# [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Ti Owner's Club



## skyn3t

*[Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Ti Owner's Club Asic Chart Form*
Is live. Please fill the form, take screenshot and post in the 780 Ti thread.

*Please take screenshot and post here.Make sure you add the post link on the form*



https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AoJTFsNKYHnwdGt4aFVIdndRc19aV2JOeGdlczlHUnc&output=html&widget=true

@ OCN Mod can you make this a Official thread.

thank you.


----------



## skyn3t

*N*ow *g*o *b*ench *D*at *B*east


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


















Spoiler: Proof: Spoiler!















*F*irst GTX 780 Ti bench at OCN by Sir Amik Vase
@ 1124Mhz / 3500 Memory out of the box with stock bios.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> *S*urrounding it boost to 1306Mhz stock bios
Click to expand...




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> skyn3t vBios, 4770k @ 4.8 ghz, 780ti @1300/3850
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: doctakedooty GTX 780 Ti vs GTX 780 Classified: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> So had a quick run at 780Ti Sli will get higher tomorrow when I don't have to rush to work but here is my score atm definetly can push the cores higher and mem I think is maxed maybe able to squeeze a little more from it but not bad for sky bios and still haven't enabled LLC.
> DOCtakeDOOTY -- I7 4930K 4.7Ghz - Evga GTX780Ti Sli 1278 core and 8000 mem second card 1245 core and 8000 mem -- 143.3 fps -- Score 5996
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Thought I would post this here to show maybe someone debating between the Classified and 780Ti the performance difference. Don't have to much time to run test but I will have another Classified here tomorrow maybe it OC's better for mem and will have another 780Ti so will run some sli test comparing the two and some more single test but here are some quick runs I knew I had stable on both.
> 
> 780 Classified Stock Sky Bios
> 
> 
> 
> 780Ti Stock Sky Bios
> 
> 
> 
> 780 Classified OC using same voltage as the 780Ti 1.21v
> 
> 
> 
> 780Ti OC using 1.21v with Sky bios also
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: dph314 GTX 780 Ti vs GTX 780 Classified: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, here's the comparisons I have done so far.
> Sorry it took so long, but its been a crazy week at work, so I'm just posting what I have so far. At least it should be enough for now for people to
> get an idea of what kind of increase in performance you'll see in a couple popular games and benches.
> 
> Well, here's the low-down... These results should give you an idea of the _relative_ performance increase you'll see when going from a Classified with my clocks I used to a Ti,
> but not necessarily _absolute_, because it's not like I spent time closing every single app I could find, putting my max OC on my CPU, etc. So, these should just give you a
> relative idea, and my results might be higher or lower than others on the web because of my CPU speed, the scenes I chose to use in the games to do the testing, etc. For all
> tests, my CPU was at 4.6Ghz, HT disabled, RAM at 1866mhz. Same system, same drivers (331.65), Windows 8, and single-player mode for consistency. Results were recorded
> using Fraps. Let me know if my math is off anywhere, as I was in a hurry most of the time. No fancy graphs, simple Excel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also included some percentages, so people can easily see the scaling from the overclock on the Ti. I included my Classified at 1150mhz/6000mhz so people can compare
> performance of somewhat stock 780 clocks to the overclocked results. The clocks used for the Classified were selected because it's a rock-solid overclock at a very low voltage / temps,
> instead of taking the time to get the max overclock for each individual application and have clocks vary each test. I picked a similar overclock for the Ti, at around the same voltage
> (1.212v for the Ti, obviously) as the Classified and that is solidly stable so I wouldn't have to waste time crashing and redoing tests.
> 
> Max temp was 73C, stock non-ACX cooler. For longer tests like Heaven, that's not bad at all. Should be more than enough room to move the voltage a bit past 1.212v someday, a good
> bit more if I end up getting aftermarket cooling. Some of the results are quite impressive increases too, especially some of the Min's. And again...sorry I don't have more apps tested,
> but here's what I got so far:
> 
> 
> 
> Classified- 1150/6000 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *25.1% increase*
> Classified- 1254/6300 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *15.6% increase*
> 
> 
> 
> Classified- 1254/6300 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *16.5% increase*
> 
> 
> 
> Classified- 1254/6300 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *16.4% increase*
> 
> 
> 
> Classified- 1150/6000 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *29% increase*
> Classified- 1254/6300 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *19.7% increase*
> Ti- 1045/7000 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *22% overclock on core / 8.6% overclock on memory = 17.7% increase*
> 
> 
> 
> Classified- 1150/6000 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *29.8% increase*
> Classified- 1254/6300 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *29.8% increase*
> Ti- 1045/7000 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *22% overclock on core / 8.6% overclock on memory = 19.6% increase*
> 
> 
> 
> Classified- 1150/6000 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *25.4% increase*
> Classified- 1254/6300 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *18.1% increase*
> Ti- 1045/7000 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *22% overclock on core / 8.6% overclock on memory = 17.1% increase*
> 
> 
> 
> Classified- 1150/6000 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *26.5% increase*
> Classified- 1254/6300 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *21.6% increase*
> Ti- 1045/7000 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *22% overclock on core / 8.6% overclock on memory = 17% increase*
> 
> 
> 
> ( sorry, forgot to set the axis to 0 :/ )
> Classified- 1150/6000 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *18% increase*
> Classified- 1254/6300 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *9.7% increase*
> Ti- 1045/7000 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *22% overclock on core / 8.6% overclock on memory = 14.9% increase*
> 
> 
> 
> Classified- 1150/6000 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *33.3% increase*
> Classified- 1254/6300 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *10.8% increase*
> Ti- 1045/7000 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *22% overclock on core / 8.6% overclock on memory = 12.5% increase*


*Unofficial skyn3t GTX 780 Ti vBios*


Spoiler: Unofficial skyn3t GTX 780 Ti vBios: Spoiler!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> @ OCN Mod can you make this a Official thread.
> 
> thank you.


Well, Well! Here we are! Guess ill have to buy one, wont i?


----------



## szeged

Count me in sky, if its confirmed 2880 cores, you can expect to see me grab atleast two of these bad boys.


----------



## Zawarudo

I'll be getting a 780TI Black Edition. Not sure if on release day but I will have one.
















Expect to see LLC and unlocked voltages mod from me soon


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Well, Well! Here we are! Guess ill have to buy one, wont i?


I'm going to sell one of my 780 to get a 780Ti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Count me in sky, if its confirmed 2880 cores, you can expect to see me grab atleast two of these bad boys.


Here we go again.


----------



## Gallien

1240mhz on stock volts?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> I'll be getting a 780TI Black Edition. Not sure if on release day but I will have one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Expect to see LLC and unlocked voltages mod from me soon


WOOOOOOOOOOO unlocked volts


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> I'll be getting a 780TI Black Edition. Not sure if on release day but I will have one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Expect to see LLC and unlocked voltages mod from me soon












Crew is almost done, where is scupp's the ocn Ninja spy







?


----------



## rationalthinking

Can't wait to get these cards!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> WOOOOOOOOOOO unlocked volts


This is why the invite was sent


----------



## Alatar

Waiting for the classy but count me in once that releases


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Waiting for the classy but count me in once that releases


welcome aboard


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> welcome aboard


Gonna be a killer crew in here in a month or two


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> No custom models next week


Does this mean reference models next week?

EDT: Stupid question, I know. Just seems out of place.


----------



## stilllogicz

If it's true it comes with 6GB of ram I will get rid of my 780 Classy and get 2 of these. Wonder if there is going to be a Classified version of the 6GB card? Hey Jacob, if you're browsing around here, throw us a bone please!

Wonder how long till the suped up non reference versions appear? I shudder to think about the time it'll take for non reference water blocks to appear, I'm still not over the long wait EK gave us for the 780 Classy block.

So many questions, so little answers.


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stilllogicz*
> 
> If it's true it comes with 6GB of ram I will get rid of my 780 Classy and get 2 of these. Wonder if there is going to be a Classified version of the 6GB card? Hey Jacob, if you're browsing around here, throw us a bone please!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder how long till the suped up non reference versions appear? I shudder to think about the time it'll take for non reference water blocks to appear, I'm still not over the long wait EK gave us for the 780 Classy block.
> 
> So many questions, so little answers
> 
> 
> .


My whole issue with paying a premium for another 2 6GB cards is my setup or game library doesn't currently push over 3GB. Now when Maxwell is launched, I plan to purchased 6GB cards and pay that premium once again. In 3-4month time the 4K market might have opened up or will be opening up to utilize the memory.

For now, 3GB model should be enough to hold us until Maxwell. Which all of us here are probably buying into. I feel this to be a hold off until Maxwell as many of us haven't purchased new cards for the main rig since TITAN's launch.

That is solely my position though.


----------



## [CyGnus]

I see a good Future for me not that SLI 760's are bad but these 780Ti seem pretty good lets see those classys and lightnings


----------



## stilllogicz

Honestly after this re-build I'm planning I *prolly* won't be updating again for a long while. Well that's what we always say here until the itch arises but for now that's what I'm going with. I'd really like 4GB but since it's a multiple of 3 then 6GB is the next best thing.

Besides next year when Haswell-E launches with the new DDR4 (?) ram it's going to be hella expensive so I can wait another year on top of that and save some money







Really looking forward to more news about these Ti cards though!


----------



## skupples

Base model, 3gb 2880 cores, 699. 6gb model, (titan replacement) 899MSRP, 12gb model, OVER 9,000

so many questions to be answered. If a 12gb model is in the work's, will it be compute crippled to hell & back to keep it from cannibalizing K Quadro? The K5000 (4gb) is 1,799 sooooo

either way, Nv won't be getting my money until 20NM.


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> Base model, 3gb 2880 cores, 699. 6gb model, (titan replacement) 899MSRP, *12gb model, 9,000*


Whew... not OVER 9000!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Whew... not OVER 9000!












I think it's time for me to get a better paying gig. Sadly, i'm on my way back to starving student status.

Actually, the thing i'm most curious about is if the OC model will be a ref model, with the same ol' VRM's in our titans & 780's... If so that will tell us a thing or two about what NV considers safe volt's for those cards.


----------



## strong island 1

I really hope the 780ti classified has the same pcb so we can reuse our blocks. Is that possible?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I really hope the 780ti classified has the same pcb so we can reuse our blocks. Is that possible?


I'd be extremely surprised if it was anything other than the exact same card but with a different GPU.


----------



## h2spartan

I will be getting a black edition when theyre available!


----------



## strong island 1

ya that's what I was thinking and hoping. I just spent a ton on ek blocks and backplates so it would be amazing to be able to use them. I'm glad there will be a little time before the custom models come out so my wallet can recover. I don't think I will ever buy a reference model card again after this 780 classified blew my mind.


----------



## CluckyTaco

I am sooo in for one possibly two superclocked versions ("black versions") possibly two in the future. I am glad I had the nerve to sit it out since my latest build. Can't wait


----------



## Yop

I guess I can dream of a Galaxy white PCB version huh? The non-reference are supposed to drop at the end of the month?

Now, I just have to hold out for Haswell-e...


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yop*
> 
> I guess I can dream of a Galaxy white PCB version huh? The non-reference are supposed to drop at the end of the month?


One that hopefully doesn't set on fire...


----------



## stilllogicz

Oh yea, and for Christ's sake NO Elpida ram please!


----------



## dseg

Omg, more and more VideoCardz source threads.
Only a few more days until this threads will stop!

I've read so many conflicting VideoCardz "headlines" its almost like a joke now lol


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dseg*
> 
> Omg, more and more VideoCardz source threads.
> Only a few more days until this threads will stop!
> 
> I've read so many conflicting VideoCardz "headlines" its almost like a joke now lol


I asked this earlier but are the reference cards or official announcement next week? Sorry for the ignorance.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> I asked this earlier but are the reference cards or official announcement next week? Sorry for the ignorance.


I believe the date is nov 7th. Straight from the Nvidia horse mouth...

Hopefully my tri-titan will last me until we get 6,144 core 20NM 6gb classi's... Well, they would have to since the only other option would be this 192 more core variant. That would be like two years from now though going off of this time schedule... Owellz plenty of time to inflate the toy's account.


----------



## dseg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> I asked this earlier but are the reference cards or official announcement next week? Sorry for the ignorance.


Should be releasing the reference ones next week.


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dseg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> I asked this earlier but are the reference cards or official announcement next week? Sorry for the ignorance.
> 
> 
> 
> Should be releasing the reference ones next week.
Click to expand...

Thanks guys. Titans going on the bay tonight!


----------



## Zawarudo

My 780 Is already up for sale haha.

Also, I've decided against getting a Black edition. Simpley because I game on a 1440p monitor and I know I'll be able to make my reference 780ti faster with some of my wizardry









PLUS, it'll give me motivation to give the people who don't buy a black edition a black edition with 3gb of ram.


----------



## Neo_Morpheus

That's a monster oc on the ti, what 15-20%. dam shame the next gen game's probably would even use its raw power.


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo_Morpheus*
> 
> That's a monster oc on the ti, what 15-20%. dam shame the next gen game's probably would even use its raw power.


I'm going to call 1500MHz @ 1.4v


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo_Morpheus*
> 
> That's a monster oc on the ti, what 15-20%. dam shame the next gen game's probably would even use its raw power.


Iv'e already found my sweet spot that my tri-titans will be gaming @... ~1209 @ 1.255 0%LLC x3... It really should be plenty of grunt until I decide to throw some more stacks @ NV 20NM. None the less...

*Skyn3t Thank you for the invitation to this club. I will apply all GK110 knowledge that I have to help the floods of newbie's who will be spamming with questions in due time!*


----------



## joelchoy

will this be worth the upgrade from a gtx780?


----------



## Dandingo

Is it confirmed that it will be a hard launch on November 7th? I ordered two 290X's on October 24th before I left for work and I would like to do the same with the 780Ti. Before anyone questions why I want to order 780Ti's after ordering the 290X's, I know longer have them as they have been returned. One of them emitted a very loud buzz under load and XFX was anything but helpful as they said it was normal and Tiger Direct couldn't tell me when they could send me a replacement so I just sent both of them back.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dandingo*
> 
> Is it confirmed that it will be a hard launch on November 7th? I ordered two 290X's on October 24th before I left for work and I would like to do the same with the 780Ti. Before anyone questions why I want to order 780Ti's after ordering the 290X's, I know longer have them as they have been returned. One of them emitted a very loud buzz under load and XFX was anything but helpful as they said it was normal and Tiger Direct couldn't tell me when they could send me a replacement so I just sent both of them back.


That's the word on the street. Nov 7th. Haven't seen any pre-order's though. Could possibly be a "paper launch"


----------



## Dandingo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That's the word on the street. Nov 7th. Haven't seen any pre-order's though. Could possibly be a "paper launch"


If so, I'll be purchasing two 780 Classifieds. They outperform Stock Titans so that's good with me.


----------



## FlankerWang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I'd be extremely surprised if it was anything other than the exact same card but with a different GPU.


And different vram. They should use samsung-FC28 vram instead.


----------



## szeged

if it has anythign but samsung ram on it ill cry


----------



## Alatar

Local forum yesterday:


----------



## szeged

whats all that jibber jabber in the background, dat dont look no amurican if i ever done did see'd any letters

^ the kind of people i work with fffffff


----------



## Tobiman

I may be getting a black edition 780TI, if the 290X won't be getting a matrix platinum.


----------



## superx51

I was thinking about getting one of these for the 3gigs but it won't be an improvement over my 690 in 2560x1600


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> if it has anythign but samsung ram on it ill cry


Samsung is hard for them to get right now, we can hope but have the box of tissues ready in case.
Hynix is pretty good too, but as long as the cards are all competitive it isn't as bad. 1700mhz memory (like the elpida 780s) isn't terrible when all the cards clock like that, but is a bummer when yours does 1700mhz & the next guy gets 2000mhz.

I'm thinking Black edition, hopefully it gets a 3Gb model.


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Samsung is hard for them to get right now, we can hope but have the box of tissues ready in case.
> Hynix is pretty good too, but as long as the cards are all competitive it isn't as bad. 1700mhz memory (like the elpida 780s) isn't terrible when all the cards clock like that, but is a bummer when yours does 1700mhz & the next guy gets 2000mhz.
> 
> I'm thinking Black edition, hopefully it gets a 3Gb model.


Not reckon the black edition will just be a TI with a higher clocked bios?

if there's an actual hardware difference I'm getting one, if not I'll just mod a normal TI into a black edition


----------



## caenlen

think I will sell my 780 and get me a TI, I want to run CoD Ghosts at 96 frames on 1440p OC monitor, and I doubt my 780 can handle it with Physx turned on... need a little extra oomph.


----------



## stilllogicz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> think I will sell my 780 and get me a TI, I want to run CoD Ghosts at 96 frames on 1440p OC monitor, and I doubt my 780 can handle it with Physx turned on... need a little extra oomph.


100 fps/1440p for me. The challenge has been set. Nothing short of Ultra. SLI black editions/6gb ram each? Sounds good to me.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> think I will sell my 780 and get me a TI, I want to run CoD Ghosts at 96 frames on 1440p OC monitor, and I doubt my 780 can handle it with Physx turned on... need a little extra oomph.


if anything, just grab a second 780, two 780s would easily beat one 780ti.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> Not reckon the black edition will just be a TI with a higher clocked bios?
> 
> if there's an actual hardware difference I'm getting one, if not I'll just mod a normal TI into a black edition


It probably is a regular factory overclocked card, but I like the black cooler. I kept reference 480s for the cooler, love the all metal.
But depends on the memory, don't want 6 or more gigs.


----------



## Asus11

its hard for me to see a dramatic improvement over a aftermarket 780.. IDK but I just dont see it being much faster than a oc'd 780...

also classified cards usually get released lastly so I doubt they will be released on launch..


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> if anything, just grab a second 780, two 780s would easily beat one 780ti.


Yeah it does support SLI. I may I may.









will a corsair 750 PSU tx enthusistant 80 bronze handle 780 SLI? as long as I don't OC them? my 2500k is at 4.6ghz 1.39v


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> its hard for me to see a dramatic improvement over a aftermarket 780.. IDK but I just dont see it being much faster than a oc'd 780...
> 
> also classified cards usually get released lastly so I doubt they will be released on launch..


well thats the thing, you can compare a overclocked 780 to it all day, the 780ti would be a stock for those comparisons. Once you overclock that 780ti, good luck catching it.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Yeah it does support SLI. I may I may.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will a corsair 750 PSU tx enthusistant 80 bronze handle 780 SLI? as long as I don't OC them? my 2500k is at 4.6ghz 1.39v


yeah it should handle it pretty easily.


----------



## pterois

Get two 290Xs or wait for the 780 Ti Black Edition?


----------



## Asus11

if the 780ti is a 20% improvement when both overclocked, its worth it


----------



## pterois

Any idea on the price of the Ti in Europe and the UK?. They announce that it's going to be priced at $699 in the US but no word for Europe.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pterois*
> 
> Any idea on the price of the Ti in Europe and the UK?. They announce that it's going to be priced at $699 in the US but no word for Europe.


this is why im sticking to my 780 at the mo.. UK are always extortionate prices..

I think UK prices will be £550-599

when you think some standard 780s are on sale now for the likes of £380.. its hard to think of an upgrade to the Ti


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> its hard for me to see a dramatic improvement over a aftermarket 780.. IDK but I just dont see it being much faster than a oc'd 780...
> 
> also classified cards usually get released lastly so I doubt they will be released on launch..


It takes the 780 about an extra 150 mhz to catch Titan. It's probably going to take 300 mhz to catch a 780ti.

A 780ti classified is going to be a beast.


----------



## szeged




----------



## Alatar

It has a different PCB


----------



## szeged

just a few more days


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> It has a different PCB


By "it" you mean classi right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*


interesting, the vapor chamber look's different... It look's like the Glass is tinted... Like a UV film or something.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> It has a different PCB


hopefully its just a black pcb


----------



## Fulvin

Subbing.

When are these going to hit the shelves?


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Since we aren't expecting aftermarket coolers on release day how do nvidias reference coolers fare?, I know the reference AMD coolers are horrific and sound like jet engines so presumably nvidia ones are the same since they're a blower too.

Edit: Subbed


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Subbing.
> 
> When are these going to hit the shelves?


supposedly november 7th


----------



## wstanci3

Let's hope non reference will hit much sooner than it was for the 780. I don't want to wait 2 or 3 months for a Classy or Lightning.
And subbed.


----------



## pterois

The Black Edition if it's real is reference. With more memory and unlocked TDP.


----------



## stilllogicz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> Let's hope non reference will hit much sooner than it was for the 780. I don't want to wait 2 or 3 months for a Classy or Lightning.
> And subbed.


Seriously, I hope the same.


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> It probably is a regular factory overclocked card, but I like the black cooler. I kept reference 480s for the cooler, love the all metal.
> But depends on the memory, don't want 6 or more gigs.


yeah true enough, the black looks really nice. I'd have it under a water block anyway so I'm not too fussed. Same here, really wanting 3gb for better memory OCing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> It has a different PCB


Don't say things like that, I'm wanting to use my XSPC block with this card


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> Since we aren't expecting aftermarket coolers on release day how do nvidias reference coolers fare?, I know the reference AMD coolers are horrific and sound like jet engines so presumably nvidia ones are the same since they're a blower too.
> 
> Edit: Subbed


this is the best ref cooler known to man. It still does jack diddly poo for the VRM's though.


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> this is the best ref cooler known to man. It still does jack diddly poo for the VRM's though.


Nothing that cant be sorted with a bit of thermal tape surely
I will say that aesthetically it is beautiful.


----------



## cookiesowns

Just give me ungimped FP64 / DP on the "special edition" with 12GB and I'll get 2.


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> this is the best ref cooler known to man. It still does jack diddly poo for the VRM's though.


Honestly the Titan/780 reference HSF in my opinion is literally the best design I've ever used.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> Nothing that cant be sorted with a bit of thermal tape surely
> I will say that aesthetically it is beautiful.


Won't work, the VRMs get really bloody hot under heavy voltages.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> Nothing that cant be sorted with a bit of thermal tape surely
> I will say that aesthetically it is beautiful.


I'll put it this way. The only known gk110 death that we know of (on OCN)was under 1.3 (1.27?) with stock cooler. Sure, it's great for mediocre stock bios OC, but it will not provide you the protection you need for serious OC's.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

I think im doing a switch with the other PC with the 660ti's . I can flog them for £130 a pop and get 2 Ti's


----------



## Squee426

So ive been keeping tabs on these cards, think they'd be worth getting rid of my 3 580's that are oc'd and under water? my 580's get me a 3dmark11 score of 22k. Was thinking about 1 possibly 2 of these.


----------



## skupples

so anyone think EVGA will do a titan trade up for these model's? Like, if they would allow us to send our titans back + 100 some$ for the 6gb variant i would be SO IN. Otherwise, they don't get any more of my money for over a year.

I'll be waiting with bated breath for an official announcement on this topic. I would pack them up & ship them back tomorrow if this was allowed, but only for the 6gb models.


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo_Morpheus*
> 
> That's a monster oc on the ti, what 15-20%. dam shame the next gen game's probably would even use its raw power.


It's not a 15-20% OC... if you look at the graph more closely, the 100% representative is the 290X. The OC on the 780 Ti is more like 10-11%


----------



## skupples

I want to see a classi with 8+8+6!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Furlans

Subbed... I will buy ibt on day one if a evga or a zotac will ne avaiable in europeo


----------



## Evo X

I will buy this card if I can get it day one. Anyone know if we can pre-order this anywhere, or know exactly when it will be available for purchase? I'd prefer to buy from Amazon or Newegg.

If supply becomes an issue, I might just got with a normal 780, because that seems like a hell of a deal at $500 with 3 free games.

But hopefully I won't have trouble getting my hands on a Ti, if only to be able to say I have the fastest single GPU on the planet.


----------



## pterois

The NDA lifts on the 7th so it's very unlikely that there will be any listings for preorders. Knowing what we could get on launch would have been great. I sold my Titan to get 290X Crossfire and then decided to wait for the Ti as I prefer the single GPU performance to a dual setup (had a 690 before the Titan). The only thing that's a bit of a letdown on the Ti is the 3GB memory, so I would have preferred to know what would be available come November 7th.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> It's not a 15-20% OC... if you look at the graph more closely, the 100% representative is the 290X. The OC on the 780 Ti is more like 10-11%


Agreed. The leaker at the chiphell site stated he saw a high of 1068 mhz and there was a 50 mhz oc on the card.

If you did a 50 mhz oc on a Titan, it would result in clocks about 1040 mhz.

Now the only issue I have with what the leaker claims is the card will not run at 1068 mhz. It will do 1058 or 1071 mhz but nothing in between.

Either way, it's a very mild overclock not "boosted to the moon" like some immature people are claiming in other threads because it's their sole purpose in life to bash Nvidia.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Agreed. The leaker at the chiphell site stated he saw a high of 1068 mhz and there was a 50 mhz oc on the card.
> 
> If you did a 50 mhz oc on a Titan, it would result in clocks about 1040 mhz.
> 
> *Now the only issue I have with what the leaker claims is the card will not run at 1068 mhz. It will do 1058 or 1071 mhz but nothing in between.*
> 
> Either way, it's a very mild overclock not "boosted to the moon" like some immature people are claiming in other threads because it's their sole purpose in life to bash Nvidia.


same, that's not a multiplier of 13...

"Those" People will always exist. Specially since they thought they would have the fastest gpu on earth until maxwell, just to find out it will only be the fastest for ohhhh 3-4 weeks....







Luckily they have been intelligent enough to come here & make bold accusations.


----------



## szeged

if nvidia cards boost to 1000, its boosting to the moon and is at its maximum overclock already

if an amd card boosts to 1000, its just getting started and has tons of headroom left.

pretty much what those people think lol.


----------



## Cylas

Has anyone found the driver for the TI in the wild.?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cylas*
> 
> Has anyone found the driver for the TI in the wild.?


all they will be doing is adding in a profile, so it's not going to be a "ti specific" driver.


----------



## valkeriefire

I wonder what and when evga will offer for step up? They don't offer 4gb cards in the USA for the 770 step up (but they do in the EU). Does this mean they probably won't offer a 6gb 780Ti step up if one is made?

I'm really interested in stepping up to the 6gb Ti model, I already feel like the 3gb VRAM is going to be constraining later. But if I can't step up to it, I don't see myself buying one.

I'll be following this closely.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> if nvidia cards boost to 1000, its boosting to the moon and is at its maximum overclock already
> 
> if an amd card boosts to 1000, its just getting started and has tons of headroom left.
> 
> pretty much what those people think lol.


Sadly, that's so true.

Don't forget that if they don't like the numbers, they scream throttling.

When faced with a graph from a reputable review site like Anand or Canucks that shows a max of 50 mhz throttling for those numbers, they scream cherrypicking.


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Sadly, that's so true.
> 
> Don't forget that if they don't like the numbers, they scream throttling.
> 
> When faced with a graph from a reputable review site like Anand or Canucks that shows a max of 50 mhz throttling for those numbers, they scream cherrypicking.


Well if you just spent a good chunk of money on a card to find something has come out that is faster you're bound to be mad. (Even if the difference is 5%). The same thing happens with both sides' fanboys.


----------



## djriful

Haha I think TITAN (name branch) is EoL when 780 Ti releases (Renamed TITAN+). There are no reason to buy them after 9-10 months since release, even when 780 came out for those who only focus toward gaming performances.


----------



## pterois

The rumors of the 6 and 12 GB models should if true be of reference models made by Nvidia otherwise they wouldn't be mentioned. Overclocked versions with custom coolers are made by partners for most cards a few months after the original release. Mentioning different variations points to either that Nvidia is releasing 3 versions at launch or that they intend to release the card with 6GB which is more reasonable for the power of the card and the intended "today's highest resolutions" performance. It also makes the card very competitively priced whereas 3 GB makes it seem crippled.


----------



## Testier

Would the 780 ti still uses a similar PCB as titan/780s or a new one? We heard rumors about different phase system but we still have no pcb shots? Do we?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Would the 780 ti still uses a similar PCB as titan/780s or a new one? We heard rumors about different phase system but we still have no pcb shots? Do we?


from the pics we've seen you can already tell that it's a different PCB than the one on the current GK110 cards. Look at the pci-e connector, doesn't have the same components as the older cards.

However what we don't know is if NV has still made it so that it'll fit old WBs.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Haha I think TITAN (name branch) is EoL when 780 Ti releases (Renamed TITAN+). There are no reason to buy them after 9-10 months since release, even when 780 came out for those who only focus toward gaming performances.


The only way titan will become end of life is if one of these model's release with double precision.

It would be nice if it's on a new PCB, with higher quality VRM's n such. Maybe VRM's capable of doing 1.4+ easy under water?!


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> from the pics we've seen you can already tell that it's a different PCB than the one on the current GK110 cards. Look at the pci-e connector, doesn't have the same components as the older cards.
> 
> However what we don't know is if NV has still made it so that it'll fit old WBs.


What pics? Does it show 2 x 8pin or 8,6 again?


----------



## wstanci3

http://videocardz.com/47576/nvidia-geforce-gtx-780-ti-official-specifications
Very interesting bit about Power Balancing.


----------



## pterois

This is quite nice! A little disappointing that a 6GB version won't be available for now, the 5.7 TF performance seems great.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The only way titan will become end of life is if one of these model's release with double precision.
> 
> It would be nice if it's on a new PCB, with higher quality VRM's n such. Maybe VRM's capable of doing 1.4+ easy under water?!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> http://videocardz.com/47576/nvidia-geforce-gtx-780-ti-official-specifications
> Very interesting bit about Power Balancing.




I blame skupples to make it happens.


----------



## skyn3t

*GeForce GTX 780 Ti Photo and Benchmarks Surface In Asia*








Source


----------



## djriful

So *skyn3t*, is 780Ti the end of GK110? I think so.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> So *skyn3t*, is 780Ti the end of GK110? I think so.


They way i see it this GPU will be a Monster OC.


----------



## skupples

Seem's the 6gb variant's are yet to be confirmed by Nv... May exist @ a later point in time type of thing.


----------



## Koniakki

As a very, very possible owner, I'm in too...


----------



## skyn3t

I may have my Ti at launch







, form and banned in front page are ready for the first to get they GPU. I want the NDA to be lift ASAP.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I may have my Ti at launch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , form and banned in front page are ready for the first to get they GPU. I want the NDA to be lift ASAP.


camping newegg on nov 6th 11:59?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> camping newegg on nov 6th 11:59?


Almost like Apple iPhone launch event.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Almost like Apple iPhone launch event.


knowing ncix, I will be lucky to get it before remembrance day.


----------



## pterois

I want my Ti at launch too but unfortunately I should wait a couple of days for delivery.


----------



## joelchoy

will amazon be releasing on the launch day too?


----------



## pterois

They should, all are under NDA so there are no listings yet. As soon as it is lifted there will be listings. Its's supposed to lift on the 7th but that is subject to change.


----------



## tin0

Waiting on a pair of 780Ti Lightnings to replace my GTX690


----------



## pterois

Can't wait that long, I sold my Titan and I need the Ti asap. It's an awesome overclocker anyways and the stock cooler should provide plenty of overclocking potential anyways.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> knowing ncix, I will be lucky to get it before remembrance day.












I pre-ordered RIV:Black edition from them, they better not take for ever. They took my money last week.


----------



## Gripen90

113 non-owners waiting to be owners









Count me in for 2x GTX 780Ti Black Edition cards when they are available. My 780's will find way to another machine.


----------



## CluckyTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gripen90*
> 
> 113 non-owners waiting to be owners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Count me in for 2x GTX 780Ti Black Edition cards when they are available. My 780's will find way to another machine.


I am unable to find any verifiable sources to confirm the black edition other than the videocardz site. It seems like grapevine to me although I am secretly wishing it to be true with 6GB..


----------



## ExGreyFox

Count me in for a dual GTX 780 Ti Black Edition


----------



## GhostDog99

im in for 2 GTX 780 Ti Black Edition









but im still going too keep my GTX 780 lol
going too sall my 2 GTX 680s and my 2 GTX 580s


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pre-ordered RIV:Black edition from them, they better not take for ever. They took my money last week.


if you preorder, it might be better. At launch of 290x, ncix only had the sapphire one listed.


----------



## madwolfa

How'd I erase my message here?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> if you preorder, it might be better. At launch of 290x, ncix only had the sapphire one listed.


I'm pretty sure that was the case for almost all retailers.


----------



## ExGreyFox

Anyone have any info on ETA of availability of the Black Edition? Sometime after the standard is released id imagine.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ExGreyFox*
> 
> Anyone have any info on ETA of availability of the Black Edition? Sometime after the standard is released id imagine.


Nvidia has allot of time to fill before the Maxwell series comes to market. I would guess they will *slowly* piecemeal the next editions to the gk110 family.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm pretty sure that was the case for almost all retailers.


No, neweggs had a couple listed.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Nvidia has allot of time to fill before the Maxwell series comes to market. I would guess they will *slowly* piecemeal the next editions to the gk110 family.


Knowing nvidia, they might to that to even push more of titan stocks.


----------



## abirli

idkk i love my titans but if the black edition is true with 6gbs i may have to consider selling. any thoughts on if the ek titan blocks will fit?


----------



## skyn3t

I'm just come to say we going to have some Puzzle tonight for fun. I will come back to post the infor and where to find. let's shake OCN in a monday night.


----------



## skyn3t

*Here is the link for the Puzzle*. skyn3t monday night puzzle *You must connect all the pieces together take a screenshot and post it where you got the link*

*Remember it is just for fun.*


----------



## Menthol

You got the jump on this model sky, you know I'll be here doing my damage


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> You got the jump on this model sky, you know I'll be here doing my damage












do the puzzle bro


----------



## Testier

Done

Some of the neater stuff might be wrong though, IDK.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> 
> 
> Done


you got pm


----------



## Testier

Ok, it appears it did it correctly. Well that fun sky, thanks.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Ok, it appears it did it correctly. Well that fun sky, thanks.


----------



## skyn3t

*The New upcoming G110 GPU Nvidia GTX 780 Ti vBios by skyn3t Screenshot*


----------



## Testier

^Did nvidia had anything regarding the new power switch in there or is that stuff probably coming with a profile?


----------



## zealord

wat is going on here


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> wat is going on here
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


open the screenshot in a new tab and you will see. many are missing it because they nor read it well lol


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> open the screenshot in a new tab and you will see. many are missing it because they nor read it well lol


GK110B ?

or that you are using Win8 and that means full 11.1/11.2 support????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## joelchoy

if the screens are real, it means that water block for titan/780 should work on the Ti model







as they have the same board model p2083


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joelchoy*
> 
> if the screens are real, it means that water block for titan/780 should work on the Ti model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as they have the same board model p2083


the only thing that would cause a conflict would be different vrm's.


----------



## Cylas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joelchoy*
> 
> if the screens are real, it means that water block for titan/780 should work on the Ti model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as they have the same board model p2083


GTX 780TI PCB, compared with GTX 780. Either Nvidia has uploaded the wrong picture or there is no direct visible changes.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joelchoy*
> 
> if the screens are real, it means that water block for titan/780 should work on the Ti model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as they have the same board model p2083


Screen is 100% real as I have zipped it already with mod date. More Info to come. I cannot release anything before NDA. board is much like but
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> the only thing that would cause a conflict would be different vrm's.


This could happen.


----------



## FlankerWang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cylas*
> 
> GTX 780TI PCB, compared with GTX 780. Either Nvidia has uploaded the wrong picture or there is no direct visible changes.


not surprising


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> *N*o custom models next week


Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








































































So what do I do, order a 780 now and return it when the customs come out? Surely, I can't be expected to wait 3 more weeks! I know it's not ethical, I don't care!


----------



## pterois

Are non reference models coming out in 3 weeks?


----------



## Jodiuh

Oh sorry mate, I was just guessing.


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

I don't want to wait for non reference designs... but at least nvidia can make decent reference coolers so I'll just get one anyway


----------



## Ovrclck

I would love to know if our 780 Classy's can step-up to the 780 Ti?


----------



## pterois

It's probably going to take a few months. It's a shame though as 3GB memory is a little restrictive. Sold my Titan to get the ti because it was stated that it would be more powerful and it seems to be for gaming but it makes me feel cheated as I was hoping to get a more future proof card.


----------



## skupples

Should never make decisions on what to do with your current hardware off of speculative leaks. It will likely be another 2-3 months before a 6gb 780Ti comes to fruition, if @ all.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> I would love to know if our 780 Classy's can step-up to the 780 Ti?


I'd like to know too.

How much would you need to overclock a 780 classy to even match a stock 780ti? These look insane to OC on, i may buy one on release.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cylas*
> 
> GTX 780TI PCB, compared with GTX 780. Either Nvidia has uploaded the wrong picture or there is no direct visible changes.


People, don't fall for that picture. Both cards is the duplicated image to fool the community.

The PCI-E connector shades/wears out/ gold plated is the same on both. If the cards are different, those connector should show differently in scratches or wears.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> I don't want to wait for non reference designs... but at least nvidia can make decent reference coolers so I'll just get one anyway


What happened to your saber?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> People, don't fall for that picture. Both cards is the duplicated image to fool the community.
> 
> The PCI-E connector shades/wears out/ gold plated is the same on both. If the cards are different, those connector should show differently in scratches or wears.


one picture is lower quality, that's the only difference I see. It's easy to see in the QC sticker's & on the screw heads.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> one picture is lower quality, that's the only difference I see. It's easy to see in the QC sticker's & on the screw heads.


You do know that is image artifact and stretched right?

Original: http://www.geforce.com/sites/default/files-world/geforce-gtx-780-backt.png


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> What happened to your saber?


I thought it was time for a change, of course I can always go back if that's how everybody recognises me


----------



## Cylas

I wrote..
Quote:


> *Nvidia has uploaded the wrong picture or there is no direct visible changes*


And now klick on this link...

http://www.nvidia.de/content/product-detail-pages/geforce-gtx-780-TI/geforce-gtx-780-TI-back.png
replace back with front
http://www.nvidia.de/content/product-detail-pages/geforce-gtx-780-TI/geforce-gtx-780-TI-front.png
(Header) http://www.nvidia.de/content/product-detail-pages/geforce-gtx-780-TI/header-geforce-gtx-780-TI.jpg

"fool the community".. tzzzz...


----------



## Fniz92

Let's say I order the ACX heatsink from evga.com, can I fit it in the 780 Ti?
Also count me in, getting the card the second it releases.


----------



## leyzar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fniz92*
> 
> Let's say I order the ACX heatsink from evga.com, can I fit it in the 780 Ti?
> Also count me in, getting the card the second it releases.


Had the same idea in mind... i would buy a cooler from EVGA and a backplate... trouble is we dont know if they will fit...
Or should i get a Arctic Cooling Extreme III ?


----------



## b3ka

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1560214


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leyzar*
> 
> Had the same idea in mind... i would buy a cooler from EVGA and a backplate... trouble is we dont know if they will fit...
> Or should i get a Arctic Cooling Extreme III ?


The vendors may post the answer before me about the back plate and water block I will sell one of my 780 but I'm going to keep one to see if it will fit or not.


----------



## Fniz92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3ka*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1560214


1300 higher score than the titan? That can't be right at stock.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

If I were to buy a 780 Classified, could I do a step up to the Ti?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*
> 
> If I were to buy a 780 Classified, could I do a step up to the Ti?


It depends if they add the Ti to the step up list, they may or may not.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> It depends if they add the Ti to the step up list, they may or may not.


Also, is the step up program limited to US/CA residents?


----------



## b3ka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fniz92*
> 
> 1300 higher score than the titan? That can't be right at stock.


1006 MHz core, 7000 MHz memory
Boost 1149 MHz


----------



## Fniz92

I'm just gonna leave this here, enjoy.

__
http://instagr.am/p/gWBCK7uIc2%2F/


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

As someone who is new to nvidia I must ask, is EVGA a good brand?


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> As someone who is new to nvidia I must ask, is EVGA a good brand?


considered the best for customer support etc.


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> As someone who is new to nvidia I must ask, is EVGA a good brand?


Versus any other vender, EVGA is arguably the best. I've seen nothing but praise for them.


----------



## leyzar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> As someone who is new to nvidia I must ask, is EVGA a good brand?


Yeap.. EVGA are usually top of the line, and they make only NVIDIA stuff kind of like Sapphire dose for AMD. They also make great PSUs and Motherboards.
So yes i can firmly say in EVGA you can trust.
Do take note thou that EVGA stuff is usually much more expensive then your ordinary Asus/Gigabyte/MSI etc


----------



## leyzar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fniz92*
> 
> I'm just gonna leave this here, enjoy.
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/gWBCK7uIc2%2F/


This makes me wonder...
Could we get non-reference models at launch ? line in the case of the 280x/270x/260x... would be awesome


----------



## Fniz92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leyzar*
> 
> This makes me wonder...
> Could we get non-reference models at launch ? line in the case of the 280x/270x/260x... would be awesome


I would love that! Fingers crossed until launch


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leyzar*
> 
> This makes me wonder...
> Could we get non-reference models at launch ? line in the case of the 280x/270x/260x... would be awesome


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fniz92*
> 
> I would love that! Fingers crossed until launch


Don't want to be Negative Nancy or anything, but on the first page of this thread, Skyn3t has it listed that there will be no custom models at launch.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leyzar*
> 
> This makes me wonder...
> Could we get non-reference models at launch ? line in the case of the 280x/270x/260x... would be awesome


I think the only reason 280x got non reference at launch was that it is the same card as 7970.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> I thought it was time for a change, of course I can always go back if that's how everybody recognises me


Just wondering.


----------



## leyzar

Well ok then, lets say we dont get custom designs at launch..but that picture could suggest otherwise







(would be sweet if we did thou)
What options do we have for better cooling ? I for one am interested in air cooling...
That in mind... Is the Arctic Accelero Extreme III much better then the stock cooler on the GTX 780/Titan/780ti (?) ?


----------



## ExGreyFox

Any thoughts on this?

http://wccftech.com/gtx-780-ti-compute-performance-leaks-dissappoints-gk110425b1-core/


----------



## Grindhouse

What does the Ti stand for exactly ?

I will probably sell my GTX 780 SLI and go for GTX 780 Ti SLI, just cause 2880 cores is WAY too sexy.

Do you think my HX850 PSU will be enough to run that, along with an i7 4930k ? I'm still rocking the HX850 with my current set up, no problem so far, but i'm not sure how much more power the 780 Ti will need.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grindhouse*
> 
> What does the Ti stand for exactly ?
> 
> .


Back in the days it stood for Titanium.


----------



## Alatar

Damnit I want a 780Ti but I also have to wait for the custom boards. But it's going to be awful seeing people getting higher bench scores with the new shiny cards









Well, maybe good things come to those who wait....


----------



## leyzar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Damnit I want a 780Ti but I also have to wait for the custom boards. But it's going to be awful seeing people getting higher bench scores with the new shiny cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, maybe good things come to those who wait....


Why do you have to wait mate ?
For better cooling options or higher clocks ?...


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Damnit I want a 780Ti but I also have to wait for the custom boards. But it's going to be awful seeing people getting higher bench scores with the new shiny cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, maybe good things come to those who wait....


yup im so mad i got the EVGA 780 SC and didnt wait for the Classy

this time im going to wait so i can get 2 of the best cards


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leyzar*
> 
> Why do you have to wait mate ?
> For better cooling options or higher clocks ?...


non ref. PCBs.

Should be able to take higher voltage, able to provide cleaner power to the GPU etc. Possible vram, pll voltage adjustments.

I would have liked to go LN2 with my Titan but unfortunately I don't have the skills to replace the VRM section of the card so it's not possible really. So I'm gonna wait for the classy or lightning this time.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ExGreyFox*
> 
> Any thoughts on this?
> 
> http://wccftech.com/gtx-780-ti-compute-performance-leaks-dissappoints-gk110425b1-core/


This is how it should be. Nvidia is NOT going to release a 700$ gpu that beats out titan in the hard stuff.

780Ti is "pure gaming"


----------



## lilchronic

hopefully they will have custom pcb by the end of november


----------



## ExGreyFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> This is how it should be. Nvidia is NOT going to release a 700$ gpu that beats out titan in the hard stuff.
> 
> 780Ti is "pure gaming"


I'm hoping for at least slightly better performance than 290x with lower load temps and quieter cooling.


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ExGreyFox*
> 
> I'm hoping for at least slightly better performance than 290x with lower load temps and quieter cooling.


Hell even the same performance with higher OC headroom, quiter quieter cooling and actually runs at a temperature lower than that of the center of the sun would be nice.


----------



## ExGreyFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> Hell even the same performance with higher OC headroom, quiter cooling and actually runs at a temperature lower than that of the center of the sun would be nice.


Idk mate, for $100+ more that's a little too steep. Out of the box, a 780 Ti vs 290x better blow it out of the water.


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Also a random off topic point but I think I'm a little too enthusiastic about this card, I check this thread every half an hour to see if new info is posted...


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> Also a random off topic point but I think I'm a little too enthusiastic about this card, I check this thread every half an hour to see if new info is posted...


Why don't make every hour? Worst case scenario you see the news half hour later than what you would with the half-hour checking.

So longer intervals, less checking and frustration...









/rant I CAN'T TAKE IT!! I NEED A GPU!!! Its been two weeks since my 780 was gone to gpu land...


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

But that's half an hour of staring at hype, pointless graphs (See spoiler) and fanboy arguments that I'd have to catch up on!



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Damnit I want a 780Ti but I also have to wait for the custom boards. But it's going to be awful seeing people getting higher bench scores with the new shiny cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, maybe good things come to those who wait....


Yeah, same here too... Lets all hope for custom are launch or atleast a week later...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Damnit I want a 780Ti but I also have to wait for the custom boards. But it's going to be awful seeing people getting higher bench scores with the new shiny cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, maybe good things come to those who wait....


They may surprize us. but it is hard to happen but for sure I will get mine at launch. I'm very happy with mine Evga 780 had not complain about this at all, My GPU has been running very solid since day and still.

and again EVGA next stop for Ti.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Yeah, same here too... Lets all hope for custom are launch or atleast a week later...


I think you missed the front page


----------



## Fniz92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> Also a random off topic point but I think I'm a little too enthusiastic about this card, I check this thread every half an hour to see if new info is posted...


Less than 24 hours and we will have all the information we need


----------



## jezzer

But i needz it now


----------



## brandon6199

Can't wait to join the club!

If all goes well, I'll have two of these GTX 780 Ti's in an SLI configuration.

Can't wait


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fniz92*
> 
> Less than 24 hours and we will have all the information we need


I thought it is the 7th.


----------



## Testier

At this rate, I might even go with 290 CF just because how cheap they are. But, I do not bash people for what sides they are on. IMO, we are all on the consumer side. We will see about the 780 ti on thursday, chances are though, I will probably go with 780 ti. 290s are too loud and hot.


----------



## joelchoy

http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/72637-gigabyte-geforce-gtx-780-ti-pictured-performance-confirmed/


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joelchoy*
> 
> http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/72637-gigabyte-geforce-gtx-780-ti-pictured-performance-confirmed/


meh, this stuff has already been posted here. They are not actual results from Linus.


----------



## Groove2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> meh, this stuff has already been posted here. They are not actual results from Linus.


This stuff is even not about GTX 780 Ti, but about a regular GTX 780 (GK110-300-A1 with 2.304 CUDA) with lovely treated vBIOS from Gigabyte to give it 1019 MHz base core clock.

P.S. - skyn3t, please have a quick look on my post in titan thread. It seems to be quite important.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> This stuff is even not about GTX 780 Ti, but about a regular GTX 780 (GK110-300-A1 with 2.304 CUDA) with lovely treated vBIOS from Gigabyte to give it 1019 MHz base core clock.
> 
> P.S. - skyn3t, please have a quick look on my post in titan thread. It seems to be quite important.


I already did,see my replay.


----------



## caenlen

so is this going to be hitting shelves in less than 24 hours? have not seen any leaked benches yet so im kinda confused whats going on...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> so is this going to be hitting shelves in less than 24 hours? have not seen any leaked benches yet so im kinda confused whats going on...


I'm putting my money on NDA coming down/paper release tomorrow. (thursday)

I'm hoping NVidia has them + g-sync @ "Tigerdirect Bash" this year.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm putting my money on NDA coming down/paper release tomorrow. (thursday)
> 
> I'm hoping NVidia has them + g-sync @ "Tigerdirect Bash" this year.


edit - nm i googled it


----------



## superx51

First


----------



## CluckyTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superx51*
> 
> First


Where did you buy?









No worries I just saw the listing OOS in shopblt

http://www.shopblt.com/item/zotac-zt-70502-10p-gtx-780-ti-pcie/zotac_zt7050210p.html


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superx51*
> 
> First


US retailer?


----------



## BroHamBone

I just sold both my Titans! Ahh! Shipping them out Thursday though. My 3930k is going to be lonely for a while....I think I have an old 7100GS 128MB I can use to at least turn on my rig!

That black edition spec looks interesting.was there any info about a different shroud?


----------



## superx51

I didn't buy it's the first place that has it listed . It's zotac . I don't know how long u may wait for that


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Went and checked UK retailers but no signs yet of it being up for sale


----------



## leyzar

No sign for RO retailers either..
Also this
http://videocardz.com/47678/zotac-geforce-gtx-780-ti-pictured-detailed


----------



## jezzer

Will this SLI with a normal 780? (and perform as a normal 780 sli config)


----------



## Evo X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Will this SLI with a normal 780? (and perform as a normal 780 sli config)


No.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> As someone who is new to nvidia I must ask, is EVGA a good brand?
> 
> 
> 
> considered the best for customer support etc.
Click to expand...

Yes and no. I have had 2 RMA experiences. 1 was a train wreck and the other was just fantastic. I'm not a fan of the ACX cooler either. But they do bin their Classifieds to you can def be sure to get a great OCer. And AFAIK, I'm not the norm when it comes to either their CS or the ACX cooler. Some dude tried to fight me in the 780 thread when I touted the Asus DC2 as a better cooler!

Also, ACX came out day 1 of 780 release, didn't it? Or soon after? As long as you don't care about noise/have good airflow, ACX 780 Ti would be a good choice IMO.


----------



## Doug2507

Are FTW and Classy's binned the same? (or more to the point, what's the best option if they're going straight under water?)


----------



## mcg75

No. Classy is slightly better binned.

And if going underwater, Classy has a much more robust PCB. Everything is beefed up for extra voltage and power compared to the FTW.


----------



## Doug2507

Sound. Looks like i'll be waiting a while before upgrading then. In fact, i'll need to wait to see if the even decide to do a classy!


----------



## Furlans

Witch would you buy ?
780Ti at lunch or Classified780 for 520€?

I am really interested about 780Ti...


----------



## Fniz92

Videocardz on 780 Ti overclocking, looking pretty poor if you ask me.

http://videocardz.com/47690/nvidia-geforce-gtx-780-ti-overclocking-exposed


----------



## SeeThruHead

Was going to buy a 780 classified and get the nvidia shield to go with it. Wonder if its going to be worth waiting for the classy version of this and whether or not it will have bundled games/shield discount.


----------



## Burke888

Anyone know when we can actually purchase these?
Are we looking at 12:00AM tonight?


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fniz92*
> 
> Videocardz on 780 Ti overclocking, looking pretty poor if you ask me.
> 
> http://videocardz.com/47690/nvidia-geforce-gtx-780-ti-overclocking-exposed


not really that is a little OC we need to see what it can do with a Vbios from Sky


----------



## tinmann

Finally something to look forward to. Well at least until next year.


----------



## Groove2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fniz92*
> 
> Videocardz on 780 Ti overclocking, looking pretty poor if you ask me.
> 
> http://videocardz.com/47690/nvidia-geforce-gtx-780-ti-overclocking-exposed


These scores look rather FAKE as shown core clocks in ASUS GPU Tweak (v 2.4.9.2) and GPU-Z (v 0.7.4) 990 base and 1042 boost or 1002 base and 1054 boost seems to be fake/wrong.
Should instead be 993 base and 1045 boost or 1006 base and 1058 boost.


----------



## dseg

Why are people going to spend so much money on a 3GB? I max 3GB out on Skyrim and BF4 on a single screen and those are games today.
Imagine how useless a 3GB video card will be in a short time, especially with all of the increases in resolution monitors.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fniz92*
> 
> Videocardz on 780 Ti overclocking, looking pretty poor if you ask me.
> 
> http://videocardz.com/47690/nvidia-geforce-gtx-780-ti-overclocking-exposed


Disregard everything you hear about OCing from non-OCN sources...

OCN is pretty much the only place on the web where people actually know how to OC GK110...


----------



## Fniz92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Disregard everything you hear about OCing from non-OCN sources...
> 
> OCN is pretty much the only place on the web where people actually know how to OC GK110...


Yes I agree.
I'll have my own results soon after launch also.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Are FTW and Classy's binned the same? (or more to the point, what's the best option if they're going straight under water?)


no comparison really. Get the Classi, it's the best overclocker, best power section, best PCB.


----------



## ExGreyFox

You guys are already dropping an arm and a leg for something that doesn't have any official benchmarks or reviews released yet? I'm excited too and all but I feel like we don't know much about this GPU yet. I don't get it...or maybe I'm just still a n00b.


----------



## Doug2507

Yep, make mine a double. Just have to sit and wait now crossing fingers they'll do one with the Ti!


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fniz92*
> 
> Videocardz on 780 Ti overclocking, looking pretty poor if you ask me.
> 
> http://videocardz.com/47690/nvidia-geforce-gtx-780-ti-overclocking-exposed


So a 780Classy really destroy it...


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ExGreyFox*
> 
> You guys are already dropping an arm and a leg for something that doesn't have any official benchmarks or reviews released yet? I'm excited too and all but I feel like we don't know much about this GPU yet. I don't get it...or maybe I'm just still a n00b.


I just want smooth gameplay in FFXIV. I'm willing to pay a lot of money for that.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> I just want smooth gameplay in FFXIV. I'm willing to pay a lot of money for that.


For your eyefinity setup it might be worth it to spend a lot, but maybe there's a more cost effective option out there.
I'm curious to see if this will take the performance crown or not, specially with heavy overclocks...stock performance I don't really care about (nor noise since I'll be doing water).


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dseg*
> 
> Why are people going to spend so much money on a 3GB? I max 3GB out on Skyrim and BF4 on a single screen and those are games today.
> Imagine how useless a 3GB video card will be in a short time, especially with all of the increases in resolution monitors.


I played BF4's beta @ 5040x1050 on Ultra and IIRC, was still below 3 GB. As for Skyrim, I have no intentions on modding that game. I spent more hours messin' w/ Oblivion than playing it. Yes, I would have liked to see 4 GB, but as I'll soon be switching to a single 1080P 120hz panel, 3 GB should be more than enough for me.


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> For your eyefinity setup it might be worth it to spend a lot, but maybe there's a more cost effective option out there.
> I'm curious to see if this will take the performance crown or not, specially with heavy overclocks...stock performance I don't really care about (nor noise since I'll be doing water).


This is OCN, cost effective options simply do not exist in the minds of OCNers


----------



## joelchoy

pcb shot

http://wccftech.com/gtx-780-ti-pcb-nude-card-temp-analysis-leaked/


----------



## ExGreyFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> This is OCN, cost effective options simply do not exist in the minds of OCNers


Sooooo, OCNers are a bunch of rich people??


----------



## Fniz92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ExGreyFox*
> 
> Sooooo, OCNers are a bunch of rich people??


I wouldn't say I'm rich, but my girlfriend gets offended If I spend money on her and as a result I have alot of cash.


----------



## jezzer

So 780 Ti is at stock just a bit faster as a Titan.
Some custom pcb factory overclocked 780s are as fast as a titan.
The Ti seems a bit overpriced. Yes u can OC it but u can also OC an factory overclocked 780


----------



## ExGreyFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fniz92*
> 
> I wouldn't say I'm rich, but my girlfriend gets offended If I spend money on her and as a result I have alot of cash.


Lol, we just need more specs. I want stock 290x vs 780 Ti performance comparison asap.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> For your eyefinity setup it might be worth it to spend a lot, but maybe there's a more cost effective option out there.
> I'm curious to see if this will take the performance crown or not, specially with heavy overclocks...stock performance I don't really care about (nor noise since I'll be doing water).
> 
> 
> 
> This is OCN, cost effective options simply do not exist in the minds of OCNers
Click to expand...

Except for games. OCNers do not pay full retail for games. $45 for new releases is our target. After that, $5 steam deals, and then $1 for the humble bundle.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ExGreyFox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> This is OCN, cost effective options simply do not exist in the minds of OCNers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo, OCNers are a bunch of rich people??
Click to expand...

Not at all! I'm poor as ... right now, don't even have a functioning car. That didn't stop me from ordering a 780 last night though. I got my priorities straight!


----------



## Arizonian

Here's some morning news unless you guys knew this.

*NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Ti overclocking exposed*

*3DMark 11 Performance @ 1054 MHz* i7 4770K @ 3.5 Ghz


----------



## fleetfeather

I have a hunch that the price is well below $700.

I'm looking at this leak: http://www.chiphell.com/thread-895072-1-1.html

And reading through the forums here: http://translate.google.com.au/translate?hl=en&sl=zh-CN&u=http://www.chiphell.com/thread-895072-1-1.html&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dhttp://www.chiphell.com/thread-895072-1-1.html%26safe%3Doff%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26hs%3D5a8%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:en-USfficial%26biw%3D1920%26bih%3D979

People are talking about a price of 5000 Yuan foir the 780TI. This may not mean much at first glance since you cant convert currencies directly due to tax, import duties etc.
However, if you check this old thread regarding the Chinese price of the r9 290X BF4 bundle, the price of the 290X over in China was also 5000 Yuan (it got revised down to 4800 later... that's around the price of what a non-reference 780 used to cost). http://www.overclock.net/t/1429858/taobao-asus-radeon-r9-290x-bundled-with-bf4-735

This may result in the 780TI hitting North America at around the $600-650 price point


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I have a hunch that the price is well below $700.
> 
> I'm looking at this leak: http://www.chiphell.com/thread-895072-1-1.html
> 
> And reading through the forums here: http://translate.google.com.au/translate?hl=en&sl=zh-CN&u=http://www.chiphell.com/thread-895072-1-1.html&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dhttp://www.chiphell.com/thread-895072-1-1.html%26safe%3Doff%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26hs%3D5a8%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:en-USfficial%26biw%3D1920%26bih%3D979
> 
> People are talking about a price of 5000 Yuan foir the 780TI. This may not mean much at first glance since you cant convert currencies directly due to tax, import duties etc.
> However, if you check this old thread regarding the Chinese price of the r9 290X BF4 bundle, the price of the 290X over in China was also 5000 Yuan (it got revised down to 4800 later... that's around the price of what a non-reference 780 used to cost). http://www.overclock.net/t/1429858/taobao-asus-radeon-r9-290x-bundled-with-bf4-735
> 
> This may result in the 780TI hitting North America at around the $600-650 price point


I'm truly hoping that you are correct. That would be an awesome price point. $699 is a hefty price tag IMO, but I'm still more than likely going to purchase two of them...


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Here's some morning news unless you guys knew this.
> 
> *NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Ti overclocking exposed*
> 
> *3DMark 11 Performance @ 1054 MHz* i7 4770K @ 3.5 Ghz


If that card can noto go higher @stock voltate a 780 classy owns it


----------



## joelchoy

btw what time is it in US currently?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> I just want smooth gameplay in FFXIV. I'm willing to pay a lot of money for that.


you realize that issue the performance in Final Fantasy are usually not the GPU. Unless you're running on time really a ancient hardware your first problem is going to be server latency second problem is going to be CPU the third problem like I said Isgoing to be gpu. we don't need benchmark to know how fast a reference 15 SMX card is going to be just do the math.we already know how fast Kepler is

Final Fantasy is like any other MMO GPu use tend to have very little to do with it when you actually get into the thick of things as long as you aren't on ancient hardware

speech to Txt


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joelchoy*
> 
> btw what time is it in US currently?


12:35 PM CET in Kansas.


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> you realize that issue the performance in Final Fantasy are usually not the GPU. Unless you're running on time really a ancient hardware your first problem is going to be server latency second problem is going to be CPU the third problem like I said Isgoing to be gpu. we don't need benchmark to know how fast a reference 15 SMX card is going to be just do the math.we already know how fast Kepler is
> 
> Final Fantasy is like any other MMO GPu use tend to have very little to do with it when you actually get into the thick of things as long as you aren't on ancient hardware
> 
> speech to Txt


For speech to text that's very impressive.
And the stutter I get is a 7900 series issue, I get huge frame drops every 2 seconds. Even if it doesn't fix it I still need to find something to spend money on anyways.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ExGreyFox*
> 
> Sooooo, OCNers are a bunch of rich people??


Rich?, no.
In the pursuit of performance? yes.
Insane? very much so


----------



## leyzar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> So 780 Ti is at stock just a bit faster as a Titan.
> Some custom pcb factory overclocked 780s are as fast as a titan.
> The Ti seems a bit overpriced. Yes u can OC it but u can also OC an factory overclocked 780


Was thinking the very same thing!
Not taking into account the 780s ghz edition that will be lose soon...
The price is key with the 780TI ... i like it and all but it seems to me it has no reason to be priced at 700$...i would say 600$-650$ max would be proper pricing
Anyway... anybody see any of these on any retailer yet ? very curious about the price


----------



## Fniz92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leyzar*
> 
> Was thinking the very same thing!
> Not taking into account the 780s ghz edition that will be lose soon...
> The price is key with the 780TI ... i like it and all but it seems to me it has no reason to be priced at 700$...i would say 600$-650$ max would be proper pricing
> Anyway... anybody see any of these on any retailer yet ? very curious about the price


My retailer should have them up by 4-5 hours.
I'm gonna see the reviews before passing on judgement for the 699 $ price though.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'm intrigued by that Gigabyte GHZ sku thingie...we'll see. Gotta wait one more day.


----------



## Groove2013

Stock GTX 780 Ti has some VRMs and solid caps more on it's PCB than stock GTX 780/Titan.

ZOTAC recommends a 700 Watt PSU for it.

PSU requirement for stock GTX 780/Titan is 600 Watt.

I already feel it clocking high to the sky


----------



## V5-aps

Looks like a slight mod to reference card water blocks too from those PCB pics.


----------



## rationalthinking

Damn my Titan blocks won't fit? Not the XXL but the first EK blocks released on Titans release.

Will look at the pictures closer when I'm home.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Damn my Titan blocks won't fit? Not the XXL but the first EK blocks released on Titans release.
> 
> Will look at the pictures closer when I'm home.


They will (or at least should) fit but I'm not sure that you'll get proper contact with all the mosfets since they added some...


----------



## rationalthinking

Thanks for
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Damn my Titan blocks won't fit? Not the XXL but the first EK blocks released on Titans release.
> 
> Will look at the pictures closer when I'm home.
> 
> 
> 
> They will (or at least should) fit but I'm not sure that you'll get proper contact with all the mosfets since they added some...
Click to expand...

Thanks for the quick reply Alatar.

Guess most of us will be purchasing new blocks again, not a problem just hard to push 2 Titan blocks.


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

Yeah it might seem a bit over priced, but it's still a lot cheaper than a Titan. Which makes you think, what were they smoking which they thought gave them the right to charge that much for the Titan?


----------



## V5-aps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> They will (or at least should) fit but I'm not sure that you'll get proper contact with all the mosfets since they added some...


I guess you could add some thermal pads for the extra mosfets?


----------



## skupples

780ti has 592 more cores than a 780.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4rd5tyl3*
> 
> Yeah it might seem a bit over priced, but it's still a lot cheaper than a Titan. Which makes you think, what were they smoking which they thought gave them the right to charge that much for the Titan?


No competition for miles, 6 gigs of vram, double precision. double frame buffer's...

780Ti will likely not have both frame buffers, will likely be extremely compute gimped, will not have double precision, will not have 6 gigs of vram. If they do release a 6gb vram model it will probably end up costing ~850USD...

The MSRP if 780Ti is 699$ right now.

also, be aware that allot of the bench leaks are likely 780's and or Titans with modded bios to show that it's a 780Ti.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V5-aps*
> 
> I guess you could add some thermal pads for the extra mosfets?


The part of the block that makes contact with the mosfets is raised on the EK blocks. And it's quite small so I doubt it'll make proper contact.


----------



## V5-aps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> The part of the block that makes contact with the mosfets is raised on the EK blocks. And it's quite small so I doubt it'll make proper contact.


I was thinking thicker pads on either side of the raised bit. Not ideal but may save having to buy another block.


----------



## ExGreyFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 780ti has 592 more cores than a 780.
> No competition for miles, 6 gigs of vram, double precision. double frame buffer's...
> 
> 780Ti will likely not have both frame buffers, will likely be extremely compute gimped, will not have double precision, will not have 6 gigs of vram. If they do release a 6gb vram model it will probably end up costing ~850USD...
> 
> The MSRP if 780Ti is 699$ right now.
> 
> also, be aware that allot of the bench leaks are likely 780's and or Titans with modded bios to show that it's a 780Ti.


If this is in fact the case for a 6GB version then going for a 290x instead is a no brainer for close to $300 less.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V5-aps*
> 
> I was thinking thicker pads on either side of the raised bit. Not ideal but may save having to buy another block.


yeah that would probably work though I'm not sure if I'd trust it for pushing the card really hard.

Most likely perfectly fine for normal usage though.


----------



## valkeriefire

I hope the Ti has 6gb of VRAM. I know it is doubtful with all the leaks saying 3gb. I just don't see myself paying $130+shipping to step up from my 780 unless there is more VRAM. An overclocked 780 is already plenty powerful for most games at 2560x1440, and going sli with another 780 would be cheaper than upgrading to a Ti and SLi'ing it later. Maybe I could step up to the Ti and trade it to someone for a Titan.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> I hope the Ti has 6gb of VRAM. I know it is doubtful with all the leaks saying 3gb. I just don't see myself paying $130+shipping to step up from my 780 unless there is more VRAM. An overclocked 780 is already plenty powerful for most games at 2560x1440, and going sli with another 780 would be cheaper than upgrading to a Ti and SLi'ing it later. Maybe I could step up to the Ti and trade it to someone for a Titan.


That might be a good idea...someone with Titan blocks might take that offer, plus some $.


----------



## skupples

Seems the 6gb model may take awhile to release, if @ all.


----------



## CluckyTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Seems the 6gb model may take awhile to release, if @ all.


Do you think there might be an announcement tomorrow about this? I do not want to jump the gun and come next month there is a 6gb version


----------



## szeged

just gonna grab a 3gb version for the bench rig and keep the titans for surround gaming, 3-5% difference isnt noticable in games anyways lol


----------



## Ponycar

I'd be surprised if Nvidia sticks to the $700 price point. Otherwise, everybody - myself included would just go with the 290/290x. Right now the only thing keeping things in check is that AMD shot themselves in the foot and put a crappy cooler on 290s.

Not that crappy coolers are a bad thing, as my 590 is a testament to that but thank the gods for evgas warranty.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ponycar*
> 
> I'd be surprised if Nvidia sticks to the $700 price point. Otherwise, everybody - myself included would just go with the 290/290x. Right now the only thing keeping things in check is that AMD shot themselves in the foot and put a crappy cooler on 290s.


they can still lower the price once the first wave of cards has been sold out and the supply starts to overcome the demand.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ponycar*
> 
> I'd be surprised if Nvidia sticks to the $700 price point. Otherwise, everybody - myself included would just go with the 290/290x. Right now the only thing keeping things in check is that AMD shot themselves in the foot and put a crappy cooler on 290s.
> 
> Not that crappy coolers are a bad thing, as my 590 is a testament to that but thank the gods for evgas warranty.


Meh, I would not touch the 290x. Might wait for a cheaper 780s at 450. Or go with 290 non x CF. But I think $700 is not too bad.


----------



## ExGreyFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ponycar*
> 
> I'd be surprised if Nvidia sticks to the $700 price point. Otherwise, everybody - myself included would just go with the 290/290x. Right now the only thing keeping things in check is that AMD shot themselves in the foot and put a crappy cooler on 290s.


The 290 chips are ok to run at those temps. You're right though. The cooler does suck. Its yet to be determined how well non reference coolers do on the 290 cards. If GIGABYTE does a windforce 3 on the 290x and performs as expected, you bet im buying one over the 780 Ti.


----------



## szeged

i still havent opened my 290x's lol, sitting here on my desk begging to burn my house down, just havent had the time though


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ponycar*
> 
> I'd be surprised if Nvidia sticks to the $700 price point. Otherwise, everybody - myself included would just go with the 290/290x. Right now the only thing keeping things in check is that AMD shot themselves in the foot and put a crappy cooler on 290s.
> 
> Not that crappy coolers are a bad thing, as my 590 is a testament to that but thank the gods for evgas warranty.


Not trying to start a flame war here, but it's not just hot because of a crappy lapping on the cooper heatsink. It's a denser chip, unnecessarily so. Smaller, denser, hotter.

That being said. I'll rattle of the wish list people keep posting in defense of these statements

MANTLE
3rd party cooling.
"Mature driver's" which I kind of lol @... Driver's tend to do little, unless there are specific issues, which people can't really seem to give any examples of. The new driver for 290 has a better fan profile, has anyone uncovered any other changes?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Disregard everything you hear about OCing from non-OCN sources...
> 
> OCN is pretty much the only place on the web where people actually know how to OC GK110...


You're making me to feel proud to be part of this community for this long.


----------



## Ponycar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ExGreyFox*
> 
> The 290 chips are ok to run at those temps. You're right though. The cooler does suck. Its yet to be determined how well non reference coolers do on the 290 cards. If GIGABYTE does a windforce 3 on the 290x and performs as expected, you bet im buying one over the 780 Ti.


I'm in the same boat - waiting to see how the dust settles as I'm loyal to the best bang for the buck. I won't be blowing a ton of cash on a gpu like I did in the past.


----------



## ExGreyFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ponycar*
> 
> I'm in the same boat - waiting to see how the dust settles as I'm loyal to the best bang for the buck. I won't be blowing a ton of cash on a gpu like I did in the past.


As far as 290x vs 780ti goes, even if 780 ti is a couple of % better but still less than 10% for that kind of money 290x is the choice for me. To spend $100+ more for the 780ti over the 290x I am expecting a pretty significant margin between the two and even then there is MANTEL to consider which is already being integrated into Star Citizen (big one I'm looking forward to). Mantle could be a game changer. There are instances where 290x beats the TITAN. We know that much, so to be blunt, for $700, please smoke the 290x by like...a lot . lol I think the best buying decision can only truly be made after non reference cards come out.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Not trying to start a flame war here, but it's not just hot because of a crappy lapping on the cooper heatsink. It's a denser chip, unnecessarily so. Smaller, denser, hotter.
> 
> That being said. I'll rattle of the wish list people keep posting in defense of these statements
> 
> MANTLE
> 3rd party cooling.
> "Mature driver's" which I kind of lol @... Driver's tend to do little, unless there are specific issues, which people can't really seem to give any examples of. The new driver for 290 has a better fan profile, has anyone uncovered any other changes?


No flame war - it's good to know how you really feel.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> You're making me to feel proud to be part of this community for this long.


You should with no doubt.









So who is getting the Ti tonight. My vBios is ready to take a spin.


----------



## Evo X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> You should with no doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So who is getting the Ti tonight. My vBios is ready to take a spin.


I'll be picking it up as soon as it becomes available on Amazon. $3.99 overnight shipping with Prime FTW!


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> You should with no doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So who is getting the Ti tonight. My vBios is ready to take a spin.


48 minutes for me here in the UK, assuming they're going to release here at our midnight!
Going to get two the minute they are available.


----------



## Ponycar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ExGreyFox*
> 
> As far as 290x vs 780ti goes, even if 780 ti is a couple of % better but still less than 10% for that kind of money 290x is the choice for me. To spend $100+ more for the 780ti over the 290x I am expecting a pretty significant margin between the two and even then there is MANTEL to consider which is already being integrated into Star Citizen (big one I'm looking forward to). Mantle could be a game changer. There are instances where 290x beats the TITAN. We know that much, so to be blunt, for $700, please smoke the 290x by like...a lot . lol I think the best buying decision can only truly be made after non reference cards come out.


Mantle is definitely a factor - I play a lot of bf4 and I plan to also put some time into Need for Speed, Thief and Star Citizen. I assume it would be wishful thinking if the 780ti was 550?!?!?


----------



## Koniakki

We NEED SOMEONE(or a website/reviewer) to spill the beans EARLIER!


----------



## Koniakki

Just for your pleasure guys. I hope you enjoy it.

My 3DMark FS with GTX [email protected]/1780 and [email protected] with 2400Mhz 12-12-12-24 1T.



And the reported and hopefully true GTX 780Ti 3DMark FS @1054/1750 and [email protected]



WOW! It takes a GTX [email protected] to match it?? Is that correct guys? Any info on my comparison?


----------



## Groove2013

I think that moving from a GTX Titan to a GTX 780 Ti for most of us is way to far from being justified.
Reasons:
1. 24/7 gaming stable clocks difference on air / water shouldn't exceed 7-10% mark.
2. Switch from 6 GB vRAM to 3 GB vRAM for those gaming @ 1440/1600 or in surround is not feature proof at all.
3. Huge money loss by selling it for reasonably cheap on eBay + eBay and shipping fees.

I've spotted a very good clocker 1202 core and 6800 memory on air @ 1.21 V (ASIC 78,2%)
So after all the reflections I'll most probably keep mine.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> I think that moving from a GTX Titan to a GTX 780 Ti for most of us is way to far from being justified.
> Reasons:
> 1. 24/7 gaming stable clocks difference on air / water shouldn't exceed 7-10% mark.
> 2. Switch from 6 GB vRAM to 3 GB vRAM for those gaming @ 1440/1600 or in surround is not feature proof at all.
> 3. Huge money loss by selling it for reasonably cheap on eBay + eBay and shipping fees.
> 
> I've spotted a very good clocker 1202 core and 6800 memory on air @ 1.21 V (ASIC 78,2%)
> So after all the reflections I'll most probably keep mine.


Well said. The 780Ti might be the faster(few %) card here, *BUT* is a lesser card than the Titan, no matter how hard anyone tries to prove otherwise.









*FIRST EVGA 780Ti European price.* NOT so good.









http://www.pccomponentes.com/evga_geforce_gtx_780_ti_3gb_gddr5.html


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> No flame war - it's good to know how you really feel.


I love my assumptions being proved wrong, this is why i sub to your owner's club.









I'm also extremely intrigued by the new proprietary innovations AMD is pushing. So much so that if mantle is a massive commercial success to the point where nvidia is literally only left with unreal, that i'll likely hop ship in the 20nm era. Until then, dropping three titans for 3x 290x is just too little & too much hassle.


----------



## TheHunter

Koniakki

Or not, the only crippling part would be 3gb ram. I saw it has the same full DP like Titan.








Quote:


> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Ti is equipped with 2880 CUDA cores. The most interesting part is that GTX 780 Ti still has high number of 64-bit CUDA cores (960), this is even more than GTX TITAN. So it seems that the only benefit of having a TITAN right now is 6GB frame buffer.
> 
> GTX 780 Ti is using GK110 GPU with 5 Graphics Processing Clusters, 15 Streaming Multiprocessors, 2880 FP32 CUDA cores, 960 FP64 CUDA cores, 240 Texture Mapping Units and and 48 Raster Operating Units.


http://videocardz.com/47576/nvidia-geforce-gtx-780-ti-official-specifications


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I love my assumptions being proved wrong, this is why i sub to your owner's club.


I'm on board to watch tonight release. No alliance to sides. Very interested myself. I've sold my reference 290X while I wait for non-reference. Since I bought my 690, Nvidia really showed us how reference card should be built as it was the first of its kind. Love it so much it sits in my 3D rig.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Well said. The 780Ti might be the faster(few %) card here, *BUT* is a lesser card than the Titan, no matter how hard anyone tries to prove otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *FIRST EVGA 780Ti European price.* NOT so good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pccomponentes.com/evga_geforce_gtx_780_ti_3gb_gddr5.html


Well we now know 3GB VRAM not 6GB but that price which translates to 905.55 US most likely not be priced accordingly for everyone. Other countries don't pay the same for goods. Expecting much less and maybe a surprise since we finally have competition. One can hope.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHunter*
> 
> Koniakki
> 
> Or not, the only crippling part would be 3gb ram. I saw it has the same full DP like Titan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://videocardz.com/47576/nvidia-geforce-gtx-780-ti-official-specifications


GTX 780Ti 5 GPC, 15 SMs, 2880 FP32 CUDA cores, 960 FP64 CUDA cores, 240 TMU and 48 ROPs.

GTX Titan 5 GPC, 14 SMs, 2688 FP32 CUDA cores, 896 FP64 CUDA cores, 224 TMU and 48 ROPs.

That puts them in perspective.. Yeah it seems you are right..


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Well said. The 780Ti might be the faster(few %) card here, *BUT* is a lesser card than the Titan, no matter how hard anyone tries to prove otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *FIRST EVGA 780Ti European price.* NOT so good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pccomponentes.com/evga_geforce_gtx_780_ti_3gb_gddr5.html
> 
> 
> 
> Well we now know 3GB VRAM not 6GB but that price which translates to 905.55 US most likely not be priced accordingly for everyone. Other countries don't pay the same for goods. Expecting much less and maybe a surprise since we finally have competition. One can hope.
Click to expand...

Believe you are right Arizonian. $699 to $749 USD in the US should still hold true.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Well we now know 3GB VRAM not 6GB but that price which translates to 905.55 US most likely not be priced accordingly for everyone. Other countries don't pay the same for goods. Expecting much less and maybe a surprise since we finally have competition. One can hope.


*Arizonian*, I'm strictly referring to EU prices. And I know that you know that converting Euro prices to $ in not correct.









Even the 1:1 euro/$ also doesn't cut it any more.

E.g a card around in the US is going to be around 550euros in the EU.









E.g 2: GB 780 WF3 $500 on newegg and in the EU is aroung 450euros.

E.g 3: Sapphire 290 $400 on newegg and in the EU is around 350euros.


----------



## zealord

oh nice google cache of techspot confirms that the 780 Ti does support direct X 11.2.
nice one









http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://www.techspot.com/news/54594-nvidia-launches-the-gtx-780-ti-fully-unlocks-the-gk110-core-for-699.html


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> oh nice google cache of techspot confirms that the 780 Ti does support direct X 11.2.
> nice one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://www.techspot.com/news/54594-nvidia-launches-the-gtx-780-ti-fully-unlocks-the-gk110-core-for-699.html


All kepler supports dx11.2

It's basically just a conformation bullet point.

People should fully expect a price of 699USD until we see something that say's that speculative leak is wrong.

I'm personally pulling for 649.99USD, but meh. This whole 15SMX thing should of happened 3-4 months ago, with custom PCB's out the wazoo by now. It's slightly too little too late on NV's part to try and pull this much money out of it.

ok, back to the glorious serious sam 3 bfe.


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> oh nice google cache of techspot confirms that the *780 Ti does support direct X 11.2*.
> nice one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://www.techspot.com/news/54594-nvidia-launches-the-gtx-780-ti-fully-unlocks-the-gk110-core-for-699.html


Maybe I've missed the conversations but, was this even an issue and HOW could it have been an issue? So confused...


----------



## zealord

don't know. I thought prior Kepler cards didn't have all 11.1/11.2 features like my own 680. This is the reason I haven't installed win 8.1 yet (and the mouselag).


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> don't know. I thought prior Kepler cards didn't have all 11.1/11.2 features like my own 680. This is the reason I haven't installed win 8.1 yet (and the mouselag).


It was linked somewhere... I want to say some where in this thread, by a mod. Maybe they can link it again.. i'll go surfing for it.

Just thinking about it though. this isn't a new architecture, & there's not much different besides the fully unlocked GPU core, soo why wouldn't all GK110 support dx11.1. & .2?


----------



## skupples

OK, here it is... This demo was done on a 770...




i'll sum it up... If it supports dx11, i should support .1 & .2

so, like i said previously. It's just a bullet point, to sell more unit's to uninformed people.

statement is made @ 2:00... 'this is running on a gtx770, something you can buy in stores now" He then drops the bombshell @ the end of the video stating you must be running 8.1 for 11.2


----------



## Koniakki

In case someone missed this:

*NVIDIA launches GeForce GTX 780 Ti*

http://videocardz.com/47719/nvidia-launches-geforce-gtx-780-ti

It was posted about half hour ago.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> In case someone missed this:
> 
> *NVIDIA launches GeForce GTX 780 Ti*
> 
> http://videocardz.com/47719/nvidia-launches-geforce-gtx-780-ti
> 
> It was posted about half hour ago.


It's got dat hynix!


----------



## zealord

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> OK, here it is... This demo was done on a 770...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'll sum it up... If it supports dx11, i should support .1 & .2
> 
> so, like i said previously. It's just a bullet point, to sell more unit's to uninformed people.
> 
> statement is made @ 2:00... 'this is running on a gtx770, something you can buy in stores now" He then drops the bombshell @ the end of the video stating you must be running 8.1 for 11.2






thanks for the video. so I am good to go with Win 8.1 with my 680 for BF4?


----------



## Evo X

If anyone finds them for sale on US websites, can you please post the link?

I'll be refreshing Amazon and Newegg every now and then.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It's got dat hynix!


finally it made back to Nvidia.

well happily this 106% PT has been changed to 200% PT with 600w











And this confirms my vBios in the front page











Now i just need to put my hands on that puppy.


----------



## Difunto

nice! ill be waiting for that Bios skyn3t!... and hope you feel better man!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> nice! ill be waiting for that Bios skyn3t!... and hope you feel better man!


hey Bro I was going to text you








the other day but I forgot , but anyways how you doing?


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> hey Bro I was going to text you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the other day but I forgot , but anyways how you doing?


that's ok! just the usual work! and waiting to start hitting that F5 and check the nowinstock page to try and get one of this Ti puppies lol


----------



## skupples

Just remember, NewEgg likes to trick people, they will show "coming soon" when its actually order-able in the item page.


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Just remember, NewEgg likes to trick people, they will show "coming soon" when its actually order-able in the item page.


ohh i didn't know that! thanks for the advice skupples


----------



## skupples

OK IT's midnight WHERE DAY @? They must mean midnight PST, which i'm not staying up for since i'm not buying any!


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> OK IT's midnight WHERE DAY @? They must mean midnight PST, which i'm not staying up for since i'm not buying any!


It was always PST, right? I don't remember for the 780 or Titan, I feel those had been released early morning but could be wrong.

For my 680 it was 12:00PST but could be wrong. Sooooo long ago.


----------



## dubldwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> It was always PST, right? I don't remember for the 780 or Titan, I feel those had been released early morning but could be wrong.
> 
> For my 680 it was 12:00PST but could be wrong. Sooooo long ago.


Anyone remember? Should I stay up or get up early? Can that one kid call his friend at nVidia?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> It was always PST, right? I don't remember for the 780 or Titan, I feel those had been released early morning but could be wrong.
> 
> For my 680 it was 12:00PST but could be wrong. Sooooo long ago.


idk, i rarely camp stuff. I can't stand f5 spamming. I try to pre-order just to save my self the headache/stress. I would assume it's PST since they are centrally located in cali.


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> It was always PST, right? I don't remember for the 780 or Titan, I feel those had been released early morning but could be wrong.
> 
> For my 680 it was 12:00PST but could be wrong. Sooooo long ago.
> 
> 
> 
> idk, i rarely camp stuff. I can't stand f5 spamming. I try to pre-order just to save my self the headache/stress. I would assume it's PST since they are centrally located in cali.
Click to expand...

Oh yeah, I don't F5 spam anything. I just stay sometimes to take part in the excitement. This isn't an exciting launch for obvious reasons, but I sold my Titans today so want 2x780Tis at launch. lol


----------



## superx51

Who me. He said ps time!


----------



## mphfrom77

So I bought my evga 780 classified on 08/30. Guess I need to step up?

How long before they come out with a classifed Ti?

Guess I need to call evga or something.

Any suggestions for me? As I am new to all of this any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Oh yeah, I don't F5 spam anything. I just stay sometimes to take part in the excitement. This isn't an exciting launch for obvious reasons, but I sold my Titans today so want 2x780Tis at launch. lol


yeah... After seeing how next gen games utilize almost all of the 6gb vram I'm once again happy with my purchase. They should last me into 2015, though I should really get on an extended warranty before time runs out.

5gb in ghosts, 4-5 in origins, 3+ in BF3... Can only imagine what the future releases will bring. This is all in 1080P surround too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mphfrom77*
> 
> So I bought my evga 780 classified on 08/30. Guess I need to step up?
> 
> How long before they come out with a classifed Ti?
> 
> Guess I need to call evga or something.
> 
> Any suggestions for me? As I am new to all of this any advice would be appreciated.


I'm not positive how stepup works, but most companies should be offering it for 780 owner's. I think their may be some sort of deadline for stepup, but evga is very liberal when it comes to bending the rules. I would give them a call/shoot them an email.


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Oh yeah, I don't F5 spam anything. I just stay sometimes to take part in the excitement. This isn't an exciting launch for obvious reasons, but I sold my Titans today so want 2x780Tis at launch. lol
> 
> 
> 
> yeah... After seeing how next gen games utilize almost all of the 6gb vram I'm once again happy with my purchase. They should last me into 2015, though I should really get on an extended warranty before time runs out.
> 
> 5gb in ghosts, 4-5 in origins, 3+ in BF3... Can only imagine what the future releases will bring. This is all in 1080P surround too.
Click to expand...

Yea, I tried the whole surround thing but didn't enjoy it TBH. Maybe when bezels get smaller or I debezel. Found my home @ 1440 120hz(locked @ 80hz due to IPS blur).

EDT:
I also did have a bad experience with my 2x670 4GBs in surround. Always driver crashes even though the games ran smooth. That really turned me off to them. Plus, I love watching a movie/tv series/videos on a monitor to my left/right while gaming.

Really need to give it another try. Possibly build a pure racing/BF4 rig.


----------



## Ponycar

Where's the reviews damnit!


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ponycar*
> 
> Where's the reviews damnit!


Isn't 12:00AM PST and the NDA might not left until morning, SOB time around 7-8AM PST.


----------



## leyzar

Are the 780 ghz edition supposed to come out with the 780 ti ? cant find the info


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leyzar*
> 
> Are the 780 ghz edition supposed to come out with the 780 ti ? cant find the info


Just curious, are you interested?

All the Ghz edition will be is a factory overclock using a different VBIOS on the same exact cards. They might slap a backplate on it which says Ghz but it will still be the same card with the same overclocking potential. Maybe some will have better coolers but for the price you will pay, just get a real "Ghz" card like a Classy/Lightning/HoF.


----------



## leyzar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Just curious, are you interested?
> 
> All the Ghz edition will be is a factory overclock using a different VBIOS on the same exact cards. They might slap a backplate on it which says Ghz but it will still be the same card with the same overclocking potential. Maybe some will have better coolers but for the price you will pay, just get a real "Ghz" card like a Classy/Lightning/HoF.


I am gathering info on it because i will make a decision on my next card by black friday, so im trying to get all the data so i can make the best decision.
A calssy is 910 $ where i live... nop... not buying it. A lightning is 760 $ and is on my list. While a DCu2 or Windforce 3x or Twin Frozr are all around 640$.
So as you can see prices here are sky-high, this is the reason i am gathering info to see whats my best option.


----------



## NateST

I'm going to have a hard time justifying the price increase if this thing isn't 25% faster at max OC, we'll see though.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> I'm going to have a hard time justifying the price increase if this thing isn't 25% faster at max OC, we'll see though.


very unlikely that it is going to be 25% faster. that is a lot to ask for. I would be happy with 15% I tell you that.


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> I'm going to have a hard time justifying the price increase if this thing isn't 25% faster at max OC, we'll see though.


For me it was a decrease on the main rig, even though it comes at a $600 USD lost. =/

In games 780Ti is a lot faster but your Classys are just fine.


----------



## FishCommander

Been lurking the forums for weeks silently. Don't know that I'll pick one up (not at launch for sure) but I'm excited too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SeeThruHead

How does 3gb fair at 1440p. Not planning on ever doing surround and by the time 4k becomes feasible there will be new cards. Do you guys think I would benefit greatly with 6gb for games being released in 2014?


----------



## Ponycar

I'm of the mindset that memory is like horsepower and torque in that I can never have enough or too much


----------



## rationalthinking

Guess it won't release until morning. 12:00AM PST now.


----------



## SeeThruHead

I can appreciate that but if the games I'm playing from now to the 800 serirs don't use the extra memory. And cards with 3gb can clock there memory higher (does gpus work that way like cups do?) then I'd rather have the higher clocking cheaper 3gb version.


----------



## Doug2507

I may be wrong but i'm 90% sure NDA release is 2pm over here in the UK, it's currently 08:08hrs.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> I hope the Ti has 6gb of VRAM. I know it is doubtful with all the leaks saying 3gb. I just don't see myself paying $130+shipping to step up from my 780 unless there is more VRAM. An overclocked 780 is already plenty powerful for most games at 2560x1440, and going sli with another 780 would be cheaper than upgrading to a Ti and SLi'ing it later. Maybe I could step up to the Ti and trade it to someone for a Titan.


many of us now game at 120hz 1440p, so yes we desire more power than you require.


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> I may be wrong but i'm 90% sure NDA release is 2pm over here in the UK, it's currently 08:08hrs.


Seems about right when 780/Titans had been released. I just remember morning for those cards.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mphfrom77*
> 
> So I bought my evga 780 classified on 08/30. Guess I need to step up?
> 
> How long before they come out with a classifed Ti?
> 
> Guess I need to call evga or something.
> 
> Any suggestions for me? As I am new to all of this any advice would be appreciated.


My step up took 7 months until i was finished with the "queue time", it was a lot longer than i expected, by then i had already gotten my second 670 FTW. I didnt get approved to a 680 for so long... so dont expect to get your 780ti for a long time if you do step up lol.


----------



## BroHamBone

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GFZMI3G/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

719.99 Superclocked


----------



## Evo X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BroHamBone*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GFZMI3G/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> 719.99 Superclocked


Sweet. Any other sites listing them yet? This one doesn't seem to have the 3 free games come with it.


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BroHamBone*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GFZMI3G/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> 719.99 Superclocked


Stupid question here but I have never purchased cards from Amazon. Always NewEgg or NCIX.

Do I still get the game codes with an Amazon purchase?

Nvm, scratch that. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Evo X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Stupid question here but I have never purchased cards from Amazon. Always NewEgg or NCIX.
> 
> Do I still get the game codes with an Amazon purchase?
> 
> Nvm, scratch that. Thanks for the link!


They should. All the other eligible cards from Amazon come with the code. They email them to you a day or two later.

Maybe they didn't update this listing properly. I'm gonna try contacting customer support to make sure.


----------



## SeeThruHead

I haven't seen anywhere that says explicitly that the 780ti is eligible for those bundles. Everywhere is saying 770, 780, and Titan for the larger bundle. Nvidia website says 770 through to Titan. That kind of ambiguous because does the 780ti lay between the 770 and the titan or not. It does in price but its beyond the Titan in performance so who's to say?


----------



## Evo X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> I haven't seen anywhere that says explicitly that the 780ti is eligible for those bundles. Everywhere is saying 770, 780, and Titan for the larger bundle. Nvidia website says 770 through to Titan. That kind of ambiguous because does the 780ti lay between the 770 and the titan or not. It does in price but its beyond the Titan in performance so who's to say?


Actually, Nvidia's website does include the 780 Ti in the promotion. You can see it here in the first paragraph.

http://www.geforce.com/landing-page/holiday-bundle-shield


----------



## pterois

There should be an ACX model too judging by EVGA's tweet.


----------



## SeeThruHead

Ah my mistake then. That is good news.


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pterois*
> 
> There should be an ACX model too judging by EVGA's tweet.


Yeah, should be Classys/Lightnings/HoFs also.

I'm just getting 2 reference models because I'm reusing these Titan blocks.


----------



## leyzar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BroHamBone*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GFZMI3G/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> 719.99 Superclocked


720 a ? considering its a SC version... not that bad, i dono if the SC has binned chips thou


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leyzar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BroHamBone*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GFZMI3G/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> 719.99 Superclocked
> 
> 
> 
> 720 a ? considering its a SC version... not that bad, i dono if the SC has binned chips thou
Click to expand...

No the chip is not binned. Simply different VBIOS with factory OC.

I agree though, this is good news and a regular or vanilla version should come in at $700 ($699.99).


----------



## Deepblue77

I just ordered 2 from Amazon. Now I need to return 780 Classy and my 290x or my wife is going to kill me.


----------



## Evo X

Well, Amazon customer service couldn't help me out. Told me that the 780 Ti is not eligible for the 3 free games on their website yet.

By the time they update the page, I'm sure they're all gonna be sold out. That sucks.









Gonna go to sleep and hope I can get my hands on one tomorrow.


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deepblue77*
> 
> I just ordered 2 from Amazon. Now I need to return 780 Classy and my 290x or my wife is going to kill me.


Good deal. I still have this 780Lightning but will keep it for a spare. Still can not get my hands on a 290X.


----------



## Darco19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> I'm just getting 2 reference models because I'm reusing these Titan blocks.


I don't think you can (correct me if I'm wrong though) as the 780 Ti's PCB is slightly different to that of the Titan. For example, there's an extra capacitor to the right of the PCB.


----------



## leyzar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> No the chip is not binned. Simply different VBIOS with factory OC.
> 
> I agree though, this is good news and a regular or vanilla version should come in at $700 ($699.99).


if only the vbios differs then i see no point in buying the SC... we can always flash the bios of the SC over a normal and OC ourself.
If history is to be repeated and the SC costs 720... they the normal should come in between 650 and 670 , heres hoping im right


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darco19*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> I'm just getting 2 reference models because I'm reusing these Titan blocks.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you can (correct me if I'm wrong though) as the 780 Ti's PCB is slightly different to that of the Titan. For example, there's an extra capacitor to the right of the PCB.
Click to expand...

That is correct, I believe the XXL EK blocks wont fit but my EK blocks will. Others here have suggested it will fit but will slightly not cover the whole area needed. I will see what i'm working with once they are here, being optimistic right now. If not, will just purchase 2 more blocks I guess.

See below..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Damn my Titan blocks won't fit? Not the XXL but the first EK blocks released on Titans release.
> 
> Will look at the pictures closer when I'm home.
> 
> 
> 
> They will (or at least should) fit but I'm not sure that you'll get proper contact with all the mosfets since they added some...
Click to expand...

Now looking at all 3 reference PCBs, I think it should fit.



My current Titan blocks.


----------



## ivanlabrie

650 wouldn't be so bad...Considering it beats the Titan clock for clock, it might be ok for the top benching card.
I still wouldn't pay $100 more than a 290x, and $300 more than a 290 non x for my usage and current budget (without even factoring even gpu mining, which nets me a decent income as well).
Post some benches when you get yours guys, I'm eager to see actual oc results


----------



## pterois

Had a Titan and a 690 with the reference cooler, but the ACX should be able to overclock higher runs cooler and quieter. Don't know if it's going to be available at launch though but hinting at the ACX model probably suggests that.


----------



## Ponycar

720!?!?!?! Let me do some math ...eh forget it, don't want to sound negative.


----------



## leyzar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ponycar*
> 
> 720!?!?!?! Let me do some math ...eh forget it, don't want to sound negative.


I am not a fan of the pricing either however i think its best to wait for benchmarks and reviews before we deem it overpriced.


----------



## jezzer

Cancelled my pre-order, bought two 780's DCII instead.
Not worth it so backing out of this club









For the die hards fans; have fun with it!


----------



## ssgwright

yeah... I'll hold judgment until I see reviews but it looks like I might go red this go-round


----------



## leyzar

Why aren't reviews out yet ? damn it.... when dose that NDA lift already ?..there's like no info anywhere ...
i have no more patience


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leyzar*
> 
> Why aren't reviews out yet ? damn it.... when dose that NDA lift already ?..there's like no info anywhere ...
> i have no more patience


30minutes


----------



## pterois

Probably around 9:00 AM Eastern time - 20min


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> yeah... I'll hold judgment until I see reviews but it looks like I might go red this go-round


Why so? Price/Performance?


----------



## ssgwright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Why so? Price/Performance?


ya exactly why


----------



## rogerthat1945

I don`t know if this has been answered already.... but will you be able to SLi a standard GTX 780 in Slot 2 and put the 780 Ti in slot one on your mo-bo, and run games with any extra benefit compared to two standard GTX 780`s ???

Being as the main card does most of the work and the second one mostly runs slightly less full on?

Just a thought. For now.


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Why so? Price/Performance?
> 
> 
> 
> ya exactly why
Click to expand...

Confused why not stick with your GK110-300 780 if price is an issue, seeing how selling it now post price cuts will cut you a huge lost.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Yea, I tried the whole surround thing but didn't enjoy it TBH. Maybe when bezels get smaller or I debezel. Found my home @ 1440 120hz(locked @ 80hz due to IPS blur).
> 
> EDT:
> I also did have a bad experience with my 2x670 4GBs in surround. Always driver crashes even though the games ran smooth. That really turned me off to them. Plus, I love watching a movie/tv series/videos on a monitor to my left/right while gaming.
> 
> Really need to give it another try. Possibly build a pure racing/BF4 rig.


driver failures? Did you have an unstable overclock? I haven't had anything like that since fermi first pushed surround, that's interesting. Movie part is true, though the quick keybinds allow for easy drop out.


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogerthat1945*
> 
> I don`t know if this has been answered already.... but will you be able to SLi a standard GTX 780 in Slot 2 and put the 780 Ti in slot one on your mo-bo, and run games with any extra benefit compared to two standard GTX 780`s ???
> 
> Being as the main card does most of the work and the second one mostly runs slightly less full on?
> 
> Just a thought. For now.


No 2 different chips.

GTX 780 = GK110-300-A1 or B1
GTX 780Ti = GK110-425-B1


----------



## leyzar

Im tempted by a 290 aswell, however instead of getting stock 290 running at those high temps id rather get a tricked out custom gtx 780 which should perform the same of not better while staying cool and quiet .. also more OC headroom. No i don't water-cool


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Yea, I tried the whole surround thing but didn't enjoy it TBH. Maybe when bezels get smaller or I debezel. Found my home @ 1440 120hz(locked @ 80hz due to IPS blur).
> 
> EDT:
> I also did have a bad experience with my 2x670 4GBs in surround. Always driver crashes even though the games ran smooth. That really turned me off to them. Plus, I love watching a movie/tv series/videos on a monitor to my left/right while gaming.
> 
> Really need to give it another try. Possibly build a pure racing/BF4 rig.
> 
> 
> 
> driver failures? Did you have an unstable overclock? I haven't had anything like that since fermi first pushed surround, that's interesting. Movie part is true, though the quick keybinds allow for easy drop out.
Click to expand...

This is almost 2yrs ago and really don't remember. My OC was stable, just had trouble in surround and was fine out of it.


----------



## marc0053

Canadians can pre-order on memory express EVGA GTX 780 Ti for $739 or $749 for superclocked version
http://www.memoryexpress.com/Search/Products?Search=gtx+780+ti


----------



## leyzar

GO GO GO


----------



## joelchoy

http://www.evga.com/Products/ProductList.aspx?type=0&family=GeForce+700+Series+Family&chipset=GTX+780+Ti


----------



## dubldwn

I'm in. Ordered from Tiger.


----------



## rationalthinking

NCIX EVGA SC - In Stock

http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=91766&vpn=03G-P4-2883-KR&manufacture=eVGA


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubldwn*
> 
> I'm in. Ordered from Tiger.


Tiger? I didn't see stock at TigerDirect.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> I'm going to have a hard time justifying the price increase if this thing isn't 25% faster at max OC, we'll see though.


It should be a pretty good chunk faster then a 780, but will likely only be a few % faster than a titan.


----------



## dubldwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Tiger? I didn't see stock at TigerDirect.


It was gone and now it's back up again. Reference cooler.


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Got an EVGA superclocked for £610, delivery tomoz


----------



## ssgwright

screw it... ordered from evga selling my 780 for $480 obo if anyone's interested


----------



## dubldwn

What's up with newegg? Don't see them


----------



## the_real_7

Just got one at tigerdirect







now i can go back to single card over the 780 sli and put the 780's in my other pc's









http://www.tigerdirect.com/main/indexus.asp?


----------



## capchaos

Roughly 9% faster than titan from tech power up review . Not worth it for me. Gona keep my tri titans till Maxwell


----------



## ssgwright

now does anyone know if my waterblock will fit? I have this:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/18731/ex-blc-1414/EK_Geforce_GTX_Titan_VGA_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_Acrylic_EK-FC_Titan.html


----------



## rationalthinking

Any word when we might receive are game codes?


----------



## GhostDog99

780 ti look


----------



## Furlans

Has anyone the confirm if acx cooler for titan and alls titan's waterblocks will fit in that beautifuel card?


----------



## szeged

any 780tis for sale yet at newegg/amazon?


----------



## dubldwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Any word when we might receive are game codes?


Checking on that now...


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> Has anyone the confirm if acx cooler for titan and alls titan's waterblocks will fit in that beautifuel card?


IDK about all but some EK blocks should fit. I will try to use my Titan blocks tomorrow on the 780Tis. See this PCB layout.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/360_40#post_21141891


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> IDK about all but some EK blocks should fit. I will try to use my Titan blocks tomorrow on the 780Tis. See this PCB layout.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/360_40#post_21141891


So i may buy a WB that does noto cover that solid caps


----------



## marcgo2

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GFZMI3G/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

How much better than a single 7970 is this. I purchased before looking at reviews.


----------



## valkeriefire

EVGA has the Ti in the step up program. I just requested one. It costs me $138 to step up from my 780 FTW. If I don't like it, I will try and trade someone a Titan.


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> How much better than a single 7970 is this. I purchased before looking at reviews.


Almost double. 780Ti is close to 770Sli, and the 770 is a hair better than the 7970.


----------



## dubldwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubldwn*
> 
> Checking on that now...


ok Tiger told me I'll be e-mailed the codes once it ships. I have overnight shipping so I expect them right away.


----------



## szeged

have they confirmed custom cards will be coming out yet?


----------



## wstanci3

780Ti Classified


----------



## Skovsgaard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> have they confirmed custom cards will be coming out yet?


http://www.evga.com/articles/00795/#2888

hope it will be soon...


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skovsgaard*
> 
> http://www.evga.com/articles/00795/#2888
> 
> hope it will be soon...


ooh ty, well time to wait then. I have my finger on the checkout button of the reference card right now, but that classified is looking tasty.


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> ooh ty, well time to wait then. I have my finger on the checkout button of the reference card right now, but that classified is looking tasty.


same here! i was tempted but then i saw that classified and i will wait for it i guess:thumb:


----------



## Skovsgaard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> ooh ty, well time to wait then. I have my finger on the checkout button of the reference card right now, but that classified is looking tasty.


Well i would like to get the bundle of games to, but i don't think there is a chance that it will be out this month.


----------



## szeged

so the reference card is using the same controller, zawardos volt hack would work on it yes?


----------



## ExGreyFox

Black Editon, where is it


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skovsgaard*
> 
> Well i would like to get the bundle of games to, but i don't think there is a chance that it will be out this month.


I thought it comes with the bundle. Anyways, ncix already have the cards up, on back order. Wait for classy or buy now?


----------



## dubldwn

So, tiger and evga? I'm not seeing them anywhere else. Strange.


----------



## leyzar

Strange...
in RO all the major retailers have it up


----------



## szeged

okay screw it buying a reference one today and ill grab a classified later.


----------



## Fniz92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> okay screw it buying a reference one today and ill grab a classified later.


Go for it !


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> okay screw it buying a reference one today and ill grab a classified later.


Feeling trigger happy now are we?


----------



## dubldwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> okay screw it buying a reference one today and ill grab a classified later.


Exactly. What's everyone waiting for? Buy it, sell the games you don't want...see something you like later? Sell and get that. What's the big deal?

EDIT: well, I get the Classy crowd though...I guess that might be real soon....


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubldwn*
> 
> Exactly. What's everyone waiting for? Buy it, sell the games you don't want...see something you like later? Sell and get that. What's the big deal?


okay ill do the same then! so ill have a titan and a reference 780ti for sale mmmm i still got an extra acx cooler that i haven't opened i wonder if it will fit the 780ti?


----------



## Testier

Heh, can anyone confirm they come with games? I did not see anything about games on ncix.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Feeling trigger happy now are we?


very









i hope the classified doesnt take 2+ months to release like with the 780.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> very
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope the classified doesnt take 2+ months to release like with the 780.


I think I might call evga to ask for a rough eta. Just a ballpark thing.


----------



## Fniz92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Heh, can anyone confirm they come with games? I did not see anything about games on ncix.


My 780 Ti came with the games, from proshop.dk.


----------



## dubldwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Heh, can anyone confirm they come with games? I did not see anything about games on ncix.


They didn't show it on tiger either but I used their chat and also called them and they said they would send the codes once it's shipped. Plus, ncix is on the list.

http://www.geforce.com/landing-page/holiday-bundle-shield


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> I think I might call evga to ask for a rough eta. Just a ballpark thing.


please post their response here if you do!


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> I think I might call evga to ask for a rough eta. Just a ballpark thing.


Keep us informed! I'm debating grabbing a reference 780ti...


----------



## Akadaka

Wow I've seen so much back and forth between NVidia and AMD this GTX 780 Ti looks amazing..


----------



## Testier

K. I will do it later, probably around 5-6pm PST.


----------



## leyzar

Im so damn trigger happy right now it's ridiculous. But i will control myself and wait a little longer for black friday, this will give me the time to see you guys with your cards and how they perform for you, also by waiting a little longer we might get the EVGA ACX model


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubldwn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> okay screw it buying a reference one today and ill grab a classified later.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. What's everyone waiting for? Buy it, sell the games you don't want...see something you like later? Sell and get that. What's the big deal?
> 
> EDIT: well, I get the Classy crowd though...I guess that might be real soon....
Click to expand...

No game codes in yet and Amazon told me they don't know when they will be. Hopefully nVidia updates the list to include 780Tis soon.


----------



## skyn3t

with a bit more digging I was looking the 780/Ti/Titan PCB's from Videocardz.com . I had to make my own conclusion about our water block inlcuded EK and Hydro Copper.

This is what I come out. Ek owners may need to CNC the extra #6 Cap right to the top.Looks like Hydro copper will fit perfect look the free space underneath. The EK tities will fit I have a big hope.


----------



## szeged

hey sky, since the 780ti uses the same controller as the regular 780, will zawardos hack work on it right away?

also, give us dem 780ti bios


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> hey sky, since the 780ti uses the same controller as the regular 780, will zawardos hack work on it right away?
> 
> also, *give us dem 780ti bios*


Plzz, my TIs will be here tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Testier

OK, evga guy told me he does not know. So.... Bah. Back to square one. What are you doing szeged?


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

So... Does the EVGA superclocked OC better? (other choice was gigabyte for £50 less but i have heard praise about EVGA)


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> OK, evga guy told me he does not know. So.... Bah. Back to square one. What are you doing szeged?


guess ill grab a reference model today, see if the EK titan block fits it, then volt hack it. Then when the classified drops, grab one of those and try to get a new evbot, since mine got fried, and put 1.5v into the card and see how it goes


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> hey sky, since the 780ti uses the same controller as the regular 780, will zawardos hack work on it right away?
> 
> also, give us dem 780ti bios


Yes it should work 100%, Like i said this new GPU will come with the extra juice that you guys asked for the reference 780.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Plzz, my TIs will be here tomorrow afternoon.


First thing you going to do is save that Bios and send to me before I send mine to you. I need to compare it with the final bios released by Nvidia. Just to be safe for everyone.


----------



## Fniz92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> So... Does the EVGA superclocked OC better? (other choice was gigabyte for £50 less but i have heard praise about EVGA)


I got the EVGA for better support and the SC is a chip with usually higher ASIQ score.


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fniz92*
> 
> I got the EVGA for better support and the SC is a chip with usually higher ASIQ score.


Brilliant.
I wish it would arrive now, i want to bench and OC now not in 24hrs...


----------



## Fniz92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> Brilliant.
> I wish it would arrive now, i want to bench and OC now not in 24hrs...


Same, tomorrow is a good day ^^


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> So... Does the EVGA superclocked OC better? (other choice was gigabyte for £50 less but i have heard praise about EVGA)


any reference model will OC the same but it still luck of the draw. any non reference gives you the "???"


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Yes it should work 100%, Like i said this new GPU will come with the extra juice that you guys asked for the reference 780.
> First thing you going to do is save that Bios and send to me before I send mine to you. I need to compare it with the final bios released by Nvidia. Just to be safe for everyone.


thanks sky, ill send you my bios as soon as the card arrives.

hope the classified comes out soon!


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Maybe we will get the first adopter blessing and all get golden chips which do 1400mhz on air


----------



## Testier

I will check how long would take ncix to get the cars in later. Decide then.


----------



## D0U8L3M

So anyone who doesn't intend on getting a shield can feel free to hook me up with that 100$ voucher I've been hearing about


----------



## Fniz92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D0U8L3M*
> 
> So anyone who doesn't intend on getting a shield can feel free to hook me up with that 100$ voucher I've been hearing about


I believe that the voucher only works when the shield is in your cart


----------



## Difunto

okay i went ahead and got a 780ti reference and i will be sending you my Bios tomorrow skyn3t!
weird tigegr direct states EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti 03G-P4-2881-KR Video Card 3GB GDDR5, PCI-Express 3.0 (x16), Overclocked
Model#: 03G-P4-2881-KR but that's just the non super clocked....


----------



## ExGreyFox

So "Black Edition" 780 Ti was just a rumor?


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Skynet is going to have a lot of BIOSes tomorrow in his inbox


----------



## bubs

#4 in the step up Q i cant wait


----------



## leyzar

Do we know if all manufacturers use the same ram ?
I would hate to buy a gigabyte (cheapest) and find out it has elpida and not hynix or samsung


----------



## Koniakki

Oh boy! I just got home from work. I have *NOT* read anything besides the last 3 pages here which I also skipped some posts so they wouldn't ruin my suprise reading the reviews!

I'm in for suprise or not guys??









Also I didn't get any games with my 780 Jetstream but if I do get free games or voucher or whatever with my next 780 or 780Ti if I get one eventually, I will give them for *FREE* to a few people here..


----------



## Fniz92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leyzar*
> 
> Do we know if all manufacturers use the same ram ?
> I would hate to buy a gigabyte (cheapest) and find out it has elpida and not hynix or samsung


I believe every 780 Ti uses SK Hynix memory .
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> I'm in for suprise or not guys??


The 780 is no match for the 780 Ti, let's just say that


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Oh by the by sky, can you update OP

I have EVGA superclocked on stock cooling.

(i know im posting lots in this thread, im bored in a lecture at the moment. And i want to be #2 on the google doc







)


----------



## starmanwarz

To those of you who are interested in the 780Ti Classified OCUK are expecting delivery on December the 6th









http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-235-EA


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fniz92*
> 
> The 780 is no match for the 780 Ti, let's just say that


And the 780ti wil be no match for the 880, i would hope that a newer product would be better..


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fniz92*
> 
> The 780 is no match for the 780 Ti, let's just say that


I cant take it more. I'm off to read them. But I will hold my judgement when our fellow overclockers here get their hands on custom 780Ti and OC them.

I'm a 1vs1 guy and to me only fair is duel with a 1250-1350Mhz 780 vs a 780Ti OC (depends how high it clocks)..


----------



## Arizonian

Well gentlemen - today it's officially being sold. With blessings from Straryoshi our GPU editor I've made this club *[Official]*









Your in good hands with skyn3t as your thread starter.

Unlike other threads across OCN a club thread is a little different. I'll keep subbed as I do all clubs and do my best to keep others from trolling it and stirring trouble. I like to keep all clubs a 'safe haven' if you will for owners and true potential owners to discuss their cards.

ENJOY


----------



## szeged

thanks arizonian







also, ocuk says the classy is 659.99 over in europe, hope thats just a pre order price lol.

also, one month till the classy drops maybe, hmm interesting.


----------



## SeeThruHead

With the scores this thing is showing ocd at stock volts and stock cooler I an incredibly excited for the classy version.


----------



## wigger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> thanks arizonian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, ocuk says the classy is 659.99 over in europe, hope thats just a pre order price lol.
> 
> also, one month till the classy drops maybe, hmm interesting.


Heh, a normal one in Norway is around $950-960








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> With the scores this thing is showing ocd at stock volts and stock cooler I an incredibly excited for the classy version.


What exactly is the difference between original and classified?
Triggerhappy


----------



## Doug2507

4 week's till i'm officially a part of this club&#8230;.

780 Ti Classified SLI&#8230;&#8230;ordered!









Skyn3t, get that BIOS pimped!


----------



## Scotty99

Awesome card, out of my price range but i still like keeping up with GPU's.

Its 50 bucks more than i thought it would be.


----------



## Havolice

just bought 2 of these baby's

i got the evga superclocked version x2 will make a picture tonight or tomorow *there still in the box atm tomorow i shall process them







cant wait


----------



## ssgwright

odd, why doesn't newegg have it listed yet?


----------



## Fniz92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> odd, why doesn't newegg have it listed yet?


Newegg are useless at launch, all their cards are out of stock or listed several hours later.


----------



## Testier

Just check with NCIX on the phone, the eta for their 780 tis are at nov 13th. What reseller in canada that already have the card in stock?


----------



## ssgwright

EVGA still says my order is "pending verification" ... it better ship today


----------



## SeeThruHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by ********
> 
> Heh, a normal one in Norway is around $950-960
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly is the difference between original and classified?
> Triggerhappy


Should clock better. at 1244mhz boost and 7600mhz memory they're showing over 900 point increase in firestrike extreme. I'm really excited to see what kind of numbers we'll get at 1400 under water with the classy if it can manage it.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> Should clock better. at 1244mhz boost and 7600mhz memory they're showing over 900 point increase in firestrike extreme. I'm really excited to see what kind of numbers we'll get at 1400 under water with the classy if it can manage it.


pretty sure the reference models will hit 1400 easy with water and new bios.


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Woooop.
Most unlegit looking email ever but yeah... I have one


----------



## ssgwright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> 
> 
> Woooop.
> Most unlegit looking email ever but yeah... I have one


you hope...







lol


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> you hope...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol




Jelly?


----------



## BroHamBone

Reference Here on Amazon

http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GeForce-Dual-Link-Graphics-03G-P4-2881-KR/dp/B00GDIIIPW/ref=sr_1_12?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1383846238&sr=1-12&keywords=gtx+780+ti

Everything on amazon was OOS except this one

and Here @ Tiger

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=8674879&Sku=


----------



## SeeThruHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> pretty sure the reference models will hit 1400 easy with water and new bios.


Thats great news. I haven't been a huge GPU overclocker in the past, opting to go SLI rather than max out my GPU's. That being said the Titan and 780 clubs here have created an itch that is begging to be scratched. Hopefully the 780ti Classy will be as fun to play with as I expect. And since they are using the same PCB it shouldnt even be long before it's released.


----------



## dubldwn

Next Day Air! Shipped!!


----------



## dubldwn

This is ******* miiint!!!


----------



## BroHamBone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> Thats great news. I haven't been a huge GPU overclocker in the past, opting to go SLI rather than max out my GPU's. That being said the Titan and 780 clubs here have created an itch that is begging to be scratched. Hopefully the 780ti Classy will be as fun to play with as I expect. And since they are using the same PCB it shouldnt even be long before it's released.


Yea, the classy sounds great. I never knew they were hand picked! I have a raven rv02 case, but I may be able to drill some holes to add another exhaust fan or two or three...,if I sli that is.


----------



## Evo X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BroHamBone*
> 
> Reference Here on Amazon
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GeForce-Dual-Link-Graphics-03G-P4-2881-KR/dp/B00GDIIIPW/ref=sr_1_12?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1383846238&sr=1-12&keywords=gtx+780+ti
> 
> Everything on amazon was OOS except this one


I just spoke with a representative from Amazon, and he confirmed that this will come with the three free games.


----------



## brandon6199

If I'm going to purchase two of these and watercool them in an SLI setup, wouldn't it be better to purchase the reference models since I'm going to be using water blocks instead of an air cooling solution? I don't see the need to pay extra for a SuperClocked/FTW/Classified if I'm not going to be utilizing the air cooling solution at all.

Also, I know this has probably been discussed before, but what are our options for GTX 780 Ti waterblocks?


----------



## szeged

jacob confirmed, about a month till the 780ti classified drops, the waiting is going to kill me.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> jacob confirmed, about a month till the 780ti classified drops, the waiting is going to kill me.


So you are waiting? And where is jacob's confirmation? Well, I will have to wait until next wedsnday to get the card even if I order now. Not too happy with it.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> So you are waiting? And where is jacob's confirmation? Well, I will have to wait until next wedsnday to get the card even if I order now. Not too happy with it.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1440586/evga-announced-gtx-780-ti-classified

im grabbing a reference one today, will sell it after i get the classified one in my hands


----------



## SeeThruHead

I wonder if I'll still be able to get the shield discount. The promotion ends on the 27th I believe (3 days before my birthday :S) but if the 780ti Classy isn't out by then I guess getting a shield is going to have to wait until they do another promotion or drop the price.


----------



## Evo X

Just placed my order on Amazon!

Got overnight shipping. Guaranteed delivery by tomorrow afternoon. I'll post the GPU-Z validation as soon as the card's in my machine.

Time to update the sig.


----------



## SeeThruHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> So you are waiting? And where is jacob's confirmation? Well, I will have to wait until next wedsnday to get the card even if I order now. Not too happy with it.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1440586/evga-announced-gtx-780-ti-classified/0_100#post_21143935


----------



## Fniz92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1440586/evga-announced-gtx-780-ti-classified
> 
> im grabbing a reference one today, will sell it after i get the classified one in my hands


I'm thinking of doing this, but I doubt it's gonna overclock much higher than my 780 Ti SC once voltage tweaked.
Time will tell.


----------



## mikami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evo X*
> 
> I just spoke with a representative from Amazon, and he confirmed that this will come with the three free games.


Thank you! that was the only thing holding me back from amazon. Went one day shipping since I had prime. Can't wait!


----------



## Testier

How far can I push the card on stock cooler without any risk of blowing up? Up until 1.25v safe?


----------



## dubldwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> If I'm going to purchase two of these and watercool them in an SLI setup, wouldn't it be better to purchase the reference models since I'm going to be using water blocks instead of an air cooling solution? I don't see the need to pay extra for a SuperClocked/FTW/Classified if I'm not going to be utilizing the air cooling solution at all.
> 
> Also, I know this has probably been discussed before, but what are our options for GTX 780 Ti waterblocks?


The FTW will give you dual bios which you may appreciate. But that card is made almost redundant by the Classy which will give you a non-reference PCB and the dual bios. Also, the current 780 Classy wb will fit the Classy Ti.


----------



## h2spartan

So I heard titan/780 waterblocks wont work with the TI. Is this true?

Also how long from now do you guys expect to see non reference models? I might wait for those.


----------



## Furlans

Will fit the ''ACX COOLER for GTX Titan'' in the 780 Ti? I hope and i think yes !
Does anyone know if EVGA EU store can really ship in one days?


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubldwn*
> 
> The FTW will give you dual bios which you may appreciate. But that card is made almost redundant by the Classy which will give you a non-reference PCB and the dual bios. Also, the current 780 Classy wb will fit the Classy Ti.


I was under the impression that the PCB's on a reference GTX 780 Ti and non-reference GTX 780 Ti were identical, and that they were only different on the GTX 780.

Also, I'm not going to be able to wait for the Classy Ti, nor will I be willing to be paying the premium. $700 is already stretching my budget.

I'm just wondering if I will be able to still get decent overclocks on a reference GTX 780 Ti with a custom WC loop. That's all I care about. Overclocking this thing to the moon under water.


----------



## Evo X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikami*
> 
> Thank you! that was the only thing holding me back from amazon. Went one day shipping since I had prime. Can't wait!


No problem. I made sure to have the customer service guy email me a transcript of our chat in the rare case of an issue. Amazon has really good support though, so I'm not too worried.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> So I heard titan/780 waterblocks wont work with the TI. Is this true?
> 
> Also how long from now do you guys expect to see non reference models? I might wait for those.


Current estimates are a month out.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> okay i went ahead and got a 780ti reference and i will be sending you my Bios tomorrow skyn3t!
> weird tigegr direct states EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti 03G-P4-2881-KR Video Card 3GB GDDR5, PCI-Express 3.0 (x16), Overclocked
> Model#: 03G-P4-2881-KR but that's just the non super clocked....


Sounds good

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> Skynet is going to have a lot of BIOSes tomorrow in his inbox


I just need two or tree but looks like I will have a ton of bios anyways lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> Oh by the by sky, can you update OP
> 
> I have EVGA superclocked on stock cooling.
> 
> (i know im posting lots in this thread, im bored in a lecture at the moment. And i want to be #2 on the google doc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Only with gpu-z validate. Spread sheet will be auto adding like 780 thread it will be live tonight. None of us got the GPU yet this is why I turned it off.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> And the 780ti wil be no match for the 880, i would hope that a newer product would be better..


Off topic
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Well gentlemen - today it's officially being sold. With blessings from Straryoshi our GPU editor I've made this club *[Official]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your in good hands with skyn3t as your thread starter.
> 
> Unlike other threads across OCN a club thread is a little different. I'll keep subbed as I do all clubs and do my best to keep others from trolling it and stirring trouble. I like to keep all clubs a 'safe haven' if you will for owners and true potential owners to discuss their cards.
> 
> ENJOY


Thank you I will keeping try my best for all of us . Now we are once more official .

I will update the OP page when I get home.

Like I mentioned last night. I had a injury in my left knee so I'm at the MRI now.

Sent from my GS3 using my finger's.


----------



## Alatar

Man the 1 month wait is going to be terrible...

:[


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Man the 1 month wait is going to be terrible...
> 
> :[


grab a reference one today, bench it, sell it in 4 weeks









thats what im doing lol

i also need to find a working evbot asap.

evbots do not play well with bourbon btw.


----------



## dubldwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> I was under the impression that the PCB's on a reference GTX 780 Ti and non-reference GTX 780 Ti were identical, and that they were only different on the GTX 780.
> 
> Also, I'm not going to be able to wait for the Classy Ti, nor will I be willing to be paying the premium. $700 is already stretching my budget.
> 
> I'm just wondering if I will be able to still get decent overclocks on a reference GTX 780 Ti with a custom WC loop. That's all I care about. Overclocking this thing to the moon under water.


The Classy has a beefier pcb.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1440586/evga-announced-gtx-780-ti-classified

Yea, here it is smile.gif PCB is identical to 780 Classified though (good for those on watercooling)
-EVGA Jacob


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> grab a reference one today, bench it, sell it in 4 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats what im doing lol
> 
> i also need to find a working evbot asap.
> 
> evbots do not play well with bourbon btw.


But the bourbon does play with sky.


----------



## SeeThruHead

The classy version of this, and its EK waterblock going into my rig. Also has me itching to change to all ek blocks (monarch and supremacy) as well as clear tubing and coloured liquid. Already another 750 in my FrozenCPU cart...And my rig wasn't even finished yet!


----------



## Difunto

Finally up in newegg! but i already got mine from tiger
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=GTX+780+Ti&N=-1&isNodeId=1


----------



## ssgwright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> 
> 
> Jelly?


i got one too, I am jelous that yours say shipped... took EVGA three hours to call to "verfiy" the order... she be shipped soon.


----------



## joelchoy

ordered mine!!







gonna take at least 3 weeks to get here, singapore


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> i got one too, I am jelous that yours say shipped... took EVGA three hours to call to "verfiy" the order... she be shipped soon.


Hopefully yours is dispatched soon, we need to see how far these babies will go.
Also I now know where you live, I'm going to send lots of free samples to your house.

Not really, that would take effort. And It's a military base.


----------



## skyn3t

Waiting is sucks


----------



## Dart06

Serious question:

I just got two 280x cards in the mail today and was playing around with them and while the performance is great, the drivers and software of the card is already driving me crazy. I purchased them from Newegg so my question is, can I still return them? They have an Iron Egg guarantee but I don't really know exactly how that works and you guys might have dealt with it before.

I think I might just return them and go for a single 780ti. That's why I'm asking.


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubldwn*
> 
> The Classy has a beefier pcb.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1440586/evga-announced-gtx-780-ti-classified
> 
> Yea, here it is smile.gif PCB is identical to 780 Classified though (good for those on watercooling)
> -EVGA Jacob


Beefier PCB meaning that it would be able to handle higher voltages, resulting in higher clocks?

Am I able to load a custom BIOS and adjust voltages manually on a reference EVGA GTX 780 Ti?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487002

Also, are there any waterblocks that will work on a reference GTX 780 Ti like the one above?


----------



## h2spartan

Can someone explain to me why the 780/titan waterblocks aren't compatible with the Ti?


----------



## Fniz92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Waiting is sucks


Get well soon dude!


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Can someone explain to me why the 780/titan waterblocks aren't compatible with the Ti?


According to this they are


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Can someone explain to me why the 780/titan waterblocks aren't compatible with the Ti?


nvm

I see knucklehead's post in 780 Ti review thread about it...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1440518/various-geforce-gtx-780ti-reviews/370


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Can someone explain to me why the 780/titan waterblocks aren't compatible with the Ti?


This has not been confirmed yet. I did asked Evga_Jacob. We just need to wait now like I'm doing not so good but this is what I got for now.


----------



## dubldwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Beefier PCB meaning that it would be able to handle higher voltages, resulting in higher clocks?
> 
> Am I able to load a custom BIOS and adjust voltages manually on a reference EVGA GTX 780 Ti?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487002
> 
> Also, are there any waterblocks that will work on a reference GTX 780 Ti like the one above?


Classified can handle higher voltages and generally clock higher. They will be at the top of the charts when available.

You can put a custom bios on reference but make sure you back up the stock one. nVidia allows modest voltage adjustment. If you want more there are custom bios' here.

I don't think wb from the 780 will work unless you have a Classified (availible in about amonth) - the PCB's are the same on the 780 classy and the 780ti classy.


----------



## SeeThruHead

The Classified 780 waterblock will fit on the Classy 780ti. I would expect that the non full length 780/titan blocks will fit in the 780ti. Those include the hydro copper, the EK titan block, but not blocks like the EK titan SE that extend towards the end of the card where the capacitor layout has been changed for the 780ti. I would wait for confirmation from the EK just to be sure.


----------



## joelchoy

there are 2 additional ICs on the 780ti which would not come into contact with the waterblock. So using a 0.4mm thermal pad should allow the ICs to have contact with the block


----------



## skyn3t

My conclusion

http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/430#post_21143356


----------



## Dart06

Well now I wait. I gave AMD a fair shot (well, a day or so of it) and I think I'll just back to single cards from now on...


----------



## caenlen

How does my 780 at 1200 core when boosted fare against a stock 780 ti? does the stock ti still beat my OC in most games/benches?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> How does my 780 at 1200 core when boosted fare against a stock 780 ti? does the stock ti still beat my OC in most games/benches?


By 228mhz to 241mhz more. This is what the review said.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> How does my 780 at 1200 core when boosted fare against a stock 780 ti? does the stock ti still beat my OC in most games/benches?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> By 228mhz to 241mhz more. This is what the review said.


No i just mean FPS wise dude, lol I am not a hardcore techie like you guys


----------



## vlps5122

well my 780 is at 1200 as well with 10,000 firestrike and stock 780 ti looks like its above 10,000 slightly. i'd say slightly lower or equal at that. overclocked ti vs overclocked regular should be 15% performance imo.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> grab a reference one today, bench it, sell it in 4 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats what im doing lol
> 
> i also need to find a working evbot asap.
> 
> evbots do not play well with bourbon btw.


I could of told you that, my dog eats EVERYTHING.

(my dog's name is bourbon)


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> well my 780 is at 1200 as well with 10,000 firestrike and stock 780 ti looks like its above 10,000 slightly. i'd say slightly lower or equal at that. overclocked ti vs overclocked regular should be 15% performance imo.


this would make sense because you would have to overclock the 780s a little over 100mhz on the core to match a Titan, so a little over 200mhz would come close to stock 780 ti


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> How does my 780 at 1200 core when boosted fare against a stock 780 ti? does the stock ti still beat my OC in most games/benches?


From what I have seen and the 3DMark scores and some reviews which had OC'ed results(1250-1280Mhz) a [email protected] can match a [email protected]








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> By 228mhz to 241mhz more. This is what the review said.


What Sky said.









On a side note: Damn those review reference samples clock like no tomorrow! 1250-1293Mhz for most! Dang....


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Do we have an ETA on any 1440p g-sync monitors?
Pair this with one of those and you're in for a good time.


----------



## duppex

How does the 780ti match up to a gtx 780 classified?

I just got the classy and I am not sure if I should sell it for one if these new cards.

Is it a case of a few fps between the both?

Thanks


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duppex*
> 
> How does the 780ti match up to a gtx 780 classified?
> 
> I just got the classy and I am not sure if I should sell it for one if these new cards.
> 
> Is it a case of a few fps between the both?
> 
> Thanks


If you've got a classy just wait for the 780Ti classy....


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> Do we have an ETA on any 1440p g-sync monitors?
> Pair this with one of those and you're in for a good time.


end of next year. Asus has what would be considered exclusive access until Q3-414..

Speaking of which, I really hope Nvidia has G-sync setup tonight @ TigerDirect's CES event.


----------



## SeeThruHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> end of next year. Asus has what would be considered exclusive access until Q3-414..
> 
> Speaking of which, I really hope Nvidia has G-sync setup tonight @ TigerDirect's CES event.


It's a little off topic but I believe that that is merely unsubstantiated rumour.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scribby from Overlord*
> That site is wrong. Nvidia asked me to build a G-Sync monitor to try and compete with ASUS. I told them I would get crushed since ASUS pushes 8000 units a month (and we simply could not compete on cost). There is no exclusivity deal in place. The author is confusing the fact Nvidia decided to work G-Sync into the most popular (well, highest selling) gaming display on the planet to maximize Nvidia's returns with an exclusive deal. What Nvidia is doing is very smart as we can all agree. You bring the tech to the largest market possible then slowly saturate other areas.
> 
> Just because Nvidia chose one monitor to rework does not automatically mean this is an exclusive arrangement.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duppex*
> 
> How does the 780ti match up to a gtx 780 classified?
> 
> I just got the classy and I am not sure if I should sell it for one if these new cards.
> 
> Is it a case of a few fps between the both?
> 
> Thanks


Well all 780's are about equal clocks wise. I mean its doesnt matter much at @1280/1750 if its a classy/Light/Ref. I would say a [email protected]/1750 should be about 10% faster than a stock 780Ti.

From the reviews/benchmarks I read, it takes about a [email protected]/1750 to match a stock 780Ti.

Someone can correct me if I got this wrong.









Also its not a rule of thumb. Some games and synthetic benchmarks behave differently.


----------



## skupples

780Ti vs 290X review


----------



## Fniz92

So pretty much the same performance as 290X but with much better overclocking headroom.
Can't wait to see how aftermarket cards compare.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Well all 780's are about equal clocks wise. I mean its doesnt matter much at @1280/1750 if its a classy/Light/Ref. I would say a [email protected]/1750 should be about 10% faster than a stock 780Ti.
> 
> From the reviews/benchmarks I read, it takes about a [email protected]/1750 to match a stock 780Ti.
> 
> Someone can correct me if I got this wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also its not a rule of thumb. Some games and synthetic benchmarks behave differently.


looking at benchmarks i would say my gtx 780 at 1189/1750 is about equal to a stock 780 ti.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 780Ti vs 290X review


here is a nother review from TTL


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> looking at benchmarks i would say my gtx 780 at 1189/1750 is about equal to a stock 780 ti.


upon further inspection, gtx 780 at 1189/1750 does appear a little stronger. To give a rundown of what I could find/based on my numbers:

gtx 780 @ 1200/1750 my scores:

unigine heaven 4.0 1920x1080p maxed: 64 fps
3d mark firestrike: 10,000

gtx 780 ti stock:

unigine heaven 4.0 1920x1080p maxed: 57 fps
3d mark firestrike: 9,650

so probably gtx 780 @ 1100-1150/1750 = gtx 780 ti


----------



## ssgwright

ok I don't trust evga... it still says pending verification. Ordered another at newegg just in case. I'll cancel whichever doesn't ship first


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> upon further inspection, gtx 780 at 1189/1750 does appear a little stronger. To give a rundown of what I could find/based on my numbers:
> 
> gtx 780 @ 1200/1750 my scores:
> 
> unigine heaven 4.0 1920x1080p maxed: 64 fps
> 3d mark firestrike: 10,000
> 
> gtx 780 ti stock:
> 
> unigine heaven 4.0 1920x1080p maxed: 57 fps
> 3d mark firestrike: 9,650
> 
> so probably gtx 780 @ 1100-1150/1750 = gtx 780 ti


That's about correct. I also saw a review that had BF3 with that a Zotac AMP V2 [email protected]/1550 was getting min: 48fps avg/54fps and 780Ti was getting min:46/avg:53 at stock.

So I'm incline to say that the +200-224Mhz clocks need to match a 780Ti holds up.

This is *ME* waiting for custom 780Ti and 290/X...


----------



## Groove2013




----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Your new GPU is now loading. Please wait.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> upon further inspection, gtx 780 at 1189/1750 does appear a little stronger. To give a rundown of what I could find/based on my numbers:
> 
> gtx 780 @ 1200/1750 my scores:
> 
> unigine heaven 4.0 1920x1080p maxed: 64 fps
> 3d mark firestrike: 10,000
> 
> gtx 780 ti stock:
> 
> unigine heaven 4.0 1920x1080p maxed: 57 fps
> 3d mark firestrike: 9,650
> 
> so probably gtx 780 @ 1100-1150/1750 = gtx 780 ti


how come my firestrike score on my 780 at same speeds is 1100 points higher than yours? just ran this bench btw. my 780 is 1200 when boosted and 1600 mem.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1577101?


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> how come my firestrike score on my 780 at same speeds is 1100 points higher than yours? just ran this bench btw. my 780 is 1200 when boosted and 1600 mem.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1577101?


Different CPU, different settings, different running processes, different OS? Lots of reasons/variables.









Both of you please spend a few minutes filling your PC Specs by going to the Rig Builder below.

I will help you/us a lot.









http://www.overclock.net/lists/component/manage/type/RIG


----------



## skupples

soo... Is this new power management software or hardware based? It seems like a gimmick...

lol, oc3d calls it "titan raper"


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> soo... Is this new power management software or hardware based? It seems like a gimmick...
> 
> lol, oc3d calls it "titan raper"


It is not a gimmick but it is not all that

It just gives better power delivery so you get more stable OC


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> It is not a gimmick but it is not all that
> 
> It just gives better power delivery so you get more stable OC


meh.


----------



## bond32

Well fellas, just returned my two 770 lightnings. Strongly considering the 780 ti. My turn off right now is really just price, considering the r9 290x instead. Not going to beat a dead horse, all us nerds are aware of the crazy prices lately but basically coming down to is the extra $150 worth it, purely on performance (gaming) standpoint?

-Will be water cooling
-Will be overclocking
-Will be benching, not breaking records however.
-Gaming at 1440p, 120 hz


----------



## skupples

woah, TTL is pushing damn near 2k mem on stock cooler, stock everything with ease...









I'll definitely not be buying into 20NM until the refresher if nvidia keeps this type of "trickery" up.


----------



## zealord

so guys what is the general consensus about this card? Is it a must buy or do you guys feel the price is at an uncomfortable price point?


----------



## Dart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> ok I don't trust evga... it still says pending verification. Ordered another at newegg just in case. I'll cancel whichever doesn't ship first


Mine just shipped. Should be here tomorrow.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I think I'd grab one if I could step up from an EVGA card, but not if I didn't have one to begin with...only if you need the absolute best.
Personally I'd wait for a Classified version for ultimate performance (or Lightning 290x







), or just go with an AMD Radeon R9 290 and a water block or aftermarket cooler (or wait a bit for non ref) if you want value.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Different CPU, different settings, different running processes, different OS? Lots of reasons/variables.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of you please spend a few minutes filling your PC Specs by going to the Rig Builder below.
> 
> I will help you/us a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/component/manage/type/RIG


Done and Done rawr


----------



## Evo X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> so guys what is the general consensus about this card? Is it a must buy or do you guys feel the price is at an uncomfortable price point?


After seeing the overclocking results, I am completely happy shelling out $700 for this thing. It is without a doubt the fastest single gaming GPU delivering incredible performance, while also maintaining good noise/temp levels. That along with Nvidia exclusive tech make it worth it for me.

Obviously, value depends on what your current setup/financial situation are. If you can hold out or are happy with what you have, obviously things are gonna get better in the future. Custom coolers, possibly more vram, and lower price point, etc.

But for those who can't wait, it's a stellar card for sure. It is definitely like a worthy step up from my 570 SLI setup.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evo X*
> 
> After seeing the overclocking results, I am completely happy shelling out $700 for this thing. It is without a doubt the fastest single gaming GPU delivering incredible performance, while also maintaining good noise/temp levels. That along with Nvidia exclusive tech make it worth it for me.
> 
> Obviously, value depends on what your current setup/financial situation are. If you can hold out or are happy with what you have, obviously things are gonna get better in the future. Custom coolers, possibly more vram, and lower price point, etc.
> 
> But for those who can't wait, it's a stellar card for sure. It is definitely like a worthy step up from my 570 SLI setup.


absolutely. Let us know how well your 780 Ti performs in comparison to 570 SLI









for myself I don't know if this beast is worth it for 1080p 120HZ. It is probably too strong


----------



## wstanci3

This question has been asked so many times, so I apologize in advance, but can I buy a 780Ti vanilla and step up to 780Ti Classy in the future?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> absolutely. Let us know how well your 780 Ti performs in comparison to 570 SLI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for myself I don't know if this beast is worth it for 1080p 120HZ. It is probably too strong


Seems ideal for Lightboost and 120hz...








I wish AMD had that feature. :/


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Seems ideal for Lightboost and 120hz...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish AMD had that feature. :/


too bad I only have the freaking xl2410t I bought back a few years ago which is one of those monitors that does lack the option for going lightboost


----------



## Evo X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> absolutely. Let us know how well your 780 Ti performs in comparison to 570 SLI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for myself I don't know if this beast is worth it for 1080p 120HZ. It is probably too strong


Sure, no problem. I actually ran a few benchmarks on my current setup in anticipation. Heaven 4.0, Valley 1.0, 3D Mark Firestrike Default and Extreme, and finally Metro Last Light.

I'll run the same tests with this card tomorrow, and post comparisons.

I actually think this card is perfect for 1080p 120hz. That's what I'm running at the moment. 3GB of VRAM is more than enough for that res, and I'll be able to max everything out and play smoothly either in 3D or with a good bit of downsampling/AA.


----------



## Dart06

I hope this is great for 120hz so I can put the monitor to better use. I love lightboost.

I realized today after receiving my gigabyte 280x cards why I appreciate Nvidia products. I feel like Nvidia Control Panel is a lot more fluid and is more "complete" so to speak. Catalyst was driving me insane today. Couple that with all of the artifacts I was getting playing BF4 and other games with the CFX 280x cards today (and I tried a bunch of different drivers out) and I was just beyond frustrated.

I also appreciate blowing cooling for cards now (reference I suppose) over non-ref cooled cards. Seems like my whole system stays a lot cooler with a blower type of cooling.

I do have criticisms from both camps, but as a gamer that just wants to be able to play and enjoy those games, Nvidia products just seem to work better for me.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah, I think it'll do the trick nicely, even at stock probably.
I can't think of running a stock gpu though, couldn't live with it lol xD


----------



## ssgwright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Seems ideal for Lightboost and 120hz...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish AMD had that feature. :/


there's a utility out to use lightboost with AMD cards.

http://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-Strobelight-LightBoost-Utility-for-AMD-ATI-and-NVIDIA


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yeah, I think it'll do the trick nicely, even at stock probably.
> I can't think of running a stock gpu though, couldn't live with it lol xD


yeah especially with Nvidia. They do not force their cards to a maximum clock at stock already like the competition. They actually do have quite a huge OC headroom which should be used in order to gain the full performance you paid for. The 780 Ti stock is a beast, but I have read reviews where they could OC the reference 780 Ti already to gain a huge 30% increase in performance already. Imagine what max OC custom pcb 780 Ti can do


----------



## BroHamBone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> This question has been asked so many times, so I apologize in advance, but can I buy a 780Ti vanilla and step up to 780Ti Classy in the future?


Nope.

Here : http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=2054255&mpage=2 POSTS #40 and #42


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BroHamBone*
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Here : http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=2054255&mpage=2 POSTS #40 and #42


+1
Thanks for the input. It's a shame and the mention that they will be in limited stock scares me a little. The price premium that is... Oh well


----------



## Zaxbys

Will a Corsair AX 860 work for a pair of these in SLI?


----------



## leyzar

Will a Seasonic m12 700W be ok for a single gtx 780 ti ? oc and all, rig in my sig, i run the CPU with a mild OC aswell 1.2v @ 4.2 ghz


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaxbys*
> 
> Will a Corsair AX 860 work for a pair of these in SLI?


Well with a moderate OC 4.4-4.5Ghz on the CPU and the [email protected] 1150-1200Mhz you should be fine since its a quality PSU. Might be able to crank the gpus to 1250-1300Mhz too and still have some room left.

But it would be cutting it close with the above scenario and [email protected], especially if you flash Sky's modded bios.

Best you can do is 600watts on the GPU's(300wx2) and 200watts for the CPU/ram/mobo/cooler/fans/HDDs etc and leave 50-60watts for breathing. But I'm sure the AX860 is not a 860w unit but a bigger one disquised as a 860w.









But as I said its a quality PSU but its just a PSU after all. Running it at 90% is ok but not ideal. Well thats what I think.









*Edit:* lol I was sure I remember reading it. That thing can take up to 1000w. You should be fine even with 350watts each GPU. Quality stuff!


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leyzar*
> 
> Will a Seasonic m12 700W be ok for a single gtx 780 ti ? oc and all, rig in my sig, i run the CPU with a mild OC aswell 1.2v @ 4.2 ghz


Absolutely. I'm running a Seasonic X-650 and it doesn't break a sweat over my OC'd 780. I have yet to see a fan spinning, so it has plenty of juice. 780 Ti is not much more power hungry.. in fact it has the same TDP as 780.


----------



## mcg75

So much for me stepping up to the 780ti.

I had to rma my first classy with the seller for fan noise. They were good enough to ship me the replacement ups ground which takes a week as it's almost across the entire country.

Had my first classy registered in 14 days. I forgot to register the replacement card until day #15 and killed my step up.

Emailed Jacob to see if he can help. Totally my fault though.


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dart06*
> 
> Well now I wait. I gave AMD a fair shot (well, a day or so of it) and I think I'll just back to single cards from now on...


Wow $30bucks next day shipping. That really makes me feel good when my TIs only cost me $3.99 total for next day shipping via Amazon Prime.


----------



## dubldwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Wow $30bucks next day shipping. That really makes me feel good when my TIs only cost me $3.99 total for next day shipping via Amazon Prime.


Yeah I paid Tiger $22. But otherwise not being able to game over the long weekend?? Yeah I'll pay.


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> So much for me stepping up to the 780ti.
> 
> I had to rma my first classy with the seller for fan noise. They were good enough to ship me the replacement ups ground which takes a week as it's almost across the entire country.
> 
> Had my first classy registered in 14 days. I forgot to register the replacement card until day #15 and killed my step up.
> 
> Emailed Jacob to see if he can help. Totally my fault though.


If you buy the extended warranty, then you will still be eligible for step up even though you missed the 14 day cut off. Not an ideal situation, but it is an option. Your extended warranty will transfer over to the new card also...

Hope that helps.


----------



## pterois

Ordered The MSI one, probably going to have it by Monday. Some great overclocking is needed to unleash its power. 1274 MHz on stock cooler can be achieved with software. Is it better to do a bios overclock? Will it push even further? Had my Titan @ 1136 through bios and it wouldn't go much after that using Precision X. Maybe 1175 MHz, over 1200 it would crash.


----------



## t41nt3d

Looks like I'm soon to be apart of the club now.

Selling my GTX Titan on Monday, just preordered EVGA 780TI Superclocked.

Aussie here, PCCG Have got them up on their site now, $850-$799 AUD - minus shipping.


----------



## Fniz92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Wow $30bucks next day shipping. That really makes me feel good when my TIs only cost me $3.99 total for next day shipping via Amazon Prime.


Paid 40 $ for shipping on the same day, turns out that they had delivered their shipment just minutes before I placed my order -.-
Atleast I'll have the card before the weekend.


----------



## vlps5122

Was #66 in line to step up from my gtx 780 and i am now #59, it is going by fast, hope to get to 0 in a week.


----------



## DimmyK

Were any non-reference cards available today? Was anybody able to actually buy one? Waiting for aftermarket, as soon as direct CU or ACX are available, planning on grabbing one... I read Classy will be available on Dec 6, but its a month from now







I want something nao!


----------



## HighTemplar

One down... 2 more to go!


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> Were any non-reference cards available today? Was anybody able to actually buy one? Waiting for aftermarket, as soon as direct CU or ACX are available, planning on grabbing one... I read Classy will be available on Dec 6, but its a month from now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want something nao!


I almost got the Gigabyte Windforce for $699, but I don't want to wait months to be able to watercool it. I got the EVGA Reference.


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> I almost got the Gigabyte Windforce for $699, but I don't want to wait months to be able to watercool it. I got the EVGA Reference.


Where did you see it, on Amazon? I've seen it too, I think they've got the picture wrong, model number points to reference gigabyte 780 ti, not windforce


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> Where did you see it, on Amazon? I've seen it too, I think they've got the picture wrong, model number points to reference gigabyte 780 ti, not windforce


Yeah it was amazon. I'm glad I didn't order it then. I'll double check.


----------



## the_real_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> Finally up in newegg! but i already got mine from tiger
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=GTX+780+Ti&N=-1&isNodeId=1


same happened to me but the new egg was 45 dollars cheaper , so I just used my newegg premium account , and when the tiger arrives I'll refuse it and get my money reimbursed


----------



## Testier

I guess I have to wait for my card until nov 13th.


----------



## Dart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Wow $30bucks next day shipping. That really makes me feel good when my TIs only cost me $3.99 total for next day shipping via Amazon Prime.


Amazon was out when I ordered or I would have done the same.









Still will be here tomorrow. Yay.


----------



## Testier

I hate all of you who is getting it tomorrow.


----------



## Anth0789

I think this will be my next card eventually.


----------



## the_real_7

Im just hopping this card doesn't have the overclocking barrier my titan had at 1176mhz , when my 780 both kicked 1250 with skynets bios easy and cool


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_real_7*
> 
> Im just hopping this card doesn't have the overclocking barrier my titan had at 1176mhz , when my 780 both kicked 1250 with skynets bios easy and cool


Yeah I still have 18 hours to decide if I want to continue receiving the card Saturday or to order another 780 Classified and save $150 AND increase my performance over the TI by 70-80%. It's a tough choice, because I want the best performing single GPU out there, but common sense tells me to pick up another 780..


----------



## the_real_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Yeah I still have 18 hours to decide if I want to continue receiving the card Saturday or to order another 780 Classified and save $150 AND increase my performance over the TI by 70-80%. It's a tough choice, because I want the best performing single GPU out there, but common sense tells me to pick up another 780..


Well I tell you the truth I'm on sli'ed 780 gtx now and performance is simply amazing , easily Im getting a clean extra 30 - 40 percent of power in games , but my inner nerd " which by the way is not a very good accountant" is saying ride the fastest single card water-cooled and twist ever ounce of power out of it and smile lol . . . but really sli 780's tweaked are amazing


----------



## chevZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evo X*
> 
> Well, Amazon customer service couldn't help me out. Told me that the 780 Ti is not eligible for the 3 free games on their website yet.
> 
> By the time they update the page, I'm sure they're all gonna be sold out. That sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna go to sleep and hope I can get my hands on one tomorrow.


From my experience ( a week ago ) I went through 3 departments and 2 online chat sessions to finally get an answer from the worlds most hopeless customer support (Amazon) and they concluded that game code offers with GPU's are NOT available for Australian customers, but and probably more relevant to this - that they had none of the codes available but had no intention of removing the advertisement for it.. Sigh. Wouldn't hold your breath on this one either.

Has anyone tested one of these babies on Surround yet?? Really really curious to see if that 3GB VRAM is enough or not with that much juice behind it.


----------



## Uraniumz

Well, I just pulled the trigger on 2x EVGA 780 TI's from newegg with 2 day free shipping. I currently have 2 reference 780's, so I will post my own performance numbers compared.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_real_7*
> 
> Im just hopping this card doesn't have the overclocking barrier my titan had at 1176mhz , when my 780 both kicked 1250 with skynets bios easy and cool


Well, almost all reviews show them at 1250-1293Mhz so I dont believe that "barrier" is an issue anymore...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_real_7*
> 
> Im just hopping this card doesn't have the overclocking barrier my titan had at 1176mhz , when my 780 both kicked 1250 with skynets bios easy and cool


My Titans were dogs at [email protected],212v but with the volt mod got to 1400mhz!
With the Ti you´ll have a modded bios (Courtesy of my Brother Skyn3t) and my good Friend Zawarudo will update his tool to be used with the Ti, so nothing to worry about!








Still waiting for the importer to tell me 780Ti prices, do you believe that in my country still regular 780 are being sold for 800$? chezzz....
what these people do for a $...









Cheers

Ed


----------



## the_real_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> My Titans were dogs at [email protected],212v but with the volt mod got to 1400mhz!
> With the Ti you´ll have a modded bios (Courtesy of my Brother Skyn3t) and my good Friend Zawarudo will update his tool to be used with the Ti, so nothing to worry about!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for the importer to tell me 780Ti prices, do you believe that in my country still regular 780 are being sold for 800$? chezzz....
> what these people do for a $...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


sounds like good news Ed , your brothers Skyn3t bios was a blessing to my sli'ed 780's as i was able to run em fast and cool without a problem , nothing like problems I had with the the modded bios I tried on the titan. What country are you in , I'm asking cause i have a friend in Uruguay he really gets killed with high marked up prices cause of customs tax . No matter sure when you get you going to enjoy that monster of a card


----------



## szeged

evga gtx 780ti reference non superclocked model ordered



should be here tomorrow

just grabbed the reference version, paying $20 extra for a 50mhz overclock isnt my thing


----------



## Fniz92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> just grabbed the reference version, paying $20 extra for a 50mhz overclock isnt my thing


I called and asked a EVGA rep for this and they told me their better chips go in the SC models. I wonder how much a difference it is though.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fniz92*
> 
> I called and asked a EVGA rep for this and they told me their better chips go in the SC models. I wonder how much a difference it is though.


well they're not gunna just flat out say they are charging you $20 for a 50 mhz clock. I doubt they told you the truth though. Just from a manufacturing standpoint they probably save a lot of money just having a standardized production process and then they go in and do the little 50 mhz tweaks and slap the SC on the box.


----------



## Fniz92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> well they're not gunna just flat out say they are charging you $20 for a 50 mhz clock. I doubt they told you the truth though. Just from a manufacturing standpoint they probably save a lot of money just having a standardized production process and then they go in and do the little 50 mhz tweaks and slap the SC on the box.


It's 105 MHz on the core, but I guess yeah, hopefully I'll have a higher chance for a better chip or not.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fniz92*
> 
> I called and asked a EVGA rep for this and they told me their better chips go in the SC models. I wonder how much a difference it is though.


yeah theyll say its a better chip in there, but in reality, its the same 780ti chip with a slight overclock







ill take my chances lol.


----------



## Fniz92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yeah theyll say its a better chip in there, but in reality, its the same 780ti chip with a slight overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill take my chances lol.


Ah I see, sneaky bastard tricked me









I'll post my scores tomorrow and hopefully i'll win the golden chip lottery for a 1.300MHz+ on the core


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fniz92*
> 
> Ah I see, sneaky bastard tricked me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post my scores tomorrow and hopefully i'll win the golden chip lottery for a 1.300MHz+ on the core


im not saying youre gonna get a bad one or anything, but in my experience with the "superclocked" vs reference model cards, they both end up clocking near the same at the same volts







i tested one of my superclocked titans vs a normal titan for hours, both would end up at a similar max overclock







though that reference titan was just insane and could do well over 1400mhz with 1.33v.


----------



## the_real_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fniz92*
> 
> I called and asked a EVGA rep for this and they told me their better chips go in the SC models. I wonder how much a difference it is though.


Ive pretty much always stayed away from the SC models and or gotten same performance .


----------



## szeged

oh btw, how many power phases is the 780ti using? i havent actually read any reviews lol.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> oh btw, how many power phases is the 780ti using? i havent actually read any reviews lol.


In the pic from the techpowerup review it has 6 + 2 inductors with 2 extra mosfets for the gpu & 2 for the memory.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_real_7*
> 
> sounds like good news Ed , your brothers Skyn3t bios was a blessing to my sli'ed 780's as i was able to run em fast and cool without a problem , nothing like problems I had with the the modded bios I tried on the titan. What country are you in , I'm asking cause i have a friend in Uruguay he really gets killed with high marked up prices cause of customs tax . No matter sure when you get you going to enjoy that monster of a card


Portugal, Europe! Yeah, i know how things are in southern american countries, my father lived in Brazil and i know as a fact of the matter the import taxes there are out of reality!
Even here in the old continent we have a 23% VAT on electronics ! Crazy stuff really! A 780 here still costs 800$! and with the price drop we´re starting to see 700$ 780´s...








This is street price! Right now i can get a Titan straight from the importer for 650$! The profit margins here plus the taxes are crazy simply put!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> In the pic from the techpowerup review still has 6 + 2 inductors with 2 extra mosfets for the gpu & 2 for the memory.


hmm interesting, well i hope these clock as well as regular 780s with 1.35v into them, guess ill find out tomorrow.

cant wait for the classified card to drop, man oh man thats gonna be great. i must find a new evbot before then.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> oh btw, how many power phases is the 780ti using? i havent actually read any reviews lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> In the pic from the techpowerup review it has *6 + 2 inductors with 2 extra mosfets for the gpu & 2 for the memory*.


Yap my Friend you´re right as usual!


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fniz92*
> 
> I called and asked a EVGA rep for this and they told me their better chips go in the SC models. I wonder how much a difference it is though.


Technically they can say that because it's over-clocked higher and binned to that frequency but only up to that factory over clock speed and not any further. That doesn't mean that SC has any more headroom to over clock beyond that. I've had two SC cards that were actually horrible over clockers from EVGA that didn't go much past that. It's just been my luck. Others with normal ref cards were doing much better than me in comparison. EVGA only tests those cards for the clocks they need to obtain to guarantee it can maintain advertised speed. They don't get tested to see how far each chip can actually go. So its luck of the draw.


----------



## istudy92

So...i sold my 2 7950 sapphire...for a 780ti..was it a wise choice??


----------



## the_real_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Portugal, Europe! Yeah, i know how things are in southern american countries, my father lived in Brazil and i know as a fact of the matter the import taxes there are out of reality!
> Even here in the old continent we have a 23% VAT on electronics ! Crazy stuff really! A 780 here still costs 800$! and with the price drop we´re starting to see 700$ 780´s...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is street price! Right now i can get a Titan straight from the importer for 650$! The profit margins here plus the taxes are crazy simply put!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Man that suck to hear 800 for a 780ti vs a 650 titan , nothing less than a hard fork in the road . . question have the titans gotten binned better like the 780"s, then it be a option .
Quote:


> The profit margins here plus the taxes are crazy simply put!


Do they at least give away free Vaseline with those prices , sorry to hear mate


----------



## CluckyTaco

I just bought one in NCIX ...... Can't wait















































I have a question as well... Will I be able to SLi two of these bad boys in my 850W power supply?


----------



## szeged

classified version of this card cant come fast enough, i really want to give the 780ti chip 1.5v

expect full benches on air of the 780ti reference tomorrow from me,apparently the EK block will NOT fit the card, as EKWB website has confirmed finally. So unless i can borrow the cnc mill from work, ill be benching on air until they release a block for this.

so what do you guys want to see from this card tomorrow? so far i have the following planned

unigine valley
unigine heaven
3dmark firestrike
3dmark firestrike extreme
3dmark11 performance preset
and some random game benches

anything else, or anything specifically such as benches at 100% fan speed, standard fan speed, stock volts, +37mv etc etc, please let me know and ill do my best to get everything done and posted soon!


----------



## skupples

Got up close and personal with 780ti tonight @ this rather fail amd sponsored event. Will post when I get home. Also got to physically mess with a riv:be.


----------



## Renairy

Count me in ! *EVGA 780 Ti*





BTW: the form in the OP is not working. So cannot submit a form.


----------



## Koniakki

/Must NOT order a 650euros GTX 780Ti. DON'T! I... must... resist!!


----------



## skupples

Props to nvidia, having the 780Ti out for show the day NDA falls... Too tired to watermark.













Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



This even was sponsored by AMD, yet they didn't have a single 290x or 290 powering ANYTHING... Everything was 280x and below, EVEN THE MASSIVE 3 monitor center piece... looked terrible Side monitors were lagging like crazy, never seen anything like it on surround.


----------



## istudy92

whats the diffrience between super clocked 780ti, and regular, and the ax cooler?

Can i overclock a regular 780TI?


----------



## chevZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Count me in ! *EVGA 780 Ti*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: the form in the OP is not working. So cannot submit a form.


Do you find Startrack to be faster versus the Aus Post option?


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chevZ*
> 
> Do you find Startrack to be faster versus the Aus Post option?


1st time i use pccasegear, i normally pick up my stock locally.
so wouldnt know. what about you ?


----------



## chevZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> 1st time i use pccasegear, i normally pick up my stock locally.
> so wouldnt know. what about you ?


Personally I always use AAE over Star Track, Star Track are difficult (although a subsidiary of AAE now) and in my experience, much slower


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> No i just mean FPS wise dude, lol I am not a hardcore techie like you guys


We will know it better when OCN members put they hands on a 780 Ti from tomorrow on. we have better data collection than any other place.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> My Titans were dogs at [email protected],212v but with the volt mod got to 1400mhz!
> With the Ti you´ll have a modded bios (Courtesy of my Brother Skyn3t) and my good Friend Zawarudo will update his tool to be used with the Ti, so nothing to worry about!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for the importer to tell me 780Ti prices, do you believe that in my country still regular 780 are being sold for 800$? chezzz....
> what these people do for a $...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


I was reading about this new power source coming from 3 location. makes me wonder if they crimped it or unleashed it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> evga gtx 780ti reference non superclocked model ordered
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should be here tomorrow
> 
> just grabbed the reference version, paying $20 extra for a 50mhz overclock isnt my thing


this is the best thing you did. better chip is the MSI LT high clock's with almost the same volt "I know better componets in the PCB" but it does have a better clock. HOF too have a better chip but they PCB power layout sucked BIG TIME. I want the same HOF chip into a reference model.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fniz92*
> 
> I called and asked a EVGA rep for this and they told me their better chips go in the SC models. I wonder how much a difference it is though.


as much they tri to tell us this, I will never believe. maybe is be








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> So...i sold my 2 7950 sapphire...for a 780ti..was it a wise choice??
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Welcome to a Green Team.

Alright time to make some rules and hope everyone work together to make it a good Thread like the 780.

Rules

Please fill you RiG info because if you have and need help we all know your hardware.
Help others if you know the answer don't think you know any better than any other person " I have learn many times from a noob". so I'm not different from you.
Let's keep this Thread clean with nice information. if you have an idea and want to contribute with the OP post it here, we can always workout something if the idea is valid.
Please use *Spoiler* when "Quote" images from a friends comment it speed up the pages you are posting and help others with slow internet. just look the small image with a read ballon below








For exemple:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> No i just mean FPS wise dude, lol I am not a hardcore techie like you guys


We will know it better when OCN members put they hands on a 780 Ti from tomorrow on. we have better data collection than any other place.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> My Titans were dogs at [email protected],212v but with the volt mod got to 1400mhz!
> With the Ti you´ll have a modded bios (Courtesy of my Brother Skyn3t) and my good Friend Zawarudo will update his tool to be used with the Ti, so nothing to worry about!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for the importer to tell me 780Ti prices, do you believe that in my country still regular 780 are being sold for 800$? chezzz....
> what these people do for a $...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


I was reading about this new power source coming from 3 location. makes me wonder if they crimped it or unleashed it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> evga gtx 780ti reference non superclocked model ordered
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should be here tomorrow
> 
> just grabbed the reference version, paying $20 extra for a 50mhz overclock isnt my thing


this is the best thing you did. better chip is the MSI LT high clock's with almost the same volt "I know better componets in the PCB" but it does have a better clock. HOF too have a better chip but they PCB power layout sucked BIG TIME. I want the same HOF chip into a reference model.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fniz92*
> 
> I called and asked a EVGA rep for this and they told me their better chips go in the SC models. I wonder how much a difference it is though.


as much they tri to tell us this, I will never believe. maybe is be








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> So...i sold my 2 7950 sapphire...for a 780ti..was it a wise choice??
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Welcome to a Green Team.

Alright time to make some rules and hope everyone work together to make it a good Thread like the 780.

Rules

Please fill you RiG info because if you have and need help we all know your hardware.
Help others if you know the answer don't think you know any better than any other person " I have learn many times from a noob". so I'm not different from you.
Let's keep this Thread clean with nice information. if you have an idea and want to contribute with the OP post it here, we can always workout something if the idea is valid.
Please use *Spoiler* when "Quote" images from a friends comment it speed up the pages you are posting and help others with slow internet. just look the small image with a read ballon below








For exemple:

Most important thing,keep yourself calm.




Most important thing,keep yourself calm.

So to speed things up in this thread I will need a team from east coast same time zone or any US time zone. To help develop this new vBios for maximum performance.
I have it done already, as you guys know from my screenshot I have got the GTX 780 Ti Bios before the launch day and have been working on it since then.

*A* Good team does

Speed up process
Good feedback with details
Make thing's happen.

Quick update about me:
Going to stay home for two weeks so no work, because my knee injury, I torn the outside ligament I may need a surgery this time. I have to use a knee brace to keep my leg straight "I cannot bend my knee for a week or two. I'm going back to the doctor on monday so I'm take a *p*ain medicine







yeah lol and antibiotics "can't drink my wine







. I could not sell my 780 in time to order a Ti the buyer has important thing's to do "take care of his family first" . I'm not going to get a Ti anytime sooner. so only if I sell one of my 780 or both.

780 Ti form now is live, please follow the rules and post a valid GPU-Z link, yes you can add yourself without asking.

best

skyn3t.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> 1st time i use pccasegear, i normally pick up my stock locally.
> so wouldnt know. what about you ?


Fast track is the bomb,always prefer them over auspost,they tend to come really early also,always before 11.00 am....


----------



## szeged

anyone know if amazon is emailing the 3 games codes or physically sending them or what?


----------



## capchaos

U will get an email 2 or 3 days after purchase usually


----------



## szeged

ah thanks, last game bundle card i bought was one of my 7970s back in 2012


----------



## blackend

what is the max cards 780ti support 3 way or 4 way sli?


----------



## szeged

4 way according to evga.


----------



## torqueroll

I ordered a pair if EK Titan waterblocks for my ti's. So glad I saw the EK News so I can cancel the order. Awesome that EK got this info out so quick.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *torqueroll*
> 
> I ordered a pair if EK Titan waterblocks for my ti's. So glad I saw the EK News so I can cancel the order. Awesome that EK got this info out so quick.


yeah im glad they confirmed it, im gonna try to dry fit the block tomorrow and see what parts wont fit, and see if the mill at work can fix it


----------



## V5-aps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yeah im glad they confirmed it, im gonna try to dry fit the block tomorrow and see what parts wont fit, and see if the mill at work can fix it


I think that it will most likely fit, but will not cool the 2 x extra mosfets on the right of the PCB, as the block will have a smaller raised bit, only covering 2 x mosfets of the old Titan/780 PCB, not all 4 of the Ti. You could maybe use some thermal pads of the right size.

Interested to hear your findings though. Good Luck


----------



## Havolice

question what do i need to do to get added to the list









and for a note to ppl that want to go SLI with this evga doesnt supply a sli bridge with the cards you have to purchase one * i wanted the evga version of battle box thing anyway* but for some it can be a hassle so be aware of it.


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Due for delivery 2:16pm GMT. Ooooooh boy, I've taken the day off for this.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> Due for delivery 2:16pm GMT. Ooooooh boy, *I've taken the day off for this*.


true overclocker =P


----------



## Evo X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Havolice*
> 
> question what do i need to do to get added to the list


You can add yourself by filling out the Google doc form in the first post along with a GPU-Z validation link.


----------



## skyn3t

any thoughts? is not fully design by me but partial modification.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> any thoughts? is not fully design by me but partial modification.


are you looking for input on functionality or aesthetics?


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> are you looking for input on functionality or aesthetics?


i think he means aesthetics

and it looks nice


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> are you looking for input on functionality or aesthetics?


aesthetics
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> i think he means aesthetics
> 
> and it looks nice


this









another one


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> aesthetics
> this


is it possible to skin the graphs from the AB application so they follow your theme of Black/Grey/Blue? Also, how would you feel about a Black/Charcoal/Green theme? (to match the 690/780/780TI/Titan reference cooler)

In any case, it looks solid. I like how the 'skynet' watermark and logo doesnt make any of the values or graph lines hard to read


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> is it possible to skin the graphs from the AB application so they follow your theme of Black/Grey/Blue? Also, how would you feel about a Black/Charcoal/Green theme? (to match the 690/780/780TI/Titan reference cooler)
> 
> In any case, it looks solid. I like how the 'skynet' watermark and logo doesn't make any of the values or graph lines hard to read


this is only water mark it's not going to show in the final product.

for the Black/Charcoal/Green theme, yes but it will be a lot more work


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> this is only water mark it's not going to show in the final product.
> 
> for the Black/Charcoal/Green theme, yes but it will be a lot more work


Ahh right right!









Yeah the theme change isn't really a pressing issue. How it looks now is still great. Nice work!


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> any thoughts? is not fully design by me but partial modification.


I prefer this one. Also I wish something could be done with the measurements on the right. I would like the Min/Max on the right and the Letters/numbers on the left a couple or few sizes larger,

I know there is an option to make them bigger but its makes them wayyy bigger than necessary. Just a couple/few sizes larger would be great.









E.g: *I left the GPU1 Power at default size


----------



## fleetfeather

Sigh, only select partners giving out the game redemption codes. Naturally, none of those partners are here in Australia...


----------



## ssgwright

ok so I was paranoid evga wasn't going to ship in time so I tried to cancel and ordered from newegg... well evga never canceled so now I have two arriving today. 1400 is too much to spend on vid cards, do I ship one back sell it here or?...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Sigh, only select partners giving out the game redemption codes. Naturally, none of those partners are here in Australia...


like this one here


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> like this one here


very nice!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> very nice!


I may be doing a couple more different header with black/green theme and slap it in the front page. I was going to play with PX but not this time. AB has the advantage of voltmod and it does look more clean look than the PX.


----------



## the_real_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> ok so I was paranoid evga wasn't going to ship in time so I tried to cancel and ordered from newegg... well evga never canceled so now I have two arriving today. 1400 is too much to spend on vid cards, do I ship one back sell it here or?...


refuse delivery on one and money will be put back in your bank , plain an simple. don't sign for it and then lose money


----------



## ssgwright

ya but I'll lose the 35 bucks i paid for shipping lol


----------



## DStealth

Sky, any news flashing Ti BIOS on Vanilla 780 ? Possible or not or any other unexpected issues...may imho loosen timings a little, so mem OC would be higher, but just my assumptions, you have any idea/info ?
I personally also need a higher PT like 3A.440w BIOS but with reference fan profile, those can be achieved by TI bios maybe, cos it uses the same cooler and fan


----------



## Havolice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evo X*
> 
> You can add yourself by filling out the Google doc form in the first post along with a GPU-Z validation link.


doing this tomorow as i need to rebuild my pc into the new case tomorow when im free

* msg whouldnt show *


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Sky, any news flashing Ti BIOS on Vanilla 780 ? Possible or not or any other unexpected issues...may imho loosen timings a little, so mem OC would be higher, but just my assumptions, you have any idea/info ?
> I personally also need a higher PT like 3A.440w BIOS but with reference fan profile, those can be achieved by TI bios maybe, cos it uses the same cooler and fan


I will post this info today or tomorrow, I know many of you are waiting for this so badly.


----------



## rogerthat1945

ZOTAC GTX 780 Ti has arrived in Japan priced over $1,000 on Amazon Japan.








A THOUSAND USD for a ZOTAC ???









ZOTAC GTX 780 Ti has arrived in Japan priced over $1,000 on Amazon Japan.








A THOUSAND USD for a ZOTAC ???









http://www.amazon.co.jp/GeForce-%E3%82%B0%E3%83%A9%E3%83%95%E3%82%A3%E3%83%83%E3%82%AF%E3%82%B9%E3%83%9C%E3%83%BC%E3%83%89-%E6%97%A5%E6%9C%AC%E6%AD%A3%E8%A6%8F%E4%BB%A3%E7%90%86%E5%BA%97%E5%93%81-ZTGTX780TI-3GD5R01-ZT-70501-10P/dp/B00GJJ323S/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1383910034&sr=8-1&keywords=gtx780ti

So NUTS, I had to repeat myself.


----------



## the_real_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> ya but I'll lose the 35 bucks i paid for shipping lol


no you wont they have to return complete transaction to you, cuase they really don't know why you didn't receive the item. Trust me I had a itchy finger to and have 1 card coming from newegg and one coming from tiger direct which charged me a extra 45.00 in taxes , that sucker is getting refused at the door


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogerthat1945*
> 
> ZOTAC GTX 780 Ti has arrived in Japan priced over $1,000 on Amazon Japan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A THOUSAND USD for a ZOTAC ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZOTAC GTX 780 Ti has arrived in Japan priced over $1,000 on Amazon Japan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A THOUSAND USD for a ZOTAC ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.jp/GeForce-%E3%82%B0%E3%83%A9%E3%83%95%E3%82%A3%E3%83%83%E3%82%AF%E3%82%B9%E3%83%9C%E3%83%BC%E3%83%89-%E6%97%A5%E6%9C%AC%E6%AD%A3%E8%A6%8F%E4%BB%A3%E7%90%86%E5%BA%97%E5%93%81-ZTGTX780TI-3GD5R01-ZT-70501-10P/dp/B00GJJ323S/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1383910034&sr=8-1&keywords=gtx780ti
> 
> So NUTS, I had to repeat myself.


That sucks for you mate


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogerthat1945*
> 
> -snip-


Off topic but your avatar is the most horrific thing I have ever witnessed.


----------



## the_real_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogerthat1945*
> 
> ZOTAC GTX 780 Ti has arrived in Japan priced over $1,000 on Amazon Japan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A THOUSAND USD for a ZOTAC ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZOTAC GTX 780 Ti has arrived in Japan priced over $1,000 on Amazon Japan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A THOUSAND USD for a ZOTAC ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.jp/GeForce-%E3%82%B0%E3%83%A9%E3%83%95%E3%82%A3%E3%83%83%E3%82%AF%E3%82%B9%E3%83%9C%E3%83%BC%E3%83%89-%E6%97%A5%E6%9C%AC%E6%AD%A3%E8%A6%8F%E4%BB%A3%E7%90%86%E5%BA%97%E5%93%81-ZTGTX780TI-3GD5R01-ZT-70501-10P/dp/B00GJJ323S/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1383910034&sr=8-1&keywords=gtx780ti
> 
> So NUTS, I had to repeat myself.


Maybe it not a Zotac and it's really a Zoltan for that price LOL


----------



## leyzar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogerthat1945*
> 
> ZOTAC GTX 780 Ti has arrived in Japan priced over $1,000 on Amazon Japan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A THOUSAND USD for a ZOTAC ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZOTAC GTX 780 Ti has arrived in Japan priced over $1,000 on Amazon Japan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A THOUSAND USD for a ZOTAC ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.jp/GeForce-%E3%82%B0%E3%83%A9%E3%83%95%E3%82%A3%E3%83%83%E3%82%AF%E3%82%B9%E3%83%9C%E3%83%BC%E3%83%89-%E6%97%A5%E6%9C%AC%E6%AD%A3%E8%A6%8F%E4%BB%A3%E7%90%86%E5%BA%97%E5%93%81-ZTGTX780TI-3GD5R01-ZT-70501-10P/dp/B00GJJ323S/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1383910034&sr=8-1&keywords=gtx780ti
> 
> So NUTS, I had to repeat myself.


Where i live in RO its between 910$ and 1000$. Not american ??? oh you need tp pay 30% extra because of shipping and taxes and BS like that... i hate it aswell


----------



## skyn3t

Green Fusion


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogerthat1945*
> 
> ZOTAC GTX 780 Ti has arrived in Japan priced over $1,000 on Amazon Japan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A THOUSAND USD for a ZOTAC ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZOTAC GTX 780 Ti has arrived in Japan priced over $1,000 on Amazon Japan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A THOUSAND USD for a ZOTAC ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.jp/GeForce-%E3%82%B0%E3%83%A9%E3%83%95%E3%82%A3%E3%83%83%E3%82%AF%E3%82%B9%E3%83%9C%E3%83%BC%E3%83%89-%E6%97%A5%E6%9C%AC%E6%AD%A3%E8%A6%8F%E4%BB%A3%E7%90%86%E5%BA%97%E5%93%81-ZTGTX780TI-3GD5R01-ZT-70501-10P/dp/B00GJJ323S/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1383910034&sr=8-1&keywords=gtx780ti
> 
> So NUTS, I had to repeat myself.


*Cheap Cheap*


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

I dare one of you to use an AMD skin on afterburner when you post your OC results.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> I dare one of you to use an AMD skin on afterburner when you post your OC results.


I will ban him from the owner's list, slap him in the head, stick his eyes with a toothpick and smash they fingers with the keyboard.









anyone ?


----------



## Dart06

Only a few more hours and it'll be here for me.


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dart06*
> 
> Only a few more hours and it'll be here for me.


Benchies please?


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

1 hour to go for me.
I intend to be the first to put up results and pics








I need to have my pointless internet fame

EDIT: I see we still lack a signature thing like you have in yours for 780 club, y u no make one!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> Benchies please?


740 post 27 rep. where is your sig?

Fill this out


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> ya but I'll lose the 35 bucks i paid for shipping lol


please don't fill the form without the GPU-Z link otherwise you need to fill it twice and I have to delete once.


----------



## leyzar

I have a question
I plan on buying the EVGA 780 TI non SC, do i still get all the cool stuff ? case badge, poster , stickers, power adaptors ?
I just do not see the point in buying the SC version


----------



## Pandora's Box

I had 10 days left on my step-up for 1 of my 780's through evga. Got in the que to step up to the 780 TI yesterday. Currently #5 in line. Ordered a 780 TI from amazon yesterday. It's supposed to be delivered either today or tomorrow. Also ordered a EVGA 1300Watt SuperNova Power Supply to feed these babies.

New 780 TI's are using the reference coolers. Kinda glad to be honest. Need that heat out of my case. My current 780 ACX's just swim in the heat, especially my top card. Reaches 92C in BF4 (overclocked to 1.2ghz though)


----------



## Dart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> Benchies please?


Perhaps.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> please don't fill the form without the GPU-Z link otherwise you need to fill it twice and I have to delete once.


I'll submit it like 30 times.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leyzar*
> 
> I have a question
> I plan on buying the EVGA 780 TI non SC, do i still get all the cool stuff ? case badge, poster , stickers, power adaptors ?
> I just do not see the point in buying the SC version


Yes, both EVGA versions come with the standard badge, poster and whatnot. I've never seen an EVGA package where they aren't included.


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dart06*
> 
> Perhaps.


If you can, then thank you. I am still undecided on the 780Ti.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> 740 post 27 rep. where is your sig?
> 
> Fill this out


Done and done. Thank you.


----------



## leyzar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dart06*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, both EVGA versions come with the standard badge, poster and whatnot. I've never seen an EVGA package where they aren't included.


Oh awesome, now when my wife asks why did i spend a thousand bucks on a graphics card i can proudly show her the case badge


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leyzar*
> 
> I have a question
> I plan on buying the EVGA 780 TI non SC, do i still get all the cool stuff ? case badge, poster , stickers, power adaptors ?
> I just do not see the point in buying the SC version


save that extra cash and OC the card. It is just a factory OC nothing more than that. just to get moar $$ from your wallet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dart06*
> 
> Perhaps.
> I'll submit it like 30 times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I'll break your fingers









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> If you can, then thank you. I am still undecided on the 780Ti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done and done. Thank you.


Thank you now you are 100% a proud members

First *M*SI *A*fterburner *S*kin is ready for download . Front page ppz.


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> save that extra cash and OC the card. It is just a factory OC nothing more than that. just to get moar $$ from your wallet


Oi, watch what you're saying











Spoiler: Bored waiting for your GPU? watch this!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> Oi, watch what you're saying


I know it, or send me the extra $$


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Oh bother, it appears that I only have ££. I could send it to you but I don't think you could do much with it








I jest, I jest. You can have the EVGA case badge if you come and collect it


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> Oh bother, it appears that I only have ££. I could send it to you but I don't think you could do much with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I jest, I jest. You can have the EVGA case badge if you come and collect it


bro, paypal translate it in a blink of the eye







. yeah case badge is not my thing, I like it clean look









This is the only place that badge goes.


----------



## ssgwright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> please don't fill the form without the GPU-Z link otherwise you need to fill it twice and I have to delete once.


ya I noticed that after I filled it out, sorry


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *torqueroll*
> 
> I ordered a pair if EK Titan waterblocks for my ti's. So glad I saw the EK News so I can cancel the order. Awesome that EK got this info out so quick.


looking @ photo's i swear shorty blocks will fit!

Case badges go well on cars!


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fniz92*
> 
> I believe that the voucher only works when the shield is in your cart


Correct, I been hunting one down since the promo started and recently found it only applies when both a 780 and shield are in your cart,


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> save that extra cash and OC the card. It is just a factory OC nothing more than that. just to get moar $$ from your wallet
> I'll break your fingers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you now you are 100% a proud members
> 
> First *M*SI *A*fterburner *S*kin is ready for download . Front page ppz.


Looks good mate


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

ITS HERE!!!!!!


----------



## Sir Amik Vase




----------



## Doug2507

Stop taking pics, get it fitted, flashed and benched!


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Installing it now, brb


----------



## Haudi

Someone tested the Inno3D HerculeZ X3 Ultra Cooler + iChill Backplate on 780ti? Is it fitting?
Thanks


----------



## joelchoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*


please tell us the ASIC quality


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> save that extra cash and OC the card. It is just a factory OC nothing more than that. just to get moar $$ from your wallet
> I'll break your fingers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you now you are 100% a proud members
> 
> First *M*SI *A*fterburner *S*kin is ready for download . Front page ppz.


Can you upload the source files for the AB skin please?


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

bios on the way to you skyn3t


----------



## Pandora's Box

nice ASIC quality man


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bios on the way to you skyn3t


WHY is it reading A1?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? I thought all of the 780Ti's were supposed to be revision b1...


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

PM me for bios


----------



## the_real_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bios on the way to you skyn3t


Nice man







let her ripp


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Nah I think I'll leave her stock.

I jest, I shall post some heaven results here in a sec


----------



## criminal

Congrats to everyone that is getting one. Very nice card.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> Nah I think I'll leave her stock.
> 
> I jest, I shall post some heaven results here in a sec


Pleas, please, please do a Valley run at stock clocks. I want to see the pure grunt of this thing.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Can you upload the source files for the AB skin please?


nop.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bios on the way to you skyn3t


I got it going to compare bot file mine and yours , i will pm the vBios you give it a spin and I slap it the the front page.


----------



## skyn3t

Yes, both bios are the same yours is a new revision


----------



## Jodiuh

Gah! Miss 3 days and you guys do 10 pages?! Oh well, finally got a fix for these marathon forum readings.

_Totally OT, but it really changes your browsing experience. First, you'll need FF. Then install auto pager and yet another smooth scrolling add-ons.

For auto pager, it's pretty simple. Once installed, use normal mode. After you load the OCN forum thread a couple times, it should ask you if you wanna install the rule. Do it.

***This loads a few pages in advance so you just scroll down instead of clicking on another page and waiting precious seconds for it to load.***

For yet another smooth scrolling, follow my screen shot.










Now you can still use the mouse, but I prefer to use the arrow keys. Hitting down is much less work than scrolling a wheel.

_


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Pleas, please, please do a Valley run at stock clocks. I want to see the pure grunt of this thing.


As you wish, doing it now


----------



## V5-aps

What does your card boost to out of the box ?


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Its a monster o_o


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V5-aps*
> 
> What does your card boost to out of the box ?


1124MHz out of the box.

I have to go out for an hour or so chaps, later we shall find out if this baby can fly!


----------



## skyn3t

*skyn3t GTX 780 Ti vBios released will be in the first page in a sec







*


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> 1124MHz out of the box.
> 
> I have to go out for an hour or so chaps, later we shall find out if this baby can fly!












wow


----------



## ssgwright

nice!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> 
> 
> Its a monster o_o


what clocks was this run at?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> 1124MHz out of the box.
> 
> I have to go out for an hour or so chaps, later we shall find out if this baby can fly!


WUT?

after this.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow


wow really? he left us lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> nice!


clock nice , but not nice cuz you left me here hanging like a foo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> what clocks was this run at?


1124Mhz out of the box


----------



## ssgwright

haha mine should be arriving any minute!


----------



## DaFaRsHeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> 
> 
> Its a monster o_o


Holy cow, it's gonna be harder to wait for Maxwell than I thought!


----------



## fatlardo

Can I get your guys opinion? I just got 2 gtx 780 classifieds, I'm using 2 120hz screens. Beneficial or not worth upgrading to the base model the the gtx 780 Tis?


----------



## ssgwright

benificial? of course, but worth it... not so sure. I guess it depends on your financial situation and how bad you want those extra frames. I'm selling my 780 for $470 if you want to go tri


----------



## szeged

my house is the very last house in the local UPS delivery route







probably wont see the new card till about 3 more hours or so


----------



## leyzar

Newbie question cause i am a newbie
What is ASIC score and how can i find it out ?


----------



## BroHamBone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> my house is the very last house in the local UPS delivery route
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> probably wont see the new card till about 3 more hours or so


HAHAHAHA! Run to the front of the subdivision and stand there with a sign!









Man, i just Lol'd all over.


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

I spoil you all too much, I must really go now.

IN SURROUND IT BOOSTS 1306MHZ STOCK!!!! GOLDEN CHIP WOOOOOP!


----------



## BroHamBone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatlardo*
> 
> Can I get your guys opinion? I just got 2 gtx 780 classifieds, I'm using 2 120hz screens. Beneficial or not worth upgrading to the base model the the gtx 780 Tis?


Sounds like you have an itch. Put some cream on it and sit tight w/ both classies. When the 800 series drops w/ more VRAM upgrade as well as buy a 3rd monitor!


----------



## Dart06

So quick question: When I look at the ASIC quality, what does that actually indicate?

For example, my 670 is 65.2%.

Will post my 780ti heaven run to compare when it arrives. Should be in a few hours.


----------



## ssgwright

gpu-z right click on the vddc or vccd (i think i don't remember, I'm at work) and the asic setting should be there. If it's low it means it needs more power and will be a good clocker under water if it's high it needs less power and a better clocker with air


----------



## szeged

amazon just emailed me the game codes


----------



## Dart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> gpu-z right click on the vddc or vccd (i think i don't remember, I'm at work) and the asic setting should be there. If it's low it means it needs more power and will be a good clocker under water if it's high it needs less power and a better clocker with air


So since I only use air cooling I want a high number?


----------



## wstanci3

Higher ASIC quality = better for air cooling


----------



## ssgwright

yes


----------



## i7monkey

Geezzzz...mine's a 67.1% ASIC quality


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> 
> 
> Its a monster o_o


So I am going to say over 100fps once these are on water with added voltage! Going to be amazing results.


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

My pick up still isnt here, I'm tempted to start overclocking but I dont want to start and then have to go.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Geezzzz...mine's a 67.1% ASIC quality


It's ok son, we'll just have to get you another for SLI.


----------



## istudy92

Hey guys I got. Question is old my 7950 crossfire cause i it roof the heat noise and lack of driver crossfire performance.

I am buying a 780ti nd was wondering if it was good for 1440p or if sli would be better.

My main concern is this, can 700w platinum psu handle sli with 8320 CPU


----------



## i7monkey

Is the Skynet BIOS tested and safe?


----------



## Dart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Is the Skynet BIOS tested and safe?


It will take over your computer and then infect the world. Terminator all over again.

I'm hoping for a super high ASIC 780ti then. Would be fun to get one in the upper 90%.


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Is the Skynet BIOS tested and safe?


Probably not. He'll infect us all and earn tons of bitcoins and become a millionaire.


----------



## leyzar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dart06*
> 
> It will take over your computer and then infect the world. Terminator all over again.
> 
> I'm hoping for a super high ASIC 780ti then. Would be fun to get one in the upper 90%.


Am in the same boat as i will air cool it


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Another update, got 1306MHz single monitor with 103% power limit

Left it on surround.

Anyway, just to let you all know even at 100% fan speed it only sounds like AMD cards at 55% haha


----------



## Dart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> Another update, got 1306MHz single monitor with 103% power limit


Just on AIR? Nice.


----------



## wstanci3

Wow.








I can't wait to see under water results for this thing, we are seeing a monster in the making.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dart06*
> 
> It will take over your computer and then infect the world. Terminator all over again.
> 
> I'm hoping for a super high ASIC 780ti then. Would be fun to get one in the upper 90%.


i want my ASIC to be low i watercool so it will give me better OCs


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

You guys have no idea how much I want to share this amazing card with you all.


----------



## iamhollywood5

For those who have bought them already - how does the Shield discount work? Do you actually get a $100 code with the card that you can use when ordering a shield, or do you have to bundle the graphics card and the shield in the same order and get $100 knocked off your final price? It appears the latter is the case on Newegg - when you add a 780 Ti to your cart, it suggests you add a Shield to your order for a $100 bundle savings. I was hoping I could just get a discount code for the Shield and sell the code, because I have absolutely no interest in a Shield...


----------



## Fniz92

IT HAS ARRIVED


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> You guys have no idea how much I want to share this amazing card with you all.


You got it to 1306mhz on air stock bios? If thats true then.... HOLY CRAP I WANT THIS THING.


----------



## i7monkey

Just flashed it to Skynet's custom bios, why won't let me increase the power target above 106%?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Just flashed it to Skynet's custom bios, why won't let me increase the power target above 106%?


Have you rebooted?


----------



## i7monkey

Will this power limit be lifted in your next BIOS? The 780 went up to 115% this only goes to 106%.


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Have you rebooted?


Yes


----------



## i7monkey

deleted


----------



## GhostDog99

Skys 780 Vbios gos up to 130% power target

i hope the 780 ti Vbios will have the same 130% power target


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Yes


you got PM with new vBios. Bios updated and fixed take a screenshot and sent to me


----------



## Fulvin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Geezzzz...mine's a 67.1% ASIC quality


No need to be upset.

With super high ASIC, the overclock you get on stock volts will be more or less close to what you can get out of it with max volts. Ie, high ASIC GPU won't scale as well with overvolting. 7990 is a good example of that. It doesn't tell you anything of the cards OC potential though, a low ASIC could still be a golden card and vice versa. It's just how it reacts to voltage.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fulvin*
> 
> No need to be upset.
> 
> With super high ASIC, the overclock you get on stock volts will be more or less close to what you can get out of it with max volts. Ie, high ASIC GPU won't scale as well with overvolting. 7990 is a good example of that. It doesn't tell you anything of the cards OC potential though, a low ASIC could still be a golden card and vice versa. It's just how it reacts to voltage.


I typically believe this, but my Titan had a ASIC of 65.1% and it was one of the worse Titan's on OCN.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> ^ this is the bios i used
> 
> using latest nvidia drivers
> latest version of EVGA precision (if that even matters which i don't think it does)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> Skys 780 Vbios gos up to 130% power target
> 
> i hope the 780 ti Vbios will have the same 130% power target


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you got PM with new vBios. Bios updated and fixed take a screenshot and sent to me


And this is what you get,
Nvidia GTX 780 Ti
Version 80.80.30.00.80
Base core clock 1045Mhz
Disabled boost
3d voltage adjustable
1.212v unlocked
Fan Idle 20%
Fan bumped to 100%
Default power target 100% 300w by 200% slide 600w

Now go bench Dat Beast

any cookies cuz I'm hungry


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> end of next year. Asus has what would be considered exclusive access until Q3-414..
> 
> Speaking of which, I really hope Nvidia has G-sync setup tonight @ TigerDirect's CES event.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a little off topic but I believe that that is merely unsubstantiated rumour.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scribby from Overlord*
> That site is wrong. Nvidia asked me to build a G-Sync monitor to try and compete with ASUS. I told them I would get crushed since ASUS pushes 8000 units a month (and we simply could not compete on cost). There is no exclusivity deal in place. The author is confusing the fact Nvidia decided to work G-Sync into the most popular (well, highest selling) gaming display on the planet to maximize Nvidia's returns with an exclusive deal. What Nvidia is doing is very smart as we can all agree. You bring the tech to the largest market possible then slowly saturate other areas.
> 
> Just because Nvidia chose one monitor to rework does not automatically mean this is an exclusive arrangement.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

THANK YOU!!!!!

So any idea on when we'll see non reference cards?


----------



## h2spartan

I did a comparison run with my 3770k @ 4.2Ghz and Titan @ 1124Mhz and everything else stock. Based on my result I'm not sure I can convince myself to go to a TI for a minimal performance gain. I mean, you think with the memory boost of the TI, it would be killing in Valley runs. Hmmmm....


----------



## skyn3t

dang I wrote the bios info wrong above I added ACX but it is Ti. fixed now


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> dang I wrote the bios info wrong above I added ACX but it is Ti. fixed now


thx


----------



## DimmyK

I just preordered Gigabyte 780 Ti on Amazon., Model number comes pointing to Windforce 3 cooler. It's out of stock though, no idea when they ship. This is 1st actual aftermarket Ti that I was able to find.


----------



## ExGreyFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> I just preordered Gigabyte 780 Ti on Amazon., Model number comes pointing to Windforce 3 cooler. It's out of stock though, no idea when they ship. This is 1st actual aftermarket Ti that I was able to find.


wow, this is what I've been waiting to see


----------



## i7monkey

Sweet it works now! Power limit goes up to 200%.

Question, is there any danger if I increase the power limit to 200? Or is it irrelevant because I'm limited to a voltage of 1.212 anyway?


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> I just preordered Gigabyte 780 Ti on Amazon., Model number comes pointing to Windforce 3 cooler. It's out of stock though, no idea when they ship. This is 1st actual aftermarket Ti that I was able to find.


Wonder why it's a picture of a regular 780? Whatever...I guess it serves its purpose.


----------



## skyn3t

DP


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Sweet it works now! Power limit goes up to 200%.
> 
> Question, is there any danger if I increase the power limit to 200? Or is it irrelevant because I'm limited to a voltage of 1.212 anyway?


where is my screenshot on both I need this to slap in the front page ASAP


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I typically believe this, but my Titan had a ASIC of 65.1% and it was one of the worse Titan's on OCN.


If you where on air than yes but if you get water cooling for it
Is should be a very good OCer

It says hight ASIC is good for air and low ASIC is good for water cooling and LN2


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> I just preordered Gigabyte 780 Ti on Amazon., Model number comes pointing to Windforce 3 cooler. It's out of stock though, no idea when they ship. This is 1st actual aftermarket Ti that I was able to find.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ExGreyFox*
> 
> wow, this is what I've been waiting to see


This is false advertise, look at Gigabyte website they don't even have it yet.


----------



## i7monkey

,


----------



## szeged

cant wait to flash those bios, hopefully i can get the ek block to fit, i wanna put this card on 1.35v asap.


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Wonder why it's a picture of a regular 780? Whatever...I guess it serves its purpose.


Where do you see pic of reference card? I see 2 pics with Windforce. There was another product on Amazon, that one had diff model # and one Windforce pic along with reference pic
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> This is false advertise, look at Gigabyte website they don't even have it yet.


Not really worried about that, I have feeling I'll get something else from newegg, that is actually in stock, before this ships.


----------



## i7monkey

sky, i will never go above 1.212V. is there any risk of damage if i put the power limit at 200%?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> sky, i will never go above 1.212V. is there any risk of damage if i put the power limit at 200%?


no 200% power limit shouldnt cause any damage at all.


----------



## Furlans

Who makes me see a valley run @1200mhz?


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

I'm back kiddywinks.

Let's OC this baby.

EDIT: anyone know how to unlock that slider on afterburner which changes the target temperature?


----------



## Fniz92

GPU-Z: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/gp5cd/





STOCK 1111MHz boost.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> sky, i will never go above 1.212V. is there any risk of damage if i put the power limit at 200%?


No if you going to stay under 1.212 you may never need to raise it to 200%. you need to find your max core clock and start raise it when it ask.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> no 200% power limit shouldnt cause any damage at all.


this


----------



## i7monkey




----------



## skyn3t

@szeged

you got pm

did you see what I'm talk about?

I'm going to play some TDM to kill my madness.


----------



## i7monkey

Is the screenshot better Sky?


----------



## szeged

yep







saw it lol


----------



## SeeThruHead

My lord waiting for the classy is going to be so hard.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> Where do you see pic of reference card?.


I dont mean reference. I mean 780 instead of 780ti


----------



## i7monkey




----------



## superx51

Somebody please run 3dmark 11 performance. Please!!!!


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superx51*
> 
> Somebody please run 3dmark 11 performance. Please!!!!


Stock or with overclock?


----------



## leyzar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> Stock or with overclock?


Why not both ?... OC first...


----------



## Furlans

I want valley with OC ahahah


----------



## skupples

Sooooo glorious inc 1600+ on water with cracked voltage. 2.0 ln2


----------



## dubldwn

DELIVERED!








but I'm at work


----------



## szeged

k got my house temps down to 10c inside, ready for a long air bench session.


----------



## Robilar

Just ordered the EVGA from TigerDirect, should have it Monday evening or Tuesday am at the latest. I bought the EVGA 780 Classified a couple of weeks ago before the price drop.

Today I was able to finagle NCIX into taking the card back with only a 5% restocking fee. As such, even with shipping from Tiger Direct, I am only paying a 10 dollar difference between the cards









Unfortunately I am stuck without a video card in my gaming rig until Tuesday. There is zero stock of the Ti's in Canada retail until the end of next week.


----------



## dubldwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> k got my house temps down to 10c inside, ready for a long air bench session.


Can you see what your max boost is without adjusting anything? I'm also curious what adjusting the fan/temp/power limit sliders do without adjusting the clock speed. I'm asking because I think we got the same sku.


----------



## superx51

Both please


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubldwn*
> 
> Can you see what your max boost is without adjusting anything? I'm also curious what adjusting the fan/temp/power limit sliders do without adjusting the clock speed. I'm asking because I think we got the same sku.


yep, itll be here very soon, ill check them both out for you.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fniz92*
> 
> GPU-Z: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/gp5cd/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STOCK 1111MHz boost.


Clear any running uneccessary processes(task manager) and uneccessary programs if possible and rerun the test at Extreme HD settings.









Soooooo, a [email protected]/1750 gets about 71fps in Valley. Is that score with NVCP or Nvidia inspector tweaks? E.g NVCP set to performance? Also closed running processes/progrmas?

Those above can add a couple few fps on the score, which in return matter a lot.!


----------



## superx51

I thought these were the b1 chips?


----------



## szeged

they were supposed to be, maybe gpuz is reading it wrong?


----------



## superx51

I don't think so. Maybe they are using up all their a1s first. Then later the b1 s


----------



## szeged

would be a dick move from nvidia to advertise all of them as b1 chips then not do that


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Just ordered the EVGA from TigerDirect, should have it Monday evening or Tuesday am at the latest. I bought the EVGA 780 Classified a couple of weeks ago before the price drop.
> 
> Today I was able to finagle NCIX into taking the card back with only a 5% restocking fee. As such, even with shipping from Tiger Direct, I am only paying a 10 dollar difference between the cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I am stuck without a video card in my gaming rig until Tuesday. There is zero stock of the Ti's in Canada retail until the end of next week.


Nice deal you got there even paying for the 5% R/F







. vBios is read for a good bench but look's like only szeged going to make it shoot to the roof.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Unfortunately I am stuck without a video card in my gaming rig until Tuesday. There is zero stock of the Ti's in Canada retail until the end of next week.


I checked NCIX, they have it in stock nov 13th. If you are in vancouver, you might be able to get it on the same day or next day. I do not know where their cards are coming first though.


----------



## leyzar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> would be a dick move from nvidia to advertise all of them as b1 chips then not do that


Wouldn't be the first time now would it ?
can anybody pop the hood and check ? pretty please with water-blocks on top ?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leyzar*
> 
> Wouldn't be the first time now would it ?
> can anybody pop the hood and check ? pretty please with water-blocks on top ?


ill pop the top and the fun wont stop







ill check for you soon.


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superx51*
> 
> I don't think so. Maybe they are using up all their a1s first. Then later the b1 s


good god i hope not!

my crummy 67% ASIC chip seems to do only 1218


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> good god i hope not!
> 
> my crummy 67% ASIC chip seems to do only 1218


How do you get in valley?


----------



## RAFFY

780Ti in stock at Amazon


----------



## wholeeo

I was under the impression that it was the newer 780's that got B1's, not the Ti's. Don't quote me.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> ill pop the top and the fun wont stop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill check for you soon.


http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_780_Ti/5.html

Looks like the reviewers got the B1 stepping.


----------



## BroHamBone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I was under the impression that it was the newer 780's that got B1's, not the Ti's. Don't quote me.


According to anand. 780tis get b1 only

http://anandtech.com/show/7492/the-geforce-gtx-780-ti-review/2


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_780_Ti/5.html
> 
> Looks like the reviewers got the B1 stepping.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BroHamBone*
> 
> According to anand. 780tis get b1 only
> 
> http://anandtech.com/show/7492/the-geforce-gtx-780-ti-review/2


Whelp, looks like I was wrong,


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Right now I'm sitting at 1228/3600MHz as my stable clock, I'm working up in increments of 10MHz.
I think this chip will sit stable at ~1260/3720 24/7. The 1306MHz boost started to artifact after 15 mins


----------



## Koniakki

On a side note from all the benchmark frenzy we are going right now, I saw today the OCUK had the Classy 780Ti for preorder. 800EUROS!?!? What are they smokinggg? Pretty good stuff I reckon with all that they charge.









http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-235-EA&groupid=701&catid=1914&subcat=1402



EVGA ACX, Inno3D Herculez 3000 and probably WF3 go for around 700euros! That's pre-order prices of course..


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> ill pop the top and the fun wont stop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill check for you soon.


lolz

you no if you want i can come over and help you OC that 780 TI


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> Right now I'm sitting at 1228/3600MHz as my stable clock, I'm working up in increments of 10MHz.
> I think this chip will sit stable at ~1260/3720 24/7. The 1306MHz boost started to artifact after 15 mins


Can you please tell me what score do you get on valley with that oc?


----------



## Dart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> Right now I'm sitting at 1228/3600MHz as my stable clock, I'm working up in increments of 10MHz.
> I think this chip will sit stable at ~1260/3720 24/7. The 1306MHz boost started to artifact after 15 mins


I'm going to see how close to yours I can get.

Man I'm so tired of waiting. Just waiting for the FedEx truck...


----------



## brandon6199

Hey guys,

Looking to place my order today! I'll be getting two of these for SLI. See below and let me know your thoughts!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lolz
> 
> you no if you want i can come over and help you OC that 780 TI


when you comin over?


----------



## superx51

We'll it should show b1 if the card is b1. Maybe they had older chips bring used in the first ti's .


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Looking to place my order today! I'll be getting two of these for SLI. See below and let me know your thoughts!


you can save some money if you grab some of the monitors in my sig rig, and that motherboard is overpriced for what you get imo


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> when you comin over?


once you got that 780ti


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> you got that 780ti yet


on its way here soon, i live out in the boonies and im like the last house in leon county that ups delivers to lol


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> I dont mean reference. I mean 780 instead of 780ti
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Oh, you meant box, I didn't even look at it. I thought you were talking about another listing, that one had one picture of card with Windforce cooler, and second picture of reference card, with stock Titan/780 esque cooler. My bad.

Don't really care about the pictures to be honest, this model number is different from gigabyte with stock cooler. Google shows same model number in Giga press release for 780 Ti Windforce 3. Good enough for me. Also, if it even ships and is reference, it's going back. With Amazon, should be no problems.


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> Can you please tell me what score do you get on valley with that oc?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> on its way here soon, i live out in the boonies and im like the last house in leon county that ups delivers to lol


yeah that suck's ups usually get's to my place right after lunch time


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> How do you get in valley?


75.7fps @ 1218Mhz

i7 920 @ 4.2Ghz


----------



## Haudi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superx51*
> 
> We'll it should show b1 if the card is b1. Maybe they had older chips bring used in the first ti's .


No, you can only see it when you look on the chip directly...
gpu-z isnt reading correct!!


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*


Thanks man! It is very similar to a 780's score.... is memory @default?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*


Can you use the driver tweaks in the Valley thread so that we can compare it to other scores? Thanks!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/0_100


----------



## ssgwright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Looking to place my order today! I'll be getting two of these for SLI. See below and let me know your thoughts!


I know the ps is probably big enough, if it was me I'd probably go with at least 1000w


----------



## i7monkey

Ti running @ 1218Mhz

cpu: i7 920 @ 4200Mhz

NO TWEAKS of any kind


----------



## superx51

3dmark 11 scores?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Ti running @ 1218Mhz
> 
> cpu: i7 920 @ 4200Mhz
> 
> NO TWEAKS of any kind


how much voltage for 1215 mhz ? 1.212v?


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> how much voltage for 1215 mhz ? 1.212v?


Yes, 1.212.

1228Mhz seems to start artifacting in Valley. Who knows 1218 might do it after a while I haven`t tested it for too long.


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> I know the ps is probably big enough, if it was me I'd probably go with at least 1000w


I hope I'll be okay with the AX860i... it's a quality PSU and can actually handle even more than advertised.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> I hope I'll be okay with the AX860i... it's a quality PSU and can actually handle even more than advertised.


True if you do not intend to do major overclocking with your 780's. GK110 cards start pulling massive amounts of power when you start really pushing the voltages and clocks. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## i7monkey

Weird, for some reason my overclocked settings in Precision aren't saved when I restart the computer. Made sure to apply both the settings and the voltage.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Ti running @ 1218Mhz
> 
> cpu: i7 920 @ 4200Mhz
> 
> NO TWEAKS of any kind


Rep'ed. But we need to have a fair comparison with the Valley thread to get a good look at its performance.

So that means as less running processes as possible and turn that Nvidia control panel slider to performance.


----------



## SeeThruHead

How much power do they actually draw. I'm going to be getting one to start and maxing its clocks under water. Currently running an x750, i guess I'll have to dial it back down to stock if I go sli?


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> True if you do not intend to do major overclocking with your 780's. GK110 cards start pulling massive amounts of power when you start really pushing the voltages and clocks. Better safe than sorry.


Ahhhh... that's the thing. I'm going to be putting these under water and hope to heavily overclock them...


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

With tweaks @ 1228/3600


----------



## i7monkey

What's weird is that I'm having the same problem I had with the 780, even before I overclocked the Ti or even flashed it to the custom BIOS.

My original 780 worked fine for a while, but after crashing a bunch of times from trying overclocks, every time Windows started it would get these flashes and artifacts across my screen, for only a few seconds and then everything worked find.

I switched out my original 780 for my 280 and the 280 didn't have this problem.

Now when I installed the 780Ti and the latest Nvidia drivers, I started getting the flashing thing again right after start up.

It's not the card, there must be something with my system, corrupted drivers related to the 780 and now the 780Ti.

780Ti doesn't seem to keep settings though.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Ahhhh... that's the thing. I'm going to be putting these under water and hope to heavily overclock them...


i was pulling around 750 watts while benching with my i5 3570k and single gtx 780









GPU -1411mhz @ 1.4v and cpu- 5.2ghz @ 1.5v


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> 
> 
> With tweaks @ 1228/3600


+rep

Thanks, that's with single monitor plugged in and windows in classic mode?


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> +rep
> 
> Thanks, that's with single monitor plugged in and windows in classic mode?


Not classic... Lets do it again


----------



## Furlans

The gigabyte reference card, has any warranty stickers?


----------



## iatacs19

What's the word on B1 stepping chip? Anyone check under the heatsink yet?


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> 
> 
> With tweaks @ 1228/3600


I found a similar score of mine. *DO TAKE NOTE* that my system is heavily tweaked for benches and CPU was at 4.8-5Ghz and [email protected] 11-12-11-24 1T.

So I'm sure the Ti would had score about 80ish fps if I had to guess.


----------



## Fniz92

1225/tweaks.


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

With all tweaks (I put the clocks in the image too)


----------



## i7monkey

Can you guys tell me if your overclock settings reset to default when you restart your computer? Mine does.

It resets even when I just change the temp and power limits (nothing overclocked).

nevermind i am a ******, didn't click "startup" to save it

you can kick me outta the club now


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Looking to place my order today! I'll be getting two of these for SLI. See below and let me know your thoughts!


Could spend alittle more for 1600p

http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=113&cp_id=11307&cs_id=1130703&p_id=10734&seq=1&format=2

I'd go with cheaper 2400

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231672

Z87 OC Formula









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157380

Just some suggestions


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fniz92*
> 
> 1225/tweaks.


if you go and flash the bios to skys bios you will get a better score

my EVGA 780 get 87 FPS with skys vbios


----------



## leyzar

Is it me or are these scores kinda the same as custom gtx 780s ?


----------



## Akula

Id expect the 780TI to achieve a higher score in Valley.
This is my *Titan* score with similar clocks, higher memory although.

*GTX Titan @ 1231Mhz / 1927Mhz*


----------



## superx51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> 
> 
> With all tweaks (I put the clocks in the image too)


What tweaks? I'm first time unigin user today


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> What's the word on B1 stepping chip? Anyone check under the heatsink yet?


Check out techpowerup.com review. Thier chip says it's B1 in photos but in the overclocking section GPUz is showing A1. Its a software problem outputting the wrong information.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_780_Ti/30.html


----------



## SeeThruHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i was pulling around 750 watts while benching with my i5 3570k and single gtx 780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GPU -1411mhz @ 1.4v and cpu- 5.2ghz @ 1.5v


Hm that's good to know. I'mve got a 750 now, I'll probably be buying another 750 for dual PSU goodness at some point. I should be able to run [email protected] 1.4 on one 750 and 2x 780ti @1.4 on the other or should I pick up an 850 for the 2x 780ti? Cpu is a 2600k (maybe my 2500k i haven't compared the two yet) most likely running at 1.38-1.4 volts 24/7. I do plan to try some ln2 on these cards at some point.


----------



## Fniz92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> if you go and flash the bios to skys bios you will get a better score
> 
> my EVGA 780 get 87 FPS with skys vbios


I have flashed my vbios to the skyn3t.
i'll do some extra tweaking later.

My 780 at 1189/1750 got 69 fps with no tweaks done.


----------



## leyzar

Can somebody explain what are these extra tweaks ?


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leyzar*
> 
> Is it me or are these scores kinda the same as custom gtx 780s ?


the scores are the same as 780 that have Custom Vbois from sky

like my score is higher than his but im runing my 780 @ 1417 / 1902 @ 1.35v with Sky Vbois


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leyzar*
> 
> Can somebody explain what are these extra tweaks ?


Nvidia control panel settings from quality to performance


----------



## leyzar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> the scores are the same as 780 that have Custom Vbois from sky
> 
> like my score is higher than his but im runing my 780 @ 1417 / 1902 @ 1.35v with Sky Vbois


oh wow... i really need to get into water-cooling ...
Thx for the info mate


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fniz92*
> 
> 1225/tweaks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> 
> 
> With all tweaks (I put the clocks in the image too)


That's the same score of my previous [email protected]/1780. So it takes a [email protected]/1780 to match a [email protected]/1800? What's your take on this guys?

Also DO NOT forget they just launched. The 780's didn't perform this good when they launched. It takes a while to find the best performance out of a gpu.

With my previous 780 it took me 1-2 weeks iirc to go for 63fps to my record of 81.3! So lets not forget it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akula*
> 
> Id expect the 780TI to achieve a higher score in Valley.
> This is my *Titan* score with similar clocks, higher memory although.
> 
> *GTX Titan @ 1231Mhz / 1927Mhz*


Do you mind running it again IF possible with just the same tweaks the other 2 780Ti owners are running? And memory at 1800 too? Just for comparison's sake.

And as all the reviews showed, the Titan isn't obviously that far behind the 780Ti.


----------



## leyzar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Nvidia control panel settings from quality to performance


Thats it ? was expecting more crazy stuff








Cheers for the info


----------



## i7monkey

Running at 1219Mhz (no mem OC) @ 1.212

Keep in mind I'm being held back by my i7 920 @ 4200Mhz


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

After going through benchmarks with this card I don't think its going to be the second coming of christ like the review sites make it out to be.
But then again I'm not pushing it super far, Im trying to get it stable









EDIT: Leaving it at 1239/1680 for now, I would like to push the memory further but without temperature monitoring on memory chips I'm not up for pushing it too high. Core clock needs a voltage bump to get any higher 24/7 stable


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> That's the same score of my previous [email protected]/1780. So it takes a [email protected]/1780 to match a [email protected]/1800? What's your take on this guys?
> 
> Also DO NOT forget they just launched. The 780's didn't perform this good when they launched. It takes a while to find the best performance out of a gpu.
> 
> With my previous 780 it took me 1-2 weeks iirc to go for 63fps to my record of 81.3! So lets not forget it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mind running it again IF possible with just the same tweaks the other 2 780Ti owners are running? And memory at 1800 too? Just for comparison's sake.
> 
> And as all the reviews showed, the Titan isn't obviously that far behind the 780Ti.


Like I said earlier, we will see single card scores of over 100fps with these Ti's! Amazing!


----------



## skyn3t

?


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> the scores are the same as 780 that have Custom Vbois from sky
> 
> like my score is higher than his but im runing my 780 @ 1417 / 1902 @ 1.35v with Sky Vbois


but??
skynet bios allows a better memory oc ? or you were lucky with the memory of your 780?


----------



## Akula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Do you mind running it again IF possible with just the same tweaks the other 2 780Ti owners are running? And memory at 1800 too? Just for comparison's sake.
> 
> And as all the reviews showed, the Titan isn't obviously that far behind the 780Ti.


Will have to wait a few hours, got a waterblock on my Titan now and need to fill the loop, but sure i'll run at those clocks when filled unless someone beats me to it.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NABBO*
> 
> but??
> skynet bios allows a better memory oc ? or you were lucky with the memory of your 780?


mmm memory i think a little the volts do help but not that mutch i have samsung memory and im water cooling


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> After going through benchmarks with this card I don't think its going to be the second coming of christ like the review sites make it out to be.
> But then again I'm not pushing it super far, Im trying to get it stable


Don't lose hope. Those records at the 3DMark and Valley thread didn't get there from Day 1. Those beasts are still *NOT* fully awaken!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Running at 1219Mhz (no mem OC) @ 1.212
> 
> Keep in mind I'm being held back by my i7 920 @ 4200Mhz


A [email protected] and no mem OC is outdoing my [email protected]/1772 by about 400 points on the GPU score. Niceee!


----------



## Jodiuh

Would any of you Ti guys mind running Valley @ 1680x1050P for the 1080P challenged?


----------



## superx51

Lets see 3dmark 11 overclocked


----------



## i7monkey

1219Mhz @ 1.212

no mem oc

i7 920 @ 4200Mhz


----------



## wholeeo

Keep in mind guys, Valley loves higher memory clocks. I wouldn't bother running that benchmark on my cards with anything under 3700.


----------



## Fniz92

Don't worry, 100 + fps will be easy by time with these beasts.
Now I just need a Ichill cooler and unlocked voltage to 1.3mV+


----------



## leyzar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fniz92*
> 
> Don't worry, 100 + fps will be easy by time with these beasts.
> Now I just need a Ichill cooler and unlocked voltage to 1.3mV+


Ichill ? is the Accelero Extreme III not better ?


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Would any of you Ti guys mind running Valley @ 1680x1050P for the 1080P challenged?


I wish I could run it in 4k just to troll you


----------



## Fniz92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leyzar*
> 
> Ichill ? is the Accelero Extreme III not better ?


Ichill is the best there is, crazy beast.

Runs 10-20c cooler than most aftermarket 780's as seen here : http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/inno3d_ichill_gtx_780_herculez_x3_ultra_review,11.html


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fniz92*
> 
> Ichill is the best there is, crazy beast.
> 
> Runs 10-20c cooler than most aftermarket 780's as seen here : http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/inno3d_ichill_gtx_780_herculez_x3_ultra_review,11.html


Yeah I saw many reviews that had the Herculez X3 3000 running about 10-15'C cooler than other custom coolers. Custon ones I repeat.

That thing is in a league of its own.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> I wish I could run it in 4k just to troll you


you might be able to make a custom resolution of 3840x 2160 but probably would have to lower you're refresh rate to 24hz. i was able to do this on my monitor but it dont look as good .


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superx51*
> 
> Overclocked 3dmark 11 performance


right here. my junk cpu is holding me back though:

1219Mhz (no mem OC) @ 1.212

i7 920 @ 4200Mhz


----------



## Evo X

Alright! Got mine installed and submitted the form!

Time to start OC'ing and benching.


----------



## dubldwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evo X*
> 
> Alright! Got mine installed and submitted the form!
> 
> Time to start OC'ing and benching.


Hey Evo what boost are you getting stock?


----------



## superx51

And 3dmark11. I can only run one card so I need a 790ti to come out to make it worthwhile upgrading. 20270 score


----------



## Dart06

Welp


----------



## dubldwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superx51*
> 
> My best valley so far scores


That's cool these Ti's are right there with a 690.


----------



## Evo X

Got 76.6% ASIC. Is that good?


----------



## Seallone

going from 680 sli 4gb, for 1080p, wonted 3 x 780 ti, with 3gb. if i buy these's cards for tri sli, 12th month's i will need better. 3x 290x sounds better for cards plus mantle.

example from uk
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/productlist.php?catid=56&groupid=701&sortby=priceAsc&subid=1752 nvidia

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/productlist.php?catid=1914&groupid=701&sortby=priceAsc&subid=1402 amd

Im already at 3gb with 680 4gb

if i got 2 or 3 drop 1 gig, and be vram limited .

sod nvidia, 10 years im really am going to wait for matle speeds and gysnc. 3gb card tho.? jacob from Evga says no 6gb cards. they forcing me to go red team. lol crazy time to upgrade. tho


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fniz92*
> 
> Ichill is the best there is, crazy beast.
> 
> Runs 10-20c cooler than most aftermarket 780's as seen here : http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/inno3d_ichill_gtx_780_herculez_x3_ultra_review,11.html


I'd like some proof of the ichill being better then the Arctic. Xtreme III is a beast


----------



## Evo X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubldwn*
> 
> Hey Evo what boost are you getting stock?


Just ran valley. Afterburner says max boost core clock was 1020mhz stock.


----------



## MunneY

Can I join..............?


----------



## dubldwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evo X*
> 
> Just ran valley. Afterburner says max boost core clock was 1020mhz stock.


OK thanks

Also, I think average asic is about 75.


----------



## thebski

Have two of these bad boys on the way. Can't wait to see how they do compared to these Classifieds.


----------



## Seallone

omg thats crazy, for a 3gb card if you buy single card each year thats great, for us sli peeps, who wont 2 years with x2 or 3x cards its crap, boo nvidia.


----------



## Evo X

Just ran Valley on Extreme HD. Bone stock GPU got a score of 68.1fps and 2849 points.

Pretty impressive. My GTX 570 SLI setup got 51.1fps and 2164 points on identical settings.


----------



## Seallone

And they saying where pushing 4k what with 3gb lol


----------



## Fulvin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superx51*
> 
> My best valley so far scores





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






That's pretty good, but you could try taking a screenshot


----------



## skyn3t

@Evo X
@Dart06

are you guys plan to flash the vBios. because this thread is boring as hell. I have no see any surprise none of those score make me think as a good OC.

I think is better for me to go back to TDM and shot some head's there cuz i can't shot here









also I have 79.9 valley on a single 780







so beat me to it.

you guys going to make me push it more


----------



## JebusChytrus

How come people got 3800 points on 780?


----------



## Evo X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> @Evo X
> @Dart06
> 
> are you guys plan to flash the vBios. because this thread is boring as hell. I have no see any surprise none of those score make me think as a good OC.
> 
> I think is better for me to go back to TDM and shot some head's there cuz i can't shot here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also I have 79.9 valley on a single 780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so beat me to it.
> 
> you guys going to make me push it more


lol, gimme some time. I'm just getting started. OC'd the core 200mhz, left memory at stock, and ran valley again. Got a score of 77fps and 3223. I'm seeing how far I can push the core before I start OC'ing the memory. This is on stock voltage btw.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> @Evo X
> @Dart06
> 
> are you guys plan to flash the vBios. because this thread is boring as hell. I have no see any surprise none of those score make me think as a good OC.
> 
> I think is better for me to go back to TDM and shot some head's there cuz i can't shot here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also I have 79.9 valley on a single 780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so beat me to it.
> 
> you guys going to make me push it more


Skyn3t...

You know I will :-D

I have 1 on the way should be here mid next week.. (stupid me ordered from EVGA) I have a couple videos I'm gonna do then I'm gonna clock the living fudge outta it so get ya bios ready...


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> @Evo X
> @Dart06
> 
> are you guys plan to flash the vBios. because this thread is boring as hell. I have no see any surprise none of those score make me think as a good OC.
> 
> I think is better for me to go back to TDM and shot some head's there cuz i can't shot here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also I have 79.9 valley on a single 780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so beat me to it.
> 
> you guys going to make me push it more


Buddy I think they did already. I'm I saw a score of 82fps from a 780Ti here in some previous posts.

Btw Sky!


----------



## h2spartan

So anyone with experience with classified cards, does it seem like they are cherry picked. Do they tend to have higher ASIC scores?

My Titan has an ASIC of 79 and overclocks well but I guess I'm just looking for a good reason to part with it. I may grab a classified if they generally have higher ASIC.

I just don't like seeing all of these low ASIC scores coming from a supposed new stepping that was advertised to allow more overclocking potential.


----------



## leyzar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fniz92*
> 
> Ichill is the best there is, crazy beast.
> 
> Runs 10-20c cooler than most aftermarket 780's as seen here : http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/inno3d_ichill_gtx_780_herculez_x3_ultra_review,11.html


Just to make sure...
You mean this one : http://www.shop4pc.ro/cooler-vga-inno3d-ichill-herculez-x3-ultra-p-39067.html?utm_source=price-ro ?


----------



## Fniz92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leyzar*
> 
> Just to make sure...
> You mean this one : http://www.shop4pc.ro/cooler-vga-inno3d-ichill-herculez-x3-ultra-p-39067.html?utm_source=price-ro ?


Yes, but I don't think they fit the 780 Ti.
Just waiting for confirmation from vendor.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Looking to place my order today! I'll be getting two of these for SLI. See below and let me know your thoughts!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You are going to 100% need a bigger PSU if you are looking to overclock them to hell & back. We are destroying AX1200's over in club Titan.


----------



## Evo X

Can anyone tell me what's special about flashing with Sky's BIOS? Does it unlock some hidden performance or what?

Kind of scared to flash a brand new $700 product.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evo X*
> 
> Can anyone tell me what's special about flashing with Sky's BIOS? Does it unlock some hidden performance or what?
> 
> Kind of scared to flash a brand new $700 product.


removes boost, gives more power, unlocked voltage to 1.212. I have had my Titans on modded bios from the day they first came available. You will be fine...

*I am in no way @ fault if they die. USE EZ3FLASH OPTION #3*









off topic, if you are benching 1080P but running in surround scores will suffer.

I feel bad for 290x, only on top for 2 weeks.
















& amd can't even get their hands on enough chips to have them in computers @ an AMD sponsored event, but nv can have 4 780Ti's their day one.

ok, i'm done. Don't feel like getting this thred locked. Time to go make roast beast.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Can I join..............?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


only if you have you GPu ready for a GPU-Z link







,Fill Owners form in the front page


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> removes boost, gives more power, unlocked voltage to 1.212. I have had my Titans on modded bios from the day they first came available. You will be fine...
> 
> *I am in no way @ fault if they die. USE EZ3FLASH OPTION #3*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> off topic, if you are benching 1080P but running in surround scores will suffer.
> 
> *I feel bad for 290x, only on top for 2 weeks*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & amd can't even get their hands on enough chips to have them in computers @ an AMD sponsored event, but nv can have 4 780Ti's their day one.
> 
> ok, i'm done. Don't feel like getting this thread locked. Time to go make roast beast.


bad skupp bad skupp
















what wrong with Google chrome? every time I quote someone it adds up post that I had quoted before.

Google chrome or OCN code. in the past few days OCN are doing so much updates on they site.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> only if you have you GPu ready for a GPU-Z link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,Fill Owners form in the front page


I'll get you the GPU Z when I finally get the card :-D I'm having a hard time deciding between Ti or Non :-D

I need some definitive answers on the Waterblocks... what works and what doesn't


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Buddy I think they did already. I'm I saw a score of 82fps from a 780Ti here in some previous posts.
> 
> Btw Sky!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Good because this GPU is made for a hard bench not just hang in they PCI-E slot like a picture frame


----------



## Difunto

Finally set everything up! now to start testing it


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Still waiting to see these cards with a skyn3t bios ''show me the money''....


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> Finally set everything up! now to start testing it


Nice post Difunto. I was hoping someone would post a stock score. My 780 gets a similar score at 1254mhz, and yours isn't even overclocked. Awesome.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> bad skupp bad skupp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what wrong with Google chrome? every time I quote someone it adds up post that I had quoted before.
> 
> Google chrome or OCN code. in the past few days OCN are doing so much updates on they site.


Not just in Chrome. Doing that in Firefox as well. Must be OCN code.


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> Nice post Difunto. I was hoping someone would post a stock score. My 780 gets a similar score at 1254mhz, and yours isn't even overclocked. Awesome.


wait i think you are confused lol that's just me on the oc page! that's furlan's score. am about to flash it to skyn3ts bios


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> So anyone with experience with classified cards, does it seem like they are cherry picked. Do they tend to have higher ASIC scores?
> 
> My Titan has an ASIC of 79 and overclocks well but I guess I'm just looking for a good reason to part with it. I may grab a classified if they generally have higher ASIC.
> 
> I just don't like seeing all of these low ASIC scores coming from a supposed new stepping that was advertised to allow more overclocking potential.


My classified 780 has ASIC quality of 70.9%, I don't really think they do much binning. If it passes their minimum spec then it gets slapped onto a classified PCB.


----------



## valkeriefire

Ohh, ops. Can someone post a stock (nonOC) score on a non SC card? Overclocked scores are great, but make comparisons difficult I think.


----------



## Dart06

This is just with getting my max core offset of +256 (without touching power target or voltages and being 100% stable)

1184Mhz boost clock.

Now memory time.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> wait i think you are confused lol that's just me on the oc page! that's furlan's score. am about to flash it to skyn3ts bios


go ahead and flash my bios and bech it to hell up , I want to see a top score.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Would any of you Ti guys mind running Valley @ 1680x1050P for the 1080P challenged?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could run it in 4k just to troll you
Click to expand...

Well, hell...if you can run Eyefinity off an Nvidia GPU, I bet you can pull that off too.









The iChill does look awesome. Triple slot, triple fan cooler needed! With lights!

Quick question about flashing...I attempted to flash a couple GTX 660's a few months back and after flashing, neither were stable @ stock speeds. Unbelievably, Fry's returned the cards despite what I had done so I wasn't out anything. Of course, that completely put me off flashing and I've been S-C-A-R-E-D ever since. Obviously, a million things could have gone wrong. I can only tell you that:

-flashed individually
-flash went like clockwork
-flash was accepted
-followed a guide (don't remember who's), but it worked for several folks

Any guesses as to what went wrong?

I'm really interested in flashing my 780 because I can see it clocking all over the place, even down to 888 from 1189 in 3DMark.


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Well, hell...if you can run Eyefinity off an Nvidia GPU, I bet you can pull that off too.


Um, yeah, I might be changing that as I type this.



Why isn't this the EVGA 780ti club









EDIT: How long until we get voltage unlocking without having to flash a BIOS?


----------



## Fniz92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> Why isn't this the EVGA 780ti club


I must be pretty damn tired since I added SC for some reason..


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> go ahead and flash my bios and bech it to hell up , I want to see a top score.


got it up and running bro! thank you for that amazing Bios! i hate throttling here is my first attempt oc no artifacts

780ti

valley780ti.bmp 6075k .bmp file

TItan

valley titan.bmp 6075k .bmp file


+Rep for you !


----------



## valkeriefire

@ Difunto, what are your clock speeds? Scores without speeds don't do much to help comparisons. Thank you.

Is anyone else finding these valley score somewhat unimpressive? 780s get similar scores, the Ti has 20% more cores, but we are barely seeing any increase in Valley scores. Shouldn't we see average scores at least 10% higher or more?


----------



## Yungbenny911

I'm hoping to see 100 FPS from an extremely clocked 780ti, if else, i'll be disappointed








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> Is anyone else finding these valley score somewhat unimpressive? 780s get similar scores, the Ti has 20% more cores, but we are barely seeing any increase in Valley scores. Shouldn't we see average scores at least 10% higher or more?


Patience....

We just have to wait till the Pro's get to test the GPU. Most people are not just Dare-Devils. I think i would buy one and just test it, then return it back if i don't feel the need to keep it, but i have to wait for Fry's in my area to have them in stock.


----------



## Neutronman

Subbed.
Just stepped up my EVGA GTX 780 Classified for stock GTX 780Ti with Titan cooler. All it cost me was shipping..... Only problem is I am #68 in line, lol...... At least I still have my Classified to play with.....
Looking forward to getting a waterblock on this card.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> Is anyone else finding these valley score somewhat unimpressive? 780s get similar scores, the Ti has 20% more cores, but we are barely seeing any increase in Valley scores. Shouldn't we see average scores at least 10% higher or more?


well it's just been a day since the card was released. Don't worry magical numbers will come soon.


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> @ Difunto, what are your clock speeds? Scores without speeds don't do much to help comparisons. Thank you.
> 
> Is anyone else finding these valley score somewhat unimpressive? 780s get similar scores, the Ti has 20% more cores, but we are barely seeing any increase in Valley scores. Shouldn't we see average scores at least 10% higher or more?


i update it my post you can see the speed inside valley and the cpu runing at 4.8


----------



## Neutronman

Skyn3t does your bios increase the power limits on the 780Ti?


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neutronman*
> 
> Subbed.
> Just stepped up my EVGA GTX 780 Classified for stock GTX 780Ti with Titan cooler. All it cost me was shipping..... Only problem is I am #68 in line, lol...... At least I still have my Classified to play with.....
> Looking forward to getting a waterblock on this card.


I was number 85... I was able to return my Classified today for almost full price and then ordered a Ti (cost me a grand total of $11 more after shipping).

Tigerdirect for once has something at expected prices. Now I have to wait until Tuesday for my new card...


----------



## vlps5122

my 780 gets 75.5 fps with tweaks. Really hoping when my step-up is processed that I can at least hit 85-90 with the 780 ti.


----------



## superx51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> my 780 gets 75.5 fps with tweaks. Really hoping when my step-up is processed that I can at least hit 85-90 with the 780 ti.


Please explained what Tweeks?


----------



## ssgwright

I need help guys... for some reason the voltage control in msi afterburner is grey'd out... i can't get it to work. I uninstalled, flashed to sky's new bios everything.. it's still greyed out?


----------



## skupples

These things are definitely clocking beautifully..


----------



## Dart06

Gotta remember that we have been (or at least most of us) only doing it on air. I haven't even touched voltage.

Temps won't even go over 68c...


----------



## kx11

could someone help me with an online store that ships Herculez x3 overseas ?

i'm selling my current 780x2 to replace them with 780Ti x2


----------



## Neutronman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I was number 85... I was able to return my Classified today for almost full price and then ordered a Ti (cost me a grand total of $11 more after shipping).
> 
> Tigerdirect for once has something at expected prices. Now I have to wait until Tuesday for my new card...


What was your restocking fee?

Newegg wants to charge me 15% restocking as there is nothing wrong with the card, that's $105, so to be honest I'll just wait in line. The only game I'm playing now is BF4 so having the Ti immediately is not really a problem for me......


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neutronman*
> 
> Skyn3t does your bios increase the power limits on the 780Ti?


read the front page. I'm not telling a word







,

PS: This Thread is like your house, you only receive guest from the front door right. so this is the first thing you guys need to do go to the front page and see if the number you looking for is right .









I got love OCN lol


----------



## Dart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> read the front page. I'm not telling a word
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> PS: This Thread is like your house, you only receive guest from the front door right. so this is the first thing you guys need to do go to the front page and see if the number you looking for is right .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got love OCN lol


Was your score with stock bios or with the flashed bios?


----------



## brandon6199

True/False?

A Corsair AX860i PSU will be sufficient in powering (2) GTX 780 Ti's in SLI with an i7-4770k.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> True/False?
> 
> A Corsair AX860i PSU will be sufficient in powering (2) GTX 780 Ti's in SLI with an i7-4770k.


True,but if you plan on going with a modded bios and doing some heavy overclocking then i would get atleast a 1000watt psu....


----------



## Evo X

Stock Bios and Voltage. Highest core I can get stable is 215mhz. Memory on mine seems pretty disappointing at the moment. Can't even get a 100mhz boost stable.

Oh well, still very happy with the card. Even at stock, it's destroying any game I can throw at it on my 1080p monitor.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dart06*
> 
> Was your score with stock bios or with the flashed bios?


I don't have a Ti yet this score was and still with my 780.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> True/False?
> 
> A Corsair AX860i PSU will be sufficient in powering (2) GTX 780 Ti's in SLI with an i7-4770k.


nope , and nope, get a 1250w and up


----------



## lilchronic

well did a few runs today with only 1.212v no llc hack
on my ref 780 i could get a run in @ 1228/ 3700 @ 1.212v
nvcp tweaks and cpu @ 4.7ghz ......... skyn3ts bios 440pt


..... i reallly cant wait to get my hands on a 780ti classified..... i think that 100FPS barrier is guna be harder than we think


----------



## dubldwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evo X*
> 
> Stock Bios and Voltage. Highest core I can get stable is 215mhz. Memory on mine seems pretty disappointing at the moment. Can't even get a 100mhz boost stable.
> 
> Oh well, still very happy with the card. Even at stock, it's destroying any game I can throw at it on my 1080p monitor.


Wait what core clock speed is that?


----------



## Dart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I don't have a Ti yet this score was and still with my 780.
> nope , and nope, get a 1250w and up


But was the 780 on a flashed bios? That was my question.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evo X*
> 
> Stock Bios and Voltage. Highest core I can get stable is 215mhz. Memory on mine seems pretty disappointing at the moment. Can't even get a 100mhz boost stable.
> 
> Oh well, still very happy with the card. Even at stock, it's destroying any game I can throw at it on my 1080p monitor.


I got + 256mhz core and +400 memory to be fully stable with no voltage adjustments. Pretty good overclock.

Stock destroys everything at 1080p 120hz for me. Battlefield 4 was averaging 130fps with some dips into the high 90s. I'll probably keep it at stock. Benching is fun so I'll play more with it later.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubldwn*
> 
> Wait what core clock speed is that?


I was at 1184 core clock and 1950 memory


----------



## Evo X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubldwn*
> 
> Wait what core clock speed is that?


Afterburner says I boost to 1235 core with that OC.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dart06*
> 
> Was your score with stock bios or with the flashed bios?


of course, I got the best in my pocket.


----------



## szeged

780 ti arrived, got it all installed, waiting on drivers to update so i can get gpuz/precision x to recognize it lol


----------



## Neutronman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> read the front page. I'm not telling a word
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> PS: This Thread is like your house, you only receive guest from the front door right. so this is the first thing you guys need to do go to the front page and see if the number you looking for is right .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got love OCN lol


Yeah, maybe it was me but I read the front page but was confused by:

*Default power target 100% 300w by 200% slide 600w*


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 780 ti arrived, got it all installed, waiting on drivers to update so i can get gpuz/precision x to recognize it lol


OMG Finally..... gime gime gime numbers lol

I thought you went out to do the #2 and flushed yourself out lol, what a long time hahaha


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 780 ti arrived, got it all installed, waiting on drivers to update so i can get gpuz/precision x to recognize it lol


I expect nothing less than 100fps in valley from you....


----------



## szeged

soon







very very soon! pics inc also lol


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neutronman*
> 
> Yeah, maybe it was me but I read the front page but was confused by:
> 
> *Default power target 100% 300w by 200% slide 600w*


I need to add this info cuz

PX = Precision X read 200PT
AB = Msi Afterburner read 300PT










Here










Yeah the New AB skin is ready for download in the front page to match the 700's


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> OMG Finally..... gime gime gime numbers lol
> 
> I thought you went out to do the #2 and flushed yourself out lol, what a long time hahaha


Shiny new card like that could almost have a guy go for a #3


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Shiny new card like that could almost have a guy go for a #3



































Hey *szeged* did you read THIS LOL
*FtW* got your back lol


----------



## szeged

hahaha







pics inc next post, validating now on first page.


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> well did a few runs today with only 1.212v no llc hack
> on my ref 780 i could get a run in @ 1228/ 3700 @ 1.212v
> nvcp tweaks and cpu @ 4.7ghz ......... skyn3ts bios 440pt
> 
> 
> ..... i reallly cant wait to get my hands on a 780ti classified..... i think that 100FPS barrier is guna be harder than we think


i did the same clocks as you and got this

and this is my highest


----------



## szeged

and the score to beat in valley from my latest titan



time to start the bench session.


----------



## Evo X

Ok, I flashed the card with Sky's Bios. GPU-Z shows the updated 1046Mhz core clock.

What's the next step? How do I take advantage of the new unlocked controls? Afterburner is still showing 106% power limit and no voltage control.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pics inc next post, validating now on first page.


make it happen man.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> i did the same clocks as you and got this
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is my highest
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


did you do the NVCP tweaks ? .....kinda hope u didnt


----------



## valkeriefire

@szeged,

can you post a stock Valley run and post the stock boost clocks? So far only 1 has been posted, it was 2900ish if it was correct.

thank you


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> @szeged,
> 
> can you post a stock Valley run and post the stock boost clocks? So far only 1 has been posted, it was 2900ish if it was correct.
> 
> thank you


yep doing that now


----------



## Neutronman

Hey Skyn3t any chance you can take a stock bios and just increase the power limits to 200%? I'd like to test this bios...


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> did you do the NVCP tweaks ? .....kinda hope u didnt


i did


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the score to beat in valley from my latest titan
> 
> 
> 
> time to start the bench session.


Go beat that score.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evo X*
> 
> Ok, I flashed the card with Sky's Bios. GPU-Z shows the updated 1046Mhz core clock.
> 
> What's the next step? How do I take advantage of the new unlocked controls? Afterburner is still showing 106% power limit and no voltage control.


what? you must have 200PT there bro where did you get that file. LOL front page has the new file bro. you must downloaded it from the first time I uploaded the wrong vBios. lol


----------



## Evo X

So I restarted my PC after flashing the Bios and the card was unrecognized. Is that normal? Had to reinstall the drivers again.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yep doing that now


first thing id be doin is seeing if *zawarudos* voltage hack works








for get stock clocks


----------



## Dart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> @szeged,
> 
> can you post a stock Valley run and post the stock boost clocks? So far only 1 has been posted, it was 2900ish if it was correct.
> 
> thank you


If I recall I was at around 2935 at stock.

I can post it when I get home if you'd like. Going be watching Thor dark world first.


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I don't have a Ti yet this score was and still with my 780.
> nope , and nope, get a 1250w and up


1250w and up? For two GTX 780 Ti's and an i7-4770k? How did you come up with 1250w? I am interested to see how you came up with those figures.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neutronman*
> 
> Hey Skyn3t any chance you can take a stock bios and just increase the power limits to 200%? I'd like to test this bios...


Sorry but no vBios with PT aka PL only.


----------



## szeged

did a valley run, not on stock clocks









i put in + 230 on the core and + 300 on the memory, didnt touch the fan at all, left it on 100% stock.

i7 4770k @ 4.8ghz, 780ti @ 1158/1900



100% stable, 0 artifacts.

70.2 asic, i cant wait to get this card under water.

now ill run it at stock lol, sorry







i had to try a quick overclock lol.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> i did


thats ok , i also ran *Game booster* that closes out all unnecessary programs, switches to window classic mode and optimizes you're ram or something like that

we also have different systems so.................


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> 1250w and up? For two GTX 780 Ti's and an i7-4770k? How did you come up with 1250w? I am interested to see how you came up with those figures.


People running sli titans & 780s, get those clocks & voltage up & soon the PSUs are shutting down from lack of power.

850w PSUs work fine at stock & with some overclocking, but with the voltage hacks the cards can draw a lot of juice. Single 780 & 4770k all water cooled can pull 700W + from a psu if clocked high enough.


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> thats ok , i also ran *Game booster* that closes out all unnecessary programs, switches to window classic mode and optimizes you're ram or something like that
> 
> we also have different systems so.................


amam download that right now... one thing iv noticed is that i ranned that at 4.9ghz and then i ran it again at 4.8 and i got 
so the lower my cpu the better? lol


----------



## szeged

okay ran the 780ti bone stock 100% nothing adjusted at all in valley


----------



## ssgwright

i love this card! asic 82.8! here's my first firestrike run STOCK!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evo X*
> 
> So I restarted my PC after flashing the Bios and the card was unrecognized. Is that normal? Had to reinstall the drivers again.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evo X*
> 
> Ok, I flashed the card with Sky's Bios. GPU-Z shows the updated 1046Mhz core clock.
> 
> What's the next step? How do I take advantage of the new unlocked controls? Afterburner is still showing 106% power limit and no voltage control.


Take a look at this post here, He Flashed my vBios with no issue , You must have done something, if you want you can pm me.

i7monkey post_21151919


----------



## ssgwright

wow just did a run at 1304 no errors at all at 1.15v, (watercooled) this card is amazing! Haven't even touched the mem yet


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> wow just did a run at 1304 no errors at all at 1.15v, (watercooled) this card is amazing! Haven't even touched the mem yet


download the latest drivers. that generic vga thing is bugging me lol


----------



## skupples

Just so people here understand, as their seems to be allot of disinformation floating around about dx11.1 & dx11.2

IF you are on KEPLER architecture YOU HAVE HARDWARE that SUPPORTS dx11.1 & 11.2... I have read multiple places tonight that Hawaii is the only gpu that supports .1 & .2 this is an utter fallacy & who ever started the rumor is either ignorant, or on AMD payroll. So, once again... Your 780's have 100% complete support for both API'S

WINDOWS 7 DOES NOT SUPPORT DX11.1 OR DX11.2 (some people are saying win7 has "partial support" for 11.1, i'm not sure how something can have partial support for an APi, seeking more info on this)

WINDOWS 8 SUPPORTS DX11.1 BUT NOT 11.2

WINDOWS 8.1 SUPPORTS BOTH DX11.1 & DX11.2

in off topic new's... It's highly recommended to re-install your gpu drivers after flashing your bios.


----------



## ssgwright

I DID IT! I BROKE 6,000! 1318 CORE +513 MEM!!!



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1116493


----------



## ssgwright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> download the latest drivers. that generic vga thing is bugging me lol


I'm using the latest 331.65?


----------



## ssgwright

best i could get out of valley: 1318 core +410mem



did I mention I love this card?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> best i could get out of valley: 1318 core +410mem
> 
> 
> 
> did I mention I love this card?


nice, using skynet bios? under water or stock air?


----------



## szeged

flashed skyn3t bios onto the card, forgot to save my original bios first, any way to recover them? or will any reference 780 bios do? i heard that each card has its own specific stock bios when shipped, like it has the serial number into it somewhere or something, might just be crazy







if not, can anyone link me the reference non superclocked 780ti bios so i can save them?


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> flashed skyn3t bios onto the card, forgot to save my original bios first, any way to recover them? or will any reference 780 bios do? i heard that each card has its own specific stock bios when shipped, like it has the serial number into it somewhere or something, might just be crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if not, can anyone link me the reference non superclocked 780ti bios so i can save them?


here is mine









GK110.doc 233k .doc file
 just change the.doc to .rom


----------



## Evo X

Got Skynet's BIOS working. Just had to restart the PC and reinstall the drivers.

Now, anyone want to explain to me how this will help me overclock? I see the power limit goes up to 200% now. How does this help me? Does raising it affect the voltages?

Sorry for the noob questions. This is my first Kepler and I am unfamiliar with GPU boost.


----------



## szeged

skyn3t bios, 4770k @ 4.8 ghz, 780ti @1300/3850



now were getting somewhere.

i think my card is going to need a bit more than 1.212v to do more than 1350 on the core


----------



## superx51

Are there any tweaks to use on my i53570k 690 to run valley better?in 2560x1600


----------



## Burke888

Please add me!
Also, does anyone know where we can download drivers for this thing?
Thanks!

I added the Hi-Flow brackets for a little help for air cooling.


----------



## Fniz92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Burke888*
> 
> Please add me!
> Also, does anyone know where we can download drivers for this thing?
> Thanks!


You can add yourself by filling the form at the OP.

Drivers : http://www.geforce.com/drivers


----------



## iamhollywood5

I dont know what do to. Reference or Classy. These reference boards are OC'ing well mostly likely because of the new power delivery system but the Classy 780 Ti is going to be using the same exact PCB as the original 780 Classy and wont have power balancing. What did the 780 classy OC to on average? 1300Mhz? If these reference cards can do 1300Mhz on air with a _worse_ cooler than the ACX, there's gotta be something special about these ref boards. I have a feeling the Classy isn't going to blow away the reference this time, and might even OC a little worse than the original 780 Classy because its the same PCB with a fully-enabled core instead of a cut-down core. I know I should wait for Classy Ti reviews, and if they really are no better than these reference boards I'll just save the $80 premium, but it's tough to wait...

This is why I wish I could do EVGA step up from 780 Ti reference to 780 Ti Classy...


----------



## szeged

i think the classified will still blow it away due to 1.5v


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i think the classified will still blow it away due to 1.5v


That's with EVBot though, which I don't plan on buying =/ Can't these reference cards do 1.35v with a modded bios?


----------



## szeged

yeah i guess if you arent grabbing an evbot the classified isnt all that great then







just grab an ACX reference card and youre good


----------



## HighTemplar

I get my card tomorrow. I'll be benching and comparing it to my 780 Classified @ 1385mhz core. If it doesn't perform 10% better at least @ max overclock on air, I'm returning it and picking up a 2nd Classy.


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yeah i guess if you arent grabbing an evbot the classified isnt all that great then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just grab an ACX reference card and youre good


Well I'm gonna put it under water so I'd get a full reference instead of an ACX. But is it even possible to run 1.35v on a reference board? Because I know the Classy can at least do that with its normal BIOS. And I know they only put good cores in the Classys...


----------



## szeged

yeah its possible, i put 1.4v into my titans, people put 1.4 into 780s as well. just grab a reference card then and waterblock it


----------



## Burke888

Quick benchmark:


----------



## Groove2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> flashed skyn3t bios onto the card, forgot to save my original bios first, any way to recover them? will any reference 780 bios do?


No. Not compatible.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> I heard that each card has its own specific stock bios when shipped, like it has the serial number into it somewhere or something, might just be crazy


vBIOSes are vendor and model specific, but not specific to each single unit.
ASUS, EVGA, GIGABYTE...
Classified, Lightning, Windforce, DirectCu, SC, FTW...
So all Classified share same vBIOS across all units
(unless there is a newer vBIOS version out there and than installed on lately produced units)
No serial number in vBIOS. Only on PCB and packadge.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> can anyone link me the reference non superclocked 780ti bios so i can save them?


In techPowerUp Video Bios Collection the only available one for the moment it's the one from nVidia it self. More to come soon I suppose.
Here is _the link_


----------



## NateST

Still not convinced to step up yet, need to see some beat my air scores on a reference card, then almost guaranteed to get one.


----------



## szeged

ran firestrike on the card

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1587515?



1300/3850


----------



## Toology

I cant wait to pick up two of these in the next week or so, my wife is going to take my 680 lightnings. I had a feeling that Nvidia was going to release something like this, im glad i waited


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Burke888*
> 
> Please add me!
> Also, does anyone know where we can download drivers for this thing?
> Thanks!
> 
> I added the Hi-Flow brackets for a little help for air cooling.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Do the high flow brackets make a noticeable difference?


----------



## Robilar

Is there an EVGA backplate for the EVGA Ti available yet? I know they don't do much but they sure do look awesome.


----------



## BroHamBone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> Do the high flow brackets make a noticeable difference?


Was wondering the same. Take a Dremel and widen the stock bracket a bit!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> flashed skyn3t bios onto the card, forgot to save my original bios first, any way to recover them? or will any reference 780 bios do? i heard that each card has its own specific stock bios when shipped, like it has the serial number into it somewhere or something, might just be crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if not, can anyone link me the reference non superclocked 780ti bios so i can save them?


I gotcha you back I have the stock bios









EVGA-GK110.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BroHamBone*
> 
> Was wondering the same. Take a Dremel and widen the stock bracket a bit!


When I had one on a 680 a while back, it dropped temps 1-2 degrees. Wasn't anything remarkable but hey, every little bit helps.


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BroHamBone*
> 
> Was wondering the same. Take a Dremel and widen the stock bracket a bit!


My Classified has a high flow bracket but it's useless for the ACX cooler since it dumps all the heat out to the side. I've owned both the ASUS GTX 670 and evga GTX 780 Classified. I actually hate the ACX cooler it's garbage. It's just a bunch of marketing terms put together for a nice PowerPoint presentation on their website, the actual cooler is loud and rattles. It was a nice copy of the Asus but nowhere close in performance or acoustics. I am going with the stock cooler this time with the GTX 780Ti.


----------



## szeged

thanks sky









now, any one know why my valley score is lower than the titan clock for clock, but higher in firestrike clock for clock?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Is there an EVGA backplate for the EVGA Ti available yet? I know they don't do much but they sure do look awesome.


we have no words yet from EVGA about the back plate but we will.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> No. Not compatible.
> vBIOSes are vendor and model specific, but not specific to each single unit.
> ASUS, EVGA, GIGABYTE...
> Classified, Lightning, Windforce, DirectCu, SC, FTW...
> So all Classified share same vBIOS across all units
> (unless there is a newer vBIOS version out there and than installed on lately produced units)
> No serial number in vBIOS. Only on PCB and packadge.
> In techPowerUp Video Bios Collection the only available one for the moment it's the one from nVidia it self. More to come soon I suppose.
> Here is _the link_


For this GPU only one bios, and this bios won't work in another GPU. front page has the vBios.

I just wondering if you get my explanation in the Titan Thread. have you?


----------



## HighTemplar

Run some Firestrike Extreme benches. I wan't to see how much better of a GPU score the Ti gets than my Classy. My Classy does 5607 GPU score. I don't want to wait until tomorrow afternoon when I get mine to find out... lol


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Anyone OC one of these beasts underwater?


----------



## Dart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Run some Firestrike Extreme benches. I wan't to see how much better of a GPU score the Ti gets than my Classy. My Classy does 5607 GPU score. I don't want to wait until tomorrow afternoon when I get mine to find out... lol


Someone got 6000 last page. I'll post it.


----------



## skyn3t

*Thread Signature, slap it proudly*








♦░▒█▓▒░♦ [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Ti Owner's Club] ♦░▒█▓▒░♦

Code:



Code:


[CENTER]♦░▒█▓▒░♦  [URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club][Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Ti Owner's Club][/URL]  ♦░▒█▓▒░♦[/CENTER]


----------



## Dart06

Nice. Should I buy 3DMark? I think Firestrike Extreme would be fun.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dart06*
> 
> Nice. Should I buy 3DMark? I think Firestrike Extreme would be fun.


look for 3Dmark Firestrike, search the web to see if you can find discount coupon


----------



## NABBO

curiosity

can you tell me how is the 780 TI much overclocked, with Metro 2033 at 2560x1440, everything on very high, except phsyx, DOF and MSAA?
manages to keep constantly 60fps outside of the first level?
or collapses at some points (up to 35/40fps), as with the Titan and 780?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Is there an EVGA backplate for the EVGA Ti available yet? I know they don't do much but they sure do look awesome.


Give it a month. Last three I put back plates on became available about a month later on average. (580, 680, 690)


----------



## NABBO

I would like to also see the results with Metro Last Light, in the benchmark, again in 2560x1440, all very high except physx and SSAA.
always with very overclocked GTX 780 TI.


----------



## rationalthinking

Quick question I didn't have a chance to read the thread and my TIs just got here this afternoon.

Will my Titans block fit? (Regular FC EK not XXL)


----------



## szeged

no they wont


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> no they wont


Ah fckk, lol. No EK blocks out there atm I take it.


----------



## joelchoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Quick question I didn't have a chance to read the thread and my TIs just got here this afternoon.
> 
> Will my Titans block fit? (Regular FC EK not XXL)




you can try modding your block


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joelchoy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Quick question I didn't have a chance to read the thread and my TIs just got here this afternoon.
> 
> Will my Titans block fit? (Regular FC EK not XXL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can try modding your block
Click to expand...

That is all the needs to be taken out? How is the contact with mosfets after the mod?

You got me interested.


----------



## joelchoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> That is all the needs to be taken out? How is the contact with mosfets after the mod?
> 
> You got me interested.


theres nothing taken out but extra folded metal added to fill in the gaps along with thermal paste below the metal. After the gaps have been filled, thermal pad would be placed back.

the folded metal has thermal paste in between the folds and was hammered to remove air gaps


----------



## dubldwn

Locked and loaded. Validated.

Let's take her for a spin.


----------



## Dart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> look for 3Dmark Firestrike, search the web to see if you can find discount coupon


Good call I got it for 8 bucks on Steam.


----------



## dubldwn

Mine does 993 100% stock. Sucks. My 780 did 1097.

Time to OC.


----------



## dubldwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dart06*
> 
> Good call I got it for 8 bucks on Steam.


Wha wait how'd you get it for $8?


----------



## Evo X

Is there any way to adjust voltages using Afterburner with Sky's BIOS? Mine is still greyed out. Is it already set to 1.212 in the BIOS now? GPU-Z is reporting max VDDC as 1.0500 V during 3D load.

Seems like I could OC higher before the flash.


----------



## Arizonian

Did you guys see the Gigabyte version?



http://videocardz.com/47769/gigabyte-launches-geforce-gtx-780-ti-windforce-3x-cooler


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Did you guys see the Gigabyte version?
> 
> 
> 
> http://videocardz.com/47769/gigabyte-launches-geforce-gtx-780-ti-windforce-3x-cooler


Ahhh, i thought Amazon has the wrong image attached to the listing, so I let it slide... Turns out the model# is correct


----------



## nrok45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Did you guys see the Gigabyte version?
> 
> 
> 
> http://videocardz.com/47769/gigabyte-launches-geforce-gtx-780-ti-windforce-3x-cooler


If this page is correct, then it seems that this gigabyte card has a nice overclock and a decent aftermarket cooler pretty early after release.


----------



## seasons8

I'm in....EVGA GTX 780 Ti....second one on the way


----------



## Furlans

I ordered one now on evga EU shop!
Will i win the silicon lottery or will i get a useless videocard Like my older 62%Asic GTX 690?









LittleOT
Does anyone know shipping times from evga eu? ( i unfortunately live in Italy )


----------



## ssgwright

hmm I used my ek titan block on my ti, I just had to double over a thermal pad for the extra two mosfets on the far right (marked in red) of the card here:


----------



## dubldwn

Stock volts:
Game stable @1201
Crashes @1227

Upping voltage


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubldwn*
> 
> Stock volts:
> Game stable @1201
> Crashes @1227
> 
> Upping voltage


That's simply amazing for stock voltage.


----------



## V5-aps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> hmm I used my ek titan block on my ti, I just had to double over a thermal pad for the extra two mosfets on the far right (marked in red) of the card here:


That's what most blocks that aren't full length should need I think, either thermal pads or shim it.

How is it clocking ?


----------



## ssgwright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V5-aps*
> 
> That's what most blocks that aren't full length should need I think, either thermal pads or shim it.
> 
> How is it clocking ?


stable at 1318 +400 on the mem


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> hmm I used my ek titan block on my ti, I just had to double over a thermal pad for the extra two mosfets on the far right (marked in red) of the card here:


That sounds very interesting, how are your results?

Please add me to the list Sky


----------



## dubldwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubldwn*
> 
> Stock volts:
> Game stable @1201
> Crashes @1227
> 
> Upping voltage


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> That's simply amazing for stock voltage.


Yes well unfortunately adding the nVidia approved 75mV made it noticeably more stable, but I still crashed @1227.


----------



## the_real_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> Do the high flow brackets make a noticeable difference?


They made a nice difference on my 780gtx sli'ed brought my temp down 3 - 4 c and I was able to ramp the fan down a bit


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> That sounds very interesting, how are your results?
> 
> Please add me to the list Sky


You need to add your self mate
Page 1 google


----------



## dseg

When do the 6GBs come out? 3GB is sad, my BF4 already uses all my 3GB.
Still waiting on the Hydro's also. Air makes me sad too...


----------



## V5-aps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlankerWang*
> 
> according to "someone" from HK, the differences on 780Ti's new reference PCB are quite important.
> 
> However, some(maybe all?) 780Ti in the market now(only China or worldwide? not sure) actually use 780's PCB. That makes MOSFETs burned and cards dead.


Should be able to tell 780 pcb from the 780Ti pcb without taking the cooler off and looking at the back. The 780 pcb has a row of silver next to the ram slots, Ti does not from the pics i've seen.
Might be worth some of the owners posting up some pics.


----------



## wstanci3

^No news about 6gb 780Ti's yet. EVGA has commented that they have no plans of yet to make one.


----------



## Dart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V5-aps*
> 
> Should be able to tell 780 pcb from the 780Ti pcb without taking the cooler off and looking at the back. The 780 pcb has a row of silver next to the ram slots, Ti does not from the pics i've seen.
> Might be worth some of the owners posting up some pics.


I just looked at my 780ti and the PCBs look extremely similar with just minor differences.


----------



## V5-aps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dart06*
> 
> I just looked at my 780ti and the PCBs look extremely similar with just minor differences.


The pics on TPU show the back of the newer Ti clearly.


----------



## h2spartan

Why am I inclined not to feel sorry for China? Oh, I know, because of their shady business practice most of the time.


----------



## HighTemplar

Hm... I think I might keep my 780 Classy for PhysX and Folding until I get my 2nd 780 Ti for SLI.

I'll be doing some comparisons to my 780 Classy @ 1385mhz vs whatever I get with my 780 Ti today, and I'll post the results here.

I've got a pretty good suite of games and benches to test with.

I'll try to make some graphs as well with Excel.


----------



## Dart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V5-aps*
> 
> The pics on TPU show the back of the newer Ti clearly.


Well to me they looked similar. That 780ti PCB is the same as the one I have.

780ti
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_780_Ti/images/card2.jpg

780
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/images/stories/galleries/reviews/2013/gtx780-retail/evga-gtx780-2.jpg

Here's my stock 780ti Firestrike:









Small overclock with no voltage or powertarget change:


----------



## Skovsgaard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Hm... I think I might keep my 780 Classy for PhysX and Folding until I get my 2nd 780 Ti for SLI.
> 
> I'll be doing some comparisons to my 780 Classy @ 1385mhz vs whatever I get with my 780 Ti today, and I'll post the results here.
> 
> I've got a pretty good suite of games and benches to test with.
> 
> I'll try to make some graphs as well with Excel.


Really looking forward to the results.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dseg*
> 
> When do the 6GBs come out? 3GB is sad, my BF4 already uses all my 3GB.
> Still waiting on the Hydro's also. Air makes me sad too...


Hydrocopper is an over priced, low quality, 90% of the time warped block. Go EK or go home... The 6GB model may take a long time if ever to come to fruition. It's Nvidia's way of keeping Titan on top for high res gaming.

Something tell's me this bricked 780Ti dealio is going to be an extremely over hyped response to 1 or 2 dead units... Inb4 gpu killing driver thread @ 10,000 posts...









Nvidia pushes out a whole line of gpu's, that are killing them selves because "they used the same pcb as 780"... ?


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skovsgaard*
> 
> Really looking forward to the results.


Glad someone's interested


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Glad someone's interested


He's not the only one I am too


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Glad someone's interested


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> He's not the only one I am too


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skovsgaard*
> 
> Really looking forward to the results.


I third this. I would like to hear your thoughts on it as well. I'm just wondering if the stock reference cooler is adequate for some overclocking or I should buy an ACX brand. Your thoughts will be much appreciated.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubldwn*
> 
> Locked and loaded. Validated.
> 
> Let's take her for a spin.


do it









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dart06*
> 
> Good call I got it for 8 bucks on Steam.


Nice deal , told ya you could find in for cheap.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evo X*
> 
> Is there any way to adjust voltages using Afterburner with Sky's BIOS? Mine is still greyed out. Is it already set to 1.212 in the BIOS now? GPU-Z is reporting max VDDC as 1.0500 V during 3D load.
> 
> Seems like I could OC higher before the flash.


Yes voltage control is locked in AB, just follow by click "settings" on AB and tick those little box , when you close it it may pop up a message warning you, just click ok and restart AB.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> hmm I used my ek titan block on my ti, I just had to double over a thermal pad for the extra two mosfets on the far right (marked in red) of the card here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is any way you can report temp's to us and measure it with Temp Gun Infrared.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> That sounds very interesting, how are your results?
> 
> Please add me to the list Sky
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You can add yourself bud , Form is located in the front page.








welcome to the club.

PS: About this issue posted from the Chinese site, Why only new members know it?







yeah thing's wont look right from where I look.

Why I cannot find any more info about it, Videocardz.com always report news from the ChiHell site, but nothing is there yet. Guess this is just a rumor. so


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> I third this. I would like to hear your thoughts on it as well. I'm just wondering if the stock reference cooler is adequate for some overclocking or I should buy an ACX brand. Your thoughts will be much appreciated.


I can't really tell you mate I run water blacks on all my GPUs
The last time I ever use a air cooler was on a 8800 GTX
Long time ago lol


----------



## Fniz92

Honestly just get a reference card, you can always change the heatsink for lower temps.
My card runs 1.225MHz with a fan profile and it's very quiet.
I doubt ACX will let you run higher clocks 24/7.


----------



## skyn3t

*Aqua Computer presents full cover water block for GTX 780 Ti*



Source


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> I can't really tell you mate I run water blacks on all my GPUs
> The last time I ever use a air cooler was on a 8800 GTX
> Long time ago lol


Well, I thought about going underwater...
But then I remembered this will be my first build, so I probably should go a little slow... at first. lol


----------



## pterois

Is it stable with all games? Can it go further with afterburner or precision x ?


----------



## pterois

How far were you able to overclock with software?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pterois*
> 
> Is it stable with all games? Can it go further with afterburner or precision x ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pterois*
> 
> How far were you able to overclock with software?


use the edit post and add you next question to it, it does make a lot easy.

1.25v with LLC disable


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

This card is rediculous, it outperforms my two 7970GHz and it's only at 1228/1649 
Although bad crossfire support might be the reason for that.


----------



## trivium nate

i have this EVGa gtx 680 it does an amazing job but was just wodering if i should get one of these bad boys?

this is the one I have
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130780

one I want
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487001


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trivium nate*
> 
> i have this EVGa gtx 680 it does an amazing job but was just wodering if i should get one of these bad boys?
> 
> this is the one I have
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130780
> 
> one I want
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487001


A good upgrade if you can afford it and if you're willing to overclock. But you're posting in one of the most biased threads


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trivium nate*
> 
> i have this EVGa gtx 680 it does an amazing job but was just wodering if i should get one of these bad boys?
> 
> this is the one I have
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130780
> 
> one I want
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487001


Well, do you really need it or you are just benching for fun. I am guessing your 680 is runs fine from your reply. If you are a gamer and in the first option, probably wait for maxwell. If you just want to have the best and OC it for fun, then 780 ti is a good card for that.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trivium nate*
> 
> i have this EVGa gtx 680 it does an amazing job but was just wodering if i should get one of these bad boys?
> 
> this is the one I have
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130780
> 
> one I want
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487001


That's definitely a worth while upgrade.

Can't find much on this brick 780 stuff, the only source is chiphell, no one else has picked it up, or linked actual evidence, just words. People are so easily swayed, show us photo's of the blown cap, vrm, mosfet!


----------



## Difunto

any 1 know why my msi voltage is greyed out?


----------



## Fniz92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> any 1 know why my msi voltage is greyed out?


Wait for update or use EVGA Precision.


----------



## Robilar

I saw (somewhere on here) a GPU closed AIO watercooling solution based on a 120 rad. Does anyone know a) if this will fit the 780Ti, b) if it has decent performance, and c) what that brand and model is?

I'm only going to be using a single card and have a frankly awesome H220 for my cpu (and as such do not need a full loop setup).

I have a 120mm exhaust port on my case that would be perfect for it.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01344_zpsa4dfb4f3.jpg.html


----------



## cyenz

It´s the Arctic Accelero Hybrid, and on my 290x it does wonders, topping at 59C after 1 hour of BF4 at stock clocks.

Beware, it´s a nightmare to assemble..


----------



## Robilar

Thank you REP+ !

Could not remember the name of it.

Will have to see if it is compatible with the 780Ti

I noticed there are two versions, the hybrid and the extreme. Any idea of the difference (other than $20)


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I saw (somewhere on here) a GPU closed AIO watercooling solution based on a 120 rad. Does anyone know a) if this will fit the 780Ti, b) if it has decent performance, and c) what that brand and model is?
> 
> I'm only going to be using a single card and have a frankly awesome H220 for my cpu (and as such do not need a full loop setup).
> 
> I have a 120mm exhaust port on my case that would be perfect for it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


we used to order some custom bracket from Dwood in order to mode the stock cooler to AIO close loop GPU cooler, but looks like he messed up his reputation thread got locked and ppl still figthing for they money. if still.


----------



## BroHamBone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> It´s the Arctic Accelero Hybrid, and on my 290x it does wonders, topping at 59C after 1 hour of BF4 at stock clocks.
> 
> Beware, it´s a nightmare to assemble..


I was always wondering about the hybrid. Nice to know it is working well for you!


----------



## HighTemplar

I might slap an AIO cooler on it, like the Antec 620. These don't need a shim right? I can just slap it on with the zip ties? I should be getting mine within a couple hours. It's out for delivery.

I also have an H100 sitting around that I could use for it. I'll try to mount that instead.

Also, regarding the LLC mod for voltage, has anyone done it successfully? Skynet, you said that you did it right? Do you have a link to where that mod is for the Ti? Or is it no different than the Titan LLC mod?

Thanks


----------



## Robilar

The review at Anandtech has it dropping full load temps by 30C on a GTX680... Plus a virtually silent sound profile. My only worry after reading that review is the thermal glue to attach the heatsinks is permanent. I don't keep hardware forever and would need to be able to restore it to stock. I wonder if there is a good thermal adhesive tape available that could be substituted.


----------



## MaxOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Thank you REP+ !
> 
> Could not remember the name of it.
> 
> Will have to see if it is compatible with the 780Ti
> 
> I noticed there are two versions, the hybrid and the extreme. Any idea of the difference (other than $20)


I installed the AC Hybrid on my Titan last week and I can confirm that it works amazingly well. Under full load 1200/6400 with 1.212v it doesn't go over 51C. In comparison, I had to keep the stock cooler at 80% in order to stay at 82C. The noise was unbearable.

The AC Extreme 3 is a air cooling only solution. It is a different product.

A couple of notes on the Hybrid:
1) as it has been mentioned, it is a pain in the rear to install and I would discourage anybody who is not familiar with this kind of stuff from even trying it.
2) the 120mm fan provided with the kit is a piece of junk. I replaced it after 2 days with 2 Noctua in push-pull optimized for air pressure and I gained an extra 12C with less noise
3) the pump is not completely silent, you can always hear a humming noise in the background. Nothing irritating (for me) but some people may not like it.
4) The glue, while not easy to remove once applied, is not permanent. I know a guy who used it on 2 cards and with a bit of patience was able to clean it and reinstall the stock cooler.


----------



## kx11

i'm thinking about skipping 780 ti for 880 in april


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxOC*
> 
> I installed the AC Hybrid on my Titan last week and I can confirm that it works amazingly well. Under full load 1200/6400 with 1.212v it doesn't go over 51C. In comparison, I had to keep the stock cooler at 80% in order to stay at 82C. The noise was unbearable.
> 
> The AC Extreme 3 is a air cooling only solution. It is a different product.
> 
> A couple of notes on the Hybrid:
> 1) as it has been mentioned, it is a pain in the rear to install and I would discourage anybody who is not familiar with this kind of stuff from even trying it.
> 2) the 120mm fan provided with the kit is a piece of junk. I replaced it after 2 days with 2 Noctua in push-pull optimized for air pressure and I gained an extra 12C with less noise
> 3) the pump is not completely silent, you can always hear a humming noise in the background. Nothing irritating (for me) but some people may not like it.


What about the thermal glue they provide? Can you substitute a good thermal adhesive tape?


----------



## MaxOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> What about the thermal glue they provide? Can you substitute a good thermal adhesive tape?


Sure, the glue provided with the kit will give you the best results, but you can always use a thermal adhesive tape if you feel more comfortable.


----------



## skyn3t

*GTX 780 Ti Volt Unlocked MSI Afterburner 1.325.v*

going to update it soon


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> *GTX 780 Ti Volt Unlocked MSI Afterburner 1.325.v*


It worked for you skynet on your Ti?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> It worked for you skynet on your Ti?


It does work.







It was tested with Difunto GTX 780 Ti


----------



## Toology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> I might slap an AIO cooler on it, like the Antec 620. These don't need a shim right? I can just slap it on with the zip ties? I should be getting mine within a couple hours. It's out for delivery.
> 
> I also have an H100 sitting around that I could use for it. I'll try to mount that instead.
> 
> Also, regarding the LLC mod for voltage, has anyone done it successfully? Skynet, you said that you did it right? Do you have a link to where that mod is for the Ti? Or is it no different than the Titan LLC mod?
> 
> Thanks


Let me know how that works, im thinking of doing the same thing when i get mine.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> Let me know how that works, im thinking of doing the same thing when i get mine.


have you read my post above?

Edited, look like we are having issue with it.


----------



## HighTemplar

Just got it in the mail. Will post pics for verification shortly


----------



## h2spartan

It is an exciting time receiving new cards and opening them for the first time! That may be the main reason i want a Ti, not because i necessarily need one. I just want a new toy dammit!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> i'm thinking about skipping 780 ti for 880 in april


Hopefully we get it by then...


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> It is an exciting time receiving new cards and opening them for the first time! That may be the main reason i want a Ti, not because i necessarily need one. I just want a new toy dammit!


I know that feel, I got one because I had nothing else to spend money on. I don't even play intensive games much any more (Other than FFXIV, but I only raid now), all modern AAA games kinda suck imo.


----------



## szeged

well, awake again and another day of benching ahead of me. gonna try to push higher than 1300 core today, i still cant figure out why this card is 3 fps behind my titan clock for clock in valley, but ahead by about 400 gpu score clock for clock in firestrike =\


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> well, awake again and another day of benching ahead of me. gonna try to push higher than 1300 core today, i still cant figure out why this card is 3 fps behind my titan clock for clock in valley, but ahead by about 400 gpu score clock for clock in firestrike =\


szeged you got PM


----------



## theilya

do aftermarket coolers void warranty on this cards?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> do aftermarket coolers void warranty on this cards?


It varies. Depends If there is a 'void if removed' sticker when your taking it apart as it technically does void warranty and RMA can be declined.

Some companies like EVGA ( my favorite ) don't have such a policy as long as when you send it back it's in original form and default BIOS. EVGA actually encourage enthusiast and understand completely.


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> It varies. Depends If there is a 'void if removed' sticker when your taking it apart as it technically does void warranty and RMA can be declined.
> 
> Some companies like EVGA ( my favorite ) don't have such a policy as long as when you send it back it's in original form and default BIOS. EVGA actually encourage enthusiast and understand completely.


So if you were to send it back to them with, say, a dead set of VRMs but having clocked it to 1300/2000 (stock voltage and bios) would they send a replacement?


----------



## brandon6199

My two EVGA GTX 780 Ti's have been shipped and should be arriving early next week.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> So if you were to send it back to them with, say, a dead set of VRMs but having clocked it to 1300/2000 would they send a replacement?


My understanding from EVGAJacob is must be returned in 'original' form.

Someone correct me if I'm wrong but I don't think there is a way to test what the last OC that was on it.


----------



## theilya

to anyone waiting on acx coolers like me


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> So if you were to send it back to them with, say, a dead set of VRMs but having clocked it to 1300/2000 (stock voltage and bios) would they send a replacement?


As long as you send it back in original form, still sporting the warranty sticker, EVGA is pretty willing to replace it. They have even moved to placing the warranty sticker on non essential parts of the card (Screw's, seal's, ect) It's good measure to return it to stock bios. I have heard some people say that the original bios has some sort of exclusive serial, i do not believe this is true, but it's still good to back it up w/ gpu-z. or NVflash save feature.


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I have heard some people say that the original bios has some sort of exclusive serial, i do not believe this is true, but it's still good to back it up w/ gpu-z. or NVflash save feature.


Isn't that easy to confirm by making a diff between BIOS dumps from two identical cards?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> Isn't that easy to confirm by making a diff between BIOS dumps from two identical cards?


I have no idea, crossing the bounds of my actual knowledge of the topic. All I know is iv'e yet to see anyone confirm the "unique signature" of a cards bios... Would love clarification.


----------



## HighTemplar

Guys which BIOS are you using for the 1.212v or 1.25 (preferably)?

Also, skynet, why'd you remove the MSI Afterburner LLC post? It doesn't work on the 780 Ti?


----------



## Fniz92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Guys which BIOS are you using for the 1.212v or 1.25 (preferably)?
> 
> Also, skynet, why'd you remove the MSI Afterburner LLC post? It doesn't work on the 780 Ti?


Did not work for me :/


----------



## HighTemplar

Just flashed the Skynet BIOS on the main page

Trying the LLC now...

Prob wont work until Afterburner is updated with vcore control for the Ti


----------



## skupples

If the current LLC trick is not working, it means that the 780ti does not sport the n4206 chip. I'm sure Zawarudo is looking into it.


----------



## Difunto

yea it didn't work because the volts kept throttle-ling from 1.18 to 1.21 up and down so it crashed when it needed the power.


----------



## jameschisholm

You know when buying a reference card, is the AIB partner irrelevant? I was looking at the EVGA ref card, but its now out of stock but there Gigabyte one is there in stock now?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> You know when buying a reference card, is the AIB partner irrelevant? I was looking at the EVGA ref card, but its now out of stock but there Gigabyte one is there in stock now?


as far as the hardware goes, it is all the same, but with the partner, you are paying for their support, and that is where evga comes into play.


----------



## Fniz92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> You know when buying a reference card, is the AIB partner irrelevant? I was looking at the EVGA ref card, but its now out of stock but there Gigabyte one is there in stock now?


EVGA = best customer support in my opinion.
Other than that, no, not really.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fniz92*
> 
> EVGA = best customer support in my opinion.
> Other than that, no, not really.


this


----------



## jameschisholm

If a card is going to fail, would it show signs within 28 days? The Shop I buy from (ScanUK), they give me a 28 day returns guarantee


----------



## szeged

can never tell really, ive never had a card fail on me, but my gfs brother had a msi 7950 die in 3 days of normal use.


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> If the current LLC trick is not working, it means that the 780ti does not sport the n4206 chip. I'm sure Zawarudo is looking into it.


I'm getting the 00 return when I do the LLC trick. So it seems to be activated.


----------



## Jared Pace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> If the current LLC trick is not working, it means that the 780ti does not sport the n4206 chip. I'm sure Zawarudo is looking into it.


Skupples i count on the quality of your posts bro. Same controller m8


----------



## HighTemplar

The 00 return is showing me that the LLC trick works, however MSI Afterburner does not display voltage whatsoever. There is not even the option for it in Beta 16. In order for the trick to work, I need to have voltage control via MSI Afterburner correct? It does not seem to be working right with Precision.

Anyways, I can pass Valley at 1300mhz (1297), but my CPU isn't OC'd enough for me to bother posting the score.

I will say in BF3, I run at 1284mhz and I can see a decent increase in FPS compared to my Classy at 1333mhz which was my stable gaming clock for that card. Compared to my max bench clock of 1385mhz on the Classy, the 780 Ti @ 1284 without any memory OC, beats it by around 400 GPU points.

Even though I'm not floored by the gain in performance I got, I'll most likely be getting another 780 Ti for SLI as I have my Classy for sale on Ebay and I'm waiting to use that $$ to pick up a 2nd Ti (with additional $$ of course).

Also, I'm planning on slapping my H100 on the card to drop the temps.

At 1.212v, after 20 mins of BF3, it gets up to 74-75C and I can tell it's right on the verge of artifacting at that point. I'd like to get it down to 55-60C @ load with the H100, and I'll post my results later on.

I've been told I don't need a shim, so lets hope that's the case!









Also, my ASIC is 80.6%


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Just flashed the Skynet BIOS on the main page
> 
> Trying the LLC now...
> 
> Prob wont work until Afterburner is updated with vcore control for the Ti


Just to let you all know we´re working on the volt mod and LLC for the 780Ti!
As soon as we have some results they will be posted, until then hang on!









Cheers all

Ed


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> The 00 return is showing me that the LLC trick works, however MSI Afterburner does not display voltage whatsoever. There is not even the option for it in Beta 16. In order for the trick to work, I need to have voltage control via MSI Afterburner correct? It does not seem to be working right with Precision.
> 
> Anyways, I can pass Valley at 1300mhz (1297), but my CPU isn't OC'd enough for me to bother posting the score.
> 
> I will say in BF3, I run at 1284mhz and I can see a decent increase in FPS compared to my Classy at 1333mhz which was my stable gaming clock for that card. Compared to my max bench clock of 1385mhz on the Classy, the 780 Ti @ 1284 without any memory OC, beats it by around 400 GPU points.
> 
> Even though I'm not floored by the gain in performance I got, I'll most likely be getting another 780 Ti for SLI as I have my Classy for sale on Ebay and I'm waiting to use that $$ to pick up a 2nd Ti (with additional $$ of course).
> 
> Also, I'm planning on slapping my H100 on the card to drop the temps.
> 
> At 1.212v, after 20 mins of BF3, it gets up to 74-75C and I can tell it's right on the verge of artifacting at that point. I'd like to get it down to 55-60C @ load with the H100, and I'll post my results later on.
> 
> I've been told I don't need a shim, so lets hope that's the case!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, my ASIC is 80.6%


We already know how to make the core voltage slide work as you can see below. voltage is unstable with the voltmod. so it may take a bit longer cuz we don't have the Ti in our hands so it makes a bit more difficult to work with.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared Pace*
> 
> Skupples i count on the quality of your posts bro. Same controller m8
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


is that the Ti volt controller? or it is just a pic?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared Pace*
> 
> Skupples i count on the quality of your posts bro. Same controller m8


+1 one for picture proof... & above we now have an answer from horses mouth, i was just dropping assumptions, thus making an ass out of my self.









I'm itching to pick one of these up for what will soon be a GPU'less 3570k in MVF.... *IF* lightning or classi happen to have mem volt access.

I'm guessing (his name escapes me @ this moment) MSI-AB beta 17 with proper 780ti and 290x access is right around the corner.


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Just to let you all know we´re working on the volt mod and LLC for the 780Ti!
> As soon as we have some results they will be posted, until then hang on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> Ed


Well, none of the Afterburners out now have voltage access, so is it theoretically even possible without a new beta?


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> We already know how to make the core voltage slide work as you can see below. voltage is unstable with the voltmod. so it may take a bit longer cuz we don't have the Ti in our hands so it makes a bit more difficult to work with.


You made it work how? I don't see the info on the main page.

Trying Beta 15, which is the one you pasted. If there's anything special I need to do let me know.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> If a card is going to fail, would it show signs within 28 days? The Shop I buy from (ScanUK), they give me a 28 day returns guarantee


Shouldn't the product still maintain it's manufacturer warranty? Like, you have 28 day's to exchange it with them, after that you must default to the manufacturer? This is how it works on this side of the pond, i assume it's the same over yonder.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> You made it work how? I don't see the info on the main page.
> 
> Trying Beta 15, which is the one you pasted. If there's anything special I need to do let me know.


They are saying it's introduced serious instability, so it's still under construction...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Well, none of the Afterburners out now have voltage access, so is it theoretically even possible without a new beta?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> You made it work how? I don't see the info on the main page.
> 
> Trying Beta 15, which is the one you pasted. If there's anything special I need to do let me know.


The buck controller is the same NCP4206 but its not quite as simple as it seems as the power phases are different!
As i said: Hang on!


----------



## Evo X

Anyone know what the stock voltage is on this thing? Is it 1.15v?

I want to restore it to stock when I'm not benching to help lower temps.

Using 1.187V right now.


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> The buck controller is the same NCP4206 but its not quite as simple as it seems as the power phases are different!
> As i said: Hang on!


Are you working on it just to do it, because you don't have a 780 'Titanium'...
Quite surprising you're already working on it before you get your hands on one

Either way, props!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Shouldn't the product still maintain it's manufacturer warranty? Like, you have 28 day's to exchange it with them, after that you must default to the manufacturer? This is how it works on this side of the pond, i assume it's the same over yonder.
> They are saying it's introduced serious instability, so it's still under construction...


Overclocking introduces serious instability... but we don't avoid that do we? There's risk involved with everything. I'm sure there hasn't been a thorough amount of testing done yet, so perhaps it isn't unstable on everyone's rig.

Regardless, I'm not in a hurry.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evo X*
> 
> Anyone know what the stock voltage is on this thing? Is it 1.15v?
> 
> I want to restore it to stock when I'm not benching to help lower temps.
> 
> Using 1.187V right now.


Shouldn't you just be able to hit "reset"?


----------



## Evo X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Shouldn't you just be able to hit "reset"?


"Reset" only resets the clocks. Voltage is handled separately in EVGA Precision.


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evo X*
> 
> Anyone know what the stock voltage is on this thing? Is it 1.15v?
> 
> I want to restore it to stock when I'm not benching to help lower temps.
> 
> Using 1.187V right now.


i am using skyn3ts bios at 1050 volts
1200mhz on the core and + 155 memory


----------



## HighTemplar

The stock voltage varies with ASIC.

I needed +78 via Precision to get to 1.2v, instead of the +38 I needed on my prior quad Titan setup.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Are you working on it just to do it, because you don't have a 780 'Titanium'...
> Quite surprising you're already working on it before you get your hands on one
> 
> Either way, props!
> Overclocking introduces serious instability... but we don't avoid that do we? There's risk involved with everything. I'm sure there hasn't been a thorough amount of testing done yet, so perhaps it isn't unstable on everyone's rig.
> 
> Regardless, I'm not in a hurry.


I did not say ME, i said WE! SKYN3T CREW!
All good things come to those who wait!


----------



## Evo X

When I hit reset on the voltages with Skynet's BIOS, it goes down to .937v.

That can't be right, can it? Seems way too low.


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> i am using skyn3ts bios at 1.050 volts
> 1200mhz on the core and + 155 memory


Skynets BIOS should be 1.212v... unless you changed it?

EDIT: Nvm... I forgot you had to set it manually... rofl

You should be able to get a lot more than 1200mhz with the skynet BIOS.

One thing I noticed guys. The stock BIOS allows the vcore to vary wildly. I was going from 1.087 to 1.2v when I originally set +78mv in Precision and benched it, which resulted in artifacts.

When I flashed skynet's BIOS, the voltage was flat stable and allowed for a higher OC.

I was getting artifacts at anything over 1250 originally, and with skynet's BIOS, that went up to 1300mhz.

I plan on stripping the heatsink tonight and ziptying an H100 to it for the heck of it, because of the 75C I get at load with 100% fanspeed in BF3. It's a monster die and put's out some serious TDP, equal to that of the 290X.
I'm just super paranoid about stripping off the heatsink and voiding the warranty so soon... argh!


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evo X*
> 
> When I hit reset on the voltages with Skynet's BIOS, it goes down to .987v.
> 
> That can't be right, can it? Seems way too low.


Because it is. That's the lowest powerstate. You need to set it manually or you'll artifact and crash EVERY time you game.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evo X*
> 
> When I hit reset on the voltages with Skynet's BIOS, it goes down to .937v.
> 
> That can't be right, can it? Seems way too low.


Not sure... Assumption/comparison... My titans idle/2d ~.881-.919


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Skynets BIOS should be 1.212v... unless you changed it?
> 
> You should be able to get a lot more than 1200mhz with the skynet BIOS.


oh no i can go up to 1.212 but i was just sharing the low voltage needed for 1200mhz
it can go lower with out any mem oc
my idle is at 324mhz 875v
and if you leave it at "reset" voltage will increase by itself to like 1037 on evga


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Skynets BIOS should be 1.212v... unless you changed it?
> 
> You should be able to get a lot more than 1200mhz with the skynet BIOS.
> 
> One thing I noticed guys. The stock BIOS allows the vcore to vary wildly. I was going from 1.087 to 1.2v when I originally set +78mv in Precision and benched it, which resulted in artifacts.
> 
> When I flashed skynet's BIOS, the voltage was flat stable and allowed for a higher OC.
> 
> I was getting artifacts at anything over 1250 originally, and with skynet's BIOS, that went up to 1300mhz.
> 
> I plan on stripping the heatsink tonight and ziptying an H100 to it for the heck of it, because of the 75C I get at load with 100% fanspeed in BF3. It's a monster die and put's out some serious TDP, equal to that of the 290X.
> I'm just super paranoid about stripping off the heatsink and voiding the warranty so soon... argh!


What vendor card do you have? If EVGA warranty is still valid if you remove the stock heatsink. If you have to RMA the card in the future they just require that the card is sent back to them the same way you got it, stock heatsink, etc.


----------



## doctakedooty

Here is my OCN Validation on my EVGA GTX 780Ti honestly I don't know what to think of the card yet I have mixed feelings.
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/mpzdg/


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> What vendor card do you have? If EVGA warranty is still valid if you remove the stock heatsink. If you have to RMA the card in the future they just require that the card is sent back to them the same way you got it, stock heatsink, etc.


EVGA... nice!


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Here is my OCN Validation on my EVGA GTX 780Ti honestly I don't know what to think of the card yet I have mixed feelings.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/mpzdg/


Same here. I'm pretty let down to be honest. Even though I can JUST manage 1300mhz in Valley, and game stable at 1271 to 1284 in BF4, it's just not the jump in performance from my 780 Classy I was hoping for.

I'm kinda stuck now though. I already put my Classy up for sale.

To be honest, I still kinda like my Classy better. That thing almost did 1400mhz @ 1.33v on air. It's just such a feat. And to be honest, it's not that far behind my Ti in Firestrike Extreme (GPU Score).

I was going SLI either way. So I was either going to ignore the Ti and get another Classy, or sell the Classy and buy 1 Ti, and another in a week or two for SLI. I guess I'll get around 15% better frames in SLI with the Ti's but at the cost of the extra $$.

Kinda sucks though, because I paid the same price for my Classy that I paid for this card. Sucks to sell it for less than 500.


----------



## HighTemplar

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/akpp4/

GPU-z Validation


----------



## i7monkey

Mine artifacts around 1219 in 3dmark11 @ 1.212V.

Asic 67%. Is my card a dud?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Mine artifacts around 1219 in 3dmark11 @ 1.212V.
> 
> Asic 67%. Is my card a dud?


Going to have to say NO. 3dmark normally strokes out cards at lower clocks. See what you can do in valley. & as per usual core first. Then mem

I swear Google pushed a death update to my OG galaxy nexus. OK time for steak.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> You made it work how? I don't see the info on the main page.
> 
> Trying Beta 15, which is the one you pasted. If there's anything special I need to do let me know.


It will be up when we get it to work properly.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Shouldn't the product still maintain it's manufacturer warranty? Like, you have 28 day's to exchange it with them, after that you must default to the manufacturer? This is how it works on this side of the pond, i assume it's the same over yonder.
> They are saying it's introduced serious instability, so it's still under construction...


This, Thanks skupps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evo X*
> 
> When I hit reset on the voltages with Skynet's BIOS, it goes down to .937v.
> 
> That can't be right, can it? Seems way too low.


This is Idle voltage, some gpu idle at 0.825v the idle power consumption is between 10w to 15w "watts"
Nothing to worry about.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/akpp4/
> 
> GPU-z Validation


you can add yourself in the from page. look for Owners Form or below my SiG


----------



## dph314

Hey guys. Just found this thread, mine's coming in Monday. Just was wondering if anyone cracked the 1.212v mark yet. I'm still playing catch-up, so, sorry if it's already been mentioned. I saw skyn3t's BIOS listed as ''1.212 unlocked''... does that mean _over_ 1.212?


----------



## Evo X

From my personal experience, extra voltage is not doing much to increase clocks. I am 100% stable at 1165mhz core at the stock 1.05v.

Going all the way to 1.212v only manages at stable 1250mhz core. Not worth the increase in heat and power usage IMO, so just gonna stick with the lower clocks.


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evo X*
> 
> From my personal experience, extra voltage is not doing much to increase clocks. I am 100% stable at 1165mhz core at the stock 1.05v.
> 
> Going all the way to 1.212v only manages at stable 1250mhz core. Not worth the increase in heat and power usage IMO, so just gonna stick with the lower clocks.


mine can go to 1200mhz + 155 on the memory at stock 1.05v.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Hey guys. Just found this thread, mine's coming in Monday. Just was wondering if anyone cracked the 1.212v mark yet. I'm still playing catch-up, so, sorry if it's already been mentioned. I saw skyn3t's BIOS listed as ''1.212 unlocked''... does that mean _over_ 1.212?


im using 1.212v atm @ 1300 core 1900 mem, his bios only goes up to 1.212v, we have people working on unlocking voltages as we speak.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Same here. I'm pretty let down to be honest. Even though I can JUST manage 1300mhz in Valley, and game stable at 1271 to 1284 in BF4, it's just not the jump in performance from my 780 Classy I was hoping for.
> 
> I'm kinda stuck now though. I already put my Classy up for sale.
> 
> To be honest, I still kinda like my Classy better. That thing almost did 1400mhz @ 1.33v on air. It's just such a feat. And to be honest, it's not that far behind my Ti in Firestrike Extreme (GPU Score).
> 
> I was going SLI either way. So I was either going to ignore the Ti and get another Classy, or sell the Classy and buy 1 Ti, and another in a week or two for SLI. I guess I'll get around 15% better frames in SLI with the Ti's but at the cost of the extra $$.
> 
> Kinda sucks though, because I paid the same price for my Classy that I paid for this card. Sucks to sell it for less than 500.


Thanks for this post. Makes me feel tons better about just sticking with my Classy.


----------



## Evo X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> mine can go to 1200mhz + 155 on the memory at stock 1.05v.


Nice.

Either way, the returns by increasing voltage are quite diminishing. I can't really notice a difference in games. Even at 1165mhz, this demolishes everything. lol.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evo X*
> 
> Nice.
> 
> Either way, the returns by increasing voltage are quite diminishing. I can't really notice a difference in games. Even at 1165mhz, this demolishes everything. lol.


Thata for sure. The amount of GPU horse powereans you won't need those crazy high clock speed a required on gk104. 99% of the time I run the "stock" 1006 with 7k men in most games and thats plenty of powa. I'm for sure waaay more limited by my 3570k in surround then my GPUs.

Spch 2 txt


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Thanks for this post. Makes me feel tons better about just sticking with my Classy.


My good Friend where have you been? Havent seen you for ages!
Hope you´re alright!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## Difunto

yea am not feeling this card that much... rather get a block and another rad to put it on my titan and overclock it to hell... i am going to return this ill buy the classified when it comes out and test it too i guess lol


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Thata for sure. The amount of GPU horse powereans you won't need those crazy high clock speed a required on gk104. 99% of the time I run the "stock" 1006 with 7k men in most games and thats plenty of powa. I'm for sure waaay more limited by my 3570k in surround then my GPUs.
> 
> Spch 2 txt


My good Friend Skupp! Try these little programs, they unpark your cores and reduce the timer resolution on the CPU, you will see 100% on all cores!









Unpark CPU and Timer Resolution.zip 538k .zip file


Cheers

Ed


----------



## HighTemplar

lol, I was just digging around for a screwdriver and found some extra raystorm CPU blocks, still in the plastic...

I'm thinking since I have a spare loop with a dual width RX360 radiator attached already... I might just slap the Raystorm on it, and mount that to the 780 Ti... I see no reason why I'd have an issue versus using the H100, and I'm sure it would be about 10C cooler or more as well


----------



## szeged

so far im enjoying the 780ti, its beating my titan that was volt hacked and under water, while this card is on air at 1.212v, once we get unlocked voltages, game over.


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I have no idea, crossing the bounds of my actual knowledge of the topic. All I know is iv'e yet to see anyone confirm the "unique signature" of a cards bios... Would love clarification.


Well, that's BS, IMO. The BIOS update from ASUS website is the same for all customers. The ROM file I extract from that BIOS update is the same (bit-exact) as for anyone else. So I call that BS.


----------



## Jared Pace

Digital Signature exists, just for a different reason than what's speculated in this argument. The gpu has a serial number, the PCB has a serial number, and the AIB Vendor gives a serial number to product. Digital signature in the bios prevents tampering with controls that are not meant to be accessed with homebrew tools, such as KGB & KBT overriding VIDs or modding OCP in the case of these bioses. IMO without a digital signature you would never see >600W from KBT. But yeah all bioses we download are the same. Someone here can elaborate I bet.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> Well, that's BS, IMO. The BIOS update from ASUS website is the same for all customers. The ROM file I extract from that BIOS update is the same (bit-exact) as for anyone else. So I call that BS.


I don't think the bios are unique to each card either. Too much work for no point, the unique signature would have to be written into each bios, rather than make a bios for each model of card & flash them all.
Each model of card with a bios unique to the model yes, but I can't see them being unique to each card.


----------



## skupples

I always thought it was bolgne. As to the core park... I've ran that previously had zero cores parked... Not sure about the other half... I'll look into it when I get home.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I have no idea, crossing the bounds of my actual knowledge of the topic. All I know is iv'e yet to see anyone confirm the "unique signature" of a cards bios... Would love clarification.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have your original bios I may have a answer for you.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> Well, that's BS, IMO. The BIOS update from ASUS website is the same for all customers. The ROM file I extract from that BIOS update is the same (bit-exact) as for anyone else. So I call that BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

it may or may not. High end machine does have serial number in they bios. maybe a High end GPU have it.


----------



## skupples

I do have my original bios on a thumb drive.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I do have my original bios on a thumb drive.


pm it to me I will tell you if you are right about it.


----------



## nrok45

I'm really considering selling my 670's off and getting a 780 ti. I'm wondering though after reading some comments in this thread that there is a minimal difference between the GTX 780 classy and the 780 ti. So my question is would there a be a noticeable difference down the road between these two gpus, like would a 780 ti classy really benefit a noticeable difference over the 780 classy? I also would'nt be water cooling either.


----------



## dubldwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evo X*
> 
> From my personal experience, extra voltage is not doing much to increase clocks. I am 100% stable at 1165mhz core at the stock 1.05v.
> 
> Going all the way to 1.212v only manages at stable 1250mhz core. Not worth the increase in heat and power usage IMO, so just gonna stick with the lower clocks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> mine can go to 1200mhz + 155 on the memory at stock 1.05v.


When you guys say your stock volts is 1.05 that's idle correct? My max at stock is 1.187. If I add .075 in Precision it still says 1.187 max in gpu-z and precision. Anyone else have this? It should show in gpu-z, correct?


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubldwn*
> 
> When you guys say your stock volts is 1.05 that's idle correct? My max at stock is 1.187. If I add .075 in Precision it still says 1.187 max in gpu-z and precision. Anyone else have this? It should show in gpu-z, correct?


flash that stock bios with Skyn3t's bios! and you will love it


----------



## Tobiman

If anyone here upgraded from a 780 classified to a TI and have plans to get rid of it, let me know.


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobiman*
> 
> If anyone here upgraded from a 780 classified to a TI and have plans to get rid of it, let me know.


I sold 2 already, going to sell another but I have to RMA it, the bios switch broke, the only way to change bios's is with a little screw driver, it's a shame as it has Samsung memory and clocks pretty well


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobiman*
> 
> If anyone here upgraded from a 780 classified to a TI and have plans to get rid of it, let me know.


I might be. We'll find out sometime Monday before 6pm


----------



## skupples

Tek Syndicate review of ACX 780Ti... Short & sweet.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tek Syndicate review of ACX 780Ti... Short & sweet.


skupp get the link to post to a facebook or any other community because OCN messed they update code it not going to work. video is unplayable


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tek Syndicate review of ACX 780Ti... Short & sweet.


arghh i was trying to grab one of those, but they got sold out quick


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> skupp get the link to post to a facebook or any other community because OCN messed they update code it not going to work. video is unplayable


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> arghh i was trying to grab one of those, but they got sold out quick


re-post w/ URL...

They must of JUST messed it up, was watching silly stuff in 1,000,000 post thread.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> re-post w/ URL...
> 
> They must of JUST messed it up, was watching silly stuff in 1,000,000 post thread.


When is the second video coming ? The interesting part...

PS: looking to pick up 2x 780s for $800 if anyone of you gents are upgrading.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> When is the second video coming ? The interesting part...
> 
> PS: looking to pick up 2x 780s for $800 if anyone of you gents are upgrading.


like I said, short & sweet. I would call it more of an unboxing, w/o the unboxing... lol. Never know what logan is going to put out, super in depth, or 4 minutes of LOOK @ ME!! either way, @least he uses quality film gear.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> re-post w/ URL...
> 
> They must of JUST messed it up, was watching silly stuff in 1,000,000 post thread.


Here bud




cut the bold part off









[/video]video]



*0&feature=em-uploademail*[/video]


----------



## Evo X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubldwn*
> 
> When you guys say your stock volts is 1.05 that's idle correct? My max at stock is 1.187. If I add .075 in Precision it still says 1.187 max in gpu-z and precision. Anyone else have this? It should show in gpu-z, correct?


No, my idle voltage is .875v.

My max 3D voltage is 1.05v. Card stays pretty cool at such low voltage. Right around 70C max load.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> My good Friend where have you been? Havent seen you for ages!
> Hope you´re alright!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Hey bud, doing great! I have been lurking in the 780 threads more than posting in them as of late. Thanks for the continued hard work you guys do to help us all max out our performance!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Hey bud, doing great! I have been lurking in the 780 threads more than posting in them as of late. Thanks for the continued hard work you guys do to help us all max out our performance!


You know us! The Skyn3t Crew is always on the job! Today Kepler, tomorrow Maxwell, the day after Volta!









Good to know youre alright Bro!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## Rei86

Hello, I've been dead for the past month or so. Unloading the Titan's and GTX 780s and waiting on the AMD R9-290X. However the GTX 780Ti black is intriguing and wonder if any more info has surfaced for it?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Hello, I've been dead for the past month or so. Unloading the Titan's and GTX 780s and waiting on the AMD R9-290X. However the GTX 780Ti black is intriguing and wonder if any more info has surfaced for it?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1440518/various-geforce-gtx-780ti-reviews/930#post_21160136


----------



## dubldwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evo X*
> 
> No, my idle voltage is .875v.
> 
> My max 3D voltage is 1.05v. Card stays pretty cool at such low voltage. Right around 70C max load.


Wow that's a huge difference in stock voltages. You got a great chip.


----------



## Renairy

so what is the average OC for the refference 780ti ? no custom BIOS fiddling.
i'm curious cause i wont be flashing mine.


----------



## dubldwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> so what is the average OC for the refference 780ti ? no custom BIOS fiddling.
> i'm curious cause i wont be flashing mine.


High 11's to mid 12's maybe.


----------



## Fulvin

This is probably an age old question, but are the EVGA Super Clocked cards better binned, since the speed bumb is only <100MHz? It's 10€ more than the regular 780 Ti, so I guess it would at least add some to the resale value.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Got my 780 TI installed, reference design from EVGA. It was boosting to a little under 1.1GHz with the stock bios in Valley. Quickly flashed the bios to Skynets and:

GTX 780 Ti @ 1287MHz Core 7700MHz Memory 1.212 Volts


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fulvin*
> 
> This is probably an age old question, but are the EVGA Super Clocked cards better binned, since the speed bumb is only <100MHz? It's 10€ more than the regular 780 Ti, so I guess it would at least add some to the resale value.


Getting a SC card will give you a better relative % chance of achieving a higher overclock, but nothing is guaranteed. It's not so much binning chips as it is 'tiering' chips. The lower down the tiers you go, naturally your going to find more and more chips which were put down there because EVGA couldn't maintain a Classified overclock on them. That being said, some of the chips are never intended to be placed on higher tier boards, so you'll also find good chips which, although placed on a lower tier board, were never actually tested to see if they could be put in a higher tier.


----------



## nyk20z3

Is a Lighting version verified for this card ?

I have no plans on getting rid of my 780 Lighting but i was curious.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> I will say in BF3, I run at 1284mhz and I can see a decent increase in FPS compared to my Classy at 1333mhz which was my stable gaming clock for that card.


Do you have any solid numbers?

Also, I'm seeing wildly different wattages for the Ti on all the reviews. Did anyone by chance take note of what their wattage was w/ the 780 and can now compare w/ their 780 Ti @ same clocks?


----------



## Fulvin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Is a Lighting version verified for this card ?
> 
> I have no plans on getting rid of my 780 Lighting but i was curious.


This is just an assumption... but since the design is so similar to the 780, we should be seeing one fairly shortly if they have one in the works.


----------



## dph314

I'm going to be working on some ~1300mhz Classified vs. stock and OC Ti numbers tomorrow and Tuesday, for those interested. Definitely going to be on the skyn3t BIOS too









I think the question of whether or not the Ti is worth it over the Classified isn't going to be answered until the Ti's 1.212v voltage limit is cracked, or the Ti Classified comes out. Right now we're pitting a locked card against an unlocked one, so naturally, results for the Ti are going to be lower until we can level the playing field a little more. But my comparison will be good info for those interested in making a purchase _now_, with the way things are at the moment.


----------



## doctakedooty

I was able to get 1306 core and 7900 mem on my 780Ti at the locked voltage 1.21 in Valley with 86.3 Fps which may not hit the top spots but considering the voltage lock compared to my classy I would say it is pretty good when we get the voltage unlocked I am sure we will see these things hit some high numbers. Especially since most of these are on air at the moment. Definetly interested how these will do under water.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> Got my 780 TI installed, reference design from EVGA. It was boosting to a little under 1.1GHz with the stock bios in Valley. Quickly flashed the bios to Skynets and:
> 
> GTX 780 Ti @ 1287MHz Core 7700MHz Memory 1.212 Volts


what temps are you getting at those clocks running valley? fan speed?


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I'm going to be working on some ~1300mhz Classified vs. stock and OC Ti numbers tomorrow and Tuesday, for those interested.


+REP!


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> what temps are you getting at those clocks running valley? fan speed?


This was a 100% fan speed run. Temp is in top right. 74C


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> I was able to get 1306 core and 7900 mem on my 780Ti at the locked voltage 1.21 in Valley with 86.3 Fps which may not hit the top spots but considering the voltage lock compared to my classy I would say it is pretty good when we get the voltage unlocked I am sure we will see these things hit some high numbers. Especially since most of these are on air at the moment. Definetly interested how these will do under water.


same question for you.
how were the temps? fan speed? is the noise acceptable?


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> This was a 100% fan speed run. Temp is in top right. 74C


100% fan damn....

what % fan do you consider acceptable noise? 70%?


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> 100% fan damn....
> 
> what % fan do you consider acceptable noise? 70%?


60% I'd say


----------



## sontin

Got my Gigabyte card.
First was disappointed because i cant even hit a stable 1250MHz clock with 1,212V.
So my card runs now at 1200MHz - with 1,137V. GK110-B1 is an impressive beast.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> same question for you.
> how were the temps? fan speed? is the noise acceptable?


100 % also temps topped at 82C I also had the heater on since the baby was up and cold so the room temp was quite warm acceptable I mean I quess for noise not to much louder then the acx classy cooler spinning up to full speed. I have 20 fans in my case on all the radiators so not to noisey I guess. Going to play with my classy some since I got the PCI-E lane switch and see what I can get both compare to each other and throw out some numbers. Don't have BF4 but will give some BF3 numbers Valley numbers and Crysis 3 numbers.


----------



## theilya

it seems to run pretty hot at 1.212. I would imagine temps in the 90c with fan at 60-70%.
With acx cooler it should be own to 75c at same fan speed I guess.


----------



## mcg75

Woohoo! Just checked my step-up with evga. I've dropped from #109 all the way down to #108 over the weekend.

At this rate I should have my card by early 2016!!!!

LOL. Just so everybody is clear, I'm joking except for the part where I really am #108 now.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Woohoo! Just checked my step-up with evga. I've dropped from #109 all the way down to #108 over the weekend.
> 
> At this rate I should have my card by early 2016!!!!
> 
> LOL. Just so everybody is clear, I'm joking except for the part where I really am #108 now.


lol and here I am *****ing that I moved from #7 to #5 in the last 2 days. need my second 780 Ti already dammit haha


----------



## doctakedooty

I have been debating second ti or classified got to either sell my classified I have now and buy two more ti's with my christmas bonus and the rampage black or 2 more classys return the ti and get the rampage black


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> I have been debating second ti or classified got to either sell my classified I have now and buy two more ti's with my christmas bonus and the rampage black or 2 more classys return the ti and get the rampage black


im just curious how are the temps having 2 cards with open stlye cooler on top of each other ?


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> im just curious how are the temps having 2 cards with open stlye cooler on top of each other ?


with my 780 ACX SLI setup the top card would hit 92C, bottom at 77C in Battlefield 4 at 1.212volts with the cards at 1200mhz. default fan speeds


----------



## Dart06

Anyone know what kind of scores people have been getting with high clocked 780s (not the Ti) in Valley and Firestrike Extreme? I'm curious.

This is pretty much the max I can do stable on stock voltage. This is the superclocked EVGA card btw.


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

I'm confused, how did my card hit 110% power usage when its limit is 106% (using stock bios...)

Anywho, turns out 1228/1700 isn't 24/7 stable, having to put my clocks down to +80MHz and +150MHz to get 100% stable, although 1228/1700 did take almost 5 hours to crash playing FFXIV. If only I had unlocked voltage


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> with my 780 ACX SLI setup the top card would hit 92C, bottom at 77C in Battlefield 4 at 1.212volts with the cards at 1200mhz. default fan speeds


I seem to get getting same temps with the MSI open style cooler with my 2 280x.

I wonder how that compares to 2 reference style coolers since the air is coming out the back


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> I seem to get getting same temps with the MSI open style cooler with my 2 280x.
> 
> I wonder how that compares to 2 reference style coolers since the air is coming out the back


for reference coolers in comparison to aftermarket coolers, the top card would be cooler and the bottom card would be warmer. This is simply because neither card is being suffocated and blower-style coolers are generally less effective at cooling


----------



## BroHamBone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Is a Lighting version verified for this card ?
> 
> I have no plans on getting rid of my 780 Lighting but i was curious.


fuds reported gainward is making a phantom ed. just no actual details on it only the company saying they are making one.


----------



## Fniz92

I'm not that impressed by the performance in synthetic benchmarks from my earlier 780 at 1189/1750..
The huge difference start when I load up some intensive games, the average frames jumps by atleast 14-18 fps in Metro LL & 25+ average frames in BF4 and it's so much smoother with the lower frame latency.

I run 1185/1900 for 24/7 and it's killing any game I throw at it, totally overkill and totally awesome.
I'm very impressed to say the least, best card I have ever owned with the 290X coming in a 2nd.

Eagerly awaiting unlocked voltage & supported heatsinks for the 780 Ti from either ACX or Ichill cooler.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dart06*
> 
> Anyone know what kind of scores people have been getting with high clocked 780s (not the Ti) in Valley and Firestrike Extreme? I'm curious.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1436635/ocn-gk110-vs-hawaii-bench-off-thread

I broke 6000 GPU points in FSE and have just over 84 fps in Valley @ 1385 mhz.


----------



## Dart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1436635/ocn-gk110-vs-hawaii-bench-off-thread
> 
> I broke 6000 GPU points in FSE and have just over 84 fps in Valley @ 1385 mhz.


Ah. People were beating that with less than 1300 mhz clocks on 780ti's in here.

If I 100% knew flashing bios (and didn't want to risk doing it) I would beat it too.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dart06*
> 
> Ah. People were beating that with less than 1300 mhz clocks on 780ti's in here.
> 
> If I 100% knew flashing bios (and didn't want to risk doing it) I would beat it too.


Flashing a bios doesn't guarantee anything of the sort.

I use Sky's custom bios because it removes gpu boost and gives me a higher power target.

My first 780 Classy would crash at 1254 mhz regardless if stock or custom bios. My 780 HOF is the same.

But my newer Classy can take advantage of the extra power.

People should be beating my scores with less than 1200 mhz not 1300 mhz. The Ti is supposed to be faster than the Titan and my Titan beat my 780 easily with only 150 mhz extra.


----------



## grifftech

Mine will be here on Tuesday, cant wait!!!


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Flashing a bios doesn't guarantee anything of the sort.
> 
> I use Sky's custom bios because it removes gpu boost and gives me a higher power target.
> 
> My first 780 Classy would crash at 1254 mhz regardless if stock or custom bios. My 780 HOF is the same.
> 
> But my newer Classy can take advantage of the extra power.
> 
> People should be beating my scores with less than 1200 mhz not 1300 mhz. The Ti is supposed to be faster than the Titan and my Titan beat my 780 easily with only 150 mhz extra.


The sky BIOS gives more stable voltage with the 780 Ti. The new power delivery system is different than that of the Titan, and it allocates a variable voltage allotment as the load changes. When I set the BIOS the voltage stuck at 1.212v instead of varying between 1.087v and 1.2v as was set in Precision to 1.2v


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Flashing a bios doesn't guarantee anything of the sort.
> 
> I use Sky's custom bios because it removes gpu boost and gives me a higher power target.
> 
> My first 780 Classy would crash at 1254 mhz regardless if stock or custom bios. My 780 HOF is the same.
> 
> But my newer Classy can take advantage of the extra power.
> 
> People should be beating my scores with less than 1200 mhz not 1300 mhz. The Ti is supposed to be faster than the Titan and my Titan beat my 780 easily with only 150 mhz extra.


I'm noticing the same thing. I really am interested in stepping up to Ti, but it would cost me 20% more and so far we are not seeing a 20% performance increase (which we should since the Ti has over 500 more cores). It shouldn't be drivers either because these GPUs have been in use awhile.


----------



## Rapid7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> If a card is going to fail, would it show signs within 28 days? The Shop I buy from (ScanUK), they give me a 28 day returns guarantee


Get the Gigabyte as they have a UK RMA centre, if you get the EVGA bear in mind that for an RMA it needs to go to Germany.


----------



## Jodiuh

Finally got around to reading the reviews (what a waste of my time compared to reading this thread) and put together a little "chart" to see how much better the Ti does in BF4. Tossed in power consumption numbers and overclocks too.

It's interesting because the numbers are literally ALL over the place. From 8 to 24% in BF4! From 3 watts to 69! From 1018 to 1276!



If anyone wants, I can toss it in Excel for sorting purposes.

Also, I'd love to see BF4 numbers from you guys. I think there's even a built in performance test.


----------



## Dart06

It probably will depend on what map they are on, how many players etc. Hard to get good numbers. If it was standardized, it would work better.

I typically stay above 120fps with 2xMSAA and the rest maxed with some dips here and there.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fulvin*
> 
> This is probably an age old question, but are the EVGA Super Clocked cards better binned, since the speed bumb is only <100MHz? It's 10€ more than the regular 780 Ti, so I guess it would at least add some to the resale value.


I'm pretty much convinced @ this point they do almost zero "binning" of SC versions, i have 3 Super clock titans, the asic scores go from 86% all the way down to 67%, and they clock just like anyone else's vanilla titans.

All they do is slap 50mhz on em, give them a different bios, and call it a day.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm pretty much convinced @ this point they do almost zero "binning" of SC versions, i have 3 Super clock titans, the asic scores go from 86% all the way down to 67%, and they clock just like anyone else's vanilla titans.
> 
> All they do is slap 50mhz on em, give them a different bios, and call it a day.


One thing I did notice with the SC version of the Ti, the full boost figure (928 vs 1046) was quite a bit more than it was for the normal 780 (902 vs 993)

Not sure what this means really. I'm thinking no FTW edition to start.


----------



## Pandora's Box

I'll say this much: @ 1.2ghz core 7.7ghz memory with 1.175 volts the card sure gets hot fast. 86C in BF4. Dunno if I can live with the fan cranking up that high to compensate, might be going back to the stock bios and just letting gpu boost take the card as high as it wants.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> The sky BIOS gives more stable voltage with the 780 Ti. The new power delivery system is different than that of the Titan, and it allocates a variable voltage allotment as the load changes. When I set the BIOS the voltage stuck at 1.212v instead of varying between 1.087v and 1.2v as was set in Precision to 1.2v


The only voltage fluctuation I saw with Sky's bios on both my 780s were caused by Vdroop and they were very minor.

I'm curious now as my Ti will be coming soon. But that description doesn't sound any different than what I've seen all along.


----------



## Retow

Count me in


----------



## mcg75

Guys, can anyone running 331.65 drivers do me a quick favor?

Check Nvidia control panel and see if transparency AA is greyed out?



Thanks.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> One thing I did notice with the SC version of the Ti, the full boost figure (928 vs 1046) was quite a bit more than it was for the normal 780 (902 vs 993)
> 
> Not sure what this means really. I'm thinking no FTW edition to start.


That's the SC bios... It's roll is for higher stock clocks.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Guys, can anyone running 331.65 drivers do me a quick favor?
> 
> Check Nvidia control panel and see if transparency AA is greyed out?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


nope its not greyed out for me.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That's the SC bios... It's roll is for higher stock clocks.


That's not what I was getting at.

EVGA has always done the reference, SC, FTW and Classy the last few years.

But the SC, this time, is quite a difference between it and reference speeds.


----------



## szeged

well if anyone wants to test it, we can have a reference vs SC benchoff, see which ones on average clock higher.

im guessing it will be about even.

my reference is at 1330core 3900 mem stable now, 1.212v


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> nope its not greyed out for me.


Thanks! Now I'm going to have to figure out why.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dart06*
> 
> It probably will depend on what map they are on, how many players etc. Hard to get good numbers. If it was standardized, it would work better.


It is standardized...I think?










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dart06*
> 
> I typically stay above 120fps with 2xMSAA and the rest maxed with some dips here and there.


I played w/ those same settings and struggle to maintain 50 minimum!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> I'll say this much: @ 1.2ghz core 7.7ghz memory with 1.175 volts the card sure gets hot fast. 86C in BF4. Dunno if I can live with the fan cranking up that high to compensate, might be going back to the stock bios and just letting gpu boost take the card as high as it wants.


FWIW, I have a Corsair 550D and for giggles, took the front fan panel off and let the 2 intake fans go naked. It knocked off EIGHT FREAKIN C from my GPU temps. CPU temps went down 4C, HDD went down 3. Noise is a touch more intrusive, but nothing that can be heard while gaming. Highly recommended.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> nope its not greyed out for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Now I'm going to have to figure out why.
Click to expand...

Mine isn't for Skyrim-


Do you have yours modded at all?


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> well if anyone wants to test it, we can have a reference vs SC benchoff, see which ones on average clock higher.
> 
> im guessing it will be about even.
> 
> my reference is at 1330core 3900 mem stable now, 1.212v


It will be even. The only "binning" they do is ensuring the SC can run stable at 1046Mhz, and I really doubt there are any GK110-B1 chips that can't handle that speed. Reference stock clocks are always very conservative to maximize yields and it leaves some headroom for AIBs to grab a little extra free profit from those who don't feel like getting their hands dirty with manual overclocking.

There's maybe a 0.0001% chance that your reference card can't do 1046Mhz, and all you are doing by getting a SC is eliminating that 0.0001% chance. In the case of AMD's 7970, the 925Mhz reference cards almost always reached _higher_ OC's than the 1050Mhz Ghz Editions, and it was _extremely_ rare to find a 925Mhz chip that couldn't do 1050Mhz on the stock 1.113v compared to the Ghz Edition's 1.256v stock voltage.


----------



## HighTemplar

Well, so far I'm stable at 1300/7900 in Valley, but Firestrike Extreme is a little more challenging, so I'm stuck at 1285. It'll almost make it through at 1300, so I'm thinking I'll slap on my raystorm block later and see if I can cool it down a bit and break 1300.

Also looks like I'll be trading my Classy & $$ for a member's 780 Ti here, so I'll be doing SLI. Without unlocked voltage, the 780 Ti isn't a showstopper, but I can def see 1400mhz or so with a voltage tweak.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Mine isn't for Skyrim-
> 
> Do you have yours modded at all?


It was greyed out even in the global settings not just Skyrim.

I was on old 331.65 so I uninstalled it and manually cleaned the old drivers.

Downloaded the new 331.65 and now it works.

Weird.


----------



## szeged

is it confirmed the LLC disable is working on the 780ti? i havent touched voltages at all yet. I know msi shows it does 1.3v with the hack, but it isnt stable, sky posted that to us earlier in a pm









I will also be selling a titan to grab a second 780ti classified when they drop







im in love with these cards. btw is the power balancing feature on the pcb of the 780ti, or is baked onto the die?


----------



## Dart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> It is standardized...I think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I played w/ those same settings and struggle to maintain 50 minimum!


Is this with your GTX 780?

I just played a 64 man conquest game and Shadowplayed the video of it. When it's done uploading I'll let you know.


----------



## Jodiuh

Wait, wait...this is @ 5040x1050. That SS is something I found on the web.









I'm guessing you're res is lower?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> Got my 780 TI installed, reference design from EVGA. It was boosting to a little under 1.1GHz with the stock bios in Valley. Quickly flashed the bios to Skyn"*3*"ts and:
> 
> GTX 780 Ti @ 1287MHz Core 7700MHz Memory 1.212 Volts
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












"*3*"

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Finally got around to reading the reviews (what a waste of my time compared to reading this thread) and put together a little "chart" to see how much better the Ti does in BF4. Tossed in power consumption numbers and overclocks too.
> 
> It's interesting because the numbers are literally ALL over the place. From 8 to 24% in BF4! From 3 watts to 69! From 1018 to 1276!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone wants, I can toss it in Excel for sorting purposes.
> 
> Also, I'd love to see BF4 numbers from you guys. I think there's even a built in performance test.


You need to create a chart with the same map and numbers of players in other to get the right chart #'s. make sure you know what the resolution and refresh rate too.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dart06*
> 
> It probably will depend on what map they are on, how many players etc. Hard to get good numbers. If it was standardized, it would work better.
> 
> I typically stay above 120fps with 2xMSAA and the rest maxed with some dips here and there.


This
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> The only voltage fluctuation I saw with Sky's bios on both my 780s were caused by Vdroop and they were very minor.
> I'm curious now as my Ti will be coming soon. But that description doesn't sound any different than what I've seen all along.


where was the fluctuation and how this happen?


----------



## Dart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Wait, wait...this is @ 5040x1050. That SS is something I found on the web.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing you're res is lower?


Yeah I'm running 1080p 120hz on my BenQ XL2420T

I think I would still get a pretty decent framerate ahead of you because of my memory overclock. My 780ti's memory overclocks much better than my core. I haven't seen many people hit 1950 memory (which is 7800 if my math is right).


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where was the fluctuation and how this happen?


It's the other guy talking about drastic fluctuation not me.

I set Precision to 1.212v and Vdroop drops it to 1.197v or 1.195v. I consider that to be normal.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> It's the other guy talking about drastic fluctuation not me.
> 
> I set Precision to 1.212v and Vdroop drops it to 1.197v or 1.195v. I consider that to be normal.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> You need to create a chart with the same map and numbers of players in other to get the right chart #'s. make sure you know what the resolution and refresh rate too.


Thanks, I have a few ideas in the back of my head about this. Probably best to see if there's a thread already.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> That's not what I was getting at.
> 
> EVGA has always done the reference, SC, FTW and Classy the last few years.
> 
> But the SC, this time, is quite a difference between it and reference speeds.


Normally @least in my experience with SC & FTW they are simply factory overclocked chips. Classifieds are always super beefy power section's.

but like Zedged said, bench off... I'm going to bet on them being damn near the same thing.

btw, why do you set negative LOD bias to CLAMP?


----------



## doctakedooty

Here is my submission then EVGA Non SC edition 780Ti 1320 core / 7900 mem-- 86.7 Fps-- Score 3627-- I7 4930K @ 4.4Ghz

Best I can do on air


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Normally @least in my experience with SC & FTW they are simply factory overclocked chips. Classifieds are always super beefy power section's.
> 
> but like Zedged said, bench off... I'm going to bet on them being damn near the same thing.
> 
> btw, why do you set negative LOD bias to CLAMP?


I believe the ref and the SC are the exact same thing except for boost set in bios.

The FTW has other minor tweaks. I'm pretty sure the 780 FTW has extra power phases and the 670 FTW that I owned was built on a 680 PCB.

Clamp on is supposed to provide better image quality when anisotropic filtering is used.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I believe the ref and the SC are the exact same thing except for boost set in bios.
> 
> The FTW has other minor tweaks. I'm pretty sure the 780 FTW has extra power phases and the 670 FTW that I owned was built on a 680 PCB.
> 
> Clamp on is supposed to provide better image quality when anisotropic filtering is used.


ohhh, I thought their were like 3 or 4 models of 670... 670 (680pcb) 670ftw(680pcb) then the super shorties.

I was just tweaking with CLAMP out of curiosity, In serious sam 3 it's reducing my load distance by quite a bit... I must do more research.


----------



## Fniz92

Looks like people are hitting 1.300MHz + with their 780 Ti and i'm only stable for 24/7 with a 1185 on the core.. Thinking I might sell it and get myself a 780 Ti Classified. :/


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retow*
> 
> Count me in


Hey Retow! Congrats!









Btw may I ask to run Valley at *ExtremeHD* preset since its what most here use for comparison?

The reason is we have a dedicated Valley TOP 30 thread and its got some hard data for comparison. And the preset for the Valley thread is ExtremeHD.

Also close ANY unnecessary windows processes/programs running and put Windows theme in Classic. And in the NVIDIA Control Panel 3D settings move the slider to *Performance*.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I played w/ those same settings and struggle to maintain 50 minimum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW, I have a Corsair 550D and for giggles, took the front fan panel off and let the 2 intake fans go naked. It knocked off EIGHT FREAKIN C from my GPU temps. CPU temps went down 4C, HDD went down 3. Noise is a touch more intrusive, but nothing that can be heard while gaming. Highly recommended.


Well, you can always just cut/mod the front panel.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fniz92*
> 
> Looks like people are hitting 1.300MHz + with their 780 Ti and i'm only stable for 24/7 with a 1185 on the core.. Thinking I might sell it and get myself a 780 Ti Classified. :/


I only do 1330 core for benching and 1200 for 24/7 your results seem about right.

Imgonna grab a classified also though


----------



## Dart06

Here's a video of my stable OC 780ti in a 64 player BF4 game. Great performance. Without shadowplay I get about 10 more fps. Don't worry about how bad I was.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fniz92*
> 
> Looks like people are hitting 1.300MHz + with their 780 Ti and i'm only stable for 24/7 with a 1185 on the core.. Thinking I might sell it and get myself a 780 Ti Classified. :/
> 
> 
> 
> I only do 1330 core for benching and 1200 for 24/7 your results seem about right.
> 
> Imgonna grab a classified also though
Click to expand...

As am I. I just couldn't wait that long for a Ti. I hate being impulsive and having a credit card :/

These seem to be hitting mid-80's in Valley. Hell of a card. Looking forward to my _slight_ upgrade, but it's really just to hold me over until the Classified drops.

Edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dart06*
> 
> Here's a video of my stable OC 780ti in a 64 player BF4 game. Great performance. *Without shadowplay I get about 10 more fps*. Don't worry about how bad I was.


BF4 runs really smooth for me as well, with my Classified at 1306/6600. Never gets above 72C either. This Ti is going to have its work cut out for it. What about that 10fps drop though? I thought Nvidia was bragging about how there's no performance hit at all with it? I haven't tried it yet, so I don't know much about it. And if you drop 10fps with it, what does something like Fraps drop it?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dart06*
> 
> Here's a video of my stable OC 780ti in a 64 player BF4 game. Great performance. Without shadowplay I get about 10 more fps. Don't worry about how bad I was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










lol


----------



## jameschisholm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dart06*
> 
> Here's a video of my stable OC 780ti in a 64 player BF4 game. Great performance. Without shadowplay I get about 10 more fps. Don't worry about how bad I was.


A GTX 780 Ti can achieve 100fps+ avg. on Ultra 2x/4xMSAA 120hz 1080p in BF4! thats amazing









How long would you guesstimate before games would require you to lower your settings to medium with no AA? (IN FUTURE GAMES) I'm just after a rough guess on the longevity of this GPU before I lay down alot of money on it...I game at 1080p. But if 4K monitors become available at £500 I'd buy one! (Although I don't expect that to happen until at least 2016).


----------



## Jodiuh

He was doing fine. I just played my first 1hr 30min game of BF4 and my k/d ratio is already .54.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnny Rook*
> 
> I am sorry but, I will not follow the trend. I think the GTX 780 Ti price is outrageous and no one should buy it! AMD is pushing the prices down and nVIDIA is again, trying to push the prices up! nVIDIA is mocking with us gaming community!
> I was really happy when GTX 780 drop down to €500 and i assume nVIDIA wouldn't have the nerve to price the 780 Ti above €600, this time. Guess what? They did! The lowest GTX 780 Ti price I find here is €669! Not that I would buy a Ti - my 780 overclocked on stock BIOS, performs as good as a stock 780 Ti, which by itself proofs the 780 Ti is overpriced -, but, I really thought nVIDIA would stay on consumers' side this time.
> I'm yet to see what future will bring us but, if it stays like this, my next card will be AMD for sure; I can't give money to a company like nVIDIA, anymore. Their pricing/marketing policies discuss me, as a "gamer" and as a consumer.


The future will bring yet another 1,000$ GPU, this time it will be a 20NM flagship.


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnny Rook*
> 
> I am sorry but, I will not follow the trend. I think the GTX 780 Ti price is outrageous and no one should buy it


Stopped reading there.

This product is a premium product, if you want price/performance then you go with a 780.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The future will bring yet another 1,000$ GPU, this time it will be a 20NM flagship.


And we will buy it because we love our e-peens


----------



## Retow

As requested:


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stopped reading there.
> 
> This product is a premium product, if you want price/performance then you go with a 780.
> And we will buy it because we love our e-peens


I'm already saving for three... Though, I may wait for the refresher tbh.

People who QQ about premium product need to either A.) Get a better job, B.) go post about it in dedicated threads for bashing it, C.) DON'T BUY ONE.


----------



## Koniakki

Anyone else seen/posted this?

VC: *Custom GeForce GTX 780 Ti from Gigabyte and Inno3D tested
*


http://videocardz.com/47831/custom-geforce-gtx-780-ti-gigabyte-inno3d-tested


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnny Rook*
> 
> I am sorry but, I will not follow the trend. I think the GTX 780 Ti price is outrageous and no one should buy it! AMD is pushing the prices down and nVIDIA is again, trying to push the prices up! nVIDIA is mocking with us gaming community!
> I was really happy when GTX 780 drop down to €500 and i assume nVIDIA wouldn't have the nerve to price the 780 Ti above €600, this time. Guess what? They did! The lowest GTX 780 Ti price I find here is €669! Not that I would buy a Ti - my 780 overclocked on stock BIOS, performs as good as a stock 780 Ti, which by itself proofs the 780 Ti is overpriced -, but, I really thought nVIDIA would stay on consumers' side this time.
> I'm yet to see what future will bring us but, if it stays like this, my next card will be AMD for sure; I can't give money to a company like nVIDIA, anymore. Their pricing/marketing policies discuss me, as a "gamer" and as a consumer.


You are clearly NOT the target market for this card. If you want game, get a 780. GTX 780 TI is for people who always want the best and doing benchmarks. A gtx 780 would give you perfectly fine gaming performance. I found it BF4 + Premium rather expensive, I am sure someone else will found it reasonable.


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> People who QQ about premium product need to either A.) Get a better job, B.) go post about it in dedicated threads for bashing it, C.) DON'T BUY ONE.


A) You don't even need a better job, I'm a student and I can afford decent components because I don't spend my money on random junk. (If you have a good income then buy all the random junk you want, you deserve that privilege)
B) Yep. Please keep out of this haven.
C) Wait for us to sell ours cheap when the next top tier GPU comes out and lets us repeat this once more.


----------



## skupples

Hell, just stop blowing 1/2 your paycheck @ the bar every week & you can build a massive system! Worked for me!


----------



## HighTemplar

In his defense I can see where he's coming from. I've yet to be so impressed by my Ti that I wouldn't be crushed if I had to put my Classified back in and sell it.

That may change IF a proper software voltage unlock is released. As I've heard, they are having some issues doing so. We shall see...

Perhaps the owners club is not the place to tell others NOT to buy it, but I don't blame him for his sentiment whatsoever.

I personally still think this card should've been released at a price that is competitive with the 290X, because when the aftermarket cards start hitting the market, we're going to see it heat up a bit.


----------



## Testier

Back on topic of discuss 780 ti, Amik, do you found your 2500k bottlenecking your 780 ti at all? Just wondering since I have my 2500k at 4.4ghz right now.


----------



## skupples

Meh, I have faith in Zawarudo & Crew. They lead busy lives. It took 7 months to get it on vanilla gk110 pcb, gotta remember that. (not saying it was under construction for 7 months, but yeah)


----------



## Dart06

Meh I was going to go with CFX 280x cards until I got them and realized how clunky catalyst feels to me. Got my 780ti with zero regrets. I just want the fastest single card because SLI and CFX can be annoying.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Meh, I have faith in Zawarudo & Crew. They lead busy lives. It took 7 months to get it on vanilla gk110 pcb, gotta remember that. (not saying it was under construction for 7 months, but yeah)


How abouts did they end up doing it? I never bothered looking in the Titan thread to see how 1.3v ended up being possible. Maybe I should... Was it just an edit to Afterburner?


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnny Rook*
> 
> I am baffled with the kind of "premium product" arguments I read here! What a bunch of fanboys! No wonder we continue to see GPUs and CPUs selling for $1000 and performance wise, very comparable parts for half that price.
> 
> You are all falling for PR nonsense! And that's why nVIDIA and Intel keeps rapping your buts off on an on! They did it with GTX 680 and they are doing it now. I already have a GTX 780 (yeah, bought it when it costed $650) and I am perfectly capable of buying a GTX 780 Ti - damn, I could buy a TITAN if I was stupid enough - but, that's not the issue here! The issue is not if I have the money, if I am an enthusiast or if I want a bigger e-peen. The issue here is what nVIDIA is charging me for that experience! The issue here is "what's the limit?" The issue here is nVIDIA dropping the GTX 780 price to $500 and priced the Ti $200 above! Well, what have you gentlemen to say to that? Isn't GTX 780 a "premium product" anymore at $500 but, was a "premium" when it was $650? Is the GTX 780 performing worse now? Wake up dudes! Make a stand! This rapping has to stop!


So wait? Do you not understand all prices are relative? Whether something is expensive or not really depends on its competition? GTX 780 was 650$ because it had no competition. Seriously, if you want to make a scene or have a protest or whatever, do it in another thread.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnny Rook*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I am baffled with the kind of "premium product" arguments I read here! What a bunch of fanboys! No wonder we continue to see GPUs and CPUs selling for $1000 and performance wise, very comparable parts for half that price.
> 
> You are all falling for PR nonsense! And that's why nVIDIA (and Intel) keeps rapping your buts off on an on! They did it with GTX 680 and they are doing it now. I already have a GTX 780 (yeah, bought it when it costed $650) and I am perfectly capable of buying a GTX 780 Ti - damn, I could buy a TITAN if I was stupid enough - but, that's not the issue here! The issue is not if I have the money, if I am an enthusiast or if I want a bigger e-peen. The issue here is what nVIDIA is charging me for that experience! The issue here is "what's the limit?" The issue here is nVIDIA dropping the GTX 780 price to $500 and priced the Ti $200 above! Well, what have you gentlemen to say to that? Isn't GTX 780 a "premium product" anymore at $500 but, was a "premium" when it was $650? Is the GTX 780 performing worse now? Wake up dudes! Make a stand! This rapping has to stop!




the problem with your argument is that you purchased 780 @ it's original MSRP. I will actually end up saving money with my titans purchase... They will last me much much longer than picking up mid range unit's for 1/2 the price every 6 months when they start bottoming out. Hell, 3gb is too little for my surround... 256bit 4gb was too slow, so I ( and many others) chose titan. 700$ for the full 15SMX b1 revision chip isn't bad really.

You can't rape the willing.


----------



## Fulvin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnny Rook*
> 
> I am baffled with the kind of "premium product" arguments I read here! What a bunch of fanboys! No wonder we continue to see GPUs and CPUs selling for $1000 and performance wise, very comparable parts for half that price.
> 
> You are all falling for PR nonsense! And that's why nVIDIA and Intel keeps rapping your buts off on an on! They did it with GTX 680 and they are doing it now. I already have a GTX 780 and I am perfectly capable of buying a GTX 780 Ti - damn, I could buy a TITAN if I was stupid enough - but, that's not the issue here! The issue is not if I have the money, if I am an enthusiast or if I want a bigger e-peen. The issue here is what nVIDIA is charging me for that experience! The issue here is "what's the limit?" The issue here is nVIDIA dropping the GTX 780 price to $500 and priced the Ti $200 above! Well, what have you gentlemen to say to that? Isn't GTX 780 a "premium product" anymore at $500 but, was a "premium" when it was $650? Is the GTX 780 performing worse now? Wake up dudes! Make a stand! This rapping has to stop!


The 780 Ti happens to hold the fastest single GPU title at the moment, which is where the price premium comes from.

Don't imply that AMD wouldn't price their GPU's higher if they could. These company's exist to make money, not to make you happy. If you want better price to performance ratio, hey, you have other options. The flagship cards newer offer the best bang for buck, no matter which team's offerings you're looking at.

Also, what do you have against rappers?


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Back on topic of discuss 780 ti, Amik, do you found your 2500k bottlenecking your 780 ti at all? Just wondering since I have my 2500k at 4.4ghz right now.


Well I only play MMO's and I do find that in busy areas (towns etc.) I am CPU bound but that is the nature of MMOs really, they're all CPU bound. I usually end up ~60% utilisation in towns but everywhere else I am at 90-99%. For FPS games I would presume it should be fine but don't take my word for it since I don't play them.

EDIT:

Guys can we all do each other a favor now for the good of the club and ignore Johnny Rook's posts? I think we have all had our chance to show our disapproval towards him


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> Well I only play MMO's and I do find that in busy areas (towns etc.) I am CPU bound but that is the nature of MMOs really, they're all CPU bound. I usually end up ~60% utilisation in towns but everywhere else I am at 90-99%. For FPS games I would presume it should be fine but don't take my word for it since I don't play them.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Guys can we all do each other a favor now for the good of the club and ignore Johnny Rook's posts? I think we have all had our chance to show our disapproval towards him


Hmm, I see. Well, PlanetSide 2 is certainly a MMO.


----------



## Dart06

I don't think my 2500k has bottleknecked me at all. I do have a nice overclock on it which probably helps.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> Well I only play MMO's and I do find that in busy areas (towns etc.) I am CPU bound but that is the nature of MMOs really, they're all CPU bound. I usually end up ~60% utilisation in towns but everywhere else I am at 90-99%. For FPS games I would presume it should be fine but don't take my word for it since I don't play them.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Guys can we all do each other a favor now for the good of the club and ignore Johnny Rook's posts? I think we have all had our chance to show our disapproval towards him


Sigh, it's so true... CPU & server bound. FPS games can, & do suffer from the same issues if the system power isn't there, though it's not as bad because it's only 64 people @ the most being rendered, where in an mmo it can be upwards of 100's of toons @ a time. I'm sad that I never got to run raids on the system i'm on now. If I could pull #1 melee dps on my old crappy system's, I would be an invincible raid leader on this beast.

i'm done feeding the unwilling.


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Hmm, I see. Well, PlanetSide 2 is certainly a MMO.


Oh Planetside 2, now I have played that a bit.
Due to the poor code you will be CPU bound, even with a single 7970GHz I was CPU bound in that game. A shame really, it was good fun flying around as NC (I am NC scum, I know).


----------



## kx11

so PNY is coming out with this ?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> How abouts did they end up doing it? I never bothered looking in the Titan thread to see how 1.3v ended up being possible. Maybe I should... Was it just an edit to Afterburner?


Yeah, Zawarudo stumbled across how to do it from what I understand. The manual process is still posted in his thread I think. It's a simple set of calls in command prompt...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> so PNY is coming out with this ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I don't see a ti on the box, but it's possible.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> Oh Planetside 2, now I have played that a bit.
> Due to the poor code you will be CPU bound, even with a single 7970GHz I was CPU bound in that game. A shame really, it was good fun flying around as NC (I am NC scum, I know).


Do not worry, you will be "enlightened" by my plasma, ignorant NC.


----------



## NTME9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Hell, just stop blowing 1/2 your paycheck @ the bar every week & you can build a massive system! Worked for me!


Yep! So many of my friends and work colleagues are amazed at all the cool toys I have. How do you have that house? how do u have this and that? I tell them, when u stop partying 3 times a week you can afford nice things. Most of them still live paycheck to paycheck, crap cars, no toys, nothing. But O boy do they still get there drink on.


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Do not worry, you will be "enlightened" by my plasma, ignorant NC.


I'd be VS if they weren't all... y'know... like this:



Oh and my trick to saving money is that I don't have friends that I associate with in my free time. However I have guild mates and those cost me many units of in-game currency.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Zawarudo stumbled across how to do it from what I understand. The manual process is still posted in his thread I think. It's a simple set of calls in command prompt...
> I don't see a ti on the box, but it's possible.


There are some news about the gigabyte windforce card on the news section, but it seems like just a cooler slapped on a reference pcb.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> There are some news about the gigabyte windforce card on the news section, but it seems like just a cooler slapped on a reference pcb.


well...yeah... thats what it was with the regular 780.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> I'd be VS if they weren't all... y'know... like this:


Well, NC would be amazing if their fighter is not just a shotgun with afterburner on it.









I actually have alts of all factions on different server.
BR57 VS
BR41 NC
BR29 TR


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnny Rook*
> 
> Fair enough! I completely understand your arguments: "Prices are relative"; "no competition"; "there are other options". But no one gave me a reason for the $700 price-point. I would agree with $650; damn, I would even agree with $700 if a reference 780 overclocked couldn't keep up. But that's not the case. My 780 can keep up with a stock 780 ti and actually, out-performs it so much, 780 Ti has to overclock itself to keep ahead. That's my point. I think nVIDIA went to far
> 
> And no, I am not making a scene; I am making a point. Playing the devil's advocate, if you want to.
> 
> As far as rappers are concerned, I have nothing to do with your own buts but, I do care with mine


Welcome to the GPU game. You are always going to have a lower tier model that can keep up when it's over clocked, with a stock higher end model. That's just how it is, and always has been, and always will be.

That's why many of us lol @ the statement of "my OC'd xxx can keep up with a stock xxx" Cool, well, I can OC my top of the line xxx to be 30% faster then your mid range xxx.

It took a long time to grow out of "that" phase of life... Many people never do, & for them I truly feel sorry. It only took 10 years of hard partying to enjoy sobriety more than anything else.


----------



## Jodiuh

TOTALLY OT: But real quick. I loved HALO and UT2K4. Will I enjoy Planetside 2?

Yes, the Ti is $$$. But IMO, if it's 20% faster in the game YOU play, it's worth it. I game @ 60hz and find that 50 is my absolute minimum. Any further and I get REALLY cranky. This means that if the Ti can pull off 20% in BF4, then instead of hitting 42, I'd be @ 50. Thus life would go on and I would make it through another day.

That said, I'm happily gaming @ 5040 x 1050 on Ultra (minus AA) on a single 780.

ALSO OT: Anyone else notice that AA in BF4 seems...broke?


----------



## SeeThruHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnny Rook*
> 
> Fair enough! I completely understand your arguments: "Prices are relative"; "no competition"; "there are other options". But no one gave me a reason for the $700 price-point. I would agree with $650; damn, I would even agree with $700 if a reference 780 overclocked couldn't keep up. But that's not the case. My 780 can keep up with a stock 780 ti and actually, out-performs it so much, 780 Ti has to overclock itself to keep ahead. That's my point. I think nVIDIA went to far
> 
> And no, I am not making a scene; I am making a point. Playing the devil's advocate, if you want to.
> 
> As far as rappers are concerned, I have nothing to do with your own buts but, I do care with mine


Performance gains will always be subject to diminishing returns. Audio setups have this. Cars have this. Tv's and other electronics. It's not fair to expect video cards to have linear price/performance scaling when we take the same diminishing returns as standard in other markets.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> well...yeah... thats what it was with the regular 780.


I think that one had 2 x 8pins. http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=88880&vpn=GV-N780OC-3GD%20REV2.0&manufacture=Gigabyte&promoid=1382


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> TOTALLY OT: But real quick. I loved HALO and UT2K4. Will I enjoy Planetside 2?


Maybe. It is MUCH more larger scales than even BF. Also, very unoptimized. The game is pretty fast paced at times and slow paced in other times. Imagine SC2, where you are just a single soldier on the ground instead of the commander. It is a free 2 play game, so it does not hurt to try. If you want to play, I can "recruit" you. You get a nice LMG starting out. Just PM me.


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Maybe. It is MUCH more larger scales than even BF. Also, very unoptimized. The game is pretty fast paced at times and slow paced in other times. Imagine SC2, where you are just a single soldier on the ground instead of the commander. It is a free 2 play game, so it does not hurt to try. If you want to play, I can "recruit" you. You get a nice LMG starting out. Just PM me.


Free to play my backside. That game cost me £40 (~$65) just to pimp out my flash with rims, tires, aerials, lights etc.
Although it's a sexy looking flash now.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnny Rook*
> 
> But that's not the case. My 780 can keep up with a stock 780 ti and actually, out-performs it so much, 780 Ti has to overclock itself to keep ahead. That's my point. I think nVIDIA went to far


In 500 series, GTX 570 OC could keep up with stock 580 I think. Roughly the same price difference.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> Free to play my backside. That game cost me £40 (~$65) just to pimp out my flash with rims, tires, aerials, lights etc.
> Although it's a sexy looking flash now.


All of which have no impact on any real in game difference besides ascetics. I would go far as to argue it makes it easier to see and blow up.


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> All of which have no impact on any real in game difference besides ascetics. I would go far as to argue it makes it easier to see and blow up.


It makes you look cool for the 5 seconds that you use your flash


----------



## Johnny Rook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Welcome to the GPU game. You are always going to have a lower tier model that can keep up when it's over clocked, with a stock higher end model. That's just how it is, and always has been, and always will be.
> 
> That's why many of us lol @ the statement of "my OC'd xxx can keep up with a stock xxx" Cool, well, I can OC my top of the line xxx to be 30% faster then your mid range xxx.
> 
> It took a long time to grow out of "that" phase of life... Many people never do, & for them I truly feel sorry. It only took 10 years of hard partying to enjoy sobriety more than anything else.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> Performance gains will always be subject to diminishing returns. Audio setups have this. Cars have this. Tv's and other electronics. It's not fair to expect video cards to have linear price/performance scaling when we take the same diminishing returns as standard in other markets.


Don't take me wrong, I've been "in the game" since Voodoo. And if you are too, you have to agree the GPU prices were being lowered and lowered... until TITAN. Before this GK110 when was the last +$700 GPU we saw? It was 7, 8 years ago! I have to agree TITAN was a master strike by nVIDIA. Now, every $700 chip seems cheap.

Let's take a moment to think about it. The technology evolves and the rules was technology gets smaller and cheaper as the manufacturing processes are improved and polished. No one here thinks it costs more to nVIDIA to manufacturer GK110 than it cost almost 2 years ago. So, we should be seeing the prices being cut down and to an extent, we saw: GTX 780. It was reasonable to think the Ti version would come with a premium price, but, a reasonable one; not the prices of 8 years ago.


----------



## Jared Pace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> I only do 1330 core for benching


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1127453

Hows your 1330 780Ti stack up against this 1330 290X?


----------



## SeeThruHead

I agree and disagree at the same time. Would porsche charge less for a car just because they managed to be able to make it cheaper. Probably not, and the people in the market for one of those cars aren't going to notice the difference in price anyway. That applies a little bit to GPU's as well. the 780 is so good that if cost of the TI bothers you at all the just get the 780. The people who are willing to pay the higher price for the TI are more than willing to part with that money, it was the same for the titan. So if your 200 price premium over the 780 only alienates 20% of potential buyers vs what you might have with a $100 premium, as a company you're better off pricing at the 200 dollar premium.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Hell, just stop blowing 1/2 your paycheck @ the bar every week & you can build a massive system! Worked for me!


Had to rep because I was good at blowing at least half a paycheck a week on alcohol and had nothing to show for my hard work quite drinking and bam now I can afford nice toys and still pay my bills etc on time be surprised how much you actually spend on alcohol when you stop 1 year 2 months sober thanks A.A.

On another not just 2 weeks ago or around that the classified was the same price of the Ti and 780s were in that price bracket and people weren't really crying then. I bought my classified for $700. Like everyone said its enthusiest card like the intel sandy bridge and ivy bridge e line its for the people who want the most and are willing to pay.


----------



## Uraniumz

This is slightly off topic, but...I do have 2 Ti's on the way!!!! My real question is, can I still get away with my TX850M? Right now its running a 4770k oc'ed to 4.7Ghz @ 1.35v, 2x 780's oc'ed to 1147 core @ 1.212v each, an h100i, 5 fans (not including the 2 on the h100), 2 hdd's, 1 ssd, and a cd drive. It seems to have no problems running all this just fine, and I read in either this thread or the Ti review thread about an owner of who was running two titans in a similar oc'ed setup off a TX850M, although he seemed to think he was close to the limit. I do not want to buy a new psu, dont care if this one is running at 100% alot. I just want to know if it will work.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uraniumz*
> 
> This is slightly off topic, but...I do have 2 Ti's on the way!!!! My real question is, can I still get away with my TX850M? Right now its running a 4770k oc'ed to 4.7Ghz @ 1.35v, 2x 780's oc'ed to 1147 core @ 1.212v each, an h100i, 5 fans (not including the 2 on the h100), 2 hdd's, 1 ssd, and a cd drive. It seems to have no problems running all this just fine, and I read in either this thread or the Ti review thread about an owner of who was running two titans in a similar oc'ed setup off a TX850M, although he seemed to think he was close to the limit. I do not want to buy a new psu, dont care if this one is running at 100% alot. I just want to know if it will work.


It's definitely doable, but you will easily max it out with a moderate OC.

I ran my "about to get scrapped" system w/ HX850. Just swap out 780Ti w/ 2x titans... It was very easy to shut the PSU down when doing moderate OC'ing (stock bios)


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared Pace*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1127453
> 
> Hows your 1330 780Ti stack up against this 1330 290X?


can't really judge off szegerd score since your running a 3960x you have a huge boost on physics score but I will run my 1320/7900 780ti with the 4930k see if I can figure out why 3DMark is erroring before it even starts only does that with the 4930k never did it with the 3930k


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uraniumz*
> 
> This is slightly off topic, but...I do have 2 Ti's on the way!!!! My real question is, can I still get away with my TX850M? Right now its running a 4770k oc'ed to 4.7Ghz @ 1.35v, 2x 780's oc'ed to 1147 core @ 1.212v each, an h100i, 5 fans (not including the 2 on the h100), 2 hdd's, 1 ssd, and a cd drive. It seems to have no problems running all this just fine, and I read in either this thread or the Ti review thread about an owner of who was running two titans in a similar oc'ed setup off a TX850M, although he seemed to think he was close to the limit. I do not want to buy a new psu, dont care if this one is running at 100% alot. I just want to know if it will work.


It'll work fine for medium overclocks and voltage on your 780 TIs.

If you decide to run 1.3V+ on your GTX 780 TIs, then you'll get shut downs.


----------



## skyn3t

I'm post it here just to give you as example how humors,flame and lies start.
I hope not to see this kinda BS here because we do know what can happen so keep on topic and let the BS goes.
This is my original post

here
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> did you guys hear how the 780ti has burnt a motherboard or a few pcie lanes. The owners are trying to cover this up in order to not cause chaos


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> where did you get this info? don't even start flame let the chinese with poor psu and chopped MB do they thing. in other to make that burned PCI slot you just need a pilled wire tyni like hair and put them between pins and slap a video card in it and turn the pc one and voila short fire.
> 
> Did you see any 780 ti PCB on this photo? i don't think so right.
> 
> so typical BS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> trying to cover it up? or find proof that it was the 780ti that caused it and not the pci slot/motherboard?
> 
> conspiracy theories everywhereeeeeee
> 
> 
> 
> This
Click to expand...


----------



## Uraniumz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> It'll work fine for medium overclocks and voltage on your 780 TIs.
> 
> If you decide to run 1.3V+ on your GTX 780 TIs, then you'll get shut downs.


Thats about what I figured. I cant see being able to run 1.3v+ on a reference card anyways. Ill take it up to 1.212 with skyn3ts bios, maybe fiddle with unlocked voltage past that if we get it, I dont think it will be stable on air...am I right in my thinking? Ive spent enough, but if I really need to get one, I need to do it now as I am planning on sleeving this weekend. Lol.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> It'll work fine for medium overclocks and voltage on your 780 TIs.
> 
> If you decide to run 1.3V+ on your GTX 780 TIs, then you'll get shut downs.


850w is more than enough for two 780Ti... Irrespective of his overclock. You could cover them with a solid 750w and still have a bit of breathing room.

Don't spread misinformation like this, it causes people to spend money needlessly.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> 850w is more than enough for two 780Ti... Irrespective of his overclock. You could cover them with a solid 750w and still have a bit of breathing room.
> 
> Don't spread misinformation like this, it causes people to spend money needlessly.


I have to agree with him, 850w will not be enough with heavy voltage and a massive overclock on two GK110s.


----------



## Testier

1


----------



## lilchronic

dont quote the guy,


----------



## alancsalt

Cleaned. If someone is that offensive please do not quote or respond, just report.


----------



## skyn3t

Proof, proof , a single cropped picture won't tell us anything. so BS come from there not here.

let me play my TDM and I will play Russian, you know what I mean.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Cleaned. If someone is that offensive please do not quote or respond, just report.


Thank you!


----------



## mcg75

Stupid question guys.

Anybody order a 780 Ti from newegg and have it shipped out from the NJ warehouse?

Reason why is newegg usually ships to me here in Canada from either Industry, Ca which takes a week or NJ which takes 2 days.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proof, proof , a single cropped picture won't tell us anything. so BS come from there not here.


i just wish there was a way to keep these kind of people out!








Well, I have a way but to implement it would be impossible! A Psychological validation screen! According to the DSM-V ( Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders)!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I have to agree with him, 850w will not be enough with heavy voltage and a massive overclock on two GK110s.


Indeed my good Friend!








Just ask Alatar or Ftw420, a Titan can draw up to 500W with high voltage!
My 2 [email protected]@1,4v with my [email protected],0Ghz draw 1300W+ from the wall, so 2 Ti overclocked with high voltage AND, say, a 3930/4930K will draw more even...









Cheers

Ed


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> i just wish there was a way to keep these kind of people out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I have a way but to implement it would be impossible! A Psychological validation screen! According to the DSM-V ( Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders)!


Section II, Neurodev Disorders










(that's right, Psych postgrad checking in!)


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Indeed my good Friend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just ask Alatar or Ftw420, a Titan can draw up to 500W with high voltage!
> My 2 [email protected]@1,4v with my [email protected],0Ghz draw 1300W+ from the wall, so 2 Ti overclocked with high voltage AND, say, a 3930/4930K will draw more even...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


yeah for sure, my kill -a -watt meter was reading 827 watts last night when i ran 3dmark 11.


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7462642


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Indeed my good Friend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just ask Alatar or Ftw420, a Titan can draw up to 500W with high voltage!
> My 2 [email protected]@1,4v with my [email protected],0Ghz draw 1300W+ from the wall, so 2 Ti overclocked with high voltage AND, say, a 3930/4930K will draw more even...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


skupples know it too, just ask him how many watts his surround are pushing







IIRC 1300w Supernova + 850 for CPU and other stuff


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proof, proof , a single cropped picture won't tell us anything. so BS come from there not here.
> 
> 
> 
> i just wish there was a way to keep these kind of people out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I have a way but to implement it would be impossible! A Psychological validation screen! According to the DSM-V ( Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders)!
Click to expand...









That would keep me out.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Indeed my good Friend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just ask Alatar or Ftw420, a Titan can draw up to 500W with high voltage!
> My 2 [email protected]@1,4v with my [email protected],0Ghz draw 1300W+ from the wall, so 2 Ti overclocked with high voltage AND, say, a 3930/4930K will draw more even...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> 
> 
> yeah for sure, my kill -a -watt meter was reading 827 watts last night when i ran 3dmark 11.
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7462642
Click to expand...

Nice CPU clock! What're ur GPU clocks/volts?

Really wish we could see rigs on mobile.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would keep me out.
> GPU clocks/volts?
> 
> Really wish we could see rigs on mobile.


cpu i5 3570k @ 5.1 ghz with1.45v
Gpu ref 780 @ 1411/1853Mhz with 1.4v

9 fans full speed
1 pump
1- ssd
1- 2tb HD


----------



## skupples

Can some one please upload a picture of the BACK side of your PCB... More specifically the PCI-E pins, even more specifically, the little lock pin closest to the video ports.

I'm just trying to do some info gathering on if all REF 780ti's are finished the exact same way with the fully black PCB...


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Can some one please upload a picture of the BACK side of your PCB... More specifically the PCI-E pins, even more specifically, the little lock pin closest to the video ports.
> 
> I'm just trying to do some info gathering on if all REF 780ti's are finished the exact same way with the fully black PCB...


Here's one from Techpowerup:



High resolution.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Here's one from Techpowerup:
> 
> 
> 
> High resolution.


thank you... so, as I suspected... Things are not quite adding up in these photo's, unless some how w/e ref model this is, is finished differently then what's in the above photo. The 780Ti pcb is black from edge to edge, no 1mm gap between the finish & raw pcb...

ALSO, if you look, the little "brail" type dots on the PCB (forgive my ignorance of a correct term) also do not match up. On the Ti (and titan) it's a group of nine, in the picture of a dead GPU it's a grouping of six... So, are we to assume that this is a non ref 780Ti pcb?


----------



## Uraniumz

I just dont have enough knowledge other than my setup and what I could research to make a 100% decision, but it sounds like now that there is definitive proof that I should get a larger psu for overclocking headroom...

@ lilchronic: I assume that ref 780 is on water? Makes me wish I could affford to put my current 780's under water to see what they are capable of lol.


----------



## skupples

We are looking @ two completely different PCB's here... So, do they have non ref 780Ti's in China already? Or are we to believe that two different companies REFERENCE PCb's are different? Cmon!!!!!

would love a retort.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uraniumz*
> 
> Thats about what I figured. I cant see being able to run 1.3v+ on a reference card anyways. Ill take it up to 1.212 with skyn3ts bios, maybe fiddle with unlocked voltage past that if we get it, I dont think it will be stable on air...am I right in my thinking? Ive spent enough, but if I really need to get one, I need to do it now as I am planning on sleeving this weekend. Lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uraniumz*
> 
> I just dont have enough knowledge other than my setup and what I could research to make a 100% decision, but it sounds like now that there is definitive proof that I should get a larger psu for overclocking headroom...


With 1.21v on your GTX 780 TIs and a 4770k overclocked, you're ok with your current psu.

If you decide to have a bench off trying to beat a fellow competitor with say 1.3v+, you'll get shut downs.

Are you the benchie type is the real question, or content on only gaming?


----------



## Groove2013

Bricked my PSU some minutes ago while cheking my GTX Titan for stability with some loops of FireStrike Extreme @ 1202 MHz clock and 7000 MHz memory @ 1.21 V sucking 340 Watt from the wall just for the Titan itself









Now on notebook looking for replacement like Corsair AX860i (single 71,6 A rail 94% efficiency platinum)


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are looking @ two completely different PCB's here... So, do they have non ref 780Ti's in China already? Or are we to believe that two different companies REFERENCE PCb's are different? Cmon!!!!!
> 
> would love a retort.


Can I say something?

Uups...









+1


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Can I say something?
> 
> Uups...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1












Their's a reason why the OP of this rumor was banned from chiphell, & it's not because nvidia got on the phone and said "QUICK WE GOTTA COVER THIS THING UP!!!"

Only problem, the rumor states 6 cards have died this way, so I now need pictures of the other 5. I have only squashed one of them.









The defense rests it's case.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their's a reason why the OP of this rumor was banned from chiphell, & it's not because nvidia got on the phone and said "QUICK WE GOTTA COVER THIS THING UP!!!"
> 
> Only problem, the rumor states 6 cards have died this way, so I now need pictures of the other 5. I have only squashed one of them.


Something tells me that will be the only one you get....


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Something tells me that will be the only one you get....












Strange cricket sound coming from the people running around posting that photo on OCN now...


----------



## vlps5122

do you guys think 850w would be enough even if i tried getting a 3770k overclocked @ 1.4v and say a 780 ti classy overclocked at 1.4v+ down the road


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> do you guys think 850w would be enough even if i tried getting a 3770k overclocked @ 1.4v and say a 780 ti classy overclocked at 1.4v down the road


That's plenty of power for a single card w/ that chip. Unless you are planning to push 1.4V through it or something along those lines. I ran two titans, multiple SSD's, full loop (16 fans) & a 5.0 3570k off of a 850w just fine for gaming. It was likely screaming, but you get my point.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their's a reason why the OP of this rumor was banned from chiphell, & it's not because nvidia got on the phone and said "QUICK WE GOTTA COVER THIS THING UP!!!"
> 
> Only problem, the rumor states 6 cards have died this way, so I now need pictures of the other 5. I have only squashed one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The defense rests it's case.


I am still puzzled about how they think the PCIE lane lighting up is a good lie? Never happened before. Burned phases might be believable, burned PCIE? What?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Can I say something?
> 
> Uups...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1


take what i say with a grain of salt. but this afternoon when this FUD hit the 780TI release thread i kept looking around chiphell and through various linked forum discussion believe it is thought the galaxy's QA had a major boo boo and let a bunch of 780TI go by with the wrong PCB in china.

they are now being recalled./held.

i go now.

ok maybe not:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> I am still puzzled about how they think the PCIE lane lighting up is a good lie? Never happened before. Burned phases might be believable, burned PCIE? What?


it has to do with the "new" power distribution which is PCB specific - only the 780TI board has it.

now i am out . .


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their's a reason why the OP of this rumor was banned from chiphell, & it's not because nvidia got on the phone and said "QUICK WE GOTTA COVER THIS THING UP!!!"
> 
> Only problem, the rumor states 6 cards have died this way, so I now need pictures of the other 5. I have only squashed one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The defense rests it's case.


This calls for one of my favorite scenes...









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> take what i say with a grain of salt. but this afternoon when this FUD hit the 780TI release thread i kept looking around chiphell and through various linked forum discussion believe it is thought the galaxy's QA had a major boo boo and let a bunch of 780TI go by with the wrong PCB in china.
> 
> they are now being recalled./held.
> 
> i go now.


It's obviously a blown up something, something along those lines would make much more sense... Only in China. "where people run quad titans like americans eat 1$ cheese burgers" or w/e that guy said.

"oops, did we just put that Gk110 chip into a 290X PCB? ahhh it'l be alright!"

(it's also not a 290X pcb, i compared)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> I am still puzzled about how they think the PCIE lane lighting up is a good lie? Never happened before. Burned phases might be believable, burned PCIE? What?


I wouldn't call it a lie, it's obviously a blown something or other... The problem is, it's not a reference PCB so the "right chip in the wrong PCB" story could make sense, I guess? I'm not an engineer so my analysis is purely based off of photo evidence. If that is what happened we should know soon enough.

This is why I tell people EVGA onry when buying nvidia products.


----------



## Testier

If this is true, Galaxy's messing up a card, hmm, well that never happened before.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Well i need to look into this Add2psu because i ordered 4 780Ti's last night in the last of my drunken online purchases


----------



## i7monkey

Dumb question but does artifacting essentially mean damage to the GPU?

It passes 3dmark11 @[email protected] but I get artifacts.

Is any artifacting mean I should run it lower?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Dumb question but does artifacting essentially mean damage to the GPU?
> 
> It passes 3dmark11 @[email protected] but I get artifacts.
> 
> Is any artifacting mean I should run it lower?


Graphical glitches like different color polygons ect.

Usually happens with core and memory overclocks and/or not enough voltage for said areas.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Dumb question but does artifacting essentially mean damage to the GPU?
> 
> It passes 3dmark11 @[email protected] but I get artifacts.
> 
> Is any artifacting mean I should run it lower?


Perm damage? No. But it means the GPU is unstable.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Indeed my good Friend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just ask Alatar or Ftw420, a Titan can draw up to 500W with high voltage!
> My 2 [email protected]@1,4v with my [email protected],0Ghz draw 1300W+ from the wall, so 2 Ti overclocked with high voltage AND, say, a 3930/4930K will draw more even...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> skupples know it too, just ask him how many watts his surround are pushing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IIRC 1300w Supernova + 850 for CPU and other stuff


Ok now you guys are starting to make me worry







staring @ my 1200AXi w/ my 1 titan (soon to be 2 unless I go dual TI's ) along with my 4960x ...wheee. I'll porbably shoot for 4.5-4.6 tbh, as for the cards not sure but moreso around 1200 or less I guess for hte meantime. Would a 1500/1600 suffice instead?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Ok now you guys are starting to make me worry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> staring @ my 1200AXi w/ my 1 titan (soon to be 2 unless I go dual TI's ) along with my 4960x ...wheee. I'll porbably shoot for 4.5-4.6 tbh, as for the cards not sure but moreso around 1200 or less I guess for hte meantime. Would a 1500/1600 suffice instead?


No, the AX1200i is definitely enough for a couple of high voltage Titans and a 4960x.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Groove2013

Who's this guy (skyn3tisbs)??? skyn3t is BS???


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I wouldn't call it a lie, it's obviously a blown something or other... The problem is, it's not a reference PCB so the "right chip in the wrong PCB" story could make sense, I guess? I'm not an engineer so my analysis is purely based off of photo evidence. If that is what happened we should know soon enough.
> 
> This is why I tell people EVGA onry when buying nvidia products.


So wait, Galaxy put a wrong PCB on a shipments? This is gold....... How the hell can that even happen? I mean, it is the reference card, how can you go and even mess that up? Well, I suppose it could be titan/780 PCB, but I doubt it would make the card blow unless put under severe voltage. Which means, it could be some other cards....


----------



## Uraniumz

@ Mrtooshort: I don't live for benching like some (although I never get tired of running Valley) lol, but I like to try and squeeze every bit of performance I can with my experience level. I will be limited by air cooling in my current case of 780's, and in 4 days when the Ti's get here. Impressively, my 780's havent gone above 72 degrees at 1147mhz, 1.212v. I just havent tried to unlock the voltage. I will though with the Ti's if the thermals dont prohibit further clocking and voltage....so if I don't hit a thermal wall, I am definitely gonna try to push more than 1.21v through them. Ths rest of my system is set in stone. The tx850 is a bronze and the good deal at the next level up looks to be a number of different 1000w gold rated psu's. Would I be safe with that? I assume I wont ever get to the crazy wattages previously mentioned by Occamrazor because I cant get to 5.0 on my cpu, and 1.4v on my gpus because they arent on water.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> I am still puzzled about how they think the PCIE lane lighting up is a good lie? Never happened before. Burned phases might be believable, burned PCIE? What?


Normally it wouldn't be believable, but Nvidia is using a new power balancing method that can change current draw individually between the 2 power plugs and pciE bus. (put on your foil hat) This method is rumored to be developed for Maxwell, and they are using the 780ti as a pilot. Chances are, this new power balancing can draw more current than expected through the pcie bus and Galaxy or whoever manufactured these goofed and didn't get their PCB to spec to handle the power.

More info:
Quote:


> The GTX 780 Ti also benefits from improved power balancing, which is likely to please overclocking enthusiasts. Overclocking can unbalance the power delivery from the card's two PCI-E connectors and from the PCI-E bus, drawing maximum power from one source and reducing the maximum overclock you can apply. The GTX 780 Ti can automatically balance the power input so that no power source reaches maximum output prematurely, allowing higher overclocks. Nvidia claims the new power balancing feature should let you overclock the GTX 780 Ti even further than the GTX Titan and original GTX 780.


Also, the pins that got toasted are the 12V+ and ground contacts. If data pins were the source, this would be easier to discredit


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Normally it wouldn't be believable, but Nvidia is using a new power balancing method that can change current draw individually between the 2 power plugs and pciE bus. (put on your foil hat) This method is rumored to be developed for Maxwell, and they are using the 780ti as a pilot. Chances are, this new power balancing can draw more current than expected through the pcie bus and Galaxy or whoever manufactured these goofed and didn't get their PCB to spec to handle the power.
> 
> More info:
> Also, the pins that got toasted are the 12V+ and ground contacts. If data pins were the source, this would be easier to discredit


In other words, either this is a lie or galaxy messed up. As likely as the first one might be, I would not dismiss the second one.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uraniumz*
> 
> @ Mrtooshort: I don't live for benching like some (although I never get tired of running Valley) lol, but I like to try and squeeze every bit of performance I can with my experience level. I will be limited by air cooling in my current case of 780's, and in 4 days when the Ti's get here. Impressively, my 780's havent gone above 72 degrees at 1147mhz, 1.212v. I just havent tried to unlock the voltage. I will though with the Ti's if the thermals dont prohibit further clocking and voltage....so if I don't hit a thermal wall, I am definitely gonna try to push more than 1.21v through them. Ths rest of my system is set in stone. The tx850 is a bronze and the good deal at the next level up looks to be a number of different 1000w gold rated psu's. Would I be safe with that? I assume I wont ever get to the crazy wattages previously mentioned by Occamrazor because I cant get to 5.0 on my cpu, and 1.4v on my gpus because they arent on water.


Just hold off on a new psu until you have it all set up and see how it goes. Nothing will blow up, just shut downs on gaming load if it's not enough.

If it's not enough, just go all out and get a gold 1200w unit to be done with it.


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Graphical glitches like different color polygons ect.
> 
> Usually happens with core and memory overclocks and/or not enough voltage for said areas.


I understand but I'm wondering if I should lower the settings or not.

It's weird, each game/benchmark passes or fails at a different level. Some games crash quick, others don't, so I'm wondering which overclock I should settle at.

My card seems to do ok around the 1200Mhz level. Is that any good? 67% ASIC btw.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Yes, lower your clocks or raise voltage if you see artifacts. It's not running right with artifacts, so you have to tune it.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> In other words, either this is a lie or galaxy messed up. As likely as the first one might be, I would not dismiss the second one.


Galaxy oopsd in china


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah for sure, my kill -a -watt meter was reading 827 watts last night when i ran 3dmark 11.
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7462642


Hmm. Interesting data!!

IF its not too much trouble, just for the sake of "science" and the 780 thread and other ones too, can you do a couple run of 3DMark11 or 2013(idk which is more taxing) at the below settings and note down the power usage with your *Kill-A-Watt*?

[email protected]@1.4V and [email protected]/[email protected]

and

[email protected]@1.4V and [email protected]/[email protected]

That would help greatly with ALL those questions about "is my PSU enough?" and also gives a good hard data on the power usage with a 780!


----------



## h2spartan

I would never consider buying a Galaxy card even as enticing as their HOF line is. There are more reputable companies that I would go to first. Ummmm like EVGA and EVGA and one more....EVGA.


----------



## Fniz92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> I would never consider buying a Galaxy card even as enticing as their HOF line is. There are more reputable companies that I would go to first. Ummmm like EVGA and EVGA and one more....EVGA.


The owners list says it all, EVGA 780 Ti owners list!


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> I would never consider buying a Galaxy card even as enticing as their HOF line is. There are more reputable companies that I would go to first. Ummmm like EVGA and EVGA and one more....EVGA.


Pretty much. I returned their 780 HOF. EVGA is simply the best for nvidia.


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Dumb question but does artifacting essentially mean damage to the GPU?
> 
> It passes 3dmark11 @[email protected] but I get artifacts.
> 
> Is any artifacting mean I should run it lower?


Artifacting does NOT mean your GPU is being damaged. However if your GPU was damaged by heat, you'll probably see artifacts at any clocks. If you're only seeing artifacts at high overclocks, your chip is unstable at that frequency/voltage combination. Lowering the clock speed will make the artifacts stop, but increasing voltage might also make the artifacts stop. Esentially, artifacts are a result of instructions for certain polygons not being completed before the clock cycle ends due to lack of voltage or high heat.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> Do vendors actually make their own reference cards. I thought they were all made by the same OEM.


I'm almost positive reference cards are made by Nvidia themselves and then sent as a whole unit to the AIBs... but even if the AIBs make the reference cards themselves, they will still all be identical because they must meet Nvidia's EXACT specifications and cannot make even the smallest change. But I think the Galaxy card in question was a custom PCB (correct me if I'm wrong, I haven't read much about the rumor)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Normally it wouldn't be believable, but Nvidia is using a new power balancing method that can change current draw individually between the 2 power plugs and pciE bus. (put on your foil hat) This method is rumored to be developed for Maxwell, and they are using the 780ti as a pilot. Chances are, this new power balancing can draw more current than expected through the pcie bus and Galaxy or whoever manufactured these goofed and didn't get their PCB to spec to handle the power.
> 
> More info:
> Also, the pins that got toasted are the 12V+ and ground contacts. If data pins were the source, this would be easier to discredit


Ahh, so the power balancing tech is actually on the chip die and not the PCB??


----------



## Groove2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fniz92*
> 
> The owners list says it all, EVGA 780 Ti owners list!


ASUS is also great. Good service and suport. But still some behind EVGA in terms of flexibility.


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Pretty much. I returned their 780 HOF. EVGA is simply the best for nvidia.


Yup. Best warranty, best customer support, step-up program, custom models with good reputation (classy...) and such. The only other brand I'd consider is MSI, but I'm 90% sure I'll go with EVGA if I get a 780 Ti.


----------



## i7monkey

It's interesting to note that 3dmark11 Extreme shows LESS artifacts than 3dmark11 Performance despite the same clock speed.

Anyone know why?


----------



## szeged

Do you guys know what amazons return policy on gpus like the 780ti? When the 780ti classy drops ill be grabbing one day one, and i didnt know if i can just return this card to amazon, hassle free like a week or two before, or if ill have to try to sell the card on the marketplace or something. thanks.

also, is the power balancing feature on the pcb of this card, or is it baked onto the die? havent had a solid answer on that yet.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3tisbs*
> 
> +1


Can you believe the nerve on this guy? LOL! Next time come up with a more imaginative bashing username.









I'm 1000% this a really pissed off member from this thread or the 780 thread and he created that account for obvious reasons.

Now I wish I was a MOD to check with various tools/ways which member is/created that bogus new account.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> So wait, Galaxy put a wrong PCB on a shipments? This is gold....... How the hell can that even happen? I mean, it is the reference card, how can you go and even mess that up? Well, I suppose it could be titan/780 PCB, but I doubt it would make the card blow unless put under severe voltage. Which means, it could be some other cards....


This is pure speculation, and more then anything i think it's a cover up for a failed rumor flame.

it IS NOT titan/780 pcb as they are all identical in the pin section, @least in the part in question.

That's how I came to question it in the first place, looking @ my titan coaster pins, & looking @ the picture I was like uhhhh wth?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







^^^ Asus fault.


----------



## Testier

1


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> In other words, either this is a lie or galaxy messed up. As likely as the first one might be, I would not dismiss the second one.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Galaxy oopsd in china


I don't accept that reasoning until A.) and engineer of some sort comes in here and states that its possible, along with evidence as to how the hell that would even work or B.) Galaxy makes an official statement.

Like what? You don't just socket a GPU into a PCB like you do a chip into a mother board... Can you take your AMD chip & plug it into a intel motherboard? No! The robots may be able to attach the chip into the board, but the traces would likely not match up, producing a brick from the start.

*Until then it's a bad stunt played out on a Chinese forum to attack nvidia. People are taking speculation/assumption/rumor/bias & hypocrisy as the gospel, which is ignorant as hell.*










so let's see "780ti on fire killin mobo's" picture proof shows its not a gk110 pcb... "OH well, galaxy plugged the chip into the wrong mobo!"














"6 cards in total actually!" well, we only have photo's of one, and all posts regarding the topic on chiphell have been deleted, & members banned. That must mean it's an nvidia conspiracy to cover it all up!









Good night 780ti owners club, tonight has been a blast!


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I don't accept that reasoning until A.) and engineer of some sort comes in here and states that its possible, along with evidence as to how the hell that would even work or B.) Galaxy makes an official statement.
> 
> Like what? You don't just socket a GPU into a PCB like you do a chip into a mother board... Can you take your AMD chip & plug it into a intel motherboard? No!
> 
> *Until then it's a bad stunt played out on a Chinese forum to attack nvidia. People are taking speculation/assumption/rumor/bias & hypocrisy as the gospel, which is ignorant as hell.*


Meh, we have 2 possibility right now. Either A or B, given both are NOT confirmed, we have to assume both can be true. Anyways, thats my way of reasoning.


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Do you guys know what amazons return policy on gpus like the 780ti? When the 780ti classy drops ill be grabbing one day one, and i didnt know if i can just return this card to amazon, hassle free like a week or two before, or if ill have to try to sell the card on the marketplace or something. thanks.
> 
> also, is the power balancing feature on the pcb of this card, or is it baked onto the die? havent had a solid answer on that yet.


I don't think anybody knows 100% for sure yet - I think someone has to ask an Nvidia rep. When I asked EVGAJacob if it was a BIOS thing or hardware thing, he simply said "hardware." I should have asked what part of the hardware.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> Ahh, so the power balancing tech is actually on the chip die and not the PCB??


No, its a chip on the PCB


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> I don't think anybody knows 100% for sure yet - I think someone has to ask an Nvidia rep. When I asked EVGAJacob if it was a BIOS thing or hardware thing, he simply said "hardware." I should have asked what part of the hardware.


Do you have screenshot's of this communication? It normally takes EVGA_Jacob hours if not day's to respond to a communication... If nvidia was on fire right now ( by extension evga) he and or other nvidia/hardware reps would be running damage control all over the place.

the only viable option @ this point is that galaxy some how plugged a chip into the wrong board, but with my limited engineering knowledge I don't see how that's possible. Anyways i'm off to bed. Iv'e done my part for the night, i'm sure we will know more in the days to come if it is in fact a fail on galaxies behalf.

or it's a total farce. /shrug


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Do you guys know what amazons return policy on gpus like the 780ti? When the 780ti classy drops ill be grabbing one day one, and i didnt know if i can just return this card to amazon, hassle free like a week or two before, or if ill have to try to sell the card on the marketplace or something. thanks.


I returned a 7950 a week after release, just had to pay for return shipping iirc


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> *Until then it's a bad stunt played out on a Chinese forum to attack nvidia. People are taking speculation/assumption/rumor/bias & hypocrisy as the gospel, which is ignorant as hell.*


The other side of it is Centralfield halting 780ti shipments.

Centralfield, the "newegg of china" posted on their facebook that they would be halting all 780ti shipments until the responsible parties (Galaxy im guessing) solves the issue. I verified on their site ( http://www.centralfield.com/ ) and there are no 780ti's currently listed. This doesn't mean anything though, because there is the possibility that they had no stock to begin with.

Wish i knew mandarin


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Hmm. Interesting data!!
> 
> IF its not too much trouble, just for the sake of "science" and the 780 thread and other ones too, can you do a couple run of 3DMark11 or 2013(idk which is more taxing) at the below settings and note down the power usage with your *Kill-A-Watt*?
> 
> [email protected]@1.4V and [email protected]/[email protected]
> 
> and
> 
> [email protected]@1.4V and [email protected]/[email protected]
> 
> That would help greatly with ALL those questions about "is my PSU enough?" and also gives a good hard data on the power usage with a 780!


keep in mind, if using the PSU in his sig, that a gold PSU is 90% efficient @ 50% load and 87% @ 100%. but using 90% that would be ~745 watts for the system power.

just saying . . .


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> The other side of it is Centralfield halting 780ti shipments.
> 
> Centralfield, the "newegg of china" posted on their facebook that they would be halting all 780ti shipments until the responsible parties (Galaxy im guessing) solves the issue. I verified on their site ( http://www.centralfield.com/ ) and there are no 780ti's currently listed. This doesn't mean anything though, because there is the possibility that they had no stock to begin with.
> 
> Wish i knew mandarin


I know mandarin and this is not mandarin. This is traditional mandarin which is used by Taiwanese and Cantonese. This is not the neweggs of mainland china, it might be for taiwan, but certainly not mainland. I say again, this is not related to mainland china, but Taiwanese. I can somewhat read it, I can try to found something about it, just tell me where to look.


----------



## i7monkey

i7 920 @ 4200Mhz

Valley (no tweaks):
780ti @ 1210Mhz (1.212V) - 75.5FPS
780ti @ *1275Mhz* (1.212V) - *77.8FPS*

dat cpu bottleneck


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Do you guys know what amazons return policy on gpus like the 780ti? When the 780ti classy drops ill be grabbing one day one, and i didnt know if i can just return this card to amazon, hassle free like a week or two before, or if ill have to try to sell the card on the marketplace or something. thanks.
> 
> also, is the power balancing feature on the pcb of this card, or is it baked onto the die? havent had a solid answer on that yet.


you have till end of january for there christmas return policy started anything bought after nov 1


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> you have till end of january for there christmas return policy started anything bought after nov 1


nice, so if i buy a 780ti classy i can just return the 780ti to amazon no problems?


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Just to cross post this from the reviews thread, and put this whole deal about the "blown-up" 780Ti rumors to rest, I did a bit more digging, and found out intriguing info:

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic* 

So, this is why you should never try and start rumors. Thanks to Skupples over on the owner's thread, detective Skupples strikes.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Skupple'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are looking @ two completely different PCB's here... So, do they have non ref 780Ti's in China already? Or are we to believe that two different companies REFERENCE PCb's are different? Cmon!!!!!
> 
> would love a retort.
> 
> Currently, there are no non-reference GTX 780Ti pcbs on the market (As far as I know). Also, Nvidia reference PCBs have always used a hole in the little pcb hanging off to the left. The photo from Chiphell shows enough of that pcb extension to know that there isn't one.
> 
> However, Detective Kinaesthetic will also strike again:
> 
> On closer inspection, the burnt card would actually seem to be a reference HD 7970, or some variation of a reference Tahiti pcb. It is not a reference Pitcairn or Hawaii, as those pcbs are full matte black, with non-visible copper traces. Tahiti, however, isn't a full matte-black pcb, but is thin enough to show most of the copper traces along the card, giving it the appearance of a mostly brown pcb.
> 
> Here is a close up of a high res image taken from Expreview (Chinese review website) showing the back of the HD 7970 reference. All components/traces in the burnt picture match that of the HD 7970:


----------



## HighTemplar

Anyone else getting coil whine on their Ti? Mines an EVGA

It only happens for a few seconds then fades away, but I just noticed it today


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Anyone else getting coil whine on their Ti? Mines an EVGA
> 
> It only happens for a few seconds then fades away, but I just noticed it today


its probably happening on super high fps menu screens right?

when i was benching earlier id get a whine on the valley menu/credits page, but after that it goes away.


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> its probably happening on super high fps menu screens right?
> 
> when i was benching earlier id get a whine on the valley menu/credits page, but after that it goes away.


You know what, you're right. It's only when its like 2400 fps that it does it.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*


Can anyone guess at the reason(s) why one would spread false info about the 780tis? Is it to damage Nvidia's rep or is it something else?

If it is true that some Chinese stores stopped sales or refused shipments of these cards, what persuaded them to do so? Was it based on just rumor or random pictures floating around the internet or did they see firsthand examples of the burnt/defective cards?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> its probably happening on super high fps menu screens right?
> 
> when i was benching earlier id get a whine on the valley menu/credits page, but after that it goes away.


the 780 i have has bad coil whine
sound like the one linus has here



evga accepted my rma reguest


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> the 780 i have has bad coil whine
> sound like the one linus has here
> 
> 
> 
> evga accepted my rma reguest


Thats bad. What a creepy sound!

Thank god I never had a gpu do that. I would had send it back faster than the time it takes to say: "I'm RMAing that thing".


----------



## HighTemplar

You think amazon would give me a replacement for the small amount of coil whine?


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Anyone else getting coil whine on their Ti? Mines an EVGA
> 
> It only happens for a few seconds then fades away, but I just noticed it today


I had coil whine on my regular 780. You know what completely fixed it? By only installing the Core Drivers and PhysX, *not* 3d Vision, Geforce Experience, and HD Audio Drivers.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: snip
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> its probably happening on super high fps menu screens right?
> 
> when i was benching earlier id get a whine on the valley menu/credits page, but after that it goes away.
> 
> 
> 
> the 780 i have has bad coil whine
> sound like the one linus has here
> 
> 
> 
> evga accepted my rma reguest
Click to expand...

"It fine-tunes its whinniness" Awesome









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> its probably happening on super high fps menu screens right?
> 
> when i was benching earlier id get a whine on the valley menu/credits page, but after that it goes away.
> 
> 
> 
> You know what, you're right. It's only when its like 2400 fps that it does it.
Click to expand...

There's really no reason to not use a framerate limiter. It's built right in to Precision. I'd recommend setting it to something below 2400







But yeah I'd get whine only when folding when I had my Titan. Don't get it at all on my Classified.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> *"It fine-tunes its whinniness" Awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> There's really no reason to not use a framerate limiter. It's built right in to Precision. I'd recommend setting it to something below 2400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah I'd get whine only when folding when I had my Titan. Don't get it at all on my Classified.


oh man Farcry 3 is the worst

i was playing warthunder and my gpu was @ like 910Mhz and 0.9v and it was whining.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> oh man Farcry 3 is the worst
> 
> i was playing warthunder and my gpu was @ like 910Mhz and 0.9v and it was whining.


try vsync, lower stress on the GPU might help.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*


I told him once and I will repeat again

skupples is Nvidia









I wrote him a pm and I will give another one here.

skupples
You a very value member for this community, you have done a such nice work here and proven once more your expertize.








+1's


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> nice, so if i buy a 780ti classy i can just return the 780ti to amazon no problems?


Yea I called amazon yesterday before I ordered christmas present or started to they said from nov 1st till the end or january is the return deadline no restocking fee etc for anything purchased after nov 1


----------



## SeeThruHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah for sure, my kill -a -watt meter was reading 827 watts last night when i ran 3dmark 11.
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7462642


So that translates to 650ish or 700watt PSU needed to be safe?
I've got a Seasonic x750 right now, I plan to run my 780ti Classy to max voltage. Probably will run my 2600k at 1.4 volts as well. I've also got 9 swiftech helix and 2 mcp35x to power. My 750 watt should be ok for the cpu+ one classy right?

How much would you say 2 780ti classies at max voltage will draw by themselves without cpu. I plan on buying a secondary PSU when I go for SLI and I'd like to put two cards on it with max OC. What wattage should I get for the 2 780ti's alone.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> So that translates to 650ish or 700watt PSU needed to be safe?
> I've got a Seasonic x750 right now, I plan to run my 780ti Classy to max voltage. Probably will run my 2600k at 1.4 volts as well. I've also got 9 swiftech helix and 2 mcp35x to power. My 750 watt should be ok for the cpu+ one classy right?
> 
> How much would you say 2 780ti classies at max voltage will draw by themselves without cpu. I plan on buying a secondary PSU when I go for SLI and I'd like to put two cards on it with max OC. What wattage should I get for the 2 780ti's alone.


actual wattage 700w -730w considering psu efficiency around 85- 90%








yeah you should be ok but you'll be cutting it close if you plan on overclocking really high

...........two 780 classy's @ 1.4v should pull around 1000W +


----------



## SeeThruHead

I plan on running 3 cards. One with the cpu and two on an aux psu. So I guess ill stick with the 750 for one 780ti+CPU and move the watercooling components and fans onto a 1200 watt or more PSU with the other two. Thanks.


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuat*
> 
> At least they get laid.


idk why I died


----------



## torqueroll

For once I was looking forward to Monday. Ordered the ti's on launch day only a few min after they we're available at the retailers, but still missed the next day delivery guarantee so I had to wait till today. Can't wait to get home and put the twins into the rig.


----------



## Difunto

you guys think that if i upgrade my cpu to a 4820 or 4930k i would get better fps in valley? and maybe higher clocked ram? i just wanna push this ti to the max!


----------



## Skovsgaard

FYI

http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/step1_complist?gpu_gpus=1238


----------



## Rodman

What's up guys. Been reading this forums past few days but I can't decide on which video card to get. I know this ain't the right place to ask in but I am pretty interested in the 780ti. At first I was eye balling the 780 lightning in sli but that's still up in the air. Building a brand new rig as soon as I get back to the states in a week or so. I do have money to blow for my well deserved long deployment I just had. Also I can't decide if I should get a qnix 2710 or the asus 120mz monitor. Appreciate a bit of feedback from you guys. Again sorry if this isn't the right place to post in.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> you guys think that if i upgrade my cpu to a 4820 or 4930k i would get better fps in valley? and maybe higher clocked ram? i just wanna push this ti to the max!


You will get a small gain by doing. Nowhere worth the money your going to spend though.


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> You will get a small gain by doing. Nowhere worth the money your going to spend though.


all i do is gaming and the 4820 is only $280 you think ill get atleast 1 oe 2 more fps and probably lower temps and lower volt right?


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> You will get a small gain by doing. Nowhere worth the money your going to spend though.
> 
> 
> 
> all i do is gaming and the 4820 is only $280 you think ill get atleast 1 oe 2 more fps and probably lower temps and lower volt right?
Click to expand...

Valley is GPU limited, and while CPU speed increases can help get you that extra 1-2fps in some cases, you'd be paying around $250 a frame.

Benches where there's a CPU/physics test are the ones that'll benefit from a better/faster CPU and faster RAM. As in...your 3dMark11 score would go _way_ up if you got a 4930k and went from 1600mhz RAM to 2400mhz, but Heaven...not so much.

If you want to make sure you're pushing the Ti to the max, see if you stay at a steady 99% usage in your favorite demanding games (assuming you're not hitting the framerate cap you have set), and as long as it can constantly sit at a full load, you're getting the most out of it.


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Valley is GPU limited, and while CPU speed increases can help get you that extra 1-2fps in some cases, you'd be paying around $250 a frame.
> 
> Benches where there's a CPU/physics test are the ones that'll benefit from a better/faster CPU and faster RAM. As in...your 3dMark11 score would go _way_ up if you got a 4930k and went from 1600mhz RAM to 2400mhz, but Heaven...not so much.
> 
> If you want to make sure you're pushing the Ti to the max, see if you stay at a steady 99% usage in your favorite demanding games (assuming you're not hitting the framerate cap you have set), and as long as it can constantly sit at a full load, you're getting the most out of it.


alright thanks for the advice!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> you guys think that if i upgrade my cpu to a 4820 or 4930k i would get better fps in valley? and maybe higher clocked ram? i just wanna push this ti to the max!


Not by much, higher clocked ram will show a bigger gain than the CPU swap me thinks. I saw a 3-4 fps gain going from 1333mhz to 2400mhz.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Pretty much. I returned their 780 HOF. EVGA is simply the best for nvidia.


i tried EVGA SC ACX 780 in SLi and it was superb

too bad the modified bios wouldn't let OC above 100+

now i'm waiting for gigabyte windforce 3 to come out since i'm not interested in a dual fans cooling anymore


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rodman*
> 
> What's up guys. Been reading this forums past few days but I can't decide on which video card to get. I know this ain't the right place to ask in but I am pretty interested in the 780ti. At first I was eye balling the 780 lightning in sli but that's still up in the air. Building a brand new rig as soon as I get back to the states in a week or so. I do have money to blow for my well deserved long deployment I just had. Also I can't decide if I should get a qnix 2710 or the asus 120mz monitor. Appreciate a bit of feedback from you guys. Again sorry if this isn't the right place to post in.


In SLI, the 780 ti reference will provide better performance than two Lightnings IMO. If only because the Ti reference cooler works better at getting heat out of the case than the Lightning's does.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> In SLI, the 780 ti reference will provide better performance than two Lightnings IMO. If only because the Ti reference cooler works better at getting heat out of the case than the Lightning's does.


Also, if he goes 780s, get classifieds, not lightning s


----------



## Rodman

Appreciate the feedback guys. One more question. Will 780ti in sli with qnix 2710 be overkill? I do want to destroy any game I throw at it with this screen hopefully oced to 120hz. Thanks again.


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Not by much, higher clocked ram will show a bigger gain than the CPU swap me thinks. I saw a 3-4 fps gain going from 1333mhz to 2400mhz.


hey skupples, what ram do you recommend me for that speed?


----------



## SeeThruHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rodman*
> 
> Appreciate the feedback guys. One more question. Will 780ti in sli with qnix 2710 be overkill? I do want to destroy any game I throw at it with this screen hopefully oced to 120hz. Thanks again.


Definitely not overkill. One would be good for 60hz. Would be able to max most games. For 120hz you should definitely get 2.


----------



## rainmaker

Hey guys, I got a 780 Ti on it's way and was wondering if a Corsair TX650 is enough. It should be enough considering my CPU isn't overclocked that much (2600k @ 4.0ghz).


----------



## SeeThruHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rainmaker*
> 
> Hey guys, I got a 780 Ti on it's way and was wondering if a Corsair TX650 is enough. It should be enough considering my CPU isn't overclocked that much (2600k @ 4.0ghz).


Absolutely. That psu should be fine with a moderate OC on the cpu and GPU. Apparently its when you start going up in voltages, think 1.4, that the GK110 starts to climb in power draw.


----------



## rainmaker

Awesome! Thank you SeeThruHead


----------



## Pandora's Box

So my 780 TI on the stock bios seems to hit the power target wall at 1189MHz @ 1.125 volts. Impressive when I look back at my ACX 780's.

Not sure the custom bios and 1.2125 volts is worth it for an extra 100Mhz.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> i tried EVGA SC ACX 780 in SLi and it was superb
> 
> too bad the modified bios wouldn't let OC above 100+
> 
> now i'm waiting for gigabyte windforce 3 to come out since i'm not interested in a dual fans cooling anymore


bad luck for you i have the same cards in SLI and i can get tham up to 1423 / 1902 thay are really good cards


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> So my 780 TI on the stock bios seems to hit the power target wall at 1189MHz @ 1.125 volts. Impressive when I look back at my ACX 780's.
> 
> Not sure the custom bios and 1.2125 volts is worth it for an extra 100Mhz.


Why would you run the stock BIOS?









For $700, a 30-second BIOS flash is worth _any_ additional performance you can get out of it. Well, that's just me anyways. If you're hesitant because you never flashed a BIOS before, don't worry. It's easy and even a bad flash can be rectified.


----------



## Pandora's Box

hey skyn3t, it's a minor thing but on your custom bios my 780 Ti's fan will not go down to 20%. Minimum I can get is 26%


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> hey skupples, what ram do you recommend me for that speed?


Unless you are looking to do some serious oc with it. What ever is cheapest. I'm using trident x


----------



## Kuat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> now i'm waiting for gigabyte windforce 3 to come out since i'm not interested in a dual fans cooling anymore


Why did you not like the dual fans?


----------



## szeged

might be going sli, would keep that top card a good 10c hotter in most situations.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Unless you are looking to do some serious oc with it. What ever is cheapest. I'm using trident x


Agree with this. I buy Dominator Platinum if I'm wanting top of the line RAM with top of the line looks. I buy G.Skill Trident X if I want something less costly and maybe not as fancy looking while still providing the great memory and performance. I actually just picked up an 8 GB 2400 MHz Cas 9 kit of G.Skill for like $108 a month or so ago. It has been awesome and I couldn't believe I could get memory that fast for that price with today's memory prices.


----------



## skupples

Most of the trident x 2400 kits are Sammy too.


----------



## szeged

yay clean thread







thanks mods. if anyone has a problem with me or my gpus, pm me i dont want to get this thread locked.


----------



## Difunto

okay! thank you guys for the info. i will buy some trident x 2400 right now... i have 16gb right now does it matter if i get 8gb? i only do gaming so i probably dont even use it all right? i just want to run at 2400mhz and see if my ti will gain alil more fps


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> okay! thank you guys for the info. i will buy some trident x 2400 right now... i have 16gb right now does it matter if i get 8gb? i only do gaming so i probably dont even use it all right?


8gb should be more than enough for 99% of games


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 8gb should be more than enough for 99% of games


cool! thanks guys i will buy some right now and ill post the results after! oh and szeged amma return my card as well then get a classi







i hope that one can take some abuse lol


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> cool! thanks guys i will buy some right now and ill post the results after! oh and szeged amma return my card as well then get a classi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope that one can take some abuse lol


what was wrong with your current 780ti?

the classified cards were built to be abused







i cant wait


----------



## brandon6199

GPU-Z validation will follow as soon as I get home from work and set these up!


----------



## headiesbro

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=03G-P4-2884-KR

ti superclocked with acx cooler available now. almost wondering if I should return my reference for this guy.


----------



## Groove2013

GTX 780 Ti is better priced than GTX Titan ((looking from gamer only perspective) and is a better choise (as upgrade) for those who don't already own a GTX Titan or GTX 780 and for those intending to play @ max 1920x1080 resolution.

But if you plan to play @ 2560x1440 or in surround, you better consider buying GTX Titan with it's 6 GB vRAM.

You don't need to go search far.

Just look at Call of Duty Ghosts.
CoDG consumes avg. 2600 MB vRAM with spikes to 3010 MB vRAM @ 2560x1440 and close to/more than 5 GB vRAM in surround.
And this is a current game and not the best looking one.
Think of upcoming games that will more than probably look way better that CoDG.


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headiesbro*
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=03G-P4-2884-KR
> 
> ti superclocked with acx cooler available now. almost wondering if I should return my reference for this guy.


I'd wait for a Classy.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> GTX 780 Ti is better priced than GTX Titan ((looking from gamer only perspective) and is a better choise (as upgrade) for those who don't already own a GTX Titan or GTX 780 and for those intending to play @ max 1920x1080 resolution.
> 
> But if you plan to play @ 2560x1440 or i surround, you better consider buying GTX Titan with it's 6 GB vRAM.
> 
> You don't need to go search far.
> 
> Just look at Call of Duty Ghosts.
> CoDG consumes avg. 2600 MB vRAM with pikes to 3010 MB vRAM @ 2560x1440 and close to/more than 5 GB vRAM in surround.
> And this is a current game and not the best looking one.
> Think of upcoming games that will more than probably look way better that CoDG.


\

Ghost had major deoptimization.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> GTX 780 Ti is better priced than GTX Titan ((looking from gamer only perspective) and is a better choise (as upgrade) for those who don't already own a GTX Titan or GTX 780 and for those intending to play @ max 1920x1080 resolution.
> 
> But if you plan to play @ 2560x1440 or i surround, you better consider buying GTX Titan with it's 6 GB vRAM.
> 
> You don't need to go search far.
> 
> Just look at Call of Duty Ghosts.
> CoDG consumes avg. 2600 MB vRAM with pikes to 3010 MB vRAM @ 2560x1440 and close to/more than 5 GB vRAM in surround.
> And this is a current game and not the best looking one.
> Think of upcoming games that will more than probably look way better that CoDG.


i have 3x 2560x1440 monitors, i use the 780ti for one monitor and it does just fine, titans go in for all 3.


----------



## Groove2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i have 3x 2560x1440 monitors, i use the 780ti for one monitor and it does just fine, titans go in for all 3.


How?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> How?


how what


----------



## theilya

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=03G-P4-2884-KR

limited stock guys hurry up

ACX back in stock


----------



## szeged

if they released day 1 id have bought one for better air results, waiting on the classified now though


----------



## headiesbro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> if they released day 1 id have bought one for better air results, waiting on the classified now though


Do you think I could use the EVGA trade up program on my reference superclocked on the classy?


----------



## szeged

nope, jacob said we cant do 780ti reference to 780ti classified


----------



## headiesbro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> nope, jacob said we cant do 780ti reference to 780ti classified


Anyone know how long till classy? I have like 14 days to return through newegg.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headiesbro*
> 
> Anyone know how long till classy? I have like 14 days to return through newegg.


probably around 3 to 4 weeks.

sell the superclocked on the marketplace and grab a classified when they drop









should have bought from amazon, we got till january to return for a refund lol.


----------



## headiesbro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> probably around 3 to 4 weeks.
> 
> sell the superclocked on the marketplace and grab a classified when they drop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should have bought from amazon, we got till january to return for a refund lol.


Yea I probably should have, but they charge tax in my state, and my prime membership lapsed so it would have cost me an extra $140.


----------



## szeged

ouch :x well your only option i see is either returning it and waiting 2 or 3 weeks for the classy to drop and have no 780ti at all, or selling it used for a loss of anywhere between 20 to 50 bucks :x


----------



## kx11

this is sexy


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> this is sexy


Is that a button on the pci bracket? Or a fan control knob?

Sweet mother...DAT PCB


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> what was wrong with your current 780ti?
> 
> the classified cards were built to be abused
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i cant wait


my max oc is 1280mhz 7920 memory
i can do 1300mhz but low memory and if i go higher it just crashes and artifacts
so yea i can't wait for them classis too!


----------



## geekdll

The EVGA 780 Ti Superclocked with ACX cooler is available for only $10 dollars not bad http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=03G-P4-2884-KR


----------



## Groove2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Is that a button on the pci bracket? Or a fan control knob?


vBIOS switch


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Is that a button on the pci bracket? Or a fan control knob?
> 
> Sweet mother...DAT PCB
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


http://www.chiploco.com/colorful-geforce-gtx-780-ti-igame-30419/
Quote:


> Lastly, on the I/O side, the GTX 780 Ti iGame has two DVI ports, DisplayPort and an HDMI port along *with what appears to be a BIOS switch.*


but:
Quote:


> The memory chips used on this card are from Elpida and they are clocked at 7 GHz


----------



## Groove2013

No 6 GB vRAM GTX 780 Ti models from nVidia. It's up to different vendors (like EVGA ...) to put more on it if they wish to do so. Search a little bit on nVidia forums.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> http://www.chiploco.com/colorful-geforce-gtx-780-ti-igame-30419/
> but:


There are saying about elphida having tigher timing and needs less clocks to have the same performance. Can some(sky) confirm that in bios?


----------



## skupples

another review/comparison of 780/780ti from tech syndicate.


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=03G-P4-2884-KR
> 
> limited stock guys hurry up
> 
> ACX back in stock


Thanks for the info, this is awesome. Ordered one SC ACX.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> There are saying about elphida having tigher timing and needs less clocks to have the same performance. Can some(sky) confirm that in bios?


FWIW, the reviewers over at overclockersUK said that the new Elpida memory featured on the 290/x was clocking on average 10-12mhz higher than the new Hynix memory. I would assume the same would hold true for 780TI cards, so long as the 780Ti's are featuring the newer memory chips rather than the older 780 memory chips


----------



## szeged

getting ready for the evga classified 780ti release -



someone find me an evbot asap


----------



## ssgwright

I can clock stable at 1276 at 1.12v but when I try to add 1.21v my comp restarts... it only shuts down when I add 1.21v? I can even clock to 1318 at 1.12v and its fine with just a little artifacting but when I add 1.21 boom... restart. Could it be the card or maybe my psu? I'm running a 1000w toughpower... not sure what the issue is.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> getting ready for the evga classified 780ti release -
> 
> 
> 
> someone find me an evbot asap


Dont evga sell them?


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> I can clock stable at 1276 at 1.12v but when I try to add 1.21v my comp restarts... it only shuts down when I add 1.21v? I can even clock to 1318 at 1.12v and its fine with just a little artifacting but when I add 1.21 boom... restart. Could it be the card or maybe my psu? I'm running a 1000w toughpower... not sure what the issue is.


Sounds like PSU. If the card was unstable you would more likely see a driver crash. Power going out like that sounds like your PSU can't handle the output. Do you have a lot of accessories plugged in? CPU OC? Try turning everything else down and see if you can increase the voltage.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Dont evga sell them?


not anymore









i need to find one from a classified user that doesnt need it anymore, which is near impossible.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> There are saying about elphida having tigher timing and needs less clocks to have the same performance. Can some(sky) confirm that in bios?
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW, the reviewers over at overclockersUK said that the new Elpida memory featured on the 290/x *was clocking on average 10-12mhz higher than the new Hynix memory.* I would assume the same would hold true for 780TI cards, so long as the 780Ti's are featuring the newer memory chips rather than the older 780 memory chips
Click to expand...

aahhhhhhhhh . . .


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> aahhhhhhhhh . . .


lol, they said it not me. I guess we can interpret it as "same overclock potential"


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> GTX 780 Ti is better priced than GTX Titan ((looking from gamer only perspective) and is a better choise (as upgrade) for those who don't already own a GTX Titan or GTX 780 and for those intending to play @ max 1920x1080 resolution.
> 
> But if you plan to play @ 2560x1440 or in surround, you better consider buying GTX Titan with it's 6 GB vRAM.
> 
> You don't need to go search far.
> 
> Just look at Call of Duty Ghosts.
> CoDG consumes avg. 2600 MB vRAM with spikes to 3010 MB vRAM @ 2560x1440 and close to/more than 5 GB vRAM in surround.
> And this is a current game and not the best looking one.
> Think of upcoming games that will more than probably look way better that CoDG.


I wouldn't use CoDG as an example or benchmark for anything... they intentionally made the game artificially demanding to try convincing the uninformed PC gamer that they actually tried putting work into the PC version. IW/Activision want to win over the ignorant consumers who automatically believe that when the same hardware is used, lower fps = better graphics.

A 780 Ti will run BF4 at a higher frame rate that CoD:G while looking WAY better and using much less VRAM. CoD:G is straight up insulting.


----------



## ssgwright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> Sounds like PSU. If the card was unstable you would more likely see a driver crash. Power going out like that sounds like your PSU can't handle the output. Do you have a lot of accessories plugged in? CPU OC? Try turning everything else down and see if you can increase the voltage.


+rep! yup PSU, I was using the wire that had both the 8 pin and 6 pin connecters so what I did was used separate 6 pin and 8 pin on their own directly from the psu and it works great! no more restarts! Now I can run firestrike at 1330 with no restarts or artifacts, any higher and I start seeing slight artifacting. Can't wait for sky to work his magic so I can really push this card!


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> +rep! yup PSU, I was using the wire that had both the 8 pin and 6 pin connecters so what I did was used separate 6 pin and 8 pin on their own directly from the psu and it works great! no more restarts! Now I can run firestrike at 1330 with no restarts or artifacts, any higher and I start seeing slight artifacting. Can't wait for sky to work his magic so I can really push this card!


Damn, whats your ASIC on the cards?


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another review/comparison of 780/780ti from tech syndicate.


Nice gains. Not too shabby at all.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Nice gains. Not too shabby at all.


People need to remember two things with this review. A.) he's comparing over multiple resolutions B.) the results are while recording.


----------



## ssgwright

not too bad - 82.8%


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> not too bad - 82.8%


Thats pretty high. Did you get SC or stock?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Thats pretty high. Did you get SC or stock?


Boost clock is 1046MHz, it's a Super Clocked.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Boost clock is 1046MHz, it's a Super Clocked.


He is on sky's bios,


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Good point...

It's a super clocked now isn't it?


----------



## szeged

lol


----------



## Furlans

Dies anyone know if Titan's ACX Cooper will fit on the 780Ti? Tomorrow i will recive my 780ti reference


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Nice gains. Not too shabby at all.
> 
> 
> 
> People need to remember two things with this review. A.) he's comparing over multiple resolutions B.) the results are while recording.
Click to expand...

Yep. Might be what caused the weird results for his low min's for the Ti. That or those 331.70 drivers. Either way, looks like quite a nice little bump in min's and averages.

Mine just arrived


----------



## ssgwright

EVGA stock not SC... I watercool and been burned the extra $30 buying the SC before for no reason.


----------



## Groove2013

Would be nice if everyone here posting their clocks would also clarify in which applications do they believe their clocks are to be stable in and also mention voltage and ASIC quality to avoid others to ask for it each time







So this thread remains as compact as possible for a good track of important things.


----------



## HighTemplar

Someone tell me which MSI Afterburner version you guys used that displayed voltage and allowed it to be adjusted? Beta 15 nor 16 are allowing me to do so.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> EVGA stock not SC... I watercool and been burned the extra $30 buying the SC before for no reason.


Thanks.


----------



## Groove2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> I wouldn't use CoDG as an example or benchmark for anything... they intentionally made the game artificially demanding to try convincing the uninformed PC gamer that they actually tried putting work into the PC version. IW/Activision want to win over the ignorant consumers who automatically believe that when the same hardware is used, lower fps = better graphics.
> 
> A 780 Ti will run BF4 at a higher frame rate that CoD:G while looking WAY better and using much less VRAM. CoD:G is straight up insulting.


You were right about CoDG. Did some researching and it appears that 2 issues that surface the most in most of forums point to A) lack of optimisation (bad port from console to PC) and B) intentional lock to high amount of RAM and vRAM usage maintained artificialy at unrealistic high values.

Here is an interesting graph (_source Guru3D_) showing vRAM usage at different resolutions and video settings in Battlefield 4.

As you all can see @ Ultra video settings + 4xMSAA @ 2560x1440 there is even 1 GB vRAM headroom on a GTX 780 Ti









Bir in mind that these results were achieved in singleplayer (for consistency) and the actual vRAM usage may increase in multiplayer due to way larger areas shown/drawn, FoV or view distance settings as compared to tunnel like ways you have to follow in campain.

I suppose bigger maps will come along with DLC's increasing further vRAM usage.

But to be honest I have no idea by how much will this all increase vRAM usage


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I will be publishing a thread in the rumor's portion of the forum to help squash the rumors running a muck about this supposed fried 780Ti. Let me repeat my self, as it's already showing up in other places that it's a dead 7970... *WE have NO way to A CONFIRM THIS. We only know that it is a REF TAHITI PCB*
> 
> We as a community need to do our best to get the news out about how utterly false this story is. It's being published on EVERY single tech journalism page & forum as gospel. WE MUST do what we can as a legit gpu community to show that these rumors are false. Please PM me if you were one of the people who helped me gather evidence last night, so i can get as much accurate information into this thread as possible.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I will be publishing a thread in the rumor's portion of the forum to help squash the rumors running a muck about this supposed fried 780Ti. Let me repeat my self, as it's already showing up in other places that it's a dead 7970... *WE have NO way to A CONFIRM THIS. We only know that it is a REF TAHITI PCB*
> 
> We as a community need to do our best to get the news out about how utterly false this story is. It's being published on EVERY single tech journalism page & forum as gospel. WE MUST do what we can as a legit gpu community to show that these rumors are false. Please PM me if you were one of the people who helped me gather evidence last night, so i can get as much accurate information into this thread as possible.
Click to expand...

Appreciate the effort. Wish we had more like you


----------



## HighTemplar

What's the deal with this defective batch list then?

I mean one guy's picture being false can't disprove the entire thing.

I guess we wont know for a couple weeks, as we see how these things hold up with users.


----------



## headiesbro

Hey guys, im getting the NVIDIA installer cannot continue error, saying it cant detect the hardware when I try to install. Anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## Groove2013

Here's _a link_ for those who don't know which thermal compound to choose when going on water for their GTX 780 Ti's.

As you can see there is just few degrees temperature difference between most of thermal compounds.


----------



## ssgwright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headiesbro*
> 
> Hey guys, im getting the NVIDIA installer cannot continue error, saying it cant detect the hardware when I try to install. Anyone know how to fix this?


redownload the latest drivers the original whql didn't include the Ti, it's numbered the same number driver just updated.


----------



## N3n0

Give me an add please







no crazy clocks with this one, just stock volts and what I have stable for gaming. Keeps quiet and cool. Very happy. I remember when I first got 11,000 in Firestrike with a 780. Thats so easily done with the Ti.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ms2m/


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> EVGA stock not SC... I watercool and been burned the extra $30 buying the SC before for no reason.


Agreed.

The only reason I own Super clock edition titans is because they were the cheapest listing @ the time, @ 1,009... Everyone else was asking 1,110+ including NewEgg.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> Here's _a link_ for those who don't know which thermal compound to choose when going on water for their GTX 780 Ti's.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ever so slightly out of date, as some of those companies have gone bye-bye, and or come out with new iterations, none the less a great guide.


----------



## Evtron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headiesbro*
> 
> Do you think I could use the EVGA trade up program on my reference superclocked on the classy?


Does anyone know if we would be able to for the Super Clocked ACX version?


----------



## ssgwright

did i mention I love this card? I'm running 1318mhz on the basic 1.21 volts!! can't wait to see what it can do when I can juice it up.


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> Here's _a link_ for those who don't know which thermal compound to choose when going on water for their GTX 780 Ti's.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Use mayonnaise, it's the best price/performance wise


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> Agree with this. I buy Dominator Platinum if I'm wanting top of the line RAM with top of the line looks. I buy G.Skill Trident X if I want something less costly and maybe not as fancy looking while still providing the great memory and performance. I actually just picked up an 8 GB 2400 MHz Cas 9 kit of G.Skill for like a month or so ago. It has been awesome and I couldn't believe I could get memory that fast for that price with today's memory prices.


Running my Kingston HyperX Predator 2133 11-12-11 @ 2400 11-12-11-24 [email protected]

@2133 I can go 10-10-10-24 [email protected] iirc. I didnt try lower voltage.

Best memory I ever bought. Maybe I was lucky that my kit runs at the same voltage/timings as the XMP 2133 preset.

But this is what I'm running and this is what I know. Love 'em.


----------



## Renairy

For your information... The 2400mhz gal ill trident x's are slow! Very slow.


----------



## Uraniumz

Well I just bought a evga 1300 gold rated psu and am ready to volt the snot out mine when they get here.


----------



## ssgwright

sky any idea on when we'll see an update to overvolt these bad boys?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> For your information... The 2400mhz gal ill trident x's are slow! Very slow.


Depends on what is under the hood, there are the double sided samsung sticks (good), double sided hynix (almost as good), & single sided hynix have made their way to quite a few kits as well (not so good performance wise).

Not sure what all are being used in 2400mhz kits nowdays...


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> For your information... The 2400mhz gal ill trident x's are slow! Very slow.


I don't mean to get too off topic here, but care to elaborate? Mine run fine on XMP. What's slow?

Edit: I'm not trying to break world records, I should say. I just want memory that's as fast as can be for gaming. Not sure my 3770K would hold up to 2666 MHz or above. Haven't tried it.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the deal with this defective batch list then?
> 
> I mean one guy's picture being false can't disprove the entire thing.
> 
> I guess we wont know for a couple weeks, as we see how these things hold up with users.


this is very interesting. The tirade I have gone on, is to simply debunk that singular event. I can not comment on the supposed other 5 reported death's until we have some proof of them. The original post on chiphell has now been 100% removed from the site, so if anyone stumbles across more reports of dead GPU's please post them here so they can be investigated... Until then, I have put together a thread dedicated to the singular incident being spammed all over the place Here

I have never actually looked into something like this before, but I would assume a list like this comes out for every GPU launch, assuming the list is real.

Can you please link the source of this image, and or where you found it? ty! Under the assumption that it is real, this is from Galaxy it's self. That is interesting to say the very least!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Depends on what is under the hood, there are the double sided samsung sticks (good), double sided hynix (almost as good), & single sided hynix have made their way to quite a few kits as well (not so good performance wise).
> 
> Not sure what all are being used in 2400mhz kits nowdays...


yeah i have those single sided hynix i think, i can berly overclock them








Gskill trident x 2x4Gb 2400mhz 10 12-12-31 -2t .... they do kinda suck but there definitely not slow

i would recommend either of these two Gskill kits
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231591
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231638


----------



## skupples

would be nice if a tool existed to see what's under the hood of our ram heatsinks.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> would be nice if a tool existed to see what's under the hood of our ram heatsinks.


There is a new technology called the hammer.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> would be nice if a tool existed to see what's under the hood of our ram heatsinks.


does this not work for NV cards?
http://www.overclock.net/attachments/17986

E: you're referring to DIMMS not VRAM, my bad


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> could someone help me with an online store that ships Herculez x3 overseas ?
> 
> i'm selling my current 780x2 to replace them with 780Ti x2


Anyone helped you or something? Any news?


----------



## doctakedooty

Thought I would post this here to show maybe someone debating between the Classified and 780Ti the performance difference. Don't have to much time to run test but I will have another Classified here tomorrow maybe it OC's better for mem and will have another 780Ti so will run some sli test comparing the two and some more single test but here are some quick runs I knew I had stable on both.

780 Classified Stock Sky Bios



780Ti Stock Sky Bios



780 Classified OC using same voltage as the 780Ti 1.21v



780Ti OC using 1.21v with Sky bios also


----------



## dubldwn

I just crashed in valley at 1175.

My ASIC is 60.6%

My stock load voltage is 1.187

Thoughts? Send it back? Seems like you all got a better card.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubldwn*
> 
> I just crashed in valley at 1175.
> 
> My ASIC is 60.6%
> 
> My stock load voltage is 1.187
> 
> Thoughts? Send it back? Seems like you all got a better card.


GPU's are like a box of chocolates, you never know what you are going to get... Hell, they may even send you back the exact same card after seeing it's 100% functional.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> There is a new technology called the hammer.


----------



## dubldwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> GPU's are like a box of chocolates, you never know what you are going to get... Hell, they may even send you back the exact same card after seeing it's 100% functional.


Well I was gonna pay the restocking fee and get a SC just so I'm showing I'm making a change up. No prob paying the 1 bill to get it done just seems justified in this situation.


----------



## Robilar

Good article at Guru regarding 780Ti SLI power consumption.

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gtx_780_ti_sli_geforce_review,4.html

This is based on two 780Ti's, a 3960x at 4.6ghz. Wattage is measured at the wall.

617W Full stress on GPU's.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/wa_zps487b94e3.jpg.html


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Good article at Guru regarding 780Ti SLI power consumption.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gtx_780_ti_sli_geforce_review,4.html
> 
> This is based on two 780Ti's, a 3960x at 4.6ghz. Wattage is measured at the wall.
> 
> 617W Full stress on GPU's.
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/wa_zps487b94e3.jpg.html


At stock & with some overclocking cards do pretty well with power, once overvolting & specially with the voltage hacks the numbers can go through the roof though.
They have 3 x titan & 3960x at 739W, I pulled more from the wall with a single titan at 1.44V & a 4770k.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SandGlass*
> 
> And here is the official galaxy announcement:
> http://szgalaxy.com/2013/GTX780Ti/index.html


seems galaxy has initiated a recall in china, on these specific batches.


----------



## Groove2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Ever so slightly out of date, as some of those companies have gone bye-bye, and or come out with new iterations, none the less a great guide.


Just for reference/comparison.

Starting from 2010 I've bought several thermal compounds in search for the perfect one.

All of them were easy to apply and to clean off, not electrically conductive, didn't leak, easy to apply a thin layer and didn't harden (exept for "Coollaboratory Liquid Pro"!!!).

I've started with "*Noctua NT-H1*" as it came in package with my "Noctua NH-D14" CPU cooler, than switch to "*IC Diamond Carat 7*" (4.5 W/m-K) for my bad. It turned out to be few degrees worse than default "Noctua NT-H1".
After this bad experience with "IC Diamond Carat 7" I decided to try "*Gelid GC-Extreme*" (8.5 W/m-K) which I must admit turned out to be a pretty good experience.
But when it was time to change my CPU against a new one I decided to switch to "Arctic Silver 5" (8.7 W/m-K). And guess what - I loved it.
There was like 1° C gain compared to "Gelid GC-Extreme".
"*Arctic Silver 5*" is thin enough during application (like other thermal compound - as some of you would probably say) in order to apply a thin and even layer of it and fill out
fine scratches.
But! It *than thickens* (do not сonfuse with "hardens") a little bit over time in order *to push out small air bubbles/gaps*!
Up to 200 hours burn-in time is not that much.
And it's 8.7 W/m-K thermal conductivity is the second highest after "*Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra*" (38.4W/m-K) that I hesitate to try out because of it's possible leak and electrical conductivity.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> At stock & with some overclocking cards do pretty well with power, once overvolting & specially with the voltage hacks the numbers can go through the roof though.
> They have 3 x titan & 3960x at 739W, I pulled more from the wall with a single titan at 1.44V & a 4770k.


lets see if i remember this right

core speed is linear; 3% increase in clock speed is 3% increase in power consumption

voltage is exponential; a 3% increase is a 9% power increase.

no?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> lets see if i remember this right
> 
> core speed is linear; 3% increase in clock speed is 3% increase in power consumption
> 
> voltage is exponential; a 3% increase is a 9% power increase.
> 
> no?


wouldn't the voltageower relationship be dependent on the the source of the voltage? (through the pcie slot, or through the 6+8pin)


----------



## dubldwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Good article at Guru regarding 780Ti SLI power consumption.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gtx_780_ti_sli_geforce_review,4.html
> 
> This is based on two 780Ti's, a 3960x at 4.6ghz. Wattage is measured at the wall.
> 
> 617W Full stress on GPU's.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/wa_zps487b94e3.jpg.html


I don't get this at all. The 3960X at 4.6 is using ~100W?? So, they're stressing the GPU but not the CPU...


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> wouldn't the voltageower relationship be dependent on the the source of the voltage? (through the pcie slot, or through the 6+8pin)


i see what you're saying, some vdroop the farther electric travels but, i doubt the difference wouldn't really affect a rough computation.


----------



## dph314

skyn3t...just want to say, the BIOS is excellent. I'm kind of wondering what my stock boost speed is now, because as soon as I threw the card in I flashed it








Here's my validation- http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/9dap2/

Don't have my results ready yet, for those waiting on further comparisons between the Classified and the Ti. I wanted to get some gaming in on it tonight before bed. But I'm playing Skyrim, which is one of the games I tested, so here's a preview:

Skyrim: Heavily modded (~100 mods + RealVision ENB), 1080p, maxed (ENB settings maxed too)-
Classified @ 1150mhz/6000mhz- *Average- 53.2fps, Min- 47fps*
Classified @ 1254mhz/6300mhz- *Average- 57.3fps, Min- 47fps*
Ti @ 1215mhz/7500mhz- *Average- 66.5fps, Min- 59fps*

About a 16% increase over an average-overclocked Classified. And look at that increase in the min- 25%. Not bad at all, considering they're about the same price. Definitely going to be selling my Classified if anyone's interested.

Did the clock bins change? I was running 1196mhz at one offset...


----------



## Groove2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> skyn3t...just want to say, the BIOS is excellent. I'm kind of wondering what my stock boost speed is now, because as soon as I threw the card in I flashed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my validation- http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/9dap2/


What is you card's ASIC quality? (check it with GPU-Z 0.7.4 right-click left upper app corner).

Thx
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Did the clock bins change?


No


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> skyn3t...just want to say, the BIOS is excellent. I'm kind of wondering what my stock boost speed is now, because as soon as I threw the card in I flashed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my validation- http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/9dap2/
> 
> 
> 
> What is you card's ASIC quality? (check it with GPU-Z 0.7.4 right-click left upper app corner).
> 
> Thx
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Did the clock bins change?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No
Click to expand...

ASIC is 80.8%. I haven't seen many people post theirs, is mine higher or lower than the average so far?

And I ended up adding a few to the offset and I'm sitting at a common 1215mhz now. But when I just threw a number on the offset the first time and saw 1196mhz, I'm like...ooo that's new, ha.

Didn't break 70C yet, even in Heaven.


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> ASIC is 80.8%. I haven't seen many people post theirs, is mine higher or lower than the average so far?
> 
> And I ended up adding a few to the offset and I'm sitting at a common 1215mhz now. But when I just threw a number on the offset the first time and saw 1196mhz, I'm like...ooo that's new, ha.
> 
> Didn't break 70C yet, even in Heaven.


80% ASIC is above average I'd say. That's a good score, hope I have your luck if/when I get one of these!


----------



## Groove2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> ASIC is 80.8%. I haven't seen many people post theirs, is mine higher or lower than the average so far?
> 
> And I ended up adding a few to the offset and I'm sitting at a common 1215mhz now. But when I just threw a number on the offset the first time and saw 1196mhz, I'm like...ooo that's new, ha.
> 
> Didn't break 70C yet, even in Heaven.


80,8% ASIC quality is very very good








The best I've seen so far is 82,x%.
76% + is good, 78% + is very very good and 80% + is excellent (on air)!

My GTX Titan (ASIC 78,2%) is stable @ 1202 MHz. Another member in GTX Titan thread has 82,x% ASIC GTX Titan and is stable @ 1254 MHz. Another one has 75% ASIC GTX Titan @ 1189 MHz stable.

All this on air @ 1.21 V.


----------



## szeged

my best clocking titan was 71.1% asic, worst one was 81%

if that makes any difference.


----------



## Uraniumz

Although I have two EVGA's on the way from Newegg, I still have hope in the back of my head that there will be custom 6GB cards soon. Has anyone seen or heard any news or quotes from the partners? ....Also, do the cards have to remain unopened to be returned to Newegg if I decide to sit on them for a little, to see if there will be any 6GB cards?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> skyn3t...just want to say, the BIOS is excellent. I'm kind of wondering what my stock boost speed is now, because as soon as I threw the card in I flashed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my validation- http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/9dap2/
> 
> Don't have my results ready yet, for those waiting on further comparisons between the Classified and the Ti. I wanted to get some gaming in on it tonight before bed. But I'm playing Skyrim, which is one of the games I tested, so here's a preview:
> 
> Skyrim: Heavily modded (~100 mods + RealVision ENB), 1080p, maxed (ENB settings maxed too)-
> Classified @ 1150mhz/6000mhz- *Average- 53.2fps, Min- 47fps*
> Classified @ 1254mhz/6300mhz- *Average- 57.3fps, Min- 47fps*
> Ti @ 1215mhz/7500mhz- *Average- 66.5fps, Min- 59fps*
> 
> About a 16% increase over an average-overclocked Classified. And look at that increase in the min- 25%. Not bad at all, considering they're about the same price. Definitely going to be selling my Classified if anyone's interested.
> 
> Did the clock bins change? I was running 1196mhz at one offset...


Finally, a good piece of info showing the jump from 780's to the Ti. All the valley scores weren't very impressive so far.


----------



## istudy92

Hey guys, im sorry but im new to nvida stuff and all,

I see two versions of 780ti, and well I am interested in the ACX cooler or w/e and regular.
What is the diffrience, I sorta like the regular one (because..im not gana lie..it looks way cooler being all silver and stuff!!)

Please advise me pros and cons.

I will not put under water, but I will overclock moderatly maybe 1200 (unless this is too high im switching from amd cards so idk)? or w/e air coolers can go max without throttling.

=]


----------



## Evo X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubldwn*
> 
> Well I was gonna pay the restocking fee and get a SC just so I'm showing I'm making a change up. No prob paying the 1 bill to get it done just seems justified in this situation.


What's the highest stable clocks you can get? It's all down to chance. You might pay the restocking fee only to get a GPU that's the same or maybe even worse.

Also, if you really want to return it, how long can you wait? Because if you're gonna pay the fee anyway, it would be better to exchange it for an ACX or Classified instead of an SC reference.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> Hey guys, im sorry but im new to nvida stuff and all,
> 
> I see two versions of 780ti, and well I am interested in the ACX cooler or w/e and regular.
> What is the diffrience, I sorta like the regular one (because..im not gana lie..it looks way cooler being all silver and stuff!!)
> 
> Please advise me pros and cons.
> 
> I will not put under water, but I will overclock moderatly maybe 1200 (unless this is too high im switching from amd cards so idk)? or w/e air coolers can go max without throttling.
> 
> =]


if you are interested in the evga models, there are the reference 780ti, reference 780ti superclocked, acx 780ti, acx 780ti superclocked.

superclocked cards are pre overclocked by a good 50 to 70mhz or so, not really worth the extra money imo, since even the regular cards can overclock like monsters.

the acx cards are around 15 to 17% cooler in air set ups, with a single card configuration, evga did an excellent job with the cooler.

if you plan on going SLI, grab two reference cards, the blower style cooler on them will keep the top card cooler, having two acx cards in sli will mean the top card will be around 10c or so hotter, causing throttling.


----------



## Dart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uraniumz*
> 
> Although I have two EVGA's on the way from Newegg, I still have hope in the back of my head that there will be custom 6GB cards soon. Has anyone seen or heard any news or quotes from the partners? ....Also, do the cards have to remain unopened to be returned to Newegg if I decide to sit on them for a little, to see if there will be any 6GB cards?
> Finally, a good piece of info showing the jump from 780's to the Ti. All the valley scores weren't very impressive so far.


I definitely feel like 780tis are a good jump up from 780s with a mild overclock since they clock pretty decent on air. I just use mine to game and I don't even have to run any kind of OC on it to get 120fps in the games I want (BF4 included). Fantastic card.


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> if you are interested in the evga models, there are the reference 780ti, reference 780ti superclocked, acx 780ti, acx 780ti superclocked.
> 
> superclocked cards are pre overclocked by a good 50 to 70mhz or so, not really worth the extra money imo, since even the regular cards can overclock like monsters.
> 
> the acx cards are around 15 to 17% cooler in air set ups, with a single card configuration, evga did an excellent job with the cooler.
> 
> if you plan on going SLI, grab two reference cards, the blower style cooler on them will keep the top card cooler, having two acx cards in sli will mean the top card will be around 10c or so hotter, causing throttling.


But where can i get ACX they are sold out..me thinks i cant get one because i cant find one=[

so in general AXC would OC better right?
What are max OC that these air coolers are getting normally?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> But where can i get ACX they are sold out..me thinks i cant get one because i cant find one=[


they will hit newegg and amazon soon enough, evga most likely didnt get a huge stock of them on day one, thus resulting in being sold out, give it a day maybe two to three for amazon/newegg to recieve the shipment from evga, then you can get one







or check back at evga.com they periodically get more in stock before other places.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubldwn*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> I don't get this at all. The 3960X at 4.6 is using ~100W?? So, they're stressing the GPU but not the CPU...


I believe that is without the GPUs power draw, thats the CPU and the rest of the system power draw!


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> ASIC is 80.8%. I haven't seen many people post theirs, is mine higher or lower than the average so far?
> 
> And I ended up adding a few to the offset and I'm sitting at a common 1215mhz now. But when I just threw a number on the offset the first time and saw 1196mhz, I'm like...ooo that's new, ha.
> 
> Didn't break 70C yet, even in Heaven.
> 
> 
> 
> 80,8% ASIC quality is very very good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best I've seen so far is 82,x%.
> 76% + is good, 78% + is very very good and 80% + is excellent (on air)!
> 
> My GTX Titan (ASIC 78,2%) is stable @ 1202 MHz. Another member in GTX Titan thread has 82,x% ASIC GTX Titan and is stable @ 1254 MHz. Another one has 75% ASIC GTX Titan @ 1189 MHz stable.
> 
> All this on air @ 1.21 V.
Click to expand...

Interesting. Yeah I've always gotten cards that are right around 72% ASIC, some were good overclockers some were bad. But as far as the Ti goes...I haven't caught many ASIC ratings, so, good to know that mine seems to be above average. I'll push it further once I can pull myself away from gaming with it









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uraniumz*
> 
> Although I have two EVGA's on the way from Newegg, I still have hope in the back of my head that there will be custom 6GB cards soon. Has anyone seen or heard any news or quotes from the partners? ....Also, do the cards have to remain unopened to be returned to Newegg if I decide to sit on them for a little, to see if there will be any 6GB cards?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> skyn3t...just want to say, the BIOS is excellent. I'm kind of wondering what my stock boost speed is now, because as soon as I threw the card in I flashed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my validation- http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/9dap2/
> 
> Don't have my results ready yet, for those waiting on further comparisons between the Classified and the Ti. I wanted to get some gaming in on it tonight before bed. But I'm playing Skyrim, which is one of the games I tested, so here's a preview:
> 
> Skyrim: Heavily modded (~100 mods + RealVision ENB), 1080p, maxed (ENB settings maxed too)-
> Classified @ 1150mhz/6000mhz- *Average- 53.2fps, Min- 47fps*
> Classified @ 1254mhz/6300mhz- *Average- 57.3fps, Min- 47fps*
> Ti @ 1215mhz/7500mhz- *Average- 66.5fps, Min- 59fps*
> 
> About a 16% increase over an average-overclocked Classified. And look at that increase in the min- 25%. Not bad at all, considering they're about the same price. Definitely going to be selling my Classified if anyone's interested.
> 
> Did the clock bins change? I was running 1196mhz at one offset...
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, a good piece of info showing the jump from 780's to the Ti. All the valley scores weren't very impressive so far.
Click to expand...

Valley might vary with whatever CPU / RAM speed the person is running. I'm not sure if it has an affect on the score much, just guessing. But yeah, I like seeing gaming performance more. Speaking of which...looks like the 1215mhz/7500mhz overclock I threw on it for my initial test is stable. After an extended session of Skyrim, it's perfectly stable and quite cool-
(usage drops are saves or loading screens)


With the headroom I still have temp-wise, I'll welcome the voltage breakthrough when it comes. Just for benching, primarily. Maybe even get an aftermarket air cooler if I'm feeling adventurous.


----------



## dubldwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evo X*
> 
> What's the highest stable clocks you can get? It's all down to chance. You might pay the restocking fee only to get a GPU that's the same or maybe even worse.


Thought I was game stable at 1201 but then I crashed after a few hours. Then I crashed in valley at 1175. Screen goes black and needs a reset. HX750/2600k @4.4. Sure, it's possible I could get worse but I seem to have the worst card on these boards!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evo X*
> 
> Also, if you really want to return it, how long can you wait? Because if you're gonna pay the fee anyway, it would be better to exchange it for an ACX or Classified instead of an SC reference.


Yeah that's true. If I have 30 days hopefully Classified will be around.


----------



## dubldwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I believe that is without the GPUs power draw, thats the CPU and the rest of the system power draw!


Correct but the point is how are you going to add 2 Ti's to that (~500W) and get 617W? I think they stressed the gpu's and not the cpu. Looking at that would make people think they could get away with a 750W PSU with that setup.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubldwn*
> 
> Correct but the point is how are you going to add 2 Ti's to that (~500W) and get 617W? I think they stressed the gpu's and not the cpu. Looking at that would make people think they could get away with a 750W PSU with that setup.


Or probably made a mistake when assembling the data when they made the article... it could happen...


----------



## Groove2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubldwn*
> 
> Correct but the point is how are you going to add 2 Ti's to that (~500W) and get 617W? I think they stressed the gpu's and not the cpu. Looking at that would make people think they could get away with a 750W PSU with that setup.


Just for info, my GTX Titan pulls 340 Watt from the wall just for itself while runing FireStrike Extreme @ 1202 MHz clock and 7000 MHz memory @ 1.21 V.

GTX 780 Ti is even more powerhungry than GTX Titan (due to it's 192 CUDA cores more) and this x2 + CPU on 750 Watt PSU??? And how about voltmod >1.21 V? What than?


----------



## SDMODNoob

Hey guys so what would you think would be the best step in upgrading from 2x 780 sli. With the release of the 780Ti the prices on the Titans dropped dramatically and you can grab one for about $650 average on Ebay which is cheaper than the 780Ti. Would going to sli Titans be better for say future games because of the vram? I am just concerned cuz the 780Ti is only 3gb and the Classified looks like its going to be released as 3gb as well. However people are overclocking 780Tis like crazy and performance seems to be dominating the Titan. What are your opinions? Difference in cost will most likely be $200.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> sky any idea on when we'll see an update to overvolt these bad boys?


we are still working on it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Thought I would post this here to show maybe someone debating between the Classified and 780Ti the performance difference. Don't have to much time to run test but I will have another Classified here tomorrow maybe it OC's better for mem and will have another 780Ti so will run some sli test comparing the two and some more single test but here are some quick runs I knew I had stable on both.
> 
> 780 Classified Stock Sky Bios
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 780Ti Stock Sky Bios
> 
> 
> 
> 780 Classified OC using same voltage as the 780Ti 1.21v
> 
> 
> 
> 780Ti OC using 1.21v with Sky bios also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giva a name for your chart and let me know because your space will be filled with all the info you can supply us.


With this great information you just found yourself a place in front page.keep up the good work.








*+*1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Good article at Guru regarding 780Ti SLI power consumption.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gtx_780_ti_sli_geforce_review,4.html
> 
> This is based on two 780Ti's, a 3960x at 4.6ghz. Wattage is measured at the wall.
> 
> 617W Full stress on GPU's.
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/wa_zps487b94e3.jpg.html
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


With volthack the GPU draw more voltage than we expect. If the PCI-E rail has not enough juice to keep up shutdown may occur. "I had a couple before.

like FtW said below.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> At stock & with some overclocking cards do pretty well with power, once overvolting & specially with the voltage hacks the numbers can go through the roof though.
> They have 3 x titan & 3960x at 739W, I pulled more from the wall with a single titan at 1.44V & a 4770k.


This, and if we still pump more voltage it will drink more juice.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> skyn3t...just want to say, the BIOS is excellent. I'm kind of wondering what my stock boost speed is now, because as soon as I threw the card in I flashed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my validation- http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/9dap2/
> 
> Don't have my results ready yet, for those waiting on further comparisons between the Classified and the Ti. I wanted to get some gaming in on it tonight before bed. But I'm playing Skyrim, which is one of the games I tested, so here's a preview:
> 
> Skyrim: Heavily modded (~100 mods + RealVision ENB), 1080p, maxed (ENB settings maxed too)-
> Classified @ 1150mhz/6000mhz- *Average- 53.2fps, Min- 47fps*
> Classified @ 1254mhz/6300mhz- *Average- 57.3fps, Min- 47fps*
> Ti @ 1215mhz/7500mhz- *Average- 66.5fps, Min- 59fps*
> 
> About a 16% increase over an average-overclocked Classified. And look at that increase in the min- 25%. Not bad at all, considering they're about the same price. Definitely going to be selling my Classified if anyone's interested.
> 
> Did the clock bins change? I was running 1196mhz at one offset...


I'm happy because you guys are happy so.







.
I still think GPU-Z must need's an update to read it propely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uraniumz*
> 
> Although I have two EVGA's on the way from Newegg, I still have hope in the back of my head that there will be custom 6GB cards soon. Has anyone seen or heard any news or quotes from the partners? ....Also, do the cards have to remain unopened to be returned to Newegg if I decide to sit on them for a little, to see if there will be any 6GB cards?
> Finally, a good piece of info showing the jump from 780's to the Ti. All the valley scores weren't very impressive so far.


This


----------



## Evangelion

http://s205.photobucket.com/user/NERV_pwns/media/IMG_2608.jpg.html

My EVGA GTX 780 Ti came in today!







I sold my GTX 780 as soon as I heard about the Ti.







I have a quick question though, is anyone having problems with the Nvidia Control Panel? I want to enable Adaptive Vsync, but it keeps crashing when I start it up. I've tried everything so far; Uninstalling ALL of the Nvidia software, including drivers, reinstalling, CCleaner, driver sweeper, and nothing. I'm running Windows 8.1 64bit, do you think it could be a Windows problem?

Other than that problem, I'm really liking it so far. I gave it a quick test run in BF4, and its awesome. I can't wait to start overclocking it!


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> So my 780 TI on the stock bios seems to hit the power target wall at 1189MHz @ 1.125 volts. Impressive when I look back at my ACX 780's.
> 
> Not sure the custom bios and 1.2125 volts is worth it for an extra 100Mhz.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you run the stock BIOS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For $700, a 30-second BIOS flash is worth _any_ additional performance you can get out of it. Well, that's just me anyways. If you're hesitant because you never flashed a BIOS before, don't worry. It's easy and even a bad flash can be rectified.
Click to expand...

Cause I hosed 2 660s w/ BIOS flashes.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> For your information... The 2400mhz gal ill trident x's are slow! Very slow.


Make sense!


----------



## mikami

Got a silly question, when the card is running hot like 83cº is it normal for the pci bracket to be too hot to touch like where the hdmi/dvi connectors are? I'm wondering if I installed the 'high flow bracket' incorrectly...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikami*
> 
> Got a silly question, when the card is running hot like 83cº is it normal for the pci bracket to be too hot to touch like where the hdmi/dvi connectors are? I'm wondering if I installed the 'high flow bracket' incorrectly...


I will get hotter eventually , that the only place the hot air can get out. high flow bracket may help a bit.
make sure you have a intake/outtake in sequel. it will help to drop the GPU temp and dissipate the hot air quicker

<<< outtake back case fan | cpu-gpu| <<<< intake cold air front case fan


----------



## Groove2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evangelion*
> 
> My EVGA GTX 780 Ti came in today!


What is you card's ASIC quality? (check it with GPU-Z 0.7.4 right-click left upper app corner).


----------



## Neo_Morpheus

Thats interesting info about the ASIC. My ASIC quality sits at 77.5 and looking at the internet the highest I've seen is 84.9 on gtx580! -here: http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=1423358


----------



## Evangelion

My card's ASIC quality is 76.0%.







Btw, does anyone have any of the problems with Nvidia Control Panel that I described in my previous post?

EDIT: Nevermind. Nvidia Control Panel just suddenly decided to start working again. That was weird.


----------



## GridIroN

Hey guys,

I have to make a decision very quickly about whether to pick up a 780 Ti, A 290X, or a 780. *The card will be on water!*

I'm coming off of a 7970 overclocked and I'm started to count out the 780 as it doesn't appear to be much of an improvement. The 780 Ti has a steep entry price, but considering I don't care about the game bundles, I'm hoping I can resell them to bring the 780 Ti closer in line with the 290X, on top of the resale value I'll be getting from my 7970 and water block sale. Furthermore, the only thing the 290X seems to have is performance, and everything else about the card kind of sucks..I may not be on water forever, and I'd be nice to know my reference air cooler is good quality.

The thing I'm most worried about is overclocked performance as both cards will be on water and overclocked heavily, and how they fare against each other! Professional reviews are more or less worthless to me because it's all stock and apples/oranges comparisons.

There's a ton of content, far too much for me to troll through with the speed that I have to make this descision (by the midday-the end of tomorrow), so I'm hoping some people here already know!?


----------



## Renairy

72.6% Asic

Currently 1259Mhz @ 1.200v - Stock BIOS

Haven't crashed yet, still pushing.


----------



## Pandora's Box

70.9% Asic here. Was able to push it to 1287mhz 1.212 volts. I run it at 1200mhz with 1.187 volts for everyday use though.


----------



## rationalthinking

This whole ASIC thing again? I remember it was such a big deal during Titan's launch. My 2 Titans both had different ASIC and OC'd the exact same, lol

Ever since then I pay ZERO attention to ASIC scores.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> This whole ASIC thing again? I remember it was such a big deal during Titan's launch. My 2 Titans both had different ASIC and OC'd the exact same, lol
> 
> Ever since then I pay ZERO attention to ASIC scores.


pretty much this really, ive had cards with 70 or so asic, clock like monsters, 80+ asic, clocked like crap and clocked like monsters, doesnt matter imo, my 780ti is 70.1 asic, clocks like a boss imo.


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> This whole ASIC thing again? I remember it was such a big deal during Titan's launch. My 2 Titans both had different ASIC and OC'd the exact same, lol
> 
> Ever since then I pay ZERO attention to ASIC scores.


It's really only bad if it's in the 60s... I have run though A LOT of graphics cards in this last year and most of them were below 65% ASIC and most of them were total duds at overclocking. The highest ASIC I've had is 77.6% and guess what - it's the best clocking card I've ever owned.


----------



## Kuat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headiesbro*
> 
> Hey guys, im getting the NVIDIA installer cannot continue error, saying it cant detect the hardware when I try to install. Anyone know how to fix this?


buy an nVidia video card


----------



## iamhollywood5

This whole time I've been torn between getting a reference 780 Ti now or waiting for a Classy, but I think I've figured it out. Since I'm a water cooler it wouldn't make any sense not to wait until EK releases a waterblock for these things, and I want a card that can run 1.35v, so while I'm waiting for a waterblock to be released I'll keep watching for somebody to figure out how to run these cards at 1.35v. If somebody makes a 1.35v BIOS before the Classy drops, I'll get a reference because they all seem to get past 1200Mhz on just 1.21v. But if the Classy drops and the reference is still stuck on 1.21v, I'll stop waiting around and just get the Classy as soon as its released.


----------



## LukeJoseph

Hey all. Hoping someone can help me out here. Been a long time since using Nvidia, so I am not exactly sure where to start trouble shooting.

Just got a EVGA 780 Ti Reference (non "Superclocked")

I seem to be scoring a fair amount less than others on stock speeds (haven't even attempted OC'ing yet). I wiped my PC to make sure it wasn't a driver issue (as I had 2x ATI 7950's installed before).

In Firestrike I am getting about 9350 on regular and 4700 on extreme. These seem much lower than benchmark sites and what other users are netting.

I am pretty sure it can't be a CPU bottleneck (3570k solid at 4500).

My GUT reaction would be either Motherboard or Power Supply. Just due to the fact they could be considered non "high end". Although the ThermalTake "Smart Power" 850w is bronze rated and from what I read gets pretty solid reviews. And it pushed my Crossfire 7950's no problem. And then the Asrock extreme 4. I haven't had one issue with it, but it is considered "an entry OC mobo".

Are there anything that I should be focusing on in GPU-Z while running the benchmark? With ATI it's was pretty easy to diagnose, for example if your clocks start bouncing that's a good indication you may not have enough power. But the Boost function with Nvidia is COMPLETELY different than what I am used to.


----------



## torqueroll

Did a few quick oc tests yesterday night on my ti's. Still working on the OC and waiting for the EK water blocks.

Here are my results so far. These are the max values from GPU-Z. Stock firmware, voltages and fan profile.

780 Ti #1:
- 1244 at 1.137V
- 7600MHz
- Asic 81.2%

780 Ti #2:
- 1235 at 1.175V
- 7600MHz
- Asic 76.6%


----------



## brandon6199

Count me in

















*GPU-z Validation*


----------



## i7monkey

I'm disappointed because my CPU (i7 [email protected]) is significantly bottle-necking my card.

Valley (no tweaks):

1045mhz = 68.2fps
1210mhz = 75.5fps
1275mhz = 77.8fps


----------



## SeeThruHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GridIroN*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I have to make a decision very quickly about whether to pick up a 780 Ti, A 290X, or a 780. *The card will be on water!*
> 
> I'm coming off of a 7970 overclocked and I'm started to count out the 780 as it doesn't appear to be much of an improvement. The 780 Ti has a steep entry price, but considering I don't care about the game bundles, I'm hoping I can resell them to bring the 780 Ti closer in line with the 290X, on top of the resale value I'll be getting from my 7970 and water block sale. Furthermore, the only thing the 290X seems to have is performance, and everything else about the card kind of sucks..I may not be on water forever, and I'd be nice to know my reference air cooler is good quality.
> 
> The thing I'm most worried about is overclocked performance as both cards will be on water and overclocked heavily, and how they fare against each other! Professional reviews are more or less worthless to me because it's all stock and apples/oranges comparisons.
> 
> There's a ton of content, far too much for me to troll through with the speed that I have to make this descision (by the midday-the end of tomorrow), so I'm hoping some people here already know!?


290x isn't really a good buy IMO. The great price and closel performance of the 290 non x has made the card irrelevant. So I would say if you want to best card money can buy grab a 780ti or wait for the 780ti classy. If you want a great card at a great value grab a 290 (or 2).


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Anyone helped you or something? Any news?


yeah there is a german online store

http://geizhals.eu/inno3d-ichill-geforce-gtx-780-ti-herculez-x3-ultra-c78t-1sdn-l5hsx-a1029047.html

it's a month away from today


----------



## Renairy

Someone please tell me, how is this compared to other cards ?
Stock BIOS


----------



## V5-aps

What is the max voltage available from the stock bios ?

Also, what tool to use to max voltage on stock bios.....EVGA Precision set to max. voltage does not show an increase in GPU-Z.

Want to max std bios, then move to Skyn3t !


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Someone please tell me, how is this compared to other cards ?
> Stock BIOS
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




It is a good OC on stock bios. but you already hit the wall , Power limit & boost make you voltage oscillate causing trolling . this is why the two yellow box below are heatbeat graphic.

I forgot one thing you are gaming so the stress test will be different from bench.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Count me in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CPU-z Validation*


Welcome to the Club







now just slap the sig thread


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> 
> 
> It is a good OC on stock bios. but you already hit the wall , Power limit & boost make you voltage oscillate causing trolling . this is why the two yellow box below are heatbeat graphic.
> 
> I forgot one thing you are gaming so the stress test will be different from bench.


Yeah i know ive hit the power target wall thats forsure.
But i dont wanna card with out boost 2.0 so im pretty much stuck on stock BIOS.
But just wondering, for stock BIOS, how good is it compared to the rest of cards? Like where does it fall ?

And tbh, playing bf4 is a stress test like no other lol


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Yeah i know ive hit the power target wall thats forsure.
> But i dont wanna card with out boost 2.0 so im pretty much stuck on stock BIOS.
> But just wondering, for stock BIOS, how good is it compared to the rest of cards? Like where does it fall ?
> 
> And tbh, playing bf4 is a stress test like no other lol


@ stock It does well, but when come to bench play a game on ultra and keep the flat line stock won't do it well. take a look again at the post i just updated it

let's keep it here lol

below are four example for you.
default Power Limit on my vBios for this test is 100% 300w and boost is disable but if you don't set the proper power limit it still throll down.

@100% throlling









@107% throlling









@108% throlling but not bad









@ 112% you stabilize it







Flat line you just killed the issue.


----------



## Renairy

Yeah man i know about the %power targets and how they work.....'ive owned 2 Titans a 780 and now a 780ti

Thats not what i asked lol
I asked whether this OC is better/worse/like most. I also do understand that sometimes you need to raise the power target for comparisons sake but im comparing on stock BIOS, no flashing involved.

Also is it possible to develop a BIOS that adjusts Power target only and leave everything else untouched ? etc Boost 2.0 ?


----------



## Unlucky_7

Perhaps I am blind, but I cannot see your BIOS' on the first page, just tutorials on how to flash


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unlucky_7*
> 
> Perhaps I am blind, but I cannot see your BIOS' on the first page, just tutorials on how to flash


Its there second post . you must click in the spoiled link.


----------



## Renairy

*1300Mhz @ 1.187v*


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> *1300Mhz @ 1.187v*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The driver reads 1.2v...though that score is way too low for the clocks, you have some back services running or something else is happening there ?


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> *1300Mhz @ 1.187v*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


whats going on with your power target in evga precision?


----------



## N3n0

Still not added. Le bump for my add :3 all my details and validation are back there.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N3n0*
> 
> Still not added. Le bump for my add :3 all my details and validation are back there.


you have to add yourself.

Also: Skyn3t your custom bios is not allowing the card to drop to 20% fan speed. It defaults back to 26%


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> The driver reads 1.2v...though that score is way too low for the clocks, you have some back services running or something else is happening there ?


The driver actually reported a max of 1.2v.
1.187v was the voltage through the benchmark.

And actually that is a great score for *+0* on the memory









*Stock 690 below* and doing 4x AA not 8xAA like my run


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubldwn*
> 
> Well I was gonna pay the restocking fee and get a SC just so I'm showing I'm making a change up. No prob paying the 1 bill to get it done just seems justified in this situation.


Low ASIC doesn't mean the chip cant overclock. It just means you need more volts (and thus more heat dissipation) to get to the overclocking wall of your particular chip. Your card in specific, with a low ASIC, needs to be under water so you can crank the volts. A card with a higher ASIC needs less voltage before the chip gets to its limit.

Rather than go through all the hassle of returning, etc... you're better off investing in a water loop or one of those accelero hybrids.


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> The driver actually reported a max of 1.2v.
> 1.187v was the voltage through the benchmark.
> 
> And actually that is a great score for *+0* on the memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Stock 690 below*


Keep in mind your +0 memory is 7ghz. I have results hovering well over 80s with 780 nonTI 1320/7100. Definitely your result should be somewhere near low 80s not 70s. Not to mention the min FPS of 29 should be 40+ also, you have something running which kills your performance/efficiency. I personally suspect 50% power limit seen on the shot ...but you can tell us better of course


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukeJoseph*
> 
> Hey all. Hoping someone can help me out here. Been a long time since using Nvidia, so I am not exactly sure where to start trouble shooting.
> 
> Just got a EVGA 780 Ti Reference (non "Superclocked")
> 
> I seem to be scoring a fair amount less than others on stock speeds (haven't even attempted OC'ing yet). I wiped my PC to make sure it wasn't a driver issue (as I had 2x ATI 7950's installed before).
> 
> In Firestrike I am getting about 9350 on regular and 4700 on extreme. These seem much lower than benchmark sites and what other users are netting.
> 
> I am pretty sure it can't be a CPU bottleneck (3570k solid at 4500).
> 
> My GUT reaction would be either Motherboard or Power Supply. Just due to the fact they could be considered non "high end". Although the ThermalTake "Smart Power" 850w is bronze rated and from what I read gets pretty solid reviews. And it pushed my Crossfire 7950's no problem. And then the Asrock extreme 4. I haven't had one issue with it, but it is considered "an entry OC mobo".
> 
> Are there anything that I should be focusing on in GPU-Z while running the benchmark? With ATI it's was pretty easy to diagnose, for example if your clocks start bouncing that's a good indication you may not have enough power. But the Boost function with Nvidia is COMPLETELY different than what I am used to.


Can you post a link to the run...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Valley might vary with whatever CPU / RAM speed the person is running. I'm not sure if it has an affect on the score much, just guessing..


Valley does vary slightly depending on cpu speed and ram speed its just a few points cpu and maybe 1 or 2 hundred based on ram speeds, its made to test mainly your gpu alone not like 3dmark is where it uses everything to base a score. I am going to make a table over the next few days with some valley and hopefully some different games showing fps between the Classifieds and 780Ti hoping the Classified I get today is a good overclocker same with the Ti so I can get some good sli stuff and single card comparisons. I will try to post another rough sheet tonight if the Classified clocks good but probably won't have a big comparision guide till this weekend when I have sometime since my week this week is full.


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Yeah man i know about the %power targets and how they work.....'ive owned 2 Titans a 780 and now a 780ti
> 
> Thats not what i asked lol
> I asked whether this OC is better/worse/like most. I also do understand that sometimes you need to raise the power target for comparisons sake but im comparing on stock BIOS, no flashing involved.
> 
> Also is it possible to develop a BIOS that adjusts Power target only and leave everything else untouched ? etc Boost 2.0 ?


I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong but high voltage overclocks (and as a result high power targets) don't play well with boost 2.0 which is why sky disables it in his bios. Boost 2.0 is good for people who are running a stock card.. the card runs @ stock clocks and boosts when there is some headroom based on those stock clocks.

If you are overclocking your card at all, i'm not sure why you would want to give up the control of setting your clock to a specified number. If you crank the volts and clock to 1200mhz, you're already pushing the card beyond stock clocks. If boost were enabled at those clocks it would try to set a clock that requires more voltage than can be supplied resulting in a crash. This is probably why Sky doesn't even bother releasing a bios with boost 2.0 enabled as it just results in crazy instability. Boost 2.0 is designed to work within a set of parameters (stock clocks, stock voltage headroom). When you change those parameters (increasing clocks, unlocking voltage) boost becomes unreliable and unstable.

Regardless, the point of overclocking is to get your card to within 5-10mhz of instability. WIth that purpose in mind, boosting becomes pointless as you want to always be running at that frequency and anything higher is unstable anyway. Don't mistake gpu boost with down clocking.... the gpu will still down clock when idle without gpu boost.

IMHO if you are overclocking, it's in your best interest to use Sky's bios and get rid of boost. IF you want to use boost, don't overclock... that's what the tech is designed for... an on the fly, no thought involved overclock from stock settings.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Valley does vary slightly depending on cpu speed and ram speed its just a few points cpu and maybe 1 or 2 hundred based on ram speeds, its made to test mainly your gpu alone not like 3dmark is where it uses everything to base a score. I am going to make a table over the next few days with some valley and hopefully some different games showing fps between the Classifieds and 780Ti hoping the Classified I get today is a good overclocker same with the Ti so I can get some good sli stuff and single card comparisons. I will try to post another rough sheet tonight if the Classified clocks good but probably won't have a big comparision guide till this weekend when I have sometime since my week this week is full.


I just did my own personal test and the results showed _very_ little difference for CPU/RAM speed:

Ti @ 1275mhz/7600mhz and CPU at stock 3.8Ghz, RAM at stock 1600mhz- 80.2fps
Ti @ 1275mhz/7600mhz and CPU at 7.75Ghz, RAM at ~1889mhz- 80.9fps

Hardly any difference. Is it just me or are my results low compared to those in the Valley thread? Or is everyone in that thread running 1.3v? Are there some important "driver optimisations" I'm missing?

skyn3t, just wondering about your LLC tool. No way it'll work if I'm using only Precision, and not Afterburner?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> This whole ASIC thing again? I remember it was such a big deal during Titan's launch. My 2 Titans both had different ASIC and OC'd the exact same, lol
> 
> Ever since then I pay ZERO attention to ASIC scores.


the only thing I can confirm about asic is this... Different voltages @ idle. 81.6% card idles @ .881, 61% card idles @ .991...

uhhh i swear that 61% card use to be 61.7%
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> you have to add yourself.
> 
> Also: Skyn3t your custom bios is not allowing the card to drop to 20% fan speed. It defaults back to 26%


Multiple people have now reported this... I'm going to have to guess that *it's intentional.*


----------



## istudy92

Offical owner of 780ti =p
Got the refrence based on looks than performance lol (even though i coulda gotten 780 for same look) -__- haha


----------



## Groove2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I just did my own personal test and the results showed _very_ little difference for CPU/RAM speed:
> 
> Ti @ 1275mhz/7600mhz and CPU at stock 3.8Ghz, RAM at stock 1600mhz- 80.2fps
> Ti @ 1275mhz/7600mhz and CPU at 7.75Ghz, RAM at ~1889mhz- 80.9fps
> 
> Hardly any difference. Is it just me or are my results low compared to those in the Valley thread? Or is everyone in that thread running 1.3v?


1) Valley is not CPU bound like FireStrike Physics or Combined test








2) No 1.3 V possible as for now. At least till Afterburner Beta 17 release with GTX 780 Ti being listed/added.


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I just did my own personal test and the results showed _very_ little difference for CPU/RAM speed:
> 
> Ti @ 1275mhz/7600mhz and CPU at stock 3.8Ghz, RAM at stock 1600mhz- 80.2fps
> Ti @ 1275mhz/7600mhz and CPU at 7.75Ghz, RAM at ~1889mhz- 80.9fps
> 
> Hardly any difference. Is it just me or are my results low compared to those in the Valley thread? Or is everyone in that thread running 1.3v? Are there some important "driver optimisations" I'm missing?
> 
> skyn3t, just wondering about your LLC tool. No way it'll work if I'm using only Precision, and not Afterburner?


I asked the same question before but got no answer. It doesn't seem to work with Precision, no.


----------



## HighTemplar

Looks like I'll be selling my Classified. Was going to trade my Classy & $200 for someone's Ti here but looks like he decided to keep it.

I've got it on Ebay but their fees suck big time.

It's really tempting to keep the Classy though...

Did a little test run on it yesterday on my son's PC to make sure it was stable, and it was stable in BF3 @ 1346mhz but capable of bench runs at 1400 on air.


----------



## Groove2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> I asked the same question before but got no answer. It doesn't seem to work with Precision, no.


LLC (Load Line Calibration) will work with Afterburner only in adding +0.025V on top of voltage already applied.


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> LLC (Load Line Calibration) will work with Afterburner only in adding +0.025V on top of voltage already applied.


Yeah that's my experience also.


----------



## Arizonian

Non-reference 780ti and GHz edition review.

*Gigabyte GTX 780 Ti OC & Gigabyte GTX 780 GHz Edition Review*


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Non-reference 780ti and GHz edition review.
> 
> *Gigabyte GTX 780 Ti OC & Gigabyte GTX 780 GHz Edition Review*


I thought that Gigabyte was a reference PCB with a non stock cooler?


----------



## LukeJoseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Can you post a link to the run..


Yeah sorry about that.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1134591


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I thought that Gigabyte was a reference PCB with a non stock cooler?


Sorry, Thanks for clarifying - yes.









Except slightly longer.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Non-reference 780ti and GHz edition review.
> 
> *Gigabyte GTX 780 Ti OC & Gigabyte GTX 780 GHz Edition Review*


Impressive. The 780ti is right there with the 690. If Nvidia decides to do a 790 based on two fully enabled GK110s... just wow.


----------



## szeged

ran a firestrike last night



i can probably get it to do 12000 overall score with this 4770k holding the physics back, this is at 1300 core, 3950 mem


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Impressive. The 780ti is right there with the 690. If Nvidia decides to do a 790 based on two fully enabled GK110s... just wow.


Off topic but I loved my experience with the 690. If 790 dropped before non-ref 290X I'd have a hard time not clicking purchase.









Still that extra cooling from Windforce really gave the 780Ti a nice boost.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> ran a firestrike last night
> 
> 
> 
> i can probably get it to do 12000 overall score with this 4770k holding the physics back, this is at 1300 core, 3950 mem


Looks pretty close clock for clock to the 290x, but I had 3 GB/s more memory bandwidth which could cause the discrepancy. this was on a 5ghz 8350


----------



## szeged

this card is having a stroke at anything over 1300 core in firestrike/extreme, even 1 clock over 1300 and itll crash







meanwhile in valley it does 1330 fine lol.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> this card is having a stroke at anything over 1300 core in firestrike/extreme, even 1 clock over 1300 and itll crash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meanwhile in valley it does 1330 fine lol.


Funny how that works









Are you waiting on a waterblock or better voltage control?

Or a classy


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Funny how that works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you waiting on a waterblock or better voltage control?


both







im MOSTLY waiting on the classified 780ti to drop, ive been desperately trying to find an evbot and think i may have found a seller finally, if he responds to me over at evga.com, but i might keep this card a little bit before i return it after getting the classy, and trying a head to head, normal 780, 780ti, 780ti classified, titan, and 290x. I have yet to do anything with my 290x's, i dont have any waterblocks for them and ive been using all my time on the 780ti now, i was thinking of returning them but i might just return one.


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Gentlemen please lower your hats... I have had to do a nuke of win 7.
I shall be spending the entire evening reinstalling all my junk instead of overclocking :'(

I now understand why people bang on about backups...


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im MOSTLY waiting on the classified 780ti to drop, ive been desperately trying to find an evbot and think i may have found a seller finally, if he responds to me over at evga.com, but i might keep this card a little bit before i return it after getting the classy, and trying a head to head, normal 780, 780ti, 780ti classified, titan, and 290x. I have yet to do anything with my 290x's, i dont have any waterblocks for them and ive been using all my time on the 780ti now, i was thinking of returning them but i might just return one.


Get a Hydra motherboard were you can mix and match gpu brands/skus. It will be buggier than a Louisiana swamp, but at least you'll have something to brag about


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Sorry, Thanks for clarifying - yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except slightly longer.


No kidding. I had a pair of 770's with the Windforce coolers. They were pretty long.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> 1) Valley is not CPU bound like FireStrike Physics or Combined test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) No 1.3 V possible as for now. At least till Afterburner Beta 17 release with GTX 780 Ti being listed/added.


Yeah I pretty much just posted my results in case others were wondering, but now I know for sure how little of a difference the extra CPU/RAM speed makes. But I was mostly wondering about my score, regardless of the CPU/RAM speed. For a Ti at 1275/7600, it seems like my score is low compared to others, including other Ti's. Wondering if that's the case or I'm just imagining it.

And yes, the 1.3v isn't possible yet. Just mentioned that that might one of the reasons my scores seems lower than those in the Valley thread. But I'll have to check out more scores from Ti runs in Valley at similar clocks to mine to see how it compares.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Non-reference 780ti and GHz edition review.
> 
> *Gigabyte GTX 780 Ti OC & Gigabyte GTX 780 GHz Edition Review*


Excellent results. Ti is quite the beast.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> I asked the same question before but got no answer. It doesn't seem to work with Precision, no.


Wonder if I should just start using Afterburner then. I like Precision's interface better, but not enough to sway me one way or the other. Guess I'll just switch back to Afterburner and do the LLC mod.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I don't know if my new Ti or these new drivers that is causing my Firefox to lag.


----------



## duppex

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Looks like I'll be selling my Classified. Was going to trade my Classy & $200 for someone's Ti here but looks like he decided to keep it.
> 
> I've got it on Ebay but their fees suck big time.
> 
> It's really tempting to keep the Classy though...
> 
> Did a little test run on it yesterday on my son's PC to make sure it was stable, and it was stable in BF3 @ 1346mhz but capable of bench runs at 1400 on air.


I had 780 classified, put it on ebay over the weekend. 67 watchers later, I took an offer of £370. I was going to buy someones 2x gtx titans but I pre order a gtx 780ti classified instead.

I know not much of a difference in performance to what I had, but it sure feels so GOOD.

Go for it


----------



## thebski

Tomorrow can't come fast enough. I can't wait to see A) how good the two particular cards I get are and B) how they stack up to the Classifieds in general.


----------



## LukeJoseph

Man this thread is moving to fast. I HATE to repost (forum no no). But if I could get and idea of what to start looking at, as my fire strike score (stock) seems to be a good chunk lower than others. If I need to replace something it would be nice to get an order done shortly.

It's a EVGA reference (non Superclocked)

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1134591

Oh and I am coming from 2x 7950's. Fresh reinstall of windows 8.1 x64


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukeJoseph*
> 
> Man this thread is moving to fast. I HATE to repost (forum no no). But if I could get and idea of what to start looking at, as my fire strike score (stock) seems to be a good chunk lower than others. If I need to replace something it would be nice to get an order done shortly.
> 
> It's a EVGA reference (non Superclocked)
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1134591
> 
> Oh and I am coming from 2x 7950's. Fresh reinstall of windows 8.1 x64


how did you reinstall win8? did you nuke the drive first?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong but high voltage overclocks (and as a result high power targets) don't play well with boost 2.0 which is why sky disables it in his bios. Boost 2.0 is good for people who are running a stock card.. the card runs @ stock clocks and boosts when there is some headroom based on those stock clocks.
> 
> If you are overclocking your card at all, i'm not sure why you would want to give up the control of setting your clock to a specified number. If you crank the volts and clock to 1200mhz, you're already pushing the card beyond stock clocks. If boost were enabled at those clocks it would try to set a clock that requires more voltage than can be supplied resulting in a crash. This is probably why Sky doesn't even bother releasing a bios with boost 2.0 enabled as it just results in crazy instability. Boost 2.0 is designed to work within a set of parameters (stock clocks, stock voltage headroom). When you change those parameters (increasing clocks, unlocking voltage) boost becomes unreliable and unstable.
> 
> Regardless, the point of overclocking is to get your card to within 5-10mhz of instability. WIth that purpose in mind, boosting becomes pointless as you want to always be running at that frequency and anything higher is unstable anyway. Don't mistake gpu boost with down clocking.... the gpu will still down clock when idle without gpu boost.
> 
> IMHO if you are overclocking, it's in your best interest to use Sky's bios and get rid of boost. IF you want to use boost, don't overclock... that's what the tech is designed for... an on the fly, no thought involved overclock from stock settings.


A lot of the current world records are set with bios' that still have the boost clocks, it doesn't really affect stability & overclocking, but the boost disabled does make things easier. The clock you set is the clock you get, which is nicer than calculating in the boost when setting clocks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I just did my own personal test and the results showed _very_ little difference for CPU/RAM speed:
> 
> Ti @ 1275mhz/7600mhz and CPU at stock 3.8Ghz, RAM at stock 1600mhz- 80.2fps
> Ti @ 1275mhz/7600mhz and *CPU at 7.75Ghz*, RAM at ~1889mhz- 80.9fps
> 
> Hardly any difference. Is it just me or are my results low compared to those in the Valley thread? Or is everyone in that thread running 1.3v? Are there some important "driver optimisations" I'm missing?
> 
> skyn3t, just wondering about your LLC tool. No way it'll work if I'm using only Precision, and not Afterburner?












Guessing it's a 4.75Ghz with typo?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> Gentlemen please lower your hats... I have had to do a nuke of win 7.
> I shall be spending the entire evening reinstalling all my junk instead of overclocking :'(
> 
> I now understand why people bang on about backups...


Yes, a separate benching drive can be handy on occasion, don't want to risk the main OS if there is a lot saved on it.
I've borked 3 OSes in a day before playing with system memory overclocks. You get pretty quick at it after a while & it doesn't take too long to get back up & running


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukeJoseph*
> 
> Man this thread is moving to fast. I HATE to repost (forum no no). But if I could get and idea of what to start looking at, as my fire strike score (stock) seems to be a good chunk lower than others. If I need to replace something it would be nice to get an order done shortly.
> 
> It's a EVGA reference (non Superclocked)
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1134591
> 
> Oh and I am coming from 2x 7950's. Fresh reinstall of windows 8.1 x64


Just comparing yours and szeged I see this:

szeged
13790 - Graphics
13213 - Physics

yours
11165 - Graphics
8524 - Physics

Given that your card is stock and szeged has his OC'ed to the maximum the Graphics scores probably are where they should be. The huge difference between your guys systems is Physics. You just aren't going to compete in overall score with a non-HT quad against HT quad's and HT hex's because your Physics score will always drag you down. Increased memory speeds help physics score too.

I would really only worry about comparing graphics scores as CPU and memory speeds/types play too much of a role in the Total score.


----------



## LukeJoseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> how did you reinstall win8? did you nuke the drive first?


I used the option within 8.1 to reinstall fresh (not "refresh" option). Should I reinstall off my USB stick?


----------



## LukeJoseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> Just comparing yours and szeged I see this:
> 
> szeged
> 13790 - Graphics
> 13213 - Physics
> 
> yours
> 11165 - Graphics
> 8524 - Physics
> 
> Given that your card is stock and szeged has his OC'ed to the maximum the Graphics scores probably are where they should be. The huge difference between your guys systems is Physics. You just aren't going to compete in overall score with a non-HT quad against HT quad's and HT hex's because your Physics score will always drag you down. Increased memory speeds help physics score too.
> 
> I would really only worry about comparing graphics scores as CPU and memory speeds/types play too much of a role in the Total score.


I will look into that too. I was more comparing to reviews of the card and seeing just about everyone getting at least 9.8-9.9K firestrike scores. And to be this far off is not what I am used to when comparing (as in when I had my 7950's). Maybe I should compare Valley as it is more focused on the GPU?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukeJoseph*
> 
> I used the option within 8.1 to reinstall fresh (not "refresh" option). Should I reinstall off my USB stick?


if you're confident that you're card is performing below expectation, I'd consider 2 things:

- check to see if there are any power saving features enabled on your system
- completely nuke you system drive using DBAN (google it) and install win8 again. This will clear out any residule data from your OS.

these are the only options i can think of off the top of my head right now (one of them is kinda common, the other is typically a last resort), other forum members may have some better ideas.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Count me in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GPU-z Validation*


How are you finding running both those 780 Ti's on an AX860i PSU gaming? Enough juice?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> How are you finding running both those 780 Ti's on an AX860i PSU gaming? Enough juice?


the 860i is very much similar to the ax1200i, just a lower max wattage. Other than that, he's got a massive 12V rail.

I can run 2 780's on my 760 Watt PSU without any issue. A jump to 780 Ti's wouldn't be THAT much of a energy difference.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Impressive. The 780ti is right there with the 690. If Nvidia decides to do a 790 based on two fully enabled GK110s... just wow.


My guess is 790 would be two 780's. (2304 cc)


----------



## ssgwright

I'm now stable gaming at 1323 (on water) can't wait to push the voltage over 1.21!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> I'm now stable gaming at 1323 (on water) can't wait to push the voltage over 1.21!


which block are you using on the 780ti?


----------



## ssgwright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> which block are you using on the 780ti?


I'm using my original titan block I picked up the first day they were released


----------



## SeeThruHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> A lot of the current world records are set with bios' that still have the boost clocks, it doesn't really affect stability & overclocking, but the boost disabled does make things easier. The clock you set is the clock you get, which is nicer than calculating in the boost when setting clocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guessing it's a 4.75Ghz with typo?
> Yes, a separate benching drive can be handy on occasion, don't want to risk the main OS if there is a lot saved on it.
> I've borked 3 OSes in a day before playing with system memory overclocks. You get pretty quick at it after a while & it doesn't take too long to get back up & running


I've never done any crazy benching before but when I get my 780ti I plan to. The idea i had was to get an SSD and partition it out with multiple OS set up for benching. And then create an image of the drive and store it on my NAS for quick cloning. I'm sure other people do similar stuff?


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> which block are you using on the 780ti?


Has anyone mocked up a 780 block onto a 780ti? It kind of looks like the EK 780 block already has a hole milled where the offest capacititor on the ti is. You would probably have to use different thicknesses of VRM thermal pads though to account for the new shapes and sizes


----------



## ssgwright

I didn't notice a thikness difference in the vrms?


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> My guess is 790 would be two 780's. (2304 cc)


I really doubt they would make a graphics card with 2x 561mm cores that could potentially pull close to 500W *each* when overclocked far enough at all. Dual GPU cards are much more plausible with smaller dies. They should have just called the 780 Ti the GTX 790 instead.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Has anyone mocked up a 780 block onto a 780ti? It kind of looks like the EK 780 block already has a hole milled where the offest capacititor on the ti is. You would probably have to use different thicknesses of VRM thermal pads though to account for the new shapes and sizes


I noticed that too (the cutout on the Titan block) which was why I was really confused when EK announced the Titan block was not compatible due to the extra offset cap...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Non-reference 780ti and GHz edition review.
> 
> *Gigabyte GTX 780 Ti OC & Gigabyte GTX 780 GHz Edition Review*


Nice review.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Off topic but I loved my experience with the 690. If 790 dropped before non-ref 290X I'd have a hard time not clicking purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still that extra cooling from Windforce really gave the 780Ti a nice boost.


you still have the GTX 690?


Spoiler: vBios: Spoiler!


----------



## Arizonian

I saw that in the 690 club. It's in the 2nd rig for 3D Vision which the kids use. I may give that a go if I can get them off of it long enough.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I saw that in the 690 club. It's in the 2nd rig for 3D Vision which the kids use. I may give that a go if I can get them off of it long enough.


I will Pm it to you.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> I really doubt they would make a graphics card with 2x 561mm cores that could potentially pull close to 500W *each* when overclocked far enough at all. Dual GPU cards are much more plausible with smaller dies. They should have just called the 780 Ti the GTX 790 instead.


Slap on 4 8-pin pci-e power connectors and a 3 slot heatsink blower and call it a day.

They can call it "Cthulhu, Destroyer of Worlds"


----------



## Furlans

Hei guys, is normal that if i set +38mv on precisionx GPU z and precision read 1,175 and not 1,212?


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> I really doubt they would make a graphics card with 2x 561mm cores that could potentially pull close to 500W *each* when overclocked far enough at all. Dual GPU cards are much more plausible with smaller dies. They should have just called the 780 Ti the GTX 790 instead.
> I noticed that too (the cutout on the Titan block) which was why I was really confused when EK announced the Titan block was not compatible due to the extra offset cap...


500w each? That's quite an exaggeration. If someone is pulling that kind of wattage, they're on some extreme cooling, and are using a daughter board, etc. The Titan and 780 both have a 250TDP. The 680 had a roughly 200W TDP. A dual 780 setup would therefore be around 500W TDP TOTAL, not each chip. They don't design chips for overclocking. Overclocking is an afterthought. This is why Nvidia pushed the Green Light program to put a halt to RMAs from excessive voltage. If people go and try to OC a Dual GK110 part that is already 500W TDP and it throws sparks... that's their fault.

Most likely I would say they couldn't possibly do anything larger than a cut down GK110, with perhaps 2 780 cores running at a lower clockspeed and voltage similar to the GTX 590 and GTX 690 to lower the general TDP.

Honestly I doubt they'll release a dual GPU part until 20nm.

EDIT: and who would want one anyway, for that very reason. We like to tweak our stuff


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> 500w each? That's quite an exaggeration. If someone is pulling that kind of wattage, they're on some extreme cooling, and are using a daughter board, etc. The Titan and 780 both have a 250TDP. The 680 had a roughly 200W TDP. A dual 780 setup would therefore be around 500W TDP TOTAL, not each chip. They don't design chips for overclocking. Overclocking is an afterthought. This is why Nvidia pushed the Green Light program to put a halt to RMAs from excessive voltage. If people go and try to OC a Dual GK110 part that is already 500W TDP and it throws sparks... that's their fault.
> 
> Most likely I would say they couldn't possibly do anything larger than a cut down GK110, with perhaps 2 780 cores running at a lower clockspeed and voltage similar to the GTX 590 and GTX 690 to lower the general TDP.
> 
> Honestly I doubt they'll release a dual GPU part until 20nm.
> 
> EDIT: and who would want one anyway, for that very reason. We like to tweak our stuff


I think it will all depend on if AMD has a dual 290 in the works. Otherwise we probably will not see a 790.


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I think it will all depend on if AMD has a dual 290 in the works. Otherwise we probably will not see a 790.


What would they call that? The R9 295? Both camps already have a dual GPU part on 28nm, and it just doesn't seem likely for either to make another dual GPU card with huge dies.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> *What would they call that*? The R9 295? Both camps already have a dual GPU part on 28nm, and it just doesn't seem likely for either to make another dual GPU card with huge dies.


fire hazard


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> What would they call that? The R9 295?


R9 290XTX
Quote:


> Both camps already have a dual GPU part on 28nm, and it just doesn't seem likely for either to make another dual GPU card with huge dies.


I agree, it doesn't seem like a very cost efficient model, especially since their current dual cards are still rather relevant. Working on a 20nm dual gpu card that will release sooner after the single gpu counterparts seems like a more likely alternative.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> fire hazard


This made me exhale through my nostrils harder than usual


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> Hei guys, is normal that if i set +38mv on precisionx GPU z and precision read 1,175 and not 1,212?


No one knows why?







i can't pass 1224mhz with 1,175....


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> fire hazard


----------



## Fulvin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> 500w each? That's quite an exaggeration. If someone is pulling that kind of wattage, they're on some extreme cooling, and are using a daughter board, etc. The Titan and 780 both have a 250TDP.


Doesn't seem impossible to me. You have access to 200% PT BIOS, don't you?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> fire hazard


LOL! I think we already have this discussion in T.O.C... Alatar brought it up... think i linked... a picture of Chernobyl, & said AMD would call it the "Chernobyl"!


----------



## szeged

lmao


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> No one knows why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can't pass 1224mhz with 1,175....


it shows 1175 while under load? Gpu-Z reads it on a software level, so it's rarely accurate when increasing voltage. The volt mod for 780/titan never registers in GPU-Z... See if it's showing up in MSI-AB's voltage read out. You have to enable it on the general tab of options... *MAKE SURE PRECX IS FULLY CLOSED FIRST.*


----------



## Alatar

Anyone get a Ti to 1400mhz+ yet with no power limits being hit?


----------



## cam51037

Quick question that I thought I'd ask here, does anybody know the folding performance of a 780 Ti?


----------



## Robilar

Finally got mine in.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01355_zps1774e0b7.jpg.html

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01357_zpsc14d0114.jpg.html


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guessing it's a 4.75Ghz with typo?


Ha. Yeah. 4.75Ghz. Woulda been one hell of a run though









Almost done with a small comparison with my Classified and the Ti. One thing I noticed is much higher min's. Often a larger increase in the min than the average framerate. Looks like I'm going to pleased with my (albeit small) upgrade.


----------



## Nick5020

Got myself an evga 780ti with acx cooler otw, CANT WAIT!!!


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> What would they call that? The R9 295? Both camps already have a dual GPU part on 28nm, and it just doesn't seem likely for either to make another dual GPU card with huge dies.


Very true. But if they did maybe the R9-290X2.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> fire hazard


LOL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Finally got mine in.
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01355_zps1774e0b7.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01357_zpsc14d0114.jpg.html


Very cool. Wish I still had the option to step up or return for my original purchase price. Would love to play with a Ti.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Anyone get a Ti to 1400mhz+ yet with no power limits being hit?


on air still or id go for it









might just keep this 780ti on air and only waterblock the 780ti classy


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Ha. Yeah. 4.75Ghz. Woulda been one hell of a run though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost done with a small comparison with my Classified and the Ti. One thing I noticed is much higher min's. Often a larger increase in the min than the average framerate. Looks like I'm going to pleased with my (albeit small) upgrade.


he got dat graphine!


----------



## Xboxmember1978

What is the opinions from someone going from x2 680's? Worth it?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> What is the opinions from someone going from x2 680's? Worth it?


2 680s to one 780ti?

do it.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> What is the opinions from someone going from x2 680's? Worth it?


Your talking about two 680's vs one 780Ti right?

I don't know from the graphs I'm looking at, it looks more of a side grade than an upgrade. 780Ti Overclocked is coming very close to or equaling a GTX 690 in reviews that show them. Your 680's slightly do better than one 690 marginally. If you were experiencing SLI microstutter you'd get fluidity back. However Nvidia's frame pacing in Kepler isn't bad at all and I don't see you gaining much IMO.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Anyone get a Ti to 1400mhz+ yet with no power limits being hit?


we still not have more than 1.25v yet, we are working on it, somehow the 780 Ti chip controller has different parameters from 780 reference. we can still unlock it but so far we don't know if is MSI AB that needs update or the chip need a different hackvolt.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Finally got mine in.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01355_zps1774e0b7.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01357_zpsc14d0114.jpg.html


Nice, sky is







everyone .








again I will be the last to get it, no one want's my hydro's for a good price.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Yeah I was talking about my 680 in sli vs 1 780 ti....


----------



## SeeThruHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> we still not have more than 1.25v yet, we are working on it, somehow the 780 Ti chip controller has different parameters from 780 reference. we can still unlock it but so far we don't know if is MSI AB that needs update or the chip need a different hackvolt.
> Nice, sky is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everyone .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again I will be the last to get it, no one want's my hydro's for a good price.


Similar situation for me I put my 2x 670 with xspc waterblocks up on all sorts of forums for 450 for both and no one has money! Need that cash for 780ti SLI!


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> How are you finding running both those 780 Ti's on an AX860i PSU gaming? Enough juice?


Funny you mention that - I placed an order earlier today for the AX1200i that I'll be replacing my current AX860i with.

The AX860i had absolutely no issues whatsoever powering the i7-4770k and dual GTX 780 Ti SLI setup. Maximum system power draw at one point was just below 700w while gaming and under heavy load - well within the specifications of the AX860i's maximum load capacity. Keep in mind that this is on stock voltages with no overclocks on either the CPU or GPU's.

However, I do plan on setting up a custom loop as soon as I'm able to get my hands on some EK GTX 780 Ti full-cover waterblocks, and heavily overclocking and volt-modding these cards for maximum performance. Due to this reason alone, I found it in my best interest to upgrade the PSU to the AX1200i where I wouldn't be seeing a constant 85-95% (or possibly higher) PSU utilization load over an extended period of time. Not that the AX860i wouldn't be up to the task, but a little extra breathing room in my opinion wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duppex*
> 
> I
> 
> I had 780 classified, put it on ebay over the weekend. 67 watchers later, I took an offer of I was going to buy someones 2x gtx titans but I pre order a gtx 780ti classified instead.
> 
> I know not much of a difference in performance to what I had, but it sure feels so GOOD.
> 
> Go for it


Really?? Cancel that bid and SELL it to me! I'm serious. I want that Classy!


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> we still not have more than 1.25v yet, we are working on it, somehow the 780 Ti chip controller has different parameters from 780 reference. we can still unlock it but so far we don't know if is MSI AB that needs update or the chip need a different hackvolt.
> Nice, sky is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everyone .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again I will be the last to get it, no one want's my hydro's for a good price.


1.25v? You mean 1.212? The LLC mod doesn't work for the Ti considering none of the newest AB's recognize the Ti for voltage adjustment.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> What is the opinions from someone going from x2 680's? Worth it?
> 
> 
> 
> 2 680s to one 780ti?
> 
> do it.
Click to expand...

+1

just for more Vram.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Keep in mind your +0 memory is 7ghz. I have results hovering well over 80s with 780 nonTI 1320/7100. Definitely your result should be somewhere near low 80s not 70s. Not to mention the min FPS of 29 should be 40+ also, you have something running which kills your performance/efficiency. I personally suspect 50% power limit seen on the shot ...but you can tell us better of course


lol dude.... u need to pay attention to detail... i was running Heaven not Valley.








silly mistake your end


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong but high voltage overclocks (and as a result high power targets) don't play well with boost 2.0 which is why sky disables it in his bios. Boost 2.0 is good for people who are running a stock card.. the card runs @ stock clocks and boosts when there is some headroom based on those stock clocks.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Read more....
> 
> 
> 
> If you are overclocking your card at all, i'm not sure why you would want to give up the control of setting your clock to a specified number. If you crank the volts and clock to 1200mhz, you're already pushing the card beyond stock clocks. If boost were enabled at those clocks it would try to set a clock that requires more voltage than can be supplied resulting in a crash. This is probably why Sky doesn't even bother releasing a bios with boost 2.0 enabled as it just results in crazy instability. Boost 2.0 is designed to work within a set of parameters (stock clocks, stock voltage headroom). When you change those parameters (increasing clocks, unlocking voltage) boost becomes unreliable and unstable.
> 
> Regardless, the point of overclocking is to get your card to within 5-10mhz of instability. WIth that purpose in mind, boosting becomes pointless as you want to always be running at that frequency and anything higher is unstable anyway. Don't mistake gpu boost with down clocking.... the gpu will still down clock when idle without gpu boost.
> 
> IMHO if you are overclocking, it's in your best interest to use Sky's bios and get rid of boost. IF you want to use boost, don't overclock... that's what the tech is designed for... an on the fly, no thought involved overclock from stock settings.


I can see where you're coming from bud, but i overclocking with keplers is great because it's in the mode of offset, not fixed.
In other words, its like an intel CPU. When you change the offset, you actually change boost frequency parameters just like an Intel CPU using Speedstep. Boost 2.0 does work absolutely fine with offset overclocking, in my honest opinion, Boost 2.0 is best enabled with a higher TDP power target.
I love playing COD Blackops 2 graphically maxxed with 120FPS and my GPU sitting at 880Mhz, i thank Boost 2.0 for that.


----------



## szeged

finally got my hands on an evbot, it should be here soon, along with an EK classified 780 block...now i just need the classifieds to drop.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> finally got my hands on an evbot, it should be here soon, along with an EK classified 780 block...now i just need the classifieds to drop.


Was it the one I linked you?


----------



## szeged

a friend from OCN saw my evga marketplace wtb thread, sold it to me for $55 shipped


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> a friend from OCN saw my evga marketplace wtb thread, sold it to me for $55 shipped


Nice grats.


----------



## Renairy

Skyn3t, you are a legend.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Nice grats.


ty

now i have to help find alatar one


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Funny you mention that - I placed an order earlier today for the AX1200i that I'll be replacing my current AX860i with.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The AX860i had absolutely no issues whatsoever powering the i7-4770k and dual GTX 780 Ti SLI setup. Maximum system power draw at one point was just below 700w while gaming and under heavy load - well within the specifications of the AX860i's maximum load capacity. Keep in mind that this is on stock voltages with no overclocks on either the CPU or GPU's.
> 
> However, I do plan on setting up a custom loop as soon as I'm able to get my hands on some EK GTX 780 Ti full-cover waterblocks, and heavily overclocking and volt-modding these cards for maximum performance. Due to this reason alone, I found it in my best interest to upgrade the PSU to the AX1200i where I wouldn't be seeing a constant 85-95% (or possibly higher) PSU utilization load over an extended period of time. Not that the AX860i wouldn't be up to the task, but a little extra breathing room in my opinion wouldn't hurt either.


you may be surprised, many members on Titan club have been able to overload that unit with 2x volt modded titans. You could also get 2x evga g2 1300w for almost the same price as one 1200i.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> 1.25v? You mean 1.212? The LLC mod doesn't work for the Ti considering none of the newest AB's recognize the Ti for voltage adjustment.


You should know you´re talking to a modder (programmer) that is working on a way to make the volt mod work with the Ti, he has the knowledge to program the voltage controller so when he says its 1,25v, i believe its 1,25v!


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> you may be surprised, many members on Titan club have been able to overload that unit with 2x volt modded titans. You could also get 2x evga g2 1300w for almost the same price as one 1200i.


How would dual PSU works on a normal case though? How realistic is it?


----------



## szeged

LLC appears to work for me, i hit it and got another 30mhz out of my card.


----------



## Jared Pace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> you may be surprised, many members on Titan club have been able to overload that unit with 2x volt modded titans. You could also get 2x evga g2 1300w for almost the same price as one 1200i.


G2 1300w is a nice recommendation here considering the price. 108amp 12v+ rail, versus 104amp 12v+ rail on the AX1200i. And if you can get two G2 1300w for the price of one 1200i, then jump on it.

Considering these GK110 cards wont go beyond 580-650W per card (unless super special bioses or hardmods are done), 54 amps per 780ti on the g2, and 52 amps per 780ti on the ax1200i. I'd say theres a 99% chance you can't overload the 1200i and a 100% chance (no hardmods) you can't overload the g2 with just the two cards on the psu (no system components).


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> How would dual PSU works on a normal case though? How realistic is it?


Realistic enough! they are both connected each other with an adaptor: http://www.add2psu.com/store/ and you use a small one for the system and a big one for the GPUs!


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You should know you´re talking to a modder (programmer) that is working on a way to make the volt mod work with the Ti, he has the knowledge to program the voltage controller so when he says its 1,25v, i believe its 1,25v!


Of course I know who he is, however several of us have asked what he is referring to, and which tweak he is using for AB to allow voltage control but I guess he's too busy.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> LLC appears to work for me, i hit it and got another 30mhz out of my card.


With Precision? Precision nor GPU-z show the voltage change for me, and I don't see why they wouldn't. I got zero increase in OC-ability with it.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Of course I know who he is, however several of us have asked what he is referring to, and which tweak he is using for AB to allow voltage control but I guess he's too busy.
> With Precision? Precision nor GPU-z show the voltage change for me, and I don't see why they wouldn't. I got zero increase in OC-ability with it.


Well, it sounds like they are having to redesign the tweak from the ground up. So, I guess you could call it Zawarudo tool 2.0 for now. The theory on statement two is that gpu-Z & precX only read voltage on a software level, where as msi-ab supposedly reads it on a hardware level.


----------



## Testier

YES









Should be able to pick up my card tomorrow.

http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=91735&vpn=03G-P4-2881-KR&manufacture=eVGA

Finally in stock.


----------



## skupples

btw, the people who are overloading that PSU are also running highly strung sb-e's.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> YES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be able to pick up my card tomorrow.
> 
> http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=91735&vpn=03G-P4-2881-KR&manufacture=eVGA
> 
> Finally in stock.


Grats!









btw, ADD2PSU has designed a new device to allow for delayed shut down of the second PSU... this was designed after overwhelming request for such a product. I guess allot of people would like to run their loops on a separate power supply, and would like said second power supply to remain on for a short duration after system shutdown due to a supposed increase in temp once everything shuts off.










the white thingamajig is a timer knob. 5 seconds up to 9 minutes.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> btw, the people who are overloading that
> Grats!


TY:thumb:


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Skyn3t, you are a legend.


Nah man , I will be legend when I die , so I'm the present and my son is the future.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> LLC appears to work for me, i hit it and got another 30mhz out of my card.


as far we know for now, any command to re-program the NCP4206 above the default 1.212v won't let us to control it yet. only LLC can be set till now. I think I already read 25% or the word wide web to find the fix for it but nothing yet, Zawarudo is not *O*n like before but he still work on it too. I bet OccamorRazor are reading. any help or find please PM us. we do like to get it going.

Off topic but finally I got the 770 vBios get going after a long run in the dark. 760 still a PITA instead of winning. lol , GTX 690 Arizonian will going to give a spin on it . my hope Is to nail it a first. I love to see that Monstar GTX 690 shoot to to the roof.









and you all are here


----------



## Testier

Does anyone know what the VRMs are rated for and I would assume HWINFO64 or GPUZ can read the temp off the VRMs?


----------



## grunion

Anyone tried flashing a Ti bios to a non Ti?

Be nice if our non Ti 780s could be unlocked.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Anyone tried flashing a Ti bios to a non Ti?
> 
> Be nice if our non Ti 780s could be unlocked.


There has been a person or 2 who tried & the results weren't good, flashing back to the stock bios had the card working again at least.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Skyn3t, you are a legend.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> LLC appears to work for me, i hit it and got another 30mhz out of my card.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Anyone tried flashing a Ti bios to a non Ti?
> 
> Be nice if our non Ti 780s could be unlocked.


DStealth, did , got inrreconized GPU by any means.

The Ti Bios cannot be used to any reference 780 a lot things have changed in the Bios especially the new 3 source of power balance. a reference will need to be zombied in other for this work.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> *Of course I know who he is, however several of us have asked what he is referring to, and which tweak he is using for AB to allow voltage control but I guess he's too busy.*
> With Precision? Precision nor GPU-z show the voltage change for me, and I don't see why they wouldn't. I got zero increase in OC-ability with it.


Let me refresh your memory: http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/1100_100#post_21159717
After my post Skyn3t replies and continues what i said before and i quote: "As soon as we have some results they will be posted, until then hang on!"
So, "he´s busy" like we all are trying to find a way to get this volt mod working!
and here is Sky again: http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/1600_100#post_21179408
He is always updating when he can!
Maybe it´s you who are too busy to read all the posts!


----------



## grunion

I'll have it


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> I'll have it


are you serious? on a DC II ? SS or never happen hahaha


----------



## joelchoy

those who bought the evga gtx 780 ti from amazon, have you guys received the game codes yet?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Anyone tried flashing a Ti bios to a non Ti?
> 
> Be nice if our non Ti 780s could be unlocked.


It's not that easy anymore. companies physically disable the cores with a laser beam.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukeJoseph*
> 
> I will look into that too. I was more comparing to reviews of the card and seeing just about everyone getting at least 9.8-9.9K firestrike scores. And to be this far off is not what I am used to when comparing (as in when I had my 7950's). Maybe I should compare Valley as it is more focused on the GPU?


Like what was said before unless you got hyperthread or a hexacore your physics score will be low on 3dmark Valley will be good to see your score there are things to help increase your score on valley if benching just like any other bench such as close all programs not needed and using nvidia control panel tweaks, and switching from winfows aero theme can all increase your score. Your probably not going to see many 3dmark scores at stock to compare to but judging by your graphics score it does look like your graphics score is in the realm of where this card should be.

On another not got my second ti and classy here today my new classy is samsung so was able to raise my score a few fps in valley to close the mark between the ti and classys. My other classy was elpidia memory. I did run a test or two each in sli got some more fine tuning to do before I start putting together my results will say though sli tis are up there with titans on easy oc of 1220 core and around 7700mem the classys I have since on is good one is bad for oc will be a more worst case scenario but the gap between the two did spread a bit when sli classys vs sli tis


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It's not that easy anymore. companies physically disable the cores with a laser beam.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I will have it laser etching again from the sky


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Let me refresh your memory: http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/1100_100#post_21159717
> After my post Skyn3t replies and continues what i said before and i quote: "As soon as we have some results they will be posted, until then hang on!"
> So, "he´s busy" like we all are trying to find a way to get this volt mod working!
> and here is Sky again: http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/1600_100#post_21179408
> He is always updating when he can!
> Maybe it´s you who are too busy to read all the posts!


We aren't talking about voltage control or overvoltage. We're talking about the LLC mod that he has posted in the OP.

And yes, I've read every post since this thread was created.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> There has been a person or 2 who tried & the results weren't good, flashing back to the stock bios had the card working again at least.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> We aren't talking about voltage control or overvoltage. We're talking about the LLC mod that he has posted in the OP.
> 
> And yes, I've read every post since this thread was created.


Its the same NCP4206 that sets voltages, so the LLC mod or the volt mod are commands sent to the buck controller (NCP4206) and are correlated, so when looking for one answer you find the other too! its 2 in 1 actually!








Sometimes i dont come here as often as i wanted but when i see 60 to 70 posts to read i go:


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Anyone tried flashing a Ti bios to a non Ti?
> 
> Be nice if our non Ti 780s could be unlocked.


unfortunately doesn't work.

sigh, remember the days of flashing your 9500 non pro to a 9700?


----------



## grunion

Well I tried, first with the 780 solo, NV installer failed.



Then as a slave card to my 660Ti, lol sees the 780 as a confused 660Ti.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Well I tried, first with the 780 solo, NV installer failed.
> 
> 
> 
> Then as a slave card to my 660Ti, lol sees the 780 as a confused 660Ti.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Well I tried, first with the 780 solo, NV installer failed.
> 
> 
> 
> Then as a slave card to my 660Ti, lol sees the 780 as a confused 660Ti.


I wonder if you can SLI that.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> I wonder if you can SLI that.


A 780 flashed to a 660ti for SLI purposes.

Where do I sign up


----------



## grunion

That's a negative....no change in gpu-z, nvcp, etc.

BTW I though I was posting in the non Ti owners thread, sry for the invasion.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> That's a negative....no change in gpu-z, nvcp, etc.
> 
> BTW I though I was posting in the non Ti owners thread, sry for the invasion.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


LOL on that 660Ti into a 780 Ti. Bah got love OCN lol
The Pursuit of performance and crazy stuff .

Invasion is what we do , we want all the land.


----------



## the_real_7

Just got my 78 0Ti in today , now I can also join the club and can see if this card will beat My Titan and 780 gtx benches, just wish I had a water block to start with


----------



## skupples

*Ladies and gentlemen, I have found a tool that will auto-plug a fix into your Nv drivers allowing to sli any gk104, with any other gk104, same for gk110.*

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=158907

Not sure how the performance would work, but I would guess the beefier card can only ever run as fast as the other card... Not sure how that applies to different core counts, & speeds though. It's probably discussed some where in the thread, but as I have no need for it I won't be reading through it.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> *Ladies and gentlemen, I have found a tool that will auto-plug a fix into your Nv drivers allowing to sli any gk104, with any other gk104, same for gk110.*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=158907
> 
> Not sure how the performance would work, but I would guess the beefier card can only ever run as fast as the other card... Not sure how that applies to different core counts, & speeds though.


Buying 2 x 780 ti and run it in tri SLI with a 660 ti sounds interesting.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Buying 2 x 780 ti and run it in tri SLI with a 660 ti sounds interesting.


sounds more like a waste of money.


----------



## Robilar

I'm just happy that my Ti is shorter than my EVGA Classified 780 was. I actually had to wedge the Classy up against my rad's inner fan to make it fit.

Plus I'm now getting an average of 120-130 FPS in BF4 with a single card at stock... I was averaging 90-100 at stock with the Classified.


----------



## HighTemplar

Well the 780 Ti is 100A, so I can try interfacing it with the GTX 780 Classy I have for the fun of it.

Gonna try it.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> *Ladies and gentlemen, I have found a tool that will auto-plug a fix into your Nv drivers allowing to sli any gk104, with any other gk104, same for gk110.*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=158907
> 
> Not sure how the performance would work, but I would guess the beefier card can only ever run as fast as the other card... Not sure how that applies to different core counts, & speeds though. It's probably discussed some where in the thread, but as I have no need for it I won't be reading through it.


nvlddmkm.sys is one of the TDR sources , make sure you guys out there save the original in case of problems or you will reinstall drivers lots of times! 









I used this in the past with a 580 and a 570 with a modded driver, only works in x64 and its not quite what you might expect of SLI...








Anyway i believe this new version is working better although when trying this with different memory sizes expect some quirks, i know i had them!


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> sounds more like a waste of money.


Thats exactly why it makes it interesting
Joking aside, what VRMs are people getting on stock cooler with sky's bios?


----------



## Robilar

Looks like I got a decent ASIC on this card?

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/asic_zps86e32de4.jpg.html


----------



## Fniz92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Looks like I got a decent ASIC on this card?
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/asic_zps86e32de4.jpg.html


I'm seeing that ASIQ score doesn't mean anything anymore.
I have 71 % and people with lower score than me can score higher clock speed.
What is your highest stable clock ?


----------



## Robilar

Working on that now. I am so bloody impressed by this card at stock though. I thought the EVGA Classified 780 was a monster (and I owned other 780's in the past).

With the fan at 60% I can't even hear it over my rad fans. Plus it's almost 2 centimetre's shorter than the Classified (a huge plus for my case).


----------



## doctakedooty

So had a quick run at 780Ti Sli will get higher tomorrow when I don't have to rush to work but here is my score atm definetly can push the cores higher and mem I think is maxed maybe able to squeeze a little more from it but not bad for sky bios and still haven't enabled LLC.
DOCtakeDOOTY -- I7 4930K 4.7Ghz - Evga GTX780Ti Sli 1278 core and 8000 mem second card 1245 core and 8000 mem -- 143.3 fps -- Score 5996


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> So had a quick run at 780Ti Sli will get higher tomorrow when I don't have to rush to work but here is my score atm definetly can push the cores higher and mem I think is maxed maybe able to squeeze a little more from it but not bad for sky bios and still haven't enabled LLC.
> DOCtakeDOOTY -- I7 4930K 4.7Ghz - Evga GTX780Ti Sli 1278 core and 8000 mem second card 1245 core and 8000 mem -- 143.3 fps -- Score 5996
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


dang 1k memory


----------



## doctakedooty

Yea 1k I was suprised too can't wait till we get a little more voltage to play with. Was hitting a cpu bottleneck and can't take the cpu any higher till the rampage iv black esition comes out


----------



## szeged

wish my cards could do 4k mem, i get constant crashes and blue squares showing up all over my screen if i go over 3950


----------



## skyn3t

*G*TX *7*80 *T*i *T*op *V*alley *B*ench
*L*oad up sky bios and bench it. Your High score will be posted @ OP.


Spoiler: doctakedooty Valley Run Score 143.3 780 Ti Sli 1245Mhz / 8000 Memory: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> So had a quick run at 780Ti Sli will get higher tomorrow when I don't have to rush to work but here is my score atm definetly can push the cores higher and mem I think is maxed maybe able to squeeze a little more from it but not bad for sky bios and still haven't enabled LLC.
> DOCtakeDOOTY -- I7 4930K 4.7Ghz - Evga GTX780Ti Sli 1278 core and 8000 mem second card 1245 core and 8000 mem -- 143.3 fps -- Score 5996


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> wish my cards could do 4k mem, i get constant crashes and blue squares showing up all over my screen if i go over 3950


These things can OC memory all the way up to 4000Mhz??


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Yea 1k I was suprised too can't wait till we get a little more voltage to play with. Was hitting a cpu bottleneck and can't take the cpu any higher till the rampage iv black esition comes out


Don't buy into that too hard. I also have a Riv:Be on the way, but I don't really expect it to do much for ivy-e.


----------



## CaliLife17

Just reading this thread makes it hard to wait for the Classifieds. I am curious though as to why WITHOUT any bios mods, or volt mods, these cards can OC better than titans. I would figure the less SMX you have enabled the better OC you could gain because of heat, voltage needed, and so forth. But from reading this, stock bios/volts these 780 TI cards can OC better then Titans.


----------



## Renairy

Yeah these card OC like monsters.
1300Mhz @1.187v currently.
Boost 2.0 enabled.
I wouldn't move from a 780 though. I dnt see much if a did in games tbh. Same experience.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> Just reading this thread makes it hard to wait for the Classifieds. I am curious though as to why WITHOUT any bios mods, or volt mods, these cards can OC better than titans. I would figure the less SMX you have enabled the better OC you could gain because of heat, voltage needed, and so forth. But from reading this, stock bios/volts these 780 TI cards can OC better then Titans.


It's DAT b1 revision monstrosity of a chip & the improved power section... Mostly the beastly B1.


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> it shows 1175 while under load? Gpu-Z reads it on a software level, so it's rarely accurate when increasing voltage. The volt mod for 780/titan never registers in GPU-Z... See if it's showing up in MSI-AB's voltage read out. You have to enable it on the general tab of options... *MAKE SURE PRECX IS FULLY CLOSED FIRST.*


Thanks for the reply!
I will check with MSI afterburner!
How do you thino about 1224 with 1175?


----------



## mphfrom77

Well, I don't have a PS4 preordered or anything, but I am thinking I should return my Classified 780 for a version of the 780ti, one way or the other. Not sure though.

*What do you guys think?*

I have exactly 16 days left on my EVGA step up.

*What would you guys do?*

I am new to all this pc stuff, and just want to get my best deal.

I plan on buying a PS4, as that is where most of my friends will be, so that could eliminate down time.

So far with BF4, I have only been able to overclock my classified 780 to +55 on gpu offset (so 1201 on core) with +0 on memory offset (have yet to try to take it higher after figuring out that the core will only allow me +55 while in bF4).

Purchased 8/30 and thinking I got a bum card, though some say that I should be happy with +300 on core over stock 780.

Thinking about calling to see if I can at least step up to the Overclocked 780Ti from the Classified 780. Honestly, though, I think I should be able to step up to the 780Ti Classified if it is released in the next 20-30 days. But oh well, maybe in the long run a basic style heat dispersion unit would be better for SLi.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mphfrom77*
> 
> Well, I don't have a PS4 preordered or anything, but I am thinking I should return my Classified 780 for a version of the 780ti, one way or the other. Not sure though.
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> I have exactly 16 days left on my EVGA step up.
> 
> What would you guys do?
> 
> I am new to all this pc stuff. and just want to get my best deal.\
> 
> I plan on buying a PS4, as that is where most of my friends will be, so that could eliminate down time.
> 
> So far with BF4, I have only been able to overclock my classified 780 to +55 on gpu offset (so 1201 on core) with +0 on memory offset (have yet to try to take it higher after figuring out that the core will only allow me +55 while in bF4).
> 
> Purchased 8/30 and thinking I got a bum card, though some say that I should be happy with +300 on core over stock 780.


best deal? stick with a 780 Classy; doubtless it will carry you for a while and adding a second one down the road shouldn't be too hard on the wallet. The only reason I didn't chase a 780 Classy myself was because locally the price drops on them haven't really moved enough (a reference 780ti would only cost me $70 more).

E: boom 1k posts


----------



## Renairy

what revision is everyone's card?
mine is A1


----------



## sporti

The ASIC Quality of my new EVGA GTX 780 ti SC is only 71,2% ??
Is that okay or should it be better ??


----------



## Evo X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> what revision is everyone's card?
> mine is A1


GPU-Z is reading them wrong at the moment. All 780 Ti's are revision B1.


----------



## alancsalt

http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-scores-for-single-dual-tri-quad

So far, No 780 Ti scores.. Please bench?


----------



## Azazil1190

Hi guys one question what you think is better for bench or gaming 780 class or 780ti?Thnanks:thumb:


----------



## Evo X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> Hi guys one question what you think is better for bench or gaming 780 class or 780ti?Thnanks:thumb:


780 Ti obviously. It has 25% more CUDA cores. I

t takes a decently overclocked 780 to match a stock Ti, and once the Ti is overclocked, it's game over.


----------



## kx11

anyone got news about windforce 3 ?!!


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> These things can OC memory all the way up to 4000Mhz??


if you get lucky yes. Most will hit 7700MHz easily.


----------



## King4x4

Waiting for 6GB Classifieds before ditching my 780s


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mphfrom77*
> 
> Well, I don't have a PS4 preordered or anything, but I am thinking I should return my Classified 780 for a version of the 780ti, one way or the other. Not sure though.
> 
> *What do you guys think?*
> 
> I have exactly 16 days left on my EVGA step up.
> 
> *What would you guys do?*
> 
> I am new to all this pc stuff, and just want to get my best deal.
> 
> I plan on buying a PS4, as that is where most of my friends will be, so that could eliminate down time.
> 
> So far with BF4, I have only been able to overclock my classified 780 to +55 on gpu offset (so 1201 on core) with +0 on memory offset (have yet to try to take it higher after figuring out that the core will only allow me +55 while in bF4).
> 
> Purchased 8/30 and thinking I got a bum card, though some say that I should be happy with +300 on core over stock 780.
> 
> Thinking about calling to see if I can at least step up to the Overclocked 780Ti from the Classified 780. Honestly, though, I think I should be able to step up to the 780Ti Classified if it is released in the next 20-30 days. But oh well, maybe in the long run a basic style heat dispersion unit would be better for SLi.


I was in the same boat. I had a 780 Classified. I moved the the 780Ti with reference cooling. Seeing as I had paid roughly the same for the two, It did not cost me. I am very pleased with the switch.


----------



## Furlans

So, i have a strange issue... i can't modify the voltage of my card!
If i install msi afterburner, and i allow overvolt in the settings, i continue to see the core voltage slide grey and i can't move it.
If i use evga precision x, i can overvolt, but evga precision and gpu z continua to read 1,175








Help...i'm so angry, i'm at [email protected],175


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> So, i have a strange issue... i can't modify the voltage of my card!
> If i install msi afterburner, and i allow overvolt in the settings, i continue to see the core voltage slide grey and i can't move it.


Here's what Unwinder replied to my question...so prepare to wait







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth;4700072*
> Hi Alex,
> Any info regarding b17 or further release about 780Ti, specially NCP4206 support


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unwinder;4700106*
> B17 doesn't contain any changes besides 290(X) voltage control.


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Here's what Unwinder replied to my question...so prepare to wait


And what about evga precisionx?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Waiting for 6GB Classifieds before ditching my 780s


It not going to happen.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> So, i have a strange issue... i can't modify the voltage of my card!
> If i install msi afterburner, and i allow overvolt in the settings, i continue to see the core voltage slide grey and i can't move it.
> If i use evga precision x, i can overvolt, but evga precision and gpu z continua to read 1,175
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Help...i'm so angry, i'm at [email protected],175


Something tells me this issue are in the bios but since I don't freaking have it it going to take forever.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Waiting for 6GB Classifieds before ditching my 780s


I think you are going to be waiting quite awhile. Classifieds are overclocking cards, 6 gb of memory is not so hot for the overclocking of memory. Last I checked nvidia had yet to even confirm a base model 6gb Ti, so them pushing out a 6gb classi is likely not going to happen.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sporti*
> 
> The ASIC Quality of my new EVGA GTX 780 ti SC is only 71,2% ??
> Is that okay or should it be better ??


That's plenty fine. Put less stock in ASIC folks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> what revision is everyone's card?
> mine is A1


gpu-Z is currently failing @ properly reading the revision number. You can confirm this by popping off your cooler & looking @ the dye.


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> It not going to happen.
> Something tells me this issue are in the bios but since I don't freaking have it it going to take forever.


Yes the issue was on the BIOS. I flashed your BIOS and i can put 1,212.

The strange thing, is that the limit @1,175 ( 1224mhz ) is the same @1,212....


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Here's what Unwinder replied to my question...so prepare to wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DStealth;4700072*
> Hi Alex,
> Any info regarding b17 or further release about 780Ti, specially NCP4206 support
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unwinder;4700106*
> B17 doesn't contain any changes besides 290(X) voltage control.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I may facing the same issue like I had with Asus DCII volt control in AB. It *may be* the issue, not sure.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> Yes the issue was on the BIOS. I flashed your BIOS and i can put 1,212.
> 
> The strage thing, is that the limit @1,175 ( 1224mhz ) is the same @1,212....


I'm lost with your reply.

any Ti owner up to help me out here with the vBios.


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I'm lost with your reply.


Is my english so bad







?

Now i can achive 1260-1270mhz with 1,212..... skyn3t thanks ! Your bios work


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I'm lost with your reply.
> 
> any Ti owner up to help me out here with the vBios.


If you need help testing a vbios let me know I will play with it.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> If you need help testing a vbios let me know I will play with it.


pm incoming.


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It's DAT b1 revision monstrosity of a chip & the improved power section... Mostly the beastly B1.


Both my 780 Classified's are B1 and I'm seeing very similar clocks as the guys with Ti's. Nvidia got something right with this new revision


----------



## V5-aps

Skyn3t,
Are you able to unlock the voltage and power target as per your published bios, but leave everything else as per standard?

Happy to test if possible









Much appreciated


----------



## tdubl007

Alright guys, for some reason the spoilers tabs don't work on this machine (at work) and am trying to figure out waterblock options. After a ton of reading yesterday it seemed that the 780 ek classy blocks would fit the 780ti. Is this correct? Frozen cpu even has the 780 classified blocks listed with (780ti) in parenthesis next to the product listing. I emailed them to confirm, and they said yes they do fit. I ordered two along with backplates (ek) and ek's link. If i could get the spoilers here working I could check the first page of the thread under the waterblocks tab, but I can not. So can anyone confirm this or will I be sending these back waiting for official blocks to be released? Thanks


----------



## SeeThruHead

they wont fit


----------



## coolhandluke41

Classified and reference 780 don't share same PCB's guys = Classy block will only fit Classy


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> Both my 780 Classified's are B1 and I'm seeing very similar clocks as the guys with Ti's. Nvidia got something right with this new revision


Yeah but it's still a classified... so the core is cherry picked and it gets a lot of help from the power delivery on that PCB









For regular old reference cards these clocks are insane


----------



## Robilar

He is asking if the reference 780 and Ti are the same... The site is indicating that the Ti and the 780 Classified have the same fit for blocks.

Obviously the Classified and the regular 780 differ, however are the Ti and the Classified the same?


----------



## tdubl007

Thanks guys. i knew better, and I emailed them twice to verify and both times they said yes. Guess I'll return these and wait for the official blocks. Thanks. Any other options as of right now? I know the old shorty titans look like they fit but with some modding for the two extra mosfets. I also saw Aqua computer has got there's. Just not in stock anywhere yet


----------



## SeeThruHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> He is asking if the reference 780 and Ti are the same... The site is indicating that the Ti and the 780 Classified have the same fit for blocks.
> 
> Obviously the Classified and the regular 780 differ, however are the Ti and the Classified the same?


780 Classified block will fit on the 780ti Classified. not the reference ti. (the 780 classy and the 780ti classy are the same pcb)
The reference 780 block will not fit on the 780ti. (or at least not safely according to ek) (the ref 780 and the ref 780ti are slightly different in component placement)

I've posted a review on frozencpu to warn people of this now.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-scores-for-single-dual-tri-quad
> 
> So far, No 780 Ti scores.. Please bench?


only plan on getting one 780ti for now till the classifieds drop or id post for you


----------



## tdubl007

Thanks for doing that. I'll be contacting them at lunch. So as of right now, no blocks for a reference ti available anywhere correct? Thanks


----------



## the_real_7

How about the Evga swiftech 780 blocks will they fit or will there be 780 ti ones out soon ?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_real_7*
> 
> How about the Evga swiftech 780 blocks will they fit or will there be 780 ti ones out soon ?


No. in other to the reference 780 to fit in the Ti you need to modify the block, you need to File of the block elevation all the way back.

*EVGA-JacobF* confirmed it to me. I will link it in a sec
source
Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I just have one question with two answers.
> 
> The hydro copper block from a reference 780 & Classy will fit on the new Ti GPU?
> And here you go again lol , I just want to put my hands on a To at this moment. Like you.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Classy yes, reference needs modification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## thebski

Santa came while I was at work this morning.











About to throw these puppies in and see what they can do. Will have 3DMark 11, 3DMark, and Valley SLI scores compared to 1306 MHz Classifieds in a bit.


----------



## tdubl007

Alright guys, just got off the phone with Frozen and there ordering manager. I talked to him so hopefully he updates the website to reflect the fact that the classy block WILL NOT fit the reference TI boards. He said hopefully they'll have the EK TI blocks in shortly after they make them. So hopefully in a couple weeks perhaps. Hopefully this helps out, and skyn3t thanks so much for all the help you provide along with everyone else in here. Gonna flash your bios tonight hopefully.


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdubl007*
> 
> Alright guys, just got off the phone with Frozen and there ordering manager. I talked to him so hopefully he updates the website to reflect the fact that the classy block WILL NOT fit the reference TI boards. He said hopefully they'll have the EK TI blocks in shortly after they make them. So hopefully in a couple weeks perhaps. Hopefully this helps out, and skyn3t thanks so much for all the help you provide along with everyone else in here. Gonna flash your bios tonight hopefully.


Can't wait for those EK Full Cover GTX 780 Ti blocks


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> Santa came while I was at work this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About to throw these puppies in and see what they can do. Will have 3DMark 11, 3DMark, and Valley SLI scores compared to 1306 MHz Classifieds in a bit.


I think Santa are mad with me. no present this year. bad sky bad sky.









I will keep my eyes on it. , Also Alatar are requestion Ti owners some bench in his thread . here is the link. i love to see some Ti there kicking some dang dang's out there.








*OCN GK110 vs. Hawaii Bench-off thread*


----------



## V5-aps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V5-aps*
> 
> Skyn3t,
> Are you able to unlock the voltage and power target as per your published bios, but leave everything else as per standard?
> 
> Happy to test if possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much appreciated


Any chance Skyn3t, in case you missed this please


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> Santa came while I was at work this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About to throw these puppies in and see what they can do. Will have 3DMark 11, 3DMark, and Valley SLI scores compared to 1306 MHz Classifieds in a bit.


Well the excitement was pretty short lived.

Card 1 is such a poor sample that it throttles on factory settings. You read that correctly. Complete default settings, it is not able to maintain the factory 1111 MHz boost clock through a run of Heaven.

Card 2, as impossible as I thought this was (just thought it was internet rumor!), I think is actually DOA. I spent about 3 minutes playing with card 1 before I tried card 2. Put it in, turned the machine on, the GPU fan comes on 100% and stays there, the green GEFORCE GTX light flickers a little bit and then goes out, and I get no video. I removed and reinstalled like 5 times and got similar things each time, although once or twice the green GEFORCE light stayed on. Reinstalled GPU 1 and it is fine. What else could it be?


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> Well the excitement was pretty short lived.
> 
> Card 1 is such a poor sample that it throttles on factory settings. You read that correctly. Complete default settings, it is not able to maintain the factory 1111 MHz boost clock through a run of Heaven.
> 
> Card 2, as impossible as I thought this was (just thought it was internet rumor!), I think is actually DOA. I spent about 3 minutes playing with card 1 before I tried card 2. Put it in, turned the machine on, the GPU fan comes on 100% and stays there, the green GEFORCE GTX light flickers a little bit and then goes out, and I get no video. I removed and reinstalled like 5 times and got similar things each time, although once or twice the green GEFORCE light stayed on. Reinstalled GPU 1 and it is fine. What else could it be?


That's very unfortunate. I ordered two EVGA GTX 780 Ti's as well a couple days ago, and haven't experienced any of the issues you've mentioned at all. Contact the vendor you purchased them from and let them know that both required an RMA. Hopefully they can cover your shipping costs as well.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V5-aps*
> 
> Any chance Skyn3t, in case you missed this please


vBios is the one in the front page, I will not personalize any.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> That's very unfortunate. I ordered two EVGA GTX 780 Ti's as well a couple days ago, and haven't experienced any of the issues you've mentioned at all. Contact the vendor you purchased them from and let them know that both required an RMA. Hopefully they can cover your shipping costs as well.


I am afraid I am stuck with card 1 as technically it is functional because it boosts beyond the boost clock stated on the box of 1046. Card 2 is literally a paper weight, though.

And here I was telling myself as I was opening card 2 that at least you know it's better than card 1. Heh, jokes on me I guess.


----------



## Fniz92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> I am afraid I am stuck with card 1 as technically it is functional because it boosts beyond the boost clock stated on the box of 1046. Card 2 is literally a paper weight, though.
> 
> And here I was telling myself as I was opening card 2 that at least you know it's better than card 1. Heh, jokes on me I guess.


I would sell card 1 and suffer a tiny loss.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> That's very unfortunate. I ordered two EVGA GTX 780 Ti's as well a couple days ago, and haven't experienced any of the issues you've mentioned at all. Contact the vendor you purchased them from and let them know that both required an RMA. Hopefully they can cover your shipping costs as well.


just reinforcing what *brandon6199* said, don't let them making you the bad installer, because it could happen and they do put a "RED"tag on your first call, be polite and let them know what's going on. if you got it from a good E-tailer or Retailer they will do it without asking to much and not hard time.


----------



## szeged

if you got it from amazon just return it no questions asked lol

<3 amazon.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fniz92*
> 
> I would sell card 1 and suffer a tiny loss.


That's what I'm probably going to do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> just reinforcing what *brandon6199* said, don't let them making you the bad installer, because it could happen and they do put a "RED"tag on your first call, be polite and let them know what's going on. if you got it from a good E-tailer or Retailer they will do it without asking to much and not hard time.


I will explain to them that I've had my hands on 13 Kepler GPU's in the last 18 months and done literally hundreds of swaps with this card being the only times to fail. I'm not sure how they could dispute that. I'm definitely giving it some time. If someone were to give me the run-around right now I would probably not respond very favorably. I'll cool for a bit and see what I can make happen.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> if you got it from amazon just return it no questions asked lol
> 
> <3 amazon.


This will be my last purchase from Newegg, but it was unfortunately from Newegg. I have always favored Newegg because I have a preferred account there, but there is a series of things that have happened that have really turned me off. Jacking the price of the SC an additional $10 and their "replacement only" return policy during the holiday season vs. Amazon's totally opposite return policy is most definitely the final straw.


----------



## thebski

Just thought I would update. As you all know, Heaven is hardly the most power hungry application. I ran 3DMark 11, and the throttling in the first GPU test throttles it all the way down to the *actual stated boost clock on the box of 1046.*

I got educated today, boys. I literally did not know cards existed that were so poor they really only boosted to the clock speed on the box. The other 12 600/700/Titan cards I've had all boosted well beyond the stated clock.

Anyways. I'll put the Classy's back in for now and try to pretend this order never actually happened until I can get this $1500 mess sorted out.


----------



## tdubl007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> Just thought I would update. As you all know, Heaven is hardly the most power hungry application. I ran 3DMark 11, and the throttling in the first GPU test throttles it all the way down to the *actual stated boost clock on the box of 1046.*
> 
> I got educated today, boys. I literally did not know cards existed that were so poor they really only boosted to the clock speed on the box. The other 12 600/700/Titan cards I've had all boosted well beyond the stated clock.
> 
> Anyways. I'll put the Classy's back in for now and try to pretend this order never actually happened until I can get this $1500 mess sorted out.


Damn man. That sucks! How about just asking for a replacement for both from newegg so it doesnt cost you anything? At least you have the classy's to go back to so not losing much there in the mean time.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdubl007*
> 
> Damn man. That sucks! How about just asking for a replacement for both from newegg so it doesnt cost you anything? At least you have the classy's to go back to so not losing much there in the mean time.


Oh I could certainly be more "unfortunate", if you can even get by with calling something like this that.









I will try to get both replaced, but I can only imagine the time I'm going to have convincing them to do that.


----------



## the_real_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> No. in other to the reference 780 to fit in the Ti you need to modify the block, you need to File of the block elevation all the way back.
> 
> *EVGA-JacobF* confirmed it to me. I will link it in a sec
> source


Thanks Sky I guess it's just the waiting game for a few weeks for back plates and blocks


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> Amazon's totally opposite return policy is most definitely the final straw.


Amazon is great with returns. No questions asked, period... I'm getting replacement for my DCII tomorrow (it took me 10 minutes to order it, literally). And I still have 30 days to return the original one. Might even try them in SLI while waiting for UPS pickup. No hassle / expenses from my side.


----------



## ssgwright

@sky any updates on breaking 1.21v? I'm getting anxious lol


----------



## fleetfeather

Considering the 780Ti is not featuring some sort of cut-down chip which failed to meet quadro yield spec (as the Titan and 780 are), I'm really surprised to see such a rubbish clocking chip...

It must have been a chip which was not tested for the Classy or SC tiers, because if it had've been tested for those clocks (which it obviously wouldn't of made), I doubt EVGA would've even let it through to consumer release given the absolute nonexistent headroom on it. Sure, it meets bottom tier spec and boosts to what the box says it should, but 0 headroom at all? That almost never happens


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> @sky any updates on breaking 1.21v? I'm getting anxious lol


if you ask one more time I will smack your back chicks with a sandal like My mom use to say.









szeged got fat and lazy, doctakedooty are sleeping now so , I'm here by myself


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> if you ask one more time I will smack your back chicks with a sandal like My mom use to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *szeged got fat and lazy*, doctakedooty are sleeping now so , I'm here by myself


no ive always been this way







lol jk jk

IM WORKING ON IT NOW! just got the AB hack put in lol, ill have results soon.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> Amazon is great with returns. No questions asked, period... I'm getting replacement for my DCII tomorrow (it took me 10 minutes to order it, literally). And I still have 30 days to return the original one. Might even try them in SLI while waiting for UPS pickup. No hassle / expenses from my side.


That's what I was saying. That's why it'll be my last Newegg purchase.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> That's what I was saying. That's why it'll be my last Newegg purchase.


yeah im done with newegg, amazon is miles and miles ahead of them in every aspect.


----------



## ssgwright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> if you ask one more time I will smack your back chicks with a sandal like My mom use to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> szeged got fat and lazy, doctakedooty are sleeping now so , I'm here by myself










I want to max this thing out lol


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> no ive always been this way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol jk jk
> 
> IM WORKING ON IT NOW! just got the AB hack put in lol, ill have results soon.


lol









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to max this thing out lol


busted


----------



## thebski

For reference, what do some of you guys see as max power draw during Heaven at complete default settings and bios? Obviously mine hits 100% since it can't sustain the out of box boost clock, but I was just curious how close other cards come to that 100% mark at default settings. Basically, how bad is this card? Lol.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-scores-for-single-dual-tri-quad
> 
> So far, No 780 Ti scores.. Please bench?
> 
> 
> 
> only plan on getting one 780ti for now till the classifieds drop or id post for you
Click to expand...

We accept single GPU benches.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> We accept single GPU benches.


we have one already , Valley. dunno if you have see this one yet.

doctakedooty 1245 core and 8000 mem -- 143.3 fps -- Score 5996

I will ask him to post it there I had spent couple hours with him last night.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> Just thought I would update. As you all know, Heaven is hardly the most power hungry application. I ran 3DMark 11, and the throttling in the first GPU test throttles it all the way down to the *actual stated boost clock on the box of 1046.*
> 
> I got educated today, boys. I literally did not know cards existed that were so poor they really only boosted to the clock speed on the box. The other 12 600/700/Titan cards I've had all boosted well beyond the stated clock.
> 
> Anyways. I'll put the Classy's back in for now and try to pretend this order never actually happened until I can get this $1500 mess sorted out.


Dude, dude dude.....
Your first GPU is not a dud card, you just happen to be uneducated, sorry as harsh as this seems, its the truth.

For starters GPU test 1 in 3Dmark will make any card seem as if though its throttling, its a mix of CPU and GPU stressing.
Secondly, these cards work completely different from Titan and 780 so you need to understand the GPU before you make assumptions only 30 minutes after you've played with it.
My advice to you is find your max clock/voltage, bench the card, compare with the rest of the results on here, then after you've had the significant experience, you can make a statement without making a fool of your self.


----------



## ssgwright

here's my 3dmark11



this puts me at number 18 and I still haven't gone above 1.21 volts!


----------



## Koniakki

Ok guys. I need some advise from mostly European members for 780 vs 780Ti.

I have ordered a GB 780 Windofrce 3X OC. I have NO idea if its the rev 1 or 2 or ifts A1 or B1. I assume its the the rev 1 with the A1 chip.

I can sell it locally after it arrives and get a GB 780Ti ref for 150euros more.

So my point is that if its worth the 150euros premium? Yay or nay? I would like to hear your thoughts on this.


----------



## skyn3t

wrong thread


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Ok guys. I need some advise from mostly European members for 780 vs 780Ti.
> 
> I have ordered a GB 780 Windofrce 3X OC. I have NO idea if its the rev 1 or 2 or ifts A1 or B1. I assume its the the rev 1 with the A1 chip.
> 
> I can sell it locally after it arrives and get a GB 780Ti ref for 150euros more.
> 
> So my point is that if its worth the 150euros premium? Yay or nay? I would like to hear your thoughts on this.


Why can't a non-European give you advice on this ? I mean aren't we smart enough ?

For what its worth, don't waste your money.
Side stepping from a GTX 780 is not worth the money since the performance difference is not really that noticeable in games.


----------



## ssgwright

also here's my other benches so far:


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> also here's my other benches so far:


Nice scores !
What clocks (core/mem) and voltages ?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Ok guys. I need some advise from mostly European members for 780 vs 780Ti.
> 
> I have ordered a GB 780 Windofrce 3X OC. I have NO idea if its the rev 1 or 2 or ifts A1 or B1. I assume its the the rev 1 with the A1 chip.
> 
> I can sell it locally after it arrives and get a GB 780Ti ref for 150euros more.
> 
> So my point is that if its worth the 150euros premium? Yay or nay? I would like to hear your thoughts on this.


In my country (Portugal, Europe) you can get a Ti for 660€ and a regular 780 for 495€
Here is my 2 cents on this:
Now it all depends on what youre going to do! if a single monitor 1080p a regular 780 is enough for your endevours but....
on a 1440p single monitor get the 780Ti! small OC for OC youll have better framerate with the Ti!
Now if you going to go for tri monitor or are a 3D fan OR BENCHING youll have to go for SLI, here is a decision, 780 and later another for the cheap?
or go straight for the Ti and get another later?
OR.... get a Titan! they are on the cheap now!
decisions... decisions...


----------



## ssgwright

1330 and +400 on the mem


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Dude, dude dude.....
> Your first GPU is not a dud card, you just happen to be uneducated, sorry as harsh as this seems, its the truth.
> 
> For starters GPU test 1 in 3Dmark will make any card seem as if though its throttling, its a mix of CPU and GPU stressing.
> Secondly, these cards work completely different from Titan and 780 so you need to understand the GPU before you make assumptions only 30 minutes after you've played with it.
> My advice to you is find your max clock/voltage, bench the card, compare with the rest of the results on here, then after you've had the significant experience, you can make a statement without making a fool of your self.


The owners card is not a dud, but it's no where near representative of expected performance; NV states a boost clock on the box as a bare minimum boost under extreme circumstances, and almost all cards will boost higher than that out the box. His doesn't.

There's no word as to whether he's tried moving sliders in AB or PX, but regardless, that card is certainly below average for out-of-box imo


----------



## Fniz92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> 1330 and +400 on the mem


Wow, you hit the golden chip lottery mate.


----------



## dph314

Well, here's the comparisons I have done so far. Sorry it took so long, but its been a crazy week at work, so I'm just posting what I have so far. At least it should be enough for now for people to get an idea of what kind of increase in performance you'll see in a couple popular games and benches.

Well, here's the low-down... These results should give you an idea of the _relative_ performance increase you'll see when going from a Classified with my clocks I used to a Ti, but not necessarily _absolute_, because it's not like I spent time closing every single app I could find, putting my max OC on my CPU, etc. So, these should just give you a relative idea, and my results might be higher or lower than others on the web because of my CPU speed, the scenes I chose to use in the games to do the testing, etc. For all tests, my CPU was at 4.6Ghz, HT disabled, RAM at 1866mhz. Same system, same drivers (331.65), Windows 8, and single-player mode for consistency. Results were recorded using Fraps. Let me know if my math is off anywhere, as I was in a hurry most of the time. No fancy graphs, simple Excel









I also included some percentages, so people can easily see the scaling from the overclock on the Ti. I included my Classified at 1150mhz/6000mhz so people can compare performance of somewhat stock 780 clocks to the overclocked results. The clocks used for the Classified were selected because it's a rock-solid overclock at a very low voltage / temps, instead of taking the time to get the max overclock for each individual application and have clocks vary each test. I picked a similar overclock for the Ti, at around the same voltage (1.212v for the Ti, obviously) as the Classified and that is solidly stable so I wouldn't have to waste time crashing and redoing tests.

Max temp was 73C, stock non-ACX cooler. For longer tests like Heaven, that's not bad at all. Should be more than enough room to move the voltage a bit past 1.212v someday, a good bit more if I end up getting aftermarket cooling. Some of the results are quite impressive increases too, especially some of the Min's. And again...sorry I don't have more apps tested, but here's what I got so far:


Spoiler: Results





Classified- 1150/6000 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *25.1% increase*
Classified- 1254/6300 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *15.6% increase*



Classified- 1254/6300 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *16.5% increase*



Classified- 1254/6300 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *16.4% increase*



Classified- 1150/6000 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *29% increase*
Classified- 1254/6300 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *19.7% increase*
Ti- 1045/7000 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *22% overclock on core / 8.6% overclock on memory = 17.7% increase*



Classified- 1150/6000 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *29.8% increase*
Classified- 1254/6300 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *29.8% increase*
Ti- 1045/7000 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *22% overclock on core / 8.6% overclock on memory = 19.6% increase*



Classified- 1150/6000 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *25.4% increase*
Classified- 1254/6300 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *18.1% increase*
Ti- 1045/7000 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *22% overclock on core / 8.6% overclock on memory = 17.1% increase*



Classified- 1150/6000 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *26.5% increase*
Classified- 1254/6300 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *21.6% increase*
Ti- 1045/7000 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *22% overclock on core / 8.6% overclock on memory = 17% increase*



( sorry, forgot to set the axis to 0 :/ )
Classified- 1150/6000 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *18% increase*
Classified- 1254/6300 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *9.7% increase*
Ti- 1045/7000 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *22% overclock on core / 8.6% overclock on memory = 14.9% increase*



Classified- 1150/6000 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *33.3% increase*
Classified- 1254/6300 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *10.8% increase*
Ti- 1045/7000 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *22% overclock on core / 8.6% overclock on memory = 12.5% increase*


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Why can't a non-European give you advice on this ? I mean aren't we smart enough ?
> 
> For what its worth, don't waste your money.
> Side stepping from a GTX 780 is not worth the money since the performance difference is not really that noticeable in games.


Oh come on. Why do you make me look bad to my fellow US membes?







I asked for EU members mainly because of the better understanding of our currency and it would helped me in a better way.

And I said "mostly" from EU members. I should have said "preferably". Wrong choice of word.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> For what its worth, don't waste your money.
> Side stepping from a GTX 780 is not worth the money since the performance difference is not really that noticeable in games.


Are you positive? A 1202/1950 780Ti over a 1254/1750 780 isnt noticable enough in games?

I will re-check the reviews/benchmarks and will be back. I'm only interested in its gaming performance for now.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> The owners card is not a dud, but it's no where near representative of expected performance; NV states a boost clock on the box as a bare minimum boost under extreme circumstances, and almost all cards will boost higher than that out the box. His doesn't.
> 
> There's no word as to whether he's tried moving sliders in AB or PX, but regardless, that card is certainly below average for out-of-box imo


I don't really think we have enough information from him yet to draw this conclusion. I think I saw all of his posts, he's still on a throttle bios, didn't give much information on what he's tried as far as overclocking, & has only discussed one bench known for throttling boost 2.0.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> The owners card is not a dud, but it's no where near representative of expected performance; NV states a boost clock on the box as a bare minimum boost under extreme circumstances, and almost all cards will boost higher than that out the box. His doesn't.
> 
> There's no word as to whether he's tried moving sliders in AB or PX, but regardless, that card is certainly below average for out-of-box imo


You don't understand, these cards work different from 780's.
Most cards won't maintain clocks on stock BIOS due to the new power delivery system. Your likely to hit a voltage wall and not a power target one on stock clocks.
These cards need to be understood before we make rash statements. He needs to find his max clock/voltage before he says a word.

EDIT: From what i have gathered, the card sets its own voltage. We have almost no control over that with this revision. The offsets are set and the card finds the correct voltage, sets it to the voltage needed for that clock.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> 1330 and +400 on the mem


Sky's BIOS and LLC hack ?


----------



## ssgwright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Sky's BIOS and LLC hack ?


sky's bios yes LLC no


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> sky's bios yes LLC no


1330 is a beauty! Gratz


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Oh come on. Why do you make me look bad to my fellow US membes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked for EU members mainly because of the better understanding of our currency and it would helped me in a better way.
> 
> And I said "mostly" from EU members. I should have said "preferably". Wrong choice of word.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you positive? A 1202/1950 780Ti over a 1254/1750 780 isnt noticable enough in games?
> 
> I will re-check the reviews/benchmarks and will be back. I'm only interested in its gaming performance for now.


You have a 1254Mhz GTX780 ? Dude keep it and wait for Maxwell.
I had a 780 @ 1228 before this card and my experience in gaming hasn't changed one bit.
Save the $ and lose the stress.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Dude, dude dude.....
> Your first GPU is not a dud card, you just happen to be uneducated, sorry as harsh as this seems, its the truth.
> 
> For starters GPU test 1 in 3Dmark will make any card seem as if though its throttling, its a mix of CPU and GPU stressing.
> Secondly, these cards work completely different from Titan and 780 so you need to understand the GPU before you make assumptions only 30 minutes after you've played with it.
> My advice to you is find your max clock/voltage, bench the card, compare with the rest of the results on here, then after you've had the significant experience, you can make a statement without making a fool of your self.


You are correct in that I made a premature judgement on the GPU. I was hoping to be able to maintain active warranty with these cards, but throwing that to the wind and flashing Sky's bios, it appears it could be a pretty decent card. It's just pretty power hungry.

So far I have set the voltage to 1.162V which was default load voltage and am up to 1250 on the core just messing around in Heaven. I have yet to crash or see any artifacts, so we'll see how high it goes before I start messing with voltage. I have left temp and power targets unchanged from the default values in his bios. So far I've seen a max power use of about 93%, or about 279 watts if 300W is 100%.

The B1 chips do appear to function quite differently than A1's, so I do apologize for jumping the gun in the heat of the moment.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> You don't understand, these cards work different from 780's.
> Most cards won't maintain clocks on stock BIOS due to the new power delivery system. Your likely to hit a voltage wall and not a power target one on stock clocks.
> These cards need to be understood before we make rash statements. He needs to find his max clock/voltage before he says a word.
> 
> EDIT: From what i have gathered, *the card sets its own voltage. We have almost no control over that with this revision*. The offsets are set and the card finds the correct voltage, sets it to the voltage needed for that clock.


Yes it due to the new power balancing feature, its one of the things we have to circumvent with the new volt hack!








Stay tuned!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> 1330 is a beauty! Gratz


you know, you just have tasted only half of the flavor


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> You have a 1254Mhz GTX780 ? Dude keep it and wait for Maxwell.
> I had a 780 @ 1228 before this card and my experience in gaming hasn't changed one bit.
> Save the $ and lose the stress.


I'm waiting for Maxwell. I bought on a good deal a 690 to hold me off until Maxwell but I sold it to friend that he needed it more than me(for BF3/BF4). And I *had* 1267/[email protected] 780.

And yesterday I ordered another GB 780 WF3 OC. But I have been going forth and back about the Ti a lot.

I guess its a choice I have to make for my self. All cards are temps to hold off until Maxwell. Yeah I know I make it sound like the next big thing in GPU history. It not my intention. I think we all have high hopes for Maxwell.

And TPU review shows the GB 780Ti WF3 12% faster than a 780 Lightning in the perf summary. But its more like 15-25% in games.

25x16 reso.

Sleeping Dogs: 780Ti 16%

FC3 : 780Ti 19% faster

Bioshock: 780Ti 25%

And it goes on.

But that 150euro premium can get me a 4770k/1150 mobo along with a 1000w Gold PSU if I sell my current 3770k/1155 mobo and 850w.

And thanks for the replies guys. I know I'm posted about this numerous times but I cant help it. Its a situation that I'm in and I want to make the best out of it.


----------



## Cobrah

I get 11.2k on 3d mark graphics score, with a gtx 780 ref card clocked to 1170core and 3500 mem 1.2v!! so far on this thread ive seen a stock 780ti get that score very nice, wish I would have waitied but im gonna sli soon anyway so its all good


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> I'm waiting for Maxwell. I bought on a good deal a 690 to hold me off until Maxwell but I sold it to friend that he needed it more than me(for BF3/BF4). And I *had* 1267/[email protected] 780.
> 
> And yesterday I ordered another GB 780 WF3 OC. But I have been going forth and back about the Ti a lot.
> 
> I guess its a choice I have to make for my self. All cards are temps to hold off until Maxwell. Yeah I know I make it sound like the next big thing in GPU history. It not my intention. I think we all have high hopes for Maxwell.
> 
> And TPU review shows the GB 780Ti WF3 12% faster than a 780 Lightning in the perf summary. But its more like 15-25% in games.
> 
> 25x16 reso.
> 
> Sleeping Dogs: 780Ti 16%
> 
> FC3 : 780Ti 19% faster
> 
> Bioshock: 780Ti 25%
> 
> And it goes on.
> 
> But that 150euro premium can get me a 4770k/1150 mobo along with a 1000w Gold PSU if I sell my current 3770k/1155 mobo and 850w.
> 
> And thanks for the replies guys. I know I'm posted about this numerous times but I cant help it. Its a situation that I'm in and I want to make the best out of it.


What resolution do you game?


----------



## Cobrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pterois*
> 
> Can't wait that long, I sold my Titan and I need the Ti asap. It's an awesome overclocker anyways and the stock cooler should provide plenty of overclocking potential anyways.


you sold a titan for a 780ti? is that really necessary? lol


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> I'm waiting for Maxwell. I bought on a good deal a 690 to hold me off until Maxwell but I sold it to friend that he needed it more than me(for BF3/BF4). And I *had* 1267/[email protected] 780.
> 
> And yesterday I ordered another GB 780 WF3 OC. But I have been going forth and back about the Ti a lot.
> 
> I guess its a choice I have to make for my self. All cards are temps to hold off until Maxwell. Yeah I know I make it sound like the next big thing in GPU history. It not my intention. I think we all have high hopes for Maxwell.
> 
> And TPU review shows the GB 780Ti WF3 12% faster than a 780 Lightning in the perf summary. But its more like 15-25% in games.
> 
> 25x16 reso.
> 
> Sleeping Dogs: 780Ti 16%
> 
> FC3 : 780Ti 19% faster
> 
> Bioshock: 780Ti 25%
> 
> And it goes on.
> 
> But that 150euro premium can get me a 4770k/1150 mobo along with a 1000w Gold PSU if I sell my current 3770k/1155 mobo and 850w.
> 
> And thanks for the replies guys. I know I'm posted about this numerous times but I cant help it. Its a situation that I'm in and I want to make the best out of it.


At least you didn't go from a 1385mhz Classified to a 1285mhz Ti like I did. I'm kicking myself now because I have to sell my Classy and the price drops are killing me. I'm thinking about keeping it in my sons rig and letting it fold when it's not in use, along with the 3770k in his rig.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Original post
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct in that I made a premature judgement on the GPU. I was hoping to be able to maintain active warranty with these cards, but throwing that to the wind and flashing Sky's bios, it appears it could be a pretty decent card. It's just pretty power hungry.
> 
> So far I have set the voltage to 1.162V which was default load voltage and am up to 1250 on the core just messing around in Heaven. I have yet to crash or see any artifacts, so we'll see how high it goes before I start messing with voltage. I have left temp and power targets unchanged from the default values in his bios. So far I've seen a max power use of about 93%, or about 279 watts if 300W is 100%.
> 
> The B1 chips do appear to function quite differently than A1's, so I do apologize for jumping the gun in the heat of the moment.


From what i understand, you don't void warranty by flashing.
1.162v for 1250Mhz is nice and efficient if you ask me.
Did you get a read of the ASIC quality? Just to determine leakage/efficiency.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Original post
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for Maxwell. I bought on a good deal a 690 to hold me off until Maxwell but I sold it to friend that he needed it more than me(for BF3/BF4). And I *had* 1267/[email protected] 780.
> 
> And yesterday I ordered another GB 780 WF3 OC. But I have been going forth and back about the Ti a lot.
> 
> I guess its a choice I have to make for my self. All cards are temps to hold off until Maxwell. Yeah I know I make it sound like the next big thing in GPU history. It not my intention. I think we all have high hopes for Maxwell.
> 
> And TPU review shows the GB 780Ti WF3 12% faster than a 780 Lightning in the perf summary. But its more like 15-25% in games.
> 
> 25x16 reso.
> 
> Sleeping Dogs: 780Ti 16%
> 
> FC3 : 780Ti 19% faster
> 
> Bioshock: 780Ti 25%
> 
> And it goes on.
> 
> But that 150euro premium can get me a 4770k/1150 mobo along with a 1000w Gold PSU if I sell my current 3770k/1155 mobo and 850w.
> 
> And thanks for the replies guys. I know I'm posted about this numerous times but I cant help it. Its a situation that I'm in and I want to make the best out of it.


ahh yeah well i was on 1080p reso so my experience would be diff to yours. I guess you're right, it is a choice *you* have to make. GL


----------



## brandon6199

Hey guys, help me understand something.

As far as I know, both of my EVGA GTX 780 Ti's have stock clocks of 876/1750. (http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/zkwv7/)

With the Boost 2.0 function on stock settings, what is the maximum clock that the GPU's will reach without any overclocking? Is it 876 Mhz? Or is it higher?

Most members in this thread are reaching anywhere from 1100-1350 mhz on the core with skyn3t's BIOS. This means that some members are achieving overclocks of 400+ mhz on the core alone from stock.

Am I mis-interpreting this? Seems like an extremely high overclock for a card with a stock core frequency of 876 mhz, unless I'm misunderstanding how exactly the Boost 2.0 function works.

Hope this makes sense.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Most excellent!


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys, help me understand something.
> 
> As far as I know, both of my EVGA GTX 780 Ti's have stock clocks of 876/1750. (http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/zkwv7/)
> 
> With the Boost 2.0 function on stock settings, what is the maximum clock that the GPU's will reach without any overclocking? Is it 876 Mhz? Or is it higher?
> 
> Most members in this thread are reaching anywhere from 1100-1350 mhz on the core with skyn3t's BIOS. This means that some members are achieving overclocks of 400+ mhz on the core alone from stock.
> 
> Am I mis-interpreting this? Seems like an extremely high overclock for a card with a stock core frequency of 876 mhz, unless I'm misunderstanding how exactly the Boost 2.0 function works.
> 
> Hope this makes sense.


876 is base clock without boost 2.0.
928 is the bare minimum that the card will boost to. Generally the reference 780ti on stock will boost to ~1000mhz


----------



## Cobrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fniz92*
> 
> 1300 higher score than the titan? That can't be right at stock.


I get 11.2k on gfx in 3d mark with oc gtx 780 to 1170core, 3500mem, so that looks right


----------



## HighTemplar

Skynet, let me test that AB hack. I've got nothing better to do.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Hey guys, help me understand something.
> 
> As far as I know, both of my EVGA GTX 780 Ti's have stock clocks of 876/1750. (http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/zkwv7/)
> 
> With the Boost 2.0 function on stock settings, what is the maximum clock that the GPU's will reach without any overclocking? Is it 876 Mhz? Or is it higher?
> 
> Most members in this thread are reaching anywhere from 1100-1350 mhz on the core with skyn3t's BIOS. This means that some members are achieving overclocks of 400+ mhz on the core alone from stock.
> 
> Am I mis-interpreting this? Seems like an extremely high overclock for a card with a stock core frequency of 876 mhz, unless I'm misunderstanding how exactly the Boost 2.0 function works.
> 
> Hope this makes sense.


The listed base clock for these is extremely low. No one sees a 876mhz clock speed unless whatever app they're running is putting like a 20% load on the card. Once the load passes, say, 40-50% or so, the Boost clock kicks in. The stock Boost offset usually puts the card at 1000-1150mhz for demanding apps. Then, the offset above +0 that's manually applied adds to that stock Boost clock.

And, yes, they overclock like no one's business









Technically, it's not a +400mhz overclock, since the stock speed is NEVER 876mhz, unless you don't factor in the stock Boost speed, which you kind of have to since that's actually what the card runs at with a 100% load on it. So an overclock of +100mhz offset set manually will lead to a different overclock than someone else's +100mhz manual offset, since all stock Boost speeds are different but all usually around 1100mhz. Well, unless those people are on skyn3t's BIOS, which gives a stock clock of 1045mhz no matter what


----------



## t41nt3d

Has anyone gotten the weird issue with Valley extremehd scoring at 1500 with less then 80% gpu usage?

Got my TI yesterday and barely touched the surface of playing around with it, but this is after flashing bios to acx supercooled, been able to get 3119 score, but then the 1500 happened at random. Even after restarting pc.

Gonna flash to Sky's later today, need to smash a mates score with his 780 WC lol.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> What resolution do you game?


Downsampled 2560x1440 and 3820x2160.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> At least you didn't go from a 1385mhz Classified to a 1285mhz Ti like I did. I'm kicking myself now because I have to sell my Classy and the price drops are killing me. I'm thinking about keeping it in my sons rig and letting it fold when it's not in use, along with the 3770k in his rig.


Well then the difference I assume is much less profound on that Classy. And I'm still interested in your Classy.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> ahh yeah well i was on 1080p reso so my experience would be diff to yours. I guess you're right, it is a choice *you* have to make. GL


You can always downsample.









I will wait until my GB 780 WF3 OC arrives. If I'm not happy with it I will be selling it for a Classy or a Ti ref and be done with it.


----------



## thebski

You guys remember that junk 780 Ti?

I digress.



1300 Core/7400 Mem on Sky's bios. Max power draw of 103%.

Edit: Voltage was 1.2V. I forgot to do the PCI 3.0 patch though, so I'm going to do that and see if that adds any to the score.


----------



## HighTemplar

Testing the skyn3t crew's AB mod, and it looks promising so far guys... just gotta unlock the power limit and make sure it works with it and it should be golden.


----------



## thebski

Updated with PCI-E 3.0 enabled.



1300 Core/7400 Memory
4.8 GHz 3930K
2133 Mem


----------



## Renairy

i'm doing 1300Mhz @ 1.187v *Stable*
Absolute out of the box *Stock BIOS*


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Downsampled 2560x1440 and 3820x2160.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then the difference I assume is much less profound on that Classy. And I'm still interested in your Classy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can always downsample.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will wait until my GB 780 WF3 OC arrives. If I'm not happy with it I will be selling it for a Classy or a Ti ref and be done with it.


You got to be kidding me! that res?!!?! go SLI Ti all the way and OC that mother!


----------



## Testier

Got my card here. ASIC is 78.3%.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> Updated with PCI-E 3.0 enabled.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1300 Core/7400 Memory
> 4.8 GHz 3930K
> 2133 Mem


Told you it wasn't a dud


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Testing the skyn3t crew's AB mod, and it looks promising so far guys... just gotta unlock the power limit and make sure it works with it and it should be golden.


Keep the info coming in, we need that feedback!


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Testing the skyn3t crew's AB mod, and it looks promising so far guys... just gotta unlock the power limit and make sure it works with it and it should be golden.


Great news! Thanks to everyone involved for the hard work. Invasion of Ti's coming to the Valley, Heaven, and GK110 vs 290 benchmark threads


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> i'm doing 1300Mhz @ 1.187v *Stable*
> Absolute out of the box *Stock BIOS*


See mine clocks like that with similar voltage but the power usage is so much higher. 103% on Sky's bios, so around 310W. My ASIC is 70.9, so it is a leaky chip.

And flashing the bios doesn't void the warranty, but if the card were to die with a flashed bios on it they would refuse warranty. If nothing ever happens and you flash back you're golden.

Edit: I should note that I do not expect 1300 to be game stable by any means. I might set it to 1.212V and try it, but I think more like 1250-1275 is realistic for game stable.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Original post
> 
> 
> 
> See mine clocks like that with similar voltage but the power usage is so much higher. 103% on Sky's bios, so around 310W. My ASIC is 70.9, so it is a leaky chip.
> 
> And flashing the bios doesn't void the warranty, but if the card were to die with a flashed bios on it they would refuse warranty. If nothing ever happens and you flash back you're golden.


Our cards are similar, actually almost identical. My ASIC is 72.8%, but both our cards clock high on low voltage.
I'm testing my overclocks in BF3 cause there, my power target is only 70-90% which gives me the ability to stress and not throttle and get accurate results.
When i stress test in synthetics i go to about 103%, stock BIOS (250w)

My advice to test OC's ? goto BF3 ! (not BF4). It gives you the most accurate stress test cause you arent throttling.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You got to be kidding me! that res?!!?! go SLI Ti all the way and OC that mother!


Far Cry [email protected] with all on Ultra except PostFX Medium with no AA was running about 50FPS average buttery smooth!









And it was soooooo beautiful! A huge difference over 1080p and 1440p.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Our cards are similar, actually almost identical. My ASIC is 72.8%, but both our cards clock high on low voltage.
> I'm testing my overclocks in BF3 cause there, my power target is only 70-90% which gives me the ability to stress and not throttle and get accurate results.
> When i stress test in synthetics i go to about 103%, stock BIOS (250w)
> 
> My advice to test OC's ? goto BF3 ! (not BF4). It gives you the most accurate stress test cause you arent throttling.


Really, all the card has to do for me is run BF4. That's what they're going to be doing 99% of the time. I jump in 3 still, but if it can run 4 it can run 3.


----------



## Renairy

I formatted about a month ago...... completely forgot to patch PCI-E 3
Thanks for the reminder thebski. lol.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> I formatted about a month ago...... completely forgot to patch PCI-E 3
> Thanks for the reminder thebski. lol.


Every time I install new drivers it takes me a while to remember, lol.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> Every time I install new drivers it *takes me a while to remember*, lol.


I bet you used the "_Clean Install_" option...


----------



## the_real_7

Just started to test out card haven't really stretched it's legs hit a crash yet, I'm amazed how much better it performs than My water cooled 780. My clocks are at 1258 /7200 Stock Bios 1212 vcore staying under 80c in all benches.


----------



## skyn3t

things are getting hot here now. share the results here

Official GK110 vs. Hawaii Bench-off thread!


----------



## Renairy

these chips are amazingly impressive.
Mine does laps on Heaven 4.0 @ *1254Mhz / 1.112v*

max stable is *1306Mhz @ 1.187*

Stock BIOS !

K no more OCing, BF4 here i come !


----------



## iamhollywood5

god reading this thread makes it soooo difficult to wait for the Classy =(((


----------



## Robilar

Skyn3t, why don't you add the card ASIC's to the front page chart? It would be interesting to see what correlation if any there is to overclocking.


----------



## thebski

I have had no crashes at 1280 core 1.2V in about an hour of BF3 now. I never tried 1300, but maybe it's worth a shot. I just wish it didn't use so much power. It's going to pull a pretty continuous 290-310 watts under load (around 100% +/- 5 at full load).

Will a continuous 300-315 watt pull on air be an issue for the VRM's? GPU stays cool enough, around 71C with my fan curve. I just have no way of checking VRM temps.

If I really wanted to clock them high I'd just put them under water which would automatically drop 10-15% power usage from lower temps and no fan and obviously keep VRMs and everything cooler. I just don't think that expense is going to be necessary though. This single card at 1280 MHz is an absolute monster. I think two of them at a modest 1200 MHz will be enough even at surround res.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Skyn3t, why don't you add the card ASIC's to the front page chart? It would be interesting to see what correlation if any there is to overclocking.


I second this. It would be nice to have a large data bank of ASIC's and OC potential.


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> these chips are amazingly impressive.
> Mine does laps on Heaven 4.0 @ *1254Mhz / 1.112v*
> 
> max stable is *1306Mhz @ 1.187*
> 
> Stock BIOS !
> 
> K no more OCing, BF4 here i come !


Max stable you mean on benchmark softwares...You have a golden card if you can run BF 4 on 1306mhz 1.187 volts stable.


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> I formatted about a month ago...... completely forgot to patch PCI-E 3
> Thanks for the reminder thebski. lol.


What exactly does it mean to "patch PCI-e 3.0"?


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> What exactly does it mean to "patch PCI-e 3.0"?


I guess that's to enable PCI-Express 3.0 support on X79 chipsets.. where it's not supported "officially".


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> What exactly does it mean to "patch PCI-e 3.0"?


X79 platforms need a patch to properly run PCIe 3.0 specs! Nvidia nonsense...








Anyway it was supposed to be fixed with the latest drivers but somehow in some boards it doesn't kick in! Not that makes much difference perhaps only if tri SLI or quad is used!


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> What exactly does it mean to "patch PCI-e 3.0"?


PCI 3.0 doesn't run standard on Sandy Bridge-E CPUs. You have to run a little patch that edits the registry in Windows to enable 3.0.


----------



## mingocr83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> You have a 1254Mhz GTX780 ? Dude keep it and wait for Maxwell.
> I had a 780 @ 1228 before this card and my experience in gaming hasn't changed one bit.
> Save the $ and lose the stress.


+1000000...waiting for maxwell too, my 780 is not that overclocked though...

Theoretical value should be one 8xx or Titan v2 like 2-3 780s...


----------



## mingocr83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> PCI 3.0 doesn't run standard on Sandy Bridge-E CPUs. You have to run a little patch that edits the registry in Windows to enable 3.0.


Correct, even the 780/Titan 290x wont fill up the PCI-e 2.0 bus..so no worries..


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> Max stable you mean on benchmark softwares...You have a golden card if you can run BF 4 on 1306mhz 1.187 volts stable.


Golden it must be......
*1300Mhz / 1.187v* stable on *BF3*
Re-downloading BF4 now since i accidentally deleted it changing origin games folder in settings. Can you believe that ?


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Golden it must be......
> *1300Mhz / 1.187v* stable on *BF3*
> Re-downloading BF4 now since i accidentally deleted it changing origin games folder in settings. Can you believe that ?


Enjoy the 26GB of downloads.


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> PCI 3.0 doesn't run standard on Sandy Bridge-E CPUs. You have to run a little patch that edits the registry in Windows to enable 3.0.


What about Haswell chips?


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Enjoy the 26GB of downloads.


15hrs to go


----------



## skyn3t

@tdubl007

your validation of GPU-Z is not that one

file:///C:/Users/tdubl07/Desktop/techPowerUp%20GPU-Z%20Validation%20g9y79.htm
is this one below
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/g9y79/
Owner's form fixed


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Golden it must be......
> *1300Mhz / 1.187v* stable on *BF3*
> Re-downloading BF4 now since i accidentally deleted it changing origin games folder in settings. Can you believe that ?


I'm still doubtful, did you play for 30 minutes? lol, oh wait BF 3...


----------



## Relaxy

ol just got my 780 ti super clocked evga and its idle 50c thats not normal.....


----------



## Renairy

Yup looks like I'm not stable at 1300mhz / 1.187v
Crashed in bf3 after a while.

Dropping 5 MHz.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> What about Haswell chips?


the problem is not with the CPU´s, its with the X79 nvidia PCIe 3.0 certification!


----------



## Relaxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Relaxy*
> 
> ol just got my 780 ti super clocked evga and its idle 50c thats not normal.....


so i guess the $ i spent on this card was a waste god...


----------



## Renairy

Want to test your OC thoroughly ?
3Dmark 06 : Canyons Flight.

*I DARE YOU*.

I had to drop 30Mhz to get it stable.

If you want a PRO product key PM me, i have a few lying around


----------



## t41nt3d

Hmm, not sure about my card atm.

Swapped over to Sky's bios, can push +200 core/+200 mem to get Valley score of 3268, but can't push much higher then that so far. Even upping voltage to 1.212, if I go +50mhz on either I artifact and can't bench.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t41nt3d*
> 
> Hmm, not sure about my card atm.
> 
> Swapped over to Sky's bios, can push +200 core/+200 mem to get Valley score of 3268, but can't push much higher then that so far. Even upping voltage to 1.212, if I go +50mhz on either I artifact and can't bench.


Yyou're supposed to go up in *10Mhz* increments.... not 50Mhz
+10mhz each time until you're not stable


----------



## Chronic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Want to test your OC thoroughly ?
> 3Dmark 06 : Canyons Flight.
> 
> *I DARE YOU*.
> 
> I had to drop 30Mhz to get it stable.
> 
> If you want a PRO product key PM me, i have a few lying around


Try Tomb Raider benchmark w/ tressfx and 4XSSAA and leave it running for 30 minutes.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> Try Tomb Raider benchmark w/ tressfx and 4XSSAA and leave it running for 30 minutes.


Though 3dmark06 canyons flight this will make you crash within the first 3 seconds of the bench if your unstable


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Hey Sky!


GPU-Z Validation


----------



## Annihilatorza

Hi Guys

Been doing a lot of reading, I would just like to know what a Stock 780 TI should be getting in Valley.

I am getting around 60.5 and 2530

Im on a 2500k with a really crap motherboard.

Everything is stock with no over clocks

Thanks.


----------



## t41nt3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Yyou're supposed to go up in *10Mhz* increments.... not 50Mhz
> +10mhz each time until you're not stable


I've been going off +5Mhz,

My point I was trying to make is that I can't hit 250+ either way. Not 205, 210, etc


----------



## pterois

Actually I've noticed a great improvement. Given my Titan was at 1136 MHz with bios flash and my Ti is software overclocked at 1252 MHz, there is a noticeable increase in both framerate and smoothness. Only downside is the memory difference.


----------



## Evo X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Annihilatorza*
> 
> Hi Guys
> 
> Been doing a lot of reading, I would just like to know what a Stock 780 TI should be getting in Valley.
> 
> I am getting around 60.5 and 2530
> 
> Im on a 2500k with a really crap motherboard.
> 
> Everything is stock with no over clocks
> 
> Thanks.


That seems kind of low. I scored 68.1 and 2849 on a stock 780 Ti in Valley. My 2500k was at 4.5Ghz at the time though.


----------



## doomsdaybg

MSI Afterburner 3.0.0 Beta 17


----------



## Evo X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomsdaybg*
> 
> MSI Afterburner 3.0.0 Beta 17


Does this allow voltage control with Skyn3t's bios?


----------



## elcono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t41nt3d*
> 
> Hmm, not sure about my card atm.
> 
> Swapped over to Sky's bios, can push +200 core/+200 mem to get Valley score of 3268, but can't push much higher then that so far. Even upping voltage to 1.212, if I go +50mhz on either I artifact and can't bench.


Post a AB readout when at current max so we can see what the power and voltage are up to


----------



## Evo X

Hey guys, I have found that Nvidia's "A New Dawn" demo is GREAT at testing stability!

I was stable in games, 3dmark, Heaven, and Valley, but crashed within 30 seconds of A New Dawn at Extreme 2560x1440.

It will also show artifacts where other programs and games won't. You will see black lines and texture corruption appearing on the fairy's body.

I like my system being 100% stable, so I put it under the most stressful situations I can find.

Try it out and let me know how it goes for you guys. You can download it here:

http://www.geforce.com/games-applications/pc-applications/a-new-dawn


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Hey guys soon I'll be a proud owner of a 780Ti


----------



## Pandora's Box

So with the Skyn3t bios I noticed while I was watching a movie in Divx that my card was at 1046MHz core and full 3d voltage (1.162). I flash the card back to stock bios and the card runs at 324mhz with 0.884volts. I checked in nvidia control panel to make sure it was set to adaptive power management and not max performance btw.

I had evga precision set to overclock the card to 1200mhz 1.162volts when i was running the skyn3t bios


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> GPU-Z Validation


fill the owners form in front page or below my sig







you can add yourself .
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomsdaybg*
> 
> MSI Afterburner 3.0.0 Beta 17


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evo X*
> 
> Does this allow voltage control with Skyn3t's bios?


@doomsdaybg
@Evo X

open the New AB 17 and see if you can unlock the voltage slide.
*S*ettings
*U*nlock Voltage control
*U*nlock Voltage Monitoring

than
*M*onitoring "tab"
*G*PU voltage "tick the little box there"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Hey guys soon I'll be a proud owner of a 780Ti


Welcome to the Club









did you filled the owner's form ?


----------



## torqueroll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evo X*
> 
> Hey guys, I have found that Nvidia's "A New Dawn" demo is GREAT at testing stability!
> 
> I was stable in games, 3dmark, Heaven, and Valley, but crashed within 30 seconds of A New Dawn at Extreme 2560x1440.
> 
> It will also show artifacts where other programs and games won't. You will see black lines and texture corruption appearing on the fairy's body.
> 
> I like my system being 100% stable, so I put it under the most stressful situations I can find.
> 
> Try it out and let me know how it goes for you guys. You can download it here:
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/games-applications/pc-applications/a-new-dawn


Thanks for the tip. I'm in the process of checking stability on my OC. I also prefer 100% stability.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Tomb Raider at max resolution maximum settings with 4xSSAA is still the ultimate test in my book imo. Haven't found anything that pushes the card so hard.


----------



## YaLu

I'm going for water cooling... is better take (in my case... authorized shop) an EVGA SC (for 50€ more) or a normal reference and risking that isn't a lucky card?


----------



## Furlans

Is normal a score like 3260 in valley with the skyn3t bios, +210 on the core and +170 on the mem?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t41nt3d*
> 
> I've been going off +5Mhz,
> 
> My point I was trying to make is that I can't hit 250+ either way. Not 205, 210, etc


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Yyou're supposed to go up in *10Mhz* increments.... not 50Mhz
> +10mhz each time until you're not stable


Actually, i'm pretty sure it's supposed to be 13mhz jumps with kepler.

I would cut the BS, and go 130+, then start adding from their. @least, this is how I do it with my titans.


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YaLu*
> 
> I'm going for water cooling... is better take (in my case... authorized shop) an EVGA SC (for 50€ more) or a normal reference and risking that isn't a lucky card?


Ciao Yalu!Penso che ti convenga prendere la reference.... sa quel che so le sc non sono binnate di più... insomma, solo verificato che tengano quei 100mnhz in più....


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YaLu*
> 
> I'm going for water cooling... is better take (in my case... authorized shop) an EVGA SC (for 50€ more) or a normal reference and risking that isn't a lucky card?


Their is literally no binning between these tiers. The only cards that are slightly binned from the factory these days are Classifieds, & the like. SC is just a higher mhz bios.


----------



## tdubl007

Guys having what seems like not impressive performance from sli on valley benches. Stock bios I hit 116avg on extreme hd, now I flashed Skyn3t's bios and although I can raise my clock speeds slightly, the voltage will not go above 1.075 and am only getting 111avg on extreme hd 1080p. Stock bios it was core voltage was at 1.167 max. I tried Kboost in Precision X but it appears like it works and then when I go check it, the voltage is back to 1.075. I benched one card last night and got 74avg in valley on extreme hd. So seems like SLI should be giving more than 111-116 fps no? My brother in law has stock 780's overclocked to roughly the same 1200MHZ as me and he's getting 110fps avg in valley. So question for you SLI guys, whats' going on and what kind of scores you seeing with sky's bios? And should we have power slider set in precision x to 200, or afterburner to 300? The power slider is confusing to me. Why is it needed since we're manually raising voltage? Forgot to note, I can only seem to get to 1210mhz stable in sli and +300 memory


----------



## dph314

Just out of curiosity... how's the stock BIOS with Power throttling? Does it throttle much at 1.2v? I never tried running the stock BIOS.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdubl007*
> 
> Guys having what seems like not impressive performance from sli on valley benches. Stock bios I hit 116avg on extreme hd, now I flashed Skyn3t's bios and although I can raise my clock speeds slightly, the voltage will not go above 1.075 and am only getting 111avg on extreme hd 1080p. Stock bios it was core voltage was at 1.167 max. I tried Kboost in Precision X but it appears like it works and then when I go check it, the voltage is back to 1.075. I benched one card last night and got 74avg in valley on extreme hd. So seems like SLI should be giving more than 111-116 fps no? My brother in law has stock 780's overclocked to roughly the same 1200MHZ as me and he's getting 110fps avg in valley. So question for you SLI guys, whats' going on and what kind of scores you seeing with sky's bios? And should we have power slider set in precision x to 200, or afterburner to 300? The power slider is confusing to me. Why is it needed since we're manually raising voltage? Forgot to note, I can only seem to get to 1210mhz stable in sli and +300 memory


your sig spec says your running a corsair hx750w power supply. that's not enough for 780Ti SLI, especially overclocked.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Welcome to the Club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you filled the owner's form ?


I will as soon as I get it







waiting for ultimate rig competition winnings then I can order it


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdubl007*
> 
> Guys having what seems like not impressive performance from sli on valley benches. Stock bios I hit 116avg on extreme hd, now I flashed Skyn3t's bios and although I can raise my clock speeds slightly, the voltage will not go above 1.075 and am only getting 111avg on extreme hd 1080p. Stock bios it was core voltage was at 1.167 max. I tried Kboost in Precision X but it appears like it works and then when I go check it, the voltage is back to 1.075. I benched one card last night and got 74avg in valley on extreme hd. So seems like SLI should be giving more than 111-116 fps no? My brother in law has stock 780's overclocked to roughly the same 1200MHZ as me and he's getting 110fps avg in valley. So question for you SLI guys, whats' going on and what kind of scores you seeing with sky's bios? And should we have power slider set in precision x to 200, or afterburner to 300? The power slider is confusing to me. Why is it needed since we're manually raising voltage? Forgot to note, I can only seem to get to 1210mhz stable in sli and +300 memory


Now it time to spend more money on a PSU, the 750w won't cut the chain. even with one 780 Ti for a high clock it will hold you back when CPU is OC'ed too. get something like 1050w to 1300w with a minimum of 50A and up, then we are talking in SLI and high OC with high scores on your CPU/GPU
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> your sig spec says your running a corsair hx750w power supply. that's not enough for 780Ti SLI, especially overclocked.


this.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Just out of curiosity... how's the stock BIOS with Power throttling? Does it throttle much at 1.2v? I never tried running the stock BIOS.


Really depends on the sample, and it appears to vary widely. Renairy's card has a 72.x ASIC but clocks to 1306 on the stock bios at 1.1875V. He said he saw about 103% power draw max (250W=100%). I got a 70.9 ASIC card that can only do about 1202 MHz at 1.162V before throttling at the 106% power draw on the stock bios. Flash the bios to Sky's and it's right up there clocking around 1300 with 1.2 or 1.212V, but I see power draws around 103% (300W=100%). My card eats a ton of power, his doesn't, but both clock pretty well.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evo X*
> 
> Hey guys, I have found that Nvidia's "A New Dawn" demo is GREAT at testing stability!
> 
> I was stable in games, 3dmark, Heaven, and Valley, but crashed within 30 seconds of A New Dawn at Extreme 2560x1440.
> 
> It will also show artifacts where other programs and games won't. You will see black lines and texture corruption appearing on the fairy's body.
> 
> I like my system being 100% stable, so I put it under the most stressful situations I can find.
> 
> Try it out and let me know how it goes for you guys. You can download it here:
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/games-applications/pc-applications/a-new-dawn


Thanks for this!


----------



## tdubl007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Now it time to spend more money on a PSU, the 750w won't cut the chain. even with one 780 Ti for a high clock it will hold you back when CPU is OC'ed too. get something like 1050w to 1300w with a minimum of 50A and up, then we are talking in SLI and high OC with high scores on your CPU/GPU
> this.


Actually guys, I haven't updated my sig lately. I'm on another rig in the other room right now, but bought a kill a watt yesterday to measure how much these things are pulling. Max load in firestike is 701W from the wall. So boosting to 1205 is not even touching the limits of my current psu. EVGA precision x is dropping my volts during valley runs. Don't know what the deal is


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdubl007*
> 
> Actually guys, I haven't updated my sig lately. I'm on another rig in the other room right now, but bought a kill a watt yesterday to measure how much these things are pulling. Max load in firestike is 701W from the wall. So boosting to 1205 is not even touching the limits of my current psu. EVGA precision x is dropping my volts during valley runs. Don't know what the deal is


What did you set 3D load voltage to on Sky's bios? It comes default at 1.075V and you have to set it higher if you want it to go higher. When the card is in the idle state (324 MHz), set the voltage in the voltage tab to 1.162V and hit apply. Then you should see it go up to 1.162 rather than 1.075V.


----------



## tdubl007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> What did you set 3D load voltage to on Sky's bios? It comes default at 1.075V and you have to set it higher if you want it to go higher. When the card is in the idle state (324 MHz), set the voltage in the voltage tab to 1.162V and hit apply. Then you should see it go up to 1.162 rather than 1.075V.


Thebski, where is the 3d load voltage located in Sky's bios? Or are you talking about in precision-X? Yep I've set the voltage tab to 1.162 in precision-x and the other voltages as well. It does change, but then upon running valley some runs the OSD will show voltage drop to .9 instead of 1.162. I'm usually used to afterburner and not messing with voltage on cards, so precision x is a little bit of a learning curve for me. I've gotten back to 115fps sli but that's my max. Edit....I'm very aware of what these things can pull power wise, that's exactly why I bought the kill-a-watt yesterday to measure what the whole rig is pulling. Just trying to get the settings in precision X figured out.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdubl007*
> 
> Thebski, where is the 3d load voltage located in Sky's bios? Or are you talking about in precision-X? Yep I've set the voltage tab to 1.162 in precision-x and the other voltages as well. It does change, but then upon running valley some runs the OSD will show voltage drop to .9 instead of 1.162. I'm usually used to afterburner and not messing with voltage on cards, so precision x is a little bit of a learning curve for me. I've gotten back to 115fps sli but that's my max. Edit....I'm very aware of what these things can pull power wise, that's exactly why I bought the kill-a-watt yesterday to measure what the whole rig is pulling. Just trying to get the settings in precision X figured out.


That is strange if you've already adjusted the voltage and it's not running at that. What model is your PSU?


----------



## tdubl007

I have a corsair 760ax. I should note stock BIOS, no issues. I flashed Sky's bios hoping to go higher than 1205mhz.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Just out of curiosity... how's the stock BIOS with Power throttling? Does it throttle much at 1.2v? I never tried running the stock BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> Really depends on the sample, and it appears to vary widely. Renairy's card has a 72.x ASIC but clocks to 1306 on the stock bios at 1.1875V. He said he saw about 103% power draw max (250W=100%). I got a 70.9 ASIC card that can only do about 1202 MHz at 1.162V before throttling at the 106% power draw on the stock bios. Flash the bios to Sky's and it's right up there clocking around 1300 with 1.2 or 1.212V, but I see power draws around 103% (300W=100%). My card eats a ton of power, his doesn't, but both clock pretty well.
Click to expand...

Would love to see what his card can do at 1.21v.

Yeah I flashed to the skyn3t BIOS right when I got mine, so it never throttles but I never really paid attention to what Power% it's hitting, I'll have to take a look. I also have a Kill-a-Watt laying around, I'll have to see what it pulls running the 1275/7600 clocks I've been running.


----------



## thebski

EVGA is such a great company. I called them this morning to see if they had any last minute suggestions before I started the RMA process on the dead 780 Ti. Joey confirmed the card was just dead with the symptoms I was describing, and offered to upgrade me to Advanced RMA with cross-shipping for no cost. Here I was dreading the RMA knowing by the time I shipped to Newegg, it got looked at, and then shipped back to me it would be a couple weeks. So much for that. Instead it's going to be 3 business days until I have a new card ... at no additional cost to me. Just incredible customer support from EVGA!!


----------



## Canson

Hi guys!

First of all i have to say this forum and community is really nice









I love the people and all guides and stuff.

I bought an Asus GTX 780 Ti and flashed the bios to skyn3t BIOS ofcourse. Took long time for me to get the right files and learning how to flash







But in the end i got it right

My specs right now:

ASIC Quality: 76.5
Power target: 150%
Temp Target 95%
GPU Clock: +215mhz (Boost 1261)
Memory Clock:0mhz

Can now someone tell my why my gpu is overclocking hardly bad on memory?
I can't even pass +100mhz (7200mhz).
Is it only my card doing that bad?
I have seen people pass 7600 or above that.

My psu is Corsair HX650W. Is that enough for 3930k 4.2ghz (1.31v) and overclocked GTX 780 ti?


----------



## tdubl007

Thebski awesome bro. Glad they are swapping it out no problems. Cross shipping ftw!!


----------



## Annihilatorza

Well I figured out the issue, heat and lots of it.

We are in a heat wave in South Africa currently its 18:30 currently and still 32 ºc

So my 780 TI in Valley was hitting 83 ºc and then throttling down to about 950mhz from 1019 boost.

Using Evga X used its fan curve and I hit 66.9 in Valley at stock clocks.

Up 10 FPS from last night


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> EVGA is such a great company. I called them this morning to see if they had any last minute suggestions before I started the RMA process on the dead 780 Ti. Joey confirmed the card was just dead with the symptoms I was describing, and offered to upgrade me to Advanced RMA with cross-shipping for no cost. Here I was dreading the RMA knowing by the time I shipped to Newegg, it got looked at, and then shipped back to me it would be a couple weeks. So much for that. Instead it's going to be 3 business days until I have a new card ... at no additional cost to me. Just incredible customer support from EVGA!!


Yeah, and with Amazon you wouldn't even have to call EVGA... kudos to them anyway.


----------



## Testier

On Unigine Valley, stock bios, I am running +75mv. My voltage jumps between 1.162v and 1.212v with around 119% TDP sometimes. Is this normal on stock bios? The clocks are OCed ofcourse.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> Yeah, and with Amazon you wouldn't even have to call EVGA... kudos to them anyway.


Amazon wouldn't cross-ship to me for free though like EVGA is, so I'm glad I called them in the end. That said, I will certainly be using Amazon from now on.


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> On Unigine Valley, stock bios, I am running +75mv. My voltage jumps between 1.162v and 1.212v with around 119% TDP sometimes. Is this normal on stock bios? The clocks are OCed ofcourse.


Yes I highly suggest using the skyn3t BIOS if you are overclocking. The voltage varies by a lot on the stock BIOS, making overclocks unstable. On the skyn3t BIOS, the voltage stays at a steady 1.212v. On the stock BIOS, it will bounce between 1.087 to 1.2v, causing instability ofc.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Annihilatorza*
> 
> Well I figured out the issue, heat and lots of it.
> 
> We are in a heat wave in South Africa currently its 18:30 currently and still 32 ºc
> 
> So my 780 TI in Valley was hitting 83 ºc and then throttling down to about 950mhz from 1019 boost.
> 
> Using Evga X used its fan curve and I hit 66.9 in Valley at stock clocks.
> 
> Up 10 FPS from last night


Glad you got it sorted out. It can throttle, that's for sure. Might want to raise the temperature limit in Precision, if only for benchmarks. And put the fan speed at 100% for benching too. Might also benefit from a better side panel fan blowing right on the GPU too, if you don't already have a better one there.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Yes I highly suggest using the skyn3t BIOS if you are overclocking. The voltage varies by a lot on the stock BIOS, making overclocks unstable. On the skyn3t BIOS, the voltage stays at a steady 1.212v. On the stock BIOS, it will bounce between 1.087 to 1.2v, causing instability ofc.


Interesting, maybe if I really need the power. This runs fine for now. We will see.


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> Amazon wouldn't cross-ship to me for free though like EVGA is, so I'm glad I called them in the end. That said, I will certainly be using Amazon from now on.


Well I'm getting my replacement card from Amazon today (shipped Fedex overnight), and I still have 30 days to ship the original card back. Guess that's what you call cross-shipping? And I haven't paid a cent either.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> Well I'm getting my replacement card from Amazon today (shipped Fedex overnight), and I still have 30 days to ship the original card back. Guess that's what you call cross-shipping? And I haven't paid a cent either.


They cross-ship overnight for free on replacement items? Did you buy overnight shipping the first time or something? Or is overnight cross-shipping for free standard Amazon replacement policy? If so, that's ridiculous.

I mean, ultimately I get it. Newegg sucks. But I can't change where I ordered from now, so I'm just glad EVGA is hooking me up.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> They cross-ship overnight for free on replacement items? Did you buy overnight shipping the first time or something? Or is overnight cross-shipping for free standard Amazon replacement policy? If so, that's ridiculous.
> 
> I mean, ultimately I get it. Newegg sucks. But I can't change where I ordered from now, so I'm just glad EVGA is hooking me up.


Yea if something is defective they overnight no matter the shipping method used and pay return shipping back. I highly recommend amazon prime if you order a lot you get free 2 day shipping and $8 to overnight or saturday delivery they also are starting next year they got a deal with ups they will deliver 7 days a week yes that includes sundays


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Yea if something is defective they overnight no matter the shipping method used and pay return shipping back. I highly recommend amazon prime if you order a lot you get free 2 day shipping and $8 to overnight or saturday delivery they also are starting next year they got a deal with ups they will deliver 7 days a week yes that includes sundays


^^ this!


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Yea if something is defective they overnight no matter the shipping method used and pay return shipping back. I highly recommend amazon prime if you order a lot you get free 2 day shipping and $8 to overnight or saturday delivery they also are starting next year they got a deal with ups they will deliver 7 days a week yes that includes sundays


Jeepers. I don't know how I've been hiding under such a huge rock all this time. That's pretty insane service.


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> Jeepers. I don't know how I've been hiding under such a huge rock all this time. That's pretty insane service.


Can't go wrong with Amazon these days.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I was in the same boat. I had a 780 Classified. I moved the the 780Ti with reference cooling. Seeing as I had paid roughly the same for the two, It did not cost me. I am very pleased with the switch.


I can step up for free minus shipping costs...hmmm I have 32 days left on the step up. I wonder if the ti classy will be released in Dec?

stupid question but does the Ti have the same pcb as the 780 classified? I'm just wondering if my ek classy block would fit?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> I can step up for free minus shipping costs...hmmm I have 32 days left on the step up. I wonder if the ti classy will be released in Dec?
> 
> stupid question but does the Ti have the same pcb as the 780 classified? I'm just wondering if my ek classy block would fit?


the 780ti classified will have the same pcb as the 780 classified.

the reference 780ti does NOT have the same pcb as the classified, your waterblock will only fit classified cards.


----------



## Pandora's Box

pretty sure the classified will not be offered for the step-up program.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> pretty sure the classified will not be offered for the step-up program.


This is true. Usually only reference cards are and Jacob has already said no because Classified stock is likely to be limited.


----------



## Pandora's Box

yup and it seems that the regular 780 ti stock is also limited. been a week since i applied for the step-up program to upgrade one of my 780's to a 780 ti. position in the queue hasn't moved, stuck at #5.


----------



## coolhandluke41

192 pages already ?


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> I can step up for free minus shipping costs...hmmm I have 32 days left on the step up. I wonder if the ti classy will be released in Dec?
> 
> stupid question but does the Ti have the same pcb as the 780 classified? I'm just wondering if my ek classy block would fit?
> 
> 
> 
> the 780ti classified will have the same pcb as the 780 classified.
> 
> the reference 780ti does NOT have the same pcb as the classified, your waterblock will only fit classified cards.
Click to expand...

Makes sense. Thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Makes sense. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


glad to help


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Makes sense. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> glad to help
Click to expand...

Im sure this has been beaten to death already but is it worth the jump from classy to ti? I would only pay shipping.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## skyn3t

Any Ti owner can let me remote desktop ?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Im sure this has been beaten to death already but is it worth the jump from classy to ti? I would only pay shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


if you are only paying shipping i would do it instantly


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Im sure this has been beaten to death already but is it worth the jump from classy to ti? I would only pay shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> if you are only paying shipping i would do it instantly
Click to expand...

That sealed the deal! Thanks bud.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 6steven9

Blah I just got an email from Evga saying the 780 Ti superclocked ACX is in stock and I click on the link to grab a couple and they are already gone............how is that even possible :'(


----------



## vlados070

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Any Ti owner can let me remote desktop ?


Hi,

If i was at home, I would offer my GTX780Ti








What about tomorrow? Let me know if you are interested


----------



## Canson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Any Ti owner can let me remote desktop ?


Sure, but what are you going to do?

Contact me in skype: oneee88


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlados070*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> If i was at home, I would offer my GTX780Ti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about tomorrow? Let me know if you are interested


Never leave something you can do today for tomorrow








I would make a good use too, tomorrow I will be here too and next day Thank you. i will count on you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canson*
> 
> Sure, but what are you going to do?
> 
> Contact me in skype: oneee88


Pm and no skype


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Im sure this has been beaten to death already but is it worth the jump from classy to ti? I would only pay shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


You made the rightt choice







Here's the comparisons I've done so far. Unless you get a really good Classified, or are trying to spend less, then the Ti is definitely the way to go:


Spoiler: Results





Classified- 1150/6000 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *25.1% increase*
Classified- 1254/6300 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *15.6% increase*



Classified- 1254/6300 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *16.5% increase*



Classified- 1254/6300 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *16.4% increase*



Classified- 1150/6000 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *29% increase*
Classified- 1254/6300 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *19.7% increase*
Ti- 1045/7000 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *22% overclock on core / 8.6% overclock on memory = 17.7% increase*



Classified- 1150/6000 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *29.8% increase*
Classified- 1254/6300 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *29.8% increase*
Ti- 1045/7000 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *22% overclock on core / 8.6% overclock on memory = 19.6% increase*



Classified- 1150/6000 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *25.4% increase*
Classified- 1254/6300 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *18.1% increase*
Ti- 1045/7000 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *22% overclock on core / 8.6% overclock on memory = 17.1% increase*



Classified- 1150/6000 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *26.5% increase*
Classified- 1254/6300 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *21.6% increase*
Ti- 1045/7000 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *22% overclock on core / 8.6% overclock on memory = 17% increase*



( sorry, forgot to set the axis to 0 :/ )
Classified- 1150/6000 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *18% increase*
Classified- 1254/6300 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *9.7% increase*
Ti- 1045/7000 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *22% overclock on core / 8.6% overclock on memory = 14.9% increase*



Classified- 1150/6000 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *33.3% increase*
Classified- 1254/6300 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *10.8% increase*
Ti- 1045/7000 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *22% overclock on core / 8.6% overclock on memory = 12.5% increase*


http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/1790#post_21185410


----------



## vlados070

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Never leave something you can do today for tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would make a good use too, tomorrow I will be here too and next day Thank you. i will count on you.


That's true. Otherwise I will be here tomorrow for you


----------



## ssgwright

I can be your guinea pig as well let me know, as long as you don't brick my card


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> You made the rightt choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the comparisons I've done so far. Unless you get a really good Classified, or are trying to spend less, then the Ti is definitely the way to go:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classified- 1150/6000 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *25.1% increase*
> Classified- 1254/6300 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *15.6% increase*
> 
> 
> 
> Classified- 1254/6300 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *16.5% increase*
> 
> 
> 
> Classified- 1254/6300 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *16.4% increase*
> 
> 
> 
> Classified- 1150/6000 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *29% increase*
> Classified- 1254/6300 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *19.7% increase*
> Ti- 1045/7000 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *22% overclock on core / 8.6% overclock on memory = 17.7% increase*
> 
> 
> 
> Classified- 1150/6000 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *29.8% increase*
> Classified- 1254/6300 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *29.8% increase*
> Ti- 1045/7000 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *22% overclock on core / 8.6% overclock on memory = 19.6% increase*
> 
> 
> 
> Classified- 1150/6000 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *25.4% increase*
> Classified- 1254/6300 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *18.1% increase*
> Ti- 1045/7000 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *22% overclock on core / 8.6% overclock on memory = 17.1% increase*
> 
> 
> 
> Classified- 1150/6000 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *26.5% increase*
> Classified- 1254/6300 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *21.6% increase*
> Ti- 1045/7000 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *22% overclock on core / 8.6% overclock on memory = 17% increase*
> 
> 
> 
> ( sorry, forgot to set the axis to 0 :/ )
> Classified- 1150/6000 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *18% increase*
> Classified- 1254/6300 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *9.7% increase*
> Ti- 1045/7000 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *22% overclock on core / 8.6% overclock on memory = 14.9% increase*
> 
> 
> 
> Classified- 1150/6000 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *33.3% increase*
> Classified- 1254/6300 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *10.8% increase*
> Ti- 1045/7000 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *22% overclock on core / 8.6% overclock on memory = 12.5% increase*
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/1790#post_21185410


Whoa whoa! That's insane!









Pending Queue #289 and only out $8.38


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> yup and it seems that the regular 780 ti stock is also limited. been a week since i applied for the step-up program to upgrade one of my 780's to a 780 ti. position in the queue hasn't moved, stuck at #5.


Same here. Stuck at #11


----------



## skupples

just be aware, the availability for step-up is not based off of the entire availability of the line. They only allot so many units to step-up per x period of time.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> just be aware, the availability for step-up is not based off of the entire availability of the line. They only allot so many units to step-up per x period of time.


I guess it's going to be a long wait for me!







I'll just put my current classy under water and enjoy it for now.


----------



## Furlans

Any news about over 1,212?
My air limit is 1260mhz/7700mhz without LLC Mod, with sky BIOS and 1,212.
And 3330 on valley seems to be low.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Actually, i'm pretty sure it's supposed to be 13mhz jumps with kepler.
> 
> I would cut the BS, and go 130+, then start adding from their. @least, this is how I do it with my titans.


Nah bud, its not 13+ increments on this revision... it's actually old school 1Mhz increments.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Whoa whoa! That's insane!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pending Queue #289 and only out $8.38


Yeah it's a sweet card for sure. I was pleased with the increase in performance from my Classified. Now, if I got that extra performance for only $8.38, I'd be _really_ pleased









Man, #289 sounds like it might take a while, unfortunately. Anyone else ever been around that number before in the Step-Up program? How long did it take? I know each card most likely has a different amount allotted, but, just wondering.


----------



## Renairy

Stress testing and synthetics results. Just a show of how much of an OC killer *3dmark 06 - Canyons flight* is.

Stock BIOS

Heaven 4.0 - *1300Mhz* pass
Valley 1.0 - *1300Mhz* pass
BF3 - *1300Mhz* crashed after ~40 mins
Metro 2033 benchmark - *1300Mhz* pass
BF4 - *1300Mhz* crashed after ~60mins
BF4 - *1270Mhz* pass 30 mins
3D Mark Firestrike Extreme - *1300Mhz* pass

3D Mark 06 Canyons Flight -
*1300Mhz* crash
*1290Mhz* crash
*1280Mhz* crash
*1270Mhz* crash
*1260Mhz* crash
*1250Mhz* crash
*1240Mhz* pass

The canyons flight GPU test actually stresses a different segment of the chip (HDR/SM3.0), thats why in most other demanding benchmarks, the card seems as if though its stable.
But for 100% stability, and rock solid performance, it's ideal to rumble the whole part of the GPU. That''s why i recommend running canyons flight for a rock solid 100% overclock.
Still, a 1240Mhz 780Ti....








I still have some 3Dmark 06 PRO keys for those interested.


----------



## szeged

new 780 classified block from EK arrived, now for the 780ti classified to release...oh the waiting game..




evbot will be here saturday.

JACOB....WHY YOU MAKE US WAIT JACOB!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Nah bud, its not 13+ increments on this revision... it's actually old school 1Mhz increments.


hrrmm... Just actually checked it, seems to be the case on titans too... Wonder where the 13mhz crap came from.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Yeah it's a sweet card for sure. I was pleased with the increase in performance from my Classified. Now, if I got that extra performance for only $8.38, I'd be _really_ pleased
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, #289 sounds like it might take a while, unfortunately. Anyone else ever been around that number before in the Step-Up program? How long did it take? I know each card most likely has a different amount allotted, but, just wondering.


Great question. I hope someone chimes in.


----------



## t41nt3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> hrrmm... Just actually checked it, seems to be the case on titans too... Wonder where the 13mhz crap came from.


I honestly couldn't imagine benching after each 1Mhz...


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t41nt3d*
> 
> I honestly couldn't imagine benching after each 1Mhz...


You can run heaven or valley in windowed mode and touch up settings from your tool, it makes it a little more simple than running an entire bench. Its a quick and dirty way to get a good idea of what clocks/voltages you should be around


----------



## t41nt3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> You can run heaven or valley in windowed mode and touch up settings from your tool, it makes it a little more simple than running an entire bench. Its a quick and dirty way to get a good idea of what clocks/voltages you should be around


Thanks, never thought of running it windowed. D'oh.

I'm happy with the core freq of 1245mhz, but its the memory only being able to get stable at 7400mhz that I'm a little concerned about, considering what quite a lot of guys here are able to hit.

So far my ex-Titan owns it in terms of memory oc.


----------



## cyenz

After dealing with Blackscreens with 290x ive made the decision to return the card and payed the diference for a 780ti, after many years of AMD GPU´s only (4970,6970,7970 and finally 290x) i´ve switched sides to the green team.

So please add to the owners club please.


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Yea if something is defective they overnight no matter the shipping method used and pay return shipping back. I highly recommend amazon prime if you order a lot you get free 2 day shipping and $8 to overnight or saturday delivery they also are starting next year they got a deal with ups they will deliver 7 days a week yes that includes sundays


Yeah but unfortunately you don't get the free games that you do with Newegg. I didn't really care though. I ordered my 2nd 780 Ti, and it's going to be here tomorrow with Amazon. I'd prefer getting my card tomorrow than to wait until Monday for the 3 games, of which I already have 2 of them. lol


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Nah bud, its not 13+ increments on this revision... it's actually old school 1Mhz increments.


Huh? It's still 13mhz increments... lol


----------



## Evo X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canson*
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> First of all i have to say this forum and community is really nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the people and all guides and stuff.
> 
> I bought an Asus GTX 780 Ti and flashed the bios to skyn3t BIOS ofcourse. Took long time for me to get the right files and learning how to flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in the end i got it right
> 
> My specs right now:
> 
> ASIC Quality: 76.5
> Power target: 150%
> Temp Target 95%
> GPU Clock: +215mhz (Boost 1261)
> Memory Clock:0mhz
> 
> Can now someone tell my why my gpu is overclocking hardly bad on memory?
> I can't even pass +100mhz (7200mhz).
> Is it only my card doing that bad?
> I have seen people pass 7600 or above that.
> 
> My psu is Corsair HX650W. Is that enough for 3930k 4.2ghz (1.31v) and overclocked GTX 780 ti?


You aren't the only one with bad clocking memory. I can't even get a 50mhz OC on my memory without artifacts.

Think I might return this one to Amazon for a different one.

Anybody hear any news on when ASUS will be releasing a DCUII version of this card? I loved that cooler on my 570.


----------



## Evo X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Yeah but unfortunately you don't get the free games that you do with Newegg. I didn't really care though. I ordered my 2nd 780 Ti, and it's going to be here tomorrow with Amazon. I'd prefer getting my card tomorrow than to wait until Monday for the 3 games, of which I already have 2 of them. lol


No, you actually do get the games from Amazon as well. I ordered mine from there and they emailed me the codes. If you didn't get them for some reason, contact customer support.

http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=br_lf_m_7730641011_grlink_4?ie=UTF8&node=7730641011&plgroup=4


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Huh? It's still 13mhz increments... lol


No its not...are we talking about the same GPU here? 780Ti is 1Mhz increments bud


----------



## Canson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evo X*
> 
> You aren't the only one with bad clocking memory. I can't even get a 50mhz OC on my memory without artifacts.
> 
> Think I might return this one to Amazon for a different one.
> 
> Anybody hear any news on when ASUS will be releasing a DCUII version of this card? I loved that cooler on my 570.


Could you please return your 2500k to defalt clock and then try overclock the gpu memory??

Because i did down-clock my 3930k to 3.2ghz default clock.

And then i run +400mhz on the memory without any problem on heaven and valley.

2 runs in Heaven and 1 run on Valley.

So i don't know if the problem is my PSU right now.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Huh? It's still 13mhz increments... lol


Of course they are its an architectural design!



Anyone care to count how many steps are between clocks? Yap you guessed! 13!!!


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> After dealing with Blackscreens with 290x ive made the decision to return the card and payed the diference for a 780ti, after many years of AMD GPU´s only (4970,6970,7970 and finally 290x) i´ve switched sides to the green team.
> 
> So please add to the owners club please.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pics


Welcome to the green side







Land of the cool temps and great overclockers.

Are you used to the Nvidia Control Panel and Precision and everything yet? Have any questions? (also, the Owners add themselves, through the "GTX 780 Ti Owners Form" link in the OP- here







)

Edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Anyone care to count how many steps are between clocks? Yap you guessed! 13!!!


Just a dumb question here, but are the bins on the skyn3t BIOS different in any way? I'm running 1275mhz, and I know with my previous cards that was never an increment


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Of course they are its an architectural design!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone care to count how many steps are between clocks? Yap you guessed! 13!!!


I'm alking about the overclocking and offsets.
*You are able to OC in 1MHz increments* with the 780Ti









EDIT: You talking about the Titan or 780ti? im confused right bout now


----------



## cyenz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Welcome to the green side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Land of the cool temps and great overclockers.
> 
> Are you used to the Nvidia Control Panel and Precision and everything yet? Have any questions? (also, the Owners add themselves, through the "GTX 780 Ti Owners Form" link in the OP- here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Edit:
> Just a dumb question here, but are the bins on the skyn3t BIOS different in any way? I'm running 1275mhz, and I know with my previous cards that was never an increment


Thank´s for the support, i´ve just added myself to the list.

I´ve just downloaded Precision since AB doenst have voltage control. Anyway to change or add more items to the monotoring graphs in the lower part of precision? AB has tons of graphs but precision only has 3.


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> No its not...are we talking about the same GPU here? 780Ti is 1Mhz increments bud


Yes... I've got one in my rig right in front of me...


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Welcome to the green side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Land of the cool temps and great overclockers.
> 
> Are you used to the Nvidia Control Panel and Precision and everything yet? Have any questions? (also, the Owners add themselves, through the "GTX 780 Ti Owners Form" link in the OP- here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Edit:
> Just a dumb question here, but are the bins on the skyn3t BIOS different in any way? I'm running 1275mhz, and I know with my previous cards that was never an increment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank´s for the support, i´ve just added myself to the list.
> 
> I´ve just downloaded Precision since AB doenst have voltage control. Anyway to change or add more items to the monotoring graphs in the lower part of precision? AB has tons of graphs but precision only has 3.
Click to expand...

Click on the Monitoring tab, and then click on whatever statistic you want displayed. Once you have that stat highlighted, click "show in On-Screen Display" checkbox, and it'll be on the screen next time









Oh, you mean just the graph itself? Just check whatever stat you want, and it'll display on the graph.



Make sure you double-click the graph to separate it from the Precision interface.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Just a dumb question here, but are the bins on the skyn3t BIOS different in any way? I'm running 1275mhz, and I know with my previous cards that was never an increment


780Ti has 1Mhz increments no matter what BIOS you run. Its in the arch. You can move from 1274 to 1275 to 1276.
Yes in previous gen keplers you could only move +13 or -13 Mhz at a time.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Yes... I've got one in my rig right in front of me...


And you can only move in 13mhz increments ??


----------



## cyenz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Click on the Monitoring tab, and then click on whatever statistic you want displayed. Once you have that stat highlighted, click "show in On-Screen Display" checkbox, and it'll be on the screen next time


Thank´s alot, im still adjusting to all the changes that come with switching AMD to Nvidia, dont know how ive missed that!


----------



## tdubl007

OK guys. Still having issues with my cards at the very end of the valley benchmark. I set all my stuff in precision x before I start valley, cards stay locked at whatever voltage I set in precision, but the second the results screen pops up my voltage on the cards go back down to Sky's bios default setting and valley crashes. Any ideas? This is not happening at crazy clocks. 1210mhz and +300 mem. Increasing power slider seems to do nothing for stability. What is the power slider for?


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Click on the Monitoring tab, and then click on whatever statistic you want displayed. Once you have that stat highlighted, click "show in On-Screen Display" checkbox, and it'll be on the screen next time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank´s alot, im still adjusting to all the changes that come with switching AMD to Nvidia, dont know how ive missed that!
Click to expand...

Check my edit I made in that post. I didn't realize you still had the graph in the main interface. Separate it and you'll be able to see it a whole lot better








At first I thought you were talking about the On-Screen Display, not the graph. But yeah, just double-click it to have it in a separate window, and then click the little check-mark next to each stat to display it on the graph. Click each stat and then click the checkbox below that says "show in On-Screen Display" to have it show in-game when toggling the OSD.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> 780Ti has 1Mhz increments no matter what BIOS you run. Its in the arch. You can move from 1274 to 1275 to 1276.
> Yes in previous gen keplers you could only move +13 or -13 Mhz at a time.
> And you can only move in 13mhz increments ??


You can add 1mhz at a time but the REAL clocks are generated by Nvidia design in 13mhz steps, if youre using GPUz to check core speed it will show in the increments you set but it wont show you the real clocks!
Here is the table clocks for the Ti:











This is hardwired into the bios, its not something someone can change!


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> Thank´s alot, im still adjusting to all the changes that come with switching AMD to Nvidia, dont know how ive missed that!


I also just recently made the switch with the 780 HOF. After I returned that, I went back to 7970 and now 780 ti.








Biggest change for me was the OC part. Have to use +mhz instead of direct control.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You can add 1mhz at a time but the REAL clocks are generated by Nvidia design in 13mhz steps, if youre using GPUz to check core speed it will show in the increments you set but it wont show you the real clocks!
> Here is the table clocks for the Ti:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is hardwired into the bios, its not something someone can change
> 
> 
> !


I dnt know about that statement dude.
My previous gen kelpers wouldn't move in frequency if i used 1mhz until i hit the 13Mhz step.
This arch is different, it moves frequency every time i move 1 Mhz.


----------



## cyenz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> I also just recently made the switch with the 780 HOF. After I returned that, I went back to 7970 and now 780 ti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biggest change for me was the OC part. Have to use +mhz instead of direct control.


Yes, it´s strange to see offset´s when dealing with OC, i just hope that 3GB are enough for the next 12-18 months for 1080p.


----------



## Evo X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canson*
> 
> Could you please return your 2500k to defalt clock and then try overclock the gpu memory??
> 
> Because i did down-clock my 3930k to 3.2ghz default clock.
> 
> And then i run +400mhz on the memory without any problem on heaven and valley.
> 
> 2 runs in Heaven and 1 run on Valley.
> 
> So i don't know if the problem is my PSU right now.


PSU might be an issue for you, but I doubt that is my problem.

I am running a Seasonic X-760W Gold PSU. I had two overclocked GTX 570s in SLI that were running just fine, and a single 780 Ti doesn't draw nearly as much power.


----------



## lilchronic

it's always been 1mhz = +1 offset.... it just only reads in 13Mhz increment's

skyn3ets bios 1137Mhz boost clock right?

1137Mhz + 78 offset = 1215Mhz

1137Mhz + 90 offset = 1227Mhz once you go to +91 offset you get 1228Mhz

so why is it that if i run a bechmark @ +78 offset i get a lower score than +90 offset but still at 1215Mhz????
answer: 1 Mhz = 1 offset









please feel free to test you'r self


----------



## HighTemplar

The boost goes up at 13 MHz intervals. As Occam said, it's hardwired into the BIOS. The guy does BIOS mods himself, so I'd take his word for it. Plus, that's what I've experienced with all forms of Kepler, including the 780 Ti.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> it's always been 1mhz = +1 offset.... it just only reads in 13Mhz increment's
> 
> skyn3ets bios 1137Mhz boost clock right?
> 
> 1137Mhz + 78 offset = 1215Mhz
> 
> 1137Mhz + 90 offset = 1227Mhz once you go to +91 offset you get 1228Mhz
> 
> so why is it that if i run a bechmark @ +78 offset i get a lower score than +90 offset but still at 1215Mhz????
> answer: 1 Mhz = 1 offset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please feel free to test you'r self


yap its that simple...
i wonder why an image of the evidence wont suffice, i posted before a clock table from the Ti bios and still not enough as proof!


----------



## dph314

I only brought it up because I am seeing 1275mhz in Precision and Precision has always displayed the 13mhz increments. No matter what Kepler I've had, no matter what offset I've added, it was always either 1254mhz, 1267mhz, 1280mhz, etc. Now Precision is showing my Ti at 1275mhz, so, just was wondering


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> Yes, it´s strange to see offset´s when dealing with OC, i just hope that 3GB are enough for the next 12-18 months for 1080p.


3gb will be plenty, unless you manage to find ridiculously inefficient texture packs for already demanding games. I had some mods for crysis 2 that pushed me to 2.7gb vram at 1080p. It will be a while before we see stock games using that much memory at a resolution like 1080


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> hrrmm... Just actually checked it, seems to be the case on titans too... Wonder where the 13mhz crap came from.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Nah bud, its not 13+ increments on this revision... it's actually old school 1Mhz increments.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> No its not...are we talking about the same GPU here? 780Ti is 1Mhz increments bud


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Of course they are its an architectural design!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone care to count how many steps are between clocks? Yap you guessed! 13!!!


That's right, it came from ZE BIOS! I guess gpu-z just misreads, as you can put in +1 & it will report the +1 boost...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> 3gb will be plenty, unless you manage to find ridiculously inefficient texture packs for already demanding games. I had some mods for crysis 2 that pushed me to 2.7gb vram at 1080p. It will be a while before we see stock games using that much memory at a resolution like 1080


Supposedly mantle will be decreasing the amount of vram needed.... Or so they are claiming in the apu13 mantle talks.


----------



## Renairy

snip


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> snip


What? It is still GK 110.......


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> What? It is still GK 110.......


Yeah! The full fledged GK110! The toaster, i mean 290x killer!









(i feel the flame coming...)


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yeah! The full fledged GK110! The toaster, i mean 290x killer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (i feel the flame coming...)


I feel the same way. FInally, the full GK 110 die is in my computer.


----------



## lilchronic

1215 with offset + 78


1215 with + 90 offset


i can run it 10 times each with +78 offset and + 90 offset both still at 1215 mhz and quess what the +90 offset score is guna be higher every time because it actually 1227Mhz .
like i said befor it only reads 13Mhz increments


----------



## SsXxX

guys, i alwas get the error "bios reading not support for this device" when i try to validate my gtx 780 ti using gpuz 0.7.4 !!!!
plz help i wanna join the club


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 1215 with offset + 78
> 
> 
> 1215 with + 90 offset
> 
> 
> i can run it 10 times each with +78 offset and + 90 offset both still at 1215 mhz and quess what the +90 offset score is guna be higher every time because it actually 1227Mhz .
> like i said befor it only reads 13Mhz increments


in the second image the core is displayed on the top right corner: 1227mhz, the correct core would be 1228,5mhz but software always rounds it because it was not written to accurately read it!








Its there but you dont see it! Like the AB volt mod, with out it you can get a max of 1,212v readout on AB monitor, when you do it you start to see 1,237v!!! How is that possible???
Simple! AB, PrecisionX, Nvidia inspector, etc, get the voltage from a driver feed, as in the drivers the max voltage is 1,212v that is what the driver reports!
With the hack you get to read directly from the buck controller NCP4206! now you see the LLC working: 1.212v + 0.025 +- 0.006v (MAXv + LLC =51,6%) = 1,237v
Not always what we see is real but what we do not see it can be real too!


----------



## ssgwright

#20 on 3dmark11 top 30... gonna run it again









http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-scores-for-single-dual-tri-quad


----------



## ssgwright

well #19 now

best i could do until i get my new cpu and a volt mod is released for the ti

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7492238


----------



## Celcius

What are you guys using to OC, precision or afterburner?


----------



## lilchronic




----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> I can be your guinea pig as well let me know, as long as you don't brick my card


No guine big cuz I won't and I never inject venomous into it only *P*ower!!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Whoa whoa! That's insane!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pending Queue #289 and only out $8.38


Nice chart he just made.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> hrrmm... Just actually checked it, seems to be the case on titans too... Wonder where the 13mhz crap came from.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t41nt3d*
> 
> I honestly couldn't imagine benching after each 1Mhz...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Of course they are its an architectural design!
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone care to count how many steps are between clocks? Yap you guessed! 13!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 1215 with offset + 78
> 
> 
> 1215 with + 90 offset
> 
> 
> i can run it 10 times each with +78 offset and + 90 offset both still at 1215 mhz and quess what the +90 offset score is guna be higher every time because it actually 1227Mhz .
> like i said befor it only reads 13Mhz increments


Ok let me clear this up Nvidia has been on that table for such a long time. IIRC Fermi has increment of +5 not sure but and error margin of -2 kepler has increment of +13 error margin of -1.
*S*ometimes even if you dial +13 in such a core clock close to any number by half I mean 90*1.5* Mhz and you add +13 to move tha cloc clock up you need to add the error margin +1 in order to get going and use the increment +13.

Some architecture has the error margin of -3 to -6 depends on how they clock the GPU. I know it is a such a bug but *I*t *i*s *w*hat *i*t *i*s.








It is good that you guys start this conversation here because I have seen many video review on YouTube the guys keep add round numbers to OC the GPU. I had changed my pant's many time lol


----------



## nodicaL

Hello everyone!
I'm pretty much a lurker on OCN since I don't usually go out and get the best PC components, but I just HAD to get the GTX 780 Ti!



http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/89946/

So I just downloaded GPU-Z and backed up my original bios in-case of something going wrong, but I shouldn't since I've done that already for my GTX 580.

I had a question that I hope one of you fine fellows could answer for me.

Okay, my GPU clock's Boost is default at 928Mhz, but for some reason when I ran Unigine Valley, my "Graphics" was showing me 1202 Mhz for some reason.
I haven't changed my bios, or anything except doing a fresh install of my drivers.

ASIC Quality reads 71.1%, but I won't let that get me down since I'll be putting a waterblock on this once EK gets them out.

I just wanted to introduce myself to my fellow GTX 780 Ti owners!

This card ROCKS!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nodicaL*
> 
> Hello everyone!
> I'm pretty much a lurker on OCN since I don't usually go out and get the best PC components, but I just HAD to get the GTX 780 Ti!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/89946/
> 
> So I just downloaded GPU-Z and backed up my original bios in-case of something going wrong, but I shouldn't since I've done that already for my GTX 580.
> 
> I had a question that I hope one of you fine fellows could answer for me.
> 
> Okay, my GPU clock's Boost is default at 928Mhz, but for some reason when I ran Unigine Valley, my "Graphics" was showing me 1202 Mhz for some reason.
> I haven't changed my bios, or anything except doing a fresh install of my drivers.
> 
> ASIC Quality reads 71.1%, but I won't let that get me down since I'll be putting a waterblock on this once EK gets them out.
> 
> I just wanted to introduce myself to my fellow GTX 780 Ti owners!
> 
> 
> 
> This card ROCKS!


Let's see if i'm still the first by the time i'm done with this post

Welcome from out the shadows, Lurker!!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nodicaL*
> 
> Hello everyone!
> I'm pretty much a lurker on OCN since I don't usually go out and get the best PC components, but I just HAD to get the GTX 780 Ti!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/89946/
> 
> So I just downloaded GPU-Z and backed up my original bios in-case of something going wrong, but I shouldn't since I've done that already for my GTX 580.
> 
> I had a question that I hope one of you fine fellows could answer for me.
> 
> Okay, my GPU clock's Boost is default at 928Mhz, but for some reason when I ran Unigine Valley, my "Graphics" was showing me 1202 Mhz for some reason.
> I haven't changed my bios, or anything except doing a fresh install of my drivers.
> 
> ASIC Quality reads 71.1%, but I won't let that get me down since I'll be putting a waterblock on this once EK gets them out.
> 
> I just wanted to introduce myself to my fellow GTX 780 Ti owners!
> 
> This card ROCKS!


Welcome to the next Dinosaurs Club! Right Skupp??


----------



## TiltedHat

This thread has me drooling. Everyone is talking about the 780ti classy. Is there any talk of 780ti lightning?? I have a 680 lightning and I'm dying to know how long I have to wait for aftermarket coolers.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Let's see if i'm still the first by the time i'm done with this post
> 
> Welcome from out the shadows, Lurker!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Welcome to the next Dinosaurs Club! Right Skupp??


Hey can you point me where is the *m*axwell here


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Hey can you point me where is the *m*axwell here


Right next to the Skuppossaurus Nvidiensis!


----------



## looniam




----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Right next to the Skuppossaurus Nvidiensis!











Nv DinoNinja

@skupples your turn now


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nv DinoNinja
> 
> @skupples your turn now












I think the better question is where does Maxwell fit in on this map


----------



## skupples

In other news... Second time in 3 weeks that my pump(s) have taken multiple restarts to turn on....

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

It's making some funky feeling vibrations when i touch it too.

Wonder if it's as simple as not enough power running to them. Or this Maximus V Formula's CPU header not providing a proper signal... hrmm...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> In other news... Second time in 3 weeks that my pump(s) have taken multiple restarts to turn on....
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> It's making some funky feeling vibrations when i touch it too.
> 
> Wonder if it's as simple as not enough power running to them. Or this Maximus V Formula's CPU header not providing a proper signal... hrmm...


you got two PSU switch it over and see if it stop's and watch out it may stop if is hardware issue in it.


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you got two PSU switch it over and see if it stop's and watch out it may stop if is hardware issue in it.


skyn3t did you say something about having you remote desktop to those of us who have these cards? In order to help load your BIOS?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> skyn3t did you say something about having you remote desktop to those of us who have these cards? In order to help load your BIOS?


no, lol I asked if I could remote desktop to help unlock the 1.3v on AB.


----------



## h2spartan

GTX 780 SC ACX back in stock! I got one







. I will still probably get a classy when it comes out depending how well this one overclocks.

http://www.evga.com/Products/ProductList.aspx?type=0&family=GeForce+700+Series+Family&chipset=GTX+780+Ti

Now to sell my Titan.


----------



## Testier

All awhile all the console gamers wait for their console tomorrow, we PC enthusiasts already had our toy for a week now.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you got two PSU switch it over and see if it stop's and watch out it may stop if is hardware issue in it.


Hrmm, that's an interesting proposition, the AX860 is still in it's box.







but by not enough power, I meant the PWM signal from the mobo to the pumps. It's a Swiftech MCP35x(2) I bumped it up to 35% from 25, going to see if it helps. These EK bay spin reservoirs cause allot of turbulence, thus noise.









I have a 6 foot table covered in parts, top & bottom WAITING ON ASUS/NCIX to release my motherboard.









oh, & a 1,000$ paper weight/coffee coaster.









I'm going to sue asus for emotional duress.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Hrmm, that's an interesting proposition, the AX860 is still in it's box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but by not enough power, I meant the PWM signal from the mobo to the pumps. It's a Swiftech MCP35x(2) I bumped it up to 35% from 25, going to see if it helps. These EK bay spin reservoirs cause allot of turbulence, thus noise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 6 foot table covered in parts, top & bottom WAITING ON ASUS/NCIX to release my motherboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh, & a *1,000$ paper weight/coffee coaster*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to sue asus for emotional duress.


What you got 2 x 290x?!?!!!??
Oh.. now i read "coaster" i misread, i thought it was TOASTER!!!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> What you got 2 x 290x?!?!!!??
> Oh.. now i read "coaster" i misread, i thought it was TOASTER!!!

































I'm sticking with Nvidia until the Mantle storm breaks. Will be a good 6 - 12 months before we know if nvidia decides to adapt, or slowly castrate it's self out of the gaming market. assuming it's everything they are cracking it up to be @ APU13.


----------



## OccamRazor

Assuming of course that mantle will make that much of a difference!


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Assuming of course that mantle will make that much of a difference!


No worries, Nvidia has a trump card up their sleeve - Glide API


----------



## nodicaL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Assuming of course that mantle will make that much of a difference!


Little off topic, but even if Mantle gave around 5-10 fps improvement, I would still go with the Green Team.
I'm saying this just because I don't want to give up G-Sync.

Absolutely hate using V-Sync for any kind of serious gaming, and being able to turn off V-Sync without the tearing!

Can't wait for the G-Sync DIY Kit with my VG248QE!


----------



## Neo Zuko

My EVGA GTX 780 Ti is here!! Add me to the club!! First part of a new build, but for now it's in my economy build.


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nodicaL*
> 
> Little off topic, but even if Mantle gave around 5-10 fps improvement, I would still go with the Green Team.
> I'm saying this just because I don't want to give up G-Sync.
> 
> Absolutely hate using V-Sync for any kind of serious gaming, and being able to turn off V-Sync without the tearing!
> 
> Can't wait for the G-Sync DIY Kit with my VG248QE!


Same here, Mantle is cool but when it comes down to it, I have to choose G-sync over Mantle. Smoothness has always been the #1 most important factor for me in games. I always have v-sync on because it feels so much smoother than 90-100 fps unsynced, or even 120fps unsynced. The problem is, every time a single frame takes longer than 16ms to render, it results in a stutter which totally disrupts the smoothness. I don't care what the average frame rates are, the only thing that matters to me is the worst-case frame time. I configure settings so that no frame takes more than 16ms to render, which sometimes results in pretty low settings and a ton of wasted GPU horsepower. G-sync is perfect for someone like me. I have been wanting a monitor that only refreshes when the GPU finishes a frame for a LONG time, and the announcement of it was the defining moment where I decided my next GPU would be my first Nvidia card ever.

Also, latest news is that Mantle is not tied to GCN and could work for Nvidia cards too... so there's that...


----------



## torqueroll

Hi guys! I was testing out the max stable game OC on four 780 ti's yesterday night. I used the tomb raider benchmark running at least 30 min checking for artifacts. I could not break 1250 stable on any of the four GPUs with this benchmark running for 30 min. At least not with 1.2V and stock cooler. Although higher clocks seemed stable while the GPU was cool in the beginning of the test so It's probable that a cooler GPU would clock better. I'm getting an EK block for my dual 780 ti's once they are available. Will post the results later.









- Sky's bios at 1.2V
- Fan speed 90% at 80 degrees.
- Max temp was 79 degrees
- Left the memory at default

GPU1
Asic 81.2%
Max stable clock 1245

GPU2
Asic 76%
Max Stable clock 1195

GPU3
Asic 76.8%
Max Stable clock 1215

GPU4
Asic 74%
Max Stable clock 1205


----------



## brandon6199

What exactly is ASIC %?


----------



## FishCommander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nodicaL*
> 
> Little off topic, but even if Mantle gave around 5-10 fps improvement, I would still go with the Green Team.
> I'm saying this just because I don't want to give up G-Sync.
> 
> Absolutely hate using V-Sync for any kind of serious gaming, and being able to turn off V-Sync without the tearing!
> 
> Can't wait for the G-Sync DIY Kit with my VG248QE!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> Same here, Mantle is cool but when it comes down to it, I have to choose G-sync over Mantle. Smoothness has always been the #1 most important factor for me in games. I always have v-sync on because it feels so much smoother than 90-100 fps unsynced, or even 120fps unsynced. The problem is, every time a single frame takes longer than 16ms to render, it results in a stutter which totally disrupts the smoothness. I don't care what the average frame rates are, the only thing that matters to me is the worst-case frame time. I configure settings so that no frame takes more than 16ms to render, which sometimes results in pretty low settings and a ton of wasted GPU horsepower. G-sync is perfect for someone like me. I have been wanting a monitor that only refreshes when the GPU finishes a frame for a LONG time, and the announcement of it was the defining moment where I decided my next GPU would be my first Nvidia card ever.
> 
> Also, latest news is that Mantle is not tied to GCN and could work for Nvidia cards too... so there's that...


I know off topic but... I have been using Adaptive Vsync since I've had my 670 and to my eye it seems to be very smooth in games I play. Maybe my eye is not that discerning or maybe it's because I play on 1080 monitors not sure. I'm going to assume you guys know what what adaptive Vsync is though. Also I think I have heard people say it is crap but I don't notice any screen tearing at all.

Perhaps I don't understand the argument for G-Sync other than its a hardware solution though.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> You made the rightt choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the comparisons I've done so far. Unless you get a really good Classified, or are trying to spend less, then the Ti is definitely the way to go:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classified- 1150/6000 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *25.1% increase*
> Classified- 1254/6300 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *15.6% increase*
> 
> 
> 
> Classified- 1254/6300 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *16.5% increase*
> 
> 
> 
> Classified- 1254/6300 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *16.4% increase*
> 
> 
> 
> Classified- 1150/6000 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *29% increase*
> Classified- 1254/6300 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *19.7% increase*
> Ti- 1045/7000 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *22% overclock on core / 8.6% overclock on memory = 17.7% increase*
> 
> 
> 
> Classified- 1150/6000 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *29.8% increase*
> Classified- 1254/6300 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *29.8% increase*
> Ti- 1045/7000 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *22% overclock on core / 8.6% overclock on memory = 19.6% increase*
> 
> 
> 
> Classified- 1150/6000 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *25.4% increase*
> Classified- 1254/6300 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *18.1% increase*
> Ti- 1045/7000 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *22% overclock on core / 8.6% overclock on memory = 17.1% increase*
> 
> 
> 
> Classified- 1150/6000 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *26.5% increase*
> Classified- 1254/6300 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *21.6% increase*
> Ti- 1045/7000 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *22% overclock on core / 8.6% overclock on memory = 17% increase*
> 
> 
> 
> ( sorry, forgot to set the axis to 0 :/ )
> Classified- 1150/6000 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *18% increase*
> Classified- 1254/6300 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *9.7% increase*
> Ti- 1045/7000 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *22% overclock on core / 8.6% overclock on memory = 14.9% increase*
> 
> 
> 
> Classified- 1150/6000 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *33.3% increase*
> Classified- 1254/6300 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *10.8% increase*
> Ti- 1045/7000 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *22% overclock on core / 8.6% overclock on memory = 12.5% increase*
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/1790#post_21185410


I don't mean anything bad by it, but imo this results although great and appreciated I consider them invalid. That 780 Classy mem running at 6300?

Either if possible clock the memory of the 780 Classy to 1750(7Ghz eff) or clock down the memory of the Ti at 6300Mhz.

And it would be a lot better for hard data comparison if the 780Ti was running at 1254/1750 and the Ti also at 1254/1750.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Stress testing and synthetics results. Just a show of how much of an OC killer *3dmark 06 - Canyons flight* is.
> 
> Stock BIOS
> 
> Heaven 4.0 - *1300Mhz* pass
> Valley 1.0 - *1300Mhz* pass
> BF3 - *1300Mhz* crashed after ~40 mins
> Metro 2033 benchmark - *1300Mhz* pass
> BF4 - *1300Mhz* crashed after ~60mins
> BF4 - *1270Mhz* pass 30 mins
> 3D Mark Firestrike Extreme - *1300Mhz* pass
> 
> 3D Mark 06 Canyons Flight -
> *1300Mhz* crash
> *1290Mhz* crash
> *1280Mhz* crash
> *1270Mhz* crash
> *1260Mhz* crash
> *1250Mhz* crash
> *1240Mhz* pass
> 
> The canyons flight GPU test actually stresses a different segment of the chip (HDR/SM3.0), thats why in most other demanding benchmarks, the card seems as if though its stable.
> But for 100% stability, and rock solid performance, it's ideal to rumble the whole part of the GPU. That''s why i recommend running canyons flight for a rock solid 100% overclock.
> Still, a 1240Mhz 780Ti....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have some 3Dmark 06 PRO keys for those interested.


Maybe the 3DMark06 Canyons benchmark is the one that's unstable and that's the reason it fails at higher clocks? Just saying that it could be a possibility since its such an old benchmark/software.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Right next to the Skuppossaurus Nvidiensis!


LOL! JUST LOL!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> What exactly is ASIC %?


There're numerous posts about in in previous posts. Search for them.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Stress testing and synthetics results. Just a show of how much of an OC killer *3dmark 06 - Canyons flight* is.
> 
> Stock BIOS
> 
> Heaven 4.0 - *1300Mhz* pass
> Valley 1.0 - *1300Mhz* pass
> BF3 - *1300Mhz* crashed after ~40 mins
> Metro 2033 benchmark - *1300Mhz* pass
> BF4 - *1300Mhz* crashed after ~60mins
> BF4 - *1270Mhz* pass 30 mins
> 3D Mark Firestrike Extreme - *1300Mhz* pass
> 
> 3D Mark 06 Canyons Flight -
> *1300Mhz* crash
> *1290Mhz* crash
> *1280Mhz* crash
> *1270Mhz* crash
> *1260Mhz* crash
> *1250Mhz* crash
> *1240Mhz* pass
> 
> The canyons flight GPU test actually stresses a different segment of the chip (HDR/SM3.0), thats why in most other demanding benchmarks, the card seems as if though its stable.
> But for 100% stability, and rock solid performance, it's ideal to rumble the whole part of the GPU. That''s why i recommend running canyons flight for a rock solid 100% overclock.
> Still, a 1240Mhz 780Ti....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have some 3Dmark 06 PRO keys for those interested.


In regards to this....
I have found something interesting...
if i up the resolution to 1920x1080 and use 8xMSAA for this benchmark (canyon flight), i can pass at 1300mhz.
At default 1280x720 and no MSAA.. it crashs until i drop it to 1240Mhz...

Anyone care to analyze with me ? (keep in mind i'm on stock BIOS)


----------



## torqueroll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Maybe the 3DMark06 Canyons benchmark is the one that's unstable and that's the reason it fails at higher clocks? Just saying that it could be a possibility since its such an old benchmark/software.


Maybe. Although I can't understand why it would be stable at 1240Mhz if the program itself was unstable.


----------



## torqueroll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> In regards to this....
> I have found something interesting...
> if i up the resolution to 1920x1080 and use 8xMSAA for this benchmark (canyon flight), i can pass at 1300mhz.
> At default 1280x720 and no MSAA.. it crashs until i drop it to 1240Mhz...
> 
> Anyone care to analyze with me ? (keep in mind i'm on stock BIOS)


Just speculation but maybe the insane fps you get at lower settings stresses the gpu differently/more.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *torqueroll*
> 
> Just speculation but maybe the insane fps you get at lower settings stresses the gpu differently/more.


I think it might have something to do with Boost 2.0... rapid clock/voltage adjusting causing instability


----------



## torqueroll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> I think it might have something to do with Boost 2.0... rapid clock/voltage adjusting causing instability


You could flash skyn3t's bios to get rid of boost 2.0 and/or have an overlay of the voltage/clock while running the benchmark to see it it changes rapidly. This way you can see if boost 2.0 maybe behaves erratically on that specific benchmark.


----------



## Renairy

And i have found my 24/7 stable OC...... 1285Mhz @ 1.187v
Stock BIOS

Here's a run on BF4. 1920x1080p, Ultra preset, FOV 100, v-sync 66Hz.

62c Max temp



And heres a 1300Mhz run Metro 2033 Benchmark. Stock BIOS.


----------



## Fniz92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> And i have found my 24/7 stable OC...... 1285Mhz @ 1.187v
> Stock BIOS
> 
> Here's a run on BF4. 1920x1080p, Ultra preset, FOV 100, v-sync 66Hz.
> 
> 62c Max temp


What a chip that is.
Mine does 1190MHz 24/7 at 1.212mV.....


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> And i have found my 24/7 stable OC...... 1285Mhz @ 1.187v
> Stock BIOS
> 
> Here's a run on BF4. 1920x1080p, Ultra preset, FOV 100, v-sync 66Hz.
> 
> 62c Max temp


Nice ti you have there, surely this is one of the better results so far.

Mine just arrived, can't wait to see what it can do...


----------



## wuannai

1214Mhz stock bios, stock voltage (1.162v) only raising power and clock bars in ABurner with fan profile (max 75º) - ASUS 76,3% ASIC.

How's that good?


----------



## the_real_7

Renairy nice clocks stable 24/7 , I'm in the same place as you 780 Ti Vcore 1.187 @ 1285 MHZ - 7200 Mem Stock Bios . Can't wait to see a water block on this card with skyn3t bios







but out of all the g110 I had this take's the least power and runs the fastest


----------



## thebski

I've now played BF3 and BF4 for a couple nights at 1275 core 7200 mem at 1.1875V on Sky's bios. Mine does well with low voltage, it just always wants moar power!


----------



## cyenz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> I've now played BF3 and BF4 for a couple nights at 1275 core 7200 mem at 1.1875V on Sky's bios. Mine does well with low voltage, it just always wants moar power!


Is 1.1875 the max without Sky Bios or is 1.212v? Is it safe to use 1.212v or is not worth the trouble?


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> I don't mean anything bad by it, but imo this results although great and appreciated I consider them invalid. That 780 Classy mem running at 6300?
> 
> Either if possible clock the memory of the 780 Classy to 1750(7Ghz eff) or clock down the memory of the Ti at 6300Mhz.
> 
> And it would be a lot better for hard data comparison if the 780Ti was running at 1254/1750 and the Ti also at 1254/1750.


Downclocking the Ti to 6300mhz is what would make them invalid. That's something that no one with a Ti would ever do. Why compare two things when you're going to take performance to below stock speeds for one of them?







I can kind of see what you're saying, but 7Ghz chips is part of what the Ti is. I couldn't _add_ as much to my Classified as some people can, but I certainly won't _take away_ anything from the Ti.

My Classified wasn't the best, so if I could've run 7Ghz memory I would have, ha. Trust me though, wouldn't be pleasant. I just posted the results as was the case in my situation. I say right in the description that I kept the Classified's overclock to one that was rock-solid and low temps, which, even though it's a Classified, is how many people are going to be running it for gaming 24/7. My Ti, similarly, was at a rock-solid overclock and at a low temp/voltage as well. Plus 1254mhz is quite an above-average overclock for a normal 780, so it gives people with a vanilla 780 a chance to see what they can expect for the extra $$$.

When doing overclocks, it's always a gamble between the two cards being compared. I didn't want to hold anything back on the Ti that I got so people can see what it can do, and I didn't want to run my Classified at 1.3v or anything like that because I wanted to compare my Ti to a 780 that's at believable 24/7 gaming clocks. Had I had a better Classified, I would have run it higher


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> Is 1.1875 the max without Sky Bios or is 1.212v? Is it safe to use 1.212v or is not worth the trouble?


I think you get all the way to 1.212V on stock bios. My card is pretty leaky though so it could comfortably do about 1189 on stock bios. Only reason I don't push it past 1275 is because the card already draws a continuous 290-300W. If I up voltage and push clocks further it will start climbing beyond that even. I figure that's enough power draw on air. Really isn't worth another 20 MHz to take the power up to 330W on air and take temps from 69C to 72-74C.

My final clocks will likely be limited by its twin for SLI unless I'm just very lucky and get another high clocker. Waiting on the RMA from EVGA on the second one.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> I don't mean anything bad by it, but imo this results although great and appreciated I consider them invalid. That 780 Classy mem running at 6300?
> 
> Either if possible clock the memory of the 780 Classy to 1750(7Ghz eff) or clock down the memory of the Ti at 6300Mhz.


I don't know what's invalid about them. The 780 Ti comes with 7 GHz mem out of the box and most classifieds will not run 7 GHz mem. My Classifieds run 6200 on the memory.

Like it or not, the memory differences on the two cards are very real, and to artificially test something otherwise would just be nonsense.


----------



## 6steven9

Just pulled the trigger to 2 EVGA ACX 780 Ti Superclocked booooyaa I'll post pics when they arrive


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> I don't mean anything bad by it, but imo this results although great and appreciated I consider them invalid. That 780 Classy mem running at 6300?
> 
> Either if possible clock the memory of the 780 Classy to 1750(7Ghz eff) or clock down the memory of the Ti at 6300Mhz.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what's invalid about them. The 780 Ti comes with 7 GHz mem out of the box and most classifieds will not run 7 GHz mem. *My Classifieds run 6200 on the memory*.
> 
> Like it or not, the memory differences on the two cards are very real, and to artificially test something otherwise would just be nonsense.
Click to expand...

Ouch. Yeah mine wasn't too much better. The Ti has _much_ better memory, that's just part of the comparison









I could run my Classified at 6600mhz in some games, but I didn't want to have different clocks for each test, and didn't have the time to do stability testing in each app.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Downclocking the Ti to 6300mhz is what would make them invalid. That's something that no one with a Ti would ever do. Why compare two things when you're going to take performance to below stock speeds for one of them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can kind of see what you're saying, but 7Ghz chips is part of what the Ti is. I couldn't _add_ as much to my Classified as some people can, but I certainly won't _take away_ anything from the Ti.
> 
> My Classified wasn't the best, so if I could've run 7Ghz memory I would have, ha. Trust me though, wouldn't be pleasant. I just posted the results as was the case in my situation. I say right in the description that I kept the Classified's overclock to one that was rock-solid and low temps, which, even though it's a Classified, is how many people are going to be running it for gaming 24/7. My Ti, similarly, was at a rock-solid overclock and at a low temp/voltage as well. Plus 1254mhz is quite an above-average overclock for a normal 780, so it gives people with a vanilla 780 a chance to see what they can expect for the extra $$$.
> 
> When doing overclocks, it's always a gamble between the two cards being compared. I didn't want to hold anything back on the Ti that I got so people can see what it can do, and I didn't want to run my Classified at 1.3v or anything like that because I wanted to compare my Ti to a 780 that's at believable 24/7 gaming clocks. Had I had a better Classified, I would have run it higher


Both of you misinterpreted what I meant to say.









I quote my self below in bold.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> ......*great and appreciated*.....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> *if possible* clock the memory of the 780 Classy to 1750(7Ghz eff)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> And it would be a lot better for hard data comparison *if* the 780Ti was running at 1254/1750 and the Ti also at 1254/1750.


I don't see anything wrong by clocking down the mem on the Ti since it would give a good performance comparison since unfortunately that Classy mem couldn't go higher.

I meant it just for a good comparison clock-vs-clock on the 780 vs 780Ti. Because since those with 7200Mhz mem clocks on their 780 will get more performance out of it so the % difference from the 780Ti will be lower.

I hope this clear why I said to lower the Ti mem to match the Classy mem. But I think I'm already misunderstood and even by posting this I'm probably making it worse.

As I said, I did not meant anything bad by it. Your trouble is well appreciated as I already said.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> I don't know what's invalid about them. The 780 Ti comes with 7 GHz mem out of the box and most classifieds will not run 7 GHz mem. My Classifieds run 6200 on the memory.
> 
> Like it or not, the memory differences on the two cards are very real, and to artificially test something otherwise would just be nonsense.


I didn't know that and I quote you: "most classifieds will not run 7 GHz mem".

And maybe *invalid* was a wrong choice of word. I should have said "*I prefer*" or similar.

The point is *I would prefered* or loved to see that [email protected]/1800 against a [email protected]/1800 in a few game benchmarks if it was possible.

I don't think I have see anywhere a review or something that pits 2 same core/mem clocked 780/780Ti in game and synthetics.

Anyway I apologize for any confusion I may caused.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: snip
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Downclocking the Ti to 6300mhz is what would make them invalid. That's something that no one with a Ti would ever do. Why compare two things when you're going to take performance to below stock speeds for one of them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can kind of see what you're saying, but 7Ghz chips is part of what the Ti is. I couldn't _add_ as much to my Classified as some people can, but I certainly won't _take away_ anything from the Ti.
> 
> My Classified wasn't the best, so if I could've run 7Ghz memory I would have, ha. Trust me though, wouldn't be pleasant. I just posted the results as was the case in my situation. I say right in the description that I kept the Classified's overclock to one that was rock-solid and low temps, which, even though it's a Classified, is how many people are going to be running it for gaming 24/7. My Ti, similarly, was at a rock-solid overclock and at a low temp/voltage as well. Plus 1254mhz is quite an above-average overclock for a normal 780, so it gives people with a vanilla 780 a chance to see what they can expect for the extra $$$.
> 
> When doing overclocks, it's always a gamble between the two cards being compared. I didn't want to hold anything back on the Ti that I got so people can see what it can do, and I didn't want to run my Classified at 1.3v or anything like that because I wanted to compare my Ti to a 780 that's at believable 24/7 gaming clocks. Had I had a better Classified, I would have run it higher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of you misinterpreted what I meant to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I quote my self below in bold.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> ......*great and appreciated*.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> *if possible* clock the memory of the 780 Classy to 1750(7Ghz eff)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> And it would be a lot better for hard data comparison *if* the 780Ti was running at 1254/1750 and the Ti also at 1254/1750.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see anything wrong by clocking down the mem on the Ti since it would give a good performance comparison since unfortunately that Classy mem couldn't go higher.
> 
> I meant it just for a good comparison clock-vs-clock on the 780 vs 780Ti. Because since those with 7200Mhz mem clocks on their 780 will get more performance out of it so the % difference from the 780Ti will be lower.
> 
> I hope this clear why I said to lower the Ti mem to match the Classy mem. But I think I'm already misunderstood and even by posting this I'm probably making it worse.
> 
> As I said, I did not meant anything bad by it. Your trouble is well appreciated as I already said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> I don't know what's invalid about them. The 780 Ti comes with 7 GHz mem out of the box and most classifieds will not run 7 GHz mem. My Classifieds run 6200 on the memory.
> 
> Like it or not, the memory differences on the two cards are very real, and to artificially test something otherwise would just be nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't know that and I quote you: "most classifieds will not run 7 GHz mem".
> 
> And maybe *invalid* was a wrong choice of word. I should have said "*I prefer*" or similar.
> 
> The point is *I would prefered* or loved to see that [email protected]/1800 against a [email protected]/1800 in a few game benchmarks if it was possible.
> 
> I don't think I have see anywhere a review or something that pits 2 same core/mem clocked 780/780Ti in game and synthetics.
> 
> Anyway I apologize for any confusion I may caused.
Click to expand...

I see what you mean now. I kind of thought about doing that, just to see the difference the extra cores make, without the memory being a factor. But then I just didn't bother because I know not many people will care since they'll never be running their Ti with less than a 7Ghz memory clock.

Had someone posted info like that, I'd check it out, but I didn't care enough to actually take the time and do it myself









My Classified is on its way out the door, so I won't get a chance to do it now. But if someone else has a Classified then I could run a few things at a specific clock speed as a comparison.


----------



## elkabong

Hey guys, Got a 2 part message, a check-in / story and a question....

First off - I just joined the GTX 780 Ti club!







I had been running a very reliable and beloved 3-way GTX 580 setup for a few years now (started with 1, and it got out of control as prices dropped LOL), and for my birthday I decided to treat myself to a pair of GTX 780s. I was excited, but thankfully at the same time I was smart - I wasn't 100% sure which of the 780 manufacturers I wanted to go with, so I purchased a single card first to make sure that I liked it, as returning a pair of cards (as I learned last time) isn't super easy once they've been opened.

I decided to try a different company this time, and since I love my MSI laptop I decided to get the 780 "Lightning" card. I had it sitting in my house for about a week before I decided to install it. I was waiting til I had a day to really get in there and clean everything out so I put it off a few extra days until the weekend. Well as luck would have it I got a promotional email letting me know that the 780 Ti was now out. My heart sank.... I just got a new card and the MSI card had been deeply discounted, so I was pretty bummed. Sure, I'd be able to get my 2nd card cheaper, but seeing the huge difference in speed I was understandably saddened. I had opened the box to examine that card but that was as far as I had gone (unpacking), so just for the heck of it I called Amazon, who I had purchased it from for the $2.99 overnight shipping from Amazon Prime.

I asked to speak to a supervisor and explained my story and I got the best news I could have gotten - even though the card had been opened and the price had dropped over $200, since I was an Amazon Prime member and the card hadn't actually been used they were willing not only take it back, but they also covered the return shipping cost and didn't charge me a restocking fee since I was going to be buying the new card from them.

Well I went out to dinner and when I got home guess what.... Amazon is sold out of the EVGA 780 Ti which is the one I wanted. I was heartbroken, I was so excited about getting the upgrade and it was so close yet so far. I looked and found that Newegg did in fact have the model I wanted in stock, but I was worried about Amazon. Another quick phone call later and I was informed that they would still honor the full return price and waive a restocking fee and not hold it against me that they were out of stock!!!!!








So long story short, I was able to upgrade to the 780 Ti! I'm officially a member of the GTX 780 Ti owners club. The 2nd card should be here on Monday, but even with only 1 installed right now I'm actually getting frame rates that are very similar to what I was getting with my 3-way 580 setup - I cannot wait to see what kind of performance I get when I install the 2nd card.

So far I'm so impressed with the card. The performance to price ratio is just fantastic, and I really love the lighting that EVGA did on the card's edge. Sadly I have the 4 fan insert in my Corsair 600T instead of the window so you can't see the lighting really, but it really is a neat feature. My only complaint is the green light that they picked, if I could see it I'd probably have to turn it off as it doesn't go with my white case / blue light theme.

I'm shocked at how cool it stays and how quiet the fans seem to be compared to the 580s even at the higher settings. I am happier with this card stock than I've ever been with any card I've ever owned, and I can't wait to play around and see what kind of overclocking performance I can get out of it in the future.

Now,







for the other reason I posted... I can't find a case badge to save my life.

Normally I can go to eBay and find much nicer case badges than you get for a lot of components - I prefer the nicer domed stickers and don't mind paying 2-3$ for some of them like my x79 chipset one and whatnot, I like the look of matching quality domed badges. Now I like the newest EVGA case badge, but what I'm looking for is the 780 GPU badge. I had a nice domed 580 GPU badge with the nvidia logo and I still had my 2-way SLI badge that I put back on to replace the 3-way badge, but I cannot find either a 780 or 780 Ti GPU badge. I checked eBay and all the usual sources and I just can't find one. I thought it might be a matter of the cards just being too new that the companies that make those didn't think they'd sell enough yet, but you'd think I'd at least find a generic 780 one if not a 780 Ti one.









I guess I'm mostly asking if anybody either knows of a source of them for sure, or if anybody might know of a site or store that has a good selection of case badges and stickers that I might not know about.









Either way, ty for taking the time to read my post and now I'm off to read through the forum and try and see what sort of results and testimonials you guys have about this wonderful card. I'm super impressed with it so far. Time to update my signature and all that fun stuff soon too!

I feel so geeky trying to explain to my console gaming friends why computer gaming is so much better and why I'm willing to spend as much for 1 card as the price of both of their next gen systems, but at least here you guys understand =) I still pre-ordered both the PS4 and the xbox One and I even grabbed a Wii U at launch, but that's just because I can't convince my console friends to build gaming PCs so to spend time with some of them I do have to slum it and hit up the consoles, but PC gaming is what I live for!


----------



## newspiws

How much would you need to overclock a 780 classy to even match a stock 780ti? These look insane to OC on, i may buy one on release.


----------



## elkabong

Wouldn't it have to be a pretty hefty overclock? I thought the main difference between the 780 and the 780 Ti was the 20% increase in CUDA cores more so than clock speed.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elkabong*
> 
> Wouldn't it have to be a pretty hefty overclock? I thought the main difference between the 780 and the 780 Ti was the 20% increase in CUDA cores more so than clock speed.


Depending on the app, my guess is the 780 would need another 125-150mhz core to match the 780ti. From what I've seen in benchmarks and overclocking anyway, somebody with both cards would be able to make a more accurate analysis


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newspiws*
> 
> How much would you need to overclock a 780 classy to even match a stock 780ti? These look insane to OC on, i may buy one on release.


Let me start out by saying that math is not my strong suit, so if I'm not on the right track here then someone else can chime in...

Going off of my results from Battlefield 4 (which I know may not be representative of every game/scenario...):

Classified going from 1150mhz to 1254mhz is a 9% OC for 6% increase in performance (58.3fps to 61.9fps). So the ratio for OC scaling is roughly 3:2.

My Ti overclocked got 73.1fps up from the Classified @ 1254/6300 which got 61.9fps, so that's a 18.1% increase.

So, considering the 3:2 ratio, to get a 18.1% increase in performance on the Classified to match the Ti, you'd need a 27% OC over what it was at, which was 1254mhz. So adding 27% clock speed to get the 18% more performance, you'd need a clock speed of... 1593mhz? Assuming no memory overclocking of course. Does this sound right? 1593mhz core speed to match the Ti at 1275mhz using my 3:2 ratio of overclock%erformance%?

(I'm calculating the overclocked results here. A Classified probably doesn't have to overclock too much to match a stock Ti, but the Ti is an excellent overclocker too







)


----------



## Kuat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *6steven9*
> 
> Just pulled the trigger to 2 EVGA ACX 780 Ti Superclocked booooyaa I'll post pics when they arrive


Do you plan to SLI them?

What about the fact that all people are saying to get reference cards for SLI, so that they blow hot air out of the case?

I still can't decide what to get, ref or aftermarket.


----------



## MerkageTurk

add me


----------



## elkabong

Well congratula*780Ti*ons!


----------



## Seallone

I got My 2 GTX 780 TI,s. Today. Coming from 680 sli. Well very impressed at the moment. Just starting to Benchmark. Will post later, I did get the cards from Scan in UK. and my free games have already been used.4/6 games being used,







Silver Scratched off On delivery, Hw come they arnt in the box's. Will contact Scan or do i contact EVGA.?


----------



## MerkageTurk

well ebuyer said to me my the 780ti does not include the promotion what the hell.


----------



## skyn3t

I'm going to make a chart for Asic, memory,bios version and oc ability will be in the front page.


----------



## Seallone

Wow so they selling the Code's. ? I Usually get from them, But this time i did notice there where no games, so i went with scan.

I bet i paid more just for one game tho







Hows the overclocking going ?


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I'm going to make a chart for Asic, memory,bios version and oc ability will be in the front page.


Thanks for the continued maintenance


----------



## Seallone

Is it worth Reformatting, Every time. You get new Hardware, Just changed from 680 sli to 780 ti sli. on w8.1

Any one got any good video's for TI overclocking and volting + changing bios. i need the max out of these's. ?


----------



## skupples

I've had some pita issues with switching hardware. So I normally uninstall drivers first. Switching my 480s tower to 650ti's next week. Hopefully it goes smooth. They were 89$ refurbs couldn't pass that up


----------



## Uberbob102000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuat*
> 
> Do you plan to SLI them?
> 
> What about the fact that all people are saying to get reference cards for SLI, so that they blow hot air out of the case?
> 
> I still can't decide what to get, ref or aftermarket.


Personally, I go reference because my cards typically go under water so block compatibility is awesome.

I think if you have decent case airflow it shouldn't matter too much.

If it helps: I'm very happy with the GTX 780/770/Titan/780 Ti reference cooling solution. It's fairly quiet, especially compared to my 7970s reference solution.


----------



## Azazil1190

my first run on 780 ti on valley-my second system
[email protected]
1253core -1900memory 1.187v official bios but i have little throttle on these clocks


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> my first run on 780 ti on valley-my second system
> [email protected]
> 1253core -1900memory 1.187v official bios but i have little throttle on these clocks
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pics


Great results. I would flash the skyn3t BIOS immediately and see what you can do at 1.212v. Looks like a hell of a card you got there. Flash and invade the benchmark threads


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuat*
> 
> Do you plan to SLI them?
> 
> What about the fact that all people are saying to get reference cards for SLI, so that they blow hot air out of the case?
> 
> I still can't decide what to get, ref or aftermarket.


Either two reference blower models for sli, or if you have decent spacing on your motherboard you could try two acx models, or even one reference model on the bottom and an acx model as the top card.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Why are you running @ pcie 1.1, use the reg fix.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Why are you running @ pcie 1.1, use the reg fix.


It shows 1.1 when the card is idling. If he was using the windowed stress test during the time of the pic, it would show "PCIe 2.0 @ 2.0"


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> What exactly is ASIC %?


My sig offers a brief summary of it, based on research and my own experience with many graphics cards


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Why are you running @ pcie 1.1, use the reg fix.


\

GPU-Z will read 1.1 some times when not under proper load.

something like "PCI-E x0 @ x8 1.1" or, "PCI-E 3.0 x16 @ x8 1.1"

he should still run the 3.0 crack though.


----------



## cyenz

Any benchs or games that i could use to test OC without spending too much time? Im testing at firestrike and 3dmark06 and it seems ok, but at +200 offset on GPU on stock bios\voltage i think probably its not that stable. Any tips?


----------



## elkabong

My Assassin's Creed / Splinter Cell one worked, but my Batman code wasn't any good. I kept trying and it just wouldn't work. I contacted technical support and this is how they handle it.

*"Hello Adam,

Thank you for contacting NVIDIA Customer Care.

This is Shoaib, I will be working with you to address your concerns as quickly as possible.

From the description, I understand that you are facing issue in redeeming the code. If there has been any misunderstanding, please let me know. Please be assured that I will do my best to help you further or point you in the right direction.

Please update me with the following details to help you further:

1. Picture of game code coupon
2. Please attach the invoice copy of purchase.

I look forward to your reply.

Best Regards,
Shoaib
NVIDIA Customer Care"*

Now I ended up noticing that it was my fault actually. The link that I took to the 1st turn in, when I clicked through It took me to the same page instead of the Batman code page. I didn't even pay attention I just autofilled the form with Chrome's saved info and kept getting the error, once I noticed that there was a separate turn in link for Batman it fixed my problem. But your code is probably actually really used, so I think what they told me to do is what they'll have you do.

Good luck =\


----------



## Azazil1190

When i take the picture i wasnt install force gen3.Now of course iam ok.Tomorrow i have work to do to this baby when i flash it with skyn3t bios.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Galaxy*
> 
> Actually yes I do. With all the speculation that's been going on I think you'll be surprised to hear how simple the problem actually was. *This batch of cards failed because the serial number sticker was somehow placed over the back of a MOSFET.* Seriously. No faulty parts, no bad GPUs or anything like that. You'd be surprised how many problems a sticker being slightly out of place can cause. I'm sure it goes without saying the guy who calibrates the sticker sticking machine has gotten more attention than he's used to recently. *Either way there's no risk of this happening to any cards in North America, Europe, Australia, or anywhere else. Just the one batch in the Chinese market was affected.*


Wanted to copy this over from the 780 Thread. I saw the Galaxy Rep post, so I decided to spring the question on him. this was his response. Note: That supposed recall list containing over 30 batch numbers, is likely a fake, or not an actual recall list, second only affecting one batch of cards in China. So, non issue for anyone here, unless you are living in Taiwan/China, and happen to have a Galaxy card from this ONE batch.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Galaxy*
> 
> Actually yes I do. With all the speculation that's been going on I think you'll be surprised to hear how simple the problem actually was. *This batch of cards failed because the serial number sticker was somehow placed over the back of a MOSFET.* Seriously. No faulty parts, no bad GPUs or anything like that. You'd be surprised how many problems a sticker being slightly out of place can cause. I'm sure it goes without saying the guy who calibrates the sticker sticking machine has gotten more attention than he's used to recently. *Either way there's no risk of this happening to any cards in North America, Europe, Australia, or anywhere else. Just the one batch in the Chinese market was affected.*
> 
> 
> 
> Wanted to copy this over from the 780 Thread. I saw the Galaxy Rep post, so I decided to spring the question on him. this was his response. Note: That supposed recall list containing over 30 batch numbers, is likely a fake, or not an actual recall list, second only affecting one batch of cards in China. So, non issue for anyone here, unless you are living in Taiwan/China, and happen to have a Galaxy card from this ONE batch.
Click to expand...

Good news. Hopefully enough people see it so that we don't have to put up with stupid flame posts for months on end about something that isn't even true. Thanks for posting.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Good news. Hopefully enough people see it so that we don't have to put up with stupid flame posts for months on end about something that isn't even true. Thanks for posting.


Wonder how I contact these "journalists" who documented this "fried 780Ti" to tell them they failed hard, and that 99% of the information they posted ended up being wrong.


----------



## 6steven9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuat*
> 
> Do you plan to SLI them?
> 
> What about the fact that all people are saying to get reference cards for SLI, so that they blow hot air out of the case?
> 
> I still can't decide what to get, ref or aftermarket.


Meh as long as I have good airflow 2 cards shouldn't really be a problem i'm in the Enthoo Primo case fully loaded with fans which was one of the best reviewed cases for air cooling as well as liquid cooling. Plus EVGA ACX cooler is lot better at dissipating heat and the RIVBE which i'm hopefully getting on tuesday if they're not all sold out puts the GFX cards in slot 1 and 4 which gives them a lot of breathing room. You only really see heat issue when going above 2 cards then you probably should be watercooling IMO.......


----------



## jameschisholm

Is it normal for me to not want to play any games until I buy a 780 Ti lol? I'm getting one in 2 weeks and I cba playing anything until I have it..


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Is it normal for me to not want to play any games until I buy a 780 Ti lol? I'm getting one in 2 weeks and I cba playing anything until I have it..


i dont even want to bench until i can get the 780ti classified...but i must! i have to help sky get this volt hack working lol.


----------



## Fniz92

Did anyone else redeem Black Flag? It's not showing in my uplay library, is that normal?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fniz92*
> 
> Did anyone else redeem Black Flag? It's not showing in my uplay library, is that normal?


it wont show up until the 19th, i freaked out thinking they just took my code and didnt give me the game, i had to triple check the fine print


----------



## Fniz92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> it wont show up until the 19th, i freaked out thinking they just took my code and didnt give me the game, i had to triple check the fine print


Ah what a relief, thanks !


----------



## szeged

the 19th cant come fast enough, i wanna be a pirate.

ARRRRRRR ya ready?


----------



## fleetfeather

ugh, need someone to buy my cpu/mobo/psu so I can start prepping my 780ti classy build. also sitting here with enough funds for a reference 780ti too. tough times indeed


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> ugh, need someone to buy my cpu/mobo/psu so I can start prepping my 780ti classy build. also sitting here with enough funds for a reference 780ti too. tough times indeed


which psu/mobo/cpu are you gonna grab?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> the 19th cant come fast enough, i wanna be a pirate.
> 
> ARRRRRRR ya ready?


The 19th can't come fast enough indeed. It's the next delay date for Riv:Black edition.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The 19th can't come fast enough indeed. It's the next delay date for Riv:Black edition.


rofl









i might just spray paint my regular RIVE, patch up all the connection points with some tape, bam, save myself however much money it is for one of the black editions.

ill also be in the market for a new 2011 board when i ruin my rive with spray paint.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> which psu/mobo/cpu are you gonna grab?


keen to chuck a 4770k + gryphon z87 together. powered by a v1000 (actually cheaper than a high-end 750 or 850w... Australia lol.)

gonna try do a black/grey/gold theme


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> keen to chuck a 4770k + gryphon z87 together. powered by a v1000 (actually cheaper than a high-end 750 or 850w... Australia lol.)
> 
> gonna try do a black/grey/gold theme


nice the v1000 is a great psu btw, nothing low end about it imo. hope you get a good 4770k. my bad clocking one is the biggest pain in the ass to get stable at 4.8, meanwhile my good one does 4.8 with barely touching the volts lol.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> rofl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i might just spray paint my regular RIVE, patch up all the connection points with some tape, bam, save myself however much money it is for one of the black editions.
> 
> ill also be in the market for a new 2011 board when i ruin my rive with spray paint.


If looking at phase LET (liquid electric tape) is great for a non-conductive insulator & comes in black. I turn all the things for extreme cooling into black editions.

Looking above I wish I had a 4770k that could do 4.8 without some extreme cooling...


----------



## Testier

Ok, can someone walk me through how to flash a vbios via the tools we have here? Including saving stock bios. Thank you very much


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> nice the v1000 is a great psu btw, nothing low end about it imo. hope you get a good 4770k. my bad clocking one is the biggest pain in the ass to get stable at 4.8, meanwhile my good one does 4.8 with barely touching the volts lol.


Well, I did fairly well for myself with my current 3570k (I can validate 4.5 @ 1.19v, stable 4.5 @ 1.23), but i've probably used up all my "luck quota" now...

Yeah the v1000 was actually my first choice, I found it for sale $20 cheaper than a v750 (same store too rofl) and over $100 cheaper than a AX760i. Not complaining


----------



## elkabong

Anybody have a recommended fan curve or anything? I am used to my 580s which ran a lot hotter so i feel like I had the fans higher than they needed to be, but the fan is so quiet I can't really hear it over the rest of the fans in the case and it doesn't seem to get very hot very easily, even while benching.

I'm just using a mostly stock curve, but I was hoping somebody with more experience in this matter might be willing to help me out. I assume that I'm going to be getting a lot better airflow in general with 2-way vs 3-way SLI, and overall fewer hot devices in the case, even with all 3 of the 580s exhausting out the back I still have the optional 4 120mm fan insert in the window of my Corsair 600T all exhausting air out of the case to pull air off of the cards. It's been working fantastic, so I'd just like to get a good fan curve set.

This is what I have ATM.....


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> If looking at phase LET (liquid electric tape) is great for a non-conductive insulator & comes in black. I turn all the things for extreme cooling into black editions.
> 
> Looking above I wish I had a 4770k that could do 4.8 without some extreme cooling...


i got super lucky on this one 4770k, it can do 5.0 with a tiny bump in volts on just water, the temps are higher obviously, it can do 5.2 with a bit more voltage, but the temps are literally 1c from the throttle point, so i just keep it at 4.8 for 24/7 use.


----------



## HighTemplar

2nd Ti arrived. It's stable at 1330. The other is stable at 1300. Not a bad set of cards indeed.


----------



## jameschisholm

What sort of performance are you getting in Crysis 3 and BF4 SP/MP with 2x Ti's?


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Ok, can someone walk me through how to flash a vbios via the tools we have here? Including saving stock bios. Thank you very much


Ok, so what i understand, you save the bios via GPUZ first, then drag the sky bios to nvflash and drop it. Then follow the command. Then reboot. Right?


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Ok, can someone walk me through how to flash a vbios via the tools we have here? Including saving stock bios. Thank you very much


Sure. It's easy. There's good instructions in the OP and also in the OP of the 680 Lightning Owner's thread, but here's a quick how-to:

Download the NVflash 5.134 linked in the OP, save the 4 files I believe it is to your C:/ folder. Also download skyn3t's BIOS and save it there
Open a command prompt as admin and then type without the quotes "cd c:/" to change the directory
Type without quotes "nvflash --protectoff" just in case
Type without quotes "nvflash -b backup.rom" with backup being what you want to name your stock BIOS (ie- stockBIOS.rom)
Type without quotes "nvflash -4 -5 -6 flashingTo.rom" with flashingTo being the name of skynet's BIOS that you downloaded and also saved in your C:
After it asks you to confirm by pressing Y, let it do its thing, and when it's done do a restart of the computer. Done









You may also get a warning that you have to agree to bypass that says something about the...Device ID I think it is? being different. Just press Y to bypass it, won't do any harm.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Ok, can someone walk me through how to flash a vbios via the tools we have here? Including saving stock bios. Thank you very much


Got o front page and download the Ez3flash and follow the instructions.
You just need 1,2,3 . reboot after you flash.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Got o front page and download the Ez3flash and follow the instructions.
> You just need 1,2,3 . reboot after you flash.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Sure. It's easy. There's good instructions in the OP and also in the OP of the 680 Lightning Owner's thread, but here's a quick how-to:
> 
> Download the NVflash 5.134 linked in the OP, save the 4 files I believe it is to your C:/ folder. Also download skyn3t's BIOS and save it there
> Open a command prompt as admin and then type without the quotes "cd c:/" to change the directory
> Type without quotes "nvflash --protectoff" just in case
> Type without quotes "nvflash -b backup.rom" with backup being what you want to name your stock BIOS (ie- stockBIOS.rom)
> Type without quotes "nvflash -4 -5 -6 flashingTo.rom" with flashingTo being the name of skynet's BIOS that you downloaded and also saved in your C:
> After it asks you to confirm by pressing Y, let it do its thing, and when it's done do a restart of the computer. Done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may also get a warning that you have to agree to bypass that says something about the...Device ID I think it is? being different. Just press Y to bypass it, won't do any harm.


Thank you very much. It worked the second time.








Apparently changing the name of the rom messes things up. I had my 780 ti reading 2688 cores lol.

Which brings up the question, I renamed my backup rom, it should be fine right?


----------



## Jodiuh

Any info on the ETA for non ref cards?


----------



## wstanci3

^^ Early December is what I am hearing.


----------



## szeged

classified is coming early december.

prepare yourselves.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Thank you very much. It worked the second time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently changing the name of the rom messes things up. I had my 780 ti reading 2688 cores lol.
> 
> Which brings up the question, I renamed my backup rom, it should be fine right?


Once you have the rom file(s) saved on your C:/, you can rename them to anything and you'll be fine, as long as you make sure not to change the file type/extension. Well, _almost_ anything, since changing it to iLoveUnicorns.rom might imply that you're not exactly fine afterall


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Once you have the rom file(s) saved on your C:/, you can rename them to anything and you'll be fine, as long as you make sure not to change the file type/extension. Well, _almost_ anything, since changing it to iLoveUnicorns.rom might imply that you're not exactly fine afterall


LOL, thank you. It seems like I got a bad die though. With sky's BIOS, I can only do +187mhz core and +116mhz memory on 130% power and 1.212v.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> 2nd Ti arrived. It's stable at 1330. The other is stable at 1300. Not a bad set of cards indeed.


Nice work, though i wouldnt be quick to call them stable !
post screenies for comparisons sake








Screenies are a must for claims this huge


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Once you have the rom file(s) saved on your C:/, you can rename them to anything and you'll be fine, as long as you make sure not to change the file type/extension. Well, _almost_ anything, since changing it to iLoveUnicorns.rom might imply that you're not exactly fine afterall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, thank you. It seems like I got a bad die though. With sky's BIOS, I can only do +187mhz core and +116mhz memory on 130% power and 1.212v.
Click to expand...

So that's...1241mhz/7232mhz, correct? That's really not too bad. I mean, the memory at the stock speed is already faster than most people's _overclocked_ memory out there. And a 1241mhz Ti is beastly. I was only a few mhz higher than you are (and a bit more on the memory too) and I did quite a number on an average-overclocked regular 780 (my results are in the OP). So you're performance gain is still there, even though it might not seem like you're hitting some of the overclocks others here are.

Plus, if your temps are reasonable, then once the voltage barrier is cracked, you'll be able to get some more mhz out of it by upping the voltage a little. So there's still hope


----------



## ssgwright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Keep us update regarding the GPU incident in china.
> 
> About the new bios , let me clear up this. I was and still testing the B1 revision. 80.80.21.00.46 It does look very solid. Results will come in two flavors Galaxy & sky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all this update you right.
> Front page has the latest update for about your question. Also I did added the note there for a reason explained to no to flash and compatibility also with a user info mistaken.
> I said that I will confirm that with you


eta!


----------



## ssgwright

question, has afterburner been updated to support voltage adjust and monitoring yet? If so can we use Zarudo's program to manually adjust the voltages, oh and is the afterburner llc hack working?


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> So that's...1241mhz/7232mhz, correct? That's really not too bad. I mean, the memory at the stock speed is already faster than most people's _overclocked_ memory out there. And a 1241mhz Ti is beastly. I was only a few mhz higher than you are (and a bit more on the memory too) and I did quite a number on an average-overclocked regular 780 (my results are in the OP). So you're performance gain is still there, even though it might not seem like you're hitting some of the overclocks others here are.
> 
> Plus, if your temps are reasonable, then once the voltage barrier is cracked, you'll be able to get some more mhz out of it by upping the voltage a little. So there's still hope


thank you. Readjusted clocks with more rigid testing gives a +181mhz on the core(1226mhz) and +204mhz memory(can be still pushed further, yet to be tested.) Still a lemon compare to other 780 tis. Though my temp is not too bad with 100% fan.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Depending on the app, my guess is the 780 would need another 125-150mhz core to match the 780ti. From what I've seen in benchmarks and overclocking anyway, somebody with both cards would be able to make a more accurate analysis


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Let me start out by saying that math is not my strong suit, so if I'm not on the right track here then someone else can chime in...
> 
> Going off of my results from Battlefield 4 (which I know may not be representative of every game/scenario...):
> 
> Classified going from 1150mhz to 1254mhz is a 9% OC for 6% increase in performance (58.3fps to 61.9fps). So the ratio for OC scaling is roughly 3:2.
> 
> My Ti overclocked got 73.1fps up from the Classified @ 1254/6300 which got 61.9fps, so that's a 18.1% increase.
> 
> So, considering the 3:2 ratio, to get a 18.1% increase in performance on the Classified to match the Ti, you'd need a 27% OC over what it was at, which was 1254mhz. So adding 27% clock speed to get the 18% more performance, you'd need a clock speed of... 1593mhz? Assuming no memory overclocking of course. Does this sound right? 1593mhz core speed to match the Ti at 1275mhz using my 3:2 ratio of overclock%erformance%?
> 
> (I'm calculating the overclocked results here. A Classified probably doesn't have to overclock too much to match a stock Ti, but the Ti is an excellent overclocker too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


From the reviews I read so far that had also a OCed 780 I believe it was about 150-200Mhz clock advantage over the 780.

Also I concluded to that by some benchmarks here of 3DMark and Valley that they were matching my best score of my previous [email protected]/1780 with about 125-150Mhz less.

So it takes about 1350-1400Mhz 780 to match a 1202-1215Mhz 780Ti in games and about 125-150Mhz in synthetics.

At least thats what I noticed so far.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> my first run on 780 ti on valley-my second system
> [email protected]
> 1253core -1900memory 1.187v official bios but i have little throttle on these clocks
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice scores !
What tweaks did you use ?


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I'm going to make a chart for Asic, memory,bios version and oc ability will be in the front page.


That would be great man.

Thanks for all of your hard work


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> classified is coming early december.
> 
> prepare yourselves.


my logical half told me to wait for the classy and I gave in. I cancelled my order for a sc acx. I think ican manage waiting a few weeks...


----------



## Renairy

We should have basic info in screenshots for all posters... i mean a simple "i got x amount of Mhz" isn't adequate information for comparisons and what not.
Can we have screenshots and other info also?

Such as in a screenshot:

GPU-z
Precision X with the graph paused, showing clock/voltage/mem etc.
CPU + Clock speed
And any tweaks, if any
I mean that would be fantastic.....imagine how much better this thread would be.
That way we can see how other cards compare/throttle/overvolt/boost etc.
Lets make it the norm here...
Let me demo a Screenie..



Camon peeps, no slackers..... post them screenshots and i promise to REP+ each one !


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> What sort of performance are you getting in Crysis 3 and BF4 SP/MP with 2x Ti's?


Check out this clip I made: 




Using an i7-4770k and 2 x EVGA GTX 780 Ti's - everything stock. Will start overclocking once I get my custom loop set up.

In BF4 @ 2560x1440, Ultra settings, and 4xMSAA, my average FPS is around 120.

Haven't tried Crysis 3 yet


----------



## CluckyTaco

Proud owner of an EVGA GTX780Ti SC











Also 82% ASIC


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaitu87*
> 
> Proud owner of an EVGA GTX780Ti SC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also 82% ASIC


I know that feeling... Congratz!!!!


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> My sig offers a brief summary of it, based on research and my own experience with many graphics cards


Thank you. So which is more desirable?


----------



## apav

Hey guys,

I did some research but I'm still having a hard time deciding. Is it worth it to sell my 780 to get a 780 Ti? Common sense tells me no, but since I'm runnning 1440p 120hz I need any boost to my framrates I can get (in a reasonable price range). I think the smart thing to do would be to wait for the 800 series cards, but I have no idea when they're coming out, what price they will be, and how the flagship card (880?) will compare to this generation.

You might think I'm crazy willing to keep upgrading so soon, but I'm aiming for consistently getting above 80 fps (for me anything above 80 fps has diminishing returns, so 80 is a reasonable sweet spot with 120hz) in most games @ 1440p and max settings. I'm not quite there yet, so I'm looking for the upgrade that will do it.

Thanks!


----------



## SeeThruHead

Get a second 780.


----------



## DanteCifer

Had a little trouble with my PSU but now its ALIIIVEEEE


----------



## Renairy

My quest to stabilize *1300Mhz @ 1.187v* with Boost 2.0 enabled.

I didn't tweak a thing in Nvidia Control panel to make sure there is enough stress on the GPU.
I could push the mem higher but i'm not looking for benchmark records atm.

-*Heaven 4.0 - 1080p - 8xAA Ultra*


-*Valley 1.0 - 1080p - 8xAA Ultra*


-*3 Runs of Metro 2033 - 1080p - 4xMSAA - Maxed*


-*3DMARKk Firestrike EXTREME*


EDIT: Crashed in BF4 within 30 seconds


----------



## ssgwright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaitu87*
> 
> Proud owner of an EVGA GTX780Ti SC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also 82% ASIC


damn almost beat me


----------



## Testier

I am curious to what counts as a "stable " OC in here. I use tomb raider 4 x SSAA max on 1440p benchmark as a standard. It is pretty rigid I think. I can probably do a higher clock on other things.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> I am curious to what counts as a "stable " OC in here. I use tomb raider 4 x SSAA max on 1440p benchmark as a standard. It is pretty rigid I think. I can probably do a higher clock on other things.


Well my 1300Mhz was short lived...... crashed in BF4 within 30 seconds


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Well my 1300Mhz was short lived...... crashed in BF4 within 30 seconds


Frankly, I pulled 1259ish valley no problem, massive problem in tomb raider.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> I am curious to what counts as a "stable " OC in here. I use tomb raider 4 x SSAA max on 1440p benchmark as a standard. It is pretty rigid I think. I can probably do a higher clock on other things.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Well my 1300Mhz was short lived...... crashed in BF4 within 30 seconds


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Frankly, I pulled 1259ish valley no problem, massive problem in tomb raider.


Have you guys tried Farcry 3? Just play a little bit with your OC to see what happens...








I think it will redefine the word stable!


----------



## DimmyK

First ACX here I believe.



ASIC 78.1. Boosts to 1150 on stock.

Skyn3t, is it OK to flash your BIOS on ACX?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> First ACX here I believe.
> 
> 
> 
> ASIC 78.1. Boosts to 1150 on stock.
> 
> Skyn3t, is it OK to flash your BIOS on ACX?


Yes.


----------



## Robilar

So do all of the 780Ti's use Hynix memory?


----------



## apav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> Get a second 780.


I understand SLI is better, but after my 6950 CF disaster I don't think I ever want to deal with dual gpu's again







That would be the better upgrade, but it also depends on how each game supports it, and upgrading to a 780 Ti would be cheaper (~$200 versus ~$500).


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Thank you. So which is more desirable?


Well its definitely not a end-all-be-all factor, but in general, you don't want an ASIC below 65, unless you are cooling with LN2 and you have a PCB that can provide extreme voltages.

if you stick to air cooling, 80+ ASIC is what you want, because the chip is likely to clock higher on voltages that are low enough for air cooling. 80+ ASIC chips will eventually "hit a wall" where adding voltage stops raising your max OC, no matter how much voltage you give it, but that "wall" is at a point where you'd have temps of 100C+ already anyway (partly due to higher temps produced by high ASIC) so this is a non-factor with air cooling, especially a blower-style cooler. Another thing is that a high-ASIC chip's stability is less influenced by temperatures, again making it ideal for air cooling.

For water cooling, 70-75 ASIC is usually ideal because the chip is more responsive when voltage is increased and you'll gain more OC room by adding a certain amount of voltage (say 100mV) than you would with a 80+ ASIC chip, and with the lower temperatures from water you can add enough voltage to reach amazing clock speeds without worrying about damaging the chip. A high ASIC chip will still do decent under water, but due to that "wall" it will hit, a low ASIC chip will ultimately reach a higher clock.

TL;DR version:

LN2 cooling? Sub-65 ASIC.
Water cooling? 70-75 ASIC.
Air cooling? 80+ ASIC.

Of course there are always exceptions that break this pattern, but is generally how it pans out.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> First ACX here I believe.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASIC 78.1. Boosts to 1150 on stock.
> 
> Skyn3t, is it OK to flash your BIOS on ACX?


yes, but the fan profile will be different, so better if you send me the ACX bios and I will mod it and slap it in the front page.


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Have you guys tried Farcry 3? Just play a little bit with your OC to see what happens...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it will redefine the word stable!


Sleeping Dogs is another OC breaker.

'Tis the frustrating nature of overclocking... You may be 98% stable at a certain clock speed, but to become 100% stable you may need to sacrifice up to 100Mhz sometimes...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> So do all of the 780Ti's use Hynix memory?


Looks like, we all know for sure after the chart that I'm about to do for the front page. also FtW420 shared some info somerewhere that I could not remmeber where but I read it. How to read the memory manufactory without removing the cooling system.
By using the Nvinspector
This is news for me I never knew tha *Nv*inspector would able to read the memory using drivers.
just to you guys know I had played with it since it come out LOL.
Thank you FtW420
just roll over the mouse into the blue box where is the GDDR5


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> yes, but the fan profile will be different, so better if you send me the ACX bios and I will mod it and slap it in the front page.


PM incoming


----------



## h2spartan

Isn't having higher ASIC just better all around for air, water and LN2. I know if I had a choice of a higher ASIC vs a lower, I would easily pick the highest first even though I intend on watercooling. I think there is more proof that having higher ASIC usually translates to having more stability at higher clocks on lower voltage. At least that is what I have gathered through the hundreds if not thousands of posts while being both a Titan and a 780 owner.

I think people are just trying to pump themselves up about having a crap card with low ASIC....







....just kidding!


----------



## h2spartan

The plan is to get a classified 780ti and I know, while there is no guarantee that I will get a high ASIC chip, do you guys think that I would have a better chance getting a higher ASIC with a classified than a reference?


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> The plan is to get a classified 780ti and I know, while there is no guarantee that I will get a high ASIC chip, do you guys think that I would have a better chance getting a higher ASIC with a classified than a reference?


a classified with 60% asic will overclock better than a reference with 90% asic. idk if that answers your question.


----------



## DimmyK

I started playing with OC, got er to 1265/3815 @ 1.187v with Skyn3t's bios.

Here is Sniper Elite bench: 63.7 FPS



For comparison, same settings with my GTX 780: 53.6 FPS



Roughly 20% faster than my old card @1202/3456 (1.2v). This thing is a beast, clocks better with lower voltage.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> The plan is to get a classified 780ti and I know, while there is no guarantee that I will get a high ASIC chip, do you guys think that I would have a better chance getting a higher ASIC with a classified than a reference?


All luck with what you get.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> The plan is to get a classified 780ti and I know, while there is no guarantee that I will get a high ASIC chip, do you guys think that I would have a better chance getting a higher ASIC with a classified than a reference?


if higher asic is truly dependent upon higher overclocks on stock voltage, yes, the % chance will be higher.

this is simply because some chips in the lower tiers (note: some, not all) will be in those lower tiers because they failed to reach classy clocks with stock voltages.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> a classified with 60% asic will overclock better than a reference with 90% asic. idk if that answers your question.


I know the quality a classy offers but it wouldn't hurt to have a higher ASIC even with the classy.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> if higher asic is truly dependent upon higher overclocks on stock voltage, yes, the % chance will be higher.
> 
> this is simply because some chips in the lower tiers (note: some, not all) will be in those lower tiers because they failed to reach classy clocks with stock voltages.


Thanks! that's what I figured. Regardless I would have got a classy anyway.


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> Well its definitely not a end-all-be-all factor, but in general, you don't want an ASIC below 65, unless you are cooling with LN2 and you have a PCB that can provide extreme voltages.
> 
> if you stick to air cooling, 80+ ASIC is what you want, because the chip is likely to clock higher on voltages that are low enough for air cooling. 80+ ASIC chips will eventually "hit a wall" where adding voltage stops raising your max OC, no matter how much voltage you give it, but that "wall" is at a point where you'd have temps of 100C+ already anyway (partly due to higher temps produced by high ASIC) so this is a non-factor with air cooling, especially a blower-style cooler. Another thing is that a high-ASIC chip's stability is less influenced by temperatures, again making it ideal for air cooling.
> 
> For water cooling, 70-75 ASIC is usually ideal because the chip is more responsive when voltage is increased and you'll gain more OC room by adding a certain amount of voltage (say 100mV) than you would with a 80+ ASIC chip, and with the lower temperatures from water you can add enough voltage to reach amazing clock speeds without worrying about damaging the chip. A high ASIC chip will still do decent under water, but due to that "wall" it will hit, a low ASIC chip will ultimately reach a higher clock.
> 
> TL;DR version:
> 
> LN2 cooling? Sub-65 ASIC.
> Water cooling? 70-75 ASIC.
> Air cooling? 80+ ASIC.
> 
> Of course there are always exceptions that break this pattern, but is generally how it pans out.


Thank you kind sir. I will be watercooling these cards as soon as EK releases some full cover blocks for these.


----------



## skyn3t

vBios update 11/15/2013
Quote:


> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Ti Owner's Club
> 
> DimmyK, thanks for sharing the ACX bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> Front page update with new Ref and ACX vBios
> 
> I had made a very slightly modification on the first Reference Bios accroding to the new ACX bios.
> so I ask everyone to update to the new Ref vBios locate in the front page.
> For the new future ACX Owner's, vBios is ready to be downloaded and flashed.
> 
> skyn3t-Ti-vBios update
> 
> *G*TX 780 *R*eference model
> skyn3t-Ti-vBios.zip 135k
> *G*TX 780 *A*CX model
> skyn3t-Ti-ACX-vBios.zip 135k
> 
> Nvidia GTX 780 Ti Ref & ACX
> Version 80.80.30.00.80
> Base core clock 1045Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> Fan Idle 20%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 100% 300w by 200% slide 600w >>Evga Precision X
> Default power target 100% 300w by 300% slide 600w>> Msi AfterBurner
> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Ti Owner's Club


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> vBios update 11/15/2013


thx for your hard work sky!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> thx for your hard work sky!


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> vBios update 11/15/2013


Thanks skyn3t

If we have reference GTX 780 Ti's, we cannot use the ACX BIOS, correct?

Also, how am I looking?

Card #1: 72.9% ASIC quality
Card #2: 83.7% ASIC quality


----------



## Fniz92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Card #2: 83.7% ASIC quality


That is amazing, is that the superclocked EVGA 780 Ti?

Ah just noticed byGPU-Z it's the regular.
Looks like EVGA isn't picking the best chips for the superclocked afterall.


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fniz92*
> 
> That is amazing, is that the superclocked EVGA 780 Ti?


Negative. It's a reference EVGA GTX 780 Ti.

Does this mean that, when both cards are enabled in SLI, that I will be limited to the maximum stable overclock of the less capable card of the two?


----------



## Robilar

I have an 80.5% with mine and it is just the reference, not the Superclocked.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Thanks skyn3t
> 
> If we have reference GTX 780 Ti's, we cannot use the ACX BIOS, correct?
> 
> Also, how am I looking?
> 
> Card #1: 72.9% ASIC quality
> Card #2: 83.7% ASIC quality
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


*W*ell if you find the ACX better than Ref, knowing the difference in fan profile, is fine.For owners under water no issue at all cuz no fan will be using.
both bios REF & ACX from stock to vBios is a bit different. what I mean is one may performance better from another but chances is almost "0"

only you guys going to tell me.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fniz92*
> 
> That is amazing, is that the superclocked EVGA 780 Ti?
> 
> Ah just noticed byGPU-Z it's the regular.
> Looks like EVGA isn't picking the best chips for the superclocked afterall.


Hey mines 72% and benches @ 1300mhz stock BIOS. 1.187v.
ASIC isnt the OC indicator from heaven.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> I started playing with OC, got er to 1265/3815 @ 1.187v with Skyn3t's bios.
> 
> Here is Sniper Elite bench: 63.7 FPS
> 
> 
> 
> For comparison, same settings with my GTX 780: 53.6 FPS
> 
> 
> 
> Roughly 20% faster than my old card @1202/3456 (1.2v). This thing is a beast, clocks better with lower voltage.


Nice! Please if you have any saved benchmark screenshots of your [email protected]/3456, can you please redo as many benchmarks as possible with your [email protected] with mem stock?

This will provide really good hard data for the clock vs clock performance of the 780 vs the 780Ti.


----------



## szeged

my new classified block arrived cracked D: D: D:





oh well, it wont affect performance with the crack in that spot, i could also probably rma it as well.

hey guys btw, i need opinions on this new camera i got, how do you think these shots turned out? im debating taking this one back and trying a new one, since i dont know jack about cameras i dont know what to look for in a camera to take good shots lol. let me know what you think please, i got 15 days to take it back for a full refund.


----------



## h2spartan

oh nvm


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> my new classified block arrived cracked D: D: D:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh well, it wont affect performance with the crack in that spot, i could also probably rma it as well.
> 
> hey guys btw, i need opinions on this new camera i got, how do you think these shots turned out? im debating taking this one back and trying a new one, since i dont know jack about cameras i dont know what to look for in a camera to take good shots lol. let me know what you think please, i got 15 days to take it back for a full refund


Them images are flawless.... dnt know what ur expecting


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> my new classified block arrived cracked D: D: D:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh well, it wont affect performance with the crack in that spot, i could also probably rma it as well.
> 
> hey guys btw, i need opinions on this new camera i got, how do you think these shots turned out? im debating taking this one back and trying a new one, since i dont know jack about cameras i dont know what to look for in a camera to take good shots lol. let me know what you think please, i got 15 days to take it back for a full refund.


I would start with reviews. Look up reviews for this camera.


----------



## SeeThruHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> my new classified block arrived cracked D: D: D:
> 
> oh well, it wont affect performance with the crack in that spot, i could also probably rma it as well.
> 
> hey guys btw, i need opinions on this new camera i got, how do you think these shots turned out? im debating taking this one back and trying a new one, since i dont know jack about cameras i dont know what to look for in a camera to take good shots lol. let me know what you think please, i got 15 days to take it back for a full refund.


rma that. You'll get a new block before the classy comes anyway.


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Nice scores !
> What tweaks did you use ?


Thanks man.The only tweaks is from nvidia panel for the valley.


----------



## Azazil1190

Guys problem to afterburner 17beta.i cant to unlock the voltage with the oficial bios i dont know if i flash my card


----------



## Azazil1190

fix it with llc soft mode time for some bench now


----------



## Azazil1190

what psu i need for the 780 ti ?i have a tx750 the old one.When i o/c my card with skyn3t bios at 1200core-stock memory 287% tdp voltage 1223 (using AB 17beta)when the valley start to bench my pc shutdown and when goes to boot windows i take blue screen.now i flash my card again to the official bios.the strange is that i can run valley 1253core 3808memory tdp 106% 1187v official bios.what happend????


----------



## Sk1llS

Seriously please use the edit/delete button. No need to post 6 times in a row.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> This is news for me I never knew tha *Nv*inspector would able to read the memory using drivers.
> just to you guys know I had played with it since it come out LOL.


Asus MemoryInfo 1005 should work too. http://www.mediafire.com/download/voj4j1rlk0ucfz4/MemoryInfo+1005.rar


----------



## DimmyK

Skyn3t, thanks for modding ACX bios. Flashed it and everything is great so far, fan returned to ACX levels. I'm at 1251/3920 @ 1.187 currently, but it's unstable in FC3. Going to have to lower some more to be 100% game-stable. I can bench @ 1280+ though. i won't have time to play with it until probably late night today, missus insists on family activities and such.


----------



## Shpongle

Got my 780 ti last night.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/4g82r/

Heaven and Valley runs:



I've got an ASIC quality of 74.6% so hopefully this card will do well under water.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> what psu i need for the 780 ti ?i have a tx750 the old one.When i o/c my card with skyn3t bios at 1200core-stock memory 287% tdp voltage 1223 (using AB 17beta)when the valley start to bench my pc shutdown and when goes to boot windows i take blue screen.now i flash my card again to the official bios.the strange is that i can run valley 1253core 3808memory tdp 106% 1187v official bios.what happend????


You have to understand 2 things:
One is GK110 is a power house! It can consume up to 572W just for the core! when you start to increase voltage and increase the PT it will draw ridiculous amounts of Watts from your PSU!
Two is every PSU with age and usage will not be able to give you the same wattage as when you bought it! You say its old so probably it wont even give you a sustained clean 600W!
Thats why you are having problems!
Try to reduce the PT! instead of having it at maximum try half! only increase the PT when its hits 100% and you see downclocks!


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You have to understand 2 things:
> One is GK110 is a power house! It can consume up to 572W just for the core! when you start to increase voltage and increase the PT it will draw ridiculous amounts of Watts from your PSU!
> Two is every PSU with age and usage will not be able to give you the same wattage as when you bought it! You say its old so probably it wont even give you a sustained clean 600W!
> Thats why you are having problems!
> Try to reduce the PT! instead of having it at maximum try half! only increase the PT when its hits 100% and you see downclocks!


sooo i need i good psu what about 850 or 1000 watts?akasa or enermax is better you think?


----------



## MerkageTurk

just received this beast,




Asic seems much higher then my 780


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> just received this beast,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asic seems much higher then my 780


At this point, I am really wishing for a low asic card instead of my high asic card..... or anything having better OC headroom then my card....

Max stable core with sky's bios is like 1226mhz.....
Got be the worst OC in the club.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> sooo i need i good psu what about 850 or 1000 watts?akasa or enermax is better you think?


Go here and read some reviews: http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews
The best site there is for PSU reviews!


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> sooo i need i good psu what about 850 or 1000 watts?akasa or enermax is better you think?


Check this thread - our OCN member somewhat of a PSU guru has many threads with TONS of helpful info.

*PSU index thread*

Also in that link is an entire thread dedicated to the Enemax series. shilka provides links for each and every PSU and offers a lot of insight on build / quality without having to dig for it.


----------



## Furlans

Under valley with a 780Ti 1260mhz/7600mhz @1,212 my PSU starts buzzing Like a screaming monster. Is a TX750M not enough for a 780Ti and a [email protected],5ghz 1,262?


----------



## Testier

Wait, the in game OSD display of TDP % do not go by the limit you set? For example, 130% on sky's bios would give me 390w. In game OSD reads 101%, would give me 1.01 x 390w?


----------



## 460cidpower

Once you get it fully stable, would you mind posting all of your settings? I'm getting my SC ACX 780 Ti GTX on Thursday. I'm not used to OCing these types of cards, the last card I had was a SC 670 GTX.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *460cidpower*
> 
> Once you get it fully stable, would you mind posting all of your settings? I'm getting my SC ACX 780 Ti GTX on Thursday. I'm not used to OCing these types of cards, the last card I had was a SC 670 GTX.


Your 780 ti ACX may not overclock as well as his.


----------



## 460cidpower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Your 780 ti ACX may not overclock as well as his.


I know this but I need some kind of baseline to compare mine to. There's no guide that I know of that explains fully what combination of settings one should try for OCing these cards. There's now so many different settings to adjust, maybe someone can give a simple explanation of what settings to start with for OCing these cards?


----------



## Shpongle

Can anyone tell me what size the Torx screws are on the backside of the PCB?


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shpongle*
> 
> Can anyone tell me what size the Torx screws are on the backside of the PCB?


I believe they are T6.


----------



## OccamRazor

*Revised Afterburner beta 17*

http://www.guru3d.com/files_get/msi_afterburner_beta_download,19.html


----------



## brandon6199

Unigine Valley Benchmark Run

Core i7-4770k @ stock
2 x EVGA GTX 780 Ti SLI @ 1202 mhz w/ boost (stock)



Can't wait to set up my custom loop


----------



## MerkageTurk

Dear EVGA

I did not receive my game bundle, which is Batman, Assassins Creed and Splinter Cell

Kind regards

MT


----------



## brandon6199

Also,

If my stock reference GTX 780 Ti's reach 1202 mhz with boost, is that considered decent?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> Under valley with a 780Ti 1260mhz/7600mhz @1,212 my PSU starts buzzing Like a screaming monster. Is a TX750M not enough for a 780Ti and a [email protected],5ghz 1,262?


Reviews - Corsair TX750M 750W
Quote:


> Well, that's interesting. A new CWT platform greets us. Of course, I should have known - all four of the cover mounting screws were loose. Speaking of those screws, Corsair really needs to go back to Philips heads on them. What I got were Allen screws so small, I didn't have a single US or Metric bit that actually fit. I'm guessing the factory had the same problem, and that's why the screws were loose.


did you check for loose screws?









J/K

though i am believing you may just be pushing that guy hard, i'd be surprised if it couldn't handle it, it or your GPU would shut down.


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Dear EVGA
> 
> I did not receive my game bundle, which is Batman, Assassins Creed and Splinter Cell
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> MT


Took me some digging around, but I found it. Once you register your card with EVGA, don't log out and go here: http://www.evga.com/articles/00793/, scroll down until you see "Collect your code" section. There should be button.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> just received this beast,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asic seems much higher then my 780


Doesn't look like GPU-Z is recognizing PhysX as being installed. That happens to me sometimes, driver install sometimes drops the ball and I have to install it manually. Here's the link to the latest PhysX installer- http://www.nvidia.com/object/physx-9.13.0725-driver.html

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Dear EVGA
> 
> I did not receive my game bundle, which is Batman, Assassins Creed and Splinter Cell
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> MT


You have to, first, register your card at EVGA.com. Then once it's registered and you've uploaded the invoice, from the main heading go to "Community --> Current Promotions" and then next to the "Pirates, Heroes, and Spies" promo click "MORE". Then scroll down and follow the directions there









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Also,
> 
> If my stock reference GTX 780 Ti's reach 1202 mhz with boost, is that considered decent?


You mean with no manual offset applied? That's pretty damn good I'd say, yes. What's the ASIC just out of curiosity?


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Wait, the in game OSD display of TDP % do not go by the limit you set? For example, 130% on sky's bios would give me 390w. In game OSD reads 101%, would give me 1.01 x 390w?


Can someone chime in on this?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Unigine Valley Benchmark Run
> 
> Core i7-4770k @ stock
> 2 x EVGA GTX 780 Ti SLI @ 1202 mhz w/ boost (stock)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to set up my custom loop


hrrmmm... That score should be a good 10-20fps higher.


----------



## SeeThruHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav*
> 
> I understand SLI is better, but after my 6950 CF disaster I don't think I ever want to deal with dual gpu's again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be the better upgrade, but it also depends on how each game supports it, and upgrading to a 780 Ti would be cheaper (~$200 versus ~$500).


Ha I know exactly what you mean, I have 6990 + 6970 and it was the absolute worst thing ever. But on the Nvidia side I've been running SLI 670s now for a long while and have had zero issues. So I would definitely recommend SLI 780's. Sure it's more expensive but you're getting way more for your dollar. I dunno how much you could get for your 780 now. maybe 450? That's still not 200 close to the 699. + tax its going to cost for a 780ti.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> hrrmmm... That score should be a good 10-20fps higher.


That's because his 4770k is bottlenecking his cards. Did it to my 780 Classifieds.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> That's because his 4770k is bottlenecking his cards. Did it to my 780 Classifieds.


I'm going to have disagree unless it's 100% stock, and even then... ehhhhhhh.... I score WAY higher then that on a 3570k w/ two titans.

I know the Ti's aren't benching THAT hot yet, but still two of them should be @least 120fps @ 1080p in valley.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm going to have disagree unless it's 100% stock, and even then... ehhhhhhh.... I score WAY higher then that on a 3570k w/ two titans.
> 
> I know the Ti's aren't benching THAT hot yet, but still two of them should be @least 120fps @ 1080p in valley.


He said it was at stock. And I've experienced it in BF4 with my 780 Classifieds overclocked and CPU set to stock and in Valley.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm going to have disagree unless it's *100% stock*, and even then... ehhhhhhh.... I score WAY higher then that on a 3570k w/ two titans.
> 
> I know the Ti's aren't benching THAT hot yet, but still two of them should be @least 120fps @ 1080p in valley.


well...
Quote:


> Core i7-4770k @ *stock*
> 2 x EVGA GTX 780 Ti SLI @ 1202 mhz w/ boost (stock)












And yeah, I would say the 3570k OC'd to 4.5 is going to fair a lot better than that stock 4770k in terms of bottlenecking


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> He said it was at stock. And I've experienced it in BF4 with my 780 Classifieds overclocked and CPU set to stock and in Valley.


oops, I read "@ clock" not "@ stock"

also, no comparison their. BF4 =/= valley in any way shape or form. BF4 is MUCH MUCH more cpu intensive then valley. He could probably enable turbo boost & remove any necking in valley.

he must be on the i7 ref cooler to be running it @ stock, though even ref can handle turbo boost. (yes i see his loop comment)


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> oops, I read "@ clock" not "@ stock"
> 
> also, no comparison their. BF4 =/= valley in any way shape or form. BF4 is MUCH MUCH more cpu intensive then valley. He could probably enable turbo boost & remove any necking in valley.
> 
> he must be on the i7 ref cooler to be running it @ stock, though even ref can handle turbo boost. (yes i see his loop comment)


I know valley and BF4 aren't equal in CPU usage.







I should have phrased it better. I was getting bottlnecking in both valley and BF4. In BF4 it was awful. I had to set it to low just to get acceptable frames.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I know valley and BF4 aren't equal in CPU usage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have phrased it better. I was getting bottlnecking in both valley and BF4. In BF4 it was awful. I had to set it to low just to get acceptable frames.


even with hyper threading on?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I know valley and BF4 aren't equal in CPU usage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have phrased it better. I was getting bottlnecking in both valley and BF4. *In BF4 it was awful. I had to set it to low just to get acceptable frames.*












4770k @ 4.5 + SLI 780 Classy = CPU bottleneck in BF4 requiring Low settings?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4770k @ 4.5 + SLI 780 Classy = CPU bottleneck in BF4 requiring Low settings?


At stock it required low settings. I play just fine at high settings with 4.7Ghz and 1358Mhz with 7400 mem. I'm playing on 3240x1920, otherwise I'd be playing at maxed out everything.


----------



## fleetfeather

ahhh right, right


----------



## jameyscott

On topic, what are you guys hitting in Valley/max clocks with 1.21v? How's the overclocking and what memory chips come with stock 780Ti's?


----------



## Testier

Ok,so does anyone know how the TDP percentage show on the OSD works? Does it scale the percentage of the power draw through the current set tdp or does it scale from the bios 100% TDP.


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> sooo i need i good psu what about 850 or 1000 watts?akasa or enermax is better you think?


I'm running 2 780 Ti's at 1.212v and a 3770k @ 4.7ghz 1.37v on an 850W OCZ PSU without an issue... You can draw ~1040 watts from the wall on an 82% efficiency rated PSU before you start hitting it's RATED limits... many PSUs are capable of 10 to 20% more than their rated amount in bursts (such as gaming sessions) but not for days on end. There have been several reviews on sites such as JG that have shown that some companies use the same unit for multiple wattages, thus some units are capable of much more than their rating. Should you try it? Not really. But a good 850W PSU can just about run any SLI setup you throw at it, especially with my OC'd 3770k & OC'd 780 Ti's. Perhaps with a highly OC'd 3930K like my other rig, I wouldn't do it, but on an LGA 1155 or 1150 rig... for sure. If you keep everything stock or at least don't increase voltage, you could even get by with a 750W. So for ONE GPU, I'd say a 500W or 550W would do just fine.

By the way guys... both of my 780 Ti's have Hynix memory... is that the good memory or the bad memory? It seems to overclock pretty well on the first card, but I haven't had the time to really tweak the second, which is my better clocking card by 30-40mhz. The first card is stable in Valley at 1300mhz, 2nd card is stable at 1330mhz. The memory is yet to be tested. And yes I'll be posting screenshots once I nail a good OC/Bench down.

For some reason my Valley scores are low. I think my CPU OC is unstable or I've got some other issue that I don't know about. Perhaps its Windows 8.1 using extra resources. I should be getting much more than 80fps in Valley @ 1300mhz plus. I'll install Win 7 x64 Pro tomorrow and see.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> sooo i need i good psu what about 850 or 1000 watts?akasa or enermax is better you think?


1000W units:

Antec High Current Pro 1000w
Cooler Master v1000
EVGA Supernova 1000P2
EVGA Supernova 1000G2
NZXT Hale90 v2 1000w

850W units

EVGA Supernova nex850 (not released yet, will be amazing though)
Cooler Master v850
Antect High Current Pro 850w
NZXT Hale90 v2 850w


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> oops, I read "@ clock" not "@ stock"
> 
> also, no comparison their. BF4 =/= valley in any way shape or form. BF4 is MUCH MUCH more cpu intensive then valley. He could probably enable turbo boost & remove any necking in valley.
> 
> he must be on the i7 ref cooler to be running it @ stock, though even ref can handle turbo boost. (yes i see his loop comment)




You guessed it! My i7-4770k is *completely stock* - as are my GTX 780 Ti's.

So when I push my i7-4770k past 4.5 GHz I should be seeing 120+ FPS in valley, correct?


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> 
> 
> You guessed it! My i7-4770k is *completely stock* - as are my GTX 780 Ti's.
> 
> So when I push my i7-4770k past 4.5 GHz I should be seeing 120+ FPS in valley, correct?


Kinda went overkill on that PSU, lol. Unless you plan on watercooling everything later on or adding a 3rd GPU.


----------



## nodicaL

What do you guys use for GPU stability tests?

I'm crashing in CoD Ghosts, but I don't know if that's just the buggy game or what.
Valley doesn't crash at 1300Mhz so I don't really know what to use as a sure fire way to know if my settings are stable.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nodicaL*
> 
> What do you guys use for GPU stability tests?
> 
> I'm crashing in CoD Ghosts, but I don't know if that's just the buggy game or what.
> Valley doesn't crash at 1300Mhz so I don't really know what to use as a sure fire way to know if my settings are stable.


Don't use Ghosts. I get crashes on it all the time not overclocked. I'd suggest something like BF3 if you want something game stable. Benchmark stable and game stable are two different things.


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> You mean with no manual offset applied? That's pretty damn good I'd say, yes. What's the ASIC just out of curiosity?


Correct. No manual offset, no voltage tweaks, no overclocking whatsoever. Completely stock.

Card #1: 72.9% ASIC quality
Card #2: 83.7% ASIC quality





However, is it possible that Valley is reading the clocks incorrectly? As you can see in the screenshot below, it's showing that both of my GPU's are running at 1202 MHz.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> On topic, what are you guys hitting in Valley/max clocks with 1.21v? How's the overclocking and what memory chips come with stock 780Ti's?


I think in my quick testing I did when I got the card (been so busy with work this week I haven't had a chance to use it since the day after it came in







), I was hitting around 81fps with 1275mhz/7600mhz. I think my score is relatively low for those clocks though. I must not be doing all of the 'optimizations' that others do. Anyone else run Valley at my clocks?


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I think in my quick testing I did when I got the card (been so busy with work this week I haven't had a chance to use it since the day after it came in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), I was hitting around 81fps with 1275mhz/7600mhz. I think my score is relatively low for those clocks though. I must not be doing all of the 'optimizations' that others do. Anyone else run Valley at my clocks?


Yeah I got around 80 fps @ 1300mhz. But I'm on Win 8.1 which I've heard sucks for benching.


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Correct. No manual offset, no voltage tweaks, no overclocking whatsoever. Completely stock.
> 
> Card #1: 72.9% ASIC quality
> Card #2: 83.7% ASIC quality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, is it possible that Valley is reading the clocks incorrectly? As you can see in the screenshot below, it's showing that both of my GPU's are running at 1202 MHz.


Yes same on me valley read wrong the clocks on 780 ti with the official bios.


----------



## ssgwright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Correct. No manual offset, no voltage tweaks, no overclocking whatsoever. Completely stock.
> 
> Card #1: 72.9% ASIC quality
> Card #2: 83.7% ASIC quality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, is it possible that Valley is reading the clocks incorrectly? As you can see in the screenshot below, it's showing that both of my GPU's are running at 1202 MHz.


wow nice asic!


----------



## ssgwright

best I could do in firestrike:



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1160846


----------



## dph314

I remember hearing that Unigine (Valley, Heaven) has a problem reading Boost clocks. Should read the right clocks using skyn3t's BIOS.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Yeah I got around 80 fps @ 1300mhz. But I'm on Win 8.1 which I've heard sucks for benching.


Interesting. Wonder why that is. I haven't made the update yet, but if that's the case then I sure hope it's just benches that are affected and not games as well.


----------



## Azazil1190

yeap on skyn3t bios the clocks are right (valley)


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> wow nice asic!


Thanks buddy. But I guess I'm limited to the capability of the card with a lower ASIC%, right?


----------



## DimmyK

The quest for OC stability has begun: 25 runs of Warhead finished @ 1251/3915, no crashes!







Looks promising so far. That's one of the hardest stability tests in by book, dat frost map with 4xAA.



61.75 FPS vs 55.27 on my old 780 @ 1202/3456. Ti is 12% faster.



Now off to half an hour of Far Cry 3.







So far I love this card: it's bit louder than 780 ACX at comparable loads and temps, but just a bit, still quieter than reference titan @ 1150.


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I think in my quick testing I did when I got the card (been so busy with work this week I haven't had a chance to use it since the day after it came in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), I was hitting around 81fps with 1275mhz/7600mhz. I think my score is relatively low for those clocks though. I must not be doing all of the 'optimizations' that others do. Anyone else run Valley at my clocks?


probably you have throttle on this clocks and i say that becasue on lower clocks i can get little better frames STOCK bios but i have throttle too
1253core-3800memory


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guessed it! My i7-4770k is *completely stock* - as are my GTX 780 Ti's.
> 
> So when I push my i7-4770k past 4.5 GHz I should be seeing 120+ FPS in valley, correct?


Looking good! Don't listen to people about "PSU overkill" look @ it as likely never having to buy another one again! Though, the i models are a bit over priced, such is life.

Yes, you should be doing 120fps+(easy) once you remove the CPU bottleneck.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nodicaL*
> 
> What do you guys use for GPU stability tests?
> 
> I'm crashing in CoD Ghosts, but I don't know if that's just the buggy game or what.
> Valley doesn't crash at 1300Mhz so I don't really know what to use as a sure fire way to know if my settings are stable.


COD:G is just buggy from what I understand, though... You didn't really tell us what kind of crashes you are getting, so it could be OC related... My advice as to "game stable" is w/e you play the most, or these... Cry3, Farcry3, BF4, Metro2033.... What's stable in valley is almost never stable in an unpredictable, & demanding game unless voltage is way higher then it needs to be.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I think in my quick testing I did when I got the card (been so busy with work this week I haven't had a chance to use it since the day after it came in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), I was hitting around 81fps with 1275mhz/7600mhz. I think my score is relatively low for those clocks though. I must not be doing all of the 'optimizations' that others do. Anyone else run Valley at my clocks?
> 
> 
> 
> probably you have throttle on this clocks and i say that becasue on lower clocks i can get little better frames STOCK bios but i have throttle too
> 1253core-3800memory
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pics
Click to expand...

I never get throttle. Flashed the skyn3t BIOS before I even tried running anything on the stock BIOS







I'm positive there was absolutely no throttle whatsoever. Every app/game I've ran there's never been any throttle on skyn3t's BIOS. I wish that was my problem though, would've been an easy fix


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I never get throttle. Flashed the skyn3t BIOS before I even tried running anything on the stock BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm positive there was absolutely no throttle whatsoever. Every app/game I've ran there's never been any throttle on skyn3t's BIOS. I wish that was my problem though, would've been an easy fix


ahaha sorry i thaught that your run is on stock bios







Of cousre the skyn3t bios have no throttle same bios on my titans.You should make a run valley with the nvidia porfile tweaks maybe that helps a lot of your score.Valley takes up from th nvpanel


----------



## Testier

What is the a good TDP on sky's BIOS for high overclocks? All the way up?


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Looking good! Don't listen to people about "PSU overkill" look @ it as likely never having to buy another one again! Though, the i models are a bit over priced, such is life.
> 
> Yes, you should be doing 120fps+(easy) once you remove the CPU bottleneck.
> COD:G is just buggy from what I understand, though... You didn't really tell us what kind of crashes you are getting, so it could be OC related... My advice as to "game stable" is w/e you play the most, or these... Cry3, Farcry3, BF4, Metro2033.... What's stable in valley is almost never stable in an unpredictable, & demanding game unless voltage is way higher then it needs to be.


PSU's operate at peak efficiency when at roughly 60% load. There is such a thing as PSU overkill. When you're running a 1200W PSU at 40% load, you're getting less efficiency than if you were to use a crappy 550W from Rosewill. Sure, if you plan to upgrade soon, go for it, but dies are shrinking in size, and power consumption is decreasing on a per performance basis, so saying you'll need a 1200-1500W PSU down the road unless you're going quad SLI is highly wishful thinking.


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I never get throttle. Flashed the skyn3t BIOS before I even tried running anything on the stock BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm positive there was absolutely no throttle whatsoever. Every app/game I've ran there's never been any throttle on skyn3t's BIOS. I wish that was my problem though, would've been an easy fix


I don't get throttle either. That would've been one of the first things I would've noticed. Unfortunately it's not as easy as that...


----------



## nodicaL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> COD:G is just buggy from what I understand, though... You didn't really tell us what kind of crashes you are getting, so it could be OC related... My advice as to "game stable" is w/e you play the most, or these... Cry3, Farcry3, BF4, Metro2033.... What's stable in valley is almost never stable in an unpredictable, & demanding game unless voltage is way higher then it needs to be.


Oh sorry about that. I got a random CTD from Ghosts twice and a DX failed message once.

Since reading the replies about not running CoD to measure stability, I've been playing Witcher 2 + BF3 on max.
My current stable OC without any artifacts in those games are 1.212v @ 1280 core 1900 mem.
Those two games are not crashing for me at all.
I'll go and get Crysis 3 and run it's benchmark to see how it is.

Thank you for the help, jameyscott & skupples!


----------



## Kuat

Is i7-3820 gonna bottleneck 780Ti ?









Running it at 4.5Ghz


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuat*
> 
> Is i7-3820 gonna bottleneck 780Ti ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running it at 4.5Ghz


Negative Ghostrider


----------



## Fniz92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> COD:G is just buggy from what I understand, though... You didn't really tell us what kind of crashes you are getting, so it could be OC related... My advice as to "game stable" is w/e you play the most, or these... Cry3, Farcry3, BF4, Metro2033.... What's stable in valley is almost never stable in an unpredictable, & demanding game unless voltage is way higher then it needs to be.


Pretty much this.
I can bench at 1267MHz on valley & heaven for a couple of loops perfectly stable, but when I fire up BF4 my screen goes crazy.. 24/7 stable for me is 1189MHz and I'm not sure I believe anyone that runs 24/7 clocks at 1250MHz+ without hacking the voltage.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fniz92*
> 
> Pretty much this.
> I can bench at 1267MHz on valley & heaven for a couple of loops perfectly stable, but when I fire up BF4 my screen goes crazy.. 24/7 stable for me is 1189MHz and I'm not sure I believe anyone that runs 24/7 clocks at 1250MHz+ without hacking the voltage.


So wait, we have no 24/7 clocks above 1.25ghz? I am so relieved.......


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Looking good! Don't listen to people about "PSU overkill" look @ it as likely never having to buy another one again! Though, the i models are a bit over priced, such is life.
> 
> Yes, you should be doing 120fps+(easy) once you remove the CPU bottleneck.


Here's another run, same exact settings. Looks like I had better luck this time after a fresh restart.



*FPS: 114.7
Score: 4800*


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> best I could do in firestrike:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1160846


Dude you're doing it again, post graphs, info, everything. This doesnt help nor does it validate anything.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> probably you have throttle on this clocks and i say that becasue on lower clocks i can get little better frames STOCK bios but i have throttle too
> 1253core-3800memory
> 
> 
> Spoiler: screenshots


Dude please include all details of your bench mark score, you need to note that you used tweaks, show graphs otherwise poor members are going to think they have dud cards.
It's best to incude everything in your screenshots along with all info for the sake of comparison.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fniz92*
> 
> Pretty much this.
> I can bench at 1267MHz on valley & heaven for a couple of loops perfectly stable, but when I fire up BF4 my screen goes crazy.. 24/7 stable for me is 1189MHz and I'm not sure I believe anyone that runs 24/7 clocks at 1250MHz+ without hacking the voltage.


I'm running 24/7 *1260Mhz*/1.187v
Stock BIOS
No tweaks.
I can bench everything (except 3dmark 06) at 1300Mhz but BF4,Ghosts and Far Cry 3 crash almost instantly at that clock


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Here's another run, same exact settings. Looks like I had better luck this time after a fresh restart.
> 
> 
> 
> *FPS: 114.7
> Score: 4800*


At stock that is nice.

here is a screen of my 2x Titans at 1176mhz each....with NV control panel slider to the performance side.
I might note that the mem was also overclocked.
*HINT:* Valley loves memory overclocks


*See if you can beat that score..... if not there is definitely a problem.*


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Dude you're doing it again, post graphs, info, everything. This doesnt help nor does it validate anything.
> Dude please include all details of your bench mark score, you need to note that you used tweaks, show graphs otherwise poor members are going to think they have dud cards.
> It's best to incude everything in your screenshots along with all info for the sake of comparison.
> I'm running 24/7 *1260Mhz*/1.187v
> Stock BIOS
> No tweaks.
> I can bench everything (except 3dmark 06) at 1300Mhz but BF4,Ghosts and Far Cry 3 crash almost instantly at that clock


I can also bench around there on stock bios, maybe a little less. Max volt though. Game stable are at barely 1.2ghz to 1176mhz. Valley stable and game stable is very different as many have said before. What is your max game stable clocks?


----------



## Renairy

If you bought an EVGA 780Ti on or after *October 28, 2013*...

I have *3* free games for you!

http://www.evga.com/articles/00764/ - Rise of the Triad (_for any EVGA product Valid only for purchases on or after July 19th, 2013_)
http://www.evga.com/articles/00802/ - Deadfall adventure
http://www.evga.com/articles/00801/ - Painkiller - Hell and Damnation
ENJOY !


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> I can also bench around there on stock bios, maybe a little less. Max volt though. Game stable are at barely 1.2ghz to 1176mhz. Valley stable and game stable is very different as many have said before. What is your max game stable clocks?


I can play games all day long at 1260Mhz/1.187v. That includes BF4, BF3,Ghosts,Far Cry3,Crysis 3 and BLOPS 2
I might note that i do not touch the memory offset. It stays at 7Ghz.
Ample.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> If you bought an EVGA 780Ti on or after *October 28, 2013*...
> 
> I have *3* free games for you!
> 
> http://www.evga.com/articles/00764/ - Rise of the Triad (_for any EVGA product Valid only for purchases on or after July 19th, 2013_)
> http://www.evga.com/articles/00802/ - Deadfall adventure
> http://www.evga.com/articles/00801/ - Painkiller - Hell and Damnation
> ENJOY !


Do they email you the codes? and does it have to be directly from EVGA?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> PSU's operate at peak efficiency when at roughly 60% load. There is such a thing as PSU overkill. When you're running a 1200W PSU at 40% load, you're getting less efficiency than if you were to use a crappy 550W from Rosewill. Sure, if you plan to upgrade soon, go for it, but dies are shrinking in size, and power consumption is decreasing on a per performance basis, so saying you'll need a 1200-1500W PSU down the road unless you're going quad SLI is highly wishful thinking
> 
> 
> .


I'm just going off of my own upgrade habits, & depending on how the Maxwell launch goes allot of us may be doubling/tripling up on our GPU's. Multiple people in Titan thread have overloaded the AX1200 w/ a E series & only two GK110's. Everything else you say is true, he may not hit his peak power savings running it ~60% load.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nodicaL*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sorry about that. I got a random CTD from Ghosts twice and a DX failed message once.
> 
> Since reading the replies about not running CoD to measure stability, I've been playing Witcher 2 + BF3 on max.
> My current stable OC without any artifacts in those games are 1.212v @ 1280 core 1900 mem.
> Those two games are not crashing for me at all.
> I'll go and get Crysis 3 and run it's benchmark to see how it is.
> 
> 
> Thank you for the help, jameyscott & skupples!


NP!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Here's another run, same exact settings. Looks like I had better luck this time after a fresh restart.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *FPS: 114.7
> Score: 4800*


Valley is a fickle beast, & she will open up when you get that loop completed!

ok, back to Chivalry I go.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Do they email you the codes? and does it have to be directly from EVGA?


Too many questions, learn to do things without having your hand held


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> Reviews - Corsair TX750M 750W


Thanks!


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> If you bought an EVGA 780Ti on or after *October 28, 2013*...
> 
> I have *3* free games for you!
> 
> http://www.evga.com/articles/00764/ - Rise of the Triad (_for any EVGA product Valid only for purchases on or after July 19th, 2013_)
> http://www.evga.com/articles/00802/ - Deadfall adventure
> http://www.evga.com/articles/00801/ - Painkiller - Hell and Damnation
> ENJOY !


Thank you









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Do they email you the codes? and does it have to be directly from EVGA?


Log into EVGA.com and then go to those links. Click on "Request Code" and the Product Key will just pop right up, and also be emailed. I bought mine at EVGA.com, so, that's how it works for me.


----------



## brandon6199

Loaded up skyn3t's BIOS on both of my GTX 780 Ti's... still 100% stock on the i7-4770k and no manual offsets applied to the cards either

*FPS: 120.6
Score: 5047*


----------



## MerkageTurk

I got my one from ebuyer and they are a participating partner, however I cannot collect the code from the site, so I emailed Jacob and evga let's see what happens next


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> I got my one from ebuyer and they are a participating partner, however I cannot collect the code from the site, so I emailed Jacob and evga let's see what happens next


Why can't you collect from the participating retailer?


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> I got my one from ebuyer and they are a participating partner, however I cannot collect the code from the site, so I emailed Jacob and evga let's see what happens next


You have to register your product with EVGA...including serial.
After doing so you upload your invoice and then you can collect.


----------



## iamhollywood5

How in the world are people clocking their VRAM all the way up to almost 4000Mhz?!? That can't possibly be stable for longer than a single benchmark run right??


----------



## Renairy

Rock solid stable OC on stock BIOS.
The beauty of OCing, takes some time to find that sweet spot.

BF4 run. (dnt mind the score, i was mostly sight seeing haha)


3Dmark 11 with 24/7 clock.
Can definitely push higher for the bench but the score that is most valid is the run with your stable OC imo.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> PSU's operate at peak efficiency when at roughly 60% load. There is such a thing as PSU overkill. *When you're running a 1200W PSU at 40% load, you're getting less efficiency than if you were to use a crappy 550W from Rosewill*. Sure, if you plan to upgrade soon, go for it, but dies are shrinking in size, and power consumption is decreasing on a per performance basis, so saying you'll need a 1200-1500W PSU down the road unless you're going quad SLI is highly wishful thinking.


Care to explain your statement?

Taken from Jonnyguru. Unless this is not his PSU I don't understand why you are spreading such a wrong info.

That thing is pulling 90% Eff. at 40% Load.


----------



## skupples

Speaking in generalities makes everyone look stupid!


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Care to explain your statement?
> 
> Taken from Jonnyguru. Unless this is not his PSU I don't understand why you are spreading such a wrong info.
> 
> That thing is pulling 90% Eff. at 40% Load.


He's not wrong as a general statement, although using "40%" as an example isn't ideal. 40% or above is much better than 35% or below. The AX1200i is a great PSU of which the efficiency curve is outstanding though, so you don't really see the effect. A link to the Antec HCP-1200 describes how efficiency drops off below 35% quite severely.

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story2&reid=198

and the HCP-1200 is by no means a bad unit


----------



## skyn3t

Is anyone with a extra hard drive or SSD wants to do a fresh windows install along with the 780 Ti and use the NV 327 drivers and load up the Msi AB beta 15 or 16? if yes let me know.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> He's not wrong as a general statement, although using "40%" as an example isn't ideal. 40% or above is much better than 35% or below. The AX1200i is a great PSU of which the efficiency curve is outstanding though, so you don't really see the effect. A link to the Antec HCP-1200 describes how efficiency drops off below 35% quite severely.
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story2&reid=198
> 
> and the HCP-1200 is by no means a bad unit


Well at 20% Load I see 88.8% Eff for Cold and 89% for Hot and even better above that? I'm missing something here?


----------



## FtW 420

As far as PSUs go I would rather be overkill than underkill.
Losing a bit of efficiency is preferable to an abrupt shutdown due to lack of power.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> As far as PSUs go I would rather be overkill than underkill.
> Losing a bit of efficiency is preferable to an abrupt shutdown due to lack of power.


Yeap I agree on that. I was just really curious how they come up with those numbers or statements.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Well at 20% Load I see 88.8% Eff for Cold and 89% for Hot and even better above that? I'm missing something here?










hrmmm no, no you're not. I must have gotten confused somewhere. Shall I go dig up some non-excellent units to substantiate my point?


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hrmmm no, no you're not. I must have gotten confused somewhere. Shall I go dig up some non-excellent units to substantiate my point?


No man its ok. I know there are some "fire-hazardous" PSU's out there. Posting them online so others can see them will only make things worse! LOL!


----------



## Dicehunter

Well after flashing my ti with this skyn3t vbios I overclocked to a low 1202/3601 considering the huge numbers everyone round here is getting I thought it was quite a modest overclock, Was going nicely and now its not stable at anything other than stock, Gone back to the stock vbios to be on the safe side.
On the stock vbios it does boost to 1032 on the core without touching anything which aint bad I think


----------



## szeged

soon...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jameyscott

No more bourbon while benching.


----------



## szeged

definitely keeping this one high and dry lol, now that theyre discontinued theyre a major PITA to get a hold of one.


----------



## jameyscott

I don't think I'm going to bother getting one. I really don't bench and 1.35 is more than enough for games. I'll probably work my way down from 1.35 and see what kinda clocks I get at lower voltages


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I don't think I'm going to bother getting one. I really don't bench and 1.35 is more than enough for games. I'll probably work my way down from 1.35 and see what kinda clocks I get at lower voltages


If i played games more than benching id definitely just spend the money on something else, 1.35v is more than enough for games, on my titans i usually just ran 1.2v or so because a 1189core titan was more than enough for most games at 2560x1440.

now when i played at 7680x1440 id need all of my titans and usually had them going at 1.3v


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> soon...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Intercepted!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Well at 20% Load I see 88.8% Eff for Cold and 89% for Hot and even better above that? I'm missing something here?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Yeap I agree on that. I was just really curious how they come up with those numbers or statements.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> No man its ok. I know they are some "fire-hazardous" PSU's out there. Posting them online so others can see them will only make things worse! LOL!


if i may:

i lumped your last few replies so to call it as i see it on a few things.

first, you will defiantly see good efficiency from 20% up to 80% because PSUs are tested for their efficiency at 20%, 50% and 80% for their certification; so what you saw is to be expected.

also the post you originally replied to is a bit of an exaggeration, comparing a 1200 watt gold PSU to any bronze (at least that's my definition of a crappy rosewell) is just plain silly. a gold rated PSU's lowest efficiency between 20%-80% will be higher than the best of any bronze (87% compared to 85%).

*BUT* if you look at overall efficiency, _both at idle and load_, then the statement _leans towards_ correct. as you seen yourself there is a large drop off in efficiency when under 20% load, a 8% in this case putting it at 80%. so then the 122 [email protected] idle would be more efficient on a bronze rated 550 watt PSU which would put it @ 82% (80% vs 82%) though i understand the load mentioned was 40% and that would be erroneous because at 480 watts the only thing more efficient would be a 950 watt gold; hitting closer to that golden 50% load.

but going for 50%, or the best efficiency at only 100% load when considering a PSU's needed wattage is pretty . . . .well dumb unless its for folding or mining; running 100% 24/7. here is a good albeit old post from the former PSU editor here on OCN - Phaedrus2129
50% Load Myth

and finally, there is nothing wrong with letting people know what fire hazards there are out there. i most always make sure i use the term "*flaming brick*" whenever i mention a *diablotek* PSU.









still good catch on the post you replied to - it might have something in there but, at face value, it needed amended







.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Intercepted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


my head would explode from all the power









780ti classy cant release soon enough!


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> if i may:
> 
> i lumped your last few replies so to call it as i see it on a few things.
> 
> first, you will defiantly see good efficiency from 20% up to 80% because PSUs are tested for their efficiency at 20%, 50% and 80% for their certification; so what you saw is to be expected.
> 
> also the post you originally replied to is a bit of an exaggeration, comparing a 1200 watt gold PSU to any bronze (at least that's my definition of a crappy rosewell) is just plain silly. a gold rated PSU's lowest efficiency between 20%-80% will be higher than the best of any bronze (87% compared to 85%).
> 
> *BUT* if you look at overall efficiency, _both at idle and load_, then the statement _leans towards_ correct. as you seen yourself there is a large drop off in efficiency when under 20% load, a 8% in this case putting it at 80%. so then the 122 [email protected] idle would be more efficient on a bronze rated 550 watt PSU which would put it @ 82% (80% vs 82%) though i understand the load mentioned was 40% and that would be erroneous because at 480 watts the only thing more efficient would be a 950 watt gold; hitting closer to that golden 50% load.
> 
> but going for 50%, or the best efficiency at only 100% load when considering a PSU's needed wattage is pretty . . . .well dumb unless its for folding or mining; running 100% 24/7. here is a good albeit old post from the former PSU editor here on OCN - Phaedrus2129
> 50% Load Myth
> 
> and finally, there is nothing wrong with letting people know what fire hazards there are out there. i most always make sure i use the term "*flaming brick*" whenever i mention a *diablotek* PSU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still good catch on the post you replied to - it might have something in there but, at face value, it needed amended
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


We all can play the numbers game. Well most alreast.







I replied to what was on the table. Nothing else and we already got it way too long and offtopic.

No one mentioned idle or anything and although the post I reply did not specifically mentioned the AX1200i I assume it meant the Corsair.
Because speaking of any other 1200w psu when the user has a AX1200i would be pointless.

The whole "situation" was about a Corsair AX1200i that a user had in his system and I replied according to the 40% and and 35% Loads which I believe they were referred to the AX1200i since it was what the user had and also replied to the link of the other fellow member posted about the Antec.

And on the "fire-hazardous" PSU's comment I'm pretty sure it was clear that it was a humorous comment just to show the other member that all is good about that psu "dispute" and end it there.









/I apologize for the de-railing guys. Back on topic.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Intercepted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


In the Industry News section:
"PC Enthusiast earns multiple thousands of dollars by reselling rare component overclocking tools"

_soon™_

---

Has anyone on OCN received any of those Gigabyte WF3 780Ti's that sold out on Amazon a few days ago?


----------



## skyn3t

ups


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> We all can play the numbers game. Well most alreast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I replied to what was on the table. Nothing else and we already got it way too long and offtopic.
> 
> The whole "situation" was about a Corsair AX1200i that a user had in his system and I replied according to the 40% and and 35% Loads which I believe they were referred to the AX1200i and the also to the link of the other fellow member posted about the Antec.
> 
> And on the "fire-hazardous" PSU's comment I'm pretty sure it was clear that it was a humorous comment just to show the other member that all is good about that psu "dispute" and end it there.


well i must apologize for completely my wasting time and effort to explain to you what was most likely meant, how it was wrong and where it would be correct.

don't worry i won't make that error again.

cheers.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Intercepted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## SeeThruHead

Wow. And i can't even find one for sale.


----------



## Azazil1190

Did anyone try the skyn3t acx vbios to the reference model.?


----------



## cyenz

Skyn3t, i just want to change the power limit of my Bios retaing boost clock and fan profile, could you please post wich values should i edit on the hex editor? thanks


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> well i must apologize for completely my wasting time and effort to explain to you what was most likely meant, how it was wrong and where it would be correct.
> 
> don't worry i won't make that error again.
> 
> cheers.


I understand you meant well. Dont worry about it man! We're all friends here.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Wow i just noticed something, my 780 with 69% ASIC was running way hotter then my 780ti with ASIC 79%, e.g. 780 was idle @ 43* and the 780ti is now idle @at 27*


----------



## HighTemplar

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Care to explain your statement?
> 
> Taken from Jonnyguru. Unless this is not his PSU I don't understand why you are spreading such a wrong info.
> 
> That thing is pulling 90% Eff. at 40% Load.






Efficiency varies depending on the PSU. There is nothing wrong about my info at all. There IS such a thing as PSU overkill. If you are running your PSU at a very low load percentage, you are running at a much lower efficiency. When you're starting with a PSU that isn't Platinum rated like the AX1200i, it matters much more.

For example, this PSU varies by up to 15% when you run it at a 30% cold load.
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story2&reid=168

One unit does not tell the story of all scenarios, and therefore a blanket statement cannot be made.

Regardless of whether he is only losing 3 to 4% efficiency by running it at 40% load, my argument still stands that as dies shrink and power consumption continues to decrease and performance per watt increases, 1200W PSUs will not be required to run high end rigs, so there is no 'future proofing' in that investment.

Like I said, if you plan on going Tri or Quad SLI within the next year or two, there's nothing wrong with it. But if you're going to run your CPU at stock with the stock cooler, and run SLI for the forseeable future, I see no reason to not save the $100 or so you could save by buying a more reasonable PSU, and investing that in a better CPU or better GPU, SSD, and so on.

That is my argument. To some people $$ is not a big factor. That's fine. To each their own. However, I absolutely was not spreading misinformation. PSU's vary wildly in efficiency depending on the PSU in question. The general rule of thumb is to buy a PSU that you will load to 50 to 60%. An SLI 780 Ti rig, as tested by Guru3D, pulls 617W from the wall, so roughly 520W from a gold rated PSU itself. Given the fact that his CPU is at stock and his cards are at stock (AFAIK), he would match those numbers. That is roughly 42% load on an AX1200i. Sure he's only losing a few percent of efficiency, but on another PSU it may be as much as 10% plus.

Either way, to each their own. I have no issue with it, but i have to disagree with you on the statement of my misinformation.

Perhaps I should've been more specific about the PSU in question. His PSU isn't affected as much by the load differential, and is already a Platinum Plus PSU, so the pocket cost difference isn't substantial at all.

K, end of this OT argument.


----------



## HighTemplar

On another note. Noone replied to my question.

Is the Hynix memory the good overclocking memory? Both of mine are Hynix.

Also, those of you asking about checking for your memory type missed skyn3t's post.

Google Nvidia Inspector. Run it and hover your mouse over the GDDR5 area and it will show you the manufacturer of your memory in the GPU you have selected.

Good luck.


----------



## HighTemplar

This is with my SLI 780 Ti's and a mild OC of 1226mhz on each, with NO memory overclock at all. 3770K @ 4.5ghz

Close to 33K GPU score, so definitely not bad









This is my SLI Titan score @ 1124mhz core and a 3930K @ 4.9ghz



Tri SLI Titans @ 1124mhz core and a 3930K @ 4.9ghz



Quad SLI Titans with bad scaling and early drivers and a 3930K @ 4.4ghz



This is my SLI GTX 680 score with a 3770K @ 4.7ghz The 680s were running at 1290mhz AFAIK.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6829614

21K GPU score vs 32.8K on the SLI 780 Ti's.

The GPU scores tell the real story as the CPUs are different on the Titans in my SB-e rig.

I'd say if you're upgrading from an OC'd 680 SLI or 770 SLI rig to 780 Ti's... you'll see a 55.5% increase in performance if you can OC the 780 Ti's to at least 1226mhz.

Mine are capable of 1300mhz and 1330mhz in some benches, but as far as being 3dmark 11 stable, they're good at around 1285mhz together in SLI. Maybe 1290+ on water. We'll see....
The SLI Titans at only 100mhz lower core, scored almost 3k less of a GPU score, so it's quite a difference for sure.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> On another note. Noone replied to my question.
> 
> Is the Hynix memory the good overclocking memory? Both of mine are Hynix.


Whether Hynix is good or bad in this application remains to be seen.

For the 780, the Samsung memory clocked much higher than Elpida on average.

Hynix seems to be used a lot with the AMD cards so I think it should clock well just not as well as Samsung.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Whether Hynix is good or bad in this application remains to be seen.
> 
> For the 780, the Samsung memory clocked much higher than Elpida on average.
> 
> Hynix seems to be used a lot with the AMD cards so I think it should clock well just not as well as Samsung.


On the 780 Classified EVGA-Jacob had results that had Samsung and Hynix clocking similarly.


----------



## skupples

I wanna see that 7k hynix running 8.5k GO GO GO!


----------



## vlados070

Hello everybody







,

I have for you some results of my ASUS GTX 780Ti (ASIC - 73,8%) with skyn3t bios and OC-ed to 1345Mhz/3875Mhz/1,21V.
My card is under water with XSPC RASA and Alpenföhn passive DRAM / VRAM-Chip heatsinks and the temperature didn´t exceed 37°C after 2 hours of playing B4.

My CPU is i7 920 4,2Ghz HT ON and RAM 6GB DDR3 1600Mhz CL7. I am looking forward to Haswell-E









Here are my results










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Heaven 4.0











Valley



3DMark 11 Performance


3DMark 11 Extreme










3DMark Firestrike


3DMark Firestrike Extreme:thumb:


Battlefield 4 - 1345Mhz/3875Mhz/1,21V - Stable












Note: I can do some benchmarks at higher speed (up to 1385Mhz/3900Mhz), but 1345Mhz/3875Mhz/1,21V seems to be stable/ artifact free in all games I played including Battlefield 4, Hitman absolution, ....D

If i had more volts available I think that I would reach more than 1400Mhz on core


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlados070*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everybody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> I have for you some results of my ASUS GTX 780Ti (ASIC - 73,8%) with skyn3t bios and OC-ed to 1345Mhz/3875Mhz/1,21V.
> My card is under water with XSPC RASA and Alpenföhn passive DRAM / VRAM-Chip heatsinks and the temperature didn´t exceed 37°C after 2 hours of playing B4.
> 
> My CPU is i7 920 4,2Ghz HT ON and RAM 6GB DDR3 1600Mhz CL7. I am looking forward to Haswell-E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Heaven 4.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valley
> 
> 
> 
> 3DMark 11 Performance
> 
> 
> 3DMark 11 Extreme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3DMark Firestrike
> 
> 
> 3DMark Firestrike Extreme:thumb:
> 
> 
> Battlefield 4 - 1345Mhz/3875Mhz/1,21V - Stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: I can do some benchmarks at higher speed (up to 1385Mhz/3900Mhz), but 1345Mhz/3875Mhz/1,21V seems to be stable/ artifact free in all games I played including Battlefield 4, Hitman absolution, ....D
> 
> If i had more volts available I think that I would reach more than 1400Mhz on core


Wow, what an incredible card you have there. Not sure how much the water helps but those are the highest clocks I've seen thus far on the core and are pretty far up there on the memory as well.


----------



## vlados070

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> Wow, what an incredible card you have there. Not sure how much the water helps but those are the highest clocks I've seen thus far on the core and are pretty far up there on the memory as well.






Thank you








On AIR and stock bios I was able to bench at 1280Mhz/3800Mhz/1,187V, but it throttled because of low power target.


----------



## V5-aps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlados070*
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On AIR and stock bios I was able to bench at 1280Mhz/3800Mhz/1,187V, but it throttled because of low power target.


Are you guys running these AIR benches without ANY artifacts at all ?


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V5-aps*
> 
> Are you guys running these AIR benches without ANY artifacts at all ?


my 780ti with 75% asic show me artifacts on an 1260mhz/3850mhz with 1,212 on air!


----------



## vlados070

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V5-aps*
> 
> Are you guys running these AIR benches without ANY artifacts at all ?


Yes, I didn´t noticed any artifacts, however I didn´t test much on air.


----------



## perablenta

Got my ASUS referent GTX 780 Ti into my new PC yesterday. Stayed up until 6:30 in the morning testing it out.
Here is my ASIC Quality readout:








It's so amazing. I didn't touch a thing just installed ASUS GPU Tweak, set the cooler on step increments: Temp 40C - Fan 40%, Temp-50C- Fan 50% ... Temp90C- Fan 90%.
It overclocks it self with Boost 2.0. Core goes up to 1020Mhz.

Played and recorded Crysis 3.(video: 



) 1080p, all very high settings, 4x TXAA. Constantly over 35FPS, most of the time around 40+.
Battlefield 4,







oh boy, that made me laugh out of happiness! 1080p, all ultra settings, HBAO, no AA BUT 200% resolution scale!
The integrated fps counter in BF4 showed 30-60 fps. But the game was smooth as silk for hours on end. (MSI afterburner overlay doesn't work in x64 apps)

And the Temp? Maxed out at 82C after hours and hours of Crysis 3 and Battlefield 4.









I would talk about Rome 2, but that game is just so broken no point in benchmarking it atm. I mean it runs good enough on this PC, but when 10,000 men clash fps goes down to 15. But like I said, that is the problem with the game and it's use of 50% of the GPU and 99% of the CPU.

P.S. the new PC is:
Intel i7-4770K 3.5GHz
Gigabyte GA-Z87-HD3
Kingston DDR3 16GB 2133MHz HyperX Beast
ASUS GTX 780 Ti
WD Caviar Black 1TB
WD Caviar Green 2TB
240GB Kingston SSDNow V300
Chieftec 1000W APS-1000C
CoolerMaster 690 II Basic
CoolerMaster Hyper 412S


----------



## nodicaL

Could someone help me with my OC problem.

I can run the synthetic benchmarks without failing at v1.212 @ 1280 core / 1900 mem along with BF3 + Witcher 2.
However, for Tomb Raider I seem to have to lower my clocks to 1235 core / 1900 mem or else I'll crash after awhile.

One thing I noticed was that if I put my fan profile to auto and let my Core Temp get around 75 degress, the game will crash for me.

Is the card temperature supposed to be tied in with how high you can clock your GPU?
I thought as long as you don't hit 90+ degrees, I should be fine with any temperature.

I'm a newbie with GPU OC so any insight with what's going on would really help me.

Using Sky's reference 780 Ti bios.
Really starting to wonder if my card is a dud and should get a different one.

Thanks!


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> On the 780 Classified EVGA-Jacob had results that had Samsung and Hynix clocking similarly.


He had two examples that clocked similarly. Whether that turns out to be average remains to be seen.

And with the uproar over the Elpida memory getting in the Classy, would you dare admit the Hynix was not as good as the Sammy?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> He had two examples that clocked similarly. Whether that turns out to be average remains to be seen.
> 
> And with the uproar over the Elpida memory getting in the Classy, would you dare admit the Hynix was not as good as the Sammy?


my hynix on the 780ti does around 3900, so far thats pretty good imo. With extra volts on the classy it might do more.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nodicaL*
> 
> Could someone help me with my OC problem.
> 
> I can run the synthetic benchmarks without failing at v1.212 @ 1280 core / 1900 mem along with BF3 + Witcher 2.
> However, for Tomb Raider I seem to have to lower my clocks to 1235 core / 1900 mem or else I'll crash after awhile.
> 
> One thing I noticed was that if I put my fan profile to auto and let my Core Temp get around 75 degress, the game will crash for me.
> 
> Is the card temperature supposed to be tied in with how high you can clock your GPU?
> I thought as long as you don't hit 90+ degrees, I should be fine with any temperature.
> 
> I'm a newbie with GPU OC so any insight with what's going on would really help me.
> 
> Using Sky's reference 780 Ti bios.
> Really starting to wonder if my card is a dud and should get a different one.
> 
> Thanks!


Tomb raider is a insanely harsh benchmark.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nodicaL*
> 
> Could someone help me with my OC problem.
> 
> I can run the synthetic benchmarks without failing at v1.212 @ 1280 core / 1900 mem along with BF3 + Witcher 2.
> However, for Tomb Raider I seem to have to lower my clocks to 1235 core / 1900 mem or else I'll crash after awhile.
> 
> One thing I noticed was that if I put my fan profile to auto and let my Core Temp get around 75 degress, the game will crash for me.
> 
> Is the card temperature supposed to be tied in with how high you can clock your GPU?
> I thought as long as you don't hit 90+ degrees, I should be fine with any temperature.
> 
> I'm a newbie with GPU OC so any insight with what's going on would really help me.
> 
> Using Sky's reference 780 Ti bios.
> Really starting to wonder if my card is a dud and should get a different one.
> 
> Thanks!


When looking for stable OC go for farcry3, crysis3 and metro last light to name a few; the higher the temperature the more voltage you require to get certain clocks, in your case you need a bump in voltage to avoid crashing!

Unless you go for water, i recommend *NOT going over 1,24v* with the volt mod and LLC hack!
No card is equal and no card is a dud. only different cards require different voltages to reach certain clocks!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## DimmyK

Tomb Raider is Achilles' heel of GTX 780 ti. I can bench @ 1280-1300 @ 1.2v on GPU. I thought I was perfectly stable in everything @1230 @ 1.187v until I fired up Tomb Raider benchmark. I artifact on anything higher than 1200. Upping voltage to 1.212 doesnt help. VRAM OC doesn't matter, even with stock VRAM clocks. Running fans @ 100% keeping card under 70c doesn't help. No matter what I do, I only stable in TR @ 1200. So yeah, wanna test your OC stability - fire up TR and start crying.







Could it be drivers?


----------



## tdubl007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> Tomb Raider is Achilles' heel of GTX 780 ti. I can bench @ 1280-1300 @ 1.2v on GPU. I thought I was perfectly stable in everything @1230 @ 1.187v until I fired up Tomb Raider benchmark. I artifact on anything higher than 1200. Upping voltage to 1.212 doesnt help. VRAM OC doesn't matter, even with stock VRAM clocks. Running fans @ 100% keeping card under 70c doesn't help. No matter what I do, I only stable in TR @ 1200. So yeah, wanna test your OC stability - fire up TR and start crying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could it be drivers?


I also found this exact same thing out Friday! Fully agree, bench on tomb raider to find stability. It's a beast.


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> When looking for stable OC go for farcry3, crysis3 and metro last light to name a few; the higher the temperature the more voltage you require to get certain clocks, in your case you need a bump in voltage to avoid crashing!
> 
> Unless you go for water, i recommend *NOT going over 1,24v* with the volt mod and LLC hack!
> No card is equal and no card is a dud. only different cards require different voltages to reach certain clocks!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Unfortunately the volt mod doesn't work. I actually get worse overclocks with the volt mod than I do with 1.212v by a decent margin. It's as if the card is running stock voltage and only giving the illusion of being overvolted.

Another thing is that the temps do not rise even as quickly as they do with 1.212v, which again leads me to believe it's just staying at stock voltage.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlados070*
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On AIR and stock bios I was able to bench at 1280Mhz/3800Mhz/1,187V, but it throttled because of low power target.


My card is very power hungry so I could only do about 1189 on factory bios, but it does very well with Sky's bios. I can game at 1250 at 1.175V, 1275 at 1.2V, and 1290 at 1.212V. You are running Sky's bios for the 1345 clock, right?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V5-aps*
> 
> Are you guys running these AIR benches without ANY artifacts at all ?


I have ran several hours of Battlefield 4 now at 5760x1080 on my 780 Ti at 1275 MHz core at 1.2V. It stays pegged at 99% usage the entire time and appears to be stable. At 1.1875V slight artifacts will start to show up after an hour or so, but it seems to be able to go for hours without issue at 1.2V. This is all on reference cooler maxing out at about 72C with my fan curve (~90% fan). As I said above my card is very power hungry so it takes more fan than the average card to stay cool at a given clock speed. At the same time it is capable of clock speeds that several cards appear to not be, so I feel pretty fortunate about that.


----------



## nodicaL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> Tomb Raider is Achilles' heel of GTX 780 ti. I can bench @ 1280-1300 @ 1.2v on GPU. I thought I was perfectly stable in everything @1230 @ 1.187v until I fired up Tomb Raider benchmark. I artifact on anything higher than 1200. Upping voltage to 1.212 doesnt help. VRAM OC doesn't matter, even with stock VRAM clocks. Running fans @ 100% keeping card under 70c doesn't help. No matter what I do, I only stable in TR @ 1200. So yeah, wanna test your OC stability - fire up TR and start crying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could it be drivers?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> When looking for stable OC go for farcry3, crysis3 and metro last light to name a few; the higher the temperature the more voltage you require to get certain clocks, in your case you need a bump in voltage to avoid crashing!
> 
> Unless you go for water, i recommend *NOT going over 1,24v* with the volt mod and LLC hack!
> No card is equal and no card is a dud. only different cards require different voltages to reach certain clocks!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Tomb raider is a insanely harsh benchmark.


Thank you for your help guys!

Really appreciate the quick replies, and it helped relieve my doubts about this card.


----------



## vlados070

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> My card is very power hungry so I could only do about 1189 on factory bios, but it does very well with Sky's bios. I can game at 1250 at 1.175V, 1275 at 1.2V, and 1290 at 1.212V. You are running Sky's bios for the 1345 clock, right?


Yes, you are right








I think that Sky's bios is great and it helped me to reach those clocks.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Unfortunately the volt mod doesn't work. I actually get worse overclocks with the volt mod than I do with 1.212v by a decent margin. It's as if the card is running stock voltage and only giving the illusion of being overvolted.
> 
> Another thing is that the temps do not rise even as quickly as they do with 1.212v, which again leads me to believe it's just staying at stock voltage.


Jacob tried claiming this in the beginning, but after a flood over WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY higher overclocks he was like "oh, nvm"


----------



## ssgwright

has voltage been unlocked in afterburner yet? I tried the beta 17 that was posted but I still can't adjust voltage?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> Tomb Raider is Achilles' heel of GTX 780 ti. I can bench @ 1280-1300 @ 1.2v on GPU. I thought I was perfectly stable in everything @1230 @ 1.187v until I fired up Tomb Raider benchmark. I artifact on anything higher than 1200. Upping voltage to 1.212 doesnt help. VRAM OC doesn't matter, even with stock VRAM clocks. Running fans @ 100% keeping card under 70c doesn't help. No matter what I do, I only stable in TR @ 1200. So yeah, wanna test your OC stability - fire up TR and start crying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Could it be drivers?*


No, its not drivers; its voltage! you need more voltage for those clocks!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Unfortunately the *volt mod doesn't work*. I actually get worse overclocks with the volt mod than I do with 1.212v by a decent margin. It's as if the card is running stock voltage and only giving the illusion of being overvolted.
> 
> Another thing is that the temps do not rise even as quickly as they do with 1.212v, which again leads me to believe it's just staying at stock voltage.


I know it doesnt







I always like to give a heads up!








As of today i believe that the volt mod does not work correctly *YET* due to a certain lack of support in AB database!
The new AB beta 17 did not include any modifications for the 780Ti, only for R9 290x cards, we have to wait for Unwinder to grace us with an update!
Until then guys it is not you don't have the fastest card on the planet!!!!
The average clocks a 290x can do with lots of voltage is way lower than the 780Ti can do with stock voltages, most of 290x owners report 1300+ clocks but really they have to come back to reality as its not real, some cards under water are exceptional and clock very well up to 1,35v but are rare specimens unlike yours truly 780Ti, IMO the 290x is just a beefed up 7970 they just increased stream processors form 2048 to 2816, 32 ROPs to 64 and texture units 128 to 176, with a 512 bits memory controller, IFAIK in the same chip!

This is what COWIE (Famous overclocker) said about it:

"LOL sure i know,everyone with water is going 1300+ with these cards ...come back to earth.
1.25 (1.237 real dmm)was good for 1135ish and not a poster boy for stablity at that.
I added up to 1.35ish and it netted me a whole 45ish more on the clocks woo hoo wow what a big jump(sure on stock cooling but was max 68c temps)1180ish that was usable at best.
sure if you get a good card you can do more then most so i would just say those folks are lucky to get one!"

Cheers all

Ed


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Unfortunately the volt mod doesn't work. I actually get worse overclocks with the volt mod than I do with 1.212v by a decent margin. It's as if the card is running stock voltage and only giving the illusion of being overvolted.
> 
> Another thing is that the temps do not rise even as quickly as they do with 1.212v, which again leads me to believe it's just staying at stock voltage.


As we never finished the testing that we was doing . but like Ed posted below our 780 Ti database is out of date. so top volt for now will be 1.212v. but we do have hope to get those 1.3v above.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No, its not drivers; its voltage! you need more voltage for those clocks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it doesnt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always like to give a heads up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As of today i believe that the volt mod does not work correctly *YET* due to a certain lack of support in AB database!
> The new AB beta 17 did not include any modifications for the 780Ti, only for R9 290x cards, we have to wait for Unwinder to grace us with an update!
> Until then guys it is not you don't have the fastest card on the planet!!!!
> The average clocks a 290x can do with lots of voltage is way lower than the 780Ti can do with stock voltages, most of 290x owners report 1300+ clocks but really they have to come back to reality as its not real, some cards under water are exceptional and clock very well up to 1,35v but are rare specimens unlike yours truly 780Ti, IMO the 290x is just a beefed up 7970 they just increased stream processors form 2048 to 2816, 32 ROPs to 64 and texture units 128 to 176, with a 512 bits memory controller, IFAIK in the same chip!
> 
> This is what COWIE (Famous overclocker) said about it:
> 
> "LOL sure i know,everyone with water is going 1300+ with these cards ...come back to earth.
> 1.25 (1.237 real dmm)was good for 1135ish and not a poster boy for stablity at that.
> I added up to 1.35ish and it netted me a whole 45ish more on the clocks woo hoo wow what a big jump(sure on stock cooling but was max 68c temps)1180ish that was usable at best.
> sure if you get a good card you can do more then most so i would just say those folks are lucky to get one!"
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> Ed


Thank you Ed.


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> As we never finished the testing that we was doing . but like Ed posted below our 780 Ti database is out of date. so top volt for now will be 1.212v. but we do have hope to get those 1.3v above.
> Thank you Ed.


Yeah I tried all the BIOS that you sent besides the first 2 that you sent in your first PM, but you said just to try the new one. I think like Ed said that we definitely need the database added for MSI AB, and we should be good to go









Thanks for both of your efforts to help those of us spoiled ones that can't get enough performance out of out 780 Ti's... lol

It's pretty crazy though... I fired up Crysis 3 Multiplayer today, and with my 780 Ti SLI setup, I was getting around 120fps @ 2560x1440, but as soon as I turned on 4x TXAA, It dropped to the 50s, lol.

Crysis 3 is still a demanding game with AA


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Yeah I tried all the BIOS that you sent besides the first 2 that you sent in your first PM, but you said just to try the new one. I think like Ed said that we definitely need the database added for MSI AB, and we should be good to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for both of your efforts to help those of us spoiled ones that can't get enough performance out of out 780 Ti's... lol
> 
> It's pretty crazy though... I fired up Crysis 3 Multiplayer today, and with my 780 Ti SLI setup, I was getting around 120fps @ 2560x1440, but as soon as I turned on 4x TXAA, It dropped to the 50s, lol.
> 
> Crysis 3 is still a demanding game with AA


What CPU do you have? You should add your rig to your sig yo! & when did cry3 implement TXAA? You mean MSAA? I'm asking about your CPU because I think CPU has ALLOT to do with it working properly. Though, @ 1440P using 4xmsaa puts you @ what? 6k resolution?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Yeah I tried all the BIOS that you sent besides the first 2 that you sent in your first PM, but you said just to try the new one. I think like Ed said that we definitely need the database added for MSI AB, and we should be good to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for both of your efforts to help those of us spoiled ones that can't get enough performance out of out 780 Ti's... lol
> 
> It's pretty crazy though... I fired up Crysis 3 Multiplayer today, and with my 780 Ti SLI setup, I was getting around 120fps @ 2560x1440, but as soon as I turned on 4x TXAA, It dropped to the 50s, lol.
> 
> Crysis 3 is still a demanding game with AA


Thanks! i speak in my name and in my Brother Skyn3t name too! We do our best to bring you all what we can to make the best out of your cards and we do so without anything else in mind except the pleasure to help out our fellow members anyway we can to the full extent of our knowledge!








Do you really need AA at that res? i game with 3240 x 1920 with 2xAA or FXAA when blurring (AA blurring) is not an issue (fast FPS, who cares about the scenery)








I dont really notice jaggies like i did back at 1080p!
You will get more out of your 780ti! You just wait and see! All of us together as everybody takes a part in it, we´ll make it happen!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## Unlucky_7

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/n2vkn/


----------



## Pandora's Box

I think Tomb Raider stability should be required before people post overclocks above 1200mhz...


----------



## szeged

because everyone plays that old game


----------



## MerkageTurk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unlucky_7*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/n2vkn/


Dude you don't have the the GK110B PCB

Maybe update your gpuz


----------



## lilchronic

i first tested my overclock with unigine heaven in my experience that is the best for testing stability because it will run loops and stay at 99% gpu usage, dont get me wrong playing actual games is good for testing stablity also

but ever since i have got a stable overclock in Heaven i havent had a single crash due to my oc in any game ..... run heaven for 30min to an hour you'll be stable in pretty much every game


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> because everyone plays that old game


LOL, it just helps to clear things up. And when was tomb raider old? The new one, in 2013, not the old polygon ones.


----------



## Unlucky_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Dude you don't have the the GK110B PCB
> 
> Maybe update your gpuz


It's the latest version


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Dude you don't have the the GK110B PCB
> 
> Maybe update your gpuz


you are spreading wrong info again. all 780 Ti is B1 lol


----------



## skupples

all 780Ti should be b1 revision. 780 vanilla will be coming with b1 revision as well, if not already.

We are lucky people. The 290x club needs an in house bios maker like mad.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> all 780Ti should be b1 revision. 780 vanilla will be coming with b1 revision as well, if not already.
> 
> We are lucky people. The 290x club needs an in house bios maker like mad.


Lack of bios modding is pretty much the reason I jumped over here. I could've dealt with the heat and noise, and those cards have such potential if someone fixes them up...


----------



## MerkageTurk

Well in the GPU z screenshot it shows as gk110 instead of gk110b, my one shows gk110b thou


----------



## jameyscott

What does the b1 revision bring to the table? Is it just a more efficient chip?


----------



## LukeJoseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> I think Tomb Raider stability should be required before people post overclocks above 1200mhz...


I am on board with you there. I thought I was 100% stable at 1225/1875 on stock volts 1.1620. 5 minutes of tomb raider bench driver crash.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Well in the GPU z screenshot it shows as gk110 instead of gk110b, my one shows gk110b thou


Screenshot pls... mine shows gk110 only


----------



## Chronic1

Tomb Raider Benchmark + TressFX + 4XSSAA

Once you get the results of your benchmark, just let it keep running, it will still stress the card after the results are posted. If you can pass 20 minutes you are rock solid stable!


----------



## teichu

I got new 780ti today but after i finished install and the monitor shows no display ..... i pull out the card and put in several times same thing but when i tried my gtx760 it works well , does anyone know the reason?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teichu*
> 
> I got new 780ti today but after i finished install and the monitor shows no display ..... i pull out the card and put in several times same thing but when i tried my gtx760 it works well , does anyone know the reason?


Properly uninstall your drivers and then do a fresh install of them with the 780ti installed.


----------



## szeged

Anyone know if/how much amazon charges for restocking fees for 780ti? gonna return mine probably, just gonna throw a titan back into the bench rig for now and wait for the 780ti classy with that lol.

if they charge a stupid amount ill just try to sell it myself lol.


----------



## LukeJoseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Anyone know if/how much amazon charges for restocking fees for 780ti? gonna return mine probably, just gonna throw a titan back into the bench rig for now and wait for the 780ti classy with that lol.
> 
> if they charge a stupid amount ill just try to sell it myself lol.


Nothing. At least they have never charged me a restocking fee. They usually cover shipping back too.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukeJoseph*
> 
> Nothing. At least they have never charged me a restocking fee. They usually cover shipping back too.


cool, i checked their site, it says i have to pay $9 shipping back, but i wouldnt mind that $9 loss if its a no hassle no restocking fee no questions asked refund in full.

i know newegg tried to recharge me a $47 restocking fee and wanted to try to take $200 for the amd never settle bundle when i bought a 7970, i bought that one because the one i wanted wasnt in stock, i refreshed the page and one came in stock so i ordered that one and tried to cancel the other one, it hadnt even left the warehouse yet and they wanted a restocking fee and tried to take $200 a 3 game bundle rofl, sorry newegg but you can suck it.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Anyone know if/how much amazon charges for restocking fees for 780ti? gonna return mine probably, just gonna throw a titan back into the bench rig for now and wait for the 780ti classy with that lol.
> 
> if they charge a stupid amount ill just try to sell it myself lol.


Whats the max tomb raider stable clock you got on yours? As for restocking, never buy from ncix. 15% restock is robbery IMO.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Anyone know if/how much amazon charges for restocking fees for 780ti? gonna return mine probably, just gonna throw a titan back into the bench rig for now and wait for the 780ti classy with that lol.
> 
> if they charge a stupid amount ill just try to sell it myself lol.


You have a return window of a month from the purchase date. I returned a mobo and two GPUs in the same package without a hitch. I just chatted with Amazon support to tell them they were all in the same package and he made a note of that. They also refund your shipping, at least they did when I purchased one day shipping with Amazon Prime. They didn't even charge me to ship everything back, either.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Whats the max tomb raider stable clock you got on yours?


havent tried it with tomb raider, ill check it right now, ive been gaming with just 1200/3750 on stock volts because thats way more than enough for what ive been playing lol, ill report back in a few mins, all settings max with tressfx on, 2560x1440.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> You have a return window of a month from the purchase date. I returned a mobo and two GPUs in the same package without a hitch. I just chatted with Amazon support to tell them they were all in the same package and he made a note of that. They also refund your shipping, at least they did when I purchased one day shipping with Amazon Prime. They didn't even charge me to ship everything back, either.


do they try to give you just store credit or will they actually give me a refund of my money? newegg tried to give me store credit and swore up and down left and right that was all they could do until i basically told the lady to quit her job and walk into traffic after getting her manager, ended up getting my refund.


----------



## LukeJoseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> cool, i checked their site, it says i have to pay $9 shipping back, but i wouldnt mind that $9 loss if its a no hassle no restocking fee no questions asked refund in full.
> 
> i know newegg tried to recharge me a $47 restocking fee and wanted to try to take $200 for the amd never settle bundle when i bought a 7970, i bought that one because the one i wanted wasnt in stock, i refreshed the page and one came in stock so i ordered that one and tried to cancel the other one, it hadnt even left the warehouse yet and they wanted a restocking fee and tried to take $200 a 3 game bundle rofl, sorry newegg but you can suck it.


Yeah that sounds right. I think they only cover all of the shipping costs back if there is actually something wrong with what you're returning.

I have not purchased from newegg in a very very long time. Mainly because of their return policies. But that is pretty OT hahah.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> havent tried it with tomb raider, ill check it right now, ive been gaming with just 1200/3750 on stock volts because thats way more than enough for what ive been playing lol, ill report back in a few mins, all settings max with tressfx on, 2560x1440.


If that thing is actually stable at 1.2ghz on stock, woah.....
I know you got a pre order on RIVE BE at NCIX, just seriously warning you their restocking fee is just..... no. 15% and 2 weeks max time.


----------



## LukeJoseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> do they try to give you just store credit or will they actually give me a refund of my money? newegg tried to give me store credit and swore up and down left and right that was all they could do until i basically told the lady to quit her job and walk into traffic after getting her manager, ended up getting my refund.


Lol I think you need to buy from Amazon more







Thy will refund your money. Honestly after you put the card back in the mail, you won't hear anything till an email saying "we received your refund, and we will process it within 2 days". Which is almost ALWAYS the same or next day.

Oh and I am pretty sure they are doing their holiday return policy (where you have till like Jan 1st).


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> do they try to give you just store credit or will they actually give me a refund of my money? newegg tried to give me store credit and swore up and down left and right that was all they could do until i basically told the lady to quit her job and walk into traffic after getting her manager, ended up getting my refund.


Nope, refunded my money and it was back in my back within 2-3 business days of them receiving the parts. Complete no hassle. I still have yet to have a bad experience with Amazon. I ordered a used Corsair H110 trying to save a buck and it was missing the LGA 115x backplate. Refunded my money 2-3 business days and even paid to have UPS come to my door to pick it up. I don't see how anyone doesn't shop at Amazon. Service is just bar-none.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukeJoseph*
> 
> Lol I think you need to buy from Amazon more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thy will refund your money. Honestly after you put the card back in the mail, you won't hear anything till an email saying "we received your refund, and we will process it within 2 days". Which is almost ALWAYS the same or next day.
> 
> Oh and I am pretty sure they are doing their holiday return policy (where you have till like Jan 1st).


I need to start buying things from amazon. Same policy for amazon.ca?


----------



## LukeJoseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> If that thing is actually stable at 1.2ghz on stock, woah.....
> I know you got a pre order on RIVE BE at NCIX, just seriously warning you their restocking fee is just..... no. 15% and 2 weeks max time.


So far mine is stable in tomb raider at 1.2 on stock volts (1.1620). I am using Sky's bios. About to start messing with memory now too.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> If that thing is actually stable at 1.2ghz on stock, woah.....
> I know you got a pre order on RIVE BE at NCIX, just seriously warning you their restocking fee is just..... no. 15% and 2 weeks max time.


passed the bench at 1200/3750 max settings at 2560x1440 no problems, ill bump it to 1300 core and move it down till i stop crashing, if it even crashes


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> passed the bench at 1200/3750 max settings at 2560x1440 no problems, ill bump it to 1300 core and move it down till i stop crashing, if it even crashes


I hate you.








My card can barely do 1226mhz on sky's bios.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> passed the bench at 1200/3750 max settings at 2560x1440 no problems, ill bump it to 1300 core and move it down till i stop crashing, if it even crashes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My card can barely do 1226mhz on sky's bios.
Click to expand...

We're all within a few mhz of eachother. It's not so bad


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> We're all within a few mhz of eachother. It's not so bad


Well, at least i know someone else's card is just as bad as mine.


----------



## teichu

I did unistall the 760 drivers before i install 780ti but still cause me no display...


----------



## LukeJoseph

If you're using tomb raider, let it run for a bit and watch for artifacts. Even though my card is rock stable at 1.1620 1200/1875. I start getting artifacts at 1.212 1250 (about 15 minutes in the benchmark).


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> We're all within a few mhz of eachother. It's not so bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, at least i know someone else's card is just as bad as mine.
Click to expand...

Sorry. Mine does 1275/7700


----------



## Testier

My card must be the worst in the club or something....... A half decent 780 classified could be on par with it.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> My card must be the worst in the club or something....... A half decent 780 classified could be on par with it.


still 1200+ isnt awful


----------



## Arizonian

/thread cleaned of trolling


----------



## szeged

thanks for the cleanup, though i guess i missed the trolling, or im too dumb to realize someone was trolling lol.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> still 1200+ isnt awful


True, true, but a 780 at 1300+ could probably match it. I am patiently awaiting the AB voltage unlock. See, I almost always had bad luck with silicon lottery. On the other note, a quick discussion, I think it is reasonable to return a product if it have bad OC right? I mean, if you are not satisfied with the product, you can return it, just have to deal with the painful return policy.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> True, true, but a 780 at 1300+ could probably match it. I am patiently awaiting the AB voltage unlock. See, I almost always had bad luck with silicon lottery. On the other note, a quick discussion, I think it is reasonable to return a product if it have bad OC right? I mean, if you are not satisfied with the product, you can return it, just have to deal with the painful return policy.


where did you buy it from?

I know some places dont accept returns/rmas because a card doesnt hit a certain clock, its not technically defective if it clocks past the specified boost.

now if it was a place like amazon that accepts returns because you no longer want/need it or found a lower price, youre in the clear.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> where did you buy it from?
> 
> I know some places dont accept returns/rmas because a card doesnt hit a certain clock, its not technically defective if it clocks past the specified boost.
> 
> now if it was a place like amazon that accepts returns because you no longer want/need it or found a lower price, youre in the clear.


NCIX, they accept it, at a 15% cost reduction. I probably buy from somewhere else next time.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> NCIX, they accept it, at a 15% cost reduction.


hmm so 15% of $700, $105 taken off the refund? you might want to try to sell it yourself for a bit less, might be better than taking that restocking fee.

Thats why i was asking about amazon earlier


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> hmm so 15% of $700, $105 taken off the refund? you might want to try to sell it yourself for a bit less, might be better than taking that restocking fee.
> 
> Thats why i was asking about amazon earlier


Hmm, I wonder if amazon.ca have the same policy. Lets just say I am not too pleased with my 780 ti.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Hmm, I wonder if amazon.ca have the same policy. Lets just say I am not too pleased with my 780 ti.


That's no reason to return the card, though. You weren't guaranteed overclocking when you got the card. Returning because you aren't happy with the overclockability of your card is kinda underhanded if you ask me. Just like returning a k chip because it didn't overclock well. Just because you have the ability to overclock a chip doesn't mean you are going to be able ti.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> That's no reason to return the card, though. You weren't guaranteed overclocking when you got the card. Returning because you aren't happy with the overclockability of your card is kinda underhanded if you ask me. Just like returning a k chip because it didn't overclock well. Just because you have the ability to overclock a chip doesn't mean you are going to be able ti.


Well, I do not violate the store policy by doing so, I think. BTW I brought from NCIX. I can return whatever I want as long as it is in two weeks for any reason I think, just have to pay restocking fee. I mean, I probably will not return it, but next time I am probably not buying through them cause of the restocking fee. Not sure where the underhandness comes in. I mean, they provide the service, I am using the service. Meh, I probably will not return the card. I might trade the card plus cash when my friend gets a 780 ti classified. The card is certainly not impressive let me put it that way.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Well, I do not violate the store policy by doing so, I think. BTW I brought from NCIX. I can return whatever I want as long as it is in two weeks for any reason I think, just have to pay restocking fee. I mean, I probably will not return it, but next time I am probably not buying through them cause of the restocking fee. Not sure where the underhandness comes in. I mean, they provide the service, I am using the service. Meh, I probably will not return the card. I might trade the card plus cash when my friend gets a 780 ti classified. The card is certainly not impressive let me put it that way.


If it complies with the return policy, I don't see a problem with it. However, if you have a card that is working at what it is rated for and return it because it doesn't overclock well beyond that, and return it because you aren't happy with how it overclocks and it isn't an all inclusive return policy, that's what I find a problem with.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> If it complies with the return policy, I don't see a problem with it. However, if you have a card that is working at what it is rated for and return it because it doesn't overclock well beyond that, and return it because you aren't happy with how it overclocks and it isn't an all inclusive return policy, that's what I find a problem with.


No, if the policy is rma only, too bad for me for not asking before buying. If I am stupid, I have no one to blame but myself.


----------



## Pandora's Box

I think you'll find that most of these 780 TI's that are clocked above 1225Mhz or so are not 100% stable. Tomb Raider benchmark left running for 20-30 minutes is a true test on these cards. It's the one test that I hit a 115% power target. That's 350 Watts of power the card is using, lol.

I'm at 1200Mhz 1.162volts, 1850 Mhz ram.


----------



## LukeJoseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Well, I do not violate the store policy by doing so, I think. BTW I brought from NCIX. I can return whatever I want as long as it is in two weeks for any reason I think, just have to pay restocking fee. I mean, I probably will not return it, but next time I am probably not buying through them cause of the restocking fee. Not sure where the underhandness comes in. I mean, they provide the service, I am using the service. Meh, I probably will not return the card. I might trade the card plus cash when my friend gets a 780 ti classified. The card is certainly not impressive let me put it that way.


You're using Tomb raider to test right? If so I would not stress out about it. I can nearly guarantee that the majority of people here haven't used it, so take their clocks with a grain of salt. I can run 1275/3750 (1.212 didn't try higher cause SOMEONE reminded me of tomb raider hahah) in Firestrike, heaven, OCCT error checking, and ran valley overnight. But after 10 minutes of the tomb raider bench I started seeing some random artifacts. So not "game stable".


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> I think you'll find that most of these 780 TI's that are clocked above 1225Mhz or so are not 100% stable. Tomb Raider benchmark left running for 20-30 minutes is a true test on these cards. It's the one test that I hit a 115% power target. That's 350 Watts of power the card is using, lol.
> 
> I'm at 1200Mhz 1.162volts, 1850 Mhz ram.


ive had the tomb raider bench going for about 20 mins now at 1250 core, 3750 mem, no problems. i dont think the test is as harsh as you might think :x, with these volts i had valley crash this card at 1250, while with higher volts 1330 is stable in valley. gonna try 1330 on TR bench now lol.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> ive had the tomb raider bench going for about 20 mins now at 1250 core, 3750 mem, no problems. i dont think the test is as harsh as you might think :x, with these volts i had valley crash this card at 1250, while with higher volts 1330 is stable in valley. gonna try 1330 on TR bench now lol.


Like I said, most cards, not all.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> ive had the tomb raider bench going for about 20 mins now at 1250 core, 3750 mem, no problems. i dont think the test is as harsh as you might think :x, with these volts i had valley crash this card at 1250, while with higher volts 1330 is stable in valley. gonna try 1330 on TR bench now lol.


Why are you returning this card...... I am sad.....


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Why are you returning this card...... I am sad.....


780ti classified







IT MUST BE MINE!


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 780ti classified
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT MUST BE MINE!


Well, I hope my friend is nice and willing to do my 780 ti plus cash for 780 ti classified.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> ive had the tomb raider bench going for about 20 mins now at 1250 core, 3750 mem, no problems. i dont think the test is as harsh as you might think :x, with these volts i had valley crash this card at 1250, while with higher volts 1330 is stable in valley. gonna try 1330 on TR bench now lol.


is there a reason you don't ever post any screenshots ?
In my books.... *screenshot or it didnt happen*

Did you know my 780ti does 1460Mhz stable in tomb raider stock volts?
What?
im telling you the truth

_(see my point?)_


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> is there a reason you don't ever post any screenshots ?
> In my books.... *screenshot or it didnt happen*
> 
> Did you know my 780ti does 1460Mhz stable in tomb raider stock volts?
> What?
> im telling you the truth
> 
> _(see my point?)_


ive posted shots in the various benchmark threads, and since you asked so nicely, you can go search for them on your own.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> ive posted shots in the various benchmark threads, and since you asked so nicely, you can go search for them on your own.


Man no offense.... but ive seen nothing from you in this thread.








No graphs, no GPU-Z, no nothing. Just statements.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Man no offense.... but ive seen nothing from you in this thread.


Do not doubt the great and powerful szeged. He is not one to BS other people about his clocks.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukeJoseph*
> 
> You're using Tomb raider to test right? If so I would not stress out about it. I can nearly guarantee that the majority of people here haven't used it, so take their clocks with a grain of salt. I can run 1275/3750 (1.212 didn't try higher cause SOMEONE reminded me of tomb raider hahah) in Firestrike, heaven, OCCT error checking, and ran valley overnight. But after 10 minutes of the tomb raider bench I started seeing some random artifacts. So not "game stable".


Let's get things correct here folks. "Game stable" is per game, as every game is not the same. Some clocks in Tomb Raider quite possibly will not be stable in some other random game. Also, all it takes to become stable @ w/e clock is MOOOARRR POWEAAAAAAA

example: (all my results are in surround mind you, so much more stress on the gpu than most people)

serious sam 3 BFE: I can run 1300mhz @ 7.5k mem @ 1.212

bf4: 1162/7ghz mem @ 1.3


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Man no offense.... but ive seen nothing from you in this thread.


i posted all of my early results in the thread a while back, i havent been stressing the card much in the past week since im just waiting on the classy to drop, but ill be more than happy to run them again for you.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i posted all of my early results in the thread a while back, i havent been stressing the card much in the past week since im just waiting on the classy to drop, but ill be more than happy to run them again for you.


What a gentleman







not for me bro, for the club.
It just helps cause we can see settings, boosts, and all that stuff. Members can also learn from it


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> What a gentleman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not for me bro, for the club.
> It just helps cause we can see settings, boosts, and all that stuff. Members can also learn from it


when the gf leaves in a few minutes, ill bump the fan speed up and do some max clocks again, i like to bench alone so i dont have to hear " WHATS THAT NOISE WHY DO YOU HAVE ALL THOSE CABLES OUT WHY ARE YOU OPENING WINDOWS WHY DO YOU HAVE TOOLS OUT WHATS THIS WHATS THAT" lol, so ill have some results for you in like 20 mins







ill try to dig up some of my old results so we can compare.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> What a gentleman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not for me bro, for the club.
> It just helps cause we can see settings, boosts, and all that stuff. Members can also learn from it


Funny thing you never need proof from a crap clocker like mine. Everyone just accept it and thank the GPU god for not cursing them with my luck. Well, it could be worst. It could be only stable at boost clock.


----------



## LukeJoseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> ive had the tomb raider bench going for about 20 mins now at 1250 core, 3750 mem, no problems. i dont think the test is as harsh as you might think :x, with these volts i had valley crash this card at 1250, while with higher volts 1330 is stable in valley. gonna try 1330 on TR bench now lol.


Are you watching it the bench? What I did was let it run for 15 minutes and then run the benchmark 4-5 times while watching for artifacts. Just letting it run if you're borderline (I.e. Not crashing) it is nearly impossible to see the artifacts while it is just running in the background at the screen goes dark when the benchmark is done.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Let's get things correct here folks. "Game stable" is per game, as every game is not the same. Some clocks in Tomb Raider quite possibly will not be stable in some other random game. Also, all it takes to become stable @ w/e clock is MOOOARRR POWEAAAAAAA
> 
> example: (all my results are in surround mind you, so much more stress on the gpu than most people)
> 
> serious sam 3 BFE: I can run 1300mhz @ 7.5k mem @ 1.212
> 
> bf4: 1162/7ghz mem @ 1.3


Do you actually change your gpu overclocks on a per game basis? Only asking cause it seems like to much work to find out what slight difference your cards are stable at at different frequencys for different games.. I like to run one game stable overclock that way I know its actually stable for whatever game I may play


----------



## LukeJoseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Let's get things correct here folks. "Game stable" is per game, as every game is not the same. Some clocks in Tomb Raider quite possibly will not be stable in some other random game. Also, all it takes to become stable @ w/e clock is MOOOARRR POWEAAAAAAA
> 
> example: (all my results are in surround mind you, so much more stress on the gpu than most people)
> 
> serious sam 3 BFE: I can run 1300mhz @ 7.5k mem @ 1.212
> 
> bf4: 1162/7ghz mem @ 1.3


For me "game stable" is EVERY game. That's what I use my PC for (I am a Mac user other wise). So if I am only stable in tomb raider at 1200/1875 and it carries over to very other game/bench then that will be my daily clock. BF4 will be my next test.

So using your example I would just use 1162 for everything. With that being said I don't need near the power you do (I game in 1080p, but probably going to upgrade to 1440p next week).

And how are you running 1.3? What did I miss?!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Do you actually change your gpu overclocks on a per game basis? Only asking cause it seems like to much work to find out what slight difference your cards are stable at at different frequencys for different games.. I like to run one game stable overclock that way I know its actually stable for whatever game I may play


overclocking tools have features to save profiles, find your stable overclock, save that profile, open that profile when playing that game









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukeJoseph*
> 
> For me "game stable" is EVERY game. That's what I use my PC for (I am a Mac user other wise). So if I am only stable in tomb raider at 1200/1875 and it carries over to very other game/bench then that will be my daily clock. BF4 will be my next test.
> 
> So using your example I would just use 1162 for everything. With that being said I don't need near the power you do (I game in 1080p, but probably going to upgrade to 1440p next week).
> 
> And how are you running 1.3? What did I miss?!


skupp uses titans, which can have 1.3v+


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukeJoseph*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> For me "game stable" is EVERY game. That's what I use my PC for (I am a Mac user other wise). So if I am only stable in tomb raider at 1200/1875 and it carries over to very other game/bench then that will be my daily clock. BF4 will be my next test.
> 
> So using your example I would just use 1162 for everything. With that being said I don't need near the power you do (I game in 1080p, but probably going to upgrade to 1440p next week).
> 
> 
> And how are you running 1.3? What did I miss?!


I'm one of those nubs running on titans. I cherish my 6gigs of vram daily. & i'll stay on them until the end of next year most likely.







My next upgrade needs to be something like triple 1600P before I sink money into more GPU's.

waiting on the 6,144 core Maxwell refresher, assuming Mantle doesn't sweep the nation... If it does, i'll be waiting until AMD drops 20NM in 2015. (they may have it earlier if they have some one else besides TSMC to make them, apple, then nvidia, then amd is their work order ATM)


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Do you actually change your gpu overclocks on a per game basis? Only asking cause it seems like to much work to find out what slight difference your cards are stable at at different frequencys for different games.. I like to run one game stable overclock that way I know its actually stable for whatever game I may play


I only ever OC my GPU's when gaming if i'm taking a hit in performance. Most of the time I just run them @ the Skyn3t stock 1006, with mem OC'd to 7ghz.

I must point out that I had TERRIBLE memory OC results until Sky's rev2 titan bios!!!!!!!


----------



## Pandora's Box

Running on skyn3t's stock 1006mhz? Does Titan not boost over that on the default bios?


----------



## LukeJoseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm one of those nubs running on titans. I cherish my 6gigs of vram daily. & i'll stay on them until the end of next year most likely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next upgrade needs to be something like triple 1600P before I sink money into more GPU's.
> 
> waiting on the 6,144 core Maxwell refresher, assuming Mantle doesn't sweep the nation... If it does, i'll be waiting until AMD drops 20NM in 2015. (they may have it earlier if they have some one else besides TSMC to make them, apple, then nvidia, then amd is their work order ATM)


Haha "nub"?! Far from it from what I can gather. Sounds like to me you need the titans for your application.

I am still on the fence of 1440p. I have two 1080p dell's that are good for gaming (at least low input lag etc). And if I went 1440p I would probably only go with one monitor for awhile (the one I am looking at is pretty pricey. Decisions!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukeJoseph*
> 
> Haha "nub"?! Far from it from what I can gather. Sounds like to me you need the titans for your application.
> 
> I am still on the fence of 1440p. I have two 1080p dell's that are good for gaming (at least low input lag etc). And if I went 1440p I would probably only go with one monitor for awhile (the one I am looking at is pretty pricey. Decisions!


Hehe, i'm a nub with a semi-fat wallet is all, really i'm just lucky enough to not pay rent or a mortgage, just property taxes.(and 75 cents a piece trash bags)

When it comes to monitors, you get what you pay for. Dell makes some badass 1440P, enterprise grade, life time warranty stuff.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukeJoseph*
> 
> Haha "nub"?! Far from it from what I can gather. Sounds like to me you need the titans for your application.
> 
> I am still on the fence of 1440p. I have two 1080p dell's that are good for gaming (at least low input lag etc). And if I went 1440p I would probably only go with one monitor for awhile (the one I am looking at is pretty pricey. Decisions!


Let me guess, U2713HM or PB27Q?


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> When it comes to monitors, you get what you pay for. Dell makes some badass 1440P, enterprise grade, *life time warranty* stuff.


Not true. 3 years I think.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Not true. 3 years I think.


I think you are right, the enterprise grade monitors are 5 years, & the consumer grade is 1-3 year.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I think you are right, the enterprise grade monitors are 5 years, & the consumer grade is 1-3 year.


U2410 is 3 years. Not sure if thats enterprise or consumer. The real good stuff are Eizos and NEC.


----------



## LukeJoseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Let me guess, U2713HM or PB27Q?


Those were the two I am debating. But I think the decision was just made for me. Amazon has stopped selling the U2713HM due to issues with it.

I wouldn't mind even buying a higher end monitor, I.e a "professional NEC or similar". But they all seem to have higher input lag and other gaming no no's. Which is kind of to be expected, as they could care less about those things. I have a x-rite display pro and Calman software, so I can just calibrate whatever monitor/s I get.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukeJoseph*
> 
> Those were the two I am debating. But I think the decision was just made for me. Amazon has stopped selling the U2713HM due to issues with it.
> 
> I wouldn't mind even buying a higher end monitor, I.e a "professional NEC or similar". But they all seem to have higher input lag and other gaming no no's. Which is kind of to be expected, as they could care less about those things. I have a x-rite display pro and Calman software, so I can just calibrate whatever monitor/s I get.


If I had the money, I will go buy one of those Eizos with ATW polarizers and true 10 bit panels. Cause, why not?








If you want gaming, get a surround 1440p korean clocked to 120hz. Or pick up a Asus 4k.
It really depends on whether you are doing work with these things or gaming. If gaming, the eizos/nec are not really worth it. I would get 1440p 120hz. For prosumer(gaming and work), I would go with a U3014. For really professional stuff, Eizo/NEC all the way. There is a reason why those monitors are so expensive.


----------



## iamhollywood5

So Amazon gives a full refund with no restock fee for any reason at all? How long does this last?

Trying to decide whether to buy from Newegg or Amazon... Even though I have the money to pay for this card up front, I'd rather use financing to pay it off in small monthly increments, and I already have a Newegg Preferred account and would rather not open up a Amazon Store Card account unless it's truly worth it.

In the past, when getting a bad clocker from Newegg, I have sometimes been able to repackage a card well enough to look unopened and get a full refund, and in other cases I just ate the 10% restock fee. Return shipping was free because of ShopRunner - does Prime have free return shipping?


----------



## LukeJoseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> So Amazon gives a full refund with no restock fee for any reason at all? How long does this last?
> 
> Trying to decide whether to buy from Newegg or Amazon... Even though I have the money to pay for this card up front, I'd rather use financing to pay it off in small monthly increments, and I already have a Newegg Preferred account and would rather not open up a Amazon Store Card account unless it's truly worth it.
> 
> In the past, when getting a bad clocker from Newegg, I have sometimes been able to repackage a card well enough to look unopened and get a full refund, and in other cases I just ate the 10% restock fee. Return shipping was free because of ShopRunner - does Prime have free return shipping?


I do not condone or agree with returning an item because it is a "bad overclocker". I still have a 3570k on my self that I have been to lazy to sell that was a bad OC'er (it look something like 1.4v to get 4500). I could have returned it. But that is why they call this a silicone LOTTERY.

Although I don't agree with newegg's policies, I 100% understand them. They are not nearly as large as Amazon (which just gave you the answer).

Speaking of the credit card. Amazon Store card is not a bad card to have (they are through GEMB, which does just about every department store out there). Amazon is almost always running 12 months same as cash. Pay it off in 12 months you pay no interest. If you don't though you're FUBARED


----------



## szeged

as requested



1296 core with the fan on auto

ill run some more at 1300+ and see how it goes.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

So my friend gave me a 2010 Macbook Pro 13 to swap for my EVGA 670 FTW.

Managed to sell the Macbook and I've ordered a Gigabyte 780 Ti. Was the only one in my country. I'm assuming it will still work with Precision X?

Cheers

--edit--

My sig rig is below so I'm wondering, will the PSU be enough for an OC'd 780 Ti?


----------



## LukeJoseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> as requested
> 
> 
> 
> 1296 core with the fan on auto
> 
> ill run some more at 1300+ and see how it goes.


What voltage?


----------



## DuckKnuckle

The GPU arrives tomorrow. Can you confirm it will be compatible with my PSU?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> The GPU arrives tomorrow. Can you confirm it will be compatible with my PSU?


Yes it will as its 65A , single rail! Just OC that 2700K a little more!


----------



## fleggy

Hello,

I bought 780 Ti (ref) few days ago. Now I'm playing with OC and it seems that temp limit does not work for me. I set in MSI AB: core +200MHz, mem + 300MHz, power target 106% and temp limit 90 degrees, priority set to temp limit. Everything is stable (no throttling) even under long lasting load but the temperature never goes over 83 degrees (fan RPM 65%). I'd like to see lower RPM and higher temp with auto fan. Am I doing anything wrong? Thanks

W7 64 Ultimate, driver 331.65, MSI AB 3.0b17


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yes it will as its 65A , single rail! Just OC that 2700K a little more!


The 2700k is currently at 4.5GHz. Reckon I should bump it up to 4.8GHz? I dont want any bottlenecking


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> The 2700k is currently at 4.5GHz. Reckon I should bump it up to 4.8GHz? I dont want any bottlenecking


Nop, i read your SIG and thought it was stock! its [email protected]!


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleggy*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I bought 780 Ti (ref) few days ago. Now I'm playing with OC and it seems that temp limit does not work for me. I set in MSI AB: core +200MHz, mem + 300MHz, power target 106% and temp limit 90 degrees, priority set to temp limit. Everything is stable (no throttling) even under long lasting load but the temperature never goes over 83 degrees (fan RPM 65%). I'd like to see lower RPM and higher temp with auto fan. Am I doing anything wrong? Thanks
> 
> W7 64 Ultimate, driver 331.65, MSI AB 3.0b17


Hey bud and welocme to OCN.
This is confusing to some, let me make it clear.
When you set the temp priority to 90c .. what that is basically doing is telling your GPU to throttle...when it hits 90c.
But if you set the temp to say 70c, then the card will down clock and throttle till it hits 70c....

If you want to see higher temps and lower fans, you need to play with your fan settings.


----------



## fleggy

@Renairy> thanks for explanation.


----------



## Grindhouse

Just ordered 2 Zotac GTX 780 Ti to replace my EVGA GTX 780 SLI









I hope i won't regret going with Zotac instead of EVGA or ASUS. The Zotac 780 Ti was 700$, ASUS and EVGA were 740$ (on ncix.com and newegg.ca). Last Zotac card i owned was a GTX 480 many years ago.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grindhouse*
> 
> Just ordered 2 Zotac GTX 780 Ti to replace my EVGA GTX 780 SLI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope i won't regret going with Zotac instead of EVGA or ASUS. The Zotac 780 Ti was 700$, ASUS and EVGA were 740$ (on ncix.com and newegg.ca). Last Zotac card i owned was a GTX 480 many years ago.


Ive had 3 Zotac cards in the past, including a GTX680... not a problem at all for me.


----------



## elkabong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> So Amazon gives a full refund with no restock fee for any reason at all? How long does this last?
> 
> Trying to decide whether to buy from Newegg or Amazon... Even though I have the money to pay for this card up front, I'd rather use financing to pay it off in small monthly increments, and I already have a Newegg Preferred account and would rather not open up a Amazon Store Card account unless it's truly worth it.
> 
> In the past, when getting a bad clocker from Newegg, I have sometimes been able to repackage a card well enough to look unopened and get a full refund, and in other cases I just ate the 10% restock fee. Return shipping was free because of ShopRunner - does Prime have free return shipping?


Are you a regular customer or an Amazon prime member?

I was able to return my GTX 780 for it's full price of $699 after the 780Ti launch even though the price on the 780 had dropped over $200. I was told that it wasn't standard policy but for Amazon prime members the CS agent on the phone has the final say in the situation and if you are really nice you can usually get what you wanted. No restocking fee, no nothing, just basically "pay the difference for the new card and buy it through us and we'll give you what you want."

For once I'm glad I have Amazon prime, and I'm not even a full member, I'm on a friend's "friends and family" list so I can get the free 2 day shipping and $3 overnight shipping. I was worried I was going to take a huge price hit, but they didn't charge me anything for the prilvledge of upgrading to the 780Ti.

Even when I didn't order either of my cards from them they didn't give me any trouble, and I'm sure that's due to the fact that they were sold out of the 780Ti that I wanted when I returned my 780. I ended up going with NewEgg for the pair of 780Ti b/c their price was a little cheaper and they actually had them in stock.

Long story short - Amazon prime + good sob story + at least a +3 to your "bluff agent into thinking you are going to cry on the phone" skill check and you should be fine. Happy hunting.


----------



## kimquang

Hello I just got my gtx 780 ti reference design from Asus.

I've been trying to OC the card but I can't hit stable clocks and the voltage on the gpu wont pass 1200 Mv, it goes back and forward between 1187 and 1150 Mv on the gpu voltage when I run unigine heaven 4.0. Also the gpu clock jumps between 1280-1200 Mhz. The temperature hits 86C max. Also when running these settings in unigine heaven it crashes somethimes and downclocks the gpu itself.

*
My settings on Asus GPU tweak*
Gpu Boost 1156 Mhz
Max Gpu Voltage 1212 Mv
Memory Clock 7500 Mhz
Power Target 106%
Gpu Temp Target 95C
Fan Speed Auto

Unigene Heaven Score: 2180
Mode 1600x900 8xAA windowed
Preset Extreme

Also im thinking about unlocking the voltage with but im new to all this things. Im currently reading this thread for information but I cant find a 1,2,3 step guide to flash bios etc and unlock voltage.

Kim


----------



## elkabong

I still cannot find a 780 chipset or 780Ti card case badge. I had a nice 580 domed badge and 3-way SLI domed badge, but I cannot find a 780 or 780Ti one. I still had my 2-way SLI badge from before I got my 3rd 580 so that was nice.

If anybody can point me into the right direction please LMK

On a positive note, the 2 GTX580s that I put up on eBay sold like hotcakes, I was happy to get anything for them, let alone to get something worth my time LOL. I kept 1 of the 3 to SLI my arcade cabinet, but the other 2 were just useless for me. I went through 2 1/2 cans of compressed air to clean them for resale, but I learned my lesson after getting sick from just smelling all the chemicals in the air even after wearing a respiration mask - I will never pollute the environment with compressed air ever again as there is a better solution.

It can't accidently tip and freeze your hand and components, and it will never output any condensation.... I bring to you the "electronic duster can" from Metro Vacuum.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001J4ZOAW/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

For the price of ~ 5 large cans of decent compressed air you can have a permanent dust removal solution. I had a pair of GTX260s that had been sitting around in my parts bin so I decided to test it out on them. They were just as dirty as the GTX580s that I had cleaned, and they almost took 3 cans of air (and about 20 minutes to clean as I had to keep letting the cans warm back up and whatnot). Using the new dusting unit I was able to get them 100% clean in under 3 minutes. It has already paid for itself in my opinion.

I'd seen and tried several other duster replacements, and they all were either underpowered, cheaply made or expensive, and none of them worked half as good as compressed air. This was affordable, incredibly powerful, built well and cheap. Seriously the best investment I made in PC cleaning ever. I sometimes put off cleaning my lesser-used PCs and devices b/c I don't want to blow through more cans of air (I swear the people at MicroCenter must think I have a duster problem as often as I was going through it LOL), but now I'll be able to maintain my components more often and save money and the environment at the same time. Woot!

I had told myself that I was going to clean my new cards much more often, as I'd never have had to worry about their temperature as long as I kept them clean, and dust buildup was the only reason my 3-way 580 setup ever got overly hot, and after spending so much on the pair of 780Ti cards I was determined to keep them in top condition as i'd like to stick with them for a few years, but I wasn't looking forward to the increased cleaning supply cost, but now that its a non issue i'm doing my happy dance of joy.


----------



## skupples

Is that a commercial and or dvertisement? I can hear the sales man voice in my head when I read itm


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Is that a commercial and or dvertisement? I can hear the sales man voice in my head when I read itm


"And now a word from our sponsor!"


----------



## DimmyK

I'm returning my card for refund back to EVGA. It isn't seven stable @ 1200, 1.162v. That's a pity, since memory clocks all the way to 3900 stable. I'm just going to eat up 15% restocking fee, not worth small performance increase over my 780 at these clocks.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kimquang*
> 
> Hello I just got my gtx 780 ti reference design from Asus.
> 
> I've been trying to OC the card but I can't hit stable clocks and the voltage on the gpu wont pass 1200 Mv, it goes back and forward between 1187 and 1150 Mv on the gpu voltage when I run unigine heaven 4.0. Also the gpu clock jumps between 1280-1200 Mhz. The temperature hits 86C max. Also when running these settings in unigine heaven it crashes somethimes and downclocks the gpu itself.
> 
> *
> My settings on Asus GPU tweak*
> Gpu Boost 1156 Mhz
> Max Gpu Voltage 1212 Mv
> Memory Clock 7500 Mhz
> Power Target 106%
> Gpu Temp Target 95C
> Fan Speed Auto
> 
> Unigene Heaven Score: 2180
> Mode 1600x900 8xAA windowed
> Preset Extreme
> 
> Also im thinking about unlocking the voltage with but im new to all this things. Im currently reading this thread for information but I cant find a 1,2,3 step guide to flash bios etc and unlock voltage.
> 
> Kim


Search no more! To flash your bios you have in my SIG the EZ3flash tool, simple, intuitive and easy, just press 1, 2 and 3!








Voltage unlock for the Ti not yet...









Cheers

Ed


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> I'm returning my card for refund back to EVGA. It isn't seven stable @ 1200, 1.162v. That's a pity, since memory clocks all the way to 3900 stable. I'm just going to eat up 15% restocking fee, not worth small performance increase over my 780 at these clocks.


did you test it at all past 1.162v? you might have had a great clocker if you gave it more volts :x


----------



## elkabong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Is that a commercial and or dvertisement? I can hear the sales man voice in my head when I read itm


LOL it's neither.

All I was doing was spreading the word. If I hadn't bought the GTX780 and then the GTX780Ti's I never would have known how dirty my 580s really were. And after wasting nearly $20 cleaning them I told myself that I was going to keep my new cards much cleaner so that I wouldn't have to do the hard core cleaning that I did on my neglected cards.

I assume, like most of you, that after spending nearly $1500 on a PC upgrade you probably tell yourself "I really need to keep up on the cleaning on these cards so they don't end up running warm and causing concern like my last cards did." I certainly know I did.

And when I found this item that let me do just that I thought I'd share it with people who I knew had all just spent at least $700 on a new video card, with many of them buying 2 or even 3 of them. I figured people who were spending that much on hardware might be willing to spend an extra $50 to make sure they didn't damage their components while cleaning them.

I always get those little index cards in my new video cards that say "Wait 10 minutes for cooling before removing video card as it may be hot to the touch." Now if the outside is that hot, the inside is going to be even hotter for sure, and probably for longer than 10 minutes, and an accidental tip of the can could result in frostbite + your headsink and PCBs suddenly undergoing a 200 degree temperature drop and condensation formation. One little mistake and you could totally ruin your 700$ investment.

So call it what you want, it wasn't meant as anything but a recommendation for a cleaning product based on my experiences in going from my older 3-way setup to my newest 2-way setup. This forum is about sharing our experiences with the 780Ti, and any tips and tricks.... well my tip is buy this product so you can clean your PC thoroughly while saving money and the environment and never risking subjecting your cards to unnatural and radical temperature drops.

It's not even like it s a sponsored Amazon link, it's not like I get a penny if you buy one or not, I was just trying to share my experience and maybe help a few like-minded people find a better way to clean. We're all PC enthusiasts here and I meant no disrespect to the forum or it's members with my post.


----------



## Seallone

Ive just selling 2 zotac 680 sli 4gb cards. 1250 very good cards. ever had to RMA a zotac card before, I have an evga, You be Fine


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> did you test it at all past 1.162v? you might have had a great clocker if you gave it more volts :x


Yeah, I tested it all the way up to 1.212v @ 1230. Still wasn't stable in TR. It looks like this time I got a dud of a card.


----------



## szeged

are you playing TR exclusively? just because it doesnt do well in one game i wouldnt return it for that


----------



## Fonne

Hi

Need a little help to deside what card







... It their any that have tried that GTX780 and upgraded to the GTX780 Ti - Worth it ? ...

Is very close on ordering this card:

EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Classified
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/3072MB-EVGA-GeForce-GTX-780-Classified-ACX-Cooler-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Ret_856174.html

Really nice Classified, extreme strong VRM with 14-Phases and nice OC result ...

Gigabyte GeForce GTX 780 Ti - Referance
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/3072MB-Gigabyte-GeForce-GTX-780-Ti-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_941109.html

Is the GTX780 Ti referance worth the extra 70 Euro over a high end GTX780 Classified ?

(My budget is already max out







)


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> are you playing TR exclusively? just because it doesnt do well in one game i wouldnt return it for that


No, of course not. It's about ultimate stability and lowest common denominator and stuff.







It ain't stable unless its stable in everything.

Even if I get it stable @ 1200 with voltage bump, at these clocks it will be only significantly faster than my 780 if game requires heaps of memory bandwidth, like Metro LL or Sleeping dogs, where I see its faster by 20% with my memory @ 3900. I don't know. I guess I'll see what EVGA will charge for games, since I already activated 2 and claimed 1 of three keys.


----------



## the_real_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fonne*
> 
> Hi
> 
> Need a little help to deside what card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... It their any that have tried that GTX780 and upgraded to the GTX780 Ti - Worth it ? ...
> 
> Is very close on ordering this card:
> 
> EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Classified
> http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/3072MB-EVGA-GeForce-GTX-780-Classified-ACX-Cooler-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Ret_856174.html
> 
> Really nice Classified, extreme strong VRM with 14-Phases and nice OC result ...
> 
> Gigabyte GeForce GTX 780 Ti - Referance
> http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/3072MB-Gigabyte-GeForce-GTX-780-Ti-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_941109.html
> 
> Is the GTX780 Ti referance worth the extra 70 Euro over a high end GTX780 Classified ?
> 
> (My budget is already max out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I have both a 780 and a 780 Ti , the 780 TI is definitely a better card and worth the extra money , even with a high overclock the 780 cant keep up with a 780 Ti


----------



## skupples

This over night obsession with tomb raider clocks is quite entertaining.

Its an evolved title for the love of pastafaria


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> This he obsession with tomb raider clock samples is quote entertaining.


yeah i dont understand what everyone is freaking out over tomb raider for in the past 10 pages or so. One of my titans crashes at lower clocks than my others in valley, i didnt send it back instantly because it cant pass one bench at those voltages. Maybe if you only play tomb raider 24/7 for the next year or so could that be a valid argument imo.


----------



## skupples

Nope stillnot a valid argument ever. Its like I don't even know how to explain it but I feel really bad for anybody who is convinced themselves they need to send back their card because of Tomb Raider benchmark

I have ran the benchmark its not even that intense the only reason it stroking out because it's running at like 200fps

speech to text from work


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Nope stillnot a valid argument ever. Its like I don't even know how to explain it but I feel really bad for anybody who is convinced themselves they need to send back their card because of Tomb Raider benchmark
> 
> I have ran the benchmark its not even that intense the only reason it stroking out because it's running at like 200fps
> 
> speech to text from work


200fps with max settings 4xSSAA? I think not.


----------



## kimquang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Search no more! To flash your bios you have in my SIG the EZ3flash tool, simple, intuitive and easy, just press 1, 2 and 3!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voltage unlock for the Ti not yet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


After that flash and with sky3nts bios I achieved 1230 Mhz Stable on gpu clock and 7560 Mhz on the memory clock. Using unigine heaven for benchmarks^^
Max 86c and fan on 70%

Do you think I can go higher with unlocked voltage? Since the voltage was stuck on 1212 mV

Kim


----------



## skupples

200 was a guess. The point was its not really that intense of a benchmark. The game itself is much more intense than the silly spinning around Laura's torso benchmark. My results are with two titans and were well over 100 fps average max settings. I can run it for you if you like when I get home from work. As I said the numbers are abstract pulled fROM my....

the point still stands. Trying to return a card based off of what is perceived to be a low score in a singular benchmark is laughable

text to speech


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kimquang*
> 
> After that flash and with sky3nts bios I achieved 1230 Mhz Stable on gpu clock and 7560 Mhz on the memory clock. Using unigine heaven for benchmarks^^
> Max 86c and fan on 70%
> 
> Do you think I can go higher with unlocked voltage? Since the voltage was stuck on 1212 mV
> 
> Kim


Going from 1.21v to 1.35v, most cards have to gain at least _some_ extra OC room. But 1.35V on the stock cooler probably isn't a good idea... If you're already touching 86C with 70% fan on 1.21v, you probably don't have much room left for additional voltage.


----------



## szeged

please, do not attempt 1.35v on the stock cooler unless your ambients are insanely low.

and if you do try it, send me the fried remains, i wanna practice my hardmodding


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kimquang*
> 
> After that flash and with sky3nts bios I achieved 1230 Mhz Stable on gpu clock and 7560 Mhz on the memory clock. Using unigine heaven for benchmarks^^
> Max 86c and fan on 70%
> 
> Do you think I can go higher with unlocked voltage? Since the voltage was stuck on 1212 mV
> 
> Kim


We are working on it (voltage hack for the 780Ti) but until afterburner gets its database updated we have to wait! You got a nice OC there! enjoy it until the volt mod works, soon!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 200 was a guess. The point was its not really that intense of a benchmark. The game itself is much more intense than the silly spinning around Laura's torso benchmark. My results are with two titans and were well over 100 fps average max settings. I can run it for you if you like when I get home from work. As I said the numbers are abstract pulled fROM my....
> 
> the point still stands. Trying to return a card based off of what is perceived to be a low score in a singular benchmark is laughable
> 
> text to speech


Several posts ago, i told these guys to go play FC3 to see what it like to have a fail in your OC but they didnt listen! Kept going on how harsh tombraider benchmark is...








My Titans at stock fly through the damn benchmark, and stress FX really isnt for Nvidia cards that is why AMD imposed it to the developers, to make nvidia cards look bad! lol
oh, and my weakest card that runs at [email protected],212v max stable can finish tombraider [email protected] before it crashes but cant complete a valley [email protected] 1080p... I wonder why?...









Farcry3 for core and Crysis3 for memory thats how i spot a OC fail! Metro last light is good too for core!

My 2 cents of course

Ed


----------



## kimquang

1250 mhz on cpu clock
7560 mhz on memory clock
fan 100% max 72°C
*Locked on 1212 mV*

When I try to go for 1270 mhz it can make one unigine heaven round and still be at 72°C as highest but crashes some minutes after it has finished unigine heaven... Any suggestion? If I could put more then 1212 mV on would it help and not crash at 1270 cpu mhz?

Planing to waterblock it with xspc block once I have money, would it be worth? And would I be able to push it further once voltage unlocks becomes available with decent temperatures. Im new to OC, I appreciate any critics and help I can get!

Kim


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 200 was a guess. The point was its not really that intense of a benchmark. The game itself is much more intense than the silly spinning around Laura's torso benchmark. My results are with two titans and were well over 100 fps average max settings. I can run it for you if you like when I get home from work. As I said the numbers are abstract pulled fROM my....
> 
> the point still stands. Trying to return a card based off of what is perceived to be a low score in a singular benchmark is laughable
> 
> text to speech


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 200 was a guess. The point was its not really that intense of a benchmark. The game itself is much more intense than the silly spinning around Laura's torso benchmark. My results are with two titans and were well over 100 fps average max settings. I can run it for you if you like when I get home from work. As I said the numbers are abstract pulled fROM my....
> 
> the point still stands. Trying to return a card based off of what is perceived to be a low score in a singular benchmark is laughable
> 
> text to speech


By tomb raider stable, I meant actually playing the game. I had FXAA and tressfx off.


----------



## SDhydro

So what do people here think? Far Cry 3 or tomb raider which one is better for gpu core stress testing. Ive only used far cry3 to test my gpu overclocks I don't have tomb raider. Also Ive used crisis 2 with dx11 and texturs etc for memory overclock since I don't have crisis 3.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> So what do people here think? Far Cry 3 or tomb raider which one is better for gpu core stress testing. Ive only used far cry3 to test my gpu overclocks I don't have tomb raider. Also Ive used crisis 2 with dx11 and texturs etc for memory overclock since I don't have crisis 3.


I do not have far cry 3 but far cry 3 BD. Yeah, my card actually boost higher on tomb raider so yeah. Far Cry 3 should be fine.


----------



## kimquang

Can you people stop fighting and help a noob like me instead? xD

Kim


----------



## Azazil1190

on this clocks 3930k @4.4 /1290 core /3900 memory /1212v .Maybe i can go higher i dont test it because i dont have the w/b and the temps ahhh


----------



## lilchronic

.....
i can play farcry 3 @ 1228 mhz for hours no v sync ...... i let heaven bench mark run with same oc and it crashes in 15 minutes









tomb raider i ran @ 1241mhz for 10 min before it crashed

crysis 3 and batman origins are good for checking mem oc


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> I'm returning my card for refund back to EVGA. It isn't seven stable @ 1200, 1.162v. That's a pity, since memory clocks all the way to 3900 stable. I'm just going to eat up 15% restocking fee, not worth small performance increase over my 780 at these clocks.


Returning a card because it doesn't go 20% over specification. Really? EVGA will let you do that?


----------



## Fonne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_real_7*
> 
> I have both a 780 and a 780 Ti , the 780 TI is definitely a better card and worth the extra money , even with a high overclock the 780 cant keep up with a 780 Ti


Maybe your right, the Classified is just sooooooo nice







.....

How much voltage can you give a referance GTX780 Ti with only software ? - 1,35 or ? (Will watercool)


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> i can play farcry 3 @ 1228 mhz for hours no v sync ...... i let heaven bench mark run with same oc and it crashes in 15 minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tomb raider i ran @ 1241mhz for 10 min before it crashed
> 
> crysis 3 and batman origins are good for checking mem oc


How does 1228mhz work for tomb raider? since you can play for hours in far cry 3 with that setting


----------



## ssgwright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fonne*
> 
> Maybe your right, the Classified is just sooooooo nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> How much voltage can you give a referance GTX780 Ti with only software ? - 1,35 or ? (Will watercool)


right now just 1.21v but once AB gets updated sky and ed will work their magic and we can really push these cards!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> How does 1228mhz work for tomb raider? since you can play for hours in far cry 3 with that setting


1228 MHZ crashes in tomraider..... if i let it run long enough it will eventually crash


----------



## nodicaL

Haha...

Oh boy, it seems to have been a really bad idea for me to have brought up the Tomb Raider benchmark.

I didn't think it would be such a hot topic.

Regards to Tomb Raider, I have a 100% stable clock at 1230 / 1900 while playing the game on Ultimate setting.

As per Occam's suggestions, I will try FarCry 3 for a stability test as well.

Really looking forward to EK getting the 780 Ti water blocks so I can push this beast of a card further!

Trying to push my video card higher and higher is quite addictive.
Can understand why others are getting a little salty over other members' clock speeds but I still am extremely happy about my card.

Samsung Galaxy Note 2 - Tapatalk 4


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Just installed my ti.

Stock run in valley. Any idea why I am tripping the power limit? The power % graph only seems to exceed 100% for a brief moment 1/4 of the way through the run...


----------



## Zyther

anyone know what memory chips they are using on the EVGA GTX 780 Ti Superclocked ACX ?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyther*
> 
> anyone know what memory chips they are using on the EVGA GTX 780 Ti Superclocked ACX ?


hynix most likely.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhsownsbeta*
> 
> Just installed my ti.
> 
> Stock run in valley. Any idea why I am tripping the power limit? The power % graph only seems to exceed 100% for a brief moment 1/4 of the way through the run...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Just give it max power.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 1228 MHZ crashes in tomraider..... if i let it run long enough it will eventually crash


Well I just let heaven 4.0 run on my 1306/6200 far cry 3 stable game overclock and it ran for 45 mins before I just closed it out. Max temp of 45 for gpu and 53 vrm temp on water. Don't have tomb raider but so far I have to believe my 1306/6200 are everygame stable


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhsownsbeta*
> 
> Just installed my ti.
> 
> Stock run in valley. Any idea why I am tripping the power limit? The power % graph only seems to exceed 100% for a brief moment 1/4 of the way through the run...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hitting the set temperature limit & throttling, temp limit was set to 82° & was hitting 83° to trigger the throttle it looks like. As skup said, max er out!


----------



## 6steven9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyther*
> 
> anyone know what memory chips they are using on the EVGA GTX 780 Ti Superclocked ACX ?


Sk Hynix


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Well I just let heaven 4.0 run on my 1306/6200 far cry 3 stable game overclock and it ran for 45 mins before I just closed it out. Max temp of 45 for gpu and 53 vrm temp on water. Don't have tomb raider but so far I have to believe my 1306/6200 are everygame stable


Nice... ASIC? Whitch WB?


----------



## Bull56

Does the normal Ti by Evga also have SK hynix memory?

And an important question, does the Aquacomputer cryographics Titan waterblocks fit on the 780 Ti


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bull56*
> 
> Does the normal Ti by Evga also have SK hynix memory?
> 
> And an important question, does the Aquacomputer cryographics Titan waterblocks fit on the 780 Ti


yes normal non superclocked non ACX 780ti come with hynix

NO the current titan waterblocks will NOT fit a 780ti unfortunately. EK will be releasing new waterblocks for the 780ti this week.


----------



## Bull56

Ohhhh









What doesn't fix with it?


----------



## OccamRazor

Did some testings today and this is for all those inquisitive minds out there wandering on the power draw of our beast cards running GK110!

Bear in mind that my system is in my SIG and the only difference was the [email protected]@1,30v! Using triple monitor 3240 x [email protected] SLI TITANS W/ Skyn3t Rev2 bios
and memory at stock 6000mhz!

1306mhz / 1,37v / power draw 124% / load 99% 372W
1333mhz / 1.37v / power draw 134% / load 99% 402W
1359mhz / 1.37v / power draw 139% / load 99% 417W
1385mhz / 1.37v / power draw 145% / load 99% 435W
1400mhz / 1.39v / power draw 155% / load 99% 465W

As you can see voltage alone will not increase power draw until you increase clocks and dynamically load your card, power was being drawn from the wall ranging from 850W - 1250W!
I have been researching on the latest "curiosity"; why do power supplies shut down with enough power to spare while the cards apparently are not drawing that much power and while i may have an idea, unfortunately have no means to research it more and try to prove it!

This equation gives us the notion that if the voltage is doubled and the power remains the same, the current will be halved.! That way we are crashing the cards by not supplying enough amperage to sustain those OC states, at stock 42A are required for each card!
Bear in mind this is just an exercise for the mind to entice some minds out there, as i may be wrong in my assumptions! As all in life "necessity is the mother of invention"! to get there we have to: (Paraphrasing Samuel Beckett and Plato above) "Try again. Fail again". Fail better!









Cheers all

Ed


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bull56*
> 
> Ohhhh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What doesn't fix with it?


since we have more power phases on the 780ti over the titan, not all components would get properly cooled 100%


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bull56*
> 
> Ohhhh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What doesn't fix with it?


There are 2 extra mofset and different number of phases


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Another run at 106% power target. Still tripping the 'power limit' when 'power, %' is sub 100 and throttling from 1020 to 1006.



Fully intend to flash sky's bios but I'm just trying to understand this boost behaviour...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhsownsbeta*
> 
> Just installed my ti.
> 
> Stock run in valley. Any idea why I am tripping the power limit? The power % graph only seems to exceed 100% for a brief moment 1/4 of the way through the run...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Get Skyn3t´s modded bios in the first page for your card (A1 or B1) and increase the power limit and youll be fine!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhsownsbeta*
> 
> Another run at 106% power target. Still tripping the 'power limit' when 'power, %' is sub 100 and throttling from 1020 to 1006.
> 
> 
> 
> Fully intend to flash sky's bios but I'm just trying to understand this boost behaviour...


Dont worry about boost, you ll soon forget about it, modded bios have no boost!


----------



## nyk20z3

Returning cards that dont OC well is just madness but i guess people are actually willing to go through that.

Wait for the Classy n Lighting so you dont have to worry about a lack of OC capability.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Returning cards that dont OC well is just madness but i guess people are actually willing to go through that.
> 
> Wait for the Classy n Lighting so you dont have to worry about a lack of OC capability.


Classy and lightning don't guarantee more OC, they just allow you to push the limits of voltage and have better pcbs for OCability. They still use the same GK110. Granted they might be a tiered or binned.


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Classy and lightning don't guarantee more OC, they just allow you to push the limits of voltage and have better pcbs for OCability. They still use the same GK110. Granted they might be a tiered or binned.


Not binned. Just a myth. They are merely tested to reach the stock clocks on the box, and with those premium PCBs it's pretty much impossible for even bad chips to not reach a 1Ghz stock clock. But there's always the possibility you can't go any farther than that 1Ghz.


----------



## nodicaL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Returning cards that dont OC well is just madness but i guess people are actually willing to go through that.
> 
> Wait for the Classy n Lighting so you dont have to worry about a lack of OC capability.


Restocking fee is 15% from where I got my card from.
If others are going to return to their cards, then it really would be madness.

Samsung Galaxy Note 2 - Tapatalk 4


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhsownsbeta*
> 
> Another run at 106% power target. Still tripping the 'power limit' when 'power, %' is sub 100 and throttling from 1020 to 1006.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fully intend to flash sky's bios but I'm just trying to understand this boost behaviour...


Tell it to prefer power target over temp, or even just turn off the temp target. Make sure you have your fan @ 70%+

Like really, you should have your fan profile set super aggressive when overclocking. Take it up to 80% @ 70C. You can easily bring the temps down.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> Not binned. Just a myth. They are merely tested to reach the stock clocks on the box, and with those premium PCBs it's pretty much impossible for even bad chips to not reach a 1Ghz stock clock. But there's always the possibility you can't go any farther than that 1Ghz.


I believe a galaxy rep said the HOF was binned. That's why I included binned and not just tiered.


----------



## FtW 420

doh..


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Did some testings today and this is for all those inquisitive minds out there wandering on the power draw of our beast cards running GK110!
> 
> Bear in mind that my system is in my SIG and the only difference was the [email protected]@1,30v! Using triple monitor 3240 x [email protected] SLI TITANS W/ Skyn3t Rev2 bios
> and memory at stock 6000mhz!
> 
> 1306mhz / 1,37v / power draw 124% / load 99% 372W
> 1333mhz / 1.37v / power draw 134% / load 99% 402W
> 1359mhz / 1.37v / power draw 139% / load 99% 417W
> 1385mhz / 1.37v / power draw 145% / load 99% 435W
> 1400mhz / 1.39v / power draw 155% / load 99% 465W
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see voltage alone will not increase power draw until you increase clocks and dynamically load your card, power was being drawn from the wall ranging from 850W - 1250W!
> I have been researching on the latest "curiosity"; why do power supplies shut down with enough power to spare while the cards apparently are not drawing that much power and while i may have an idea, unfortunately have no means to research it more and try to prove it!
> 
> This equation gives us the notion that if the voltage is doubled and the power remains the same, the current will be halved.! That way we are crashing the cards by not supplying enough amperage to sustain those OC states, at stock 42A are required for each card!
> Bear in mind this is just an exercise for the mind to entice some minds out there, as i may be wrong in my assumptions! As all in life "necessity is the mother of invention"! to get there we have to: (Paraphrasing Samuel Beckett and Plato above) "Try again. Fail again". Fail better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> 
> 
> Ed


Oh, i forgot to say in the test bench i ran... *TOMBRAIDER BENCHMARK!!*!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Oh, i forgot to say in the test bench i ran... *TOMBRAIDER BENCHMARK!!*!


Oh ok... Now and only now are these numbers valid.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Oh ok... Now and only now are these numbers valid.


I feel like this is going to be a running joke for awhile....


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> doh..


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Oh ok... Now and only now are these numbers valid.


I know, what was i thinking?!?!!?!?! posting my results without saying it was on the:























*!!!TOMBRAIDER BENCHMARK!!!!*


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I believe a galaxy rep said the HOF was binned. That's why I included binned and not just tiered.


probs best not to bring this topic up; you'll get a lot of people yelling and screaming quickly (as I discovered recently)


----------



## DimmyK

I think I got bad card, it artifacts in Bioshock benchmark on stock clocks with stock BIOS. If somebody who has bioshock can run benchmark tool and see if they get *flickering black squares* on both sides of the building please?



Benchmark tool can be found here.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Oh ok... Now and only now are these numbers valid.


Meh, I used those benches to see what other's card can do. Not to enforce it on everyone else. Something is misunderstood here.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Meh, I used those benches to see what other's card can do. Not to enforce it on everyone else. Something is misunderstood here.


Come on.. were joking!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> probs best not to bring this topic up; you'll get a lot of people yelling and screaming quickly (as I discovered recently)


They did say something along the lines of "we just got done with our super secret NV meeting, where they confirmed a supply of highly binned cards"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> I think I got bad card, it artifacts in Bioshock benchmark on stock clocks with stock BIOS. If somebody who has bioshock can run benchmark tool and see if they get *flickering black squares* on both sides of the building please?
> 
> 
> 
> Benchmark tool can be found here.


If it's appearing in the same place (sides of the buildings) it's likely something to do with the engine, or SLIGHT artifact, which would not mean a dud card, but slight instability. Since the cards are @ stock, I would most likely place blame on the bench engine, & not the GPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Meh, I used those benches to see what other's card can do. Not to enforce it on everyone else. Something is misunderstood here.


What's misunderstood here are the people now holding TombRaider bench as THE ONLY, END ALL, BE ALL, RMA if it can't do 1300 @ 1.167 bench.


----------



## Renairy

Quite simply, if the graphics card OC cannot pass ALL tests, you don't have a stable OC do you ?
For example i can bench at 1300Mhz using stock BIOS all day everyday, though i cant game at that clock.
I can game (any game) at 1280mhz all day every day, but i cnt pass 3dmark 06 canyons flight at that clock.

Once i drop my OC to 1260Mhz... i can pass everything (havnt tried tomb raider yet). In my books, no OC is an OC unless its a stable OC.

Funny thing is 24/7 i use 1070Mhz which is only +50 offset unless i'm running cry 3.
BF4 i can max out and get the 66Hz/FPS that i need.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Quite simply, if the graphics card OC cannot pass ALL tests, you don't have a stable OC do you ?
> For example i can bench at 1300Mhz using stock BIOS all day everyday, though i cant game at that clock.
> I can game (any game) at 1280mhz all day every day, but i cnt pass 3dmark 06 canyons flight at that clock.
> 
> Once i drop my OC to 1260Mhz... i can pass everything (havnt tried tomb raider yet). In my books, no OC is an OC unless its a stable OC.
> 
> Funny thing is 24/7 i use 1070Mhz which is only +50 offset unless i'm running cry 3.
> BF4 i can max out and get the 66Hz/FPS that i need.


i see your point and its right! stable is stable!
But in my point of view... what if i can have stable clocks and game all [email protected] in crysis 3? but in Farcry 3 i can only [email protected] 1250mhz? but all day too...
Does not that make stable OC in those games? never see a crash? im not going to lower the clocks in crysis 3 because they are not stable in farcry 3! right?
So in my little assessment i believe as all cards behave different under voltage, every Oc that its stable in any kind of software you choose to run, is stable for you period!








As usual my 2 cents!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## skupples

Theirs a reason why OC tools have multiple profiles. It's up to the individual (that's right, those still exist!) to use the feature or not.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Quite simply, if the graphics card OC cannot pass ALL tests, you don't have a stable OC do you ?
> For example i can bench at 1300Mhz using stock BIOS all day everyday, though i cant game at that clock.
> I can game (any game) at 1280mhz all day every day, but i cnt pass 3dmark 06 canyons flight at that clock.
> 
> Once i drop my OC to 1260Mhz... i can pass everything (havnt tried tomb raider yet). In my books, no OC is an OC unless its a stable OC.
> 
> Funny thing is 24/7 i use 1070Mhz which is only +50 offset unless i'm running cry 3.
> BF4 i can max out and get the 66Hz/FPS that i need.


this is reason why I'm going for a Classy + EVBot: custom profiles for different environments means I can run stable @ highest denominators dependent on the situation

Example

Profile 1 might be my benching profile
Profile 2 might be for common titles which can hold near-benchmark clocks
Profile 3 might be much more reasonable/safe clocks for outlying games
Profile 4 might be for TR and Canyons

I'll just toggle profiles as I see fit

(does anyone see any issues with this? it's just a theory/proposition atm)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Theirs a reason why OC tools have multiple profiles. It's up to the individual (that's right, those still exist!) to use the feature or not.


You owned it Bro! My point exactly!


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> probs best not to bring this topic up; you'll get a lot of people yelling and screaming quickly (as I discovered recently)


LOL. That was from the classy thread right? Some kid attacked me when I said the HOF was a hand picked chip cause he thought somehow I was talking smack about the classy.

If someone's self-worth relies on their choice of graphics card being top dog, they just failed at life!


----------



## Dicehunter

For some reason with Skyn3ts bios my card wont clock past 1100 on the core or past 3600 on the memory, But with the stock EVGA SC bios i can get 1206/3802 stable, confusing.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> LOL. That was from the classy thread right? Some kid attacked me when I said the HOF was a hand picked chip cause he thought somehow I was talking smack about the classy.
> 
> If someone's self-worth relies on their choice of graphics card being top dog, they just failed at life!


Indeed. I won't say too much on the matter because most/all of the people who had an issue with those 'binned vs tiered' discussions are subscribed to this thread as well, but what I will say is that the discussion really wasn't worth all the tears it produced... I agree, I think some people really need to step away from the keyboard for a bit


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> i see your point and its right! stable is stable!
> But in my point of view... what if i can have stable clocks and game all [email protected] in crysis 3? but in Farcry 3 i can only [email protected] 1250mhz? but all day too...
> Does not that make stable OC in those games? never see a crash? im not going to lower the clocks in crysis 3 because they are not stable in farcry 3! right?
> So in my little assessment i believe as all cards behave different under voltage, every Oc that its stable in any kind of software you choose to run, is stable for you period!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual my 2 cents!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Thats true, very true and i also have multiple profiles for multiple scenarios.
Its just like CPU overclocking imo, nobody ever settles at an unstable OC do they ?

And them "world record" CPU frequency titles... 9.12Ghz ! though with only 1 core and 1 pass of x benchmark before it crashs. Really ? Like really? 1 Core ? lol


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> LOL. That was from the classy thread right? Some kid attacked me when I said the HOF was a hand picked chip cause he thought somehow I was talking smack about the classy.
> 
> If someone's self-worth relies on their choice of graphics card being top dog, they just failed at life!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Indeed. I won't say too much on the matter because most/all of the people who had an issue with those 'binned vs tiered' discussions are subscribed to this thread as well, but what I will say is that the discussion really wasn't worth all the tears it produced... I agree, I think some people really need to step away from the keyboard for a bit


w/o said this in the classy thread needs to do some googling. It may not be true, but YES. Galaxy released a statement talking about a meeting with Nvidia were they secured more BINNED chips for the HOF series. It's in the 780 thread, all they need to do is go LOOK FOR IT.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> w/o said this in the classy thread needs to do some googling. It may not be true, but YES. Galaxy released a statement talking about a meeting with Nvidia were they secured more BINNED chips for the HOF series. It's in the 780 thread, all they need to do is go LOOK FOR IT.


The HOF's main problem was not the chips. The chips on their were solid.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> The HOF's main problem was not the chips. The chips on their were solid.


The chips are* still solid. My point was that anyone contesting HoF chips being binned needs to do some research. Binning the chip in the PCB has NOTHING to do with the crappy bios, & borked power delivery system.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The chips are* still solid. My point was that anyone contesting HoF chips being binned needs to do some research. Binning the chip in the PCB has NOTHING to do with the crappy bios, & borked power delivery system.


Sorry, english is my second language. Their chips are solid, but weird BIOS and not so good power delivery system.


----------



## Arizonian

Question: Does the EVGA backplate for ref 780ti fit the EVGA ACX 780Ti as well since they are both reference? I'm assuming everything aligns the same.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Question: Does the EVGA backplate for ref 780ti fit the EVGA ACX 780Ti as well since they are both reference? I'm assuming everything aligns the same.


I would think so considering they are the same PCB. I doubt the cooler will get in the way.


----------



## alancsalt

To "prove" that "binning" wouldn't we need to be seeing consistently higher overclocks out of them?


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> To "prove" that "binning" wouldn't we need to be seeing consistently higher overclocks out of them?


I would argue against that even if shows consistently better OCing. It might be due to something else.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Thats true, very true and i also have multiple profiles for multiple scenarios.
> Its just like CPU overclocking imo, nobody ever settles at an unstable OC do they ?
> 
> And them "world record" CPU frequency titles... 9.12Ghz ! though with only 1 core and 1 pass of x benchmark before it crashs. Really ? Like really? 1 Core ? lol


1 core, 12 cores, what's the difference? It's a validation. 1 core at 9Ghz is more impressive than 12 cores at 5Ghz.
To see where the max number of cores & threads are at with some stability, check the wprime records.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> w/o said this in the classy thread needs to do some googling. It may not be true, but YES. Galaxy released a statement talking about a meeting with Nvidia were they secured more BINNED chips for the HOF series. It's in the 780 thread, all they need to do is go LOOK FOR IT.


I don't see evidence of binning either, but conceded it may be possible, just not apparent in overclocks. Not sure if Galaxy hand-binned cherry picked chips are just the same as other manufacturer's tiered bin chips, or if it's just the small sample size. Not nearly as many Galaxy owners posting as with the other brands.
I just wouldn't count on them being special since they don't look better than average from what I've seen.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> 1 core, 12 cores, what's the difference? It's a validation. 1 core at 9Ghz is more impressive than 12 cores at 5Ghz.
> To see where the max number of cores & threads are at with some stability, check the wprime records.
> I don't see evidence of binning either, but conceded it may be possible, just not apparent in overclocks. Not sure if Galaxy hand-binned cherry picked chips are just the same as other manufacturer's tiered bin chips, or if it's just the small sample size. Not nearly as many Galaxy owners posting as with the other brands.
> I just wouldn't count on them being special since they don't look better than average from what I've seen.


I agree... I'm not saying that they actually are binned. I'm just saying that Galaxy has claimed they are. If I wasn't a lazy bum I would go find the quote in the vanilla 780 club.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> w/o said this in the classy thread needs to do some googling. It may not be true, but YES. Galaxy released a statement talking about a meeting with Nvidia were they secured more BINNED chips for the HOF series. It's in the 780 thread, all they need to do is go LOOK FOR IT.


Okay, I'll bite









I linked the comment from Galaxy (the galaxy rep on OCN) who said they'd been 'binning chips for the HOFs', but then I got called out by some classy owners because (in their own opinion) galaxy doesn't bin chips any more than other vendors tier their chips (and any statements by vendor reps saying otherwise are just "marketing").

Read into it how you please; if OCN members (who, frankly, wouldn't have a clue as to what practices go on within these companies) want to put their own skew/spin/interpretation on direct quotes from those people who a) actually know what happens within the company they work for, and b) would only post info which they know won't come back to bite them, there's nothing you can do to stop it.

Before I got told to stop talking about it, some OCN members directed me to the benchmark ladders asking me to explain how galaxy could be binning HOF cards if tiered cards (such as the classy) are consistently holding all the top benching positions. My response would have been "how many more classys do you think get sold compared to HOFs? If enough high-tiered cards get benched and their population is exponentially larger than the binned cards, of course the proportion of cards being benched and thus taking top spots are going to be higher. Additionally, the vendor of the cards in the top10 is in no way representative of the average clock, which (if it was possible to get the data for) I would guestimate would be higher for the entire population of HOF cards than it would be for Classy cards (not just in benches, but in game stable environments too)"

Anyways, hopefully I don't get pulled up for talking about this now that I'm not posted in a "[Vendor Specific] Owners Club"


----------



## skupples

My argument is not that they are binning chips. My argument is that they SAY they are binning chips. No one wants to buy a hof for high end benching now that they are popping left & right.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> My argument is not that they are binning chips. My argument is that they SAY they are binning chips. No one wants to buy a hof for high end benching now that they are popping left & right.


Sorry, I'm not arguing against you, I simply quoted you because you were talking about a topic which I enjoy discussing


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Okay, I'll bite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I linked the comment from Galaxy (the galaxy rep on OCN) who said they'd been 'binning chips for the HOFs', but then I got called out by some classy owners because (in their own opinion) galaxy doesn't bin chips any more than other vendors tier their chips (and any statements by vendor reps saying otherwise are just "marketing").
> 
> Read into it how you please; if OCN members (who, frankly, wouldn't have a clue as to what practices go on within these companies) want to put their own skew/spin/interpretation on direct quotes from those people who a) actually know what happens within the company they work for, and b) would only post info which they know won't come back to bite them, there's nothing you can do to stop it.
> 
> Before I got told to stop talking about it, some OCN members directed me to the benchmark ladders asking me to explain how galaxy could be binning HOF cards if tiered cards (such as the classy) are consistently holding all the top benching positions. My response would have been "how many more classys do you think get sold compared to HOFs? If enough high-tiered cards get benched and their population is exponentially larger than the binned cards, of course the proportion of cards being benched and thus taking top spots are going to be higher. Additionally, the vendor of the cards in the top10 is in no way representative of the average clock, which (if it was possible to get the data for) I would guestimate would be higher for the entire population of HOF cards than it would be for Classy cards (not just in benches, but in game stable environments too)"
> 
> Anyways, hopefully I don't get pulled up for talking about this now that I'm not posted in a "[Vendor Specific] Owners Club"


It's all good for discussion, we do have to be a bit more careful in the _other_ specific brand owners threads since it isn't really cool to go in hyping a different card.
It is true that the sample size for Galaxy is smaller, & we don't know the criteria for their binning. I don't know if they are doing average clocks with lower than average voltage, etc.
They are capable of setting records & do, but there are galaxy users here who didn't have any issues with their cards & nothing has been posted that brings a "wow great card!" or "which 780 is that?" kinda post.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> My argument is not that they are binning chips. My argument is that they SAY they are binning chips. No one wants to buy a hof for high end benching now that they are popping left & right.


That is the thing with marketing, maybe they do have a different binning process where they can honestly make claims that they do something different & better, it can still be true even if the end product isn't particularly better than the competition. Like taking silicon from the center of the wafer, it might have a higher chance of better silicon, there was much talk a few years back with cpus about lower numbers being cut from the center when those cpus were doing better than average. But it wasn't any guarantee of the best.
Galaxy 780s probably sold less than usual this time with the issues, so possibly even a smaller than usual sample size to look at the binning better.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Okay, I'll bite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I linked the comment from Galaxy (the galaxy rep on OCN) who said they'd been 'binning chips for the HOFs', but then I got called out by some classy owners because (in their own opinion) galaxy doesn't bin chips any more than other vendors tier their chips (and any statements by vendor reps saying otherwise are just "marketing").
> 
> Read into it how you please; if OCN members (who, frankly, wouldn't have a clue as to what practices go on within these companies) want to put their own skew/spin/interpretation on direct quotes from those people who a) actually know what happens within the company they work for, and b) would only post info which they know won't come back to bite them, there's nothing you can do to stop it.
> 
> Before I got told to stop talking about it, some OCN members directed me to the benchmark ladders asking me to explain how galaxy could be binning HOF cards if tiered cards (such as the classy) are consistently holding all the top benching positions. My response would have been "how many more classys do you think get sold compared to HOFs? If enough high-tiered cards get benched and their population is exponentially larger than the binned cards, of course the proportion of cards being benched and thus taking top spots are going to be higher. Additionally, the vendor of the cards in the top10 is in no way representative of the average clock, which (if it was possible to get the data for) I would guestimate would be higher for the entire population of HOF cards than it would be for Classy cards (not just in benches, but in game stable environments too)"
> 
> Anyways, hopefully I don't get pulled up for talking about this now that I'm not posted in a "[Vendor Specific] Owners Club"


Discussion on it is valid here. A 780 Ti HOF has already been announced and one would think everything from the 780 would apply as well.

But you guys keep wondering why the HOF isn't up there in the charts?

No water block currently available and the stock cooler struggles to keep up with 1.212v that Sky's bios unlocks.
Different voltage controller from the other 780s. I managed to get 1.3 and vdroop bring it down to 1.26v LLC mod does not work.
Elpida memory.

I haven't seen a HOF that didn't get OC clocks in the high 1200s. I had a Classy that would artifact in Heaven at 1241 mhz. My newest one keeps up to the HOF though.


----------



## Azazil1190

New score from ti little better with the same system and clocks-voltage.I want to test it with the new nvidia driver to see if i have defference to the score
One question if the ram help to the valley because i have 16gb corsair vengeance 1600 on this system


----------



## modd3er

what happened my card fan100% =3600rpm EVGA SC 780Ti ?
asic 80.5%
oc isn't over +100Mhz skyn3t ti acx bios V 1.212V.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modd3er*
> 
> what happened my card fan100% =3600rpm EVGA SC 780Ti ?
> asic 80.5%
> oc isn't over +100Mhz skyn3t ti acx bios V 1.212V.


?? Too little info.

Also please try to explain better and more clearly.

And fill you PC Specs in your Sig please.


----------



## V5-aps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modd3er*
> 
> what happened my card fan100% =3600rpm EVGA SC 780Ti ?
> asic 80.5%
> oc isn't over +100Mhz skyn3t ti acx bios V 1.212V.


Maybe you used the ACX bios with its different fan profile. Use the other skyn3t bios for reference cooler to gain fan speed back.


----------



## doomsdaybg

My come now


----------



## modd3er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> ?? Too little info.
> 
> Also please try to explain better and more clearly.
> 
> And fill you PC Specs in your Sig please.


ok than u just a moment


----------



## modd3er

my spec :MB Rampage iv E. ram corsair dominator 64GB


----------



## skupples

NEW WHQL drivers. 331.85... go get em!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modd3er*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my spec :MB Rampage iv E. ram corsair dominator 64GB


http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


----------



## modd3er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


thank u. this time in Thailand 22:25 i just for sleep ^^


----------



## ssgwright

I wish the gurus that work on Afterburner would hurry the heck up and update for the ti's!!


----------



## Themorganlett

Hey guys I'm gonna be picking up the 780 TI Classified as soon as it comes out to run my three monitor set up and I just wanted to clarify that with the single card I will be able to hook up all my monitors with no problem.

Here are the three that I will be using.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236103 X2

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236294 X1

To my knowledge I will be able to hook one up with the HDMI cable and for the other two I will be using DVI to HDMI adapters like these.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002HZWEIC/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=2MYD92C6EIFVS&coliid=IPZEXKUBI1Z0H for the DVI-I obviously

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0035B4LJM/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=2MYD92C6EIFVS&coliid=IJIAC9XR5PE4C and for the DVI-D

if I'm wrong please correct me or tell me a better way to go about this and thank you for the help.


----------



## CluckyTaco

Bummer I just realized that I bought the card with a price match on NCIX and I lost the bundle codes as a result... .


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> I wish the gurus that work on Afterburner would hurry the heck up and update for the ti's!!


We have to wait for AB to be updated (and hope Unwinder adds support for 780Ti), right now hes working on an update for RTSS 6.0 to support x64 for all new applications (yes games too!







), It should be out in mid December!
Until then enjoy your GK110 beast!


----------



## Chomuco

sli 2x,3x,4x !! good!!

http://www.digitalstormonline.com/unlocked/nvidia-geforce-gtx-780ti-2x-3x-4x-sli-overclocking-benchmarks-idnum117/


----------



## hisXLNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> sli 2x,3x,4x !! good!!
> 
> http://www.digitalstormonline.com/unlocked/nvidia-geforce-gtx-780ti-2x-3x-4x-sli-overclocking-benchmarks-idnum117/


3 seems to be the sweet spot


----------



## Chomuco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hisXLNC*
> 
> 3 seems to be the sweet spot


if I failed or one in Argentina, there todabia off 10,000 pesos, layers go sli 780 x dc ll oc! thanks greetings! : Thumb:

thanks x everything. I should buy another gtx 780 for sli dc 0c or not?
and I have a 780 dc, buy it on amazon x 550dolar, and now is 500, need to buy another? greetings and hug!


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> if I failed or one in Argentina, there todabia off 10,000 pesos, layers go sli 780 x dc ll oc! thanks greetings! : Thumb:




someone want to translate?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> if I failed or one in Argentina, there todabia off 10,000 pesos, layers go sli 780 x dc ll oc! thanks greetings! : Thumb:
> 
> thanks x everything. I should buy another gtx 780 for sli dc 0c or not?
> and I have a 780 dc, buy it on amazon x 550dolar, and now is 500, need to buy another? greetings and hug!


if you are playing on 1080p resolution you fine. if you have 1440p resolution SLI will make a big improvement.


----------



## Chomuco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> if you are playing on 1080p resolution you fine. if you have 1440p resolution SLI will make a big improvement.


if Teng el Dell u2711 2560x1440p


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> if Teng el Dell u2711 2560x1440p


780 sli


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> someone want to translate?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> if I failed or one in Argentina, there todabia off 10,000 pesos, layers go sli 780 x dc ll oc! thanks greetings! : Thumb:
> 
> Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?


----------



## Chomuco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 780 sli


I thank the other. this will lower the price on November 29 or not?


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DWV3NM6/ref=s9_simh_gw_p147_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-3&pf_rd_r=1C8A22FFS5VXEX6XPAT7&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1630083442&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## Testier

I have finally figured out why BF4 was crashing for me. YES

Pro tip: do not double click re spawn button.


----------



## MunneY

So I think I've got a card here thats a Winner...

EVGA GTX 780 ti @ 1294/3850 on Stock bios.... I'm still pushing the memory up


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> I thank the other. this will lower the price on November 29 or not?
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DWV3NM6/ref=s9_simh_gw_p147_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-3&pf_rd_r=1C8A22FFS5VXEX6XPAT7&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1630083442&pf_rd_i=507846


there is a good chance they will have it on sale since it is blackfriday.

heck maybe they have a sale on the 780TI classy ... i doubt it thou

dont think there going to lower prices on the 780 anytime soon, just some good sales probably


----------



## the_real_7

EVGA GTX 780 Ti Backplate Available , http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-BP-2881-B9

Grabbed one and some m 3 x 4 and m 3 x 6 screws to attach to a ek block when they come out


----------



## Themorganlett

Can anyone please help me with my question I posted a few pages back?


----------



## Chomuco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> there is a good chance they will have it on sale since it is blackfriday.
> 
> heck maybe they have a sale on the 780TI classy ... i doubt it thou
> 
> dont think there going to lower prices on the 780 anytime soon, just some good sales probably


!! : Thumb:


----------



## lilchronic

@Themotganlett

this here??
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themorganlett*
> 
> Hey guys I'm gonna be picking up the 780 TI Classified as soon as it comes out to run my three monitor set up and I just wanted to clarify that with the single card I will be able to hook up all my monitors with no problem.
> 
> Here are the three that I will be using.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236103 X2
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236294 X1
> 
> To my knowledge I will be able to hook one up with the HDMI cable and for the other two I will be using DVI to HDMI adapters like these.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002HZWEIC/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=2MYD92C6EIFVS&coliid=IPZEXKUBI1Z0H for the DVI-I obviously
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0035B4LJM/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=2MYD92C6EIFVS&coliid=IJIAC9XR5PE4C and for the DVI-D
> 
> if I'm wrong please correct me or tell me a better way to go about this and thank you for the help.


well i think you should be able to, but some one that runs multi monitor's wold have to chip in on this..... im not sure


----------



## Themorganlett

Awesome, thank you


----------



## Renairy

My cards doing laps around *Tomb Raider* Benchmark @ 1260Mhz - Stock BIOS.
Haven't tried higher since thats the 24/7 OC.

Max Settings 1080p - *No TressFX*
*160* FPS Avg.

Max Settings 1080p - *TressFX*
*102* FPS Avg

3Dmark @ 1290Mhz - Stock BIOS


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themorganlett*
> 
> Can anyone please help me with my question I posted a few pages back?


yes, you can run all three in surround from one card, 2 dvi, one hdmi.

Nvidia has a breakdown on it's website.


----------



## Themorganlett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> yes, you can run all three in surround from one card, 2 dvi, one hdmi.
> 
> Nvidia has a breakdown on it's website.


Thank you.


----------



## therion17

Just ordered my gtx 780 ti superclocked w/ acx cooler from evga. QUITE excited to test this thing out. I assumed that the superclocked versions would generally be nvidia's better binned cards and would thus support higher overclocks. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *therion17*
> 
> Just ordered my gtx 780 ti superclocked w/ acx cooler from evga. QUITE excited to test this thing out. I assumed that the superclocked versions would generally be nvidia's better binned cards and would thus support higher overclocks. Can anyone confirm this?


We can confirm that that is actually not the case. It's the silicon lottery through and through.









Most cards have been pretty good clockers though (1200+).


----------



## Uraniumz

It has already been generally agreed in this thread that the superclocked cards are just tested for the slight overclock, re-biosed for that passed test, and they slap the word superclocked on what would have been a regular box. The trend, albiet a few outliers every now and then from both the regular and superclocked versions, is that their max overclocks have the same chance of being higher or lower than your normal card, a.k.a sometimes the normal clocked higher than the superclocked and vise versa...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *therion17*
> 
> Just ordered my gtx 780 ti superclocked w/ acx cooler from evga. QUITE excited to test this thing out. I assumed that the superclocked versions would generally be nvidia's better binned cards and would thus support higher overclocks. Can anyone confirm this?


It seems the days of them actually binning stuff is pretty much over. Super clock's are literally a sticker slapped onto a vanilla box, & a different bios. The factory overclock is so minimal that any card that passes QA can become a SC. *Super clock, is a vanilla card, with a sticker on the box, & a 50mhz higher base clock bios.*


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *therion17*
> 
> Just ordered my gtx 780 ti superclocked w/ acx cooler from evga. QUITE excited to test this thing out. I assumed that the superclocked versions would generally be nvidia's better binned cards and would thus support higher overclocks. Can anyone confirm this?


Welcome to OCN!








No, there are no binned cards, you may hear that, someone might swear on their mothers grave on it but there is no evidence of that, what you´ll get for sure is silicon lottery, you might get a good Oc´er or not whether is a SC or not!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## spork8655

So... I just installed 2x EVGA 780 ti superclocked with the ACX coolers... (they are awesome.)

And I see my serial numbers are sequential.

One is XXXXXXXXXXXXXX04
One is XXXXXXXXXXXXXX05

Does this actually mean anything, or is it just a cool little thing that doesn't matter?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spork8655*
> 
> So... I just installed 2x EVGA 780 ti superclocked with the ACX coolers... (they are awesome.)
> 
> And I see my serial numbers are sequential.
> 
> One is XXXXXXXXXXXXXX04
> One is XXXXXXXXXXXXXX05
> 
> Does this actually mean anything, or is it just a cool little thing that doesn't matter?


doesn't really matter. I have two sequential titans, one is a monster, one is a meh.


----------



## therion17

Ahh well thanks for the info, guys. Probably should have checked the forums before I spent an extra 20 bucks on that haha. Out of curiosity, though, what is the function of the different bios?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spork8655*
> 
> So... I just installed 2x EVGA 780 ti superclocked with the ACX coolers... (they are awesome.)
> 
> And I see my serial numbers are sequential.
> 
> One is XXXXXXXXXXXXXX04
> One is XXXXXXXXXXXXXX05
> 
> Does this actually mean anything, or is it just a cool little thing that doesn't matter?


Just a cool thing to have, nothing more! Silicon roulette all the way, what ASIC score do they have?


----------



## Renairy

Need to stop asking about ASIC scores guys...... The ASIC value is nothing related to overclocking.
All it is, is how the card performs at stock.

Lower scores mean the card needs a slightly higher voltage to run and a slightly less boost clock, while higher scores mean the card boosts slightly higher (~1%) with a slightly lower voltage (~1% also).

Once the card is overclocked, these values mean absolutely nothing because you will hit a core wall since your voltage limit will cap out earlier rather than later.

I had 2x Titans back in the day one was in the 60's and one was in the 80's... at stock they were very different, once i overclocked them they performed almost identically.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *therion17*
> 
> Ahh well thanks for the info, guys. Probably should have checked the forums before I spent an extra 20 bucks on that haha. Out of curiosity, though, what is the function of the different bios?


50 more mhz on the base clock, and another SKU to fill. Basically a way to get another 20$ out of people who assume the super clock's are special in some way. My titans are SC, they were all I could find @ MSRP.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Need to stop asking about ASIC scores guys...... The ASIC value means absolutely nothing.


It means voltage requirements are slightly different. Not nothing.


----------



## LukeJoseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Need to stop asking about ASIC scores guys...... The ASIC value is nothing related to overclocking.
> All it is, is how the card performs at stock.
> 
> Lower scores mean the card needs a slightly higher voltage to run and a slightly less boost clock, while higher scores mean the card boosts slightly higher (~1%) with a slightly lower voltage (~1% also).
> 
> Once the card is overclocked, these values mean absolutely nothing.


That's debatable. Not factual. Although I tend to agree.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukeJoseph*
> 
> That's debatable. Not factual. Although I tend to agree.


You're quite right , it is debatable, everything is.
It's just what i have gathered from everywhere else and from my very own experience.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It means voltage requirements are slightly different. Not nothing.


It just means you will hit your voltage limit *earlier* than you would with a higher ASIC.... Though you can keep raising the core.
Do you get where i come from mr sir ?

FOR Example.........
My 780Ti will request 1.187v - 1.2v at 100% GPU usage...even at 1020 Mhz.
Though i can keep raising the core till i hit 1300mhz and/or till its unstable.

My ASIC is 72%

That 72% will not determine how hard you can OC your core/mem.
*It's simply an indication of efficiency at stock clocks. Leakage*

Thats why i said earlier.......no need to ask for ASIC score, here at OCN, no one cares for efficency at stock clocks


----------



## skupples

MY experience with 670's, 680's, & titans is this: lower asic cards require more voltage to achieve the same clocks as higher asic cards. My 61% card requires .03 more volts to achieve the same clocks as my 81.6% card. This transcends through all clock speeds, even @ idle. 81% card idles @ .888, 61% card idles @ .920

(yes, I know I said it was 86% the other day, was mistaken... forgot about the 1 in front of the 6)

I don't have exact figures from my 670's and 680's anymore, suffice to say it was a very similar situation. Mr, sir.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> MY experience with 670's, 680's, & titans is this: lower asic cards require more voltage to achieve the same clocks as higher asic cards. My 61% card requires .03 more volts to achieve the same clocks as my 81.6% card. This transcends through all clock speeds, even @ idle. 81% card idles @ .888, 61% card idles @ .920
> 
> (yes, I know I said it was 86% the other day, was mistaken... forgot about the 1 in front of the 6)
> 
> I don't have exact figures from my 670's and 680's anymore, suffice to say it was a very similar situation. Mr, sir.


Well i completely agree with what you said, actually Mr Sir, its exactly what i said. LOL

Though, hitting a voltage limit doesn't mean you've hit a core limit.
So theoretically, if your 61% card does 1180mhz @ 1.2v and your 81% card does 1200Mhz at the same voltage, that does not cap your 61% card at 1180Mhz if it has the potential to hit 1200Mhz.

I hope that clarifies ASIC Mr Sir









EDIT:
81% card does 1200Mhz @ 1.187v
61% card does 1200Mhz @ 1.2v

Have you noticed weve hit the kepler GK110 voltage limit with card 61%?
That doesn't mean we can't go higher than 1200Mhz.

Therefore ASIC quality becomes somewhat useless as an OC indicator.


----------



## modd3er

Dif. My GTX Titan( 1320Mhz @1.3V.) vs GTX 780Ti (1240Mhz @1.212V.)

GTX Titan : http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1171455
GTX 780Ti : http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1177073




I need 1.3V for 780Ti ^^


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modd3er*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Dif. My GTX Titan( 1320Mhz @1.3V.) vs GTX 780Ti (1240Mhz @1.212V.)
> 
> GTX Titan : http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1171455
> GTX 780Ti : http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1177073
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need 1.3V for 780Ti ^^


so a 1240-1250Mhz Ti is equivalent to a Titan at 1320Mhz ?
Impressive !!


----------



## modd3er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> so a 1240-1250Mhz Ti is equivalent to a Titan at 1320Mhz ?
> Impressive !!


it isn't run over 1240 T^T


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modd3er*
> 
> it isn't run over 1240 T^T


thats bad luck...but.. 1240mhz is very nice for *ANY* game out there







.

EDIT, whats your ASIC quality? for a chance at proving my hypothesis correct?


----------



## fleetfeather

Once I get a PC back up and running next week (currently reduced to mobile access only), I'm going to start hitting up reps and employees from every single AIB for both NV and AMD and get to the bottom of this tiering and binning thing. Pepper your Angus's for the greatest investigative write-up concerning Graphics Cards ever (EVER)


----------



## modd3er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> thats bad luck...but.. 1240mhz is very nice for *ANY* game out there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> EDIT, whats your ASIC quality? for a chance at proving my hypothesis correct?


ASIC 80.7% ( TT )


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modd3er*
> 
> ASIC 80.7% ( TT )


Thankyou, i just proved correct.
Exactly what i was saying.
You cannot rely on ASIC quality to determine OC capability.

80.7% ASIC and it cannot hit over 1240Mhz on modded BIOS 1.212v
While a 72% ASIC hits 1300Mhz on stock BIOS 1.187v

*FORGET ASIC QUALITY* people!


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> 80.7% ASIC and it cannot hit over 1240Mhz on modded BIOS 1.212v
> While a 72% ASIC hits 1300Mhz on stock BIOS 1.187v
> 
> *FORGET ASIC QUALITY* people!


You're probably throttling with "1300Mhz on stock BIOS 1.187v"
Do I have the worst 780ti, everything over 1245 restarts my computer 1.2/1.212 + and w/o LLC, no driver recovery at all...tried 3 different BIOSes with no luck ...same happens all the time...my PSU is X-1250w gold and 104a 12v should be more than enough, presume hitting the pci-e power limits








Drives me crazy, specially, when cannot catch up with my 1300+ 780 scores in some benchmarks and almost paid double for it after selling 2nd hand my previous 780









Edit: 71.1% Asic if it matters...


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> You're probably throttling with "1300Mhz on stock BIOS 1.187v"
> Do I have the worst 780ti, everything over 1245 restarts my computer 1.2/1.212 + and w/o LLC, no driver recovery at all...tried 3 different BIOSes with no luck ...same happens all the time...my PSU is X-1250w gold and 104a 12v should be more than enough, presume hitting the pci-e power limits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drives me crazy, specially, when cannot catch up with my 1300+ 780 scores in some benchmarks and almost paid double for it after selling 2nd hand my previous 780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: 71.1% Asic if it matters...


*1 question, How did you get GFX score 6300 ?
That is not right for them GPU test scores and that GPU clock.*

If you are hard resetting...then that is a hardware issue afaik.

And mostly, no throttle at *1300Mhz/ 1.187v* stock BIOS
-


Spoiler: PROOF!


----------



## Hilpi234

My Card has an Asic of 78,7, on stock bios. I can run Tomb Raider with stock fan settings @ 1242

But my Bios is strange, it starts with 1,162 an then it instantly drops to 1,112 and there it varies to 1.050. The strange thing about it, there are no steps between 1,162 and 1,112.

On my titan there were 1.150, 1.137, 1.125 these steps are never used on my card.

A buddy of mine, got his ti yesterday, Asic 61,6 on his card, the default voltage was 1,175 but on his card the steps work just fine.
Also 2nd buddy of mine Ti Asic 71,7 default voltage 1,2 his steps also work flawlessly.

I tried skys Bios on my card, i can go way up to 1300 and above, as long the card is below 60 degrees, than it starts artifacting, so i guess i just wait until i can watercool it properly


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> If you are hard resetting...then that is a hardware issue afaik.
> 
> And mostly, no throttle at *1300Mhz/ 1.187v* stock BIOS


What HW issue, no problems at all with [email protected] and 1350Mhz...and problems with [email protected]@1.2v ? Any way i'll replace today the card probably, but hard to believe some part of my system is causing the problem, rather then then the 780ti card itself









BTW staring at you score I'm telling you not to relay on SW readings your card is not holding constant 1300 core, you've hit barely 6k GPU ...look at my 1242 run without boost is near 6400k...so make your own judgements


----------



## sporti

Anyone here with a EVGA GTX 780ti SC ACX ??
Because my new Evga GTX 780 ti SC ACX has massive coil whining....

The Card whined under 100% load or when benchmarking (heaven, valley).
If i play a game such bf3/bf4 the coil whining is not so loud but still noticeable.

Does every card have coil whine...??


----------



## mcg75

Just got mine last night. EVGA model. Some thoughts.

Nvidia seems to have gotten of 13 MHz increments in clock speeds. I can adjust mine to whatever I want and gpu-z reports the same. On the 780, gpu-z would report the clock correctly while precision would show what it was actually set at.

My card also shows as an A chip instead of B like some others here. We know this is wrong of course.

Asic is 74% and I've managed 1270 MHz in Firestrike, 3dmark11 and Valley so far.

Actually managed to get a crash from a memory oc. My 780s and Titan would not crash but instead would cut fps in half.

Played with the stock bios a bit. Ran at 1.187 in valley out of the box @ 1124 mhz. Threw +100 to the OC and it started to run at 1228 MHz and dropped voltage to 1.137v. That made no sense to me really unless this power balancing kicked in. I'd like to hear if some others are experiencing the same.

The 7000 MHz memory. I'm getting the feeling they loosened timings to get it there with the cheaper memory. In the benches where memory doesn't matter as much, Ti catches my Classy with 150 MHz less. In Valley, I can't seem to catch my Classy yet.

One thing I've heard as well is that windows 8.1 seems to hamper bench scores. Anybody shed light on that as well?


----------



## Hilpi234

Yes that's exactly the same behavior of mine, a drop of 3 voltage steps but only a drop of one step in clock


----------



## modd3er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Thankyou, i just proved correct.
> Exactly what i was saying.
> You cannot rely on ASIC quality to determine OC capability.
> 
> 80.7% ASIC and it cannot hit over 1240Mhz on modded BIOS 1.212v
> While a 72% ASIC hits 1300Mhz on stock BIOS 1.187v
> 
> *FORGET ASIC QUALITY* people!


I'm try agian Thank u.


----------



## Renairy

I'm on windows 8.1 ... maybe that's why ive been getting low scores compared to others.....


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> What HW issue, no problems at all with [email protected] and 1350Mhz...and problems with [email protected]@1.2v ? Any way i'll replace today the card probably, but hard to believe some part of my system is causing the problem, rather then then the 780ti card itself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW staring at you score I'm telling you not to relay on SW readings your card is not holding constant 1300 core, you've hit barely 6k GPU ...look at my 1242 run without boost is near 6400k...so make your own judgements


What i'm saying is it's odd and strange how you got a *GPU score* 300 points higher with just minimal differences in the tests.
Very ODD. Especially in EXTREME benchmark tests where the score scaling is very minimal.

NVM: I think i jus worked it out.


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> I'm on windows 8.1 ... maybe that's why ive been getting low scores compared to others.....


Actually -1.28% on FS non extreme - 



IMO Extreme should have smaller impact


----------



## V5-aps

So, it looks as though lower ASIC cards have a higher voltage allowance from the factory to reach stock speeds and higher ASIC cards come with a lower max voltage to run at factory speeds.

Also, will watercooling the card and cooler vregs have any effect on the power target being hit so easily on stock bios?

So, which card is best to have on water with stock bios and once on modded bios?


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Actually -1.28% on FS non extreme -
> 
> 
> 
> IMO Extreme should have smaller impact


Yerp i was right....
Your 6300 GPU score doesnt make any sense at all @ 1240Mhz man even using the custom BIOS..

You should be on just under 6000 GPU score.

I just flashed my card to sky's BIOS and ran it at 1289Mhz / 1.212v



Actually i see your card got 55 FPS in the physics test.... where as i got 51FPS.
I thought the second physics test is GPU only?

I am so confused right now


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sporti*
> 
> Anyone here with a EVGA GTX 780ti SC ACX ??
> Because my new Evga GTX 780 ti SC ACX has massive coil whining....
> 
> The Card whined under 100% load or when benchmarking (heaven, valley).
> If i play a game such bf3/bf4 the coil whining is not so loud but still noticeable.
> 
> Does every card have coil whine...??


780 Ti ACX here. No audible coil whine, unless in game menu running 300+ FPS. Even then I can barely hear it.


----------



## szeged

hey guys quick question, had to reinstall windows, now whenever im in Prec X, my gpu wont go to idle volts/clocks with skyn3t bios, anyone know how to fix it?


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> I just flashed my card to sky's BIOS and ran it at 1289Mhz / 1.212v


Leave my benchmark alone, it's as right as it should be, you have to keep pushing and learn how to bench...let's not derail the thread .







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Actually i see your card got 55 FPS in the physics test.... where as i got 51FPS.


Actually it's not my card rather my CPU [email protected], this test is CPU only

Now compare your score at 1300 and boost and 1289 without and you'll come alone into conclusion how constant your boost was at 1300mhz , even the SW is telling you otherwise, let alone you're swearing [email protected] but have to push 1.21v to keep 1289









Cheers


----------



## modd3er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> I'm on windows 8.1 ... maybe that's why ive been getting low scores compared to others.....


stock bios oc @1200 T^T


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> hey guys quick question, had to reinstall windows, now whenever im in Prec X, my gpu wont go to idle volts/clocks with skyn3t bios, anyone know how to fix it?


ignore this i fixed it


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> ignore this i fixed it


Try to push k-boost button


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Try to push k-boost button


reflashed bios, it was stuck at 1045 core/1.212v no matter what, reflashed, restarted, no problems









does the 3dmark menu make anyone elses gpu act like its in 3d mode? i never noticed it before but whenever i open 3dmark it bumps my clocks up from idle, maybe i just missed it.


----------



## szeged

oh also -



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1673607


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> does the 3dmark menu make anyone elses gpu act like its in 3d mode? i never noticed it before but whenever i open 3dmark it bumps my clocks up from idle, maybe i just missed it.


Nice you get through it








Normal behaviour it prepares to release the fury and 2d->3d is just the clutch









Edit: Ohh man, your memory


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Leave my benchmark alone, it's as right as it should be, you have to keep pushing and learn how to bench...let's not derail the thread .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it's not my card rather my CPU [email protected], this test is CPU only
> 
> Now compare your score at 1300 and boost and 1289 without and you'll come alone into conclusion how constant your boost was at 1300mhz , even the SW is telling you otherwise, let alone you're swearing [email protected] but have to push 1.21v to keep 1289
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


NVM ... im going to bed


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Your 6300 GPU score makes absolutely NO sense. Your score should be way lower ~6000.
> I'm actually inclined to believe that it has been faked.


Nope it's legit, here's another one I've obtained with lower memory yesterday...if you need proof share me a valid key to upload the score NP. And please don't be so offensive, just cos you cannot match my score, try to improve yours








Will give you some hints and think about them - w7 ; Bclk ; CPU OC ; MemOC; NV CP... hope they're enough.


----------



## Renairy

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Nope it's legit, here's another one I've obtained with lower memory...if you need proof share me a valid key to upload the score NP. And please don't be so offensive, just cos you cannot match my score, try to improve yours





Dont worry, i do apologize.

Your running win7 ?


----------



## szeged

ran an extreme run to see how it compares to you guys to see if we can get a bigger pool of results other than those

results -



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1673708

ever since i redid windows my card is having a hard time doing 1330 core at 1.212v in firestrike and extreme, wonder what thats about, its not like windows would have any effect on the core. I might have to reflash again lol







oh well even if it did make something go bonkers 1296 still isnt bad.


----------



## Renairy

You guys running win 7 ?
if so theres the problem with my scores. Windows 8.1 is screwing with benchmark results as another member recently suggested.


----------



## szeged

i do


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Dont worry, i do apologize.
> 
> Your running win7 ?











Right w7 here.


----------



## szeged

if i can figure out why my card refuses to do 1330 core again, i might be able to pull top spot for firestrike for the 780ti/4770k on the HOF lol. doubt that would last long though lol


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i do


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right w7 here.


And we have confirmed results.
*Windows 8.1* is negatively skewing results significantly.

Ive noticed lower scores in heaven, valley, 3Dmark 11 and 3Dmark firestrike.

That just sucks ass.


----------



## szeged

microshafted


----------



## thebski

I actually just installed Windows 8.1 from 7 and did grab some benches before. I could run some comparisons tonight.


----------



## Renairy

Its ok just confirmed it 100% from the EVGA forum.
Alot of benches w7 vs w8.1

http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=2042539

Scroll down to the 2nd last post, its actually our very own *m3t4lh34d*
Quote:


> I get terrible performance in Win 8.1 with Valley vs Win 7. I own 2 780 TI's, and when I compare single 780 Ti benches vs others, I'm about 5 fps slower with my OC'd single Ti bench.


I knew something was up. i actually thought it was my card at first.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Its ok just confirmed it 100% from the EVGA forum.
> Alot of benches w7 vs w8.1
> 
> http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=2042539
> 
> Scroll down to the 2nd last post, its actually our very own *m3t4lh34d*
> I knew something was up. i actually thought it was my card at first.


Cool. Hadn't seen that. Not sure why it sucks for benching so much. It's better for gaming as noted by his Metro bench. I upgraded simply for BF4.


----------



## Renairy

Yeh I dnt really care for benchmarks, as long as the games haven't lost performance I'm cool with it


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> You're probably throttling with "1300Mhz on stock BIOS 1.187v"
> Do I have the worst 780ti, everything over 1245 restarts my computer 1.2/1.212 + and w/o LLC, no driver recovery at all...tried 3 different BIOSes with no luck ...same happens all the time...my PSU is X-1250w gold and 104a 12v should be more than enough, presume hitting the pci-e power limits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drives me crazy, specially, when cannot catch up with my 1300+ 780 scores in some benchmarks and almost paid double for it after selling 2nd hand my previous 780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: 71.1% Asic if it matters...


restarting computer almost ALWAYS points to a PSU issue.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Its ok just confirmed it 100% from the EVGA forum.
> Alot of benches w7 vs w8.1
> 
> http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=2042539
> 
> Scroll down to the 2nd last post, its actually our very own *m3t4lh34d*
> I knew something was up. i actually thought it was my card at first.


HWbot outlawed win8 awhile ago. (for multiple reasons)


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> restarting computer almost ALWAYS points to a PSU issue.


Don't think so, just unplugged GTX780 which have no problems whatsoever even benching [email protected] and 780ti has them with just [email protected] rather strange to me, consumption is lower for sure, using the same PCI-e cables and having 104A on 12v rail to restart with single 780Ti ....will test with other one, but not today, i'm late after work, so maybe tomorrow. From all unstable benching never experienced driver recovery, just restarts instead of them.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Don't think so, just unplugged GTX780 which have no problems whatsoever even benching [email protected] and 780ti has them with just [email protected] rather strange to me, consumption is lower for sure, using the same PCI-e cables and having 104A on 12v rail to restart with single 780Ti ....will test with other one, but not today, i'm late after work, so maybe tomorrow. From all unstable benching never experienced driver recovery, just restarts instead of them.


this is why I said *almost* always. Something is tripping your power, just have to figure out what.


----------



## therion17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sporti*
> 
> Anyone here with a EVGA GTX 780ti SC ACX ??
> Because my new Evga GTX 780 ti SC ACX has massive coil whining....
> 
> The Card whined under 100% load or when benchmarking (heaven, valley).
> If i play a game such bf3/bf4 the coil whining is not so loud but still noticeable.
> 
> Does every card have coil whine...??


Mine should be arriving tomorrow. I did read on a review that the acx coolers emit a high pitched whine under load. However, they also said that the card was still super quiet and the whine was only noticeable because of its high frequency. I'll post more on this when I get mine tomorrow and test it out.


----------



## DStealth

Literally I don't get it ...benching higher, scoring lower...even with SVL7 bios no restarts are occurring


----------



## MerkageTurk

well i guess this will be my last purchase from EVGA and Ebuyer, as both are saying vice versa; ebuyer saying ask evga and evga are telling me to ask the retailer.

This is regarding the nVidia Game Bundle *Assassins, Splinter and Batman.


----------



## Sk1llS

My game promotional codes were all sent to me by Amazon, so I think the retailer is responsible, not EVGA.

With codes and links to http://www.GeForce.com/FREEBATMAN etc...


----------



## brandon6199

I can't wait any longer for those EK Full Cover 780 Ti blocks....


----------



## DStealth

Just a fast Valley 85.5 1.2v no LLC


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Just a fast Valley 85.5 1.2v no LLC


No LLC as in you disabled LLC?


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> No LLC as in you disabled LLC?


No, stopped my bat fails and uninstalled AB caused some problems with LLC and Voltage...now all went fine.
LLC is as it should be out of the box, no hacks or force disable


----------



## ssgwright

Can LLC work? AB doesn't have voltage control fixed yet so how do you enable LLC? I'm still using precision so I can control the voltage?


----------



## dubldwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Don't think so, just unplugged GTX780 which have no problems whatsoever even benching [email protected] and 780ti has them with just [email protected] rather strange to me, consumption is lower for sure, using the same PCI-e cables and having 104A on 12v rail to restart with single 780Ti ....will test with other one, but not today, i'm late after work, so maybe tomorrow. From all unstable benching never experienced driver recovery, just restarts instead of them.


Yeah I have a similar thing going on although I don't restart. I get a black screen. Rig is still on but requires a reset. HX750/[email protected] No artifacts and only one freeze.

My 780 clocked much higher and I didn't have this happen.


----------



## dubldwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> Can LLC work? AB doesn't have voltage control fixed yet so how do you enable LLC? I'm still using precision so I can control the voltage?


How are you controlling the voltage in Precision? I've used every step and confirmed it does nothing. Is it working for anyone?

Edit: my stock volts are already 1.187


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubldwn*
> 
> How are you controlling the voltage in Precision? I've used every step and confirmed it does nothing. Is it working for anyone?
> 
> Edit: my stock volts are already 1.187


On factory bios, or on Sky's bios?


----------



## dubldwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> On factory bios, or on Sky's bios?


Factory


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubldwn*
> 
> Factory


Yea, I didn't get the voltage adjustment on that bios either, but I didn't spend much time on it. I was seeing 1.162V as factory volts but could add a +75 mV. Didn't really make sense to me. All I know is that by maxing that slider I could get it to go 1.2V or 1.212V.


----------



## dubldwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> Yea, I didn't get the voltage adjustment on that bios either, but I didn't spend much time on it. I was seeing 1.162V as factory volts but could add a +75 mV. Didn't really make sense to me. All I know is that by maxing that slider I could get it to go 1.2V or 1.212V.


How about that. Sucks for me cause I need the volts. 60.6 ASIC. Not sure if going from 1.187 to 1.212 will help much though.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubldwn*
> 
> How about that. Sucks for me cause I need the volts. 60.6 ASIC. Not sure if going from 1.187 to 1.212 will help much though.


If you max out the +75 mV slider your volts stay at 1.187V?

My particular card's problem is power. It actually throttles at factory settings because it hits the 100% power limit. It is just a very very leaky chip. Once the power limit is removed, it does pretty well with voltage. That's why I spent about 5 minutes on the factory bios. I would have been stuck somewhere in the 1100's and probably still been throttling but 1280 MHz is not a problem on Sky's bios. That said, the power usage can be 330-350W, so I run it at 1250 1.1875V at around 300W during BF4.


----------



## dubldwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> If you max out the +75 mV slider your volts stay at 1.187V?
> 
> My particular card's problem is power. It actually throttles at factory settings because it hits the 100% power limit. It is just a very very leaky chip. Once the power limit is removed, it does pretty well with voltage. That's why I spent about 5 minutes on the factory bios. I would have been stuck somewhere in the 1100's and probably still been throttling but 1280 MHz is not a problem on Sky's bios. That said, the power usage can be 330-350W, so I run it at 1250 1.1875V at around 300W during BF4.


Correct. Stuck at 1.187. According to gpu-z I'm limited by voltage. Probably need to flash this thing to get somewhere. Thanks for the info.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubldwn*
> 
> Correct. Stuck at 1.187. According to gpu-z I'm limited by voltage. Probably need to flash this thing to get somewhere. Thanks for the info.


Very odd indeed. I wouldn't be too discouraged until you try Sky's bios, though. I was ready to declare my card a paperweight after observing it unable to maintain the out of box boost without throttling, but it wasn't at all an indication of how it would do with no power restrictions. Given a bios that isn't locked down like Fort Knox, it ended up being a very good card.

Give Sky's bios a try and spend some time with it before making any real judgments. Some of the lower ASIC cards have ended up being very good clockers.


----------



## Metamorphosis

So my card is in the mail.. and I've never known anything about bios for a graphics card. Is there a good dumbies guide for putting new bios on a card?


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metamorphosis*
> 
> So my card is in the mail.. and I've never known anything about bios for a graphics card. Is there a good dumbies guide for putting new bios on a card?


1)Save your old bios with gpu-z
2)download nvflash 5.142
3)extract the nvflash's zip files in a folder
4)put the bios that you want to flash in your card in the folder, and remember that the bios must have .rom extension.... you can call it how you want.... you can also call it ''zoidberg.rom''








5) press SHIFT+Rightmousekey on the folder, and select ''open a command window here'' or something like this
6)type, in order:

Nvflash --protectoff

Nvflash -4 -5 -6 (yourbiosname).rom

type ''y'' one or two times

let the pc work

reboot

If after reboot windows see your gpu like ''generic gpu'', just reinstall the drivers.

if something goes wrong in the flash, boot with another gpu and flash the original bios in your 780ti

Enjoy


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> 1)Save your old bios with gpu-z
> 2)download nvflash 5.142
> 3)extract the nvflash's zip files in a folder
> 4)put the bios that you want to flash in your card in the folder, and remember that the bios must have .rom extension.... you can call it how you want.... you can also call it ''zoidberg.rom''
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5) press SHIFT+Rightmousekey on the folder, and select ''open a command window here'' or something like this
> 6)type, in order:
> 
> Nvflash --protectoff
> 
> Nvflash -4 -5 -6 (yourbiosname).rom
> 
> type ''y'' one or two times
> 
> let the pc work
> 
> reboot
> 
> If after reboot windows see your gpu like ''generic gpu'', just reinstall the drivers.
> 
> if something goes wrong in the flash, boot with another gpu and flash the original bios in your 780ti
> 
> Enjoy


Or...
Download EZ3flash tool from my SIG and follow instructions, its much easier to do as you can do it inside windows and risk free as you cant really bork a card with bios flash, i have done dozens of flashes in the last month with EZ3flash when i was beta testing it along with other bios on alpha phases and never had a quirk, this with windows 7 and windows 8.1!
Any doubt or problem PM me!









Cheers all

Ed

And dont save the bios with GPUz as it may damage the bios by doing so, it has been reported some times the bios are not readable after saving, use Nvflash or EZ3flash option #2!








Even if you dont flash bios often its always advisable to have a bootable USB drive with nvflash and the stock bios in it and save the instructions "Furlans" wrote in the post above to flash in case you need or something goes wrong and you have to flash blind!


----------



## Furlans

Guys... I am not sure if watercooling my 780ti is worth, now.
I think that 1,212, our voltage limit now, is a low voltage that is usable on air and don't need water.
So the question is:
If i buy an aquacomputer block ( or a ek block, they gonna release it this week ), can I OC more my 74,5% ASIC 780Ti using the same voltage that i am using now @air?


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> Guys... I am not sure if watercooling my 780ti is worth, now.
> I think that 1,212, our voltage limit now, is a low voltage that is usable on air and don't need water.
> So the question is:
> If i buy an aquacomputer block ( or a ek block, they gonna release it this week ), can I OC more my 74,5% ASIC 780Ti using the same voltage that i am using now @air?


Probably not, honestly.... You might gain like 15-20Mhz max. I think the water block is only worth it if you are running 1.35v, where temps on air would be over 100C


----------



## Renairy

Yeah guys, officially found my 100% stable and ready OC on stock BIOS.
I can pass anything and everything I have thrown at this card including tomb raider, farcry 3, bf4, cry3 at 1260Mhz / 1.187v
Pretty stoked with this chip.


----------



## CallsignVega

I would like to know if this guy has the force GEN 3 on X79 enabled when he did these tests:






If it's PCI-E 2.0 with 3-4 cards, could be some issues there.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Yeah guys, officially found my 100% stable and ready OC on stock BIOS.
> I can pass anything and everything I have thrown at this card including tomb raider, farcry 3, bf4, cry3 at 1260Mhz / 1.187v
> Pretty stoked with this chip.


nice









now thats what i would consider a stable oc

.... if you can run a certain oc in one game but cant in another game you gpu is not stable at those clock's and eventually if you play that certain game with higher clock's it would probably crash ... if you play it long enough


----------



## Testier

How much voltage can the stock cooler take you? 1.25v max?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> How much voltage can the stock cooler take you? 1.25v max?


Yap! Not advisable to go above it! I read a post somewhere saying that someone with a 780 on air was driving it over 1,3v for months and it was still alive, yeah, he´s lucky but tell that to Koniakki, his 780 burned with just 1,27v, so its really up to you, willing to risk it or not!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## fewness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I would like to know if this guy has the force GEN 3 on X79 enabled when he did these tests:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's PCI-E 2.0 with 3-4 cards, could be some issues there.


Isn't 4-Way SLI still impossible for 780 Ti? I mean I haven't seen people running 780 Ti at 4-way SLI anywhere else...


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yap! Not advisable to go above it! I read a post somewhere saying that someone with a 780 on air was driving it over 1,3v for months and it was still alive, yeah, he´s lucky but tell that to Koniakki, his 780 burned with just 1,27v, so its really up to you, willing to risk it or not!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


I see, so anything below 1.25v is consider safe on stock cooler. What would be the max on accelero extreme or any aftermarket coolers?


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> I see, so anything below 1.25v is consider safe on stock cooler. What would be the max on accelero extreme or any aftermarket coolers?


I would think it would be about the same as most air coolers don't cool the vrm's to well. To really push volts water cooling is the way to go


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> I would think it would be about the same as most air coolers don't cool the vrm's to well. To really push volts water cooling is the way to go


Hmm, I know VRM is the main issue here. Anyone know any good air coolers that cools the VRMs well? I am going WC on my next build with Haswell E and Maxwell/maxwell refresh.


----------



## brandon6199

Is there any reason why my GPU's are at around 50-65% utilization when running Unigine Valley? Shouldn't they be somewhere around 100% utilization due to it being a benchmark?

I'm getting around 4800 points and 120 FPS in valley with a stock i7-4770k and 2 x EVGA GTX 780 Ti's with skyn3t's BIOS. Does this sound about right?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Hmm, I know VRM is the main issue here. Anyone know any good air coolers that cools the VRMs well? I am going WC on my next build with Haswell E and Maxwell/maxwell refresh.


No sorry! All of them use the same plate and just add more/different fans to the card its not enough to dissipate the heat that goes through the mosfets at over 1,25v, And heat kills! adding voltage just makes more heat, only water can dissipate the heat effectively!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Is there any reason why my GPU's are at around 50-65% utilization when running Unigine Valley? Shouldn't they be somewhere around 100% utilization due to it being a benchmark?
> 
> I'm getting around 4800 points and 120 FPS in valley with a stock i7-4770k and 2 x EVGA GTX 780 Ti's with skyn3t's BIOS. Does this sound about right?


Yes, Valley is an unbalanced benchmark, GPU usage goes up and down all the time! Dont worry about it!
Go here to verify your score: http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0

Cheers

Ed


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No sorry! All of them use the same plate and just add more/different fans to the card its not enough to dissipate the heat that goes through the mosfets at over 1,25v, And heat kills! adding voltage just makes more heat, only water can dissipate the heat effectively!
> 
> :thumb


For anything higher than 1.25v, I need fullcover blocks. So for under 1.25v, stock cooler is fine?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> For anything higher than 1.25v, I need fullcover blocks. So for under 1.25v, stock cooler is fine?


You got it! EK please!









The math really is simple, as nvidia implemented the [email protected],3% = 0.025v, we just add that value by lowering it to 0% (LLC disable hack)
so when you set 1,212v + 0.025v + 0.006v (voltage variation)= 1,243v


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You got it! EK please!


Maybe for Christmas, I doubt it though.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Maybe for Christmas, I doubt it though.


I just wish EK had a smaller WC kit for the Titan/780/780Ti with just the block and a cooling solution like the Corsair H110, i pump 1,4v through my [email protected],0Ghz and temps dont go over 75C!
Its really quiet and very powerful cooling solution!


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I just wish EK had a smaller WC kit for the Titan/780/780Ti with just the block and a cooling solution like the Corsair H110, i pump 1,4v through my [email protected],0Ghz and temps dont go over 75C!
> Its really quiet and very powerful cooling solution!


Good idea:thumb:. Considering I currently have a H100I. A loop just for GPU would be nice with a 140mm rad.
So 1.212v is the highest I should go on stock cooler? Man, thats disappointing.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Good idea:thumb:. Considering I currently have a H100I. A loop just for GPU would be nice with a 140mm rad.
> So 1.212v is the highest I should go on stock cooler? Man, thats disappointing.


Have you tried the LLC disable hack or the volt mod? How does it behave with your card?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Have you tried the LLC disable hack or the volt mod? How does it behave with your card?


Ed let me tell you something , let me LOL first







, the 780 thread owners have more guts than the 780 Ti







they tested everything else before I asked , here everyone I mean not everyone but still holding up.

I'm not selling my 780 anymore so this time will be all you guys without me, me only vBios.









I'm moving to the *RED* side.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Ed let me tell you something , let me LOL first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , the 780 thread owners have more guts than the 780 Ti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they tested everything else before I asked , here everyone I mean not everyone but still holding up.
> 
> I'm not selling my 780 anymore so this time will be all you guys without me, me only vBios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm moving to the *RED* side.


AHAHAHAHA *RED* side
Well... the 290x thread really needs a vbios modder...









*Now really guys, there is an effort being made here to bring modding to the 780 Ti! if these implementations are not tested nothing can be made!!!!*


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> AHAHAHAHA *RED* side
> Well... the 290x thread really needs a vbios modder...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now really guys, there is an effort being made here to bring modding to the 780 Ti! if these implementations are not tested nothing can be made!!!!*


*BETTER DEAD THAN RED!*

LOL JK

I can probably do some testing on the friday and weekend. Just keep my card intact afterward. So what you want me to try is to test out LLC and voltage mod on sky's bios?

Edit:LLC does not seems to do anything on stock bios.
I will probably do the BIOS flash test on friday or tomorrow.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> AHAHAHAHA *RED* side
> Well... the 290x thread really needs a vbios modder...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now really guys, there is an effort being made here to bring modding to the 780 Ti! if these implementations are not tested nothing can be made!!!!*


He would likely get trolled off of the thread for trying to help. It's a pack of rabid dogs in their some days. Try to give advice on power draw "shutup nv shill" WOAH ok fine, i'll take my knowledge else where, you can figure it out for your self when you blow up your PSU. GL running tri 290x on a 860!


----------



## brandon6199

I plan on ordering the EK full cover blocks for the 780 Ti the same hour they are released...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> *BETTER DEAD THAN RED!*
> 
> LOL JK
> 
> I can probably do some testing on the friday and weekend. Just keep my card intact afterward. So what you want me to try is to test out LLC and voltage mod on sky's bios?
> 
> Edit:LLC does not seems to do anything on stock bios.
> I will probably do the BIOS flash test on friday or tomorrow.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> He would likely get trolled off of the thread for trying to help. It's a pack of rabid dogs in their some days. Try to give advice on power draw "shutup nv shill" WOAH ok fine, i'll take my knowledge else where, you can figure it out for your self when you blow up your PSU. GL running tri 290x on a 860!


Yeah i know whats going on there i was just teasing because for me too...

*BETTER DEAD THAN RED!*


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> *BETTER DEAD THAN RED!*
> 
> LOL JK
> 
> I can probably do some testing on the friday and weekend. Just keep my card intact afterward. So what you want me to try is to test out LLC and voltage mod on sky's bios?
> 
> Edit:LLC does not seems to do anything on stock bios.
> I will probably do the BIOS flash test on friday or tomorrow.


yah! That was I thought next time lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> He would likely get trolled off of the thread for trying to help. It's a pack of rabid dogs in their some days. Try to give advice on power draw "shutup nv shill" WOAH ok fine, i'll take my knowledge else where, you can figure it out for your self when you blow up your PSU. GL running tri 290x on a 860!


skup they cannot take advice for who run green blood in they vein, do you know why?
they don't want to admit it, like oh the guy from who has "bias and hypocrisy" below his name and own a Titan.







. that would be funny to watch.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> yah! That was I thought next time lol.
> skup they cannot take advice for who run green blood in they vein, do you know why?
> they don't want to admit it, like oh the guy from who has "bias and hypocrisy" below his name and own a Titan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . that would be funny to watch.












It's only my title at the moment because it's a direct quote from some one during the fried 780Ti farce. When I informed the person how the pictures were of a Tahiti, he was like "these people are full of bias and hypocrisy, trying to cover up a fried 780ti saying it's a tahiti







"


----------



## Testier

Ok, LLC testing.

Sky's BIOS
LLC confirmed running as windows asked me about it when I boot up.

I set the voltage to be 1.075v so that if LLC's 0.025V was working, my voltage in Valley should be 1.1v.

Case 1: LLC is not working as valley display 1.05v via OSD
Case 2:LLC only prevents vdroop at high voltages or the 0.025v it is not directly added but calculated from vdroop. Testing invalid.
Case3:no visible proof of working, but higher OC possible. Need further testing.

Case 2 and 3 are not mutual exclusive.


----------



## kometata

Hi all,
I have GTX 780 Ti Superclocked version, but I am not able to go above 1176Mhz on stock bios. The problem is that after the initial bench period (1/4 from Heaven) the voltage rise up to 1.162V and everything is ok, but than it suddenly drops to 1.150V (the power limit is below 106%) and indeed the problems start.

Is that normal for all GTX 780 Ti versions at stock bios? Any suggestions how to solve the problem?

Regards,


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kometata*
> 
> Is that normal for all GTX 780 Ti versions at stock bios? Any suggestions how to solve the problem?


Yes, just flash BOOST disabled BIOS would solve your issue.

Sky what you need to be tested, throw me a PM ...for the community always


----------



## brandon6199

*FPS: 126.1
Score: 5274*

My best so far... still on a stock i7-4770k. Water cooling parts come in next week... hopefully the EK 780 Ti blocks will be out by then as well.

Also, is it normal that both of my reference EVGA 780 Ti's have a 10-15C difference when running Valley?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's only my title at the moment because it's a direct quote from some one during the fried 780Ti farce. When I informed the person how the pictures were of a Tahiti, he was like "these people are full of bias and hypocrisy, trying to cover up a fried 780ti saying it's a tahiti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "


let me share this LOL

http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=4706083&postcount=113


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> let me share this LOL
> 
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=4706083&postcount=113


hmm, so AMD is using offset mode as well? Annoying, but not crippling. I suppose AMD's new dynamic clocking system is similar to boost 2.0.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> He would likely get trolled off of the thread for trying to help. It's a pack of rabid dogs in their some days. Try to give advice on power draw "shutup nv shill" WOAH ok fine, i'll take my knowledge else where, you can figure it out for your self when you blow up your PSU. GL running tri 290x on a 860!


yeah i stopped hanging out in the 290x thread because no matter how useful the info you post is, youll always get someone going " get out of here nvidia fanboy i know what im doing" .... k enjoy your fried card, i wont lose sleep over it.


----------



## DStealth

squeezed some more...so close to 14k GPU








[email protected]/7580


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> squeezed some more...so close to 14k GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected]/7580


Nice score!!! imagine what can do this card on water and with 1.3v enable on AB


----------



## Uraniumz

I've had my 780 Ti's in a few days now, and finished putting my PC back together, re-sleeving etc... and when I turned it on, I heard a pop and quickly turned it off. I tried it again after checking things and she started up, but would not run at load if I hopped into game or Unigine Valley. Short story, I went through plugging and unplugging and switching things out to narrow down what the problem was.

Long story short, I heard a pop, and I did find one of the connectors in a VGA cable wasn't seated all the way. It was far enough to have not made contact, so I think thats where my problem lied..... my question is, before and after flashing back to the stock bios from skyn3ts bios (because I wanted to play it safe until I was sure there wasn't a problem with high voltages) I have noticed that card 1 stays pegged at the max voltage set for it, while 2 doesn't. Is this normal? I just don't recall if it did this before any of this happened and started flashing and rebuilding etc.. I don't recall it doing this with my old 780's either. SLI owners, are one of your cards pegged at the max voltage set for it 100% of the time, even just on your desktop?? With the stock and Skyn3t bios?


----------



## szeged

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> He would likely get trolled off of the thread for trying to help. It's a pack of rabid dogs in their some days. Try to give advice on power draw "shutup nv shill" WOAH ok fine, i'll take my knowledge else where, you can figure it out for your self when you blow up your PSU. GL running tri 290x on a 860!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uraniumz*
> 
> I've had my 780 Ti's in a few days now, and finished putting my PC back together, re-sleeving etc... and when I turned it on, I heard a pop and quickly turned it off. I tried it again after checking things and she started up, but would not run at load if I hopped into game or Unigine Valley. Short story, I went through plugging and unplugging and switching things out to narrow down what the problem was.
> 
> Long story short, I heard a pop, and I did find one of the connectors in a VGA cable wasn't seated all the way. It was far enough to have not made contact, so I think thats where my problem lied..... my question is, before and after flashing back to the stock bios from skyn3ts bios (because I wanted to play it safe until I was sure there wasn't a problem with high voltages) I have noticed that card 1 stays pegged at the max voltage set for it, while 2 doesn't. Is this normal? I just don't recall if it did this before any of this happened and started flashing and rebuilding etc.. I don't recall it doing this with my old 780's either. SLI owners, are one of your cards pegged at the max voltage set for it 100% of the time, even just on your desktop?? With the stock and Skyn3t bios?






have you inspected for any physical damage on the PCB of the 780ti that popped? have you inspected for any physical damage to the cables of your psu, and have you inspected for any physical damage to the psu itself? im hoping there is none, but you should check just in case.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uraniumz*
> 
> I've had my 780 Ti's in a few days now, and finished putting my PC back together, re-sleeving etc... and when I turned it on, I heard a pop and quickly turned it off. I tried it again after checking things and she started up, but would not run at load if I hopped into game or Unigine Valley. Short story, I went through plugging and unplugging and switching things out to narrow down what the problem was.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Long story short, I heard a pop, and I did find one of the connectors in a VGA cable wasn't seated all the way. It was far enough to have not made contact, so I think thats where my problem lied..... my question is, before and after flashing back to the stock bios from skyn3ts bios (because I wanted to play it safe until I was sure there wasn't a problem with high voltages) I have noticed that card 1 stays pegged at the max voltage set for it, while 2 doesn't. Is this normal? I just don't recall if it did this before any of this happened and started flashing and rebuilding etc.. I don't recall it doing this with my old 780's either. SLI owners, are one of your cards pegged at the max voltage set for it 100% of the time, even just on your desktop?? With the stock and Skyn3t bios?


Well depends on the situation.... does it ever move off max voltage ? for example, when it throttles ?
My card stays on 1.187 after i hit voltage limit no matter what frequency i set it to.

Actually tell me the cards ASIC quality % and i'll tell you if its normal.


----------



## Uraniumz

I pulled off the backplates and inspected the back of the pcb, but I didn't take the cooler off and look on the inside. I looked at all the connections to make sure they made contact, that there was no damage and no burn marks (this is when I saw that a single connector wasn't all the way in on one of the VGA cables going to a card), and I couldn't take the psu apart, but I didn't smell anything, couldn't rattle anything, and looked at it with a flashlight as best I could and didn't see any signs of damage. I swapped around the cards together and by themselves into different PCI slots, while swapping the power cables to them aswell. I tested every single combo and it worked fine, so I put it all back together and it is now working, but I noticed the voltage stays pegged on one card.

ASIC on the card that stays pegged : 75.7%
ASIC on the card that the voltage actually moves around and idles at 887ish: 73.8%


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uraniumz*
> 
> I've had my 780 Ti's in a few days now, and finished putting my PC back together, re-sleeving etc... and when I turned it on, I heard a pop and quickly turned it off. I tried it again after checking things and she started up, but would not run at load if I hopped into game or Unigine Valley. Short story, I went through plugging and unplugging and switching things out to narrow down what the problem was.
> 
> Long story short, I heard a pop, and I did find one of the connectors in a VGA cable wasn't seated all the way. It was far enough to have not made contact, so I think thats where my problem lied..... my question is, before and after flashing back to the stock bios from skyn3ts bios (because I wanted to play it safe until I was sure there wasn't a problem with high voltages) I have noticed that card 1 stays pegged at the max voltage set for it, while 2 doesn't. Is this normal? I just don't recall if it did this before any of this happened and started flashing and rebuilding etc.. I don't recall it doing this with my old 780's either. SLI owners, are one of your cards pegged at the max voltage set for it 100% of the time, even just on your desktop?? With the stock and Skyn3t bios?


have you reinstalled display driver?


----------



## skyn3t

yeah look my avatar now


----------



## Uraniumz

Drivers were reinstalled when I flashed back to the stock bios's.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uraniumz*
> 
> Drivers were reinstalled when I flashed back to the stock bios's.


No need to worry, your card is fine. ASIC at 73% will have your card idle at 888mv and boost to 1.187v - 1.2v standard. It will not drop unless you throttle.
Card is good


----------



## vlados070

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Have you tried the LLC disable hack or the volt mod? How does it behave with your card?


Hi there,

I have already tiried the LLC hack.

I have two notes:
1. when I disabled LLC, my max stable oc was even lower than without disabled LLC
2. I gat strange artifacts and my screen froze or my PC rebooted

I use Sky´s bios.

If you want me to test something, just give me know, because I want to help


----------



## szeged

73% asic isnt bad at all, ive been seeing a lot of cards in the 70 to 73 range doing 1290 to 1310 on average, my 71.1 card was doing 1330 core at 1.212v, but ever since i reinstalled windows it refuses to go past 1297, why? i have no clue rofl.


----------



## Uraniumz

Hmm. I reinstalled drivers again, and it seems normal now, idles at 950mv even if I crank it up further...IF its not broke don't fix it..I'm done worrying lol. Time to put the cards to use...


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uraniumz*
> 
> Hmm. I reinstalled drivers again, and it seems normal now, idles at 950mv even if I crank it up further...IF its not broke don't fix it..I'm done worrying lol. Time to put the cards to use...


----------



## Hilpi234

For a short moment, the TI blocks were available on the EK website...

It also was in stock, i hope they ship it today


----------



## Bull56

Is there any way to enable Vcore Management in MSI AB?


----------



## ssgwright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bull56*
> 
> Is there any way to enable Vcore Management in MSI AB?


not yet, you need to use precision for voltage control right now.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Gigabyte 780 Ti arrives on Monday mid afternoon. Using onboard graphics is going to make this weekend draaag.


----------



## Grindhouse

I received 2 Zotac GTX 780 Ti yesterday







Been playing and testing a little bit yesterday.

Underload, both card boost to 1020mhz (power 106%).
Stock voltage underload is 1.162v for one card, and 1.187v for the other one.

So far, using the stock voltage, i can OC to 1203mhz (+183) and it seemed stable for the time i played. However, 1209mhz (+184 i think) crashed after 10min or so. I might be stuck with 1203mhz with the stock voltage and i'll have to give it more vcore if i want to OC furthermore.

I have not tryed to OC the memory yet.

I have some questions :

1- What is the throttle temp for the GTX 780 Ti ? Mine seemed to throttle down when it hit 85c, but i'm not sure.
2- What is the max voltage allowed by Nvidia when using MSI afterburner or EVGA precision X ?
3- I was not able to increase the voltage in MSI afterburner, wouldnt allow me. Is it normal ? In precision x, i could increase the voltage, but underload it stayed stock @ 1.162v and 1.187v, is it normal ?


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grindhouse*
> 
> I received 2 Zotac GTX 780 Ti yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been playing and testing a little bit yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Underload, both card boost to 1020mhz (power 106%).
> Stock voltage underload is 1.162v for one card, and 1.187v for the other one.
> 
> So far, using the stock voltage, i can OC to 1203mhz (+183) and it seemed stable for the time i played. However, 1209mhz (+184 i think) crashed after 10min or so. I might be stuck with 1203mhz with the stock voltage and i'll have to give it more vcore if i want to OC furthermore.
> 
> I have not tryed to OC the memory yet.
> 
> I have some questions :
> 
> 
> 
> 1- What is the throttle temp for the GTX 780 Ti ? Mine seemed to throttle down when it hit 85c, but i'm not sure.
> 2- What is the max voltage allowed by Nvidia when using MSI afterburner or EVGA precision X ?
> 3- I was not able to increase the voltage in MSI afterburner, wouldnt allow me. Is it normal ? In precision x, i could increase the voltage, but underload it stayed stock @ 1.162v and 1.187v, is it normal ?


Gratz mate 780Ti SLI is a powerful status. Enjoy.

To answer your questions.

1. stock standard is 85c, though you can change that to 95c in Precision X (don't bother with Afterburner)
2. With this revision, the voltage slider does not work. Quite simply, the card itself requests the required amount of voltage.
3. Afterburner hasnt been updated to support 780ti. AB is mainly an AMD gpu program.

Hope this helps


----------



## Grindhouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Gratz mate 780Ti SLI is a powerful status. Enjoy.
> 
> To answer your questions.
> 
> 1. stock standard is 85c, though you can change that to 95c in Precision X (don't bother with Afterburner)
> 2. With this revision, the voltage slider does not work. Quite simply, the card itself requests the required amount of voltage.
> 3. Afterburner hasnt been updated to support 780ti. AB is mainly an AMD gpu program.
> 
> Hope this helps


I'm not sure i understand correctly. Are you saying that i can't manually change the voltage from 1.162v to 1.20v like i used to able to with my previous GTX 780 ?

''The card itself requests the required amount of voltage''. Does that mean that when increasing the frequency, the card automaticlly increase the voltage ? If so, it's weird cause my cards were stable @ 1203mhz with 1.162v / 1.187v, but crashed @ 1209mhz. Voltage didn't increase for 1209mhz, it stayed @ 1.162 and 1.187...


----------



## delpy8

Guys I'm just about to buy a evga 780ti but was thinking of the sc version but after reading it's not the best for overclocking am I just best going for a reference 780ti


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> so a 1240-1250Mhz Ti is equivalent to a Titan at 1320Mhz ?
> Impressive !!


Well if you check the GPU Score no they are not equal. 350 points GPU score difference.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Thankyou, i just proved correct.
> Exactly what i was saying.
> You cannot rely on ASIC quality to determine OC capability.
> 
> 80.7% ASIC and it cannot hit over 1240Mhz on modded BIOS 1.212v
> While a 72% ASIC hits 1300Mhz on stock BIOS 1.187v
> 
> *FORGET ASIC QUALITY* people!


Really? I see on the 780 thread you started a personal "war" again ASiC quality.

I see many posts you insist of asking people to stop asking/care about ASiC quality?

Is there any specific reason why you insist on doing that?

Some people consider to be of some importance and they maybe like to ask about it for their own reasons.

I don't understand what benefit do you have by requesting people to ask about it. Its they right if they want to ask about and consider as I said of some importance.









*P.S:* And if it was unimportant not OC wise but in general, the GPU-Z creators wouldn't included it and generally it wouldn't exist if it didn't served any purpose.


----------



## Fniz92

Funny thing is my 780 hit 1189 with a ASIQ of 71% while my 780 Ti hits 1189 with a ASIQ of 71% as well lol.
Can't be a coincidence


----------



## blackend

Can I join her


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackend*
> 
> Can I join her


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Gratz mate 780Ti SLI is a powerful status. Enjoy.
> 
> To answer your questions.
> 
> 1. stock standard is 85c, though you can change that to 95c in Precision X (don't bother with Afterburner)
> 2. With this revision, the voltage slider does not work. Quite simply, the card itself requests the required amount of voltage.
> 3. Afterburner hasnt been updated to support 780ti. *AB is mainly an AMD gpu program*.
> 
> Hope this helps


Just a hint, dont spread this kind of misinformation because there is a lot of people in these forums that are newbies to IT and this is misleading information, *Afterburner IS MADE FOR BOTH NVIDIA AND AMD* and because you will have Unwinder all over you! And belive me Alexey is not someone you want to mess with!

Just a thought!


----------



## MerkageTurk

wow evga sorted my game bundle, from now on i am an evga fanboy, superb service


----------



## Fniz92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackend*
> 
> Can I join her


Someone preparing for 4K?
It's overrated, get a 1440P 144Hz monitor!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delpy8*
> 
> Guys I'm just about to buy a evga 780ti but was thinking of the sc version but after reading it's not the best for overclocking am I just best going for a reference 780ti


Good idea. Save your 20$ sc is waste of money.


----------



## thebski

Just got my replacement card for the one I got that was DOA. It appears to be nearly identical to my first one, which excites the beat heck out of me since they'll be a pair in SLI. It is ASIC 71.5 vs. the first which was 70.8. This one also appears very power hungry, but looks like it's going to be a great clocker as well. It actually tries to boost to 1124 out of the box where the first boosted to 1111. Both cards are unable to sustain that boost as they will bump the 100% power limit.

I just flashed Sky's bios on the second card and got through a quick run of Heaven at 1280 MHz at 1.2V. I just ran that because that's what I've kind of identified as my max game clocks for the first card. It got through without issue and without any artifacts. Obviously it will get put through the grinder to make sure it's stable, but looks like I'll be able to pull off some 1275 MHz and up SLI action.

This work day is going to go so slow, but off I go until I can play with it further tonight!
















BTW, both cards are SC's, but I agree that there appears to be zero correlation between SC's and higher clocks.


----------



## delpy8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Good idea. Save your 20$ sc is waste of money.


Thanks for that what kind of overclocks are you guys getting with reference card vs sc card


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Well if you check the GPU Score no they are not equal. 350 points GPU score difference.
> Really? I see on the 780 thread you started a personal "war" again ASiC quality.
> 
> I see many posts you insist of asking people to stop asking/care about ASiC quality?
> 
> Is there any specific reason why you insist on doing that?
> 
> Some people consider to be of some importance and they maybe like to ask about it for their own reasons.
> 
> I don't understand what benefit do you have by requesting people to ask about it. Its they right if they want to ask about and consider as I said of some importance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *P.S:* And if it was unimportant not OC wise but in general, the GPU-Z creators wouldn't included it and generally it wouldn't exist if it didn't served any purpose.


ASIC score is more an indication for nvidia and amd and for us only a measure of leakage in our chips thanks to W1zzard from TechPowerup, its good to know the ASIC if youre going to run SLI because it want to have closely similar ASIC score on your cards because they will have similar voltages and you can clock/volt them together without having to go separate settings if you get big difference ASIC ( i.e: 60% - 80%)
@TSMC for nvidia and FAB1 for AMD, As the chips are removed from the waffer, tested and fused with the voltage is reflected on the leakage of every chip

*Originally Posted by Dave Baumann Product manager AMD*
"Actually, it does the opposite! We scale the voltage based on leakage, so the higher leakage parts use lower voltage and the lower leakage parts use a higher voltage - what this is does narrow the entire TDP range of the product.

Everything is qualified at worst case anyway; all the TDP calcs and the fan settings are completed on the wors case for the product range"

A high leakage card operates at lower voltage to balance the otherwise higher power draw and temps. It will also overclock higher than what a low leakage card would. The problem is though, cards usually have a limit of voltage increase, i.e. say +150mV , which means AB could overvolt a 1.15V card to 1.3V, but a 1.1V card would crash above 1.25V.

A high leakage card is what you want if you do extreme OC, and you can keep the card cool (H20,LN2 etc.). Your mileage will vary of course, not all low VID cards are good OC cards, and not all high VID cards OC bad. It's a part of product binning, they try to fit in as many chips as possible to a similar ASIC spec.

From "the man" himself:

it's from the gpu silicon, and it's used to calculate the gpu voltage.

"bad" gpus get a higher voltage so they make the default clock. "good" gpus can do it with lower voltage

as you've seen in this thread, the scale for nvidia isnt perfect yet, so i'll apply some fixes once I have more data that suggests the typical ranges of gpu leakages

*W1zzard - Techpowerup*

So IMHO nothing is written in stone and you can take that to the bank!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delpy8*
> 
> Thanks for that what kind of overclocks are you guys getting with reference card vs sc card


Its all silicon lottery. SUPER CLOCKS ARE NOT BINNED IN ANY WAY.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> ASIC score is more an indication for nvidia and amd and for us only a measure of leakage in our chips thanks to W1zzard from TechPowerup, its good to know the ASIC if youre going to run SLI because it want to have closely similar ASIC score on your cards because they will have similar voltages and you can clock/volt them together without having to go separate settings if you get big difference ASIC ( i.e: 60% - 80%)
> @TSMC for nvidia and FAB1 for AMD, As the chips are removed from the waffer, tested and fused with the voltage is reflected on the leakage of every chip
> 
> *Originally Posted by Dave Baumann Product manager AMD*
> "Actually, it does the opposite! We scale the voltage based on leakage, so the higher leakage parts use lower voltage and the lower leakage parts use a higher voltage - what this is does narrow the entire TDP range of the product.
> 
> Everything is qualified at worst case anyway; all the TDP calcs and the fan settings are completed on the wors case for the product range"
> 
> A high leakage card operates at lower voltage to balance the otherwise higher power draw and temps. It will also overclock higher than what a low leakage card would. The problem is though, cards usually have a limit of voltage increase, i.e. say +150mV , which means AB could overvolt a 1.15V card to 1.3V, but a 1.1V card would crash above 1.25V.
> 
> A high leakage card is what you want if you do extreme OC, and you can keep the card cool (H20,LN2 etc.). Your mileage will vary of course, not all low VID cards are good OC cards, and not all high VID cards OC bad. It's a part of product binning, they try to fit in as many chips as possible to a similar ASIC spec.
> 
> From "the man" himself:
> 
> it's from the gpu silicon, and it's used to calculate the gpu voltage.
> 
> "bad" gpus get a higher voltage so they make the default clock. "good" gpus can do it with lower voltage
> 
> as you've seen in this thread, the scale for nvidia isnt perfect yet, so i'll apply some fixes once I have more data that suggests the typical ranges of gpu leakages
> 
> *W1zzard - Techpowerup*
> 
> So IMHO nothing is written in stone and you can take that to the bank!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


+1 Again good info bro.


----------



## skupples

By that info my 80% card is the .919 @ idle card & 61% is the .881 @ idle.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> By that info my 80% card is the .919 @ idle card & 61% is the .881 @ idle.


It means your 80% has higher leakage than your 61% that why it has lower voltage!
Its the guys with the knowledge saying it.. perhaps we have being drawing the wrong conclusions all this time...
After all its THEM who are the experts, not us, and maybe we since the beginning have been thinking this the wrong way, assuming things...
Who cares?








All i know is that 2 Titans with 69% [email protected] are loving the 1350mhz i use to play Metro LL!


----------



## MerkageTurk

I thought lower ASIC meant better overclocking under water

I thought higher ASIC meant better overclocking under air


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> All i know is that 2 Titans with 69% [email protected] are loving the 1350mhz i use to play Metro LL!


This is slightly OT, but what kind of power draw do you see on each card at those insane volts and clocks?

My Ti's are power hungry. They're going to draw 300W+ each on air, but of course them being on air will increase the power draw both from fans and higher temperatures. I was just curious what kind of power a more leaky Titan draws at 1.35V.


----------



## skupples

Around 400 watts... All that means Ed is that I had my cards confused.

Those new whqls really help metro? Those are some hefty claims... 50% increase to sli performance


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> This is slightly OT, but what kind of power draw do you see on each card at those insane volts and clocks?
> 
> My Ti's are power hungry. They're going to draw 300W+ each on air, but of course them being on air will increase the power draw both from fans and higher temperatures. I was just curious what kind of power a more leaky Titan draws at 1.35V.


I leave here for you a quote from one of my earlier posts:

"Did some testings today and this is for all those inquisitive minds out there wandering on the power draw of our beast cards running GK110!

Bear in mind that my system is in my SIG and the only difference was the [email protected]@1,30v! Using triple monitor 3240 x [email protected] SLI TITANS W/ Skyn3t Rev2 bios
and memory at stock 6000mhz!

1306mhz / 1,37v / power draw 124% / load 99% 372W
1333mhz / 1.37v / power draw 134% / load 99% 402W
1359mhz / 1.37v / power draw 139% / load 99% 417W
1385mhz / 1.37v / power draw 145% / load 99% 435W
1400mhz / 1.39v / power draw 155% / load 99% 465W

As you can see voltage alone will not increase power draw until you increase clocks and dynamically load your card, power was being drawn from the wall ranging from 850W - 1250W!







"

Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Around 400 watts... All that means Ed is that I had my cards confused.
> 
> Those new whqls really help metro? Those are some hefty claims... 50% increase to sli performance


No you didnt! Youre a smart guy, bit lazy but youre smart!








When i get home after work ill give the new drivers a spin and give you a heads up!


----------



## Chronic1

How do I go about flashing the bios? Just got my 780ti and I'm confused about the commands I need to type to flash the official vBios. I only have 1 card in. ASIC quality is 83.9%

When I do nvflash -4 -5 -6 i get a warning: Firmware image PCI subsystem ID <3842.2883> does not match adapter PCI Subsystem ID <10DE.1051>

780ti Stock.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## ssgwright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> How do I go about flashing the bios? Just got my 780ti and I'm confused about the commands I need to type to flash the official vBios. I only have 1 card in. ASIC quality is 83.9%


wow that's a great ASIC! see the first post sky put up easy to follow instructions on how to flash your card.


----------



## Chronic1

Check my post again I edited it


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> Just got my replacement card for the one I got that was DOA. It appears to be nearly identical to my first one, which excites the beat heck out of me since they'll be a pair in SLI. It is ASIC 71.5 vs. the first which was 70.8. This one also appears very power hungry, but looks like it's going to be a great clocker as well. It actually tries to boost to 1124 out of the box where the first boosted to 1111. Both cards are unable to sustain that boost as they will bump the 100% power limit.
> 
> I just flashed Sky's bios on the second card and got through a quick run of Heaven at 1280 MHz at 1.2V. I just ran that because that's what I've kind of identified as my max game clocks for the first card. It got through without issue and without any artifacts. Obviously it will get put through the grinder to make sure it's stable, but looks like I'll be able to pull off some 1275 MHz and up SLI action.
> 
> This work day is going to go so slow, but off I go until I can play with it further tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, both cards are SC's, but I agree that there appears to be zero correlation between SC's and higher clocks.


Well, I was wrong, lol. Not sure what this card in my rig is now and what it did with the one I tried this morning!

Blasted through a 1280 MHz run this morning without any artifacts or issues at all. Came home for a long lunch to get some stability testing done so I could game tonight. 1290 Mhz in Heaven at 1.2V, instant crash. Ok, so at this point I'm guessing 1250 at 1.2V (as opposed to 1.1875V on the other) might go in game since that 1280-1290 seems to be my stability line in Heaven as opposed to 1300 for my other card. That basically froze instantly as well in BF4. Then I bump voltage to 1.212V, knowing that it likely still won't go, and it doesn't. 1240 1.212V, no go after a few minutes. I'm going to try 1225 next, but I'm having doubts as if that will go in the long term.

My other card is going to be very mad at his degenerate brother for dragging him down so far







. Just kidding. It appears I'm looking at 1200-1225 as opposed to 1250-1275 like I was hoping, but I'm not going to lose any sleep over it. These cards are wicked fast as it is and the latest patch has really seemed to improve BF4 performance which is what I'm concerned with.


----------



## Chronic1

Please Help! I want to push this baby up to 1300+ mhz

I can do +200 but it throttles because of the 106% power target. Clocks were at 1233 and dropping to 1220 when throttling.

When I do nvflash -4 -5 -6 i get a Warning: Firmware image PCI subsystem ID <3842.2883> does not match adapter PCI Subsystem ID <10DE.1051>

I uploaded my stock bios 4 posts up.


----------



## blackend

I think the corsair AX1200I cant power 4way sli as sometimes my pc shutdown when benchmark,,,,,,,,i think I will go for 1300w or 1500w from cooler master

sometimes it pass and sometime shutdown


----------



## Chronic1

I think I need to wait until Skynet comes on and maybe he has to mod my specific bios for me.


----------



## HighTemplar

Quick Firestrike Extreme run. Both cards were at 1258mhz in SLI and stock memory...

They will pass at or above 1.3 Ghz, but I figured I'd throw some clocks at it since I haven't done FS Extreme yet in SLI. I'm waiting to see when the Classy is coming out before I get more waterblocks and another card or two. I'll definitely be going Tri-SLI at a minimum, either with Classy 780 Ti's or Reference.

*11420* GPU Score... not bad...


----------



## DStealth

New card 71.1 -> 74% ASIC ..so more OC
[email protected]/7600 1.212V loaded probably 1.176/86v more than enough


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> How do I go about flashing the bios? Just got my 780ti and I'm confused about the commands I need to type to flash the official vBios. I only have 1 card in. ASIC quality is 83.9%
> 
> When I do nvflash -4 -5 -6 i get a warning: Firmware image PCI subsystem ID <3842.2883> does not match adapter PCI Subsystem ID <10DE.1051>
> 
> 780ti Stock.zip 136k .zip file


Just download EZ3flash tool from my SIG, unzip/unrar to your desktop into a folder, rename the bios to x.rom, double click EZ3flash.bat and press #1, then #2 if you wish to save your bios, #3 to flash normally, keep pressing "Y" when its asked and after its done, reboot; if the card is not recognized after reboot reinstall drivers!
If youre getting the PCI subsystem mismatch and EZ3flash exits after the error, simply flash with option #4!

Cheers

Ed

EDIT: What card do you have and what bios version are you trying to flash?

EDIT2: You have 80.80.xx.xx.xx, you can only flash REV4 bios because you have a B1 PCB!


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> Well, I was wrong, lol. Not sure what this card in my rig is now and what it did with the one I tried this morning!
> 
> Blasted through a 1280 MHz run this morning without any artifacts or issues at all. Came home for a long lunch to get some stability testing done so I could game tonight. 1290 Mhz in Heaven at 1.2V, instant crash. Ok, so at this point I'm guessing 1250 at 1.2V (as opposed to 1.1875V on the other) might go in game since that 1280-1290 seems to be my stability line in Heaven as opposed to 1300 for my other card. That basically froze instantly as well in BF4. Then I bump voltage to 1.212V, knowing that it likely still won't go, and it doesn't. 1240 1.212V, no go after a few minutes. I'm going to try 1225 next, but I'm having doubts as if that will go in the long term.
> 
> My other card is going to be very mad at his degenerate brother for dragging him down so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Just kidding. It appears I'm looking at 1200-1225 as opposed to 1250-1275 like I was hoping, but I'm not going to lose any sleep over it. These cards are wicked fast as it is and the latest patch has really seemed to improve BF4 performance which is what I'm concerned with.


1280 and 1290mhz on the gpu are still the exact same overclock. After 1280 your next step is 1293, 1306, 1319 and etc.
You need to look at gpuz sensor and see what your real max clocks are since the GPU gets overclock in 13mhz increments.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> 1280 and 1290mhz on the gpu are still the exact same overclock. After 1280 your next step is 1293, 1306, 1319 and etc.
> You need to look at gpuz sensor and see what your real max clocks are since the GPU gets overclock in 13mhz increments.


That is incorrect, sir. That would be true if I were running the factory bios with boost where the 13 MHz increment boost table is what is used to determine clocks. I am running on Sky's bios that has boost disabled. This is the good old fashioned way. You set a voltage and clock (MHz by MHz control) and that is what it runs at in the 3D power state.

I just fired up GPU-z to be sure, and at 1225 MHz it shows 1225.3 MHz on the GPU-z sensor. With boost it would be reading 1228 or 1215 if that were the case.


----------



## thebski

Accidental double post. Please delete.


----------



## DStealth

So close to 14k GPU with 1.2v only...Those cards are beasts...in Metro LL I get 20+% more FPS all maxed 24/7 settings


----------



## Chronic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Just download EZ3flash tool from my SIG, unzip/unrar to your desktop into a folder, rename the bios to x.rom, double click EZ3flash.bat and press #1, then #2 if you wish to save your bios, #3 to flash normally, keep pressing "Y" when its asked and after its done, reboot; if the card is not recognized after reboot reinstall drivers!
> If youre getting the PCI subsystem mismatch and EZ3flash exits after the error, simply flash with option #4!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> EDIT: What card do you have and what bios version are you trying to flash?
> 
> EDIT2: You have 80.80.xx.xx.xx, you can only flash REV4 bios because you have a B1 PCB!


Thanks very much for clearing that up for me! I still havent flashed yet. Going to look at first post for a rev4 bios if there even is one.

edit: I cant find a rev4 vbios on the first page.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> So close to 14k GPU with 1.2v only...Those cards are beasts...in Metro LL I get 20+% more FPS all maxed 24/7 settings


I just fired up BF4 in SLi for the first time and about soiled myself. Just insane performance at 5760x1080. Not sure how much of it is the patch/new driver and how much of it is the cards. I will definitely be putting my Classy's back in one last time before I sell them to compare with the latest patches/drivers, but these cards are beasts even at a measly 1225 MHz.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> That is incorrect, sir. That would be true if I were running the factory bios with boost where the 13 MHz increment boost table is what is used to determine clocks. I am running on Sky's bios that has boost disabled. This is the good old fashioned way. You set a voltage and clock (MHz by MHz control) and that is what it runs at in the 3D power state.
> 
> I just fired up GPU-z to be sure, and at 1225 MHz it shows 1225.3 MHz on the GPU-z sensor. With boost it would be reading 1228 or 1215 if that were the case.


I have the regular gtx 780 with modified bios and boost disabled so maybe something is deferent with the gtx 780ti. On the first page skyn3t talks how to oc and understand the 13mhz increments with a graph as well. Your saying that only applies to the stock bios?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> So close to 14k GPU with 1.2v only...Those cards are beasts...in Metro LL I get 20+% more FPS all maxed 24/7 settings


The Ti are beastly, took 1463/1951 on the 780 non Ti to crack 14k gpu score...


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> I have the regular gtx 780 with modified bios and boost disabled so maybe something is deferent with the gtx 780ti. On the first page skyn3t talks how to oc and understand the 13mhz increments with a graph as well. Your saying that only applies to the stock bios?


Hmm that's strange. I think it only applies to stock bios on Ti, I guess. I assumed 780 was the same way, but you're teaching me something today







. Sky will have to chime in to know for sure I guess. All I know is that whatever clock speed I set (by the single MHz), that is what both Precision and GPU-Z show me.


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The Ti are beastly, took 1463/1951 on the 780 non Ti to crack 14k gpu score...


For sure, but keep in mind some circumstances i.e. Cooling(ref/nonref), price(refTI/nonrefNON TI), 1.2 limitation for TI atm


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> For sure, but keep in mind some circumstances i.e. Cooling(ref/nonref), price(refTI/nonrefNON TI), 1.2 limitation for TI atm


That was what I meant, mine is already water cooled & volted up to manage it & barely ahead of that graphics score.
I was in win 8 as well, which usually does a bit better than win 7 in FS.


----------



## Burke888

Just added the recently released EVGA back plates. I also have the Hi-Flow brackets as well.
About the best you can do reference wise for cooling. Doesn't really even help that much, cards seem to run at 82/81 C constantly anyways.


----------



## Chronic1

Here is most of my info and my highest overclock so far. I tried +400 on memory and lost signal on my monitor.


This is what happens when I use option 3.


Sorry for all the noob questions.


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> Sorry for all the noob questions.


Which are ?


----------



## Chronic1

Sorry this thread moves so fast lol.

I was asking how to flash my bios using skynets official vbios. I dont know about this warning I am getting and I want to know if it is ok to proceed. If you look back and read my recent posts in this thread you can see whats going on.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> Sorry this thread moves so fast lol.
> 
> I was asking how to flash my bios using skynets official vbios. I dont know about this warning I am getting and I want to know if it is ok to proceed. If you look back and read my recent posts in this thread you can see whats going on.


I get that all the time flashing my Titan. The 780 ti's are all reference atm, so you can continue with the flash when that message pops up.


----------



## QuietGamer

Hi All,

I am having an "issue"

I currently have a 780 msi Lighting @1110 and I can upgrade to a 780ti for $170.

Issues:

1. Is it worth it?

2. Do I go for a PNY 780ti (stock) as they offer a lifetime warranty or an EVGA 780ti SC (stock) for the same price.

3. Wait for the EVGA ACX cooler version to become available? (maybe $20-30 more)

I use the card for gaming (2560x1080) and general purpose computing but I do frequently [email protected] with it also.

I like the PNY for the warranty and the ACX cooler for the ball bearing fans.

Fans seem to be the most prone part to fail when folding.

I will overclock modestly but am not looking to bring it to it's knees!

Thoughts?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> That is incorrect, sir. That would be true if I were running the factory bios with boost where the 13 MHz increment boost table is what is used to determine clocks. I am running on Sky's bios that has boost disabled. This is the good old fashioned way. You set a voltage and clock (MHz by MHz control) and that is what it runs at in the 3D power state.
> 
> I just fired up GPU-z to be sure, and at 1225 MHz it shows 1225.3 MHz on the GPU-z sensor. With boost it would be reading 1228 or 1215 if that were the case.


The 13 MHz bins are what Nvidia has been running the 600 and 700 series so far. It has nothing to do with which bios is running or GPU boost. 13 MHz steps still apply with Sky's bios for the 780 with boost removed.

However, this *appears* to have been changed with the 780ti. Unless GPU-Z is reading the card incorrectly at the moment.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> Sorry this thread moves so fast lol.
> 
> I was asking how to flash my bios using *skynets official vbios*. I dont know about this warning I am getting and I want to know if it is ok to proceed. If you look back and read my recent posts in this thread you can see whats going on.


Its in the first page:


What brand is your card?


----------



## Chronic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I get that all the time flashing my Titan. The 780 ti's are all reference atm, so you can continue with the flash when that message pops up.


Thanks a ton! I just wanted to make sure you know? Just flashed her, time to restart and overclock!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Its in the first page:
> 
> 
> What brand is your card?


it a nvidia GTX 780TI
straight from nvida


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> The 13 MHz bins are what Nvidia has been running the 600 and 700 series so far. It has nothing to do with which bios is running or GPU boost. 13 MHz steps still apply with Sky's bios for the 780 with boost removed.
> 
> However, this *appears* to have been changed with the 780ti. Unless GPU-Z is reading the card incorrectly at the moment.


I always assumed the only reason we got 13 MHz increments was because that was the boost table. Take away boost (and therefore their table), why wouldn't it be able to run any clock? I was apparently wrong, since even without boost the 780's stay in 13 MHz increments.

I honestly don't know, and frankly am really not concerned with what is technically right or wrong. This is the first time I've flashed a boost-disabled bios, so I can't comment on the 6's and 7's prior to the Ti. I've had a boatload of 600/700 series cards, but the only time I had to flash the bios was the Titans, and I used a bios that left boost unchanged but just altered the power limit.

All I know is this ... whatever clock I set is what clock shows, no matter how I read the clock.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> The 13 MHz bins are what Nvidia has been running the 600 and 700 series so far. It has nothing to do with which bios is running or GPU boost. 13 MHz steps still apply with Sky's bios for the 780 with boost removed.
> 
> However, this *appears* to have been changed with the 780ti. Unless GPU-Z is reading the card incorrectly at the moment.


Unless there is a architectural change its not possible!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/1900_100#post_21193640#


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> That is incorrect, sir. That would be true if I were running the factory bios with boost where the 13 MHz increment boost table is what is used to determine clocks. I am running on Sky's bios that has boost disabled. This is the good old fashioned way. You set a voltage and clock (MHz by MHz control) and that is what it runs at in the 3D power state.
> 
> I just fired up GPU-z to be sure, and at 1225 MHz it shows 1225.3 MHz on the GPU-z sensor. With boost it would be reading 1228 or 1215 if that were the case.


I'm almost positive we have been through this before. Skynet's bios doesn't do anything to change the 13 mhz bins...

i'm almost positive the *13mhz thing is intrinsic to kepler,* not boost.



gpu-Z fails on multiple levels. This is one of them.


----------



## Chronic1

I flashed skynets vbios and launched afterburner but I cannot adjust the voltage. I have everything checked as you see in the picture and restarted afterburner when it prompted me to do so.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> 
> 
> I flashed skynets vbios and launched afterburner but I cannot adjust the voltage. I have everything checked as you see in the picture and restarted afterburner when it prompted me to do so.


another user from tally D: D: D:

welcome to ocn friend









i had the same trouble with afterburner, just went back to precX for now since ill be getting a 780ti classy anyways


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm almost positive we have been through this before. Skynet's bios doesn't do anything to change the 13 mhz bins...
> 
> i'm almost positive the *13mhz thing is intrinsic to kepler,* not boost.
> 
> 
> 
> gpu-Z fails on multiple levels. This is one of them.


Cool beans. The only reason I ever assumed it was related to boost is because the tab is labeled boost table. And I don't ever use GPU-z. The only reason I opened it up is because someone above suggested I would see the "correct" clock speed and that it would be on one of those 13 MHz bins.

It's all fine, really. The cards run what they run. There's not much I can do to change it.


----------



## therion17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> 
> 
> I flashed skynets vbios and launched afterburner but I cannot adjust the voltage. I have everything checked as you see in the picture and restarted afterburner when it prompted me to do so.


You need do use precision due to the fact that AB has not yet been updated for the 780 ti.


----------



## Sainth

How is the SLI performence in bf4?any driver issues?


----------



## Chronic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> another user from tally D: D: D:
> 
> welcome to ocn friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had the same trouble with afterburner, just went back to precX for now since ill be getting a 780ti classy anyways


Yea tally! I'm a long time EVGA forums member. Great forum over there. My little bro got me to sign up here. I switched to precision and was able to set the voltage to 1.212. Thanks!

At first precision didnt work. So i switched to afterburner and that didnt work either. Switched back to precision and now it works. lol


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm almost positive we have been through this before. Skynet's bios doesn't do anything to change the 13 mhz bins...
> 
> i'm almost positive the *13mhz thing is intrinsic to kepler,* not boost.
> 
> 
> 
> gpu-Z fails on multiple levels. This is one of them.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> Cool beans. The only reason I ever assumed it was related to boost is because the tab is labeled boost table. And I don't ever use GPU-z. The only reason I opened it up is because someone above suggested I would see the "correct" clock speed and that it would be on one of those 13 MHz bins.
> 
> It's all fine, really. The cards run what they run. There's not much I can do to change it.


this is why I labeled my chart to clock's
don't take it as a boost it is just a labeled tab.


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainth*
> 
> How is the SLI performence in bf4?any driver issues?


It scales perfectly for me. I get 90%+ GPU usage steadily @ 1250mhz core on both cards. No issues for me, except the fact that if the cards heat up after a while they'll crash, but that's just because I'm running max voltage and I need waterblocks to keep my clocks this high.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> this is why I labeled my chart to clock's
> don't take it as a boost it is just a labeled tab.


I'm a math guy, so when something says something, I take it very literal. That's the only reason I assumed that.

What you're telling me is that the cards aren't running 1225 MHz because that's impossible?

If so, I'll go home and try 1228. If that doesn't go, 1215 it is.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackend*
> 
> I think the corsair AX1200I cant power 4way sli as sometimes my pc shutdown when benchmark,,,,,,,,i think I will go for 1300w or 1500w from cooler master
> 
> sometimes it pass and sometime shutdown


Lepa G 1600 watts is your best bet then


----------



## lilchronic

my brother's 780ti is boosting + 1 Mhz with with every +1 offset he add's. reading from precision x ?

+ 200 offset gives him 1245Mhz
+201 offset gives him 1246Mhz
so on and so forth


----------



## Chronic1

Yea sometimes its +2mhz but I have not seen these 13mhz increments you guys speak of. Whatever I add is pretty much added directly to my base clock.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Lepa G 1600 watts is your best bet then


shilka I know I have asked you this, but the answer just flipped my head a bit more









Alright I have read and tried to understand the manufactory spec's but seems like I'm kinda noob on this.

what is difference on those three PSU that i cannot get my math to equalize it? specialty the Lepa vs Enermax and EVGA get's more confuse, I know the difference between power 1250w,1300w,1600w, I'm trying to understand the rail Lepa and Enermax has the same spec only difference is the two +12v on Lepa rated to 20A. since Enermax has 30A in all rail. combined 104A Lepa rated 133A. since EVGA Super nova is rated 108.3A. On a single rail?







PS: let shilka give me explanation ppl because as far as I eva read many ppl around only see big number's , sometimes the big numbers don't have the juice you need. we all know it.
yeah I don't know everything, everyone has they skills


----------



## shilka

The Lepa G is a multi 12v rail PSU the Antec High Current Pro Platinum is also multi

I have never understood multi rail but i will try and explain the main drawback

And that is with a multi rail PSU you get less amps per rail which makes it easier to overload a rail which will result in the PSU shutting down

The way to avoid this is to keep in mind thats its multi rail and spreed the load out on as many rails as you can

That will keep one or more rails for being overloaded

Simple really


----------



## SeeThruHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Lepa G 1600 watts is your best bet then


Isn't this only true if you are keeping the power draw per card lower than 360w? I would think if you're volt modding and a card is going to draw more than 360w this power supply is a bad choice. Since you will have to use two rails per card? Would be better to use two single rail PSU.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> Isn't this only true if you are keeping the power draw per card lower than 360w? I would think if you're volt modding and a card is going to draw more than 360w this power supply is a bad choice. Since you will have to use two rails per card? Would be better to use two single rail PSU.


Might be true but i dont know any single rail PSU above 1500 watts

Other then the Lepa P 1700 watts which they have promised just about forever it seems


----------



## SeeThruHead

Yeah I was looking at that lepa but the multi rail throws me off with the high power consumption of high volt gk110. But I suppose if he's looking to run 4 quad gk110 on one psu than he wont be going over 360w per card anyway. Regardless dual psu i think is better than that lepa, less chance of overloading a rail when pushing power draw.


----------



## shilka

Forgot about the Rosewill Hercules 1600 watts made by HighPower

http://www.overclock.net/t/1393472/rosewill-power-supplies-information-thread

its pretty rare that i get to talk about PSU´s above 1200 watts

Its single rail but i think its overpriced and i have seen russian T-80 main batte tanks take up less space then that monster


----------



## szeged

just grab a couple evga 1000w g2s and get a splitter pcb to turn them on at the same time









works for me, but i just hardwired them together because the splitter pcbs look ugly imo.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> just grab a couple evga 1000w g2s and get a splitter pcb to turn them on at the same time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> works for me, but i just hardwired them together because the splitter pcbs look ugly imo.


What a coincidence, there just happens to be a 1000G2 for sale in the marketplace atm too!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> What a coincidence, there just happens to be a 1000G2 for sale in the marketplace atm too!


Not like im advertising for it or anything


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> What a coincidence, there just happens to be a 1000G2 for sale in the marketplace atm too!


If you want more info on it you can find everything here
http://www.overclock.net/t/1395708/evga-power-supplies-information-thread


----------



## MerkageTurk

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=120-PG-1500-XR

evga supernova?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=120-PG-1500-XR
> 
> evga supernova?


No thats the old mediocre one which you should not touch even with a bargepole

Bigest rippoff in histroy even worse then anything Enermax Antec and Corsair sells

it will rape your ears


----------



## szeged

the evga 1500w is overpriced and under performs =\ also a very very annoying red blinking light on the back.

and the sleeved cables it comes with suck imo


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The Lepa G is a multi 12v rail PSU the Antec High Current Pro Platinum is also multi
> 
> I have never understood multi rail but i will try and explain the main drawback
> 
> And that is with a multi rail PSU you get less amps per rail which makes it easier to overload a rail which will result in the PSU shutting down
> 
> The way to avoid this is to keep in mind thats its multi rail and spreed the load out on as many rails as you can
> 
> That will keep one or more rails for being overloaded
> 
> Simple really


Yes! the limited amperage on the multi rails is not adequate for our cards and most likely thats the reason we are seeing a lot of shut downs as we increase the power draw, my silverstone is hangin in though!







Single rail 100A


----------



## MerkageTurk

how about this lol

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=120-PG-1500-VR


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> how about this lol
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=120-PG-1500-VR


thats basically the same thing


----------



## MerkageTurk

cheaper?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> how about this lol
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=120-PG-1500-VR


Garbage from what I understand. The 1300W G2 is a very nice unit though.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> cheaper?


i havent looked at those psu's since they released so idk if the specs are any different, but idk why that one is cheaper, but its still basically the same psu if i remember right.


----------



## shilka

The EVGA SuperNova 500B and 600B are cheap units with CapXon caps as main caps made by HEC

The EVGA SuperNova NEX750B is a pimped up FSP Raider

The SuperNova NEX650G and NEX750G are rebranded group regulated FSP Aurum units

The EVGA SuperNova NEX1500 watts is made by Etasis

The EVGA SuperNova G2 and P2 series are based on the Super Flower Leadex platform the P2 even improves on the Leadex

Overall only the G2 and P2 are worth buying all the others are either cheap crap rebranded sold for a far too high price or just plain mediocre


----------



## MerkageTurk

thanks +rep, i like the g2 and the supernova LOL


----------



## shilka

Great Wall talked about they would make a 2 kw PSU



Anyone that can say huuuuuuuuuuuuge


----------



## skupples

Should be able to find the 1300W G2 for ~189.99 on a good day.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The Lepa G is a multi 12v rail PSU the Antec High Current Pro Platinum is also multi
> 
> I have never understood multi rail but i will try and explain the main drawback
> 
> And that is with a multi rail PSU you get less amps per rail which makes it easier to overload a rail which will result in the PSU shutting down
> 
> The way to avoid this is to keep in mind thats its multi rail and spreed the load out on as many rails as you can
> 
> That will keep one or more rails for being overloaded
> 
> Simple really


Now I get it right, thank you shilka








+1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yes! the limited amperage on the multi rails is not adequate for our cards and most likely thats the reason we are seeing a lot of shut downs as we increase the power draw, my silverstone is hangin in though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Single rail 100A


Like Ed says , this is why I cannot go above 1385Mhz with 1.3v on my 780 SLi and keep my 4770k @ 4.5 with 1.36v those three components are a power hungry.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Great Wall talked about they would make a 2 kw PSU
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that can say huuuuuuuuuuuuge


This is a power plant.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> This is a power plant.


When its Great Wall i would not get my hopes too high up

It might do 2000 watts then again it might not


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> When its Great Wall i would not get my hopes too high up
> 
> It might do 2000 watts then again it might not


Do you know what my silverstone strider 1200W gold unit is made?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Do you know what my silverstone strider 1200W gold unit is made?


Strider gold or strider gold evolution

First reviews from the gold came out in 2011 so 2 years for that one and 1 year for the gold evolution


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Strider gold or strider gold evolution
> 
> First reviews from the gold came out in 2011 so 2 years for that one and 1 year for the gold evolution


Gold, i believe the gold evo is rev2.0, in my PSU box is written only gold not evolution!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Gold, i believe the gold evo is rev2.0, in my PSU box is written only gold not evolution!


Everything you want to know can be found here
http://www.overclock.net/t/1436430/silverstone-power-supplies-information-thread

To everyone else if there is a brand and/or model you are looking in to or is interested in there is a good chance you can find what you want here
http://www.overclock.net/t/1431929/psu-index-thread


----------



## lilchronic

would you need a 240v wall socket to run that 2000w psu???


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Everything you want to know can be found here
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1436430/silverstone-power-supplies-information-thread
> 
> To everyone else if there is a brand and/or model you are looking in to or is interested in there is a good chance you can find what you want here
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1431929/psu-index-thread


Thanks!







Its made by Enhance, in your opinion is it a good unit?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> would you need a 240v wall socket to run that 2000w psu???


I think pretty much any PSU 1600W + will need 240V input.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its made by Enhance, in your opinion is it a good unit?


What i think about each series is inside the SilverStone thread

its under the spoiler called my thoughts

Too tired to tell you about it right now sory


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> What i think about each series is inside the SilverStone thread
> 
> its under the spoiler called my thoughts
> 
> Too tired to tell you about it right now sory


Ok thanks and get a good rest! You deserved it by answering all our questions and clearing our doubts! BIG PLUS to you Bro!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Ok thanks and get a good rest! You deserved it by answering all our questions and clearing our doubts! BIG PLUS to you Bro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Its 00.40 here so i should get to sleep its been two days since i last had any sleep

So if my spelling went to hell at some point you know why lol


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> would you need a 240v wall socket to run that 2000w psu???
> 
> 
> 
> I think pretty much any PSU 1600W + will need 240V input.
Click to expand...

wut?

110v*20amp=2200 watts









12AWG wire can handle that. (usual residential code)

EDIT: oh dear forgot efficiency









2000/0.9= 2222.22_ it will trip a breaker @ 90% efficiency


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Great Wall talked about they would make a 2 kw PSU
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that can say huuuuuuuuuuuuge


appropriately named Great Wall due to the number of RMA'd units that must be stacked up in their warehouse









---

The vanilla Super Flower Leadex Platinum is a sexy, sexy thing


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> appropriately named Great Wall due to the number of RMA'd units that must be stacked up in their warehouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> The vanilla Super Flower Leadex Platinum is a sexy, sexy thing


No no the OEM is called Great Wall not the unit itself

Oh it was a joke?

Great Wall are the ones that made the OCZ ZT and ZX series and the brand new Corsair CS series


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> No no the OEM is called Great Wall not the unit itself
> 
> Oh it was a joke?
> 
> Great Wall are the ones that made the OCZ ZT and ZX series and the brand new Corsair CS series


haha, yeah it was a (apparently bad) joke


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> wut?
> 
> 110v*20amp=2200 watts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12AWG wire can handle that. (usual residential code)
> 
> EDIT: oh dear forgot efficiency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2000/0.9= 2222.22_ it will trip a breaker @ 90% efficiency


A lot of houses are wired with 15A breakers & 14AWG, most average joes buying PSUs don't even consider electrical, they just buy a PSU & plug it in. Then would complain when it constantly trips the breaker, & fire hazard is a possibility.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Its 00.40 here so i should get to sleep its been two days since i last had any sleep
> 
> So if my spelling went to hell at some point you know why lol


and you still hang in here lol, go rest bro, you need it. thanks for you all your thread and support. Yeah it does help a lot when you have a PSU Guru around.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> I have the regular gtx 780 with modified bios and boost disabled so maybe something is deferent with the gtx 780ti. On the first page skyn3t talks how to oc and understand the 13mhz increments with a graph as well. Your saying that only applies to the stock bios?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> The 13 MHz bins are what Nvidia has been running the 600 and 700 series so far. It has nothing to do with which bios is running or GPU boost. 13 MHz steps still apply with Sky's bios for the 780 with boost removed.
> 
> However, this *appears* to have been changed with the 780ti. Unless GPU-Z is reading the card incorrectly at the moment.


Arch change, disregard the boost table. *The 780Ti is able to move in 1Mhz increments*.


----------



## rationalthinking

Anyone else running with EK Titan SE blocks on their 780Ti?

I read that they are not compatible with TIs but i'm running 36-38C with load.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Anyone else running with EK Titan SE blocks on their 780Ti?
> 
> I read that they are not compatible with TIs but i'm running 36-38C with load.


the core will still be cooled by it, but the vrm section is different, if you can you should get a temp reader and point it at your vrms. The core isnt the thing to be worried about.


----------



## Grindhouse

I need help pls. Something is weird with my voltage. Stock voltage for my cards is 1.162 and 1.187. However, when I play BF4, the voltage decrease to 1.15 and even 1.112. Is this normal ????

Is my power supply powerfull enough for my system ???? I use a corsair HX850 and I have gtx 780 ti SLI + 4930k 4.4ghz (1.36v).


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Anyone else running with EK Titan SE blocks on their 780Ti?
> 
> I read that they are not compatible with TIs but i'm running 36-38C with load.
> 
> 
> 
> the core will still be cooled by it, but the vrm section is different, if you can you should get a temp reader and point it at your vrms. The core isnt the thing to be worried about.
Click to expand...

How stupid of me, I knew that before posting. I packed extra thermal pads on the area not getting coverage from the block so it now makes some type of contact.

I have an IR gun for turkey frying. Let me give me a shot, literally.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> *Arch change*, disregard the boost table. *The 780Ti is able to move in 1Mhz increments*.


Architecture change??!!? What are you talking about? You have maxwell already?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grindhouse*
> 
> I need help pls. Something is weird with my voltage. Stock voltage for my cards is 1.162 and 1.187. However, when I play BF4, the voltage decrease to 1.15 and even 1.112. Is this normal ????
> 
> Is my power supply powerfull enough for my system ???? I use a corsair HX850 and I have gtx 780 ti SLI + 4930k 4.4ghz (1.36v).


Where are you seeing this voltage decrease? in AB monitor?


----------



## ProjectZero

LOL you guys switched already... guess i'll join you guys in a years time or when the classified comes out with hydro copper for Aus


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Architecture change??!!? What are you talking about? You have maxwell already?


a change in the Arch is what i meant


----------



## Grindhouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Where are you seeing this voltage decrease? in AB monitor?


precision x monitor


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grindhouse*
> 
> precision x monitor


Can you replicate it with AB? Are you running any OC or it [email protected]?


----------



## Grindhouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Can you replicate it with AB? Are you running any OC or it [email protected]?


it happens both stock and with an OC

Could it be that my PSU isn't powerfull enough ? What is the behavior of a system with a PSU not powerfull enough ?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grindhouse*
> 
> it happens both stock and with an OC
> 
> Could it be that my PSU isn't powerfull enough ? What is the behavior of a system with a PSU not powerfull enough ?


Well, shutdowns, bad 3D performance etc... try with only one card! If it OC´s and the voltages dont come down it could be a strong indicator that your psu has seen better days...

If not... could be drivers or graphics control software, AB or PrecisionX, sometimes can happen a profile voltage gets stuck! Uninstall both programs if you have them and delete their folders inside program files x86! reboot and reinstall one of them and try again!


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Well, shutdowns, bad 3D performance etc... try with only one card! If it OC´s and the voltages dont come down it could be a strong indicator that your psu has seen better days...


Speaking of PSU, It seems the skyn3t bios barely increase my OC at all. It could the card simply does not scale voltage as well or maybe my PSU? I have a XFX 750w which it is a seasonic rebrand. Which should be high quality.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Speaking of PSU, It seems the skyn3t bios barely increase my OC at all. It could the card simply does not scale voltage as well or maybe my PSU? I have a XFX 750w which it is a seasonic rebrand. Which should be high quality.


Nah! you´re fine with that PSU unless its old and youve been kicking its butt for a long time, if you ran a intel 6core heavily OC´ed and a pair of Ti´s in SLI i would say yes but its not the case!
It could simply be that you´re overlooking something or your card needs more voltage! Dont despair! Keep trying and if things go well soon youll have more voltage to play with!


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Nah! you´re fine with that PSU unless its old and youve been kicking its butt for a long time, if you ran a intel 6core heavily OC´ed and a pair of Ti´s in SLI i would say yes but its not the case!
> It could simply be that you´re overlooking something or your card needs more voltage! Dont despair! Keep trying and if things go well soon youll have more voltage to play with!


Yeah thanks man. If you still need anything tested after the LLC thing I did last night. Just tell me.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Yeah thanks man. If you still need anything tested after the LLC thing I did last night. Just tell me.


Will do!








Thanks for volunteering!


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Will do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for volunteering!


No problem as long as my card it is still working afterwards.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> No problem as long as my card it is still working afterwards.


Dont worry, it will! You have a Titan Ultra remember? Titans cannot be destroyed according to the Greek legends!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Dont worry, it will! You have a Titan Ultra remember? Titans cannot be destroyed according to the Greek legends!


Just remember, the titan super computer is so fast they had to invent a new word for it. PETAFLOP.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Dont worry, it will! You have a Titan Ultra remember? Titans cannot be destroyed according to the Greek legends!


Thats what they said before this guy came along.










kratos=red
290x's fire=red

I am seeing a bad omen here........


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Just remember, the titan super computer is so fast they had to invent a new word for it. PETAFLOP.


??? Roadrunner was the first to break the petaflop barrier


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> ??? Roadrunner was the first to break the petaflop barrier


meep meep.

ok, i think i must be thinking of something else... The amount of storage & the main NSA facility.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Thats what they said before this guy came along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kratos=red
> 290x's fire=red
> 
> I am seeing a bad omen here........


I sure would have been pertinent for AMD to name their newest GPU's after the gods who overthrew the Titans (Zeus, Poseidon, Hades, etc), But instead they name them after (ironically) hot a$$ volcanoes. Come to think of it, they probably knew what they were doing all along


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> I sure would have been pertinent for AMD to name their newest GPU's after the gods who overthrew the Titans (Zeus, Poseidon, Hades, etc), But instead they name them after (ironically) hot a$$ volcanoes. Come to think of it, they probably knew what they were doing all along


Like the new AMD heater "Vesuvius x2" its a vulcano in Italy!


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Like the new AMD heater "Vesuvius x2" its a vulcano in Italy!


Or Hawaii, hot tropical islands with volcanoes.


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grindhouse*
> 
> I need help pls. Something is weird with my voltage. Stock voltage for my cards is 1.162 and 1.187. However, when I play BF4, the voltage decrease to 1.15 and even 1.112. Is this normal ????
> 
> Is my power supply powerfull enough for my system ???? I use a corsair HX850 and I have gtx 780 ti SLI + 4930k 4.4ghz (1.36v).


Yes, this is normal. I got the same decreases. It's the new power management system based on load. If you want it to stay steady and be more overclockable, use skyn3t's BIOS.


----------



## mxthunder

Guys I just ordered a GTX780Ti. What is the latest consensus on if a hydrocopper waterblock for a 780 can fit it, or when a version will be released for the 780Ti?


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> Guys I just ordered a GTX780Ti. What is the latest consensus on if a hydrocopper waterblock for a 780 can fit it, or when a version will be released for the 780Ti?


780 TI have a slightly different PCB, it probably will not fit. At least without modding.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> Guys I just ordered a GTX780Ti. What is the latest consensus on if a hydrocopper waterblock for a 780 can fit it, or when a version will be released for the 780Ti?


I'm going to guess they won't fit due to the different pcb layout... Also, HC blocks tend to be kinda crappy... They warp cards & don't cool the VRM's so well..


----------



## szeged

finally arrived, http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=152-HW-E878-KR new mobo inc for my z87 build


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> finally arrived, http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=152-HW-E878-KR new mobo inc for my z87 build


wow, nice mobo! My lust for the G1.sniper 5 has just been surpassed


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> wow, nice mobo! My lust for the G1.sniper 5 has just been surpassed


got overnight shipping on it, ill post some pics to make people jealous later


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> got _*overnight shipping*_ on it, ill post some pics to make people jealous later


Already making me jealous. Every-time LOL.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> finally arrived, http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=152-HW-E878-KR new mobo inc for my z87 build


Asus could learn a thing or two from those 90 degree plugs.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Asus could learn a thing or two from those 90 degree plugs.


agreed 100% lol, i hope this board is good, my hero gets this new 4770k i got to 5ghz in about 5 seconds of setting up, hope evga can top that.


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> agreed 100% lol, i hope this board is good, my hero gets this new 4770k i got to 5ghz in about 5 seconds of setting up, hope evga can top that.


Wow! $399.99!

Congrats on the motherboard though







I used to have the EVGA X58 Classified... nice boards.


----------



## Chronic1

Chronic1 --- i7 920 D0 / 4.5ghz --- Nvidia 780ti, 1380 / 2880 / 3805 --- AVG. FPS = 87.5 --- Score = 3661



Cant wait till i can use 1.4 volts! hehehehe

Right now I am using Skynets Official vBios for 1.212 volts. No LLC mod because it doesn't work with precision and my voltage is locked in Afterburner until they update.

Temps maxed out at 34c







I checked all around the card with a laser temperature finder and the hottest part was 69c on the back of the card where the VRM's are.

The card came with some super thick and super sticky thermal pads, so instead of using thermal adhesive I just used the pads to attach all my copper heat sinks.

I am using the EK VGA Bridge Edition universal water block.


----------



## szeged

damn 1380 core on 1.212v no llc is just insane, congrats on the best 780ti ive seen yet!


----------



## dubldwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Speaking of PSU, It seems the skyn3t bios barely increase my OC at all. It could the card simply does not scale voltage as well or maybe my PSU? I have a XFX 750w which it is a seasonic rebrand. Which should be high quality.


Same here, although I was already at 1.187. According to gpu-z I'm still voltage limited. I need a block for 1.3 but if I do that I should get the classified.

Anyone know if the classified is missing anything significant with not having this new power management setup?


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> Chronic1 --- i7 920 D0 / 4.5ghz --- Nvidia 780ti, 1380 / 2880 / 3805 --- AVG. FPS = 87.5 --- Score = 3661
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Original Post
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait till i can use 1.4 volts! hehehehe
> 
> Right now I am using Skynets Official vBios for 1.212 volts. No LLC mod because it doesn't work with precision and my voltage is locked in Afterburner until they update.
> 
> Temps maxed out at 34c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I checked all around the card with a laser temperature finder and the hottest part was 69c on the back of the card where the VRM's are.
> 
> The card came with some super thick and super sticky thermal pads, so instead of using thermal adhesive I just used the pads to attach all my copper heat sinks.
> 
> I am using the EK VGA Bridge Edition universal water block.


There is so much win in this post its not even funny.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> damn 1380 core on 1.212v no llc is just insane, congrats on the best 780ti ive seen yet!


yeah that card is beast, that was the card i wanted to buy but it was my brother's friend that was selling it so he got first dib's on it









looks like ill have to get the TI classy


----------



## Chronic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> There is so much win in this post its not even funny.


Haha yea man It's been Christmas morning all day here.

I can probably go higher like 1400mhz but there will be lots of artifacts going on. I had a few artifacts on the 1380 run. Core needs more voltage is all.

BTW I tried your 3D mark 06 canyon flight suggestion and straight up murdered it.

ASIC quality is 83.9


----------



## Fniz92

1380MHz on 1.212v? Thats a diamond chip, I hate you!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah that card is beast, that was the card i wanted to buy but it was my brother's friend that was selling it so he got first dib's on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like ill have to get the TI classy


lolol that sucks for you, great for him though. We really need to meet up and have a tallahassee OCN overclock night or something







ill fly skynet in for the weekend


----------



## camui

hey guys!

just got my gtx 780 ti SC, i was wondering if anyone else is having memory clock problems? for some reason it doesn't increase and stays on 1620 sometimes? this happens in games like cs source and dota 2 and i notice graphical lag


----------



## skyn3t

have you guys seen this

PCI-E bandwidth test (cuda)


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> Haha yea man It's been Christmas morning all day here.
> 
> I can probably go higher like 1400mhz but there will be lots of artifacts going on. I had a few artifacts on the 1380 run. Core needs more voltage is all.
> 
> BTW I tried your 3D mark 06 canyon flight suggestion and straight up murdered it.
> 
> ASIC quality is 83.9


Nice ASIC quality %. One of my GTX 780 Ti's has an 83.7% ASIC quality. however the other is around 73%. Seeing that I am using both in a SLI setup, I'm limited to the maximum performance of the second card


----------



## Chronic1

My memory is not very good though. +350 crashes. I was hoping for Samsung memory instead of Hynix.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> My memory is not very good though. +350 crashes. I was hoping for Samsung memory instead of Hynix.


damn that sucks, if your card could do +500 or something like mine you would have a monster on your hands.

mind running some firestrike so i can see your gpu score?


----------



## Chronic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> damn that sucks, if your card could do +500 or something like mine you would have a monster on your hands.
> 
> mind running some firestrike so i can see your gpu score?


Oh god. 1400/4000.







it looks so amazing. Someone will get one like that for sure. I can see these cards going 1500mhz+ on the core.

I dont own firestrike so id have to run the entire thing and I really don't feel like doing that tonight lol. no offense. But I really want to play some Skyrim right now because with the 100+ mods I have its the best looking game ever!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> Oh god. 1400/4000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it looks so amazing. Someone will get one like that for sure. I can see these cards going 1500mhz+ on the core.
> 
> I dont own firestrike so id have to run the entire thing and I really don't feel like doing that tonight lol. no offense. But I really want to play some Skyrim right now because with the 100+ mods I have its the best looking game ever!


all good man







thats why we need to hang out, could use my copy of FS


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> There is so much win in this post its not even funny.


*+1* Couldn't be said better.


----------



## fleetfeather

so TIL swapping out a cpu, mobo and ram does not require a reinstall or reactivation of win7 (despite having a OEM kit). bad news is, looking a cpuz, i'm seeing my 4770k spiking to 1.21v @ stock everything. i can just tell i'm going to be disappoint with this batch#


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> so TIL swapping out a cpu, mobo and ram does not require a reinstall or reactivation of win7 (despite having a OEM kit). bad news is, looking a cpuz, i'm seeing my 4770k spiking to 1.21v @ stock everything. i can just tell i'm going to be disappoint with this batch#


which batch?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> which batch?


some # I've never even heard of being mentioned on OCN...

L315B632


----------



## latprod

Hey guys, Got a couple of gainward phantoms 780 in SLI, that I am still able to return, no questions asked.
So, I'm wondering, should I just do that and get a single 780Ti, and maybe SLI it later?
What's the performance gap between 780 SLI and single 780Ti?
I can only get a hold of reference 780ti's here, but since I'm contemplating watercooling, that might just not be a bad idea.
Any thoughts?
Also, is there any difference between a MSI referance card and an EVGA referance card f.ex?


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> some # I've never even heard of being mentioned on OCN...
> 
> L315B632


how can i check my 4770k batch #


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> some # I've never even heard of being mentioned on OCN...
> 
> L315B632


just google'd the #. The only post mentioning it is the post I just made above. mother of god.


----------



## skyn3t

[Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Ti Owner's Club Asic Chart
Is live. Please fill the form, take screenshot and post in the 780 Ti thread.

*Please take screenshot and post here.Make sure you add the post link on the form*


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> how can i check my 4770k batch #


You can look on your retail box label, or on the CPU itself


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> some # I've never even heard of being mentioned on OCN...
> 
> L315B632


my batch # is L313B328 and gets 5ghz at 1.29v 100% stable lol.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latprod*
> 
> Hey guys, Got a couple of gainward phantoms 780 in SLI, that I am still able to return, no questions asked.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Original Post
> 
> 
> 
> So, I'm wondering, should I just do that and get a single 780Ti, and maybe SLI it later?
> What's the performance gap between 780 SLI and single 780Ti?
> I can only get a hold of reference 780ti's here, but since I'm contemplating watercooling, that might just not be a bad idea.
> Any thoughts?
> Also, is there any difference between a MSI referance card and an EVGA referance card f.ex?


780 SLI is way faster than a single 780Ti.
To be honest, i wouldn't return them for a degrade.

Wait for Nvidia's next line , Maxwell.

_____________________________________

@ Skyn3t


----------



## latprod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> 780 SLI is way faster than a single 780Ti.
> To be honest, i wouldn't return them for a degrade.
> 
> Wait for Nvidia's next line , Maxwell.


well, thanks for that, I wasn't aware there was another line already planned. I guess I'll try to make the SLI thing work properly then









Only problem is, once maxwell hits, I can no longer return the phantoms


----------



## Renairy

Yeah they actually have 2 future lines already planned, possibly more though they have only revealed this
The scary thing is it looks like maxwell is only a few months away.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> my batch # is L313B328 and gets 5ghz at 1.29v 100% stable lol.


i'll go read up on haswell OC'ing and post some early impressions of my batch later tonight


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> *Please take screenshot and post here.Make sure you add the post link on the form*




Just flashed your bios. Respect.


----------



## latprod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Yeah they actually have 2 future lines already planned, possibly more though they have only revealed this
> The scary thing is it looks like maxwell is only a few months away.


Argh..
I just got the 780's. Hot Darn it, it's damn near impossible to make good decisions in this market.
As soon as you've upgraded, a whole new series comes out. Probably costing the same that I've just spent.
Now I don't know what to do at all.
Maybe return one of the phantoms and save the rest of the money for a maxwell card. Garrrrgh


----------



## Fniz92




----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latprod*
> 
> Argh..
> I just got the 780's. Hot Darn it, it's damn near impossible to make good decisions in this market.
> As soon as you've upgraded, a whole new series comes out. Probably costing the same that I've just spent.
> Now I don't know what to do at all.
> Maybe return one of the phantoms and save the rest of the money for a maxwell card. Garrrrgh


as long as you can max out current high end games, i think you're doing just fine. its not too bad of a hobby if you spend a few hundred to sell your gpus and rebuy new ones every year. luckily i'm not an alcoholic like some of my friends that spend $150-200 a weekend


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fniz92*


fill the form second post front page.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latprod*
> 
> Argh..
> I just got the 780's. Hot Darn it, it's damn near impossible to make good decisions in this market.
> As soon as you've upgraded, a whole new series comes out. Probably costing the same that I've just spent.
> Now I don't know what to do at all.
> Maybe return one of the phantoms and save the rest of the money for a maxwell card. Garrrrgh


Yeah don't forget what the ultimate goal is here.... badass gaming with the eye candy.
Your 780 SLI config is enough to last you a longgggg time. Don't stress man, go have a game









I switched from a 780 to a 780 Ti....my gaming experience hasn't changed one bit with a single monitor @ 1080p


----------



## latprod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> as long as you can max out current high end games, i think you're doing just fine. its not too bad of a hobby if you spend a few hundred to sell your gpus and rebuy new ones every year. luckily i'm not an alcoholic like some of my friends that spend $150-200 a weekend


Haha, that's my problem. I'm a an alcoholic hw enthusiast


----------



## weeman86




----------



## Hilpi234

My EK Waterblock was shipped







should arrive tomorrow


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm going to guess they won't fit due to the different pcb layout... Also, HC blocks tend to be kinda crappy... They warp cards & don't cool the VRM's so well..


there are only a few very minor differences between the two according to high res shots on techpower up.

the hydrocopper blocks on my 580s were FAR superior to any other block I have used on them. They did not warp at all, they cover the entire length of the card, etc. The VRM temps tend to be a little higher, but still plenty within the safe range. Every single other block I used on my 580's caused PCB warpage and GPU temps were 5+* warmer.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latprod*
> 
> Argh..
> I just got the 780's. Hot Darn it, it's damn near impossible to make good decisions in this market.
> As soon as you've upgraded, a whole new series comes out. Probably costing the same that I've just spent.
> Now I don't know what to do at all.
> Maybe return one of the phantoms and save the rest of the money for a maxwell card. Garrrrgh


Damn, every post of yours I read, I can almost hear John Goodman saying it.(he's in my top 5 fav)









Personally if you don't need all that much horsepower and if you send back the weakest Phantom, and save the money like you said, may I ask you this?

Will you really save that money somewhere? In a bank or safe or anything? I ask if those cash will be saved because if they will be spend in the end,
I think it would be better keep the second card.

You will have much more fun for atleast 6-7 months until Maxwell than with one card. IF you need all that horserpower.

Now if they will indeed going to be saved for Maxwell then you will be able to afford the best Maxwell card.









I hope I was clear what I meant to say. Lately I can't even understand myself or what I'm thinking..


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Damn, every post of yours I read, I can almost hear John Goodman saying it.(he's in my top 5 fav)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally if you don't need all that much horsepower and if you send back the weakest Phantom, and save the money like you said, may I ask you this?
> 
> Will you really save that money somewhere? In a bank or safe or anything? I ask if those cash will be saved because if they will be spend in the end,
> I think it would be better keep the second card.
> 
> You will have much more fun for atleast 6-7 months until Maxwell than with one card. IF you need all that horserpower.
> 
> Now if they will indeed going to be saved for Maxwell then you will be able to afford the best Maxwell card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I was clear what I meant to say. Lately I can't even understand myself or what I'm thinking..


Dont wait for Maxwell standing still, you WILL get mortified and sleepless and starved to death!








Maxwell wont come so early as announced by nvidia unless AMD pulls a magic card out of the hat that makes nvidia stay on track with maxwell launch there are still a lot of "milking" to do with GK110B:
GTX 790 in the near future anyone?








Maxwell IS going to be delayed until AMD releases a card that can best GK110B easily and that is going to take a long time, AMD just launched their new "heater" and IMO its still more than a year away for their next move!

My 2 cents Gentleman!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Dont wait for Maxwell standing still, you WILL get mortified and sleepless and starved to death!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxwell wont come so early as announced by nvidia unless AMD pulls a magic card out of the hat that makes nvidia stay on track with maxwell launch *there are still a lot of "milking" to do with GK110B:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> GTX 790 in the near future anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxwell IS going to be delayed until AMD releases a card that can best GK110B easily and that is going to take a long time, AMD just launched their new "heater" and IMO its still more than a year away for their next move!
> 
> My 2 cents Gentleman!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Ed


This couldn't have been said any better to be honest. Road maps are just when they will have the arch ready......as opposed to when it is released


----------



## latprod

Hehe, I hear ya guys, I hear ya.
And the money will be spent on ridiculous things, so I guess keeping the phantoms is the best call, they are pretty good cards after all.
I'll SLI those mofos until they can SLI no more!


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latprod*
> 
> Hehe, I hear ya guys, I hear ya.
> And the money will be spent on ridiculous things, so I guess keeping the phantoms is the best call, they are pretty good cards after all.
> I'll SLI those mofos until they can SLI no more!












I'm sure you will take'em to "Hell" and back...







*pun intended!


----------



## thebski

Here's the ASIC qualities for my two cards.



Card 1 - 70.7 ASIC -- Max game stable OC 1280 MHz 1.212V
Card 2 - 71.5 ASIC -- Max game stable OC 1228 MHz 1.212V


----------



## perablenta

Hey guys, I could use some advice.

I OC'ed my ASUS 780ti using ASUS GPU Tweak. I have not flashed the bios.

I used about 5 increments to get up to : GPU 1148MHz (+220) , Memory: 7600MHz(+600) at Voltage 1147mV(+10).

When I went to 1158(+230), 7600(+600), 1157(+20) my PC simply restarted. I was running the Unigine Heaven Benchmark at: Quality Ultra, Tessellation Extreme, AAx8, full screen, 1920x1080 as I did every time I increased the clocks.

I set up the fan manually at 10% fan speed to 10C step setup not constant. My temeperature never went over 82C.

Why did my PC reset ?


----------



## SeeThruHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perablenta*
> 
> Hey guys, I could use some advice.
> 
> I OC'ed my ASUS 780ti using ASUS GPU Tweak. I have not flashed the bios.
> 
> I used about 5 increments to get up to : GPU 1148MHz (+220) , Memory: 7600MHz(+600) at Voltage 1147mV(+10).
> 
> When I went to 1158(+230), 7600(+600), 1157(+20) my PC simply restarted. I was running the Unigine Heaven Benchmark at: Quality Ultra, Tessellation Extreme, AAx8, full screen, 1920x1080 as I did every time I increased the clocks.
> 
> I set up the fan manually at 10% fan speed to 10C step setup not constant. My temeperature never went over 82C.
> 
> Why did my PC reset ?


How to put a rig in your sig.

Fill out your sig and we can help you much better. What PSU are you using?


----------



## perablenta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> How to put a rig in your sig.
> 
> Fill out your sig and we can help you much better. What PSU are you using?


Yeah, I realized I didn't leave my PC info after posting. I will get right on that, in the mean time here is a quick copy paste:
Intel i7-4770K 3.5GHz
Gigabyte GA-Z87-HD3
Kingston DDR3 16GB 2133MHz HyperX Beast
ASUS GTX 780 Ti
WD Caviar Black 1TB
WD Caviar Green 2TB
240GB Kingston SSDNow V300
Chieftec 1000W APS-1000C
CoolerMaster 690 II Basic
CoolerMaster Hyper 412S


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perablenta*
> 
> Yeah, I realized I didn't leave my PC info after posting. I will get right on that, in the mean time here is a quick copy paste:
> Intel i7-4770K 3.5GHz
> Gigabyte GA-Z87-HD3
> Kingston DDR3 16GB 2133MHz HyperX Beast
> ASUS GTX 780 Ti
> WD Caviar Black 1TB
> WD Caviar Green 2TB
> 240GB Kingston SSDNow V300
> Chieftec 1000W APS-1000C
> CoolerMaster 690 II Basic
> CoolerMaster Hyper 412S


Thats a HighPower made PSU you have

Why did you buy that one seems like a dubious choice you made


----------



## DBaer

I want to join... however my case is in the middle of a mod so I cannot provide a CPU-z until I finish the build next week.
Thanks


----------



## perablenta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Thats a HighPower made PSU you have
> 
> Why did you buy that one seems like a dubious choice you made


Used to have one almost exactly like it, never had a single problem for 2+ years, seemed logical to go with a tried and tested component.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perablenta*
> 
> Used to have one almost exactly like it, never had a single problem for 2+ years, seemed logical to go with a tried and tested component.


The A135II APS-1000C is brand new which means its probably nothing like the old A135 APS-1000C

That can be good or bad depending on how good it is

What did you have before?


----------



## perablenta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The A135II APS-1000C is brand new which means its probably nothing like the old A135 APS-1000C
> 
> That can be good or bad depending on how good it is
> 
> What did you have before?


CHIEFTEC SPS-1000C 1000W Full on my old PC.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perablenta*
> 
> CHIEFTEC SPS-1000C 1000W Full on my old PC.


Thats a CWT unit so it has zero in common with your new PSU

Really with no reviews or anything on both the old and the new its does seem a little dubious

No offence meant or anything


----------



## perablenta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Thats a CWT unit so it has zero in common with your new PSU
> 
> Really with no reviews or anything on both the old and the new its does seem a little dubious
> 
> No offence meant or anything


If you don't mind me, I would love to hear what the " CWT" means ? As in an explanation, since I obviously didn't even know about the difference.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perablenta*
> 
> If you don't mind me, I would love to hear what the " CWT" means ? As in an explanation, since I obviously didn't even know about the difference.


CWT stands for Channel Well Technology a major OEM known for making PSU´s for god knows how many brands

Probably the bigest buyer of CWT made platforms is Corsair they dont really use Seasonic anymore (heard some rumors about that)

Anyway CWT can make good units but they sure can make some crappy ones as well

Since there are zero reviews on both the old and new PSU you had/have i cant tell you how they are

Normally i refuse to recommend anything without a review

Reason why that is if i dont know how good or bad something is it should not be bought untill a pro has taken one apart

Might be a gem or a big nasty turd like the new NZXT HALE 82 V2 is


----------



## perablenta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> CWT stands for Channel Well Technology a major OEM known for making PSU´s for god knows how many brands
> 
> Probably the bigest buyer of CWT made platforms is Corsair they dont really use Seasonic anymore (heard some rumors about that)
> 
> Anyway CWT can make good units but they sure can make some crappy ones as well
> 
> Since there are zero reviews on both the old and new PSU you had/have i cant tell you how they are
> 
> Normally i refuse to recommend anything without a review
> 
> Reason why that is if i dont know how good or bad something is it should not be bought untill a pro has taken one apart
> 
> Might be a gem or a big nasty turd like the new NZXT HALE 82 V2 is


Ah OK, much obliged.

Anyway, back on the topic. I ran the benchmark again, this time using: 1168Mhz, 7600Mhz and 1167mV.
Ran it just fine no, problem.
For reference I had the PC restart with 1158Mhz, 7600Mhz and 1157mV


----------



## immppa

whats the difference between official and unofficial bios?


----------



## perablenta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *immppa*
> 
> whats the difference between official and unofficial bios?


You can read it and the first page.
Version 80.80.30.00.80
Base core clock 1045Mhz
Disabled boost
3d voltage adjustable
1.212v unlocked
Fan Idle 20%
Fan bumped to 100%
Default power target 100% 300w by 200% slide 600w >>Evga Precision X
Default power target 100% 300w by 300% slide 600w>> Msi AfterBurner


----------



## perablenta

This is interesting. When I set up my Voltage at 1,147mV, and play BF4, when Boost 2.0 kicks in the voltages goes up to 1,170+ mV in order to boost the clock from 978MHz to 1070MHz.

Is that a lot of voltage just to run at that clock speed? Should I flash the bios with the new version and disable the Boost 2.0 ?


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perablenta*
> 
> This is interesting. When I set up my Voltage at 1147mV, and play BF4, when Boost 2.0 kicks in the voltages goes up to 1170+ mV in order to boost the clock from 978 to 1070.
> 
> Is that a lot of voltage just to run at that clock speed? Should I flash the bios with the new version and disable the Boost 2.0 ?


Please use the edit button(small pencil image button on the left below you post on the left of the small red flag)..









Guys I found a nice review which has some really amazing OC on the 780Ti and also has some testing on the OCing for core vs memory clocks correlation.

http://lanoc.org/review/video-cards/6744-nvidia-gtx-780-ti?showall=&start=6


----------



## lapino

Guys, I currently own a MSI GTX780 Lightning which I can oc (more or less) stable to 1280 core/6400 mem. I do find it a bit noisy though. Now the shop where I got the lightning from, offered me a trade-in with a 90 euro surplus to get the Asus GTX780Ti. Would that be a good deal? I don't mind the money that much, but I wonder if the Ti will be a noticeable improvement over an overclocked GTX780. Thanks in advance!


----------



## perablenta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lapino*
> 
> Guys, I currently own a MSI GTX780 Lightning which I can oc (more or less) stable to 1280 core/6400 mem. I do find it a bit noisy though. Now the shop where I got the lightning from, offered me a trade-in with a 90 euro surplus to get the Asus GTX780Ti. Would that be a good deal? I don't mind the money that much, but I wonder if the Ti will be a noticeable improvement over an overclocked GTX780. Thanks in advance!


I would say that is a good deal since you will be able to resell the 780ti for much more then the 780 down the line when you upgrade again. But, you should probably first find a few YouTube clips or posts by people about the FPS difference in games that you like to play.

If it's just 5fps then there is no point in upgrading. If it's 10+ then it's a whole new story.


----------



## jameschisholm

New GTX 780 Ti - If you zoom in on the delivery invoice, you can see my name as proof..


----------



## lapino

Any info on fan noise with the stock cooler?


----------



## therion17

Still waiting for mine in the mail... Hopefully I get it by today or else I'll have to wait till Monday o_o


----------



## jameschisholm

During Valley and Heaven, my card whines a bit...I'm hoping it will go away after some heavy use...I'll test some games to see if it does it then..


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> During Valley and Heaven, my card whines a bit...I'm hoping it will go away after some heavy use...I'll test some games to see if it does it then..


during the actual bench session or on the loading/credits screen? if its the later, its 100% normal.


----------



## jameschisholm

I may be speaking too soon, but I've now been running the benchmark for a while and it's quietened down a tad..


----------



## theonlybabyface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lapino*
> 
> Guys, I currently own a MSI GTX780 Lightning which I can oc (more or less) stable to 1280 core/6400 mem. I do find it a bit noisy though. Now the shop where I got the lightning from, offered me a trade-in with a 90 euro surplus to get the Asus GTX780Ti. Would that be a good deal? I don't mind the money that much, but I wonder if the Ti will be a noticeable improvement over an overclocked GTX780. Thanks in advance!


I just did the same and I've noticed a nice improvement. Sold my 780 SC ACX and my new Asus 780ti is faster and quieter.....


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> during the actual bench session or on the loading/credits screen? if its the later, its 100% normal.


Every card ive ever owned squeals like a pig during those credits screens


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Every card ive ever owned squeals like a pig during those credits screens


exactly lol, ALL of my titans did it, ALL of my 780 classifieds did it, my 780ti did it, all of my 7970s did it, all of my 7950s did it....you can see where im going with this.


----------



## jameschisholm

I was expecting this card to be whisper quiet, maybe there is a bit of noise when being stressed to max tdp?


----------



## szeged

did you get the ACX version? or reference blower?

Coil whine cant really be helped on cards no matter what model they are, there will always be a card of that model that ends up with coil whine. Which if you have an evga model, if its bad enough you can rma the card for it.


----------



## 7Mine7

Hi

i had a DOA gtx780 ,, and i'm getting refund for it

should i go for GTX 780ti instead ?! does it worth ?!

also does anyone have any info about the XSPC block for the 780ti ?!

Thanks


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7Mine7*
> 
> Hi
> 
> i had a DOA gtx780 ,, and i'm getting refund for it
> 
> should i go for GTX 780ti instead ?! does it worth ?!
> 
> also does anyone have any info about the XSPC block for the 780ti ?!
> 
> Thanks


the 780ti is faster than the 780 by a good bit, imo get your refund and grab a 780ti instead.

The current XSPC waterblock that fits the 780 will NOT fit the 780ti, EK are coming out with new blocks very soon that will fit the 780ti.


----------



## playmate

One maybe silly question about the skyn3t BIOS, if i flash my card does it mean that the FAN always goes to 100% if under load? and idle at 20%?

wife and kid´s cant stand any noise from the computer so that would be a dealbreaker for me if true :/


----------



## iamhollywood5

I can't decide what to do... I've been holding out on the 780 Ti, waiting for either the Classy to be released or for someone to figure out how to do 1.35v on a reference card. But the Classy won't be available until the first week of December and the Shield/Games bundle expires in just 4 days... I'm going to be water cooling so the stock air coolers don't mean anything to me. These references are hitting ~1200-1250Mhz on just 1.21v so I'm pretty optimistic about how well they will clock with 1.35v under water. Were the vanilla 780 references ever able to do 1.35v through something like AfterBurner? Should I have hope about these things getting unlocked voltage soon? Any advice on what I should do?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *playmate*
> 
> One maybe silly question about the skyn3t BIOS, if i flash my card does it mean that the FAN always goes to 100% if under load? and idle at 20%?
> 
> wife and kid´s cant stand any noise from the computer so that would be a dealbreaker for me if true :/


No. It just means you are able to set the fan at 100% manually.


----------



## jameschisholm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> did you get the ACX version? or reference blower?
> 
> Coil whine cant really be helped on cards no matter what model they are, there will always be a card of that model that ends up with coil whine. Which if you have an evga model, if its bad enough you can rma the card for it.


As you can see from my first post, with my GTX 780Ti in shot, I bought the reference EVGA card. Now that I've been properly gaming, there doesn't appear to be any issues. Thank you for your advice.

After some testing..

BF4 -- 1920x1080, Ultra, 4xMSAA, High post AA, HBAO = avg. 70fps..in Multiplayer (MP) . I'm willing to wager 80+ fps in Singleplayer (SP)

Crysis 3 - 1920x1080, Very High MAX, High Textures, SMAA 2TX /TXAA 2X /FXAA (tried all 3) with V-sync on 55-60fps AVG, min around 48fps.

All on stock GTX 780 Ti, CPU @ 4.2ghz..


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> I can't decide what to do... I've been holding out on the 780 Ti, waiting for either the Classy to be released or for someone to figure out how to do 1.35v on a reference card. But the Classy won't be available until the first week of December and the Shield/Games bundle expires in just 4 days... I'm going to be water cooling so the stock air coolers don't mean anything to me. These references are hitting ~1200-1250Mhz on just 1.21v so I'm pretty optimistic about how well they will clock with 1.35v under water. Were the vanilla 780 references ever able to do 1.35v through something like AfterBurner? Should I have hope about these things getting unlocked voltage soon? Any advice on what I should do?


Curious where did you see or how do you know the Shield / Game bundles end in four days?

That's a bummer because I was hoping this option would continue with the new non-reference models and continue next month. I'm basing a decision on the premis this will be available for a while. Might be getting Nvidia shield for a nephew and that $100 off is a sweet deal.


----------



## Spartan F8

So i just sold my two GTX770s in SLI for one GTX780ti. I ran a Valley benchmark test with a custom present with all settings maxed with the GTX770s and got 2872 points. I ran it with the GTX780ti with all settings the same and got 2684 points. This was with no overclocking. With some moderate overclocking i should be equal or better than my 70s were...super happy


----------



## Chronic1

Will we ever be able to overvolt these cards to 1.3 or higher? I hate being stuck at 1.212 right now!


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Curious where did you see or how do you know the Shield / Game bundles end in four days?
> 
> That's a bummer because I was hoping this option would continue with the new non-reference models and continue next month. I'm basing a decision on the premis this will be available for a while. Might be getting Nvidia shield for a nephew and that $100 off is a sweet deal.


http://www.geforce.com/get-the-ultimate-bundle
Quote:


> The promotion runs from the October 28, 2013 through November 26, 2013 and is available for a limited time or while supplies last.


scroll down to the terms to see it.

But yeah it complicates things. I was definitely planning on being able to order a classified with the promotional bundle... I was just gonna order the Shield for $200 and try flipping it on ebay for $280 or something, and probably sell all 3 games because I'd rather have the cash then have those games... all in all I'd get $140 back, and I'd effectively buy a 780 Ti for $560 (at least the reference model). But yeah I guess I gotta get a reference in the next 4 days if I want that deal.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> Will we ever be able to overvolt these cards to 1.3 or higher? I hate being stuck at 1.212 right now!


That's what I'm asking... does anyone know if the 780 reference models could ever do 1.3+?


----------



## Arizonian

@iamhollywood5 Thanks for tracking that with link. +1 REP

I got decisions to make here.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/get-the-ultimate-bundle
> scroll down to the terms to see it.
> 
> But yeah it complicates things. I was definitely planning on being able to order a classified with the promotional bundle... I was just gonna order the Shield for $200 and try flipping it on ebay for $280 or something, and probably sell all 3 games because I'd rather have the cash then have those games... all in all I'd get $140 back, and I'd effectively buy a 780 Ti for $560 (at least the reference model). But yeah I guess I gotta get a reference in the next 4 days if I want that deal.
> That's what I'm asking... *does anyone know if the 780 reference models could ever do 1.3+*?


We are working on it but until mid December when AB gets updated with x64 RTSS hopefully (With Unwinder´s grace of course) also AB´s database with 780Ti!
Until then you still have the fastest cards in the Planet!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## szeged

getting ready for some....things....






what is it? only time will tell


----------



## mrblue81

Whats the max temp for this card? I have a reference EVGA card and after flashing the custom BIOS im getting much better overclocking results but the card is getting kinda toasty, max temp im seeing in gpu-z is 87C. I ordered the backplate for the card so hopefully that will calm things down a bit.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrblue81*
> 
> Whats the max temp for this card? I have a reference EVGA card and after flashing the custom BIOS im getting much better overclocking results but the card is getting kinda toasty, max temp im seeing in gpu-z is 87C. I ordered the backplate for the card so hopefully that will calm things down a bit.


throttling starts @ 70c. @least, that's where titans start to throttle.


----------



## fleetfeather

i better hit the flipping classified lottery in 3 weeks time.


----------



## Hilpi234

Could cry, my TI Block stucks in Leipzig



But this run was promising a few days ago SVL7 Bios 1350/3850 (windows 8.1)

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1157566

but it only works when the card is cold


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hilpi234*
> 
> 
> 
> Could cry, my TI Block stucks in Leipzig


@ least you know where it is. NcIX claims they sent out my motherboard 36 hours ago, yet UPS has no log of it being scanned in. They tried telling me it's due to international shipping (ordered from ncix.usa) Then I told them that Aquatuning from germany linked scan in 3 hours after purchase... No response.


----------



## DStealth

Finally accomplished my goal to 14k GPU score
Ref Palit [email protected]/7640

For ref cooler and 1.2v I'm pleased


----------



## Hilpi234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> @ least you know where it is. NcIX claims they sent out my motherboard 36 hours ago, yet UPS has no log of it being scanned in. They tried telling me it's due to international shipping (ordered from ncix.usa) Then I told them that Aquatuning from germany linked scan in 3 hours after purchase... No response.


That's quiet fast for Aquatuning







!!! Everything i ordered there, took at least 4 Days and I live in Germany


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hilpi234*
> 
> That's quiet fast for Aquatuning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!! Everything i ordered there, took at least 4 Days and I live in Germany


Ordered on a Friday, showed up @ my house on a Wednesday. They had the first scan in early early Monday. NCIX is 100% BS'ing. They produced a label, that's all. They haven't actually shipped it.


----------



## Hilpi234

I can only wish you luck









Anyway, when the block is here, i will take some Pictures and torture my Card a bit more

On stock Bios i could not get above 1241

Undervolted to 1,125 on skys Bios I was able, to run Tomb Raider Bench for an hour with 1254/3750

everything above, i could not get stable on air when the Card hits 60 ° C (Black Glitches) @ 75-80° C (crash) even with fan @ 100%

Maybe the loadline kicks in @ 60°C i don't know

But when the Card stays below 60° everything is fine (tried it on the balcony)


----------



## mrblue81

With skyn3ts BIOS my card overclocks great, but now my card idles really hot, it doesnt seem to go into 2d mode. I'm getting like 50-55C idle temps on my EVGA reference card. Should I be concerned?


----------



## DStealth

780->780Ti

+23.75% on 1600P


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrblue81*
> 
> With skyn3ts BIOS my card overclocks great, but now my card idles really hot, it doesnt seem to go into 2d mode. I'm getting like 50-55C idle temps on my EVGA reference card. Should I be concerned?


I use nvidia inspector multi-display power saver to force downclock. Not sure if it's a surround issue, or a skyn3t bios issue.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrblue81*
> 
> With skyn3ts BIOS my card overclocks great, but now my card idles really hot, it doesnt seem to go into 2d mode. I'm getting like 50-55C idle temps on my EVGA reference card. Should I be concerned?


Ofcourse you should. It should go back to 2D mode.
Try re-flashing the card.


----------



## lapino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> 780->780Ti
> 
> +23.75% on 1600P


what clocks on the gtx780 vs the ti?


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lapino*
> 
> what clocks on the gtx780 vs the ti?


It's written 1300 core ...memory is 6800 vs 7600 and maybe 5-6 months driver optimizations.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> 780->780Ti
> 
> +23.75% on 1600P


Wanna cry?
Run 3D mark 06: Canyon Flight

I have a spare cd-key so PM me if your keen to watch your OC crumble


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Wanna cry?
> Run 3D mark 06: Canyon Flight
> 
> I have a spare cd-key so PM me if your keen to watch your OC crumble


Cry why, I also have a key, thanks

And 1306


Maybe is your card only having problems with SM2


----------



## lapino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> It's written 1300 core ...memory is 6800 vs 7600 and maybe 5-6 months driver optimizations.


I ask because I must decide to switch my GTX780 lightning to a GTX780ti. Wonder if the Ti is faster at stock compared to an oc'd Lightning. To be honest, mostly running my Lightning at stock speeds now too to keep fan noise down.


----------



## revro

i bought 4 months ago a 780OC windforce 3 from gigabyte for 600eur with 231W TDP and it runs everything at least at 50-60avg fps on my single 1440p.
now i will buy in future a second one (costs 450eur now) as thats 55W less TDP per card, and the difference is not that far from 780TI

issue is that only game that might interest me is star citizen (cryengine) running currently around 30-40 fps, so i will need a second card to get over [email protected] 1440p ips monitor
on guru3d there were 2 reviews, 780OC in may and 780TI from november, see fps @1440p in Crysis 3:
card november may
780TI 44
780OC 40
Titan 43 39
780 40 36
there is increase between november and may reviews because of driver but delta is same

780OC is 1fps better than stock titan and 4fps vs stock 780
780TI is 1fps better than stock titan and 4fps vs stock 780
as you can see the difference between stock 780OC and 780TI vs stock titan is nearly 1fps, vs stock 780 4fps less.
ergo 780TI is equal to 780OC windforce 3 while 780OC costs 450eur and has over 55W less TDP

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gigabyte_geforce_gtx_780_windforce_oc_review,21.html
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_780_ti_review,25.html

feel free to stone me now


----------



## Chronic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Wanna cry?
> Run 3D mark 06: Canyon Flight
> 
> I have a spare cd-key so PM me if your keen to watch your OC crumble


Canyon flight doesnt phase my 780ti overclock at all. I can actually run a higher, non-stable oc just fine on it. Barely hits 60% power target on my card.

Tombraider is a different story. It destroys my higher overclocks with artifacts and crashes. Grid 2 also artifacts me down to a lower overclock. I can play BF4, Crysis 3, Far Cry 3, and others with a higher overclock than Tombraider and Grid 2. Those are the only games ive tested so far. There may be others.

Here is a video i made of me playing 6 different games while showing the fps counter for those of you who are interested in seeing how well the 780ti handles games at 1080p. Crysis warhead was running at 1440p in the video. Enjoy! I listed the games in the description with time markers so you can skip to the game you wish to see.


----------



## mphfrom77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> As you can see from my first post, with my GTX 780Ti in shot, I bought the reference EVGA card. Now that I've been properly gaming, there doesn't appear to be any issues. Thank you for your advice.
> 
> After some testing..
> 
> BF4 -- 1920x1080, Ultra, 4xMSAA, High post AA, HBAO = avg. 70fps..in Multiplayer (MP) . I'm willing to wager 80+ fps in Singleplayer (SP)
> 
> Crysis 3 - 1920x1080, Very High MAX, High Textures, SMAA 2TX /TXAA 2X /FXAA (tried all 3) with V-sync on 55-60fps AVG, min around 48fps.
> 
> All on stock GTX 780 Ti, CPU @ 4.2ghz..


Isn't BF4 with those settings low at 70fps?


----------



## Hilpi234

Try Borderlands 2, the bugged Physx in this game, kills every unstable overclock


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hilpi234*
> 
> Try Borderlands 2, the bugged Physx in this game, kills every unstable overclock


THIS
Is true


----------



## lapino

For 90 euro i thought whatever and just swapped my lightning for an asus gtx780ti. Very anxious to try it out (posting this from car)


----------



## Hilpi234

Thought my Titan was completly stable, 10 Minutes Borderlands 2 and i had to drop my coreclock by 2 steps









Also, the coil whine in this game is so annoying, you will truly hear your card scream


----------



## wuannai

Think I hit the jackpot!

1236Mhz max with stock bios and stock volts.

*What surprises me is that it's doing 1200Mhz+ with only 1.100v-1.125v most of the time!*

Rarely uses stock max volts (1.175v) due to power limit I suppose...

Can't wait to test it with Skyn3t bios and 1.25v

Got a golden chip? Silicon lottery finally?


----------



## Azazil1190

Do you have any information about 780ti class ?when this monster comes out?


----------



## kqpahv

Just bought one today. I was able to obtain 1320mhz on stock volt @ 75% fan speed. Started artifacting after 80c when the fan was on auto but no artifacts @ 75% fan and cooler temps. This is more with a refrence card then I was able to obtain on a 780Classy








Cant wait for a waterblock cause right now temperature is the only thing holding me back. I was really considering if the 50$ premium just for a Asus brand card over gigabyte was worth it but boy am I happy now.


----------



## lapino

Just tested the card. Fan sounds a lot more tolerable than the lightning I had. But the lightning was very well oc'd, valley scores more oj the lightning then on the stock ti. Package seemed pre used too.

For example; lightning at 1280core/1500mem got 9424 in firestrike. The Ti gets 9141 at stock speeds. Is this normal??


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> Do you have any information about 780ti class ?when this monster comes out?


Jacob from EVGA is saying first week of December at the moment.


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> Jacob from EVGA is saying first week of December at the moment.


ohh Thanks for the info.The time is near


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Cry why, I also have a key, thanks
> 
> And 1306
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe is your card only having problems with SM2


Who do you think you're fooling kid ? Surely Windows 8.1 wont skew the results by almost 100 FPS..
So tell me.... what trickery you used ?
My card is perfectly fine and i doubt it has anything to do with the OS.
And by the way, it's HDR not SM2.



Shame people still use such methods to prove silly points


----------



## lapino

my validation : http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/6ny2s/
Asic: 78%


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrblue81*
> 
> With skyn3ts BIOS my card overclocks great, but now my card idles really hot, it doesnt seem to go into 2d mode. I'm getting like 50-55C idle temps on my EVGA reference card. Should I be concerned?


If you have a browser open such as chrome, your card won't go back to 2d as it will provide the hardware acceleration for the browser.

Mine will "idle" at 50C when a browser is open.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> getting ready for some....things....
> 
> what is it? only time will tell


I am interested to see what it is actually because it looks like what I've been spending time doing the last couple days.

Comparing my 780 Ti to scores that I got from my Titan using exact same clock and memory. 1176 mhz and 6300 mhz.

Only to find out that the Titan wins all of the comparisons.

Now I'm just trying to figure out why although I already do believe Win 8.1 is playing a part in it.


----------



## playmate

thank you for the answer! then there is no reason NOT to flash my card! is there?







will let you guys know how it goes


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Who do you think you're fooling kid ? Surely Windows 8.1 wont skew the results by almost 100 FPS..
> So tell me.... what trickery you used ?
> My card is perfectly fine and i doubt it has anything to do with the OS.
> And by the way, it's HDR not SM2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shame people still use such methods to prove silly points


Please stop being offensive and call people layers or using tricks for things you cannot understand or are out of your reach and knowledge .
First I'm 37 years old, so calling me kid is silly let say...
Yes my mistake it's not SM2 it's SM3 using HDR ...
As for the points 3d06 was CPU bound even for it's time and runs 720p res no filters at all, not to mention latest CPUs, guarantee you 100% that, if you use 4800Mhz CPU with high ram clock you'll see those numbers too.
Till than please stop that language, we're not children...









Edit: here's valid score of mine with the same CPU and 7970 making HDR1 - Canyon Flight 232.6 FPS, so it's not a trickery, just your score is too low, try to improve it rather than yelling
.


----------



## mrblue81

So I've had a bizzare and frustrating experience. Last night I flashed the custom vbios and I was playing BF4 at 1280 core no problem. I reflashed because the card was stuck in 3d clocks all the time and that fixed it, but now I cant get an overclock worth crap. BF4 crashes at 1206 now. I flashed back to stock, my stock OC is still stable, around 1160-1180, but when I flash back to skyn3ts bios I cant get my high clocks back. Any idea what is going on here?


----------



## jameschisholm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mphfrom77*
> 
> Isn't BF4 with those settings low at 70fps?


I tested with the ingame bench thing...ill test with fraps later

EDiT: just done some testing:

Every setting: ULTRA
4x MSAA
High post AA
HBAO
V-sync off

Avg
110 fps
min
57 fps

amended after more gaming


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrblue81*
> 
> So I've had a bizzare and frustrating experience. Last night I flashed the custom vbios and I was playing BF4 at 1280 core no problem. I reflashed because the card was stuck in 3d clocks all the time and that fixed it, but now I cant get an overclock worth crap. BF4 crashes at 1206 now. I flashed back to stock, my stock OC is still stable, around 1160-1180, but when I flash back to skyn3ts bios I cant get my high clocks back. Any idea what is going on here?


Maybe try to re-flash again very carefully reboot and clear the drivers with a driver cleaner software or re-install the drivers using the "Clean installation" after you flash the card.

Many things to try. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> I tested with the ingame bench thing...ill test with fraps later
> 
> EDiT: just done some testing, inside the ship:
> 
> Every setting: ULTRA
> 4x MSAA
> High post AA
> HBAO
> V-sync off
> 
> Avg
> 110 fps
> min
> 57 fps
> 
> amended after more gaming


overclocking your cpu a lil more will help knock that minimum FPS up a few frames .... 4.5ghz might be able to keep you over that 60 FPS


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hilpi234*
> 
> 
> 
> Could cry, my TI Block stucks in Leipzig
> 
> 
> 
> But this run was promising a few days ago SVL7 Bios 1350/3850 (windows 8.1)
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1157566
> 
> but it only works when the card is cold


Wait a second... EK released the ref 780 Ti blocks? When?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I am interested to see what it is actually because it looks like what I've been spending time doing the last couple days.
> 
> Comparing my 780 Ti to scores that I got from my Titan using exact same clock and memory. 1176 mhz and 6300 mhz.
> 
> Only to find out that the Titan wins all of the comparisons.
> 
> Now I'm just trying to figure out why although I already do believe Win 8.1 is playing a part in it.


benching will be involved for sure


----------



## Nick5020

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrblue81*
> 
> So I've had a bizzare and frustrating experience. Last night I flashed the custom vbios and I was playing BF4 at 1280 core no problem. I reflashed because the card was stuck in 3d clocks all the time and that fixed it, but now I cant get an overclock worth crap. BF4 crashes at 1206 now. I flashed back to stock, my stock OC is still stable, around 1160-1180, but when I flash back to skyn3ts bios I cant get my high clocks back. Any idea what is going on here?


What voltage are you running at? You may need to raise it. I set mine at 1200 core / 1900 memory @ 1.212v, which is good enough for what ill be using it for.


----------



## mrblue81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Maybe try to re-flash again very carefully reboot and clear the drivers with a driver cleaner software or re-install the drivers using the "Clean installation" after you flash the card.
> 
> Many things to try. Let us know how it goes.


I reflashed and reinstalled drivers with a clean install, still no luck. This is so strange, 1200 isnt even stable in bf4, but on stock bios it gets up to 1180 without crashing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick5020*
> 
> What voltage are you running at? You may need to raise it. I set mine at 1200 core / 1900 memory, which is good enough for what ill be using it for.


Im at 1.21 which is the max it will go to, and thats what it was running at before when I was playing at 1280 core.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Please stop being offensive and call people layers or using tricks for things you cannot understand or are out of your reach and knowledge .
> First I'm 37 years old, so calling me kid is silly let say...
> Yes my mistake it's not SM2 it's SM3 using HDR ...
> As for the points 3d06 was CPU bound even for it's time and runs 720p res no filters at all, not to mention latest CPUs, guarantee you 100% that, if you use 4800Mhz CPU with high ram clock you'll see those numbers too.
> Till than please stop that language, we're not children...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: here's valid score of mine with the same CPU and 7970 making HDR1 - Canyon Flight 232.6 FPS, so it's not a trickery, just your score is too low, try to improve it rather than yelling
> .


See now that's better.... instead of saying there's something wrong with my card, you could of given that explanation from the verrrrry beginning, its called helpful input


----------



## brandon6199

Just ordered two of these: http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-BP-2881-B9


----------



## Fan o' water

Wish EK would hurry and get a new full coverage block out. As quiet as this thing is, I haven't run an air cooled gpu in almost 6 years.


----------



## skyn3t

Sup owner's , just wondering if everything fine here ?


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Sup owner's , just wondering if everything fine here ?


hey sky, decided not to sell your 780 HCs?


----------



## creos7

Just a random comment - the chart at the top is next to useless. It needs a column (or severel) that summarize(s) the OC values, otherwise you need to click and click... and click... and click... Usability is greatly diminished. My 2c.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> hey sky, decided not to sell your 780 HCs?


yup not for sale anymore, going to hold my ladies ( @ ) v ( @ ) till Maxwell.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Please stop being offensive and call people layers or using tricks for things you cannot understand or are out of your reach and knowledge .
> First I'm 37 years old, so calling me kid is silly let say...
> Yes my mistake it's not SM2 it's SM3 using HDR ...
> As for the points 3d06 was CPU bound even for it's time and runs 720p res no filters at all, not to mention latest CPUs, guarantee you 100% that, if you use 4800Mhz CPU with high ram clock you'll see those numbers too.
> Till than please stop that language, we're not children...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: here's valid score of mine with the same CPU and 7970 making HDR1 - Canyon Flight 232.6 FPS, so it's not a trickery, just your score is too low, try to improve it rather than yelling
> .


Shame on you mate...... Shame on you. You have tweaked the living daylights out of 3Dmark06/reg/precision timer, that to me is trickery.
I mean, tweaking isn't bad, not at all.... but failing to state that and deceiving fellow members into thinking their cards are duds is an immoral low thing to do.
And then you have the nerve to say OC your CPU and you will see the same results...









One thing here at OCN, what we do is try to stay transparent, that way when comparing and competing we are on a level playing field, get me ?
Thankyou, that is all.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Shame on you mate...... Shame on you. You have tweaked the living daylights out of 3Dmark06/reg/precision timer, that to me is trickery.
> I mean, tweaking isn't bad, not at all.... but failing to state that and deceiving fellow members into thinking their cards are duds is an immoral low thing to do.
> And then you have the nerve to say OC your CPU and you will see the same results...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing here at OCN, what we do is try to stay transparent, that way when comparing and competing we are on a level playing field, get me ?
> Thankyou, that is all.


3dmark 06 scores are heavily influenced by cpu speed, it does make a big difference. Win 8 & win 7 makes a difference as well, win 8 is nice for firestrike but other benchies do better in win 7.

3dmark 06 isn't a very tweakable bench either, beyond moving the NVCP slider to performance, not much helps the scores beyond straight up overclocks


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> 3dmark 06 scores are heavily influenced by cpu speed, it does make a big difference. Win 8 & win 7 makes a difference as well, win 8 is nice for firestrike but other benchies do better in win 7.
> 
> 3dmark 06 isn't a very tweakable bench either, beyond moving the NVCP slider to performance, not much helps the scores beyond straight up overclocks


So you're saying win 8 vs win 7 is 100 FPS in Canyons flight ? Look im not as experienced as most here, but i do beg to differ on that one.
Also NVInspector is his preffered tool, so you can only imagine what is going on there. Oh and i did overclock my CPU from 4.5 to 4.8Ghz to no extra but a mere 15FPS.
I'm not criticizing the tweaking... just the fact that he cant admit to it


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fan o' water*
> 
> Wish EK would hurry and get a new full coverage block out. As quiet as this thing is, I haven't run an air cooled gpu in almost 6 years.


This.


----------



## lilchronic

3dmark 06 default settings


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 3dmark 06 default settings










I give up.

So Win 8 is that bad. 100FPS difference in canyons flight.

Again i apologize to DStealth.
I'm going for a drink.................


----------



## mrblue81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Sup owner's , just wondering if everything fine here ?


Hey skyn3t, I was using your bios and getting some really good overclocks, up to 1280 in BF4. But I had a problem where my card was staying at 3d clocks all the time. I saw another person had this same problem and they reflashed and it fixed the problem. So I reflashed and it did indeed fix the problem, but now I cant get anywhere near the overclock I was getting before. 1200 isnt even stable in BF4. I have tried uninstalling drivers, doing a clean install, reflashing, flashing back to stock, then back to your BIOS and I cant get back to the clocks I had the first time I flashed. Any idea what is happening here?


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Again i apologize to DStealth.
> I'm going for a drink.................


Cheers








Ahhh ... and a nice new avatar


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> yup not for sale anymore, going to hold my ladies ( @ ) v ( @ ) till Maxwell.


I see. Not big enough a jump?


----------



## lapino

Guys, need help with something. Tried using Asus GPU Tweak. The software starts fine and reports all temps/speeds but when I try to use the overclocking, it just does not work. When I change either the gpu boos or the memory clock, and then click apply, it just goes back to the default speeds. What am I doing wrong here??


----------



## perablenta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lapino*
> 
> Guys, need help with something. Tried using Asus GPU Tweak. The software starts fine and reports all temps/speeds but when I try to use the overclocking, it just does not work. When I change either the gpu boos or the memory clock, and then click apply, it just goes back to the default speeds. What am I doing wrong here??


I had the same happened to me, you have to add at least +10 to the Voltage.


----------



## lapino

Yep that works. Strange.

Any aftermarket coolers that work with the 780ti yet ? Like the Accelero Xtreme III ? Does that work ?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lapino*
> 
> Guys, need help with something. Tried using Asus GPU Tweak. The software starts fine and reports all temps/speeds but when I try to use the overclocking, it just does not work. When I change either the gpu boos or the memory clock, and then click apply, it just goes back to the default speeds. What am I doing wrong here??


You should really get off of GPU-TWEAK & Switch to MSI-AFterburner.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> You should really get off of GPU-TWEAK & Switch to MSI-AFterburner *Precision-X*.


Fixed, afterburner doesn't support 780ti voltage monitoring yet.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Fixed, afterburner doesn't support 780ti voltage monitoring yet.












just for the love of god, don't use tweakit.


----------



## perablenta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just for the love of god, don't use tweakit.


It gets the job done for me, I don't get what is your problem with ASUS GPU Tweak?


----------



## Chronic1




----------



## Fniz92

I'm having some REALLY weird issues with my 780 Ti which I just noticed.

I've been running 1175 MHz rock stable on 1.200mV, anything over 1189Mhz and I crash in BF4 at that voltage.
Now I tried seeing how low I could go with the voltage, I kept decreasing by 15 until I hit 1.062mV and it's rock stable, how come voltage doesn't do anything for the card at all?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrblue81*
> 
> Hey skyn3t, I was using your bios and getting some really good overclocks, up to 1280 in BF4. But I had a problem where my card was staying at 3d clocks all the time. I saw another person had this same problem and they reflashed and it fixed the problem. So I reflashed and it did indeed fix the problem, but now I cant get anywhere near the overclock I was getting before. 1200 isnt even stable in BF4. I have tried uninstalling drivers, doing a clean install, reflashing, flashing back to stock, then back to your BIOS and I cant get back to the clocks I had the first time I flashed. Any idea what is happening here?


IMO, Windows registry or graphics control software! Unninstall all programs you have, AB, precision, nvidia inspector etc, delete the respective folders and reboot, reinstall AB and see if the problem continues, if so, clean your registry with ccleaner, if still you have the same issue, then perhaps its time for a reinstalation of your Windows!

OR... your PSU is acting out...

Fill your SIG with your RIG! There is a link in my SIG! Its easier to help if we see what is your computer configuration in your SIG!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## Brocky

Hi, I'm new here.

I've got a GTX 780 Ti (Gigabyte Stock cooler) on order







Should have it by Tuesday hopefully.

Just reading some of the overclocking stuff on these cards and hopefully I can match some of yours


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fniz92*
> 
> I'm having some REALLY weird issues with my 780 Ti which I just noticed.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I've been running 1175 MHz rock stable on 1.200mV, anything over 1189Mhz and I crash in BF4 at that voltage.
> Now I tried seeing how low I could go with the voltage, I kept decreasing by 15 until I hit 1.062mV and it's rock stable, how come voltage doesn't do anything for the card at all?


It's because you hit a core wall. It happens.
What can your card bench at ?


----------



## Fniz92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> It's because you hit a core wall. It happens.
> What can your card bench at ?


That doesn't make any sense to me :/
Highest I could get a valley run through is 1.269Mhz, instant crash in games.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fniz92*
> 
> That doesn't make any sense to me :/
> Highest I could get a valley run through is 1.269Mhz, instant crash in games.


The first 780 Classified I had would do 1228 mhz crash free. I could bench at 1241 and 1254 with more voltage. Anything over 1254 would artifact regardless of voltage all the way up to 1.35v

Sometimes the chip just can't handle the speed regardless of voltage or cooling.


----------



## Fniz92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> The first 780 Classified I had would do 1228 mhz crash free. I could bench at 1241 and 1254 with more voltage. Anything over 1254 would artifact regardless of voltage all the way up to 1.35v
> 
> Sometimes the chip just can't handle the speed regardless of voltage or cooling.


I see then, oh well 1189MHz isn't too bad on 1.062mV.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fniz92*
> 
> I see then, oh well 1189MHz isn't too bad on 1.062mV.


Voltage is indeed weird on these things. I wonder if something is wrong with the current voltage monitoring tools actually.

I can't see you being truly stable at that speed with that voltage though. Doesn't make sense given what we've learned since Kepler was introduced.


----------



## Fniz92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Voltage is indeed weird on these things. I wonder if something is wrong with the current voltage monitoring tools actually.
> 
> I can't see you being truly stable at that speed with that voltage though. Doesn't make sense given what we've learned since Kepler was introduced.


I've been playing BF4 & Black Flag for a couple of hours completely stable right now, temps have decreased a considerable amount so it seems like the voltage decreasement is in effect.


----------



## Dantrax

Just picked up 2 EVGA 780ti Super Clocked cards from Micro Center for $699 each. Can't wait to see what they can do. I have the high airflow brackets from 680s so I'm going to see if they fit on the 780tis. Looks like they should.


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Well one 780Ti is not going to be running star citizen my friends... we had all better save up our pennies.

at 1920*1080 I get 60% GPU usage on very high for 60FPS constant (That won't hold 60FPS when you're in a fight)








and for 5900*1080 I get 99% and between 40 and 50fps.

Thats only in the hangar.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> Well one 780Ti is not going to be running star citizen my friends... we had all better save up our pennies.
> 
> at 1920*1080 I get 60% GPU usage on very high for 60FPS constant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for 5900*1080 I get 99% and between 40 and 50fps.
> 
> Thats only in the hangar.


Meh, Star Citizen isn't designed to be run on Ultra at full release. Chris Roberts has said previously that he intends to punish the current gen GPUs at full release date (that means maxwell). Enjoy your gear while you've got it I say


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Meh, Star Citizen isn't designed to be run on Ultra at full release. Chris Roberts has said previously that he intends to punish the current gen GPUs at full release date (that means maxwell). Enjoy your gear while you've got it I say


True and to be fair even on low the game looks absolutely phenomenal.
I can't wait


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> True and to be fair even on low the game looks absolutely phenomenal.
> I can't wait


I haven't got stuck into it yet, but ill get on board once my PC is back up and fully running. I too am excited to see just what these guys pull off; a new gen space sim is something that could really take over my life haha


----------



## lapino

Guys, are there already custom coolers that fit the ti?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lapino*
> 
> Guys, are there already custom coolers that fit the ti?


Not yet.

But EVGA has their SCX coolers on the Ti's already though. Gigabyte has a windforce version as well.


----------



## lapino

But i cant buy those coolers separately right? Got an Asus now with stock cooler, looking to get it more silent.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lapino*
> 
> But i cant buy those coolers separately right? Got an Asus now with stock cooler, looking to get it more silent.


Check whether the Arctic Accelero Xtreme III fits it. I have a sneaking suspicion that it does


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Check whether the Arctic Accelero Xtreme III fits it. I have a sneaking suspicion that it does


Does the extreme III were designed to touch the phase?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Are you on the newest 331.82 WHQL? If so, did you notice an improvement in metro performance?


----------



## CyBorg807

So I got a 780ti a few days ago and I have been tweaking get my overclock the last couple nights, best stable OC if have gotten is +200 on the core and +300 on the memory. Boosting to 1218mhz. But I noticed in far cry 3 running maxed out with no vsync at 1440p the card drops to 1188mhz and sits at 1.100V. Is this normal throttling cause by the 106% power limit? Is this a common issue with stock bios?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyBorg807*
> 
> So I got a 780ti a few days ago and I have been tweaking get my overclock the last couple nights, best stable OC if have gotten is +200 on the core and +300 on the memory. Boosting to 1218mhz. But I noticed in far cry 3 running maxed out with no vsync at 1440p the card drops to 1188mhz and sits at 1.100V. Is this normal throttling cause by the 106% power limit? Is this a common issue with stock bios?


Yes. If you use Sky's custom bios, you can hold your clocks without the power limit kicking in.


----------



## MightyUnit

So please tell me what the deal is when I am benching my EVGA 780Ti at 1196mhz (gpu) and 7000mhz (stock vram) and my screen goes black and the fan speed shoots to 100% requiring a hard reset? I am not seeing any on screen artifacts. I am using skyn3t's bios with EVGA Precision to raise vcore to 1.212v or whatever the max is. Is it just the obvious fact that I am pushing the core past stability with clocks to high? Does this happen to others? Please help. Thank you


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Are you on the newest 331.82 WHQL? If so, did you notice an improvement in metro performance?


Good! You remind me of that! Nop! no improvement at all! Same 70-120fps like the other drivers, i think its game engine related, the optimizations are only seen in particular scenarios!
Not mine though...


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyUnit*
> 
> So please tell me what the deal is when I am benching my EVGA 780Ti at 1196mhz (gpu) and 7000mhz (stock vram) and my screen goes black and the fan speed shoots to 100% requiring a hard reset? I am not seeing any on screen artifacts. I am using skyn3t's bios with EVGA Precision to raise vcore to 1.212v or whatever the max is. Is it just the obvious fact that I am pushing the core past stability with clocks to high? Does this happen to others? Please help. Thank you


That's a hard crash.

Sometimes the driver can recover and sometimes it can't.

I've found that whatever the power balancing does on the Ti, it makes it harder to catch symptoms of a crash before the crash. With my 780s, I would always get artifacts which would allow me to shut down the program before it crashed. The Ti, not so much.


----------



## kaiqi07

Since I will be upgrading my rig and be building a new built. I decided to part with my trusty MSI GTX680 SLI.

I been struggling to resist to head back to the red camp but the prices of 290X is really irresistible.

Last night while surfing the forums and found out that 290X now facing black screen issues. The same issues which caused me to head back to green camp every time ( 6970 xfire > 580 SLI, 7970 xfire > 680 SLI)

Today went to read up more and seems more and more people are affected. So I ditched the idea of getting a pair of 290Xs. So whats the next option, Titan and 780Ti. Titan, too ex and older tech so its out of the list. Decided to purchase two 780TIs.

Since the shop I purchased from have no stock for two identical brands, so I gotten both similar priced 780TIs which are Zotac and Gigabyte.

*Zotac and Gigabyte 780TIs*


*Nvidia 780TIs*


*Rear view of 780TIs*
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/607/s8ss.jpg/

Glad that I retain in the Green camp and never jump ship. Next will be targetting Aqua Computer's 780TIs nickel acrylic glass blocks and backplates.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaiqi07*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Since I will be upgrading my rig and be building a new built. I decided to part with my trusty MSI GTX680 SLI.
> 
> I been struggling to resist to head back to the red camp but the prices of 290X is really irresistible.
> 
> Last night while surfing the forums and found out that 290X now facing black screen issues. The same issues which caused me to head back to green camp every time ( 6970 xfire > 580 SLI, 7970 xfire > 680 SLI)
> 
> Today went to read up more and seems more and more people are affected. So I ditched the idea of getting a pair of 290Xs. So whats the next option, Titan and 780Ti. Titan, too ex and older tech so its out of the list. Decided to purchase two 780TIs.
> 
> Since the shop I purchased from have no stock for two identical brands, so I gotten both similar priced 780TIs which are Zotac and Gigabyte.
> 
> *Zotac and Gigabyte 780TIs*
> 
> 
> *Nvidia 780TIs*
> 
> 
> *Rear view of 780TIs*
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/607/s8ss.jpg/
> 
> 
> 
> Glad that I retain in the Green camp and never jump ship. Next will be targetting Aqua Computer's 780TIs nickel acrylic glass blocks and backplates.


It will probably be a good idea to get them on the same bios. Iv'e had weird issues mixing different bios.

Still waiting for the Ti to slaughter titan in benches.







need Unwinder to hurryup!


----------



## arotished

Hi! Thanks for making these bios flash!

Just a question, I have two of the EVGA 780Ti Superclock cards (none ACX model), which has 980Mhz as standard and 1042Mhz Boost. What do I choose then? If I use the reference flash, will ut put my cards back to vanilla 780Ti at 876Mhz?


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arotished*
> 
> Hi! Thanks for making these bios flash!
> 
> Just a question, I have two of the EVGA 780Ti Superclock cards (none ACX model), which has 980Mhz as standard and 1042Mhz Boost. What do I choose then? If I use the reference flash, will ut put my cards back to vanilla 780Ti at 876Mhz?


read the description below it.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arotished*
> 
> Hi! Thanks for making these bios flash!
> 
> Just a question, I have two of the EVGA 780Ti Superclock cards (none ACX model), which has 980Mhz as standard and 1042Mhz Boost. What do I choose then? If I use the reference flash, will ut put my cards back to vanilla 780Ti at 876Mhz?


itll give you 1006mhz base clock with no boost and a higher power target. basically for a superclocked card, move the stock clocks back a bit, but give you way more overclocking room.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> itll give you 1006mhz base clock with no boost and a higher power target. basically for a superclocked card, move the stock clocks back a bit, but give you way more overclocking room.


Wait, the description says 1045mhz, no boost, and higher power limit at 100%=300w, up to max of 200%(600w). The base clock would be at 1045mhz. I do not think the clock will be moved back. It might be less clock due to the boost disabled, but you can overclock a lot more out of the it. You want the reference skyn3t's bios.


----------



## arotished

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Wait, the description says 1045mhz, no boost, and higher power limit at 100%=300w, up to max of 200%(600w). The base clock would be at 1045mhz. I do not think the clock will be moved back. It might be less clock due to the boost disabled, but you can overclock a lot more out of the it. You want the reference skyn3t's bios.


okey thanks


----------



## mrblue81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> IMO, Windows registry or graphics control software! Unninstall all programs you have, AB, precision, nvidia inspector etc, delete the respective folders and reboot, reinstall AB and see if the problem continues, if so, clean your registry with ccleaner, if still you have the same issue, then perhaps its time for a reinstalation of your Windows!
> 
> OR... your PSU is acting out...
> 
> Fill your SIG with your RIG! There is a link in my SIG! Its easier to help if we see what is your computer configuration in your SIG!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


I reinstalled windows 8 this morning and still no luck. This is so frustrating because I was absolutely thrilled with 1280 core and now im back down around what I was getting with stock BIOS.


----------



## Spartan F8

Just an update:

My GTX780ti is fitting in nicely for a replacement for my GTX770 SLI setup. So far i have had pretty much all equal or better frame times(i think there was some bottlenecking in SLI as i have a phenom II x6 running at 4.2Ghz 1090t).

I have just started overclocking and to reiterate my GTX770s got a score of 2060 on an extreme Valley benchmark at 1440p where my GTX780ti SC got a stock score of 1806. Now i have overclocked my GPU 117Mhz on stock volts and now have a score of 1948(all things equal). I am going to bump the voltage and see how far i can get. The boost clock is getting to about 1260ish but valley is showing 1418Mhz core speed







not sure what to think about that.

I tried overclocking the VRAM a bit just to see but any VRAM overclock results in a crash(with all crazy colors) about 1.5 runs through valley benchmark. I will likely leave that for now but if anyone has any input that would be nice(still reading through the thread and other sources for an answer so sorry if it has been gone over).

I have got a pretty good fan curve set an the card tops at 75 degrees even when i smash it(meaning i have heaven benchmark going downsampled to 4K with all AA options on running at 22FPS avg). Hopefully even with the regular extra voltage bump i can keep it under 80 to avoid any kind of throttling and keep good stability.

Also anyone got a link or know if there is a dedicated 780ti backplate yet? I know the regular 780 backplate fits it but dedicated will likely be a better performer. EDIT: Just found it









Link just in case anyone else is looking and didn't seeit due to the 780 regular edition diluting search parameters: http://www.evga.com/products/Product.aspx?pn=100-BP-2881-B9


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartan F8*
> 
> Just an update:
> 
> The boost clock is getting to about 1260ish but valley is showing 1418Mhz core speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure what to think about that.


Normal. Valley doesn't interpret gpu boost 2.0 correctly and shows clocks being a lot higher than they are.

If you use Sky's custom bios with gpu boost removed, Valley will report correctly.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaiqi07*
> 
> I been struggling to resist to head back to the red camp but the prices of 290X is really irresistible.
> 
> Last night while surfing the forums and found out that 290X now facing black screen issues. The same issues which caused me to head back to green camp every time ( 6970 xfire > 580 SLI, 7970 xfire > 680 SLI)
> 
> Today went to read up more and seems more and more people are affected. So I ditched the idea of getting a pair of 290Xs. So whats the next option, Titan and 780Ti. Titan, too ex and older tech so its out of the list. Decided to purchase two 780TIs.


You made the right choice imho.

The kids here on ocn keep yelling about how Nvidia marketing keeps them on top and call people sheep for buying. Stark reality says it's stuff such as the black screen issues that have kept Nvidia on top. We plug in our green cards and start gaming. Nvidia on top because they consistently provide something that just works more often. However, neither side is perfect.


----------



## Uberbob102000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaiqi07*
> 
> Since I will be upgrading my rig and be building a new built. I decided to part with my trusty MSI GTX680 SLI.
> 
> I been struggling to resist to head back to the red camp but the prices of 290X is really irresistible.
> 
> Last night while surfing the forums and found out that 290X now facing black screen issues. The same issues which caused me to head back to green camp every time ( 6970 xfire > 580 SLI, 7970 xfire > 680 SLI)
> 
> Today went to read up more and seems more and more people are affected. So I ditched the idea of getting a pair of 290Xs. So whats the next option, Titan and 780Ti. Titan, too ex and older tech so its out of the list. Decided to purchase two 780TIs.
> 
> Since the shop I purchased from have no stock for two identical brands, so I gotten both similar priced 780TIs which are Zotac and Gigabyte.
> 
> Glad that I retain in the Green camp and never jump ship. Next will be targetting Aqua Computer's 780TIs nickel acrylic glass blocks and backplates.


Just a heads up: I found out the hard way with my GTX 780s that the Aqua computer backplate is too thick to fit in the top PCI-e slot on a Rampage IV Extreme. It'll hit the audio I/O block on the mobo.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Are you on the newest 331.82 WHQL? If so, did you notice an improvement in metro performance?


he's only had the card a few days so the 331.82 drivers were the first ones he installed









but like occamrazor said, there are certain parts of the game that improved


----------



## MightyUnit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> That's a hard crash.
> 
> Sometimes the driver can recover and sometimes it can't.
> 
> I've found that whatever the power balancing does on the Ti, it makes it harder to catch symptoms of a crash before the crash. With my 780s, I would always get artifacts which would allow me to shut down the program before it crashed. The Ti, not so much.


Thanks. However I must say I am rather disappointed in the lack of stability I am seeing with my 780Ti.







I am back to the orom now bc Skyn3t's bios is of no use to me if I cannot reach stability.


----------



## Celcius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evo X*
> 
> Hey guys, I have found that Nvidia's "A New Dawn" demo is GREAT at testing stability!
> 
> I was stable in games, 3dmark, Heaven, and Valley, but crashed within 30 seconds of A New Dawn at Extreme 2560x1440.
> 
> It will also show artifacts where other programs and games won't. You will see black lines and texture corruption appearing on the fairy's body.
> 
> I like my system being 100% stable, so I put it under the most stressful situations I can find.
> 
> Try it out and let me know how it goes for you guys. You can download it here:
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/games-applications/pc-applications/a-new-dawn


I'm running my 780 ti *at stock* and I see occasional black lines/dots flicker on her body when I zoom in. Can someone else test their card at stock and see how the application runs?
I'm on 331.82 drivers and Evga OC Scanner running in the background doesn't see any issues.

http://www.geforce.com/games-applications/pc-applications/a-new-dawn


----------



## Padishah

These cards are beasts.


----------



## compddd

I have an EVGA 780 Ti SC with the reference cooler and 82.8 ASIC. I've been gaming for a few days at 1249 at stock voltage with no crashes yet.

Does that mean I'm pretty stable?


----------



## Celcius

Is there any particular reason why the cards don't come with hi-flow brackets by default?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compddd*
> 
> I have an EVGA 780 Ti SC with the reference cooler and 82.8 ASIC. I've been gaming for a few days at 1249 at stock voltage with no crashes yet.
> 
> Does that mean I'm pretty stable?


At the game you play , yes! but if you game another game and it crashes dont frat because stable is relative to the game or software you play/use!
If crashes in another game/bench just find your "stable" [email protected] that game/bench!

Enjoy your beast card!










Cheers

Ed


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> You made the right choice imho.
> 
> The kids here on ocn keep yelling about how Nvidia marketing keeps them on top and call people sheep for buying. Stark reality says it's stuff such as the black screen issues that have kept Nvidia on top. We plug in our green cards and start gaming. Nvidia on top because they consistently provide something that just works more often. However, neither side is perfect.


Marketing never keeps a card on top. Who ever says that on OCN should be ignored, & iv'e actually never read anyone spew that type of ignorance *here*. NV is on top, because they have the fastest, most reliable product. If the 290x's were as fast as the reviewer samples it would of been a different story.


----------



## lilchronic

hmmmm.....
guess im stable @ 1502 /3700


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> hmmmm.....
> guess im stable @ 1502 /3700


You're crazy to sell this card!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> You're crazy to sell this card!


yeah i might be. lolz but i want a 780ti classy


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh ... and a nice new avatar


For that move by Renairy alone I give him huge props! Respect!









Thats how you deal with issues like a man!









Also *GUYS SOMETHING AMAZING HAPPENED JUST A FEW MINUTES AGO!*

I was checking my Ebay messages and I saw a message that said Ebay and I thought it must be some stupid Ebay Ad I get sometimes for discounts and stuff.

I open it to check it and what I SEEEEEE!!!????

A *SECOND CHANCE OFFER* for an ASUS 780Ti I had bid that was sold for $660/€488 and I didnt win it.

He was giving it for $425/€314!!!!!!! God damn!!!!!

For the love of god I pray its for real!

Needless to say I paid *IMMEDIATELY*!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> You're crazy to sell this card!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah i might be lolz but i want a 780ti classy


MrTOOSHORT knows, sells golden Titan, goes without the titan for a while, buys another golden titan


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> MrTOOSHORT knows, sells golden Titan, goes without the titan for a while, buys another golden titan


yeah iv had good luck with gpu's also ... and cpu







my 670's were also beast cards 1398mhz on one and 1359Mhz on the other. hopefully i keep the good luck rolling


----------



## Sainth

Anyone got their EK blocks yet?

saw it up on the ek website for like 10 mins last week ^^


----------



## compddd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> hmmmm.....
> guess im stable @ 1502 /3700


is that for real or from the Valley bug? What kind of cooling?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compddd*
> 
> is that for real or from the Valley bug? What kind of cooling?


Beer!!!!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compddd*
> 
> is that for real or from the Valley bug? What kind of cooling?


that's for real bro.









water cooled


----------



## Schui1024

HI All, really need your help with something...

I'm a 780ti owner.. and not a happy one at that.

I've upgraded from GTX 460SLI to a 780ti...
Very happy with the card itself, looks fab etc..

Installed it no issue, upgraded Nvidia drivers etc.

I'm running an i7 2600, oc'd to 4.5ghz (water cooled)
16GB Ram PC3-12800
Win 8 x64,
1000w PSU
and now with a 780ti, with a standard 1080p monitor.

I've not overclocked the gfx card, it's running stock. (and a cool 28c idle due to good fan layout)

Now almost every game looks fab with this thing, Grid/Grid2, BF3, BF4, COD BO2 etc all on EXTRA everything.. fully maxed out.
Looks lovely, with great detail and smoothness.

A new game I recently purchased was COD Ghosts.

Now it has the making of an excellent game, except for a lot of issues I have with it.
Besides from the mouse control not feeling connected, and somewhat laggy. I find the graphics also feel disconnected, and it often appears that it's dropping frames, and in some scenes the frame rate seems to drop to single figures! (admittedly only in busy scenes)
but still, I'd have thought owning the "Worlds most powerful graphics card", that can run 4 monitors, it should handle 1 well shouldn't it?

I've tried turning off v'sync, and my monitor is only 60 hz. Other games seem okay, but I was aware Ghosts is a 50GB install, so I moved the steam install to an SSD in case it was disk speed. It wasn't.

Also, if I play multiplayer, but with the computer opponents, it's the same thing, so it's not bandwidth online.

I have been asking friends and other online players if anyone else is having these issues but it appears even 670 owners don't have this issue, I really don't want to send back this 780ti.. but it's beginning to look like that's my only option. I purchased it as a 3 year upgrade plan (and poss to buy another later to sli) but if it's this crappy with a new game release, I think I'd rather wait.

I'm going to reinstall Windows in the coming days, fresh blank canvas with just Steam and Ghosts, to see what it's like, but in the meantime...

Is anyone else running Ghosts on a 780ti? If so, how is it running? what settings do you have?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schui1024*
> 
> HI All, really need your help with something...
> 
> I'm a 780ti owner.. and not a happy one at that.
> 
> I've upgraded from GTX 460SLI to a 780ti...
> Very happy with the card itself, looks fab etc..
> 
> Installed it no issue, upgraded Nvidia drivers etc.
> 
> I'm running an i7 2600, oc'd to 4.5ghz (water cooled)
> 16GB Ram PC3-12800
> Win 8 x64,
> 1000w PSU
> and now with a 780ti, with a standard 1080p monitor.
> 
> I've not overclocked the gfx card, it's running stock. (and a cool 28c idle due to good fan layout)
> 
> Now almost every game looks fab with this thing, Grid/Grid2, BF3, BF4, COD BO2 etc all on EXTRA everything.. fully maxed out.
> Looks lovely, with great detail and smoothness.
> 
> A new game I recently purchased was COD Ghosts.
> 
> Now it has the making of an excellent game, except for a lot of issues I have with it.
> Besides from the mouse control not feeling connected, and somewhat laggy. I find the graphics also feel disconnected, and it often appears that it's dropping frames, and in some scenes the frame rate seems to drop to single figures! (admittedly only in busy scenes)
> but still, I'd have thought owning the "Worlds most powerful graphics card", that can run 4 monitors, it should handle 1 well shouldn't it?
> 
> I've tried turning off v'sync, and my monitor is only 60 hz. Other games seem okay, but I was aware Ghosts is a 50GB install, so I moved the steam install to an SSD in case it was disk speed. It wasn't.
> 
> Also, if I play multiplayer, but with the computer opponents, it's the same thing, so it's not bandwidth online.
> 
> I have been asking friends and other online players if anyone else is having these issues but it appears even 670 owners don't have this issue, I really don't want to send back this 780ti.. but it's beginning to look like that's my only option. I purchased it as a 3 year upgrade plan (and poss to buy another later to sli) but if it's this crappy with a new game release, I think I'd rather wait.
> 
> I'm going to reinstall Windows in the coming days, fresh blank canvas with just Steam and Ghosts, to see what it's like, but in the meantime...
> 
> Is anyone else running Ghosts on a 780ti? If so, how is it running? what settings do you have?


Ghost have MAJOR issues on PC, not 780 ti only.


----------



## compddd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celcius*
> 
> I'm running my 780 ti *at stock* and I see occasional black lines/dots flicker on her body when I zoom in. Can someone else test their card at stock and see how the application runs?
> I'm on 331.82 drivers and Evga OC Scanner running in the background doesn't see any issues.
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/games-applications/pc-applications/a-new-dawn


I see the same lines and dots when I'm at stock.

Junk program


----------



## Renairy

Lol ghosts.. Do your self a favour my friend. Avoid it like the plague. It's nothing but a failed console port.
General rule of thumb, avoid Infinity Ward and stick to Treyarch.
You want to do your GPU Justice? Get BF4, now that's a game specifically coded for PC.


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainth*
> 
> Anyone got their EK blocks yet?
> 
> saw it up on the ek website for like 10 mins last week ^^


This.

Anyone have an update?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compddd*
> 
> I see the same lines and dots when I'm at stock.
> 
> Junk program


That's strange, I have no issues with New Dawn on my titans, @ 100% stock, or over clock.


----------



## t41nt3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schui1024*
> 
> HI All, really need your help with something...
> 
> I'm a 780ti owner.. and not a happy one at that.
> 
> I've upgraded from GTX 460SLI to a 780ti...
> Very happy with the card itself, looks fab etc..
> 
> Installed it no issue, upgraded Nvidia drivers etc.
> 
> I'm running an i7 2600, oc'd to 4.5ghz (water cooled)
> 16GB Ram PC3-12800
> Win 8 x64,
> 1000w PSU
> and now with a 780ti, with a standard 1080p monitor.
> 
> I've not overclocked the gfx card, it's running stock. (and a cool 28c idle due to good fan layout)
> 
> Now almost every game looks fab with this thing, Grid/Grid2, BF3, BF4, COD BO2 etc all on EXTRA everything.. fully maxed out.
> Looks lovely, with great detail and smoothness.
> 
> A new game I recently purchased was COD Ghosts.
> 
> Now it has the making of an excellent game, except for a lot of issues I have with it.
> Besides from the mouse control not feeling connected, and somewhat laggy. I find the graphics also feel disconnected, and it often appears that it's dropping frames, and in some scenes the frame rate seems to drop to single figures! (admittedly only in busy scenes)
> but still, I'd have thought owning the "Worlds most powerful graphics card", that can run 4 monitors, it should handle 1 well shouldn't it?
> 
> I've tried turning off v'sync, and my monitor is only 60 hz. Other games seem okay, but I was aware Ghosts is a 50GB install, so I moved the steam install to an SSD in case it was disk speed. It wasn't.
> 
> Also, if I play multiplayer, but with the computer opponents, it's the same thing, so it's not bandwidth online.
> 
> I have been asking friends and other online players if anyone else is having these issues but it appears even 670 owners don't have this issue, I really don't want to send back this 780ti.. but it's beginning to look like that's my only option. I purchased it as a 3 year upgrade plan (and poss to buy another later to sli) but if it's this crappy with a new game release, I think I'd rather wait.
> 
> I'm going to reinstall Windows in the coming days, fresh blank canvas with just Steam and Ghosts, to see what it's like, but in the meantime...
> 
> Is anyone else running Ghosts on a 780ti? If so, how is it running? what settings do you have?
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


You'd really return your gpu just because it's having issues on one game, and it's only COD: Ghosts of all games?

I maxed the game out on my old Titan, worked fine. But this game is horrendously optimized. Just look at the difference between this and BF4, I highly doubt its your 780TI.

I haven't tried this game on my TI yet, (Smashed SP and tried MP for 12 minutes before I turned it off, just horrible.) But Titan was fine, and besides VRam 780TI >Titan, but that's not an issue at all on 1080P


----------



## Mr Mari0o

i just ordered my 780 ti =) freaking stoked!!!!!!
gonna post pics as soon as it comes in Tuesday
i hope i hit the lottery


----------



## Pandora's Box

Just shipped my second 780 to EVGA to stepup to a 780 Ti. Can't wait. should have the Ti by the time I go on vacation in December.


----------



## 6steven9

Anyone know anything about teh EVGA 780 Ti superclocked with ACX cooler I mean I have 2 of them i'm picking up tommorow but I just went to the EVGA site and they no longer list that model at all just the standard ACX cooler one and the Reference Superclocked cooler one and newegg it's sold out i'm just a little paranoid about why it's no longer listed as a product on the site is anything wrong with the card??


----------



## szeged

Szeged --- i7 [email protected] 4.8ghz --- gtx 780ti @ 1298/1993 --- 12077 --- 11/24/2013



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1708049

got bored, did a bit of ram OCing, gonna try to break 14k gpu score on this card lol, shouldnt be too hard.

RIVE BE soon, 4930k/4960x benching soon.


----------



## compddd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That's strange, I have no issues with New Dawn on my titans, @ 100% stock, or over clock.


Really? It's almost like the stuff you see on a movie screen, the dots and lines.


----------



## Celcius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compddd*
> 
> Really? It's almost like the stuff you see on a movie screen, the dots and lines.


At first I thought they were intentionally making it like an old movie LOL
Oh well, I was only going to watch for 5-10 minutes before deleting it anyway. Back to having fun!


----------



## mrblue81

So after not having solved my previous problem I have gone back to the stock BIOS but I have another curious issue. When I load up EVGA precisionX I get an option to change my voltage, but if I uninstall that and install afterburner I cant change my voltage even when I enable voltage control in properties. This leads me to believe that EVGA precisionX wasnt even changing the voltage, because I notice that its never going up to 1.21v anymore. It feels like this card is getting worse and worse the more I tinker and I dont know why. I never had issues like this with my 670.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrblue81*
> 
> So after not having solved my previous problem I have gone back to the stock BIOS but I have another curious issue. When I load up EVGA precisionX I get an option to change my voltage, but if I uninstall that and install afterburner I cant change my voltage even when I enable voltage control in properties. This leads me to believe that EVGA precisionX wasnt even changing the voltage, because I notice that its never going up to 1.21v anymore. It feels like this card is getting worse and worse the more I tinker and I dont know why. I never had issues like this with my 670.


MSI-AB, even in beta 17 is lacking proper support for 780Ti as it stands. The only option is PrecX. ( or gputweak if u crazy)


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Szeged --- i7 [email protected] 4.8ghz --- gtx 780ti @ 1298/1993 --- 12077 --- 11/24/2013
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1708049
> got bored, did a bit of ram OCing, gonna try to break 14k gpu score on this card lol, shouldnt be too hard.


It's not an easy task, i managed to break 14k with 1330 on the core...but holly memory you've got 8G ftw








Is it Hynix ?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> It's not an easy task, i managed to break 14k with 1330 on the core...but holly memory you've got 8G ftw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it Hynix ?


yeah its Hynix

Szeged --- i7 4770k @ 4.8ghz --- gtx 780ti @ 1300/2000 --- 12112 --- 11/25/2013



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1708906

getting closer!


----------



## Doug2507

Skupp's, slightly o/t but what was the game you mentioned that was giving the Titans a run for there money? Sounded akin to Elite etc.


----------



## szeged

Just under the #1 4770k/780ti spot on 3dmark HOF for firestrike extreme lol, another 10 on the core and ill get it lol



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1709033

ill get it next run







im enjoying all this cold air lol.


----------



## alancsalt

I'm thinking of buying myself a pair of these for Xmas.

Looking at reviews and overclocking results I'm wondering:


Why so few results on the Bot? http://www.hwbot.org/hardware/videocard/geforce_gtx_780_ti/

My quad GTX 580 setup can get 23535 3DMark11 Performance points (water cooled)
So far, on the Bot, SLI 780 Ti high score (air cooled) is 21772
Given the 580 has 1536MB of VRam and the 780 TI has 3072 (and I'm running triple monitor 5760 x 1200), what sort of improvements will I see? Any?

Will BF3 run any better?

Is the 780Ti limited to Tri SLI like the 780? (EDIT: Ah, it is not. Quad is supported.)


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Just under the #1 4770k/780ti spot on 3dmark HOF for firestrike extreme lol, another 10 on the core and ill get it lol
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1709033
> 
> ill get it next run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im enjoying all this cold air lol.


Crank the core up a bit and you'll get maybe +1k on Phsyx. I was [email protected]


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I'm thinking of buying myself a pair of these for Xmas.
> 
> Looking at reviews and overclocking results I'm wondering:
> 
> 
> Why so few results on the Bot? http://www.hwbot.org/hardware/videocard/geforce_gtx_780_ti/
> 
> My quad GTX 580 setup can get 23535 3DMark11 Performance points (water cooled)
> So far, on the Bot, SLI 780 Ti high score (air cooled) is 21772
> Given the 580 has 1536MB of VRam and the 780 TI has 3072 (and I'm running triple monitor 5760 x 1200), what sort of improvements will I see? Any?
> 
> Will BF3 run any better?
> 
> Is the 780Ti limited to Tri SLI like the 780? (EDIT: Ah, it is not. Quad is supported.)


I'd expect a lot more results when the classy's come out as most benchers will probably we waiting for them. There's probably not been a massive uptake on the Ti's due to the relatively small increase in performance they have over 780 classys/Titans. Changing from 780/Titan to Ti costs a fair bit and those that are just using them everyday probably won't justify the expense.

I''ve scored higher that those Ti's with my 780's & i'm sure there's lots of 780's beating mine. A pair of Ti's cranked up should leave that score way behind, especially when given the chance to run 1.3v+.

No experience with your setup but i would have thought you'd be able to run it maxed out with those quad 580's without batting an eyelid. I guess it all comes down to a) what display setup you have (in your case quite high) and b) the refresh rate you want. i'm hoping to run around 120hz with a pair of Ti's but that's at 1080p (fingers crossed for maybe a 120fps average). Not sure what the implications are for vram but from my understanding of it the more the better for your setup!


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I'm thinking of buying myself a pair of these for Xmas.
> 
> Looking at reviews and overclocking results I'm wondering:
> 
> 
> Why so few results on the Bot? http://www.hwbot.org/hardware/videocard/geforce_gtx_780_ti/


maybe szeged is trying to be humble?

.

.

.


----------



## lilchronic

delete


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> delete


oh yeah, and you too


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> maybe szeged is trying to be humble?
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .


lol







i havent submitted anything to hwbot for the 780ti yet







a few more tweaks on the card and im sure i could get a good spot on it lol.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I'm thinking of buying myself a pair of these for Xmas.
> 
> Looking at reviews and overclocking results I'm wondering:
> 
> 
> Why so few results on the Bot? http://www.hwbot.org/hardware/videocard/geforce_gtx_780_ti/
> 
> My quad GTX 580 setup can get 23535 3DMark11 Performance points (water cooled)
> So far, on the Bot, SLI 780 Ti high score (air cooled) is 21772
> Given the 580 has 1536MB of VRam and the 780 TI has 3072 (and I'm running triple monitor 5760 x 1200), what sort of improvements will I see? Any?
> 
> Will BF3 run any better?
> 
> Is the 780Ti limited to Tri SLI like the 780? (EDIT: Ah, it is not. Quad is supported.)


Alancsalt I saw a review of the Palit 780Ti jetstream and it scoreda hair over 18,000 with a [email protected]

So that 21,700 on the 780Ti seems a bit low?


----------



## hotdun

Stock Air -- http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/grpmp/

hotdun --- 4770k / 4.8GHz--- 780 Ti, 1296 / 3600 --- 81.5 --- 3409


----------



## szeged

i may or may not have submitted my last scores to hwbot to get a quick #1 spot for the 780ti







that should last all of 2 seconds before someone else submits one







my awful ram is definitely holding me back imo lol 4930k r4be and some 2400 c9 sticks inc this week


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Alancsalt I saw a review of the Palit 780Ti jetstream and it scoreda hair over 18,000 with a [email protected]


For SLI for sure, i've obtained near 18k single card with 24/7 CPU

But comparing 30k+ GPU score with 23535 Total is not fair for sure...not to mention game scaling with 4 GPU's vs 2


----------



## alancsalt

Yeah, I'm puzzled why more Bot subs haven't been posted..that P21772, no URL supplied, a 4770K at 4.6GHz and the Ti at 1122/1188/1955MHz

P17482 best listed on Futuremark for single card. (All these are using version 1.0.5. of 3DM11) http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7513355

Bob-1709 (http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7499603) has P25113 on Futuremark for SLI
HighTemplar (http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7501978) has P21510 in our OCN Top30 3DMark11 for SLI.

[Kor]CoolNJoy HyuNy (http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7500906) has P29523 with Tri-SLI

No quads showing up yet.

Also waterblocks.. I see EKWB had some listed for EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Superclocked 3GB, but none in stock....

Palits and Gainwards haven't shown up on the shelves here in Oz yet, much less a GLH edition... That EVGA SC card is $849 for us ....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> somethings weird about the 780ti's clock for clock in valley they are roughly 3 to 4 fps slower than a titan, but in 3dmark firestrike/firestrike extreme they are a good chunk faster clock for clock in the testing that ive done.
> 
> 
> 
> ....wondering whether the ultra-fast VRAM comes with slower latencies on 780 Ti, given Valleys sensitivity re both VRAM and CPU Ram, which might be more of an issue with Valley than 3D Mark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I had been looking for EVBots for a bit and finally got a couple last week for when 780 Ti Classies arrive at my retailer - with EVBot, I could work both the 'stock' BIOS and a 'custom' BIOS, no ? And from what I can gather, one EVBot can work up to three cards + mobo (I have never worked with EVBot before) ?
Click to expand...


----------



## hotdun

Stock Air -- http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/grpmp/

hotdun --- 4770k / 4.8GHz--- 780 Ti, 1300 / 3610 --- 81.9 --- 3427


----------



## OccamRazor

Guys have you seen this?









http://www.overclock.net/t/1444861/nominations-the-most-helpful-people-on-oc-net/0_100#post_21258123


----------



## GTX780TI2013

Hi,
I wanted to share my results and to hear your opinion:
I only overclocking GPU, memory is stock frequency

i7 [email protected] 1.46v
GeForce GTX780TI reference rev 1.0
Drivers: 331.82
Bios stock without any modification
Windows 8.1 Pro x64
ASIC quality: 77,9%










GPU: 1299MHz 1.162v ; Mem: 7000MHz










Benching everything: 3dmark 13, Vantage, 3dmark 06, 3dmark 11, Tomb Raider, Valley benchmark, Heaven 4.0 with tesselation on Extreme, Nvidia New Dawn, games: Battlefield 4, Crysis, Crysis 3, Metro Last Light......


Valley benchmark runing a couple of hours on the extreme mode
But in one game I have error: aplication error and close the game (no drivers error) - NFS RIVALS after 30 minutes

Maybe my PSU causes this error???
My PSU: Chieftec 750W 4x18A on 12V+


----------



## Fniz92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Guys have you seen this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1444861/nominations-the-most-helpful-people-on-oc-net/0_100#post_21258123


Skyn3t !









Okay, I have sold off my 780 Ti...
Wasn't too happy about having a chip that could do 1189MHz max when that clock is stable all the way down to 1.062mV which is crazy good but hitting a wall on core clock on a golden voltage/core chip is stupid.

So I'm just waiting for the 780 Ti Classified which should be released in 2 weeks.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTX780TI2013*
> 
> Hi,
> I wanted to share my results and to hear your opinion:
> I only overclocking GPU, memory is stock frequency
> 
> i7 [email protected] 1.46v
> GeForce GTX780TI reference rev 1.0
> Drivers: 331.82
> Bios stock without any modification
> Windows 8.1 Pro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GPU: 1299MHz 1.162v ; Mem: 7000MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benching everything: 3dmark 13, Vantage, 3dmark 06, 3dmark 11, Tomb Raider, Valley benchmark, Heaven 4.0 with tesselation on Extreme, Nvidia New Dawn, games: Battlefield 4, Crysis, Crysis 3, Metro Last Light......
> 
> Valley benchmark runing a couple of hours on the extreme mode
> But in one game I have error: aplication error and close the game (no drivers error) - NFS RIVALS after 30 minutes
> 
> Maybe my PSU causes this error???
> My PSU: Chieftec 750W 4x18A on 12V+


Dont think so, you have tested with much demanding software and didnt shutdown, 780Ti with 1,162v is hardly pushing too much amperage out of those 18A 12v lines so, no its not your PSU, its probably a bug in the game!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## GTX780TI2013

Ok, but I read that GTX780TI needs 43A (1x6 pin & 1x8 pin) so my PSU give 18A + 18A = 36A


----------



## Hilpi234

BÄM!


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> hmmmm.....
> guess im stable @ 1502 /3700




nice card mate


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTX780TI2013*
> 
> Ok, but I read that GTX780TI needs 43A (1x6 pin & 1x8 pin) so my PSU give 18A + 18A = 36A


OR.. MORE!!!! over 1,40v you are seeing a power draw over 500W!

A quote from one of my posts:

"Bear in mind that my system is in my SIG and the only difference was the [email protected]@1,30v! Using triple monitor 3240 x [email protected] SLI TITANS W/ Skyn3t Rev2 bios
and memory at stock 6000mhz!

1306mhz / 1,37v / power draw 124% / load 99% 372W*
1333mhz / 1.37v / power draw 134% / load 99% 402W*
1359mhz / 1.37v / power draw 139% / load 99% 417W*
1385mhz / 1.37v / power draw 145% / load 99% 435W*
1400mhz / 1.39v / power draw 155% / load 99% 465W*
* one card only

As you can see voltage alone will not increase power draw until you increase clocks and dynamically load your card, power was being drawn from the wall ranging from 850W - 1250W!

This is why you see multirail PSU´s shut down when OC your GK110!









Cheers

Ed

EDIT: Just a small exercise i made in another post:

6 Phase VRM´s (CORE) 60A each = 360A

DC-DC = I(A) × V(V) = P(W) =» 360A x 1.6v = 576W Theoretical MAX Wattage for the core

Plus 2 Phases for the memory and the rest of the card!

@ 1.40v = 504W
@ 1.45v = 522W


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> OR.. MORE!!!! over 1,40v you are seeing a power draw over 500W!
> :


Who cares ... here's OCN ... just give us 1.4v rather than those miserable 1.2v ...








I'm smelling 1.5+G cores and melting VRMs most probably


----------



## dph314

hey skyn3t, or anyone for that matter...I ran that PCIe bandwidth test you posted a couple days ago- http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=253215

My results seem a bit low-



Anyone else care to give it a whirl? Just download the .exe in that thread and then run with cmd prompt and flags for GPUs. Like in my case, with only one- "concBandwidthTest 0" or whatever you rename the .exe. Two cards would have flags 0 1


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> For SLI for sure, i've obtained near 18k single card with 24/7 CPU
> 
> But comparing 30k+ GPU score with 23535 Total is not fair for sure...not to mention game scaling with 4 GPU's vs 2


I didnt understand you. He said on the Bot that SLi 780Ti scored 21,700 and in the review below a single 780Ti scores over 18,000?

http://www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/zardon/palit-gtx-780-ti-jetstream-oc-review-1600p-ultra-hd-4k/31/

I was replying about that Bot 780Ti SLi score.


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hilpi234*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BÄM!


??????!?!

Can someone please explain this? I need two of these ASAP.


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> I didnt understand you. He said on the Bot that SLi 780Ti scored 21,700 and in the review below a single 780Ti scores over 18,000?
> 
> http://www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/zardon/palit-gtx-780-ti-jetstream-oc-review-1600p-ultra-hd-4k/31/
> 
> I was replying about that Bot 780Ti SLi score.


Yes you're talking GPU score he's referring Global points...that's why he said they're disappointed.


----------



## compddd

What is the stock voltage for the 780 Ti when under load? And does it go up by 13 each time you raise it? What's max voltage I can do using Precision?


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Yes you're talking GPU score he's referring Global points...that's why he said they're disappointed.


Oops! I missed that at the 3DMark graph it said Graphics score on the bottom left.

My bad guys. Just an oversight..

I didn't even open the 3DMark photo below the graph. I will be more careful next time.


----------



## sauedum




----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compddd*
> 
> What is the stock voltage for the 780 Ti when under load? And does it go up by 13 each time you raise it? What's max voltage I can do using Precision?


stock voltage varies from card to card max voltage on stock bios is 1.2v

with 780ti you raise offset +5 your core will be +5 higher


----------



## Chronic1

I beat MrTOOSHORT's Titan graphics score with a measly 1270/3800 overclock


----------



## Bull56

Hardcore 28005 Firestrike Points at stock air cooling!!!

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1712446


----------



## delpy8

That's my evga 780ti sc Acx version ordered for Wed delivery


----------



## Chronic1

Here is one at 1325/3800



18,804 graphics score! I guarantee we will see 780ti's breaking 19,000 graphics score very soon.

Im going to try one more run and see if I can break 19,000!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> Here is one at 1325/3800
> 
> 
> 
> 18,804 graphics score! I guarantee we will see 780ti's breaking 19,000 graphics score very soon.
> 
> Im going to try one more run and see if I can break 19,000!


wanna do some frankenstine work and take your core out of your card and put it in my pcb so you have one that can do 1380 core 2000 mem?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> stock voltage varies from card to card max voltage on stock bios is 1.2v
> 
> with 780ti you raise offset +5 your core will be +5 higher


13mhz bins, error margin of -1.


----------



## Chronic1

Broke 19,000 graphics score with 1345mhz on core.


----------



## Teh Bottleneck

Alright, I'm planning to get a 780ti next month, when the custom models hit the market, and soon after that, will go for a 1440p monitor. However, I'm curious, would the lack of PCI-E 3.0 on my board be a bottleneck here, hurting my performance in any way?
As far as I know, there shouldn't be any problems, but never hurts to check with you guys!

Another thing, I never flashed a card before, and the BIOS mods here are making me curious, would like to try it out. Can someone explain me the benefits of applying a custom BIOS on a card?
Read the "spoilers" in the OP, but they're mostly instructions, so I'm not getting the full picture here


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teh Bottleneck*
> 
> Alright, I'm planning to get a 780ti next month, when the custom models hit the market, and soon after that, will go for a 1440p monitor. However, I'm curious, would the lack of PCI-E 3.0 on my board be a bottleneck here, hurting my performance in any way?
> As far as I know, there shouldn't be any problems, but never hurts to check with you guys!
> 
> Another thing, I never flashed a card before, and the BIOS mods here are making me curious, would like to try it out. Can someone explain me the benefits of applying a custom BIOS on a card?
> Read the "spoilers" in the OP, but they're mostly instructions, so I'm not getting the full picture here


Flashing the card to a custom bios basically will give you access to higher power limits, more volts if youre one of the ones thats stuck at 1.187, higher fan profile, no boost so the clock you set it at is the clock you get, no guess work from nvidia.


----------



## Teh Bottleneck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Flashing the card to a custom bios basically will give you access to higher power limits, more volts if youre one of the ones thats stuck at 1.187, higher fan profile, no boost so the clock you set it at is the clock you get, no guess work from nvidia.


I see, thanks for the quick response.
Aside from the risk of bricking your card if you mess up, how much of a risk is there of a custom BIOS causing issues with games or drivers?
Also, does the removal of Kepler boost stops the card from downlocking when going over the temperature limit set by Nvidia?


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teh Bottleneck*
> 
> Alright, I'm planning to get a 780ti next month, when the custom models hit the market, and soon after that, will go for a 1440p monitor. However, I'm curious, would the lack of PCI-E 3.0 on my board be a bottleneck here, hurting my performance in any way?
> As far as I know, there shouldn't be any problems, but never hurts to check with you guys!
> 
> Another thing, I never flashed a card before, and the BIOS mods here are making me curious, would like to try it out. Can someone explain me the benefits of applying a custom BIOS on a card?
> Read the "spoilers" in the OP, but they're mostly instructions, so I'm not getting the full picture here


http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Intel/Ivy_Bridge_PCI-Express_Scaling/23.html

Basically, there will only be ~1% difference between 2.0 and 3.0. Granted, these benchmarks were done with the 7970 and 680 but I really doubt the difference is any greater with the 780 Ti (but I can't say for sure because nobody has benched the 780 Ti or 290X on various PCIe speeds yet).

As for a custom BIOS, some benefits would be increased voltage control such as a higher maximum voltage and disabling LLC (effectively a voltage boost for stability), higher clock speed limits, raising/removal of TDP limit (which hinders OC'ing), more control over fan speed, etc. All in all it just gives you control over the various functions of the card and considerably improves OC headroom.


----------



## Chronic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> wanna do some frankenstine work and take your core out of your card and put it in my pcb so you have one that can do 1380 core 2000 mem?


HAHAHA szeged I was thinking the same exact thing last night. Frankenstein! My last valley run was 1400mhz core with 1.212v.
Imagine that with 8ghz memory!


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teh Bottleneck*
> 
> I see, thanks for the quick response.
> Aside from the risk of bricking your card if you mess up, how much of a risk is there of a custom BIOS causing issues with games or drivers?
> Also, does the removal of Kepler boost stops the card from downlocking when going over the temperature limit set by Nvidia?


If it's a good BIOS, then none. Pretty sure the skyn3t BIOS hasn't resulted in any stability issues with games or drivers.


----------



## brandon6199

Can anyone please tell me how the guy who posted pics of the EK 780ti block managed to get his hands on one??? I've searched the web everywhere and can't find it online. I'm ready to order two.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teh Bottleneck*
> 
> I see, thanks for the quick response.
> Aside from the risk of bricking your card if you mess up, how much of a risk is there of a custom BIOS causing issues with games or drivers?
> Also, does the removal of Kepler boost stops the card from downlocking when going over the temperature limit set by Nvidia?


Even if you do accidentally brick the card, you can undo it if you have a on die gpu with your cpu, or if you have a spare card, anything such as a cheapo 9800 gt to put into the first pci slot, then you can just flash your 780ti back to its stock bios and it should work again, so thats not even a risk i factor in since its 100% fixable









other risks? i havent known of any to come from skyn3t bios, atleast i havent heard any reports of skyn3t bios killing something.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> HAHAHA szeged I was thinking the same exact thing last night. Frankenstein! My last valley run was 1400mhz core with 1.212v.
> Imagine that with 8ghz memory!


God i wish we could just either rip my mem chips off and put em on your pcb, or rip your die out and put it on my pcb lol.


----------



## Teh Bottleneck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Intel/Ivy_Bridge_PCI-Express_Scaling/23.html
> 
> Basically, there will only be ~1% difference between 2.0 and 3.0. Granted, these benchmarks were done with the 7970 and 680 but I really doubt the difference is any greater with the 780 Ti (but I can't say for sure because nobody has benched the 780 Ti or 290X on various PCIe speeds yet).
> 
> As for a custom BIOS, some benefits would be increased voltage control such as a higher maximum voltage and disabling LLC (effectively a voltage boost for stability), higher clock speed limits, raising/removal of TDP limit (which hinders OC'ing), more control over fan speed, etc. All in all it just gives you control over the various functions of the card and considerably improves OC headroom.


I see... still, would like to see a benchmark for a 780 Ti across various PCI-E speeds, since it's significantly more powerful than a 680 GTX. Hopefully, someone will get around doing one before I upgrade.
In any case, thanks for the response, here's some rep for you!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 13mhz bins, error margin of -1.


it may say 13Mhz increments in the bios but you add +1 offset and you're core raises +1


----------



## Spartan F8

This may be a silly question but real quick.....which one of these is my GTX780ti? I am flashing the bios(obviously)


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartan F8*
> 
> This may be a silly question but real quick.....which one of these is my GTX780ti? I am flashing the bios(obviously)


The one that starts with G as in GK110.


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> The one that starts with G as in GK110.


That is what i thought but the OP picture seemed to give me some doubt due to the NRM text and the fact it does not have GK1xx.


----------



## ulnevrgtit

Ordered the reference EVGA and got the SC. Boosts to 1110 stock...I'm happy. Hope to find out how far it will go tonight








http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/bvy94/


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> it may say 13Mhz increments in the bios but you add +1 offset and you're core raises +1


The software read outs are wrong. It may show +1, but it's not actually registering +1. fermi was 5, error of 1, fermi is 13 error of 1.


----------



## TobbbeSWE

I started pushing my 2 Ti's yesterday and i am quiet happy with the results in SLI.
My two "old" 780 Lightnings got elhpia memory and they both did runs in 1350-1400mhz on core. But the memory lacked and never got higher than 6540mhz.

So i am super happy with these Full GK110 Cards with proper Hynix memory.









*Profile 1. 100% Stable. hours of Valley 1.0 Heaven 4.0 and BF4.*

Skyn3t bios for 780 Ti.

Core Voltage (mV) 1212mV = 1.212v

Powerlimit +200% = 640w
Core Clock (Mhz) = *1250*Mhz
Memory Clock (Mhz) +275 = *7700*Mhz

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/823/0hn1.jpg/

I will not over-volt past 1.212v until these 2 bastards got some proper watercooling. Yes the Referens cooler is great but not that great









*Plz Add me in







*
*Validation*
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/u3npb/

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/64ane/

*ASIC*
*76.5%*
*76.1%*

*Current Build plz take a look








* http://www.sweclockers.com/forum/143-projektloggar/1240855-carbide-air-540-dark-bygglogg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/822/4voc.jpg/
I would have loved to see my Current GK110's on a Lightning PCB it would have been brutal. But last time i waited a lifetime for MSI to release them and they finally out. They came with crap memory and i'm not willing to go thru that again. Yes i know that Classified is coming. Maybe i'l return my to reference for those later well see


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Can anyone please tell me how the guy who posted pics of the EK 780ti block managed to get his hands on one??? I've searched the web everywhere and can't find it online. I'm ready to order two.


Didn't their first lot sell out pretty well straight away?


----------



## skmanu

Well, I might suck, but the voltage control on MSI AB is locked... Version Beta17.

Was working fine with my 780, but stuck with my 780 ti.


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Didn't their first lot sell out pretty well straight away?


As far as I know, these blocks have not been released yet.Which is why I'm so confused. They've been announced, but not released.

http://www.ekwb.com/

They are nowhere to be found. Where did you hear that the first batch of these sold out?


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> 
> 
> Broke 19,000 with 1345mhz on core and 7.6ghz effective on memory. Beat that titan! I dont even have voltage control yet.


Hmm.. A OCed 690(1176-1189) gets about 2K more GPU score.

Guys is there a possibility that the i7 920 is bottlenecking the 780Ti?

I mean a 1345Mhz 780Ti shouldn't be a little closer to the gpu score of 21K of a OCed 690?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Didn't their first lot sell out pretty well straight away?
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know, these blocks have not been released yet.Which is why I'm so confused. They've been announced, but not released.
> 
> http://www.ekwb.com/
> 
> They are nowhere to be found. Where did you hear that the first batch of these sold out?
Click to expand...

I assumed it because some guys say they have them, but on the EKWB site no price is next to the entry. Either that or some overclockers are getting special treatment?



You could ask derickwm or EK_tiborrr. They are with EK.


----------



## kell0w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hilpi234*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BÄM!


howd you get your block? its not even on the site!


----------



## mxthunder

I am excited. My 780Ti should be here wednesday.


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> As far as I know, these blocks have not been released yet.Which is why I'm so confused. They've been announced, but not released.
> 
> http://www.ekwb.com/
> 
> They are nowhere to be found. Where did you hear that the first batch of these sold out?


They have not officially been released yet, but some people have them already for some reason. Don't know why that is, but this is what Derrick from EK had to say in another thread:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1440586/evga-announced-gtx-780-ti-classified/100#post_21216749

He said the block would be readily available "this week" but he said that exactly one week ago. I read another post by some random poster that said he saw the block briefly posted up on EK's web shop but it was briefly taken down. Maybe there's some problems with production.


----------



## vlps5122

a few pages back someone mentioned that EK had them listed on their site temporarily (in error). i guess they honored the shipment since he paid and they are coming out soon anyway.


----------



## compddd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Flashing the card to a custom bios basically will give you access to higher power limits, more volts if youre one of the ones thats stuck at 1.187, higher fan profile, no boost so the clock you set it at is the clock you get, no guess work from nvidia.


Without touching anything on my card, Precision says my voltage is 1.187 when I go into a game. Does that mean I'm one of the guys stuck at 1.187?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compddd*
> 
> Without touching anything on my card, Precision says my voltage is 1.187 when I go into a game. Does that mean I'm one of the guys stuck at 1.187?


move the voltage slider all the way up and see what it say's


----------



## kell0w

yeah on their Facebook page, they said it was suppose to be today but they still haven't released it







. trying to pick it 2 of them


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compddd*
> 
> Without touching anything on my card, Precision says my voltage is 1.187 when I go into a game. Does that mean I'm one of the guys stuck at 1.187?


You can force 2d/throttle with Nvidia inspector Multi-display power save. Just right click on the "overclocking" button, & it's in there. You have two options, to open & close it every time you run a 3D application, OR add the 3d application .exe to the "Full 3D Applications" window.


----------



## compddd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> You can force 2d/throttle with Nvidia inspector Multi-display power save. Just right click on the "overclocking" button, & it's in there. You have two options, to open & close it every time you run a 3D application, OR add the 3d application .exe to the "Full 3D Applications" window.


My voltage stays at 1.187 even when I move the slider up. Why is that? Only way to fix it is with Skynet's bios?


----------



## Petet1990

Anyone here know how the 780 ti do in 7680x1440? I am concerned by the 3gb limit


----------



## Sainth

I will prob get my block this week, my retailer got some coming his way.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compddd*
> 
> My voltage stays at 1.187 even when I move the slider up. Why is that? Only way to fix it is with Skynet's bios?


I don't know much about the 780Ti's new power features, so I can't really help on that. I can tell you that Skyn3t's bios are NUMMBBBAAA OONNEEEE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petet1990*
> 
> Anyone here know how the 780 ti do in 7680x1440? I am concerned by the 3gb limit


It could be a serious limiting factor in any new title. You would have to turn down some settings, which defeats the purpose of owning "worlds fastest"

Titans are still multi-monitor king.


----------



## Petet1990

I see..I know this is the 780 ti thread but what u think of the 290 or 290x?


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petet1990*
> 
> I see..I know this is the 780 ti thread but what u think of the 290 or 290x?


R9 290 and R9 290x are without a doubt impressive cards at very competitive price-points. The 290x beats a GTX 780 out of the box in most cases. However, the GTX 780 and GTX 780 Ti have more room for overclocking, and thus, more performance.

GTX 780 Ti beats an R9 290x at stock, however it's roughly $200 more. Where the GTX 780/GTX780 Ti shine is the power consumption/temp, decent stock cooler, and overclockability. It does a great job of exhausting the hot air while keeping the GPU cool, and stays pretty quiet as well. As far as I've heard, the R9 290x tends to run pretty hot and has a less than impressive stock cooler that's pretty loud at anything above 50%. I've also heard that, the R9 290x already comes aggressively clocked, meaning that you have limited room for overclocking past the stock clocks. (especially considering the heat output of the card at stock)

They're both great cards. If I had to decide between an R9 290x and a GTX 780, I'd personally go for the GTX 780.

If you have some extra cash to spend, you can always pay $699.99 and go for the GTX 780 Ti. It's ultimately your call. Check out some benchmarks and reviews to see if it fits what you're looking for.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petet1990*
> 
> I see..I know this is the 780 ti thread but what u think of the 290 or 290x?


portrait mode bezel correction is flat out broken = no go for a huge % of multi-monitor users. Also, CF+Eyefinity seems to still have frame rate issues. Most of the reviews I have seen show 780Ti/Titan have a more steady frame rate in Sli+surround Vs. Xfire+Eyefinity. 290x tends to pull ahead (slightly) on single large screens. Too many driver issues for me too consider it, black screen issues through multiple generations = amd has an inherent flaw some where. CF (on single screens) scales better than SLi.

so, to sum it up...

Sli+Surround> CF+Eyefinity (when talking 3 playable monitors, we all know nvidia doesn't support more than three screens+accessories) Terrible cooler, persistent driver issues, portrait bezel correction is 100% broken. CF>Sli. Anyone who say's "people buy reference models to water cool" are 100% bonkers & posting from planet derp. Titan cooler>290 cooler. Nvidia drivers>AMD drivers.



custom PCB's will fix a few issues.








I swear this didn't post, hence the second post.


----------



## Petet1990

Lol I have a 780 sc right now


----------



## Chronic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Hmm.. A OCed 690(1176-1189) gets about 2K more GPU score.
> 
> Guys is there a possibility that the i7 920 is bottlenecking the 780Ti?
> 
> I mean a 1345Mhz 780Ti shouldn't be a little closer to the gpu score of 21K of a OCed 690?


Yes but very little if any. You're comparing a single gpu card to a dual gpu card when you should be comparing it to the Titan. You wont see many people breaking 19K graphics score with a reference 780ti @ 1.212 volts.


----------



## 6steven9

Just Pick Up Thses Babies




























Now just waiting on the RIVBE should be here this week


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petet1990*
> 
> I see..I know this is the 780 ti thread but what u think of the 290 or 290x?


I personally thinks the 290 is much better choice then 290x. Cheaper, chance to unlock shaders, etc.
When comparing against 780 ti though, you trade price vs performance and possible mantle performance boost for cooler, quieter cards, extra performance(not much, debatable), stability and power draw. Your choice, if you want go pure performance, I say nvidia. P/P, AMD does have the crown of that usually.


----------



## Petet1990

Well I will be on water and looking to do 7680x1440 and titans are 1g per card..dont wana spend 2g on cards:thumb:


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petet1990*
> 
> Well I will be on water and looking to do 7680x1440 and titans are 1g per card..dont wana spend 2g on cards:thumb:


7680x1440 you might want to consider 290x or titans then, sorry to say really :x i have 7680x1440 set up, but ive been playing on 2560x1440 lately, 7680x1440 will eat through 3gb of vram unless you turn all the settings down a bit.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 7680x1440 you might want to consider 290x or titans then, sorry to say really :x i have 7680x1440 set up, but ive been playing on 2560x1440 lately, 7680x1440 will eat through 3gb of vram unless you turn all the settings down a bit.


Save a few bucks and buy some flashable 290 non-X cards imo


----------



## szeged

could do that too







i forgot the 290 existed actually lol.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Save a few bucks and buy some flashable 290 non-X cards imo


Yeah, I would go with tri fire if you are WCIng. Those cards are hot. Also watch for power consumption.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petet1990*
> 
> Well I will be on water and looking to do 7680x1440 and titans are 1g per card..dont wana spend 2g on cards:thumb:


You can get warrantied titans for 600-750 these days. No point in buying them brand new.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Save a few bucks and buy some flashable 290 non-X cards imo


I still feel like we don't have definitive proof that it's actually happening. WOOT the 290 chip has the 290x stamp on it, That's because it's a defused 290X!!! Also, no one seems willing to run anything besides standard benches. No one has tried truly shader based content comparison.







Though, I haven't been in the thread in awhile. a bios isn't a bios isn't a bios. People seem to think the only difference between 290 bios & 290x bios is the core count.







We would need some one like Skyn3t to crack it open & do an actual comparison.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> You can get warrantied titans for 600-750 these days. No point in buying them brand new.
> I still feel like we don't have definitive proof that it's actually happening. WOOT the 290 chip has the 290x stamp on it, That's because it's a defused 290X!!! Also, no one seems willing to run anything besides standard benches. No one has tried truly shader based content comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though, I haven't been in the thread in awhile. a bios isn't a bios isn't a bios. People seem to think the only difference between 290 bios & 290x bios is the core count.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We would need some one like Skyn3t to crack it open & do an actual comparison.


That's a fair enough point, I too haven't been keeping on top of things regarding 290 flashing either. That being said, I think I heard OCUK actually selling pre-flashed 290's for a small bump in cost over a regular 290, so you'd hope that at least they themselves have identified some value in flashing the bios over. As I said though, I haven't kept up with the latest


----------



## szeged

yeah i wouldnt grab a new titan today ever lol, theyre going for as low as $600 around these parts now, and thats with the transferrable warranty, so if anything does go wrong, just rma it.


----------



## Petet1990

i was debating on the 290 but everywhere i read about them..there nuthin special...not much overclocking room and idk how reliable cf is


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I still feel like we don't have definitive proof that it's actually happening. WOOT the 290 chip has the 290x stamp on it, That's because it's a defused 290X!!! Also, no one seems willing to run anything besides standard benches. No one has tried truly shader based content comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though, I haven't been in the thread in awhile. a bios isn't a bios isn't a bios. People seem to think the only difference between 290 bios & 290x bios is the core count.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We would need some one like Skyn3t to crack it open & do an actual comparison.


I've got my doubts as well. Until i see a legitimate side by side comparison from a respected website, im taking this unlocking frenzy with a grain of salt. I still havent seen an unlocked 290 next to a real 290x in the same setup!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petet1990*
> 
> Well I will be on water and looking to do 7680x1440 and titans are 1g per card..dont wana spend 2g on cards:thumb:


At that resolution, used titans or a hawaii card will be your best bet. The 780ti is indeed a beast, but in my opinion the extra fps is not worth the insecurity of having 3gb of ram. Titans will give you lots of room for future growth with all that memory, but for the price of 2 used you could probably pick up 3 290's and get some pretty decent performance. But again, 2 gigs less of ram. Not sure how much new games are using these days at that rez, with my 1440p monitor its not uncommon to see over 2.2gb used in gpu-z on unmodded games.


----------



## Zawarudo

Guys, there's been a change of plans for me. My dad died a week or so ago and I have to pay for a funeral. That being said I wont be getting a Ti for a while. Does my tool work with the Ti or not? if it doesn't just let me know what you guys need and I'll get something built for you. (Memory over volting will probably still not be do able) sorry I haven't been active lately, cheers


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> Guys, there's been a change of plans for me. My dad died a week or so ago and I have to pay for a funeral. That being said I wont be getting a Ti for a while. Does my tool work with the Ti or not? if it doesn't just let me know what you guys need and I'll get something built for you. (Memory over volting will probably still not be do able) sorry I haven't been active lately, cheers


holy hell dude, thats awful news to hear. I hope everything turns out okay for yo, our TI's can wait, you go have some you time.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> Guys, there's been a change of plans for me. My dad died a week or so ago and I have to pay for a funeral. That being said I wont be getting a Ti for a while. Does my tool work with the Ti or not? if it doesn't just let me know what you guys need and I'll get something built for you. (Memory over volting will probably still not be do able) sorry I haven't been active lately, cheers


well afterburner dosent fully support 780ti as of now. not sure if that makes a difference or not


----------



## Petet1990

yea im looking at the 290s hard now..for 400 cant go wrong..and yea im on one 1440p moniter w a 780 and the vram usage was reading 2.5gb in bf4


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> Guys, there's been a change of plans for me. My dad died a week or so ago and I have to pay for a funeral. That being said I wont be getting a Ti for a while. Does my tool work with the Ti or not? if it doesn't just let me know what you guys need and I'll get something built for you. (Memory over volting will probably still not be do able) sorry I haven't been active lately, cheers


Mate, my condolences. If there's anything we can do for you, let us know


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> That's a fair enough point, I too haven't been keeping on top of things regarding 290 flashing either. That being said, I think I heard OCUK actually selling pre-flashed 290's for a small bump in cost over a regular 290, so you'd hope that at least they themselves have identified some value in flashing the bios over. As I said though, I haven't kept up with the latest


The pre-flashing simply means it comes with unlocked voltage.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The pre-flashing simply means it comes with unlocked voltage.


Forgive my wording, I've heard they've flashed the 290X bios onto them; whether or not that simply means they have unlocked voltage or something else is unclear to me


----------



## Renairy

Yeah Zawarudo, have some time to grieve buddy we can wait there's no rush. All the very best.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The pre-flashing simply means it comes with unlocked voltage.


Sorry for double posting and double quoting, here's a link from OCUK

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18559335

Is there a big diff between the 290x and the 290 at large resolutions anyway?


----------



## Renairy

Someone was saying regardless of software, the GPU still works in 13Mhz increments.
So i did the math and worked out that 1300 isn't part of the table, instead 1306 is.
Since 1202 is the last clock on the boost table in stock BIOS:

1202 + 13 + 13 +13 + 13 +13 + 13 + 13 + 13 = 1306Mhz

I managed 1306Mhz / 1.187v - Boost 2.0 enabled








Though i cannot even touch my mem at that clock or it gets unstable quick.

So far it is rock solid stable @ 1306Mhz, Boost enabled and only 1.187v (starts off with 1.2v but drops a step due to voltage limit)
Tested Far cry 3 (fully maxxed 8xMSAA, Ultra - gave me between 70- 100 FPS !!!!), Crysis 3, Valley, Heaven, Fire strike, BF4 and Tomb Raider









Not gonna worry with benchmark scores since win8.1 skews em hard.



Go Ti GOGOGOOGOGOG


----------



## compddd

What's your ASIC?


----------



## Renairy

72.8 %


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> well afterburner dosent fully support 780ti as of now. not sure if that makes a difference or not


Sure it does...when you make a GUI using AB commands








Sorry Zawarudo, my condolences.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Someone was saying regardless of software, the GPU still works in 13Mhz increments.
> So i did the math and worked out that 1300 isn't part of the table, instead 1306 is.
> Since 1202 is the last clock on the boost table in stock BIOS:
> 
> 1202 + 13 + 13 +13 + 13 +13 + 13 + 13 + 13 = 1306Mhz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I managed 1306Mhz / 1.187v - Boost 2.0 enabled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though i cannot even touch my mem at that clock or it gets unstable quick.
> 
> So far it is rock solid stable @ 1306Mhz, Boost enabled and only 1.187v (starts off with 1.2v but drops a step due to voltage limit)
> Tested Far cry 3 (fully maxxed 8xMSAA, Ultra - gave me between 70- 100 FPS !!!!), Crysis 3, Valley, Heaven, Fire strike, BF4 and Tomb Raider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not gonna worry with benchmark scores since win8.1 skews em hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go Ti GOGOGOOGOGOG


13mhz bins, margin of 1. @least, this has been the going opinion since conception. It's pulled from the bios it's self. Go to the common tab @ go to the boost limit slider. The bumps are either 13, or 13.5 w/ a margin of 1 every now & then. The 1306 bump is actually 1306.5 according to the bios. Lowest clock is 301.


----------



## Renairy

I just dont understand how gpu-z and precX still report the clocks wrong.
You'd think if what your saying is true about the Ti, theyd fix it already.

Still are you sure that this time round, the Ti is different ?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> I just dont understand how gpu-z and precX still report the clocks wrong.
> You'd think if what your saying is true about the Ti, theyd fix it already.
> 
> Still are you sure that this time round, the Ti is different ?


It's not different. It's the same architecture. The 13+ bins(some with .5 margin of 1) start @ 301mhz.

I can +1 my clock, & it will report in gpu-Z, but it's wrong!

WHY HAS MY YOUTUBE SOUND LOST TRACK WITH VIDEOS

It applies to ALL kepler cards. We use to have the same debates with fermi's +5.


----------



## fleetfeather

a mate of mine just received his 780Ti ACX. he's bragging and making me feel like crap because i don't have a graphics card yet.

he doesn't know I have a evbot and am waiting for a 780Ti classy tho


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Mate, my condolences. If there's anything we can do for you, let us know


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Yeah Zawarudo, have some time to grieve buddy we can wait there's no rush. All the very best.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Sure it does...when you make a GUI using AB commands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Zawarudo, my condolences.


Thanks guys, I'll try and get something sorted soon. Times be tough at the moment.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It's not different. It's the same architecture. The 13+ bins(some with .5 margin of 1) start @ 301mhz.
> 
> I can +1 my clock, & it will report in gpu-Z, but it's wrong!
> 
> WHY HAS MY YOUTUBE SOUND LOST TRACK WITH VIDEOS
> 
> It applies to ALL kepler cards. We use to have the same debates with fermi's +5.


This ^


----------



## V5-aps

EK 780 Ti waterblocks available on their site now


----------



## bukkit

mine came a few days ago, just got around to posting it on here. i still need to update my rig picture







this card is a beast.


----------



## Hilpi234

After some testing i can say, Voltage does not scale well, on my gpu... Asic 78,7

1306/3750 @ 1,162v Artifact free and stable in Tomb Raider
1333/3750 @ 1,212v Artifact free and stable in Tomb Raider

This was all tested with Fullcover Block.
GPU temp did not exceed 42°C

Fans on the Radis @ 400 RPM


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hilpi234*
> 
> After some testing i can say, Voltage does not scale well, on my gpu...
> 
> 1306/3750 @ 1,162v Artifact free and stable in Tomb Raider
> 1333/3750 @ 1,212v Artifact free and stable in Tomb Raider
> 
> This was all tested with Fullcover Block.
> GPU temp did not exceed 42°C
> 
> Fans on the Radis @ 400 RPM


nice temps you got.What asiq quality have your card?Mine is 83.2% and i cant reach those clocks.on valley i can run 1290/3900 1212v i think i cant go higher


----------



## Hilpi234

Asic is 78,7

But i have to say, a 300 MHZ Bump @ the same voltage is quiet n1









In Tombraider the chip @ 1,162 stays under 100 % of the power limit
with 1.212 the chip needs around 115% of the power limit


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hilpi234*
> 
> Asic is 78,7


probably i have issue from my psu


----------



## brandon6199

EK GTX 780 Ti blocks have been released.

http://www.ekwb.com/news/421/19/EK-FC780-GTX-Ti-for-NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-780-Ti-released/


----------



## Sainth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> EK GTX 780 Ti blocks have been released.
> 
> http://www.ekwb.com/news/421/19/EK-FC780-GTX-Ti-for-NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-780-Ti-released/


Yaay


----------



## DuckKnuckle

So this arrived this morning...I'm stuck at work and my father is toying with me. Sending me so many pictures of the GPU


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> So this arrived this morning...I'm stuck at work and my father is toying with me. Sending me so many pictures of the GPU












i like your dad.


----------



## Fniz92

780 Ti Classified sneak peak.


__
http://instagr.am/p/hLwkxgOIT1%2F/

W..wh..... why the red plate?


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fniz92*
> 
> 780 Ti Classified sneak peak.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/hLwkxgOIT1%2F/
> 
> W..wh..... why the red plate?


Don't think it's going to be a classy. Probably GTX760 X2 like what Asus did with the Mars.


----------



## Fniz92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Don't think it's going to be a classy. Probably GTX760 X2 like what Asus did with the Mars.


Let's hope not


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

It's not dual GPU.


----------



## superx51

It's the classified 780ti


----------



## Fniz92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> It's not dual GPU.


I think I like you









Thought it's intresting with the red plate, the 780 Ti classified on evga.com is exactly like the 780 Classified.
Perhaps the 780 Ti Classified have had some tweaks, either way I'll have the best christmas gift soon


----------



## compddd

I'm a noobie when it comes to OCing GPUs, I have a quick question about my 780 Ti

How come if I leave power target at 100% in Precision I'm not stable in games at 1274, but if I raise power target in Precision to 106% I'm stable in games at 1274?


----------



## Sk1llS

Anyone have an idiots guide to overclocking the Ti?


----------



## nachoarroyo

Hi all, amazing thread here, is available yet a MOD BIOS for GTX 780 Ti reference, for increase the Voltage +1.2V?

Thanks all!

Nacho


----------



## SeeThruHead

Look what I just got. Cmon classy!


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> 
> 
> Look what I just got. Cmon classy!


Woohoo!!


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> 
> 
> Look what I just got. Cmon classy!


Can I haz?


----------



## iamhollywood5

Just a reminder to any potential buyers that the Nvidia Holiday Bundle ends today









I gotta make a tough decision...


----------



## SeeThruHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> Just a reminder to any potential buyers that the Nvidia Holiday Bundle ends today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta make a tough decision...


I just ordered a 770 to take advantage of the bundle (also bought a shield.) Can't decide whether to put it in my HTPC or keep it sealed and resell after the holidays.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

So here's my 780 Ti



I've OC'd it but when I run Heaven, the GPU clock stays at 549MHz. Any ideas?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> So here's my 780 Ti
> 
> 
> 
> I've OC'd it but when I run Heaven, the GPU clock stays at 549MHz. Any ideas?


try re-installing the drivers


----------



## DuckKnuckle

I got it sorted. Just increased the power target to 106% and it's clocking higher now.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compddd*
> 
> I'm a noobie when it comes to OCing GPUs, I have a quick question about my 780 Ti
> 
> How come if I leave power target at 100% in Precision I'm not stable in games at 1274, but if I raise power target in Precision to 106% I'm stable in games at 1274?


That's how it works. 100% is the stock 2xx watts. When you go to 106% it's giving the card the ability to draw more power, which is needed for the higher clocks. It means you are limited by power & not voltage in this scenario.


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> So here's my 780 Ti
> 
> 
> 
> I've OC'd it but when I run Heaven, the GPU clock stays at 549MHz. Any ideas?


I think that is a bug. sometimes in oc evga precision show me 549Mhz on the core.... if i reboot it return to show me the right clock.....



This is my maximum score....... i can go higher by overclocking my ram to 2400mhz, but it cause problems with bf4.....


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> Are all 780 Tis guaranteed to be using the B1 chip?


Yes!


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> Are all 780 Tis guaranteed to be using the B1 chip?


----------



## Arizonian

Very detailed review on the EVGA ACX 780 Ti on Guru3D released today.

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/evga_geforce_gtx_780_ti_sc_acx_superclock_review,1.html

Also I read in conclusion that EVGA also bundles Deadfall Adventures, Painkiller Hell & Damnation, and Rise of the Triad for free. Has anyone claimed theirs? Does the game keys come in the box?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Very detailed review on the EVGA ACX 780 Ti on Guru3D released today.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/evga_geforce_gtx_780_ti_sc_acx_superclock_review,1.html
> 
> Also I read in conclusion that EVGA also bundles Deadfall Adventures, Painkiller Hell & Damnation, and Rise of the Triad for free. Has anyone claimed theirs? Does the game keys come in the box?


you get it from their site, i got deadfall adventures, so far. confirmed working


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Very detailed review on the EVGA ACX 780 Ti on Guru3D released today.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/evga_geforce_gtx_780_ti_sc_acx_superclock_review,1.html
> 
> Also I read in conclusion that EVGA also bundles Deadfall Adventures, Painkiller Hell & Damnation, and Rise of the Triad for free. Has anyone claimed theirs? Does the game keys come in the box?


Register your card and then there will be a button to click on the evga site to get your code emailed.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> you get it from their site, i got deadfall adventures, so far. confirmed working


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Register your card and then there will be a button to click on the evga site to get your code emailed.


Thanks for the confirmation. Will be checking that tomorrow. Mines arrives tomorrow. Pulled the trigger on Monday before specials ended today. Took take advantage of Nvidia Shield coupon (gift for nephews), and at least two of the three games in the bundle I was going to buy anyway.

Pretty much a $540 card in my eyes.


----------



## Testier

Anyone knows if the arctic hybrid have good VRM cooling?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Anyone knows if the arctic hybrid have good VRM cooling?


i dont think it would be enough for 1.3v+, but its probably better than the reference cooler on them.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Anyone knows if the arctic hybrid have good VRM cooling?


Not much better than stock as the core is watercooled but the VRM´s are aircooled!


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i dont think it would be enough for 1.3v+, but its probably better than the reference cooler on them.


I am looking into water cooling, but I do not think it is a worthy investment at this point. My 600T will be replaced due to dead fan controller. I am looking into a S5 mercury and a full loop. I think it would be too expensive and save it for my next build with haswell e.


----------



## Spartan F8

So what kind of idle speeds are you guys with reference superclocked cards? I think my card is HOT, running about 60 degrees at idle with no tweaks. When i put it under load it jumps to 82 pretty quick and starts to throttle. I set a tighter fan curve and i can keep it barely under 80 at load but it still idles at 60ish ~ 45% fan speed(highest speed that is still completely in-audable).

I through the skyn3t bios onto it and can overclock to [email protected] but even at 100% fan speed it exceeds 80 degrees an starts to artifact. 1368 doesn't artifact at all until it gets over 80 so i think this card is not only hot but from looking at other posts i think the GTX780ti in general is a bit heat sensitive for artifacts over 80 degrees.

I am wondering about either RMAing it to see if i can do better or maybe reseating the heatsink. I don't want to go water since i have a closed circuit CPU cooler already(rather not complicate the case). I would just not overclock and deal with stock settings(actually i can run 1241mhz stable and stick at 80) but i am worried that it might crap out sooner than later running at that temp.

What do you guys think? Any ideas or thoughts are welcome

EDIT: I am getting artifacts in Valley extreme @1440p


----------



## szeged

60 at idle seems wayyyyy too hot lol. mine was idling at 24c last night in between bench runs.

maybe take off the heatsink, redo the tim and try again?


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 60 at idle seems wayyyyy too hot lol. mine was idling at 24c last night in between bench runs.
> 
> maybe take off the heatsink, redo the tim and try again?


I was thinking that but i was weighing the chances of it getting better with a reseat against the prospect of losing the warranty by taking off the heatsink.


----------



## szeged

do you have an EVGA card? taking off the heatsink wont void evga warranties. you could pretty much throw your evga card into oncoming traffic and it wouldnt void.


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> do you have an EVGA card? taking off the heatsink wont void evga warranties. you could pretty much throw your evga card into oncoming traffic and it wouldnt void.


Yes i do have an EVGA card







and i did not know that it would not void the warranty. The card has one of those "void if removed" stickers on it that got me questionable. i guess i will try a re-seat and re-paste.

EDIT: if the repaste does not cool things down would you think a RMA is in order?


----------



## szeged

the void if removed sticker, is it the serial number sticker? if so then yeah dont remove that lol.

if repasting it doesnt help, how is the airflow in your case? also what are your ambient temps like?

if nothing is working it might be time for an rma.


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> the void if removed sticker, is it the serial number sticker? if so then yeah dont remove that lol.
> 
> if repasting it doesnt help, how is the airflow in your case? also what are your ambient temps like?
> 
> if nothing is working it might be time for an rma.


I have a Thermaltake Armor+ case so the airflow is as good as any(got all the extra fans connected). My ambient room temps are about 18-20 degrees(65-70F) maybe cooler(i am in the basement). I guess i will re-seat and re-paste. It has been a long time sine

i have not re-seated a GPU in a long time(last one was a 9800) any tips or warnings?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartan F8*
> 
> I have a Thermaltake Armor+ case so the airflow is as good as any(got all the extra fans connected). My ambient room temps are about 18-20 degrees(65-70F) maybe cooler(i am in the basement). I guess i will re-seat and re-paste. It has been a long time sine
> 
> i have not re-seated a GPU in a long time(last one was a 9800) any tips or warnings?


keep track of your screws and thermal pads, dont want to end up losing any like i usually do lol.

dont use too much thermal paste


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> keep track of your screws and thermal pads, dont want to end up losing any like i usually do lol.
> 
> dont use too much thermal paste


Thanks. I will BRB lol.


----------



## vlps5122

have you guys heard the titan black edition rumors? remember a way back when we thought the 780 ti would have a black ti version? apparently that was a titan ultra version. i dont see how they could market it with this already being a fully unlocked gk110. $300 more for 3gb more of vram?


----------



## szeged

its nvidia, they could market it as their ceo gets to take a dump in your mouth for every card you buy from them and some people would still go for it.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> its nvidia, they could market it as their ceo gets to take a dump in your mouth for every card you buy from them and some people would still go for it.


yeah apparently nvidia reps admitted that the card would get bad reviews because of the price but that they felt the 1-2% would still go out and buy it


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartan F8*
> 
> Thanks. I will BRB lol.


Well i don't have the right torque bit to perform this operation. I have one size too big







. I will have to run out tomorrow and get the right size to re-seat the heatsink.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> have you guys heard the titan black edition rumors? remember a way back when we thought the 780 ti would have a black ti version? apparently that was a titan ultra version. i dont see how they could market it with this already being a fully unlocked gk110. $300 more for 3gb more of vram?


Way back when, as in 3 weeks ago?









The only thing Titan black can be is 6gb 2880 core unit. If it does come to fruition, 780ti BE will not exist.

*Just remember, for every 10 VideoCardZ stories, .5 come to fruition.* oh wait...


----------



## kaiqi07

Hi guys, I will be getting aquacomputer 780Ti blocks for my 780TIs. Do you guys knw if EK backplate could fit the AQC blocks?

As the AQC backplates have issues with RIVE motherboard as it is too thick and cant be mounted. When mounted it will be obstruct by the mobo I/O panel.


----------



## Spartan F8

Yeah it is not ambient or case temp. I just pulled the side off and aimed a 600mm fan at it on high(enough wind to knock stuff off the table) and got maybe 3 degrees lower idle and 5ish on load. A slight improvement but still nowhere near where it should be. Everywhere i have looked tells me these should run around 30 degrees at idle which is like half what i am getting at 60ish. Hopefully the re-seat tomorrow helps. I would hate to be out a card for a few days


----------



## szeged

you can cross ship rma with evga







no being out a card!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaiqi07*
> 
> Hi guys, I will be getting aquacomputer 780Ti blocks for my 780TIs. Do you guys knw if EK backplate could fit the AQC blocks?
> 
> As the AQC backplates have issues with RIVE motherboard as it is too thick and cant be mounted. When mounted it will be obstruct by the mobo I/O panel.


Just be careful, those "active" back plates have been known to leak where the heat pipe goes into the link.,


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Just be careful, those "active" back plates have been known to leak where the heat pipe goes into the link.,


What are the uses of active backplate with cards that have no vram on the back?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> What are the uses of active backplate with cards that have no vram on the back?


Looks cool.


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartan F8*
> 
> ...*1368 doesn't artifact at all* ...
> I am wondering about either RMAing it to see if i can do better or maybe reseating the heatsink.


No way, better send it to me








Just remount your heatsink apply paste and tighten the mounting screws.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> its nvidia, they could market it as their ceo gets to take a dump in your mouth for every card you buy from them and some people would still go for it.


i'd pay 1,000$ for that.


----------



## TobbbeSWE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> i'd pay 1,000$ for that.


oh that's quite nasty boy







haha


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> i'd pay 1,000$ for that.


For someone to take a dump in your mouth? You have ah.. strange .... "interests"


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> For someone to take a dump in your mouth? You have ah.. strange .... *Tastes*


Fixed.

but he poo's green!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Someone was saying regardless of software, the GPU still works in 13Mhz increments.
> So i did the math and worked out that 1300 isn't part of the table, instead 1306 is.
> Since 1202 is the last clock on the boost table in stock BIOS:
> 
> 1202 + 13 + 13 +13 + 13 +13 + 13 + 13 + 13 = 1306Mhz
> 
> I managed 1306Mhz / 1.187v - Boost 2.0 enabled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though i cannot even touch my mem at that clock or it gets unstable quick.
> 
> So far it is rock solid stable @ 1306Mhz, Boost enabled and only 1.187v (starts off with 1.2v but drops a step due to voltage limit)
> Tested Far cry 3 (fully maxxed 8xMSAA, Ultra - gave me between 70- 100 FPS !!!!), Crysis 3, Valley, Heaven, Fire strike, BF4 and Tomb Raider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not gonna worry with benchmark scores since win8.1 skews em hard.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go Ti GOGOGOOGOGOG


I was waiting for this moment, because you are the only one that believe the Ti has a increment of +1







.



Spoiler: Increment of 13: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> No guine big cuz I won't and I never inject venomous into it only *P*ower!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice chart he just made.
> 
> Ok let me clear this up Nvidia has been on that table for such a long time. IIRC Fermi has increment of +5 not sure but and error margin of -2 kepler has increment of +13 error margin of -1.
> *S*ometimes even if you dial +13 in such a core clock close to any number by half I mean 90*1.5* Mhz and you add +13 to move tha cloc clock up you need to add the error margin +1 in order to get going and use the increment +13.
> 
> Some architecture has the error margin of -3 to -6 depends on how they clock the GPU. I know it is a such a bug but *I*t *i*s *w*hat *i*t *i*s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is good that you guys start this conversation here because I have seen many video review on YouTube the guys keep add round numbers to OC the GPU. I had changed my pant's many time lol






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 13mhz bins, margin of 1. @least, this has been the going opinion since conception. It's pulled from the bios it's self. Go to the common tab @ go to the boost limit slider. The bumps are either 13, or 13.5 w/ a margin of 1 every now & then. The 1306 bump is actually 1306.5 according to the bios. Lowest clock is 301.


This


----------



## TobbbeSWE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartan F8*
> 
> I through the skyn3t bios onto it and can overclock to [email protected] but even at 100% fan speed it exceeds 80 degrees an starts to artifact. 1368 doesn't artifact at all until it gets over 80 so i think this card is not only hot but from looking at other posts i think the GTX780ti in general is a bit heat sensitive for artifacts over 80 degrees.
> 
> I am wondering about either RMAing it to see if i can do better or maybe reseating the heatsink. I don't want to go water since i have a closed circuit CPU cooler already(rather not complicate the case). I would just not overclock and deal with stock settings(actually i can run 1241mhz stable and stick at 80) but i am worried that it might crap out sooner than later running at that temp.
> 
> What do you guys think? Any ideas or thoughts are welcome
> 
> EDIT: I am getting artifacts in Valley extreme @1440p


Heat Artifacts seams to be a problem for gk110. My 2 old 780 lightnings both got artifacts when they hit 80c paste 1370mhz. Clocked at 1360mhz 80c + no artifacts.

Someone else getting artifacts due to heat when card is Clocked more than 1370mhz? Are heat the main cause? Or is it something else.

Will proper watercooling takeaway the artifacts?


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> No way, better send it to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just remount your heatsink apply paste and tighten the mounting screws.


Yeah it doesn't artifact until the 4-5th run through valley which is when it finally gets to 80 degrees(fan at 100%). Even at fan speed of 100% the coolest idle speed is 47 degrees. It has got to be poor seating. I guess i will find out tomorrow one i get the torque bit(can't believe i didn't have it







). My arctic silver will be a good addition anyway. The fact is though that if it can't stay cool even with the good OC it has got to go back.

How much performance is everyone getting from the memory overclock? I have mine at 7600 and i really only see about a 2% increase in frames from stock VRAM(could be due to heat) i am wondering if the memory OC is really worth it.

EDIT: What do you guys think about this https://store.nzxt.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=RL-KRG10


----------



## askala2

780ti 3 sli..

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7500906

P29523 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Ti(3x) and Intel Core i7-3930K Processor

Graphics Score45535

Physics Score15547

Combined Score12899

I think that pci 3.0 is better than pci 2.0

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1644955?
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1157799


----------



## verbatim

I jyst got a plain gigabyte 780ti. What do you use to overclock it? MSI aB dont work and I cant seem to find anything else..


----------



## latprod

Maybe this is a dumb question, but I'm not afraid to ask dumb questions








Is there a difference between different manufacturers like msi, asus, zotac, gainward etc on the reference 780Ti?
You know, in terms the components used to manufacture it?
Or are they all the same, so that if you get a referance card, you get a referance card?
I've got two 780's, but they are just generating way too much heat the way they are laid out, so I'm gonna exchange them for a pair of Ti referance cards.
Also, there is no custom bios available, and both have elpida memory.
I'm not gonna wait for aftermarket coolers since I'm probably gonna watercool them down the line anyway.
Is there a danger of getting crap memory on any of the new 780Ti's?

Thanks dudes and dudettes!


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *verbatim*
> 
> I jyst got a plain gigabyte 780ti. What do you use to overclock it? MSI aB dont work and I cant seem to find anything else..


I received my Gigabyte 780 Ti yesterday. I'm using EVGA Precision X to OC. Works perfectly for me.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latprod*
> 
> Maybe this is a dumb question, but I'm not afraid to ask dumb questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a difference between different manufacturers like msi, asus, zotac, gainward etc on the reference 780Ti?
> You know, in terms the components used to manufacture it?
> Or are they all the same, so that if you get a referance card, you get a referance card?
> I've got two 780's, but they are just generating way too much heat the way they are laid out, so I'm gonna exchange them for a pair of Ti referance cards.
> Also, there is no custom bios available, and both have elpida memory.
> I'm not gonna wait for aftermarket coolers since I'm probably gonna watercool them down the line anyway.
> Is there a danger of getting crap memory on any of the new 780Ti's?
> 
> Thanks dudes and dudettes!


On reference pcb's the only difference is the name







all the components are the same with reference cards.

Theres always the slight chance you get crap memory, but so far from what ive seen on the 780ti most cards overclock to roughly 3800 or so, mine will do 4000 on the memory easily with hynix vram


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *askala2*
> 
> 780ti 3 sli..
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7500906
> 
> P29523 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Ti(3x) and Intel Core i7-3930K Processor
> 
> Graphics Score45535
> 
> Physics Score15547
> 
> Combined Score12899
> 
> I think that pci 3.0 is better than pci 2.0
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1644955?
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1157799


what in the world happened to your d14?


----------



## latprod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> On reference pcb's the only difference is the name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all the components are the same with reference cards.
> 
> Theres always the slight chance you get crap memory, but so far from what ive seen on the 780ti most cards overclock to roughly 3800 or so, mine will do 4000 on the memory easily with hynix vram


good, then I can order right away









Which one do you have then?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latprod*
> 
> good, then I can order right away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one do you have then?


i always go with EVGA because their customer service is the absolute best


----------



## askala2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> what in the world happened to your d14?


i am married with my lover^


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *askala2*
> 
> i am married with my lover^


my friend, you should give your lover a bath. she/he looks a bit dirty


----------



## latprod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i always go with EVGA because their customer service is the absolute best


Alright, thanks bro.
Evga referance isn't in stock atm, but the place i buy from has exceptional customer service so I'm not too worried about it.
they've got MSI, Asus, Zotac and Gainward referance cards atm.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latprod*
> 
> Alright, thanks bro.
> Evga referance isn't in stock atm, but the place i buy from has exceptional customer service so I'm not too worried about it.
> they've got MSI, Asus, Zotac and Gainward referance cards atm.


well if the customer service is all the same, get the one with the coolest looking box


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latprod*
> 
> Alright, thanks bro.
> Evga referance isn't in stock atm, but the place i buy from has exceptional customer service so I'm not too worried about it.
> they've got MSI, Asus, Zotac and Gainward referance cards atm.


slightly off-topic, but DYK that Zotac and Gainward (as well as PNY and Galaxy) cards all roll off the same process? Fairly sure I read that correctly the other day (someone correct me if you understand what I've misinterpreted)...

the more you know


----------



## latprod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> well if the customer service is all the same, get the one with the coolest looking box


Hahaha, good idea


----------



## latprod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> slightly off-topic, but DYK that Zotac and Gainward (as well as PNY and Galaxy) cards all roll off the same process? Fairly sure I read that correctly the other day (someone correct me if you understand what I've misinterpreted)...
> 
> the more you know


Roll off the same process?


----------



## Silent Scone

Hi all,

Can I ask if the LLC mod works with the card yet? I'm a little disappointed with my EVGA SuperClocked cards as they seem to struggle to get past 1200Mhz (one barely does that). With Precision the voltage fluctuates heavily and settles back down to 1.112V. Artefacts like mad. K-Boost has no effect. I'm assuming the cards hitting it's power target which is causing it, but most people are able to hit over 1200Mhz with ease.

Tempted to try Skyn3ts BIOS, but I'm a bit concerned as to why I can't hit decent clocks. Does using the 13+ increment really work that well?


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I was waiting for this moment, because you are the only one that believe the Ti has a increment of +1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> This


Actually bro, alot of people thinking that its +1
Hoping they release updates to the software so we know where the hell our core clocks are


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latprod*
> 
> Roll off the same process?


Get EVGA, they give you 3 free games.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latprod*
> 
> Roll off the same process?


That _was_ kinda ambiguous huh... I mean apparently they all get manufacturered at the same place/s by the same people (they are all part of "Zotac's group")

E: dw, I'm not trying to suggest anything from this haha, I also agree with everyone else and recommend Evga. I'd elaborate as to WHY I wouldn't go for a msi or galaxy reference card butttttt it tends to get people wound up quickly


----------



## latprod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Get EVGA, they give you 3 free games.


Hehe, well, they all include 3 free games here.
The same boring games tho, but still.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> That _was_ kinda ambiguous huh... I mean apparently they all get manufacturered at the same place/s by the same people (they are all part of "Zotac's group")
> 
> E: dw, I'm not trying to suggest anything from this haha, I also agree with everyone else and recommend Evga. I'd elaborate as to WHY I wouldn't go for a msi or galaxy reference card butttttt it tends to get people wound up quickly


They meant on top of the three free game bundles by Nvidia, EVGA gives you three more. Deadfall Adventures, Painkiller Hell & Damnation, and Rise of the Triad for free directly from their site when you register your product with them currently, not sure when it ends.

To add as to why, NOT saying anything bad about the others but EVGA has the best customer service hands down and easiest RMA process IMO.

Get whichever one you like. Some warranty lengths are different so check on those. EVGA allows 3 yrs plus if you register within the first 30 days an option for $30 to extend it 2 more years to 5 year total. If you plan on keeping the card that long or passing it down to another rig it can come in handy. However most people on OCN change their GPU's more frequently and extra warranty is a moot point.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> They meant on top of the three free game bundles by Nvidia, EVGA gives you three more. Deadfall Adventures, Painkiller Hell & Damnation, and Rise of the Triad for free directly from their site when you register your product with them currently, not sure when it ends.
> 
> To add as to why, NOT saying anything bad about the others but EVGA has the best customer service hands down and easiest RMA process IMO.
> 
> Get whichever one you like. Some warranty lengths are different so check on those. EVGA allows 3 yrs plus if you register within the first 30 days an option for $30 to extend it 2 more years to 5 year total. If you plan on keeping the card that long or passing it down to another rig it can come in handy. However most people on OCN change their GPU's more frequently and extra warranty is a moot point.


yep, I understood







oh, and your warranty isn't void if you decide to put your cards under water too (that's probs been mentioned already. sorry im on mobile while I working on stablising my cpu OC







)


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Actually bro, alot of people thinking that its +1
> Hoping they release updates to the software so we know where the hell our core clocks are


It is so easy to fix, I mean I already did. Flash the vbios and done deal. It has the fix for that. Run valley at stock bios and watch your GPU clock than flash the vbios and watch the magic.


----------



## latprod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> They meant on top of the three free game bundles by Nvidia, EVGA gives you three more. Deadfall Adventures, Painkiller Hell & Damnation, and Rise of the Triad for free directly from their site when you register your product with them currently, not sure when it ends.
> 
> To add as to why, NOT saying anything bad about the others but EVGA has the best customer service hands down and easiest RMA process IMO.
> 
> Get whichever one you like. Some warranty lengths are different so check on those. EVGA allows 3 yrs plus if you register within the first 30 days an option for $30 to extend it 2 more years to 5 year total. If you plan on keeping the card that long or passing it down to another rig it can come in handy. However most people on OCN change their GPU's more frequently and extra warranty is a moot point.


Hehe, well thanks for all the info, they just restocked 4 EVGA today, so I just went ahead with it


----------



## CommanderJ

Hnnngg....really tempted to replace my 690 with a TI, as a single OC Ti should come extreemely close to my 690, and be way better in games that don't do SLI (I'm looking at you, Rome 2, you bastard). Sadly not a single store in my country has the SC ACX in store...they might not get them in stock again till next year...soooo annoying.

BTW, everyone is raving about how good the EVGA classified is going to be - going on previous experience (780 classy for instance), if one has NO intention of ever watercooling, is there any point getting the classy? Will it OC any better on air on average than a ref with ACX?


----------



## sgs2008

Im wanting to go from slightly oced reference sli 680s (+105 mhz on core) to sli 780 ti classified hoping for a 60% performance increase


----------



## latprod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> yep, I understood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh, and your warranty isn't void if you decide to put your cards under water too (that's probs been mentioned already. sorry im on mobile while I working on stablising my cpu OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


yeah that's another reason I didn't wanna keep my cards, since the warranty is void if you remove the cooler, and I plan to add some watercooling to my rig in a couple of months.

EDIT: And I can finally use skyn3t's bios! whoopededooda maddafakka!


----------



## Whitechap3l

Hello Guys,
I have a question :
Is it worth to wait for partnercards ( Evga, Palit , Msi etc etc ) or just buying the Referenzmodel ?
I want to overclock the Card so or so and put it on water


----------



## latprod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whitechap3l*
> 
> Hello Guys,
> I have a question :
> Is it worth to wait for partnercards ( Evga, Palit , Msi etc etc ) or just buying the Referenzmodel ?
> I want to overclock the Card so or so and put it on water


I'm no expert, but I'm getting reference cards, since I plan to remove the stock cooler later on anyway and reflash bios.
As to OC headroom, I'm sure some of the experienced guys here can enlighten us both


----------



## fleetfeather

Overengineered cards will typically offer better oc'ing headroom, but its important to recognise the difference between a mere 'custom cooled card' and a 'custom PCB card'

A custom cooled card will feature a aftermarket cooling design yet still maintain a reference PCB. This will offer you no extra overclockability compared with reference cards, and you'd be spending more money for no benefit under water (typically).

A custom PCB card will feature extra power phases and / or better components, and will typically result in better performance under water compared to reference PCB cards. The downside to this is that you have to wait for custom waterblocks to be released for these cards, which can take weeks or months to happen.

Sorry for any typos

Edit: I'll try to simplify things a bit;

It is worth waiting for a custom PCB card like the MSI Lightning or EVGA Classified or Galaxy HOF, but these cards won't be here for some time still, and you'll have to wait even longer (probably) for some of these cards to get waterblocks made for them.

The reference cards are still good performers if you're looking to buy a 780ti right now.

Don't bother buying any of the custom cooler cards which are available now if you plan on putting them under water anyway; these custom cooler cards are only worth it if you plan on running on air for a while (unless you can find a custom cooler card for the same price as a reference card I suppose)


----------



## Whitechap3l

Yeah and most of the non reference Cards coast alot more i guess.. ( Look what the classy or Lightning coast compared to the normal 780 )
I will wait and after christmas i see what is out for what prices


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> They meant on top of the three free game bundles by Nvidia, EVGA gives you three more. Deadfall Adventures, Painkiller Hell & Damnation, and Rise of the Triad for free directly from their site when you register your product with them currently, not sure when it ends.


So I can register my Gigabyte 780 Ti onto the NVidia site and get the 3 free games?


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> slightly off-topic, but DYK that Zotac and Gainward (as well as PNY and Galaxy) cards all roll off the same process? Fairly sure I read that correctly the other day (someone correct me if you understand what I've misinterpreted)...
> 
> the more you know


Yes they are all made in the same factory and made the exact same way. I know on the AMD side it's been recently revealed that Sapphire produces ALL the reference cards made, and then sends them off to the other AIBs, who simply put their own sticker on it and put it in their own box. So I wouldn't be surprised if EVGA made all the reference cards on the Nvidia side.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> So I can register my Gigabyte 780 Ti onto the NVidia site and get the 3 free games?


you'd probs need to enter the serial number on your box I reckon, which would be checked against a dbase of EVGA S/N's

you could always give it a shot I guess
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> Yes they are all made in the same factory and made the exact same way. I know on the AMD side it's been recently revealed that Sapphire produces ALL the reference cards made, and then sends them off to the other AIBs, who simply put their own sticker on it and put it in their own box. So I wouldn't be surprised if EVGA made all the reference cards on the Nvidia side.


woah hectic... would that mean that, in the past, AIB's who had be packing the (previously) inferior Elpida chips were requesting Sapphire to do so?







if so, that's a pretty dog move to pull on your consumers...


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> So I can register my Gigabyte 780 Ti onto the NVidia site and get the 3 free games?


I only read about EVGA doing that with their cards off the Guru3D review that came out yesterday on the ACX 780Ti in the 'conclusion' section. Learned the extra combo is on their website and being offered in addition to the Nvidia - Splinter Cell, Batman, and Assassins Creed combo when you register your card with EVGA.

You'd have to check if Gigabyte is offering anything extra as well.

On a side note, found out my two day shipping I paid for on Monday when I ordered won't get here until Friday and not today. Ah well, thankfully I'm home day after Thanksgiving holiday and while the Mrs works. I'll get to play.


----------



## Mr Mari0o

testing out my new 780ti =) i will be putting this under water so i went with the reference design


----------



## Kuat

Guys, i've been out of the loop lately.

Any news yet on the non-ref 780Ti ?


----------



## GaurabBrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nvidia has allot of time to fill before the Maxwell series comes to market. I would guess they will *slowly* piecemeal the next editions to the gk110 family.


Knowing nvidia, they might to that to even push more of titan stocks.


----------



## Wille114

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuat*
> 
> Guys, i've been out of the loop lately.
> 
> Any news yet on the non-ref 780Ti ?


http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4839#ov
http://www.inno3d.com/product/ichillgtx780ti.html
http://www.palit.biz/palit/vgapro.php?id=2240
http://www.gainward.com/main/vgapro.php?id=915
http://evga.com/articles/00795/#2882

EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified will be available in the first week of December or early Dec.


----------



## lapino

I got an Asus with a reference cooler design, anyone know if there's a way to buy the coolers itself from the non-reference suppliers?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaurabBrah*
> 
> Knowing nvidia, they might to that to even push more of titan stocks.


The only problem with this theory, is that any new titan WILL use the B1 revision chip. If not, it's a waste of time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lapino*
> 
> I got an Asus with a reference cooler design, anyone know if there's a way to buy the coolers itself from the non-reference suppliers?


EVGA sells the ACX by it's self.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Actually bro, alot of people thinking that its +1
> Hoping they release updates to the software so we know where the hell our core clocks are


that lot of people are wrong, and need to be shown the proof, so that they can move on from ignorance.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuat*
> 
> Guys, i've been out of the loop lately.
> 
> Any news yet on the non-ref 780Ti ?


Semi-Accurate speculated 2nd week of December with some AIB's and before CES 2014 latest. *When will the 290 partner boards arrive?* - Nov 18

Nvidia looks ready to counter AMD non-ref releases according to other sources. *Galaxy GeForce GTX 780 Ti HOF On Its Way
* - Nov 20

Now there's rumbling where sources say AMD won't release until first week of January. Not sure if Nvidia will strike first or wait until they see AMD's pricing and adjust theirs or come out swinging first to set the bar. Either way at best another two weeks and worst case no more than three weeks before CES 2014 January 7th.

On a side note: I've put the cart in front of the horse as this was at my doorstep this morning.


Spoiler: 780Ti Reference Backplate for ACX


----------



## LukeJoseph

Has anyone changed their thermal paste on a reference model? Just curious on the results, if it is worth it etc.....

Also a bit confused on the 13mhz bins (another ATI convert). Right now I am using Sky's bios at 1200mhz, so I have an offset of +155 (1200 - 1045). But GPU-Z shows that I am running 1999.5 at load. Should I up my offset to +156 (13x12)?


----------



## DBaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> Yes they are all made in the same factory and made the exact same way. I know on the AMD side it's been recently revealed that Sapphire produces ALL the reference cards made, and then sends them off to the other AIBs, who simply put their own sticker on it and put it in their own box. So I wouldn't be surprised if EVGA made all the reference cards on the Nvidia side.


The same process and yes the same specked components but it is China after all and the issue of counterfeit components is a real problem for the industry. Check out the various seminars and blogs at the IPC site.
http://blog.ipc.org/tag/counterfeit-components/
http://blog.ipc.org/2012/04/27/are-counterfeit-components-really-a-problem/
http://www.eptac.com/events/counterfeit-components/
Even the higher end assemblers such as Foxcon, Jabil, Flextronics Etc. can get counterfeit components. I have seen chips clearly marked Ti which were in no way Ti chips but in fact made at some off spec plant in China. It happens to all of them if there is money to be made.
Do not assume that assembly A made to a OEM standard is the same as Assembly B made to the same standard by a different assembler or even the same assembler but a different batch uses the same quality components. Usually yes but not all the time. It is a big issue for our industry.


----------



## skyn3t

Going to ask something here and I need straight anwser, cuz I have been working with somer ppl on this Ti voltage up to 1.3v with softmod but some how it won't work the way is supposed to.

Have any of you test the Ti with zawarudo tools to the a fine 1.3v voltage stable? if not please test and and report back. cuz I have PM from a member that claim it does work.

My eagle about this voltage thing is driving me nut's! cuz I have asked many owners what works and what's not and sometimes I may get the wrong answer or insuficiente info about it. As we know zawarudo went to a tough situation in the last weeks.

please give is a shot and let me know.


----------



## lapino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The only problem with this theory, is that any new titan WILL use the B1 revision chip. If not, it's a waste of time.
> EVGA sells the ACX by it's self.


Got a link for that? Would need shipping to Belgium. Remember, I need a cooler that fits the GTX780Ti (not titan or regular 780, no idea if they're different)


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Going to ask something here and I need straight anwser, cuz I have been working with somer ppl on this Ti voltage up to 1.3v with softmod but some how it won't work the way is supposed to.
> 
> Have any of you test the Ti with zawarudo tools to the a fine 1.3v voltage stable? if not please test and and report back. cuz I have PM from a member that claim it does work.
> 
> My eagle about this voltage thing is driving me nut's! cuz I have asked many owners what works and what's not and sometimes I may get the wrong answer or insuficiente info about it. As we know zawarudo went to a tough situation in the last weeks.
> 
> please give is a shot and let me know.


I would like to know this as well.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

So on the Nvidia site, I can't seem to be able to register my 780 Ti.

I want the Geforce bundle which applies to my card. Anyone found a way around this?


----------



## brandon6199

Just got my EVGA GTX 780 Ti backplates and Pro SLI bridge


----------



## Furlans

I'd Like to see a differenze between max clocks @1,213 on air nad on water with The same card


----------



## lapino

Anyone got,an order link for evgz acx cooler for the ti?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lapino*
> 
> Anyone got,an order link for evgz acx cooler for the ti?


It's on sale right now and available if you very quickly they usually sell out within a few hours or less.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487003

They will go on sale just about every other day. Seems like quantity is limited daily. The ACX version is the only one that sells out, all the other reference have been available since day one.


----------



## lapino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> It's on sale right now and available if you very quickly they usually sell out within a few hours or less.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487003
> 
> They will go on sale just about every other day. Seems like quantity is limited daily. The ACX version is the only one that sells out, all the other reference have been available since day one.


I am not looking for the card, just the cooler to put on my asus ti which has a ref cooler


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukeJoseph*
> 
> Has anyone changed their thermal paste on a reference model? Just curious on the results, if it is worth it etc.....
> 
> Also a bit confused on the 13mhz bins (another ATI convert). Right now I am using Sky's bios at 1200mhz, so I have an offset of +155 (1200 - 1045). But GPU-Z shows that I am running 1999.5 at load. Should I up my offset to +156 (13x12)?


Are you talking about memory overclocking? The 13mhz bins only apply to the core from what I can tell.


----------



## LukeJoseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Are you talking about memory overclocking? The 13mhz bins only apply to the core from what I can tell.


No I am talking about the core. I am going off of math (which could be incorrect) and my own memory as my comp is apart waiting for my new power supply. Again I could just be confused from the get go on the whole +13 thing.

Sky's core starts at 1045mhz so if I wanted 1200 I would plug +155 into Precision X. But 155 is not a multiple of 13 and although GPU-Z shows 1200mhz on the main tab, it shows 1999.5mhz on the sensor tab at full load. Am I supposed to use a multiple of 13 (which would be 156). Or am I supposed to base the 13mhz on the overall clock?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukeJoseph*
> 
> No I am talking about the core. I am going off of math (which could be incorrect) and my own memory as my comp is apart waiting for my new power supply. Again I could just be confused from the get go on the whole +13 thing.
> 
> Sky's core starts at 1045mhz so if I wanted 1200 I would plug +155 into Precision X. But 155 is not a multiple of 13 and although GPU-Z shows 1200mhz on the main tab, it shows 1999.5mhz on the sensor tab at full load. Am I supposed to use a multiple of 13 (which would be 156). Or am I supposed to base the 13mhz on the overall clock?


Here's a screenshot of all the clock states in sky's bios. The 1999.5 is what through me off, as that sounds like a memory clock & not a core clock. It's basically impossible, even under LN2 to achieve those speeds. *From what I understand,* the clock counts start @ 301mhz, or in sky's bios 405, they go in 13 to 13.5 bumps from there with a margin of +/- 1. So, according to the bios, you would be @ 1202 not 1204. That's probably where the margin of error comes into play. As 1202 is also not divisible by 13.

Edit: from what we can tell, the .5 clocks are rounded down.


----------



## Hilpi234

So I think i am at my max





I switched my PCI-E Cables but i think i am still limited by the PSU

1346/[email protected],175 SVL7 Bios

increase in Voltage does not add, any stability


----------



## Samson38

Don't know if I missed this or not, but does anyone know if the Evga gtx 780 (ref) Hydro Copper waterblock will fit on the the gtx 780ti? Or if not when will the official one be released? Thanks.


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samson38*
> 
> Don't know if I missed this or not, but does anyone know if the Evga gtx 780 (ref) Hydro Copper waterblock will fit on the the gtx 780ti? Or if not when will the official one be released? Thanks.


I'd say not... 780ti's PCB has more Power phases, 2 more mofsets and a different position for one solid cap


----------



## lilchronic

1228Mhz reading in precision x and GPU-Z ,valley @ 1229Mhz



1228Mhz reading in precision x, 1235 valley and gpu-z



1228Mhz from precision x and 1241Mhz reading in valley and GPU-Z



1241Mhz reading from precision x , 1242Mhz in valley and GPU-Z



i still go by the 13 Mhz increments ...... im just showing the results.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 1228Mhz reading in precision x and GPU-Z ,valley @ 1229Mhz
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you good here
> 
> 1228Mhz from precision x and 1241Mhz reading in valley and GPU-Z
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you notch up +1 it will report 1241
> 
> 1241Mhz reading from precision x , 1242Mhz in valley and GPU-Z
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and here
Click to expand...


----------



## vlados070

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Going to ask something here and I need straight anwser, cuz I have been working with somer ppl on this Ti voltage up to 1.3v with softmod but some how it won't work the way is supposed to.
> 
> Have any of you test the Ti with zawarudo tools to the a fine 1.3v voltage stable? if not please test and and report back. cuz I have PM from a member that claim it does work.
> 
> My eagle about this voltage thing is driving me nut's! cuz I have asked many owners what works and what's not and sometimes I may get the wrong answer or insuficiente info about it. As we know zawarudo went to a tough situation in the last weeks.
> 
> please give is a shot and let me know.


I tried it yesterday and I managed to raise the voltage but I wasn't able to overclock my card.
For example: I raised the voltage to 1,28 with LLC off and on stock clocks no problem, but when i increased my GPU clock by 100 Mhz to 1150, heaven crashed. When I used 1,21V and 1300 on core (without AB mod is everything stable), I got immediate crash. At the end I had to reinstall my Windows, becuse I couldn'd boot to desktop.
So, I think, that something must be wrong


----------



## skupples

The only time +1 will do anything is if you are on the edge of another 13hz bin.

As to the Zawarudo tool, it's likely that it SHOWS the voltage, but isn't actually giving it. Like it does with other non compatible gpu's.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlados070*
> 
> I tried it yesterday and I managed to raise the voltage but I wasn't able to overclock my card.
> For example: I raised the voltage to 1,28 with LLC off and on stock clocks no problem, but when i increased my GPU clock by 100 Mhz to 1150, heaven crashed. When I used 1,21V and 1300 on core (without AB mod is everything stable), I got immediate crash. At the end I had to reinstall my Windows, becuse I couldn'd boot to desktop.
> So, I think, that something must be wrong


this what i told the guy but looks like he don't take it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The only time +1 will do anything is if you are on the edge of another 13hz bin.
> 
> As to the Zawarudo tool, it's likely that it SHOWS the voltage, but isn't actually giving it. Like it does with other non compatible gpu's.


This, because the 0.5 clock.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> this what i told the guys but looks like don't take it.
> This, because the 0.5 clock.


nope nope. It's a Nvidia conspiracy.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> nope nope. It's a Nvidia conspiracy.


we have 4 days left to see if AB will support it.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> we have 4 days left to see if AB will support it.


I wouldn't be surprised if they put extra effort into locking the card down. They were obviously NOT happy about us gaining access to the controller.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if they put extra effort into locking the card down. They were obviously NOT happy about us gaining access to the controller.


well the hope to get the AB data base update is huge. but he never mentioned specifically about Ti.

words of the creator


----------



## Unlucky_7

Anyone know if the TITAN ACX cooler will fit a 780 Ti?

This one - http://eu.evga.com/products/moreInfo.asp?pn=100-FS-2790-B9&family=Accessories%20-%20Hardware&uc=EUR


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unlucky_7*
> 
> Anyone know if the TITAN ACX cooler will fit a 780 Ti?
> 
> This one - http://eu.evga.com/products/moreInfo.asp?pn=100-FS-2790-B9&family=Accessories%20-%20Hardware&uc=EUR


No it wont, there are extra mosfets/inductors on the 780ti for the extra power phases we have over the 780/titan. Maybe with some dremel work you can get it to fit, but without any modding it will not fit unfortunately.


----------



## skmanu

Well, I have a weird issue:
My card runs [email protected]/3850/1.2v. Even up to 1340/1.21v. But to reach those clocks, I first need to set a mild OC (1200MHz), launch a 3d app, and then the driver crashes and recover.
I can then set my OC, but have to go through this process everytime...

I use precision X, as msi ab seems even more buggy.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skmanu*
> 
> Well, I have a weird issue:
> My card runs [email protected]/3850/1.2v. Even up to 1340/1.21v. But to reach those clocks, I first need to set a mild OC (1200MHz), launch a 3d app, and then the driver crashes and recover.
> I can then set my OC, but have to go through this process everytime...
> 
> I use precision X, as msi ab seems even more buggy.


might be pushing the card too hard for 1.212v :x my only guess really.


----------



## mxthunder

here is my asic quality. I think I have the lowest on the site so far!!!









Earlier today I thought I read there was a way to get a tooltip to display in nvidia inspector or GPUz that would tell you what brand of memory chips you have on your card. does anyone know how to do this?


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> here is my asic quality. I think I have the lowest on the site so far!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier today I thought I read there was a way to get a tooltip to display in nvidia inspector or GPUz that would tell you what brand of memory chips you have on your card. does anyone know how to do this?


Lower asic is not necessarily a bad thing. My 78.3% card clocks like.... trash


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> here is my asic quality. I think I have the lowest on the site so far!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier today I thought I read there was a way to get a tooltip to display in nvidia inspector or GPUz that would tell you what brand of memory chips you have on your card. does anyone know how to do this?


Mouse over the memory manufacturer


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skmanu*
> 
> Well, I have a weird issue:
> My card runs [email protected]/3850/1.2v. Even up to 1340/1.21v. But to reach those clocks, I first need to set a mild OC (1200MHz), launch a 3d app, and then the driver crashes and recover.
> I can then set my OC, but have to go through this process everytime...
> 
> I use precision X, as msi ab seems even more buggy.


When your driver crashes on a Kepler based GPU (or all GPU's actually), you need to restart otherwise you will get false readings and the impression that your getting higher clocks.


----------



## Renairy

can we use spoilers for quoting pics like that ? Doesnt help when 3 people quote the same pic


----------



## Spartan F8

Well i am back after re-seating my heatsink. Sadly it had no effect on the idle speed even with arctic silver paste. While i was in there i grabbed you guys some naked pics













And here is some of my rig because...... REASONS!





Well i guess it is time to RMA hope i get better luck with the next one


----------



## exodus1337

Has anyone tried using skynets bios with an EVGA SC 780 ti?


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1337*
> 
> Has anyone tried using skynets bios with an EVGA SC 780 ti?


I am right now.


----------



## exodus1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartan F8*
> 
> I am right now.


Your running just the SC not the ACX version right? Did you use the reference bios?


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1337*
> 
> Your running just the SC not the ACX version right? Did you use the reference bios?


Yes i have a reference SC edition. I used the stock bios for a while then moved to Skyn3t.

Holy crap

I am a bit silly. My card was running that hot because i have a Qnix 1440p monitor overclocked to 120hz. When i change the refresh back to 60hz it allows the card to enter an even lower power state and the card gets down to 36 degrees at idle.

So no RMA


----------



## exodus1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartan F8*
> 
> Yes i have a reference SC edition. I used the stock bios for a while then moved to Skyn3t.


Sorry, I meant skynet reference or skynet acx?


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1337*
> 
> Sorry, I meant skynet reference or skynet acx?


I got the reference bios for Skyn3t


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1337*
> 
> Sorry, I meant skynet reference or skynet acx?


There is a reason why Sky has both versions.

If you have one fan, use the reference. If you have two fans, use the ACX.

Dunno what would happen if the other was flashed but I wouldn't try it. There is no advantage to doing so anyway.


----------



## doctakedooty

Was able to beat my old sli scores by 3 fps and pushed my memory to 8056 mhz. Can't wait to play with it under water sadly I think I am at my limit by voltage to gpu but mainly my 4930K does not like anything over 4.7 ghz so going to try trading it for a 3930K

DOCtakeDOOTY -- I7 4930K 4.7Ghz - Evga GTX780Ti Sli 1284 core and 8056 mem -- 146.3 fps -- Score 6119


----------



## Spartan F8

So if i remove my monitor overclock and put the fan at 100% my card idles at 19 degrees. Glad i did not go through with the RMA. Back to overlclocking


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> here is my asic quality. I think I have the lowest on the site so far!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier today I thought I read there was a way to get a tooltip to display in nvidia inspector or GPUz that would tell you what brand of memory chips you have on your card. does anyone know how to do this?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Use Nvidia Inspector and put your mouse cursor over Memory type area like so:


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> can we use spoilers for quoting pics like that ? Doesnt help when 3 people quote the same pic


Sorry, I was quoting from my phone. The mobile version doesn't have spoilers (unless I just didn't notice it)


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Use Nvidia Inspector and put your mouse cursor over Memory type area like so:


Thank you!

Looks like I have hynix. Dont know if that is good or bad.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> here is my asic quality. I think I have the lowest on the site so far!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier today I thought I read there was a way to get a tooltip to display in nvidia inspector or GPUz that would tell you what brand of memory chips you have on your card. does anyone know how to do this?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I have it in the front page








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartan F8*
> 
> Yes i have a reference SC edition. I used the stock bios for a while then moved to Skyn3t.
> 
> Holy crap
> 
> I am a bit silly. My card was running that hot because i have a Qnix 1440p monitor overclocked to 120hz. When i change the refresh back to 60hz it allows the card to enter an even lower power state and the card gets down to 36 degrees at idle.
> 
> So no RMA


Its good that it did happen to one of our owner here. I lot people complainabout running 120hz monitors.
That it never
drive 120 fps
don't idle at low voltage.

the first thing they blame is the bios. they don't even know what hardware they have in hands and how it does works well.

I have a friend that I did help him to build $1500 rig to play BF4 in the beginner he said I'm fine running 60 fps no need ultra settings, so i did put a budget rig up
4770k
780 ACX
psu 750

he was getting around 80 to 90 fps he decide to get another 780 ACX
Now he want's
4770k at 4.4Ghz
780 to 1228 Mhz
60hz aged monitor
one a single 750w psu and want 120 fps on a 64 man game.
complains now heat and top fps is 96.
sorry buddy if you are reading this but I had to put your as example. as much I try to explain him he don't admit.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1337*
> 
> Sorry, I meant skynet reference or skynet acx?


I don't know this guy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartan F8*
> 
> I got the reference bios for Skyn3t


I do know him
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> There is a reason why Sky has both versions.
> 
> If you have one fan, use the reference. If you have two fans, use the ACX.
> 
> Dunno what would happen if the other was flashed but I wouldn't try it. There is no advantage to doing so anyway.


you got the right there is a reason

ACX has a different fan profile compared to the SC version

if you flash the ACX to SC you going to have a low RPM profile.
I think not sure the SC fan pofile can spin @ 3500rpm or 4500 rpm
ACX is about 3000rpm on a SC it does 2500rpm so tour SC may end up running hotter.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Use Nvidia Inspector and put your mouse cursor over Memory type area like so:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


you got it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Sorry, I was quoting from my phone. The mobile version doesn't have spoilers (unless I just didn't notice it)


I have the same problem when I use my phone to reply. so no worries, on mobile you can quote but no spoiler.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Looks like I have hynix. Dont know if that is good or bad.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


As we know for the first bath 780 Ti ll is under hynix memory.


----------



## mrblue81

So I had a really weird problem awhile back and noone was able to help me so I thought I would ask again to see if anyone knows or has experienced this problem. When I first flashed skyn3t bios it was amazing. I was going from 1150-1170 core on stock bios, to 1280 stable in battlefield and even over 1300 on benchmarks. The only problem was the card wasnt going down to 2d clocks, so it was idling at around 60C. I saw another user had this issue and he fixed it by reflashing the Bios, so I did the same and it did fix the issue. Now my issue is that I cant get back to those clocks and I dont know why. I am stuck at 1180 on core with skyn3t bios, stock clocks are the same. I have tried reflashing again, flashing back to stock, back to skyn3t. Uninstalling drivers, reinstalling drivers. I have no idea what caused this, and its kinda depressing because that is a fair chunk of performance that just magically disappeared. If I even try to go 1200 in BF4 it crashes in less than a minute, before I had 1280 stable for like 2 hours.

Any help anyone can offer would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrblue81*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So I had a really weird problem awhile back and noone was able to help me so I thought I would ask again to see if anyone knows or has experienced this problem. When I first flashed skyn3t bios it was amazing. I was going from 1150-1170 core on stock bios, to 1280 stable in battlefield and even over 1300 on benchmarks. The only problem was the card wasnt going down to 2d clocks, so it was idling at around 60C. I saw another user had this issue and he fixed it by reflashing the Bios, so I did the same and it did fix the issue. Now my issue is that I cant get back to those clocks and I dont know why. I am stuck at 1180 on core with skyn3t bios, stock clocks are the same. I have tried reflashing again, flashing back to stock, back to skyn3t. Uninstalling drivers, reinstalling drivers. I have no idea what caused this, and its kinda depressing because that is a fair chunk of performance that just magically disappeared. If I even try to go 1200 in BF4 it crashes in less than a minute, before I had 1280 stable for like 2 hours.
> 
> Any help anyone can offer would be greatly appreciated
> 
> 
> .


Are you positive you are flashing back to skyn3t's on the re-attempts? Iv'e derped pretty hard in the past & overwritten a bios, with the stock bios, so I have to ask.


----------



## Spartan F8

Ok i found a way to keep the monitor from locking the power state soo bad. I switched my GPU timings to a more standard blanking set which lets the GPU identify an idle state. With the overclock off i get down to like 31 degrees idle, with the overclock on but the timings kept standard the idle temp is 39 degrees. WAY better than 60-64 all the time.

For any other Qnix owners this will be a less optimal timings set so there may be more screen uniformity issues for anyone barely getting 120hz


----------



## Mr Mari0o

Hey guys so i finally have some down time to play with my 780ti. I am fairly new to overclocking and need some advice or a good guide i can read up and follow with my overclock.

Here is some info i have so far regarding my card, I'm sad to see that my 780ti does not have Samsung memory, not sure how good this memory brand is


----------



## brandon6199

Playing with my naked 780 Ti's


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Playing with my naked 780 Ti's


YOU BROKE GRAVITY!


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> YOU BROKE GRAVITY!


You're too quick!







Fixed


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> You're too quick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed


its okay guys...gravity has been returned to normal. carry on my wayward son.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Playing with my naked 780 Ti's


the outside of those bags are conductive not a good idea to put card on it


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> the outside of those bags are conductive not a good idea to put card on it
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


lol, my riv:be (500$$$$$!!!) didn't even come in anti-static of any sort. Silly asus.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> the outside of those bags are conductive not a good idea to put card on it


ive always put my cards on top of the bags :x i guess im lucky nothing died lol.


----------



## brandon6199

Interesting. I've been putting my motherboards and cards on top of the anti-static bags for the past 7-8 years now... Guess you learn something new every day lol


----------



## compddd

Have you guys ever seen this? I have my card OCed to 1249 and the max voltage my card will do is 1.187 on stock bios, and whenever I run a benchmark or play a game, the voltage will jump and stay at 1.187 for about a minute and then it settles to 1.175 with a constant boost clock of 1249


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Mari0o*
> 
> Hey guys so i finally have some down time to play with my 780ti. I am fairly new to overclocking and need some advice or a good *guide* i can read up[/B] and follow with my overclock.
> 
> Here is some info i have so far regarding my card, I'm sad to see that my 780ti does not have Samsung memory, not sure how good this memory brand is


A Titan/780/(780Ti*) OC guide will be posted in the first page of the 780/780Ti thread and eventually on the Titan thread too coinciding with the release of a new Skyn3t´s 780 bios batch!
Just finished it two hours ago!








Stay tuned!









Cheers

Ed

*To be updated


----------



## GTX780TI2013

Hi,
after many hours of benching I founded a stable clock:

[email protected] - 1.1500V

interesting is that the fire strike goes even for voltages 1.1250V and 1300MHz GPU, I benching many times and this is work.

I recorded a video with this result. Benching on 3dmark13, all tests and demos beacuse I don't have a key.

http://www.speedyshare.com/e7WZa/1300MHz-1.1250V.mp4

Any one have the same??


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compddd*
> 
> Have you guys ever seen this? I have my card OCed to 1249 and the max voltage my card will do is 1.187 on stock bios, and whenever I run a benchmark or play a game, the voltage will jump and stay at 1.187 for about a minute and then it settles to 1.175 with a constant boost clock of 1249


Yes that is perfectly fine buddy.... you hit your voltage limit. Same thing happens to my card, starts off at 1.2v then settles at 1.187v
As long as the card is stable then your all good to go.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTX780TI2013*
> 
> Hi,
> after many hours of benching I founded a stable clock:
> 
> [email protected] - 1.1500V
> 
> interesting is that the fire strike goes even for voltages 1.1250V and 1300MHz GPU, I benching many times and this is work.
> 
> I recorded a video with this result. Benching on 3dmark13, all tests and demos beacuse I don't have a key.
> 
> http://www.speedyshare.com/e7WZa/1300MHz-1.1250V.mp4
> 
> Any one have the same??


So judging by what the guys here are saying... 1290 isn't a bin so, it is most likely doing 1280Mhz.
the next up is 1293Mhz, so if i can recommend you to try 1293Mhz instead. That way you are guaranteed running 1293Mhz where as if your doing 1290, its pretty much really 1280Mhz.








I know sounds like some Albert Einstein lecture right ?

And might i add......thats a hell of a card congratulations


----------



## skmanu

THat's what I would have thought,

but this happens only with the Skyn3t bios, and the benchmarks results with the 1300+ clocks seem on line with other cards similarly clocked.

See results HWBOT:
http://www.hwbot.org/user/manu2b/

It might have something to do with the VID...


----------



## dubldwn

Oh I thought I was already on the ASIC list. 60.6%. First place.


----------



## skyn3t

Fill the form and slap the SIG on


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skmanu*
> 
> See results HWBOT:
> http://www.hwbot.org/user/manu2b/


Your results are far lower for those clocks. I.e. FSx 6200 GPU points 1360/1900







Also 3d11 with lower 18s GPU ... Seems like you're throttling or something else....
And for sure something wired is happening with those card... have almost 6400 GPU in FSx with 1245 core, which right now cannot reproduce with less than 1300 core...
Just checked HOF results with 1310/20 on the core and my [email protected] looked silly


----------



## szeged

my hwbot results with the 780ti

http://hwbot.org/user/szeged/

gonna push the card hard again tonight since its roughly 29F out atm, gonna open all the windows and see how it goes lol. might even give the 4770k a bump up to 5ghz for it.


----------



## r0l4n

Guys, is it worth the extra bucks when buying the eVGA SuperClocked *not* ACX or is it pretty much a regular 780ti with just a different vBios? Any experiences overclocking these in comparisson to regular 780ti?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> Guys, is it worth the extra bucks when buying the eVGA SuperClocked *not* ACX or is it pretty much a regular 780ti with just a different vBios? Any experiences overclocking these in comparisson to regular 780ti?


its basically a regular 780ti but with a slight overclock.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> Guys, is it worth the extra bucks when buying the eVGA SuperClocked *not* ACX or is it pretty much a regular 780ti with just a different vBios? Any experiences overclocking these in comparisson to regular 780ti?


Like szeged said its only a bios thing the chips will overclock the same and bios won't matter if you use skyn3ts vbios but if your not interested in that you can just buy a non superclocked and flash a superclock bios that's compatible


----------



## AlphaBravo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> the outside of those bags are conductive not a good idea to put card on it


Here is another point of view.


----------



## GTX780TI2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Yes that is perfectly fine buddy.... you hit your voltage limit. Same thing happens to my card, starts off at 1.2v then settles at 1.187v
> As long as the card is stable then your all good to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So judging by what the guys here are saying... 1290 isn't a bin so, it is most likely doing 1280Mhz.
> the next up is 1293Mhz, so if i can recommend you to try 1293Mhz instead. That way you are guaranteed running 1293Mhz where as if your doing 1290, its pretty much really 1280Mhz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know sounds like some Albert Einstein lecture right ?
> 
> And might i add......thats a hell of a card congratulations


I understand that, but when I set 1290MHz on the core, GPU-Z shows exactly the same frequency and performance in tests is also proportionally higher than for 1280MHz......Unless something else I do not know???


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Like szeged said its only a bios thing the chips will overclock the same and bios won't matter if you use skyn3ts vbios but if your not interested in that you can just buy a non superclocked and flash a superclock bios that's compatible


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> its basically a regular 780ti but with a slight overclock.


Got it. Thanks


----------



## mxthunder

Looks like my card will not be stable at anything over 1250, with 1.212V.

Does anyone elses card have terrible coil whine?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> the outside of those bags are conductive not a good idea to put card on it


holy crap. did Linus just recommend connecting a anti-static strap directly to your wall socket? worst.advice.ever.


----------



## mxthunder

I think he meant a grounded part of the outlet lol, or the box itself. Even the screw that holds the outlet cover itself on is grounded


----------



## fleetfeather

yeah i think that's what he meant as well, but dear god you shouldn't be recommending anything even remotely associated with that on a quick youtube video. such huge potential for some 15 year old to just shove a alligator clip into a live wall socket...


----------



## Pandora's Box

In regards to the whole 13mhz increase debate: With the skyn3t bios I can go up in 1mhz increments and both gpu-z and evga precision reflect that. From what I remember with the stock bios it was 13mhz increments.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> In regards to the whole 13mhz increase debate: With the skyn3t bios I can go up in 1mhz increments and both gpu-z and evga precision reflect that. From what I remember with the stock bios it was 13mhz increments.


Seems like everyday this stuff gets posted lol







1280, 1285, 1292mhz are all the same speed regardless cause it works in 13mhz increments. Doesnt really change clock til 1293mhz cause thats how it worksand charts have beens shown over and over from skyn3t and bout everyone else


----------



## Robilar

Got a little present in the mail today.









http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01395_zpsf3bc2aaa.jpg.html


----------



## fleetfeather

evga aren't doing a "free backplate" deal on the Ti, are they?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> In regards to the whole 13mhz increase debate: With the skyn3t bios I can go up in 1mhz increments and both gpu-z and evga precision reflect that. From what I remember with the stock bios it was 13mhz increments.












This is skyn3t's bios clock states. The only time adding +1 is going to actually do anything is if you are on the edge of another bin. So, in regards to the 13mhz debate, go back and read the stuff being posted every day about it. It's not a debate. It's a confirmed fact, straight from nvidia. The software read out is wrong. Plane & simple. GPU-Z fails hard @ many tasks.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> evga aren't doing a "free backplate" deal on the Ti, are they?


No

Bear in mind, you will need a perfectly sized torx screw driver to remove the stock screws from the GPU. The replacement screws ironically are standard screws.


----------



## skupples

I believe they are t6 torx on 780ti, if it's like titan.


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> No
> 
> Bear in mind, you will need a perfectly sized hex screw driver to remove the stock screws from the GPU. The replacement screws ironically are standard screws./DSC01398_zps89790e60.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


Have you ran any benchmarks that show that the backplate does anything but look neat yet? I was thinking of getting one but if there is no performance based benefit from it i am going to wait for a deal. And i know there is no RAM on the back, i am wondering about actual data. Even if it was a 3 degree difference it would be worth it right now.

I finally got done testing and i am at a thermal impasse. My card cannot have over 1.1v constant or it jumps up to a stable 86 degrees(fan at 100%). So i have settled at [email protected] and memory at 7500Mhz. The tops temp is 78. Anything higher requires a voltage bump and then will get above 80 degrees. Anything over 80 gives artifacts plane and simple.

This sucks because at 1.137v can get me to 1340ish stable until over 80 degrees(i tested it with a directed shop fan for about an hour, remove the fan it gets over 80 then artifacts). So even if the backplate somehow got me 2-3 degrees it could be another whole 100Mhz on the GPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I believe they are t6 torx on 780ti, if it's like titan.


It is. i re-seated mine yday


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartan F8*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ran any benchmarks that show that the backplate does anything but look neat yet? I was thinking of getting one but if there is no performance based benefit from it i am going to wait for a deal. And i know there is no RAM on the back, i am wondering about actual data. Even if it was a 3 degree difference it would be worth it right now.
> 
> I finally got done testing and i am at a thermal impasse. My card cannot have over 1.1v constant or it jumps up to a stable 86 degrees(fan at 100%). So i have settled at [email protected] and memory at 7500Mhz. The tops temp is 78. Anything higher requires a voltage bump and then will get above 80 degrees. Anything over 80 gives artifacts plane and simple.
> 
> This sucks because at 1.137v can get me to 1340ish stable until over 80 degrees(i tested it with a directed shop fan for about an hour, remove the fan it gets over 80 then artifacts). So even if the backplate somehow got me 2-3 degrees it could be another whole 100Mhz on the GPU.
> 
> 
> It is. i re-seated mine yday


Back plates are 98% aesthetics, 1% protection, 1% cooling. Even with ram on the back they do very little, even when blasting them with air.


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Back plates are 98% aesthetics, 1% protection, 1% cooling. Even with ram on the back they do very little, even when blasting them with air.


and 100% preventing the PCB from warping.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> and 100% preventing the PCB from warping.


Dat's dat 1% protection. Though, I think it was Szeged & Lebestia who posted photo's of hydrocoppers warping the PCB even with back plates.


----------



## Arizonian

My whole rig was carefully chose for aesthetic quality parts - back plate 100% necessary









Been spoiled with EVGA that not having a back plate makes my OCD act up.


----------



## skupples

I definitely use them with my EK blocks. They serve many purposes, though performance isn't really one of them.


----------



## Spartan F8

Well i am going to try an aftermarket cooler. I don't want to do water right now(next time i do it will be a rig rebuild). I am starting to do some reading on coolers that might fit the 780ti and provide sizable performance. Any good GPU air coolers you guys would recommend?


----------



## Renairy

Barenaked PCB all the way.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartan F8*
> 
> Have you ran any benchmarks that show that the backplate does anything but look neat yet? I was thinking of getting one but if there is no performance based benefit from it i am going to wait for a deal. And i know there is no RAM on the back, i am wondering about actual data. Even if it was a 3 degree difference it would be worth it right now.
> 
> I finally got done testing and i am at a thermal impasse. My card cannot have over 1.1v constant or it jumps up to a stable 86 degrees(fan at 100%). So i have settled at [email protected] and memory at 7500Mhz. The tops temp is 78. Anything higher requires a voltage bump and then will get above 80 degrees. Anything over 80 gives artifacts plane and simple.
> 
> This sucks because at 1.137v can get me to 1340ish stable until over 80 degrees(i tested it with a directed shop fan for about an hour, remove the fan it gets over 80 then artifacts). So even if the backplate somehow got me 2-3 degrees it could be another whole 100Mhz on the GPU.
> It is. i re-seated mine yday


Just installed it but I will run a couple of benches.

Frankly a $20 accessory for a $700 card seems pretty reasonable to me.


----------



## skupples

I would say 3 degrees would be a HUGE gain from a backplate. 3 degrees off of what? Core? Mem? VRM?


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I would say 3 degrees would be a HUGE gain from a backplate. 3 degrees off of what? Core? Mem? VRM?


I had a GTX280 a while back and added a triple fan cooler to it. It went from 94 on load to 66 on load. Then i added a backplate and the GPU seemed to run closer to 63-64 after that. I guess it could have been random luck.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Just installed it but I will run a couple of benches.
> 
> Frankly a $20 accessory for a $700 card seems pretty reasonable to me.


Personally I always felt for a high end GPU and at the price paid, it should be included. Truth of the matter is they know it's extra revenue to sell it parted out.

Since we're on topic of accessories, this will be the first time I wont need a high flow bracket with an ACX cooler. I've always purchased the high flow brackets on all my reference cards to help open ventilation, if even for fractional improvement. Something else I didn't understand why they just don't come with higher flow, as that doesn't cost them a dime to shave some of the brackets to breathe better.


----------



## fleetfeather

how many watts and/or amps is a fully loaded Ti going to pull @ 1.25v? will the same wattage apply to a Classy Ti? I ask because I'm considering holding on to my 660w PSU for a couple more weeks


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> how many watts and/or amps is a fully loaded Ti going to pull @ 1.25v? will the same wattage apply to a Classy Ti? I ask because I'm considering holding on to my 660w PSU for a couple more weeks


The wattage is:

TDP * [ Oc clocks / stock clocks ] * [ Oc voltage / stock voltage ]^2


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> how many watts and/or amps is a fully loaded Ti going to pull @ 1.25v? will the same wattage apply to a Classy Ti? I ask because I'm considering holding on to my 660w PSU for a couple more weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wattage is:
> 
> TDP * [ Oc clocks / stock clocks ] * [ Oc voltage / stock voltage ]^2
Click to expand...

yep and repp'd


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> The wattage is:
> 
> TDP * [ Oc clocks / stock clocks ] * [ Oc voltage / stock voltage ]^2


is that supposed to be:

Code:



Code:


(TDP * [OC clock / St clocks] * [OC volt / St volt])^2

or am I squaring only the [OC Volt / St Volt] value?


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> is that supposed to be:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> (TDP * [OC clock / St clocks] * [OC volt / St volt])^2
> 
> or am I squaring only the [OC Volt / St Volt] value?


Just The OC volt/st volt value


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> Just square The OC volt/st volt value


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> Just The OC volt/st volt value


ahh awesome, haha I got worried for a minute







using a ultra conservative OC...

250 * (1400/950) * [(1.30/1.06)^2]

...results in 475W as a worst case scenario. So 185W to play with should be fine heheh.

+rep


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> ahh awesome, haha I got worried for a minute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> using a ultra conservative OC...
> 
> 250 * (1400/950) * [(1.30/1.06)^2]
> 
> ...results in 475W as a worst case scenario. So 185W to play with should be fine heheh.
> 
> +rep


That little PSU is going to weep tears of flames @ high OC's, should grab a 850w while they are on sale all over the place.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That little PSU is going to weep tears of flames @ high OC's, should grab a 850w while they are on sale all over the place.


ahh it's only temporary, i'll be shifting all the way up to a v1000 a week or two after the classy comes out









edit: I know 1000w is overkill, but pricing here is a little.... strange.
CM v850
CM v1000


----------



## Furlans

I think that a 780ti under water and voltage unlocked could break 3700 Valley score... I can achive 3422 with just 1254/1914 and some artifacts...


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> ahh it's only temporary, i'll be shifting all the way up to a v1000 a week or two after the classy comes out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: I know 1000w is overkill, but pricing here is a little.... strange.
> CM v850
> CM v1000


How about a rebranded FSP Aurum Pro with 80$ or 42% off

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817103087&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6146846&SID=vx3l1r5e7fxc

110$ for a PSU that can rival the old AX850 in every area


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> How about a rebranded FSP Aurum Pro with 80$ or 42% off
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817103087&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction*-_-na-_-na-_-na*&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6146846&SID=vx3l1r5e7fxc


BATMAN


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> BATMAN


LOL! i never saw that

Oh sory fleetfeather you are from Australia so never mind


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> How about a rebranded FSP Aurum Pro with 80$ or 42% off
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817103087&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6146846&SID=vx3l1r5e7fxc
> 
> 110$ for a PSU that can rival the old AX850 in every area


I'd be more than happy with that for sure, unfortunately Newegg doesn't ship to Australia (and international shipping is brutal)

edit: it's all good


----------



## looniam




----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> The wattage is:
> 
> TDP * [ Oc clocks / stock clocks ] * [ Oc voltage / stock voltage ]^2


Assuming your TDP is fixed how can my PSU handle this?

TDP * [ Oc clocks / stock clocks ] * [ Oc voltage / stock voltage ]^2

250 * 1400 / 836 * [1,4/0,9]^2

250 * 1.58 * 1.68 = 663,6W (*2 as i have 2 Titans) = 1327.2W
just for the cards and another 280W for the rest of the system ([email protected] 3570K + H110 + 1 SSD + 2TB HDD, 9- 120mm fans) so with this formula my system is drawing 1607W out of my 1200W PSU without shutting down?
But my TDP is not 250, its 400! if i do the math with 400 were talking about over 1000W for each card!
And my power meter says its drawing out of the wall 1350W for the whole system, taking 80% efficiency = real 1080W
So 400W for each card plus 280W for the rest of the system!

Where did you get that formula? perhaps something is shifted or something is missing there!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t team)


----------



## OccamRazor

Guys im researching the 780Ti VRM´s as i did in the past with the Titan!
Can someone supply me with high resolution photos of the VRM area? i need to read the mosfets and inductors inscriptions but i really need a very high resolution for that!
REP will be given!









Thanks in advance

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Guys im researching the 780Ti VRM´s as i did in the past with the Titan!
> Can someone supply me with high resolution photos of the VRM area? i need to read the mosfets and inductors inscriptions but i really need a very high resolution for that!
> REP will be given!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


when i get home today ill break the 780ti apart and get you some pics.


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Assuming your TDP is fixed how can my PSU handle this?
> 
> TDP * [ Oc clocks / stock clocks ] * [ Oc voltage / stock voltage ]^2
> 
> 250 * 1400 / 836 * [1,4/0,9]^2
> 
> 250 * 1.58 * 1.68 = 663,6W (*2 as i have 2 Titans) = 1327.2W
> just for the cards and another 280W for the rest of the system ([email protected] 3570K + H110 + 1 SSD + 2TB HDD, 9- 120mm fans) so with this formula my system is drawing 1607W out of my 1200W PSU without shutting down?
> But my TDP is not 250, its 400! if i do the math with 400 were talking about over 1000W for each card!
> And my power meter says its drawing out of the wall 1350W for the whole system, taking 80% efficiency = real 1080W
> So 400W for each card plus 280W for the rest of the system!
> 
> Where did you get that formula? perhaps something is shifted or something is missing there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t team)


Ouch
Lol curious !
I readed that formula some weeks ago and i think that i remember it right...
Hmmm Yes there is an error probably..
But i don't Know where!
Btw thanks man for makin me know that this formula isn't right!


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming your TDP is fixed how can my PSU handle this?
> 
> TDP * [ Oc clocks / stock clocks ] * [ Oc voltage / stock voltage ]^2
> 
> 250 * 1400 / 836 * [1,4/0,9]^2
> 
> 250 * 1.58 * 1.68 = 663,6W (*2 as i have 2 Titans) = 1327.2W
> just for the cards and another 280W for the rest of the system ([email protected] 3570K + H110 + 1 SSD + 2TB HDD, 9- 120mm fans) so with this formula my system is drawing 1607W out of my 1200W PSU without shutting down?
> But my TDP is not 250, its 400! if i do the math with 400 were talking about over 1000W for each card!
> And my power meter says its drawing out of the wall 1350W for the whole system, taking 80% efficiency = real 1080W
> So 400W for each card plus 280W for the rest of the system!
> 
> Where did you get that formula? perhaps something is shifted or something is missing there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t team)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch
> Lol curious !
> I readed that formula some weeks ago and i think that i remember it right...
> Hmmm Yes there is an error probably..
> But i don't Know where!
> Btw thanks man for makin me know that this formula isn't right!
Click to expand...

the formula IS correct - however TDP will put you in _the general ballpark._ titan can use between 208 to 230 watts:
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_Titan/25.html

alatar has shown the titan can easily go past 500 (or 550?) watts when overclocked.

what folks overlook is just because all the system components can draw a substantial amount more when overclocked; not all of them will hit the peak power draw at the same time.

i am sure if Ed ran prime95 and furmark on both those cards - his PSU's OCP will kick in.


----------



## verbatim

I think this is the third time I have asked this one but it gets lost.
Why does my card throttle at 73deg as shown in evga and gpuz when it's set to 83deg in evga?


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Guys im researching the 780Ti VRM´s as i did in the past with the Titan!
> Can someone supply me with high resolution photos of the VRM area? i need to read the mosfets and inductors inscriptions but i really need a very high resolution for that!
> REP will be given!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_780_Ti/4.html

Techpowerup have one.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_780_Ti/images/front_full.jpg


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> the formula IS correct - however TDP will put you in _the general ballpark._ titan can use between 208 to 230 watts:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_Titan/25.html
> 
> alatar has shown the titan can easily go past 500 (or 550?) watts when overclocked.
> 
> what folks overlook is just because all the system components can draw a substantial amount more when overclocked; not all of them will hit the peak power draw at the same time.
> 
> i am sure if Ed ran prime95 and furmark on both those cards - his PSU's OCP will kick in.


With stock bios yes the techpowerup review is right! with modded bios no as you can increase the PT!
The formula is wrong as it shows the example i gave 1 titan would go over 1000W and it is not true! i do not use furmark , never did, never will, unrealistically loads is not what i have in mind when i test my cards, i ran Tombraider bench and metro LL with [email protected],400v and measured 1350W out of the wall, so both cards and CPU are at 99% during the bench! my 3570K running [email protected],[email protected],400v gives me a 100W over stock draw! hence the 280W for the system without the cards!
Sorry but its the way i see it! and you are untitled to yours of course!








My 2 cents as always!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *verbatim*
> 
> I think this is the third time I have asked this one but it gets lost.
> Why does my card throttle at 73deg as shown in evga and gpuz when it's set to 83deg in evga?


If you are using the stock bios, it's probably a power throttle not a temperature throttle.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_780_Ti/4.html
> 
> Techpowerup have one.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_780_Ti/images/front_full.jpg


Sorry! not enough res, i still cant read the writings on the VRM´s components!

+1 for the effort!









Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *verbatim*
> 
> I think this is the third time I have asked this one but it gets lost.
> Why does my card throttle at 73deg as shown in evga and gpuz when it's set to 83deg in evga?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> If you are using the stock bios, it's probably a *power throttle* not a temperature throttle.


This ^ ^, try my Brother Skyn3t bios in the first page! it will allow you to increase the PT and remove the throttle!
Are you seeing 100% or close to 100% power draw? if so thats your answer!
You have in my SIG the EZ3flash and a small guide on how to flash too!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Sorry! not enough res, i still cant read the writings on the VRM´s components!
> 
> +1 for the effort!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


From my experience, you need good camera or really good eyesight to see it even up close. Neither of which I have.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> With stock bios yes the techpowerup review is right! with modded bios no as you can increase the PT!
> *The formula is wrong as it shows the example i gave 1 titan would go over 1000W* and it is not true! i do not use furmark , never did, never will, unrealistically loads is not what i have in mind when i test my cards, i ran Tombraider bench and metro LL with [email protected],400v and measured 1350W out of the wall, so both cards and CPU are at 99% during the bench! my 3570K running *[email protected],[email protected],400v gives me a 100W over stock draw!* hence the 280W for the system without the cards!
> Sorry but its the way i see it! and you are untitled to yours of course!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 2 cents as always!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


pardon? i thought i saw:
Quote:


> TDP * [ Oc clocks / stock clocks ] * [ Oc voltage / stock voltage ]^2
> 
> 250 * 1400 / 836 * [1,4/0,9]^2
> 
> 250 * 1.58 * 1.68 = *663,6W* (*2 as i have 2 Titans) = 1327.2W


lets look at that CPU overclock:
77watts TDP *(5.0/3.8{max turbo})*((1.4/1.35{~VIDstock voltage})^2)= 104watts

you could debate about using turbo core speed of 3.8 and the VID of 1.35 volts for the TDP. but i think it show the formula isn't nearly as off as you might think.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *verbatim*
> 
> I think this is the third time I have ed this one but it gets lost.
> Why does my card throttle at 73deg as shown in evga and gpuz when it's set to 83deg in evga?


stock bios makes your GPU throttle down. In other to stop the throttle you need to Increase the TDP. Only way is flash one one of my vbios in the front page it will give you more TDP headroom. So you only slide the power limit a bit above of you are hitting. Check the front page OccamRazor adv OC guide. I will tell you everything you need to kown.


----------



## brandon6199




----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> pardon? i thought i saw:
> lets look at that CPU overclock:
> 77watts TDP *(5.0/3.8{max turbo})*((1.4/1.35{~VIDstock voltage})^2)= 104watts
> 
> you could debate about using turbo core speed of 3.8 and the VID of 1.35 volts for the TDP. but i think it show the formula isn't nearly as off as you might think.


" _if i do the math with 400 were talking about over 1000W for each card_!" this example! - 400 x 1.58 x 1.68 = 1061,76W
In the tests i make to determine power draw i use a power meter and simple calculations, as i said before it is MY way of looking at it with my reasoning, you are entitled to yours!
Sorry if i offended you in some way but im not going to initiate a flame over this, its not my way,or me for that matter!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> " _if i do the math with 400 were talking about over 1000W for each card_!" this example! - 400 x 1.58 x 1.68 = 1061,76W
> In the tests i make to determine power draw i use a power meter and simple calculations, as i said before it is MY way of looking at it with my reasoning, you are entitled to yours!
> Sorry if i offended you in some way but im not going to initiate a flame over this, its not my way,or me for that matter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


i'm not seeing this as a flame war at all nor am i offended - IMO, its a discussion. i also thank you for pointing out exactly where you mention the 400 watt TDP, i was focused on the math example only.

now i beg the question; does raising the TDP automatically raise the power draw without changing speed or voltage? methinks the wrong variable is getting plugged into the formula.
i believe the baseline is 250 TDP * (OC core speed/_boost clock_)*((Oc volts/_stock voltage_)^2)= OC power

technically, the TDP is maximum power dissipated at the highest *stock* clock speed and voltage but it gives a very reasonable ballpark figure for power draw; with *stock* being boost clock. though as such shown by the techpowerup bench, actually power draw is usually less.

take it the way you want but saying, " i see it this way and you see it that way" is not correct when it comes to math. since the formula has been around for ~4 years that i know of
How to Calculate Overclocked Power Consumption
and been _verified_ by a former PSU editor here on OCN:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *catcherintherye;13918858*
> What's meant exactly by moderate overclocking of GPUs? I have my 480 voltage overclocked to 1213mV over the stock 1100mV, does this count as moderate or high?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd call moderate the max you can go without increasing voltage.
> 
> Power usage of a chip increases linearly with clock speed, exponentially with voltage.
Click to expand...

i'd be inclined to claim a/the variable(s) being plugged into the formula is/are not correct.


----------



## skupples

Rasing voltage & TDP will not do much to increase TDP w/o the clocks being there to utilize the extra power. It may raise draw a bit, but not by much. The clock speeds need to be there to utilize the extra volts & TDP.

2 bottles of wine, a pound of turkey, jewish meat balls, potato latkes, & every other thanksgiving/Hanukkah delight later.


----------



## Robilar

I'm debating grabbing a second Ti. Can anyone absolutely confirm my 850W power supply would be sufficient or insufficient (assuming low to moderate overclocks)?

I bought it dirt cheap ($95 for a Seasonic internals Antec, hard to say no) with no plans to go back to SLI but I have been tempted the last few days.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I'm debating grabbing a second Ti. Can anyone absolutely confirm my 850W power supply would be sufficient or insufficient (assuming low to moderate overclocks)?
> 
> I bought it dirt cheap ($95 for a Seasonic internals Antec, hard to say no) with no plans to go back to SLI but I have been tempted the last few days.


You dont need a new PSU unless you want to overvolt your cards


----------



## Mr Mari0o

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_240_582&products_id=38181 will this waterblock fit my 780ti?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Mari0o*
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_240_582&products_id=38181 will this waterblock fit my 780ti?


nope, thats for the 780/titan, not the 780ti.


----------



## Spartan F8

So i have been doing more testing on my card and i am pretty much decided that the only thing holding it back is temp. Right now i am sitting at [email protected] which seems to be the highest clock per voltage that doesn't eventually pass 80 and artifact. I have also pushed the card as far as i can with keeping it under 80 at [email protected] which runs perfectly fine until it passes 80 degrees(which was almost 2 runs through Valley).

At this point i am thinking it would be a bit sad to not go with some better cooling and see where it leads me. I thinking of aftermarket air cooling and i have narrowed it down to these three(but i would still be open to suggestions).

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835426031
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186068
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186052

Any input would be awesome. I am still looking through reviews on them and each will either fit or can be slight modded to fit. I know the extreme III may be the best but it is around twice the price(deal based on all 3). I also i looking around for the best VRAM heatsinks price/performance.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i'm not seeing this as a flame war at all nor am i offended - IMO, its a discussion. i also thank you for pointing out exactly where you mention the 400 watt TDP, i was focused on the math example only.
> 
> now i beg the question; does raising the TDP automatically raise the power draw without changing speed or voltage? methinks the wrong variable is getting plugged into the formula.
> i believe the baseline is 250 TDP * (OC core speed/_boost clock_)*((Oc volts/_stock voltage_)^2)= OC power
> 
> technically, the TDP is maximum power dissipated at the highest *stock* clock speed and voltage but it gives a very reasonable ballpark figure for power draw; with *stock* being boost clock. though as such shown by the techpowerup bench, actually power draw is usually less.
> 
> take it the way you want but saying, " i see it this way and you see it that way" is not correct when it comes to math. since the formula has been around for ~4 years that i know of
> How to Calculate Overclocked Power Consumption
> and been _verified_ by a former PSU editor here on OCN:
> i'd be inclined to claim a/the variable(s) being plugged into the formula is/are not correct.


Yes something is off in the formula because its impossible my entire system to draw 1600W out of a 1200W PSU as the formula indicates when in the power meter is showing 1350W off the wall, not the real wattage that the cards are drawing! and with CPU and both [email protected] 99% usage there is no doubt of power draw being in effect at the max for that voltage!
Other than that only through PM in a minute!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartan F8*
> 
> I have also pushed the card as far as i can with keeping it under 80 at [email protected] which runs perfectly fine until it passes 80 degrees(which was almost 2 runs through Valley). .


Show us some results, those number seems impressive let say or al least +100Mhz over everyone here.


----------



## vlados070

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Guys im researching the 780Ti VRM´s as i did in the past with the Titan!
> Can someone supply me with high resolution photos of the VRM area? i need to read the mosfets and inductors inscriptions but i really need a very high resolution for that!
> REP will be given!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Hi,

I have been searching for photos of the vrm for two hours and I have just found something.

Check this webpage below









http://www.itfiles.ro/2013/11/geforce-gtx-780-ti-este-raspunsul-nvidia-la-ofensiva-lansata-de-amd-prin-radeon-r9-290x/2/


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Show us some results, those number seems impressive let say or al least +100Mhz over everyone here.


That clock it's not possible with 1.212v, he may reporting this clock by looking the valley benchmark on stock bios.

So in real world -80 to -100mhz = 1320ish.


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Show us some results, those number seems impressive let say or al least +100Mhz over everyone here.


Funny how people read through an entire post and only take away a certain part of it. I have been seeing people get 1400-1500 under water(here and other threads). You could say that mine only runs about 1200ish due to heat and artifacting but it seems that they are completely attached to each other. I don't mind posting pics of benches and screenshots but that wasn't really the point of my post.

I also don't want to start posting results if it is not stable. I may get better cooling to find out that the instability kicks in after 5-10min even with good cooling(which i have seen happen to people, some GPUs have a "wall" and a time limit to stability at a certain speed). Plus my results will likely be slightly lower than most due to the rest of my rig(CPU is a phenom x6 1090t) due to bottlenecking. Everyone around here seems to have i7s running at 4Ghz+.

I will say that with my 1202mhz clock i get about 2900ish in valley(which is definitely a bit low but i explained that already). With the eventually thermal unstable clock 1428mhz i get just over 3100. The relative increase in performance is still there so the card isn't really getting held back, but the score is a bit low due to the system(i will be building a new rig likely January).

So what exact results are you wanting o see? And bare in mind if a bench can't complete before i start to see artifacts i would not consider it a valid score.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> That clock it's not possible with 1.212v, he may reporting this clock by looking the valley benchmark on stock bios.
> 
> So in real world -80 to -100mhz = 1320ish.


I have been over this a few pages back. I am on your bios and valley is matching precision. Well i am not sure how that clock worked but honestly i am not concerned since it wasn't stable anyway once the heat(or time) set in. I guess i will start leaving out my clocks since that is what everyone is focusing on.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlados070*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have been searching for photos of the vrm for two hours and I have just found something.
> 
> Check this webpage below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.itfiles.ro/2013/11/geforce-gtx-780-ti-este-raspunsul-nvidia-la-ofensiva-lansata-de-amd-prin-radeon-r9-290x/2/


Perfect!








In Romenian but ill manage, i have a nice beautiful Romenian neighbor! I dont think she will mind to come around my house to translate it!








+1 rep for you!








Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Romenian but ill manage, i have a nice beautiful Romenian neighbor! I dont think she will mind to come around my house to translate it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Ed open all the pics in a new tab. he guy nailed the full res pics.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> nope, thats for the 780/titan, not the 780ti.


Szeged! I still need your 780Ti photos to make comparisons! dont forget me!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Ed open all the pics in a new tab. he guy nailed the full res pics.


Yea Bro, i saw it! Ill need Szeged pics too, to take out a doubt that is forming in my mind! Not good...
Look at the pic left of NCP4206!


----------



## brandon6199

I can go take some high-res pics of the mosfets if you'd like... both of my GTX 780 Ti's are downstairs and I have the heatsinks removed since I am waiting for my EK full-cover blocks to arrive...


----------



## sekikg

I have a old heaven benchmark installed that I just use for stress testing.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> I can go take some high-res pics of the mosfets if you'd like... both of my GTX 780 Ti's are downstairs and I have the heatsinks removed since I am waiting for my EK full-cover blocks to arrive...


Yes please! the highest res you can! i want the VRM´area only!








Thanks

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yes please! the highest res you can! i want the VRM´area only!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


I have an iPhone 5S... but I'll do my best


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yes something is off in the formula because its impossible my entire system to draw 1600W out of a 1200W PSU as the formula indicates when in the power meter is showing 1350W off the wall, not the real wattage that the cards are drawing! and with CPU and both [email protected] 99% usage there is no doubt of power draw being in effect at the max for that voltage!
> Other than that only through PM in a minute!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


thanks for that.

whose the man?

you da man!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> thanks for that.
> 
> whose the man?
> 
> you da man!


Cheers Bro!


----------



## brandon6199

Hope that helps you out... it's the best I could do with my phone


----------



## Dantrax

Put the EVGA gtx 680 high airflow brackets I had on my 2 EVGA 780ti SC cards, they fit perfectly. I put 2 sli bridges on & did the RMPcieLinkSpeed=4 trick in my win7pro 64bit registry, but I can't get the 2nd 780ti to run at pcie3.0 x16 the best I can get is pcie2.0 at x16. I tried furmark, the gpuz ? test, I turned all the dadshboard settings to max & still only pcie2 not 3. Anybody have any suggestions. I'm using beta.93 now but it did the same thing on whql82. I uninstalled & reinstalled the drivers (driver sweeper in safe mode blah blah) & still have pcie2 on the 2nd 780ti. I get pcie3.0 x16 on 1 card & pcie2.0 x16 on my second card.


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartan F8*
> 
> Funny how people read through an entire post and only take away a certain part of it. I have been seeing people get 1400-1500 under water(here and other threads). ...


Actually i don't wanna to insult you. Just questioning your clocks, cos they seems way higher than the average achieved, that's why i requested a screen with result, doesn''t matter if it's obtained with/or without artifacts stable or not. Just a simple 3dmark would just be fine, to see the efficiency of those clocks









No hard feelings at all Bud


----------



## kell0w

just flashed my bios to skyn3t 's bios, went from 111 FPS to 129 FPS









+150 gpu clock offset
+150 mem clock offset
also would love to have some suggestions to make things better


----------



## Dantrax

Do I have to get a 4930k to get pcie3.0 x16 on both my 780ti's? I have RIVE & a 3930k now.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dantrax*
> 
> Do I have to get a 4930k to get pcie3.0 x16 on both my 780ti's? I have RIVE & a 3930k now.


not necessarily. there are socket 1150 mobo's which allow 2 full pcie3.0 lanes slots


----------



## Gorki

Any special reason which brand has better batches if you exclude warranty?


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorki*
> 
> Any special reason which brand has better batches if you exclude warranty?


There are no special batches just yet.


----------



## Bull56

hmm my msi afterburner doesn't overvoltage with the voltage hack on the first page









how does the beta 17 AB work on your Systems with the modified files?


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bull56*
> 
> hmm my msi afterburner doesn't overvoltage with the voltage hack on the first page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how does the beta 17 AB work on your Systems with the modified files?


Afterburner doesnt support 780ti.
Though PrecisionX does.


----------



## Renairy

Anyone else using the BETA driver? Made my OC unstable..had to drop a bin.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Actually i don't wanna to insult you. Just questioning your clocks, cos they seems way higher than the average achieved, that's why i requested a screen with result, doesn''t matter if it's obtained with/or without artifacts stable or not. Just a simple 3dmark would just be fine, to see the efficiency of those clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No hard feelings at all Bud


This is a very good attitude. Promps for you.


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bull56*
> 
> hmm my msi afterburner doesn't overvoltage with the voltage hack on the first page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how does the beta 17 AB work on your Systems with the modified files?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Afterburner doesnt support 780ti.
> Though PrecisionX does.


And i am sure that the hack doesn't work for 780ti


----------



## furax

Hello!

I got my EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC yesterday! These news rev chips are awersome. I settled for a mild OC of +143 on the gpu. This gives me boost of 1267. Most of the time the card sit either at 1253 or 1267 and fluctuates down to 1241 depending on the power used. Is this good?

I went from a SLI GTX 670 OC @ 1241 to this. My SLI scored ~11500 in Firestrike, this GTX 780 Ti ~11300. Still the game experience is way SUPERIOR with a single card!!! EVERYTHING is so smooth and i am really happy with this card !









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1221428


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kell0w*
> 
> just flashed my bios to skyn3t 's bios, went from 111 FPS to 129 FPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +150 gpu clock offset
> +150 mem clock offset
> also would love to have some suggestions to make things better


Take a peak at my guide, it might give you a hint or two!








http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/19300_100#post_21280682
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bull56*
> 
> hmm my msi afterburner doesn'*t overvoltage with the voltage hack* on the first page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *how does the beta 17 AB work on your Systems with the modified files*?


The voltmod and LLC hack DO NOT WORK with the Ti ATM! We are working on it but things do not look good! And AB does not support the TI fully ATM too! Lets wait for the AB update in the next few days, (hoping that it will be a AB and not only a RTSS update if that happens the Ti will be left out in the cold!)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> And i am sure that the hack doesn't work for 780ti


And you´re right!









Cheers all

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps you out... it's the best I could do with my phone


Thanks for the effort!









+1 Rep!

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Bull56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Take a peak at my guide, it might give you a hint or two!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/19300_100#post_21280682
> The voltmod and LLC hack DO NOT WORK with the Ti ATM! We are working on it but things do not look good! And AB does not support the TI fully ATM too! Lets wait for the AB update in the next few days, (hoping that it will be a AB and not only a RTSS update if that happens the Ti will be left out in the cold!)
> And you´re right!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Well nice...

my 4x Ti's only handle 1188MHz @ 1.212V... the first one has an ASIC of 86% and the other ones an ASIC of 73-75%... but I dont really believe in ASIC...

Any ideas or Tips on how to get higher clocks?

Cheers


----------



## latprod

So...
Just got my two referance 780Ti's.
I opened up Evga PX... and they fans just started to spin up.
The cards are idling at 52 degrees.
That's just ridiculous. Any idea why this is? Is it my Qnix running at 96hz? weird


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bull56*
> 
> Well nice...
> 
> my 4x Ti's only handle 1188MHz @ 1.212V... the first one has an ASIC of 86% and the other ones an ASIC of 73-75%... but I dont really believe in ASIC...
> 
> Any ideas or Tips on how to get higher clocks?
> 
> Cheers


If you already flashed sky bios to them test each card individually see what they can do when going 4 way as I am sure you know you will lose performance. My sli I already hit a bottleneck with my 4930k on bench marks. Also power supply could be a issue if running sky bios as the cards will suck a lot of juice. Try one card at a time then try adding 2 see where it takes you then 3 test then 4 and test


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latprod*
> 
> So...
> Just got my two referance 780Ti's.
> I opened up Evga PX... and they fans just started to spin up.
> The cards are idling at 52 degrees.
> That's just ridiculous. Any idea why this is? Is it my Qnix running at 96hz? weird


Yes someone a few pages ago had the same issue 1440p at 120hz he was going to rma then relized it was his resolution and refresh causing it.


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Yes someone a few pages ago had the same issue 1440p at 120hz he was going to rma then relized it was his resolution and refresh causing it.


Running none stock timings can cause the card to not idle down all the way thus having a higher idle temp. Also just having a desktop at 120hz is double the rendering of most screens which is double the idle load plus it is at 1440p. Try switching the refresh back to 60hz and see if the card idles down to around 300mhz. That will tell you is it is the overclock and the temps should start to drop significantly.

I changed mine back and now i am just concerned with load speeds. Running idle at 50 degrees should not have any real world effects on the card. It may shorten the life span but a small margin but that is relative to any component.


----------



## latprod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Yes someone a few pages ago had the same issue 1440p at 120hz he was going to rma then relized it was his resolution and refresh causing it.


I just discovered something. I flash both cards with sky's bios, but there is a problem with one of my GPUs.
I just reset CRU so there is just 60hz now, no monitor overclock whatsoever.
One of 'em is at 32 degrees and has downclocked in idle, while the other is at 52 and is running full speed.
I hear the fans go down as soon as i close EVGA Precision X, then ramp back up when I opened it. 



Could it be PSU related, or maybe SLI Bridge related? Weird...


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latprod*
> 
> Could it be PSU related, or maybe SLI Bridge related? Weird...


See previous post, most probably your refresh rate.


----------



## latprod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> See previous post, most probably your refresh rate.


It can't be my refresh rate, since I've reset everything, it's running at 60hz, no OC at all.

EDIT: Installed the .93 beta drivers, now both cards downclock when idle it seems.

I wasn't gonna install that one since some ppl complained that they were unstable, but atleast they fixed that.
But still one card is hotter than the other, by a good margin. Strange, It wasn't like this with my 780's.
Also, it seems like the card with the high temps boost right up to max clock when opening a web browser, while the other stays idle. There must be some setting somewhere... I'm just not getting it since I'm new to SLI.


----------



## verbatim

My overclock only works when Kboost is on. When that is on my system wont downclock and sits at 52deg @1250mhz. I have to disable kboost to get it to slow down.

On another note, if I crank the fan right up then it stays at 69deg and does not throttle down at all. Sweet.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latprod*
> 
> I just discovered something. I flash both cards with sky's bios, but there is a problem with one of my GPUs.
> I just reset CRU so there is just 60hz now, no monitor overclock whatsoever.
> One of 'em is at 32 degrees and has downclocked in idle, while the other is at 52 and is running full speed.
> I hear the fans go down as soon as i close EVGA Precision X, then ramp back up when I opened it.
> No when you flash it disables sli go back into nvidia control and re enable sli
> 
> 
> 
> Could it be PSU related, or maybe SLI Bridge related? Weird...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latprod*
> 
> It can't be my refresh rate, since I've reset everything, it's running at 60hz, no OC at all.
> 
> EDIT: Installed the .93 beta drivers, now both cards downclock when idle it seems.
> 
> I wasn't gonna install that one since some ppl complained that they were unstable, but atleast they fixed that.
> But still one card is hotter than the other, by a good margin. Strange, It wasn't like this with my 780's.
> Also, it seems like the card with the high temps boost right up to max clock when opening a web browser, while the other stays idle. There must be some setting somewhere... I'm just not getting it since I'm new to SLI.


When you flasg the bios it disables sli go back to nvidia control and just re enable sli


----------



## latprod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> When you flasg the bios it disables sli go back to nvidia control and just re enable sli


Yeah, christ, I forgot.








Now they're synced....and they're downclocked.....but they're both idling at 46 degrees...
Hot darn it, that's a little too much


----------



## skupples

It's also highly recommended to reinstall drivers after a flash.


----------



## latprod

Yep, I hear ya, I did that too








Is 46 normal for a referance card on sky's bios?
I plan to get them under water within a month anyway, but still.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latprod*
> 
> Yep, I hear ya, I did that too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is 46 normal for a referance card on sky's bios?
> I plan to get them under water within a month anyway, but still.


Ambient temps always influence idle and load temps! if your room is heated then your card will reflect the delta!








46C idle is high, you should b in the 30/35C range if your ambient temps are in the 20´s
check the fan profile and the AB/precision monitor to see if the card is getting any load, if it is its normal and on some systems multi monitors means higher voltage/clocks,
Some software also induces a 3D state like browsers for instance, you can always disable the 3D acceleration!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## blackend

her is my 3d mark 11 for 4 way sli ,first I was using corsair ax 1200i but my pc shutdown then I change it to cooler master m2 1500w and now it runs like smooth



http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/aybzw/

count me in


----------



## szeged

bored, messin around with some new ram



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1228137


----------



## dph314

Hey. Sorry if anyone replied to the first time I posted about this a couple days ago. I haven't been on in a while and I'm still playing catch-up with like 400 posts. But I'm still wondering about that bandwidth test that skyn3t posted a link to a while ago- http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=253215

My results seem a bit low-



Anyone else care to give it a whirl? Just download the .exe in that thread and then run with cmd prompt and flags for GPUs. Like in my case, with only one- "concBandwidthTest 0" or whatever you rename the .exe. Two cards would have flags 0 1


----------



## Wille114

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dantrax*
> 
> Do I have to get a 4930k to get pcie3.0 x16 on both my 780ti's? I have RIVE & a 3930k now.


http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2148/nvidia-geforce-kepler-pcie-3-0-mode-enabling-patch-for-sandy-bridge-e-systems/mirrors

This might help. Test at your own risk.


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Anybody had any problems with the skyn3t bios? I want to flash it (getting fed up of the 106% power limit) but I don't want to brick a £600 card








Perhaps I'm being too nervous but I'm used to having the dual BIOS switch on AMD cards


----------



## szeged

#1 spot on 3dm HoF for a 4770k and 780ti


----------



## compddd

Does anyone know why my card would suddenly start doing 1.2 on voltage on it's own out of nowhere? All I did was reboot this morning and now it's running at 1.2 max instead of 1.187, and even if I reset everything to default, its boosting to 1136 now instead of 1124 at stock.

Using stock bios, never flashed to any other bios or changed anything.


----------



## Dantrax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wille114*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2148/nvidia-geforce-kepler-pcie-3-0-mode-enabling-patch-for-sandy-bridge-e-systems/mirrors
> 
> This might help. Test at your own risk.


Thanks Wille114 I tried your version of the force 3.0 but it is still on pcie2.0. I usually just enter the RMPcieLinkSpeed=4 line in the registry. Which I have been doing for every driver update for my 680s. That worked fine for the 680s but it doesn't seem to work for the 780ti. I might try an earlier version & see what happens. I'm wondering if these programs are loading both these cards up enough to get the 2nd card to need to go into pcie3.0 to maintain performance.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> Anybody had any problems with the skyn3t bios? I want to flash it (getting fed up of the 106% power limit) but I don't want to brick a £600 card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps I'm being too nervous but I'm used to having the dual BIOS switch on AMD cards


No problems as far as i know or have been reported!








Use the EZ3flash tool in my SIG and i have a small guide too, its simple, easy and hassle free to flash the bios with this tool!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compddd*
> 
> Does anyone know why my card would suddenly start doing 1.2 on voltage on it's own out of nowhere? All I did was reboot this morning and now it's running at 1.2 max instead of 1.187, and even if I reset everything to default, its boosting to 1136 now instead of 1124 at stock.
> 
> Using stock bios, never flashed to any other bios or changed anything.


Do you use precision? if so disable K-boost! if it doesnt do the trick, uninstall precisionx, delete its folder and reinstall drivers, you probably besides having the Kboost enabled, you might have a "stuck" profile!

Cheers all

Ed

(Skyn3t team)


----------



## latprod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> Anybody had any problems with the skyn3t bios? I want to flash it (getting fed up of the 106% power limit) but I don't want to brick a £600 card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps I'm being too nervous but I'm used to having the dual BIOS switch on AMD cards


Just flashed both og my 780 Ti's with sky's bios. It took 3 mins, was super easy, and works like a charm!
No more boost, unlocked voltage, stable clocks, the man's a genius!
Go ahead dude, take the plunge. I did this for the first time with no knowledge of this whatsoever, and I'm happy as a cucumber!
Sky and Occam have done an amazing job of keeping people educated and enabling people to push their hardware with very little risk


----------



## compddd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Do you use precision? if so disable K-boost! if it doesnt do the trick, uninstall precisionx, delete its folder and reinstall drivers, you probably besides having the Kboost enabled, you might have a "stuck" profile!
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t team)


I uninstalled Precision, deleted the folder and reinstalled drivers, still boosting to 1137 at default and using higher voltage. No idea what would cause such a thing









Also my card isn't following the +13 rule when OCing, it's doing it in 1Mhz increments. I have no idea what the hell is going on.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compddd*
> 
> I uninstalled Precision, deleted the folder and reinstalled drivers, still boosting to 1137 at default and using higher voltage. No idea what would cause such a thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also my card isn't following the +13 rule when OCing, it's doing it in 1Mhz increments. I have no idea what the hell is going on.


Dont mind about the 13mhz increments, they are real but software reports different and everybody thinks the software is right, well not always as it has to read hardware, if it can read it correctly it will report the next approximate value, that´s what everybody sees! 780Ti is not supported fully by AB, precision or GPUZ for that matter!
You have to wait for the software owners/houses to correct the code in their programs (AB, precisionX, nvidia inspector, GPUz)

Did you do a clean install of the drivers? used driver sweeper? have AB installed? if so have to uninstall it too!








did you flash any bios?


----------



## compddd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Did you do a clean install of the drivers? used driver sweeper? have AB installed? if so have to uninstall it too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you flash any bios?


Chose clean install option when re-installing. Didn't use driver sweeper. Did not have AB installed. Never flashed any bios.

I think I'm out of options. Just have to accept that my card decided to alter its stock voltage and boost clocks I guess.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> bored, messin around with some new ram
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1228137


Dnt ever use the word bored, and PC/Overclocking in the same sentance......ever again !!!!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> #1 spot on 3dm HoF for a 4770k and 780ti


Very nice, now that's an achievement , not so bored after all


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Dnt ever use the word bored, and PC/Overclocking in the same sentance......ever again !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice, now that's an achievement , not so bored after all


im bored out of my mind waiting on some RIVE-BE boards to come in stock somewhere, anywhere


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> im bored out of my mind waiting on some RIVE-BE boards to come in stock somewhere, anywhere


But you just got an EVGA classified ?
Dude, wanna send some fo your pocket change my way ? I'll spend it wisely i swear!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> But you just got an EVGA classified ?
> Dude, wanna send some fo your pocket change my way ? I'll spend it wisely i swear!


yeah thats for the 4770k rig







atm my 4930k has no mobo to go with it


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yeah thats for the 4770k rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> atm my 4930k has no mobo to go with it


----------



## oicwutudidthar

i flashed my bios to the skyn3t one and am trying to OC using after burner 17 but even after i unlock voltage control and monitoring, the slider is grayed out for voltage. what gives?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*


haha









hopefully i can get my hands on a RIVEBE soon, i want better 3dm scores but the 4770k can only do so much.


----------



## compddd

Is there a guide to flash to the Skynet bios? I can't find one on the first page of this thread, unless I'm blind


----------



## COMBO2

Count me in guys











An EK waterblock will be on it shortly. Just had to return my R9 290X and waterblock for credit and shell out the extra for this. The R9 had terrible coil whine...


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compddd*
> 
> Is there a guide to flash to the Skynet bios? I can't find one on the first page of this thread, unless I'm blind


Download the NVflash 5.134 linked in the OP, save the 4 files I believe it is to your C:/ folder. Also download skyn3t's BIOS and save it there
Open a command prompt as admin and then type without the quotes "cd c:/" to change the directory
Type without quotes "nvflash --protectoff" just in case
Type without quotes "nvflash -b backup.rom" with backup being what you want to name your stock BIOS (ie- stockBIOS.rom)
Type without quotes "nvflash -4 -5 -6 flashingTo.rom" with flashingTo being the name of skynet's BIOS that you downloaded and also saved in your C:
After it asks you to confirm by pressing Y, let it do its thing, and when it's done do a restart of the computer. Done thumb.gif

You may also get a warning that you have to agree to bypass that says something about the...Device ID I think it is? being different. Just press Y to bypass it, won't do any harm.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compddd*
> 
> Is there a guide to flash to the Skynet bios? I can't find one on the first page of this thread, unless I'm blind


PrecX is the only way to over volt with 780ti at the moment.


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> bored, messin around with some new ram
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1228137


Nice one...i managed to hit 14.2k ...just fight for those 13 point to round your score


----------



## szeged

nice score, im hoping to get some socket 2011 goodness going on by next week









i also wish my 780ti could go higher on the score







it has a stroke at anything above 1315 now


----------



## looniam

seeing "socket goodness" and "stroke" . . . .

is this now a web cam site?


----------



## szeged

would you like to stroke my socket goodness


----------



## looniam

thanks for the offer but i'll pass.


----------



## szeged

Darn, guess ill put the roses and candles away.


----------



## looniam

no chocolate?!?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> no chocolate?!?


i had some out for us but i was laying on it while waiting on you and it melted all over me so i had to pull some crazy yoga moves and lick it off my body.


----------



## looniam

pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## COMBO2

Can anyone else not adjust voltage from within Afterburner? I want to get OC goodness out of my card right now but need some voltage control!!


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *COMBO2*
> 
> Can anyone else not adjust voltage from within Afterburner? I want to get OC goodness out of my card right now but need some voltage control!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> PrecX is the only way to over volt with 780ti at the moment.


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *COMBO2*
> 
> I want to get OC goodness


No, but there're some socket goodness offers just before your post








Not supported atm .


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> No, but there're some socket goodness offers just before your post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not supported atm .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*


Oh right haha!

Thanks, I'll jump onto Precision X then.


----------



## Dantrax

I figured out how to get pcie3.0 on both of my 780ti cards. I had to disable my Logitech g500 gaming mouse software prior to installing the NVidia driver package. The drivers will then load properly for both cards. After your restart disable g500 software again, enable SLI & then go into the registry to add RMPcieLinkSpeed=4 to the registry. After restart you're all good. Oh that force-enable-gen3.exe program doesn't work.


----------



## verbatim

I installed that skynet bios. Thanks for that. The card now reduces during 2d apps to save power too.
I am at 1320x 7800mhz on this thing. That's greasing insane IMO. This card is so powerful.
I am not sure what the power level thing does so it's left at 106%


----------



## latprod

Hey guys, just getting started on oc`ing my two 780ti`s with skys bios. But i have never played around with power limit and voltage that much, so i was wondering if someone could explain where i should start? Should i set Temp to 80, power limit on max and see how high i Can get the core before assigning more voltage? What is a safe max voltage for stock air approx? I dont understand the increment of 13 at all so a basic beginners explanstion is more than enough








these are going under water later but wanna get started


----------



## verbatim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latprod*
> 
> Hey guys, just getting started on oc`ing my two 780ti`s with skys bios. But i have never played around with power limit and voltage that much, so i was wondering if someone could explain where i should start? Should i set Temp to 80, power limit on max and see how high i Can get the core before assigning more voltage? What is a safe max voltage for stock air approx? I dont understand the increment of 13 at all so a basic beginners explanstion is more than enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are going under water later but wanna get started


I am not sure about the power limits and would like to know too.
the 13? look at the table on the front page. ONLY those mhz work. if you are between them then its technically the mhz below it. (only the core)
eg
I overclock to 1200mhz. It shows up in all my programs as such. BUT the card is working at the 13 below it. Acording to the chart, thats 1189. If I went to 1202 I would be exactly on the next 13.


----------



## latprod

Eureka! Now i get it, Finally!


----------



## Silent Scone

I'm really struggling to get mine stable at anything over 1180Mhz. I'm hitting a brick wall at circa 1200Mhz. 1.21v. Even on Skyn3t BIOS which with the lack of v-droop I was sure would stabilise the clocks but in truth it's made little difference.

ASIC for the card in question is 79%. My second card is actually 81%.


----------



## verbatim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I'm really struggling to get mine stable at anything over 1180Mhz. I'm hitting a brick wall at circa 1200Mhz. 1.21v. Even on Skyn3t BIOS which with the lack of v-droop I was sure would stabilise the clocks but in truth it's made little difference.
> 
> ASIC for the card in question is 79%. My second card is actually 81%.


says mine is 70.5 and I am at 1320mhz core. When I bought the thing I still would have been really happy with near 1200. Thats still a massive OC.


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *verbatim*
> 
> says mine is 70.5 and I am at 1320mhz core. When I bought the thing I still would have been really happy with near 1200. Thats still a massive OC.


I'm able to get to around 1200MHz Core / 7700MHz Memory on stock cooler. I have a waterblock sitting here to be used so what volts would you advise on water, or even stock for the mean time?

I'm running Skynets BIOS and would really love to get to the 1250MHz range if I could.


----------



## Silent Scone

1300 would be great. I think they become quite temperamental when you start to hit 70+C with higher overclocks so cooling is definitely a factor. Reference coolers good, but it's not that good.

I did a run in Valley at 1250/3930 but it was artefacting like mad. Memory speeds are fine, it's just the core doesn't like to play much above 1200 at all. More volts wouldn't go a miss


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 1300 would be great. I think they become quite temperamental when you start to hit 70+ with higher overclocks so cooling is definitely a factor. Reference coolers good, but it's not that good.
> 
> I did a run in Valley at 1250/3930 but it was artefacting like mad. Memory speeds are fine, it's just the core doesn't like to play much above 1200 at all. More volts wouldn't go a miss


Yeah, once I get that waterblock on I will be wanting to go past 1.25v or something around that.

Are you aware of an unhealthy voltage range for the GPU?


----------



## Silent Scone

TBH personally I wouldn't go much over 1.3v But I'm sure people will go way beyond that


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> TBH personally I wouldn't go much over 1.3v But I'm sure people will go way beyond that


I was just testing BF4. Played about 30 mins and it was quite stable and all. Out of nowhere I get these yellow squares across my screen in a pattern like a chessboard, and the screen freezes. I have to hard reset.

I think that's my signal to stop LOL









Yeah but I think I should quite easily be able to get some more core speed when I get my WB on and bump the volts up to 1.25 - 1.3V. Hopefully around 1250 - 1300MHz. If I can do that, I would be grateful and just leave it at that. I could probs push the memory up from about 7.7GB/s to 7.8 - 7.9GB/s, maybe around 7.84.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *verbatim*
> 
> I am not sure about the power limits and would like to know too.
> the 13? look at the table on the front page. ONLY those mhz work. if you are between them then its technically the mhz below it. (only the core)
> eg
> I overclock to 1200mhz. It shows up in all my programs as such. BUT the card is working at the 13 below it. Acording to the chart, thats 1189. If I went to 1202 I would be exactly on the next 13.


Because of the 0.5 sometimes you need to add +1 on top of the +13 to change the core clock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I'm really struggling to get mine stable at anything over 1180Mhz. I'm hitting a brick wall at circa 1200Mhz. 1.21v. Even on Skyn3t BIOS which with the lack of v-droop I was sure would stabilise the clocks but in truth it's made little difference.
> 
> ASIC for the card in question is 79%. My second card is actually 81%.


PSU maybe? Not enough juice for both GPU.


----------



## DStealth

Actually tested DF registers...with 100% LLC the card has 1.163load voltage and was much more stable than with 0% LLC ..so strange to say ... here:


----------



## fleetfeather

do we know for sure that the classy is going to be available for purchase next week? 3 months of being graphics card-less is getting old


----------



## -z3r0-

Does the official Skynet Bios remove LLC or not?


----------



## JulioCesarSF

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/d9vsb/


----------



## Zawarudo

So i just replied to Ed in PM but I think this is worth sharing here in regards to ever getting a mod going like I did with the reference 780:
Quote:


> After reading the drawings and the write up I can tell you now that controller will never be programmable :/
> 
> It uses an instruction set based on the reference voltage module built into it. You technically could change the base voltage but that would mean removing the chip & if you're going to do that then you might as well just hard mod the card.
> 
> Bit of a bummer but I'm assuming on the Ti the 81172 is being used for the memory voltage? instead of having it on chip like they did with the reference 780? If someone can find a way of wiring a resistor to the ref voltage (VREF 8) they might be able to over volt it. Past that there's literally nothing else due to it not having the interface for outside commands.


I also think that the NCP4206 might have different perimeters on the Ti. Sorry to say this guys but it's going to take a few months for me to get the card and get a mod going because I'm broke lol.


----------



## Arizonian

Well here it is after a long night cramming in some benchmarks. Having to work over time so won't get much more messing around with it until next weekend. Going to be getting back to some long awaited gaming if I do get any free time.











All on Windows 8.1 - WHQL 331.82 Drivers

*Arizonian - i7 3770K @ 4.5 Ghz - 3DMark11 - ACX 780Ti 1106 Mhz Core / 1237 Mhz Boost - 1800 Memory* - *14842 Score 17247 Graphic Score*(On Air no voltage bumps)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7583602



Fan Speed 75% 67C Temp - Stock voltage.

*GPU Validation* - http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/dv2kr/

*CPU-Z Validation* - http://valid.canardpc.com/r0fdkk










Arizonian - *i7 3770K 4.5 Mhz* - Firestrike *11044* Score - ACX 780Ti 1106 Mhz Core / *1224 Mhz Boost / 1818 Mhz Memory* (On Air no voltage bumps)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1751434



Arizonian - *i7 3770K 4.5 Mhz* - Firestrike EXTREME *5480* Score - ACX 780Ti 1109 Mhz Core / *1239 Mhz Boost / 1800 Mhz Memory* (On Air no voltage bumps)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1752427



*Arizonian - i7 3770K @ 4.5 Ghz - Valley Extreme - ACX 780Ti 1106 Mhz Core / 1237 Mhz Boost - 1800 Memory* - *74.5 Score* (On Air no voltage bumps)



Looking at the NZXT Kraken G10 possibly after I see some reviews. Not sure if it's going to be needed as my temps are under 70C. Didn't even need to ramp up the fan to 100% to bench. I'm using manual fan settings. So this is debatable if any better cooling would bring higher over clock or not. Though it will look great in my rig.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Well here it is after a long night cramming in some benchmarks. Having to work over time so won't get much more messing around with it until next weekend. Going to be getting back to some long awaited gaming if I do get any free time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Arizonian - i7 3770K @ 4.5 Ghz - 3DMark11 - ACX 780Ti 1106 Mhz Core / 1237 Mhz Boost - 1800 Memory* - *14842 Score 17247 Graphic Score*(On Air no voltage bumps)
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7583602
> 
> 
> 
> Fan Speed 75% 67C Temp - Stock voltage.
> 
> *GPU Validation* - http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/dv2kr/
> 
> *CPU-Z Validation* - http://valid.canardpc.com/r0fdkk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arizonian - *i7 3770K 4.5 Mhz* - Firestrike *11044* Score - ACX 780Ti 1106 Mhz Core / *1224 Mhz Boost / 1818 Mhz Memory* (On Air no voltage bumps)
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1751434
> 
> 
> 
> Arizonian - *i7 3770K 4.5 Mhz* - Firestrike EXTREME *5480* Score - ACX 780Ti 1109 Mhz Core / *1239 Mhz Boost / 1800 Mhz Memory* (On Air no voltage bumps)
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1752427
> 
> 
> 
> *Arizonian - i7 3770K @ 4.5 Ghz - Valley Extreme - ACX 780Ti 1106 Mhz Core / 1237 Mhz Boost - 1800 Memory* - *74.5 Score* (On Air no voltage bumps)
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the NZXT Kraken G10 possibly after I see some reviews. Not sure if it's going to be needed as my temps are under 70C. Didn't even need to ramp up the fan to 100% to bench. I'm using manual fan settings. So this is debatable if any better cooling would bring higher over clock or not. Though it will look great in my rig.


G10 have good VRM coolings? If it does, I might be interested in one.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> G10 have good VRM coolings? If it does, I might be interested in one.


Not sure yet. No reviews.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1445970/legitreviews-nzxt-announces-kraken-g10-liquid-cooled-gpu-mounting-kit


----------



## Darylrese

Awesome results....only a few FPS down on my GTX 670 SLI...that great for a single card! Wish I could afford two of them to upgrade


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Actually tested DF registers...with 100% LLC the card has 1.163load voltage and was much more stable than with 0% LLC ..so strange to say ... here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


LLC won't work on Ti.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-z3r0-*
> 
> Does the official Skynet Bios remove LLC or not?


skyn*e*t and skyn*3*t vBios won't remove LLC froim any GPU.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> So i just replied to Ed in PM but I think this is worth sharing here in regards to ever getting a mod going like I did with the reference 780:
> I also think that the NCP4206 might have different perimeters on the Ti. Sorry to say this guys but it's going to take a few months for me to get the card and get a mod going because I'm broke lol.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Well here it is after a long night cramming in some benchmarks. Having to work over time so won't get much more messing around with it until next weekend. Going to be getting back to some long awaited gaming if I do get any free time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All on Windows 8.1 - WHQL 331.82 Drivers
> 
> *Arizonian - i7 3770K @ 4.5 Ghz - 3DMark11 - ACX 780Ti 1106 Mhz Core / 1237 Mhz Boost - 1800 Memory* - *14842 Score 17247 Graphic Score*(On Air no voltage bumps)
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7583602
> 
> 
> 
> Fan Speed 75% 67C Temp - Stock voltage.
> 
> *GPU Validation* - http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/dv2kr/
> 
> *CPU-Z Validation* - http://valid.canardpc.com/r0fdkk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arizonian - *i7 3770K 4.5 Mhz* - Firestrike *11044* Score - ACX 780Ti 1106 Mhz Core / *1224 Mhz Boost / 1818 Mhz Memory* (On Air no voltage bumps)
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1751434
> 
> 
> 
> Arizonian - *i7 3770K 4.5 Mhz* - Firestrike EXTREME *5480* Score - ACX 780Ti 1109 Mhz Core / *1239 Mhz Boost / 1800 Mhz Memory* (On Air no voltage bumps)
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1752427
> 
> 
> 
> *Arizonian - i7 3770K @ 4.5 Ghz - Valley Extreme - ACX 780Ti 1106 Mhz Core / 1237 Mhz Boost - 1800 Memory* - *74.5 Score* (On Air no voltage bumps)
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the NZXT Kraken G10 possibly after I see some reviews. Not sure if it's going to be needed as my temps are under 70C. Didn't even need to ramp up the fan to 100% to bench. I'm using manual fan settings. So this is debatable if any better cooling would bring higher over clock or not. Though it will look great in my rig.


Welcome to the Club









That GPU cooler looks epic. we do need review for that. since voltmod is not supported by the Ti at the moment or never will. An case with a good air flow will take care the 1.212v.


----------



## -z3r0-

EVGA SC, EKWB Watercooler, Skynet Bios, 1300Mhz Gpu, 3600Mhz Ram, 1.15v








Valley Extreme HD

http://abload.de/image.php?img=0000223f0b.png


----------



## compddd

I flashed to Skynet BIOS and have settled on 1241 MHz and 1.162 voltage for regular gaming.

Using stock cooler and max temp I've seen is 80C, is that ok?

Also before I flashed, I used to see power limit spike to 106% with stock bios, with Skynet I haven't seen power limit go over 95%. Is that normal?


----------



## JulioCesarSF

Stock bios:



http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/9nyfc/


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7587493?


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1757053?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JulioCesarSF*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7587493?


That "better than 93%" implies that, with 4930K and 780Ti, a score of 16913 is possible - if I understand FutureMark correctly????


----------



## JulioCesarSF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> That "better than 93%" implies that, with 4930K and 780Ti, a score of 16913 is possible - if I understand FutureMark correctly????


yes.


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> That "better than 93%" implies that, with 4930K and 780Ti, a score of 16913 is possible - if I understand FutureMark correctly????


Actually 19k are possible ...with [email protected]


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compddd*
> 
> I flashed to Skynet BIOS and have settled on 1241 MHz and 1.162 voltage for regular gaming.
> 
> Using stock cooler and max temp I've seen is 80C, is that ok?
> 
> Also before I flashed, I used to see power limit spike to 106% with stock bios, with Skynet I haven't seen power limit go over 95%. Is that normal?


Yes. Sky's 100% and stock 100% are not the same number.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JulioCesarSF*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> That "better than 93%" implies that, with 4930K and 780Ti, a score of 16913 is possible - if I understand FutureMark correctly????
> 
> 
> 
> yes.
Click to expand...

Seeing yours is the highest single 780 Ti score I've noticed, I've taken the liberty of entering it into the spreadsheet for the Top 30 3DMark11 Scores for Single/Dual/Tri/Quad thread.

Is that OK?









@DStealth Do you have a validation URL for that? Love to enter it in the spreadsheet for the Top 30 3DMark11 Scores for Single/Dual/Tri/Quad thread.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> That "better than 93%" implies that, with 4930K and 780Ti, a score of 16913 is possible - if I understand FutureMark correctly????


I'm thinking it means his score is higher than 93% of all scores submitted rather than he's scoring 93% of the top score.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I'm thinking it means his score is higher than 93% of all scores submitted rather than he's scoring 93% of the top score.


I personally agree with this interpretation


----------



## JulioCesarSF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Seeing yours is the highest single 780 Ti score I've noticed, I've taken the liberty of entering it into the spreadsheet for the Top 30 3DMark11 Scores for Single/Dual/Tri/Quad thread.
> 
> Is that OK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @DStealth Do you have a validation URL for that? Love to enter it in the spreadsheet for the Top 30 3DMark11 Scores for Single/Dual/Tri/Quad thread.


Ty! No problem i like that spreadsheet.

I will try skynet bios to see if i can hit 17k.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JulioCesarSF*
> 
> Ty! No problem i like that spreadsheet.
> 
> I will try skynet bios to see if i can hit 17k.




http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7587847

A decent OC and you should hit 18k in 3dmark11 performance. I can't quite get there.


----------



## skupples

It's a percentile, means you are scoring in the top 7% of submissions.


----------



## jameschisholm

Is a high pitched "hiss" noise ok for when I close Valley? Sounds like its from the PSU..


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Is a high pitched "hiss" noise ok for when I close Valley? Sounds like its from the PSU..


as in the last menu with credits on them? its perfectly normal and its probably from the gpu.

its the components on the card having a stroke on menu screens with unlimited fps


----------



## fleetfeather

Does it sound like coil whine?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JulioCesarSF*
> 
> Ty! No problem i like that spreadsheet.
> 
> I will try skyn3t bios to see if i can hit 17k.


Thanks.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> That "better than 93%" implies that, with 4930K and 780Ti, a score of 16913 is possible - if I understand FutureMark correctly????
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking it means his score is higher than 93% of all scores submitted rather than he's scoring 93% of the top score.
Click to expand...

Ya could be right..


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Is a high pitched "hiss" noise ok for when I close Valley? Sounds like its from the PSU..


I get this every single time when I close valley. It's from your GPU, and I've had the same thing with every GPU I've ever tested on Valley (at least 8 cards now). It's just coil whine because the credits screen at the end is rendering at *thousands* of frames per second, which is pretty stupid, I don't know why they couldn't have put a 60 or even 30fps frame cap on the credit screen. I absolutely hate the noise. But there's nothing wrong with the GPU.


----------



## jameschisholm

Well tbh the GPU is whisper quiet all the time..apart from the mentioned credits in valley. But I have noticed when I'm running games with everything maxed out i.e taxing the GPU alot, there appears to be a electrical noise coming from my PSU (I put my ear to both, definitely PSU)..

Edit: Just used precision X to cap fps to 60. Now when the credits appear = quiet!,....but still while benching there is an electrical noise, its less of a "whine" more of a buzz almost like the 12v rail to being taxed alot, and its making something vibrate?

I assume psu's are meant to be completely silent when running a high end card?


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Well tbh the GPU is whisper quiet all the time..apart from the mentioned credits in valley. But I have noticed when I'm running games with everything maxed out i.e taxing the GPU alot, there appears to be a electrical noise coming from my PSU (I put my ear to both, definitely PSU)..
> 
> Edit: Just used precision X to cap fps to 60. Now when the credits appear = quiet!,....but still while benching there is an electrical noise, its less of a "whine" more of a buzz almost like the 12v rail to being taxed alot, and its making something vibrate?
> 
> I assume psu's are meant to be completely silent when running a high end card?


That's weird... I get the buzzing sound during Valley or demanding games too and when I put my ear close to the components, it's definitely coming from the GPU while my PSU is silent. A PSU should be silent if it has enough wattage headroom...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-z3r0-*
> 
> EVGA SC, EKWB Watercooler, *Skynet* Bios, 1300Mhz Gpu, 3600Mhz Ram, 1.15v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valley Extreme HD
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=0000223f0b.png


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compddd*
> 
> I flashed to *Skynet* BIOS and have settled on 1241 MHz and 1.162 voltage for regular gaming.
> 
> Using stock cooler and max temp I've seen is 80C, is that ok?
> 
> Also before I flashed, I used to see power limit spike to 106% with stock bios, with *Skynet* I haven't seen power limit go over 95%. Is that normal?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JulioCesarSF*
> 
> Ty! No problem i like that spreadsheet.
> 
> I will try skynet bios to see if i can hit 17k.


is It hard to use *3* instead of *e*







?

best
skyn*3*t


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> is It hard to use *3* instead of *e*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> best
> skyn*3*t


7h3y 4r3 ju57 n07 l337 3n0u6h

edit: yeah i know this post will likely get flushed . . . just







ya skyn3t!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> is It hard to use *3* instead of *e*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> best
> skyn*3*t


You better do what my Brother says OR in the next bios revision *i WILL BLOW UP YOUR PSU´S!!!!!*!









ITS : *SKYN3T!!!*









Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You better do what my Brother says OR in the next bios revision *i WILL BLOW UP YOUR PSU´S!!!!!*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ITS : *SKYN3T!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


So it's 0cc4mR4z0r and Skynet, right?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> So it's *0cc4mR4z0r* and Skynet, right?


No, its Skyn*3*t!
But: 0cc4mR4z0r looks good!









Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No, but it looks good!


I've copyrighted it so if you want it you must pay me...


Spoiler: Some numerical value of currency


----------



## skupples

third ThanksGiving meal complete. Turkey & high end iPA taking over. Must. resist. Sleep.

(first meal was turducken, second was ham, third was classic thanksgiving meal)


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> 7h3y 4r3 ju57 n07 l337 3n0u6h
> 
> edit: yeah i know this post will likely get flushed . . . just
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya skyn3t!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You better do what my Brother says OR in the next bios revision *i WILL BLOW UP YOUR PSU´S!!!!!*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ITS : *SKYN3T!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> So it's 0cc4mR4z0r and Skynet, right?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No, its Skyn*3*t!
> But: 0cc4mR4z0r looks good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


what party huh lol y3ahhhnnnn.....

This is my BF4 emblem , even 3 inverted or upside down








we call , *3*nemy Team ID










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> third ThanksGiving meal complete. Turkey & high end iPA taking over. Must. resist. Sleep.
> 
> (first meal was turducken, second was ham, third was classic thanksgiving meal)


how does it tasted High PT on vBios, any sauce?


----------



## therion17

Alright guys my card just came in and I installed it into my case except the 8 pin connector that evga packaged in with the card doesn't seem to be fitting into the 8 pin slot on the card.. Do I just need to push harder?? I don't want to break this thing haha


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> That's weird... I get the buzzing sound during Valley or demanding games too and when I put my ear close to the components, it's definitely coming from the GPU while my PSU is silent. A PSU should be silent if it has enough wattage headroom...


I went through 2x R9 290X cards with quite terrible coil whine/electical buzz.. I ended up shelling out the extra for a 780 Ti, and although it's extremely quiet and literally silent compared to the R9, I can still hear a slight electrical noise mainly at very high framerates, ex. 200 - 300 FPS.

Is it my ears, or am I genuinely just unlucky?

It really isn't a problem though, it's so minor and only when framerates are REALLY high or I'm running FurMark or similar.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *therion17*
> 
> Alright guys my card just came in and I installed it into my case except the 8 pin connector that evga packaged in with the card doesn't seem to be fitting into the 8 pin slot on the card.. Do I just need to push harder?? I don't want to break this thing haha


not too much force is not required to plug the connectors, those thing is like gloves it fit's perfect. you may are trying to plug the connector upside down, look both header before try to plug in.


----------



## latprod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> third ThanksGiving meal complete. Turkey & high end iPA taking over. Must. resist. Sleep.
> 
> (first meal was turducken, second was ham, third was classic thanksgiving meal)


. Nothing like a high end IPA.. Around 7,5 % and bombarded with hops.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *COMBO2*
> 
> I went through 2x R9 290X cards with quite terrible coil whine/electical buzz.. I ended up shelling out the extra for a 780 Ti, and although it's extremely quiet and literally silent compared to the R9, I can still hear a slight electrical noise mainly at very high framerates, ex. 200 - 300 FPS.
> 
> Is it my ears, or am I genuinely just unlucky?
> 
> It really isn't a problem though, it's so minor and only when framerates are REALLY high or I'm running FurMark or similar.


try this to kill the rest of the noise


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## skupples




----------



## Difunto

Classified!
http://web.stagram.com/p/600985438319576181_308618616


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> Classified!
> http://web.stagram.com/p/600985438319576181_308618616


ahhhhh the classy has that carbon fibre shroud in the news lately.


Spoiler: If theres no voltage hack for Ti and the classy's voltage is locked, then pointless release is.........



*POINTLESS*


----------



## skyn3t

@rocsage I need the valid GPU-Z link.

@El_Capitan I need the valid GPU-Z link for the second GPU.


----------



## garriott

I am going to be buying 2 x GTX 780 soon for SLI to run 3 1440p monitors.

I am a little concerned about the 3GB Ram limit in a heavily modded Skyrim but I guess I will be dropping some settings.

Does anyone have any information on these cards?

Am I likely to get the Elpida or Samsung memory if i purchase now?

Gigabyte GTX 780 OC EDITION PCI-E 3.0 3GB 256-bit DDR5, Base:954 boost:1006/6008

Currently they are priced the best for me.

I cant afford the TI x 2 at the moment so its not an option.

There is so much conflicting information to sort through and 353 pages of this thread alone


----------



## Chomuco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> try this to kill the rest of the noise
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


nice!! argent









killer *


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> Classified!
> http://web.stagram.com/p/600985438319576181_308618616


I'm kinda confused. Is the 6GB card called the "Classified Kingpin" or just "Kingpin"? If the card in that picture is not the Kingpin, does the Classy get the same carbon-fiber shroud and red baseplate?


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> try this to kill the rest of the noise
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


OMG IT WORKED +REP


----------



## JulioCesarSF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> is It hard to use *3* instead of *e*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> best
> skyn*3*t


----------



## Teh Bottleneck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> is It hard to use *3* instead of *e*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> best
> skyn*3*t


Well, that "3" completely breaks the flow of writing... even though your work is awesome, and I can't wait to try my first BIOS flash, I'll stick with skyn*e*t!









best
T3h_Bottl3n3ck


----------



## skyn3t

For all of you and for the new mebers I need a valid GPU-Z link not a screenshot or any other validation. please.

Open GPU-Z , on top click "Validation Tab"
in "Your Name:" enter your OCN name
Click "Submit"
below you will see
Upload successful
Your validation ID is : xXxxX "numbers and letters mixed"
click in the hot link it will open a GPU-Z web with the validation requested.
and PM it to me. thank you

@VonEsch

@chaitu87

@ShooterFX

@degenn

@Midgethulk


----------



## therion17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> not too much force is not required to plug the connectors, those thing is like gloves it fit's perfect. you may are trying to plug the connector upside down, look both header before try to plug in.


Hmm no it wasn't upside down... The six pin fit fine but the 8 pin just won't go


----------



## degenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> For all of you and for the new mebers I need a valid GPU-Z link not a screenshot or any other validation. please.
> 
> Open GPU-Z , on top click "Validation Tab"
> in "Your Name:" enter your OCN name
> Click "Submit"
> below you will see
> Upload successful
> Your validation ID is : xXxxX "numbers and letters mixed"
> click in the hot link it will open a GPU-Z web with the validation requested.
> and PM it to me. thank you
> 
> @VonEsch
> 
> @chaitu87
> 
> @ShooterFX
> 
> @degenn
> 
> @Midgethulk


Done. PM sent.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JulioCesarSF*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teh Bottleneck*
> 
> Well, that "3" key completely breaks the flow of writing... even though your work is awesome, and I can't wait to try my first BIOS flash, I'll stick with skyn*e*t!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best
> T3h_Bottl3n3ck


just brake the "E" from your KB and you going to start use "*3*"
THIS IS 3SPARTA








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *COMBO2*
> 
> OMG IT WORKED +REP












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> Done. PM sent.


thank you


----------



## VonEsch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> For all of you and for the new mebers I need a valid GPU-Z link not a screenshot or any other validation. please.
> 
> Open GPU-Z , on top click "Validation Tab"
> in "Your Name:" enter your OCN name
> Click "Submit"
> below you will see
> Upload successful
> Your validation ID is : xXxxX "numbers and letters mixed"
> click in the hot link it will open a GPU-Z web with the validation requested.
> and PM it to me. thank you
> 
> @VonEsch
> 
> @chaitu87
> 
> @ShooterFX
> 
> @degenn
> 
> @Midgethulk


Sent.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonEsch*
> 
> Sent.


Got it, thank you.


----------



## Renairy

Had enough of win 8.... installed win 7, ready to break records.
First run passed. *1332Mhz* (it's a 13Mhz BIN







) +250Mhz on the mem. Still pushing the CPU, i mildly OC'd it to 4.75Ghz, going for 5.0Ghz in the next few hours. Aiming for another 13mhz+ on the core and another +100 on the mem.
Fingers crossed....


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Had enough of win 8.... installed win 7, ready to break records.
> First run passed. *1332Mhz* (it's a 13Mhz BIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) +250Mhz on the mem. Still pushing the CPU, i mildly OC'd it to 4.75Ghz, going for 5.0Ghz in the next few hours. Aiming for another 13mhz+ on the core and another +100 on the mem.
> Fingers crossed....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


make it cry


----------



## CluckyTaco

PM'ed you @skyn3t


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaitu87*
> 
> PM'ed you @skyn3t


got it


----------



## COMBO2

How should I go about getting my card to 1.24v? Kepler BIOS Tweaker?

I'm trying that the Max Voltage #1 & #2 sliders are greyed out. Any ideas?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *COMBO2*
> 
> How should I go about getting my card to 1.24v? Kepler BIOS Tweaker?
> 
> I'm trying that the Max Voltage #1 & #2 sliders are greyed out. Any ideas?


You cant!








The voltage unlock is not in the bios! (You can unlock with a modded bios the max voltage the drivers allow by nvidia which is 1,212v), for that go to OP and download the version that suits your card!
and flash it with EZ3flash from there or from my SIG!
the volt mod for voltages beyond stock 1,212v only works with Titan/780, not Ti!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You cant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The voltage unlock is not in the bios! (You can unlock with a modded bios the max voltage the drivers allow by nvidia which is 1,212v), for that go to OP and download the version that suits your card!
> and flash it with EZ3flash from there or from my SIG!
> the volt mod for voltages beyond stock 1,212v only works with Titan/780, not Ti!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Oh right.

I'm at 1.212v right now. So I can't go any higher then that?


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You cant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The voltage unlock is not in the bios! (You can unlock with a modded bios the max voltage the drivers allow by nvidia which is 1,212v), for that go to OP and download the version that suits your card!
> and flash it with EZ3flash from there or from my SIG!
> the volt mod for voltages beyond stock 1,212v only works with Titan/780, not Ti!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


And BTW,

What increments would recommend going up in. I'm testing the card with Heaven 4.0.

In order to maintain a higher core clock, should I bump down the memory clock?

Thanks man.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *COMBO2*
> 
> And BTW,
> 
> What increments would recommend going up in. I'm testing the card with Heaven 4.0.
> 
> In order to maintain a higher core clock, should I bump down the memory clock?
> 
> Thanks man.


Check out my guide, if you have any doubt still, PM me! : *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> ahhhhh the classy has that carbon fibre shroud in the news lately.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: If theres no voltage hack for Ti and the classy's voltage is locked, then pointless release is.........
> 
> 
> 
> *POINTLESS*


It should have 1.35v through stock software control, & 1.5 if you can find an EVBot.

ohhh, that 3 hour turkey + hops coma was a good one, but now I feel like a salt lick. Time to drink a gallon of cold water, & some liquid pepto.


----------



## Renairy

I'm confident to say (once again) that the 780ti Overclocking isnt bound by the 13mhz increments.
Unless you have a 780ti, please don not comment, seems as if though its only the 780 and titan owners rejecting this claim.


----------



## skupples

proof.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> proof.


i assure you mr Skupples, it isnt 13mhz bound... i went form 1332Mhz to 1345 and 1346 to make sure, both crashed though 1340 passed with a slightly higher score to 1332..



Validation check clocks
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1759624?

This has been the case from the start


----------



## skupples

and here I thought you had actually assembled some sort of informative guide to prove bios programming wrong.

This would include, but would not be limited to a long list of benches. 5x each @ 1mhz bump. Architecture didn't change, and nothing has changed in the bios, so it's going to take more than a number on 3dmark hof to prove the bios wrong.


----------



## Renairy

You want proof ? Go get a Ti troll.


----------



## Renairy

Go bak to your old Titan thread and leave the glorious ti one to the glorious ti owners


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> i assure you mr Skupples, it isnt 13mhz bound... i went form 1332Mhz to 1345 and 1346 to make sure, both crashed though 1340 passed with a slightly higher score to 1332..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Validation check clocks
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1759624?
> 
> This has been the case from the start


Gr8 score m8, see with W7 and OCed CPU it's much easier








I thought like you until the moment my GPU was put on the edge trying to beat 89fps Valley. With 1348 all went fine, but 1349 almost instant crash acting the same way till 1360...so imo straps are evolved, just atm no program can read the actual clocks. Also seen such wired behaviour near my 24/7 gaming clocks...+1 more Mhz and all went bad.
If you have time you can prove we're wrong - just run a small test like 3DVantage secondary ones with +1 on the core for at least 15-20Mhz risings on the core, put the results in excell sheet and share them with us, to prove your point, won't be much time consuming IMO








Just did it with Extreme Vantage and pixel fill test...the result's are more than strange ...
1246 - 213.53
1247 - 218.80
1248 - 219.12
1249 - 219.29
1250 - 219.29
1251 - 212.91
1252 - 217.98
1253 - 215.58
1254 - 220.44
1255 - 216.53
1256 - 218.47
1257 - 220.94
1258 - 221.28
1259 - 220.11
1260 - 221.44
1261 - 221.44
1262 - 221.44
1263 - 218.15
1264 - 222.11
1265 - 217.17
1266 - 222.45


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Go bak to your old Titan thread and leave the glorious ti one to the glorious to owners


I mean, if you want to take it there... Hope that voltage unlock comes through, or you are still #2.









I'll believe the software programmers until definitive proof is brought forward. HoF is not that definitive proof. My HoF records the same nonsense. It did on Fermi as well.


----------



## ShooterFX

Done PM Sent


----------



## Renairy

I'm expecting some nice hard REP+ here.
I shoulda did this from the start to prove it all... Everybody knows how sensitive Tessellation is to core frequency, its been like that since good ol HD 5870 days.
So what better benchmark to use then Tessmark ?

1190Mhz - *19977*
1191Mhz - *19998*
1192Mhz - *20008*
1193Mhz - *20019*
1194Mhz - *20055*
1195Mhz - *20068*
1196Mhz- *20076*

Shall i go on my pretties ?
And there you have it.....Thank-you to the titan/780 owners for the motivation










Spoiler: Screenshot PROOF/EVIDENCE


----------



## therion17

Gosh dangit... The 8 pin connector vega gave me is defective so now I have to wait until tomorrow to test this baby out


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *therion17*
> 
> Gosh dangit... The 8 pin connector vega gave me is defective so now I have to wait until tomorrow to test this baby out


which 8 pin? was it a 8 pin splitter from a molex cable?


----------



## therion17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> which 8 pin? was it a 8 pin splitter from a molex cable?


It was one that had to 6 pin inserts on one end and then the 8 pin connector on the other end. I had one of the 6 pin inserts plugged into a a 6 pin connector from the PSU. However I just switched to another 6 pin from the PSU and now it's working fine... Was I using the wrong wire or something?

Sorry if that was confusing haha


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> I'm expecting some nice hard REP+ here.
> I shoulda did this from the start to prove it all... Everybody knows how sensitive Tessellation is to core frequency, its been like that since good ol HD 5870 days.
> So what better benchmark to use then Tessmark ?
> 
> 1190Mhz - *19977*
> 1191Mhz - *19998*
> 1192Mhz - *20008*
> 1193Mhz - *20019*
> 1194Mhz - *20055*
> 1195Mhz - *20068*
> 1196Mhz- *20076*
> 
> Shall i go on my pretties ?
> And there you have it.....Thank-you to the titan/780 owners for the motivation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Screenshot PROOF/EVIDENCE


very nice, you did some home work. Now some one needs to cross reference to verify, & some one who actually knows the ins & outs needs to explain how it's different with in the same architecture, with a bios that shows it's bound by bumps.


----------



## szeged

weird, my 780ti goes up in increments of 100...1100 pass, k boost it up to 1200...pass...1300...barely pass....1400..no dice...stable clock? 1300









cuts out all the middle work


----------



## Renairy

That would be great if somebody can run the same test to make it concrete. Maybe dstealth if he's around.


----------



## Renairy

Keep in mind mate, 780ti is a new revision GK110 chip. No explanation really needed.


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Check out my guide, if you have any doubt still, PM me! : *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


No worries. Thanks for the help man. Time to make this beast cry!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> That would be great if somebody can run the same test to make it concrete. Maybe dstealth if he's around.


with refrence 780


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



1228Mhz reading in precision x and GPU-Z ,valley @ 1229Mhz



1228Mhz reading in precision x, 1235 valley and gpu-z



1228Mhz from precision x and 1241Mhz reading in valley and GPU-Z



1241Mhz reading from precision x , 1242Mhz in valley and GPU-Z


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> weird, my 780ti goes up in increments of 100...1100 pass, k boost it up to 1200...pass...1300...barely pass....1400..no dice...stable clock? 1300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cuts out all the middle work


I just go for 1337 every time.


----------



## Renairy

GPU score *14239*
CPU only at 4.5Ghz cause H80i blows











________________________________________________
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> with refrence 780
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1228Mhz reading in precision x and GPU-Z ,valley @ 1229Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 1228Mhz reading in precision x, 1235 valley and gpu-z
> 
> 
> 
> 1228Mhz from precision x and 1241Mhz reading in valley and GPU-Z
> 
> 
> 
> 1241Mhz reading from precision x , 1242Mhz in valley and GPU-Z


Nah bud, need a 780Ti owner to rerun the Tessmark bench just as i did


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> GPU score *14239*
> CPU only at 4.5Ghz cause H80i blows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ________________________________________________
> Nah bud, need a 780Ti owner to rerun the Tessmark bench just as i did


not really, im showing the same results with a 780


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> GPU score *14239*
> CPU only at 4.5Ghz cause H80i blows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ________________________________________________
> Nah bud, need a 780Ti owner to rerun the Tessmark bench just as i did


some of us are thinking it may be kepler wide, going to test it tomorrow. It may simply be that certain programs only report 13mhz bumps but the +1's are actually there.

Have a good evening, will report back tomorrow.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> some of us are thinking it may be kepler wide, going to test it tomorrow. It may simply be that certain programs only report 13mhz bumps but the +1's are actually there.
> 
> Have a good evening, will report back tomorrow.


It's not Kepler wide, and you cannot test valley, valley has a massive margin of error.
Tess mark doesn't which is why I used tessmark.

U dnt go down easy do you bro? Lol


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> It's not Kepler wide, and you cannot test valley, valley has a massive margin of error.
> Tess mark doesn't which is why I used tessmark.
> 
> U dnt go down easy do you bro? Lol


What? Wait... What? Did I say anything about valley? Take a deep breath. 780/titan owners are going to attempt to corroborate your evidence, as we think it may be the same with all kepler.

already downloaded tressmark. So simmer down, the whole world is not out to get you, we are trying to get to the bottom of this once & for all. (Deep breaths brotheR)

The error is likely in the software's reading of the bios. As in, GPU-Z isn't failing, precx & msi-ab are failing.

As I said. Will report back tomorrow. Have a good evening.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> some of us are thinking it may be kepler wide, going to test it tomorrow. It may simply be that certain programs only report 13mhz bumps but the +1's are actually there.
> 
> Have a good evening, will report back tomorrow.


yeah... don't see anything ^^^^ about valley.









It's the same architecture, revision means nothing. Same would go for fermi's +5, which I may test as well tomorrow.


----------



## looniam

saw this link on twitter:
GTX 780Ti Benchmarks 1x-4x SLI (Work in Progress)

a little sad just 1080 and 1440 but none the less . . .

btw, photo of the rig . .


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> What? Wait... What? Did I say anything about valley? Take a deep breath. 780/titan owners are going to attempt to corroborate your evidence, as we think it may be the same with all kepler.
> 
> already downloaded tressmark. So simmer down, the whole world is not out to get you, we are trying to get to the bottom of this once & for all. (Deep breaths brotheR)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The error is likely in the software's reading of the bios. As in, GPU-Z isn't failing, precx & msi-ab are failing.
> 
> As I said. Will report back tomorrow. Have a good evening.
> yeah... don't see anything ^^^^ about valley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the same architecture, revision means nothing. Same would go for fermi's +5, which I may test as well tomorrow.


Lol i'm calm, but you made one excuse before the results now your making another after









I have to be like this cause you asked for somebody else to cross reference, like really dude?
Aren't i honest/reliable/reputable enough? is that why you need someone else?


----------



## Renairy

I've owned SLI 680's, SLI Titans, a 780 and a 780Ti...... it's not kepler wide, the 780Ti is 1Mhz increment with offset where as GK104, GK110A are 13mhz increments.
GK110*B* is a new revision. It works differently, therefore it does matter if the revision is new regardless of whether the arch is the same or not.
Now stop making things complicated and just accept 780ti's are able to OC in 1Mhz increments and the titan can not


----------



## DStealth

Managed to get AB working with 780ti and actually reading and setting voltages...but the most strange thing here's the GPU is overclocking lower than without accessing NCP directly ...very, very strange
Continuing experiments, hopefully to succeed full functionality...playing with DE and DF registers right now, wish me luck.


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Managed to get AB working with 780ti and actually reading and setting voltages...but the most strange thing here's the GPU is overclocking lower than without accessing NCP directly ...very, very strange
> Continuing experiments, hopefully to succeed full functionality...playing with DE and DF registers right now, wish me luck.


Nice work man.

Keep us posted


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Managed to get AB working with 780ti and actually reading and setting voltages...but the most strange thing here's the GPU is overclocking lower than without accessing NCP directly ...very, very strange
> Continuing experiments, hopefully to succeed full functionality...playing with DE and DF registers right now, wish me luck.


Hold on is that 1.3v real ?


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Hold on is that 1.3v real ?


I hope lol.

If it is, it's going to get crazy with the water!


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *COMBO2*
> 
> I hope lol.
> 
> If it is, it's going to get crazy with the water!


Amen to that!


----------



## Bull56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Managed to get AB working with 780ti and actually reading and setting voltages...but the most strange thing here's the GPU is overclocking lower than without accessing NCP directly ...very, very strange
> Continuing experiments, hopefully to succeed full functionality...playing with DE and DF registers right now, wish me luck.


Well.. And how did you make this? I also want to get 1,3V on my GPU?








Clocks and so on doesn't matter atm, just need the Voltage running on SLI :b


----------



## Zawarudo

Its reading from the driver so you wont be able to over volt it.


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> Its reading from the driver so you wont be able to over volt it.


If you're referring to AB you wrong, with direct control/access to NCP4206 it's the only program not reading from the driver.
Sure you already know that BTW.
No success guys sorry, it's just very unstable and even on stock clocks problems are appearing regulating 780ti with AB, we have to wait Alex to support it...till than we have to content what we're able to achieve with stock voltage


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Lol i'm calm, but you made one excuse before the results now your making another after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to be like this cause you asked for somebody else to cross reference, like really dude?
> Aren't i honest/reliable/reputable enough? is that why you need someone else?


First off, I don't care if I can clock by 1, 13, or 1300 mhz increments. It's *about figuring out how & why it's different.*

Has nothing to do with you personally, so stop taking it personally. I'm not making excuses. I'm actively trying to help you debunk this. *The world is not against you.* Stop assuming that i'm doing something that i'm not. It's all in your head. Evidence from all camps will be posted later today.

It's not about "honest/reputable", but if you want to take it there... You ran 30 second tests, which in my experience with tessmark means you probably had to bench it 10x times per increase to find an increase because your scores were +/- ~50 each time. Also*, when trying to "scientifically" disprove/prove something the evidence must be reproduced multiple times by different camps.* Last, you ran it on close to the lowest settings. Should be on max possible settings to bring the score down as much as possible. *The bigger the score & the shorter the bench the more it's going to vary from run to run.* anyways, once again, not saying you are wrong @ this point, just pointing out what could/would be considered holes in your evidence.

I'm interested to see if any other 780Ti owners can reproduce such cut & dry evidence, in the mean time i'm going to be harassing 780 & titan owners to run the benches as well.


----------



## immppa

Do i need to apply the LLC hack if i want to unlock 1.3volts in AB?

Thanks!


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *immppa*
> 
> Do i need to apply the LLC hack if i want to unlock 1.3volts in AB?
> 
> Thanks!


LLC hack does not work on The 780Ti...
And MSI ab hack doesn't too


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> First off, I don't care if I can clock by 1, 13, or 1300 mhz increments. It's *about figuring out how & why it's different.*
> 
> Has nothing to do with you personally, so stop taking it personally. I'm not making excuses. I'm actively trying to help you debunk this. *The world is not against you.* Stop assuming that i'm doing something that i'm not. It's all in your head. Evidence from all camps will be posted later today.
> 
> It's not about "honest/reputable", but if you want to take it there... You ran 30 second tests, which in my experience with tessmark means you probably had to bench it 10x times per increase to find an increase because your scores were +/- ~50 each time. Also*, when trying to "scientifically" disprove/prove something the evidence must be reproduced multiple times by different camps.* Last, you ran it on close to the lowest settings. Should be on max possible settings to bring the score down as much as possible. *The bigger the score & the shorter the bench the more it's going to vary from run to run.* anyways, once again, not saying you are wrong @ this point, just pointing out what could/would be considered holes in your evidence.
> 
> I'm interested to see if any other 780Ti owners can reproduce such cut & dry evidence, in the mean time i'm going to be harassing 780 & titan owners to run the benches as well.


If this thing is B1 stepping only, which I doubt. The newer 780 with B1 stepping should be able to replicate the result as well.


----------



## skupples

Would be great if we could just get @EVGA-JacobF to come in & drop some knowledge.


----------



## immppa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> LLC hack does not work on The 780Ti...
> And MSI ab hack doesn't too


Ok, i tried those hacks and unlocked voltage in AB. Or atleast Ab monitor showed so. In gpu-z voltage didnt raise at all from the 1.21V. So i dont know what to believe


----------



## therion17

Alright guys so I've finally got this beast up and running except now when it's under load every once and a while my computer will restart. I read somewhere that this is a common issue when your PSU is too low for the graphics card, so I took out my psu to check but it's a 1000W which should be more than enough for this card. Any suggestions?


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *therion17*
> 
> 1000W which should be more than enough for this card. Any suggestions?


Having the same problems here, but with 1250w(104A 12v rail) and 1 card...my assumption is we are overloading MB PCI-e slot in some wired way, so that is causing restarts...tried different connectors, different cable, still the same...and my PSU handles 780sli and 7970CF without any problems, my 780 benched @1.35v 1350 core which consumes considerably higher again w/o issues at all...something strange is happening with those cards, but don't wanna blame NV still...


----------



## fleetfeather

vrm's getting too hot maybe?


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> vrm's getting too hot maybe?


Nope.


----------



## -z3r0-

Wow, thats a lot of juice









http://abload.de/image.php?img=oc-powerznsap.jpg


----------



## Renairy

@ skupples

You've been wrong once and you're wrong again. You can stop making assumptions mate because that's where you go wrong.
I didn't have to run the benchmark 10x to get an increase, actually, I ran each test once. If u had any experience whatsoever you would know scores are more sensitive at lower settings -.-

And if you don't care and it doesn't bother you, why are you trying so hard to get to the bottom of it?
To be honest, it doesn't bother me the slightest but you've defied me before evidence AND after evidence. So I must conclude this whole debate and say good luck in your journey to uncover the truth lol, if I had my way I would prolly boot you from this thread for counter productivity and/or till you get your own Ti.


----------



## Renairy

But then again you are anonymous, you defy everything


----------



## skupples

you are correct, i'm just trying to defy you. Not try to resolve this once & for all, so i'll just see my self out.







Won't post the evidence iv'e been gathering from 780/titan/ti owners.

@Skyn3t I'm out Brotha! Cya in the other threads.


----------



## therion17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Having the same problems here, but with 1250w(104A 12v rail) and 1 card...my assumption is we are overloading MB PCI-e slot in some wired way, so that is causing restarts...tried different connectors, different cable, still the same...and my PSU handles 780sli and 7970CF without any problems, my 780 benched @1.35v 1350 core which consumes considerably higher again w/o issues at all...something strange is happening with those cards, but don't wanna blame NV still...


Hmm... This is odd I'll try a few more things out and report back. Let me know if you find a fix


----------



## Renairy

@ skupples

No please do post, that's production and I'm all for it.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> @ skupples
> 
> You've been wrong once and you're wrong again. You can stop making assumptions mate because that's where you go wrong.
> I didn't have to run the benchmark 10x to get an increase, actually, I ran each test once. If u had any experience whatsoever you would know scores are more sensitive at lower settings -.-
> 
> And if you don't care and it doesn't bother you, why are you trying so hard to get to the bottom of it?
> To be honest, it doesn't bother me the slightest but you've defied me before evidence AND after evidence. So I must conclude this whole debate and say good luck in your journey to uncover the truth lol, if I had my way *I would prolly boot you from this thread* for counter productivity and/or till you get your own Ti.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> But then again you are anonymous, you defy everything


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> @ skupples
> 
> No please do post, that's production and I'm all for it.


Renairy, you again, I can't believe that you start to take it personally , you did the same thing at the 780 thread and you doing the same thing again.
just to you know , skupples and occcamrazor both are my support here when I'm off, as you can see and search on all 780/Ti and Titan thread they are giving and passing support for everyone that need's.

You are taking it in the wrong way here. As I and must be polite with you or anyone here, but above me and you are MOD's they are not when they need to do they job, you know it better tahn anyone here, you got muted from the 780 thread for quite sometime.

Please for you own good stop doing this, and this is the worse thing you can tell anyone on this community " *I would prolly boot you from this thread*". since you have no power to do it and this Thread it is mine not yours, I never said it no anyone here as much I had been pissed of here. it may come back to you, who knows.

keep calm and enjoy it just only thing I have to say to you right now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are correct, i'm just trying to defy you. Not try to resolve this once & for all, so i'll just see my self out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Won't post the evidence iv'e been gathering from 780/titan/ti owners.
> 
> @Skyn3t I'm out Brotha! Cya in the other threads.


@skupples, You are not out Brotha! you stay, as long I can manage this thread you will stay.


----------



## Testier

On a more positive note, are the games EVGA giving out to be any good?


----------



## skupples

We will have the truth soon enough from the horses mouth. That's all that matters.


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> On a more positive note, are the games EVGA giving out to be any good?


Yes


----------



## skupples

AC4 is pretty good so far, it's putting a hurt on my 3570k in surround though. I'm glad this 3930k tower is coming along, 6 cores & threads will definitely finally be the gaming future.


----------



## latprod

Hey geniuses, I'm still struggling with temperatures on my cards.
One card runs about 15 degrees hotter than the other. Do you guys have any idea why that might be? They're both from the same manufacturer, MSI referance cards. Just ran valley and as you can see, one is hot, one is not.

Any suggestions would be very helpful and appreciated. And btw, yes, SLI is enabled


----------



## Arizonian

As long as members disagree and debate within the terms of service, mods won't get involved. I've been watching this disagreement but no one has really crossed any lines yet, even if unreasonable nor is the non-owner trolling the club thread. The request being made is relevant info to 780Ti in comparison.

No one is being thread banned.


----------



## JulioCesarSF

3dMark11 - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7593724 - P16635

GPU-Z - http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/3cnu7/
1246 / 1925 (7700)


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> As long as members disagree and debate within the terms of service, mods won't get involved. I've been watching this disagreement but no one has really crossed any lines yet, even if unreasonable nor is the non-owner trolling the club thread. The request being made is relevant info to 780Ti in comparison.
> 
> No one is being thread banned.


We have put in requests to ManuelG & the like to give us a definitive answer for gk110A & gk110B... That should be good enough, maybe...

It's not about right or wrong, it's about facts. Which we are now trying to get straight from the horses mouth.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latprod*
> 
> Hey geniuses, I'm still struggling with temperatures on my cards.
> One card runs about 15 degrees hotter than the other. Do you guys have any idea why that might be? They're both from the same manufacturer, MSI referance cards. Just ran valley and as you can see, one is hot, one is not.
> 
> Any suggestions would be very helpful and appreciated. And btw, yes, SLI is enabled


most likely airflow related, or poor contact with the heatsink


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> AC4 is pretty good so far, it's putting a hurt on my 3570k in surround though. I'm glad this 3930k tower is coming along, 6 cores & threads will definitely finally be the gaming future.


AC4 only uses 1 core

1 core runs @ 100% while the other 3 are 10%-50 % usage


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> AC4 only uses 1 core
> 
> 1 core runs @ 100% while the other 3 are 30-50 % usage


That's strange... I get 100% on 2-3 cores. with one @ 50%... Must be the extra usage from surround. (with all other things closed) Iv'e seen the same issue in other supposedly "single core" games.


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> On a more positive note, are the games EVGA giving out to be any good?


I didn't get a coupon in my box...









Where I bought from said I would get them so idk might be my luck haha









Am I missing something?


----------



## latprod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> most likely airflow related, or poor contact with the heatsink


Thanks for your suggestions








Hmm It's pretty weird that airflow can constitute a 15 degree change when they're 3 cm's apart. But one of them is closer to the cpu so maybe that affects it.
When it comes to the heatsink part, should I just try to remove the fans, apply a different thermal paste and re-attach and see if it helps? If so, any suggestions as to what the best thermal paste to use is?
I assume they aren't difficult to remove.


----------



## skupples

@lilchronic

http://www.dsogaming.com/interviews/ubisoft-talks-ac4-tech-anvilnext-engine-features-global-illumination-dx11-2-amds-mantle/

the developers claim it's built for multiple core usage.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> @lilchronic
> 
> http://www.dsogaming.com/interviews/ubisoft-talks-ac4-tech-anvilnext-engine-features-global-illumination-dx11-2-amds-mantle/
> 
> the developers claim it's built for multiple core usage.


well for me it only runs 1 core @ 100%







its another crappy port, hopefully now with xbone and PS4 out will get better ports

must be different with a surround setup


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latprod*
> 
> Thanks for your suggestions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm It's pretty weird that airflow can constitute a 15 degree change when they're 3 cm's apart. But one of them is closer to the cpu so maybe that affects it.
> When it comes to the heatsink part, should I just try to remove the fans, apply a different thermal paste and re-attach and see if it helps? If so, any suggestions as to what the best thermal paste to use is?
> I assume they aren't difficult to remove.


No problem.
Despite the fact that your cards are only 3cm apart, are both of them getting fresh air from your intake fans? They probably are but it's worth asking.
Yeah remove the heatsink and shroud, clean the old paste off, apply new thermal paste, reattach the heatsink and shroud. Personally I like using Arctic MX-4, simply because it's really easy to work with. There are a few better options these days, but you can go with any of the well regarded thermal pastes (Arctic Silver 5, IC Diamond etc). The maximum difference between them is usually a matter of 1-2 degrees, so it wont matter too much about the specific compound you use. People generally suggest to use a little bit more thermal compound than you would for a CPU, simply because the gpu die is a bit larger.


----------



## therion17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> AC4 is pretty good so far, it's putting a hurt on my 3570k in surround though. I'm glad this 3930k tower is coming along, 6 cores & threads will definitely finally be the gaming future.


My gtx 780 ti is dropping to 30 fps on AC4 and the GPU usage is only at about 60%.... Any idea why it's doing this and is it happening to anyone else?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> well for me it only runs 1 core @ 100%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its another crappy port, hopefully now with xbone and PS4 out will get better ports
> 
> must be different with a surround setup


The theory is that higher resolutions stress the CPU less, I don't think that actually applies to multi-monitor... I did get a pretty big boost in performance when updating to the newest 331 drivers though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *therion17*
> 
> My gtx 780 ti is dropping to 30 fps on AC4 and the GPU usage is only at about 60%.... Any idea why it's doing this and is it happening to anyone else?


Put YO RiG iN yO SiG... If you are not on the newest 331.9x drivers I would recommend moving to them. They made a huge difference for me.


----------



## Mr Mari0o

hey does anyone have a copy of the EVGA 780 ti SC reference BIOS? i saved a copy before flashing to skyn3t's bios and i cant seem to locate them now.


----------



## lilchronic

game needs better optimizing


----------



## latprod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> No problem.
> Despite the fact that your cards are only 3cm apart, are both of them getting fresh air from your intake fans? They probably are but it's worth asking.
> Yeah remove the heatsink and shroud, clean the old paste off, apply new thermal paste, reattach the heatsink and shroud. Personally I like using Arctic MX-4, simply because it's really easy to work with. There are a few better options these days, but you can go with any of the well regarded thermal pastes (Arctic Silver 5, IC Diamond etc). The maximum difference between them is usually a matter of 1-2 degrees, so it wont matter too much about the specific compound you use. People generally suggest to use a little bit more thermal compound than you would for a CPU, simply because the gpu die is a bit larger.


Thanks, i will defo try that! And yeah, they both get air from the two front intake fans as i have removed the HD enclosures


----------



## Furlans

I nave The ac4 uplay code from The nVidia bundle, but it won't work


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> I nave The ac4 uplay code from The nVidia bundle, but it won't work


Means you need to email nvidia







Well, actually... That depends if you got it emailed to you from the supplier, or if it came in the GPU's box. If it was emailed to you from say Amazon, you have to contact them.


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Means you need to email nvidia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, actually... That depends if you got it emailed to you from the supplier, or if it came in the GPU's box. If it was emailed to you from say Amazon, you have to contact them.


I am going to contact EVGA shop...
But uplay does not tell me that The cupon code that i put in The CART si wrong, it just not apply it








Thanks skupples and sorry for my awful english :|


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> I am going to contact EVGA shop...
> But uplay does not tell me that The cupon code that i put in The CART si wrong, it just not apply it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks skupples and sorry for my awful english :|


Don't apologize, english is my first language & i still fail pretty hard with proper written grammar. You communicate better than some American children do.


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Mari0o*
> 
> hey does anyone have a copy of the EVGA 780 ti SC reference BIOS? i saved a copy before flashing to skyn3t's bios and i cant seem to locate them now.


Yeah man I'll PM you a link.


----------



## Testier

I was talking about the games EVGA specifically give away. AC4 is pretty awesome however. I sometimes drop to 30ish FPS on AC4 but seems normal as I am on 1440p.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Renairy, you again, I can't believe that you start to take it personally , you did the same thing at the 780 thread and you doing the same thing again.
> just to you know , skupples and occcamrazor both are my support here when I'm off, as you can see and search on all 780/Ti and Titan thread they are giving and passing support for everyone that need's.
> 
> You are taking it in the wrong way here. As I and must be polite with you or anyone here, but above me and you are MOD's they are not when they need to do they job, you know it better tahn anyone here, you got muted from the 780 thread for quite sometime.
> 
> Please for you own good stop doing this, and this is the worse thing you can tell anyone on this community " *I would prolly boot you from this thread*". since you have no power to do it and this Thread it is mine not yours, I never said it no anyone here as much I had been pissed of here. it may come back to you, who knows.
> 
> keep calm and enjoy it just only thing I have to say to you right now.
> 
> @skupples, You are not out Brotha! you stay, as long I can manage this thread you will stay.


Stop doing what?!?!?! Stop proving your team wrong? Hah! It seems that it's just you three saying one thing and the irony is so evident...... Neither of you have a damn 780ti !!!!... Holy !

New TOS and rules, thread starters for clubs need to have the damn product that is in the title!

And what's this I was muted from a thread business? I was never muted and I dnt think such a function exists mate.

Don't bunch up with your "team" and try take me on because you made me look stupid a few days ago for telling you that the 13mhz straps don't exist in the Ti.

Now that I've shown evidence, your "team mate" wants to cross reference my evidence. Next he will hire an attorney and sue me for defamation. Please... your telling me to relax. Lol anyway skynet, I've already personally thanked you in a private message for your hard work. Don't make me regret that


----------



## skupples

Yes, that is how proving something works. Evidence must be cross referenced & corroborated. They must of taught you that in 6th grade science. Anyways, we were trying to *help prove you were right* after you posted those benches. Now we are just waiting on ManuelG & the like to respond to an email, for final conformation.


----------



## Jodiuh

Sure is taking Asus a long time to get their non reference card out. How long did it take for the OG 780?


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that is how proving something works. Evidence must be cross referenced & corroborated. They must of taught you that in 6th grade science. Anyways, we were trying to *help prove you were right* after you posted those benches. Now we are just waiting on ManuelG & the like to respond to an email, for final conformation.


If the 1mhz strap can not be confirmed on every card, it is wrong. The result must be produced on every single card to confirm it is correct. If a result it is not replicated, it is wrong.


----------



## Renairy

@skupplesis
is that how you would speak to sin? Or ftw420? Avatar? Too short? Tsm? Or any of the other big names here?
Surely not, ofcourse I have nowhere near the experience and knowledge they have but they and myself have something in common, we're all OCN members and were all here to help each other.
My future advice to you my friend, don't summon "someone else" to "cross reference" findings provided for you especially after the extent they went to share their knowledge with you.. That's just plain rude and arrogant.
Anyway I'm going for a drink







enjoy!


----------



## Renairy

Lol avatar, damn iPhone and taps talk can't edit posts, meant alatar !


----------



## Dantrax




----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> @skupplesis
> is that how you would speak to sin? Or ftw420? Avatar? Too short? Tsm? Or any of the other big names here?
> Surely not, ofcourse I have nowhere near the experience and knowledge they have but they and myself have something in common, we're all OCN members and were all here to help each other.
> My future advice to you my friend, don't summon "someone else" to "cross reference" findings provided for you especially after the extent they went to share their knowledge with you.. That's just plain rude and arrogant.
> Anyway I'm going for a drink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enjoy!


I've personally felt that you've spoken well regarding this topic so far, so please don't take what I'm about to say as an attack on you.
It is very much common practice to source more than one 'study' when making conclusions on a claim. This can be seen everywhere, from journalism to psychology to astrology. It's not an attack on your evidence to try source complimentary evidence, regardless of how conclusive your own data may be; it's just common sense.
You may ask yourself 'but if it works on my card it must work on all cards, so what gives?' That's a fair enough thought but there are precendents in this hobby of ours that suggest it's important to act this way. Flashing of 290's is a good example; it worked for a few minority batches. Previously, there's been incidents where some 780's have ended up unlocking all the Titan cores, which was also restricted to a very small number. What I'm saying is it makes sense to check these things so everyone can see just how wide spread your results are.
The language so far has been fairly defensive by both sides, which is kinda a shame since both parties are trying to do good for the community. We all just want to get to the bottom of this, so we all know what's going on


----------



## doctakedooty

Fleetfeather said it best no matter who it came from it would still be collaborated. Renairy your just assuming if it came from a well known ocn member it would automatically be taken as true. Its no reason to take anything personally and if your right then good if your wrong thats fine too. Just want to get to the bottom of it. I do think however and saying this because obviously were on the outside looking in and have not seen the pm that you have sent or recieved but I think you have gone about it in a wrong way. I think there were better ways to handle things and always be opened minded in this hobby or anything you do in life because I sure don't know everything but I learn everyday and doing so by saying maybe I am wrong and always trying other peoples ideas or mix and matching.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> @skupplesis
> is that how you would speak to sin? Or ftw420? Avatar? Too short? Tsm? Or any of the other big names here?
> Surely not, ofcourse I have nowhere near the experience and knowledge they have but they and myself have something in common, we're all OCN members and were all here to help each other.
> My future advice to you my friend, don't summon "someone else" to "cross reference" findings provided for you especially after the extent they went to share their knowledge with you.. That's just plain rude and arrogant.
> Anyway I'm going for a drink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enjoy
> 
> 
> !


Yes, yes actually I would. They would also understand that corroboration is needed to prove anything in this field w/o white papers.

arrogant is asking for rep. j/s Also, to summon some one with @ you must

Code:



Code:


[@] name [/@]

anyways, we should have a definitive answer for all GK110 types in the next day or two.


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I mean, if you want to take it there... Hope that voltage unlock comes through, or you are still #2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll believe the software programmers until definitive proof is brought forward. HoF is not that definitive proof. My HoF records the same nonsense. It did on Fermi as well.


You hold onto that thought for a week or two longer, because it wont last. Once the Classy's etc hit, it's all over. There are no classified Titans...


----------



## alancsalt

If this comes, isn't a 6GB 780 just a Titan by another name?









http://www.overclock.net/t/1446505/vc-evga-to-launch-geforce-gtx-780-ti-kingpin-edition-with-6gb-ram


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> You hold onto that thought for a week or two longer, because it wont last. Once the Classy's etc hit, it's all over. There are no classified Titans...












Nvidia has allot of time to fill, who knows what they will produce with what name. The black edition will likely end up being a "titan" instead of a "ti" (non classi) I would assume we won't see anymore 2688 core count cards, but it's never safe to assume with Nvidia. A card with 2880 cuda cores SHOULD/is faster than one with 2688 cores. I will do nothing but applaud the person who breaks the #1 ranks in each respective thread with a 15 SMX GK110B.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> If this comes, isn't a 6GB 780 just a Titan by another name?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1446505/vc-evga-to-launch-geforce-gtx-780-ti-kingpin-edition-with-6gb-ram


^^^ This confuses me. A "Benching" card with 6gb of Vram? You have EVGA pushing ^ this card, and Nvidia supposedly pushing a reference "Black Edition Titan" card with 6gb. WTB Maxwell Refresher GPU's !!!!! Though, it goes without saying, 1 in 5 VideoCardz stories end up being factually accurate when it comes to the physical specs.

:Off Topic from this post.

Anyways, i'm tired of being on the defensive for *trying* to get scientific/definitive proof. I don't even say anything and people keep posting @ me. It's getting rather annoying, & tiring. People posting while they are out drinking, learn to turn it off folks. My quest for the truth is not a personal vendetta against any one member. It's simply seeking the truth. This has been up in the air for way too long and it's time for it to come to an end. If you find it necessary to attack me personally for seeking the truth please from now on do it in PM's. We have one person with a Ti coming forward to produce evidence, some one else (with a Ti) do some work. Until then I will patiently wait for a response from the Nvidia reps.


----------



## Renairy

We'll anyway scupplies, cheers for the romp dude, couldn't have won it without you.









All jokes aside, you handled me like a true vet. Props to you.

In other news....
Old no.7
Jack lives here


----------



## verbatim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latprod*
> 
> Hey geniuses, I'm still struggling with temperatures on my cards.
> One card runs about 15 degrees hotter than the other. Do you guys have any idea why that might be? They're both from the same manufacturer, MSI referance cards. Just ran valley and as you can see, one is hot, one is not.
> 
> Any suggestions would be very helpful and appreciated. And btw, yes, SLI is enabled


Are they sitting next to each other? The top one will have a blocked fan and heat radiating upwards. Seperate them if this is the issue.
Check the usage. Is one off/lower power and one on/higher power?
Else as another guy said seems to be something not contacting the heatsink right?


----------



## therion17

For real? 30 fps and GPU usage at 55%... Is this game THAT poorly optimized or is something up with my GPU?


----------



## Renairy

@ the guy having issues with temperatures in SLI.
Swap the cards around in the PCI-e socket. And I bet the temps will even out after that


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *therion17*
> 
> 
> 
> For real? 30 fps and GPU usage at 55%... Is this game THAT poorly optimized or is something up with my GPU?


Another guy was getting 60% usage here. I haven't really checked myself, as I'm using SLI 780 Ti's maxed out @ 1250+ MHz, but I still barely break 60 fps, so I KNOW there's something wrong lol

Btw, that's at 1440p (my 55-60fps)


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *therion17*
> 
> 
> 
> For real? 30 fps and GPU usage at 55%... Is this game THAT poorly optimized or is something up with my GPU?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Another guy was getting 60% usage here. I haven't really checked myself, as I'm using SLI 780 Ti's maxed out @ 1250+ MHz, but I still barely break 60 fps, so I KNOW there's something wrong lol
> 
> Btw, that's at 1440p (my 55-60fps)


Are you guys on the 331.93 drivers? They improved performance quite abit, both for cpu & GPU, still the performance isn't amazing, but i'm @ least getting proper CPU load & ~80% usage from both titties.(in 1080p surround) The 3570k i'm currently on is @ 100% on core #1 & #4 no matter what settings I use, which is introducing a wee bit of a bottleneck.

previously I was on the 327 WHQL, CPU wouldn't break 50% load, & gpu's were ~30% load.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Are you guys on the 331.93 drivers? They improved performance quite abit, both for cpu & GPU, still the performance isn't amazing, but i'm @ least getting proper CPU load & ~80% usage from both titties.(in 1080p surround) The 3570k i'm currently on is @ 100% on core #1 & #4 no matter what settings I use, which is introducing a wee bit of a bottleneck.
> 
> previously I was on the 327 WHQL, CPU wouldn't break 50% load, & gpu's were ~30% load.


im seeing better cpu usage now core #1 100% core # 4 max @ 95% but core 2 and 3 just sit around 10- 40%, also i think the game is capped at 62 fps any way to unlock that ???


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> im seeing better cpu usage now core #1 100% core # 4 max @ 95% but core 2 and 3 just sit around 10- 40%, also i think the game is capped at 62 fps any way to unlock that ???


Haven't looked into it yet. The tearing was OBSCENE to say the least with V-sync off. Those usage reports sound about right, i'm pretty much @ the same place, with ~50%+ on 2 & 3. The new drivers make a big difference. I'm hoping this 3930k makes a difference, should be able to finally get to work tomorrow. Had to wait for this damned Dynatron swap out & PSU to show up & it should all be here tomorrow.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Another guy was getting 60% usage here. I haven't really checked myself, as I'm using SLI 780 Ti's maxed out @ 1250+ MHz, but I still barely break 60 fps, so I KNOW there's something wrong lol
> 
> Btw, that's at 1440p (my 55-60fps)


sounds about right. My single card sometimes drop down to 30ish.


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *therion17*
> 
> 
> 
> For real? 30 fps and GPU usage at 55%... Is this game THAT poorly optimized or is something up with my GPU?


Its poorly optimized for PC.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Mari0o*
> 
> hey does anyone have a copy of the EVGA 780 ti SC reference BIOS? i saved a copy before flashing to skyn3t's bios and i cant seem to locate them now.


I can send you the stock bios.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Stop doing what?!?!?! Stop proving your team wrong? Hah! It seems that it's just you three saying one thing and the irony is so evident...... Neither of you have a damn 780ti !!!!... Holy !
> 
> New TOS and rules, thread starters for clubs need to have the damn product that is in the title!
> 
> And what's this I was muted from a thread business? I was never muted and I dnt think such a function exists mate.
> 
> Don't bunch up with your "team" and try take me on because you made me look stupid a few days ago for telling you that the 13mhz straps don't exist in the Ti.
> 
> Now that I've shown evidence, your "team mate" wants to cross reference my evidence. Next he will hire an attorney and sue me for defamation. Please... your telling me to relax. Lol anyway skynet, I've already personally thanked you in a private message for your hard work. *Don't make me regret that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you Don't make me regret the second chance that I gave you in talk back to me after all the crap and accusation you did in the 780 Thread. remember that? cuz Ain't forgot about it.
alancast has cleaned all your accusation there and you edit most of you thread too.
Muted from the thread and forum yes it does exist the can even let you log in into OCN without post anything.

just to refresh your memory. but most of your post got deleted. don't make me look foo because I'm not.

@ the OCN I only found two person hard to understand things . You and gpvecchi , the rest all agree with other.


Spoiler: some of your post and other members too.: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> So if opinion is always something, then maybe have it there for others to decide then, instead of you making the decision for them?
> Ive used it 1000 times and 1000 times its worked flawlessly.
> 
> And CMD prompt is software BUDDY. It is a command line interpreter application.
> Please post my guide in the OP please.
> 
> KBT uses CMD prompt for the commands. It's a shell.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I'm not making decision for no one here but looks like you want your decision in the front page. Things won't work like that., you can keep your opinions in this thread,you can post what ever you want as longer it is under the forum rules, but I'm not going to add this to the front page sorry. CMD is a built in software that your software uses it at third party running in the background. so what comes first yours or CMD? I think I'm right. right ?
> 
> That's no KBT developed for 780 yet. so old fashion CMD will continues like it always has been.
> 
> thank you for your understanding
> 
> best
> skyn3t
> I have the same thoughts 1400Mhz + will be for benching I don't thing it will be a clock for running 24/7 with that high voltage, people just thinking in high clock's but they forget about temp's, card will fry on air "I think" for couplke of run it may be ok but we only will know for sure went it come to our hands and see how it will handle the air vs water or any third party colling.
> Thank you buddy i'm trying my best here for everyone. I was working with some friends today since 8:30am today i got so much tired and had to have a time out. too much 06 D1 08 82 FC FF FF FF 02 00 00 00 12 D1 08 82 for today. need to rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Open up the EVGA precision X click on the Performance Log, the first tihink you will see is the "GPU Power %" just double click a big black windows will pop up. run any benchmark software you have like 3Dmark, heaven, if don't download in MSI kombustor very light weight software to push the GPU to its high clocks just for few seconds. close it go back to "Performance Log" right click and pause it. take a screenshot "hold up the Print screen aka "PRTSC" , open Windows Paint, pate it there and upload it here. so we can see wehat you GPU is capable of. this is a little for you to start. any more help just let us know.
> 
> Thanks for filled the Create RiG and 780's owners submit.
> 
> best
> skyn3t


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> If you want to knock your card over in 3 months time and want to blow up your PSU then flash with Skynet's BIOS's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude stop modding BIOS's if you do not know what the hell your doing. I can see alotttt of GPU's dying if they follow your instructions.
> Stop it if you don't know what your doing.
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the low _(sarcasm)_ TDP he has set for the cards in the BIOS.
> A reference GTX 780 is 250w max TDP... Skyn3t's great _(sarcasm)_ modded Hydro Copper BIOS's are 391w
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And somehow, this BIOS is more OP worthy than my great _(not sarcasm)_ KBT NVflash method.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad Original Poster is bad


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Wow people calm down sky net was and is still contributing towards this thread. He has answered everyone's questions and requests and he even made us bios es without needing to wait to download from tech inferno
> 
> People take s break and eat a kit Kat and stop with the jealousy it will get you know where in life or internet.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> His Bios's are max 391W TDP...... um hello
> Not everyone should attempt BIOS hash editing unless theyre experienced. One wrong edit would render a PCB useless.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Well dude then don't flash it


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> seems he needs to check his attitude at the door and handle any grievance in PM or moderator assist.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I'm a Titan owner, I go into any thread I feel like. There is a lot of info about the GTX 780s in this thread and I like to learn more about it.
> 
> Great thread skyn3t, keep up the great work!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Meh


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Cleaned.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> All bios Unlocked
> 
> Asus
> EVGA
> Inno3D
> Gigabyte
> MSI
> All bios sizes in CMD
> 
> 
> All Power target unlocked
> 
> 
> All Voltages unlocked.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cameron145*
> 
> 
> Legit!!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Ok here we go again. My typ0 shuck's I know but you can read and understand it.
> 
> To my fellow GTX 780 Owners Noobs ( I was a noob too and I'm still ) and experts ( I will get there some day )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Before asking anything about what is this what this does why this happen and how. You need to know first what hardware you have in hand's. If you don't know it, how you going to overclock it without any knowledge you don't need to be a expert but you must know what you have. This is the best way to learn. Oh I don't like to read!!! Than stop right here sell your rig donate it to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because you are in the wrong place.
> 
> I had to waste a bit of my time to make this but in the end it will worth because all the same question over and over will be gone. I do my best to answer all the question you guys need, but sometimes it gives me a headache because same question over and over. Read this below it will make you understand your hardware it not much but it is much to understand it right.
> 
> *Nvidia GTX 780 / Titan TDP*
> 
> 
> NVIDIA's GeForce GTX 780 is built using the same GK110 GPU found inside GTX TITAN, along with 3072MB of GDDR5 memory running at the same clock speeds. GTX TITAN delivered 2688 cores clocked at 836/876 boost, which NVIDIA revised to 2304 cores at 863/900 for GeForce GTX 780.
> Both cards share the same supplementary power connector requirements: 8-pin + 6-pin, as well as the identical 250-watt TDP. Coincidentally, GeForce GTX 780 features twice as many CUDA cores and GDDR5 memory.
> GeForce GTX 780 has been designed with enough GPU speed and power to outperform the GTX 580 by 70% and GTX 680 by almost 38%.
> *Source*
> *What is NVIDIA Boost 2.0 and Power Target.*
> 
> 
> NVIDIA Boost 2.0 NVIDIA GPU Boost technology automatically increases the GPU's clock frequency in order to improve performance.
> GPU Boost works in the background, dynamically adjusting the GPU's graphics clock speed based on GPU operating conditions. Originally GPU Boost was designed to reach the highest possible clock speed while remaining within a predefined power target.
> However, after careful evaluation NVIDIA engineers determined that GPU temperature is often a bigger inhibitor of performance than GPU power. Therefore for Boost 2.0, we've switched from boosting clock speeds based on a GPU power target, to a GPU temperature target.
> This new temperature target is 80 degrees Celsius. As a result of this change, the GPU will automatically boost to the highest clock frequency it can achieve as long as the GPU temperature remains at 80C. Boost 2.0 constantly monitors GPU temperature, adjusting the GPU's clock and its voltage on-the-fly to maintain this temperature.
> In addition to switching from a power-based boost target to a temperature-based target, with GPU Boost 2.0 we're also providing end users with more advanced controls for tweaking GPU Boost behavior. Using software tools provided by NVIDIA add-in card partners, end users can adjust the GPU temperature target precisely to their liking.
> If a user wants his GeForce GTX 780 board to boost to higher clocks for example, he can simply adjust the temperature target higher (for example from 80C, to 85C). The GPU will then boost to higher clock speeds until it reaches the new temperature target.
> Besides adjusting the temperature target, Boost 2.0 also provides users with more powerful fan control. The GPU's fan curve is completely adjustable, so you can adjust the GPU's fan to operate at different speeds based on your own preferences.
> *Source*
> 
> Now you need to read and understand it very carefully. The other day I was blame to making a bios to burn all your GPU.
> 
> First of all before you come and judge someone you must know what you talk about and have proof. "This is real life" here we having fun but things don't change,rules are rules.
> 
> I will use the same image posted by the person I don't want to write it down because it gives me vomit.
> 
> I was blamed to deliver you guys a vBios with 391w TDP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh My!!! What a shame I feel sorry for him to judge me of something that he don't even get close to know. He have been using it since he flashed the bios and still don't know about it. Look the image below. I will explain it in order left to right
> 
> First green circle Original bios
> 
> Hydro copper bios stock
> Min ( mW ) 60% - 150000
> Def ( mW ) 100% - 250000
> Max ( mW ) 115% - 264000
> Red circle
> 
> skyn3t Hydro copper vbios
> Min ( mW ) 60% - 150000
> Def ( mW ) 100% - 340000
> Max ( mW ) 115% - 391000
> Red circle
> 
> skyn3t Hydro copper vbios rev1
> Min ( mW ) 60% - 150000
> Def ( mW ) 100% - 340000
> Max ( mW ) 115% - 391000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order to have 340w by default I do need to increase these numbers all tree columns are watts
> Default power target = 350w (so there should be no more need to adjust it manually per software) it has been write by svl7 - TI forum "I'm just using it as a reference. Like I said above if you don't know what you doing don't do it.
> 
> TDP Def watts 340000 - 15% = 51000
> 51000 + 340000 TDP = 391000 391w in order to have 115% Power target. If you slid the PT all the way to 115% it will giver you 391w. since the default PT is 106% with 340w you don't need to touch it.
> 
> Titan Bios info just if you curious to know. With 145% PT 376w
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> Oh why I told you now?
> You are the owner you must know what is it.right!.
> oh you should told us! Now it is my fault?
> How long you have been using a vBios with PT to 115% or even more a GTX 670 with PT 200%.
> 
> What is better?
> Using other brand bios with your GPU or same brand ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why this come out from the dark now? For me it is not news. Most of Overclockers here know about it. Did you asked it before? No right! OCN search box is right on top a huge box there. Did you take you time to do some search? If not this is not my problem, because I did and still. Google is your friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Default power target = 350w (so there should be no more need to adjust it manually per software) you only need to increase voltage info you are not familiar with the CO stuff you need to read before doing things
> 
> Oh skyn3t is doing something wrong TI bios doesn't have the 391w LOL poor guy he really don't know what his talk about.
> 
> TI bios
> Nvidia GTX 780 - 80.10.36.00.01 - 'OC edition v00'.rom most owners here with TI vbios are using this one here. I'm sure it is.
> 
> Can you see now 115% Power target
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Same thing you just need to know what you are doing.
> 
> 
> 
> Like I wrote before I'm here to help speed this up and try to be friend as much as I can. If anyone think that I need to gave up my chair and continue what I'm doing fell free to post it and take my place I will do with honor.
> 
> I'm sorry to write this way but I fell like to let everyone know how I'm doing with this crap $%^ thing going on.most of you don't need this but I had to do it.
> 
> Best
> skyn3t


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> skyn3t, I hope this doesn't offend you, but what is your native language?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> English is my third spoken language and writing
> Brazil - Portuguese baby.


----------



## latprod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> @ the guy having issues with temperatures in SLI.
> Swap the cards around in the PCI-e socket. And I bet the temps will even out after that


Thanks, tried it, it shaved 5 degrees off the hottest card, so now the temp difference is only about 10 degrees, and the top card (I'm guessing it is the top card, like verbatim said) runs a little cooler.
Also, idle temps are now 26 and 30, which is good. Now I just have to save up for water cooling. those 780ti blocks aren't exactly free.


----------



## kaiqi07

Last week I bought 2 pieces of 780TI GTX, one is Zotac and the other was Gigabyte.

Due to worry that might have compatibility issues (yes I know they are all reference), so I called up the shop and request to change my Zotac to Gigabyte. Wish granted and the Zotac was exchanged which now both my 780Ti are Gigabyte.

After I purchased both of them, the thought of doing Tri SLI is strong. So I called up the distro and asked if they could help me arrange to see if there are anymore stock for the gigabyte 780TI reference card. As the new stock came in which are the Gigabyte 780TI windforce, the reference version will soon be history.

Glad that the distro managed to secure one last piece for me and today went down to make my purchase.

*Gigabyte 780TI GTX Tri SLI in boxes*


*Gigabyte 780TI GTX Tri SLI Lined Up*


*Gigabyte 780TI GTX Tri SLI*






I had also ordered additional set of Aquacomputer Kyrographics Nickel Acrylic Glass 780TI with backplate for this newly acquired 780TI. Can't wait for the blocks and backplates to arrive.


----------



## Arizonian

Finally got to peak at gaming tonight. Been so busy with over time at work.

780Ti holding *1237 Boost / 1800 Memory* +37mV bump. Steady 99% GPU usage. 75C max temp 87% Fan speed.

Crysis 3 Ultra settings gets 51 FPS - 61 FPS. Smooth.

Set Power target to 106% and shows it climbed up to 115%. Steady clocks all the way through.











Spoiler: EVGA Precision







I'm stable with 1106 Mhz Core and seems any increase in Core will crash or freeze game. Memory at 1800 Mhz was stable. My focus will be finding max stable over clock gaming now.

I see voltage maxing at 1.212 and curious Is the 780Ti getting any voltage support in Afterburner? Anyone know what the safest maximum over volt on air is?


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Anyone know what the safest *maximum* over volt on air is?


Q&A








As i wrote the card has it's own and strange(unpredictable) power delivery and any overvlotage over the BIOS maximum leads to lowered OC potential and instability


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Q&A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As i wrote the card has it's own and strange(unpredictable) power delivery and any overvlotage over the BIOS maximum leads to lowered OC potential and instability


I knew better to check the OP first. Looks like 1.24 max on air. Thanks


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I knew better to check the OP first. Looks like 1.24 max on air. Thanks


Yes and keep in mind those 1.24 are max BIOS/Driver + LLC (copied from 780/Titan threads), but LLC on those cards also leads to lowered OC potential and instability, so it's just unusable.
So your actual vlotage used with them at the moment is 1.212v set and 1.168-1.176 delivered, if we can thrust the direct readings from NVP4206...maybe someone with DMM can check, if the measure points are known


----------



## skyn3t

*v*Bios update 12/02/2013
brand support list update.

*A*s we know some brand code they won't bios and tweaks the memory timing.
Now is up to you to flash and tell me which one fits you better.
*A*ll brand is ready for download.
Quote:


> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Ti Owner's Club
> 
> vBios GTX 780 Ti
> Version 80.80.30.00.80 - 80.80.30.00.01
> Base core clock 1045Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> Fan Idle 20%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 100% 300w by 200% slide 600w >>Evga Precision X
> Default power target 100% 300w by 300% slide 600w>> Msi AfterBurner
> [*] GTX 780 Reference model
> [*] 80.80.30.00.80
> 
> [*] GTX 780 ACX model
> [*] 80.80.30.00.80
> 
> [*] GTX 780 Asus
> [*] 80.80.30.00.01
> 
> [*] GTX 780 EVGA SC ACX
> [*] 80.80.30.00.80
> 
> [*] GTX 780 Gainward
> [*] 80.80.30.00.01
> 
> [*] GTX 780 Gigabyte
> [*] 80.80.30.00.01
> 
> [*] GTX 780 Inno3D
> [*] 80.80.30.00.01
> 
> [*] GTX 780 MSI
> [*] 80.80.30.00.01
> 
> [*] GTX 780 Palit
> [*] 80.80.30.00.01
> 
> [*] GTX 780 Zotac
> [*] 80.80.30.00.01
> 
> Plasy safe
> best
> skyn3t
> 
> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Ti Owner's Club


----------



## verbatim

Ugh raneiry you are starting problems all over the place by the looks. Chill out please. Its just rubbish.


----------



## Shakaw

Hey everyone. Havn't posted before, but I have been following this thread for a bit.

Anyhow, I was curious about this +13 binning and tessmark, so I ran a few tests on my 780ti.

Running stock BIOS I used offsets +0, +9, +12, +13, +15, +24
SLI was disabled and card was set to max power target. I ran tessellation only (no AA or Post) - level insane, resolution 1600x900. I noticed the card power throttled a bit during testing.

I ran 5 60 second samples for each offset. Worst and best were discarded and the remaining 3 were averaged. Here are the results:

+00: 20591
+09: 20566
+12: 20548
+13: 20764
+15: 20765
+24: 20750
+26: 20976

Judging from these results it would seem that the card does not clock in +1 increments, but +13 as stated.

/edit: added +26: 20976


----------



## SardaukarHades

Hey Guys,

Sorry if this off topic but I thought this will be the best place to post this.

Well I bought an Asus Direct cu II 780 about two days ago and unfortunately it has gone boom.

I will taking it back to the retailer for either a swap or exchange to ti (obviously pay the difference)

What i was wondering do you guys reckon that the ti is worth it over the 780?
Here in au it is about 130 dollars difference and I can't play bf4 @ 1440P on full settings.

But I don't think even going to the ti will provide the performance to be able to play it at 1440p with full settings?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## traxtech

I just installed my EVGA 780 ti sc acx and is it just me or is voltage not adjustable?  no matter what i do it's constantly 1.2v at load.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> I just installed my EVGA 780 ti sc acx and is it just me or is voltage not adjustable?  no matter what i do it's constantly 1.2v at load.


780Ti voltage is not adjustable in any software unless you flash the BIOS with Naennon's .. i mean skyn3ts BIOS








But that gets rid of Boost 2.0 and the whole dynamic clocking system.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SardaukarHades*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> Sorry if this off topic but I thought this will be the best place to post this.
> 
> Well I bought an Asus Direct cu II 780 about two days ago and unfortunately it has gone boom.
> 
> I will taking it back to the retailer for either a swap or exchange to ti (obviously pay the difference)
> 
> What i was wondering do you guys reckon that the ti is worth it over the 780?
> Here in au it is about 130 dollars difference and I can't play bf4 @ 1440P on full settings.
> 
> But I don't think even going to the ti will provide the performance to be able to play it at 1440p with full settings?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


either way 780 or Ti will no play all maxed out setting on 1440p.
Along the road when games will start to be more hungry on graphics you may need to tune down a bit more the game settings. even now some games one 780 or Ti may require to low some settings to keep you around 60 FPS.

Ti clock's way better out of the box, but 780 has the 1.3v overvoltage "if you are under water" options to go after the Ti "max volt is 1.212v" with my vBios.


----------



## SardaukarHades

Thanks Skyn3t....

Hmmmm something for me to ponder.

I might just bite the bullet go for the ti and overclock the hell out of it.


----------



## vv19801980

I have ordered 2 evga 780 ti SC ACX, im expecting them in a few days i suppose.. do you think an i5 4670k (stock) would bottleneck them??


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SardaukarHades*
> 
> Thanks Skyn3t....
> 
> Hmmmm something for me to ponder.
> 
> I might just bite the bullet go for the ti and overclock the hell out of it.


Go for it.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SardaukarHades*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> Sorry if this off topic but I thought this will be the best place to post this.
> 
> Well I bought an Asus Direct cu II 780 about two days ago and unfortunately it has gone boom.
> 
> I will taking it back to the retailer for either a swap or exchange to ti (obviously pay the difference)
> 
> What i was wondering do you guys reckon that the ti is worth it over the 780?
> Here in au it is about 130 dollars difference and I can't play bf4 @ 1440P on full settings.
> 
> But I don't think even going to the ti will provide the performance to be able to play it at 1440p with full settings?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


780Ti average is 55 FPS on 1440p full settings playing BF4. Fastest single GPU right now. In fact shown beating a 690 or on par in some scenarios. Turn off AA which isn't needed at 1440p and you'll get the bump in FPS. AA isn't really needed for eye candy at 1440p and still looks more brilliant than 1080p with full AA.

If your not satisfied then you'll need a SLI or Crossfire set up to be completely content.


----------



## Bull56

Hi,

today any new depending on the Vcore?
I really need more Voltage for my GPU than 1.212V


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vv19801980*
> 
> I have ordered 2 evga 780 ti SC ACX, im expecting them in a few days i suppose.. do you think an i5 4670k (stock) would bottleneck them??


Stock i5? Yeah probs will bottleneck in some environments


----------



## okels

I had to reinstall my Windows, becuse I couldn'd boot to desktop.


----------



## latprod

Ok guys, I need clarification on something.
Is there an actual barrier in the card itself that will never let anyone ever go over 1.212 V?
So, If my temps are decent around 70 on stock air during load with 1.212V there is really no point in getting a watercooling setup? Except for noise, ofcourse.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latprod*
> 
> Ok guys, I need clarification on something.
> Is there an actual barrier in the card itself that will never let anyone ever go over 1.212 V?
> So, If my temps are decent around 70 on stock air during load with 1.212V there is really no point in getting a watercooling setup? Except for noise, ofcourse.


I think the jury is still out on this one. Waiting for the next msi-ab update.


----------



## Bull56

I need the new MSI AB


----------



## therion17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Another guy was getting 60% usage here. I haven't really checked myself, as I'm using SLI 780 Ti's maxed out @ 1250+ MHz, but I still barely break 60 fps, so I KNOW there's something wrong lol
> 
> Btw, that's at 1440p (my 55-60fps)


Turning vsync off fixed it for me


----------



## Nick5020

null


----------



## othergamers

Hello,

I got a problem with my 780Ti

It's an EVGA 780Ti Superclocked.
The problem is that it's not pre-clocked to the right things and the the card is on idling on 50-60c for no reason when I am doing notting.
Help please?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *othergamers*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I got a problem with my 780Ti
> 
> It's an EVGA 780Ti Superclocked.
> The problem is that it's not pre-clocked to the right things and the the card is on idling on 50-60c for no reason when I am doing notting.
> Help please?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sounds like your in 3D clocks perhaps?

Check the following:

Do you have K-Boost ON? If so, turn it OFF

In *Nvidia Control Panel / Manage 3D Settings / Multi-display Mixed GPU acceleration* make sure you have '*Single display performance mode*' checked.


----------



## traxtech

Looks like i got a dud 780 ti sc acx. I can't even OC it past 1180 core boosted without getting a completely green screen, abit underwhelming.







I knew i should have waited for the classified one. The ACIS is also 58.5%.


----------



## Nick5020

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> Looks like i got a dud 780 ti sc acx. I can't even OC it past 1180 core boosted without getting a completely green screen, abit underwhelming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew i should have waited for the classified one. The ACIS is also 58.5%.


yeah sound like u just got unlucky


----------



## superx51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> 780Ti average is 55 FPS on 1440p full settings playing BF4. Fastest single GPU right now. In fact shown beating a 690 or on par in some scenarios. Turn off AA which isn't needed at 1440p and you'll get the bump in FPS. AA isn't really needed for eye candy at 1440p and still looks more brilliant than 1080p with full AA.
> 
> If your not satisfied then you'll need a SLI or Crossfire set up to be completely content.


Um no. My 690 gets 70-80 fps on ultra 2560x1600 on battlefield 4 ultra everything maxed out. A 780ti doesn't get close to that. There is no game that in 1600p that the ti beats. Still king of the Hill!


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superx51*
> 
> Um no. My 690 gets 70-80 fps on ultra 2560x1600 on battlefield 4 ultra everything maxed out. A 780ti doesn't get close to that. There is no game that in 1600p that the ti beats. Still king of the Hill!


690 is a single/dual slot dual GPU card


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> *v*Bios update 12/02/2013
> brand support list update..
> *A*ll brand is ready for download.


Any other differences except brand ID's Sky 3?
Flashed you Plait BIOS and my actual clocks, are lower than those set.
Strange, can show you 1370-80 benches in GPU-z but actual freq ~ 1330-40 which's the limit of my current card.


----------



## superx51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> 690 is a single/dual slot dual GPU card


Yes I know but it is still the fastest card there is. I've had 0 problems with it. I see u guys can get a decent 3dmark 11 score but your not stable in games with it that high. After I play games I ran the test and this is what I have stable. 20750 gpu score! It would go higher but it won't deliver enough power to the card to really max it out. But for me that's ok cause I play at 1600p and no game out there doesn't get at least 70+ frames with the stock voltage. Plus it's quiet and cool. I ordered a Titan at launch but a gpu score of 13500 a little more than a 680 was underwhelming for a 1000$ so I sent it back. My next upgrade will be a 4k tv and monitor and I assume I will need double the 690 to play everything on ultra. So I will wait for the dual 6000+ core maxwell card.890 that will give me the power I need.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superx51*
> 
> Yes I know but it is still the fastest card there is. I've had 0 problems with it. I see u guys can get a decent 3dmark 11 score but your not stable in games with it that high. After I play games I ran the test and this is what I have stable. It would go higher but it won't deliver enough power to the card to really max it out. But for me that's ok cause I play at 1600p and no game out there doesn't get at least 70+ frames with the stock voltage. Plus it's quiet and cool. I ordered a Titan at launch but a gpu score of 13500 a little more than a 680 was underwhelming for a 1000$ so I sent it back. My next upgrade will be a 4k tv and monitor and I assume I will need double the 690 to play everything on ultra. So I will wait for the dual 6000+ core maxwell card.890 that will give me the power I need.


fairly sure high-end maxwell cards like the one you're talking about are a full 12 months away


----------



## superx51

It won't handle it well that's why I'm going with the 890. But u would need 4 Ti's to play 4k on ultra. I will only do 2 way sli not 4 to many problems.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superx51*
> 
> It won't handle it well that's why I'm going with the 890


sorry yeah i misread, hence the ultra ninja edit above


----------



## superx51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> fairly sure high-end maxwell cards like the one you're talking about are a full 12 months away


We could see gm100 by March or April.


----------



## othergamers

Ok that fixed it!

But why is my clock speed still not as high as EVGA superclocked it?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superx51*
> 
> We could see gm100 by March or April.


i believe latest "news" is that maxwell low- and mid-range cards will hit Q1 2014, whereas the high-end stuff wont be out until around Q4. I think NV has a bit more milking of gk110 to do still


----------



## superx51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> i believe latest "news" is that maxwell low- and mid-range cards will hit Q1 2014, whereas the high-end stuff wont be out until around Q4. I think NV has a bit more milking of gk110 to do still


We'll if we all ban together and stop buying nvidia stuff they might need to bring it out sooner. Who's with me?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superx51*
> 
> We'll if we all ban together and stop buying nvidia stuff they might need to bring it out sooner. Who's with me?


Soz, I've been sitting here on integrated graphics since the start of August..


----------



## Furlans

You can't compare 690 and 780Ti.... ( my last gpu before the Ti was 690 w/ accelero )


----------



## superx51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> You can't compare 690 and 780Ti.... ( my last gpu before the Ti was 690 w/ accelero )


Sure u can compare anything a 780 and a grapefruit. And by the way from everything I have seen 3gig is not enough for 4k gaming so even if u went with sli 780s it won't be enough. So no real current hardware is 4k ready.


----------



## CommanderJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> You can't compare 690 and 780Ti.... ( my last gpu before the Ti was 690 w/ accelero )


I have a 690 w/ accelero as well, and I've been thinking about buying a TI. I know it won't quite catch my 690 (esp not since 690 is OC'ed), but it -will- outperform it massively in games without SLI. What has been your experience going from 690 to 780 ti? Worth it?


----------



## superx51

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/battlefield-4-4k-titan-3970x,24716.html. Battlefield 4 4k used 5.1gb of video ram. So really titans have the memory for it but u would need to go 4 way sli. To many problem with 4way sli and a 4000$ way to high of a price/ performance gap.


----------



## nachoarroyo

Hi all, this Hack for AB work ok for 780Ti cards, can give 1.3V

http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/13490#post_20635197

post #13496

Regards


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nachoarroyo*
> 
> Hi all, this Hack for AB work ok for 780Ti cards, can give 1.3V
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/13490#post_20635197
> 
> post #13496
> 
> Regards


is that a question or a statement?


----------



## Bull56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nachoarroyo*
> 
> Hi all, this Hack for AB work ok for 780Ti cards, can give 1.3V
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/13490#post_20635197
> 
> post #13496
> 
> Regards


Die trying...


----------



## traxtech

So i have a problem, this is what is happening to my card now even at stock clocks while playing games, doesn't happen right away but it does eventually. I guess it's RMA time?? Card is a GTX 780 TI SC ACX.

Anyway i can test it further before contacting the place of purchase? Is it core or memory related?


----------



## skupples

4 tis for 4k is a bit extreme and vram will be the biggest limiting factor. 4k is also garbage for gaming right now unless you enjoy obscene motion blur.


----------



## ssgwright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nachoarroyo*
> 
> Hi all, this Hack for AB work ok for 780Ti cards, can give 1.3V
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/13490#post_20635197
> 
> post #13496
> 
> Regards


no afterburner hasn't been updated for the Ti... we're all still waiting for sky to work his magic to get this to work with the Ti but he's still waiting on AB to update.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> So i have a problem, this is what is happening to my card now even at stock clocks while playing games, doesn't happen right away but it does eventually. I guess it's RMA time?? Card is a GTX 780 TI SC ACX.
> 
> Anyway i can test it further before contacting the place of purchase? Is it core or memory related?


That looks memory related, overclocking software has been reset so it isn't upping the clocks when the rig is booted up?
If the card has been flashed with a different bios I would try flashing it fully stock again, it that is the stock bios & stock settings, it does look like RMA time.


----------



## Chronic1

Has anyone tested this with a 780ti to see if it works and is stable for benching higher core clocks??
http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/13480_20#post_20635197


----------



## Bull56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> Has anyone tested this with a 780ti to see if it works and is stable for benching higher core clocks??
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/13480_20#post_20635197


No, because we didn't learn to read and we all ask stupid questions









First of all read this threads first page and then try it an mention that it will not run with AB 16 because it has no Ti Support


----------



## ssgwright

yes it works however, you can't adjust voltage with AB at the moment.


----------



## ssgwright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> That looks memory related, overclocking software has been reset so it isn't upping the clocks when the rig is booted up?
> If the card has been flashed with a different bios I would try flashing it fully stock again, it that is the stock bios & stock settings, it does look like RMA time.


agreed I think it's most definately a memory problem. Try different drivers as well, I found the with the new beta 93 drivers that my memory overclock was no longer stable. be sure to do a complete clean install, I had problems getting rid of the 93's until I did a safe mode clean and then reinstall of the 82 drivers

On a side note, is anyone planning on using the step up program to get the new "KINGPIN" edition 6gb 780ti?


----------



## tdubl007

Got my ek blocks in from frozen last week, had some time this weekend for the install. Blocks are the Acetal and nickel version w backplate.


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdubl007*
> 
> Got my ek blocks in from frozen last week, had some time this weekend for the install. Blocks are the Acetal and nickel version w backplate.


Do you notice increment in water oc that the air oc with the same voltage on your TI's ?


----------



## Bull56

This is my System..

Yes, water really helps, under air i couldn't use more than 1300MHz and with Watercooling I pass 1336MHz with all 4cards through 3DMark Firestrike Extreme!


----------



## tdubl007

Haven't had time at all to push the OC so not sure yet. My experience with my 680's says probably not much. My 780Ti's were definitely not crazy overclockers on air. Only got to 1165 and +300 mem on air without crashing on the tomb raider benchmark.


----------



## SardaukarHades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> 780Ti average is 55 FPS on 1440p full settings playing BF4. Fastest single GPU right now. In fact shown beating a 690 or on par in some scenarios. Turn off AA which isn't needed at 1440p and you'll get the bump in FPS. AA isn't really needed for eye candy at 1440p and still looks more brilliant than 1080p with full AA.
> 
> If your not satisfied then you'll need a SLI or Crossfire set up to be completely content.


Thanks Arizonian, I might as well go for the ti and if need be later on get a second one


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SardaukarHades*
> 
> Thanks Arizonian, I might as well go for the ti and if need be later on get a second one


No problem. Example.
Core i7 3960 Extreme @ 4.6 GHz

DX11
Ultra mode
2x MSAA enabled
16x AF enabled
HBAO enabled
Level: Reach the VIPs



Source

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/evga_geforce_gtx_780_ti_sc_acx_superclock_review,22.html


----------



## ulnevrgtit

Add me please...

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/bvy94/


----------



## SardaukarHades

All good mate, I have read extensive reviews from toms, anandtech, guru and techpowerup.
But thanks for your help, I will be sure to let you guys know how I go. Probably wont have time to overclock until the weekend.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> agreed I think it's most definately a memory problem. Try different drivers as well, I found the with the new beta 93 drivers that my memory overclock was no longer stable. be sure to do a complete clean install, I had problems getting rid of the 93's until I did a safe mode clean and then reinstall of the 82 drivers
> 
> On a side note, is anyone planning on using the step up program to get the new "KINGPIN" edition 6gb 780ti?


Different driver as well, good point, sometimes the system doesn't like a particular driver or the install can go wrong.

The specialty high end cards like the classified are never available to step up to, usually just the various reference models. I don't the KP edition will make it into the step up.


----------



## superx51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> No problem. Example.
> Core i7 3960 Extreme @ 4.6 GHz
> 
> DX11
> Ultra mode
> 2x MSAA enabled
> 16x AF enabled
> HBAO enabled
> Level: Reach the VIPs
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/evga_geforce_gtx_780_ti_sc_acx_superclock_review,22.html


Yea I just tried those setting on my set up and my 690 gets over 100fps. With my overclock. Funny these charts never show the max overclock of the card except for the already overclocked 780ti oc.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superx51*
> 
> Yea I just tried those setting on my set up and my 690 gets over 100fps. With my overclock. Funny these charts never show the max overclock of the card except for the already overclocked 780ti oc.


reviewers dont have time to go and overclock every single one of the other cards, only the one they are currently reviewing. also i think you are looking for the gtx 690 thread.


----------



## alancsalt

Cleaned. Hopefully we can get back on topic.


----------



## szeged

Thanks Alancsalt









sooooo, 780ti classified this week maybe?


----------



## alancsalt

I'm waiting to see the non-reference cards...and hopefully a few benches...before deciding whether to buy in....


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I'm waiting to see the non-reference cards...and hopefully a few benches...before deciding whether to buy in....


i'll (hopefully) have a classy on day 1, so expect a ton of results from me lol, im gonna tell work i cant come in and the reason why is....classified


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> sooooo, 780ti classified this week maybe?


srsly, this needs to happen


----------



## superx51

If evga offered a special completely unlocked 780ti classified with voltage control but no warranty would u buy it?


----------



## szeged

yes

but why would we need that when we can use an evbot? or are you talking about vrm exploding voltages like 2.0 or higher with software?


----------



## superx51

No from evga using precision it's completely unlocked you can put any voltage any overclock u want but if u kill it it's your fault.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superx51*
> 
> No from evga using precision it's completely unlocked you can put any voltage any overclock u want but if u kill it it's your fault.


then yeah i would buy it for when i get more into LN2 to play around with it









i would prefer if it was a lightning though, if the warranty is already gone.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I'm waiting to see the non-reference cards...and hopefully a few benches...before deciding whether to buy in....


No doubt. It's been a month!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superx51*
> 
> If evga offered a special completely unlocked 780ti classified with voltage control but no warranty would u buy it?


That is pretty much like the Lightning series, voltage up to 1.8V + is available in software, but you have to show a need for it (extreme overclocking & benching), sign NDA & say goodbye to warranty to be able to get it.

I void the warranty on most of the cards I buy anyway so I'm fine with it, if it doesn't have voltage control it goes on the operating table pretty quick.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superx51*
> 
> Yea I just tried those setting on my set up and my 690 gets over 100fps. With my overclock. Funny these charts never show the max overclock of the card except for the already overclocked 780ti oc.


You get over 100 fps with a single 690 in BF4 with max settings (2xmsaa) on 1440P?


----------



## arotished

Since skyn3t have released several BIOS separate for specific brands of the Ti, should I wait until he release own for a EVGA cards? (none ACX cooler?)


----------



## SardaukarHades

Just bought the gigabyte 780 ti ref card. Ill send you guys over a screenie of gpuz when I get home later tonight.


----------



## superx51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> You get over 100 fps with a single 690 in BF4 with max settings (2xmsaa) on 1440P?


Yes that was my average over 2 hours. I get 70-80 frames maxed out everything 2560x1600 with my lowly i5 3570k no overclock on the cpu


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arotished*
> 
> Since skyn3t have released several BIOS separate for specific brands of the Ti, should I wait until he release own for a EVGA cards? (none ACX cooler?)


It shouldn't really matter. Just disable "Id Mismatch" when flashing.


----------



## OccamRazor

For those wondering about PT:

The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB gets its reading from the VRM´s!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TPD:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)

Cheers all

Ed

(Skyn3T Team)


----------



## skyn3t

vBios EVGA Hydro copper vBios Quick small update and fix.

since I'm working on the .3A A1 chip and 80.80 B1 chip vBios for so long I missed the first bios revision .36 tweak on the Power Limit, It should work now like any other vBios.
sky makes mistake too.








Quote:


> ├───EVGA 780 Hydro copper
> 780EVGAHC36rev3
> Since a lot members like this revision I decide to include it into the new rev 3A
> but this is the first Hydro copper bios revision, still rock solid for many.
> EVGA 780 Hydro copper
> Version 80.10.36.00.82
> Base core clock 980.Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> Fan Idle 20%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 100% 330w by 150% slide 500w


----------



## skyn3t




----------



## traxtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> agreed I think it's most definately a memory problem. Try different drivers as well, I found the with the new beta 93 drivers that my memory overclock was no longer stable. be sure to do a complete clean install, I had problems getting rid of the 93's until I did a safe mode clean and then reinstall of the 82 drivers
> 
> On a side note, is anyone planning on using the step up program to get the new "KINGPIN" edition 6gb 780ti?


If i install with the 82 drivers my monitor drops out the second i get into windows.. such a pain in the arse. I'll keep fiddling


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*


----------



## Spartan F8

Well newegg's deal for the arctic accelero twin turbo broke me down. At 35 bucks i might as well try it. Got one on order for my 780ti. Right now with a 100% fan speed i can stay around 77 degrees MAX so hopefully the difference will be nice. With all the positive feedback i saw regarding the arctic TTII on the 680 it should at least do something. I will let you guys know later this week.

And for anyone else interested in a cheap hopefully worthy drop in temp: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186052


----------



## Jodiuh

77C @ 100% fan?! Ugh...yeah, I will DEF wait for a good non ref. Something w/ triple slot, triple fan would be optimal.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> 77C @ 100% fan?! Ugh...yeah, I will DEF wait for a good non ref. Something w/ triple slot, triple fan would be optimal.


ACX full load no higher than 75C at 87% fan. Still pretty quiet. But noise is subjectional to some degree. What I find quite may not be to someone else. Compared to my reference 690, or reference 680, this 780Ti ACX cooling is quieter.


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> 77C @ 100% fan?! Ugh...yeah, I will DEF wait for a good non ref. Something w/ triple slot, triple fan would be optimal.


That is at [email protected] so not too bad but very noisy. The triple fan version only does about 5-7 degrees better and at triple the price meh.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> ACX full load no higher than 75C at 87% fan. Still pretty quiet. But noise is subjectional to some degree. What I find quite may not be to someone else. Compared to my reference 690, or reference 680, this 780Ti ACX cooling is quieter.


ACX is a bit better but from the benchmarks i have seen the twin turbo should give better results and be silent even at 100% fan speed. Hopefully i end up like one of the guys who bought it and went from 90 load to like 56 load. I also got the thermal tape so i don't have to suffer through curing time and glue.


----------



## madwolfa

So... anyone heard of this baby yet?









http://www.tomshardware.com/news/evga-kingpin-780-ti-overclocking,25242.html

6 GB memory, unlocked voltage/PT... carbon fiber.. BLING.


----------



## Jodiuh

Isn't thermal tape...not...great?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> 77C @ 100% fan?! Ugh...yeah, I will DEF wait for a good non ref. Something w/ triple slot, triple fan would be optimal.
> 
> 
> 
> ACX full load no higher than 75C at 87% fan. Still pretty quiet. But noise is subjectional to some degree. What I find quite may not be to someone else. Compared to my reference 690, or reference 680, this 780Ti ACX cooling is quieter.
Click to expand...

Wow. That is quite a bit hotter than OG 780 ACX. The Ti really is that nasty, huh?

Lol, yeah. I returned a reference 680 minutes after installing it. L-O-U-D-!

My fave so far was a triple fan Galaxy 580. @ 100% fan it was as quiet as the ACX @ 45% and kept the card to 67C.

I like my stuff quiet tho. The ACX drove me nuts past 50%. @ 100%, it was downright evil.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Isn't thermal tape...not...great?
> Wow. That is quite a bit hotter than OG 780 ACX. The Ti really is that nasty, huh?


Well that's with a 1237 MHz Boost / 1800 MHz Memory and +37mV - Crysis 3 full load.


----------



## Jodiuh

It could have been so much better tho. Anyone going SLI is going to be using the reference cooler, so why not make a massive hulking triple slot, triple fan option for those of us w/ a single card? Also, the fans on the ACX were terrible IMO. VROOM...VVAVAAROOOM...VVAVAAROOOM! The Asus DC2 is so much better @ high RPMs. But then, this was EVGAs 1st attempt.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> So... anyone heard of this baby yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/evga-kingpin-780-ti-overclocking,25242.html
> 
> 6 GB memory, unlocked voltage/PT... carbon fiber.. BLING.


yessir, I just find it hard to believe an overclocking card will be coming with 6gb of vram. One can hope though. I have a hard time believing videocardz.

carbon fiber is also a strange choice of material to say the least, assuming it isn't a graphic.


----------



## SDhydro

Not sure if this has been posted yet.

http://www.evga.com/articles/00795/#2888

http://www.evga.com/articles/00795/#2889


----------



## Arizonian

The ACX radiator covers the VRM and even memory area.

I guess we'll soon see who has the better cooling soon enough. Non-reference beefed up designs may draw more heat albeit at better over clocking but possibly higher temps than ACX as a result.

Coming from a long line of reference cooling, this is a night and day comparison for me and I couldn't be any happier.


----------



## skupples

Just remember videocardz is the same place that said nvidia would be pushing an enthusiast 7xx series card with 12gb vram a few weeks ago.


----------



## DStealth

Curious to see overvolting those cards...still no result worldwide with more than stock voltage...even hardmoded .
Skyn3 any comments on my question regarding new ID branded BIOSes...they're running lower clocks than those set. Have you tested them or is just me having troubles with them, any other..


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Just remember videocardz is the same place that said nvidia would be pushing an enthusiast 7xx series card with 12gb vram a few weeks ago.


Well, they never said the date. It could still be possible but about as useless as the GT430 4GB.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> 780Ti average is 55 FPS on 1440p full settings playing *BF4*. Fastest single GPU right now. In fact shown beating a 690 or on par in some scenarios. Turn off AA which isn't needed at 1440p and you'll get the bump in FPS. AA isn't really needed for eye candy at 1440p and still looks more brilliant than 1080p with full AA.
> 
> If your not satisfied then you'll need a SLI or Crossfire set up to be completely content.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superx51*
> 
> Um no. My 690 gets 70-80 fps on ultra 2560x1600 on battlefield 4 ultra everything maxed out. A 780ti doesn't get close to that. There is no game that in 1600p that the ti beats. Still king of the Hill!


Pardon me, it was my error and didn't notice it until now. I was talking about *Crysis 3* Ultra mode getting 55 FPS average and typed BF4.

On BF4 Ultra 2 x MSAA I too get 70-80 FPS average. Sorry for the confusion I caused. I have BF4 still on the brain as I've not had much time to game in the last three weeks where I either was in between GPU's or busy working over time.









My 780Ti over clocks better than my 690 so for me it's more of a side grade except for the extra 1 GB VRAM and it's a single GPU. My second rig currently sports the 690 in sig.


----------



## Dantrax

When I ran the Fire Strike test, I got this loud buzzing noise at the end of the test. I found out it was the alarm from my CyberPower UPS which I believe was an over current alarm. I haven't tried it again. Wondering why it would run the test OK & then set off the alarm after the test ended. Anybody else experience this?


----------



## SardaukarHades

Stock for now


----------



## skupples

I can promise you folks, king pin will not have 6gb of vram, unless nvidia has lifted the titan only restriction, which I highly doubt, specially for a card aimed @ over clocking. 2x the vram, 2x the memory OC'ing issues.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I can promise you folks, king pin will not have 6gb of vram, unless nvidia has lifted the titan only restriction, which I highly doubt, specially for a card aimed @ over clocking. 2x the vram, 2x the memory OC'ing issues.


The fact that this card is going to be faster than a Titan is probably the best rationale of all for NV to lift the restriction. If anything, given its a kingpin edition, it will probably have VRAM disabling features built in.

Also, kpe is set for 2014 release. Classified is set for imminent release. I doubt kpe = classified ti (classy being a 3gb card for sure)


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> The fact that this card is going to be faster than a Titan is probably the best rationale of all for NV to lift the restriction. If anything, given its a kingpin edition, it will probably have VRAM disabling features built in.
> 
> Also, kpe is set for 2014 release. Classified is set for imminent release. I doubt kpe = classified ti (classy being a 3gb card for sure)


It just doesn't make sense with a supposed new titan on the horizon. Nvidia would be stepping on it's own toes, harder than ever. A Vram Disabling feature?







If it has 6gb of vram people can expect it to be ~850-900$

anyways, i'll eat my words when proven wrong.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It just doesn't make sense with a supposed new titan on the horizon. Nvidia would be stepping on it's own toes, harder than ever. A Vram Disabling feature?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it has 6gb of vram people can expect it to be ~850-900$
> 
> anyways, i'll eat my words when proven wrong.


As demonstrated by the gap between the 780 and the Titan, the Titan is its own product for reasons other than gpu horsepower. It still makes sense to have a 6gb Titan even if there are 6gb 780ti's, if rendering and compute are important to you (or you can't afford a quad.). Kingpin disabled 3gig on his Titan, makes sense to have a Kingpin edition card which does the same lol. People are already expecting that price









In time everything will become clear


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> As demonstrated by the gap between the 780 and the Titan, the Titan is its own product for reasons other than gpu horsepower. It still makes sense to have a 6gb Titan even if there are 6gb 780ti's, if rendering and compute are important to you (or you can't afford a quad.). Kingpin disabled 3gig on his Titan, makes sense to have a Kingpin edition card which does the same lol. People are already expecting that price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In time everything will become clear


In fact you can disable the 3gb of memory at bios level but it requires to flash again to another bios to have the 6Gb back!
To have a switching 3Gb/6Gb it would have to be at driver level and would require a restart every time you switch, frankly im not seeing nvidia adding that feature in the bios on EVGA account for only one card... massive amounts of $$$$ would have to be involved...

My 2 cents Gentleman!









Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> In fact you can disable the 3gb of memory at bios level but it requires to flash again to another bios to have the 6Gb back!
> To have a switching 3Gb/6Gb it would have to be at driver level and would require a restart every time you switch, frankly im not seeing nvidia adding that feature in the bios on EVGA account for only one card... massive amounts of $$$$ would have to be involved...
> 
> My 2 cents Gentleman!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Ahh fair enough


----------



## Wooojciech1983

I just got Zotac 780Ti Amp, can You please tell me if this Bios: skyn3t-Ti-vBios-Zotac.zip 136k .zip file is for Amp model or referance model from Zotac?


----------



## mxthunder

So if I am understanding some things correctly from the front page:
1.the LLC mod does not and will not work with the 780Ti, and we will not be able to go above 1.212V with this card.
2.we should not increase the power target unless we are having issues, even with a high OC and extra voltage?


----------



## superx51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Pardon me, it was my error and didn't notice it until now. I was talking about *Crysis 3* Ultra mode getting 55 FPS average and typed BF4.
> 
> On BF4 Ultra 2 x MSAA I too get 70-80 FPS average. Sorry for the confusion I caused. I have BF4 still on the brain as I've not had much time to game in the last three weeks where I either was in between GPU's or busy working over time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 780Ti over clocks better than my 690 so for me it's more of a side grade except for the extra 1 GB VRAM and it's a single GPU. My second rig currently sports the 690 in sig.


if I use 2xmsaa I get over 100fps in 2560x1600. With 4 I get 70-80. On bf4. On crysis 3 I get 70+ very high everything!


----------



## rock2702

I sold off my sapphire 7970 and 7950 and looking to get a 780ti,this one to be precise:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487003

Can someone tell me when will newegg have it back in stock?Also why doesn't amazon have this specific card with them and they only have the reference ones.Will the ACX superclocked 780ti clock higher than the reference sc on air?

Thanks.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superx51*
> 
> if I use 2xmsaa I get over 100fps in 2560x1600. With 4 I get 70-80. On bf4. On crysis 3 I get 70+ very high everything!


Hum...I had a 690 and on my system I didn't get 70+ on Crysis 3 Ultra settings consistently, only in spikes...so not sure what's the difference but I digress.

IMO the single 780Ti is gaming worthy to the dual 690 on same system within, at most 10 FPS difference in the games I play.

As for BF4 I get spikes of 100 FPS but it's not sustained in heavy combat scenes but will drop in the 70-80 FPS zone most of the time.


----------



## superx51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Hum...I had a 690 and on my system I didn't get 70+ on Crysis 3 Ultra settings consistently, only in spikes...so not sure what's the difference but I digress.
> 
> IMO the single 780Ti is gaming worthy to the dual 690 on same system within, at most 10 FPS difference in the games I play.
> 
> As for BF4 I get spikes of 100 FPS but it's not sustained in heavy combat scenes but will drop in the 70-80 FPS zone most of the time.


For bf4 if I set the frame cap at 100fps 2xmsaa 2560 it never moves. I need the max fps I can get out of any one card that's why I kept my 690 it easily is the single card king still! The ti gets closer that the Titan but still falls short every time.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superx51*
> 
> For bf4 if I set the frame cap at 100fps 2xmsaa 2560 it never moves. I need the max fps I can get out of any one card that's why I kept my 690 it easily is the single card king still! The ti gets closer that the Titan but still falls short every time.


Honestly I've never seen the results that you claim replicated in any benchmarks. If you truly are getting these results, that's awesome, but yeah... I'd be interested to see what the ex-690 owners have to say about performance.

Not flamin, just sayin


----------



## superx51

this is the beta, the final games runs better, no overclock on the 690 and with beta drivers and with msaa at 4x. With the newest drivers, my overclocked 690 and msaa at 2 it gets over 100 fps easily!


----------



## superx51

same thing with the newer drivers and game updates and overclocked it gets higher. My card isn't limited by artifacts it's not being able to have more power. There is still more power in the 690! Lol


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superx51*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same thing with the newer drivers and game updates and overclocked it gets higher. My card isn't limited by artifacts it's not being able to have more power. There is still more power in the 690! Lol


I have both and I can say that they are within 10 FPS of each other. Don't take it personally were not trying to knock the 690, we're just discussing it here as 780 TI owners in the club thread. I still own my GTX 690 which is in my second rig and I still prefer the single 780Ti in my main rig with extra gig of VRAM.


----------



## superx51

here are all the benchmarks as proof. But no let's just ignore then and take arizonians word for it! Plus my card scored 17500 stock overclocked it gets 21000 3d mark 11 gpu score. So that puts it even farther way!


----------



## superx51

I'm not knocking it it's a fantastic card! If nvidea came out with a 790 I would buy it right now. But your trying to say the ti is less than 10fps away from the 690 and it's not sorry.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> So if I am understanding some things correctly from the front page:
> 1.the LLC mod does not and will not work with the 780Ti, and we will not be able to go above 1.212V with this card.
> 2.we should not increase the power target unless we are having issues, even with a high OC and extra voltage?


Yes, until we have proper support for the Ti within AB database, we cannot develop a proper voltmod with LLC support!
Fact of the matter there is NO SOFTWARE THAT SUPPORTS COMPLETELY THE 780Ti
All software must be properly updated to reflect the changes in PCB B1 and GK110B, not that they changed per se but the (ASIC), *A*pplication-*S*pecific *I*ntegrated *C*ircuit or (FPGA) *F*ield-*P*rogrammable *G*ate *A*rrays store description information inside that can be read from specific software, (GPUz, AB, PrecisionX, Inspector)

You can increase PT all the way but ive seen reports of people doing it and having hard crashes, perhaps a sudden amperage draw tripping the PSU OCP, really if not tested i cannot pinpoint the reason, its just my guess! that's why i recommended to up it only when you´re having power issues! Even with a high OC and extra voltage if you are not seeing stutters and frame drops it means your card is not requiring more power than its already getting!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superx51*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here are all the benchmarks as proof. But no let's just ignore then and take arizonians word for it! Plus my card scored 17500 stock overclocked it gets 21000 3d mark 11 gpu score. So that puts it even farther way!


No need to get defensive please don't take it personal. I'm allowed to say what I'm seeing. I never denied the 690 is a great GPU all I said is the 780Ti nips at its heels. I'm getting a better OC too.


----------



## fleetfeather

@skupples, we have word from Jacob:

- The Ti Classy and the Kingpin are different cards
- Both of these cards are 3gb
- The kingpin wont be released til January

http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=2067842&mpage=2


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> @skupples, we have word from Jacob:
> 
> - The Ti Classy and the Kingpin are different cards
> - Both of these cards are 3gb
> - The kingpin wont be released til January
> 
> http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=2067842&mpage=2


Mwaahahahaa..

Nvidia spy strikes again.

I appologize to anyone expecting a 6gb Ti or KPE. It just doesn't make any sense when you are talking about heavy OC model GPU's. Like they say "Mo money mo problems" Same applies here "mo ram mo problems"

Both models should be badass!

To clarify what jacob said "Sorry... As of today 6GB is reserved for TITAN only, so no work is being done on any EVGA 6GB 780 Ti right now... that could change in the future but no ETA if/when."

like I said before, Nvidia has allot of time to fill between now & Maxwell, who knows what funky things they will produce in the future!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Mwaahahahaa..
> 
> Nvidia spy strikes again.
> 
> I appologize to anyone expecting a 6gb Ti or KPE. It just doesn't make any sense when you are talking about heavy OC model GPU's. Like they say "Mo money mo problems" Same applies here "mo ram mo problems"
> 
> Both models should be badass!
> 
> To clarify what jacob said "Sorry... As of today 6GB is reserved for TITAN only, so no work is being done on any EVGA 6GB 780 Ti right now... that could change in the future but no ETA if/when."
> 
> like I said before, Nvidia has allot of time to fill between now & Maxwell, who knows what funky things they will produce in the future!


Good work bud


----------



## Chronic1

Im running my 780ti undervolted and still achieving the same 'stable' overclock that I used with 1.212v!

I lowered my voltage down to 1.150v and tested with Heaven and Tombraider bench for about 30 minutes. I have not tried lower than 1.150v yet. I noticed a solid 2c drop in temps with my card on liquid cooling. Going to leave it at 1.150v and continue playing my games for the next few days to be certain it is stable.

1150mv @ 1270/3750

I have tested 1275/3750 @ 1212mv and Tombraider begins to show artifacts after 5 minutes or so.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> Im running my 780ti undervolted and still achieving the same 'stable' overclock that I used with 1.212v!
> 
> I lowered my voltage down to 1.150v and tested with Heaven and Tombraider bench for about 30 minutes. I have not tried lower than 1.150v yet. I noticed a solid 2c drop in temps with my card on liquid cooling. Going to leave it at 1.150v and continue playing my games for the next few days to be certain it is stable.
> 
> 1150mv @ 1270/3750
> 
> I have tested 1275/3750 @ 1212mv and Tombraider begins to show artifacts after 5 minutes or so.


Iv'e seen people say similar things, but from the stock bios. Or other statements like "The voltage increase is doing little to help me achieve higher clocks"

@ this point, Ti Vs. Titan is semantics. The 2688 core count is likely never to be seen again. The 6gb 780Ti, will not be called a 780Ti. Is basically what Jacob's post means to me. So, Nvidia is down to the name game @ this point.


----------



## Baasha

Any update on the 780 Ti Classified? Would love to see some comparos between the "vanilla" 780Ti & the Classified versions.

Right now, with the 'vanilla 780 Classified" (lol), I am enjoying my secondary rig - demolishing any game @ 1920x1200 (Doh!). Would like to see some real-world numbers.


----------



## Chronic1

1.137v still stable at 1270/3750. Going to try 1.125 and call it a day if its still stable.

edit: just past 1 test of tomb raider benchmark with flying colors. Another degree off my load temps as well. 31c max! Time to torture this sucker in games and see if it can really handle +225 core and +250 (1270/3750) with a measly 1.125v

Also from the looks of all this testing I don't think extra voltage is going to help me at all with reaching a higher core clock for gaming.


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> Looks like i got a dud 780 ti sc acx. I can't even OC it past 1180 core boosted without getting a completely green screen, abit underwhelming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew i should have waited for the classified one. The ACIS is also 58.5%.


Ha, you're not the only one. I can't really overclock past 1202mhz.


----------



## fleetfeather

kinda annoying not hearing any info about the Ti Classy days before the _second_ rumoured release (first rumour was 1st Dec). A pair of 290's is looking tasty at this point :/

(not impatient, I've simply been waiting since the start of August for a graphics card lol)


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> I don't really post in this thread but I have been following it since page 1, just wanted to say this Renairy guy is probably the most annoying person I've seen online. I want to punch my screen whenever he posts


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> kinda annoying not hearing any info about the Ti Classy days before the _second_ rumoured release (first rumour was 1st Dec). A pair of 290's is looking tasty at this point :/
> 
> (not impatient, I've simply been waiting since the start of August for a graphics card lol)


hey , I know how you feel. just hold a bit more "yeah it takes forever...." hold still it will come.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> I don't really post in this thread but I have been following it since page 1, just wanted to say this Renairy guy is probably the most annoying person I've seen online. I want to punch my screen whenever he posts


don't do it. it may cost you a hand and a new screen. I really don't want to see it happen.

SDhydro is having fun lol


----------



## dubldwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> Looks like i got a dud 780 ti sc acx. I can't even OC it past 1180 core boosted without getting a completely green screen, abit underwhelming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew i should have waited for the classified one. The ACIS is also 58.5%.


Whoa wait what? You're ASIC is 58.5? I had the worst 780 Ti! Without that distinction...I just have a terrible card.

I'm getting an RMA right now.


----------



## alancsalt

Cleaned again..

Don't respond. Report.


----------



## Chronic1

Found my home at 1125mv 1270/3750. I tried going back to stock bios but I was throttling when trying to run 1270/3750 @ stock 1.187v. I was unable to adjust voltage in precision on the stock bios.

I tested 1.087 @ 1270/3750 and Tombraider bench was showing lots of artifacts. So i tried 1.100v and still the same problem. I skipped 1.112v and went straight to 1.125v and its stable enough to run Tombraider and Heaven bench without artifacts. Funny how going from 1.125v to 1.212v doesn't do diddly squat for core clock. High asic of 83.9% on this card. So if you guys out there have a high ASIC like mine. Try what I did.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Cleaned again..
> 
> Don't respond. Report.


Thank you!








but i think this statement should remain here:

"RESPECT is earned by GIVING, NOT by TAKING!"

Cheers all

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> "RESPECT is earned by GIVING, NOT by TAKING!"


Or by having the username "Sir Amik Vase"


----------



## the_real_7

I'm back again now after playing with My old 780 for a week , and waiting for My new ek block and Man I gotta say when this thing gets water cooled it lets loose . so far with Skyn3ts first bios I'm at 1311 MHZ - 7200 Mem water cooled and I'm not seeing any glitches and I'm running under 43c load , before on air i was jammed up at 1285 MHZ - 7200 Mem , so progress is being made . . . Here's some pics of the with the new EK-FC780 GTX Ti block Modded with the Evga Back-plate







also the new scores

Cheers . . .


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> Or by having the username "Sir Amik Vase"


Sure thing Leader of the White Knights!
Youre only missing an "R", Sir Amik Va*r*se!
Distant cousin maybe?




















EDIT:

Question: what does an insane girl "Yandere" has in common with the 4th Holy Grail Wars?
Answer: A very good taste in anime/manga! Very good!


----------



## COMBO2

I'm still anticipating the next release of MSI AB for that much needed voltage unlock...


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Sure thing Leader of the White Knights!
> Youre only missing an "R", Sir Amik Va*r*se!
> Distant cousin maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -snip-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Question: what does an insane girl "Yandere" has in common with the 4th Holy Grail Wars?
> Answer: I very good taste in anime/manga! Very good!


The thing in common is that I can't spell and mods wont correct my name so I've just used this bad spelling for a whole plethora of accounts








And absolutely nothing at all







, Yuno Gasai is my waifu and Arthuria is my second favorite anime female after Yuno.

*Although to be fair Misa from Death Note is up there in my list too, not into gothic types but hell she's kawaii as (Word that rhymes with truck) and is also slightly yandere

Oh and have some internet points for understanding my name


----------



## Zed03

FYI the skyn3t ASUS bios on front page is 1.187 volts, not 1.212

Flashing to reference skyn3t bios has nvflash warn of subsystem mismatch.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zed03*
> 
> FYI the skyn3t ASUS bios on front page is 1.187 volts, not 1.212
> 
> Flashing to reference skyn3t bios has nvflash warn of subsystem mismatch.


Welcome to OCN!









Reinstall drivers after flashing it may fix the stuck voltage, if it gives you the subsystem mismatch error means the bios you had flashed before is from another brand!
just press "Y" when its asked!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Zed03

Driver reinstall worked, surprisingly. Now to figure out this software fancurve because the hardware one only goes up to 65%?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zed03*
> 
> Driver reinstall worked, surprisingly. Now to figure out this software fancurve because the hardware one only goes up to 65%?


check this out,
http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig/0_50

are you using asus Gpu tweak ? may need a re-install


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yes, until we have proper support for the Ti within AB database, we cannot develop a proper voltmod with LLC support!
> Fact of the matter there is NO SOFTWARE THAT SUPPORTS COMPLETELY THE 780Ti
> All software must be properly updated to reflect the changes in PCB B1 and GK110B, not that they changed per se but the (ASIC), *A*pplication-*S*pecific *I*ntegrated *C*ircuit or (FPGA) *F*ield-*P*rogrammable *G*ate *A*rrays store description information inside that can be read from specific software, (GPUz, AB, PrecisionX, Inspector)
> 
> You can increase PT all the way but ive seen reports of people doing it and having hard crashes, perhaps a sudden amperage draw tripping the PSU OCP, really if not tested i cannot pinpoint the reason, its just my guess! that's why i recommended to up it only when you´re having power issues! Even with a high OC and extra voltage if you are not seeing stutters and frame drops it means your card is not requiring more power than its already getting!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Thanks!

has anyone used the nvidia demo "a new dawn" as a stability test? it was crashing/showing artifacts for me 50Mhz sooner than any other test in my gamut for any given voltage.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> has anyone used the nvidia demo "a new dawn" as a stability test? it was crashing/showing artifacts for me 50Mhz sooner than any other test in my gamut for any given voltage.


Yup, its pretty intense as a stress tester.


----------



## mxthunder

awesome







glad im not the only one!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> has anyone used the nvidia demo "a new dawn" as a stability test? it was crashing/showing artifacts for me 50Mhz sooner than any other test in my gamut for any given voltage.


I love that thing, wish I could program it to be a screen saver in trip-screen.


----------



## Fniz92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> Found my home at 1125mv 1270/3750. I tried going back to stock bios but I was throttling when trying to run 1270/3750 @ stock 1.187v. I was unable to adjust voltage in precision on the stock bios.
> 
> I tested 1.087 @ 1270/3750 and Tombraider bench was showing lots of artifacts. So i tried 1.100v and still the same problem. I skipped 1.112v and went straight to 1.125v and its stable enough to run Tombraider and Heaven bench without artifacts. Funny how going from 1.125v to 1.212v doesn't do diddly squat for core clock. High asic of 83.9% on this card. So if you guys out there have a high ASIC like mine. Try what I did.


I've been having the exact same problem, 1189MHz at 1.062mV, putting at core voltage at 1.212 doesn't help me achieve higher clocks. Someone pointed that it was me hitting a core clock wall.
But come on, how can 1189MHz be stable at 1.062mV? Something isn't right..


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> has anyone used the nvidia demo "a new dawn" as a stability test? it was crashing/showing artifacts for me 50Mhz sooner than any other test in my gamut for any given voltage.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Yup, its pretty intense as a stress tester.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I love that thing, wish I could program it to be a screen saver in trip-screen.


i dont have many intensive games in my arsenal atm. will Nvidia's demo offer my card the best possible run for its money? (excluding furmark because I don't set fire to things I value)


----------



## szeged

well my wallet just took another hit, RIVE-BE ordered, 4930k ordered, now i just need the 780ti classy jacob!


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> i dont have many intensive games in my arsenal atm. will Nvidia's demo offer my card the best possible run for its money? (excluding furmark because I don't set fire to things I value)


I would go for it, its free. The only bad part about it is the afterburner/precision overlay does not work in it, so unless you have an auxillary monitor, its hard to tell whats going on sometimes. I set my fan speed to 100% so I can hear if it crashes from the other room.

Even when I had my 580's, it was the hardest thing on them. At the time, I thought it was because the demo was not really optimized for Fermi cards, but now I see its equally as stressing for my Ti.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> i dont have many intensive games in my arsenal atm. will Nvidia's demo offer my card the best possible run for its money? (excluding furmark because I don't set fire to things I value)


It's definitely a demanding/stressful piece of software.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> I would go for it, its free. The only bad part about it is the afterburner/precision overlay does not work in it, so unless you have an auxillary monitor, its hard to tell whats going on sometimes. I set my fan speed to 100% so I can hear if it crashes from the other room.
> 
> Even when I had my 580's, it was the hardest thing on them. At the time, I thought it was because the demo was not really optimized for Fermi cards, but now I see its equally as stressing for my Ti.


It is indeed a stressful test. Gives my 2x titans w/ a modest overclock a run for there money. Hovers right around 60fps. (with vsync off of course)

OKAY back to being a pirate now that the power is back on.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I love that thing, wish I could program it to be a screen saver in trip-screen.


your dream may come true...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> your dream may come true...

















1000W screensaver!


----------



## mxthunder

lol awesome!

I cannot even get 1170Mhz stable in this program with 1.212V, and stock memory. I cannot believe it.

I could run over 1300 mhz in valley, but only 1170 in a new dawn. starting not to like this program.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> lol awesome!
> 
> I cannot even get 1170Mhz stable in this program with 1.212V, and stock memory. I cannot believe it.
> 
> I could run over 1300 mhz in valley, but only 1170 in a new dawn. starting not to like this program.


Valley is GK110 ego inflation. I think it's time for 2.0


----------



## szeged

I wish we would get a valley update, mine has been getting worse and worse no matter what, fresh install of windows with only drivers, precX gpuz and valley on it and it still cant beat scores i had from a cluttered win7 install.

2.0 please unigine!


----------



## mxthunder

Man, even at stone stock clocks, I am still getting artifacting on the woman's body. It looks like certain polygons are missing once in a while, and it just shows up as little black areas on her torso and what not.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> Man, even at stone stock clocks, I am still getting artifacting on the woman's body. It looks like certain polygons are missing once in a while, and it just shows up as little black areas on her torso and what not.


I have never experienced this, though i rarely see artifacts. My systems just hard lock.

Try bumping up the power target.


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fniz92*
> 
> I've been having the exact same problem, 1189MHz at 1.062mV, putting at core voltage at 1.212 doesn't help me achieve higher clocks. Someone pointed that it was me hitting a core clock wall.
> But come on, how can 1189MHz be stable at 1.062mV? Something isn't right..


I am right there with you. I am at [email protected] But i am at a thermal wall. I can clock higher but i get artifacts after 75 degrees at any higher clock(which does require more voltage).

I don't know why around 1200mhz is stable at so low voltage but it is working for me too. I ran heaven at 4K for an hour to test for stability.


----------



## Chronic1

@Skyn3t can you do us/me a huge favor and make a custom bios where you only increase the power target? Dont touch anything else but the power target. No extra voltage or anything. Just stock bios with an increased power target. Voltage increases do nothing for me with your bios. 1270 on core is my max whether it be 1212mv or 1137mv. Other users are experiencing the same issues.

here is my stock bios. Brand is Nvidia. Yes. Nvidia! (got it from a friend at Nvidia)

780tiStock.zip 136k .zip file


For the New Dawn benchmark there is an issue with the 780ti where her body shows black artifacts. I've tried this with stock bios/stock clocks and with skynets bios. i've tried adding voltage to stock clocks, underclocking the card. Nothing works at removing those artifacts. So i am going to call it a driver issue.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1000W screensaver!


no no, I compiled the video and it run and idle stage on GPU so 324Mhz







, Now I need to get it to work like screensaver


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> no no, I compiled the video and it run and idle stage on GPU so 324Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , Now I need to get it to work like screensaver












I have to force idle with inspector due to surround. Ever so slightly annoying.


----------



## Chronic1

Why dont you just record it and play it as a dreamscene? Have it as a video desktop background. Split the recording in half and attach the end to the beginning and blend the middle portion so it loops smoothly. Easy peezy!

Skyn3t plz take a look at my post about your vBios. I just realized if you only did power target we wont be able to adjust the voltage in precision. With my stock bios I cannot adjust voltage in precision. Is there a way to increase the power target and allow voltage control in precision all while sticking with the stock voltage??


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *COMBO2*
> 
> I'm still anticipating the next release of MSI AB for that much needed voltage unlock...


Won't help you. I wrote many times, other users are experiencing also. Those cards has build-in dynamic power delivery even with boost disable and upping the voltage make things even worse. We need to disable this functionality first, rather than regulating the "unregulatable" voltage


----------



## skupples

Something tells me Nvidia was thoroughly disgusted with how easy it was to unlock the 4206 buck controller on vanilla GK110 PCB's.

This is what I would call Project GreenLight 2.0


----------



## traxtech




----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*


well then....thats awesome.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*


2x 8pin and a 6pin


----------



## szeged

i wonder how much better than would be over the normal classy, only time will tell. Hopefully i have a classy in my hands by next week.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i wonder how much better than would be over the normal classy, only time will tell. Hopefully i have a classy in my hands by next week.


hopefully me 2.... i just sold my 780 sc acx


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> me 2 i just sold my 780 sc acx


nice







just got a RIVE-BE and 4930k on the way, should be here by friday, we gotta put your brothers 780ti into this rig and see how we can do on 3dmark lol.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just got a RIVE-BE and 4930k on the way, should be here by friday, we gotta put your brothers 780ti into this rig and see how we can do on 3dmark lol.


i want to see what my rig can do with it @ 5.2 ghz








....... too much work to drain loops and stuff.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i want to see what my rig can do with it @ 5.2 ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....... too much work to drain loops and stuff.


lol







im about to redo my loop with some monsta rads instead of these xspc slims i got in it lol.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im about to redo my loop with some monsta rads instead of these xspc slims i got in it lol.


yeah i got to pull this 780 out sometime this week








ill be stuck on a gtx480, but hopefully not to long


----------



## Chronic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah i got to pull this 780 out sometime this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill be stuck on a gtx480, but hopefully not to long


What gtx 480? I sold it on ebay


----------



## CommanderJ

Anyone here own the Gainward GTX 780 TI Phantom yet? No reviews out for it yet, just a small preview on fudzilla, and I'm really curious how it performs compared to the EVGA SC ACX.


----------



## OccamRazor

Ok, i think we have enough guys to make a Tallahassee OCN sub forum! What do you think?











Its good to have close by people that share our hobbies!









Cheers Guys!

Ed


----------



## skupples

DAT POWA!!! I don't think we have seen that since the 580 Classi!








Bye Bye Titan's top 10 everything!!!!


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

So they're making a classy and a classy Kingpin edition? Also, why is there a picture of a White Knight from Runescape in here? Lmao.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Ok, i think we have enough guys to make a Tallahassee OCN sub forum! What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its good to have close by people that share our hobbies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Guys!
> 
> Ed


lets get it done







id love for some north florida overclocking events to take place


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> lets get it done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> id love for some north florida overclocking events to take place


It'd be quite a good event too since all the golden chips reside in FL hahah


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> It'd be quite a good event too since all the golden chips reside in FL hahah


its the florida sunshine that gives them the gold


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> its the florida sunshine that gives them the gold












Well, my new 4770k should be here tomorrow, hopefully it spent some time in FL before I bought it.

Sigh, I really need to get my fan sleeving done before it gets here. The concept looked so easy at first!


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_real_7*
> 
> I'm back again now after playing with My old 780 for a week , and waiting for My new ek block and Man I gotta say when this thing gets water cooled it lets loose . so far with Skyn3ts first bios I'm at 1311 MHZ - 7200 Mem water cooled and I'm not seeing any glitches and I'm running under 43c load , before on air i was jammed up at 1285 MHZ - 7200 Mem , so progress is being made . . . Here's some pics of the with the new EK-FC780 GTX Ti block Modded with the Evga Back-plate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also the new scores
> 
> Cheers . . .


Which screws did you use in order to mount the EVGA 780 Ti backplate to the EK waterblock? Did you use EK's screws or EVGA's screws?

Thanks


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, my new 4770k should be here tomorrow, hopefully it spent some time in FL before I bought it.
> 
> Sigh, I really need to get my fan sleeving done before it gets here. The concept looked so easy at first!


fan sleeving...is the absolute worst. ive sleeved many many psus, and would rather sleeve a 24pin mobo cable before having to do a single fan cable


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> fan sleeving...is the absolute worst. ive sleeved many many psus, and would rather sleeve a 24pin mobo cable before having to do a single fan cable


Hahaha ikr. Wtb pre-sleeved GT AP-15's


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_real_7*
> 
> I'm back again now after playing with My old 780 for a week , and waiting for My new ek block and Man I gotta say when this thing gets water cooled it lets loose . so far with Skyn3ts first bios I'm at 1311 MHZ - 7200 Mem water cooled and I'm not seeing any glitches and I'm running under 43c load , before on air i was jammed up at 1285 MHZ - 7200 Mem , so progress is being made . . . Here's some pics of the with the new EK-FC780 GTX Ti block Modded with the Evga Back-plate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also the new scores
> 
> Cheers . . .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Back on 780Ti discussion. Just wanted to comment on two things regarding the_real_7's rig.

1. Sweet sleeving job there dude.








2. Complements on your rig and work water blocking the 780Ti.


----------



## the_real_7

Hey no problem man , Don't use the screws that came with Ek block , Gtx 780 Ti or Back plate

1. Make sure to hook up block they way i did in this diagram and put first screws exactly as you see them before you drop backplate



2. After Follow with the last one just like this



Here are the parts you will need with links

EVGA GTX 780 Ti Backplate
http://www.evga.com/products/Product.aspx?pn=100-BP-2881-B9

Hex Screw M3x8 (20pcs)
http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/__12310__Hex_Screw_M3x8_20pcs_.html

Anodized Aluminum M3 Sockethead Washers (Silver) (10pcs)
http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/__31914__Anodised_Aluminum_M3_Sockethead_Washers_Silver_10pcs_.html

Edited . . this is the correct screw
94001 M3X5 HEXBUTTON HEAD SCREW, 4PC
http://www.ofna.com/parts.php?start=6000

M3Mm Nut
http://www.nitrohouse.com/Mugen-Sieki-M3Mm-Nut_p_10124.html


----------



## the_real_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Back on 780Ti discussion. Just wanted to comment on two things regarding the_real_7's rig.
> 
> 1. Sweet sleeving job there dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Complements on your rig and work water blocking the 780Ti.


Thanks Arizonian appreciated ! ! ! took a bit of work with the water-block modd figuring out the m3 screws and all , but I have to give corsair the credit on the sleeving of the cables


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_real_7*
> 
> Thanks Arizonian appreciated ! ! ! took a bit of work with the water-block modd figuring out the m3 screws and all , but I have to give corsair the credit on the sleeving of the cables


I do have M3 screws handy, in all lengths and sizes. However, I don't have those sockethead washers... guess I'll just have to wait and see when my EK block comes in.

So you're saying that there's no way you can get the EK block mounted using the EVGA backplate with the hardware that's supplied?


----------



## the_real_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> I do have M3 screws handy, in all lengths and sizes. However, I don't have those sockethead washers... guess I'll just have to wait and see when my EK block comes in.
> 
> So you're saying that there's no way you can get the EK block mounted using the EVGA backplate with the hardware that's supplied?


The M3 x 6 Screws that come with ek block , that go under the Evga backplate will rub and not end up letting the backplate sit correctly , and then also be to short to tie back plate down . .

so you definitely need at least to make work cleanly

M3x6mm Button Head Screws

M3x8mm Button Head Screws


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> its the florida sunshine that gives them the gold


hope this Florida sunshine gives me a golden 780ti classy


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_real_7*
> 
> Thanks Arizonian appreciated ! ! ! took a bit of work with the water-block modd figuring out the m3 screws and all , but I have to give corsair the credit on the sleeving of the cables


-SNAP- those were the corsair cables? They looked custom sleeved. NICE









In any rate nice water blocking pics.


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_real_7*
> 
> The M3 x 6 Screws that come with ek block , that go under the Evga backplate will rub and not end up letting the backplate sit correctly , and then also be to short to tie back plate down . .
> 
> so you definitely need at least to make work cleanly
> 
> M3x6mm Button Head Screws
> 
> M3x8mm Button Head Screws


Great. I have a pack of 100 M3x8 Button Head Screws, but no 6mm screws. I guess I'll go out and buy some today and also look for those anodized washers.

Thanks


----------



## Dissolution187

Would any of you recommend going with the 780 over the 680? Is the performance jump enough to justify spending 600 bucks? I currently have the Asus GTX 680 3 slot card, and I want to make sure that the frame boost will be well worth it to spend that kind of cash.

Thanks.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> Would any of you recommend going with the 780 over the 680? Is the performance jump enough to justify spending 600 bucks? I currently have the Asus GTX 680 3 slot card, and I want to make sure that the frame boost will be well worth it to spend that kind of cash.
> 
> Thanks.


"is it worth it" is a personal thing.

benchmarks have the 780 anywhere from 10-30% above a 680


----------



## Dissolution187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> "is it worth it" is a personal thing.
> 
> benchmarks have the 780 anywhere from 10-30% above a 680


That is a pretty substantial jump.... Is that before or after oc'ing the card? I am sure if that was the stock difference then oc'ing will yield much greater gains.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> That is a pretty substantial jump.... Is that before or after oc'ing the card? I am sure if that was the stock difference then oc'ing will yield much greater gains.


because there are so.many. benchmarks out there, i listed a 10-30% buffer to cover both stock and overclocking variables. Your best bet would be to simply search for the benchmark you're looking for in a game you enjoy (stock vs stock, oc vs oc, stock vs oc... etc. etc.). You should find a result which will help you decide


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_real_7*
> 
> The M3 x 6 Screws that come with ek block , that go under the Evga backplate will rub and not end up letting the backplate sit correctly , and then also be to short to tie back plate down . .
> 
> so you definitely need at least to make work cleanly
> 
> M3x6mm Button Head Screws
> 
> M3x8mm Button Head Screws


Will these work?

https://www.grainger.com/search?searchQuery=6CE49

https://www.grainger.com/search?searchQuery=6CE50

Also, is it absolutely necessary to use the M3 nuts? Where did you fasten them?

Sorry for all the questions, but I also have 2 EVGA 780Ti backplates and 2 EK blocks on the way...


----------



## V5-aps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_real_7*
> 
> The M3 x 6 Screws that come with ek block , that go under the Evga backplate will rub and not end up letting the backplate sit correctly , and then also be to short to tie back plate down . .
> 
> so you definitely need at least to make work cleanly
> 
> M3x6mm Button Head Screws
> 
> M3x8mm Button Head Screws


What are the m3 nuts used for please ?

M3Mm Nut
http://www.nitrohouse.com/Mugen-Sieki-M3Mm-Nut_p_10124.html


----------



## the_real_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Will these work?
> 
> https://www.grainger.com/search?searchQuery=6CE49
> 
> https://www.grainger.com/search?searchQuery=6CE50
> 
> Also, is it absolutely necessary to use the M3 nuts? Where did you fasten them?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, but I also have 2 EVGA 780Ti backplates and 2 EK blocks on the way...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Will these work?
> 
> https://www.grainger.com/search?searchQuery=6CE49
> 
> https://www.grainger.com/search?searchQuery=6CE50
> 
> Also, is it absolutely necessary to use the M3 nuts? Where did you fasten them?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> What are the m3 nuts used for please ?
> 
> 
> 
> Last two screws and the end of the card if you dont have a full block
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, but I also have 2 EVGA 780Ti backplates and 2 EK blocks on the way...
Click to expand...

Hey no problem man don't ever mind helping out

https://www.grainger.com/search?searchQuery=6CE50 These you can use to hold the plate down

https://www.grainger.com/search?searchQuery=6CE49 These you cant use the head it to think to fit between the Gpu and Backplate , go back and look at my picture youll see how I have the flat screws on there M3x6mm Button Head Screws to make the plate sit flat. . .

is it absolutely necessary to use the M3 nuts? Where did you fasten them?
No. if you have a full block but if you have the shorter block like mine youll need somehow to fasten the backplate ate the end of the card , when I get home Ill show a picture


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_real_7*
> 
> Hey no problem man don't ever mind helping out
> 
> https://www.grainger.com/search?searchQuery=6CE50 These you can use to hold the plate down
> 
> https://www.grainger.com/search?searchQuery=6CE49 These you cant use the head it to think to fit between the Gpu and Backplate , go back and look at my picture youll see how I have the flat screws on there M3x6mm Button Head Screws to make the plate sit flat. . .
> 
> is it absolutely necessary to use the M3 nuts? Where did you fasten them?
> No. if you have a full block but if you have the shorter block like mine youll need somehow to fasten the backplate ate the end of the card , when I get home Ill show a picture


I have the short block







also, since the screws/nuts are conductive, aren't I going to need a rubber or plastic washer


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> fan sleeving...is the absolute worst. ive sleeved many many psus, and would rather sleeve a 24pin mobo cable before having to do a single fan cable


Update: nup, just nup. I'm over it hahaha. I'm going down the old 'black sharpie' route until I can really be bothered doing all 7 of these GT's.

On the plus side, new 4770k should be here in a few hours!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> I have the short block
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, since the screws/nuts are conductive, aren't I going to need a rubber or plastic washer


The blocks should come with washers. If not, go down to the local hardware store (not home depot) & they should have what you need. If you happen to live in an aquatic part of the world, go to the local boat hardware store, they have an even higher probability of having the proper tiny plastic washers you need.

Home Depot tends to not stock anything smaller than M6.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The blocks should come with washers. If not, go down to the local hardware store (not home depot) & they should have what you need. If you happen to live in an aquatic part of the world, go to the local boat hardware store, they have an even higher probability of having the proper tiny plastic washers you need.
> 
> Home Depot tends to not stock anything smaller than M6.


Also take the metric and imperial measurements with you. I know marine stores love proper units lol


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The blocks should come with washers. If not, go down to the local hardware store (not home depot) & they should have what you need. If you happen to live in an aquatic part of the world, go to the local boat hardware store, they have an even higher probability of having the proper tiny plastic washers you need.
> 
> Home Depot tends to not stock anything smaller than M6.


Totally forgot about the blocks coming with washers. I have a bunch of M3 screws with all types of different heads and lengths, the only thing I dont have right now are M3 nuts. Need to go see if i can find somewhere locally that I can pick them up...

EDIT: Just picked up some M3 nuts







I have almost everything I need at this point... now just waiting on the M3x6 button head screws I'll be getting on Monday...


----------



## the_real_7

Some of you guys where asking me why you need the m3 nuts with the Evga Backplate , well as you see in the picture below circled in red , you only need if you have the shorter EK-FC780 GTX Ti Block



Edited . .
Also for the back plate to sit proper you need M3x5mm hex button head screws , cause the one with the ek block push up against the back-plate



Hope that helps a bit more on this mod to those of you who had questions


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_real_7*
> 
> Some of you guys where asking me why you need the m3 nuts with the Evga Backplate , well as you see in the picture below circled in red , you only need if you have the shorter EK-FC780 GTX Ti Block
> 
> 
> 
> Also for the back plate to sit proper you need M3x6mm button head screws , cause the one with the ek block push up against the back-plate
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps a bit more on this mod to those of you who had questions


Thanks man! That helps a great bunch! I just picked up some M3 nuts, all I need now are the M3x6 button head screws...

+REP


----------



## the_real_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Thanks man! That helps a great bunch! I just picked up some M3 nuts, all I need now are the M3x6 button head screws...
> 
> +REP


Hey no problem man thanks for the rep ! , finding those screws shouldn't be to hard , trying looking at rc car hobby stores. Also to let you know the ek thermal paste that comes with the block works great , I've been hesitant to use it but it actually worked very well


----------



## lowfat

Finally got my EVGA GTX780Ti SC ACS today. Installed the skyn3t bios within 10 minutes of owning. Then I went to modifying my existing EK FC TITAN SE block. Had to dremel away some of the acrylic. Had to use a few thick thermal pads. But it works. VRMs seem to be doing fine so far. Now to see now well my card is.

Crappy pic of the block installed.


----------



## Zed03

FYI, I upgraded the thermal interface material on CPU and GPU with Gelid GC-Extreme.

The GPU showed no benefit from the upgrade.
CPU (4770k) showed significant temperature reduction. Dropped 17.3 C on average of 3 runs.

Here are the charts I generated for 780 ti @ 1270 mhz, 1.212v on air @ 106% power target running furmark before and after TIM upgrade:


http://i.imgur.com/OBtouTo.png

Here's a bad angle of what the stock stuff looked like. It was applied with excellent coverage and thickness.
https://scontent-b-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/1489277_10100539416991725_1426170276_n.jpg

TL;DR: Don't mess with your 780ti's TIM unless you can't avoid it, it is exceptional.


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Finally got my EVGA GTX780Ti SC ACS today. Installed the skyn3t bios within 10 minutes of owning. Then I went to modifying my existing EK FC TITAN SE block. Had to dremel away some of the acrylic. Had to use a few thick thermal pads. But it works. Testing out 1.3V w/o LLC at the moment. VRMs seem to be doing fine so far. Now to see now well my card is.
> Crappy pic of the block installed.
> [/URL]


Nice work bud.
Can you please explain what you mean with "Testing out 1.3V w/o LLC at the moment." And share some result, cos before you break your OS you'll experience major instabilities







Just find you sweet spot with 1.2-1.212v and don't mess with AB(if you are referring to it) for the moment, it's not controlling NCP4206 accurate for the time, just causing instant instability issues.
But share your results with 1.3 would be interesting for all in the thread.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Nice work bud.
> Can you please explain what you mean with "Testing out 1.3V w/o LLC at the moment." And share some result, cos before you break your OS you'll experience major instabilities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just find you sweet spot with 1.2-1.212v and don't mess with AB(if you are referring to it) for the moment, it's not controlling NCP4206 accurate for the time, just causing instant instability issues.
> But share your results with 1.3 would be interesting for all in the thread.


I edited my post before. You somehow quoted it from before my edit. It was already explained to me that even though afterburner shows 1.319V, it isn't.


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> I edited my post before. You somehow quoted it from before my edit. It was already explained to me that even though afterburner shows 1.319V, it isn't.


And the result was?


----------



## Arizonian

Taking a time out to watch a video thought I'd share with the club of owners.
*Source*







Spoiler: 780Ti ACX Furmark Temp







Nice temp from the ACX cooler. Question is this ACX different than previous version? Where the 780Ti is covering not only the VRM as before but now memory area as well


----------



## COMBO2

Is 27 - 28 degrees on a heaven run an impressive temp for a GTX 780 Ti??

I can't believe what I'm seeing... I wasn't expecting a 60 DEGREE temperature drop on water! It's even running better normally, I haven't even increased voltage and it's stable now???

Maybe it's from the Windows reinstall but who cares I'm happy!


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> And the result was?


Not quite sure yet. I've been able to loop Heaven @ 1300MHz+ on the core so far w/ 1.212V. Card tops out @ 39C w/ its current cooling. Although this ghetto loop is very loud and obnoxious.

Edit: 1351MHz, is about as high as it will go in Heaven.


----------



## Arm3nian

So will I need extra hardware with the full length acetal and evga backplate or is it just the short blocks. Thanks


----------



## almokinsgov

I have just purchased the EK-FC 780 GTX Ti Waterblock, im going to adding it to my raystorm d5 system

Blocks
XSPC RAYSTORM
EK FC 780 GTX Ti

Rads
XSPC AX240
XSPC EX280

Pump
XSPC D5 Dual Bay Res

Will post the results


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> So will I need extra hardware with the full length acetal and evga backplate or is it just the short blocks. Thanks


you should have everything you need supplied with the card. Only shorties need m3 nuts if you want to lock the back plate down.


----------



## lowfat

Definitely impressed w/ my card. I have been able to run @ 1351/3875MHz on every benchmark and game I've tried so far.


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Definitely impressed w/ my card. I have been able to run @ 1351/3875MHz on every benchmark and game I've tried so far.


Show some results, sounds pretty awesome...3dmarks/Unigine...
From my experience the card is as unstable @ 1348+1 as @ 1361 , so try upping some more from those you set at least.








With this memory OC you can fight in Valley for the top Ti spot


----------



## exodus1337

In my excitement to flash my card I mistakenly flashed a to a GTX 780 TI EVGA SC ACX and I have a EVGA SC lololol The good news is it worked... Most likely because its still a 780 ti and the numbers match 80.80.30.00.80... It cant go past 1200mhz without crashing, which is a joke!!! I am going to reflash tonight using the GTX 780 Reference model 80.80.30.00.80 since I dont see a standard EVGA SC as an option... I hope this will get me way past 1200mhz as it doesnt even hit 67c ... I hope I didnt get some angry silicon and that its just the firmware causing the instability.. sighhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## exodus1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Definitely impressed w/ my card. I have been able to run @ 1351/3875MHz on every benchmark and game I've tried so far.


What bios are you using?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1337*
> 
> In my excitement to flash my card I mistakenly flashed a to a GTX 780 TI EVGA SC ACX and I have a EVGA SC lololol The good news is it worked... Most likely because its still a 780 ti and the numbers match 80.80.30.00.80... It cant go past 1200mhz without crashing, which is a joke!!! I am going to reflash tonight using the GTX 780 Reference model 80.80.30.00.80 since I dont see a standard EVGA SC as an option... I hope this will get me way past 1200mhz as it doesnt even hit 67c ... I hope I didnt get some angry silicon and that its just the firmware causing the instability.. sighhhhhhhhhhhhhh


flashing a different bios isnt going to help you get higher clocks with a set voltage..... bios flashing its mainly for unlocked power target


----------



## Arizonian

Well I finally had some time this morning with a day off and ran my 780Ti ACX as far as I can push it on air. Ran 95% fan for benching with 62C-65C highest temps.

*3DMark 11 Performance*
*Arizonian* - i7 3770K 4.5 Ghz - GTX 780Ti ACX 1116 Core *1247 Boost* / *1925 Memory* - 3DMark11 Performance *14962*

*CPU-Z Validation*
*GPU-Z Validation*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7612681


*3DMark11 Extreme*
*Arizonian* - 3770K 4.5 Ghz - GTX 780Ti ACX 1116 Core *1247 Boost* / *1925 Memory* - 3DMark11 Extreme *6140*

*CPU-Z Validation*
*GPU-Z Validation*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7612749


*Firestrike*
*Arizonian* - 3770K 4.5 Ghz - GTX 780Ti ACX 1116 Core *1241 Boost* / *1925 Memory* - Firestrike *11254*

*CPU-Z Validation*
*GPU-Z Validation*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1788552


*Firestrike Extreme*
*Arizonian* - 3770K 4.5 Ghz - GTX 780Ti ACX 1116 Core *1247 Boost* / *1925 Memory* - Firestrike Extreme *5613*

*CPU-Z Validation*
*GPU-Z Validation*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1788392


*Arizonian* - 3770K 4.5Ghz - GTX 780Ti ACX 1106 Mhz *1237 Mhz Boost* / *1825 Mhz Memory* - Valley 1.0 - *79.9*

*GPU-Z Validation*



Updated to add *ASIC 63.7%*


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Show some results, sounds pretty awesome...3dmarks/Unigine...
> From my experience the card is as unstable @ 1348+1 as @ 1361 , so try upping some more from those you set at least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With this memory OC you can fight in Valley for the top Ti spot


I'll try to take a look at Valley after work if I have time.

A few of the benches I've ran.
http://hostthenpost.org

Fire Strike 12311
Cloud Gate 29919
Ice Storm 204966
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1337*
> 
> What bios are you using?


Skyn3t's GTX 780 EVGA SC ACX 80.80.30.00.80 available on the first page.


----------



## exodus1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> flashing a different bios isnt going to help you get higher clocks with a set voltage..... bios flashing its mainly for unlocked power target


instability can result from low voltage brotha.. thats common sense... your not hitting 1300mhz @ 1.1 volts, period... unlocked 1.21 volts easily helps you achieve higher clocks as well as unlocked power... which is common knowledge... I dont get your post...


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1337*
> 
> instability can result from low voltage brotha.. thats common sense... your not hitting 1300mhz @ 1.1 volts, period... unlocked 1.21 volts easily helps you achieve higher clocks as well as unlocked power... which is common knowledge... I dont get your post...


you can raise you voltage up to 1.2v on stock bios. with skynets bios @ 1.212v you *might* be able to get another 13Mhz out of it.


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> I'll try to take a look at Valley after work if I have time.
> 
> A few of the benches I've ran.
> http://hostthenpost.org
> Fire Strike 12311
> .


Great Firestrike GPU score 14443...But your Heaven just doesn't seem right...should be ~77fps maxed out 1080p with those clocks.

Edit: ahh sow it's not maxed you're running high quality rather than ultra


----------



## Azazil1190

i flashed my card with acs sc vbios from the first page.Now i have a little problem on inspector.i check the option ''run multi display power saver at windows startup'' i ckeck my gpu too and when i restart my pc inspector is not run at windows start up.Did anyone have the same problem?The only reason that i do this is i dont want the clocks of my card go up when win7 start.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Great Firestrike GPU score 14443...But your Heaven just doesn't seem right...should be ~77fps maxed out 1080p with those clocks.
> 
> Edit: ahh sow it's not maxed you're running high quality rather than ultra


Opps. I'll run it @ ultra again this evening.


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Definitely impressed w/ my card. I have been able to run @ 1351/3875MHz on every benchmark and game I've tried so far.


ASIC%?


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> ASIC%?


73%


----------



## Chronic1

@lowfat... See if you can run Valley at 1400/3875. My card can run valley at 1400/3800 but I have to lower it all the way down to 1270/3800 to play all my games without artifacts. If you can play games at 1350 you should be able to break 1400 in valley and take the top score.


----------



## Djauweh

Just built my new render / 3d modelling rig on which i would like to game every now and then. I ran a few benchmarks today which kind of blew me away in a bad way. My performance is worse with 4-way SLI than with a single card, how can this be? When i monitor the GPU's, only the first is actually doing something while SLI is on. I'm getting 4700 on 3dmark firestrike extreme with like 3fps in the combined test (the 4th one). I knew running dual Xeons wouldn't give me the best performance but this is pretty awkward.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djauweh*
> 
> Just built my new render / 3d modelling rig on which i would like to game every now and then. I ran a few benchmarks today which kind of blew me away in a bad way. My performance is worse with 4-way SLI than with a single card, how can this be? When i monitor the GPU's, only the first is actually doing something while SLI is on. I'm getting 4700 on 3dmark firestrike extreme with like 3fps in the combined test (the 4th one). I knew running dual Xeons wouldn't give me the best performance but this is pretty awkward.


Add your rig to your sig, we may be able to help you..

CPU throttle can be a huge issue with Quad SLI, so can drivers.


----------



## Djauweh

Done! Hope someone can help me out.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djauweh*
> 
> Done! Hope someone can help me out.


I have no advice to give, but mother of god THAT is a workstation haha


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djauweh*
> 
> Done! Hope someone can help me out.


out of my league with that dual CPU setup... Let me see if this works...

@TheBlademaster01

YO BLADE, this guy is having issue with quad-sli & dual xeons.


----------



## degenn

Both of my 780Ti's have nasty coil-whine... pathetic.


----------



## Djauweh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I have no advice to give, but mother of god THAT is a workstation haha


Haha thnx! When it works it goes like a train but it takes a lot of time and stress to actually get it to work and keep working. I think that is why they call it a workstation haha


----------



## bubs

i have a reference evga card with the skynet bios flashed to it. My question is it dosnt seem to idle ever am i doing something wrong?
like right now it is at 1045 the only offset i have changed is the power target to 200.

any help would be great


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bubs*
> 
> i have a reference evga card with the skynet bios flashed to it. My question is it dosnt seem to idle ever am i doing something wrong?
> like right now it is at 1045 the only offset i have changed is the power target to 200.
> 
> any help would be great


Reinstall drivers with clean install! Normally it resolves the stuck voltage! Other than that you might have a stuck profile with AB or Precision, uninstall, delete folder and re-install!

Cheers

Ed

(SLyn3t Team)


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djauweh*
> 
> Haha thnx! When it works it goes like a train but it takes a lot of time and stress to actually get it to work and keep working. I think that is why they call it a workstation haha


sounds about right haha







I'm sure it's a lot of fun when it's doing what it's suppose to do. Hope to see your issues resolved soon









Edit: Boom 1.5k posts


----------



## bubs

after searching the thread i believe my idle isue is my 144hz monitor is there a work around for this? thanks for the help


----------



## QuietGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> Both of my 780Ti's have nasty coil-whine... pathetic.


Mine just started whining after a restart (EVGA SC), do you think it will go away? It seems to kick in when it boosts to 1110.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> Both of my 780Ti's have nasty coil-whine... pathetic.
> 
> Anyone want to buy 2 780Ti Superclocks?


You should never buy reference Nvidia cards if you care about coil whine. Especially if overclocked. Pretty much every card I've had whines.


----------



## ulnevrgtit

780ti + skyn3t bios = win

Just finished ten runs of firestrike extreme at 1307 @1.162mv...no artifacts with reference cooler at 80% which I find impressive.


EDIT: I have a 680 and 780ti, neither whine regardless of temps...both the 7970s I had did though.


----------



## degenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuietGamer*
> 
> Mine just started whining after a restart (EVGA SC), do you think it will go away? It seems to kick in when it boosts to 1110.


No it won't go away, and this is apparently a widespread issue. Plenty of people are reporting whining/squealing 780Ti's and even their replacements are coming back exhibiting the same thing. Absolutely pathetic when you shell out $800+ for each GPU to then have to put up with annoying coil-whine that you can hear over the system fans with the case all closed up.....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> You should never buy reference Nvidia cards if you care about coil whine. Especially if overclocked. Pretty much every card I've had whines.


First time I've ever had noticeable coil-whine on any GPU I've ever owned in the last 15+ years. Guess I should have bought a pair of 290's or 290x's... at least then I wouldn't be out $2000 -- and here I was thinking you get what you pay for with Nvidia.... shame on me I guess.


----------



## exodus1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> 780ti + skyn3t bios = win
> 
> Just finished ten runs of firestrike extreme at 1307 @1.162mv...no artifacts with reference cooler at 80% which I find impressive.


Did you use ACX SC skyn3t bios or reference skyn3t bios... Whats your core clock and power set to?


----------



## ulnevrgtit

reference...im on a reference card. you can see my setting in the screenshot


----------



## skupples

every gpu i have ever owned from either company has coil whine when OC'd high enough, or pushing frames high enough. doesn't matter if it's After market, custom PCB, or from mars.


----------



## degenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> every gpu i have ever owned from either company has coil whine when OC'd high enough, or pushing frames high enough. doesn't matter if it's After market, custom PCB, or from mars.


Stark contrast to my experiences over 15yrs. This is the first time I've ever heard coil-whine and it's loud enough that it was *immediately* noticeable...

Cards are in bone-stock configuration and are brand-new. Tried with 3 different power supplies. Unacceptable in my opinion -- don't understand how anyone could be happy with what I'm experiencing... completely defeats the purpose in my building a waterloop now because all I'll be able to hear is my cards squealing like stuck pigs. Think it may be time for me to exit this hobby as lately it's been nothing but frustrating and stress-inducing.


----------



## skupples

coil whine is a viable excuse for RMA, though they will tell you the new model may do it as well. I rarely hear it on my titans. Have a bench setup right now next to me, The only time I can hear the juices flowing is in non fps capped menus & such.


----------



## bubs

im struggling with the llc disable i got the 41 to return but when i go to edit the text file it says permission denied


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bubs*
> 
> im struggling with the llc disable i got the 41 to return but when i go to edit the text file it says permission denied


Answered it already! PM´ed!


----------



## Chronic1




----------



## degenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> coil whine is a viable excuse for RMA, though they will tell you the new model may do it as well. I rarely hear it on my titans. Have a bench setup right now next to me, The only time I can hear the juices flowing is in non fps capped menus & such.


I talked to EVGA and I'd have to pay shipping and potentially duty/brokerage/taxes again when the replacements come back over the border -- then there's no guarantee they won't have coil-whine as well and if they do then I just wasted at least $100 and have to start the process over again. That could easily turn into me losing like $1000 just due to repeatedly receiving defective cards over & over again. They also won't give me a refund without a 15% re-stock fee on each card in addition to the shipping I'd have to pay... great service from EVGA....


----------



## skupples

coil whine isn't a defect. It's an inherent issue.

Just curious Degenn, how old are you? Most people over a certain age can't even hear that pitch.


----------



## degenn

When it is as loud and obtrusive as I am hearing.... it is defective. I don't really care who says otherwise.

*Edit - I'm 30 years old, here is a good example of what I'm hearing:


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> When it is as loud and obtrusive as I am hearing.... it is defective. I don't really care who says otherwise.
> 
> *Edit - I'm 30 years old, here is a good example of what I'm hearing:


Please Rma that thing it is annoying!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> When it is as loud and obtrusive as I am hearing.... it is defective. I don't really care who says otherwise.
> 
> *Edit - I'm 30 years old, here is a good example of what I'm hearing:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Now thats loud! My 2 titans whine a bit at high clocks and load but nothing like that!
He´s your age Skupp! What now?









*Now for something completely different:*









NEWS FROM MASTER UNWINDER:

"_Originally Posted by Unwinder
Full changes list for RTSS 6.0.0 beta 1 includes:
Please take a note that 64-bit applications support service development is exclusively sponsored by MSI, so due to licensing *64-bit On-Screen Display functionality* is *exclusively available in MSI Afterburner client application only.*_"

So guys, for x64 games and benches only AfterBurner! Precision OSD will not work with x64 executables!

_"That's expected and supposed to be this way with current version of afterburner, *AB beta 17 know nothing about 64-bit OSD* and it can only manipulate OSD visibility with hotkeys in 32-bit processes. *Updated AB is needed to get this functionality for 64-bit processes*."_

As i understand it, a new AB beta beyond 17 is required, so, perhaps Unwinder will grace us with 780Ti support in the new AB beta !








Fingers crossed everyone!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## 271973

Got my 780 TI SC (reference) few days ago. I'm waiting on Amazon stocking the Gigabyte OC or other aftermarket cooler and sending this one back. Anyone else waiting on them stocking the non-ref cards (UK)?


----------



## degenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> Please Rma that thing it is annoying!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Now thats loud! My 2 titans whine a bit at high clocks and load but nothing like that!


Indeed guys... indeed. I've got 2 of them running in SLI that do the exact same thing -- when these things get going it sounds like a symphony of stuck pigs squealing inside my case... not cool.


----------



## the_real_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> You should never buy reference Nvidia cards if you care about coil whine. Especially if overclocked. Pretty much every card I've had whines.


I've have nothing but reference cards and plenty this year "8 to be exact " not one had coil whine


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> When it is as loud and obtrusive as I am hearing.... it is defective. I don't really care who says otherwise.
> 
> *Edit - I'm 30 years old, here is a good example of what I'm hearing:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




sounds like dolphins call & response. Like it's coming from two different ends of the board. Going from the left channel of my head set to the right channel. HIT IT WITH A SLEDGE HAMMER. It might help.

I haven't anything like that since my first revision 480.


----------



## delpy8

Hi guys Can someone recommend the best Skyn3t bios for my evga 780ti sc Acx version


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delpy8*
> 
> Hi guys Can someone recommend the best Skyn3t bios for my evga 780ti sc Acx version


OP has a long lists of bios you can try. This is the modded ACX bios, but switching around manufacturer bios doesn't really matter, as you can just disable ID mismatch when flashing..

http://www.overclock.net/attachments/18241

^^^^ Link for 780Ti ACX Bios. You can also find all the EZ3Flash tools in the OP, if needed.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bubs*
> 
> after searching the thread i believe my idle isue is my 144hz monitor is there a work around for this? thanks for the help


You should be using Lightboost @ 120Hz anyways.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> 780ti + skyn3t bios =
> 
> EDIT: I have a 680 and 780ti, neither whine regardless of temps...both the 7970s I had did though.


I bet if you were on silent watercooling it would whine. You would never hear coil whine w/ a reference cooler @ 80%.The only Nvidia cards that didn't whine for me in the past 5 years was a GTX580 Lightning XE and a 780 Classified. They were the only two non reference cards I've had in that period. The three GTX460s, three GTX680s, twp GTX780s all whined. All reference and all under silent watercooling.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> When it is as loud and obtrusive as I am hearing.... it is defective. I don't really care who says otherwise.
> 
> *Edit - I'm 30 years old, here is a good example of what I'm hearing:


Then I should have RMA'd every single Nvidia card I buy. My coil whine @ 1351MHz while folding is significantly louder than that right now.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> You should be using Lightboost @ 120Hz anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet if you were on silent watercooling it would whine. You would never hear coil whine w/ a reference cooler @ 80%.The only Nvidia cards that didn't whine for me in the past 5 years was a GTX580 Lightning XE and a 780 Classified. They were the only two non reference cards I've had in that period. The three GTX460s, three GTX680s, three GTX780s all whined. All reference and all under silent watercooling.


I'm testing my Titans one by one right now, in a make ship bench (on top of a box). Stripped the blocks off of them, remounted the stock coolers. None of them have yet to cause any whines, accept in those damned valley/heaven finishing screens where they hit 17 trillion FPS.


----------



## skupples

@bubs

You can try to force downclock with Nvidia inspector "multi-display power saver" tool.



Just right click on the nvidia inspector overclock button, & you will find it.


----------



## ulnevrgtit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> 780ti + skyn3t bios = win
> 
> EDIT: I have a 680 and 780ti, neither whine regardless of temps...both the 7970s I had did though.
> 
> 
> 
> I bet if you were on silent watercooling it would whine. You would never hear coil whine w/ a reference cooler @ 80%.The only Nvidia cards that didn't whine for me in the past 5 years was a GTX580 Lightning XE and a 780 Classified. They were the only two non reference cards I've had in that period. The three GTX460s, three GTX680s, twp GTX780s all whined. All reference and all under silent watercooling.
Click to expand...

I bet you really don't know. I certainly have heard reference nvidia cards on water with no coil whine








Ive owned versions of all the cards you mentioned along with quite a few others, but your epeen is definitely bigger than mine









sorry, I hate assumptions...and your sample set, although large, is no where near large enough to extrapolate results to support such a broad statement about the population.


----------



## skupples

@ulnevrgtit should link photo's of your silent rig. Last I checked H100's & blowers were not in the silent computing category.

Not saying I don't believe you, it just really helps to backup your claims with proof of these structures.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> I bet you really don't know. I certainly have heard reference nvidia cards on water with no coil whine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive owned versions of all the cards you mentioned along with quite a few others, but your epeen is definitely bigger than mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, I hate assumptions...and your sample set, although large, is no where near large enough to extrapolate results to support such a broad statement about the population.


Well I honestly fold on my cards about 5-10x as much as I game, so it stresses the cards differently. There is a good chance that cards don't whine In game. I've been hearing the whine all day every day for about 5 years.


----------



## skupples

Coil whine definitely happens on about 99% of GPU's when folding/mining. They are running @ the highest possible load after all. The juices be flowing, & you are going to hear it.


----------



## superx51

Dude that's not right it is pathetic! Rma it it's not supposed to sound like that. Coil wine is not nearly that loud. Don't worry you will be ok!


----------



## skupples

I would send EVGA that video tbh.


----------



## ulnevrgtit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> *I bet you really don't know*. I certainly have heard nvidia card on water with no coil whine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive owned versions of all the cards you mentioned along with quite a few others, *but your epeen is definitely bigger than mine*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it would appear not, youre trying to start an epeen contest with someone trying to help out, while claiming you dont have a big epeen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get outta here wif dat
Click to expand...

Stating "I've owned versions of all the cards you mentioned" is a bit different that listing out each card I've owned, but I take your point. I read the listing all the cards as...I've owned so many cards that I can make decisive conclusions about them all, which is simply not true. My statement was a bit aggressive for which I apologize...that's why I literally edited my post (before your comments) saying "sorry". Really not trying to start a fight, just defending my own experience which someone was making incorrect assumptions about.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> @ulnevrgtit should link photo's of your silent rig. Last I checked H100's & blowers were not in the silent computing category.
> 
> Not saying I don't believe you, it just really helps to backup your claims with proof of these structures.


All good, I have never built or owned a custom loop but have heard reference NVidia cards in quite loops that did not whine.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> Stating "I've owned versions of all the cards you mentioned" is a bit different that listing out each card I've owned, but I take your point. I read the listing all the cards as...I've owned so many cards that I can make decisive conclusions about them all, which is simply not true. My statement was a bit aggressive for which I apologize...that's why I literally edited my post (before your comments) saying "sorry". Really not trying to start a fight, just defending my own experience which someone was making incorrect assumptions about.
> All good, I have never built or owned a custom loop but have heard reference NVidia cards in quite loops that did not whine.


good to know, ill go take the quote out, since i didnt see you edit it


----------



## ulnevrgtit

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> *I bet you really don't know*. I certainly have heard nvidia card on water with no coil whine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive owned versions of all the cards you mentioned along with quite a few others, *but your epeen is definitely bigger than mine*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it would appear not, youre trying to start an epeen contest with someone trying to help out, while claiming you dont have a big epeen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get outta here wif dat
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> @ulnevrgtit should link photo's of your silent rig. Last I checked H100's & blowers were not in the silent computing category.
> 
> Not saying I don't believe you, it just really helps to backup your claims with proof of these structures.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> I bet you really don't know. I certainly have heard reference nvidia cards on water with no coil whine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive owned versions of all the cards you mentioned along with quite a few others, but your epeen is definitely bigger than mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, I hate assumptions...and your sample set, although large, is no where near large enough to extrapolate results to support such a broad statement about the population.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I honestly fold on my cards about 5-10x as much as I game, so it stresses the cards differently. There is a good chance that cards don't whine In game. I've been hearing the whine all day every day for about 5 years.
Click to expand...





Sorry lowfat, my epeen statement was unnecessary.
To your point, I don't specifically recall ever hearing a full loop folding/mining, only gaming/benching.


----------



## headiesbro

Hey guys I am having a really weird problem since installing windows 8.1

My card clocks up to 980mhz and back down to 324mhz every 2 seconds, causing my fans to constantly spin up. I didn't have this issue on windows 7 64 bit. Here is a screenshot: http://i.imgur.com/ufk05yZ.jpg

This is happening with absolutely no programs running, and the card reading 0-2% gpu load. I am not currently overclocked, and I only use EVGA precision to turn on the fan curve, otherwise the card would idle at 55C due to the fact it keeps clocking up constantly. On windows 7, unless I was in a game, the card would sit at 324mhz and 33C

I have already tried re-seating the card and reinstalling the drivers, to no avail. Anyone know what is going on?


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> 
> Sorry lowfat, my epeen statement was unnecessary.
> To your point, I don't specifically recall ever hearing a full loop folding/mining, only gaming/benching.


With folding the faster you get done the WU the higher the bonus. So by watercooling and overclocking it to the max I get substantially higher scores. So GTX780Ti @ 1351/3875 gets me twice the points as two stock GTX780s. And since this PC is in my bedroom I need it silent.


----------



## CroakV

Hey guys! I just joined the club and just defected from the Red team, my last Nvidia GPU was a Riva 128.

Picked up two regular EVGA GTX 780 Ti's locally from Scan Malta (at €715 each, so I still can't sit down comfortably!) and I'm really really really liking them. I've installed Skyn3t's BIOS and managed a solid 1250/7500 in most of my 1440p/60Hz testing, though temps were in the mid to upper 80's unless I really cranked the fans. Good news was that I only needed 1.162v to get there (ASIC 72.4 and 74.8). Also, for those of you wondering about PSU size and 2-way SLI, even at 1.21v in Heaven, my AX860i logging was only showing a ~640w load (~660 from the wall) at peak.

Just for giggles, I dropped down to the default Skyn3t 1045, and cranked voltage all the way down to the lower limit. I can run all day at 1.06v (or thereabouts, I'm not at home at the moment) with both cards, and temps in Valley never top 80 with the factory/Skyn3t fan profile. Needless to say, this isn't Underclock.net, so I won't be keeping it there, but it's good to know I can volt that low.

Now for something a bit different. My second card, picked up a day after the first one (and the one with the higher ASIC) has a rather obvious cosmetic defect:


I contacted EVGA:
Quote:


> Q: There's a missing decal on the "G" in the embossed "GTX 780 Ti" area at the front of the card, which came out of a factory sealed box (see attached photo).
> 
> Not really wanting to RMA this for a cosmetic issue, but thought I should point out this defect, surprised it made it past QA like this.
> 
> Answer Date: 12/06/2013
> 
> A: Hello, you are perfectly right and we are terribly sorry for this error, it is the first one that we came across and we are grateful that you have pointed out this issue. I have informed QA accordingly. You donÂ´t really want to RMA it, but we would encourage you to do that, either at your place of purchase, if they can replace it for you quickly enough and if not, you can RMA the card directly with us in Munich, Germany. I would like to offer you a free upgrade through our RMA procedure to a EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Superclocked, which would be the 03G-P4-2883-KR. Just let me know, if you wish to do that. Thanks again. Regards,


Now _that's_ some good customer service, especially for me, recently traumatized by the costly nightmare that was dealing with both Scan.co.uk and Asus over a pair of defective HD7970 Matrix Platinum cards.

I'm opting for the EVGA RMA (I bought the last two Ti's in Malta) and I'm going to see about arranging a cross-shipment. Even though I don't really need a SC running Skyn3t's BIOS, it is worth a little more when the time comes to get the next latest and greatest. Plus I'm hoping this solves another problem of mine, which is that my local retailer (Scan Malta, not affiliated with Scan UK) isn't participating in the Nvidia Pirates-Heroes-Spies promotion. Since I'm getting the new card direct from EVGA, I think my chances of getting game codes from them are good.

EDIT: Obligatory system pic:


----------



## mcg75

Don't RMA!

You got a super rare TX 780 Ti collectors edition!!!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> Hey guys! I just joined the club and just defected from the Red team, my last Nvidia GPU was a Riva 128.
> 
> Picked up two regular EVGA GTX 780 Ti's locally from Scan Malta (at €715 each, so I still can't sit down comfortably!) and I'm really really really liking them. I've installed Skyn3t's BIOS and managed a solid 1250/7500 in most of my 1440p/60Hz testing, though temps were in the mid to upper 80's unless I really cranked the fans. Good news was that I only needed 1.162v to get there (ASIC 72.4 and 74.8). Also, for those of you wondering about PSU size and 2-way SLI, even at 1.21v in Heaven, my AX860i logging was only showing a ~640w load (~660 from the wall) at peak.
> 
> Just for giggles, I dropped down to the default Skyn3t 1045, and cranked voltage all the way down to the lower limit. I can run all day at 1.06v (or thereabouts, I'm not at home at the moment) with both cards, and temps in Valley never top 80 with the factory/Skyn3t fan profile. Needless to say, this isn't Underclock.net, so I won't be keeping it there, but it's good to know I can volt that low.
> 
> Now for something a bit different. My second card, picked up a day after the first one (and the one with the higher ASIC) has a rather obvious cosmetic defect:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I contacted EVGA:
> Now _that's_ some good customer service, especially for me, recently traumatized by the costly nightmare that was dealing with both Scan.co.uk and Asus over a pair of defective HD7970 Matrix Platinum cards.
> 
> I'm opting for the EVGA RMA (I bought the last two Ti's in Malta) and I'm going to see about arranging a cross-shipment. Even though I don't really need a SC running Skyn3t's BIOS, it is worth a little more when the time comes to get the next latest and greatest. Plus I'm hoping this solves another problem of mine, which is that my local retailer (Scan Malta, not affiliated with Scan UK) isn't participating in the Nvidia Pirates-Heroes-Spies promotion. Since I'm getting the new card direct from EVGA, I think my chances of getting game codes from them are good.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Obligatory system pic:


IMO, you have a good card in sync with the other one in ASIC terms meaning almost the same stock voltage, if you RMA the card you may end up with a worse card, and to OC them together will be harder, that cosmetic flaw wont void your warranty anyway, so, no reason to RMA!

My 2 cents

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Arizonian

Just reporting in finally having enough time with my GPU. After getting the benchmarks out of the way and finding top OC I played around with gaming. Pushed the ACX to 1247 Boost / 1900 Memory stable across for 24/7 OC with BF4, Crysis 3, Crysis 2, Assasins Creed IV, and Splinter Cell Black List, about 30 mins each game without crashing all highest default game settings.

I turned on GeForce Experience to see how that would work and I was quite pleased. It used alternate settings on some games like turning on TXAA, HBAO....etc, and FPS was even better and none of the games lost details. At 1440 I could easily turn off AA that was maxed but GeForce has all the games getting easily 60 FPS+ and allow the extra eye candy. It's much more refined then when I tried beta GE with my 690.

Even though I'm very capable with setting my own games settings GeForce Experience adds benifits like Shadow Play. Talked with an Nvidia rep in the GeForce Experience thread and he passed on my advice to add FPS tracking like FRAPS. If that gets implemented will be sweet as the performance impact while tracking FPS will be less using Shadow Play on a hardware level.

Lastly I'm very happy to report I don't have any stutter on this single GPU. It's perfectly smooth and I can't see how G-Sync will give any extra fluidity since I'm already there. I do look foward to it and see how removing any input lag from mouse or keyboard will effect game play and if in fact will effect reaction time gaming that will add benifit of extra speed aka even faster performance gain.

I only hope that Nvidia partners don't drag thier feet with 2560 x 1440 G-Sync enabled monitors. If anything I believe higher resolution will get the most benifts gaming at 1440 without input lag and motion blur over already fast 1080p 144 Hz monitors and get to keep the better quality eye candy.

Overall I'm more than satisfied. I'm in a good place until 20 nm cards are released where I'll pass this GPU to second rig. Unless I end up getting a second ACX and rather than one heavily over clocked card I may go with two mildly over clocked cards for over kill.


----------



## mxthunder

My 780Ti had bad coil whine when I first got it but it seemed to get better after the card got "broken in". I dont even notice it anymore.

It was my first nvidia card in the last 5 years that had coil whine at all.

All the AMD cards I have owned have had terrible coil when when browsing the web and scrolling up and down. (4890s, 5870, 6870, 6950s, 7970)


----------



## latprod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> My 780Ti had bad coil whine when I first got it but it seemed to get better after the card got "broken in". I dont even notice it anymore.
> 
> It was my first nvidia card in the last 5 years that had coil whine at all.
> 
> All the AMD cards I have owned have had terrible coil when when browsing the web and scrolling up and down. (4890s, 5870, 6870, 6950s, 7970)


Yep I can attest to that. AMD cards have been horrendous in that respect.
My two referance 780ti's do make some noise under full load, but not a lot.


----------



## Whitechap3l

Hello Guys,
Just got my Evga Gtx 780Ti today










I want to try the skyn3t BIOS but im to stupid to use the right commands in the consol.

Can someone help me out?


----------



## cameltotem

Hello green team!

Been playing with my 780Ti for a while on 1260mhz.

Works great! However i think i seem to get some lag spikes whenever my GPU boost changes.

With the Skybios it will get removed so was thinking of flashing the card.

However I have no idea how do it.

Put the program on usb stick i get but not a lot more










Also! Will i loose my warranty when flashing to skybios?

Can i flash back to stock bios?

If you can help me with these questions i will be very happy


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whitechap3l*
> 
> Hello Guys,
> Just got my Evga Gtx 780Ti today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to try the skyn3t BIOS but im to stupid to use the right commands in the consol.
> 
> Can someone help me out?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cameltotem*
> 
> Hello green team!
> 
> Been playing with my 780Ti for a while on 1260mhz.
> 
> Works great! However i think i seem to get some lag spikes whenever my GPU boost changes.
> 
> With the Skybios it will get removed so was thinking of flashing the card.
> 
> However I have no idea how do it.
> 
> Put the program on usb stick i get but not a lot more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also! Will i loose my warranty when flashing to skybios?
> 
> Can i flash back to stock bios?
> 
> If you can help me with these questions i will be very happy


Download from my SIG EZ3flash and the guide, its easyto flash, just follow instructions|
The bios youll find on the OP!
Any doubt or problem just PM me!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## mxthunder

The OP has all the instructions for the right commands and command line switches to use. You will probably void your warranty, but you can always flash back to your stock bios as long as you keep a good intact copy of it somewhere safe.

when I flashed I did it right from windows with the latest version of nvflash and I only used one switch. "nvflash -override skybios.rom" then hit y a couple times, rebooted and boom - 200% PT.


----------



## cameltotem

Fast and good response!

Overwhelmed by the help!









Will flash now, just wondering if it's the original sky bios i should take?

I've got the EVGA 780Ti reference.

Also where can i get a hold of the original bios file if i screw something up?


----------



## Zed03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cameltotem*
> 
> Fast and good response!
> 
> Overwhelmed by the help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will flash now, just wondering if it's the original sky bios i should take?
> 
> I've got the EVGA 780Ti reference.
> 
> Also where can i get a hold of the original bios file if i screw something up?


You should take the EVGA skyn3t bios. The flashing process will prompt you to make a backup of your stock bios.


----------



## cameltotem

1280 seems stable in Battlefield 4.

Everything works great! (Crossing fingers that stuttering are gone)

Just have one issue.

The voltage won't go down in 2D mode. Can i change that in anyway, not comfortable with having it at 1212 all the time!


----------



## CroakV

Camel, be sure you uninstalled Precision X or Afterburner (and profiles), do a clean driver installation, then install PX or AB again. And if you're using Precision X, make sure you haven't turned on K-Boost.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cameltotem*
> 
> Fast and good response!
> 
> Overwhelmed by the help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will flash now, just wondering if it's the original sky bios i should take?
> 
> I've got the EVGA 780Ti reference.
> 
> Also where can i get a hold of the original bios file if i screw something up?


You can save your stock bios through gpu-z. That's what I use anyways.


----------



## h2spartan

Anyone know if this Gigabyte 780ti is a reference model?

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4839#sp


----------



## cameltotem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> Camel, be sure you uninstalled Precision X or Afterburner (and profiles), do a clean driver installation, then install PX or AB again. And if you're using Precision X, make sure you haven't turned on K-Boost.


Re installed several times, tried using both programs.

K-boost is not activated either.

Not sure what to do.


----------



## CroakV

Tried flashing again?


----------



## CommanderJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Anyone know if this Gigabyte 780ti is a reference model?
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4839#sp


No, that is the OC windforce model, using a custom cooling solution.

"WINDFORCE 3X 450W Cooling system
8+2 phase VRM power design "


----------



## cameltotem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> Tried flashing again?


Reflashing worked.

But now i can't get 1280 stable in bf anymore lol


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CommanderJ*
> 
> No, that is the OC windorce model, using a custom cooling solution.
> 
> "WINDFORCE 3X 450W Cooling system
> 8+2 phase VRM power design "


TY, I actually just noticed that.

I wonder if there would be a waterblock for this eventually. The stock boost at 1085Mhz and requiring two 8-pin external power connectors is nice.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CommanderJ*
> 
> No, that is the OC windforce model, using a custom cooling solution.
> 
> "WINDFORCE 3X 450W Cooling system
> 8+2 phase VRM power design "


Its still a reference model video card though right? Only non reference cooling system being used if im not wrong


----------



## CommanderJ

The new Ti Phantom is looking quite tasty as it apparantly has unlocked voltage control and is cheaper than SC ACX (at least here).
http://www.gainward.com/main/vgapro.php?id=922&lang=en
http://www.fudzilla.com/home/item/33266-gainward-gtx-780-ti-phantom-reviewed/33266-gainward-gtx-780-ti-phantom-reviewed

I've emailed Gainward asking for what kind of voltages experttool will actually enable. Might be a good choice for those of us not into water and looking for good air OC without having to shell out for classy (tho no idea what that will cost yet.)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cameltotem*
> 
> Re installed several times, tried using both programs.
> 
> K-boost is not activated either.
> 
> Not sure what to do.


Reinstall drivers with clean install! Usually fixes stuck clocks and voltages after a flash! Its in the OP instructions by my Brother Skyn3t!
Also my OC guide that covers flashing too with EZ3flash tool!

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## CommanderJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Its still a reference model video card though right? Only non reference cooling system being used if im not wrong


It's not entirely reference, as they've done some slight mods to the PCB.

"8-Phase power Design
Compared to the 6-phase reference design, the GV-N780OC-3GD provides a more stable voltage output while having the MOSFET working at lower temperatures. Moreover, temperature protection and load balance to each MOSFET can effectively extends the graphics card life."


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Its still a reference model video card though right? Only non reference cooling system being used if im not wrong


http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gigabyte_geforce_gtx_780_ti_windforce_3x_review,3.html
Well, here's a shot of the pcb I got off of Guru 3D's review of the card. Is this reference?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CommanderJ*
> 
> The new Ti Phantom is looking quite tasty as it apparantly has unlocked voltage control and is cheaper than SC ACX (at least here).
> http://www.gainward.com/main/vgapro.php?id=922&lang=en
> http://www.fudzilla.com/home/item/33266-gainward-gtx-780-ti-phantom-reviewed/33266-gainward-gtx-780-ti-phantom-reviewed
> 
> I've emailed Gainward asking for what kind of voltages experttool will actually enable. Might be a good choice for those of us not into water and looking for good air OC without having to shell out for classy (tho no idea what that will cost yet.)


If it does have voltage unlocked, you can also expect the Palit SuperJetstream (and possibly the regular Palit Jetstream) as well as the Galaxy HOF to be voltage unlocked as well. The rationale for this is fairly simple: each of these cards are the top-tier cards for these manufacturers, and all three of these manufacturers actually manufacture their cards in the same factory/ies


----------



## CommanderJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> If it does have voltage unlocked, you can also expect the Palit SuperJetstream (and possibly the regular Palit Jetstream) as well as the Galaxy HOF to be voltage unlocked as well. The rationale for this is fairly simple: each of these cards are the top-tier cards for these manufacturers, and all three of these manufacturers actually manufacture their cards in the same factory/ies


Good to know, altho Palit and Galaxy aren't imported here normally. I'll admit to not knowing a whole lot about Palit and Galaxy, but I had heard Galaxy was...uh...cheap and not always good? Surprises me they'd use the same fab as Gainward, tho I of course know almost everyone shares fab with -someone-.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gigabyte_geforce_gtx_780_ti_windforce_3x_review,3.html
> Well, here's a shot of the pcb I got off of Guru 3D's review of the card. Is this reference?


First sentence in the review says it all.

"If we look at the PCB (this is the reference card btw)"

All gtx 780 ti refrence cards are 8+2 vrm. 8 for core and 2 for memory


----------



## CommanderJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gigabyte_geforce_gtx_780_ti_windforce_3x_review,3.html
> Well, here's a shot of the pcb I got off of Guru 3D's review of the card. Is this reference?


I think this review is for a different SKU than the one you linked. The reviewed card clearly has 6+8 power, whereas the linked one has 8+8.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> First sentence in the review says it all.
> 
> "If we look at the PCB (this is the reference card btw)"
> 
> All gtx 780 ti refrence cards are 8+2 vrm. 8 for core and 2 for memory


Hah nice find even though you didn't have to look far for that! I skimmed over that first sentence!


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CommanderJ*
> 
> I think this review is for a different SKU than the one you linked. The reviewed card clearly has 6+8 power, whereas the linked one has 8+8.


Hmmm yeah it looks that way....

Even if it required 2 8 pin power connectors, would reference 780ti waterblocks fit it if everything else were of reference design on the pcb layout?


----------



## CommanderJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Hmmm yeah it looks that way....
> 
> Even if it required 2 8 pin power connectors, would reference 780ti waterblocks fit it if everything else were of reference design on the pcb layout?


You'd have to email Gigabyte to be 100% sure, and even they might not give you a Yes or No answer, depending on how familiar they are with 3rd party waterblocks.


----------



## CommanderJ

Not sure if this has been posted before and I just missed it, but EVGA are finally listing actual specs on the classy now, not just TBA:

http://eu.evga.com/articles/00795/#2888

Specs
Core

2880 CUDA Cores
Base Clock: 1020 MHz
Boost Clock: 1085 MHz
Bus: PCI-E 3.0
2-way, 3-way, 4-way SLI Ready
Texture Fill Rate: 244.8 GT/s

Memory

Memory Detail: 3072 MB GDDR5
Memory Bit Width: 384 Bit
Memory Clock: 7000 MHz
Memory Speed: 0.28 ns
Memory Bandwidth: 336 GB/s

Key Features

NVIDIA TXAA Technology
NVIDIA GPU Boost 2.0
NVIDIA PhysX Technology
NVIDIA FXAA Technology
NVIDIA Adaptive Vertical Sync
NVIDIA Surround
NVIDIA 3D Vision Ready
Support for four concurrent displays; two dual-link DVI connectors, HDMI and Displayport 1.2
Microsoft DirectX 11.2 API (feature level 11_0) with Direct Compute 5.0 support

NVIDIA SLI Ready
NVIDIA CUDA Technology
PCI Express 3.0 Support
OpenGL 4.4 Support
OpenCL Support
NVIDIA SHIELD Ready
NVIDIA G-Sync Ready
EVGA ACX Cooler
14+3 Power Phases
++ Power Target
Dual BIOS
Dual 8pin Power Input


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CommanderJ*
> 
> Not sure if this has been posted before and I just missed it, but EVGA are finally listing actual specs on the classy now, not just TBA:
> 
> http://eu.evga.com/articles/00795/#2888
> 
> Specs
> Core
> 
> 2880 CUDA Cores
> Base Clock: 1020 MHz
> Boost Clock: 1085 MHz
> Bus: PCI-E 3.0
> 2-way, 3-way, 4-way SLI Ready
> Texture Fill Rate: 244.8 GT/s
> 
> Memory
> 
> Memory Detail: 3072 MB GDDR5
> Memory Bit Width: 384 Bit
> Memory Clock: 7000 MHz
> Memory Speed: 0.28 ns
> Memory Bandwidth: 336 GB/s
> 
> Key Features
> 
> NVIDIA TXAA Technology
> NVIDIA GPU Boost 2.0
> NVIDIA PhysX Technology
> NVIDIA FXAA Technology
> NVIDIA Adaptive Vertical Sync
> NVIDIA Surround
> NVIDIA 3D Vision Ready
> Support for four concurrent displays; two dual-link DVI connectors, HDMI and Displayport 1.2
> Microsoft DirectX 11.2 API (feature level 11_0) with Direct Compute 5.0 support
> 
> NVIDIA SLI Ready
> NVIDIA CUDA Technology
> PCI Express 3.0 Support
> OpenGL 4.4 Support
> OpenCL Support
> NVIDIA SHIELD Ready
> NVIDIA G-Sync Ready
> EVGA ACX Cooler
> 14+3 Power Phases
> ++ Power Target
> Dual BIOS
> Dual 8pin Power Input


Posted links 3 days ago. post #3750. Not sure if anyone noticed though lol

http://www.evga.com/articles/00795/#2888
http://www.evga.com/articles/00795/#2889


----------



## CommanderJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Posted links 3 days ago. post #3750. Not sure if anyone noticed though lol


Clearly I didn't....*facepalm*

Edit: I'm just checking for stock and reviews every day now, really itching to get a Ti, even though it's only going to be a sidegrade since I have a 690. Tiny bit slower in some games, but a lot faster in non-sli games. Been waiting for custom coolers to get in stock, and when they finally do, then there are yet more things to wait for, classies and etc that might be even better..sigh lol. If I buy one now and high-end maxwell takes a year, I'll be happy. If high end maxwell hits in 6 months..not so much


----------



## V5-aps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gigabyte_geforce_gtx_780_ti_windforce_3x_review,3.html
> Well, here's a shot of the pcb I got off of Guru 3D's review of the card. Is this reference?


That picture has been used by Guru3d for all of their 780Ti reviews. They are being lazy and not removing the coolers for their reviews.

In actual fact, they are so bad that they are using pictures of a GTX780 PCB, NOT a GTX780Ti !


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V5-aps*
> 
> That picture has been used by Guru3d for all of their 780Ti reviews. They are being lazy and not removing the coolers for their reviews.
> 
> In actual fact, they are so bad that they are using pictures of a GTX780 PCB, NOT a GTX780Ti !


lol, now that's just pathetic. I will remember in the future to ignore their gpu reviews


----------



## Evo X

Might be a dumb question, but does anyone know if can we use Skyn3t's BIOS with the ASUS DirectCU version of the card? I might pick one up for SLI with my reference EVGA when they become available.


----------



## cameltotem

Well my skynet bios aint working like yours.

First of all i can't get it to go over to 2d clocks, worked first time next restart it's locked. Tried re installing drivers and flashed it again.

2nd thing is that there still seems to be a dynamic clock on the BIOS. It changes in Battlefield 4 while playing, usually it's at 1275 mhz but sometimes it drops down to 1150 etc.

Bit disappointed that it's not working the way it should!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cameltotem*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Well my skynet bios aint working like yours.
> 
> First of all i can't get it to go over to 2d clocks, worked first time next restart it's locked. Tried re installing drivers and flashed it again.
> 
> 2nd thing is that there still seems to be a dynamic clock on the BIOS. It changes in Battlefield 4 while playing, usually it's at 1275 mhz but sometimes it drops down to 1150 etc.
> 
> Bit disappointed that it's not working the way it should! :thinking
> 
> 
> :


Iv'e noticed the down clocking in a few titles. I don't think it's an issue with skyn3t's bios specifically, but maybe something inherent to the GPU it's self, or something sky hasn't found a way to remove within the bios.

Are you by any chance on a 1440p and or 120hz+ monitor?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V5-aps*
> 
> That picture has been used by Guru3d for all of their 780Ti reviews. They are being lazy and not removing the coolers for their reviews.
> 
> In actual fact, they are so bad that they are using pictures of a GTX780 PCB, NOT a GTX780Ti !


The dead give away is the missing extra cap. Normally ref 780Ti has 6 caps in the back.


----------



## cameltotem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Iv'e noticed the down clocking in a few titles. I don't think it's an issue with skyn3t's bios specifically, but maybe something inherent to the GPU it's self, or something sky hasn't found a way to remove within the bios.
> 
> Are you by any chance on a 1440p and or 120hz+ monitor?


60hz 1080P.

Yeah really annoying because i get GPU/CPU spikes everytime it happens.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cameltotem*
> 
> 60hz 1080P.
> 
> Yeah really annoying because i get GPU/CPU spikes everytime it happens.


It's annoying when you overclock to X value, but the GPU will only run @ Y value. Example: Playing Serious Sam 3: BFE. Even if I OC to 1300mhz, it stays @ the bclck of 1006. Memory OC sticks like glue though,.


----------



## SeeThruHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It's annoying when you overclock to X value, but the GPU will only run @ Y value. Example: Playing Serious Sam 3: BFE. Even if I OC to 1300mhz, it stays @ the bclck of 1006. Memory OC sticks like glue though,.


I have been exoeriencing the same thing on my 770 with skyn3t bios. I figured it was a normal thing. AC3 which is the game I'm currently playing will go all over the place in clocks, but if I turn off V-Sync it stays at its clock set it bios. With vsync on it's always hitting 60fp no matter what the clock speed is. So I just figured it was downclocking because it didn't need to run full power, like a cpu does. Is this wrong? Or is it even the same phenomenon you guys are experiencing?


----------



## CommanderJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> So I just figured it was downclocking because it didn't need to run full power, like a cpu does. Is this wrong? Or is it even the same phenomenon you guys are experiencing?


You're right on the money there, the card is simply downclocking when it doesn't need full power to maintain 60 fps. What they're describing sounds like something else.


----------



## skupples

@SeeThruHead I experience the exact same stuff in the exact same game. Though, AC:BF has HORRIBLE tearing in surround w/ v-sync off.


----------



## almokinsgov

I have just installed the EK 780 Ti waterblock, I'm very happy with the results.

Idle - 29 Degrees
Load - 45 Degrees

Power - 106%
Target Temp - 95
GPU Offset - 200
Mem Offset - 200

Boost Clock upto 1324Mhz stable
Sock Voltage - SC Bios

Heaven Benchmark - Extreme Preset
Score - 2280
Geforce GTX 780 Ti
Graphics - 1501 Mhz
Memory - 3710 Mhz
Temp - 42

I'll see if i can hit
1400/3875
on stock


----------



## exodus1337

Man.. I tried skyn3t reference bios on my 780 ti SC and its just hates it!! I used 1.21 volts for testing @ 1250mhz with 200 power and +300 on memory... I did a custom firestrike run with everything maxed out on the sliders on the pro version of 3dmark.. after looping it for around 10 minutes it crashes everytime.. even on 1150mhz it hates it... I think it might just be the fact I used custom settings and have the benchmark turned to the max but that really shouldnt matter if its stable.. I switched back to the orig bios and boost to 1124 stock @ 1.1 volts so I im not sure why this bios wouldnt help the card achieve any higher.. unless its doesnt want anything more then 1124.. Im running a 1000 psu and am seriously wondering if its just the bench mark... might want to try a different benchmark but the difference in fps was 1 to 2 fps between 1250 and 1124 for me in firestrike... so im not sure if its even worth it...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1337*
> 
> Man.. I tried skyn3t reference bios on my 780 ti SC and its just hates it!! I used 1.21 volts for testing @ 1250mhz with 200 power and +300 on memory... I did a custom firestrike run with everything maxed out on the sliders on the pro version of 3dmark.. after looping it for around 10 minutes it crashes everytime.. even on 1150mhz it hates it... I think it might just be the fact I used custom settings and have the benchmark turned to the max but that really shouldnt matter if its stable.. I switched back to the orig bios and boost to 1124 stock @ 1.1 volts so I im not sure why this bios wouldnt help the card achieve any higher.. unless its doesnt want anything more then 1124.. Im running a 1000 psu and am seriously wondering if its just the bench mark... might want to try a different benchmark but the difference in fps was 1 to 2 fps between 1250 and 1124 for me in firestrike... so im not sure if its even worth it...


Try reducing the voltage back down to stock amounts, & report back.


----------



## exodus1337

I forgot to mention I tried benching at 1.16 or so seemed to produce more artifacts... I dont I think I have a sensitive card that really wants water and its got a lazy owner..


----------



## borax

Hey guys sorry to interrupt. .. just a quick question, A Gtx 780 ti or 770 sli for 1080p gaming with future proofing of around 2 years?


----------



## CommanderJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borax*
> 
> Hey guys sorry to interrupt. .. just a quick question, A Gtx 780 ti or 770 sli for 1080p gaming with future proofing of around 2 years?


If you're sticking to 1080p for the next 2 years, get the Ti. It will be hassle-free, no need to worry about frame pacing etc, and it will be way faster than 770 sli on games that don't support sli. Assuming you have a 60hz monitor, you won't be seeing any benefit from the 770 SLI anyway, as I'm pretty sure a Ti can do 60fps @ 1080 in virtually every game out there.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borax*
> 
> Hey guys sorry to interrupt. .. just a quick question, A Gtx 780 ti or 770 sli for 1080p gaming with future proofing of around 2 years?


I'm going to have to say 780Ti's since you will have almost 2x the cores of 2x 770s.


----------



## CommanderJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm going to have to say 780Ti's since you will have almost 2x the cores of 2x 770s.


yeah, and IF he ventures into higher res in the future, even the 4gb 770's won't do much good, because the bus width is so much lower anyway.


----------



## alancsalt

*one* 780 Ti or *two* 770 he's asking...??


----------



## skupples

You are correct! I fail @ reading,.


----------



## Spartan F8

I used to have 770s SLI and sold them to get a 780ti. After overclocking my performance is about the same without all the downfalls of SLI setup. Plus none SLI supporting apps are night and day better.


----------



## alancsalt

Which apps would you say are not SLI supporting?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Which apps would you say are not SLI supporting?


war thunder


----------



## doctakedooty

I had sli problems in a few games with my ti's driver update fixed most of them except BF4 I have to disable sli hopefully there is another driver update soon addressing the issue.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Which apps would you say are not SLI supporting?


GTAV


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Which apps would you say are not SLI supporting?
> 
> 
> 
> GTAV
Click to expand...

No fair!! Not even on PC yet.....

MS Word unsupported I could understand..


----------



## eBombzor

Do you guys think that the 780 Ti is a smarter buy over the 780? Do you think the price premium is justifiable with the extra performance over the 780?


----------



## CommanderJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Which apps would you say are not SLI supporting?


Quite a few games will never have SLI, most notable as of late that I've played is Total War: Rome 2 and Company of Heroes. Then there are others where SLI is spotty at first and only gets good after several patches. Picture in Picture in ArmA 3 (rear view mirrors use PiP, as do in-vehicle monitors etc) flicker like mad on SLI, and no fix yet. Smoke flicker in BF4 etc.


----------



## Spartan F8

For several big apps i use that did not support SLI were:

1. Madvr or video rendering apps - I like to massively upconvert the videos i watch. If i have a crazy amount of power why not use it. My settings now use about 88% of my GTX780ti and make DVDs look better than blueray on a TV by a long shot.

2. Winamp's milkdrop - I like eye candy and milkdrop on steroids is as good as it gets in terms of mindless seizure educing graphics

3. Emulators - Nothing like playing good old console games with HUGE upconverting and graphics enhancements

4. ANY game older than like 1995. - Doom, Quake, older unreal games. I inject lots of aliasing and enhancements to these games along with new HD textures.

5. Several graphics editing apps will not use SLI or have garbage SLI profile sets. - I like to make texture packs, edit home videos and do lots of picture photoshopping.

I am sure there are some i might have missed but these are the big ones for me. The 770s in SLI were awesome and had between 5-15% higher performance than my 780ti(which became smaller with more and more overclocking) but the drawbacks of SLI support are very note-worthy and can be a deal breaker depending on your application. Some who only want to play the newest game with the highest possible framerate may see no issues with multiple GPUs but the fact is that the support is not universal or perfect. The scaling may even be great for certain cards but for what? A few major games and some popular benchmark apps for show? Not really the most versatile solution i wanted and thus my point.


----------



## CroakV

Anyone else dick around with ShadowPlay? When it's in Shadow mode, or even Manual mode and actually recording, I take a HUGE hit to max framerates. We're talking 40-50 FPS in Valley (and 1400 points off the total score) at 1440p/Ultra/No AA. In BF4, I'm seeing a 30 FPS drop. That's asstacular. Looking at GPU usage while ShadowPlay is running, it never goes much above 75% on either card. Haven't tested it with SLI disabled.

Good news is, minimum FPS doesn't seem to be hit.

Oh, and that's running the Ti's at 1200/7500, it's even worse at Skyn3t "default" 1045/7000.

Somebody still running stock BIOS with GPU Boost running want to take a look at it?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Do you guys think that the 780 Ti is a smarter buy over the 780? Do you think the price premium is justifiable with the extra performance over the 780?


So $500 vs what $700? between the two?

Not worth it imo. But I would just get the 780ti anyways if it was me!


----------



## cameltotem

Solved my locked clocks lol.

Had the power setting turned on maximum performance, changed it too adaptive and restarted.

Voila!

Running skynet bios

220+ mhz core and 200mhz memory









Pre render frames set to 1.
Adaptive v-sync
Gametime.maxvariablefps 60

Perfect settings in Battlefield 4!


----------



## borax

Thanks for all the input guys. In terms of the monitor I will be using a 120hz (much prefer it over 60hz) not sure if that would effect me going for the 780 ti or 770 sli? One other thing, in the uk there is at least a £170 difference in price between the 780 ti and the 780. Within that price I could essentially put the 780 under water cheaper than getting a ti... so in my case would the ti be worth it?


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borax*
> 
> One other thing, in the uk there is at least a £170 difference in price between the 780 ti and the 780. Within that price I could essentially put the 780 under water cheaper than getting a ti... so in my case would the ti be worth it?


1. Go single card
2. 780 usually need 150-200Mhz over 780Ti to catch the *average* frame rate. Considering most 780Ti OC in the region 1250-1300 core make your math...no water can help you, if you measure 24/7 OC and the minimum FPS.
The only real problem with these cards is the limited voltage atm.


----------



## Chronic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> Anyone else dick around with ShadowPlay? When it's in Shadow mode, or even Manual mode and actually recording, I take a HUGE hit to max framerates. We're talking 40-50 FPS in Valley (and 1400 points off the total score) at 1440p/Ultra/No AA. In BF4, I'm seeing a 30 FPS drop. That's asstacular. Looking at GPU usage while ShadowPlay is running, it never goes much above 75% on either card. Haven't tested it with SLI disabled.
> 
> Good news is, minimum FPS doesn't seem to be hit.
> 
> Oh, and that's running the Ti's at 1200/7500, it's even worse at Skyn3t "default" 1045/7000.
> 
> Somebody still running stock BIOS with GPU Boost running want to take a look at it?


Sounds like shadowplay doesnt work well with SLI. Ive tried at 2560x1440 and hardly a hit on fps for me.


----------



## Naennon

is there any modbios for the Palit 780 ti Jetstream out there?


----------



## CommanderJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> is there any modbios for the Palit 780 ti Jetstream out there?


The Jetstream has unlocked voltage if you use Palit's own tool in mastermode, doesn't it? How have you fared with OCing it?


----------



## Naennon

they arrive in 2 days.. just wanted to know if









and its for the tdp...not the voltage


----------



## borax

@DStealth

Thanks for the info. Just wondering though would the performance gains from a 780 ti be worth it baring in mind I'm going to be gaming at 1080p 120hz refresh rate as a pose to a 780?


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borax*
> 
> @DStealth
> 
> Thanks for the info. Just wondering though would the performance gains from a 780 ti be worth it baring in mind I'm going to be gaming at 1080p 120hz refresh rate as a pose to a 780?


At 120Hz, yes, it'll be a fair bit better. Worth it? That's between you and your wallet.


----------



## QuietGamer

Hey All,

Some one posted a chart of watts needed (or drawn) as you up the voltage on your video card which showed how it scaled going up.

Any one have that chart or know where it could be found?

I have looked all over a cant seem to locate it.


----------



## jwalkermed

Considering moving up from a 680. I'm gaming at 1440p. What kinda performance you guys getting @ 1440p with this card? I assume you can't max everything out and stay above 60fps. Don't know if it's worth the cost for the delta in performance.


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jwalkermed*
> 
> Considering moving up from a 680. I'm gaming at 1440p. What kinda performance you guys getting @ 1440p with this card? I assume you can't max everything out and stay above 60fps. Don't know if it's worth the cost for the delta in performance.


I also run 1440p. To put it in perspective, I ran a pair of Asus DCII GTX 770s for about four days, and was able to OC them to 1300/8000 mostly stable. Prior to the 770's, I was running a pair of 7970 Matrix Platinum cards at 1200/7000.

After those four days, I decided the delta between the 7970's and the 770 wasn't enough, even though the cooler and quieter part was nice. So I took them back to my vendor and traded them for a single 780 Ti.

That SINGLE Ti with a modest 100Mhz bump, stock RAM timings, stock voltage was able to score very very very closely to the *pair* of 770s and the 7970s in Heaven, Valley, 3DMark, and BF4. Since the 680 is essentially a bit slower 770, you should get an idea on the performance delta. And that's BEFORE messing with the prodigious overclocking potential of the 780 Ti.

It's up to you to decide if an extra 20FPS-50FPS at 1440p is worth it.

And yes, you can max everything out at 1440p and stay above 60FPS in most games (Crysis excluded). Hell, I was able to crank up Resolution Scale to 125 (essentially 3200x1600) in BF4 and stay at 60 as long as MSAA was set at 2X or lower and Effects was set to High. I keep Antialiasing Post turned off always (it looks like ass), HBAO turned on, everything else set to Ultra, Vsync off, Nvidia control panel defaults.

The very next evening I went and bought another Ti, and I generally frame lock it at 120FPS, just for the extra fluidity vs 60FPS.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuietGamer*
> 
> Hey All,
> 
> Some one posted a chart of watts needed (or drawn) as you up the voltage on your video card which showed how it scaled going up.
> 
> Any one have that chart or know where it could be found?
> 
> I have looked all over a cant seem to locate it.


If you´re referring to me, i did for the Titan, here is a quote from my post:

_"Did some testings today and this is for all those inquisitive minds out there wandering on the power draw of our beast cards running GK110!

Bear in mind that my system is in my SIG and the only difference was the [email protected]@1,30v! Using triple monitor 3240 x [email protected] SLI TITANS W/ Skyn3t Rev2 bios
and memory at stock 6000mhz!

1306mhz / 1,37v / power draw 124% / load 99% 372W*
1333mhz / 1.37v / power draw 134% / load 99% 402W*
1359mhz / 1.37v / power draw 139% / load 99% 417W*
1385mhz / 1.37v / power draw 145% / load 99% 435W*
1400mhz / 1.39v / power draw 155% / load 99% 465W*
* Power draw for 1 card only!
As you can see voltage alone will not increase power draw until you increase clocks and dynamically load your card, power was being drawn from the wall ranging from 850W - 1250W!"_

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## QuietGamer

Thanks!

Not the one I was thinking of but it gives me an idea of how the power draw scales.


----------



## sircuddles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> And yes, you can max everything out at 1440p and stay above 60FPS in most games (Crysis excluded). Hell, I was able to crank up Resolution Scale to 125 (essentially 3200x1600) in BF4 and stay at 60 as long as MSAA was set at 2X or lower and Effects was set to High. I keep Antialiasing Post turned off always (it looks like ass), HBAO turned on, everything else set to Ultra, Vsync off, Nvidia control panel defaults.


This sounds suspect to me, unless you're talking about single player or something. I have a 780 TI and at 1440p with everything at Ultra in 64p Conquest I get dips down to low 30s. Even with a mix of Ultra/High and 2x MSAA (post off), I get dips to the 40s.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuietGamer*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Not the one I was thinking of but it gives me an idea of how the power draw scales.


If its the one i think it is its a little off, on these tests i used a power meter and calculated the power draw through the real time monitoring power and voltage consumption INA3221 chip!
This is not total system usage but per card consumption at a fixed voltage with full load!
You can use this formula: *aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)*

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CommanderJ*
> 
> Quite a few games will never have SLI, most notable as of late that I've played is Total War: Rome 2 and Company of Heroes. Then there are others where SLI is spotty at first and only gets good after several patches. Picture in Picture in ArmA 3 (rear view mirrors use PiP, as do in-vehicle monitors etc) flicker like mad on SLI, and no fix yet. Smoke flicker in BF4 etc.


That's strange I haven't experienced these issues in arma 3 in a long time. Though, it is pretty common to have flicker when a game first releases.

20-50fps difference between 680 & 780Ti?


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That's strange I haven't experienced these issues in arma 3 in a long time. Though, it is pretty common to have flicker when a game first releases.
> 
> 20-50fps difference between 680 & 780Ti?


Yea the flicker is what I get in BF4 when I use SLI so I disable it don't know if anyone else has those same issues.


----------



## CroakV

At 1440p, tell me it ain't so, Skupples.


----------



## kell0w

trying to get these suckers back into the pc, this is so time consuming


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kell0w*
> 
> trying to get these suckers back into the pc, this is so time consuming


Let me give you some advice. Put the cards in first, then put the link on. Makes the process much easier.


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kell0w*
> 
> trying to get these suckers back into the pc, this is so time consuming


Nice! I'll have the same exact setup come Monday







I got the same bridge as well.

Skupples, thanks for that bit of advice. I was going to connect the bridge and then try to install it into the case.

Also, did you flush out the blocks with distilled water before installing them? Or is there no need?


----------



## kell0w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Nice! I'll have the same exact setup come Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the same bridge as well.
> 
> Skupples, thanks for that bit of advice. I was going to connect the bridge and then try to install it into the case.
> 
> Also, did you flush out the blocks with distilled water before installing them? Or is there no need?


i flushed cards and radiator just to make sure then i threw in the coolant, and i dont know if it was me but it was super easy to slap both the cards in, while connected to the bridge


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kell0w*
> 
> i flushed cards and radiator just to make sure then i threw in the coolant, and i dont know if it was me but it was super easy to slap both the cards in connected to the bridge


Thanks. If you don't mind me asking, can you elaborate on how you flushed the cards and radiator?


----------



## kell0w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Thanks. If you don't mind me asking, can you elaborate on how you flushed the cards and radiator?


i have a quick disconnect, i just fill up my loop with distilled let it flow through, drain it, redo it with more distilled, drain, then throw in the coolant


----------



## Padishah

People With flickering in BF4 and ghost might try this fix my issue.


----------



## skupples

Good stuff Padishah. Anyone running 2+ GPU's should familiarize them selves with Inspector & tweeking sli bits & the like.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Will the GTX 780 Ti reference bios posted on page 1 work with my PNY?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Will the GTX 780 Ti reference bios posted on page 1 work with my PNY?


Yes, if you disable "ID Mismatch"

If I may ask, why are you looking to jump to the stock reference bios? Also, did you not use GPU-Z/NVFlash to backup your stock bios?


----------



## valkeriefire

Anyone folding on the their 780Ti? How much PPD do you get on a core 17 8900 unit? Stock vs OC? My 780 does 165k on 1137 MHz Skynet bios, and 188k if I bumb up to 1254, I'm hoping the 780Ti does at least 220k stock.

I finally got to number 0 on the evga step up queue, but I can't decide if I want the Ti, I can get 60-70fps running my 780 at 1215mhz with everything at ultra 1440, (I cut the msaa to x2 like Arizonan recommended), and with those FPS, I think I could probably be happy until I upgrade to 4gb maxwell card sometime in early 2015. What do you all think? The step cost for me will be $138+ Return shipping (my 780 was $570).


----------



## QuietGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> Anyone folding on the their 780Ti? How much PPD do you get on a core 17 8900 unit? Stock vs OC? My 780 does 165k on 1137 MHz Skynet bios, and 188k if I bumb up to 1254, I'm hoping the 780Ti does at least 220k stock.
> 
> I finally got to number 0 on the evga step up queue, but I can't decide if I want the Ti, I can get 60-70fps running my 780 at 1215mhz with everything at ultra 1440, (I cut the msaa to x2 like Arizonan recommended), and with those FPS, I think I could probably be happy until I upgrade to 4gb maxwell card sometime in early 2015. What do you all think? The step cost for me will be $138+ Return shipping (my 780 was $570).


I was seeing just under 204k avg with the card at 1100 mhz on a 8900 unit.

My 780 @ 1100 mhz is reporting 158k on 8900 unit.

The fan went bad on the Ti so returned it for a 780 classy and it is reporting

183k @ 1228mhz on a 8900 unit..

In summary, the Ti is worth 45k +/- more ppd at 1100mhz according to my very unscientific comparison.

This all happened during the FFW the last couple of days.

Since I do not have the Ti any more, Please remove me from the owners list.

I will be back when the Classy Ti becomes available.


----------



## OccamRazor

Here is RTSS 6.0 beta2 for those wanting framerate OSD in x64 applications and of course BF4 and COD Ghosts!









http://archive.sunet.se/pub/games/PC/guru3d/afterburner/RTSSSetup600Beta2-Guru3D.rar

Cheers all

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)

PS: AB Beta 88 is coming soon...







and invest a couple minutes in reading the release notes and known issues section!


----------



## sircuddles

Can anyone give me a quick tl;dr of the benefits of the Skyn3t BIOS? Just more voltage?

My card can bench around 1270 but seems to crash after extended use in games at that speed. Would the BIOS help it go further or am I just hitting the max of this card? It tends to pull between 1.18 and 1.2, and about 73c at those clocks.


----------



## ssgwright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Here is RTSS 6.0 beta2 for those wanting framerate OSD in x64 applications and of course BF4 and COD Ghosts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://archive.sunet.se/pub/games/PC/guru3d/afterburner/RTSSSetup600Beta2-Guru3D.rar
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)
> 
> PS: AB Beta 8 is coming soon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and invest a couple minutes in reading the release notes and known issues section!


i use playclaw, I love this program does everything I need even record with very little hit to fps


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Yes, if you disable "ID Mismatch"
> 
> If I may ask, why are you looking to jump to the stock reference bios? Also, did you not use GPU-Z/NVFlash to backup your stock bios?


I thought those were the unlocked bios' so i could up the voltage and power?


----------



## doomsdaybg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Here is RTSS 6.0 beta2 for those wanting framerate OSD in x64 applications and of course BF4 and COD Ghosts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://archive.sunet.se/pub/games/PC/guru3d/afterburner/RTSSSetup600Beta2-Guru3D.rar
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)
> 
> PS: AB Beta 8 is coming soon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and invest a couple minutes in reading the release notes and known issues section!


Yesss







Thx for share.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> Anyone folding on the their 780Ti? How much PPD do you get on a core 17 8900 unit? Stock vs OC? My 780 does 165k on 1137 MHz Skynet bios, and 188k if I bumb up to 1254, I'm hoping the 780Ti does at least 220k stock.
> 
> I finally got to number 0 on the evga step up queue, but I can't decide if I want the Ti, I can get 60-70fps running my 780 at 1215mhz with everything at ultra 1440, (I cut the msaa to x2 like Arizonan recommended), and with those FPS, I think I could probably be happy until I upgrade to 4gb maxwell card sometime in early 2015. What do you all think? The step cost for me will be $138+ Return shipping (my 780 was $570).


I have never ran my card @ stock but @ 1351/3875 I get 272K w/ an 8900.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> I thought those were the unlocked bios' so i could up the voltage and power?


I'm confused, what are you looking for exactly? PNY Reference un-edited? PNY reference edited?


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm confused, what are you looking for exactly? PNY Reference un-edited? PNY reference edited?


I'm looking for the skynet unlocked one that will work with my PNY so i can overclock it higher.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> I'm looking for the skynet unlocked one that will work with my PNY so i can overclock it higher.


Then start with the reference @ the top of the list. Just make sure you disable ID Mismatch or it won't flash.


----------



## verbatim

Hey I am getting random crashes on my OC. The screen gets covered in yellow squares all at once and the comp freezes. I then need a reset. Is this a memory or GPU issue? I am thinking memory.
EVGA OC scanner runs for ages with no rests or errors. Just lots of heat. But this does not stress the memory much I think. Only 142mb is used.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *verbatim*
> 
> Hey I am getting random crashes on my OC. The screen gets covered in yellow squares all at once and the comp freezes. I then need a reset. Is this a memory or GPU issue? I am thinking memory.
> EVGA OC scanner runs for ages with no rests or errors. Just lots of heat. But this does not stress the memory much I think. Only 142mb is used.


Sounds like Memory.


----------



## CroakV

You folks think a single quality 240 rad paired with a D5 pump would be enough for a pair of TI's in their own loop? I'd be running modest a 1200-1250/7500 24/7 OC at no more than 1.187v? Ideally, I'd like a 360, but my current case just can't accommodate one without some serious consumption of Dremel wheels.

Shooting for less noise than outright temperature reduction, would probably be happy if the loop kept them in as high as the 60C range worst case. Leaning toward the XSPC full cover blocks with backplates just for the looks, FYI.

Just bought this case locally a couple weeks ago (was in a hurry and needed a case that would let me run on of my Matrix Platinums in the bottom PCI-e slot of my P8P67 Pro, which is ironically no longer an issue as now I'm running a M5E and the more svelte Ti cards). Sadly, I could have bought a NZXT Phantom locally for the same price, which would have suited my current goals better. Anyway, I'm kind of stuck with it, and trying to avoid throwing out €170, and besides not having a flexible WC layout, it's not a bad case.

If you're not familiar with the Xpredator, it's pretty much the Rosewell Thor V2 sold back in the motherland.

I'm already using the top mounting for a H100i, and I'd have to do some modding of the 3.5" cage area to even make the 2nd 240 fit. I suppose I could buy two 240's and a CPU block and ditch the H100i, not sure if that'd be better than the separate GPU loop. And there's always the option of just eating the Xpredator and going with a better case.

And please to forgive if this should be in another area.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

^^^ not enough. A 240mm for one Ti would do it.


----------



## lowfat

If you care about noise then do it definitely won't be enough. A pair of 2500-3000 rpm fans would do it though.


----------



## skupples

Does MSI-AB 18 now have proper support for the ti?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Does MSI-AB 18 now have proper support for the ti?


Not yet Skupp! only RTSS 6.0 came out today!







http://archive.sunet.se/pub/games/PC/guru3d/afterburner/RTSSSetup600Beta2-Guru3D.rar
No word from Unwinder about AB changes either...


----------



## almokinsgov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> You folks think a single quality 240 rad paired with a D5 pump would be enough for a pair of TI's in their own loop? I'd be running modest a 1200-1250/7500 24/7 OC at no more than 1.187v? Ideally, I'd like a 360, but my current case just can't accommodate one without some serious consumption of Dremel wheels.
> 
> Shooting for less noise than outright temperature reduction, would probably be happy if the loop kept them in as high as the 60C range worst case. Leaning toward the XSPC full cover blocks with backplates just for the looks, FYI.
> 
> Just bought this case locally a couple weeks ago (was in a hurry and needed a case that would let me run on of my Matrix Platinums in the bottom PCI-e slot of my P8P67 Pro, which is ironically no longer an issue as now I'm running a M5E and the more svelte Ti cards). Sadly, I could have bought a NZXT Phantom locally for the same price, which would have suited my current goals better. Anyway, I'm kind of stuck with it, and trying to avoid throwing out €170, and besides not having a flexible WC layout, it's not a bad case.
> 
> If you're not familiar with the Xpredator, it's pretty much the Rosewell Thor V2 sold back in the motherland.
> 
> I'm already using the top mounting for a H100i, and I'd have to do some modding of the 3.5" cage area to even make the 2nd 240 fit. I suppose I could buy two 240's and a CPU block and ditch the H100i, not sure if that'd be better than the separate GPU loop. And there's always the option of just eating the Xpredator and going with a better case.
> 
> And please to forgive if this should be in another area.


A 240 should be good. I run my loop with the CPU. I have a 240 and a 280, I get 41 degrees on load. 29 idle a and back plates help out a lot for dissapating the heat.


----------



## fleetfeather

someone a few days back posted a video of some bf4 gameplay on a 780Ti. Anyone got a link to the post? It was posted in this thread but I can't seem to find it anywhere


----------



## sircuddles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> someone a few days back posted a video of some bf4 gameplay on a 780Ti. Anyone got a link to the post? It was posted in this thread but I can't seem to find it anywhere


I think I was just looking at that, was it this one?




I found his numbers to be about right. I get ~60 FPS average on all Ultra at 1440p in Conquest maps (@~1260 core).


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sircuddles*
> 
> I think I was just looking at that, was it this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found his numbers to be about right. I get ~60 FPS average on all Ultra at 1440p in Conquest maps (@~1260 core).


that's the one! thanks


----------



## Arizonian

What's up with the double / triple / quadruple entries on the OP?


----------



## latprod

I just ordered all the parts for a custom water cooling loop for CPU and 2x ti`s in SLI. Unfortunately i wasnt aware you needed a bridge or link between the cards. Can some one explain the purpose for these bridges and which one i have to buy? I ordered the New ek-fc780 gtx ti blocks


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> What's up with the double / triple / quadruple entries on the OP?


Are you talking about the membership form? Maybe they be running dat dual/tri/quad SLi.


----------



## sepol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Not yet Skupp! only RTSS 6.0 came out today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://archive.sunet.se/pub/games/PC/guru3d/afterburner/RTSSSetup600Beta2-Guru3D.rar
> No word from Unwinder about AB changes either...


With this update BF 4 crashes on Win 8.1. At least for me...


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latprod*
> 
> I just ordered all the parts for a custom water cooling loop for CPU and 2x ti`s in SLI. Unfortunately i wasnt aware you needed a bridge or link between the cards. Can some one explain the purpose for these bridges and which one i have to buy? I ordered the New ek-fc780 gtx ti blocks


you can get one of these
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17052/ex-tub-1487/Bitspower_Adjustable_Aqua_Link_Pipe_II_41-69mm_-_Matte_Black_BP-MBDG14AALPII.html?tl=g30c101s873


----------



## skupples

@Latprod you don't NEED the link, it's just the easiest way to go about linking the GPU's together. You want the "Z77" format if you do go for the EK link, or you can use what Chron linked above. It's 99% aesthetics, 1% serial/parallel flow. Parallel is recommended for dual GPU most of the time.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_1018_1038_1207&products_id=37782 is the EK-FC-Link (non CSQ) the CSQ design WILL NOT FIT due to different port shape.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepol*
> 
> With this update BF 4 crashes on Win 8.1. At least for me...


Working fine on my end, windows 8.1 too! BF4 is fine!
In COD Ghosts If you got the latest patch disable "dynamic fur"
If it doesnt fix it ,go to game install folder and inside theres a folder in that called APEX. inside there are all the DLL's for nvidia physxs.
Move the file named APEX_Particles_x64.dll into a new folder or just delete it.

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Working fine on my end, windows 8.1 too! BF4 is fine!
> If you got the latest patch disable "dynamic fur"
> If it doesnt fix it ,go to game install folder and inside theres a folder in that called APEX. inside there are all the DLL's for nvidia physxs.
> Move the file named APEX_Particles_x64.dll into a new folder or just delete it.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Wuhhh? I thought the fur was only in Ghosts.


----------



## Gorki

Ordered one Ti but I'm stil undecided about block, EK's copper +acetal or nickel +acetal.
I just hope cleaning copper is not that pain.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Wuhhh? I thought the fur was only in Ghosts.


It is! i just forgot to add it!








AB OSD in BF4 works fine! But COD Ghosts with dynamic fur crashes!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorki*
> 
> Ordered one Ti but I'm stil undecided about block, EK's copper +acetal or nickel +acetal.
> I just hope cleaning copper is not that pain.


The best recommendation for copper is to treat it with a thin coat of rustoleum clear coat(it comes off easy with vinegar). Just put tape over the contact points, & spray on a light coat. For nickel - you NEED to run an anti-corrosive of some sort. I'm using red line water wetter this time around.


----------



## sepol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Working fine on my end, windows 8.1 too! BF4 is fine!
> In COD Ghosts If you got the latest patch disable "dynamic fur"
> If it doesnt fix it ,go to game install folder and inside theres a folder in that called APEX. inside there are all the DLL's for nvidia physxs.
> Move the file named APEX_Particles_x64.dll into a new folder or just delete it.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


If I set OSD it crashes. Works fine if I dont...


----------



## latprod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> @Latprod you don't NEED the link, it's just the easiest way to go about linking the GPU's together. You want the "Z77" format if you do go for the EK link, or you can use what Chron linked above. It's 99% aesthetics, 1% serial/parallel flow. Parallel is recommended for dual GPU most of the time.
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_1018_1038_1207&products_id=37782 is the EK-FC-Link (non CSQ) the CSQ design WILL NOT FIT due to different port shape.


Thanks, I've got no idea what QSC is. So this is the one you're talking about? http://techbay.no/product.html/ek-fc-terminal-dual-z77-serial?category_id=214
W


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latprod*
> 
> Thanks, I've got no idea what QSC is. So this is the one you're talking about? http://techbay.no/product.html/ek-fc-terminal-dual-z77-serial?category_id=214
> W


csq is the EK product line Circle square design, their waterblocks with all the circles on them are csq. its just an aesthetics thing really.


----------



## Gorki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The best recommendation for copper is to treat it with a thin coat of rustoleum clear coat(it comes off easy with vinegar). Just put tape over the contact points, & spray on a light coat. For nickel - you NEED to run an anti-corrosive of some sort. I'm using red line water wetter this time around.


I thought there are some kind of polish paste for copper and for nickel I was not aware that you NEED to use anti-corrosive of something like that.
One more thing that concerns me even more is nickel plating on EK blocks, I remember 2-3 years back EK had problems with their coating. but haven't find and prob lately.
On the other hand rads are not nickel plated neither, no matter what you'll sitl have to wash/clean /maintain your loop for time to time no matter what material used, right?


----------



## CroakV

Well, I think Amazon UK just solved my radiator conundrum. Caught the Carbide Air 540 on sale for £110, and for some reason shipping from UK to Malta on this particular case is dirt cheap (£12! 750D cost is £100!). After conversion, worked out to a paltry €134 shipped to my door. Plenty of room for a 360/240 setup, now it's just down to figuring out what water cooling bits I want to go with.

Still leaning towards the XSPC VGA blocks though, find them the most attractive of the current crop so far, and if I go that route, it just makes sense to go with the Raystorm CPU block as well.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Will not having my overclock on a multiple of 13 cause driver crashes, and directx hung errors?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> Well, I think Amazon UK just solved my radiator conundrum. Caught the Carbide Air 540 on sale for £110, and for some reason shipping from UK to Malta on this particular case is dirt cheap (£12! 750D cost is £100!). After conversion, worked out to a paltry €134 shipped to my door. Plenty of room for a 360/240 setup, now it's just down to figuring out what water cooling bits I want to go with.
> 
> Still leaning towards the XSPC VGA blocks though, find them the most attractive of the current crop so far, and if I go that route, it just makes sense to go with the Raystorm CPU block as well.


Not sure how this belongs here but if it had a like button i'd be all over it.


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Not sure how this belongs here but if it had a like button i'd be all over it.


Heh, it doesn't really, but I'd asked a few pages back about a 240 GPU-only loop being enough for SLI Ti's, because that's all I could fit in my current case.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> Heh, it doesn't really, but I'd asked a few pages back about a 240 GPU-only loop being enough for SLI Ti's, because that's all I could fit in my current case.


You'd be trying to cool at least 500W with a 240MM. I don't see that functioning.


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> You'd be trying to cool at least 500W with a 240MM. I don't see that functioning.


Me either, hence the new case that'll have easy mounting and room for a front 360 and top 240 with no modding.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorki*
> 
> I thought there are some kind of polish paste for copper and for nickel I was not aware that you NEED to use anti-corrosive of something like that.
> One more thing that concerns me even more is nickel plating on EK blocks, I remember 2-3 years back EK had problems with their coating. but haven't find and prob lately.
> On the other hand rads are not nickel plated neither, no matter what you'll sitl have to wash/clean /maintain your loop for time to time no matter what material used, right?


Basically. If you don't clean out your rads like a mad man the flux will eat away @ your nickel pretty quick. See the user emmett? I'm pretty much convinced that's user error to some extent. Coolants are made up of anti-corrosion & Anti-bacteria/algae.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latprod*
> 
> Thanks, I've got no idea what QSC is. So this is the one you're talking about? http://techbay.no/product.html/ek-fc-terminal-dual-z77-serial?category_id=214
> W


That's a Tri-SLI terminal for your style(spacing) of board. it's the correct one if you are running 3x GPU's, does that motherboard have a PLX chip? If not, it can't support tri-sli.

You wan't "triple slot dual parallel"


----------



## sircuddles

Anyone else's card REALLY not like memory OCs? 1260 core has been stable for ~2 days so I started trying to get the memory up there and even at 100 Mhz I get hard boots.

Memory doesn't have much of an impact on performance, but still... kinda sucks.


----------



## Zed03

I was able to boost it 230mhz from stock and stopped trying to go any further because it showed no performance improvement. I wouldn't worry about it, the gain wasn't even 0.2 frames.


----------



## skupples

Men is already strapped at 7ghz


----------



## Furlans

I can bench at +330Mhz on memory
I can bench at 1250mhz on The core but i am noto stable...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepol*
> 
> If I set OSD it crashes. Works fine if I dont...


Lots of people with that problem too! Guess you´ll have to wait for the beta 18 then, it wont take long!
Meanwhile you can try this:

_" Added OSD visibility on/off/toggle hotkeys support in x64 applications for current version of Afterburner. It is no longer necessary to wait for updated AB to get this functionality working"_

Set a hotkey and toggle OSD in game to see if it works that way!
And read this and see if anything applies:

*RTSS 6.0 Known limitations*:
_- RivaTuner Statistics Server can be incompatible with some third-party On-Screen Display software (e.g. XFire or Steam In-Game Chat). The limitation is not specific to our product, many third-party products are designed to be the only On-Screen Display products in the system and to block their own functionality when any other On-Screen Display software is running
- Anticheat systems of some online games may restrict On-Screen Display usage and block connection to the server when the RivaTuner Statistics Server is running
- PNG screenshot capture is currently not supported in 64-bit applications
- RTV1 encoder performance in 64-bit applications is currently lower than in 32-bit applications
-Stealth hooking mode is currently not supported in 64-bit applications, so it is strongly not recommended to run other 64-bit On- Screen Display software in conjunction with RivaTuner Statistics Server_

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## lilchronic

i was able to bench @ 3750Mhz (+750) mem

but was only stable at 3450Mhz (+450) mem


----------



## sircuddles

Thanks for the replies, looks like my memory just hit the bottom of the RNG lotto. Oh well, at least it wasn't the core.


----------



## sepol

@OccamRazor Thanks, I will try later when I get home.


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuietGamer*
> 
> I was seeing just under 204k avg with the card at 1100 mhz on a 8900 unit.
> 
> My 780 @ 1100 mhz is reporting 158k on 8900 unit.
> 
> The fan went bad on the Ti so returned it for a 780 classy and it is reporting
> 
> 183k @ 1228mhz on a 8900 unit..
> 
> In summary, the Ti is worth 45k +/- more ppd at 1100mhz according to my very unscientific comparison.
> 
> This all happened during the FFW the last couple of days.
> 
> Since I do not have the Ti any more, Please remove me from the owners list.
> 
> I will be back when the Classy Ti becomes available.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> I have never ran my card @ stock but @ 1351/3875 I get 272K w/ an 8900.


Thanks guys, I bit the bullet and paid my $138 for step up. Now I just have to wait for them to approve it and mail in my 780 FTW. I hope OS X adds 780Ti support soon, fortunately someone found a way to get the basics to run in the meantime. I've got my fingers crossed for a decent clocking 780Ti to show up.

What seems to be the average stock voltage 780Ti overclock? 1200mhz? 1250mhz? Or is that asking too much, I read about everyone getting 1200-1300+, but it is hard to tell what is really happening with all the overvolting in this thread.


----------



## sircuddles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> What seems to be the average stock voltage 780Ti overclock? 1200mhz? 1250mhz? Or is that asking too much, I read about everyone getting 1200-1300+, but it is hard to tell what is really happening with all the overvolting in this thread.


Not much reason to keep it at stock voltage, the default cooler keeps it below 75c at full voltage (1.2v) and full load. It seems the average OC is around 1200, I've only seen a few that have hit 1300.


----------



## brandon6199

Time for these GTX 780 Ti's to get wet


----------



## sepol

@Skynet, here is my 780 Ti ASIC quality readout. Congratulations for your great work.


----------



## Bull56

Any Voltage news?

I need more than 1,212V


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bull56*
> 
> Any Voltage news?
> 
> I need more than 1,212V


Nop! only when AB beta 18 is released (couple more days i believe) we can check if the database was updated with the Ti and only then we can start to work on it, but no promises!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Jacoblab

Just ordered two 780Ti Classifieds, two 780 classified waterblocks and backplates!
Cannot wait to be a part of this club!


----------



## axizor

Should I get the Gigabyte ghz edition card when it comes out? It seems like a really nice card


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axizor*
> 
> Should I get the Gigabyte ghz edition card when it comes out? It seems like a really nice card


get the evga classified version imo


----------



## axizor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> get the evga classified version imo


What does the classified version have that makes it better than Gigabyte's?

(Honestly don't know too much about these cards, just trying to learn as much as I can before I buy







)


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axizor*
> 
> What does the classified version have that makes it better than Gigabyte's?
> 
> (Honestly don't know too much about these cards, just trying to learn as much as I can before I buy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


the classified has a custom pcb that gives it extra stability for higher overclocks, and the custom cooling on it is awesome.

and its only a few bucks more.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sircuddles*
> 
> Thanks for the replies, looks like my memory just hit the bottom of the RNG lotto. Oh well, at least it wasn't the core.


Should try one of the asus modded bios, they tend to have better timings. Sky's Titan Rev 2 has allowed me to run +500 easy, when I was stuck @ ~150 before.


----------



## CommanderJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> the classified has a custom pcb that gives it extra stability for higher overclocks, and the custom cooling on it is awesome.
> 
> and its only a few bucks more.


How do you know it's price? I can't find it listed anywhere, even EVGA still has it listed as 'coming soon.'

Edit:
Nevermind, I found a listing on overclockers uk.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CommanderJ*
> 
> How do you know it's price? I can't find it listed anywhere, even EVGA still has it listed as 'coming soon.'


http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=03G-P4-2888-KR

it just released not even an hour ago lol.


----------



## CommanderJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=03G-P4-2888-KR
> 
> it just released not even an hour ago lol.


Ah..on the EVGA EU page I normally get directed to, it's not listed. Thanks, though









Do you really think the classy will do better than most other custom Ti's on air? I'm thinking about waiting for it, but the Gainward phantom with unlocked voltage is looking pretty sweet right now. Obviously the classy has a ton more VRMs and dual bios and all, I'm just not sure that will help all that much on air.


----------



## skupples

be careful nickel owners. Make sure you use anti-corrosion coolant.


----------



## Arm3nian

Just to throw this out there, the screws that come with the evga 780ti backplate don't actually fit in the ek acetal block. The ones that come with the ek block are too short with the backplate on.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Just to throw this out there, the screws that come with the evga 780ti backplate don't actually fit in the ek acetal block. The ones that come with the ek block are too short with the backplate on.


That's just dumb as hell.


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That's just dumb as hell.


You would think they could include some extra screws to make it compatible for the price you pay. You could take the ones you have to your local hardware store and see if they have one just a bit longer. That is what i did with my CPU underside heatsink.


----------



## szeged

lowes+ dremel = no backplate/waterblock compatibility problems


----------



## brandon6199

Like this?


----------



## Azazil1190

where is the 780 ti class in Europe?????


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> where is the 780 ti class in Europe?????


if its anything like the 780 classy, it wont show up for another couple weeks in europe


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> if its anything like the 780 classy, it wont show up for another couple weeks in europe


Perfect pfff why this?Do you know?And now i already put my 780 ti for sell


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> Perfect pfff why this?Do you know?And now i already put my 780 ti for sell


not sure why they do it


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> not sure why they do it


okkk if we dont see the class in Eur. next week .I buy another used titan for 500 euro or i buy the 780ti acx sc


----------



## SardaukarHades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Like this?


Please tell me more


----------



## sepol

@To the Skynet team: Why can't the 780 Ti bios have the same 350W default power as the TITAN ? 300W is not enough...


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepol*
> 
> @To the Skynet team: Why can't the 780 Ti bios have the same 350W default power as the TITAN ? 300W is not enough...


It has 300w + 200%=600w what's not enough for ?


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> lowes+ dremel = no backplate/waterblock compatibility problems


Might as well make my own backplate using some spare case lab parts at that point. I really expected out of box compatibility, I know there is always some modding required when watercooling but come on a backplate that doesn't have the hardware to fit a very popular block...


----------



## almokinsgov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sircuddles*
> 
> Anyone else's card REALLY not like memory OCs? 1260 core has been stable for ~2 days so I started trying to get the memory up there and even at 100 Mhz I get hard boots.
> 
> Memory doesn't have much of an impact on performance, but still... kinda sucks.


My oc sheet with a mem oc to show impact

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Am7YcCMfjtqddDRVVmJwVDN5SWZIOWVUS1diUmpySVE&usp=sharing


----------



## DStealth

Guys anyone tried this tool with ref780ti , cos i'm at work at the moment please share, if it works
http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2514


----------



## sepol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> It has 300w + 200%=600w what's not enough for ?


I know it's enough with MSI AB, but I wanted to mod BIOS with my max overclock. That I can do. What I can't do is tweak power limit. My max overclock is around 1250. 1202 stable with only 1,075v and 120 % power limit. I don't need more. That's why I want to tweak my Bios, I dont want to use AB for ever. Once I find my max stable overclock, I tweak my Bios and its done. I always do that with my cards.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepol*
> 
> I know it's enough with MSI AB, but I wanted to mod BIOS with my max overclock. That I can do. What I can't do is tweak power limit. My max overclock is around 1250. 1202 stable with only 1,075v and 120 % power limit. I don't need more. That's why I want to tweak my Bios, I dont want to use AB for ever. Once I find my max stable overclock, I tweak my Bios and its done. I always do that with my cards.


Why don't you do that then?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepol*
> 
> I know it's enough with MSI AB, but I wanted to mod BIOS with my max overclock. That I can do. What I can't do is tweak power limit. My max overclock is around 1250. 1202 stable with only 1,075v and 120 % power limit. I don't need more. That's why I want to tweak my Bios, I dont want to use AB for ever. Once I find my max stable overclock, I tweak my Bios and its done. I always do that with my cards.


You save the bios with KBT, you alter significant changes made by Skyn3t! Why do you think all new bios power section is not readable by KBT? More will be locked out in the near future! Try to "mod" with KBT the XOC bios to see what i mean!
If we can do the volt mod on the Ti, it will be with AB, so, you´ll have to use AB if you want voltage control! If you want to mod your bios learn how to HEX! Dont do it with KBT!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## latprod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Guys anyone tried this tool with ref780ti , cos i'm at work at the moment please share, if it works
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2514


couldn't this potentially do some damage to the ref card?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Might as well make my own backplate using some spare case lab parts at that point. I really expected out of box compatibility, I know there is always some modding required when watercooling but come on a backplate that doesn't have the hardware to fit a very popular block...


I would send EK/FCPU an email demanding proper hardware, & in the mean time go down to the local hobby/plumbing/boating store & get 2 mm longer screws.


----------



## Arizonian

So anyone have any idea / speculation how much more performance are we looking at between 780Ti and 780Ti Classified?

Plan on staying on air. Saw it on sale on EVGA yesterday only $10 difference between what I paid and thought wow, since I was expecting at least a $50 difference.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> So anyone have any idea / speculation how much more performance are we looking at between 780Ti and 780Ti Classified?
> 
> Plan on staying on air. Saw it on sale on EVGA yesterday only $10 difference between what I paid and thought wow, since I was expecting at least a $50 difference.


ill let you know very soon, two on their way to me atm.


----------



## johnnyw

Received my gigabyte reference card today.



Is there any program that support overvolting? Atleast with msi afterburner cant even get the voltage slider when enabled "unlock voltage control" at settings.


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> So anyone have any idea / speculation how much more performance are we looking at between 780Ti and 780Ti Classified?


depending on voltage control/ler +50-100 GPU core at least.


----------



## sepol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You save the bios with KBT, you alter significant changes made by Skyn3t! Why do you think all new bios power section is not readable by KBT? More will be locked out in the near future! Try to "mod" with KBT the XOC bios to see what i mean!
> If we can do the volt mod on the Ti, it will be with AB, so, you´ll have to use AB if you want voltage control! If you want to mod your bios learn how to HEX! Dont do it with KBT!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


I know about the difficulty to find the rigth places on the Hexa. Even saving the Bios is annoying. I tried and gave up on the series 600. Years ago I worked on UNIX sistems and sometimes we had to change records directly in files. A lot of patience and work involved.


----------



## brandon6199

Can anyone tell me if I'm going to have issues with the M3 screw heads that are holding the EK block to the pcb make contact with the EVGA backplate? It's not going to short anything out, is it? I used the little plastic washers that came with the EK block under each screw, but I just want to be sure...

EDIT: See below for diagram.




Is this going to be an issue?


----------



## valkeriefire

Shipping out my 780 FTW back to EVGA for Step-Up today, hoping to get it back by Friday so I can game on Saturday, but I have real work to do if I don't get it by then.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepol*
> 
> *I know about the difficulty to find the rigth places on the Hexa*. *Even saving the Bios is annoying*. I tried and gave up on the series 600. Years ago I worked on UNIX sistems and sometimes we had to change records directly in files. *A lot of patience and work involved*.


You got it!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Guys anyone tried this tool with ref780ti , cos i'm at work at the moment please share, if it works
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2514


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latprod*
> 
> couldn't this potentially do some damage to the ref card?


I doubt it will work! Its targeting a different buck controller, Classys have a different VRM section!

Cheers

Ed

(SKyn3t Team)


----------



## skupples

More greenlight to come eh? Seems nvidida in headed in a direction I don't want to participate in. Unless they keep doing kingpin esiton type stuff.


----------



## jameschisholm

What is a normal sound for a gtx 780 ti to make during 100% load? Just the fan going up, or a slight noise?

When I run skyrim, for example, and get on top of a hill, and look into the distance it gets slightly buzzy?

EDIT: Although from what I can tell, the buzzing noise is originating from the Power Supply!


----------



## Nick5020

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> What is a normal sound for a gtx 780 ti to make during 100% load? Just the fan going up, or a slight noise?
> 
> When I run skyrim, for example, and get on top of a hill, and look into the distance it gets slightly buzzy?
> 
> EDIT: Although from what I can tell, the buzzing noise is originating from the Power Supply!


Coil whine? Its pretty common.


----------



## jameschisholm

Do people just put up with it? To me the sound of whine, sounds like a component is struggling, obviously its not, but it doesn't sound like a "high end" PC if its making a whining noise lol But I've gone past the point of no return from the retailer i got my psu from so, i guess ill put up with it


----------



## SardaukarHades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Do people just put up with it? To me the sound of whine, sounds like a component is struggling, obviously its not, but it doesn't sound like a "high end" PC if its making a whining noise lol But I've gone past the point of no return from the retailer i got my psu from so, i guess ill put up with it


I have the same problem with mine, get a slight whine when I start a game then it goes away. Apparently it is a common problem with the antec trupower that I have.
Oh well I was planning to get a new psu anyway. Now how do I convince the wife....


----------



## doctakedooty

Can't wait to see some classy numbers ordering 2 of these friday sold my ref ti for what I paid for them


----------



## TobbbeSWE

Hi guys!
I was wondering. I owned two 780 Lightnings before and i used the Afterburner beta 14-15 with Rbbys volt mod to get pass 1212mV.

Now i own 2 780 Ti and i have flashed them with Skyn3ts bios. Thanks for the bios Skyn3t! Keep up the good work!










I have run in to two issues. Please help me guys!
It seams like i only can change my voltage with EVGA presicion X and not with Afterburner anymore. I have BETA 17 installed right now. Is it the lack of support for the Ti in AB? The voltageslide is gray and it stays gray even after enable in settings.

Also how do i get pass the 1212mV line? Becuse without afterburner working. One does not simply change the voltage without Rbbys mod.









My 3dmark extreme so far.
You find me in place 23
http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+extreme+preset/version+1.1/2+gpu

Rig.
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/11/ymrh.jpg/


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TobbbeSWE*
> 
> Hi guys!
> I was wondering. I owned two 780 Lightnings before and i used the Afterburner beta 14-15 with Rbbys volt mod to get pass 1212mV.
> 
> Now i own 2 780 Ti and i have flashed them with Skyn3ts bios. Thanks for the bios Skyn3t! Keep up the good work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have run in to two issues. Please help me guys!
> It seams like i only can change my voltage with EVGA presicion X and not with Afterburner anymore. I have BETA 17 installed right now. Is it the lack of support for the Ti in AB? The voltageslide is gray and it stays gray even after enable in settings.
> 
> Also how do i get pass the 1212mV line? Becuse without afterburner working. One does not simply change the voltage without Rbbys mod.


The reference TI have not been supported by Afterbuner yet and without the support we can't get voltage unlock there will be a beta sometime this month we are hoping for TI support but if it does not support it then we will be stuck at 1.21 v sadly


----------



## TobbbeSWE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> quote name="TobbbeSWE" url="/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/4140#post_21364397"]Hi guys!
> I was wondering. I owned two 780 Lightnings before and i used the Afterburner beta 14-15 with Rbbys volt mod to get pass 1212mV.
> 
> Now i own 2 780 Ti and i have flashed them with Skyn3ts bios. Thanks for the bios Skyn3t! Keep up the good work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have run in to two issues. Please help me guys!
> It seams like i only can change my voltage with EVGA presicion X and not with Afterburner anymore. I have BETA 17 installed right now. Is it the lack of support for the Ti in AB? The voltageslide is gray and it stays gray even after enable in settings.
> 
> Also how do i get pass the 1212mV line? Becuse without afterburner working. One does not simply change the voltage without Rbbys mod.


Allright thanks for quick answer! But with LLC mod. It may give a few more mV? I have never done a LLC mod before.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TobbbeSWE*
> 
> Allright thanks for quick answer! But with LLC mod. It may give a few more mV? I have never done a LLC mod before.


No LLC mod will not work on these cards either it will actually decrease your OC ability slightly if you try to use it. They said they were using it for a place holder in the OP. Without AB supporting it won't work since it needs afterburner to control the voltage controller on the card.


----------



## TobbbeSWE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> No LLC mod will not work on these cards either it will actually decrease your OC ability slightly if you try to use it. They said they were using it for a place holder in the OP. Without AB supporting it won't work since it needs afterburner to control the voltage controller on the card.


Allright. But how is it with Presicion X. I saw some EVGA guy use something that looked like Rbbys mod. But it was a hack for presicion x.
Isnt there any haxs for that program?


----------



## brandon6199

So there's going to be a probability that, under no circumstances, will we be able to surpass the 1.212v threshold? I just bought 2 GTX 780 Ti waterblocks... but what's the point if I can't push more volts through these cards?

Surely, MSI AB would recognize the current NVIDIA Flagship card and support voltage modifications for it, right? This isn't some low-end, unpopular reference card. This is Nvidia's flagship model...


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> So there's going to be a probability that, under no circumstances, will we be able to surpass the 1.212v threshold? I just bought 2 GTX 780 Ti waterblocks... but what's the point if I can't push more volts through these cards?
> 
> Surely, MSI AB would recognize the current NVIDIA Flagship card and support voltage modifications for it, right? This isn't some low-end, unpopular reference card. This is Nvidia's flagship model...


Hopefully that's what we will find out in a couple of days when they release a new beta
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TobbbeSWE*
> 
> Allright. But how is it with Presicion X. I saw some EVGA guy use something that looked like Rbbys mod. But it was a hack for presicion x.
> Isnt there any haxs for that program?


Not that anyone here I think on OCN are aware of or we would definetly be all over it.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TobbbeSWE*
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering. I owned two 780 Lightnings before and i used the Afterburner beta 14-15 with Rbbys volt mod to get pass 1212mV.
> 
> Now i own 2 780 Ti and i have flashed them with Skyn3ts bios. Thanks for the bios Skyn3t! Keep up the good work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have run in to two issues. Please help me guys!
> It seams like i only can change my voltage with EVGA presicion X and not with Afterburner anymore. I have BETA 17 installed right now. Is it the lack of support for the Ti in AB? The voltageslide is gray and it stays gray even after enable in settings.
> 
> Also how do i get pass the 1212mV line? Becuse without afterburner working. One does not simply change the voltage without Rbbys mod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 3dmark extreme so far.
> You find me in place 23
> http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+extreme+preset/version+1.1/2+gpu
> 
> Rig.
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/11/ymrh.jpg/


Gorgeous!!


----------



## TobbbeSWE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Gorgeous!!


Hey thanks man!









Yey just got a score that got me in place *21* in the world!

CPU 4930k at 4700ghz with 16gb 2200mhz memory.
GPU Core clock 1261 Mhz
GPU Memory clock 1940 Mhz

I think when the volt mod come out there will be some serious 780Ti domination on that *Hall of fame* board.
http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+extreme+preset/version+1.1/2+gpu


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TobbbeSWE*
> 
> Hey thanks man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yey just got a score that got me in place *21* in the world!
> 
> CPU 4930k at 4700ghz with 16gb 2200mhz memory.
> GPU Core clock 1261 Mhz
> GPU Memory clock 1940 Mhz
> 
> I think when the volt mod come out there will be some serious 780Ti domination on that *Hall of fame* board.
> http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+extreme+preset/version+1.1/2+gpu


I'm beginning to lose faith that we will ever get a software solution for 780Ti, seems Nvidia went to extreme lengths to lock us out this time. They probably saw us cracking the A revision PCB as a two fold loss, A.) more RMA's B.) less classi units sold. The classis & kingpins will definitely start to dominate all of the records though.


----------



## TobbbeSWE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm beginning to lose faith that we will ever get a software solution for 780Ti, seems Nvidia went to extreme lengths to lock us out this time. They probably saw us cracking the A revision PCB as a two fold loss, A.) more RMA's B.) less classi units sold. The classis & kingpins will definitely start to dominate all of the records though.


Then they leave me no other choice than to return my ref cards for two classy ones then







they will cost a fortune no doubt.


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TobbbeSWE*
> 
> Then they leave me no other choice than to return my ref cards for two classy ones then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they will cost a fortune no doubt.


I just mounted the EK blocks last night on my ref 780 Ti's...

Unless someone wants to hand me $1700 cash for them with the blocks and backplates installed, I'm sticking with the reference models.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TobbbeSWE*
> 
> Then they leave me no other choice than to return my ref cards for two classy ones then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they will cost a fortune no doubt.


The classys are only $40 more then reference so your not looking at to much more.


----------



## latprod

I don't get the hype with the classifieds, are they really that much better than reference cards? (excluding the cooler, ofcourse, i'm going water anyway).
All I seem to hear lately is classified this, classified that like it's the holy grail of GPUs.
Can you OC it to hell and back compared to the reference model? They're not just 40$ extra here in Norway, that's for sure (judging by the classifieds from the 780 line), more like 150$ more.
is it really worth it?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latprod*
> 
> I don't get the hype with the classifieds, are they really that much better than reference cards? (excluding the cooler, ofcourse, i'm going water anyway).
> All I seem to hear lately is classified this, classified that like it's the holy grail of GPUs.
> Can you OC it to hell and back compared to the reference model? They're not just 40$ extra here in Norway, that's for sure (judging by the classifieds from the 780 line), more like 150$ more.
> is it really worth it?


the classified cards have a super beefed up power delivery, you can pour volts into it all you want, whereas the reference is still locked down to 1.212v, the overclocking on the classified is theoretically wayyyyy better, but then again you can get unlucky and get a dud card that just sucks.

they are worth their price a 1000 times over for me.


----------



## Arizonian

I decided to run FRAPS and log actual FPS in campaigns. Fan profile is manually set when temps reach 70C to hit 100% fan speed to obtain a stable max over clock I can keep and be stable 24/7 across the board in all my games. I had it up to 1247 Boost but Crysis 3 wasn't stable. Backed down just a tad and I've confirmed my max Core when Boost kicks in to be stable now on everything I play. Only other two games in my arsenal I didn't include are less demanding than Cry 3 and BF4 is Batman Origins and Assassins Black Flag. Core hangs mostly at 1215 Mhz but will boost up to 1241 Mhz when needed.

*2560 x 1440 Resolution - 780Ti ACX* *1241 Mhz Boost / 3802 Mhz Memory*

*Max Temp* - *71C* *Fan Speed* - *100%* *Voltage* - *1.212* *Power* *112%* *Temp Target* *95%* *GPU Usage* *99%*

*Crysis 2 / Default Ultra Settings* *AVG* *113.43 FPS*

*Crysis 3 / 1 x SMAA - Very High Settings* *AVG* *74.76 FPS*

*BF3 / 4 x MSAA - 16x AA - HBAO - Ultra Settings* *AVG* *96.08 FPS*

*BF4 / 4x MSAA - HBAO - Ultra Settings* *AVG* *77.33 FPS*

I'm really enjoying this GPU.









Benching is OK but gaming matters most to me and is FUN.


----------



## Chomuco

new ,,GTX 780 Ti DirectCU II


----------



## latprod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> the classified cards have a super beefed up power delivery, you can pour volts into it all you want, whereas the reference is still locked down to 1.212v, the overclocking on the classified is theoretically wayyyyy better, but then again you can get unlucky and get a dud card that just sucks.
> 
> they are worth their price a 1000 times over for me.


Hehe, Yeah i can tell









alright, I'm still able to return my ref cards, but have already ordered the EK-FC780 GTX Ti x 2 and I have no idea if they will fit the classy

Edit: is it out for sale yet?


----------



## SardaukarHades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I decided to run FRAPS and log actual FPS in campaigns. Fan profile is manually set when temps reach 70C to hit 100% fan speed to obtain a stable max over clock I can keep and be stable 24/7 across the board in all my games. I had it up to 1247 Boost but Crysis 3 wasn't stable. Backed down just a tad and I've confirmed my max Core when Boost kicks in to be stable now on everything I play. Only other two games in my arsenal I didn't include are less demanding than Cry 3 and BF4 is Batman Origins and Assassins Black Flag. Core hangs mostly at 1215 Mhz but will boost up to 1241 Mhz when needed.
> 
> *2560 x 1440 Resolution - 780Ti ACX* *1241 Mhz Boost / 3802 Mhz Memory*
> 
> *Max Temp* - *71C* *Fan Speed* - *100%* *Voltage* - *1.212* *Power* *112%* *Temp Target* *95%* *GPU Usage* *99%*
> 
> *Crysis 2 / Default Ultra Settings* *AVG* *113.43 FPS*
> 
> *Crysis 3 / 1 x SMAA - Very High Settings* *AVG* *74.76 FPS*
> 
> *BF3 / 4 x MSAA - 16x AA - HBAO - Ultra Settings* *AVG* *96.08 FPS*
> 
> *BF4 / 4x MSAA - HBAO - Ultra Settings* *AVG* *77.33 FPS*
> 
> I'm really enjoying this GPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benching is OK but gaming matters most to me and is FUN.


What mission are you benching bf4 on?

Curious to see what it is like in multi...

And if you don't mind me asking, what cpu are you running?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latprod*
> 
> Hehe, Yeah i can tell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alright, I'm still able to return my ref cards, but have already ordered the EK-FC780 GTX Ti x 2 and I have no idea if they will fit the classy
> 
> Edit: is it out for sale yet?


Im afraid they wont! Different power section in the Classy:



Juicy...



Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## latprod

Aw shucks! Ait, I guess I'm gonna just push my 780ti's as far as they will go on 1.212


----------



## NTME9

I see the Classy Ti is on evga site now, how long has that been? Is the KPE to follow shortly?


----------



## QuietGamer

780Ti Classy came out yesterday morning and sold out in about an hour.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drewfus*
> 
> I see the Classy Ti is on evga site now, how long has that been? Is the KPE to follow shortly?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuietGamer*
> 
> 780Ti Classy came out yesterday morning and sold out in about an hour.


That is so true, some more stock game out about 5:30pm EST and we like DDOSED their website, I really want to get one of these on order so I can return my XFX unlocked 290 card along with get store credit by returning my EK 290x Waterblock and Backplate...


----------



## NTME9

I thought the KPE would cause more of a frenzy, not a puny regular classy. JK


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drewfus*
> 
> I thought the KPE would cause more of a frenzy, not a puny regular classy. JK


Well from what I believe and the few numbers we are seeing the normal classy card withh do the same on water as the kingpin.....


----------



## OccamRazor

*RTSS 6.0 Beta3* is out:

http://archive.sunet.se/pub/games/PC/guru3d/rtss/RTSSSetup600Beta3-Guru3D.rar

*- Fixed framerate calculation for Direct3D9 applications using multiple swap chains (e.g. Outlast)
- Added On-Screen Display support for Direct3D11 applications using mixed Direct3D10/Direct3D11 rendering (e.g. Call of Duty :
Ghosts with NVIDIA APEX libraries)*

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> *RTSS 6.0 Beta3* is out:
> 
> http://archive.sunet.se/pub/games/PC/guru3d/rtss/RTSSSetup600Beta3-Guru3D.rar
> 
> *- Fixed framerate calculation for Direct3D9 applications using multiple swap chains (e.g. Outlast)
> - Added On-Screen Display support for Direct3D11 applications using mixed Direct3D10/Direct3D11 rendering (e.g. Call of Duty :
> Ghosts with NVIDIA APEX libraries)*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


We want msi ab beta


----------



## mxthunder

What is the difference between the NCP 4206 on the regular 780 and titan and the one on the Ti ??

http://www.onsemi.ru.com/pub_link/Collateral/NCP4206-D.PDF

according to that white sheet, the chip should be able to output up to 1.600V

is it just because the power phases are laid out differently and nobody knows what values to send to the PWMn pin outputs to the mosfets?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SardaukarHades*
> 
> What mission are you benching bf4 on?
> 
> Curious to see what it is like in multi...
> 
> And if you don't mind me asking, what cpu are you running?


South China Sea into Singapore

i7 3770K @ 4.5 Ghz


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> What is the difference between the NCP 4206 on the regular 780 and titan and the one on the Ti ??
> 
> http://www.onsemi.ru.com/pub_link/Collateral/NCP4206-D.PDF
> 
> according to that white sheet, the chip should be able to output up to 1.600V


Nothing! Its the same! but.. (there is always a but right?) The VRM phases are different with the same number of inductors but with more mosfets and capacitors, its not 8+2 but a beefed up 6+2! And because of that change along with bios modifications with the new power balance features makes the voltage control user end very difficult as you know already!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Notty

I´m deciding between GTX780 and GTX780ti. I intend to overclock using a modded Bios.

From what I´ve seen here and on other websites the GTX780 modded and overclocked is not that far from GTX780ti overclocked at their maximum 24/7 usual OC. Saw 5%/10% increase at the best, like a game 55fps on 780 and 60fps on ti...

I use a single 120hz monitor, I just care about frame. I don´t want anything less than minimum 120fps, even if I have to use 1366x768 resolution. I just care about kills and good aiming.

So what card would you choose, as neither can deliver 120fps BF4 1080p? I don´t know if I should pay 200€ more for the ti... I don´t think it´s worth it after seeing 780 modded overclocked being so close to max overclocked ti...

Thank you!


----------



## Fniz92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SardaukarHades*
> 
> What mission are you benching bf4 on?
> 
> Curious to see what it is like in multi...
> 
> And if you don't mind me asking, what cpu are you running?


1189MHz/1900 & 4770K 4.2GHz

Zavod 311 (64 Multiplayer)

2013-11-27 16:19:18 - bf4
Frames: 105028 - Time: 994844ms - Avg: 105.572 - Min: 71 - Max: 187


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Nothing! Its the same! but.. (there is always a but right?) The VRM phases are different with the same number of inductors but with more mosfets and capacitors, its not 8+2 but a beefed up 6+2! And because of that change along with bios modifications with the new power balance features makes the voltage control user end very difficult as you know already!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Thanks.

its interesting that EVGA went with the CHiL 8266 on the classified. Is it a superior controller than the NCP 4206?

and the reason we have any control at all is because the evga voltage controller utility is just adjusting the offset?
Quote:


> http://www.onsemi.ru.com/pub_link/Collateral/NCP4206-D.PDF
> 
> An offset voltage can be added to the control voltage over
> the serial interface. This is done using Bits <5:0> of the
> VOUT_CAL (0xDD) Command. The max offset that can be
> applied is ±200 mV (even if the sum of the offsets >
> 200 mV). The LSB size id 6.25 mV. A positive offset is
> applied when Bit 5 = 0. A negative offset is applied when Bit
> 5 = 1.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notty*
> 
> I´m deciding between GTX780 and GTX780ti. I intend to overclock using a modded Bios.
> 
> From what I´ve seen here and on other websites the GTX780 modded and overclocked is not that far from GTX780ti overclocked at their maximum 24/7 usual OC. Saw 5%/10% increase at the best, like a game 55fps on 780 and 60fps on ti...
> 
> I use a single 120hz monitor, I just care about frame. I don´t want anything less than minimum 120fps, even if I have to use 1366x768 resolution. I just care about kills and good aiming.
> 
> So what card would you choose, as neither can deliver 120fps BF4 1080p? I don´t know if I should pay 200€ more for the ti... I don´t think it´s worth it after seeing 780 modded overclocked being so close to max overclocked ti...
> 
> Thank you!


This made me want to wait for Ti Classified and Lightning... because I like benching...


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notty*
> 
> I´m deciding between GTX780 and GTX780ti. I intend to overclock using a modded Bios.
> 
> From what I´ve seen here and on other websites the GTX780 modded and overclocked is not that far from GTX780ti overclocked at their maximum 24/7 usual OC. Saw 5%/10% increase at the best, like a game 55fps on 780 and 60fps on ti...
> 
> I use a single 120hz monitor, I just care about frame. I don´t want anything less than minimum 120fps, even if I have to use 1366x768 resolution. I just care about kills and good aiming.
> 
> So what card would you choose, as neither can deliver 120fps BF4 1080p? I don´t know if I should pay 200€ more for the ti... I don´t think it´s worth it after seeing 780 modded overclocked being so close to max overclocked ti...
> 
> Thank you!


imo: stretch the budget and go 780 sli.


----------



## Notty

Nah... I don´t like dual gpu configurations mate. Also I´m a Micro Atx guy, Corsair 350D, Gryphon and a 4670k/4770k 4,4ghz, because for 120hz gaming CPU counts a lot.

alancsalt so basically from what I see there, right now an unlocked 780 does pretty well against 780ti because of oc potential right? You´re making me even more confused









I mean, If I can get, for example, minimum 100/120fps on BF4 1080p no AA, High/Ultra details with an overclocked gtx780, I wouldn´t bother buying a 780ti for 110/130 minimum fps... don´t think it´s worth it, damn I´m so confused. 200€ is money. I mean, I can pay it, but I don´t like to make dumb decisions when buying hardware, specially when I like to overclock and tweak my hardware/software.


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notty*
> 
> Nah... I don´t like dual gpu configurations mate. Also I´m a Micro Atx guy, Corsair 350D, Gryphon and a 4670k/4770k 4,4ghz, because for 120hz gaming CPU counts a lot.
> 
> alancsalt so basically from what I see there, right now an unlocked 780 does pretty well against 780ti because of oc potential right? You´re making me even more confused
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, If I can get, for example, minimum 100/120fps on BF4 1080p no AA, High/Ultra details with an overclocked gtx780, I wouldn´t bother buying a 780ti for 110/130 minimum fps... don´t think it´s worth it, damn I´m so confused. 200€ is money.


GTX 780 is no doubt a better bang for your buck than the GTX 780 Ti.

However, if you want the absolute best, and don't mind spending the extra bit of cash, then the GTX 780 Ti is the fastest single GPU card out there right now... all depends on your budget/preference


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> its interesting that EVGA went with the CHiL 8266 on the classified. Is it a superior controller than the NCP 4206?


It controls more phases! NCP4206 = 6 phases, NCP4208= 8 phases,
International Rectifier (I.R.)*, Richtek and Chill buck controllers are also used in many graphic cards!
But normally when more than 8 phases chill chips are used!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)

*New to graphics, powers the x290


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notty*
> 
> Nah... I don´t like dual gpu configurations mate. Also I´m a Micro Atx guy, Corsair 350D, Gryphon and a 4670k/4770k 4,4ghz, because for 120hz gaming CPU counts a lot.
> 
> alancsalt so basically from what I see there, right now an unlocked 780 does pretty well against 780ti because of oc potential right? You´re making me even more confused
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, If I can get, for example, minimum 100/120fps on BF4 1080p no AA, High/Ultra details with an overclocked gtx780, I wouldn´t bother buying a 780ti for 110/130 minimum fps... don´t think it´s worth it, damn I´m so confused. 200€ is money. I mean, I can pay it, but I don´t like to make dumb decisions when buying hardware, specially when I like to overclock and tweak my hardware/software.


@brandon6199 nailed it pretty much with the 780 having the voltage controller unlocked in afterburner right now it does make it do as good when overvolted, sky's vbios, etc does make it run pretty good against the Ti's. Although the Ti's do have higher stock memory clocks and almost always will clock higher on memory then a 780 will. Another thing is the Ti with less core power will equal a higher clocked 780 and to get that higher clock you usually have to use over the 1.21 v that the 780Ti is locked to at the moment. If afterburner supports the reference Ti's then these cards will take off and you will see them start leaving the 780s in the dust. Today some people will be recieveing there 780Ti Classifieds and we should see some very nice benchs and numbers coming from these cards. I have 2 780Ti's reference cards I am ranked #4 in the world for 2 GPU's In Firestrike. This was my clocks and settings to achieve it.

DOCtakeDOOTY - Intel I7 4930K @ 4.75 GHZ - 2 EVGA GTX 780Ti - 1336 /7940 @ 1.21v - Score 20774
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1267280


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notty*
> 
> Nah... I don´t like dual gpu configurations mate. Also I´m a Micro Atx guy, Corsair 350D, Gryphon and a 4670k/4770k 4,4ghz, because for 120hz gaming CPU counts a lot.
> 
> alancsalt so basically from what I see there, right now an unlocked 780 does pretty well against 780ti because of oc potential right? You´re making me even more confused
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, If I can get, for example, minimum 100/120fps on BF4 1080p no AA, High/Ultra details with an overclocked gtx780, I wouldn´t bother buying a 780ti for 110/130 minimum fps... don´t think it´s worth it, damn I´m so confused. 200€ is money. I mean, I can pay it, but I don´t like to make dumb decisions when buying hardware, specially when I like to overclock and tweak my hardware/software.


Voltage for Ti is locked at 1.212v while the 780 voltage has been unlocked to 1.3v (??) ....so depends how important overclocking is to you. I'd suppose if both were stock the Ti would win.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Voltage for Ti is locked at 1.212v while the 780 voltage has been unlocked to 1.3v (??) ....so depends how important overclocking is to you. I'd suppose if both were stock the Ti would win.


I guess it would also depend on his cooling situation if you plan on stock cooling and not watercooling the Ti would be a better choice also less volts equal lower temps of course and all my clocks have been on air the classy is about the only card going to pull away from a 1.21v Ti OC only because it will be higher core mhz but clock for clock ti wins. If you get lucky and get a ref 780 with samsung or hynix and not elpidia memory you can come close to the ti also there are a lot of factors to determine in the 780s and lottry has to be on your side. Ti is almost guranteed a winner.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I'd suppose if both were stock the Ti would win.




At stock speeds, the TI beats the standard 780 by a good margin.







About 20% better FPS in BF4 stock to stock.


----------



## Notty

Yeah I know, but a gtx780 at 1250mhz (already boost clock) gets pretty close to a 1150mhz GTX780ti from what I see in this forum. It´s worse, of course, but not that much.

Also if I buy GTX780 it will be Asus DCII, because it´s the best option available here in Portugal for 470€. GTX780ti is 670€ stock cooler, no Aftermarket cooling options yet.

Would 1,21v be enough for 1200mhz boost clock?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notty*
> 
> Would 1,21v be enough for 1200mhz boost clock?


In most cases yes, but not all 780's will do 1202....


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notty*
> 
> Yeah I know, but a gtx780 at 1250mhz (already boost clock) gets pretty close to a 1150mhz GTX780ti from what I see in this forum. It´s worse, of course, but not that much.
> 
> Also if I buy GTX780 it will be Asus DCII, because it´s the best option available here in Portugal for 470€. GTX780ti is 670€ stock cooler, no Aftermarket cooling options yet.
> 
> Would 1,21v be enough for 1200mhz boost clock?


I run my Ti with boost disabled, its stable at 1210Mhz with 1.125V, so I would guess for 24/7 I would be topping out around 1250mhz using the highest 1.212V I can get right now.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> I run my Ti with boost disabled, its stable at 1210Mhz with 1.125V, so I would guess for 24/7 I would be topping out around 1250mhz using the highest 1.212V I can get right now.


1210 isn't possible, it's either 1202 or 1215 due to the 13 MHz increment.







Are you certain about that voltage? It sounds pretty low to me.


----------



## doctakedooty

Oh no not the 13 mhz increment thing again pls


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> 1210 isn't possible, it's either 1202 or 1215 due to the 13 MHz increment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you certain about that voltage? It sounds pretty low to me.


well the 780 ti is reporting it @ 1Mhz increment even though the bios has 13Mhz increments............
Quote:


> Oh no not the 13 mhz increment thing again pls


yeah its so close in performance it dosent really matter anyway
1210Mhz is good enough in my book


----------



## mcg75

Not to start another 13 MHz war but has anyone else noticed the stock and boost clocks for the Ti go according to the 13 MHz rule?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> well the 780 ti is reporting it @ 1Mhz increment even though the bios has 13Mhz increments............
> yeah its so close in performance it dosent really matter anyway
> 1210Mhz is good enough in my book


See, & this is what sparks the whole debate. GPU-Z will report 1mhz bumps on any gk110, but the OC software will only register 13mhz bumps. Still waiting on the response from NV_REP.









Obviously i'm just jelly that I can't get 1mhz bumps...


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> See, & this is what sparks the whole debate. GPU-Z will report 1mhz bumps on any gk110, but the OC software will only register 13mhz bumps. Still waiting on the response from NV_REP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously i'm just jelly that I can't get 1mhz bumps...


precision x reports it 1Mhz bumps for the 780 ti


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> precision x reports it 1Mhz bumps for the 780 ti


I guess the 13mhz increments disagreement will never end. Just funny at this point if you wanna believe it overclocks 1 mhz at a time go ahead


----------



## SardaukarHades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fniz92*
> 
> 1189MHz/1900 & 4770K 4.2GHz
> 
> Zavod 31in (64 Multiplayer)
> 
> 2013-11-27 16:19:18 - bf4
> Frames: 105028 - Time: 994844ms - Avg: 105.572 - Min: 71 - Max: 187


Cool. I' am guessing thats at 1080p. Looks like your boosting at the same core frequency as I' am.

I' am running a ref 780 ti @ +170 core and + 200 mem at the moment. I went up to 180 last night but it has been very hot here sydney in the last week (34 degree days) and the boost is running at 1189 saw it hit 1199 with + 180 but not for to long.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> South China Sea into Singapore
> 
> i7 3770K @ 4.5 Ghz


Cool that is quite a intense mission with the storm and all. I really think dice still needs to optimise bf4. I am getting some massive drops for no reason in multi but that could be my i7 870


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> I guess the 13mhz increments disagreement will never end. Just funny at this point if you wanna believe it overclocks 1 mhz at a time go ahead


Jury is out until Miguel decides to respond to our query. To prove it otherwise takes more than one person posting results within margin of error.


----------



## 6steven9

So I just tried OC for the first time on my cards 2 x Evga 780 ti SC w/ acx I watched a couple videos and I didn't want to touch voltage so i just slid the slider up on power and temps to max so 95 degrees and 106% power and 100% fan psu is 860i then i just tried a modest OC of 50/50 and it crashes after 10 mins of a burn test using furmark. Precision X is used to OC can i just not OC my cards at all or is it reaches a power limit?? FYI i don't know how to test to see if it is reaching a power limit. Other specs is 4930k @ 4.3 and corsair plats @ 2133......


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> 1210 isn't possible, it's either 1202 or 1215 due to the 13 MHz increment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you certain about that voltage? It sounds pretty low to me.


Every single piece of software I look at reports 1210 Mhz.

Why does that voltage sound low? every card is different. Thats only 87 mV away from the max...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> Every single piece of software I look at reports 1210 Mhz.
> 
> Why does that voltage sound low? every card is different. Thats only 87 mV away from the max...


& in lies the debate on 13mhz bumps, & if it ever existed, only existed on gk110A, or is simply some pre-defined chart in the bios that doesn't actually mean anything.


----------



## mxthunder

do you guys remember the 54mhz shader straps for GT200a and G92a? GT200b and the 55nm counter parts could move in smaller 36 and 27 mhz increments


----------



## brandon6199

Can anyone tell me if I'm going to have issues with the M3 screw heads that are holding the EK block to the pcb make contact with the EVGA backplate? It's not going to short anything out, is it? I used the little plastic washers that came with the EK block under each screw, but I just want to be sure...

EDIT: See below for diagram.




Is this going to be an issue?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> do you guys remember the 54mhz shader straps for GT200a and G92a? GT200b and the 55nm counter parts could move in smaller 36 and 27 mhz increments


I remember the fermi 5mhz straps.

@brandon6199 I doubt it, but just in case put a small piece of thermal tape on top of the screw.


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *6steven9*
> 
> So I just tried OC for the first time on my cards 2 x Evga 780 ti SC w/ acx I watched a couple videos and I didn't want to touch voltage so i just slid the slider up on power and temps to max so 95 degrees and 106% power and 100% fan psu is 860i then i just tried a modest OC of 50/50 and it crashes after 10 mins of a burn test using furmark. Precision X is used to OC can i just not OC my cards at all or is it reaches a power limit?? FYI i don't know how to test to see if it is reaching a power limit. Other specs is 4930k @ 4.3 and corsair plats @ 2133......


50mhz shouldn't be an issue. Try another benchmark like valley or 3dmark. Furmark has trouble with boost clocks sometimes, so I don't trust it anyway. If other programs don't crash I'd say it is just furmark, don't worry about it.


----------



## skupples

Furmark + Kepler = downclock.


----------



## 6steven9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> 50mhz shouldn't be an issue. Try another benchmark like valley or 3dmark. Furmark has trouble with boost clocks sometimes, so I don't trust it anyway. If other programs don't crash I'd say it is just furmark, don't worry about it.


Thanks I just dl'd 3dmark so i'll give that a run.


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I remember the fermi 5mhz straps.
> 
> @brandon6199 I doubt it, but just in case put a small piece of thermal tape on top of the screw.


Thank you kind sir. +REP


----------



## mxthunder

so this is what I get given a +164 offset vs +165


----------



## jameschisholm

Is it safe to run Valley for 8hrs+ just to test a theory?


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Is it safe to run Valley for 8hrs+ just to test a theory?


Of course. Anyone who mines or folds has their videocards generally run 24/7 for years. As long as you keep them cool that is really all that matters.


----------



## Arm3nian

It said my flash was successful but nothing has changed after a restart.


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Is it safe to run Valley for 8hrs+ just to test a theory?


i run mine over night almost every time I change any aspect of my OC, and sometimes just randomly to verify its still stable. Could be valley, heaven, etc.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> It said my flash was successful but nothing has changed after a restart.


Re-install video card drivers


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> It said my flash was successful but nothing has changed after a restart.


Reinstall drivers!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> i run mine over night almost every time I change any aspect of my OC, and sometimes just randomly to verify its still stable. Could be valley, heaven, etc.


personally i like heaven the best for testing max stable clocks, but not for more than 1 hour if it lasts 30 mins then it pretty darn stable.

i never have gamed for 8 hours, it usually only acouple


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Re-install video card drivers


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Reinstall drivers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Thanks that worked. Precision allows for 200% and AB 287% is this normal? Also, no voltage control for some reason in AB but it goes to the 1.21 in precision. I reinstalled the beta and checked the little overvoltage box.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Thanks that worked. *Precision allows for 200% and AB 287% is this normal?* Also, no voltage control for some reason in AB but it goes to the 1.21 in precision. I reinstalled the beta and checked the little overvoltage box.


Check out my post on PT and youll understand!









http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/14900_100#post_21306517

AB at the moment do not support 780Ti fully!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Renairy

My evidence was 100%.. Its a shame your recognition isnt.

But then again, we only want to believe what we want to believe, so in theory, your denial is only human nature









Peace out.


----------



## skupples

Guys, GUYS. Can I borrow 1mhz from you? I only got 13.


----------



## Stay Puft

Has Szeged posted his results yet?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Has Szeged posted his results yet?


for Classi? not yet.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> for Classi? not yet.


He said he was up all night which means he's asleep. Who wants to go rob his house with me?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Has Szeged posted his results yet?


nope,not sure he even got his card yet


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> He said he was up all night which means he's asleep. Who wants to go rob his house with me?


meh, by the time I got to tally he would be awake.


----------



## lilchronic

im like 20 -30 mins away


----------



## arjmad

Quick question, is there a differnce between the classy card and the referecne cards other than the coolers? I have a reference card and will be putting it underwater soon. Just wondering if it will be benefical to return it and get the classy instead.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arjmad*
> 
> Quick question, is there a differnce between the classy card and the referecne cards other than the coolers? I have a reference card and will be putting it underwater soon. Just wondering if it will be benefical to return it and get the classy instead.


Classi has an extremely beefy power section. See the picture in the link below, the back of the card is the power section, that's what is so special about classi cards.

in other news...

http://videocardz.com/48381/evga-gtx-780-ti-classified-kingpin-edition-brakes-the-first-world-record

KPE breaks all the world records: inc. 1933mhz, inc 2ghz 15smx kepler...









BTW

*welcome to OCN*


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Guys, GUYS. Can I borrow 1mhz from you? I only got 13.


----------



## skupples

just the fail3d double poster.









That last update they pushed borked allot of stuff, hope they fix it soon.


----------



## JackH

Ordered the Gigabyte 780 ti OC, cant wait to get it.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackH*
> 
> Ordered the Gigabyte 780 ti OC, cant wait to get it.


Congrats on the 780Ti Gigabyte Windforce OC, let us know how that does.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackH*
> 
> Ordered the Gigabyte 780 ti OC, cant wait to get it.


I was tempted to get that model off of Newegg but they do not allow returns for refunds for it. Oh well, I'm happy I held out for a ti classy. I am interested to see how the gigabyte model performs though. Let us know!









In other news, the Asus ti DCII should be available real soon for those interested.
http://videocardz.com/48401/asus-releases-geforce-gtx-780-ti-directcu-ii


----------



## DStealth

Just put SLI


----------



## Bajawah

Does anyone have any input on when a 780 Ti with more than 3GB of memory will be out? I keep hearing about it but no dates yet.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bajawah*
> 
> Does anyone have any input on when a 780 Ti with more than 3GB of memory will be out? I keep hearing about it but no dates yet.


EVGA_Jacob loosely mentioned in one of the 780 Ti Classy threads that as of this moment EVGA has no plans for 780 Ti's with more than 3GB for the foreseeable future. If Nvidia decides to lift this ban on the AIB partners, he said they'd certainly look at it as an option in the future. Maybe someone else has a link to the comment, I'm too tired to look for it.

The Kingpin 6GB 780Ti rumor you're probably referring to has been dispelled by EVGA_Jacob as well. Sorry if it got your hopes up.


----------



## Bajawah

Thanks for the info.

*sigh*


----------



## brandon6199

I sincerely hope that I'll be able to push more than 1.212v through my water-cooled ref GTX 780 Ti's someday...


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> I sincerely hope that I'll be able to push more than 1.212v through my water-cooled ref GTX 780 Ti's someday...


fairly sure the lads are working on it hey. it's not like they're trolling you and making you wait on purpose


----------



## Azazil1190

Palit GTX 780 Ti JetStream 3gb guys what do you say about this card???If someone have it please give me some info.Thanks


----------



## wolffboy212

Question.

Just got my RMA'd 780ti back from evga. The last one vrm's fried I think while stress testing with 1.212v with skyn3t's vbios. The weird thing is that I was cooling it with an XSPC full coverage water block and I see people with water blocks going up to 1.3v.

Was I doing something wrong before?Should I over volt to 1.212v again and is 1.3v save with watetblock?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolffboy212*
> 
> Question.
> 
> Just got my RMA'd 780ti back from evga. The last one vrm's fried I think while stress testing with 1.212v with skyn3t's vbios. The weird thing is that I was cooling it with an XSPC full coverage water block and I see people with water blocks going up to 1.3v.
> 
> Was I doing something wrong before?Should I over volt to 1.212v again and is 1.3v save with watetblock?


was your waterblock attached to a loop?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolffboy212*
> 
> Question.
> 
> Just got my RMA'd 780ti back from evga. The last one vrm's fried I think while stress testing with 1.212v with skyn3t's vbios. The weird thing is that I was cooling it with an XSPC full coverage water block and I see people with water blocks going up to 1.3v.
> 
> Was I doing something wrong before?Should I over volt to 1.212v again and is 1.3v save with watetblock?


Ti can only do 1.212 right now unless hard moded. It should be relatively safe.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Ti can only do 1.212 right now unless hard moded. It should be relatively safe.


Does the same for Classified cards?


----------



## latprod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> I sincerely hope that I'll be able to push more than 1.212v through my water-cooled ref GTX 780 Ti's someday...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> was your waterblock attached to a loop?


Hey man, how are your fans designed concerning push/pull ?
I am gonna install my two rads in the exact same spots as you, with the exact same gpu blocks as well. Just need a protip


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latprod*
> 
> Hey man, how are your fans designed concerning push/pull ?
> I am gonna install my two rads in the exact same spots as you, with the exact same gpu blocks as well. Just need a protip


every odd blade is pushing, every even blade is pulling. the guys at BuildAPC did heaps of windtunnel tests on it and found it was approximately 3.38418x better than the inferior push style fans.

yeah man, both my rads are lying down in my 5.25" bays. don't worry about screws they balance pretty well.

good luck


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> every odd blade is pushing, every even blade is pulling. the guys at BuildAPC did heaps of windtunnel tests on it and found it was approximately 3.38418x better than the inferior push style fans.
> 
> yeah man, both my rads are lying down in my 5.25" bays. don't worry about screws they balance pretty well.
> 
> good luck


Hold on explain that fan style a bit further.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Does the same for Classified cards?


Class I should be 1.35 w software more with evbot


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Hold on explain that fan style a bit further.


It was astute of you to pick up on a key detail i missed previously; you were not doubt thinking "how could i possibly have a fan which alternates between push and pull blades when it is common knowledge that GT AP-15's have 9 blades?" (aka uneven number of blades).

The explanation is quite simple really; I have orientated my fans so that there are 5 blades pushing and 4 blades pulling. I've really made it a priority to achieve positive pressure in my chassis so dust doesn't seep into my coolant tubes!

Thanks for hinting at that


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> It was astute of you to pick up on a key detail i missed previously; you were not doubt thinking "how could i possibly have a fan which alternates between push and pull blades when it is common knowledge that GT AP-15's have 9 blades?" (aka uneven number of blades).
> 
> The explanation is quite simple really; I have orientated my fans so that there are 5 blades pushing and 4 blades pulling. I've really made it a priority to achieve positive pressure in my chassis so dust doesn't seep into my coolant tubes!
> 
> Thanks for hinting at that


Ok so your talking about the physical plastic fan blades and not having fans alternate on the radiator?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Ok so your talking about the physical plastic fan blades and not having fans alternate on the radiator?


yes


----------



## Rodman

Whats up guys. I built this beast about 2 weeks ago. First PC build since 2004. Haven't had time to post pics of validations. Been learning a lot from reading and watching videos on Overclocking etc. Just got back from deployment so I spoiled myself with a nice present after fighting for 9 months out in Afghanistan. Thanks for all the help from random people and posts I've been reading on. I have not flashed my cards yet =\ still messing around with stock bios. Thanks again for this wonderful thread and info.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/9ufee/

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/kxp64/







Will update system specs later on.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Does the same for Classified cards?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Class I should be 1.35 w software more with evbot


Actually, the Classified Ti has a new over voltage tool that is suppose to allow 1.5v through software.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Actually, the Classified Ti has a new over voltage tool that is suppose to allow 1.5v through software.


1.5v?


----------



## skyn3t

*U*pdate 12/12/2013
Ez3flash with PLX chip
Added support to owners with PLX chip and guide how to.

Ez3flash.zip 365k .zip file


Code:



Code:


For PLX chip owners you must understand how to skip the PLX chip with ez3flash
I have added a *PLX-CHIP.png* into this new revision to show you how to skip PLX and flash
each GPU.

This is how you display adapter should look like when you have PLX (8747h) among the GPU.
Nvflash read's GPU "0" to "5" ez3flsh show's GPU "1" to "6".

This is side by side Nvflash with Ez3flash.

*Nvflash*                      *Ez3flash*
Select display adapter:        Process number
<0> PLX (8747h)  >>>>>>>  # 5.  nvflash -i0 -4 -5 -6  " Flash GPU #1 " 
<1> GeForce GTX  >>>>>>>  # 6.  nvflash -i1 -4 -5 -6  " Flash GPU #2 "
<2> GeForce GTX  >>>>>>>  # 7.  nvflash -i2 -4 -5 -6  " Flash GPU #3 "
<3> PLX (8747h)  >>>>>>>  # 8.  nvflash -i3 -4 -5 -6  " Flash GPU #4 "
<4> GeForce GTX  >>>>>>>  # 9.  nvflash -i4 -4 -5 -6  " Flash GPU #5 "
<5> GeForce GTX  >>>>>>>  # 10. nvflash -i5 -4 -5 -6  " Flash GPU #6 "
Select a number (ESC to quit):

Now you can flash four GPU with PLX chip with easy flash you just need to match the 
*Select a number (ESC to quit): *

to flash all GTX your Process number is : 6,7,9,10
5 and 8 is the PLX chip.

enjoy it

skyn3t


----------



## skupples

I guess that makes sense since you can no longer get Eevee bot no it makes me wonder what the point of the kingpin Kardon unless kingpin literally has no voltage limit


----------



## Stay Puft

Patiently awaiting szeged's results


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Patiently awaiting szeged's results


He is eating cheetos and drinking coke right now LOL. Come on Szeged's give us some stock bios and stock clocks low and high than switch to 900w the trip the breaker.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> He is eating cheetos and drinking coke right now LOL. Come on Szeged's give us some stock bios and stock clocks low and high than switch to 900w the trip the breaker.












Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## lilchronic

lolz he's got to spend an hour of taking pictures before he put's it in his system


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lolz he's got to spend an hour of taking pictures before he put's it in his system


posting from the classy right now







3dmark is updating...then its bench time!

gonna wait till next wednesday to put the waterblock on it because i plan to switch my rig from the 900D to the STH10 on wednesday, dont wanna redo the loop 15 times in between then, so more air benching for me for now lol.

did you manage to get a classy btw?


----------



## brandon6199

sgezed... That's sick! Congrats man


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> posting from the classy right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3dmark is updating...then its bench time!
> 
> gonna wait till next wednesday to put the waterblock on it because i plan to switch my rig from the 900D to the STH10 on wednesday, dont wanna redo the loop 15 times in between then, so more air benching for me for now lol.
> 
> did you manage to get a classy btw?


not yet, evga wont take paypal payment







so im just waiting for newegg.

...... OCN is acting weird


----------



## skyn3t

Lol that's love hahahahaha. Where is the caviar & champain.









Nice bro, now is time to warm up and make it shoot to the roof.


----------



## headiesbro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headiesbro*
> 
> Hey guys I am having a really weird problem since installing windows 8.1
> 
> My card clocks up to 980mhz and back down to 324mhz every 2 seconds, causing my fans to constantly spin up. I didn't have this issue on windows 7 64 bit. Here is a screenshot: http://i.imgur.com/ufk05yZ.jpg
> 
> This is happening with absolutely no programs running, and the card reading 0-2% gpu load. I am not currently overclocked, and I only use EVGA precision to turn on the fan curve, otherwise the card would idle at 55C due to the fact it keeps clocking up constantly. On windows 7, unless I was in a game, the card would sit at 324mhz and 33C
> 
> I have already tried re-seating the card and reinstalling the drivers, to no avail. Anyone know what is going on?


Didn't see anyone respond to this... Hoping someone who knows how to fix it will see this.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Lol that's love hahahahaha. Where is the caviar & champain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice bro, now is time to warm up and make it shoot to the roof.


already put your bios on the ln2 tab, on stock bios it clocks to 1150 out of the box, no tweaks at all. About to test yours out on air and see how far it can go, will install the waterblock on wednesday when i migrate the rig from the 900D to the sth10


----------



## skyn3t

Cool.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> already put your bios on the ln2 tab, on stock bios it clocks to 1150 out of the box, no tweaks at all. About to test yours out on air and see how far it can go, will install the waterblock on wednesday when i migrate the rig from the 900D to the sth10


Oh god that case transfer its like going from a Moon to a Planet....


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Oh god that case transfer its like going from a Moon to a Planet....


i needed something to house 5 monstas


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i needed something to house 5 monstas


What are you doing a Quad Sli steup on water or something. But i understand.. I had a Silverstone Ft02 to a 900D so I can house 2 UT60 480's


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> What are you doing a Quad Sli steup on water or something. But i understand.. I had a Silverstone Ft02 to a 900D so I can house 2 UT60 480's


check my build log in my sig


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headiesbro*
> 
> Didn't see anyone respond to this... Hoping someone who knows how to fix it will see this.


i would try driver sweeper, & uninstalling all OC utilities, & making sure your OS is fully up2date. Then after all of that, re-install different drivers, then the OC software.

Have you changed gpu bios?


----------



## CommanderJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> posting from the classy right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3dmark is updating...then its bench time!
> 
> gonna wait till next wednesday to put the waterblock on it because i plan to switch my rig from the 900D to the STH10 on wednesday, dont wanna redo the loop 15 times in between then, so more air benching for me for now lol.


Awesome news, since I'm interested in how these do on air


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> He is eating cheetos and drinking coke right now LOL. Come on Szeged's give us some stock bios and stock clocks low and high than switch to 900w the trip the breaker.










Wouldn't surprise me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lolz he's got to spend an hour of taking pictures before he put's it in his system


He's not taking pictures of it. Hes sitting naked with it in a chair caressing it while talking dirty to it...... Ahhh.. I just had a mental image...


----------



## skupples

btw, anyone still having issues with the reply box, or spoilers, clear your web browser cache.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't surprise me
> He's not taking pictures of it. Hes sitting naked with it in a chair caressing it while talking dirty to it...... Ahhh.. I just had a mental image...


You are probably right!


----------



## szeged

Okay guys i did some quick runs of firestrike and here are the results
stock settings on skyn3t bios -



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1291436

first light overclock skyn3t bios -



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1291461

another light overclock on skyn3t bios -



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1291534

another light overclock on skyn3t bios -



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1291559

okay lets stop messing around here and put a real overclock on it -



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1291610

you guys want to know the best part about this?

this is on stock voltage for the classified, right out of the box after flashing sky bios.

ill do more testing tonight when it gets colder.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Okay guys i did some quick runs of firestrike and here are the results
> stock settings on skyn3t bios -
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1291436
> 
> first light overclock skyn3t bios -
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1291461
> 
> another light overclock on skyn3t bios -
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1291534
> 
> another light overclock on skyn3t bios -
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1291559
> 
> okay lets stop messing around here and put a real overclock on it -
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1291610
> 
> you guys want to know the best part about this?
> 
> this is on stock voltage for the classified, right out of the box after flashing sky bios.
> 
> ill do more testing tonight when it gets colder.


Dont tease us MAN. I want some 1400 boost clock goodness.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Dont tease us MAN. I want some 1400 boost clock goodness.


soon, very soon







the fan on my card makes this annoying noise at 75% or higher fan speed, but thats with my face right next to the card like 5 inches away because during my bench runs i was trying to get something from behind my desk while 3dmark ran rofl







good thing i already got waterblocks.


----------



## headiesbro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> i would try driver sweeper, & uninstalling all OC utilities, & making sure your OS is fully up2date. Then after all of that, re-install different drivers, then the OC software.
> 
> Have you changed gpu bios?


Done all this already. Will flashing the gpu bios make a difference you think?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headiesbro*
> 
> Done all this already. Will flashing the gpu bios make a difference you think?


Not unless you had already flashed it. The probability of the stock bios going bad is pretty low.


----------



## Arizonian

@szeged - I'm kind of glad your not water blocked yet.









I'd like to compare the 780Ti to the 780Ti Classy on air and I'm sure others in my boat will like to as well. Like to see what numbers you can put up. I'll be comparing my scores i7 3770K 4.5 Ghz to your i7 4770K 4.8 Ghz over clocks. I'm sticking with factory BIOS at least for some time so it's a good comparison I can gauge my GPU with and if it's also worth the BIOS flash or not.

I may be toying with the idea with a second 780Ti with my AX850 or swap out when I upgrade rigs to Broadwell and use my HX1050. Don't think I'd be able to work two 780Ti classy's so I may just stick with what I have. You know the saying ' grass is always greener' and I'm looking at a $10 difference between ACX SC to your Classified online right now.

So push that single GPU as far as you can go. You've got our attention with every post now as you publish scores.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> @szeged - I'm kind of glad your not water blocked yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to compare the 780Ti to the 780Ti Classy on air and I'm sure others in my boat will like to as well. Like to see what numbers you can put up. I'll be comparing my scores i7 3770K 4.5 Ghz to your i7 4770K 4.8 Ghz over clocks. I'm sticking with factory BIOS at least for some time so it's a good comparison I can gauge my GPU with and if it's also worth the BIOS flash or not.
> 
> I may be toying with the idea with a second 780Ti with my AX850 or swap out when I upgrade rigs to Broadwell and use my HX1050. Don't think I'd be able to work two 780Ti classy's so I may just stick with what I have. You know the saying ' grass is always greener' and I'm looking at a $10 difference between ACX SC to your Classified online right now.
> 
> So push that single GPU as far as you can go. You've got our attention with every post now as you publish scores.


Don't waste your time Arizonian. It's dictated by the silicone lottery as normal.

I just unpacked my 780 ti Classy and been playing around with it. It's not as good a clocker as my 780 Ti SC model is. Can run 1270 mhz in Firestrike with the SC and only 1240 with the Classy.

Maybe when the voltage tool gets done, It'll do better but to say I'm disappointed with the results would be an understatement.


----------



## brandon6199

What worries me is that it seems as it would be possible that a GTX 780 Ti Classy on air would be able to outperform a GTX 780 Ti under water...









PLEASE someone let me pump more than 1.212v into my cards!


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> What worries me is that it seems as it would be possible that a GTX 780 Ti Classy on air would be able to outperform a GTX 780 Ti under water...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE someone let me pump more than 1.212v into my cards!


I hear ya...

Im getting pissed at my card downclocking. Using skynet bios, but when playing skyrim and a few other older games it jumps down to 600mhz range and sometimes 800mhz range, even though the frame rate is not capping out at 60FPS.
Im looking at the bios trying to figure out how these clock states work so I can set the same value for all of them.


----------



## HighTemplar

Testing my 2nd card so far. Not having a lot of luck with the overvoltage tool as I did with the original 780 Classy that I have, so I'm waiting on my EVBot to get here and running Quad SLI for now.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Don't waste your time Arizonian. It's dictated by the silicone lottery as normal.
> 
> I just unpacked my 780 ti Classy and been playing around with it. It's not as good a clocker as my 780 Ti SC model is. Can run 1270 mhz in Firestrike with the SC and only 1240 with the Classy.
> 
> Maybe when the voltage tool gets done, It'll do better but to say I'm disappointed with the results would be an understatement.


Thanks bud, I can always count on honest input from you. Very true on the lottery. Still post some benchmarks once your settled in as well. It'll be worth comparison not just for us but you too.









I think I got a decent over clocker in this 780Ti I'm guessing. Better than any other EVGA 580, 680, & 690 I've had in the past anyway which ranged from poor to average at best.


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Thanks bud, I can always count on honest input from you. Very true on the lottery. Still post some benchmarks once your settled in as well. It'll be worth comparison not just for us but you too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I got a decent over clocker in this 780Ti I'm guessing. Better than any other EVGA 580, 680, & 690 I've had in the past anyway which ranged from poor to average at best.


I don't think the Kingpin will be TOO much more $$, so if you want a guaranteed good binned chip, I'd go for one of those. Jacob said himself that they would be better binned. He stated it would make more of a difference in LN2, but regardless, a better bin is a better bin, LN2 or not.


----------



## verbatim

Hey guys
Anyway to edit the 780ti bios yourself to change the clocks and maybe fan to what you want so you can do away with the overclock software once you find a stable OC?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Thanks bud, I can always count on honest input from you. Very true on the lottery. Still post some benchmarks once your settled in as well. It'll be worth comparison not just for us but you too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I got a decent over clocker in this 780Ti I'm guessing. Better than any other EVGA 580, 680, & 690 I've had in the past anyway which ranged from poor to average at best.


I'm going to hold off until the newer Classy tool is out. I just tried Valley at 1240 mhz and started artifacting so benching is pretty much pointless. I'm thinking about returning it to evga at this point and take the 15% loss as it doesn't seem my Ti Classy is going to beat my 780 Classy scores.

Make no mistake the 780 Ti is still a beast at 1200 mhz though.

61.2% asic on my Ti Classy.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Don't waste your time Arizonian. It's dictated by the silicone lottery as normal.
> 
> I just unpacked my 780 ti Classy and been playing around with it. It's not as good a clocker as my 780 Ti SC model is. Can run 1270 mhz in Firestrike with the SC and only 1240 with the Classy.
> 
> Maybe when the *voltage tool gets done*, It'll do better but to say I'm disappointed with the results would be an understatement.


What? Do you mean *THIS* tool?









Classified_v2.0.3.0.zip 202k .zip file


780Ti classy to 1.5V
780 classy to 1.35V

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> What? Do you mean *THIS* tool?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classified_v2.0.3.0.zip 202k .zip file
> 
> 
> 780Ti classy to 1.5V
> 780 classy to 1.35V
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


1.5v? Someones going to blow one up tonight


----------



## SpecialEffect

Hi, i have a asus gtx 780ti stock cooler... and having quite an issue...



this screenshot is from playing batman arkaham origins... for about an hour probably less..

this is live.



im using an asus maximus iv formula motherboard, i7 4770k.


----------



## lowfat

Cooler isn't seated on the GPU properly I'd guess. Pull the heatsink off the card and verify it is making contact.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecialEffect*
> 
> Hi, i have a asus gtx 780ti stock cooler... and having quite an issue...
> 
> 
> 
> this screenshot is from playing batman arkaham origins... for about an hour probably less..
> 
> this is live.
> 
> 
> 
> im using an asus maximus iv formula motherboard, i7 4770k.


Try and tighten the screws on the back of the card or pull it off and do a TIM swap


----------



## SpecialEffect

Is it complicating to do this? is it quicker easier to do RMA?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecialEffect*
> 
> Is it complicating to do this? is it quicker easier to do RMA?


do you have Thermal compound on hand? If so, all you need is a T6 Torx(?maybe not) screw driver, & a soft touch. I wouldn't recommend trying to tighten the cooler without removing it first. A novice can easily crack his GPU die if they don't know what they are doing.

On the other hand, if you purchased the unit from the likes of EVGA they will cross ship you a new unit, so you have zero down time.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecialEffect*
> 
> Is it complicating to do this? is it quicker easier to do RMA?


Why don't you try upping the fan speed manually to 50% and test gaming temps again. I wouldn't rma over this


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> What? Do you mean *THIS* tool?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classified_v2.0.3.0.zip 202k .zip file
> 
> 
> 780Ti classy to 1.5V
> 780 classy to 1.35V
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


This tool does not work for my Classy Ti.

Unless gpu-z does not read properly that is.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> This tool does not work for my Classy Ti.


Strong Island already verified that it does.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> This tool does not work for my Classy Ti.


And this one?

ClassyVoltageTuner2.0.zip 201k .zip file


Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Strong Island already verified that it does.


Yo Bud! Whats up? Long time no see!









Hope all is well!

Ed

(Skyn3t team)


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> And this one?
> 
> ClassyVoltageTuner2.0.zip 201k .zip file
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Nope, that one doesn't work for me either.

I had no issues at all with the Classy tool for the 780 Classy getting it to work.

I tried running it as admin, no luck. Set it to win7 compatibility mode, no luck.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Nope, that one doesn't work for me either.
> 
> I had no issues at all with the Classy tool for the 780 Classy getting it to work.
> 
> I tried running it as admin, no luck. Set it to win7 compatibility mode, no luck.


Thats strange! Works for strong island, maybe he has some input on it!

"I used it all night last night with no issues. I applied the voltage with the software and my evbot read the changes. I didn't get any artifacts at 1.4v during a valley run."
Have you tried in the Classy thread?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/4700_100

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yo Bud! Whats up? Long time no see!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope all is well!
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t team)


Hey bud! I have been around. Just been lurking more than posting.


----------



## skupples




----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> What? Do you mean *THIS* tool?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classified_v2.0.3.0.zip 202k .zip file
> 
> 
> 780Ti classy to 1.5V
> 780 classy to 1.35V
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)
> 
> 
> 
> This tool does not work for my Classy Ti.
> 
> Unless gpu-z does not read properly that is.
Click to expand...

gpu-z doesn't read it properly. the same thing happened when the 780 classy came out, and only after a few months did it start reading it properly. if you dont have a dmm. Open precision x and watch the temperature and then change the voltage and you can see the temps jump up like 5c. you can also tell by the power% used while benching. i know these are crude ways of telling that it works but it works. Also the evbot reads the cards voltages so I can apply it using the software and it shows up in the evbot.


----------



## Spartan F8

So i just installed my new Accelero tt ii and i get to the windows login and then the computer restarts every time. I tried having the cooler just plug into molex to no avail. Any ideas guys? Please i am kinda worried.

it runs fine in the bios screen just no windows.


----------



## DStealth

Still wondering why all Classy users are benching stock Voltages, when there's a Voltage tool, likes to be beaten by reference cards maybe








Please push them to the limit...2nd ot even 3rd day with them and no real results...


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Still wondering why all Classy users are benching stock Voltages, when there's a Voltage tool, likes to be beaten by reference cards maybe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please push them to the limit...2nd ot even 3rd day with them and no real results...


If I'm not mistaken, two members so far have 780ti Classified and they both got them today. Have patience let them settle into the card, real life time permitting it might be a bit.


----------



## Spartan F8

well i ripped off that aftermarket cooler, slapped the old one back on and all is well. And as a bonus when testing to make sure it was still stable i noticed the stock cooler is doing 8-10 degrees better.









I guess the second reseat of a stock cooler is a charm.......didn't get cooler.......well reseat it again.

EDIT: Sorry Arizonian doesn't look like we will be doing that ACX vs TT II after all.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartan F8*
> 
> well i ripped off that aftermarket cooler, slapped the old one back on and all is well. And as a bonus when testing to make sure it was still stable i noticed the stock cooler is doing 8-10 degrees better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the second reseat of a stock cooler is a charm.......didn't get cooler.......well reseat it again.
> 
> EDIT: Sorry Arizonian doesn't look like we will be doing that ACX vs TT II after all.


No worries. More importantly all is well again. Good to hear.


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, two members so far have 780ti Classified and they both got them today. Have patience let them settle into the card, real life time permitting it might be a bit.


In 2 days I tested Classy BIOS on my ref TI it was not felt from the sky







Was send by a member which has the card








Can't understand the logic from my(Oc) point of view...to wait more than a month to bye a card which can overvolt and when you have it the first think you make with it is to bench it stock clocks and stock voltage...it comes very strange to me really ...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Still wondering why all Classy users are benching stock Voltages, *when there's a Voltage tool*, likes to be beaten by reference cards maybe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please push them to the limit...2nd ot even 3rd day with them and no real results...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> And this one?
> 
> ClassyVoltageTuner2.0.zip 201k .zip file
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> In 2 days I tested Classy BIOS on my ref TI it was not felt from the sky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was send by a member which has the card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't understand the logic from my(Oc) point of view...to wait more than a month to bye a card which can overvolt and when you have it the first think you make with it is to bench it stock clocks and stock voltage...it comes very strange to me really ...


Took me a week with a 60 hr work week that's all I was saying. Though with this group I highly doubt that....lol.

*EDIT* : Just read that post. Didn't mean I highly doubt there's no one else with 60 hr work week. Just meant they are enthusiastic about benching and would easily give up sleep to play with these cards.









On a side note: Just looked at Newegg and it seems the Game bundle is over for Batman Origins, Assassins Creed Black Flag and Splinter Cell Blacklist. Though all the cards are in stock including the ACX 780Ti if anyone was waiting for one.


----------



## szeged

ive been waiting a month or so for the classy, im going slow with it because i want the fun to last a long time, about to start putting it through its paces past stock voltage on air though, so expect results really soon.


----------



## latprod

The classified has finally appeared here as well.... price: 1108,21 $
I think I'll just ....not get those for now


----------



## MattEnth

Hey guys,

I'm hoping to become a 780 Ti owner this week, but am having trouble deciding which version to get!

Trying to figure out which version I should get. I'm basically set on getting the EVGA Superclocked, but there appear to be two versions. It looks like one uses the reference cooler, while the other uses ACX

ACX Cooler: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487003
Stock Cooler: http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-Superclocked-Dual-Link-Graphics-03G-P4-2883-KR/dp/B00GFZMI3G/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1386920155&sr=8-2&keywords=evga+gtx+780+ti

Does anyone have a recommendation for which one to go with?

For context, I'm going with air cooling inside the Carbide Air 540 case. I really want this build to be fairly future-proof, and probably want to look into SLI and/or light OC'ing down the road.

It'll probably sound pretty dumb, but the reference cooler aesthetically looks better  But from what I've found, the ACX version operates at substantially lower temps.

What do you all think?


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattEnth*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm hoping to become a 780 Ti owner this week, but am having trouble deciding which version to get!
> 
> Trying to figure out which version I should get. I'm basically set on getting the EVGA Superclocked, but there appear to be two versions. It looks like one uses the reference cooler, while the other uses ACX
> 
> ACX Cooler: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487003
> Stock Cooler: http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-Superclocked-Dual-Link-Graphics-03G-P4-2883-KR/dp/B00GFZMI3G/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1386920155&sr=8-2&keywords=evga+gtx+780+ti
> 
> Does anyone have a recommendation for which one to go with?
> 
> For context, I'm going with air cooling inside the Carbide Air 540 case. I really want this build to be fairly future-proof, and probably want to look into SLI and/or light OC'ing down the road.
> 
> It'll probably sound pretty dumb, but the reference cooler aesthetically looks better  But from what I've found, the ACX version operates at substantially lower temps.
> 
> What do you all think?


I went for th ACX SC as I'm kind of a silence freak and plan to overclock it on air. I would spare the extra bucks of the SC version, it all comes down to the sillicon lottery (I got it myself because I couldn't find the standard clocked ACX version). I do agree, the stock cooler looks better if you've got a window in your case.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattEnth*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm hoping to become a 780 Ti owner this week, but am having trouble deciding which version to get!
> 
> Trying to figure out which version I should get. I'm basically set on getting the EVGA Superclocked, but there appear to be two versions. It looks like one uses the reference cooler, while the other uses ACX
> 
> ACX Cooler: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487003
> Stock Cooler: http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-Superclocked-Dual-Link-Graphics-03G-P4-2883-KR/dp/B00GFZMI3G/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1386920155&sr=8-2&keywords=evga+gtx+780+ti
> 
> Does anyone have a recommendation for which one to go with?
> 
> For context, I'm going with air cooling inside the Carbide Air 540 case. I really want this build to be fairly future-proof, and probably want to look into SLI and/or light OC'ing down the road.
> 
> It'll probably sound pretty dumb, but the reference cooler aesthetically looks better  But from what I've found, the ACX version operates at substantially lower temps.
> 
> What do you all think?


I'm going to have to vote the way I chose. I've had reference cooler before, there OK but the ACX version does a better job keeping temps down. I went ACX this round and looks aside if I buy EVGA it's ACX for me from here out.

If your doing mild over clocking then it might not matter as much but it is quieter. So you'll have to decide if aesthetics are more important to you. Silicon lottery may work either way technically regardless of cooling but percentages will be that by keeping your GPU temps cooler will increase the chance of a better OC.

As for reference cards they are the best out there. Love the looks since it was first introduced when I bought my GTX 690. Regardless of manufacturer cost aside that gets passed to consumers it's the way reference cards should be made, period. Having said this, I'm happy I held off this round and didn't jump on first day release reference now that I have the ACX.

That's my


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> gpu-z doesn't read it properly. the same thing happened when the 780 classy came out, and only after a few months did it start reading it properly. if you dont have a dmm. Open precision x and watch the temperature and then change the voltage and you can see the temps jump up like 5c. you can also tell by the power% used while benching. i know these are crude ways of telling that it works but it works. Also the evbot reads the cards voltages so I can apply it using the software and it shows up in the evbot.


Tried that too. Rebooted and opened up precision-x and set oc for 1241 and did not touch voltage in precision.

Set 1.25v with the classy tool 2.0 and opened up valley. Instant crash.


----------



## slidchen

I really love my two normal Ti's <3 Beats out of my previous Titans









SLI (1380/1950)


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1294143


----------



## SpecialEffect

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Why don't you try upping the fan speed manually to 50% and test gaming temps again. I wouldn't rma over this


I raised them to 65% manually and after just 20 mins of playing i was at 82 degrees


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecialEffect*
> 
> I raised them to 65% manually and after just 20 mins of playing i was at 82 degrees


isn't that pretty normal? maybe I'm in that 290 state of mind, I'm not sure


----------



## mxthunder

with 75% fan speed, my card stays around 75*C in heaven and valley, using 1.125V in 68* ambients


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slidchen*
> 
> I really love my two normal Ti's <3 Beats out of my previous Titans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLI (1380/1950)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1294143


Holly








Cooling, voltage,brand? Not even single card seen benching FSX so high till now...not to mention 2 of them together, what ASIC and have you tested them 1 by 1 you must have golden Ti's m8...from 5 I've tested only 2 can bench with 1320-30 @max voltage no boost...other were duds... the one with the highest Asic 78.x was the worst 1260 instant crash, and 1240 lots of artifacts....


----------



## slidchen

EK Blocks, 1.21, EVGA







ASIC 74.4% and 76.7%
Yeah but i only tested them separate by setting the voltage to 1.05 with 1200 mhz core on Tomb Raider for around 45 minutes. It was the best way to keep temperature low with the stock cooler.
Still have a third card here which is also pretty bad with oc. It needs 1.15v for 1200 and crashes with 1.21 on 1250


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slidchen*
> 
> I really love my two normal Ti's <3 Beats out of my previous Titans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLI (1380/1950)
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1294143


That seems really really low for a crossfire score...., but wait its extreme.... I only pull 11500 on a single 290x in normal firestrike...

I had to do some double takes and rechecks...


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> ive been waiting a month or so for the classy, im going slow with it because i want the fun to last a long time, about to start putting it through its paces past stock voltage on air though, so expect results really soon.


You going slow? Words i thought i'd never hear come out of your mouth


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> You going slow? Words i thought i'd never hear come out of your mouth


lol









well im trying evbot volts now, but were having problems with blue screens on skyn3t bios over 1.212v, hopefully we get a fix worked out soon.


----------



## Crowgasm

About to invest in a 780-Ti and a second in Jan or Feb ... I wondered if anyone here can give me some feedback on expected performance. I'm torn between a Titan and eventual SLI'd 780-Tis. I will game on a 1440p 27" screen for a while and then 3 such screens for racing and flight sims, perhaps some FPS games, etc. I've read that the Titan's 6GB VRAM makes it the best choice for such but other opinions say not. I'm wondering if people can comment on whether a single 780-Ti will capably move 3x 1440p screens or just one (happily), but that SLI'd 780-Tis should be pretty comfortable on 3x 1440 monitors? Any info/feedback appreciated. Shopping cart ready to be clicked but I suppose I'm having pre-buyers regret pangs.


----------



## Norlig

I dont have MSI Afterburner installed on C:\Program files (x86), I got it on the D:\ drive, is it some way I can make the LLC hack start MSI AB in another directory?



Also, if I try to change the voltage, I immediately get artifacts, I have flashed the GPU to an unlocked power limit bios.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> gpu-z doesn't read it properly. the same thing happened when the 780 classy came out, and only after a few months did it start reading it properly. if you dont have a dmm. Open precision x and watch the temperature and then change the voltage and you can see the temps jump up like 5c. you can also tell by the power% used while benching. i know these are crude ways of telling that it works but it works. Also the evbot reads the cards voltages so I can apply it using the software and it shows up in the evbot.
> 
> 
> 
> Tried that too. Rebooted and opened up precision-x and set oc for 1241 and did not touch voltage in precision.
> 
> Set 1.25v with the classy tool 2.0 and opened up valley. Instant crash.
Click to expand...

ya we are definitely having some issues. Right now I am just using my evbot. But we are getting the bios worked out now. We need to get over to the kingpincolling forums and give FTW12345 some feedback about the tool to see if anything needs to be adjusted or re-written.


----------



## ApeXiTT

hi everyone! Which skynet bios can I load on The Galaxy reference model? My Bios version 80.80.30.00.01 & SK Hynix ram, Is any reference bios ok?


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ApeXiTT*
> 
> hi everyone! Which skynet bios can I load on The Galaxy reference model? My Bios version 80.80.30.00.01 & SK Hynix ram, Is any reference bios ok?


I think yes


----------



## virgis21

Hi 780Ti owners. I am from 690 tread and wondering if it is a good time to migrate from 6xx to 7xx or wait for 8xx? As much I like one GPU with similar power of 690.

Virgis


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ApeXiTT*
> 
> hi everyone! Which skynet bios can I load on The Galaxy reference model? My Bios version 80.80.30.00.01 & SK Hynix ram, Is any reference bios ok?


Should be good to go, if you have issues, fully flush drivers, uninstall all OC utility, then re-install it all. In fact, do this even if you don't experience any problems.


----------



## valkeriefire

The only reason for you to switch is to have more VRAM. If you are maxing out the 2gb then it could be worth it. Otherwise I would wait.


----------



## virgis21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> The only reason for you to switch is to have more VRAM. If you are maxing out the 2gb then it could be worth it. Otherwise I would wait.


But I can get more or less same as 780Ti costs.. After 8xx is out, my 690 will be half price worth?!









Virgis


----------



## Wooojciech1983

I have Zotac 780Ti AMp, flashed it with Zotac ref Bios from skyn and here is my score:



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1292831

After flashing I have used command line to unlock the 1.3V and got correct response as well as the voltage slider got unclocked to 1300 and also monitoring in afterburner reports higher voltage up to 1.3V.


----------



## mxthunder

the amp uses reference PCB?


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> the amp uses reference PCB?


Correct, $900+ card for reference PCB -.-


----------



## mxthunder

Its funny how the 1.3V voltage unlock seems to have worked.. ??
Maybe I should try it when I get home?


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wooojciech1983*
> 
> I have Zotac 780Ti AMp, flashed it with Zotac ref Bios from skyn and here is my score:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1292831
> 
> After flashing I have used command line to unlock the 1.3V and got correct response as well as the voltage slider got unclocked to 1300 and also monitoring in afterburner reports higher voltage up to 1.3V.


Man nice done!
How did you do it? Am i wrong or msi ab 17 doesn't support the ncp4208? I think that if you share your method to 1,3v on Ti a lot of persone here would be VERY HAPPY, and istantly buy a waterblock


----------



## Norlig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norlig*
> 
> I dont have MSI Afterburner installed on C:\Program files (x86), I got it on the D:\ drive, is it some way I can make the LLC hack start MSI AB in another directory?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, if I try to change the voltage, I immediately get artifacts, I have flashed the GPU to an unlocked power limit bios.


Any1?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norlig*
> 
> Any1?


AB only works properly inside C:/program files (x86)!








And it still does not support 780Ti properly, actually NO PROGRAM is working correctly with 780Ti/780TiClassified at the moment as there were no software updates since its launch and the ones that did, contained no 780Ti update!
Its a matter of time anyway!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wooojciech1983*
> 
> I have Zotac 780Ti AMp, flashed it with Zotac ref Bios from skyn and here is my score:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1292831
> 
> After flashing I have used command line to unlock the 1.3V and got correct response as well as the voltage slider got unclocked to 1300 and also monitoring in afterburner reports higher voltage up to 1.3V.


Yes, it will show the voltage but it doesn't actually change the voltage. It will artifact when you OC, you'll see.


----------



## rossb

I have just picked up a Gigabyte 780 Ti OC with the windforce cooler. I'm a little disappointed with it. It boosted to 1150Mhz straight out of the box without any tweaking. However, it will not go any further - even another 25Mhz makes it crash. At this speed, it is only about 5% faster than my overclocked Titan (at 1163Mhz, also not a great overclocker).

I was going to try the Skynet bios but if it will not go any higher even with increased voltage on the stock bios, I'm not sure flashing the bios will have any benefit.

Is 1150Mhz a reasonable overclock? Or should I sell this card and maybe buy an EVGA Superclocked? I would like to hit 1250Mhz, but is this really achievable on most 780 Tis?


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virgis21*
> 
> But I can get more or less same as 780Ti costs.. After 8xx is out, my 690 will be half price worth?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Virgis


Well if you can sell your 690 and have no cost then go for it. The extra VRAM does help in skyrim, bf4 and other titles.


----------



## Testier

Can a solid 750w handle 2x 780 tis on stock BIOS OC? Or do you need a 850w for that? OEM seasonic BTW


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Can a solid 750w handle 2x 780 tis on stock BIOS OC? Or do you need a 850w for that? OEM seasonic BTW


780Ti @ stock will consume around 550/600W plus your CPU OC´ed and system will hit or go over the 750W, the higher the better and single rail as in multi rail you might trip the PCIe 25A rail OCP and the PSU will shut down!
My advice is to get a higher amperage PSU 1000W up! If and when you get voltage unlock your cards (or get classys!







) will consume much more power than a 850W can supply, my titans at over 1,300V plus my [email protected],300V plus system, draw from 850W to 1250W with 1,400V on the Titans!

Here is a note from one of my posts about TDP and power draw:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



"The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB gets its reading from the VRM´s!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TPD:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)

Bear in mind that my system is in my SIG and the only difference was the [email protected]@1,30v! Using triple monitor 3240 x [email protected] SLI TITANS W/ Skyn3t Rev2 bios
and memory at stock 6000mhz!

1306mhz / 1,37v / power draw 124% / load 99% 372W*
1333mhz / 1.37v / power draw 134% / load 99% 402W*
1359mhz / 1.37v / power draw 139% / load 99% 417W*
1385mhz / 1.37v / power draw 145% / load 99% 435W*
1400mhz / 1.39v / power draw 155% / load 99% 465W*
*One card only
As you can see voltage alone will not increase power draw until you increase clocks and dynamically load your card, power was being drawn from the wall ranging from 850W - 1250W!"



Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Can a solid 750w handle 2x 780 tis on stock BIOS OC? Or do you need a 850w for that? OEM seasonic BTW


That depends on your oc for your cpu and if you plan to oc the ti's. If you have a cpu that does not draw a lot of juice then I tjink you will be ok with 2ti's as long as you stay on stock bios and don't really overclock. Some would say without a doubt yes. I think for now you will be ok but at some point I would keep a eye out for a bigger psu if you want to oc


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rossb*
> 
> I have just picked up a Gigabyte 780 Ti OC with the windforce cooler. I'm a little disappointed with it. It boosted to 1150Mhz straight out of the box without any tweaking. However, it will not go any further - even another 25Mhz makes it crash. At this speed, it is only about 5% faster than my overclocked Titan (at 1163Mhz, also not a great overclocker).
> 
> I was going to try the Skynet bios but if it will not go any higher even with increased voltage on the stock bios, I'm not sure flashing the bios will have any benefit.
> 
> Is 1150Mhz a reasonable overclock? Or should I sell this card and maybe buy an EVGA Superclocked? I would like to hit 1250Mhz, but is this really achievable on most 780 Tis?


I always buy evga and have great luck but if you do there is no sense getting the superclocked version they both oc the same chance the superclocked does not have a better chip its just factory oc for you


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 780Ti @ stock will consume around 550/600W plus your CPU OC´ed and system will hit or go over the 750W, the higher the better and single rail as in multi rail you might trip the PCIe 25A rail OCP and the PSU will shut down!
> My advice is to get a higher amperage PSU 1000W up! If and when you get voltage unlock your cards (or get classys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) will consume much more power than a 850W can supply, my titans at over 1,300V plus my [email protected],300V plus system, draw from 850W to 1250W with 1,400V on the Titans!
> 
> Here is a note from one of my posts about TDP and power draw:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> "The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
> "TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL
> 
> 
> 
> (where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)
> 
> Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:
> 
> 
> 
> It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB gets its reading from the VRM´s!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
> The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
> Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
> YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
> Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
> It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TPD:
> 
> aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)
> 
> Bear in mind that my system is in my SIG and the only difference was the [email protected]@1,30v! Using triple monitor 3240 x [email protected] SLI TITANS W/ Skyn3t Rev2 bios
> and memory at stock 6000mhz!
> 
> 1306mhz / 1,37v / power draw 124% / load 99% 372W*
> 1333mhz / 1.37v / power draw 134% / load 99% 402W*
> 1359mhz / 1.37v / power draw 139% / load 99% 417W*
> 1385mhz / 1.37v / power draw 145% / load 99% 435W*
> 1400mhz / 1.39v / power draw 155% / load 99% 465W*
> *One card only
> As you can see voltage alone will not increase power draw until you increase clocks and dynamically load your card, power was being drawn from the wall ranging from 850W - 1250W!"
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Nvm, I did not understand.


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Can a solid 750w handle 2x 780 tis on stock BIOS OC? Or do you need a 850w for that? OEM seasonic BTW


At stock voltage yes. But not if you overvolt. My 780 drew 400w with a 3770k @ 4.6ghz both folding 24-7 100% load. Add another 780 at stock volts and your are looking at 650w under load. If you overclock and increase your power target or overvolt then you will need a bigger PSU though.


----------



## valkeriefire

I just had a great step up experience through evga. I shipped them my card on Tuesday, they got it on Wednesday, they shipped the new 780Ti on Thursday and it arrived today. (It helps I live in Las Vegas which is 1 day shipping from SoCal). Awesome. I hope it clocks well.

Now, who wants to trade my new 780Ti for a Titan? Anyone?


----------



## rossb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> I always buy evga and have great luck but if you do there is no sense getting the superclocked version they both oc the same chance the superclocked does not have a better chip its just factory oc for you


Thanks. I couldn't resist so flashed the card with the Skynet BIOS and I was surprised that I was able to get it to 1206Mhz pretty easily at 1.21v and was stable for a few runs of Heaven. If this remains stable for BF4 I think I will keep it and call it a day.


----------



## Kuat

I have a 30" dell monitor with 1600x2560 resolution.

Will a single 780TI card be enough to handle everything at max settings? Or do I need a SLI ?


----------



## Chronic1

Does max settings include Anti Aliasing? And by handle do you mean over 60fps?

I know in metro last light there are areas where I dip below 60fps at 2560x1440.

In BF4 if you dont use AA you should be able to stay above 60fps.


----------



## Norlig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuat*
> 
> I have a 30" dell monitor with 1600x2560 resolution.
> 
> Will a single 780TI card be enough to handle everything at max settings? Or do I need a SLI ?


Won't be enough unless you overclock it like crazy


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuat*
> 
> I have a 30" dell monitor with 1600x2560 resolution.
> 
> Will a single 780TI card be enough to handle everything at max settings? Or do I need a SLI ?


I did some FRAP monitoring on average FPS at 2560 x 1440 which will give you some idea. Overclocked 1160 Core / 1900 memory.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/4150#post_21367246


----------



## Wooojciech1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Yes, it will show the voltage but it doesn't actually change the voltage. It will artifact when you OC, you'll see.


It does not show artifacts. I have just repeated the test with monitoring, see that AF reports higher voltage then 1.21V:










Maybe AF monitoring is wrong, GPU-Z monitoring shows different value - 1.21V, I can't measure the real voltage but there is one more very strange thing about it.
If I run the test on exactly the same settings, the same clocks but on Auto voltage (~1.21V) I got ~400pkt lower graphics score, and if I raise the voltage to 1.3V (1300) and keep the same clocks it crashes with a BSOD.


----------



## lowfat

The BSODs are being caused by Afterburner. Uninstall it and use Precision until AB officially supports the Ti.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> Does max settings include Anti Aliasing? And by handle do you mean over 60fps?
> 
> I know in metro last light there are areas where I dip below 60fps at 2560x1440.
> 
> In BF4 if you dont use AA you should be able to stay above 60fps.


I have BF4 maxed with 4xAA and get 80-90fps at 1440p on 48/64 player maps.


----------



## Chronic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> I have BF4 maxed with 4xAA and get 80-90fps at 1440p on 48/64 player maps.


That 4930k!


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> I have BF4 maxed with 4xAA and get 80-90fps at 1440p on 48/64 player maps.


strong carry by the 4930k there lol


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> I have BF4 maxed with 4xAA and get 80-90fps at 1440p on 48/64 player maps.


Crazy how cpu dependent bf4 is. Im sure its loving your hexa core cpu. Havent been able to justify upgrading my 2600k yet though. At 4.8 ghz with hyperthreading its still trying to hang in there


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> That 4930k!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> strong carry by the 4930k there lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Crazy how cpu dependent bf4 is. Im sure its loving your hexa core cpu. Havent been able to justify upgrading my 2600k yet though. At 4.8 ghz with hyperthreading its still trying to hang in there


Hexacore is awesome no doubt, especially ivy-e @4.7. 780ti is still a very strong card, especially when oc'd


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wooojciech1983*
> 
> It does not show artifacts. I have just repeated the test with monitoring, see that AF reports higher voltage then 1.21V:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe AF monitoring is wrong, GPU-Z monitoring shows different value - 1.21V, I can't measure the real voltage but there is one more very strange thing about it.
> If I run the test on exactly the same settings, the same clocks but on Auto voltage (~1.21V) I got ~400pkt lower graphics score, and if I raise the voltage to 1.3V (1300) and keep the same clocks it crashes with a BSOD.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> AB only works properly inside C:/program files (x86)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it still does not support 780Ti properly, *actually NO PROGRAM is working correctly with 780Ti/780TiClassified at the moment as there were no software updates since its launch and the ones that did, contained no 780Ti update!*
> Its a matter of time anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Dont bother, what you are doing its was already done when the card came out! there is NO PROGRAM that fully supports the 780Ti/780Ti Classified at the moment
Volt mods are not available at this time for the 780Ti unfortunately! We are working on it is all i can say for now!

Cheers all

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Jacoblab

Here's a few pictures of my 780Ti Classifieds that arrived today.


Spoiler: Pics


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jacoblab*
> 
> Here's a few pictures of my 780Ti Classifieds that arrived today.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics


Test THEM!!!!









Congrats!


----------



## Jacoblab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Test THEM!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!


Waiting for my EK waterblock that won't arrive until early next week =(


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jacoblab*
> 
> Waiting for my EK waterblock that won't arrive until early next week =(


Test THEM!!!!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



ON AIR!!



Congrats again and waiting for your results!


----------



## Azazil1190

pfff i take my new psu from corsair RMA ax1200i.When i run heaven bench and my card is o/c with stock bios my pc sometimes restart.I flashed the card the same.What happend?


----------



## Norlig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jacoblab*
> 
> Waiting for my EK waterblock that won't arrive until early next week =(


You should still definately test them before you put a waterblock on them, to make sure they are operating properly before altering them.


----------



## tigertank79

Hi all!
I have 1 evga gtx780Ti reference with asic 75,9% + EK fullcover and I use Skynet modded bios.

My card pass regularly Valley bench with 1340/7800 1,21V but in Heaven 4.0 I have a problem : % of power limit drop from 100-101%(I use max limit 110%) to 75-76% and I see a drop of fps also....

Why?

I have 4770K + Asus Z87 Hero and PSU Corsair HX850W. I use PrecisionX for 1,21V because afterburner is not yet compatible with gtx780Ti.

Thanks and sorry for my bad english...


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> Hi all!
> I have 1 evga gtx780Ti reference with asic 75,9% + EK fullcover and I use Skynet modded bios.
> 
> My card pass regularly Valley bench with 1340/7800 1,21V but in Heaven 4.0 I have a problem : % of power limit drop from 100-101%(I use max limit 110%) to 75-76% and I see a drop of fps also....
> 
> Why?
> 
> I have 4770K + Asus Z87 Hero and PSU Corsair HX850W. I use PrecisionX for 1,21V because afterburner is not yet compatible with gtx780Ti.
> 
> Thanks and sorry for my bad english...


Unstable OC ...Valley is bench much lighter than Heaven.


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Unstable OC ...Valley is bench much lighter than Heaven.


MMh...it's strange because I dont have artifacts, only this drop of power limit.
Limit of 6+2 phases with 1,21V?
Tnx


----------



## cameltotem

Can get up too 1285 mhz stable with no artifacts in BF4.









Just gotta keep it under 68 degrees









I run adaptive v-sync so its not 99% load which makes the reference cooler not that loud.

God wouldn't wanna imagine running under 70 degrees on a 290x cooler


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cameltotem*
> 
> Can get up too 1285 mhz stable with no artifacts in BF4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just gotta keep it under 68 degrees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I run adaptive v-sync so its not 99% load which makes the reference cooler not that loud.
> 
> God wouldn't wanna imagine running under 70 degrees on a 290x cooler


Not possible unless you put the computer outside when its below freezing


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> Hi all!
> I have 1 evga gtx780Ti reference with asic 75,9% + EK fullcover and I use Skynet modded bios.
> 
> My card pass regularly Valley bench with 1340/7800 1,21V but in Heaven 4.0 I have a problem : % of power limit drop from 100-101%(I use max limit 110%) to 75-76% and I see a drop of fps also....
> 
> Why?
> 
> I have 4770K + Asus Z87 Hero and PSU Corsair HX850W. I use PrecisionX for 1,21V because afterburner is not yet compatible with gtx780Ti.
> 
> Thanks and sorry for my bad english...


Same happens to me sometimes.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Unstable OC ...Valley is bench much lighter than Heaven.


Unstable core or memory?


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> Same happens to me sometimes.


1300MHz 1,21V --> PL < 100%(300W with Skynet modded bios) = no drop
1340MHz 1,21V -->PL > 100% = drop PL and fps.

No artifacts, crash & Co.

6+2 phase limited than OC potential of gpu?


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> 1300MHz 1,21V --> PL < 100%(300W with Skynet modded bios) = no drop
> 1340MHz 1,21V -->PL > 100% = drop PL and fps.
> 
> No artifacts, crash & Co.
> 
> 6+2 phase limited than OC potential of gpu?


No the phase don't limit anything...
And they are 8+2, not 6+2


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> No the phase don't limit anything...
> And they are 8+2, not 6+2


No, 6+2, I have a reference Ti. Custom are 8+2, like Ti Ghz(8+2 and 2x8 pin).
Probably it's a Unigine Heaven 4 problem


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> No, 6+2, I have a reference Ti. Custom are 8+2, like Ti Ghz(8+2 and 2x8 pin).
> Probably it's a Unigine Heaven 4 problem


Reference ti has 8+2phase, and a ncp4208, that is the same ncp4206 mounted on the 780/titan but can manage two power phases more


----------



## Jacoblab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norlig*
> 
> You should still definately test them before you put a waterblock on them, to make sure they are operating properly before altering them.


I would if I could, but this is my first ever personal build, so I don't have anything to test them with. I doubt they would even fit in the case of my little prebuilt I have now. And I can't test them in my new build because I don't have a CPU cooler (4930k).


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> Reference ti has 8+2phase, and a ncp4208, that is the same ncp4206 mounted on the 780/titan but can manage two power phases more


Thanks! Many reviews say "6+2"


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> Thanks! Many reviews say "6+2"


Many reviews are wrong & simply copy & paste the review & PICTURE of vanilla 780 & call it a day.


----------



## Norlig

Any reason why I would be stable and no artifacts at 1275mhz on stock/auto volts, but if I try to increase the voltage I get artifacts and the driver starts to crash?

The GPU doesnt go above 44'c


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norlig*
> 
> Any reason why I would be stable and no artifacts at 1275mhz on stock/auto volts, but if I try to increase the voltage I get artifacts and the driver starts to crash?
> 
> The GPU doesnt go above 44'c


Are you using Precision?


----------



## r0l4n

Just sharing my initial results overclocking the Ti









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> Using skyn3t bios for SC ACX, 1.212V and 100% fan.
> 
> *Firestrike -- EVGA GTX 780Ti SC ACX -- 1335/1925 -- i7 [email protected] -- 12050 -- stock ACX air*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1854479
> 
> *Firestrike Extreme -- EVGA GTX 780Ti SC ACX -- 1346/1925 -- i7 [email protected] -- 6033 -- stock ACX air*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1301930


----------



## Norlig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Are you using Precision?


Mainly MSI AB, but I did notice that there were some differences with Precision with the voltage


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norlig*
> 
> Mainly MSI AB, but I did notice that there were some differences with Precision with the voltage


You shouldn't be using Afterburner until beta 18 comes out. It is likely causing the issues.


----------



## Spartan F8

When overclocking i can get to [email protected] but when looking closely there is a jerky feel to it very similar to micro stutter in SLI environments. When i up the volts to 1.212 and do the exact same test the jerks are gone. It doesn't seem to effect actual FPS or scores just is hideous looking closely. Also it seems that this is the highest stable long term overclock for my card. Anything higher will start to artifact after about 20min of load with any benchmark even though i have my temps under control now(after the TT II experiment went wrong).

Wonder if anyone else who is running a note worthy overclock on low volts is seeing this?

On a side note i have found both valley and heaven to not be very good at stressing the card. Even after 12 runs my card can run 1300+ for about 20min. Then if i take the same setting and jump on crysis 3 it will crash every time and crash quickly. I am starting to test stability with a crysis3 run through a certain part of the second mission(takes about 25 minutes).

Anyone know a good program that will actually stress the card good? (meaning something to set and leave going and not furmark that thing is crazy)


----------



## Norlig

cant overclock it with any overvolting, or nothing...

if I leave the core at stock and overvolt, its fine, if I then add +100mhz it crashes, if I leave the volt at stock and add +100mhz, its fine aswell









Edit:

I can also only set the power limit to 130%, not 300, but when monitoring the power limit, I see it is around 55-72%, depending on if I overvolt or not.


----------



## Rokku

Is there any reason this GTX 780 TI is 524.99

http://caminoodler.com/p/914000/EVGA%20GeForce%20GTX%20780%20Ti,%203GB,%203072MB,GDDR5%20384bit,%20Dual-Link%20DVI-I,%20DVI-D,%20HDMI,DP,%20SLI%20Ready%20Graphics%20Card%20(03G-P4-2881-KR)%20Graphics%20Cards%2003G-P4-2881-KR-%252d%252d-15O00TQVVVCJ98.html


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rokku*
> 
> Is there any reason this GTX 780 TI is 524.99
> 
> http://caminoodler.com/p/914000/EVGA%20GeForce%20GTX%20780%20Ti,%203GB,%203072MB,GDDR5%20384bit,%20Dual-Link%20DVI-I,%20DVI-D,%20HDMI,DP,%20SLI%20Ready%20Graphics%20Card%20(03G-P4-2881-KR)%20Graphics%20Cards%2003G-P4-2881-KR-%252d%252d-15O00TQVVVCJ98.html


probably because that looks like the most fake site in the world.


----------



## Rokku

OH OK I was searching GTX 780 TIs on Google, and went to the shopping tab and saw it there. I only order from sites I know anyway, but that caught my attention.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rokku*
> 
> Is there any reason this GTX 780 TI is 524.99
> 
> http://caminoodler.com/p/914000/EVGA%20GeForce%20GTX%20780%20Ti,%203GB,%203072MB,GDDR5%20384bit,%20Dual-Link%20DVI-I,%20DVI-D,%20HDMI,DP,%20SLI%20Ready%20Graphics%20Card%20(03G-P4-2881-KR)%20Graphics%20Cards%2003G-P4-2881-KR-%252d%252d-15O00TQVVVCJ98.html


Do not trust that amateur looking site please. It set off my internal scam alert system!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rokku*
> 
> Is there any reason this GTX 780 TI is 524.99
> 
> http://caminoodler.com/p/914000/EVGA%20GeForce%20GTX%20780%20Ti,%203GB,%203072MB,GDDR5%20384bit,%20Dual-Link%20DVI-I,%20DVI-D,%20HDMI,DP,%20SLI%20Ready%20Graphics%20Card%20(03G-P4-2881-KR)%20Graphics%20Cards%2003G-P4-2881-KR-%252d%252d-15O00TQVVVCJ98.html


probably because shipping is 200$.







or it's actually supposed to be a euro sign.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartan F8*
> 
> When overclocking i can get to [email protected] but when looking closely there is a jerky feel to it very similar to micro stutter in SLI environments. When i up the volts to 1.212 and do the exact same test the jerks are gone. It doesn't seem to effect actual FPS or scores just is hideous looking closely. Also it seems that this is the highest stable long term overclock for my card. Anything higher will start to artifact after about 20min of load with any benchmark even though i have my temps under control now(after the TT II experiment went wrong).
> 
> Wonder if anyone else who is running a note worthy overclock on low volts is seeing this?
> 
> On a side note i have found both valley and heaven to not be very good at stressing the card. Even after 12 runs my card can run 1300+ for about 20min. Then if i take the same setting and jump on crysis 3 it will crash every time and crash quickly. I am starting to test stability with a crysis3 run through a certain part of the second mission(takes about 25 minutes).
> 
> Anyone know a good program that will actually stress the card good? (meaning something to set and leave going and not furmark that thing is crazy)


I have similar over clocking going on with my 780Ti. I use EVGA Precision with +37mV / 106% power target / 95C temp target.

Specs read up to 112% power target and Core boost to 1241 Core / 1900 Memory stable in Crysis 3 with 1.212v. No stutter, butter smooth game play. Highest temp is 72C and recently tested lowering manual fan settings to 90% fan speed and able to maintain 72C full load for long periods of time.

Benchmarks tend to allow for further over clocking but are unstable when I game, even if without artifacts. I've found actual gaming the best method to check for 'stability'. If I'm good playing Crysis 3, Crysis 2, BF3 and BF4. I'm good and everything else is cake.

Gaming my Core mostly hovers at 1215 Mhz but in demanding situations will bump up to 1241 Mhz and with current settings not crash. The slightest bump in OC to 1247 Mhz Core ends up crashing. All without BIOS tweak.

I guess one question I have is what is normal for idle temp?

My idle temp is 43C with 42% fan speed on desktop. .


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I have similar over clocking going on with my 780Ti. I use EVGA Precision with +37mV / 106% power target / 95C temp target.
> 
> Specs read up to 112% power target and Core boost to 1241 Core / 1900 Memory stable in Crysis 3 with 1.212v. No stutter, butter smooth game play. Highest temp is 72C and recently tested lowering manual fan settings to 90% fan speed and able to maintain 72C full load for long periods of time.
> 
> Benchmarks tend to allow for further over clocking but are unstable when I game, even if without artifacts. I've found actual gaming the best method to check for 'stability'. If I'm good playing Crysis 3, Crysis 2, BF3 and BF4. I'm good and everything else is cake.
> 
> Gaming my Core mostly hovers at 1215 Mhz but in demanding situations will bump up to 1241 Mhz and with current settings not crash. The slightest bump in OC to 1247 Mhz Core ends up crashing. All without BIOS tweak.
> 
> I guess one question I have is what is normal for idle temp?
> 
> My idle temp is 43C with 42% fan speed on desktop. .


If you have a monitor higher than 60hz sometimes the power phase will not go all the way down and will keep your temp a bit higher. Then there is the possibility you have a overclocked monitor and the timings do not fit in the standard set causing the VRAM to not idle down keeping the voltage up. Also if you have more than one monitor connected it can keep the memory from idling as well.

I have found connecting my secondary monitor to the on board video and running 60hz on the desktop with standard timings allows my card to fully idle down. At the lowest power phase and idle my core sits at [email protected] with a lowest idle temp of 28 degrees. You having the ACX cooler should very likely have between 3-6 degrees lower idle temps i would think(at least in reviews).

EDIT: And my idle fan speed sits at 50% though. My fan curve is set to always be at least at 50% sine it is silent, and i figure why not lower temp may lead to longer life. So with a bit lower fan speed the ACX may/should be about equal to what i am seeing. What is your core and voltage clocking down to at idle?


----------



## Temerario78

Can I have more than 106% with the stock Bios? I thought the card would throttle.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartan F8*
> 
> If you have a monitor higher than 60hz sometimes the power phase will not go all the way down and will keep your temp a bit higher. Then there is the possibility you have a overclocked monitor and the timings do not fit in the standard set causing the VRAM to not idle down keeping the voltage up. Also if you have more than one monitor connected it can keep the memory from idling as well.
> 
> I have found connecting my secondary monitor to the on board video and running 60hz on the desktop with standard timings allows my card to fully idle down. At the lowest power phase and idle my core sits at [email protected] with a lowest idle temp of 28 degrees. You having the ACX cooler should very likely have between 3-6 degrees lower idle temps i would think(at least in reviews).
> 
> EDIT: And my idle fan speed sits at 50% though. My fan curve is set to always be at least at 50% sine it is silent, and i figure why not lower temp may lead to longer life. So with a bit lower fan speed the ACX may/should be about equal to what i am seeing. What is your core and voltage clocking down to at idle?


I have one monitor set at 60 Hz refresh.

I sit constant default 1006 Mhz Core and my memory sits with steady over clock 3802 Mhz Memory. NCP shows single display performance and for power management set to "prefer maximum performance" mode. I keep maximum performance mode because clocks nor temps do not lower even when I use 'adaptive' mode.

Another issue that I'm having is my system will no longer go into sleep mode. Monitor will go into sleep but not system.


----------



## OccamRazor

It seems there is a little confusion about the cards VRM´s!

Here it goes:

Each phase requires to have 1 inductor but can have several mosfets, rectifiers and capacitors, so its easy to detect how many phases you have in your card:
The inductors are outlined in red as the voltage controller is listed too!



There are non reference 780Ti with 8+2 phases that use NCP4208 and Chill 8138, Palit 780Ti Jetstream comes to mind!

Cheers all

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## alancsalt

And none of the Ti can have voltage above 1.212v?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> And none of the Ti can have voltage above 1.212v?


Not at the moment! There is no program that has any update for the 780Ti/780TiClassified! Not AB, precisionX, nvidia inspector, GPUz.. Etc! Not even EVBOT or the Classified voltage tool!
There hasn't been an update in months! So we have to wait for the updates, until then no joy!
As the drivers release voltage control above the 1,212V problems start! Its simple lack of support!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> probably because that looks like the most fake site in the world.










I'd rather leave my money outside then give it to that site


----------



## jhaze84

New 780 Ti owner checking in.


----------



## OccamRazor

Ok guys lets drool a little! TIN sent me something...
Something called: *K|NGP|N*

ON AIR CPU...









Firestrike single



Firestrike Extreme












Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Koniakki

I heard that Maxwell is atleast 10 months away so I manage to save up some cash and ready to order a Ti guys.

I really wanna hear your feedback on this so here it goes.

I can get the GB 780Ti WF3 or the Palit 780Ti Jetstream.

Which one would you recommend? If any here own them I would love to hear your thoughts and OC experience on both. Either here or in PM.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> And none of the Ti can have voltage above 1.212v?
> 
> 
> 
> Not at the moment! There is no program that has any update for the 780Ti/780TiClassified! Not AB, precisionX, nvidia inspector, GPUz.. Etc! Not even EVBOT or the Classified voltage tool!
> There hasn't been an update in months! So we have to wait for the updates, until then no joy!
> As the drivers release voltage control above the 1,212V problems start! Its simple lack of support!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)
Click to expand...

And they'll probably give the K|NGP|N Classified to every overclocker in the higher ranks (like Gigabyte with the X58A-OC) before releasing it to the public so that there will be little chance for any of us minnows to have a passing moment in the bot ranks...

The 1.212v limitation is frustrating.... I have the mun, but I feel like if I get a couple of vanilla 780s for it's current 780 overclocking supremacy, that'll be when the voltage limit gets broken...

If the voltage limit isn't breached before the 290x Lightning comes out, might be tempted toward the redside....


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Ok guys lets drool a little! TIN sent me something...
> Something called: *K|NGP|N*
> 
> ON AIR CPU...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firestrike single
> 
> 
> 
> Firestrike Extreme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Look at that physics score.. Daymnnn


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> And they'll probably give the K|NGP|N Classified to every overclocker in the higher ranks (like Gigabyte with the X58A-OC) before releasing it to the public so that there will be little chance for any of us minnows to have a passing moment in the bot ranks...
> 
> The 1.212v limitation is frustrating.... I have the mun, but I feel like if I get a couple of vanilla 780s for it's current 780 overclocking supremacy, that'll be when the voltage limit gets broken...


Did you check my post above? With the Kingpin classified? 1933mhz...








Meaning there is voltage control for the Kingpin Classified!
And we are left out in the cold...

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## skupples

erm... no one is going to say it? Fine, I'LL SAY IT. Looks like he was using +1 bumps.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Did you check my post above? With the Kingpin classified? 1933mhz...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meaning there is voltage control for the Kingpin Classified!
> And we are left out in the cold...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Well, he's *K|NGP|N*. Of course he would had voltage control. If he didn't, who would?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Well, he's *K|NGP|N*. Of course he would had voltage control. If he didn't, who would?


Actually its TIN, not VInce (K|NGP|N)








Vince got to 2000mhz!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## skupples

He also gets to walk into EVGA and say, GIMI DEM CHERRIES.









2k and moar inc.


----------



## Norlig

Here is my GTX 780 ti:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/13/qhqd.jpg/

using the Arctic Cooling Accelero Hybrid, maxing out at 44'c on stock volts.

Inpatiently waiting for updated software so I can run it faster


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> And they'll probably give the K|NGP|N Classified to every overclocker in the higher ranks (like Gigabyte with the X58A-OC) before releasing it to the public so that there will be little chance for any of us minnows to have a passing moment in the bot ranks...
> 
> The 1.212v limitation is frustrating.... I have the mun, but I feel like if I get a couple of vanilla 780s for it's current 780 overclocking supremacy, that'll be when the voltage limit gets broken...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you check my post above? With the Kingpin classified? 1933mhz...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meaning there is voltage control for the Kingpin Classified!
> And we are left out in the cold...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)
Click to expand...

Exactly.


----------



## brandon6199

My EVGA GTX 780 Ti at 1320mhz core / 1900mhz mem at 1.212v is hitting 34C at full load with my EK-FC780 GTX Ti block...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> My EVGA GTX 780 Ti at 1320mhz core / 1900mhz mem at 1.212v is hitting 34C at full load with my EK-FC780 GTX Ti block...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice what temps do you run your AC @?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Well, he's *K|NGP|N*. Of course he would had voltage control. If he didn't, who would?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Actually its TIN, not VInce (K|NGP|N)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vince got to 2000mhz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


If Vince's card didn't have voltage control, 10 minutes in TiN's hands with the soldering iron could fix that


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Actually its TIN, not VInce (K|NGP|N)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vince got to 2000mhz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


2k core on a 780Ti!!! Holy core batman!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> He also gets to walk into EVGA and say, GIMI DEM CHERRIES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2k and moar inc.


LOL!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> I heard that Maxwell is atleast 10 months away so I manage to save up some cash and ready to order a Ti guys.
> 
> I really wanna hear your feedback on this so here it goes.
> 
> I can get the GB 780Ti WF3 or the Palit 780Ti Jetstream.
> 
> Which one would you recommend? If any here own them I would love to hear your thoughts and OC experience on both. Either here or in PM.


I'm asking this again not because I'm impatient or anything but because no one will notice this after all that excitement above with the 780Ti Classified.. Which I cannot afford unfortunately! So a "plain" custom 780Ti would do fine.


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Nice what temps do you run your AC @?


Lol... no AC.



37C in Valley though


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Lol... no AC.
> 
> 
> 
> 37C in Valley though


Those are the incorrect core speeds bud. Use GPU-z or EVGA Precision to get your actual core speeds.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Those are the incorrect core speeds bud. Use GPU-z or EVGA Precision to get your actual core speeds.


If he's using Sky's bios, Valley shows core correctly.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Lol... no AC.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 37C in Valley though


You live in Sandy Eggo & don't have an AC unit? I hope you live up in the hills.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Those are the incorrect core speeds bud. Use GPU-z or EVGA Precision to get your actual core speeds.


Valley only misreads on stock bios, because of boooost.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> If Vince's card didn't have voltage control, 10 minutes in TiN's hands with the soldering iron could fix that


Hes more skilled now, 5mn!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> 2k core on a 780Ti!!! Holy core batman!
> LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm asking this again not because I'm impatient or anything but because no one will notice this after all that excitement above with the 780Ti Classified.. Which I cannot afford unfortunately! So a "plain" custom 780Ti would do fine.


Palit looks sturdy! http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Palit/GTX_780_Ti_Jet_Stream/
And you have this if youre feeling adventurous...












Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Those are the incorrect core speeds bud. Use GPU-z or EVGA Precision to get your actual core speeds.


Using skyn3t's BIOS

They're correct


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Hes more skilled now, 5mn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palit looks sturdy! http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Palit/GTX_780_Ti_Jet_Stream/
> And you have this if youre feeling adventurous...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


I might try that, except I'd have to have some precise soldering equipment.

Or would you have to solder the points?


----------



## HighTemplar

I did a print screen earlier @ 1380mhz with the EVBot connected but I got a BSOD shortly after so I lost it. Too much hassle and wear and tear on the card on air to do again until the blocks come in.

I hope the overvoltage gets fixed with the Classy Ti's


----------



## Arizonian

Well I solved my idle temp issue and clocks are down clocking again on desktop. I'm 28C-30C with 30% fan speed / 324 Mhz Core & Memory. All good.









Now if I can figure out why the system isn't going into sleep mode with 331.82 WHQL.


----------



## Chronic1

Is it true that even the 780ti classified is stuck at 1.212v? Anything higher is unstable!?


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Well I solved my idle temp issue and clocks are down clocking again on desktop. I'm 28C-30C with 30% fan speed / 324 Mhz Core & Memory. All good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if I can figure out why the system isn't going into sleep mode with 331.82 WHQL.


Interesting. My rig with 8.1 Pro won't sleep now, and takes forever to shut down/restart when it used to fly. But the same day I flashed Skyn3t was the same day I installed my RMA replacement MVE, so I'm still leaning towards it being mobo problems and/or the registry/drivers getting funky with the new motherboard.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> Is it true that even the 780ti classified is stuck at 1.212v? Anything higher is unstable!?


I think we finally got it working. 1411 core 7880memory.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1859177


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I think we finally got it working. 1411 core 7880memory.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1859177
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow! Nice core!









What volts for that 1411Mhz?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I think we finally got it working. 1411 core 7880memory.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1859177
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Nice core!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What volts for that 1411Mhz?
Click to expand...

I think it was about 1.33v


----------



## alancsalt

Is this for all Ti or just the Classified?


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I think it was about 1.33v


Yeah just saw your posts on the Classy thread!! Impressive! Did any Valley runs?!


----------



## tigertank79

My limit in Valley, 1366/7800 1,21V

valley

3Dmark 2011 and 2013 1340/7800 1,21V. Need to OC 4770K(for now only 4,2GHz because I need stability for work).

3dmark11

3dmark2013

Screen with Asic for first page:

asic

Evga Ti reference + EK fullcover plexy+nickel.


----------



## DStealth

Guys finally
FTW Classy BIOS + reference card + AB mod are working properly now. Just have to figure PT limits.









Now we just need Skyn3t to use it as a base and to remove Boost and extend the limits








waiting ...
http://www21.zippyshare.com/v/88888925/file.html


----------



## szeged




----------



## modd3er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*


On Air?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modd3er*
> 
> On Air?


yep


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Guys finally
> FTW Classy BIOS + reference card + AB mod are working properly now. Just have to figure PT limits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we just need Skyn3t to use it as a base and to remove Boost and extend the limits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting ...
> http://www21.zippyshare.com/v/88888925/file.html


I take that vBios won't work on a reference 780 Ti?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*


Is 1.25v realistically doable for everyday use on air?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Is 1.25v realistically doable for everyday use on air?


well im in florida so my temps are higher than normal for winter temps lol, but overall i would say yes, the ACX cooler does a really good job of keeping the classy in check temp wise, i ran it on 1.31v just a few mins ago, ill upload the results soon.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Is 1.25v realistically doable for everyday use on air?


While I'm not 100% sure I'm leaning toward yes.

1.25v barely made a temp difference in the runs I've been trying using the volt tool.

In fact, 1.35v hit a high of 77c for me in Firestrike.

I'm running a fan profile that keep the fan % 10 over the temp. For example 60c = 70% fan and 70c = 80% fan.


----------



## mcg75

Also meant to mention that this bios from Kingpin's website uses the 13 mhz increments like we were used to. I go from 1293 to 1306 and nothing in between.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> well im in florida so my temps are higher than normal for winter temps lol, but overall i would say yes, the ACX cooler does a really good job of keeping the classy in check temp wise, i ran it on 1.31v just a few mins ago, ill upload the results soon.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> While I'm not 100% sure I'm leaning toward yes.
> 
> 1.25v barely made a temp difference in the runs I've been trying using the volt tool.
> 
> In fact, 1.35v hit a high of 77c for me in Firestrike.
> 
> I'm running a fan profile that keep the fan % 10 over the temp. For example 60c = 70% fan and 70c = 80% fan.












1.30v on air LOL I'm back on the classy train.

Fan noise is of little consequence to me, I'll probs manually set it to 100% anyways


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*


That test must be very CPU intensive. you are getting 1200 points higher than me with less core clock.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> That test must be very CPU intensive. you are getting 1200 points higher than me with less core clock.


its reporting it wrong because of the bios, my actual boost is 1345 core

also, please florida get colder


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Guys finally
> FTW Classy BIOS + reference card + AB mod are working properly now. Just have to figure PT limits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we just need Skyn3t to use it as a base and to remove Boost and extend the limits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting ...


You use LLC hack also?


----------



## mcg75

The bios from Kingpin's site seems to be causing driver crashes in normal gaming for me.

Too bad as it worked really well for benching with the classy tool.

Going to try normal classy bios to see if it fixes issues.


----------



## TobbbeSWE

Just got in at top 10!







They haven't updated Hall Of Fame yet tho.

3DMark *Extreme* Score *10589* *Rank 22*

http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+extreme+preset/version+1.1/2+gpu

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1281979

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/513/bqzj.png/

3DMark Score *20396* *Rank 7*

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1306850

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/201/rz0.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/11/ymrh.jpg/


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> The bios from Kingpin's site seems to be causing driver crashes in normal gaming for me.
> 
> Too bad as it worked really well for benching with the classy tool.
> 
> Going to try normal classy bios to see if it fixes issues.


Confirmed.

I would crash within two minutes on the bench bios.

Gamed for over an hour on normal bios, no issues.


----------



## szeged

ill just use the bench bios on the ln2 tab and some other bios on the stock switch for gaming lol. yay for dual bios cards.


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Guys finally
> FTW Classy BIOS + reference card + AB mod are working properly now. Just have to figure PT limits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we just need Skyn3t to use it as a base and to remove Boost and extend the limits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting ...
> http://www21.zippyshare.com/v/88888925/file.html


So we can now pass 1,212v? :sbav:


----------



## Maximus Knight

i might just be leaving the 770/780 club for this..but where i am the cheapest 780TI(gigabyte) can get me the cheapest 780(leadtek) + EK block..


----------



## mcg75

It appears evga has found the issue with the overclock bsod using the voltage tool.

http://forums.evga.com/FindPost/2077693


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Well I solved my idle temp issue and clocks are down clocking again on desktop. I'm 28C-30C with 30% fan speed / 324 Mhz Core & Memory. All good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if I can figure out why the system isn't going into sleep mode with 331.82 WHQL.


Mentioned I was having a similar problem, just took care of it by clearing my mobo CMOS.


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> So we can now pass 1,212v? :sbav:


And my water blocks arrive tomorrow. Christmas comes early!


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> i might just be leaving the 770/780 club for this..but where i am the cheapest 780TI(gigabyte) can get me the cheapest 780(leadtek) + EK block..


Many people in the 780 club with water and extreme overclocking get just 10-15% over the 780ti at stock/reference speeds. This is pretty much the same as the 780ti SC or none reference(aftermarket cooling variations). So you could get a 780ti just overclock on air and later go water(when the budget loosens). Many of us have gotten the 780ti to well over 1200mhz on air which is going to mostly beat the 780 even on water.

Also i used to have two 770s in SLI. With a good overclock the 780ti is literally as fast as they were without any of the limitations that come with SLI. With a deal you can get the 780ti for less or equal to two 770s. Just my thoughts on it.


----------



## h2spartan

Good news for 780 ti classified owners! EVGA will be releasing updated firmware to address the voltage control problem!

http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=2077669


----------



## Chronic1

The anticipation is killing me! I want to overvolt my ref. 780ti but I also dont want to be a guinea pig. I have no warranty on this card!


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> The anticipation is killing me! I want to overvolt my ref. 780ti but I also dont want to be a guinea pig. I have no warranty on this card!


EVGA warranty is serial based. It's good for three years from when it was manufactured out of the factory and is transferable to other owners.

Is there a specific reason why yours would not be under warranty?


----------



## Stay Puft

When is the Asus Ti being released?


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> EVGA warranty is serial based. It's good for three years from when it was manufactured out of the factory and is transferable to other owners.
> 
> Is there a specific reason why yours would not be under warranty?


Could be a review card like mine is. Mine definitely doesn't have warranty. You need to have a proof of purchase along side the serial number.


----------



## Chronic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Could be a review card like mine is. Mine definitely doesn't have warranty. You need to have a proof of purchase along side the serial number.


Yea mine is a review card. Definitely no warranty and no proof of purchase. I paid only 550 for it.


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Guys finally
> FTW Classy BIOS + reference card + AB mod are working properly now. Just have to figure PT limits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we just need Skyn3t to use it as a base and to remove Boost and extend the limits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting ...
> http://www21.zippyshare.com/v/88888925/file.html


Try the 2nd revision of his Classy BIOS. It allows me to push quite a few volts through my Classified, as far as the TDP limit goes. Not sure why you're stuck at 115%


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Guys finally
> FTW Classy BIOS + reference card + AB mod are working properly now. Just have to figure PT limits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we just need Skyn3t to use it as a base and to remove Boost and extend the limits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting ...
> http://www21.zippyshare.com/v/88888925/file.html


Give us some 1.3v and some top score.


----------



## HighTemplar

My 2 Reference Ti's overclock better at stock volts than my 3 Classified's, so I'm wondering if that mod would work well on them. I'll definitely try it and put a 620 on it for the heck of it.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> My 2 Reference Ti's overclock better at stock volts than my 3 Classified's, so I'm wondering if that mod would work well on them. I'll definitely try it and put a 620 on it for the heck of it.


hopefully the firmware update will help resolve these issues with the classi.


----------



## szeged

its cooling off here, gonna try 1.4v on air lol.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> its cooling off here, gonna try 1.4v on air lol.


----------



## Chronic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> its cooling off here, gonna try 1.4v on air lol.


doooo eeeeeet!


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> hopefully the firmware update will help resolve these issues with the classi.


The issues are resolved. The BIOS by FTW fixed our BSOD's and overvoltage issues.

However, most of us will also try EVGA's solution.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> its cooling off here, gonna try 1.4v on air lol.


Turn the AC on and let it roll


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> The issues are resolved. The BIOS by FTW fixed our BSOD's and overvoltage issues.
> 
> However, most of us will also try EVGA's solution.


I'll wait for EVGA's solution for sure.

The FTW bios caused driver crashes for me when gaming even though it worked for the voltage issue.


----------



## Crowgasm

Just ordered a EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Superclocked w/ACX Cooler - does that get me in the club? Expecting delivery on Tuesday. Will get a second for SLI in January if this one pans out well. How well do these OC on air?


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartan F8*
> 
> Many people in the 780 club with water and extreme overclocking get just 10-15% over the 780ti at stock/reference speeds. This is pretty much the same as the 780ti SC or none reference(aftermarket cooling variations). So you could get a 780ti just overclock on air and later go water(when the budget loosens). Many of us have gotten the 780ti to well over 1200mhz on air which is going to mostly beat the 780 even on water.
> 
> Also i used to have two 770s in SLI. With a good overclock the 780ti is literally as fast as they were without any of the limitations that come with SLI. With a deal you can get the 780ti for less or equal to two 770s. Just my thoughts on it.


Thank you sir!


----------



## skupples

People seem to forget that 680/770 are OC monsters.


----------



## fleetfeather

no 4gb variants with blower coolers unfortunately


----------



## Arm3nian

Is there anyway to monitor stats in 64bit apps? I don't think rivatuner works in 64bit.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Is there anyway to monitor stats in 64bit apps? I don't think rivatuner works in 64bit.


check here








http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/15450_50#post_21368255


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Is this for all Ti or just the Classified?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I think it was about 1.33v
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah just saw your posts on the Classy thread!! Impressive! Did any Valley runs?!
Click to expand...

here is my best valley so far.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> check here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/15450_50#post_21368255


Thanks but I don't think that is for 64bit, tried it and it doesn't show in the OSD.

No game today scales near 100% with sli or crossfire. Also going from 2 weaker cards two one strong card is never a downgrade because you open up your options to upgrade. Once you have 2 770s you're basically done, adding a 3rd is just wasting money because there are better cards and adding a 4th gives barely any performance increases.

If talking about benches, wait till we get voltage unlocks


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Try the 2nd revision of his Classy BIOS. It allows me to push quite a few volts through my Classified, as far as the TDP limit goes. Not sure why you're stuck at 115%


FTW Classy BIOS + *reference card* + AB mod are working properly now.
You miss the bold part, it's on the second BIOS already








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Give us some 1.3v and some top score.


You have to edit it. Right now it throttles even 1.15 like mad with BOOST and 115% Limit.
Just to confirm all with AB is fine flashed one of the other BIOSes and BSODs started...safe mode AB uninstall+hard restart fixed the problem.
We're waiting for you m8...mod that sucker.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> FTW Classy BIOS + *reference card* + AB mod are working properly now.
> You miss the bold part, it's on the second BIOS already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to edit it. Right now it throttles even 1.15 like mad with BOOST and 115% Limit.
> Just to confirm all with AB is fine flashed one of the other BIOSes and BSODs started...safe mode AB uninstall+hard restart fixed the problem.
> We're waiting for you m8...mod that sucker.


What I really want is the Ti with all those features, this is what I'm working now + P0 only. I gave the Titan's Owners the first taste.


----------



## Chronic1

So the 780ti reference will be able to go above 1.212v soon?


----------



## CroakV

For me replacing a pair of (new) DCII 770's that OC'd quite well (mostly stable 1300/8000 with a +0.12v offset) with a single 780 Ti was meant to be a sidegrade. Same rough cost, more VRAM so not dissimilar performance at 1440p and up, no SLI hassles, less case heat to deal with, and more future proofing. Was not unhappy with my choice.

Sadly, the future turned out to be less than a day later, when I added the second 780 Ti. Since then I've went nuts (thanks Skyn3t!) and spent almost as much as the GPUs (and counting) for all new watercooling bits and a case to fit them, having been on air since I retired my Q6600 for a 2600k in 2011.

So yeah, I would have been better off _financially_ sticking with the 770s. But I'm having more _fun_ with the 780 Ti setup.


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> For me replacing a pair of (new) DCII 770's that OC'd quite well (mostly stable 1300/8000 with a +0.12v offset) with a single 780 Ti was meant to be a sidegrade. Same rough cost, more VRAM so not dissimilar performance at 1440p and up, no SLI hassles, less case heat to deal with, and more future proofing. Was not unhappy with my choice.
> 
> Sadly, the future turned out to be less than a day later, when I added the second 780 Ti. Since then I've went nuts (thanks Skyn3t!) and spent almost as much as the GPUs (and counting) for all new watercooling bits and a case to fit them, having been on air since I retired my Q6600 for a 2600k in 2011.
> 
> So yeah, I would have been better off _financially_ sticking with the 770s. But I'm having more _fun_ with the 780 Ti setup.


guess, i'll join u in such a decision heh


----------



## eBombzor

Hey guys does the 780 Ti have a memory cooling plate just like the regular 780?

I want to do the Mod on the 780 Ti like this:



This belongs to this guy


----------



## Arm3nian

Why is precision such a pain to use. I right click to save the profile but nothing happens

Sigh nevermind you have to press default before making a new profile...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Why is precision such a pain to use. I right click to save the profile but nothing happens
> 
> Sigh nevermind you have to press default before making a new profile...


RTSS 6.0.0 Beta 4:
http://archive.sunet.se/pub/games/PC/guru3d/rtss/RTSSSetup600Beta4-Guru3d.rar

It only works with AB! With it you have x64 games with OSD!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> Hi all!
> I have 1 evga gtx780Ti reference with asic 75,9% + EK fullcover and I use Skynet modded bios.
> 
> My card pass regularly Valley bench with 1340/7800 1,21V but in Heaven 4.0 I have a problem : % of power limit drop from 100-101%(I use max limit 110%) to 75-76% and I see a drop of fps also....
> 
> Why?
> 
> I have 4770K + Asus Z87 Hero and PSU Corsair HX850W. I use PrecisionX for 1,21V because afterburner is not yet compatible with gtx780Ti.
> 
> Thanks and sorry for my bad english...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Unstable OC ...Valley is bench much lighter than Heaven.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> Unstable core or memory?


That will be memory. I had to go all the way down to +150 to prevent this from happening.


----------



## tigertank79

Hi friends, I use 1,3V mod for afterburner but if I set over 1,212V benchs crash with default frequencies also.
Mod incompatible with power regulators of Ti cards?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> That will be memory. I had to go all the way down to +150 to prevent this from happening.


Mmh...I dont have problems with Valley, Tomb Raider bench and 3DMark.(2011 and 2013) with vram 7800Mhz. Only Heaven 4 has this problem and only over 1300Mhz.

My TI without W charge of fan reach 1366Mhz with 1,21V


http://imgur.com/3wpwLT9


Photo with EK fullcover(I love it, max 40°C):


http://imgur.com/LxFoW05


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> RTSS 6.0.0 Beta 4:
> http://archive.sunet.se/pub/games/PC/guru3d/rtss/RTSSSetup600Beta4-Guru3d.rar
> 
> It only works with AB! With it you have x64 games with OSD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Worked like a charm with AB thanks









Through AB I can also monitor my 12threads, not possible with precision it seems like.


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> Mmh...I dont have problems with Valley, Tomb Raider bench and 3DMark.(2011 and 2013) with vram 7800Mhz. Only Heaven 4 has this problem and only over 1300Mhz.


My most reliable stability test so far is to let BF4 run in spectator mode (maxed out in a 64 player server). The outcome of failed overclock usually is 1) slowdown to half FPS means too high memory OC or 2) freeze with DirectX error means too high core OC.

I've tested overclocking core/memory separately and all my card will do 100% stable at stock voltage is 1240/3650 (keeping around 78 degrees with the case fans in silent mode).


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> My most reliable stability test so far is to let BF4 run in spectator mode (maxed out in a 64 player server). The outcome of failed overclock usually is 1) slowdown to half FPS means too high memory OC or 2) freeze with DirectX error means too high core OC.
> 
> I've tested overclocking core/memory separately and all my card will do 100% stable at stock voltage is 1240/3650 (keeping around 78 degrees with the case fans in silent mode).


Thanks, after work I try to test with 1340-1366Mhz and 7400-7600Mhz vram


----------



## FragZero

Really tempted to watercool my card.

Stock fancurve - 3Dmark stable up untill 129x, most of the times it crashes at 1300.
100% fanspeed - 3Dmark stable untill 1335

Seems temperature influences stability by a lot

Once we get 1.25-1.3volts on reference design it will be worth it!


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> Hi friends, I use 1,3V mod for afterburner but if I set over 1,212V benchs crash with default frequencies also.
> Mod incompatible with power regulators of Ti cards?
> Mmh...I dont have problems with Valley, Tomb Raider bench and 3DMark.(2011 and 2013) with vram 7800Mhz. Only Heaven 4 has this problem and only over 1300Mhz.
> 
> My TI without W charge of fan reach 1366Mhz with 1,21V
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/3wpwLT9
> 
> 
> Photo with EK fullcover(I love it, max 40°C):
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/LxFoW05


Nice rig! Is that clear tubing or bloodshed red?


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> The outcome of failed overclock usually is 1) slowdown to half FPS means too high memory OC or 2) freeze with DirectX error means too high core OC.


This is exactly what I have seen. Battlefield this time around seems very stable to test clocks. BF3 crashed randomly for almost everyone, this one is better in that regard, haven't seen any crashes.


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> Nice rig! Is that clear tubing or bloodshed red?


Masterkleer clear + mayhems red pastel


----------



## Temerario78

how important is the memory OC? am I gonna see better framerates with it?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> This is exactly what I have seen. Battlefield this time around seems very stable to test clocks. BF3 crashed randomly for almost everyone, this one is better in that regard, *haven't seen any crashes*.


You're kidding right?


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> You're kidding right?


dont think he is mine hasnt ever crashed at least the last 3 weeks of my using a 290x card.... not im gonna get a TI


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> Masterkleer clear + mayhems red pastel


freaking sexy


----------



## skyn3t

I Have selected two team for Reference Ti vBios AB VoltMod beta test, I just wondering if you got the PM with the tree vBios revision.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Temerario78*
> 
> how important is the memory OC? am I gonna see better framerates with it?


Depends on the software used. Some games and benchmarks benefit a lot and some very little.


----------



## Zed03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Temerario78*
> 
> how important is the memory OC? am I gonna see better framerates with it?


In my experience, there is no benefit from memory OC. Heaven showed less than 0.3 fps increase with 310 mhz boost to memory, which is well within margin of error.


----------



## Temerario78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zed03*
> 
> In my experience, there is no benefit from memory OC. Heaven showed less than 0.3 fps increase with 310 mhz boost to memory, which is well within margin of error.


And OC the memory affects negatively to OC the core? or are they independent? Thanks for the answers


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Temerario78*
> 
> And OC the memory affects negatively to OC the core? or are they independent? Thanks for the answers


yeah like I said memory overclock does very little for single monitor. Always overclock the core first then started on the memory I would not recommend sacrificing any core clock for memory clock unless you are running high resolution surround


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I Have selected two team for Reference Ti vBios AB VoltMod beta test, I just wondering if you got the PM with the tree vBios revision.


Yes, got them, thanks







Just haven't got the time to test yet.


----------



## vlados070

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I Have selected two team for Reference Ti vBios AB VoltMod beta test, I just wondering if you got the PM with the tree vBios revision.


Can I test it too?


----------



## CroakV

And so it begins:



Just playing around with the case badges I bought with the order, might go with them on the backplate for the extra bling in my red/black build



Here's a shot of the new multi-purpose 780/Titan/Ti XSPC Razor block from the business side, in case anyone is interested..to the best of my knowledge these just started shipping last week.



UPS delivered these direct from XSPC, but DHL dropped the ball on actually delivering my big order from Overclockers UK which had the rads, pump, res, tubing and fittings. It's been showing as out for delivery all day, so hopefully they'll arrive at work tomorrow.

Half tempted to assemble the Ti's tonight and just run off the onboard Intel graphics until all my parts arrive.


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> And so it begins:
> 
> 
> 
> Just playing around with the case badges I bought with the order, might go with them on the backplate for the extra bling in my red/black build
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a shot of the new multi-purpose 780/Titan/Ti XSPC Razor block from the business side, in case anyone is interested..to the best of my knowledge these just started shipping last week.
> 
> 
> 
> UPS delivered these direct from XSPC, but DHL dropped the ball on actually delivering my big order from Overclockers UK which had the rads, pump, res, tubing and fittings. It's been showing as out for delivery all day, so hopefully they'll arrive at work tomorrow.
> 
> Half tempted to assemble the Ti's tonight and just run off the onboard Intel graphics until all my parts arrive.


is that a good block? comparatively speaking..might have to cut down costs since i'm forking out more $ on the TI =X







lol


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Depends on the software used. Some games and benchmarks benefit a lot and some very little.


You did liked the avatar









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> Yes, got them, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just haven't got the time to test yet.


Find the time and do it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlados070*
> 
> Can I test it too?











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> And so it begins:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just playing around with the case badges I bought with the order, might go with them on the backplate for the extra bling in my red/black build
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a shot of the new multi-purpose 780/Titan/Ti XSPC Razor block from the business side, in case anyone is interested..to the best of my knowledge these just started shipping last week.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPS delivered these direct from XSPC, but DHL dropped the ball on actually delivering my big order from Overclockers UK which had the rads, pump, res, tubing and fittings. It's been showing as out for delivery all day, so hopefully they'll arrive at work tomorrow.
> 
> Half tempted to assemble the Ti's tonight and just run off the onboard Intel graphics until all my parts arrive.


Start working on those blocks and get going it will be less work when the others parts arrive.


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> is that a good block? comparatively speaking..might have to cut down costs since i'm forking out more $ on the TI =X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


The Titan/780 card did well in several tests, beating out Koolance, EK, Aqua, Swiftech/EVGA etc in terms of core temps and how it handles a wide range of flow rates. Did pretty good at VRAM/VRM temps too, coming in behind EK and ahead of the other big players. Do keep in mind that the gap between the EK and XSPC in VRM temps is a fair amount though. EK wins that hands down (and I suspect that's why it comes in last in most of the core temp tests).

They're good enough for my purpose, I find them attractive, they could actually be found for sale, and they're going in a gaming rig. If I were going for benchmarks and/or sustained high voltage I'd go with EK.

EDIT: It's also about as expensive as the blinged out EK versions. Mine cost 95 pounds, the nicer EK run right at 90 pounds.


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Start working on those blocks and get going it will be less work when the others parts arrive.


Good point.









Now to decide if I want to go serial or parallel, I bought two of the bridge fittings. Loop will be the TI's, an AX240 and AX360, 3570 4.6GHz @1.25v, D5 pump/res, 7/8" tubing, and a fair amount of 90 and 45 rotaries, running in push/pull as much as fitment in the case allows, and hoping for 1000 RPM or less 24/7 fan speeds (AP120s).


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> Good point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to decide if I want to go serial or parallel, I bought two of the bridge fittings. Loop will be the TI's, an AX240 and AX360, 3570 4.6GHz @1.25v, D5 pump/res, 7/8" tubing, and a fair amount of 90 and 45 rotaries, running in push/pull as much as fitment in the case allows, and hoping for 1000 RPM or less 24/7 fan speeds (AP120s).


I vote for parallel. If you have a good pump and flow you will not see the 2c to 4c between gpu's .

Serial or Parallel waterflow

Serial or successive flow:
Water starts flowing initially through first block, continues to second block and ends up with the third block.
Whole system flow is lower compared to parallel flow due to higher restriction.

Parallel flow:
Water flows through all blocks simultaneously.
With such configuration each water block gets one third of all flow.
Total system flow is higher compared to serial or successive flow.


----------



## CroakV

Ok, one down, taking a smoke break before diving into the other. And man is that an empty case now!


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> Ok, one down, taking a smoke break before diving into the other. And man is that an empty case now!


You sir should not be running on that built in graphics card....

Gosh I want the 780ti Classy or Kingpin to get released on newegg already...


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> You sir should not be running on that built in graphics card....
> 
> Gosh I want the 780ti Classy or Kingpin to get released on newegg already...


It's actually the first time I've ever used the onboard graphics in a desktop. It was that or break out the laptop (which will happen soon enough when the rest of the bits get here)..


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> It's actually the first time I've ever used the onboard graphics in a desktop. It was that or break out the laptop (which will happen soon enough when the rest of the bits get here)..


Fair enought Im actually putting together a upgrade x58 watercooling setup for myself, a EVGA Classy 4 way and a X5660, just gotta get the graphics card..

it was actually weird cause i just did a build for my sister with a 3770k and Prodigy Case, I was like hey no graphics card but I can still install stuff -.-


----------



## verdone

hi,

Using precision x, asus gtx 780 ti reference card with skynet bios, i can get +170 on clock and +250 on memory (stable) , now the weird part is when i increase the voltage to 1212 it helps absolutely nothing? i cant get any higher.

Also i can increase the power target upto 130% but this doesnt change anything?

Any ideas?

Thx,

Verdone


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *verdone*
> 
> hi,
> 
> Using precision x, asus gtx 780 ti reference card with skynet bios, i can get +170 on clock and +250 on memory (stable) , now the weird part is when i increase the voltage to 1212 it helps absolutely nothing? i cant get any higher.
> 
> Also i can increase the power target upto 130% but this doesnt change anything?
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Thx,
> 
> Verdone


Some cards can hit a wall clock


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *verdone*
> 
> hi,
> 
> Using precision x, asus gtx 780 ti reference card with skynet bios, i can get +170 on clock and +250 on memory (stable) , now the weird part is when i increase the voltage to 1212 it helps absolutely nothing? i cant get any higher.
> 
> Also i can increase the power target upto 130% but this doesnt change anything?
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Thx,
> 
> Verdone


My cards have similar circumstances however i found that with the overclock and not the extra volts the clock is stable but there is a good deal of stuttering in the motion if i look very closely. With the voltage at 1.212v the stuttering is all but gone, so the voltage does help but doesn't allow for higher overclocking(which is generally a clock wall like furlans said).


----------



## TelFiRE

I have an ITX setup with a Hadron Air case. I have one simple question for you 780 TI owners. Should I sell my 780 and get one?


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TelFiRE*
> 
> I have an ITX setup with a Hadron Air case. I have one simple question for you 780 TI owners. Should I sell my 780 and get one?


My opinion is you already have a 780, have you overclocked it? Prolly I say wait until Maxwell..


----------



## TelFiRE

I haven't overclocked it at all yet, I am still trying to learn more about OCing.

But my concern is this. I currently have two 1080 monitors and a 1440 monitor, I got this 1440 monitor expecting it to be able to go down to 1080 and do surround with the other two. Well I guess not, because of sync polarity or something. At any rate I'll probably sell my two 1080s and get QX2710s, and if I'm going to game at 3X1440 I don't know if the 780 will cut it. Even 780 TI might be close. Most people have SLI setups for that. I'm ok with sub-60 FPS, but wouldn't want much lower than 30. I could also just go down to 1080 as long as the monitors work together, but at any rate I am concerned about that performance.

But you might be right that it's best to wait for next generation. It's not something I'm going to upgrade all at once anyway.


----------



## SardaukarHades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TelFiRE*
> 
> I have an ITX setup with a Hadron Air case. I have one simple question for you 780 TI owners. Should I sell my 780 and get one?


Well I had 780 for two days before I had to doa it. So I just upgraded my to a 780 ti and I do see the difference in playing bf4 @ 1440p. If you play at 1080p I wouldnt bother.


----------



## TelFiRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SardaukarHades*
> 
> Well I had 780 for two days before I had to doa it. So I just upgraded my to a 780 ti and I do see the difference in playing bf4 @ 1440p. If you play at 1080p I wouldnt bother.


I should have mentioned. I game right now at 1440 but more than that, I would love to game on 3 monitors at 1440 if I can (or maybe just 1080 if not) with some settings turned down, even though I know this won't maintain 60FPS in modern games.


----------



## CroakV

Ok, blocks all assembled. Forgot the 2nd flow bridge was in the order that's yet to arrive, but the way XSPC builds the connector block, it's solid as a tank with just one bridge, feels like one big ass card.




EDIT: Test fitted them in the case. Real tight squeeze with the backplates between the RAM mounts and the rear I/O, but it fits. And it just clicks into place, it's so solid.



Also played around with some badge bling options. The more I look at it, the more I think I'm just gonna leave it "stock". Though that corner mounted XSPC logo would look great without the painted logos also on the backplate.





Actually, I wanted to run EVGA backplates, and they mailed me that they EU store now had them in stock. Had them in the cart along with a Pro SLI bridge and ready to check out when I saw they wanted 100 euro for shipping from Germany to Malta. Screw that!


----------



## Rokku

Since you guys have the GTX 780 TI you can answer my questions. Is the TI worth the extra 150$ over the EVGA Classified GTX 780 TI(I would be getting the stock TI)? Do you guys think the custom R9 290/R9 290x will be close to the TI, and I can just get that, and save money?


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rokku*
> 
> Since you guys have the GTX 780 TI you can answer my questions. Is the TI worth the extra 150$ over the EVGA Classified GTX 780 TI(I would be getting the stock TI)? Do you guys think the custom R9 290/R9 290x will be close to the TI, and I can just get that, and save money?


Well the prices of the custom R9 are coming in close to 700$ so your prolly better off getting a 780 on the cheaper and overclocking it or just spending a lil more for a 780 ti


----------



## Rokku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Well the prices of the custom R9 are coming in close to 700$ so your prolly better off getting a 780 on the cheaper and overclocking it or just spending a lil more for a 780 ti


Can I see a link to the custom r9 290s prices I have not seen them. Reference 290x was 549.99(I know they went up since)But custom cards being 150$ more is ridiculous. If they are 700$ they BETTER be as good are better than the TI. I' am not really an overclock er so I' am thinking of just getting the GTX 780 TI. How good do you think the custom 290s are gonna be?


----------



## skupples

The NEW XSPC blocks have an improved VRAM cooling channel. So normal word on the street is that they do a piss poor job of cooling the VRM's. Which I guess only really applied to the 7970 blocks. So, in response to these statements XSPC put a MASSIVE VRM channel into the new series.


----------



## xabierr

Hello!

I have a 780ti windforce with this bios number =80.80.30.00.1A . I want to use skyn3t bios ,but the one there is for reference gygabyte with bios number 80.80.30.00.01. Not sure if that is important or what.

Also im not sure either if i can get a bios from another manufacturer like evga for example.

Thx in advance and sorry for my english.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rokku*
> 
> Can I see a link to the custom r9 290s prices I have not seen them. Reference 290x was 549.99(I know they went up since)But custom cards being 150$ more is ridiculous. If they are 700$ they BETTER be as good are better than the TI. I' am not really an overclock er so I' am thinking of just getting the GTX 780 TI. How good do you think the custom 290s are gonna be?


Here's a news link

http://www.overclock.net/t/1451555/vc-msi-radeon-r9-290x-and-r9-290-gaming-available-for-preorder

Mining drive the 290X from $549 to $599 and the non-ref jump is $100 from current pricing.


----------



## TobbbeSWE

Just signing in for a quick question!









Is there any way to pass the 1.212v wall yet?


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The NEW XSPC blocks have an improved VRAM cooling channel. So normal word on the street is that they do a piss poor job of cooling the VRM's. Which I guess only really applied to the 7970 blocks. So, in response to these statements XSPC put a MASSIVE VRM channel into the new series.


Yeah, looks pretty beefy to me:


----------



## skupples

they be twerking on it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, looks pretty beefy to me:


They also boast a higher flow rate than EK, so assuming the vram channel is as good as it looks it should surpass EK's current design rather easily on all fronts. Flow, core, vram, vrm.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TobbbeSWE*
> 
> Just signing in for a quick question!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any way to pass the 1.212v wall yet?


What?! I can't read it. Make it bigger or get a speaker and a mic and say it lound.

Sorry no!


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> they be twerking on it.
> They also boast a higher flow rate than EK, so assuming the vram channel is as good as it looks it should surpass EK's current design rather easily on all fronts. Flow, core, vram, vrm.


Testing of the Titan had EK winning on VRAM/VRM by a 8C margin, and this is basically the same block as the tested unit, give or take some moderate machining outside the water chamber to fit the extra phases and funky cap layout on the Ti.


----------



## MlNDSTORM

There's no point in considering the Titan correct? I do plan on going 1440p or going with 3 1080p monitors withing the next 6 months.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MlNDSTORM*
> 
> There's no point in considering the Titan correct? I do plan on going 1440p or going with 3 1080p monitors withing the next 6 months.


A single Titan won't make use of the 6gb vram buffer. You'd need 3 or 4 to come close.

3gb is enough for one 780 ti imo.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MlNDSTORM*
> 
> There's no point in considering the Titan correct? I do plan on going 1440p or going with 3 1080p monitors withing the next 6 months.


Only if you are getting them used(warrantied) for 700$ @ most, and getting 2-3 of them, and water blocking them so you can over-volt the hell of out them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> Testing of the Titan had EK winning on VRAM/VRM by a 8C margin, and this is basically the same block as the tested unit, give or take some moderate machining outside the water chamber to fit the extra phases and funky cap layout on the Ti.


here I was under the impression the titan block had been modified since then, I guess not. They need to bore a channel into the vrm cut out.


----------



## MlNDSTORM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> A single Titan won't make use of the 6gb vram buffer. You'd need 3 or 4 to come close.
> 
> 3gb is enough for one 780 ti imo.


I see, thanks..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Only if you are getting them used(warrantied) for 700$ @ most, and getting 2-3 of them, and water blocking them so you can over-volt the hell of out them.


There's a few people on craigslist selling them for $700...but I'm a bit skeptical about craigslist...


----------



## 271973

So I have a reference ti from evga. I bought it using gift credit on Amazon.

I want a 3rd party cooler (probably th gigabyte oc) but it might be a month or so until Amazon UK stock it.

Do you think I should return this card and wait, or would using something like the nxzt closed loop bracket with a 120mm rad be similar in performance to the aftermarket air cooling cards?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MlNDSTORM*
> 
> I see, thanks..
> There's a few people on craigslist selling them for $700...but I'm a bit skeptical about craigslist...


go through Ebay... This way you can get your money back if you get screwed. I would go with local pickup only if it's craigslist.


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enting*
> 
> So I have a reference ti from evga. I bought it using gift credit on Amazon.
> 
> I want a 3rd party cooler (probably th gigabyte oc) but it might be a month or so until Amazon UK stock it.
> 
> Do you think I should return this card and wait, or would using something like the nxzt closed loop bracket with a 120mm rad be similar in performance to the aftermarket air cooling cards?


No, just try the reference cooler, you'll be surprised how well it works with b1 chips...also it pushes hot air out of the case and cools VRMs better in opposite to most of non-ref coolers. Just try it, at fist i didn't believe with 1300/[email protected] and custom profile after hours of game play the card can't exceed 70* and was so quiet...Of course if you can add it to water loop would be best solution....


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Got my Titan off of Kijiji for $450 and some 16gb 2133gb ram. There are used gems out there, just don't get killed.


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> No, just try the reference cooler, you'll be surprised how well it works with b1 chips...also it pushes hot air out of the case and cools VRMs better in opposite to most of non-ref coolers. Just try it, at fist i didn't believe with 1300/[email protected] and custom profile after hours of game play the card can't exceed 70* and was so quiet...Of course if you can add it to water loop would be best solution....


+1

reference coolers FTW


----------



## Maximus Knight

Hey i cant rmb who said dont bother with the 780TI of your on 1080p but hey thats where i am now..


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> Hey i cant rmb who said dont bother with the 780TI of your on 1080p but hey thats where i am now..


You could still downsample on a 1080p screen to get more quality with the 780ti and make use of the horsepower.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> Hey i cant rmb who said dont bother with the 780TI of your on 1080p but hey thats where i am now..


don't listen to people who tell you to "not buy OP parts for 1080p monitors" This is not underclock.net, people seem to forget that. It is however, undervolt.net in some threads.









epic decision. You could easily down sample to 1440P 24/7... Hell, in BF4 you could probably push 150% res scale. Iv'e heard it looks much better than MSAA or the like.

You might as well get a second, just in case... You know?


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> don't listen to people who tell you to "not buy OP parts for 1080p monitors" This is not underclock.net, people seem to forget that. It is however, undervolt.net in some threads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> epic decision. You could easily down sample to 1440P 24/7... Hell, in BF4 you could probably push 150% res scale. Iv'e heard it looks much better than MSAA or the like.
> 
> You might as well get a second, just in case... You know?


www.underclock.net

gotcha..







but i', pretty much stuck with my U2412M unless somehow i can get back my 7ft long table which is in my uncle's place..plenty of room to put a QNIX there and do my homework hehehe


----------



## Chronic1

For those of you with youtube quality issues, you need to compress your videos with handbrake using x264-vfw codec.

Check out these videos. MAKE SURE YOU WATCH IN ORIGINAL QUALITY! One was recorded with Shadowplay and the other is recorded with DXtory. Both recorded at 1920x1080 resolution.

This is the Dxtory recording. Better quality than Shadowplay. It is upscaled to 3072x1728 and compressed with handbrake.
THIS IS BY FAR THE BEST QUALITY I HAVE EVER SEEN ON YOUTUBE!





This is the Shadowplay recording. Not as good of quality as Dxtory. It is upscaled to 3072x1728 and compressed with handbrake.



If you are wondering why its so sharp and vibrant its because I am using SweetFX to improve the game.


----------



## SardaukarHades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TelFiRE*
> 
> I should have mentioned. I game right now at 1440 but more than that, I would love to game on 3 monitors at 1440 if I can (or maybe just 1080 if not) with some settings turned down, even though I know this won't maintain 60FPS in modern games.


No you would definitely need sli for that.
Running bf4 @ 1440p on ultra I get dips down to 40 2xmsaa no aa.
Honestly If it was me and I had no option but to sell the current card, I would just get another 780 and slot them in sli.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> don't listen to people who tell you to "not buy OP parts for 1080p monitors" This is not underclock.net, people seem to forget that. It is however, undervolt.net in some threads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> epic decision. You could easily down sample to 1440P 24/7... Hell, in BF4 you could probably push 150% res scale. Iv'e heard it looks much better than MSAA or the like.
> 
> You might as well get a second, just in case... You know?


Res scale looks so much better than msaa in bf4. You might have jaggies if downscaling to 1080 but downscaling from 4k to 2560x1440 no jaggies and looks amazing.


----------



## tigertank79

This is the max limit of my Evga Ti reference in Valley(Skynet bios for reference), waiting for AB+vmod.....or can I use a FTW/classified bios compatible with my card? Tnx









https://imageshack.com/i/e96cp6j


----------



## TelFiRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SardaukarHades*
> 
> No you would definitely need sli for that.
> Running bf4 @ 1440p on ultra I get dips down to 40 2xmsaa no aa.
> Honestly If it was me and I had no option but to sell the current card, I would just get another 780 and slot them in sli.


If you can get 40 at 1440 on ultra I would imagine I can get 30 on medium or low on three monitors. If not, I'll just go down to 1080, I know people do 3x1080 on these cards.

It turns out I'm eligible for EVGA "Step Up" (which I didn't know about)! This is quite cool. Although I have to fork out an extra $30 for an extended warranty since I didn't register my card properly







Still, for the price difference plus shipping, I bet that's a better deal than selling it. I guess it would be around a $60 loss between the 5 year warranty and shipping. I think it's probably worth it, what about you guys?


----------



## fleetfeather

Not sure why people are quoting low FPS in BF4 due to high resolutions with a single 780Ti. Your minimum framerate in BF4 is not due to the 780Ti you're using, but rather your CPU


----------



## TelFiRE

I have an i7 4770k. So considering my options here...

A) Settle down, be happy with what I got gaming at single 1440 on my 780
B) Work toward triple 1440 by upgrading to 780 TI, knowing I may have to run at 1080 to get reasonable FPS
C) Upgrade to the TI and (possibly) find a 1 over 3 monitor stand and have a 27" 1440 on top but 3 smaller 1080s underneath for surround gaming
D) Just get the TI and game higher FPS at 1440

Lol, decisions, decisions.


----------



## fleetfeather

If you try to push 3 monitors for BF4 with a either a 780 or a 780Ti coupled with a 4770k, you're going to have a bad time. If you're not specifically talking about BF4, then things might be better.

BF4 is CPU dependent. As such, thread count and core frequency will govern your minimum framerate, especially as you up the resolution.

If I was in your position, I would stick to a single 1440p monitor. Also remember that G-Sync panels are nearly here.


----------



## TelFiRE

So...you're saying that to play BF4 on 3 monitors you need a $1000 CPU? 4770k is the top-end Haswell...

I don't know if I'm convinced this game is as demanding as people here seem to think. I was playing it at 1440 with decent frame rates on a 1GB 5750M, first generation i5 before I built my i7/780. 780 TI (and even 780) is at least 3x that much power.

Why do I need to be concerned with Gsync when you're saying I can't push 30 FPS let alone 120? Heh.

This is a Micro-ITX setup. Will never have SLI. I'm not expecting Ultra, I just want to play random games that come out, like AC4, Batman, some WoW and some BF4 on medium-low. My Qnix overclocks to 96hz and that's awesome and all, but I can't tell a difference and I can barely push those frames with a single card on one 1440 monitor, let alone 3. What I'm getting at is that pixels mean more to me than frames.


----------



## fleetfeather

No, I'm not saying that at all. What I'm saying is, that to play BF4 on 3 monitors with high minimum framerates you need a $600 CPU. I'm aware of what a 4770k is, I myself have one.

You are free to take on my personal opinion however you see fit. Ultimately, it's your choice.


----------



## TelFiRE

Ok, fair enough







Thanks for the input, I definitely understand to get high frames is more demanding than a Mini ITX rig is designed for. As long as I can get around 30 I'm happy, I feel the immersion is more enjoyable than the faster frame rate personally.

But since you seem to be pretty wary about 1440 on a i7/780 TI do you have a ballpark for what kind of FPS it might actually run at, on medium or high?


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> This is the max limit of my Evga Ti reference in Valley(Skynet bios for reference), waiting for AB+vmod.....or can I use a FTW/classified bios compatible with my card? Tnx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/e96cp6j


Wait for the AB+Vmod, FTW/Classy bios is compatible, but power limits are not read correctly and it throttle a lot even stock clocks.
As for the beta testing, locked my card, hope with another one to be able to re-flash and resurrect it. If anybody from the testers succeed let's write down, but be aware of the first version "skyn3t-Ti-vBios-AB-VoltMod.zip" or at least wait for me to get home after work(in 5 hours) with 2nd card and try to re-flash it, if it's recoverable, wouldn't be a problem to test it.


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Wait for the AB+Vmod, FTW/Classy bios is compatible, but power limits are not read correctly and it throttle a lot even stock clocks.
> As for the beta testing, locked my card, hope with another one to be able to re-flash and resurrect it. If anybody from the testers succeed let's write down, but be aware of the first version "skyn3t-Ti-vBios-AB-VoltMod.zip" or at least wait for me to get home after work(in 5 hours) with 2nd card and try to re-flash it, if it's recoverable, wouldn't be a problem to test it.


Thanks...I wait a secure solution...I don't want to kill a 590€ card









No cpu with integrated gpu?


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> No cpu with integrated gpu?


Particularly not at home








Many NB's, tablets and ect. but the only PC


----------



## Banedox

So any word on how the super clock(or base models) cards overclock... compare to the classified models, thinking of getting the reference EVGA superclock instead of waiting for the classified card..... or just going with a 780 reference card (maybe classified if someone convinces me)....


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> So any word on how the super clock(or base models) cards overclock... compare to the classified models, thinking of getting the reference EVGA superclock instead of waiting for the classified card..... or just going with a 780 reference card (maybe classified if someone convinces me)....


the superclocked(reference) cards should overclock roughly the same as the classified with the same amount of voltages, the only difference being the classified can handle more voltages, while the reference can only do 1.212(for now)

grab the classified imo, its only a few bucks more for a great card.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> the superclocked(reference) cards should overclock roughly the same as the classified with the same amount of voltages, the only difference being the classified can handle more voltages, while the reference can only do 1.212(for now)
> 
> grab the classified imo, its only a few bucks more for a great card.


well its not up yet on amazon and it is priced for 770 there, but that dosent mater all to much, tho i think Im gonna go with a 780 classy, idk yet to many options on do I really want to spend almost 800 and have the best or get a normal 780... im on the fence since I have a 290 that unlocked to a 290x, I just sold that back to break even....


----------



## SardaukarHades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> If you try to push 3 monitors for BF4 with a either a 780 or a 780Ti coupled with a 4770k, you're going to have a bad time. If you're not specifically talking about BF4, then things might be better.
> 
> BF4 is CPU dependent. As such, thread count and core frequency will govern your minimum framerate, especially as you up the resolution.
> 
> If I was in your position, I would stick to a single 1440p monitor. Also remember that G-Sync panels are nearly here.


To a certain extend, I don't believe it will make that much a differences if you had a 4770K vs 4930K @ 1440P to your average FPS.
Not sure if you go gaziilion x 1440P if this will be cpu dependent.

So in your analogy, (I' am rocking a 860 at the moment) do you really think that if I upgrade to a 4930K that I will see my frames increase or stabilize at say 60?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TelFiRE*
> 
> I have an i7 4770k. So considering my options here...
> 
> A) Settle down, be happy with what I got gaming at single 1440 on my 780
> B) Work toward triple 1440 by upgrading to 780 TI, knowing I may have to run at 1080 to get reasonable FPS
> C) Upgrade to the TI and (possibly) find a 1 over 3 monitor stand and have a 27" 1440 on top but 3 smaller 1080s underneath for surround gaming
> D) Just get the TI and game higher FPS at 1440
> 
> Lol, decisions, decisions.


Honestly I would wait, I personally don't think it is worth the upgrade from a 780.
But aye it is up to you.

I believe a heavily oc'ed 780 = ti @ stock.

then once the ti is overclocked it is about 20% quicker.

Here is a quick benchmark to look at (I know it is in 4k but it gives you an idea what to expect)
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_780_ti_review,23.html


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> well its not up yet on amazon and it is priced for 770 there, but that dosent mater all to much, tho i think Im gonna go with a 780 classy, idk yet to many options on do I really want to spend almost 800 and have the best or get a normal 780... im on the fence since I have a 290 that unlocked to a 290x, I just sold that back to break even....


its in stock here

http://www.evga.com/Products/ProductList.aspx?type=0&family=GeForce+700+Series+Family&chipset=GTX+780+Ti


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> its in stock here
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/ProductList.aspx?type=0&family=GeForce+700+Series+Family&chipset=GTX+780+Ti


Oh hey it is, tho I want to use Masterpass, havent used my code yet =P

My other thought hey its only money cause I am gonna watercool it with the best waterblock there is EK!

Unless anyone else thinks there is a better waterblock or could lead me to some testing results...


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SardaukarHades*
> 
> To a certain extend, I don't believe it will make that much a differences if you had a 4770K vs 4930K @ 1440P to your average FPS.
> Not sure if you go gaziilion x 1440P if this will be cpu dependent.
> 
> So in your analogy, (I' am rocking a 860 at the moment) do you really think that if I upgrade to a 4930K that I will see my frames increase or stabilize at say 60?
> Honestly I would wait, I personally don't think it is worth the upgrade from a 780.
> But aye it is up to you.


The 4930k would have a bigger impact @ 1440p single monitor than it would at 1440p surround, but the effectiveness of the 4 extra threads would be felt in both scenarios. Going from a 860 to a 4930k would net you a significant increase in minimum framerate (at least for BF4). I know there are 780 Ti owners here in this thread who hold >60fps @ 1440p on 4770k's, so naturally a 4930k is going to improve upon that even further due to the extra 2C / 4T.


----------



## cameltotem

1275mhz on Bf4 aircooled.

Look at that graph


----------



## Crowgasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zed03*
> 
> In my experience, there is no benefit from memory OC. Heaven showed less than 0.3 fps increase with 310 mhz boost to memory, which is well within margin of error.


I have the same experience. Volume is more important than OC speeds, from my admittedly less than expert tweaking.


----------



## GhostDog99

i Have 2 GTX 780 TI Classifieds on the way cant wait


----------



## h2spartan

Unfortunately, I have to return my 780ti classy. It is just too wide for the case I'm working on especially with a waterblock. I thought I might squeeze it all in but that is not going to happen. It does fit nicely in my TJ08-E though but that is just a backup. I will have to go for a reference model if I want to watercool (which of course I do).


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Unfortunately, I have to return my 780ti classy. It is just too wide for the case I'm working on especially with a waterblock. I thought I might squeeze it all in but that is not going to happen. It does fit nicely in my TJ08-E though but that is just a backup. I will have to go for a reference model if I want to watercool (which of course I do).


Can you give us a number for how wide it is with a waterblock cause im gonna be working in a 900d (im sure big enough but want to know!)


----------



## Samson38

Not sure if this is posted correctly, but here goes..

Both cards are Evga gtx 780ti SC reference
stable overclock for benching is 1280/core and +500 for memory
normal everyday overclock for gaming is 1228/core and +450 memory
custom fan profile and temps stay just under 70C


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Can you give us a number for how wide it is with a waterblock cause im gonna be working in a 900d (im sure big enough but want to know!)


The pcb is very close to 5 inches wide but if you wanted to add a waterblock expect another inch or so....


----------



## xabierr

I can run heaven at 1256 core and play bf4 for hours and hours ,but if i raise my memory more than +50 i crash in heaven. No just driver crash ,my pc restart directly.

My memory is hynix , is that supposed tobe that bad ?


----------



## SardaukarHades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> The 4930k would have a bigger impact @ 1440p single monitor than it would at 1440p surround, but the effectiveness of the 4 extra threads would be felt in both scenarios. Going from a 860 to a 4930k would net you a significant increase in minimum framerate (at least for BF4). I know there are 780 Ti owners here in this thread who hold >60fps @ 1440p on 4770k's, so naturally a 4930k is going to improve upon that even further due to the extra 2C / 4T.


Oh dear.. don't say that... I might finally upgrade then :S


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SardaukarHades*
> 
> Oh dear.. don't say that... I might finally upgrade then :S


I did something kinda as an upgrade ditched my I7920 for Hex x5660 Xeon, so yeah...


----------



## HighTemplar

Not sure why you guys are discussing multi monitor 1080p still when there are 4k monitors out for ~1100 USD...

I'm grabbing one myself in the next week or two


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SardaukarHades*
> 
> Oh dear.. don't say that... I might finally upgrade then :S


The other guy is getting 40fps on 2xmsaa. Im getting 90fps max, 60 in intensive scenes and some dips when there are so many explosions you can't see anything anyway. Difference is, I'm running 150% res so downsampled 4k, which is muh more demanding than 2xmsaa. With 2xmsaa I get over 100fps average. That's the dif between 4930k and 4770k.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Not sure why you guys are discussing multi monitor 1080p still when there are 4k monitors out for ~1100 USD...
> 
> I'm grabbing one myself in the next week or two


I'd much rather have 3x1080p Lightboost displays in portrait than any 60Hz 4K personally. I will never be able to give up Lightboost when it comes to gaming.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> I'd much rather have 3x1080p Lightboost displays in portrait than any 60Hz 4K personally. I will never be able to give up Lightboost when it comes to gaming.


What the heck is lightboost? ASUS VG248QE Black 24" 144Hz 1ms does that have lightboost?


----------



## iTzHughie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Oh hey it is, tho I want to use Masterpass, havent used my code yet =P
> 
> My other thought hey its only money cause I am gonna watercool it with the best waterblock there is EK!
> 
> Unless anyone else thinks there is a better waterblock or could lead me to some testing results...


I don't believe masterpass can be used for the 780 Ti's anymore because they've got their game promotions back. As far as I know, promo codes can't be used with gift bundles. This all happened a few hours ago.









http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=780+ti&N=-1&isNodeId=1


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTzHughie*
> 
> I don't believe masterpass can be used for the 780 Ti's anymore because they've got their game promotions back. As far as I know, promo codes can't be used with gift bundles. This all happened a few hours ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=780+ti&N=-1&isNodeId=1


Im pretty sure it can, its a nvida thing not newegg

well its telling me no so thats dumb


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Not sure why you guys are discussing multi monitor 1080p still when there are 4k monitors out for ~1100 USD...
> 
> I'm grabbing one myself in the next week or two


I can stand 60hz while gaming anymore much less 30hz. Really per price the only thing that 4k monitor has going for it is a very high PPI, which could be easily achieved with a laptop panel triple screen build for less than half the price. I guess it depends on the effort and piece of mind you want to put into it though.

I likely won't go 4K until they are at least over 60hz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> What the heck is lightboost? ASUS VG248QE Black 24" 144Hz 1ms does that have lightboost?


Take a look at the lightboost thread. It is a strobe that goes along with the blanking period to massively reduce motion blur. It is quite nice but a bit overrated in my opinion.

I had a [email protected] + lightboost monitor and actually ended up trading it for a [email protected] monitor without light boost and just deal with a bit of blur(and compensate a bit by turning off many in game motion blur settings manually).


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> What the heck is lightboost? ASUS VG248QE Black 24" 144Hz 1ms does that have lightboost?


Lightboost is a technology that strobes the backlight on and off rapidly. The backlight turns off when a pixel changes from one frame to the next. It pretty much completely eliminates ghosting and motion blur. The downside is you need to maintain 100FPS for it to work. And yes it is available on that display.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Im pretty sure it can, its a nvida thing not newegg
> 
> well its telling me no so thats dumb


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Im pretty sure it can


The crappy thing about that now is with evga cards all you had to do is register your card and show your invoice and you get the free games regardless of what newegg is doing


----------



## SardaukarHades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> The other guy is getting 40fps on 2xmsaa. Im getting 90fps max, 60 in intensive scenes and some dips when there are so many explosions you can't see anything anyway. Difference is, I'm running 150% res so downsampled 4k, which is muh more demanding than 2xmsaa. With 2xmsaa I get over 100fps average. That's the dif between 4930k and 4770k.


Yes that is me.

Hang on, you running a single ti on that? Full aa and 4xmsaa?
Now is it 64p map I.e. zavod?
On silk road for example I never see it go below 50.
But for zavod and seige It will dip to 40 its the bloody buildings!


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> If you try to push 3 monitors for BF4 with a either a 780 or a 780Ti coupled with a 4770k, you're going to have a bad time. If you're not specifically talking about BF4, then things might be better.
> 
> BF4 is CPU dependent. As such, thread count and core frequency will govern your minimum framerate, especially as you up the resolution.
> 
> If I was in your position, I would stick to a single 1440p monitor. Also remember that G-Sync panels are nearly here.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> The other guy is getting 40fps on 2xmsaa. Im getting 90fps max, 60 in intensive scenes and some dips when there are so many explosions you can't see anything anyway. Difference is, I'm running 150% res so downsampled 4k, which is muh more demanding than 2xmsaa. With 2xmsaa I get over 100fps average. That's the dif between 4930k and 4770k.


I have a 3770K machine and a 3930K machine that are both clocked at 4.8 GHz. I honestly think my 3770K will keep up with my 3930K just fine. I'm running 5760x1080 on VG248 QE's on the 3930K machine and just a standard 1080P Samsung monitor on the 3770K machine. I've switched them around before and my 3770K has always impressed me at the high res. It probably helps in BF4 that it has 2400 MHz memory vs. the 2133 in the 3930K. Both are also running Windows 8.1 which is an upgrade over Windows 7 in BF4. It is definitely noticeable.

I've not done any benchmarks, but I know there isn't much difference between them. There are bad spots on the maps (minimums) that will be bad no matter what you're running. It's just a bad spot on the map. I wouldn't shy away from a 4770K unless I was using more than 2 GPU's. Then I think the additional CPU overhead will always be a problem, so you just do what you have to do to minimize it. If you are running two GPU's I'd choose the 6-core given the choice, but rest assured the quad core will give a great gaming experience and I wouldn't be scared of it one bit if I already owned it. One GPU? I'd bet there is almost zero difference between the platforms.

As far as triple 1080P in BF4 on a single card, it's ironic because they broke SLI for me yesterday with their patch, so I've been running on one Ti. At 1267 MHz core and stock memory, I think the card produces a great experience with a few settings turned down. Settings that I use in single card config are all Ultra settings with the following changes:

High textures (Run Ultra with SLI)
No MSAA (Run 2x with SLI)
No FXAA (Never run)
No Motion Blur (Never run)
No Ambient Occlusion (Never run)

I see 70-90 frames a lot, some dips to the 50's but not many. It's not ideal as I prefer 100+ if possible, but even with SLI I don't see 100 FPS mins, no way.


----------



## Samson38

I have sky hynix mem also and both my cards overclock really well on the memory..+500...they say it's just the luck of the draw with these cards


----------



## SardaukarHades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> I have a 3770K machine and a 3930K machine that are both clocked at 4.8 GHz. I honestly think my 3770K will keep up with my 3930K just fine. I'm running 5760x1080 on VG248 QE's on the 3930K machine and just a standard 1080P Samsung monitor on the 3770K machine. I've switched them around before and my 3770K has always impressed me at the high res. It probably helps in BF4 that it has 2400 MHz memory vs. the 2133 in the 3930K. Both are also running Windows 8.1 which is an upgrade over Windows 7 in BF4. It is definitely noticeable.
> 
> I've not done any benchmarks, but I know there isn't much difference between them. There are bad spots on the maps (minimums) that will be bad no matter what you're running. It's just a bad spot on the map. I wouldn't shy away from a 4770K unless I was using more than 2 GPU's. Then I think the additional CPU overhead will always be a problem, so you just do what you have to do to minimize it. If you are running two GPU's I'd choose the 6-core given the choice, but rest assured the quad core will give a great gaming experience and I wouldn't be scared of it one bit if I already owned it. One GPU? I'd bet there is almost zero difference between the platforms.
> 
> As far as triple 1080P in BF4 on a single card, it's ironic because they broke SLI for me yesterday with their patch, so I've been running on one Ti. At 1267 MHz core and stock memory, I think the card produces a great experience with a few settings turned down. Settings that I use in single card config are all Ultra settings with the following changes:
> 
> High textures (Run Ultra with SLI)
> No MSAA (Run 2x with SLI)
> No FXAA (Never run)
> No Motion Blur (Never run)
> No Ambient Occlusion (Never run)
> 
> I see 70-90 frames a lot, some dips to the 50's but not many. It's not ideal as I prefer 100+ if possible, but even with SLI I don't see 100 FPS mins, no way.


Cool, thank you for sharing. I think it will make a difference if I upgrade from a 860 to 4930k but not that much of an upgrade to justify it. I reckon I will wait until haswell-e or even broadwell.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SardaukarHades*
> 
> Cool, thank you for sharing. I think it will make a difference if I upgrade from a 860 to 4930k but not that much of an upgrade to justify it. I reckon I will wait until haswell-e or even broadwell.


What do you have it clocked at?

You will likely see a decent difference upgrading to anything new with a high overclock if you aren't running one on your 860 or can't run one. I'm not real familiar with that series CPU.

I was strictly talking the differences between quad and hex, not necessarily older quad and newer hex/quad. Hyper threaded quads are still beasts at 3K or less and with two GPU's or less, IMHO, as long as they have a nice overclock.

For BF4, I think Windows 8.1 and a clean system configuration are as important as anything to a smooth experience.


----------



## SardaukarHades

I have it clocked at 3.8 , stock is 2.9.

Running win 7 for now.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Not sure why you guys are discussing multi monitor 1080p still when there are 4k monitors out for ~1100 USD...
> 
> I'm grabbing one myself in the next week or two


Because 4k still has extreme motion blur issues, & because you can get 3x high quality close to zero motion blur 1080p panels for 700-750$.


----------



## TelFiRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Not sure why you guys are discussing multi monitor 1080p still when there are 4k monitors out for ~1100 USD...
> 
> I'm grabbing one myself in the next week or two


Because of several reasons, one 4k is much more expensive, you can get one for $1100? I'm guessing there is something too good to be true about that but even if so, great, 3x1080 is $300-$400.

Also, 3x1440 is almost 3 million more pixels than 4k and they span your entire vision range instead of one single panel.

And besides all that, no matter how many pixels you have on a single panel, I doubt it will ever be as immersive as completely surrounding your vision with the game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SardaukarHades*
> 
> Honestly I would wait, I personally don't think it is worth the upgrade from a 780.
> But aye it is up to you.
> 
> I believe a heavily oc'ed 780 = ti @ stock.
> 
> then once the ti is overclocked it is about 20% quicker.
> 
> Here is a quick benchmark to look at (I know it is in 4k but it gives you an idea what to expect)
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_780_ti_review,23.html


These sound like fairly significant gains. Considering I can do this direct through nvidia for around ~250 to upgrade... I'm really quite tempted. I was more iffy when I thought I'd have to sell it.

But when do you think something better would come out? I thought we probably wouldn't have anything til mid next year earliest.


----------



## skupples

I'll switch to 4k surround when A.) games actually support it... What do I mean by this? I mean when games don't start stretching on the center panel. B.) When proper portrait versions exist. C.) when it doesn't take extreme amounts of work to get proper 60hz OR HIGHER FPS. D.) When motion blur has been resolved... Think i'm leaving something off...


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'll switch to 4k surround when A.) games actually support it... What do I mean by this? I mean when games don't start stretching on the center panel. B.) When proper portrait versions exist. C.) when it doesn't take extreme amounts of work to get proper 60hz OR HIGHER FPS. D.) When motion blur has been resolved... Think i'm leaving something off...


Price vs other solutions


----------



## CroakV

Well, hell. Got the rest of my watercooling bits today and started on the build. Got all the parts installed, cables sorted, and started in on connecting the tubing. Now I'm at a dead halt, the one G1/4 port I left open on my top Ti has munged up threads in the acetal, nothing will screw into it properly. I'm at a dead halt.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> I have a 3770K machine and a 3930K machine that are both clocked at 4.8 GHz. I honestly think my 3770K will keep up with my 3930K just fine. I'm running 5760x1080 on VG248 QE's on the 3930K machine and just a standard 1080P Samsung monitor on the 3770K machine. I've switched them around before and my 3770K has always impressed me at the high res. It probably helps in BF4 that it has 2400 MHz memory vs. the 2133 in the 3930K. Both are also running Windows 8.1 which is an upgrade over Windows 7 in BF4. It is definitely noticeable.
> 
> I've not done any benchmarks, but I know there isn't much difference between them. There are bad spots on the maps (minimums) that will be bad no matter what you're running. It's just a bad spot on the map. I wouldn't shy away from a 4770K unless I was using more than 2 GPU's. Then I think the additional CPU overhead will always be a problem, so you just do what you have to do to minimize it. If you are running two GPU's I'd choose the 6-core given the choice, but rest assured the quad core will give a great gaming experience and I wouldn't be scared of it one bit if I already owned it. One GPU? I'd bet there is almost zero difference between the platforms.
> 
> As far as triple 1080P in BF4 on a single card, it's ironic because they broke SLI for me yesterday with their patch, so I've been running on one Ti. At 1267 MHz core and stock memory, I think the card produces a great experience with a few settings turned down. Settings that I use in single card config are all Ultra settings with the following changes:
> 
> High textures (Run Ultra with SLI)
> No MSAA (Run 2x with SLI)
> No FXAA (Never run)
> No Motion Blur (Never run)
> No Ambient Occlusion (Never run)
> 
> I see 70-90 frames a lot, some dips to the 50's but not many. It's not ideal as I prefer 100+ if possible, but even with SLI I don't see 100 FPS mins, no way.


There is no need for speculation that the quad cores with HT will run just as well as the hexacores with HT, we already have results, and they have shown that hexacores get more fps...

Also, you don't need multiple gpu to make use of hexacores, there are many things in games done by the cpu only. Any application that supports the extra cores and threads the hexacores will win in, BF4 being one of those, this is nothing new. People run dual xeons, if cores meant nothing then the xeons would suffer due to low ipc and low clock rate, but they keep up just fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samson38*
> 
> I have sky hynix mem also and both my cards overclock really well on the memory..+500...they say it's just the luck of the draw with these cards


I have hynix as well, so far +600mem is fine in games. I can get +700 for valley. Just running 8000MHz memory is a good feeling


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> There is no need for speculation that the quad cores with HT will run just as well as the hexacores with HT, we already have results, and they have shown that hexacores get more fps...


I must have missed them. Do you have a link? TIA


----------



## skupples

3570k is the absolute bare minimum I would run in any type of surround. People tend to say "bigger res, less work on CPU" this may be the case on a single monitor, but it definitely doesn't seem to work like that with surround.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 3570k is the absolute bare minimum I would run in any type of surround. People tend to say "bigger res, less work on CPU" this may be the case on a single monitor, but it definitely doesn't seem to work like that with surround.


I would not recommend any non hyper-threaded quad to anyone looking to play BF4 online. I think some pretty big limitations could come into play then, especially when talking big GPU's and resolutions.

Edit: I guess we could just ask you. You've got the big GPU's


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'll switch to 4k surround when A.) games actually support it... What do I mean by this? I mean when games don't start stretching on the center panel. B.) When proper portrait versions exist. C.) when it doesn't take extreme amounts of work to get proper 60hz OR HIGHER FPS. D.) When motion blur has been resolved... Think i'm leaving something off...


What motion blur? The new dell 24" 4K monitor hasn't been reviewed yet. It was released yesterday.

Those of you saying 30hz? What?! It's 60hz, not 30hz.

http://nl.hardware.info/reviews/5097/7/dell-ultrasharp-up2414q-review-uhd4k-op-24-inch-conclusie

Hardware.info Gold Award.

Not sure what you guys are going on about. Dell makes great monitors. 4K is no different.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> I must have missed them. Do you have a link? TIA


There aren't any fancy graphs in this thread that I know of but a couple of pages back I was comparing my FPS on 64player maps to others. Most agreed my 4930k was carrying my performance, because my 780ti is not magically better than others at the same clocks.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> There aren't any fancy graphs in this thread that I know of but a couple of pages back I was comparing my FPS on 64player maps to others. Most agreed my 4930k was carrying my performance, because my 780ti is not magically better than others at the same clocks.


Sorry, but I just don't put too much stock into people discussing their FPS on forums ... at least not when actually comparing two setups. There are too many differences in settings and systems to be able to make a decent comparison. What some people call Ultra settings and what others call Ultra settings isn't always the same. The system configurations are likely different, back ground processes, etc. You may play different maps and in different places of maps, and that absolutely makes a difference. I know for a fact that there are spots at 5760x1080 that will dip to low FPS (40's - 50's) even with a 4.8 GHz 6-core and 780 Ti SLI. There's just bad spots in some maps. Maybe one guy encountered those and maybe the other didn't.

I will trust the two machines sitting on my desk that I personally built and set up extremely similarly and the personal experience I've had with them over a couple guys discussing FPS differences on a forum. I was excited to see some graphs.

I'll just tell ya from first hand experience that, when set up the same and put in similar situations, the difference isn't much.


----------



## Samson38

Question: Being that I only game on a single 2560x1600 monitor and I already have gtx 780ti sli, do you guys think I would notice a "big" improvement in fps upgrading my [email protected] to the 4930k for most newer games? Thanks.


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> What motion blur? The new dell 24" 4K monitor hasn't been reviewed yet. It was released yesterday.
> 
> Those of you saying 30hz? What?! It's 60hz, not 30hz.
> 
> http://nl.hardware.info/reviews/5097/7/dell-ultrasharp-up2414q-review-uhd4k-op-24-inch-conclusie
> 
> Hardware.info Gold Award.
> 
> Not sure what you guys are going on about. Dell makes great monitors. 4K is no different.


There has been plenty of reports regarding 4K and motion blur during gaming. This monitor as indeed not been reviewed yet but until the blur has been proven to not be present our default position is to be skeptical. Also it is 60hz on DP 1.2 only ruling out quite a few possibilities for some and it IS only 30hz for all other connection.

And Dell making good monitors is a general blunt statement. All manufacturers have made poor monitors at some point and it is best to not turn off our brains and think Dell is always good. Also the monitor has not been reviewed yet by your own statement and then you say 4K will be no different making an assumption just like others have assumed the motion blur till proven otherwise.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samson38*
> 
> Question: Being that I only game on a single 2560x1600 monitor and I already have gtx 780ti sli, do you guys think I would notice a "big" improvement in fps upgrading my [email protected] to the 4930k for most newer games? Thanks.


You wouldn't see much of an improvement if any at all for most games. This is because you game in 1440p+ and the higher the resolution the less predominant a CPU bottleneck will be. The best you would likely see is a decrease in "minimum" fps.


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartan F8*
> 
> There has been plenty of reports regarding 4K and motion blur during gaming. This monitor as indeed not been reviewed yet but until the blur has been proven to not be present our default position is to be skeptical. Also it is 60hz on DP 1.2 only ruling out quite a few possibilities for some and it IS only 30hz for all other connection.
> 
> And Dell making good monitors is a general blunt statement. All manufacturers have made poor monitors at some point and it is best to not turn off our brains and think Dell is always good. Also the monitor has not been reviewed yet by your own statement and then you say 4K will be no different making an assumption just like others have assumed the motion blur till proven otherwise.


Did you not see the review I just pasted, and the GOLD award it received?

The reports regarding motion blur were due to 30hz gameplay, NOT 60hz.

And no, there is also 60hz availability with dual HDMI.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> What motion blur? The new dell 24" 4K monitor hasn't been reviewed yet. It was released yesterday.
> 
> Those of you saying 30hz? What?! It's 60hz, not 30hz.
> 
> http://nl.hardware.info/reviews/5097/7/dell-ultrasharp-up2414q-review-uhd4k-op-24-inch-conclusie
> 
> Hardware.info Gold Award.
> 
> Not sure what you guys are going on about. Dell makes great monitors. 4K is no different.


Every 60Hz panel has horrible motion blur. 120MHz further decreases this. As does 144Hz. Lightboost/backlight strobing pretty much eliminates it.

Dell makes great monitors, yes. But they do not make great gaming monitors.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> Sorry, but I just don't put too much stock into people discussing their FPS on forums ... at least not when actually comparing two setups. There are too many differences in settings and systems to be able to make a decent comparison. What some people call Ultra settings and what others call Ultra settings isn't always the same. The system configurations are likely different, back ground processes, etc. You may play different maps and in different places of maps, and that absolutely makes a difference. I know for a fact that there are spots at 5760x1080 that will dip to low FPS (40's - 50's) even with a 4.8 GHz 6-core and 780 Ti SLI. There's just bad spots in some maps. Maybe one guy encountered those and maybe the other didn't.
> 
> I will trust the two machines sitting on my desk that I personally built and set up extremely similarly and the personal experience I've had with them over a couple guys discussing FPS differences on a forum. I was excited to see some graphs.
> 
> I'll just tell ya from first hand experience that, when set up the same and put in similar situations, the difference isn't much.


If you don't believe people discussing their experiences on OCN then go read reviews on tomshardware or watch linus videos

You said in your previous you didn't actually do any testing. Hexacore vs quadcore has been discussed to the death, and it seems the only ones who disagree with performance increases are those who don't have the extreme versions.


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Did you not see the review I just pasted, and the GOLD award it received?
> 
> The reports regarding motion blur were due to 30hz gameplay, NOT 60hz.
> 
> And no, there is also 60hz availability with dual HDMI.


Yes i saw the review and the pretty "GOLD" award this particular review site gave it. Motion blur can be present even at 120hz and is not always constraint to refresh rate. Here is the link directly to Dell spec sheet for this display and it specifically states 30hz over hdmi:

http://dcse.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/dell-up2414q?c=us&l=en&s=&~tab=specstab&~wsf=tabs

Please show me where you are seeing hdmi 60hz capability. Also don't get me wrong i think there are many good Dell monitors as well but i am not going to jump just because a Dell sticker/bezel is on a panel.

EDIT: Dell is more about versatility and business monitor reliability and not so much about gaming performance usually. I myself hope this monitor ends up being a dynamite deal but i research and look for multiple points of evidence to this end before pulling any trigger. If you have seen all you need to and want it don't let me stop you.


----------



## Samson38

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartan F8*
> 
> There has been plenty of reports regarding 4K and motion blur during gaming. This monitor as indeed not been reviewed yet but until the blur has been proven to not be present our default position is to be skeptical. Also it is 60hz on DP 1.2 only ruling out quite a few possibilities for some and it IS only 30hz for all other connection.
> 
> And Dell making good monitors is a general blunt statement. All manufacturers have made poor monitors at some point and it is best to not turn off our brains and think Dell is always good. Also the monitor has not been reviewed yet by your own statement and then you say 4K will be no different making an assumption just like others have assumed the motion blur till proven otherwise.
> You wouldn't see much of an improvement if any at all for most games. This is because you game in 1440p+ and the higher the resolution the less predominant a CPU bottleneck will be. The best you would likely see is a decrease in "minimum" fps.


Yeah..that's kinda what I was thinking already since browsing the forums...I may add a second 1600p monitor next year..so I may as well just wait until Haswell E comes abroad and upgrade then..thanks.


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Every 60Hz panel has horrible motion blur. 120MHz further decreases this. As does 144Hz. Lightboost/backlight strobing pretty much eliminates it.
> 
> Dell makes great monitors, yes. But they do not make great gaming monitors.


Have you even tried any of their high end monitors? There are several users here that have and still use Dell's 27" and 30" high res monitors. They use good LCD panels and I've yet to hear people complain about motion blur. "Every 60hz panel has motion blur"? I beg to differ. You're saying that every one of us that uses a 60hz high res display has to deal with motion blur. Sorry but I get ZERO motion blur on my Korean 1440p panel at 60hz, and I've yet to hear about it from anyone else. I run with Vsync off and I've had no issues with 7970s, 680s, 780s, 780 Ti's, and Titans.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartan F8*
> 
> Yes i saw the review and the pretty "GOLD" award this particular review site gave it. Motion blur can be present even at 120hz and is not always constraint to refresh rate. Here is the link directly to Dell spec sheet for this display and it specifically states 30hz over hdmi:
> 
> http://dcse.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/dell-up2414q?c=us&l=en&s=&~tab=specstab&~wsf=tabs
> 
> Please show me where you are seeing hdmi 60hz capability. Also don't get me wrong i think there are many good Dell monitors as well but i am not going to jump just because a Dell sticker/bezel is on a panel.


Regarding HDMI capability, there are other 4K 60hz monitors available that allow dual HDMI inputs, if that is a feature you MUST have. What is your issue with DP anyways? It's far better than HDMI, and nearly EVERY video card has it these days. That just sounds like nitpicking to me.

And regarding the "pretty" gold award; if you were to visit the other pages you would see the amount of raw testing and data that they went through to come to that conclusion. A translator isn't needed if you understand the basic jargon.

Ultimately it comes down to preference. I own several 120hz displays, and I've tried surround, and all it did was give me a headache and blind me. It seems like a ton of wasted bandwidth and rendering quite honestly, as two thirds of it is in your peripheral vision, unless you run portrait, which is rare. I would MUCH rather have a high res 60hz display than a 120hz low res TN panel.

You must not appreciate the higher color gamut and panel quality vs crappy TN panels.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> If you don't believe people discussing their experiences on OCN then go read reviews on tomshardware or watch linus videos
> 
> You said in your previous you didn't actually do any testing. Hexacore vs quadcore has been discussed to the death, and it seems the only ones who disagree with performance increases are those who don't have the extreme versions.


But it's not an objective comparison. You can see that, right? I don't know how cluttered his system is compared to yours. I don't know if you're both running Windows 8.1, etc. I don't know if you guys are talking about the same map, or the same area of the same map. I don't know about your internet connections and the pings you guys face. I don't doubt the experiences you guys described, and I do value user experiences here. I'm just saying I can't be certain all of that difference in the minimum FPS you guys face is attributed to the two extra cores. The review sites don't really do the job either because they don't test in full server scenarios that I know of. Most don't test online at all. Most also don't test across multiple CPU's.

You are correct that I haven't graphed out the data, but I've played the crap out of both. All of those things I described above I can be certain are the same when I play on one and then the other. The differences in the experience between them has never warranted the effort of a pseudo-scientific comparison to attempt to isolate the 4-core to 6-core effect numerically. There might be a difference, but it just isn't that much. I don't really know what you mean by extreme versions. Of CPU's?


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Have you even tried any of their high end monitors? There are several users here that have and still use Dell's 27" and 30" high res monitors. They use good LCD panels and I've yet to hear people complain about motion blur. "Every 60hz panel has motion blur"? I beg to differ. You're saying that every one of us that uses a 60hz high res display has to deal with motion blur. Sorry but I get ZERO motion blur on my Korean 1440p panel at 60hz, and I've yet to hear about it from anyone else. I run with Vsync off and I've had no issues with 7970s, 680s, 780s, 780 Ti's, and Titans.
> 
> And regarding the "pretty" gold award; if you were to visit the other pages you would see the amount of raw testing and data that they went through to come to that conclusion. A translator isn't needed if you understand the basic jargon.


Just because you don't notice the motion blur doesn't mean it is there. I bet if you were to use a faster display for a few weeks then go back to 60Hz you most definitely would notice the huge difference. I was using 2 x U2711 + an Apple 27" iMac in Eyefinity/Surround (same as Korean 2560x1440 except that it is A+ instead of A-) before moving to an Asus VG248QE. Motion blur was unbearable on all three displays.

There is a 100+ page thread on Lightboost *here* so obviously there are a lot of people who notice motion blur on 60Hz panels.


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Have you even tried any of their high end monitors? There are several users here that have and still use Dell's 27" and 30" high res monitors. They use good LCD panels and I've yet to hear people complain about motion blur. "Every 60hz panel has motion blur"? I beg to differ. You're saying that every one of us that uses a 60hz high res display has to deal with motion blur. Sorry but I get ZERO motion blur on my Korean 1440p panel at 60hz, and I've yet to hear about it from anyone else. I run with Vsync off and I've had no issues with 7970s, 680s, 780s, 780 Ti's, and Titans.
> Regarding HDMI capability, there are other 4K 60hz monitors available that allow dual HDMI inputs, if that is a feature you MUST have. What is your issue with DP anyways? It's far better than HDMI, and nearly EVERY video card has it these days. That just sounds like nitpicking to me.
> 
> And regarding the "pretty" gold award; if you were to visit the other pages you would see the amount of raw testing and data that they went through to come to that conclusion. A translator isn't needed if you understand the basic jargon.
> 
> Ultimately it comes down to preference. I own several 120hz displays, and I've tried surround, and all it did was give me a headache and blind me. It seems like a ton of wasted bandwidth and rendering quite honestly, as two thirds of it is in your peripheral vision, unless you run portrait, which is rare. I would MUCH rather have a high res 60hz display than a 120hz low res TN panel.
> 
> You must not appreciate the higher color gamut and panel quality vs crappy TN panels.


I have owned several Dell, LG, Samsung and korean monitors. Take a look at my older posts in the Qnix thread. There has been plenty of people talking about the relative amount of motion blur you get just not having lightboost much less not being at 120hz. I think if you do some more searching for these topics you will find them pretty easily.

I also don't find anything wrong with DP except for the fact it has not to date had any good refresh rate overclocking which is important to me, same for HDMI. That may not be relevant to this display since Dell also has a very poor record for their panels running non native refresh rate(which you will find if you search).

And your right i do nitpick but not you. I just nitpick when i am choosing a product, you have to if you want to get the right thing for yourself. I understand quite a bit more than basic jargon and all my points were valid in relation to the panel and the possibilities behind it. I think you getting a bit defensive about Dell. Dell is great for most as a worry free solution but it is by far not always the best.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Just because you don't notice the motion blur doesn't mean it is there. I bet if you were to use a faster display for a few weeks then go back to 60Hz you most definitely would notice the huge difference. I was using 2 x U2711 + an Apple 27" iMac in Eyefinity/Surround (same as Korean 2560x1440 except that it is A+ instead of A-) before moving to an Asus VG248QE. Motion blur was unbearable on all three displays.
> 
> There is a 100+ page thread on Lightboost *here* so obviously there are a lot of people who notice motion blur on 60Hz panels.


+1 plenty of people don't even notice motion blur until they are exposed to a superior quality panel. Try a 144hz panel with lightboost and you will see the motion downfalls of many panel(not just Dell).


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> What motion blur? The new dell 24" 4K monitor hasn't been reviewed yet. It was released yesterday.
> 
> Those of you saying 30hz? What?! It's 60hz, not 30hz.
> 
> http://nl.hardware.info/reviews/5097/7/dell-ultrasharp-up2414q-review-uhd4k-op-24-inch-conclusie
> 
> Hardware.info Gold Award.
> 
> Not sure what you guys are going on about. Dell makes great monitors. 4K is no different.


It will be the first ~1000$ 4k to not have extreme motion blur issues. Yes, I realize it's 60hz, as long as you run DP.

anyway to run 3x display port monitors in surround from 2 NV GPU's?


----------



## SDhydro

120hz with lightboost 2d is amazing. Dell monitors are great and I was using the same 24" dell ultrasharp 1920x1200 monitor for the past 7 years and just upgraded. Yes dell makes nice monitor and great colors and everything. The issue now is speed. How long must we game at only 60hz???

Even 120hz or 144hz is alot better but still there is motion blur just not nearly as much as 60hz. But once lightboost is enabled and with 100+fps things are just so smooth! Hardly any motion blur at all. I like this test too:
http://www.testufo.com/#test=framerates


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> 120hz with lightboost 2d is amazing. Dell monitors are great and I was using the same 24" dell ultrasharp 1920x1200 monitor for the past 7 years and just upgraded. Yes dell makes nice monitor and great colors and everything. The issue now is speed. How long must we game at only 60hz???
> 
> Even 120hz or 144hz is alot better but still there is motion blur just not nearly as much as 60hz. But once lightboost is enabled and with 100+fps things are just so smooth! Hardly any motion blur at all. I like this test too:
> http://www.testufo.com/#test=framerates


GREAT idea. HighTemplar take your Dell monitor set it up next to a lightboost enabled monitor or a korean monitor running 120hz with no scaler and look at the difference on the UFO test. I have done this with all kinds of panels and posted results on the Qnix club thread. There is a big difference and unless the 4K 24" panel has some other motion blur reducing tech it will be no different.

Were not trying to gang up on you, we are just saying that Dell is not almighty and powerful.


----------



## Chronic1

24" 4K monitor is a freaking JOKE!

If I was getting a 4K monitor it would have to be at least a 40"

I cant imagine how small text would be on a 24" 4K monitor lol


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> 24" 4K monitor is a freaking JOKE!
> 
> If I was getting a 4K monitor it would have to be at least a 40"


You are discounting pixel density as a factor. Having cell phone levels of PPI on a computer monitor has its merits and would all but eliminate the visibility or need for ANY aliasing filters. having RAW clarity would be awesome.

Honestly i would love to see PPI standards for monitors get to around 200PPI instead of the pathetic 100PPI average they are at now.

But it has to come with higher refresh for me. I can go back to picture slide shows(30hz, 60hz)

Anyways how about some 780TI topics?


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> But it's not an objective comparison. You can see that, right? I don't know how cluttered his system is compared to yours. I don't know if you're both running Windows 8.1, etc. I don't know if you guys are talking about the same map, or the same area of the same map. I don't know about your internet connections and the pings you guys face. I don't doubt the experiences you guys described, and I do value user experiences here. I'm just saying I can't be certain all of that difference in the minimum FPS you guys face is attributed to the two extra cores. The review sites don't really do the job either because they don't test in full server scenarios that I know of. Most don't test online at all. Most also don't test across multiple CPU's.
> 
> You are correct that I haven't graphed out the data, but I've played the crap out of both. All of those things I described above I can be certain are the same when I play on one and then the other. The differences in the experience between them has never warranted the effort of a pseudo-scientific comparison to attempt to isolate the 4-core to 6-core effect numerically. There might be a difference, but it just isn't that much. I don't really know what you mean by extreme versions. Of CPU's?


There isn't much difference in most games, but in games like BF4 you can see a difference. Battlefield has always liked cores and threads, it was obvious in #3.

Remember back in the day people said for games the quad cores w/o HT are enough? Not the case anymore is it, you can't even play BF4 64player with a quad core w/o HT. If the 8 threaded and 8 core cpu's like AMDs are showing significant performance gains, then so will the 12 threaded processors.


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartan F8*
> 
> GREAT idea. HighTemplar take your Dell monitor set it up next to a lightboost enabled monitor or a korean monitor running 120hz with no scaler and look at the difference on the UFO test. I have done this with all kinds of panels and posted results on the Qnix club thread. There is a big difference and unless the 4K 24" panel has some other motion blur reducing tech it will be no different.
> 
> Were not trying to gang up on you, we are just saying that Dell is not almighty and powerful.


If you read my post you would see that I own multiple 120hz+ panels.









As long as you maintain a 60fps minimum and disable vsync, I cannot see how there would be a noticeable difference in 'blur'. I'm a rather above average FPS player (I score top 1-3 in most matches), and I've never felt as if it was detrimental to my gameplay.

There are tradeoffs as well when running a 120hz display. They are ALL TN panels. TN panels are great for fast refresh rates, but garbage for color gamut, viewing angle, and picture quality in general.

Honestly, I would prefer a 1440p panel that is capable of 96hz+, rather than a 1080p panel @ 120hz with less picture quality and a much lower resolution.

Those of us with high end rigs simply do not want to run @ 1080p. Perhaps when there are higher refresh rate panels for a decent price in the high res category, there will be a convincing argument.

As of now, those of us running quad 780 Ti's like myself, simply do not want to run at 1080p. Some people like multi monitor 1080p, I view it as wasted resources in the peripheral.

By the way, since you're such a blur fanatic, be ready to shell out some more cash for Gsync monitors









Oh, and regarding Dell. I personally am not a big fan. They are simply one of the major 3 high res monitor providers. Unfortunately there is not much of a selection.


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> There isn't much difference in most games, but in games like BF4 you can see a difference. Battlefield has always liked cores and threads, it was obvious in #3.
> 
> Remember back in the day people said for games the quad cores w/o HT are enough? Not the case anymore is it, you can't even play BF4 64player with a quad core w/o HT. If the 8 threaded and 8 core cpu's like AMDs are showing significant performance gains, then so will the 12 threaded processors.


I think all he's saying is that there is a point at which the gains are minimal. I've personally run on a 2500k @ 4.7ghz and I did hit its limits with Tri-fire 7970s, where I didn't with Tri 6970s. It's just a matter of how much GPU power you want to push at it. Once you increase the GPU power, you shift the potential bottleneck towards the CPU. When you're running on a single GPU, you could have a rather decent gaming experience on a quad core w/o HT (with a decent OC).

Frostbite was coded for 8 threads. However you saturate said threads is up to you. Hyperthreading has its merits, but of course replacing a couple of those threads with full blown cores is much better suited for multi-GPU gaming.

It also depends on whether you're using AMD or Nvidia GPUs. At least with with last gen cards, AMD did much better with less CPU behind it. Nvidia on the other hand, required a bit more power to max the usage of your cards.

Either way, it's OCN. There's not much you can't solve with an OC


----------



## SDhydro

96hz isnt really any better then 60hz i think. Even with 120hz its not til you enable lightboost does it make a drastic difference. I agree with you high templar that the picture on a 1440p panel is much better then the picture of my 1080p vg248qe but there are no 1440p panels with 120hz and lightboost at this tme. Otherwise that would have been my purchase.

Oh and once G-sync is available our monitors are able to support it and will just be a cost to buy the kit and do it ourselves if we would like. I choose to 1080p with lightboost of a korean monitor with 1440p just because once youve experience it theres no going back for with the games i play. Maybe if all you play are rpg's then maybe the 1440p is the monitor to get


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> 96hz isnt really any better then 60hz i think. Even with 120hz its not til you enable lightboost does it make a drastic difference. I agree with you high templar that the picture on a 1440p panel is much better then the picture of my 1080p vg248qe but there are no 1440p panels with 120hz and lightboost at this tme. Otherwise that would have been my purchase.
> 
> Oh and once G-sync is available our monitors are able to support it and will just be a cost to buy the kit and do it ourselves if we would like. I choose to 1080p with lightboost of a korean monitor with 1440p just because once youve experience it theres no going back for with the games i play. Maybe if all you play are rpg's then maybe the 1440p is the monitor to get


Nvidia hasn't agreed to releasing a kit yet. If they did however, it would require soldering and frankensteining your monitor. Many here would be squeamish to do such a thing...


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Nvidia hasn't agreed to releasing a kit yet. If they did however, it would require soldering and frankensteining your monitor. Many here would be squeamish to do such a thing...


http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/introducing-nvidia-g-sync-revolutionary-ultra-smooth-stutter-free-gaming

Looks like just a Phillips screw driver


----------



## Arizonian

You'll never see Korean monitor models with Gsync support nor the capability to add the kit.

The companies that have agreed to do Gsync have a contract where Nvidia receives royalties for every monitor sold.

I'm not sure of the specifics but if the kit requires a scaler, it won't even be something you can hack modify on Korean models where none have a scaler.


----------



## SardaukarHades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TelFiRE*
> 
> Because of several reasons, one 4k is much more expensive, you can get one for $1100? I'm guessing there is something too good to be true about that but even if so, great, 3x1080 is $300-$400.
> 
> Also, 3x1440 is almost 3 million more pixels than 4k and they span your entire vision range instead of one single panel.
> 
> And besides all that, no matter how many pixels you have on a single panel, I doubt it will ever be as immersive as completely surrounding your vision with the game.
> These sound like fairly significant gains. Considering I can do this direct through nvidia for around ~250 to upgrade... I'm really quite tempted. I was more iffy when I thought I'd have to sell it.
> 
> But when do you think something better would come out? I thought we probably wouldn't have anything til mid next year earliest.


Wow you can't do that here...
If that is the case yes go for it.

No idea mate on when they will release maxwell but I bet they delayed it to due 780 ti right.


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/introducing-nvidia-g-sync-revolutionary-ultra-smooth-stutter-free-gaming
> 
> Looks like just a Phillips screw driver


Only if you have ASUS VG248QE.

Perhaps more will be added later, but that's not a very large spectrum of models...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SardaukarHades*
> 
> Wow you can't do that here...
> If that is the case yes go for it.
> 
> No idea mate on when they will release maxwell but I bet they delayed it to due 780 ti right.


I think its the other way around. 780Ti was released because they delayed it. I'm guessing they have @ least one more hat trick to come before we start getting solid Maxwell info. IE: 790. I'm thinking ~8 months till maxwell. Best way to know would be to find out when Taiwan semi conductor is done printing Apples 20nm parts.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SardaukarHades*
> 
> No idea mate on when they will release maxwell but I bet they delayed it to due 780 ti right.


Depends.....

If they release Maxwell on 28nm then the answer could be yes.

If Maxwell ends up at 20nm then the answer is no because you can't delay something that's simply not available at this time.


----------



## brandon6199

...and that's all I could possibly squeeze out of my reference EVGA GTX 780 Ti. Anything more and it either crashes or begins artifacting. Is this considered a pretty decent OC for a reference GTX 780 Ti?

1320mhz/7900mhz @ 1.212v with EK full cover block. ASIC Quality: 83.7%


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> 
> 
> ...and that's all I could possibly squeeze out of my reference EVGA GTX 780 Ti. Anything more and it either crashes or begins artifacting. Is this considered a pretty decent OC for a reference GTX 780 Ti?
> 
> 1320mhz/7900mhz @ 1.212v with EK full cover block. ASIC Quality: 83.7%


You should run valley at a higher resolution like 1920x1080 so we can all compare scores


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> You should run valley at a higher resolution like 1920x1080 so we can all compare scores


I know, the reason I didn't is because I just wanted to find my maximum OC for my GTX 780 Ti, and my CPU is at complete stock right now.

Once I get my OC dialed in on my 4770k, I'll start posting results. I also have a second GTX 780 Ti with an EK waterblock in my closet... I cracked the top and I'm waiting for a replacement.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Depends.....
> 
> If they release Maxwell on 28nm then the answer could be yes.
> 
> If Maxwell ends up at 20nm then the answer is no because you can't delay something that's simply not available at this time.


I just don't see that happening. What are they going to do? Release a revision C Kepler and call it Maxwell? Denver has most likely already been delayed past the first run of Maxwell...


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> You'll never see Korean monitor models with Gsync support nor the capability to add the kit.
> 
> The companies that have agreed to do Gsync have a contract where Nvidia receives royalties for every monitor sold.
> 
> I'm not sure of the specifics but if the kit requires a scaler, it won't even be something you can hack modify on Korean models where none have a scaler.


Im going to bet some genius will do it


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> Im going to bet some genius will do it


Would make a lot of OCN members who have one a happy camper.









On a side note: *MSI GTX 780Ti GAMING* card now available with non-reference cooling on reference pcb on Newegg for $699 for those interested.


----------



## Hawk777th

Out of the Superclocked ACX MSI Gamer and the Dual Classy what should I go for? I will be going SLi with them. They will be on air but I dont really play with V that much etc. I dont change bios etc.

Just trying to figure out which to spring for. I see the Classy has a tiny clock speed advantage over the superclocked which makes me wonder what is the difference.


----------



## CroakV

Classy has a bit more bling factor, and with better power circuitry design that part of the board should run cooler at stock volts, be less prone to coil whine, and waste less 'lectric. Plus it lets you join TWO clubs here, this one _and_ the Classy club.









By all reports, the MSI should run a bit quieter than either of the ACX cooled EVGA cards.

But really, if you're going SLI on air, and don't plan on OCing (and even if you do) I'd just get a reference unit. It'll run a great deal cooler, and not THAT much louder in the grand scheme of things. And it greatly simplifies your airflow management and slot spacing constraints, since the ref design even works well at cooling with no slot spacing.

EDIT: Doh, see you're already running SLI Titans. You know how good the stock cooler works.


----------



## Hawk777th

Ya are the classys overclocking any better? I used to run 2x580 lightings in SLI in this case and they were ok temp wise. I just didnt know if the 780ti ran much hotter in its stock cooler?

I didnt know if any of them seem to overclock any better.


----------



## KamChancellor

I wonder how much that EVGA Kingpin Edition is going to cost when it releases, supposedly it's the fastest single-GPU ever. Wonder what the clock speeds are going to be at out of the box.


----------



## SardaukarHades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I think its the other way around. 780Ti was released because they delayed it. I'm guessing they have @ least one more hat trick to come before we start getting solid Maxwell info. IE: 790. I'm thinking ~8 months till maxwell. Best way to know would be to find out when Taiwan semi conductor is done printing Apples 20nm parts.


Agreed, as a business there isn't any real need for nvidia to rush the release of the new cards. They are still the king on the hill with graphics performance and they might as well get as much as they can out of the the gk110. Its all about the roi.


----------



## TelFiRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SardaukarHades*
> 
> Wow you can't do that here...
> If that is the case yes go for it.
> 
> No idea mate on when they will release maxwell but I bet they delayed it to due 780 ti right.


Sorry I said through nvidia, it's actually through EVGA "Step Up" program since I bought it less than 90 days ago. But yeah even though it's a net loss, and I truly should have just got the TI... at this juncture it seems like a really sweet deal.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I think its the other way around. 780Ti was released because they delayed it. I'm guessing they have @ least one more hat trick to come before we start getting solid Maxwell info. IE: 790. I'm thinking ~8 months till maxwell. Best way to know would be to find out when Taiwan semi conductor is done printing Apples 20nm parts.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SardaukarHades*
> 
> Agreed, as a business there isn't any real need for nvidia to rush the release of the new cards. They are still the king on the hill with graphics performance and they might as well get as much as they can out of the the gk110. Its all about the roi.


I might really want a 790 though. If it's anything like the 690, it'll be a dual GPU on one card. That'd be the best of both worlds for my Micro-ITX setup. It would probably be a monstrous card that would still be the best until the 890. But idk, if I do end up doing that, it's not like upgrading to a TI will stop me. It will sell for more anyway.


----------



## fleetfeather

I can't see a 790 happening personally. If they did a non-gimped dual 780Ti card, the world would probably implode, which can't be good for Nvidia's future sales


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> Sorry, but I just don't put too much stock into people discussing their FPS on forums ... at least not when actually comparing two setups. There are too many differences in settings and systems to be able to make a decent comparison. What some people call Ultra settings and what others call Ultra settings isn't always the same. The system configurations are likely different, back ground processes, etc. You may play different maps and in different places of maps, and that absolutely makes a difference. I know for a fact that there are spots at 5760x1080 that will dip to low FPS (40's - 50's) even with a 4.8 GHz 6-core and 780 Ti SLI. There's just bad spots in some maps. Maybe one guy encountered those and maybe the other didn't.
> 
> *I will trust the two machines sitting on my desk that I personally built and set up extremely similarly and the personal experience* I've had with them over a couple guys discussing FPS differences on a forum. I was excited to see some graphs.
> 
> I'll just tell ya from first hand experience that, when set up the same and put in similar situations, the difference isn't much.


I hope you notice that what I marked in bold its *exactly* what other members did and shared here/with you?

So how's that different from other people that build those two machines and shared their experience with you? I know there're many variables(NVCP settings, Ram timings/speed, CPU speed, running processes etc) but hey, each one share his own experience that hey had.. And someone can always ask another member for the settings used so he can see if they played a role in that shared information.. E.g: Did you had AO in Quality? etc etc...

And also if you build those two machines and share you experience here, I can come and say the same thing you said to you about your experience/fps discussion.

You think you are the only one that can build a good/clean uncluttered setup with as low processes as possible and everyone else systems are fragmented/bogged down/slow/running 100+ proccesses?

No offense meant btw. Its just for the sake of the "discussion".


----------



## mesasf1

memory overclock does very little for single monitor. Always overclock the core first then started on the memory I would not recommend sacrificing any core clock for memory clock unless you are running high resolution surround


----------



## xabierr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> There is no need for speculation that the quad cores with HT will run just as well as the hexacores with HT, we already have results, and they have shown that hexacores get more fps...
> 
> Also, you don't need multiple gpu to make use of hexacores, there are many things in games done by the cpu only. Any application that supports the extra cores and threads the hexacores will win in, BF4 being one of those, this is nothing new. People run dual xeons, if cores meant nothing then the xeons would suffer due to low ipc and low clock rate, but they keep up just fine.
> I have hynix as well, so far +600mem is fine in games. I can get +700 for valley. Just running 8000MHz memory is a good feeling


I have hynix and i crash with just +100...:/


----------



## NTME9

Whats up with there being no "ti classy" reviews?


----------



## SardaukarHades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I can't see a 790 happening personally. If they did a non-gimped dual 780Ti card, the world would probably implode, which can't be good for Nvidia's future sales


Lol oh they will, if AMD working on versuvius (what an ironic name) then nvidia be working on their GK110 equivalent.
I got to say AMD are doing a good job. I' am glad they released the 290's!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xabierr*
> 
> I have hynix and i crash with just +100...:/


Sorry to hear that dude, but if it makes you feel better it doesn't really improve frames. When I started oc'ing my card, I noticed maybe 300 points in 3D mark 2011 in my graphics score from 100+ to 200+.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TelFiRE*
> 
> Sorry I said through nvidia, it's actually through EVGA "Step Up" program since I bought it less than 90 days ago. But yeah even though it's a net loss, and I truly should have just got the TI... at this juncture it seems like a really sweet deal.
> 
> I might really want a 790 though. If it's anything like the 690, it'll be a dual GPU on one card. That'd be the best of both worlds for my Micro-ITX setup. It would probably be a monstrous card that would still be the best until the 890. But idk, if I do end up doing that, it's not like upgrading to a TI will stop me. It will sell for more anyway.


Oh ok, all good









Are you watercooling your itx setup?


----------



## TelFiRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SardaukarHades*
> 
> Oh ok, all good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you watercooling your itx setup?


Negative, I have the Hadron Air and from what I understand it's not really suitable for water cooling. Some people have done it, but I'm too much of a noob. If anything I'd probably only get an all-in-one for the CPU.

But I'll probably stick to air and stock. I just got a Noctua air cpu cooler on the way from NewEgg.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I can't see a 790 happening personally. If they did a non-gimped dual 780Ti card, the world would probably implode, which can't be good for Nvidia's future sales


I think it will come in the form of two 1920-core (10 SMX) or 2304-core (12 SMX 780 chip) GK110's with 6 GB of memory (3 per card). I just don't see any way they could get two 2880-core dies in a 375W power envelope or whatever it is.


----------



## sgs2008

Just got two gigabyte 780 ti oc's on the way. Do those support voltage control ?


----------



## Banedox

So just ordered the EVGA 780ti Classified card off newegg.... (Stupid expensive card)...

So what Waterblock should i get for it?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> So just ordered the EVGA 780ti Classified card off newegg.... (Stupid expensive card)...
> 
> So what Waterblock should i get for it?


EK waterblock. hydro copper is overpriced and meh at best.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> EK waterblock. hydro copper is overpriced and meh at best.


Are the nickel blocks still ok to use? I have creddit are Performance PCs they only have the Acteal+ Nickel 780 classy block available...


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> 
> 
> ...and that's all I could possibly squeeze out of my reference EVGA GTX 780 Ti. Anything more and it either crashes or begins artifacting. Is this considered a pretty decent OC for a reference GTX 780 Ti?
> 
> 1320mhz/7900mhz @ 1.212v with EK full cover block. ASIC Quality: 83.7%


My Evga Ti Asic 75,9% in Valley:

-stock cooler: max 1320/7800 1,21V stable and no artifact
-liquid cooling (no W of fan): 1378/7800 1,21V

Try test with 7600-7800 MHz


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Are the nickel blocks still ok to use? I have creddit are Performance PCs they only have the Acteal+ Nickel 780 classy block available...


yes they are fine, thats all i use


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> 
> 
> ...and that's all I could possibly squeeze out of my reference EVGA GTX 780 Ti. Anything more and it either crashes or begins artifacting. Is this considered a pretty decent OC for a reference GTX 780 Ti?
> 
> 1320mhz/7900mhz @ 1.212v with EK full cover block. ASIC Quality: 83.7%


I'd say it's decent. The SC ACX I've got won't even reach 1300 at 1.212v stable, ASIC 72%.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yes they are fine, thats all i use


Alright JW cause i saw a guy this week having a flaking problem..


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Alright JW cause i saw a guy this week having a *flaking* problem..


FLAKING PROBLEMS?


----------



## Arizonian

Wow - 780Ti Classified went on sale / or should I say price gouging on Newegg for $799.99 and no game bundle.

Pass.









Not worth it with my Newegg account. On top of that would eat restocking fee, eat game bundle, and eat a return shipping cost. Keeping my more than adequate 780Ti ACX reference and either going to add a second in a couple months for over kill or get a 1440 resolution G-sync monitor for polished game play when they release instead: come tax time anyway.


----------



## fleetfeather

Just put in an order with Amazon. there's always a slim chance they wont, erm, "price match" Newegg when their stock comes in lol. This exercise is going to cost a pretty penny to import over to Aus.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Wow - 780Ti Classified went on sale / or should I say price gouging on Newegg for $799.99 and no game bundle.
> 
> Pass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not worth it with my Newegg account. On top of that would eat restocking fee, eat game bundle, and eat a return shipping cost. Keeping my more than adequate 780Ti ACX reference and either going to add a second in a couple months for over kill or get a 1440 resolution G-sync monitor for polished game play when they release instead: come tax time anyway.


You should actually get the game bundle regardless of what newegg does, pretty sure all you have to do is email EVGA and get them to send u keys...


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> You should actually get the game bundle regardless of what newegg does, pretty sure all you have to do is email EVGA and get them to send u keys...


Nope, it's the vendor that issues the keys (and gets them from Nvidia). The only way you can get the codes from EVGA is to buy direct from them.

Trust me, I tried, two EVGA Ti's bought in the Pirates, Heroes, Spies period, but my retailer isn't one of the participating ones, as I bought locally in Malta. EVGA couldn't/wouldn't do anything about it, and no response from Nvidia (nor do I expect one).


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> Nope, it's the vendor that issues the keys (and gets them from Nvidia). The only way you can get the codes from EVGA is to buy direct from them.
> 
> Trust me, I tried, two EVGA Ti's bought in the Pirates, Heroes, Spies period, but my retailer isn't one of the participating ones, as I bought locally in Malta. EVGA couldn't/wouldn't do anything about it, and no response from Nvidia (nor do I expect one).


thats unfortunate







but there may be hope for you to get the games. I will be giving away my three game codes at the end of the week in the freebies section, so enter that when it opens up


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> thats unfortunate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but there may be hope for you to get the games. I will be giving away my three game codes at the end of the week in the freebies section, so enter that when it opens up


----------



## Tweex

Quick question for you guys.

Yesterday, I finally upgraded from a GTX 295 (still a great card) to a EVGA 780 TI SC w/ ACX. I am currently running an i5 2500k @ 4.9GHz. Will I see any bottlenecks gaming at 1440p and hopefully 96Hz? Eventually, in a couple months, I am going to SLI but I am sure at that point I will need to upgrade my CPU. I really just want to hold out till Intels next Gen.

Thanks in advance everyone.

Edit: I should note, I am not a BF4 player. I play mostly Arma3: Breaking Point, Dayz and Minecraft with a MMO once in a while.


----------



## FragZero

I run a 2700K at 4.8ghz and a 780 TI at 1250/7600 mhz.

I go for 1440p 80hz, 96hz is a bit much in battlefield 4 (which is the only game i have played with the card). 60fps gaming at 1440p is great but unfortunately 96fps will be a bit much.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> Nope, it's the vendor that issues the keys (and gets them from Nvidia). The only way you can get the codes from EVGA is to buy direct from them.
> 
> Trust me, I tried, two EVGA Ti's bought in the Pirates, Heroes, Spies period, but my retailer isn't one of the participating ones, as I bought locally in Malta. EVGA couldn't/wouldn't do anything about it, and no response from Nvidia (nor do I expect one).


Hmm ill have to give it a shot, not really a big deal, but w.e


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I can't see a 790 happening personally. If they did a non-gimped dual 780Ti card, the world would probably implode, which can't be good for Nvidia's future sales


It would be 2x vanilla 780's or slightly smaller chips. They will release one if AMD releases the dual Hawaii.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Alright JW cause i saw a guy this week having a flaking problem..


Just make sure you run some sort of anti-corrosion. blocks left to sit in distilled water will corrode faster than the lightning. I'm in talks with EK right now to get my corroded nickel blocks replaced with copper units. I already picked up all new blocks because I knew this would take weeks. So,! 3x titan blocks & a cpu block otw to market place soon!


----------



## Koniakki

YAY! Count me in guys! Just ordered a Palit 780Ti Jetstream and two CM Megaflow Blue to replace the 2 top non-led HAF-X fans.









Christmas savings? Poof, gone! lol! I need to sell my GB 780 WF3 now to make my wallet stop crying.









*Edit:* I was flirting with the idea of doing 780 SLI but my PSU is barely enough and also I can't justify spending 250euros(200 is my 6month Gym mem/ship) premium for 780 SLI vs one 780Ti.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> I hope you notice that what I marked in bold its *exactly* what other members did and shared here/with you?
> 
> So how's that different from other people that build those two machines and shared their experience with you? I know there're many variables(NVCP settings, Ram timings/speed, CPU speed, running processes etc) but hey, each one share his own experience that hey had.. And someone can always ask another member for the settings used so he can see if they played a role in that shared information.. E.g: Did you had AO in Quality? etc etc...
> 
> And also if you build those two machines and share you experience here, I can come and say the same thing you said to you about your experience/fps discussion.
> 
> You think you are the only one that can build a good/clean uncluttered setup with as low processes as possible and everyone else systems are fragmented/bogged down/slow/running 100+ proccesses?
> 
> No offense meant btw. Its just for the sake of the "discussion".


Yikes dude, you can't be that dense. If it was a *any single user* building both systems that played on them both side by side then I would say that they could probably very accurately make a subjective comparison of the two systems. But you're telling me an equivalently "qualified" user to make that subjective comparison is one who owns one set up and reads a few sentences about one other user's experience on the internet about another set up of interest? That's essentially what you're suggesting.

It has nothing to do with me. It has nothing to do with my ability to build systems or set them up. I'm just a guy who wastes my money on computer parts and puts them together to pass time like the rest of you. I don't somehow think my systems are better for comparisons sake than others.

As I said, I value user experience here. I do not doubt the experiences each user described. I do not doubt that they experience exactly what they say they do. I do doubt, however, that the reason one sees a minimum of 40 and the other a minimum of 60 or whatever it was is entirely due to having a 6-core processor. That is all that I am saying.

Do I really need to make a list of variables that are very likely different across users systems that could cause differences when just discussing FPS on the internet?

Windows Version
Drivers
NVCP Settings
Windows Settings
Background Launch Processes
Browser Launch Condition
In-Game Settings
Internet Type/Quality
Servers
Pings of Servers
Map
Game Mode
Area of Map

All of those things are more than likely different, and all of those things will affect performance. Do I really need to waste a bunch of time creating graphs to prove that you *will not* see a huge increase in FPS by moving from quad to hex in BF4 online?

These are the two things originally said that I quoted when this discussion started:
Quote:


> If you try to push 3 monitors for BF4 with a either a 780 or a 780Ti coupled with a 4770k, you're going to have a bad time.


That, quite frankly, is just a completely false and crap statement. I guess I should say this, if you have a "bad" time on a 4770K then you're going to have a "bad" time on a 6-core as well because your expectations are not aligned with reality. Bad time because of a single GPU, maybe, but not because of the CPU.
Quote:


> The other guy is getting 40fps on 2xmsaa. Im getting 90fps max, 60 in intensive scenes and some dips when there are so many explosions you can't see anything anyway. Difference is, I'm running 150% res so downsampled 4k, which is muh more demanding than 2xmsaa. With 2xmsaa I get over 100fps average. That's the dif between 4930k and 4770k.


I don't even know what to say about this. I really don't. I basically see him suggesting that the guy with a 4770K gets 40 FPS and he gets over 100 FPS with a 4930K when he turns the settings down to match. He then goes on to explicitly state *"That's the dif between 4930k and 4770k."* That could simply not be more misinformed. I literally am a little speechless about that statement and a little sad that that information gets put out there, and then apparently defended. I really feel for the guy who spends his hard earned money based on garbage like that. A 150% FPS increase?!
















I'm not bantering back and forth on this topic anymore because it's gone off topic and become a detriment to the thread. It started as me just offering up my opinion on something I felt I could talk a little about, since I do own both systems in question, and all. I tried to be nice and suggest that the difference isn't that much when I see people talking completely ******ed differences to attribute to the CPU's in question. Now it has just gotten to the point of arguing with a wall. I'm not sure if you guys are being serious or just trolling me .. it's to that point.

If you want to take two random users and their completely incomparable experiences and deduce conclusions from them, then be my guest.

Someone hurry, run out and drop $1400 on a RIVBE, 4930K, and memory and come back and tell me about your 150% FPS gains, lol.


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> My Evga Ti Asic 75,9% in Valley:
> 
> -stock cooler: max 1320/7800 1,21V stable and no artifact
> -liquid cooling (no W of fan): 1378/7800 1,21V
> 
> Try test with 7600-7800 MHz


This is why i think it is a bit silly to water cool the reference 780ti. You get better temps but the overclock doesn't go much anywhere sine the card needs more juice and is locked at 1.212v. So that was hundreds for a water GPU setup for 58Mhz. You may have been able to crank he fan to 100% and got that on the stock cooler. It would have been loud but wouldn't have taken a water cooler. The unlocked voltage of the classified cards seems to be the best water cooler venture just wish the price was a bit more reasonable, especially since with all that voltage an aftermarket water block is essential. Maybe if they release a stock water classified it would be worth 800ish.


----------



## Rokku

Is there anyway the custom 290x outperforms a 780 ti?


----------



## FragZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rokku*
> 
> Is there anyway the custom 290x outperforms a 780 ti?


http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/asus_radeon_r9_290x_directcuii_oc_review.html

Faster in some benchmarks.

I would still love to see a series of benchmarks with both cards overclocked.


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartan F8*
> 
> This is why i think it is a bit silly to water cool the reference 780ti. You get better temps but the overclock doesn't go much anywhere sine the card needs more juice and is locked at 1.212v. So that was hundreds for a water GPU setup for 58Mhz. You may have been able to crank he fan to 100% and got that on the stock cooler. It would have been loud but wouldn't have taken a water cooler. The unlocked voltage of the classified cards seems to be the best water cooler venture just wish the price was a bit more reasonable, especially since with all that voltage an aftermarket water block is essential. Maybe if they release a stock water classified it would be worth 800ish.


Lol....

stock cooling: noisy and 80°C
liquid cooling: total silence, 40°C and best security for VRM...waiting for 1,3V vmod









This is silly?








Fan to 100% is silly


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FragZero*
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/asus_radeon_r9_290x_directcuii_oc_review.html
> 
> Faster in some benchmarks.
> 
> I would still love to see a series of benchmarks with both cards overclocked.


I had a 290x running at 1100 core, it scores about 11444 in Firestrike, where a stock 780 ti scores about that...


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> Lol....
> 
> stock cooling: noisy and 80°C
> liquid cooling: total silence, 40°C and best security for VRM...waiting for 1,3V vmod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is silly?


I know what you are saying and i agreed with those valid points in my post but until you have the extra volts "performance" wise it is a bit silly. There is NO argument from me that the temps are lower and the sound is down but sound may not be a big deal for a guy with a stereo headset on and doesn't mind his card lifespan being 20 years instead of 30 years due to higher outstanding overall temps. You don't have to justify your purchase to me.


----------



## FragZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> I had a 290x running at 1100 core, it scores about 11444 in Firestrike, where a stock 780 ti scores about that...


I know, i had a 290x for a day (bad memory chip - articts everywhere but it ran benchmarks like a champ)

My 780 TI is certainly faster than the 290x i tried!

In 3dmark 2013 terms, 13.5k vs 12K GPU score

But this is an example of a custom heatsink 290x which gets very close to a 780 ti.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rokku*
> 
> Is there anyway the custom 290x outperforms a 780 ti?


I would say even with custom cooler and with a couple exceptions in games, the 780Ti is the faster card.

The ASUS R9-290X vs Palit 780Ti Jetstream taken from Guru3D:

ASUS R9---290X 7 games with total fps 438/7= 62.5FPS average.
780Ti Jetstream 7 games with total fps 483/7= 69 FPS average.

Difference= *10,5%* in favor of the 780Ti.

4K performance:

ASUS R9---290X 7 games with total fps 224/7= 32 FPS average.
780Ti Jetstream 7 games with total fps 239/7= 34.15 FPS average.

Difference= *6.7%* in favor of the 780Ti.

Overclocked Performance in 3DMark FS:

ASUS R9---290X stock: 10034 total system score.
780Ti Jetstream stock: 10717 total system score.

Difference= *6.8%* in favor of the 780Ti.

ASUS R9---290X OCed: 10894 total system score.
780Ti Jetstream OCed: 11747 total system score.

Difference= *7.8%* in favor of the 780Ti.

All the above are directly taken from *Guru3D*. Make them of what you wish.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FragZero*
> 
> I know, i had a 290x for a day (bad memory chip - articts everywhere but it ran benchmarks like a champ)
> 
> My 780 TI is certainly faster than the 290x i tried!
> 
> In 3dmark 2013 terms, 13.5k vs 12K GPU score
> 
> But this is an example of a custom heatsink 290x which gets very close to a 780 ti.


I was actually only running stock cooling, but I have a 780 ti Classified coming my way =)


----------



## latprod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartan F8*
> 
> This is why i think it is a bit silly to water cool the reference 780ti. You get better temps but the overclock doesn't go much anywhere sine the card needs more juice and is locked at 1.212v. So that was hundreds for a water GPU setup for 58Mhz. You may have been able to crank he fan to 100% and got that on the stock cooler. It would have been loud but wouldn't have taken a water cooler. The unlocked voltage of the classified cards seems to be the best water cooler venture just wish the price was a bit more reasonable, especially since with all that voltage an aftermarket water block is essential. Maybe if they release a stock water classified it would be worth 800ish.


Well how about the fact that the ref cooler sounds like a jet at 80 % ? And temps rise pretty quickly


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latprod*
> 
> Well how about the fact that the ref cooler sounds like a jet at 80 % ? And temps rise pretty quickly


I think you may nit have seen my last comment regarding this. I gave my opinion on this point already.


----------



## FragZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> I was actually only running stock cooling, but I have a 780 ti Classified coming my way =)


No doubt a 780 TI overclocked is faster, certainly a classy.

Don't get me wrong, i went for a 290x at first since a 780 ti was 200 euro more expensive but after my 290x arrived DOA a cheaper 780TI was available which made me jump ship









Very pleased with the performance, hope we will get a 1.3v mod. It might push me to watercooling


----------



## Sheyster

I'm seriously thinking about trying out a 780 TI, probably a reference model. I'm hoping it will OC to 1202, at least. Clock for clock they're about 20% faster than a 780, right?

If I get one and it does not OC well, I will probably stick with my current 780 and send it back.


----------



## FragZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I'm seriously thinking about trying out a 780 TI, probably a reference model. I'm hoping it will OC to 1202, at least. Clock for clock they're about 20% faster than a 780, right?
> 
> If I get one and it does not OC well, I will probably stick with my current 780 and send it back.


Seems 1200mhz is pretty much guaranteed on a 780 TI + Skyn3t bios.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FragZero*
> 
> Seems 1200mhz is pretty much guaranteed on a 780 TI + Skyn3t bios.


1200 Mhz very doable on stock BIOS.


----------



## arjmad

Have they fixed the overvoltage problems in Precision yet? Thought I read they were going to push an update out a couple days ago..


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> 1200 Mhz very doable on stock BIOS.


Correct, as Arizonian mentioned, you're pretty much guaranteed 1200 MHz on a reference GTX 780 Ti.









A 1200+ Mhz GTX 780 Ti tears apart any other single GPU out right now, let alone a 1300+ MHz GTX 780 Ti with 7900 MHz mem


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Correct, as Arizonian mentioned, you're pretty much guaranteed 1200 MHz on a reference GTX 780 Ti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 1200+ Mhz GTX 780 Ti tears apart any other single GPU out right now, let alone a 1300+ MHz GTX 780 Ti with 7900 MHz mem


I would agree. I haven't seen a bios flashed Ti that won't do 1202 MHz yet. That said, one of my two will only do 1202 MHz before it crashes. It's quite unfortunate because it acts like it's going to be a nice chip, but then just hits an absolute wall. Stable at 1189 MHz 1.15V on factory bios, but it will not run 1215 at any voltage even with Sky's bios. I would say stability with a flashed bios is somewhere in the 1202 - 1306 MHz range for nearly all reference based Ti's.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arjmad*
> 
> Have they fixed the overvoltage problems in Precision yet? Thought I read they were going to push an update out a couple days ago..


Not yet.

Just to let you guys know. My work hours has changed a bit so 10am to 10pm, this is w hy I'm not on like I used too. I have kept my eye is every subbed thread and reply whe I can. PMS will be to replay but I will. Take care you guys.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rokku*
> 
> Is there anyway the custom 290x outperforms a 780 ti?


Some comparison between the two in my favorite FPS games.









Intel Core i7-3960X Extreme Edition 4.6 Ghz OC / 2560 x 1440 Resolution

*Asus DCUII OC AMD R9 290X - 1050 Mhz Core / 5.0 Gbps Memory (Reference 290X currently at $599.99 speculating this $639.99)*
Battlefield 4 Bundle

*BF4* 62 FPS
*Crysis 3* 43 FPS

*EVGA Reference 780TI - 875 Mhz Core 928 Mhz Boost / 7.0 Gbps Memory ($699.99)*
Batman Origins / Assasins Creed Black Flag / Splinter Cell Blacklist bundle

*BF4* 64 FPS
*Crysis 3* 44 FPS

*BF4 Pic*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*Crysis 3*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







For whatever it's worth comparison of performance, pricing and game bundles at default.


----------



## AJR1775

Still waiting on the step up from my GTX 780. Submitted it 2nd week of November and I have gone from 220 in que down to only 146 in that time.


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> Still waiting on the step up from my GTX 780. Submitted it 2nd week of November and I have gone from 220 in que down to only 146 in that time.


It seems to only move 10 places per week. I got mine 3 weeks after release, but I was number 13 when I initially signed up (I signed up almost immediately when it was available). Hopefully they will add more slots per week.


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> It seems to only move 10 places per week. I got mine 3 weeks after release, but I was number 13 when I initially signed up (I signed up almost immediately when it was available). Hopefully they will add more slots per week.


Yeah, first week of November I was away on a cruise so I wasn't around to get it in early on the step-up!


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> Yikes dude, you can't be that dense. If it was a *any single user* building both systems that played on them both side by side then I would say that they could probably very accurately make a subjective comparison of the two systems. But you're telling me an equivalently "qualified" user to make that subjective comparison is one who owns one set up and reads a few sentences about one other user's experience on the internet about another set up of interest? That's essentially what you're suggesting.
> 
> It has nothing to do with me. It has nothing to do with my ability to build systems or set them up. I'm just a guy who wastes my money on computer parts and puts them together to pass time like the rest of you. I don't somehow think my systems are better for comparisons sake than others.
> 
> As I said, I value user experience here. I do not doubt the experiences each user described. I do not doubt that they experience exactly what they say they do. I do doubt, however, that the reason one sees a minimum of 40 and the other a minimum of 60 or whatever it was is entirely due to having a 6-core processor. That is all that I am saying.
> 
> Do I really need to make a list of variables that are very likely different across users systems that could cause differences when just discussing FPS on the internet?
> 
> Windows Version
> Drivers
> NVCP Settings
> Windows Settings
> Background Launch Processes
> Browser Launch Condition
> In-Game Settings
> Internet Type/Quality
> Servers
> Pings of Servers
> Map
> Game Mode
> Area of Map
> 
> All of those things are more than likely different, and all of those things will affect performance. Do I really need to waste a bunch of time creating graphs to prove that you *will not* see a huge increase in FPS by moving from quad to hex in BF4 online?
> 
> These are the two things originally said that I quoted when this discussion started:
> That, quite frankly, is just a completely false and crap statement. I guess I should say this, if you have a "bad" time on a 4770K then you're going to have a "bad" time on a 6-core as well because your expectations are not aligned with reality. Bad time because of a single GPU, maybe, but not because of the CPU.
> I don't even know what to say about this. I really don't. I basically see him suggesting that the guy with a 4770K gets 40 FPS and he gets over 100 FPS with a 4930K when he turns the settings down to match. He then goes on to explicitly state *"That's the dif between 4930k and 4770k."* That could simply not be more misinformed. I literally am a little speechless about that statement and a little sad that that information gets put out there, and then apparently defended. I really feel for the guy who spends his hard earned money based on garbage like that. A 150% FPS increase?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not bantering back and forth on this topic anymore because it's gone off topic and become a detriment to the thread. It started as me just offering up my opinion on something I felt I could talk a little about, since I do own both systems in question, and all. I tried to be nice and suggest that the difference isn't that much when I see people talking completely ******ed differences to attribute to the CPU's in question. Now it has just gotten to the point of arguing with a wall. I'm not sure if you guys are being serious or just trolling me .. it's to that point.
> 
> If you want to take two random users and their completely incomparable experiences and deduce conclusions from them, then be my guest.
> 
> Someone hurry, run out and drop $1400 on a RIVBE, 4930K, and memory and come back and tell me about your 150% FPS gains, lol.


Well since you are speechless, don't comment anymore. You haven't contributed anything this to thread. Go start a new one claiming 4770k = 4930k in multi threaded applications and BF4.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Well since you are speechless, don't comment anymore. You haven't contributed anything this to thread. Go start a new one claiming 4770k = 4930k in multi threaded applications and BF4.


I'd rather contribute nothing than to put out completely false information.

But you're right, everyone running Sandy, Ivy, or Haswell quads should immediately go upgrade 4930K/4960X. Especially those guys running a single GPU. That would be money way better spent than putting it towards, say, a second GPU.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> I'd rather contribute nothing than to put out completely false information.
> 
> But you're right, everyone running Sandy, Ivy, or Haswell quads should immediately go upgrade 4930K/4960X. Especially those guys running a single GPU. That would be money way better spent than putting it towards, say, a second GPU.


What false information? All I've stated is hexacore > quad core in BF4. I don't need a second gpu, my ti already maxes every game.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> What false information?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> The other guy is getting *40fps on 2xmsaa*. Im getting 90fps max, 60 in intensive scenes and some dips when there are so many explosions you can't see anything anyway. Difference is, I'm running 150% res so downsampled 4k, which is muh more demanding than 2xmsaa. *With 2xmsaa I get over 100fps* average. *That's the dif between 4930k and 4770k.*


But yea, I'll bench the damn things tonight just to put an end to this mindless banter. Then someone coming to this thread with an existing CPU will be able to make an informed GPU decision on their own without reading utter fallacies like those quoted above.

Maybe then I'll have made contribution enough to be able to hang out here with the greats like yourself.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> But yea, I'll bench the damn things tonight just to put an end to this mindless banter. Then someone coming to this thread with an existing CPU will be able to make an informed GPU decision on their own without reading utter fallacies like those quoted above.
> 
> Maybe then I'll have made contribution enough to be able to hang out here with the greats like yourself.


In CPU intensive scenes, that is the difference. Since you haven't done any testing yourself, what you've said thus far is invalid.

In BF3, in some scenes my 3770k was at 99% load.


----------



## thebski

LOL. How a 150% improvement is even theoretically possible, I don't know, but if you say so.

I'm going to do the testing because I'm very curious now, and then we can discuss the results in a civil manner. Testing will be done at 5760x1080 with 780 Ti SLI. One machine has a 4.8 Ghz 3770K with 2400 MHz memory, and the other a 4.8 Ghz 3930K with 2133 MHz memory. I'm going to go gather up some data and I'll be back later.


----------



## CroakV

I love it when a plan comes together.











Those two TIs should be wet this time tomorrow.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> LOL. How a 150% improvement is even theoretically possible, I don't know, but if you say so.
> 
> I'm going to do the testing because I'm very curious now, and then we can discuss the results in a civil manner. Testing will be done at 5760x1080 with 780 Ti SLI. One machine has a 4.8 Ghz 3770K with 2400 MHz memory, and the other a 4.8 Ghz 3930K with 2133 MHz memory. I'm going to go gather up some data and I'll be back later.


I never said with a hexacore you get 150% fps improvement over a quad quore. I said I get 100fps on average with 2xmsaa. As you said, we aren't running the same specs or on the same place on the map.

BTW you're on ignore now. Annoying as hell. Go start a new thread and post your results claiming quad core = hexacore.


----------



## TelFiRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> I never said with a hexacore you get 150% fps improvement over a quad quore. I said I get 100fps on average with 2xmsaa. As you said, we aren't running the same specs or on the same place on the map.
> 
> BTW you're on ignore now. Annoying as hell. Go start a new thread and post your results claiming quad core = hexacore.


I think you should at least see his benchmarks. From my perspective, you're both just asserting your opinions with no evidence to back it. But at least the other guy's being reasonable about it. Give him a chance to share his benchmarks...

I think it's silly to be recommending that $600 PSU when most gamers would be good with an i5. Some peoples' idea of "running" seems to be never dropping below 60fps and must be on all highest settings. Well, I can appreciate that, and I'd love to, but as you point out, it's a very expensive proposition to do that on 3 screens, much less at 1440. Running a Mini-ITX setup presents additional challenge. Personally I'd be quite happy if I could run on medium with 30-45 FPS.

And I'm very interested in seeing the facts behind it since everyone has already made their opinions clear.


----------



## Jacoblab

Do I need to use the non-conductive film that was sent with my 780ti classy when applying my waterblock? Or are the thermal pads non-conductive?


----------



## vr4racer

Hi just got one 780ti reference ran 3dmark with a slight overclock http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1315470


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TelFiRE*
> 
> I think you should at least see his benchmarks. From my perspective, you're both just asserting your opinions with no evidence to back it. But at least the other guy's being reasonable about it. Give him a chance to share his benchmarks...
> 
> My guess is you're overestimating the benefit you're seeing exclusively from that CPU. It just doesn't make sense to see that much of a gain. But moreover I think it's silly to be recommending that $600 PSU when most gamers would be good with an i5. Some peoples' idea of "running" seems to be never dropping below 60fps and must be on all highest settings. Well, I can appreciate that, and I'd love to, but as you point out, it's a very expensive challenge to do that on 3 screens, much less at 1440. Personally I'd be quite happy if I could run on medium with 30-45 FPS.


Notice how this is the 780ti thread? I don't care if you like BF4 with low settings and 30fps, I doubt anyone in here does.

I don't need to see his benchmarks, anyone with knowledge of hardware knows hexacores > quad cores in programs that can use them, BF4 being one of them.

Here is an entire thread about it. http://www.overclock.net/t/1433904/comparison-of-windows-7-vs-windows-8-8-1-ht-enabled-vs-disabled-on-battlefield-4


----------



## skupples

If you are running surround you should be sporting @ least a 4 core i7. i5's choke hard, even when cores are not maxed, running surround.


----------



## Arizonian

Anyone else playing Battlefield 4 getting Intermittent crashing or freezing?

I lowered my overclock from 1241 MHz Core boosts to 1237 MHz Core boosts and I seem to be fine but haven't played long enough to get these crashes.

So I'm just curious if this is a game issue, a driver issue or if I actually just had too much of an overclock. Previously with the same overclock I had no issues for quite some time, then all of a sudden this cropped up.

I just did a complete reinstall of Windows 8.1 Pro last night to remove any reminiscence of possible AMD drivers from my system. Will be gaming later tonight to test this through the weekend, just thought I put out a feeler to see if I was not the only one.


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Anyone else playing Battlefield 4 getting Intermittent crashing or freezing?
> 
> I lowered my overclock from 1241 MHz Core boosts to 1237 MHz Core boosts and I seem to be fine but haven't played long enough to get these crashes.
> 
> So I'm just curious if this is a game issue, a driver issue or if I actually just had too much of an overclock. Previously with the same overclock I had no issues for quite some time, then all of a sudden this cropped up.
> 
> I just did a complete reinstall of Windows 8.1 Pro last night to remove any reminiscence of possible AMD drivers from my system. Will be gaming later tonight to test this through the weekend, just thought I put out a feeler to see if I was not the only one.


I can run Valley for hours on end at 1320/7900 @ 1.212v, but in order to play BF4, I had to pump it down to 1280/7600, and even that is probably not low enough. Haven't played for hours on end to determine if it's going to crash or not... So i'm unsure as well. But I don't think you're the only one.


----------



## vr4racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Anyone else playing Battlefield 4 getting Intermittent crashing or freezing?
> 
> I lowered my overclock from 1241 MHz Core boosts to 1237 MHz Core boosts and I seem to be fine but haven't played long enough to get these crashes.
> 
> So I'm just curious if this is a game issue, a driver issue or if I actually just had too much of an overclock. Previously with the same overclock I had no issues for quite some time, then all of a sudden this cropped up.
> 
> I just did a complete reinstall of Windows 8.1 Pro last night to remove any reminiscence of possible AMD drivers from my system. Will be gaming later tonight to test this through the weekend, just thought I put out a feeler to see if I was not the only one.


No problem here but my card only boosting to 1219 core and running 8.1 as well.


----------



## TelFiRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Notice how this is the 780ti thread? I don't care if you like BF4 with low settings and 30fps, I doubt anyone in here does.
> 
> I don't need to see his benchmarks, anyone with knowledge of hardware knows hexacores > quad cores in programs that can use them, BF4 being one of them.
> 
> Here is an entire thread about it. http://www.overclock.net/t/1433904/comparison-of-windows-7-vs-windows-8-8-1-ht-enabled-vs-disabled-on-battlefield-4


I'm someone in here. I asked a question and he was providing valuable insight. You're doing nothing but berating my very nice hardware, you're not being helpful at all.

And I have no idea what the thread you linked has to do with processors. It's comparing Windows 8 and Windows 7, not even part of the discussion.


----------



## skupples

that thread compares HT on & HT off, along with os comparison, but it was all done in beta & done by a member who feels that there should be zero difference between the OS's even with the whole dx11.1 thing, so look @ the numbers more than the words.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> that thread compares HT on & HT off, along with os comparison, but it was all done in beta & done by a member who feels that there should be zero difference between the OS's even with the whole dx11.1 thing, *so look @ the numbers more than the words*.


Good advice. The numbers tell the whole story. Bottom line is Win 8.1 has better min, max and average FPS in BF4.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TelFiRE*
> 
> I'm someone in here. I asked a question and he was providing valuable insight. You're doing nothing but berating my very nice hardware, you're not being helpful at all.
> 
> And I have no idea what the thread you linked has to do with processors. It's comparing Windows 8 and Windows 7, not even part of the discussion.


When did I bash hardware? All I've said so far is 4930k > 4770k BF4.

All the quad cores with HT are great processors. Also seems you didn't read the thread since half of it was HT vs HT off. Since HT does make a difference, that means the game supports more threads, in other words, like I've been saying this entire time, 12 threads > 8 threads in BF4.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> that thread compares HT on & HT off, along with os comparison, but it was all done in beta & done by a member who feels that there should be zero difference between the OS's even with the whole dx11.1 thing, so look @ the numbers more than the words.


Speaking of dx, my gpu-z shows 11.0 after sky bios, showed 11.2 before.


----------



## skupples

hexa>quad in 64 player maps, period.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Speaking of dx, my gpu-z shows 11.0 after sky bios, showed 11.2 before.


That's interesting, So does mine... I'll shoot the boss an email.


----------



## camui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> hexa>quad in 64 player maps, period.
> That's interesting, So does mine... I'll shoot the boss an email.


on that topic, i've always had "DirectX Support 11.0 / SM5.0" in GPU-Z on stock bios =\

i'm running win 8.1 with all updates and i've checked nVidia control panel and the API version is only 11.1 not 11.2, am i utilising dx 11.2 at all?


----------



## skyn3t

who said that I'm not all over the world?

I just want to share.

Original message sent by *occamrazor* on 12/18/13 at 9:27pm
Quote:


> I was like what?!!?!!?!
> 
> :


Picture take by OccamRazor


----------



## TelFiRE

Obviously hexa is better than quad. There were two issues here which you seem to have ignored (and yes, I have been following the thread, this particular discussion started with MY question, so don't say this info isn't useful to people, he's trying to help ME, not you!). The first issue is whether or not a hexa is NECESSARY for triple monitor gaming. And the second issue is whether the performance increase is 150% which I doubt massively.

Most of you guys are more interested in being right and arguing with people than helping the person who asked the question.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TelFiRE*
> 
> Obviously hexa is better than quad. There were two issues here which you seem to have ignored (and yes, I have been following the thread, this particular discussion started with MY question, so don't say this info isn't useful to people, he's trying to help ME, not you!). The first issue is whether or not a hexa is NECESSARY for triple monitor gaming. And the second issue is whether the performance increase is 150% which I doubt massively.
> 
> Most of you guys are more interested in being right and arguing with people than helping the person who asked the question.


I never said going from quad to hexa gives 150% fps boost, I said 100fps is what I get, 40fps is what he gets. When quad is suffering at a cpu intensive scene and map, more threads is the majority of the difference.

Hexa > quad bf4.
Hexa > quad surround

Do I need to repeat myself for another 3 pages or are you done.


----------



## alancsalt

FTFY skyn3t ....


----------



## CroakV

Pity you can't +rep Moderators.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> FTFY skyn3t ....


Is that Sky's mobile bios modding lab? I'm sure he's in there modding some new bios...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Some comparison between the two in my favorite FPS games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel Core i7-3960X Extreme Edition 4.6 Ghz OC / 2560 x 1440 Resolution
> 
> *Asus DCUII OC AMD R9 290X - 1050 Mhz Core / 5.0 Gbps Memory (Reference 290X currently at speculating this )*
> Battlefield 4 Bundle
> 
> *BF4* 62 FPS
> *Crysis 3* 43 FPS
> 
> *EVGA Reference 780TI - 875 Mhz Core 928 Mhz Boost / 7.0 Gbps Memory ()*
> Batman Origins / Assasins Creed Black Flag / Splinter Cell Blacklist bundle
> 
> *BF4* 64 FPS
> *Crysis 3* 44 FPS
> 
> *BF4 Pic*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Crysis 3*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For whatever it's worth comparison of performance, pricing and game bundles at default.


*Arizonian* dont you think it would be more appropriate to pit the custom ASUS R9-290X vs a custom 780Ti rather than vs the reference?









*Asus DCUII OC AMD R9 290X - 1050 Mhz Core / 5.0 Gbps Memory (Reference 290X currently at speculating this )*
Battlefield 4 Bundle

*BF4* 62 FPS
*Crysis 3* 43 FPS

*Palit GeForce GTX 780 Ti Jetstream - 980 Mhz Core 1046 Mhz Boost / 7.0 Gbps Memory ()*
I dont know about bundles or whatnot.

*BF4* 69 FPS
*Crysis 3* 48 FPS


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Anyone else playing Battlefield 4 getting Intermittent crashing or freezing?
> 
> I lowered my overclock from 1241 MHz Core boosts to 1237 MHz Core boosts and I seem to be fine but haven't played long enough to get these crashes.
> 
> So I'm just curious if this is a game issue, a driver issue or if I actually just had too much of an overclock. Previously with the same overclock I had no issues for quite some time, then all of a sudden this cropped up.
> 
> I just did a complete reinstall of Windows 8.1 Pro last night to remove any reminiscence of possible AMD drivers from my system. Will be gaming later tonight to test this through the weekend, just thought I put out a feeler to see if I was not the only one.


BF4 is quite sensible to unstable overclocks, and freezing (DirectX error in the background) is the way it complains. It also artifacts, but I've discovered artifacting does not mean unstable, I was able to play for hours with artifacts and no crashes (it may have been luck, though). Anyway, artifacts are not good in my eyes, so I either lower the core or up the voltage.


----------



## SardaukarHades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Correct, as Arizonian mentioned, you're pretty much guaranteed 1200 MHz on a reference GTX 780 Ti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 1200+ Mhz GTX 780 Ti tears apart any other single GPU out right now, let alone a 1300+ MHz GTX 780 Ti with 7900 MHz mem


Just to clarify guys, we are talking about boost speeds here right?

Because 1200 + on a ref at non boost speed is crazy... on air that is.

I'm running 190 + at the moment....


----------



## Koniakki

For some reasons it feels so gooood to see your card on top of everything else..









*Palit 780Ti Jetstream vs Sapphire 290 Tri-X OC review*


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SardaukarHades*
> 
> Just to clarify guys, we are talking about boost speeds here right?
> 
> Because 1200 + on a ref at non boost speed is crazy... on air that is.
> 
> I'm running 190 + at the moment....


I was referring to ref GTX 780 Ti's using skyn3t's BIOS, but you should still be able to hit 1200mhz core with the stock BIOS nonetheless..


----------



## FragZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SardaukarHades*
> 
> Just to clarify guys, we are talking about boost speeds here right?


I'm talking about 1200mhz with the none-boost Skyn3t bios.


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> *Arizonian* dont you think it would be more appropriate to pit the custom ASUS R9-290X vs a custom 780Ti rather than vs the reference?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Asus DCUII OC AMD R9 290X - 1050 Mhz Core / 5.0 Gbps Memory (Reference 290X currently at speculating this )*
> Battlefield 4 Bundle
> 
> *BF4* 62 FPS
> *Crysis 3* 43 FPS
> 
> *Palit GeForce GTX 780 Ti Jetstream - 980 Mhz Core 1046 Mhz Boost / 7.0 Gbps Memory ()*
> I dont know about bundles or whatnot.
> 
> *BF4* 69 FPS
> *Crysis 3* 48 FPS


Need to see how high we can push each card in 24/7 voltages before making a judgement. Can TSMC 22nm comfortably run 1.3V on air?


----------



## FragZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> Need to see how high we can push each card in 24/7 voltages before making a judgement. Can TSMC 22nm comfortably run 1.3V on air?


Maybe not the best comparison but Ivy and Haswell are 22nm and they are fine at 1.3volts, so are Titans and 780 (both GK110 parts)


----------



## SardaukarHades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> I was referring to ref GTX 780 Ti's using skyn3t's BIOS, but you should still be able to hit 1200mhz core with the stock BIOS nonetheless..


hmmmmm maybe I should try that in winter.

Heatwave starting tomorrow whooo 40 degrees in Sydney, looking forward to tomorrow!


----------



## FragZero

I tried the stock bios at first but I found boost to be unreliable + I hit the TDP limit. (first nvidia card with boost)


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SardaukarHades*
> 
> hmmmmm maybe I should try that in winter.
> 
> Heatwave starting tomorrow whooo 40 degrees in Sydney, looking forward to tomorrow!


i'm gonna assume that is in Celsius!


----------



## SardaukarHades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> i'm gonna assume that is in Celsius!


yes it is, yes it is........

Well got my first reboot took up to 200+, then about 15 minutes playing bf4 boom BSOD









Weird thing is thou, I haven't seen my gpu go past 1.21, max it has gone is 1.175v.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SardaukarHades*
> 
> yes it is, yes it is........
> 
> Well got my first reboot took up to 200+, then about 15 minutes playing bf4 boom BSOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weird thing is thou, I haven't seen my gpu go past 1.21, max it has gone is 1.175v.


That may just be a BF4 instability thing...


----------



## SardaukarHades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> That may just be a BF4 instability thing...


Nah doubt it. Haven't had it happen to me before.
It's only when I upped it to 200+.

I' am just wondering would watercooling it make it more stable if you reach your threshold in the silicon lottery?
Just curious if anyone out there has overclocked their card on air reach a threshold then tried it on water?
Could you push it even more?

Anyway going to go out and buy myself a new PSU, getting some severe coil whine from the PSU when gaming at the moment.
Now which one to pick.....


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SardaukarHades*
> 
> Nah doubt it. Haven't had it happen to me before.
> It's only when I upped it to 200+.
> 
> I' am just wondering would watercooling it make it more stable if you reach your threshold in the silicon lottery?
> Just curious if anyone out there has overclocked their card on air reach a threshold then tried it on water?
> Could you push it even more?
> 
> Anyway going to go out and buy myself a new PSU, getting some severe coil whine from the PSU when gaming at the moment.
> Now which one to pick.....


well i have the original Corsair 850AX PSU and its been a champ so far I think, the test will be everything going in my new water-cooling 900d case as well as an overclock hex xeon and 780ti Classified...

I tell ya what i get once i overclock my card (when it arrived on air first in my semi broken(weird DPC lag with no fix working) yet overclocking champ rig)


----------



## SardaukarHades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> well i have the original Corsair 850AX PSU and its been a champ so far I think, the test will be everything going in my new water-cooling 900d case as well as an overclock hex xeon and 780ti Classified...
> 
> I tell ya what i get once i overclock my card (when it arrived on air first in my semi broken(weird DPC lag with no fix working) yet overclocking champ rig)


Yeah planning to get a 860 ax psu. No point going the i as I won't use those features.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SardaukarHades*
> 
> Yeah planning to get a 860 ax psu. No point going the i as I won't use those features.


Frankly I wouldnt get the i psu cause they are not made by seasonic


----------



## fleetfeather

Cooler Master v850.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *camui*
> 
> on that topic, i've always had "DirectX Support 11.0 / SM5.0" in GPU-Z on stock bios =\
> 
> i'm running win 8.1 with all updates and i've checked nVidia control panel and the API version is only 11.1 not 11.2, am i utilising dx 11.2 at all?


do, dx11.2 only exists in a hardware demo right now. DX11.1 is in BF4, and thats about it. I'm guessing the off gpu-z readings are just gpu-z being gpu-z.


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SardaukarHades*
> 
> Yeah planning to get a 860 ax psu. No point going the i as I won't use those features.


Best feature of the i-Series PSUs isn't the software link, it's the digital firmware in the PSU itself that keeps tighter control on voltage and ripple than analog can, and it'll keep doing the best job it can, tuning things as the PSU ages.

I played with Corsair Link for about twenty minutes in total, but I appreciate that rock solid crystal clean power every second my PC is on.


----------



## arjmad

What's wrong with SeaSonic? IMO they make the best psu's


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arjmad*
> 
> What's wrong with SeaSonic? IMO they make the best psu's


Nothing is wrong with seasonic... I thought all the AX series PSU's were seasonic, but some one is saying the 860 is not... going to have to look into that after work. Can't change it now, it's already glued into my new rig ready to power cpu & accessories. 3930k should be extremely happy with a ax860 all to it's self.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Nothing is wrong with seasonic... I thought all the AX series PSU's were seasonic, but some one is saying the 860 is not... going to have to look into that after work. Can't change it now, it's already glued into my new rig ready to power cpu & accessories. 3930k should be extremely happy with a ax860 all to it's self.


Nothing wrong with seasonic, I rather love them, I was saying the i series AX psu's are not made by seasonic, the normal AX i believe are


----------



## Rokku

OK Guys I have decided to get the TI. Now it's down to two. Which cooler is normally better, and which has the better rep in terms of there warranty service.

MSI Gaming
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127770

Gigabyte Windforce 3 OC(non ghz)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125489


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> FTFY skyn3t ....


w00t Alan








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Is that Sky's mobile bios modding lab? I'm sure he's in there modding some new bios...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Arizonian* dont you think it would be more appropriate to pit the custom ASUS R9-290X vs a custom 780Ti rather than vs the reference?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Asus DCUII OC AMD R9 290X - 1050 Mhz Core / 5.0 Gbps Memory (Reference 290X currently at speculating this )*
> Battlefield 4 Bundle
> 
> *BF4* 62 FPS
> *Crysis 3* 43 FPS
> 
> *Palit GeForce GTX 780 Ti Jetstream - 980 Mhz Core 1046 Mhz Boost / 7.0 Gbps Memory ()*
> I dont know about bundles or whatnot.
> 
> *BF4* 69 FPS
> *Crysis 3* 48 FPS


you bet I'm .









now let me go got 12 hours work to do.

catch you guys later.


----------



## Rayin

Hi 780ti owners! I did a quick search through this thread for some water cooled temp readings and came up with nothing. I also did a little Google searching, either I'm bad at searching or I'm missing something. I noticed some of you all have 3rd party water cooled setups and I wanted to know what kind of temperatures you are seeing? The reason I'm interested is because of the temp drop we saw on the r9 290X when removing the stock cooler and replacing it with a 3rd party water block. I am interested if there is a similar decrease in temps with the 780ti, could someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## CroakV

The AXi series are made by Flextronics. Which isn't a bad thing, and Seasonic ain't perfect either.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayin*
> 
> Hi 780ti owners! I did a quick search through this thread for some water cooled temp readings and came up with nothing. I also did a little Google searching, either I'm bad at searching or I'm missing something. I noticed some of you all have 3rd party water cooled setups and I wanted to know what kind of temperatures you are seeing? The reason I'm interested is because of the temp drop we saw on the r9 290X when removing the stock cooler and replacing it with a 3rd party water block. I am interested if there is a similar decrease in temps with the 780ti, could someone point me in the right direction?


I think right now most of the water-cooling guys are still finishing builds and what not, I will have some benches and temps and such by the end of next week! I will keep you posted


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> I think right now most of the water-cooling guys are still finishing builds and what not, I will have some benches and temps and such by the end of next week! I will keep you posted


I'm hoping to get mine filled this evening and fully running Friday night if there's no leak issues to deal with. Touch wood.


----------



## arjmad

Will a Core i5 2500K bottleneck a classy 780ti underwater running at 2560x1440?


----------



## Justinator




----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> I think right now most of the water-cooling guys are still finishing builds and what not, I will have some benches and temps and such by the end of next week! I will keep you posted


i Can tell you right know if you get a water block the temps you will see are going to be something like this

Max GPU core will be 55C and i mean max like if you have a hot room like 35C but you should be a round the 40C max with like 20C room

idle temps max will be a little over the room temp so if your room is 30C you GPU should be like 35C and so on

temp may very from loop too loop with etch with deferent Rads/Pums

but I would say worst-case scenario will be load temp of 55c

im getting my 780Ti Classifieds on Monday so I can tell you than what I get with them but my 780s with 1.4 v max out @ 40c with room temp of 20c


----------



## SardaukarHades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rokku*
> 
> OK Guys I have decided to get the TI. Now it's down to two. Which cooler is normally better, and which has the better rep in terms of there warranty service.
> 
> MSI Gaming
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127770
> 
> Gigabyte Windforce 3 OC(non ghz)
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125489


I persobal like msi but go over to guru3d his got a write up on both.


----------



## Rokku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SardaukarHades*
> 
> I persobal like msi but go over to guru3d his got a write up on both.


Yeah I think I' am going with MSI Gaming.


----------



## Arizonian

A third GPU with good cooler you may want to consider would be EVGA ACX 780Ti, not just a good cooler but exceptional customer service with hassle free RMA to back up your purchase.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487003


----------



## grichka59

Hi,

Do you know if it's possible to install an aftermarket cooler like arti accelero III or artic hybrid on a gtx 780ti with the PWM , to have the auto speed fan ? Skyn3t , do you think it's possible to make a bios for this cooler ?

Here is the answer of artic cooling about this issue :
Quote:


> Nvidia graphics cards with their latest drivers may be misinterpreting the fan speed of our coolers and thus the reporting through software is wrong. Further Nvidia is no longer controlling the fan speed depending on PWM values based on the GPU temperature. E.g. if you set 30% PWM, Nvidia translates it into 1050 RPM. Independent whether you run a 40 mm (10,000 RPM max) or a 140 mm (1,500 RPM max) fan and independent of their maximum fan speeds, Nvidia will drive both at exactly 1050 RPM.
> 
> Nvidia's inability interpreting the fan speed signal might make the graphics card's controller spin the fan up and down. AMD boards control the fan speed consequently according to the GPU temperature and thus this cannot happen. With a fan controller software like Precision X this issue is controllable in the best way. There is to be aware that the percentages are not corresponding to PWM values but to fix fan speeds set by Nvidia. We recommend you to follow our suggested control curve precisely.


I think this issue will be the same on every aftermarket vga cooler , like MK26 ect ...

What do you thinking?


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grichka59*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Do you know if it's possible to install an aftermarket cooler like arti accelero III or artic hybrid on a gtx 780ti with the PWM , to have the auto speed fan ? Skyn3t , do you think it's possible to make a bios for this cooler ?
> 
> Here is the answer of artic cooling about this issue :
> I think this issue will be the same on every aftermarket vga cooler , like MK26 ect ...
> 
> What do you thinking?


My Arctic Accelero TT II not only had the fan speed going crazy when installed it would also restart the computer after about 30 seconds every time with the aftermarket fan connected. I have a perfectly fine cooler but no way to use it till this is fixed. After re-installing the stock cooler the PC booted and stayed on fine with no random fan speed ramps.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> do, dx11.2 only exists in a hardware demo right now. DX11.1 is in BF4, and thats about it. I'm guessing the off gpu-z readings are just gpu-z being gpu-z.


Well it doesn't show 11.1 either it shows 11.0. Does the bios somehow disable it or something?
If you type dxdiag in run it brings up the current version, I can't remember if it includes the sub revisions like 11.1 or 11.2 but mine says 11.


----------



## grichka59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartan F8*
> 
> My Arctic Accelero TT II not only had the fan speed going crazy when installed it would also restart the computer after about 30 seconds every time with the aftermarket fan connected. I have a perfectly fine cooler but no way to use it till this is fixed. After re-installing the stock cooler the PC booted and stayed on fine with no random fan speed ramps.


Do you know if a modded bios can solve this issue?

it seems that it come from the new nVidia drivers and GK110's graphic card ... Maybe a modded bios can help us to cotrol the fan speed of our aftermarket coolers with afterburner like others WF3 , ACX , gaming gtx cooling....

inno3D sold a GTX 780 iChill Accelero Hybrid , with the accelero hybrid cooler of artic cooling , this hybrid cooler use the same type of fan control PMW...

apparently , this card has not this issue , the fan is constant and auto controled by the temperature , so i can ask this bios to INNO3D .... but it will be for GTX 780 .... Maybe skyn3t can do the same thing for GTX 780ti.

I'm not sure this will work , but it would be fine







What do you think?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Well it doesn't show 11.1 either it shows 11.0. Does the bios somehow disable it or something?
> If you type dxdiag in run it brings up the current version, I can't remember if it includes the sub revisions like 11.1 or 11.2 but mine says 11.


You need to be on windows 8 for dx11.1 & win 8.1 for dx11.2

I sent Master N3t a query with a screen shot of the issue, will see how he responds.


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grichka59*
> 
> Do you know if a modded bios can solve this issue?
> 
> it seems that it come from the new nVidia drivers and GK110's graphic card ... Maybe a modded bios can help us to cotrol the fan speed of our aftermarket coolers with afterburner like others WF3 , ACX , gaming gtx cooling....
> 
> inno3D sold a GTX 780 iChill Accelero Hybrid , with the accelero hybrid cooler of artic cooling , this hybrid cooler use the same type of fan control PMW...
> 
> apparently , this card has not this issue , the fan is constant and auto controled by the temperature , so i can ask this bios to INNO3D .... but it will be for GTX 780 .... Maybe skyn3t can do the same thing for GTX 780ti.
> 
> I'm not sure this will work , but it would be fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?


I think that would be fantastic. I would be able to use my cooler. I have seen members use the arctic TT II on a 680 which has comparable temps and it decreased temps dramatically. I wouldn't say it is was water levels but it made for an aggressive alternate solution at the price. Especially for hte reference cards having locked 1.212v the arctic coolers would be plenty.

Hopefully a solution arises.


----------



## thebski

A couple days ago there was some discussion about how various CPU's perform with 780 Ti's, specifically at larger resolutions. Since I have access to a 3770K and a 3930K I decided to run some quick tests to see what the differences would be, so I'm going to drop them here.


Spoiler: Test Setup(s) and Methods



I'm just going to outline the relevant parts of both builds. The details of each rig are in my sig.

*3930K Machine Details:*

Core i7 3930K at 4.8 GHz 1.39V
16 GB 2133 MHz Cas 9 Memory
Asus Rampage IV Formula
Seasonic X-1250

*3770K Machine Details:*

Core i7 3770K at 4.8 GHz 1.32V
8 GB 2400 MHz Cas 9 Memory
Asus Maximus V Extreme
Corsair AX860

*Common to both machines:*

Windows 8.1
Nvidia 331.93 Beta Driver
EVGA GTX 780 Ti SLI at 1202 Core - 7000 Memory
Battlefield 4 Game Build as of 12/19/2013
Launch with ~55 Processes

*Methods:*

I played in the Official 24/7 Siege of Shanghai server with a full 64-players. I used Precision X with the latest Rivatuner version to record data, and I basically recorded and entire round with both machines. I clipped off the beginning and ends to get rid of junk data during loading and score screens and also to get the same length of time for the graphs. They were fairly long rounds in which I basically went everywhere on the map. I spent most of the time on foot but probably five minutes or so in each run in a tank. Most of that time was spent third person view but some first person in the tank.

Below is a screenshot of my in game settings used to gather the data.






Spoiler: Results



Here is the FPS graph of the two runs.



3930K by about 13% on the average. My thoughts in another spoiler below.





Spoiler: My Thoughts



It was about what I expected. The 6-core machine won out by a roughly 13% margin. Game play was really quite great on both machines, but there was no question the 6-core was just a beast. At pretty much all times that really mattered the game play was great on either machine. The minimums and the dips that show up in the graphs were things like me going under water, FPS dips after I died if I got blown up hardcore by something, etc.

If you got the money, obviously the 6-core will give you the best experience. I think it's biggest advantage, outside of the obvious physical cores as opposed to threads, is that it can off load background tasks onto the other threads and devote a full eight threads to BF4. That's just my suspicion, but I have no real way of proving that.

I will say at this resolution with a single 780 Ti, you'll have no issues whatsoever with a 3770K/4770K, etc. I played a little on the 3770K with a single card and the card is just absolutely tapped the entire time at this resolution. It may be different on single monitors, but at 5760x1080 a 3770K will push all a single 780 Ti can chew. Game play and frame rates are actually quite good with no MSAA and the High texture setting.

One last note I have to mention about the 3770K machine. I don't know if this adversely affected my results or not, but I can definitely say that an AX 860 is not enough PSU for 780 Ti SLI with Sky's bios. As the score screen popped up after the round ended, the OCP tripped and shut the machine down. I honestly kind of expected that to happen and was surprised it went as well as it did. I had my data so I wasn't too worried. Just wanted to throw that in there.


----------



## alancsalt

I probably would have run them with the same RAM, but thank you for making the effort.


----------



## HighTemplar

My Tri-SLI 780 Ti Classified build.

I have 2 more 780 Ti Reference, but that's for another rig.


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> 
> 
> My Tri-SLI 780 Ti Classified build.
> 
> I have 2 more 780 Ti Reference, but that's for another rig.


I think you need a few more 780 Ti's... You don't have enough


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> I think you need a few more 780 Ti's... You don't have enough


Gotta bin them, lol. What's funny is my 1st 2 Reference Ti's were the best out of the bunch.

Oh well...

I got some blocks in. Now it's time to do some heavy benching. Hopefully I don't trash my card like someone else already did at 1.39v.


----------



## lilchronic

form list:
780ti classified


----------



## szeged

any bench runs on that card yet chronic?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> any bench runs on that card yet chronic?


just ran valley a couple times to see what i can get, guna need a evbot and that probe it thing to check volts


----------



## MGMG8GT

Just got my new card. Thing is a beast. EVGA 780ti SC ACX. Put a basic OC on it. Don't know how far it will go yet.

Stock



OC


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> just ran valley a couple times to see what i can get, guna need a evbot and that probe it thing to check volts


nice, what volts?


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I probably would have run them with the same RAM, but thank you for making the effort.


You know, that's something I thought a lot about. That and whether or not to set PCI-E to x8 x8 on the 3930k to match the 3770K. But then I'm thinking, what about dual channel vs. quad channel? At some point all of these things are just inherent to the platforms and are very much part of the decision. Ivy Bridge having a stronger IMC than SB-E, likewise with Haswell vs. IB-E, that's just part of the deal. So in the end I chose to just run them "in their work clothes", if that makes any sense.

I don't know that there's a right or wrong way to do it. It just depends on what you're after, I suppose. If I truly wanted to isolate the effect that two extra cores have I could just disable two cores on the 3930K.


----------



## MightyUnit

I received my EVGA reference 780ti and this is its ASIC. So far I am +100, +250 on the mem. I tried +200 on the core and I crashed. With an ASIC >80 shouldn't I see better overclocking?


----------



## Arizonian

@ Classy Owners: Does Precision X have voltage control for the 780Ti Classified?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyUnit*
> 
> I received my EVGA reference 780ti and this is its ASIC. So far I am +100, +250 on the mem. I tried +200 on the core and I crashed. With an ASIC >80 shouldn't I see better overclocking?


I can get +100 Core = 1237 MHz Boost and +300 On Memory = 3802 MHz stable gaming but can squeeze a bit more benching Firestrike and 3DMark11.

Forgot off the top of my head....ASIC around 76


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> @ Classy Owners: Does Precision X have voltage control for the 780Ti Classified?


Sort of.

Using Sky's bios, you can go up to the same 1.212v using precision as the other cards.

Above 1.212, you need the classy tool.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> nice, what volts?


1.3v core 1.7v mem didnt touch the other voltage

........ havent had a gpu for a week so ive just been gaming a bunch


----------



## skupples

memory voltage control!!! ME WANT!


----------



## DStealth

Reference 780ti + Classy BIOS + extended PT
[email protected]/7920


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Reference 780ti + Classy BIOS + extended PT
> [email protected]/7920


Am I missing something here? You can flash a Classified bios on to a reference card? This allows for the 1.3V on Afterburner? And its stable?


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Reference 780ti + Classy BIOS + extended PT
> [email protected]/7920


Nice done mate!
Now can we know how to do it?


----------



## Bajawah

Just ordered two EVGA 780ti with special cooler.

My first sli rig.









Girlfriend is getting my old 680 classy. Building her comp for xmas.


----------



## Uberbob102000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> Nice done mate!
> Now can we know how to do it?


I too wish to know how to do this wizardry.


----------



## CroakV

I'm all wet!




Running Skyn3t set to +155 (1200) and 0 memory, 1.125V. Looped Valley at 1440p Ultra/8X AA for an hour, max temp on the top TI was 45C. That's running a D5 pump in its lowest setting and fans fixed at 800 RPM.

Downside, I can now hear coil whine on the cards themselves that the fans used to mask, and my CPU temps (coming from an H100i) went up a couple degrees across the board. Part of that may be a less than perfect TIM mount, but part of that has to be the hot water from the cards.

Well pleased overall though, and aesthetically very happy with the red LEDs in the blocks, I think it looks badass without being over the top.


----------



## Arizonian

@CroakV - looks great. Congrats









@ other 780Ti Classified owners who have moved from 780Ti to 780Ti Classy......is it worth it? How much difference in performance would you say your getting gaming? Is your over clocks much higher on air than 780Ti?

Contemplating moving up from 780Ti SC ACX to Classified, just not sure if it's worth it.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Tri-SLI 780 Ti Classified build.
> 
> I have 2 more 780 Ti Reference, but that's for another rig.

























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyUnit*
> 
> I received my EVGA reference 780ti and this is its ASIC. So far I am +100, +250 on the mem. I tried +200 on the core and I crashed. With an ASIC >80 shouldn't I see better overclocking?


You can run Valley with Basic preset and move the window to the left and have AB open in the right and monitor the boost clock.

Because I see your card at 1076Mhz already which could translate into 1124-1150Mhz boost. Which you said +100Mhz which can take you to 1228-1254.

And that another +100Mhz you said which in total for +200Mhz on the core would take you into 1306+Mhz boost which explains the creash.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> I'm all wet!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running Skyn3t set to +155 (1200) and 0 memory, 1.125V. Looped Valley at 1440p Ultra/8X AA for an hour, max temp on the top TI was 45C. That's running a D5 pump in its lowest setting and fans fixed at 800 RPM.
> 
> Downside, I can now hear coil whine on the cards themselves that the fans used to mask, and my CPU temps (coming from an H100i) went up a couple degrees across the board. Part of that may be a less than perfect TIM mount, but part of that has to be the hot water from the cards.
> 
> Well pleased overall though, and aesthetically very happy with the red LEDs in the blocks, I think it looks badass without being over the top.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks great! Rep'ed for you nice build!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Reference 780ti + Classy BIOS + extended PT
> [email protected]/7920
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Am I missing something here? You can flash a Classified bios on to a reference card? This allows for the 1.3V on Afterburner? And its stable?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> Nice done mate!
> Now can we know how to do it?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uberbob102000*
> 
> I too wish to know how to do this wizardry.


This makes 4 of us so far that are interested and I'm sure many other too..


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Reference 780ti + Classy BIOS + extended PT
> [email protected]/7920


Voltage over 1,21V is stable?

Mmh...1333Mhz is not great result....my evga Ti reference pass Valley at 1366/7800 1,21V and for gaming I use 1326/7600 1,21V with Skynet rference modded bios(with PT max 120-125%).
Can you publish your procedure? Tnx


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> Voltage over 1,21V is stable?
> Mmh...1333Mhz is not great result....my evga Ti reference pass Valley at 1366/7800 1,21V and for gaming I use 1326/7600 1,21V with Skynet rference modded bios(with PT max 120-125%).
> Can you publish your procedure? Tnx


My MB has problems with PCI-e power delivery and shuts down when certain load is reached. So cannot tell if it realy applying the Voltages, but the temperatures are rising.
Keep in mind i'm running reference cooler and can also pass [email protected] , but with FS load is heavier and have to lower clocks a little.
I'll publish the BIOS when i get home in 5-6 hours, just extended power limits of FTW2002 BIOS nothing special and running 780 NCP4206 AfterBurner method to unlock Voltage control.









Edit:Also 1326 with Sky BIOS in reality are lower due straps my previos FS with it was less than 14.2k now with 1333 is near 14.4k


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> My MB has problems with PCI-e power delivery and shuts down when certain load is reached. So cannot tell if it realy applying the Voltages, but the temperatures are rising.
> Keep in mind i'm running reference cooler and can also pass [email protected] , but with FS load is heavier and have to lower clocks a little.
> I'll publish the BIOS when i get home in 5-6 hours, just extended power limits of FTW2002 BIOS nothing special and running 780 NCP4206 AfterBurner method to unlock Voltage control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:Also 1326 with Sky BIOS in reality are lower due straps my previos FS with it was less than 14.2k now with 1333 is near 14.4k


I see...
With current voltage mod only problems for me...I tried but voltage is not accurate and unstable...and I have immediate crashes and freezes.
Waiting for new afterburner and NCP4208 mod. For now I use PrecisionX and manual control of voltage.

Yep, 1326Mhz is for gaming...I need total stability for 1,21V


----------



## SardaukarHades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> A couple days ago there was some discussion about how various CPU's perform with 780 Ti's, specifically at larger resolutions. Since I have access to a 3770K and a 3930K I decided to run some quick tests to see what the differences would be, so I'm going to drop them here.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Test Setup(s) and Methods
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just going to outline the relevant parts of both builds. The details of each rig are in my sig.
> 
> *3930K Machine Details:*
> 
> Core i7 3930K at 4.8 GHz 1.39V
> 16 GB 2133 MHz Cas 9 Memory
> Asus Rampage IV Formula
> Seasonic X-1250
> 
> *3770K Machine Details:*
> 
> Core i7 3770K at 4.8 GHz 1.32V
> 8 GB 2400 MHz Cas 9 Memory
> Asus Maximus V Extreme
> Corsair AX860
> 
> *Common to both machines:*
> 
> Windows 8.1
> Nvidia 331.93 Beta Driver
> EVGA GTX 780 Ti SLI at 1202 Core - 7000 Memory
> Battlefield 4 Game Build as of 12/19/2013
> Launch with ~55 Processes
> 
> *Methods:*
> 
> I played in the Official 24/7 Siege of Shanghai server with a full 64-players. I used Precision X with the latest Rivatuner version to record data, and I basically recorded and entire round with both machines. I clipped off the beginning and ends to get rid of junk data during loading and score screens and also to get the same length of time for the graphs. They were fairly long rounds in which I basically went everywhere on the map. I spent most of the time on foot but probably five minutes or so in each run in a tank. Most of that time was spent third person view but some first person in the tank.
> 
> Below is a screenshot of my in game settings used to gather the data.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Results
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the FPS graph of the two runs.
> 
> 
> 
> 3930K by about 13% on the average. My thoughts in another spoiler below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My Thoughts
> 
> 
> 
> It was about what I expected. The 6-core machine won out by a roughly 13% margin. Game play was really quite great on both machines, but there was no question the 6-core was just a beast. At pretty much all times that really mattered the game play was great on either machine. The minimums and the dips that show up in the graphs were things like me going under water, FPS dips after I died if I got blown up hardcore by something, etc.
> 
> If you got the money, obviously the 6-core will give you the best experience. I think it's biggest advantage, outside of the obvious physical cores as opposed to threads, is that it can off load background tasks onto the other threads and devote a full eight threads to BF4. That's just my suspicion, but I have no real way of proving that.
> 
> I will say at this resolution with a single 780 Ti, you'll have no issues whatsoever with a 3770K/4770K, etc. I played a little on the 3770K with a single card and the card is just absolutely tapped the entire time at this resolution. It may be different on single monitors, but at 5760x1080 a 3770K will push all a single 780 Ti can chew. Game play and frame rates are actually quite good with no MSAA and the High texture setting.
> 
> One last note I have to mention about the 3770K machine. I don't know if this adversely affected my results or not, but I can definitely say that an AX 860 is not enough PSU for 780 Ti SLI with Sky's bios. As the score screen popped up after the round ended, the OCP tripped and shut the machine down. I honestly kind of expected that to happen and was surprised it went as well as it did. I had my data so I wasn't too worried. Just wanted to throw that in there.


Thanks mate, really appreciate it.

Now to wait for the haswell - e processors


----------



## StonedAlex

Hey guys, I'm looking to upgrade from a single gtx 770, currently considering buying another 770 for sli or selling it and getting a gtx 780 or 780 ti. What do you guys think? Any benchmarks out there comparing 770 sli vs gtx 780 ti?


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StonedAlex*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm looking to upgrade from a single gtx 770, currently considering buying another 770 for sli or selling it and getting a gtx 780 or 780 ti. What do you guys think? Any benchmarks out there comparing 770 sli vs gtx 780 ti?


I'm sure I saw a few. Just search for them or search for 780Sli reviews and they usually have also a single 780Ti included in the charts.

But I'm sure I saw custom 780Ti like Palit or GB in a few reviews that had 770Sli scores. I think it would be a lot better to read custom 780Ti reviews vs 770Sli.









Here's one I read lately.

http://www.vmodtech.com/th/article/palit-geforce-gtx-780-ti-jetstream-review/page/9

Don't look the Jetstream results but that 780Ti [email protected] they have in the charts.


----------



## theonlybabyface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Am I missing something here? You can flash a Classified bios on to a reference card? This allows for the 1.3V on Afterburner? And its stable?


Read here --> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2523


----------



## FragZero

My 780 TI at 1.212v does make some noise + it gets quite hot (80-85 degrees).

Think i will preorder the new Alpenföhn Peter 2, looking good with a massive amount of heatpipes and it should fit with the original VRM/Memory sink still attached!

Best pics i could find are on this website

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Graphics-Card/VGA-Coolers/VGA-Coolers-Alpenfoehn/Alpenfoehn-Peter-2-Universal-High-End-VGA-Cooler::25623.html


----------



## CroakV

So anyone else on water with a reference TI experiencing a hissing from the coils or VRM area when the cards are loaded up?

On mine, it sounds like static on a radio, almost.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FragZero*
> 
> My 780 TI at 1.212v does make some noise + it gets quite hot (80-85 degrees).
> 
> Think i will preorder the new Alpenföhn Peter 2, looking good with a massive amount of heatpipes and it should fit with the original VRM/Memory sink still attached!
> 
> Best pics i could find are on this website
> 
> http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Graphics-Card/VGA-Coolers/VGA-Coolers-Alpenfoehn/Alpenfoehn-Peter-2-Universal-High-End-VGA-Cooler::25623.html


I'm sure it cools well, but what on earth were they thinking with that product name hahahaha.

"yeah I just put a Peter 2 on my card"
"wat"


----------



## playmate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FragZero*
> 
> My 780 TI at 1.212v does make some noise + it gets quite hot (80-85 degrees).
> 
> Think i will preorder the new Alpenföhn Peter 2, looking good with a massive amount of heatpipes and it should fit with the original VRM/Memory sink still attached!
> 
> Best pics i could find are on this website
> 
> http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Graphics-Card/VGA-Coolers/VGA-Coolers-Alpenfoehn/Alpenfoehn-Peter-2-Universal-High-End-VGA-Cooler::25623.html


Nice the Alpenföhn looks huge! please let us know if it will fit and how its cooling the 780TI


----------



## szeged

Alpenföhn make some nice stuff, wish i could get their fans over here without that shipping cost lol.


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> So anyone else on water with a reference TI experiencing a hissing from the coils or VRM area when the cards are loaded up?
> 
> On mine, it sounds like static on a radio, almost.


Yes, me too. It's normal under high overclock and high charge, especially if you dont use v-sync.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> Yes, me too. It's normal under high overclock and high charge, especially if you dont use v-sync.


So that is what that is! Was curios. Thank you.


----------



## DStealth

As promised Classy BIOS with extended limits. Use it wisely with AB ncp4206 mod. At least it's 100% compatible with reference cards and returns no BSODs







Don't forget to share your findings through.

FTW_2002_287.zip 134k .zip file


----------



## Bajawah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> As promised Classy BIOS with extended limits. Use it wisely with AB ncp4206 mod. At least it's 100% compatible with reference cards and returns no BSODs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to share your findings through.
> 
> FTW_2002_287.zip 134k .zip file


What is the AB ncp4206 mod if you don't mind me asking?

Thanks for the BIOS. Should have my cards saturday!


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> As promised Classy BIOS with extended limits. Use it wisely with AB ncp4206 mod. At least it's 100% compatible with reference cards and returns no BSODs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to share your findings through.
> 
> FTW_2002_287.zip 134k .zip file


Is this what I think it is?

Can we actually surpass 1.212v now with a reference EVGA GTX 780 Ti?


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> As promised Classy BIOS with extended limits. Use it wisely with AB ncp4206 mod. At least it's 100% compatible with reference cards and returns no BSODs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to share your findings through.
> 
> FTW_2002_287.zip 134k .zip file


Already flashed. Testing now.


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Already flashed. Testing now.


Please keep us posted!


----------



## lowfat

Doesn't seem to do anything. I am less stable @ the same clocks. Even if I crank the voltage.

EDIT: It wasn't blue screening though. Just seemed less stable.


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> As promised Classy BIOS with extended limits. Use it wisely with AB ncp4206 mod. At least it's 100% compatible with reference cards and returns no BSODs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to share your findings through.
> 
> FTW_2002_287.zip 134k .zip file


Nice, i am gonna trying it! Wich afterburner?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Doesn't seem to do anything. I am less stable @ the same clocks. Even if I crank the voltage.
> 
> EDIT: It wasn't blue screening though. Just seemed less stable.


ya this bios was made for a classified with a totally different controller so I can't see how using it would unlock voltage for reference cards. I hope it does work for you guys but I am a little skeptical.


----------



## lowfat

Unfortunately I haven't been able to flash back to the skyn3t bios. None stop blue screens when I try to install Nvidia drivers.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> As promised Classy BIOS with extended limits. Use it wisely with AB ncp4206 mod. At least it's 100% compatible with reference cards and returns no BSODs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to share your findings through.
> 
> FTW_2002_287.zip 134k .zip file


This bios is for the 780 TI Classified to FIX the over vaulting problem TI Classified users where getting every time they tried to use more than 1.21v the card would crash even if the clock where stock

this bios fix that problem so 780 TI Classified users can over volt with out getting blue screens

I don't think this bios if good for reference 780 TI cards


----------



## OccamRazor

Heads up guys! NEW TechPowerUp GPU-Z v0.7.5

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2317/techpowerup-gpu-z-v0-7-5/

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## lilchronic

i cant overclock my card with precision x on FTW2002 bios..... instant crash, but once i use the classified controller it works fine no problems ?


----------



## Westfield Ma

Hello,

Did a quick search in this forum and didn't see anything recent....I received my 780 ti from EVGA (Step Up) yesterday and it came with Bios 80.80.34.00.80......should I be ok flashing the bios on the first page?


----------



## szeged

yeah i wouldnt flash a bios designed to work with a completely different voltage controller on the reference 780ti, just asking for trouble there.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yeah i wouldnt flash a bios designed to work with a completely different voltage controller on the reference 780ti, just asking for trouble there.


It seems to work fine. AB still is broken. But I can go up to 1.2V w/ the Classified bios w/ precision on my reference.

The bios he uploaded has 'broken' power limit as well.


----------



## 271973

Has anyone tried the G10 with any coolers on their 780 Ti? Thinking of getting one for my Reference cooling EVGA SC. Review on 780 Ti here:

http://www.hardware-360.com/nzxt-kraken-g10-liquid-cooled-gpu-mounting-bracket-review/

I'm gonna have trouble with my R3 case and DH-N14 CPU cooler and fitting a 120/140mm rad, still trying to work that out.


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Heads up guys! NEW TechPowerUp GPU-Z v0.7.5
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2317/techpowerup-gpu-z-v0-7-5/
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Thanks!


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enting*
> 
> Has anyone tried the G10 with any coolers on their 780 Ti? Thinking of getting one for my Reference cooling EVGA SC. Review on 780 Ti here:
> 
> http://www.hardware-360.com/nzxt-kraken-g10-liquid-cooled-gpu-mounting-bracket-review/
> 
> I'm gonna have trouble with my R3 case and DH-N14 CPU cooler and fitting a 120/140mm rad, still trying to work that out.


The cooler should do just fine. The Sigma cool (Kepler Dynamics) is a similar type mount and works well on my Classified.


----------



## skyn3t

Let me say this. The only GPU that has they own single special bios is classy Ti it is different from any other bios. I don't think it is safe or bad for Ti but I would not flash it into a Ti.
One you not going to use the full power of the bios
2 - too many options in the BIOS will try to function with no value available in the Ti, causing a very poor performance. And the rest you all know hard reset with Windows recovering thing.

This is my 2cents
This why i never metioned flashing classy ti i to ref ti.


----------



## MlNDSTORM

Think I will just go with the Ti, I was looking for a TITAN, but none around that fit my needs.


----------



## 7ha7a5ian

Can I sli this with a non-TI GTX 780 card of same vendor? I noticed the GK110 bios are listed for both cards.


----------



## MlNDSTORM

Just bought it trough Amazon, should be here tomorrow...Excited!


----------



## bmancreations

Can someone explain to me how this card is faster (better performance) then my 770? From the specs, I have higher clock speeds etc?


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> @ other 780Ti Classified owners who have moved from 780Ti to 780Ti Classy......is it worth it? How much difference in performance would you say your getting gaming? Is your over clocks much higher on air than 780Ti?
> 
> Contemplating moving up from 780Ti SC ACX to Classified, just not sure if it's worth it.


You're most likely going to run into a temperature barrier with 1.3v+ air.
Even if you don't, I wouldn't run clocks that high for 24/7 gaming.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmancreations*
> 
> Can someone explain to me how this card is faster (better performance) then my 770? From the specs, I have higher clock speeds etc?


780ti is ~20% faster clock for clock than a 780, 780 is faster than a 770. That is just clocks alone, not taking into account other specs.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7ha7a5ian*
> 
> Can I sli this with a non-TI GTX 780 card of same vendor? I noticed the GK110 bios are listed for both cards.


Not without a special injector that hacks the drivers, which can cause a hole host of other problems.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmancreations*
> 
> Can someone explain to me how this card is faster (better performance) then my 770? From the specs, I have higher clock speeds etc?


almost double the core count, & a new revision of GK110 which allows higher clocks @ lower volts.

I wouldn't flash that Classi bios onto a Ti. That's just me though.


----------



## bmancreations

Is there a water block kit for this card? Which version?


----------



## Hawk777th

That is already a healthy overclock! I would try some demanding games to make sure that it is totally stable but nice work if thats on air.


----------



## DStealth

Sad the BIOS is not working for you guys. For me is working best for the moment.
Let me clear the performance part...same CPU speed and same Vmem
Ti Skyn3t 1330/3920 *14100 GPU*

Ti Classy 1333/3920 *14391 GPU*


----------



## skupples

I'm confused, why are you pushing 1.319 if you are pushing the same clock speeds?


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm confused, why are you pushing 1.319 if you are pushing the same clock speeds?


Maybe they're not the same actually while there're 300 points difference. Or Voltage is not applied correctly, but the card gives better results and is more stable in my case.
Here's another run
1333/3940 14419 GPU


But next strap 1354 keeps restarting the computer without artifacts tried even 1.38v ...as I stated earlier my MB is awful with PCI-e power delivery ...


----------



## Arm3nian

3dmark is on sale on steam for 12.49


----------



## virgis21

Guys, sorry if it was asked already. But if we don't have EVGA products in Lithuania, can I grab Gigabyte 780Ti and do same as you are "rocking" all over here?








http://news.softpedia.com/news/Gigabyte-GeForce-GTX-780-Ti-GHz-Edition-Graphics-Card-Listed-for-661-660-410428.shtml

Or to stick with stock version with default clocks? Which one is more OC tolerant?
Thanks

Virgis


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virgis21*
> 
> Guys, sorry if it was asked already. But if we don't have EVGA products in Lithuania, can I grab Gigabyte 780Ti and do same as you are "rocking" all over here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Gigabyte-GeForce-GTX-780-Ti-GHz-Edition-Graphics-Card-Listed-for-661-660-410428.shtml
> 
> Or to stick with stock version with default clocks? Which one is more OC tolerant?
> Thanks
> 
> Virgis


Those windforce cards have highly regarded coolers. Ignore the default boost clocks, you can get those easily on your own.


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virgis21*
> 
> Guys, sorry if it was asked already. But if we don't have EVGA products in Lithuania, can I grab Gigabyte 780Ti and do same as you are "rocking" all over here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Gigabyte-GeForce-GTX-780-Ti-GHz-Edition-Graphics-Card-Listed-for-661-660-410428.shtml
> 
> Or to stick with stock version with default clocks? Which one is more OC tolerant?
> Thanks
> 
> Virgis


Have you tried the EVGA EU store? Pretty sure they'll ship to Lithuania from Germany, but they only take PayPal.


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Maybe they're not the same actually while there're 300 points difference. Or Voltage is not applied correctly, but the card gives better results and is more stable in my case.
> Here's another run
> 1333/3940 14419 GPU
> 
> 
> But next strap 1354 keeps restarting the computer without artifacts tried even 1.38v ...as I stated earlier my MB is awful with PCI-e power delivery ...


mmh.....imho voltage is not applied correctly or is unstable.
With 1,3V you should pass 1400MHz.


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> mmh.....imho voltage is not applied correctly or is unstable.
> With 1,3V you should pass 1400MHz.


Repeating cannot test card limits because my MB is restarting the computer when certain load is reached. Never seen driver recovery with 780ti. Just restarts, for 100% is not my PSU, so blaming the MB which is one from the beta x79 models ES of Intel...







Tried lower voltages and clocks temperatures are higher with higher Voltage so IMHO Voltage is applied.
What are you observations with that BIOS and voltages 1.2-1.4v load and clock bench wise ?


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Repeating cannot test card limits because my MB is restarting the computer when certain load is reached. Never seen driver recovery with 780ti. Just restarts, for 100% is not my PSU, so blaming the MB which is one from the beta x79 models ES of Intel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried lower voltages and clocks temperatures are higher with higher Voltage so IMHO Voltage is applied.
> What are you observations with that BIOS and voltages 1.2-1.4v load and clock bench wise ?


Change the MB, it's too limiting for your vga









At this time no changes for me, only skynet reference and 1,21V max voltage on precisionX.
I tested AB vmod but only problems...then I wait final mod for our VRM.

Your score is good, my card with 1340/7800 1,21V and 4770K 4,2GHz :



http://imgur.com/oHWzqk3


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Repeating cannot test card limits because my MB is restarting the computer when certain load is reached. Never seen driver recovery with 780ti. Just restarts, for 100% is not my PSU, so blaming the MB which is one from the beta x79 models ES of Intel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried lower voltages and clocks temperatures are higher with higher Voltage so IMHO Voltage is applied.
> What are you observations with that BIOS and voltages 1.2-1.4v load and clock bench wise ?


The restart problem is the drivers. I blamed my motherboard at first also but I don't randomly shutdown and restart anymore after going back to the whql from the beta.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> The restart problem is the drivers. I blamed my motherboard at first also but I don't randomly shutdown and restart anymore after going back to the whql from the beta.


I have the same problem but it only restarts during crysis 3 even at stock voltage and settings any other game I can oc and it runs just fine ex. BF4 BF3 All CoD Far Cry 3 etc all those run just fine I just get reboots on Crysis 3.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> The restart problem is the drivers. I blamed my motherboard at first also but I don't randomly shutdown and restart anymore after going back to the whql from the beta.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> I have the same problem but it only restarts during crysis 3 even at stock voltage and settings any other game I can oc and it runs just fine ex. BF4 BF3 All CoD Far Cry 3 etc all those run just fine I just get reboots on Crysis 3.


Since GTX 580 I've only stuck with WHQL drivers from Nvidia and I can honestly say I've barely ever had issues with drivers since I stopped using beta's. It's sort of been a rule of thumb for me even at the cost of increased performance until the next WHQL comes out. Really been headache free for me gaming and saved me from focused time with other responsibilities here on OCN.

The only time I used beta was when GTX 690 came out and it was the only driver supporting the GPU at the time and it gave me 'sleep' issues.

Having said this...I'm still having issues with my computer going to sleep with the new 780Ti and current WHQL331.82 for some reason.

My settings are for single display, adaptive, and power savings settings but for some reason can't fall asleep.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Since GTX 580 I've only stuck with WHQL drivers from Nvidia and I can honestly say I've barely ever had issues with drivers since I stopped using beta's. It's sort of been a rule of thumb for me even at the cost of increased performance until the next WHQL comes out. Really been headache free for me gaming and saved me from focused time with other responsibilities here on OCN.
> 
> The only time I used beta was when GTX 690 came out and it was the only driver supporting the GPU at the time and it gave me 'sleep' issues.
> 
> Having said this...I'm still having issues with my computer going to sleep with the new 780Ti and current WHQL331.82 for some reason.
> 
> My settings are for single display, adaptive, and power savings settings but for some reason can't fall asleep.


That's the same driver I am using on mine but like I said its just crysis 3 and its right when I start the game up it does it.


----------



## Maximus Knight

hey guys, sad to say but i don't think i'll be joining this club but the normal 780 instead..but 91% ASIC 780!







hope i can surpass the 780ti's score in FS Extreme!


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> hey guys, sad to say but i don't think i'll be joining this club but the normal 780 instead..but 91% ASIC 780!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope i can surpass the 780ti's score in FS Extreme!


Not likely. The Ti performs the same as a 780 clocked 150mhz + higher in my own tests.


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Not likely. The Ti performs the same as a 780 clocked 150mhz + higher in my own tests.


yeah but i would have to fork out abt 200bucks more for the ti


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> yeah but i would have to fork out abt 200bucks more for the ti


This is true! Bang for the buck lies in the 780's court for sure.


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> This is true! Bang for the buck lies in the 780's court for sure.


i tot i'd slap a waterblock instead.


----------



## skupples

Hrm... I thought the space between titan & 780 was ~150mhz, that would make it closer to 200+ for 780 to 780Ti.


----------



## Rokku

Just ordered my GTX 780 TI Windforce OC.


----------



## bmancreations

Just picked up the EVGA Superclock edition, can't wait to set it up









Unfortunately though, because of the retailer I bought it from, I don't get any games with it. Unless you can register with EVGA or Nvidia?


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmancreations*
> 
> Just picked up the EVGA Superclock edition, can't wait to set it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately though, because of the retailer I bought it from, I don't get any games with it. Unless you can register with EVGA or Nvidia?


Nope, you're pretty much screwed on getting games. EVGA will only give codes for cards sold directly by them, Nvidia won't give them to anyone but their chosen retailers. Sorry, and I'm in the same boat.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmancreations*
> 
> Just picked up the EVGA Superclock edition, can't wait to set it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately though, because of the retailer I bought it from, I don't get any games with it. Unless you can register with EVGA or Nvidia?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> Nope, you're pretty much screwed on getting games. EVGA will only give codes for cards sold directly by them, Nvidia won't give them to anyone but their chosen retailers. Sorry, and I'm in the same boat.


According to Jacob, everyone gets the bundled games:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Thanks! Yes everyone should get the holiday bundle, if you do not please let us know.


----------



## Bestio

Hi, I just purchased a Palit 780ti Jetstream, and I need an unlocked bios for her.








With stock bios I can OC until 2276Mhz the GPU and 7560Mhz the vRam, but I think I could get more, if I could exceed the 106% power target limit.

This is the ROM of the original bios: http://www.filedropper.com/n10030

Can anybody help me?


----------



## Mr Mari0o

Returned my reference 780 ti. I was thinking about holding off for the asus 780 ti dcu2, but the classy is already out and sounds tempting. How are all you 780 ti classy owners liking the card? and if any of you stepped up from the reference design, was it worth it?


----------



## MlNDSTORM

I bought the EVGA 780 Ti on Amazon yesterday and only revived Batman Arkham Origins, can I still get the AC Black Flag or Splinter Cell by any chance? Or does the code come in the box by any chance?


----------



## Spartan F8

I bought my 780ti SC from amazon and got codes for all three bundled games in an email about 3 days after receiving the card.


----------



## eBombzor

Hey guys has anyone used an EVGA 780 Ti backplate for a non-EVGA 780 Ti?

Do you guys think that the backplate is compatible with all reference 780 Ti's?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Hey guys has anyone used an EVGA 780 Ti backplate for a non-EVGA 780 Ti?
> 
> Do you guys think that the backplate is compatible with all reference 780 Ti's?


It should be.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmancreations*
> 
> Can someone explain to me how this card is faster (better performance) then my 770? From the specs, I have higher clock speeds etc?


I believe both OCed at about 1250Mhz you will a performance increased ranging from 30-50+% on average depending on the game from what I have seen in most of the reviews.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Hrm... I thought the space between titan & 780 was ~150mhz, that would make it closer to 200+ for 780 to 780Ti.


+1 I saw quite a few 780Ti FS tests run at 1320-1333Mhz and in general they scored on average about 16-17% above my [email protected] clcoks. But a lot lower memory usually. 1950-1975 vs 1780 of my 780.

Lets take the 16% clock for clock as a base. So a 1320Mhz 780Ti would need a 1530Mhz 780 match it in theory. Make it a 15% just for the sake of it and we are looking 200Mhz.

Of course that difference is lower at lower clocks.

I will test my Palit 780Ti Jetstream when it arrives vs my GB 780 WF3 clock4clock. Mem will be @1850 for both








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bestio*
> 
> Hi, I just purchased a Palit 780ti Jetstream, and I need an unlocked bios for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With stock bios I can OC until 2276Mhz the GPU and 7560Mhz the vRam, but I think I could get more, if I could exceed the 106% power target limit.
> 
> This is the ROM of the original bios: http://www.filedropper.com/n10030
> 
> Can anybody help me?


Care to share some thoughts on the 780Ti Jetstream please?

I have one coming and I would love to hear your thoughts on it. Also if you can provide ASIC quality and max core/memory clocks(3DMark/Valley) at 1.187v would be be great!


----------



## Rokku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> According to Jacob, everyone gets the bundled games:


Has anyone ever ordered there GTX Geforce card, and not got the games even though they were suppose to?
I just ordered my Gigabyte Windforce OC GTX 780 TI from NewEgg, and it's suppose to come with the 3 free games.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rokku*
> 
> Has anyone ever ordered there GTX Geforce card, and not got the games even though they were suppose to?
> I just ordered my Gigabyte Windforce OC GTX 780 TI from NewEgg, and it's suppose to come with the 3 free games.


Hrrmmm... I thought only EVGA was doing the holiday bundles, are you sure you picked the correct card? Normally it's the manufacturer who supplies the keys. You normally get an email after registration/purchased of the card.


----------



## NekOnOkO

Hi there. Bought EVGA SC variant with stock cooler. Everything seemed ok at first, slightly OC'd it using precision x to +170 core clock and +300 memory. Temperatures are a bit high though, even when the card is idle, core temp is about 47c. Run several benchmarks and msi kombustor for a couple of hours. Everything seemed stable (temp went to 82c at 86% fan speed, temp target is 86). But then tried to do the voltage and llc "hack" out of pure curiosity. Don't know how this could be screwed up (followed the instruction word by word) but ended up with games freezing or pc stops responding at all even at stock clocks. Even more, the card downclocks itself when runing kombustor to 840mhz without getting even close to temp target. Any idea of where i've failed and how to fix it? Any help is highly appreciated.


----------



## Rokku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Hrrmmm... I thought only EVGA was doing the holiday bundles, are you sure you picked the correct card? Normally it's the manufacturer who supplies the keys. You normally get an email after registration/purchased of the card.


I ask newegg CS to make sure, they said yes this card comes with the 3 games. When I put the card in my cart the 3 games are there as well.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NekOnOkO*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there. Bought EVGA SC variant with stock cooler. Everything seemed ok at first, slightly OC'd it using precision x to +170 core clock and +300 memory. Temperatures are a bit high though, even when the card is idle, core temp is about 47c. Run several benchmarks and msi kombustor for a couple of hours. Everything seemed stable (temp went to 82c at 86% fan speed, temp target is 86). But then tried to do the voltage and llc "hack" out of pure curiosity. Don't know how this could be screwed up (followed the instruction word by word) but ended up with games freezing or pc stops responding at all even at stock clocks. Even more, the card downclocks itself when runing kombustor to 840mhz without getting even close to temp target. Any idea of where i've failed and how to fix it? Any help is highly appreciated
> 
> 
> .


As far as I know the Volt mod & LLC hack are not functioning for this card right now. I would revert everything you did, uninstall all overclocking utilities, then uninstall drivers with driver sweeper, then re-install drivers, then re-install OC'ing utilities. Also, make sure you are using PrecX, it's the most stable utility for 780Ti until the other get an update.


----------



## mike-lesnik

Hi All! Here is my card (GIGABYTE GV-N78TOC) validation - http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/f3d5d/


----------



## Bajawah

Just got the 780ti in the mail.

The coil whine, oh jesus the coil whine.

From the card itself isn't too bad, but for some reason my speakers are picking it up and amping it.

I have powered HSM80 Yamaha's.

Signal chain of the speakers :

HSM80 -(RCA)-> Audioengine D1 Dac/Amp -(optical)-> Motherboard

The D1 is getting power from USB plugged into the router next to it.

The router is getting power from my APC Backup.

So, it's either coming through the D1 or jumping onto the RCA cable via interference.

It's worth noting that no sound is heard through headphones plugged into the D1.

Ideas guys?


----------



## skupples

Not that this is any help, but you made me think of car audio, running RCA & power down the driver side would often times result in hearing the turn signal, road noise, & other random things.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> I have the same problem but it only restarts during crysis 3 even at stock voltage and settings any other game I can oc and it runs just fine ex. BF4 BF3 All CoD Far Cry 3 etc all those run just fine I just get reboots on Crysis 3.


I have never restarted on a game or benchmark, just when I was watching videos, WHQL seems to have fixed it for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Since GTX 580 I've only stuck with WHQL drivers from Nvidia and I can honestly say I've barely ever had issues with drivers since I stopped using beta's. It's sort of been a rule of thumb for me even at the cost of increased performance until the next WHQL comes out. Really been headache free for me gaming and saved me from focused time with other responsibilities here on OCN.
> 
> The only time I used beta was when GTX 690 came out and it was the only driver supporting the GPU at the time and it gave me 'sleep' issues.
> 
> Having said this...I'm still having issues with my computer going to sleep with the new 780Ti and current WHQL331.82 for some reason.
> 
> My settings are for single display, adaptive, and power savings settings but for some reason can't fall asleep.


I had sleep mode problems on windows 7, currently I'm on 8.1 and have no problems going into sleep mode.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> I have never restarted on a game or benchmark, just when I was watching videos, WHQL seems to have fixed it for me.
> I had sleep mode problems on windows 7, currently I'm on 8.1 and have no problems going into sleep mode.


I actually think I figured it out my pc only restarts in crysis 3 and black ops 2. When I disable sli runs just fine on both cards as soon as I re enablr sli restars agin. I tried all three drivers they all do it when in sli. So I guess I will just run one card in those 2 games until a driver fix comes for sli.


----------



## RagingCain

Well gentleman (and ladies), it looks like I am back of my hiatus of bench marking.



I wonder what waterblocks I will be choosing.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rokku*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> According to Jacob, everyone gets the bundled games:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever ordered there GTX Geforce card, and not got the games even though they were suppose to?
> I just ordered my Gigabyte Windforce OC GTX 780 TI from NewEgg, and it's suppose to come with the 3 free games.
Click to expand...

Newegg is not an E-Tailer on the list associated., could be why.
Source: http://www.evga.com/articles/00793/


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> I actually think I figured it out my pc only restarts in crysis 3 and black ops 2. When I disable sli runs just fine on both cards as soon as I re enablr sli restars agin. I tried all three drivers they all do it when in sli. So I guess I will just run one card in those 2 games until a driver fix comes for sli.


Current drivers are bad in general. We haven't had one for a month, hopefully they are fixing the problems.


----------



## Rokku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Newegg is not an E-Tailer on the list associated., could be why.
> Source: http://www.evga.com/articles/00793/


Well I will see if I get mine when it gets here.


----------



## MlNDSTORM

Well, happy to have received it, feels great! Now to benchmark and overclock this beast...


----------



## JulioCesarSF

Skyn3t's bios have UEFI GOP support?


----------



## Arm3nian

780ti ref - 1.21v -1326MHz core - 2050MHz mem
4930k - 4.8GHz

Any good? http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1908954


----------



## HighTemplar

1400mhz 780 Ti Classified @ 1.43v

Windows 8.1 is killing my scores. I'll be doing some benches on Win 7 tomorrow on my Intel 530 scratch SSD.

Either way, this is 1 of the 3 of my cards. I water blocked 2 of them today in SLI, and even at such a high voltage, my peak temp was 47C.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> 
> 
> 1400mhz 780 Ti Classified @ 1.43v
> 
> Windows 8.1 is killing my scores. I'll be doing some benches on Win 7 tomorrow on my Intel 530 scratch SSD.
> 
> Either way, this is 1 of the 3 of my cards. I water blocked 2 of them today in SLI, and even at such a high voltage, my peak temp was 47C.


one of the main reason i sold my 290x, these nvidia cards run cold as ice comparatively...


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1400mhz 780 Ti Classified @ 1.43v
> 
> Windows 8.1 is killing my scores. I'll be doing some benches on Win 7 tomorrow on my Intel 530 scratch SSD.
> 
> Either way, this is 1 of the 3 of my cards. I water blocked 2 of them today in SLI, and even at such a high voltage, my peak temp was 47C.


Does gpu-z report incorrect core clock for you? Shows 1334 instead of 1400.

Here is mine, ref ti 1.21v. I am also on 8.1 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1911088


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Does gpu-z report incorrect core clock for you? Shows 1334 instead of 1400.
> 
> Here is mine, ref ti 1.21v. I am also on 8.1 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1911088


Check Precision. It's because I'm using the FTW 2002 BIOS. (It still has boost enabled, which skyn3t's does not)


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Check Precision. It's because I'm using the FTW 2002 BIOS. (It still has boost enabled, which skyn3t's does not)


I see. You should oc your mem. My core doesn't go as high as others, but my mem clocks really good from what I see from others. I have a fairly low asic though so I'm waiting for volt control.


----------



## bmancreations

Just got my new system setup with the GTX 780 TI EVGA Superclocked and have a question.

With just a newly installed system, Chrome installed, and basically just that... CPUID is showing the card at 38-40C for it's temp. Is that normal, for this card being untouched?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmancreations*
> 
> Just got my new system setup with the GTX 780 TI EVGA Superclocked and have a question.
> 
> With just a newly installed system, Chrome installed, and basically just that... CPUID is showing the card at 38-40C for it's temp. Is that normal, for this card being untouched?


That's normal idle temps to me.


----------



## MGMG8GT

Found the top end of the card on stock bios/voltage. Very happy with the card. Can get a little better from 3Dmark but the clocks become unstable in Unigine.


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> I see. You should oc your mem. My core doesn't go as high as others, but my mem clocks really good from what I see from others. I have a fairly low asic though so I'm waiting for volt control.


Yeah I've gotta see how the mem OC's on each of my cards. I may try to hard mod one of my Reference 780 Ti's because they OC so well on stock voltage and their memory as well. It's tempting. Are there hard mods for the 780 Ti Regs yet?


----------



## Rodman

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1344448

http://img.techpowerup.org/131221/nvidia_20131221_234027.png

http://img.techpowerup.org/131221/nvidia_20131221_234103.png

Stock Bios on Air...


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Yeah I've gotta see how the mem OC's on each of my cards. I may try to hard mod one of my Reference 780 Ti's because they OC so well on stock voltage and their memory as well. It's tempting. Are there hard mods for the 780 Ti Regs yet?


I'm sure people have done it, not sure if there are any guides. You can try searching the kingpin forums.


----------



## bmancreations

WOW.

Just ran the new Tomb Raider to test out this new card (EVGA Superclock) and I am blown away.

On my 770 I had to turn off the TressFX and lower the AA to get it playable. This card, everything maxed out, runs very nice (I am also running [email protected]). It only hit 75C.

Loving this card! Though, I will have 3 1440P monitors, so from this test I know it's not going to be playable at those specs for 3 monitors, but nothing will lol (singleGPU that is).


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmancreations*
> 
> WOW.
> 
> Just ran the new Tomb Raider to test out this new card (EVGA Superclock) and I am blown away.
> 
> On my 770 I had to turn off the TressFX and lower the AA to get it playable. This card, everything maxed out, runs very nice (I am also running [email protected]). It only hit 75C.
> 
> Loving this card! Though, I will have 3 1440P monitors, so from this test I know it's not going to be playable at those specs for 3 monitors, but nothing will lol (singleGPU that is).


3gb vram is going to limit you more than the performance of a single 780ti at 3x 1440p


----------



## MlNDSTORM

Been playing with different games, loving this card...And finally decided to overclock my 3570k, to accommodate my new gpu.. you feel the difference straight away. Overclocked it to 4.5 ghz and seeing the same temps as stock, well a tad bit higher







And that LED with the lights off...


----------



## Bajawah

Returning my EVGA 780ti SC to Amazon. I shouldn't be able to hear coil whine two rooms away nor should it flicker like crazy.








Bad luck.

I know it's the card and not my PSU (Corsair AX 1200) or any other environmental issues because my last card (680 Classy) drew more power and was silent.

Going to try for a 780Ti Classy this go around.


----------



## mercinator16

Hi, I am looking into getting a 780 Ti. Which would be better the EVGA ACX model or the MSI gaming edition?


----------



## Bajawah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercinator16*
> 
> Hi, I am looking into getting a 780 Ti. Which would be better the EVGA ACX model or the MSI gaming edition?


Aside from my issues above, the cooler on the ACX EVGA is insanely good.

So quiet.


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> 
> 
> 1400mhz 780 Ti Classified @ 1.43v
> 
> .....


Wow 1400 defiantly something wrong there,
Here's old one from me @1240 and same GPU score


----------



## MlNDSTORM

I just checked out my ASIC Quality and it says 63.9%...........I don't know much about ASIC, or what it means, is that something I should be worried about?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MlNDSTORM*
> 
> I just check out my ASIC Quality and it says 63.9%...........I don't know much about ASIC, or what it means, is that something I should be worries about?


nope nothing to worry about i have the same asic % on my 780ti classy
max stable clocks @ 1.2v 1254Mhz core / 1975Mhz mem


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> 
> 
> 1400mhz 780 Ti Classified @ 1.43v
> 
> Windows 8.1 is killing my scores. I'll be doing some benches on Win 7 tomorrow on my Intel 530 scratch SSD.
> 
> Either way, this is 1 of the 3 of my cards. I water blocked 2 of them today in SLI, and even at such a high voltage, my peak temp was 47C.


Only 6067?

This is my evga reference, 1353/7800 1,21V and 4770K 4500MHz...



http://imgur.com/VHT8bx9





http://imgur.com/zzxBrHk



Lol....Classified cards with asic 6x% are a great joke


----------



## Chronic1

Im stuck in a BSOD loop from removing DSTEALTHS custom classified bios. I flashed my original BIOS and now every time I install drivers and restart I get a BSOD. Same problem that lowfat had and he hasnt posted anything on how to fix it. Maybe hes still having problems. How do I stop these BSOD's??


----------



## StonedAlex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> I'm sure I saw a few. Just search for them or search for 780Sli reviews and they usually have also a single 780Ti included in the charts.
> 
> But I'm sure I saw custom 780Ti like Palit or GB in a few reviews that had 770Sli scores. I think it would be a lot better to read custom 780Ti reviews vs 770Sli.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one I read lately.
> 
> http://www.vmodtech.com/th/article/palit-geforce-gtx-780-ti-jetstream-review/page/9
> 
> Don't look the Jetstream results but that 780Ti [email protected] they have in the charts.


Thanks dude! Sorry for the late reply.


----------



## vlados070

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> Im stuck in a BSOD loop from removing DSTEALTHS custom classified bios. I flashed my original BIOS and now every time I install drivers and restart I get a BSOD. Same problem that lowfat had and he hasnt posted anything on how to fix it. Maybe hes still having problems. How do I stop these BSOD's??


It is simple. You have to reset NCP settings of your graphics card and it happens after you shut down your PC. I always switch off my power supply too but i do not know if that is necessary. The same thing has happend to me several times this year.
Good luck


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Yeah I've gotta see how the mem OC's on each of my cards. I may try to hard mod one of my Reference 780 Ti's because they OC so well on stock voltage and their memory as well. It's tempting. Are there hard mods for the 780 Ti Regs yet?


I am with you I am waiting on the kingpin edition to play with some ln2. I have been looking for a hard mod for the ti ref also.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Wow 1400 defiantly something wrong there,
> Here's old one from me @1240 and same GPU score


I don't think there is really anything wrong per se.

He is running windows 8.1 which will shave a few points off.

But the real culprit is his cpu vs your cpu. The cpu does have a small effect on gpu scores as well. I've noticed in all the benches being recorded for Firestrike that 3930k is giving the gpu roughly about 10% more points.

My Ti at 1250 mhz scores just over 6000 gpu points with my 4770k.


----------



## levelup1

So i been looking for some guides etc in how to use Nvflash, so i'm just asking here to make sure.

nvflash skyn3t-Ti-vBios.rom --overridesub -6

is this the way to flash it?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *levelup1*
> 
> So i been looking for some guides etc in how to use Nvflash, so i'm just asking here to make sure.
> 
> nvflash skyn3t-Ti-vBios.rom --overridesub -6
> 
> is this the way to flash it?


Are you flashing in windows?

How many cards do you have?


----------



## levelup1

Yeah windows 7. 1 card


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *levelup1*
> 
> Yeah windows 7. 1 card


Are you able to open the command window to get started?

Once in, type the following.

nvflash --protectoff

nvflash -4 -5 -6 *.rom with * being whatever the same of the rom you want to flash is.

I flashed cards 30-40 times like this and never had an issue.


----------



## skupples

There's like 5 different commands you can use to flash, either of those would work. Overridesub is for idmismatch, which will induce a flash afterwords.


----------



## levelup1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Are you able to open the command window to get started?
> 
> Once in, type the following.
> 
> nvflash --protectoff
> 
> nvflash -4 -5 -6 *.rom with * being whatever the same of the rom you want to flash is.
> 
> I flashed cards 30-40 times like this and never had an issue.


thx alot!

Could you explain to me what the -4-5-6 means?


----------



## skupples

I command thee.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *levelup1*
> 
> thx alot!
> 
> Could you explain to me what the -4-5-6 means?


Quite honestly no.









I was shown that method by someone here almost a year ago and have since done all my nvflashes like that and have never had a problem. However, there are others here who know what each command does.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> Im stuck in a BSOD loop from removing DSTEALTHS custom classified bios. I flashed my original BIOS and now every time I install drivers and restart I get a BSOD. Same problem that lowfat had and he hasnt posted anything on how to fix it. Maybe hes still having problems. How do I stop these BSOD's??


Honestly not sure I can tell you. I ended up reformatting. It didn't help. But eventually after about 10 flashes I was able to get it to work. I think. However I am still getting non-stop BSODs but I am not sure it is the same problem.

Well I ended up reformatting. But that still didn't work. Eventually after about 10-15 flashes I was able to get it to work where it didn't crash when loading the Nvidia driver. However I am still having serious system instability, not sure it has anything to do w/ the GPU yet or not.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> Im stuck in a BSOD loop from removing DSTEALTHS custom classified bios. I flashed my original BIOS and now every time I install drivers and restart I get a BSOD. Same problem that lowfat had and he hasnt posted anything on how to fix it. Maybe hes still having problems. How do I stop these BSOD's??
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly not sure I can tell you. I ended up reformatting. It didn't help. But eventually after about 10 flashes I was able to get it to work. I think. However I am still getting non-stop BSODs but I am not sure it is the same problem.
> 
> Well I ended up reformatting. But that still didn't work. Eventually after about 10-15 flashes I was able to get it to work where it didn't crash when loading the Nvidia driver. However I am still having serious system instability, not sure it has anything to do w/ the GPU yet or not.
Click to expand...

If you ever flash and get continual BSOD, you really need to be on the BIOS that came with your device.

If you mean you were flashing the old stock BIOS, then it's an indicator there maybe something wrong with the card.


----------



## levelup1

1195 mhz core and 3800 on memory was the highest i could go after about 40 min valley/heaven without crashes


----------



## skupples

This is probably why Sky & Occam said it was a bad idea to flash classi bios onto vanilla Ti. I hope you all can sort it out, when you do the OP should be updated with the steps needed. I assume you all have tried reverting to stock bios, 100% deleting drivers w/ sweeper in safe mode, then pulling the cmos battery for a bit of time?


----------



## Samson38

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MlNDSTORM*
> 
> I bought the EVGA 780 Ti on Amazon yesterday and only revived Batman Arkham Origins, can I still get the AC Black Flag or Splinter Cell by any chance? Or does the code come in the box by any chance?


I bought my second 780ti from Amazon and only received the Batman code through email the same day...However after contacting customer service, they emailed me the other codes the same day. Hope this helps


----------



## Netherwind

Hi!

First time poster and first time nVidia OCer.

I got a Palit 780Ti Jetstream and I'm not sure how to feel about this card.
(Used EVGA Precision OSD for readouts)

Stock values are:
980 Base - 1046 Boost - 1097 Max
7000 mem
1.187V at full load
74c at full load

For OCing I've used Palit's Thunderstorm program and have managed to play with the following OC for some time:
1120 Base - 1186 Boost - 1237 Max
7400 mem
106% Power Limit
+0,037V Core (GPU Max Voltage) this value does not show while running Heaven in EVGA Precision OSD since it's still written 1.187V at load
+0,037V (Voltage Minimum Offset)
74c at full load (yes that's right, exactly the same temps as stock)

Less demanding games work well but BF4, Wildstar, Crysis 3 for example crash, giving me DXGI Errors. The odd thing is that I've managed to make successfull Heaven, Valley and 3DMark runs with above clocks. Now I cannot do that any longer. Feels like something has happened, only what?

Coming from a GTX680SLI setup I really want to stay around 1240MHz core if possible.

How do I troubleshoot?

I've not yet flashed the Skyn3t BIOS simply due to fear of bricking my card, or if it will even help.
Oh, and my ASIC quality is just 60,9%...isn't that very very low? At least considering people here seem to have 75%+ quality.


----------



## Naennon

i had two of these cards

let me discribe them in one word

CRAP

they use nvidia stock bios and this "self designed" custom pcb is nothing more than 2 additional phases without ANY meaning

2 classifieds gave me better feelings


----------



## Netherwind

Thanks for the answer. I guess you get what you pay for.
On the other hand, the classy is insanely expensive. If I was to buy such a card, I would expect 1300MHz on air out of the box









Still, I guess I have to work with what I currently have. So what can I do?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> i had two of these cards
> 
> let me discribe them in one word
> 
> CRAP
> 
> they use nvidia stock bios and this "self designed" custom pcb is nothing more than 2 additional phases without ANY meaning
> 
> 2 classifieds gave me better feelings












I have a question for you @Naennon 13 mhz or 1 mhz?


----------



## Naennon

what do you mean


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> what do you mean


Naennon[@/]Trying to figure out of 780Ti is the same as titan when it comes to core bumps. The going theory with Kepler is that it only responds to 13mhz bumps, with a margin of +/-1. This theory of course comes from the tables within the bios.


----------



## Naennon

ah ok

they ause the same clock stepping as avery kepler does but

in soft tests / benches they can increase/decrease in 1 mhz steps

i had them testing at the same offset but in heaven one card was 1 mhz higher than the other one

in real world usage scenarios they both clocked the same in 13 mhz steps - thats the real step of kepler


----------



## skupples

ok! Thanks! Looks like everyone was correct.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> ok! Thanks! Looks like everyone was correct.


But gpu-z shows +1 mhz.....lol









Its to bad these 780 ti owners dont get more software volts though. I dont feel so bad about buying my asus gtx 780 dc2 now. Good thing was my card has easy solder points. Bad thing is my card sucks and most I can get is 1280 bf4 game stable regardless of volts.


----------



## Chronic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Honestly not sure I can tell you. I ended up reformatting. It didn't help. But eventually after about 10 flashes I was able to get it to work. I think. However I am still getting non-stop BSODs but I am not sure it is the same problem.
> 
> Well I ended up reformatting. But that still didn't work. Eventually after about 10-15 flashes I was able to get it to work where it didn't crash when loading the Nvidia driver. However I am still having serious system instability, not sure it has anything to do w/ the GPU yet or not.


I fixed it myself. First I uninstalled the Nvidia drivers and then I used the latest driver sweeper which is now called DDU (display driver uninstaller) to perform a clean. After that I restarted and reset my CMOS and booted into windows to install the Nvidia drivers. Restarted again and no more BSOD!


----------



## MlNDSTORM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> nope nothing to worry about i have the same asic % on my 780ti classy
> max stable clocks @ 1.2v 1254Mhz core / 1975Mhz mem


Thanks for the reply, was a bit worried.


----------



## Bestio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Care to share some thoughts on the 780Ti Jetstream please?
> 
> I have one coming and I would love to hear your thoughts on it. Also if you can provide ASIC quality and max core/memory clocks(3DMark/Valley) at 1.187v would be be great!


Sure, forgive my bad english.








Tthe ASIC is low, 62,9% only, but the card is very quiet and fresh, (the noise is just 30db in full load, measured at 20cm from the card, in my last Gigabyte 670 Windforce3 was 32,6db), and never go over 62'c.
The GPU seems to reach a good OC for a stock BIOS, but the Vram seems to not be lucky, I can't go over 7560 stable, when I know that a lot of reference 780ti can reach 7600Mhz, and the more fortunate ones can reach 7800/8000Mhz.



http://imgur.com/E2Je0zd


Full res pic: http://i.imgur.com/E2Je0zd.jpg



http://imgur.com/Hr70P4G


Full res pic: http://i.imgur.com/iO9CRiT.jpg


----------



## Netherwind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bestio*
> 
> Sure, forgive my bad english.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tthe ASIC is low, 62,9% only, but the card is very quiet and fresh, (the noise is just 30db in full load, measured at 20cm from the card, in my last Gigabyte 670 Windforce3 was 32,6db), and never go over 62'c.
> The GPU seems to reach a good OC for a stock BIOS, but the Vram seems to not be lucky, I can't go over 7560 stable, when I know that a lot of reference 780ti can reach 7600Mhz, and the more fortunate ones can reach 7800/8000Mhz.


Omg, are these your 24/7 OC settings?


----------



## Netherwind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Care to share some thoughts on the 780Ti Jetstream please?


I'd like to tell a much different story.

It's a pretty loud card that overclocks quite poorly in comparison to many other users. Either that or I got the worst sample ever.

I used to manage 1237/3700 MHz stable but since a few days ago I get crashes in demanding games and cannot finish a benchmark any longer. Now I had to lower my clocks to 1200/3650 to see if they're stable which is so disappointing!

ASIC 60,9%
Max core 1235ish
Max mem 7400MHz
Max temp 74C (regardless if OC:ed or not) This in a very well ventilated chassis Define R4 with five fans.

Best Valley 78.4 FPS
Best Heaven 70.1 FPS


----------



## Bestio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Netherwind*
> 
> Omg, are these your 24/7 OC settings?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Netherwind*
> 
> Omg, are these your 24/7 OC settings?


It's just the limit (if I raise CPU/Vram frequences to just 5Mhz the system is no more stable).
For daily I could use a more conservative VPU [email protected], vRam 7500Mhz.
But even with that settings, when I play games with V-Sync active, the card run at 7/800Mhz, I don't think to force her too much.









That is AC Brotherhood with forced SSAA 4x, I'm forcing myself to play prequels before the bundled AC4.











http://imgur.com/3FEn1mw


----------



## Bluesnarf

I had a question regarding Skyn3t's vBIOS for the Asus 780Ti. Basically, I got it to flash properly without a problem. However, the clock that it reports (1046.5 MHz) in GPUz isn't the true clock that i see under stress testing. For example, during stress testing, max voltage and proper power it only hits 1005Mhz instead of 1046.5 Mhz when the heat is low. Also, when I overclock it to 1202 Mhz, it hits a max 1163 Mhz under the same conditions. Whats going on with that? Any idea? I personally think there may be an issue with the vBIOS. Let me know your thoughts!

Thanks guys.


----------



## MlNDSTORM

I emailed Amazon about not receiving Assassins Creed Black Flag and Splinter Cell game, I only received the Batman game, and they responded by saying that if I keep the item they'll refund me 20% on the purchase price on the 780 Ti....Ummm yeah....probably just some automated bot...


----------



## CroakV

Take the deal, that's what, $140 or so as a refund, vs $80 (or less) for the games?


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *levelup1*
> 
> So i been looking for some guides etc in how to use Nvflash, so i'm just asking here to make sure.
> 
> nvflash skyn3t-Ti-vBios.rom --overridesub -6
> 
> is this the way to flash it?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *levelup1*
> 
> 1195 mhz core and 3800 on memory was the highest i could go after about 40 min valley/heaven without crashes


Is that with stock bios?

If not, here a small guide how to flash the custom bios.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/15700_50#post_21414021

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Netherwind*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> First time poster and first time nVidia OCer.
> 
> I got a Palit 780Ti Jetstream and I'm not sure how to feel about this card.
> (Used EVGA Precision OSD for readouts)
> 
> Stock values are:
> 980 Base - 1046 Boost - 1097 Max
> 7000 mem
> 1.187V at full load
> 74c at full load
> 
> For OCing I've used Palit's Thunderstorm program and have managed to play with the following OC for some time:
> 1120 Base - 1186 Boost - 1237 Max
> 7400 mem
> 106% Power Limit
> +0,037V Core (GPU Max Voltage) this value does not show while running Heaven in EVGA Precision OSD since it's still written 1.187V at load
> +0,037V (Voltage Minimum Offset)
> 74c at full load (yes that's right, exactly the same temps as stock)
> 
> Less demanding games work well but BF4, Wildstar, Crysis 3 for example crash, giving me DXGI Errors. The odd thing is that I've managed to make successfull Heaven, Valley and 3DMark runs with above clocks. Now I cannot do that any longer. Feels like something has happened, only what?
> 
> Coming from a GTX680SLI setup I really want to stay around 1240MHz core if possible.
> 
> How do I troubleshoot?
> 
> I've not yet flashed the Skyn3t BIOS simply due to fear of bricking my card, or if it will even help.
> Oh, and my ASIC quality is just 60,9%...isn't that very very low? At least considering people here seem to have 75%+ quality.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> i had two of these cards
> 
> let me discribe them in one word
> 
> CRAP
> 
> they use nvidia stock bios and this "self designed" custom pcb is nothing more than 2 additional phases without ANY meaning
> 
> 2 classifieds gave me better feelings


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Netherwind*
> 
> Thanks for the answer. I guess you get what you pay for.
> On the other hand, the classy is insanely expensive. If I was to buy such a card, I would expect 1300MHz on air out of the box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, I guess I have to work with what I currently have. So what can I do?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bestio*
> 
> Sure, forgive my bad english.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tthe ASIC is low, 62,9% only, but the card is very quiet and fresh, (the noise is just 30db in full load, measured at 20cm from the card, in my last Gigabyte 670 Windforce3 was 32,6db), and never go over 62'c.
> The GPU seems to reach a good OC for a stock BIOS, but the Vram seems to not be lucky, I can't go over 7560 stable, when I know that a lot of reference 780ti can reach 7600Mhz, and the more fortunate ones can reach 7800/8000Mhz.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/E2Je0zd
> 
> 
> Full res pic: http://i.imgur.com/E2Je0zd.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Hr70P4G
> 
> 
> Full res pic: http://i.imgur.com/iO9CRiT.jpg


So we have 3 people *NOT* satisfied with the 780Ti Jetstream. I wont blame the low ASIC until I receive mine, but so far things are not looking good.









If it doesnt go above 1280/[email protected] I'm gonna sell it probably and try the Windforce one. Or some other one. Although I doubt it will be any better probably..


----------



## CroakV

Working my way up the overclock stability testing now that I'm on water. At 1275MHz, I broke 16k in Firestrike, which is a personal best for me, and not bad considering I'm just running a 3570K.


----------



## doctakedooty

I emailed Sky but to see if this is isolated to me only I wanted to ask some of you guys who keep getting random restarts in games. I finally during a last ditch effort flashed the factory bios back to my cards and all the games I had originally crashed in I am able to run for hours without a single issue. If anyone else has random restarts during gaming try flashing your factory bios back to the cards and see if that resolves the issue. Just trying to see if I am a isolated incident or if others are having similar issues so hopefully we can try and narrow it down.


----------



## Netherwind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bestio*
> 
> It's just the limit (if I raise CPU/Vram frequences to just 5Mhz the system is no more stable).
> For daily I could use a more conservative VPU [email protected], vRam 7500Mhz.
> But even with that settings, when I play games with V-Sync active, the card run at 7/800Mhz, I don't think to force her too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is AC Brotherhood with forced SSAA 4x, I'm forcing myself to play prequels before the bundled AC4.


Well congrats







Looks like I got a crap card in comparison to yours.

I maxed the voltages once again and got through a Heaven at 75 degrees -.- 69,5FPS @ +140 core +200 mem
I guess my lame card cannot do better than this. I'll try playing some BF4 now and see if it crashes or not.


----------



## rkinslo

http://img.techpowerup.org/131222/ASIC75.9780Ti082.jpghttp://img.techpowerup.org/131222/ASIC75.9780Ti082.jpg


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I emailed Sky but to see if this is isolated to me only I wanted to ask some of you guys who keep getting random restarts in games. I finally during a last ditch effort flashed the factory bios back to my cards and all the games I had originally crashed in I am able to run for hours without a single issue. If anyone else has random restarts during gaming try flashing your factory bios back to the cards and see if that resolves the issue. Just trying to see if I am a isolated incident or if others are having similar issues so hopefully we can try and narrow it down
> 
> 
> .


allot of people have reported restart issues on the newest drivers... 331.93? I'm pretty sure it was a mix of stock, & skyn3t bios.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> -SNIP-
> 
> So we have 3 people *NOT* satisfied with the 780Ti Jetstream. I wont blame the low ASIC until I receive mine, but so far things are not looking good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it doesnt go above *1280/[email protected]* I'm gonna sell it probably and try the Windforce one. Or some other one. Although I doubt it will be any better probably..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bestio*
> 
> It's just the limit (if I raise CPU/Vram frequences to just 5Mhz the system is no more stable).
> For daily I could use a more conservative VPU *[email protected], vRam 7500Mhz*.
> But even with that settings, when I play games with V-Sync active, the card run at 7/800Mhz, I don't think to force her too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is AC Brotherhood with forced SSAA 4x, I'm forcing myself to play prequels before the bundled AC4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/3FEn1mw


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Netherwind*
> 
> Well congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I got a crap card in comparison to yours.
> 
> I maxed the voltages once again and got through a Heaven at 75 degrees -.- 69,5FPS @ *+140 core +200 mem*
> I guess my lame card cannot do better than this. I'll try playing some BF4 now and see if it crashes or not.


My 780Ti SC is reaching 1106 MHz Core with a *1237 MHz Core Boost* and *1900 MHz Memory* which translates from *+100 Core +200 Memory* in Precision X for 24/7 gaming across all games. From what I've seen that's seems to be average . In some games I can push just a tad and reach 1241 MHz Boost but it's too much hassel to keep adjusting. Expecting anything beyond that is just luck of the draw..

@Koniakki - Your expecting a golden chip then on air.

@Netherwind - I wouldn't say that your card is a poor over clocker by no means, if anything a tad better than average.


----------



## Bestio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> So we have 3 people *NOT* satisfied with the 780Ti Jetstream. I wont blame the low ASIC until I receive mine, but so far things are not looking good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it doesnt go above 1280/[email protected] I'm gonna sell it probably and try the Windforce one. Or some other one. Although I doubt it will be any better probably..


I can't say I'm not satisfied, the card is very fast, and I payed the Palit much less than 780ti reference or custum with other brand, so I think the price-quality ratio is very good.
Maybe not the better VGA for Extreme OC, but I wait a custom bios to see it, and in other boards I seen EVGA or Gigabyte 780ti not able to reach my OC.
I think to have done a very good purchase, for me other brands don't deservers their 100/200$ overprice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Netherwind*
> 
> Well congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I got a crap card in comparison to yours.
> 
> I maxed the voltages once again and got through a Heaven at 75 degrees -.- 69,5FPS @ +140 core +200 mem
> I guess my lame card cannot do better than this. I'll try playing some BF4 now and see if it crashes or not.


Have you tried to use Palit Thunder Master instead Precision X or other OC Softwares?
With Precision X my card seems to not go over [email protected], (if I set highter frequencies, the GPU drop to 1255 anyway).
Only PTM seems able to maintain [email protected]


----------



## CroakV

Woot! 1300/1750 seems to be Valley stable at 1.212v/1440p after half an hour, and for the first time I've been able to finish FireStrike at 1300MHz.



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1373160

EDIT: That's using Skyn3t BIOS, 331.93 drivers, 74.8 and 72.4 ASIC on the cards, Windows 8.1 Pro x64


----------



## monotron

Hi guys.

I'm new here and I just picked up a EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classifed. I'm coming from a couple of 670's in SLI and so far i'm disappointed with the overclock.

The stock base clock is 1020, and just by overclocking +20 in GPU offset in precision, i'm getting artifacts in both valley and heaven. I've tried increasing the voltage 75 MW, i'm not ready to modify the bios and it's still not allowing me to go above +20 let alone any mem clock offset.

Based on the collective experience in this thread, is this considered a horrible overclock?


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> allot of people have reported restart issues on the newest drivers... 331.93? I'm pretty sure it was a mix of stock, & skyn3t bios.


I actually tried all 3 drivers that are available. BF4 seems to crash on the last one but rest of them Crysis 3 and Black Ops 2 still caused restarts. I am sure there is a combination of them with the bios and drivers. Also since these use the PCIE power also unlike any others its could just be drawing to much power from the PCIE slot some how causing the restarts. I do know after I hooked up the AUX power for my PCIE lanes its reduced the starts some what and when I run one card at a time it runs just fine in those games but as soon as I enable SLI it causes issues again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monotron*
> 
> Hi guys.
> 
> I'm new here and I just picked up a EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classifed. I'm coming from a couple of 670's in SLI and so far i'm disappointed with the overclock.
> 
> The stock base clock is 1020, and just by overclocking +20 in GPU offset in precision, i'm getting artifacts in both valley and heaven. I've tried increasing the voltage 75 MW, i'm not ready to modify the bios and it's still not allowing me to go above +20 let alone any mem clock offset.
> 
> Based on the collective experience in this thread, is this considered a horrible overclock?


There was something wrong with the BIOS on the Classy and EVGA was suppose to release a fix. I think everyone is having to use the FTW2002 bios so that they can actually overclock. If you check out the Classified thread there should be some good info over there as they have been talking about that since the release of the TI Classy.


----------



## MlNDSTORM

Just flashed to Skynet bios...This is is the first time doing this and it worked...Just hope I don't mess anything up...I guess this is where the real overclocking begins.


----------



## Netherwind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> My 780Ti SC is reaching 1106 MHz Core with a *1237 MHz Core Boost* and *1900 MHz Memory* which translates from *+100 Core +200 Memory* in Precision X for 24/7 gaming across all games. From what I've seen that's seems to be average . In some games I can push just a tad and reach 1241 MHz Boost but it's too much hassel to keep adjusting. Expecting anything beyond that is just luck of the draw..
> 
> @Netherwind - I wouldn't say that your card is a poor over clocker by no means, if anything a tad better than average.


Is 1237 the max boost you get? I noticed that GPU-Z says one thing but if measuring with Precision X or something like that the clock boosts even higher.

It just feels like many people are talking about 1260+ boost on air and many also talk about 7600+ mem without any problems. I can do 7400 max on mem afaik.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bestio*
> 
> Have you tried to use Palit Thunder Master instead Precision X or other OC Softwares?
> With Precision X my card seems to not go over [email protected], (if I set highter frequencies, the GPU drop to 1255 anyway).
> Only PTM seems able to maintain [email protected]


I only use PTM and have, like you, achieved the best results with it.

I played BF4 for one hour without crashes at +140 core +200 mem all voltages maxed and unchecked "Prio GPU Temp". But I suppose this is the very max I can get and I'm sad that my mem wont go higher than this.

That's why I posted my first question (which remains unanswered) if flashing BIOS would help? I don't know if the Power Limit of 106 is causing the card to not be able to use more power (if it even needs it).

Anyhow, not sure about my boost clock now since I do not dare launching Precision X or MSIAB in fear of getting an unstable clock once again. Can't one just get the OSD without having the program try OCing aswell? (MSI AB for example)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Is that with stock bios?
> 
> If not, here a small guide how to flash the custom bios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/15700_50#post_21414021
> 
> So we have 3 people *NOT* satisfied with the 780Ti Jetstream. I wont blame the low ASIC until I receive mine, but so far things are not looking good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it doesnt go above 1280/[email protected] I'm gonna sell it probably and try the Windforce one. Or some other one. Although I doubt it will be any better probably..


TBH I was hoping to get 1300 Mhz boost on air but maybe that's too much to ask. After I calmed down and thought about it, overclocking from 928Mhz boost (nvidia default, not palit) to 1240 something is pretty awesome. So I suppose that if you really want 1300 something youll have to go for the classy. I checked the price on that baby and it's extremely expensive. I thought about it a moment and decided that I personally do not have the money to buy such a card even though it would be awesome.

The Palit's only flaw would be that it's 2,5 slot making it hard to go SLI (unless one buys a 2 slot windforce or ref card or something and puts the Palit on GPU slot #2
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monotron*
> 
> Hi guys.
> 
> I'm new here and I just picked up a EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classifed. I'm coming from a couple of 670's in SLI and so far i'm disappointed with the overclock.
> 
> The stock base clock is 1020, and just by overclocking +20 in GPU offset in precision, i'm getting artifacts in both valley and heaven. I've tried increasing the voltage 75 MW, i'm not ready to modify the bios and it's still not allowing me to go above +20 let alone any mem clock offset.
> 
> Based on the collective experience in this thread, is this considered a horrible overclock?


Hey, I'm also new here









The classy should OC like a God so it's quite weird that you cannot get it past 1020 base. I would ask if you PSU is up for it but then again, it rand your 670s without any problems right? Artefacts would assume you have your memory too high. If you've OCed your GPU too high or if it gets too little voltage your driver should crash. I personally only have gotten artefacts when OCing the memory too high (yellow or blue checker board) but I've never gotten artefacts from OCing the core too high.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Anything over 7400 on the memory and I get yellow checkerboard artifacts with BF3 and BF4, for now I'm just running Precision X with +50 on the core and no oc on the memory.
That's with a Gigabyte 780Ti OC, it has the GHz PCB (custom) and also the same speeds... +50 in Precision X equals 1200MHz in-game.
No voltage adjustments whatsoever... a shame the memory doesn't seem to cooperate, although I can run Heaven 4.0 with 7500 overnight...


----------



## Banedox

well just got my classified card and no games =(


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> well just got my classified card and no games =(


How come no games?

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Leader

Does anyone else have problems with default memory clocks (7GHz) on 3dmark 11 (green flickering etc.) Games, heaven and new 3dmark seem to run just fine, it's only 11 that is causing problems.


----------



## Bajawah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leader*
> 
> Does anyone else have problems with default memory clocks (7GHz) on 3dmark 11 (green flickering etc.) Games, heaven and new 3dmark seem to run just fine, it's only 11 that is causing problems.


Yes, on my EVGA 780Ti SC.

Returning it and trying a 780Ti Classy.

It also had really really loud coil whine.


----------



## Arm3nian

What's up with this? First one running stock 1750mem (3500) and the second one running 2050mem (4100)
Both are on stock core clock for sky bios
I noticed this while running firestrike yesterday as well. Upping the mem clock did nothing. Surely on such a mem reliant bench valley would see a bigger difference in +600mem oc.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> What's up with this? First one running stock 1750mem (3500) and the second one running 2050mem (4100)
> Both are on stock core clock for sky bios


Memory Overclock effects little performance increase


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Netherwind*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> First time poster and first time nVidia OCer.
> 
> I got a Palit 780Ti Jetstream and I'm not sure how to feel about this card.
> (Used EVGA Precision OSD for readouts)
> 
> Stock values are:
> 980 Base - 1046 Boost - 1097 Max
> 7000 mem
> 1.187V at full load
> 74c at full load
> 
> For OCing I've used Palit's Thunderstorm program and have managed to play with the following OC for some time:
> 1120 Base - 1186 Boost - 1237 Max
> 7400 mem
> 106% Power Limit
> +0,037V Core (GPU Max Voltage) this value does not show while running Heaven in EVGA Precision OSD since it's still written 1.187V at load
> +0,037V (Voltage Minimum Offset)
> 74c at full load (yes that's right, exactly the same temps as stock)
> 
> Less demanding games work well but BF4, Wildstar, Crysis 3 for example crash, giving me DXGI Errors. The odd thing is that I've managed to make successfull Heaven, Valley and 3DMark runs with above clocks. Now I cannot do that any longer. Feels like something has happened, only what?
> 
> Coming from a GTX680SLI setup I really want to stay around 1240MHz core if possible.
> 
> How do I troubleshoot?
> 
> I've not yet flashed the Skyn3t BIOS simply due to fear of bricking my card, or if it will even help.
> Oh, and my ASIC quality is just 60,9%...isn't that very very low? At least considering people here seem to have 75%+ quality.


Fret not lol, i used to have a 780 with 50.7 asic lel


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> How come no games?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


Because of dirty rotten newegg...

Also should i leave the classy bio or flash a different one?

How do i overclock this puppy i feel so lost...


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Memory Overclock effects little performance increase


This is valley, everyone says memory is the most important in valley. If the difference is 1FPS for valley then why even bother to oc the memory for anything. I mean this is a +600mem difference


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> This is valley, everyone says memory is the most important in valley. If the difference is 1FPS for valley then why even bother to oc the memory for anything. I mean this is a +600mem difference


Im honestly not so sure, I could just be a 780 ti thing, its what I have been hearing is all...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> This is valley, everyone says memory is the most important in valley. If the difference is 1FPS for valley then why even bother to oc the memory for anything. I mean this is a +600mem difference


I really want to say that valley being "memory sensitive" is a fallacy. @least, from my own results.

Not sure where people hear this, it seems to be a common misconception. I get a bigger FPS increase going from 1333mhz sysram to 2400mhz sysram than I do benching @ 7ghz (+500). 7ghz gives me 2 fps more tops. The sysram was 3-4 tops.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> *Because of dirty rotten newegg...*
> 
> Also should i leave the classy bio or flash a different one?
> 
> How do i overclock this puppy i feel so lost...


call them they will send them to you


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I really want to say that valley being "memory sensitive" is a fallacy. @least, from my own results.
> 
> Not sure where people hear this, it seems to be a common misconception. I get a bigger FPS increase going from 1333mhz sysram to 2400mhz sysram than I do benching @ 7ghz (+500). 7ghz gives me 2 fps more tops. The sysram was 3-4 tops.


You do see it everywhere though right? I mean it's even in the OP of the valley thread... "oc memory first"

Anyone on stock bios want to try this?


----------



## evoX2008

any bios for the 780 ti classy?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> This is valley, everyone says memory is the most important in valley. If the difference is 1FPS for valley then why even bother to oc the memory for anything. I mean this is a +600mem difference


I just ran it and got 1.5 fps with +250 memory on my Ti SC.

The gains were greater on the 780 and Titan because their normal memory was 6000 mhz not 7000 mhz like the Ti.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I just ran it and got 1.5 fps with +250 memory on my Ti SC.
> 
> The gains were greater on the 780 and Titan because their normal memory was 6000 mhz not 7000 mhz like the Ti.


Which bios are you on? I think I should be getting more than 1fps with 600mem if you got 1.5 with 250. What os are you on?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Which bios are you on? I think I should be getting more than 1fps with 600mem if you got 1.5 with 250. What os are you on?


Sky's original 780ti bios and windows 8.1

I think there is an updated Sky bios now though.


----------



## lilchronic

780TI
1750Mhz mem


1975Mhz mem (+450)


----------



## SDhydro

I think the memory timing are different on the gtx 780 from the gtx 780 ti. On the ti it seems like you have to clock the memory much higher to match the timings of the reguler 780. Plus memory can only due so much if your leaving your core clock so low


----------



## CroakV

I'm not seeing any worthwhile gains out of a memory OC either, in any bench or game. I said screw it, I'm leaving it at default and I'll worry about the core.

For that matter, while there was some improvement with my CF 7970 Matrix with memory stroked to 7k or on my 2GB 770's with 8000 memory, it was in the order of maybe 100 points in Valley at 1440p, and both at the cost of less stability, higher temps, and more power draw. Not worth it, stick with the core, that's where the gains are to be had.


----------



## skilly

Hey guys.. I own the EVGA 780Ti SC. Im a little confused about which bios I should be flashing. I flashed the reference model: skyn3t-Ti-vBios ..

All seems to work fine but then I noticed there is also a "_skyn3t-Ti-ACX-vBios_" and a "_skyn3t-Ti-vBios-EVGA-SC-ACX_" .

I don't have the ACX cooler so I'm assuming I shouldn't flash the acx bios but why is there an ACX bios and an ACX SC bios but no EVGA reference SC bios? Just curious and also making sure I flashed the right bios.

Also, what's a good power target? I dont want to shoot up to 200%, I kept it at like 125%, 130% or so and my volts were steady at what I set them at. How do I determine what my sweet spot is for the power target? I tried searching but either I need a little advice or I am not looking in the right spot.









Thank you!


----------



## vr4racer

i got 3200 from valley with my memory overclocked are you sure its properly overclocked in gpu z?


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skilly*
> 
> Hey guys.. I own the EVGA 780Ti SC. Im a little confused about which bios I should be flashing. I flashed the reference model: skyn3t-Ti-vBios ..
> 
> All seems to work fine but then I noticed there is also a "_skyn3t-Ti-ACX-vBios_" and a "_skyn3t-Ti-vBios-EVGA-SC-ACX_" .
> 
> I don't have the ACX cooler so I'm assuming I shouldn't flash the acx bios but why is there an ACX bios and an ACX SC bios but no EVGA reference SC bios? Just curious and also making sure I flashed the right bios.
> 
> Also, what's a good power target? I dont want to shoot up to 200%, I kept it at like 125%, 130% or so and my volts were steady at what I set them at. How do I determine what my sweet spot is for the power target? I tried searching but either I need a little advice or I am not looking in the right spot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


There's no mechanical or electronic difference between a reference Ti and a SC Ti with reference cooler, so methinks you flashed the right BIOS.

I also wouldn't sweat the power target too much, just get it somewhere north of 105%, crank it up a bit if you notice throttling. Skyn3t's huge limit raise is really only handy if you're throwing big volts and liquid nitrogen at the card.


----------



## Deuce65

Add me please:


----------



## axiumone

Just out of curiosity. Does Valley report accurate core clocks while benching with the ti? I was over at my buddies house reinstalling windows for him and he just got an evga 780ti sc acx. Valley was reporting a 1333mhz core on the card at stock. Precision showed that boost was only set to around 1068 or something similar. Struck me as very odd.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Just out of curiosity. Does Valley report accurate core clocks while benching with the ti? I was over at my buddies house reinstalling windows for him and he just got an evga 780ti sc acx. Valley was reporting a 1333mhz core on the card at stock. Precision showed that boost was only set to around 1068 or something similar. Struck me as very odd.


nope unless you're running a custom bios that has boost disabled.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## monotron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vr4racer*
> 
> i got 3200 from valley with my memory overclocked are you sure its properly overclocked in gpu z?


Yup, I confirmed the +20 overclock in GPU-Z.

No matter, i've returned it and went for gtx 780 in sli. The overclocking on both of these cards seem normal.

Time to get to the gtx 780 owner's club. Thanks guys.


----------



## Joeking78

Picked up two Gigabyte 780 ti OC yesterday and got the below score.

4930k @ 4.8ghz, 780ti SLI @ 1228/7100

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7703096

For some reason my cards have 116+ power limit stock when all reviews showed 106...and I have two 8pin power connectors, not 8pin/6pin like the reviews...is my card some freak?







http://www.techspot.com/review/738-gigabyte-geforce-gtx-780-ti-ghz/ _"The GHz Edition's external power configuration has also been upgraded from the standard GTX 780 with two 8-pin PCIe power connectors while the *GTX 780 Ti OC has the standard 6-pin/8-pin configuration*"_

My card doesn't want to budge much over 7100 on memory and the core I got to 1241 with some voltage increase but only stable for one run, crashed on next runs of 3DMark 11.

I did some reading on this thread and it appears that TI not supported yet with the AB mods/LLC? I tried it and it reports 1300mv in AB but I'm guessing the card won't recieve those volts?

So, looks like I got 1241 core on stock volts plus a little overvolt in Precision or Guru, will be flashing to the SkyN3t bios tonight and trying for more.


----------



## Naked Snake

My card arrives in 3 hours!! I couldn't sleep at all and I hope this card will be a nice upgrade from my 580's lightning.

Now back on topic, I have a question about sky bios, if the power target is set at 200% it means that the card will be running at max voltage? Can I manually set less power target? Sry for the noobie question but I still don't get it how oc works in this 700 series.

I'm just worried about vrm temps and I don't want a $1400 USD card to blown up on me haha (yeah, Argentina prices suck) I will be happy with 1150 or so on the core and I think 200% power is too much but I don't know, I still don't understand this "power target" thing. Thanks for any answer.


----------



## inXile

Hi guys
Anyone know where i can find the original/stock bios for a reference Asus 780ti?
Flashed to sky's bios and forgot to backup my stock bios...


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inXile*
> 
> Hi guys
> Anyone know where i can find the original/stock bios for a reference Asus 780ti?
> Flashed to sky's bios and forgot to backup my stock bios...


http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/148546/asus-gtx780ti-3072-131024.html


----------



## DooRules

Been using the bios the OP posted for a couple of days on my EVGA 780 ti SC. Been flawless for me to date. I have been able to get through a run of Firestrike Extreme at 1391 core, at 1.212 volts.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1366488

Don't hardly game much anymore so can't really comment on that aspect of things.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> My 780Ti SC is reaching 1106 MHz Core with a *1237 MHz Core Boost* and *1900 MHz Memory* which translates from *+100 Core +200 Memory* in Precision X for 24/7 gaming across all games. From what I've seen that's seems to be average . In some games I can push just a tad and reach 1241 MHz Boost but it's too much hassel to keep adjusting. Expecting anything beyond that is just luck of the draw..
> 
> @Koniakki - Your expecting a golden chip then on air.
> 
> @Netherwind - I wouldn't say that your card is a poor over clocker by no means, if anything a tad better than average.


*Arizonian* I'm not expecting a golden chip obviously but if I'm not mistaken I see people here hit 1240Mhz with stock bios? Which means 1.187v right? That's why I was "expecting" 1280Mhz with 1.21v.

Now on the memory, well thats lottery also like in almost everything else.









Also shouldn't +200 on the memory through PX and AB shouldn't be 1850(7400)? With also 1900Mhz being 7600Mhz? Am I missing something here?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bestio*
> 
> I can't say I'm not satisfied, the card is very fast, and I payed the Palit much less than 780ti reference or custum with other brand, so I think the price-quality ratio is very good.
> Maybe not the better VGA for Extreme OC, but I wait a custom bios to see it, and in other boards I seen EVGA or Gigabyte 780ti not able to reach my OC.
> I think to have done a very good purchase, for me other brands don't deservers their 100/200$ overprice.
> Have you tried to use Palit Thunder Master instead Precision X or other OC Softwares?
> With Precision X my card seems to not go over [email protected], (if I set highter frequencies, the GPU drop to 1255 anyway).
> Only PTM seems able to maintain [email protected]


Maybe I had phrased my previous assessment in the wrong way.









Of course I will be happy with it even at 1240/1900 but knowing me I will prolly sell it and keep binning them.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Netherwind*
> 
> Is 1237 the max boost you get? I noticed that GPU-Z says one thing but if measuring with Precision X or something like that the clock boosts even higher.
> 
> It just feels like many people are talking about 1260+ boost on air and many also talk about 7600+ mem without any problems. I can do 7400 max on mem afaik.
> I only use PTM and have, like you, achieved the best results with it.
> 
> I played BF4 for one hour without crashes at +140 core +200 mem all voltages maxed and unchecked "Prio GPU Temp". But I suppose this is the very max I can get and I'm sad that my mem wont go higher than this.
> 
> That's why I posted my first question (which remains unanswered) if flashing BIOS would help? I don't know if the Power Limit of 106 is causing the card to not be able to use more power (if it even needs it).
> 
> Anyhow, not sure about my boost clock now since I do not dare launching Precision X or MSIAB in fear of getting an unstable clock once again. Can't one just get the OSD without having the program try OCing aswell? (MSI AB for example)
> TBH I was hoping to get 1300 Mhz boost on air but maybe that's too much to ask. After I calmed down and thought about it, overclocking from 928Mhz boost (nvidia default, not palit) to 1240 something is pretty awesome. So I suppose that if you really want 1300 something youll have to go for the classy. I checked the price on that baby and it's extremely expensive. I thought about it a moment and decided that I personally do not have the money to buy such a card even though it would be awesome.....


*Bestio* and *Netherwind* were you on custom bios with 1.21v or stock bios and 1.187v? I can't clearly say.

I see Bestio sayng "[email protected]" which is what I would love my card to do. And that "Only PTM seems able to maintain [email protected]" from Bestio is exactly what I expect.

I'm hoping at least [email protected] Only 2 ways to go about this. Expectations high and be a bit disappointed if not met or expectations low and be excited if they are exceeded.
Either way, the end result(card clocks/OC) isnt gonna change.









After I re-read your posts something tells both of you above are on stock bios? Right?


----------



## Netherwind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> *Bestio* and *Netherwind* were you on custom bios with 1.21v or stock bios and 1.187v? I can't clearly say.
> 
> I see Bestio sayng "[email protected]" which is what I would love my card to do. And that "Only PTM seems able to maintain [email protected]" from Bestio is exactly what I expect.
> 
> I'm hoping at least [email protected] Only 2 ways to go about this. Expectations high and be a bit disappointed if not met or expectations low and be excited if they are exceeded.
> Either way, the end result(card clocks/OC) isnt gonna change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After I re-read your posts something tells both of you above are on stock bios? Right?


I'm on stock BIOS which is 1,187v but we use this OC program called Thundermaster where you can add voltage on the core (+75mV). Still, I never see any proof of this on MSI AB OSD which always states 1.187v.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Netherwind*
> 
> I'm on stock BIOS which is 1,187v but we use this OC program called Thundermaster where you can add voltage on the core (+75mV). Still, I never see any proof of this on MSI AB OSD which always states 1.187v.


Good to hear. This gives me some hope after all for "good" clocks with 1.21v..









Also if you don't mind, spend a couple minutes and add your Rig details in your Sig. You will find all the info you need in my Sig below.


----------



## Furlans

I am rocksolid at just 1202Mhz...


----------



## levelup1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Is that with stock bios?
> 
> If not, here a small guide how to flash the custom bios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/15700_50#post_21414021
> 
> Hey, no its with skyn3ts bios.


----------



## Banedox

Ugg i cant figure out this bios thing and how to overclock my classy card... I feel so lost!


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Assassin's Creed 4 really knows how to cripple my 780 Ti.

I max at 63 fps with no AA or ambient oclussion.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Assassin's Creed 4 really knows how to cripple my 780 Ti.
> 
> I max at 63 fps with no AA or ambient oclussion.


pretty sure the game caps around 60 fps. change ur settings to low and medium and u should still get similar fps


----------



## M125

These cards are absolute tanks! A full GK110, my first fully enabled die from Nvidia.

Its been quite a ride these past few months: HD 7950 ► GTX 670 ►►► R9 290X ► GTX 780 ►► GTX 780 Ti.



ASIC quality is low, sorta bummed, as I'm looking for the best performance:noise ratio you can get while not watercooling. Tight case necessitates blower-type GPU:





The only physical complaint I have is coil whine, but that seems the case with any high-end card. Mine is not pervasive, just noticeable when everything else is silent or near-silent.

Drivers do need to be updated ASAP. With the bundled AC4, i was seeing ~15FPS with everything turned up (besides AA) at 2560x1440. I know AC4 is a terrible console port, but still, wow. No serious driver instabilities otherwise, and old stuff played smooth at that resolution.

GPUGrid long runs at stock 876/928 MHz clocks come in right around the 6-hour mark. My GTX 670 DCU II comes in at ~9 hours. Not bad, but considering my GK 110, including clock rates differences, is theoretically 46% more powerful than the GTX 670, a reduction in run time of only 33% is a bit off. This is mostly due to the project's optimizations for GK104 and lack thereof for GK110 more than anything, though.

I've been messing with the clocks a bit to see if i can squeeze a few more Hz out of it without noticeably affecting the already "on-the-line" acoustics of the card at sustained 24/7 full load. Letting it run loud and hot for a bit, I got up to 1210 Mhz Boost / 1100 Core stable; anything more was asking for trouble stability-wise with the stock bios voltage.

The numbers are impressive, but a 20nm >300mm² next-gen die from AMD or NVIDIA will put this giant to rest. It is top dog for a little while longer, though, so be sure to enjoy it.


----------



## Naked Snake

Finally here


----------



## Bestio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> *Arizonian* I'm not expecting a golden chip obviously but if I'm not mistaken I see people here hit 1240Mhz with stock bios? Which means 1.187v right? That's why I was "expecting" 1280Mhz with 1.21v.
> 
> Now on the memory, well thats lottery also like in almost everything else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also shouldn't +200 on the memory through PX and AB shouldn't be 1850(7400)? With also 1900Mhz being 7600Mhz? Am I missing something here?
> Maybe I had phrased my previous assessment in the wrong way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I will be happy with it even at 1240/1900 but knowing me I will prolly sell it and keep binning them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bestio* and *Netherwind* were you on custom bios with 1.21v or stock bios and 1.187v? I can't clearly say.
> 
> I see Bestio sayng "[email protected]" which is what I would love my card to do. And that "Only PTM seems able to maintain [email protected]" from Bestio is exactly what I expect.
> 
> I'm hoping at least [email protected] Only 2 ways to go about this. Expectations high and be a bit disappointed if not met or expectations low and be excited if they are exceeded.
> Either way, the end result(card clocks/OC) isnt gonna change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After I re-read your posts something tells both of you above are on stock bios? Right?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Netherwind*
> 
> Well congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I got a crap card in comparison to yours.
> 
> I maxed the voltages once again and got through a Heaven at 75 degrees -.- 69,5FPS @ +140 core +200 mem
> I guess my lame card cannot do better than this. I'll try playing some BF4 now and see if it crashes or not.


I'm using the stock bios, but with Palit Thundermaster with all voltage settings at max, it seems to go at 1.212, at least NV Inspector read that value: http://i.imgur.com/E2Je0zd.jpg
PTM in "Master mode" has also an option to ovevolt the GPU more (+100, instead +75 in normal mode), but if I activate it, the card is no more able to maintain [email protected] stable, but drop very often to [email protected]
The main difference using PX or PTM, is that if I set OC with PX with same settings during a Heaven run, the card works at [email protected] for almost all the time, and go up to [email protected] very rarely and just for a few seconds.

Contrarily, if I use PTM, the GPU works at [email protected] for almost all the bench run, and drop to 1255 or [email protected] very rarely and just for a few seconds.
The Heaven bench results differ for about 100 points, around 1780 with PX, around 1880 with PTM.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bestio*
> 
> I'm using the stock bios, but with Palit Thundermaster with all voltage settings at max, it seems to go at 1.212, at least NV Inspector read that value: http://i.imgur.com/E2Je0zd.jpg
> PTM in "Master mode" has also an option to ovevolt the GPU more (+100, instead +75 in normal mode), but if I activate it, the card is no more able to maintain [email protected] stable, but drop very often to [email protected]
> The main difference using PX or PTM, is that if I set OC with PX with same settings during a Heaven run, the card works at [email protected] for almost all the time, and go up to [email protected] very rarely and just for a few seconds.
> 
> Contrarily, if I use PTM, the GPU works at [email protected] for almost all the bench run, and drop to 1255 or [email protected] very rarely and just for a few seconds.
> The Heaven bench results differ for about 100 points, around 1780 with PX, around 1880 with PTM.


+1 Good info and thank you.









Guess I must wait until I get my card and hope for the best.


----------



## fleetfeather

So my classy is at the forward shipping company (that's right EVGA, I beat your stupid anti-Australia scheme). The shipping costs plus the AUD to USD exchange rate are breaking my balls, so this puppy better have spent some time in Florida before it gets to me (all golden chips pass through Florida. Fact.)

This week at home with the family is going to go so slow, I'm going to have to double the alcohol intake to cope


----------



## skupples

It's probably more to do with US trade law than EVGA them selves, that being said.... Congratulations!


----------



## LukeJoseph

Hey All, running into a possible "issue" and looking for some guidance.

System is in my Sig. With the exception of a new Powersupply the EVGA SuperNova 1000 P2 http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=220-P2-1000-XR

First Question that didn't dawn on me till last night, as my old power supply didn't really give me "options". When connecting power to the 780 Ti. Should I be using two separate PCI-E power cables? Or is it ok to use the "dual cable" which is a 6+2 AND 6pin on the same cable.

I am using the single cable with the "Y" 6+2 and 6 pin currently as that is what I used on my 7950's (again different Power Supply).

I am running Sky's Bios, latest Beta drivers, Fresh install of Windows 8.1 64bit.

When running Nvidia's "A New Dawn" demo (some recommended on here as a OC test) the Nvidia driver will lock up about 20-30 minutes into it on Sky's stock clocks/volts. What is really crazy is that my computer will reboot if I try to get into Task Manager, but only then. If I have task manager open prior and close the process (I have two monitors) it doesn't.

So I am thinking it is either a Power Supply (or power being supplied) issue. Or "A New Dawn" hates the Beta Drivers/Windows 8.1. I am going to load up my other tests (Tomb Raider, Heaven, 3dMark etc....), just very very concerned with the system restarting like that.

Thanks for any help/advice!


----------



## fleetfeather

Yeah it could very well be the case too. I wish Jacob was willing to answer questions about this issue though... He flat out ignored all posts from any Aussies on OCN trying to figure out what was going on :/

Anyways, thanks! It's going to be great to get off intergrated graphics (which I've been sitting on since August haha)


----------



## traxtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> So my classy is at the forward shipping company (that's right EVGA, I beat your stupid anti-Australia scheme). The shipping costs plus the AUD to USD exchange rate are breaking my balls, so this puppy better have spent some time in Florida before it gets to me (all golden chips pass through Florida. Fact.)
> 
> This week at home with the family is going to go so slow, I'm going to have to double the alcohol intake to cope


I had a feeling one of us would pull the trigger on it.

How much did it end up setting uou back? And what company did you go with. I did abit of reading about certain ones and I wasn't overly impressed


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> I had a feeling one of us would pull the trigger on it.
> 
> How much did it end up setting uou back? And what company did you go with. I did abit of reading about certain ones and I wasn't overly impressed


Well I managed to get my order through Amazon before the AUD crashed late last week, so I paid about 850 shipped to the forwarding company. Tonight ill be dropping another 80 for shipping to Au.

I used Shipito.com. If you decide to check them out, be sure to forward your card to their Oregon based warehouse so you avoid the tax









Just swing me a PM if you have any questions about the process


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukeJoseph*
> 
> Hey All, running into a possible "issue" and looking for some guidance.
> 
> System is in my Sig. With the exception of a new Powersupply the EVGA SuperNova 1000 P2 http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=220-P2-1000-XR
> 
> First Question that didn't dawn on me till last night, as my old power supply didn't really give me "options". When connecting power to the 780 Ti. Should I be using two separate PCI-E power cables? Or is it ok to use the "dual cable" which is a 6+2 AND 6pin on the same cable.
> 
> I am using the single cable with the "Y" 6+2 and 6 pin currently as that is what I used on my 7950's (again different Power Supply)


That cable will be just fine. I'm using three of them to power my tri-titan's via G2 1300W from eVGA.
Quote:


> I am running Sky's Bios, latest Beta drivers, Fresh install of Windows 8.1 64bit.
> 
> When running Nvidia's "A New Dawn" demo (some recommended on here as a OC test) the Nvidia driver will lock up about 20-30 minutes into it on Sky's stock clocks/volts. What is really crazy is that my computer will reboot if I try to get into Task Manager, but only then. If I have task manager open prior and close the process (I have two monitors) it doesn't.
> 
> So I am thinking it is either a Power Supply (or power being supplied) issue. Or "A New Dawn" hates the Beta Drivers/Windows 8.1. I am going to load up my other tests (Tomb Raider, Heaven, 3dMark etc....), just very very concerned with the system restarting like that.
> 
> Thanks for any help/advice!


Iv'e heard people complain about 780Ti & new dawn, but not these issues. it's normally complaints of missing textures/artifacts... Increase the power target/voltage slightly & see if it goes away.


----------



## cameltotem

Well running skyn3t bios.

Need temps under 67 degrees in order to run 1285mhz artifact free.

Always ran 1212V but i changed to 1175 (Reference voltage) and it runs it at 1285mhz with no problems


----------



## 271973

I am going to get a G10 and AIO water cooler for my 780 Ti, but I would like to put some passive cooling on any VRM/memory chips that need it.

Does anyone happen to know how many of these chips will need cooled, and an appropriate heatsink that would work for it? I've seen some people with a big long 'block' that covers many chips along the card, and then sometimes its just little 1x1cm copper blocks.


----------



## pompss

just a quick overlock to my 780 ti

core 1215 mhz and 1800 mem
valley 2560x1440

Wanna put the card under water to go more higher


----------



## Banedox

Hey guys, so I just got my EK classy block does it look okay? the nickel part of the block has is kinda speckled I can see the machining lines. Also a part of the Acteal Plastic on the underside is scratched a lil.


----------



## lowfat

You'll alway be able to see machining tool marks on blocks.


----------



## levelup1

Guess I am one of the few who got unlucky with the overclocking







+90mhz on the core and +140 on the memory is the maximum I can get with skyn3ts bios while playing Battlefield 4








Evga reference~


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> You'll alway be able to see machining tool marks on blocks.


alright, tho is it supposed to be super clean looking cause mine isnt not.. almost looks like oxidation i think...


----------



## vr4racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *levelup1*
> 
> Guess I am one of the few who got unlucky with the overclocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +90mhz on the core and +140 on the memory is the maximum I can get with skyn3ts bios while playing Battlefield 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evga reference~


What can you get on benchmarks can you overclock higher or is it just battlefield giving you problems and have you tried other games?


----------



## Banedox

Here is my 3d Mark

at +50 core and +200 mem, I just swapped my Classified card over to w.e the Secondary Bios is...

Oh and 110% power target, wth does this do?

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1386776


----------



## skupples

Iv'e never been impressed with the condition the blocks show up in. I always polish them before installing them.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Iv'e never been impressed with the condition the blocks show up in. I always polish them before installing them.


alright, how do you polish them, Alcohol?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> alright, how do you polish them, Alcohol?


Mother's Mag.... Go down to the hardware store, tell them you need to polish a nickel plated object, they will set you up right. Go with local over national, they tend to have better educated staffing.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> alright, how do you polish them, Alcohol?


Just take a old t-shirt and rub in circles. If you have a metal polishing compound you could use that as well.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Mother's Mag.... Go down to the hardware store, tell them you need to polish a nickel plated object, they will set you up right. Go with local over national, they tend to have better educated staffing.


Wouldt that leave residue on the plate that is not good for thermal dissipation?


----------



## LukeJoseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That cable will be just fine. I'm using three of them to power my tri-titan's via G2 1300W from eVGA.
> Iv'e heard people complain about 780Ti & new dawn, but not these issues. it's normally complaints of missing textures/artifacts... Increase the power target/voltage slightly & see if it goes away.


Thanks man. I may flash back to the stock bios just for testing purposes and go from there.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Wouldt that leave residue on the plate that is not good for thermal dissipation?


Just gotta clean it thoroughly. Use the same stuff you used to polish that mirror shine into your CPU IHS, unless that's just super super fine sandpaper reflection.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Just gotta clean it thoroughly. Use the same stuff you used to polish that mirror shine into your CPU IHS, unless that's just super super fine sandpaper reflection.


haha yeah, that was when i tried my hand at Lapping a old P4 chip for practice, never did it to a newer chip in a rig...


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Mother's Mag.... Go down to the hardware store, tell them you need to polish a nickel plated object, they will set you up right. Go with local over national, they tend to have better educated staffing.


Autosol > *









http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-17-3.jpg.html


----------



## askala2

HI GUYZ~!

780TI REF SCORE~UPUP~ I GET 14K~AND SLI 25K~

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1380455

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1311130

DID CLASSY SLOVE THE VOLTAGE PROBLEM?

CAN 1.5V?


----------



## skupples

I for once find my self agreeing with a Canadian. Many products can be used, left over residue isn't going to be an issue unless it's heavily laden with petrol by product of some sort.


----------



## JONDJ23

Hey everyone, I'm planning to get a EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC but I have a question about the fan noise versus that of the MSI gaming 780 ti version, which one is quieter and cooler? Thanks


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JONDJ23*
> 
> Hey everyone, I'm planning to get a EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC but I have a question about the fan noise versus that of the MSI gaming 780 ti version, which one is quieter and cooler? Thanks


*Source*



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*EVGA ACX is 40 DBa under Load (below) / MSI Gaming is 39 DBa (above) Graph* / --- *Reference 41 DBa (above)*

*Source*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*Source*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*EVGA ACX 63C (below) / MSI Gaming 69C (above) Graph* / ---- *Reference 83C (above)*

*Source*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## pompss

gtx 780 ti SC 1256/1835 on air stock bios

this is what i get in valley

FPS:
78.2
Score:
3271
Min FPS:
24.6
Max FPS:
158.3


----------



## Joeking78

Firestrike Extreme --- 4930k @ 4.8GHz --- 780TI SLI @ 1295 / 7400 --- 10944

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1977985ark.com/3dm/1977985

Valley - 4930k @ 4.8, 780 Ti SLI - 1295Mhz / 7200Mhz - FPS 138.3 - score 5785



This is with the SkyN3t bios, about the limit for my cards on air...going to try single cards too and see if I can go higher but even with Windforce fans @ 100% I came close to 80c.


----------



## Joeking78

Does anyone have issues with 3Dmark 11 and the 780?

I can't push the same clocks in 3Dmark 11 as I can in Firestrike/Valley...Best run I had in 3Dmark was 25,075 at 1241/7100, but can push 1295/7400 in Firestrike/Valley.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeking78*
> 
> Does anyone have issues with 3Dmark 11 and the 780?
> 
> I can't push the same clocks in 3Dmark 11 as I can in Firestrike/Valley...Best run I had in 3Dmark was 25,075 at 1241/7100, but can push 1295/7400 in Firestrike/Valley.


That's pretty standard. Valley is much closer to an epeen bench than a stress test @ this point.


----------



## Joeking78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That's pretty standard. Valley is much closer to an epeen bench than a stress test @ this point.


Cheers.

Just seems odd...on my 290's I could clock higher on 3DMark 11, but had to down clock for them to pass Firestrike, complete opposite with my 780's.


----------



## Spartan F8

So i reseated my GPU heatsink again(stock) and used PK3 thermal paste. Now i am seeing 73 degrees @ 75% fan speed @ full load @ 1.212v. If i put the fan at 100% i get 69 degrees tops. Honestly if you reseat the stock heatsink and use better thermal paste i would say the stock heatsink is very viable. I imagine with some really good thermal paste the ACX cooler should be even better.

I also found(at least for me) setting the unigine.exe 3D settings to "maximum" performance thus keeping the power state static gave me better results in valley. I went from getting around a 3000 score to about 3200 on average. It seemed my card kept downclocking during in between scenes due to the extra down time the slowness of my standard HDD causes. I really just need to get a solid state drive.

Lastly i have found the 780ti to be the best downsampling and monitor overclocking friendly card ever. I have been able to push a lot of my previously established profiles for overclocking and downsampling about 10-15%. Running Dead Space 3 on my Qnix(1440p) downsampled to 4k and still maintaining 80hz was just awesome(also downsampling dead space makes the ported graphics limitations not as bad).


----------



## latprod

What do you mean downsampling to 4k? What is it exactly and how do you go about doing it? Running a qnix as well.


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latprod*
> 
> What do you mean downsampling to 4k? What is it exactly and how do you go about doing it? Running a qnix as well.


This is supersampling with the rendering hardware of your video card. It is not actually showing true 4K but a supersampled aliased version of it. This is going to be vastly better than regular AA, MSAA, FXAA or any regular kind of aliasing. here is some reading for you.

http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=509076
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=346325
http://screenarchery.wikia.com/wiki/Downsampling_%E2%80%93_A_full_guide_to_achieve_3840x2160_resolution_%E2%80%93_NVIDIA_only

I have mine able to downsample as high as [email protected] using difference data rate bios tweaks. Honestly 4K or 3840x2160 is as high as your really going to want to go since the FPS will drop too much going to much higher. Honestly with the Qnix your two best choices are [email protected] overclocked or [email protected] downsampled.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latprod*
> 
> What do you mean downsampling to 4k? What is it exactly and how do you go about doing it? Running a qnix as well.


Lets just say is a way/trick of showing resolution of 2560x1440 or higher on a 1080p monitor/hdtv.

How you do it:

1) Open NVCP-->Display-->Change Resolution and you will see a "Customize" button below the available resolutions. Click it.

2) Select "Enable Resolution not exposed by the display" if its not selected(leave 8bit/16bit unchecked) and click "Create Custom Resolution".

3) In this new window just change the "Horizontal pixels" to 2560 and "Vertical lines" to 1440 and leave all else as is.

4) Press "Test" and the screen will flicker/flash and show the new resolution. If its successful, press "Yes" at the small confirmation window and then select "Ok" since you are in the "Customize" section now. Press "Ok" again in the NVCP to exit.

5) Try some games which all should have 2560x1440 as an option and enjoy better looking games. Note that your card is rendering @1440p so set your game settings accordingly if necessary.









*Edit:* The 4K downsampling is a bit more hassle sometimes. In the 3rd step above type Hor. Lines 3820 and Vert Lines 2160 and press test. If it works continue with the steps.

If not, then you will need to tweak the timings settings in the "Create Custom Resolution" window.

So select "*Manual*" in the Timings section below and start using the timings *1* or *2* or *3* or *4* from the screenshot below in that order, until one works..









Direct link full resolution 1920x1080: http://cdn.overclock.net/5/52/5237e78d_nEvHEvO.jpeg



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*Done!* Now you can enjoy 4K gaming on your 1080p or 1440p monitor/HDTV.


----------



## latprod

Ok thanks, both of you







Can you use CRU to do this as well? I'm running at 1440p (110hz) now, will 3840x2160 f,ex look more crisp ?


----------



## FragZero

What is a good stabilitycheck for these cards? I played a few hours BF4 and then got a lock with blue artifcats, clocks at 1250 / 7600.

Reduced the memoryclock to 7400 and ran an hour of valley at 2560x1440 1250/7400 without any issues.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latprod*
> 
> Ok thanks, both of you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you use CRU to do this as well? I'm running at 1440p (110hz) now, will 3840x2160 f,ex look more crisp ?


I just tried CRU without success. But anyway I see no point in using CRU instead of NVCP which is quite less confusing and easier.









Also although 4K downsampling will not provide the same experience as a true 4K Monitor or 4K HDTV, imo its the next best thing.

I've mentioned this quite a few times already, but [email protected] without even AA looks amazing if you have it and test it or for anyone that has it.

You might need to turn a few settings to High(PP medium also) to get a good experience but it still beats [email protected] The sharpness and texture details are stunning.

And for a funny note, put all on [email protected], take a look around and then just change the resolution to 1080p. Then you will see what a huge difference there is.

*Warning:* Once you go 4K you cannot go back...


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FragZero*
> 
> What is a good stabilitycheck for these cards? I played a few hours BF4 and then got a lock with blue artifcats, clocks at 1250 / 7600.
> 
> Reduced the memoryclock to 7400 and ran an hour of valley at 2560x1440 1250/7400 without any issues.


If you mostly game like myself, then gaming is the best stability checker. BF4 and Crysis 3 are my favs. Crysis 3 puts the most stress on it more than any other game I play. My max OC on air stock BIOS 1237 MHz Boost / 7600 MHz Memory. Even if I go down in Memory can't get better OC on Core. Get blue lock up artifact past +100 on Core / +300 on Memory using PrecisionX.

*Crysis 3* - Very High / 16x Anisotropic Filtering / 1 x SMAA low - I find has been best settings to stay above 60 FPS at 2560 x 1440 with low FPS dips with my system.

Min 57 FPS - Max 105 FPS - Avg 77.51 FPS


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> If you mostly game like myself, then gaming is the best stability checker. BF4 and Crysis 3 are my favs. Crysis 3 puts the most stress on it more than any other game I play. My max OC on air stock BIOS 1237 MHz Boost / 7600 MHz Memory. Even if I go down in Memory can't get better OC on Core. Get blue lock up artifact past +100 on Core / +300 on Memory using PrecisionX.
> 
> *Crysis 3* - Very High / 16x Anisotropic Filtering / 1 x SMAA low - I find has been best settings to stay above 60 FPS at 2560 x 1440 with low FPS dips with my system.
> 
> Min 57 FPS - Max 105 FPS - Avg 77.51 FPS


I believe that is about what I got on air stock bios for my Classified card with Precision on Air....


----------



## reppel

Wow, that's really smart, downsampling, and it looks great.
I think I can recommend another great custom resolution, if you "downsampler" people aren't already using it.

2880x1620: It has been used for some years in cinema in many films you've seen. Filmed at this resolution and then downsampled to 1920x1080 for cinema and bluray. It has great scaling (1.5), so it might be a bit easier for the graphics card to scale, and it produces a bit crispier images than let's say with a scaling of 1.6-1.7 (that's a bit of guessing, but not sure if it would be noticeable anyway at that high resolution)

Got a question for you exprienced oc:ers: I'm getting 2x 780ti classified this week. Going to overvolt and overclock on water, together with a 4930k also oc:ed on water. Do you know if a 1000W PSU is sufficient or do I need to step up? (haven't bought a PSU yet for my pc)


----------



## bmancreations

I have a EVGA Superclocked 780Ti, whats the easiest way to watercool this card?

Note, I just got my first watercooling kit for the CPU, H100i. Am I right to assume it has to be custom for the card?

Also, if I added another watercooling system, is my 760w enough?


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reppel*
> 
> Got a question for you exprienced oc:ers: I'm getting 2x 780ti classified this week. Going to overvolt and overclock on water, together with a 4930k also oc:ed on water. Do you know if a 1000W PSU is sufficient or do I need to step up? (haven't bought a PSU yet for my pc)


If buying a new PSU I would buy a 1200W-1300W model. Corsair AX1200/1200i, Seasonic X-1250, or EVGA 1300 G2 would be my recommendation. I have two reference Ti's that I threw in my 3770K rig for some testing. That machine has a Corsair AX 860 in it and the OCP protection tripped and shut the machine down during BF4. This was with a 3770K overclocked and the Ti's just at 1202 MHz, although my Ti's are pretty leaky and power hungry cards.

Anyways, if I was able to trip the OCP on an 860W PSU with reference Ti's at 1.175V and a 3770K, I think you would want more than the additional 140W offered by a 1000W unit for heavily over-volted Ti's and a 6-core plus custom water.


----------



## CroakV

@thebski, I would suspect your problem isn't OCP, but either a BF4, BIOS or driver bug that's causing the shutdowns. Other folks are having that problem as well, some with high quality 1kW+ PSUs.

My Corsair AX860i with two Ti's at 1200-1300 and at 1.212v, a 1.25v 3570K at 4.6GHz, a D5 pump, and 6 rad fans has never pulled over 620w from the wall, and roughly 50w less than that to the components according to Corsair Link logs. Then again, I do run 4x modular PCI-e cables instead of the double-ended single cables, and I have another 6-pin feeding a socket on my motherboard for additional PCI-e lane power, further spreading the load.


----------



## pompss

hey guyz
I get stable clock at 1280/1900 (+181 /+307) evga stock bios on air 66 C voltage 1.150
seems pretty good right???
How i can get voltage up to 1.200 v
In evga precision i can see only max voltage +75mh. how to change it in volt??


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> @thebski, I would suspect your problem isn't OCP, but either a BF4, BIOS or driver bug that's causing the shutdowns. Other folks are having that problem as well, some with high quality 1kW+ PSUs.
> 
> My Corsair AX860i with two Ti's at 1200-1300 and at 1.212v, a 1.25v 3570K at 4.6GHz, a D5 pump, and 6 rad fans has never pulled over 620w from the wall, and roughly 50w less than that to the components according to Corsair Link logs. Then again, I do run 4x modular PCI-e cables instead of the double-ended single cables, and I have another 6-pin feeding a socket on my motherboard for additional PCI-e lane power, further spreading the load.


Hmm that's interesting. I don't normally run those GPUs in that computer so I didn't spend any time trying to isolate the issue. Just assumed they were too much for the 860 just because it suddenly shut down like if you pulled the plug out of the back. I've never had a problem when running the 780 that normally runs in that machine, but maybe you meant the shutdown bug is isolated to Ti's.

The Ti's are normally paired with my 3930K and X-1250 and I never have any trouble on that machine.


----------



## skilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> hey guyz
> I get stable clock at 1280/1900 (+181 /+307) evga stock bios on air 66 C voltage 1.150
> seems pretty good right???
> How i can get voltage up to 1.200 v
> In evga precision i can see only max voltage +75mh. how to change it in volt??


You need to flash skyn3ts custom bios.. Its all in the OP.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skilly*
> 
> You need to flash skyn3ts custom bios.. Its all in the OP.


The Classified Bios was taken down..


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> hey guyz
> I get stable clock at 1280/1900 (+181 /+307) evga stock bios on air 66 C voltage 1.150
> seems pretty good right???
> How i can get voltage up to 1.200 v
> In evga precision i can see only max voltage +75mh. how to change it in volt??
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thats downright amazing!! Looks like a great clocker!









Now use a fixed fan of 70-80% and flash that custom bios and see what it can really do with 1.21v!









Also benching with Auto fans is kinda.. meh..









And please spent a few minutes and put your Rig in your Sig if you wish.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> The Classified Bios was taken down..


Why is that?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Why is that?


It was going into a bsod loop with over volting.

Not Sky's fault. Fault exists in the evga bios and they are releasing a fix very soon.

The FTW bios apparently fixes it but my personal experience with that bios was nothing but crashes in regular gaming.


----------



## latprod

@Koniakki
@Spartan F8

First of all, thanks for taking the time to explain this!
The only problem is I am having a heard time reading the values in the screenshot.
When i tried for 3820 and Vert Lines 2160 i get all kinds of purple and green lines all over the place.


----------



## Kuat

Guys, what exactly is a "Coil Whine" ? I keep hearing that being mentioned.

Do all 780Ti cards suffer from it?

I need to make up my mind between 780Ti ACX and a reference 780Ti, what would you suggest?


----------



## Banedox

So in the classified thread there is a link to a sky Classiy 780 ti bios I just flashed

Set Voltage to 1.212 and got up to +175 @1254mhz, seemed great, went a little higher and driver crashed. Now I am unstable at anything lower.... Its really really weird...


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuat*
> 
> Guys, what exactly is a "Coil Whine" ? I keep hearing that being mentioned.
> 
> Do all 780Ti cards suffer from it?
> 
> I need to make up my mind between 780Ti ACX and a reference 780Ti, what would you suggest?


Unless I'm mistaken, the ACX is a reference board, just with the different cooler on it. And I have found with coil whine, the cooler doesn't matter. But I could be wrong.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuat*
> 
> Guys, what exactly is a "Coil Whine" ? I keep hearing that being mentioned.
> 
> Do all 780Ti cards suffer from it?
> 
> I need to make up my mind between 780Ti ACX and a reference 780Ti, what would you suggest?


coil whine: Remember that old TV/Monitor that would emit a high pitch scream? That is coil whine. 99% of GPU's will emit it @ some point or another, some worse than others. Coil Whine is natural, & seems to be pretty common with this new power section design. ACX & Ref are the exact same thing with a different cooler slapped on them.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latprod*
> 
> @Koniakki
> @Spartan F8
> 
> First of all, thanks for taking the time to explain this!
> The only problem is I am having a heard time reading the values in the screenshot.
> When i tried for 3820 and Vert Lines 2160 i get all kinds of purple and green lines all over the place.


I updated my small guide with the 4K settings. Try them and let me know.









Downsampling 4K settings


----------



## DBaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> coil whine: Remember that old TV/Monitor that would emit a high pitch scream? That is coil whine. 99% of GPU's will emit it @ some point or another, some worse than others. Coil Whine is natural, & seems to be pretty common with this new power section design. ACX & Ref are the exact same thing with a different cooler slapped on them.


I have a pair of 780 Ti SC ACX cards and absolutely no coil wine from either of them. Sometimes coil wine can be caused by an under power issue, not necessary low voltage but near maxing out the wattage draw. I have connected the extra EZ 12 V plug on my RIVBE even though I am only running a pair of cards so perhaps that is helping me.


----------



## iTzHughie

Does anyone know how to get the voltage reading to stay constant, I'm OCing via precision. It fluctuates between 1.2 and 1.16v, and so does the clock speed between 1240 and 1220. It doesn't really bother me that much, but just wanted to make sure I'm not missing something here.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBaer*
> 
> I have a pair of 780 Ti SC ACX cards and absolutely no coil wine from either of them. Sometimes coil wine can be caused by an under power issue, not necessary low voltage but near maxing out the wattage draw. I have connected the extra EZ 12 V plug on my RIVBE even though I am only running a pair of cards so perhaps that is helping me.


I forgot to add that some people can't hear it. My titans rarely do it from what I can tell, though they are in an enclosed case w/ 24 fans surrounding them, so even if they did I probably wouldn't hear it. My 670's use to cry like babies.


----------



## Banedox

well my 780 ti classified is utter crap..


----------



## Kuat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> well my 780 ti classified is utter crap..


why?


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuat*
> 
> why?


I get a driver crash with just about anything other than stock and I really havent tried pushing it on stock cause meh...

My 290 i had unlcoked to a 290x for 400$ got better performance...


----------



## skupples

time to get that FTW 2002 bios.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> I get a driver crash with just about anything other than stock and I really havent tried pushing it on stock cause meh...
> 
> My 290 i had unlcoked to a 290x for 400$ got better performance...


Hmm thats weird. I'm sure something else is to blame than the card probably..


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> time to get that FTW 2002 bios.


post the link to it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Hmm thats weird. I'm sure something else is to blame than the card probably..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> I get a driver crash with just about anything other than stock and I really havent tried pushing it on stock cause meh...


Idk i dont have another system to test it....

everything else seems to be ok.... Ive done driver installs and tried a couple bios


----------



## Rodman

Gtx 780 Ti ACX S SLI

Hey guys just got the hang of overclocking adjusting fan speeds etc. At this clock speeds on my SLI rig seem to be stable so far for Crysis 3. Now my question is for you guys on AIR and with SLI Rigs what are your guys settings for the fan curve. I am on a 540 Air case btw.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> post the link to it?
> 
> Idk i dont have another system to test it....
> 
> everything else seems to be ok.... Ive done driver installs and tried a couple bios


Head over to the 780ti classi thread, they should have it on every page right now.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Head over to the 780ti classi thread, they should have it on every page right now.


yeah I know its about on every page at the EVGA website I really would find it funny if they royally messed up...


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rodman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gtx 780 Ti ACX S SLI
> 
> Hey guys just got the hang of overclocking adjusting fan speeds etc. At this clock speeds on my SLI rig seem to be stable so far for Crysis 3. Now my question is for you guys on AIR and with SLI Rigs what are your guys settings for the fan curve. I am on a 540 Air case btw.


At those clocks and a 540, you can get by just fine with the factory fan settings on auto, and generally have a quieter system.


----------



## Rodman

Do you mean the fan curve settings I have set for it now? Also I am running on 5 120 SP High Performance Fans intake and a 140SP Quiet Edition. Control all my fans with the NZXT sentry Mix fan controller.


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rodman*
> 
> Do you mean the fan curve settings I have set for it now? Also I am running on 5 120 SP High Performance Fans intake and a 140SP Quiet Edition. Control all my fans with the NZXT sentry Mix fan controller.


Did you say SP140?


----------



## Rodman

Lol sorry for my newbie spec descriptions


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rodman*
> 
> Do you mean the fan curve settings I have set for it now? Also I am running on 5 120 SP High Performance Fans intake and a 140SP Quiet Edition. Control all my fans with the NZXT sentry Mix fan controller.


I'm saying with just the stock AP140L fans in a 540 Air and your modest overclock using Boost, you'll be just fine not diddling with the fan curves on the cards via AB or PX. It'll tend to be quieter since they'll only start working hard in the 80C range, which you probably won't see that much of outside of stress testing and benchmarking.

If you switch over to Skyn3t and start cranking the volts, that would be the time to worry about custom curves (and even then, stock Auto works fine for 24/7 use, with the option to override to a fixed RPM % when benching).


----------



## Rodman

Thanks man.


----------



## cameltotem

Was wrong about my last post. I changed voltage while in game, later realized i had to exit the game for the voltage to change.

So 1212 V on 1285mhz, very satisfied! However even with adaptive v-sync on 60hz i run at 80% fanspeed lol!

Gotta keep it under 68 degrees, thank god i don't use 100% gpu usage all the time


----------



## Koniakki

Merry Christmas to everyone even if some are still in the 24th!


----------



## CroakV

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Merry Christmas to everyone even if some are still in the 24th!






Hey, hey, hey, hey! I've still got 50 minutes left before it goes live, don't spoil it for me.

Wonder if I can VPN to another time zone and unlock Christmas early?


----------



## Clockster

Can you add me to the club please









Gigabyte GTX780 Ti Windforce 3 OC Edition

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/2bb7r/


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> Can you add me to the club please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gigabyte GTX780 Ti Windforce 3 OC Edition
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/2bb7r/


Nice desktop candy, or is that desktop ginger?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuat*
> 
> Guys, what exactly is a "Coil Whine" ? I keep hearing that being mentioned.
> 
> Do all 780Ti cards suffer from it?
> 
> I need to make up my mind between 780Ti ACX and a reference 780Ti, what would you suggest?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> coil whine: Remember that old TV/Monitor that would emit a high pitch scream? That is coil whine. 99% of GPU's will emit it @ some point or another, some worse than others. Coil Whine is natural, & seems to be pretty common with this new power section design. ACX & Ref are the exact same thing with a different cooler slapped on them.


I don't have coil whine on my 780Ti ACX







I have tried to listen for it with open tower but I'll be honest my hearing isn't what it used to be. Hence why I invested $700 in a killer set of cans with Amp / DAC.


----------



## skyn3t

Merry Christmas to everyone. sky wishes the best for everyone. Now let me eat my Brazilian BBQ


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Merry Christmas to everyone. sky wishes the best for everyone. Now let me ear my Brazilian BBQ


OO what eat lots and lots and lots of meat!!!


----------



## CroakV

I'm with Sky...vegetables is what my food eats.


----------



## Sandlotje

Woohoo! Got 2 out of the 4 cards I ordered. I'm excited. Cannot wait to make it quad SLI. Honestly, it wasn't particularly necessary; I just couldn't find a reason not to do it. On top of that, I've also got 2 GTX 680's, and I have a spare i7-3930k, and a 4930k plus a i7-4770k on the way.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sandlotje*
> 
> Woohoo! Got 2 out of the 4 cards I ordered. I'm excited. Cannot wait to make it *quad* SLI. Honestly, it wasn't particularly necessary; I just couldn't find a reason not to do it. On top of that, I've also got 2 GTX 680's, and I have a spare i7-3930k, and a 4930k plus a i7-4770k on the way.


I believe that it's called 4-Way SLI when it's four separate cards, quad-SLI usually refers to two dual-GPU cards (ie 2x590's or 2x690's).


----------



## Sandlotje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I believe that it's called 4-Way SLI when it's four separate cards, quad-SLI usually refers to two dual-GPU cards (ie 2x590's or 2x690's).


Oh yes, you're correct. Thanx, I somehow have never made the distinction between the two. Makes sense....


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sandlotje*
> 
> Oh yes, you're correct. Thanx, I somehow have never made the distinction between the two. Makes sense....


Your welcome


----------



## Bajawah

Been talking to Banedox. We both have the same issues.

Are there any new developments with the 780ti Classy? I just installed it today and it has fully locked voltage.

Is there a standard procedure right now or are the kinks still being worked out?

Thanks!


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bajawah*
> 
> Been talking to Banedox. We both have the same issues.
> 
> Are there any new developments with the 780ti Classy? I just installed it today and it has fully locked voltage.
> 
> Is there a standard procedure right now or are the kinks still being worked out?
> 
> Thanks!


As of right now EVGA is on Christmas Break so No new updates you could try the 2002 FTW bios or the Skyn3t bios....

havnet had much luck with them on my card.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bajawah*
> 
> Been talking to Banedox. We both have the same issues.
> 
> Are there any new developments with the 780ti Classy? I just installed it today and it has fully locked voltage.
> 
> Is there a standard procedure right now or are the kinks still being worked out?
> 
> Thanks!


Skyn3t released a new bios yesterday. Running great

It's on the front page.








http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club


----------



## teichu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Skyn3t released a new bios yesterday. Running great
> 
> It's on the front page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club


Is this bios for classy only? can i use for my sc version?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teichu*
> 
> Is this bios for classy only? can i use for my sc version?


I would think it's for the classified only.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teichu*
> 
> Is this bios for classy only? can i use for my sc version?


Only classy ti


----------



## teichu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Only classy ti


Thats too bad sc version cant use ........


----------



## NekOnOkO

Has anyone encountered a problem when the card always runs at full clocks (i.e. no downclocking when idle). My EVGA SC (reference design) never drops below full speed, even with 0% GPU usage indicated by monitoring programs and nothing (not even browser) running at the background.


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> I actually tried all 3 drivers that are available. BF4 seems to crash on the last one but rest of them Crysis 3 and Black Ops 2 still caused restarts. I am sure there is a combination of them with the bios and drivers. Also since these use the PCIE power also unlike any others its could just be drawing to much power from the PCIE slot some how causing the restarts. I do know after I hooked up the AUX power for my PCIE lanes its reduced the starts some what and when I run one card at a time it runs just fine in those games but as soon as I enable SLI it causes issues again.
> There was something wrong with the BIOS on the Classy and EVGA was suppose to release a fix. I think everyone is having to use the FTW2002 bios so that they can actually overclock. If you check out the Classified thread there should be some good info over there as they have been talking about that since the release of the TI Classy.


The issue we had was only past 1.212v, not on stock voltage with the stock BIOS. That is definitely a terrible OC for him. Artifacts @ +20mhz is horrible.


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bajawah*
> 
> Yes, on my EVGA 780Ti SC.
> 
> Returning it and trying a 780Ti Classy.
> 
> It also had really really loud coil whine.


Most of the reference 780 Ti's have coil whine. Both of my Reference 780 Ti's have coil whine. All 4 of my Classys do not.


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> @thebski, I would suspect your problem isn't OCP, but either a BF4, BIOS or driver bug that's causing the shutdowns. Other folks are having that problem as well, some with high quality 1kW+ PSUs.
> 
> My Corsair AX860i with two Ti's at 1200-1300 and at 1.212v, a 1.25v 3570K at 4.6GHz, a D5 pump, and 6 rad fans has never pulled over 620w from the wall, and roughly 50w less than that to the components according to Corsair Link logs. Then again, I do run 4x modular PCI-e cables instead of the double-ended single cables, and I have another 6-pin feeding a socket on my motherboard for additional PCI-e lane power, further spreading the load.


It depends what you're doing with your cards. I own over half a dozen 780 Ti's, and I've rotated many of them out at several different voltages.

My current rig is running 2 780 Ti Classifieds @ stock voltage, and during gaming I'm at around 800W with a 3770k @ 1.34v.

However, when GPU mining using cudaminer, I can pull nearly 1100W from 2 GPUs at stock voltage.


----------



## Bajawah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Most of the reference 780 Ti's have coil whine. Both of my Reference 780 Ti's have coil whine. All 4 of my Classys do not.


Yea, returned the reference 780ti and got a classy today.

Only very very slight whine, but I can only hear through my speakers. So quiet though it isn't an issue.


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBaer*
> 
> I have a pair of 780 Ti SC ACX cards and absolutely no coil wine from either of them. Sometimes coil wine can be caused by an under power issue, not necessary low voltage but near maxing out the wattage draw. I have connected the extra EZ 12 V plug on my RIVBE even though I am only running a pair of cards so perhaps that is helping me.


Sometimes changing to a PSU with less ripple can help, but for the most part the coil whine tends to be come audible at higher frequencies, such as in menus with a particularly high frame rate. This can be tamed a bit by capping your frame rate.


----------



## Jimhans1

To the guy who was having issues only when enabling SLI, just curious, but did you swap your SLI bridge? I've had them be bad new out of the box before, and it was a pain in the ass to diagnose just like your problem seems to be.

Just a thought.


----------



## eBombzor

Will I viod PNY's warranty if I remove their reference cooler on their 780 Ti?

I'm about to buy a PNY 780 Ti that's on sale for $679.99 but I will spend $20 more on EVGA's if I can't do the Mod on them.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Will I viod PNY's warranty if I remove their reference cooler on their 780 Ti?
> 
> I'm about to buy a PNY 780 Ti that's on sale for $679.99 but I will spend $20 more on EVGA's if I can't do the Mod on them.


I believe they (PNY) put a tamper seal on the screw(s) to show evidence of cooler removal.

Spend the 20$ and get the evga, if you keep the air cooler and put it back on, they will accept an RMA!!!!! That part I know for fact!


----------



## Sandlotje

Hey guys, I'm curious as to the pricing of the Titan vs the 780 TI. Since the 780 TI is a better and faster card @ ~$700, why would anyone in their right mind pick up a Titan for ~ $1000?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sandlotje*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm curious as to the pricing of the Titan vs the 780 TI. Since the 780 TI is a better and faster card @ ~$700, why would anyone in their right mind pick up a Titan for ~ $1000?


I would guess because it is a great compute card also. Just like the 580's and 480's were before it. That's all I can think of honestly.


----------



## vicbdn

Whats the OC headroom under water for a reference GTX 780 TI? i'm hitting 1194mhz under boost right now, stable. Have people hit 1300+ or is the TI already basically at it's max already on air?


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vicbdn*
> 
> Whats the OC headroom under water for a reference GTX 780 TI? i'm hitting 1194mhz under boost right now, stable. Have people hit 1300+ or is the TI already basically at it's max already on air?


On water w/ 1.212V I can do 1350MHz all day.


----------



## Bajawah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Sometimes changing to a PSU with less ripple can help, but for the most part the coil whine tends to be come audible at higher frequencies, such as in menus with a particularly high frame rate. This can be tamed a bit by capping your frame rate.


True.

I think in my case it was the card. My PSU is a Corsair AX 1200 and my 680 classy at 1.25v never whined at all (or the 670 FTW before it). Then the 780Ti Ref whined horribly. Now my 780Ti Classy is totally fine.

Oddness.


----------



## Tobiman

Meh, i really want to jump ship but at $800, it's almost double the asking price of my 780 classy.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobiman*
> 
> Meh, i really want to jump ship but at $800, it's almost double the asking price of my 780 classy.


For me and I can probably speak for everyone else. The full 2880 cuda cores is what sold me.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> For me and I can probably speak for everyone else. The full 2880 cuda cores is what sold me.


Agreed!!! The true successor to the GTX580 has finally arrived!!!! Now if NVidia would just put the pricing back to where it should have been.


----------



## kimi27

Hi everyone! I have had many AMD and NV cards and always when the voltage wasn't enough, driver stopped answering. But with my 780Ti another situation. The driver doesn't falls down, it reboots the system. And I'm unable to boot because of BSOD with nvlddmkm.sys. I can't understand why the system reboots instead of falling driver. Before 780Ti i had a 2 different 780GTX and when the voltage was low the driver stooped responding. Sorry for my language, I'm not from English speaking country


----------



## xabierr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kimi27*
> 
> Hi everyone! I have had many AMD and NV cards and always when the voltage wasn't enough, driver stopped answering. But with my 780Ti another situation. The driver doesn't falls down, it reboots the system. And I'm unable to boot because of BSOD with nvlddmkm.sys. I can't understand why the system reboots instead of falling driver. Before 780Ti i had a 2 different 780GTX and when the voltage was low the driver stooped responding. Sorry for my language, I'm not from English speaking country


Are you using skynet bios ?

That was happening to me with gb windforce and skynet bios , i had to go back to stock bios. Waiting to see if there is any new bios coming in the future or the next afterburner can fix that problem. the skinet bios i was using was a modified bios of a reference gigabyte . maybe is needed a modified bios from a wimdforce directly ?


----------



## Joeking78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xabierr*
> 
> Are you using skynet bios ?
> 
> That was happening to me with gb windforce and skynet bios , i had to go back to stock bios. Waiting to see if there is any new bios coming in the future or the next afterburner can fix that problem. the skinet bios i was using was a modified bios of a reference gigabyte . maybe is needed a modified bios from a wimdforce directly ?


If you had AB installed you need to uninstall it first.

I had the same issue with my windforce cards, bsod loop every time I restarted. To fix it I went into safe mode and uninstalled AB, used CCleaner to get all the crap out, then restarted in safe mode and used DDU to uninstall the driver, restart and install fresh driver and I've had no issues since.

You MUST uninstall AB, especially if you have it starting on boot and minimizing. AB doesn't work properly on 780ti, it causes many issues, better off with Precision.


----------



## xabierr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeking78*
> 
> If you had AB installed you need to uninstall it first.
> 
> I had the same issue with my windforce cards, bsod loop every time I restarted. To fix it I went into safe mode and uninstalled AB, used CCleaner to get all the crap out, then restarted in safe mode and used DDU to uninstall the driver, restart and install fresh driver and I've had no issues since.
> 
> You MUST uninstall AB, especially if you have it starting on boot and minimizing. AB doesn't work properly on 780ti, it causes many issues, better off with Precision.


I will try this today , thank you


----------



## Joeking78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xabierr*
> 
> I will try this today , thank you


Try in these steps.

1. Uninstall Afterburner, Precision, OCGuru...whatever clocking tool you use.
2. Clean with CCleaner (or preferred regedit tool).
3. Flash new bios.
4. Restart (can restart into safe mode if you use DDU).
5. Uninstall drivers, restart.
6. Load new drivers.
7. Load Precision (do not use AB on 780ti).
8. Enjoy moar voltz









Skyn3t Gigabyte bios works perfectly, the one you have from front page of this thread is the right one.

Also, if you tried any other mod, like the LLC one, make sure that is uninstalled (there is one that starts with boot of Windows).


----------



## kimi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xabierr*
> 
> Are you using skynet bios ?


yes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeking78*
> 
> If you had AB installed you need to uninstall it first.


Thanks a lot, i will try soon.


----------



## xabierr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeking78*
> 
> Try in these steps.
> 
> 1. Uninstall Afterburner, Precision, OCGuru...whatever clocking tool you use.
> 2. Clean with CCleaner (or preferred regedit tool).
> 3. Flash new bios.
> 4. Restart (can restart into safe mode if you use DDU).
> 5. Uninstall drivers, restart.
> 6. Load new drivers.
> 7. Load Precision (do not use AB on 780ti).
> 8. Enjoy moar voltz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyn3t Gigabyte bios works perfectly, the one you have from front page of this thread is the right one.
> 
> Also, if you tried any other mod, like the LLC one, make sure that is uninstalled (there is one that starts with boot of Windows).


I did everything u suggested and it seems that my computer does not restart anymore , just driver crashes. The bad thing is that on stock i was doing core 1256 and with the extra volts i cant finish heaven at 1276 , so if there is any improvement it will not be much. my max temps are 61 degrees. Anyways going from max volts of 1,187 to 1,21 does not look like much.. hope there is option for more in the future

Also my gpu-z report 10 mhz more then evga .. which one is real lol...i think gpu-z, since is the same as nvidia inspector and the same az heaven benchmark report


----------



## Joeking78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xabierr*
> 
> I did everything u suggested and it seems that my computer does not restart anymore , just driver crashes. The bad thing is that on stock i was doing core 1256 and with the extra volts i cant finish heaven at 1276 , so if there is any improvement it will not be much. my max temps are 61 degrees. Anyways going from max volts of 1,187 to 1,21 does not look like much.. hope there is option for more in the future
> 
> Also my gpu-z report 10 mhz more then evga .. which one is real lol...i think gpu-z


Which drivers are you using? I'm using the latest drivers, 331.82.

Are you using Precision? In the voltage section make sure you are applying additional volts to both cards and clicking apply, and that Sync is on, also I unlink PT & temp target setting 115% PT and 95 temp...just trying to think of ways to get you higher on core clock.

Another thing I found is that with 3DMark11 I couldn't run over 1241 core, but on Firestrike & Valley I could run 1295, maybe worth trying out a few benchmarks.

I didn't move much in terms of core clock with my Windforce cards...stock volts I could hit 1241, with Skyn3t I could hit 1295...you have to hit the silicon lottery to get a nice clocking chip, average chips hit a core clock wall a lot sooner.


----------



## xabierr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeking78*
> 
> Which drivers are you using? I'm using the latest drivers, 331.82.
> 
> Are you using Precision? In the voltage section make sure you are applying additional volts to both cards and clicking apply, and that Sync is on, also I unlink PT & temp target setting 115% PT and 95 temp...just trying to think of ways to get you higher on core clock.
> 
> Another thing I found is that with 3DMark11 I couldn't run over 1241 core, but on Firestrike & Valley I could run 1295, maybe worth trying out a few benchmarks.
> 
> I didn't move much in terms of core clock with my Windforce cards...stock volts I could hit 1241, with Skyn3t I could hit 1295...you have to hit the silicon lottery to get a nice clocking chip, average chips hit a core clock wall a lot sooner.


I have tried everything already.

About benchmarks , what i do is use heaven and then the real benchmark for me bf4







on stock , i can go up to 1256 on heaven but for bf4 i have to downclock to 1224.

I think the only way for me to go up in clocks is if i can get 1.25 volts....waiting for the next afterburner , hope the volt hack works with it.

Thx for your help


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sandlotje*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm curious as to the pricing of the Titan vs the 780 TI. Since the 780 TI is a better and faster card @ ~$700, why would anyone in their right mind pick up a Titan for ~ $1000?


max settings surround... Though, to run those max settings properly in surround you need 3x of them... I can consume above 3gb pretty easily in any of these new titles with even 2x MSAA & that's in 1080p surround, so 1440p or 1600p would consume 3gb in a heart beat, & really the competition between the two are rather close when you figure in that 780Ti is stuck @ 1.212v


----------



## Waylander75

Hi i was wondering what are the max volts for evga classfied 780 ti on air?if gpu require more volts just to get stable OC does it mean its a crap card? and what is the max safe temps?

Waylander


----------



## RagingCain

Hello everyone, GTX 780 TIs arrived Monday, only had time to test them out today. Waterblocks should be here tomorrow. I went with Heatkillers again and matching back plates.

I have attached the EVGA 780 TI SuperClock (Reference Card) BIOS. It is the stock of the EVGA BIOS. It looks like a newer BIOS base than Skynet has been using.

I will modify it when I Have time and re-include it in a post.

First Impression: Idles way too hot. 61c on Fan Auto.

My GTX 690 cooling system unfortunately has left me spoiled, of which, I will be putting one up for sale with an unused XSPC waterblocks. Tell your friends to visit the OCN marketplace if they are looking.

Card verification:


Everything is Stock:
Core: 980 MHz
Mem: 1750 MHz
Boost: 1046 MHz

Voltage Card 1: 1.000 V
Voltage Card 2: 1.024 V

Card 1 Idle @ 75% Fan:
46c

Card 2 Idle @ 75% Fan:
39c

EVGA 780 Ti SuperClock (Ref. Card) - Stock BIOS:
80.80.34.00.80 (P2083-0030) -

EVGA-780TI-SC-Reference.zip 136k .zip file


P.S. Merry Christmas / Happy Holidays!


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waylander75*
> 
> Hi i was wondering what are the max volts for evga classfied 780 ti on air?if gpu require more volts just to get stable OC does it mean its a crap card? and what is the max safe temps?
> 
> Waylander


I'd say max 80s on tempo with whatever volts. Some cards require more volts than others, it doesn't mean your card is bad. Silicon lottery.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I believe they (PNY) put a tamper seal on the screw(s) to show evidence of cooler removal.
> 
> Spend the 20$ and get the evga, if you keep the air cooler and put it back on, they will accept an RMA!!!!! That part I know for fact!


How about MSI? MSI's 780 Ti is on sale for $679.99


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> How about MSI? MSI's 780 Ti is on sale for $679.99


Are you seriously that worried about $20? That's less than 3% at this price point. Get the EVGA and you won't have to second guess your purchase or worry about warranty!!!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Hey guys,

I have an EVGA 780Ti card on the way and looking into the Skyn3t Bios as detailed below
Quote:


> vBios GTX 780 Ti
> Version 80.80.30.00.80 - 80.80.30.00.01
> Base core clock 1045Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> Fan Idle 20%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 100% 300w by 200% slide 600w >>Evga Precision X
> Default power target 100% 300w by 300% slide 600w>> Msi AfterBurner


A few questions.

1. I do believe the EVGA 780Ti (Non SC Version) is just a reference design, correct ?
2. What is the advantage to disabling the boost function ?
3. Just looking at the Fan usage details, am I to assume as soon as any load hits the GPU, even if very small that the fan speed will get hiked up to 100% straight away ? just wondering as I like this BIOS but do not want my PC to sound like its going to take off as soon as the GPU gets any small load.

4. I tend to flash through windows (Yes I know DOS is generally safer) but can I assume that Nvflash works just fine in Windows 8.1 X64 fine these days ?

Many Thanks guys.


----------



## Arizonian

Congrats E









I'll answer 1 & 3

1. Yes they are the same reference version just one comes factory overclocked. It also doesn't mean that the SC version over clocks any better, still luck of the draw.

3. Honestly I like to use mannual fan profile myself. You can keep the fan profile as quiet as you like it, only key is to keep it under 82C because at that point it will start to down clock to keep temps in check. My settings at 70C are 90% fan and at 80C max it 100%. I never see above 72C with the ACX cooler.

Prepare for amazing performance at 1080 or 1440 resolution. It easily chews 60 FPS for me with high settings on 1440. If you do a search in this thread I've posted detailed results with BF4 and Crysis 3 as example.

Cheers


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I have an EVGA 780Ti card on the way and looking into the Skyn3t Bios as detailed below
> A few questions.
> 
> 1. I do believe the EVGA 780Ti (Non SC Version) is just a reference design, correct ?
> 2. What is the advantage to disabling the boost function ?
> 3. Just looking at the Fan usage details, am I to assume as soon as any load hits the GPU, even if very small that the fan speed will get hiked up to 100% straight away ? just wondering as I like this BIOS but do not want my PC to sound like its going to take off as soon as the GPU gets any small load.
> 
> 4. I tend to flash through windows (Yes I know DOS is generally safer) but can I assume that Nvflash works just fine in Windows 8.1 X64 fine these days ?
> 
> Many Thanks guys.


1. Yes.
2. Mostly that you don't have to guess at what clock you're setting the card at. Also brings the 1.212v setting as well.
3. That just means fan can be used at 100% not that it will jump there under load.
4. I've flashed at least 10 times in win 8.1 with no issues.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Congrats E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll answer 1 & 3
> 
> 1. Yes they are the same reference version just one comes factory overclocked. It also doesn't mean that the SC version over clocks any better, still luck of the draw.
> 
> 3. Honestly I like to use mannual fan profile myself. You can keep the fan profile as quiet as you like it, only key is to keep it under 82C because at that point it will start to down clock to keep temps in check. My settings at 70C are 90% fan and at 80C max it 100%. I never see above 72C with the ACX cooler.
> 
> Prepare for amazing performance at 1080 or 1440 resolution. It easily chews 60 FPS for me with high settings on 1440. If you do a search in this thread I've posted detailed results with BF4 and Crysis 3 as example.
> 
> Cheers


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I have an EVGA 780Ti card on the way and looking into the Skyn3t Bios as detailed below
> A few questions.
> 
> 1. I do believe the EVGA 780Ti (Non SC Version) is just a reference design, correct ?
> 2. What is the advantage to disabling the boost function ?
> 3. Just looking at the Fan usage details, am I to assume as soon as any load hits the GPU, even if very small that the fan speed will get hiked up to 100% straight away ? just wondering as I like this BIOS but do not want my PC to sound like its going to take off as soon as the GPU gets any small load.
> 
> 4. I tend to flash through windows (Yes I know DOS is generally safer) but can I assume that Nvflash works just fine in Windows 8.1 X64 fine these days ?
> 
> Many Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Yes.
> 2. Mostly that you don't have to guess at what clock you're setting the card at. Also brings the 1.212v setting as well.
> 3. That just means fan can be used at 100% not that it will jump there under load.
> 4. I've flashed at least 10 times in win 8.1 with no issues.
Click to expand...

That's great guys, thanks for getting into the specifics for me, once it arrives I will be sure to get myself up and running with the Skyn3t Bios and go from there


----------



## kimi27

Can anybody explain me one thing. With stock bios, without unlocked voltage, my temperature is about 66-67c in BF4. Yesterday i modified my bios, just gained power target, and now my temperatures grew up to 78-80 in Metro LL benchmark. I understand that BF4 and Metro have different load and temperatures, but I'm sure that in BF4 I'll have almost the same temperatures. To my mind, with stock voltage 80c it too high under load, and it's not a reference card, it's iChill. Wanna change the paste, especially bought AC MX4. How can I check what is a real voltage under load. I don't use AB because of it's weak compatibiblity with 780 Ti (BSODs). Now I use Precision. It shows me 1.175V. Is it true?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kimi27*
> 
> Can anybody explain me one thing. With stock bios, without unlocked voltage, my temperature is about 66-67c in BF4. Yesterday i modified my bios, just gained power target, and now my temperatures grew up to 78-80 in Metro LL benchmark. I understand that BF4 and Metro have different load and temperatures, but I'm sure that in BF4 I'll have almost the same temperatures. To my mind, with stock voltage 80c it too high under load, and it's not a reference card, it's iChill. Wanna change the paste, especially bought AC MX4. How can I check what is a real voltage under load. I don't use AB because of it's weak compatibiblity with 780 Ti (BSODs). Now I use Precision. It shows me 1.175V. Is it true?


If you are allowing the card to use more power then the temperature has to go up.

Are you running stock fan profile or setting a custom one in Precision? The stock one allows the card to heat up easily.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> As of right now EVGA is on Christmas Break so No new updates you could try the 2002 FTW bios or the Skyn3t bios....


I really just want to return my 780 ti Classified card for a full refund... it just isnt working how it should...


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> I really just want to return my 780 ti Classified card for a full refund... it just isnt working how it should...


It just isn't working how *you think* it should.


----------



## kimi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> If you are allowing the card to use more power then the temperature has to go up.
> 
> Are you running stock fan profile or setting a custom one in Precision? The stock one allows the card to heat up easily.


Of course, I tuned the fan - 62% (~2000rpm) starting from 58c. Then I decided to slide the power target only to 110% but the temperature didn't fall down. About 10 minutes in BF4 with 80c and my system rebooted. ***


----------



## eivissa

I am having trouble with my Inno3D iChill 780Ti since of today.

After booting up the card performs well and is as fast as expected at the clocks and voltages set. Usually after 20 Minutes of Battlefield 4 the performance is starting to drop. Running Fire Strike right after boot gets me around 11300 points. After 20 Minutes of BF4 its everywhere between 6000-9000 Points!!!

Only fix is rebooting the system and start again.

Clocks and Volts remain the same during gaming and benchmarking.

Currently she is running stable in all games and benchmarks at the following:
GPU Clock 1241
Ram Clock 1824
VCore 1.212
Temperature never above 75°C, usually below 70°C.

Tried stock Bios and the one offered here in the Thread. Same behaviour with both.

Restarting EVGA Precision X or altering clocks and voltages doesnt fix the problem. Performance drops and drops until reboot.

Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eivissa*
> 
> I am having trouble with my Inno3D iChill 780Ti since of today.
> 
> After booting up the card performs well and is as fast as expected at the clocks and voltages set. Usually after 20 Minutes of Battlefield 4 the performance is starting to drop. Running Fire Strike right after boot gets me around 11300 points. After 20 Minutes of BF4 its everywhere between 6000-9000 Points!!!
> 
> Only fix is rebooting the system and start again.
> 
> Clocks and Volts remain the same during gaming and benchmarking.
> 
> Currently she is running stable in all games and benchmarks at the following:
> GPU Clock 1241
> Ram Clock 1824
> VCore 1.212
> Temperature never above 75°C, usually below 70°C.
> 
> Tried stock Bios and the one offered here in the Thread. Same behaviour with both.
> 
> Restarting EVGA Precision X or altering clocks and voltages doesnt fix the problem. Performance drops and drops until reboot.
> 
> Any help is much appreciated!


What clock speed is it running AFTER the performance drops?


----------



## eivissa

Clocks + Volts + Temps remain unchanged all the time, just the performance drops significantly.

I can see it being constant on my LCD on the Logitech Keyboard via Aida64 plugin and on GPU-Z...thats the weird part.

Here is Firestrike just after booting with a normal result:
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1402456

And here just a couple of minutes later, after a session of BF4:
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1402528


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eivissa*
> 
> I am having trouble with my Inno3D iChill 780Ti since of today.
> 
> After booting up the card performs well and is as fast as expected at the clocks and voltages set. Usually after 20 Minutes of Battlefield 4 the performance is starting to drop. Running Fire Strike right after boot gets me around 11300 points. After 20 Minutes of BF4 its everywhere between 6000-9000 Points!!!
> 
> Only fix is rebooting the system and start again.
> 
> Clocks and Volts remain the same during gaming and benchmarking.
> 
> Currently she is running stable in all games and benchmarks at the following:
> GPU Clock 1241
> Ram Clock 1824
> VCore 1.212
> Temperature never above 75°C, usually below 70°C.
> 
> Tried stock Bios and the one offered here in the Thread. Same behaviour with both.
> 
> Restarting EVGA Precision X or altering clocks and voltages doesnt fix the problem. Performance drops and drops until reboot.
> 
> Any help is much appreciated!


It seems to me that your memory overclock may be the issue. Sometimes errors build up without crashing and you get lower performance.

A restart clears the memory and away you go again.

So try it with stock memory clocks and see what happens.


----------



## eivissa

Reducing the DDR clock back to factory OC of 7200 didnt solve the issue, but GPU Core from 1241 down to 1215Mhz seems to have cured it. Very weird behaviour, but hopefully with these settings it stays ok.

Thanks for the very fast advice guys!


----------



## QuietGamer

A bit off topic question:

I would like to know if a 780ti will saturate and bottle neck this gpu slot. PCIe 2.0 x16 (x4 mode)

It will be added to the 780 in the folding rig in my sig. and be used for folding not gaming.

I am entertaining the thought in anticipation of being able to acquire an returned "open box" one from a local Microcenter.

I will switch the 760 PS into that rig.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuietGamer*
> 
> A bit off topic question:
> 
> I would like to know if a 780ti will saturate and bottle neck this gpu slot. PCIe 2.0 x16 (x4 mode)
> 
> It will be added to the 780 in the folding rig in my sig. and be used for folding not gaming.
> 
> I am entertaining the thought in anticipation of being able to acquire an returned "open box" one from a local Microcenter.
> 
> I will switch the 760 PS into that rig.


It will not run at all in that slot, requires at least an x8 slot both for data and power reasons.


----------



## brandon6199

Beautiful, ain't it?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful, ain't it?


Did you need to mod the backplates at all to work with the EK blocks??


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Did you need to mod the backplates at all to work with the EK blocks??


Kinda. I had to purchase my own screws. I didn't use the screws that came with the EVGA backplates or the EK blocks. Had to source my own.


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Noob question but I'm only using 1 SLI bridge for my 2 780 Ti's. Am I supposed to have 2 SLI bridges?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> Noob question but I'm only using 1 SLI bridge for my 2 780 Ti's. Am I supposed to have 2 SLI bridges?


No, 1 bridge is all that is needed.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Kinda. I had to purchase my own screws. I didn't use the screws that came with the EVGA backplates or the EK blocks. Had to source my own.


I figured screws would be needed, I just wanted to make sure you didn't need to physically mod the plates. Thanks.


----------



## QuietGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> It will not run at all in that slot, requires at least an x8 slot both for data and power reasons.


Thanks for the info. I appreciate it.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuietGamer*
> 
> Thanks for the info. I appreciate it.


My pleasure, happy holidays.


----------



## MlNDSTORM

Looks like my card doesn't like to be overclocked at all..Been having crashes all day...Using skynets bios...Max volts and at +210 on clock..it crashes in Batman Arkham Orgigins...I'm new to overclocking, not sure if I'm doing something wrong..It works in Crysis 3 and 3DMark....also when I say crashes I mean my pc restarts.

The card is great at stock speeds, and gives me insane fps....Just going to leave it alone.


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> No, 1 bridge is all that is needed.


Thanks, I was only wondering because I have seen pics of other cards that have 2 bridges.


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> 
> Beautiful, ain't it?


Yes it is, but then my wife walked in and said "what are those?" then laughter ensued.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> Thanks, I was only wondering because I have seen pics of other cards that have 2 bridges.


Some use 2 bridges since it looks neat but many hardware reviews have proven it makes no difference.


----------



## Bajawah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> I really just want to return my 780 ti Classified card for a full refund... it just isnt working how it should...


I flashed skynet and all is peachy dude. You try that yet?


----------



## Banedox

Yeah I have tried the sky bios.. . My card is unstable...


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuietGamer*
> 
> A bit off topic question:
> 
> I would like to know if a 780ti will saturate and bottle neck this gpu slot. PCIe 2.0 x16 (x4 mode)
> 
> It will be added to the 780 in the folding rig in my sig. and be used for folding not gaming.
> 
> I am entertaining the thought in anticipation of being able to acquire an returned "open box" one from a local Microcenter.
> 
> I will switch the 760 PS into that rig.


For folding, it will not bottleneck that slot data wise. If the slot is wired for 8x power but 4x data, it will run the GPU fine. If it doesn't you can pick up a powered riser for $3 or so on ebay and use it that way.


----------



## Rodman

Hey guys I recently installed custom sleeved cables, EVGA Sli Pro bridge and backplates on my rig. Then the problem started arising. My monitor is a QNIX 2710 OC to 110hz. All my games keep crashing within 3-5 minutes except BF4 which I run non SLI on 110hz due to the new patch they had. My screens starts to have terrible tearing and freezes up. I did stress testing with Valley and it goes bananas not one minute in. I down clocked to default speeds, tried different HZ settings on the monitor, changed the DVI cable and everything I could think of. I also uninstalled the drivers and reinstalled with DDU but nothing seems to make the problem go away. Funny thing is when I run 3DMark Fire Extreme it runs without a problem. Only way I won't get the freezing issues etc is when I roll back to 60HZ. I also disabled SLI and swapped the cards. I am running out of options and no clue what to do next. Appreciate any help.


----------



## lowfat

How you installed the original cables to see if the problem is resolved?


----------



## Rodman

Oh and btw the custom sleeved cables the 6+2pin VGA connector female side is 6pins which makes it not possible to connect the other 2pin connector (PSU EVGA 1000watt) to the custom sleeved. Although I still connected the 6+2 and 6 to the GPU. Sorry If I sound confusing but still a newbie to this latest tech coming from PS3 and a MacBook =(


----------



## Rodman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> How you installed the original cables to see if the problem is resolved?


The non custom sleeved you mean?


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rodman*
> 
> The non custom sleeved you mean?


Yes. If the problem started w/ the new cables then throw the old ones back in to make sure the issue isn't still there.


----------



## Rodman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Yes. If the problem started w/ the new cables then throw the old ones back in to make sure the issue isn't still there.


Ok =( Love the new cables though. I will get back and report.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rodman*
> 
> Oh and btw the custom sleeved cables the 6+2pin VGA connector female side is 6pins which makes it not possible to connect the other 2pin connector (PSU EVGA 1000watt) to the custom sleeved. Although I still connected the 6+2 and 6 to the GPU. Sorry If I sound confusing but still a newbie to this latest tech coming from PS3 and a MacBook =(


Companies should sell both... If I understand what you are saying...

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=34_804_1011_1192&products_id=31725

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=34_804_1011_1192&products_id=31718


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rodman*
> 
> Hey guys I recently installed custom sleeved cables, EVGA Sli Pro bridge and backplates on my rig. Then the problem started arising. My monitor is a QNIX 2710 OC to 110hz. All my games keep crashing within 3-5 minutes except BF4 which I run non SLI on 110hz due to the new patch they had. My screens starts to have terrible tearing and freezes up. I did stress testing with Valley and it goes bananas not one minute in. I down clocked to default speeds, tried different HZ settings on the monitor, changed the DVI cable and everything I could think of. I also uninstalled the drivers and reinstalled with DDU but nothing seems to make the problem go away. Funny thing is when I run 3DMark Fire Extreme it runs without a problem. Only way I won't get the freezing issues etc is when I roll back to 60HZ. I also disabled SLI and swapped the cards. I am running out of options and no clue what to do next. Appreciate any help.


Ooops


----------



## Rodman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Yes. If the problem started w/ the new cables then throw the old ones back in to make sure the issue isn't still there.


It's not the GPU cables =\. No idea what it is.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rodman*
> 
> It's not the GPU cables =\. No idea what it is.


Change sli bridge back to original and retest. I have had sli bridges and xfire links bad out of the box before.

And I would personally reset everything back to "default" and try that. Not just reset, but click the restore default setting icon in everything!!! Including your monitor, put it at the 60Hz it's supposed to run at.


----------



## Rodman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Change sli bridge back to original and retest. I have had sli bridges and xfire links bad out of the box before.
> 
> And I would personally reset everything back to "default" and try that. Not just reset, but click the restore default setting icon in everything!!! Including your monitor, put it at the 60Hz it's supposed to run at.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Companies should sell both... If I understand what you are saying...
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=34_804_1011_1192&products_id=31725
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=34_804_1011_1192&products_id=31718


It works at 60hz. Problem is monitor won't overclocked anymore. Going to put old sli bridge again


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rodman*
> 
> It works at 60hz. Problem is monitor won't overclocked anymore. Going to put old sli bridge again


What was the benefit to the OC on your monitor? I've never seen a reason the OC a monitor, but I run 3 Dell U3011's, hard to get a better setup than that IMHO.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> What was the benefit to the OC on your monitor? I've never seen a reason the OC a monitor, but I run 3 Dell U3011's, hard to get a better setup than that IMHO.


Reduced input lag, less noticeable tearing


----------



## Rodman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> What was the benefit to the OC on your monitor? I've never seen a reason the OC a monitor, but I run 3 Dell U3011's, hard to get a better setup than that IMHO.


I am not a tech guru but it enables more actual FPS which provides smoother gameplay in FPS games. And btw I am pretty sure you were right on the SLI Bridge =(. Just ran a benchmark and worked flawless.

Now going to keep running some more games and see if the problem arises again. My question is do I contact EVGA or Amazon which I bought the SLI pro bridge from.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Reduced input lag, less noticeable tearing


I'm not sure about the input lag on my system, but I've never had any issues with tearing.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I'm not sure about the input lag on my system, but I've never had any issues with tearing.


If you don't have issues with tearing, it's because your frame rate is similar to the monitor refresh rate, or you aren't sensitive you tearing, or you use Vsync. Input lag isn't detectable unless you're a fairly serious gamer


----------



## i7monkey

bought a 780 in may for $649 - overclocked it then benched a few times and barely touched any games

sold it for $450 in november and bought a 780Ti for $699- same deal, i barely used it.

maybe it's a sign i should quit being an "enthusiast"; my love for gaming has become nonexistent.


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rodman*
> 
> I am not a tech guru but it enables more actual FPS which provides smoother gameplay in FPS games. And btw I am pretty sure you were right on the SLI Bridge =(. Just ran a benchmark and worked flawless.
> 
> Now going to keep running some more games and see if the problem arises again. My question is do I contact EVGA or Amazon which I bought the SLI pro bridge from.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Amazon will get you sorted cheaper and faster than EVGA, no offence to EVGA's excellent customer service.


----------



## Rodman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> Amazon will get you sorted cheaper and faster than EVGA, no offence to EVGA's excellent customer service.


Thanks man. I will contact them tomorrow.


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rodman*
> 
> Thanks man. I will contact them tomorrow.


Do it now, just go to your Orders page, find where you bought the Pro bridge, click on the little *Replace* tab, they'll have a new on on the way to you in a matter of hours (ok, maybe a day or so this time of year) with no need to speak to a human, and they won't even charge you for it unless you fail to send the old one back in 30 days. And they'll refund you the shipping costs for the returned item.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> If you don't have issues with tearing, it's because your frame rate is similar to the monitor refresh rate, or you aren't sensitive you tearing, or you use Vsync. Input lag isn't detectable unless you're a fairly serious gamer


Actually, my FPS in most games is double what my refresh rate is since I'm running tri-780Ti's. And I only play FPS games, (well, I also play WoT), but mostly CoD and BF3-4, and CS.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rodman*
> 
> I am not a tech guru but it enables more actual FPS which provides smoother gameplay in FPS games. And btw I am pretty sure you were right on the SLI Bridge =(. Just ran a benchmark and worked flawless.
> 
> Now going to keep running some more games and see if the problem arises again. My question is do I contact EVGA or Amazon which I bought the SLI pro bridge from.


I hope that's what it was, I had the same issue back in my 580hydro copper set up, almost tore the whole machine apart, then as a last ditch effort, I swapped the bridge, and sure as poop, it was the bridge.

I hope the testing proves that to be the case for you, and glad I was able to help.

Happy Holidays!


----------



## traxtech

Just gave in and ordered my GTX 780 Ti Classified from overseas.

Was going to use a forwarding company, but found out that NCIX in Canada will ship to me no worries, now to play the waiting game! Total cost $950ishAUD


----------



## skilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rodman*
> 
> Ok =( Love the new cables though. I will get back and report.


I've had that happen to me now with a 2nd EVGA bridge. First time I helped my cousin build an SLI rig and we got crazy tearing on the bottom half of the screen on certain games. We went crazy for hours and finally tried swapping the pro bridge and after that everything worked 100%.

Got another bridge yesterday for my SLI setup, same thing. This time I knew the problem right away of course. lol

So 2 EVGA bridges, both DOA.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> Just gave in and ordered my GTX 780 Ti Classified from overseas.
> 
> Was going to use a forwarding company, but found out that NCIX in Canada will ship to me no worries, now to play the waiting game! Total cost $950ishAUD


Nice









ETA on the card?


----------



## Rodman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skilly*
> 
> I've had that happen to me now with a 2nd EVGA bridge. First time I helped my cousin build an SLI rig and we got crazy tearing on the bottom half of the screen on certain games. We went crazy for hours and finally tried swapping the pro bridge and after that everything worked 100%.
> 
> Got another bridge yesterday for my SLI setup, same thing. This time I knew the problem right away of course. lol
> 
> So 2 EVGA bridges, both DOA.


Was going crazy myself thinking it was my gpu setup. My screen would tear like crazy then crash.

Lesson learned I suppose.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I hope that's what it was, I had the same issue back in my 580hydro copper set up, almost tore the whole machine apart, then as a last ditch effort, I swapped the bridge, and sure as poop, it was the bridge.
> 
> I hope the testing proves that to be the case for you, and glad I was able to help.
> 
> Happy Holidays!


Likewise and and thanks for your help


----------



## jameschisholm

So these are problematic?


----------



## traxtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA on the card?


Probably a week or so with International Express shipping, most likely longer as they have to do a credentials check or what not.

I gave in because you did, high five!


----------



## Rodman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> So these are problematic?


Might be some slight quality control but I am having Amazon send me another one. Looks Sexy once it's on on though.


----------



## skilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> So these are problematic?


2 out of 2 were DOA for me, bought from EVGA.. Unless Im doing something wrong but my ASUS bridge works 100%.


----------



## toboardornot2

Just put a PNY 780ti underwater. Adjusted power to 106% and cranked core to 1330 with max boost and memory to 1900 from 1750. Temps are under 35C during furmark. Ambient temp in room is very low though as well, something like 17C right now.

What skynet bios should I grab to really push the card to the max?


----------



## brandon6199

G
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toboardornot2*
> 
> Just put a PNY 780ti underwater. Adjusted power to 106% and cranked core to 1330 with max boost and memory to 1900 from 1750. Temps are under 35C during furmark. Ambient temp in room is very low though as well, something like 17C right now.
> 
> What skynet bios should I grab to really push the card to the max?


Grab the appropriate PNY bios and push that power limit to 200% and pump 1.212v through the card!

What's your ASIC %?


----------



## toboardornot2

GPU-Z reported 74.4% ASIC.
I didn't see a pny bios on the first post. It is just a reference card so can i get the 780 reference bios?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toboardornot2*
> 
> GPU-Z reported 74.4% ASIC.
> I didn't see a pny bios on the first post. It is just a reference card so can i get the 780 reference bios?


If your PNY card is a reference card, just use the reference bios in the OP


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Absolutely awesome brandon6199 those 2 EVGA 780Ti with those blocks








Wish I had 2 of those beauties (1 will do... for now hahah)
What screws did you need/use, M3 or UNC 6-32?


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Absolutely awesome brandon6199 those 2 EVGA 780Ti with those blocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I had 2 of those beauties (1 will do... for now hahah)
> What screws did you need/use, M3 or UNC 6-32?


All screws that I purchased were M3 screws.

M3x6mm and M3x8mm. The M3x6mm screws need to have as flat of a head as possible in order for the EVGA backplate to have enough clearance. Then the M3x8mm screws fasten the backplate to the block and hold the card tight.

I also used tiny rubber o-rings as well... they seemed to help. NOTE: Make sure that you use the supplied EK 0.7mm plastic washers where instructed. Then use your screws instead of theirs.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

O-rings where did you use them exactly and with what does it help?
I can't exactly see what you mean by that you see


----------



## mudvari

Awesome thread for 780ti owners!!! Thx to skyn3t for creating this thread....! I would live to try skyn3t's vbios but is this process reversible, meaning csn i reverse is back to stock bios if i come actoss any issue?? Also my valley scores are deteriorating once i go past +100 in core clock!! Why would that happen. I dont have any screenie yet but i will upload when i get home. Temps are hitting around 76 to 79 but never reaches 82, which is supposed to be max limit, right?? First time experienve with a 700 series card.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mudvari*
> 
> Awesome thread for 780ti owners!!! Thx to skyn3t for creating this thread....! I would live to try skyn3t's vbios but is this process reversible, meaning csn i reverse is back to stock bios if i come actoss any issue?? Also my valley scores are deteriorating once i go past +100 in core clock!! Why would that happen. I dont have any screenie yet but i will upload when i get home. Temps are hitting around 76 to 79 but never reaches 82, which is supposed to be max limit, right?? First time experienve with a 700 series card.


Yes is easy and reversible. Just make sure you save you original bios. And for those that forgot to save them, you can always download the appropriate ones from others sources. E.g TPU.









Below is a small guide how to flash them is easy steps. It also includes backup command.


----------



## CroakV

Your scores are probably dropping either because of Boost throttling. Or its a lot of errors induced by your overclock..it doesn't fully crash but it spends a lot of time error correcting (this is most common with memory overclocks).

But my money is on Boost throttling, +100 offset should be an easy overclock for even the worst GK110B.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> Your scores are probably dropping either because of Boost throttling. Or its a lot of errors induced by your overclock..it doesn't fully crash but it spends a lot of time error correcting (this is most common with memory overclocks).
> 
> But my money is on Boost throttling, +100 offset should be an easy overclock for even the worst GK110B.


So what is up with boost throlleing?


----------



## fleetfeather

Yoyo,

I need some thoughts on

-ACX VRM temps
-aftermarket VRM heatsinks cooled via the G10 bracket fan

And any differences between the two


----------



## digitalforce

Hey all,

Awesome thread so far. I am using a Gigabyte 780 Ti OC Windforce -- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125489

Or, is there a way to flash my OC Windforce with the GHz Edition BIOS? (Download link?)

I want to use skyn3t's custom BIOS but when I do, my actual clock speeds go down by default. Can I use the Kepler Bios Tweaker to edit skyn3t's BIOS and enter a higher default clock speed so I don't have to use AB to overclock?

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Lets just say is a way/trick of showing resolution of 2560x1440 or higher on a 1080p monitor/hdtv.
> 
> How you do it:
> 
> 1) Open NVCP-->Display-->Change Resolution and you will see a "Customize" button below the available resolutions. Click it.
> 
> 2) Select "Enable Resolution not exposed by the display" if its not selected(leave 8bit/16bit unchecked) and click "Create Custom Resolution".
> 
> 3) In this new window just change the "Horizontal pixels" to 2560 and "Vertical lines" to 1440 and leave all else as is.
> 
> 4) Press "Test" and the screen will flicker/flash and show the new resolution. If its successful, press "Yes" at the small confirmation window and then select "Ok" since you are in the "Customize" section now. Press "Ok" again in the NVCP to exit.
> 
> 5) Try some games which all should have 2560x1440 as an option and enjoy better looking games. Note that your card is rendering @1440p so set your game settings accordingly if necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit:* The 4K downsampling is a bit more hassle sometimes. In the 3rd step above type Hor. Lines 3820 and Vert Lines 2160 and press test. If it works continue with the steps.
> 
> If not, then you will need to tweak the timings settings in the "Create Custom Resolution" window.
> 
> So select "*Manual*" in the Timings section below and start using the timings *1* or *2* or *3* or *4* from the screenshot below in that order, until one works..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Direct link full resolution 1920x1080: http://cdn.overclock.net/5/52/5237e78d_nEvHEvO.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Done!* Now you can enjoy 4K gaming on your 1080p or 1440p monitor/HDTV.


HOLY CR4P DAT EXISTS!? IMA TRY DAT ON MY DELL U2412M NOW!!!

Edit: everything looks incredibly small and blurr :C


----------



## mudvari

I was equally shocked.....would have to try gaming on this!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> HOLY CR4P DAT EXISTS!? IMA TRY DAT ON MY DELL U2412M NOW!!!
> 
> Edit: everything looks incredibly small and blurr :C


----------



## mudvari

Thx...i will try this one.i did a back up already using GPUz 0.7.5, i guess that should be enough.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Yes is easy and reversible. Just make sure you save you original bios. And for those that forgot to save them, you can always download the appropriate ones from others sources. E.g TPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a small guide how to flash them is easy steps. It also includes backup command.


----------



## eBombzor

Hey guys does Zotac have good customer support?

http://www.overstock.com/Electronics/Zotac-ZT-70502-10P-GeForce-GTX-780-Ti-Graphic-Card-876-MHz-Core-3/8542264/product.html#

I want to buy this since most EVGA cards are high above their normal price ATM.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Hey guys does Zotac have good customer support?
> 
> http://www.overstock.com/Electronics/Zotac-ZT-70502-10P-GeForce-GTX-780-Ti-Graphic-Card-876-MHz-Core-3/8542264/product.html#
> 
> *I want to buy this since most EVGA cards are high above their normal price ATM. *


Really? At what reputable retailer are they above the 699$ MSRP? Everywhere I've looked they have been equal to or within 10-15$ of everyone else's prices for the reference cards.

And as to Zotac, I've used several of their motherboards, and never had a problem with any of them, but I could never actually get myself to pull the trigger on one of their graphics cards.


----------



## MlNDSTORM

Anyone here played the DayZ standalone? I get around 30fps-50fps no matter the settings, guessing it's drivers..


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MlNDSTORM*
> 
> Anyone here played the DayZ standalone? I get around 30fps-50fps no matter the settings, guessing it's drivers..


It's a Bohemia Interactive engine with a mod grafted on. Don't hold your breath on optimized code.


----------



## Chronic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> It's a Bohemia Interactive engine with a mod grafted on. Don't hold your breath on optimized code.


Yea its horribly un-optimized on the cpu side and probably will stay that way forever. You can run this game on a GTX 260 as long as you have a good CPU. Cities will always be a lag fest. Dont expect 60fps in Chernogorsk even if you have the latest CPU overclocked to 7ghz and 4-way TITAN SLI.


----------



## tigertank79

Arghhhh, I need new AB and volt mod for my evga reference!
My card asic 75,9% is 100% stable to 1353/7800 MHz with 1,21V and with default ram in valley touches 1391Mhz but unstable(low score)











http://imgur.com/rcqx84q


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> HOLY CR4P DAT EXISTS!? IMA TRY DAT ON MY DELL U2412M NOW!!!
> 
> Edit: everything looks incredibly small and blurr :C


I wouldn't advice it for desktop view. Is purely for gaming mostly. No need to change it to any of those resolutions before starting a game. They will be available in-game.









Try gaming at those custom 2560x1440, 2880x1600 or 3840x2160 resolutions and let us know what you think after that..


----------



## TobbbeSWE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> I wouldn't advice it for desktop view. Is purely for gaming mostly. No need to change it to any of those resolutions before starting a game. They will be available in-game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try gaming at those custom 2560x1440, 2880x1600 or 3840x2160 resolutions and let us know what you think after that..


I'm trying out following resolutions now.

Games
Assassins Creed 4 and BF4.

Screen is a Benq XL2720t 120hz

Got these resolutions to work at these speeds.
2560x1440 110hz Auto timings
2880x1600 100hz Auto timings
3840x2160 60hz Needed to set timing to 3 for this one to work.

EDIT

I have now tested and i cant see any difference between rendering the game at standard 1080p even comparing with 4k.
I think it's because me being so used to watching highest Anti aliasing possible in every game i play.

Only visually difference in BF4 was the battlehud being minusculed









*System specs*
*GPU* EVGA GTX 780 Ti SLI
*Motherboard* ASUS RAMPAGE IV BLACK EDITION CPU 4930K
*Memory* Dominator 16GB 2133 CL9 PSU Corsair AX 1200i
*Chassi* Corsair Carbide Air 540 *Screen* BenQ 27'' XL2720T 120Hz
*Hard-driv*e 2 Samsung SSD PRO 256GB *Cooling* Corsair Hydro H110


----------



## TobbbeSWE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> Arghhhh, I need new AB and volt mod for my evga reference!
> My card asic 75,9% is 100% stable to 1353/7800 MHz with 1,21V and with default ram in valley touches 1391Mhz but unstable(low score)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/rcqx84q


That it a insane clock for 1.212v Congrats fellow overcklocker!


----------



## immppa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> Arghhhh, I need new AB and volt mod for my evga reference!
> My card asic 75,9% is 100% stable to 1353/7800 MHz with 1,21V and with default ram in valley touches 1391Mhz but unstable(low score)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/rcqx84q


That is pretty low score. Are you sure that your card aint throthling?

Check this out! Aint mine score.. i took it from finnish forum.

http://murobbs.plaza.fi/testitulokset/979176-unigine-heaven-4-0-unigine-valley-6.html#post1712351482

You should get more points with those clocks..


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TobbbeSWE*
> 
> I'm trying out flowing resolutions now.
> 
> Games
> Assassins Creed 4 and BF4.
> 
> Screen is a Benq XL2720t 120hz
> 
> Got these resolutions to work at these speeds.
> 2560x1440 110hz Auto timings
> 2880x1600 100hz Auto timings
> 3840x2160 60hz Needed to set timing to 3 for this one to work.
> 
> EDIT
> 
> I have now tested and i cant see any difference between rendering the game at standard 1080p even comparing 4k.
> I think it's because me being so used to watching highest Anti aliasing possible in every game i play.
> System specs
> GPU EVGA GTX 780 Ti SLI
> MotherboardASUS RAMPAGE IV BLACK EDITION CPU 4930K
> Memory Dominator 16GB 2133 CL9 Nätagg Corsair AX 1200i
> Chassi Corsair Carbide Air 540 Skärm BenQ 27'' XL2720T 120Hz
> Hard-drive 2 Samsung SSD PRO 256GB Kylning Corsair Hydro H110


Well thats, unfortunate. I see a lot of difference. Mostly the games is way more sharp, the textures looks a lot better and more crisp and also I get nicer/warmer colors. In general it looks alot better.

There's something weird tho. Just tested BF4 and FC3 now. Taking screenshots doesnt look different besides the anti-aliaising applied by the downsampling and little sharpness.

But for real perceived difference I took some pics with my phone. I see a lot of difference, especially when playing.

So is it possible that maybe my NVCP quality settings or maybe even Plasma TV has something to do with that "improvement" instead of those higher reso's which I assume they looked a lot because of the games internal engine rendering 1449/4K or something?

Warning: Big previews in spoiler.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TobbbeSWE*
> 
> That it a insane clock for 1.212v Congrats fellow overcklocker!


Thanks! Need vmod for more OC and stability









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *immppa*
> 
> That is pretty low score. Are you sure that your card aint throthling?
> 
> Check this out! Aint mine score.. i took it from finnish forum.
> 
> http://murobbs.plaza.fi/testitulokset/979176-unigine-heaven-4-0-unigine-valley-6.html#post1712351482
> 
> You should get more points with those clocks..


I know, because it's unstable. I need fuel!









Ehm....you have 4930K 5GHz also...I have 4770K 4500Mhz .

My max 100% stable for now is 3590 pt with 1353/7800 1,21V.



http://imgur.com/OufiUv0


I benched 1366/7800 also but score is lower.
1370 and 1391 are only rapid test unstables with default ram.
I am limited by voltage.


----------



## ssgwright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> HOLY CR4P DAT EXISTS!? IMA TRY DAT ON MY DELL U2412M NOW!!!
> 
> Edit: everything looks incredibly small and blurr :C


on your desktop yes, don't use it for normal use just use it for games. now that you save the custom resolutions you will be able to select them in games that way when you exit the game to your desktop your monitor will automatically convert back to it's native resolution.


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> on your desktop yes, don't use it for normal use just use it for games. now that you save the custom resolutions you will be able to select them in games that way when you exit the game to your desktop your monitor will automatically convert back to it's native resolution.


Thankss!


----------



## skupples

Anyone in here have tips for Tri-Sli & getting it to function smoothly? I'm running it in surround, & so far has been nothing but stutters.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Anyone in here have tips for Tri-Sli & getting it to function smoothly? I'm running it in surround, & so far has been nothing but stutters.


My advice for this is pick a benchmark to see if it is running smoothly. Not a lot of titles have tri-sli support for the 780 TI yet, and no hope for quad either.


----------



## Netherwind

I'll try writing again since I got no help last time.

I need to fix my damn card (Palit 780Ti Jetstream) but I do not know what to do.

I had a few days without games crashing (well except for BF4 DX error) but today when trying to finish Far Cry 3 the game keeps crashing all the time (after 20-30 mins) where I previously could play for 2hrs without any problems. The FPS goes haywire with unforseen dips and before I gave up I went down to 30fps and stayed there.

Temps are really not the issue here since the card is at 74 degrees no matter if I keep it at stock clocks or OC (1232/7400).

What can I do to stabilise my card?


----------



## skupples

Driver sweeper in safe mode, if that doesn't work, reformat your computer.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Netherwind*
> 
> I'll try writing again since I got no help last time.
> 
> I need to fix my damn card (Palit 780Ti Jetstream) but I do not know what to do.
> 
> I had a few days without games crashing (well except for BF4 DX error) but today when trying to finish Far Cry 3 the game keeps crashing all the time (after 20-30 mins) where I previously could play for 2hrs without any problems. The FPS goes haywire with unforseen dips and before I gave up I went down to 30fps and stayed there.
> 
> Temps are really not the issue here since the card is at 74 degrees no matter if I keep it at stock clocks or OC (1232/7400).
> 
> What can I do to stabilise my card?


I would bump the voltage up two notches, lower to stock clocks, put fan on 90%.

Try again.


----------



## Netherwind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Driver sweeper in safe mode, if that doesn't work, reformat your computer.


I'm running 311.82 right now but I have thought about reformatting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> I would bump the voltage up two notches, lower to stock clocks, put fan on 90%.
> 
> Try again.


I cannot increase the voltage any more than I already have. Note that I'm running Palit BIOS.
Also it would be a shame decreasing the clocks more since I came from 680SLI


----------



## CroakV

Uninstall Thunder Master. Nuke it. Expunge it from your system. Sweep your drivers. Re-install drivers. Then install EVGA Precision X instead of Thunder Master.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Netherwind*
> 
> I'm running 311.82 right now but I have thought about reformatting.
> I cannot increase the voltage any more than I already have. Note that I'm running Palit BIOS.
> Also it would be a shame decreasing the clocks more since I came from 680SLI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


As we discussed before I don't believe the PTM is really giving you 1.21v. It just supports 1.21v imo.

And if I understand correct you are on stock Bios so I believe you are giving the card 1.187-1.20v at most.

So imo you are trying to run it with 1.187-1.2v on those clocks which is a bit high. So you have to lower the clocks and up the fan a bit or flash a custom bios.









If lowering the clocks to 1215-1228Mhz or flashing a custom bios doesnt solve it as you said you were running fine, the either clean every driver, temps(ccleaner, DDU) etc or start fresh.


----------



## fleetfeather

Will the vdroop ever be able to be fixed, or have nvidia not made it possible?


----------



## Rokku

I wanna join the club


----------



## brandon6199

Hey guys, let me know if this sounds normal.

I'm using my reference EVGA GTX 780 Ti with skyn3t's custom BIOS and have it watercooled with an EK-FC780 GTX Ti block - temps never exceed 40C under 100% full load. I have power target set at 200%, voltage set to 1.212v. ASIC is 83.7%

I am able to get 1320/7800mhz stable with NO issues whatsoever in Valley. I can have it running for hours and it's perfectly fine.

However, pretty much any games that I play will crash - OK, no problem. Need to work my way down, right?

My 100% stable 24/7 OC now is 1215/7500mhz. Anything higher will cause games like Battlefield 4, Crysis 3, BioShock Inifinite, etc. to crash almost instantaneously.

Does it seem odd that I literally had to take 105 mhz off my core in order to get my OC stable in games? Seems like a huge drop IMO...


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Hey guys, let me know if this sounds normal.
> 
> I'm using my reference EVGA GTX 780 Ti with skyn3t's custom BIOS and have it watercooled with an EK-FC780 GTX Ti block - temps never exceed 40C under 100% full load. I have power target set at 200%, voltage set to 1.212v. ASIC is 83.7%
> 
> I am able to get 1320/7800mhz stable with NO issues whatsoever in Valley. I can have it running for hours and it's perfectly fine.
> 
> However, pretty much any games that I play will crash - OK, no problem. Need to work my way down, right?
> 
> My 100% stable 24/7 OC now is 1215/7500mhz. Anything higher will cause games like Battlefield 4, Crysis 3, BioShock Inifinite, etc. to crash almost instantaneously.
> 
> Does it seem odd that I literally had to take 105 mhz off my core in order to get my OC stable in games? Seems like a huge drop IMO...


That is odd. Valley clocks are usually not stable in games but not to that point where you lose 100 mhz gaming.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

According to GPU-Z 0.7.5 my card's BIOS is 80.80.30.00.1A
I have the Gigabyte GTX780Ti OC Windforce version, it comes with the custom PCB of the GHz edition, even the speeds.
Without overclocking in Precision X I get 1150 GPU, same as GHz edition like I said.
What BIOS should I use for this card, since it's a custom PCB?
Or could I just save my current BIOS, modify it for volts and re-flash it?


----------



## GTXtreme

Howdy guys (and gals?) just wanted to pop in and say hi, been loving this site and thread and just registered now and added my validation. Looking forward to learning a lot !


----------



## Netherwind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> Uninstall Thunder Master. Nuke it. Expunge it from your system. Sweep your drivers. Re-install drivers. Then install EVGA Precision X instead of Thunder Master.


Allright, I'll do that. At least EVGA X lets me tweak the voltages. No idea why I cannot unlock voltage control in MSI AB.
The question is though...what driver should I use? .82 or .93?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> As we discussed before I don't believe the PTM is really giving you 1.21v. It just supports 1.21v imo.
> 
> And if I understand correct you are on stock Bios so I believe you are giving the card 1.187-1.20v at most.
> 
> So imo you are trying to run it with 1.187-1.2v on those clocks which is a bit high. So you have to lower the clocks and up the fan a bit or flash a custom bios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If lowering the clocks to 1215-1228Mhz or flashing a custom bios doesnt solve it as you said you were running fine, the either clean every driver, temps(ccleaner, DDU) etc or start fresh.


You are quite right there regarding the voltage. EVGA never says anything about 1.2 or so, just the usual 1.187.

I guess it's time to try flashing the BIOS if my luck with upping the voltage with this custom BIOS fails.

You spoke of the fan, but like I previously said, the card never ever goes above 74-75 degrees (fans at 80%).


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTXtreme*
> 
> Howdy guys (and gals?) just wanted to pop in and say hi, been loving this site and thread and just registered now and added my validation. Looking forward to learning a lot !


Welcome aboard overclock.net with your first post and welcome to the 780 TI club









You going to absolutely love this card and it's performance gaming. You'll find that there's some very knowledgeable people here that can help you with any of your questions, please feel free to ask.









P.S. Don't forget to fill out rig builder. I have a link that shows you how in my profile. We like to look at everyone systems here and it also helps when you do ask questions to know what you're dealing with.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rokku*
> 
> I wanna join the club
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Congrats









P.S. Love to see your rig too.







my signature has a link how to do it in spoiler.


----------



## mudvari

I think heaven 4.0 is more tasking on video cards than valley. Why don't you see if heaven run at the clocks you want....!!


----------



## Netherwind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> As we discussed before I don't believe the PTM is really giving you 1.21v. It just supports 1.21v imo.
> 
> And if I understand correct you are on stock Bios so I believe you are giving the card 1.187-1.20v at most.
> 
> So imo you are trying to run it with 1.187-1.2v on those clocks which is a bit high. So you have to lower the clocks and up the fan a bit or flash a custom bios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If lowering the clocks to 1215-1228Mhz or flashing a custom bios doesnt solve it as you said you were running fine, the either clean every driver, temps(ccleaner, DDU) etc or start fresh.


Wth, I sure am a slow learner. Seems like I MUST flash the card in order to attain 1.21v

Before I go through with this...if the flashing process fails, what do I do?
Don't really want to be stuck with a bricked card that costs more than my sofa.


----------



## Arizonian

What I find weird is that my voltage using stock BIOS in EVGA Precision X with .75mV boost overvolt, shows that it goes as high as 1.212v and reaches 111% power target. So not sure if it's being misread by Precision and if it doesn't support the 780Ti or not though.

Getting 1106 MHz Core - 1237 Core Boost and 1900 MHz Memory OC stable gaming 24/7.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mudvari*
> 
> I think heaven 4.0 is more tasking on video cards than valley. Why don't you see if heaven run at the clocks you want....!!


i second this







run valley for 20+min and you'll be pretty stable, it dosent really stress the mem that hard though but Bf4, crysis3 , the new batman will , there good to test mem overclocks


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> What I find weird is that my voltage using stock BIOS in EVGA Precision X with .75mV boost overvolt, shows that it goes as high as 1.212v and reaches 111% power target. So not sure if it's being misread by Precision and if it doesn't support the 780Ti or not though.
> 
> Getting 1106 MHz Core - 1237 Core Boost and 1900 MHz Memory OC stable gaming 24/7.


same thing happens to me with stock bios on my TI classy ? voltage goes up to 1.212 reading from PX and power target to 111% then will throttle down to for a second to 1.163v


----------



## 271973

I was playin DayZ earlier, a typically more CPU intensive game. My game runs between 30 and 60FPS in most area, and I noticed that my GPU is clocking at only 600Mhz or so, and about 60% Power usage. However, my GPU temp is always at 82c.

Is this normal? Why is the card so hot if it isn't using max power/clock?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enting*
> 
> I was playin DayZ earlier, a typically more CPU intensive game. My game runs between 30 and 60FPS in most area, and I noticed that my GPU is clocking at only 600Mhz or so, and about 60% Power usage. However, my GPU temp is always at 82c.
> 
> Is this normal? Why is the card so hot if it isn't using max power/clock?


did you set up a fan profile?


----------



## Rokku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Welcome aboard overclock.net with your first post and welcome to the 780 TI club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You going to absolutely love this card and it's performance gaming. You'll find that there's some very knowledgeable people here that can help you with any of your questions, please feel free to ask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Don't forget to fill out rig builder. I have a link that shows you how in my profile. We like to look at everyone systems here and it also helps when you do ask questions to know what you're dealing with.
> Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Love to see your rig too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my signature has a link how to do it in spoiler.


I updated my sig thanks for showing me how.


----------



## 271973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> did you set up a fan profile?


Yes it's on the default Precision X one which ramps the fan out quite a bit more than stock.

My card is a EVGA 780 Ti SC, with reference cooler.


----------



## Rokku

Just wanted to post this here. I did not wanna make a build log or anything, because there is really nothing special. No custom water cooling, not modding anything. Just wanted to show you guys my components.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enting*
> 
> Yes it's on the default Precision X one which ramps the fan out quite a bit more than stock.
> 
> My card is a EVGA 780 Ti SC, with reference cooler.


try setting up a custom fan profile see if that help's with temps


----------



## Rokku

Some pics from my now, old rig. AMD Radeon 5850, with a Phenom x4 955. Red Phantom full tower case.


----------



## lilchronic

does anyone know where the voltage read out point's are on the reference 780TI ???

i was testing voltage on my 780TI classy and @ 1.212v in PX my DMM was reading 1.265v on skynet's bios and on stock bios

i want to test my brothers reference 780ti but dont know where the voltage read out point's are on the reference card?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> does anyone know where the voltage read out point's are on the reference 780TI ???
> 
> i was testing voltage on my 780TI classy and @ 1.212v in PX my DMM was reading 1.265v on skynet's bios and on stock bios
> 
> i want to test my brothers reference 780ti but dont know where the voltage read out point's are on the reference card?


Ooof. We spent allot of time trying to find it on titan/780, then (i believe) FTW420 informed us it was on the chip side of the card.


----------



## Chronic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TobbbeSWE*
> 
> I'm trying out following resolutions now.
> 
> Games
> Assassins Creed 4 and BF4.
> 
> Screen is a Benq XL2720t 120hz
> 
> Got these resolutions to work at these speeds.
> 2560x1440 110hz Auto timings
> 2880x1600 100hz Auto timings
> 3840x2160 60hz Needed to set timing to 3 for this one to work.
> 
> EDIT
> 
> I have now tested and i cant see any difference between rendering the game at standard 1080p even comparing with 4k.
> I think it's because me being so used to watching highest Anti aliasing possible in every game i play.
> 
> Only visually difference in BF4 was the battlehud being minusculed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *System specs*
> *GPU* EVGA GTX 780 Ti SLI
> *Motherboard* ASUS RAMPAGE IV BLACK EDITION CPU 4930K
> *Memory* Dominator 16GB 2133 CL9 PSU Corsair AX 1200i
> *Chassi* Corsair Carbide Air 540 *Screen* BenQ 27'' XL2720T 120Hz
> *Hard-driv*e 2 Samsung SSD PRO 256GB *Cooling* Corsair Hydro H110


Its 2880x1620. Make sure you use the 1620 for 16:9 resolution.
2880/1.78 = 1620

That is one of my most used downsampling resolution. That and 2560x1440. anything over 3K resolution starts to get laggy and the image quality difference is almost un-noticeable on my 42" 1080p TV.


----------



## skupples

if you are running sli & having stuttering issues with AC4, try dumping physX onto the CPU, made a huge difference for me.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> if you are running sli & having stuttering issues with AC4, try dumping physX onto the CPU, made a huge difference for me.


Or just get a PhysX card.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

so the Gigabyte GHz editon 780Ti can just flash the Skyn3t Gigabyte modded BIOS correct? (does use custom pcb that's why I ask)


----------



## Netherwind

I wanted to flash but I'm unsure of which Skyn3t BIOS to use.

I currently have 80.80.30.00.0E and wondered if the Jetstream has a special BIOS or not.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> so the Gigabyte GHz editon 780Ti can just flash the Skyn3t Gigabyte modded BIOS correct? (does use custom pcb that's why I ask)


From what I understand, no.

The reference card bios has support for one fan only not the 3 that the Windforce has. This is why there is a seperate bios for EVGA SCX cooler equipped cards.

And there may be other changes as well due to the custom pcb.


----------



## Justinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Netherwind*
> 
> I wanted to flash but I'm unsure of which Skyn3t BIOS to use.
> 
> I currently have 80.80.30.00.0E and wondered if the Jetstream has a special BIOS or not.


Exactly what I was about to ask! FTR I did try to flash, but when it said "PCI subsystem mismatch" I thought I'd better ask the question before overriding...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Or just get a PhysX card.


Tried dedicating physX to the third titan, it didn't like it what so ever. Much much smoother to dump it on the CPU. Don't ask me why, probably fail programming.


----------



## Joeking78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> so the Gigabyte GHz editon 780Ti can just flash the Skyn3t Gigabyte modded BIOS correct? (does use custom pcb that's why I ask)


I have the Giga 780 TI Windforce...custom PCB with twin 8pin power connectors, I flashed the Giga Skyn3t bios and it works fine.


----------



## micromini

Hi guys.

I have tried different bioses for my Gainward 780ti.

I have both flashed Version 80.80.30.00.80 - 80.80.30.00.01 without any problems.

is there a difference between them that i should be worried about?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeking78*
> 
> I have the Giga 780 TI Windforce...custom PCB with twin 8pin power connectors, I flashed the Giga Skyn3t bios and it works fine.


Once more to make it clear for a new members.

Any GPU shipped with 80.80.xx.xx.xx bios is B1 chip it means only flash the GPU with vBios 80.80.xx.xx.xx only. Any A1 chip first batch GPU with .36,.37,3A will not work with the last bios revision 80.80 and vise versa.

About GPU with 6-8 pin and 8-8 pin my vBios will work 100% with it. It may only change on kingpin new Classy Ti.

Take care you guys.

sky will be back to OCN with a lot time. I just need to accomodate in my new work first. But I have kept my eyes on all my threa's and subbed thread's. My response is a bit slow, I do what can now.


----------



## skupples




----------



## Garrett1974NL

Thanks for your replies Joeking78 and skyn3t








Really appreciate it


----------



## Justinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Netherwind*
> 
> I wanted to flash but I'm unsure of which Skyn3t BIOS to use.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I currently have 80.80.30.00.0E and wondered if the Jetstream has a special BIOS or not.


@Netherwind I just flashed skyn3t's Palit bios (80.80.30.00.01) to replace my Palit Jetstream's 80.80.30.00.0E and it's working without an issue. Hope that helps!


----------



## GTXtreme




----------



## Netherwind

@Skyn3t

Thank you for trying to clear it up







I'm still learning.

Though I'm not sure if I misunderstood you - it sounded like the A1 chip cannot have a 80.80 BIOS but how do you then explain this?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justinator*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> @Netherwind I just flashed skyn3t's Palit bios (80.80.30.00.01) to replace my Palit Jetstream's 80.80.30.00.0E and it's working without an issue. Hope that helps!


Thanks for the confirmation. I'll get right to it.


----------



## koolmande

So I am running two 780 ti's in SLI And I'm a bit confused on how to use this to flash my bios with these graphics cards and these new programs. This is my first time using a BIOS Flashing for GPU's. I downloaded all the attachments I use and I'm wondering what I run to flash my bios? Sorry if I missed it in the thread, I didn't see where it said how to.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koolmande*
> 
> So I am running two 780 ti's in SLI And I'm a bit confused on how to use this to flash my bios with these graphics cards and these new programs. This is my first time using a BIOS Flashing for GPU's. I downloaded all the attachments I use and I'm wondering what I run to flash my bios? Sorry if I missed it in the thread, I didn't see where it said how to.


drag the bios into the ez3flash folder, re-name it x.rom
open ezflash
run #1 which is protectoff, disables the eeprom write protection
run #4, which is override GPU id mismatch (protection from other vendor's bios) after that.
run #5(for first gpu flash), press y, let it flesh, next run #6(second gpu flash)


----------



## koolmande

I found it never mind







Sorry.


----------



## koolmande

And I have a question, is there any way I change the max Voltage of this modded bios?


----------



## koolmande

How do I know if it worked? is there a message or something?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koolmande*
> 
> And I have a question, is there any way I change the max Voltage of this modded bios?


The max voltage is 1.212. The bios will unlock this. This is as far as it goes w/o hard modding as far as I know.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koolmande*
> 
> How do I know if it worked? is there a message or something?


It will give a message that says "system screen may blink, something something, 10 seconds
.....

then it will go back to the main menu, = win. MAKE sure you restart your system after the flash, & re-install your drivers.


----------



## causese1990

Hi , i can't adjust my 780 TI voltage in AB.
i flashed the palit (modified) bios onto my custom 780 ti jetstream.

do i have to do something else first or was the bios for reference cards only?


----------



## Netherwind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justinator*
> 
> @Netherwind I just flashed skyn3t's Palit bios (80.80.30.00.01) to replace my Palit Jetstream's 80.80.30.00.0E and it's working without an issue. Hope that helps!


Flashed successfully but with weird results.

GPU-Z says my default clock i 1046MHz but running Heaven or games stock makes the clock go at 993MHz?!?

Guess I'll have to use huge OC in EVGA to attain 1200MHz or more.

Also EVGA says max Power Target is 130% for some weird reason.


----------



## GTXtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Netherwind*
> 
> Flashed successfully but with weird results.
> 
> GPU-Z says my default clock i 1046MHz but running Heaven or games stock makes the clock go at 993MHz?!?
> 
> Guess I'll have to use huge OC in EVGA to attain 1200MHz or more.
> 
> Also EVGA says max Power Target is 130% for some weird reason.


Yes that correct, the base clock in the bios was lifted to 1045MHz and boost was disabled. So if you want to reach 1200MHZ you need to overclock via Precision or modify the bios file. The power target was also lifted to 130% so it could draw more power for overclocking without reaching its TDP and throttling, so all seem good with your flash.


----------



## JONDJ23

Hey everyone, I'm going to receive my evga acx 780 ti pretty soon and I just want to know what are the temps on single and on sli thanks!


----------



## Netherwind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTXtreme*
> 
> Yes that correct, the base clock in the bios was lifted to 1045MHz and boost was disabled. So if you want to reach 1200MHZ you need to overclock via Precision or modify the bios file. The power target was also lifted to 130% so it could draw more power for overclocking without reaching its TDP and throttling, so all seem good with your flash.


I thought the Skyn3t BIOS said 200% PT for example.
I cant modify the BIOS myself, since I lack the knowledge.


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JONDJ23*
> 
> Hey everyone, I'm going to receive my evga acx 780 ti pretty soon and I just want to know what are the temps on single and on sli thanks!


Hot and hotter. To be precise, ACX hot is cooler than the hot on a reference card, and SLI hotter is, well, hotter than SLI on a reference card.

Great choice for a single card, bad call for SLI in most cases, and an outright waste of a few bucks if you're going to water cool.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Netherwind*
> 
> Flashed successfully but with weird results.
> 
> GPU-Z says my default clock i 1046MHz but running Heaven or games stock makes the clock go at 993MHz?!?
> 
> Guess I'll have to use huge OC in EVGA to attain 1200MHz or more.
> 
> Also EVGA says max Power Target is 130% for some weird reason.


Make sure you un-install, & re-install your drivers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *causese1990*
> 
> Hi , i can't adjust my 780 TI voltage in AB.
> i flashed the palit (modified) bios onto my custom 780 ti jetstream.
> 
> do i have to do something else first or was the bios for reference cards only?


you need to be using precX. I don't think AB has had an update to fully support 780Ti yet, hell neither has precX, but it's the better option.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Guess 'my' new BIOS won't help overclock my memory more... even 7400 is unstable, see ppl everywhere with 7600+ speeds *envy*


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Guess 'my' new BIOS won't help overclock my memory more... even 7400 is unstable, see ppl everywhere with 7600+ speeds *envy*


Just gotta try different bios. Some of them have better memory timings than others. (on my titans)going to skyn3t's rev 2 asus bios made a huge difference for my memory clocks.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Guess 'my' new BIOS won't help overclock my memory more... even 7400 is unstable, see ppl everywhere with 7600+ speeds *envy*


memory has las to do with the vBios you are just unlucky with your memory

just because someone got 7600 on the memory means you will get there too

I have 2 780 TIs with one I can get 8300 on the memory on the other one only 8000

it is all lucky mate some just clock higher


----------



## skupples

In comparison to above comment. My #2 titan could barely handle +150, then I flashed it with Sky's modded asus tian bios, and now it can do +500 easy, haven't tried to go further.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Guess 'my' new BIOS won't help overclock my memory more... even 7400 is unstable, see ppl everywhere with 7600+ speeds *envy*


What's your core clock?

Mines 1106 MHz Core / 1237 Boost stable and can't further on stock BIOS but seen others get higher. My memory though does hit 7600 MHz Memory. All luck.


----------



## skupples

furmark is death to kepler. All it's going to do is force it to throttle, then take power draw up to as high as humanly possible.

It's highly unrealistic, out of date, and only good for benching power draw.


----------



## causese1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> furmark is death to kepler. All it's going to do is force it to throttle, then take power draw up to as high as humanly possible.
> 
> It's highly unrealistic, out of date, and only good for benching power draw.


what do you do for testing GPU OC stability?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *causese1990*
> 
> what do you do for testing GPU OC stability?


I've found that Heaven 4.0 is a good stability test personally. Much better than Valley.

Two other good ones are Far Cry 3 and Tomb Raider.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *causese1990*
> 
> what do you do for testing GPU OC stability?


The games I play, heaven, 3dmark firestrike EXTREME... Stuff like that, valley is more of an epeen than it is a real stability checker.

If the intended application for your card is gaming, then test it in the games you play.

pretty much every application is going to have a different max possible clock speed, this is why OC utilities give us profile options, though you can go lazy mode & just have a set & forget if you really want.


----------



## causese1990

Thanks for giving me hope.









I hope the basic edition of heaven 4.0 does the job


----------



## windowszp

Just ordered MSI 780 ti Gaming









This is the most expensive card I have ever bought lol


----------



## causese1990

How can i find out the current gpu clock my graphics card is operating with?

in GPU-Z it says:

Sensor tab: 1105
Graphics Card tab: 1146 Mhz

right now i don't know when to increase the power limit









and how many ungine heaven runs should i do?


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Ghostdog99... 'only' 8000? That's the magic 8GHz barrier man, you should call yourself LuckyDog99









Lot of responses in 1h20m lol... well with my normal bios I ran 1200 gaming, no memory overclock, at least in BF4.
Going to try with 1.21v (default now) and see what the card can do, memory timings can play a role indeed, could take a while for me to discover what the card can do, IF it's any better than stock bios.
Flashing went great, I FUBARed an Asus GTX780 the other day, managed to reflash it with the backup bios though, with the help of a 2nd card, not something you want to do again


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Ghostdog99... 'only' 8000? That's the magic 8GHz barrier man, you should call yourself LuckyDog99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lot of responses in 1h20m lol... well with my normal bios I ran 1200 gaming, no memory overclock, at least in BF4.
> Going to try with 1.21v (default now) and see what the card can do, memory timings can play a role indeed, could take a while for me to discover what the card can do, IF it's any better than stock bios.
> Flashing went great, I FUBARed an Asus GTX780 the other day, managed to reflash it with the backup bios though, with the help of a 2nd card, not something you want to do again


yes but my 780 Tis are Classifieds so they tend to OC better than reference 780 Tis


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *causese1990*
> 
> How can i find out the current gpu clock my graphics card is operating with?
> 
> in GPU-Z it says:
> 
> Sensor tab: 1105
> Graphics Card tab: 1146 Mhz
> 
> right now i don't know when to increase the power limit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and how many ungine heaven runs should i do?


If you are running with PrecisionX to overclock, you can enable an onscreen readout of your card.

Go into monitoring and click on gpu clock then check the box for onscreen display.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

I do have a little more coil whine now, since the 0.05v increase to 1.21v.
Anyone else care to comment if they have coil whine?
-edit- so far 7500 memory no problems in BF4... will test further


----------



## causese1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> If you are running with PrecisionX to overclock, you can enable an onscreen readout of your card.
> 
> Go into monitoring and click on gpu clock then check the box for onscreen display.


"show in logitech keyboard lcd display" / "show in tray icon" ?
edit: nevermind i needed rivatuner stat server

PrecisionX is acting weird. Doesn't show clocks past 1045 MHZ. I even increased power target to 130% no change.

GPU-Z gpu tab says 1201, sensor tab says 1045 and precisionx says 1045mhz too.

When i run furmark for a second it shows 1200 Mhz.

should i leave k boost disabled?


----------



## mfranco702

Joining the club,expecting one more for SLI

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/zqa7w/


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> furmark is death to kepler. All it's going to do is force it to throttle, then take power draw up to as high as humanly possible.
> 
> It's highly unrealistic, out of date, and only good for benching power draw.


Wise words! +rep'd


----------



## xabierr

Once you flash to skynet bios , do you guys put the power target to the max ?


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xabierr*
> 
> Once you flash to skynet bios , do you guys put the power target to the max ?


I suppose it won't hurt OC-capabilities








mfranco702, then don't tell the wife, simple








and if you buy a second one and she does find out *ouch*


----------



## koolmande

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> Hot and hotter. To be precise, ACX hot is cooler than the hot on a reference card, and SLI hotter is, well, hotter than SLI on a reference card.
> 
> Great choice for a single card, bad call for SLI in most cases, and an outright waste of a few bucks if you're going to water cool.


Don't judge it till you have it yourself







. Running mine in sli water cooled and not a problem in the world







. 1350 mhz and 7550 mhz without any artifacting going on







.


----------



## causese1990

I'm confused. Do i need to increase Powerlimit at all on my 780 ti?

I ended up at 1235MHZ GPU clock and 3802 Memory clock without touching power limit?

My 3d 11 mark score shows 14889 score.

Are these results legit? I'm not really into benching

I don't know if my GPU can be trusted and if my GPU really hit those clocks.

should i be worried about my gpu blowing up? it has custom coolers (jetstream)


----------



## skupples

It's not going to hurt anything, it's only going to use the power if it needs it.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *causese1990*
> 
> I'm confused. Do i need to increase Powerlimit at all on my 780 ti?
> 
> I ended up at 1235MHZ GPU clock and 3802 Memory clock without touching power limit?
> 
> My 3d 11 mark score shows 14889 score.
> 
> Are these results legit? I'm not really into benching
> 
> I don't know if my GPU can be trusted and if my GPU really hit those clocks.
> 
> should i be worried about my gpu blowing up? it has custom coolers (jetstream)


you can go up higher and higher on core and memory clocks, but the gpu will throttle down if the power limit is set to stock. Higher power allows the card to take more watts from the psu so it doesnt have to throttle the clock speeds.


----------



## causese1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> you can go up higher and higher on core and memory clocks, but the gpu will throttle down if the power limit is set to stock. Higher power allows the card to take more watts from the psu so it doesnt have to throttle the clock speeds.


how do i find out when i have to increase power limits?
i want the GPU to use those 1235+- core clock and not throttle down

i'm using a modified bios and the max power target i can set is 130%

precision x monitoring shows 1235. gpu-z too.

at 1270~ the first artifacts appear

My PSU: 750w xfx core edition
CPU: 4820k @4.5ghz

my main problem is that i don't know if those 1235 mhz are real

edit: does power limit increase temperature?


----------



## koolmande

So after about 15 minutes of playing dayz, I get massive and unplayable pixel artification, and my sound goes away as soon as I launch any game, I've completely turned all OC's off.. any ideas?

*edit* I also didn't turn anything up too much, no voltage changes or anything like that so I think it might have been the bios? Or I possibly didn't install the bios correctly?

*EDIT #2* I have a 80+ gold certified 1000 watt PSU, I don't think I'm maxing out but could it be possible? I'm using a 4930k.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *causese1990*
> 
> how do i find out when i have to increase power limits?
> i want the GPU to use those 1235+- core clock and not throttle down
> 
> i'm using a modified bios and the max power target i can set is 130%
> 
> precision x monitoring shows 1235. gpu-z too.
> 
> at 1270~ the first artifacts appear
> 
> My PSU: 750w xfx core edition
> CPU: 4820k @4.5ghz
> 
> my main problem is that i don't know if those 1235 mhz are real


Try a higher wattage PSU!! You will start to encroach on PSU pretty quick when bolting both a Ti and 2011 CPU.


----------



## fleetfeather

A single overvolted 780 Ti and overvolted 4820k will be fine on a 750w psu


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> A single overvolted 780 Ti and overvolted 4820k will be fine on a 750w psu


We just had an OCN member blow his 1000watt while benching his 780Ti and 4930k, just sayin'


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> We just had an OCN member blow his 1000watt while benching his 780Ti and 4930k, just sayin'


If I'm not mistaken szeged has a Classified with modded BIOS.


----------



## koolmande

After updating to this bios I can't change back to stock bios :x anyone know how I can?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koolmande*
> 
> After updating to this bios I can't change back to stock bios :x anyone know how I can?


The same way you flashed to the modded bios. w/o having to disable eeprom, or id mismatch.


----------



## koolmande

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The same way you flashed to the modded bios. w/o having to disable eeprom, or id mismatch.


Me, being the dumbass I am, completely forgot to save the stock bios







(yay for skipping over a step...) Anywhere I can download it :/?


----------



## Chronic1

I've always used option 3 on EZflash. Option 3 is Normal flash. Should I be doing the other options instead? I never had a problem with normal flash.

Right now I am using the Asus reference vBIOS linked in the op. Originally I had the 780ti reference vBIOS but I decided to switch to the ASUS one because the bios version matches my stock bios perfectly.

Also guys... DO NOT USE TOMB RAIDER BENCHMARK WITH TRESSFX ENABLED TO STRESS YOUR GPU OVERCLOCK!!!!!!

TressFX is for AMD GPU's and will artifact you down to a much lower core clock. Im thinking its a driver issue. I have to lower my core clock to 1270mhz to stop the artifacts. Increasing the core voltage does nothing! 1270mhz @ 1.137 is stable in TombRaider w/ tressfx. Raising the core voltage to 1.212 does NOTHING!!!

Now i tested this in Heaven bench, Valley, BF4 200% res scale, and several other games. I can do 1326mhz @ 1.212v without artifacts. In Valley I can do 1353mhz @ 1.212 without artifacts. Heaven shows artifacts until I lower to 1326mhz. Tomb Raider w/ TressFX shows artifacts until I lower to 1270mhz. Then I can go further and lower core voltage to 1.137. Something is wrong with TRESSFX on Nvidia hardware.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> If I'm not mistaken szeged has a Classified with modded BIOS.


He does I believe, that's why I mentioned it. Since it was a 250watt difference, it might just be applicable.

I had my M6I with [email protected] and a 780Ti on stock bios pull over 650watts. And there is only 9 GT AP-14's an SSD and D5 vario in the mix. Volting a GPU and CPU can make total wattage jump really quickly was all I'm saying.


----------



## TelFiRE

Ok, you guys are scaring me.

I have the EVGA 500W 80+ Gold PSU that came with my Hadron Air. I currently have a 780 in it but just placed a Step Up order for a 780 TI.

I don't know a ton about the differences between PSUs but from all my research this would handle 780 TI + i7 no problem. On the +12V rail, it's 40A/480W.

I really want to verify my understanding here. The Max TDP of the 780 TI (stock Bios) is 250W, and my 4770K at 84W. So no matter what I do with sliders, as long as I don't replace the Bios I won't go over that. Correct?

Does anyone have some advice for making sure I don't take any risks with this PSU? My feeling is that it's more than enough to do some OCing, but obviously could get into trouble if I try to go crazy, but without any OCing experience I'm very nervous to start.


----------



## Netherwind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Make sure you un-install, & re-install your drivers.
> you need to be using precX. I don't think AB has had an update to fully support 780Ti yet, hell neither has precX, but it's the better option.


I'll do that now.

Done some testing and so far been unlucky with the core (unless the EVGA readings are incorrect) but the memory clocked way better now! Nailed a full run in Valley at 7600MHz









It's late here so I'll try to stabilise the core at ~1250 tomorrow and then I'm happy. 1250/7600 would be a perfect 24/7 OC. Think it's reasonable?

Question though, does ASIC roughly tell how high I can clock the core? Low ASIC = low clocks?

And someone talked about trying different BIOSes but AFAIK Skyn3t only has one BIOS for the Palit card.

EDIT - Valley and GPU-Z still says 1046 but EVGA and GPU-Z monitor says 993MHz
Perhaps something for *Skyn3t* to check out? The Palit BIOS may not be appropriate for the Jetstream version or something?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> We just had an OCN member blow his 1000watt while benching his 780Ti and 4930k, just sayin'


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> If I'm not mistaken szeged has a Classified with modded BIOS.


im thinking it was just a defective unit from the start, it was under a week old before it blew its lid, and i was putting som crazy stress onto it, i had another 1000w from evga that ran perfectly fine at the same stress levels, every now and then a bad one makes it past the assembly line, i dont blame evga for it, especially since they are already working on an rma for me







In the mean time i ordered a evga 1000w P2 from amazon to get here on monday so i can continue to torture my cards


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> We just had an OCN member blow his 1000watt while benching his 780Ti and 4930k, just sayin'


Szeged's blown unit wouldn't of been due to capacity. Fairly sure his blown unit was one EVGA notified for recall a few months ago


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Szeged's blown unit wouldn't of been due to capacity. Fairly sure his blown unit was one EVGA notified for recall a few months ago


it was actually the unit they gave me to replace the one they recalled lol, so much for that lol.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> it was actually the unit they gave me to replace the one they recalled lol, so much for that lol.


That is kinda lame haha


----------



## causese1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Netherwind*
> 
> I'll do that now.
> 
> Done some testing and so far been unlucky with the core (unless the EVGA readings are incorrect) but the memory clocked way better now! Nailed a full run in Valley at 7600MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's late here so I'll try to stabilise the core at ~1250 tomorrow and then I'm happy. 1250/7600 would be a perfect 24/7 OC. Think it's reasonable?
> 
> Question though, does ASIC roughly tell how high I can clock the core? Low ASIC = low clocks?
> 
> And someone talked about trying different BIOSes but AFAIK Skyn3t only has one BIOS for the Palit card.
> 
> EDIT - Valley and GPU-Z still says 1046 but EVGA and GPU-Z monitor says 993MHz
> Perhaps something for *Skyn3t* to check out? The Palit BIOS may not be appropriate for the Jetstream version or something?


oh you have the jetstream too?

i had the same issues then i just enabled k-boost in evga precision -> voltage and restarted my computer.

what's ur max power target?


----------



## NinjaSushi2

So. What is the general consensus for which Ti overclocks the best underwater? Classified? Lightning? That new kingpin? Just wondering before I buy one. Thanks y'all. Figured the Ti club is the best place to ask.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaSushi2*
> 
> So. What is the general consensus for which Ti overclocks the best underwater? Classified? Lightning? That new kingpin? Just wondering before I buy one. Thanks y'all. Figured the Ti club is the best place to ask.


Under water they should all perform similarly because temps become an issue, not the card model.

My personal favorite is the classified, but the lightning is more extreme hardware side and software voltage side.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Under water they should all perform similarly because temps become an issue, not the card model.
> 
> My personal favorite is the classified, but the lightning is more extreme hardware side and software voltage side.


When did they announce a Lightning 780 Ti? I missed that.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> When did they announce a Lightning 780 Ti? I missed that.


They haven't yet but it should be soon I'm guessing, they also have to work on the 290x lightning lol


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> They haven't yet but it should be soon I'm guessing, they also have to work on the 290x lightning lol


Yeah, I'm thinking the 780 Ti might get skipped for Lightning.

Instead, MSI is using up all the Elpida memory for the 290x Lightning!


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Yeah, I'm thinking the 780 Ti might get skipped for Lightning.
> 
> Instead, MSI is using up all the Elpida memory for the 290x Lightning!


I think MSI is trying to compete with EVGA in a show down

780 TI kingpin vs 290x lightning

from the PCB pictures thy are even adding a extra 6 pin just like the kingpin 780 TI


----------



## VSG

^ And one of those cards will be my choice


----------



## GhostDog99

I know im getting 2 780 ti kingpins

going to sell my 2 780 to get them

than one of my rigs will have kingpin SLI

and the other will have classified SLI


----------



## VSG

lol I don't think you understand what a spare rig means


----------



## koolmande

Back again with more issues... When ever I run a benchmark I get everything flawless and what not, but in ANY game (minesweep included...) I get CRAZY ridiculous artifacting (even with everything turned off!) Any suggestions, I honestly can't do anything until this gets fixed... The games just crash after like 3 seconds of playing it...


----------



## VSG

Well you are just overclocked too far to be game stable, that's all. This is assuming you are overclocked, that is.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> lol I don't think you understand what a spare rig means


it is not really spare they are both main rigs I work over seas a lot so I have 2 apartments because I do 2 weeks in the US NY and 2 weeks in Israel

so I have a rig for when im in the US and a rig for when im in Israel


----------



## VSG

Aha that makes a lot more sense now.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koolmande*
> 
> Back again with more issues... When ever I run a benchmark I get everything flawless and what not, but in ANY game (minesweep included...) I get CRAZY ridiculous artifacting (even with everything turned off!) Any suggestions, I honestly can't do anything until this gets fixed... The games just crash after like 3 seconds of playing it...


Try to increase your PT & Voltage a bit, but leave the clocks stock. Remember, the modded bios has an increased base clock... @least I tihnk it does.


----------



## koolmande

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Aha that makes a lot more sense now.


I haven't even touched the core / mem clocks, It only happens when I install the modded bios, the regular one works just fine. Any ideas?


----------



## VSG

What Skupples said- increase the power limit and core voltage a bit and see if that helps.


----------



## koolmande

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> What Skupples said- increase the power limit and core voltage a bit and see if that helps.


I did that all the way to the max, sadly nothing. I might try and do a fresh windows install, might just be that (i've been having issues with windows for about a week already).


----------



## Smoot178

Has anyone in here put 2 EVGA superclocked 780ti's in SLI and hooked up 3 1440p in surround? What kind of fps are you getting in games like BF4?


----------



## mfranco702

Is it normal that this bad boy does 1100 MHz on stock volts 3DMark 11? or I got a really good gpu? I have the regular 780 Ti non superclocked, seems I can push it a bit more.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfranco702*
> 
> is it normal that this bad boy does 1100 MHz on stock volts 3DMark 11? or I got a really good gpu? I have the regular 780Ti non superclocked, seems I can pushet a bit more.


Passing 3dmark11 @1100Mhz is pretty typical with a 780 ti with stock voltage looking around the forum


----------



## DokoBG

Hey guys. Can we determine what is going on with Tomb Rider and tressFX please ? Lets get a few ppl to test the damn game because that's the only game that makes my card unstable. I have played BF4 about 4 hours at 1440p all maxed out 4xAA the other day with 1200/7600 but when I fired up TR, it crashed after about 20 minutes gaming . So what i did was i lower my clcoks to 1170/7600 and yesterday i played TR for about 1 hour and a half with no problems, but today with the same settings it crashed in about 5 minutes after i started the game... I have also played Metro LL with no problems, its just that Tomb Rider is messing up. I feel like tressFX might have some sort of issues with the 331 drivers or something.


----------



## mfranco702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Passing 3dmark11 @1100Mhz is pretty typical with a 780 ti with stock voltage looking around the forum


well then I guess isnt a reason to be amazed... maybe 1150 or 1200 will tell the kind of a chip I got.


----------



## MlNDSTORM

Just going back to stock bios, any little overclock and my PC restarts....I have a Corsair 750M and my 3570k is running at 4.5 ghz, I doubt it's my psu....It's just not stable...was more stable with stock bios.

I'm new fairly new to oc, I followed the guide in the original post..and at max volts I can only add+200 to the gpu clock..and even then it crashes still in Batman AO..


----------



## Chronic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MlNDSTORM*
> 
> Just going back to stock bios, any little overclock and my PC restarts....I have a Corsair 750M and my 3570k is running at 4.5 ghz, I doubt it's my psu....It's just not stable...was more stable with stock bios.
> 
> I'm new fairly new to oc, I followed the guide in the original post..and at max volts I can only add+200 to the gpu clock..and even then it crashes still in Batman AO..


+200 is not bad at all.


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koolmande*
> 
> Don't judge it till you have it yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Running mine in sli water cooled and not a problem in the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . 1350 mhz and 7550 mhz without any artifacting going on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Um, but aren't those ACX coolers sitting in a box somewhere now if you're on water?









That was my point...not that ACX coolers are bad, but that they're not good in SLI compared to the reference blowers, and are _totally_ a waste to pay _extra_ for if you're planning on water cooling, _unless_ they come attached to a Classified.


----------



## Joeking78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MlNDSTORM*
> 
> Just going back to stock bios, any little overclock and my PC restarts....I have a Corsair 750M and my 3570k is running at 4.5 ghz, I doubt it's my psu....It's just not stable...was more stable with stock bios.
> 
> I'm new fairly new to oc, I followed the guide in the original post..and at max volts I can only add+200 to the gpu clock..and even then it crashes still in Batman AO..


Which overclocking tool are you using?


----------



## MlNDSTORM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeking78*
> 
> Which overclocking tool are you using?


EVGA Precision X, should I use MSI AB?


----------



## Joeking78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MlNDSTORM*
> 
> EVGA Precision X, should I use MSI AB?


Precision is fine.

Do you have any other clocking tools installed? If so remove them.

And have you tried any other volt mod software? Anything volt mod/clocking related should be removed, only skyn3t bios and precision.


----------



## AcidExtraction

Just picked up a PNY 780 Ti enthusiast edition from Fry's electronics while visiting family in Phoenix









I go home tomorrow and was wondering if it came with any games? What is the process? Overlord tempest comes in on Wednesday!!!


----------



## Chronic1

4K video!

I love my 780ti


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeking78*
> 
> Precision is fine.
> 
> Do you have any other clocking tools installed? If so remove them.
> 
> And have you tried any other volt mod software? Anything volt mod/clocking related should be removed, only skyn3t bios and precision.


By the way, how does YOUR Gigabyte with custom PCB oc?


----------



## Joeking78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> By the way, how does YOUR Gigabyte with custom PCB oc?


1295 core, 7400 memory is the best I can get on air...thinking about putting them under water but will probably get a couple of Kingpins when they come out so will wait.

Does your TI come with 2x 8 pin power socket too?

All the reviews I read about the TI Windforce they had 8pin/6pin and 106% max Power Target...mine has 116% PT stock.


----------



## MlNDSTORM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeking78*
> 
> Precision is fine.
> 
> Do you have any other clocking tools installed? If so remove them.
> 
> And have you tried any other volt mod software? Anything volt mod/clocking related should be removed, only skyn3t bios and precision.


Thanks, I'll try this when I wake up it's 4am here in Los Angeles....








And no, just MSI and EVGA Precision...and no other mods...I did have a GTX 670 installed, but I don't think that should be an issue.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeking78*
> 
> 1295 core, 7400 memory is the best I can get on air...thinking about putting them under water but will probably get a couple of Kingpins when they come out so will wait.
> 
> Does your TI come with 2x 8 pin power socket too?
> 
> All the reviews I read about the TI Windforce they had 8pin/6pin and 106% max Power Target...mine has 116% PT stock.


Yep 116% and 2x8 pins, it's really a GHz edition without the backplate (which if fugly anyway)

Probably going water on this beast though


----------



## Netherwind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *causese1990*
> 
> oh you have the jetstream too?
> 
> i had the same issues then i just enabled k-boost in evga precision -> voltage and restarted my computer.
> 
> what's ur max power target?


Tried K-Boost but it just locks 3D mode while idling in Windows, the core is still at 993MHz.

Max Power is 130%

What have I done wrong?


----------



## Netherwind

Tried doing a Valley at below settings but couldn't quite complete it since the screen blinked and froze for a moment then continued.

The weird thing here is the Power usage, it never gets above 80%
With my stock bios it wandered up to 110%

Also my clock seems to be stuck at 1046MHz in 2D mode for some reason


----------



## koolmande

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> Um, but aren't those ACX coolers sitting in a box somewhere now if you're on water?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was my point...not that ACX coolers are bad, but that they're not good in SLI compared to the reference blowers, and are _totally_ a waste to pay _extra_ for if you're planning on water cooling, _unless_ they come attached to a Classified.


I guess.


----------



## koolmande

So, even after doing a fresh windows install all of my games either have unplayable artification or "is not responding" as soon as getting to the main menu, anyone have an idea :/?

*edit* The farthest I got into a game was to the mainmenu and then "the instruction at 0x711b694b referenced memory at 0x32348080. The memory could not be written. Click on OK to terminate the program", going to try updating to windows 8.1. And when may the kingpin edition be released? If there is even a release date or suspected one.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koolmande*
> 
> And when may the kingpin edition be released? If there is even a release date or suspected one.


http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-240-EA have preorder.. ETA: 24/01/14


----------



## koolmande

Thank you soooo much. Shame they only went with 3072 vram.


----------



## VSG

That OcUK pre-order is for another pre-order FYI, EVGA is doing these build-to-order.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smoot178*
> 
> Has anyone in here put 2 EVGA superclocked 780ti's in SLI and hooked up 3 1440p in surround? What kind of fps are you getting in games like BF4?


well, I can tell you that in 1080p surround w/ 3x titans I get well over 4gb vram usage in most new titles, and over 3gb with NO AA... Though, i'm starting to think that more memory is used due to tri-sli.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koolmande*
> 
> Thank you soooo much. Shame they only went with 3072 vram.


lesigh, & no one believed me in the KingPin news thread. EVEN THOUGH!!!! Jacob came in here him self & said it was only going to be 3gb. Overclocking cards will always come with a "low" amount of Vram, as mo ram mo problems.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Netherwind*
> 
> Tried doing a Valley at below settings but couldn't quite complete it since the screen blinked and froze for a moment then continued.
> 
> The weird thing here is the Power usage, it never gets above 80%
> With my stock bios it wandered up to 110%
> 
> Also my clock seems to be stuck at 1046MHz in 2D mode for some reason
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I had the same problem and what I did was going to 'Nvidia Control Panel' / Manage 3-D settings / Global tab / make sure 'single monitor display' is selected and in performance you have 'adaptive' selected.

When I first did it I thought it wasn't working but I hadn't given it enough time or it may have happened after a reboot. So reboot your system and you should notice that it will down clock again. This is off the top of my head so I may be a little off in my directions.


----------



## skupples

isn't the single/multiple/compatible display stuff for OGL content only?


----------



## Netherwind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I had the same problem and what I did was going to 'Nvidia Control Panel' / Manage 3-D settings / Global tab / make sure 'single monitor display' is selected and in performance you have 'adaptive' selected.
> 
> When I first did it I thought it wasn't working but I hadn't given it enough time or it may have happened after a reboot. So reboot your system and you should notice that it will down clock again. This is off the top of my head so I may be a little off in my directions.


Looks like a restart fixed it, thanks.

So the fan speed is tied to the driver? If I cold boot my computer the fan is at 100% until POST and Windows boot is complete, then it goes into silent mode.


----------



## Furlans

Guys i am stable only at 1210/7600mhz on my evga 780ti, with skyn3t bios and 1,212v.
Will i gain more MHz at the samr voltage if i put my card under water?
I am not sure because ATM we are limited at 1,212v


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> Guys i am stable only at 1210/7600mhz on my evga 780ti, with skyn3t bios and 1,212v.
> Will i gain more MHz at the samr voltage if i put my card under water?
> I am not sure because ATM we are limited at 1,212v


Yes more than likely you will.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> Guys i am stable only at 1210/7600mhz on my evga 780ti, with skyn3t bios and 1,212v.
> Will i gain more MHz at the samr voltage if i put my card under water?
> I am not sure because ATM we are limited at 1,212v


not a whole lot, but a bit, maybe 50-100mhz.


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> not a whole lot, but a bit, maybe 50-100mhz.


Thanks! I will watercool it
Does anyone know something about msi ab 18? Or about 1212+mv?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> Thanks! I will watercool it
> Does anyone know something about msi ab 18? Or about 1212+mv?


i believe you still have to use precX, AB still hasn't gotten a proper update for 780ti.


----------



## sidewu

I have to ask because I am totally clueless. When you guys put your numbers after overclocking where the 7000+ comes from? As in 1250/7200? Right now all I see in GPUZ is 1266/1800. Where do you actually find the 7000s number?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> Guys i am stable only at 1210/7600mhz on my evga 780ti, with skyn3t bios and 1,212v.
> Will i gain more MHz at the samr voltage if i put my card under water?
> I am not sure because ATM we are limited at 1,212v


Won't get much get much more out of it with the same voltage if you go water cooled:

air cooled Titan:



a few days later, EK'd Titan:



now if you can get more voltage into your card some how, then water is a good idea.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sidewu*
> 
> I have to ask because I am totally clueless. When you guys put your numbers after overclocking where the 7000+ comes from? As in 1250/7200? Right now all I see in GPUZ is 1266/1800. Where do you actually find the 7000s number?


That's the effective memory, for GDDR5 you multiply your memory clock by 4. So for you example above, it would be 1800 x 4 = 7200


----------



## sidewu

Thank you for the quick response. I will try to overclock a little more and post my results.


----------



## JulioCesarSF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I had the same problem and what I did was going to 'Nvidia Control Panel' / Manage 3-D settings / Global tab / make sure 'single monitor display' is selected and in performance you have 'adaptive' selected.
> 
> When I first did it I thought it wasn't working but I hadn't given it enough time or it may have happened after a reboot. So reboot your system and you should notice that it will down clock again. This is off the top of my head so I may be a little off in my directions.


Ty! This fix here too.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> not a whole lot, but a bit, maybe 50-100mhz.


100MHz is pretty substantial. On air I can only fold @ 1185MHz. On water I can do 1350MHz no problem.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JulioCesarSF*
> 
> Ty! This fix here too.


Glad to hear it.


----------



## sidewu

I've had the same problem about 4 times now. Windows 8.1 64bit here.

I guess I overclocked a little too much and got a bluescreen. After that, everytime I booted, I couldn't reach windows without a single BSOD. Also, AB's settings to apply oc on restart is checked off. I tried booting in safe mode, deleting Riva, deleting AB. Now if I delete the Nvidia drivers, I am able to boot back in normal mode but as soon as I try to re-install the drivers, I get a BSOD. I used driver fusion + ccleaner to get rid of any trace of drivers and I am not able to install the drivers back without a BSOD. Couple BSODs were about "nvlddmkm.sys". I tried getting a fresh version of this by expending nvlddmkm.sy_ and replace it in system32/drivers but still giving me BSODs on driver install.

I also tried to do a system restore but the same thing happens. The only way I fixed the problem was to do a fresh install of windows each times. It's getting a little annoying. I've never had a single BSOD when overclocking my 7970. First time on nvidia and not impressed at all.


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> 100MHz is pretty substantial. On air I can only fold @ 1185MHz. On water I can do 1350MHz no problem.


With a 780Ti ? What ASIC? That is great


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> With a 780Ti ? What ASIC? That is great


Yes it is an EVGA 780Ti SC ACX. 73.6% IIRC.


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> 73.6% IIRC.


Nice, my bad air clocker nave 75%.
Are you using 1,212v?
A gain of 165Mhz from water cooling at 1,212v would be awesome. A never had a water cooling GPU, only my 4770k, and i didn't see more frequency at the sane voltage... Now i am sitting @4,5Ghz @1,26


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> Nice, my bad air clocker nave 75%.
> Are you using 1,212v?
> A gain of 165Mhz from water cooling at 1,212v would be awesome. A never had a water cooling GPU, only my 4770k, and i didn't see more frequency at the sane voltage... Now i am sitting @4,5Ghz @1,26


When on water I use 1.212V. On air I only use 1.15V. The card isn't stable w/ more voltage on air due to heat. I need the card 100% stable since it folds 24/7.


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> When on water I use 1.212V. On air I only use 1.15V. The card isn't stable w/ more voltage on air due to heat. I need the card 100% stable since it folds 24/7.


So on air with 1,212v you didn't gain more MHz? Thanks for the info, and sorry for my hilarious english


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> So on air with 1,212v you didn't gain more MHz? Thanks for the info, and sorry for my hilarious english


W/ 1.212V on air I'll start to fail work units in [email protected] since the card runs too hot. Which is why I stick w/ 1.15V.


----------



## slyoteboy

650W enough to push this card?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slyoteboy*
> 
> 650W enough to push this card?


Yes i believe so, but IMO will be on the edge as your card even with lower voltages but with high load can easily go over 400W (with my Brother Skyn3t´s modded bios of course!







)
FTW420 the other day got over 1000W with only one Titan...









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## skyn3t

*v*Bios update 12/29/2013

After a lot request while I was of from OCN for the couple weeks finally here Jetstream vbios







. ready for download.
Quote:


> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Ti Owner's Club
> 
> GTX 780 Palit Jetstream
> 80.80.30.00.0E
> Base core clock 1045Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> Fan Idle 20%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 100% 300w by 200% slide 600w >>Evga Precision X
> Default power target 100% 300w by 300% slide 600w>> Msi AfterBurner
> 
> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Ti Owner's Club


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yes i believe so, but IMO will be on the edge as your card even with lower voltages but with high load can easily go over 400W (with my Brother Skyn3t´s modded bios of course!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> FTW420 the other day got over 1000W with only one Titan...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


yeah that was from the wall so you have to factor in psu efficiency (85%) which would be around 850w his system was pulling


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Any of you got an EK block WITH backplate installed?
maybe it's a good idea to place some thermal pads between the backside (vrm area) and the backplate?
Since the backside of my card (Accelero Xtreme III on it cooling the gpu) becomes like 85c while gaming (BF4)
Of course you'd need 2mm thickness or so.. just like I had with my GTX670 cards back then








As in here: http://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109856352.pdf
That way the backplate could 'suck' out the heat of the VRM's


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Any of you got an EK block WITH backplate installed?
> maybe it's a good idea to place some thermal pads between the backside (vrm area) and the backplate?
> Since the backside of my card (Accelero Xtreme III on it cooling the gpu) becomes like 85c while gaming (BF4)
> Of course you'd need 2mm thickness or so.. just like I had with my GTX670 cards back then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As in here: http://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109856352.pdf
> That way the backplate could 'suck' out the heat of the VRM's


EK backplates already come with thermal pads for the VRM area, at least my EK XXL kit did!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah that was from the wall so you have to factor in psu efficiency (85%) which would be around 850w his system was pulling


Im not sure but i think he was hitting the 1200W removing the 85% efficiency leaves you with 1000W!








FTW420 is really FTW!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t team)


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Im not sure but i think he was hitting the 1200W removing the 85% efficiency leaves you with 1000W!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FTW420 is really FTW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t team)


I had 1028w pull from the wall on the wattmeter, with an 80% PSU, so it probably was somewhere just over 800W for the rig.

I still need to shoot for 1000W single gpu after calculating in efficiency!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I had 1028w pull from the wall on the wattmeter, with an 80% PSU, so it probably was somewhere just over 800W for the rig.
> 
> I still need to shoot for 1000W single gpu after calculating in efficiency!


My good Friend how are you? Hope you´re having a good time!








I stand corrected as i didnt recall your post completely! still its a heck of a load for a single card!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Im not sure but i think he was hitting the 1200W removing the 85% efficiency leaves you with 1000W!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FTW420 is really FTW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t team)


ya I really need to get a kill a watt too see what im pulling


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> My good Friend how are you? Hope you´re having a good time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stand corrected as i didnt recall your post completely! still its a heck of a load for a single card!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Doing pretty good thanks, your holidays going well?

One of these days I'll have to make an ln2 generating machine & get a cute young chick to pour, then I'll be set...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Doing pretty good thanks, your holidays going well?
> 
> One of these days I'll have to make an *ln2 generating machine & get a cute young chick to pour*, then I'll be set...


Pretty good too thanks!








That´s an excellent idea! I'm going for it too!


----------



## 50shadesofray

Hi all, I just ordered the EVGA ACX SC edition of this card (should be in sometime this week) and was wondering what peoples opinions of it were so far? This question also reaches out to people who owns a different version of this card since I am mainly curious as to how well it performs. I am still running a 1366x 768 screen but will be upgrading to 1920x 1080 @120hz+ fairly soon. Thanks all!
-Ray


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> EK backplates already come with thermal pads for the VRM area, at least my EK XXL kit did!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Yes, but is it the same for the 780Ti?
I can manage without, because I have plenty lying around here in different thicknesses and sizes.

By the way, 1300 core crashes, just as 7600 memory, for now sticking to 1250 and 7500, I don't bother trying 7550 or whatever, I might try if the core does 1260, 1270 or whatever, but memory-wise I'm done...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Yes, but is it the same for the 780Ti?
> I can manage without, because I have plenty lying around here in different thicknesses and sizes.
> 
> By the way, 1300 core crashes, just as 7600 memory, for now sticking to 1250 and 7500, I don't bother trying 7550 or whatever, I might try if the core does 1260, 1270 or whatever, but memory-wise I'm done...


Well, as the memory pads are 0.5mm, i put a 1.0mm thermal pad on the VRM area to compensate the thickness difference!



Cheers

Ed

(SKyn3t Team)


----------



## Chronic1

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1434467


Nvidia Reference 780ti Review Card w/ Skynets Reference 780ti Asus vBios.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1434467
> 
> 
> Nvidia Reference 780ti Review Card w/ Skynets Reference 780ti Asus vBios.


see this is utter crap I can not get more out of my 780ti classified card..... at like 1.4 volts I hit a wall at +175 core.... tho i can also do that at stock volts.. 1.212.. ...


----------



## Netherwind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> *v*Bios update 12/29/2013
> 
> After a lot request while I was of from OCN for the couple weeks finally here Jetstream vbios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . ready for download.


Fantastic! Will try it out and post results tomorrow.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1434467
> 
> 
> Nvidia Reference 780ti Review Card w/ Skynets Reference 780ti Asus vBios.


Insane results. Must be a golden sample. This on water I presume?


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> see this is utter crap I can not get more out of my 780ti classified card..... at like 1.4 volts I hit a wall at +175 core.... tho i can also do that at stock volts.. 1.212.. ...


it my be too hot for you GPU if your Air cooling my Classy can do + 330 (1415mhz)


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> it my be too hot for you GPU if your Air cooling my Classy can do + 330 (1415mhz)


well on air right now max in my cold basement I dont go over 55 C on air... at like 1.4v even tho I bios crash on any core over +175mhz


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> well on air right now max in my cold basement I dont go over 55 C on air... at like 1.4v even tho I bios crash on any core over +175mhz


what are you using PX or AB ?

what bios are you using ?

what are you using to over volt ?


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> what are you using PX or AB ?
> 
> what bios are you using ?
> 
> what are you using to over volt ?


Well im using PX and the skyn3t bios, and the classified program for voltage change


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Well im using PX and the skyn3t bios, and the classified program for voltage change


I also definitely know the voltage control is working cause at 1.5 my temps shoot up comparably.


----------



## skyn3t

what's going on in here







long time was my last post. but I'm coming back.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> I also definitely know the voltage control is working cause at 1.5 my temps shoot up comparably.


Will I will tall you this don't go more than 1.3v on air
You will kill your card 1.3v = 1.35v or so with the780 to classified

I think your using to much volts for the card on air
So try 1.3v and + 200


----------



## Chronic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Netherwind*
> 
> Fantastic! Will try it out and post results tomorrow.
> Insane results. Must be a golden sample. This on water I presume?


Yes its on water and ambient is like 60f


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> what's going on in here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> long time was my last post. but I'm coming back.


Please somehow give us more than 1.212v lol


----------



## Chronic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Please somehow give us more than 1.212v lol


Yea. Then I can get some real results!


----------



## lilchronic

wish i knew how to do this so i can switch chips with my brother and put that golden chip in a classified PCB


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Doing pretty good thanks, your holidays going well?
> 
> One of these days I'll have to make an ln2 generating machine & get a cute young chick to pour, then I'll be set...


you make me want to drop a pot on my maximus V formula.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> wish i knew how to do this so i can switch chips with my brother and put that golden chip in a classified PCB


I know you are joking, but this only works with chips that are soldered in using the bga method, which I don't think applies to our types of GPU's, just mobile, & console.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I know you are joking, but this only works with chips that are soldered in using the bga method, which I don't think applies to our types of GPU's, just mobile, & console.


Uh sir, every GPU in a discrete card is a BGA chip now. Do you see any pins sticking through to the back of you graphics card pcb for the GPU chip?


----------



## koolmande

So myGPU's craped out a bit with the modded bios, is there a way I can restore to default BIOS without needing to be booted in windows :x?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *50shadesofray*
> 
> Hi all, I just ordered the EVGA ACX SC edition of this card (should be in sometime this week) and was wondering what peoples opinions of it were so far? This question also reaches out to people who owns a different version of this card since I am mainly curious as to how well it performs. I am still running a 1366x 768 screen but will be upgrading to 1920x 1080 @120hz+ fairly soon. Thanks all!
> -Ray


I've got the ACX and couldn't be happier. I like to run an aggressive fan profile with what I subjectively consider a quite cooler. I've got it set at 70C to 90% fan speed and at 80C to 100% fan speed. Under full load gaming I've seen 72C the absolute highest. I can lower that fan speed to still maintain temp below 82C but I'm satisfied the way it is.

Keep in mind this is at *2560 x 1440 Resolution* over clocked to *1106 Mhz Core with 1237 Mhz Boost / 7600 Mhz Memory*. Stock BIOS on air. I don't need to turn off AA to keep above 60 FPS which is amazing. You'll get much higher FPS at 1080p resolution than the averages shown below.

_I'm running a 3770K @ 4.5 Ghz btw._

*Crysis 2* / Default Ultra Settings *AVG* *113.43 FPS*

*Crysis 3* / 1 x SMAA - Very High Settings *AVG* *74.76 FPS*

*BF3* / 4 x MSAA - 16x AA - HBAO - Ultra Settings *AVG* *96.08 FPS*

*BF4* / 4x MSAA - HBAO - Ultra Settings *AVG* *77.33 FPS*

When you get your 120 Hz 1080p monitor your going to want to keep 100 FPS+ for smoothest fluidity. I've not tested my 780TI ACX on my 2nd 120 Hz monitor, so I can't comment on actual gains. You can easily turn off a tad of eye candy in game settings to boost FPS if needed. Hope these stats help to some degree with what type of performance your going to see.

Here is a list of the 780Ti ACX reviews.

*EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti SC SuperClocked ACX Review* - Guru3D
*EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC ACX Review* - Hardware Canucks
*EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Superclocked ACX* - Hexus


----------



## koolmande

How do I know if I bricked my graphics card?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koolmande*
> 
> So myGPU's craped out a bit with the modded bios, is there a way I can restore to default BIOS without needing to be booted in windows :x?


Go to the OP here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/0_100
Scroll down until you find "How to: Bootable USB Drive, Flashing Nvidia GPU BIOS, Recovery tools"
Click it and you have your solution!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## koolmande

I'm blind, thanks, and is there any tell tale sign of Bricking a GPU?


----------



## Reptile

Hit 5GHz on my 3820 I am hoping I can have good luck with this guy. Low asic score :-(


----------



## HighTemplar

Smoked my Kill-A-Watt yesterday doing some scrypt hashing.

Those of you that kill your Kill-A-Watts, don't fret, as I fixed mine rather easily.

Just take the backplate off, and find the silver colored thermal fuse that is soldered on. If you're good with a soldering iron, it's a very simple process to pick a 100C Thermal Fuse up at Radio Shack or wherever or perhaps online, and solder it in its place.

I temporarily used a piece of copper wire to bridge the circuit, as it was only a thermal fuse, although still important in its own right.

Either way, most Kill-A-Watts fail via the thermal fuse, so it may come in handy.

I thought mine was dead until I did a little tinkering.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Yes, but is it the same for the 780Ti?
> I can manage without, because I have plenty lying around here in different thicknesses and sizes.
> 
> By the way, 1300 core crashes, just as 7600 memory, for now sticking to 1250 and 7500, I don't bother trying 7550 or whatever, I might try if the core does 1260, 1270 or whatever, but memory-wise I'm done...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, as the memory pads are 0.5mm, i put a 1.0mm thermal pad on the VRM area to compensate the thickness difference!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (SKyn3t Team)
Click to expand...

I installed an EK 780 Ti backplate, along with an EK 780 Ti block, on my EVGA 780Ti without using any thermal pads on the backplate. The backplate came with the pads for the memory chips of the Titan, but no other pads.
The instructions supplied with the backplate seem to indicate that the pads are only included for the Titan memory chips:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







However, I contacted EK Support to confirm if they suggest using any thermal pads on the 780 Ti backplate, but they say none are needed:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







It would be interesting to see if there is any benefit to fitting thermal pads over the vrm area of the Ti with the backplate.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reptile*
> 
> 
> 
> Hit 5GHz on my 3820 I am hoping I can have good luck with this guy. Low asic score :-(


having a low asic isn't a bad thing. As long as it's between 60-80ish, you should be fine.


----------



## Thetbrett

hi all. I am currently the happy owner of 2 x EVGA 670 FTW 4gb's. They are excellent cards, but now with the 780ti's out, and with a little xmas cash to spend, I have a few questions. Befroe that, I am aware that mt sli is "better" than a single 780 ti, but I am going to go 780 ti SLI, why not, hey? My question is this, I started with ASUS TOP non-reference cooler, but I had heat issues while in sli, so I went and got the FTW with the reference (shroud), and no more heat issues. So, are the 780 ti's with the reference coolers be a good idea here too, or are these cards a different beast when it comes to temp's in sli with non-reference?

Sorry, I'm waffling. 780 ti in sli go reference coolers?


----------



## toboardornot2

I've been getting Access Denied when trying to save the CFG file for the VOLTMOD. anyone else run into these issues??


----------



## Teh Bottleneck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I've got the ACX and couldn't be happier. I like to run an aggressive fan profile with what I subjectively consider a quite cooler. I've got it set at 70C to 90% fan speed and at 80C to 100% fan speed. Under full load gaming I've seen 72C the absolute highest. I can lower that fan speed to still maintain temp below 82C but I'm satisfied the way it is.
> 
> Keep in mind this is at *2560 x 1440 Resolution* over clocked to *1106 Mhz Core with 1237 Mhz Boost / 7600 Mhz Memory*. Stock BIOS on air. I don't need to turn off AA to keep above 60 FPS which is amazing. You'll get much higher FPS at 1080p resolution than the averages shown below.
> 
> _I'm running a 3770K @ 4.5 Ghz btw._
> 
> *Crysis 2* / Default Ultra Settings *AVG* *113.43 FPS*
> 
> *Crysis 3* / 1 x SMAA - Very High Settings *AVG* *74.76 FPS*
> 
> *BF3* / 4 x MSAA - 16x AA - HBAO - Ultra Settings *AVG* *96.08 FPS*
> 
> *BF4* / 4x MSAA - HBAO - Ultra Settings *AVG* *77.33 FPS*


Wow, that's impressive!
Can't wait to finally get my hands on a 780ti in a two weeks or so!


----------



## 6steven9

Have any of you got an OC working with batman origins assuming anyone plays that I have 2 x evga SC ACX cards and i can't touch the overclock it crashes with even a 50/50 overclock but all other games like AC4 and Splinter and Star Citizen hangers SC(starcraft) dota2 whatever i can 150/150 and have no problems........batman makes me angry without any overclock the game runs fine @ 100fps 2560 x 1440p.

All i'm doing for OC'ing is move the temp and power sliders all the way to the end and then manual type 150 for core and 150 for memory maybe i'm not doing it right or batman is just stupid. I haven't touched voltage yet ........


----------



## fleetfeather

I'm thinking a 1200p g sync panel will be the sweet spot for a single Ti. That's what I'm waiting for anyway


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> I installed an EK 780 Ti backplate, along with an EK 780 Ti block, on my EVGA 780Ti without using any thermal pads on the backplate. The backplate came with the pads for the memory chips of the Titan, but no other pads.
> The instructions supplied with the backplate seem to indicate that the pads are only included for the Titan memory chips:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, I contacted EK Support to confirm if they suggest using any thermal pads on the 780 Ti backplate, but they say none are needed:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be interesting to see if there is any benefit to fitting thermal pads over the vrm area of the Ti with the backplate.


The benefit is "pulling" out the heat from the backside of the card (vrm)
You might not notice stability increases but it won't hurt either, just to be sure








That's what I liked about the 680 backplates, they came with pads for the backside VRM area


----------



## Joeking78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toboardornot2*
> 
> I've been getting Access Denied when trying to save the CFG file for the VOLTMOD. anyone else run into these issues??


Rename the CFG files, add an A or 1 at the end then save them, delete the original, then remove the A or 1.

Or, copy the original files to your desktop, add the command, then paste them into the AB folder.


----------



## Joeking78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> The benefit is "pulling" out the heat from the backside of the card (vrm)
> You might not notice stability increases but it won't hurt either, just to be sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I liked about the 680 backplates, they came with pads for the backside VRM area


How you getting on with your Gigabyte cards so far?


----------



## Teeth

Hi everybody, Im new in this forum. Pleased of be another member.
Yesterday I was playing when PC freezes. Then checked voltaje of CPU and QPI (Im on a i950 at 3.6 HT On with 16 Gb dual channel), and seems like QPI voltaje was too low.
Then restart the computer and everything was fine but, because of shutdown, EVGA Precision restarted with linking the power draw and temperature, prior power. Because I download a GTX 780 Ti skin without that information, don´t view that reset, so, start to playing...and, after an hour or so, then exit and see what has freeze me...the GPU was running at 95C!!!, so, the question is, could I have damage the GPU?
And, another question, do you think I need to upgrade my CPU?, the max I get is 3.6 with 1500 memory frequency. With HT on I lose some performance, but games like Far Cry 3 seems to be CPU hungry and could limite GPU power...

Thanks!!!


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teeth*
> 
> Hi everybody, Im new in this forum. Pleased of be another member.
> Yesterday I was playing when PC freezes. Then checked voltaje of CPU and QPI (Im on a i950 at 3.6 HT On with 16 Gb dual channel), and seems like QPI voltaje was too low.
> Then restart the computer and everything was fine but, because of shutdown, EVGA Precision restarted with linking the power draw and temperature, prior power. Because I download a GTX 780 Ti skin without that information, don´t view that reset, so, start to playing...and, after an hour or so, then exit and see what has freeze me...the GPU was running at 95C!!!, so, the question is, could I have damage the GPU?
> And, another question, do you think I need to upgrade my CPU?, the max I get is 3.6 with 1500 memory frequency. With HT on I lose some performance, but games like Far Cry 3 seems to be CPU hungry and could limite GPU power...
> 
> Thanks!!!


What are you using for a CPU cooler on that, cause you should definitely be able to hit 4ghz easy on a 950, my 920 always hit it fairly easy and that was with HT on. In newer games HT helps quite a bit espeically with the newer card, but the CPU should not really be bottle necking you.


----------



## Teeth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> What are you using for a CPU cooler on that, cause you should definitely be able to hit 4ghz easy on a 950, my 920 always hit it fairly easy and that was with HT on. In newer games HT helps quite a bit espeically with the newer card, but the CPU should not really be bottle necking you.


Thanks for the reply

The max bclk I can achieve is 175. 175x23 = 4.025. With this specs I can boot up to 4.025 Ghz, but less QPI bus (3150 vs 3600 at 150 bclk), and 1400 memory vs 1500 at 150 bclk. So, I found a bclk wall above 175 (not sure if can be the motherboard, asus P6T deluxe rev. 1. or memory controller). The strange of QPI is that no matter what QPI frequenzy I put on bios, the motherboard select always the high value (so, probably with 200 bclk the qpi will be so huge that the motherboard can´t even boot). I know the best would be 200x20 or 19 (3.8-4.0 Ghz), with 1600 memory and 3600 QPI, but, I can´t.

The CPU cooler is a Noctua NH, temps are OK.

And, about the GPU temp, could be damaged the GPU with this temps above an hour of game?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teeth*
> 
> Thanks for the reply
> 
> The max bclk I can achieve is 175. 175x23 = 4.025. With this specs I can boot up to 4.025 Ghz, but less QPI bus (3150 vs 3600 at 150 bclk), and 1400 memory vs 1500 at 150 bclk. So, I found a bclk wall above 175 (not sure if can be the motherboard, asus P6T deluxe rev. 1. or memory controller). The strange of QPI is that no matter what QPI frequenzy I put on bios, the motherboard select always the high value (so, probably with 200 bclk the qpi will be so huge that the motherboard can´t even boot). I know the best would be 200x20 or 19 (3.8-4.0 Ghz), with 1600 memory and 3600 QPI, but, I can´t.
> 
> The CPU cooler is a Noctua NH, temps are OK.
> 
> And, about the GPU temp, could be damaged the GPU with this temps above an hour of game?
> 
> Thanks!!!


]
What are your temps on the GPU right now?

Also what is your motherboard? Cause with my QPI i just leave it on auto.... Never seemed to have a problem with it, also you can raise the CPU PLL voltage a hair for stability if you want (or you could lower it, its a mystery either could help a stable overclock...)


----------



## Teeth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> ]
> What are your temps on the GPU right now?
> 
> Also what is your motherboard? Cause with my QPI i just leave it on auto.... Never seemed to have a problem with it, also you can raise the CPU PLL voltage a hair for stability if you want.


The temps on GPU are under 82 C now. The problem was the EVGA Precision, that priorice the power above the temp. With the reboot and the skin I have put on EVGA Precision don´t figured out that this parameter was enabled (always priorice temp above power limit), and start to play. When finished I saw max of 96 C on GPU and a temp of 95 maintained over the las hour...I´m afraid if this could damage the GPU.

The Motherboard is an Asus P6T Deluxe (socket 1366), revision 1.

Thanks!!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Uh sir, every GPU in a discrete card is a BGA chip now. Do you see any pins sticking through to the back of you graphics card pcb for the GPU chip?


can't seem to find anything on it. It just looks much different than the normal BGA in my xbox's & laptops. I was under the assumption that what w/e method they use for DGPU is slightly more permanent than BGA.


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teeth*
> 
> The temps on GPU are under 82 C now. The problem was the EVGA Precision, that priorice the power above the temp. With the reboot and the skin I have put on EVGA Precision don´t figured out that this parameter was enabled (always priorice temp above power limit), and start to play. When finished I saw max of 96 C on GPU and a temp of 95 maintained over the las hour...I´m afraid if this could damage the GPU.
> 
> The Motherboard is an Asus P6T Deluxe (socket 1366), revision 1.
> 
> Thanks!!


If you guys are going to beat on your GPUs at high voltages on air, at least spend the $50 on a CLC and install it with some cheap heatsinks for the vrm.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teeth*
> 
> The temps on GPU are under 82 C now. The problem was the EVGA Precision, that priorice the power above the temp. With the reboot and the skin I have put on EVGA Precision don´t figured out that this parameter was enabled (always priorice temp above power limit), and start to play. When finished I saw max of 96 C on GPU and a temp of 95 maintained over the las hour...I´m afraid if this could damage the GPU.
> 
> The Motherboard is an Asus P6T Deluxe (socket 1366), revision 1.
> 
> Thanks!!


Ok well you have the same exact motherboard I am using... my max BCLK seems to be about 221 ish...

Also are you using a custom fan profile cause that is way to hot...


----------



## Teeth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> If you guys are going to beat on your GPUs at high voltages on air, at least spend the $50 on a CLC and install it with some cheap heatsinks for the vrm.


Can you tell me where I´ve posted the voltage of the GPU?, are you assuming that mi GPU was overvolted?, read the post and understand why the GPU was running at high temp. Never has it passed the 82 limit. It was a software issue, due to Precision, as I´ve said, and, one more thing, the question was if could such temperature mantained above an hour could damage the GPU.


----------



## Teeth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Ok well you have the same exact motherboard I am using... my max BCLK seems to be about 221 ish...
> 
> Also are you using a custom fan profile cause that is way to hot...


The problem was the EVGA precision tool, that sync the power with the temperature, and priorice the power. So, I not noticed that because the skin of Precision (not official), and forguet to check this parameter. So thats the answer of this temp. But the dude is if it could damage the GPU, as I have question before. The temps now are Ok and under 82º.

I´m afraid of this. 95C over a session of Far Cry 3 above one hour...


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teeth*
> 
> The problem was the EVGA precision tool, that sync the power with the temperature, and priorice the power. So, I not noticed that because the skin of Precision (not official), and forguet to check this parameter. So thats the answer of this temp. But the dude is if it could damage the GPU, as I have question before. The temps now are Ok and under 82º.
> 
> I´m afraid of this. 95C over a session of Far Cry 3 above one hour...


I wouldnt want the temps like over 80 C


----------



## GizmoDuck

My validation

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/kp8rr/


----------



## pompss

guyz i have a question

If i flash my gtx 780 ti with the skyn3t bios would void my evga warranty???

I get +195 mhz core and +330 memory 1293/1930
i i am just curious to try the skyn3t bios to see how much i can push the card but i will not risk if this voided my evga warranty


----------



## koolmande

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> guyz i have a question
> 
> If i flash my gtx 780 ti with the skyn3t bios would void my evga warranty???
> 
> I get +195 mhz core and +330 memory 1293/1930
> i i am just curious to try the skyn3t bios to see how much i can push the card but i will not risk if this voided my evga warranty


Yes, on their website it tells you any changes made to the card that are not done by evga or an evga-approved person blah blah blah will result in your warranty being voided. But if you can return it to stock bios you'll be fine I believe.


----------



## Netherwind

Thanks again for the Jetstream BIOS, it fixed a number of issues I had.

Currently able to play for 1hr at 1226/7400 @ 1,21V (max temp 77degrees) but will try aiming for 1246/7500 although I'm not sure that will be possible, at least considering my attempts so far.

Power usage is higher than before but still not over 100% oddly enough.


----------



## skyn3t

@sidewu

open GPU-Z click on validation tab

*Your name*: sidewu

click *submit* wait till upload is finish and
you will see
Your validation ID is : *XXXXX*
click in the blue ID link copy to open the validation link copy it and PM it to me.


----------



## 50shadesofray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I've got the ACX and couldn't be happier. I like to run an aggressive fan profile with what I subjectively consider a quite cooler. I've got it set at 70C to 90% fan speed and at 80C to 100% fan speed. Under full load gaming I've seen 72C the absolute highest. I can lower that fan speed to still maintain temp below 82C but I'm satisfied the way it is.
> 
> Keep in mind this is at *2560 x 1440 Resolution* over clocked to *1106 Mhz Core with 1237 Mhz Boost / 7600 Mhz Memory*. Stock BIOS on air. I don't need to turn off AA to keep above 60 FPS which is amazing. You'll get much higher FPS at 1080p resolution than the averages shown below.
> 
> _I'm running a 3770K @ 4.5 Ghz btw._
> 
> *Crysis 2* / Default Ultra Settings *AVG* *113.43 FPS*
> 
> *Crysis 3* / 1 x SMAA - Very High Settings *AVG* *74.76 FPS*
> 
> *BF3* / 4 x MSAA - 16x AA - HBAO - Ultra Settings *AVG* *96.08 FPS*
> 
> *BF4* / 4x MSAA - HBAO - Ultra Settings *AVG* *77.33 FPS*
> 
> When you get your 120 Hz 1080p monitor your going to want to keep 100 FPS+ for smoothest fluidity. I've not tested my 780TI ACX on my 2nd 120 Hz monitor, so I can't comment on actual gains. You can easily turn off a tad of eye candy in game settings to boost FPS if needed. Hope these stats help to some degree with what type of performance your going to see.
> 
> Here is a list of the 780Ti ACX reviews.
> 
> *EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti SC SuperClocked ACX Review* - Guru3D
> *EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC ACX Review* - Hardware Canucks
> *EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Superclocked ACX* - Hexus


Thank you for replying! i was begining to lose hope that i my post would get lost in the thread!


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teeth*
> 
> Can you tell me where I´ve posted the voltage of the GPU?, are you assuming that mi GPU was overvolted?, read the post and understand why the GPU was running at high temp. Never has it passed the 82 limit. It was a software issue, due to Precision, as I´ve said, and, one more thing, the question was if could such temperature mantained above an hour could damage the GPU.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teeth*
> 
> The problem was the EVGA precision tool, that sync the power with the temperature, and priorice the power. So, I not noticed that because the skin of Precision (not official), and forguet to check this parameter. So thats the answer of this temp. But the dude is if it could damage the GPU, as I have question before. The temps now are Ok and under 82º.
> 
> I´m afraid of this. 95C over a session of Far Cry 3 above one hour...


90C+ will reduce the life expectancy of a GPU. If you're peaking at those temps while gaming, you have an airflow problem.

While the GPUs are designed for high temps for the most part, the components surrounding the GPU get much hotter than that, such as the VRM, etc. and will degrade at high temps and long duty cycles IF you aren't getting proper airflow.

I would suggest setting up your sig rig in your account options up top, so that we are more capable of giving advice. Because as of now, we don't have a clue what your setup is.


----------



## skyn3t

I have done a lot changes in vBios for the Classy Ti owners and with my last revision with P0 state and some others changes they seems all happy now with a working GPU that it should be delivered in day *1*.

Question now. who is up to flash my Classy Ti vBios into a Ti to test it let me know. PM me for more infor so we can get something going on here. I have been working to get some 1.212 above for the Ti owners but I have not lucky yet. if any are willing to help let me know. If I had a Ti I may had it done while back or never.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I have done a lot changes in vBios for the Classy Ti owners and with my last revision with P0 state and some others changes they seems all happy now with a working GPU that it should be delivered in day *1*.
> 
> Question now. who is up to flash my Classy Ti vBios into a Ti to test it let me know. PM me for more infor so we can get something going on here. I have been working to get some 1.212 above for the Ti owners but I have not lucky yet. if any are willing to help let me know. If I had a Ti I may had it done while back or never.


Will do as soon as i get my card back boss!

Got my package before it shipped (my work has daily UPS pick ups) so ill flash it when I get home and do complete bios, driver and PX install.

Also does it matter what bios position switch i use?

Also want to make sure Im getting the right bios its the one in the Classified Owners thread correct under the TI section?


----------



## Teh Bottleneck

Hey skyn*3*t, will you be making a vBIOS for the Gigabyte Windforce 780 Ti?
It's the one I'm most likely to get.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Will do as soon as i get my card back boss!
> 
> Got my package before it shipped (my work has daily UPS pick ups) so ill flash it when I get home and do complete bios, driver and PX install.
> 
> Also does it matter what bios position switch i use?
> 
> Also want to make sure Im getting the right bios its the one in the Classified Owners thread correct under the TI section?


dont you have a 780 TI classified ???

i think sky is looking for some one with a refrence 780 TI to tray it with the Classified vbios


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeking78*
> 
> How you getting on with your Gigabyte cards so far?


I only have 1, I'm not that rich








Lousy... to be honest, even with 1.212v and 1250MHz Heaven 4.0 still craps out on me... BF4 isn't a problem however... this is at 1250/7500... bah.
Oh well, 1200 is perfectly fine, temps are ALWAYS <60c (Accelero Xtreme III @ 100% works good, and isn't TOO loud) and could be considered a nice OC, but
when you see vids of somebody running a stock EVGA 780Ti with 'only' a GPU waterblock (EK Supreme Bridge Edition) and some sinks on the mem and VRM hopping along at 1320MHz in BF4 then I do get a little jealous.. not hard to see why eh


----------



## koolmande

Once I get my new 780 ti classys I'd love to







.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> dont you have a 780 TI classified ???
> 
> i think sky is looking for some one with a refrence 780 TI to tray it with the Classified vbios


Ah i got it miss read it....


----------



## Furlans

But, why trying a vbios for a Classy Ti into a reference Ti? They have different controllers, maybe classy's vbios would cause issues


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Friend of mine just asked me: I can get a 780Ti classified for cheap, he didn't tell me HOW cheap lol... but is it worth it? does it OC better than a normal 780Ti with 1.21v bios mod?


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Friend of mine just asked me: I can get a 780Ti classified for cheap, he didn't tell me HOW cheap lol... but is it worth it? does it OC better than a normal 780Ti with 1.21v bios mod?


I wouldn't buy a classy to use it with 1,212v


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> I wouldn't buy a classy to use it with 1,212v


I wouldn't buy a classy to use it with *ONLY* 1.212v


----------



## xabierr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teh Bottleneck*
> 
> Hey skyn*3*t, will you be making a vBIOS for the Gigabyte Windforce 780 Ti?
> It's the one I'm most likely to get.


Yeah , i would like this one also. If the reference bios is needed i can upload it.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> I wouldn't buy a classy to use it with 1,212v


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I wouldn't buy a classy to use it with *ONLY* 1.212v


Guys I know... what's a realistic OC you can expect from let's say 1.3v?
Since I don't have a classy... maybe someone can chime in








Watercooled of course


----------



## Netherwind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Guys I know... what's a realistic OC you can expect from let's say 1.3v?
> Since I don't have a classy... maybe someone can chime in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watercooled of course


I thought you weren't supposed to surpass 1,21V


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Netherwind*
> 
> I thought you weren't supposed to surpass 1,21V


'

Thats what the EVGA Classified cards are for they can go up to 1.5v for the 780 Ti versions


----------



## RagingCain

Just a reminder, Team Green vs. Team Red has started up again, I have taken over for Alatar.

Please stop by and benchmark:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1436635/official-ocns-team-green-vs-team-red-gk110-vs-hawaii/0_50


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xabierr*
> 
> Yeah , i would like this one also. If the reference bios is needed i can upload it.


I have the 780Ti from Gigabyte, with the GHz Edition PCB (I don't have the GHz Edition just the same PCB)
It clocks the same, without overclocking in Precision X I get 1150 core, so just use the Gigabyte modded bios by Skyn3t in the 1st post... I'm using it right now


----------



## Netherwind

Could my card's performance be degraded from overclocking?

Using Skyn3ts latest BIOS I cannot complete a Heaven benchmark any longer (except on stock) and I don't understand why. I've given my card everything, more volt, more power but it just won't stay stable.

Feels like I've done a huge mistake buying this card







A 235€ mistake coming from 680SLI (sold them for 470€ and my new card cost 705€) and now getting worse performance than before. I really counted on being able to do 1250MHz OC 24/7 which would probably have beaten my 680SLI:s

This is just great


----------



## Rodman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skilly*
> 
> \
> 2 out of 2 were DOA for me, bought from EVGA.. Unless Im doing something wrong but my ASUS bridge works 100%.


Hey man I think I figured out what the problem is with this EVGA Sli Pro Bridge. They don't like to work with my overclocked monitor. Just got another one today with Amazon return policy and same problem. Will work at 60hz but once I bump it up will start to flicker and crash with games and benchmarks. It sucks since I now have to return both of them and get a refund. Really like the look they give but not worth it. The one that came with my motherboard work perfect.


----------



## xabierr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> I have the 780Ti from Gigabyte, with the GHz Edition PCB (I don't have the GHz Edition just the same PCB)
> It clocks the same, without overclocking in Precision X I get 1150 core, so just use the Gigabyte modded bios by Skyn3t in the 1st post... I'm using it right now


Yeah, i use it also, but after tons of test i have done , my conclusion is that i gain nothing from the new bios, going from 1,187 to 1,21 and maxing power target give me from 0 to 10 mhz at max (core 1255 ). My card is at 60 degree at full load and it has 83% asic.I have the feeling there is something wrong..but prolly is just me.

I was going to watercool it but now im not sure since i cant go higher than 1,21 and on air my temps are under 60


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xabierr*
> 
> Yeah, i use it also, but after tons of test i have done , my conclusion is that i gain nothing from the new bios, going from 1,187 to 1,21 and maxing power target give me from 0 to 10 mhz at max (core 1255 ). My card is at 60 degree at full load and it has 83% asic.I have the feeling there is something wrong..but prolly is just me.
> 
> I was going to watercool it but now im not sure since i cant go higher than 1,21 and on air my temps are under 60


good point... block plus backplate (awesome looks) will set you down a lot... and might not give additional oc


----------



## Banedox

also so what graphics driver should i use? the one from the 19th of November or the graphics game beta


----------



## skilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rodman*
> 
> Hey man I think I figured out what the problem is with this EVGA Sli Pro Bridge. They don't like to work with my overclocked monitor. Just got another one today with Amazon return policy and same problem. Will work at 60hz but once I bump it up will start to flicker and crash with games and benchmarks. It sucks since I now have to return both of them and get a refund. Really like the look they give but not worth it. The one that came with my motherboard work perfect.


You gotta be right.. Cause I think we thought it was the patcher and/or an cru problem at first. I wonder if its our X-star/Qnix monitors, cause they are OC'd, or just any monitor over 60hz.









My cousin and I are doing an RMA now, I'll tell him to let EVGA know, it would be nice to have a pro bridge in there.

EDIT: Probably our OC'd monitors.. I cannot imagine the 144hz having the same issue..


----------



## grichka59

Hello,

I have a GTX 780ti from EVGA , with the stock cooler.

This afternoon , i gave the HerculeZ ultra X3 cooler to my gpu , but i use the vbios stock cooler of the GTX 780ti. Should i use the Inno3D vbios or it's fine ?

Because it's seem that i have no 2d frequencies , my gpu is constantly at 1045 mhz now. I think that before i install the HerculeZ cooler , i had 2d frequencies ...

What do you think ?

Thanks


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> But, why trying a vbios for a Classy Ti into a reference Ti? They have different controllers, maybe classy's vbios would cause issues


maybe!?
when things are done right possibility is the biggest thing that can happen. I will explain it later when i get some result.
Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> I wouldn't buy a classy to use it with 1,212v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I wouldn't buy a classy to use it with *ONLY* 1.212v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

copy cat now








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xabierr*
> 
> Yeah , i would like this one also. If the reference bios is needed i can upload it.


It has been done already loot at the front page.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Netherwind*
> 
> Could my card's performance be degraded from overclocking?
> 
> Using Skyn3ts latest BIOS I cannot complete a Heaven benchmark any longer (except on stock) and I don't understand why. I've given my card everything, more volt, more power but it just won't stay stable.
> 
> Feels like I've done a huge mistake buying this card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 235€ mistake coming from 680SLI (sold them for 470€ and my new card cost 705€) and now getting worse performance than before. I really counted on being able to do 1250MHz OC 24/7 which would probably have beaten my 680SLI:s
> 
> This is just great


set everything to stock, memory and gpu clock and run the bench mark.
restart each section after bench.

OC you core clock first till you find the top OC. them you do the same with memory. sometimes OC won't like too much voltage. this apply for any OC hardware. you must find the sweet spot for each of your OC.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> copy cat now


Actually, I was correcting it, regular Ti can go 1.212, the only reason for the classy is to go over that IMHO.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Actually, I was correcting it, regular Ti can go 1.212, the only reason for the classy is to go over that IMHO.


So I have been Pming Sky doing some test with a classified car and his bios, while using the classified voltage tool, apparently it is not working... I do not think it will go over 1.212v


----------



## xabierr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> It has been done already loot at the front page.
> .


My fault....i didnt mean reference bios , i meant gb windforce stock bios...in order to get if possible modified bios for this one.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> So I have been Pming Sky doing some test with a classified car and his bios, while using the classified voltage tool, apparently it is not working... I do not think it will go over 1.212v


That sucks. I honestly don't know, was just making a joke. I have three std Ti's, since I'm not trying to set any records, I didn't see a need for the classies, myself. Once I have all three under water and plumbed into the STH10, I'll try to find the most stable OC that I can put on them, and then leave them that way.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> That sucks. I honestly don't know, was just making a joke. I have three std Ti's, since I'm not trying to set any records, I didn't see a need for the classies, myself. Once I have all three under water and plumbed into the STH10, I'll try to find the most stable OC that I can put on them, and then leave them that way.


well as of now classified cards, if you dont have a EVbot suck at least in terms of overclocking ( no head room what so ever) and for the price premium I am rather furious.... I'm gonna do a replacement with EVGA and see if its my card, but from what I have seen reference cards do more than a classified, and like i dont even have a crap ASIC 75% which dosent mean much... but now i have a 780 classy waterblock and backplate, i might just return the ti classy and pick up a normal one for cheaper...


----------



## Netherwind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> set everything to stock, memory and gpu clock and run the bench mark.
> restart each section after bench.
> 
> OC you core clock first till you find the top OC. them you do the same with memory. sometimes OC won't like too much voltage. this apply for any OC hardware. you must find the sweet spot for each of your OC.


I'll try.

It's a pain in the ass testing though since I have to restart my computer each time Heaven crashes. Yep, that's right, even if I set back the clocks to stock values Heaven wont even load.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Netherwind*
> 
> I'll try.
> 
> It's a pain in the ass testing though since I have to restart my computer each time Heaven crashes. Yep, that's right, even if I set back the clocks to stock values Heaven wont even load.


Same thing happens with 3d Mark on my classy ti


----------



## Netherwind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Same thing happens with 3d Mark on my classy ti


Might reinstall Win8.1 and see if the problem disappears.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Netherwind*
> 
> Might reinstall Win8.1 and see if the problem disappears.


Lol, or just put 7 on it.


----------



## mudvari

My core was +125 even before the volt mod. But just after volt mod, I set the volt to 1.20 just to see some temps, I fired up AC IV. 10 minutes of jumping around resulted in a frozen screen for couple of seconds, and black screen and restart. And now each restart goes to a Repair loop... running out of ideas as to what i am supposed to do. I have even tried plugging in my ssds in a different system but that system to BSODs and the error says "boot drive inaccessible".


----------



## kell0w

i have a superclocked version of the ti, stock bios and when it overclocks it hits 1145mhz, when it says stock hits 1045mhz on boost. I cant figure out whats going on, can i get some help?


----------



## bmancreations

I just spent 2 hours playing Farcry 3 maxed out (excluding 1 item, I forget which one) at 7680x1440 and the 780Ti did a pretty good job. I was not getting 60+FPS but it was very playable, at least to me. Very impressed with this card.


----------



## verbatim

Do you guys really need 1.212 for 1250mhz? Thats awful high for that clock IMO.


----------



## Justinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mudvari*
> 
> My core was +125 even before the volt mod. But just after volt mod, I set the volt to 1.20 just to see some temps, I fired up AC IV. 10 minutes of jumping around resulted in a frozen screen for couple of seconds, and black screen and restart. And now each restart goes to a Repair loop... running out of ideas as to what i am supposed to do. I have even tried plugging in my ssds in a different system but that system to BSODs and the error says "boot drive inaccessible".


I had a similar problem, it appeared to be due to using an older version of Display Driver Uninstaller, maybe 9.7.something... It had screwed up my registry pretty badly, and one of the listed fixes in DDU 992 was for a 'huge' registry issue (apologies if I am misquoting, I can't make my way back to the page in question).

I'm afraid I wasn't able to do anything but reinstall Windows. If you have a recent registry backup it might be worth trying.


----------



## teichu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *verbatim*
> 
> Do you guys really need 1.212 for 1250mhz? Thats awful high for that clock IMO.


I dont think you need 1.212 to achieve 1250mhz ...


----------



## verbatim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teichu*
> 
> I dont think you need 1.212 to achieve 1250mhz ...


A couple of guys were saying they did. I certainaintly dont


----------



## BoutDrama

VALIDATION.gif 21k .gif file


----------



## xabierr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *verbatim*
> 
> Do you guys really need 1.212 for 1250mhz? Thats awful high for that clock IMO.


Yeah , im one of those.

But anyways, this card run at 1.187 at stock , 1.21 is just 0.023 more, it might be more than stock but it will never be "awful high" .

I would like to reach 1.25 at least...but looks like it will be impossible


----------



## mudvari

Hey thx....for quick reply!! I didn't have any uninstalled or any such s/w, neither did I have old drivers, in fact I had the 12.8 RST installed. This the second time I'm getting similar issue, first was when I had GTX 680's in tri sli!!! Maybe I do have to reinstall windows, and this time I think I'm gonna go back win 7 just for the sake to avoid this dreaded loop!!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justinator*
> 
> I had a similar problem, it appeared to be due to using an older version of Display Driver Uninstaller, maybe 9.7.something... It had screwed up my registry pretty badly, and one of the listed fixes in DDU 992 was for a 'huge' registry issue (apologies if I am misquoting, I can't make my way back to the page in question).
> 
> I'm afraid I wasn't able to do anything but reinstall Windows. If you have a recent registry backup it might be worth trying.


----------



## askala2

1326/2005
1.212v


----------



## szeged

nice run you got there for a reference card


----------



## verbatim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xabierr*
> 
> Yeah , im one of those.
> 
> But anyways, this card run at 1.187 at stock , 1.21 is just 0.023 more, it might be more than stock but it will never be "awful high" .
> 
> I would like to reach 1.25 at least...but looks like it will be impossible


I do not like any of your figures there.


----------



## xabierr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *verbatim*
> 
> I do not like any of your figures there.


I dont understand what you mean, anyways, i do 1250 on stock also, is just that i cant go higher with 1.21.

And as i can see with others overclock , 1250 core is "fine" , not good but not bad either.


----------



## askala2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> nice run you got there for a reference card


thank you
i expect shipping my classy......


----------



## verbatim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xabierr*
> 
> I dont understand what you mean, anyways, i do 1250 on stock also, is just that i cant go higher with 1.21.
> 
> And as i can see with others overclock , 1250 core is "fine" , not good but not bad either.


Ah my mind failed at basic maths. I was thinking 2.2 for some reason


----------



## Furlans

Guys... I found a man that can exchange his titan+WB with my sucking clocker 780Ti, without WB and capped at 1,212v.
You would accept?

A [email protected] can pair with a [email protected]?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> Guys... I found a man that can exchange his titan+WB with my sucking clocker 780Ti, without WB and capped at 1,212v.
> You would accept?
> 
> A [email protected] can pair with a [email protected]?


i would accept it, titan+ waterblock, add in 1.4v+ on the titan and you got a beast on your hands.


----------



## rationalthinking

Is the latest BETA or WHQL drivers yielding the best results in 3DMark11?

I'm not seeing too much of a difference, just wondering what performance others are getting between the two.


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *askala2*
> 
> 
> 
> 1326/2005
> 1.212v


Very good!
My evga reference run to 1353Mhz with 1,21V but vram max 7900Mhz.


----------



## Netherwind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Lol, or just put 7 on it.


BF4 runs badly on Win7 and besides, I'm used to it now









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *askala2*
> 
> 1326/2005 1.212v[/QUOTE]
> Quote:
> [QUOTE]Originally Posted by [B]tigertank79[/B] [URL=https://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/5500#post_21489400][IMG alt="View Post"]https://www.overclock.net/img/forum/go_quote.gif[/URL]
> 
> Very good!
> My evga reference run to 1353Mhz with 1,21V but vram max 7900Mhz.


Sorry for the stupid question but I guess that's on water too?


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Netherwind*
> 
> Sorry for the stupid question but I guess that's on water too?


Yes, water....max 40-41°C, waiting for vmod


----------



## Seallone

My 780 ti sli, Because im looking for game stable. Ive got 1250 on each, heaven cry sis bf4 stable. @1.162 never tryed New bios before. Happy atm with the cards. On water 54c

My 2600k is bottleneck tho


----------



## askala2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Netherwind*
> 
> BF4 runs badly on Win7 and besides, I'm used to it now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the stupid question but I guess that's on water too?


no air lol:thumb:


----------



## xabierr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seallone*
> 
> My 780 ti sli, Because im looking for game stable. Ive got 1250 on each, heaven cry sis bf4 stable. @1.162 never tryed New bios before. Happy atm with the cards. On water 54c
> 
> My 2600k is bottleneck tho


Is your 2600k bottleneck for 780ti sli for real ? at what clocks are you running your 2600k ??

I just installed my second 780ti with 2500k at 4,8 scoring 3200 in heaven , i though that was ok score and i didnt even pay attention to any possible bottlenecks


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *askala2*
> 
> thank you
> i expect shipping my classy......


changing reference with classified is EPIC fail

every reference runs better than any classified... look at threads/forums around the web


----------



## Seallone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xabierr*
> 
> Is your 2600k bottleneck for 780ti sli for real ? at what clocks are you running your 2600k ??
> 
> I just installed my second 780ti with 2500k at 4,8 scoring 3200 in heaven , i though that was ok score and i didnt even pay attention to any possible bottlenecks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> Very good!
> My evga reference run to 1353Mhz with 1,21V but vram max 7900Mhz.


In heaven I will not see any diff, in Heaven. But with a 4930 in games i will see min better.. Hopeing, if not fool me once. go xbox 60hz lol

O forgot to say 120hz monitor, yes its does. Cpu matters alot in. games like bf4 and crysis 3

Edit, 4.8 mem at 1333. Happy new year you lot. @ oc.N

Brought to you from a laptop and vodka. and pills.

Happy new year all, much love. Especially with no pants







. LOL forget this, HAPPY NEW YEAR ALL. be good little Overclockers. lol


----------



## compddd

If I have an EVGA 780 Ti SC Reference cooler which BIOS should I use on the front page of this thread? I don't see my model listed there, only EVGA SC ACX cooler.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Netherwind*
> 
> BF4 runs badly on Win7 and besides, I'm used to it now


I've been running BF4 from day one release, and have yet to have any issue with it on my 7 machines, but every persons machine is different I guess


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seallone*
> 
> In heaven I will not see any diff, in Heaven. But with a 4930 in games i will see min better.. Hopeing, if not fool me once. go xbox 60hz lol
> 
> O forgot to say 120hz monitor, yes its does. Cpu matters alot in. games like bf4 and crysis 3
> 
> Edit, 4.8 mem at 1333. Happy new year you lot. @ oc.N
> 
> Brought to you from a laptop and vodka. and pills.
> 
> Happy new year all, much love. Especially with no pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . LOL forget this, HAPPY NEW YEAR ALL. be good little Overclockers. lol


Happy new year...


----------



## Samson38

Happy new everyone! I maybe lying in bed with strepp throat..but still following this thread..ha happy over clocking..can't wait to put my 2 under soon.


----------



## Samson38

Um year..and water..gees. I'm toast


----------



## Seallone

Yeah lol Going to listen to some spice girls. LOl


----------



## vs17e

A bit confused here and was wondering if you guys could address some of my questions. They've probably been answered countless times but I honestly don't have the time to stifle through all these pages.

1. When it says disabled boost on the skyn3t bios - does that mean the core clock is the clock speed the card will be running at?
2. Is there any reason why I shouldn't set the power target lower than 200%? I assume its moreso to remove the power limit of the card
3. I'll be using the reference design 780 Ti, but is it capable to handle the 1.2v and that 200% power limit for overclocking (as in I dont want my VRMs to combust into flames)?
4. How important is the temp target on these cards? I dont mind letting it reach 95c but is it safe to do so?


----------



## Garrett1974NL

1. yes
2. no, it doesn't mean the card WILL use 200% power
3. yes, waterblock is always better but air should be sufficient
4. how important... I guess it means it won't throttle down before it reaches that temp (plz correct me if I'm wrong)


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vs17e*
> 
> A bit confused here and was wondering if you guys could address some of my questions. They've probably been answered countless times but I honestly don't have the time to stifle through all these pages.
> 
> 1. When it says disabled boost on the skyn3t bios - does that mean the core clock is the clock speed the card will be running at?
> Correct
> 
> 2. Is there any reason why I shouldn't set the power target lower than 200%? I assume its moreso to remove the power limit of the card
> It just makes the power target a non-issue at high overclocks
> 
> 3. I'll be using the reference design 780 Ti, but is it capable to handle the 1.2v and that 200% power limit for overclocking (as in I dont want my VRMs to combust into flames)?
> It's fine at 1.212v, and will never come close to the 200% power limit at those volts
> 
> 4. How important is the temp target on these cards? I dont mind letting it reach 95c but is it safe to do so?
> If you're seeing temps higher than the mid-80's, back off or find a better cooling solution. It won't combust in the 90's, but it won't be a happy _or_ stable card at those temps...that's benchmark and quit territory, not 24/7 gaming territory. Good news is, unless something's horribly wrong or you do something pretty silly, you shouldn't see those kinds of temps.


.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compddd*
> 
> If I have an EVGA 780 Ti SC Reference cooler which BIOS should I use on the front page of this thread? I don't see my model listed there, only EVGA SC ACX cooler.


The Ti named only is the same as yours it was my first to be released.


----------



## vlados070

Happy New Year everybody


----------



## doctakedooty

So guys I finally after a week of playing with my Ti's finally got a good frame rate in BF4. At 2560 x 1440 on ultra I could not stay above 120 FPS I was dipping down to 70's up to 123 fps with 2 EVGA 780 Ti. This was driving me nuts as these cards should easily stay above 120 FPS. So after much playing I have come to realize one of my cards seems to think it is in K Boost all the time even though it is not. I was finally able to get it to down clock properly and when it did the SLI started working properly and was maxing 200 FPS and dipping as low as 150 FPS. This was much better then before. Anyone know how to resolve the card wanting to kick KBoost in for some reason. No matter rather the card is in PCIE slot 1 or 3 it does it. Any ideas would be very helpful?


----------



## xabierr

I was going to watercool my sli windforce oc , i checked compatiblity list for ek full cover , and it show windforce oc revision 1.0 compatible. But this one has 8+6 pin conection and mine is revision 2.0 with 8+8 pin conection. Hope that this does not mean is not compatible since the windforce gzh edition with 8+8 pin is marked as non compatible.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xabierr*
> 
> I was going to watercool my sli windforce oc , i checked compatiblity list for ek full cover , and it show windforce oc revision 1.0 compatible. But this one has 8+6 pin conection and mine is revision 2.0 with 8+8 pin conection. Hope that this does not mean is not compatible since the windforce gzh edition with 8+8 pin is marked as non compatible.


Forget it, I have the same card, fullcover block isn't happening, at least not from EK








You have the GHz Edition PCB, only without the backplate. And to top it off it doesn't even seem to clock better than a reference PCB (for which you CAN buy fullcover blocks) so I don't get the point of a custom PCB...


----------



## xabierr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Forget it, I have the same card, fullcover block isn't happening, at least not from EK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have the GHz Edition PCB, only without the backplate. And to top it off it doesn't even seem to clock better than a reference PCB (for which you CAN buy fullcover blocks) so I don't get the point of a custom PCB...


Are you totally sure is ghz edition pcb ?


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Unfortunately yes... if it wasn't then Gigabyte would've created 3 separate 780Ti PCB's








I've seen photos of the GHz Edition without the cooler and it looks 100% like mine.
-edit- posted in wrong thread <= disregard this


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlados070*
> 
> Happy New Year everybody


Same here. Happy New Years everyone. I know some of you have already celebrated. I've got 5 1/2 hrs still in Arizona, USA.

Nice way to end 2013 with a 780Ti ACX







Almost done with Crysis 3 on 'medium' difficulty, on my new GPU.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Happy New Years Arizonian!

Also have 5 and half hours to go...


----------



## szeged

exploding our fireworks now







bonfire booze and fireworks

cya guys in a few hours


----------



## Hckngrtfakt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Same here. Happy New Years everyone. I know some of you have already celebrated. I've got 5 1/2 hrs still in Arizona, USA.
> 
> Nice way to end 2013 with a 780Ti ACX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost done with Crysis 3 on 'medium' difficulty, on my new GPU.


At least yours made it onto a system ...









(mine still on the table pending to finish bioshock sometime next year)

Happy new Years everyone


----------



## joelchoy

I've got a question... i've set the power limit to 130% and oc'ed to 1250 core and 8000 mem. but i'm getting only 1045 core in games like AC4 and NFS. even if i increase the voltage, it is still stuck at 1045mhz.


----------



## mfranco702

this is a good way to end the year... :3
time to get the juice out of these beasts


----------



## eBombzor

Happy New Years here in SoCal!


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Years here in SoCal!


DAMNNN! Sweet way to start the year mate!


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joelchoy*
> 
> I've got a question... i've set the power limit to 130% and oc'ed to 1250 core and 8000 mem. but i'm getting only 1045 core in games like AC4 and NFS. even if i increase the voltage, it is still stuck at 1045mhz.


that only happens to me on older games like Batman Arkam Asylum.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> that only happens to me on older games like Batman Arkam Asylum.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


Vsync turned on can cause this too.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfranco702*
> 
> this is a good way to end the year... :3
> time to get the juice out of these beasts


I hate you









HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYBODY!!!!


----------



## xabierr

My cards playing bf4 in sli ( stock no OC ) are running at 1020 core clock both. Any idea why ? they go up to 1150 running any bench , fire strike, heaven etc.

Tested both card individually and they work fine.


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xabierr*
> 
> My cards playing bf4 in sli ( stock no OC ) are running at 1020 core clock both. Any idea why ? they go up to 1150 running any bench , fire strike, heaven etc.
> 
> Tested both card individually and they work fine.


Same here. If I pump +100 into Precision X, it then translates into 1120 on GPU-z, but when benching, it says 1250 on the core in the sensor tab...?


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xabierr*
> 
> My cards playing bf4 in sli ( stock no OC ) are running at 1020 core clock both. Any idea why ? they go up to 1150 running any bench , fire strike, heaven etc.
> 
> Tested both card individually and they work fine.


It is GPU Boost 2.0
It will OC your card automatic with out you doing anything


----------



## xabierr

Yeah i know, but why running bench it does clock up to 1150 ( gpu boost 2.0 ok ) and playing bf4 max is 1040 only ? running single cards they were boosting to 1180 playing bf4 also , running sli max is 1040 for both


----------



## skilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> The Ti named only is the same as yours it was my first to be released.


I'm now confused too, maybe I just need coffee







.. I could have sworn the reference Ti model did not have ACX in the name originally . I have the original modded bios and it is skyn3t-Ti-vBios.rom . Is the bios updated?

Copied from the OP:

GTX 780 Reference model
80.80.30.00.80
skyn3t-Ti-ACX-vBios.zip 136k .zip file

GTX 780 ACX model
80.80.30.00.80
skyn3t-Ti-ACX-vBios.zip 136k .zip file

I also have the EVGA Ti SC reference cooler, does that mean I should flash the skyn3t-Ti-vBios-EVGA-SC-ACX.rom ? Ive been using the skyn3t-Ti-vBios.rom


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skilly*
> 
> I also have the EVGA Ti SC reference cooler, does that mean I should flash the skyn3t-Ti-vBios-EVGA-SC-ACX.rom ? Ive been using the skyn3t-Ti-vBios.rom


Nope, you'll lose proximate 1k from the maximum RPMs with ACX BIOS...nothing else.


----------



## skyn3t

Happy new year for everyone









skyn3t wishes the best for you and family.


----------



## skilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Nope, you'll lose proximate 1k from the maximum RPMs with ACX BIOS...nothing else.


OK thanks. So I'll stick with original reference bios with the faster fan speeds, unless it was taken down for a reason? Or maybe Im just too shot to find it again.


----------



## xabierr

Im having alot of problems with my sli . Now there is one card that if is in sli mode the max voltage it gets is 1087 , does not matter in which slot i put it , if sli is enable max voltage is 1,087 while the other one goes up to 1,187.

If i test de 1.087 card alone , no sli , it goes up to 1,187 .

Any idea ?


----------



## Chronic1

AB Beta 18 is coming soon guys!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by Unwinder View Post
> Happy New Year, guys! Beta 18 will be submitted to MSI today. Changes list includes:
> 
> • Added low-level I2C access driver for AMD Bonaire, Curacao and Hawaii graphics processors. Low-level I2C access driver provides much faster access to I2C bus than ineffective native AMD ADL I2C access interface and addresses issues with GPU clock throttling when enabling voltage monitoring on AMD RADEON R9 290 series graphics cards
> • Improved AMD ADL access layer with Overdrive 6 support to provide compatibility with future AMD GPUs
> • Regular and SE versions of MSI Afterburner are now merged into single installer. Added voltage control mode selection option to the "Compatibility properties" section in "General" tab. Now you can toggle between reference design, standard MSI and extended MSI voltage control modes
> • Added "boost edition" / "GHz edition" GPU type selection option for reference design AMD RADEON 7970 and AMD RADEON 7950 based graphics cards to "AMD compatibility properties" section in "General" tab
> • Added GPU usage averaging algorithm for Overdrive 6 capable AMD GPUs. Now displayed GPU usage is being averaged by sliding window to smooth GPU usage artifacts occurring due to bug in AMD ADL API on AMD Sea Islands GPU family
> • Added optional unified GPU usage monitoring path via D3DKMT performance counters. Power users may enable it via configuration file as a workaround to replace native vendor's GPU usage monitoring if it is working improperly (e.g. broken GPU usage monitoring in AMD ADL API for AMD Sea Islands GPU family)
> • Added "Use dedicated encoder server" option to "Videocapture" tab
> • RivaTuner Statistics Server has been upgraded to version 6.0.0
> 
> I guess it will be launched publicly on 30-31 Dec or in the first days of 2014 if MSI are already on Holidays.


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> AB Beta 18 is coming soon guys!!


Nothing about the Ti?


----------



## lowfat

That looks like it is a AMD only update.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> That looks like it is a AMD only update.


Lol, they need all the help they can get!!


----------



## Azazil1190

_*i wish to all have a happy and good new year better than 2013!!!!*_
For a good year i make a gift to my self a 780ti class















http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/560/raez.png/


----------



## Chomuco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> _*i wish to all have a happy and good new year better than 2013!!!!*_
> For a good year i make a gift to my self a 780ti class
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/560/raez.png/


For a good year!! nicee


----------



## mcg75

Ok guys, has anyone had this happen to them?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







My SC Ti is running Skyn3t's bios and was running 1045 mhz as he has set in that bios.

At some point, my card has changed it's mind and is running at 1020 mhz.

You can still see the 1045 mhz in the gpu-z window but gpu-z and precision both report 1020 mhz in real time.

I reinstalled 331.82 drivers to no change and am wondering what to do next.

EDIT:

Reflashed the card's bios and back to proper levels.

I've never had that happen before.


----------



## traxtech

Yay, my Ti Classified finally arrived!

I did not realize how much bigger these cards are than the other ones, lol.


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Ok guys, has anyone had this happen to them?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My SC Ti is running Skyn3t's bios and was running 1045 mhz as he has set in that bios.
> 
> At some point, my card has changed it's mind and is running at 1020 mhz.
> 
> You can still see the 1045 mhz in the gpu-z window but gpu-z and precision both report 1020 mhz in real time.
> 
> I reinstalled 331.82 drivers to no change and am wondering what to do next.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Reflashed the card's bios and back to proper levels.
> 
> I've never had that happen before.


I have similar issue with my titan even when i set it at a certain clock, the GPU will work at another clock below the clock i set it to. It seems that GK110 likes to run at specific clocks.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> I have similar issue with my titan even when i set it at a certain clock, the GPU will work at another clock below the clock i set it to. It seems that GK110 likes to run at specific clocks.


If you are running a stock bios, whatever clock you set will end up being the 13 mhz bin below that.

By that, what I mean is if you set the oc to 1210 mhz, it will run at 1202 mhz. 1202 is one of the 13 mhz bins as is 1215, 1228, 1241 etc.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Ok guys, has anyone had this happen to them?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My SC Ti is running Skyn3t's bios and was running 1045 mhz as he has set in that bios.
> 
> At some point, my card has changed it's mind and is running at 1020 mhz.
> 
> You can still see the 1045 mhz in the gpu-z window but gpu-z and precision both report 1020 mhz in real time.
> 
> I reinstalled 331.82 drivers to no change and am wondering what to do next.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Reflashed the card's bios and back to proper levels.
> 
> I've never had that happen before.


is the old GPU-Z report the same thing ? open AB and see what happen.


----------



## skilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Ok guys, has anyone had this happen to them?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My SC Ti is running Skyn3t's bios and was running 1045 mhz as he has set in that bios.
> 
> At some point, my card has changed it's mind and is running at 1020 mhz.
> 
> You can still see the 1045 mhz in the gpu-z window but gpu-z and precision both report 1020 mhz in real time.
> 
> I reinstalled 331.82 drivers to no change and am wondering what to do next.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Reflashed the card's bios and back to proper levels.
> 
> I've never had that happen before.


The same thing was happening to me before. I had the stock bios and then flashed my two cards with sky's reference bios. The speeds were not hitting the OC settings I had in precision. I used the command nvflash --protecton after flashing and thought maybe that was causing an issue. But then I uninstalled precision, reinstalled the WHQL drivers, clean install and default setting back on precision. All seems to work fine now after setting an OC speed, it goes straight to my OC speeds while in game and the voltage is what I set it at.

Are we supposed to use nvflash --protecton after flashing? Just curious. Doesn't say in the readme but figured it wouldn't hurt right?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skilly*
> 
> The same thing was happening to me before. I had the stock bios and then flashed my two cards with sky's reference bios. The speeds were not hitting the OC settings I had in precision. I used the command nvflash --protecton after flashing and thought maybe that was causing an issue. But then I uninstalled precision, reinstalled the WHQL drivers, clean install and default setting back on precision. All seems to work fine now after setting an OC speed, it goes straight to my OC speeds while in game and the voltage is what I set it at.
> 
> Are we supposed to use nvflash --protecton after flashing? Just curious. Doesn't say in the readme but figured it wouldn't hurt right?


After you flash and do a proper reboot, protection is back on.

Before mine started acting up, I did crash from an oc and had to shut the computer off to get it to reboot.

780 Ti's tend to crash hard as it seems the power balancing features keep an unstable oc going too long.

With my 780's and Titan, you'd crash and the driver would recover.


----------



## traxtech

What is the best bios for overclocking? My card seems fine at +100 core and +400 memory but i want to push it further. Sitting at 83.4FPS on Valley Extreme HD, which beats my old personal best of 76.something DDD


----------



## Rokku

I know I already joined but just to make it official


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Im a proud owner of a 780 Ti Classified.. Should be here by Friday... I did a 1 day shipping at 830pm.. So lets hope so before the weekend.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

OK for the experts here:
http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/upload/pictures/Gigabyte-GeForce-GTX-780-Ti-WindForce-3X-OC-3GB-GDDR5-%28GV-N78TOV-3GD-Rev.-1.0%29-PCB.jpg

Which part is causing the coil whine and can you silence it with hot glue for example?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> OK for the experts here:
> http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/upload/pictures/Gigabyte-GeForce-GTX-780-Ti-WindForce-3X-OC-3GB-GDDR5-%28GV-N78TOV-3GD-Rev.-1.0%29-PCB.jpg
> 
> Which part is causing the coil whine and can you silence it with hot glue for example?


It could be any one of the closed coils marked R22,R33,R68,1R0, or 3R3. And no, hot glue won't silence them, you would need to remove that top plate with the number on it to get to the coils.

Hope this helps..


----------



## GTXtreme

Hi Guys,

I know its a bit late for this but HAPPY 2014 ! Rather late than never is suppose !


----------



## Furlans

Oh my lord, my 780Ti can't handle [email protected],212v... I am probably going to sell it...


----------



## doomsdaybg

MSI Afterburner 3.0.0 Beta 18


----------



## Furlans

For me allows +100mv, but doesn't work lol


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Since flashing back my original BIOS I can now adjust voltage in Precision X and it actually works








1.212v with stock BIOS, it just doesn't stick on startup... does it stick with Afterburner, doomsdaybg?


----------



## doomsdaybg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Since flashing back my original BIOS I can now adjust voltage in Precision X and it actually works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.212v with stock BIOS, it just doesn't stick on startup... does it stick with Afterburner, doomsdaybg?


Ahh after restart PC and auto start MSI AB i need to restart MSI AB to apply clocks and voltages.

I think "Apply overclocking at system startup" not work.


----------



## DooRules

New afterburner with volt mod on my two ti's, I have not tried benching yet 1.313v on top card and 1.319 on bottom card


----------



## FragZero

So now we have > 1.212v on reference cards using the new afterburner?


----------



## doomsdaybg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DooRules*
> 
> New afterburner with volt mod on my two ti's, I have not tried benching yet 1.313v on top card and 1.319 on bottom card










Try Try Try


----------



## arbitrary name

HI,
I recently bought a Palit 780 ti jetstream.
The minimum fan speed is locked to 48% (approx. 1100rpm), inexplicably higher than the nvidia's 43% reference value despite the improved cooling. This puts the card the wrong side of inaudible at idle. Can anyone advise me on suitable bios flashes to reduce the minimum fan speed?

EDIT

I've now edited the bios using Keplar Bios Tweaker to reduce the fan control range and flashed the update (checking the update was successful with gpu-z). However, the minimum fan speed is still 48%. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomsdaybg*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try Try Try


Srsly?


----------



## Furlans

Witch softmod?


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DooRules*
> 
> New afterburner with volt mod on my two ti's, I have not tried benching yet 1.313v on top card and 1.319 on bottom card


Are you using the sky bios with the new afterburner?


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Are you using the sky bios with the new afterburner?


With sky's bios msi ab allow me for a 100mv overvolt but doesn't work and i don't know how to softmod beta 18 lol


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> With sky's bios msi ab allow me for a 100mv overvolt but doesn't work and i don't know how to softmod beta 18 lol


Well what are the volt mods the guy is using to get it to show is AB?


----------



## DooRules

I have the bios from OP in this thread (page 1) and used the volt mod on page 1 of this thread.

Tried a run of firestrike at a high core. Run started at 1.31 v but quickly started to come down. At 1.255 v the run locked up. Rebooted and got service exception bsod. Took me quite a while to get back. Had to basically get windows to see the individual cards again. All is good now, both cards are fine.


----------



## FragZero

I tried it myself

Skyn3t bios - no go
Stock MSI Bios - no go

Afterburner does show the voltageslider but no real voltagechange. This is with or without the voltmod.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DooRules*
> 
> I have the bios from OP in this thread (page 1) and used the volt mod on page 1 of this thread.
> 
> Tried a run of firestrike at a high core. Run started at 1.31 v but quickly started to come down. At 1.255 v the run locked up. Rebooted and got service exception bsod. Took me quite a while to get back. Had to basically get windows to see the individual cards again. All is good now, both cards are fine.


Does the disable LLC mod not work with the 780 ti yet?


----------



## FragZero

Nope not here

Reference PCB
Skyn3et bios
Latest afterburner
1.3v softmod done

Voltage control not working
LLC mod not working


----------



## DooRules

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Does the disable LLC mod not work with the 780 ti yet?


As far as command prompt tells me LLC hack in working. It returns 00.

Aida64 extreme also shows the cards voltage as 1.313 and 1.319 after I hit apply and right back to stock after I hit reset.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DooRules*
> 
> As far as command prompt tells me LLC hack in working. It returns 00.
> 
> Aida64 extreme also shows the cards voltage as 1.313 and 1.319 after I hit apply and right back to stock after I hit reset.


where in Aida64 extreme does it show it for you ?

for me no matter the volts I put in it will only show max 1.212v just like PX


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FragZero*
> 
> Nope not here
> 
> Reference PCB
> Skyn3et bios
> Latest afterburner
> 1.3v softmod done
> 
> Voltage control not working
> LLC mod not working


I am starting to feel like some cards word and some cards dont and I dont understand why...


----------



## DooRules

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> where in Aida64 extreme does it show it for you ?
> 
> for me no matter the volts I put in it will only show max 1.212v just like PX


I just checked aida again and it is showing for the vrm but not core


----------



## grichka59

Hello ,

I have an evga gtx 780ti and it's for me not possible to regulate the volt with msi afterburner.

I have flashed the card with the reference skyn3t bios , but the result is very complicated...

I can't go more than 1.062v ... even with the lastest beta 18 version of msi AB.

Evga precision X work great but the monitoring option of this log is very poor , and we can't make a profile with a specific voltage , which is ridiculous ...

I tested the SVL7 bios , it's the same , I tested the msi AB Hack , and the regulation work correctly but the card is very unstable with this hack ... i can't go more than 1200 mhz , with the stock bios i can go more than 1300mhz.

Can you help me ? I tried to install the nvidia drivers , re install msi AB ... Nothing


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grichka59*
> 
> Hello ,
> 
> I have an evga gtx 780ti and it's for me not possible to regulate the volt with msi afterburner.
> 
> I have flashed the card with the reference skyn3t bios , but the result is very complicated...
> 
> I can't go more than 1.062v ... even with the lastest beta 18 version of msi AB.
> 
> Evga precision X work great but the monitoring option of this log is very poor , and we can't make a profile with a specific voltage , which is ridiculous ...
> 
> I tested the SVL7 bios , it's the same , I tested the msi AB Hack , and the regulation work correctly but the card is very unstable with this hack ... i can't go more than 1200 mhz , with the stock bios i can go more than 1300mhz.
> 
> Can you help me ? I tried to install the nvidia drivers , re install msi AB ... Nothing


As far as I know the AB hack only works for GTX 780 it does not work for GTX 780 TI and that is what I think is giving you the problems


----------



## Furlans

I did the softmod to AB BETA 18, but no matter the volts I put in, GPU-Z or HwMonitor show max 1,050v...........

I think that the softmod is just for ncp4206..... lol you need to write ....NCP4206=....


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> I did the softmod to AB BETA 18, but no matter the volts I put in, GPU-Z or HwMonitor show max 1,050v...........
> 
> I think that the softmod is just for ncp4206..... lol you need to write ....NCP4206=....


whats that number for... NPC4206??


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> whats that number for... NPC4206??


VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h


----------



## grichka59

Ok thanks for the info of soft mod with gtx 780ti







it's for that , that i can't go more than 1200 mhz









I'll try to reinstall completely msi Ab + 331.92 , but do you know why i could not regulate the voltage with msi AB 17 ? With AB 18 i think it's a bit different , i can have + 100 mv or -100 mv , but the average is 1.05v or 925mv ... And with the skynet bios i can't have an other value than 1.062 ... Even if i enter +100mv ....


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grichka59*
> 
> Ok thanks for the info of soft mod with gtx 780ti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's for that , that i can't go more than 1200 mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to reinstall completely msi Ab + 331.92 , but do you know why i could not regulate the voltage with msi AB 17 ? With AB 18 i think it's a bit different , i can have + 100 mv or -100 mv , but the average is 1.05v or 925mv ... And with the skynet bios i can't have an other value than 1.062 ... Even if i enter +100mv ....


AB doesn't support ncp4208


----------



## xabierr

The llc hack and voltage mod should be removed from main post untill they work to prevent problems.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

About the coil whine (again yeah I know)
Isn't it funny that you never (or almost never) read about coil whine in reviews?
It's like a bad surprise when you play games or run benchmarks with your shiny new 780Ti cards


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xabierr*
> 
> The llc hack and voltage mod should be removed from main post untill they work to prevent problems.


Agreed.

Have the same issue as grichka59 mentioned.


----------



## FragZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> About the coil whine(


If i were a reviewer i would not include coilwhine, can't really hear it inside my case. Maybe with watercooling and silent fans i could but not with normal aircooling (some fractal fans at 7v - thermalright fans on a silent profile).

Also, some people just can't hear the noise (i know enough ppl who can't hear the noise a CRT makes - just a comparison)


----------



## Garrett1974NL

I know, but in the 780Ti case there are enough complaints about it... they all say ahh what a silent cooler, but not mention of coil whine... very strange if you ask me.


----------



## FragZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> I know, but in the 780Ti case there are enough complaints about it... they all say ahh what a silent cooler, but not mention of coil whine... very strange if you ask me.


You just made me open my case while running furmark at several settings (high fps - low fps - high load - low load etc), there is some whine, can't deny that!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> As far as I know the AB hack only works for GTX 780 it does not work for GTX 780 TI and that is what I think is giving you the problems


This unfortunatel Alex the AB creator only gave support for the red team. No AB softmod will work on 780 Ti GPU. So for now you guys are capped to 1.212v. Im try to work on a solution but it can happen and cannot happen at the same time or be delayed a bit since i dont have the Ti do to my won test. It all depends the guy a choose to do it for me and of course mylself.

Best

skyn3t.


----------



## Furlans

Is a good idea changing my less than 1210Mhz stabile 780Ti with a liquid cooled R9 290x?


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> This unfortunatel Alex the AB creator only gave support for the red team. No AB softmod will work on 780 Ti GPU. So for now you guys are capped to 1.212v. Im try to work on a solution but it can happen and cannot happen at the same time or be delayed a bit since i dont have the Ti do to my won test. It all depends the guy a choose to do it for me and of course mylself.
> 
> Best
> 
> skyn3t.


How can we help you?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> AB doesn't support ncp4208


When you go there do download just scroll down and read the thread. easy task.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> Is a good idea changing my less than 1210Mhz stabile 780Ti with a liquid cooled R9 290x?


Furlan, I wouldnt, I had a 290x overclocked to about 1150 core on air, it scored the same as my 780ti classified at stock setting( sky bios), and from i have seen it dosent overlock much more on water. I was using 3D Mark Firestrike results.

*290x*
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1282287

*780 Ti Classy*
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1374479


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> This unfortunatel Alex the AB creator only gave support for the red team. No AB softmod will work on 780 Ti GPU. So for now you guys are capped to 1.212v. Im try to work on a solution but it can happen and cannot happen at the same time or be delayed a bit since i dont have the Ti do to my won test. It all depends the guy a choose to do it for me and of course mylself.
> 
> Best
> 
> skyn3t.


this is why we all need to pitch in like $1 to $5 each and get skyn3t a 780 ti!


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> this is why we all need to pitch in like $1 to $5 each and get skyn3t a 780 ti!


Now all we need is 140 people to pitch in $5 each.


----------



## skyn3t

Who is up for this and I setup a link off of Ocn cuz this is not allowed here.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Who is up for this and I setup a link off of Ocn cuz this is not allowed here.


when youre ready pm me so i can pitch in!


----------



## vlados070

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Who is up for this and I setup a link off of Ocn cuz this is not allowed here.


I can do it too


----------



## Sandlotje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> I know, but in the 780Ti case there are enough complaints about it... they all say ahh what a silent cooler, but not mention of coil whine... very strange if you ask me.


Not all GTX 780 Ti's have coil whine. I have two and they sure don't. I don't know if you're talking about official review sites including it in their review or just user reviews, but either way people investing so much money in cards should see what communities are experiencing in terms of possible problems. Nevertheless, coil whine is an annoying thing to have. I feel for ya!


----------



## VSG

Skyn3t, just PM everyone in this thread lol


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FragZero*
> 
> You just made me open my case while running furmark at several settings (high fps - low fps - high load - low load etc), there is some whine, can't deny that!


I find it whines (much) more with Heaven 4.0 than with Furmark, and besides, Heaven is a much more realistic benchmark imho.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> Is a good idea changing my less than 1210Mhz stabile 780Ti with a liquid cooled R9 290x?


Blasphemy in this topic... how dare you


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> when youre ready pm me so i can pitch in!


Me three!


----------



## cobz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> this is why we all need to pitch in like $1 to $5 each and get skyn3t a 780 ti!


Well lets do it.. This is my 3rd time posting about this... And everytime it gets buried... I am in for $50...







And I thought we were chipping in for a TI classifed? Thats what strong had mentioned before he checked with a moderator.. ????


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Furlan, I wouldnt, I had a 290x overclocked to about 1150 core on air, it scored the same as my 780ti classified at stock setting( sky bios), and from i have seen it dosent overlock much more on water. I was using 3D Mark Firestrike results.


Not to mention that the only 290x that ties with a Ti stock is the Asus dcii running at a steady 1050 mhz according to hardocp.

Of course, hardocp didn't mention the Ti it tied throttles due to power limit at stock settings like countless other reviews did.


----------



## skilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cobz*
> 
> Well lets do it.. This is my 3rd time posting about this... And everytime it gets buried... I am in for $50...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I thought we were chipping in for a TI classifed? Thats what strong had mentioned before he checked with a moderator.. ????


I'm in for $20. Lets get this rolling. We all have $700-$800 cards, some of us have 2.


----------



## rkinslo

I'm in


----------



## cobz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skilly*
> 
> I'm in for $20. Lets get this rolling. We all have $700-$800 cards, some of us have 2.


Exactly my point....


----------



## sircuddles

I have the standard EVGA model and when trying to flash the reference model Skyn3t BIOS I got a PCI ID mismatch. Am I using the wrong BIOS or should I just be hitting Y?


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Just press Y
I was a little nervous the first time too but it all went smooth








I needed to power off, reboot into Windows, then reset again, and at the next boot the card was re-initialized/detected.
Had to make new profiles for Precision X but that's a few seconds work








Just make sure to backup your original BIOS first, for example with GPU-Z!!


----------



## sircuddles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Just press Y
> I was a little nervous the first time too but it all went smooth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I needed to power off, reboot into Windows, then reset again, and at the next boot the card was re-initialized/detected.
> Had to make new profiles for Precision X but that's a few seconds work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just make sure to backup your original BIOS first, for example with GPU-Z!!


I just tried it and I don't think it worked. My video was only coming out of 1 monitor and there were no video drivers or anything installed (i.e no context NV menu on desktop). Precision said no card found or something similar. I reflashed my backup and am fine now. Any advice? ;_;


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skilly*
> 
> I'm in for $20. Lets get this rolling. We all have $700-$800 cards, some of us have 2.
























i only have a 400 dollar classified..and one of it too :C

Lol


----------



## skilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i only have a 400 dollar classified..and one of it too :C
> 
> Lol


Some have 3 or 4!







hehe.


----------



## xabierr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sircuddles*
> 
> I just tried it and I don't think it worked. My video was only coming out of 1 monitor and there were no video drivers or anything installed (i.e no context NV menu on desktop). Precision said no card found or something similar. I reflashed my backup and am fine now. Any advice? ;_;


Did you uninstall drivers and install them again after flash ?


----------



## sircuddles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xabierr*
> 
> Did you uninstall drivers and install them again after flash ?


I did not, didn't know that was required. I'll try that, thanks.


----------



## cobz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skilly*
> 
> Some have 3 or 4!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehe.


I really hope we get this going... Everyone keeps talking about it, but it goes no where...


----------



## xabierr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sircuddles*
> 
> I did not, didn't know that was required. I'll try that, thanks.


it is required , and also i recomend you to use ddu in safe mode to remove everything , then reboot and install drivers again.


----------



## brandon6199

I'm in for $20... I really need 1.212v+ on my twin Ti's...


----------



## sircuddles

So I was wondering if any experts here can help me figure out a problem I'm having. I have a regular EVGA and was getting random hard boots and couldn't figure out the problem (seemed to always happen on the 2nd map of a BF4 session. Max voltage, ~73c max temp, +240 core). I ran stock, including voltage and was able to play 3 maps with no issues. I then did the same thing successfully with a +200 OC. However when I set the voltage to +.50 and left everything else as was, I hard booted again.

Is there a reason my card doesn't like extra voltage? Another odd thing about this card is that ANY memory OC, even +50, has always caused boots.


----------



## Robilar

I've got a pair of the MSI Twin Frozr Gaming editions inbound (1 tomorrow morning, the other on Saturday).

Looking forward to testing them out in SLI


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sircuddles*
> 
> So I was wondering if any experts here can help me figure out a problem I'm having. I have a regular EVGA and was getting random hard boots and couldn't figure out the problem (seemed to always happen on the 2nd map of a BF4 session. Max voltage, ~73c max temp, +240 core). I ran stock, including voltage and was able to play 3 maps with no issues. I then did the same thing successfully with a +200 OC. However when I set the voltage to +.50 and left everything else as was, I hard booted again.
> 
> Is there a reason my card doesn't like extra voltage? Another odd thing about this card is that ANY memory OC, even +50, has always caused boots.


You may have a weak link somewhere on the card or maybe your a running out of clean power from the psu. I have only had driver crashes on my Ti. No reboots.


----------



## sircuddles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> You may have a weak link somewhere on the card or maybe your a running out of clean power from the psu. I have only had driver crashes on my Ti. No reboots.


You know I always thought that was odd, since my old 580 always just gave driver crashes. I bought an HX850 for that reason, but it's still always given boots.


----------



## Chronic1

Got stuck in a BSOD Loop again! system_service_exception nvldkkm yada yada yada

I used AB Beta 18. Did the 1.3 softmod. Tested 10mhz higher than my normal 1.212v 1326mhz overclock ( tested 1.3v @ 1333mhz) and got artifacts. After playing around with voltages and benching with Heaven 4.0 eventually my computer crashed and monitor lost signal so I had to do a hard reset. After hard resetting I booted back into windows and immediately got the system_service_exception BSOD.

So I restarted in safemode and uninstalled AB Beta 18, then I ran Display Driver Uninstaller 0.91 "DDUv91-[Guru3D]"

Booted back into windows and installed 331.82 Nvidia Drivers and restarted.

Got the same BSOD again!

So I redid all the same steps as above, this time before installing 331.82 drivers, I reset my CMOS... Launched windows, installed 331.82 drivers, rebooted my pc and crossed my fingers. It worked! Driver 331.82 is installed and working and no more BSOD. So then I rebooted again and applied my CPU overclock settings back to 4.65ghz and everything is honky dory!

So it looks like resetting the CMOS is a crucial part of this fix.

Hope this helps anyone else who runs into this problem.


----------



## 50shadesofray

My 780ti came in today. god im in love














, will post pics tomorrow.


----------



## Maximus Knight

I am going to rob Goldman Sachs and buy myself 4 K|NGP|N 780Ti's


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> I am going to rob Goldman Sachs and buy myself 4 K|NGP|N 780Ti's


Lol. Good luck!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> when youre ready pm me so i can pitch in!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sandlotje*
> 
> Not all GTX 780 Ti's have coil whine. I have two and they sure don't. I don't know if you're talking about official review sites including it in their review or just user reviews, but either way people investing so much money in cards should see what communities are experiencing in terms of possible problems. Nevertheless, coil whine is an annoying thing to have. I feel for ya!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Skyn3t, just PM everyone in this thread lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Me three!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cobz*
> 
> Well lets do it.. This is my 3rd time posting about this... And everytime it gets buried... I am in for $50...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I thought we were chipping in for a TI classifed? Thats what strong had mentioned before he checked with a moderator.. ????


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skilly*
> 
> I'm in for $20. Lets get this rolling. We all have $700-$800 cards, some of us have 2.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> I'm in for $20... I really need 1.212v+ on my twin Ti's...


I just quoted some of you , but my big thank for you all.

@szeged
@OccamRazor
@strong island 1
@skupples
@Zawarudo
email with info will be send out in a bit. goona preparer everything here so we can shoot this up.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *50shadesofray*
> 
> My 780ti came in today. god im in love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , will post pics tomorrow.


You lucky! DHL shipping is taking sooooo long here in EU. Damnit!!

Any day now, I believe my 780Ti Jetstream will be here... Any day now....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> I am going to rob Goldman Sachs and buy myself 4 K|NGP|N 780Ti's


Need an extra hand..? I will watch your back...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I just quoted some of you , but my big thank for you all.
> 
> @szeged
> @OccamRazor
> @strong island 1
> @skupples
> @Zawarudo
> email with info will be send out in a bit. goona preparer everything here so we can shoot this up.


In too buddy! *BUT* only if its a Classy 780Ti because I didn't see a clear definition which model will be.


----------



## Thetbrett

anyone heard/read when the 780 ti hydro copper will be released? Had a look around and couldn't find much.


----------



## arotished

Have anyone had problems with red dots all over the screen? Mostly dark areas?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arotished*
> 
> Have anyone had problems with red dots all over the screen? Mostly dark areas?


might have overclocked your vram too high.


----------



## arotished

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> might have overclocked your vram too high.


Highers I have been is 600Mhz (7600Mhz) Sems to be both card, dont matter what card i use as primary.

Permanent damage?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arotished*
> 
> Highers I have been is 600Mhz (7600Mhz) Sems to be both card, dont matter what card i use as primary.
> 
> Permanent damage?


try running them at stock clocks, both cards stock on core and memory.


----------



## arotished

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> try running them at stock clocks, both cards stock on core and memory.


I have tried that (or, default core is 1045 after the flash) and I still get it. It comes randomly, could play 20+ hours with problem asnd then, it can come on start up. Only way to remove it is to restart the computer.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arotished*
> 
> I have tried that (or, default core is 1045 after the flash) and I still get it. It comes randomly, could play 20+ hours with problem asnd then, it can come on start up. Only way to remove it is to restart the computer.


are your cards overheating at all? can you check the temps when they are showing the red dots?


----------



## arotished

temperature have never been above 70-75 degree during benchmark programs (heaven, valley, 3dmark ect)


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arotished*
> 
> temperature have never been above 75 degree during benchmark programs (heaven, vally, 3dmark ect)


can you double check again really quick? it could either be a temp problem, bad core problem or bad overclock problem, maybe other possibilities also lol so lets rule out everything we can.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arotished*
> 
> I have tried that (or, default core is 1045 after the flash) and I still get it. It comes randomly, could play 20+ hours with problem asnd then, it can come on start up. Only way to remove it is to restart the computer.


There was another member had the same kind of issue, not red dots, but something else of a similar artifact, and since it cleared at reboot, it was diagnosed as basically the VRAM getting too full and not being able to "flush" the old data out of the VRAM. Your predicament sounds to be the same. Your memory OC might have effected the NAND itself or boinked the controller.....


----------



## Ali Man

I have a reference GTX 780 ti, after flashing with Skyn3ts modded reference bios in the list, I'm still limited to 1.062V.
My AB version is 3.0.0 Beta 18.

Is there something I'm missing?


----------



## arotished

Just did 3Dmark ExtremeHD, 71 was the highest temperature on GPU2, GPU1 was 69 degree. No artifacts


----------



## skyn3t




----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> You lucky! DHL shipping is taking sooooo long here in EU. Damnit!!
> 
> Any day now, I believe my 780Ti Jetstream will be here... Any day now....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need an extra hand..? I will watch your back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In too buddy! *BUT* only if its a Classy 780Ti because I didn't see a clear definition which model will be.


Classy already has voltage control. Us poor reference guys need some love.


----------



## FragZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> Classy already has voltage control. Us poor reference guys need some love.


Indeed, i'd be willing to support Skyn3t but not on a project regarding an already voltage unlocked card. That would be a really silly thing to do!


----------



## arotished

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> There was another member had the same kind of issue, not red dots, but something else of a similar artifact, and since it cleared at reboot, it was diagnosed as basically the VRAM getting too full and not being able to "flush" the old data out of the VRAM. Your predicament sounds to be the same. Your memory OC might have effected the NAND itself or boinked the controller.....


So, that means that the GPU (or both) are scrap?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arotished*
> 
> So, that means that the GPU (or both) are scrap?


If its still doing it at STOCK clocks on the video memory AND the core of the card, then maybe!
Hard to diagnose when not actually seeing it [email protected]!


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> I have a reference GTX 780 ti, after flashing with Skyn3ts modded reference bios in the list, I'm still limited to 1.062V.
> My AB version is 3.0.0 Beta 18.
> 
> Is there something I'm missing?


You need to sue evga precision !


----------



## arotished

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> If its still doing it at STOCK clocks on the video memory AND the core of the card, then maybe!
> Hard to diagnose when not actually seeing it [email protected]!


Yeah I know.. thanks for your assist. But, is 7600Mhz on the memory high?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arotished*
> 
> Yeah I know.. thanks for your assist. But, is 7600Mhz on the memory high?


It might be for THAT particular card. Or maybe the mem voltage isn't high enough. But if it isn't doing at full stock clocks, then the OC was your problem!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> It might be for THAT particular card. Or maybe the mem voltage isn't high enough. But if it isn't doing at full stock clocks, then the OC was your problem!


cant adjust the memory voltage on the reference cards =\ so it might just be he has bad memory on his card.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> cant adjust the memory voltage on the reference cards =\ so it might just be he has bad memory on his card.


Or he is still trying to run the memory at to high a clock speed. Since he can't bump the voltage, his only option is to drop the frequency of the ram closer to stock setting. Night all, gots ta sleep.


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> You need to sue evga precision !


I am a willing attorney


----------



## TheDarkBeast

my proof of my smexy things stored my case


----------



## Asbee

Hi,
What about the Gigabyte GV-N78TOC-3GD with 2x8 pin power connectors? Has it a custom or reference pcb? Anyone have a clear picture about the pcb?


----------



## arotished

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Or he is still trying to run the memory at to high a clock speed. Since he can't bump the voltage, his only option is to drop the frequency of the ram closer to stock setting. Night all, gots ta sleep.


Just tried to flash both card back to OEM (EVGA Superclock) and run one card at the time as primary but still have the red dots.

Seems like both cards are damaged :-/


----------



## Joeking78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asbee*
> 
> Hi,
> What about the Gigabyte GV-N78TOC-3GD with 2x8 pin power connectors? Has it a custom or reference pcb? Anyone have a clear picture about the pcb?


It's custom...myself and OCN member garrett1974nl can confirm this.


----------



## causese1990

My 780 Ti Jetstream is acting weird.

When my PT is at 100% it goes below 87 FPS and starts with 107 ish FPS. *(during the first scene of 3D Mark 11)*
Then i put my PT to 130% and it starts off with 113 FPS and doesn't go below 91ish FPS. (first scene aswell)

It is as if 100% PT throttles my card, right?

My OC results: 1225 / 1900

Now when i do Heaven 4.0 benchmarks my clocks are 1225 / 1900 at 100% and 130% PT and they don't go any lower than that during the whole benchmark process.

My clocks should be lower when PT is causing them to throttle, or? (PrecisionX / Rivatuner Monitoring)

What PT is realistic for my clocks?


----------



## calibra3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *causese1990*
> 
> My 780 Ti Jetstream is acting weird.
> 
> When my PT is at 100% it goes below 87 FPS and starts with 107 ish FPS. *(during the first scene of 3D Mark 11)*
> Then i put my PT to 130% and it starts off with 113 FPS and doesn't go below 91ish FPS. (first scene aswell)
> 
> It is as if 100% PT throttles my card, right?
> 
> My OC results: 1225 / 1900
> 
> Now when i do Heaven 4.0 benchmarks my clocks are 1225 / 1900 at 100% and 130% PT and they don't go any lower than that during the whole benchmark process.
> 
> My clocks should be lower when PT is causing them to throttle, or? (PrecisionX / Rivatuner Monitoring)
> 
> What PT is realistic for my clocks?


this is my test in heaven in ultra, extreme and 8x with the palit jetstream.



I need to put the 1.212v to use this clocks.
Sorry for my bad english


----------



## fleetfeather

anyone in here had any trouble with display drivers crashing+recovering in games? EventID 4101


----------



## Asbee

Ty, I asked it (and asked for a picture) because some member have not believed me from a hungarian big site when i saied that too. Then is it not compatible with a waterblock like EK-FC780 GTX Ti, right?


----------



## ssgwright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> anyone in here had any trouble with display drivers crashing+recovering in games? EventID 4101


that happens when my overclock isn't stable


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> that happens when my overclock isn't stable


cpu OC, yes?


----------



## ssgwright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> cpu OC, yes?


no not with a display driver crash, that's a bad video card oc


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> no not with a display driver crash, that's a bad video card oc


card is @ stock lol

edit: just to add some more useful info, the display driver is crashing as I'm playing L4D with friends. Card appears to pass through Valley okay...


----------



## juks77

hi there,

first of all, many thanks to people working hard to make us happy

I would like to know if anyone has, like me, an EVGA 780 Ti SC @ Skyn3t's BIOS, not managing to modify voltage through msi AB, I think I tried it all.
I just can go to 1.212v through Precision X.

I'm under water

many thanks


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juks77*
> 
> hi there,
> 
> first of all, many thanks to people working hard to make us happy
> 
> I would like to know if anyone has, like me, an EVGA 780 Ti SC @ Skyn3t's BIOS, not managing to modify voltage through msi AB, I think I tried it all.
> I just can go to 1.212v through Precision X.
> 
> I'm under water
> 
> many thanks


People giving random guesses, also have the same issue, no one seems to know exactly.


----------



## Robilar

First of two has arrived.

Does anyone happen to know why the core and boost are not what is advertised?

Apparently it needs to be switched to OC mode but no clue how to do that.

NVM, had to download and install the MSI gaming app.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/P1050586_zps9bedda3a.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/P1050587_zpsbfae197c.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/P1050588_zpscfad63e9.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/P1050592_zpseb56bf8f.jpg.html


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cobz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> this is why we all need to pitch in like $1 to $5 each and get skyn3t a 780 ti!
> 
> 
> 
> Well lets do it.. This is my 3rd time posting about this... And everytime it gets buried... I am in for $50...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I thought we were chipping in for a TI classifed? Thats what strong had mentioned before he checked with a moderator.. ????
Click to expand...

ya I tried my best but it wasn't easy getting everyone together outside of here. it was easier to do it the way we are doing now. i am letting everyone I can know and will pitch in myself.


----------



## 50shadesofray

God is she beautiful


----------



## therion17

I never realized how big a difference a dedicated physx card made


----------



## Chronic1

I am in as long as we're not buying Skyn3t a Classified or Kingpin. The whole idea here is to get him a reference 780ti so he can maybe unlock the voltage beyond 1.212v for us! I got 10 bucks on it.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arotished*
> 
> Just tried to flash both card back to OEM (EVGA Superclock) and run one card at the time as primary but still have the red dots.
> 
> Seems like both cards are damaged :-/


have you run both at 100% stock settings? have you made sure neither of them are overheating when it happens? have you tried running them one at a time? if yes to all, it might be time to rma.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> First of two has arrived.
> 
> Does anyone happen to know why the core and boost are not what is advertised?
> 
> Apparently it needs to be switched to OC mode but no clue how to do that.
> 
> NVM, had to download and install the MSI gaming app.
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/P1050586_zps9bedda3a.jpg.html
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/P1050587_zpsbfae197c.jpg.html
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/P1050588_zpscfad63e9.jpg.html
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/P1050592_zpseb56bf8f.jpg.html


Looks good. What made you go with a gaming instead of a classified?


----------



## Robilar

The length of the card. I had the 780 Classified and I had to wedge it up against my rad fans. These cards are 20mm shorter. Plus the come with the same factory overclock. The Classified might have a bit more overclocking headroom but given I am going to be running SLI, it's not a big deal.


----------



## skyn3t

keep it up guys it did started already


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> The length of the card. I had the 780 Classified and I had to wedge it up against my rad fans. These cards are 20mm shorter. Plus the come with the same factory overclock. The Classified might have a bit more overclocking headroom but given I am going to be running SLI, it's not a big deal.


the msi cards are sexy as hell anyways









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keep it up guys it did started already


----------



## Reptile

Missed the post man yesterday because I was in the shower. Just picked this up :-0

Finally can use my 780 TI to its full potential lol


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reptile*
> 
> Missed the post man yesterday because I was in the shower. Just picked this up :-0
> 
> Finally can use my 780 TI to its full potential lol


sexy monitor, how much was it though? i remember seeing a $500 price tag and instantly opening amazon and getting the x-star instead lol.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeking78*
> 
> It's custom...myself and OCN member garrett1974nl can confirm this.


Uhuh... thanks for mentioning me








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> First of two has arrived.
> 
> Does anyone happen to know why the core and boost are not what is advertised?
> 
> Apparently it needs to be switched to OC mode but no clue how to do that.
> 
> NVM, had to download and install the MSI gaming app.
> 
> a couple of photos


I didn't download the app, just used Precision X









Very nice 50shadesofray, I have the MSI now as well, gonna sell the Gigabyte because a fullcover isn't gonna happen


----------



## Reptile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> sexy monitor, how much was it though? i remember seeing a $500 price tag and instantly opening amazon and getting the x-star instead lol.


It was $500. I've been looking at these for a loooong time and have read to many stories with issues from shipping/returning overseas. I probably would have went with a cheaper one but when I was down in Phoenix for Christmas I built my pops a new rig and he insisted on paying me $100. Overclocked my GPU last night I'm gonna start cracking on this guy. As long as I get over 100hz I will be happy. I don't plan on adding another 780 TI for a while.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reptile*
> 
> It was $500. I've been looking at these for a loooong time and have read to many stories with issues from shipping/returning overseas. I probably would have went with a cheaper one but when I was down in Phoenix for Christmas I built my pops a new rig and he insisted on paying me $100. Overclocked my GPU last night I'm gonna start cracking on this guy. As long as I get over 100hz I will be happy. I don't plan on adding another 780 TI for a while.


Which monitor is that?

I agree with you. I have looked at those Korean monitors, but I have had such good luck with Dell/HP monitors, I would rather spend the extra and know I have a warranty and a for sure return policy.

Edit: Never mind, I see it in your specs now.


----------



## szeged

you can get the koreans from amazon with a return policy, thats where i got mine.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> you can get the koreans from amazon with a return policy, thats where i got mine.


Really.... I may have to check that out.


----------



## Reptile

WOW Took me all of 5 minutes. Copied some custom settings on the overlord forum and rebooted. 120hz first try!


----------



## JAJB

http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/14/01/03/e6s.png


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Really.... I may have to check that out.


Yup got myn thru amazon too..

was 300 bucks all said and done, and was shiped and delivered in 2 and a half days... I ordered it at like 12am, got it at 5pm 2 days later... Thats crazy, plus it got held back for 2 hours because of a blizzard in Alaska lmao! I wouldnt even come close to thinking of buying another monitor other then this... The price is stupid and the screen itself is samsung. What more could you ask for?


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Yup got myn thru amazon too..
> 
> was 300 bucks all said and done, and was shiped and delivered in 2 and a half days... I ordered it at like 12am, got it at 5pm 2 days later... Thats crazy, plus it got held back for 2 hours because of a blizzard in Alaska lmao! I wouldnt even come close to thinking of buying another monitor other then this... The price is stupid and the screen itself is samsung. What more could you ask for?


Just 1 question, when it's at 100 or 120hz doesn't the display quality degrade? With Lightboost (no smearing/blurring) my TN panel shoots out real crap colors but oh man... the smoothness...
ok now back to the 780Ti


----------



## MGMG8GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Just 1 question, when it's at 100 or 120hz doesn't the display quality degrade? With Lightboost (no smearing/blurring) my TN panel shoots out real crap colors but oh man... the smoothness...
> ok now back to the 780Ti


Use CPK ( color profile keeper ) and find a .icc color profile you like on the Qnix owner thread. The more hz you push, the more gamma shift you get and need to correct for but a good color profile corrects for this. CPK will force it at startup and games.


----------



## Reptile

Update:

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/7he73/

I haven't changed my bios yet, just did this in afterburner and can run valley benchmark and the hitman absolution bench with no issues. Playing with my new monitor for now. I'll flash it sometime this weekend


----------



## h2spartan

I haven't visited this thread in a while, can someone tell me has there been any luck with voltage unlock/afterburner hack with the reference 780 ti yet?

Thank you.


----------



## KamChancellor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> I haven't visited this thread in a while, can someone tell me has there been any luck with voltage unlock/afterburner hack with the reference 780 ti yet?
> 
> Thank you.


MSI Afterburner is a joke, use EVGA Precision X.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KamChancellor*
> 
> MSI Afterburner is a joke, use EVGA Precision X.


I just wanted to know if there will be a way in the near future to unlock voltage for the 780 ti similar to the reference 780s and Titans.


----------



## CroakV

Not yet.


----------



## Chronic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> I just wanted to know if there will be a way in the near future to unlock voltage for the 780 ti similar to the reference 780s and Titans.


I hope so. We might have to all chip in to help skyn3t get a reference 780ti so he can test and work his magic.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Booo... Ordered my 780ti wensday night... Did over night shipping... Still no shipping info on ups tracking and its 7pm.. Guessing Im not getting it till monday... Really am kinda pissed... 25 bucks down the freakin tube..

I bet its weather related.. Maybe if im lucky they will spend it out saturday.. Not with my luck..


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Booo... Ordered my 780ti wensday night... Did over night shipping... Still no shipping info on ups tracking and its 7pm.. Guessing Im not getting it till monday... Really am kinda pissed... 25 bucks down the freakin tube..


you can get a refund on it if it isnt delivered on time from ups.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Booo... Ordered my 780ti wensday night... Did over night shipping... Still no shipping info on ups tracking and its 7pm.. Guessing Im not getting it till monday... Really am kinda pissed... 25 bucks down the freakin tube..


its still the holiday season technically monday things should return to normal, the UPS guys are wicked backed up right now//


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> you can get a refund on it if it isnt delivered on time from ups.


Gonna look into it..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> its still the holiday season technically monday things should return to normal, the UPS guys are wicked backed up right now//


I understand that its backed up.. I requested a status update.. Nothing for 10 hours.. Well nothing since the 1st is posted on the tracking.. I ordered some sheets for our new sleep number bed.. Thats on its way and has all the info showing where its at.. Sorry just perturbed. If its 1 day shipping there should be info, especially if I payed that kind of money right.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Gonna look into it..
> I understand that its backed up.. I requested a status update.. Nothing for 10 hours.. Well nothing since the 1st is posted on the tracking.. I ordered some sheets for our new sleep number bed.. Thats on its way and has all the info showing where its at.. Sorry just perturbed. If its 1 day shipping there should be info, especially if I payed that kind of money right.


No i defintely understand, I RMA'ed a Classy card and it took 2 days for the into to say it actually shipped out I was getting worried and have no graphics card right now... im getting bored and fidgety wanna finish my water build got a Xeon x5660 card waiting to get juiced!


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> No i defintely understand, I RMA'ed a Classy card and it took 2 days for the into to say it actually shipped out I was getting worried and have no graphics card right now... im getting bored and fidgety wanna finish my water build got a Xeon x5660 card waiting to get juiced!


Ick... Well if anythig is going to or from the east coast your screwed.. I guess I could be in the same boat as you.. At least i got my 6950 to keep me going... bf4 plays sorta ok on 1440p on medium settings lol... Hope your build goes well and you get your parts soon too....


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Ick... Well if anythig is going to or from the east coast your screwed.. I guess I could be in the same boat as you.. At least i got my 6950 to keep me going... bf4 plays sorta ok on 1440p on medium settings lol... Hope your build goes well and you get your parts soon too....


Thanks Im running on a Radeon 5450 right now.. so weak...

I had a 4870x2 in reserve but that card is shot some how and my first EVGA 7900GS crashed with any driver install and if a screen saver goes up so that card is shot as well... Figure as soon as I give my mother my GTX 275 and my sister my 560 ti, I lose my card lol....


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Thanks Im running on a Radeon 5450 right now.. so weak...
> 
> I had a 4870x2 in reserve but that card is shot some how and my first EVGA 7900GS crashed with any driver install and if a screen saver goes up so that card is shot as well... Figure as soon as I give my mother my GTX 275 and my sister my 560 ti, I lose my card lol....


Shoulda gave your sis the 7900gs or is shes a sims player.. Might need something better then that to play the sims.


----------



## h2spartan

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127770

I was thinking about getting this card from MSI. I believe it is reference with non reference cooling but I have a question for anyone who knows....

Do all the major gpu companies (EVGA, MSI, ASUS, Gigabyte, Zotac) use the same memory modules....should I expect Hynix/samsung or something comparable?


----------



## Garrett1974NL

skyn3t how do you edit these BIOS files?
I'd like to experiment with editing myself, yes I know the consequences if I screw up


----------



## SpecialEffect

This is what i achieved, stock Asus reference 780ti stock bios

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/bcu3/
On crysis 3, more then this then i started crashing sadly


----------



## rquinn19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127770
> 
> I was thinking about getting this card from MSI. I believe it is reference with non reference cooling but I have a question for anyone who knows....
> 
> Do all the major gpu companies (EVGA, MSI, ASUS, Gigabyte, Zotac) use the same memory modules....should I expect Hynix/samsung or something comparable?


Just exchanged my 780 Classy for one. Underwhelmed right now. Wasn't an expensive upgrade per say, but with the OC I had on that and what I'm getting so far on this it's not much better. Only had it an a couple hours though.

CPU at stock in both


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rquinn19*
> 
> Just exchanged my 780 Classy for one. Underwhelmed right now. Wasn't an expensive upgrade per say, but with the OC I had on that and what I'm getting so far on this it's not much better. Only had it an a couple hours though.
> 
> CPU at stock in both


You can't get the core higher? 1105 is really low


----------



## MGMG8GT

Got around to trying out the Skyn3t bios.


----------



## rquinn19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> You can't get the core higher? 1105 is really low


Is there a way to add some voltage? Haven't tweaked much yet. But that's max with the power at 105. Temps stay low 60s. Have core set at +125.


----------



## KamChancellor

Anyone know how high this card can go safely? I'm at 1100Mhz right now With the MSI 780 Ti Gaming with 0 problems and thinking of pushing it further....


----------



## skyn3t

soon soon it will be better







if you need more infor what I'm talk about PM @OccamRazor and @szeged


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Booo... Ordered my 780ti wensday night... Did over night shipping... Still no shipping info on ups tracking and its 7pm.. Guessing Im not getting it till monday... Really am kinda pissed... 25 bucks down the freakin tube..
> 
> I bet its weather related.. Maybe if im lucky they will spend it out saturday.. Not with my luck..


Lol same here. Ordered on the 31st, hasn't processed until today, so now I have to wait till Monday even though I used UPS 2nd Day Air.

UPS doesn't work on Saturdays without a fee.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> Classy already has voltage control. Us poor reference guys need some love.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FragZero*
> 
> Indeed, i'd be willing to support Skyn3t but not on a project regarding an already voltage unlocked card. That would be a really silly thing to do!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> I am in as long as we're not buying Skyn3t a Classified or Kingpin. The whole idea here is to get him a reference 780ti so he can maybe unlock the voltage beyond 1.212v for us! I got 10 bucks on it.


I retract and apologize for my previous post that "I was in" for a card "only" if it was for a Classy. That was poorly thought and one-sided.

I vote for a *reference pcb* card or even better a *8+ phase/custom pcb*(to make sure all will be ok when he's testing them with higher voltages or something) *but* one that reference bios will work on it also of course.

The reason for why I gave it another thought is because obviously having a reference/custom pcb which reference bios work on it too, *will help dozen times more people* than if he got a Classy/Kingpin/Lighting cards etc.


----------



## szeged

i hope sky gets an asus card and sticks it at 1.212v and trolls everyone









jk lol

i want him to have a reference model so he can unlock higher volts for everyone, but i also want him to get a classy model so we can work out these shutdown problems


----------



## Rodman

Got them back plates installed and custom sleeved cables. Sexy as hell. Btw didn't want to wait forever to get the Ti Edition back plates.


----------



## Arizonian

Just had time to run a *Batman Origins Benchmark* - I feel mine is low for some reason.

Like to see others run one to compare. Most of us should have had it bundled with our Ti's.









3770k 4.5 Ghz / 780Ti ACX 1242 Boost / 1900 Memory

28 Low 61 High 43 Avg




Spoiler: System screenshot!





http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/fpfbq/



@Rodman- Nice work, good looking rig.


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Just had time to run a *Batman Origins Benchmark* - I feel mine is low for some reason.
> 
> Like to see others run one to compare. Most of us should have had it bundled with our Ti's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3770k 4.5 Ghz / 780Ti ACX 1242 Boost / 1900 Memory
> 
> 28 Low 61 High 43 Avg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: System screenshot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/fpfbq/
> 
> 
> 
> @Rodman- Nice work, good looking rig.


Weird. I get like ~60fps on my 780 at 1300mhz core, memory at stock, and 4770k at stock. What settings are you using?


----------



## SardaukarHades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Just had time to run a *Batman Origins Benchmark* - I feel mine is low for some reason.
> 
> Like to see others run one to compare. Most of us should have had it bundled with our Ti's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3770k 4.5 Ghz / 780Ti ACX 1242 Boost / 1900 Memory
> 
> 28 Low 61 High 43 Avg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: System screenshot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/fpfbq/
> 
> 
> 
> @Rodman- Nice work, good looking rig.


I got it installed mate, let me know what settings you want me to run and I will try it out for you.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SardaukarHades*
> 
> I got it installed mate, let me know what settings you want me to run and I will try it out for you.


Run em as high as you can go








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> Weird. I get like ~60fps on my 780 at 1300mhz core, memory at stock, and 4770k at stock. What settings are you using?


Does it bench run off your game settings? I assumed it was a default benchmark.

2560 x 1440 resolution DX11 enhanced High PhysX TXAA low


----------



## 6steven9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Just had time to run a *Batman Origins Benchmark* - I feel mine is low for some reason.
> 
> Like to see others run one to compare. Most of us should have had it bundled with our Ti's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3770k 4.5 Ghz / 780Ti ACX 1242 Boost / 1900 Memory
> 
> 28 Low 61 High 43 Avg


That does seeem pretty low I remember running the benchmark when i first installed didn't save anything will re run it once I get home but i'm running sli 780ti's. I'm surprised you actually can play the game w/ that OC I can barely OC my cards and the game crashes unless they fixed something recently....


----------



## Koniakki

WOOT!! It arrived! My Palit 780Ti Jetstream arrived...... In the Country that is...









Hopefully Monday/Tuesday will be here.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reptile*
> 
> 
> 
> WOW Took me all of 5 minutes. Copied some custom settings on the overlord forum and rebooted. 120hz first try!


Can you please pm me the link of the forum/settings?

Thank you.


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Run em as high as you can go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it bench run off your game settings? I assumed it was a default benchmark.
> 
> 2560 x 1440 resolution DX11 enhanced High PhysX TXAA low


Okay, Im not running 2560 x 1440p. Just 1920 x 1200 right now.

I have DX11, Physics high, TXAA high.


----------



## mavis

Hi







, i have a question. so i got 780 ti in sli and a dell u3014. i get very good frames. now, if i plan on using 3 u3014, would my current set up handle the resolution? would i still get good frame rates?


----------



## xabierr

What 780ti has 8+8 pin conector and reference pcb ?


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xabierr*
> 
> What 780ti has 8+8 pin conector and reference pcb ?


Dont think you can have a 8+8 circuitry on a reference pcb..


----------



## SardaukarHades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Run em as high as you can go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it bench run off your game settings? I assumed it was a default benchmark.
> 
> 2560 x 1440 resolution DX11 enhanced High PhysX TXAA low


It should run based on your game settings.

Well for some odd reason it isn't allowing me to screenshot the benchmark page.
Don't know why.
But anyway...

Min 42 max 80 average 60

settings as below:





i7 870 @ 3.8


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mavis*
> 
> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , i have a question. so i got 780 ti in sli and a dell u3014. i get very good frames. now, if i plan on using 3 u3014, would my current set up handle the resolution? would i still get good frame rates?


Probably not.









You'll be struggling to maintain 60FPS in demanding games, you'll need to make compromises in image quality. That's over 2x the pixels of a 4K monitor, just to put in perspective.


----------



## Reptile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> WOOT!! It arrived! My Palit 780Ti Jetstream arrived...... In the Country that is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully Monday/Tuesday will be here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please pm me the link of the forum/settings?
> 
> Thank you.


2560
48
32
60
140
Total: 2700

1440
1
2
2
5
Total: 1445


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Just ran Heaven 4.0 for 3 hours... 70c max gpu temp with 50% fanspeed on the MSI 780Ti Gaming 3G.
Then I pointed the IR probe at the backside of the card, vrm area...







104.6c at the hottest point.
This card needs a waterblock asap


----------



## szeged

thats what usually happens with non reference cards







they focus all their cooling on the core temp so they get good reviews on review sites, then hope the review site says nothing about their non existant vrm cooling


----------



## Garrett1974NL

One of the memory chip backsides also reached 99.6c... ouch... well I wanted to watercool this beast anyway








It's just that at 50% the cooler doesn't make much noise at all, it's VERY bearable, this coming from a guy who has a 'pretty much inaudible' idle pc








Oh and since it's a reference PCB, it has coil whine too... to top it off


----------



## GTXtreme

Guys how can i tell if i have coil wine ? I have a ref Asus GTX780ti but i don't hear any weird sounds, am i okay ?
I am just asking cause several people are complaining that the ref pcb produces coil wine, so i just wanna establish if i do or don't have it.

Nevermind, geeze its a weird sound, luckily i don't have it:





Is coil wine dangerous ? As in is it a sign that the card is faulty/will be faulty in the future ? Or is it just an irritation ?


----------



## 6steven9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTXtreme*
> 
> Guys how can i tell if i have coil wine ? I have a ref Asus GTX780ti but i don't hear any weird sounds, am i okay ?
> I am just asking cause several people are complaining that the ref pcb produces coil wine, so i just wanna establish if i do or don't have it.
> 
> Nevermind, geeze its a weird sound, luckily i don't have it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is coil wine dangerous ? As in is it a sign that the card is faulty/will be faulty in the future ? Or is it just an irritation ?


Consider yourself lucky then I don't have any either, you'll know if you have it so don't worry. Nothing is wrong w/ a card w/ coil whine and nothing will be wrong with it in the long run just happens sometimes in the production of the cards.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

And of course the blocks are out of stock everywhere








Anyone know a German/Dutch/British vendor with actual stock?
I'd go with the EK Acetal/Copper block








(I looked I just couldn't find any stock... sorry if this is inappropriate)


----------



## delpy8

got two 780ti classified but not getting very far with a slight overclock,

why would Heaven crash everytime I run it got a basic score of 3088 but when I increase clocks slightly it gives me black screens after a few minutes

managed +60 via evga precison then Heaven/Pc crashes at +70 saying VIDEO SCHEDULER INTERNAL ERROR an ideas?


----------



## fleetfeather

I was getting driver errors when trying to run at stock. I have a feeling it might be due to a unstable CPU overclock (which passed everything I threw at it, yet crashed in L4D2 and 3DMark FS)

Tried reverting to stock CPU?


----------



## delpy8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I was getting driver errors when trying to run at stock. I have a feeling it might be due to a unstable CPU overclock (which passed everything I threw at it, yet crashed in L4D2 and 3DMark FS)
> 
> Tried reverting to stock CPU?


I will try the stock CPU and see
Thanks


----------



## Samson38

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *6steven9*
> 
> Consider yourself lucky then I don't have any either, you'll know if you have it so don't worry. Nothing is wrong w/ a card w/ coil whine and nothing will be wrong with it in the long run just happens sometimes in the production of the cards.


Guess I got lucky too! I bought 1 card from Evga, and the other from Amazon..haven't noticed any coil whine on either. Both are Evga ref sc models


----------



## rquinn19

My MSI Gaming has no coil whine either


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rquinn19*
> 
> My MSI Gaming has no coil whine either


Yours has a custom pcb not the reference Nvidia one. I wouldn't expect it to given that MSI tends to use better quality stuff than reference.


----------



## rquinn19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Yours has a custom pcb not the reference Nvidia one. I wouldn't expect it to given that MSI tends to use better quality stuff than reference.


I thought they were reference pcb with a custom cooler slapped on top


----------



## CroakV

I didn't notice any abnormal coil whine on my reference Tis compared to every other card I've owned in the last ten years. There's the to-be-expected whine when exiting out of Heaven and Valley due to FPS going through the roof in the static credits screen, there's no getting around that, and even my Matrix 7970's with very high quality VRM bits would whine there. Same thing can be expected to happen in menu screens in just about any 3D game, once again due to FPS shooting into the hundreds...and using Vsync can usually take care of that problem.

Then I put them on water and the fans were no longer masking any noise, and what I have isn't actually _whine_, I get coil _hiss_, like low volume radio static when the cards are under load.

It's liveable, and only audible when my system is cool and most of my radiator fans are still off. Once the water temps start climbing, the fans ramp up, and even at 600 RPM they mask the coil hiss.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Yours has a custom pcb not the reference Nvidia one. I wouldn't expect it to given that MSI tends to use better quality stuff than reference.


Nope
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rquinn19*
> 
> I thought they were reference pcb with a custom cooler slapped on top


This


----------



## delpy8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delpy8*
> 
> I will try the stock CPU and see
> Thanks


Still crashing with stock CPU and evga precision at +70 only


----------



## GreyWolfCalgary

I've had my reference cooler Evga gtx 780 Ti sc for a week now and haven't noticed any coil whine. I like to keep my system as quiet as possible. When compared to the now replaced reference cooler Msi gtx 580 oc, this new card sure is quieter by a long shot even when ramped up with the boost kicked in.

I'm using the latest Whql drivers with the card at default settings. I haven't seen any problems with the games I play or the benchmarks I've used. I do have my 2600k cpu overclocked to 4.5 GHz..

The new card performs as I hoped it would, but I did have some concerns about coil whine after reading some of the posts on the forum.


----------



## Ali Man

Has anyone gotten 1.22V at the core with a Reference EVGA GTX 780 ti after flashing Skyn3ts bios?


----------



## DooRules

yup, no problem. Both my evga 780 ti sc's go to 1.212 with the bios from page 1 of this thread.


----------



## rquinn19

Can I flash any of the bios in the OP to unlock voltage? Also attaching my stock bios from the MSI 780 TI Gaming (Twin Frozr)


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i hope sky gets an asus card and sticks it at 1.212v and trolls everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jk lol
> 
> i want him to have a reference model so he can unlock higher volts for everyone, but i also want him to get a classy model so we can work out these shutdown problems


Is any water block for Asus DC2?
By the way will have both good things always happen







. We just Need to keep run the emails.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DooRules*
> 
> yup, no problem. Both my evga 780 ti sc's go to 1.212 with the bios from page 1 of this thread.


What AB version are you using?


----------



## DooRules

Been playing with AB beta 18, but I mostly still use precision, seems better for my cards at the moment. Actually it's only with precision I can get the full 1.212 at this point.


----------



## nachoarroyo

Great thread!!!!!!

Nobody make the Vgpu MOD ?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DooRules*
> 
> Been playing with AB beta 18, but I mostly still use precision, seems better for my cards at the moment. Actually it's only with precision I can get the full 1.212 at this point.


Got it, thanks for the info.


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> What AB version are you using?


Ab doesn't supporto the Ti atm


----------



## Lance01

Upgraded to a MSI GTX 780Ti Gaming Video card and what a amazing video card so far. Only taken the GPU clock to 1133 so far but it runs at less than 60C on air with auto fan settings. I will get around to overclocking it soon.

Lance


----------



## SardaukarHades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> Ab doesn't supporto the Ti atm


I just upgraded ab beta 18 yesterday and it now works...


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SardaukarHades*
> 
> I just upgraded ab beta 18 yesterday and it now works...


Not the voltage.
Ab doesn't support yet tge ncp4208


----------



## Teh Bottleneck

When it comes to 780 Ti, are there any real benefits to be had from the models with 8+8 pin connector, like Gigabyte GHz or Asus DC2?
Going by the PCB pics, the VRM is more robust on those cards, but does it have any real impact on stability and longevity, or is it mostly just a gimmick?
In case we get a voltage unlock, on air cooling, would they be able to handle more voltage than the reference models, and would there be any meaningful difference?


----------



## SardaukarHades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> Not the voltage.
> Ab doesn't support yet tge ncp4208


Sorry what I meant was that ab now support the 1.212v mod with beta 18.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Has anyone gotten 1.22V at the core with a Reference EVGA GTX 780 ti after flashing Skyn3ts bios?


ive read the voltage with a DMM and saw voltage of 1.221v


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Is any water block for Asus DC2?
> By the way will have both good things always happen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . We just Need to keep run the emails.


yep theres a waterblock for it







im helping spread the news as much as i can sky


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delpy8*
> 
> Still crashing with stock CPU and evga precision at +70 only


which error were you getting again?

---

bumping my previous info request








Need to know what my conservative limits should be for voltages on air:

Vcore
VPLL
VDD
VDDQ

If this info has already been discussed, feel free to link me!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yep theres a waterblock for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im helping spread the news as much as i can sky


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lance01*
> 
> Upgraded to a MSI GTX 780Ti Gaming Video card and what a amazing video card so far. Only taken the GPU clock to 1133 so far but it runs at less than 60C on air with auto fan settings. I will get around to overclocking it soon.
> 
> Lance


Awesome! I'm waiting on a refund for my 780 vanilla a d that's the card I want. Seems to be the best fan/heatsink.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teh Bottleneck*
> 
> When it comes to 780 Ti, are there any real benefits to be had from the models with 8+8 pin connector, like Gigabyte GHz or Asus DC2?
> Going by the PCB pics, the VRM is more robust on those cards, but does it have any real impact on stability and longevity, or is it mostly just a gimmick?
> In case we get a voltage unlock, on air cooling, would they be able to handle more voltage than the reference models, and would there be any meaningful difference?


Well, I've seen two reports of the DC2 breaking 350 watts, so I'd steer clear of them.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SardaukarHades*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> It should run based on your game settings.
> 
> Well for some odd reason it isn't allowing me to screenshot the benchmark page.
> Don't know why.
> But anyway...
> 
> Min 42 max 80 average 60
> 
> settings as below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i7 870 @ 3.8


Do you happen to get really bad stuttering in the new batman in surround?


----------



## skyn3t

Anyone running AB 18 can do me favor click in the "i" look in the popup window
*Registry key* : navigate to
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\
SYSTEM\
CurrentControlSet\
Control\Video\

\Registry\Machine\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Video\
after the "*\*" right click and select "export" save, zip it and upload it to me please.
{xxxxxxx-xxxxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxxxxx}*\*0000


----------



## doomsdaybg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Anyone running AB 18 can do me favor click in the "i" look in the popup window
> *Registry key* : navigate to
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\
> SYSTEM\
> CurrentControlSet\
> Control\Video\
> 
> \Registry\Machine\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Video\
> after the "*\*" right click and select "export" save, zip it and upload it to me please.
> {xxxxxxx-xxxxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxxxxx}*\*0000


Here









REG.zip 1169k .zip file


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomsdaybg*
> 
> Here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REG.zip 1169k .zip file


Thank you


----------



## DooRules

hey doomsdaybg, rep for ya bud, good job bud.


----------



## slyoteboy

NM


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Awesome! I'm waiting on a refund for my 780 vanilla a d that's the card I want. Seems to be the best fan/heatsink.
> 
> Your mean this guy?
> 
> I switched from a stock EVGA 780Ti (non SC) the the MSI and I am very very happy with it.
> 
> Runs quiet and cool and stock it runs at 1085 core. I'm due to start OC'ing it a bit but at stock it's been stellar so I've been lazy as a result.
> 
> Plus it is the shortest, aftermarket cooled card. The Asus and EVGA SCX are both honking long.


----------



## delpy8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> which error were you getting again?
> 
> Hi no errors just a black screen now. I'm now thinking it could be my psu? It's only a corsair 860 ax


----------



## SardaukarHades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Do you happen to get really bad stuttering in the new batman in surround?


To be honest, all I have done is run the benchmark and it did seem smooth.

Need to finish AC 4 black flag before I start batman.
But man getting some intermittent blue screens. No idea why...

Works fine with bf4 and metro last light.


----------



## StonedAlex

What exactly am I supposed to type in to the command prompt to flash my card? I have a reference evga 780 ti that I am trying to flash to skyn3t's bios. I downloaded the first bios in the list and followed the instructions here: 



 , but when I type in "nvflash.exe gpu.rom" I get an error. My stock bios version is 80.80.34.00.80.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StonedAlex*
> 
> What exactly am I supposed to type in to the command prompt to flash my card? I have a reference evga 780 ti that I am trying to flash to skyn3t's bios. I downloaded the first bios in the list and followed the instructions here:
> 
> 
> 
> , but when I type in "nvflash.exe gpu.rom" I get an error. My stock bios version is 80.80.34.00.80.


When flashing you would open command prompt as administrator. I usually put nvflash.exe in the root of my C:\ and the bios I am flashing and rename it something like TiVbios.rom . With that said with the command prompt open I type "CD\" enter which brings it to C:\ after that I type "nvflash -override" to remove the factory security and you will hit "Y" for yes when it prompts you. After that you would type " nvflash -4 -5 -6 TiVbios.rom " it will say the ids do not match do you want to flash you hit "Y" for yes and "Y" for any other prompts it flashs the card then restart pc when its done and you flashed it. Just put nvflash in the root of your c drive along with your vbios and rename the vbios something you can remember to type in.


----------



## StonedAlex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> When flashing you would open command prompt as administrator. I usually put nvflash.exe in the root of my C:\ and the bios I am flashing and rename it something like TiVbios.rom . With that said with the command prompt open I type "CD\" enter which brings it to C:\ after that I type "nvflash -override" to remove the factory security and you will hit "Y" for yes when it prompts you. After that you would type " nvflash -4 -5 -6 TiVbios.rom " it will say the ids do not match do you want to flash you hit "Y" for yes and "Y" for any other prompts it flashs the card then restart pc when its done and you flashed it. Just put nvflash in the root of your c drive along with your vbios and rename the vbios something you can remember to type in.


Do you use nvflash windows or nvflash dos?


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StonedAlex*
> 
> Do you use nvflash windows or nvflash dos?


I use nvflash for windows http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2258/nvflash-5-142-for-windows/mirrors also above where I said use "nvflash -override " that should be "nvflash --protectoff : that should work then go ahead and jump to the "nvflash -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom" command and that shold get you flashed.


----------



## StonedAlex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> I use nvflash for windows http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2258/nvflash-5-142-for-windows/mirrors also above where I said use "nvflash -override " that should be "nvflash --protectoff : that should work then go ahead and jump to the "nvflash -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom" command and that shold get you flashed.


Thanks for the help dude. Should I uninstall my graphics drivers before flashing?


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StonedAlex*
> 
> Thanks for the help dude. Should I uninstall my graphics drivers before flashing?


You can if you want I never do and don't have any problems with it. It say it found new hardware when you restart your pc.


----------



## StonedAlex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> You can if you want I never do and don't have any problems with it. It say it found new hardware when you restart your pc.


Guess it worked







thanks for the help man!


----------



## CroakV

You really should clean your drivers and uninstall AB or PX before or right after flashing. Setting yourself up for a lot of issues if you don't.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> You really should clean your drivers and uninstall AB or PX before or right after flashing. Setting yourself up for a lot of issues if you don't.


Could you please elaborate on a lot of issues such as.......

I've flashed different Nvidia cards probably 50 times in the last 6 months and I haven't come across any problems because of not reinstalling.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

I use Ezflash from the first post... works awesome


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Could you please elaborate on a lot of issues such as.......
> 
> I've flashed different Nvidia cards probably 50 times in the last 6 months and I haven't come across any problems because of not reinstalling.


With the Ti in particular, it's quite common for the cards to run at full load and voltage after a flash without reinstalling drivers, as just one example. SLI problems are another. Crashes, instability, etc. The overclocking utilities often do strange things after a flash if they're not fully nuked and reinstalled. And there's just a bunch of now deprecated crap in the registry after you flash Skyn3t's BIOS.

Nuke and reinstall, it's cheap insurance.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> With the Ti in particular, it's quite common for the cards to run at full load and voltage after a flash without reinstalling drivers, as just one example. SLI problems are another. Crashes, instability, etc. The overclocking utilities often do bat**** things after a flash if they're not fully nuked and reinstalled. And there's just a bunch of now deprecated crap in the registry after you flash Skyn3t's BIOS.
> 
> Nuke and reinstall, it's cheap insurance.


I've reinstalled drivers when the board id of the bios I'm flashing is different. If it's the same, I don't.

I've never had an issue doing so.

However, I do believe nuke and reinstall is good advice. I'm just too darn lazy to do it sometimes.


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I've reinstalled drivers when the board id of the bios I'm flashing is different. If it's the same, I don't.
> 
> I've never had an issue doing so.
> 
> However, I do believe nuke and reinstall is good advice. I'm just too darn lazy to do it sometimes.


+1


----------



## DaFaRsHeR

I'm in, my GPU-Z below.









http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/14/01/05/hsn.png


----------



## paradize

I got myself a GIGABYTE 780 Ti winforce non-ghz edition

i flashed the custom bios like described in the first post and have successfully OC'ed to 1200 mhz gpu,1850 mhz memory 1.2 v

im concerned about temperatures tho, easily hitting 85° in Valley with 100% fan speed

is that normal? Are my setting messed up? What is considered "stable", cause it definitely doesnt feel like it is

also it randomly downclocks itself sometimes when i start BF4


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradize*
> 
> I got myself a GIGABYTE 780 Ti winforce non-ghz edition
> 
> i flashed the custom bios like described in the first post and have successfully OC'ed to 1200 mhz gpu,1850 mhz memory 1.2 v
> 
> im concerned about temperatures tho, easily hitting 85° in Valley with 100% fan speed
> 
> is that normal? Are my setting messed up? What is considered "stable", cause it definitely doesnt feel like it is
> 
> also it randomly downclocks itself sometimes when i start BF4


Anytime you bump voltage to 1.2v with air its going to jump that high.. I recommend dropping the voltage and find a good clock slightly lower. If or once you water cool it then 1.2v at a lower temp should not be a problem. These cards put out a lot of heat. I actually keep mine at 1.0 v and run 1240 stable game clocks. As far as mem clocks go I don't really oc the mem because it is minimal performance gain.


----------



## paradize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Anytime you bump voltage to 1.2v with air its going to jump that high.. I recommend dropping the voltage and find a good clock slightly lower. If or once you water cool it then 1.2v at a lower temp should not be a problem. These cards put out a lot of heat. I actually keep mine at 1.0 v and run 1240 stable game clocks. As far as mem clocks go I don't really oc the mem because it is minimal performance gain.


i tried following ur advice, but for some reason, no matter what voltage i set it to, during the benchmark precision x tells me it runs at 1.187 v, also the clock in precision never matches the one displayed in gpu z, is that normal?

maybe i screwed up the bios flash


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StonedAlex*
> 
> Thanks for the help dude. Should I uninstall my graphics drivers before flashing?


If you want the most simple method you can download the EZ3flash tool in the original post, it will manipulate nvflash with the stroke of a key.


----------



## JAJB

Same here,

Got a MSI GTX 780 TI flashed the bios with nvflash in windows 8.1.

I use a second screen to watch in real time the sensor tab in GPUZ..

When I play bf4 it shows 1032mhz on 1.200 v all the time.

As soon as I bump up the core to 1100 + it will clockddown all the time same with the vcore.

Power consumption is not more then 70% average .
Temps are 65c with custom fan tabel.

Anyone a idea to solve this?


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAJB*
> 
> Same here,
> 
> Got a MSI GTX 780 TI flashed the bios with nvflash in windows 8.1.
> 
> I use a second screen to watch in real time the sensor tab in GPUZ..
> 
> When I play bf4 it shows 1032mhz on 1.200 v all the time.
> 
> As soon as I bump up the core to 1100 + it will clockddown all the time same with the vcore.
> 
> Power consumption is not more then 70% average .
> Temps are 65c with custom fan tabel.
> 
> Anyone a idea to solve this?


Do you have Vsync enabled?


----------



## JAJB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> Do you have Vsync enabled?


You mean vsync in bf4, yes it's on. I only have a 60hz screen so no need for 100+ fps.. right?


----------



## CroakV

So, it's sooooooo under-stressed it's clocking itself down, it's only trying to keep FPS at 60. Disable Vsync, watch the clocks and loads climb.

Also, on a 60Hz monitor, it'll still "feel" better at higher framerates, Vsync is actually adding to input lag. If you're really worried about tearing, set Frame Rate Target to 60 instead, it'll prevent any possible tearing and still give you reduced input lag and overall smoothness.


----------



## JAJB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> So, it's sooooooo under-stressed it's clocking itself down, it's only trying to keep FPS at 60. Disable Vsync, watch the clocks and loads climb.
> 
> Also, on a 60Hz monitor, it'll still "feel" better at higher framerates, Vsync is actually adding to input lag. If you're really worried about tearing, set Frame Rate Target to 60 instead, it'll prevent any possible tearing and still give you reduced input lag and overall smoothness.


Ok I will try when I'm ad home, I always thought vsync was heavy as well?!

But why when I use the 1032 core settings it's not going down, when I use 1100 it goes back to the 900+


----------



## reppel

*About the reference 780ti funding to skyn3t...*
That thing is never gonna happen if all we do is talk about supporting, as I don't think people will start random transferring money to him without knowing if it's gonna really happen or not.

*SKYN3T*: I think I speak for all when I say we all appreciate the work you have done to the overclocking community of 780/780ti owners and other topics I'm not aware of.









I would like to suggest though, if people here aren't against it, for you to start a fundraising online and share it here, where everyone would have a chance, or not, to contribute, while at the same time being aware at all time, of the distance to that goal, which you would decide based on the price + shipping of a cheap reference card in your country.

For that I suggest one of these two sites: https://fundrazr.com/ or http://www.kickstarter.com/ (or other one if the fellows here have better suggestions)

I would do it myself but there might be trust issues when sending money to me








Maybe a time limit of 3-7 days, don't know what you fellows think, and after the goal is achieved, the money will go directly to your paypal account. Maybe you won't be able to crack the voltage limit anyway, but you will have a chance and incentive to try it, and it's a way of the fellow overclockers here to say thanks









Do you peoples agree / have anything to add?


----------



## 50shadesofray

EVGA needs to restock their 780ti backplates ASAP


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> ive read the voltage with a DMM and saw voltage of 1.221v


In the 80's today, speculated to be in the 40's on Tuesday. The weather screws us big time here in FL.

How're we suppose to answer to our Ti's, being air or water cooled?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> In the 80's today, speculated to be in the 40's on Tuesday. The weather screws us big time here in FL.
> 
> How're we suppose to answer to our Ti's, being air or water cooled?


hehe... I had my window open the last two nights, and will have it open all day if it really does get down to 45 (in FTL)


----------



## Furlans

Changed my 780Ti that can't reach 1200mhz stable with a TITAN with backplate, without loosing money.
Good idea?


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> Changed my 780Ti that can't reach 1200mhz stable with a TITAN with backplate, without loosing money.
> Good idea?


You're only telling half the story... as in: you don't say how the Titan overclocks.
If it's a crap overclocker then NO it's not a good deal.
If it does 1250 with 1.212v then YES it's okay...ish I guess...


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> You're only telling half the story... as in: you don't say how the Titan overclocks.
> If it's a crap overclocker then NO it's not a good deal.
> If it does 1250 with 1.212v then YES it's okay...ish I guess...


Lol sorry for my english. titan is not arrived in my home yet.

But i will watercool it, and i can push 1,4v on it, and certainly beat my Ti


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reppel*
> 
> *About the reference 780ti funding to skyn3t...*
> That thing is never gonna happen if all we do is talk about supporting, as I don't think people will start random transferring money to him without knowing if it's gonna really happen or not.
> 
> *SKYN3T*: I think I speak for all when I say we all appreciate the work you have done to the overclocking community of 780/780ti owners and other topics I'm not aware of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to suggest though, if people here aren't against it, for you to start a fundraising online and share it here, where everyone would have a chance, or not, to contribute, while at the same time being aware at all time, of the distance to that goal, which you would decide based on the price + shipping of a cheap reference card in your country.
> 
> For that I suggest one of these two sites: https://fundrazr.com/ or http://www.kickstarter.com/ (or other one if the fellows here have better suggestions)
> 
> I would do it myself but there might be trust issues when sending money to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a time limit of 3-7 days, don't know what you fellows think, and after the goal is achieved, the money will go directly to your paypal account. Maybe you won't be able to crack the voltage limit anyway, but you will have a chance and incentive to try it, and it's a way of the fellow overclockers here to say thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you peoples agree / have anything to add?


We already started, pm me.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> Lol sorry for my english. titan is not arrived in my home yet.
> 
> But i will watercool it, and i can push 1,4v on it, and certainly beat my Ti


Or you could watercool your 780Ti and cram 1,4v through that


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Or you could watercool your 780Ti and cram 1,4v through that


with a soldering iron yes, titan can do it with a simple bit of software/command prompt lines.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Awesome! I'm waiting on a refund for my 780 vanilla a d that's the card I want. Seems to be the best fan/heatsink.
> 
> Your mean this guy?
> 
> I switched from a stock EVGA 780Ti (non SC) the the MSI and I am very very happy with it.
> 
> Runs quiet and cool and stock it runs at 1085 core. I'm due to start OC'ing it a bit but at stock it's been stellar so I've been lazy as a result.
> 
> Plus it is the shortest, aftermarket cooled card. The Asus and EVGA SCX are both honking long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't get those links to load. But the MSI Gaming w/ the Twin Front IV cooler w/ propeller fans.
> 
> Edit: nm, I see them now. Yup, that's it.
Click to expand...


----------



## RetiredAssassin

POLL: Folks does EVGA's 780Ti SupercClocked version falls too much behind compared to Gigabyte 780Ti GHz edition? how much of this GHz edition is better than superclocked one? if this does pull ahead compared to EVGA's, how big is the difference margin between this card and EVGA one?

I'm just about to purchase 780Ti for my rig and I know GHz edition is out-of-the-box fastest 780Ti out there, it's just I SERIOUSLY HATE the looks of this GPU, it looks freaking ugly with cheap/broing looking shell(it's just my opinion) so that's why I'm willing to sacrifice some performance for sake of getting a better looking one, such as EVGA's superclocked? or any other suggestions you guys could make?

Thanks


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Awesome! I'm waiting on a refund for my 780 vanilla a d that's the card I want. Seems to be the best fan/heatsink.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Your mean this guy?
> 
> I switched from a stock EVGA 780Ti (non SC) the the MSI and I am very very happy with it.
> 
> Runs quiet and cool and stock it runs at 1085 core. I'm due to start OC'ing it a bit but at stock it's been stellar so I've been lazy as a result.
> 
> *Plus it is the shortest, aftermarket cooled card. The Asus and EVGA SCX are both honking long.*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Actually both *MSI Gaming* and *EVGA ACX* are 27cm length.





The MSI Gaming has a bit more width if you take the over lapping pipe and fan casing into consideration.


----------



## rogerthat1945

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> The MSI Gaming has a bit more width if you take the over lapping pipe and fan casing into consideration.


I am guessing some people who can afford the MIS can afford wider cases; or learn to use a metal cutter and some ingenuity.


----------



## RetiredAssassin

POLL: Folks does EVGA's 780Ti SupercClocked version falls too much behind compared to Gigabyte 780Ti GHz edition? how much of this GHz edition is better than superclocked one? if this does pull ahead compared to EVGA's, how big is the difference margin between this card and EVGA one?

I'm just about to purchase 780Ti for my rig and I know GHz edition is out-of-the-box fastest 780Ti out there, it's just I SERIOUSLY HATE the looks of this GPU, it looks freaking ugly with cheap/broing looking shell(it's just my opinion) so that's why I'm willing to sacrifice some performance for sake of getting a better looking one, such as EVGA's superclocked? or any other suggestions you guys could make?

Thanks


----------



## CroakV

There's no point in paying a _penny_ extra for factory overclocked cards with reference PCB/cooler, unless you have a phobia about using Precision X or Afterburner.

So, if you like the looks of the reference cooler, and aren't hung up on useless bragging rights, save a few bucks and buy the _basic_ 780 Ti and overclock it yourself, you can easily achieve "GHz" speeds in seconds.


----------



## Jodiuh

^^This! Go with whatever cooler is best that you can tolerate aesthetically.

Here's a couple interesting videos for the Asus and MSI fans.











I have spent so much time researching the best cooler for these Tis. I've owned both the 780 ACX and DC2 cards. While I do prefer the sound signature of the Asus, the EVGA did run cooler. YMMV of course and I could have just gotten a hotter chip. Also, the Asus clocked about 70 Mhz higher.

I'm not so sure about the gigabyte and pny triple fan cards, but I do no one thing. I couldn't properly game knowing either of those fugly monstrositys were in my case!

Fans can be so different too. I was @ frys the other day and they had about 20 fans spinning so u could feel the airflow. 2 of them (1 aerocool and 1 CHEAP cooler master) pushed far more air than any of the others.


----------



## reppel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> POLL: Folks does EVGA's 780Ti SupercClocked version falls too much behind compared to Gigabyte 780Ti GHz edition? how much of this GHz edition is better than superclocked one? if this does pull ahead compared to EVGA's, how big is the difference margin between this card and EVGA one?
> 
> I'm just about to purchase 780Ti for my rig and I know GHz edition is out-of-the-box fastest 780Ti out there, it's just I SERIOUSLY HATE the looks of this GPU, it looks freaking ugly with cheap/broing looking shell(it's just my opinion) so that's why I'm willing to sacrifice some performance for sake of getting a better looking one, such as EVGA's superclocked? or any other suggestions you guys could make?
> 
> Thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> There's no point in paying a _penny_ extra for factory overclocked cards with reference PCB/cooler, unless you have a phobia about using Precision X or Afterburner.
> 
> So, if you like the looks of the reference cooler, and aren't hung up on useless bragging rights, save a few bucks and buy the _basic_ 780 Ti and overclock it yourself, you can easily achieve "GHz" speeds in seconds.


My opinion about the looks is that your're gonna spend more time looking at the monitor than at the graphics card








About buying a reference one instead, if you're not replacing the reference cooler, you probably won't be able to overclock as much, as it will run a bit hotter with the reference cooler.

Another thing, and you guys correct me if I'm wrong, the custom cards, besides having a better looking cooler, will probably have better components, like better quality capacitors and other stuff that I don't know what I'm talking about. So they might overclock a bit better, right?









The other thing is that, because Gigabyte has 3 different 780ti running with that windforce custom cooler (at stock, oc and oc+ frequencies), there might be a good chance that the GHZ version cards (1150ghz), might have been previously selected by gigabyte as the ones that overclock better or more stable, to guarantee that it can run at those frequencies and even overclock a bit more. Not sure about this either though.









EDIT: Oh, and other thing: The 3 Gigabyte 780ti cards with the custom Windforce cooler seem to have two 8pin connectors instead of one 8pin and one 6pin. Again, I probably don't know what I'm talking about, but in theory, a card like that gets 150W from a 8pin, 75 from a 6pin and 150 from the pci-e, so does this mean that the gigabyte cards can get more power and overclock more?


----------



## Jodiuh

Also true. 1150 is pretty high and that makes me think those might be binned.

Also, Arizonian, thx for pointing out the extra width of the MSI. That gives me more faith in that the cooler is bigger than the DC2. AFAIK, the MSI Twin Frozr was the original or one of the first big coolers, and that leads me to believe their experience has led to a better design. They have superpipes, lol!

I should have it here within a week and I'll report back with temps and sonics.


----------



## RetiredAssassin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> There's no point in paying a _penny_ extra for factory overclocked cards with reference PCB/cooler, unless you have a phobia about using Precision X or Afterburner.
> 
> So, if you like the looks of the reference cooler, and aren't hung up on useless bragging rights, save a few bucks and buy the _basic_ 780 Ti and overclock it yourself, you can easily achieve "GHz" speeds in seconds.


Thanks for your input but concluding your answer I kind of assumed that you didn't click on the link where I've linked the URL which particular EVGA card I'm taking about, because this one I wanna get over GHz edition is not regular reference card with stock cooling, it's EVGA's card with ACX coolers, this one

so I'm also assuming since this have custom cooler should be able to OC a bit higher than it set? so I was wondering if I push this to near limits will it still fall way behind Gigabyte's GHz edition? because I've read on several sources that GHz edition can not be clocked any higher as the factory OCing is pretty much the limit of that card, many have described it as "plug & forget" so I'd like also to get your and the rest of the guys feedback on this matter.

Thanks


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> Thanks for your input but concluding your answer I kind of assumed that you didn't click on the link where I've linked the URL which particular EVGA card I'm taking about, because this one I wanna get over GHz edition is *not regular reference card with stock cooling*, it's EVGA's card with ACX coolers, this one
> 
> so I'm also assuming since this have custom cooler should be able to OC a bit higher than it set? so I was wondering if I push this to near limits will it still fall way behind Gigabyte's GHz edition? because I've read on several sources that GHz edition can not be clocked any higher as the factory OCing is pretty much the limit of that card, many have described it as "plug & forget" so I'd like also to get your and the rest of the guys feedback on this matter.
> 
> Thanks


Actually, that IS A REFERENCE CARD, it just has the ACX cooler on it, but the board the card is built with is the same as the board the card with the stock blower cooler. And I feel personally that you could get any of the EVGA cards to 1150 as long as you don't have to jack in to much voltage. Just my opinion.


----------



## CroakV

I'm with Jim on this one. Not to mention ACX coolers have issues...they run a bit quieter than the stock blower, they keep the core a hair cooler, and they do look nice, but they tend to do a worse job with VRM cooling and they _definitely_ dump a lot more heat inside the case. For single cards, this usually isn't a big issue, but for SLI they're generally not a good choice at all.

And they do offer an ACX model that's not Superclocked, if I recall, if your'e dead set on an ACX cooler. But if you're new to the GK110 cards, you should know that the stock cooler on these things is first rate, high quality, low noise, it's an expensive and effective setup from the factory. It's not like an AMD card where you'd be a fool to buy the reference unit when non-reference models are available.

I'd be surprised if the actual cost to produce an ACX or Windforce or DCII cooler was HIGHER than the cost of the reference cooler, to be honest.

And just like Jim said, 1150 is pretty much a guarantee with any reference Ti. The only things I'd pay extra for would be a non-reference PCB that has better quality voltage circuitry and possibly better air cooling if you were going with a single card setup...for SLI a blower is always a better choice, and the only blower is the reference blower, so...


----------



## exodus1337

I have the 80.80.34.00.80 SC Ti bios can someone unlock it for me? I cant seem to unlock it with the bios tweaker. If someone could please unlock volts and fan speed that would be great!!!

https://copy.com/oFOcKjOilCKw


----------



## Absolute0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Just had time to run a *Batman Origins Benchmark* - I feel mine is low for some reason.
> 
> Like to see others run one to compare. Most of us should have had it bundled with our Ti's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3770k 4.5 Ghz / 780Ti ACX 1242 Boost / 1900 Memory
> 
> 28 Low 61 High 43 Avg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: System screenshot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/fpfbq/
> 
> 
> 
> @Rodman- Nice work, good looking rig.


I just ran the Batman Origins benchmark on the system I built last week. Your frame rate seems awfully low for your hardware. My results:
Min 56
Max 119
Average 85

Settings:
2560x1440p, FXAA High, VSync Off, Hardware PhysX, High Quality/DX11 Everything

My system:
4670k @ 4.2 GHz, 780 Ti (Reference Design, Cooler & stock BIOS) @ 1205 MHz core / 1750 MHz mem.

I overclocked +200 MHz on the core to 1076 MHz, but with boost it is stable at 1205 MHz.
I got better results with the stock BIOS since when using unlocked voltages the thermals became a problem, which caused throttling. I want to keep the noise levels down so I am not trying for maximum performance.


----------



## StonedAlex

What seems to be the average overclock on reference cards? Any more than ~1175 core on mine and my computer restarts in valley.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StonedAlex*
> 
> What seems to be the average overclock on reference cards? Any more than ~1175 core on mine and my computer restarts in valley.


at what voltage? my reference card did around 1300 or so at 1.212v


----------



## StonedAlex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> at what voltage? my reference card did around 1300 or so at 1.212v


1.212v. That sucks it looks like mine is really low.


----------



## Absolute0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Absolute0*
> 
> I just ran the Batman Origins benchmark on the system I built last week. Your frame rate seems awfully low for your hardware. My results:
> Min 56
> Max 119
> Average 85
> 
> Settings:
> 2560x1440p, FXAA High, VSync Off, Hardware PhysX, High Quality/DX11 Everything
> 
> My system:
> 4670k @ 4.2 GHz, 780 Ti (Reference Design, Cooler & stock BIOS) @ 1205 MHz core / 1750 MHz mem.
> 
> I overclocked +200 MHz on the core to 1076 MHz, but with boost it is stable at 1205 MHz.
> I got better results with the stock BIOS since when using unlocked voltages the thermals became a problem, which caused throttling. I want to keep the noise levels down so I am not trying for maximum performance.


I ran the benchmark again, this time using TXAA High. Results:
Min 48
Max 89
Average 61


----------



## Jodiuh

Having owned both ACX and DC2, I wouldn't recommend either. There's just too much evidence in favor of the MSI TF4 being the better cooler.

As for clocks, it's all luck of the draw.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Having owned both ACX and DC2, I wouldn't recommend either. There's just too much evidence in favor of the MSI TF4 being the better cooler.
> 
> As for clocks, it's all luck of the draw.


Only problem with that is that it's an MSI card.


----------



## moddedMessiah

Please add me to the list of 780ti owners club thank you.

http://valid.canardpc.com/fkt841


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Having owned both ACX and DC2, I wouldn't recommend either. There's just too much evidence in favor of the MSI TF4 being the better cooler.
> 
> As for clocks, it's all luck of the draw.
> 
> 
> 
> Only problem with that is that it's an MSI card.
Click to expand...

I'm pretty dead set on ordering it even though the 2 year labor warranty is kinda lame. AFAIK, they use custom components on it too. Is there something I'm overlooking?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Having owned both ACX and DC2, I wouldn't recommend either. There's just too much evidence in favor of the MSI TF4 being the better cooler.
> 
> As for clocks, it's all luck of the draw.


Looking at thermal imaging tends to disagree. Seems memory sees better benefits from the ACX cooler.

*Source* - *MSI Gaming Thermals*

Quote:


> Once we start to stress the GPU the thermals quickly change. We can measure thermals into the 10th of a degree precise really, our thermal camera is calibrated and does not lie. We reach 69 degrees C on the GPU, on par with what the thermal probes report back to us (69 C). Memory runs to roughly 80 Degrees C and the VRM area is located closer to the rear of the card where it is cooler, they run roughly 90 Degrees C, which is on the high side.


*Source* *ACX Thermals*

Quote:


> Once we start to stress the GPU the thermals quickly change. Now we can measure thermals into the 10th of a degree precise really, our thermal camera is calibrated and does not lie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We reach 67 degrees C on the GPU, which is spot on with what the thermal probes report back to us. Memory runs to roughly 67 Degrees C and the VRM area is located closer to the rear of the card where it is cooler, they run roughly 82 Degrees C. Excellent GPU temps BTW.


----------



## Jodiuh

Good point man. It looks like they're using a test bench with no additional cooling. My card will have 2 120s blowing from the front and one directly below. I would think that would be enough to lower temps on the VRM area, yes?

Fwiw, my ACX 780 clocked to 1150 and my DC2 got up to 1228. It really is a lottery.

Can GPU-Z read VRM temps?

Edit: I am a silence nut and my main complaint with the ACX was it's sound signature. The DC2 was much better in this regard.


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moddedMessiah*
> 
> Please add me to the list of 780ti owners club thank you.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/fkt841


Dat Zalman AIO looks cool man..8 Plats ram..much WOW.

Love the TI CLASSIFIEDS


----------



## fleetfeather

Toggling K Boost causes a blank screen for me, which requires me to hard reset. Upon reboot, I check in Event Viewer for a entry detailing what happened and I find this:

Code:



Code:


- <System>
  <Provider Name="nvlddmkm" /> 
  <EventID Qualifiers="49322">14</EventID> 
  <Level>2</Level> 
  <Task>0</Task> 
  <Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords> 
  <TimeCreated SystemTime="2014-01-06T06:58:38.271829900Z" /> 
  <EventRecordID>75955</EventRecordID> 
  <Channel>System</Channel> 
  <Computer>Prox-PC</Computer> 
  <Security /> 
  </System>
- <EventData>

  0096(1af4) 00000000 00000000 
  <Binary>0000000002003000000000000E00AAC0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000</Binary> 
  </EventData>
  </Event>

So...... why am I getting a Event ID 14 error from nvlddmkm when I toggle KBoost?

Edit: found the issue. It's a problem with Skyn3ts bios AFAIK.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Good point man. It looks like they're using a test bench with no additional cooling. My card will have 2 120s blowing from the front and one directly below. I would think that would be enough to lower temps on the VRM area, yes?
> 
> Fwiw, my ACX 780 clocked to 1150 and my DC2 got up to 1228. It really is a lottery.
> 
> Can GPU-Z read VRM temps?
> 
> Edit: I am a silence nut and my main complaint with the ACX was it's sound signature. The DC2 was much better in this regard.


Honestly I don't think it matters much, aside from some variance of fan noise. WF3, DCUII, Gaming, & ACX are all doing a pretty good job cooling respectively. Post your pics when you set it inside.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moddedMessiah*
> 
> Please add me to the list of 780ti owners club thank you.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/fkt841
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wanted to comment- Nice rig you got there, both in performance and aesthetics.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Good point man. It looks like they're using a test bench with no additional cooling. My card will have 2 120s blowing from the front and one directly below. I would think that would be enough to lower temps on the VRM area, yes?
> 
> Fwiw, my ACX 780 clocked to 1150 and my DC2 got up to 1228. It really is a lottery.
> 
> Can GPU-Z read VRM temps?
> 
> Edit: I am a silence nut and my main complaint with the ACX was it's sound signature. The DC2 was much better in this regard.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly I don't think it matters much, aside from some variance of fan noise. WF3, DCUII, Gaming, & ACX are all doing a pretty good job cooling respectively. Post your pics when you set it inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *moddedMessiah*
> 
> Please add me to the list of 780ti owners club thank you.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/fkt841
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wanted to comment- Nice rig you got there, both in performance and aesthetics.
Click to expand...

Will do! Just waiting in my refund from rakuten. I can't seem to find the MSI anywhere but Newegg tho and I'd rather not buy from them.


----------



## SardaukarHades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Absolute0*
> 
> I just ran the Batman Origins benchmark on the system I built last week. Your frame rate seems awfully low for your hardware. My results:
> Min 56
> Max 119
> Average 85
> 
> Settings:
> 2560x1440p, TXAA High, VSync Off, Hardware PhysX, High Quality/DX11 Everything
> 
> My system:
> 4670k @ 4.2 GHz, 780 Ti (Reference Design, Cooler & stock BIOS) @ 1205 MHz core / 1750 MHz mem.
> 
> I overclocked +200 MHz on the core to 1076 MHz, but with boost it is stable at 1205 MHz.
> I got better results with the stock BIOS since when using unlocked voltages the thermals became a problem, which caused throttling. I want to keep the noise levels down so I am not trying for maximum performance.


wow that is a big difference to mine as well.
heh i think the i7 870 needs upgrading.

edit: Just saw the repost.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I'm pretty dead set on ordering it even though the 2 year labor warranty is kinda lame. AFAIK, they use custom components on it too. Is there something I'm overlooking?


With only a two year warranty, I highly doubt they are using anything but as reference a PCB as they can get. I haven't seen anything that's saying something special about the card besides the cooler being non-reference.


----------



## TheMasses

Hi all.. dumb question which I'm sure has been asked.
I have a 780 Classy and I'm getting close to the end of my "Step Up" period. What I would like to know is should I (or would you) take advantage of the program to get a stock 780ti vs staying with the 780 Classy. I do plan on OC'ing my card and later in the year putting it on water.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMasses*
> 
> Hi all.. dumb question which I'm sure has been asked.
> I have a 780 Classy and I'm getting close to the end of my "Step Up" period. What I would like to know is should I (or would you) take advantage of the program to get a stock 780ti vs staying with the 780 Classy. I do plan on OC'ing my card and later in the year putting it on water.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


how well does your classy OC? depending on if its good or not, i would step it up.


----------



## nachoarroyo

Hi all, here some test with the ZOTAC Ti under WC:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/850/ogv0.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/208/qr2g.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/5/kgsj.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/707/g5ih.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/42/lh0o.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/842/7arh.jpg/

Cheers!


----------



## rquinn19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMasses*
> 
> Hi all.. dumb question which I'm sure has been asked.
> I have a 780 Classy and I'm getting close to the end of my "Step Up" period. What I would like to know is should I (or would you) take advantage of the program to get a stock 780ti vs staying with the 780 Classy. I do plan on OC'ing my card and later in the year putting it on water.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


I asked a little while back and I don't think

I went from a good over clocking classy to my TI and I kinda regret it. At least I know there's nowhere else to go now unless I buy another which isn't happening. But My OC scores on the Classy were very close to my TI stock and I'm not getting much of an OC on this card.

Store I exchanged them at has my Classy out for sale open box for 503. I'm tempted to go buy it back!


----------



## 50shadesofray

How do we increase the amount the boost clock goes up to? I have power target set to max and my temps never breach 65C. My card usually is running at 1124mhz core.


----------



## JAJB

Can someone tell me when it's time to use the power slider in AB?

I use GPUZ sensor tab to monitor on a second screen when I'm playing. which indicators need my attention.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAJB*
> 
> Can someone tell me when it's time to use the power slider in AB?
> 
> I use GPUZ sensor tab to monitor on a second screen when I'm playing. which indicators need my attention.


The TDP tab on the GPUZ censors corresponds to the power target. It will give you a % of how much power you are using.


----------



## JAJB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> The TDP tab on the GPUZ censors corresponds to the power target. It will give you a % of how much power you are using.


So I guess when I use 100% the card will turn the clocks down? And with the power slider in AB I can give the card more watts? So that it's not going down, are their any negative effects when you increase the tdp of the card?


----------



## Banedox

when your overclocking just slide it to max so the card has the total power available but it will never hit it. not even close


----------



## mxthunder

I wish EVGA would release the HC block for the reference Ti already.
Im starting to be tempted with the EK Acetal full cover block since it looks almost the same as the evga block.


----------



## VSG

Swiftech is showing off their new line of waterblocks this week so I think that's why the hydrocopper got delayed. Either way, wait for a performance test on the new Swiftech blocks before going with the hydrocopper over EK.


----------



## Maximus Knight

Hey guys, ik this is prolly a stupid question but here goes. For abt USD240 more, i can get a 780Ti. Is it worth it over a 290? Considering the 240 can buy me block and plate. Yes Ik what thread this is..pls dont kill me! I want a Classified GK110 too! =X

Gigabyte 780Ti SGD850
Gigabyte 290 SGD550
Leadtek 780 SGD690(a gigabyte one should be abt 730'ish )

Sorry!!!!


----------



## rquinn19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> Hey guys, ik this is prolly a stupid question but here goes. For abt USD240 more, i can get a 780Ti. Is it worth it over a 290? Considering the 240 can buy me block and plate. Yes Ik what thread this is..pls dont kill me! I want a Classified GK110 too! =X
> 
> Gigabyte 780Ti SGD850
> Gigabyte 290 SGD550
> Leadtek 780 SGD690(a gigabyte one should be abt 730'ish )
> 
> Sorry!!!!


I had a 290 for a few days. Performance wasn't bad, but it was loud. If your going to watercool I say go for it, but I also am on team green now. I'm buying into the whole driver support, shadowplay, etc


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> Hey guys, ik this is prolly a stupid question but here goes. For abt USD240 more, i can get a 780Ti. Is it worth it over a 290? Considering the 240 can buy me block and plate. Yes Ik what thread this is..pls dont kill me! I want a Classified GK110 too! =X
> 
> Gigabyte 780Ti SGD850
> Gigabyte 290 SGD550
> Leadtek 780 SGD690(a gigabyte one should be abt 730'ish )
> 
> Sorry!!!!


If you are going to play at 1080p I wouldn't spend the extra $$$.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> If you are going to play at 1080p I wouldn't spend the extra $$$.


whats wrong with it at 1080p? I find it would be great at 1080p @ 120hz or 144hz, to push the higher framerates


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> whats wrong with it at 1080p? I find it would be great at 1080p @ 120hz or 144hz, to push the higher framerates


He's got a 60Hz display.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> I wish EVGA would release the HC block for the reference Ti already.
> Im starting to be tempted with the EK Acetal full cover block since it looks almost the same as the evga block.


In Stren's Titan/780 block review, the EK block did very well, compared to the Swiftech/EVGA Hydrocopper blocks. They placed closely in gpu temps., but the Swiftech/HC blocks did poorly in vrm cooling:
www.xtremerigs.net/2013/10/03/nvidia-gtx780titan-water-block-roundup/
I've been very satisfied with the EK 780 Ti block and backplate on my EVGA reference card.


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> In Stren's Titan/780 block review, the EK block did very well, compared to the Swiftech/EVGA Hydrocopper blocks. They placed closely in gpu temps., but the Swiftech/HC blocks did poorly in vrm cooling:
> www.xtremerigs.net/2013/10/03/nvidia-gtx780titan-water-block-roundup/
> I've been very satisfied with the EK 780 Ti block and backplate on my EVGA reference card.


Thank you for the link. After reading that. I will give strong consideration to the EK blocks


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> In Stren's Titan/780 block review, the EK block did very well, compared to the Swiftech/EVGA Hydrocopper blocks. They placed closely in gpu temps., but the Swiftech/HC blocks did poorly in vrm cooling:
> www.xtremerigs.net/2013/10/03/nvidia-gtx780titan-water-block-roundup/
> I've been very satisfied with the EK 780 Ti block and backplate on my EVGA reference card.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the link. After reading that. I will give strong consideration to the EK blocks
Click to expand...

You're welcome. I certainly don't mean to knock the Swiftech/EVGA HC blocks though, as they did great in gpu temps., but good vrm cooling is important as well.
Idk how this roundup would do using actual 780 Ti blocks, or how well the other brands compare now, but such testing is hard to come by.
It's also possible that Swiftech has improved their vrm cooling performance with the 780 Ti blocks, but that remains to be seen.


----------



## mxthunder

Now the only question is where can I find a EK backplate in stock


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nachoarroyo*
> 
> Hi all, here some test with the ZOTAC Ti under WC:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/850/ogv0.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/208/qr2g.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/5/kgsj.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/707/g5ih.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/42/lh0o.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/842/7arh.jpg/
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!


Nice, please post some results when you get a pot on it & try out the vgpu mod!


----------



## Internets

Has anyone else reported major system instability with drivers 331.82? I have an EVGA SC 780 Ti.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1456293/evga-sc-780ti-drivers-artifacting-crashing-to-desktop-geforce-331-82-driver/0_100


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nachoarroyo*
> 
> Hi all, here some test with the ZOTAC Ti under WC:
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/850/ogv0.jpg/
> Cheers!


Awesome... how hot do the sinks get?
I'm afraid that with a voltmod they get scorching hot?


----------



## Celcius

I've been running them flawlessly since the day they were released.


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> He's got a 60Hz display.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> whats wrong with it at 1080p? I find it would be great at 1080p @ 120hz or 144hz, to push the higher framerates


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> If you are going to play at 1080p I wouldn't spend the extra $$$.


Ill be buying a Qnix/Crossover)/XStar in a year. Damn decisions. Only component left in my rig is gpu

Edit: if only amd cards overclock like nvidia. I love nV driver support :/


----------



## jorgitin02

Hey fellaz i just got my 780ti and im a little disapointed


thats the highest oc with stock bios and with skynet bios i have to overvolt all the way to 1.21 to reach 1240 ? wow ... i'll probably keep the card for another 20-30 days and then return it to amazon and get a couple of 290x when they drop in price ...


----------



## StonedAlex

Is this power supply enough to power this card at high overclocks? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817207011 Any more than ~1165 core at 1.212 volts and my pc black screens and restarts in valley. I'm wondering if it's because my overclock has hit a wall or because it's not getting enough power. I have an evga reference card and I'm using skyn3t's vbios.


----------



## Poustic

Hi guys i just received my brand new card







Now I will flash bios, rise to 1.2V & TDP to 300%
(my goal is 1,4ghz on air).
But I'm afraid of my psu (650W 80+ bronze)... My cpu is 3930K stock, so 650W is enough ??


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StonedAlex*
> 
> Is this power supply enough to power this card at high overclocks? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817207011 Any more than ~1165 core at 1.212 volts and my pc black screens and restarts in valley. I'm wondering if it's because my overclock has hit a wall or because it's not getting enough power. I'm have an evga reference card and using skyn3t's vbios.


Yeah, that's more than enough. Plus your cpu uses little amount of juice too.


----------



## causese1990

is there any chance for a 1.212v card 1225/1900 65% asic (air) to hit 1350+ under water?
(palit jetstream, these were my best results)

how expensive would such a setup be?

is a higher voltage possible for my gpu? is it recommended for 24/7 use? (on water)

doesn't have to be silent

edit: i slowly realize that i should've bought a classified 780 ti


----------



## skyn3t

If this sale won't work. Two EVGA GTX 780 Hydro Copper + Backplate and this fail Lucid Dream Computer. we gonna have no hope.


----------



## slyoteboy

Can bench valley at 235 and 485. try to play bf 4 at 220 450 , crash. 215 425 , crash. Im on cert drivers. going to try beta.

Edit - Think I found a stable for BF4 225 and 370. Still on cert drivers.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> Ill be buying a Qnix/Crossover)/XStar in a year. Damn decisions. Only component left in my rig is gpu
> 
> Edit: if only amd cards overclock like nvidia. I love nV driver support :/


I can't tell if your joking about nVidia driver support or not, but I much prefer their driver support over the lack of driver support from AMD. I haven't had driver support so abysmal from anybody like I have from AMD.


----------



## Balanar

Can anyone confirm that the MSi 780Ti Gaming Edition is compatible with waterblocks designed for reference cards?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balanar*
> 
> Can anyone confirm that the MSi 780Ti Gaming Edition is compatible with waterblocks designed for reference cards?


Yep, going by this review:
Quote:


> If we look at the PCB (this is the reference card BTW)


http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/msi_geforce_gtx_780_ti_gaming_review,3.html


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Hey guys.. FINALLY got my 780ti classified.. Will be benching it soon..

I did play some bf4. 32bit and 64bit.. I do notice it to be a bit choppy at times. even though im at 90fps.. It seems to be less apparent when i have settings to high and 2xaa. If everything is on ultra ill be at ~70~90fps but its not smooth. Not like it was with my 6950 or my 290x when i had that... I did see in the 32bit mode with precision x that my gpu usage was 70-80%? It cant be a cpu bottleneck cause it never got above 90% usage on any of the cores. Any ideas? Or am i running into the problem everyone else is having.. The game never crashed but just isnt as butter smooth.

BTW here's a pic of it freshly installed.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Hey guys.. FINALLY got my 780ti classified.. Will be benching it soon..
> 
> I did play some bf4. 32bit and 64bit.. I do notice it to be a bit choppy at times. even though im at 90fps.. It seems to be less apparent when i have settings to high and 2xaa. If everything is on ultra ill be at ~70~90fps but its not smooth. Not like it was with my 6950 or my 290x when i had that... I did see in the 32bit mode with precision x that my gpu usage was 70-80%? It cant be a cpu bottleneck cause it never got above 90% usage on any of the cores. Any ideas? Or am i running into the problem everyone else is having.. The game never crashed but just isnt as butter smooth.
> 
> BTW here's a pic of it freshly installed.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'd redo windows then, would be the best option to have everything clean, especially changing from AMD to Nvidia or vise versa.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I'd redo windows then, would be the best option to have everything clean, especially changing from AMD to Nvidia or vise versa.


Definitely this ^^^^^^, especially with chip maker difference on the cards!!!


----------



## Vinnces

Was wondering if I can get a higher stable clock on my Evga 780ti Classy. At 1.212v I can get 1195Mhz Clock stable. At 1.35v I got 1265Mhz Clock and 1850 Memory stable with Temp hitting 81C. Asic is 62.5%. At this point what else can I tweak on air to get a higher stable clock? Would it help if I put it under water? I'm shooting for a 1300Mhz for 24/7 so any advice will be appreciated!!

Edit: Forgot to mention using Skynet bios v3 already.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> Was wondering if I can get a higher stable clock on my Evga 780ti Classy. At 1.212v I can get 1195Mhz Clock stable. At 1.35v I got 1265Mhz Clock and 1850 Memory stable with Temp hitting 81C. Asic is 62.5%. At this point what else can I tweak on air to get a higher stable clock? Would it help if I put it under water? I'm shooting for a 1300Mhz for 24/7 so any advice will be appreciated!!
> 
> Edit: Forgot to mention using Skynet bios v3 already.


putting it under water is your best bet, you can probably get 1300 24/7 easy.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poustic*
> 
> Hi guys i just received my brand new card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I will flash bios, rise to 1.2V & TDP to 300%
> (my goal is 1,4ghz on air).
> But I'm afraid of my psu (650W 80+ bronze)... My cpu is 3930K stock, so 650W is enough ??


Are you serious??







you want to try and get a 1400mhz OC on a Ti ON AIR







(which will probably never happen by the way) with a 130watt processor in your system and use a 650watt PSU???









I am gonna say NO. I would honestly say look for something in the 800watt range personally......


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I'm pretty dead set on ordering it even though the 2 year labor warranty is kinda lame. AFAIK, they use custom components on it too. Is there something I'm overlooking?
> 
> 
> 
> With only a two year warranty, I highly doubt they are using anything but as reference a PCB as they can get. I haven't seen anything that's saying something special about the card besides the cooler being non-reference.
Click to expand...


----------



## h2spartan

the Asus DC2 780 ti is up on newegg now

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=14-121-838


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I should have been more clear, I am sorry.
I haven't seen any REVIEWS saying something special about the card besides the cooler being non-reference.

I don't care what the Manufacturer try's to say about the product they are trying to SELL.

If it is the card you want, go get it, I was only sharing a thought on the 2yr warranty and MSI's very checkered past with quality.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> the Asus DC2 780 ti is up on newegg now
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=14-121-838


The TPU review was particularly damning. Hot, loud, lots of power.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have been more clear, I am sorry.
> I haven't seen any REVIEWS saying something special about the card besides the cooler being non-reference.
> 
> I don't care what the Manufacturer try's to say about the product they are trying to SELL.
Click to expand...

Well, I'll find out soon!


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Hot, loud, lots of power.
> Well, I'll find out soon!


Cool Beans! Let us know!!


----------



## Jodiuh

If it clocks past 1200 you will get pics and impressions. If it clocks below 1100, you will not hear from me.


----------



## szeged

i wish the asus cards could do past 1.212v even on the 780 non ti, their cards are so sexy, dat non reference pcb makes me drool every time. too bad you have to hardmod to use it.


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> If it clocks past 1200 you will get pics and impressions. If it clocks below 1100, you will not hear from me.


Depends what you mean by "clock".

My reference EVGA GTX 780 Ti can run valley benchmark at 1320 MHz for hours on end with no problems, but in order to get a 24/7 game stable OC I had to drop it down to 1215 MHz. Skyrim and BioShock Infinite being the pickiest...

So does my card clock to 1320 MHz? Or 1215 MHz? You decide


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> If it clocks past 1200 you will get pics and impressions. If it clocks below 1100, you will not hear from me.


So, we should hear from you considering even the full reference cards with the reference blower cooler can do 1150-1200 pretty easily.


----------



## szeged

the 780ti on reference cooling should get 1200 with 1.212v, if it doesnt, well...you better hope the memory saves it lol.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> If it clocks past 1200 you will get pics and impressions. If it clocks below 1100, you will not hear from me.
> 
> 
> 
> Depends what you mean by "clock".
> 
> My reference EVGA GTX 780 Ti can run valley benchmark at 1320 MHz for hours on end with no problems, but in order to get a 24/7 game stable OC I had to drop it down to 1215 MHz. Skyrim and BioShock Infinite being the pickiest...
> 
> So does my card clock to 1320 MHz? Or 1215 MHz? You decide
Click to expand...

1215...and I would be super happy with that. I could get my Asus 780 DC2 to game @ 1228. I'm hoping for game stable 1200 or better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> If it clocks past 1200 you will get pics and impressions. If it clocks below 1100, you will not hear from me.
> 
> 
> 
> So, we should hear from you considering even the full reference cards with the reference blower cooler can do 1150-1200 pretty easily.
Click to expand...

I have terrible luck with hardware man. You have no idea.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I have terrible luck with hardware man. You have no idea.


That sucks, sorry to hear it. Hope this turns out ok for you. What kind of bad luck have you been having??


----------



## TheMasses

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> how well does your classy OC? depending on if its good or not, i would step it up.


Haven't really had a chance to OC it yet cause of some other issues with my computer. I'm upgrading now and should be ready to do that by next week. So I'll check back in then.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rquinn19*
> 
> I asked a little while back and I don't think
> 
> I went from a good over clocking classy to my TI and I kinda regret it. At least I know there's nowhere else to go now unless I buy another which isn't happening. But My OC scores on the Classy were very close to my TI stock and I'm not getting much of an OC on this card.
> 
> Store I exchanged them at has my Classy out for sale open box for 503. I'm tempted to go buy it back!


Sorry to hear that, but it sounds like I need to figure out what my current card will do (duh







) before I think about the
Step Up"

Thx again for the replies.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I have terrible luck with hardware man. You have no idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sucks, sorry to hear it. Hope this turns out ok for you. What kind of bad luck have you been having??
Click to expand...

My 1st ever out of the box defective Intel CPU. The replacement 4670K needs 1.3V for 4.2Ghz and tops 95C in P95.

2 out of 6 GPUs have needed to be RMAd in the last 3 years.

1 mobo RMA in the last 2 months.

New monitor needs to be RMAd.

I'm starting to thing I need to be using an anti static wrist strap.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> *My 1st ever out of the box defective Intel CPU. The replacement 4670K needs 1.3V for 4.2Ghz and tops 95C in P95.*
> 
> 3 out of 6 GPUs have needed to be RMAd in the last 3 years.
> 
> 1 mobo RMA in the last 2 months.
> 
> New monitor needs to be RMAd.
> 
> I'm starting to thing I need to be using an anti static wrist strap.


Regarding the CPU, "technically" not defective, just lost the Silicon Lottery, sure that's a crappy overclocking CPU. But Intel won't RMA due to being a crappy OC'er, if the CPU will do its stock clocks at its stock voltage and not throttle due to heat, it is considered a functional CPU.

As to the rest, WOW. You might want to look at that. Who were the makers on the 3 GPU's?


----------



## szeged

i think he means his first one was defective, and the replacement he got just sucked lol.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i think he means his first one was defective, and the replacement he got just sucked lol.


Ahhh, that makes more sense!


----------



## JAJB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Hey guys.. FINALLY got my 780ti classified.. Will be benching it soon..
> 
> I did play some bf4. 32bit and 64bit.. I do notice it to be a bit choppy at times. even though im at 90fps.. It seems to be less apparent when i have settings to high and 2xaa. If everything is on ultra ill be at ~70~90fps but its not smooth. Not like it was with my 6950 or my 290x when i had that... I did see in the 32bit mode with precision x that my gpu usage was 70-80%? It cant be a cpu bottleneck cause it never got above 90% usage on any of the cores. Any ideas? Or am i running into the problem everyone else is having.. The game never crashed but just isnt as butter smooth.
> 
> BTW here's a pic of it freshly installed.


I had the same, I used Google and find out that when you disable core parking in windows the problem was solved. It's something in bf4/windows.

Go to regedit, use the search to find "core parking".

You will see the "max value" is set to 64.
Change that to 0, it enter and reboot. Play some bf4 you will see the stuttering is gone and the game runs smooth.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorgitin02*
> 
> Hey fellaz i just got my 780ti and im a little disapointed
> 
> thats the highest oc with stock bios and with skynet bios i have to overvolt all the way to 1.21 to reach 1240 ? wow ... i'll probably keep the card for another 20-30 days and then return it to amazon and get a couple of 290x when they drop in price ...


You're going to have to feed a lot more voltage to a 290x to match the performance of that 780 Ti even though it's only about average.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> If this sale won't work. Two EVGA GTX 780 Hydro Copper + Backplate and this fail Lucid Dream Computer. we gonna have no hope.


Lol i misread that thought I did something wrong 

If we can help in anyway let me know

We're working on the site today.


----------



## Linde

MSI 780 Ti Gaming review on techpowerup is now up

It seems like it is the big winner in the 780 ti category?


----------



## Poustic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Are you serious??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you want to try and get a 1400mhz OC on a Ti ON AIR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (which will probably never happen by the way) with a 130watt processor in your system and use a 650watt PSU???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am gonna say NO. I would honestly say look for something in the 800watt range personally......


I wouldlike some other opinions please cause some guys told me that it will be okay...


----------



## Poustic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poustic*
> 
> Hi guys i just received my brand new card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I will flash bios, rise to 1.2V & TDP to 300%
> (my goal is 1,4ghz on air).
> But I'm afraid of my psu (650W 80+ bronze)... My cpu is 3930K stock, so 650W is enough ??


----------



## jorgitin02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> You're going to have to feed a lot more voltage to a 290x to match the performance of that 780 Ti even though it's only about average.


Not really but even if i do i'll be worth it, i had better performance with a 780 classified(that i OCed to hell) which i returned for this card ... and now i can't even play battlefield 4, gpu shows at 99% but i get like 20 fps ... same thing happened with the 780 classified and the only thing that fixed it was a clean windows install ...


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poustic*


Which PSU all you list is wattage and 80 plus


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poustic*
> 
> I wouldlike some other opinions please cause some guys told me that it will be okay...


Those "some guys" are wrong. Period.
Listen, reaching 1400mhz on core clock isn't a problem for the Ti Classified. If you look, people are going past that up towards 1500+. But they are running it with a waterblock and exceeding well over your expected 1.2v. From what I can tell, a good chip can reach 1400mhz core clock with ~1.3v give or take. Mind you, underwater. I have yet to see a review or a person say that they have a Ti Classy that can be stable at 1400mhz on air and with a measly 1.2v. When it comes to overclocking, never set expectations because you are setting yourself up for disappointment.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Lol i misread that thought I did something wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we can help in anyway let me know
> We're working on the site today.


Thank you. At first day I just made a temporary site with links only. I had work on.my site last night for a better look and more Info also multiples links also some other stuff too. Check that out not finished yet. I got so many things to add on it.

Thanks for the push 170 in a box now need some more.


----------



## MGMG8GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Linde*
> 
> MSI 780 Ti Gaming review on techpowerup is now up
> 
> It seems like it is the big winner in the 780 ti category?


I'm not a huge fan of the elevated VRM and Memory temps compared to the ACX based on the Guru3D review using the FLIR. MSI seems to be consistently neglecting VRM temps compared to competitors.


----------



## Poustic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Which PSU all you list is wattage and 80 plus


Ty for help here is my psu http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/LEPA-B650-Power-Supply-Review/1556/1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> Those "some guys" are wrong. Period.
> Listen, reaching 1400mhz on core clock isn't a problem for the Ti Classified. If you look, people are going past that up towards 1500+. But they are running it with a waterblock and exceeding well over your expected 1.2v. From what I can tell, a good chip can reach 1400mhz core clock with ~1.3v give or take. Mind you, underwater. I have yet to see a review or a person say that they have a Ti Classy that can be stable at 1400mhz on air and with a measly 1.2v. When it comes to overclocking, never set expectations because you are setting yourself up for disappointment.


Thank you for your explanation but your not helping me about my psu (btw I think 1,35ghz is doable on air with 1.2V)


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poustic*
> 
> Ty for help here is my psu http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/LEPA-B650-Power-Supply-Review/1556/1


Unless you are going to overvolt or have two GTX 780ti cards you dont really need a new PSU

80 plus has nothing to do with quality or power output


----------



## Poustic

It's okay if I overvolt to 1.2V and push tdp to 200% while putting the core at 1.3ghz ?
(with 3930K stock).


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poustic*
> 
> Hi guys i just received my brand new card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I will flash bios, rise to 1.2V & TDP to 300%
> (my goal is 1,4ghz on air).
> But I'm afraid of my psu (650W 80+ bronze)... My cpu is 3930K stock, so 650W is enough ??


The PSU should be enough, doesn't mean it is. If you get black screen reboots from adding voltage, it probably is not enough juice. You are right around the area where you could run into issues. That is why you are hearing people with different opinions on the matter. For instance, I have a 750 Watt PSU with one rail and I ran into issues until I bought some new cables to run dedicated lines to my card.

As for 1.4 Ghz on air, you most likely will fail, sorry. You may get there with a good chip running hot and loud, but how long will your GPU last eating 1.35 volts at 80-90 C or how long will you want to listen to it?

A few Classy cards have been awesome on water, most have been respectable if you are on water and not using it to bench. Quite a few on air have been disappointing for their owners as they had your expectations. High clocks on 24/7 air voltages. I've read of quite a few cards on air stuck in the low to mid 1200s. Some have sent them back to amazon or where ever, some complained of other issues (somewhat falsely in a couple instances) and RMA'd, and some have just dealt with it properly and kept the card. The more people that return products that work as advertised, the less these companies want to deal with our hobby or the harder it is made to pursue it. If your looking for 1400 on air, good luck.

Everything I've read of 1400 Mhz on up stable has been at usually well past the voltage you can run on air for extended periods. Most are just benchmarking runs and many have been on water. I need to have cold water to reach 1400 stable and some can't reach 1300 stable using water. I reached around 1250 bench stable on air IIRC and I am 1306 game stable on water. Both at 1.35 volts. The highest my card will go stable is around 1350 at 1.4 volts with my usual room temps on water (45 C gpu temp). Any higher and I need cold water, not voltage. It is a great card, but remember, you are still playing a lottery. Depending on how and when they binned, some of the best tickets may not even be in our cards. The best chips could be sitting on Kingpin boards, we don't know. We do know that EVGA has already said (in this thread IIRC) they only binned to the clock speed advertised in terms of speed, so they aren't looking to give you guaranteed overhead at stock volts. They just have given you a good board to play with your lottery ticket.

I would say 1200 on air is almost guaranteed, 1250 probably, 1300 probably not, and 1400 on up, you won the lottery if at voltages and temps you can run on air daily. Right now you have a solid shot of being disappointed by 100-150 Mhz if your goal is 1400. Not saying this to be a dick, just trying to be truthful.

Good luck with whatever you do.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poustic*
> 
> It's okay if I overvolt to 1.2V and push tdp to 200% while putting the core at 1.3ghz ?
> (with 3930K stock).


Yes it is. You may want to set a more aggresive fan profile as well. It is better to get aggressive with it earlier than later as once the card heats up, it is hard to cool down. If you start with a higher fan speed, the card won't climb to as high a temp and your overclock as a decent shot of being better as well. You just need to find a fan curve you can live with. Anything below 1.25 volts on air, you should be fine as long as you keep it cooled.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Hey guys.. FINALLY got my 780ti classified.. Will be benching it soon..
> 
> I did play some bf4. 32bit and 64bit.. I do notice it to be a bit choppy at times. even though im at 90fps.. It seems to be less apparent when i have settings to high and 2xaa. If everything is on ultra ill be at ~70~90fps but its not smooth. Not like it was with my 6950 or my 290x when i had that... I did see in the 32bit mode with precision x that my gpu usage was 70-80%? It cant be a cpu bottleneck cause it never got above 90% usage on any of the cores. Any ideas? Or am i running into the problem everyone else is having.. The game never crashed but just isnt as butter smooth.
> 
> BTW here's a pic of it freshly installed.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAJB*
> 
> I had the same, I used Google and find out that when you disable core parking in windows the problem was solved. It's something in bf4/windows.
> 
> Go to regedit, use the search to find "core parking".
> 
> You will see the "max value" is set to 64.
> Change that to 0, it enter and reboot. Play some bf4 you will see the stuttering is gone and the game runs smooth.


Taint3d, I think I'm experiencing exactly what you're experiencing. It feels almost the same as Vsync stutter, but less dramatic. Dropping settings had a slight effect, but it's still there at some points. It might just be the game, or it could be something with both of our systems haha.

JAJB, my cores aren't parked and, as above, I'm experiencing something similar (i think). I'll be interested to hear if Taint3d's cores were parked though.


----------



## JAJB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Taint3d, I think I'm experiencing exactly what you're experiencing. It feels almost the same as Vsync stutter, but less dramatic. Dropping settings had a slight effect, but it's still there at some points. It might just be the game, or it could be something with both of our systems haha.
> 
> JAJB, my cores aren't parked and, as above, I'm experiencing something similar (i think). I'll be interested to hear if Taint3d's cores were parked though.


My core s where also not parked, just try it. Change the value and see if it helps you.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAJB*
> 
> My core s where also not parked, just try it. Change the value and see if it helps you.


will do. i'll let you know how it goes


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAJB*
> 
> I had the same, I used Google and find out that when you disable core parking in windows the problem was solved. It's something in bf4/windows.
> 
> Go to regedit, use the search to find "core parking".
> 
> You will see the "max value" is set to 64.
> Change that to 0, it enter and reboot. Play some bf4 you will see the stuttering is gone and the game runs smooth.


That has been done long ago.. I have the system tweaked pretty good.. When i unsitalled my amd drivers with the amd uninstaller it deleted some dll's that orgin and other games need, and im finding this out and having to replace them in my system 32.. I hope these are the cure.. If not ill have to do a fresh install AGAIN..

Oh and as of right now I got my oc to +100 core and +350 mem on the stock ln2 bios with the voltage + 75


----------



## Poustic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> The PSU should be enough, doesn't mean it is. If you get black screen reboots from adding voltage, it probably is not enough juice. You are right around the area where you could run into issues. That is why you are hearing people with different opinions on the matter. For instance, I have a 750 Watt PSU with one rail and I ran into issues until I bought some new cables to run dedicated lines to my card.
> 
> As for 1.4 Ghz on air, you most likely will fail, sorry. You may get there with a good chip running hot and loud, but how long will your GPU last eating 1.35 volts at 80-90 C or how long will you want to listen to it?
> 
> A few Classy cards have been awesome on water, most have been respectable if you are on water and not using it to bench. Quite a few on air have been disappointing for their owners as they had your expectations. High clocks on 24/7 air voltages. I've read of quite a few cards on air stuck in the low to mid 1200s. Some have sent them back to amazon or where ever, some complained of other issues (somewhat falsely in a couple instances) and RMA'd, and some have just dealt with it properly and kept the card. The more people that return products that work as advertised, the less these companies want to deal with our hobby or the harder it is made to pursue it. If your looking for 1400 on air, good luck.
> 
> Everything I've read of 1400 Mhz on up stable has been at usually well past the voltage you can run on air for extended periods. Most are just benchmarking runs and many have been on water. I need to have cold water to reach 1400 stable and some can't reach 1300 stable using water. I reached around 1250 bench stable on air IIRC and I am 1306 game stable on water. Both at 1.35 volts. The highest my card will go stable is around 1350 at 1.4 volts with my usual room temps on water (45 C gpu temp). Any higher and I need cold water, not voltage. It is a great card, but remember, you are still playing a lottery. Depending on how and when they binned, some of the best tickets may not even be in our cards. The best chips could be sitting on Kingpin boards, we don't know. We do know that EVGA has already said (in this thread IIRC) they only binned to the clock speed advertised in terms of speed, so they aren't looking to give you guaranteed overhead at stock volts. They just have given you a good board to play with your lottery ticket.
> 
> I would say 1200 on air is almost guaranteed, 1250 probably, 1300 probably not, and 1400 on up, you won the lottery if at voltages and temps you can run on air daily. Right now you have a solid shot of being disappointed by 100-150 Mhz if your goal is 1400. Not saying this to be a dick, just trying to be truthful.
> 
> Good luck with whatever you do.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> Yes it is. You may want to set a more aggresive fan profile as well. It is better to get aggressive with it earlier than later as once the card heats up, it is hard to cool down. If you start with a higher fan speed, the card won't climb to as high a temp and your overclock as a decent shot of being better as well. You just need to find a fan curve you can live with. Anything below 1.25 volts on air, you should be fine as long as you keep it cooled.


Thank you for your time man I rly appreciate







I hope I'll not burn my psu


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> That has been done long ago.. I have the system tweaked pretty good.. When i unsitalled my amd drivers with the amd uninstaller it deleted some dll's that orgin and other games need, and im finding this out and having to replace them in my system 32.. I hope these are the cure.. If not ill have to do a fresh install AGAIN..


Whenever I've switched from AMD to nVidia or vice versa, I've always tried to do it without a fresh install, mostly me being stubborn, and then seem to always end up doing a fresh install anyways. So now, I just skip the stubborn part, and do a fresh install. I keep a running data backup, so it's pretty painless, especially with the ssd speeds we have today.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Whenever I've switched from AMD to nVidia or vice versa, I've always tried to do it without a fresh install, mostly me being stubborn, and then seem to always end up doing a fresh install anyways. So now, I just skip the stubborn part, and do a fresh install. I keep a running data backup, so it's pretty painless, especially with the ssd speeds we have today.


Ya what I really need to do is do a fresh install update all the windows drivers then do a backup.. Shoot gonna have to do that this weekend then.. I just took my CD drive outa my pc too. lol


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Ya what I really need to do is do a fresh install update all the windows drivers then do a backup.. Shoot gonna have to do that this weekend then.. I just took my CD drive outa my pc too. lol


Learn the Ways of USB installs!


----------



## Squee426

So I was picking through skyn3t's bios selection on the first page, but am unsure which one to use. I have a 780ti sc without the acx cooler. Should I use the one for the ref card or the one for the sc w/acx?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAJB*
> 
> My core s where also not parked, just try it. Change the value and see if it helps you.


stuttering seems to have improved a bit, although I'm still getting occurrences a few times in the game (drops from ~80 to ~40 momentarily). Might just be due to loading assets in the campaign, not sure.


----------



## jackastimo

Hey guys, just bought my card and wanted to know if anyone has already apllied the arctic xtreme iii to it? Should work as it also works on the titan i guess? Just want to be sure! Thank you already, greetings from Germany!


----------



## Koniakki

My 780Ti Jetstream arrived Saturday 4th in my Country and Mr. Post Office is still holding it in the parcel center! I wanna flash Sky's bios ony my damn 780Ti. Damn delays..

Am gonna ring them up tomorrow morning and let them know how I feel about it.









And also Mr. DHL shipping took 2 weeks from 21st Dec to 4 Jan and now its 7 Jan and stil haven't got my card.









Sorry for the random rant guys. Just blowing off some steam.


----------



## xxpantherrrxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> stuttering seems to have improved a bit, although I'm still getting occurrences a few times in the game (drops from ~80 to ~40 momentarily). Might just be due to loading assets in the campaign, not sure.


I have stuttering issues with my GTX 770 SLI @ 1080p as well, no matter what settings I run at. I think this is a game issue.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squee426*
> 
> So I was picking through skyn3t's bios selection on the first page, but am unsure which one to use. I have a 780ti sc without the acx cooler. Should I use the one for the ref card or the one for the sc w/acx?


I would use the reference one since its a reference pcb. Also if I'm mistaken Evga 780Ti ACX is also reference board.

Use the reference 780Ti bios and if not satisfied us let us know or try the ACX bios.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Linde*
> 
> MSI 780 Ti Gaming review on techpowerup is now up
> 
> It seems like it is the big winner in the 780 ti category?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGMG8GT*
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of the elevated VRM and Memory temps compared to the ACX based on the Guru3D review using the FLIR. MSI seems to be consistently neglecting VRM temps compared to competitors.


Actually based on Guru3D thermal imaging the ACX VRM's run 6-7'C cooler than Giga WF3 and MSI Gaming.

Only Palit 780tI Jetstream runs the VRM's at 74'C which is a whole 8-15'C cooler than the 3 mentioned competitors.


----------



## xaiviax

Yes, the one for the reference card. If you use the acx one, your fan speed won't go as high otherwise.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> The PSU should be enough, doesn't mean it is. If you get black screen reboots from adding voltage, it probably is not enough juice. You are right around the area where you could run into issues. That is why you are hearing people with different opinions on the matter. For instance, I have a 750 Watt PSU with one rail and I ran into issues until I bought some new cables to run dedicated lines to my card.
> 
> As for 1.4 Ghz on air, you most likely will fail, sorry. You may get there with a good chip running hot and loud, but how long will your GPU last eating 1.35 volts at 80-90 C or how long will you want to listen to it?
> 
> A few Classy cards have been awesome on water, most have been respectable if you are on water and not using it to bench. Quite a few on air have been disappointing for their owners as they had your expectations. High clocks on 24/7 air voltages. I've read of quite a few cards on air stuck in the low to mid 1200s. Some have sent them back to amazon or where ever, some complained of other issues (somewhat falsely in a couple instances) and RMA'd, and some have just dealt with it properly and kept the card. The more people that return products that work as advertised, the less these companies want to deal with our hobby or the harder it is made to pursue it. If your looking for 1400 on air, good luck.
> 
> Everything I've read of 1400 Mhz on up stable has been at usually well past the voltage you can run on air for extended periods. Most are just benchmarking runs and many have been on water. I need to have cold water to reach 1400 stable and some can't reach 1300 stable using water. I reached around 1250 bench stable on air IIRC and I am 1306 game stable on water. Both at 1.35 volts. The highest my card will go stable is around 1350 at 1.4 volts with my usual room temps on water (45 C gpu temp). Any higher and I need cold water, not voltage. It is a great card, but remember, you are still playing a lottery. Depending on how and when they binned, some of the best tickets may not even be in our cards. The best chips could be sitting on Kingpin boards, we don't know. We do know that EVGA has already said (in this thread IIRC) they only binned to the clock speed advertised in terms of speed, so they aren't looking to give you guaranteed overhead at stock volts. They just have given you a good board to play with your lottery ticket.
> 
> I would say 1200 on air is almost guaranteed, 1250 probably, 1300 probably not, and 1400 on up, you won the lottery if at voltages and temps you can run on air daily. Right now you have a solid shot of being disappointed by 100-150 Mhz if your goal is 1400. Not saying this to be a dick, just trying to be truthful.
> 
> Good luck with whatever you do.


my 780 ti classy is stable on air at 1279/1848 at 1.212v. About to hit it with 1.35v and max it out. I don't care about 80-90c temps because these things are engineered to withstand those temps and more (up to 95c). also i wear a closed headphone and dont hear my fans.


----------



## 50shadesofray

When idle my 780ti is practically shivering inside my case lol. Stays at 22-24C
on air.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> In the 80's today, speculated to be in the 40's on Tuesday. The weather screws us big time here in FL.
> 
> How're we suppose to answer to our Ti's, being air or water cooled?


today is the day lol i dont think it even broke 34°F here in tallahassee it freezing


----------



## 50shadesofray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> today is the day lol i dont think it even broke 34°F here in tallahassee it freezing


Its -10 with windchill here in New Hampshire


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *50shadesofray*
> 
> Its -10 with windchill here in New Hampshire


It's -24 with windchill here in New Brunswick.

Rather balmy compared to the -45 windchill we had last week.


----------



## reppel

Gigabyte 780Ti Windforce OC (GV-N78TOC-3GD) rev 1.0

There's apparently the exact same model of the card being sold with two different PCBs, one is the reference, the other is the custom. The gigabyte support threw me off, maybe supposing it was a error of my part. It isn't, though. I've seen these two models well spread across reviews and youtube videos, both being advertised as the same. You can easily spot them by the power connectors or the custom logo. You can even make a costly mistake if you buy the ek waterplate from their website, as they refer to this model as having a reference pcb.




Does anyone know something about this?
Have looked everywhere, can't find info on this.
My trouble is, this model is the cheapest right now in Sweden, and it runs cooler than the reference too. But one thing is playing lotto with oc performance, another is doing it with pcbs, and I don't even know which one is better...

*EDIT:* WAAAIT, my bad. The first one is the Ghz edition. But doesn't matter, take a look here instead: http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/graphics/62537-gigabyte-geforce-gtx-780-ti-oc/
This one is the same, but you can see the logo and the dual 8pin connector. In contrast with the guru3d review which comes with reference pcb.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> My 780Ti Jetstream arrived Saturday 4th in my Country and Mr. Post Office is still holding it in the parcel center! I wanna flash Sky's bios ony my damn 780Ti. Damn delays..
> 
> Am gonna ring them up tomorrow morning and let them know how I feel about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also Mr. DHL shipping took 2 weeks from 21st Dec to 4 Jan and now its 7 Jan and stil haven't got my card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the random rant guys. Just blowing off some steam.


I'm hating DHL a bit at the moment too, first 3 delivery attempts made & they didn't have the package on the truck.
They were about to return to the sender & I called them to arrange a delivery attempt actually bringing the package for yesterday, but then they came Friday when no one was around. Closed for the weekend so called back yesterday, took them a while to figure out it was on it's way back to the sender so they turned it around again, I'm hoping I'll at least be able to make a 4 hour trip to pick it up at the depot.

1 delivery attempt with the package on a day when they specifically said there would be no delivery, & they are done trying to deliver. Not too pleased at the moment...


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> If this sale won't work. Two EVGA GTX 780 Hydro Copper + Backplate and this fail Lucid Dream Computer. we gonna have no hope.


hope it does! even if everyone just gives a little bit









well worth it for any 780Ti owner to have full voltage control


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poustic*
> 
> Thank you for your time man I rly appreciate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I'll not burn my psu


Me personally I would say get a bigger psu. There not that expensive compared to the components you are running. I had a psu a few months ago blow and it took out a $600 gpu. So if you want to risk losing a motherboard, processor, or gpu or even all of them due to a surge then take the risk. I personally would spend the money on a bigger psu to know it can handle it then something on the bordeline. we can tell you it maybe able to or it can't but ultimately its your money to lose a little on a new psu or lose a few hundred on a component and still having to buy a new psu.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> stuttering seems to have improved a bit, although I'm still getting occurrences a few times in the game (drops from ~80 to ~40 momentarily). Might just be due to loading assets in the campaign, not sure.


Honestly I think most is in the game I spent my 2 weeks shut down trying to get the game running right with sli 780ti at 120fps and still I get major dips in fps like everyone else has said. I have chalked it just up to the game as I have tried every tweak possible with marginal improvements.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> hope it does! even if everyone just gives a little bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well worth it for any 780Ti owner to have full voltage control


Thank you. I got it.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Thank you. I got it.


I haven't forgot about you either sky I will send some in 2 weeks when I have some extra christmas killed me


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> I haven't forgot about you either sky I will send some in 2 weeks when I have some extra christmas killed me


Thank you and everyone . let's bump it.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Seems a bit low?

Running 4.93ghz on my cpu, 2100mhz ram and well you can see in the screen shot what the gpu is running at..


----------



## doctakedooty

Just to let everyone know there is a new Nvidia driver that was released today 332.21 WHQL driver. http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/71704#

EDIT I downloaded the new driver and I get a lot of flickering in BF4 now in multiplayer with SLI so may be good to stick with the beta version.


----------



## Balanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Yep, going by this review:
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/msi_geforce_gtx_780_ti_gaming_review,3.html


Hmm I see what you mean but a few other reviews make comments that state that there have been changes to the PCB. Problem is I don't know which ones matter when it comes to waterblock fitment.

Also, I looked up pictures of the reference GTX 780 Ti PCB and noticed that those do not have all the capacitors lined up. However the picture in the Guru3D review you linked shows one that does have all of them lined up. Is this an error and the picture is actually of a GTX 780 PCB because I noticed some other differences as well but don't know what they are called lol.

Edit: Here is an image which shows the differences I noticed:


----------



## skyn3t

Palit JetStream stock bios request , please send it over ASAP.

Bios Version 80.80.30.00.0E


----------



## ournewlife

I was just about to order the Asus 780 ti Direct CUII today when I noticed that Newegg has the Gigabyte 780 ti Ghz edition. Clocked very high at stock.

I know it's supposed to be fast but I'm concerned about the fan noise while playing games. I've built my PC with silent fans (I have a thing about sound) so would hate to hear a noisy GPU.

Does anyone here own a Gigabyte 780 ti Ghz ? What is the fan noise like at load?

Thanks!


----------



## Cribbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ournewlife*
> 
> I was just about to order the Asus 780 ti Direct CUII today when I noticed that Newegg has the Gigabyte 780 ti Ghz edition. Clocked very high at stock.
> 
> I know it's supposed to be fast but I'm concerned about the fan noise while playing games. I've built my PC with silent fans (I have a thing about sound) so would hate to hear a noisy GPU.
> 
> Does anyone here own a Gigabyte 780 ti Ghz ? What is the fan noise like at load?
> 
> Thanks!


I have the 780 version, which to my knowledge is the exact same cooler, it's fairly quiet and idle, but gets a bit to loud for my liking when you push the fans past 70%, I imagine for most people this won't be a problem, I have also heard the asus dcii are really good in terms on noise.


----------



## ournewlife

Thanks Cribbs. I guess I could also try the Gigabyte 780 ti OC which is supposed to be quieter than the Ghz.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ournewlife*
> 
> I was just about to order the Asus 780 ti Direct CUII today when I noticed that Newegg has the Gigabyte 780 ti Ghz edition. Clocked very high at stock.
> 
> I know it's supposed to be fast but I'm concerned about the fan noise while playing games. I've built my PC with silent fans (I have a thing about sound) so would hate to hear a noisy GPU.
> 
> Does anyone here own a Gigabyte 780 ti Ghz ? What is the fan noise like at load?
> 
> Thanks!


get the Asus 780 ti Direct CUII , I'm recommend it. trust me.


----------



## ournewlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> get the Asus 780 ti Direct CUII , I'm recommend it. trust me.


Thanks Skyn3t. Well since you recommend it, I'll buy it









EDIT: Right, I've placed the order! *looks at watch, counts every second until it arrives*


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balanar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Yep, going by this review:
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/msi_geforce_gtx_780_ti_gaming_review,3.html
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm I see what you mean but a few other reviews make comments that state that there have been changes to the PCB. Problem is I don't know which ones matter when it comes to waterblock fitment.
> 
> Also, I looked up pictures of the reference GTX 780 Ti PCB and noticed that those do not have all the capacitors lined up. However the picture in the Guru3D review you linked shows one that does have all of them lined up. Is this an error and the picture is actually of a GTX 780 PCB because I noticed some other differences as well but don't know what they are called lol.
> 
> Edit: Here is an image which shows the differences I noticed:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Guru3D has been posting photos of the 780 pcb for their various 780 Ti reviews, which is a somewhat idiotic move on their part imo.
In this review on the MSI 780 Ti Gaming from TPU, they took the trouble to remove the cooler and post actual photos of the MSI 780 Ti pcb:
www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_780_Ti_Gaming/3.html


----------



## Bull56

Anyone tried to overclock the 780 Ti with the new msi ab b18?
Maybe we can overvoltage the Ti to more than 1,212V now?


----------



## FragZero

Yes i tried
No it does not work


----------



## DooRules

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bull56*
> 
> Anyone tried to overclock the 780 Ti with the new msi ab b18?
> Maybe we can overvoltage the Ti to more than 1,212V now?


The mod allows for vrm voltage to go to 1.3 but not the vcore voltage yet.


----------



## Linde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> get the Asus 780 ti Direct CUII , I'm recommend it. trust me.


Have you tried it? Because it seems like the only review which is out at the moment are no way near satisfied with it compared to others (MSI Gaming, EVGA ACX etc).


----------



## xabierr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reppel*
> 
> Gigabyte 780Ti Windforce OC (GV-N78TOC-3GD) rev 1.0
> 
> There's apparently the exact same model of the card being sold with two different PCBs, one is the reference, the other is the custom. The gigabyte support threw me off, maybe supposing it was a error of my part. It isn't, though. I've seen these two models well spread across reviews and youtube videos, both being advertised as the same. You can easily spot them by the power connectors or the custom logo. You can even make a costly mistake if you buy the ek waterplate from their website, as they refer to this model as having a reference pcb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know something about this?
> Have looked everywhere, can't find info on this.
> My trouble is, this model is the cheapest right now in Sweden, and it runs cooler than the reference too. But one thing is playing lotto with oc performance, another is doing it with pcbs, and I don't even know which one is better...
> 
> *EDIT:* WAAAIT, my bad. The first one is the Ghz edition. But doesn't matter, take a look here instead: http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/graphics/62537-gigabyte-geforce-gtx-780-ti-oc/
> This one is the same, but you can see the logo and the dual 8pin connector. In contrast with the guru3d review which comes with reference pcb.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Nice, please post some results when you get a pot on it & try out the vgpu mod!


I bought 2 windforce oc revision 1 because in the compatibility EK list for waterblocks it was listed as supported... i was about to order when i checked their pcb picture and realized it had 8+6 conection.Contacted EK and informed them that my revision 1 had 8+8 and they told me it was not compatible with mine. I checked every card in gigabyte web page and all revision 1 pictures come with 8+8. Dont think there is a gigabyte oc revision 1 with 8+6 .

So... i replaced my 2 windforce for reference evga , they just arrived .


----------



## Joeking78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reppel*
> 
> Gigabyte 780Ti Windforce OC (GV-N78TOC-3GD) rev 1.0
> 
> There's apparently the exact same model of the card being sold with two different PCBs, one is the reference, the other is the custom. The gigabyte support threw me off, maybe supposing it was a error of my part. It isn't, though. I've seen these two models well spread across reviews and youtube videos, both being advertised as the same. You can easily spot them by the power connectors or the custom logo. You can even make a costly mistake if you buy the ek waterplate from their website, as they refer to this model as having a reference pcb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know something about this?
> Have looked everywhere, can't find info on this.
> My trouble is, this model is the cheapest right now in Sweden, and it runs cooler than the reference too. But one thing is playing lotto with oc performance, another is doing it with pcbs, and I don't even know which one is better...
> 
> *EDIT:* WAAAIT, my bad. The first one is the Ghz edition. But doesn't matter, take a look here instead: http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/graphics/62537-gigabyte-geforce-gtx-780-ti-oc/
> This one is the same, but you can see the logo and the dual 8pin connector. In contrast with the guru3d review which comes with reference pcb.


I have two 780ti Windforce, both with dual 8pin and custom PCB. Not sure why Gigabyte sold two types under the same N78TO-3GD part number, the dual 8pin card is bascially a GHZ, 116% power limit and GHZ clocks for the price of the standard TI, maybe they made a mistake?

Hexus review is fishy, shows a dual 8pin custom PCB but the power limit shown in the overclocking section has 106% power limit. Probably just regurgitated images...


----------



## xabierr

Just tested my 2 evga 780ti sc ,these are the ones replacing my 2 x windforce.

They have both 66 and 67 asic , but im running heaven at 1300 core 7900 memory aircooled without a single artifact ( using skynet bios 1.21v ) , cant wait for my waterblocks =)

One of my windforce had 88 or 87 % asic , and it was unstable at 1250 already and i couldnt clock memory past 7200...

I really dont understand , so much custom pcb , 8+8 , 88% asic , super air cooling and then 2 reference evga totally destroy my windforce scores..does not make sense at all.

Also my memory brand is hynix , for both windforce and evga ,evga can clock to 7900 ( didnt even test 8000 , who knows ) and windforce full of artifacts at 7300 , even at 7200 i had a few.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xabierr*
> 
> Just tested my 2 evga 780ti sc ,these are the ones replacing my 2 x windforce.
> 
> They have both 66 and 67 asic , but im running heaven at 1300 core 7900 memory aircooled without a single artifact ( using skynet bios 1.21v ) , cant wait for my waterblocks =)
> 
> One of my windforce had 88 or 87 % asic , and it was unstable at 1250 already and i couldnt clock memory past 7200...
> 
> I really dont understand , so much custom pcb , 8+8 , 88% asic , super air cooling and then 2 reference evga totally destroy my windforce scores..does not make sense at all.
> 
> Also my memory brand is hynix , for both windforce and evga ,evga can clock to 7900 ( didnt even test 8000 , who knows ) and windforce full of artifacts at 7300 , even at 7200 i had a few.


Yeah I had a 75% asic Classified card and could only hit 1250, on air at 1.212, I think these classy cards do better with a lower asic value


----------



## Joeking78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xabierr*
> 
> Just tested my 2 evga 780ti sc ,these are the ones replacing my 2 x windforce.
> 
> They have both 66 and 67 asic , but im running heaven at 1300 core 7900 memory aircooled without a single artifact ( using skynet bios 1.21v ) , cant wait for my waterblocks =)
> 
> One of my windforce had 88 or 87 % asic , and it was unstable at 1250 already and i couldnt clock memory past 7200...
> 
> I really dont understand , so much custom pcb , 8+8 , 88% asic , super air cooling and then 2 reference evga totally destroy my windforce scores..does not make sense at all.
> 
> Also my memory brand is hynix , for both windforce and evga ,evga can clock to 7900 ( didnt even test 8000 , who knows ) and windforce full of artifacts at 7300 , even at 7200 i had a few.


Silicon lottery...

My two Windforce 66/68 asic stable at 1296 core with 1.21v.

IIRC higher asic = better clockers under water?


----------



## 50shadesofray

I still havnt even attemtped ocing my ACX 780 ti. Even despite the fact after player metro for 3 hours it was at 63-65C on air... I keep forgetting to ask what are the BIOS used for on the first page?


----------



## FragZero

Has anyone replaced the reference heatsink by an aftermarket heatsink? Not watercooling but a real heatsink?

Still waiting on the release of the Alpenföhn Peter 2 heatsink myself!


----------



## xabierr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeking78*
> 
> Silicon lottery...
> 
> My two Windforce 66/68 asic stable at 1296 core with 1.21v.
> 
> IIRC higher asic = better clockers under water?


,

Actually when u read your asic it says that with lower asic you get higer default voltage , higher power consuption , lower overclocking AIR , but higher overclocking water. But anyways, i dont belive anything about asic at this point.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Palit JetStream stock bios request , please send it over ASAP.
> 
> Bios Version 80.80.30.00.0E


YGPM buddy!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I'm hating DHL a bit at the moment too, first 3 delivery attempts made & they didn't have the package on the truck.
> They were about to return to the sender & I called them to arrange a delivery attempt actually bringing the package for yesterday, but then they came Friday when no one was around. Closed for the weekend so called back yesterday, took them a while to figure out it was on it's way back to the sender so they turned it around again, I'm hoping I'll at least be able to make a 4 hour trip to pick it up at the depot.
> 
> 1 delivery attempt with the package on a day when they specifically said there would be no delivery, & they are done trying to deliver. Not too pleased at the moment...


Oh boy it gets better. I will start with the bad news first:

I got my card today and the box was a little damage, signs of use/mishandling, it was open(possibly customs check? anyway) the card was moved from it place inside to the left, the bottom plastic holder of the card was broken and above all I have suspicion that they send me a used product because the plastic seems like it been out of the box for a while. It has that dirty/yellowish/harder look that some plastic's have when exposed to the sun a little bit or left outside the box long enough. Possible open box/display product or something. Doesn't matter.

I paid for a brand new card. I will let the e-tailer how I feel about it later today.









I took photos and a couple videos. Upload them to Dropbox. Check them below guys. Really UN-acceptable.

Also the card's back side had serious signs of corrosion and I don't know if its common among 780Ti. Thankfully it shows a little bit in the photos.

But its a lot worse than it shows in the photos below.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















Now the possibly good news:

The card is in working order thankfully. I did a few Valley/Firestrike runs and not a single crash/artifacts. Card run from 1280-1285/[email protected] and drop to 1267Mhz when voltage dropped to 1.15v.

This is not extensive testing and it might not be all that stable after long periods but I manage to do the needed few runs.

*ASIC: 67.5%* which is the lowest one I ever had since my 680.

So how does it look guys? I really wanna hear your thoughts on the card.


----------



## MGMG8GT

OC sounds good, and that's a nice ASIC if you ever water cool. ASIC quality is bunk though, in this case, since you are getting a solid OC at lower volts. The state of the card worries me a bit. None of my cards have looked like that. To me, that almost looks like a water cooling leak from a CPU or something. You need to send the photos over to the manufacturer. This will do two things. If you ever need to claim, you have documented the oddity so they can't say that you did it and the warranty is void. The second is they will tell you if that looks normal/acceptable to them, and if the warranty is even intact as a result. If they won't honor the warranty, RMA the card IMO...


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> YGPM buddy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy it gets better. I will start with the bad news first:
> 
> I got my card today and the box was a little damage, signs of use/mishandling, it was open(possibly customs check? anyway) the card was moved from it place inside to the left, the bottom plastic holder of the card was broken and above all I have suspicion that they send me a used product because the plastic seems like it been out of the box for a while. It has that dirty/yellowish/harder look that some plastic's have when exposed to the sun a little bit or left outside the box long enough. Possible open box/display product or something. Doesn't matter.
> 
> I paid for a brand new card. I will let the e-tailer how I feel about it later today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took photos and a couple videos. Upload them to Dropbox. Check them below guys. Really UN-acceptable.
> 
> Also the card's back side had serious signs of corrosion and I don't know if its common among 780Ti. Thankfully it shows a little bit in the photos.
> 
> But its a lot worse than it shows in the photos below.
> 
> Now the possibly good news:
> 
> The card is in working order thankfully. I did a few Valley/Firestrike runs and not a single crash/artifacts. Card run from 1280-1285/[email protected] and drop to 1267Mhz when voltage dropped to 1.15v.
> 
> This is not extensive testing and it might not be all that stable after long periods but I manage to do the needed few runs.
> 
> *ASIC: 67.5%* which is the lowest one I ever had since my 680.
> 
> So how does it look guys? I really wanna hear your thoughts on the card.


my asic is around 69% IIRC. My card does seem to be very temp sensitive. Highest I have had it with 1.212V was 1330 or so on the core. Hopefully once I get my block installed I can push further, in the cold at least. my 24x7 air oc was 1210 with 1.125V


----------



## realmadrid12

New here and actually new to nvidia as well. Ive always been an AMD guy but I just sold off my 290x and picked up an EVGA ti SC. Quick question regarding the custom bios...

Im not sure which one to use, I have a reference cooler not the ACX version. Can I use the skyn3t-Ti-vBios-EVGA-SC-ACX.zip bios? My logic says yes since both boards are reference designs but I figured it would be better to ask here first









As a side note it will be under water later this week so Im not worried about temps.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realmadrid12*
> 
> New here and actually new to nvidia as well. Ive always been an AMD guy but I just sold off my 290x and picked up an EVGA ti SC. Quick question regarding the custom bios...
> 
> Im not sure which one to use, I have a reference cooler not the ACX version. Can I use the skyn3t-Ti-vBios-EVGA-SC-ACX.zip bios? My logic says yes since both boards are reference designs but I figured it would be better to ask here first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a side note it will be under water later this week so Im not worried about temps.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


No, you should use the non- ACX reference bios, otherwise your fan speed will be limited to a much lower speed.
Even though your card is an SC, it's still completely reference, evga just put the "stock" clocks higher, which you can do on your own, the stock Ti bios is the one you should use!!


----------



## 50shadesofray

What is ASIC????


----------



## NeoandGeo

I am looking to further overclock my 780ti and have hit a wall at 1137Mhz (+50 in Precision) with the default BIOS and the highest allowed voltage but really want to be in the range of 1.2Ghz. I have never flashed GPU BIOS before, but the OP looks to have made a pretty safe avenue for this. How much closer to 1.2Ghz would the skyn3t BIOS allow me to go with the voltage increase?

Also about the EZ Flash utility, after I rename the BIOS needed to X.ROM and place it in the same directory as the tool and run it I would choose option 3 and be able to reboot with the new BIOS? I see option 1 says disable EEPRom, does that have to be done first and then option 3? Also do any OC utilities or other Windows processes need to be shut down prior to running this utility?

Running Windows 8 x64

Thanks


----------



## 50shadesofray

My asic quality is *63.4%*







. does this mean I have a potentially good overclocking card?


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> my asic is around 69% IIRC. My card does seem to be very temp sensitive. Highest I have had it with 1.212V was 1330 or so on the core. Hopefully once I get my block installed I can push further, in the cold at least. my 24x7 air oc was 1210 with 1.125V


Mine is temp sensitive as well, 100% on the GPU and case fans take the card down to <60C where it's BF4 stable (and no artifacts) at 1300 with stock volts (1.15v) and stock vbios.


----------



## xabierr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoandGeo*
> 
> I am looking to further overclock my 780ti and have hit a wall at 1137Mhz (+50 in Precision) with the default BIOS and the highest allowed voltage but really want to be in the range of 1.2Ghz. I have never flashed GPU BIOS before, but the OP looks to have made a pretty safe avenue for this. How much closer to 1.2Ghz would the skyn3t BIOS allow me to go with the voltage increase?
> 
> Also about the EZ Flash utility, after I rename the BIOS needed to X.ROM and place it in the same directory as the tool and run it I would choose option 3 and be able to reboot with the new BIOS? I see option 1 says disable EEPRom, does that have to be done first and then option 3? Also do any OC utilities or other Windows processes need to be shut down prior to running this utility?
> 
> Running Windows 8 x64
> 
> Thanks


I use option 1 , then 3 . Then restart ,uninstall all de drivers ( need to restart 2 times to uninstall everything ) then after that i restart cmputer in safe mode and clean everything with ddu , then restart again and install new drivers.


----------



## NeoandGeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xabierr*
> 
> I use option 1 , then 3 . Then restart ,uninstall all de drivers ( need to restart 2 times to uninstall everything ) then after that i restart cmputer in safe mode and clean everything with ddu , then restart again and install new drivers.


1, then 3, thanks. Do drivers have to be uninstalled and reinstalled afterwards?

Also can anyone comment on what improvements they were able to make in the OC department with these BIOS?


----------



## realmadrid12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> No, you should use the non- ACX reference bios, otherwise your fan speed will be limited to a much lower speed.
> Even though your card is an SC, it's still completely reference, evga just put the "stock" clocks higher, which you can do on your own, the stock Ti bios is the one you should use!!


It will be under water when I start to OC it so the fan speed is irreverent for my purposes. Are the settings within the bios versions the same for voltages and clock speeds? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Terminus14

Figure I've had this card for a couple weeks now. Might as well officially join the club









Not entirely sure I'm about to do this right but let's try.

GPU-Z Validation link
Screenshot including the above link, GPU-Z, and ASIC quality.


----------



## MGMG8GT

The different bios available right now are all pretty much the same, aside from fan settings specific to those cards.


----------



## Chomuco

bellas !! nice !! good


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> bellas !! nice !! good












i hope it/'s cold there


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> bellas !! nice !! good
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Bellas!


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> today is the day lol i dont think it even broke 34°F here in tallahassee it freezing


Yea man, literally froze my butt yesterday when walking to my car after classes. Already had flue before this extreme cold started.

Only in FL, one day 85F, the other day 40F.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *50shadesofray*
> 
> What is ASIC????


It's a quality feature that GPU-z tells us about how the card OC's, according to volts, etc.

Not too believable though.


----------



## Ghost23

Hey guys, just jumped ship, got my EVGA 780 TI Superclocked yesterday, I must admit it seems a bit different over here, anything I should know? Suggestions, tweaks, etc?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Yea man, literally froze my butt yesterday when walking to my car after classes. Already had flue before this extreme cold started.
> 
> Only in FL, one day 85F, the other day 40F.


damn sucks having a cold this time of the year hope you get better


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Ordered my fullcover EK block and backplate.. can't wait


----------



## VSG

This website is a major rumour mill so I did not even bother making a thread for it but decided to post in here anyway: Nvidia preparing GTX 780 Ti 6gb edition


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> bellas !! nice !! good
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [/spoiler


Ohhhhh, it's a space heater!!!


----------



## Chomuco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope it/'s cold there


cold there !!


----------



## VSG

Are you there? If so, get some details on availability and pricing as well as the EVGA 780 Ti Classified bios fix


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> cold there !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


wish i could pick out the one's i want


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Are you there? If so, get some details on availability and pricing as well as the EVGA 780 Ti Classified bios fix


bios fix! when? where ?


----------



## Chomuco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Are you there? If so, get some details on availability and pricing as well as the EVGA 780 Ti Classified bios fix


http://www.hwmind.it/blog/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/3dmark-2013-Evga-GTX-780-Ti-KingPin-edition.jpg
http://gyazo.com/b18e297903cd562320468ea114cbc816.png


----------



## VSG

lol not LN2 performance details, we already got those


----------



## szeged

i want h2o details and a bios link please.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

lol 1933MHz that's insane... at 1200 you're already kicking a GTX690's butt... let alone at THAT speed


----------



## Uberbob102000

Koniakki, are you you sure that's corrosion? It looks like flux residue from soldering to me, although it's hard to tell at the moment between this screen and the blurriness.

Flux residue looks TERRIBLE but for the most part isn't a big deal, although the state of that box is still completely unacceptable, for any business.


----------



## deafboy

What kind of clocks would you guys say is need to hit 21k graphics in 3DMark11 and 11k graphics in 3DMark?


----------



## Lerios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> get the Asus 780 ti Direct CUII , I'm recommend it. trust me.


skyn3t why the Direct CU II? And not the windforce or the EVGA ACX SC? I've readed some reviews and all of them having disappointing results about the GTX 780 Ti DirectCU II. Even in terms of noise and temperatures. Techpowerup saw 80 degrees celsius on stock Clocks. And the overclockability isn't that great. EVGA is much better. Can you explain us the reason? I ordered an 780 Ti Windforce. Is it worth for canceling it and go for the DirectCU II?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> What kind of clocks would you guys say is need to hit 21k graphics in 3DMark11 and 11k graphics in 3DMark?


probably 1600Mhz +


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lerios*
> 
> skyn3t why the Direct CU II? And not the windforce or the EVGA ACX SC? I've readed some reviews and all of them having disappointing results about the GTX 780 Ti DirectCU II. Even in terms of noise and temperatures. Techpowerup saw 80 degrees celsius on stock Clocks. And the overclockability isn't that great. EVGA is much better. Can you explain us the reason? I ordered an 780 Ti Windforce. Is it worth for canceling it and go for the DirectCU II?


I guess it depends on what review you read and choose to believe. Personally, I take them all with a grain of salt. Ive had dc2 cards in the past and they have had great cooling performance. I just pulled the trigger on one.

http://www.reviewstudio.net/1179-asus-gtx-780-ti-directcu-ii-oc-review-best-performance-dead-silent

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/asus_geforce_gtx_780_directcu_ii_review,8.html

Both reviews speak highly of it. Gurus review shows good temps idle and under load.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> probably 1600Mhz +


Hot damn... thanks


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lerios*
> 
> skyn3t why the Direct CU II? And not the windforce or the EVGA ACX SC? I've readed some reviews and all of them having disappointing results about the GTX 780 Ti DirectCU II. Even in terms of noise and temperatures. Techpowerup saw 80 degrees celsius on stock Clocks. And the overclockability isn't that great. EVGA is much better. Can you explain us the reason? I ordered an 780 Ti Windforce. Is it worth for canceling it and go for the DirectCU II?


I don't trust much any review I trust more when the words comes from Pro OC they do know what the card is capable of. So if you going to Of under water get a DC all. If notyou still able to push the card very good. Also a lot people ccomplain about GPU is too hot it all depends of your room temp. You can get the best card out there for air or water if you have a bad room temp your of and GPU temps will be much worse a d on side note coil wine it something for people that catch any noise and get irritant with it I'm one of those I can catch you breading in the second floor at night while I'm slipping in the couch in the first floor.

It this coil wine?


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I don't trust much any review I trust more when the words comes from Pro OC they do know what the card is capable of. So if you going to Of under water get a DC all. If notyou still able to push the card very good. Also a lot people ccomplain about GPU is too hot it all depends of your room temp. You can get the best card out there for air or water if you have a bad room temp your of and GPU temps will be much worse a d on side note coil wine it something for people that catch any noise and get irritant with it I'm one of those I can catch you breading in the second floor at night while I'm slipping in the couch in the first floor.
> 
> It this coil wine?


sky, doesnt ek or koolance usually make waterblovks for the dc2 models? Im guessing there should be some available soon for the 780 ti dc2. Im pretty sure they made some for the 780 dc2.


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> sky, doesnt ek or koolance usually make waterblovks for the dc2 models? Im guessing there should be some available soon for the 780 ti dc2. Im pretty sure they made some for the 780 dc2.


It's pretty much pointless IMO. Why'd you need a waterblock on something without easily available voltmod and crippled BIOS?
This card was designed to be air cooled, period... At least that was the case with GTX 780... Not sure what has changed in Ti.


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Ordered my fullcover EK block and backplate.. can't wait


WHERE did you find a backplate in stock??


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> It's pretty much pointless IMO. Why'd you need a waterblock on something without easily available voltmod and crippled BIOS?
> This card was designed to be air cooled, period... At least that was the case with GTX 780... Not sure what has changed in Ti.


Easy answer: noise

as far as I know there is no volt hack for even the reference tis.


----------



## jorgitin02

@skyn3t still no way to unlock 1.325v on the TI's ?


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Easy answer: noise
> 
> as far as I know there is no volt hack for even the reference tis.


Wouldn't EVGA Classy be a better choice for that anyway? I mean for WC.


----------



## Arm3nian

Did you guys get dx version sorted out?

Aida shows 11.0 also.


----------



## Poustic

Hey guys 2 questions...
First I saw somewhere that it's necessary to put extend msi in afterburner's voltage settings (don't remember where) is that true ?
Also should I check force constant volage ?


----------



## GlowingBurrito

Hey all. I just picked up an Evga 780ti SC ACX yesterday to swap out with my Titan. Is there any benefit to slapping the Evga backplate on or is it just for aesthetics? I had a backplate on my Titan but it also does have ram chips on the backside.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> It's pretty much pointless IMO. Why'd you need a waterblock on something without easily available voltmod and crippled BIOS?
> This card was designed to be air cooled, period... At least that was the case with GTX 780... Not sure what has changed in Ti.


Asus dcuII is usually one of the easier cards to voltmod, the mod points are all laid out & easy to get at. It was made for for ln2 than air, but the coolers are good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GlowingBurrito*
> 
> Hey all. I just picked up an Evga 780ti SC ACX yesterday to swap out with my Titan. Is there any benefit to slapping the Evga backplate on or is it just for aesthetics? I had a backplate on my Titan but it also does have ram chips on the backside.


Mostly aesthetics, they do offer some protection to the back of the PCB as well. Titan doesn't actually need a backplate either, memory ICs don't generally need heatsinks with decent airflow.


----------



## szeged

how many volts can the asus dcu2 do if you hardmod it? i might pick a used one up for cheap and have some fun with it if i can. 780 lightning will be here soon, might aswell try a card thats easy to mod while im doing the lightning


----------



## FtW 420

I haven't had a dcuII since the 580, I benched that one up to about 1.5v, psu I was using at the time was a bit weak for any more. Think it is a chil8318 controller on the 780 so should be able to do up to about ~1.9V


----------



## SDhydro

I think the Ek gtx 780dc2 waterblock might fit the Ti version as well. The pcb is so similar on the 2 models and only 8-pin and couple caps are different but may be doable


----------



## luupe

Just got this badboy.

Gigabyte 780 ti OC Windforce


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Benchmar


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Hey guys I have a problem.. Im getting Super low scores on Firestrike.. It should be at least 10k..



Now I just noticed that in precision x my memory is reading 3848Mhz, When it really should be at 7680mhz.. So its only half of what it should be. Whats goin on with it?? That could explain alot.. Or is it only supposed to read half of what it actually is?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Hey guys I have a problem.. Im getting Super low scores on Firestrike.. It should be at least 10k..
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just noticed that in precision x my memory is reading 3848Mhz, When it really should be at 7680mhz.. So its only half of what it should be. Whats goin on with it?? That could explain alot.. Or is it only supposed to read half of what it actually is?


the 8350 is killing the score


----------



## SpecialEffect

Im just wondering, but is it bad that my ASIC is at 83.4%?


----------



## Zed03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecialEffect*
> 
> 
> 
> Im just wondering, but is it bad that my ASIC is at 83.4%?


Thats like asking "is it bad that my serial # ends with 4133?" The number is meaningless, it can't be bad.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Anything over and under 80 is pretty good.


----------



## SpecialEffect

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Anything over and under 80 is pretty good.


I like that response lol. I was googling around about it... and basically doesnt really mean much... how come people mention it alot?


----------



## szeged

if your asic is between 0 and 100, its probably going to be just fine

since asic doesnt mean jack


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> the 8350 is killing the score


Running at almost 5ghz. It shouldnt make that big of a difference.. A stock 780ti is what 9800 for a FS score..


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Running at almost 5ghz. It shouldnt make that big of a difference.. A stock 780ti is what 9800 for a FS score..


got a link to the run you did? on 3dmark that is.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Hey guys I have a problem.. Im getting Super low scores on Firestrike.. It should be at least 10k..
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just noticed that in precision x my memory is reading 3848Mhz, When it really should be at 7680mhz.. So its only half of what it should be. Whats goin on with it?? That could explain alot.. Or is it only supposed to read half of what it actually is?


Depends on the software, gpu-z reads 1/4th of the actual speed, 3dmark reads 1/2 of it. Give us the link to help


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> sky, doesnt ek or koolance usually make waterblovks for the dc2 models? Im guessing there should be some available soon for the 780 ti dc2. Im pretty sure they made some for the 780 dc2.


'
Ek will release a new 780 TI DC II block soon. no date was given they they are working on it. for those are crazy about voltmod get a DC II Ti and some sold points and hit it up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorgitin02*
> 
> @skyn3t still no way to unlock 1.325v on the TI's ?


Not yet. Nvidia this time has done some quite work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> I think the Ek gtx 780dc2 waterblock might fit the Ti version as well. The pcb is so similar on the 2 models and only 8-pin and couple caps are different but may be doable


It will not, I has asked the same question and the 780 DC II block wouldn't fir on a DC II Ti.


----------



## Poustic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poustic*
> 
> Hey guys 2 questions...
> First I saw somewhere that it's necessary to put extend msi in afterburner's voltage settings (don't remember where) is that true ?
> Also should I check force constant volage ?


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Depends on the software, gpu-z reads 1/4th of the actual speed, 3dmark reads 1/2 of it. Give us the link to help


Its at the bottom of Precision X. I see the max is 5000, so i guess its reading right.. :\ Been a long day + im sick just saw the number in the upper corner along with all the other info PX shows while running heaven.. Was immediately confused and thought it was running at half.. Looks like i need bed. LOL


----------



## GTXtreme

Hi guys,

Can i put one of them backplates on my reference Asus GTX780 ti ? I love the looks of it.


----------



## Balanar

Definitely, I don't see why not.


----------



## D33G33

I have no idea if this is right, wrong, good or bad...

Any insight? Also why does it show the Integrated GPU?


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecialEffect*
> 
> I like that response lol. I was googling around about it... and basically doesnt really mean much... how come people mention it alot?


Because everyone wants to find a correlation to ASIC scores or some sort of justification for them.


----------



## rquinn19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D33G33*
> 
> I have no idea if this is right, wrong, good or bad...
> 
> Any insight? Also why does it show the Integrated GPU?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks good to me.


----------



## Kuat

Just received my 780 Ti EVGA SC ACX

What should my next steps be? Download some custom bios? Install Afterburner? Something else?


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuat*
> 
> Just received my 780 Ti EVGA SC ACX
> 
> What should my next steps be? Download some custom bios? Install Afterburner? Something else?


I would use Evga Precision X, and install the appropriate custon SKYN3T bios for your card! Also post some stats and pic, like asic etc


----------



## Silent Scone

Finally got EVGA SC Ref cards under water.

load temps 40c across all 3 cores max. As I expected the lower core temps makes a substantial change to the possible clocks. Previously my max OC was 1230mhz / 3900 (best case, not playable clocks)

I'm able to reach 1316Mhz / 3950Mhz now @ 1.150v. A nice improvement


----------



## rquinn19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> I would use Evga Precision X, and install the appropriate custon SKYN3T bios for your card! Also post some stats and pic, like *asic* etc


We should not be encouraging this.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rquinn19*
> 
> We should not be encouraging this.


But I like knowing!


----------



## Silent Scone

ASIC makes no odds as far as I can tell. My best clocker is around 74% and my worst is 84%.


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuat*
> 
> Just received my 780 Ti EVGA SC ACX
> 
> What should my next steps be? Download some custom bios? Install Afterburner? Something else?


I'd play with the stock vbios, find the max stable core and memory independently and only flash it when you know it's limiting you. For me, skyn3t's vbios is not worth it as it sets the default voltage too low (around 1.050v) so AfterBurner is a no go (and I do want RTSS to show up on 64bits apps). In addition, running at 1.212v makes the card run hot and I like to keep the rig quiet, 1.150v gets me to 1250mhz in silence.


----------



## mxthunder

Does anyone who has an EK block have any thoughts on the installation process? In step 3 they lay out where you are supposed to stick the thermal pads, but they do not say to put any on the row of black components between the chokes and the Vram.

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109868645.pdf


----------



## Silent Scone

I've done as the instructions describe.. It only wants you to cover the components that are coming into contact with the block (obviously).


----------



## xaiviax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> I'd play with the stock vbios, find the max stable core and memory independently and only flash it when you know it's limiting you.


It *will* limit you if you play any demanding games because of the max 106 power percentage setting.


----------



## rquinn19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xaiviax*
> 
> It *will* limit you if you play any demanding games because of the max 106 power percentage setting.


I'd love to see a screenshot of someone on a stock bios hitting that 106 limit.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rquinn19*
> 
> I'd love to see a screenshot of someone on a stock bios hitting that 106 limit.


You talking about power limit? Stock BIOS

Power limit 106 - 1251 Boost Core / 7700 Memory



Power limit 108 - 1247 Boost Core / 7700 Memory



Click on pic then 'original' to see full size view of my screen shot.


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xaiviax*
> 
> It *will* limit you if you play any demanding games because of the max 106 power percentage setting.


Yes, eventually it will, but it lets you go higher than most people think, specially if you keep the card cool and don't push core and memory simultaneously. In my case, skyn3t's vbios helps me push 1, 2 maybe 3 bins, but it doesn't make a big difference in FPS and it's not worth the difference in temps/noise (this is my personal opinion, on air).


----------



## Silent Scone

I use Skyn3ts BIOS when really going for it when benching / overclocking and stock BIOS for gaming. Simples. If you're overclocking on the stock BIOS you will hit the thermal target before you hit the power target on air


----------



## rquinn19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> You talking about power limit? Stock BIOS
> 
> Power limit 106 - 1251 Boost Core / 7700 Memory
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Power limit 108 - 1247 Boost Core / 7700 Memory
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click on pic then 'original' to see full size view of my screen shot.


Nobody asked you







I'm joking, but I can't wait to get home and see what's up with my card. Mine never even hits 100%. I maxed the voltage and with the best stable OC I can get it never gets that high in Firestrike with 99% GPU usage

Now when I had the 780 Classy on the modded bios and turned up the volts that thing would get up in the 130s IIRC

edit: I'm pretty sure I'm not hitting the thermal target either


----------



## CyBorg807

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> Yes, eventually it will, but it lets you go higher than most people think, specially if you keep the card cool and don't push core and memory simultaneously. In my case, skyn3t's vbios helps me push 1, 2 maybe 3 bins, but it doesn't make a big difference in FPS and it's not worth the difference in temps/noise (this is my personal opinion, on air).


I found the Skyn3t bios made a big difference, on the stock bios I max out St 1188mhz stable because of power target throttling, with Skyn3t bios I can get 1225mhz with no difference in temperature running stock fan profiles with a reference card and my temps only top out around 85c


----------



## xaiviax

As above. I'm not going to flash back and show all the games/benches it made a significant difference, but off memory, Tomb Raider was the most significant. With skyn3t's bios, I currently hit up to and over 120% power in that, and it improved framerate quite a bit.


----------



## kalleklovn12

Does these Bios work with Asus GTX 780 ti? Thanks so much!









And how do i do this?


----------



## Jodiuh

Why are there 3 of them?










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Who were the makers on the 3 GPU's?


My bad. There were 2. Both EVGA. A 560 Ti and a 780. 1 of the RMA's took 6 months to get sorted. No, I am not an EVGA fan anymore.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGMG8GT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Linde*
> 
> MSI 780 Ti Gaming review on techpowerup is now up
> 
> It seems like it is the big winner in the 780 ti category?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of the elevated VRM and Memory temps compared to the ACX based on the Guru3D review using the FLIR. MSI seems to be consistently neglecting VRM temps compared to competitors.
Click to expand...

You know what though? The EVGA fans are spinning @ 1900 RPM while the MSI's only @ 1300 RPM. Crank the MSI up to 1900 RPM and maybe things change. Also, Guru3D's not using any sort of additional cooling on the card from what I can see. I'm assuming most of us have cases w/ fans? If GPU-Z reads the VRM temp, I'll report back w/ mine as soon as Ontrac gets here. They already rescheduled from yesterday to today. Needless to say...I have not slept much, lol!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> My 780Ti Jetstream arrived Saturday 4th in my Country and Mr. Post Office is still holding it in the parcel center! I wanna flash Sky's bios ony my damn 780Ti. Damn delays..
> 
> Am gonna ring them up tomorrow morning and let them know how I feel about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also Mr. DHL shipping took 2 weeks from 21st Dec to 4 Jan and now its 7 Jan and stil haven't got my card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the random rant guys. Just blowing off some steam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hating DHL a bit at the moment too, first 3 delivery attempts made & they didn't have the package on the truck.
> They were about to return to the sender & I called them to arrange a delivery attempt actually bringing the package for yesterday, but then they came Friday when no one was around. Closed for the weekend so called back yesterday, took them a while to figure out it was on it's way back to the sender so they turned it around again, I'm hoping I'll at least be able to make a 4 hour trip to pick it up at the depot.
> 
> 1 delivery attempt with the package on a day when they specifically said there would be no delivery, & they are done trying to deliver. Not too pleased at the moment...
Click to expand...

Signed...fellow disgruntled shipee. Although, I did pay for 3 day and it looks like it's going to get here 2 day. Egg was originally going to next day this, but Ontrac delayed. $4 bucks for overnight it would seem...pretty spiffy. OK, so not really disgruntled, lol!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ournewlife*
> 
> I was just about to order the Asus 780 ti Direct CUII today when I noticed that Newegg has the Gigabyte 780 ti Ghz edition. Clocked very high at stock.
> 
> I know it's supposed to be fast but I'm concerned about the fan noise while playing games. I've built my PC with silent fans (I have a thing about sound) so would hate to hear a noisy GPU.
> 
> Does anyone here own a Gigabyte 780 ti Ghz ? What is the fan noise like at load?
> 
> Thanks!


I would LOVE to know. Guru3D has started tossing Afterburner graphs in there so we can see max RPM's. I LIKE THIS. I don't like that every card is the same db, 39 @ load. How is that possible if EVGA's fans are not only smaller than MSI, but spinning 600 RPM MORE! So, meh, whatever. What'd I'd really like to see is a site like Techpowerup that has a much lower ambient noise level it would seem as they recorded the MSI @ 30 db vs the EVGA @ 35 db pick a given fan speed that gives IDENTICAL NOISE SIGNATURES, not just identical db. If they would really listen to them...in a case setting, not a freaking bench, grrrr. Then give us temps and RPM's and noise impressions!!

Also, sky, that Asus scares me w/ it's dual 8 pins and I'm never going water, so I'd have to live w/ what seems to be a very loud card compared to the MSI. It's too late now, MSI incoming. As long as I can get 1200, I'll be happy. FWIW, I had the Asus 780 DC2 and even @ idle, it was far too loud for me. The loudest thing in my case right now, wo/ a GPU is a WD Blue HDD that's got those rubber grommetts on it inside a Corsair 550D w/ sound deadening material. So yeah...I'm a little finicky when it comes to noise.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lerios*
> 
> skyn3t why the Direct CU II? And not the windforce or the EVGA ACX SC? I've readed some reviews and all of them having disappointing results about the GTX 780 Ti DirectCU II. Even in terms of noise and temperatures. Techpowerup saw 80 degrees celsius on stock Clocks. And the overclockability isn't that great. EVGA is much better. Can you explain us the reason? I ordered an 780 Ti Windforce. Is it worth for canceling it and go for the DirectCU II?
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it depends on what review you read and choose to believe. Personally, I take them all with a grain of salt. Ive had dc2 cards in the past and they have had great cooling performance. I just pulled the trigger on one.
> 
> http://www.reviewstudio.net/1179-asus-gtx-780-ti-directcu-ii-oc-review-best-performance-dead-silent
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/asus_geforce_gtx_780_directcu_ii_review,8.html
> 
> Both reviews speak highly of it. Gurus review shows good temps idle and under load.
Click to expand...

LOL!!!

The 1st site crashed my Firefox. Then when I reopened, I saw that they recorded THREE HUNDRED SEVENTY THREE watts!? That's ridiculous. Also, silent?! I had a DC2 vanilla 780 and it was NOT SILENT. SILENT means no noise. Where are the RPM's? How am I supposed to believe their claim? Awful site...just awful. Ugly graphs...blargh.

And the other site...Guru? Well, that's not a Ti my friend.

Hopefully Ontrac will be here soon. Then I can take a few pics, plug her in, make sure she's stable, take some base readings, more pics, then start the OC! I will be SURE to notate AMBIENT TEMPS, fan speeds, case pics, case fan specs, all the goodies. If I'm leaving something out, like the song I'm playing through my Q701's, let me know.


----------



## skilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Why are there 3 of them?


Yeah, what the!!! . Same results when I checked.. These drivers caused my cousins PC to have glitching and SLI issues at first, he has 2 Ti classys, but he eventually got it to work. And they also said "file size 0" when they were up on the first day. Maybe something is funky with them. They work fine with my cards but I still dont trust them. Or maybe they hired lazy web programmer? lol


----------



## Jodiuh

That makes the 2nd report I've seen of "SLI flickering" IIRC? Unless I read a post from you or him/her on the driver thread in the news section?

2 of them are the same size, 1 of them is different, and only one of them has the official, "I'M ALL GOOD!" logo. Geforce Experience site is the same. Honestly, when my GPU gets here, if Nvidia still hasn't sorted out this mess, I will be installing the previous driver!

Also, would LOVE to see some:

ambient temps
fan rpms
load temps
noise impressions comparisons

for the Windforce cards, the PNY/Palit cards...and...what other non reference is there? I already know the ACX and DC2 cards are FAR from silent. And that's on a vanilla 780. It's only going to be worse on the Ti.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Gonna be next week that I can install my waterblock and backplate








At work we received a Gigabyte 780 (non-Ti) and guess what... the same PCB as the 780Ti GHz edition... and it artifacted lol...


----------



## skilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> That makes the 2nd report I've seen of "SLI flickering" IIRC? Unless I read a post from you or him/her on the driver thread in the news section?
> 
> 2 of them are the same size, 1 of them is different, and only one of them has the official, "I'M ALL GOOD!" logo. Geforce Experience site is the same. Honestly, when my GPU gets here, if Nvidia still hasn't sorted out this mess, I will be installing the previous driver!


He posted on evga forums about his SLI issue, not here. But personally I cannot keep track of where I read posts anymore.. Lol

And what is even weirder is that on my tablet it only has one driver and its 217.00MB file size.

So there is: a 207.63MB, a 249.9MB and a 217.00MB WHQL driver. Looks like like the 249.9MB is the Intl version though, so that would explain it. And the other 217MB and 207MB come out to the same size on disk.


----------



## kalleklovn12

1-3D11.png 1577k .png file


And i made it work









1340/1890


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> Does anyone who has an EK block have any thoughts on the installation process? In step 3 they lay out where you are supposed to stick the thermal pads, but they do not say to put any on the row of black components between the chokes and the Vram.
> 
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109868645.pdf


You don't need to put any thermal pads on that area, just the sections shown in EK's installation instructions. That worked out great when I installed mine.
Did you find a backplate yet?
Edit:
I see some in stock now at PPC:
www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_1018_1038_1208&products_id=39611


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> You don't need to put any thermal pads on that area, just the sections shown in EK's installation instructions. That worked out great when I installed mine.
> Did you find a backplate yet?
> Edit:
> I see some in stock now at PPC:
> www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_1018_1038_1208&products_id=39611


Backplates yeah nice... anywhere in Europe?


----------



## Lerios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalleklovn12*
> 
> 1-3D11.png 1577k .png file
> 
> 
> And i made it work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1340/1890


kalleklovn12 do you have the DirectCU II or the reference model?


----------



## kakakakaka

Hi Guys, Pretty new around here (except my profile has been registered for about 2 years I guess).

Just bought myself a Gainward 780 Ti Phantom, what a beast. At overclock I reach about 1254+ mhz on the core. Memory not that much, 7400-7500.

But, I'm having trouble using frame rate limiter, never had that problem on my gtx 580s. It looks like V-Sync is turned off whenever I set frame limit. Either via Precision X or Nvidia Inspector. V-sync is not turned off, not in any settings (nor override via nvidia control panel). But screen starts tearing, whatever number I cap it at.

I game at 1440p, 60hz monitor. Tried DVI-D Duallink and Displayport. Both the same effect.

What happened? Thanks a lot!


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Backplates yeah nice... anywhere in Europe?


Idk, but you already found one there, right?







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Ordered my fullcover EK block and backplate.. can't wait


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Idk, but you already found one there, right?


Yes, but it's backordered... I'm crazy enough to order 2 of them and sell the 2nd








That's how impatient I am.

Now I've been looking at photos of the Asus DirectCU2 780Ti PCB, compared it to the 780 version, and it seems that EK's existing blocks will not be compatible with the cards.
Some capacitors are in different places, they're located between the (custom Asus) VRM's and the PCI-Express power connectors. Certain holes have been milled out of the acetal on the waterblocks, and the 780Ti has them, like I said, in slightly different locations.
You could always drill extra holes in the acetal yourself, but you might ruin the look of the block by doing so.

Here's what I mean:
http://i.imgur.com/6UagvC5.png

Now let's look at the cutouts in the acetal:
http://www.ekwb.com/shop/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/5e06319eda06f020e43594a9c230972d/e/k/ek-fc780-gtx-dcii-na-3_800.jpg


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*





Spoiler: Warning:Spoiler!



Yes, but it's backordered... I'm crazy enough to order 2 of them and sell the 2nd








That's how impatient I am.

Now I've been looking at photos of the Asus DirectCU2 780Ti PCB, compared it to the 780 version, and it seems that EK's existing blocks will not be compatible with the cards.
Some capacitors are in different places, they're located between the (custom Asus) VRM's and the PCI-Express power connectors. Certain holes have been milled out of the acetal on the waterblocks, and the 780Ti has them, like I said, in slightly different locations.
You could always drill extra holes in the acetal yourself, but you might ruin the look of the block by doing so.

Here's what I mean:
http://i.imgur.com/6UagvC5.png

Now let's look at the cutouts in the acetal:
http://www.ekwb.com/shop/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/5e06319eda06f020e43594a9c230972d/e/k/ek-fc780-gtx-dcii-na-3_800.jpg[/quote]


Well, you certainly want to have the backplate ready for the block when it's installation time.
I've had supply issues with EK before (who hasn't?







). I ordered two EK backplates for a previous set of cards, PPC in the US only had one left in stock, so I had to source one from Aquatuning in Germany, before they divorced EK.







The shipping was brutal for me from the US and Germany, so those plates cost me a fortune.
You probably could recoup your investment ordering two.

You do have a dilemma with the Asus card. That's the trouble with non-reference pcb's when you want to fit a block on them.
I'd be reluctant to start drilling into the acetal myself.


----------



## juks77

Has anyone already experienced this kind of "lag" :










Evga 780 Ti Stock bios / 120hz monitor / +120fps bf4 @1080p


----------



## 50shadesofray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juks77*
> 
> Has anyone already experienced this kind of "lag" :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evga 780 Ti Stock bios / 120hz monitor / +120fps bf4 @1080p


looks like crappy frametimes to me, i get it too in some games.


----------



## juks77

here's my rig :

w8.1 pro 64bits
Asus P8P67 Deluxe
Intel i7 2600k @ 4.4ghz
Corsair 16gb vengeance
Crucial 128gb m4 ssd
Corsair hx850

is my card ok or should I rma it ?


----------



## 50shadesofray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juks77*
> 
> here's my rig :
> 
> w8.1 pro 64bits
> Asus P8P67 Deluxe
> Intel i7 2600k @ 4.4ghz
> Corsair 16gb vengeance
> Crucial 128gb m4 ssd
> Corsair hx850
> 
> is my card ok or should I rma it ?


your card is fine, has to do with drivers and bf4 really isnt the game to be worrying about considering it is broken.


----------



## juks77

well it was doing it in all fps games, it was doing it in l4d2 and cs:go as well.

but many thanks for the info, I think i fixed this issue by uninstalling all drivers + reboot safe mode with display driver uninstaller 10.2 then when all clean, reinstalled latest drivers 332.21

I hope I won't have it again


----------



## 50shadesofray

glad to help


----------



## SpecialEffect

Im planning to get another 780ti card for my rig...
Currently i have 1 780ti from Asus...

Should i just get the same reference design from asus, or get those none reference designs like the evga one.

Guessing it would be wierd to see Geforce GTX glowing and then under neath no glow :/


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecialEffect*
> 
> Im planning to get another 780ti card for my rig...
> Currently i have 1 780ti from Asus...
> 
> Should i just get the same reference design from asus, or get those none reference designs like the evga one.
> 
> Guessing it would be wierd to see Geforce GTX glowing and then under neath no glow :/


That's up to you.

However I'd put the non-ref cooling card on top. If it were underneath, the hot air will rise into your reference card. You'll get better temps with the ref card blowing the hot air out the rear air flow bracket from the bottom IMO.


----------



## Jodiuh

OK. Right off the bat I want to apologize for my terrible pictures. I'm using a Galaxy Note 2 and had auto contrast on (don't know if that was good or bad). Then, I am poor, so I do not have access to an array of sound equipment or powering meters. Lastly, I am but an amateur compared to most of you, but I will do my best. Thank you for your patience!

Sealed. I like that!










Ooooh...










Is this a joke? There's a sticker on one of the four screws needed to remove the heatsink fan. You can't see it, but it says, "Warranty Void If Removed." Someone please tell me this is not real. For one, the Techpowerup review noticed a missing thermal pad and though it's probably an isolated incident I would like to check if my girl has all her pads on right. Secondly, my EVGA GTX 780 ACX was missing thermal paste on over 3/4 of the die and crashed all day long in Tomb Raider. Just a quick note, their tech support told me that was normal for TR to crash factory OCed cards and that I should reduce my clocks. Thankfully, EVGA_Jacob took care of me nicely. So props to him!







I don't know if I'm comfortable knowing I cannot look @ the TIM job that was done. I'm prettttty sure I can do a better one.







So this is a bit disconcerting when EVGA lets you pry the sucker right off. MSI is essentially saying, you can't water cool your card. YOUR GAMING CARD! Not that I would, but still. OK, enough of this, let's get to the good parts.










Corsair 550D - The side panel was on during my 3DMark run. But I have tweaked things a bit. The front door cover and fan filter have been removed. The bottom intake and rear exhaust have had their honeycomb fan grills cut out, so everything is WIDE open. I have found this to make a HUGE difference in my temps. Especially, the removal of the front door and fan filter. Lastly, there is a hole in the middle of my "case holder" for better airflow from the bottom.

Case/CPU Fans - The front 2 intake and bottom intake and CPU fans are all Scythe SFLEX E's that spin @ 1200 RPM. The rear exhaust is an Arctic Fan 12 that spins @ 1500 RPM (I love this fan).

GPU Fans - I have set these to run @ 1900 RPM, but it did spike to 1957 and duck down to 1876 @ times.










My Gaming Space - The distance from the GPU to the front of the yellow page memo pad paper is 3 ft. THIS is where I placed my 1337 Android phone and ran Sound Meter, it seems to be the most stable of the sound apps. I have no idea how accurate this is, but it's all I've got.










3D Mark - Firestrike seems a bit low, possibly due to the other monitor and apps running? Or perhaps due to the fact that I did not alter power/temp target? I noticed it seemed to run @ 1085 Mhz boost during Firestrike, but much lower in other tests. Also, 3DMark updated, so it's running a different version than before.










Finally, the room temp. Yes, this is from Wal-Mart circa 2006, but again, it seems pretty on target.










CPU/GPU-Z, HWMonitor, and Afterburner. 64C @ 1.2V in 25C ambient, inside a case...not bad, not bad @ all.










So what's it sound like? @ 1900 RPM it is noticeably quieter than my vanilla 780 DC2 was @ 1800 RPM. It is even more noticeably quieter than my vanilla 780 ACX was @ 1800 RPM. The noise is not noise @ all. In fact, I would call it "Windflow" (that's trademarked, don't even think about reusing it). Yes, I can hear this over my case fans...but it's DEFINITELY below the floor of the other cards. It is a huge improvement IMO and remember I am a silence nut and though blind as a bat, my ears are platinum...PLATINUM BABY! @ idle, the auto fan drops all the way down to 1100 RPM. And yet again, this ends up quieter than both the ACX and the DC2. I like this a lot. These propeller fans are the real deal. Now I manually set these fans to 1900 RPM otherwise, they would probably not have been anywhere near that in auto mode. But given the temps of this thing, it is now a real possibility to keep my GPU fans UNDER the noise floor of my case fans. @ 1900 RPM, they can be heard over the case fans and this makes me unhappy. Does this matter in BF4, no, not at all. But it does matter in SP games, especially going through a quiet part. I like this even more.

Side note: I unlocked voltage control and selected "standard MSI." I don't know if this automatically boost the voltage or not. But 64C @ those noise levels makes me very, very happy.

Side Side note: My ASIC is 65.4%, but I have no idea how this will affect the OC. Hopefully, not at all as most of you seem to agree with.

So any negatives...well, yes, the VOID U WARRANTY sticker is a major turn off. The sticker is there in both the Guru3D and TechPowerUp reviews, so this might end up a deal breaker. Which would be a crying shame as this card's cooler kicks the ACX/DC2 right in the pants. It's everything I want in an air cooler...very quiet w/ great cooling ability. I really don't know what to think here guys. Is this reason for return? Am I being a little silly? I guess it's just...not what I'm used to. That said, I'm satisfied w/ temps. If it OC's well, I really HAVE no reason to take it apart. Curiosity about those thermal pads may tear me up @ night, we'll see.

Also, and this one will be a deal breaker if it continues...coil whine. It honestly sounds like a mini fax machine. I have never before heard a card freak out during the WinSAT performance index. It's 100% worse than the DC2 and 150% worse than the ACX. That said, towards the end and during Firestrike, I did not hear it. So I'm HOPING this will fade?! PLEASE?! The DC2 and ACX both had some coil whine in 3DMark, but I did not hear anything in BF4. This could be due to my use of headphones and the overall insanity of the game's soundtrack however. I will load up some games next and start the OC business...hoping the fax turns into a cell.

PLEASE ask me any questions or correct me if I've done something wrong! I just wanted to be as detailed as possible so you guys could get a "real person" feel for this card. Hopefully, I have done my duties well enough to receive a 1300 Mhz BF4 stable, coil free OC! Thanks for reading! (I know long, long post w/ no colors is boring.)

EDIT: WHAT A JERK?! He forgot to mention the db readings!!!

Idle w/ front 2 intakes and bottom intake off, CPU and exhaust @ 650 RPM, GPU @ 1100 RPM is 25 db. Load is 31 db. @ idle, my PC is nearly silent now. I is SO happy!


----------



## skyn3t

You guys may not think this is important, but have a look at this

http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/6770#post_21552040


----------



## Rodman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> Does anyone who has an EK block have any thoughts on the installation process? In step 3 they lay out where you are supposed to stick the thermal pads, but they do not say to put any on the row of black components between the chokes and the Vram.
> 
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109868645.pdf


Hey man I just installed 2 waterblocks on my ACX Ti yesterday. Here is a pic of where I applied the thermal pads on.



Sorry for the blurry quality..


----------



## user587

Hi all, how are you finding your noise levels with your various aftermarket 780TI's? I'm thinking of upgrading from a Gigabyte 7970 OC to a Gigabyte 780TI GHz, but am not sure which 780 TI will offer the best noise/performance ratio. Or are they all basically the same noise levels with just slight differences? Thanks all


----------



## kalleklovn12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lerios*
> 
> kalleklovn12 do you have the DirectCU II or the reference model?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalleklovn12*
> 
> I got the reference card.


I got the reference card.


----------



## JAJB

Guys, does anyone live near Harwich UK or near Killingholme UK.
I'm looking for a store that sales a corsair air 540 case.

I'm a Dutch HGV driver, I come every week in those ports. I hope that I can pick up the case over there because I have to much cash pounds ad the moment.

I know it's off topic, but I hope someone can help me out.


----------



## killernilsen

Evga 780Ti superclocked @ msi afterburner 1260 or so but unigien heaven did show 1455hz og 3750mem clock max temp 28c and idl 13c
stock voltage and bios
room temp around 22


----------



## HeyBear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> You guys may not think this is important, but have a look at this
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/6770#post_21552040


That's disappointing... Thanks for looking into it, Skyn3t.

Does this mean that voltages beyond 1.212V on the reference ti's will never happen either, or does the fact that the classy's can still go up to 1.4V mean a glimmer of hope remains?


----------



## delpy8

guys what sliders do I amend on the voltage tuner for my classified as at the moment its sitting as per the below

AUTO
NVVDD- 0.90000V
FBVDD-1.60V
PEXVDD-1.050V is it this one that I adjust?##

thanks


----------



## Linde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> OK. Right off the bat I want to apologize for my terrible pictures. I'm using a Galaxy Note 2 and had auto contrast on (don't know if that was good or bad). Then, I am poor, so I do not have access to an array of sound equipment or powering meters. Lastly, I am but an amateur compared to most of you, but I will do my best. Thank you for your patience!
> 
> Sealed. I like that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....


Thank you for the review.
Much appreaciated


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delpy8*
> 
> guys what sliders do I amend on the voltage tuner for my classified as at the moment its sitting as per the below
> 
> AUTO
> NVVDD- 0.90000V
> FBVDD-1.60V
> PEXVDD-1.050V is it this one that I adjust?##
> 
> thanks


If your talking about volts it should be nvvdd one


----------



## Silent Scone

Just thought I'd share this:

Previous Firestrike score was 11900 on air on Skyn3t's kindly donated BIOS. 1200mhz / 1900mhz

Same BIOS on water with same volts (1.212) and over 1316Mhz / 1970mhz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2144925

I'm not familiar with GTX / Titans temperament but I think this shows just how much difference the temperature in the core makes to stable clocks on the Ti cards.


----------



## mxthunder

Thanks to DerComissar for pointing me in the direction of a backplate for my card!

I was able to get the block installed last night. Sorry for all the dust in my rig, couldnt be bothered to clean it.

Temps are amazing. 22-24 at idle, and 35-36 under load


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeyBear*
> 
> That's disappointing... Thanks for looking into it, Skyn3t.
> 
> Does this mean that voltages beyond 1.212V on the reference ti's will never happen either, or does the fact that the classy's can still go up to 1.4V mean a glimmer of hope remains?


I cannot say Yes or No ATM. I'm still looking into it.


----------



## Silent Scone

Not really fussed here as I don't really see the point in putting more than 1.2v through a ref card. That's what the Classy is for







. I've seen some people put silly volts through Titans for generally mediocre clocks


----------



## MGMG8GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I cannot say Yes or No ATM. I'm still looking into it.


That's kinda bum news for my EVGA SC ACX...


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGMG8GT*
> 
> That's kinda bum news for my EVGA SC ACX... I'm considering returning it for a MSI Gaming 780Ti since they are cheaper, especially if I am going to be locked to 1.212 on the Ti. I like my OC is the only thing.


The difference between the ACX and GAMING is very little in price. You'll still be bound to luck when over clocking. ACX seems to have pretty good over clocks from what I'm seeing from owners.

What kind of over clocks are you getting ATM with your ACX? If they're good, I'd keep it.

My stable over clocks vary on stock BIOS:

Firestrike - 1251 Core 7700 Memory
3DMark11 - 1247 Core 7700 Memory
Crysis 3 - 1241 Core / 7600 Memory
Battlefield 4 - 1237 Core / 7600 Memory

I'm running a 24/7 1237 Core / 7600 Memory across the board now. I'd wait on other owners to post their absolute highest over clocks on the GAMING cards before you make your decision. Since they have recently been released I'm reserving judgment.

On a side note to the discussion in the club:

To comment on the whole 'Greenlight' news, it's not news really. This goes back to 680 release and I knew about it when buying my 680, 690 and 780Ti. Gaming the Nvidia cards even without voltage control are still a bit over par with AMD cards depending on game. Mantle might change that but it's not fact yet.

Cards like Classifieds, Lightings, and Matrix's threshold still allow a bit more voltage and that's what your paying for. It just doesn't mean what it used to anymore. Benching it means a bit more in performance but gaming not so much anymore IMO.

After one year Nvidia's greenlight program showed greater profit margins based on sales & RMA ratios or it would have been scrapped. It was obviously a success or they would have reacted.


----------



## MGMG8GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> The difference between the ACX and GAMING is very little in price. You'll still be bound to luck when over clocking. ACX seems to have pretty good over clocks from what I'm seeing from owners.
> 
> What kind of over clocks are you getting ATM with your ACX? If they're good, I'd keep it.
> 
> My stable over clocks vary on stock BIOS:
> 
> Firestrike - 1251 Core 7700 Memory
> 3DMark11 - 1247 Core 7700 Memory
> Crysis 3 - 1241 Core / 7600 Memory
> Battlefield 4 - 1237 Core / 7600 Memory
> 
> I'm running a 24/7 1237 Core / 7600 Memory across the board now. I'd wait on other owners to post their absolute highest over clocks on the GAMING cards before you make your decision. Since they have recently been released I'm reserving judgment.


You are 100% and I think I suffer from 'oooooh shiny' syndrome a bit badly when it comes to graphics cards. With the Skyn3t bios I game at 1301 core and 7800 mem. Firestrike lets me bench at 1327 which ends up being 14k GPU score. Best stock bios OC was 1212 core / 7800 mem. It's a really nice card to be honest.


----------



## Kuat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> OK. Right off the bat I want to apologize for my terrible pictures. I'm using a Galaxy Note 2 and had auto contrast on (don't know if that was good or bad). Then, I am poor, so I do not have access to an array of sound equipment or powering meters. Lastly, I am but an amateur compared to most of you, but I will do my best. Thank you for your patience!
> 
> Sealed. I like that!


Would you say that MSI Gaming is better than EVGA SC ACX ? (considering the lower noise with those 100mm fans)


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> Thanks to DerComissar for pointing me in the direction of a backplate for my card!
> 
> I was able to get the block installed last night. Sorry for all the dust in my rig, couldnt be bothered to clean it.
> 
> Temps are amazing. 22-24 at idle, and 35-36 under load
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That rig looks great, the Ek block is performing really well.








I'm getting about the same temps with mine. I like the full-coverage EK block that you're using, the backplate should be easy to install on it.
It'll look really good on the card too.
I'm sure Kari would approve!


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> My stable over clocks vary on stock BIOS:
> Firestrike - 1251 Core 7700 Memory
> 3DMark11 - 1247 Core 7700 Memory
> Crysis 3 - 1241 Core / 7600 Memory
> Battlefield 4 - 1237 Core / 7600 Memory
> 
> I'm running a 24/7 1237 Core / 7600 Memory across the board now. I'd wait on other owners to post their absolute highest over clocks on the GAMING cards before you make your decision. Since they have recently been released I'm reserving judgment.


Exactly same core numbers here. My memory clocks are worse though, in BF4 anything over 7300 makes the game sooner or later throttle down to 80% power usage and like 50% fps.


----------



## Poustic

Hey guys I flashed my card with unlocked bios and followed the Volt Mod & LLC disable guide...
I saw somewhere that it's necessary to put extend msi in afterburner's voltage settings is that true ?
Also should I check force constant volage ? (reference card my goal is 1,3ghz on air)


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poustic*
> 
> Hey guys 2 questions...
> I saw somewhere that it's necessary to put extend msi in afterburner's voltage settings is that true ?
> Also should I check force constant volage ? (reference card my goal is 1,3ghz on air)


Not sure what you mean by extend butas you know we are locked to 1.21v and llc hack does not work on these cards. As far as 1.3 on air I think that's a big goal and you may be disappointed if your talking 24/7 clocks. 1.3 is do able for a benching run I think almost all air cards are in the low to mid 1200s for gaming.


----------



## kalleklovn12

I can play BF4 and other games with my reference Asus 780ti at 1345/1890. Temps at max 40 degrees with waterblock. Very nice! You just got to be lucky. Now i want another 780ti in my system.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poustic*
> 
> Hey guys I flashed my card with unlocked bios and followed the Volt Mod & LLC disable guide...
> I saw somewhere that it's necessary to put extend msi in afterburner's voltage settings is that true ?
> Also should I check force constant volage ? (reference card my goal is 1,3ghz on air)


Ok! lets straight this, someone confused you buddy!








Currently the volt mod and LLC hack does not work with the 780Ti, from one side Unwinder (Afterburner creator) states that 780Ti is a non-reference card so AB does not work as with Titan/780!
From the other there is still no voltage control for 780Ti thanks to nvidia within the bios (cannot be changed) and drivers! Any voltage above 1.24V will be reset by the drivers/bios!
The Extended MSI setting in AB is only for MSI cards! Force constant voltage again is not for reference cards!
Right now with my Brother´s bios you can have the 1,212V unlocked and more TDP!
But perhaps there is a ray of hope in the horizon! Not making any promisses but stay tuned in this channel!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## VSG

What ray of hope? Spill the beans!


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Maybe this is a silly question, but to those of you who have an EK block on the card, how hot (to the touch) does the backside of the PCB get when stressing the card fully?
I mean the VRM area of course








It's scorching hot with aircooling, since cooling the back isn't very easy.
By watercooling you take away most heat from the VRM's









Can you hold your finger onto it longer than 2 seconds?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> What ray of hope? Spill the beans!


All good things come for those who wait!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Maybe this is a silly question, but to those of you who have an EK block on the card, how hot (to the touch) does the backside of the PCB get when stressing the card fully?
> I mean the VRM area of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's scorching hot with aircooling, since cooling the back isn't very easy.
> By watercooling you take away most heat from the VRM's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you hold your finger onto it longer than 2 seconds?


I have EK full blocks and backplates with thermal tape on the back of the PCB in the VRM area where is hotter and the backplate indeed gets hot but you can touch it and leave the finger there







, with intense gaming or benching never exceeds 40C (measured with an IR thermometer)

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## toboardornot2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Ok! lets straight this, someone confused you buddy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently the volt mod and LLC hack does not work with the 780Ti, from one side Unwinder (Afterburner creator) states that 780Ti is a non-reference card so AB does not work as with Titan/780!
> From the other there is still no voltage control for 780Ti thanks to nvidia within the bios (cannot be changed) and drivers! Any voltage above 1.24V will be reset by the drivers/bios!
> The Extended MSI setting in AB is only for MSI cards! Force constant voltage again is not for reference cards!
> Right now with my Brother´s bios you can have the 1,212V unlocked and more TDP!
> But perhaps there is a ray of hope in the horizon! Not making any promisses but stay tuned in this channel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Thanks for clarifying for me as well.. I went through the process and it wasnt giving me the right voltages when burn testing, thought I was doing something wrong.

So with the skyn3t bios right now you can only crank core clocks and the voltage auto adjusts up to 1.24? I have my card under water and really want to push it to the max clocks but I don't seem to have any control over voltages??

Thanks for all you guys do!
Cheers


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> All good things come for those who wait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have EK full blocks and backplates with thermal tape on the back of the PCB in the VRM area where is hotter and the backplate indeed gets hot but you can touch it and leave the finger there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , with intense gaming or benching never exceeds 40C (measured with an IR thermometer)
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Ohh this is getting good... now what's the thickness of the thermal pads you used?
You didn't take photos did you?
I was planning on doing the same thing, my 670 cards had backplates too that actually came with thermal pads for the backside vrm area.
Shame that it's not 'default' anymore...


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> All good things come for those who wait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have EK full blocks and backplates with thermal tape on the back of the PCB in the VRM area where is hotter and the backplate indeed gets hot but you can touch it and leave the finger there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , with intense gaming or benching never exceeds 40C (measured with an IR thermometer)
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh this is getting good... now what's the thickness of the thermal pads you used?
> You didn't take photos did you?
> I was planning on doing the same thing, my 670 cards had backplates too that actually came with thermal pads for the backside vrm area.
> Shame that it's not 'default' anymore...
Click to expand...

I even asked EK about that, they said no.:


But I'd rather believe Ed, it does make sense to try to divert some of that vrm heat to the backplate.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toboardornot2*
> 
> Thanks for clarifying for me as well.. I went through the process and it wasnt giving me the right voltages when burn testing, thought I was doing something wrong.
> 
> So with the skyn3t bios right now you can only crank core clocks and the voltage auto adjusts up to 1.24? I have my card under water and really want to push it to the max clocks but I don't seem to have any control over voltages??
> 
> Thanks for all you guys do!
> Cheers


No, with my brothers bios the voltage only goes up to 1.212V! if your card has the NCP4206 then you can do the volt mod but its not a given fact you will be able to use AB for it or that it will work! only by trying youll find out!
Try my guide: *OCCAMRAZOR VOLTMOD / LLC GUIDE*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Ohh this is getting good... now what's the thickness of the thermal pads you used?
> You didn't take photos did you?
> I was planning on doing the same thing, my 670 cards had backplates too that actually came with thermal pads for the backside vrm area.
> Shame that it's not 'default' anymore...


No, sorry, i didnt take any pics! The thermal pads were 1,5mm thick!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> I even asked EK about that, they said no.:
> 
> 
> But I'd rather believe Ed, it does make sense to try to divert some of that vrm heat to the backplate.


EXACTLY! Cool the damn thing






















There is no such thing as overkill


----------



## toboardornot2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No, with my brothers bios the voltage only goes up to 1.212V! if your card has the NCP4206 then you can do the volt mod but its not a given fact you will be able to use AB for it or that it will work! only by trying youll find out!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


AB was reporting 1.325V but then in furmark GPUZ reported 0.975. I reverted the mod and just cranked up the voltage on the skyne3t bios to 1.212V with nvidia Inspector's overclocking tools.

Benching and testing stability now but im at 1305 core and 7400 mem @1.212V and 104% power target. 41C Max temps with EK waterblock and backplate.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toboardornot2*
> 
> AB was reporting 1.325V but then in furmark GPUZ reported 0.975. I reverted the mod and just cranked up the voltage on the skyne3t bios to 1.212V with nvidia Inspector's overclocking tools.
> 
> Benching and testing stability now but im at 1305 core and 7400 mem @1.212V and 104% power target. 41C Max temps with EK waterblock and backplate.


Crank the power target all the way and give that thing the beans son!!


----------



## toboardornot2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Crank the power target all the way and give that thing the beans son!!


Got up to 1330 on the core and had power target @ 108 but it would only get up to 106% under load. Started to get crashing display driver errors and furmark freezing up.

I think i might be stuck at 1320 core and 7500 mem @1.212V and around 104% Power Target under load. Max temps at this setting top out at 40c.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toboardornot2*
> 
> Got up to 1330 on the core and had power target @ 108 but it would only get up to 106% under load. Started to get crashing display driver errors and furmark freezing up.
> 
> I think i might be stuck at 1320 core and 7500 mem @1.212V and around 104% Power Target under load. Max temps at this setting top out at 40c.


If your running sky's bios, you should just set the power target all the way up and only adjust the clock speed, it doesn't mean that it's going to go to that power target, it just keeps the card from down locking due to power. At least that's what I've been led to believe.


----------



## toboardornot2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> If your running sky's bios, you should just set the power target all the way up and only adjust the clock speed, it doesn't mean that it's going to go to that power target, it just keeps the card from down locking due to power. At least that's what I've been led to believe.


You are correct! I got up to 1300 with ease before adjusting the power target and when I started tweaking the mem clocks it would downclock because it was hitting that limit. Looks like ill be tweaking this for a while here tonight haha.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> I even asked EK about that, they said no.:
> 
> 
> But I'd rather believe Ed, it does make sense to try to divert some of that vrm heat to the backplate.


Every degree of temperature you can divert from the front of the card counts,so, why not improving the heat transfer of the backplate? The mosfets area is the hottest part of the back of the card so i put a strip of thermal pad covering the area!



Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalleklovn12*
> 
> I can play BF4 and other games with my reference Asus 780ti at 1345/1890. Temps at max 40 degrees with waterblock. Very nice! You just got to be lucky. Now i want another 780ti in my system.


Yes 1300 24/7 with water he is wanting it on air. Its not that it can't be done but you need a great card for the temps not to throttle the card during gaming sessions. Water yes 1300 because you can keep the temps down air at 1300 for 24/7 use you will probably disappointed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toboardornot2*
> 
> *AB was reporting 1.325V but then in furmark GPUZ reported 0.975*. I reverted the mod and just cranked up the voltage on the skyne3t bios to 1.212V with nvidia Inspector's overclocking tools.
> 
> Benching and testing stability now but im at 1305 core and 7400 mem @1.212V and 104% power target. 41C Max temps with EK waterblock and backplate.


Only AB can read voltages above 1,212V providing you have done the volt mod and able AB to comunicate to the voltage controller, other software just read the drivers feed and drivers are locked to 1.212V!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Poustic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Ok! lets straight this, someone confused you buddy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently the volt mod and LLC hack does not work with the 780Ti, from one side Unwinder (Afterburner creator) states that 780Ti is a non-reference card so AB does not work as with Titan/780!
> From the other there is still no voltage control for 780Ti thanks to nvidia within the bios (cannot be changed) and drivers! Any voltage above 1.24V will be reset by the drivers/bios!
> The Extended MSI setting in AB is only for MSI cards! Force constant voltage again is not for reference cards!
> Right now with my Brother´s bios you can have the 1,212V unlocked and more TDP!
> But perhaps there is a ray of hope in the horizon! Not making any promisses but stay tuned in this channel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Thank you man gr8 explanation








So nvidia was unhappy that people unlocked their 780/Titan so they locked 780 Ti to 1.2V








So I guess 780/Titan are better at overclocking for now
(untill we find a way to unlock our brand new TI)...


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Maybe this is a silly question, but to those of you who have an EK block on the card, how hot (to the touch) does the backside of the PCB get when stressing the card fully?
> I mean the VRM area of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's scorching hot with aircooling, since cooling the back isn't very easy.
> By watercooling you take away most heat from the VRM's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you hold your finger onto it longer than 2 seconds?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Every degree of temperature you can divert from the front of the card counts,so, why not improving the heat transfer of the backplate? The mosfets area is the hottest part of the back of the card so i put a strip of thermal pad covering the area!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


@*Garrett1974NL*
Good point about using the heatplate for cooling the vrm area on the back of the card. Rep+









@*OccamRazor*
Thanks for the illustration of where to put the thermal pad for the back of the card, it will be very useful. Rep+








I have some 1.5mm Fujipoly around somewhere, I must give that a try.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> What ray of hope? Spill the beans!


what beans









yeah voltage will come.


----------



## DStealth

Count me in for beta-testing it (the beans I mean ) Sky


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Count me in for beta-testing it (the beans I mean ) Sky


what brand GPU you have ?


----------



## Rodman

Got one under water. Waiting for the EK SLI Terminal bridge and backplates Lovely temps 25-27 idle 34-35 full load with one card. Still with stock bios hit a wall at 1148core stable =\.


----------



## Koniakki

Hey everyone. I see a lot of changes in the thread and a lot of news.









I havent been much active lately because I'm enjoying my new 2880core beast.









Guys I have a "problem" tho. In AB my voltage doesnt go above 1.08v? I tried everything like disabling like "low level access" and other stuff etc. But its a no go.

PX works fine for 1.21v but I don't like using it. That voltage slider pop-up has always been so damn annoying.

So does anyone have any idea why AB voltage doesnt work? I uninstalled it, clear the profiles etc. Nothing.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Also I want a backplate and so far as I see there is the EK backplate. Are there any other ones good, as good or better than the EK one?

Thanks.


----------



## harrath

So I'm unclear on one thing:

I have a 780Ti Classified, running skynet's custom bios.

Using the Classified Voltage Tuner, I can't go past 1.4V without a blue screen, right?

I have run the card on 1.5V but it always crashes, no matter what.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> OK. Right off the bat I want to apologize for my terrible pictures. I'm using a Galaxy Note 2 and had auto contrast on (don't know if that was good or bad). Then, I am poor, so I do not have access to an array of sound equipment or powering meters. Lastly, I am but an amateur compared to most of you, but I will do my best. Thank you for your patience!
> 
> Sealed. I like that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you say that MSI Gaming is better than EVGA SC ACX ? (considering the lower noise with those 100mm fans)
Click to expand...

It runs cooler and is quieter.


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> what brand GPU you have ?


Nvidia LoL ... Reference Ti...with Palit sticker on it...if it matters


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Hey everyone. I see a lot of changes in the thread and a lot of news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I havent been much active lately because I'm enjoying my new 2880core beast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys I have a "problem" tho. In AB my voltage doesnt go above 1.08v? I tried everything like disabling like "low level access" and other stuff etc. But its a no go.
> 
> PX works fine for 1.21v but I don't like using it. That voltage slider pop-up has always been so damn annoying.
> 
> So does anyone have any idea why AB voltage doesnt work? I uninstalled it, clear the profiles etc. Nothing.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I want a backplate and so far as I see there is the EK backplate. Are there any other ones good, as good or better than the EK one?
> 
> Thanks.


AB dosnt properly support 780TI


----------



## Koniakki

My *AB Voltage* problem. Reposting it because it will just get buried like Ryan Reynolds.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Hey everyone. I see a lot of changes in the thread and a lot of news.









I havent been much active lately because I'm enjoying my new 2880core beast.









Guys I have a "problem" tho. In AB my voltage doesnt go above 1.08v? I tried everything like disabling like "low level access" and other stuff etc. But its a no go.

PX works fine for 1.21v but I don't like using it. That voltage slider pop-up has always been so damn annoying.

So does anyone have any idea why AB voltage doesnt work? I uninstalled it, clear the profiles etc. Nothing.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Guys I found some backplates. Which of the below do your recommend or should avoid? I know they are just backplate but I value highly users/members opinions. Especially when or if there's something wrong something and someone else points it out before another member makes a mistake because he didn't know about it. I'm talking in general here.









So I have 3 choices:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



EK Backplage


XSPC Backplate


Alphacool


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> My *AB Voltage* problem. Reposting it because it will just get buried like Ryan Reynolds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. I see a lot of changes in the thread and a lot of news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I havent been much active lately because I'm enjoying my new 2880core beast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys I have a "problem" tho. In AB my voltage doesnt go above 1.08v? I tried everything like disabling like "low level access" and other stuff etc. But its a no go.
> 
> PX works fine for 1.21v but I don't like using it. That voltage slider pop-up has always been so damn annoying.
> 
> So does anyone have any idea why AB voltage doesnt work? I uninstalled it, clear the profiles etc. Nothing.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys I found some backplates. Which of the below do your recommend or should avoid? I know they are just backplate but I value highly users/members opinions. Especially when or if there's something wrong something and someone else points it out before another member makes a mistake because he didn't know about it. I'm talking in general here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I have 3 choices:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> EK Backplage
> 
> 
> XSPC Backplate
> 
> 
> Alphacool


EK all the way!!!!!!!


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No, with my brothers bios the voltage only goes up to 1.212V! if your card has the NCP4206 then you can do the volt mod but its not a given fact you will be able to use AB for it or that it will work! only by trying youll find out!
> Try my guide: *OCCAMRAZOR VOLTMOD / LLC GUIDE*
> No, sorry, i didnt take any pics! The thermal pads were 1,5mm thick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Thanks Ed, I really appreciate this







Rep+
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> @*Garrett1974NL*
> Good point about using the heatplate for cooling the vrm area on the back of the card. Rep+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @*OccamRazor*
> Thanks for the illustration of where to put the thermal pad for the back of the card, it will be very useful. Rep+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some 1.5mm Fujipoly around somewhere, I must give that a try.


Thanks for the Rep+
Just trying to help


----------



## mxthunder

Interesting discussion on putting thermal pads under the backplate. I may have to give that a try when mine comes in next week. I think I only have 1mm and .5mm pads laying around though. I wish we had a way to monitor vrm temps via software like back in the good old gtx280 days


----------



## owned13199

Hi everyone it's the first time i'm appoaching to oc so i'm a real newbie;
I have an 780ti windforce by gigabyte (gv-n78toc-3gd) and i can't find which bios do i have to flash to grt the voltage higher.. Can anyone helps me? Many thanks


----------



## tigertank79

OCCAMRAZOR VOLTMOD / LLC guide is not compatible with my EVGA gtx780Ti reference. Crashes and freezes and unstable voltage.

I wait a compatible volt mod......my card(+fullcover EK) for gaming run stable 1345/7800Mhz with 1,212V


----------



## Lerios

owned13199 what's your ASIC? I have the same card! And what overclockability does it have with the stock BIOS? Does it reach 1100/1900 easily?


----------



## MGMG8GT

The voltmod guide really needs to be dropped until it works for our cards only confusing people.


----------



## Furlans

^^THIS

Why you still keep voltmod in the first page of the 780Ti owners club? People continue to think that it may work.. But why keeping in the first page if msi ab doesn't support the ncp4208?


----------



## owned13199

This is what i reached :http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7804302

I can't answer your question because i do not know what asic is







coul you explain me ?
Many thanks


----------



## mxthunder

Guys I just realized that my coil whine is completely gone after installing my water block. Interesting..


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> Guys I just realized that my coil whine is completely gone after installing my water block. Interesting..


http://images.bit-tech.net/content_images/2013/11/zotac-geforce-gtx-780-ti-amp-review/780tiamp-8b.jpg
Maybe it's because you also applied thermal pads on the R22 chips in the photo?
You're 'clamping' them between the pcb and block therefore they cannot move anymore, thus they cannot make anymore noise?

Can anyone confirm my suspicions?


----------



## mxthunder

thats a very solid theory. It must be either that or temp related


----------



## Garrett1974NL

I doubt it's temperature, coil whine starts immediately when firing up Heaven 4.0, or Quake 1 for Windows (LOTS of fps lol, darkplaces mod)


----------



## mxthunder

very true.

that aside, I cant belive how good my temps are with this new block on. Talking full load temps of 33-35*C in heaven, valley, just cause 2, far cry 3


----------



## Arizonian

That's awesome mxthunder, congrats.


----------



## juks77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> Guys I just realized that my coil whine is completely gone after installing my water block. Interesting..


i had the same behavior, after installing my ek-780ti wb, coil whine has gone


----------



## Uberbob102000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juks77*
> 
> i had the same behavior, after installing my ek-780ti wb, coil whine has gone


I had similar experience. My top card with the reference cooler had a little bit of whine in certain games, but after EK block install it was gone.

My educated opinion is that it's likely related to the fact EK has thermal pads for the the chokes/inductors, which would press them into place on block install which could quiet coil whine if it IS in fact the coils vs something like a ceramic cap or something.

EDIT:

Sky! I'll be happy to test for you. EVGA Ref 780 Ti with EK WBs.

I have another one as well but it's got the stock cooler on it and it's in another rig until I get my 4K screen. I prefer a happy girlfriend to having 180 instead of 90FPS at 2560x1600 haha

Last edit to my edit I think: If you need/want me to test the stock one, it may take a bit. My gf is busy with her school so I need to mess with her gaming rig when she's not working on school work.

EDIT 2:

I see someone already had the same idea, that's what I'd bet it is.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> very true.
> 
> that aside, I cant belive how good my temps are with this new block on. Talking full load temps of 33-35*C in heaven, valley, just cause 2, far cry 3


That's amazing!


----------



## shinzwei

I recently sold my 780 Lightning for a 780 Ti Gaming and everything is peachy. I flashed skynets bios and I just have a question. At stock the core is at 1046. But actual in game speeds are 1006. Same thing happens in 3dmark. Then I tried over clocking to see if the deficit changed. Nope the core in game is always 40 MHz lower than what GPU-Z says.


----------



## Lerios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owned13199*
> 
> This is what i reached :http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7804302
> 
> I can't answer your question because i do not know what asic is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coul you explain me ?
> Many thanks


Only 1805 on the memory's? Mine reach 1900... You can see the ASIC Quality on the GPU-Z Clicking on the Top left corner and hit Read ASIC Quality. 1125 Core Clock so 1190 Boost Clock. This can translate to 1254 MHz Max when the card is pushed. Can you check this?


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Ok for those who got rid of the coil whine with the EK block...you guys used the pads on the R22 coils right?
Just making sure...


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> Interesting discussion on putting thermal pads under the backplate. I may have to give that a try when mine comes in next week. I think I only have 1mm and .5mm pads laying around though. I wish we had a way to monitor vrm temps via software like back in the good old gtx280 days


I wasn't amused when Nvidia removed vrm temp. monitoring after the 280. When I was running two *cough*7950's, it was nice to have that monitoring back, the EK blocks cut the vrm load temps down from the 90C+ range to the 40's.

You could probably combine a 1mm and .5mm pad, it is a fair gap between the pcb and backplate with the spacers EK has on them. I'm still looking for my thermal pad collection to try it out.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> Guys I just realized that my coil whine is completely gone after installing my water block. Interesting..
> 
> 
> 
> http://images.bit-tech.net/content_images/2013/11/zotac-geforce-gtx-780-ti-amp-review/780tiamp-8b.jpg
> Maybe it's because you also applied thermal pads on the R22 chips in the photo?
> You're 'clamping' them between the pcb and block therefore they cannot move anymore, thus they cannot make anymore noise?
> 
> Can anyone confirm my suspicions?
Click to expand...

I also had no coil whine from the 7950's with the EK blocks, nor with my current 780 Ti with the EK block.


----------



## almsivi

Hello I just got my ti classy from evga and have it installed. Runs great at stock but I got it for the over clocking, using precision x I'm getting artifacts in crisis 3 at anything above stock (bios 2) and tomb raider ctd's within two minutes.

Am doing something wrong? I've never really messed around with gpu over clocking before and didn't flash a bios so it could just as easily be user error as a poor clocking card right?


----------



## Garrett1974NL

I have seen the instructions and that's why I ask since some people might not deem it necessary to put pads on the R22's...


----------



## Bossman4

Anybody using the kraken g10? I'm looking for some temperature reviews before purchasing.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Ok for those who got rid of the coil whine with the EK block...you guys used the pads on the R22 coils right?
> Just making sure...


I did not, but that does not mean there isnt pressure on them from the block so that may still be true


----------



## Clockster

Kinda annoyed with Nvidia at the moment.
Updated to the latest drivers and now I keep getting BF4 crashes


----------



## owned13199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lerios*
> 
> Only 1805 on the memory's? Mine reach 1900... You can see the ASIC Quality on the GPU-Z Clicking on the Top left corner and hit Read ASIC Quality. 1125 Core Clock so 1190 Boost Clock. This can translate to 1254 MHz Max when the card is pushed. Can you check this?


Asic quality 67.4%

sorry what do i have to check ? i push it to 1135 on core so 1200 boost ; it seemes nothing to do on the memory..


----------



## Lerios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owned13199*
> 
> Asic quality 67.4%
> 
> sorry what do i have to check ? i push it to 1135 on core so 1200 boost ; it seemes nothing to do on the memory..


Check The MAX core clock on GPU-Z by change the monitoring to MAX on an application such as 3D Mark the 1135 should be at least 1254 MHz. So you hit a wall at 1805. Hmmm


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> I have seen the instructions and that's why I ask since some people might not deem it necessary to put pads on the R22's...


I decided to go with with EK's pad installation instructions. Some other blocks don't use the same pad application, but with the EK blocks, it certainly can't hurt, imo.

Stren mentioned EK using thermal pads for the inductors next to the vrm's, and a few other facts, when he was discussing his Titan block review:
www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?285482-Stren-s-Titan-Water-Block-Roundup&p=5204242&viewfull=1#post5204242


----------



## Banedox

Hmm so I got my classified card from Newegg rma my first card was a asic of 75% my new one is now 63%. Funny I can hit 1300 at 1.212v


----------



## Garrett1974NL

OH just great EK....lol...
http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/news/article.php?storyid=8788
Just when I got word from THEM that they were not going to make a fullcover block for the Gigabyte 780(Ti) custom PCB's... like in the GHz edition... here they go


----------



## owned13199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lerios*
> 
> Check The MAX core clock on GPU-Z by change the monitoring to MAX on an application such as 3D Mark the 1135 should be at least 1254 MHz. So you hit a wall at 1805. Hmmm


yes it's 1254.6 mhz

http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/14/01/11/f2v.png


----------



## rquinn19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Hmm so I got my classified card from Newegg rma my first card was a asic of 75% my new one is now 63%. Funny I can hit 1300 at 1.212v


Hence why all the asic talk is pointless. On AMD cards I think higher asic was better seems the opposite on NV


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Hey everyone. I see a lot of changes in the thread and a lot of news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I havent been much active lately because I'm enjoying my new 2880core beast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys I have a "problem" tho. In AB my voltage doesnt go above 1.08v? I tried everything like disabling like "low level access" and other stuff etc. But its a no go.
> 
> PX works fine for 1.21v but I don't like using it. That voltage slider pop-up has always been so damn annoying.
> 
> So does anyone have any idea why AB voltage doesnt work? I uninstalled it, clear the profiles etc. Nothing.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I want a backplate and so far as I see there is the EK backplate. Are there any other ones good, as good or better than the EK one?
> 
> Thanks.


Hey Bro! Whats up?









Unwinder stated that 780Ti is non-reference card, so, no proper support for the 780Ti im afraid! Also nvidia conditioned the voltage in the bios and in the drivers!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrath*
> 
> So I'm unclear on one thing:
> 
> I have a 780Ti Classified, running skynet's custom bios.
> 
> Using the Classified Voltage Tuner, I can't go past 1.4V without a blue screen, right?
> 
> I have run the card on 1.5V but it always crashes, no matter what.


Nvidia states that 780Ti classified gets voltage up to 1.50V! But in reality you get 1.35V! beyond that its a gamble!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owned13199*
> 
> Hi everyone it's the first time i'm appoaching to oc so i'm a real newbie;
> I have an 780ti windforce by gigabyte (gv-n78toc-3gd) and i can't find which bios do i have to flash to grt the voltage higher.. Can anyone helps me? Many thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> OCCAMRAZOR VOLTMOD / LLC guide is not compatible with my EVGA gtx780Ti reference. Crashes and freezes and unstable voltage.
> 
> I wait a compatible volt mod......my card(+fullcover EK) for gaming run stable 1345/7800Mhz with 1,212V


People reported working up to 1.24V, from that point on it becomes unstable, the guide is for the AB hack for the NCP4206 and that is the voltage controller that the reference 780Ti has!
If you want more voltage stay tuned!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGMG8GT*
> 
> The voltmod guide really needs to be dropped until it works for our cards only confusing people.


It only confuses people that cannot ask for help or want to understand things, this matter has been discussed here since the beginning, a solution will be presented soon!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> ^^THIS
> 
> Why you still keep voltmod in the first page of the 780Ti owners club? People continue to think that it may work.. But why keeping in the first page if msi ab doesn't support the ncp4208?


Last time i checked the reference 780Ti has 6 phases and has the NCP4206, do not get it mixed up with non reference cards that use NCP4208 (winforce cards as an example) or chil voltage controllers!
Read this i posted here a while ago:

"It seems there is a little confusion about the cards VRM´s!

Here it goes:

Each phase requires to have 1 inductor but can have several mosfets, rectifiers and capacitors, so its easy to detect how many phases you have in your card:
The inductors are outlined in red as the voltage controller is listed too!



There are non reference 780Ti with 8+2 phases that use NCP4208 and Chill 8138, Palit 780Ti Jetstream comes to mind!"

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owned13199*
> 
> Asic quality 67.4%
> 
> sorry what do i have to check ? i push it to 1135 on core so 1200 boost ; it seemes nothing to do on the memory..


Here: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*
My guide may help you understand some basics! Feel free to drop a PM if you need further help!









Cheers all

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## IMI4tth3w

well so far things are going VERY well with this card!

i have the evga SC w/acx card and currently i've boosted it to 1233Mhz with precision x on stock bios 1.212v and it just keeps taking it! only doing basic tests with valley right now but after going up +10 seven times on a card that overclocked from the factory.. no complaints here!! valley is even showing boost clocks into 1403MHz. max temps are 63* w/ the acx cooler. not bad at all.

will update once i find the limits in vally.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Now I flashed my MSI with the skyn3t bios, default for 3d is 1.200v, I can make it 1.212 with Precision X, but it's a little annoying that it defaults just that little bit lower.
Anything I can do to 'upgrade' it to 1.212v without setting it manually every boot? (sorry if it's already explained, if so then I must've read over it...)


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IMI4tth3w*
> 
> well so far things are going VERY well with this card!
> 
> ...valley is even showing boost clocks into 1403MHz. max temps are 63* w/ the acx cooler. not bad at all.
> 
> will update once i find the limits in vally.


Do keep in mind that with stock BIOS, you will see inaccurate (higher than actual) clock speeds reported in Uningine. Flash Skyn3t and what you see is what you get, or you can use Precision X/RivaTuner OSD for an accurate read.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IMI4tth3w*
> 
> well so far things are going VERY well with this card!
> 
> i have the evga SC w/acx card and currently i've boosted it to 1233Mhz with precision x on stock bios 1.212v and it just keeps taking it! only doing basic tests with valley right now but after going up +10 seven times on a card that overclocked from the factory.. no complaints here!! valley is even showing boost clocks into 1403MHz. max temps are 63* w/ the acx cooler. not bad at all.
> 
> will update once i find the limits in vally.


Valley with stock bios only shows you the boost clocks and not the real clocks! Check them with AB, precisionx or even GPUz!
To get accurate clocks in Valley you need a modded bios with boost disabled!








Of course you have my Brother´s bios!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Now I flashed my MSI with the skyn3t bios, default for 3d is 1.200v, I can make it 1.212 with Precision X, but it's a little annoying that it defaults just that little bit lower.
> Anything I can do to 'upgrade' it to 1.212v without setting it manually every boot? (sorry if it's already explained, if so then I must've read over it...)


You can create a profile in precision like in AB! set everything you want, clocks, volts and the works and press one of the lower left side buttons:



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> Do keep in mind that with stock BIOS, you will see inaccurate (higher than actual) clock speeds reported in Uningine. Flash Skyn3t and what you see is what you get, or you can use Precision X/RivaTuner OSD for an accurate read.


^ ^ This!









Cheers all

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## mxthunder

just beat my pb in over 6 different benchmarks.
here are a few results from the night


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Valley with stock bios only shows you the boost clocks and not the real clocks! Check them with AB, precisionx or even GPUz!
> To get accurate clocks in Valley you need a modded bios with boost disabled!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you have my Brother´s bios!


And a great bios it is. I really like how it eliminates the boost crap!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> just beat my pb in over 6 different benchmarks.
> here are a few results from the night
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Whoa!
You're really flying now!








We both have 2500K's, but I run mine at 5GHz 24/7. But 5.3GHz, that's really impressive! I just wouldn't want to feed mine that much juice for long periods, I've had it for almost 3 years now.
Excellent clocks on the gpu, both on the core and the ram.
That EK block sure doesn't hurt either.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Hey everyone. I see a lot of changes in the thread and a lot of news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I havent been much active lately because I'm enjoying my new 2880core beast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys I have a "problem" tho. In AB my voltage doesnt go above 1.08v? I tried everything like disabling like "low level access" and other stuff etc. But its a no go.
> 
> PX works fine for 1.21v but I don't like using it. That voltage slider pop-up has always been so damn annoying.
> 
> So does anyone have any idea why AB voltage doesnt work? I uninstalled it, clear the profiles etc. Nothing.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I want a backplate and so far as I see there is the EK backplate. Are there any other ones good, as good or better than the EK one?
> 
> Thanks.


you got PM Koni








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Nvidia LoL ... Reference Ti...with Palit sticker on it...if it matters


bah, going to switch you to the red team and slap an AMD stick all over your RiG give you Mohawk hair cut paint the side in black and top red.

watch your's pms


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> watch your's pms


Haha ... thanks god no PMS here...but still no PM from you either buddy


----------



## brandon6199

Hey skyn3t... can I get a PM too?


----------



## doctakedooty

Yea @skyn3t if you need anymore help I don't mind helping out before I go to work. Especially with my 3 day weekend coming up I will be on the pc the whole time tinkering anyways.

Edit: Score I got my first flame.


----------



## mfranco702

Is possible to flash both cards while running in SLI, I kinda want to adventure now to push them higher than 1220 MHz.
or Do I have to remove one card and flash them one a a time?


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfranco702*
> 
> Is possible to flash both cards while running in SLI, I kinda want to adventure now to push them higher than 1220 MHz.
> or Do I have to remove one card and flash them one a a time?


No you can flash both while they are in the code for nvflash is "nvflash -i0 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom"
Second card would be "nvflash -i1 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom"


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Valley with stock bios only shows you the boost clocks and not the real clocks! Check them with AB, precisionx or even GPUz!
> To get accurate clocks in Valley you need a modded bios with boost disabled!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you have my Brother´s bios!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can create a profile in precision like in AB! set everything you want, clocks, volts and the works and press one of the lower left side buttons:
> 
> 
> ^ ^ This!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Thanks, I knew about profiles, just not that voltage could be profiled as well


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IMI4tth3w*
> 
> well so far things are going VERY well with this card!
> 
> i have the evga SC w/acx card and currently i've boosted it to 1233Mhz with precision x on stock bios 1.212v and it just keeps taking it! only doing basic tests with valley right now but after going up +10 seven times on a card that overclocked from the factory.. no complaints here!! valley is even showing boost clocks into 1403MHz. max temps are 63* w/ the acx cooler. not bad at all.
> 
> will update once i find the limits in vally.


1. What fan RPM?
2. What is your room temp?


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> One of the memory chip backsides also reached 99.6c... ouch... well I wanted to watercool this beast anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just that at 50% the cooler doesn't make much noise at all, it's VERY bearable, this coming from a guy who has a 'pretty much inaudible' idle pc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and since it's a reference PCB, it has coil whine too... to top it off


How about using 80% then what is the vrm temp?


----------



## xabierr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Thanks, I knew about profiles, just not that voltage could be profiled as well


For me at least those profiles does not save my voltages..i have to do manually everytime


----------



## Jodiuh

Ugh, I hate coil whine. Wish MSI would have gone the extra mile w/ a non ref and backplate. Still, for $700, I can't complain. The whine is not loud enough to be heard when gaming with headphones on, so it's not a big deal.

That said, things are going well for me w/ the MSI Gaming. If you're looking for a pretty card w/ a seriously rad cooler, look no further. So far I'm @

1250/7500
1900 RPM fan speed (66%)
25C room temp
67C max temp
5 hrs of BF4

13359 GPU score in Firestrike
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1525816

Also, noticed clocks jump around a bit. Occasionally it'll drop to 1228. When this happens I'm below 100% TDP/65C. This is normal for BF4 and the stock BIOS, correct?


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> You're really flying now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We both have 2500K's, but I run mine at 5GHz 24/7. But 5.3GHz, that's really impressive! I just wouldn't want to feed mine that much juice for long periods, I've had it for almost 3 years now.
> Excellent clocks on the gpu, both on the core and the ram.
> That EK block sure doesn't hurt either.


Yeah I just ran 5.3 for benching purposes. 24/7 I can only run 4.7 with 1.34V, I hit a wall at 4.8 and it requires 1.4 or so. When im out in the cold I can bench at 5.5ghz


----------



## rock2702

I flashed the skynt zotac vbios from the first page and now I am getting a cold boot.Tried the steps mentioned in the first page to get the card working, but still there is no display.What should be done?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Yea @skyn3t if you need anymore help I don't mind helping out before I go to work. Especially with my 3 day weekend coming up I will be on the pc the whole time tinkering anyways.
> 
> Edit: Score I got my first flame.


Flame means good things, helping other and been a good members is OCN spirit that surround you.


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> People reported working up to 1.24V, from that point on it becomes unstable, the guide is for the AB hack for the NCP4206 and that is the voltage controller that the reference 780Ti has!
> If you want more voltage stay tuned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It only confuses people that cannot ask for help or want to understand things, this matter has been discussed here since the beginning, a solution will be presented soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last time i checked the reference 780Ti has 6 phases and has the NCP4206, do not get it mixed up with non reference cards that use NCP4208 (winforce cards as an example) or chil voltage controllers!
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Yes! My evga reference mount NCP4206:



http://imgur.com/2qYapV4


I tested vmod with afterburner beta 17 and 18 but nothing...crashes, freezes and jumping/unstable voltage with voltage lower than 1,24V also.

Many thanks for your team work


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfranco702*
> 
> Is possible to flash both cards while running in SLI, I kinda want to adventure now to push them higher than 1220 MHz.
> or *Do I have to remove one card and flash them one a a time?*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> No you can flash both while they are in the code for nvflash is "*nvflash -i0 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom*"
> *Second card would be "nvflash -i1 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom"*


You can flash old school or try the EZ3flash in my SIG! Simple and hassle free bios flashing, just 1,2,3! there is also a guide in my SIG for it









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Thanks, I knew about profiles, just not that voltage could be profiled as well


Yes it does!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xabierr*
> 
> For me at least those profiles does not save my voltages..i have to do manually everytime


It that's the case somethings wrong with your AB or precisionX installation! i suggest you uninstall them, delete the install folder and re install the program!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Ugh, I hate coil whine. Wish MSI would have gone the extra mile w/ a non ref and backplate. Still, for $700, I can't complain. The whine is not loud enough to be heard when gaming with headphones on, so it's not a big deal.
> 
> That said, things are going well for me w/ the MSI Gaming. If you're looking for a pretty card w/ a seriously rad cooler, look no further. So far I'm @
> 
> 1250/7500
> 1900 RPM fan speed (66%)
> 25C room temp
> 67C max temp
> 5 hrs of BF4
> 
> 13359 GPU score in Firestrike
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1525816
> 
> Also, noticed clocks jump around a bit. Occasionally it'll drop to 1228. When this happens I'm below 100% TDP/65C. This is normal for BF4 and the stock BIOS, correct?


Have you considered to place some thermal tape on your card´s inductors? It has been reported to attenuate a lot of coil whine!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rock2702*
> 
> I flashed the skynt zotac vbios from the first page and now I am getting a cold boot.Tried the steps mentioned in the first page to get the card working, but still there is no display.What should be done?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Connect other video card or your CPU gpu if you have a sandy or ivy bridge CPU and flash with EZ3flash if you want, you have it in my SIG, easy and hassle free flashing also a guide for it in my SIG!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> Yes! My evga reference mount NCP4206:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/2qYapV4
> 
> 
> I tested vmod with afterburner beta 17 and 18 but nothing...crashes, freezes and jumping/unstable voltage with voltage lower than 1,24V also.
> 
> Many thanks for your team work


Unfortunately doesnt work for everyone but *something is coming... just wait and see!*









Cheers all

Ed

(Skyn3t team)


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> How about using 80% then what is the vrm temp?


Somewhere in the lower 80's, 80 to 84 maybe, not more... still not great though








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xabierr*
> 
> For me at least those profiles does not save my voltages..i have to do manually everytime


I set voltage first, then power target and temperature target, then clockspeeds, hit apply and save to a profile
In Precision X that is.
Just tried Furmark and Heaven and the 1.212v sticks right after bootup








Hope this helps


----------



## bizzylingua

hi,this is the original bios of my gtx 780ti windforce3 Oc. (80.80.30.00.1A). http://www.mediafire.com/download/2ne4pxj2jyd3rb6/GK110.rom

I try to mod this bios please. Sorry for my bad english


----------



## 50shadesofray

Hi all, my gtx 780ti wont seem to stop running at max clocks, solutions?


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *50shadesofray*
> 
> Hi all, my gtx 780ti wont seem to stop running at max clocks, solutions?


If your running a 1440p overclocked monitor mine did the same I had to enable kboost on and off a few times to resolve it. I did finally fix it by disabling sli completly remove drivers and reinstall drivers then re enable sli that fixed it for me anyways.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *50shadesofray*
> 
> Hi all, my gtx 780ti wont seem to stop running at max clocks, solutions?


Did you check Nvidia Control Panel under - Manage 3D Settings / Global tab - Multi Display - single display performance and power management mode - adaptive?

Then reboot.


----------



## 50shadesofray

when i disable k boost a couple times my clock goes half


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Somewhere in the lower 80's, 80 to 84 maybe, not more... still not great though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I set voltage first, then power target and temperature target, then clockspeeds, hit apply and save to a profile
> In Precision X that is.
> Just tried Furmark and Heaven and the 1.212v sticks right after bootup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps


80-84 is perfectly fine, not ideal but not bead









I would avoid using Furmark.


----------



## skyn3t

anyone knows where to find a 780 Ti back pcb hi res photo?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> anyone knows where to find a 780 Ti back pcb hi res photo?


Yep:

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_780_Ti/4.html


----------



## Rodman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> anyone knows where to find a 780 Ti back pcb hi res photo?


My Ti.


----------



## Rodman

Btw my final setup. Got the SLI Terminal Bridge and backplates for my ti acx cards.


----------



## 50shadesofray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Did you check Nvidia Control Panel under - Manage 3D Settings / Global tab - Multi Display - single display performance and power management mode - adaptive?
> 
> Then reboot.


thank you!


----------



## Reptile

Anyone running a Kraken G10 on their 780 Ti?


----------



## ablearcher

Is there any place where the backplate for a 780 Ti is in stock?

I normally use eVGA's web store for backplates, but they seem to not have them in stock.


----------



## killernilsen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ablearcher*
> 
> Is there any place where the backplate for a 780 Ti is in stock?
> 
> I normally use eVGA's web store for backplates, but they seem to not have them in stock.


Yea they are in stock here in Norway but i dont know if they send to other countries http://www.digitalimpuls.no/PC-komponenter/Vannkj%C3%B8ling/GPU/EK/EK-FC780-GTX-Ti-Backplate---Black-Bakplate-for-GTX780-Ti-125242-p0000074954.aspx


----------



## Banedox

Add me to the Club!
My puppy cant be run yet cause I had both my Rads leak on me...


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ablearcher*
> 
> Is there any place where the backplate for a 780 Ti is in stock?
> 
> I normally use eVGA's web store for backplates, but they seem to not have them in stock.


Ebay. I found a couple stores/sellers with good prices and ratings/reviews.









I pm'ed you the links.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

I know.... Furmark was just for checking the voltage


----------



## Badt

So i would like to join the 780 Ti Club







.
Just finished to build up my rig:







The card (from EVGA of course







) is cooled by an EK FC 780 GTX Ti Nickel Plexi + Backplate.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badt*
> 
> So i would like to join the 780 Ti Club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Just finished to build up my rig:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The card (from EVGA of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) is cooled by an EK FC 780 GTX Ti Nickel Plexi + Backplate.


Looks great! Welcome.


----------



## ladick666

after flashing my giga toc 780Ti , voltage on full load is 1.200v. why??


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladick666*
> 
> after flashing my giga toc 780Ti , voltage on full load is 1.200v. why??


Just create profiles with Precision X, then you can adjust voltage to whatever you want








First, set the voltage with evga voltage tuner, then adjust power and temperature targets, then adjust the overclocking sliders to whatever you want, then hit apply and save the profile by right-clicking on a 'free/empty' profile number at the bottom.
And presto








Run Furmark or Heaven to check voltage


----------



## rkinslo

Hello team,

Does anyone know if the new PNY GTX 780 Ti OC is the same as the Palit GTX 780 Ti Jetstream ? . I have one that looks just like it and it has the two 8 pin power plugs . Trying to find out if it has the 8 phase PWM and DrMOS . I don't want to open the card it may void warrantee.

If anyone has any information it would be greatly appreciated

Thank You

rkinslo


----------



## ladick666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Just create profiles with Precision X, then you can adjust voltage to whatever you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, set the voltage with evga voltage tuner, then adjust power and temperature targets, then adjust the overclocking sliders to whatever you want, then hit apply and save the profile by right-clicking on a 'free/empty' profile number at the bottom.
> And presto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Run Furmark or Heaven to check voltage


Did as told, but the voltage at the load is still 1.200


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladick666*
> 
> Did as told, but the voltage at the load is still 1.200


You did slide the voltage up to 1.212v didn't you? (just double checking)


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rkinslo*
> 
> Hello team,
> 
> Does anyone know if the new PNY GTX 780 Ti OC is the same as the Palit GTX 780 Ti Jetstream ? . I have one that looks just like it and it has the two 8 pin power plugs . Trying to find out if it has the 8 phase PWM and DrMOS . I don't want to open the card it may void warrantee.
> 
> If anyone has any information it would be greatly appreciated
> 
> Thank You
> 
> rkinslo


Unfortunately I think they are using reference pcb because even the website states its using a 6pin/8pin pcie.

Even tho they slapped the Jetstream cooler on, its stil a reference imo. Otherwise it would be using 2x 8pin connectors.









*Note to self: Update your sig rig.


----------



## rkinslo

The card does has 2 8 pin connectors and pcb looks just like high res pictures on TechPowerup review. Talked to PNY rep said was same card . If you look at Palit's and PNY recent cards they all use the same cooling. I was surprised when I went to plug in 8 + 6 power connectors and it was 8+8.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rkinslo*
> 
> The card does has 2 8 pin connectors and pcb looks just like high res pictures on TechPowerup review. Talked to PNY rep said was same card . If you look at Palit's and PNY recent cards they all use the same cooling. I was surprised when I went to plug in 8 + 6 power connectors and it was 8+8.


Can you post a picture of the PCB? Maybe it looks like another card already known here... meaning that people will know the 'front' layout so you don't have to take the cooler off


----------



## rkinslo

Here are pictures of the card

rkinslo


----------



## Garrett1974NL

I think it's the same PCB as this one:
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/artikel/hardware/grafikkarten/29075-gainward-geforce-gtx-780-ti-phantom-im-test.html?start=3


----------



## Uberbob102000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> I think it's the same PCB as this one:
> http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/artikel/hardware/grafikkarten/29075-gainward-geforce-gtx-780-ti-phantom-im-test.html?start=3


I just spent some time looking at them and I'm fairly sure you're totally right there. It looks like all the decoupling is in the exact same place, as are the inductor and cap placements.

Also I assume it's just the translation that translates "inductor" to "voltage transformer" on that "Impressions III" page because I certainly hope anyone writing an article about it knows the difference.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Yup... so I'm guessing this block will fit








http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/vga-blocks/fc-geforce/ek-fc780-gtx-jetstream-nickel-original-csq.html


----------



## rkinslo

I think you are right he is another article. http://www.fudzilla.com/home/item/33266-gainward-gtx-780-ti-phantom-reviewed/33266-gainward-gtx-780-ti-phantom-reviewed


----------



## rkinslo

Thank you, Information is very helpful. Like that block!!!!


----------



## Uberbob102000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rkinslo*
> 
> Thank you, Information is very helpful. Like that block!!!!


Make sure you realize that block needs a riser if you want the tubes to enter from the backplate/cpu facing side of the card because EK is half awesome half ******ed so far as I can tell.

EDIT: I might be wrong, now I'm not sure

There's also this one, which IMO looks better (if the other one linked works, this one will too): http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc780-gtx-jetstream-nickel.html


----------



## reppel

Got my Gigabyte today. I got a bit suspicious though, can you guys confirm something for me?
Everyone knows that overclocking performance is basically a lottery, so I was hoping that there would be some sort of seal somewhere, like a warranty that I'm really getting a random card.
That was no seal anywhere though, just a bit of tape on the anti-static plastic. Is everyone getting their cards like this or is it supposed to be sealed somewhere?
I also noticed that the card has been inserted on a pci-e slot, but maybe all cards have been for testing, right?


----------



## samin62

I just got myself a EVGA GTX 780 TI Superclocked

Ran the 3DMark 2013 Fire Strike and the score can 8396. But Guru3D showed 10824? Is my CPU limiting my card?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2197649


----------



## Fniz92

I'm having the weirdest issues with my 780 Ti right now and it's pissing me off.
After 20-25 min of gaming my PC will freeze and a thousand multi colored squares appears on the screen then gives me the "Nvidia driver have stopped responding", is my card dying?


----------



## reppel

Quote:
Originally Posted by *samin62* 

I just got myself a EVGA GTX 780 TI Superclocked

Ran the 3DMark 2013 Fire Strike and the score can 8396. But Guru3D showed 10824? Is my CPU limiting my card?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2197649

My guess is your amd cpu is bottlenecking the system. Maybe the memory a bit too, but mostly the processor. Test doing another run and see if the cpu is running at 100%, and what the 780ti is clocking at the same time.


----------



## reppel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fniz92*
> 
> I'm having the weirdest issues with my 780 Ti right now and it's pissing me off.
> After 20-25 min of gaming my PC will freeze and a thousand multi colored squares appears on the screen then gives me the "Nvidia driver have stopped responding", is my card dying?


multi colored squares might be memory. Try underclocking it a bit and testing again.


----------



## Fniz92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reppel*
> 
> multi colored squares might be memory. Try underclocking it a bit and testing again.


Yeah I thought so, i'll try doing that.


----------



## samin62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reppel*
> 
> My guess is your amd cpu is bottlenecking the system. Maybe the memory a bit too, but mostly the processor. Test doing another run and see if the cpu is running at 100%, and what the 780ti is clocking at the same time.


The cpu is OCed to 4.4ghz. Memory is at 1866mhz

how do I check cpu and gpy usage during test run?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samin62*
> 
> The cpu is OCed to 4.4ghz. Memory is at 1866mhz
> 
> how do I check cpu and gpy usage during test run?


First off, don't waste your time running the first two tests. The only ones you should be interested in are Firestrike and Firestrike extreme.

Second, ignore the overall score that reviews report because the cpu plays a part in it and for some reason they only report overall score.

Look at your gpu score. It's 12066 which is right about where a stock 780 Ti should be.

There is no doubt that the cpu is holding you back some but you're right in range.

For check gpu usage, use the evga precision-x tool from their website. It's almost the same thing as msi afterburner.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rodman*
> 
> Hey man I think I figured out what the problem is with this EVGA Sli Pro Bridge. They don't like to work with my overclocked monitor. Just got another one today with Amazon return policy and same problem. Will work at 60hz but once I bump it up will start to flicker and crash with games and benchmarks. It sucks since I now have to return both of them and get a refund. Really like the look they give but not worth it. The one that came with my motherboard work perfect.


Looking into it, are you using the ToastyX patch?


----------



## mxthunder

got my backplate installed tonight.

ended up putting some thermal pads over the vrm area like suggested in this thread. the backplate came with 2 sticks of .5mm so I used those stacked up.


----------



## samin62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> First off, don't waste your time running the first two tests. The only ones you should be interested in are Firestrike and Firestrike extreme.
> 
> Second, ignore the overall score that reviews report because the cpu plays a part in it and for some reason they only report overall score.
> 
> Look at your gpu score. It's 12066 which is right about where a stock 780 Ti should be.
> 
> There is no doubt that the cpu is holding you back some but you're right in range.
> 
> For check gpu usage, use the evga precision-x tool from their website. It's almost the same thing as msi afterburner.


evga precision isn't coming up in BF4


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

64bit limitation of the OSD unfortunately.


----------



## samin62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> 64bit limitation of the OSD unfortunately.


so which games can display it?

Crysis 3?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samin62*
> 
> evga precision isn't coming up in BF4


AB beta 18 with RTSS 6.0 supports BF4! You can use precisionX for your OC and AB for monitoring purposes! Do not enable "unlock voltage control" in AB settings and disable precisionX monitoring in settings or in RTSS! Go to monitoring in AB settiings and choose the graphs you want to show in the OSD!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> got my backplate installed tonight.
> 
> ended up putting some thermal pads over the vrm area like suggested in this thread. the backplate came with 2 sticks of .5mm so I used those stacked up.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Good idea, Ti owners don't need those Titan backplate ram pads anyhow.
Looks really good, much better than the nekked pcb.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rkinslo*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are pictures of the card
> 
> rkinslo


I should had asked you if it had 8 and 6 pins or 2x 8pin. Since its 2x 8pin then is basically the same as a Palit Jetstream for the already mentioned reasons that Palit owns them etc etc.

Even the pcb is just like the Palit Jetstream. Even the measure/mod/volt points on the left on the 1st photo are the same. So is the soldering on the card.

Even the bios are the same one's that my card came with.









You will find the .0E bios of the 780Ti Jestream on the 1st page. Have fun and post some scores and overclocks!


----------



## ladick666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> You did slide the voltage up to 1.212v didn't you? (just double checking)


No, I think 1,200 is too much for the plant voltage. If anyone has this card, how much voltage boosters holds?


----------



## DStealth

Seems we're doomed...damn you Nvidia and you pure tricks to limit people.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unwinder;4743295*
> Who said that you're supposed to get more than NVIDIA limit? That was the question of luck for 780/Titan owners to get direct NCP4206 control mode because MSI needed that for one custom design Lightning model. Expecting the same for reference design 780Ti is pointless.


----------



## Uberbob102000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Seems we're doomed...damn you Nvidia and you pure tricks to limit people.


Man, I'm not going to lie, he kinda comes of a complete jackass in that statement.

EDIT: Well I guess I see where he's coming from, especially since his paycheck probably comes from MSI now. Still though


----------



## HeyBear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Seems we're doomed...damn you Nvidia and you pure tricks to limit people.










Skyn3t's new bios changes having no affect on the voltage limits I take it?
It certainly is disappointing considering cards on the same architecture are not limited to the same extent. Would have been better if they just made all the changes with Maxwell. I'm not privvy to any RMA reports or testing done by Nvidia though, maybe there's a valid reason for this, maybe...


----------



## brandon6199

Leak testing


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Seems we're doomed...damn you *Nvidia and you pure tricks to limit people*.


You are taking things from emotions side but this is business, nvidia cares about $$$$ not about our needs! they are not limiting anything, its just a different design, like Alexei (Unwinder) stated we got lucky with titan/780 NCP4206! We are not being scammed, we bought the cards as advertized didnt we?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uberbob102000*
> 
> Man, I'm not going to lie, he kinda comes of a *complete jackass in that statement*.
> 
> EDIT: Well I guess I see where he's coming from, especially *since his paycheck probably comes from MSI now*. Still though


Unwinder is harsh but he´s right! and he´s not on the take by MSI! He´s a medical software developer, his work for MSI is just a side gig! he stated that many times!
And remember if it wasnt for him, there was no volt mod, he was the one that shared the settings to make it happen!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeyBear*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Skyn3t's new bios changes having no affect on the voltage limits I take it?*
> It certainly is disappointing *considering cards on the same architecture are not limited to the same extent*. Would have been better if they just made all the changes with Maxwell. I'm not privvy to any RMA reports or testing done by Nvidia though, maybe there's a valid reason for this, maybe...


Yes it unlocks up to 1,212V, its stated in the OP!

"vBios GTX 780 Ti
Version 80.80.30.00.80 - 80.80.30.00.01
Base core clock 1045Mhz
Disabled boost
3d voltage adjustable
*1.212v unlocked*
Fan Idle 20%
Fan bumped to 100%"

More than this is not possible even as its the same architecture like you say but you forgot that its not the architecture being limiting factor here but power management and that changes from card to card, if you want to control that you should buy a lightning or a classified! You get what you payed for anything you get extra comes from our free time (and others that dedicate their time to modding)
Nvidia doesnt care about you or me, they care about the money we give them, so, we have to choose very carefully what we buy before we buy, in the Ti case unfortunately its not possible!
Right now the only cards with good perspective are the non-reference! Unfortunately 780Ti reference will not have voltage control over 1,212V!

Cheers all

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> 
> 
> Leak testing


Looking good!








Show us more pics when you get it up and running!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## HeyBear

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yes it unlocks up to 1,212V, its stated in the OP!
> 
> "vBios GTX 780 Ti
> Version 80.80.30.00.80 - 80.80.30.00.01
> Base core clock 1045Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> *1.212v unlocked*
> Fan Idle 20%
> Fan bumped to 100%"
> 
> More than this is not possible even as its the same architecture like you say but you forgot that its not the architecture being limiting factor here but power management and that changes from card to card, if you want to control that you should buy a lightning or a classified! You get what you payed for anything you get extra comes from our free time (and others that dedicate their time to modding)
> Nvidia doesnt care about you or me, they care about the money we give them, so, we have to choose very carefully what we buy before we buy, in the Ti case unfortunately its not possible!
> Right now the only cards with good perspective are the non-reference! Unfortunately 780Ti reference will not have voltage control over 1,212V!
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)






Hi, OccamRazor,

Didn't mean to come across as ungrateful, sorry. I'm aware of the 1.212V unlock and the rest, just referring to Skyn3t's recent posts suggesting that he might be getting somewhere with voltages beyond that.

I fancied water cooling this time around, so unfortunately availability becomes a big issue, not just extra money for custom pcb's







Nothing's ever simple...


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You are taking things from emotions side but this is business, nvidia cares about $$$$ not about our needs!


Right it's a business...limiting exceptionally the users buying your the top of the line card(product) in opposite to all others...sure and not even to mention the competitor ones








Not complaining so much, cos my card OC pretty decent, but if it was a dud with [email protected](since there are some) and was jumping from 780 which was @1200+ 24/7 i have to argue and let my emotions a lot for the lack of voltage control...









Edit: And while the site title is OCN not many ones hovering around are concern(giving a ...) about "we bought the cards as advertised didn't we" IMO


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> More than this is not possible even as its the same architecture like you say but you forgot that its not the architecture being limiting factor here but power management and that changes from card to card, if you want to control that you should buy a lightning or a classified! You get what you payed for anything you get extra comes from our free time (and others that dedicate their time to modding)
> Nvidia doesnt care about you or me, they care about the money we give them, so, we have to choose very carefully what we buy before we buy, in the Ti case unfortunately its not possible!
> Right now the only cards with good perspective are the non-reference! Unfortunately 780Ti reference will not have voltage control over 1,212V!


If nvidia has blocked Ti overvolt to prevent too high overclock's performances in comparison to Maxwell, I will wait AMD cards for next upgrade.








The limit on all cards of family is a choice, the limit on last model only imho is a bad joke.


----------



## rkinslo

thank you for your help and information


----------



## rquinn19

Quote:
Originally Posted by *samin62* 

I just got myself a EVGA GTX 780 TI Superclocked

Ran the 3DMark 2013 Fire Strike and the score can 8396. But Guru3D showed 10824? Is my CPU limiting my card?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2197649

You graphics score is fine. It's your cpu...the physics score is low.


----------



## 50shadesofray

I am going to be ordering a backplate for my EVGA ACX pretty soon. I was wondering whether or not to get the EK http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc-titan-se-backplate-black.html or the one from EVGA. EVGA claims it CAN reduce temps up to 3 degrees Celsius. I do prefer the look of the EK one since it covers everything on the PCB.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *50shadesofray*
> 
> I am going to be ordering a backplate for my EVGA ACX pretty soon. I was wondering whether or not to get the EK http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc-titan-se-backplate-black.html or the one from EVGA. EVGA claims it CAN reduce temps up to 3 degrees Celsius. I do prefer the look of the EK one since it covers everything on the PCB.


If your on air only the EK backplate won't work. Need a water block.
Quote:


> PLEASE NOTE:
> - The backplate does not serve as a standalone unit!


Side note: Did your 780Ti ACX come with a high flow bracket? I've been reading EVGA website and found some do some don't. I'm going to order one soon just to have it even if it doesn't do anything for an open cooling unit.


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You are taking things from emotions side but this is business, nvidia cares about $$$$ not about our needs! they are not limiting anything, its just a different design, like Alexei (Unwinder) stated we got lucky with titan/780 NCP4206! We are not being scammed, we bought the cards as advertized didnt we?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unwinder is harsh but he´s right! and he´s not on the take by MSI! He´s a medical software developer, his work for MSI is just a side gig! he stated that many times!
> And remember if it wasnt for him, there was no volt mod, he was the one that shared the settings to make it happen!
> Yes it unlocks up to 1,212V, its stated in the OP!
> 
> "vBios GTX 780 Ti
> Version 80.80.30.00.80 - 80.80.30.00.01
> Base core clock 1045Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> *1.212v unlocked*
> Fan Idle 20%
> Fan bumped to 100%"
> 
> More than this is not possible even as its the same architecture like you say but you forgot that its not the architecture being limiting factor here but power management and that changes from card to card, if you want to control that you should buy a lightning or a classified! You get what you payed for anything you get extra comes from our free time (and others that dedicate their time to modding)
> Nvidia doesnt care about you or me, they care about the money we give them, so, we have to choose very carefully what we buy before we buy, in the Ti case unfortunately its not possible!
> Right now the only cards with good perspective are the non-reference! Unfortunately 780Ti reference will not have voltage control over 1,212V!
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


When was this announced? I usually comb through every post on this thread and I didnt see anything from skyn3t like that.
Last I heard, he was getting close.

on a side note, adding the backplate to my EK block increased temps 2* across the board.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeyBear*
> 
> 
> Hi, OccamRazor,
> 
> Didn't mean to come across as ungrateful, sorry. I'm aware of the 1.212V unlock and the rest, just referring to Skyn3t's recent posts suggesting that he might be getting somewhere with voltages beyond that.
> 
> I fancied water cooling this time around, so unfortunately availability becomes a big issue, not just extra money for custom pcb's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing's ever simple...


I know you didnt, dont worry!







Yes there was a hope but we found out that the crippled PCB along with the power management prevents any voltage beyond stock for the reference 780Ti!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Right it's a business...limiting exceptionally the users buying your the top of the line card(product) in opposite to all others...sure and not even to mention the competitor ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not complaining so much, cos my card OC pretty decent, but if it was a dud with [email protected](since there are some) and was jumping from 780 which was @1200+ 24/7 i have to argue and let my emotions a lot for the lack of voltage control...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: And while the site title is OCN not many ones hovering around are concern(giving a ...) about "we bought the cards as advertised didn't we" IMO


Nvidia of course is limiting the cards, to prevent RMA´s that reduce the profits, thats why they have reference cards and custom ones all for a price of course! all for profit!
My titans are duds! [email protected],212V but they go above [email protected],40V, if we didnt have the volt mod i already had sold them and would be buying the Kingpin cards (which i am!







)
This is just a matter of taking advantage of what we can, in this case was MSI need to overvolt their lightning that made Unwinder code the NCP4206 into AB, later that info leaked and here we are!
Enter Maxwell later this year and without a doubt we will face more trouble to OC the cards but same story, some cards cant be OC´ed, some definitely will! Thats why we are here! thats the beauty of OC and the *true OCN nature!*








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> If nvidia has blocked Ti overvolt to prevent too high overclock's performances in comparison to Maxwell, I will wait AMD cards for next upgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The limit on all cards of family is a choice, the limit on last model only imho is a bad joke.


Allow me to disagree! Respecting your vision i see always an increase of 20/25% each new architecture, so, i dont think GM117 (the first cut down core that will come out this year) will be that weak, let alone the full core! but nevertheless 780SLI will be a force to recon in the next 2 years as i believe we will see this year (probably) a GTX 790 and depending on AMD response to Maxwell, we will see the full GM110(?) core 1Q 2015! All reference cards are voltage limited! the Titan/780 was an exception, if you want voltage control do for the more expensive custom cards, as IMHO will be something we will see more often in the future; reference cards locked down and more expensive custom cards voltage unlocked! Anyway we will be here trying to unlock them for you all!









Cheers all

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> got my backplate installed tonight.
> 
> ended up putting some thermal pads over the vrm area like suggested in this thread. the backplate came with 2 sticks of .5mm so I used those stacked up.
> photos removed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /quote]
> And, does the backplate warm up nicely where you put the thermal pads?


----------



## Linde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a joke? There's a sticker on one of the four screws needed to remove the heatsink fan. You can't see it, but it says, "Warranty Void If Removed." Someone please tell me this is not real.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MSIalex*
> 
> If the PCB or cooling solution is modified in any way, warranty is void.
> 
> Please note the exact language terms: if you add waterblock and send it back to warranty with the stock heatsink missing, warranty void. Warranty can only be done on the card WE SOLD YOU, IN THE ORIGINAL CONDITION... a lot of people fail to realize this. But you can swap stuff out as you wish.


Taken from here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/919567/ask-me-anything-msi-and-nvidia-related/30#post_12075663


----------



## Jodiuh

That post is 3 yrs old.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> on a side note, adding the backplate to my EK block increased temps 2* across the board.


That's odd.
I've always put backplates on my cards for the pcb reinforcement, and appearance, not really expecting any temp. improvements.
But it seems strange that the temps. would increase with a backplate. I put mine on with the block, so I can't say if there was any difference in temps. without it.
I wonder if using the thermal pads on the back of the pcb has anything to do with that, idk.


----------



## cdoublejj

If you SLI 2 TIs do you still only get 3gb of usable vram?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> If you SLI 2 TIs do you still only get 3gb of usable vram?


yes


----------



## VSG

Yes, because the memory is shared in parallel with both cards.


----------



## eXXon

How much faster is a 1150MHz 780Ti to a 1150MHz 780 (stock mem 7k vs 6k) in modern titles @ 1080p & 1440p ?

Is it safe to say 20-25% depending on title?


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> That's odd.
> I've always put backplates on my cards for the pcb reinforcement, and appearance, not really expecting any temp. improvements.
> But it seems strange that the temps. would increase with a backplate. I put mine on with the block, so I can't say if there was any difference in temps. without it.
> I wonder if using the thermal pads on the back of the pcb has anything to do with that, idk.


Same here. I think its mostly because the backplate does not make contact with the GPU or PCB at all (aside from where I put the pads) and there for it is only trapping hot air underneath it, rather than dissipating heat.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> If you SLI 2 TIs do you still only get 3gb of usable vram?


szeged and geggeg are correct.

Each GPU handles one frame at a time, alternating back and forth, so only 3 GB of VRAM will be used effectively per frame.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> How much faster is a 1150MHz 780Ti to a 1150MHz 780 (stock mem 7k vs 6k) in modern titles @ 1080p & 1440p ?
> 
> Is it safe to say 20-25% depending on title?


Clock for clock it's supposed to be 20 to 25% faster. I'd like to see some actual in-game FPS numbers myself comparing them at the same clock speed (1202 would be perfect). I'm on the fence about upgrading to a 780ti.


----------



## Netherwind

Guys, I need your advice.

I got tired of my poor OC results with my Palit card and got the possibility to sell it off for almost as much as I bought it.

A TL;DR regarding my OC attempts with Palit 780Ti Jetstream was that I first managed to complete a Heaven at 1242/7400 but when I played games the would crash eventually. I lowered to 1232/7400 but after 2hrs of gameplay I would get a crash. Then I tried Skyn3ts BIOS but regardless if I added voltages or at Powertarget at 200% the card wouldn't be stable at anything over 1210/7400. So I swiched back to stock BIOS and well, it mostly accepts 1220/7400.

Honestly, the fan is very loud (close to the sound my 680SLI Refs were emitting) for a 700€ card at 75 degrees which is what I get OCd. Even in stock mode I wondered why it was hitting 72 degrees. Also the fan was making a high pitch sound at certain RPM.

So, I got the choice to buy two cards, either the Gigabyte 780Ti Windforce OC (8+8pin version) or the EVGA 780Ti OC ACX.
I'll sell my Palit for 662€, the Gigabyte costs 743€ and the EVGA 754€.

Now to my question: Do you guys think its worth buying either of these cards (80-90€ addition) and hopefully hit 1250/7800 (24/7 clock) or something? Or should I just stick with my Palit and accept the fact that I won't get higher than 1220ish and have a noisy machine?

Note that I came from 680SLI so I've already spent 230€ "upgrading" (since I sold mine for 230 a piece).


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Clock for clock it's supposed to be 20 to 25% faster. I'd like to see some actual in-game FPS numbers myself comparing them at the same clock speed (1202 would be perfect). I'm on the fence about upgrading to a 780ti.


Here's a start. Did some tests awhile back.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1453911/780-vs-780-ti-performance-in-4-tests-in-the-same-rig/0_20


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Clock for clock it's supposed to be 20 to 25% faster. I'd like to see some actual in-game FPS numbers myself comparing them at the same clock speed (1202 would be perfect). I'm on the fence about upgrading to a 780ti.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Here's a start. Did some tests awhile back.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1453911/780-vs-780-ti-performance-in-4-tests-in-the-same-rig/0_20


Cheers


----------



## doctakedooty

So added a 3rd 780Ti today still got to orr my blocks and having to make new sleeves for the pcie power wires so it still in progress


----------



## Garrett1974NL

I have the MSI as well... taking off the screws isn't that hard without damaging the sticker








http://i.imgur.com/C9o1l1O.jpg
Just use this with some rubber on both sides so you don't damage the screws








http://cdn.toolstation.com/images/130215-NL/images/library/stock/webbig/68981.jpg


----------



## Leopard2lx

does the 780 TI currently have the 1.3v mod available?

also, is it worh getting the reference version? overclocking is important but will be on air. can the reference cooler keep it cool enough to get a decent overclock?

thanks


----------



## Rodman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Looking into it, are you using the ToastyX patch?


Yes I am. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> does the 780 TI currently have the 1.3v mod available?
> 
> also, is it worh getting the reference version? overclocking is important but will be on air. can the reference cooler keep it cool enough to get a decent overclock?
> 
> thanks


No
Yes
Yes

But consider that could come to you a crappy 780ti Like mine, [email protected] w/ 1,212v that can be beaten by a 780 classy/light/softmodded titan

Just the silicon lottery


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> does the 780 TI currently have the 1.3v mod available?
> 
> also, is it worh getting the reference version? overclocking is important but will be on air. can the reference cooler keep it cool enough to get a decent overclock?
> 
> thanks


All 780 ti reference are locked at max 1.212v. Classified 780 ti is good up to 1.4v and I think there or others that can overvolt slightly via software but most 780 ti cards will have to be hard modded to pass 1.212 volts


----------



## samin62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rquinn19*
> 
> You graphics score is fine. It's your cpu...the physics score is low.


this is reflecting in game though?

I went through the same section of Crysis 3 as Guru3D. They get average 62 while I got 48 to 52. TBH, its kinda bummer


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samin62*
> 
> this is reflecting in game though?
> 
> I went through the same section of Crysis 3 as Guru3D. They get average 62 while I got 48 to 52. TBH, its kinda bummer


Is you AMD chip overclocked?


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> How much faster is a 1150MHz 780Ti to a 1150MHz 780 (stock mem 7k vs 6k) in modern titles @ 1080p & 1440p ?
> 
> Is it safe to say 20-25% depending on title?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Clock for clock it's supposed to be 20 to 25% faster. I'd like to see some actual in-game FPS numbers myself comparing them at the same clock speed (1202 would be perfect). I'm on the fence about upgrading to a 780ti.


I will try to do 1202Mhz/7000Mhz clock 4 clock on both cards(Jetstream 780Ti vs 780 Windforce) before I sell it. No promises tho. But I will try if I find some time.









I will test a few in-games performance(BF4, FC3, C3, TR, B:I NFS etc etc), synthetics, games benchmarks etc.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Netherwind*
> 
> Guys, I need your advice.
> 
> I got tired of my poor OC results with my Palit card and got the possibility to sell it off for almost as much as I bought it.
> 
> A TL;DR regarding my OC attempts with Palit 780Ti Jetstream was that I first managed to complete a Heaven at 1242/7400 but when I played games the would crash eventually. I lowered to 1232/7400 but after 2hrs of gameplay I would get a crash. Then I tried Skyn3ts BIOS but regardless if I added voltages or at Powertarget at 200% the card wouldn't be stable at anything over 1210/7400. So I swiched back to stock BIOS and well, it mostly accepts 1220/7400.
> 
> Honestly, the fan is very loud (close to the sound my 680SLI Refs were emitting) for a 700€ card at 75 degrees which is what I get OCd. Even in stock mode I wondered why it was hitting 72 degrees. Also the fan was making a high pitch sound at certain RPM.
> 
> So, I got the choice to buy two cards, either the Gigabyte 780Ti Windforce OC (8+8pin version) or the EVGA 780Ti OC ACX.
> I'll sell my Palit for 662€, the Gigabyte costs 743€ and the EVGA 754€.
> 
> Now to my question: Do you guys think its worth buying either of these cards (80-90€ addition) and hopefully hit 1250/7800 (24/7 clock) or something? Or should I just stick with my Palit and accept the fact that I won't get higher than 1220ish and have a noisy machine?
> 
> Note that I came from 680SLI so I've already spent 230€ "upgrading" (since I sold mine for 230 a piece).


I would sell it imo. Its obvious you are not satisfied with it and keeping it will only make things worse it and you will be unhappy.

As I already said, order one from an EU shop. Paying 750euros for 780Ti is tooooo much when you can get them for 575-650euro.


----------



## samin62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Is you AMD chip overclocked?


yea, to 4.4 Ghz Stable


----------



## kalleklovn12

Finally! Watercooled GTX 780Ti at 1340/1890 stable. Happy times











Also, just orderer a second rad for the top. Exciting!


----------



## Netherwind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> I will try to do 1202Mhz/7000Mhz clock 4 clock on both cards(Jetstream 780Ti vs 780 Windforce) before I sell it. No promises tho. But I will try if I find some time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will test a few in-games performance(BF4, FC3, C3, TR, B:I NFS etc etc), synthetics, games benchmarks etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would sell it imo. Its obvious you are not satisfied with it and keeping it will only make things worse it and you will be unhappy.
> 
> As I already said, order one from an EU shop. Paying 750euros for 780Ti is tooooo much when you can get them for 575-650euro.


What the hell? You do 1300MHz on your Palit? On water I presume?









Yea, I got your note







Unfortunately I cannot choose what shop to order from but when Maxwell arrives late this year I'll take that into consideration.

I think I'll sell it indeed. Too bad not having a powerful enough card.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Netherwind*
> 
> What the hell? You do 1300MHz on your Palit? On water I presume?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I got your note
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I cannot choose what shop to order from but when Maxwell arrives late this year I'll take that into consideration.
> 
> I think I'll sell it indeed. Too bad not having a powerful enough card.


Nuh, its 100% fan on air.









Also I can bench at well above 1300 but game stable is about 1280Mhz,

Also I have sent you the links of the place where I bought mine in case you are interested.

The difference in VAT is just 36euros from ours here(was 18% and the @@ made it 19% a few days ago).


----------



## SardaukarHades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> No
> Yes
> Yes
> 
> But consider that could come to you a crappy 780ti Like mine, [email protected] w/ 1,212v that can be beaten by a 780 classy/light/softmodded titan
> 
> Just the silicon lottery


Depends where you live. Got my first crash yesterday on bf4 my guess it was overheating. But I live in australia and man it is sooooooo hot at the moment. 38 today :S

Running + 190 core and 200+ on mem with a ref design. Need to watercool the beast!


----------



## ovard

Hey guys, why's my MSI stuck at 1.175V? My Windforce did not do this









Anyways, I'm at 1256 MHZ gpu and 7100 MHZ mem, still testing but I think it's pretty much at it's limit









Again, whyyyyy 1.175V?

Sincerely.

EDIT: HM....now the core MHZ is jumping around a bit, and the voltage is hitting 1.212 at times. Any idea what's up?


----------



## ablearcher

Huh, none of the local stores in my area had one in stock. Luckily, Amazon didn't have issues with their inventory. I've decided to give the venerable GTX580 an early retirement.


----------



## iatacs19

I flashed my reference evga 780Ti to the evga 780Ti SC BIOS. It seems to be running without problems so far.

EVGA Reference:

3D Minimum boost clock: 928MHz
3D Highest boost clock: 1001MHz

EVGA Superclocked BIOS:

3D Minimum boost clock: 980MHz
3D Highest boost clock: 1111MHz

This is without any overclocking, just the 2 stock BIOS' compared to each other.

During the BIOS update I did see a PCI Subsystem ID mismatch warning, but it flashed without issues.

PCI Subsystem ID: 3842.2883 (Reference)
PCI Subsystem ID: 3842.2881 (Superclocked)

(At first I tried to edit the Reference BIOS using Kepler BIOS Tweaker v1.26, but the Boost Clock Table is not editable like you would expect it, so I had to resort to flashing the Superclocked BIOS directly to keep the original behavior of the Boost tables as to not mess with Boost 2.0 scheme.)


----------



## mikados

Greetings, there Palit gtx 780Ti Reference model 80.80.30.00.01. Prompt what to flash bios that GTX 780 Reference model 80.80.30.00.80 or Palit GTX 780
80.80.30.00.01.


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> So added a 3rd 780Ti today still got to orr my blocks and having to make new sleeves for the pcie power wires so it still in progress


Damn..


----------



## LuckyDuck69

I jumped on the Asus DCII cards.. they came in today. Now I'm just waiting for EK to release the blocks for them.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Wow guys what a difference windows 8.1 makes. All the games play perfect now... im just in shock that that os is as smooth and fast as it is. Modded it to be like w7 and now im feel good about it. Just wish that ssd i installed it on wasnt failing. 3 bad sectors. So i guess i get to reinstall it all tonight again. Im telln ya tho if your having bf4 problems spend the money and upgrade...... metro sucks but u can make it just like win7.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Wow guys what a difference windows 8.1 makes. All the games play perfect now... im just in shock that that os is as smooth and fast as it is. Modded it to be like w7 and now im feel good about it. Just wish that ssd i installed it on wasnt failing. 3 bad sectors. So i guess i get to reinstall it all tonight again. Im telln ya tho if your having bf4 problems spend the money and upgrade...... metro sucks but u can make it just like win7.


[email protected] I've been on 7Pro 64 and have had Zero problems with any game I play, including BF4. Did you do a clean install of 7 to see if you hadn't screwed something up with it?? Cuz there is no way on gods green earth I'll put any version of 8 on any of my PCs again. Last test for me was a week ago, it's still junk.


----------



## kalleklovn12

They say that with W8.0/1 bf4 frames increases 10-20 fps. That is alot. Worth the upgrade for me.


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Wow guys what a difference windows 8.1 makes. All the games play perfect now... im just in shock that that os is as smooth and fast as it is. Modded it to be like w7 and now im feel good about it. Just wish that ssd i installed it on wasnt failing. 3 bad sectors. So i guess i get to reinstall it all tonight again. Im telln ya tho if your having bf4 problems spend the money and upgrade...... metro sucks but u can make it just like win7.


Fon now no windows 8.1 for me...SweetFX is incompatible with dx11 games


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> [email protected] I've been on 7Pro 64 and have had Zero problems with any game I play, including BF4. Did you do a clean install of 7 to see if you hadn't screwed something up with it?? Cuz there is no way on gods green earth I'll put any version of 8 on any of my PCs again. Last test for me was a week ago, it's still junk.


Jim, I was with you 100% until maybe 3 weeks ago. I got the 8.1 upgrade on one of my laptops and I started noticing normal day to day stuff was just easier to do and took less time compared to Win 7 on another laptop with the same specs. I got a copy of Win 8 Pro upgrade that I will probably have on my new build. Of course I will be having it so I won't have to see none of that metro stuff at all though


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> [email protected] I've been on 7Pro 64 and have had Zero problems with any game I play, including BF4. Did you do a clean install of 7 to see if you hadn't screwed something up with it?? Cuz there is no way on gods green earth I'll put any version of 8 on any of my PCs again. Last test for me was a week ago, it's still junk.


Iv been using win 7 since the first beta came out.. Love it, but with its very noticeable the difference this os is on my system.. Might be cause its more optimized for amd cpu's? But 10fps more give or take and no dips or drops.. I stay at 80~100fps all the time.. Biggest dip iv seen is in the 70's.. Windows 7 i would see dips in the 30's sometimes, then pop back up to 100..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalleklovn12*
> 
> They say that with W8.0/1 bf4 frames increases 10-20 fps. That is alot. Worth the upgrade for me.


Ya its about 10fps for me, on the average side anyways.. Max side I dont see a increase its always in the high 80's low 90's for the average.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> Fon now no windows 8.1 for me...SweetFX is incompatible with dx11 games


Never use it.. It makes the game look a bit better but not enough for me to use it..


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalleklovn12*
> 
> They say that with W8.0/1 bf4 frames increases 10-20 fps. That is alot. Worth the upgrade for me.


On my machine, the FPS on BF4 was within margin of error between 7Pro and 8.1 Pro

So for me, definitely NOT worth the cost, especially with all the other issues I've had with it.

Glad you thought it was worth it for you though.

As to 8.1 being more optimized for AMD, there was a less than 2% change in testing on Vishera CPUs between 7 and 8.1, I would never personally own an AMD CPU so I can't say if it helped them or not, but the testing reviews from MaxPC and CPU and other online resources didn't pan out AMDs claim for 10-15% improvements going to the new OS.....


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> [email protected] I've been on 7Pro 64 and have had Zero problems with any game I play, including BF4. Did you do a clean install of 7 to see if you hadn't screwed something up with it?? Cuz there is no way on gods green earth I'll put any version of 8 on any of my PCs again. Last test for me was a week ago, it's still junk.


What did your test show the increase was trying win7 to 8.1 I been debating people swear its worth it but I would like to hear peoples increase. To see if it is worth it I am not a fan of 8.1 I like good stable and proven os hints why I am still on 7 premium.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Well the MCW82 gpu block is performing as expected (temporary till the EK + backplate arrives)
Setting the D5 pump from 1 to 5 makes ±4c difference, this loop consists of a 3930K @ 4,8GHz @ 1,33/1,34v HT on and now a 780Ti. Rads are Phobya Xtreme 200x200mm and Phobya Xtreme 400x200mm, 700rpm fans on them, 4 in total. Haven't seen higher than 36c in Heaven with 1.212v for now, that's with a room temp of about 22c.
I do have a fan blowing on the side of the card... the MSI cooling solution of the memory and vrm leaves room for improvement, hence the fan


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> What did your test show the increase was trying win7 to 8.1 I been debating people swear its worth it but I would like to hear peoples increase. To see if it is worth it I am not a fan of 8.1 I like good stable and proven os hints why I am still on 7 premium.


I only play FPS and do benches, between the two os'es on exact same system, clean installs for both, BF4 I gained 2-3fps on 8.1, COD:ghosts I lost 4fps with 8.1, various benchmarks panned out the same way, some higher by 1-2%, some equal, and some lower by 1-2%. So, I've decided to wait for windows 9, which is slated for a late summer release this year, the leaks have shown that it will be a dual install disk that will allow choice of metro or standard interface at install. Every iteration of 8 sucks, and NEEDS 3rd party software to make it usable for most people, that's part of the whole reason PC makers are offering the windows 7 "downgrade" now. People don't want to be pushed to learn a new interface on a desktop and laptop that doesn't have a touchscreen.


----------



## CroakV

I spent five bucks on Start8, spent 2 minutes setting the options, and now I never ever look at Metro, system runs just as good, there's some nice new features, boots a lot faster (which for people like us always dicking around in BIOS is a godsend), no driver worries, stable as a rock, and yes, performance went up for me in BF4 by a fair bit (with CF 7970's, have only used 8.1 with my 780Ti setup).


----------



## mcg75

I lost 400 gpu points in Firestrike and 3 fps in Hitman going from Win 8 to Win 8.1

I've even repeated the test after reinstalling and same results.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> I spent five bucks on Start8, spent 2 minutes setting the options, and now I never ever look at Metro, system runs just as good, there's some nice new features, boots a lot faster (which for people like us always dicking around in BIOS is a godsend), no driver worries, stable as a rock, and yes, performance went up for me in BF4 by a fair bit (with CF 7970's, have only used 8.1 with my 780Ti setup).


I installed classic shell as soon as i boot up, I cant even figure out how to get to metro it does such a good job...


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I lost 400 gpu points in Firestrike and 3 fps in Hitman going from Win 8 to Win 8.1
> 
> I've even repeated the test after reinstalling and same results.


Interesting... Both my min and max FPS in BF4 went up when upgrading from Win7 x64 to Win8.1 x64. I never installed Win8, went right to 8.1.


----------



## CroakV

I think I lost a bit on Firestrike too, but I don't _play_ Firestrike.


----------



## doctakedooty

Well I am on wins 7. 3 780TI running at 1239/7600 a 4930k at 4.6 ghz and 2133 mhz ram. Everything is on ssd samsung pros running a 1440p monitor at 120hz my setting in bf4 is 100 percent resolution everything on ultra aa turn it off its actually slightly worse performance gpus run at 97 percent usage and I jump from 189 fps to 102 fps at times I have seen 98fps one time. Any ideas on that one I have tried every optimization I can find on google. I was in a quest for 120fps steady and going surround vision I can't even do that because I can't even get 1 screen to level fps out without massive dips. Any ideas.

Btw I know its just 1 game and I have many more I can play but its just the one I enjoy the most right now.


----------



## wiredg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> I have tried every optimization I can find on google.


Now, *there's* your problem.

But seriously, you should get a steady 120 fps easily with your hardware. Heck, you ought to get 120 with all that hardware at stock clocks or even underclocked.

Try using a frame rate cap. I prefer using RTSS but maybe the game has its own limiter. See if that helps smooth things out.

Another possibility is your OC is unstable, CPU, RAM, GPU, VRAM, or all four. An unstable OC sometimes shows up as poor game performance before things get all crashy.

Or maybe one of those "optimizations" you found on line is to blame? Did you have this problem before you started tweaking?


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wiredg*
> 
> Now, *there's* your problem.
> 
> But seriously, you should get a steady 120 fps easily with your hardware. Heck, you ought to get 120 with all that hardware at stock clocks or even underclocked.
> 
> Try using a frame rate cap. I prefer using RTSS but maybe the game has its own limiter. See if that helps smooth things out.
> 
> Another possibility is your OC is unstable, CPU, RAM, GPU, VRAM, or all four. An unstable OC sometimes shows up as poor game performance before things get all crashy.
> 
> Or maybe one of those "optimizations" you found on line is to blame? Did you have this problem before you started tweaking?


I have tried running stock everything, fresh os install,nv control panel adaptive vsync, in game vsync, remove the optimizations, oc everything ibt stable prime stable, evga oc scanner stable for gpus, memtest, I am just baffled honestly with the huge fps drops I have never have a game do this. I am out of ideas now


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> I have tried running stock everything, fresh os install,nv control panel adaptive vsync, in game vsync, remove the optimizations, oc everything ibt stable prime stable, evga oc scanner stable for gpus, memtest, I am just baffled honestly with the huge fps drops I have never have a game do this. I am out of ideas now


Prime/ibt/ bench stable is usually higher than game stable!!!!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> I have tried running stock everything, fresh os install,nv control panel adaptive vsync, in game vsync, remove the optimizations, oc everything ibt stable prime stable, evga oc scanner stable for gpus, memtest, I am just baffled honestly with the huge fps drops I have never have a game do this. I am out of ideas now


Try this: http://kickass.to/d3doverrider-dx11-rar-t8230844.html#

D3DOverrider DX11; Skupples posted it in the Titans thread to resolve a similar problem!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Try this: http://kickass.to/d3doverrider-dx11-rar-t8230844.html#
> 
> D3DOverrider DX11; Skupples posted it in the Titans thread to resolve a similar problem!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Alright I will give it a shot I have tried everything else lol. Thanks ed


----------



## Dantrax

Did any one else notice that the latest NVidia drivers ver.332.21 finally enable pcie3.0?


----------



## 50shadesofray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dantrax*
> 
> Did any one else notice that the latest NVidia drivers ver.332.21 finally enable pcie3.0?


wont make a difference for me since im still rocking bloomfield


----------



## Dantrax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *50shadesofray*
> 
> wont make a difference for me since im still rocking bloomfield


Rock-On my brother


----------



## 50shadesofray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dantrax*
> 
> Rock-On my brother


I shall, but nice catch on that pci 3.0. most people would have overlooked that


----------



## Dantrax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *50shadesofray*
> 
> I shall, but nice catch on that pci 3.0. most people would have overlooked that


I was getting tired of hitting up regedit every time I upgraded my drivers but when I ran the gpuz render test I realized I didn't have to do that any more. Finally thanks NVidia.


----------



## TobbbeSWE

Checking in for a monthly question!

Is there any way to over-volt pass 1212mV yet on Reference cards?

I have 2 Evga 780Ti's that i wanna water-cool but it feels rather dumb when i cant over-volt them babys!









*EDIT*
I read a few pages back and saw the user *OccamRazor* clearing up the question i had.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TobbbeSWE*
> 
> Checking in for a monthly question!
> 
> Is there any way to over-volt pass 1212mV yet on Reference cards?
> 
> I have 2 Evga 780Ti's that i wanna water-cool but it feels rather dumb when i cant over-volt them babys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT*
> I read a few pages back and saw the user *OccamRazor* clearing up the question i had.


By this weekend I will have the final answer for everyone.


----------



## TobbbeSWE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> By this weekend I will have the final answer for everyone.


Me and lots of others Ref buyers would be forever great full!
Overvolting Ref cards have never been a big problem until the 780Ti so its not so weird that many bought them when they got released.

Best regards from Enthusiast in Sweden!


----------



## rquinn19

Anyway to get over the stock power limit on the MSI twin frozr?

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## sporti

I have a Evga 780ti SC ACX with skyn3t Bios.
I can get it max. to 1202MHz/3850MHz with 1,125V and stock Fan Setting/Curve.
So the Card is 100% Game Stable for many weeks now.
While gaming Bf4 for hours the Card Temperature get up to 79/80° max.

Is that a good or bad OC result. My ASIC is about 74%.

What are your results with Air Cooling. Is it possible to get more OC under Air ?

Is there more OC possible with a Classified 780ti under Air....?
I'm not sure whether I should buy a 780ti Classi and sell my SC ACX Card.


----------



## shinzwei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> By this weekend I will have the final answer for everyone.


I get the feeling we are all out of luck


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rquinn19*
> 
> Anyway to get over the stock power limit on the MSI twin frozr?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


Just flash the MSI BIOS over it, it's in the first post.
I can set it to 200% now


----------



## rquinn19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Just flash the MSI BIOS over it, it's in the first post.
> I can set it to 200% now


I figured there'd incompatibility issues with the different fans.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rquinn19*
> 
> I figured there'd incompatibility issues with the different fans.


Noticed nothing out of the ordinary...


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinzwei*
> 
> I get the feeling we are all out of luck


Most likely. Since there are Classifieds and Kingpin 780Ti's I don't think we'll get anywhere with this restriction imposed. At best, a BIOS that removes Boost and keeps constant 1.212v. Guess that would be better than nothing for some of us.


----------



## Norlig

Soooo....

That LLC hack bluescreened my Pc, and almost made me not able to start it up again.

Then when I logged in, Explorer.exe would not start, had to start it manually,

I lost internett connection, and had no access to my files, could not even isntall malwarebytes...

Any1 willing to test it? its the link in the first post.


----------



## Bluesnarf

Go into safe mode, remove the LLC binary in your startup folder and disable/uninstall MSI afterburner on startup and power cycle your system. I like to turn it off, switch off the PSU, hold the power button for 10 seconds, and then turn it back on. This same thing happened to me and that is how I fixed it. Also, you can reinstall MSI afterburner after that and it should work normally.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shinzwei*
> 
> I get the feeling we are all out of luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most likely. Since there are Classifieds and Kingpin 780Ti's I don't think we'll get anywhere with this restriction imposed. At best, a BIOS that removes Boost and keeps constant 1.212v. Guess that would be better than nothing for some of us.
Click to expand...

I agree. Regardless of the voltage restriction, it's been fun playing with the Ti. With sky's current bios, 1300MHz+ has been easy, and no boost to be concerned with.
Certainly a Classy or Kingpin would be great, but for me, 700 bucks, plus the cost of a block, was enough of a stretch.
It was worth it, though, for the performance this card has provided.


----------



## jorgitin02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> I agree. Regardless of the voltage restriction, it's been fun playing with the Ti. With sky's current bios, 1300MHz+ has been easy, and no boost to be concerned with.
> Certainly a Classy or Kingpin would be great, but for me, 700 bucks, plus the cost of a block, was enough of a stretch.
> It was worth it, though, for the performance this card has provided.


1300 ? lol mine can't even hit 1200 without crashing in tomb raider.


----------



## sporti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sporti*
> 
> I have a Evga 780ti SC ACX with skyn3t Bios.
> I can get it max. to 1202MHz/3850MHz with 1,125V and stock Fan Setting/Curve.
> So the Card is 100% Game Stable for many weeks now.
> While gaming Bf4 for hours the Card Temperature get up to 79/80° max.
> 
> Is that a good or bad OC result. My ASIC is about 74%.
> 
> What are your results with Air Cooling. Is it possible to get more OC under Air ?
> 
> Is there more OC possible with a Classified 780ti under Air....?
> I'm not sure whether I should buy a 780ti Classi and sell my SC ACX Card.


Nobody any suggestions for me...?


----------



## Redeemer

http://s1153.photobucket.com/user/sanjaysaini365/media/IMG_20140116_181328_zpsc5cd7d0b.jpg.html

Seeing all this AMD Mantle stuff makes me kinda regret this purchase, but hell I will buy a 290x as well!


----------



## rquinn19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redeemer*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1153.photobucket.com/user/sanjaysaini365/media/IMG_20140116_181328_zpsc5cd7d0b.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing all this AMD Mantle stuff makes me kinda regret this purchase, but hell I will buy a 290x as well!


Huh?? They'll be saying wait for Mantle after we see Maxwell...that should be your bigger concern. I stopped worrying about what's next a long time ago. If it's not at least in a reviewers hands I don't care


----------



## joeybuddy96

My trigger finger is hovering on the purchase button of an EVGA 780 Ti Classy, but the thing holding me back is the game deal--I really haven't been interested in the AC franchise at all and I'm not going to play it--I'd rather be playing BF4 or one of the other 200 games in my Steam library; and I know I'm probably not going to be able to sell or trade my code. I feel like I ought to wait until they start their next game promotion. So my question is--when is the next bundle deal going to start?

Also thinking of waiting until the Hydro Copper version is released; it will probably be cheaper than buying a discrete water block, and won't void the warranty if I get it directly from EVGA, but there's no word on when that will be.


----------



## CroakV

EVGA doesn't void warranty if you install a different cooler, as long as you have the original cooler to send back with the RMA.

And the Hydro Copper blocks suck _hard_ compared to the aftermarket solutions.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sporti*
> 
> I have a Evga 780ti SC ACX with skyn3t Bios.
> I can get it max. to 1202MHz/3850MHz with 1,125V and stock Fan Setting/Curve.
> So the Card is 100% Game Stable for many weeks now.
> While gaming Bf4 for hours the Card Temperature get up to 79/80° max.
> 
> Is that a good or bad OC result. My ASIC is about 74%.
> 
> What are your results with Air Cooling. Is it possible to get more OC under Air ?
> 
> Is there more OC possible with a Classified 780ti under Air....?
> I'm not sure whether I should buy a 780ti Classi and sell my SC ACX Card.


You are hitting the top temperature limit! unless you can lower the temperature i don't recommend any more OC! Try to lower room temperature! It works every time!








Buy the K|NGP|N when it gets out!
Check out thread here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1459307/official-evga-780-ti-classified-k-ngp-n-owners-club/0_100#post_21599063

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redeemer*
> 
> http://s1153.photobucket.com/user/sanjaysaini365/media/IMG_20140116_181328_zpsc5cd7d0b.jpg.html
> 
> Seeing all this *AMD Mantle* stuff makes me kinda regret this purchase, but hell I will buy a 290x as well!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rquinn19*
> 
> Huh?? They'll be saying *wait for Mantle after we see Maxwell*...that should be your bigger concern. I stopped worrying about what's next a long time ago. If it's not at least in a reviewers hands I don't care


Do you really think a company that cant make ends meet with their drivers will miraculously come up with a working API to improve games?
IMO it wont be a game changer! It will be like AMD drivers, hickups!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Redeemer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Do you really think a company that cant make ends meet with their drivers will miraculously come up with a working API to improve games?
> IMO it wont be a game changer! It will be like AMD drivers, hickups!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Agreed and thanks


----------



## tzvia

Maybe I should be asking this over in the water cooling section, but I finally retired my two 3gb EVGA 580s and upgraded to the EVGA 780ti SC ACX. It's been just over two years, and my two 580s just can't come close to what I am seeing with this beast. Anyway, it's on air now, but I am watering the CPU already and am going to be getting it under water as soon as I can figure out the block (already picked out a second rad). EK?, or can someone here suggest something else? Gonna have to read up on these overclocking threads, I don't bench, I game, so stability while getting what i can out of it in a 24/7 OC (and be happy with whatever I get as it's so much more than what I had before) is the goal.

So far I am stoked.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tzvia*
> 
> Maybe I should be asking this over in the water cooling section, but I finally retired my two 3gb EVGA 580s and upgraded to the EVGA 780ti SC ACX. It's been just over two years, and my two 580s just can't come close to what I am seeing with this beast. Anyway, it's on air now, but I am watering the CPU already and am going to be getting it under water as soon as I can figure out the block (already picked out a second rad). EK?, or can someone here suggest something else? Gonna have to read up on these overclocking threads, I don't bench, I game, so stability while getting what i can out of it in a 24/7 OC (and be happy with whatever I get as it's so much more than what I had before) is the goal.
> 
> So far I am stoked.


I do in the low 1200s on air game stable with resonable temps. So I would put on water somewhere in the 1200s maybe if you lucky 1300s. I think 1200s though should be attainable as that's what most get.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeybuddy96*
> 
> My trigger finger is hovering on the purchase button of an EVGA 780 Ti Classy, but the thing holding me back is the game deal--I really haven't been interested in the AC franchise at all and I'm not going to play it--I'd rather be playing BF4 or one of the other 200 games in my Steam library; and I know I'm probably not going to be able to sell or trade my code. I feel like I ought to wait until they start their next game promotion. So my question is--when is the next bundle deal going to start?
> 
> Also thinking of waiting until the Hydro Copper version is released; it will probably be cheaper than buying a discrete water block, and won't void the warranty if I get it directly from EVGA, but there's no word on when that will be.


Well, this bundle just started a week ago, and they usually run for several months.....

Go with ANY 3rd party block versus the hydro copper, (except the swiftechs, since it IS a hydro copper block) and you will be happy.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tzvia*
> 
> Maybe I should be asking this over in the water cooling section, but I finally retired my two 3gb EVGA 580s and upgraded to the EVGA 780ti SC ACX. It's been just over two years, and my two 580s just can't come close to what I am seeing with this beast. Anyway, it's on air now, but I am watering the CPU already and am going to be getting it under water as soon as I can figure out the block (already picked out a second rad). EK?, or can someone here suggest something else? Gonna have to read up on these overclocking threads, I don't bench, I game, so stability while getting what i can out of it in a 24/7 OC (and be happy with whatever I get as it's so much more than what I had before) is the goal.
> 
> So far I am stoked.


Waterblocks concerned go EK, the best to cool those VRM modules! Rads, i found out that Black Ice is very good! i tested one Black Ice stealth 120 VS a Alphacool 360 and found out that on load the alphacool only had 5/7C advantage!
And this is on 2 Titans, with the same pumps and reservoirs!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## joeybuddy96

There are several Stealth 120's, might be better to pick up the discussion in the cooling section of the forum.
http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g/c95/s159/list/p1/b215/Hardware_Labs-PC_Water_Cooling_Radiators-120mm_Single-Page1.html
I'd think that with the 14+3 configuration, it might require a different water block than would normally fit on a 780 Ti. The 780 vanilla has got to have a different configuration than the 780 Ti, I presume.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeybuddy96*
> 
> There are *several Stealth 120's*, might be better to pick up the discussion in the cooling section of the forum.
> http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g/c95/s159/list/p1/b215/Hardware_Labs-PC_Water_Cooling_Radiators-120mm_Single-Page1.html
> I'd think that with the *14+3 configuration*, it might require a *different water block than would normally fit on a 780 Ti*. *The 780 vanilla has got to have a different configuration than the 780 Ti,* I presume.


Im talking from my own experience with the rads, there is no discussion here to which one is better, tzvia asked for suggestions, i gave mine!
What do you mean 14+3 configuration? no one is talking about Classifieds here and EK makes waterblocks for 780Ti: http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/waterblock/3831109868621
So i guess you didn't understand my post?
Or perhaps you dont know well the GK110 VRM modules
Have a read from one of my posts:

_"It seems there is a little confusion about the cards VRM´s!

Here it goes:

Each phase requires to have 1 inductor but can have several mosfets, rectifiers and capacitors, so its easy to detect how many phases you have in your card:
The inductors are outlined in red as the voltage controller is listed too!



There are non reference 780Ti with 8+2 phases that use NCP4208 and Chill 8138, Palit 780Ti Jetstream comes to mind!"_

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Waterblocks concerned go EK, the best to cool those VRM modules! Rads, i found out that Black Ice is very good! i tested one Black Ice stealth 120 VS a Alphacool 360 and found out that on load the alphacool only had 5/7C advantage!
> And this is on 2 Titans, with the same pumps and reservoirs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Don't the black ice want high rpm fans I am looking for new rad to replace my ek 480s and 240 but want something quite (low rpm fans) but performs very well


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Don't the black ice want high rpm fans I am looking for new rad to replace my ek 480s and 240 but want something quite (low rpm fans) but performs very well


From my tests i found very high efficiency from the black ice due to their double fin design! As i have my water reservoirs, pumps and rads outside the house i have the fans at max rpm!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## brandon6199

Is this Valley score decent for 2 x GTX 780 Ti's in SLI?


----------



## rquinn19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Is this Valley score decent for 2 x GTX 780 Ti's in SLI?


Looking here I'd say it looks normal. Lowest SLI TI score on the list, but not by far and that score is with a better CPU and i'm guessing setup for benchmarking purposes.


----------



## Temerario78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Is this Valley score decent for 2 x GTX 780 Ti's in SLI?


I've got 113 with the default settings.


----------



## brandon6199

Here's a better run.



It sucks because I have two reference EVGA GTX 780 Ti's. One's a great overclocker (83.7% asic), and the other one really isn't great at all (72.9% asic)

I can complete a Valley run at 1320 mhz with my 83.7% asic card, but a whopping 131 mhz less on my 72.9% asic card, or 1189mhz max. Anything higher and I can't even complete a Valley run









Now, I have them running in Sync mode, so they're both running at 1189/7500... I really wish I had a second "golden" 780Ti


----------



## NekOnOkO

Hey. Is it ok for EVGA 780 TI SC with reference cooler to run at 1251 core clock with 80 - 81C temperature? It's boost clock and the card doesn't drop it under hours of load. Room temp is 19C, can't go any lower without me freezing xD. Also tried Skynet's BIOS, but it didn't disable boost for some reason, so went back to the stock one.


----------



## rquinn19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NekOnOkO*
> 
> Hey. Is it ok for EVGA 780 TI SC with reference cooler to run at 1251 core clock with 80 - 81C temperature? It's boost clock and the card doesn't drop it under hours of load. Room temp is 19C, can't go any lower without me freezing xD. Also tried Skynet's BIOS, but it didn't disable boost for some reason, so went back to the stock one.


Did you create a custom fan profile?


----------



## NekOnOkO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rquinn19*
> 
> Did you create a custom fan profile?


Sure. 85% fan speed max though, cause if 100%, a) my ears are bleeding b) no room for maneuver in summer, when its up to +38C here sometimes.


----------



## cortec

Hey guys, currently running Skyn3t BIOS, (thanks, man) clocking at 1250/8000 @ 1150mV with EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC, and using EVGA Precision. I have to manually set the voltage, clocks, etc. through Precision.

However, everytime I manually tried to edit the BIOS files myself, the card would always hit strange limits, which wouldn't allow me to alter the BIOS in anyway.

That's why I had to use Skyn3t's GTX780 Ti SC BIOS. I don't know if they use HEX editors to alter the BIOS settings or Kepler BIOS Tweaker or what(?) but everytime I try and create my own BIOS it doesn't work.

I even slightly adjusted some pre-made ones from that site, and the slightest modification to their power level settings results in either,

a.) The power level setting not working, and the POWER limit capped.

b.) The power level being permanently capped at 59%.

c.) The power level slider working, but when POWER limit removed, the card reading OVERVOLTAGE.

When c.) occurred, I immediately stopped testing. I think that the internal power limits, all this 125% of power draw, (350W?) was going through the PCAPs and thus frying the card from inside, hopefully the internal power limiters were doing their job, and not allowing this to happen.

All I wanted to do was create a 24/7 BIOS setting where the clocks were 1300MHz/8000MHz (no boost) with 1212mV, as temps are within acceptable reaches for this 24/7.

I did a similar thing with my previous GTX 470's, I created my own BIOS and flashed 'em to 800/1850 @ 1187mv, this was a 24/7 clock. I wanted to do the same with my 780, so that no software methods were required to achieve my desired clocks - anyways...

If anyone could help, create, or point me in the right direction it would be greatly appreciated... thanks in advance. I would rather be given the ability to create my own BIOS.

(Also, my versions of Kepler BIOS Tweaker, 1.25 and 1.26, don't allow me to alter the maximum table voltage to 1.212V, so I think that I must be using the wrong BIOS editor) Again, thanks in advance...


----------



## Clintoxide

So, my first attempt at flashing a bios on my card and I break it. Restarted my computer after and black screen. I don't know what to do.


----------



## doomsdaybg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clintoxide*
> 
> So, my first attempt at flashing a bios on my card and I break it. Restarted my computer after and black screen. I don't know what to do.


See at first page

*Guide: Fix for a cold boot black screen when flash any GPU.*


----------



## Clintoxide

I'm running 3820 with no intergrated and no extra gpu. I took a gamble and got burned. All paperweight now. I should have been prepared.


----------



## cortec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clintoxide*
> 
> I'm running 3820 with no intergrated and no extra gpu. I took a gamble and got burned. All paperweight now. I should have been prepared.


Ouch, man.

I feel for ya.


----------



## Clintoxide

A little hope. I was able to secure a 260 from a friend hopefully I can save my Ti. I'm new to GPU overclocking/flashing it's a struggle.


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clintoxide*
> 
> A little hope. I was able to secure a 260 from a friend hopefully I can save my Ti. I'm new to GPU overclocking/flashing it's a struggle.


It's nearly impossible to brick a GPU with a bad flash these days. I'd invest in a cheap backup GPU for emergencies like this one since you don't have an IGP..preferably a lower end GeForce card you can use for PhysEx if you desire when you don't need it for emergencies.


----------



## Duwah

Hello guys,

I was wondering, should I wait for a modded version of the MSI Gaming bios, or can I flash with the MSI ref. one on 1st page without issue?


----------



## rquinn19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duwah*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I was wondering, should I wait for a modded version of the MSI Gaming bios, or can I flash with the MSI ref. one on 1st page without issue?


Someone recently said they flashed the one in the OP. I did the same yesterday and haven't had any issues as of yet. Was able to get a slightly higher OC, no boost and higher power limit. I figure I can always flash back if necessary.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Try this: http://kickass.to/d3doverrider-dx11-rar-t8230844.html#
> 
> D3DOverrider DX11; Skupples posted it in the Titans thread to resolve a similar problem!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


I got to try it today and it definetly got reid of my frame drops but now I hover around 100fps


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> It's nearly impossible to brick a GPU with a bad flash these days. I'd invest in a cheap backup GPU for emergencies like this one since you don't have an IGP..preferably a lower end GeForce card you can use for PhysEx if you desire when you don't need it for emergencies.


I keep an old GTX 7800 around for just this reason. I've never actually had to use it, but it's there if I need it. It's worth nothing so no point in getting rid of it.


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sporti*
> 
> I have a Evga 780ti SC ACX with skyn3t Bios.
> I can get it max. to 1202MHz/3850MHz with 1,125V and stock Fan Setting/Curve.
> So the Card is 100% Game Stable for many weeks now.
> While gaming Bf4 for hours the Card Temperature get up to 79/80° max.
> 
> Is that a good or bad OC result. My ASIC is about 74%.
> 
> What are your results with Air Cooling. Is it possible to get more OC under Air ?
> 
> Is there more OC possible with a Classified 780ti under Air....?
> I'm not sure whether I should buy a 780ti Classi and sell my SC ACX Card.


I have the same card, forgot the ASIC but around the same. I get 100% gaming stable at 1250/7300 with the stock vbios, stock voltage and stock fan curve, staying at 70-72 degrees (have superb airflow in the case, and that *helps a lot*, temps would go into 78-80 degrees like yours if I reduced the airflow).


----------



## Netherwind

Got a brand new EVGA 780Ti SC ACX now instead. How high should I expect it to clock?
70,6 ASIC and the 8+6pin version.

Just tested a little with stock BIOS and managed one Heaven at 1232 boost and one Valley at 7600 mem.

One thing I did not expect at all was the fact that it runs hotter than my Palit. Got up to 80 degrees at 1232MHz.

This weekend I'll try to get a better airflow in my case, something is wrong. At least compared to reviews that talk about 65 degrees under load (stock) whereas mine did 75 degrees stock.


----------



## 50shadesofray

All of your ACX cooling units seem to be running really hot 0.0 mine NEVER passes 64C


----------



## breadband

I can use the msi bios listed here with my 780ti twin frozr right?


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tzvia*
> 
> Maybe I should be asking this over in the water cooling section, but I finally retired my two 3gb EVGA 580s and upgraded to the EVGA 780ti SC ACX. It's been just over two years, and my two 580s just can't come close to what I am seeing with this beast. Anyway, it's on air now, but I am watering the CPU already and am going to be getting it under water as soon as I can figure out the block (already picked out a second rad). EK?, or can someone here suggest something else? Gonna have to read up on these overclocking threads, I don't bench, I game, so stability while getting what i can out of it in a 24/7 OC (and be happy with whatever I get as it's so much more than what I had before) is the goal.
> 
> So far I am stoked.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Well, this bundle just started a week ago, and they usually run for several months.....
> 
> Go with ANY 3rd party block versus the hydro copper, (except the swiftechs, since it IS a hydro copper block) and you will be happy.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Waterblocks concerned go EK, the best to cool those VRM modules! Rads, i found out that Black Ice is very good! i tested one Black Ice stealth 120 VS a Alphacool 360 and found out that on load the alphacool only had 5/7C advantage!
> And this is on 2 Titans, with the same pumps and reservoirs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Look what the cat dragged in








http://i.imgur.com/zitx9xM.jpg
It's waterblock porn















Oh and there's a backplate too... aaaahhh...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *breadband*
> 
> I can use the msi bios listed here with my 780ti twin frozr right?


Yes you can, I did the same, 1.212v 1300MHz stable with MCW82 waterblock, soon to be replaced with fullcoverblock


----------



## Kuat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Netherwind*
> 
> Got a brand new EVGA 780Ti SC ACX now instead. How high should I expect it to clock?
> 70,6 ASIC and the 8+6pin version.
> 
> Just tested a little with stock BIOS and managed one Heaven at 1232 boost and one Valley at 7600 mem.
> 
> One thing I did not expect at all was the fact that it runs hotter than my Palit. Got up to 80 degrees at 1232MHz.
> 
> This weekend I'll try to get a better airflow in my case, something is wrong. At least compared to reviews that talk about 65 degrees under load (stock) whereas mine did 75 degrees stock.


i got same card and mine reaches 69'C under heavy load (stock bios, 1276mhz / 1900 mem), 23'C in the room

must be your room temps and bad airflow

i love the card


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Here's a better run.
> 
> 
> 
> It sucks because I have two reference EVGA GTX 780 Ti's. One's a great overclocker (83.7% asic), and the other one really isn't great at all (72.9% asic)
> 
> I can complete a Valley run at 1320 mhz with my 83.7% asic card, but a whopping 131 mhz less on my 72.9% asic card, or 1189mhz max. Anything higher and I can't even complete a Valley run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I have them running in Sync mode, so they're both running at 1189/7500... I really wish I had a second "golden" 780Ti


you can un-sync them and tune them seperately to gain a little extra in your benches.


----------



## Kuat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> you can un-sync them and tune them seperately to gain a little extra in your benches.


Do unsynched cards work in SLI ? (for gaming)

I remember older cards would both run at same settings of the lower clocked card.


----------



## xaiviax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuat*
> 
> Do unsynched cards work in SLI ? (for gaming)


Yes, unsynched is fine for gaming too.


----------



## HeyBear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> you can un-sync them and tune them seperately to gain a little extra in your benches.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xaiviax*
> 
> Yes, unsynched is fine for gaming too.


Never knew that, I presume there must be some compromise to running them synced though? Would the gains be relatively small as the faster card still has to wait for the slower one? (apologies if this is completely trivial, haven't got a great deal of experience with SLI)


----------



## xaiviax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeyBear*
> 
> Never knew that, I presume there must be some compromise to running them synced though? Would the gains be relatively small as the faster card still has to wait for the slower one? (apologies if this is completely trivial, haven't got a great deal of experience with SLI)


I don't know what the exact factor is, but there is actual gains in benches (2 cards synced vs 1 card faster)


----------



## Reptile

Flashed my BIOS and everything went fine and when I upped the voltage to what the guide stated I got a bsod and can only get into safe mode. Any suggestions?

EDIT: Got back into windows, I will start from the beginning again


----------



## sporti

What is the Best 780ti with max. OC under Air ??

EVGA Classi
Gigabyte GHz
Zotac AMP!
ASUS DC2OC
MSI TF Gaming
....
....
....

Which TI should i buy ?
skyn3t what is your recommendation ?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sporti*
> 
> What is the Best 780ti with max. OC under Air ??
> 
> EVGA Classi
> Gigabyte GHz
> Zotac AMP!
> ASUS DC2OC
> MSI TF Gaming
> ....
> ....
> ....
> 
> Which TI should i buy ?
> skyn3t what is your recommendation ?


My Brother will tell you the same as me: 
What else?








Checkout our thread here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1459307/official-evga-780-ti-classified-k-ngp-n-owners-club/0_100#post_21587546

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sporti*
> 
> What is the Best 780ti with max. OC under Air ??
> 
> EVGA Classi
> Gigabyte GHz
> Zotac AMP!
> ASUS DC2OC
> MSI TF Gaming
> ....
> ....
> ....
> 
> Which TI should i buy ?
> skyn3t what is your recommendation ?


If you are on air then most cards will perform very close to each other, just the luck of the silicon you get.


----------



## bigal1542

Hey guys, trying to help my brother overclock his new card, but I got a question. With my 670s, it is pointless to leave the power target below the maximum allowed (145%), but I was wondering if it is the same with the 780 Ti.

So should I leave his power target on 100% or leave it on 106%? Is there any downside to leaving it at 106% permanently?

Thanks


----------



## Trissaayne

if your overclocking put it to the 106% and yes its fine there 24/7


----------



## slyoteboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Netherwind*
> 
> Got a brand new EVGA 780Ti SC ACX now instead. How high should I expect it to clock?
> 70,6 ASIC and the 8+6pin version.
> 
> Just tested a little with stock BIOS and managed one Heaven at 1232 boost and one Valley at 7600 mem.
> 
> One thing I did not expect at all was the fact that it runs hotter than my Palit. Got up to 80 degrees at 1232MHz.
> 
> This weekend I'll try to get a better airflow in my case, something is wrong. At least compared to reviews that talk about 65 degrees under load (stock) whereas mine did 75 degrees stock.


Yeah 80 seems really high. I have same card and am now 275 core 365 mem BF4 stable. Have benched valley at 235 + 485 (first bench). Skynet bios , 1.212 volts. Max temp in bf4 is 69-70c with 70% fan.




Edit: Valley numbers were off. It wasnt 280 425 for first bench. edit 2 2nd bench.


----------



## DooRules

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> By this weekend I will have the final answer for everyone.


So did you get a ti? Any luck with it?


----------



## bertikul

Hi
I bought a Gigabyte 780Ti Windforce OC (GV-N78TOC-3GD) rev 1.0. It has the Gigabyte Custom PCB 2x8 pin (the same pcb as GHZ edition according to pictures) and working @1020 & 1150 boost clock.

In there any bios with unlocked core voltage for this version?

Thanks


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DooRules*
> 
> So did you get a ti? Any luck with it?


Not "any" Ti....



Check our thread here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1459307/official-evga-780-ti-classified-k-ngp-n-owners-club/0_100#post_21587546

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bertikul*
> 
> Hi
> I bought a Gigabyte 780Ti Windforce OC (GV-N78TOC-3GD) rev 1.0. It has the Gigabyte Custom PCB 2x8 pin (the same pcb as GHZ edition according to pictures) and working @1020 & 1150 boost clock.
> 
> In there any bios with unlocked core voltage for this version?
> 
> Thanks


Had the same card, just use the BIOS from the 1st post... ditched the card because EK said there wouldn't be a waterblock for it... now they claim there WILL be, by the end of February...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *breadband*
> 
> I can use the msi bios listed here with my 780ti twin frozr right?


Yes you can


----------



## Tounii

Didn't ppl raise money for sky so he could get a stock ti? I think that's what DooRules meant.


----------



## Jimhans1

Has skyn3t been able to acquire a reference Ti yet for the BIOS testing by any chance???


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bertikul*
> 
> Hi
> I bought a Gigabyte 780Ti Windforce OC (GV-N78TOC-3GD) rev 1.0. It has the Gigabyte Custom PCB 2x8 pin (the same pcb as GHZ edition according to pictures) and working @1020 & 1150 boost clock.
> 
> In there any bios with unlocked core voltage for this version?
> 
> Thanks


In a minute!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DooRules*
> 
> So *did you get a ti?* Any luck with it?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tounii*
> 
> *Didn't ppl raise money for sky so he could get a stock ti?* I think that's what DooRules meant.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> *Has skyn3t been able to acquire a reference Ti yet for the BIOS testing by any chance???*


Soon the questions will be answered about the 780Ti bios! Dont despair!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> *By this weekend I will have the final answer for everyone*.


Cheers all

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trissaayne*
> 
> if your overclocking put it to the 106% and yes its fine there 24/7


Thank you!


----------



## bertikul

@ Garrett1974NL
Thanks for the reply.
I saw that Gigabyte modified Bios on the first page but was afraid it would not fit my model. Happy to try it and see how far I can go with that card
Cheers

Edit
(post #6396. I guess I'll wait a while....)


----------



## bertikul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> In a minute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Thanks man. Much Much appreciated
So I'll wait for the proper/new Gigabyte Bios for my model and Not use the "old" one @ the first page?

Edit:

Thanks for the upload.
According to GPU-Z my card has: Bios version 80.80.30.00.1A (P2083-0030) Chip Revision *A1*

In the first page the readme file in: skyn3t-780Ti-Giga-WF3X-.zip 135k .zip is talking about: Bios version 80.80.30.1A *B1* chip only
Can I safely flash my card with this bios mod?
Thanks


----------



## Dancop

Have you already modded the dc2 bios?
I have two here...


----------



## OccamRazor

vBios update 1/18/214
ready for download in the OP.
Quote:


> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Ti Owner's Club
> 
> *skyn3t-780Ti-Giga-WF3X*
> 
> *Gigabyte Windforce F3X*
> 
> Bios version 80.80.30.1A
> Base core clock 1084.5Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> Fan Idle 20%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 100% 200w by 200% slide 600w >> Evga Precision X
> Default power target 100% 300w by 200% slide 600w >> Msi AfterBurner
> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Ti Owner's Club


Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)

P.S. My Brother with little time he has these days, took an effort to modd this and other bios for some folks that needed them! Lets thank him anyway we can!


----------



## Duwah

I have tried the MSI modded bios on my MSI Gaming model. The fans management are not the same, and it's way louder than with the original one but not really an issue.

But i got a little one with the core frequence, the differents programs show a frequence (let's say 1046) and the monitoring always shows a frequence 40mhz under (1006).

Does anyone else have the same issue? Bad flash maybe? Or bios not fully compatible? 80.80.30.00.01 for the one on 1st page, 80.80.30.00.2C (P2083-0030) for the one on the MSI Gaming.


----------



## bertikul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> vBios update 1/18/214
> ready for download in the OP.
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)
> 
> P.S. My Brother with little time he has these days, took an effort to modd this and other bios for some folks that needed them! Lets thank him anyway we can!


Thank YOU and especially your BROTHER









According to GPU-Z my card has: Bios version 80.80.30.00.1A (P2083-0030) Chip Revision *A1*

In the first page the readme file in: skyn3t-780Ti-Giga-WF3X-.zip 135k .zip is talking about: Bios version 80.80.30.1A *B1* chip only
Can I safely flash my card with this bios mod?
Thanks


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duwah*
> 
> I have tried the MSI modded bios on my MSI Gaming model. The fans management are not the same, and it's way louder than with the original one but not really an issue.
> 
> But i got a little one with the core frequence, the differents programs show a frequence (let's say 1046) and the monitoring always shows a frequence 40mhz under (1006).
> 
> Does anyone else have the same issue? Bad flash maybe? Or bios not fully compatible? 80.80.30.00.01 for the one on 1st page, 80.80.30.00.2C (P2083-0030) for the one on the MSI Gaming.


Nah I have it too, but it's not too troublesome, just play a little with the overclocking slider









Currently running 1300MHz, that's +282 in Precision X








I'm not complaining


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bertikul*
> 
> Thank YOU and especially your BROTHER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to GPU-Z my card has: Bios version 80.80.30.00.1A (P2083-0030) Chip Revision *A1*
> 
> In the first page the readme file in: skyn3t-780Ti-Giga-WF3X-.zip 135k .zip is talking about: Bios version 80.80.30.1A *B1* chip only
> Can I safely flash my card with this bios mod?
> Thanks


any GPU shipped with 80.80 bios is B1 chip. GPU-Z reads it wrong


----------



## bertikul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> any GPU shipped with 80.80 bios is B1 chip. GPU-Z reads it wrong


THANKS
I'll flash the card right away. Let you knowing what I'll get


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bertikul*
> 
> Thank YOU and especially your BROTHER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to GPU-Z my card has: Bios version 80.80.30.00.1A (P2083-0030) Chip Revision *A1*
> 
> In the first page the readme file in: skyn3t-780Ti-Giga-WF3X-.zip 135k .zip is talking about: Bios version 80.80.30.1A *B1* chip only
> Can I safely flash my card with this bios mod?
> Thanks


B1 are the PCB´s that come with the 80.80xx.xx.xx bios!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Duwah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Nah I have it too, but it's not too troublesome, just play a little with the overclocking slider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently running 1300MHz, that's +282 in Precision X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not complaining


Okay, i'll do that. Thanks.


----------



## kakakakaka

Hi Guys,

My Gainwart 780Ti Phantom has some cool extras out-of-the box. Well, cool, eh, I mean, hot.

First of all, Precision X and Inspector etc. won't let me get past +75mv, Gainwards ExperTool has an expert function, which allows me to (technically) overvolt to +100mv. But, however, at high clockspeeds, the limit is still 1.200mv. Which it hits only rarely.
It also has a memory overvoltage button. And Overcurrent Limit button, not sure what it does, but with these three buttons enabled and every other setting to max, I managed to achieve +45 mhz above the max in Precision/afterburner etc. To about +195 (above factory oc) and +320mhz memory(x2). There's even an Fullspeed Fan button, where the fan normally goes to 2700rpm at 100%, it boosts to about 3100rpm. More noise of course..

But what I'm hoping for is that Sky will fix me a no-boost, full voltage, low-fanspeed BIOS, since mine is not in the Bios List. That would be awesome. Mostly my clocks are from about 1293-1308, but voltage keeps on changing and so does clockspeed. I want them both fixed, so I can go further







.

I applied some new TIM as well, Icy Diamond 7. A lot cooler now (even more than it already was). About 63 max with abovementioned overclock. But the heatsink is not firmly attached, it's kind of loose by design. Maybe that's why it was stuffed with TIM.. Maybe I'll find something to fix that, maybe spacer rings to the screws? Anyone experience with this?

This card is great, had my doubts, upgrading from 580 SLI, but it is worth it.

Anyone experience using K-Boost in precision? Is there a way to script something like K-Boost to use as a shortcut.

Have a nice weekend!


----------



## Netherwind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slyoteboy*
> 
> Yeah 80 seems really high. I have same card and am now 275 core 365 mem BF4 stable. Have benched valley at 280 + 425. Skynet bios , 1.212 volts. Max temp in bf4 is 69-70c with 70% fan.


I've not tried the Skyn3t BIOS yet but my card does not seem to like 1.175 volt so far. Couldn't finish a bench at 1232MHz, though 1247 at stock volt seemed fine.

What is the total boost MHz at +275?

And are you seriously saying that you've managed to do a full Valley run at +425 mem?







That's 8700MHz if I'm not mistaken = +1700MHz over stock values. Is that even possible?


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Well im thinkin about finally flashing my bios, but not sure if any of them on the front page are compatible with the evga classified.. The pcb is different on that then any of the others? Or does that matter?


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Netherwind*
> 
> What is the total boost MHz at +275?
> 
> And are you seriously saying that you've managed to do a full Valley run at +425 mem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's 8700MHz if I'm not mistaken = +1700MHz over stock values. Is that even possible?


Netherwind the boost with his card with Skyn3t's bios which has a base clock of 1045Mhz(some Sky's bios have 1084 base), makes the total boost at 1320Mhz. And +425 on the mem makes it 7850Mhz.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Netherwind*
> 
> I've *not tried* the Skyn3t BIOS yet but my card does not seem to like 1.175 volt so far. Couldn't finish a bench at 1232MHz, though 1247 at stock volt seemed fine.


Do yourself a favor and flash Sky's bios. You will thank him later..


----------



## OccamRazor

There is some confusion about GDDR5 speeds, let me clear that up, read this from one of my posts:

_Generally speaking GDDR5 runs at a clock frequency of around 1000MHz up to around 1750MHz. GDDR5 is what we call "quad pumped" meaning that within one clockcycle it can do 4 data transfers. This creates a lot of confusion because sometimes graphics card specifications list what is called the "datarate" or "effective clockrate" of the memory which is actuall 4x the real clockspeed. To make matters worse, for whatever reason some vendors are listing double the clockrate which is odd because there is nothing on your videocard that runs at that speed.

To clear the confusion somewhat:

_

_If the memory speed listed is between 1000MHz and 1750MHz what's listed is the real clockspeed, meaning that the datarate is 4x this value._
_If the memory speed listed is between 2000MHz and 3500MHz what's listed is meaningless but most likely the datarate is twice this value_
_If the memory speed listed is 4000MHz and over what is listed is not the clockspeed but the datarate_.
_These figures are valid for GDDR5 only so if the card uses another memory type than GDDR5 you cannot use this list. For the purposes of comparing it's easiest to determine the datarate (also called effective memory clock_)

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Netherwind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Netherwind the boost with his card with Skyn3t's bios which has a base clock of 1045Mhz(some Sky's bios have 1084 base), makes the total boost at 1320Mhz. And +425 on the mem makes it 7850Mhz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do yourself a favor and flash Sky's bios. You will thank him later..


Thanks for clearing it up Koniakki and Ed









1320 is wicked sick if it's on air and about the memory...i dont know what I was thinking about









I'm happy with my EVGA card (especially that it's so quiet in comparison with the Palit card.

Yea, I guess I need to test Skyn3t BIOS but first I need to sort out my weird problem with heat. I seem to be the only one on this forum achieving 82 degrees on my card. Must be a ventilation problem









1247/7600 that is. AC4 froze within an hour of gameplay.


----------



## criznit

Well after going back and forth between a 290x and a 780 ti, I've finally decided!


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criznit*
> 
> Well after going back and forth between a 290x and a 780 ti, I've finally decided!


It would be a tough choice if they were both being sold at msrp.

When they are being sold for virtually the same price, 780 Ti hands down.


----------



## grifftech

Guys some REALLY noob questions here. I am installing my 780Ti and it need the 6 pin and 8 pin, do I need separate cable for each to their own port on the PSU? Reason I ask is I have some cables that have 6+2 and an 8 on one end and 8 on the other. I am leaning to two separate but I want to make sure.

I have an older monitor that has Single Link DVI connector, the white one that has 9 pins a space 9 pins then a blade pin. WIll that work with the card or do I need to get a new monitor that has dual link or HDMI?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Netherwind

Fist of many tries I hope









So close to beating my 680SLI







Did beat my Palit though.
Boost was up to 1252 but mostly 1241MHz


----------



## criznit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> It would be a tough choice if they were both being sold at msrp.
> 
> When they are being sold for virtually the same price, 780 Ti hands down.


Very true, I was one of those "wait and see" people and doing so bit me in the end. Plus the inflated prices gave me a reason to try out the nvidia anyway lol


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grifftech*
> 
> Guys some REALLY noob questions here. I am installing my 780Ti and it need the 6 pin and 8 pin, do I need separate cable for each to their own port on the PSU? Reason I ask is I have some cables that have 6+2 and an 8 on one end and 8 on the other. I am leaning to two separate but I want to make sure.
> 
> I have an older monitor that has Single Link DVI connector, the white one that has 9 pins a space 9 pins then a blade pin. WIll that work with the card or do I need to get a new monitor that has dual link or HDMI?
> 
> Thanks,
> Chris


You can use the single pigtail cable without any issue


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grifftech*
> 
> Guys some REALLY noob questions here. I am installing my 780Ti and it need the 6 pin and 8 pin, do I need separate cable for each to their own port on the PSU? Reason I ask is I have some cables that have 6+2 and an 8 on one end and 8 on the other. I am leaning to two separate but I want to make sure.
> 
> I have an older monitor that has Single Link DVI connector, the white one that has 9 pins a space 9 pins then a blade pin. WIll that work with the card or do I need to get a new monitor that has dual link or HDMI?
> 
> Thanks,
> Chris


You can use one cable you dont need to use two


----------



## 50shadesofray

FIRST FLAME!


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Netherwind*
> 
> Fist of many tries I hope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So close to beating my 680SLI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did beat my Palit though.
> Boost was up to 1252 but mostly 1241MHz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm glad you finally got a better card you like Netherwind.









One small tip. AUTO fans and benchmarks don't mix well at all..









And flash that sexy card with Sky's love and watch it fly at everything..!


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Well im thinkin about finally flashing my bios, but not sure if any of them on the front page are compatible with the evga classified.. The pcb is different on that then any of the others? Or does that matter?


I didn't see anyone else reply to this for you, but try looking in the Classified Owners Club here on OCN!!
http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club


----------



## 50shadesofray

I have a few questions about the BIOS posted:
-what do they do exactly?
- what are the benefits?
-what are the cons?
- does it disable gpu boost 2.0?
-what are the specs for the bios for the ACX version?
-if i were to flash the bios would it be better to flash the reference or ACX?
Also should i flash the BIOS?
Thanks to whomever responds, hopefully someone will since the last time it got ignored.


----------



## Cyclops

I posted this in the other thread so I'm sorry for re-doing it:

Hi guys. I just grabbed two 780 Ti Dual BIOS Classies and I've got a couple of questions.

I did some searching in this thread, I just need to clarify a few things before I dive in.

I've got the Classified Controller.

I've got four options I can play with:

NVVDD = Core clock voltage
FBVDD= Memory voltage
PEXVDD= PCI express voltage
PEXPWM= PWM for PCI express

Am I correct on what those option do so far? If I am, then I already know what the core and memory voltage does. My questions are these:

A. I'm using Afterburner 3 Beta 18. Will that work with this software?
B. Does raising the PCI-E voltage help with overclocking or is recommended AT ALL?
C. How does the PWM frequency work? Does it provide cleaner power to the GPU? Does selecting a higher number result in better overclocking? Does it have any adverse effects in GPU or VRM degredation?
D. Does selecting BIOS #1 or #2 on the card have any effects when using this tool?
E. Finaly, I'd like to know if I need to run the Classified Controller everytime I start the computer. After hitting apply, will the settings be saved forever so that I need only to run it once?

Thanks for being patient with me. I've done alot of overclocking but nothing as in depth or alien as this.


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

Ok guys, glorious tax season is almost here and my wife decided to spoil me by allowing me to grab 2x 780 ti's. She is assuming it will be around $1500 bones. So, the question is should I just go balls out and get 2 classys, or is there another brand that I should be keeping my eye on? Money is not an issue, its out of the wifes wallet : P

Figured I would ask here instead of just making a small thread and cluttering the forum.

EDIT: If I did some major sucking up and they were around $800 I might be able to even score a couple of Kingpins...that would be a lot of foot rubs tho..


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *50shadesofray*
> 
> I have a few questions about the BIOS posted:
> -what do they do exactly?
> - what are the benefits?
> -what are the cons?
> - does it disable gpu boost 2.0?
> -what are the specs for the bios for the ACX version?
> -if i were to flash the bios would it be better to flash the reference or ACX?
> Also should i flash the BIOS?
> Thanks to whomever responds, hopefully someone will since the last time it got ignored.


-what do they do exactly?
Afaik, they unlock the voltage to 1.21v for probably better OC, raise the TDP limit of the card(e.g card will throttle when it hits its TDP) so no more downclocking/throttle.
Overall, a better overclocking experience and quite possibly a more stable card.

- what are the benefits?
Higher performance in games and benchmarks with the additional voltage and power. For free.

-what are the cons?
Higher power draw and temperatures. And if someone is not careful, a very expensive paperweight. This applies ONLY to Voltages beyong 1.3v.
People are pretty safe up to 1.25v assuming temprs/vrm temps are within safe margins.

- does it disable gpu boost 2.0?
Yes it does.

-what are the specs for the bios for the ACX version?
1045Mhz Base clock and stock 7Ghz memory clocks. Voltage Unlocked to 1.21v.

-if i were to flash the bios would it be better to flash the reference or ACX?
Flash the bios that suites your card. There are 3 evga bios in the 1st page. 1 for each version.

Also should i flash the BIOS?
Read the entire thread. It will help you make your mind. Its up to you to decide that.

That should cover it.


----------



## 50shadesofray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> -what do they do exactly?
> Afaik, they unlock the voltage to 1.21v for probably better OC, raise the TDP limit of the card(e.g card will throttle when it hits its TDP) so no more downclocking/throttle.
> Overall, a better overclocking experience and quite possibly a more stable card.
> 
> - what are the benefits?
> Higher performance in games and benchmarks with the additional voltage and power. For free.
> 
> -what are the cons?
> Higher power draw and temperatures. And if someone is not careful, a very expensive paperweight. This applies ONLY to Voltages beyong 1.3v.
> People are pretty safe up to 1.25v assuming temprs/vrm temps are within safe margins.
> 
> - does it disable gpu boost 2.0?
> Yes it does.
> 
> -what are the specs for the bios for the ACX version?
> 1045Mhz Base clock and stock 7Ghz memory clocks. Voltage Unlocked to 1.21v.
> 
> -if i were to flash the bios would it be better to flash the reference or ACX?
> Flash the bios that suites your card. There are 3 evga bios in the 1st page. 1 for each version.
> 
> Also should i flash the BIOS?
> Read the entire thread. It will help you make your mind. Its up to you to decide that.
> 
> That should cover it.


Thank you very much! +Rep


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *50shadesofray*
> 
> Thank you very much! +Rep


Anytime 50shades!









Also since we are talking stock vs Sky's bios, here is 2 screenshots of my usage while playing Crysis 3.

This will help future members or existing ones with their decision if Sky's bios help or are worthy to flash.









Stock bios. Clocks set to 1280 but the card was hitting the TDP soooo hard that it downlocked to 1241 the entire time.
Also don't mind the higher memory clocks on stock bios. +300 played fine on Sky's bios too. Its just the profile I had loaded it was +250.
Also temps reached 61'C with 100% fan.



Sky's bios. A beautiful constant 1276Mhz! No throttling, no downlclocking. Also temps were 60-65'C and that was with just 65% fan!



So are the bios flash worth it or not? You guys decide.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> I posted this in the other thread so I'm sorry for re-doing it:
> 
> Hi guys. I just grabbed two 780 Ti Dual BIOS Classies and I've got a couple of questions.
> 
> I did some searching in this thread, I just need to clarify a few things before I dive in.
> 
> I've got the Classified Controller.
> 
> I've got four options I can play with:
> 
> NVVDD = Core clock voltage
> FBVDD= Memory voltage
> PEXVDD= PCI express voltage
> PEXPWM= PWM for PCI express
> 
> Am I correct on what those option do so far? If I am, then I already know what the core and memory voltage does. My questions are these:
> 
> A. I'm using Afterburner 3 Beta 18. Will that work with this software?
> B. Does raising the PCI-E voltage help with overclocking or is recommended AT ALL?
> C. How does the PWM frequency work? Does it provide cleaner power to the GPU? Does selecting a higher number result in better overclocking? Does it have any adverse effects in GPU or VRM degredation?
> D. Does selecting BIOS #1 or #2 on the card have any effects when using this tool?
> E. Finaly, I'd like to know if I need to run the Classified Controller everytime I start the computer. After hitting apply, will the settings be saved forever so that I need only to run it once?
> 
> Thanks for being patient with me. I've done alot of overclocking but nothing as in depth or alien as this.


Perhaps it would be better to ask here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/0_100









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## rock2702

I flashed the skynt zotac v bios on my zotac reference 780ti.Even at stock clocks that is 1045/7000, at 100% gpu load the gpu voltage goes up to 1.21V which increases the gpu core temps by a lot and is also not needed for 1045 core clock.On stock bios, my card boosts to a consistent [email protected] during 100% load while gaming.This keeps the card below 80°C at below 60% fan speed.Is there a way to fix the maximum voltage to a particular value below 1.21V on skynt vbios?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rock2702*
> 
> I flashed the skynt zotac v bios on my zotac reference 780ti.Even at stock clocks that is 1045/7000, at 100% gpu load the gpu voltage goes up to 1.21V which increases the gpu core temps by a lot and is also not needed for 1045 core clock.On stock bios, my card boosts to a consistent [email protected] during 100% load while gaming.This keeps the card below 80°C at below 60% fan speed.Is there a way to fix the maximum voltage to a particular value below 1.21V on skynt vbios?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Lol, instead of flashing the bios meant for overclocking and the down clocking your card, use that extra voltage to raise your clock speeds. Just MHO.


----------



## johnnyw

Any 780 TI DCII owner able to increase voltage? Ive now tried with Latest AB beta, Precision X & Gpu tweak, at all of those even if i set to voltage slider to maximum it dont have any effect, voltage still stays at stock 1.175v.

Example pic with gpu tweak



Not that i have much to complain as this seems to be pretty decent card, just wondering why the voltage dont increase to 1.21v.

Just tried 3Dmark FS and managed to pass it with +230 = 1315mhz boost. Still need to find max memory clock, just throwed in +200.

Here is the link for the resul http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1568396


----------



## rock2702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rock2702*
> 
> I flashed the skynt zotac v bios on my zotac reference 780ti.Even at stock clocks that is 1045/7000, at 100% gpu load the gpu voltage goes up to 1.21V which increases the gpu core temps by a lot and is also not needed for 1045 core clock.On stock bios, my card boosts to a consistent [email protected] during 100% load while gaming.This keeps the card below 80°C at below 60% fan speed.Is there a way to fix the maximum voltage to a particular value below 1.21V on skynt
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, instead of flashing the bios meant for overclocking and the down clocking your card, use that extra voltage to raise your clock speeds. Just MHO.
Click to expand...

The stock bios provides only 106% power limit whereas the skynt vbios allows up to 200%.Also the max voltage for my card is 1.175V on stock bios, but it stays around the 1.125V mark on load, so adding any extra offset over 220 on the core results in crashes.O

I can use the constant 1.21V on the skynt bios, but it requires me to keep the fan pegged at 100% to keep the temps around 75 on load which becomes very noisy.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rock2702*
> 
> The stock bios provides only 106% power limit whereas the skynt vbios allows up to 200%.Also the max voltage for my card is 1.175V on stock bios, but it stays around the 1.125V mark on load, so adding any extra offset over 220 on the core results in crashes.O
> 
> I can use the constant 1.21V on the skynt bios, but it requires me to keep the fan pegged at 100% to keep the temps around 75 on load which becomes very noisy.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


And that noisy fan and dismal temp is why I liquidcool my GPUs.

Since your having issues with the bios and OCing after it, I might recommend you reread the OP and follow the directions to the letter. There have been many people in this thread who have had zero issues while aircooling using the skyn3t bios and all the tools when loaded properly.


----------



## Kuat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> -what do they do exactly?
> Afaik, they unlock the voltage to 1.21v


What's the max voltage on a stock bios supposed to be?

For some reason GPU-Z is showing 1.2v for my stock 780ti SC ACX when I slide the power to 106%

I'm confused


----------



## bertikul

Well I flashed my Gigabyte 780Ti Windforce OC (GV-N78TOC-3GD) rev 1.0 with the bios mod from Skyn3t (post #6401) so kindly uploaded/fixed yesterday in the OP.

Unfortunately I could not get better results than with original bios:
As you all know, the card is factory overclocked and run 1020/1150 MHz out of the box. I could get 1200 MHZ stable with AB by just/only increasing the core clock 50Mhz. And so thinking flashing vbios and playing with voltage and temps would let me get better clocks....

After flashing vbios nothing changed for me (I guess it's my chip). Tried Precision X too. Can not get higher than 1200Mhz, except just crashes with 3DMark 1.2.250. GPU Temp never goes higher than 70C, no mater the voltage increase. Tried with/without CPU OC too.....Me sad....

I flashed back to the original vbios.

Thank you for your help

About my rig:

CM HAF 932
Emermax 1200W
HR-02
I7 980 (kind of old but super chip)
12 Gb Corsare
Win 8.1 x64
Nv dr 332.21


----------



## HeyBear

Hey guys,

Recieved my two 780ti's yesterday after a long wait but have run into a few issues, I think they might be motherboard related but would appreciate any help you could give if you have any ideas and have a few minutes to spare









http://www.overclock.net/t/1460365/somethings-amiss-pciex16-not-running-as-it-should


----------



## Lerios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Anytime 50shades!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also since we are talking stock vs Sky's bios, here is 2 screenshots of my usage while playing Crysis 3.
> 
> This will help future members or existing ones with their decision if Sky's bios help or are worthy to flash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock bios. Clocks set to 1280 but the card was hitting the TDP soooo hard that it downlocked to 1241 the entire time.
> Also don't mind the higher memory clocks on stock bios. +300 played fine on Sky's bios too. Its just the profile I had loaded it was +250.
> Also temps reached 61'C with 100% fan.
> 
> 
> 
> Sky's bios. A beautiful constant 1276Mhz! No throttling, no downlclocking. Also temps were 60-65'C and that was with just 65% fan!
> 
> 
> 
> So are the bios flash worth it or not? You guys decide.


Koniakki i have a Windforce OC 780 Ti (GV-N78TOC-3GD) and my card has 116% power target with the stock bios. Memory are rock stable at 1950 x4 (+400 Offset) so if i flash the Sky bios i will see lower memory results than the +400 Offset? +350 for example? I'm confused... With the stock bios anything higher than 1215 MHz makes my card crash after some benchmarks. Thank you.


----------



## bertikul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> vBios update 1/18/214
> ready for download in the OP.
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)
> 
> P.S. My Brother with little time he has these days, took an effort to modd this and other bios for some folks that needed them! Lets thank him anyway we can!


"skyn3t-780Ti-Giga-WF3X"

Thanks again for your work (In plural).

As I mentioned earlier, I did not have much luck with my (lazy) chip, just 1200MHz stable......but I take the courage to ask you PLEASE (if you wish and have time): Can you mod this vbios to have default 1085 & Boost 1150 with the 1.21 core voltage?
It will look as we have the GHZ edition before it even got to market, and the 1.21 vcore to continue some more testing as with the actual vbios mod you uploaded yesterday.
(Hope I'm not asking too much
THANKS


----------



## doctakedooty

So I think I figured out my issue with BF4 and would like someone else with sli to help chime in that plays it. I tried single cards and played the same 64 player maps stock clocks and 2 of my gpus were able by them selves to keep 125 fps and dipped down to 105. The 125 fps is what I have capped by the way. I tried my 3rd gpu and it would struggle to stay at 120 FPS it would dip down to the 80s on the same maps. So I think my 3rd card is bad and what has been causing my issues. Also when I put my 2 good cards in I would stay pretty steady at 125 FPS but would have dips down to 96 FPS. Thinking SLI is not optimized for this game. What do you guys think one of my Ti's is a dud with the FPS drops? Also anyone having weird issues in BF4 with SLI? Single card almost does better then SLI.


----------



## delpy8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> So I think I figured out my issue with BF4 and would like someone else with sli to help chime in that plays it. I tried single cards and played the same 64 player maps stock clocks and 2 of my gpus were able by them selves to keep 125 fps and dipped down to 105. The 125 fps is what I have capped by the way. I tried my 3rd gpu and it would struggle to stay at 120 FPS it would dip down to the 80s on the same maps. So I think my 3rd card is bad and what has been causing my issues. Also when I put my 2 good cards in I would stay pretty steady at 125 FPS but would have dips down to 96 FPS. Thinking SLI is not optimized for this game. What do you guys think one of my Ti's is a dud with the FPS drops? Also anyone having weird issues in BF4 with SLI? Single card almost does better then SLI.


Look through BF4 forums, there's quite a few people complaining about FPS drops since the Dec. 9th patch, including me. Try doing a few searches. It's hard to notice in real-time because of the sheer volume of activity but at one point, there were 4-5 threads alone on the first page from people complaining about FPS problems.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rock2702*
> 
> I flashed the skynt zotac v bios on my zotac reference 780ti.Even at stock clocks that is 1045/7000, at 100% gpu load the gpu voltage goes up to 1.21V which increases the gpu core temps by a lot and is also not needed for 1045 core clock.On stock bios, my card boosts to a consistent [email protected] during 100% load while gaming.This keeps the card below 80°C at below 60% fan speed.Is there a way to fix the maximum voltage to a particular value below 1.21V on skynt vbios?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


[email protected]? That sounds really good. I bet you could do [email protected] for good temps/performance!









And I iirc isnt Sky's bios defaults voltage at 1.12-1.15v at stock without any adjustment/increase from AB/PX or other overclocking software? I could be wrong tho. Will check and report back.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> Any 780 TI DCII owner able to increase voltage? Ive now tried with Latest AB beta, Precision X & Gpu tweak, at all of those even if i set to voltage slider to maximum it dont have any effect, voltage still stays at stock 1.175v.
> 
> Example pic with gpu tweak
> 
> 
> 
> Not that i have much to complain as this seems to be pretty decent card, just wondering why the voltage dont increase to 1.21v.
> 
> Just tried 3Dmark FS and managed to pass it with +230 = 1315mhz boost. Still need to find max memory clock, just throwed in +200.
> 
> Here is the link for the resul http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1568396


Sweeet card! What bios are you using? From the PT I would guess stock bios?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lerios*
> 
> Koniakki i have a Windforce OC 780 Ti (GV-N78TOC-3GD) and my card has 116% power target with the stock bios. Memory are rock stable at 1950 x4 (+400 Offset) so if i flash the Sky bios i will see lower memory results than the +400 Offset? +350 for example? I'm confused... With the stock bios anything higher than 1215 MHz makes my card crash after some benchmarks. Thank you.


Lerios read my comment again my friend. I explaind about the memory clocks. It was just the profile I had loaded.

My gaming clocks are +250 and I had loaded that profile when I was playing Crysis 3 with Skyn3t's bios. The +300 I was just testing my card's stock bios.


----------



## Cyclops

Anybody knows about the so called "Secret" EVGA 780 Ti Classified BIOS? Apparently over at the EVGA forums, a moderator is offering those to people with compatible cards, provided they register them and give him the serial number.

I feel like they are doing this to know exactly who is overvolting their GPUs so in case of damage, they can deny warranty or something.

Anyone has access to that BIOS? I don't want to register my cards. Am I too paranoid? probably.


----------



## johnnyw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Sweeet card! What bios are you using? From the PT I would guess stock bios?


Ye stock bios, just got this card few days ago & actually put it in system just yesterday. Im not even sure if there is any custom bios for this card yet?


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rock2702*
> 
> I flashed the skynt zotac v bios on my zotac reference 780ti.Even at stock clocks that is 1045/7000, at 100% gpu load the gpu voltage goes up to 1.21V which increases the gpu core temps by a lot and is also not needed for 1045 core clock.On stock bios, my card boosts to a consistent [email protected] during 100% load while gaming.This keeps the card below 80°C at below 60% fan speed.Is there a way to fix the maximum voltage to a particular value below 1.21V on skynt vbios?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


[email protected]? That sounds really good. I bet you could do [email protected] for good temps/performance!









And I iirc isnt Sky's bios defaults voltage at 1.12-1.15v at stock without any adjustment/increase from AB/PX or other overclocking software? I could be wrong tho. Will check and report back.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> Any 780 TI DCII owner able to increase voltage? Ive now tried with Latest AB beta, Precision X & Gpu tweak, at all of those even if i set to voltage slider to maximum it dont have any effect, voltage still stays at stock 1.175v.
> 
> Example pic with gpu tweak
> 
> 
> 
> Not that i have much to complain as this seems to be pretty decent card, just wondering why the voltage dont increase to 1.21v.
> 
> Just tried 3Dmark FS and managed to pass it with +230 = 1315mhz boost. Still need to find max memory clock, just throwed in +200.
> 
> Here is the link for the resul http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1568396


Sweeet card! What bios are you using? From the PT I would guess stock bios?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lerios*
> 
> Koniakki i have a Windforce OC 780 Ti (GV-N78TOC-3GD) and my card has 116% power target with the stock bios. Memory are rock stable at 1950 x4 (+400 Offset) so if i flash the Sky bios i will see lower memory results than the +400 Offset? +350 for example? I'm confused... With the stock bios anything higher than 1215 MHz makes my card crash after some benchmarks. Thank you.


Lerios read my comment again my friend. I explaind about the memory clocks. It was just the profile I had loaded.

My gaming clocks are +250 and I had loaded that profile when I was playing Crysis 3 with Skyn3t's bios. The +300 I was just testing my card's stock bios.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuat*
> 
> What's the max voltage on a stock bios supposed to be?
> 
> For some reason GPU-Z is showing 1.2v for my stock 780ti SC ACX when I slide the power to 106%
> 
> I'm confused


Open Afterburner and set the fan %(or auto if you wish) and set the PT/Temp at max. Prioritize temps.

If you have Valley/Heaven(I usually recommend this two because they are quick to test and load the card good), let It run for a minute and then exit and report back the voltage from AB or post a screenshot.

An easier way is to have AB on the right of the screen and Valley/Heaven on the left running in windows mode at either 720p/1080p to quickly check settings voltages.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bertikul*
> 
> "skyn3t-780Ti-Giga-WF3X"
> 
> Thanks again for your work (In plural).
> 
> As I mentioned earlier, I did not have much luck with my (lazy) chip, just 1200MHz stable......but I take the courage to ask you PLEASE (if you wish and have time): Can you mod this vbios to have default 1085 & Boost 1150 with the 1.21 core voltage?
> It will look as we have the GHZ edition before it even got to market, and the 1.21 vcore to continue some more testing as with the actual vbios mod you uploaded yesterday.
> (Hope I'm not asking too much
> THANKS


I get what you saying and I'm glad you are asking politely but imagine if Sky had to mod every bios upon request? Imagine having 300 or 400 or even 500+ members asking for different modification on their bios.

And what you are asking to enable boost which he disable in the first place. Also I know this way its more hassle but you can set AB to auto-load a profile at startup for 1150Mhz.


----------



## bertikul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> I get what you saying and I'm glad you are asking politely but imagine if Sky had to mod every bios upon request? Imagine having 300 or 400 or even 500+ members asking for different modification on their bios.
> 
> And what you are asking to enable boost which he disable in the first place. Also I know this way its more hassle but you can set AB to auto-load a profile at startup for 1150Mhz.


Sorry for that. No doubt you are right...could be even more than 500+....Just that request was much stronger than me

Thanks for the reply


----------



## subsven

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/459uf/
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/wrr9v/

Question for you guys, (I'm sure it's probably normal) but as you can see I have two cards in SLi, but one is reporting as being located on a PCI-E 1.1 bus, while the other is saying PCI-E 3.0. Is this typical, or do I have a problem with my Moboard BIOS or something?

*edit*
Figured it out, GPU-Z straight up explains the issue and has a built in fix, i.e. the Render test next to the bus speeds.


----------



## skyn3t

*GTX 780 Ti voltage 1/19/2014*
Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *H*ello everyone, after a long jorney spending time into bios and reading to get moar voltage for us. I finally come to say the voltmod for all 780 Ti is not possible by Bios, EVGA PX or MSI AB.
> 
> *T*his time Nvidia has locked down us users to 1.2 by hardware no drivers or bios but with a little mod i could get it to 1.212v not much but it does the job also increasing the power limit too and lock down boost to gain about +13 Mhz to +26 Mhz moar.
> 
> *T*his is due to too much RMA going on. a lot people are abusing they GPU and many want to do something that never did and don't read how to and in the end mess thing's up. so unfortunately the journey to get it unlocked by bios or drivers has not much success.
> 
> *T*he only way to by pass the voltage on a reference 780 Ti is my hardmod a 100 ohm resistor. You do need a stead hand's and skills on soldering. it is only two points nothing more but two points that can cost you a GPU. so if you don't know and want it done ask someone that has done it before for you.
> 
> *R*emember doing any soldering point's you will loose all the warranty on your GPU. so this is no turn back if you fry it. you be on your own. it will going to give about 1.5v. as I read and informed about the reference 780 Ti the PWB is so weak. it may fry quickly than any 780 reference. believe me or not this is the info I granted from the PRO'S.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 780 Ti reference Volt mod: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I need to talk with OCN stuff because I will be doing it as a service if any of you want it done. so I still need permission.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still looking into the Asus DC II if I can get the voltage unlocked. only time will tell us.
> 
> So sorry it toke a bit longer with this locked down result but this is all Nvidia not me. I wish I could do it without the hard mod for everyone.
> 
> best
> skyn3t.
Click to expand...


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> *GTX 780 Ti voltage 1/19/2014*


Is the 100 ohm resister a straight 1.5 volts or can it be adjusted


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Is the 100 ohm resister a straight 1.5 volts or can it be adjusted


I think that it can't be adjusted :/


----------



## doctakedooty

It would be worth it if it could but other then that I will wait till I finish having my LN2 set up and put a epower board on them.


----------



## jorgitin02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> *GTX 780 Ti voltage 1/19/2014*


GG Nvidia.


----------



## doctakedooty

Well I spent the past hour looking for my box of resisters. I could not find them guess I used the rest I had working on xbox motherboards. So tomorrow when radioshack opens I will be going to buy some more and playing with one of my Ti's.

I will say like Sky said if you are not good with a iron or had no practice on pcbs I do not recommend this as its easy to pull points or pads off and destroy the card. I destroyed about 15 xboxs before I got good at soldering on them and when I did I was finally able to repair the ones I damaged. Needless to say practice makes perfect and these cards shouldn't be used for practice.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

What bios should i use for my evga 780ti classy?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> What bios should i use for my evga 780ti classy?


Go here :http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/0_100 and scroll down until you see the Classified 780Ti section!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## ournewlife

I thought I'd update this post. My Asus 780ti Direct CUII arrived and I'm very happy with it. The card runs very quietly, I can only _just_ hear it at full load over my silent case fans.
I haven't overclocked it yet, I may do a small OC +50 to the GPU soon.

Anyway thanks Skyn3t for recommending this card, it is a great card!


----------



## 50shadesofray

Another noob question here from me:
I have never really delved into GPU overclocking since it never really gave me any performance gains on my 560ti.
My question is: What kind of performance gains am I looking at when flashing sky bios, and manually overclocking my card? With GPU boost 2.0 it'll run at 1124mhz no matter what, stays at 65C and never passes 90% power draw. So lets say if i were to flash sky bios and OC the card manually, and got a clock of 1200mhz+,what would my gains look like? Im assuming from my previous experiences that this will not dramatically increase my fps (meaning 10fps+). Sorry if my question was hard to follow, for the love of god please try to to inform me on which is better if possible.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *50shadesofray*
> 
> Another noob question here from me:
> I have never really delved into GPU overclocking since it never really gave me any performance gains on my 560ti.
> My question is: What kind of performance gains am I looking at when flashing sky bios, and manually overclocking my card? With GPU boost 2.0 it'll run at 1124mhz no matter what, stays at 65C and never passes 90% power draw. So lets say if i were to flash sky bios and OC the card manually, and got a clock of 1200mhz+,what would my gains look like? Im assuming from my previous experiences that this will not dramatically increase my fps (meaning 10fps+). Sorry if my question was hard to follow, for the love of god please try to to inform me on which is better if possible.


I think it very much depends on the games you play. I haven't bothered adjusted clocks on my 780 Ti Classified yet for gaming usage because, as far as I could tell, it wasn't impacting on performance in games that I play (which are usually CPU-bound games). For me running on air, the extra heat produced due to the higher voltage simply isn't worth the performance gains for everyday usage.

Another thing to consider is whether or not the monitor refresh rate you have available to you will actually benefit from the overclock. I'm using a 60hz panel until Gsync monitors roll out, and with my 780 Ti, I'm never dipping below 60fps when I run at 1150mhz boost, so the overclock simply isn't worth it in that respect either.


----------



## 50shadesofray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I think it very much depends on the games you play. I haven't bothered adjusted clocks on my 780 Ti Classified yet for gaming usage because, as far as I could tell, it wasn't impacting on performance in games that I play (which are usually CPU-bound games). For me running on air, the extra heat produced due to the higher voltage simply isn't worth the performance gains for everyday usage.
> 
> Another thing to consider is whether or not the monitor refresh rate you have available to you will actually benefit from the overclock. I'm using a 60hz panel until Gsync monitors roll out, and with my 780 Ti, I'm never dipping below 60fps when I run at 1150mhz boost, so the overclock simply isn't worth it in that respect either.
> 
> (not replying due to rep potential, just trying to share my own experience)


well you still replied and since you are only ONE REP from your second flame, im gonna give you that rep.
Also i just want what is best for my GPU, it is like a child to me.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *50shadesofray*
> 
> Another noob question here from me:
> I have never really delved into GPU overclocking since it never really gave me any performance gains on my 560ti.
> My question is: What kind of performance gains am I looking at when flashing sky bios, and manually overclocking my card? With GPU boost 2.0 it'll run at 1124mhz no matter what, stays at 65C and never passes 90% power draw. So lets say if i were to flash sky bios and OC the card manually, and got a clock of 1200mhz+,what would my gains look like? Im assuming from my previous experiences that this will not dramatically increase my fps (meaning 10fps+). Sorry if my question was hard to follow, +Rep to whomever answers, for the love of god please try to to inform me on which is better if possible.


Your looking at a higher power limit which allows you to oc a little further then stock. On the stock bios you can easily hit the power target and cause you to hit your max oc before you really should because it has hit its max watts from the factory that's where skys bios comes in. It allows more wattage then stock so you don't hit that tdp cap.


----------



## ournewlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ournewlife*
> 
> I thought I'd update this post. My Asus 780ti Direct CUII arrived and I'm very happy with it. The card runs very quietly, I can only _just_ hear it at full load over my silent case fans.
> I haven't overclocked it yet, I may do a small OC +50 to the GPU soon.
> 
> Anyway thanks Skyn3t for recommending this card, it is a great card!


I overclocked the GPU core from 954Mhz (1020 boost) to 1022Mhz (1087 boost). I didn't try to OC the memory though.
I'm getting 10804 in Firestrike 1.1 (my PC is a 4770k OC to 4.4Ghz).

Is that a decent score?

I could probably push it further, as during Firestrike the max GPU temp was only 65c, fan speed 55%.

I'd rather not OC to a level which shortens the GPU lifespan by a lot, so with this in mind does anyone have advice on how much to push the GPU and should I try a small OC on the memory as well? I guess this is a very difficult question to answer as I suppose it depends on the luck of the draw on the chips etc but I thought I'd ask anyway!


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ournewlife*
> 
> I overclocked the GPU core from 954Mhz (1020 boost) to 1022Mhz (1087 boost). I didn't try to OC the memory though.
> I'm getting 10804 in Firestrike 1.1 (my PC is a 4770k OC to 4.4Ghz).
> 
> Is that a decent score?
> 
> I could probably push it further, as during Firestrike the max GPU temp was only 65c, fan speed 55%.
> 
> I'd rather not OC to a level which shortens the GPU lifespan by a lot, so with this in mind does anyone have advice on how much to push the GPU and should I try a small OC on the memory as well? I guess this is a very difficult question to answer as I suppose it depends on the luck of the draw on the chips etc but I thought I'd ask anyway!


With the voltage limits nvidia put doubtful you will notice a shorten lifespan. As long as you keep temps resonable you will be upgrading cards before that one fails unless its defective.


----------



## johnnyw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ournewlife*
> 
> I thought I'd update this post. My Asus 780ti Direct CUII arrived and I'm very happy with it. The card runs very quietly, I can only _just_ hear it at full load over my silent case fans.
> I haven't overclocked it yet, I may do a small OC +50 to the GPU soon.
> 
> Anyway thanks Skyn3t for recommending this card, it is a great card!


Could you do me a favor at some point & test if you are able to adjust the voltage example with gpu tweak, afterburner or evga precision x, and if it actually changes the load voltage? I got the DCII TI aswell few days ago, but seems like im voltage locked to 1.175v.. My card has stock voltage of 1.175v, and if i add +75 at gpu tweak the voltage dont change at all even tho i think it should go up to 1.21v, atleast did with reference 780 TI card i had earlier.

Its indeed great card, that voltage is the only thing which bothers me now.

Still i got somehow lucky as even with those stock volts this overclocks nicely. Did few benhmarks yesterday with +230 GPU / +300 VRAM = actual clocks were 1315/1900MHz

Here is my Firestrike 1.1 score from yesterday : http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1571764

Bechmark wise im rather cpu limited as my physicks score is really low, but decent score with core i5

And finally pic of the card/system











My setup is bit messy currently, have to reroute some of the cables and make it more tidy at some point.


----------



## funkmetal

Just curious, What kind of temps are you guys getting both separated and next to each other for EVGA 780ti's with the stock cooler and the ACX Cooler?


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Just curious, What kind of temps are you guys getting both separated and next to each other for EVGA 780ti's with the stock cooler and the ACX Cooler?


I have stock cooler on all 3 of my ti's my temps are within 6c between my bottom and top card so not much difference. The stock cooler is better for sli acx if you plan on running 1 maybe 2.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> *GTX 780 Ti voltage 1/19/2014*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *H*ello everyone, after a long jorney spending time into bios and reading to get moar voltage for us. I finally come to say the voltmod for all 780 Ti is not possible by Bios, EVGA PX or MSI AB.
> 
> *T*his time Nvidia has locked down us users to 1.2 by hardware no drivers or bios but with a little mod i could get it to 1.212v not much but it does the job also increasing the power limit too and lock down boost to gain about +13 Mhz to +26 Mhz moar.
> 
> *T*his is due to too much RMA going on. a lot people are abusing they GPU and many want to do something that never did and don't read how to and in the end mess thing's up. so unfortunately the journey to get it unlocked by bios or drivers has not much success.
> 
> *T*he only way to by pass the voltage on a reference 780 Ti is my hardmod a 100 ohm resistor. You do need a stead hand's and skills on soldering. it is only two points nothing more but two points that can cost you a GPU. so if you don't know and want it done ask someone that has done it before for you.
> 
> *R*emember doing any soldering point's you will loose all the warranty on your GPU. so this is no turn back if you fry it. you be on your own. it will going to give about 1.5v. as I read and informed about the reference 780 Ti the PWB is so weak. it may fry quickly than any 780 reference. believe me or not this is the info I granted from the PRO'S.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 780 Ti reference Volt mod: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I need to talk with OCN stuff because I will be doing it as a service if any of you want it done. so I still need permission.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still looking into the Asus DC II if I can get the voltage unlocked. only time will tell us.
> 
> So sorry it toke a bit longer with this locked down result but this is all Nvidia not me. I wish I could do it without the hard mod for everyone.
> 
> best
> skyn3t.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks for trying, as you mentioned, with the low-end PWB of the reference 780 Ti, it's just as well.
Imo that's what the Classy and Kingpin are designed for, and far more suited to running higher voltages.
And I'm sure you'll be enjoying your Kingpin!









I really enjoy using your bios on my EK-cooled reference card, it can clock to 1333MHz [email protected] running Valley/Heaven loops, and everything else I can throw at it.
But the default clock speed of 1045MHz, with boost disabled, is perfect for my gaming needs for 24/7 use.
I certainly appreciate all of your efforts, and those of Ed's. Rep+


----------



## doctakedooty

Ok so 100ohm does 1.5v but lets say we used a different ohm for 1.3 not sure which ohm yet or if that is even possible I am not against hard moding just trying to figure the ohm


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Ok so 100ohm does 1.5v but lets say we used a different ohm for 1.3 not sure which ohm yet or if that is even possible I am not against hard moding just trying to figure the ohm


You have to know the read points in order to check the actual Voltage with DMM while adjusting your VR all the way up to 100ohm.


----------



## RaphLYC

hey guys i bought a reference design gigabyte gtx 780ti today, and when i use the display pory output from the back its not showing anything, only the screen using HDMI have output
so i have 2 screen one using HDMI the other one using Display port, i dont have that issues before when i use a r9 290
http://s1188.photobucket.com/user/raf_ilt/media/Screen_zps1fca2a3c.png.html


----------



## SardaukarHades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaphLYC*
> 
> hey guys i bought a reference design gigabyte gtx 780ti today, and when i use the display pory output from the back its not showing anything, only the screen using HDMI have output
> so i have 2 screen one using HDMI the other one using Display port, i dont have that issues before when i use a r9 290
> http://s1188.photobucket.com/user/raf_ilt/media/Screen_zps1fca2a3c.png.html


Firstly when you plug it in, go to nvidia control panel and see if it detected via the configure surrond, physix menu.

If that doesn't work:

Have you tried a different DP cable by any chance?
I know it worked on the R9 290 but it may be faulty.

Can you try it with R9 290 again just to be sure it isn't the cable?

Otherwise I would reinstall drivers just to ensure it isn't the card.

If the above doesn't work then unfortunately you have a faulty port on your card


----------



## RaphLYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SardaukarHades*
> 
> Firstly when you plug it in, go to nvidia control panel and see if it detected via the configure surrond, physix menu.
> 
> If that doesn't work:
> 
> Have you tried a different DP cable by any chance?
> I know it worked on the R9 290 but it may be faulty.
> 
> Can you try it with R9 290 again just to be sure it isn't the cable?
> 
> Otherwise I would reinstall drivers just to ensure it isn't the card.
> 
> If the above doesn't work then unfortunately you have a faulty port on your card


This is what is showing
http://s1188.photobucket.com/user/raf_ilt/media/Screen2_zpse03aca95.png.html

This is what is showing
http://s1188.photobucket.com/user/raf_ilt/media/Screen2_zpse03aca95.png.html


----------



## ournewlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> Could you do me a favor at some point & test if you are able to adjust the voltage example with gpu tweak, afterburner or evga precision x, and if it actually changes the load voltage? I got the DCII TI aswell few days ago, but seems like im voltage locked to 1.175v.. My card has stock voltage of 1.175v, and if i add +75 at gpu tweak the voltage dont change at all even tho i think it should go up to 1.21v, atleast did with reference 780 TI card i had earlier.
> 
> Its indeed great card, that voltage is the only thing which bothers me now.
> 
> Still i got somehow lucky as even with those stock volts this overclocks nicely. Did few benhmarks yesterday with +230 GPU / +300 VRAM = actual clocks were 1315/1900MHz
> 
> Here is my Firestrike 1.1 score from yesterday : http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1571764
> 
> Bechmark wise im rather cpu limited as my physicks score is really low, but decent score with core i5
> 
> And finally pic of the card/system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My setup is bit messy currently, have to reroute some of the cables and make it more tidy at some point.


I increased my OC a bit to 1080 core, 1145 boost and 1780 memory. I set my Asus GPU Tweak to increase the Max GPU Voltage by 20 (making it 1157, 1.157 I guess).
I ran Firestrike and GPU-Z reported the VDDC went up to 1.2.

I'm not sure if that shows the volts is changing or not.

Max GPU temp was 70. Is that still fairly good, temp wise?


----------



## SardaukarHades

remove all cables and just plug the DP port.

How many monitors do you have?
if you have more than one then you can eliminate the monitor as well.
Just do what I said above and if it doesn't work take it back for a DOA.

Don't worry it happens to all of us.
I had my 780 die out on me on the 2nd day.
Then I replaced it bought a ti








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ournewlife*
> 
> I increased my OC a bit to 1080 core, 1145 boost and 1780 memory. I set my Asus GPU Tweak to increase the Max GPU Voltage by 20 (making it 1157, 1.157 I guess).
> I ran Firestrike and GPU-Z reported the VDDC went up to 1.2.
> 
> I'm not sure if that shows the volts is changing or not.
> 
> Max GPU temp was 70. Is that still fairly good, temp wise?


Do you have GPUZ?

If not download it -
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/

Run it in a the background, under sensors you can sen the VDDC to max reading and then it will tell you.

what is your ambient?


----------



## RaphLYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SardaukarHades*
> 
> remove all cables and just plug the DP port.
> 
> How many monitors do you have?
> if you have more than one then you can eliminate the monitor as well.
> Just do what I said above and if it doesn't work take it back for a DOA.
> 
> Don't worry it happens to all of us.
> I had my 780 die out on me on the 2nd day.
> Then I replaced it bought a ti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have GPUZ?
> 
> If not download it -
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/
> 
> Run it in a the background, under sensors you can sen the VDDC to max reading and then it will tell you.
> 
> what is your ambient?


I am only using 2 monitors and when i just plug in the dp cable the screen wont show anything


----------



## johnnyw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ournewlife*
> 
> I increased my OC a bit to 1080 core, 1145 boost and 1780 memory. I set my Asus GPU Tweak to increase the Max GPU Voltage by 20 (making it 1157, 1.157 I guess).
> I ran Firestrike and GPU-Z reported the VDDC went up to 1.2.
> 
> I'm not sure if that shows the volts is changing or not.
> 
> Max GPU temp was 70. Is that still fairly good, temp wise?


Mine shows 1.137 at default too in voltage slider, but the actual default voltage for my card is 1.175v shown at hw monitor after running 3D application.

What you need to look is the hw monitor part at left side, first run some 3D app at stock asettings and look hw monitor and what it gives as vddc reading, after that increase voltage slider and see if it makes any difference. These cards has variable stock voltages, your card can have that 1.2v at stock.


----------



## SardaukarHades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaphLYC*
> 
> I am only using 2 monitors and when i just plug in the dp cable the screen wont show anything


Have you tried it on both monitors?
Are you sure the DP cable is working?


----------



## ournewlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> Mine shows 1.137 at default too in voltage slider, but the actual default voltage for my card is 1.175v shown at hw monitor after running 3D application.
> 
> What you need to look is the hw monitor part at left side, first run some 3D app at stock asettings and look hw monitor and what it gives as vddc reading, after that increase voltage slider and see if it makes any difference. These cards has variable stock voltages, your card can have that 1.2v at stock.


I have 2 volt settings in GPU Treak; Min and Max volts. Which one do you want me to test? I increase my max to 1157 and ran a 3d app. The monitor showed the max volts was 1200.

By the way, how did you get your GPU core to 1184? My GPU Tweak core only goes up to +200 which makes it 1155 core (1220 boost).


----------



## SardaukarHades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ournewlife*
> 
> I have 2 volt settings in GPU Treak; Min and Max volts. Which one do you want me to test? I increase my max to 1157 and ran a 3d app. The monitor showed the max volts was 1200.
> 
> By the way, how did you get your GPU core to 1184? My GPU Tweak core only goes up to +200 which makes it 1155 core (1220 boost).


I use AB.

I have a 780 ti reference.

Here is what I get and how I got there:




Max boost is 1222.1Mhz

Temp is 83 @ max.

I just finished playing a round bf4 thats why idle is high atm.
But right now it is hovering around 41.


----------



## johnnyw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ournewlife*
> 
> I have 2 volt settings in GPU Treak; Min and Max volts. Which one do you want me to test? I increase my max to 1157 and run a 3d app. The monitor showed the max volts was 1200.
> 
> By the way, how did you get your GPU core to 1184? My GPU Tweak core only goes up to +200 which makes it 1155 core (1220 boost).


Dunno how to explain it anymore, so probably easier to show it with pics









Keep gpi tweak at default/ bone stock settings, just leave everything at defaults. Then run some 3D app and take a look to voltage reading.



After done that, shut down the gpu tweak and ha monitor, start those again and this time change voltage,power target & temp target slides to max & apply, after that run some 3D app again and see if the voltage is changed from the default settings test.



As you see my voltage dont change at all, even if i put the slider to maximum. It remains at 1.175v at both stock and slider maxed.

GPU core clock depends on cards gpu quality, card with higher quality gpu has higher stock frequency & then obviously has higher clocks aswell when overcloking with offset.


----------



## SardaukarHades

mate I only got it to work on the latest Afterburner.
Alot of guys here use precision x to get to 1.212 otherwise you will be stuck on 1.175.


----------



## johnnyw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SardaukarHades*
> 
> mate I only got it to work on the latest Afterburner.
> Alot of guys here use precision x to get to 1.212 otherwise you will be stuck on 1.175.


As i said earlier i have allready tried precision X and latest AB beta and those doesnt change the voltage either. With gigabyte reference card i used precision X and with that one voltage raised from stock 1.16v to 1.21v fine.


----------



## SardaukarHades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> As i said earlier i have allready tried precision X and latest AB beta and those doesnt change the voltage either. With gigabyte reference card i used precision X and with that one voltage raised from stock 1.16v to 1.21v fine.


hmmmm strange, very strange.
Any else has the same card exhibiting the same issue?

Just curious does it show up in gpuz? As that is the only program I use to monitor my gpu sensors.

But it is a strange one, sorry I can't help


----------



## johnnyw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SardaukarHades*
> 
> hmmmm strange, very strange.
> Any else has the same card exhibiting the same issue?
> 
> Just curious does it show up in gpuz? As that is the only program I use to monitor my gpu sensors.
> 
> But it is a strange one, sorry I can't help


Yup voltage readings are same at GPU-Z aswell. Also im 99.9% it isnt false reading either as it dont seem to have any effect to OC ability, overclocks just same as left volts at stock.

Thats why i asked few pages ago if someone else with DCII card would be kind and test if they are experiencing same thing.


----------



## cyper.bg

Guys, is it known if GV-N78TOC-3GD comes with unlocked voltage?
I am choosing a 780 Ti and as I am a fan of Gigabyte this one seems like the clearn choice - it is also the cheapest here in the UK - £522.57

Any problems with the card? Good overclock?


----------



## kalleklovn12

@ Skyn3t: Is it going to be possible to increase voltage for the reference Ti above 1.212v?







Im really satisfied with my card which runs solid at 1340/1890. But i want more (and no, im not willing to get the Classy







)


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalleklovn12*
> 
> @ Skyn3t: Is it going to be possible to increase voltage for the reference Ti above 1.212v?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im really satisfied with my card which runs solid at 1340/1890. But i want more (and no, im not willing to get the Classy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Yes it's possible, take a look here
All you need is a 2$ 100 Omh VariableResistor and some soldering iron


----------



## Teh Bottleneck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Yes it's possible, take a look here
> All you need is a 2$ 100 Omh VariableResistor and some soldering iron


And plenty of skill... a thing you sadly can't pick up for $2!


----------



## Kuat

Guys, any idea if MSI is planing to release 780Ti Lightning ?


----------



## VSG

MSI reps said otherwise.


----------



## Banedox

Here is my beautfil build with my 780 ti Classified in it.

Sad part it it dosent boot.... keep getting errors.... and I cant even get a screen to show...


----------



## RaphLYC

Got my Gigabyte reference GTX 780ti for 690USD good deal?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Here is my beautfil build with my 780 ti Classified in it.
> 
> Sad part it it dosent boot.... keep getting errors.... and I cant even get a screen to show...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sorry to hear it's not booting. I've seen reports of some non-UEFI bios boards having issues with the current gen of cards from both makers, and have had one do the same to me on an old generation chip. Did that system power up and work before the liquid cooling?
And of course, you did reset the CMOS before start up, yes??


----------



## doctakedooty

Well I got to find the voltage read points hopefully this weekend on my card and I think I may have figured roughly the right ohm resister to achieve 1.3 v with a hard mod. I will play around with it some this weekend maybe I was going to work on it some today but I overslept and have work tonight so I don't have to much time to dive into it.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Sorry to hear it's not booting. I've seen reports of some non-UEFI bios boards having issues with the current gen of cards from both makers, and have had one do the same to me on an old generation chip. Did that system power up and work before the liquid cooling?
> And of course, you did reset the CMOS before start up, yes??


Yeah, I couldnt run the board with out liquid cooling cause it dosent have the air coolers for the MB, but yeah the card ran on air before I blocked it same with the CPU....

I might just say screw it and bankrupt myself with a RIVEBE and 4930k and 16gb of Crucial Cas 8 Ram or 1 more stick of magic samsung ram.


----------



## Redeemer

Hey what program do you use to check the make of 780TI VRAM?


----------



## 50shadesofray

i use RSS which comes with evga precision X and MSI afterburner


----------



## kalleklovn12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redeemer*
> 
> Hey what program do you use to check the make of 780TI VRAM?


You can use GPU-Z : http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redeemer*
> 
> Hey what program do you use to check the make of 780TI VRAM?


Hover the pointer over the "RAM" in Nvidia Inspector.


----------



## Redeemer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Hover the pointer over the "RAM" in Nvidia Inspector.


thanks man, got my reference EVGA 780TI up and running added 250 to core and 350 to mem right off the bat!


----------



## VSG

Oh man, look at this post from 8 Pack:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8 Pack*
> MSI have made a 780 Ti lightening but its not coming to the market as a mass product.


This 780 Ti Lightning would have been AMAZING and a true competitor to the EVGA 780 Ti Classified KPE


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Oh man, look at this post from 8 Pack:
> This 780 Ti Lightning would have been AMAZING and a true competitor to the EVGA 780 Ti Classified KPE


I'm not so sure I agree with that considering MSI's reputation overall. Just my opinion though.


----------



## marc0053

is there a way to disable the bios display screen when starting up computer?
It takes an extra 10 sec for my pc to startup because is displays the graphic card bio before starting up the pc, then it shows the motherboard bios...


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> is there a way to disable the bios display screen when starting up computer?
> It takes an extra 10 sec for my pc to startup because is displays the graphic card bio before starting up the pc, then it shows the motherboard bios...


Are you using the TechInferno bios? Because I don't think I ever saw bios version at boot with Sky's bios.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> is there a way to disable the bios display screen when starting up computer?
> It takes an extra 10 sec for my pc to startup because is displays the graphic card bio before starting up the pc, then it shows the motherboard bios...


Some mobo won't by pass it. Even on stock bios.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Oh man, look at this post from 8 Pack:
> This 780 Ti Lightning would have been AMAZING and a *true competitor* to the EVGA 780 Ti Classified KPE


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I'm not so sure I agree with that considering *MSI's reputation overall*. Just my opinion though.


Sure the lightnings have always been amazing cards, like you having a 1000bhp Skyline GTR but limited to 100bhp!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> is there a way to disable the bios display screen when starting up computer?
> It takes an extra 10 sec for my pc to startup because is displays the graphic card bio before starting up the pc, then it shows the motherboard bios...


Go to bios and enable:

Fast Boot = *Enable*
USB Support (Disable / Partial Initial / Full Initial) = *Partial Initial* which says "For a faster POST time, only the USB ports with keyboard and mouse connections will be detected"

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## VSG

Before the 780 lightning, the Lightnings were one of the go-to for benching were they not? Remember that both the 780 classified and lightnings had Elpida due to Hynix shortage.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Before the 780 lightning, the Lightnings were one of the go-to for benching were they not? Remember that both the 780 classified and lightnings had Elpida due to Hynix shortage.


I still can't get behind an MSI product, just to many issues in the past for me, including a couple of lightnings. I would honestly take an ECS or Biostar product before I touch another MSI branded anything.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Some mobo won't by pass it. Even on stock bios.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Sure the lightnings have always been amazing cards, like you having a 1000bhp Skyline GTR but limited to 100bhp!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go to bios and enable:
> 
> Fast Boot = *Enable*
> USB Support (Disable / Partial Initial / Full Initial) = *Partial Initial* which says "For a faster POST time, only the USB ports with keyboard and mouse connections will be detected"
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Those settings were already in place. Maybe I just have to live with it.
Here are 2 photos of the start screen and bios setting:


----------



## dcyoung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I still can't get behind an MSI product, just to many issues in the past for me, including a couple of lightnings. I would honestly take an ECS or Biostar product before I touch another MSI branded anything.


would these be 780 lightnings... or previous models? I've yet to hear of any issue with a 780 lightning


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dcyoung*
> 
> would these be 780 lightnings... or previous models? I've yet to hear of any issue with a 780 lightning


One was a 780 Lightning, and the other was a 7970 Lightning BE. I got the 780 at the end of August, card was DOA, I tried it in 3 different systems, nothing, RMA'ed the card to MSI, they said it was "user damage", lol, ok. So I spoke to a manager in the support area, they sent me a refurbed card, and I sold it. 7970 was the same, DOA, but this time I just let the distributor deal with the return and ordered a Sapphire Vapor-X instead, that card did work out of the box and is still running strong in a client build.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Those settings were already in place. Maybe I just have to live with it.
> Here are 2 photos of the start screen and bios setting:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


My bad marc for asking you about the TechInferno bios before. After seen the second pic, yes I remember I might have seen Sky's bios probably once or twice from when I Clear the CMOS(I immediately load my OC profile after CMOS which has Fast Boot enabled so that explains why I don't remember seeing it).









Maybe you can try using the Full Screen Logo option? It might bypass the Bios version since it doesn't show the post details? No harm in trying.


----------



## fredocini

I just recently bought a nice birthday present for myself and pulled the trigger on a an EVGA gtx 780 ti w/ reference cooling. i absolutely love how it looks and how silent it is @ idle







.


i've tried a bit of overclocking and managed to reach 1189mhz w/ boost to 1202 on the core but any further i start getting artifacts.... in regards to memory i get +400 no problem @ 3900

is this a standard overclock for a stock cooler? i would like to reach above the 1200mhz barrier but seeing the artifacts makes me sad lol. voltage is locked on this card as well







.... but either way i feel that the gtx 780 ti is an amazing card!


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> I just recently bought a nice birthday present for myself and pulled the trigger on a an EVGA gtx 780 ti w/ reference cooling. i absolutely love how it looks and how silent it is @ idle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> i've tried a bit of overclocking and managed to reach 1189mhz w/ boost to 1202 on the core but any further i start getting artifacts.... in regards to memory i get +400 no problem @ 3900
> 
> is this a standard overclock for a stock cooler? i would like to reach above the 1200mhz barrier but seeing the artifacts makes me sad lol. voltage is locked on this card as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... but either way i feel that the gtx 780 ti is an amazing card!


OMG didn't realize there was a clear plastic covering on the window. I should probably remove that.

In regards to your question, you can reach up to 1300 with 1.212v and probably around 1200 with stock.


----------



## Koniakki

*MSI GeForce GTX 780 Ti Lightning*
Quote:


> The Lightning Ti comes with a GK110-425-B1 GPU (2880 Cuda cores) and runs at 993 MHz core and 1058 MHz boost while the memory comes at a clock speed of 7000 MHz. The GeForce GTX 780 Lightning Ti has a *16+3+1* phase VRM along with the new DrMOS 4 being the next-gen MOSFET which is used to deliver the power for the CPU. The card is powered through Dual 8-Pin connectors.


http://www.guru3d.com/news_story/msi_geforce_gtx_780_ti_lightning_photos.html


----------



## fredocini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> OMG didn't realize there was a clear plastic covering on the window. I should probably remove that.
> 
> In regards to your question, you can reach up to 1300 with 1.212v and probably around 1200 with stock.


lol i actually didnt see it without the lightning either. but yeah, with the evga sc model i have to flash the bios in order to increase voltage right?


----------



## eBombzor

snip


----------



## Jimhans1

So what ever happened to the Fabled "Black Edition"?? Is that thing ever going to appear??


----------



## SardaukarHades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> I just recently bought a nice birthday present for myself and pulled the trigger on a an EVGA gtx 780 ti w/ reference cooling. i absolutely love how it looks and how silent it is @ idle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> i've tried a bit of overclocking and managed to reach 1189mhz w/ boost to 1202 on the core but any further i start getting artifacts.... in regards to memory i get +400 no problem @ 3900
> 
> is this a standard overclock for a stock cooler? i would like to reach above the 1200mhz barrier but seeing the artifacts makes me sad lol. voltage is locked on this card as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... but either way i feel that the gtx 780 ti is an amazing card!


I get the same overclock, actually any further I get shutdowns.

Haven't tried going further on 1.212v, just though eh leave it.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> So what ever happened to the Fabled "Black Edition"?? Is that thing ever going to appear??


Just a rumor still, but knowing Nvidia they might do a full GK110 Titan refresh in Feb.


----------



## nachoarroyo

Hi All, here are some test with Zotac GTX 780Ti with Vmod on GPU using LN2.





















Regards!


----------



## TobbbeSWE

Geforce GTX Titan Black Edition on it's way!

http://www.sweclockers.com/nyhet/18199-geforce-gtx-titan-black-edition-pa-ingang


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TobbbeSWE*
> 
> Geforce GTX Titan Black Edition on it's way!
> 
> http://www.sweclockers.com/nyhet/18199-geforce-gtx-titan-black-edition-pa-ingang










It's a wee bit pricey, even for Nvidia and even for a Titan:
Quote:


> The recommended price at the same level as the current GTX Titan, that is around *9000 Euros including VAT*


I'm pretty sure there's supposed to be one less decimal place in that price.


----------



## ovard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I'm not so sure I agree with that considering MSI's reputation overall. Just my opinion though.


I had an MSI 780 TI "Gaming" for a total of 20 hours, then it fried. Getting a new one on warranty......thinking about sending it back....sick of this by now though. Would be the second card I'd send back in under 2 weeks.


----------



## 50shadesofray

I had problems with my MSI 280x as well, loads of coil whine, throttling, overheating vrms. But it is probably a good thing it didnt work because i sold it to buy my beautiful new 780ti that idles at 22C and 63C at load @ 1124mhz


----------



## ovard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *50shadesofray*
> 
> I had problems with my MSI 280x as well, loads of coil whine, throttling, overheating vrms. But it is probably a good thing it didnt work because i sold it to buy my beautiful new 780ti that idles at 22C and 63C at load @ 1124mhz


Well...I can get a full refund still for a few days...I should call them.


----------



## 50shadesofray

Yeah, get your money back and invest it in an asus or EVGA, or better Classy... Or even better Classy King....


----------



## Clockster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ovard*
> 
> I had an MSI 780 TI "Gaming" for a total of 20 hours, then it fried. Getting a new one on warranty......thinking about sending it back....sick of this by now though. Would be the second card I'd send back in under 2 weeks.


Also used one for a little while and had intermittent black screen issues, got it swapped and sold it. Eventually settled on a Gigabyte GTX780TI Windforce 3 OC Edition and man am I glad I did, the card clocks like a beast and is so quiet its actually scary lol my water 3 extreme is much louder than the card lol

Can't go wrong with this card.


----------



## ovard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> Also used one for a little while and had intermittent black screen issues, got it swapped and sold it. Eventually settled on a Gigabyte GTX780TI Windforce 3 OC Edition and man am I glad I did, the card clocks like a beast and is so quiet its actually scary lol my water 3 extreme is much louder than the card lol
> 
> Can't go wrong with this card.


I had a WF3 for about a day, OC'd badly and wouldnt work right. And one of the fans were spinning strangely so I swapped that. I think I might return the MSI one too and get an EVGA or something. Maybe save the money for 1 month and wait for the 780 TI price cut. I'm kind of bored with my 660 TI though by now.


----------



## CerN

Hey guys!

I am going to get a pair of 780 ti's and some EK blocks, and I plan on overclocking them a fair bit. The cheapest reference card I can get is Gainward reference card, I can also get an EVGA Superclocked with and without the ACX cooler. Additionally I can get the Gainward Phantom, and EK blocks that will fit.

Which one should I get?
Will any of them help me reach significantly higher OC's than the others under water? Maybe I should just get the cheaper Gainward one? What about RAM, do they have varying quality, so that the Gainward wont be able to get high memory clocks?

TLDR:
For OCing with water cooling, Gainward reference, EVGA Superclocked(with or without ACX) or Gainward Phantom?


----------



## wstanci3

If it is the reference design, then there is no difference in performance in which brand you get. It is all up to the silicon lottery. But when you are deciding which brand, consider which company offers you the best warranty.


----------



## DemiseGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CerN*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> I am going to get a pair of 780 ti's and some EK blocks, and I plan on overclocking them a fair bit. The cheapest reference card I can get is Gainward reference card, I can also get an EVGA Superclocked with and without the ACX cooler. Additionally I can get the Gainward Phantom, and EK blocks that will fit.
> 
> Which one should I get?
> Will any of them help me reach significantly higher OC's than the others under water? Maybe I should just get the cheaper Gainward one? What about RAM, do they have varying quality, so that the Gainward wont be able to get high memory clocks?
> 
> TLDR:
> For OCing with water cooling, Gainward reference, EVGA Superclocked(with or without ACX) or Gainward Phantom?


If i was you i'd get 2x classy Ti since you want overclocks and are going to get waterblocks.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CerN*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> I am going to get a pair of 780 ti's and some EK blocks, and I plan on overclocking them a fair bit. The cheapest reference card I can get is Gainward reference card, I can also get an EVGA Superclocked with and without the ACX cooler. Additionally I can get the Gainward Phantom, and EK blocks that will fit.
> 
> Which one should I get?
> Will any of them help me reach significantly higher OC's than the others under water? Maybe I should just get the cheaper Gainward one? What about RAM, do they have varying quality, so that the Gainward wont be able to get high memory clocks?
> 
> TLDR:
> For OCing with water cooling, Gainward reference, EVGA Superclocked(with or without ACX) or Gainward Phantom?


I buy evga or msi series personally. So I am not sure about the gainward stuff. As far as getting a evga superclocked no need the non superclocked version will do the same for a few dollars less. The only difference in the 2 is a bios clock change which either way eont matter since you will probably flash sky bios. As far as acx or ref cooler the ref cooler is better for sli if your going to ever be on air since it oushs the hot air out of the case acx is good for single cards the reason its not great for sli is it dumps the hot air back into the case and if you have 2, 3, or even 4 way sli that's a lot of heat and the cards will just keep sucking in that same heat and getting the cards warmer then ref cooler design. Me personally like I said go evga they put out great products jacob from evga is always popping in forums helping out and they have great customer service in case anything was to go wrong and quick turn arounds on rmas.


----------



## CerN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DemiseGR*
> 
> If i was you i'd get 2x classy Ti since you want overclocks and are going to get waterblocks.


How much of a difference is there in overclocking reference vs. classified under water? I was thinking about it, but it will cost me quite a bit more, especially since I will have to order the classified water blocks internationally.


----------



## DemiseGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CerN*
> 
> How much of a difference is there in overclocking reference vs. classified under water? I was thinking about it, but it will cost me quite a bit more, especially since I will have to order the classified water blocks internationally.


I am not sure on the exact numbers, i am sure people from the classified thread would help you. My 780 Classy outperforms a 780 reference by around 7-10% in games/benches


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nachoarroyo*
> 
> Hi All, here are some test with Zotac GTX 780Ti with Vmod on GPU using LN2.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards!


Great numbers Nacho, mind share Voltage mods(including Vmem if you've discovered it) and read points please.
...Oh and your 4930k is great also.


----------



## RaphLYC

How should I overclock my reference gigabyte gtx 780 ti using EVGA Precision X?


----------



## TheBenson

I have a pair of the ACX GTX 780 ti's and I'm wondering what is the best way to get a backplate for these, I been waiting for stock to show up at the EVGA store for awhile but I don't know if their auto-notify option is there because they actually intend to get more or just because they are OOS.


----------



## kalleklovn12

Wow! I got 12191in Firestrike with my Asus GTX 780Ti vanilla @ 1360/1900 and a 4.9ghz cpu.


----------



## Stein357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBenson*
> 
> I have a pair of the ACX GTX 780 ti's and I'm wondering what is the best way to get a backplate for these, I been waiting for stock to show up at the EVGA store for awhile but I don't know if their auto-notify option is there because they actually intend to get more or just because they are OOS.


I just got a hold of Jacob from EVGA on Twitter, said not anytime soon.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBenson*
> 
> I have a pair of the ACX GTX 780 ti's and I'm wondering what is the best way to get a backplate for these, I been waiting for stock to show up at the EVGA store for awhile but I don't know if their auto-notify option is there because they actually intend to get more or just because they are OOS.


I also had to keep looking every day and eventually they had come back into stock. I'm pretty sure as long as they're still selling the 780TI they will still have those back plates for sale and will be back in stock.

Auto notify didn't work well for me. I had Visited the website and saw in stock and purchased my back plate before auto notification sent me an email later that day.

I even had to purchase a high flow bracket because mine did not come with one even though they do come with the ACX. Pretty shady that some do and sone don't. Guess its EVGA's way to squeeze a little more revenue off thier customers.

Side note: ASUS DCUII already come with backplates included in thier pricing. Wish it was out when I had made my purchase. Would be my suggestion to other members thinking of getting a 780Ti.


----------



## Dancop

dc2.zip 135k .zip file


Could someone mod the DC2 BIOS????
I want to run it under LN2...so I need something like 600% Powertarget...Voltage unlock is fine for gaming, so ok...but I'll mod the card anyway!!!


----------



## CerN

Just ordered a pair of 780 ti reference cards, EK water blocks and backplates. Cannot wait, will be epic to put them into my Asus Rampage IV Black Edition alongside my 4930k


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CerN*
> 
> Just ordered a pair of 780 ti reference cards, EK water blocks and backplates. Cannot wait, will be epic to put them into my Asus Rampage IV Black Edition alongside my 4930k


Lucky you, I'm on an old 860 CPU with p7p55d-deluxe mobo. Though OC'ed to 4.2 Ghz.


----------



## Foolsmasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stein357*
> 
> I just got a hold of Jacob from EVGA on Twitter, said not anytime soon.


Guys, sorry if this has been asked but do you all know if the EK backplates would fit on a 780ti SC ACX card? I bought this card on a whim the other day, with no research if the PCB is reference or etc. etc. I don't want to wait around on EVGA and if I watercool again it will be EK block anyway.

Thanks


----------



## CerN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foolsmasher*
> 
> Guys, sorry if this has been asked but do you all know if the EK backplates would fit on a 780ti SC ACX card? I bought this card on a whim the other day, with no research if the PCB is reference or etc. etc. I don't want to wait around on EVGA and if I watercool again it will be EK block anyway.
> 
> Thanks


Pretty sure the SC is reference, don't take my word for it though.


----------



## VSG

Ya the SC is a reference card, just comes with a bios that enables slightly higher clocks on average. As far as fitting the EK backplate on the stock card, I can't guarantee it will work since it is probably not compatible with the stock cooler still being present and is only certified to work with the EK block.


----------



## Redeemer

Hey guys how safe is this? Been running all day on a Valley loop, reading temps with a laser at the back of the PCB show hottest area 65c!

http://s1153.photobucket.com/user/sanjaysaini365/media/Untitled11_zps0208d5cf.jpg.html


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redeemer*
> 
> Hey guys how safe is this? Been running all day on a Valley loop, reading temps with a laser at the back of the PCB show hottest area 65c!
> 
> http://s1153.photobucket.com/user/sanjaysaini365/media/Untitled11_zps0208d5cf.jpg.html


Those temps are fine, actually pretty good.

Nice OC BTW.


----------



## Redeemer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Those temps are fine, actually pretty good.
> 
> Nice OC BTW.


Temps are actually 65-70c on reference air


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Currently running Heaven 4.0 for a couple of hours already








1301MHz 1.212v with that wonderful EK block.
I forgot to take pictures, but I also have the backplate cooling the memory on the back... no it's not a Titan.
With the Titan you have memory on the back of the card, instead of memory I use 1mm thick thermal pads in their place.
Then another 0.5mm on top of that, and that makes perfect contact with the backplate.
(standoffs are ~1.82mm or so but there's a 'higher/lower' area sticking out to make contact with Titan memories)
At the back of the VRM area I use 2 layers of 1.0mm thermal pads, I slightly squeezed them by hand, and now the heat is being sucked out by the backplate there too








Best part is, the card is straight as an arrow with the backplate, no bending nothing








But that was also the case with my 670's last year so no surprise there, all in all very happy with the card
(MSI Gaming version)


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Currently running Heaven 4.0 for a couple of hours already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1301MHz 1.212v with that wonderful EK block.
> I forgot to take pictures, but I also have the backplate cooling the memory on the back... no it's not a Titan.
> With the Titan you have memory on the back of the card, instead of memory I use 1mm thick thermal pads in their place.
> Then another 0.5mm on top of that, and that makes perfect contact with the backplate.
> (standoffs are ~1.82mm or so but there's a 'higher/lower' area sticking out to make contact with Titan memories)
> At the back of the VRM area I use 2 layers of 1.0mm thermal pads, I slightly squeezed them by hand, and now the heat is being sucked out by the backplate there too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best part is, the card is straight as an arrow with the backplate, no bending nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that was also the case with my 670's last year so no surprise there, all in all very happy with the card
> (MSI Gaming version)


Hi, that's really great! I must say that mine does 1300 too, mine is on air though, with the Gainward Phantom cooler. I've used some other TIM, Icy Diamond 7. I've tightened the cooler (which was loose by design) with some rings under each screw. And found out that the Palit Jetstream card is the same as mine, except mine has dual 8-pin.
So, I flashed the Jetstream BIOS by Skyn3t. And it works! Although the fans seem to be running slower at 100% than used to. But still only about 76 degrees on 1.212 volts continuous. And my card is in the second pcie slot (otherwise all pcie1x slots are covered so I'd have to put the soundblaster in the pciex4 slot. Just experimenting with the setup though.

One remark about your way of testing, I don't think Heaven is that much of a good tester for overclocking. Power draw is much lower at Heaven, even at the most demanding settings. With heaven I managed to go up to 1325 mhz, at lower temps (below 70!). So, I opened my most demanding game and looked at my powerdraw percentage. Turned up all quality settings and just seek out the most demanding scene in the game. In my case, Tomb Raider with TressFX and 4xSSAA. Suddenly powerdraw was so much higher and even temps. So I had to bring the clocks down to 1300 and let GORGIOUS Lara look at the most demanding view until temps didn't rise any longer (and then some..).

Just concider it.. might crash if you'd start gaming at high settings.

what are your temps?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dancop*
> 
> dc2.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> 
> Could someone mod the DC2 BIOS????
> I want to run it under LN2...so I need something like 600% Powertarget...Voltage unlock is fine for gaming, so ok...but I'll mod the card anyway!!!


You still have to do a hard mod...If you are PM me!








Anyway, what happened to your zombie titan? Did you got rid of that problem (wall) at 1,625V?









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## johnnyw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalleklovn12*
> 
> Wow! I got 12191in Firestrike with my Asus GTX 780Ti vanilla @ 1360/1900 and a 4.9ghz cpu.


Your GPU score looks bit low for me at those clocks, i got almost same gfx score with 1315/1900..


----------



## johnnyw

So any 780Ti DCII OC owner is able to adjust voltage at stock bios? I have now tried everything i can think of and seems like my card is voltage locked for 1.175v.


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Been trying to figure out how to change the fan speed in the BIOS when it hit certain temp on my video card when it on auto fan control it just go from 70C to 38% lame.. When it hit 80C it 51% fan speed. I don't like that.

I would like to change this in the BIOS to change how to curves into the heating pattern. I have to trun it 80% to get 60C or 62c under Heaven 4.0 Benchies

Anyone know how to change the BIOS for controlling the fan speed?

Anyway Count me in as one card my other card is sitting on the side till I figure out the best overclocking and sweet spot and fan control in a good reasonable video card.



I have the flow brackets and the backplate on mine as well. Need pictures let me know


----------



## mfranco702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterCyclone3D*
> 
> Been trying to figure out how to change the fan speed in the BIOS when it hit certain temp on my video card when it on auto fan control it just go from 70C to 38% lame.. When it hit 80C it 51% fan speed. I don't like that.
> 
> I would like to change this in the BIOS to change how to curves into the heating pattern. I have to trun it 80% to get 60C or 62c under Heaven 4.0 Benchies
> 
> Anyone know how to change the BIOS for controlling the fan speed?
> 
> Anyway Count me in as one card my other card is sitting on the side till I figure out the best overclocking and sweet spot and fan control in a good reasonable video card.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the flow brackets and the backplate on mine as well. Need pictures let me know


just use the software, AB or EVGA Precision X, do the fan curve and apply at win startup, no need to do it in BIOS.


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfranco702*
> 
> just use the software, AB or EVGA Precision X, do the fan curve and apply at win startup, no need to do it in BIOS.


Cool. I give a try but I would like to doing for the BIOS so I don't have to worry about software. When giving or selling this card it does what does already have the setting as it is. Thanks though.


----------



## kalleklovn12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> Your GPU score looks bit low for me at those clocks, i got almost same gfx score with 1315/1900..


Hmmm. I tried even higher. With the cpu at 5ghz and core 1370 mem 1900 i got 12309. 65.place at Hall Of Fame  Cant be to bad?!


----------



## johnnyw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalleklovn12*
> 
> Hmmm. I tried even higher. With the cpu at 5ghz and core 1370 mem 1900 i got 12309. 65.place at Hall Of Fame  Cant be to bad?!


I mean the actual gfx score, not overall score. I just find it strange that you have 55mhz more on gpu and still getting about same graphicks score, vram i have at same clocks so that doesnt explain it either.

On my testings 50mhz more with 780ti means like 300-400points more at gfx result.


----------



## kalleklovn12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> I mean the actual gfx score, not overall score. I just find it strange that you have 55mhz more on gpu and still getting about same graphicks score, vram i have at same clocks so that doesnt explain it either.


What is your gpu score? Coreclock?


----------



## johnnyw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalleklovn12*
> 
> What is your gpu score? Coreclock?




http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1571764

You should be getting around 14.4 - 14.5k gfx result at those 1370/1900 clocks. Are you sure your vram is stable at 1900? These GDDR5 ram modules on these cards has error correction, and if you have slightly too much clocks on them it most likely wont crash or give you artifacts, but just decreases performance a bit.


----------



## kalleklovn12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1571764
> 
> You should be getting around 14.4 - 14.5k gfx result at those 1370/1900 clocks. Are you sure your vram is stable at 1900? These GDDR5 ram modules on these cards has error correction, and if you have slightly too much clocks on them it most likely wont crash or give you artifacts, but just decreases performance a bit.


Okey. The gpu score was 14000+ i doubt that it will be possible for me to get a higher score with mem at a lower mhz. I will try later


----------



## DStealth

I have 14420 GPU @ 1333 core, so close to 14k with 1360-1370 are either not the real frequencies or some other issue i.e. CPU bound or unstable Vmem, Throttle...


----------



## TobbbeSWE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CerN*
> 
> Just ordered a pair of 780 ti reference cards, EK water blocks and backplates. Cannot wait, will be epic to put them into my Asus Rampage IV Black Edition alongside my 4930k


RETURN THEM *reference* cards!
Nvidia made sure that no one could overvolt pass 1.212v so your waterblocks will be useless.
Buy two classifieds instead.


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TobbbeSWE*
> 
> RETURN THEM *reference* cards!
> Nvidia made sure that no one could overvolt pass 1.212v so your waterblocks will be useless.
> Buy two classifieds instead.


My reference cards running quietly in SLI at 1300MHz and 40C under water beg to differ. Water blocks are never useless, especially for SLI.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TobbbeSWE*
> 
> RETURN THEM *reference* cards!
> Nvidia made sure that no one could overvolt pass 1.212v so your waterblocks will be useless.
> Buy two classifieds instead.


You can overvolt them just requires a mod. Also the waterblocks are not useless some people enjoy there systems to be cool and quite. At 1.21v with sli and oc the temps can get pretty high without a custom fan profile and while gaming the fans would need to be set around the 70 percent mark to keep it reasonable if they are ref cooler cards.


----------



## TobbbeSWE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> My reference cards running quietly in SLI at 1300MHz and 40C under water beg to differ. Water blocks are never useless, especially for SLI.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> You can overvolt them just requires a mod. Also the waterblocks are not useless some people enjoy there systems to be cool and quite. At 1.21v with sli and oc the temps can get pretty high without a custom fan profile and while gaming the fans would need to be set around the 70 percent mark to keep it reasonable if they are ref cooler cards.


You are both right in the sound and temperature part but we are all overclockers here right?








The hard mod with a 100 ohm variable resistor is not a every mans job. And you seriously void your warranty.

I'm also running two reference cards and it feel rather dumb to buy water blocks to them know when overclocking is done for.
He should know the issue with the 1.2v cap with the ref card. Because if he wants to overcklock them baby's on water he will hit that 1.2v cap and it's very early volts for a watercooled card.

So returning them now when he have the chance and buy two classifieds with blocks instead would make them overclock 250mhz further.









My rig. Currently capped at 1250mhz.









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



https://imageshack.com/i/0bymrhj


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TobbbeSWE*
> 
> You are both right in the sound and temperature part but we are all overclockers here right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hard mod with a 100 ohm variable resistor is not a every mans job. And you seriously void your warranty.
> 
> I'm also running two reference cards and it feel rather dumb to buy water blocks to them know when overclocking is done for.
> He should now the issiue with the 1.2v cap with the ref card. Becuse if he wants to overcklock them babys on water he will hit that 1.2v cap and it's very early volts for a watercooled card.
> 
> So returning them now when he have the chance and buy two classifieds with blocks instead would make them overclock 250mhz further.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My rig. Currently capped at 1250mhz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/0bymrhj


Correction a 100 ohm variable resister is not true its just a straight 100 ohm resister for 1.5v a variable resister would allow adjustable voltage and yes it would void warranty. Also its not guaranteed your going to do 1500 with a classy its luck my Ti doe 1339 / 8050 and that is all 3 of my cards on air. On water of course they would go up some and close the gap more between a classy. Other things to consider when going classy is your psu. You start getting into 1.3 or 1.4 which the 1.4 is where you are seeing those 1500 rare core clocks they need more juice. There are lots of factors to consider and the classys are not just set a voltage and you overclock there are a few more voltages to play with and adjust. So with that said my 1339 cards can probably get into the classy range once I finish modding them soon. Like you said modding is not for everyone and its a great risk with a great benefit if you can do it properly.

Overclockers yes benchers no some overclock for the fun and to game. Some of us overclock for benching and that's where you would want a classy defiantly over a ref.


----------



## TobbbeSWE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Correction a 100 ohm variable resister is not true its just a straight 100 ohm resister for 1.5v a variable resister would allow adjustable voltage and yes it would void warranty. Also its not guaranteed your going to do 1500 with a classy its luck my Ti doe 1339 / 8050 and that is all 3 of my cards on air. On water of course they would go up some and close the gap more between a classy. Other things to consider when going classy is your psu. You start getting into 1.3 or 1.4 which the 1.4 is where you are seeing those 1500 rare core clocks they need more juice. There are lots of factors to consider and the classys are not just set a voltage and you overclock there are a few more voltages to play with and adjust. So with that said my 1339 cards can probably get into the classy range once I finish modding them soon. Like you said modding is not for everyone and its a great risk with a great benefit if you can do it properly.
> 
> Overclockers yes benchers no some overclock for the fun and to game. Some of us overclock for benching and that's where you would want a classy defiantly over a ref.


Ok but then i have a question.
1.5v seams a little bit high for reference PCB on water. But for example if i want 1.4v, what resistor should i use?
Should i add more Ohm in the resistor to gain more voltage or is it the other way around?

What is the recommend highest value for Ti PCB with EK cooling on the VRM? I would think 1.4v but can it go higher?

I have a friend with 3 Titans and EK blocks he went even up to 1.41 no problem. The titan and 780ti pcb i almost the same right?


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TobbbeSWE*
> 
> Ok but then i have a question.
> 1.5v seams a little bit high for reference PCB on water. But for example if i want 1.4v, what resistor should i use?
> Should i add more Ohm in the resistor to gain more voltage or is it the other way around?
> 
> What is the recommend highest value for Ti PCB with EK cooling on the VRM? I would think 1.4v but can it go higher?
> 
> I have a friend with 3 Titans and EK blocks he went even up to 1.41 no problem. The titan and 780ti pcb i almost the same right?


As far as ohm I am not sure because I have yet to do it yet waiting on some parts. As far as vrm being able to handle it some can do 1.5 no problem some fry and some fry at 1.43 so its a gamble and luck. The pcb is the same so the volt mod would be the same. I will be using a variable resister for mine and when I get a maxwell I will be cutting off the power section and putting epower boards on for ln2

But to answer about ohms my math says it would be about a 500ohm resister to achieve around 1.3 v with out t rying it and probing the voltage on the card I am not 100percent sure. The stock resister is 110 ohm and from looking at the pics it looks to be parellel so 100ohm resister would be 52 ohms to make the 1.5 so a 450-500 ohm would put you btween 1.27-1.32


----------



## funkmetal

About to order 2 of these to run in SLI along side the 4930k in a RIVE Board. Anything I should know?


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> About to order 2 of these to run in SLI along side the 4930k in a RIVE Board. Anything I should know?


No just I would recommend putting them under water and make sure your 4930k is oc. I hit a wall with my 4930k its bottlenecking my 3 ref ti at 1270 core not even there max clocks they max at 73 percent usuage in benchs I increase 100 mhz the usuage increases some. I am going back to my 3930k that can do over 5 ghz


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> No just I would recommend putting them under water and make sure your 4930k is oc. I hit a wall with my 4930k its bottlenecking my 3 ref ti at 1270 core not even there max clocks they max at 73 percent usuage in benchs I increase 100 mhz the usuage increases some. I am going back to my 3930k that can do over 5 ghz


Yeah, I will be putting my 4930k on water and OC'ing it, but those 2 780Ti's will be on air


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Yeah, I will be putting my 4930k on water and OC'ing it, but those 2 780Ti's will be on air


Only thing with those classys in sli on air your tempswill be high once you start oc and raising volts. The acx are not great for any sli and have higher temps then the ref cooler since the acx dumps the heat back I the case the cards will keep sucking in that hot air and making it hotter. The ref cooler blows it out the back and out of your case. Not saying they classys can't be used for air a lot do but there fpotential won't be seen until at least water cooled and up to ln2.


----------



## leighspped

i really want a TI but I'm running a evga super clock 780 already and its not enough power.

just want to make sure it stupid to add a 780ti and 780 superclock in one rig. better off just getting another SC?


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Only thing with those classys in sli on air your tempswill be high once you start oc and raising volts. The acx are not great for any sli and have higher temps then the ref cooler since the acx dumps the heat back I the case the cards will keep sucking in that hot air and making it hotter. The ref cooler blows it out the back and out of your case. Not saying they classys can't be used for air a lot do but there fpotential won't be seen until at least water cooled and up to ln2.


I'm guessing there are no custom fan curves worth using?


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leighspped*
> 
> i really want a TI but I'm running a evga super clock 780 already and its not enough power.
> 
> just want to make sure it stupid to add a 780ti and 780 superclock in one rig. better off just getting another SC?


It wouldn't work I don't think almost sure it wouldn't and if it did it would run your lowest cards settingsso your 780. Better to buy a second 780 or sell yours and buy tis


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> I'm guessing there are no custom fan curves worth using?


You can set custom fan curves to help control temps but your not going to see its potential on air you won't see that till water. If you order not happy then let me know I got some ref ti I could trade and cash


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> You can set custom fan curves to help control temps but your not going to see its potential on air you won't see that till water. If you order not happy then let me know I got some ref ti I could trade and cash


Ah, Ok. I'll keep you posted


----------



## criznit

I'm feeling like a big kid!!!!! I should have my 780 ti sc acx tonight and will be posting my gpu-z for validation. It's being delivered by UPS (shudders) so I will keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakakakaka*
> 
> Hi, that's really great! I must say that mine does 1300 too, mine is on air though, with the Gainward Phantom cooler. I've used some other TIM, Icy Diamond 7. I've tightened the cooler (which was loose by design) with some rings under each screw. And found out that the Palit Jetstream card is the same as mine, except mine has dual 8-pin.
> So, I flashed the Jetstream BIOS by Skyn3t. And it works! Although the fans seem to be running slower at 100% than used to. But still only about 76 degrees on 1.212 volts continuous. And my card is in the second pcie slot (otherwise all pcie1x slots are covered so I'd have to put the soundblaster in the pciex4 slot. Just experimenting with the setup though.
> 
> One remark about your way of testing, I don't think Heaven is that much of a good tester for overclocking. Power draw is much lower at Heaven, even at the most demanding settings. With heaven I managed to go up to 1325 mhz, at lower temps (below 70!). So, I opened my most demanding game and looked at my powerdraw percentage. Turned up all quality settings and just seek out the most demanding scene in the game. In my case, Tomb Raider with TressFX and 4xSSAA. Suddenly powerdraw was so much higher and even temps. So I had to bring the clocks down to 1300 and let GORGIOUS Lara look at the most demanding view until temps didn't rise any longer (and then some..).
> 
> Just concider it.. might crash if you'd start gaming at high settings.
> 
> what are your temps?


Temps were 38c max with Heaven, will try BF4 later tonight, been working all day and had to catch up on this thread... lot of replies since my last post








Tomb raider sucks imo so I won't try/play it









After a while of BF4








http://i.imgur.com/m3AmyYy.png


----------



## criznit

Well damn! I just realized this card doesn't have a mini dp slot







I hope frys has a display port cable


----------



## Redeemer

Can some post up a custom fan curve from after burner for me, @ 250 core and 350 memory.


----------



## n0ypi

You guys think the price for the Ti will get cheaper once the 790 comes out? And one more question. Is this worth the price or should I get the 780?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n0ypi*
> 
> You guys think the price for the Ti will get cheaper once the 790 comes out? And one more question. Is this worth the price or should I get the 780?


Doubt it. And will probably be priced just between the 780 and 780 TI times two. I don't think Nvidia has to come down on any of their pricing anymore based on AMD's offerings and current inflated prices due to mining. No incentive.

The rumor mill says if at all during the month of February release.


----------



## criznit

Ok, all is good now! Please add me









http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/fncqg/


----------



## Redeemer

So I have been looping Valley @ 1270mhz, when I came back home Valley was still running but I noticed the clock has drop to 1020mhz. Does this quality as an overclock fail? I am using afterburner, 250 core and 350 mem, 30mv+


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redeemer*
> 
> So I have been looping Valley @ 1270mhz, when I came back home Valley was still running but I noticed the clock has drop to 1020mhz. Does this quality as an overclock fail? I am using afterburner, 250 core and 350 mem, 30mv+


Yes, it does qualify as OC fail! Not enough volts!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## doctakedooty

Thought I would post a pic of the beast while I had my looped drained switching my cpus.


----------



## garandhero

I have perhaps a noon question. I don't quite understand skynets mod. It says it disables boost and sets the core clock at 1045mhz. Isn't this worse than what boost would give you?? Like don't cards usually boost well above that? So why would you disable boost... and make yourself stuck at 1045??


----------



## VSG

But you aren't stuck at 1045, consider that more as a controlled starting point without any ambiguity from boost. You can overclock higher than this.


----------



## garandhero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> But you aren't stuck at 1045, consider that more as a controlled starting point without any ambiguity from boost. You can overclock higher than this.


Right but... Don't you miss out on having your GPU boost? So say I use this mod.. And I go up to idk say 1100 on core. That's the max it will hit it won't boost up higher than that if able due to better temps etc?

I'm just saying I always thought GPU boost was good it's like an automatic over clock...

Also with this mod does the card still throttle the same way when not in use e.g it still idles right?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garandhero*
> 
> Right but... Don't you miss out on having your GPU boost? So say I use this mod.. And I go up to idk say 1100 on core. That's the max it will hit it won't boost up higher than that if able due to better temps etc?
> 
> I'm just saying I always thought GPU boost was good it's like an automatic over clock...
> 
> Also with this mod does the card still throttle the same way when not in use e.g it still idles right?


With a heavy overclock, boost can push the card past a stable point and have it crash or start throttling. And honestly, if you are asking why you would want to have MORE control to make your card more controllable for the user, maybe you shouldn't try using anything but the stock bios. GPU boost is never going to allow you to go as high a clock speed as you can manually. And that's why it's disabled.


----------



## garandhero

But I was under the impression it would only boost to levels sustainable based on heat/voltage anyway?

Anyway... Does this mod force the card to run the max speed when in use or does it still throttle appropriately to scale with usage?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garandhero*
> 
> Anyway... Does this mod force the card to run the max speed when in use or does it still throttle appropriately to scale with usage?


Don't know, mine was never at rest......

Skyn3t or Occam want to take that??


----------



## EcksTeaSea

Just bought a 780 TI and super excited about it, but I'm wondering where can I get a back plate and high flow bracket for it? They are sold out at the evga site and im unsure if the 680 bracket will fit. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## garandhero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EcksTeaSea*
> 
> Just bought a 780 TI and super excited about it, but I'm wondering where can I get a back plate and high flow bracket for it? They are sold out at the evga site and im unsure if the 680 bracket will fit. Can anyone help me out?


The 680, high air flow bracket works. The back plates are sold out, just gotta wait.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Don't know, mine was never at rest......
> 
> Skyn3t or Occam want to take that??


Sure!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garandhero*
> 
> But I was under the impression it would only boost to levels sustainable based on heat/voltage anyway?
> 
> Anyway... Does this mod force the card to run the max speed when in use or does it still throttle appropriately to scale with usage?


Its still a bios, so it does act like a bios, its like old school OC, you set the clocks and voltage you want and try it out, failed, more voltage, fail, drop clocks (or more voltage)!
This "mod" gives you the control back, instead of being supported by a marketing "gimmick" such as boost! Normally you can OC your card beyond the boost!
It does drop clocks to idle when the card is not loaded as it is supposed to be, its called P-states:

P states are the voltage set in bios for all the power states the GPU requires:

P00 = Maximum 3D state
P02 = Balanced 3D performance-power
P05 = Middle idle state (Some video and applications use this level)
P08 = Idle state

All modded bios

Version 80.80.30.00.80 - 80.80.30.00.01
Base core clock 1045Mhz
Disabled boost
3d voltage adjustable
1.212v unlocked
Fan Idle 20%
Fan bumped to 100%
Default power target 100% 300w by 200% slide 600w >>Evga Precision X
Default power target 100% 300w by 300% slide 600w>> Msi AfterBurner

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## garandhero

Thank you sir. Would you mind explaining what "fan bumped to 100% means?"


----------



## EcksTeaSea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garandhero*
> 
> The 680, high air flow bracket works. The back plates are sold out, just gotta wait.


Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garandhero*
> 
> Thank you sir. Would you mind explaining what "fan bumped to 100% means?"


The stock BIOS has the maximum fan speed at 80%, this new BIOS let's your run the fan at 100% if needed.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garandhero*
> 
> Thank you sir. Would you mind explaining what "fan bumped to 100% means?"


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> The stock BIOS has the maximum fan speed at 80%, this new BIOS let's your run the fan at 100% if needed.


This ^ ^ !

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> The stock BIOS has the maximum fan speed at 80%, this new BIOS let's your run the fan at 100% if needed.


So my 100% right now (stock BIOS) is actually 80%? Is there a reason why they locked it like that?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> So my 100% right now (stock BIOS) is actually 80%? Is there a reason why they locked it like that?


That extra 20% was failsafe on stock bios to account for higher than normal ambient temps in some locations worldwide. They have to make it so out of box, it could be used anywhere in the world as stock, the custom bios lets you fit the card to YOUR location. Just more freedom.


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> So my 100% right now (stock BIOS) is actually 80%? Is there a reason why they locked it like that?


I have used 6 BIOS so far. The one that came with the EVGA 2881 it was stock at 20% to 80% and same with the SC version but for the ACX 2884 and above is 20% to 100% while looking into the BIOS into the editor it was doing 32% and to doing 90% on the curves from the BIOS so the heat profile was way off chart and you might want to use the EVGA Precision X software and set and enable curves from that software. I have also try the new classy and classy kingpin it was little more better in the cooling profile but be wary the voltage and the profile set for boost and clock setting is way off and you could fry your stock ref card without the water cools I have no idea what it would do in watercools so becareful. But the acx 2884 BIOS profile have better cooling spot so I used this and lower my clock to get a better cooling profile when maxing out your card heats but at idle was hitting 32% to 34% fan speed on stock ref. It better to used the software EVGA.

If I ever get someone or find out how to control and fix the profile for setting up the IC fan control would be nice. I would pay someone to do it for me.

Anyway there are two more card out the called 3888 and the 2889. The 2889 is loop water cools and the 3888 is the acx kingpin coolers. Happy overclocking guys









http://www.evga.com/Products/ProductList.aspx?type=0&family=GeForce+700+Series+Family&chipset=GTX+780+Ti

So far I found the sweet spot for my card I love the setting for the 915.0 or 928.0 for the boost as for the stock ref I try everyone of the bios and even overclock to see if it improve tearing and lines in the screen without the Vsync. It not a major overclocking but I eliminated the tearing and lines showing from going over the speed of 928.0 but the memory hit at 1866 and I haven't gone over yet to see if it improve or disprove tearing and showing lines while moving around in games and other bechines. But I still testing to see anything better. I wish I waited for the kingpin


----------



## DStealth

Anybody seen the 780ti Lightning results
1325/[email protected]









OMG


----------



## Zackotsu

MSI GTX 780 Ti Lightning Pictured, Overclocked, and Tested


----------



## Arizonian

Guess it was just rumors this wasn't coming out. Vey nice performance indeed. WTG MSI.


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Guess it was just rumors this wasn't coming out. Vey nice performance indeed. WTG MSI.


I'd wait and see what actual retail units do before placing orders.


----------



## Nelly.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Guess it was just rumors this wasn't coming out. Vey nice performance indeed. WTG MSI.


Yeah only 12 made and they have been given out to the the renown benchers for LN2.


----------



## garandhero

Can someone give me a step-by-step to use Ez3Flash?

If I use Ez3Flash utility on the front page, do I have to make a bootable disk and still do all that?

Do I just create a folder on my desktop, put Ez3flash and NvFlash plus the ROM (Renamed x.rom) I want to use in there and then run Ez3flash and thats it?

Sorry I know Sky3net has a guide, but I'm just having trouble understanding it, might be a language thing it's just not super clear to me.

Thanks,


----------



## TommyHere

What have you all been able to push your 780 Ti to with the Skyn3t bios? I can only seem to get 1240mhz on my card stable with 1.212 voltage set fan to 100% just to eliminate temp problems. and I've got 450mhz+ on the memory


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Temps were 38c max with Heaven, will try BF4 later tonight, been working all day and had to catch up on this thread... lot of replies since my last post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomb raider sucks imo so I won't try/play it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a while of BF4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/m3AmyYy.png


Nice temps. No water for me though.. Tomb Raider may suck as a game to your opinion, but it was a game that drawed about 116% power at OC (with modded BIOS), which means about 350 watts. Just saying, in my opinion, that figure is more important to achieve stable OC in all games. You should look for those figures, they mean higher temps etc.
I like the game though







. Lara looks nice and some scenes are brilliant. But it has more the feel of playing a role in a movie. But I like it







. BF4 not tried yet, Crysis 3 yes, way smoother with fixed clock at 1300 than with boost on.


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TommyHere*
> 
> What have you all been able to push your 780 Ti to with the Skyn3t bios? I can only seem to get 1240mhz on my card stable with 1.212 voltage set fan to 100% just to eliminate temp problems. and I've got 450mhz+ on the memory


Mine (Gainward Phantom) does 1300 at 1.212v with Palit Jetstream BIOS, only problem is fanspeed is lower due to that BIOS. 100% is 85% actually. But, Gainward has a tool to boost fans to 3100rpm (100%=2700, 85%=2300), but that is just too noisy in my opinion. Temps are about 76 with the lower fans, but stable. Could go slightly higher with turbo fan, I guess, not tried that yet. Powerconsumtion at OC is about 350 watts at peaks, never would have been able to achieve that with stock BIOS.


----------



## borni

Can someone unlock my Voltage up to 1.212.5 Volt?

GigabyteWindforceGHzEdition.zip 141k .zip file


----------



## Nelly.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borni*
> 
> Can someone unlock my Voltage up to 1.212.5 Volt?
> 
> GigabyteWindforceGHzEdition.zip 141k .zip file


What does yours clock to on normal volts?


----------



## borni

1215 Mhz, but it is not stable... have "dxgi_get_device_removed_error"`s and the voltage is max. 1.1870 volts...


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TommyHere*
> 
> What have you all been able to push your 780 Ti to with the Skyn3t bios? I can only seem to get 1240mhz on my card stable with 1.212 voltage set fan to 100% just to eliminate temp problems. and I've got 450mhz+ on the memory


That's rather high for the memory. Try backing the memory overclock down, then see if you can go higher on the gpu.
I have a stable overclock at 1333MHz (gpu +287) with the ram at +200.
That's on water, but with your fan speed at 100%, you should be able to keep it reasonably cool.


----------



## criznit

I'm gonna play with my clocks some more this weekend, but so far I'm loving this card! It's quiet and due to this weather in the midwest, it's boosting to 1138 and staying! I ran valley at stock clocks on the gpu and my cpu was @ 4500 and I was getting 75 fps. I will post it when I get home.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Temps were 38c max with Heaven, will try BF4 later tonight, been working all day and had to catch up on this thread... lot of replies since my last post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomb raider sucks imo so I won't try/play it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a while of BF4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/m3AmyYy.png


And with a very silent PC, not inaudible but almost








http://i.imgur.com/xS60jCM.png


----------



## kakakakaka

Nice!


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> That's rather high for the memory. Try backing the memory overclock down, then see if you can go higher on the gpu.
> I have a stable overclock at 1333MHz (gpu +287) with the ram at +200.
> That's on water, but with your fan speed at 100%, you should be able to keep it reasonably cool.


Does backing down memory speed help in achieving higher core speed? If so, why?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakakakaka*
> 
> Does backing down memory speed help in achieving higher core speed? If so, why?


On a bios with a low power limit the fan + gpu power + memory power all combined fit inside the limit, so lowering one may help another. With a bios that doesn't limit power it shouldn't make much if any difference though, unless memory is right on the verge of stability.


----------



## Steve86

Hey guys,

I need a little help









I just flashed the skyn3t bios "Gigabyte Windforce F3X 80.80.30.1A" for my Gigabyte 780 Ti Windforce OC version (GV-N78TOC-3GD). Everything went fine with the flash. Afterburner now allows me to put the power target all the way up to 200%. The problem is that my voltage is actually lower than it used to be. Even if I push the voltage bar up all the way in after burner I don't get the 1.212v. The highest I can get is 1.062volts which is actually lower than the stock bios and overclocking is thus slightly worse on the skyn3t bios.

Have I done something wrong?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steve86*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I need a little help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just flashed the skyn3t bios "Gigabyte Windforce F3X 80.80.30.1A" for my Gigabyte 780 Ti Windforce OC version (GV-N78TOC-3GD). Everything went fine with the flash. Afterburner now allows me to put the power target all the way up to 200%. The problem is that my voltage is actually lower than it used to be. Even if I push the voltage bar up all the way in after burner I don't get the 1.212v. The highest I can get is 1.062volts which is actually lower than the stock bios and overclocking is thus slightly worse on the skyn3t bios.
> 
> Have I done something wrong?


No, you havent, AB doesnt support 780Ti properly as its non reference card for its creator (Unwinder)
You have to use PrecisionX!








http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/precisionx_dowload_evga.html

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garandhero*
> 
> Can someone give me a step-by-step to use Ez3Flash?
> 
> If I use Ez3Flash utility on the front page, do I have to make a bootable disk and still do all that?
> 
> Do I just create a folder on my desktop, put Ez3flash and NvFlash plus the ROM (Renamed x.rom) I want to use in there and then run Ez3flash and thats it?
> 
> Sorry I know Sky3net has a guide, but I'm just having trouble understanding it, might be a language thing it's just not super clear to me.
> 
> Thanks,


Its in my SIG! and its plain simple, PM me if you have any doubt!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Steve86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No, you havent, AB doesnt support 780Ti properly as its non reference card for its creator (Unwinder)
> You have to use PrecisionX!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/precisionx_dowload_evga.html
> Its in my SIG! and its plain simple, PM me if you have any doubt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Thanks for the help







Its sticking on 1.212v now and I can overclock 20mhz higher on the core than I could with stock bios. I was running 1233 boost clock before and now its going at 1255. I was hoping for a bit more of a boost in overclock tho. Would the LLC hack make much of difference to my overclock or am I just a bit unlucky with my chip?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steve86*
> 
> Thanks for the help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its sticking on 1.212v now and I can overclock 20mhz higher on the core than I could with stock bios. I was running 1233 boost clock before and now its going at 1255. I was hoping for a bit more of a boost in overclock tho. Would the LLC hack make much of difference to my overclock or am I just a bit unlucky with my chip?


You might give it a go if you wish but i dont think it will do much good, the 780Ti PWM is different, some have reported success but some reported instability too, so, its up to you to try it out, you might get lucky









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quite happy with 1301MHz core in-game... now let's see what the memory can do... in my case the memory is cooled extremely well at the moment















Reminds me of my 2 GTX670 cards with fullcover blocks and backplates... I forgot how awesome and sturdy they look and feel


----------



## kakakakaka

I want to try and put some heatsinks on my VRM's, but could anyone help me to determine which paste I need for this to work? How hot do the VRM's get, and can I use just some thick paste, or will they just fall right off when heated up? Or can I only use pads?


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakakakaka*
> 
> I want to try and put some heatsinks on my VRM's, but could anyone help me to determine which paste I need for this to work? How hot do the VRM's get, and can I use just some thick paste, or will they just fall right off when heated up? Or can I only use pads?


for my gtx 780 ti i use Enzotech MOS-C1 C1100 and they're really good. i dont use any paste because with the heatsinks you will get the 3M Thermal Tape.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835708011


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakakakaka*
> 
> I want to try and put some heatsinks on my VRM's, but could anyone help me to determine which paste I need for this to work? How hot do the VRM's get, and can I use just some thick paste, or will they just fall right off when heated up? Or can I only use pads?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> for my gtx 780 ti i use this one and they're really good. u dont need any paste.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835708011


What you trying to do is not recommended at all! The mosfets get VERY hot, i seriously doubt those heatsinks can withstand over 250W of heat! Dont skimp out on good cooling! With a waterblock they get over 40C, with a heat pipe vapor chamber they get over 90C, with the stock cooler they got over 100C...
The load and thus the heat generated is dynamic, from one second to another you have 50W to 300W or more, the heat dissipation HAS to be efficient!
But this is just my 2 cents...

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> for my gtx 780 ti i use this one and they're really good. u dont need any paste.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835708011


Thanks, but I have some heatsinks lying around from a previous Arctic Cooling heatsink kit (gtx260), they are aluminum, but no pads. I thought, let's give them a try. But I'm from the netherlands, so ordering at Newegg doesn't seem useful to me.


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> What you trying to do is not recommended at all! The mosfets get VERY hot, i seriously doubt those heatsinks can withstand over 250W of heat! Dont skimp out on good cooling! With a waterblock they get over 40C, with a heat pipe vapor chamber they get over 90C, with the stock cooler they got over 100C...
> But this is just my 2 cents...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


So it's better not to put on heatsinks? Mine are aluminum, but with temps that high, I doubt there's any good paste/pads for it?


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> What you trying to do is not recommended at all! The mosfets get VERY hot, i seriously doubt those heatsinks can withstand over 250W of heat! Dont skimp out on good cooling! With a waterblock they get over 40C, with a heat pipe vapor chamber they get over 90C, with the stock cooler they got over 100C...
> But this is just my 2 cents...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


I agree if you do high overclock.
But for normal use and with a good aired case he should be fine.


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakakakaka*
> 
> So it's better not to put on heatsinks? Mine are aluminum, but with temps that high, I doubt there's any good paste/pads for it?


U need 3m thermal pads just check on ebay or google it.
i used it for more then one months without any issues.
If you planning to run games with high overclock i will suggest to Go with a full block.
For standard gaming and normal clock you should be fine. Anyway be sure you put a fan under the heatsinks or on the case bottom pointing to the heatsinks.


----------



## Nexo

I want this card!


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> U need 3m thermal pads just check on ebay or google it.
> i used it for more then one months without any issues.
> If you planning to run games with high overclock i will suggest to Go with a full block.
> For standard gaming and normal clock you should be fine. Anyway be sure you put a fan under the heatsinks or on the case bottom pointing to the heatsinks.


Well, as a matter of fact, the Phantom has the three fans behind the heatsink, only half an inch above the VRM's, blowing directly to them. My heatsinks are too tall for that, so I'd have to lower them a bit. There's "glue" included with the heatsinks, but don't know if I'd be using that. The sink itself should be able to handle such high temps, but I'm more worried about the adhesive i should be using.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

I know that the BACK of the card (VRM area) became ~100c when gaming with the MSI Gaming 3G card, that was with the fan @ pretty silent, MSI makes nice coolers but the VRM area seems a little neglected, not sure how long they'll last in the long run... that's why I watercool


----------



## eBombzor




----------



## Tounii

I have an evga 780ti SC reference card, with stock bios.
When I set all the power options to max in precision X and open the monitoring menu I get 1.212v.
Is it really 1.212v with stock bios?









Should I flash sky's bios, or is the stock bios good enough?


----------



## sporti

I want to buy a new Ti. Should i buy Zotac Ref. or Zotac Amp Triple Cooler Version...?


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steve86*
> 
> Thanks for the help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its sticking on 1.212v now and I can overclock 20mhz higher on the core than I could with stock bios. I was running 1233 boost clock before and now its going at 1255. I was hoping for a bit more of a boost in overclock tho. Would the LLC hack make much of difference to my overclock or am I just a bit unlucky with my chip?


I don't think that chip is a bad clocker, ~1250 is what most of us *on air* get the card stable at.


----------



## VindalooJim

Would a 3GB 780 Ti SC ACX be equivalent to 2GB 670 FTW SLi in terms of performance?

I could do with the extra GB of VRAM from a heavily modified Skyrim and I would love to have less heat and especially noise in my system- the ACX is (I've read) supposed be almost inaudible.

I am also sick to death of poor SLi support: Total War: Rome II for example. In games such as this that do not support SLi I would get a significant boost.

Any news if there will be a 790 before Maxwell releases?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Would a 3GB 780 Ti SC ACX be equivalent to 2GB 670 FTW SLi in terms of performance?
> 
> I could do with the extra GB of VRAM from a heavily modified Skyrim and I would love to have less heat and especially noise in my system- the ACX is (I've read) supposed be almost inaudible.
> 
> I am also sick to death of poor SLi support: Total War: Rome II for example. In games such as this that do not support SLi I would get a significant boost.
> 
> Any news if there will be a 790 before Maxwell releases?


No official word on 790 10GB but 'rumors' say in Feb with a Titan Black edition. I'm skeptical on the amount of VRAM but we'll see. Can't imagine the price but only guess. I wouldn't bet the farm on it though and if true on dual GPU it's probably waiting on AMD release of Vesuvius if threatened.

Over clocked I'd say the 780TI comes close to 690 performance stock.

Sorry for the hard links from my iPhone, here are the 780TI ACX reviews.

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/64269-evga-gtx-780-ti-sc-acx-review.html
http://www.techpowerup.com/mobile/reviews/EVGA/GTX_780_Ti_SC_ACX_Cooler/
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/evga_geforce_gtx_780_ti_sc_acx_superclock_review,1.html
http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/graphics/62733-evga-geforce-gtx-780-ti-superclocked-acx/

I can't compare the ACX to other non-ref coolers noise levels personally but its much less audible than reference. Back plate option is nice for purchase off EVGA site. I love my ACX. Stock BIOS so far @ 1237 MHz Boost Core / 7600 MHz Memory.

Only peeve I have which dosent matter much at all with this open GPU cooling is some come with high flow bracket and some don't. I find that a flakey policy. My OCD had to purchase one and got milked for a 680 high flow bracket.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> No official word on 790 10GB but 'rumors' say in Feb with a Titan Black edition. I'm skeptical on the amount of VRAM but we'll see. Can't imagine the price but only guess. I wouldn't bet the farm on it though and if true on dual GPU it's probably waiting on AMD release of Vesuvius if threatened.
> 
> Over clocked I'd say the 780TI comes close to 690 performance stock.
> 
> Sorry for the hard links from my iPhone, here are the 780TI ACX reviews.
> 
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/64269-evga-gtx-780-ti-sc-acx-review.html
> http://www.techpowerup.com/mobile/reviews/EVGA/GTX_780_Ti_SC_ACX_Cooler/
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/evga_geforce_gtx_780_ti_sc_acx_superclock_review,1.html
> http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/graphics/62733-evga-geforce-gtx-780-ti-superclocked-acx/
> 
> I can't compare the ACX to other non-ref coolers noise levels personally but its much less audible than reference. Back plate option is nice for purchase off EVGA site. I love my ACX. Stock BIOS so far @ 1237 MHz Boost Core / 7600 MHz Memory.
> 
> Only peeve I have which dosent matter much at all with this open GPU cooling is some come with high flow bracket and some don't. I find that a flakey policy. My OCD had to purchase one and got milked for a 680 high flow bracket.


Thank you very much for the information- it's highly appreciated.









10GB? Wowza. I'm sceptical about that too, my wallet would no doubt wince at the price of the 790/ Titan Black which ever name it will be given. I think I'm done with SLi a nice powerful non-reference card is what I will be getting next. I really want to cut down on the noise and the SLi support is ridiculous for some games. Gaming at 1080p I won't be needing dual GPU set ups for much longer hopefully.

As for the high airflow bracket, that's ridiculous. I can't find the logic in that.


----------



## CerN

So, I havent flashed my BIOS. I have my two reference ti's in EK blocks, and I put my power limit to 106, and I am currently stable at core clock +270, and mem clock +380. What are people getting from their cards with modded BIOS'es? And what is a typical OC for stock BIOS?


----------



## TommyHere

Well I've tried lowering the memory and increasing the core clock valley was okay with 1250mhz but showed artifacts with heaven so settled on +400mhz on the memory and 1240mhz on the core, Hey it's fast enough for all my games including crysis 3 so it's good enough for me!


----------



## Redeemer

Damn I wish there was a way to monitor vrm temps.


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TommyHere*
> 
> Well I've tried lowering the memory and increasing the core clock valley was okay with 1250mhz but showed artifacts with heaven so settled on +400mhz on the memory and 1240mhz on the core, Hey it's fast enough for all my games including crysis 3 so it's good enough for me!


Well, Heaven has some glitches in it, sure you're not seeing them? In the scene where the camera circles around the dragon (camera flies through one of these colons) and many others.. I never saw any artefacts actually, it was either a complete fail, or stable. Even with the memory, when it became too hot, the screen would just freeze with green and purple blocks on the whole screen. Never any artefacts.. really strange I must say.


----------



## TommyHere

here's my proof as well that I have a Ti


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TommyHere*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's my proof as well that I have a Ti


You're doing great with that card.


----------



## toboardornot2

Quick, post comments.. we are on page 666...

Does the 1.3 volt mod work? Is there any way of confirming that it has worked once I've followed the steps? Will it be reported as 1.3V anywhere (GPU-Z, nVinspector?)

I followed the steps while on stock bios and It reported it at 1.325 in afterburner (with llc hack) but not while stress testing the card..


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toboardornot2*
> 
> Does the 1.3 volt mod work?.


Nope, just 780/titans can use this mod. Ti won't go over 1.212V by design. Not with any softwaremod anyhow.


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Tomb raider sucks imo so I won't try/play it


I mean, come on...!!


----------



## rkinslo

Hello Team,

I have PNY 780 Ti same as Palit 780 Ti Jetstream . I am a Evga man normally but I wanted to see if I could get better overclocks on this non reference card . Got a 3Dmark Vantage score of 55965 with 4930k at 4,944 and gpu 1,233 / 1941 . http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4933541. Thinking about getting different card still can return. What you guys think about Palit anything information would be greatly appreciated . Thinking I need a Evga 780 Ti Classified, MSI Lighting or just another superclocked . Unable to get 1300. with 1.212 .


----------



## VSG

You won't be able to buy an MSI 780 TI Lightning, so if you can afford it just get the EVGA Classified and overvolt.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Tomb raider sucks imo so I won't try/play it


Missing out on a fantastic game IMO.

Well, even though 1250 doesn't crash, it does drop polygons in BF4. I'm down to 1210 and will probably be @ 1200 just to play it safe. Not exactly what I was hoping for, but the memory does hit 7800. I checked w/ Valley and 7600 gives me a slightly lower score, so it's not error correcting. On the plus side, the card's cooler (MSI TF4) keeps it 10-13C cooler than my 2 780's (EVGA ACX and Asus DC2) w/ less [email protected] idle. I can't say enough about the cooler. The ACX drove me nuts and the DC2 was still a little annoying. Would've been nice to hit 1250, but at least the card is cool and quiet! For reference:

EVGA ACX 780 ~ 78C, 1800 RPM
Asus DC2 780 ~ 75C, 1800 RPM
MSI TF4 780 Ti ~ 65C, 1900 RPM

And the MSI does this w/ slightly less noise too. Also, it's worth noting there's a sticker on one of the screws that says your warranty is void if removed, so buyer beware. W/ temps like these, I have no need to remove the cooler however.

Edit: There's a little bit of coil whine too, but I only noticed it during some of the first bits of 3DMark and the WinSAT test. In BF4, it's inaudible when I'm further than 2 feet from the case.


----------



## TommyHere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakakakaka*
> 
> Well, Heaven has some glitches in it, sure you're not seeing them? In the scene where the camera circles around the dragon (camera flies through one of these colons) and many others.. I never saw any artefacts actually, it was either a complete fail, or stable. Even with the memory, when it became too hot, the screen would just freeze with green and purple blocks on the whole screen. Never any artefacts.. really strange I must say.


So are you saying that I should ignore the artifacts in heaven and just carry on untill it freezes for a confirmation on instability?







I just thought I should be able to get more than 1240mhz on the core with this BIOS


----------



## TommyHere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> You're doing great with that card.


Haha why thank you!







if someone can run the same frequencies as me +220 on the core and +400 on the memory and do a benchmark of valley maxed out 1080p wanna see how my pairs up whilst I'm using the old trust [email protected]


----------



## TommyHere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> You're doing great with that card.


Haha why thank you! these are fast cards! slightly expensive like but you have to pay if you want the best!







can someone run the same frequencies as me with +220 on the core and +400 on the memory and use valley as a benchmark maxed out 1080p. Would like to see how my old trusty [email protected] holds up


----------



## DokoBG

Tommy, if you had artifacts in valley at 1250mhz and you lower it to only 1240mhz, I am pretty sure that it is not 24/7 stable... Try to play the newest Tomb Rider for 30 minutes with tressFX on and all other details on max. This will tell you if you are stable or not. I had to lower my card significantly in order to stabilize Tomb Rider. I was stable in BF4 for about 4 hours at 1220mhz, but when i started Tomb Rider it crashed almost instantly. Most people just ignore Tomb Rider because they don't want to find out at what frequency the card is actually rock solid...


----------



## causese1990

My voltage is always resetting to stock voltage. Any idea why this happens?


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*


Mine said 68.8 is that bad?


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tounii*
> 
> I have an evga 780ti SC reference card, with stock bios.
> When I set all the power options to max in precision X and open the monitoring menu I get 1.212v.
> Is it really 1.212v with stock bios?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I flash sky's bios, or is the stock bios good enough?


yes all the stock BIOS are max to 1.212. I used the EVGA voltage tuner and I hit max to 1.212 I think I hit a wall not sure. But my GPU-Z was showing it max voltages


----------



## Netherwind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rkinslo*
> 
> Hello Team,
> 
> I have PNY 780 Ti same as Palit 780 Ti Jetstream . I am a Evga man normally but I wanted to see if I could get better overclocks on this non reference card . Got a 3Dmark Vantage score of 55965 with 4930k at 4,944 and gpu 1,233 / 1941 . http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4933541. Thinking about getting different card still can return. What you guys think about Palit anything information would be greatly appreciated . Thinking I need a Evga 780 Ti Classified, MSI Lighting or just another superclocked . Unable to get 1300. with 1.212 .


I used to have a Palit 780Ti Jetstream but swiched it to a EVGA 780Ti SC ACX and it seems more powerful and much quieter. I could only do 1200/7400 24/7, tried everything including Skyn3t BIOS and all but it didn't help. If you got the money, get a Classy. I didnt have that much cash


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TommyHere*
> 
> So are you saying that I should ignore the artifacts in heaven and just carry on untill it freezes for a confirmation on instability?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought I should be able to get more than 1240mhz on the core with this BIOS


No, what I'm saying is, that it might be possible that those aren't artefacts. But, you can be the only judge of that. You should try it at stock speeds and watch for glitches, then OC and see if new glitches arise, that might well be artifacts. And that's when you stop and pull back a little, or increase cooling/voltage. 1240 is pretty decent for a reference card. Mine does 1300, but has a better cooler and better 8 phase VRM's. So yours is pretty good!


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterCyclone3D*
> 
> Mine said 68.8 is that bad?


It seems from my observation that ASIC quality for the 780Ti generation in particular doesn't mean much. There have been people showing that their card with 61% ASIC can do 1350mhz at stock volts, while a 75% ASIC card can only muster little over 1200 at stock volts. It's all silicon lottery.
The only way you can tell if your card is bad is to test it and see.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DokoBG*
> 
> Tommy, if you had artifacts in valley at 1250mhz and you lower it to only 1240mhz, I am pretty sure that it is not 24/7 stable... Try to play the newest Tomb Rider for 30 minutes with tressFX on and all other details on max. This will tell you if you are stable or not. I had to lower my card significantly in order to stabilize Tomb Rider. I was stable in BF4 for about 4 hours at 1220mhz, but when i started Tomb Rider it crashed almost instantly. Most people just ignore Tomb Rider because they don't want to find out at what frequency the card is actually rock solid...


Not to dismiss your view but if the game is 'rock solid' on BF4 then it's rock solid for that game. Reguardless if it is on Tomb Raider. I say this because I do not play anything besides BF3 and 4. Again I'm not dismissing or arguing against your view point, just stating that it could be stable with one set up on one game but not with another, technically.


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DokoBG*
> 
> Tommy, if you had artifacts in valley at 1250mhz and you lower it to only 1240mhz, I am pretty sure that it is not 24/7 stable... Try to play the newest Tomb Rider for 30 minutes with tressFX on and all other details on max. This will tell you if you are stable or not. I had to lower my card significantly in order to stabilize Tomb Rider. I was stable in BF4 for about 4 hours at 1220mhz, but when i started Tomb Rider it crashed almost instantly. Most people just ignore Tomb Rider because they don't want to find out at what frequency the card is actually rock solid...


Totally agree!! You should best look at power draw %, and indeed, Tomb Raider has more power draw! Thus, more heat and stress.







Even if you don't like the game







. TressFX is pretty awesome though, but eats fps.


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> It seems from my observation that ASIC quality for the 780Ti generation in particular doesn't mean much. There have been people showing that their card with 61% ASIC can do 1350mhz at stock volts, while a 75% ASIC card can only muster little over 1200 at stock volts. It's all silicon lottery.
> The only way you can tell if your card is bad is to test it and see.


Right on man. Might have to change the BIOS to ACX overclock and see if I can hit 1300 or the classy BIOS


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

I have a EVGA BIOS of lock Boost 1333 MHZ with 1006 core speed and 7332 memory. If I have water cools I would try this out.







playing with BIOS is fun but Risky Riksy


----------



## Zirc60

Hello, i got this card with skyn3t bios and im trying to overclock becuase i just put it under WC.
But i have problems when i reach around +150 on the core it seems like my card just cut in half performance. The EVGA precision test goes down to half and so do all the other benchmarks etc... Only way to fix it, is to restart the computer.

I think i can go +140 on core and have it stable with 1212 mv.

I also changed the power target to 125% (can go up to 150%) But im unsure how much % i should really put it on. Not much experience with gpu oc.

Temps never reaches over 50 C.

Anyone know why this is happening? I really want to get some decent OC :/


----------



## doctakedooty

Just want to say guys I am working on a hard mod for the gtx 780 ti with the help of ftw 420 that will allow you to adjust the voltage. You won't be able to read it by software only by multi meter and of course you will have to be good at soldering. Hopefully next weekend I will have it completed and will write a guide for the process. I would do it this weekend but waiting on a part to arrive that I couldn't find locally and won't be delivered till tuesday.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zirc60*
> 
> Hello, i got this card with skyn3t bios and im trying to overclock becuase i just put it under WC.
> But i have problems when i reach around +150 on the core it seems like my card just cut in half performance. The EVGA precision test goes down to half and so do all the other benchmarks etc... Only way to fix it, is to restart the computer.
> 
> I think i can go +140 on core and have it stable with 1212 mv.
> 
> I also changed the power target to 125% (can go up to 150%) But im unsure how much % i should really put it on. Not much experience with gpu oc.
> 
> Temps never reaches over 50 C.
> 
> Anyone know why this is happening? I really want to get some decent OC :/


Did you change the priority setting to temperature when you put it under water?


----------



## Redeemer

How many watts can a single 780TI overclocked to the max?


----------



## Zirc60

No i did not. Looked at so many guides and none mention it. But i changed it to priority temp now, and didn't really work. I got the card at around 1280, and ran the test. It ran fine for 5-10 sec then the fps dropped to half... I also have little coil whine on the gpu so i heard that noise reduced itself when the fps dropped aswell..

This is really confusing :/

I flashed some bioses and its the same on all. Do you think its becuase 1212 mv is not enough for over 1300 mhz on core? And thats why it just goes down?


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DokoBG*
> 
> Most people just ignore Tomb Rider because they don't want to find out at what frequency the card is actually rock solid...


This makes me sad, cause I rather enjoyed TR. Fantastic game IMO.


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zirc60*
> 
> No i did not. Looked at so many guides and none mention it. But i changed it to priority temp now, and didn't really work. I got the card at around 1280, and ran the test. It ran fine for 5-10 sec then the fps dropped to half... I also have little coil whine on the gpu so i heard that noise reduced itself when the fps dropped aswell..
> 
> This is really confusing :/
> 
> I flashed some bioses and its the same on all. Do you think its becuase 1212 mv is not enough for over 1300 mhz on core? And thats why it just goes down?


tried K-Boost in Precision X yet? Or uninstall your drivers (check first post for proper removal) and reinstall? Do you get any errors, related to driver failure?


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zirc60*
> 
> No i did not. Looked at so many guides and none mention it. But i changed it to priority temp now, and didn't really work. I got the card at around 1280, and ran the test. It ran fine for 5-10 sec then *the fps dropped to half*... I also have little coil whine on the gpu so i heard that noise reduced itself when the fps dropped aswell..
> 
> This is really confusing :/
> 
> I flashed some bioses and its the same on all. Do you think its becuase 1212 mv is not enough for over 1300 mhz on core? And thats why it just goes down?


What is your memory overclock at?


----------



## Zirc60

I put in on one time, but had no idea what it was. So i turned it off. And I have just reformated pc with updated motherboard bios. only errors i get when trying to overclock is the driver stopped responding and has started again or something. But thats normal i guess when the volt is not high enough.

I haven't touch the memory clock yet.

Also, didn't notice before i asked the questions, i got the classified. So im probably asking a wrong thread?


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zirc60*
> 
> I put in on one time, but had no idea what it was. So i turned it off. And I have just reformated pc with updated motherboard bios. only errors i get when trying to overclock is the driver stopped responding and has started again or something. But thats normal i guess when the volt is not high enough.
> 
> I haven't touch the memory clock yet.
> 
> Also, didn't notice before i asked the questions, i got the classified. So im probably asking a wrong thread?


which classy?kingpin?

It just like that one guy said. It a lottery of silicone. As Forest Gump once said "Life is like box of chocolates you never know what you are going to get. Could be that is the best that chip could run at it speed. Have you try overclocking your CPU? Have you upper your voltage for the chipset?
Have you try lowering the memory clock speed on the card and see if that help anything?


----------



## rquinn19

I keep seeing a lot of talk about Tomb Raider. If I don't play that game and everything i do play and bench with is 100% rock solid stable, what difference does it make? Are people just mad because my 24/7 overclock is higher than theirs and they feel it's not valid?

I'm just curious...can't figure out why if someone claims their overclock is stable and hasn't caused a single issue for them why someone else needs to tell them to buy and install a game they don't have just to make the other guy feel better about his own card. Some people are here for gaming and not bragging rights.

/RANT


----------



## Zirc60

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterCyclone3D*
> 
> which classy?kingpin?
> 
> It just like that one guy said. It a lottery of silicone. As Forest Gump once said "Life is like box of chocolates you never know what you are going to get. Could be that is the best that chip could run at it speed. Have you try overclocking your CPU? Have you upper your voltage for the chipset?
> Have you try lowering the memory clock speed on the card and see if that help anything?


780 ti classy. Haven't tried any of your suggestion. But you are probaly right that i cant run higher clock with that volt.

I just wanna know why the card just seems to loose half performance and i have to restart the pc to fix it. Really annoying to restart it all the time when trying to get a good OC :/


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rquinn19*
> 
> I keep seeing a lot of talk about Tomb Raider. If I don't play that game and everything i do play and bench with is 100% rock solid stable, what difference does it make? Are people just mad because my 24/7 overclock is higher than theirs and they feel it's not valid?
> 
> I'm just curious...can't figure out why if someone claims their overclock is stable and hasn't caused a single issue for them why someone else needs to tell them to buy and install a game they don't have just to make the other guy feel better about his own card. Some people are here for gaming and not bragging rights.
> 
> /RANT


That is not the reason at all for why they ask for Tomb Raider benchmark. The reason why people like it is because the game draws more power from the GPU, increasing stress on the overclock and therefore, causing more heat. That is why people ask for synthetic benchmarks (Valley / Heaven / 3dMark(sometimes)) because those benchmarks push the cards to its limit. If it passes, then you know that is a stable overclock. A game like Tomb Raider is a great example of a title that puts your overclock to the test.
Look, I was in the same position as you were with my CPU overclock. For what I was doing, I could do 4.7ghz @ 1.195v with my 3770k without any hiccups. Then, someone suggested that I do Prime95 because it would either validate my clock at my voltage or... not.








Don't think of it as jealousy or "envy" for your card. Simply results from a standardized set of benchmarks.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Just want to say guys I am working on a hard mod for the gtx 780 ti with the help of ftw 420 that will allow you to adjust the voltage. You won't be able to read it by software only by multi meter and of course you will have to be good at soldering. Hopefully next weekend I will have it completed and will write a guide for the process. I would do it this weekend but waiting on a part to arrive that I couldn't find locally and won't be delivered till tuesday.


Show us pics or didnt happen!!!








Joking!








You´re in good hands, Lorne is the BEST man for the job!








You could take pics with all the steps and start a thread with your experience, hows that for an idea?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redeemer*
> 
> How many watts can a single 780TI overclocked to the max?


Roughly is more or less this:

6 Phase VRM´s (CORE) 60A each = 360A

DC-DC = I(A) × V(V) = P(W) =» 360A x 1.6v = 576W Theoretical MAX Wattage for the core

Plus 2 Phases for the memory and the rest of the card!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## rquinn19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> That is not the reason at all for why they ask for Tomb Raider benchmark. The reason why people like it is because the game draws more power from the GPU, increasing stress on the overclock and therefore, causing more heat. That is why people ask for synthetic benchmarks (Valley / Heaven / 3dMark(sometimes)) because those benchmarks push the cards to its limit. If it passes, then you know that is a stable overclock. A game like Tomb Raider is a great example of a title that puts your overclock to the test.
> Look, I was in the same position as you were with my CPU overclock. For what I was doing, I could do 4.7ghz @ 1.195v with my 3770k without any hiccups. Then, someone suggested that I do Prime95 because it would either validate my clock at my voltage or... not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think of it as jealousy or "envy" for your card. Simply results from a standardized set of benchmarks.


I get it and wasn't speaking to you or anyone else directly. Just saying. As far as the CPU and Prime it's similar to that, but not the same. It's like someone saying they have no issues with Prime for 24 hours and someone else comes in and says well run Intel Burn Test for a couple hours and see. I understand the whole wanting to be stable and all that, but sometimes some people come across as envious of others OC when others are usually happy for them.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> That is not the reason at all for why they ask for Tomb Raider benchmark. The reason why people like it is because the game draws more power from the GPU, increasing stress on the overclock and therefore, causing more heat. That is why people ask for synthetic benchmarks (Valley / Heaven / 3dMark(sometimes)) because those benchmarks push the cards to its limit. If it passes, then you know that is a stable overclock. A game like Tomb Raider is a great example of a title that puts your overclock to the test.
> Look, I was in the same position as you were with my CPU overclock. For what I was doing, I could do 4.7ghz @ 1.195v with my 3770k without any hiccups. Then, someone suggested that I do Prime95 because it would either validate my clock at my voltage or... not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think of it as jealousy or "envy" for your card. Simply results from a standardized set of benchmarks.




Here was drawing more than 400W per card

These i got with tomb raider:

1306mhz / 1,37v / power draw 124% / load 99% 372W*
1333mhz / 1.37v / power draw 134% / load 99% 402W*
1359mhz / 1.37v / power draw 139% / load 99% 417W*
1385mhz / 1.37v / power draw 145% / load 99% 435W*
1400mhz / 1.39v / power draw 155% / load 99% 465W*
*Power draw just for one card

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 
> 
> Here was drawing more than 400W per card
> 
> These i got with tomb raider:
> 
> 1306mhz / 1,37v / power draw 124% / load 99% 372W*
> 1333mhz / 1.37v / power draw 134% / load 99% 402W*
> 1359mhz / 1.37v / power draw 139% / load 99% 417W*
> 1385mhz / 1.37v / power draw 145% / load 99% 435W*
> 1400mhz / 1.39v / power draw 155% / load 99% 465W*
> *Power draw just for one card
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Still rocking those Titans, I see.








Interesting results, thanks for the insight.
They still get the job done.


----------



## antivanity

I just picked up two EVGA 780 TI reference. They came with 80.80.34.00.80 bios, is it alright to flash the current version of 80.80.30.00.80 on the OP ?


----------



## JONDJ23

Hey everyone, I have a two 780 ti on sli and I can't seem to find the answer to this, but both cards have two sli connector and I was wondering if I need both pairs connected, or will one pair of connection suffice?


----------



## antivanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JONDJ23*
> 
> Hey everyone, I have a two 780 ti on sli and I can't seem to find the answer to this, but both cards have two sli connector and I was wondering if I need both pairs connected, or will one pair of connection suffice?


Only use 1 SLI bridge (SLI Connector). I don't think it matters which of the 2 you use, but i use the 2 closest to the bracket (where the display ports are)


----------



## Koniakki

I see some mentions of the GTX 790 and its 10GB framebuffer. It will be 5GB usable guys. 5GB each gpu but still 5GB effective for usage. Which is aaaaa loooottttt!









Also I see mentions about the average OC for the Ti's. Those "unfortunate" will cores that do "only" 1200-1250Mhz gaming stable I will let you with this.

Benchmarks/synthetics aside, in gaming going from 1230Mhz core to 1280Mhz core it will translate to probably just 2-3FPS. May vary in games tho.

It will need a 1350-1400Mhz+ 780 to match our 1230-1280Mhz 780Ti's.

I will test Crysis 3 and BF4 at 1200Mhz and 1250Mhz and see how much "lower" fps I will get.


----------



## Balanar

Just plopped down the money to grab a 780Ti! Can't wait to receive it and join the club properly!


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antivanity*
> 
> I just picked up two EVGA 780 TI reference. They came with 80.80.34.00.80 bios, is it alright to flash the current version of 80.80.30.00.80 on the OP ?


No problem, the bios is compatible. I also have the EVGA reference card, and it came with the newer bios number. The skyn3T bios works really well.


----------



## CerN

So, in MSI Afterburner my second 780ti shows OV MAX LIMIT 1, no matter if I run stock or overclocked. What does this mean? GPU1 always show 0.
Also, the +75mv in Afterburner doesn't seem to do anything, is there anything I have to do somewhere?


----------



## bertikul

Hi Guys

I was wondering if flashing the cards with modified bios and back with the original one will leave traces somewhere in some sort of cache or whatever. I mean for the guarantee, if for same reason we have to RMA our cards. If yes, how can we delete/empty that stored data?

Thanks


----------



## kakakakaka

Holy ........ Is that 2x 8pin + 6 pin I see..?? I suppose those coolers on the Kingpin versions are just for show, right..?? I would love to see the numbers on that!


----------



## sporti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakakakaka*
> 
> Holy ........ Is that 2x 8pin + 6 pin I see..?? I suppose those coolers on the Kingpin versions are just for show, right..?? I would love to see the numbers on that!


Are all of these Power Connectors must be connected for the normal OC use under Air Cooling ?
Or can the Card used with only 2x8pin ??


----------



## Sempre

Got tired of waiting for a reasonably priced R9 290 so i got myself a 780 Ti

Here it is:








Besides my 660:



*Im going to edit this post with a gpu-z screenshot later


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> I see some mentions of the GTX 790 and its 10GB framebuffer. It will be 5GB usable guys. 5GB each gpu but still 5GB effective for usage. Which is aaaaa loooottttt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I see mentions about the average OC for the Ti's. Those "unfortunate" will cores that do "only" 1200-1250Mhz gaming stable I will let you with this.
> 
> Benchmarks/synthetics aside, in gaming going from 1230Mhz core to 1280Mhz core it will translate to probably just 2-3FPS. May vary in games tho.
> 
> It will need a 1350-1400Mhz+ 780 to match our 1230-1280Mhz 780Ti's.
> 
> I will test Crysis 3 and BF4 at 1200Mhz and 1250Mhz and see how much "lower" fps I will get.


Hey, "Drakoniakki"








I could be wrong but i doubt the 790 with 5GB framebuffer, 3GB is a more likely scenario but with nvidia you can never know...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CerN*
> 
> So, in MSI Afterburner my second 780ti shows OV MAX LIMIT 1, no matter if I run stock or overclocked. What does this mean? GPU1 always show 0.
> Also, the +75mv in Afterburner doesn't seem to do anything, is there anything I have to do somewhere?


Yes, you have to use PrecisionX because AB doesnt support 780Ti properly as its not a reference card for AB's creator (Unwinder), only 780 is reference!
Dont worry about OV MAX LIMIT is just showing you how many times the card reached the max default voltage!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bertikul*
> 
> Hi Guys
> 
> I was wondering if flashing the cards with modified bios and back with the original one will leave traces somewhere in some sort of cache or whatever. I mean for the guarantee, if for same reason we have to RMA our cards. If yes, how can we delete/empty that stored data?
> 
> Thanks


No such thing as bios cache or stored data, dont worry about it!








Always flash the appropriate brand modded bios for your card! you have it in the OP!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakakakaka*
> 
> Holy ........ Is that 2x 8pin + 6 pin I see..?? I suppose those coolers on the Kingpin versions are just for show, right..?? I would love to see the numbers on that!


No they arent... KPE is a card for heavy OC! Those who buy it thinking it will grant you higher OC on air will surely be disappointed! Its a card to put under water at minimum and optimal for LN2 and DICE!
Go here to our 780Ti Classified K|NGP|N thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1459307/780-ti-classy-k-ngp-n-owners-club/0_100#post_21587546
Soon we'll have some benches for all!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## bertikul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No such thing as bios cache or stored data, dont worry about it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always flash the appropriate brand modded bios for your card! you have it in the OP!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Thanks for the reply... Great to know we can flash and re-flash (with the right bios model) without traces


----------



## criznit

For some reason I get incorrect gpu core readings when I adjust the voltage in precision x, is there any quick fix for that other than restarting my pc?


----------



## jodooley

hey, I was hoping to get vaildated so i could download some of the tools from this thread. my gpu validation is here http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/u85pm/
and this is my screenshot. is that all you need?


----------



## Marvin82

Hi
I have a question

I have 2 Tis
1 Inno3D iChill and a Windforce GB
The ichill runs at 1270/4000mhz 1.17v in GPU-Z
The Windforce 1250/3800mhz 1,20v in GPU-Z
All with the vendor Bios
Can I expect with the mod bios more?


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rquinn19*
> 
> I keep seeing a lot of talk about Tomb Raider. If I don't play that game and everything i do play and bench with is 100% rock solid stable, what difference does it make?


None. If the games you play and the programs you run don't crash your machine, if you're not having any odd issues, like BSOD after resume from sleep, or the mouse not working, then who cares?! I was trying to get my CPU stable w/ Prime95 and kept hitting ridiculous temps that were at least 20C higher than BF4 and Handbrake. Finally, I just said the hell with it. My quick test became a Youtube video + Handbrake + browsing Firefox...then some BF4. And now I'm even lazier. I just bump the CPU up a bit and use my PC like normal. Torture tests can eat it IMO. Benchmarks have their place so you can see if performance is relative to others, but for testing an OC...no thanks. Valley and 3DMark run fine, but BF4 or Tomb Raider require lower clocks.

I'm just saying that if you don't play that game, you'd be missing out on something very, very special. One of the best SP games I've ever played. Not to mention it looks fantastic!


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> guaaauu !! custon..good !!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Does the heatsink/fan still rattle at certain rpms?


----------



## kendoka15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBenson*
> 
> I have a pair of the ACX GTX 780 ti's and I'm wondering what is the best way to get a backplate for these, I been waiting for stock to show up at the EVGA store for awhile but I don't know if their auto-notify option is there because they actually intend to get more or just because they are OOS.


Do the cards get hot after a while because of the ACX's blowing in the case? I have one and was planning on getting a second one but now I'm not sure


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No they arent... KPE is a card for heavy OC! Those who buy it thinking it will grant you higher OC on air will surely be disappointed! Its a card to put under water at minimum and optimal for LN2 and DICE!


That's what I meant that the coolers are for show, since you'd put on a block right away







.
But, on that topic, why is it that you can achieve much higher clocks on water? Is that simply because of core temps, or does the vrm need cooling as well to achieve higher clocks (with the same voltage)? So, to say, my card at 1,212v would get higher clocks when cooling is better at the core? Or do the temps of the VRM play a significant role in voltage stability? I always wondered about that. Of course I know that temps do matter, but not in which degree. I mean, 60 degrees on air, or 40 degrees on water.

Also, are the kingpins locked to a specific max (higher than usual) voltage in normal BIOS, or do they need to be flashed as well with a custom BIOS?

Cheers 2








TJ


----------



## Redeemer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 
> 
> Here was drawing more than 400W per card
> 
> These i got with tomb raider:
> 
> 1306mhz / 1,37v / power draw 124% / load 99% 372W*
> 1333mhz / 1.37v / power draw 134% / load 99% 402W*
> 1359mhz / 1.37v / power draw 139% / load 99% 417W*
> 1385mhz / 1.37v / power draw 145% / load 99% 435W*
> 1400mhz / 1.39v / power draw 155% / load 99% 465W*
> *Power draw just for one card
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


So how does the system feed that card, 6+8pin + PCIe= roughly 300w..right?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakakakaka*
> 
> That's what I meant that the coolers are for show, since you'd put on a block right away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> But, on that topic, why is it that you can achieve much higher clocks on water? Is that simply because of core temps, or does the vrm need cooling as well to achieve higher clocks (with the same voltage)? So, to say, my card at 1,212v would get higher clocks when cooling is better at the core? Or do the temps of the VRM play a significant role in voltage stability? I always wondered about that. Of course I know that temps do matter, but not in which degree. I mean, 60 degrees on air, or 40 degrees on water.
> 
> Also, are the kingpins locked to a specific max (higher than usual) voltage in normal BIOS, or do they need to be flashed as well with a custom BIOS?
> 
> Cheers 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TJ


Here is a quote from one of my articles:

_"Well, conductor materials tend to increase their resistivity with an increase in temperature!
The reasons for these changes in resistivity can be explained by considering the flow of current through the material. The flow of current is actually the movement of electrons from one atom to another under the influence of an electric field. Electrons are very small negatively charged particles and will be repelled by a negative electric charge and attracted by a positive electric charge. Therefore if an electric potential is applied across a conductor (positive at one end, negative at the other) electrons will "migrate" from atom to atom towards the positive terminal.
Only some electrons are free to migrate however. Others within each atom are held so tightly to their particular atom that even an electric field will not dislodge them. The current flowing in the material is therefore due to the movement of "free electrons" and the number of free electrons within any material compared with those tightly bound to their atoms is what governs whether a material is a good conductor (many free electrons) or a good insulator (hardly any free electrons).
The effect of heat on the atomic structure of a material is to make the atoms vibrate, and the higher the temperature the more violently the atoms vibrate.
In a conductor, which already has a large number of free electrons flowing through it, the vibration of the atoms causes many collisions between the free electrons and the captive electrons. Each collision uses up some energy from the free electron and is the basic cause of resistance. The more the atoms jostle around in the material the more collisions are caused and hence the greater the resistance to current flow.
So to sum it up, we want lower temperatures which lead to lower electrical resistance, hence having less heat produced as waste and more power to our Titans/780´s cores to OC higher!







"_

Yes, the KPE's come locked with 1,187V, 330W TDP with 115% MAX ( 380W), nvidia had to lock them out due to their "green light" program!








Soon more will be revealed about the KPE on our thread here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1459307/official-evga-780-ti-classified-k-ngp-n-owners-club/0_100#post_21587546

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redeemer*
> 
> So how does the system feed that card, 6+8pin + PCIe= roughly 300w..right?


What do you mean 300W? youre talking about theoretical limits from the 6+8pin + PCIe? They are just that, theoretical, a limitation imposed to manufacturers by PCI-SIG (Peripheral Component Interconnect Special Interest Group)
PCIe 16x can use up to 75 W (3.3 V/3 A + 12 V/5.5 A) PCIe connectors add 75 W (6-pin) and/or 150 W (8-pin) power for up to 300 W total (2×75 W + 1×150 W) *Therorical limits!*
Practical, well, try it yourself, get a power meter, a modded bios and OC that card, soon youll see your power draw over 300W!









_"Bear in mind that my system is in my SIG and the only difference was the [email protected]@1,30v! Using triple monitor 3240 x [email protected]0hz SLI TITANS W/ Skyn3t Rev2 bios
and memory at stock 6000mhz!

1306mhz / 1,37v / power draw 124% / load 99% 372W*
1333mhz / 1.37v / power draw 134% / load 99% 402W*
1359mhz / 1.37v / power draw 139% / load 99% 417W*
1385mhz / 1.37v / power draw 145% / load 99% 435W*
1400mhz / 1.39v / power draw 155% / load 99% 465W*
*power draw for one card only
As you can see voltage alone will not increase power draw until you increase clocks and dynamically load your card, power was being drawn from the wall ranging from 850W - 1250W!"_

My article on PT:

_"The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB gets its reading from the VRM´s!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)"_

Use my formula to get your approximate power draw! : *aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= approximate power draw*

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> ...nvidia had to lock them out due to their "green light" program...


Seems like they should have called it the "red light" program.


----------



## lowfat

Since I do not believe the 1.212V limitation on reference cards will ever be broken I think I'll go ahead and volt mod my card. Has anyone else done here the hardware volt mod to their reference Ti?


----------



## Redeemer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> What do you mean 300W? youre talking about theoretical limits from the 6+8pin + PCIe? They are just that, theoretical, a limitation imposed to manufacturers by PCI-SIG (Peripheral Component Interconnect Special Interest Group)
> PCIe 16x can use up to 75 W (3.3 V/3 A + 12 V/5.5 A) PCIe connectors add 75 W (6-pin) and/or 150 W (8-pin) power for up to 300 W total (2×75 W + 1×150 W) *Therorical limits!*
> Practical, well, try it yourself, get a power meter, a modded bios and OC that card, soon youll see your power draw over 300W!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"Bear in mind that my system is in my SIG and the only difference was the [email protected]@1,30v! Using triple monitor 3240 x [email protected] SLI TITANS W/ Skyn3t Rev2 bios
> and memory at stock 6000mhz!
> 
> 1306mhz / 1,37v / power draw 124% / load 99% 372W*
> 1333mhz / 1.37v / power draw 134% / load 99% 402W*
> 1359mhz / 1.37v / power draw 139% / load 99% 417W*
> 1385mhz / 1.37v / power draw 145% / load 99% 435W*
> 1400mhz / 1.39v / power draw 155% / load 99% 465W*
> *power draw for one card only
> As you can see voltage alone will not increase power draw until you increase clocks and dynamically load your card, power was being drawn from the wall ranging from 850W - 1250W!"_
> 
> My article on PT:
> 
> _"The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
> "TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL
> 
> 
> 
> (where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)
> 
> Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:
> 
> 
> 
> It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB gets its reading from the VRM´s!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
> The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
> Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
> YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
> Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
> It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP:
> 
> aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)"_
> 
> Use my formula to get your approximate power draw! : *aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= approximate power draw*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Freaking awesome man thanks


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Since I do not believe the 1.212V limitation on reference cards will ever be broken I think I'll go ahead and volt mod my card. Has anyone else done here the hardware volt mod to their reference Ti?


I have I will be posting a guide later with what resisters for different voltages for a more easy mod I will post one next week a guide for adjustable volt mod but will require more soldering at harder points to get to and leaving permenent wires for multi meter readings so you can see what you have adjusted it too since software wont see the extra voltage.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> I have I will be posting a guide later with what resisters for different voltages for a more easy mod I will post one next week a guide for adjustable volt mod but will require more soldering at harder points to get to and leaving permenent wires for multi meter readings so you can see what you have adjusted it too since software wont see the extra voltage.












I've been told a 100ohm pot using the same soldering locations as the Titan will work. But beyond that I don't know much. I haven't had to do a hardware volt mod on a card in a very long time (X850XT maybe?).


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been told a 100ohm pot using the same soldering locations as the Titan will work. But beyond that I don't know much. I haven't had to do a hardware volt mod on a card in a very long time (X850XT maybe?).


Yea 100 ohm will give you 1.5v which is fine if you plan on using LN2 but like skyn3t said the power delivery is not ment for it you may be fine on it or you may instantly fry the power section there have been reports on the titans of fryed power sections at 1.4v. The way I am doing it is testing 2 ways. One is a more perment voltage you can't adjust you solder the resister like you do with the 100 ohm the same location but I am going through right now and getting different voltage readings for what ohm is needed such as 470 ohm will give you 1.23v. Here in a hour I should have gone through and got them done. I planned to have this one done this morning but I had a piece of acrylic crack so had to drain my loop etc.


----------



## xabierr

Hello !

im running sli at 1330/7800 with EK waterblocks, max temps 38-40 heaven/firestrike . Played BF4 for more than 20 hours no crash.

But i have a little problem, i have lost one of the evga original thermal pad , not going to explain how, but is lost =) can i get original pads from anywhere , i suppose i need it in case i need to RMA ?


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Yea 100 ohm will give you 1.5v which is fine if you plan on using LN2 but like skyn3t said the power delivery is not ment for it you may be fine on it or you may instantly fry the power section there have been reports on the titans of fryed power sections at 1.4v. The way I am doing it is testing 2 ways. One is a more perment voltage you can't adjust you solder the resister like you do with the 100 ohm the same location but I am going through right now and getting different voltage readings for what ohm is needed such as 470 ohm will give you 1.23v. Here in a hour I should have gone through and got them done. I planned to have this one done this morning but I had a piece of acrylic crack so had to drain my loop etc.


I definitely do not want 1.5V







. The person I was talking to it on another site doesn't speak english as a first language so my questions weren't really getting through. If I increase resistance at the potentiometer it should decrease voltage? So if I use lets say a 500 ohm potentiometer I should be able to get from ~1.22V to 1.5V+?


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xabierr*
> 
> Hello !
> 
> im running sli at 1330/7800 with EK waterblocks, max temps 38-40 heaven/firestrike . Played BF4 for more than 20 hours no crash.
> 
> But i have a little problem, i have lost one of the evga original thermal pad , not going to explain how, but is lost =) can i get original pads from anywhere , i suppose i need it in case i need to RMA ?


FrozenCPU.com sells them I am not sure of the size they use but when you find out the size of the pad as far as thickness you can find it there they sell them in sheets


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> I definitely do not want 1.5V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The person I was talking to it on another site doesn't speak english as a first language so my questions weren't really getting through. If I increase resistance at the potentiometer it should decrease voltage? So if I use lets say a 500 ohm potentiometer I should be able to get from ~1.22V to 1.5V+?


The potentiometer is wired differently that will be the guide I write the guide next week for it thanks to FTW 420 who helped get me going. The potentiometer will go under the heatsink and not on the backside the back side is for just a straight resister way. You will also need to wire up voltage read points which are also under the heatsink. The resistance read at the point where the potentiometer go reads 1000 ohms so we times that by 20 so you would need a 20K potentiometer to wire in there. This would allow you to adjust down to stock voltage and over. I am waiting on my potentiometers to get here Tuesday since I could not for the life of me find one locally that size.


----------



## xabierr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> FrozenCPU.com sells them I am not sure of the size they use but when you find out the size of the pad as far as thickness you can find it there they sell them in sheets


Can you help me with a link ? im looking for evga thermal pads at frozencpu.com and cant find anything. What brand is evga using for pads ?

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13410/thr-115/Phobya_Thermal_Pad_XT_100mm_x_100mm_x_05mm_-_7Wmk_1_Piece_17133.html?tl=g8c487s1288

They are white like this but only with this picture im not sure.

Thx for helping


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> I definitely do not want 1.5V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The person I was talking to it on another site doesn't speak english as a first language so my questions weren't really getting through. If I increase resistance at the potentiometer it should decrease voltage? So if I use lets say a 500 ohm potentiometer I should be able to get from ~1.22V to 1.5V+?


150 ohm was the smallest I picked up today but here is the voltage a 150 ohm gives.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xabierr*
> 
> Can you help me with a link ? im looking for evga thermal pads at frozencpu.com and cant find anything. What brand is evga using for pads ?
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13410/thr-115/Phobya_Thermal_Pad_XT_100mm_x_100mm_x_05mm_-_7Wmk_1_Piece_17133.html?tl=g8c487s1288
> 
> They are white like this but only with this picture im not sure.
> 
> Thx for helping


Brand and color won't matter just thickness when my pc reboots from updates I will see if I can locate it. Is it a mem thermal pad


----------



## xabierr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Brand and color won't matter just thickness when my pc reboots from updates I will see if I can locate it. Is it a mem thermal pad


But if i need to RMA , dont they check everything ? and if they see a different thermal pad isnt possible to get rma rejected ?


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> 150 ohm was the smallest I picked up today but here is the voltage a 150 ohm gives.












What happens if you adjust the voltage in Precision when you use the hardware volt mod?

I only really need up to about 1.35V. I really don't feel comfortable running more than that on a 28nm process.


----------



## superino

Hello sorry for my English.
I have a 780 sli or you put the bios skyn3t rev.2 happens to me, however, the gpu on heaven does not go beyond 50% of the games even trying ...
If I put the stock bios works perfectly some advice?


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happens if you adjust the voltage in Precision when you use the hardware volt mod?
> 
> I only really need up to about 1.35V. I really don't feel comfortable running more than that on a 28nm process.


The voltage goes up when you adjust it through precision x so 1.21 with a 150 ohm resister gives 1.268 so just add .057 or so to whatever voltage. As far as lower ohm resisters I am not sure since I don't feel like making another trip to RadioShack tonight but anyone else who wants to try lower then 150 ohm then please let me know.
These are voltages with 1.21 v set in precision x
150 ohm = 1.268
220 ohm= 1.254
330 ohm= 1.24
470 ohm = 1.232

I am going to keep working on it but I think anything over the stock 1.21 is great at the moment tomorrow I will try to get some more resisters and test out some more.


----------



## Poustic

Will we ever be able to put more than 1.2v on this card ? Cause if not I will sell this and get a 780...


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poustic*
> 
> Will we ever be able to put more than 1.2v on this card ? Cause if not I will sell this and get a 780...


For reference, I have my doubts. However an overclocked Ti will perform better than an overvolted and overclocked non-Ti IMO.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sporti*
> 
> Are all of these Power Connectors must be connected for the normal OC use under Air Cooling ?
> Or can the Card used with only 2x8pin ??


Must use all the pci-E connections on the Kingpin.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Nothing has been said about the 6-pin being optional as with the 290x Lightning, so assume they are all mandatory.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Yes, mandatory.


----------



## steadly2004

ok, so i flashed the sknes BIOS, wonderful results. Love it. But when I followed the LLC disable I did not get a "41" back, in fact I just got the MSI afterburner started, and no info window. so i rebooted and started testing and turns out I got some artifacting, and when i reduced my OC I did not get as good of a score with 3dmark11 as I did before the process. What do I need to do to reverse the issue? Just delete the lines on the profile, or more?

Edit--- I deleted the file in the profile and I cannot run the plus 225 on the core as I did before without now artifacting. Damn it, I need to disable the "disable LLC", it's causing me problems, before after LLC I was at 1.45 and good, now with it disabled I get 1.2v, and artifacting at the same volts that were stable before.

NM, I found it. I went into startup program and deleted the LLC program, and my benches are back to being stable and artifact free. LLC disable did not work for my setup.







sorry guys.


----------



## superino

hello, I installed the bios skyn3t rev.2 when I use any program to make Benchmarks or playing, I find that the GPU is not in use supere 50%
if you get back the original bios works perfectly
sorry use google to translate

nobody can help me?

I also post wrong sorry, I had to write EVGA Classified Owner's Club


----------



## xabierr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superino*
> 
> nobody can help me?


Im nobody to say this, since my english suck , but you should post this again and try to explain it better, i dont understand what are you asking. Sorry.

Im from Spain , if you speak spanish i might be able to help you via PM


----------



## reppel

I flashed the skyn3t bios on my Windforce 780ti.

Is it normal it throttling even with skyn3t bios?
It seems that it's not really only the temperature that is making it throttling. It was at 80 degrees for 5-10 minutes without throttling and then out of a sudden it starts throttling. I stop Uningine Valley, restart it, gpu frequency goes to the top and starts throttling again, this time much quicker.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reppel*
> 
> I flashed the skyn3t bios on my Windforce 780ti.
> 
> Is it normal it throttling even with skyn3t bios?
> It seems that it's not really only the temperature that is making it throttling. It was at 80 degrees for 5-10 minutes without throttling and then out of a sudden it starts throttling. I stop Uningine Valley, restart it, gpu frequency goes to the top and starts throttling again, this time much quicker.


As you have the Pt at the limit, try to increase the temperature limit but really you should try to lower your ambient temperature and see if it helps!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## reppel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> As you have the Pt at the limit, try to increase the temperature limit but really you should try to lower your ambient temperature and see if it helps!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


I'll try it on 87 degrees, but will all the throttle problems go away if I put it on water?

EDIT: and what's the benchmark that tests harder for stability?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reppel*
> 
> I'll try it on 87 degrees, but will all the throttle problems go away if I put it on water?
> 
> EDIT: and what's the benchmark that tests harder for stability?


Heat throttle of course it will go away!








Benches: 3dmark11, firestrike extreme, catzilla, games: farcry 3, crysis 3, tombraider... etc!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Lerios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reppel*
> 
> I flashed the skyn3t bios on my Windforce 780ti.
> 
> Is it normal it throttling even with skyn3t bios?
> It seems that it's not really only the temperature that is making it throttling. It was at 80 degrees for 5-10 minutes without throttling and then out of a sudden it starts throttling. I stop Uningine Valley, restart it, gpu frequency goes to the top and starts throttling again, this time much quicker.


I have the same card what's your asic?


----------



## Lerios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> Got tired of waiting for a reasonably priced R9 290 so i got myself a 780 Ti
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides my 660:
> 
> 
> 
> *Im going to edit this post with a gpu-z screenshot later


Great pics dude! The backplate, it was pre-installed or do you buy one?


----------



## reppel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lerios*
> 
> I have the same card what's your asic?


67.3
It kind of sucked with the stock bios.


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Here is a quote from one of my articles:


Thanks a lot! That seems very logical to me. So, cooling VRM should result in more stable voltages, right?

I modified my own factory BIOS, so far everything the same as the skynet bioses, but not 1.212 volts yet. I managed to OC at 1270mhz, with 1.167 volts. That's the max voltage I can use right now. It's only 30 mhz less than my previous OC, with 1.212v. And, what I didn't see before, I saw artifacts at 1280, so I backed down. Previously the games/benches would just crash, never saw any artifacts. So, my conclusion is, that my videocard in those cases had reached the maximum amount of wattage drawn from the PSU? I have 2x 8pins, which theoretically means 375 watts. Is that possible? Because at higher voltages the card would simply crash, before giving me the slightest artifacts. That felt strange to me.


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lerios*
> 
> Great pics dude! The backplate, it was pre-installed or do you buy one?


Thanks. I got it used and it was pre installed.


----------



## Poustic

Need help...............
Just flashed my reference Ti with Skynet bios but can't put the voltage more than 1.050v in afterburner beta 18


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poustic*
> 
> Need help...............
> Just flashed my reference Ti with Skynet bios but can't put the voltage more than 1.050v in afterburner beta 18


Try Precision X, afterburner didn't quite work for me as well..


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakakakaka*
> 
> Thanks a lot! That seems very logical to me. So, cooling VRM should result in more stable voltages, right?
> 
> I modified my own factory BIOS, so far everything the same as the skynet bioses, but not 1.212 volts yet. I managed to OC at 1270mhz, with 1.167 volts. That's the max voltage I can use right now. It's only 30 mhz less than my previous OC, with 1.212v. And, what I didn't see before, I saw artifacts at 1280, so I backed down. Previously the games/benches would just crash, never saw any artifacts. So, my conclusion is, that my videocard in those cases had reached the maximum amount of wattage drawn from the PSU? I have 2x 8pins, which theoretically means 375 watts. Is that possible? Because at higher voltages the card would simply crash, before giving me the slightest artifacts. That felt strange to me.


Read my post here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/6700_100#post_21656772
Your card was crashing because it wasnt having enough amperage from the PSU *but* because it needed more voltage!

The current I in amps (A) is equal to the power P in watts (W), divided by the voltage V in volts (V):
*I(A) = P(W) / V(V)*

<=> *W = A x V*

Meaning you need more voltage to get more wattage!

Now a little electrical basics:

a) *Voltage*:

Voltage, measured in Volts, is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work. If a circuit has voltage, it has electrons ready to flow.

b) *Current*:

Current measured in Amps or Amperage, is the flow of electric charge. When electrons flow, the movement of those electrons is measured in amperage.

c). *Wattage*:

Wattage, measured in Watts, is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage.










Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Poustic

It's working with precision X (1.212v) but I want to use afterburner to be able to reach 1.24 with llc hack.....


----------



## arvidab

Flashed the skyn3t BIOS on my ref 780Ti this week, thanks a million for the work you guys have done.









I forced a 1.212V through KBT at P00, since it didn't seem to change when I tried upping it in EVGA Precision X, which works well for me as I'm planning to flash my finalized OC on the card when I've tested it thoroughly. It now shows 1.212V in GPU-Z when loaded.

I can loop Heaven for hours without any issues at 1250MHz, temp is under 70%@100% fan. I haven't work in little steps (will do more fine tuning when I get home next week), but when I hit 1300MHz it will reboot the rig after a few minutes (less than ten), temps on core are still at low 70's, no artefacts can be seen, memory is at stock. Can this be because the VRM's get overheated with the ref cooler, meaning if I get a FC water block I will be able to go higher than 1250 (looking at WB anyway, but might not aim for a new one because of the voltage limit)? Or is it simply a OC limit?

Will add a submission to this club when I get a chance.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poustic*
> 
> It's working with precision X (1.212v) but I want to use afterburner to be able to reach 1.24 with llc hack.....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> ok, so i flashed the sknes BIOS, wonderful results. Love it. But when I followed the LLC disable I did not get a "41" back, in fact I just got the MSI afterburner started, and no info window. so i rebooted and started testing and turns out I got some artifacting, and when i reduced my OC I did not get as good of a score with 3dmark11 as I did before the process. What do I need to do to reverse the issue? Just delete the lines on the profile, or more?


The LLC doesn't work on the Ti. Afterburner doesn't support the Ti at all.


----------



## Poustic

So right now the max voltage I can get on my ref Ti flashed with skynets bios is 1.212 or 1.24 ??


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poustic*
> 
> So right now the max voltage on my ref Ti flashed with skynets bios is 1.212 or 1.24 ??


1.212V.


----------



## Poustic

Ok and voltage control is only possible with precision X not afterburner ? Cause I don't like evga interface...


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poustic*
> 
> Ok and voltage control is only possible with precision X not afterburner ? Cause I don't like evga interface...


Unfortunately that is correct. Afterburner causes system instability and artifacting when using a 780Ti.


----------



## Poustic

Ok thank you for your answers (and Skynet team for their awesome bios).
I was a bit lost cause on first page of this thread tutorials are made for 780/titan owners.... (dumb?)
Well now I'm downloading Tomb Raider (10MB/S ty steam) to test my 1.3ghz overclock


----------



## Ginster

Is there a BIOS flash for the EVGA 780 Ti Superclocked ? I cant seem to find it .

And can someone send me a backup 780 ti reference BIOS just in case ?

Thanks


----------



## Marvin82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Unfortunately that is correct. Afterburner causes system instability and artifacting when using a 780Ti.


Afterburner 3.0. Beta18 make proplems with 780ti s ?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poustic*
> 
> Ok thank you for your answers (and Skynet team for their awesome bios).
> I was a bit lost cause on first page of this thread tutorials are made for 780/titan owners.... (dumb?)
> Well now I'm downloading Tomb Raider (10MB/S ty steam) to test my 1.3ghz overclock


if you didnt notice this thread is *skyn3t's*...








So, you'er calling me and my brother dumb! but i forgive you!








The fact is that in the beginning we thought that all cards GK110 having the voltage controller NCP4206 were susceptible to use the volt mod but only recently we discovered that its impossible to give software voltage control to the 780Ti and we didnt have time to update the thread accordingly!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ginster*
> 
> Is there a BIOS flash for the EVGA 780 Ti Superclocked ? I cant seem to find it .


GTX 780Ti EVGA SC ACX
Version 80.80.30.00.80 - 80.80.30.00.01
Base core clock 1045Mhz
Disabled boost
3d voltage adjustable
1.212v unlocked
Fan Idle 20%
Fan bumped to 100%
Default power target 100% 300w by 200% slide 600w >>Evga Precision X
Default power target 100% 300w by 300% slide 600w>> Msi AfterBurner

*skyn3t-Ti-vBios-EVGA-SC-ACX*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marvin82*
> 
> Afterburner 3.0. Beta18 make proplems with 780ti s ?


Afterburner creator (Unwinder) determined that 780Ti is not a reference card (only 780 is) so 780Ti has no voltage control support!
So, you have to use PrecisionX!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Ginster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> if you didnt notice this thread is *skyn3t's*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you'er calling me and my brother dumb! but i forgive you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact is that in the beginning we thought that all cards GK110 having the voltage controller NCP4206 were susceptible to use the volt mod but only recently we discovered that its impossible to give software voltage control to the 780Ti and we didnt have time to update the thread accordingly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTX 780Ti EVGA SC ACX
> Version 80.80.30.00.80 - 80.80.30.00.01
> Base core clock 1045Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> Fan Idle 20%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 100% 300w by 200% slide 600w >>Evga Precision X
> Default power target 100% 300w by 300% slide 600w>> Msi AfterBurner
> 
> *skyn3t-Ti-vBios-EVGA-SC-ACX*
> Afterburner creator (Unwinder) determined that 780Ti is not a reference card (only 780 is) so 780Ti has no voltage control support!
> So, you have to use PrecisionX!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


O

Occum I appreciate it but my model is the one without the ACX Cooler , its just Superclocked (SC)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ginster*
> 
> O
> 
> Occ*a*m I appreciate it but my model is the one without the ACX Cooler , its just Superclocked (SC)


*GTX 780Ti EVGA SC* 

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Flashed the skyn3t BIOS on my ref 780Ti this week, thanks a million for the work you guys have done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forced a 1.212V through KBT at P00, since it didn't seem to change when I tried upping it in EVGA Precision X, which works well for me as I'm planning to flash my finalized OC on the card when I've tested it thoroughly. It now shows 1.212V in GPU-Z when loaded.
> 
> I can loop Heaven for hours without any issues at 1250MHz, temp is under 70%@100% fan. I haven't work in little steps (will do more fine tuning when I get home next week), but when I hit 1300MHz it will reboot the rig after a few minutes (less than ten), temps on core are still at low 70's, no artifacts can be seen, memory is at stock. Can this be because the VRM's get overheated with the ref cooler, meaning if I get a FC water block I will be able to go higher than 1250 (looking at WB anyway, but might not aim for a new one because of the voltage limit)? Or is it simply a OC limit?
> 
> Will add a submission to this club when I get a chance.


Well, you might want to try something to fix those reboots:

You have a seasonic based unit with two +12V rails of 40A each but with a maximum of 62A or 750W



Now, you can mix the 2 PCIe rails supplying your card with the total available amperage!



actually your PSU is a 850W in disguise!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Flashed the skyn3t BIOS on my ref 780Ti this week, thanks a million for the work you guys have done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forced a 1.212V through KBT at P00, since it didn't seem to change when I tried upping it in EVGA Precision X, which works well for me as I'm planning to flash my finalized OC on the card when I've tested it thoroughly. It now shows 1.212V in GPU-Z when loaded.
> 
> I can loop Heaven for hours without any issues at 1250MHz, temp is under 70%@100% fan. I haven't work in little steps (will do more fine tuning when I get home next week), but when I hit 1300MHz it will reboot the rig after a few minutes (less than ten), temps on core are still at low 70's, no artifacts can be seen, memory is at stock. Can this be because the VRM's get overheated with the ref cooler, meaning if I get a FC water block I will be able to go higher than 1250 (looking at WB anyway, but might not aim for a new one because of the voltage limit)? Or is it simply a OC limit?
> 
> Will add a submission to this club when I get a chance.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you might want to try something to fix those reboots:
> 
> You have a seasonic based unit with two +12V rails of 40A each but with a maximum of 62A or 750W
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, you can mix the 2 PCIe rails supplying your card with the total available amperage!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually your PSU is a 850W in disguise!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)
Click to expand...

Thanks for your answer.

The PSU I use with my 780Ti isn't that though, it's a lowly Hale90 550W, 45A 12V. I can see that being too small now that I started to play with voltage on the GPU, I measured 380W from the wall before I flashed the skyn3t BIOS and this was only loading the GPU. The CPU is a 4.8GHz 3770K.

I will be able to test the Silver Power on that system next week, I'll have a Platimax 1500 too but that have six 12V rails so it may be difficult to spread out the load on that one, maybe the current PSU is too weak. I will hopefully find out and yes I think I've measured around 900W at wall with the Silver Power.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Poustic*
> 
> Ok and voltage control is only possible with precision X not afterburner ? Cause I don't like evga interface...
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately that is correct. Afterburner causes system instability and artifacting when using a 780Ti.
Click to expand...

Wait, what?! Whoa!

I am "stable" @ 1250 using Afterburner, but in BF4 I notice missing polygons that look like random triangles of lighter color than what's on the screen and streaks of some sort. How did you find this information out? Do you have any links where it's discussed!?

Wow, I'm super excited to test this tonight when I get home! Maybe I'll get 1300!!??

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Afterburner creator (Unwinder) determined that 780Ti is not a reference card (only 780 is) so 780Ti has no voltage control support!
> So, you have to use PrecisionX!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Interesting. I see max load voltage of 1.2V in AB on my MSI GTX 780 Ti Gaming. But increasing the voltage does nothing. I'll have to try out PX when I get home!

PS. I love that you end all your posts w/ "Cheers."









Cheers,

Jod


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> The LLC doesn't work on the Ti. Afterburner doesn't support the Ti at all.


Thanks, I was a little confused. I deleted all the LLC files, and disabled it on startup, along with removing Afterburner and installing PrecisionX.









Here is my best run on 3dmark11, haven't pushed the memory, but it seems the error control prevents from noticing too much difference in the memory, just have to bench and look to see if there are improvements in the score, not just look for artifacts. That is more time consuming. lol. I'm pretty happy, this reference 780ti destroys my old 290 that returned to newegg due to it overheating and throttling even at stock speeds (the 290 gaming version too). 1294mhz, +300 on memory, skynet bios. Max temp of 79* with custom fan profile in Precision X.


----------



## 50shadesofray

Hey what kinds of cases are being used here? just curious because i am tired of my corsair 600t. It aint pretty.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Wait, what?! Whoa!
> 
> I am "stable" @ 1250 using Afterburner, but in BF4 I notice missing polygons that look like random triangles of lighter color than what's on the screen and streaks of some sort. How did you find this information out? Do you have any links where it's discussed!?
> 
> Wow, I'm super excited to test this tonight when I get home! Maybe I'll get 1300!!??
> Interesting. I see max load voltage of 1.2V in AB on my MSI GTX 780 Ti Gaming. But increasing the voltage does nothing. I'll have to try out PX when I get home!
> 
> PS. I love that you end all your posts w/ "Cheers."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jod


With skyn3t bios you wont have to use Kboost to get the 1,212V!








What, you use "cheers" too in Arizona?








I thought it was endemic to England and Australia along with the "mate", i got it from College (less Americans and Canadians but more English and Australian students) and it seemed a very polite way to greet and to part ways, so, i kept it!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> The LLC doesn't work on the Ti. Afterburner doesn't support the Ti at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I was a little confused. I deleted all the LLC files, and disabled it on startup, along with removing Afterburner and installing PrecisionX.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my best run on 3dmark11, haven't pushed the memory, but it seems the error control prevents from noticing too much difference in the memory, just have to bench and look to see if there are improvements in the score, not just look for artifacts. That is more time consuming. lol.
Click to expand...

lowfat: What do you mean by "doesn't support the Ti at all."? <---is this how I use the ? after a quote? It looks funny, lol!

steadly2004: Haha, I hear you about the memory. I put it off for a long time on my 780 vanilla cause I didn't wanna have to deal w/ any of that...rather be gaming! But then I read that it should artifact and tried bumping. @ 6600, it would freeze my game, so I just dialed it down to 6500 or 6400. With the 780 Ti, I got lucky. I just bumped it right up to 7800, benched, then benched 7600. 7800 was faster in Valley and that's all the confirmation I need!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *50shadesofray*
> 
> Hey what kinds of cases are being used here? just curious because i am tired of my corsair 600t. It aint pretty.


550D and I love it. 2 complaints, well, 3 actually.

1. No window.








2. Bottom intake and exhaust fan grills. I hate these, so I used nail clippers to remove them, lol!
3. Front door + fan cover + fan filter = death to airflow...I removed them all.

It may not be as quiet, but DAAAA...it's MUCH cooler. The extra noise is fine for gaming. When I'm just browsing or whatever, I turn 3 of the fans off, and 2 of them down to 600 RPM using AI Suite. @ those low speeds, it doesn't matter that the cover is open.

That said, I love the 550D's push button release for the side panels, it's small size, and IMO, it's very attractive minus that silver bezel. But if I were to get a case now it would probably be the 750D. Although the lack of a push button release would probably drive me nuts if the side panel doesn't stay in place wo/ thumb screws. Also, apparently there's no mobo stand off screw holes, just bumps. Finally, I'd really prefer some sort of sound dampening material...and an optional close "door" for the top. I don't want my pc's heat to sit under my desk and blow my balls up.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> With skyn3t bios you wont have to use Kboost to get the 1,212V!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What, you use "cheers" too in Arizona?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was endemic to England and Australia along with the "mate", i got it from College (less Americans and Canadians but more English and Australian students) and it seemed a very polite way to greet and to part ways, so, i kept it!


What is the disadvantage of using Kboost? I'll have to research that cause I'm unaware of what it even is.

I'm hesitant to use the custom BIOS because:

a. I ruined 2 660's using custom BIOS'.
b. Skyn3t's BIOS did not allow me to increase my clock speeds on a 780. I actually had to lower clocks, lol!

I like to use Cheers, cause it's a good way to express, "I'm not a douchbag." online.


----------



## SamEkinci

Just got one from Microcenter, from the clearance section! Some dude returned it after a day! Saved me 80$









Cant wait to get an ek waterblock on it.

Made a quick video of it!! Its oh so pretty... powerful!


----------



## Jodiuh

WOW! That video is CLEAR! And SMOOTH when you're panning down looking @ the back part of the PCB!

Also, you have balls for buying a used 780 Ti.


----------



## VSG

Great unboxing video


----------



## doctakedooty

Actually you set the card at 1.21 v it goes to 1.23v under load I noticed this when working on vmod with a multi meter


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SamEkinci*
> 
> Just got one from Microcenter, from the clearance section! Some dude returned it after a day! Saved me 80$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait to water cool it!
> 
> Made a quick video of it!! Its oh so pretty... powerful!


Careful, he might have returned it after binning it to see how it clocks. The local microcenter here has fallen prey to that before


----------



## Jodiuh

That's what I was thinking. But not just that. What if it was damaged in some way?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> That's what I was thinking. But not just that. What if it was damaged in some way?


And that's why I buy sealed box cards. Or open box units from trusted INDIVIDUALS.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *50shadesofray*
> 
> Hey what kinds of cases are being used here? just curious because i am tired of my corsair 600t. It aint pretty.


I always just use the case that comes with the motherboard, hard to beat the cooling with them.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> And that's why I buy sealed box cards. Or open box units from trusted INDIVIDUALS.


I don't think too many returns within a few days would be damage, or they can just say it is defective & exchange if returning to the store.
Binning is a definite possibility, unhappy with the overclocks & trying again.

Buyer's remorse is another, after spending big bucks on a new high end gpu someone may run home & try some gaming, then decide that it wasn't worthwhile enough to put off getting the car repairs done instead, or be stuck eating noodles for the month.


----------



## TelFiRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I always just use the case that comes with the motherboard, hard to beat the cooling with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think too many returns within a few days would be damage, or they can just say it is defective & exchange if returning to the store.
> Binning is a definite possibility, unhappy with the overclocks & trying again.
> 
> Buyer's remorse is another, after spending big bucks on a new high end gpu someone may run home & try some gaming, then decide that it wasn't worthwhile enough to put off getting the car repairs done instead, or be stuck eating noodles for the month.


It's *always* worth eating noodles for a month!


----------



## Ghost23

How much of a bottleneck would a TI in an x4 PIC-E 1.1 slot be? Lol.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23*
> 
> How much of a bottleneck would a TI in an x4 PIC-E 1.1 slot be? Lol.


I don't believe it will run in an x4 slot, nVidia cards usually need at least an x8 2.0 to run. Anybody else know differently?


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

I was looking at the GTX780 Ti HOF+ nothing seam to be a major overlocker. I would like to get my hands on one to test it and blazed on fire:devil:

I am not sure if there software any better than EVGA http://www.galaxytech.com/__EN_GB__/Driver2/Xtreme?areas=__EN_GB__

It got memory voltage and GPU voltage give it a rip and report back to me if anything does work


----------



## Stay Puft

How are the other cards besides the classified favoring when overclocking?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterCyclone3D*
> 
> I was looking at the GTX780 Ti HOF+ nothing seam to be a major overlocker. I would like to get my hands on one to test it and blazed on fire:devil:
> 
> I am not sure if there software any better than EVGA http://www.galaxytech.com/__EN_GB__/Driver2/Xtreme?areas=__EN_GB__
> 
> It got memory voltage and GPU voltage give it a rip and report back to me if anything does work


The 780 HOF did not have voltage control so I'm very doubtful the Ti HOF would either.


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I don't believe it will run in an x4 slot, nVidia cards usually need at least an x8 2.0 to run. Anybody else know differently?


I am running a PCIe 2.0 x16 but. I have notice when the power state lowers from the video card my PCIe went down from PCIe 1.1 x16. When doing SLI with both slot it was 16 x16 from 2.0 to 1.1 in both area. But when added creative sound card x-fi it makes both of my bottom slot operate doing PCIe. 1.1 and 2.0 x8 mode but the GPU2 is running in x8 mode and the top slot doing x16 mode for GPU 1.

PCIe on these card are backward compatible it will run on a PCIe on a 16 slot at any mode from x4 to x8 to x16 modes from 1.0 to 1.1 to 2.0 version.


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> The 780 HOF did not have voltage control so I'm very doubtful the Ti HOF would either.


I wouldn't know if the card does or not.. but the software does show that they do.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterCyclone3D*
> 
> I wouldn't know if the card does or not.. but the software does show that they do.


I should have elaborated further.

Xtreme tuner allows the same amount of voltage control that Precision or Afterburner does. In other words, a maximum of 1.212v. It cannot bypass Nvidia's limit.

And even if it could, the cooler cannot keep up. At 1.25v using the afterburner trick, I was running 90c+ playing farcry3 at 1320 mhz in my 780 HOF.


----------



## Poustic

What afterburner trick ? I use evga precision cause can't change voltage on afterburner.... (Skynet unlocked bios).


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poustic*
> 
> What afterburner trick ? I use evga precision cause can't change voltage on afterburner.... (Skynet unlocked bios).


That was a copy and paste. Don't use afterburner. User precision X.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterCyclone3D*
> 
> I am running a PCIe 2.0 x16 but. I have notice when the power state lowers from the video card my PCIe went down from PCIe 1.1 x16. When doing SLI with both slot it was 16 x16 from 2.0 to 1.1 in both area. But when added creative sound card x-fi it makes both of my bottom slot operate doing PCIe. 1.1 and 2.0 x8 mode but the GPU2 is running in x8 mode and the top slot doing x16 mode for GPU 1.
> 
> PCIe on these card are backward compatible it will run on a PCIe on a 16 slot at any mode from x4 to x8 to x16 modes from 1.0 to 1.1 to 2.0 version.


So you have actually used an nVidia card in an x4 slot on a motherboard and had it work? Because when the card isn't in full use, the GPU will downclock, and the slot will show the speed of the downclock. Last time I tried to put one in an x4 slot, it wouldn't even power the card....


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> So you have actually used an nVidia card in an x4 slot on a motherboard and had it work? Because when the card isn't in full use, the GPU will downclock, and the slot will show the speed of the downclock. Last time I tried to put one in an x4 slot, it wouldn't even power the card....


I had my 780 TI in a 4x, yes, and it worked.

Now I have it in a x16, and it's also working, and registering as x16.. although now I'm getting crashes, trying to find out what is causing the sudden crashes.


----------



## Ali Man

Has anyone blown their 780 ti under load?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23*
> 
> I had my 780 TI in a 4x, yes, and it worked.
> 
> Now I have it in a x16, and it's also working, and registering as x16.. although now I'm getting crashes, trying to find out what is causing the sudden crashes.


What kinda crashes?


----------



## pompss

guys i have one question.
I installed my gtx 780 ti on my asus rampage 4 gene (cpu i7 3820) in the pci e x8 slot because the primochill advance tube is so rigid that bends (push down) the card too much if i install the card on the pci E 16x.( i have a universal water block from EK).

Gpuz tells me that my card is running in pcie x8 v.1.1 instead of pcie x16 v2.0

Would the pcie x16 v.2.0 improve my gpu performance a lot ???


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> guys i have one question.
> I installed my gtx 780 ti on my asus rampage 4 gene (cpu i7 3820) in the pci e x8 slot because the primochill advance tube is so rigid that bends (push down) the card too much if i install the card on the pci E 16x.( i have a universal water block from EK).
> 
> Gpuz tells me that my card is running in pcie x8 v.1.1 instead of pcie x16 v2.0
> 
> Would the pcie x16 v.2.0 improve my gpu performance a lot ???


PCI-E x8 1.1 is in idle state and will jump to 2.0 on load. Do the pci-E 3.0 patch:

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2148/nvidia-geforce-kepler-pcie-3-0-mode-enabling-patch-for-sandy-bridge-e-systems/

If for some reason it doesn't work, 8x 2.0 will still give you top performance.


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> If for some reason it doesn't work, 8x 2.0 will still give you top performance.


So, you're saying even for the Ti, x16 2.0 is overkill? I have an older motherboard, with (theoretically) 3x 16 lanes of pcie 2.0. Of course when more cards are plugged in, lanes devide in half. Making it 8x + 8x (and the last one 4x). I always worried that my videocard would not get its full potential at pcie x8, so I'm hesitant to plugging in other devices. Could anyone clarify that for me? What's the performance hit when going from x16 to x8? Because I want to use a SATA controller AND soundblaster and have decent temps.

My board is like this: 16x - 1x - 1x - 16x - pci -16x(4x) -pci. (p7p55d-Deluxe)

I would then have the videocard in the second x16 slot, first slot the sata x4 controller and x1 slot the soundblaster. But then the Ti only gets 8 lanes of pcie 2.0. Should I, or shouldn't I ?


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakakakaka*
> 
> So, you're saying even for the Ti, x16 2.0 is overkill? I have an older motherboard, with (theoretically) 3x 16 lanes of pcie 2.0. Of course when more cards are plugged in, lanes devide in half. Making it 8x + 8x (and the last one 4x). I always worried that my videocard would not get its full potential at pcie x8, so I'm hesitant to plugging in other devices. Could anyone clarify that for me? What's the performance hit when going from x16 to x8? Because I want to use a SATA controller AND soundblaster and have decent temps.
> 
> My board is like this: 16x - 1x - 1x - 16x - pci -16x(4x) -pci. (p7p55d-Deluxe)
> 
> I would then have the videocard in the second x16 slot, first slot the sata x4 controller and x1 slot the soundblaster. But then the Ti only gets 8 lanes of pcie 2.0. Should I, or shouldn't I ?


Overkill no, but 8x will provide little to no change from 16









It turns out I had my TI in my x4 slot by mistake, performance in the x8 is, noticeably better in every aspect. x16 is similar.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Has anyone blown their 780 ti under load?
> What kinda crashes?


It seems the x16 slot on my mobo is fried, or, doesn't get along with my 780 TI, for some reason with the TI in the x16 slot, it crashes after a few minutes, after a LOT of googling, I just got fed up and moved it to x8, it works fine, no crashes.

I had my 780 TI in my x4 slot and performance is way better in x8, I don't know why such a significant difference, but it is. Rendering w/ GPU is faster, FPS is better.

Previously w/ card in x4, rendering took LONGER than the video itself was, significant downgrade from rendering w/ my 7950, but now, in x8, much faster rendering in HD using cuda.

Word is Sony vegas doesn't take advantage of all the 780 TI though, so it is still slower than some for rendering.


----------



## kakakakaka

still, it could cost a couple of fps, right? I'm gaming at 1440p, so every frame is important to me. But, I'll test it out somehow







.
Only reason of the difference I can tell is that the bandwidth is doubled, so your card should be able to communicate with the CPU and memory faster with less bottlenecking, but was wondering when a videocard reaches the limit of a certain version of PCIe.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakakakaka*
> 
> still, it could cost a couple of fps, right? I'm gaming at 1440p, so every frame is important to me. But, I'll test it out somehow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Only reason of the difference I can tell is that the bandwidth is doubled, so your card should be able to communicate with the CPU and memory faster with less bottlenecking, but was wondering when a videocard reaches the limit of a certain version of PCIe.


From all the benchmarks I've seen, even at 4k, the BIGGEST difference between x8 and x16 was 1.5 FPS, keep in mind that was on ONE benchmark.

Take it how you would, I'd say at 1440p in x8 you'd be fine. Still getting top performance. Maybe .5 fps less lol. Yes, point 5.


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23*
> 
> From all the benchmarks I've seen, even at 4k, the BIGGEST difference between x8 and x16 was 1.5 FPS, keep in mind that was on ONE benchmark.
> 
> Take it how you would, I'd say at 1440p in x8 you'd be fine. Still getting top performance. Maybe .5 fps less lol. Yes, point 5.










that's great ! I even get a frame per second difference between two runs of Heaven, so, I guess it is negligible as you stated







. I will test it myself for reference







. Thanks!


----------



## StonedAlex

Is it possible for the card to throttle using Skyn3t's bios? When I play Crysis 3 for a little while i get great fps until the card hits ~81C, then my fps drops from around 75 to 28-30 and the temps drop to a steady 66C. I stopped the game and ran Valley and got a score of 1684, it is usually around 3100-3200. Gpu-z and valley both say my clocks are 1165/3650 which is what I have them overclocked to even though my fps is way lower. I ran msi kombustor and it says it's only using 75% power when it is usually around 100-110%. I have the power and temp targets set at 200% and 95C in Evga precision and the voltage at 1.212. Anyone have any idea what the problem could be?


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StonedAlex*
> 
> Is it possible for the card to throttle using Skyn3t's bios? When I play Crysis 3 for a little while i get great fps until the card hits ~81C, then my fps drops from around 75 to 28-30 and the temps drop to a steady 66C. I stopped the game and ran Valley and got a score of 1684, it is usually around 3100-3200. Gpu-z and valley both say my clocks are 1165/3650 which is what I have them overclocked to even though my fps is way lower. I ran msi kombustor and it says it's only using 75% power when it is usually around 100-110%. I have the power and temp targets set at 200% and 95C in Evga precision and the voltage at 1.212. Anyone have any idea what the problem could be?


Sounds like you had a crash it recovered from. It'll choke until reboot after that, and usually indicates you're not stable as you think you are.









It's also _usually_ related to a too-high memory overclock.


----------



## StonedAlex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> Sounds like you had a crash it recovered from. It'll choke until reboot after that, and usually indicates you're not stable as you think you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's also _usually_ related to a too-high memory overclock.


Alright thanks man I'll back them off a bit and see if the problem still occurs.


----------



## Chomuco

new gpu-z v.o.7.6

780t memory ,ect...

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2329/techpowerup-gpu-z-v0-7-6/


----------



## kalleklovn12

Oh yeah!

Asus GTX 780ti at 1375/1900


----------



## Dispersion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> new gpu-z v.o.7.6
> 
> 780t memory ,ect...
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2329/techpowerup-gpu-z-v0-7-6/


That's interesting...
Quote:


> Added support for NVIDIA *GTX Titan Black, GTX 750 (GM107), GTX 750 Ti (GM107), GeForce 840M (GM108)*, GTX 760 (192-bit), GT 750M (Apple), GT 735M, GT 720M


Titan Black Edition and a few Maxwell cores by the looks of it, interesting! Kinda irrelevant to this thread though I guess, still interesting!


----------



## Chomuco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dispersion*
> 
> That's interesting...
> Titan Black Edition and a few Maxwell cores by the looks of it, interesting! Kinda irrelevant to this thread though I guess, still interesting!


Improved voltage monitoring support for GTX 780 Ti : General:


----------



## Furlans

My old 780 Ti:

http://imageshack.com/a/img208/609/6h0w.png

My actual Titan:

http://imageshack.com/a/img593/1978/lb6b.png

Worth it lol


----------



## Dispersion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> Improved voltage monitoring support for GTX 780 Ti : General:


Yea, I was criticizing myself, since what you quoted fits perfectly fine into this thread, but the part I was interested in isn't, guess I should've clarified a bit!


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> My old 780 Ti:
> 
> http://imageshack.com/a/img208/609/6h0w.png
> 
> My actual Titan:
> 
> http://imageshack.com/a/img593/1978/lb6b.png
> 
> Worth it lol


1.760V into a 4770k, lol....


----------



## SeanJ76

That's pretty stupid^ if that's what it takes to get a 4770k to 4.4ghz that's a utter joke!
My 2500k does 5.0ghz @1.460Vcore...... and Heatwell's were suppose to be more efficient??!!


----------



## MeleeSparks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> That's pretty stupid^ if that's what it takes to get a 4770k to 4.4ghz that's a utter joke!
> My 2500k does 5.0ghz @1.460Vcore...... and Heatwell's were suppose to be more efficient??!!


It's overkill -- I have my 4770K running at 4.4ghz @ 1.215v stable.


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> 1.760V into a 4770k, lol....


Is wrong lol... max voltage with 4700mhz is 1,36v


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> Is wrong lol... max voltage with 4700mhz is 1,36v


That's what she 'doesn't' say man.


----------



## Marvin82

Please can one of Team Skynet edit my bios?

3d voltage adjustable
1.212v unlocked
Default power target 100% 265W by 125% slide 331w

The rest of the BIOS do not change please

http://www.file-upload.net/download-8559080/iChiLLBios.rom.html

Thx


----------



## mvm69

New to this site. Just recently got two Gigabyte reference 780ti cards and was wondering if anyone knows where I can find backplates for both cards.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mvm69*
> 
> New to this site. Just recently got two Gigabyte reference 780ti cards and was wondering if anyone knows where I can find backplates for both cards.


Because its Gigabyte I am unsure, You might be able to get like a XSPC or EK backplate and get different screws or mod it a little to fit with the stock cooler.

Are you planning on putting them on water?


----------



## mvm69

Thanks for the reply. I'm not planning to water cool my video cards. I am using a corsair H100 for my system though. I noticed EVGA makes the backplates for the reference cards. Do you think I'd be able to use the EVGA backplates on my Gigabyte 780ti ref cards?


----------



## LucentSky

I'm looking forward to having my 780 ti.


----------



## mvm69

Anyone know where I can download a free program like EVGAs Precision X but from Gigabyte? Does that even exist? Checked online for it and couldn't find anything


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

PrecisionX works on all cards


----------



## DaFaRsHeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mvm69*
> 
> Anyone know where I can download a free program like EVGAs Precision X but from Gigabyte? Does that even exist? Checked online for it and couldn't find anything


The Gigabyte OC tool is called OC GURU II (I got a disc with my GTX 780 Ti OC X 3 Windforce and I can overvolt Core Clock to 1.3v with the stock BIOS - although it may not truely be a stock BIOS as it is an OC'd card the BIOS may have been tweaked I guess).

Edit: CORRECTION - OC Guru II does not take the VDDC to 1.3v despite what the slider says. The monitoring window shows a bump in voltage when OC is applied but even when boosting to 1372 the voltage in the monitoring windows and on GPU-Z does not pass 1.187v. Apologies, commented before checking as I had thought incorrectly the overvoltage on the slider must have been being applied as the card couldn't be boosting that high on such a low a voltage.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaFaRsHeR*
> 
> The Gigabyte OC tool is called OC GURU II (I got a disc with my GTX 780 Ti OC X 3 Windforce and I can overvolt Core Clock to 1.3v with the stock BIOS - although it may not truely be a stock BIOS as it is an OC'd card the BIOS may have been tweaked I guess).


Can you send it to me? If you right about it will be good for everyone. Also how do you know and how you measure the voltage ?


----------



## Ali Man

The OC guru in 580s or rather the 580 SOC never did anything with the VCore, would be good to see if they finally fixed that.


----------



## Marvin82

The Bios from the Windforce 3 OC i have it too
But i dont tray OC Guru
fu.....
with Precision you can not push it to 1.3v


----------



## fishingfanatic

Ok, i just submitted my form. I tried quad ti's and it was disappointing. A friend sold me a pr of 290x Sapphires with a performance bios

which beat my titans.

I had no idea you could do this, so here I am hoping to learn enough about it to give it a whirl.

here's a few results : Some results r stock, some oced. Simply to compare the difference.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1546401 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7817613 http://www.3dmark.com/cg/1342182

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4938609 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7817384 http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4896881

FF


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Ok, i just submitted my form. I tried quad ti's and it was disappointing. A friend sold me a pr of 290x Sapphires with a performance bios
> 
> which beat my titans.
> 
> I had no idea you could do this, so here I am hoping to learn enough about it to give it a whirl.
> 
> here's a few results : Some results r stock, some oced. Simply to compare the difference.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1546401 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7817613 http://www.3dmark.com/cg/1342182
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4938609 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7817384 http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4896881
> 
> FF


The only problem with 4 is you hit a wall if you OC and try to benchmark especially at 4.7. My 3 780Ti I can't break over 1200 core on all 3 at 4.6 on my 4930K without a bottleneck of the CPU. My cards can do 1336 core on air so I have a good ways to go. Hopefully next month I am going to try to bin some Ivy Bridge E and try to find me a great OC one. My 3930K can do 5 ghz at 1.45v but I can't keep the temps down.


----------



## criznit

I'm really enjoying this card! The ACX cooler is quiet! Sometimes I have to alt-tab to see if my fans are running lol. Since the temps will be -30 tomorrow (wind chill factored in), I might flash the bios and see how high I can go


----------



## SamEkinci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> WOW! That video is CLEAR! And SMOOTH when you're panning down looking @ the back part of the PCB!
> 
> Also, you have balls for buying a used 780 Ti.


Thanks, I like making videos of stuff I buy. It gives people an idea of what they are getting I think. So many reviews are just of people talking smack and reading off a paper. We all read the specs, but picture speaks thousand words.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Careful, he might have returned it after binning it to see how it clocks. The local microcenter here has fallen prey to that before


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> That's what I was thinking. But not just that. What if it was damaged in some way?


Yep, it was not behaving well when overclocked after putting a water block on it.. Good thing it came with 30 days standard return. They were nice enough to not give me hard time about it when I explained it. Also manager gave me a discount on MSI 780ti Gaming OC edition!!

So overall I was a happy customer and got lucky in the end, and that was the first and last time I am buying a returned product, even if it is checked by EVGA, you never know what kind of tests they ran, and as far as I know its for the same reason guy before me returned it as well.

On the plus side, I was able to make a video of heatsink removal when I was putting the waterblock on before I returned it. I will put that up here later to help out folks.


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Ok, i just submitted my form. I tried quad ti's and it was disappointing. A friend sold me a pr of 290x Sapphires with a performance bios
> 
> which beat my titans.
> 
> I had no idea you could do this, so here I am hoping to learn enough about it to give it a whirl.
> 
> here's a few results : Some results r stock, some oced. Simply to compare the difference.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1546401 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7817613 http://www.3dmark.com/cg/1342182
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4938609 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7817384 http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4896881
> 
> FF


Never knew one could earn that much money on fishing to buy 4 Ti's







. Or is it Phishing you do?








No, but seriously, that's over the top, in a good way. I saw your g.skill run at 800 mhz, what are your timings? Which G.skill do you have? How many voltage (and, watercooled?)


----------



## fishingfanatic

Yeah, I can get my 3960 up to 5 ghz np. The 4960 I can't seem to get over 4.8.

Over 1300 on the core? Which bios r u using?

I'll likely try just the 1 until I get more comfortable with switching the bios.

Should've kept the titan that had the ASIC of 76.9%.

Well at least 1 has a decent asic of 75.1%

FF


----------



## fishingfanatic

My system is as follows, for me it is my only remaining passion besides fishing,...









4960x Rampage IV Black 16gbs of Quad channel 4x4gbs of G Skill Trident X 2400 Mhz. Currently using a Tundra 02 until my Kraken

X60 comes back from RMA. The Tundra has 4 fans, all gelids, at 75 cfm/fan.

Kingston E50 2540gb in Raid 1 for my os. My storage and apps r on a 1tb WD Black and my benching software is on my 500gb

Raptor drive.

Have a V3 120gb for my benching software, but haven't installed it yet..

All of this fits quite nicely into my Lian Li PC V2120. Love the case! Totally modular, hand assembled, removable motherboard tray,....

My masterpiece benching build!!! Nothing wced at all with the exception of the cpu sealed unit Not true wcing of course.. Still learning how to figure out the bios tweaks. Have to set up ROG Connect.

I've heard good things about it.

FF









Edit: ram is a preset mode 3 for performance in the bios. It's supposed to be the benching settings. Without it, 1333 mhz. I haven't even learned how to oc ram yet.


----------



## TheBenson

Hot damn those 780 ti backplates sold out in minutes it seems.


----------



## fishingfanatic

Ok, so how do I back up the bios on my card? Obviously the 1st thing to do, I just haven't done any of this b4.

Then I imagine this all goes on a USB flash drive, then what, activate an installer for the new 1?

FF


----------



## Hate420

Proud owner of my first Nvidia card, Asus dcu II gtx 780 ti @1224mhz on stock bios with an fx8350 @5.0ghz. Adding the new card to my loop as soon as possible. Patiently waiting for an ek block. I'm coming from an ati 7970 lightning and couldn't be happier. Played Crysis 3 at very high settings with low aa for about an hour this morning and it handled it like a champ. Stable in Tomb Raider benchmark as well, 55fps.


----------



## chaotikgaming

I just got my watercooled system finished. I'm running 2 x EVGA 780 Ti and I ran the Valley Benchmark on extreme HD and the score below

FPS:
91.7
Score:
3838
Min FPS:
25.6
Max FPS:
153.2

I would like to try to OC this card maybe 20% more... I will begin reading this thread to figure out how this is done.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Ok, so how do I back up the bios on my card? Obviously the 1st thing to do, I just haven't done any of this b4.
> 
> Then I imagine this all goes on a USB flash drive, then what, activate an installer for the new 1?
> 
> FF


I am running sky bios my cards I bought on release. Flash open gpuz and save the bios then use ezflash from the op and follow the directions in the op and that's it pretty easy.


----------



## SamEkinci

And here is the new one I got in place of the EVGA SC 780 ti.. I gotta thank MicroCenter for honoring their return/exchange policy!! Needless to say no more used clearance cards for me.









MSI GTX 780 Ti 3G Gaming Twin Frozr OC edition... (Mouthful)


----------



## SamEkinci

And as promised to many, here is a heatsink removal video I have made before installing EK block.. Unfortunately I had to return this particular card and exchange because it was acting very weird when overclocked. But I had the opportunity to make this video at least.














I hope it helps out some folks get an idea..


----------



## oicwutudidthar

is an ax860i enough to power

2x 780 Ti @ 1.4
1x 4770k 4.8 @ 1.35
D5 Pump
10 Fans
1x SSD
1x HDD


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oicwutudidthar*
> 
> is an ax860i enough to power
> 
> 2x 780 Ti @ 1.4
> 1x 4770k 4.8 @ 1.35
> D5 Pump
> 10 Fans
> 1x SSD
> 1x HDD


I would honestly want a 1000watt in that system. But that's my personal feeling. I know that those cards are very capable of pulling 350+ watts each on there own, so I would rather have a higher wattage.


----------



## SamEkinci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oicwutudidthar*
> 
> is an ax860i enough to power
> 
> 2x 780 Ti @ 1.4
> 1x 4770k 4.8 @ 1.35
> D5 Pump
> 10 Fans
> 1x SSD
> 1x HDD


It requires around 600W with atleast 42A 12V rail. Even though thats a great PSU with platinum rating with all the fans and the pump, I highly doubt you will get the most out of your system, and thats without overclocking anything.

That being said this card manages power incredibly well, takes it wherever it can, but still with two cards you would be very short of Amps on that 12V rail along with CPU.


----------



## LucentSky

I know with my 780 ti's coming in tomorrow my ax860 is enough since my 4770k is stock dont plan on over cloking soon and have only about 4 fans, but 10 fans and overlock hardware will required a bigger psu.


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SamEkinci*
> 
> It requires around 600W with atleast 42A 12V rail. Even though thats a great PSU with platinum rating with all the fans and the pump, I highly doubt you will get the most out of your system, and thats without overclocking anything.
> 
> That being said this card manages power incredibly well, takes it wherever it can, but still with two cards you would be very short of Amps on that 12V rail along with CPU.


I'm sporting an AX860i and getting by just fine. That's powering two TI's at 1250-1300/1.212v, a 3570k 4.6GHz/1.25v, 6 fans, and a D5 pump. If Corsair Link can be believed (and it can, it's a least as accurate as a Kill-A-Watt), I've yet to pull more than 650W _ever_ from the _wall_. No shutdowns or other issues, it's been a rock.

Might be a different story if there was more voltage available for the TI, or if trying to feed an X79 or AMD CPU.


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Ok, so how do I back up the bios on my card? Obviously the 1st thing to do, I just haven't done any of this b4.
> 
> Then I imagine this all goes on a USB flash drive, then what, activate an installer for the new 1?


for *BIOS backup*: Open *GPU-z,* click on the *black and green thingy* next to the bios number to save your original BIOS. If by any chance you might have lost it, you can search the Techpowerup website for an original one. If not listed, contact someone by mail, they have a major backlog in placing submitted BIOSes online (had e-mail contact with one of them recently). They have almost every BIOS submitted I guess, just not put them all online yet due to the fact that they need to check them first.

And, yes, you can download EZflash in the first post, which is basically a windows (command) version of EZflash, so it isn't required to place it on a bootable USB stick. It comes with a custom made Batch file to (supposedly) ease up the use of it. I prefer just using nvflash.exe myself. to flash, just type (while in command in the right folder of course) "*nvflash.exe -6 BIOSNAME.rom*" without the quotes and BIOSNAME of course replaced by your filename. You will then be asked which card to flash, if running in SLI, otherwise it will just ask to confirm, it detects the card automatically (in case of right bios). The *"-6*" statement is used when flashing a BIOS from another vendor/subtype (so not mandatory).

Good luck! And, don't scream and shout *if it might fail and your pc goes blue and then black*, probably just a bad flash. load the pc from another videocard/cpu video, and use nvflash to force the original BIOS back. It might not be recognised, due to the fact that your EEPROM might have been totally empty, by which NVflash can't determine whether the BIOS is appropriate for the card. You'll have to force it by using the "*--index*" parameter to force nvflash to flash the BIOS to the card specified in the appropriate index number.

Just use *"nvflash.exe /?"* for all parameters with explanation.

Good luck again!


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

Hi, first post here at Overclock.net honored to be here and be the owner of two EVGA 780 Ti SC ACX cards.

My question is i have 2 XSPC Waterblocks on the way http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_240_587&products_id=39810

I'm curious is the VRM temp difference that big of a deal compared to the EK Waterblocks which i've heard are very close to the XSPC block as for GPU Temps go, but roughly 8-10C cooler on VRMS.

So my question is, will i be hindered in any way, is the 8-10c going to really affect my overclocking potential.

I'm not looking for insane overclocks, but i'd like a fairly healthy overclock without going too crazy on the voltage, as i haven't really delved to deep into overclocking my cards as of yet i've already flashed the cards to the VBIOS provided in this thread.

So in short TLDR

XSPC GPU Block vs EK GPU Block, is the XSPC blocks i currently have coming in soon going to hold me back at all or run the chance of overheating my VRMs.

Side note, has anyone here used the XSPC block and XSPC Backplate, and weather ot not to remove the backplate under the ACX cooler.

Sorry for the long post but i guess i should come in with my first post being a big bang









I would also like to add that i am not new to Overclocking, so i'm not completely noobish


----------



## CroakV

Shouldn't have any real impact on potential since you'll never see above 1.212v on a reference Ti. Might, just might, have some impact on card longevity compared to EK blocks, but it's still so much cooler than air. We're talking years of use before the difference shows here...most of us on OCN rarely manage to keep a card for a few months, let alone years.


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

its pretty hard to get ahold of the 780 ti classified or kingpin cards, as why i went with the EVGA SC ACX.


----------



## fleetfeather

Going back to 4 days ago, not sure if I'm really believing 100C VRM temps on all of these cards @ 1.2v

That would personally mean a 90% increase in VRM temp as compared to GPUz and Aida64 reported VRM temps.

I'm not here to claim software sensor readings are ultra accurate, and I don't own a thermal gun, but what is being suggested sounds grossly exaggerated in my case.

FWIW, my VRM temps as reported by Aida64 read as 55C when pushing 1.2V. Fans at 80% on my Ti Classy. Core is at 60C. From that, I'd realistically estimate VRM temps are probably between 60 and 70C


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

i can't seem to find my vrm temps, in sensors on gpu-z 0.7.6, i have aida64, just dont know where to look.


----------



## fleetfeather

Gpu vrm temps appear almost right down the bottom on the sensor list, just above the voltages section.

I have the second most recent full release of aida64


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

i dont see any VRM related tempatures in the sensor list.


----------



## fleetfeather

Not sure if things change depending on Ti models. I didn't think they would, but it's possible I guess


----------



## reppel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaFaRsHeR*
> 
> The Gigabyte OC tool is called OC GURU II (I got a disc with my GTX 780 Ti OC X 3 Windforce and I can overvolt Core Clock to 1.3v with the stock BIOS - although it may not truely be a stock BIOS as it is an OC'd card the BIOS may have been tweaked I guess).


You sure about that. Got the same card. The OC GURU II seems to be pretty much the same thing as Precision X, works the same. I could even get 1.212v with it and precision x with the stock bios, but i guess that's normal.

On OC GURU II, I can set overvoltage to a max of 1.263v, but on nvidia inspector it still doesn't go higher than 1.212v.


----------



## DaFaRsHeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reppel*
> 
> You sure about that. Got the same card. The OC GURU II seems to be pretty much the same thing as Precision X, works the same. I could even get 1.212v with it and precision x with the stock bios, but i guess that's normal.
> 
> On OC GURU II, I can set overvoltage to a max of 1.263v, but on nvidia inspector it still doesn't go higher than 1.212v.


Please see my edit, a false horizon sorry!


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakakakaka*
> 
> for *BIOS backup*: Open *GPU-z,* click on the *black and green thingy* next to the bios number to save your original BIOS. If by any chance you might have lost it, you can search the Techpowerup website for an original one. If not listed, contact someone by mail, they have a major backlog in placing submitted BIOSes online (had e-mail contact with one of them recently). They have almost every BIOS submitted I guess, just not put them all online yet due to the fact that they need to check them first.
> 
> And, yes, you can download EZflash in the first post, which is basically a windows (command) version of EZflash, so it isn't required to place it on a bootable USB stick. It comes with a custom made Batch file to (supposedly) ease up the use of it. I prefer just using nvflash.exe myself. to flash, just type (while in command in the right folder of course) "*nvflash.exe -6 BIOSNAME.rom*" without the quotes and BIOSNAME of course replaced by your filename. You will then be asked which card to flash, if running in SLI, otherwise it will just ask to confirm, it detects the card automatically (in case of right bios). The *"-6*" statement is used when flashing a BIOS from another vendor/subtype (so not mandatory).
> 
> Good luck! And, don't scream and shout *if it might fail and your pc goes blue and then black*, probably just a bad flash. load the pc from another videocard/cpu video, and use nvflash to force the original BIOS back. It might not be recognised, due to the fact that your EEPROM might have been totally empty, by which NVflash can't determine whether the BIOS is appropriate for the card. You'll have to force it by using the "*--index*" parameter to force nvflash to flash the BIOS to the card specified in the appropriate index number.
> 
> Just use *"nvflash.exe /?"* for all parameters with explanation.
> 
> Good luck again!


I actually had trouble getting my head wrapped around all this, I'm not a complete invalid with CMD prompts,and making boot disks, ect. Just worried about getting everything right.....

But after reading around I actually found in another forum that it worked for me in Win 8.Using File Explorer I opened up two windows (or you can place in same location) *Just to Drag and Drop the ROM file onto the NVflash.exe* and it launched and flashed properly.







Probably wouldn't be the best method for SLI setups.


----------



## SeanJ76

I'm so glad I didn't upgrade to the 4670k, it would of been a downgrade in performance-


----------



## reppel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaFaRsHeR*
> 
> Please see my edit, a false horizon sorry!


----------



## mxthunder

Well after having my water block installed for a few weeks, and doing lots of testing, I am trying to decide on what my final 24/7 clocks will be.

I can do 1250 core @ 1.125V with +280 mem

or

1300 core @ 1.187V with +280 mem

temps are in the mid to high 30's with each senario, with 1300 being 1-2* higher than with 1250 on the core.

I dont know if its worth the extra strain on the VRM's and risk of degradation to run 50 mhz more on the core or not.


----------



## SamEkinci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> I'm so glad I didn't upgrade to the 4670k, it would of been a downgrade in performance-


I can confirm you are right just upgraded from 3570k to 4670k and the difference in over clocking is noticeable.

Not to mention at 4.5 3570k got better results for me in every test compared to 4.5 3670k. Not to mention it runs hotter.

They retail the same price for a reason I guess.


----------



## DaFaRsHeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> Well after having my water block installed for a few weeks, and doing lots of testing, I am trying to decide on what my final 24/7 clocks will be.
> 
> I can do 1250 core @ 1.125V with +280 mem
> 
> or
> 
> 1300 core @ 1.187V with +280 mem
> 
> temps are in the mid to high 30's with each senario, with 1300 being 1-2* higher than with 1250 on the core.
> 
> I dont know if its worth the extra strain on the VRM's and risk of degradation to run 50 mhz more on the core or not.


There should have been







all over that post surely! Great temps! What is it boosting to at 1300?


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> Well after having my water block installed for a few weeks, and doing lots of testing, I am trying to decide on what my final 24/7 clocks will be.
> 
> I can do 1250 core @ 1.125V with +280 mem
> 
> or
> 
> 1300 core @ 1.187V with +280 mem
> 
> temps are in the mid to high 30's with each senario, with 1300 being 1-2* higher than with 1250 on the core.
> 
> I dont know if its worth the extra strain on the VRM's and risk of degradation to run 50 mhz more on the core or not.


If your temps are that low I don't see a problem running it at 1.21v the voltage cap Is super safe on these cards. If you see degradation I doubt it will be before you would replace the card


----------



## criznit

Just did a 30 min loop of heaven with the new sky bios and I'm pleased, but have a few questions. I was able to get 1245 stable @ 1.2v and memory is currently at +200. Is 1.2v ok for 24/7 gameplay? The temps were 70C by the way with fans at 70


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criznit*
> 
> Just did a 30 min loop of heaven with the new sky bios and I'm pleased, but have a few questions. I was able to get 1245 stable @ 1.2v and memory is currently at +200. Is 1.2v ok for 24/7 gameplay? The temps were 70C by the way with fans at 70


Yes it is, with those temps its ok!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## criznit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yes it is, with those temps its ok!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Thx for quick response! I guess it's time to go play some more with the clocks!


----------



## xabierr

Someone said something about vrm temps, is it possible to check them with 780ti ?


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xabierr*
> 
> Someone said something about vrm temps, is it possible to check them with 780ti ?


That could be me... the best way is to use an infrared tempmeter... that's what I have








http://image.allekabels.nl/image/1069460-0/infrarood-zakthermometer-33-c-220-c-infrarood-zakthermometer-33-c-220-c.jpg


----------



## chaotikgaming

Can somebody direct me to a few easy to understand overclocking guides? Google is getting me nowhere, all I find are reviews. EVGA 780 Ti SC


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaFaRsHeR*
> 
> There should have been
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all over that post surely! Great temps! What is it boosting to at 1300?


Yep I am pretty happy with it! Low asic, and very temp sensitive seems to be its deal

boost is disabled, using skyn3t bios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> If your temps are that low I don't see a problem running it at 1.21v the voltage cap Is super safe on these cards. If you see degradation I doubt it will be before you would replace the card


Interesting. I guess I will see what I can run stable with 1.212. Might be able to get 1325 or so


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaotikgaming*
> 
> Can somebody direct me to a few easy to understand overclocking guides? Google is getting me nowhere, all I find are reviews. EVGA 780 Ti SC


Did you even look at the first post in this thread??????


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> I'm so glad I didn't upgrade to the 4670k, it would of been a downgrade in performance-
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks for posting that chart, it made me feel better.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> Well after having my water block installed for a few weeks, and doing lots of testing, I am trying to decide on what my final 24/7 clocks will be.
> 
> I can do 1250 core @ 1.125V with +280 mem
> 
> or
> 
> 1300 core @ 1.187V with +280 mem
> 
> temps are in the mid to high 30's with each senario, with 1300 being 1-2* higher than with 1250 on the core.
> 
> I dont know if its worth the extra strain on the VRM's and risk of degradation to run 50 mhz more on the core or not.


I debated about that too, finally I just decided to run mine at the full 1.212v. with these clocks, 24/7 :

My load temps are similar to yours. As for the vrm's, idk what their actual temps.are, thanks to Nvidia. Maybe I'll check with an ir gun eventually.
But I think with the EK blocks we're using, the cards are quite safe at the voltage limit that we are stuck with.


----------



## Tounii

Just flashed new bios for my card (GTX 780 Reference model 80.80.30.00.80 skyn3t-Ti-vBios).
Works fine when gaming, but at desktop it keeps the voltage steady at 1.2120, resulting in my idle temp being 64degrees celsius with 41% fan speed.
Do I have to lower the voltage manually every time I quit playing?


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tounii*
> 
> Just flashed new bios for my card (GTX 780 Reference model 80.80.30.00.80 skyn3t-Ti-vBios).
> Works fine when gaming, but at desktop it keeps the voltage steady at 1.2120, resulting in my idle temp being 64degrees celsius with 41% fan speed.
> Do I have to lower the voltage manually every time I quit playing?


You could try using profiles in Precision X... create a separate profile for 2D and a separate one for 3D.
That's how I configured it, works flawlessly


----------



## Tounii

Also tried that, it does reduce the overclock but voltage stays the same. I will try that again thanks.

e: nope, voltage stays at 1.2120


----------



## chaotikgaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Did you even look at the first post in this thread??????


I did. There seems to be one for Advanced GK110 OC guide - but it has a disclaimer that is wasn't for the Ti version "" This guide applies only for 780/Titan, if and when we have support for the 780Ti, this guide will be updated to reflect the changes!""

I see some for bios updating, volt mods (are those related to or required for GPU overclocking?)

All of this seems ... overwhelming to say the least, especially for somebody who has NEVER attempted to OC anything.

I was kind of looking for a " Download this, Do this." exact step by step fully noob friendly guide.


----------



## 50shadesofray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaotikgaming*
> 
> I did. There seems to be one for Advanced GK110 OC guide - but it has a disclaimer that is wasn't for the Ti version "" This guide applies only for 780/Titan, if and when we have support for the 780Ti, this guide will be updated to reflect the changes!""
> 
> I see some for bios updating, volt mods (are those related to or required for GPU overclocking?)
> 
> All of this seems ... overwhelming to say the least, especially for somebody who has NEVER attempted to OC anything.
> 
> I was kind of looking for a " Download this, Do this." exact step by step fully noob friendly guide.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1172764/the-noobs-guide-to-nvidia-gpus AS nooby as it gets


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaotikgaming*
> 
> I did. There seems to be one for Advanced GK110 OC guide - but it has a disclaimer that is wasn't for the Ti version "" This guide applies only for 780/Titan, if and when we have support for the 780Ti, this guide will be updated to reflect the changes!""
> 
> I see some for bios updating, volt mods (are those related to or required for GPU overclocking?)
> 
> All of this seems ... overwhelming to say the least, especially for somebody who has NEVER attempted to OC anything.
> 
> I was kind of looking for a " Download this, Do this." exact step by step fully noob friendly guide.


Go back and read the guide, the disclaimer is for the overvoltage part that is not supported by the 780Ti unfortunately!









Here you go: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## iluvkfc

Is the Zotac reference card any different from the other brands apart from warranty and stuff like that? It's on sale now for cheaper than any reference and much cheaper than non-ref and I figured since all of them have locked voltage except Classified, reference cooler isn't a bad idea. But, disregarding warranty and customer support, do I lose anything by going with Zotac instead of, say, MSI or EVGA reference?

Also do you recommend purchasing reference cooler at all? Does it like the Skyn3t BIOS at all or does it result in temps/noise that are too high?


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iluvkfc*
> 
> Is the Zotac reference card any different from the other brands apart from warranty and stuff like that? It's on sale now for cheaper than any reference and much cheaper than non-ref and I figured since all of them have locked voltage except Classified, reference cooler isn't a bad idea. But, disregarding warranty and customer support, do I lose anything by going with Zotac instead of, say, MSI or EVGA reference?
> 
> Also do you recommend purchasing reference cooler at all? Does it like the Skyn3t BIOS at all or does it result in temps/noise that are too high?


All references should be the same. I went with ASUS for the warranty.

I feel like the skynet bios loved my card. Max temps are like 74* in a corsair 800d. Max OC went from like 1140 on stock voltage to 1260 stable on 1.2v A very good improvement.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## arvidab

Yea, with ref the main diff is warranty. EVGA allow exchanging cooler without voiding warranty, iirc that's not the case with most other vendors, at least in the past.

My ref cooler seem to handle the heat pretty well too.


----------



## iluvkfc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> All references should be the same. I went with ASUS for the warranty.
> 
> I feel like the skynet bios loved my card. Max temps are like 74* in a corsair 800d. Max OC went from like 1140 on stock voltage to 1260 stable on 1.2v A very good improvement.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Yea, with ref the main diff is warranty. EVGA allow exchanging cooler without voiding warranty, iirc that's not the case with most other vendors, at least in the past.
> 
> My ref cooler seem to handle the heat pretty well too.


Alright so if in this coming week I don't find another model on sale I will go with the Zotac, only one I can find sub-700 in Canada.


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

Warranty is pretty important thing, i would check with zotac's before you drop the hammer.


----------



## iluvkfc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiNoDuKEz*
> 
> Warranty is pretty important thing, i would check with zotac's before you drop the hammer.


Zotac warranty is 2 years, I think that's enough. The card will probably be irrelevant for high-end 1440p or 4k gaming by that time.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iluvkfc*
> 
> Alright so if in this coming week I don't find another model on sale I will go with the Zotac, only one I can find sub-700 in Canada.


As you're in Canada, you may be able to get the reference EVGA 780 Ti at NCIX for 699. They have had it on sale for 699, otherwise, they will price-match other vendors. That was what I did, NCIX price-matched Tiger Direct, which was selling the EVGA card for 699.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criznit*
> 
> The ACX cooler is quiet!


LOL!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SamEkinci*
> 
> MSI GTX 780 Ti 3G Gaming Twin Frozr OC edition...


I'm assuming you're putting a water block on this one as well? The "Warranty Void if Removed" sticker on the screw didn't phase you?

RE: MSI Afterburner causing problems w/ 780 Ti's.

I don't know where this comes from, but it is not the case for me. Over 1221 on the core results in artifacting on both Precision X and AB. Further, PX shows me having 4,000 GB of VRAM being used and a core clock that's less than half what GPU-Z or AB shows. Unless there is some PX beta I don't know about. I just grabbed the latest version from EVGA.

Anyway, I'm back to using AB again and it's not causing any issues.


----------



## LucentSky

Finally got my babys in today, time for fun.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Go back and read the guide, the disclaimer is for the overvoltage part that is not supported by the 780Ti unfortunately!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


In all honestly, there rather may not even be one. I blew my ti up, running the current max 1.212V for long periods of time (mining). While the die was under water, the VRM's were passively cooled by the baseplate and fan, and one of them most likely fried.

I think I'm probably the first one who's blown a ti?

Dead:


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> In all honestly, there rather may not even be one. I blew my ti up, running the current max 1.212V for long periods of time (mining). While the die was under water, the VRM's were passively cooled by the baseplate and fan, and one of them most likely fried.
> 
> I think I'm probably the first one who's blown a ti?
> 
> Dead:


Sorry about your misfortune!
Unfortunately i have been warning people about passive VRM cooling and long usage full load for a long time, Titan´s have been burned (memory inductor R33) to due to mining even at lower voltage, for some reason nvidia cuts down the clocks with double precision due to CUDA cores being fully loaded and drawing huge amounts of power (over 400W at stock clocks/volts)

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

i've never done bitcoin mining, is it worth doing? i heard some retailers accept them at currency.


----------



## VSG

Refer to the distributed computing forum for details but in a nutshell - no, not worth mining bitcoin using GPUs. Cryptocurrencies are a different field though!


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

i see, where does one obtain said cryptocurrency!


----------



## eBombzor

Hey guys is Valley considered a good stress test or stability test? I'm too lazy to use anything else but Valley + games.

From Valley I got +260 on the core and +340 on the mem, would that be considered normal for stock BIOS/voltage? Or is it unrealistically high?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Sorry about your misfortune!
> Unfortunately i have been warning people about passive VRM cooling and long usage full load for a long time, Titan´s have been burned (memory inductor R33) to due to mining even at lower voltage, for some reason nvidia cuts down the clocks with double precision due to CUDA cores being fully loaded and drawing huge amounts of power (over 400W at stock clocks/volts)
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Are high VRM temps common on the Ti? Would a backplate help?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Hey guys is Valley considered a good stress test or stability test? I'm too lazy to use anything else but Valley + games.
> 
> From Valley I got +260 on the core and +340 on the mem, would that be considered normal for stock BIOS/voltage? Or is it unrealistically high?
> *Are high VRM temps common on the Ti? Would a backplate help?*


GK110 is a very hungry chip, so the VRM modules must endure very high current, thus the heat being a concern!
The cooler the better but VRM temperature around 80/85C is considered "normal"
The backplate would only help if it made contact with the card you can always get a 2mm thick thermal pad and put it in the VRM area on the back of the card, it could shave off a couple degrees!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> LOL!
> I'm assuming you're putting a water block on this one as well? *The "Warranty Void if Removed" sticker on the screw didn't phase you?*
> 
> RE: MSI Afterburner causing problems w/ 780 Ti's.
> 
> I don't know where this comes from, but it is not the case for me. Over 1221 on the core results in artifacting on both Precision X and AB. Further, PX shows me having 4,000 GB of VRAM being used and a core clock that's less than half what GPU-Z or AB shows. Unless there is some PX beta I don't know about. I just grabbed the latest version from EVGA.
> 
> Anyway, I'm back to using AB again and it's not causing any issues.


Hahahaaaa.... http://i.imgur.com/C9o1l1O.jpg
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> GK110 is a very hungry chip, so the VRM modules must endure very high current, thus the heat being a concern!
> The cooler the better but VRM temperature around 80/85C is considered "normal"
> The backplate would only help if it made contact with the card you can always get a 2mm thick thermal pad and put it in the VRM area on the back of the card, it could shave off a couple degrees!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Don't you just love thermal pads


----------



## Marvin82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tounii*
> 
> Also tried that, it does reduce the overclock but voltage stays the same. I will try that again thanks.
> 
> e: nope, voltage stays at 1.2120


in Precision at Voltage K-Boost *On* ?

Driver new install ?


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

how can i check VRM temps on my 780 Ti, i dont see it in GPU-z or aida64, unless im looking in the wrong area. any suggestions would be amazing.


----------



## GTX780TI2013

Hi,
I have a question for everyone. What do you have Max stable core clock to play 24/7 ???
My max is 1281MHz with 1.212V.
I testing and testing, flashing many bios and my card won't work with 1300Mhz on the core.
I traying skynet reference bios and skynet gigabyte reference.
Maybe someone have a better bios??
Please your posts.

4,5 hours in the Metro LL benchmark 100% stable, no issues - 1281MHz 1.212v



Temp total max 77 on the BF 4 multi (in the metro max 73) - Cooler Inno3d iChill Herkulez + back plate - fan max 60%


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

Are you on stock cooler, or under water? and what are your temps.


----------



## fleetfeather

Nothin wrong with those HerculeZ cards hey. That's Inno3D's top bin, essentially with a huge Arctic XtremeIII strapped to it.

I'd buy one myself if they weren't so bloody expensive to import


----------



## fleetfeather

Btw, here's Aida64 reporting VRM temps of my TI Classy whilst I'm mining PTS.

Yes, I'm aware these are software readings not thermal gun readings.


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

yea i still can't see those temps on Hwinfo64 or aida64


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Btw, here's Aida64 reporting VRM temps of my TI Classy whilst I'm mining PTS.
> 
> Yes, I'm aware these are software readings not thermal gun readings.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You've got a custom PCB there though. There's no VRM temp monitoring exposed on reference cards.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> You've got a custom PCB there though. There's no VRM temp monitoring exposed on reference cards.


I never said every card has the ability to monitor VRM temps, I simply added some evidence to show that it's possible.

Regardless, the point of my post was to illustrate my confusion with some people suggesting VRM temps in excess of 100C. I understand Software monitoring won't be as accurate at thermal gun readings, but this should at least add some counter-evidence to these claims (unless these readings are massively inaccurate).


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> I actually had trouble getting my head wrapped around all this, I'm not a complete invalid with CMD prompts,and making boot disks, ect. Just worried about getting everything right.....
> 
> But after reading around I actually found in another forum that it worked for me in Win 8.Using File Explorer I opened up two windows (or you can place in same location) *Just to Drag and Drop the ROM file onto the NVflash.exe* and it launched and flashed properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably wouldn't be the best method for SLI setups.


Whatever suits you best. Didn't know that drag and drop thing. Handy! But effectively it's the same I guess. It will still prompt in command for confirmation, right? So, when in SLI, it would first prompt for which card to flash. It's practically fool-proof. Other info I gave you was in advance, but only if you know how to use Command ofcourse. (you can open any folder in command by shift+rightclick on the folder (in explorer), and choose open in command. Or something similar, my windows is Dutch, not English.

But your approach should work the same and easier for people that don't know a lot about using command. I'm from the DOS era







. I've wrecked some pc's in my childhood, experimenting in DOS. Said I could fix their computers, but instead just make them unusable.









Anyhow, have great fun tweaking your Ti







.


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I never said every card has the ability to monitor VRM temps, I simply added some evidence to show that it's possible.
> 
> Regardless, the point of my post was to illustrate my confusion with some people suggesting VRM temps in excess of 100C. I understand Software monitoring won't be as accurate at thermal gun readings, but this should at least add some counter-evidence to these claims (unless these readings are massively inaccurate).


I think you're right. And, concidering it's a classy you own, I'd probably think that even the software readings should be fairly correct. No use in putting that feature in a super expensive card for overclockers if the numbers were totally off. So, I guess you're right. And maybe it will only be hotter when increasing voltages way over 1.212v with max powerdraws. Maybe then it could hit the 100C bar, but even then, I know for a fact that Aluminum won't melt at those temps







. Otherwise my car would've dripped aluminum on the street while driving.









My concern is the paste for VRM heatsinks. but worst thing is that it would go liquid/dry out, heatsinks fall off and my fans would loose a couple of blades, it would never set fire or anything







.

Thanks for your 2 cents


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Thanks for posting that chart, it made me feel better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I debated about that too, finally I just decided to run mine at the full 1.212v. with these clocks, 24/7 :
> 
> My load temps are similar to yours. As for the vrm's, idk what their actual temps.are, thanks to Nvidia. Maybe I'll check with an ir gun eventually.
> But I think with the EK blocks we're using, the cards are quite safe at the voltage limit that we are stuck with.


Looks like We have very similar setups! Nice clocks on the CPU too!
What is your ASIC? Mine is 69.xx %

Yeah, based on what I hear about the EK blocks, I am not too concerned with the VRM temps. I do have an IR gun as well, but ill have to dig it out and see how accurate it really is.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> In all honestly, there rather may not even be one. I blew my ti up, running the current max 1.212V for long periods of time (mining). While the die was under water, the VRM's were passively cooled by the baseplate and fan, and one of them most likely fried.
> 
> I think I'm probably the first one who's blown a ti?
> 
> Dead:


I killed a custom 780 so I know how it feels. Sorry for your loss *Ali Man*.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> Well after having my water block installed for a few weeks, and doing lots of testing, I am trying to decide on what my final 24/7 clocks will be.
> 
> I can do 1250 core @ 1.125V with +280 mem
> 
> or
> 
> 1300 core @ 1.187V with +280 mem
> 
> temps are in the mid to high 30's with each senario, with 1300 being 1-2* higher than with 1250 on the core.
> 
> I dont know if its worth the extra strain on the VRM's and risk of degradation to run 50 mhz more on the core or not.


Thunder! I'm baffled you even asked this!









Of course 1300! Better yet, more than 1300+Mhz with 1.21v!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaotikgaming*
> 
> I did. There seems to be one for Advanced GK110 OC guide - but it has a disclaimer that is wasn't for the Ti version "" This guide applies only for 780/Titan, if and when we have support for the 780Ti, this guide will be updated to reflect the changes!""
> 
> I see some for bios updating, volt mods (are those related to or required for GPU overclocking?)
> 
> All of this seems ... overwhelming to say the least, especially for somebody who has NEVER attempted to OC anything.
> 
> I was kind of looking for a " Download this, Do this." exact step by step fully noob friendly guide.


About the bios flashing read my reply below. After you have flash your card, just open Precision X, set voltage to max, set PTarget/Temp to max with Temp priority and add 200Mhz on core and run Valley or desired benchmark/synthetic test.

Keep adding 10-20Mhz on the core after 2-3 successful runs until artifacts appear or frequent crashes. Do the same with memory after you find your OC on the core. You can either leave the OC on or use stock clocks.

For memory testing also lets assume your card can do 1300Mhz at Valley or any other benchmark/synthetic of preference. You can then lower to 1260-1280Mhz and then test the memory to get a more real scenario since many with their cards overclocked.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> I actually had trouble getting my head wrapped around all this, I'm not a complete invalid with CMD prompts,and making boot disks, ect. Just worried about getting everything right.....
> 
> But after reading around I actually found in another forum that it worked for me in Win 8.Using File Explorer I opened up two windows (or you can place in same location) *Just to Drag and Drop the ROM file onto the NVflash.exe* and it launched and flashed properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably wouldn't be the best method for SLI setups.


If I understood correctly you are talking about flashing. There's a small guide in my Sig. which has an automated flashing procedure with console commands.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> All references should be the same. I went with ASUS for the warranty.
> 
> I feel like the skynet bios loved my card. Max temps are like 74* in a corsair 800d. Max OC went from like 1140 on stock voltage to 1260 stable on 1.2v A very good improvement.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Another happy "customer" of Sky Team!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LucentSky*
> 
> Finally got my babby in today, time for fun.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/


Welcome!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiNoDuKEz*
> 
> *Warranty is pretty important thing*....


+1 Rep'd.


----------



## Robilar

Just got my second MSI 780Ti Gamer in last night







Going to have to install it at some point this week.

Now if Asus would just hurry up and release the 1440P G-Sync 27" Monitor....


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

This is obviously not the right place to ask, but i don't know where the right place would be, but i'll give it a crack here

So i'm watercooling my 2 780 Ti's and CPU, with an external watercooling unit and curious if this would work, and how should i direct the flow, which side at the start of the bottom of the loop should get the foward liquid

Here is a rough and terrible paint job i did









Im mostly worried because i know the CPU is flow direction sensitive.


----------



## LucentSky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Just got my second MSI 780Ti Gamer in last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to have to install it at some point this week.
> 
> Now if Asus would just hurry up and release the 1440P G-Sync 27" Monitor....


You're not the only one waiting on that Asus 1440p G-Sync monitor.


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> This is obviously not the right place to ask, but i don't know where the right place would be, but i'll give it a crack here
> 
> So i'm watercooling my 2 780 Ti's and CPU, with an external watercooling unit and curious if this would work, and how should i direct the flow, which side at the start of the bottom of the loop should get the foward liquid
> 
> Here is a rough and terrible paint job i did tongue.gif
> 
> Im mostly worried because i know the CPU is flow direction sensitive.


That won't work well at all. The return line from the CPU ought to bypass the GPU, so if you're using a Raystorm block in the default orientation, you can cap off the top left port on the top GPU block (and the bottom right port on the bottom block) and run the line from the CPU direct back to the rad.


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

i've seen others do this type of orientation, so i wasn't sure if it was viable, are you saying that its not viable?

would this be a better option.

and should the flow start at CPU block, or at the GPUs, i would imagine staring at CPU block would be better for flow over cpu block.


----------



## CroakV

You can start at the bottom with one inlet on the GPU if you like, then dual outlet to the top card for a parallel setup, then a single outlet to the CPU, and back to the rad/pump/whatever is next in the loop.

But running it through the GPU blocks, through the CPU and back down to the GPU blocks again enroute back to the rad is going to _seriously_ screw up your flow.


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

if i start with gpu's i'd have to run the tubing from cpu all the way back down to the inlet/out plate i'm using to transfer from external to internal


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Hahahaaaa.... http://i.imgur.com/C9o1l1O.jpg


I've seen that picture before. You used pliers w/ something soft between them, yes? I'm glad it...worked...honestly bro, it looks like the sticker was messed w/.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTX780TI2013*
> 
> Hi, I have a question for everyone. What do you have Max stable core clock to play 24/7 ??? My max is 1281MHz with 1.212V. Temp total max 77 on the BF 4 multi (in the metro max 73) - Cooler Inno3d iChill Herkulez + back plate - fan max 60%


Nice clocks!! What are your fan RPM's @? I have only played BF4 (it has me by the balls, 200+ hrs).









1221 Mhz / 1.2 V
1900 RPM fan speed
67 C max temp in BF4
MSI GTX 780Ti Gaming

***********************************************

Question for you guys: The +75 option for Core Voltage in Afterburner and Precision X does nothing for me if I'm on the MSI GTX 780Ti Gaming, right?
Question 2 for you guys: Where can I find the latest version of Precision X? Is it by logging in to the EVGA site? Cause that one is...old?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I've seen that picture before. You used pliers w/ something soft between them, yes? I'm glad it...worked...honestly bro, it looks like the sticker was messed w/.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice clocks!! What are your fan RPM's @? I have only played BF4 (it has me by the balls, 200+ hrs).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1221 Mhz / 1.2 V
> 1900 RPM fan speed
> 67 C max temp in BF4
> MSI GTX 780Ti Gaming
> 
> ***********************************************
> 
> Question for you guys: The +75 option for Core Voltage in Afterburner and Precision X does nothing for me if I'm on the MSI GTX 780Ti Gaming, right?
> Question 2 for you guys: Where can I find the latest version of Precision X? Is it by logging in to the EVGA site? Cause that one is...old?


Here a quote from the man (Unwinder) himself about AB beta 18:

"*Standard MSI* is what you previously got with regular versions of MSI Afterburner: core voltage on custom design MSI cards based on NVIDIA Kepler is limited by NVIDIA and cannot go further than NVIDIA recommends.
*Extended MSI* is what you previously got with SE versions on MSI Afterburner: extended core voltage control range on custom design MSI cards based on NVIDIA Kepler, NVIDIA restrictions are ignored."



Try it if it makes any differnce!









There is no new PrecisonX version! 4.2.1 is the lastest (old) version!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Jodiuh

No dice. Still reads 1.2V in both AB and GPU-Z, both latest versions.

+0 = 1.2V max
+75 = 1.2V max

It's a shame cause my GPU typically runs @ 65C, so I definitely have room for some more volts.









I noticed this in the last version of AB and really like it...my fan speeds get saved in the profiles now. Before I used to have to crank it to 66% manually after hitting auto @ the end of a gaming session. Now I just click the profile 2 for auto fan speed and profile 3 for 66%. I love when little things come together.

Don't remember if I've asked this in here yet, but does anyone else use Nvidia Inspector Multi Display Power Saver? I updated to the new NV drivers last night and it broke this feature. Now when I enable it, the screens freeze and I have to hit the power button...shuts down nicely though. Little bummed cause this saved me 75 watts from the wall on the previous driver. Anyone?


----------



## Marvin82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marvin82*
> 
> Please can one of Team Skynet edit my bios?
> 
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> Default power target 100% 265W by 125% slide 331w
> 
> The rest of the BIOS do not change please
> 
> http://www.file-upload.net/download-8559080/iChiLLBios.rom.html
> 
> Thx


Nobody?


----------



## MGMG8GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marvin82*
> 
> Nobody?


Skyn3t does not do custom bios requests on a per user basis. What you have asked for is easily achieved with the bios Skyn3t has already released.


----------



## Marvin82

The problem are the fans. The rotate with the skynet too slow. I have the iChill and runs with the reference bios mod too slow.
So i need edit my bios


----------



## arvidab

Application sent in.

ASICS looks like this:


Bought a water block for it, not hoping to gain any clockspeed though, but mainly looking to quieting down my rig a bit.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> I debated about that too, finally I just decided to run mine at the full 1.212v. with these clocks, 24/7 :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My load temps are similar to yours. As for the vrm's, idk what their actual temps.are, thanks to Nvidia. Maybe I'll check with an ir gun eventually.
> But I think with the EK blocks we're using, the cards are quite safe at the voltage limit that we are stuck with.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like We have very similar setups! Nice clocks on the CPU too!
> What is your ASIC? Mine is 69.xx %
> 
> Yeah, based on what I hear about the EK blocks, I am not too concerned with the VRM temps. I do have an IR gun as well, but ill have to dig it out and see how accurate it really is.
Click to expand...

Looks like similar ASIC on the cards as well:

You've had much higher clocks on your 2500K than I have, like 5.3! I've never benched past 5.0 on mine, too much juice needed, and I don't want any voltage degradation.








I know it's getting old, but at 5K the performance still isn't bad with this cpu.

I don't even have an IR gun, but I'm not really worried about the vrm temps. at 1.212v. with the EK block, for the limited time that it's at that voltage.
But I can understand your concerns with the vrms on these reference 780 Ti's, they're not built with very good components for overvolting.
I follow the Classy and Kingpin threads, just to watch the show. It would be nice to have a much beefier pcb and components like the Classy's do.
But the price premium for me was too high.

As you have, I've benched my card in the high 1300's, with the memory into the 1900's. I had some memory artifacts at 2000, just not enough voltage available with these cards.
I've left that at 1850 for now.
For me, looping Heaven is a good stress test for the 24/7 clocks, as 1346 was fine in all the gaming and 3DMark runs, but it crashed in Heaven benching.
I would think you can run at least 1333 with your card 24/7, maybe higher.


----------



## CerN

Finally done leak testing and overclocking (for now).

EK 780ti FC waterblocks with backplate

+240mhz core
+325mhz mem
Default BIOS

Rampage IV Black Edition, 4930k @ 4.6ghz

Pictures:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## chaotikgaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CerN*
> 
> Finally done leak testing and overclocking (for now).
> 
> EK 780ti FC waterblocks with backplate
> 
> +240mhz core
> +325mhz mem
> Default BIOS
> 
> Rampage IV Black Edition, 4930k @ 4.6ghz


Super Sexy! I have the same setup as you so It's good to know what the OC potential is. Did you add more Volt to the GPU? Also, what are your temps now?


----------



## CerN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaotikgaming*
> 
> Super Sexy! I have the same setup as you so It's good to know what the OC potential is. Did you add more Volt to the GPU? Also, what are your temps now?


I've not played with the volts yet, taking my PC with me to a friends house tomorrow to do some gaming, so I just wanted to get it stable with a decent OC. Will tinker more over the weekend. The temps on my cards are between 42-45c when running furmark with extreme burn-in. In games they usually hover around 35-38c.


----------



## nachoarroyo

Last try under WC, next some cold test with this Zotac GTX 780Ti Amp! Edition:



Gpu @ RL at 1470Mhz with 1.379V
Rams at 1950

Cheers!


----------



## Netherwind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nachoarroyo*
> 
> Last try under WC, next some cold test with this Zotac GTX 780Ti Amp! Edition:
> 
> 
> 
> Gpu @ RL at 1470Mhz with 1.379V
> Rams at 1950
> 
> Cheers!


Abysmal! Big congrats!

A general question, thought it was time to get my hands dirty with the EVGA 780Ti SC ACX but my first question is why the stock voltage is 1.162 and not 1.175 like my ex Palit 780Ti Jetstream had?


----------



## nachoarroyo

Thanks!

The V can variate in different cards Netherwind, all about of each GPU.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> No dice. Still reads 1.2V in both AB and GPU-Z, both latest versions.
> 
> +0 = 1.2V max
> +75 = 1.2V max
> 
> It's a shame cause my GPU typically runs @ 65C, so I definitely have room for some more volts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed this in the last version of AB and really like it...my fan speeds get saved in the profiles now. Before I used to have to crank it to 66% manually after hitting auto @ the end of a gaming session. Now I just click the profile 2 for auto fan speed and profile 3 for 66%. I love when little things come together.
> 
> Don't remember if I've asked this in here yet, but does anyone else use Nvidia Inspector Multi Display Power Saver? I updated to the new NV drivers last night and it broke this feature. Now when I enable it, the screens freeze and I have to hit the power button...shuts down nicely though. Little bummed cause this saved me 75 watts from the wall on the previous driver. Anyone?


You can always try the voltmod and give it 1,212V! (Remember that LLC plays a part in this, so, when you set 1,212V in AB you have: *(1,212V +- 0,025V = -1,187V / +1.237V)*)
Its a minor variation and the drivers/PMW/bios might allow it and could muster you a nice increase in Mhz at a little more heat!
Only if you try you find out! More voltage will trigger the driver limitation and will crash your card!








Last beta drivers freezes all my games, cant even alt tab or ctrl+alt+del or alt+f4!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marvin82*
> 
> The problem are the fans. The rotate with the skynet too slow. I have the iChill and runs with the reference bios mod too slow.
> So i need edit my bios


Use the custom profiles in AB or PrecisionX to increase the fans, it can be loaded at boot!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Netherwind*
> 
> Abysmal! Big congrats!
> 
> A general question, thought it was time to get my hands dirty with the EVGA 780Ti SC ACX but my first question is why the stock voltage is 1.162 and not 1.175 like my ex Palit 780Ti Jetstream had?


All chips have different VID depending on leakage they have. its coded in the ASIC when they are tested for the first time in the TSMC factory!

Cheers all

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Netherwind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> All chips have different VID depending on leakage they have. its coded in the ASIC when they are tested for the first time in the TSMC factory!
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


So what does this mean? That my card wont accept high clocks? My ASIC is 70,5%


----------



## nzube14

Going to be buying a 780 Ti classified soon and I was wondering if this sounds good. Can anyone let me know? Thanks!

From seller:
"...if i remember correctly the Classy's ASIC was 70ish, which i guess what i have seen from Classy is good. Stock volts could clock to 1250 (+100) (stock boost is 1150 on stock volts), didn't really try to push a lot of volts through it, as i was mostly looking for game stable clocks."


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Netherwind*
> 
> So what does this mean? That my card wont accept high clocks? My ASIC is 70,5%


No.

Nope. Asic doesn't guarantee anything other than how much voltage leak a chip has.

Basically one chip will take little more voltage to reach the same clocks as another.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nzube14*
> 
> Going to be buying a 780 Ti classified soon and I was wondering if this sounds good. Can anyone let me know? Thanks!
> 
> From seller:
> "...if i remember correctly the Classy's ASIC was 70ish, which i guess what i have seen from Classy is good. Stock volts could clock to 1250 (+100) (stock boost is 1150 on stock volts), didn't really try to push a lot of volts through it, as i was mostly looking for game stable clocks."


Most Classy Ti's end up in the low 60's asic range. Disregard the Asic though.

If it's hitting mid 1200 on stock volts, it's a good chip. You'll hit 1300 easily with a little voltage.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Just ordered an EVGA 780Ti ACX from Amazon







Should arrive Friday! So stoked!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Netherwind*
> 
> So what does this mean? That my card wont accept high clocks? My ASIC is 70,5%


Means all cards have different idle and load voltages depending on the leakage they have, the more leakage means more voltage is required to sustain those clocks!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

anyone used these before?

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_1130_69_1233&products_id=37192


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiNoDuKEz*
> 
> anyone used these before?
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_1130_69_1233&products_id=37192


Take a look here, he's tested a bunch of fans!
http://www.overclock.net/t/1321074/tator-tots-big-quiet-120mm-140mm-fan-round-up


----------



## CerN

So, if I flash this Skynet bios, can I flash my original BIOS back if I ever have to RMA? Will it be possible to see that I've ever flashed my BIOS previously?


----------



## criznit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CerN*
> 
> So, if I flash this Skynet bios, can I flash my original BIOS back if I ever have to RMA? Will it be possible to see that I've ever flashed my BIOS previously?


Sure can, just make sure you back up your original through gpu-z


----------



## ryanrenolds08

Just got my Ti in today! Needless to say it almost doubled by framerates and my benches over my 670....and the 670 was no slouch by any stretch of the imagination. I am a giddy schoolgirl as of now...


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You can always try the voltmod and give it 1,212V! (Remember that LLC plays a part in this, so, when you set 1,212V in AB you have: *(1,212V +- 0,025V = -1,187V / +1.237V)*)
> Its a minor variation and the drivers/PMW/bios might allow it and could muster you a nice increase in Mhz at a little more heat!
> Only if you try you find out! More voltage will trigger the driver limitation and will crash your card!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last beta drivers freezes all my games, cant even alt tab or ctrl+alt+del or alt+f4!


Which voltmod? Not hardware right? I'm a chicken and even a BIOS flash scares me, lol!

Drivers are so funny. The 334? driver set actually seems smoother than 332 in BF4 for me. Played for 5 hours last night wo/ a single crash. Still a little bummed that it broke Nvidia Inspector's Multi Display Power Saver though...friggin' 75 extra watts from the wall @ idle now...grrrrrr.


----------



## superx51

The 790 is finally ready they had to cut down the cores to 2496 cores per gpu. And has 10 gigs of ram( 5 per gpu) told you. http://www.xbitlabs.com/news/graphics/display/20140122231145_Nvidia_Readies_Dual_Chip_Flagship_Graphics_Card_with_Two_GK110_GPUs.html


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Which voltmod? Not hardware right? I'm a chicken and even a BIOS flash scares me, lol!
> 
> Drivers are so funny. The 334? driver set actually seems smoother than 332 in BF4 for me. Played for 5 hours last night wo/ a single crash. Still a little bummed that it broke Nvidia Inspector's Multi Display Power Saver though...friggin' 75 extra watts from the wall @ idle now...grrrrrr.


Im talking about the AB volt mod, read my guide: *OCCAMRAZOR VOLTMOD / LLC GUIDE*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superx51*
> 
> The 790 is finally ready they had to cut down the cores to 2496 cores per gpu. And has 10 gigs of ram( 5 per gpu) told you. http://www.xbitlabs.com/news/graphics/display/20140122231145_Nvidia_Readies_Dual_Chip_Flagship_Graphics_Card_with_Two_GK110_GPUs.html


Slower than 780 SLI more than double expensive over 780 SLI, not worth it IMO! Anyway this serves to know what to expect this year Maxwell related, no flagship GM100/110 only after AMD releases their next gen chip (samples will be out for partners in 4th quarter 2014), so expect mid 2015!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## fredocini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Im talking about the AB volt mod, read my guide: *OCCAMRAZOR VOLTMOD / LLC GUIDE*
> Slower than 780 SLI more than double expensive over 780 SLI, not worth it IMO! Anyway this serves to know what to expect this year Maxwell related, no flagship GM100/110 only after AMD releases their next gen chip (samples will be out for partners in 4th quarter 2014), so expect mid 2015!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


i don't think the 790 will even be 5gb of van per chip. it was listed as 6gb total on a couple other sources&#8230;. and with the information given is it true that two 780s will be faster than the 790? i thought it was supposed to be in between the 780 and titan = making it faster than dual 780s


----------



## Korax

hey guys, I'm considering buying msi gaming 780 ti for sli, other than the cooler(I have great air flow case so not a big concern) are these cards decent?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korax*
> 
> hey guys, I'm considering buying msi gaming 780 ti for sli, other than the cooler(I have great air flow case so not a big concern) are these cards decent?


They surely are!


----------



## Korax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> They surely are!


That sold me, lol.. I always buy EVGA and never tried another company for many years, so kind of nervous about making the switch.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korax*
> 
> That sold me, lol.. I always buy EVGA and never tried another company for many years, so kind of nervous about making the switch.


MSI's gaming series have reference boards but with custom designed coolers. There's not much to say against them except that they do make good cards, especially when it comes to their lightning series.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> i don't think the 790 will even be 5gb of van per chip. it was listed as 6gb total on a couple other sources&#8230;. and with the information given is it true that two 780s will be faster than the 790? i thought it was supposed to be in between the 780 and titan = making it faster than dual 780s


They always lower the clocks to fit the power envelope, after all its 2 power hungry hot GK110 chips in a single PCB!
Im not buying the 5GB either but with nvidia everything is possible...









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## GTX780TI2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Looks like similar ASIC on the cards as well:
> 
> You've had much higher clocks on your 2500K than I have, like 5.3! I've never benched past 5.0 on mine, too much juice needed, and I don't want any voltage degradation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's getting old, but at 5K the performance still isn't bad with this cpu.
> 
> I don't even have an IR gun, but I'm not really worried about the vrm temps. at 1.212v. with the EK block, for the limited time that it's at that voltage.
> But I can understand your concerns with the vrms on these reference 780 Ti's, they're not built with very good components for overvolting.
> I follow the Classy and Kingpin threads, just to watch the show. It would be nice to have a much beefier pcb and components like the Classy's do.
> But the price premium for me was too high.
> 
> As you have, I've benched my card in the high 1300's, with the memory into the 1900's. I had some memory artifacts at 2000, just not enough voltage available with these cards.
> I've left that at 1850 for now.
> For me, looping Heaven is a good stress test for the 24/7 clocks, as 1346 was fine in all the gaming and 3DMark runs, but it crashed in Heaven benching.
> I would think you can run at least 1333 with your card 24/7, maybe higher.


Sorry but I do not believe that it works 1346MHz on 1.212V....please run Metro LL Benchmark with max graphic settings. If your card pass 90 loops then I believe you.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTX780TI2013*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Looks like similar ASIC on the cards as well:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've had much higher clocks on your 2500K than I have, like 5.3! I've never benched past 5.0 on mine, too much juice needed, and I don't want any voltage degradation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's getting old, but at 5K the performance still isn't bad with this cpu.
> 
> I don't even have an IR gun, but I'm not really worried about the vrm temps. at 1.212v. with the EK block, for the limited time that it's at that voltage.
> But I can understand your concerns with the vrms on these reference 780 Ti's, they're not built with very good components for overvolting.
> I follow the Classy and Kingpin threads, just to watch the show. It would be nice to have a much beefier pcb and components like the Classy's do.
> But the price premium for me was too high.
> 
> As you have, I've benched my card in the high 1300's, with the memory into the 1900's. I had some memory artifacts at 2000, just not enough voltage available with these cards.
> I've left that at 1850 for now.
> For me, looping Heaven is a good stress test for the 24/7 clocks, as 1346 was fine in all the gaming and 3DMark runs, but it crashed in Heaven benching.
> I would think you can run at least 1333 with your card 24/7, maybe higher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but I do not believe that it works 1346MHz on 1.212V....please run Metro LL Benchmark with max graphic settings. If your card pass 90 loops then I believe you.
Click to expand...

Sure, if you want to send me a copy of it, I'll be happy to. And it may crash running that game at 1346MHz, it wouldn't surprise me.
The post I was answering was from mxthunder. We both have EK blocks on our water-cooled cards, and were discussing using 1.212 v. for 24/7 settings.
In my previous post to him, I stated that 1333MHz was what I chose to use for 24/7:
www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/6860#post_21676234

In the next post that you quoted, I was pointing out that I was able to run my games, and pass my 3DMark runs, at 1346MHz, but I couldn't run Heaven looped at 1346MHz, it crashed at that speed.


----------



## GTX780TI2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Sure, if you want to send me a copy of it, I'll be happy to. And it may crash running that game at 1346MHz, it wouldn't surprise me.
> The post I was answering was from mxthunder. We both have EK blocks on our water-cooled cards, and were discussing using 1.212 v. for 24/7 settings.
> In my previous post to him, I stated that 1333MHz was what I chose to use for 24/7:
> www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/6860#post_21676234
> 
> In the next post that you quoted, I was pointing out that I was able to run my games, and pass my 3DMark runs, at 1346MHz, but I couldn't run Heaven looped at 1346MHz, it crashed at that speed.


Please show me results with 90 loops in the Metro LL Benchmark.....3dmark and other benchmark's are not good stres tests.....I benching everything and it works but Metro LL Benchmark crash always on 30-40 loop (after ~2 hours).


----------



## CroakV

And lets not forget that Metro is crap code, and will crash on normal clocks just as often as not.


----------



## OccamRazor

Guys, you do know there is not such a thing as stable OC right? You have different core and memory OC's for every piece of software out there whether its games or benches!
You might find that a couple of games and a bench share the same OC but its not true with them all and if you settle for a lower OC because you want to have a "stable" everything OC you will have to lower it a lot
you will be better of with buying a second card and go SLI for that!
Come on guys this is OCN! We breath OC! Lets not get lost in technicalities!









Let get a group hug huh?










Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Guys, you do know there is not such a thing as stable OC right? You have different core and memory OC's for every piece of software out there whether its games or benches!
> You might find that a couple of games and a bench share the same OC but its not true with them all and if you settle for a lower OC because you want to have a "stable" everything OC you will have to lower it a lot
> you will be better of with buying a second card and go SLI for that!
> Come on guys this is OCN! We breath OC! Lets not get lost in technicalities!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let get a group hug huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


This was exactly the case for me with my SLI 580's.
My 780Ti seems to be more consistent though.


----------



## Netherwind

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5qewu/

That's enough for OCN validation right?


----------



## Netherwind

Hit a new bump on the OC road that I've not experienced before - artifacts.

Got them while trying to run Heaven at 1255/7600 (which I didn't experience in Valley).

I set the fanspeed at 70% and the core was running happily at 73 degrees. Is it the VRAM?

My clocks are still throttling a bit, so is the Vcore.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> This was exactly the case for me with my SLI 580's.
> My 780Ti seems to be more consistent though.


Yes because you have more "firepower"!










Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## SardaukarHades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Guys, you do know there is not such a thing as stable OC right? You have different core and memory OC's for every piece of software out there whether its games or benches!
> You might find that a couple of games and a bench share the same OC but its not true with them all and if you settle for a lower OC because you want to have a "stable" everything OC you will have to lower it a lot
> you will be better of with buying a second card and go SLI for that!
> Come on guys this is OCN! We breath OC! Lets not get lost in technicalities!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let get a group hug huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


,
Yep 100% agree with this statement. I have my core set to 1066 boost 1224. Everything is fine in bf4, metro and batman ao but in assassins creed black flag I get reboots sometimes. But hey I rather leave my oc on as iam about to finish playing it


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SardaukarHades*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Guys, you do know there is not such a thing as stable OC right? You have different core and memory OC's for every piece of software out there whether its games or benches!
> You might find that a couple of games and a bench share the same OC but its not true with them all and if you settle for a lower OC because you want to have a "stable" everything OC you will have to lower it a lot
> you will be better of with buying a second card and go SLI for that!
> Come on guys this is OCN! We breath OC! Lets not get lost in technicalities!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let get a group hug huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> Yep 100% agree with this statement. I have my core set to 1066 boost 1224. Everything is fine in bf4, metro and batman ao but in assassins creed black flag I get reboots sometimes. But hey I rather leave my oc on as iam about to finish playing it
Click to expand...

I think I've been lucky. My highest Benchable clocks are also gaming stable. BF4, AC4, ect. I don't have batman or mll.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## OccamRazor

The sun shines for the good and the bad, like the rain that falls on everybody´s heads and umbrellas!
Charity is not a only a money gathering to help the poor as most people know the word for!
For me there are 2 main principles:

Charity - the practice of benevolent giving and caring
Charity - (virtue), the Christian theological concept of unlimited love and kindness

My life is dedicated to help others and so as is my hobby here with you all, i will help everybody even if they do not appreciate what me and my Brother skyn3t do here in our free time!
Please go to this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-ab-b18-team-skyn3ts-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool/700_100#post_21687560
and give your support to a good Friend of ours and a member of Team skyn3t that is going through a very difficult time fighting a lymphoma and im afraid that probably soon will no longer be with us!
*Give him messages of hope please!*

Thank you

Ed


----------



## GTX780TI2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> The sun shines for the good and the bad, like the rain that falls on everybody´s heads and umbrellas!
> Charity is not a only a money gathering to help the poor as most people know the word for!
> For me there are 2 main principles:
> 
> Charity - the practice of benevolent giving and caring
> Charity - (virtue), the Christian theological concept of unlimited love and kindness
> 
> My life is dedicated to help others and so as is my hobby here with you all, i will help everybody even if they do not appreciate what me and my Brother skyn3t do here in our free time!
> Please go to this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-ab-b18-team-skyn3ts-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool/700_100#post_21687560
> and give your support to a good Friend of ours and a member of Team skyn3t that is going through a very difficult time fighting a lymphoma and im afraid that probably soon will no longer be with us!
> *Give him messages of hope please!*
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Ed


I have a question for You......If I have Reference GIGABYTE GTX780TI, the NCP4206 Voltage / LLC mod tool will be work on my card???


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTX780TI2013*
> 
> I have a question for You......If I have Reference GIGABYTE GTX780TI, the NCP4206 Voltage / LLC mod tool will be work on my card???


No.


----------



## Silent Scone

Also, I don't think you'd want it to. Seeing what a single Classified is doing to certain 1000W power supplies with heavy voltage, there's a good reason NV don't want you using heavy volts on the Ti (not just to lower returns







) I'm sure I read Ian - 8-Pack intends on benching the classys with 1200W PSU *PER* 8 pin connector. These cards are seriously juicy when you apply the volts, so I've got a better opinion of the 290Xs in this regard now.

Best thing I did with my cards was put them on water. If the cores are kept below 60C it makes a huge difference to potential clocks. On air - 1230 core, and with the same card on water with same volts (1.212v) 1316 core.


----------



## fleetfeather

Ill be interested to see the draw made by those 290X lightning's


----------



## trelokomio58

Hi guys!
I want to buy this card:
http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4839#ov

I would like to ask, if with this card i can play with voltages over ~1,2volt...

Can i do that with a softoware volt mod, or this car is "voltage locked"??

Thanks in advance!


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trelokomio58*
> 
> Hi guys!
> I want to buy this card:
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4839#ov
> 
> I would like to ask, if with this card i can play with voltages over ~1,2volt...
> 
> Can i do that with a softoware volt mod, or this car is "voltage locked"??
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Nope, volts will be locked to 1.2v

The only cards capable of higher-than-1.2v atm are the EVGA Classified and Classified Kingpin (unless there's been big news in the last month that I didn't hear about)


----------



## trelokomio58

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Nope, volts will be locked to 1.2v
> 
> The only cards capable of higher-than-1.2v atm are the EVGA Classified and Classified Kingpin (unless there's been big news in the last month that I didn't hear about)


Thanks for the quick answer mate!

So all 780ti's (unless EVGA Classified and Classified Kingpin) have voltage lock ??

Right now i have a reference gtx780 on water and with volt mod i can play with voltages over 1,3volt!
I didnt know that the reference ti's have lock voltage!

If this is true, iam going to stay with the gtx780


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Nope, volts will be locked to 1.2v
> 
> The only cards capable of higher-than-1.2v atm are the EVGA Classified and Classified Kingpin (unless there's been big news in the last month that I didn't hear about)


Not unless you've deliberately not mentioned the Ti Lightning. Only 12 of those though


----------



## Banedox

FFS I finally have a computer working benched at a start... 780 TI Classifed Sky rev2 bios.


----------



## skyn3t

In respect and passion for Kevan " Zawarudo " I have a huge request to make for all of you with love passion and respect.

get a piece of paper write
Quote:


> Thank you Kevan
> Zawarudo
> and put your name under post on this thread.


[UPDATED AB B18] Team Skyn3t's Unlocked NCP4206 Voltage / LLC mod tool

Our fellow brother has only two weeks of life and to show him our gratitude the free time he had and the voltage he gave us do it now.
wish him peace and comfort on his little time now and for his family.










Thank you all

best skyn3t
Thread OP.


----------



## Silent Scone

Great idea Skyn3t









Best wishes to Zawarudo and thanks for your awesome contribution to many Ti owners out there!

Can I ask where I get V2 of your BIOS, Skyn3t?


----------



## immppa

It think that there is no rev. 2 bios for reference card.. Only for for classified..

Lähetetty minun GT-I9300 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> The sun shines for the good and the bad, like the rain that falls on everybody´s heads and umbrellas!
> Charity is not a only a money gathering to help the poor as most people know the word for!
> For me there are 2 main principles:
> 
> Charity - the practice of benevolent giving and caring
> Charity - (virtue), the Christian theological concept of unlimited love and kindness
> 
> My life is dedicated to help others and so as is my hobby here with you all, i will help everybody even if they do not appreciate what me and my Brother skyn3t do here in our free time!
> Please go to this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-ab-b18-team-skyn3ts-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool/700_100#post_21687560
> and give your support to a good Friend of ours and a member of Team skyn3t that is going through a very difficult time fighting a lymphoma and im afraid that probably soon will no longer be with us!
> *Give him messages of hope please!*
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Ed


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> In respect and passion for Kevan " Zawarudo " I have a huge request to make for all of you with love passion and respect.
> 
> get a piece of paper write
> *
> *
> 
> [UPDATED AB B18] Team Skyn3t's Unlocked NCP4206 Voltage / LLC mod tool
> 
> Our fellow brother has only two weeks of life and to show him our gratitude the free time he had and the voltage he gave us do it now.
> wish him peace and comfort on his little time now and for his family.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all
> 
> best skyn3t
> Thread OP.


Guys I just learned about this. I remember reading irc something about Kevan's health a while ago, but didnt think it was so bad....

Sad sad sad....


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Guys I just learned about this. I remember reading irc something about Kevan's health a while ago, but didnt think it was so bad....
> 
> Sad sad sad....


Life is very surprise because today you and running and you may not there in the next day. So take time and love who is close to you and shine yourself and dont be afraid of it.


----------



## famich

Very well put , many greetings from the Czech Republic to you , Kowan ,
and to your family . God bless your soul .


----------



## nachoarroyo

Hi Guys, any bios for fix the 3D Voltages ? because run SLI with it is madness and can not get good clock.

Thanks!


----------



## Banedox

Well did more benching! Got a Hall of Famer here broke top 40

Sky V2 Bios
Core is 1460mhz (+375)
Mem is 1925mhz(+350)


----------



## doctakedooty

I was hoping to get some benching in tonight but sadly I destroyed one of my cards volt modding ti. I was soldering on to the voltage controller and my wife decided at that moment to repay a joke I did to her earlier and ripped a resister off the controller. I know what size the resister is but doubtful I will be able to solder a replacement in.


----------



## VSG

What?? How did she justify ripping off a part rendering a $700 part useless as payback for a joke?


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> What?? How did she justify ripping off a part rendering a $700 part useless as payback for a joke?


She didn't mean to do it she didn't know I was soldering stuff. I mean stuff happens just this stuff cost me $700. I mean I could be angry but it won't do any good and it was my choice to risk modding the card to begin with.


----------



## VSG

Fair enough, you are taking it well. I hope someone here can help you salvage the card but worst case- sell on ebay for parts.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Fair enough, you are taking it well. I hope someone here can help you salvage the card but worst case- sell on ebay for parts.


I mean I can't be mad really I have blew more then half of that in a night drinking before before I went into recovery. My pc just happens to be what I blow my money on now. With BF4 not running like I would like it too even with 2 cards I been tossing around the idea of parting my pc possibly or keeping it but going to console gaming. I prefer not to go to console gaming but with all the hackers in CoD and BF4 not running right I just been meh.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> I mean I can't be mad really I have blew more then half of that in a night drinking before before I went into recovery. My pc just happens to be what I blow my money on now. With BF4 not running like I would like it too even with 2 cards I been tossing around the idea of parting my pc possibly or keeping it but *going to console gaming*. I prefer not to go to console gaming but with all the hackers in CoD and BF4 not running right I just been meh.


Blasphemy sir!!!!


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

as promised, here shes is up and running, so far i've gotten afew runs and a few benches @ +225/+300

only have 4930k at 4.6, gonna get that up to 4.8 i can dump more voltage with this cooling setup.


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

My prayers and thoughts goto Kevan and his family, god be with him and his family, he will be much better off then all of us.

God bless him.


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Hi guys, you can add me too











ASUS GTX780TI-3GD5 (referance card)

And my test results


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

I wonder if this ASIC really makes a difference, my secondary GPU has a 79% ASIC as my main card is roughly 65%

Oh and anyone using EVGA 780 Ti SC ACX, be sure to sure your thermal pads, i removed mine when installing waterblocks today, and one card had 1 missing thermal pad for one of the memory banks.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiNoDuKEz*
> 
> I wonder if this ASIC really makes a difference, my secondary GPU has a 79% ASIC as my main card is roughly 65%
> 
> Oh and anyone using EVGA 780 Ti SC ACX, be sure to sure your thermal pads, i removed mine when installing waterblocks today, and one card had 1 missing thermal pad for one of the memory banks.


The only difference you will see is at idle and at load a voltage difference, as one card needs more voltage than the other to get the same speeds! besides that nothing!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Guys, can anyone explain how to OC referance card - especially what is the limit of Voltage. For now I'm using this;



you can check this larger SS

http://i.hizliresim.com/epED6n.jpg


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> Guys, can anyone explain how to OC referance card - especially what is the limit of Voltage. For now I'm using this;
> 
> 
> 
> you can check this larger SS
> 
> http://i.hizliresim.com/epED6n.jpg


You have my OC guide here: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*
Disregard the voltage mod, zawarudo's tool and LLC hack as it does not apply to 780Ti all rest is valid!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Thanks, I'm reading


----------



## juks77

guys, what "v2 sky bios" are you talking about ? i'm just seeing a normal version in first post


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

i know its minimal but is a 3-5c load difference from gpu1 to gpu2 normal in a watercooled sli setup?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiNoDuKEz*
> 
> i know its minimal but is a 3-5c load difference from gpu1 to gpu2 normal in a watercooled sli setup?


Yep.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Look what just arrived!















Gonna install this bad boy and fill out the form


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

just a note i have 2 of the same video cards and one of my cards was missing a thermal pad, just a heads up


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juks77*
> 
> guys, what "v2 sky bios" are you talking about ? i'm just seeing a normal version in first post


Check out the classified thread the sky v2 bios is a modified one of the update evga bios put out.


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

after waterblock installation, i'm having a hard time maintaining stable clocks, hrmmmm did i goof something up...


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Getting a B2 error when the 780Ti is installed... Gonna update mobo BIOS and hope for the best


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

i think i found the culprit, not selecting gpu 1 AND gpu 2 when overvolting LOL


----------



## Jodiuh

Best wishes on your new journey Kevan! You will be missed!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Getting a B2 error when the 780Ti is installed... Gonna update mobo BIOS and hope for the best












I say a little prayer for u!


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Best wishes on your new journey Kevan! You will be missed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say a little prayer for u!


Updated BIOS and wiped drivers....

No more B2!! Installing fresh drivers now, will report back shortly.

yippeeeee! it's working http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/smzv/


----------



## bertikul

THANK YOU Kevan
Zawarudo

(Corinthians 15:51-55)
"Behold, I tell you a mystery: We shall not all sleep, but we shall all be changed in a moment, in the twinkling of an eye, at the last trumpet. For the trumpet will sound, and the dead will be raised incorruptible, and we shall be changed. For this corruptible must put on incorruption, and this mortalmust put on immortality. So when this corruptible has put on incorruption, and this mortal has put on immortality, then shall be brought to pass the saying that is written: "Death is swallowed up in victory."

My prayers are with you Brother. Be in God's Peace and Comfort forever

Berti from Albania. You see, you have people all around the world caring and PRAYING FOR YOU


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Updated BIOS and wiped drivers....
> 
> No more B2!! Installing fresh drivers now, will report back shortly.
> 
> yippeeeee! it's working http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/smzv/


Congrats - now it's time to update your signature from EVGA GTX 670 to 780TI ACX.


----------



## juks77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Check out the classified thread the sky v2 bios is a modified one of the update evga bios put out.


thanks

thank you sir


----------



## Magical Eskimo

This 780Ti seems like a bit of a dud








Low scores on the Valley benchmarks, artifacts on overclocked as small as +120 on the core clock and horrible buzzing coil whine. I'm half tempted to contact evga and get it replaced


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> This 780Ti seems like a bit of a dud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Low scores on the Valley benchmarks, artifacts on overclocked as small as +120 on the core clock and horrible buzzing coil whine. I'm half tempted to contact evga and get it replaced


As long as it clocks to factor specs, it's well within working spec. The coil wine though, you can rma it. I was able to rma my classified for that very reason.

Sent from Note 3


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> This 780Ti seems like a bit of a dud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Low scores on the Valley benchmarks, artifacts on overclocked as small as +120 on the core clock and horrible buzzing coil whine. I'm half tempted to contact evga and get it replaced


+120 offset on an ACX = 1126 Mhz Core a 251 Mhz Core over clock from reference clocks which is quite a bit on stock BIOS. Have you added any voltage through Precision?

From my experience, I'm up to +100 offset which on ACX gives 1106 MHz Core stable, a 231 MHz Core over clock over reference clocks and boosts 1237 MHz Core. Just the slightest bump on the core and I'm not stable 100% of the time.

Memory is +300 offset 7600 MHz. _My first impressive memory over clock with EVGA._









As for your bad coil whine I'm sorry to hear that. Does it only coil whine when over clocked only or even when at stock? More than likely nothing can be done for the coil whine and if it's louder than the normal coil whine I'd seek replacement. Hard to say if it will work itself out over time or not.

Call *EVGA support* let them know it's brand new less than 30 days. See what they say and post back if you do with your results.


----------



## Marvin82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Look what just arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna install this bad boy and fill out the form


Can you Upload me Pleas the Stock Bios ?
I forgot to save my
PLEAS


----------



## VSG

Just set up a custom fan profile then, no need to edit any BIOS.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> +120 offset on an ACX = 1126 Mhz Core a 251 Mhz Core over clock from reference clocks which is quite a bit on stock BIOS. Have you added any voltage through Precision?
> 
> From my experience, I'm up to +100 offset which on ACX gives 1106 MHz Core stable, a 231 MHz Core over clock over reference clocks and boosts 1237 MHz Core. Just the slightest bump on the core and I'm not stable 100% of the time.
> 
> Memory is +300 offset 7600 MHz. _My first impressive memory over clock with EVGA._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for your bad coil whine I'm sorry to hear that. Does it only coil whine when over clocked only or even when at stock? More than likely nothing can be done for the coil whine and if it's louder than the normal coil whine I'd seek replacement. Hard to say if it will work itself out over time or not.
> 
> Call *EVGA support* let them know it's brand new less than 30 days. See what they say and post back if you do with your results.


I think maybe I rushed in to it a bit. I've flashed the Skyn3t bios now, whacked it up to 1.2v. +100 on the core and +220 on the memory and I'm not getting artifacts or anything.



All in all I'm VERY happy with the performance of the card in games, running around 100fps on BF4 on ultra with a 120hz monitor with lightboost is a treat for the eyes!









The coil whine is bad all the time though, even at stock bios and clocks at like 50 or 60fps it's bad







on that basis I think it's worth contacting EVGA about it

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marvin82*
> 
> Can you Upload me Pleas the Stock Bios ?
> I forgot to save my
> PLEAS


 EVGA780TiACXStockBIOS.zip 134k .zip file


----------



## Marvin82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> EVGA780TiACXStockBIOS.zip 134k .zip file


THX my friend









you saved my evening.
I forgot to save before the edit


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> I think maybe I rushed in to it a bit. I've flashed the Skyn3t bios now, whacked it up to 1.2v. +100 on the core and +220 on the memory and I'm not getting artifacts or anything.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all I'm VERY happy with the performance of the card in games, running around 100fps on BF4 on ultra with a 120hz monitor with lightboost is a treat for the eyes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The coil whine is bad all the time though*, even at stock bios and clocks at like 50 or 60fps it's bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on that basis I think it's worth contacting EVGA about it
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA780TiACXStockBIOS.zip 134k .zip file


Here is my take on coil whine from one of my articles:

[I"]Coil whine is mechanical resonance of the coil with the frequency of the signal passing through it. Physically, a coil is just loops of wire, sometimes with a core other than air. If the frequency of the signal is in resonance with the physical wires of the coil, the coil may vibrate. Oft times, the vibration is beyond human hearing (yokes in TV's can do this), other times it's in the range of human hearing.

There are many electrical parts/circuits which can cause whining noises, so don't just assume you are hearing coils. Annoying buzzing/electrical sound(s) are unlikely to eminate from a coil - you have something else making noise. Whining is caused by a part (or parts) physically vibrating.

Unto itself, voltage is not going to cause a whining sound. Voltage is electrical potential (actually, EMF); current through a device is dependent on the voltage across it. With a GPU, changing the voltage will changes the operating frequency of various components within the card, however something is probably in resonance with the signal generating the whine"[/I]

Now i minimized my titans whine by placing thermal tape on the inductors:



This is a reference 780Ti, inside the yellow rectangles, R22 inductors for 6 core phases and R33 inductors for 2 memory phases!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## hogofwar

Hello, recently got a 780 ti ghz edition and it all appears fine, no weird noises or anything.

However, when I play an extended period in some games (black flag for example), the driver randomly crashes me to desktop, saying it has recovered from a driver problem. I have looked at the temps when this happens and it's nowhere near overheating (55c-70c on load). I tried updating the BIOS on my maximus VI hero as I saw that that may be a possibility but that did not fix it.

I am currently using the 334.67 beta driver, and was using the stable before that as well. I experienced crashes on both.

Is it possible I just got a dud card? Or is it another reason.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hogofwar*
> 
> Hello, recently got a 780 ti ghz edition and it all appears fine, no weird noises or anything.
> 
> However, when I play an extended period in some games (black flag for example), the driver randomly crashes me to desktop, saying it has recovered from a driver problem. I have looked at the temps when this happens and it's nowhere near overheating (55c-70c on load). I tried updating the BIOS on my maximus VI hero as I saw that that may be a possibility but that did not fix it.
> 
> I am currently using the 334.67 beta driver, and was using the stable before that as well. I experienced crashes on both.
> 
> Is it possible I just got a dud card? Or is it another reason.


I'd suggest a clean driver install, uninstall all nvidia programs from your PC, boot in to safe mode, delete the following nvidia folders from these locations:

C:\NVIDIA
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation
C:\Users\YOUR NAME HERE\app data\local\NVIDIA
C:\Users\YOUR NAME HERE\app data\local\NVIDIA Corporation

then reboot and download and install driver again


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> I'd suggest a clean driver install, uninstall all nvidia programs from your PC, boot in to safe mode, delete the following nvidia folders from these locations:
> 
> C:\NVIDIA
> C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation
> C:\Users\YOUR NAME HERE\app data\local\NVIDIA
> C:\Users\YOUR NAME HERE\app data\local\NVIDIA Corporation
> 
> then reboot and download and install driver again


Or use DDU: http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/display_driver_uninstaller_download.html









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Or use DDU: http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/display_driver_uninstaller_download.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


That's the one lol


----------



## pfinch

Hello guys,

i just got a Gainward GTX 780 TI Phantom with the Stock-BIOS 80.80.30.00.14.
Very nice (but loud) card so far. Max Boost 1306 without artifacts.

Is there any "Official skyn3t GTX 780 Ti vBios" compatible with the Phantom?

Thanks und greetings


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pfinch*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> i just got a Gainward GTX 780 TI Phantom with the Stock-BIOS 80.80.30.00.14.
> Very nice (but loud) card so far. Max Boost 1306 without artifacts.
> 
> Is there any "Official skyn3t GTX 780 Ti vBios" compatible with the Phantom?
> 
> Thanks und greetings


Congrats on the card and very nice over clock









Side note:

I do one of these each GPU I get to show results with current system. Here's a good a thread if any to show 780Ti in action. Video by hand, apologize for any shaking in advance I'm not a professional.


----------



## eBombzor

Nice vid. Do you experience any stuttering or tearing in BF4? The video makes it look nice and smooth but I've had some of the worst tearing / stuttering in BF4.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Side note:
> 
> I do one of these each GPU I get to show results with current system. Here's a good a thread if any to show 780Ti in action. Video by hand, apologive for any shaking in advance I'm not a professional.


Nice, makes me feel more confident on my purchase of x2 780Ti Classy's for when the ASUS ROG Swift Monitor releases in a few months


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> I think maybe I rushed in to it a bit. I've flashed the Skyn3t bios now, whacked it up to 1.2v. +100 on the core and +220 on the memory and I'm not getting artifacts or anything.
> 
> 
> 
> All in all I'm VERY happy with the performance of the card in games, running around 100fps on BF4 on ultra with a 120hz monitor with lightboost is a treat for the eyes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The coil whine is bad all the time though, even at stock bios and clocks at like 50 or 60fps it's bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on that basis I think it's worth contacting EVGA about it
> 
> EVGA780TiACXStockBIOS.zip 134k .zip file


Coil wine usually increases with reference cards when running the unlocked bios, try decreasing the Vcore and it should lessen a bit.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Nice vid. Do you experience any stuttering or tearing in BF4? The video makes it look nice and smooth but I've had some of the worst tearing / stuttering in BF4.


I don't notice any tearing or I can't see it when it happens. I do see the slight motion blur every now and again that comes with IPS panels. I purposely on occasion swing back and forth as fast as possible to show to faults as you can see.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Nice, makes me feel more confident on my purchase of x2 780Ti Classy's for when the ASUS ROG Swift Monitor releases in a few months


By Aril I'm making a possible move to that monitor.

Something I've wanted is 2560x 1440 native 144 MHz refresh 'guaranteed' from a mainstream manufacturer. I'm OK with a TN if that's what it takes. From what I understand it can run on AMD cards but at the cost of not being able to use G-sync. If it was IPS on top of all this it would have come with a cherry on top but I'm still excited. IPS G-sync version will be @ 60 Hz refresh and I'd rather have 1440 @ 144 Mhz









Are you going to be a first day buyer by chance? I'm tempted.


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I don't notice any tearing or I can't see it when it happens. I do see the slight motion blur every now and again that comes with IPS panels. I purposely on occasion swing back and forth as fast as possible to show to faults as you can see.
> By Aril I'm making a possible move to that monitor.
> 
> Something I've wanted is 2560x 1440 native 144 MHz refresh 'guaranteed' from a mainstream manufacturer. I'm OK with a TN if that's what it takes. From what I understand it can run on AMD cards but at the cost of not being able to use G-sync. If it was IPS on top of all this it would have come with a cherry on top but I'm still excited. IPS G-sync version will be @ 60 Hz refresh and I'd rather have 1440 @ 144 Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to be a first day buyer by chance? I'm tempted.


i agree, can't wait for the Swift monitor


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Something I've wanted is 2560x 1440 native 144 MHz refresh 'guaranteed' from a mainstream manufacturer. I'm OK with a TN if that's what it takes. From what I understand it can run on AMD cards but at the cost of not being able to use G-sync. If it was IPS on top of all this it would have come with a cherry on top but I'm still excited. IPS G-sync version will be @ 60 Hz refresh and I'd rather have 1440 @ 144 Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to be a first day buyer by chance? I'm tempted.


Not sure if I will be a first day buyer, hopefully there will be pre release reviewers for a monitor of this caliber (Tiny Tom Logan maybe? He gets alot of ASUS Stuff), but even if there aren't pre launch reviews. I'm really tempted to get it first day.


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

is it possible to unlock more then 1.212 voltage on a reference 780 Ti.


----------



## VSG

Not unless you are willing to do some soldering and void warranty. Take a look at skyn3t's posts in this thread for more details.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiNoDuKEz*
> 
> is it possible to unlock more then 1.212 voltage on a reference 780 Ti.


No, its not! Nvidia locked it with bios/drivers due to the PMW nature of the reference 780Ti!
Only 780Ti Classified have a different PCB that supports the voltage increase with the Classy voltage tool!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)

EDIT: Unless you are willing to to a hard mod like geggeg says!


----------



## MGMG8GT

Pleas be wary of mining on these cards. No VRM cooling at all. Card was undervolted as well.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGMG8GT*
> 
> Pleas be wary of mining on these cards. No VRM cooling at all. Card was undervolted as well.


were you on air or water?


----------



## MGMG8GT

ACX air cooler. HAF 932 case core temp was 75c


----------



## Nano2k

Hi everyone!
I just got a gigabyte windforce oc card and even though I read quite a bit about the subject, something is not clear to me.
I thought I read somewhere that the gigabyte already had 1.212V capability with stock bios, is that correct? I tried overvolting with precision or oc guru but never saw more than 1.187V in gpuz and other tools. So is that due to the pwm/llc tolerance or do I need to use a skynet nodded bios to get 1.212V?

Card is a little weird too seems that from 1100mhz and up it almost impossible to overclock the ram by more than 100-200mhz. 400mhz seems fine at 1050mhz. Anyway it seems core is more important and the card will do at least 1200mhz on stock bios.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGMG8GT*
> 
> Pleas be wary of mining on these cards. No VRM cooling at all. Card was undervolted as well.


I wish the Ti had a VRM temp sensor for stuff like this.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGMG8GT*
> 
> Pleas be wary of mining on these cards. No VRM cooling at all. Card was undervolted as well.


How long did you last? Were you monitoring VRM temps in some way? What 'was' your voltage?


----------



## MGMG8GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> How long did you last? Were you monitoring VRM temps in some way? What 'was' your voltage?


1 week on and of mining. 1.050v, GPUz could not read VRM.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGMG8GT*
> 
> 1 week on and of mining. 1.050v, GPUz could not read VRM.


Unlucky. You rma'ing it, yeah?


----------



## MGMG8GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Unlucky. You rma'ing it, yeah?


Already did and sold the RMA card. Have a Sapphire Tri-X 290 now and a second one coming.


----------



## hogofwar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Or use DDU: http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/display_driver_uninstaller_download.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Did this, it still had some remains from my AMD drivers so I removed those as well.

Ran Black Flag after running, was fine for about 30 mins but then crashed, but this time it just seemed to be a normal game crash, and didn't seem to be the drivers crashing. (or at least, it didn't mention drivers)

Edit: Looked into my event viewer and it did seem that it was a driver crash that finished it off: "Display driver nvlddmkm stopped responding and has successfully recovered."


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hogofwar*
> 
> Hello, recently got a 780 ti ghz edition and it all appears fine, no weird noises or anything.
> 
> However, when I play an extended period in some games (black flag for example), the driver randomly crashes me to desktop, saying it has recovered from a driver problem. I have looked at the temps when this happens and it's nowhere near overheating (55c-70c on load). I tried updating the BIOS on my maximus VI hero as I saw that that may be a possibility but that did not fix it.
> 
> I am currently using the 334.67 beta driver, and was using the stable before that as well. I experienced crashes on both.
> 
> Is it possible I just got a dud card? Or is it another reason.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hogofwar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Or use DDU: http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/display_driver_uninstaller_download.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)
> 
> 
> 
> Did this, it still had some remains from my AMD drivers so I removed those as well.
> 
> Ran Black Flag after running, was fine for about 30 mins but then crashed, but this time it just seemed to be a normal game crash, and didn't seem to be the drivers crashing. (or at least, it didn't mention drivers)
> 
> Edit: Looked into my event viewer and it did seem that it was a driver crash that finished it off: "Display driver nvlddmkm stopped responding and has successfully recovered."
Click to expand...

I had some issues with the 334.67 Beta driver, first time I've encountered any major problems with an Nvidia driver in ages.
I re-installed 331.93 and everything was fine again. I'd certainly suggest trying a different driver, 331.93 has been great for me.


----------



## hogofwar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> I had some issues with the 334.67 Beta driver, first time I've encountered any major problems with an Nvidia driver in ages.
> I re-installed 331.93 and everything was fine again. I'd certainly suggest trying a different driver, 331.93 has been great for me.


Should I downgrade by running that driver uninstaller program again and installing that old driver?


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGMG8GT*
> 
> Pleas be wary of mining on these cards. No VRM cooling at all. Card was undervolted as well.


I'm sorry I just don't see it... the cooling plate looks wet or whatever, but for the rest... what should I be looking for?


----------



## MGMG8GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> I'm sorry I just don't see it... the cooling plate looks wet or whatever, but for the rest... what should I be looking for?


The sheen you are seeing on the cooling plate is where several VRMs caught on fire.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hogofwar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> I had some issues with the 334.67 Beta driver, first time I've encountered any major problems with an Nvidia driver in ages.
> I re-installed 331.93 and everything was fine again. I'd certainly suggest trying a different driver, 331.93 has been great for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Should I downgrade by running that driver uninstaller program again and installing that old driver?
Click to expand...

It's possible that another driver may work better for you, so it wouldn't hurt to try. I always manually uninstall my drivers using this guide:
www.overclock.net/t/1150443/how-to-remove-your-nvidia-gpu-drivers


----------



## pfinch

Does nobody got a Gainward GTX780 TI Phantom with a costom improves power target BIOS?

I really need one


----------



## hogofwar

Downgraded to 331.93, but I after another half hour of black flag, it boots me to desktop again with a driver crash.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hogofwar*
> 
> Hello, recently got a 780 ti ghz edition and it all appears fine, no weird noises or anything.
> 
> However, when I play an extended period in some games (black flag for example), the driver randomly crashes me to desktop, saying it has recovered from a driver problem. I have looked at the temps when this happens and it's nowhere near overheating (55c-70c on load). I tried updating the BIOS on my maximus VI hero as I saw that that may be a possibility but that did not fix it.
> 
> I am currently using the 334.67 beta driver, and was using the stable before that as well. I experienced crashes on both.
> 
> Is it possible I just got a dud card? Or is it another reason.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hogofwar*
> 
> Downgraded to 331.93, but I after another half hour of black flag, it boots me to desktop again with a driver crash.


You may want to put your system specs. in your signature, as you will notice many members have done here. It would help to list such things as your psu, etc., to help rule out other possibilities before considering the gpu itself.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hogofwar*
> 
> Downgraded to 331.93, but I after another half hour of black flag, it boots me to desktop again with a driver crash.


Is your GPU overclocked? There have been issues in the past with a few Gigabyte cards not being stable at the factory settings. And obviously, if you manually overclocked it, it could be crashing due to that also.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marvin82*
> 
> Can you Upload me Pleas the Stock Bios ?
> I forgot to save my
> PLEAS


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marvin82*
> 
> THX my friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you saved my evening.
> I forgot to save before the edit


Guys for future reference you can get GPU bios over at TPU. They have a huge collections gpu bios.

Just choose your gpu or any gpu from the options.









http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/


----------



## Marvin82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Guys for future reference you can get GPU bios over at TPU. They have a huge collections gpu bios.
> 
> Just choose your gpu or any gpu from the options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/


I know but they have only the Bios from the Rev 1 not this from the Rev 2
Thx


----------



## hogofwar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Guys for future reference you can get GPU bios over at TPU. They have a huge collections gpu bios.
> 
> Just choose your gpu or any gpu from the options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/


It is not overclocked.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> You may want to put your system specs. in your signature, as you will notice many members have done here. It would help to list such things as your psu, etc., to help rule out other possibilities before considering the gpu itself.


Done.


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Guys sorry I'm confused;

I've ASUS GTX 780Ti referance card and works +200 & 7300Mhz (memory) fine

@first page there are bioses called

skyn3t-Ti-vBios.zip

and there is another

skyn3t-Ti-vBios-Asus.zip

Do have I to flash any of them? Does it matter ? (with nvflash)

I'm new with Nvidia, before using AMD for 8 years

commands;

nvflash.exe --save original.rom

than

nvflash.exe skyn3t-Ti-vBios.rom

are these right !??


----------



## tigertank79

Anyone with an hard-modded reference card?


----------



## CerN

What kind of difference do people see on reference PCB's with the Skynet vs. the stock BIOS'es? How much does the added voltage and power target equate to in terms of overclocking?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> Guys sorry I'm confused;
> 
> I've ASUS GTX 780Ti referance card and works +200 & 7300Mhz (memory) fine
> 
> @first page there are bioses called
> 
> skyn3t-Ti-vBios.zip
> 
> and there is another
> 
> skyn3t-Ti-vBios-Asus.zip
> 
> Do have I to flash any of them? Does it matter ? (with nvflash)
> 
> I'm new with Nvidia, before using AMD for 8 years
> 
> commands;
> 
> nvflash.exe --save original.rom
> 
> than
> 
> nvflash.exe skyn3t-Ti-vBios.rom
> 
> are these right !??


Here is the bios: *skyn3t-Ti-vBios-Asus*
If you are happy with your clocks and dont see throttle or frame drops/crashes due to boost or hitting PT limit , dont bother! But if you are having issues by all means, flash and see if it fixes it!
Try the EZ3flash and my EZ3flash guide too in my SIG! Simple and hassle free bios flashing, just follow instructions!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> Anyone with an hard-modded reference card?


Look up "doctakedooty"!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Ok I did Flash ASUS one and here is the latest score;

Firestrike : 11282 - Graphic score 13142

http://i.hizliresim.com/wLZv4o.png

There is no artifact with 1290Mhz but I think my PSU is not enough to work with 780Ti - 4 years old 775W


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> Ok I did Flash ASUS one and here is the latest score;
> 
> Firestrike : 11282 - Graphic score 13142
> 
> http://i.hizliresim.com/wLZv4o.png
> 
> There is no artifact with 1290Mhz but I think my PSU is not enough to work with 780Ti - 4 years old 775W


Well thats hard to determine without testing the PSU, but due to electrolytic capacitor aging when used heavily or over an extended period of time (1+ years) a power supply will slowly lose some of its initial wattage capacity. You should take off 10-20% if you keep your PSU for more than 1 year, or 20-30% for 24/7 usage and 1+ years!
You need a beefier PSU IMO!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Well thats hard to determine without testing the PSU, but due to electrolytic capacitor aging when used heavily or over an extended period of time (1+ years) a power supply will slowly lose some of its initial wattage capacity. You should take off 10-20% if you keep your PSU for more than 1 year, or 20-30% for 24/7 usage and 1+ years!
> You need a beefier PSU IMO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


So wait, my AX1200i that Ive had for over a year now is only worth about the same as a new 1k watt in terms of power delivery? I had it running almost 24/7 on my old PC (Sig Rig: White Dragon) Would that be a problem with putting it in my new PC (Sig Rig: Black Dragon)


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> So wait, my AX1200i that Ive had for over a year now is only worth about the same as a new 1k watt in terms of power delivery? I had it running almost 24/7 on my old PC (Sig Rig: White Dragon) Would that be a problem with putting it in my new PC (Sig Rig: Black Dragon)


Spend the $20 on a Kill-A-Watt and load test it. That's the only way to know for sure...


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CerN*
> 
> What kind of difference do people see on reference PCB's with the Skynet vs. the stock BIOS'es? How much does the added voltage and power target equate to in terms of overclocking?


Already been answered multiple times. Search and thou shall find.









Here's a quick test I made on stock vs custom bios on Crysis 3.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/6400_50#post_21612807


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> So wait, my AX1200i that Ive had for over a year now is only worth about the same as a new 1k watt in terms of power delivery? I had it running almost 24/7 on my old PC (Sig Rig: White Dragon) Would that be a problem with putting it in my new PC (Sig Rig: Black Dragon)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Spend the $20 on a Kill-A-Watt and load test it. That's the only way to know for sure...


Yes, it all depends on the PSU itself and the usage you have been subjecting it, only by testing it, you know how much percentage is degraded!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yes, it all depends on the PSU itself and the usage you have been subjecting it, only by testing it, you know how much percentage is degraded!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Ah ok, looks like Ive got to head to Fry's if I want to find out


----------



## Clexzor

Hey all so I decided to get back into gamign some..mostly mmo's and rpg's but some battlefield anyways ive been reading around and know that Maxwell is coming out several months down the road but really didn't want to wait etc...lol

So I was at microcenter today and was considering a gtx 780 classified for 560 however I really wanted a 780 ti but they are int he 700$ range...so after talking to the guy he pointed out they had a msi gaming 780 ti returned early that morning and was selling for 620$ only 60$ over the classified so I purchased it instead knowing that I couild return it if any issues etc...w

Was that a solid deal??? the gpu seems great and overclocks well asic value 74% no coil whine etc...I already flashed to skynets bios thanks btw skynet!









at 1.2v im around 1200/3900 max temp 64c


----------



## bertikul

Guys is it Safe to put P02 = 1.212.5 in the sky-780Ti-Giga-WF3X-.rom?
I can pass benching in Valley, Heaven, 3DMark 11, Metro LL BUT not 3dMark Fire strike. Always get display driver error in Win 8.1 Pro x64 with 334.67 and previous drivers also. (have deleted driver with DDU, reinstalled...whatever)



Thanks


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> Hey all so I decided to get back into gamign some..mostly mmo's and rpg's but some battlefield anyways ive been reading around and know that Maxwell is coming out several months down the road but really didn't want to wait etc...lol
> 
> So I was at microcenter today and was considering a gtx 780 classified for 560 however I really wanted a 780 ti but they are int he 700$ range...so after talking to the guy he pointed out they had a msi gaming 780 ti returned early that morning and was selling for 620$ only 60$ over the classified so I purchased it instead knowing that I couild return it if any issues etc...w
> 
> Was that a solid deal??? the gpu seems great and overclocks well asic value 74% no coil whine etc...I already flashed to skynets bios thanks btw skynet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at 1.2v im around 1200/3900 max temp 64c


Well, i would have gone with the classy, why? Because the Oc'er in me would say: " WOOT, 1.35V with the Classy voltage tool!!!!"
And better VRM's would allow for that voltage to be safe with the Classy!









See the difference? the MSI is a reference card locked to 1.212V (unless you do a hard mod) the Classy is a different beast! I would trade the extra cores for a "better" power dealing equipped card with voltage option!
But that is just "me"!








If you are happy with the card, keep it!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bertikul*
> 
> Guys is it Safe to put P02 = 1.212.5 in the sky-780Ti-Giga-WF3X-.rom?
> I can pass benching in Valley, Heaven, 3DMark 11, Metro LL BUT not 3dMark Fire strike. Always get display driver error in Win 8.1 Pro x64 with 334.67 and previous drivers also. (have deleted driver with DDU, reinstalled...whatever)
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Your card is crashing due to lack of voltage! Whatever you do with the bios wont give you more voltage! What can happen is you bork the bios and flash it and then you wont be able to flash it back conventionally unless you "know" nvflash in and out! Believe me, i have seen it happen more than once over "team view...
Now, if you are into benchmarks, unlock your voltage by doing the hardmod and flash the X0C bios and then go for the kill!!!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Ah ok, looks like Ive got to head to Fry's if I want to find out


Home Depot and Lowe's both carry kill-a-watt meters.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Already been answered multiple times. Search and thou shall find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a quick test I made on stock vs custom bios on Crysis 3.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/6400_50#post_21612807


That was a good comparison test between the two bios. (bios's? bioses?







)
I didn't really test the stock bios on mine, as I flashed it shortly after installing the card.
Just eliminating the boost clocks was enough reason for me.
Rep+


----------



## Clexzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Well, i would have gone with the classy, why? Because the Oc'er in me would say: " WOOT, 1.35V with the Classy voltage tool!!!!"
> And better VRM's would allow for that voltage to be safe with the Classy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the difference? the MSI is a reference card locked to 1.212V (unless you do a hard mod) the Classy is a different beast! I would trade the extra cores for a "better" power dealing equipped card with voltage option!
> But that is just "me"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are happy with the card, keep it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your card is crashing due to lack of voltage! Whatever you do with the bios wont give you more voltage! What can happen is you bork the bios and flash it and then you wont be able to flash it back conventionally unless you "know" nvflash in and out! Believe me, i have seen it happen more than once over "team view...
> Now, if you are into benchmarks, unlock your voltage by doing the hardmod and flash the X0C bios and then go for the kill!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


right on however...I have played with several classifieds and the volt mod requires to run it manualy...also since id be staying on air running more than 1.25-.13v just would be a little much imo...also classifieds are not guarentie3d to overclock to a certain potential even with hard mod voltage ona ir....

This 780 ti is scoring 11.2k on firestrike where as my friends classified at 1300mhz is at 10.8k firestrike...with less shader cores.


----------



## bertikul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Your card is crashing due to lack of voltage! Whatever you do with the bios wont give you more voltage! What can happen is you bork the bios and flash it and then you wont be able to flash it back conventionally unless you "know" nvflash in and out! Believe me, i have seen it happen more than once over "team view...
> Now, if you are into benchmarks, unlock your voltage by doing the hardmod and flash the X0C bios and then go for the kill!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Thanks for replying. Hardmod really scares me.... I think I'll just lower the core clock a little....


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> right on however...I have played with several classifieds and the volt mod requires to run it manualy...also since id be staying on air running more than 1.25-.13v just would be a little much imo...also classifieds are not guarentie3d to overclock to a certain potential even with hard mod voltage ona ir....
> 
> This 780 ti is scoring 11.2k on firestrike where as my friends classified at 1300mhz is at 10.8k firestrike...with less shader cores.


Well, IMO things are not quite so "black and white"

As all 780Ti are bound to voltage lock, a very lucky few are able to go over 1300mhz, while all 780 Classified go over 1300mhz with enough voltage applied!

*Shultzyi7 3770k @ 4.7 GTX 780 1385/1825 Score 11304 Graphics 12941*

*Eggy88 - 4770K @ 4.7Ghz - GTX 780 Classified (1450 / 1930) - 11907*

See, this is OCN, All my cards have to OC, thats why i dint get a 780Ti but the Kingpin (SLI)!
























But if you are happy with your card then its all good! Enjoy your card!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Quote:


> Well thats hard to determine without testing the PSU, but due to electrolytic capacitor aging when used heavily or over an extended period of time (1+ years) a power supply will slowly lose some of its initial wattage capacity. You should take off 10-20% if you keep your PSU for more than 1 year, or 20-30% for 24/7 usage and 1+ years!
> You need a beefier PSU IMO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


I don't know what happens; "display Device Stop" When I go over 240 - 250Mhz - Is this about PSU or something else? My GPU Ram can't go over 7300-7400. A friend said may be RAM problem !?!?


----------



## gh0stfac3killa

hello everyone, i just picked up my mail here at work and lord and behold my evga gtx 780ti super clocked is in, woooohooo. after messing around with the new amd r9 series gpus i ditched them and came back to green. i look foward to joing you guys as proud owneres of this monster of a gpu. i cant wait to get off and go home, yank out the 280x's and put this baby in. just holding her has me excited, i might need to take off early lol. i will post the requierd informaiton needed to join the owners club just wanted to share my excitement since she finaly came in. looking foward to buying another one once i get rid of these 280xs lol.


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gh0stfac3killa*
> 
> hello everyone, i just picked up my mail here at work and lord and behold my evga gtx 780ti super clocked is in, woooohooo. after messing around with the new amd r9 series gpus i ditched them and came back to green. i look foward to joing you guys as proud owneres of this monster of a gpu. i cant wait to get off and go home, yank out the 280x's and put this baby in. just holding her has me excited, i might need to take off early lol. i will post the requierd informaiton needed to join the owners club just wanted to share my excitement since she finaly came in. looking foward to buying another one once i get rid of these 280xs lol.


Enjoy !


----------



## gh0stfac3killa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiNoDuKEz*
> 
> Enjoy !


thanks brother, im sitting here at work figity as all heck, im ready to go home nooooowwwww!!! lol.


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Look up "doctakedooty"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Thanks!









This is my max result with my card locked at 1,21V



http://imgur.com/OkgO74H


For stable gaming(except Tomb Raider) I use 1345/7600 MHz.

For this great gpu the voltage block is a terrible wall but I don't want to void the warranty with the hardmod...


----------



## Marvin82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my max result with my card locked at 1,21V
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/OkgO74H
> 
> 
> For stable gaming(except Tomb Raider) I use 1345/7600 MHz.
> 
> For this great gpu the voltage block is a terrible wall but I don't want to void the warranty with the hardmod...


nice gpu
My inno3D can run 1440mhz core or 4050mhz Vram
But at same time only 1340mhz/3900mhz at 1.21v (stable)


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marvin82*
> 
> nice gpu
> My inno3D can run 1440mhz core or 4050mhz Vram
> But at same time only 1340mhz/3900mhz at 1.21v (stable)


Wow, 1440Mhz 1,21V with default vram? Great vga!
My vram are unstable after 7850-7900Mhz and my max with vram default is 1391.


----------



## Marvin82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> Wow, 1440Mhz 1,21V with default vram? Great vga!
> My vram are unstable after 7850-7900Mhz and my max with vram default is 1391.


The trick is larger clock jumps. My runs -1350mhz from 1360mhz-1400 not and from 1401mhz-1408mhz an one clock 1441mhz wen the temps under 40°. With ichill cooler.


----------



## xabierr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marvin82*
> 
> The trick is larger clock jumps. My runs -1350mhz from 1360mhz-1400 not and from 1401mhz-1408mhz an one clock 1441mhz wen the temps under 40°. With ichill cooler.


Can you explain this , pls ?


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Well, IMO things are not quite so "black and white"
> 
> As all 780Ti are bound to voltage lock, a very lucky few are able to go over 1300mhz, while all 780 Classified go over 1300mhz with enough voltage applied!
> 
> *Shultzyi7 3770k @ 4.7 GTX 780 1385/1825 Score 11304 Graphics 12941*
> 
> *Eggy88 - 4770K @ 4.7Ghz - GTX 780 Classified (1450 / 1930) - 11907*
> 
> See, this is OCN, All my cards have to OC, thats why i dint get a 780Ti but the Kingpin (SLI)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if you are happy with your card then its all good! Enjoy your card!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


even if the 780 Classy clocks higher with volts the 780 ti IS FASTER clock for clock

and to get the high clocks on a 780 classy you need water cooling and the clocks are for benching not gaming

and from what the guy is saying he wants it for playing games and the 780 TI will give him a way more better gaming experience than a 780

so for gaming I would say he gut a good deal MSI 780 ti gaming will out perform the EVGA 780 classy for what he is looking to do in gaming

and he got it at a really good price too


----------



## Marvin82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xabierr*
> 
> Can you explain this , pls ?


Some chips do not like just certain clocks. Just make and test larger jumps. In my 40mhz are in between do not run the. And then again 10mhz on which it runs


----------



## hogofwar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Your card is crashing due to lack of voltage! Whatever you do with the bios wont give you more voltage! What can happen is you bork the bios and flash it and then you wont be able to flash it back conventionally unless you "know" nvflash in and out! Believe me, i have seen it happen more than once over "team view...
> Now, if you are into benchmarks, unlock your voltage by doing the hardmod and flash the X0C bios and then go for the kill!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Is it possible that the cause of my crashes are due to my PSU (which was relatively cheap 800w around 3 years ago)?


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hogofwar*
> 
> Is it possible that the cause of my crashes are due to my PSU (which was relatively cheap 800w around 3 years ago)?


That's a likely cause. Exactly what PSU is it?


----------



## hogofwar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> That's a likely cause. Exactly what PSU is it?


It is this one:

http://www.novatech.co.uk/products/components/powersupplies/nov-psb850.html


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hogofwar*
> 
> It is this one:
> 
> http://www.novatech.co.uk/products/components/powersupplies/nov-psb850.html


Ah a Novatech PSU, I used to work at Novatech








Well its a sirtec unit, they're okay, I ran a 600W for a long time with no issues and a friend of mine has had a 1000W for a few years now.
At the end of the day its not a high end unit though so it could be the cause


----------



## hogofwar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Ah a Novatech PSU, I used to work at Novatech
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well its a sirtec unit, they're okay, I ran a 600W for a long time with no issues and a friend of mine has had a 1000W for a few years now.
> At the end of the day its not a high end unit though so it could be the cause


Ordered a AX860 to replace it, just in case. I've had it long enough anyway.


----------



## TTheuns

Does anyone know the max TDP of a Asus GeForce GTX 780 Ti DirectCU II?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Well, *i would have gone with the classy, why? Because the Oc'er in me would say: " WOOT, 1.35V with the Classy voltage tool!!!!*"
> And better VRM's would allow for that voltage to be safe with the Classy!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the difference? the MSI is a reference card locked to 1.212V (unless you do a hard mod) the Classy is a different beast! *I would trade the extra cores for a "better" power dealing equipped card with voltage option!*
> *But that is just "me"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *If you are happy with the card, keep it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Your card is crashing due to lack of voltage! Whatever you do with the bios wont give you more voltage! What can happen is you bork the bios and flash it and then you wont be able to flash it back conventionally unless you "know" nvflash in and out! Believe me, i have seen it happen more than once over "team view...
> Now, if you are into benchmarks, unlock your voltage by doing the hardmod and flash the X0C bios and then go for the kill!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> I don't know what happens; "display Device Stop" When I go over 240 - 250Mhz - Is this about PSU or something else? My GPU Ram can't go over 7300-7400. A friend said may be RAM problem !?!?


You are lucky to have that memory OC on your card, some can even get 200mhz+, reduce your memory OC and will probably fix your "stop device error"
try it, at least you know its not from the memory Oc and look for another cause!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> even if the 780 Classy clocks higher with volts the 780 ti IS FASTER clock for clock
> 
> and to get the high clocks on a 780 classy you need water cooling and the clocks are for benching not gaming
> 
> and from what the guy is saying he wants it for playing games and the 780 TI will give him a way more better gaming experience than a 780
> 
> so for gaming I would say he gut a good deal MSI 780 ti gaming will out perform the EVGA 780 classy for what he is looking to do in gaming
> 
> and he got it at a really good price too


You really should have read the posts that lead to my answer to him...
I told him my point is OC and what i would do if i were him, sharing my experience and my likings, im here because im a Oc'er at heart, heck, my phone is OC'ed, even my car turbo and injection are Oc'ed!!!








so, THAT was the point, not saying a 780 is better(or faster)than a 780Ti, from my OC point of view any card tha comes with voltage control is better than a locked card without have to go to hard mod!
If i buy one and i got a dud, (not in his case fortunately) well, i just have to warm up my 35W soldering iron with a 1mm tip! (yes i have several...







)









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## DCult

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hogofwar*
> 
> Ordered a AX860 to replace it, just in case. I've had it long enough anyway.


I registered just to answer to you, upon seeking solutions for my own problems. I can confirm that your new PSU (AX860 platinum) is tested with a Gigabyte 770 WFx3 O/C 1137 for at least 6 months of unproblematic gaming. I swapped this card for a GB 780ti o/c at 1020/1085 (stock) a few days ago and have been getting random freezes in Crysis 3 and random artifacts on the desktop after crashing. I don't overclock and my temps in Unigine Valley are 63-64 max, in Crysis after one hour of playing at 1920x1200 maxed with 4x TXAA at max 70. My card is auto boosted at 1137 at all times. I have a feeling that my crashes may be caused by the memory overheating, because my case is the Fortress 2, same orientation as yours. I didn't have any problems with my old Windforce x3 card, but due to this card having a custom PCB, I have a hunch that this card is not being cooled adequately in vertical position due to the very long heat pipes (a bit longer than 770 Windforce x3). Does anyone with a Fortress / Raven case ever had any problems? (ps. Driver is v332.21)


----------



## hogofwar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DCult*
> 
> I registered just to answer to you, upon seeking solutions for my own problems. I can confirm that your new PSU (AX860 platinum) is tested with a Gigabyte 770 WFx3 O/C 1137 for at least 6 months of unproblematic gaming. I swapped this card for a GB 780ti o/c at 1020/1085 (stock) a few days ago and have been getting random freezes in Crysis 3 and random artifacts on the desktop after crashing. I don't overclock and my temps in Unigine Valley are 63-64 max, in Crysis after one hour of playing at 1920x1200 maxed with 4x TXAA at max 70. My card is auto boosted at 1137 at all times. I have a feeling that my crashes may be caused by the memory overheating, because my case is the Fortress 2, same orientation as yours. I didn't have any problems with my old Windforce x3 card, but due to this card having a custom PCB, I have a hunch that this card is not being cooled adequately in vertical position due to the very long heat pipes (a bit longer than 770 Windforce x3). Does anyone with a Fortress / Raven case ever had any problems? (ps. Driver is v332.21)


Just want to add that in my case, with a Raven 2 case, It gets around 75c tops, but I haven't got any artifacts at all, even when it crashes. It just has it freeze, black screen for a second and boots me to desktop. Not a solution to your problem, but just wanted to add that.


----------



## Clexzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You really should have read the posts that lead to my answer to him...
> I told him my point is OC and what i would do if i were him, sharing my experience and my likings, im here because im a Oc'er at heart, heck, my phone is OC'ed, even my car turbo and injection are Oc'ed!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so, THAT was the point, not saying a 780 is better(or faster)than a 780Ti, from my OC point of view any card tha comes with voltage control is better than a locked card without have to go to hard mod!
> If i buy one and i got a dud, (not in his case fortunately) well, i just have to warm up my 35W soldering iron with a 1mm tip! (yes i have several...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


All good fellas I preciate the feedback.







As ill be sticking to Air and not looking to push extreme clocks or anything the 780 Ti is def. the better choice for me as its overall faster on air







thanks again!


----------



## DCult

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hogofwar*
> 
> Just want to add that in my case, with a Raven 2 case, It gets around 75c tops, but I haven't got any artifacts at all, even when it crashes. It just has it freeze, black screen for a second and boots me to desktop. Not a solution to your problem, but just wanted to add that.


Then yours must be a driver issue. Cause mine was working fine with the 770 in Windows 8.1 pro. For my case, it may also be a DirectX problem, cause yesterday I run about 20 old games in steam that I hadn't run prior to Windows 8.1 installation and each stupid game installed their own Visual C++/Direct X/PhysX/whatever s*it. I don't know, the first day my card was running fine.


----------



## spdaimon

Hi guys,
I am in the market for a GTX 780 TI. I originally had two 580s in my system, sold them to get a ASUS 7970 DCII. Mainly got that because I wanted to try BF4. After reading the reviews/problems with that game, not so sure. I threw it in my folding machine and brought the 560 TI out of retirement. From the reviews I am seeing, the 780 TI does well in BF4. I should mention I have a 5760x1080 set up too.
So the two cards I have been looking at is the EVGA 780 TI Superclocked w/ACX cooler or the Gigabyte 780 TI Windforce OC or possibly the Ghz edition if I can get it. Both seem to have fan noise issues though...clicking or failing. I wonder what you felt about this? The Gigabyte card seems on par with the Classified, but cheaper.


----------



## CerN

Hm.. My stock BIOS is 80.80.34.00.01, I see all the Skynet BIOS'es are 80.80.30.00.01. Does that matter? And if I have a Gainward reference I should flash the one named Gainward, and not just the generic one on the top?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CerN*
> 
> Hm.. My stock BIOS is 80.80.34.00.01, I see all the Skynet BIOS'es are 80.80.30.00.01. Does that matter? And if I have a Gainward reference I should flash the one named Gainward, and not just the generic one on the top?


Do you have a Gainward?
If so this is the bios: *skyn3t-Ti-vBios-Gainward*
You have a newer revision but it will work as its reference, sometimes the problem is the fans quantity as it changes from bios to bios, anyway if you spot anything (Really bios related) out of the ordinary PM me your original stock bios and i see what i can do!









And fill your SIG with your RIG, it "helps" us to help YOU!
You have a link in my SIG!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Ok guys latest news from my card. I could run at 1280 - 7300 without artifact (Firestrike - Unigine Valley) 3DMark11 crahes

*firestrike*
http://i.hizliresim.com/ead9Pz.png

*Firestrike Extreme*
http://i.hizliresim.com/xAnoGQ.png

*Unigine Valley*
http://i.hizliresim.com/x9gMMO.png


----------



## SpiritRises

which bran should i go with the gtx 780 ti Asus or Evga?

i saw lots of people had coil whine issue on Evga gtx780 ti classified and Superclocked either.But i couldnt find anything telling wrong about Asus.I know every component can have coil whine but the i am trying to avoid the majority..

thanks in advance.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpiritRises*
> 
> which bran should i go with the gtx 780 ti Asus or Evga?
> 
> i saw lots of people had coil whine issue on Evga gtx780 ti classified and Superclocked either.But i couldnt find anything telling wrong about Asus.I know every component can have coil whine but the i am trying to avoid the majority..
> 
> thanks in advance.


EVGA, if the coil whine is bad to you, they will RMA the card, asus I've found will only RMA if the card has a physical issue. And they don't consider coil whine an issue.......


----------



## JonnyTyphoon

Hi all, im new to this forum and happened to stumble across it when pondering on whether or not i want to OC my already OC'd Msi twin frozr 780 ti. So what do i do to reach its maximum potential? When do i know i've reached it after tinkering with AB? And since i got it on SLI i was wondering whether i should WC these babies or not i seem a bit nervous to do so because im paranoid about leaks and my messing up :/


----------



## Poustic

My card is very bad 1.2ghz is the max stable I can get with 1.212v...
I Wonder if I should sell it and grab another one


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poustic*
> 
> My card is very bad 1.2ghz is the max stable I can get with 1.212v...
> I Wonder if I should sell it and grab another one


Am I the only person who thinks it's funny that a card that "only" gets a roughly 35% OC over stock reference speeds on a voltage locked card and it is considered "very bad"??


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Am I the only person who thinks it's funny that a card that "only" gets a roughly 35% OC over stock reference speeds on a voltage locked card and it is considered "very bad"??


Nope, me too.

I could hit a max of 1176 mhz with 1.212v with my Titan and I was middle of the pack oc wise. Some didn't get that high.

Now we have the 780 Ti which is a fully enabled Titan and people complain about "only" hitting 1200 mhz.

Just goes to show that Nvidia was serious about taking down the R9 series with this card. Even though they are close at stock, the 780 Ti overclocks better with a ton less voltage.


----------



## xaiviax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Am I the only person who thinks it's funny that a card that "only" gets a roughly 35% OC over stock reference speeds on a voltage locked card and it is considered "very bad"??


nope, me too, too.

And that's on air relatively quiet. It gets even better under water.


----------



## Clexzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JonnyTyphoon*
> 
> Hi all, im new to this forum and happened to stumble across it when pondering on whether or not i want to OC my already OC'd Msi twin frozr 780 ti. So what do i do to reach its maximum potential? When do i know i've reached it after tinkering with AB? And since i got it on SLI i was wondering whether i should WC these babies or not i seem a bit nervous to do so because im paranoid about leaks and my messing up :/


Ive got the msi twin frozer model and it overclocks nicely! I tried skynet bios but found that I could get almost as close witht he stock bios etc so im on stock bios getting 1240mhz/1900 max temp 70c


----------



## CerN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Do you have a Gainward?
> If so this is the bios: *skyn3t-Ti-vBios-Gainward*
> You have a newer revision but it will work as its reference, sometimes the problem is the fans quantity as it changes from bios to bios, anyway if you spot anything (Really bios related) out of the ordinary PM me your original stock bios and i see what i can do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And fill your SIG with your RIG, it "helps" us to help YOU!
> You have a link in my SIG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Thanks! It worked like a charm, the BIOS version didn't matter. I happen to have a Gainward and a Zotac reference (long story), flashed the Gainward BIOS for the Gainward, and the Zotac BIOS for the Zotac. Got the added volts, power target at 120%, and managed to get +260 core, was on +240 previously, and of course, no more downclocking

Firestrike score ended up being 20311, the Graphics score was above 26000, can't remember the exact number.


----------



## kakakakaka

Does anybody know where to measure the core voltage (with a multimeter) for real voltage levels? On the back of the PCB of course. My tool (Gainward) has an option to bump voltage level by +25mv, so at 1.212v it reads 1.237v. I want to check if that's real or not (probably not).

Anyone tried that before? My card is not reference, but almost similar to Palit Jetstream.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakakakaka*
> 
> Does anybody know where to measure the core voltage (with a multimeter) for real voltage levels? On the back of the PCB of course. My tool (Gainward) has an option to bump voltage level by +25mv, so at 1.212v it reads 1.237v. I want to check if that's real or not (probably not).
> 
> Anyone tried that before? My card is not reference, but almost similar to Palit Jetstream.


This is for ref but when I tested my ref at 1.21 under load it would go up to 1.23. You would solder on to where it says nvdd monitoring looking at the pic the positive goes on the right negative on the left


----------



## fredocini

i'm having a bit of confusion here... i just started ocing my evga 780 ti sc reference. i can hit 1280 stable w/ gpu boost 2.0 but my voltage keeps lowering itself. im using evga precision and i set the voltage up +75 mv but it doesn't go past 1.16v. it hits 1.21v sometimes but it will stay at 1.16 most of the time and will downclock a tad bit. sometimes it will reduce voltage even more to 1.12 and downclock a tad bit more. will flashing my bios help? im just a bit confused as to why this would happen i thought they were supposed to run at 1.2v on full load. my overclock is going to be used for gaming mostly anyways. did i get a crappy card? or should i just flash the bios to make stop downvolting?

problem can't be my temps because it NEVER hits 70C.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> i'm having a bit of confusion here... i just started ocing my evga 780 ti sc reference. i can hit 1280 stable w/ gpu boost 2.0 but my voltage keeps lowering itself. im using evga precision and i set the voltage up +75 mv but it doesn't go past 1.16v. it hits 1.21v sometimes but it will stay at 1.16 most of the time and will downclock a tad bit. sometimes it will reduce voltage even more to 1.12 and downclock a tad bit more. will flashing my bios help? im just a bit confused as to why this would happen i thought they were supposed to run at 1.2v on full load. my overclock is going to be used for gaming mostly anyways. did i get a crappy card? or should i just flash the bios to make stop downvolting?


Nothing wrong with the card whatsoever. In fact, if it does 1280 stable, it's a higher than average example.

When running the stock bios, you don't "set" voltage. You tell the card what it is allowed to use and the card decides from there. Sometimes when overclocking the card decides to take less power from the power cables and instead take more through the pci-e slot to help stabilize clocks. The downclocking is occuring because of either temperature or power limits being reached.

If you want to set the voltage and have zero throttling, you needs Skyn3t's bios with gpu boost removed which puts control back in your hands.


----------



## fredocini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Nothing wrong with the card whatsoever. In fact, if it does 1280 stable, it's a higher than average example.
> 
> When running the stock bios, you don't "set" voltage. You tell the card what it is allowed to use and the card decides from there. Sometimes when overclocking the card decides to take less power from the power cables and instead take more through the pci-e slot to help stabilize clocks. The downclocking is occuring because of either temperature or power limits being reached.
> 
> If you want to set the voltage and have zero throttling, you needs Skyn3t's bios with gpu boost removed which puts control back in your hands.


thank you so much for that explaination! if i do flash my bios and get rid of gpu boost... does that mean my card will not downclock on idle anymore as well?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> thank you so much for that explaination! if i do flash my bios and get rid of gpu boost... does that mean my card will not downclock on idle anymore as well?


No, it downclocks and idles just like the stock bios does.


----------



## IMI4tth3w

FINALLY my kraken g10 bracket came in!!!

hadn't ordered the cooler for it yet, but a corsair h90 and a noctua 92mm pwm fan should be here wednesday. can't wait to see the OC results for this bad boy! (specs are in the 2014 rig below)

really curious to see how comparable it is to the custom water cooling setups. but i'll have about 1/3 the $ into it since i'm using AIO water cooling.

i know i've heard the vrms get a little warm on these g10's so i may look into the stick on heat sinks for them if i have problems. going to route some of the sabertooth temp props as best i can to the vrm and back of the card and monitor some temps.


----------



## Clexzor

Hey quick question does flashing the bios on MSI cards void the warranty...was just wondering? I figured it did and this card doesn't have dual bios so I flashed back to stock bios and I can get within 5% of my other OC so not


----------



## JonnyTyphoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> Hey quick question does flashing the bios on MSI cards void the warranty...was just wondering? I figured it did and this card doesn't have dual bios so I flashed back to stock bios and I can get within 5% of my other OC so not


Hi, i think it doesn't but have it custom cooling set does, Is yours custom as well? I have mine on stock the twin frozr seems to do an ok job under load i get like 67-69 degrees with high gfx demanding games like crysis 3... I'd really like to WC these guys just to ensure i can extend its life span and overclock it to its maximum potential without risking any harm done to it.. Do you have any suggestions on what sort of cooling setup i need to get for these particular cards?


----------



## JonnyTyphoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Nothing wrong with the card whatsoever. In fact, if it does 1280 stable, it's a higher than average example.
> 
> When running the stock bios, you don't "set" voltage. You tell the card what it is allowed to use and the card decides from there. Sometimes when overclocking the card decides to take less power from the power cables and instead take more through the pci-e slot to help stabilize clocks. The downclocking is occuring because of either temperature or power limits being reached.
> 
> If you want to set the voltage and have zero throttling, you needs Skyn3t's bios with gpu boost removed which puts control back in your hands.


Hi there, i was wondering if flashing the bios to the skyn3t one would be beneficial in ways of updates, patches etc.. Do they update regularly?


----------



## fredocini

For the reference cooler EVGA 780ti superclock I just download the reference bios right?


----------



## Dlux1

Ok first post, just brought a couple of evga gtx780ti classifieds and now just figured out that my xspc 780 waterblocks wont fit







any idea where i can source some water blocks for my gpu's. Sorry in advanced if this in the wrong forum.


----------



## UP X

Got myself a 780 Ti Classified...


----------



## gh0stfac3killa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UP X*
> 
> Got myself a 780 Ti Classified...


very nice!! i finaly got to put my 780ti sc into my pc last night, and man ohhh man, i was loving the game play. gpu was low temp super quiet and rocking threw bf4 and ghosts. didnt get to play very long, my little daughter was wanting my attention but i will get on agian tonight do some testing and a little over clocking, but at stock this thing realy kills. i have to get rid of my 2 r9's asap and get another one of these for some sli action.


----------



## TTheuns

I am getting an MSI 780 Ti this weekend


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

i'm considering selling my 780 Ti SC ACX for some classified, hmmmm... worth it?!


----------



## 50shadesofray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiNoDuKEz*
> 
> i'm considering selling my 780 Ti SC ACX for some classified, hmmmm... worth it?!


not unless you plan on overclcoking heavily and you are going to put it under water. Thats just my two cents though, the rest is up to you. i have the sc ACX and i love it. <65C at all times, also managed to get up to 1200mhz+ without adding any volts.


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

i'm under water currently, and i'm being held back by voltage somewhere between 1250 and 1280 or so


----------



## 50shadesofray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiNoDuKEz*
> 
> i'm under water currently, and i'm being held back by voltage somewhere between 1250 and 1280 or so


If you want to take the risk for the silicon lottery to see if your classy will clock higher then by all means do it







but i am unsure if you will need a new WB for the classy. My guess is yes. So the question is, is the money worth the extra (maybe) 100mhz if you get lucky. Hope i helped!


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *50shadesofray*
> 
> If you want to take the risk for the silicon lottery to see if your classy will clock higher then by all means do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i am unsure if you will need a new WB for the classy. My guess is yes. So the question is, is the money worth the extra (maybe) 100mhz if you get lucky. Hope i helped!


very true, thanks for talking me out of it


----------



## 50shadesofray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiNoDuKEz*
> 
> very true, thanks for talking me out of it


haha glad to help!


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Guys with modded bios and without voltage increasing, I could run @ +180Mhz - 7700Mhz

Stable, no artifact, no crashing



*Unigine Valley*
http://i.hizliresim.com/wvbXpp.jpg

*Unigine Heaven*
http://i.hizliresim.com/x37vqr.jpg

*Firestrike*
http://i.hizliresim.com/xR01no.png

*Tomb Raider Settings:*

http://i.hizliresim.com/wz35DB.jpg
http://i.hizliresim.com/e7qgJm.jpg

*Tomb Raider*
http://i.hizliresim.com/xJa3Pq.jpg


----------



## Clexzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> Guys with modded bios and without voltage increasing, I could run @ +180Mhz - 7700Mhz
> 
> Stable, no artifact, no crashing
> 
> 
> 
> *Unigine Valley*
> http://i.hizliresim.com/wvbXpp.jpg
> 
> *Unigine Heaven*
> http://i.hizliresim.com/x37vqr.jpg
> 
> *Firestrike*
> http://i.hizliresim.com/xR01no.png
> 
> *Tomb Raider Settings:*
> 
> http://i.hizliresim.com/wz35DB.jpg
> http://i.hizliresim.com/e7qgJm.jpg
> 
> *Tomb Raider*
> http://i.hizliresim.com/xJa3Pq.jpg


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiNoDuKEz*
> 
> i'm considering selling my 780 Ti SC ACX for some classified, hmmmm... worth it?!


Nice! try for higher?? on custom bios im able to get 1280/2000 on air also...its monster lol









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2376444


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dlux1*
> 
> Ok first post, just brought a couple of evga gtx780ti classifieds and now just figured out that my xspc 780 waterblocks wont fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any idea where i can source some water blocks for my gpu's. Sorry in advanced if this in the wrong forum.


In the US, PerformancePC or FrozenCPU are good sources. Frozen had some EK 780 Ti Classified blocks in stock when I checked their site:
www.frozencpu.com/products/21600/ex-blc-1556/EK_EVGA_780_Classified_and_780_Ti_Classified_VGA_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_Nickel_Acetal_EK-FC780_GTX_Classy_-_AcetalNickel.html?tl=g57c613s1928


----------



## fifty

guys quick question :
evga 780ti vanilla or 780ti amp!?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fifty*
> 
> guys quick question :
> evga 780ti vanilla or 780ti amp!?


Vanilla and then OC it yourself.

just my


----------



## EcksTeaSea

Hey guys another quick question. Been looking into installing a Kraken G10 on my 780TI and I was wondering what actual water cooling system to get that would fit on the card. Anyone using the G10? Any recommendations for a cooling system?


----------



## iTzHughie

Random question that my mind just pondered on. I didn't remove the protective softy material that covers the SLi fingers on my EVGA Ti, and have been using my card for about 3-4 days now. Problem?


----------



## VSG

How did the card even post? I would definitely remove it asap.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTzHughie*
> 
> Random question that my mind just pondered on. I didn't remove the protective softy material that covers the SLi fingers on my EVGA Ti, and have been using my card for about 3-4 days now. Problem?


No problem, it only needs to be removed if you are running sli.


----------



## iTzHughie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> How did the card even post? I would definitely remove it asap.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> No problem, it only needs to be removed if you are running sli.


Two completely different responses lol.


----------



## VSG

lol nevermind, I misread where the protective material was. I thought you meant the PCI-E fingers


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTzHughie*
> 
> Two completely different responses lol.


Well, since evga calls it a rubber sli prong PROTECTOR and only says to remove if you are putting an sli bridge on it, that's what I did.

Mind you, I only have 1 system that's not running sli, so, I did take them off all of the other cards.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

You can leave it on if not running SLI.


----------



## skyn3t

vBios update 02/05/2014
Added Gainward Phantom ready for download @ OP
Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Ti Owner's Club
> 
> vBios GTX 780 Ti
> Gainward Phantom
> 80.80.30.14
> Base core clock 1045Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> Fan Idle 20%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 100% 300w by 200% slide 600w >>*E*vga *P*recision X
> Default power target 100% 300w by 300% slide 600w>> *M*si *A*fterBurner
> 
> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Ti Owner's Club
Click to expand...


----------



## rick19011

What max oc's have people reached on the windforce gtx 780ti with modded bios?


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EcksTeaSea*
> 
> Hey guys another quick question. Been looking into installing a Kraken G10 on my 780TI and I was wondering what actual water cooling system to get that would fit on the card. Anyone using the G10? Any recommendations for a cooling system?


I would recommend to have plenty of airflow over the card. So tthe other components don't overheat. As for the AIO Cooler. Get at least a 240 rad version.


----------



## fredocini

just modded my bios... here is what i have so far. looped heaven for a bit. no crashes or artifacts and no throttles. kinda late so ill try and push it more tomorrow. i feel that i'll keep these clocks for gaming though. voltage at 1.21 with evga reference superclocked. what do u guys think?

if u cant see it... 1306/3700 @ 1.21

ill try for more later cause im too lazy


----------



## oicwutudidthar

according to gpuz, only one of my 780ti's goes up to 1.212vcore, the other wont go past 1.2vcore, both are using skynets zotac bios.

any ideas?


----------



## rick19011

When using afterburner to overclock my Gigabyte Windforce 780ti, core voltage goes up to +100 shouldn't it display 1.212 ? Confused.


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rick19011*
> 
> When using afterburner to overclock my Gigabyte Windforce 780ti, core voltage goes up to +100 shouldn't it display 1.212 ? Confused.


Its an Offset voltage. Which doesn't do as much good because under load it'll drop a bit. The best thing I was able to do was flash the skynet bios and use evga precision which will display the voltagebto be applied.

Are you on stock bios? What's your core voltage under load?


----------



## rick19011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> Its an Offset voltage. Which doesn't do as much good because under load it'll drop a bit. The best thing I was able to do was flash the skynet bios and use evga precision which will display the voltagebto be applied.
> 
> Are you on stock bios? What's your core voltage under load?


yeah EVGA precision allows me to reach 1.212v when flashed with the skynet bios, what power target in EVGA precision are you using because I have not seen much mentioned on what to use???


----------



## wh0kn0ws

I know this is the owners club of these cards and this prolly isnt the place to ask, but I figured this would be the best place to ask. I'm considering upgrading my 660's in sli to one of these cards. My 660's perform awesome in bf4, I average 100 fps on ultra no msaa. In your opinion would you do the upgrade? Would my seasonic x650 be able to power this card with a hefty overclock on my i5-2500k? Sorry again for posting this question here.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> I know this is the owners club of these cards and this prolly isnt the place to ask, but I figured this would be the best place to ask. I'm considering upgrading my 660's in sli to one of these cards. My 660's perform awesome in bf4, I average 100 fps on ultra no msaa. In your opinion would you do the upgrade? Would my seasonic x650 be able to power this card with a hefty overclock on my i5-2500k? Sorry again for posting this question here.


Honestly I would not upgrade, wait till Maxwell Comes out as well as broadwell and haswell-e and upgrade then or upgrade the previos gen for cheaper...


----------



## kalleklovn12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> I know this is the owners club of these cards and this prolly isnt the place to ask, but I figured this would be the best place to ask. I'm considering upgrading my 660's in sli to one of these cards. My 660's perform awesome in bf4, I average 100 fps on ultra no msaa. In your opinion would you do the upgrade? Would my seasonic x650 be able to power this card with a hefty overclock on my i5-2500k? Sorry again for posting this question here.


I changed to a Asus GXT 780Ti from my 670 in SLI. I've never looked back. The card is amazing. I say GO FOR IT!


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> This is for ref but when I tested my ref at 1.21 under load it would go up to 1.23. You would solder on to where it says nvdd monitoring looking at the pic the positive goes on the right negative on the left


Thanks, I suppose it's possible to measure at the back? I'm not planning on soldering anything, unless I've done other things that already voided warranty.

But I suppose that's not necessary. Thanks again.







.


----------



## kakakakaka

So, guys, I wanted to share this with you. I have the Gainward Phantom, non-reference 8-phase (2x 8pin), custom cooler (3 fans behind the heatsink).
I did some modifications to it. I've changed the paste, I now applied Icy Diamond 7. I've placed rings under each screw, to be able to fully tighten the heatsink (Before it was kind of loose by design, so i've added some pressure to it). With those two things by itself I've managed to gain somewhat around 11/12 degrees.
Then, I modded my case. Not a looker, but more practical. Made a funnel from the bottom of my case, directly to the intake of my heatsink, so only "cold" air goes in, not recycled air from within the case. That gained me some more degrees C. In order for that to be possible, I had to place the PSU outside the case. And have 2 12cm fans at the bottom blowing inwards directly to the videocard. And at the sidepanel I have a 14 cm Noctua fan, blowing the hot air of the videocard back out, so it won't heat up my CPU some more. See my pics.

I went from STOCK: 1111mhz boost (1.075V) at about 72 degrees
to OVERCLOCKED: 1320mhz no-boost (1.212V) at about 57-58 degrees.

That's a 14 degrees C difference, and that OC Versus Stock. I'm very satisfied!! Now I need a more stable voltage to go higher. But hey, that's been said earlier, this card already is a monster, and more than 30% OC is already freaking great! But, with all things, you get used to it and want more







.




Also, idle temps are very low now. Of course it depends on the amient temp (mine is about 20 degrees, but with my case under the table I think it will quickly rise a few degrees).
idle of 20-21 is common, so basically just above amient temp.

I also wrote a little batch script, combined with Nvidia Inspector, to force the videocard at the lowest powerstate, (p8) and even at lower clockspeeds (200mhz in stead of 324mhz). Didn't have any problems with it yet (3 screens), only with the new BETA driver from Nvidia, doesn't work to force, giving me corrupted screen on digital displays. I've adressed the issue to Nvidia.


----------



## oicwutudidthar

according to gpuz, only one of my 780ti's goes up to 1.212vcore, the other wont go past 1.2vcore, both are using skynets zotac bios.

any ideas?


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oicwutudidthar*
> 
> according to gpuz, only one of my 780ti's goes up to 1.212vcore, the other wont go past 1.2vcore, both are using skynets zotac bios.
> 
> any ideas?


both the same gpu's? Maybe gpu-z is wrong, tried another tool to log the voltages?


----------



## fredocini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> I know this is the owners club of these cards and this prolly isnt the place to ask, but I figured this would be the best place to ask. I'm considering upgrading my 660's in sli to one of these cards. My 660's perform awesome in bf4, I average 100 fps on ultra no msaa. In your opinion would you do the upgrade? Would my seasonic x650 be able to power this card with a hefty overclock on my i5-2500k? Sorry again for posting this question here.


what resolution monitor are you running? i am planning on getting a 1440p monitor as my next purchase and it is the only reason why i went with the 780 ti. i used to run 770 SLI so similar situation to you, but i was able to sell them at a very good price and get my money back.

if you will be staying at 1080p, i would just wait. if you plan on going 1440p or 144hz then do it! i LOVE my 780 ti and will be getting another in the future









your psu should be enough as long as ur not running heavy over clocks on both the cpu and gpu


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> I know this is the owners club of these cards and this prolly isnt the place to ask, but I figured this would be the best place to ask. I'm considering upgrading my 660's in sli to one of these cards. My 660's perform awesome in bf4, I average 100 fps on ultra no msaa. In your opinion would you do the upgrade? Would my seasonic x650 be able to power this card with a hefty overclock on my i5-2500k? Sorry again for posting this question here.


Well, I previously owned 2x 580's, which is about the same performance as your SLI setup. Only difference was the memory. I upgraded to this single GPU 780Ti, because I thought it was worth it. And only because the card has so much OC potential. And in the future when prices drop, and people start upgrading, I'll buy a second hand, second 780Ti for SLI. To me that is concidered a decent upgrade. But, of course, If you are happy with your current setup and are doubting wether you should spend the money, I should wait and do the same as I do, wait for people to start selling their 780ti's at a reasonably lower price and buy 2 at once. But then you'll have to upgrade your PSU for sure.
I think your current PSU will suffice with just a single 780 Ti, but don't know about OC potential. Mine, at best OC, with custom BIOS, i got about MAX (calculated) powerdraw: 350watt (250 TDP stock). And combined with your CPU OC'ed, that shouldn't be a problem. I Ran my 580 SLI with a decent OC of 900mhz, and my CPU OC'ed to 4.2ghz (i7 860) and it ran just fine. (850Watt PSU)

Single GPU is supposed to be smoother in experience, but so far I've not really noticed any difference (except when running in windowed mode (Heaven for example)). Nvidia Drivers are pretty decent nowadays


----------



## fredocini

Alright. i've found a good OC to live by... stickin to 1305/3800 @ 1.21v...

Now one quick question, if i leave my card @ these clocks and voltage will it be safe? the card will downclock when not being used anyways and will only boost when in game so i dont think much harm can be done unless im mistaken.

temps hit 75C max and is on the stock reference cooler


----------



## FreeElectron

Which 780 Ti is good for overclocking and also has a nice cooler?
I am currently trying to chose between the following



Spoiler: Gigabyte GTX 780 Ti GHZ GV-N78TGHZ-3GD




Gigabyte GTX 780 Ti GHZ GV-N78TGHZ-3GD



Gigabyte GeForce GTX 780 Ti GHz Edition WindForce 3X 3GB GDDR5 (GV-N78TGHZ-3GD Rev. 1.0) at EK's Cooling Configurator
Review: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 780 Ti GHz Edition at Hexus






Spoiler: EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Dual Classified w/ EVGA ACX Cooler




EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Dual Classified w/ EVGA ACX Cooler


EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Classified ACX Cooler 3GB GDDR5 (03G-P4-2888) at EK's Cooling Configurator
Review: EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Classified at Hexus


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Which 780 Ti is good for overclocking and also has a nice cooler?
> I am currently trying to chose between the following
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Gigabyte GTX 780 Ti GHZ GV-N78TGHZ-3GD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gigabyte GTX 780 Ti GHZ GV-N78TGHZ-3GD
> 
> 
> 
> Gigabyte GeForce GTX 780 Ti GHz Edition WindForce 3X 3GB GDDR5 (GV-N78TGHZ-3GD Rev. 1.0) at EK's Cooling Configurator
> Review: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 780 Ti GHz Edition at Hexus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Dual Classified w/ EVGA ACX Cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Dual Classified w/ EVGA ACX Cooler
> 
> 
> EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Classified ACX Cooler 3GB GDDR5 (03G-P4-2888) at EK's Cooling Configurator
> Review: EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Classified at Hexus


EVGA classy cards are always very popular. Also can't go wrong with EVGA's warranty service


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakakakaka*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So, guys, I wanted to share this with you. I have the Gainward Phantom, non-reference 8-phase (2x 8pin), custom cooler (3 fans behind the heatsink).
> I did some modifications to it. I've changed the paste, I now applied Icy Diamond 7. I've placed rings under each screw, to be able to fully tighten the heatsink (Before it was kind of loose by design, so i've added some pressure to it). With those two things by itself I've managed to gain somewhat around 11/12 degrees.
> Then, I modded my case. Not a looker, but more practical. Made a funnel from the bottom of my case, directly to the intake of my heatsink, so only "cold" air goes in, not recycled air from within the case. That gained me some more degrees C. In order for that to be possible, I had to place the PSU outside the case. And have 2 12cm fans at the bottom blowing inwards directly to the videocard. And at the sidepanel I have a 14 cm Noctua fan, blowing the hot air of the videocard back out, so it won't heat up my CPU some more. See my pics.
> 
> I went from STOCK: 1111mhz boost (1.075V) at about 72 degrees
> to OVERCLOCKED: 1320mhz no-boost (1.212V) at about 57-58 degrees.
> 
> That's a 14 degrees C difference, and that OC Versus Stock. I'm very satisfied!! Now I need a more stable voltage to go higher. But hey, that's been said earlier, this card already is a monster, and more than 30% OC is already freaking great! But, with all things, you get used to it and want more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I have got a modified BIOS for Gainward GTX 780 Ti Phantom *(not listed in the first post, yet).* Modded it myself, to the same as the other Skyn3t BIOSes. If anyone with a Phantom videocard needs one, PM me. It's stable. But of course, at your own risk.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Also, idle temps are very low now. Of course it depends on the amient temp (mine is about 20 degrees, but with my case under the table I think it will quickly rise a few degrees).
> idle of 20-21 is common, so basically just above amient temp.
> 
> I also wrote a little batch script, combined with Nvidia Inspector, to force the videocard at the lowest powerstate, (p8) and even at lower clockspeeds (200mhz in stead of 324mhz). Didn't have any problems with it yet (3 screens), only with the new BETA driver from Nvidia, doesn't work to force, giving me corrupted screen on digital displays. I've adressed the issue to Nvidia
> 
> 
> .


You should have looked a bit more, i have been sending PM's to all that asked since yesterday and my brother posted it almost a day ago!



Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You should have looked a bit more, i have been sending PM's to all that asked since yesterday and my brother posted it almost a day ago!
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


My apologies!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakakakaka*
> 
> So, guys, I wanted to share this with you. I have the Gainward Phantom, non-reference 8-phase (2x 8pin), custom cooler (3 fans behind the heatsink).
> I did some modifications to it. I've changed the paste, I now applied Icy Diamond 7. I've placed rings under each screw, to be able to fully tighten the heatsink (Before it was kind of loose by design, so i've added some pressure to it). With those two things by itself I've managed to gain somewhat around 11/12 degrees.
> Then, I modded my case. Not a looker, but more practical. Made a funnel from the bottom of my case, directly to the intake of my heatsink, so only "cold" air goes in, not recycled air from within the case. That gained me some more degrees C. In order for that to be possible, I had to place the PSU outside the case. And have 2 12cm fans at the bottom blowing inwards directly to the videocard. And at the sidepanel I have a 14 cm Noctua fan, blowing the hot air of the videocard back out, so it won't heat up my CPU some more. See my pics.
> 
> I went from STOCK: 1111mhz boost (1.075V) at about 72 degrees
> to OVERCLOCKED: 1320mhz no-boost (1.212V) at about 57-58 degrees.
> 
> That's a 14 degrees C difference, and that OC Versus Stock. I'm very satisfied!! Now I need a more stable voltage to go higher. But hey, that's been said earlier, this card already is a monster, and more than 30% OC is already freaking great! But, with all things, you get used to it and want more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Also, I have got a modified BIOS for Gainward GTX 780 Ti Phantom (not listed in the first post, yet). Modded it myself, to the same as the other Skyn3t BIOSes. If anyone with a Phantom videocard needs one, PM me. It's stable. But of course, at your own risk.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, idle temps are very low now. Of course it depends on the amient temp (mine is about 20 degrees, but with my case under the table I think it will quickly rise a few degrees).
> idle of 20-21 is common, so basically just above amient temp.
> 
> I also wrote a little batch script, combined with Nvidia Inspector, to force the videocard at the lowest powerstate, (p8) and even at lower clockspeeds (200mhz in stead of 324mhz). Didn't have any problems with it yet (3 screens), only with the new BETA driver from Nvidia, doesn't work to force, giving me corrupted screen on digital displays. I've adressed the issue to Nvidia.


I was going to pm you bit I decide not to. Just to you know if you want to share or build your own bios create your own thread and share it.

Hijack my work and bios and post it here is pure bs to me.

Yeah I'm not polite and I'm not going to be. Do you know why? Yeah I lost I mean we lost a good member of my crew zawarudo. I wish you have some respect with me but looks like you don't . you are not the first and not going to bw the last. As i said share your stuff at your own not here in my thread. I just want a bit of respect that's all i want. Like my brother quoted you, I posted it days ago now you clone it. And do me a favor don't pm me as you did before asking me how you was doing with your files. Also you mentioned you was doing it for personal use.

Now you show up doing this? How dare you?


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I was going to pm you bit I decide not to. Just to you know if you want to share or build your own bios create your own thread and share it.
> 
> Hijack my work and bios and post it here is pure bs to me.
> 
> Yeah I'm not polite and I'm not going to be. Do you know why? Yeah I lost I mean we lost a good member of my crew zawarudo. I wish you have some respect with me but looks like you don't . you are not the first and not going to bw the last. As i said share your stuff at your own not here in my thread. I just want a bit of respect that's all i want. Like my brother quoted you, I posted it days ago now you clone it. And do me a favor don't pm me as you did before asking me how you was doing with your files. Also you mentioned you was doing it for personal use.
> 
> Now you show up doing this? How dare you?


First of all, I'm deeply sorry for your loss, I didn't know that! I can understand your frustration, but I was only trying to help out. Not trying to Hijack any of your work. Seemed to me that you had a very busy schedule, so I tried it myself. Once again, only trying to help. But If you see this as a hijack of your work, I'm sorry, but that was definitely not my intention!
And as for promoting it as my own, I should have picked my words better. Again, just tried to help out others. And why then would I send it over to your brother if my intentions were to disrespect you? I'm sorry, but just randomly shouting anger towards someone you think might possibly even just a little disrespect you shows a lack of respect yourself. But I can understand that you are angry because of all of this. And I sincerely apologise for any sign of disrespect.

I wish you all the strength in your loss... sincerely. And again, my apologies.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakakakaka*
> 
> Thanks, I suppose it's possible to measure at the back? I'm not planning on soldering anything, unless I've done other things that already voided warranty.
> 
> But I suppose that's not necessary. Thanks again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


No there is no way to test it with a multi meter on therear of the pcb only way is to solder onto the cap. When I tested the voltage with sky bios no mods at 1.21v under full load such as valley and 3dmark the voltage would go as high as 1.23v


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> No there is no way to test it with a multi meter on therear of the pcb only way is to solder onto the cap. When I tested the voltage with sky bios no mods at 1.21v under full load such as valley and 3dmark the voltage would go as high as 1.23v


Ok, thanks







. Then I''ll leave it as it is and settle for now. don;t want to go into soldering yet.


----------



## IMI4tth3w

Alright guys, spent this evening going to the girlfriends house to set up her new desk and more importantly, install the G10 on her gtx 780 ti SC w/ACX

Corsair H90 140mm AIO cooler
92mm Noctua PWM fan on the G10 Bracket
140mm Noctua PWM radiator fan on the 140mm radiator

this bracket is no easy task to install thats for sure. And i don't know about the other 780 Ti cards, but the SC w/ACX has a plate very similar to a back plate that is inbetween the circuit board and the cooler that seems to attach to the VRMS for cooling. Sadly without modifying this bracket, the G10 cooler would NOT fit. It was actually the corsair h90 water cooler that had clearance issues. i may look into trimming some of the bracket and re installing it as i am a fan of having better vrm cooling capability. also didn't get a chance to wire up one of the sabertooth heat probes to the vrm like i wanted. just ran out of time.

but i was able to get about 10 minutes of valley benchmark going on stock speeds and the temp did not dare go over 42*C. inbetween scenes i would see it drop to 39*C for the brief second the screen went black thats how well this thing cools.

can't wait till this weekend to go back and try out some nice overclocking. i was having really good luck with it with just the ACX cooler so it will be nice to see how well it OC's now.

and best of all, who doesn't want a watercooled GPU for under $100 (although i spent a little more opting for Noctua fans)

G10 bracket gets a thumbs up from me. although they seriously could have made the screws a little bit longer that go through the card for mounting. i mean like 1-2mm would have made a huge difference. and you have to be careful when tightening it down as it doesn't ever get snug or you'll see some bending going on.

one last thing to note, the hoses on my H90 were just BARELY long enough as the only mounting place i was left with in my Corsair 500R was on the bottom intake. wasn't able to ziptie the hoses neatly to the bracket as they wouldn't be long enough.

only pics i got a chance to take

this part of the bracket is where the clearance issues arrived. the 4 screw holes need to be removed for the h90 cold plate to fit on the die.


----------



## Camberwell

Hey guys, I see a lot of you own or have owned both the GTX 780 and the GTX 780 Ti so I'm hoping for some objective advice.

I currently have an Asus GTX 680 DirectCu II oc'd to 1250MHz and a 3770k @ 4.5GHz, and this has been fine for BF4 on Ultra at 1200p. However, I have just upgraded to a Korean Qnix 1440p which sits at 120Hz, so of course I can't run anywhere near the same settings!

I'm on a bit of a budget but I figure can squeeze an Asus GTX 780 DirectCu II. The reason for going for the same DirectCu II cooler is that I have a very quiet setup. Thing is, I have a chance to buy a nearly new MSI GTX 780 Ti for the same money, but it's a reference model.

I guess my main question is, how loud are these reference coolers (especially compared to a DirectCu II), and is it the extra noise worth it for the added performance?


----------



## oicwutudidthar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakakakaka*
> 
> both the same gpu's? Maybe gpu-z is wrong, tried another tool to log the voltages?


what other tool should I try


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oicwutudidthar*
> 
> what other tool should I try


GPU-z, -> sensors tab


----------



## oicwutudidthar

thats what I was using lol

-edit, after a reboot, it says both gpus are only going up to 1.2 (using msi ab beta 18, set voltage to +100)

is the llc causing this? do I need to do the disable hack?


----------



## pbvider

Last night I was using the sky bios,today I`ve shutdown the pc for a little cleaning and when I`ve start it again my cand won`t post,bricked card,a GTX 780 Ti,pls help!I can`t manage to unbrick it again,I`ve tried DOS flash,everything,nothing works,pls help!


----------



## pbvider

This is how my card looks like now: http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/14/02/06/23h.png
Also my soundcard is not seen by my motherboard....what is up with that?


----------



## VSG

Relevant article to 780Ti owners: http://techreport.com/review/25995/first-look-amd-mantle-cpu-performance-in-battlefield-4/2


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> Hey guys, I see a lot of you own or have owned both the GTX 780 and the GTX 780 Ti so I'm hoping for some objective advice.
> 
> I currently have an Asus GTX 680 DirectCu II oc'd to 1250MHz and a 3770k @ 4.5GHz, and this has been fine for BF4 on Ultra at 1200p. However, I have just upgraded to a Korean Qnix 1440p which sits at 120Hz, so of course I can't run anywhere near the same settings!
> 
> I'm on a bit of a budget but I figure can squeeze an Asus GTX 780 DirectCu II. The reason for going for the same DirectCu II cooler is that I have a very quiet setup. Thing is, I have a chance to buy a nearly new MSI GTX 780 Ti for the same money, but it's a reference model.
> 
> I guess my main question is, how loud are these reference coolers (especially compared to a DirectCu II), and is it the extra noise worth it for the added performance?


Imo it would be better to go for the 780 Ti, as you will appreciate the extra performance, especially with that snazzy monitor.
I have a 780 Ti with the reference cooler, although it's on water now, the reference cooler is really well made, and wasn't too loud when I first tested the card. It also has the advantage of exhausting the heat out of the case, unlike the DCII coolers.


----------



## pbvider

C`mon,I need some help guyz..how can I unbrick my card?


----------



## fredocini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Imo it would be better to go for the 780 Ti, as you will appreciate the extra performance, especially with that snazzy monitor.
> I have a 780 Ti with the reference cooler, although it's on water now, the reference cooler is really well made, and wasn't too loud when I first tested the card. It also has the advantage of exhausting the heat out of the case, unlike the DCII coolers.


^ This

especially since youre using 1440p resolution there will be a pretty good performance increase with the 780 ti. im currently running a reference cooler evga superclocked 780 ti and it is absolutely wonderful. when on idle you can't hear it at all... the only time i can hear it is when i blast my fans up to 100%. im currently running 1306/3800 on the stock cooler and it never hits 75 degrees celcius. go for the 780ti hands down


----------



## pbvider

Is this normal?


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pbvider*
> 
> C`mon,I need some help guyz..how can I unbrick my card?


Your card worked before shutting it off to clean it? If so Then how is it a bad flash. Did u try and reseat the card or checked what u might have screwed up cleaning your computer. Seems like people do more bad then good when that happens.
if its bad flash u need to use internal graphics or another gpu in main slot with bad card in another slot. And flash the card back to stock.


----------



## pbvider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Your card worked before shutting it off to clean it? If so Then how is it a bad flash. Did u try and reseat the card or checked what u might have screwed up cleaning your computer. Seems like people do more bad then good when that happens.
> if its bad flash u need to use internal graphics or another gpu in main slot with bad card in another slot. And flash the card back to stock.


I did flash the card back to original vbios,before the cleaning the card worked just fine,after I`ve put the card back it stoped working,also now my motherboard don`t see my soundcard,could it be that I`ve manage to break the motherboard?But ?I don`t see how...


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pbvider*
> 
> I did flash the card back to original vbios,before the cleaning the card worked just fine,after I`ve put the card back it stoped working,also now my motherboard don`t see my soundcard,could it be that I`ve manage to break the motherboard?But ?I don`t see how...


Sounds like u got some issues. How do u know ur sound card isnt beimg seen? Are u able to get into your motherboard bios? And if so what vid card are u using. U need to share some more info if u expect some help. What exactly is happening


----------



## pbvider

I`m using an i7 2600k and a Asrock extreme 4,z77 chipset,and in bios I have an sistem browser and I can see the vga but I don`t see the soundcard.now I`m using the iGPU...I`ve put the SS of what is happening...


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pbvider*
> 
> I`m using an i7 2600k and a Asrock extreme 4,z77 chipset,and in bios I have an sistem browser and I can see the vga but I don`t see the soundcard.now I`m using the iGPU...I`ve put the SS of what is happening...


looks like a bad bios flash possily. Read the procedures and follow them or even use some ezflash program some use. I dont think your flashing the bios correctly


----------



## pbvider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> looks like a bad bios flash possily. Read the procedures and follow them or even use some ezflash program some use. I dont think your flashing the bios correctly


I was using nvflash like this:
nvflash --protectoff
nvflash -4 -5 -6 bios.rom
thats it,what I`m doing wrong here?


----------



## Lonestar166

Hi folks. I am new to this forum and was looking for some input. I am getting ready for a new build. I already have my three MSI GTX780Ti Gaming cards for a tri-sli setup, but I don't see many folks running tri-sli. Anybody got any input or helpful advice, or better yet, some pics? Thanks.


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Imo it would be better to go for the 780 Ti, as you will appreciate the extra performance, especially with that snazzy monitor.
> I have a 780 Ti with the reference cooler, although it's on water now, the reference cooler is really well made, and wasn't too loud when I first tested the card. It also has the advantage of exhausting the heat out of the case, unlike the DCII coolers.


Thanks very much, I was leaning towarda the Ti, you've helped me decide


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Relevant article to 780Ti owners: http://techreport.com/review/25995/first-look-amd-mantle-cpu-performance-in-battlefield-4/2


So, if I'm reading that correctly, if your running a decent processor, mantle won't be very beneficial.


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> ^ This
> 
> especially since youre using 1440p resolution there will be a pretty good performance increase with the 780 ti. im currently running a reference cooler evga superclocked 780 ti and it is absolutely wonderful. when on idle you can't hear it at all... the only time i can hear it is when i blast my fans up to 100%. im currently running 1306/3800 on the stock cooler and it never hits 75 degrees celcius. go for the 780ti hands down


Thanks, you've helped too, 780 Ti it is


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Imo it would be better to go for the 780 Ti, as you will appreciate the extra performance, especially with that snazzy monitor.
> I have a 780 Ti with the reference cooler, although it's on water now, the reference cooler is really well made, and wasn't too loud when I first tested the card. It also has the advantage of exhausting the heat out of the case, unlike the DCII coolers.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks very much, I was leaning towarda the Ti, you've helped me decide
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> ^ This
> 
> especially since youre using 1440p resolution there will be a pretty good performance increase with the 780 ti. im currently running a reference cooler evga superclocked 780 ti and it is absolutely wonderful. when on idle you can't hear it at all... the only time i can hear it is when i blast my fans up to 100%. im currently running 1306/3800 on the stock cooler and it never hits 75 degrees celcius. go for the 780ti hands down
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, you've helped too, 780 Ti it is
Click to expand...

Good choice! Let us know how the 780 Ti works out for you.
This is a good thread for info, and if you decide to try Sky's bios, it rocks.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lonestar166*
> 
> Hi folks. I am new to this forum and was looking for some input. I am getting ready for a new build. I already have my three MSI GTX780Ti Gaming cards for a tri-sli setup, but I don't see many folks running tri-sli. Anybody got any input or helpful advice, or better yet, some pics? Thanks.


I'd love to see pics of your setup. There are very few tri-SLI here at OCN.

I assume you are running multi monitor as well?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pbvider*
> 
> This is how my card looks like now: http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/14/02/06/23h.png
> Also my soundcard is not seen by my motherboard....what is up with that?


Considering you can still see the card it's not dead, whatever vBIOS you're trying to flash appears to be wrong for the card or just wrong. Try another flash with different vBIOS.


----------



## pbvider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Considering you can still see the card it's not dead, whatever vBIOS you're trying to flash appears to be wrong for the card or just wrong. Try another flash with different vBIOS.


Thx for the input;could it be that my motherboard is having an issue?


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pbvider*
> 
> I was using nvflash like this:
> nvflash --protectoff
> nvflash -4 -5 -6 bios.rom
> thats it,what I`m doing wrong here?


Have you tried doing the same routine again? And have you double checked that you're using the correct BIOS file?

-4 -5 -6 is not necessary, unless you try to flash a BIOS that has a different vendor ID or a bios from a completely different card. If you were to flash from just a different vendor (only advisable if you know they are compatible) you should only use -6. Otherwise, leave it.
And try sticking the card in another PCIe slot, without powercables attached, then flash them again, shut down your pc, place them back in their original slot and attach powercables.


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oicwutudidthar*
> 
> thats what I was using lol
> 
> -edit, after a reboot, it says both gpus are only going up to 1.2 (using msi ab beta 18, set voltage to +100)
> 
> is the llc causing this? do I need to do the disable hack?


Hi, which tool are you running trying to apply voltages? Afterburner is not a good choice for the 780Ti. You'd better use EVGA Precision X to adjust voltage. Or some different tool by your own vendor. Afterburner is not quite compatible with 780Ti's. Or at least set AB beta 18 to MSI Extended (i believe) in the settings. But better use EVGA Precision X. Then read again using GPU-z or just precision X.


----------



## pbvider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakakakaka*
> 
> Have you tried doing the same routine again? And have you double checked that you're using the correct BIOS file?
> 
> -4 -5 -6 is not necessary, unless you try to flash a BIOS that has a different vendor ID or a bios from a completely different card. If you were to flash from just a different vendor (only advisable if you know they are compatible) you should only use -6. Otherwise, leave it.
> And try sticking the card in another PCIe slot, without powercables attached, then flash them again, shut down your pc, place them back in their original slot and attach powercables.


Thx for the advice,but is not working...I`m using the original vbios,I think is a problem from my MB because my soundcard is not listed in Bios on system browser and it is not working.


----------



## pbvider

And now I go this:
I really don`t know what the hell is going on with my card/PC!!


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pbvider*
> 
> Thx for the advice,but is not working...I`m using the original vbios,I think is a problem from my MB because my soundcard is not listed in Bios on system browser and it is not working.


that's too bad. Tried placing a different card in the pcie slot yet? Or flashing your motherboard BIOS? Clear CMOS, remove battery etc. PSU off and then hold the powerbutton (of your case/mobo) for a minute +, to completely empty all remaining current. Etc.


----------



## pbvider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakakakaka*
> 
> that's too bad. Tried placing a different card in the pcie slot yet? Or flashing your motherboard BIOS? Clear CMOS, remove battery etc. PSU off and then hold the powerbutton (of your case/mobo) for a minute +, to completely empty all remaining current. Etc.


I`ve tried all above,all that remains is to try the hammer to see how is going.


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pbvider*
> 
> And now I go this:
> I really don`t know what the hell is going on with my card/PC!!


Hi, I must say that I've had similar issues with my card. After a while my pc would boot with black screen and my card wasn't recognised, or, with a questionmark in device manager etc. Turned out, after a long while of searching (!!) that my card didn't quite fit in my motherboard, and due to its weight, it slowly started to hang down a bit, not making enough contact with the PCIe slot. In the beginning it was at random, then it occurred more frequently. Now I've used tie-wraps to hold the card in place, preventing it from bending down due to the weight.
Not saying yours might as well, BUT, you never know, try holding it up very tightly and reboot, see what happens.

EDIT: This also occurred in different PCIe slots, so it was independent of the slots. Maybe these 780's are just a tad to thin for some MoBo's..


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pbvider*
> 
> I`ve tried all above,all that remains is to try the hammer to see how is going.


Just try to keep your cool. Nothing is ever really broken until everything is ruled out. There's always a solution







.


----------



## pbvider

I`m soo cool right now,u can`t even imagine,








ok so the card is not working,but why doesn`t the MB see my soundcard?it is a pci soundcard,and asus xonar dx.


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pbvider*
> 
> I`m soo cool right now,u can`t even imagine,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok so the card is not working,but why doesn`t the MB see my soundcard?it is a pci soundcard,and asus xonar dx.


PCI or PCIe? Maybe you've turned off/on PCI Plug & play in your mobo BIOS? Tried the card in a different computer?


----------



## pbvider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakakakaka*
> 
> PCI or PCIe? Maybe you've turned off/on PCI Plug & play in your mobo BIOS? Tried the card in a different computer?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pbvider*
> 
> I`m soo cool right now,u can`t even imagine,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok so the card is not working,but why doesn`t the MB see my soundcard?it is a pci soundcard,and asus xonar dx.


It is PCIExpress 2.0 x1 and the ?MB don`t have PCI plug&play option,and I don`t have another PC...


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pbvider*
> 
> It is PCIExpress 2.0 x1 and the ?MB don`t have PCI plug&play option,and I don`t have another PC...


Ah, okay, never mind then, that's only for older PCI cards. Well, honestly I don't know, but if I were you I wouldn't stop searching until you get to the bottom of it. Sure it's not a software thing? Tried disabling the onboard GPU, what do you get? Black screen while booting? Or doesn't it boot at all? I'm going to sleep in a moment, hopefully someone else is able to help you, or you are able to help yourself.


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pbvider*
> 
> It is PCIExpress 2.0 x1 and the ?MB don`t have PCI plug&play option,and I don`t have another PC...


Have you read my reply about my videocard not fitting my PCIe slots correctly? Tried that? Of not, read back and try. Good night, sleep tight.


----------



## pbvider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakakakaka*
> 
> Ah, okay, never mind then, that's only for older PCI cards. Well, honestly I don't know, but if I were you I wouldn't stop searching until you get to the bottom of it. Sure it's not a software thing? Tried disabling the onboard GPU, what do you get? Black screen while booting? Or doesn't it boot at all? I'm going to sleep in a moment, hopefully someone else is able to help you, or you are able to help yourself.


M8,trust me I~ve tried everything and I believe is the MB,disabling onboard GPU don`t let me boot,black screen,no signal to vga,stuff like that...


----------



## Lonestar166

I am still piecing together my build. I may have run into a road block. Sli setup with the MSI GTX 780 Ti Gaming is a no brainier with the usual flexible sli bridge. But tri sli may be an issue due to the height of the metal plates on the coolers. I don't think I will be able to use the typical hard 3 way bridge as I don't believe it will clear the cooler frame. Has anybody been down this road yet with the MSI cards?


----------



## pbvider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakakakaka*
> 
> Have you read my reply about my videocard not fitting my PCIe slots correctly? Tried that? Of not, read back and try. Good night, sleep tight.


I`m using an CM Haf XB so the card sit tight,that is not the problem,I believe is the MB,I`ve seen a lot off ppl complaining about it,the pci slots,also is funny how the card was ok before I~ve remved frm the slot and after I`ve put it back there was no signal.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pbvider*
> 
> M8,trust me I~ve tried everything and I believe is the MB,disabling onboard GPU don`t let me boot,black screen,no signal to vga,stuff like that...


You need to somehow try another pcie vid card with ur current motherboard or try ur vid card in a different computer to somehow narrow things down.
I


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pbvider*
> 
> M8,trust me I~ve tried everything and I believe is the MB,disabling onboard GPU don`t let me boot,black screen,no signal to vga,stuff like that...


Have you tried a "Clear CMOS"? resetting your bios is the first step, from what you describe is a bios problem or a faulty motherboard, could also have shorted something when you cleaned the case!
Remove the card and the sound card! you should have a button to reset the bios on the back of your motherboard! If you dont see it, or dont have it, look in the manual and youll have to do it by shorting a jumper (its described in the manual) Unplug all the PSU cables and disconnect the PSU too from the main for 5mn!
Reconnect the and cables the cards! power up the PSU and start your system again!
If this doesnt fix at least the sound card not being detected, then im afraid its time to RMA that board!

Fill your SIG with your RIG, it helps US to help YOU!








You have a link in my SIG!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

Do you have any of the PCIE Dip switches on your motherboard? maybe during cleaning you knocked some of them off.


----------



## Lonestar166

I am getting ready for a new build, and have purchased three MSI GTX 780Ti Gaming cards to use in tri sli. I am currently running two cards in sli in my old system
while I put together the new rig.
The metal back plate on the cards that house the cooling units is quite high and blocking access to the sli connections
using the standard 3 way sli bridge. Is there such a thing as a flexible 3 way bridge, can I use 3 separate single sli bridges, or have I totally
wasted my money buying a third card?


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lonestar166*
> 
> I am getting ready for a new build, and have purchased three MSI GTX 780Ti Gaming cards to use in tri sli. I am currently running two cards in sli in my old system
> while I put together the new rig.
> The metal back plate on the cards that house the cooling units is quite high and blocking access to the sli connections
> using the standard 3 way sli bridge. Is there such a thing as a flexible 3 way bridge, can I use 3 separate single sli bridges, or have I totally
> wasted my money buying a third card?


As far as I know, you can use 2 Single SLI bridges (One on each finger) for 3 way SLI. But I may be wrong


----------



## Lonestar166

Thanks Funkmetal. Are you suggesting 1 ribbon from card one to card two, and 1 ribbon from card two to card three?
Does anybody know if this will work? Thanks.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lonestar166*
> 
> Thanks Funkmetal. Are you suggesting 1 ribbon from card one to card two, and 1 ribbon from card two to card three?
> Does anybody know if this will work? Thanks.


Exactly, I should have explained it a bit easier I guess









Even if you do try it, the only bad thing that can happen honestly is it wont be able to turn on Tri-SLI but it should be fine


----------



## Magical Eskimo

So my 780Ti is on its way to Germany to be replaced by EVGA for coil whine







bit of a shame I have to pay for postage which was £21 but its a small price to pay for a replacement for a graphics card which most other manufacturers would even replace.


----------



## egoistsummer

I' m really sorry for my bad English) I need some help...I've got gigabyte 780ti ghz edition,ASIC 78,1. It works without problems with basic settings of acceleration.but if I increase the frequency of core up to at least 40... The driver doesn't even work with using benches in hevane. May be someone has a similar videocard and someone have tried to install bios by skynet for the ordinary gigabyte 780 ti windforce with unlocked strain. Is there any risk?the algorithm of work of fans is not that different.unfortunately,there is no special cracked bios for 780 ti ghz edition yet...(


----------



## grifftech

Heya all, got a question.

I just got my system up and running and I have my GTX 780ti underwater and I must be doing something wrong as I am getting a score of 1550ish in Unigine Valley on Extreme HD at 1920 x 1080P. It says my average FPS is around 33 and I am seeing others with the same setup at like 77 FPS. . I had my EVGA Precision X cranked, with power at 104% and both offsets were at like +400 and I was still running at 35c during the test. I must be doing something wrong.

Please help a noob


----------



## grifftech

LOL, figured it out! The one tweak I skipped made ALL the difference!.. I was running benchmark without first hitting Enter through each scene in non benchmark mode.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grifftech*
> 
> Heya all, got a question.
> 
> I just got my system up and running and I have my GTX 780ti underwater and I must be doing something wrong as I am getting a score of 1550ish in Unigine Valley on Extreme HD at 1920 x 1080P. It says my average FPS is around 33 and I am seeing others with the same setup at like 77 FPS. . I had my EVGA Precision X cranked, with power at 104% and both offsets were at like +400 and I was still running at 35c during the test. I must be doing something wrong.
> 
> Please help a noob


I don't care much for benchmarks, but what is the temp on your GPU now that you're watercooling it?


----------



## grifftech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> I don't care much for benchmarks, but what is the temp on your GPU now that you're watercooling it?


I have my card clocked to 1150 GPU and 2000 Mem and when running Unigine Valley in Extreme HD the card never goes over 39C


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grifftech*
> 
> I have my card clocked to 1150 GPU and 2000 Mem and when running Unigine Valley in Extreme HD the card never goes over 39C


Why not push your card a bit? 1150 on water is really low. Most guys with the reference cooler are pushing harder than that!


----------



## Lonestar166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Exactly, I should have explained it a bit easier I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if you do try it, the only bad thing that can happen honestly is it wont be able to turn on Tri-SLI but it should be fine


Yes, but I don't want a third card sitting there doing nothing. If I cannot get it running in tri sli, I have wasted good money on a third card for nothing. Still no answers from MSI. Will this setup work in a 3 way sli configuration using the MSI GTX 780 Ti Gaming cards? I need to find a solution or work around due to the high metal back plate blocking the sli connections on the MSI GTX 780 Ti Gaming cards. Hopefully some one can give me a definitive answer or solution. Many thanks.

TriSLIsetup.jpg 21k .jpg file


----------



## grifftech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Why not push your card a bit? 1150 on water is really low. Most guys with the reference cooler are pushing harder than that!


Yeah, I have just started. This is my first time OC a GPU so I am taking my time and reading all the stuff here and such.


----------



## grifftech

I have seen screenshots of peopled Precision X showing power up to 150%, mine only goes to 106%. How do you get it to go higher?


----------



## error-id10t

They use a different vBIOS.. if all you're after is increase is TDP then first make sure to check if that 106% is actually a problem for you (I think it's ~330W?).


----------



## grifftech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> They use a different vBIOS.. if all you're after is increase is TDP then first make sure to check if that 106% is actually a problem for you (I think it's ~330W?).


I don't think it is, I was just mainly curious.

What are good OC numbers for this card with water?


----------



## error-id10t

It'll depend on the lottery, did you win etc. Just push the card but keep an eye on the TDP.. you don't want to be throttled by it.


----------



## grifftech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> It'll depend on the lottery, did you win etc. Just push the card but keep an eye on the TDP.. you don't want to be throttled by it.


I am new to this so forgive the dumb questions, how do I monitor the TDP while increasing the OC? Also what program do you recommend to test the stability of the OC?


----------



## skupples

780Ti club, I need some help... Does anyone happen to have a photo of the bottom side of their EK block? (the cold plate cooling surface area)


----------



## 1bool

Hi,

Would skyn3t be willing to modify my MSI Twin Frozer Gaming edition BIOS?

I have tried the MSI and reference skyn3t BIOSes but they prevent any modification of vcore. Also vcore and clockspeed remain higher in 2D mode than they should.

The MSI Gaming edition has 1.21V unlocked so I really just need the TDP to be unlocked in my BIOS.

What are the chances of getting him to mod my BIOS? I think it would make a good addition to the BIOSes on the front page of this thread!


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 780Ti club, I need some help... Does anyone happen to have a photo of the bottom side of their EK block? (the cold plate cooling surface area)





Excuse the background, I'm watching my son while dinner is being prepared.

Hope this is what you needed. If you need more, or with a better camera and higher detail, just ask.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> To anyone who's purchased a *reference* 780 Ti from Asus or EVGA: Could you please tell me what sort of packaging they used inside the box? Eg. plastic clamshell, that layered foam stuff etc.
> 
> Also, if you got an EVGA one, did it have EVGA or NVIDIA branding on the bottom of teh PCB?


My evga card came in the plastic clamshell in box packaging, and the bottom of card, by the pcie slot says evga.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> Thanks, when did you purchase it?


About a week ago, and I have another coming from a step-up that will ship out to me this coming week. I'll let you know on that one also if you'd like.


----------



## sgs2008

Looks I got a fairly poor pair. wont go more than 1135mhz on the core clock and 3600 on the memory sigh. I have the gigabyte windforce OCs


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the background, I'm watching my son while dinner is being prepared.
> 
> Hope this is what you needed. If you need more, or with a better camera and higher detail, just ask.


Thx Jim... I haven't been keeping up on my blocks, so this + what Derick told me answered my question. EK pushed out a second revision block that fits all three GK110 cards, & from Stren's site, the bigger VRM channel doesn't give any better cooling, though it does report slightly lower core clocks, which I guess is due to it being slightly less restrictive thx to the larger VRM channel area.

+1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1bool*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Would skyn3t be willing to modify my MSI Twin Frozer Gaming edition BIOS?
> 
> I have tried the MSI and reference skyn3t BIOSes but they prevent any modification of vcore. Also vcore and clockspeed remain higher in 2D mode than they should.
> 
> The MSI Gaming edition has 1.21V unlocked so I really just need the TDP to be unlocked in my BIOS.
> 
> What are the chances of getting him to mod my BIOS? I think it would make a good addition to the BIOSes on the front page of this thread
> 
> 
> !


pretty low tbh. Though, if you just want TDP increased you could probably figure it out your self in Kepler Bios Tweeker.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Thx Jim... I haven't been keeping up on my blocks, so this + what Derick told me answered my question. EK pushed out a second revision block that fits all three GK110 cards, & from Stren's site, the bigger VRM channel doesn't give any better cooling, though it does report slightly lower core clocks, which I guess is due to it being slightly less restrictive thx to the larger VRM channel area.
> 
> +1
> pretty low tbh. Though, if you just want TDP increased you could probably figure it out your self in Kepler Bios Tweeker.


Glad to help @skupples


----------



## 1bool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> +1
> pretty low tbh. Though, if you just want TDP increased you could probably figure it out your self in Kepler Bios Tweeker.


The problem is that KBT doesn't correctly modify TDP.

I could use a Hex editor. Does anybody know what value I should be searching for? Is it 106? 265?

Thanks


----------



## skupples

Above my pay grade, sorry. Hex edit is definitely the best method, if you know what to change.


----------



## 1bool

Well had a quick look through, I can't find 106 or 265. There is probably an offset. If somebody could give me some pointers, I could probably do it.

If KBT actually worked, it would be easy to see what had changed in the BIOS but if KBT worked, I wouldn't need to do this


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1bool*
> 
> Well had a quick look through, I can't find 106 or 265. There is probably an offset. If somebody could give me some pointers, I could probably do it.
> 
> If KBT actually worked, it would be easy to see what had changed in the BIOS but if KBT worked, I wouldn't need to do this


Just don't go stepping on Skyn3ts toes.







this is his thread and all!!!


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lonestar166*
> 
> Hi folks. I am new to this forum and was looking for some input. I am getting ready for a new build. I already have my three MSI GTX780Ti Gaming cards for a tri-sli setup, but I don't see many folks running tri-sli. Anybody got any input or helpful advice, or better yet, some pics? Thanks.



I hate this pic.. reminds me how I need to finish my sleeving and all the odds and ends.
I have tri sli I actually have 4 but one is dead due to my own fault. I have the ref blower style there running in 1200s on air will be under there own loop soon finishing buying parfs so my gpus have ghere own water loop and my cpu ram and motherboard have itz own.


----------



## Jolly91

I flashed the Gigabyte Windforce 3X BIOS and it works. No Boost, and adjustment Voltage.

The Problem is, the Voltage is 1,087-1,075v at Load, and when I get -100mv, or +25mv I allways get 1.075mv. GPU-Z, MSI Afterburner and EVGA Precision X says the same. 1.075mv. When I choice in NVIDIA Inspector, i can see -100 till + 237,5mv. Also I tried -50mv and it run without Problems in Unigine Heaven. GPU-Z, say´s 1.075mv. Then I tried -100mv and i can see, that the Voltage on the Transistor was to low.









It was 1.075mv, because i had 72°C. With the stock BIOS i get 1.150mhz by 1.1875mv.

Now i flashed back to the Stock Bios.


----------



## pbvider

S
omeone can tell me how to erase EEPROM,because I cant` flash the card back to original bios,it gives me this error:


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pbvider*
> 
> S
> omeone can tell me how to erase EEPROM,because I cant` flash the card back to original bios,it gives me this error:


disable eeprom. --protectoff in nvflash, option #1 in EZ3FLash.


----------



## pbvider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> disable eeprom. --protectoff in nvflash, option #1 in EZ3FLash.


I did,I can flash the card,restart the pc but in device manager the card is with ! sign and also in gpuz it doesn`t show the shader,clock,etc and the bios fiilename...I don`t know what more to do!


----------



## pbvider

I`m also using the original bios that come with the card but I still can`t make it like before,help!!!


----------



## pbvider

I`ve notice something strabge,when I flash the card GPU-z looks like this: 

but when I use the command nvflash -b backup.rom my GPU-z looks like this: 
Why is happening like this?


----------



## skupples

are you fully restarting the system after flashing? shut down, wait a few seconds, cold boot?

It's almost impossible to break the EEPROM/bios chip. They have a rating of thousands of flashes.


----------



## Jolly91

Okay, when i get um with the Voltage, the P2 State was going up, so i downloadet Gigabyte OC Guru II and i had a minimum Voltage of 0,975v (P2 I think), when i increase that, it get up, and by +0,125v i get 1,100v. That´s it.


----------



## pbvider

Nothing works,I don`t know what do do more,I use flash like this:
nvflash --protectoff
nvflash -4 -5 -6 GK110.rom
and then I wait and restart the PC,but the bios is not on the vga..I don`t know what I`m doing wrong.I`ve also did the flash from DOS and windows,nothing seems to work.
My nvflash commands are not in order?
What other methods are to flash a vga bios?


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pbvider*
> 
> Nothing works,I don`t know what do do more,I use flash like this:
> nvflash --protectoff
> nvflash -4 -5 -6 GK110.rom
> and then I wait and restart the PC,but the bios is not on the vga..I don`t know what I`m doing wrong.I`ve also did the flash from DOS and windows,nothing seems to work.
> My nvflash commands are not in order?
> What other methods are to flash a vga bios?


have you tried just dropping the ROM file onto the nvflash.exe in file explorer?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marvin82

Is there a Skynet Bios for the Asus DCU II OC?







Can you maybe create one?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marvin82*
> 
> Is there a Skynet Bios for the Asus DCU II OC?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you maybe create one?


Is the card on air or water? Just curious.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marvin82*
> 
> Is there a Skynet Bios for the Asus DCU II OC?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you maybe create one?


Check the original post of the thread. (post #1). It contains bios for pretty much every GPU known to man. I'm pretty sure you will find what you are looking for. The OP contains a massive wealth of information & bios.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pbvider*
> 
> Nothing works,I don`t know what do do more,I use flash like this:
> nvflash --protectoff
> nvflash -4 -5 -6 GK110.rom
> and then I wait and restart the PC,but the bios is not on the vga..I don`t know what I`m doing wrong.I`ve also did the flash from DOS and windows,nothing seems to work.
> My nvflash commands are not in order?
> What other methods are to flash a vga bios?


I would try using EZ3Flash, follow the directions, rename the bios you want to use as X.rom... Make sure you disable eeprom (should stay disabled after the first disable unless it's been re-enabled) and also make sure you run "idmismatch" the idmissmatch code will allow other manufacturers bios to be flashed to your card. All of this can be found in the original post, or in occamrazor's sig.


----------



## Marvin82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Is the card on air or water? Just curious.


@Air (stock cooler)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Check the original post of the thread. (post #1). It contains bios for pretty much every GPU known to man. I'm pretty sure you will find what you are looking for. The OP contains a massive wealth of information & bios.


I looked on the first page. Since there are only for the reference PCB
The DCU II is not Reference


----------



## Nano2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgs2008*
> 
> Looks I got a fairly poor pair. wont go more than 1135mhz on the core clock and 3600 on the memory sigh. I have the gigabyte windforce OCs


I also had a windforce oc, it boosted to 1150 out of the box but at that speed it wasn't even stable in BF4. So I sent it back and now the shipping company lost it... Fun times...
Anyway, I don't know what Gigabyte are doing but I think they are taking too many chances selling too many OC cards...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nano2k*
> 
> I also had a windforce oc, it boosted to 1150 out of the box but at that speed it wasn't even stable in BF4. So I sent it back and now the shipping company lost it... Fun times...
> Anyway, I don't know what Gigabyte are doing but I think they are taking too many chances selling too many OC cards...


I agree completely, we have had several at the store that weren't game stable out of the box from them. Send them back to gigabyte, they just sent them back saying they work just fine, but in four different systems, they crash the drivers in bf4 and cod:ghosts, so we sent them back again, they replaced them for us, and the new cards have THe SAME ISSUE, so we put in evga SC 780Ti reference cards, and OC to match, zero issues. Gigabyte=fail on the windforce.


----------



## skupples

EVGA 4LIFE.


----------



## overclockFrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marvin82*
> 
> Is there a Skynet Bios for the Asus DCU II OC?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you maybe create one?


I may buy the Asus GTX780TI DCU II OC too. On this modified GTX780TI, I have a few questions :

1.What is the maximum TDP limit ? 106 % ?
2. What is the maximum GPU voltage ? 1.212 V ?
3. Can the VRM temperature be monitored ?
4. Can the memory voltage increased ?
5. What is the memory brand ?

I checked every web review but none knows how to thoroughly test such a card.

Thanks.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockFrance*
> 
> I may buy the Asus GTX780TI DCU II OC too. On this modified GTX780TI, I have a few questions :
> 
> 1.What is the maximum TDP limit ? 106 % ?
> 2. What is the maximum GPU voltage ? 1.212 V ?
> 3. Can the VRM temperature be monitored ?
> 4. Can the memory voltage increased ?
> 5. What is the memory brand ?
> 
> I checked every web review but none knows how to thoroughly test such a card.
> 
> Thanks.


1. Yes
2. Yes
3. Doubtful
4. No
5. Hynix or Elpida


----------



## overclockFrance

OK, thank you.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockFrance*
> 
> I may buy the Asus GTX780TI DCU II OC too. On this modified GTX780TI, I have a few questions :
> 
> 1.What is the maximum TDP limit ? 106 % ?
> 2. What is the maximum GPU voltage ? 1.212 V ?
> 3. Can the VRM temperature be monitored ?
> 4. Can the memory voltage increased ?
> 5. What is the memory brand ?
> 
> I checked every web review but none knows how to thoroughly test such a card.
> 
> Thanks.


*1.What is the maximum TDP limit ? 106 % ?*

_Stock bios 106%, modded bios 200/300% Afterburner or Precision will get you 600W max TDP
Read my article about TDP below:_


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_*"The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB gets its reading from the VRM´s!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)"*_



*2. What is the maximum GPU voltage ? 1.212 V ?*

_Yes, stock will get you a max 1,200V or even lower depending on the PMW and leakage of your card._

*3. Can the VRM temperature be monitored ?*

_Reference cards, no! All non-reference cards have VRM temperature monitoring!_

*4. Can the memory voltage increased ?*

_No, again only non-reference *premium* cards have memory and voltage adjustments: Classifieds and lightnings! Almost all other non reference standard cards have both voltage and memory adjustments but lack the user control management as the premium cards have, non reference has no way of controlling memory voltage increase as the memory voltage controller has no I2C interface!_

*5. What is the memory brand ?*

_Samsung (Very good on air/water, Excellent under LN2), hynix (Excelent on air/water, Very good under LN2) and Elpida (meh), pray you wont get Elpida!







_

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## overclockFrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 1.What is the maximum TDP limit ? 106 % ?
> 
> _Stock bios 106%, modded bios 200/300% Afterburner or Precision will get you 600W max TDP
> Read my article about below:_
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _*"The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
> "TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL
> 
> 
> 
> (where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)
> 
> Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:
> 
> 
> 
> It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB gets its reading from the VRM´s!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
> The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
> Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
> YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
> Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
> It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP:
> 
> aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)"*_
> 
> 
> 
> 2. What is the maximum GPU voltage ? 1.212 V ?
> 
> _Yes, stock will get you a max 1,200V or even lower depending on the PMW and leakage of your card._
> 
> 3. Can the VRM temperature be monitored ?
> 
> _Reference cards, no! All non-reference cards have VRM temperature monitoring!_
> 
> 4. Can the memory voltage increased ?
> 
> _No, again only non-reference *premium* cards have memory and voltage adjustments: Classifieds and lightnings! Almost all other non reference standard cards have both voltage and memory adjustments but lack the user control managenet as the premium cards have, non reference has no way of controlling memory voltage increase as the memory voltage controller has no I2C interface!_
> 
> 5. What is the memory brand ?
> 
> _Samsung (Very good on air/water, Excellent under LN2), hynix (Excelent on air/water, Very good under LN2) and Elpida (meh), pray you wont get Elpida!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Thank you for this detailed answer. But if I want to go beyond the 106 % TDP limit, I would need a custom bios for the ASUS GTX 780TI DC2 OC because it is not a reference card ?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> *1.What is the maximum TDP limit ? 106 % ?*
> 
> _Stock bios 106%, modded bios 200/300% Afterburner or Precision will get you 600W max TDP
> Read my article about TDP below:_
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _*"The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
> "TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL
> 
> 
> 
> (where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)
> 
> Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:
> 
> 
> 
> It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB gets its reading from the VRM´s!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
> The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
> Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
> YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
> Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
> It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP:
> 
> aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)"*_
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What is the maximum GPU voltage ? 1.212 V ?*
> 
> _Yes, stock will get you a max 1,200V or even lower depending on the PMW and leakage of your card._
> 
> *3. Can the VRM temperature be monitored ?*
> 
> _Reference cards, no! All non-reference cards have VRM temperature monitoring!_
> 
> *4. Can the memory voltage increased ?*
> 
> _No, again only non-reference *premium* cards have memory and voltage adjustments: Classifieds and lightnings! Almost all other non reference standard cards have both voltage and memory adjustments but lack the user control management as the premium cards have, non reference has no way of controlling memory voltage increase as the memory voltage controller has no I2C interface!_
> 
> *5. What is the memory brand ?*
> 
> _Samsung (Very good on air/water, Excellent under LN2), hynix (Excelent on air/water, Very good under LN2) and Elpida (meh), pray you wont get Elpida!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


DCU2 is never a reference PCB. It depends on how much effort Asus wants to put into their design as to whether VRM monitoring will be possible.

As if elpida is any worse than hynix... The staff at OCUK have previously tested the new batches of Hynix and Elpida used on 290/x's and Ti's and found 0 difference between their OC headroom


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockFrance*
> 
> Thank you for this detailed answer. But if I want to go beyond the 106 % TDP limit, I would need a custom bios for the ASUS GTX 780TI DC2 OC because it is not a reference card ?


Yes, DC2 is not a reference card, you will need a modded bios!

EDIT: Apparently the DCU does not have temperature monitoring although it has support through the DIGI+ ASP1212 voltage controller, ASUS stepped on the ball on this one,
Memory is SK Hynix and carry the model number H5GQ2H24AFR-R2C!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> DCU2 is never a reference PCB. It depends on how much effort Asus wants to put into their design as to whether VRM monitoring will be possible.
> 
> As if elpida is any worse than hynix... The staff at OCUK have previously tested the new batches of Hynix and Elpida used on 290/x's and Ti's and found 0 difference between their OC headroom


The problem with any online "staff" reviews is that most if not all are biased towards some "sponsors" (and lets not talk about some "privileged" sites that get golden samples from those "sponsors" far from the retail product and "review" something that we will never get) so i always read them with a bucket of salt!









All the feedback i know and get is Elpida is a very bad Oc'er but there is also bad Samsung and bad Hynix: but Elpida seems to get much more low OC percentage than Samsung and Hynix!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## fleetfeather

Not sure how there can be any bias when they claim that memory chips from two manufacturers which are randomly used on all reference cards for both AMD and NV overclock the same within a margin of error.

That's pretty much as wide of a scope as you can get, with the least possible sampling error and opportunity for deliberate bias.

Everyone is entitled to their opinions of course.


----------



## overclockFrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yes, DC2 is not a reference card, you will need a modded bios!
> The problem with any online "staff" reviews is that most if not all are biased towards some "sponsors" (and lets not talk about some "privileged" sites that get golden samples from those "sponsors" far from the retail product and "review" something that we will never get) so i always read them with a bucket of salt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the feedback i know and get is Elpida is a very bad Oc'er but there is also bad Samsung and bad Hynix: but Elpida seems to get much more low OC percentage than Samsung and Hynix!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


And if I buy the ASUS GTX 780 TI DC2 card, do you think that skyn3t will have enough time to modify its bios to increase the TDP limit ?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Not sure how there can be any bias when they claim that memory chips from two manufacturers which are randomly used on all reference cards for both AMD and NV overclock the same within a margin of error.
> 
> That's pretty much as wide of a scope as you can get, with the least possible sampling error and opportunity for deliberate bias.
> 
> *Everyone is entitled to their opinions of course*.


Exactly! that's why i don't trust any "site" reviews even when they dont seem biased, i rather trust *your* reviews instead anytime!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockFrance*
> 
> And if I buy the ASUS GTX 780 TI DC2 card, do you think that skyn3t will have enough time to modify its bios to increase the TDP limit ?


We have little time now, i cant promise any deadlines but PM me with your bios when you have the card!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## overclockFrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Exactly! that's why i don't trust any "site" reviews even when they dont seem biased, i rather trust *your* reviews instead anytime!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have little time now, i cant promise any deadlines but PM me with your bios when you have the card!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


OK, thanks.


----------



## xGTx

Guys, Which clocks do you think are the max. recommended(regarding temps) for a reference stock cooled 780Ti? I got a MSI ref. one with 74.6% ASIC quality and hynix mem, and it won't let me go higher than +200 core +90/100 mem(artifacts) either because it may not be a good clocker or perhaps due to stock cooling not being able to cope with the heat?


----------



## Marvin82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Exactly! that's why i don't trust any "site" reviews even when they dont seem biased, i rather trust *your* reviews instead anytime!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have little time now, i cant promise any deadlines but PM me with your bios when you have the card!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


That sounds good. I would also like a Bios for my DCU II OC? So the original bios I can upload tomorrow.


----------



## arvidab

Installed a WB on my 780Ti yesterday. Fired it up and temps look very, 44C at load. But I then realized I missed a couple of thermal pads, wasn't there on the ref cooler but looked at the instructions today and found that I should have put some here too:



How bad is it not to have pads there? I guess they get a little air flow from the ref but now pretty much nothing. Do I need to tear my loop down?


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Installed a WB on my 780Ti yesterday. Fired it up and temps look very, 44C at load. But I then realized I missed a couple of thermal pads, wasn't there on the ref cooler but looked at the instructions today and found that I should have put some here too:
> 
> 
> 
> How bad is it not to have pads there? I guess they get a little air flow from the ref but now pretty much nothing. Do I need to tear my loop down?


They are in the instructions for a reason. I'd not take the risk and just replace it, without tearing your whole loop apart, try to remove just the waterblock. ( I have no idea if this is possible, new to watercooling )


----------



## mxthunder

you should not run the card without those pads in place.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Installed a WB on my 780Ti yesterday. Fired it up and temps look very, 44C at load. But I then realized I missed a couple of thermal pads, wasn't there on the ref cooler but looked at the instructions today and found that I should have put some here too:
> 
> 
> 
> How bad is it not to have pads there? I guess they get a little air flow from the ref but now pretty much nothing. Do I need to tear my loop down?


The R22 inductors heat up pretty good and are prone to coil whining, so, its always advisable to put some thermal pads on them, don't forget the memory inductors R22 too (in yellow) they are burning on titans/780/780Ti due to excessive heat from long term overuse (mining and folding) but we do not know if its only that, so, its better to be safe than sorry!











Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## grifftech

I dont think the thermal pads that came with my XSPC Razor block and back plate are thick enough. I am thinking of tearing down the loop to replace them when I take out the CPU to delid it.

Any brand of pad and thickness you would recommend?


----------



## grifftech

Does the OccamRazor GK110 Advanced Guide apply to the 780Ti that is on the first page? I open it and it says Titan and 780


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grifftech*
> 
> I dont think the thermal pads that came with my XSPC Razor block and back plate are thick enough. I am thinking of tearing down the loop to replace them when I take out the CPU to delid it.
> 
> Any brand of pad and thickness you would recommend?


0,5mm!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grifftech*
> 
> Does the OccamRazor GK110 Advanced Guide apply to the 780Ti that is on the first page? I open it and it says Titan and 780


No, it doesn't on the LLC and Volt mod part including the Zawarudo's tool! The rest is OC of course, it applies to all GK110 cards!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## grifftech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 0,5mm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't on the LLC and Volt mod part including the Zawarudo's tool! The rest is OC of course, it applies to all GK110 cards!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


After sweaty palms and butterflies I flashed my BIOS and it is successful, it was really easy but it was my first time ever doing it especially to a $700 card







. Now onto the OC!!


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> They are in the instructions for a reason. I'd not take the risk and just replace it, without tearing your whole loop apart, try to remove just the waterblock. ( I have no idea if this is possible, new to watercooling )


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> you should not run the card without those pads in place.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> The R22 inductors heat up pretty good and are prone to coil whining, so, its always advisable to put some thermal pads on them, don't forget the memory inductors R22 too (in yellow) they are burning on titans/780/780Ti due to excessive heat from long term overuse (mining and folding) but we do not know if its only that, so, its better to be safe than sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Sigh, I get on it then.









Thanks though, it would suck to see it blow up. I'll be sure to put some on R22 too.


----------



## grifftech

My ASIC


----------



## 50shadesofray

Has anyone really proven that asic quality makes a difference? i Can do +100mhz with boost enabled on my ACX of 63.4% And i see people with higher asic and lower clocks. Seems like asic is completely irrelevant to overclockability. Mind you i wasnt even unstable and didnt feel like pushing further, so i may be able to do even more....


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *50shadesofray*
> 
> Has anyone really proven that asic quality makes a difference? i Can do +100mhz with boost enabled on my ACX of 63.4% And i see people with higher asic and lower clocks. Seems like asic is completely irrelevant to overclockability. Mind you i wasnt even unstable and didnt feel like pushing further, so i may be able to do even more....


Here is one of my articles on the matter:

_" ASIC score is more an indication for nvidia and amd and for us only a measure of leakage in our chips (thanks to W1zzard from TechPowerup for GPUz reading the chip's ASIC), its good to know the ASIC if youre going to run SLI because it want to have closely similar ASIC score on your cards because they will have similar voltages and you can clock/volt them together without having to go separate settings if you get big difference ASIC ( i.e: 60% - 80%)
@TSMC for nvidia and FAB1 for AMD, As the chips are removed from the substrate waffer, tested and fused with the voltage is reflected on the leakage of every chip

Originally Posted by Dave Baumann Product manager AMD
"Actually, it does the opposite! We scale the voltage based on leakage, so the higher leakage parts use lower voltage and the lower leakage parts use a higher voltage - what this is does narrow the entire TDP range of the product.

Everything is qualified at worst case anyway; all the TDP calcs and the fan settings are completed on the worst case for the product range"

A high leakage card operates at lower voltage to balance the otherwise higher power draw and temps. It will also overclock higher than what a low leakage card would. The problem is though, cards usually have a limit of voltage increase, i.e. say +150mV , which means AB could overvolt a 1.15V card to 1.3V, but a 1.1V card would crash above 1.25V.

A high leakage card is what you want if you do extreme OC, and you can keep the card cool (H20,LN2 etc.). Your mileage will vary of course, not all low VID cards are good OC cards, and not all high VID cards OC bad. It's a part of product binning, they try to fit in as many chips as possible to a similar ASIC spec.

From "the man" himself:

it's from the gpu silicon, and it's used to calculate the gpu voltage.

"bad" gpus get a higher voltage so they make the default clock. "good" gpus can do it with lower voltage

as you've seen in this thread, the scale for nvidia isnt perfect yet, so i'll apply some fixes once I have more data that suggests the typical ranges of gpu leakages

W1zzard - Techpowerup

So IMHO nothing is written in stone and you can take that to the bank!







"_

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *50shadesofray*
> 
> Has anyone really proven that asic quality makes a difference? i Can do +100mhz with boost enabled on my ACX of 63.4% And i see people with higher asic and lower clocks. Seems like asic is completely irrelevant to overclockability. Mind you i wasnt even unstable and didnt feel like pushing further, so i may be able to do even more....


Asic is pretty irrelevant to most overclocking. The lower asic with identical cards do seem to go farther for me with extreme cooling, but with normal cooling it really only seems to matter for the boost clock. The higher asic cards do tend to boost to a higher clock at given voltage, but then most here at OCN aren't sticking to stock.


----------



## RingingEars

Well I think I'll join the club...
Just bought the Gigsbyte 780 Ti and an EK copper/acrylic WB to go with. Time to change out the 670 sli


----------



## Poustic

Hi, few days ago someone said that he could put his gigabyte to 1.26v with oc guru so you asked his bios. Since then no news


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RingingEars*
> 
> Well I think I'll join the club...
> Just bought the Gigsbyte 780 Ti and an EK copper/acrylic WB to go with. Time to change out the 670 sli


Heh I did the same, my block's been here for few days now.. the TI Classy been sitting at Custom's since Saturday, didn't come today unfortunately! Just finished few benches so I can do easy comparisons, more interested at what level it can match the SLI (I'd be surprised if it matched them out of the box).


----------



## TTheuns

This Tuesday I am purchasing an MSI 780Ti. So I'll join the club then


----------



## Marvin82

So
The Bios From my Asus DCU II OC

http://www.file-upload.net/download-8605655/Original-DCUII-OC.rom.html


----------



## GTX780TI2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grifftech*
> 
> My ASIC


Nice ASIC score, my is 77,9% and I'm playing games and benchmarking at 1333MHz 1.212V

Some videos:
BF4 - http://www.filedropper.com/bf4max1080p
Valley - http://www.filedropper.com/valleyextreme13338000
3dmark 11 - http://www.filedropper.com/3dmark11extreme13338000

and online results in 3dmark 13 - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2419471

only Metro LL running max at 1280MHz 1.212V


----------



## darwing

quick question for you guys,

Which is better,

3x's GTX 780 OC 3GB GDDR5

or

2x's 780Ti's?

the price is around the same, how would the performance be?

In Canada we can get a

Zotac GeForce GTX 780 OC 3GB GDDR5 (ZT-70205-10P) $489 ($30 Discount) (3 = $1467)

ASUS GeForce GTX 780 Ti 3GB GDDR5 (GTX780TI-3GD5) $709 ($55 discount!) (2 = $1418)

All will be watercooled, and Overclocked which will yield the best performance?


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> quick question for you guys,
> 
> Which is better,
> 
> 3x's GTX 780 OC 3GB GDDR5
> 
> or
> 
> 2x's 780Ti's?
> 
> the price is around the same, how would the performance be?
> 
> In Canada we can get a
> 
> Zotac GeForce GTX 780 OC 3GB GDDR5 (ZT-70205-10P) $489 ($30 Discount) (3 = $1467)
> 
> ASUS GeForce GTX 780 Ti 3GB GDDR5 (GTX780TI-3GD5) $709 ($55 discount!) (2 = $1418)
> 
> All will be watercooled, and Overclocked which will yield the best performance?


Would this be for your Gold Rush build, or something else?
Idk what the performance numbers are for a direct comparison, but of course three 780's would yield more points in benchmarks, and higher fps in games. But, with three 780's, you're looking at more heat, complexity, and needing a third block.
Generally, three cards don't scale as well as two cards in sli. And your power requirements would be higher.
Also, there can be driver issues with tri-sli, and some games don't benefit from it at all.
I would prefer the 780 Ti sli setup.
Edit:
Just checked, that $709 CAD is a very good price for a 780 Ti, it currently converts to about $642 USD!


----------



## sporti

Is there a skyn3t Bios for the MSI 780TI Gaming ?

I think the MSI 780TI skyn3t Bios on Page 1 is for the Reference MSI Board, or ??


----------



## Marvin82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sporti*
> 
> Is there a skyn3t Bios for the MSI 780TI Gaming ?
> 
> I think the MSI 780TI skyn3t Bios on Page 1 is for the Reference MSI Board, or ??


The MSI Gaming is Based on the reference PCB so you can get this on Page 1


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sporti*
> 
> Is there a skyn3t Bios for the MSI 780TI Gaming ?
> 
> I think the MSI 780TI skyn3t Bios on Page 1 is for the Reference MSI Board, or ??


I have used the MSI Bios from the 1st page








1.212v and 1300MHz is kickass I can tell you








Only difference with the reference PCB is that they turned the PCI-Express connectors 'upside down' so that they wouldn't interfere with the cooling.


----------



## darwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Would this be for your Gold Rush build, or something else?
> Idk what the performance numbers are for a direct comparison, but of course three 780's would yield more points in benchmarks, and higher fps in games. But, with three 780's, you're looking at more heat, complexity, and needing a third block.
> Generally, three cards don't scale as well as two cards in sli. And your power requirements would be higher.
> Also, there can be driver issues with tri-sli, and some games don't benefit from it at all.
> I would prefer the 780 Ti sli setup.
> Edit:
> Just checked, that $709 CAD is a very good price for a 780 Ti, it currently converts to about $642 USD!


Yes this is for my Gold Rush Build







thank you for noticing























hmmm this changes a few things... the 780ti I was looking at was this one on Canadacomputers:

ASUS GeForce GTX 780 Ti 3GB GDDR5 (GTX780TI-3GD5)

crap. anyone else chime in? I received this and it appears as though 3 are a bit better without the overclocking of the 780's... but your right on all your other points as well.. scaling and drivers...

DG's Nerdy Story 780's

After reading that I may need to go with 3 290x's

$689 Club 3D Radeon R9 290X 4GB GDDR5 (CGAX-R929X8) for a 290x...


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> Yes this is for my Gold Rush Build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for noticing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm this changes a few things... the 780ti I was looking at was this one on Canadacomputers:
> 
> ASUS GeForce GTX 780 Ti 3GB GDDR5 (GTX780TI-3GD5)
> 
> crap. anyone else chime in? I received this and it appears as though 3 are a bit better without the overclocking of the 780's... but your right on all your other points as well.. scaling and drivers...
> 
> DG's Nerdy Story 780's
> 
> After reading that I may need to go with 3 290x's
> 
> $689 Club 3D Radeon R9 290X 4GB GDDR5 (CGAX-R929X8) for a 290x...


That article you linked has some serious issues... They indicate that that a single 780Ti vs two 780Ti only gives a 12 FPS increase in BF4at 1920x1080???? Not a chance. My FPS from one card to two almost doubled... Yet somehow their Crossfire 290x cards a 62FPS increase over a single card at the same resolution. I would not be surprised if Crossfire 290x pull away at 4k resolutions as they do tend to scale better at high res but I have no words for what they are demonstrating...

And how is it that 3 cards run slower than 2? Do these guys have a clue about how to configure SLI?

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/1920_zps8875ecbb.jpg.html


----------



## iTzHughie

Got my 780ti reference a week ago and forgot to post pics, will do so in a few days when I remove it from the rig. Went reference solely for the sexiness.

70% ASIC, stable at 1253 in Heaven, Valley, BF4 and FC3, Holy batman. Haven't tried going higher because I honestly don't feel like I need to. Maybe when i get bored one day.
I have to say, coming from a 7970 that has plagued me with problems from day one, and sounded like a jet engine even at 50% fan speed I'm extremely happy. My god, I can run 8x AA just for no reason at all.
Compared to the XFX 7970 I had, this card is beyond quiet. 100% RPM is quieter than my old card at 50% speed. It makes no sense, and there is 0% coil whine.

I can't see myself ever choosing AMD over Nvidia, now that I have experienced the king in all his glory. The flipping thing plays AMD branded games better than AMD's productsby far. Where they do that at??

All I need now is a 120hz 1440p monitor to actually put some load on this card.


----------



## howsut

I have a noob ? I just want to make sure im flashing the right bios. I have the evga 780ti sc, which is the correct bios to flash, the only sc bios I saw was for the acx cooler which I dnt have do I use the sc bios with the acx? or just the ref bios help would be appreciated thanks!!!!!


----------



## fredocini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *howsut*
> 
> I have a noob ? I just want to make sure im flashing the right bios. I have the evga 780ti sc, which is the correct bios to flash, the only sc bios I saw was for the acx cooler which I dnt have do I use the sc bios with the acx? or just the ref bios help would be appreciated thanks!!!!!


welcome! i have the same model as you! You just need to download the reference EVGA bios and flash from there. Happy overclocking!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liquidmetal14

Ok ladies and gents, I just got my 2 Gigabyte 780ti's (Windforce OC). This is as far as I could get with things running stable. By stable I mean getting through fire strike on extreme and also all 3 benchmarks on the high performance setting.










It's a modest OC but I wish I could go a little higher on the core. Temp target is 95C. What is a safe OC which would net me around 100mhz on the core? I know these already OC'd a bit from the reference but even with this OC temps don't go higher than 73C and that's with a conservative fan profile.


----------



## iluvkfc

I just got my Zotac 780 Ti reference model, in case I want to use the skyn3t BIOS, which one do I get? skyn3t-Ti-vBios.zip or skyn3t-Ti-vBios-Zotac.zip ?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iluvkfc*
> 
> I just got my Zotac 780 Ti reference model, in case I want to use the skyn3t BIOS, which one do I get? skyn3t-Ti-vBios.zip or skyn3t-Ti-vBios-Zotac.zip ?


GTX 780Ti Zotac
80.80.30.00.01

*GTX 780Ti Zotac*

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## iluvkfc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> GTX 780Ti Zotac
> 80.80.30.00.01
> 
> *GTX 780Ti Zotac*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Thanks, I will let you know how my overclocking goes.


----------



## Redeemer

is 1.21v safe for ref-cooling 24/7?


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redeemer*
> 
> is 1.21v safe for ref-cooling 24/7?


Yes


----------



## darwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> That article you linked has some serious issues... They indicate that that a single 780Ti vs two 780Ti only gives a 12 FPS increase in BF4at 1920x1080???? Not a chance. My FPS from one card to two almost doubled... Yet somehow their Crossfire 290x cards a 62FPS increase over a single card at the same resolution. I would not be surprised if Crossfire 290x pull away at 4k resolutions as they do tend to scale better at high res but I have no words for what they are demonstrating...
> 
> And how is it that 3 cards run slower than 2? Do these guys have a clue about how to configure SLI?
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/1920_zps8875ecbb.jpg.html


Yeah its definitely weird what they are putting out there... Im not to sure what that means...

anyways so you think 2x's 780ti vs 3x's 780 overclocked ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTzHughie*
> 
> Got my 780ti reference a week ago and forgot to post pics, will do so in a few days when I remove it from the rig. Went reference solely for the sexiness.
> 
> 70% ASIC, stable at 1253 in Heaven, Valley, BF4 and FC3, Holy batman. Haven't tried going higher because I honestly don't feel like I need to. Maybe when i get bored one day.
> I have to say, coming from a 7970 that has plagued me with problems from day one, and sounded like a jet engine even at 50% fan speed I'm extremely happy. My god, I can run 8x AA just for no reason at all.
> Compared to the XFX 7970 I had, this card is beyond quiet. 100% RPM is quieter than my old card at 50% speed. It makes no sense, and there is 0% coil whine.
> 
> I can't see myself ever choosing AMD over Nvidia, now that I have experienced the king in all his glory. The flipping thing plays AMD branded games better than AMD's productsby far. Where they do that at??
> 
> All I need now is a 120hz 1440p monitor to actually put some load on this card.


the xfx 7970 is a killer card to it on water and its overclock is unreal, Im using one right now and actually have two I can SLI... but am selling everything to finish my gold rush build which will take another 3 months of custom paint, powdercoating, cabling and modding


----------



## Redeemer

My ref EVGA 780TI is completely stock, how come after 30 mins of looping Valley my core clock is 543mhz? My case is well ventilated Switch 810 and PSU is OCZ ZX 1000w. My GPU temps never exceed 74c.


----------



## wstanci3

^Did you just reinstall drivers?


----------



## Bulvai

Howdy gentlemen. I'm waiting for my EVGA 780ti Classified to get delivered and want to get prepared for the OC'ing fun that I"m going to be having.

I was checking out the OP on the 1st page and didn't see a BIOS for the Classified version. Which BIOS should I use to disable Boost, raise TDP, etc.... ?

Also, and I may be a moron on this one, but I can't find a link to the Classified Voltage Tool so that I can really have some fun this weekend when it gets here. Can someone point me in the right direction?

Thanks and I'm sure I'll have more questions once the fun begins. I have a 7990 right now but it's on eBay because I got SICK AND TIRED of Crossfire issues. It's going to be nice to be back on the Green team after 4 years.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redeemer*
> 
> My ref EVGA 780TI is completely stock, how come after 30 mins of looping Valley my core clock is 543mhz? My case is well ventilated Switch 810 and PSU is OCZ ZX 1000w. My GPU temps never exceed 74c.


Are you using Valley itself to read clocks? If so, be aware it reports core clocks wrong with any bios that has boost enabled.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bulvai*
> 
> Howdy gentlemen. I'm waiting for my EVGA 780ti Classified to get delivered and want to get prepared for the OC'ing fun that I"m going to be having.
> 
> I was checking out the OP on the 1st page and didn't see a BIOS for the Classified version. Which BIOS should I use to disable Boost, raise TDP, etc.... ?
> 
> Also, and I may be a moron on this one, but I can't find a link to the Classified Voltage Tool so that I can really have some fun this weekend when it gets here. Can someone point me in the right direction?
> 
> Thanks and I'm sure I'll have more questions once the fun begins. I have a 7990 right now but it's on eBay because I got SICK AND TIRED of Crossfire issues. It's going to be nice to be back on the Green team after 4 years.


Congrats on ordering a great card.
Here's the place you want to be:
www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club


----------



## Bulvai

Thanks man.


----------



## iluvkfc

Ok after flashing skyn3t's BIOS I've tried some OCing on my Zotac 780 Ti reference and benched it. I cannot run 3DMark Fire Strike for some reason (I get a crash with Problem Event Name: CLR20r3, anyone know a fix?)

Anyway, I've done 3DMark 11 Extreme and Unigine Valley Extreme HD.
Here's a list of my scores:

3DMark 11: score/graphics score/clock offset
x5096 (4879) (0/0)
x6046 (5900) (250/0)
x6058 (5919) (250/250)
x6079 (5936) (260/0)
FAIL (260/250)
FAIL (260/500)
FAIL (275/0)
FAIL (300/0)

Valley: score/clock offset
2707 (0/0)
3156 (250/0)
3210 (250/250)
3172 (260/0)

Base core clock is 1020 and base memory clock is 3499 so +250 core = 1270, +260 core = 1279 and +250 memory = 3749

Is this a decent overclock and are these normal scores for such an overclock? And more importantly, how does this compare vs a stock 7990 (card I replaced with this 780 Ti)? I'm running an i5 2500k @ 4.3 btw, may explain the slightly low combined score for 3DMark. Also another question, I monitored volts during Valley benchmark using Rivatuner and it was stuck at 1.2V even though I specified 1.212V in Precision X. What do I have to do to get 1.212V to work properly and would this allow me to squeeze a few more MHz?


----------



## tribolex

I want to buy this week a evga classy 780ti from newegg or amazon because evga do not have it in store right now. If the classy and kingpin is in stock is it worth to buy a kingpin? Gamefps and valleyfps are the same. I want to set this card on water and want a 24/7 overclock


----------



## RaphLYC

is it normal that my giga ref 780ti card when running dual screen(hdmi + display port) when booting windows only one screen show up with win logo? and when i turn off one of the monitor went dark for a few second i dont get that when i use my r9 290


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaphLYC*
> 
> is it normal that my giga ref 780ti card when running dual screen(hdmi + display port) when booting windows only one screen show up with win logo? and when i turn off one of the monitor went dark for a few second i dont get that when i use my r9 290


Yes, the driver to enable the multimonitor function doesn't load till after windows does. Every multimonitor setup I've run whether nVidia or AMD has done that.


----------



## RaphLYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Yes, the driver to enable the multimonitor function doesn't load till after windows does. Every multimonitor setup I've run whether nVidia or AMD has done that.


but before i switch to 780ti my 290 boot with 2 screen i mean i can see win logo on both screen and when i turn on or off one monitor the other screen wont black for a second


----------



## RingingEars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaphLYC*
> 
> but before i switch to 780ti my 290 boot with 2 screen i mean i can see win logo on both screen and when i turn on or off one monitor the other screen wont black for a second


It's normal.
My 670 sli on triples only boots one screen.


----------



## TTheuns

Hey guys, welcome your latest member!


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bulvai*
> 
> Howdy gentlemen. I'm waiting for my EVGA 780ti Classified to get delivered and want to get prepared for the OC'ing fun that I"m going to be having.
> 
> I was checking out the OP on the 1st page and didn't see a BIOS for the Classified version. Which BIOS should I use to disable Boost, raise TDP, etc.... ?
> 
> Also, and I may be a moron on this one, but I can't find a link to the Classified Voltage Tool so that I can really have some fun this weekend when it gets here. Can someone point me in the right direction?
> 
> Thanks and I'm sure I'll have more questions once the fun begins. I have a 7990 right now but it's on eBay because I got SICK AND TIRED of Crossfire issues. It's going to be nice to be back on the Green team after 4 years.


Go to the classified thread and check the original post. Links to what you need should be there.

EDIT: The Classy controller is the old version in the OP. Grab the one here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/8960#post_21740125


----------



## RingingEars

Just out of curiosity...
Are the reference versions being discontinued already?


----------



## Bulvai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> Go to the classified thread and check the original post. Links to what you need should be there.
> 
> EDIT: The Classy controller is the old version in the OP. Grab the one here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/8960#post_21740125


Thanks brother. I'll be back when it's time to get down and dirty with my new toy.


----------



## clone38

Got a question for you lot,ive got the chance to buy a secondhand 3 month old EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified with a ASIC score of 61.3% should I leave it and not bother.

Thanks


----------



## Sped

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clone38*
> 
> Got a question for you lot,ive got the chance to buy a secondhand 3 month old EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified with a ASIC score of 61.3% should I leave it and not bother.
> 
> Thanks


If it's a good price, go for it. It seems that the ASIC score does not matter as much, especially when over clocking. My 780 Ti has an ASIC of 61.1%, and it is running at 1200 core on boost on 1.187v on stock bios.


----------



## clone38

Its about £110 cheaper than a new card over here in the UK i may just get a new one and buy the extra warranty from EVGA for the 5 years that way im safe.


----------



## BlueBox

Been following this thread for a while...

Firstly, my condolences on Zawarudo, I haven't done a photo, but I have put his name up there in the Firestrike Hall of Fame:

http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.1/3+gpu (no.16 for 3x GPUs) No 50 overall.

Just wanted to say thank you to Syn3t (and your whole team) for the effort you given to the whole Overclocking community.

If anyone still has questions on water cooling the 780 Ti or Tri Sli happy to give some input.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlueBox*
> 
> Been following this thread for a while...
> 
> Firstly, my condolences on Zawarudo, I haven't done a photo, but I have put his name up there in the Firestrike Hall of Fame:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.1/3+gpu (no.16 for 3x GPUs) No 50 overall.
> 
> Just wanted to say thank you to Syn3t (and your whole team) for the effort you given to the whole Overclocking community.
> 
> If anyone still has questions on water cooling the 780 Ti or Tri Sli happy to give some input.


Thank you for your thoughts and kindness! It has been though to loose such a wonderful person and a dear Friend!
On my Brothers behalf and mine i thank you!
Head out here and leave a message on his thread, we will keep it open: http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-ab-b18-team-skyn3ts-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool/0_100

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> Hey guys, welcome your latest member!


Did you just buy that on Marktplaats? I was looking at that one too!


----------



## iluvkfc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iluvkfc*
> 
> Ok after flashing skyn3t's BIOS I've tried some OCing on my Zotac 780 Ti reference and benched it. I cannot run 3DMark Fire Strike for some reason (I get a crash with Problem Event Name: CLR20r3, anyone know a fix?)
> 
> Anyway, I've done 3DMark 11 Extreme and Unigine Valley Extreme HD.
> Here's a list of my scores:
> 
> 3DMark 11: score/graphics score/clock offset
> x5096 (4879) (0/0)
> x6046 (5900) (250/0)
> x6058 (5919) (250/250)
> x6079 (5936) (260/0)
> FAIL (260/250)
> FAIL (260/500)
> FAIL (275/0)
> FAIL (300/0)
> 
> Valley: score/clock offset
> 2707 (0/0)
> 3156 (250/0)
> 3210 (250/250)
> 3172 (260/0)
> 
> Base core clock is 1020 and base memory clock is 3499 so +250 core = 1270, +260 core = 1279 and +250 memory = 3749
> 
> Is this a decent overclock and are these normal scores for such an overclock? And more importantly, how does this compare vs a stock 7990 (card I replaced with this 780 Ti)? I'm running an i5 2500k @ 4.3 btw, may explain the slightly low combined score for 3DMark. Also another question, I monitored volts during Valley benchmark using Rivatuner and it was stuck at 1.2V even though I specified 1.212V in Precision X. What do I have to do to get 1.212V to work properly and would this allow me to squeeze a few more MHz?


Anyone have any answer for this? Sorry I made it too long, basically I'm wondering if my card at +250/+250 (1270/3749) or +260/+0 (1279/3499) runs faster or slower than a stock-clocked 7990? Also, my voltage seems to be stuck at 1.2V, do you think I could increase clocks even further if I used 1.212V? Also I haven't played much with memory yet, I could probably push it more, what's a good overclock for Hynix memory?


----------



## marcov223

Hello everyone. I am trying to change my BIOS using the EZflash utility. I have renamed the ROM for my card which is the evga 780 ti ACX to x.rom as stated, disable the protection and then press 3 to update the BIOS. But it seems to not be changing anything? The version it gives me and the one it is updating to is the exact same, is it supposed to be like that?


----------



## iluvkfc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcov223*
> 
> Hello everyone. I am trying to change my BIOS using the EZflash utility. I have renamed the ROM for my card which is the evga 780 ti ACX to x.rom as stated, disable the protection and then press 3 to update the BIOS. But it seems to not be changing anything? The version it gives me and the one it is updating to is the exact same, is it supposed to be like that?


Have you restarted your computer? I don't know if it's necessary but I did and I got the new BIOS upon restart.


----------



## h2spartan

Well, I'm a part of the 780 ti family! My EVGA 780 ti sc acx just came in from amazon!

It has a decent asic score....



Hopefully that translates to decent overclocks on air because this bad boy is going in to an itx build I'm working on!









Edit: Looks like I need a new version of gpu-z lol


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> Did you just buy that on Marktplaats? I was looking at that one too!


That's the one! Small world. I made an offer and got contacted almost immediately. Picked it up today in Eindhoven. Only problem: I can't get in the club because I can't run CPU-Z, for I have not built the rest of my computer.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlueBox*
> 
> Been following this thread for a while...
> 
> Firstly, my condolences on Zawarudo, I haven't done a photo, but I have put his name up there in the Firestrike Hall of Fame:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.1/3+gpu (no.16 for 3x GPUs) No 50 overall.
> 
> Just wanted to say thank you to Syn3t (and your whole team) for the effort you given to the whole Overclocking community.
> 
> If anyone still has questions on water cooling the 780 Ti or Tri Sli happy to give some input.


Thank you too. If was not you and everyone else I should not be here. Also thank you to take zawarudo name as your honor it means a lot to us.

Once again thank you all.


----------



## h2spartan

My card is boosting up to 1163mhz core on stock and everything default value....Is this average for an SC model?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> My card is boosting up to 1163mhz core on stock and everything default value....Is this average for an SC model?


No, it's higher. Mine does 1124 mhz.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> No, it's higher. Mine does 1124 mhz.


okay thanks, ill take that as a good sign.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iluvkfc*
> 
> Anyone have any answer for this? Sorry I made it too long, basically I'm wondering if my card at +250/+250 (1270/3749) or +260/+0 (1279/3499) runs faster or slower than a stock-clocked 7990? Also, my voltage seems to be stuck at 1.2V, do you think I could increase clocks even further if I used 1.212V? Also I haven't played much with memory yet, I could probably push it more, what's a good overclock for Hynix memory?


If you go here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0

They have a google doc link in the first post that you can check your scores versus everyone else, the only 7990 single card run was a score of 3752 in valley 1.0


----------



## LionS7

That bios from the first post - GTX 780 Asus - 80.80.30.00.01
Is it for ASUS GTX 780 Ti DirectCU II ?


----------



## Redeemer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Are you using Valley itself to read clocks? If so, be aware it reports core clocks wrong with any bios that has boost enabled.


Using EVGA Precision, but now I am reinstalling drivers to see if that helps


----------



## grifftech

Well with the skyn3t BIOS on my my reference 780Ti on water I can get a stable 1246/1900. My temps are no where near an issue, they have never broke 38C, but anytime I try to turn up the core clock or memory clock anymore valley or 3DMark11 lock up and I get a display driver issue.

Would it benefit me to try an older driver? I have the newest one.

I would have figured heat would be what is holding me back but since I can't mess with the core voltage I think I am stuck. I am maxed at 200% power in AB.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grifftech*
> 
> Well with the skyn3t BIOS on my my reference 780Ti on water I can get a stable 1246/1900. My temps are no where near an issue, they have never broke 38C, but anytime I try to turn up the core clock or memory clock anymore valley or 3DMark11 lock up and I get a display driver issue.
> 
> Would it benefit me to try an older driver? I have the newest one.
> 
> I would have figured heat would be what is holding me back but since I can't mess with the core voltage I think I am stuck. I am maxed at 200% power in AB.


Yep you're stuck... I can't do much above 1250 either, not that it bothers me a whole lot since it's a beast of a card already, but 1300 stable would've been nice








Some of us do reach 1300, just the luck of the draw, but you don't just buy another card to see if it clocks better, not at these prices anyway


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grifftech*
> 
> Well with the skyn3t BIOS on my my reference 780Ti on water I can get a stable 1246/1900. My temps are no where near an issue, they have never broke 38C, but anytime I try to turn up the core clock or memory clock anymore valley or 3DMark11 lock up and I get a display driver issue.
> 
> Would it benefit me to try an older driver? I have the newest one.
> 
> I would have figured heat would be what is holding me back but since I can't mess with the core voltage I think I am stuck. I am maxed at 200% power in AB.


Are those numbers game stable as well?


----------



## LionS7

Some help with this question pls ?
Quote:


> That bios from the first post - GTX 780 Asus - 80.80.30.00.01
> Is it for ASUS GTX 780 Ti DirectCU II ?


----------



## grifftech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Are those numbers game stable as well?


At least with the games I play for now. GW2, Path of Exile, ESO beta, all with maxed settings


----------



## grifftech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Yep you're stuck... I can't do much above 1250 either, not that it bothers me a whole lot since it's a beast of a card already, but 1300 stable would've been nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of us do reach 1300, just the luck of the draw, but you don't just buy another card to see if it clocks better, not at these prices anyway


Well time to delid the 4770K and work on going highr than 4.5 with it.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grifftech*
> 
> At least with the games I play for now. GW2, Path of Exile, ESO beta, all with maxed settings


Then you got a pretty good card. Don't think too much about benchmark stability since you won't be running those the majority of your time


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grifftech*
> 
> Well with the skyn3t BIOS on my my reference 780Ti on water I can get a stable 1246/1900. My temps are no where near an issue, they have never broke 38C, but anytime I try to turn up the core clock or memory clock anymore valley or 3DMark11 lock up and I get a display driver issue.
> 
> Would it benefit me to try an older driver? I have the newest one.
> 
> I would have figured heat would be what is holding me back but since I can't mess with the core voltage I think I am stuck. I am maxed at 200% power in AB.


What Garret said. I'm one of the lucky ones that achieves 1300mhz on air, but I set it to 1295 just to be sure. But mine is not reference and has some voltagebump features to it that made the difference I guess. Driver failure and freezes are due to lack of voltage. Maybe because of heavy load it might cause the voltage to drop slightly (I believe it's called VDroop, don't know for sure) and then the driver resets. Only solution is to bump up the voltage, but that's not possible by design. Still a decent OC though! do you keep your VRM's cool as well? Don't know if that might help in stabilizing voltage.
I don;t know which role the PSU plays either. I tried connecting my card with 2x (2x6pin to 8 pin) cables, just to test. And it was much more unstable at these high frequencies than with normal 2x 6+2pin cables. I couldn't achieve these high clocks on basically 4x 6pin to 2x 8pin. So, maybe PSU voltage stability plays a role as well? Don't know..


----------



## Camberwell

I was looking at the MSI Gaming version, from the reviews I have read it uses a reference pcb - does this mean I could use the MSI custom bios in the OP?


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> I was looking at the MSI Gaming version, from the reviews I have read it uses a reference pcb - does this mean I could use the MSI custom bios in the OP?


Yes and yes (running that right now)


----------



## Pekestaffan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Yes and yes (running that right now)


but be aware of the insane fan speeds







and the different clocks in gpu-z..


----------



## Marvin82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LionS7*
> 
> Some help with this question pls ?


no its the reference pcb bios
Need a other


----------



## immppa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grifftech*
> 
> Well with the skyn3t BIOS on my my reference 780Ti on water I can get a stable 1246/1900. My temps are no where near an issue, they have never broke 38C, but anytime I try to turn up the core clock or memory clock anymore valley or 3DMark11 lock up and I get a display driver issue.
> 
> Would it benefit me to try an older driver? I have the newest one.
> 
> I would have figured heat would be what is holding me back but since I can't mess with the core voltage I think I am stuck. I am maxed at 200% power in AB.


So you are using afterburner? Please use evga precision x, because AB doesnt support 780ti.. and you cannot adjust the core voltage.

When i used AB my core voltage didnt go above 1.06.. With precision x you can slide voltage up to 1.21
I think that this is the problem for you..

Hopefully you understand my english!


----------



## grifftech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *immppa*
> 
> So you are using afterburner? Please use evga precision x, because AB doesnt support 780ti.. and you cannot adjust the core voltage.
> 
> When i used AB my core voltage didnt go above 1.06.. With precision x you can slide voltage up to 1.21
> I think that this is the problem for you..
> 
> Hopefully you understand my english!


In Precision X where do you slide the voltage up at?


----------



## grifftech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *immppa*
> 
> So you are using afterburner? Please use evga precision x, because AB doesnt support 780ti.. and you cannot adjust the core voltage.
> 
> When i used AB my core voltage didnt go above 1.06.. With precision x you can slide voltage up to 1.21
> I think that this is the problem for you..
> 
> Hopefully you understand my english!


WELL that made a difference!!!! Lol I was running at .98volts!!!! I cranked it up to 1.212 and just ran a 3DMark11 at 1346 / 1925. Going for more


----------



## immppa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grifftech*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *immppa*
> 
> So you are using afterburner? Please use evga precision x, because AB doesnt support 780ti.. and you cannot adjust the core voltage.
> 
> When i used AB my core voltage didnt go above 1.06.. With precision x you can slide voltage up to 1.21
> I think that this is the problem for you..
> 
> Hopefully you understand my english!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Precision X where do you slide the voltage up at?
Click to expand...

It says voltage on the left side of program

Lähetetty minun GT-I9300 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## immppa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grifftech*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *immppa*
> 
> So you are using afterburner? Please use evga precision x, because AB doesnt support 780ti.. and you cannot adjust the core voltage.
> 
> When i used AB my core voltage didnt go above 1.06.. With precision x you can slide voltage up to 1.21
> I think that this is the problem for you..
> 
> Hopefully you understand my english!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WELL that made a difference!!!! Lol I was running at .98volts!!!! I cranked it up to 1.212 and just ran a 3DMark11 at 1346 / 1925. Going for more
Click to expand...

Glad that it helped! 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9300 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pekestaffan*
> 
> but be aware of the insane fan speeds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the different clocks in gpu-z..


Why are there insane fan speeds, is that from the custom bios? I will be getting my MSI Gaming tomorrow night....


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Yes and yes (running that right now)


Thanks!


----------



## TTheuns

Quick question guys. I have an MSI 780Ti (As you might have seen earlier) and I want to watercool it. However removing the stock cooler will void warranty. Could I just reinstall the stock cooler if I need my warranty?


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> Quick question guys. I have an MSI 780Ti (As you might have seen earlier) and I want to watercool it. However removing the stock cooler will void warranty. Could I just reinstall the stock cooler if I need my warranty?


Yup. Just slap the stock cooler back on!


----------



## h2spartan

So I'm working on an itx build but I currently have a 780ti with an acx cooler. Wouldn't it be preferred to have a blower style cooler for the 780ti instead for such a confined case?

immediately after ordering the acx card I kind of regretted not getting the sc model with the stock cooler. Now that I have my card I don't regret it that much anymore because of how good it is overclocking.

I was wondering though, is there a way to order the stock cooler separately?


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Yup. Just slap the stock cooler back on!


What to do with this sticker?


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> What to do with this sticker?


I think I remember a MSI rep posting about that and clarified that the cooler can be removed but had to be reinstalled and everything in it's original state (no mods).

Hopefully someone better acquainted with MSI products can shed some light on that.

I know EVGA is very lenient about things like this. I would have to believe MSI is also.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> What to do with this sticker?


Directly from MSI site....
Quote:


> The product MUST be returned to MSI in the original factory configuration and condition. All aftermarket modifications must be reversed prior to sending in the product for repair or replacement.


I also read from another forum someone who called MSI tech support and inquired about the very issue. He just told them he had to take it off to change the thermal paste as it was overheating as it was badly applied and all was well.

So it really seems the sticker doesn't serve much purpose if you can take it off without hurting your warranty. But I read that MSI mainly uses them as an indicator to closely inspect for damages. If it is still on the card then inspection is minimal and they carry on with the repair process.


----------



## Uberbob102000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Directly from MSI site....


I'm wondering if they're using this as an indicator to check more thoroughly for user damage in locations they wouldn't normally look or some such.

EDIT: I'm not sure why I quoted you H2spartan. Derp.


----------



## h2spartan

is there a way to order the stock cooler separately?

The acx cooler is awesome for the case I am currently using but I will be putting my 780tiin an itx case and would prefer the blower style stock cooler on it.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uberbob102000*
> 
> I'm wondering if they're using this as an indicator to check more thoroughly for user damage in locations they wouldn't normally look or some such.
> 
> EDIT: I'm not sure why I quoted you H2spartan. Derp.


haha I ninja'd you with my edit!


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Directly from MSI site....
> I also read from another forum someone who called MSI tech support and inquired about the very issue. He just told them he had to take it off to change the thermal paste as it was overheating as it was badly applied and all was well.
> 
> So it really seems the sticker doesn't serve much purpose if you can take it off without hurting your warranty. But I read that MSI mainly uses them as an indicator to closely inspect for damages. If it is still on the card then inspection is minimal and they carry on with the repair process.


Thank you for your time. I can now venture into watercooling securely!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> is there a way to order the stock cooler separately?
> 
> The acx cooler is awesome for the case I am currently using but I will be putting my 780tiin an itx case and would prefer the blower style stock cooler on it.


There are some on ebay I believe


----------



## Seid Dark

I'm unemployed but I just had temporary moment of insanity and ordered 780 Ti Classy







I guess I will eat only macaroni and ketchup for distant future. Should arrive tomorrow, I will first bench stock Classy compared to my old 780 that did 1200 core.

Also bought binned 2700K from Ebay, I'm looking forward to going over 5GHz.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> Thank you for your time. I can now venture into watercooling securely!


Nice and good luck!








Quote:


> There are some on ebay I believe


I checked eBay recently and couldn't find anything but I'll keep a close watch....

I did contact EVGA about the possibility of special ordering one.


----------



## h2spartan

Man, it is probably not a common request to buy a stock cooler lol.


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Man, it is probably not a common request to buy a stock cooler lol.


It's quite a unusual request indeed. I have read a thread a while back from a guy who wanted the reference cooler for a gtx780. He found it on ebay eventually, so keeping a close eye is the best thing to do.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> To anyone who's purchased a *reference* 780 Ti from Asus or EVGA: Could you please tell me what sort of packaging they used inside the box? Eg. plastic clamshell, that layered foam stuff etc.
> 
> Also, if you got an EVGA one, did it have EVGA or NVIDIA branding on the bottom of teh PCB?


Ok, just got the next step-up from EVGA, this Reference 780Ti #03G-P4-2881 card showed up in the foam packaging inside its box this time, and the PCIe tab has EVGA printed on it and NOT nVidia.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> *I'm unemployed* but I just had temporary moment of insanity and ordered 780 Ti Classy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I will eat only macaroni and ketchup for distant future. Should arrive tomorrow, I will first bench stock Classy compared to my old 780 that did 1200 core.
> 
> Also bought binned 2700K from Ebay, I'm looking forward to going over 5GHz.


Yup, you're nuts! At least you'll be able to sell all that crap once you get hungry.


----------



## Camberwell

I've read conflicting things, maybe someone can set me straight? I've used Afterburner for years (currently on beta 18), and was planning to use it for the MSI GTX 780 Ti Gaming which I should be getting tomorrow, but I see some posts here that AB does not work with Ti's, is this true?


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> I've read conflicting things, maybe someone can set me straight? I've used Afterburner for years (currently on beta 18), and was planning to use it for the MSI GTX 780 Ti Gaming which I should be getting tomorrow, but I see some posts here that AB does not work with Ti's, is this true?


Look at the pic of the box my MSI 780Ti came in. They'd better be supported if they're gonna print it on the front of the box!


----------



## error-id10t

I swear I've read that he doesn't support TI .. maybe that's just reference though.

http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=4760744&postcount=260


----------



## Iceman1985

Hello guys, greetings from a fellow overclocker from sweden!








So my EVGA 780Ti SC ACX died last week due to mining with it. I guess the VRM's couldn't handle the stress.

Anyhow, today i recieved an Asus 780Ti oc dcii which seems to be a pretty crappy overclocker :/ default the card is @ 1.175V and my highest possible OC is +60 offset on the core, precision x tells me that is 1150mhz.
ASIC's: 66%

Should i return this card? I'm thinking maye EVGA 780Ti SC with the reference cooler instead. (Bitfenix prodigy wth 4x fans at low speed)


----------



## Camberwell

Ok so I went through the whole AB thread, and it seems that MSI Ti's will work, and any other version that uses the NCP4206 voltage controller - not sure which ones that would be, but at least I know it will work with my card!


----------



## h2spartan

What would be a decent core clock at 1.175v? What are some of you guys getting?

Just want something to shoot for at lower voltage..


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> I've read conflicting things, maybe someone can set me straight? I've used Afterburner for years (currently on beta 18), and was planning to use it for the MSI GTX 780 Ti Gaming which I should be getting tomorrow, but I see some posts here that AB does not work with Ti's, is this true?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> *Afterburner creator (Unwinder) determined that 780Ti is not a reference card (only 780 is) so 780Ti has no voltage control support!*
> *So, you have to use PrecisionX!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


----------



## jezzer

Whats the best reference Ti to get? Memory wise. Or are all the same?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> I've read conflicting things, maybe someone can set me straight? I've used Afterburner for years (currently on beta 18), and was planning to use it for the MSI GTX 780 Ti Gaming which I should be getting tomorrow, but I see some posts here that AB does not work with Ti's, is this true?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> Look at the pic of the box my MSI 780Ti came in. They'd better be supported if they're gonna print it on the front of the box!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I swear I've read that he doesn't support TI .. maybe that's just reference though.
> 
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=4760744&postcount=260


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*


Lets get this thing straight for future reference: MSI AfterBurner does not support ALL cards that are not reference, Alexei does not consider 780Ti reference, so, its not supported; HOWEVER...
*ALL MSI cards are supported by MSI AfterBurner including any MSI 780TI!*
So, this means all other brands 780Ti are not suported only MSI ones!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Whats the best reference Ti to get? Memory wise. Or are all the same?


Just go for the Classy *in my opinio*n! Reference Ti without voltage control is a waste...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman1985*
> 
> Hello guys, greetings from a fellow overclocker from sweden!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So my EVGA 780Ti SC ACX died last week due to mining with it. I guess the VRM's couldn't handle the stress.
> 
> Anyhow, today i recieved an Asus 780Ti oc dcii which seems to be a pretty crappy overclocker :/ default the card is @ 1.175V and my highest possible OC is +60 offset on the core, precision x tells me that is 1150mhz.
> ASIC's: 66%
> 
> Should i return this card? I'm thinking maye EVGA 780Ti SC with the reference cooler instead. (Bitfenix prodigy wth 4x fans at low speed)


Like above go Classy or get a reference and forget about mining and folding or your cards [R33] inductors will burn again, all reference boards Titan/780/780Ti share the same weak link with very high loads, again i say: Do not mine or fold with your cards as you will burn for sure your memory inductors, there are too many cases already to let this pass by!
Stay safe!









Cheers all

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## jezzer

Yes classy is good but i kinda need the blower cooler for an mini itx build. Also i am not going to use it as a card to push out a max super overclock and the classy is like 1050 dollar atm and the cheapest reference (from msi) is around 800 dollar so dont think i need that much juice, overclocking to a max 1150-1200 boost clock is all i need and i guess reference will do that job. Just dont want gimped mem chips so thats why i asked


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Lets get this thing straight for future reference: MSI AfterBurner does not support ALL cards that are not reference, Alexei does not consider 780Ti reference, so, its not supported; HOWEVER...
> *ALL MSI cards are supported by MSI AfterBurner including any MSI 780TI!*
> So, this means all other brands 780Ti are not suported only MSI ones!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


So MSI had Unwinder code Afterburner to work with their own 780 Ti only, not any other brand. Good trick. I would think this would have to be done by the software detecting an MSI bios on the gpu, unless there is another way to employ this kind of trickery.

Looks like Alexi does not consider the 780 Ti reference, unless it is made by MSI.


----------



## howsut

I have evga 780ti ref cooler SC in 2Xsli. My volts are 1.212 core clock offset +221mhz and no offset to mem. During gameing my power % never goes above 85% and my temps never get above 67. Could I go higher on the volts w\o dmging anything( the guid on page one says not above 1.212 if on air). 2. when I tried the volt mod to unlock 1.3 for AB neither ri3 nor ri4 worked. I want to go water but Idk, if I cant go higher on the volts would I get any return for the investment( other than the fun of doing something new and cool!). So to sum up can I go higher on the volts, how do I go higher on the volts, and if I can get it higher is watercooling a good investment. Thank in advance for the help!


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Yes classy is good but i kinda need the blower cooler for an mini itx build. Also i am not going to use it as a card to push out a max super overclock and the classy is like 1050 dollar atm and the cheapest reference (from msi) is around 800 dollar so dont think i need that much juice, overclocking to a max 1150-1200 boost clock is all i need and i guess reference will do that job. Just dont want gimped mem chips so thats why i asked


I thought they made a classy with a blower cooler. Was that only the 600 series classies??


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> So MSI had Unwinder code Afterburner to work with their own 780 Ti only, not any other brand. Good trick. I would think this would have to be done by the software detecting an MSI bios on the gpu, unless there is another way to employ this kind of trickery.
> 
> Looks like Alexi does not consider the 780 Ti reference, unless it is made by MSI.


Well, its *MSI* Afterburner for some reason, Alexei is the developer and proprietary but the sponsor is MSI, so, all their cards have to be supported!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *howsut*
> 
> I have evga 780ti ref cooler SC in 2Xsli. My volts are 1.212 core clock offset +221mhz and no offset to mem. During gameing my power % never goes above 85% and my temps never get above 67. Could I go higher on the volts w\o dmging anything( the guid on page one says not above 1.212 if on air). 2. when I tried the volt mod to unlock 1.3 for AB neither ri3 nor ri4 worked. I want to go water but Idk, if I cant go higher on the volts would I get any return for the investment( other than the fun of doing something new and cool!). So to sum up can I go higher on the volts, how do I go higher on the volts, and if I can get it higher is watercooling a good investment. Thank in advance for the help!


The AB volt mod and LLC hack do not work with 780Ti!
780Ti are stuck to 1,212V unless a hard mod is performed (a soldering iron and a resistor, warranty is voided)
Use PrecisionX to OC your card as its not supported properly by Afterburner!
In my honest opinion, if you want to OC, get a 780Ti Classified! You get a voltage tool with voltages up to 1,500V









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## jhatfie

Got my MSI GTX 780 Ti Gaming today. I am amazed how quiet this thing is under load.

65.7% ASIC.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/cha4g/


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Well, its *MSI* Afterburner for some reason, Alexei is the developer and proprietary but the sponsor is MSI, so, all their cards have to be supported!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The AB volt mod and LLC hack do not work with 780Ti!
> 780Ti are stuck to 1,212V unless a hard mod is performed (a soldering iron and a resistor, warranty is voided)
> Use PrecisionX to OC your card as its not supported properly by Afterburner!
> In my honest opinion, if you want to OC, get a 780Ti Classified! You get a voltage tool with voltages up to 1,500V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Exactly.
I do miss using Afterburner, but have gotten used to PX again, since getting the EVGA 780 Ti.

However, for some reason I've been checking out the pricing on 780 Ti Classy's lately.


----------



## Iceman1985

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Like above go Classy or get a reference and forget about mining and folding or your cards [R33] inductors will burn again, all reference boards Titan/780/780Ti share the same weak link with very high loads, again i say: Do not mine or fold with your cards as you will burn for sure your memory inductors, there are too many cases already to let this pass by!
> Stay safe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


But my Asus card does not have the reference board design. Some reviews on the web say that this card has pretty decent VRM-cooling/mem-cooling, allthough it seems kind of weak in the pictures.

If i decide to go EVGA 780Ti SC with a blower cooler, i should get more performance overall.

Oh well, i have 14 days to make up my mind..

BTW, when i'm already maxed out @ 1150mhz(boost) it feels like i won't be getting much higher with Skyn3t's bios, i would only be able to over volt 0.03V or 30mV. What do you think?


----------



## error-id10t

Where do I find these burned 780 TIs from folding..? Loved to see what the user was saying.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Where do I find these burned 780 TIs from folding..? Loved to see what the user was saying.


The TLDR of it is:

It was Ali Man
He had a 780 Ti ACX
He was running stock voltage
He mined PTS for a week
He doesn't know what VRM temps were
He now has a couple of 290's


----------



## Iceman1985

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Where do I find these burned 780 TIs from folding..? Loved to see what the user was saying.


I also had a EVGA 780Ti SC ACX stock voltage. 3 weeks of playing games / scrypt-mining = dead card.


----------



## VSG

What caused it? High temperatures?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> The TLDR of it is:


aah, found the post. I hadn't even noticed you'd gotten your card, enjoying it? Just checked my VRM and GPU-Z is reporting 44 degrees and Core @ 38 degrees (HWInfo agrees). Getting ~240K PPD from a 8900 unit which is nice.

So I can't find people blowing cards from folding but mining seems to be the key word, I have no idea how they'd differ though (don't do mining myself). No warnings at EVGA and they've got a folding section/team nor anything in the folding area here.


----------



## Alonzo

Hi guys.
I am currently an ex- owner of Gigabyte GTX 780 ti Windforce which RMA`ed two times in a row because of displayed artifacts and rattling fans but i liked their clock. Now I wonder if not tempted to MSI gtx 780 ti gaming because I heard many good opinion about them and they have same clocks as Gigabyte cards. After some reserch I realised that the only review`s version cards have higher clocks bios version than reatilers cards, so in my opinion this MSI policy is strange and bit unfair towards customers . My question is whether you can easily flash consumer bios version 980/1046mhz version....2C up to reviewing bios...30 version 1020/1085mhz..Please for your advice and sorry for my english which is not perfect but I`ve tried my best.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> aah, found the post. I hadn't even noticed you'd gotten your card, enjoying it? Just checked my VRM and GPU-Z is reporting 44 degrees and Core @ 38 degrees (HWInfo agrees). Getting ~240K PPD from a 8900 unit which is nice.
> 
> So I can't find people blowing cards from folding but mining seems to be the key word, I have no idea how they'd differ though (don't do mining myself). No warnings at EVGA and they've got a folding section/team nor anything in the folding area here.


Haha







yep I've had it since New Years. It's going really well, but begging to be watercooled lol. I should have it under water by mid march. I've been mining PTS on my classy, vrm's never get above 56C for me (and that's on air 1.2v). I'm looking forward to temps once its under water and the lingering summer heatwave finishes


----------



## howsut

Thank tyou for the reply( sad as it makes me). I sent back a claasy cause I didn't want to water cool and the heat in my case was killn me. Now I want to water cool and am hitting a road block w my 780tis. CRAP.


----------



## h2spartan

I just flashed sky's bios but I haven't really jumped in to overclocking my card all that much yet...

Can anyone who has followed this thread for a while tell me what the average 780 ti (reference) is capable of at max voltage? I want to gauge where I should be able to push mine to.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> I just flashed sky's bios but I haven't really jumped in to overclocking my card all that much yet...
> 
> Can anyone who has followed this thread for a while tell me what the average 780 ti (reference) is capable of at max voltage? I want to gauge where I should be able to push mine to.


Average is probably 1215-1228 mhz.

You rarely see one that can't break 1202 mhz.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Average is probably 1215-1228 mhz.
> 
> You rarely see one that can't break 1202 mhz.


Thank you!

So far the only benchmark I have somewhat tested on is valley. I was able to get 1215/3600 on 1.175v but havent pushed the clocks any further on that voltage. Ill do some more stressful testing soon.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman1985*
> 
> But my Asus card does not have the reference board design. Some reviews on the web say that this card has pretty decent VRM-cooling/mem-cooling, allthough it seems kind of weak in the pictures.
> 
> If i decide to go EVGA 780Ti SC with a blower cooler, i should get more performance overall.
> 
> Oh well, i have 14 days to make up my mind..
> 
> BTW, when i'm already maxed out @ 1150mhz(boost) it feels like i won't be getting much higher with Skyn3t's bios, i would only be able to over volt 0.03V or 30mV. What do you think?


So you must have a DCUII card, as the reference (one blower cooler) is classic PCB shared with Titan/780/780Ti, if you get the reference 780Ti you'll get the same VRM's, inheriting the same [R33] inductor problems! Normally no, unless your card is restricted by PT limit (hitting 106% all the time you game or bench, the card will down clock) then the modded bios will free it and will get higher clocks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> What caused it? High temperatures?


With mining and folding you load the card to the MAX, some reported 200% power draw with low voltage, getting the card close to the max 60A per phase, the resulting heat over extended periods of time will slowly "cook" some more fragile components (that you wont find easily in the non-reference cards)

Have a read from one of my articles:

*"Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit."*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> aah, found the post. I hadn't even noticed you'd gotten your card, enjoying it? Just checked my VRM and GPU-Z is reporting 44 degrees and Core @ 38 degrees (HWInfo agrees). Getting ~240K PPD from a 8900 unit which is nice.
> 
> So I can't find people blowing cards from folding but mining seems to be the key word, I have no idea how they'd differ though (don't do mining myself). No warnings at EVGA and they've got a folding section/team nor anything in the folding area here.


From folding i got only one report and was a Titan, not a 780Ti but the burn was in the exactly same place as the dead mining cards, the [R33] memory inductor!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alonzo*
> 
> Hi guys.
> I am currently an ex- owner of Gigabyte GTX 780 ti Windforce which RMA`ed two times in a row because of displayed artifacts and rattling fans but i liked them clock. Now I wonder if not tempted to MSI gtx 780 ti gaming because I heard many good opinion about them and they have same clocks as Gigabyte cards. After some reserch I realised that the only review`s version cards have higher clocks bios version than reatilers cards, so in my opinion this MSI policy is strange and bit unfair towards customers . My question is whether you can easily flash consumer bios version 980/1046mhz version....2C up to reviewing bios...30 version 1020/1085mhz..Please for your advice and sorry for my english witch is not perfrect but I`ve tried my best.


Normally some "sponsored" reviewers get golden samples to review that go higher clocks than the retail cards, that's why i don't trust any site for any review, just go there to see the overall picture!
I rather trust in the OCN members with their feedback!








Any card you buy from any brand could be a bad card or a good card, its always a gamble, the silicon lottery!
Yes its easy to flash a bios, you have EZ3flash in my SIG and my guide on how to flash!
If your name implies your language, feel free to PM me in spanish if you run into problems as i speak a few languages!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## spdaimon

Thanks for the info. I have been eyeing a EVGA 780 TI SC ACX, but it sounds like I should shell out the extra $50 to get the Classified so I don't risk burning up the card folding? If I read this all right. At first I thought you were saying that the reference cards don't have the VRM problem, but now I see that you said they do, but it seems even the non-reference have the issue too from what someone said. I'd hate to put out all the money to kill it a month later folding. I haven't looked at the Classy because I wasn't concerned about benching.


----------



## Banedox

Cheers on that post OccamRazor!


----------



## howsut

I game at 1256 which is +208 to core and +250 to mem, very stable. My bench is 1280 which is +234 and+500 to mem. Firestrike ext score 10083! just broke 10k this morning!


----------



## howsut

I need advise on water cooling please. I have a corsair540 air case and 780tis in 2xsli I would like to do a custom loop for the gpus but have nevr looked into it before, could yall sugest good components that will fit w\o modding into my case? Ive heard ek blocks are best for 780tis but what about fittings and a rad and pump, any help would be appreciated! thanks.


----------



## howsut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> I just flashed sky's bios but I haven't really jumped in to overclocking my card all that much yet...
> 
> Can anyone who has followed this thread for a while tell me what the average 780 ti (reference) is capable of at max voltage? I want to gauge where I should be able to push mine to.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Thanks for the info. I have been eyeing a EVGA 780 TI SC ACX, but it sounds like I should shell out the extra $50 to get the Classified so I don't risk burning up the card folding? If I read this all right. At first I thought you were saying that the reference cards don't have the VRM problem, but now I see that you said they do, but it seems even the non-reference have the issue too from what someone said. I'd hate to put out all the money to kill it a month later folding. I haven't looked at the Classy because I wasn't concerned about benching.


No, there is not any problem with the reference VRM's, they just cant stand too much stress and heat, these cards are just not made for mining that's all, they do quite good up to 1,350V with regular gaming (there was only a Titan burned with 1.380V and was doing very heavy benching) but benching and mining pose a very different load and heat and then there will be repercussions! AFAIK there was no non-reference card killed with mining, all the cards blown by mining were all reference!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Cheers on that post OccamRazor!












Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Alonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Normally some "sponsored" reviewers get golden samples to review that go higher clocks than the retail cards, that's why i don't trust any site for any review, just go there to see the overall picture!
> I rather trust in the OCN members with their feedback!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any card you buy from any brand could be a bad card or a good card, its always a gamble, the silicon lottery!
> Yes its easy to flash a bios, you have EZ3flash in my SIG and my guide on how to flash!
> If your name implies your language, feel free to PM me in spanish if you run into problems as i speak a few languages!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Thanks for your replay.
Unfortunately my native language is not spanish Im Polish so we have to keep conversation in english.I have another doubt before switching between Windforce 3x on Msi gaming.Gigabyte has 8+2 phase VRM and Msi has refernce 6+2phase VRM .What is differnce in practice about stability If I would flash bios a MSI card up to 1020/1085mhz?


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *howsut*
> 
> I game at 1256 which is +208 to core and +250 to mem, very stable. My bench is 1280 which is +234 and+500 to mem. Firestrike ext score 10083! just broke 10k this morning!


thanks! That looks like a nice card you have there!


----------



## Camberwell

I'm picking up my new MSI GTX 780 Ti Gaming in exactly 5 hours time - that's 5 hours too long!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alonzo*
> 
> Thanks for your replay.
> Unfortunately my native language is not spanish Im Polish so we have to keep conversation in english.I have another doubt before switching between Windforce 3x on Msi gaming.Gigabyte has 8+2 phase VRM and Msi has reference 6+2phase VRM .What is differnce in practice about stability If I would flash bios a MSI card up to 1020/1085mhz?


Minimum difference, if you really want something better go for Classified!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

im sad i didn't go with the classified for overclocking, although i still get a decent overclock from my reference, but under water, i'd appreciate a classified more.


----------



## pokergesicht

Does the Inno3D bios work with Inno3D iChill GTX 780 Ti HerculeZ X3?
http://www.inno3d.com/product/ichillgtx780ti.html


----------



## h2spartan

This card is doing pretty well so far in valley. 1228mhz @ 1.175v and pulling 80fps (no artifacts or hiccups so far.







)

I'm just going to focus on the core clock for now and then I'll work on the mem.

The card is a nice upgrade from my titan. My best score in valley with my Titan was around 83.9fps but that was overclocked to the max on air @ 1.21v


----------



## h2spartan

Does anyone know if Jacob (EVGA rep) responds to PM's? I sent him a message not that long ago. I'm not expecting a reply right away but just wondering....


----------



## Marvin82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokergesicht*
> 
> Does the Inno3D bios work with Inno3D iChill GTX 780 Ti HerculeZ X3?
> http://www.inno3d.com/product/ichillgtx780ti.html


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokergesicht*
> 
> Does the Inno3D bios work with Inno3D iChill GTX 780 Ti HerculeZ X3?
> http://www.inno3d.com/product/ichillgtx780ti.html


Yes.
But the fans turn too slow. Temperatures are rising slightly


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Does anyone know if Jacob (EVGA rep) responds to PM's? I sent him a message not that long ago. I'm not expecting a reply right away but just wondering....


Yes he does but looking at my PM box (i cant answer all PM's that i get every day in due time) then i imagine his PM box...








Give it some time! He's a very busy man!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## pokergesicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marvin82*
> 
> Yes.
> But the fans turn too slow. Temperatures are rising slightly


Is it that setting the fans to 100% with this bios will actually be more like 80% on the iChill?
Is this what you mean with the fans turning too slow?

Thanks for fast respond


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yes he does but looking at my PM box (i cant answer all PM's that i get every day in due time) then i imagine his PM box...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give it some time! He's a very busy man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Thank you!. Yup, the way we are on here, overclocking nuts and all, I'm sure his and your inbox gets out of hand.

He did just respond. Jacob's awesome like that!


----------



## h2spartan

BTW thanks for your bios Sky! That can't be said enough!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> BTW thanks for your bios Sky! That can't be said enough!


----------



## Marvin82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokergesicht*
> 
> Is it that setting the fans to 100% with this bios will actually be more like 80% on the iChill?
> Is this what you mean with the fans turning too slow?
> 
> Thanks for fast respond


No i mean

, for example,
the fans run at 50 ° with 30% with the iChill Bios
The reference inno bios but only 20%
So it is a bit warmer respectively they turn up later in the maximum


----------



## njgreg

Long time reader & lurker, first post! Thanks to all for the good reads and information already in the thread.

So, I upgraded to a reference EVGA SC 780 TI (from a 570) and the 106% PT was very limiting to any extra overclock. I edited the stock BIOS to increase the max PT to 115%. This let me get to an additional +90 core on top of the factory OC so I could maintain a boost clock of 1200 @ 1.187v -- temps were fine, maxing out @ 73C with the fan set to 75% and the max PT during the Heaven test run was 109% which was run after letting the card warm up a bit.

This setup nets me a score of 2128. My question is: Considering I have the reference cooler/pcb (intend to get another at some point for SLI) should I even be pushing the card this much with the increased PT? GPU temp is fine but can't see VRM/VRAM temps so it makes me a tad nervous. Obviously there's risks with any overclock, but I want to make sure I'm not being foolish as well.


----------



## Pandora's Box

What kind of overclocks are you SLI 780 TI users getting? Finding that 1200mhz on both cards causes some instability (hard locks) in Tomb Raider and occasionally BF4. This is with 1.212 volts with the skyn3t bios.


----------



## luches

Finally got my Card today (GIGABYTE GTX 780 Ti OC WINDFORCE 3X) . was waiting for my local reseller to restock and they took their sweet time.
only had time to do a game test for today and the card gets me 1163 core (Base 1020) , 1750 Memory (Base 1700) in boost on Default (havent touched any settings yet) .
the 1163 core boost on 100% power limit was nice and the power limit is 115% on these card so im gonna push it tomorrow to so what is the max OC with 115%PT and 1.187v.
with luck i can achieve a stable 1250+ Core boost or even higher.

also with 55% fan speed the temp didnt break 63 Degree and even at 55% fan speed i had to glue my ear to the case side and still barely hearing anything. its dead silent !
Love this WF3x .


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *njgreg*
> 
> Long time reader & lurker, first post! Thanks to all for the good reads and information already in the thread.
> 
> So, I upgraded to a reference EVGA SC 780 TI (from a 570) and the 106% PT was very limiting to any extra overclock. I edited the stock BIOS to increase the max PT to 115%. This let me get to an additional +90 core on top of the factory OC so I could maintain a boost clock of 1200 @ 1.187v -- temps were fine, maxing out @ 73C with the fan set to 75% and the max PT during the Heaven test run was 109% which was run after letting the card warm up a bit.
> 
> This setup nets me a score of 2128. My question is: Considering I have the reference cooler/pcb (intend to get another at some point for SLI) should I even be pushing the card this much with the increased PT? GPU temp is fine but can't see VRM/VRAM temps so it makes me a tad nervous. Obviously there's risks with any overclock, but I want to make sure I'm not being foolish as well.


You cannot increase voltages to unsafe levels with reference 780 Ti, Nvidia doesn't allow it. GDDR5 chips are generally pretty cool and reference cooler cools them enough even with maximum overclocks. Some what good rule of thumb is that VRM temps are about 20-25C higher than core. I've never heard of anyone frying their VRM's with reference 780 Ti so keep on overclocking.

I agree that it's annoying that Nvidia doesn't include VRM sensors in their cards, they cannot be that expensive because cheaper AMD cards include them.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luches*
> 
> Finally got my Card today (GIGABYTE GTX 780 Ti OC WINDFORCE 3X) . was waiting for my local reseller to restock and they took their sweet time.
> only had time to do a game test for today and the card gets me 1163 core (Base 1020) , 1750 Memory (Base 1700) in boost on Default (havent touched any settings yet) .
> the 1163 core boost on 100% power limit was nice and the power limit is 115% on these card so im gonna push it tomorrow to so what is the max OC with 115%PT and 1.187v.
> with luck i can achieve a stable 1250+ Core boost or even higher.
> 
> also with 55% fan speed the temp didnt break 63 Degree and even at 55% fan speed i had to glue my ear to the case side and still barely hearing anything. its dead silent !
> Love this WF3x .


Very nice card you have there! Mine has the same boost to 1163mhz while gaming. I know people frown upon asking this question but what's your asic score?


----------



## luches

its ok. here you go : 80.1%

though i dont pay much attention to Asic score myself.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luches*
> 
> its ok. here you go : 80.1%
> 
> though i dont pay much attention to Asic score myself.


Thanks.I thought it would be around there.


----------



## fredocini

I'm very confused about the ASIC score. i remember reading somewhere that ASIC score doesn't matter when it comes to over clocking&#8230; my EVGA SC has a max of 1326mhz on core @ 1.212v and 115% power target with skyn3t bios (btw i forgot to thank you skyn3t team for being so brilliant) but my ASIC score is only 68.7%&#8230;. right now I'm running gaming stable 24/7 @ 1306 mhz on core and 3700 memory clock. temps max out @ 81 degrees after a few hours of playing.

does the ASIC score mean that my card will degrade much faster if i keep these clocks?


----------



## iluvkfc

What's the deal with the "increment of 13" that I find on the first page? When I overclocked, I did not use it and it seems to be running fine and the clock speeds reported by Precision X are not the ones listed in the table. However when I look at other people's OCs, they always match values in the table... for example, 1228 or 1346 core or whatever.

How important is that? I've heard that GPU boost uses increments of 13, but I am running skyn3t BIOS and afaik there's not GPU boost on that.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> I'm very confused about the ASIC score. i remember reading somewhere that ASIC score doesn't matter when it comes to over clocking&#8230; my EVGA SC has a max of 1326mhz on core @ 1.212v and 115% power target with skyn3t bios (btw i forgot to thank you skyn3t team for being so brilliant) but my ASIC score is only 68.7%&#8230;. right now I'm running gaming stable 24/7 @ 1306 mhz on core and 3700 memory clock. temps max out @ 81 degrees after a few hours of playing.
> 
> does the ASIC score mean that my card will degrade much faster if i keep these clocks?


No, no, no!

Read my article on ASIC:

"ASIC score is more an indication for nvidia and amd and for us only a measure of leakage in our chips thanks to W1zzard from TechPowerup, its good to know the ASIC if youre going to run SLI because it want to have closely similar ASIC score on your cards because they will have similar voltages and you can clock/volt them together without having to go separate settings if you get big difference ASIC ( i.e: 60% - 80%)
@TSMC for nvidia and FAB1 for AMD, as the chips are removed from the waffer, tested and fused with the voltage is reflected on the leakage of every chip

*Originally Posted by Dave Baumann Product manager AMD*
_"Actually, it does the opposite! We scale the voltage based on leakage, so the higher leakage parts use lower voltage and the lower leakage parts use a higher voltage - what this is does narrow the entire TDP range of the product. Everything is qualified at worst case anyway; all the TDP calcs and the fan settings are completed on the worst case for the product range"_

A high leakage card operates at lower voltage to balance the otherwise higher power draw and temps. It will also overclock higher than what a low leakage card would. The problem is though, cards usually have a limit of voltage increase, i.e. say +150mV , which means AB could overvolt a 1.15V card to 1.3V, but a 1.1V card would crash above 1.25V.

A high leakage card is what you want if you do extreme OC, and you can keep the card cool (H20,LN2 etc.). Your mileage will vary of course, not all low VID cards are good OC cards, and not all high VID cards OC bad. It's a part of product binning, they try to fit in as many chips as possible to a similar ASIC spec.

From "the man" himself:

_it's from the gpu silicon, and it's used to calculate the gpu voltage.

"bad" gpus get a higher voltage so they make the default clock. "good" gpus can do it with lower voltage

as you've seen in this thread, the scale for nvidia isnt perfect yet, so i'll apply some fixes once I have more data that suggests the typical ranges of gpu leakages

*W1zzard - Techpowerup*_ "

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iluvkfc*
> 
> What's the deal with the "increment of 13" that I find on the first page? When I overclocked, I did not use it and it seems to be running fine and the clock speeds reported by Precision X are not the ones listed in the table. However when I look at other people's OCs, they always match values in the table... for example, 1228 or 1346 core or whatever.
> 
> How important is that? I've heard that GPU boost uses increments of 13, but I am running skyn3t BIOS and afaik there's not GPU boost on that.


Boost uses the increments because they are set by a "clock generator" inside the GK110, only every 13mhz a "real clock" is set, its due to the way internal chips parts behave with different speeds (TMU's, ROP's etc...) Dont worry about it, just OC it as you do, its not because 13mhz that your OC is bad or youll get less FPS!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## dallas1990

if you let the gpu boost 2.0 do the overclock till it hits a certain temp. for me i call it easy mode lol. how well of a clock speed could you get on a evga classified 780 ti with a custom water loop? i plan to do a dual 780 ti's in sli mode on my custom water loop build. it'll just be plain distilled water with 2 240mm rads and a 140mm one. the loop will just contain cpu and the 2 780 ti's

i been going through google but i cant seem to find anything for this question. all i find is most likely air cooled but no temps, or clock speeds. it just tells me "i got this fps on crysis 3 on uber graphis"


----------



## fredocini

oc'ed the mem just a bit more... new 24/7 clocks for my 780 ti... does this score look correct?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> oc'ed the mem just a bit more... new 24/7 clocks for my 780 ti... does this score look correct?
> http://postimg.org/image/qjjfynw21/


Dude, that image, even when opened in a new window is too small or too low a resolution to make anything out


----------



## fredocini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Dude, that image, even when opened in a new window is too small or too low a resolution to make anything out


my bad... just edited the post. should be fine now. if its still too small when u click it, just clock on original in the new box that it opens on the bottom right

i also tried @ 1326 mhz and it finished a couple runs no artifacts or crashes... then tried for 1346 but it crashed... ill just stick with 1306 as the 1 fps difference doesnt matter lol


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> my bad... just edited the post. should be fine now. if its still too small when u click it, just clock on original in the new box that it opens on the bottom right
> 
> i also tried @ 1326 mhz and it finished a couple runs no artifacts or crashes... then tried for 1346 but it crashed... ill just stick with 1306 as the 1 fps difference doesnt matter lol


First of all, using increments of 20mhz on the core is rather much.. Second, running a few runs of valley doesn't guarantee it to be safe for 24/7 usage. Most 'problems/crashes' occur when the heat builds up or when there are sudden spikes in the load/power draw. Looking at your graphs, temps were still rising when the bench ended. Try long run gaming for a change, then you'll really know what frequencies you can safely run 24/7 (or loop valley/heaven for that matter). Although that might differ from game to game.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> my bad... just edited the post. should be fine now. if its still too small when u click it, just clock on original in the new box that it opens on the bottom right
> 
> i also tried @ 1326 mhz and it finished a couple runs no artifacts or crashes... then tried for 1346 but it crashed... ill just stick with 1306 as the 1 fps difference doesnt matter lol


It is strange though...I ran valley at 1228mhz and no overclock to the mem and pulled 80fps in valley...So 81fps with your clocks seems low. hmmm....


----------



## fredocini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakakakaka*
> 
> First of all, using increments of 20mhz on the core is rather much.. Second, running a few runs of valley doesn't guarantee it to be safe for 24/7 usage. Most 'problems/crashes' occur when the heat builds up or when there are sudden spikes in the load/power draw. Looking at your graphs, temps were still rising when the bench ended. Try long run gaming for a change, then you'll really know what frequencies you can safely run 24/7 (or loop valley/heaven for that matter). Although that might differ from game to game.


yeah i know what you mean. i did the same thing with my old 680 but meh. yeah at my old clocks at +200 on the mem i ran heaven benchmark for 4 hours and max temp hit 79... i been playing bf4 campaign for a bit too with no problems at all on my current clocks. but yeah ill leave this on again overnight for another run to test its stability.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> It is strange though...I ran valley at 1228mhz and no overclock to the mem and pulled 80fps in valley...So 81fps with your clocks seems low. hmmm....


do you think maybe my processor? i have a 3770k @ 4.5 ghz


----------



## fredocini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> It is strange though...I ran valley at 1228mhz and no overclock to the mem and pulled 80fps in valley...So 81fps with your clocks seems low. hmmm....


sorry for double post but i ran valley benchmark again at the same clocks you posted but i get only 76 fps?


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> do you think maybe my processor? i have a 3770k @ 4.5 ghz


I'm really not sure because I have a 3770k also and it's not overclocked much more than yours (4.6ghz)

here's a run I did 1254mhz @ 1.175v and no overclock to the memory....around 81fps.



I would think with your clocks you should be getting mid to upper 80's

Did you do the Nvidia control panel tweaks also? That may gain you a frame or 2


----------



## fredocini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> I'm really not sure because I have a 3770k also and it's not overclocked much more than yours (4.6ghz)
> 
> here's a run I did 1254mhz @ 1.175v and no overclock to the memory....around 81fps.
> 
> 
> 
> I would think with your clocks you should be getting mid to upper 80's
> 
> Did you do the Nvidia control panel tweaks also? That may gain you a frame or 2


how do you recommend i tweak it from the nvidia control panel?


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> how do you recommend i tweak it from the nvidia control panel?


I edit the valley profile to look like this:


----------



## fredocini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> I edit the valley profile to look like this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


ahhhhhh okay. so i tweaked it to exactly how you had it there, ran another benchmark. got 83.7 fps and then adjusted to the same clock as you @ 1254mhz and got 79.4 fps. do you think the difference is between the 0.1 mhz you have on your 3770k over mine?


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> ahhhhhh okay. so i tweaked it to exactly how you had it there, ran another benchmark. got 83.7 fps and then adjusted to the same clock as you @ 1254mhz and got 79.4 fps. do you think the difference is between the 0.1 mhz you have on your 3770k over mine?


Hard to say but unlikely to make a significant difference in your valley score since valley relies heavily on the gpu and not so much the cpu...has to be something more to it but I'm no expert. Honestly, I'm stumped...I wonder if memory speed and timing affect valley much? My memory is 2400mhz 9-11-11-30-1t


----------



## fredocini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Hard to say but unlikely to make a significant difference in your valley score since valley relies heavily on the gpu and not so much the cpu...has to be something more to it but I'm no expert. Honestly, I'm stumped...I wonder if memory speed and timing affect valley much? My memory is 2400mhz 9-11-11-30-1t


im with you on that one, im pretty stumped myself. although, my memory is still left at stock @ 1600 mhz... i haven't touched it ever since i've bought it. so you may have a point there


----------



## Camberwell

So I got my MSI GTX 780 Ti Gaming today. Uninstalled nvidia drivers, shutdown pc, (pulled cpu power cord out and pressed the on button to purge the system like I always do), removed GTX 680. Installed 780 Ti, booted up pc, got desktop with usual low res when no display drivers are installed. Installed latest nvidia drivers (332.21), seemed fine, rebooted, saw the post screen, saw Win 7 startup screen, then nothing. Monitor says no signal. Tried other monitor (also DVI), same thing.

Booted into safe mode, ran DriverSweeper, shutdown pc. Re-seated card, double checked psu plugged in correctly (6 pin + 8 pin), rebooted, reinstalled drivers, rebooted, still no display after Win 7 startup screen.

Did this all for a 3rd time, and now my mobo bios has reset itself so I have also lost all my cpu oc settings









Am I just being really stupid, or is there an issue with the card? If it is an issue with the card, why can I still see the post screen and Win startup screen, but not the desktop? Help!


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> So I got my MSI GTX 780 Ti Gaming today. Uninstalled nvidia drivers, shutdown pc, (pulled cpu power cord out and pressed the on button to purge the system like I always do), removed GTX 680. Installed 780 Ti, booted up pc, got desktop with usual low res when no display drivers are installed. Installed latest nvidia drivers (332.21), seemed fine, rebooted, saw the post screen, saw Win 7 startup screen, then nothing. Monitor says no signal. Tried other monitor (also DVI), same thing.
> 
> Booted into safe mode, ran DriverSweeper, shutdown pc. Re-seated card, double checked psu plugged in correctly (6 pin + 8 pin), rebooted, reinstalled drivers, rebooted, still no display after Win 7 startup screen.
> 
> Did this all for a 3rd time, and now my mobo bios has reset itself so I have also lost all my cpu oc settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I just being really stupid, or is there an issue with the card? If it is an issue with the card, why can I still see the post screen and Win startup screen, but not the desktop? Help!


I had a similar issue with my 780Ti at first, I'm on my phone so I can't see your rig.
What motherboard do you have?


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> I had a similar issue with my 780Ti at first, I'm on my phone so I can't see your rig.
> What motherboard do you have?


Asus P8Z77-V Pro....


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> Asus P8Z77-V Pro....


Check for a BIOS update, my MSI motherboard needed a BIOS update and all was fine.
I don't know if Asus does their own 'check for update' sort of thing but if it does, don't rely on it. Go straight to the Asus website and just download the newest one you can find. HTH


----------



## pokergesicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marvin82*
> 
> No i mean
> 
> , for example,
> the fans run at 50 ° with 30% with the iChill Bios
> The reference inno bios but only 20%
> So it is a bit warmer respectively they turn up later in the maximum


So only the stock fan settings are different?
If I set fan speed to 50%, will it really be at 50%?


----------



## Marvin82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokergesicht*
> 
> So only the stock fan settings are different?
> If I set fan speed to 50%, will it really be at 50%?


right.


----------



## DaFaRsHeR

Can anyone help me out with understanding GPU ASIC please?

From what I have read the higher the ASIC the better the card but my ASIC is pretty darn terrible 60.9% yet @ 1.187v (stock BIOS) my Gigabyte 780Ti OC X3 Windforce OC'd Core at 1185 boosts to 1272 in GPU-Z which doesn't seem that bad to me.

Is ASIC merely a computation process which has little or no bearing on overclockability or is my card a dud and you guys are all boosting over 1300?


----------



## Camberwell

So now that I finally have my MSI GTX 780 Ti Gaming installed after having to update my mobo bios to get it to work (thanks Magical Eskimo!), I installed GPU-Z 0.7.6 and it shows that the stock clocks are 980 MHz, and the boost is 1046 MHz. I know that this is the Gaming Setting, but I don't have the MSI app installed. All the reviews like on [H] say the stock clock out of the box was supposed to be 1020 MHz? Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## VindalooJim

I am on the fence whether to sell my 670 FTWs as well as some other stuff and get a EVGA 780Ti ACX. I am about 80/ 20 - leaning towards the 780Ti. Can anyone persuade me further in either direction?









I don't want SLi anymore, I just want a single card with less noise, less heat, less power usage and moar VRAM









I know I could wait for Maxwell, but it's sounding like it won't be out til Q4 (at least the top end stuff) and if you wait for the next best thing you will never end up buying anything as there is always something better around the corner.


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> I am on the fence whether to sell my 670 FTWs as well as some other stuff and get a EVGA 780Ti ACX. I am about 80/ 20 - leaning towards the 780Ti. Can anyone persuade me further in either direction?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want SLi anymore, I just want a single card with less noise, less heat, less power usage and moar VRAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I could wait for Maxwell, but it's sounding like it won't be out til Q4 (at least the top end stuff) and if you wait for the next best thing you will never end up buying anything as there is always something better around the corner.


Go for it. Overclocked 780 Ti will be as fast or faster than GTX 690, 7990 or 670 SLI but with less problems and power usage. High end Maxwell is still long way off. You should get about 350£ from your old cards on Ebay and other market places.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaFaRsHeR*
> 
> Can anyone help me out with understanding GPU ASIC please?
> 
> From what I have read the higher the ASIC the better the card but my ASIC is pretty darn terrible 60.9% yet @ 1.187v (stock BIOS) my Gigabyte 780Ti OC X3 Windforce OC'd Core at 1185 boosts to 1272 in GPU-Z which doesn't seem that bad to me.
> 
> Is ASIC merely a computation process which has little or no bearing on overclockability or is my card a dud and you guys are all boosting over 1300?


I posted a quote from one of my articles a few posts back, sometimes is useful to go back to the thread where we left off or simply use the search funtion!









http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/7400_100#post_21778862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> I am on the fence whether to sell my 670 FTWs as well as some other stuff and get a EVGA 780Ti ACX. I am about 80/ 20 - leaning towards the 780Ti. Can anyone persuade me further in either direction?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want SLi anymore, I just want a single card with less noise, less heat, less power usage and moar VRAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I could wait for Maxwell, but it's sounding like it won't be out til Q4 (at least the top end stuff) and if you wait for the next best thing you will never end up buying anything as there is always something better around the corner.


You pretty much made up your mind, get a 780Ti! But IMO you should get the Classy, as with the voltage tool up to 1.500V should give you even more leverage!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## DaFaRsHeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> I am on the fence whether to sell my 670 FTWs as well as some other stuff and get a EVGA 780Ti ACX. I am about 80/ 20 - leaning towards the 780Ti. Can anyone persuade me further in either direction?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want SLi anymore, I just want a single card with less noise, less heat, less power usage and moar VRAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I could wait for Maxwell, but it's sounding like it won't be out til Q4 (at least the top end stuff) and if you wait for the next best thing you will never end up buying anything as there is always something better around the corner.


This is where I was just before Christmas, couldn't wait until Q4 2014 for the top end Maxwell architecture. My decision was easier to make because I was running a 2560 X 1440 monitor with one 2GB GTX 670 clocked to the sky and with 4 free games from SCAN at the time I couldn't resist my Gigabyte GTX 780 Ti OC! Your issue is the FPS @ 120hz refresh rate really using a single card, that said if you are feeling flush there is a KINGPIN on EBAY for GBP661 (plus customs duty) today that might do the trick!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> So now that I finally have my MSI GTX 780 Ti Gaming installed after having to update my mobo bios to get it to work (thanks Magical Eskimo!), I installed GPU-Z 0.7.6 and it shows that the stock clocks are 980 MHz, and the boost is 1046 MHz. I know that this is the Gaming Setting, but I don't have the MSI app installed. All the reviews like on [H] say the stock clock out of the box was supposed to be 1020 MHz? Anyone got any ideas?


It would appear your card is set on
Quote:


> Gaming Mode


rather than
Quote:


> OC Mode


it can be changed using the software that came with the card according to this hardocp review, suggest you install the MSI app. http://www.hardocp.com/article/2014/02/10/msi_geforce_gtx_780_ti_gaming_3g_video_card_review#.Uv4qffl_suk

Hope that helps:thumb:

OccamRazor thanks for the link on the ASIC comment, sorry I was a little frazzled from reading so many counter arguments on the subject and was a little lazy in not using the search function admittedly!


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> I am on the fence whether to sell my 670 FTWs as well as some other stuff and get a EVGA 780Ti ACX. I am about 80/ 20 - leaning towards the 780Ti. Can anyone persuade me further in either direction?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want SLi anymore, I just want a single card with less noise, less heat, less power usage and moar VRAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I could wait for Maxwell, but it's sounding like it won't be out til Q4 (at least the top end stuff) and if you wait for the next best thing you will never end up buying anything as there is always something better around the corner.


I think you said it yourself "less noise, less heat, less power usage and moar VRAM." That should be enough to persuade you.









Shouldn't use the word "wait" when it comes to gpu unless of course you know an official date of the next line up of gpus. If you keep waiting you might have to stick with those 670s for a long time. People go on for years waiting for the next best thing but there will always be a next best thing right around the corner. So, no need to wait, just pull the trigger asap and be happy.









Single gpu always has less issues than sli (fact).


----------



## RingingEars

I was in the same boat as you guys. 780 Ti now or keep my 670 sli.
My 780 ti showed up yesterday along with a new EK waterblock








I have 8 hours to go here at work than it's go-time!!!


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaFaRsHeR*
> 
> Can anyone help me out with understanding GPU ASIC please?
> 
> From what I have read the higher the ASIC the better the card but my ASIC is pretty darn terrible 60.9% yet @ 1.187v (stock BIOS) my Gigabyte 780Ti OC X3 Windforce OC'd Core at 1185 boosts to 1272 in GPU-Z which doesn't seem that bad to me.
> 
> Is ASIC merely a computation process which has little or no bearing on overclockability or is my card a dud and you guys are all boosting over 1300?


I think the new B1 chips and the increased overclocking performance that was expected has somewhat panned out and negated the asic value. I have a 83.6 asic and by the looks of it so far, I should reach 1300+mhz no problem but apparently many 60's are getting higher overclocks also.

from my experience with higher/lower asic 780s/titans and having followed the 780 and Titan owners' club, there was overwhelmingly better performance from the higher ASIC cards (before the volt hack of course). I don't know, maybe it is an oddity but I've just always had better luck with overclocking results from higher asic cards.


----------



## pokergesicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marvin82*
> 
> right.


Do you personally have the iChill, or have you read that it works on this card as well?

Sorry for asking so many questions, it is my first time flashing bios to GPU, and I wouldn't be happy if I did something wrong


----------



## Marvin82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokergesicht*
> 
> Do you personally have the iChill, or have you read that it works on this card as well?
> 
> Sorry for asking so many questions, it is my first time flashing bios to GPU, and I wouldn't be happy if I did something wrong











I have 4 cards the ichill is one of the 4


----------



## h2spartan

1280mhz and going strong @ 1.175v no artifacts...TBC (next I'll try for 1300+)

Anyone know generally how much Mhz to the core can be added with an extra +35mv (or jumping from 1.175 to 1.21v)? I will eventually try it but I really want to keep my volts/temp down for gaming since my card is going in an itx case.

(random question) What's the average fps a single 780ti gets in a maxed AC4? I've just started downloading the game.


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> 1.175v is still going strong @ 1280mhz no artifacts...TBC
> 
> Anyone know generally how much Mhz to the core can be added with an extra +35mv (or jumping from 1.175 to 1.21v)? I will eventually try it but I really want to keep my volts/temp down for gaming since my card is going in an itx case.
> 
> (random question) What's the average fps a single 780ti gets in a maxed AC4? I've just started downloading the game.


Hi, I've had the same experience, running at about 1270 mhz, at 1167 volts I believe, but still at 1.212v I only get a max of 1300mhz stable. I think it's more about being able to provide stable voltage levels. Maybe at the higher voltage setting the voltage level is more unstable. Thus making games crash.

As for AC4, that game is also very CPU dependent. I have a i7 860, at 4.1 ghz, and it's a bottleneck for sure. Especially when you look over the city, frames drop to the 40's (running at 1440p). Enabling MultiThreading in Nvidia Conrol panel helps dividing load across cpu cores. I get best frames with my CPU clocked to 4.5GHZ without HT. And when you open Taskmanager (I have windows 8.1), and go to the performance tab, you'll see that the first and last core are heavily occupied. And when the first core is at 100% utilisation, the frames drop and stutter occurs. That's with complex environments and lots of activity. Even when the rain sets in, the frames drop and CPU gets utilised at 100%.
I think you won't see 100% utilisation with HT, ever (in games that is). So it's not really a good measure to say, ah well, the game only uses 70% of my cpu so the cpu won't be a bottleneck. It's more about how these threads are devided over the cores.

Of course when you go for high AA settings etc, then the GPU will become the bottleneck before the CPU does.

I also had the same problem with AC3 (at 1080p and 580SLI) and with Far Cry 3. These games are heavy on the CPU in my experience. You'll hit a wall and that's why benchmarks won't see a huge improvement when it comes to Single GPU versus SLI. In far cry 3, I had about 45 fps average everything on ultra, 4x msaa, with a single gtx 580. When I put in the second 580, I got an average of 60 fps (v-sync), but once again, with heavy CPU load (a lot of shooting going around) and complex environments, the frames would drop to mid 50's.

So, keep that in mind.

I'm getting a 3770K this weekend.


----------



## pokergesicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marvin82*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 4 cards the ichill is one of the 4


I see, thanks









And you use the modded bios?
What kind of differences have you noticed?


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakakakaka*
> 
> Hi, I've had the same experience, running at about 1270 mhz, at 1167 volts I believe, but still at 1.212v I only get a max of 1300mhz stable. I think it's more about being able to provide stable voltage levels. Maybe at the higher voltage setting the voltage level is more unstable. Thus making games crash.
> 
> As for AC4, that game is also very CPU dependent. I have a i7 860, at 4.1 ghz, and it's a bottleneck for sure. Especially when you look over the city, frames drop to the 40's (running at 1440p). Enabling MultiThreading in Nvidia Conrol panel helps dividing load across cpu cores. I get best frames with my CPU clocked to 4.5GHZ without HT. And when you open Taskmanager (I have windows 8.1), and go to the performance tab, you'll see that the first and last core are heavily occupied. And when the first core is at 100% utilisation, the frames drop and stutter occurs. That's with complex environments and lots of activity. Even when the rain sets in, the frames drop and CPU gets utilised at 100%.
> I think you won't see 100% utilisation with HT, ever. So it's not really a good measure to say, ah well, the game only uses 70% of my cpu so the cpu won't be a bottleneck. It's more about how these threads are devided over the cores.
> 
> Of course when you go for high AA settings etc, then the GPU will become the bottleneck before the CPU does.
> 
> I also had the same problem with AC3 (at 1080p and 580SLI) and with Far Cry 3. These games are heavy on the CPU in my experience. You'll hit a wall and that's why benchmarks won't see a huge improvement when it comes to Single GPU versus SLI. In far cry 3, I had about 45 fps average everything on ultra, 4x msaa, with a single gtx 580. When I put in the second 580, I got an average of 60 fps (v-sync), but once again, with heavy CPU load (a lot of shooting going around) and complex environments, the frames would drop to mid 50's.
> 
> So, keep that in mind.
> 
> I'm getting a 3770K this weekend.


Thanks for the info man!

Hopefully a 3770k is sufficient for both you and me!









Edit:
Just did a valley run 1305mhz @ 1.175v no artifacts...Keep in mind I've only tested these clocks in valley and have not overclocked memory at all yet. Just taking my time with this card.


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Thanks for the info man!
> 
> Hopefully a 3770k is sufficient for both you and me!


I sure hope so! I will be OC'ing the hell out of that thing.







I'm sure going to go at least 5ghz, hopefully temps will remain low (after a few hardware tweaks







)

EDIT: you could also lower environment details to achieve better fps, but then you will noticeably see people and buildings fading in a lot more.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakakakaka*
> 
> I sure hope so! I will be OC'ing the hell out of that thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure going to go at least 5ghz, hopefully temps will remain low (after a few hardware tweaks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Nice! it seems most 3770s clock pretty well, well at least better than 4770s so I wouldn't be surprised at all if you could hit 5.0. That is sort of why I haven't upgraded yet especially due to the negligible performance difference between the two.


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Nice! it seems most 3770s clock pretty well, well at least better than 4770s so I wouldn't be surprised at all if you could hit 5.0. That is sort of why I haven't upgraded yet especially due to the negligible performance difference between the two.


Yes, I think I will be lapping the cpu as well, and applying better paste to the internal heatsink. I've always used Liquid Ultra cooling paste, pure metal, but can be harmful. But, always achieved about 3-5 degrees lower than the best cooling paste (IC Diamond for example). I have not yet tried it on the internal heatsink yet, but I might give that a go. I have the Noctua NH-D14 heatsink. Which one do you have?

EDIT: Going a little bit off-topic I realise..

But, on topic, I think temps also play a big role. I've managed to lower my GPU temps about 13-14 degrees C on OC, compared to stock (no OC). That's a huge difference. But it seems as if my card has some sort of temperature wall of 70 degrees C, above that, OC becomes significantly more unstable. So, with all modifications, I hit a max of 65 degrees on 1.212v when playing the most gpu intensive games. Had to do a series of mods to my gpu and case airflow. But it seems to help. Usually with V-sync on, temps stay below 60 degrees when playing games like AC4 or Tomb Raider. Of course no high AA settings, preferably off, I think that looks better, more crisp than with any type of AA (at 1440p that is). But that's a matter of taste.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakakakaka*
> 
> Yes, I think I will be lapping the cpu as well, and applying better paste to the internal heatsink. I've always used Liquid Ultra cooling paste, pure metal, but can be harmful. But, always achieved about 3-5 degrees lower than the best cooling paste (IC Diamond for example). I have not yet tried it on the internal heatsink yet, but I might give that a go. I have the Noctua NH-D14 heatsink. Which one do you have?


I need to delid mine also. I'll get around to it eventually, although, I'm not sure what method I want to use (Razor or Vice).

I have a corsair h40 on mine currently but that will change soon. Surprisingly I've been getting great temps with it despite my overclock and one fan on it lol.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> Go for it. Overclocked 780 Ti will be as fast or faster than GTX 690, 7990 or 670 SLI but with less problems and power usage. High end Maxwell is still long way off. *You should get about 350£ from your old cards on Ebay and other market places.*


That is what I was thinking








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You pretty much made up your mind, get a 780Ti! But IMO you should get the Classy, as with the voltage tool up to 1.500V should give you even more leverage!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaFaRsHeR*
> 
> This is where I was just before Christmas, couldn't wait until Q4 2014 for the top end Maxwell architecture. My decision was easier to make because I was running a 2560 X 1440 monitor with one 2GB GTX 670 clocked to the sky and with 4 free games from SCAN at the time I couldn't resist my Gigabyte GTX 780 Ti OC! Your issue is the FPS @ 120hz refresh rate really using a single card, that said if you are feeling flush there is a KINGPIN on EBAY for GBP661 (plus customs duty) today that might do the trick!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> I think you said it yourself "less noise, less heat, less power usage and moar VRAM." That should be enough to persuade you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't use the word "wait" when it comes to gpu unless of course you know an official date of the next line up of gpus. If you keep waiting you might have to stick with those 670s for a long time. People go on for years waiting for the next best thing but there will always be a next best thing right around the corner. So, no need to wait, just pull the trigger asap and be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Single gpu always has less issues than sli (fact).


Thanks guys! I'm gonna go for one and pull the trigger once my PSU RMA replacement has arrived.

Should I go for the:


Gigabyte Windforce 3x for £526
EVGA SC ACX for £560
EVGA Classified ACX for £603
or the

Gigabyte GeForce GTX 780Ti GHz Edition for £620
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-131-GI&groupid=701&catid=1914&subcat=1402


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> That is what I was thinking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys! I'm gonna go for one and pull the trigger once my PSU RMA replacement has arrived.
> 
> Should I go for the:
> 
> 
> Gigabyte Windforce 3x for £526
> EVGA SC ACX for £560
> EVGA Classified ACX for £603
> or the
> 
> Gigabyte GeForce GTX 780Ti GHz Edition for £620
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-131-GI&groupid=701&catid=1914&subcat=1402


I've always had the best luck with EVGA products. Go for the EVGA Classy man! You won't regret it!


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> yeah i know what you mean. i did the same thing with my old 680 but meh. yeah at my old clocks at +200 on the mem i ran heaven benchmark for 4 hours and max temp hit 79... i been playing bf4 campaign for a bit too with no problems at all on my current clocks. but yeah ill leave this on again overnight for another run to test its stability.
> do you think maybe my processor? i have a 3770k @ 4.5 ghz


I've tested a little regarding CPU influence. These are my results on an i7 860 CPU:

First:

4.1 GHz - HT On (4 cores, 8 threads)
GPU 1300mhz - 3750mhz @ 1.212V
Valley Extreme HD: 77.3 fps

Second:

4.45 GHz - HT Off (4 cores, 4 threads)
GPU 1300mhz - 3750mhz @ 1.212V
Valley Extreme HD: 78.9 fps

It's not a huge difference, but overall seemed smoother as well. I think CPU has an influence, but maybe too high clocks might adversely affect performance? Or other programs running in the background. Or even multimonitor usage?? Didn't test that. I have 2 monitors active atm.


----------



## pompss

i flash my gtx 780 classy bios with skyn3t.
i also download the voltage tune and change the voltage up to 1.35
was working yesterday but today it wont apply.
gpu-z still show me 1.15 max. yesterday was 1.35
why the voltage tune doesnt work anymore???
any help is appreciate


----------



## jezzer

WoW just got a 780 Ti but my 780 DCII OC is almost as fast. Only 500 gpu score difference in Fire Strike, Both OCd to their max.
Hope it will perform better in games otherwise i am really doubting it was worth the update.

I went from GTX 780 SLI to single Ti due to mini ITX build so wanted to get the fastest single gpu card but kinda dissapointed with the difference.

Gonna fire up some games


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> WoW just got a 780 Ti but my 780 DCII OC is almost as fast. Only 500 gpu score difference in Fire Strike, Both OCd to their max.


I'm not really too surprised. My last Firestrike score was around 10,100 which is quite a bit higher than a reference 780 ti (no OC). I'm on the fence about upgrading; not sure it's worth the trouble. Still undecided however.
















Please post your opinion once you've had a chance to play a few games with the new setup.


----------



## iluvkfc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> WoW just got a 780 Ti but my 780 DCII OC is almost as fast. Only 500 gpu score difference in Fire Strike, Both OCd to their max.
> Hope it will perform better in games otherwise i am really doubting it was worth the update.
> 
> I went from GTX 780 SLI to single Ti due to mini ITX build so wanted to get the fastest single gpu card but kinda dissapointed with the difference.
> 
> Gonna fire up some games


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I'm not really too surprised. My last Firestrike score was around 10,100 which is quite a bit higher than a reference 780 ti (no OC). I'm on the fence about upgrading; not sure it's worth the trouble. Still undecided however.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please post your opinion once you've had a chance to play a few games with the new setup.


On a side note, is it normal that Fire Strike score barely increases with an OC of 780 Ti? I gained maybe a few hundred points from +250 core clock. But Fire Strike Extreme yields much better gains, more than 20%.


----------



## VSG

Are your clocks stable throughout the FS run? Still strange though- FSE would have throttled clocks much more!


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I'm not really too surprised. My last Firestrike score was around 10,100 which is quite a bit higher than a reference 780 ti (no OC). I'm on the fence about upgrading; not sure it's worth the trouble. Still undecided however.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please post your opinion once you've had a chance to play a few games with the new setup.


The price difference between the 780 dcii i had and the Ti i have now is more than 200$ seeing now that in benchmarks the 780 dcii kinda destroys the reference 780 Ti and is amazingly close to my reference Ti even when the Ti is fully overclocked with +200 core and + 300 mem i would say no.

I already sold one of my 780s, thats not a real prob as in my future itx build i can only put one card but seriously considering returning the Ti now.

Its kinda hard btw to test the games as i played most games with 780 sli and not with a single card so i kinda have no reference to compair it with


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakakakaka*
> 
> I've tested a little regarding CPU influence. These are my results on an i7 860 CPU:
> 
> First:
> 
> 4.1 GHz - HT On (4 cores, 8 threads)
> GPU 1300mhz - 3750mhz @ 1.212V
> Valley Extreme HD: 77.3 fps
> 
> Second:
> 
> 4.45 GHz - HT Off (4 cores, 4 threads)
> GPU 1300mhz - 3750mhz @ 1.212V
> Valley Extreme HD: 78.9 fps
> 
> It's not a huge difference, but overall seemed smoother as well. I think CPU has an influence, but maybe too high clocks might adversely affect performance? Or other programs running in the background. Or even multimonitor usage?? Didn't test that. I have 2 monitors active atm.


Hmmm I'm going to have to test with HT off vs. on and see what differences I have. Wonder if running Valley with HT off would benefit from that.


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakakakaka*
> 
> I've tested a little regarding CPU influence. These are my results on an i7 860 CPU:
> 
> First:
> 
> 4.1 GHz - HT On (4 cores, 8 threads)
> GPU 1300mhz - 3750mhz @ 1.212V
> Valley Extreme HD: 77.3 fps
> 
> Second:
> 
> 4.45 GHz - HT Off (4 cores, 4 threads)
> GPU 1300mhz - 3750mhz @ 1.212V
> Valley Extreme HD: 78.9 fps
> 
> It's not a huge difference, but overall seemed smoother as well. I think CPU has an influence, but maybe too high clocks might adversely affect performance? Or other programs running in the background. Or even multimonitor usage?? Didn't test that. I have 2 monitors active atm.


Just out of curiousity, do you have your cores unparked? On my i7 it made a huge difference when running with ht on, although I'm afraid I don't have the results to hand to provide actual figures....


----------



## h2spartan

Do many reference 780tis get to 1400mhz core clock at 1.21v? I feel like my card has a lot to give especially since im still on 1.175 and going. I want to eventually work my way to that.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> Just out of curiousity, do you have your cores unparked? On my i7 it made a huge difference when running with ht on, although I'm afraid I don't have the results to hand to provide actual figures....


This. Unparking cores is a must. Not just for benching but gaming also.


----------



## VSG

Well I would not take that as a golden rule, some games like BF4 have been reported to be unstable by some users with unparked cores on i5 and i7 haswell chips.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Well I would not take that as a golden rule, some games like BF4 have been reported to be unstable by some users with unparked cores on i5 and i7 haswell chips.


But games like BF4 were unstable to begin with.


----------



## iluvkfc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Are your clocks stable throughout the FS run? Still strange though- FSE would have throttled clocks much more!


I just realized I had adaptative vsync on during the whole testing process. But I have a Qnix QX2710 at 110 Hz and neither benchmark hits 110 fps anyway. Anyhow, I will re-run the bench without any vsync.


----------



## h2spartan

I have a dumb question. Would it affect performance in any way if I turned my monitor to 60hz instead of 120hz while running any benchmark? I'm guessing no affect whatsoever.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Do many reference 780tis get to 1400mhz core clock at 1.21v? I feel like my card has a lot to give especially since im still on 1.175 and going. I want to eventually work my way to that.


Not unless you have a golden gpu personally blessed by this guy:

www.en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jen-Hsun_Huang

On water, good ref. 780 Ti's can get into the 1300's, but 1400 would likely be very unstable, if it could pass any benchmarking at that speed.
We just don't have enough juice available, without hard-modding the card.

Yours seems to be doing fantastic though, at such low voltage.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iluvkfc*
> 
> I just realized I had adaptative vsync on during the whole testing process. But I have a Qnix QX2710 at 110 Hz and neither benchmark hits 110 fps anyway. Anyhow, I will re-run the bench without any vsync.


Try running it @the correct 60hz and turning off vsync! I've seen "OC'ed" panels cause issues before, and I've honestly not found it to be beneficial usually.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Not unless you have a golden gpu personally blessed by this guy:
> 
> www.en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jen-Hsun_Huang
> 
> On water, good ref. 780 Ti's can get into the 1300's, but 1400 would likely be very unstable, if it could pass any benchmarking at that speed.
> We just don't have enough juice available, without hard-modding the card.
> 
> Yours seems to be doing fantastic though, at such low voltage.


I would be excited to even reach 1350mhz let alone 1400 on air. That would have to be golden but I will try to get everything it has to offer out of it.









Thanks, yeah, I think I'm missing a real opportunity with this card and not putting it under water. Maybe I will eventually. I just Want a SFF machine right now. I suppose I could find a much more suitable itx case for watercooling but the one I ordered is waaaay too compact for that.


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Try running it @the correct 60hz and turning off vsync! I've seen "OC'ed" panels cause issues before, and I've honestly not found it to be beneficial usually.


Running at the stock 60 Hz for benching is usually a good idea, but for the rest having my Qnix 1440p @ 120Hz is super smooth, even on the desktop. I didn't think it would make much difference but when I updated the nvidia driver, I forgot to redo my oc and couldn't figure out why the mouse felt like it was moving through treacle









Tomorrow I'll oc my new card on the stock bios, and then with skyn3t's - should be a fun afternoon


----------



## h2spartan

Needless to say memory helps so much in valley. clocks at 1306/1850 @ 1.175 - 84.9fps



Edit: I think I may want a new PSU, I'm not sure 750w will cut it. I mean, it is okay so far but I just don't want my whole system to crash on me from overclocking.

Another Edit: Crap! I didn't even realize I broke 1000 posts! Yay!

Another Edit! Looks like 1306mhz is as far as mine will go at 1.175v on air without artifacts but that doesn't include the memory overclock. It is still accepting my memory overclocks.







Time to move up a notch to 1.187!


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> I've always had the best luck with EVGA products. Go for the EVGA Classy man! You won't regret it!


Yeah, I've always stuck with EVGA on Nvidia cards but the factory oc on the Gigabyte Ghz Edition is pretty insane. I am still leaning towards EVGA however. Any other thoughts guys?


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Yeah, I've always stuck with EVGA on Nvidia cards but the factory oc on the Gigabyte Ghz Edition is pretty insane. I am still leaning towards EVGA however. Any other thoughts guys?


Yeah the stock overclock on those Ghz models is great but I heard some of them are overclocked to the limit already so you wont have much headroom in some cases. I still highly recommend EVGA. No reason to go with Gigabyte as EVGA's service alone would warrant my purchase despite weaker factory clocks.


----------



## subsven

EVGA has the best warranty in the biz, not that I've needed it.







But I watercool, so that's important.

On a side note, anybody know if EVGA has released any BIOS updates for the 780ti SC? Official BIOS updates, mind you.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subsven*
> 
> EVGA has the best warranty in the biz, not that I've needed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I watercool, so that's important.
> 
> On a side note, anybody know if EVGA has released any BIOS updates for the 780ti SC? Official BIOS updates, mind you.


What's this about official bios updates? Psssshhhh, who needs those?









Skynet's bios are official bios from the Skynet cooperation! You know, they were extracted directly from a T-1000. You can't go wrong with that!


----------



## subsven

Hey hey, I'm not hating on anyone.







I just don't have the funds to justify voiding any warranties with a 3rd party BIOS. Probably going to be sitting on my 780ti's for 3-4 years for now.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Yeah, I've always stuck with EVGA on Nvidia cards but the factory oc on the Gigabyte Ghz Edition is pretty insane. I am still leaning towards EVGA however. Any other thoughts guys?


Is say EVGA, I've seen too many reports of the Gigabyte cards not being stable at the "factory OC" settings and requiring a downclock to function. Save the money and OC it yourself!


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subsven*
> 
> Hey hey, I'm not hating on anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't have the funds to justify voiding any warranties with a 3rd party BIOS. Probably going to be sitting on my 780ti's for 3-4 years for now.


I don't think you can void your warranty with tampering with bios flashing. I'm not sure though. Anyone have the official word on that?

I mean you're still flashing your bios when updating official ones. Skynet's bios will not harm your card if that is what you're concerned about. Just make sure you take the right steps and all will go well.

In fact, you would be doing yourself and the card a favor if using Sky's and a disservice if using the official ones....Sad that it has to be that way though lol.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subsven*
> 
> Hey hey, I'm not hating on anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't have the funds to justify voiding any warranties with a 3rd party BIOS. Probably going to be sitting on my 780ti's for 3-4 years for now.


Dude, even Jacob the evga rep has recommended folks to the skyn3t bios, and is very active in the forums where the "3rd" party BIOS'es are at. Try looking him up!


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subsven*
> 
> Hey hey, I'm not hating on anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't have the funds to justify voiding any warranties with a 3rd party BIOS. Probably going to be sitting on my 780ti's for 3-4 years for now.


There is nothing to worry about when using a 3rd party bios. You should do some research and reading before making such comments. All you have to do if you need to send back your vid card is flash the original bios back to the card.

Using a third party bios is very common prob more common then you think. There is only so much evga and other companies can do as far as putting out new official bios's with big Nvidia watching over there shoulder.


----------



## subsven

Problem is if the card fries I can't replace the BIOS. Plus I was just over at the EVGA forums reading about the Classified Dual BIOS card and the EVGA rep said at least 1 of the two BIOS's has to be stock for RMA purposes.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Yeah the stock overclock on those Ghz models is great but I heard some of them are overclocked to the limit already so you wont have much headroom in some cases. I still highly recommend EVGA. No reason to go with Gigabyte as EVGA's service alone would warrant my purchase despite weaker factory clocks.


That is a good point you've just made. The ACX cooler is also a LOT quiter than Gigabytes Windforce. Quietness is something that is important to me. Thanks for helping my indecisive mind decide.









Is the Classy worth the extra money over the SC then?


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subsven*
> 
> Problem is if the card fries I can't replace the BIOS. Plus I was just over at the EVGA forums reading about the Classified Dual BIOS card and the EVGA rep said at least 1 of the two BIOS's has to be stock for RMA purposes.


If your card fries, it's because the user did something wrong like not properly monitoring temps or quickly upping the voltage beyond reasonable limits. Just be cautious and overclock incrementally.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> That is a good point you've just made. The ACX cooler is also a LOT quiter than Gigabytes Windforce. Quietness is something that is important to me. Thanks for helping my indecisive mind decide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the Classy worth the extra money over the SC then?


Definitely! I would have gotten the classy myself but the case I want to use wont accept that wide load card lol.....

The greatest thing it offers is being able to push the voltage past a reference card's 1.21 limit. If you like to overclock, it is an overclocker's dream card for sure!


----------



## subsven

Here's a question then: What about loading a 780Ti SC ACX or 780ti Classified BIOS onto my 780ti SC? I know they're essentially the same cards (especially the 780ti SC ACX) but the base overclock is a little higher. Anybody try anything like this?


----------



## Marvin82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokergesicht*
> 
> I see, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you use the modded bios?
> What kind of differences have you noticed?


No i use a self made Bios
i will so fare all stock only the voltage at 1.21v wen i need and at 24/7 1170mhz GPU and 3600mhz mem at 1,05v

at the Moment i use a Asus DCU II OC not the ichill


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> If your card fries, it's because the user did something wrong like not properly monitoring temps or quickly upping the voltage beyond reasonable limits. Just be cautious and overclock incrementally.


I don't even


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subsven*
> 
> Here's a question then: What about loading a 780Ti SC ACX or 780ti Classified BIOS onto my 780ti SC? I know they're essentially the same cards (especially the 780ti SC ACX) but the base overclock is a little higher. Anybody try anything like this?


They aren't "essentially the same card", and attempting this in the case of the classy bios will likely brick your card, or cause subpar performance. As far as the ACX bios goes, you'll gain nothing from it except strange cooler/fan activity


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subsven*
> 
> Here's a question then: What about loading a 780Ti SC ACX or 780ti Classified BIOS onto my 780ti SC? I know they're essentially the same cards (especially the 780ti SC ACX) but the base overclock is a little higher. Anybody try anything like this?


No, don't do that because they aren't exactly the same.

Any of the reference cards have a bios to run one fan. Any with an ACX cooler needs a bios to run two fans.

The Classy is a different beast entirely. Yes, the gk110 chip is the same but the board itself is all customized.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> No, don't do that because they aren't exactly the same.
> 
> Any of the reference cards have a bios to run one fan. Any with an ACX cooler needs a bios to run two fans.
> 
> The Classy is a different beast entirely. Yes, the gk110 chip is the same but the board itself is all customized.


There are reference cards with both one fan and two fans, a REFERENCE cooler only has 1 fan! I know it's only semantics, but it is still applicable.

And look what the nice folks from UPS brought me today.


Time for some tri-sli folks!!! Already have the EK blocks and backplates, but I'm gonna do some air testing before I put them on and flash the BIOS'es.


----------



## friend'scatdied

My reference eVGA Ti runs a little over 1GHz stock boost. I've tried 1250 and failed, but backing down to 1200/7800 runs swimmingly. Haven't really tried between 1200 and 1250.

Is that par for the course without messing around with the voltage?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> My reference eVGA Ti runs a little over 1GHz stock boost. I've tried 1250 and failed, but backing down to 1200/7800 runs swimmingly. Haven't really tried between 1200 and 1250.
> 
> Is that par for the course without messing around with the voltage?


That's about average. If you run a custom bios and 1.212v then you'll probably hit 1250-1275 mhz.


----------



## pokergesicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marvin82*
> 
> No i use a self made Bios
> i will so fare all stock only the voltage at 1.21v wen i need and at 24/7 1170mhz GPU and 3600mhz mem at 1,05v
> 
> at the Moment i use a Asus DCU II OC not the ichill


I see. Have you tried the skynet bios for your iChill?

I want to make sure someone has succesfully used it before I do it


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokergesicht*
> 
> I see. Have you tried the skynet bios for your iChill?
> 
> I want to make sure someone has succesfully used it before I do it


Even if it doesn't work for your card, all you do is flash the original bios back on to it. I've had cards that only had a single bios, and when one of the VRM's died, I was still able to use the onboard graphics to flash the original bios back on it. And evga honored the warranty, that's what one of those Ti's in the photo I posted previously is, an RMA replacement.


----------



## Marvin82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokergesicht*
> 
> I see. Have you tried the skynet bios for your iChill?
> 
> I want to make sure someone has succesfully used it before I do it


Ja einmal das für die inno3d und das Referenz skynet
Das referenz funktioniert besser.
But i use 24/7 the original bios its secure ^^

Mittlerweile gibts ein tool zum bios selber modden.... damit bastell ich mir meine bios selber. Einfach um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marvin82*
> 
> Ja einmal das für die inno3d und das Referenz skynet
> Das referenz funktioniert besser.
> But i use 24/7 the original bios its secure ^^
> 
> Mittlerweile gibts ein tool zum bios selber modden.... damit bastell ich mir meine bios selber. Einfach um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen.


Might want to look at the ToS for this forum sir, posts are only allowed in English. Sorry


----------



## Marvin82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Even if it doesn't work for your card, all you do is flash the original bios back on to it. I've had cards that only had a single bios, and when one of the VRM's died, I was still able to use the onboard graphics to flash the original bios back on it. And evga honored the warranty, that's what one of those Ti's in the photo I posted previously is, an RMA replacement.


inno has a bad Support in Germany







and died the card and you can not flash back the card the warranty is away.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marvin82*
> 
> inno has a bad Support in Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and died the card and you can not flash back the card the warranty is away.


Well, I have flashed the bios on a dead card personally, so don't know what more to tell you. As long NVFlash can see the card, it can be flashed!


----------



## Marvin82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Well, I have flashed the bios on a dead card personally, so don't know what more to tell you. As long NVFlash can see the card, it can be flashed!


as long ...


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Well, I have flashed the bios on a dead card personally, so don't know what more to tell you. As long NVFlash can see the card, it can be flashed!


There's the difference, define "dead". Like you say, if you can see then it's not dead. Dead is when your BIOS doesn't see it and of course both Device Manager and nvflash are oblivious to it's existence. That's dead.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> There are reference cards with both one fan and two fans, a REFERENCE cooler only has 1 fan! I know it's only semantics, but it is still applicable.
> 
> And look what the nice folks from UPS brought me today.
> 
> 
> Time for some tri-sli folks!!! Already have the EK blocks and backplates, but I'm gonna do some air testing before I put them on and flash the BIOS'es.


Why tri-sli? (besides benchmarking, what games are you running that you feel needs tri-sli?)


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> Why tri-sli? (besides benchmarking, what games are you running that you feel needs tri-sli?)


I'm running my system attached to 3 Dell U3011's. So in games like WoT, I'm running it at 7680x1600, and in BF4 and CoD, I'm running 4800x2560. I have a fourth that will be coming in a month for the dedicated physX card. It's NOT necessary, it's what I WANT.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I'm running my system attached to 3 Dell U3011's. So in games like WoT, I'm running it at 7680x1600, and in BF4 and CoD, I'm running 4800x2560. I have a fourth that will be coming in a month for the dedicated physX card. It's NOT necessary, it's what I WANT.


pics!


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> That's about average. If you run a custom bios and 1.212v then you'll probably hit 1250-1275 mhz.


Thanks. I was able to run 1300MHz with skyn3t without problems.

Sweet spot for me is 1202MHz @ 1.10v since I'm air cooled in a mITX case. Can't really go higher clock at that voltage or lower voltage at that clock without instability.


----------



## fredocini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Needless to say memory helps so much in valley. clocks at 1306/1850 @ 1.175 - 84.9fps
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I think I may want a new PSU, I'm not sure 750w will cut it. I mean, it is okay so far but I just don't want my whole system to crash on me from overclocking.
> 
> Another Edit: Crap! I didn't even realize I broke 1000 posts! Yay!
> 
> Another Edit! Looks like 1306mhz is as far as mine will go at 1.175v on air without artifacts but that doesn't include the memory overclock. It is still accepting my memory overclocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to move up a notch to 1.187!


looks like you've got an awesome card there! were you able to confirm if ram speed does affect gaming performance? i have roughly the same clocks as you atm now with only +50 more on my memory overclock but still only getting 84 fps


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> pics!


I will definitely be posting them once the build is done, I was waiting on the cards to get the build going....


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> looks like you've got an awesome card there! were you able to confirm if ram speed does affect gaming performance? i have roughly the same clocks as you atm now with only +50 more on my memory overclock but still only getting 84 fps


Memory speed makes next to no impact on performance in actual gaming.


----------



## fredocini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> Memory speed makes next to no impact on performance in actual gaming.


yeah just did a bit of research and you are correct. what is there that could possibly be holding my fps back?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subsven*
> 
> Here's a question then: What about loading a 780Ti SC ACX or 780ti Classified BIOS onto my 780ti SC? I know they're essentially the same cards (especially the 780ti SC ACX) but the base overclock is a little higher. Anybody try anything like this?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> They aren't "essentially the same card", and attempting this in the case of the classy bios will likely brick your card, or cause subpar performance. As far as the ACX bios goes, you'll gain nothing from it except strange cooler/fan activity


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> No, don't do that because they aren't exactly the same.
> 
> Any of the reference cards have a bios to run one fan. Any with an ACX cooler needs a bios to run two fans.
> 
> The Classy is a different beast entirely. Yes, the gk110 chip is the same but the board itself is all customized.


Ok, lets clear this matter:

*EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Classified K|NGP|N Edition
EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Dual Classified
EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Dual Classified*

*EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti/ SC/ ACX*

*EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Dual FTW w/ EVGA*

*EVGA GeForce GTX 780 / DUAL/ SC/ ACX*

Currently EVGA has 4* PCB´s running GK110; The classy's PCB with some differences between them but minor; the reference 780Ti PCB; the 780 FTW and the 780 reference PCB, all listed above!
Actually its 3 because the 780Ti and the 780 PCB are essentially the same apart from the altered VRM's structure!
Flashing bios from different PCB's does not work and standard flashing procedures may not work and a deeper nvflash knowledge may be needed!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> looks like you've got an awesome card there! were you able to confirm if ram speed does affect gaming performance? i have roughly the same clocks as you atm now with only +50 more on my memory overclock but still only getting 84 fps


thank you! I hope to get another 100mhz out of the additional 35mv I have left. These new b1 chips seem to do a lot with a little.

As for memory, pandora is correct. Memory does little to affect gaming performance but benchmarking is a different story, at least for 3dmark 11 and firestrike. I am still not sure about valley though. It is odd that im getting 1 more fps when we have near identical setups.


----------



## flexus

Doesn't the soft mod for voltage work on a 780 ti?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> Doesn't the soft mod for voltage work on a 780 ti?


No, that's only the non-Ti 780 and the Titan (I'm not sure about Titan) but I Know it doesn't work on the Ti!!!!


----------



## pokergesicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marvin82*
> 
> Ja einmal das für die inno3d und das Referenz skynet
> Das referenz funktioniert besser.
> But i use 24/7 the original bios its secure ^^
> 
> Mittlerweile gibts ein tool zum bios selber modden.... damit bastell ich mir meine bios selber. Einfach um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen.


By reference you mean the first bios listed in the first post?
What kind of differences did you have?

How can you mod the bios yourself?

I'm actually from Finland, but I do understand german


----------



## h2spartan

Wow I did a clean run of Valley at 1305/1850mhz @ 1.162v - 85.4 fps....these cards are amazing at such low voltages! I may be able to get to 90fps with just 1.21v?


----------



## wstanci3

Yeah, you have a great card. Push that puppy! I want to see 1400mhz!


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> Yeah, you have a great card. Push that puppy! I want to see 1400mhz!


Haha! thanks! I intend to.









God this card makes me want to go all out with watercooling!


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Haha! thanks! I intend to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God this card makes me want to go all out with watercooling!


It would be an absolute shame if you didn't. Honestly, I haven't seen many clocks that good at such a low voltage. Dare I say a golden chip?


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> It would be an absolute shame if you didn't. Honestly, I haven't seen many clocks that good at such a low voltage. Dare I say a golden chip?


I would be happy to classify it as golden!







...but more confident once I find out if I am able to reach those higher clocks....I would think it would be easy under water.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> I would be happy to classify it as golden!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...but more confident once I find out if I am able to reach those higher clocks....I would think it would be easy under water.


What was the ASIC on the card, sorry if that's been posted, but I see too many ASIC reports a day here, so it kinda all blends together. I only ask because, the ASIC is reference to "voltage leakage" from the GPU core itself, a higher ASIC is a card that "usually" has less leakage, and since it does, it's actually using more of the voltage being sent to the GPU, and will do better for aircooling because clock for clock the voltage is less, but they usually hit the "voltage" wall pretty quick, since the core is actually getting the full voltage, and will start to run hotter obviously from that.

You tell me the ASIC is in the 60's with the settings you've gotten so far, and I'll say yes, it's a golden chip and you need to dunk that thing ASAP!!


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> What was the ASIC on the card, sorry if that's been posted, but I see too many ASIC reports a day here, so it kinda all blends together. I only ask because, the ASIC is reference to "voltage leakage" from the GPU core itself, a higher ASIC is a card that "usually" has less leakage, and since it does, it's actually using more of the voltage being sent to the GPU, and will do better for aircooling because clock for clock the voltage is less, but they usually hit the "voltage" wall pretty quick, since the core is actually getting the full voltage, and will start to run hotter obviously from that.




well if it starts to run hotter how could it not benefit from watercooling?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Wow I did a clean run of Valley at 1305/1850mhz @ 1.162v - 85.4 fps....these cards are amazing at such low voltages! I may be able to get to 90fps with just 1.21v?


I am willing to bet you are already at 1.212v or higher, did you check with a DMM?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*


Ouch, now I'm not sure about the block. I think that once you start to push the current into the card, it will be an issue. But a damn fine card for air!! Which reminds me, I need to test these new cards and see what I find...... Since they are all going WC, I'm hoping they will be below 70 personally, and if not, that they are all at least close to each other since they will be in sli, I don't want to set each one up individually, but if I have to I will I guess.


----------



## gh0stfac3killa

ok fellow overclockers serious question here. new to the 780ti round up and im looking for stable over clocks for everyday gaming on this beast. i see the numbers on all the testing deals like valey and all the other synthetic and non synthetic tests. im looking for numbers to set my gpu at to get the best fps out of her i can for everyday gaming. im talking some seriouse bendge gaming like 12 to 14 hour sections with the boys. im only running one gpu at the moment since ghosts has so many issues with sli and so do a few other games i play. so best settings for this ti its the evga gtx 780ti super clocked edtion with the reference cooler. for some reason i just like the ref design.

picking the oc'ers brains here.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Ouch, now I'm not sure about the block. I think that once you start to push the current into the card, it will be an issue. But a damn fine card for air!! Which reminds me, I need to test these new cards and see what I find...... Since they are all going WC, I'm hoping they will be below 70 personally, and if not, that they are all at least close to each other since they will be in sli, I don't want to set each one up individually, but if I have to I will I guess.


If I remember correctly though wasn't FTW 420's titan, which he modded, an ASIC around 84?

It doesn't make sense to me that a card that hits a wall because it gets overly hot would not benefit from water...

Well regardless I will still try to push it!


----------



## jhatfie

Flashed my MSI Gaming, did not help my overclocking much even with +100mv and upped PL (Interesting that voltage still seems to top at 1.18 though). I can game and bench artifact free everything thus far at 1226 except for the damn Tomb Raider bench at max everything, which requires it be dropped to 1190 on the core to prevent any artifacts after multiple runs. Memory seems decent though, tested up to 8000Mhz thus ran without any artifacts or reduction in frame rates.

Appears silicon lottery was not really on my side this time. Oh well, card is still very fast and quiet.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> If I remember correctly though wasn't FTW 420's titan, which he modded, an ASIC around 84?
> 
> It doesn't make sense to me that a card that hits a wall because it gets overly hot would not benefit from water...
> 
> Well regardless I will still try to push it!


Different types of heat, I know it sounds weird, but a higher leakage chip, the "package" is getting the heat, and not the cores proper, and that's easier to remove with the liquid cooling,

And I'm not saying don't run it with liquid, I really think with the current gen cards from both chip makers should be under water, especially the AMD cards. I'm just not sure that you will see a huge increase in the clocks that the card will do, it will just be running at a lower temp. All the liquid cooling will do is keep it from throttling due to heat, but I don't think it's gonna go much farther clockwise even if you run the voltage to 1.212v, I hope you can though!!!

And the titans and non-ti 780's are totally different animals. That's been evident from day 1. They have acted much differently with the voltage inputs. The extra cores we get in the Ti seems to have a bigger effect than we were expecting.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Different types of heat, I know it sounds weird, but a higher leakage chip, the "package" is getting the heat, and not the cores proper, and that's easier to remove with the liquid cooling,
> 
> And I'm not saying don't run it with liquid, I really think with the current gen cards from both chip makers should be under water, especially the AMD cards. I'm just not sure that you will see a huge increase in the clocks that the card will do, it will just be running at a lower temp. All the liquid cooling will do is keep it from throttling due to heat, but I don't think it's gonna go much farther clockwise even if you run the voltage to 1.212v, I hope you can though!!!


Thanks! I will try my best!


----------



## fleetfeather

Ramping up to put a 4770k and Classy Ti under water. External loop with a Phobya 1080


----------



## fredocini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Thanks! I will try my best!


ill be rooting for you! and i should be getting my 2nd card next week along with my lg 1440p monitor!


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> ill be rooting for you! and i should be getting my 2nd card next week along with my lg 1440p monitor!


Very nice! That will be an amazing gaming machine! I want a 1440p so bad but I also want to keep 120hz...Thankfully a 1440p 120hz monitor is coming out to give me the best of both worlds!


----------



## h2spartan

Actually, now that I think of it, 2 of the best clockers on this site have posted near or over 100fps in valley with high asic cards. FTW 420's and MrTOOSHORT's titans. I think 420's was around 84 and short's was around 79-80. hmmm asic is a weird thing to figure out.


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Actually, now that I think of it, 2 of the best clockers on this site have posted near or over 100fps in valley with high asic cards. FTW 420's and MrTOOSHORT's titans. I think 420's was around 84 and short's was around 79-80. hmmm asic is a weird thing to figure out.


I want to start benching my card, where do I get this 'valley' you guys are using, and what settings so that I can compare?
I tried 3DMark Vantage, and completely stock (base.clock 980 MHz) I go over 43,000....


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> I want to start benching my card, where do I get this 'valley' you guys are using, and what settings so that I can compare?
> I tried 3DMark Vantage, and completely stock (base.clock 980 MHz) I go over 43,000....


https://unigine.com/products/valley/

You can customize settings but I recommend just using the preset "Extreme HD" as that is the only way your scores will be accepted in Valley benchmark thread.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Actually, now that I think of it, 2 of the best clockers on this site have posted near or over 100fps in valley with high asic cards. FTW 420's and MrTOOSHORT's titans. I think 420's was around 84 and short's was around 79-80. hmmm asic is a weird thing to figure out.
> 
> 
> 
> I want to start benching my card, where do I get this 'valley' you guys are using, and what settings so that I can compare?
> I tried 3DMark Vantage, and completely stock (base.clock 980 MHz) I go over 43,000....
Click to expand...

And press F12 when finished to get a valid screenshot in C:\Users\YOUR USER NAME\Valley\screenshots for the Valley scores threads.


----------



## mcnico63

Hello,

I just flashed my 780ti windforce x3 but increased Vgpu is not taken into account.

Can you help me?

thank you


----------



## VindalooJim

OT @ mcnico63- Love the avatar!


----------



## mcnico63

The stand is also cool. Walking dead is a great series!


----------



## Marvin82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokergesicht*
> 
> By reference you mean the first bios listed in the first post?
> What kind of differences did you have?
> 
> How can you mod the bios yourself?
> 
> I'm actually from Finland, but I do understand german


Betwen reference Skynet and inno3d skynet? Nothing only the reference skynet based on the nvidia bios and the Inno3D skynet on the Inno3D Bios.

Why do you want to flash the Skynet?


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> No, that's only the non-Ti 780 and the Titan (I'm not sure about Titan) but I Know it doesn't work on the Ti!!!!


Ok, so Nvidia made sure to lock that completely down then, hehe and yes it works on the Titan.


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> https://unigine.com/products/valley/
> 
> You can customize settings but I recommend just using the preset "Extreme HD" as that is the only way your scores will be accepted in Valley benchmark thread.


OK thanks, so far on stock bios, Afterburner settings: +75mV, 105% power limit the best I managed was +150 MHz, which gave 1255 MHz @ 1.162V. Even 5 MHz more than that would cause Valley to crash. FPS on Valley at this speed was 78.5. Don't know why, but I could never get the volts to go up to 1.212V.
FWIW my ASIC is 70.8%. I f I have time this weekend I will flash skyn3t's bios. I should just use the MSI one in the OP right?


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> And press F12 when finished to get a valid screenshot in C:\Users\YOUR USER NAME\Valley\screenshots for the Valley scores threads.


Thanks, good to know!


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> OK thanks, so far on stock bios, Afterburner settings: +75mV, 105% power limit the best I managed was +150 MHz, which gave 1255 MHz @ 1.162V. Even 5 MHz more than that would cause Valley to crash. FPS on Valley at this speed was 78.5. Don't know why, but I could never get the volts to go up to 1.212V.
> FWIW my ASIC is 70.8%. I f I have time this weekend I will flash skyn3t's bios. I should just use the MSI one in the OP right?


yes sir!


----------



## pokergesicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marvin82*
> 
> Betwen reference Skynet and inno3d skynet? Nothing only the reference skynet based on the nvidia bios and the Inno3D skynet on the Inno3D Bios.
> 
> Why do you want to flash the Skynet?


Mostly to get rid of the power/voltage limits.

Secondly, I will most likely overclock my GPU a bit, nothing too much.


----------



## h2spartan

I went to 1319/1900mhz @ 1.187v - 86.3 fps in valley. I'm surprise about the memory. It still seems to be going strong. But my current setup, especially being on air, is definitely not conducive to maxing overclocking potential. Temps are getting pretty high but man, this card makes me want to watercool and see if I can reach that potential. I just don't feel comfortable pushing this card in my current condition. We'll have to wait and see. I just may watercool eventually.


----------



## luches

one question:
have you guys all flashed to skyn3t bios and disabled GPU Boost ? or you kept boost enabled ?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luches*
> 
> one question:
> have you guys all flashed to skyn3t bios and disabled GPU Boost ? or you kept boost enabled ?


I can't speak for the rest of the owners, but I want boost disabled. I have found it allows me to set a higher and more stable OC in my systems.


----------



## luches

yeh thats what i thought as well. boost could cause instability and when you are close to OC wall those Core jumps are enough to cause crashes.

i assume there is no other way to disable boost other than flashing to skyn3t bios, right ? unless i go and directly edit the bios myself !


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> WoW just got a 780 Ti but my 780 DCII OC is almost as fast. Only 500 gpu score difference in Fire Strike, Both OCd to their max.
> Hope it will perform better in games otherwise i am really doubting it was worth the update.
> 
> I went from GTX 780 SLI to single Ti due to mini ITX build so wanted to get the fastest single gpu card but kinda dissapointed with the difference.
> 
> Gonna fire up some games


I've done a bunch of testing with 780 vs 780 Ti.

Basically it boils down to the 780 needed 150-200 mhz more clock to match.

My 780 Ti at only 1200 mhz was putting out the same number as my 780 Classy at 1385 mhz in Firestrike.

The main difference is the 780 Ti was also only running stock volts and the 780 Classy was 1.35v so gaming at that frequency, on air, is impossible for the 780.

Meanwhile the 780 Ti does it all day long without breaking a sweat.


----------



## dallas1990

i got the $ to buy 1 of the 2 780 ti dual classy's but i figured to wait till this upcoming friday to go ahead and buy them both at the same time.







sucks to wait xD but the end result will make it worth it lol. i'll probably keep them air cooled for a couple of months then go water cooled xD


----------



## fishingfanatic

Yeah, those kingpin cards r hard to come by. Missed my chance twice already...

If I get a chance I'm buying 4, then selling 2 after benching.

Can hardly wait to get my hands on a set!!! Perfect finishing touch to my LAST superbuild for a while.

3 systems, 3960x 4930k 4960x. Sabretooth ROG IV Ex. ROG IV Black Edition 3 sets of quad channel,

2x16gbs Mushkin Redlines 2133.

1 set of G Skills Trident X 2400 mhz 16gbs

Not too sure if I'm going to keep raid or not yet. Love the speed difference bet the OCZ V3s and the Kingston

E50s. Kingston's just blow

away the OCZs. Bunch of Intel 530 SSDs, might make them all raid, get rid of my V3s, Agility,...

Everything's on standby until I pick up my new truck!!! Yay!!! 2011 Dodge Ram Sport Crew, 4x4, Alpine

speaker system,....









Just need to get a s et of running boards. Not sure if I should bother with the coloured molded 1s as they're

pretty expensive.

Gotta keep the funds available for the kingpins...









FF


----------



## dallas1990

i thought on getting 2 kingpins but then i thought "why get the kingpins if im going to take that sexy acx cooler off and put a waterblock on it?" if it only had a waterblock with a paint job to match so it doesnt look like another 780 ti classy


----------



## Camberwell

So I just flashed my MSI GTX 780 Ti Gaming with the MSI bios in the OP (thanks skyn3t team







). In AB I now have mV +100 and Power Limit at 105%, not touched memory yet.
I have the core at +255, which gives 1301 MHz as reported by GPU-Z, but when I run Valley it sits at 1275 MHz according to AB.
Is there a reason for Valley not running the card at 1301 MHz? Should the Power Limit be higher?


----------



## Marvin82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokergesicht*
> 
> Mostly to get rid of the power/voltage limits.
> 
> Secondly, I will most likely overclock my GPU a bit, nothing too much.


Then I was using the original bios on. The original voltage enough to overclock a little. Only the PT limit must be raised slightly. In skynet are the limits of pt so high that I would not use 24/7
Just for benching. I can give you one with slightly raised PT upload.


----------



## h2spartan

I set my 24/7 clocks to 1280/1800mhz @ 1.175v...I feel comfortable with it and not have to deal with any significant heat issues or overly high fan speed/noise. I may raise the mem a tad and see if there is any significant gaming performance but that is doubtful since I'm only running a single 1080p. Did I mention I'm loving this card?


----------



## friend'scatdied

I feel like you can undervolt if you're going to settle for less than the best at stock.

1202MHz @ 1.10v is much quieter and cooler for me than with stock voltage.

I was able to hit 1300MHz at stock 1.175v with the skyn3t BIOS as well, which was strange because as little as 1250MHz would CTD on the stock BIOS on Unigine.

See if you can get away with 1.125 -1.15v at 1280?


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Yeah the stock overclock on those Ghz models is great but I heard some of them are overclocked to the limit already so you wont have much headroom in some cases. I still highly recommend EVGA. No reason to go with Gigabyte as EVGA's service alone would warrant my purchase despite weaker factory clocks.
> 
> 
> 
> That is a good point you've just made. The ACX cooler is also a LOT quiter than Gigabytes Windforce. Quietness is something that is important to me. Thanks for helping my indecisive mind decide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the Classy worth the extra money over the SC then?
Click to expand...

And the MSI TF4 cooler is A LOT QUIETER than the ACX, which IMO is unbearable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pokergesicht*
> 
> I see. Have you tried the skynet bios for your iChill?
> 
> I want to make sure someone has succesfully used it before I do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if it doesn't work for your card, all you do is flash the original bios back on to it. I've had cards that only had a single bios, and when one of the VRM's died, I was still able to use the onboard graphics to flash the original bios back on it. And evga honored the warranty, that's what one of those Ti's in the photo I posted previously is, an RMA replacement.
Click to expand...

(3 screens), only with the new BETA driver from Nvidia, doesn't work to force, giving me corrupted screen on digital displays. I've adressed the issue to Nvidia.[/quote]

I had an Asus 780 that I flashed w/ the Skyn3t bios and was unable to flash the original back on, YMMV. Also, I got no extra performance from the custom BIOS.


----------



## CerN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> So I just flashed my MSI GTX 780 Ti Gaming with the MSI bios in the OP (thanks skyn3t team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). In AB I now have mV +100 and Power Limit at 105%, not touched memory yet.
> I have the core at +255, which gives 1301 MHz as reported by GPU-Z, but when I run Valley it sits at 1275 MHz according to AB.
> Is there a reason for Valley not running the card at 1301 MHz? Should the Power Limit be higher?


Try increasing the power limit to 110% and see if that helps.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I feel like you can undervolt if you're going to settle for less than the best at stock.
> 
> 1202MHz @ 1.10v is much quieter and cooler for me than with stock voltage.
> 
> I was able to hit 1300MHz at stock 1.175v with the skyn3t BIOS as well, which was strange because as little as 1250MHz would CTD on the stock BIOS on Unigine.
> 
> See if you can get away with 1.125 -1.15v at 1280?


Oh yes! I am doing 1280 @ 1.15v right now in ac4...I will try to go lower and see if still stable.

Tried Alan Wake too (not that it is super intensive) and was stable at same clocks speeds and voltage...I am going to try bf4 next but I just have to finish downloading it.

I only have a few games installed right now as I recently did a fresh install of windows.


----------



## luches

well after some testing turns out Gigabyte windforce 3 stock bios is pure crap. gotta flash to skyn3t and resume ocing !


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Whats the average clock speed on the ti, with 1.212v? I'm trying to get past 1200mhz, but I get throttling on Skyn3t bios.


----------



## luches

NVM. got my answer !


----------



## Marvin82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Whats the average clock speed on the ti, with 1.212v? I'm trying to get past 1200mhz, but I get throttling on Skyn3t bios.


Temp?


----------



## h2spartan

3dmark 11 passed smooth as butter 1280/1800 1.150v

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7981109


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marvin82*
> 
> Temp?


75c

The card also idles at 836mhz. I'm not sure why.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> 3dmark 11 passed smooth as butter 1280/1800 1.150v
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7981109


Wait a sec...I just noticed in the performance log it says core clock at 1332? 1332mhz @ 1.15v...what? Did I really just do a run @ 1332?

I mean, if you look at my pic with the hardware monitor results it says max 1332 for core clock?

Edit: Oh nope! I guess precision monitoring was incorrect because the 3dmark result page says 1280 core. That should be the correct number!







Regardless still happy with that on such low volts

Now on to firestrike!


----------



## dallas1990

Dang newegg out of dual classified 780 ti and price rose from $750 to $770


----------



## fredocini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Whats the average clock speed on the ti, with 1.212v? I'm trying to get past 1200mhz, but I get throttling on Skyn3t bios.


what is your temp limit and power limit set at?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dallas1990*
> 
> Dang newegg out of dual classified 780 ti and price rose from $750 to $770


$770 only? costs $889 from where i'm living


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

I'll be joining the club soon. Just ordered 2x 780 Ti Superclocked today. Took advantage of getting the free Shield since those are the cards I was getting anyway. Just got ref coolers since I plan on throwing blocks on them this summer anyway. Hopefully throwing them in a new build here in a couple of weeks.


----------



## h2spartan

Rerunning 3dmark 11 at the same clocks offered me better results with a couple minor tweaks here and there (almost 16k.







)

That'd put it around 20 in the single card HOF..

I think this (1280/[email protected]) will be my 24/7 clocks as it is game stable, though, I may up the memory a bit.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7981314


----------



## samehsameh

Just wanted to join the club








Got 2 reference cards from Gainward and probably be another one as soon as I've finished modding my 800D for my first ever watercooling loop







at which point i will get to overclocking.
http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/14/02/15/gy3.png


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

I find it weird that this 780ti idles at 810mhz with 1.050v. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## dallas1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoOkiE FTW*
> 
> I'll be joining the club soon. Just ordered 2x 780 Ti Superclocked today. Took advantage of getting the free Shield since those are the cards I was getting anyway. Just got ref coolers since I plan on throwing blocks on them this summer anyway. Hopefully throwing them in a new build here in a couple of weeks.


I thought about getting the super clock version but I want the "I messed up on over clocking feature" I think play it safe then sorry. My Gf ain't happy that I'm spending this $ on me lol she doesn't understand this "addiction on buying badass PC gaming gear


----------



## luches

Well at 1.162v i ended up with 1265/1850 max which isn't half bad... for 24/7 use i opted for 1210/1825 @ 1.10v. pretty OK OC potential.
i may try going for 1.21 just to see how much is the max oc on it and then set it back to daily oc.


----------



## garandhero

Hey Ya'll

I'll be joining the club soon. STEPPING UP from

2x GTX 780 "FTW" from EVGA

to

2x 780 Ti (Reference) from EVGA

What should I expect?

I can't wait!


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garandhero*
> 
> Hey Ya'll
> 
> I'll be joining the club soon. STEPPING UP from
> 
> 2x GTX 780 "FTW" from EVGA
> 
> to
> 
> 2x 780 Ti (Reference) from EVGA
> 
> What should I expect?
> 
> I can't wait!


You should expect awesomeness!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I find it weird that this 780ti idles at 810mhz with 1.050v. Does anyone have any suggestions?


Hey bro, whats up?








Apart from using DDU (http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/display_driver_uninstaller_download.html) to completely uninstall drivers, reinstalling drivers, reinstalling AB or PrecisionX and deleting their folders, reboot after flash and update GPUz (if you use it to check clocks and volts as since V.076 voltage readings are improved), what is left is to re-flash the bios!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## luches

ah forgot ... Skyn3t thank you for the awesome bios btw .. the stock bios is such a headache for ocing !


----------



## eBombzor

Hey guys I'm getting pretty low FPS (30-50) on the outside grassy areas in Crysis 3, is that normal? I have everything on max except AA because I'm using FXAA.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luches*
> 
> ah forgot ... Skyn3t thank you for the awesome bios btw .. the stock bios is such a headache for ocing !


This. Thank you Team skyn3t! I love you!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luches*
> 
> ah forgot ... Skyn3t thank you for the awesome bios btw .. the stock bios is such a headache for ocing !


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> This. Thank you Team skyn3t! I love you!


Thanks guys! Without all of you *good people* we wouldnt have accomplished nothing, its people like you that fuel our will to go on!
On behalf of my Brother, i thank you!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## h2spartan

Does anyone else feel like Firestrike is less strenuous of a benchmark than 3dmark 11? I remember some of my past cards seemed to struggle more with 11. It would bring out the instability (artifacts/crashes) of the gpu far more often than Firestrike. Well, fortunately my card is breezing through both of them on my daily clocks.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2466753


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> This. Thank you Team skyn3t! I love you!


Haha, you welcome bro. My enjoy is to see your contagious happiness flowing like mhz









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Thanks guys! Without all of you *good people* we wouldnt have accomplished nothing, its people like you that fuel our will to go on!
> On behalf of my Brother, i thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


This and THIS.

thanks Ed to back me up went I'm not ON. your words ir my words so you know what it makes.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luches*
> 
> ah forgot ... Skyn3t thank you for the awesome bios btw .. the stock bios is such a headache for ocing !


I know, Thank you too bro. keep it up and give me some numbers " I mean go bench and break you last score."


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Does anyone else feel like Firestrike is less strenuous of a benchmark than 3dmark 11? I remember some of my past cards seemed to struggle more with 11. It would bring out the instability (artifacts/crashes) of the gpu far more often than Firestrike. Well, fortunately my card is breezing through both of them on my daily clocks.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2466753
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I find running Heaven, looped, to be a ballbuster test, more so than any of the 3DMark tests. I use high quality settings in the Nvidia control panel, but with vertical sync off. Usually it will crash or reset within a half-hour or less, if the overclock is unstable. Double-check your gpu overclock settings in gpuz after running it for a while, to be sure that your clock speeds weren't re-set to default during the tests. This can happen if the overclock is too high.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> I find running Heaven, looped, to be a ballbuster test, more so than any of the 3DMark tests. I use high quality settings in the Nvidia control panel, but with vertical sync off. Usually it will crash or reset within a half-hour or less, if the overclock is unstable. Double-check your gpu overclock settings in gpuz after running it for a while, to be sure that your clock speeds weren't re-set to default during the tests. This can happen if the overclock is too high.


Good info. I'll have to download Heaven. I haven't used that benchmark for a while. I'm willing to try any benchmark but I just want to make sure my clocks are rock solid stable.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Yup, Heaven is my go-to one-stop shop as well. Haven't figured out a better way to assess stability in so little time.


----------



## Marvin82

*@ Team Skynet*

Hello Skynet team perhaps you can create a Skynet Bios Asus DCUII OC ?
The original bios I've uploaded here
http://www.file-upload.net/download-8605655/Original-DCUII-OC.rom.html


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> I find running Heaven, looped, to be a ballbuster test, more so than any of the 3DMark tests. I use high quality settings in the Nvidia control panel, but with vertical sync off. Usually it will crash or reset within a half-hour or less, if the overclock is unstable. Double-check your gpu overclock settings in gpuz after running it for a while, to be sure that your clock speeds weren't re-set to default during the tests. This can happen if the overclock is too high.


yes I do the same thing.


----------



## fredocini

I have a sort of stupid question... Do graphics drivers affect how our cards can overclock as well?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gianluca92

my new asus gtx 780 ti









i hope is a lucky card in OC


----------



## Camberwell

So my card is now running skyn3t's bios, and gpu-z is reporting my oc at 1301 MHz, but when I run Valley to benchmark, AB says I only get 1274 MHz. This is with Power Limit set at 120%, core +255 MHz, Temp Limit 95C.
Is this normal?


----------



## Hate420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marvin82*
> 
> *@ Team Skynet*
> 
> Hello Skynet team perhaps you can create a Skynet Bios Asus DCUII OC ?
> The original bios I've uploaded here
> http://www.file-upload.net/download-8605655/Original-DCUII-OC.rom.html
> 
> I'm also in need of an alternative bios for this card. Hopefully the ek waterblock releases soon.


----------



## fleetfeather

getting BSOD 3B when enabling Kboost on stock bios? wut?


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gianluca92*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new asus gtx 780 ti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope is a lucky card in OC


I order you to watercool it


----------



## Marvin82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hate420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Marvin82*
> 
> *@ Team Skynet*
> 
> Hello Skynet team perhaps you can create a Skynet Bios Asus DCUII OC ?
> The original bios I've uploaded here
> http://www.file-upload.net/download-8605655/Original-DCUII-OC.rom.html
> 
> I'm also in need of an alternative bios for this card. Hopefully the ek waterblock releases soon.
> 
> 
> 
> I have 2 unlocked bios from Asus
> I will only see ican better oc with the skynet or is my card at the end with the unlocked Asus Bios
> For 24/7 i can mod my bios self
Click to expand...


----------



## gianluca92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> I order you to watercool it


i'm too lazy







i prefer air cooling now


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

Got two ti's in sli running a corsair ax860. When running them at 1200mhz at about 1.17 volts at the most, system cuts off and trips and my mobo says its a power supply issue. Not enough power on ax860? I'm running stock bios....4770k, 3 ssd's, 4 gentle typhoons 2 200mm fans, 4.6 oc at 1.23v.


----------



## beseitfia

hi guys i'm thinking to sell my gtx780ghz sli to keep a gtx780ti, what do you think is the best between evga classified superclocked version and msi gaming one? I've never had an evga card before, but i can talk very well about twin frozr cooler wich i suppose it's one of the best on the marker for silence


----------



## wiredg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> I have a sort of stupid question... Do graphics drivers affect how our cards can overclock as well?


Really good question. In my (limited) experience with just a couple of different cards, there seems to be little difference in game performance among drivers per se so long as the driver was released after your card came to market.

But, I've seen a lot of difference in game stability from the various game-profile updates that Nvidia packages with its drivers. Profiles can cause instability with one driver that you don't have with another, which affects your OC.

As for raw performance that you would measure with synthetic benchmarks, maybe someone with more experience in that area will chime in. I'm into games, so I'm concerned with stability, and my performance benchmark is latency, not frame rates; a few FPS one way or another doesn't mean anything to me. Wish I could be more helpful.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoHnYBLaZe*
> 
> Got two ti's in sli running a corsair ax860. When running them at 1200mhz at about 1.17 volts at the most, system cuts off and trips and my mobo says its a power supply issue. Not enough power on ax860? I'm running stock bios....4770k, 3 ssd's, 4 gentle typhoons 2 200mm fans, 4.6 oc at 1.23v.


Decrease clocks or get another PSU for the software you are running!
You see, voltage is not the issue as voltage is only electrical potential, it allows current to flow but only when needed like when software starts to load the card, the "harder" is the program for the card to run, the more current will draw from the PSU! Higher clocks only make it more power hungry!
A GK110 mining with 1,180V draws over 400W from the PSU! Lets give it 350W for each [email protected], plus 180/200W for your OC'ed CPU and the rest of the system and clearly you see you are at/over the limit there!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beseitfia*
> 
> hi guys i'm thinking to sell my gtx780ghz sli to keep a gtx780ti, what do you think is the best between evga classified superclocked version and msi gaming one? I've never had an evga card before, but i can talk very well about twin frozr cooler wich i suppose it's one of the best on the marker for silence


Its 2 completely different cards! Classifieds are in a different league that MSI gaming, EVGA Classifieds have their own voltage controller tool and very good VRM modules, MSI gaming is only a reference card (unlike the Lightning)!
Either way you will loose about 20/30% performance from 780SLI into single 780Ti!

My 2 cents

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> I have a sort of stupid question... Do graphics drivers affect how our cards can overclock as well?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wiredg*
> 
> Really good question. In my (limited) experience with just a couple of different cards, there seems to be little difference in game performance among drivers per se so long as the driver was released after your card came to market.
> 
> But, I've seen a lot of difference in game stability from the various game-profile updates that Nvidia packages with its drivers. Profiles can cause instability with one driver that you don't have with another, which affects your OC.
> 
> As for raw performance that you would measure with synthetic benchmarks, maybe someone with more experience in that area will chime in. I'm into games, so I'm concerned with stability, and my performance benchmark is latency, not frame rates; a few FPS one way or another doesn't mean anything to me. Wish I could be more helpful.


Yes, drivers can affect overclock as they are the interface from the card to the system and coded with limits imposed by nvidia and carry a lot of bugs!








The latest betas are unstable for 60% of the users, crashes and gaming in general is bad!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> So my card is now running skyn3t's bios, and gpu-z is reporting my oc at 1301 MHz, but when I run Valley to benchmark, AB says I only get 1274 MHz. This is with Power Limit set at 120%, core +255 MHz, Temp Limit 95C.
> Is this normal?


GPUz reports different clocks when OC'ed! AB is coded with all voltage/clocks monitoring chips out there!








But also could be a AB/precisionx issue, uninstall AB/precisionx, delete their install folders and re install again (make sure you install AB 18 as it contains RTSS 6.0)! if the issue remains its GPUz!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> getting BSOD 3B when enabling Kboost on stock bios? wut?


Uninstall PX, delete its install folder, use DDU: http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/display_driver_uninstaller_download.html
After reboot install drivers 332.21 WHQL and PX, try enabling K-boost again!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Decrease clocks or get another PSU for the software you are running!
> You see, voltage is not the issue as voltage is only electrical potential, it allows current to flow but only when needed like when software starts to load the card, the "harder" is the program for the card to run, the more current will draw from the PSU! Higher clocks only make it more power hungry!
> A GK110 mining with 1,180V draws over 400W from the PSU! Lets give it 350W for each [email protected], plus 180/200W for your OC'ed CPU and the rest of the system and clearly you see you are at/over the limit there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet, thanks for your great input razor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I lowered the power target and still hit about the same clocks no shutdown. About two seconds away from ordering a rush delivery replacement PSU. That OC was stable in crysis 3 but crashed in 2 seconds with Alan Wake when I had the second card assigned to csaa x64


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoHnYBLaZe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Decrease clocks or get another PSU for the software you are running!
> You see, voltage is not the issue as voltage is only electrical potential, it allows current to flow but only when needed like when software starts to load the card, the "harder" is the program for the card to run, the more current will draw from the PSU! Higher clocks only make it more power hungry!
> A GK110 mining with 1,180V draws over 400W from the PSU! Lets give it 350W for each [email protected], plus 180/200W for your OC'ed CPU and the rest of the system and clearly you see you are at/over the limit there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet, thanks for your great input razor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I lowered the power target and still hit about the same clocks no shutdown. About two seconds away from ordering a rush delivery replacement PSU. That OC was stable in crysis 3 but crashed in 2 seconds with Alan Wake when I had the second card assigned to csaa x64
Click to expand...

Still you are pushing the PSU into the edge! In short/long term might damage it (and probably the rest of the system) if the power draw is constantly at the PSU max!
you can keep that PSU and add another: http://www.add2psu.com/









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Splave

IN!

here is some cool water!


----------



## skyn3t

vBios update *A*sus Ti DCUII OC 02/11/2014
ready for download @ OP
Quote:


> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Ti Owner's Club
> 
> *A*sus Ti DCUII OC
> 
> Version 80.80.34.00.10
> Base core clock 1045Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> Fan Idle 20%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 100% 300w by 200% slide 600w >>Evga Precision X
> Default power target 100% 300w by 300% slide 600w>> Msi AfterBurner
> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Ti Owner's Club


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marvin82*
> 
> *@ Team Skynet*
> 
> Hello Skynet team perhaps you can create a Skynet Bios Asus DCUII OC ?
> The original bios I've uploaded here
> http://www.file-upload.net/download-8605655/Original-DCUII-OC.rom.html


as your wish


----------



## samehsameh

I've not gone the flash the bios route yet (I will save that for when I'm under water and I'm a bit more clued up) but I've been playing around with AB and fans at 100%. I'm new to overclocking GFX cards but from my basic CPU overclocking knowledge you increase core speed by a certain increment, burn it in, hope for pass, repeat until failed burn in. At this point you can increase core voltage until it passes up to a certain safe core voltage or keep the previous settings.

Using this approach I went about OCing my 780Ti's. I was going up in 25 increments on both core clock and memory clock on AB (i know you should only change one at a time). I got up +250/+250 which is 1270MHz max core and 7.5GHz memory according to GPUz (max temp of ~65ºC due to cold air) with a pass and then failed at +275/+275 so I checked this tread and saw that max safe air voltage is 1.212 V.
I don't know the best way to measure GPU voltage but I was using GPUz and had the voltage sensor which read 1.000 V whilst idle and 1.1870 V max whilst benching. Now I figured that gave me 25 mV headroom I could use so I slid the slider up on AB to +25 and applied it, ran the bench at +250/+250 (settings that I knew passed, and they did) but the max voltage on GPUz didnt change it still read 1.1870 V.

Is my understanding of GFX OCing wrong? Am I doing something wrong? Is it a limitation of the software/hardware I'm using (reference gainward cards)?

Sorry if this is long winded but i appreciate any advice. Thanks.


----------



## Splave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samehsameh*
> 
> I've not gone the flash the bios route yet (I will save that for when I'm under water and I'm a bit more clued up) but I've been playing around with AB and fans at 100%. I'm new to overclocking GFX cards but from my basic CPU overclocking knowledge you increase core speed by a certain increment, burn it in, hope for pass, repeat until failed burn in. At this point you can increase core voltage until it passes up to a certain safe core voltage or keep the previous settings.
> 
> Using this approach I went about OCing my 780Ti's. I was going up in 25 increments on both core clock and memory clock on AB (i know you should only change one at a time). I got up +250/+250 which is 1270MHz max core and 7.5GHz memory according to GPUz (max temp of ~65ºC due to cold air) with a pass and then failed at +275/+275 so I checked this tread and saw that max safe air voltage is 1.212 V.
> I don't know the best way to measure GPU voltage but I was using GPUz and had the voltage sensor which read 1.000 V whilst idle and 1.1870 V max whilst benching. Now I figured that gave me 25 mV headroom I could use so I slid the slider up on AB to +25 and applied it, ran the bench at +250/+250 (settings that I knew passed, and they did) but the max voltage on GPUz didnt change it still read 1.1870 V.
> 
> Is my understanding of GFX OCing wrong? Am I doing something wrong? Is it a limitation of the software/hardware I'm using (reference gainward cards)?
> 
> Sorry if this is long winded but i appreciate any advice. Thanks.


your voltage is not changing then it seems


----------



## h2spartan

Is it recommended to use k-boost when benching? I've never used it before...


----------



## Marvin82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> vBios update *A*sus Ti DCUII OC 02/11/2014
> ready for download @ OP
> 
> as your wish


THX


----------



## fredocini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samehsameh*
> 
> I've not gone the flash the bios route yet (I will save that for when I'm under water and I'm a bit more clued up) but I've been playing around with AB and fans at 100%. I'm new to overclocking GFX cards but from my basic CPU overclocking knowledge you increase core speed by a certain increment, burn it in, hope for pass, repeat until failed burn in. At this point you can increase core voltage until it passes up to a certain safe core voltage or keep the previous settings.
> 
> Using this approach I went about OCing my 780Ti's. I was going up in 25 increments on both core clock and memory clock on AB (i know you should only change one at a time). I got up +250/+250 which is 1270MHz max core and 7.5GHz memory according to GPUz (max temp of ~65ºC due to cold air) with a pass and then failed at +275/+275 so I checked this tread and saw that max safe air voltage is 1.212 V.
> I don't know the best way to measure GPU voltage but I was using GPUz and had the voltage sensor which read 1.000 V whilst idle and 1.1870 V max whilst benching. Now I figured that gave me 25 mV headroom I could use so I slid the slider up on AB to +25 and applied it, ran the bench at +250/+250 (settings that I knew passed, and they did) but the max voltage on GPUz didnt change it still read 1.1870 V.
> 
> Is my understanding of GFX OCing wrong? Am I doing something wrong? Is it a limitation of the software/hardware I'm using (reference gainward cards)?
> 
> Sorry if this is long winded but i appreciate any advice. Thanks.


try running gpuz and checking your VID under the sensors tab while you're benching to check your voltages. what does the VID read? also, take a look @ using evga precision x if nothing changes, it could be software related to AB


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Is it recommended to use k-boost when benching? I've never used it before...


From what I have read, k-boost just forces your clocks to stay constant, effectively overriding GPU Boost 2.0 which skyn3t's bios does anyway. I could well be wrong though!


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> GPUz reports different clocks when OC'ed! AB is coded with all voltage/clocks monitoring chips out there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But also could be a AB/precisionx issue, uninstall AB/precisionx, delete their install folders and re install again (make sure you install AB 18 as it contains RTSS 6.0)! if the issue remains its GPUz!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Thanks for this, I already use beta 18 but I will reinstall just in case. I trust AB more than GPU-Z anyway









And once again, thanks to you and your team for all the work you do to give us a better gpu experience, it really is appreciated!


----------



## samehsameh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> try running gpuz and checking your VID under the sensors tab while you're benching to check your voltages. what does the VID read? also, take a look @ using evga precision x if nothing changes, it could be software related to AB


By VID i take it you mean VDDC and its maximum value whilst benching was 1.1870 V and it's sitting at 1.000 V whilst idling now. Just intalling EVGA precision X to see if that actually changes the voltage


----------



## oicwutudidthar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oicwutudidthar*
> 
> according to gpuz, only one of my 780ti's goes up to 1.212vcore, the other wont go past 1.2vcore, both are using skynets zotac bios.
> 
> any ideas?


hello, still havnt solved this? could it be possible that the one card just wont go past 1.2?


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> From what I have read, k-boost just forces your clocks to stay constant, effectively overriding GPU Boost 2.0 which skyn3t's bios does anyway. I could well be wrong though!


Okay, thanks. So, it's pretty meaningless for benching once you have sky's bios, though, I guess it doesn't hurt to enable it just to test it out and see if there's any differences...


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Okay, thanks. So, it's pretty meaningless for benching once you have sky's bios, though, I guess it doesn't hurt to enable it just to test it out and see if there's any differences...


Let us know if it makes a difference, I'm always happy to gain extra performance


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> Let us know if it makes a difference, I'm always happy to gain extra performance


Haha, same here and will do!


----------



## fredocini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samehsameh*
> 
> By VID i take it you mean VDDC and its maximum value whilst benching was 1.1870 V and it's sitting at 1.000 V whilst idling now. Just intalling EVGA precision X to see if that actually changes the voltage


sorry yeah thats what i meant


----------



## Redeemer

Hey guy stock EVGA 780TI here, going to flash reference Skynet BIOS

Is this NVflash settings correct

nvflash x.rom --override -6


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redeemer*
> 
> Hey guy stock EVGA 780TI here, going to flash reference Skynet BIOS
> 
> Is this NVflash settings correct
> 
> nvflash x.rom --override -6


You have EZ3flash in my SIG and my guide on how to flash too!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## samehsameh

Precision X didn't actually apply the changes either so i tried using the GPU Tweakers paradise on my RIVE and that hasn't done anything either. Should the changes happen at both idle and load or just load? At idle with 100% fan its 0.95 V and at load its 1.187 V, changing the setting to add 25mV or 75mV changes neither of those. Any reason these changes aren't working?


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samehsameh*
> 
> Precision X didn't actually apply the changes either so i tried using the GPU Tweakers paradise on my RIVE and that hasn't done anything either. Should the changes happen at both idle and load or just load? At idle with 100% fan its 0.95 V and at load its 1.187 V, changing the setting to add 25mV or 75mV changes neither of those. Any reason these changes aren't working?


Did you have 780 Ti DCII? Some of them only do max 1.187v with stock bios, dunno why. Only way to go further is skyn3t.


----------



## pokergesicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> vBios update *A*sus Ti DCUII OC 02/11/2014
> ready for download @ OP
> 
> as your wish


Does the Inno3D in first post work with Inno3D iChill HerculeZ?

If not, would it be possible to get a modded version of it?








Here is the stock bios:
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/18943509/perm/gtx780ti_innoed_herculez.zip

Thanks!


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Still you are pushing the PSU into the edge! In short/long term might damage it (and probably the rest of the system) if the power draw is constantly at the PSU max!
> you can keep that PSU and add another: http://www.add2psu.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Absolutely frustrating! I actually have another psu, not that it will fit in my case of course







These cards are supposed to have a TDP of 250 and 265 max on stock bios ?!? Is there even a chance this power supply is malfunctioning?


----------



## samehsameh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> Did you have 780 Ti DCII? Some of them only do max 1.187v with stock bios, dunno why. Only way to go further is skyn3t.


Its a Gainward reference one but maybe I have the same issues with the max voltage. Didn't want to flash before i watercooled but i might as well see how far i can get on air with 1.2V max. Quick question do i want the "GTX 780 Gainward" or "GTX 780 Reference model" I'm assuming the GTX 780 Gainward since the BIOS versions match. Thanks in advance.


----------



## StonedAlex

Anyone know why my card stopped idling at 324 mhz? It's been idling at 1046mhz 51c for the past week. It doesn't seem to downclock past the stock skyn3t bios settings now for some reason. It has worked fine for a month or 2. I don't think I have updated the drivers or anything recently.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StonedAlex*
> 
> Anyone know why my card stopped idling at 324 mhz? It's been idling at 1046mhz 51c for the past week. It doesn't seem to downclock past the stock skyn3t bios settings now for some reason. It has worked fine for a month or 2. I don't think I have updated the drivers or anything recently.


Must have some graphic intensive app running in the background?

I noticed when I open something as basic as windows photo viewer it goes up to that. I mean, it doesn't take much to make the clocks boost up.


----------



## error-id10t

Logitech for example is notorious for that.. if I enable "enhanced graphics" for it, it's stuck @ 3D max clocks. Also under Win8/8.1 sometimes the PDF program (metro) launches for no good reason, when it does it does the same thing.


----------



## StonedAlex

Thanks guys, I closed some background programs and that fixed it.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StonedAlex*
> 
> Thanks guys, I closed some background programs and that fixed it.


no problem.


----------



## joeybuddy96

I have a 780 Ti Classified, but haven't bought any cables. I asked this over in the VG248QE thread, http://www.overclock.net/t/1331478/asus-vg248qe-144hz-1ms-tn-1080p/2080#post_21785276, but it hasn't gotten a response. I'm trying to find out if I need more than one cable with my setup, since I'm going to be using G-Sync at some point, whether it's installing the DiY module or getting a monitor that has it built in, and since I'm also going to be viewing 3D media, whether it's movies (which won't support G-Sync's anti-tearing anyway), or games. Ideally, I'd be watching movies and playing games at 72Hz per eye, 3D, G-Synced, at 144Hz total. I gotta know whether I can get any or all of those goals done over one cable or if I'll need to buy more than one and switch sources based on what content I'm viewing (which I'm fine with--I'd rather do that every time than deal with lower rates). Can I get 72Hz per eye, 3D, G-Synced, at 144Hz total with a DisplayPort 1.2 cable? Can I get 72Hz per eye, 3D, G-Synced, at 144Hz total with a DP 1.2 to dual-link DVI?

Also, I checked monoprice to see if they had any DP 1.2 male-to-male cables, but all they had were white ones (I'd rather stick with my mostly black theme for my system). Know another place where I can get cables that will stay in line with the 1.2 spec that aren't like $40? I want to stay away from the mini version.


----------



## Cuztehgr81

I need advice on this one folks... I'm about to received my first high end card along with a v1000.... Can i use only a single cable (8+6) or 2 separated cables?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulvai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> yes I do the same thing.


I thought Heaven 4.0 was also a great test until I started playing Battlefield 4 with all settings maxed out. I had to ramp down my OC, not too significantly, in order to play the game.

I find it this to be quite weird but it is what it is. I have used both of sky3nt BIOS' on the very first page and get almost instant lock-ups on Heaven and BF4. However, when I use the secondary BIOS on my Classy, everything runs perfect at a 1259 core clock. and almost 8000I memory. I don't understand how having a higher voltage of 1.212 versus the +75 on the secondary stock LN2 BIOS is far less stable.

Btw, I uninstall and reinstall PrecisionX every time I change my BIOS.


----------



## Kold

Is there any info on when the 780 Ti HOF is coming to the States? If not, what is considered the best 780 Ti currently with stock air cooler? Thx


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> Is there any info on when the 780 Ti HOF is coming to the States? If not, what is considered the best 780 Ti currently with stock air cooler? Thx


780 Ti Classified Kingpin>780 Ti Classified>Msi Lightning. atleast in my opinion.


----------



## Balanar

Sigh, I would have been part of this club for some time now if not for the scammer Dreamxtreme and his phony shop selling pc stuff. Now I have yet to hunt down a card and am still waiting for my paypal refund.









So jealous of everyone's cards!


----------



## dallas1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balanar*
> 
> Sigh, I would have been part of this club for some time now if not for the scammer Dreamxtreme and his phony shop selling pc stuff. Now I have yet to hunt down a card and am still waiting for my paypal refund.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So jealous of everyone's cards!


dang man, that sucks sorry to hear it.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balanar*
> 
> Sigh, I would have been part of this club for some time now if not for the scammer Dreamxtreme and his phony shop selling pc stuff. Now I have yet to hunt down a card and am still waiting for my paypal refund.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So jealous of everyone's cards!


Sorry to hear that, hope you get your Paypal refund OK.


----------



## samehsameh

On eds volt mod / llc guide it says
Quote:


> Insert these commands (one or the other depends on your card) without the commas:"msiafterburner /ri4,20,99" or "msiafterburner /ri3,20,99"


I'm guessing one is for 780 and the other for Titan but the guide doesn't offer any suggestions so do I need ri4 or ri3 for my 780Ti


----------



## dallas1990

well i just ordered a evga 780ti dual classified







i'll be getting a 2nd one later this week. but i was wondering if my asus 2gb gtx 670 dc2 would be ok for a physx card lol


----------



## Bradum

Firstly, I want to say thanks to Skyn3t for his custom bios. I am, however, planning on watercooling my system and would like for the voltage limit to be raised or removed (ideally without using Afternburner... I like to use ASUS GPU Tweak). How would I go about doing that?


----------



## 50shadesofray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradum*
> 
> Firstly, I want to say thanks to Skyn3t for his custom bios. I am, however, planning on watercooling my system and would like for the voltage limit to be raised or removed (ideally without using Afternburner... I like to use ASUS GPU Tweak). How would I go about doing that?


You can go up to 1.212v in EVGA precision X and that is as high as you can push the card without hardmodding


----------



## xxpantherrrxx

I am officially joining this club! I have sold off my EVGA SLI GTX 770 superclocked ACX's and got a EVGA superclocked 780 Ti w/ ACX cooler and it is going under water as soon as the block arrives, what can I expect on average to overclock this card to without modding the BIOs?


----------



## 50shadesofray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpantherrrxx*
> 
> I am officially joining this club! I have sold off my EVGA SLI GTX 770 superclocked ACX's and got a EVGA superclocked 780 Ti w/ ACX cooler and it is going under water as soon as the block arrives, what can I expect on average to overclock this card to without modding the BIOs?


Most people are able to get past 1200mhz from what i have seen.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpantherrrxx*
> 
> I am officially joining this club! I have sold off my EVGA SLI GTX 770 superclocked ACX's and got a EVGA superclocked 780 Ti w/ ACX cooler and it is going under water as soon as the block arrives, what can I expect on average to overclock this card to without modding the BIOs?


1200 MHz is virtually guaranteed. Some lucky ones get over 1300 mhz.

Being under water, your chances for the magic 1300 MHz mark are good.


----------



## mxthunder

haha does anyone find it ironic that nvidia now has an article talking about the non-reference cards on geforce.com ?
They are even mentioning aftermarket bios's in here:

http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/nvidia-geforce-gtx-780-ti-custom-card-roundup


----------



## xxpantherrrxx

The boost clock on my 780 Ti gets to about 1150mhz on it's own so I wouldn't doubt that over 1200 is possible without BIO's tweaks and it being under water.


----------



## Balanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dallas1990*
> 
> dang man, that sucks sorry to hear it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Sorry to hear that, hope you get your Paypal refund OK.


Thanks for the kind words guys. There's plenty of evidence to pin the guy so it should be fine *fingers crossed*.

I don't want to derail the thread any further so back to the 780Ti!









Would a 360mm Alphacool Monsta in P/P with fans at 800 rpm be enough to bring the peak temps of a pair of these cards down to about 60 degrees celsius in a room where the ambient is ~30 degrees celsius? Yes my room is that hot most of the time without the airconditioning on. Just a typical day on my sunny island.

Edit: Cards would be at stock.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samehsameh*
> 
> On eds volt mod / llc guide it says
> I'm guessing one is for 780 and the other for Titan but the guide doesn't offer any suggestions so do I need ri4 or ri3 for my 780Ti


No, "ri3 and ri4" just reflect different buck controller "positions"!








It doesnt work properly with the 780Ti, im afraid, you can try it of course but voltage becomes erratic and fails (crashes etc) after 1,212V stock!
Its the new PMW in the 780Ti, thank nvidia for that!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## luches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> 1200 MHz is virtually guaranteed. Some lucky ones get over 1300 mhz.
> 
> Being under water, your chances for the magic 1300 MHz mark are good.


if you go for custom cooler cards, you can easily reach 1200mhz by undervolting to 1.10v from stock volts.

guys my pale is also going for 780ti but the reference cooler . can he expect 1200mhz core on stock 1.162v or he will need to bump the voltage abit ? he is abit uncomfortable with voltage change !


----------



## samehsameh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No, "ri3 and ri4" just reflect different buck controller "positions"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesnt work properly with the 780Ti, im afraid, you can try it of course but voltage becomes erratic and fails (crashes etc) after 1,212V stock!
> Its the new PMW in the 780Ti, thank nvidia for that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Ok thanks for letting me know. I was just trying to follow your OC guide in the original post. How much of that is relevant to the 780Ti since it looks like its geared towards titans and 780s? Is the LLC disabling relevant? or is it just flash the bios, stick it at 1.212 V and see what speeds you can get?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No, "ri3 and ri4" just reflect different buck controller "positions"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesnt work properly with the 780Ti, im afraid, you can try it of course but voltage becomes erratic and fails (crashes etc) after 1,212V stock!
> Its the new PMW in the 780Ti, thank nvidia for that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Does the LLC mod work on the GTX 780 ti at or below 1.212v?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samehsameh*
> 
> Ok thanks for letting me know. I was just trying to follow your OC guide in the original post. How much of that is relevant to the 780Ti since it looks like its geared towards titans and 780s? Is the LLC disabling relevant? or is it just flash the bios, stick it at 1.212 V and see what speeds you can get?


The OC guide is for all GK110! The volt mod and LLC hack were developed for the reference PCB that came with the Titans and 780's! The 780Ti is non-reference as the VRM modules have distinct PMW differences, so the volt mod and LLC hack do not work as intended, some had success up to 1,250V and some had crashes and unstable behavior above 1,212V, its really up to you to decide to whether try it or not!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Does the LLC mod work on the GTX 780 ti at or below 1.212v?


Like i said above, some reported working, some stated fails! its up to you to say your piece!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Redeemer

Back Plate is on man!!!

http://s1153.photobucket.com/user/sanjaysaini365/media/IMG_20140217_121547_zps8cd8a85a.jpg.html


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> The OC guide is for all GK110! The volt mod and LLC hack were developed for the reference PCB that came with the Titans and 780's! The 780Ti is non-reference as the VRM modules have distinct PMW differences, so the volt mod and LLC hack do not work as intended, some had success up to 1,250V and some had crashes and unstable behavior above 1,212V, its really up to you to decide to whether try it or not!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like i said above, some reported working, some stated fails! its up to you to say your piece!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Thanks for the information, I was not very clear on it.









This voltage issue may actually keep me from upgrading to a TI. I'm pretty happy with my current card. 1228 MHz with the reference cooler at 1.187v + LLC mod, good temps. Not really sure it's worth it to upgrade since I'm still at 1920x1080.


----------



## Redeemer

wait for Maxwell


----------



## h2spartan

I found more stability with my card (on air) when I was able to keep the temp down and keeping the voltage down. I didn't expect 1.150v for 1280mhz but it is rock solid stable in every game I've played so far which includes BF4, Black Ops 2, Alan Wake, Skyrim, Dead Space 3 and Titanfall Beta! It is solid in benchmarks also. I may eventually try a lower voltage for the same clocks or a higher core clock for the same voltage but right now I'm just happy to have stability.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luches*
> 
> if you go for custom cooler cards, you can easily reach 1200mhz by undervolting to 1.10v from stock volts.


All that does is force the card to take more power from the pci-e slot. This is what Nvidia's power balancing feature does.

Much better off with a custom bios allowing 1.212v to be locked in for a better OC.


----------



## hogofwar

SInce I RMAd my 780 ti ghz edition, and they have to wait for more to be in stock to get a new one to me (which is overdue already), I was thinking maybe getting a refund and getting a different 780 ti card instead?

What is the best 780 ti to choose when money is no option (ghz edition was £619 already, jeez)


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hogofwar*
> 
> SInce I RMAd my 780 ti ghz edition, and they have to wait for more to be in stock to get a new one to me (which is overdue already), I was thinking maybe getting a refund and getting a different 780 ti card instead?
> 
> What is the best 780 ti to choose when money is no option (ghz edition was £619 already, jeez)


There's a nice 780 Ti for sale in the marketplace right now


----------



## Marvin82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokergesicht*
> 
> Does the Inno3D in first post work with Inno3D iChill HerculeZ?
> 
> If not, would it be possible to get a modded version of it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the stock bios:
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/18943509/perm/gtx780ti_innoed_herculez.zip
> 
> Thanks!


Works


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hogofwar*
> 
> SInce I RMAd my 780 ti ghz edition, and they have to wait for more to be in stock to get a new one to me (which is overdue already), I was thinking maybe getting a refund and getting a different 780 ti card instead?
> 
> What is the best 780 ti to choose when money is no option (ghz edition was £619 already, jeez)


If money really isn't a problem, there is only one: EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified K|NGP|N.


----------



## hogofwar

Worth it even if i don't plan to watercool it?


----------



## cyenz

Hi guys, a friend of mine want to unlock the power target limit currently at stock (105%) but he doenst want to touch on voltage or to disable boost clock. I´ve been checking kepler bios editor and it has a tab for "Power Table" with values on it (i assume this tab is for changing power target limit, correct me if im wrong) can someone guide me in a way to extend the power limit to 150%? Wich values should i change? He want to change only is bios since is a non reference board (MSI gaming).



If someone want to do it feel free









GK110.zip 67k .zip file


----------



## h2spartan

Is 72.4 fps about right for my clocks(1280/[email protected])? I've maybe used heaven 2 or 3 times in the span of all the cards I've owned so I'm not sure how to gauge if it is performing accurately according to this benchmark. I've mostly used valley and 3dmark. Thanks.


----------



## VSG

Seems a bit low, even assuming 100% scaling my dual 780Ti cards at lower cards score more than double that. Check the Heaven 4.0 thread in the benchmarks forum for single GPU numbers.

By the way, I have mentioned this already but be aware that you are very likely running higher than 1.15v.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Seems a bit low, even assuming 100% scaling my dual 780Ti cards at lower cards score more than double that. Check the Heaven 4.0 thread in the benchmarks forum for single GPU numbers.
> 
> By the way, I have mentioned this already but be aware that you are very likely running higher than 1.15v.


Why would you think I'm running higher than 1.15v? I must have missed your other post where you mentioned it. So I'm wondering, If I set it to 1.21v, I could possibly be running higher than that?


----------



## h2spartan

So is heaven memory hungry the way valley is?


----------



## VSG

Highly likely on the 780Ti, If I put in 1.212V on my 780Ti core my DMM reads anywhere between 1.23 to 1.27V depending on other settings such as core overclock (and a few other things specific to the classifieds). I would imagine you are around 1.7-1.8 V at least at those clocks.

Heaven likes memory but not to that extent! Are you on Win 7 or 8/8.1?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hogofwar*
> 
> Worth it even if i don't plan to watercool it?


If you're not gonna watercool I'd just go with the standard Classified rather than the Kingpin... JMHO.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Highly likely on the 780Ti, If I put in 1.212V on my 780Ti core my DMM reads anywhere between 1.23 to 1.27V depending on other settings such as core overclock (and a few other things specific to the classifieds). I would imagine you are around 1.7-1.8 V at least at those clocks.
> 
> Heaven likes memory but not to that extent! Are you on Win 7 or 8/8.1?


Thanks for the info.







. I'm on Win 7.

I saw your submission in the heaven thread: Geggeg --- i7 4770k, 4.5 GHz ---- 2x 780Ti Classified KPE, 1333 MHz / 1850 ---- 142.9---- 3599

Nice score. I think I'm right around the general score for my clocks based on your clocks even at sli. I'm at 1280/1800. I think it's about right but I will know more once I do a fresh install of windows pretty soon and update my NVidia drivers.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balanar*
> 
> Thanks for the kind words guys. There's plenty of evidence to pin the guy so it should be fine *fingers crossed*.
> 
> I don't want to derail the thread any further so back to the 780Ti!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would a 360mm Alphacool Monsta in P/P with fans at 800 rpm be enough to bring the peak temps of a pair of these cards down to about 60 degrees celsius in a room where the ambient is ~30 degrees celsius? Yes my room is that hot most of the time without the airconditioning on. Just a typical day on my sunny island.
> 
> Edit: Cards would be at stock.


Don't if you've seen this thread or not: http://www.overclock.net/t/1466843/rant-lucid-dream-computers-is-a-scam

It is the same guy/ company as Dreamxtreme


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm on Win 7.
> 
> I saw your submission in the heaven thread: Geggeg --- i7 4770k, 4.5 GHz ---- 2x 780Ti Classified KPE, 1333 MHz / 1850 ---- 142.9---- 3599
> 
> Nice score. I think I'm right around the general score for my clocks based on your clocks even at sli. I'm at 1280/1800. I think it's about right but I will know more once I do a fresh install of windows pretty soon and update my NVidia drivers.


Go for it! I have since gotten a higher score at the same clocks (I noticed slight throttling at the volts I had applied so that core was closer to 1290ish or so) and also Heaven doesn't scale at 100% so don't go by 2 way scores. I will disable one card tonight and test at your clocks and see what score I get


----------



## Chobbit

Hi I've just got one of these beasts, literally a couple of hours ago I came to a deal with a mate, his full blown 3970k, 32gb 1833 DDR3, 1tb 840 SSD and 780 ti system for my 2 year old system in sig (2500k & 580 sli) & less money than a single 780ti so I'm Very happy for the upgraded system.

However I have fallen behind with overclocking and I'm struggling to understand overclocking this EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Superclocked. I usually use MSI afterburner but most of the options sliders are locked for this card. So I got evga precision instead which I've never used.

I have no idea what a good overclock or overclock method is with this card but I left everything at stock and started increasing the Core clock and running heaven benchmark, I got to +160 core before the display driver started stopping. So I unlocked voltages and started increase voltages and then the core more. With the voltage at the max +75v available I got to +180 core as +190 starts to get slight signs of artifacting.
Now the temps don't go over 75 Degrees which seems pretty low so I don't think its heat related so I'm guessing its needing more volts.

Is this the right way to over clock this card? Can I get more out of it?

Also evga was saying the card was running at about 12xx MHz however in the heaven bench mark it was reporting the card running at just shy of 15xx MHz. Why is that and which is right?


----------



## VSG

Heaven and Valley don't report core clocks well with boost enabled, so don't go by those numbers. Get the actual core clocks from Precision-X or GPU-z.

Try flashing skyn3t's bios for the card and do the overclocking again. You are doing it right- do core first and then memory


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Go for it! I have since gotten a higher score at the same clocks (I noticed slight throttling at the volts I had applied so that core was closer to 1290ish or so) and also Heaven doesn't scale at 100% so don't go by 2 way scores. I will disable one card tonight and test at your clocks and see what score I get


sounds good man!


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Got my replacement 780Ti from EVGA today! Still a tiny bit of coil whine but I can't really hear it unless I get close so I think I'll keep this one







Got all the settings on titanfall maxed and basically locked at 120fps. I'm a bit puzzled about titanfall though, it looks pretty rubbish, is it because it's beta?

Here's some screenies, I just thought the textures would be nicer. Maybe I was expecting too much?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Chobbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Heaven and Valley don't report core clocks well with boost enabled, so don't go by those numbers. Get the actual core clocks from Precision-X or GPU-z.
> 
> Try flashing skyn3t's bios for the card and do the overclocking again. You are doing it right- do core first and then memory


Thanks I'll have a look at this BIOS, been along time since I flashed a GPU BIOS and I'll continue pushing


----------



## dallas1990

I wish the 780ti classified came with a back plate


----------



## Spongeworthy

Got a 780ti twin frozr that goes to 1200 MHz on stock voltages, but any higher and it crashes. 1.212v + LLC and it still won't go past 1200MHz, I thought I'd get at least a few MHz out of the extra voltage, but nothing! Bummer.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spongeworthy*
> 
> Got a 780ti twin frozr that goes to 1200 MHz on stock voltages, but any higher and it crashes. 1.212v + LLC and it still won't go past 1200MHz, I thought I'd get at least a few MHz out of the extra voltage, but nothing! Bummer.


are you on sky's bios?


----------



## Spongeworthy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> are you on sky's bios?


Yeah, I've used his bios. For some reason his MSI bios makes GPU-Z state the clock speed as 40MHz more than it actually is.


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spongeworthy*
> 
> Yeah, I've used his bios. For some reason his MSI bios makes GPU-Z state the clock speed as 40MHz more than it actually is.


I got that too, occams razor just told me to ignore gpu-z and use Afterburner to read the clock speeds.....


----------



## Kold

Gah! Does anyone know where I can find a Classified in stock? The one on Amazon says it wont be delivered for an estimated 2 months lol.







How long does Evga typically take to have them back in stock?


----------



## Spongeworthy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> Gah! Does anyone know where I can find a Classified in stock? The one on Amazon says it wont be delivered for an estimated 2 months lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long does Evga typically take to have them back in stock?


There's someone selling one in the market place if you're interested.


----------



## Kold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spongeworthy*
> 
> There's someone selling one in the market place if you're interested.


My only concern is the warranty. I'm not sure if it would transfer over?


----------



## Spongeworthy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> My only concern is the warranty. I'm not sure if it would transfer over?


You can do a guest RMA if it's registered under the original owner.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> My only concern is the warranty. I'm not sure if it would transfer over?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spongeworthy*
> 
> You can do a guest RMA if it's registered under the original owner.


This ^^^^^^, but that makes the start of the warranty from date of manufacture and NOT date sold. So you might lose a few months of the coverage.


----------



## Kold

I may buy it then. I've never bought a second hand GPU because of concerns about what they may have been doing with it, lol. I'll mull it over and decide between that, the SC, or the DCUII (which I think has the worst OC capabilities from what I've read so far)


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I did a guest RMA to EVGA on a used Titan I bought from Kijiji. I didn't have no receipt and the RMA was from Canada to California. Procedure took less than two weeks from starting the process to getting a new card.

All is required is the serial number. EVGA is number 1 in my books!


----------



## Kold

I think I'm sold then. Last question if someone doesn't mind shedding some knowledge on this for me. What about customs fees?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> I think I'm sold then. Last question if someone doesn't mind shedding some knowledge on this for me. What about customs fees?


That I'm not sure about, if the seller ships it and lists it as a gift, there wouldn't be an customs fees....... Otherwise, it's based on the price/cost of the items.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I did a guest RMA to EVGA on a used Titan I bought from Kijiji. I didn't have no receipt and the RMA was from Canada to California. Procedure took less than two weeks from starting the process to getting a new card.
> 
> All is required is the serial number. EVGA is number 1 in my books!


Yup, gotta love EVGA's Global Warranty Policy!


----------



## Kold

Yeah it is pretty awesome. I just wish their Classified didn't look like a VCR tape lol. My favorite looking 780 Ti is by far the DCUII. I would have picked it up by now, but the last card I had (780) was a DCUII and it left a bad taste in my mouth. Great looks, great cooling, nice and quiet.. but horrrrrrible OCability. Also, I am not sure how smooth the RMA process is with Asus.


----------



## Marvin82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> Yeah it is pretty awesome. I just wish their Classified didn't look like a VCR tape lol. My favorite looking 780 Ti is by far the DCUII. I would have picked it up by now, but the last card I had (780) was a DCUII and it left a bad taste in my mouth. Great looks, great cooling, nice and quiet.. but horrrrrrible OCability. Also, I am not sure how smooth the RMA process is with Asus.


The DCUII OC is not a OC Beast but a top Card without coil whine or something
I'm very happy and my favorit is anyway ASUS
And they do not like the top card 1350 - 1400MHz is ok
These are just 100mhz more like my DCUII creates

My can run stable at Games 1250/3800mhz with stock Voltage and 1310mhz with 1.21v to bench

New Bench with 1300mhz/4000mhz @1.18v
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1736481


----------



## h2spartan

Can someone do a single card run in Heaven benchmark (1080x1920 max settings) with clocks at 1280mhz/1800mhz please.

I need to know if my run (72.4 fps) was in the general area of where it needs to be for those clocks.









If my fps is significantly lower, I think I may just do a fresh install of windows and update graphics driver sooner than expected. I was going to wait until I got all the pieces to my itx build later this week. Everything feels like it is running smoothly and stable but who knows....


----------



## pfinch

Hey guys,
I got a question regarding to the BIOS:
Gainward Phantom
80.80.30.14
skyn3t-780Ti-Phantom.zip
---

The Card works well with MSI Afterburner and the stock BIOS.
If i use the skynets one MSI Afterburner will hang up my system for some seconds randomly. If i close afterburner the system works well too...
Even with no OC on the card.

Could someone of you take a quick look at the modded BIOS one more time?








I noticed too that the Powertarget is at 200% maxed out... shouldnt it be 300%?!

Thank you for your great work !!









bye


----------



## Marvin82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Can someone do a single card run in Heaven benchmark (1080x1920 max settings) with clocks at 1280mhz/1800mhz please.
> 
> I need to know if my run (72.4 fps) was in the general area of where it needs to be for those clocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If my fps is significantly lower, I think I may just do a fresh install of windows and update graphics driver sooner than expected. I was going to wait until I got all the pieces to my itx build later this week. Everything feels like it is running smoothly and stable but who knows....


1245/3800mhz TI
i7 3930K @ 4,2ghz 16gb 2133mhz


----------



## Marvin82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pfinch*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I got a question regarding to the BIOS:
> Gainward Phantom
> 80.80.30.14
> skyn3t-780Ti-Phantom.zip
> ---
> 
> The Card works well with MSI Afterburner and the stock BIOS.
> If i use the skynets one MSI Afterburner will hang up my system for some seconds randomly. If i close afterburner the system works well too...
> Even with no OC on the card.
> 
> Could someone of you take a quick look at the modded BIOS one more time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed too that the Powertarget is at 200% maxed out... shouldnt it be 300%?!
> 
> Thank you for your great work !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bye


Use Precision X


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> I need to know if my run (72.4 fps) was in the general area of where it needs to be for those clocks.


This one was with older drivers and 1280 real freq, just the memory clock is a little higher 1930mhz


----------



## nzube14

Add me!
GTX 780Ti with EK Waterblock installed
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/77kss/


----------



## wadec22

picked up the MSI 780ti 3G from Microcenter last night. Seems like a great pieced of kit. Haven't had time to tinker yet. This thing is silent!

Anybody getting the MSI gaming app working? Error message saying "This Platform does not support this application." Obviously don't need it but wanted to try it out.


----------



## islandgam3r

Hey Guys, I got a couple questions since I have an upcoming "Dream" gaming build is wat I call it and it will be my first water cooled build, trying to decide between MSI N780 Gaming GTX 780 or the Gaming 780ti version, my questions are:

*1. How good or each of these cards as far as benchmark numbers compared to TITAN?

2. Should I save money now and get N780 for $500? Or Should I spend the extra $200 for 780ti version since I plan to do surround when my 27" 1080P monitor comes down in price?

3. Is the extra 200 bucks worth it over the N780 version? Is there a BIG diff in performance and benching?
*

Really appreciate if any owners of either card can help me out, I would love to join this club. Thx in advance.


----------



## VSG

1) Unless VRAM limited, stick to the 780 Ti for gaming

2) The 780 definitely offers more bang for the buck, on sale you might well be tempted to get 2 of those and SLI them instead of a single 780 Ti

3) Not really, the high end market results in a higher price for a lower increase in performance. If you absolutely want the best, get the 780 Ti and call it a day.


----------



## dupaljiri

What BIOS for my card
EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Superclocked - 03G-P4-2883-KR


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> This one was with older drivers and 1280 real freq, just the memory clock is a little higher 1930mhz


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marvin82*
> 
> 1245/3800mhz TI
> i7 3930K @ 4,2ghz 16gb 2133mhz


thank you guys! Looks pretty much where I should be but a fresh install might do me some good anyways.

I'll up my memory a bit also and see what that gets me.


----------



## sepol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dupaljiri*
> 
> What BIOS for my card
> EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Superclocked - 03G-P4-2883-KR


First page, look for it on BIOS tag.


----------



## h2spartan

I don't know if anyone else has had to deal with this issue. I mean, it really hasn't been an issue, it's just that it is annoying to see. Every time I go in to Device Manager > Display Adapters, I see "standard VGA graphics adapter" there alongside my NVidia GeForce gtx 780 ti. I see "standard vga adapter" show on the results screen after valley or heaven runs too. the standard vga adapter is disabled in device manager and igpu is disabled in the bios and yet it is still there? Not that long ago, I remember just seeing only my dedicated gpu show in device manager.

So, I guess my question is, does anyone know how to get rid of the "standard vga adapter" in device manager so that only my 780 ti is showing.

Maybe a fresh windows install will solve it or maybe I just need to download and install the actual integrated graphics driver for my 3770k? I'm really not sure though...


----------



## dupaljiri

this Bios GTX 780 ACX model or GTX 780 EVGA SC ACX
What is the difference my card and EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Superclocked w/ EVGA ACX Cooler P/N: 03G-P4-2884-KR

Both cards have the Same custom BIOS?


----------



## sepol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dupaljiri*
> 
> this Bios GTX 780 ACX model or GTX 780 EVGA SC ACX
> What is the difference my card and EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Superclocked w/ EVGA ACX Cooler P/N: 03G-P4-2884-KR
> 
> Both cards have the Same custom BIOS?


Yes they have with diferent clocks. But yours as a reference card has a diferent fan profile. So dont use the ACX BIOS on a reference card.


----------



## TJD269




----------



## dallas1990

i guess i got lucky with randomly waking up at 5am and by sheer luck i bought my 780ti classified from newegg. COME ON FEDEX GET HERE SOON!!!! lol t.


----------



## dupaljiri

my card has waterblock it´s problem use ACX Bios?


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dupaljiri*
> 
> my card has waterblock it´s problem use ACX Bios?


can you explain the question a little more please?


----------



## sepol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dupaljiri*
> 
> my card has waterblock it´s problem use ACX Bios?


No problem at all, but you dont gain nothing by use a ACX BIOS. The only diference is the fan profile.


----------



## garandhero

if I get a EVGA GTX 780 Ti (reference) can I flash Skynets GTX 780 Ti Superclocked on it just to up the base clocks so I have a higher starting point?


----------



## sepol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garandhero*
> 
> if I get a EVGA GTX 780 Ti (reference) can I flash Skynets GTX 780 Ti Superclocked on it just to up the base clocks so I have a higher starting point?


Yes you can. You have to force the BIOS when flash but it's ok. Use the BIOS flashing script tool on the first page.


----------



## islandgam3r

Question guys, I'm on a budget but I having trouble deciding which of these cards to get for my up coming water-cooled rig, I plan to get 1 1080p 27" monitor now and 2 more down the road for nvidia surround, should I get a Single GTX 780 Classy now and save money? or should I spend the extra 200 bucks now and get 780ti? I looking for performance out of the box, which one out of the box is better performance? and which route should I go?

All suggestions are welcome


----------



## Hawkeye360

Hey guys,

Does Zotac allow a waterblock to be installed on their graphics cards? Will the warranty still be valid provided you re-install the original cooler?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *islandgam3r*
> 
> Question guys, I'm on a budget but I having trouble deciding which of these cards to get for my up coming water-cooled rig, I plan to get 1 1080p 27" monitor now and 2 more down the road for nvidia surround, should I get a Single GTX 780 Classy now and save money? or should I spend the extra 200 bucks now and get 780ti? I looking for performance out of the box, which one out of the box is better performance? and which route should I go?
> 
> All suggestions are welcome


I have x3 VG278HE and x2 Titans! I don't recommend anything less than 2 cards for surround, 780SLI has 20/30% more juice than any single card!
But if money is no restriction get a 780Ti Classy now and another later, with those cards OC'ed* you're set for a few years (and get over Maxwell too)







!

* 780Ti Classifieds have a voltage tool to get up to 1,500V( 1,350V with 780 classys), even with a bad Oc'er you get 1300mhz+, reference 780Ti cards cant overvolt unless hardmoded, reference 780's can be overvolted but loose 200mhz to the 780Ti in performance!

My









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Hate420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> vBios update *A*sus Ti DCUII OC 02/11/2014
> ready for download @ OP
> 
> as your wish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big thanx to the skyn3t team for all the info and quick response on this bios request. After flashing to this bios i'm getting 1.087V and no control. It was 1.187V max. I'm using msi afterburner. Should I be completely uninstalling my OC utility prior to flashing? I'm going to try precision x and gpu tweak after work. So ready to hard volt mod this card.


----------



## Marvin82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hate420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> vBios update *A*sus Ti DCUII OC 02/11/2014
> ready for download @ OP
> 
> as your wish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big thanx to the skyn3t team for all the info and quick response on this bios request. After flashing to this bios i'm getting 1.087V and no control. It was 1.187V max. I'm using msi afterburner. Should I be completely uninstalling my OC utility prior to flashing? I'm going to try precision x and gpu tweak after work. So ready to hard volt mod this card.
> 
> 
> 
> Use Precision X and it Works fine
Click to expand...


----------



## Redeemer

Hey guys can a gfx pull more than 75w from PCie..I mean 75w is the theoretical limit correct??


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redeemer*
> 
> Hey guys can a gfx pull more than 75w from PCie..I mean 75w is the theoretical limit correct??


Yes, it can. That 75w on the slot is what the board needs to provide to be within spec, but, there is a reason high end OC style boards put an additional connector on the board for the pcie slots, to help keep clean heavy power going to the slots.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Don't like the new drivers. Getting some OC instability with them that didn't exist before.


----------



## fredocini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Don't like the new drivers. Getting some OC instability with them that didn't exist before.


same, just got an artefact/frozen screen while playing a game of bf4. le sigh


----------



## alancsalt

Try a full uninstall from device manager, clean out unused drivers in the C: NVIDIA folder leaving only the ones you want, run the latest driver cleaner-upper and restart before you decide...?


----------



## dallas1990

Just got home from work and I found this waiting


----------



## eBombzor

Hey guys will this Titan Black ACX cooler work with the 780 Ti?

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-FS-3790-B9


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Hey guys will this Titan Black ACX cooler work with the 780 Ti?
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-FS-3790-B9


Possibly, most other GK110 coolers will, both air and water, but to get the fans to work right in their pwm function, you might have to flash the card to an ACX bios.


----------



## dallas1990

heres my asic score and Unigine valley benchmark results. (with out of the box stats)


----------



## fredocini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Try a full uninstall from device manager, clean out unused drivers in the C: NVIDIA folder leaving only the ones you want, run the latest driver cleaner-upper and restart before you decide...?


... lol now i feel ******ed. checked in that folder, and like 5 old drivers sitting in there. did exactly as you said....

stability has come back, card uses less power and i gained 1 fps LOL.... im gonna retry doing my overclock now on a "CLEAN" driver install.

thank you good sir. +1

do u think i could get better results?


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

what do you guys set your power target to? just turn it all the way up? or just above the maximum power percent shown by msi afterburner?


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

My results with new driver. looks like the same;


----------



## Alec246

Hey guys

So much going on on this thread I'm lost.

How hard is it to undervolt my ZOTAC Reference GTX780 Ti. It's reaching 83C in gaming, I'd like to see if I can lower those voltages while still maintaining stability. Does it require BIOS Mod? I'm not sure I want to mess with those, since that would probably make me loose my warranty.

I can't lower the voltage in AfterBurner, it only let's me increase it


----------



## ApegrindeR

Hey guys! Just picked up a evga 780 ti sc with acx. I was hoping to gain some advice about the skyn3t bios for it. I have not flashed them yet and I am currently running with the latest nvidia drivers. This beast is going to be on stock air. When I do flash the skyn3t bios (im assuming the evga 780 ti sc acx at front of page), is precision x automatically going to let me raise the power target higher than 106%? Currently I have it running at +13 mv, +100 clock, +100 memory and it is running battlefield 4 well. I have a chv-z and 8350 with h100i clocked at 4.85 ghz. My psu is the corsair 1200ax I. What are safe ranges for the power target / temp target to be at when I flash the new bios? What max temps / volts should I be watching out for (ill be on stock acx air)?

Sorry for the repeative questions I work a lot so I do not have that much time to research. Thanks!


----------



## OverNick

Hello, comrades!
This bios is magnificent, but I have one little problem. The base frequency with this bios is 1045MHz, but my video card overclocks only to 1019MHz, not 1045.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverNick*
> 
> Hello, comrades!
> This bios is magnificent, but I have one little problem. The base frequency with this bios is 1045MHz, but my video card overclocks only to 1019MHz, not 1045.


It is going by the +13 bin core clock jump, sometimes it goes back a couple more "13"s though for stability. Try overclocking a bit and see if it goes back up to 1045.


----------



## slickdevil08

Just ordered mine i got the typical 780ti from evga. How much can we overclock it?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickdevil08*
> 
> Just ordered mine i got the typical 780ti from evga. How much can we overclock it?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


It depends on the card you get (Silicon Lottery). Probably anywhere from 1150 to 1306 MHz on air.


----------



## dallas1990

I'm surprised how fast my evga 780 ti classified clocked up to with stock bios and settings. Though I'm thinking about trying out the sky net bios


----------



## SpiritRises

which one is doesnt have any fan rattling noise? i wanted to buy evga dual classified but nearly everyone has a problem like rattling fan noise.

which one do you advise

MSI GTX 780 ti GAMING OC

EVGA GTX 780 ti ACX / DUAL CLASSIFIED or SUPERCLOCKED with referance fan

ASUS GTX 780 ti DCU2


----------



## Iceman1985

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpiritRises*
> 
> which one is doesnt have any fan rattling noise? i wanted to buy evga dual classified but nearly everyone has a problem like rattling fan noise.
> 
> which one do you advise
> 
> MSI GTX 780 ti GAMING OC
> 
> EVGA GTX 780 ti ACX / DUAL CLASSIFIED or SUPERCLOCKED with referance fan
> 
> ASUS GTX 780 ti DCU2


I've tried both ACX and Asus DC2, none of them pleased me sound-wise.. I'm getting a regular Ti SC with reference cooler tomorrow, i hope i like it more than the others.
I'll return tomorrow and tell you more.


----------



## mcnico63

hello

I have a 780ti winfforce 80.80.30.00.1A bios, I flashed with your bios.

Originally the Vgpu is 1.175v but your bios is 1.08v falls in full 3D. Values noted with MSI AB.
At no time have I been able to 1.21v, spits various as soon as I increase the voltage.

I passed on the original bios.

In advance thank you for reading and for all the work you made .

Can you put online tools to modify the bios 780ti?

Sorry for my English translated by google ^ ^


----------



## SpiritRises

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman1985*
> 
> I've tried both ACX and Asus DC2, none of them pleased me sound-wise.. I'm getting a regular Ti SC with reference cooler tomorrow, i hope i like it more than the others.
> I'll return tomorrow and tell you more.


so you had the weird fan noises like rattling or buzzing sounds or coil whine coming from the card right?

and then you decided to go with referance cooler gtx 780 ti Superclocked?

tnaks for your reply mate


----------



## dallas1990

My dual classified makes no noise other than the fan sound when they turn on full blast


----------



## fredocini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpiritRises*
> 
> which one is doesnt have any fan rattling noise? i wanted to buy evga dual classified but nearly everyone has a problem like rattling fan noise.
> 
> which one do you advise
> 
> MSI GTX 780 ti GAMING OC
> 
> EVGA GTX 780 ti ACX / DUAL CLASSIFIED or SUPERCLOCKED with referance fan
> 
> ASUS GTX 780 ti DCU2


I would suggest the asus or reference cooler EVGA personally. Honestly I had bad experiences with the acx cooler with cool whine and have had two 770 classifieds acx that did just that. Although I may just have been part of an unlucky bunch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samehsameh

Just flashed my cards to vBios but I still cant get above 1.187 volts in fact I cant even under volt it. Any idea why?


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcnico63*
> 
> hello
> 
> I have a 780ti winfforce 80.80.30.00.1A bios, I flashed with your bios.
> 
> Originally the Vgpu is 1.175v but your bios is 1.08v falls in full 3D. Values noted with MSI AB.
> At no time have I been able to 1.21v, spits various as soon as I increase the voltage.
> 
> I passed on the original bios.
> 
> In advance thank you for reading and for all the work you made .
> 
> Can you put online tools to modify the bios 780ti?
> 
> Sorry for my English translated by google ^ ^


Afaik its because MSI AB doesnt fully support 780Ti. I had the same problem with my Palit 780Ti.


----------



## Alec246

So? Nobody can help me on this one?









I jsut want to know the quicker way to Undervolt my 780 Tim checking for stability along the way, to increase the lifespan and lower the temperatures. The Bios on this Thread seems to be focused on OCing, which I don't intend to do with this card.

Thanks!


----------



## VSG

Are you planning to mine on the card? If not, I don't see why you need to undervolt to be honest. If you are on air, then make a custom fan profile to lower the temps.


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alec246*
> 
> So? Nobody can help me on this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I jsut want to know the quicker way to Undervolt my 780 Tim checking for stability along the way, to increase the lifespan and lower the temperatures. The Bios on this Thread seems to be focused on OCing, which I don't intend to do with this card.
> 
> Thanks!


You will still need a custom BIOS to do that. The stock BIOS only lets you manually set (if I recall) between 1.168V to 1.212V. The OC'ed BIOS posted around these forums will still let you set a voltage under 1.168V, but you will need to set your Power Limit accordingly so it doesn't boost beyond your set undervolt or else your drivers will crash.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samehsameh*
> 
> Just flashed my cards to vBios but I still cant get above 1.187 volts in fact I cant even under volt it. Any idea why?


Use PrecisonX!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Alec246

I'm mining with my AMD 280X. I don't plan on using my 780Ti for this job. Although sometimes it wouldn't hurt. The issue is it's close the the AMD, so it gets very hot when both are running at the same time.

The issue is the Fan of the Reference 780 Ti is way too loud for my tast. At 80%, it sounds like a turbo jet! I don't like the idea of increasing the fan speed on this card. And I don't know how this will affect the longevity of the fan. I heard using too high RPM can make it loose speed over time.

But using a custom BIOS is out of the way since I have a two year warranty on this card. But thanks for letting me know it's the only way!


----------



## VSG

Hang on, did you try using Precision X to undervolt at all? You may not need a custom BIOS.


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alec246*
> 
> But using a custom BIOS is out of the way since I have a two year warranty on this card. But thanks for letting me know it's the only way!


Make backup of your stock bios, flash modded one. If your cards starts having issues just flash the old bios back and send it for RMA







If the card is completely dead I very much doubt that Zotac would check what bios the card has.


----------



## Alec246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Hang on, did you try using Precision X to undervolt at all? You may not need a custom BIOS.


Didn't allow me to lower the voltage, just up it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> Make backup of your stock bios, flash modded one. If your cards starts having issues just flash the old bios back and send it for RMA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the card is completely dead I very much doubt that Zotac would check what bios the card has.


Hmmmm that's an idea. How much does a 780 Ti allow to undervolt generally? While still running games stable. Is it worth it?


----------



## VSG

Did you try switching the 780 Ti to below the AMD card? I am assuming it is a reference card with the blower cooler so kinda unsure why the AMD card is influencing it that much. What about case air flow?


----------



## Alec246

No, the 780 Ti is above since I wanted it to have the main PCI-E Connector. But maybe that can have a good effect on temps.

But I wouldn't run both of them at the same time 100% anyway, my PSU wouldn't handle that! I just wanted to get some better temps and lower Watt on this GPU, I feel 83C is too hot!


----------



## friend'scatdied

The 780 Ti is very good with undervolting given the level of binning the silicon has undergone.

I'm running 1200MHz with as little as 1.10v. Someone else is running 1280MHz with just 1.15v. At stock clocks I would imagine an icy cool 1.0v or lower would be more than fathomable.


----------



## Alec246

Wow.... And how difficulty is it to flash the Bios on this card? The AMD 280X was pretty easy!

Also, which one would be the correct BIOS for my Zotac Reference? The Reference or Zotac?

Edit: Saw the first post. Too complicated I think. Too much information at the same time, I don't know which way is the right way :/ I guess I won't be doing any Mod


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alec246*
> 
> Wow.... And how difficulty is it to flash the Bios on this card? The AMD 280X was pretty easy!
> 
> Also, which one would be the correct BIOS for my Zotac Reference? The Reference or Zotac?
> 
> Edit: Saw the first post. Too complicated I think. Too much information at the same time, I don't know which way is the right way :/ I guess I won't be doing any Mod


Just get the right bios in the OP and get the EZ3flash from my SIG and my guide on how to flash too!
any problem just PM me!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> The 780 Ti is very good with undervolting given the level of binning the silicon has undergone.
> 
> I'm running 1200MHz with as little as 1.10v. *Someone else is running 1280MHz with just 1.15v*. At stock clocks I would imagine an icy cool 1.0v or lower would be more than fathomable.


----------



## Splave

skynet tried your bios on lightning, in fire strike extreme max clocks went down 50mhz just a heads up any ideas?


----------



## Iceman1985

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpiritRises*
> 
> so you had the weird fan noises like rattling or buzzing sounds or coil whine coming from the card right?
> 
> and then you decided to go with referance cooler gtx 780 ti Superclocked?
> 
> tnaks for your reply mate


My ACX-card did have a little coil whine, very LITTLE. Could only be heard from like 1 feet away. This card died/burned/melted due to mining + bad VRM-cooling. The fans buzzed when idle.

My Asus-card does not have any coil whine at all but the fans are loud! + it is a very very bad overclocker so i'm not satisfied (returning this card today).

My EVGA with reference-cooler, i don't know yet, i'll get the card in ~8 hours (i really hate waiting)


----------



## fredocini

im really jealous of some of you guys and ur nice undervolted cards lol. ive been running game stable @ 1281/3700 on 1.187v no artifacts or crashes for about 3 days now. i think this is my sweet spot for 24/7 till my other card comes in!

can someone please tell me if this is good/average/bad or even dangerous?


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> im really jealous of some of you guys and ur nice undervolted cards lol. ive been running game stable @ 1281/3700 on 1.187v no artifacts or crashes for about 3 days now. i think this is my sweet spot for 24/7 till my other card comes in!
> 
> can someone please tell me if this is good/average/bad or even dangerous?


That is very good, and it certainly isn't dangerous!


----------



## Snyderman34

Should be getting my 780 Ti today! Whoo! Hope it gets here early so I can fiddle before work.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> im really jealous of some of you guys and ur nice undervolted cards lol. ive been running game stable @ 1281/3700 on 1.187v no artifacts or crashes for about 3 days now. i think this is my sweet spot for 24/7 till my other card comes in!
> 
> can someone please tell me if this is good/average/bad or even dangerous?


There is nothing wrong with what you're running for the life of the card.

If undervolting was 100% stable like that voltage, that's what Nvidia would set the cards at stock.


----------



## ApegrindeR

Evga 780 ti sc with acx here. Still hadn't flashed the skyn3t bios. Chv-z and 8350 @ 4.85 ghz. My gpu crashes heaven within 1 minute on dx11. I optimized defaults on the cpu and it passes heaven now. Oh yeah corsair h100i and psu is 1200ax I. So, do I need to lower my cpu or can I play with cpu volts to keep my prized 4.85ghz and have an OC'd 780 ti as well? Its odd because I had two evga 480 SC's in sli and I was running fine (they are power hogs). Just thought of something else. I have 2x4 corsair vengeance at 1750mhz ish. I had the timings tightened down to 8-9-8-25-34-1T. Could that have affected the crashing at 4.85ghz?

Edit: flashed the skyn3t bios and went into windows 8.1 safe mode to use the program to uninstall all gfx card drivers. Installed latest nvidia drivers and now heaven runs no problem. The issue I am having now is that when I change core or memory clock speeds in precision x and hit apply it does not OC the card. Everything stays at stock

Double Edit: BAH.. Heaven crashes the GPU at stock settings with CPU at 4.85ghz. I figured out that Precision X holds the gpu voltage at 1.212V with no vdroop. Also, the reason I was not seeing the gpu's memory and core clock go up is because it stays at base clock until load is applied to it. When you run heaven, you can see with the Precision X performance log that the core clock and memory go up as the GPU is maxed to 99-100%. Ive been stress testing the GPU with stock CPU settings. Hopefully i'll find a good clock for the GPU then will most likely have to lower my CPU OC :-(

Advice/Opinions Please

Thanks


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> skynet tried your bios on lightning, in fire strike extreme max clocks went down 50mhz just a heads up any ideas?


Happens to me occasionally due to the +13 core binning in that BIOS, try rebooting and see if that helps. Since you got one of the elusive lightnings I am sure you know what you are doing


----------



## Koniakki

I wanna share my AC4 gpu usage. I had flashed back the stock bios to check something and I thought I would test them again with my new PSU.

I haven't test the OC with any other games so far.

I played for a few hours. No artifacts or crashes. It did crash on 1300-1305Mhz after a little bit when I tried it.


----------



## Iceman1985

Now guys, i received my EVGA 780Ti SC (reference cooler) today. I'm sending the Asus one back to the store..

I realized the second i opened my box that the card is used, the seal is broken!

After i installed the card and new drivers i thought.. this can no way in hell have "worse" ASIC than my Asus card that had 67%. Well, it turns out this card is @ 64%.

So i began benchmarking and overclocking.. realizing that this card actually does quite well.. according to EVGA P.X. i'm running stable through Firestrike, Heaven and Valley @ 1290Mhz Core, sometimes it's down to 1250Mhz due to power limit i guess (it's @ 106% now and then)

Conclusion: This could not have gone any better.. this card runs cooler and quiter than both the Ti ACX and Ti DC2 (in my Prodigy case) it maxes out @ 70 degrees celsius.

So the tests were made with my 4770K @ 4,4ghz.
Points: 3dmark Firestrike: ~12k points.
Heaven: ~2300 points.
Valley: 3246 points.

What do you think of these results? Now i'm really considering Skyn3t's bios for further overclocking


----------



## Splave

I feel like asic is BS lightning 780ti is 71% for reference and overclocks like mad...


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> I feel like asic is BS lightning 780ti is 71% for reference and overclocks like mad...


That because it is BS, i had a 74% asic 780 ti classy couldnt do anything past 1200 mhz.

I have another 63% asic that can push 1500mhz core.

So ignore the number...


----------



## Kold

Yikes you had a classy that wouldn't oc past 1200?


----------



## OccamRazor

After some doubts were expressed about the PCIe power connectors and the true wattage that can be drawn here is my take on it!

The PCI-E connecter has 6 pins. They are not all used for power. For the 6 pin connector, Pins 1 & 3 are 12V & each can carry 8 Amps. Pin 2 by spec is not connected (but i´ve never seen a PCIe cable with Pin 2 not connected...







)
Pins 4 & 6 are Com return lines. Pin5 is Com for sensing. Using 2 lines, you get 12V*8A*2= 192Watts, much over the required 75Watts. With an 8 pin PCI-E connector, 2 Com lines are added (4&8) not a 12V & Com. There, Pins 1,2,3 are 12V, Pin 4 is a Com for the 8 pin connector sensing, Pin 5,7,8 are Com return lines, & pin 6 is for the 6 pin connector sensing. Using that config, 12V*8Amp*3=288 Watts, much over the required 150Watts.
There aren't 4 12V pins on the 8 pin connector, only 3, and 2 leads are used for sensing the connector type.

Default specs for PCIe specification 6-pin:




Default specs for PCIe specification 8-pin or 6+2:




BUT, (there is always a but right?







)The 12V, 5V, & 3.3V leads are spec'd at #18 gauge, which can carry a max of 10/11 Amps per #18 wire!

So that gives us:

*P(W) = I(A) × V(V)
6 Pin: 12V*10A*2= 240 W (But there is 3 12V lines) = 360W
8 Pin: 12V*10A*3= 360 W

MAX theoretical wattage supplied by PCIe lines = 720W*

Plus the *75W* (again default specs) from the PCIe slot in the motherboard you have a healthy *795W+* for your beast power hungry GK110 card!









Cheers all

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## VSG

The SC is just factory overclocked, nothing else different.


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> Is there anything dodgy about the 780 Ti Superclocked card from EVGA? I ordered the stock version but the retailer sent me an SC card with "free upgrade to SC" written on the invoice. Of course, instead of thinking "cool! free upgrade!" like a normal person, I set about trying to find the catch. The only weird thing I can see is that 99% of retailers in my country, including my retailer, have now withdrawn their listings for the SC 780 Ti (although the ACX version is still available). I thought the card might have been recalled or something, but it seems like it's still being sold in the US etc.


Im not exactly sure if its dodgy or not, but i would say Unlock the Bios with Skynets bios and overclock her, if she overclocks well you have nothing to worry about







there are standard reference cards clocking well above some of the non reference designs allover the place, its all about the silicon lottery.


----------



## 50shadesofray

It. Is. So. Tempting. To. Overclock.







New case = 63C after 5 loops of valley... On Air.


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

I got my 2 Tis in yesterday and ordered the rest of my compy parts today. I'm ready to unleash these beasts.


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoOkiE FTW*
> 
> I got my 2 Tis in yesterday and ordered the rest of my compy parts today. I'm ready to unleash these beasts.


*waves magical silicon lottery wand* hope they are good ones!


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## beseitfia

hi guys, i've purchased a GTX780ti MSI gaming wich is nice, quite and everything but i found something weird..In most of the reviews i've seen the bios is 80.80.30.00.30 with stock clock at 1020. Mine is 80.80.34.00.0F, with stock clock at 980. I know that i've the game app, to set the oc mode but i find very strange that msi didn't explain well this situation, because i never seen a review with my bios settings. I downloaded the 1020 clock bios, should have i to flash it?


----------



## SpiritRises

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman1985*
> 
> Now guys, i received my EVGA 780Ti SC (reference cooler) today. I'm sending the Asus one back to the store..
> 
> I realized the second i opened my box that the card is used, the seal is broken!
> 
> After i installed the card and new drivers i thought.. this can no way in hell have "worse" ASIC than my Asus card that had 67%. Well, it turns out this card is @ 64%.
> 
> So i began benchmarking and overclocking.. realizing that this card actually does quite well.. according to EVGA P.X. i'm running stable through Firestrike, Heaven and Valley @ 1290Mhz Core, sometimes it's down to 1250Mhz due to power limit i guess (it's @ 106% now and then)
> 
> Conclusion: This could not have gone any better.. this card runs cooler and quiter than both the Ti ACX and Ti DC2 (in my Prodigy case) it maxes out @ 70 degrees celsius.
> 
> So the tests were made with my 4770K @ 4,4ghz.
> Points: 3dmark Firestrike: ~12k points.
> Heaven: ~2300 points.
> Valley: 3246 points.
> 
> What do you think of these results? Now i'm really considering Skyn3t's bios for further overclocking


hi mate

first of all congrats for your new card.

i have some questions;

1-didnt the card's being used by someone else bother you?

2-do you have any rattling fan noise or buzzing sound from the card?

3-what was hyour base clock 980mhz?

thanks in advance


----------



## Iceman1985

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpiritRises*
> 
> hi mate
> 
> first of all congrats for your new card.
> 
> i have some questions;
> 
> 1-didnt the card's being used by someone else bother you?
> 
> 2-do you have any rattling fan noise or buzzing sound from the card?
> 
> 3-what was hyour base clock 980mhz?
> 
> thanks in advance


1: Of course it bothered me, immediately i thought that it would be loud and a bad overclocker but appearantly not








(maybe they checked the ASIC and then returned the card)

2: Not on this ref. card. The Asus and EVGA ACX had louder fans, ACX rattled at idle. I am VERY happy with this cooler, 65 degrees with 85% fan while mining scrypt-coins.

3: Sorry i don't remember that, i can check when i come back from work and edit this post.


----------



## sepol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman1985*
> 
> I've tried both ACX and Asus DC2, none of them pleased me sound-wise.. I'm getting a regular Ti SC with reference cooler tomorrow, i hope i like it more than the others.
> I'll return tomorrow and tell you more.


I can barely hear my TI SC reference at 1084mhz. Wonderful card.


----------



## SpiritRises

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman1985*
> 
> 1: Of course it bothered me, immediately i thought that it would be loud and a bad overclocker but appearantly not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (maybe they checked the ASIC and then returned the card)
> 
> 2: Not on this ref. card. The Asus and EVGA ACX had louder fans, ACX rattled at idle. I am VERY happy with this cooler, 65 degrees with 85% fan while mining scrypt-coins.
> 
> 3: Sorry i don't remember that, i can check when i come back from work and edit this post.


thanks for your reply mate can you test it on heaven 4.0 at stock speeds?


----------



## Iceman1985

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpiritRises*
> 
> thanks for your reply mate can you test it on heaven 4.0 at stock speeds?


Sure, i'll do that.. i'm having trouble with my 4770K, doesn't seem to be stable at all when running 4,4ghz so 4,2 it is..


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## beseitfia

what about the msi gaming oc? I ve 980mhz as stock clock and it should be 1020







..anyone with same card?


----------



## SpiritRises

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beseitfia*
> 
> what about the msi gaming oc? I ve 980mhz as stock clock and it should be 1020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..anyone with same card?


maybe msi mentioned the gpu boost speed as 1020mhz?


----------



## beseitfia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpiritRises*
> 
> maybe msi mentioned the gpu boost speed as 1020mhz?


No, the problem is that i have a different bios, mine it's 80.80.34.00.0F (base: 980 boost:1046 / memory:1750) and the reviewers bios it's 80.80.30.00.30 (base: 1020 boost:1085 / memory:1750).
Well i found the reviewers bios to download, but i would to know if is there any gtx780ti msi gaming oc user here to compare this thing. Is it safe to flash the bios? Can i avoid the garanty even if it is an official bios?


----------



## Marvin82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beseitfia*
> 
> No, the problem is that i have a different bios, mine it's 80.80.34.00.0F (base: 980 boost:1046 / memory:1750) and the reviewers bios it's 80.80.30.00.30 (base: 1020 boost:1085 / memory:1750).
> Well i found the reviewers bios to download, but i would to know if is there any gtx780ti msi gaming oc user here to compare this thing. Is it safe to flash the bios? Can i avoid the garanty even if it is an official bios?


Save your Bios , flash the reviews Bios and look.bring the card back
Its Better ok , no then bring the card back


----------



## SpiritRises

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beseitfia*
> 
> No, the problem is that i have a different bios, mine it's 80.80.34.00.0F (base: 980 boost:1046 / memory:1750) and the reviewers bios it's 80.80.30.00.30 (base: 1020 boost:1085 / memory:1750).
> Well i found the reviewers bios to download, but i would to know if is there any gtx780ti msi gaming oc user here to compare this thing. Is it safe to flash the bios? Can i avoid the garanty even if it is an official bios?


hi mate

i have done some research for you and found that

1020MHz Core (Boost Clock:1085MHz) (OC mode)
980MHz Core (Boost Clock:1046MHz) (Gaming mode)
876MHz Core (Boost Clock:928MHz) (Silent mode)

so you need to install msi gaming app and you will have 3 choices

silent mode gaming mode and OC mode

you will just click on the oc mode to achive the 1020mhz core and 1085mhz for boost clock

here is the link for the MSI Gaming APP software

http://tr.msi.com/service/download/utility-21524.html

let me know how it goes


----------



## paras

Got the OC edition of Zotac GTX 780 TI and loving it so much here is the GPU z.Will overclock and post pics later.


----------



## paras

Here are some pics


----------



## paras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paras*
> 
> Here are some pics


Guys is this a good overclock 1176 , 3557 ?

Sent From S4 I9500 Crash Rom V 13.0


----------



## wadec22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpiritRises*
> 
> hi mate
> 
> i have done some research for you and found that
> 
> 1020MHz Core (Boost Clock:1085MHz) (OC mode)
> 980MHz Core (Boost Clock:1046MHz) (Gaming mode)
> 876MHz Core (Boost Clock:928MHz) (Silent mode)
> 
> so you need to install msi gaming app and you will have 3 choices
> 
> silent mode gaming mode and OC mode
> 
> you will just click on the oc mode to achive the 1020mhz core and 1085mhz for boost clock
> 
> here is the link for the MSI Gaming APP software
> 
> http://tr.msi.com/service/download/utility-21524.html
> 
> let me know how it goes


yup, this is right. I have this card as well. some of the reviewers got a BIOS that defaults to OC mode, that's the only difference. push OC button and you will get 1020 with 1150 boost. Like the others said, save your original, then try some others. there are a few great options around here. there are two specifically for this card. one that changes the power target to 150% and leaves everything else alone and another that changes the power target, allows 1.21v and eliminates boost. the first one will even work with the gaming app.

have fun, it's a great card!


----------



## 50shadesofray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paras*
> 
> Guys is this a good overclock 1176 , 3557 ?
> 
> Sent From S4 I9500 Crash Rom V 13.0


seems kind of low for what most people are getting on here. what voltage?


----------



## paras

It is at 100% should I go for more

Sent From S4 I9500 Crash Rom V 13.0


----------



## 50shadesofray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paras*
> 
> It is at 100% should I go for more
> 
> Sent From S4 I9500 Crash Rom V 13.0


Are you sure that isnt your power target? I am talking about voltage, like how many volts? 1.212?


----------



## paras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *50shadesofray*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *paras*
> 
> It is at 100% should I go for more
> 
> Sent From S4 I9500 Crash Rom V 13.0
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure that isnt your power target? I am talking about voltage, like how many volts? 1.212?
Click to expand...

I don't know how to check it can u tell me how to.

Sent From S4 I9500 Crash Rom V 13.0


----------



## 50shadesofray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paras*
> 
> I don't know how to check it can u tell me how to.
> 
> Sent From S4 I9500 Crash Rom V 13.0


what software are you using to overclock?


----------



## paras

Msi afterburner

Sent From S4 I9500 Crash Rom V 13.0


----------



## 50shadesofray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paras*
> 
> Msi afterburner
> 
> Sent From S4 I9500 Crash Rom V 13.0


Use EVGA Precision X, Only the MSI 780ti is supported by afterburner atm.


----------



## ApegrindeR

I flashed skyn3t bios. I also used a gpu driver removal program from guru3d. I still had some leftover registry stuff from my gtx 480s. Installed newest non beta nvidia drivers. I can now pass heaven with stock cpu settings. Evga 780 ti sc with acx @ +207 core / +350 mem / 1.212v / 110% power limit. Temp doesn't go above 72c.

Chv-z/8350/corsair 1200ax/ 2x4 vengeance @ 8-9-8-25-34-1t 1750mhz ish

@4.85ghz
I bumped up my vcore another .0125.

These voltages pumped up: vdda 2.5125, cpu nb 1.1250, nb 1.2250

Passes heaven fine now at 4.85ghz cpu and the above gpu OC

The gpu actually benches heaven better with cpu @ stock settings. Also I noticed when I bench heaven @ 4.85ghz from an cold boot I get a +300 points better score on the first run then lower scores on subsequent runs.

Bf4 runs 15 to 30 better frames @ 4.85ghz cpu and the above gpu oc than just OCing the gpu and leaving the cpu @ stock. Is this normal? I've never benched a gpu before. I also ran 3d mark 2013 firestorm. Ill post the scores when I get home.

I know @ 4.85ghz I get 753 on cinebench r15

Edit:

Benches
Unigine Heaven Benchmark 4.0 Direct3D11, 1920x1080, 8xAA, Full Screen, Quality: Ultra, Tessellation: Extreme

CPU 4ghz, GPU +207 core, +351 mem Score: 1735
CPU 4.85ghz, GPU +207 core, +351 mem Score: 1411

3D Mark 2013 Fire Strike 1.1 (free version)
CPU 4ghz, GPU 1253 Mhz core, 1955 Mhz mem Score: 9182


----------



## SpiritRises

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wadec22*
> 
> yup, this is right. I have this card as well. some of the reviewers got a BIOS that defaults to OC mode, that's the only difference. push OC button and you will get 1020 with 1150 boost. Like the others said, save your original, then try some others. there are a few great options around here. there are two specifically for this card. one that changes the power target to 150% and leaves everything else alone and another that changes the power target, allows 1.21v and eliminates boost. the first one will even work with the gaming app.
> 
> have fun, it's a great card!


as you know msi doesnt have the thermal tape on the one of the vrms so what are your temperatures according to this situation?

and what is the highest core speed you achived on msi ?


----------



## Chobbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> Is there anything dodgy about the 780 Ti Superclocked card from EVGA? I ordered the stock version but the retailer sent me an SC card with "free upgrade to SC" written on the invoice. Of course, instead of thinking "cool! free upgrade!" like a normal person, I set about trying to find the catch. The only weird thing I can see is that 99% of retailers in my country, including my retailer, have now withdrawn their listings for the SC 780 Ti (although the ACX version is still available). I thought the card might have been recalled or something, but it seems like it's still being sold in the US etc.


Nope the EVGA SC is fine, I have it with the reference cooler and not only am I able to bench and game at 1216mhz fine without flashing to the skynets OC bios yet, I'm so surprised at how quiet it runs even if you need to push the fan to 100% for what ever reason I haven't needed yet.


----------



## paras

Guys my final overclock is around 1201 (+130 Core) and 3703 (+200).Is this overclock any good?


----------



## pompss

guys i hear electrical buzzing sound come from my the 780 with ek full water block.
Something to worry about it?? my gtx 780 reference overclock pretty well 1387mhz core. even with low voltage and default clock speed i hear the same noise.
I did the stress test with cpu only and the sound is not there.
Only when i start gaming, use valley and 3d mark i hear this noise.


----------



## ovard

Wow, problems with THREE(3) different models of this card now;

*"MSI Gaming";*

VERY strange voltage control via software(precisionx in this case). The bios does not seem to balance power draw very well(or whatever...it just does not do what you expect it to do) so it is VERY quirky. Lower the voltage in PrecisonX? Well that will only stabilize the VCORE! It all feels very strange all the way through to be honest.

Pretty hot, even with "liquid metal" TIM that I apply to every single cooler that is not made out of bare aluminium.

It feels like it's got a mind of its own, I do not enjoy that.

I reached 1200/1850 on my particular card.

The card is however very quiet and oc's good at lower voltage which was very nice. I'm undecided on this one as well as my EVGA one.

*"Gigabyte WF3";*

OC'd inconsistently.

Coilwhine

Dirty PCB, VERY dirty PCB.

One of the fans had to be "freed" on first boot as it was completely still when I got it.

Many round edges on the cooler design, does not go well with the sharp aggressive designs on most motherboards, CPU cooler etc.

The cooler shroud felt very flimsy and cheap.

I reached 1256/1800.

Best OC of all the cards and it probably had more to give but the cooler put me off. I got the 8+8 pin one and in hindsight I maybe should have kept it.

*"EVGA SC ACX"*
TEEEEERRIBLE overclocker! ASIC below 65, BS or not its 10% lower than my MSI.

LOUD!

Hot! I got the EVGA one because I wanted to modify the cooler or at least replace the TIM on it but now there is a warranty sticker on one of the screws? I thought EVGA allowed you to replace TIM and such without risking your warranty?

I reached 1205/1800.

VERY noce looking though and for once I have a graphics card that does not sag or flex! I might keep this and try for a lower OC at very low voltage or something


----------



## JayTeague

Add me to the list, 780 GTX Ti, SLI under water

GPU-Z Validation


----------



## h2spartan

I recently acquired a reference cooler for my 780ti acx. I have the thermal paste already but I need some thermal pads to replace the used ones...

Can anyone recommend good thermal pads or a better alternative solution?

Thank you!


----------



## xxpantherrrxx

Just got the EVGA 780 Ti Superclocked w/ ACX and it is installed in my system with a Koolance full cover water block, What kind of clocks am I looking at without flashing to a new BIO's? I have a ton of thermal headroom as the card under full load maxes out at 42C. My boost clock maxes out at 1150mhz right now.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpantherrrxx*
> 
> Just got the EVGA 780 Ti Superclocked w/ ACX and it is installed in my system with a Koolance full cover water block, What kind of clocks am I looking at without flashing to a new BIO's? I have a ton of thermal headroom as the card under 100 percent load maxes out at 42C.


I think you would expect around 1250 at least... with the stock bios


----------



## xxpantherrrxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> I think you would expect around 1250 at least... with the stock bios


So all I should do is max out the voltage, power and temps sliders and up the core offset? What about the memory clocks?


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman1985*
> 
> 1: Of course it bothered me, immediately i thought that it would be loud and a bad overclocker but appearantly not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (maybe they checked the ASIC and then returned the card)
> 
> 2: Not on this ref. card. The Asus and EVGA ACX had louder fans, ACX rattled at idle. I am VERY happy with this cooler, 65 degrees with 85% fan while mining scrypt-coins.
> 
> 3: Sorry i don't remember that, i can check when i come back from work and edit this post.


Id be very careful mining, those stock coolers are terrible on the VRM's even though your GPU temps are fine, your VRMs could be skyrocketing


----------



## SpiritRises

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman1985*
> 
> 1: Of course it bothered me, immediately i thought that it would be loud and a bad overclocker but appearantly not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (maybe they checked the ASIC and then returned the card)
> 
> 2: Not on this ref. card. The Asus and EVGA ACX had louder fans, ACX rattled at idle. I am VERY happy with this cooler, 65 degrees with 85% fan while mining scrypt-coins.
> 
> 3: Sorry i don't remember that, i can check when i come back from work and edit this post.


can you put gpu-z sensors screen under load to check the vrm's temps

thanks iin advance


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpiritRises*
> 
> can you put gpu-z sensors screen under load to check the vrm's temps
> 
> thanks iin advance


i don't think you can track VRM temps on reference cards.


----------



## hogofwar

Can you/is it worth it to flash the skyn3t bios on a GB 780 ti ghz edition?


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hogofwar*
> 
> Can you/is it worth it to flash the skyn3t bios on a GB 780 ti ghz edition?


it is worth it for every 780 ti!


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ovard*
> 
> *"EVGA SC ACX"*
> TEEEEERRIBLE overclocker! ASIC below 65, BS or not its 10% lower than my MSI.
> 
> LOUD!
> 
> Hot! I got the EVGA one because I wanted to modify the cooler or at least replace the TIM on it but now there is a warranty sticker on one of the screws? I thought EVGA allowed you to replace TIM and such without risking your warranty?


The sticker shouldn't be blocking the screws you need to take off for the main cover.. on my TI Classy a sticker was near a screw I needed to take off but it was on it though (not the main 4 though).


----------



## wadec22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpiritRises*
> 
> as you know msi doesnt have the thermal tape on the one of the vrms so what are your temperatures according to this situation?
> 
> and what is the highest core speed you achived on msi ?


I'm at 1240 at 1.175v right now. I haven't tried higher yet. not much free time at the moment.

**just tried 1260 and it crashed to desktop. will be interesting to see what she can do with more volts.


----------



## h2spartan

Can anyone recommend some decent thermal pads for a reference cooler?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Can anyone recommend some decent thermal pads for a reference cooler?


I've been using the Fujipoly Extremes since the GTX500 series GPU's with great results.


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

is there a certain thickness to buy?


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I've been using the Fujipoly Extremes since the GTX500 series GPU's with great results.


thank you! And nino asked a good question...what size to get? Can you buy it precut or do you have to buy a sheet and just cut it to size?


----------



## h2spartan

Is this the right one or should I go thicker? Do I even need a full sheet?

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17467/thr-178/Fujipoly_Ultra_Extreme_System_Builder_Thermal_Pad_-_Full_Sheet_-_200_x_150_x_05_-_Thermal_Conductivity_170_WmK.html?tl=g8c487s1797


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

http://www.overclock.net/t/1468593/r9-290-x-thermal-pad-upgrade-vrm-temperatures

Just found this, what a difference thermal pads can make, i guess im gonna buy me some 0.5 1.0 and 1.5 just to have


----------



## Neo Zuko

Could I get some recent opinions of what is the best waterblock for an EVGA GTX 780 Ti Superclock GPU?

I was thinking of this EK waterblock:



Or this EK waterblock if I want acrylic (which I am trying to avoid just for that extra bit of durability and safety):



Or this XSPC waterblock:


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

Generally around here they all recommend the EK block because of the VRM Temps are lower on the EK blocks, i personally have the XSPC blocks kinda wish i went EK, so to you i recommend EK









And if you aren't going to be looking under your video cards, i'd recommend the non acrylic

Also sidenote, does anyone know of a mounting mechanism or resovoir that i can attach to a 360mm fan, so basically in the center 120mm fan area


----------



## dzb87

Hello!
I've just installed Asus 780Ti DirectCu II and tried to overclock it.
Unfortuntely it is not as good as I expected.
And it's a bit strange for me, because with overclocked GPU it shows artifacts (most in Unigine Heaven, but a small amount also in Valley and Tomb Raider).
No driver resets, no freezes but artifacts.
At first I thought it is cause memory overclocking but with memory @stock it also shows artifacts when GPU is oc'ed over some value.
Here are the settings and my observations:
GPU / MEM
stock / stock - ok
stock / +150 - ok
+150 / +150 - artifacts
+150 / stock - artifacts
+100 / +150 - ok

Adding voltage does not have any effect.

*Does it mean my card is somehow damaged?*


----------



## Neo Zuko

Ok, thanks, I'm going with the Copper Acrylic EK waterblock then. I like the looks of that one the most and since I'm not actually screwing in the G 1/4 fittings into acrylic I feel a bit better about durability and possible leaks.


----------



## Chronic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzb87*
> 
> Hello!
> I've just installed Asus 780Ti DirectCu II and tried to overclock it.
> Unfortuntely it is not as good as I expected.
> And it's a bit strange for me, because with overclocked GPU it shows artifacts (most in Unigine Heaven, but a small amount also in Valley and Tomb Raider).
> No driver resets, no freezes but artifacts.
> At first I thought it is cause memory overclocking but with memory @stock it also shows artifacts when GPU is oc'ed over some value.
> Here are the settings and my observations:
> GPU / MEM
> stock / stock - ok
> stock / +150 - ok
> +150 / +150 - artifacts
> +150 / stock - artifacts
> +100 / +150 - ok
> 
> Adding voltage does not have any effect.
> 
> *Does it mean my card is somehow damaged?*


Tomb raider is the only game that will artifact like that at +150. You should be able to hit +200 in every other game without artifacts. Try stressing with Heaven Benchmark. 780ti does not like TressFX. My 780ti artifacts after 1270mhz in Tomb Raider but I game in everything else at 1325mhz without artifacts.


----------



## Neo Zuko

I was thinking of getting Tomb Raider: The Definitive Edition for my PS4, even though I have it on Steam too. I have not played it yet though.


----------



## Ajay57

NINO which XSPC WC blocks did you use there as they are next on my list to buy here!

And why is the EK BLOCK so much better at cooling things???

Respectfully,

AJ.


----------



## Neo Zuko

The VRM cooling, I've heard this before:





http://www.xtremerigs.net/2013/10/03/nvidia-gtx780titan-water-block-roundup/10/

Not the exact card, but very close. XSPC good overall, EK is great at VRMs and overall, all the others seem to not measure up quite as well. Although it should be mentioned that besides the VRM and flow resistance, its a rather close metric to measure. AC is sexy but not as well performing. That's my takeaway anyway. EK is the one I'm getting:



mmmm since I'm now going basically clear on the GPU and the clear hard line plastic pipes, I might do a light color that won't be hard to maintain. Like Swiftechs coolant or perhaps Mayhams X1 plus a small dye to it.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

I have the EK block, with the 'overhanging' acetal top, I absolutely love it.
I've seen some acrylic tops crack, especially where the threads are located (where the acetal inlets are attached)
With my MCP655 pump with Alphacool top at setting 1 (I can NOT hear it) the card tops out at 48c. (1.212v 1250MHz)
This is with a Core i7 3930K @ 4.8GHz 24/7 @ 1.34v
Phobya 200 and Phobya 400mm rad both with 700rpm fans @ 5v (around 350rpm)
So my PC is dead quiet at idle AND load, cpu tops out at 69c for the hottest core (EK Supremacy block)


----------



## Neo Zuko

Well that's my worry too, that it will crack. I dunno, I may go with the EK plastic top one:



It seems that the 780 Ti does not have a overhanging length option other than the plastic top one above.

But then again, the copper acrylic one is soo sexy.

Aquacomputer does have the best idea, no cracking near the top area possible as its all copper there or around the acrylic due to the metal frame spreading out the screw pressure equally:



I'm very tempted even if it is not the best performer. Nice looking and a very safe design. They have a nickel version too but I try to avoid nickel when I can.


----------



## hyp36rmax

in FTW!













Validation: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/u55sh/


----------



## pokergesicht

What are the differences between EVGA 780 Ti Classified and the Kingpin edition?
Which should I get if I am going to use the reference coolers?

Don't think about the money this time, just tell me which is better


----------



## Neo Zuko

The AC in nickel is very nice as well, if you want nickel, I worry about imperfections now and later with nickel:



The EK in nickel is nice, but I worry about EK and nickel from that thing they had with nickel a while back:


----------



## H_C_L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wadec22*
> 
> yup, this is right. I have this card as well. some of the reviewers got a BIOS that defaults to OC mode, that's the only difference. push OC button and you will get 1020 with 1150 boost. Like the others said, save your original, then try some others. there are a few great options around here. there are two specifically for this card. one that changes the power target to 150% and leaves everything else alone and another that changes the power target, allows 1.21v and eliminates boost. the first one will even work with the gaming app.
> 
> have fun, it's a great card!


Can you give the links to these BIOS? I've only downloaded the one from the first post.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> Well that's my worry too, that it will crack. I dunno, I may go with the EK plastic top one:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that the 780 Ti does not have a overhanging length option other than the plastic top one above.
> 
> But then again, the copper acrylic one is soo sexy.
> 
> Aquacomputer does have the best idea, no cracking near the top area possible as its all copper there or around the acrylic due to the metal frame spreading out the screw pressure equally:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very tempted even if it is not the best performer. Nice looking and a very safe design. They have a nickel version too but I try to avoid nickel when I can.


I'm using the EK Copper/Acrylic block on my 780 Ti, the performance has been great, as it was with my previous EK copper/acrylic blocks from my 7950's. I've had no issues with the acrylic tops on all three blocks, but I have seen a couple posts here where there were damage issues with EK's acrylic tops. The black acetal top would be a safer alternative, but any issues would be covered under warranty regardless.
I would have liked a full-cover version, but that was only available in the nickel-plated block, as you have shown in your post. No worries with copper blocks.

The Aqua blocks are gorgeous, but I chose to stay with EK, largely due to Stren's testing comparison results with the vrm cooling.

Edit:
That's a great idea for doing a custom copper/xxl cover block, as long as you could sell the spare to recover the extra cost.
It would be nice if EK sold the xxl frosted cover separate, since they don't offer it on a copper block for the 780 Ti.


----------



## Neo Zuko

I wonder if you could order both and mix and match the two for a copper full frosted top and then combine the left over halves for a quick nickel clear top sale. However, I'm not even sure if I like frosted better, I'd have to see it in person. Or better yet, just order a replacement full frosted top.


----------



## Ajay57

NEO i would look to use this WC BLOCK and use these thermal pads with it as they will give you another 10c to 20c reduction in temps over the original pads!!

1, http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/XSPC-Razor-GTX-Titan--780--780Ti-Full-Cover-GPU-Waterblock-pid-24047.html

2, http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17504/thr-185/Fujipoly_Ultra_Extreme_System_Builder_Thermal_Pad_-_Mosfet_Block_-_100_x_15_x_10_-_Thermal_Conductivity_170_WmK.html?tl=g8c487s1797#blank

3, http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17500/thr-182/Fujipoly_Ultra_Extreme_System_Builder_Thermal_Pad_-_60_x_50_x_10_-_Thermal_Conductivity_170_WmK.html?tl=g8c487s1797

This would do what you want and more besides!

AJ.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajay57*
> 
> NEO i would look to use this WC BLOCK and use these thermal pads with it as they will give you another 10c to 20c reduction in temps over the original pads!!
> 
> 1, http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/XSPC-Razor-GTX-Titan--780--780Ti-Full-Cover-GPU-Waterblock-pid-24047.html
> 
> 2, http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17504/thr-185/Fujipoly_Ultra_Extreme_System_Builder_Thermal_Pad_-_Mosfet_Block_-_100_x_15_x_10_-_Thermal_Conductivity_170_WmK.html?tl=g8c487s1797#blank
> 
> 3, http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17500/thr-182/Fujipoly_Ultra_Extreme_System_Builder_Thermal_Pad_-_60_x_50_x_10_-_Thermal_Conductivity_170_WmK.html?tl=g8c487s1797
> 
> This would do what you want and more besides!
> 
> AJ.


That's an interesting idea.
Idk if the Fujipoly pads could fully compensate for the vrm temp. difference with the XSPC block though, other than in theory. A 10C to 20C difference from swapping thermal pads would be asking a lot.
www.xtremerigs.net/2013/10/03/nvidia-gtx780titan-water-block-roundup/9/

As Stren mentioned, the EK block design also cools nearby inductors.
It is nice that the XSPC 780 Ti block is full-coverage, and not nickel-plated.


----------



## Kold

Seems like some pretty substantial temp. differences there. Any other sites have data that coincides with theirs?


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiNoDuKEz*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1468593/r9-290-x-thermal-pad-upgrade-vrm-temperatures
> 
> Just found this, what a difference thermal pads can make, i guess im gonna buy me some 0.5 1.0 and 1.5 just to have


Nice find!

I guess i'll get the Fujipoly Ultra Extreme because of the "thermal conductivity 17.0 W/mK"


----------



## Ajay57

Correct guy's your catching on really fast to this and that post "h2spartan" is the bulls eye!!! Combo the 2 and get the best of both units that is what i will be doing here, with my 780 TI's Superclocked Editions.









This was a couple of hours looking around the Forums!!









Enjoy,

AJ.


----------



## Neo Zuko

Interesting. I'd also be interested in using these on the motherboard where thermal paste would be too thin. I always wondered if there was like a super deluxe heat transfer pad out there. And I personally think that the XSPC block is kind of ugly. Can't use these pads on the AC block as they are made to use TIM, so I'd imagine no room for pads. But then again heat transfer to the block it isn't the problem on the AC block, it's how far away the water channel is. It's basically relying on conductance to the copper alone at the VRMs.


----------



## paras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzb87*
> 
> Hello!
> I've just installed Asus 780Ti DirectCu II and tried to overclock it.
> Unfortuntely it is not as good as I expected.
> And it's a bit strange for me, because with overclocked GPU it shows artifacts (most in Unigine Heaven, but a small amount also in Valley and Tomb Raider).
> No driver resets, no freezes but artifacts.
> At first I thought it is cause memory overclocking but with memory @stock it also shows artifacts when GPU is oc'ed over some value.
> Here are the settings and my observations:
> GPU / MEM
> stock / stock - ok
> stock / +150 - ok
> +150 / +150 - artifacts
> +150 / stock - artifacts
> +100 / +150 - ok
> 
> Adding voltage does not have any effect.
> 
> *Does it mean my card is somehow damaged?*


Every card is different when it comes to OC.U cant say its faulty just cause it doesnt overclock as well some other cards.


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajay57*
> 
> NINO which XSPC WC blocks did you use there as they are next on my list to buy here!
> 
> And why is the EK BLOCK so much better at cooling things???
> 
> Respectfully,
> 
> AJ.


http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_240_587&products_id=39810

And the XSPC and EK blocks are both good, just that the EK has a better design for VRM cooling, the VRM temps are around 10-15c cooler on the EK block versus the XSPC, and the GPU Temps are probably slightly better on XSPC but they are very close.

So thats why most people choose EK, cause VRMs are pretty important.


----------



## SpiritRises

i have an option of buying either one of that babies

Evga gtx 780 ti superclocked regerence cooling (for that one i have to wait 1 week to receive)

evga gtx 780 ti classified (this is in stock and i can have it in 2 days.)

the problem is even though i wanna buy the classified ,i so scared to have general rattling fan noise with it.

what should i do?

superclocked seems doesnt have any general chronical problems beside that lots of people having rattling buzzing fan noise issues with classified.

what do you advise?

thnx in adv


----------



## TTheuns

I have a question for you guys. Which 780 TI (Reference, Custom etc) is generally the best overclocker, I know this isn't always the case but with which brand do I have the most chance?


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> I have a question for you guys. Which 780 TI (Reference, Custom etc) is generally the best overclocker, I know this isn't always the case but with which brand do I have the most chance?


Generally the Classified and Classified Kingpin because they are binned chips aka cherry picked some of the better clockers, that being said you can get lucky with even a reference card, however you will not have the Voltage adjustments that the Custom PCB's have.

So in my opinion i'd say Classified Kingpin, Classified and MSI Lightning.

However that Kingpin is probably your safest bet, but good luck finding one.


----------



## ovard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> The sticker shouldn't be blocking the screws you need to take off for the main cover.. on my TI Classy a sticker was near a screw I needed to take off but it was on it though (not the main 4 though).


You were absolutely right! I replaced the TIM but it did absolutely no difference. It's a few C cooler at idle(28C right now) so I'm very disappointed with this card. Oh well, I'll try and fight with it some more.

Again thank you!


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiNoDuKEz*
> 
> Generally the Classified and Classified Kingpin because they are binned chips aka cherry picked some of the better clockers, that being said you can get lucky with even a reference card, however you will not have the Voltage adjustments that the Custom PCB's have.
> 
> So in my opinion i'd say Classified Kingpin, Classified and MSI Lightning.
> 
> However that Kingpin is probably your safest bet, but good luck finding one.


I thought I needed a Classified card, sadly I didn't have the funds. If I hadn't found my MSI GeForce GTX 780 Ti reference secondhand I would've been stuck with a R9 290X, since I payed the retail price of an R9 290X for this 780 Ti. Just hope someone is willing to give up his/ her Classy and trade it with me. The K|NGP|N is out of the question, it's way too pricey and way to powerhungry. MSI I could look into.


----------



## VSG

Sadly there is no Lightning version of the 780 Ti for sale.


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

I'm not entirely sure how they bin their chips, but i'd imagine Kingpin has priority, then normal Classified. but honestly someone here talked me out of selling my EVGA SC Reference cards.

I was going to buy some classified's myself. and honestly my cards do a decent job, i can run stable around 1250-1280ish, thats pretty good and i'm happy with that.


----------



## TTheuns

Holy moly, if I order a K|ngp|n from EVGA It costs me only €100 more than my second hand MSI Reference 780 Ti. That is if taxes and customs and shipping isn't to much.

Edit: A normal Classy is $948 after import fees


----------



## papi4baby

Hey guys anyone else have issues with 780Ti SLI and BF4 fps just dropping into the 10s?

I just got the cards.

Thanks.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiNoDuKEz*
> 
> Generally the Classified and Classified Kingpin because they are *binned chips aka cherry picked some of the better clockers*, that being said you can get lucky with even a reference card, however you will not have the Voltage adjustments that the Custom PCB's have.
> 
> So in my opinion i'd say Classified Kingpin, Classified and MSI Lightning.
> 
> However that Kingpin is probably your safest bet, but good luck finding one.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiNoDuKEz*
> 
> I'm not entirely sure how they bin their chips, but i'd imagine *Kingpin has priority, then normal Classified*. but honestly someone here talked me out of selling my EVGA SC Reference cards.
> 
> I was going to buy some classified's myself. and honestly my cards do a decent job, i can run stable around 1250-1280ish, that's pretty good and i'm happy with that.


No such thing as binned or cherry picked chips, the cost would go through the roof, almost all the kingpins came with 66% ASIC, i wouldn't call that cherry picked!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Hard2Ki11

Hey fellas! New to the forums. Would appreciate some advice.

This is my setup:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5687229

I am attempting to do a 5076x1080 3 monitor setup. But I am noticing lag issues with even just moving or resizing windows on this resolution. Is that a normal effect?

The main game I wanted the 3 monitor setup was for Battlefield 4. Is it unrealistic of me to play bf4 on ultra settings at this resolution and have 75 fps minimum?

I have never spent this much money on a system before and needed some advice on what to accomplish whether its overclocking my CPU which is done on the fly. Or overclocking the SLI GPU's. When I attempted such overclock BF4 in game text got all distorted.

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks so much.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No such thing as binned or cherry picked chips, the cost would go through the roof, almost all the kingpins came with 66% ASIC, i wouldn't call that cherry picked!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


We have had multiple people confirm the binning for the classifieds and the KPEs.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> We have had multiple people confirm the binning for the classifieds and the KPEs.


Evidence contradicts those statements (The 66% in the Kingpins, per example)!
Is that information coming from official EVGA channels? If not, i wouldn't trust those so called rumors!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## h2spartan

My card has been confirmed from multiple sources to be cherry picked....I swear People in high places told m so!


----------



## TobbbeSWE

Hello fellow overklockers.
Do anyone here know of a guide for making the 100 ohm resistor mod on 780Ti? I've heard that 100Ohm will give you 1.5volts. Is the card locked at 1.5v?
That seem to me to be a bit to high for referens pcb. It should handle 1.4v with EK block i think. A friend have 4way Titans on 1.45v 24/7 with Ek blocks np.

Is it possible hard mod the card so it would be able to change volts by software?


----------



## Hard2Ki11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hard2Ki11*
> 
> Hey fellas! New to the forums. Would appreciate some advice.
> 
> This is my setup:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5687229
> 
> I am attempting to do a 5076x1080 3 monitor setup. But I am noticing lag issues with even just moving or resizing windows on this resolution. Is that a normal effect?
> 
> The main game I wanted the 3 monitor setup was for Battlefield 4. Is it unrealistic of me to play bf4 on ultra settings at this resolution and have 75 fps minimum?
> 
> I have never spent this much money on a system before and needed some advice on what to accomplish whether its overclocking my CPU which is done on the fly. Or overclocking the SLI GPU's. When I attempted such overclock BF4 in game text got all distorted.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated. Thanks so much.


It seems as though after one BF4 match it lags up quite a bit with my setup? Is this normal. I even have it just on "High" on SLI surround.

Is this normal?

Is BF4 that far ahead in regards to graphic engine that even the best stuff cant maintain it at higher resolutions?

The player interface is all tweaked out as well. Cant read any of the text at 5076x1080.

Please advise.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Evidence contradicts those statements (The 66% in the Kingpins, per example)!
> Is that information coming from official EVGA channels? If not, i wouldn't trust those so called rumors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Ben, Jacob and Chris from EVGA all confirmed the binning as did Gibbo and 8 pack from OcUK. The average core clocks for the KPEs are amazing, even compared to an average 780Ti that itself is a great overclocker. A low ASIC works well the cooler you are, no? Even so, binning was not based on ASIC.


----------



## Neo Zuko

I don't like the EVGA custom coolers. The stock ones are awesome enough however.


----------



## wadec22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H_C_L*
> 
> Can you give the links to these BIOS? I've only downloaded the one from the first post.


both on this page here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1452223/kepler-bios-tweaker-v1-26-tdp-unlock-gtx-780ti-780-titan-gtx770/50


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Ben, Jacob and Chris from EVGA all confirmed the binning as did Gibbo and 8 pack from OcUK. The average core clocks for the KPEs are amazing, even compared to an average 780Ti that itself is a great overclocker. A low ASIC works well the cooler you are, no? Even so, binning was not based on ASIC.


This...


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

Is it possible to tweak voltage passed 1.212 on a reference pcb? I thought it wasnt possible


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiNoDuKEz*
> 
> Is it possible to tweak voltage passed 1.212 on a reference pcb? I thought it wasnt possible


Not with software, the reference Ti would need hardmodding for unlocked voltage.


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

I feel like that's asking for trouble 8)


----------



## h2spartan

I ordered 3 x Fujipoly Ultra Extreme System Builder Thermal Pad - 60 x 50 x 0.5...

I figured that would be plenty enough. Strangely, A full sheet doesn't give you that much more than what I ordered and I'm paying less than half the price.

I also got some ArctiClean 1 & 2 (Thermal Material Remover and Surface Purifier).


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiNoDuKEz*
> 
> Generally the Classified and Classified Kingpin because they are *binned chips aka cherry picked some of the better clockers*, that being said you can get lucky with even a reference card, however you will not have the Voltage adjustments that the Custom PCB's have.
> 
> So in my opinion i'd say Classified Kingpin, Classified and MSI Lightning.
> 
> However that Kingpin is probably your safest bet, but good luck finding one.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiNoDuKEz*
> 
> I'm not entirely sure how they bin their chips, but i'd imagine *Kingpin has priority, then normal Classified*. but honestly someone here talked me out of selling my EVGA SC Reference cards.
> 
> I was going to buy some classified's myself. and honestly my cards do a decent job, i can run stable around 1250-1280ish, that's pretty good and i'm happy with that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> *No such thing as binned or cherry picked chips, the cost would go through the roof, almost all the kingpins came with 66% ASIC, i wouldn't call that cherry picked!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Thank you so much for posting the truth, Ed.
I get so tired of biting my tongue when I see the term "cherry picked" overused to this extent.
Rep +


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Thank you so much for posting the truth, Ed.
> I get so tired of biting my tongue when I see the term "cherry picked" overused to this extent.
> Rep +


http://www.overclock.net/t/1459307/official-evga-780-ti-classified-k-ngp-n-owners-club/2050_50#post_21777082

http://www.overclock.net/t/1459307/official-evga-780-ti-classified-k-ngp-n-owners-club/2050_50#post_21775721


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1459307/official-evga-780-ti-classified-k-ngp-n-owners-club/2050_50#post_21777082
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1459307/official-evga-780-ti-classified-k-ngp-n-owners-club/2050_50#post_21775721


Yes, as quoted by JacobF:
"Yup, ASIC value is not looked at during the *binning* process."
and,
"Both Classy and KPE are *binned*, KPE is *binned* a bit more aggressively though."
My interpretation of binning, however EVGA does it, is not the same as "cherry picking".
An example of the binning done for the Classy and KPE would be in this post:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Ben, Jacob and Chris from EVGA all confirmed the binning as did Gibbo and 8 pack from OcUK. The average core clocks for the KPEs are amazing, even compared to an average 780Ti that itself is a great overclocker. A low ASIC works well the cooler you are, no? Even so, binning was not based on ASIC.




















Edit:
Ninja'd, looks like we both agree with gegged's post:
www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/7900#post_21834780


----------



## VSG

Yes, by binning they mean a certain performance was the threshold for chips to pass the bin (such as 1300MHz at 1.212V for the KPE). Cherry picking refers to getting the best performers from a set of cards- no threshold set in this case.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Yes, by binning they mean a certain performance was the threshold for chips to pass the bin (*such as 1300MHz at 1.212V for the KPE*). Cherry picking refers to getting the best performers from a set of cards- no threshold set in this case.


I wish, lol.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

What's your card like deafboy?

You like the purchase?


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> What's your card like deafboy?
> 
> You like the purchase?


Love the card, disappointed on the air clocks. Can't even do 1250 with 1.31v


----------



## VSG

Those clocks I mentioned were for cooler solutions.


----------



## h2spartan

So I installed the reference cooler I picked up on my 780ti acx. I used some gelid gc-extreme. That stuff is awesome paste!









I will be using it on my cpu as well once I delid and put everything in to my lian li itx case.

Once I get those fujipoly thermal pads, all will be well.


----------



## SpiritRises

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> So I installed the reference cooler I picked up on my 780ti acx. I used some gelid gc-extreme. That stuff is awesome paste!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be using it on my cpu as well once I delid and put everything in to my lian li itx case.
> 
> Once I get those fujipoly thermal pads, all will be well.


why did u change ur cooler from acx to reference


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpiritRises*
> 
> why did u change ur cooler from acx to reference


Mainly because of the itx case. Id rather have the blower style for it.


----------



## fredocini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> So I installed the reference cooler I picked up on my 780ti acx. I used some gelid gc-extreme. That stuff is awesome paste!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be using it on my cpu as well once I delid and put everything in to my lian li itx case.
> 
> Once I get those fujipoly thermal pads, all will be well.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hogofwar*
> 
> Can you/is it worth it to flash the skyn3t bios on a GB 780 ti ghz edition?


how are your temps like now on the ref cooler?


----------



## SpiritRises

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Mainly because of the itx case. Id rather have the blower style for it.


did you have any weird fan noise like rattling?


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> how are your temps like now on the ref cooler?


my temps are surprisingly better on the reference but that could have a little to do with the gelid paste or that I was using the acx in a somewhat small case to begin with. The acx cooler probably better suited for a mid tower/full tower case.

I noticed in valley, even on the very first run, I would reach temps of 74-75c with acx but the reference is keeping it around 67-68c max.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpiritRises*
> 
> did you have any weird fan noise like rattling?


nope...none whatsoever. And it is very quiet. Basically just as quiet as the acx for me. But again, I have sff cases so i probably wouldnt get the full benefit of the acx cooler as someone with a larger and more ventilated case.


----------



## Neo Zuko

Hey H2Spartan, shouldn't that drop down rig be updated to Iron Patriot?


----------



## H_C_L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wadec22*
> 
> both on this page here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1452223/kepler-bios-tweaker-v1-26-tdp-unlock-gtx-780ti-780-titan-gtx770/50


Thanks!


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> in FTW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Validation: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/u55sh/


Did you take the plastic wrap of the window yet?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No such thing as binned or cherry picked chips, the cost would go through the roof, almost all the kingpins came with 66% ASIC, i wouldn't call that cherry picked!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Jacob has stated that the Classified and Kingpin chips are indeed binned.


----------



## -red-

For the people having the rattling noise on the ACX, that is somehow related to the position of the card. My card used to work fine for the first two weeks, as silent as the zone around chernobyl is nowadays. then the rattling started. I opened the case and I could see that the card slants downwards. The moment I pushed the card up with my finger, the rattling noise disappeared. I arranged one of the cables in my computer to provide support towards the inner end of the card, this way the card is back to being dead quiet.

Might be worth to give it a shot and see if that fixes the rattle for you.


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Thank you so much for posting the truth, Ed.
> I get so tired of biting my tongue when I see the term "cherry picked" overused to this extent.
> Rep +


I'm sorry you feel that way, but from my knowledge they are indeed cherry picked/binned so to each their own, we can agree to disagree.

Now it just depends on if EVGA is telling the truth. not if i am misinformed.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiNoDuKEz*
> 
> I'm sorry you feel that way, but from my knowledge they are indeed cherry picked/binned so to each their own, we can agree to disagree.
> 
> Now it just depends on if EVGA is telling the truth. not if i am misinformed.


I've seen Jacob state it before as well. I'll take Jacob's word over anybody else when it comes to this.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NiNoDuKEz*
> 
> I'm sorry you feel that way, but from my knowledge they are indeed cherry picked/binned so to each their own, we can agree to disagree.
> 
> Now it just depends on if EVGA is telling the truth. not if i am misinformed.
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen Jacob state it before as well. I'll take Jacob's word over anybody else when it comes to this.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiNoDuKEz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Thank you so much for posting the truth, Ed.
> I get so tired of biting my tongue when I see the term "cherry picked" overused to this extent.
> Rep +
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you feel that way, but from my knowledge they are indeed cherry picked/binned so to each their own, we can agree to disagree.
> 
> Now it just depends on if EVGA is telling the truth. not if i am misinformed.
Click to expand...

I don't disagree that there is some form of "binning" for the Classy and Kingpin cards, I just don't think that they are "cherry picked".
Perhaps my interpretation of the term: "cherry picked" is wrong, I look at it to mean that they would be picking only the highest-clocking gpu's, which as Ed stated would be too costly.
But I certainly agree with you otherwise.


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

I dont need a third 780 Ti, but i want one... why do computers exist 8 (


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> Hey H2Spartan, shouldn't that drop down rig be updated to Iron Patriot?


haha! I should but it just doesnt have the same ring to it

maybe ill just call it "Rhodey"...


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> I don't disagree that there is some form of "binning" for the Classy and Kingpin cards, I just don't think that they are "cherry picked".
> Perhaps my interpretation of the term: "cherry picked" is wrong, I look at it to mean that they would be picking only the highest-clocking gpu's, which as Ed stated would be too costly.


Cherry picked would be the highest tier of binning.

And no, it doesn't cost as much as some people think. The Galaxy 780 HOF used hand picked chips and it was priced reasonably.

The $150 extra the Kingpin costs would easily cover testing to highly tiered chips especially at such low volume.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> I don't disagree that there is some form of "binning" for the Classy and Kingpin cards, I just don't think that they are "cherry picked".
> Perhaps my interpretation of the term: "cherry picked" is wrong, I look at it to mean that they would be picking only the highest-clocking gpu's, which as Ed stated would be too costly.
> 
> 
> 
> Cherry picked would be the highest tier of binning.
> 
> And no, it doesn't cost as much as some people think. The Galaxy 780 HOF used hand picked chips and it was priced reasonably.
> 
> The $150 extra the Kingpin costs would easily cover testing to highly tiered chips especially at such low volume.
Click to expand...

Now that you mention it, I just found an interesting post about this here:
www.overclock.net/t/1032362/the-concept-of-binning-vs-cherry-picking-gpu-chips
Of course, that may very well be different with cards such as the Kingpin, for example. As you said, its extra cost could cover the testing required.


----------



## TheHarlequin

Hello,

Thers a New Watercooling Block for Gigabyte GTX780 Rev 2 or GTX 780ti Windforce x3

http://www.liquidextasy.de/gpu-wasserkuehler/nvidia/7xx-series/narrow-line-geforce-780gtx-gigabyte-n780-oc-3gd-detail


----------



## ApegrindeR

What do you guys think about my benches?



http://imgur.com/zgQuV


----------



## 7Mine7

Hi There

i got my EVGA 780ti for a while now ,, and i was getting 26 C idle and hit above 75 C with GPU stress tools

today i installed my XSPC razor block on the card and getting Max 36 C on Furmark and 34 C on Valley benchmark ,, i'm kinda happy with the temp right now

can i squeeze more of that beast while keeping my temp below 60 C ?! what is the best approach for that ?!



Thanks & Regards


----------



## fredocini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7Mine7*
> 
> Hi There
> 
> i got my EVGA 780ti for a while now ,, and i was getting 26 C idle and hit above 75 C with GPU stress tools
> 
> today i installed my XSPC razor block on the card and getting Max 36 C on Furmark and 34 C on Valley benchmark ,, i'm kinda happy with the temp right now
> 
> can i squeeze more of that beast while keeping my temp below 60 C ?! what is the best approach for that ?!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks & Regards


oh man especially under water you should be more than capable of doing so









what clocks are you currently running your card at atm?


----------



## error-id10t

If your block and loop is working as expected I doubt you'll see 50 degrees and that's with a fair amount of volts thrown in (not sure if you can overvolt your card.. didn't check what it was). On the EK block I usually find my VRM temps are ~5 degrees higher than GPU.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Did you take the plastic wrap of the window yet?


lol!! Not yet I think it's the Asian in me, ever seen some Asian couches. With all that plastic ? Hahahaha


----------



## dzb87

Hello,
any Asus 780Ti DirectCu II owners here?
What are your oc results?


----------



## Hard2Ki11

Any fellow gtx 780 ti owners have a TRI SLI setup?

I am working on overclocking under a surround 3 monitor setup. Purchasing this monitor as a result of how enjoyable the experience is:
Asus 144hz

I have so far only been able to overclock +125 clock and +125 mem and power to 106% without it crashing and locking up battlefield 4 under surround 5076x1080

Any takers??


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> my temps are surprisingly better on the reference but that could have a little to do with the gelid paste or that I was using the acx in a somewhat small case to begin with. The acx cooler probably better suited for a mid tower/full tower case.
> 
> I noticed in valley, even on the very first run, I would reach temps of 74-75c with acx but the reference is keeping it around 67-68c max.


Been thinking about re-pasting my reference superclocks with some of that GC u mentioned, also have some liquid pro, but didn't know if it would be worth it because 780 ti's are said to come with shin-etsu


----------



## hogofwar

It's been 3 weeks since I sent my 780 ti Ghz Edition to be RMAd, still no stock for them to give me a new one. At this point I am wondering if they will ever have any more in stock at Overclockers UK.


----------



## DCult

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hogofwar*
> 
> It's been 3 weeks since I sent my 780 ti Ghz Edition to be RMAd, still no stock for them to give me a new one. At this point I am wondering if they will ever have any more in stock at Overclockers UK.


Sorry for not having the time to look the thread, but what was the problem with your card? I get freezes with my Windforce x3 OC at stock (oc) speeds and still haven't figured out what is the problem. I'm leaning to believe it's the orientation of the card in my Fortress case but still have to run some tests today. Yesterday I played 4 hours B4 and completed a test in 3d mark with the card in horizontal position (FT02 +90 deg), whereas with the new WHQL 334.89 it would crash to desktop in vertical position.

ps. I see you didn't get the AX860 yet? Just to be sure my/your PSU is not the culprit. See, I did search the thread afterall.


----------



## hogofwar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DCult*
> 
> Sorry for not having the time to look the thread, but what was the problem with your card? I get freezes with my Windforce x3 OC at stock (oc) speeds and still haven't figured out what is the problem. I'm leaning to believe it's the orientation of the card in my Fortress case but still have to run some tests today. Yesterday I played 4 hours B4 and completed a test in 3d mark with the card in horizontal position (FT02 +90 deg), whereas with the new WHQL 334.89 it would crash to desktop in vertical position.
> 
> ps. I see you didn't get the AX860 yet? Just to be sure my/your PSU is not the culprit. See, I did search the thread afterall.


It was crashing 30 minutes into games (black flag, others)

I do have the ax860 sitting on my desk, for around two weeks now, just waiting for the GPU to come back to install.


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

My 780 Ti's are Coil Whining, sad sad day, Evga wants to replace them but i'm scared i'll get some poopy overclockers mine aren't bad at 1250-1280ish


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiNoDuKEz*
> 
> My 780 Ti's are Coil Whining, sad sad day, Evga wants to replace them but i'm scared i'll get some poopy overclockers mine aren't bad at 1250-1280ish


honestly I would say RMA them man, better to do that! You will get a card that will overclock the same or better IMO


----------



## SpiritRises

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiNoDuKEz*
> 
> My 780 Ti's are Coil Whining, sad sad day, Evga wants to replace them but i'm scared i'll get some poopy overclockers mine aren't bad at 1250-1280ish


Which of them you have mate?

Classified or acx cooler or reference?


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

Evga SC ACX 780 Ti, under waterblocks, i'd have to reinstall the old heatsinks etc


----------



## SpiritRises

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiNoDuKEz*
> 
> Evga SC ACX 780 Ti, under waterblocks, i'd have to reinstall the old heatsinks etc


and also did you have any rattling fan noise?

and i need your advice guys

i have an opportunity of getting Evga Gtx 780 ti SC ACX in 1 day

or

i can get the superclocked reference one in 1 week

which one should i pick up according to my doubts about rattling fan noise?

thnx in adv


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

i had slight rattle, wasn't extreme but i noticed it


----------



## CyBorg807

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> honestly I would say RMA them man, better to do that! You will get a card that will overclock the same or better IMO


Not necessarily, neither of my 780tis can do 1250mhz.


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

Exactly what im worried about, do i live with the coil whine, or play the silicon lottery, i've never RMA'd a video card, and i'm concerned what i'll be sent, if its a POS refurbished or something.


----------



## 7Mine7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> oh man especially under water you should be more than capable of doing so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what clocks are you currently running your card at atm?


Hi ,, still stock speed ,, didn't play with anything yet

i went through the first page but it seems that there is too much work and bios falsh needed ,, and i don't have the time to do all these process

as i mentioned i just wanna safe OC with noticable improvment over the current score ,, not testing the card to the limit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> If your block and loop is working as expected I doubt you'll see 50 degrees and that's with a fair amount of volts thrown in (not sure if you can overvolt your card.. didn't check what it was). On the EK block I usually find my VRM temps are ~5 degrees higher than GPU.


it's Reference EVGA card ,, so i will have to flash the bios if i want to play with the voltage ( if i'm not mistaken )

Thanks


----------



## Hard2Ki11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hard2Ki11*
> 
> Any fellow gtx 780 ti owners have a TRI SLI setup?
> 
> I am working on overclocking under a surround 3 monitor setup. Purchasing this monitor as a result of how enjoyable the experience is:
> Asus 144hz
> 
> I have so far only been able to overclock +125 clock and +125 mem and power to 106% without it crashing and locking up battlefield 4 under surround 5076x1080
> 
> Any takers??


Anybody?? Nobody has done TRI-SLI with this card?


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hard2Ki11*
> 
> Anybody?? Nobody has done TRI-SLI with this card?


I'd say you'd want to flash your bios to Skynets and make they are for your model/manufacturer.

they will give you Increased Power Limit and Increased Voltage to achieve a higher overclock.

these can be found in the first post of this Thread.

Also with detailed instructions and How To guides


----------



## Hard2Ki11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiNoDuKEz*
> 
> I'd say you'd want to flash your bios to Skynets and make they are for your model/manufacturer.
> 
> they will give you Increased Power Limit and Increased Voltage to achieve a higher overclock.
> 
> these can be found in the first post of this Thread.
> 
> Also with detailed instructions and How To guides


Wanted to make sure my card was compatible.

This is the card from the first post:

EVGA ACX Cooler 03G-P4-2784-KR

This is the card I purchased:

EVGA 03G-P4-2884-KR GeForce GTX 780 Ti Superclocked

Does it matter if its a slightly different model?? Or does it need to be exact?


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

Dont hold me to this, but i believe you'd want the 780 Ti SC ACX Bios, assuming from the link of the ordered graphics card.

http://www.overclock.net/attachments/19581


----------



## Hard2Ki11

Man. Not sure what to do. The card I purchased is 150 more or so...


----------



## Hard2Ki11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiNoDuKEz*
> 
> Dont hold me to this, but i believe you'd want the 780 Ti SC ACX Bios, assuming from the link of the ordered graphics card.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/attachments/19581


Is their a way to reflash the original BIOS if things dont work properly?


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hard2Ki11*
> 
> Is their a way to reflash the original BIOS if things dont work properly?


ASA
If you use the EZ3flash tool in the OP, you can backup your original bios before flashing Skyn3t's bios. If you don't like it or it doesn't work, you can just use the same tool to reflash your original bios.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> ASA
> If you use the EZ3flash tool in the OP, you can backup your original bios before flashing Skyn3t's bios. If you don't like it or it doesn't work, you can just use the same tool to reflash your original bios.


You could also backup your BIOS using GPU-Z


----------



## fredocini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> my temps are surprisingly better on the reference but that could have a little to do with the gelid paste or that I was using the acx in a somewhat small case to begin with. The acx cooler probably better suited for a mid tower/full tower case.
> 
> I noticed in valley, even on the very first run, I would reach temps of 74-75c with acx but the reference is keeping it around 67-68c max.


those are some awesome temps! now just out of curiosity&#8230;. i was thinking of maybe applying new paste on my gpu as well. i have an aggressive profile and depending on the game i can reach max up to 77 degrees celcius.

do you think it will be worth it to change the paste on my gpu? should i be expecting a big difference in temps and will i void my warranty? also will it help me increase my oc on my card?

I'm just feeling a bit adventurous and want to try it out&#8230; i just want to know if there are some precautionary measures i should be considering though or if its even worth it.


----------



## Ajay57

This is what i have set up here 2 x EVGA GTX 780 TI's Superclocked (03G-P4-2883-KR)





My question to the good members on this forum, is it worth Flashing these to the SKYN3t's Bios????

If so what would the overall gains be, considering i use these for Benching on the HWbot and for everyday use as well!!

And also would it be a good idea to wait until these GPU's are put under WC BLOCKS to help with the extra heat??

Respectfully,

AJ.


----------



## Silent Scone

Skynets BIOS allows for stable voltage. On stock BIOS you'll be bouncing off the power limit a fair amount, so in short normally it is definitely worth the flash. At least for benching.

Question, are reference cards still locked to 1.212v?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hard2Ki11*
> 
> Anybody?? Nobody has done TRI-SLI with this card?


Hi,

I run 1440P and run Tri SLI. I have managed 1250/1925 @ 1.212v on Skynet BIOS

Superclocked Reference EVGA cards on EK blocks.


----------



## GTX780TI2013

Hi,
the new version of Kepler Bios Editor 1.27 is available in network.
Voltages is unlocked.


----------



## Poustic

So it's finally possible to go above 1.212v with Kepler bios tweaker 1.27 ?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poustic*
> 
> So it's finally possible to go above 1.212v with Kepler bios tweaker 1.27 ?


I've not seen anywhere where it's worked on a 780Ti reference?


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

Help?! is this actually possible to go above 1.212?!


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiNoDuKEz*
> 
> Help?! is this actually possible to go above 1.212?!


If you have a reference 780Ti, the only way to go above stock volts, is to hard mod it.


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

poop, even with the new kepler tweaker?


----------



## Silent Scone

This was posted recently, seems the different PCB is still proving a problem and needs hard modding:

To be honest, with how Classified cards have been hitting OCP it's probably not worth it on reference cards. They are apparently spiking at over 1.3v and it wouldn't be surprising if ref cards are already hitting way over 1.212v in-actual fact when running higher than stock volts. There's no real evidence to suggest that a reference Ti can handle over 1.3v without causing damage, either.
Quote:


> *The OC guide is for all GK110! The volt mod and LLC hack were developed for the reference PCB that came with the Titans and 780's! The 780Ti is non-reference as the VRM modules have distinct PMW differences, so the volt mod and LLC hack do not work as intended, some had success up to 1,250V and some had crashes and unstable behavior above 1,212V, its really up to you to decide to whether try it or not! thumb.gif
> Like i said above, some reported working, some stated fails! its up to you to say your piece! thumb.gif
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)[/B*


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiNoDuKEz*
> 
> poop, even with the new kepler tweaker?


Haven't seen any results with the new kepler tweak to say otherwise.
So, I am going to still assume no.


----------



## Neo Zuko

So are you guys saying basic cards are more worth it or classys are more worth it? Which one?


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> So are you guys saying basic cards are more worth it or classys are more worth it? Which one?


I would say that is a loaded question. What are you planning on doing with it? Running under water, air etc? What kind of moinitor resolution are you running?


----------



## Neo Zuko

Water at with one Gsync display most likely 27". Currently on a 23" 1080p display but 27" should be a step up. Mild or medium long term safe overclocks only.


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> Water at with one Gsync display most likely 27". Currently on a 23" 1080p display but 27" should be a step up. Mild or medium long term safe overclocks only.


You can get some nice overclocks with the reference 780Ti's, especially underwater. You also have nice BIOSes that Skyn3t has given everyone to enjoy.
The real reason why you would consider the Classy is if you plan are doing more than minor overclocking. People are running Ti Classies at 1.35v 24/7 with no problems. The nonreference PCB can handle it.
It really depends on what you want. Personally, I'd rather drop a measly $40 or $50 more to have the option of going above the limitations of the reference Ti.
Of course, my


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> Haven't seen any results with the new kepler tweak to say otherwise.
> So, I am going to still assume no.


The thread for the Kepler BIOS Tweaker clearly states that going over 1.212v is not possible and setting above 1.212v in KBT has no effect whatsoever.


----------



## Silent Scone

If you're getting one card or even two possibly and like to dabble in overclocking then the ASUS DC2 or Classified make sense. But when using 3 way > 4 way it's pretty pointless as you're still fairly CPU limited even when overclocking x79 setups heavily.

My 3 reference superclocks can do 1250/1925 @ 1.200v which gives me some pretty nifty scores when benching my 4960 @ 4.8


----------



## Neo Zuko

1 card is how I like it, two if needed, but I'd rather just keep getting the best single GPU card out at the time. I'm more interested in over clocking the CPU than GPU as I don't do crazy 3 way monitor setups. I just don't need that extra GPU power for anything. Single monitor games even at 27" just are not that demanding. Perhaps I'll do 3D or VR in the future but multi monitor is not worth it to me, other than art canvas space in Adobe, but I never have the resources anyway for extra monitors. The other parts are always calling for my wallets attention first. Plus I don't like the idea of bezels breaking up my movie or game experience. I water cool for silence rather than that last bit of performance. That's why I was considering the AC nickel acrylic block instead of the EK copper acrylic block as the AC block while poor on OC VRMs should do just fine with mild OC, will match the Koolance 380 better, and will work better with hardlines (nothing acrylic is affected by possible bent hardline connection pressure on the connection points on the AC acrylic block, it's brilliant really). And I still trust AC and Koolance more than EK on nickel. But I could still do the EK Acrylic Copper if the VRMs are that important to my scenario. It's hard to get a feel for what I should do.


----------



## Silent Scone

As you're only after the one card, personally I'd go EK but that's just me.

I've three of the nickel blocks and they're brilliant. Only thing I would change is go for some Fuj thermal pads as the EK ones are pretty pants. Can make a big difference. Fortunately with reference design they're never going to get overly hot with the limited voltage control.


----------



## Neo Zuko

I'm keen to upgrade all my TIM and thermal pads in my rig.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> those are some awesome temps! now just out of curiosity&#8230;. i was thinking of maybe applying new paste on my gpu as well. i have an aggressive profile and depending on the game i can reach max up to 77 degrees celcius.
> 
> do you think it will be worth it to change the paste on my gpu? should i be expecting a big difference in temps and will i void my warranty? also will it help me increase my oc on my card?
> 
> I'm just feeling a bit adventurous and want to try it out&#8230; i just want to know if there are some precautionary measures i should be considering though or if its even worth it.


Yes! it is definitely worth it! and I recommend changing the thermal pads as well. Don't even give it much thought, just do it!









I wouldn't count on much higher overclocks if any but who knows. Obviously, you'll never get close to the temps on water but every little bit helps.









There is little to nothing to worry about when taking the cooler off and replacing the paste. If you have the acx cooler, you have the metal bracket covering the thermal pads but with the reference cooler, since the thermal pads are exposed once you remove the cooler, you just have to be careful not to touch those if you're going to reuse them. Just don't want to get any oils on them.

For me, it was about having reasonably better temps especially with my components so confined in an itx case.


----------



## Infer1or

So I had my EVGA GTX 780 Ti Superclocked rocking out with an EK-FC780 GTX Ti - Nickel block. I was running it on an Maximus VI Impact with a 4770K. All was well until the system turned off one night and didn't boot back up. To troubleshoot, I took EVERYTHING off the waterblocks and put air cooling shrouds back on. I assembled it again and it worked fine. It was even playing games well. Then things went haywire in EVGA Precision X. I upped the clocks just a bit and in an instant the whole thing shut off. I booted again this time with horrible horizontal lines across the BIOS screen and was greeted by an ASUS BIOS message that said the machine was shut down to prevent a power surge from a faulty PSU. I run a Corsair AX860 and I tested it after and it all checked out. I ran the machine on integrated graphics and it was fine. I even tested the PCI-E lane with another GPU (PNY 560 Ti) just to be sure my mobo wasn't screwed. My 780 Ti was dead...

Since then, I contacted EVGA and the support technician told me that a part may have overheated or was overheating and/or the memory was faulty on the card. At this point I've sent it in for an RMA, but I can't help feel that this whole thing may have been avoided. Any insight into what might have caused the 'surge' or even the initial shutdown? Any known issues with the EVGA SC cards?? Thanks in advance!


----------



## 7Mine7

Hi

i just tried to flash Skyn3t bios to my Reference EVGA GTX780ti

i just moved the Rom to the same folder with Ez3flash and renamed it to X.rom and excute the Ezflash and choosed 3

first it took about 5 min then i heared the beep then i restarted ,, but actually how do i know if the process went well ?! there is nothing changed in my GPU-Z










can somebody please confirm the right steps to do it ?!


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7Mine7*
> 
> Hi
> 
> i just tried to flash Skyn3t bios to my Reference EVGA GTX780ti
> 
> i just moved the Rom to the same folder with Ez3flash and renamed it to X.rom and excute the Ezflash and choosed 3
> 
> first it took about 5 min then i heared the beep then i restarted ,, but actually how do i know if the process went well ?! there is nothing changed in my GPU-Z
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can somebody please confirm the right steps to do it ?!


If you go in to precision x, you should be able to see that you can move your power target to 200%


----------



## 7Mine7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> If you go in to precision x, you should be able to see that you can move your power target to 200%


Thanks

i checked the precision x ,, power target still maxed @ 106%

what i'm doing wrong ?!


----------



## fredocini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Yes! it is definitely worth it! and I recommend changing the thermal pads as well. Don't even give it much thought, just do it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't count on much higher overclocks if any but who knows. Obviously, you'll never get close to the temps on water but every little bit helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is little to nothing to worry about when taking the cooler off and replacing the paste. If you have the acx cooler, you have the metal bracket covering the thermal pads but with the reference cooler, since the thermal pads are exposed once you remove the cooler, you just have to be careful not to touch those if you're going to reuse them. Just don't want to get any oils on them.
> 
> For me, it was about having reasonably better temps especially with my components so confined in an itx case.


that's relieving to hear! i would much rather just leave the thermal pads be. would i be ble to use the arctic mx-4 (currently what i used for my cpu) or should i go out of my way to order the gelid extreme? (the one that you used)


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infer1or*
> 
> So I had my EVGA GTX 780 Ti Superclocked rocking out with an EK-FC780 GTX Ti - Nickel block. I was running it on an Maximus VI Impact with a 4770K. All was well until the system turned off one night and didn't boot back up. To troubleshoot, I took EVERYTHING off the waterblocks and put air cooling shrouds back on. I assembled it again and it worked fine. It was even playing games well. Then things went haywire in EVGA Precision X. I upped the clocks just a bit and in an instant the whole thing shut off. I booted again this time with horrible horizontal lines across the BIOS screen and was greeted by an ASUS BIOS message that said the machine was shut down to prevent a power surge from a faulty PSU. I run a Corsair AX860 and I tested it after and it all checked out. I ran the machine on integrated graphics and it was fine. I even tested the PCI-E lane with another GPU (PNY 560 Ti) just to be sure my mobo wasn't screwed. My 780 Ti was dead...
> 
> Since then, I contacted EVGA and the support technician told me that a part may have overheated or was overheating and/or the memory was faulty on the card. At this point I've sent it in for an RMA, but I can't help feel that this whole thing may have been avoided. Any insight into what might have caused the 'surge' or even the initial shutdown? Any known issues with the EVGA SC cards?? Thanks in advance!


Is that a reference card or a EVGA custom PCB? Because the used waterblock isn't compatible with the EVGA custom cards.


----------



## negru08

So I have a 780 TI SC with the ACX cooler. I dont really understand this BIOS thing. To overclock I need to flash my stock bios with the one provided at the beginning of the forms ? I also use EVGA Precision to OC my card. IS that not good? I currently have stock voltage. Fan set to 70 percent. I found out I can only push my core by 50 and my memory by 350. and then I get a score in Valley of 2896 with FPS 71.6 . IS that bad? Can I get more. Will increasing the voltage help? I know EVGA precision allowed me to increase my voltage.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7Mine7*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> i checked the precision x ,, power target still maxed @ 106%
> 
> what i'm doing wrong ?!


Did you restart after the flash? Sometimes you have to reinstall drivers!
If so then download EZ3flash from my SIG and my guide and follow it to the letter!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> that's relieving to hear! i would much rather just leave the thermal pads be. would i be ble to use the arctic mx-4 (currently what i used for my cpu) or should i go out of my way to order the gelid extreme? (the one that you used)


well I havent used the artic stuff but I went with the gelid because of a lot of positive reviews it had. It is more expensive but worth the extra cost imo.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Did you restart after the flash? Sometimes you have to reinstall drivers!
> If so then download EZ3flash from my SIG and my guide and follow it to the letter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


this.


----------



## TiesTorN

hi guys,

I have a 780 ti SC ACX but I couldn't manage to increase the voltage even to 1.21, it's stuck at 1.175. Setting a higher voltage in afterburner or precision X doesn't have any effect. How can I solve this?


----------



## 7Mine7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Did you restart after the flash? Sometimes you have to reinstall drivers!
> If so then download EZ3flash from my SIG and my guide and follow it to the letter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> this.


Thanks Guys

it's appear that it didn't flash the first time i tried ,, but now it does and it's flashed right away

from what i understand for the reference cards that you cannot go over 1.212 voltage ,, then all what i can do is try to push the GPU/ Memory clock to stable OC ,, is that right ?!

if so should i follow (Increment of +13 ) in the first page ?! because i'm going for normal - Mid OC ,, nothing extreme

Knowing that i have 79.9% Asic Quality !

Regards


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7Mine7*
> 
> Thanks Guys
> 
> it's appear that it didn't flash the first time i tried ,, but now it does and it's flashed right away
> 
> from what i understand for the reference cards that you cannot go over 1.212 voltage ,, then all what i can do is try to push the GPU/ Memory clock to stable OC ,, is that right ?!
> 
> if so should i follow (Increment of +13 ) in the first page ?! because i'm going for normal - Mid OC ,, nothing extreme
> 
> Knowing that i have 79.9% Asic Quality !
> 
> Regards


Reference 780Ti is voltage locked to 1,212V!
Just read my guide in my SIG for some OC pointers!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

Would a AX1200i be enough to power 4 Ti's @ 1.212 and a 4930k at 1.35v, or would i be dangerously close, obviously not accounting for fans/pumps etc as if its that close i might as well upgrade to a stronger psu, please advise.


----------



## VSG

That would be pushing it a lot, even with no overclocking. Get 1500-1600W at least.


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

would 3 be within spec? i'm not sure what my system is pulling currently nor do i have a kill-a-watt to test


----------



## negru08

I dont wanna fry my gpu. The instructions are not that clear. Is he saying it needs to be flashed? If soi which one of those should i use?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiNoDuKEz*
> 
> Would a AX1200i be enough to power 4 Ti's @ 1.212 and a 4930k at 1.35v, or would i be dangerously close, obviously not accounting for fans/pumps etc as if its that close i might as well upgrade to a stronger psu, please advise.


Lepa G 1600 watts or get two PSU´s


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Lepa G 1600 watts or get two PSU´s


I'm assuming thats a pretty good psu?









will a ax1200i handle 3way?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiNoDuKEz*
> 
> I'm assuming thats a pretty good psu?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will a ax1200i handle 3way?


Yes but the EVGA SuperNova G2 1300 watts is just as good and it 100$ cheaper


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

I already have the Ax1200i is why i ask, thank you though, i forgot about evga.


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

think i'm gonna drop the hammer on another 780 ti, i have 2 SC ACX versions, with waterblocks, should i just buy another of the same, or opt for a reference style cooler, like just a 780 Ti SC.


----------



## TiesTorN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiesTorN*
> 
> hi guys,
> 
> I have a 780 ti SC ACX but I couldn't manage to increase the voltage even to 1.21, it's stuck at 1.175. Setting a higher voltage in afterburner or precision X doesn't have any effect. How can I solve this?


----------



## negru08

Which one do I need? I dont get why I am being ignored. Got much friendlier help with OC my CPU.

vBios GTX 780 Ti
Version 80.80.30.00.80 - 80.80.30.00.01
Base core clock 1045Mhz
Disabled boost
3d voltage adjustable
1.212v unlocked
Fan Idle 20%
Fan bumped to 100%
Default power target 100% 300w by 200% slide 600w >>Evga Precision X
Default power target 100% 300w by 300% slide 600w>> Msi AfterBurner

GTX 780 Reference model
80.80.30.00.80
skyn3t-Ti-vBios.zip 136k .zip file

GTX 780 ACX model
80.80.30.00.80
skyn3t-Ti-ACX-vBios.zip 136k .zip file

GTX 780 Asus
80.80.30.00.01
skyn3t-Ti-vBios-Asus.zip 136k .zip file

GTX 780 EVGA SC ACX
80.80.30.00.80
skyn3t-Ti-vBios-EVGA-SC-ACX.zip 136k .zip file

GTX 780 Gainward
80.80.30.00.01
skyn3t-Ti-vBios-Gainward.zip 136k .zip file

GTX 780 Gigabyte
80.80.30.00.01
skyn3t-Ti-vBios-Gigabyte.zip 136k .zip file

GTX 780 Inno3D
80.80.30.00.01
skyn3t-Ti-vBios-Inno3D.zip 136k .zip file

GTX 780 MSI
80.80.30.00.01
skyn3t-Ti-vBios-MSI.zip 136k .zip file

GTX 780 Palit
80.80.30.00.01
skyn3t-Ti-vBios-Palit.zip 136k .zip file

GTX 780 Zotac
80.80.30.00.01
skyn3t-Ti-vBios-Zotac.zip 136k .zip file

GTX 780 Palit Jetstream
80.80.30.00.0E
skyn3t-Ti-vBios-Jetstream.zip 135k .zip file

Gigabyte Windforce F3X
80.80.30.1A
skyn3t-780Ti-Giga-WF3X-.zip 135k .zip file

Gainward Phantom
80.80.30.14
skyn3t-780Ti-Phantom.zip 135k .zip file

Asus Ti DCUII OC
Version 80.80.34.00.10
skyn3t-Ti-DCUII-OC.zip 135k .zip file


----------



## KFume

Either I'm dumb and can't follow instructions or the instruction are very confusing.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *negru08*
> 
> Which one do I need? I dont get why I am being ignored. Got much friendlier help with OC my CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> vBios GTX 780 Ti
> Version 80.80.30.00.80 - 80.80.30.00.01
> Base core clock 1045Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> Fan Idle 20%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 100% 300w by 200% slide 600w >>Evga Precision X
> Default power target 100% 300w by 300% slide 600w>> Msi AfterBurner
> 
> GTX 780 Reference model
> 80.80.30.00.80
> skyn3t-Ti-vBios.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> GTX 780 ACX model
> 80.80.30.00.80
> skyn3t-Ti-ACX-vBios.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> GTX 780 Asus
> 80.80.30.00.01
> skyn3t-Ti-vBios-Asus.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> GTX 780 EVGA SC ACX
> 80.80.30.00.80
> skyn3t-Ti-vBios-EVGA-SC-ACX.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> GTX 780 Gainward
> 80.80.30.00.01
> skyn3t-Ti-vBios-Gainward.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> GTX 780 Gigabyte
> 80.80.30.00.01
> skyn3t-Ti-vBios-Gigabyte.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> GTX 780 Inno3D
> 80.80.30.00.01
> skyn3t-Ti-vBios-Inno3D.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> GTX 780 MSI
> 80.80.30.00.01
> skyn3t-Ti-vBios-MSI.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> GTX 780 Palit
> 80.80.30.00.01
> skyn3t-Ti-vBios-Palit.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> GTX 780 Zotac
> 80.80.30.00.01
> skyn3t-Ti-vBios-Zotac.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> GTX 780 Palit Jetstream
> 80.80.30.00.0E
> skyn3t-Ti-vBios-Jetstream.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> Gigabyte Windforce F3X
> 80.80.30.1A
> skyn3t-780Ti-Giga-WF3X-.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> Gainward Phantom
> 80.80.30.14
> skyn3t-780Ti-Phantom.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> Asus Ti DCUII OC
> Version 80.80.34.00.10
> skyn3t-Ti-DCUII-OC.zip 135k .zip file


No one is ignoring you, simply you have to wait until someone that can help you comes along and that could be instantly or take some time!
But first you have to fill your SIG with your RIG, *it helps US to help YOU!*








You have a link in my SIG!

GTX 780 EVGA SC ACX
80.80.30.00.80
*skyn3t-Ti-vBios-EVGA-SC-ACX*

Have a read from my guide:

*OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*

EZ3flash:

*EZ3FLASH VBIOS TOOL W/SAVE FUNCTION*

OCCAMRAZOR EZ3FLASH guide

*OCCAMRAZOR EZ3FLASH guide*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KFume*
> 
> Either I'm dumb and can't follow instructions or the instruction are very confusing.


Same goes to you friend: Fill your SIG with your RIG, *it helps US to help YOU!*








You have a link in my SIG!
Now, tell me whats going on!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## negru08

I did fill it out. I submitted it. Anyway my card is 780ti SC with acx. Stock bios. I realize I can't push my volts. So I need a different bios to do this? Also currently get about 65-70c when doing Valley at ultra. 50 extra core, 350 extra memory currently. Can't get higher without crashing and I am thinking that's due to not enough power?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *negru08*
> 
> I did fill it out. I submitted it. Anyway my card is 780ti SC with acx. Stock bios. I realize I can't push my volts. So I need a different bios to do this? Also currently get about 65-70c when doing Valley at ultra. 50 extra core, 350 extra memory currently. Can't get higher without crashing and I am thinking that's due to not enough power?


You need a modded bios to push your voltage to sustain your clocks! Its covered in my guide!
You didnt follow all the steps in the SIG as it doesnt show in your own SIG!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## negru08

What steps? I submitted a form with everything in the fields. And I tried to follow the steps but it's not so clear to someone who barely ever oc even a cpu 4 days ago to understand. I'm a quick learner but it's hard to read the steps and make since of it. So besides changing bios I also need to disable my? Also how did you know which file bios to pick. All I see is 780, no ti. And last how are you all finding out your acpi or whatever it's called that determines your quality of the chip


----------



## Bradum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *negru08*
> 
> So I have a 780 TI SC with the ACX cooler. I dont really understand this BIOS thing. To overclock I need to flash my stock bios with the one provided at the beginning of the forms ? I also use EVGA Precision to OC my card. IS that not good? I currently have stock voltage. Fan set to 70 percent. I found out I can only push my core by 50 and my memory by 350. and then I get a score in Valley of 2896 with FPS 71.6 . IS that bad? Can I get more. Will increasing the voltage help? I know EVGA precision allowed me to increase my voltage.


You do not need the BIOS to overclock. However, removing the GPU boost does make it easier to find a stable overclock for you card. Also, it gives you access to more voltage, which will also help you achieve a better overclock. I got my reference 780 Ti to 1290MHz stable with the appropriate bios.


----------



## negru08

So which bios do I need. It's really confusing trying to figure out what I need. That 1290mhz the core or memory? Using stock cooling or liquid?


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You need a modded bios to push your voltage to sustain your clocks! Its covered in my guide!
> You didnt follow all the steps in the SIG as it doesnt show in your own SIG!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


I was looking over your OC guide. Are you able to do the LLC and Volt Mod with Precision X? Seems like the last few pages here suggest using Precision X now. If so, how would we go about doing that?


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

Would a 360 and 240 Rad be enough to cool 3 780ti roughly 1250/7600 @ 1.212 and 4930k @ 4.6ghz 1.35v


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *negru08*
> 
> What steps? I submitted a form with everything in the fields. And I tried to follow the steps but it's not so clear to someone who barely ever oc even a cpu 4 days ago to understand. I'm a quick learner but it's hard to read the steps and make since of it. So besides changing bios I also need to disable my? Also how did you know which file bios to pick. All I see is 780, no ti. And last how are you all finding out your acpi or whatever it's called that determines your quality of the chip


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *negru08*
> 
> So which bios do I need. It's really confusing trying to figure out what I need. That 1290mhz the core or memory? Using stock cooling or liquid?


First you need to calm down and you need to read a little, i posted here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/8000_100#post_21854301
My OC guide, the bios you need, the flash tool and my guide on how to flash but apparently you didnt notice it!
So go back and read the guide to help you understand these things a bit!
This is the link you need to do to fill your SIG with your RIG:
*PUT YOUR RIG INTO YOUR SIG*








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoOkiE FTW*
> 
> I was looking over your OC guide. Are you able to do the LLC and Volt Mod with Precision X? Seems like the last few pages here suggest using Precision X now. If so, how would we go about doing that?


The OC guide is for all GK110! The volt mod and LLC hack were developed for the reference PCB that came with the Titans and 780's! The 780Ti is non-reference as the VRM modules have distinct PMW differences, so the volt mod and LLC hack do not work as intended, some had success up to 1,250V and some had crashes and unstable behavior above 1,212V!
If AB doesnt work for you use PX!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> First you need to calm down and you need to read a little, i posted here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/8000_100#post_21854301
> My OC guide, the bios you need, the flash tool and my guide on how to flash but apparently you didnt notice it!
> So go back and read the guide to help you understand these things a bit!
> This is the link you need to do to fill your SIG with your RIG:
> *PUT YOUR RIG INTO YOUR SIG*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The OC guide is for all GK110! The volt mod and LLC hack were developed for the reference PCB that came with the Titans and 780's! The 780Ti is non-reference as the VRM modules have distinct PMW differences, so the volt mod and LLC hack do not work as intended, some had success up to 1,250V and some had crashes and unstable behavior above 1,212V!
> If AB doesnt work for you use PX!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Gotcha. I'm not going to up the volts past 1.212 just yet anyway as I'll be leaving the reference blowers on until summer time. Thanks. Hopefully building my computer tomorrow or Thursday so I can get these puppies fired up. Depends on if my cables show up tomorrow or not


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiNoDuKEz*
> 
> Would a 360 and 240 Rad be enough to cool 3 780ti roughly 1250/7600 @ 1.212 and 4930k @ 4.6ghz 1.35v


Bare minimum imo.

Can you add another 240mm?

I guess if you have the fans around 2000+ rpms in push/pull, you will be ok with a 360 and 240.


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

not really in my corsair air 540


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Did you flash to the skyn3t BIOS?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiesTorN*
> 
> hi guys,
> 
> I have a 780 ti SC ACX but I couldn't manage to increase the voltage even to 1.21, it's stuck at 1.175. Setting a higher voltage in afterburner or precision X doesn't have any effect. How can I solve this?


If you are using the stock bios that came on the card, all you are doing is suggesting a higher voltage that the card may or may not decide to use.

If you want to set the voltage yourself, you'll need a custom bios found on page one of this thread flashed to your card.


----------



## z0ki

Hey guys im finally going to be buying two 780 Ti's, and will probably buy one tomorrow and another in a month or so and im wondering which should i choose? I'm tossing up between the two below and I will be adding waterblocks soon after. Would they both overclock relatively well? Which one would you choose if you had the choice?

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=193_1577&products_id=25658

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=193_1577&products_id=25746


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Hey guys im finally going to be buying two 780 Ti's, and will probably buy one tomorrow and another in a month or so and im wondering which should i choose? I'm tossing up between the two below and I will be adding waterblocks soon after. Would they both overclock relatively well? Which one would you choose if you had the choice?
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=193_1577&products_id=25658
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=193_1577&products_id=25746


First off, I wouldn't get either one in the Superclocked flavor unless they are the exact same cost as the standard version. All your paying for is the factory overclock, which you can do yourself in less than 10 seconds.

If your gonna put waterblocks on them, just get the reference cooler. Since your gonna remove it soon anyways.

I personally went with three of the reference cooler Ti cards in the "standard" plain vanilla clock settings. They will all do WAY over the factory clock settings for either the standard card and the SC, I've got them all three running at 1240mhz and they are stable as can be.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> First off, I wouldn't get either one in the Superclocked flavor unless they are the exact same cost as the standard version. All your paying for is the factory overclock, which you can do yourself in less than 10 seconds.
> 
> If your gonna put waterblocks on them, just get the reference cooler. Since your gonna remove it soon anyways.
> 
> I personally went with three of the reference cooler Ti cards in the "standard" plain vanilla clock settings. They will all do WAY over the factory clock settings for either the standard card and the SC, I've got them all three running at 1240mhz and they are stable as can be.


Hrmm fair call then :\ But wouldn't the SC ones overclock way higher regardless?

These are all the selections we have in Australia

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=193_1577&vk_sort=4

I am assuming you would select the Galaxy 780 Ti?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> First off, *I wouldn't get either one in the Superclocked flavor unless they are the exact same cost as the standard version*. All your paying for is the factory overclock, which you can do yourself in less than 10 seconds.
> 
> If your gonna put waterblocks on them, just get the reference cooler. Since your gonna remove it soon anyways.
> 
> I personally went with three of the reference cooler Ti cards in the "standard" plain vanilla clock settings. They will all do WAY over the factory clock settings for either the standard card and the SC, I've got them all three running at 1240mhz and they are stable as can be.


Higher bin = less chance of dud.


----------



## Bradum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Hrmm fair call then :\ But wouldn't the SC ones overclock way higher regardless?
> 
> These are all the selections we have in Australia
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=193_1577&vk_sort=4
> 
> I am assuming you would select the Galaxy 780 Ti?


No, the SC card will not overclock way higher. The SC version with the reference cooler is literally exactly the same as the reference, except someone's already overclocked it a bit. With most 780 Ti cards how much it can overclock will just be luck of the draw. Each GPU will vary in how much it will overclock due to the margin of error in the production process.

If you really want a big overclock you want to go with something, go with a Classified edition, or a GHz edition (i'm not sure what other companies do this as well), because they use a binning process for the card in which only the best GPU chips qualify for the card, so you know you're going to get one that overclocks pretty well. It generally comes at a hefty price though.


----------



## Bradum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Higher bin = less chance of dud.


I'm fairly certain that they don't use the binning process for the Superclocked cards. Just special edition ones like the Classified cards.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradum*
> 
> I'm fairly certain that they don't use the binning process for the Superclocked cards. Just special edition ones like the Classified cards.


Any cards which aren't stable at SC spec will end up in the pleb SKU (unless they also fail to meet pleb SKU spec, in which case they are "returned to the source" (yep, that's a matrix reference))


----------



## Bradum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Any cards which aren't stable at SC spec will end up in the pleb SKU (unless they also fail to meet pleb SKU spec, in which case they are "returned to the source" (yep, that's a matrix reference))


Yes, obviously they need chips that can run at the SC clock speeds, but the process is not quite the same as the Classified process in which they basically guarantee a significant amount up and beyond their stock speeds. With such a relatively small factory overclock, I'm guessing about 99.5% of reference cards can hit the SC clock speeds. Only about 20% of GPUs will qualify for the Classified branding.

So, in summation, yes you are guaranteeing you don't get that 1 in 200 dud by going with the SC version, but to me it's not even close to worth the $50 cost. I got a reference card, and I got lucky and have it stable at 1290MHz. Really just luck of the draw with both normal and SC cards.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradum*
> 
> Yes, obviously they need chips that can run at the SC clock speeds, but the process is not quite the same as the Classified process in which they basically guarantee a significant amount up and beyond their stock speeds. With such a relatively small factory overclock, I'm guessing about 99.5% of reference cards can hit the SC clock speeds. Only about 20% of GPUs will qualify for the Classified branding.
> 
> So, in summation, yes you are guaranteeing you don't get that 1 in 200 dud by going with the SC version, but to me it's not even close to worth the $50 cost. I got a reference card, and I got lucky and have it stable at 1290MHz. Really just luck of the draw with both normal and SC cards.


I can speak from personal experience here when I say that classies are not as heavily binned as you might think. Certainly, 100mhz over the listed boost clock is not guaranteed for classies. Given that, I'd suggest that the clock-check process is similar for all SKU's, which in itself might add weight to the importance of lashing out for 'the best bin you can afford'. But hey, different horses for different courses.

No clue what the percentages are, so I won't comment on it. Yep, I suppose you have to ask yourself if the extra cash is worth the insurance that you won't end up dropping $700+ on a card which legitimately won't push above stock. As you said, it wasn't worth it to you personally, which is fine. Given how many tiers of cards different manufacturers have these days, I'd personally never buy some of the bare reference SKU's available (especially a Galaxy reference lol), as I'll happily take advantage of any risk deductions for a small premium. I'd like to try minimise any chance of falling into the same boat as I currently am.


----------



## Bradum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I can speak from personal experience here when I say that classies are not as heavily binned as you might think. Certainly, 100mhz over the listed boost clock is not guaranteed for classies. Given that, I'd suggest that the clock-check process is similar for all SKU's, which in itself might add weight to the importance of lashing out for 'the best bin you can afford'. But hey, different horses for different courses.
> 
> No clue what the percentages are, so I won't comment on it. Yep, I suppose you have to ask yourself if the extra cash is worth the insurance that you won't end up dropping $700+ on a card which legitimately won't push above stock. As you said, it wasn't worth it to you personally, which is fine. Given how many tiers of cards different manufacturers have these days, I'd personally never buy some of the bare reference SKU's available (especially a Galaxy reference lol), as I'll happily take advantage of any risk deductions for a small premium. I'd like to try minimise any chance of falling into the same boat as I currently am.


Have you had more than one bad experience with Classified cards? If you got more than one dud that's a shame... I would not wish that on my worst enemy... on second thought, that's exactly what I would wish on my worst enemy... bad luck with GPUs and CPUs. My 99.5% figure was just made up, but I believe the 20% for Classy cards is at least mildly accurate.

What I was really trying to say is you shouldn't go out and buy a SC card thinking "I'm getting a binned GPU".


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradum*
> 
> Have you had more than one bad experience with Classified cards? If you got more than one dud that's a shame... I would not wish that on my worst enemy... on second thought, that's exactly what I would wish on my worst enemy... bad luck with GPUs and CPUs. My 99.5% figure was just made up, but I believe the 20% for Classy cards is at least mildly accurate.
> 
> What I was really trying to say is you shouldn't go out and buy a SC card thinking "I'm getting a binned GPU".


Nup, just the one so far for me. Let's not talk about CPU's though, otherwise I might get cranky haha. What you're trying to say sounds fair enough; I think it strikes a solid middle ground between what we've been discussing.


----------



## Bradum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Let's not talk about CPU's though, otherwise I might get cranky haha.


I know the feeling my friend. I got a 4770k for Christmas... I have a corsair H100 on it, and I can not get it past 4.4GHz... and it takes me like... 1.32v to get there. Hopefully will be a little better when I install my real liquid cooling.


----------



## Infer1or

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> Is that a reference card or a EVGA custom PCB? Because the used waterblock isn't compatible with the EVGA custom cards.


It was a reference design. I thought that maybe something happened because of the liquid cooling, but it zapped itself after I put the reference cooler back onto it.


----------



## pfinch

Hey guys,

do you have any idea to 'fix' the order of 1st output? (1st HDMI -> 2nd DVI)

It sucks for me cause my TV is connected via HDMI... i dont wanna turn it on for BIOS settings etc :/

Thanks!

btw...

GTX780 TI Phantom Skyn3t BIOS + EXPERTool [GPU/Mem Overvolt+ OverCurrent] @ 1310/1975 Heaven Loop stable )))))

above 1310 i'll get some artifacts


----------



## Bradum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pfinch*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> do you have any idea to 'fix' the order the 1st output? (1st HDMI -> 2nd DVI)
> 
> It sucks for me cause my TV is connected via HDMI... i dont wanna turn it on for BIOS settings etc :/
> 
> Thanks!


Not entirely sure I follow, but I'll do my best. If you have multiple monitors hooked up, the bios will normally show up on whatever monitor (or TV)) is your windows default (in my experience at least). If that doesn't work... try booting with only the monitor (or TV) you want the bios to show up on, then once it's booted add the other. When you restart hopefully it will stick with the one screen for the bios.


----------



## pfinch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradum*
> 
> Not entirely sure I follow, but I'll do my best. If you have multiple monitors hooked up, the bios will normally show up on whatever monitor (or TV)) is your windows default (in my experience at least). If that doesn't work... try booting with only the monitor (or TV) you want the bios to show up on, then once it's booted add the other. When you restart hopefully it will stick with the one screen for the bios.


nope








The bootup and BIOS is still at HDMI outout (if a device is connected/detected) and not DVI


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pfinch*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> do you have any idea to 'fix' the order of 1st output? (1st HDMI -> 2nd DVI)
> 
> It sucks for me cause my TV is connected via HDMI... i dont wanna turn it on for BIOS settings etc :/
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> btw...
> 
> GTX780 TI Phantom Skyn3t BIOS + EXPERTool [GPU/Mem Overvolt+ OverCurrent] @ 1310/1975 Heaven Loop stable )))))
> 
> above 1310 i'll get some artifacts


When gaming lower your memory OC (you get more fps in core OC than memory; IMO memory OC for games is pointless due to meager gains at the expense of core OC, thus leading to less fps, BAD trade-off in my book) when you OC your memory you take away current and weaken your core OC; 1750mhz stock is enough for the majority of games out there! find your max core OC first and then see what mem you can get without crashing the core, remember core OC will give you more fps! If you go benching around, then you already found your average OC 1310/1975, at least for heaven!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradum*
> 
> Not entirely sure I follow, but I'll do my best. If you have multiple monitors hooked up, the bios will normally show up on whatever monitor (or TV)) is your windows default (in my experience at least). If that doesn't work... try booting with only the monitor (or TV) you want the bios to show up on, then once it's booted add the other. When you restart hopefully it will stick with the one screen for the bios.


This!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## fredocini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> well I havent used the artic stuff but I went with the gelid because of a lot of positive reviews it had. It is more expensive but worth the extra cost imo.


thank you! i just called my local store that i bought my warranty from and they said changing the thermal paste will void the warranty... but they also said that they only test the card for artifacting and crashes solo









ill order me in some gelid paste and give it a go!


----------



## TiesTorN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> If you are using the stock bios that came on the card, all you are doing is suggesting a higher voltage that the card may or may not decide to use.
> 
> If you want to set the voltage yourself, you'll need a custom bios found on page one of this thread flashed to your card.


But I thought those were for reference cards? Are they ok for evga acx also?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiesTorN*
> 
> But I thought those were for reference cards? Are they ok for evga acx also?


Sky has a bios for every 780 Ti.

There is a specific for the ACX model.


----------



## KFume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No one is ignoring you, simply you have to wait until someone that can help you comes along and that could be instantly or take some time!
> But first you have to fill your SIG with your RIG, *it helps US to help YOU!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a link in my SIG!
> 
> GTX 780 EVGA SC ACX
> 80.80.30.00.80
> *skyn3t-Ti-vBios-EVGA-SC-ACX*
> 
> Have a read from my guide:
> 
> *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*
> 
> EZ3flash:
> 
> *EZ3FLASH VBIOS TOOL W/SAVE FUNCTION*
> 
> OCCAMRAZOR EZ3FLASH guide
> 
> *OCCAMRAZOR EZ3FLASH guide*
> Same goes to you friend: Fill your SIG with your RIG, *it helps US to help YOU!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a link in my SIG!
> Now, tell me whats going on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Sig updated!

I stayed up a couple hours last night and forced myself to flash my cards. I 90% sure I flashed, why 90% is because I can set my power target to 200% and adjust my volts to 1.212Mv, But, I did it differently then what you mentioned. I download nVFlash DOS, extracted it to a windows 98 boot drive, in there I also added my rom, named to x.rom. I added ezflash to the folder not knowing what it does, I thought it helps with the PLX chip which I have, anyway I don't think it did anything by adding it to the directory. I proceeded to boot into Windows 98 DOS, from there I typed nvflash --protectoff, then 1, then again nvflash --protectoff, then 2 (I have 2 cards) from there I typed nvflash -4 -5 -6 x.rom, press y, did something (guessing it was flashing), pressed y again. Then said no more matches. Done! How I got to this process is from 3 diffrent guides that I kinda tangled them into each other. After that I cleaned and re-installed my drivers. How's that sound? LOL.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KFume*
> 
> Sig updated!
> 
> I stayed up a couple hours last night and forced myself to flash my cards. I 90% sure I flashed, why 90% is because I can set my power target to 200% and adjust my volts to 1.212Mv, But, I did it differently then what you mentioned. I download nVFlash DOS, extracted it to a windows 98 boot drive, in there I also added my rom, named to x.rom. I added ezflash to the folder not knowing what it does, I thought it helps with the PLX chip which I have, anyway I don't think it did anything by adding it to the directory. I proceeded to boot into Windows 98 DOS, from there I typed nvflash --protectoff, then 1, then again nvflash --protectoff, then 2 (I have 2 cards) from there I typed nvflash -4 -5 -6 x.rom, press y, did something (guessing it was flashing), pressed y again. Then said no more matches. Done! How I got to this process is from 3 diffrent guides that I kinda tangled them into each other. After that I cleaned and re-installed my drivers. How's that sound? LOL.


Confusing but you got the job done!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## KFume

Stable @

160% Power Target
+300MHz Core Clock
+500 Memory Clock

GPU Temp 30-40 C
VRM Temp 35-45 C (Used a Laser Temp Gun)


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

what have you done to check stabilty, thats a pretty bad ass overclock


----------



## Chobbit

Hi I'm a little confused at what my card is outputting.

I'm still messing with my EVGA Ti SC on the stock bios, I realised my fans weren't doing enough work due to the fan profile (not going past 50%) and the reason I couldn't push it before was because it was hitting thermal limits. I've increased that and found I could put +191 on the core with power target to 106% and voltages bak to stock but when I run a few things to stress it I get the following readouts:

EVGA monitor: core = 1301mhz and never seems to go over 103% power
GPU-Z: GPU Boost Box = 1237mhz, however on the GPU-Z live monitor again reads the core running at 1301mhz.

Which is right and what is my core actually running at boosted?

and is this a good overclock for this card?


----------



## KFume

OCCT, FurMark and Gaming. Is there something programs that are recommended?


----------



## Chobbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KFume*
> 
> 
> 
> Stable @
> 
> 160% Power Target
> +300MHz Core Clock
> +500 Memory Clock
> 
> GPU Temp 30-40 C
> VRM Temp 35-45 C (Used a Laser Temp Gun)


Are both cards running at that and I'm guessing they are under water at those temperatures stressed?

Also what voltage are you running?


----------



## Kold

Yes I would like to know too kfume. Bad ass OC


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chobbit*
> 
> Hi I'm a little confused at what my card is outputting.
> 
> I'm still messing with my EVGA Ti SC on the stock bios, I realised my fans weren't doing enough work due to the fan profile (not going past 50%) and the reason I couldn't push it before was because it was hitting thermal limits. I've increased that and found I could put +191 on the core with power target to 106% and voltages bak to stock but when I run a few things to stress it I get the following readouts:
> 
> EVGA monitor: core = 1301mhz and never seems to go over 103% power
> GPU-Z: GPU Boost Box = 1237mhz, however on the GPU-Z live monitor again reads the core running at 1301mhz.
> 
> Which is right and what is my core actually running at boosted?
> 
> and is this a good overclock for this card?


GPUz doesnt read the clocks properly!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KFume*
> 
> OCCT, FurMark and Gaming. Is there something programs that are recommended?


Stay away from those programs; Use 3Dmark, firestrike, catzilla, Heaven, etc. and gaming of course but remember that stable clocks will be "different stable clocks" in every program you run!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Netherwind

Something weird has happened. Not sure if it's the card, or something else but here is the story:

A few days ago I swiched to 334.89 and played BF4 which froze at some point. I thought it was just the driver being buggy so I launched the game again and played for a while without any problems. Then I fired up FFXIV:ARR (which I've not played for a while) and ran it in borderless windowed. When I tabbed out and then back in the game started to stutter a lot and eventually froze. I tested this three time but each time I got the same freeze. Then I tried again in Fullscreen which worked so I thought it was a driver bug.

Today I wanted to play Borderlands 2 with a friend but again the game froze so I uninstalled the drivers using DDU and reinstalled 334.67 (which were problem free for well over a month) but got the same freeze. So I thought it was my OC (1237/7200) and played with default values. All was well for an hour until the game crashed.

I ran Valley at stock clocks to see what the hell is going on and I noticed the temps were higher than usual (80 degrees). I tried a mild OC (1247/7200) and Valley crashed after 15 seconds. I've previously been able to make a full run at 73 degrees and higher clocks/mem.

What's going on?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Netherwind*
> 
> Something weird has happened. Not sure if it's the card, or something else but here is the story:
> 
> A few days ago I swiched to 334.89 and played BF4 which froze at some point. I thought it was just the driver being buggy so I launched the game again and played for a while without any problems. Then I fired up FFXIV:ARR (which I've not played for a while) and ran it in borderless windowed. When I tabbed out and then back in the game started to stutter a lot and eventually froze. I tested this three time but each time I got the same freeze. Then I tried again in Fullscreen which worked so I thought it was a driver bug.
> 
> Today I wanted to play Borderlands 2 with a friend but again the game froze so I uninstalled the drivers using DDU and reinstalled 334.67 (which were problem free for well over a month) but got the same freeze. So I thought it was my OC (1237/7200) and played with default values. All was well for an hour until the game crashed.
> 
> I ran Valley at stock clocks to see what the hell is going on and I noticed the temps were higher than usual (80 degrees). I tried a mild OC (1247/7200) and Valley crashed after 15 seconds. I've previously been able to make a full run at 73 degrees and higher clocks/mem.
> 
> What's going on?


Air cooled or water? Assuming air by the ugly temps, have you cleared dust etc out of the cooler?


----------



## z0ki

Well I am about to purchase a card.. I'm just worried that I wont get good performance from the EVGA 780 Ti SC even in SLI?

Who can ease my mind here.. Am i wasting my money here?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Well I am about to purchase a card.. I'm just worried that I wont get good performance from the EVGA 780 Ti SC even in SLI?
> 
> Who can ease my mind here.. Am i wasting my money here?


so your worried that you wont get good performance out of 2 of the best cards on the market right now for gaming. What are your other options.

the 780 ti is the pinnacle of gaming performance right now. It's the top model. And you will have 2. Unless you need more than 3gb of vram how could performance be bad.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Netherwind*
> 
> Something weird has happened. Not sure if it's the card, or something else but here is the story:
> 
> A few days ago I swiched to 334.89 and played BF4 which froze at some point. I thought it was just the driver being buggy so I launched the game again and played for a while without any problems. Then I fired up FFXIV:ARR (which I've not played for a while) and ran it in borderless windowed. When I tabbed out and then back in the game started to stutter a lot and eventually froze. I tested this three time but each time I got the same freeze. Then I tried again in Fullscreen which worked so I thought it was a driver bug.
> 
> Today I wanted to play Borderlands 2 with a friend but again the game froze so I uninstalled the drivers using DDU and reinstalled 334.67 (which were problem free for well over a month) but got the same freeze. So I thought it was my OC (1237/7200) and played with default values. All was well for an hour until the game crashed.
> 
> I ran Valley at stock clocks to see what the hell is going on and I noticed the temps were higher than usual (80 degrees). I tried a mild OC (1247/7200) and Valley crashed after 15 seconds. I've previously been able to make a full run at 73 degrees and higher clocks/mem.
> 
> What's going on?


Something is borked! try to reinstall DX and microsoft.net framework or go back to 332.21!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Well I am about to purchase a card.. I'm just worried that I wont get good performance from the EVGA 780 Ti SC even in SLI?
> 
> Who can ease my mind here.. Am i wasting my money here?


IMO, get the Classifieds, (Voltage control up to 1.500V), water them, OC them to 1400mhz and forget about Maxwell all together!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> so your worried that you wont get good performance out of 2 of the best cards on the market right now for gaming. What are your other options.


Well, that isn't exactly what i meant.. I meant some people are saying that one 780 Ti is not that good as another? This is why im getting confused..

Some are saying ACX is better some are saying Galaxy is better (from reading on other forums)

If i get two EVGA 780 Ti's Superclocked reference design cards in SLI under water will i be able to smash anything at ultras settings on a 120hz monitor minus some AA? I'd like to get a moderate overclock on it too, but some are saying the EVGA 780 Ti Superclocked can't be overclocked much but i think it's luck of the draw

I want a good gaming experience, and i guess I need confirmation from real world users this is why im asking









If i get 2 of these will I be good to go with games on max/ultra settings and smooth gameplay?

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=193_1577&products_id=25658


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Netherwind*
> 
> Something weird has happened. Not sure if it's the card, or something else but here is the story:
> 
> A few days ago I swiched to 334.89 and played BF4 which froze at some point. I thought it was just the driver being buggy so I launched the game again and played for a while without any problems. Then I fired up FFXIV:ARR (which I've not played for a while) and ran it in borderless windowed. When I tabbed out and then back in the game started to stutter a lot and eventually froze. I tested this three time but each time I got the same freeze. Then I tried again in Fullscreen which worked so I thought it was a driver bug.
> 
> Today I wanted to play Borderlands 2 with a friend but again the game froze so I uninstalled the drivers using DDU and reinstalled 334.67 (which were problem free for well over a month) but got the same freeze. So I thought it was my OC (1237/7200) and played with default values. All was well for an hour until the game crashed.
> 
> I ran Valley at stock clocks to see what the hell is going on and I noticed the temps were higher than usual (80 degrees). I tried a mild OC (1247/7200) and Valley crashed after 15 seconds. I've previously been able to make a full run at 73 degrees and higher clocks/mem.
> 
> What's going on?


I have also gotten stuttering/complete lock-ups in BF4 ever since updating to the latest WHQL drivers. The lock-ups/freezes are not resolvable by the usual CTRL+ALT+DEL and I have to force-restart the computer. I regret ever installing the new drivers.

I haven't tried a rollback yet however.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Something is borked! try to reinstall DX and microsoft.net framework or go back to 332.21!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, get the Classifieds, (Voltage control up to 1.500V), water them, OC them to 1400mhz and forget about Maxwell all together!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Dude i would love to go for them, but I wasn't not planning on spending nearly $1k on a GPU lol! You are going to make me broke! hahaha

Though if these classifieds are as good as you say, I'm starting to think it wont hurt to be broke for a couple days

I am guessing you're talking about these correct?

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=193_1577&products_id=26978&zenid=4554f92ebab805e1a668330d57ab6720


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Dude i would love to go for them, but I wasn't not planning on spending nearly $1k on a GPU lol! You are going to make me broke! hahaha
> 
> Though if these classifieds are as good as you say, I'm starting to think it wont hurt to be broke for a couple days
> 
> I am guessing you're talking about these correct?
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=193_1577&products_id=26978&zenid=4554f92ebab805e1a668330d57ab6720


yes those are the best cards for watercooling right now in my opinion. i am sorry they are so much for you. They are $750 in the us.

Sorry about before I wasn't trying to be mean. it just sounded funny. For gaming the performance will be incredible with 2 780 ti's no matter the one you pick.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Dude i would love to go for them, but I wasn't not planning on spending nearly $1k on a GPU lol! You are going to make me broke! hahaha
> 
> Though if these classifieds are as good as you say, I'm starting to think it wont hurt to be broke for a couple days
> 
> I am guessing you're talking about these correct?
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=193_1577&products_id=26978&zenid=4554f92ebab805e1a668330d57ab6720


Exactly those! The thing is all 780Ti are voltage locked to 1,212V unless you do a hardmod (soldering a resistance on the PCB) so you are susceptible to silicon lottery if you go the reference way!
With the classys even if you get unlucky in the lottery you can always overvolt them and on top of it you have very good VRM's to withstand the current unlike the reference cards!
IMO its a win-win situation!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> yes those are the best cards for watercooling right now in my opinion. i am sorry they are so much for you. They are $750 in the us.
> 
> Sorry about before I wasn't trying to be mean. it just sounded funny. For gaming the performance will be incredible with 2 780 ti's no matter the one you pick.


Well I think im going to pick this one up today then







I'm still in the process of updating my loop so I'm going to go for one now and another later and i hope I will not have problems finding another card in 2 months..

Yeah australian prices are BS! I hate living here they charge so much tax on anything, we stand true to the most expensive country in the world









I just looked at some EK blocks for the classifieds, I'm assuming no need for full cover water blocks for this card?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Well I think im going to pick this one up today then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still in the process of updating my loop so I'm going to go for one now and another later and i hope I will not have problems finding another card in 2 months..
> 
> Yeah australian prices are BS! I hate living here they charge so much tax on anything, we stand true to the most expensive country in the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just looked at some EK blocks for the classifieds, I'm assuming no need for full cover water blocks for this card?


well the ek blocks are full cover but they don't cover the entire pcb. They actively cool the core, memory and core vrms. The only full length block is the hydrocopper. The only 2 blocks that fit are ek and hydrocoppers unless you want universal blocks.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Well I think im going to pick this one up today then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still in the process of updating my loop so I'm going to go for one now and another later and i hope I will not have problems finding another card in 2 months..
> 
> Yeah australian prices are BS! I hate living here they charge so much tax on anything, we stand true to the *most expensive country in the world*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just looked at some EK blocks for the classifieds, I'm assuming no need for full cover water blocks for this card?


Good you dont live in Brazil then, you pay over $2000 for a GTX780 and 80% of the working population gets by with $100 a month income...


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Good you dont live in Brazil then, you pay over $2000 for a GTX780 and 80% of the working population gets by with $100 a month income...


AH yes this is true! My mate and his wife moved to Brazil and they couldn't believe how expensive everything is there, though luckily he has a good job there
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> well the ek blocks are full cover but they don't cover the entire pcb. They actively cool the core, memory and core vrms. The only full length block is the hydrocopper. The only 2 blocks that fit are ek and hydrocoppers unless you want universal blocks.


So if i go with say this block http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc780-gtx-classy-nickel.html will i still get excellent cooling even though they're not covering the entire PCB? Will this effect temps and overclocking?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> AH yes this is true! My mate and his wife moved to Brazil and they couldn't believe how expensive everything is there, though luckily he has a good job there
> So if i go with say this block http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc780-gtx-classy-nickel.html will i still get excellent cooling even though they're not covering the entire PCB? Will this effect temps and overclocking?


And i eared that in NZ is even worse than in Australia, i have some cousins in Sydney!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## z0ki

well i decided for my current build im going to just get 2 780 Ti's Superclocked.. As this is primary my sim racing rig.. iRacing - pCars - Asetto Corsa etc and figured that those cards will be enough for this one.. Seeing the 780 Ti's are powerful no matter which one you get.. I just need to maintain a steady 120fps and i'll be happy

My massive 900D build that i've been planning for a few months i think i'll go with the classifieds for that build.. Just need to get my sim rig up and going asap..

I'm sure it'll be fine with the normal EVGA 780 Ti's


----------



## xaiviax

Just mentioning something I never really see mentioned:

The premium for Superclocked or anything else for that matter (In the US), is almost always regained at least in full, if not more when selling on ebay. This coming from someone who upgrades once or twice a year...


----------



## error-id10t

Don't forget Amazon, even with our crappy $$$ it's cheaper to get it from there..


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Good you dont live in Brazil then, you pay over $2000 for a GTX780 and 80% of the working population gets by with $100 a month income...


Socialism at its finest. Lol


----------



## z0ki

OK! I know my last few posts have been very indecisive (you should have lived in my brain the past 40 minutes lol) and i've bit the bullet and I'm purchasing a 780 Ti Classified! Going to get a second in a month or two at latest and will throw them both under water!

Let's hope i've made a good choice here!










Going to pick it up in an hour or so


----------



## BillyMays14

Hi,

I am running 2 reference 780 Ti's in SLI. I typically run them mildly overclocked at 106% PT, 95C Temp. 1059 Mhz Base, 1111 MHz Boost. In most games, they typically boost to a consistent and stable 1188 MHz. However, I am having problems with them boosting in some games. 3 games I'm seeing issues in are Borderlands 2, Thief, and Assassin's Creed IV. When I play those games the GPU's stay at the base 876 MHz regardless of whether or not I've overclocked them. This results in those games running at 60 fps with no activity but constantly dropping to the 40's whenever enemies or complicated environments show up. The gpu does not boost even when the FPS drops. I know temperatures and Power Target are not limiting factors either as they stay between 60-70 C and under 80% TDP.

I have tried everything, from running stock everything, removing Precision X, running in single card format, uninstalling and reinstalling drivers, setting them to maximum performance mode in Nvidia Control Panel, toggling v-sync, etc. The only thing that seems to work is manually enabling k-boost and removing it when I'm done playing. Once again, this only affects certain games. Please let me know what I can do to fix this so that they can use the power they have and ensure I run a consistent, smooth 60 FPS. I'll list my system specs below if that helps.

-2560x1440 monitor for games, 1920x1080 monitor on side for videos while playing games
-4930k, stock clocks
-RIVEBE
-16 GB Ram running stock clocks
-2x Reference 780 Ti's running in SLI
-AX 1200
-500 GB Samsung Evo
-2 TB 7200 RPM Seagate Barracuda

Any help at all would be appreciated, thank you very much!


----------



## Krulani

Is anyone in this thread using a Corsair AX860 to power 780ti's in SLI? I already have one, and I dont know if 860W is enough for 2 GPU's and a CPU, with room to overclock. Any insight? Thanks in advance.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> Is anyone in this thread using a Corsair AX860 to power 780ti's in SLI? I already have one, and I dont know if 860W is enough for 2 GPU's and a CPU, with room to overclock. Any insight? Thanks in advance.


that depends on your what cpu you have you should fill out your rig for your Sig so we can see what you have


----------



## Bradum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> Is anyone in this thread using a Corsair AX860 to power 780ti's in SLI? I already have one, and I dont know if 860W is enough for 2 GPU's and a CPU, with room to overclock. Any insight? Thanks in advance.


With 2 OC'd 780 Ti cards you'd definitely be pushing the upper limits of an 860W PSU. I'd probably go for a 1000W to be a little safer.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillyMays14*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I am running 2 reference 780 Ti's in SLI. I typically run them mildly overclocked at 106% PT, 95C Temp. 1059 Mhz Base, 1111 MHz Boost. In most games, they typically boost to a consistent and stable 1188 MHz. However, I am having problems with them boosting in some games. 3 games I'm seeing issues in are Borderlands 2, Thief, and Assassin's Creed IV. When I play those games the GPU's stay at the base 876 MHz regardless of whether or not I've overclocked them. This results in those games running at 60 fps with no activity but constantly dropping to the 40's whenever enemies or complicated environments show up. The gpu does not boost even when the FPS drops. I know temperatures and Power Target are not limiting factors either as they stay between 60-70 C and under 80% TDP.
> 
> I have tried everything, from running stock everything, removing Precision X, running in single card format, uninstalling and reinstalling drivers, setting them to maximum performance mode in Nvidia Control Panel, toggling v-sync, etc. The only thing that seems to work is manually enabling k-boost and removing it when I'm done playing. Once again, this only affects certain games. Please let me know what I can do to fix this so that they can use the power they have and ensure I run a consistent, smooth 60 FPS. I'll list my system specs below if that helps.
> 
> -2560x1440 monitor for games, 1920x1080 monitor on side for videos while playing games
> -4930k, stock clocks
> -RIVEBE
> -16 GB Ram running stock clocks
> -2x Reference 780 Ti's running in SLI
> -AX 1200
> -500 GB Samsung Evo
> -2 TB 7200 RPM Seagate Barracuda
> 
> Any help at all would be appreciated, thank you very much!


I wouldn't be so sure about the power target to be honest. At the very least, flash skyn3t's relevant BIOS and see if that helps the situation.


----------



## Bradum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I wouldn't be so sure about the power target to be honest. At the very least, flash skyn3t's relevant BIOS and see if that helps the situation.


Completely unrelated.. but I'm super jelly of your system. It's like the slightly more talented big brother of my system.


----------



## VSG

lol I just saw your rig and it does seem like our rigs are related


----------



## BillyMays14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I wouldn't be so sure about the power target to be honest. At the very least, flash skyn3t's relevant BIOS and see if that helps the situation.


Sorry, forgot to mention that I tried that as well and it didn't really help. Not sure why it's only affected in certain games too. Thank you for the suggestion though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradum*
> 
> Completely unrelated.. but I'm super jelly of your system. It's like the slightly more talented big brother of my system.


Thanks! Your build is pretty sick, how's the Kingpin treating you?


----------



## Bradum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillyMays14*
> 
> Sorry, forgot to mention that I tried that as well and it didn't really help. Not sure why it's only affected in certain games too. Thank you for the suggestion though.
> Thanks! Your build is pretty sick, how's the Kingpin treating you?


I actually don't have it yet. Wasn't able to find it available until yesterday. Shipped out today. I'm also adding a custom liquid loop in the next month. Just working out what parts I'm going to get and how I'm going to set it up.

But yes, I'm quite proud of my system. Really wish I had dat Dominator Platinum though.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillyMays14*
> 
> Sorry, forgot to mention that I tried that as well and it didn't really help. Not sure why it's only affected in certain games too. Thank you for the suggestion though.


Tried overvolting to 1.212V while having raised the power limit to max? I honestly can't think of anything else that can help out.


----------



## z0ki

Add me to the club!


----------



## Neo Zuko

bottle full of bub.


----------



## otee

I've got a Reference Design 780 Ti "Superclocked" from EVGA (No ACX), do I still only use the custom BIOS for the reference cards?


----------



## Brandonsmule20

Does anybody whether the Skyn3t BIOS mods are interchangeable between brands? I have 2 Asus 780 Ti's running the Skyn3t BIOS, but I bought another one today, except this was in an EVGA model. It's not SSC or Classified, just the normal design, so would I be able to technically run the Asus Skyn3t BIOS mod on it?

The EVGA is *80.80.34.00.80* while my Asus' are *80.80.30.00.01*. I can't seem to find the Skyn3t BIOS for the non-Classy or non-SSC EVGA model. So if anybody could point me in the right direction, I would be very grateful.

Thanks!

_P.S. All of my GPUs are the Nvidia reference design, if that makes the slightest difference._


----------



## z0ki

How hard is it to change to a water block on the ti classified? Can't find any videos with a block on it. Is it cause it hasn't been out long? Would like to see the procedure before I do it as I've not done it before but it seems to be a little different from what I read from a user on Linus Tech tips forum.


----------



## z0ki

Who here has a 780 TI Classy with a waterblock and backplate on that you can share some pictures so i can take a look?

Kind of bummed it doesn't cover the whole PCB, but i'd like to see how it looks with both on though


----------



## Chobbit

Deleted (duplicated post, sorry pressed refresh and resent)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brandonsmule20*
> 
> Does anybody whether the Skyn3t BIOS mods are interchangeable between brands? I have 2 Asus 780 Ti's running the Skyn3t BIOS, but I bought another one today, except this was in an EVGA model. It's not SSC or Classified, just the normal design, so would I be able to technically run the Asus Skyn3t BIOS mod on it?
> 
> The EVGA is *80.80.34.00.80* while my Asus' are *80.80.30.00.01*. I can't seem to find the Skyn3t BIOS for the non-Classy or non-SSC EVGA model. So if anybody could point me in the right direction, I would be very grateful.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> _P.S. All of my GPUs are the Nvidia reference design, if that makes the slightest difference._


For your EVGA:

GTX 780Ti Reference model
*80.80.30.00.80*
*skyn3t-Ti-vBios*

You have EZ3flash in my SIG as well my flash guide!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> How hard is it to change to a water block on the ti classified? Can't find any videos with a block on it. Is it cause it hasn't been out long? Would like to see the procedure before I do it as I've not done it before but it seems to be a little different from what I read from a user on Linus Tech tips forum.


Not a video but its enough IMO as the waterblock is the same for 780/780Ti:
http://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109868492.pdf









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Chobbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> EVGA monitor: core = 1301mhz and never seems to go over 103% power
> GPU-Z: GPU Boost Box = 1237mhz, however on the GPU-Z live monitor again reads the core running at 1301mhz.
> 
> GPUz doesnt read the clocks properly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


So does that mean the EVGA live monitor reading is correct and its running at 1301mhz? or is there a definitive program to get the actually core speed reading?

If it is running 1301mhz and passes more various benches I will be happy as I've looked into it and that's a very decent OC on air and although it can be pushed further with new bios and more voltage it still runs cool and quiet at this OC which is something else I prefer.

Thanks


----------



## Brandonsmule20

Thanks a ton!


----------



## Brandonsmule20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> For your EVGA:
> 
> GTX 780Ti Reference model
> *80.80.30.00.80*
> *skyn3t-Ti-vBios*
> 
> You have EZ3flash in my SIG as well my flash guide!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Hmm...is it a particular issue that I get *"WARNING: Firmware image PCI Subsystem ID (3842.2883) does not match adapter PCI Subsystem ID (3842.2881)* when trying to flash to my EVGA?

I don't recall having this error when I flashed my Asus'. =/


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chobbit*
> 
> So does that mean the EVGA live monitor reading is correct and its running at 1301mhz? or is there a definitive program to get the actually core speed reading?
> 
> If it is running 1301mhz and passes more various benches I will be happy as I've looked into it and that's a very decent OC on air and although it can be pushed further with new bios and more voltage it still runs cool and quiet at this OC which is something else I prefer.
> 
> Thanks


PX is based on riva tuner (like AB, same base but different development), It monitors real-time clocks straight from the chip!








Boost affects the real readings in stock bios, with *skyn3t's bios* that doesnt happen!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brandonsmule20*
> 
> Thanks a ton!












Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brandonsmule20*
> 
> Hmm...is it a particular issue that I get *"WARNING: Firmware image PCI Subsystem ID (3842.2883) does not match adapter PCI Subsystem ID (3842.2881)* when trying to flash to my EVGA?
> 
> I don't recall having this error when I flashed my Asus'. =/


Are you flashing the ASUS or the EVGA?


----------



## Brandonsmule20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Are you flashing the ASUS or the EVGA?


Single GPU flash and selected my EVGA. I double checked the adapter in GPU-Z as well. =/


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brandonsmule20*
> 
> Single GPU flash and selected my EVGA. I double checked the adapter in GPU-Z as well. =/


Just press "Y' and "Y'









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Brandonsmule20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Just press "Y' and "Y'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Well...that seems simple enough. Haha

Thank you once again!


----------



## BillyMays14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Tried overvolting to 1.212V while having raised the power limit to max? I honestly can't think of anything else that can help out.


Yeah it's fully overvolted. I tried again and re-flashed. It's much better but I'm still having the same problem where these games will ignore my overclock and only run at the base clock speed of 1046 MHz while other games are running at ~1200 MHz with my overclock. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillyMays14*
> 
> Yeah it's fully overvolted. I tried again and re-flashed. It's much better but I'm still having the same problem where these games will ignore my overclock and only run at the base clock speed of 1046 MHz while other games are running at ~1200 MHz with my overclock. Thanks for all your help.


Is your gpu usage low?

For me, Hitman doesn't like SLI very much. Gpu use drops and because of that, so will the clocks.


----------



## Silent Scone

Not sure if it's related but I've been using the Skynet BIOS on and off flashing back to the stock BIOS, but occasionally on post or reboot I will receive Q code B2. Till I cut power completely and then it will post fine.

Might be totally unrelated as have been having a few issues with a USB mouse that will stop working till you either replug it in, or cut power to the rig. But either way theres no display signal when it occurs. Just one of those niggling things.


----------



## h2spartan

So the fijipoly thermal pads came in but from initial appearances the stuff looks rather thin. I know it is 0.5 and thinner is usually better but I am worried about the stuff making complete contact with the memory. I haven't taken my reference cooler off but I remember from having put it on the first time the EVGA thermal pads seemed a little thicker.

Strangely enough, every where I have looked said 0.5 was the correct thickness for EVGA graphics cards. Any one know if this is the correct thermal pad size for the reference cooler or if I should be fine using the 0.5?


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> So the fijipoly thermal pads came in but from initial appearances the stuff looks rather thin. I know it is 0.5 and thinner is usually better but I am worried about the stuff making complete contact with the memory. I haven't taken my reference cooler off but I remember from having put it on the first time the EVGA thermal pads seemed a little thicker.
> 
> Strangely enough, every where I have looked said 0.5 was the correct thickness for EVGA graphics cards. Any one know if this is the correct thermal pad size for the reference cooler or if I should be fine using the 0.5?


You should be fine, and of course you could always add a little bit of thermal paste on top of the pads (yes that works AND adds a little thickness)


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> You should be fine, and of course you could always add a little bit of thermal paste on top of the pads (yes that works AND adds a little thickness)


Thanks! That's a great idea. I'm loving this gelid paste so I would have no problem with using more of it.









but I wonder, if need be, could I double up on the pads too?


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

This may be a silly question, but better safe than sorry.

I finished my build earlier today, just didn't have time to install drivers before leaving for work. I could flash the skyn3t bios before I even install drivers, couldn't I?


----------



## Netherwind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Air cooled or water? Assuming air by the ugly temps, have you cleared dust etc out of the cooler?


Air cooled. I've seen many people here with the same card talking about 1250-1280 on air.
No dust present since the card is brand new (5-6 weeks old).
I got a Define R4 so very little dust should accumulate inside the case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Something is borked! try to reinstall DX and microsoft.net framework or go back to 332.21!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, get the Classifieds, (Voltage control up to 1.500V), water them, OC them to 1400mhz and forget about Maxwell all together!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Any idea on how do reinstall DX and .Net on a Win8.1 machine? :s
Hehe going to Classy on water seems very expensive







If I'm lucky I'd get 622€ for my card and a classy is 720€ something in EVGA shop. And I have no idea how much water costs.

Ed, do you know if graphics card performance can degrade over time? I've run my card on stock BIOS and stock voltages (1,625) all the time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I have also gotten stuttering/complete lock-ups in BF4 ever since updating to the latest WHQL drivers. The lock-ups/freezes are not resolvable by the usual CTRL+ALT+DEL and I have to force-restart the computer. I regret ever installing the new drivers.
> 
> I haven't tried a rollback yet however.


Yea those drivers were really nasty! Im starting to wonder if the anti-vir I got messed up the driver installation.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Thanks! That's a great idea. I'm loving this gelid paste so I would have no problem with using more of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I wonder, if need be, could I double up on the pads too?


Yes you could double up, that's exactly what I did on my card.
I use 2 layers of 1mm thickness thermal pads between the BACKside of my card at the vrm area to make contact with the EK backplate








That way the backplate also 'sucks' out heat from the vrm area, in addition to having the 'front' of the card watercooled















And you could also use a little thermal paste between the pads, although they are sticky enough by themselves.


----------



## Ajay57

As a constant reader of this Thread over the last few weeks now, i still feel that i could not Flash my GPU'S to the skyn3t Bios.

Due to my total lack of how to do this and the fear that i could end up Bricking my 780 TI's.

Yes i have downloaded the Advice and the Bios as well, but that is as far as i have got to.

What's the point to this post, is do you take the risk with £1200.00 worth of kit?

If you have no idea what you are trying to do??

Respectfully,

AJ.


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

if i was to purchase another 780 Ti, could i just buy a reference cooler EVGA SC, instead of buying another ACX cooler as the other 2 i have are ACX cooler versions underwater, im sure they'll work fine, but will the vios be different and need to be different for the Reference cooler version? if so i'll just buy another ACX for simplicity.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Yes you could double up, that's exactly what I did on my card.
> I use 2 layers of 1mm thickness thermal pads between the BACKside of my card at the vrm area to make contact with the EK backplate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That way the backplate also 'sucks' out heat from the vrm area, in addition to having the 'front' of the card watercooled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you could also use a little thermal paste between the pads, although they are sticky enough by themselves.


Thank you! +1 rep


----------



## Bradum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiNoDuKEz*
> 
> if i was to purchase another 780 Ti, could i just buy a reference cooler EVGA SC, instead of buying another ACX cooler as the other 2 i have are ACX cooler versions underwater, im sure they'll work fine, but will the vios be different and need to be different for the Reference cooler version? if so i'll just buy another ACX for simplicity.


Yes, a reference 780 Ti would work in SLI with the EVGA ACX versions, and yes, the reference card would need the reference bios.


----------



## Kold

Does anyone know which OS is best for benchmarking in Fire Strike? From what I see on the top 100, majority of the top scores are 8.1 with classic windows enabled?

Also, is there any data on which driver currently seems to give the best results too? I looked again at the top 100 and I see a lot of 331.82.

Lastly, is there anything else I can do to increase my scores besides setting my theme to classic windows?

Thanks.


----------



## Hurtlock3r

Wheres the best guide for overclocking a 780ti? Im new to PC's so any help would be appreciated.








This is my setup if thats important.


----------



## Bradum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hurtlock3r*
> 
> Wheres the best guide for overclocking a 780ti? Im new to PC's so any help would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my setup if thats important.


I hope those aren't AF120s on the top. That rad is super dense and AF120s are designed for unrestricted air flow. You want SP120s for the rad... Or even better you could get Phobya NB-eLoop Bionic fans.

If they are SP120s then disregard.


----------



## Hurtlock3r

Lol oups, they're Af120's


----------



## EcksTeaSea

This is gonna be a dumb question, but I have the 780 ti super clocked with the acx cooler and plan to sli. Should I pick up another one with acx or just blower in this case?


----------



## z0ki

Gonna start doing some overclocking (just mild ones before i get my blocks) What's best? Do increments of the Core Clock first till stable then do memory clock till stable?


----------



## VSG

Pretty much! Get the appropriate skyn3t bios first and raise them volts and power target first though.


----------



## z0ki

Ok sweet cheers mate..

Might flash it and tinker this weekend


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

is there any reason to not run power target at max? aka 200 %


----------



## wstanci3

^Nope. You will never use all 200% power anyway. Max it.


----------



## Bradum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EcksTeaSea*
> 
> This is gonna be a dumb question, but I have the 780 ti super clocked with the acx cooler and plan to sli. Should I pick up another one with acx or just blower in this case?


As long as it's another 780 Ti you'll be able to SLI. IMO, definitely don't go with a Superclocked again... You're just going to pay extra for a slightly higher clock speed which would take 10 seconds to do yourself on a non SC card. Unless you plan to do major overclocking, the reference card should do you just fine.


----------



## fredocini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradum*
> 
> As long as it's another 780 Ti you'll be able to SLI. IMO, definitely don't go with a Superclocked again... You're just going to pay extra for a slightly higher clock speed which would take 10 seconds to do yourself on a non SC card. Unless you plan to do major overclocking, the reference card should do you just fine.


that is, unless you can find one for the same price of course


----------



## wfor1pilot

Did MSI stop producing the GTX 780ti Gaming; I just decided to upgrade and can't seem to find them anywhere other then "over priced & from China" on ebay. They no longer have them available on newegg or Microcenter !?!


----------



## Kold

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=8857308&SRCCODE=WEBGOOPA&cm_mmc_o=mH4CjC7BBTkwCjCV1-CjCE&gclid=CJybi82X7rwCFe87MgodwGUAuQ

http://www.amazon.com/MSI-GTX-780Ti-GAMING-3G/dp/B00HPS4B3M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1393568659&sr=8-1&keywords=msi+780+ti+gaming

That's a great deal at TigerDirect


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoOkiE FTW*
> 
> This may be a silly question, but better safe than sorry.
> 
> I finished my build earlier today, just didn't have time to install drivers before leaving for work. I could flash the skyn3t bios before I even install drivers, couldn't I?


When I flashed my card, I had to re-install the drivers anyway so I would think you should be fine....


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> When I flashed my card, I had to re-install the drivers anyway so I would think you should be fine....


I had went ahead and installed drivers, but it seemed to work fine for me. Thanks though.


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Well I managed 1175MHz (+129) GPU and 1764MHz (+29) memory on my cards. Not sure if I'll even bother watercooling this system now. Heat was not the limiting factor on neither my CPU or my GPUs.


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoOkiE FTW*
> 
> Well I managed 1175MHz (+129) GPU and 1764MHz (+29) memory on my cards. Not sure if I'll even bother watercooling this system now. Heat was not the limiting factor on neither my CPU or my GPUs.


What voltage are you at?


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> What voltage are you at?


I just had PrecisionX set to 200%. I knew it would crash before it ever got there. HWInfo was saying it was hitting 1.025v.


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoOkiE FTW*
> 
> I just had PrecisionX set to 200%. I knew it would crash before it ever got there. HWInfo was saying it was hitting 1.025v.


I haven't used Precision X (I use Afterburner) but there should be a slider to increase the voltage, with Skyn3t's bios you should get the full 1.212v which ought to get you over 1200MHz....


----------



## rquinn19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> Did MSI stop producing the GTX 780ti Gaming; I just decided to upgrade and can't seem to find them anywhere other then "over priced & from China" on ebay. They no longer have them available on newegg or Microcenter !?!


My MC has 3 in stock.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> Does anyone know which OS is best for benchmarking in Fire Strike? From what I see on the top 100, majority of the top scores are 8.1 with classic windows enabled?
> 
> Also, is there any data on which driver currently seems to give the best results too? I looked again at the top 100 and I see a lot of 331.82.
> 
> Lastly, is there anything else I can do to increase my scores besides setting my theme to classic windows?
> 
> Thanks.


I can't explain why but 8.1 was the worst for me benchmarking.

I went right from win 7 to 8.1 and then spent a week trying to figure out why my scores dropped. Updating motherboard bios, playing with settings etc.

Finally decided to reinstall windows. So I reinstalled windows 8 and didn't do the 8.1 update. Boom, scores were back to win 7 levels.

Of course, I figured I did something wrong the first time so I downloaded the 8.1 update. Boom scores fell again.

At this point I'm still figuring it's something I'm doing. So I grab my backup ssd and load win 8 on it to test. Scores fine, update to 8.1 scores drop.

Perhaps it has something to do with updating to 8.1 but I don't know. Been running win 8 without the update since then.


----------



## Bradum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoOkiE FTW*
> 
> Well I managed 1175MHz (+129) GPU and 1764MHz (+29) memory on my cards. Not sure if I'll even bother watercooling this system now. Heat was not the limiting factor on neither my CPU or my GPUs.


I've never used PrecisionX, so I'm not sure which sliders it gives you. You can only get to 1175 because you haven't increased the voltage of the card. A lot of people here use Afterburner, but I prefer GPU Tweak because it doesn't work in offsets, just the straight voltages and clock speeds. If you turn the voltage up to 1.212v you should be able to get over 1200MHz on your core easy. I have mine stable at 1290MHz, but I think that's a little higher than normal for a reference card.


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> I haven't used Precision X (I use Afterburner) but there should be a slider to increase the voltage, with Skyn3t's bios you should get the full 1.212v which ought to get you over 1200MHz....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradum*
> 
> I've never used PrecisionX, so I'm not sure which sliders it gives you. You can only get to 1175 because you haven't increased the voltage of the card. A lot of people here use Afterburner, but I prefer GPU Tweak because it doesn't work in offsets, just the straight voltages and clock speeds. If you turn the voltage up to 1.212v you should be able to get over 1200MHz on your core easy. I have mine stable at 1290MHz, but I think that's a little higher than normal for a reference card.


Thanks guys. I'll give her a go. I was admittedly a little disappointed lol so I'll give it another shot. There is a way to manually set the voltage in PrecisionX.


----------



## Bradum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoOkiE FTW*
> 
> Thanks guys. I'll give her a go. I was admittedly a little disappointed lol so I'll give it another shot. There is a way to manually set the voltage in PrecisionX.


Good stuff. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Doing much better now. Up to 1215 so far.


----------



## jezzer

Wich bios from the list is needed for an MSI card with reference cooler?
The reference one or the MSI one?

Thanks


----------



## VSG

Reference one


----------



## jezzer

ok thank you


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Well looks like I topped out at 1215. Crashed past that with the voltage maxed out. Was actually able to back the voltage off to 1.162v. Fans have to run about 80-85%, but I game with headphones on so no biggie. Thank you guys again for pointing out the voltage oversight.


----------



## Bradum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoOkiE FTW*
> 
> Well looks like I topped out at 1215. Crashed past that with the voltage maxed out. Was actually able to back the voltage off to 1.162v. Fans have to run about 80-85%, but I game with headphones on so no biggie. Thank you guys again for pointing out the voltage oversight.


Out of curiosity, what are other people getting to with their reference cards? I feel like I got real lucky when I got my reference card.


----------



## Stein357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> Is anyone in this thread using a Corsair AX860 to power 780ti's in SLI? I already have one, and I dont know if 860W is enough for 2 GPU's and a CPU, with room to overclock. Any insight? Thanks in advance.


I'm running an over clocked 4770K and 780 Ti's in SLI on an AX860.

Read this post from CorsairGeorge about power draw:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1401102/corsair-350d-owners-club/2000_100#post_21582013


----------



## deafboy

I've hit 600w at 1.3v on the GPU... So all depends what volts you're running but 860 is good for reference setups.


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

I'm running an ax860i with my setup. Haven't had any problems.


----------



## Ajay57

This is my run in SLI seems to work OK, and today i added the EZ PIN MOLEX Cable to the Motherboard that supply's power to the PCI-E Slots.

From what i am seeing here is a increase in scores, could be a coincidence, but i would put it down to the extra power available for the GPU's in SLI.





Regards,

AJ.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> I've hit 600w at 1.3v on the GPU... So all depends what volts you're running but 860 is good for reference setups.


Yup

3970x with 1.45v and Titan with 1.24v on a Corsair ax760, boom shutdown under 3dmark load. 3970x with 1.575v and Titan with 1.37 load on an Antec HCP-850 Platinum running 3dmark, boom, shut down.

Running a 3970x with 1.6v and a Titan with 1.5v on an EVGA 1300w G2, no shut down, new high score! LoL.


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stein357*
> 
> I'm running an over clocked 4770K and 780 Ti's in SLI on an AX860.
> 
> Read this post from CorsairGeorge about power draw:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1401102/corsair-350d-owners-club/2000_100#post_21582013


Interesting, I'm hoping to SLI my Ti in a couple of months, so I was already looking to upgrade my psu. Initially I was looking at a Cooler Master V850, but after reading posts in this thread I was starting to think I should save up some more for a Cooler Master V1000. Now I'm not so sure. The rig in my sig (gpu @ 1259MHz) draws up to 450W at the wall during BF4 MP according to my Kill-a-Watt, so I think I could be borderline with an 850W psu, although in most reviews they say that this Cooler Master is actually a Platinum rating for efficiency....


----------



## Snyderman34

Couple questions. One, which BIOS do I need if I want to flash my EVGA 780 Ti SC with the skyn3t BIOS (I'm assuming it's the GTX 780 EVGA SC ACX)? Second, can the Ti run 4 monitors? Looking at grabbing 3 1080p monitors for Surround, but want to keep my Auria 1440p mounted over them as a aux/video/console monitor


----------



## Rayleyne

Been thinking of getting a 780 TI classy but i keep hearing that these cards are voltage locked, Can anyone confirm?

It'd be a waste to watercool something if it's voltage locked.


----------



## wstanci3

780Ti Classy is not voltage locked. Reference Ti's however, are.


----------



## Rayleyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> 780Ti Classy is not voltage locked. Reference Ti's however, are.


Good to know, And is there a 780ti lightning?


----------



## wstanci3

There is, but there was only a certain amount made and given to select people. Not for retail. MSI got in trouble with Nvidia, so they are paying for it.


----------



## Rayleyne

Well that's stupid, Guess classy it is.


----------



## Kold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> There is, but there was only a certain amount made and given to select people. Not for retail. MSI got in trouble with Nvidia, so they are paying for it.


Why did they get in trouble?


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> Why did they get in trouble?


MSI was trying to bypass Nvidia Greenlight on the 780 Lightning / 780Ti Lightning.


----------



## Kold

Oh okay, but the Classified can bypass it?


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> Oh okay, but the Classified can bypass it?


EVGA works exclusively with Nvidia, so they are given some breathing room.


----------



## Kold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> EVGA works exclusively with Nvidia, so they are given some breathing room.


Ah, okay. What about Galaxy with their Hall of Fame cards? Are they voltage locked?


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> Ah, okay. What about Galaxy with their Hall of Fame cards? Are they voltage locked?


HoF cards are nonreference designs. Out of the box, they are locked to 1.21v, but are capable of going beyond stock volts with a 3rd party bios and voltage tool.
780Ti reference has a pesky voltage regulator, IIRC, that completely denies any chance of going beyond stock volts, without hard modding it.
And to add to that, 780 Lightning and 780Ti Lightning are capable of going beyond stock volts, just not out of the box. The 780Ti ref is simply incapable of doing so.


----------



## VSG

I didn't know that the HOF cards can go above 1. 212v, are you sure?


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I didn't know that the HOF cards can go above 1. 212v, are you sure?


Did the 780 HOF not go above 1.21v...?








I have seen so many different models, I am not sure anymore. I remember Skyn3t making a bios for it...


----------



## VSG

The 780s were not as bad to crack voltage control on as the 780Ti.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> Did the 780 HOF not go above 1.21v...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen so many different models, I am not sure anymore. I remember Skyn3t making a bios for it...


Haven't seen any monster HOF 780 TI around here in the benchies. Probably can't get over 1.21v.


----------



## Kold

Speaking of HOF, where is the 780 Ti HOF??


----------



## Mike813

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/u4b95/

just did a litttle overclocking

add me to the list please









EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

No 780 TI HOF?

Why the heck not?









Too bad about the Lightning 780 tI not being retail...


----------



## wstanci3

Yeah, it is a shame. I really was looking forward to some nonreference Tis to compete with Classies. Ti Lightning with its ugly yellow shroud, HoF with its... white.
Then again, anyone who grabs those cards with any sense is going to rip that heatsink off and put a proper block on it anyway.
Oh well, Ti Classy until 880!


----------



## mercinator16

Im only getting 1.187v in Afterburner beta 18, is this normal?

Also, is Tomb Raider normally stubborn with any amount of overclocking? Any amount of clock increase I enable is rejected by it.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> HoF cards are nonreference designs. Out of the box, they are locked to 1.21v, but are capable of going beyond stock volts with a 3rd party bios and voltage tool.
> 780Ti reference has a pesky voltage regulator, IIRC, that completely denies any chance of going beyond stock volts, without hard modding it.
> And to add to that, 780 Lightning and 780Ti Lightning are capable of going beyond stock volts, just not out of the box. The 780Ti ref is simply incapable of doing so.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> Yeah, it is a shame. I really was looking forward to some nonreference Tis to compete with Classies. Ti Lightning with its ugly yellow shroud, HoF with its... white.
> Then again, anyone who grabs those cards with any sense is going to rip that heatsink off and put a proper block on it anyway.
> Oh well, Ti Classy until 880!


780HOF are/were voltage lock like any reference card to 1,212V, what they had was a "special" voltage regulation that supplied and maintained the current steady so it could OC higher with less voltage,(_some cards_ that were sent to _some reviewers_ were able to go +1300mhz with 1,212V...







)
780Ti buck controller is the same as the Titan/780 with a variation when the VRM phases were increased to 8 from 6 (NCP4206 and NCP4208 from ON semiconductor) the "pesky" business was from nvidia that with the new PMW design interfered with the volt mod, rendering the voltage unlock uneffective!








IMHO with 780Ti SLI Classified you will pass on Maxwell (880 or whatever they want to call it), as you have the potential to wait for Volta W/Denver on board, that will be the REAL upgrade as i see it along with X99!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Well I don't think Sleeping Dogs likes my cards overclocked. At all. Lol.


----------



## mercinator16

Is there an issue with afterburner and 780 ti?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercinator16*
> 
> Is there an issue with afterburner and 780 ti?


Yes and no...
It doesnt support properly the 780Ti as its not a reference card like the 780 but for 50% of the users it works quite well, for the other 50% they just use PX!








So, take your pick and join the lines!








Now, i have a challenge for you: Fill your SIG with your RIG, *it helps US to help YOU!*








You have a link in my SIG!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## mercinator16

So AB only supports up to 1.187v, while PX allows up to 1.212v?


----------



## fredocini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercinator16*
> 
> Im only getting 1.187v in Afterburner beta 18, is this normal?
> 
> Also, is Tomb Raider normally stubborn with any amount of overclocking? Any amount of clock increase I enable is rejected by it.


i find that tom raider is a great benchmark for finding a stable voltage for oc. Although, sometimes I feel that it might be the game the buggy itself. As soon as I run the bench for TR multiple times without black lines or crashes every single one of my games are stable with my oc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mercinator16

I am confused, Is the stock MSI Gaming bios limited to 1.187 or is there something wrong here?


----------



## fredocini

have you tried using precision x?


----------



## mercinator16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> have you tried using precision x?


I just switched back to PX but when I try overvolting it stays at 1.187v.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercinator16*
> 
> I just switched back to PX but when I try overvolting it stays at 1.187v.


What does GPU-z say??


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercinator16*
> 
> I am confused, Is the stock MSI Gaming bios limited to 1.187 or is there something wrong here?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercinator16*
> 
> I just switched back to PX but when I try overvolting it stays at 1.187v.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> What does GPU-z say??


Its the way the bios/drivers/PMW handle the voltage through LLC behavior: 1.212V - *0.025* = 1.187V
The program (game, bench, etc) loads the card, bios sets P00 power profile and drivers voltage limiter sets the voltage to 1,187V, then LLC control varies the power load with voltage variation of 0.025V (with an extra 0.006V variation but you will never see it going over 1,212V as the drivers (locked to 1,212V) will not report it to any monitoring program, but it will, just fire up a MultiMeter and check the voltage in the card!







), if the load drops enough to set a lower P-state is will drop clocks and then voltage after a few seconds to accommodate the new P- state!
To force 1,212V you have to flash skyn3t's bios and give it max voltage with AB, if it doesnt report the voltage input, use PX with K-boost!
If all fails try the LLC hack, some had results with it!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

Anybody here know if its O.K. to use liquid pro on a reference 780 ti??


----------



## VindalooJim

Hello, is coil whine a common issue with the 780Ti Classy? I have just built a new rig (Red Dwarf) and I am getting a lot of coil whine from the classy.
I am trying to figure out if it is the card or if it is my PSU causing the card to have coil whine. My PSU is an AX860 which was an replacement (brand new/sealed) PSU Corsair sent me as a replacement for my AX850 that blew in my old rig.

I know the Seasonics are known for coil whine- my HX750 in the missus's rig has it too but only when the computer is turned off/ on standby. I had to disable power on by PCI-E to get rid of the HX750 coil whine.

Any ideas of what I can try to get rid of the coil whine before I RMA the Classy and/ or PSU?

EDIT: Also, while idling at desktop with no apps or programs in the background running, runs at full clock speed which ramps the fans up then it gradually clocks back down. Should I RMA?


----------



## mercinator16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Its the way the bios/drivers/PMW handle the voltage through LLC behavior: 1.212V - *0.025* = 1.187V
> The program (game, bench, etc) loads the card, bios sets P00 power profile and drivers voltage limiter sets the voltage to 1,187V, then LLC control varies the power load with voltage variation of 0.025V (with an extra 0.006V variation but you will never see it going over 1,212V as the drivers (locked to 1,212V) will not report it to any monitoring program, but it will, just fire up a MultiMeter and check the voltage in the card!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), if the load drops enough to set a lower P-state is will drop clocks and then voltage after a few seconds to accommodate the new P- state!
> To force 1,212V you have to flash skyn3t's bios and give it max voltage with AB, if it doesnt report the voltage input, use PX with K-boost!
> If all fails try the LLC hack, some had results with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


The thing is that when I'm using AB with skynets bios it doesn't go above 1.187 ever, but with PX it does. Why does gpuz report max clock to be at 1246 MHz when I'm only at 1206, and the default sometimes only runs at 1006 MHz instead of the 1046 MHz that was specified. What is the difference between the 80.30 bios and the 80.34 that comes on the gaming edition, is there a chance that a modded version of that would be released?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Hello, is coil whine a common issue with the 780Ti Classy? I have just built a new rig (Red Dwarf) and I am getting a lot of coil whine from the classy.
> I am trying to figure out if it is the card or if it is my PSU causing the card to have coil whine. My PSU is an AX860 which was an replacement (brand new/sealed) PSU Corsair sent me as a replacement for my AX850 that blew in my old rig.
> 
> I know the Seasonics are known for coil whine- my HX750 in the missus's rig has it too but only when the computer is turned off/ on standby. I had to disable power on by PCI-E to get rid of the HX750 coil whine.
> 
> Any ideas of what I can try to get rid of the coil whine before I RMA the Classy and/ or PSU?
> 
> EDIT: Also, while idling at desktop with no apps or programs in the background running, runs at full clock speed which ramps the fans up then it gradually clocks back down. Should I RMA?


Wait for the EVGA SuperNova G2 750/850 watts will also be way better then the AX760/860


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Wait for the EVGA SuperNova G2 750/850 watts will also be way better then the AX760/860


Listen to him, he knows his stuff.


----------



## Neo Zuko

Does that include the AX760i AX850i?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> Does that include the AX760i AX850i?


In ripple yes in efficiency its about 1% less and less then 0,5% worse voltage regulation

But the G2/P2 are fra cheaper so yes overall AX760i/860i are a tiny better but at a much higher price

So they are not worth that much extra for such tiny amounts


----------



## Agent-A01

Voltage Control for 780Tis.

Serial Interface Voltage (0xDD)

With this, you can use an offset voltage to increase voltage up to 200mv, or .02v.
For example, say your load voltage is 1.150v.. You can add a maximum of 200mv to get 1.350v. The benefit of using this is the card will drop to an idle voltage, instead of being a constant 1.350v if you were to set it in MSI AB. Any voltage other than auto set in MSI AB will be static.

If you force 1.212v under load, you will have a maxiumum of 1.4~volts

Each step is + 6.25mv.

exchange XX for one of the following.

Possible values range from 00-1F

00 = No voltage added
Note: if you set to 00, the voltage you set in MSI AB will be what you get.
For example, 1.3v set =s 1.3v. For default it adds +18.75mv, this is why it would read 1.319v normally.

00 = +0mv
03 = +18.75mv ( Default)
08 = +49.6mv
10 = + 100mv
18= + 149.6mv
1F = + 200mv (max)

Note: Offset voltage also offsets idle voltage.. But idling at 1.0v is better than 1.3v ofc.

Command is msiafterburner.exe /wi3,20,DD,XX
where XX is the value want to set from above.


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

Well i just ordered another 780 Ti, and waterblock, tri-sli here i come









hopefully my Ax1200i should be enough


----------



## LivingChampion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiNoDuKEz*
> 
> Well i just ordered another 780 Ti, and waterblock, tri-sli here i come
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully my Ax1200i should be enough


Don't forget to post some pictures when your project is complete


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Voltage Control for 780Tis.
> 
> Serial Interface Voltage (0xDD)
> 
> With this, you can use an offset voltage to increase voltage up to 200mv, or .02v.
> For example, say your load voltage is 1.150v.. You can add a maximum of 200mv to get 1.350v. The benefit of using this is the card will drop to an idle voltage, instead of being a constant 1.350v if you were to set it in MSI AB. Any voltage other than auto set in MSI AB will be static.
> 
> If you force 1.212v under load, you will have a maxiumum of 1.4~volts
> 
> Each step is + 6.25mv.
> 
> exchange XX for one of the following.
> 
> Possible values range from 00-1F
> 
> 00 = No voltage added
> Note: if you set to 00, the voltage you set in MSI AB will be what you get.
> For example, 1.3v set =s 1.3v. For default it adds +18.75mv, this is why it would read 1.319v normally.
> 
> 00 = +0mv
> 03 = +18.75mv ( Default)
> 08 = +49.6mv
> 10 = + 100mv
> 18= + 149.6mv
> 1F = + 200mv (max)
> 
> Note: Offset voltage also offsets idle voltage.. But idling at 1.0v is better than 1.3v ofc.
> 
> Command is msiafterburner.exe /wi3,20,DD,XX
> where XX is the value want to set from above.


@OccamRazor, @skyn3t What do you make of this? He has also posted a detailed version in the Titan owner's club.


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

i wonder if the reference VRM and other components can handle over 1.212v


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

can't seem to get this Msi Afterburner hack to work...


----------



## VSG

Please don't try it out just yet before someone like Ed verifies it. I do not doubt Agent-A01 but you can brick your reference 780Ti if you don't know what you are doing and, without a BIOS switch, it will be tough flashing it back unless you have a spare GPU.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiNoDuKEz*
> 
> can't seem to get this Msi Afterburner hack to work...


If you mean the LLC hack, it isn't guaranteed to work on the Ti, as the Ti isn't a reference GK110 board compared to the Titan & std 780's. Some have had success, most have not when trying to use it on a Ti


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Voltage Control for 780Tis.
> 
> Serial Interface Voltage (0xDD)
> 
> With this, you can use an offset voltage to increase voltage up to 200mv, or .02v.
> For example, say your load voltage is 1.150v.. You can add a maximum of 200mv to get 1.350v. The benefit of using this is the card will drop to an idle voltage, instead of being a constant 1.350v if you were to set it in MSI AB. Any voltage other than auto set in MSI AB will be static.
> 
> If you force 1.212v under load, you will have a maxiumum of 1.4~volts
> 
> Each step is + 6.25mv.
> 
> exchange XX for one of the following.
> 
> Possible values range from 00-1F
> 
> 00 = No voltage added
> Note: if you set to 00, the voltage you set in MSI AB will be what you get.
> For example, 1.3v set =s 1.3v. For default it adds +18.75mv, this is why it would read 1.319v normally.
> 
> i was referring to this.
> 
> 00 = +0mv
> 03 = +18.75mv ( Default)
> 08 = +49.6mv
> 10 = + 100mv
> 18= + 149.6mv
> 1F = + 200mv (max)
> 
> Note: Offset voltage also offsets idle voltage.. But idling at 1.0v is better than 1.3v ofc.
> 
> Command is msiafterburner.exe /wi3,20,DD,XX
> where XX is the value want to set from above.


i was referring to Agent-A01's post about msi afterburner.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiNoDuKEz*
> 
> Well i just ordered another 780 Ti, and waterblock, tri-sli here i come
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully my Ax1200i should be enough


I have a 1250w seasonic running dual loops with tri sli ti's and at 1.21 v and 4930k at 4.7 ghz at 1.4vcore 2 swiftech mcp35x and 480 monsta rad 2 240mms rad and 1 reg 480mms rad so 13 fans and if I push cpu vcore a hair more I get shut downs so I am on the verge of psu max wattage under full loads


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> I have a 1250w seasonic running dual loops with tri sli ti's and at 1.21 v and 4930k at 4.7 ghz at 1.4vcore 2 swiftech mcp35x and 480 monsta rad 2 240mms rad and 1 reg 480mms rad so 13 fans and if I push cpu vcore a hair more I get shut downs so I am on the verge of psu max wattage under full loads


Do you have a "kill a watt" meter? I'm curious as to how much it's drawing from the wall.


----------



## doctakedooty

I don't I got to order some baby toys tonight for her birthday I will add a kill-a-watt to the order I been meaning to order one.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> @OccamRazor, @skyn3t What do you make of this? He has also posted a detailed version in the Titan owner's club.


I already posted my thoughts on it,http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/22200_100#post_21877681 its a good call from Agent-A01 but i believe it will be overridden by the drivers/PMW in the 780Ti and there is a possibility of damage too due to some commands messing with VRM power management! But like anything in life only trying you find out but the expense might be a little high if something goes wrong...!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

so maybe its better not to mess with AB and LLC







i'll stick with 1.212 and my silicon lottery







i just added a third Ti, instead of preying for the lottery


----------



## Bradum

Oh man... Just got dat K|ngp|n! 1335MHz on air... and never goes above 67 degrees. Can't wait to get this under water and see what it can do.


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradum*
> 
> Oh man... Just got dat K|ngp|n! 1335MHz on air... and never goes above 67 degrees. Can't wait to get this under water and see what it can do.


It's great, isn't it?








Is that with one +25mv switch or both?


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiNoDuKEz*
> 
> so maybe its better not to mess with AB and LLC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'll stick with 1.212 and my silicon lottery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just added a third Ti, instead of preying for the lottery


Sounds more like you won a lottery with that many cards.
Looking forward to seeing some photos of your system, and your system specs filled out.


----------



## skupples

Some one with an EVGA, and a DMM that knows where to read voltages from, try those commands.


----------



## Hard2Ki11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiNoDuKEz*
> 
> I'd say you'd want to flash your bios to Skynets and make they are for your model/manufacturer.
> 
> they will give you Increased Power Limit and Increased Voltage to achieve a higher overclock.
> 
> these can be found in the first post of this Thread.
> 
> Also with detailed instructions and How To guides


I was about to flash skynets bios to my GPU's...starting with the 3rd and working my way back. But when I get to the point where it shows the adapter as well as the current version and the replace with portion. It has the exact same information. Is that normal?

I did rename skynets bios as "x.rom" and placed within the directory of ezflash.

Any takers?


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Wait for the EVGA SuperNova G2 750/850 watts will also be way better then the AX760/860


So you definitely think it's the PSU to blame?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> Listen to him, he knows his stuff.


Yes, I'm sure he does, however I already own the AX860. I only just got it last week as an RMA replacement for my AX850 which blew (as the AX850 is discontinued they sent me the AX860).
If I RMA this AX860 I will only end up getting sent another AX860, not a refund.
I kinda wish I kept it in it's shrink wrap and sold it now.


----------



## deafboy

The AX860 is a fine PSU.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> The AX860 is a fine PSU.


But if the AX860 is the cause of the coil whine, should I RMA it for a replacement and hope that the replacement doesn't have coil whine?


----------



## xskullmanx

guys i have inno3d gtx 780 ti refrence what bios work with it ?


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> But if the AX860 is the cause of the coil whine, should I RMA it for a replacement and hope that the replacement doesn't have coil whine?


RMA it, sell the replacement and buy a better PSU. AX (non i) series is known to have big coil whine problems, some have had several faulty ones in a row. It's issue with the design.

Edit: you should test the gpu in other computer if possible, Classy has coil whine issues too. Read EVGA forums, there's quite a lot of threads about various noise issues.


----------



## jezzer

Do u have coilwhine during gaming or full load? Or when in menus or 2D apps.

If u do not have coilwhine during gaming but mostly in menus or 2D apps try to limit frames to 80 in evga PX ar any other tool and try again.

If u have alot of coilwhine during loads or gaming then yea i would RMA the part that causes it


----------



## Hard2Ki11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hard2Ki11*
> 
> I was about to flash skynets bios to my GPU's...starting with the 3rd and working my way back. But when I get to the point where it shows the adapter as well as the current version and the replace with portion. It has the exact same information. Is that normal?
> 
> I did rename skynets bios as "x.rom" and placed within the directory of ezflash.
> 
> Any takers?


any help?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hard2Ki11*
> 
> any help?


It's going to depend on which bios you are flashing... If it's the bios from your same manufacturer, just simply modded it's going to read as the same. Just rename it x.rom, disabled EEprom, and run the option "disable ID mismatch" if it's a different vendor's base bios, if not just go down to the 5-10 section in EZ3flash, and start flashing till your heart's content.

re-installing drivers has been known to salve strange post-flashing issues.


----------



## edgain

Hi to everyone, been following this thread for the last week. Hopefully my 780ti will arrive tomorrow after it got delayed at factory, transport problems an so on. Asus model with base clock at 954mhz and boost at 1020. 2880 shaders and 7ghz bandwith for memory. Is it too late to be in the club or can I still apply for the club?


----------



## Agent-A01

Never too late to join the club. Provide gpu-z screenshot.

Guys I will be making a more detailed guide later. Getting a dozen questions from people. I do not have a 780ti on hand to verify anything, but I'm certain voltage control on 780ti titan black is possible.

If anyone is willing to do a few things for me to verify if something's work, that would be appreciated.

I got a personal friend with a Ti but he's not responding atm


----------



## ovard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Never too late to join the club. Provide gpu-z screenshot.
> 
> Guys I will be making a more detailed guide later. Getting a dozen questions from people. I do not have a 780ti on hand to verify anything, but I'm certain voltage control on 780ti titan black is possible.
> 
> If anyone is willing to do a few things for me to verify if something's work, that would be appreciated.
> 
> I got a personal friend with a Ti but he's not responding atm


I'm sure people would be more willing to help if they knew what they needed to do


----------



## Hard2Ki11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It's going to depend on which bios you are flashing... If it's the bios from your same manufacturer, just simply modded it's going to read as the same. Just rename it x.rom, disabled EEprom, and run the option "disable ID mismatch" if it's a different vendor's base bios, if not just go down to the 5-10 section in EZ3flash, and start flashing till your heart's content.
> 
> re-installing drivers has been known to salve strange post-flashing issues.


I am trying to flash the skynet BIOS. So it shouldnt show the same name correct?

If thats the case what am I doing wrong? I renamed the skynet bios to x.rom and it still shows the same.


----------



## VETDRMS

First, thanks for this great resource and for creating these tools/guides.

I got my 780 Ti about a week ago, and it is doing some odd things I was hoping you all could help me with. I am using an EK block and full load temps are 30-35C at 1320 core, so it runs very cool.

I am using AB b18, with 1.3v unlocked and a modified stock bios using Skyn3ts power table. Flashing the Skyn3t bios lowers the overclocking potential for some reason.

The odd part is that any voltage over 1.175v will cause instability and instant crash requiring a hard restart. Also, using the LLC tool or command through AB will cause instability and instant crash. With voltage set in AB at 1.180v I can run 1320 core stable and voltage will fluctuate between 1.140-1.175v fully loaded.

This seems like a great result at such a low voltage, but I would like to push the card a little bit more to see what it can do. It will do 1346 core with voltage a bit closer to 1.2v, but getting close to 1.2v loaded will cause a crash. I'm really stumped here.

This replaced a 770 that liked about 1.32v on water. I use a 1080p 55" for gaming so I don't think memory OC will do much for me, but it will do 8000 memory with no artifacts/crashes.

The power supply is a Corsair AX760i so there should be plenty of power for a single card.

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## VindalooJim

As soon as my classy hit ~60% fan speed the fans start producing a metallic rattling noise.

Reading the EVGA forums it seems this is a common issue. Anyone here have fan noise issue?


----------



## lowfat

The Afterburner voltage mod how to should be deleted from the first post. @VETDRMS the software volt mod is broken. Use EVGA Precision for 1.212V max.


----------



## Kold

I agree. I prefer afterburner, but it's all jacked up with the voltages.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hard2Ki11*
> 
> I am trying to flash the skynet BIOS. So it shouldnt show the same name correct?
> 
> If thats the case what am I doing wrong? I renamed the skynet bios to x.rom and it still shows the same.


I'm sorry... I don't understand what you mean by "showing the same"

What direction set are you following?

Are you accidentally saving over it?

Are you using (example) EVGA Vbios to flash an EVGA card? If so, the bios numbers are going to be the same... if that's what you are talking about... "80.80.30.00.80" is this the kinda thing you are saying is the same? All you should need to do is download the files provided in Ed's signature/the OP. drag the new bios into the EZ3flash folder, name it x.rom, disable EEprom, disable ID Mismatch IF it's a bios from a different manufacturer, than the card you have. then run the flash lines. If you have 2x GPU's you run #5 & #6... if you have 3x GPU's you run #5 #6 & #7... and so forth... SO!

download files
rename bios, and drop into ez3flash folder
open EZ3Flash
Run option #1(disable eeprom)
Run option #4(disable ID mismatch - only needs to be done if you are flashing an (example) asus bios to an EVGA card, or viceversa)
Run option #5 (actual flash)

Some one should test for that guy, how long have some of you been waiting for unlocked voltage?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> The Afterburner voltage mod how to should be deleted from the first post. @VETDRMS the software volt mod is broken. Use EVGA Precision for 1.212V max.


I agree... I read people asking why it doesn't work, almost every day... @Skyn3t You should pull the AB volt mod for the time being until you guys find a proper method!


----------



## VETDRMS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> The Afterburner voltage mod how to should be deleted from the first post. @VETDRMS the software volt mod is broken. Use EVGA Precision for 1.212V max.


Good to know! Should have asked sooner or did some more reading. 800+ pages is a lot to get through. Are there any hard mods that work? If not, any softmod on the horizon for these? What is causing the issue?

I tried Precision as well, but it is also unstable at 1.212v. For whatever reason it works best with AB voltage control set to 1.175v, drooping to 1.140-1.165v.

Thanks!

Update: Confirmed stability with lowering voltage in AB to 1.170 set voltage (using soft 1.3v mod and setting voltage directly) drooping 0.020 or so is stable at 1320 compared to stock voltage (1.175) in Precision hard crash and if set to 1.212v instant hard crash. Ideas?

Confirmed this behavior in Skyrim: voltage set to 1.180 in AB, reads 1.200v during loading. As menu starts to appear quits to desktop. Set voltage to 1.160 in AB, reads 1.180 during loading, no quit to destop runs fine and stable. Loaded voltage reading is 1.125-1.150 in Skyrim (fully modded, 60fps, 98% utilization), stable. This seems pretty low voltage to get a stable 1320! Core temp is 35C.


----------



## error-id10t

So does this recent discussion about AB and the mod there work on TI Classy? I know we have the Classy tool but that another product that is needed to run, fine for benching but annoying for gaming..


----------



## VSG

Hey guys, has anyone else experienced Windows error Code 43 with their SLI configuration? Out of the blue, my EVGA LED controller gave me an error message saying the hardware was not compatible and I check the control panel to find out it only recognizes 1 of my cards. Device manager says the second 780 Ti has been shut down due to it not working correctly. I have tried replacing the sli bridge, using DDU to uninstall the drivers. do a clean install of 2 separate drivers but nothing. I then disconnected the PCI-E cables to the second card (while it was shut down of course) and the system continued to work without a hitch except that the device manager no longer recognized the second card- as it should.

GPU-z saw both cards but not the VRM temps of the second (that lower half of the sensors tab was missing) and all indicator LEDs for BIOS and voltage were ok.


----------



## Errorist66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xskullmanx*
> 
> guys i have inno3d gtx 780 ti refrence what bios work with it ?


The 7th bios in the list of download for GTX780 TI says GTX 780 Inno3d. I would bet on that one.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Hey guys, has anyone else experienced Windows error Code 43 with their SLI configuration? Out of the blue, my EVGA LED controller gave me an error message saying the hardware was not compatible and I check the control panel to find out it only recognizes 1 of my cards. Device manager says the second 780 Ti has been shut down due to it not working correctly. I have tried replacing the sli bridge, using DDU to uninstall the drivers. do a clean install of 2 separate drivers but nothing. I then disconnected the PCI-E cables to the second card (while it was shut down of course) and the system continued to work without a hitch except that the device manager no longer recognized the second card- as it should.
> 
> GPU-z saw both cards but not the VRM temps of the second (that lower half of the sensors tab was missing) and all indicator LEDs for BIOS and voltage were ok.


Humm, did you already tried to re flash the card?
I had that error when testing our modded alpha bios! A re flash always fixed it!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## VSG

I haven't done a reflash yet, will do so tomorrow. Any idea why it happened all of a sudden? I have been on the Skyn3t bios for the KPE for over 2 weeks without any problem.

I am also wondering if nvflash will even detect the second GPU since it has been stopped by Windows and precision x can't even see it anymore.


----------



## Snyderman34

Sorry to ask again, but which BIOS would I use for an EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC? Just making sure I don't screw anything up (most I've every spent on a GPU. Would rather not have a paperweight).


----------



## ovard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> Sorry to ask again, but which BIOS would I use for an EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC? Just making sure I don't screw anything up (most I've every spent on a GPU. Would rather not have a paperweight).


http://www.overclock.net/attachments/19581


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ovard*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/attachments/19581


Awesome. That's the one I thought it was. Nice to confirm. Thanks!


----------



## ovard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> Awesome. That's the one I thought it was. Nice to confirm. Thanks!


Any time mate! Remember to post your results in here when you've played around with it some! Good luck


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> RMA it, sell the replacement and buy a better PSU. AX (non i) series is known to have big coil whine problems, some have had several faulty ones in a row. It's issue with the design.
> 
> Edit: you should test the gpu in other computer if possible, Classy has coil whine issues too. Read EVGA forums, there's quite a lot of threads about various noise issues.


Cooler Master V series is the same PSU just cheaper and with a better fan so no sense in paying more for something thats worse


----------



## ovard

Guys, what do you think about the Prolimatech MK-26? I am thinking about getting one for my EVGA SC, I'm pretty sad about the ACX cooler to be honest. Am I right thinking that the EVGA ACX is a reference board? Watercooling is absolutely out of the question for the build that I'm putting together now.

Any thoughts?

http://www.prolimatech.com/en/products/detail.asp?id=2484&subid=2565#showtab


----------



## Hard2Ki11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm sorry... I don't understand what you mean by "showing the same"
> 
> What direction set are you following?
> 
> Are you accidentally saving over it?
> 
> Are you using (example) EVGA Vbios to flash an EVGA card? If so, the bios numbers are going to be the same... if that's what you are talking about... "80.80.30.00.80" is this the kinda thing you are saying is the same? All you should need to do is download the files provided in Ed's signature/the OP. drag the new bios into the EZ3flash folder, name it x.rom, disable EEprom, disable ID Mismatch IF it's a bios from a different manufacturer, than the card you have. then run the flash lines. If you have 2x GPU's you run #5 & #6... if you have 3x GPU's you run #5 #6 & #7... and so forth... SO!
> 
> download files
> rename bios, and drop into ez3flash folder
> open EZ3Flash
> Run option #1(disable eeprom)
> Run option #4(disable ID mismatch - only needs to be done if you are flashing an (example) asus bios to an EVGA card, or viceversa)
> Run option #5 (actual flash)
> 
> Some one should test for that guy, how long have some of you been waiting for unlocked voltage?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree... I read people asking why it doesn't work, almost every day... @Skyn3t You should pull the AB volt mod for the time being until you guys find a proper method!


Followed the instructions and flashed all 3 cards to skynets evga bios. Unfortunately without any overclocking it wont let me load any games at all. Just freezes and does nothing. I assume then that I cant overclock my EVGA 780ti SC??


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hard2Ki11*
> 
> Followed the instructions and flashed all 3 cards to skynets evga bios. Unfortunately without any overclocking it wont let me load any games at all. Just freezes and does nothing. I assume then that I cant overclock my EVGA 780ti SC??


Try re-installing your video drivers.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hard2Ki11*
> 
> Followed the instructions and flashed all 3 cards to skynets evga bios. Unfortunately without any overclocking it wont let me load any games at all. Just freezes and does nothing. I assume then that I cant overclock my EVGA 780ti SC??


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Try re-installing your video drivers.


This, like Skupp says! Use DDU: http://www.guru3d.com/files_get/display_driver_uninstaller_download,8.html
And reinstall AB or PX (or just delete their profile folder inside the install folder and restart the program) while you're at it! You might have a stuck profile!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Camberwell

For 2 way SLI with MSI GTX 780 Ti's running Skyn3t's bios, assuming both oc'd around 1200MHz, which would you choose between a Cooler Master V1000 and a V850? Rest of specs in sig....


----------



## Rawse

Can I join the club please


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> For 2 way SLI with MSI GTX 780 Ti's running Skyn3t's bios, assuming both oc'd around 1200MHz, which would you choose between a Cooler Master V1000 and a V850? Rest of specs in sig....


V1000 or EVGA SuperNova G2/P2


----------



## Bradum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ovard*
> 
> Guys, what do you think about the Prolimatech MK-26? I am thinking about getting one for my EVGA SC, I'm pretty sad about the ACX cooler to be honest. Am I right thinking that the EVGA ACX is a reference board? Watercooling is absolutely out of the question for the build that I'm putting together now.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> http://www.prolimatech.com/en/products/detail.asp?id=2484&subid=2565#showtab


Yes, the EVGA 780 Ti ACX has a reference PCB.

http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-780-Ti-3GB-ACX-Preview-Overclocked-GK110

"We should note that though the cooler is custom built by EVGA, the PCB design of this GTX 780 Ti card remains the same as the reference models."

So as long as you don't have a Classified you're good.


----------



## ovard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradum*
> 
> Yes, the EVGA 780 Ti ACX has a reference PCB.
> 
> http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-780-Ti-3GB-ACX-Preview-Overclocked-GK110
> 
> "We should note that though the cooler is custom built by EVGA, the PCB design of this GTX 780 Ti card remains the same as the reference models."
> 
> So as long as you don't have a Classified you're good.


Awesome, thanks! Now to find out how the MK-26 stacks up against the ACX.

Again, thaks for the reassurance!


----------



## Punkarelli

I just got an EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC.

Couple questions regarding the unlocked BIOS:
1.The BIOS says it is 80.80.34.00.80 the Skyn3t BIOS is 80.80.30.00.80 will this affect anything?

2.Default power target 100% 300w by 200% slide 600w. The Default TDP on the card is 250w. So the modded bios is set at 100% is equivalent to 120% on the unmodded?


----------



## mxthunder

Had some interesting things happen this weekend.
Went outside to do some benching, and I had a thought to remove my modright sleeved PCIe cable extensions and plug the card straight into the PSU.
I think doing so helped as I was able to get another 20mhz on my core without crashing, and it wasnt even as cold outside.
I ran into trouble when I took my rig back inside. I plugged the sleeved extension cables back in and I was getting crashing in Far Cry 3. Tried a few different things, but then plugged the card straight into the PSU again, and it fixed the crashing.

Has anyone ever had issues with PCIe extension cables before? It does seem like they would add some resistance/impedance to the cable run.


----------



## skyn3t

I'm still trapped with my new work but I'm here most the time reading from subbed email. and just found out today that I was one of the [Nominations] The Most Helpful People on OC.net I have to thank you all too and







are on me today.


----------



## VETDRMS

Quick update on stability issues / voltage control. Turning on K-boost in Precision fixed the hard crash / stability issues. With the stock bios, the voltage setting to 1.212v in Precision would not stay. It would start at 13mhz over the set clock and after 5-10s step down 13mhz and drop voltage to 1.175v. With K-boost on it will do 1346 @ 1.175v with the stock bios (modded power tables).

Flashed Skyn3t's bios again to try with K-boost and voltage sets fine to 1.212v. Ran some 3DMark at 1360 at 1.212v with no issues and will try for a bit more tonight. Load temps are 29-33C in 3DMark. Was the previous instability related to the clock change / possible lag in voltage ramp up compared to clock ramp? Is this about average for these cards? Seems pretty good considering the voltage.

Is the 1.212v software limit breakable, or is there at least some expectation of software control? If not, I am going to solder a pot on and do it that way.

skyn3t, and everyone involved, thanks again for the work on this!


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I'm still trapped with my new work but I'm here most the time reading from subbed email. and just found out today that I was one of the [Nominations] The Most Helpful People on OC.net I have to thank you all too and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are on me today.


Congrats. Well deserved.









You and your brother have done quite a bit. Next round I hope OccamRazor gets nominated for all the support he provides too.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Congrats More than deserved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and your brother have done quite a bit. Next round I hope OccamRazor gets nominated for all the support he provides too.


Indeed







.


----------



## Agent-A01

Someone with a 780ti please run this command in cmd prompt. msiafterburner.exe /ri3,20,10

tell me what the number it returns is.

Make sure you are in the msi ab directory. Must be using one of the later betas of msi afterburner.

Thanks


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I'm still trapped with my new work but I'm here most the time reading from subbed email. and just found out today that I was one of the [Nominations] The Most Helpful People on OC.net I have to thank you all too and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are on me today.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats. Well deserved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and your brother have done quite a bit. Next round I hope OccamRazor gets nominated for all the support he provides too.
Click to expand...

I agree 100%.


----------



## Errorist66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> I agree 100%.


Same here, having a lot more fun with OCN to back me up and the glut of knowledge available all over in the forums. This place would be a lot less useful without Skyn3t and all the other smart people here.

I'm really enjoying this mod bios for my 780ti.


----------



## Chobbit

does anyone know why I can play games like crysis 3, arma 3 & battlefield 4 for hours for days and no problem but then sometimes i load one up and as soon as it hits the game past the menus it will sometimes go black for a couple of seconds then recover fine and be good after that or sometimes I have to ctrl alt del and then it recovers?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Punkarelli*
> 
> I just got an EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC.
> 
> Couple questions regarding the unlocked BIOS:
> 1.The BIOS says it is 80.80.34.00.80 the Skyn3t BIOS is 80.80.30.00.80 will this affect anything?
> 
> 2.Default power target 100% 300w by 200% slide 600w. The Default TDP on the card is 250w. So the modded bios is set at 100% is equivalent to 120% on the unmodded?


1. Probably not but in any case we are here for you!









2. Read my article on TDP:

_"The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB gets its reading from the VRM´s!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)"_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VETDRMS*
> 
> Quick update on stability issues / voltage control. Turning on K-boost in Precision fixed the hard crash / stability issues. With the stock bios, the voltage setting to 1.212v in Precision would not stay. It would start at 13mhz over the set clock and after 5-10s step down 13mhz and drop voltage to 1.175v. With K-boost on it will do 1346 @ 1.175v with the stock bios (modded power tables).
> 
> Flashed Skyn3t's bios again to try with K-boost and voltage sets fine to 1.212v. Ran some 3DMark at 1360 at 1.212v with no issues and will try for a bit more tonight. Load temps are 29-33C in 3DMark. Was the previous instability related to the clock change / possible lag in voltage ramp up compared to clock ramp? Is this about average for these cards? Seems pretty good considering the voltage.
> 
> Is the 1.212v software limit breakable, or is there at least some *expectation of software control?* If not, I am going to solder a pot on and do it that way.
> 
> *skyn3t, and everyone involved, thanks again for the work on this!*


AFAIK, there are 2 parties looking into it, sooner or later we will know if its done, keep your fingers crossed everyone!








We (i know i speak for my Brother Sky too) do it for the *love of it*, wouldn't have it other way!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Congrats. Well deserved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and your brother have done quite a bit. Next round I hope OccamRazor gets nominated for all the support he provides too.


Coming from you it means a lot to me! Thanks!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Indeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You truly deserved it! You are an inspiration to everyone around you, either here online or outside in the real world to Family and Friends or anyone that briefly meets you, you will leave a mark! Love you Bro!









Cheers all

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Hard2Ki11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Try re-installing your video drivers.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> This, like Skupp says! Use DDU: http://www.guru3d.com/files_get/display_driver_uninstaller_download,8.html
> And reinstall AB or PX (or just delete their profile folder inside the install folder and restart the program) while you're at it! You might have a stuck profile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Try re-installing your video drivers.


Thanks that did it. Maybe now the OC instructions related to MSI Afterburner will work now. It wouldnt let me unlock the voltage at all. Followed the instructions to the letter but didnt work. I was able to increase power to 200% but couldnt touch the voltage.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> I agree 100%.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Errorist66*
> 
> Same here, having a lot more fun with OCN to back me up and the glut of knowledge available all over in the forums. This place would be a lot less useful without Skyn3t and all the other smart people here.
> 
> I'm really enjoying this mod bios for my 780ti.


Thanks guys!









Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hard2Ki11*
> 
> Thanks that did it. Maybe now the OC instructions related to MSI Afterburner will work now. It wouldnt let me unlock the voltage at all. Followed the instructions to the letter but didnt work. I was able to increase power to 200% but couldnt touch the voltage.


It doesnt work for the Ti, the PWM is different than reference cards (Titan /780) but as i said above there are 2 parties looking into it, lets see if we (you, everybody) get lucky!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Hard2Ki11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hard2Ki11*
> 
> Thanks that did it. Maybe now the OC instructions related to MSI Afterburner will work now. It wouldnt let me unlock the voltage at all. Followed the instructions to the letter but didnt work. I was able to increase power to 200% but couldnt touch the voltage.


Unfortunately the OC instructions didnt work. Got the 41 code back input the additional txt into the cfg file. restarted afterburner....and bummer....cant unlock. Anybody else not able too? was running in Surround. Not sure if that does anything or not.


----------



## VindalooJim

Nobody else experiencing this issue? I've PM'd Jacob but so far no response.

It seems to be a very common issue on the EVGA forums.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> As soon as my classy hit ~60% fan speed the fans start producing a metallic rattling noise.
> 
> Reading the EVGA forums it seems this is a common issue. Anyone here have fan noise issue?


----------



## Hard2Ki11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> It doesnt work for the Ti, the PWM is different than reference cards (Titan /780) but as i said above there are 2 parties looking into it, lets see if we (you, everybody) get lucky!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Just saw your post. Ok. Thanks.


----------



## TobbbeSWE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> It doesnt work for the Ti, the PWM is different than reference cards (Titan /780) but as i said above there are 2 parties looking into it, lets see if we (you, everybody) get lucky!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Hello!

Me and my friend who is a skilled electrician will do the resistor mod for my 2 780Ti's.
I will be mounting some EK blocks on them this month with 3 280x144 rads i one loop.

I need all details you know on the mod.

I've looked at this post down the thread with this pic.
http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1850457/width/500/height/1000/flags/LL

100Ohm will give about 1.5v he said. What if i wanted 1.3v - 1.35v.
Do you have the numbers for what Ohm i need.

And, When the resistor is there. Is it possible to adjust voltage by BIOS or is it a permanent 1.5v with 100Ohm?

Also what kind of resistor should i use. There is a bunch of them types.
https://www.elfa.se/elfa3~se_sv/elfa/init.do?toc=19414&name=Motst%C3%A5nd+%2F+Potentiometrar

http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1850457/width/500/height/1000/flags/LL
www.overclock.net

And a last thing. The voltage and clocks steps down when the cards not under load standard. Would that be possible with this mod?

Sry it's many questions at once. I really need this info. Dont want to fry them babys.


----------



## ovard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 1. Probably not but in any case we are here for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Read my article on TDP:
> 
> _"The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
> "TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL
> 
> 
> 
> (where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)
> 
> Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:
> 
> 
> 
> It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB gets its reading from the VRM´s!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
> The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
> Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
> YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
> Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
> It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP:
> 
> aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)"_
> AFAIK, there are 2 parties looking into it, sooner or later we will know if its done, keep your fingers crossed everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We (i know i speak for my Brother Sky too) do it for the *love of it*, wouldn't have it other way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from you it means a lot to me! Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You truly deserved it! You are an inspiration to everyone around you, either here online or outside in the real world to Family and Friends or anyone that briefly meets you, you will leave a mark! Love you Bro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Sorry for the brown nosing but now that everyone is saying nice things....

I used to frequent the Swedish forums and OC' sites, I wrote over 200 posts per day and offered help via skype or whatever means we had. Now I have completely abandoned these places for OC.net after only lurking my "old" hangouts for years. People are rude and ungrateful almost everywhere I read now, so many times I could have helped someone but I closed the tab in disbelief when I read the replies....

This place have the same spirit that XtremeSystems used to have back in the day and I realized a few weeks ago that this has been something that I really need to feel good. I need to help people and surround myself with like minded people. You inspired me to buy this GPU(my wallet does not fancy you as much as I do







) and now I feel better than I have in 8-10 years! I'll give you credit at my therapist session tomorrow. I hope that I can become as active as I once was and contribute to this community. If you ever need extra hands with something just ask me and I will do what I can. I love polishing guides and write-ups and I have chronic insomnia so I am sort of always available since I only sleep in 40 minute intervals. I am also very good at making guides very easy to follow, I have PTSD and can only concentrate on a thought for about 4 seconds so I have to make things very easy for me. Imagine how happy I was when I saw your eZbios package, it TRULY saved my day.

You inspired me to learn electronics again and read up on the little quirks of hardware. You know like in the old days of silver paint and soldered capacitors! But so far this ordeal have cost me potentially 1100 €, I'm so so happy to be in the game now again.

You, your brother and..the other ones that I can't remember the name of(I'm terrible with remembering names if I can't place a voice on the person) should get an honorary trophy. With all the karma you guys stack up you'll live to be 100.

Sorry if this isn't the place or time but I've been thinking this since I found you guys. Thank you.


----------



## TobbbeSWE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ovard*
> 
> Sorry for the brown nosing but now that everyone is saying nice things....
> 
> I used to frequent the Swedish forums and OC' sites, I wrote over 200 posts per day and offered help via skype or whatever means we had. Now I have completely abandoned these places for OC.net after only lurking my "old" hangouts for years. People are rude and ungrateful almost everywhere I read now, so many times I could have helped someone but I closed the tab in disbelief when I read the replies....
> 
> This place have the same spirit that XtremeSystems used to have back in the day and I realized a few weeks ago that this has been something that I really need to feel good. I need to help people and surround myself with like minded people. You inspired me to buy this GPU(my wallet does not fancy you as much as I do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and now I feel better than I have in 8-10 years! I'll give you credit at my therapist session tomorrow. I hope that I can become as active as I once was and contribute to this community. If you ever need extra hands with something just ask me and I will do what I can. I love polishing guides and write-ups and I have chronic insomnia so I am sort of always available since I only sleep in 40 minute intervals. I am also very good at making guides very easy to follow, I have PTSD and can only concentrate on a thought for about 4 seconds so I have to make things very easy for me. Imagine how happy I was when I saw your eZbios package, it TRULY saved my day.
> 
> You inspired me to learn electronics again and read up on the little quirks of hardware. You know like in the old days of silver paint and soldered capacitors! But so far this ordeal have cost me potentially 1100 €, I'm so so happy to be in the game now again.
> 
> You, your brother and..the other ones that I can't remember the name of(I'm terrible with remembering names if I can't place a voice on the person) should get an honorary trophy. With all the karma you guys stack up you'll live to be 100.
> 
> Sorry if this isn't the place or time but I've been thinking this since I found you guys. Thank you.


I could not agree more! Those to guys deserve a damn big thophy and a big friendly hug!









/PS in Swedish..Kul att du mår bättre nu. Finns fortfarande kvar några eldsjälar här i sverige också


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hard2Ki11*
> 
> Just saw your post. Ok. Thanks.


talk to @Agent-A01. He's convinced he has the commands that will lead to an unlocked 780Ti. I would love to see if it's legit or not.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TobbbeSWE*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> Me and my friend who is a skilled electrician will do the resistor mod for my 2 780Ti's.
> I will be mounting some EK blocks on them this month with 3 280x144 rads i one loop.
> 
> I need all details you know on the mod.
> 
> I've looked at this post down the thread with this pic.
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1850457/width/500/height/1000/flags/LL
> 
> 100Ohm will give about 1.5v he said. What if i wanted 1.3v - 1.35v.
> Do you have the numbers for what Ohm i need.
> 
> And, When the resistor is there. Is it possible to adjust voltage by BIOS or is it a permanent 1.5v with 100Ohm?
> 
> Also what kind of resistor should i use. There is a bunch of them types.
> https://www.elfa.se/elfa3~se_sv/elfa/init.do?toc=19414&name=Motst%C3%A5nd+%2F+Potentiometrar
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1850457/width/500/height/1000/flags/LL
> www.overclock.net
> 
> And a last thing. The voltage and clocks steps down when the cards not under load standard. Would that be possible with this mod?
> 
> Sry it's many questions at once. I really need this info. Dont want to fry them babys.


100 ohm will give you 1.5v
so

1.212v + 100 ohm 0.288mV = = 1.5v
1.212v + 50 ohm 0.144mV = = 1.35v
1.212v + 25 ohm 0.072mV = = 1.28v

if you can get DIP switch

you can add 3 or 4 resistor and control it like any software by using the key to enable and disable it.


----------



## VETDRMS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Someone with a 780ti please run this command in cmd prompt. msiafterburner.exe /ri3,20,10
> 
> tell me what the number it returns is.
> 
> Make sure you are in the msi ab directory. Must be using one of the later betas of msi afterburner.
> 
> Thanks


I2C 03 20 10 : 00


----------



## TobbbeSWE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> 100 ohm will give you 1.5v
> so
> 
> 1.212v + 100 ohm 0.288mV = = 1.5v
> 1.212v + 50 ohm 0.144mV = = 1.35v
> 1.212v + 25 ohm 0.072mV = = 1.28v
> 
> if you can get DIP switch
> 
> you can add 3 or 4 resistor and control it like any software by using the key to enable and disable it.


Ok Thanks!


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Hey guys, has anyone else experienced Windows error Code 43 with their SLI configuration? Out of the blue, my EVGA LED controller gave me an error message saying the hardware was not compatible and I check the control panel to find out it only recognizes 1 of my cards. Device manager says the second 780 Ti has been shut down due to it not working correctly. I have tried replacing the sli bridge, using DDU to uninstall the drivers. do a clean install of 2 separate drivers but nothing. I then disconnected the PCI-E cables to the second card (while it was shut down of course) and the system continued to work without a hitch except that the device manager no longer recognized the second card- as it should.
> 
> GPU-z saw both cards but not the VRM temps of the second (that lower half of the sensors tab was missing) and all indicator LEDs for BIOS and voltage were ok.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Humm, did you already tried to re flash the card?
> I had that error when testing our modded alpha bios! A re flash always fixed it!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I haven't done a reflash yet, will do so tomorrow. Any idea why it happened all of a sudden? I have been on the Skyn3t bios for the KPE for over 2 weeks without any problem.
> 
> I am also wondering if nvflash will even detect the second GPU since it has been stopped by Windows and precision x can't even see it anymore.


Quoting all 3 posts in case someone else has a solution. I was unable to flash again since nvflash did not detect the second card at all (Windows has disabled it). I switch to Normal BIOS, both GPUs turn to green LED as usual, GPU-Z reads the change in both cards but says second card is at PCI-E 8x 1.1 even on the render test. Anyone else have any solution? Cheers!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Quoting all 3 posts in case someone else has a solution. I was unable to flash again since nvflash did not detect the second card at all (Windows has disabled it). I switch to Normal BIOS, both GPUs turn to green LED as usual, GPU-Z reads the change in both cards but says second card is at PCI-E 8x 1.1 even on the render test. Anyone else have any solution? Cheers!


Maybe you could try this:

Shutdown pc remove the PSU power cable
Remove both 8pin cable from GPU
Press power button in the rig to discharge the PSU and the rest of power in the circuit board
Wait about a minute ( two minutes recommended )
Plug back the PSU power cable
Do not plug back the twi 8pin power cable to GPU.
Turn on PC boot into UEFI or Bios and enable IGPU ( GPU integrated in the CPU ) if you don't have extra GPU to put in the first slot exit and save
Boot into windows and wait just a bit to drivers load
Open GPU-Z you will see the GPU there but you cannot use it yet because it is only powered by PCI-E only
Open nvflash and flash back to working bios or vBios and have fun










Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

Its Official I'm never ordering from Performance-pcs again, they litereally sent me the same 140mm fan i returned them for RMA, i got store credit and ordered another, and BAM then send me the same non operational fan!, and i RMA'd a non working LED, and guess what, this one doesn't work either. lol couldn't think of a place to post this, just venting


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiNoDuKEz*
> 
> Its Official I'm never ordering from Performance-pcs again, they litereally sent me the same 140mm fan i returned them for RMA, i got store credit and ordered another, and BAM then send me the same non operational fan!, and i RMA'd a non working LED, and guess what, this one doesn't work either. lol couldn't think of a place to post this, just venting


You did good! This way you warn people of the potential RMA issues of that company!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiNoDuKEz*
> 
> Its Official I'm never ordering from Performance-pcs again, they litereally sent me the same 140mm fan i returned them for RMA, i got store credit and ordered another, and BAM then send me the same non operational fan!, and i RMA'd a non working LED, and guess what, this one doesn't work either. lol couldn't think of a place to post this, just venting


did you contact them to let them know this was happening? They are pretty much the only company I do business with, as they are instate, thus 5$ shipping is overnight... I recently RMA'd 2x DOA Typhoons... the ones i received back were functional... They have a rep here on forum, I would contact him.


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

i may do that, i'll sit on it for awhile and relax before i get too hasty with my choice of words.


----------



## skupples

it just seems like a rather silly thing to intentionally do, as it's only going to lead to more transactions, which leads to more time spent on their end fixing it. Iv'e been there personally quite a few times, they are all really kind & genuine, just seems strange.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Maybe you could try this:
> 
> Shutdown pc remove the PSU power cable
> Remove both 8pin cable from GPU
> Press power button in the rig to discharge the PSU and the rest of power in the circuit board
> Wait about a minute ( two minutes recommended )
> Plug back the PSU power cable
> Do not plug back the twi 8pin power cable to GPU.
> Turn on PC boot into UEFI or Bios and enable IGPU ( GPU integrated in the CPU ) if you don't have extra GPU to put in the first slot exit and save
> Boot into windows and wait just a bit to drivers load
> Open GPU-Z you will see the GPU there but you cannot use it yet because it is only powered by PCI-E only
> Open nvflash and flash back to working bios or vBios and have fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Ed, I will try it out but just to be sure we are on the same page here- My first KPE is fine, it is only the second KPE that is the issue. Even with it having power or not, nvflash can't see it. I will still go ahead try booting from integrated graphics and try out your solution above since I have nothing to lose. Thanks a lot!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Ed, I will try it out but just to be sure we are on the same page here- My first KPE is fine, it is only the second KPE that is the issue. Even with it having power or not, nvflash can't see it. I will still go ahead try booting from integrated graphics and try out your solution above since I have nothing to lose. Thanks a lot!


That is for one card solution, you can use the second KPE to do this instead of the integrated GPU!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## VSG

That's what I did originally, nvflash didn't recognize the second KPE at all since Windows had stopped it.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> That's what I did originally, nvflash didn't recognize the second KPE at all since Windows had stopped it.


Yes but the non working card must have the power cables disconnected!


----------



## VSG

Ok I will try it out tomorrow, hopefully it works. Thanks for all the suggestions, Ed!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Ok I will try it out tomorrow, hopefully it works. Thanks for all the suggestions, Ed!


Anytime man!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Errorist66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chobbit*
> 
> does anyone know why I can play games like crysis 3, arma 3 & battlefield 4 for hours for days and no problem but then sometimes i load one up and as soon as it hits the game past the menus it will sometimes go black for a couple of seconds then recover fine and be good after that or sometimes I have to ctrl alt del and then it recovers?


When I get in this state I run driver sweeper or comparable and remove everything nvidia (windows 7). On windows 8, I now use device manager, uninstall the video card and select remove software for this device, reboot and install fresh copy.


----------



## Kold

Anyone here with the Asus DCUII OC version of the Ti. If so, how well did it overclock and how is the cooling?


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> V1000 or EVGA SuperNova G2/P2


OK thanks, I'll go for the V1000. Just out of curiosity, in the Cooler Master thread you were recommending the V850?


----------



## Chobbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Errorist66*
> 
> When I get in this state I run driver sweeper or comparable and remove everything nvidia (windows 7). On windows 8, I now use device manager, uninstall the video card and select remove software for this device, reboot and install fresh copy.


Thanks I'll give that ago. What are the newest drivers like With the 780ti?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> Anyone here with the Asus DCUII OC version of the Ti. If so, how well did it overclock and how is the cooling?


It's definitely one of the best air coolers slapped on a GPU these days, i would assume they overclock moderately, to pretty well, depending on how your dice roll goes.


----------



## ladick666

i flashd this biosm but have 1020 ckock, not 1045! what`s wrong?
Asus Ti DCUII OC
Version 80.80.34.00.10
skyn3t-Ti-DCUII-OC.zip 135k .zip file

vBios GTX 780 Ti
Version 80.80.30.00.80 - 80.80.30.00.01
Base core clock 1045Mhz


----------



## Dnic41

Getting ready to pull the trigger on the EVGA 780 TI SC as the price dropped to $709 today.
Will this card fit in a Lian Li PC-K62?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladick666*
> 
> i flashd this biosm but have 1020 ckock, not 1045! what`s wrong?
> Asus Ti DCUII OC
> Version 80.80.34.00.10
> skyn3t-Ti-DCUII-OC.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> vBios GTX 780 Ti
> Version 80.80.30.00.80 - 80.80.30.00.01
> Base core clock 1045Mhz


re-install drivers, re-install OC utilities.


----------



## Errorist66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chobbit*
> 
> Thanks I'll give that ago. What are the newest drivers like With the 780ti?


I'm running 334.89 with skynet bios. Driver was working well with stock bios or with skynet's version ( gives me a +25% performance)


----------



## Chobbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Errorist66*
> 
> I'm running 334.89 with skynet bios. Driver was working well with stock bios or with skynet's version ( gives me a +25% performance)


That's a very welcomed increase. Ill do it tonight. Do you think the drivers have matured for the 780ti now in which increases will be more based on game compatibility with the drivers or do you think driver improvements are still to be done to improve the 780ti over all?


----------



## Errorist66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chobbit*
> 
> That's a very welcomed increase. Ill do it tonight. Do you think the drivers have matured for the 780ti now in which increases will be more based on game compatibility with the drivers or do you think driver improvements are still to be done to improve the 780ti over all?


I think the bulk of the improvement should be done with 334.89 increasing performance by up to 19% for some GPU. But that's really a question for NVidia. I have my EVGA GTX780 TI SC since 10/2013 and I never had major issue, except with the Visa bill when I showed up







719$ + 35$ shipping + 108$ taxe to pay UPS on delivery. But I guess living in Manchester you know all about the tax men long fingers reaching in your pocket. (That's where I was, Manchester, on my 40th Birthday on a business trip to Sky network, in 2006 during some heat wave)


----------



## Agent-A01

I have found 2 different ways of doing voltage, one is manual voltage and the other is using an offset voltage.

Offset will be the easiest one to use and likely the safest, and by default the controller already uses an offset of 18mv, this is why voltage set at say 1.3 reads as 1.32.

Query this command using MSI AB in a cmd prompt.( this is a read command, not a write)
You must have opened a cmd prompt in the MSI afterburner directory for this to work.

msiafterburner.exe /ri3,20,DD

If it returns 03, that is normal. Let me know if its a different value.

If it returns 03, this command will allow you too add more voltage.

To test if it works for you run this command msiafterburner.exe /wi3,20,DD,00

00 means an offset of 0 volts(default is offset of adding 18mv).. If you were stable at 1202mhz(for example) than you should be unstable/crash in games because there are less volts. If the above works, you can add voltage.

msiafterburner.exe /wi3,20,DD,*06*

The above command would add a total of 36mv.

Each bit higher returns an extra 6.25mv, 07 would be 42.5, 08 would be 48.5 and so fourth, up to a maximum of 200mv. The bold number is the value you change.

If you want a specific voltage, ask and i shall give you the correct value.



Above is a 780ti with an applied voltage of 1.375 on a reference EVGA SC ACX.

To make afterburner show voltages correctly you must do this


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



First make sure you have latest msi afterburner beta. Go to msi ab directory > profiles. Add these lines under VEN_10DE and save. make sure AB is closed while you do this.

[Settings]
VDDC_Generic_Detection = 0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection = 3:20h

After that, go to MSI AB settings, and click unlock voltage control monitoring.
Next, go to monitoring tab and scroll through and make sure voltage is checked.

This makes MSI AB read data directly from the controller and not through NVIDIA drivers.



*REFERENCE cards only

Do note, adding too much voltage can potentially kill your card(essentially the inductors pop to protect the card from further damage)

This is at your own risk, people with water can potentially go as high as 1.45 volts(what i use 24/7), but i will not recommend you do so. Air cooled cards i recommend to stay at 1.25v or below.
*


----------



## VETDRMS

@Agent-A01 Thanks! This appears to work but I have not tested for stability vs. Precision. Using Skyn3t's bios, the voltage reported in AB is about 1.075v stock and does not increase to the normal 1.175v under 3D. It seems I would need an offset of about 0.200 to get up to the range I was planing for this card, but I want to make sure the 1.080v is default with this bios and it won't add another 0.100 on top of this.

With a base voltage of 1.075, an offset of .125v (msiafterburner.exe /wi3,20,DD,20) caused the same hard lock I was seeing using AB voltage control over 1.2v.

This is probably a bad idea, but setting the voltage in Precision to 1.212, then applying the offset in AB seems to fix the hard lock issue above 1.2v in AB. This is with K-boost turned on, so the issues on my end might be due to this. I can only test through Teamveiwer at the moment, but I will do some more testing tonight. Thanks again!


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VETDRMS*
> 
> @Agent-A01 Thanks! This appears to work but I have not tested for stability vs. Precision. Using Skyn3t's bios, the voltage reported in AB is about 1.075v stock and does not increase to the normal 1.175v under 3D. It seems I would need an offset of about 0.200 to get up to the range I was planing for this card, but I want to make sure the 1.080v is default with this bios and it won't add another 0.100 on top of this.
> 
> With a base voltage of 1.075, an offset of .125v (msiafterburner.exe /wi3,20,DD,20) caused the same hard lock I was seeing using AB voltage control over 1.2v.
> 
> This is probably a bad idea, but setting the voltage in Precision to 1.212, then applying the offset in AB seems to fix the hard lock issue above 1.2v in AB. This is with K-boost turned on, so the issues on my end might be due to this. I can only test through Teamveiwer at the moment, but I will do some more testing tonight. Thanks again!


so with the command set to 00 your voltage under load is 1.075? that doesnt make much sense.. what is the default value?


----------



## SamuTnT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> I have found 2 different ways of doing voltage, one is manual voltage and the other is using an offset voltage.
> 
> Offset will be the easiest one to use and likely the safest, and by default the controller already uses an offset of 18mv, this is why voltage set at say 1.3 reads as 1.32.
> 
> Query this command using MSI AB in a cmd prompt.( this is a read command, not a write)
> You must have opened a cmd prompt in the MSI afterburner directory for this to work.
> 
> msiafterburner.exe /ri3,20,DD
> 
> If it returns 03, that is normal. Let me know if its a different value.
> 
> If it returns 03, this command will allow you too add more voltage.
> 
> To test if it works for you run this command msiafterburner.exe /wi3,20,DD,00
> 
> 00 means an offset of 0 volts(default is offset of adding 18mv).. If you were stable at 1202mhz(for example) than you should be unstable/crash in games because there are less volts. If the above works, you can add voltage.
> 
> msiafterburner.exe /wi3,20,DD,*06*
> 
> The above command would add a total of 36mv.
> 
> Each bit higher returns an extra 6.25mv, 07 would be 42.5, 08 would be 48.5 and so fourth, up to a maximum of 200mv. The bold number is the value you change.
> 
> If you want a specific voltage, ask and i shall give you the correct value.
> 
> 
> 
> Above is a 780ti with an applied voltage of 1.375 on a reference EVGA SC ACX.
> 
> To make afterburner show voltages correctly you must do this
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> First make sure you have latest msi afterburner beta. Go to msi ab directory > profiles. Add these lines under VEN_10DE and save. make sure AB is closed while you do this.
> 
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection = 0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection = 3:20h
> 
> After that, go to MSI AB settings, and click unlock voltage control monitoring.
> Next, go to monitoring tab and scroll through and make sure voltage is checked.
> 
> This makes MSI AB read data directly from the controller and not through NVIDIA drivers.
> 
> 
> 
> *REFERENCE cards only
> 
> Do note, adding too much voltage can potentially kill your card(essentially the inductors pop to protect the card from further damage)
> 
> This is at your own risk, people with water can potentially go as high as 1.45 volts(what i use 24/7), but i will not recommend you do so. Air cooled cards i recommend to stay at 1.25v or below.
> *


Hi Agent, your method will work only with stock bios or also with skynet's modded bios?

Those of us that now have a skynet bios loaded on their TI's should flash back the original one or can we try to run these commands?

Those of us that have AB with the voltage control option already unlocked but not softmodded can do the trick on the profile file or is safer to uninstall AB and its preferences, reinstall a fresh version and do everything from the beginning?

Sorry for the machinegunning-questions but i just want to be sure









Thanks for your work mate!


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

my Third 780 Ti, just showed up, time to flash the bios


----------



## VETDRMS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> so with the command set to 00 your voltage under load is 1.075? that doesnt make much sense.. what is the default value?


That is the default 3D voltage with the Skyn3t bios from the first page. At this base voltage, /wi3,20,DD,20 caused a hard lock while in 3D mode / loaded. Setting voltage to 1.212v in Precision, then applying offsets up to 1.275 did not cause a hard lock. I will try this on the stock bios tonight.

At 1333 core, increasing voltage using this method starts to cause artifacts at about 1.225v, which get pretty bad at 1.250v.


----------



## Agent-A01

Yes let me know if stock bios reproduces the same issue.


----------



## Poustic

Man you know you are awesome ? I've been searching to put more than 1.2v for a while !!! Give me the correct value for 1.3v please


----------



## nobilRAUL

follow


----------



## DooRules

I tried the above method on my two evga sc 780 ti cards. When checking with aida it showed the vrm voltage up to 1.3 but core voltage did not move. I am on the mod bios from this thread.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SamuTnT*
> 
> Hi Agent, your method will work only with stock bios or also with skynet's modded bios?
> 
> Those of us that now have a skynet bios loaded on their TI's should flash back the original one or can we try to run these commands?
> 
> Those of us that have AB with the voltage control option already unlocked but not softmodded can do the trick on the profile file or is safer to uninstall AB and its preferences, reinstall a fresh version and do everything from the beginning?
> 
> Sorry for the machinegunning-questions but i just want to be sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your work mate!


I used stock bios. Try skynet, if you get crashes try the stock bios.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poustic*
> 
> Man you know you are awesome ? I've been searching to put more than 1.2v for a while !!! Give me the correct value for 1.3v please


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nobilRAUL*
> 
> follow


set to msiafterburner.exe /wi3,20,DD,06

i hope you guys are using water


----------



## Chronic1

Is this for real?!?

Will my golden 780ti finally be able to surpass 1.212v???


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> Is this for real?!?
> 
> Will my golden 780ti finally be able to surpass 1.212v???


Test it, let us know.


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

im guessing this only works on the stock bios?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiNoDuKEz*
> 
> im guessing this only works on the stock bios?


We don't know yet, but that doesn't really make any sense to my lamen mind.

would be great if some one could test it on both stock, & modded. We know the cards are accepting commands, but the only person to successfully test it so far has reported instability/hard locks.


----------



## Errorist66

Did /wi3,20,dd,04 and aido reports GPU core at 1.212, GPU VRM at 1.169V with skynet bios.
Should the voltage mod show up here or it is only measurable via a probe?

/wi3,20,dd,00 gives core atill at 1.212 and VRM at 1.144


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Errorist66*
> 
> Did /wi3,20,dd,04 and aido reports GPU core at 1.212, GPU VRM at 1.169V with skynet bios.
> Should the voltage mod show up here or it is only measurable via a probe?
> 
> /wi3,20,dd,00 gives core atill at 1.212 and VRM at 1.144


None of those will read voltages correctly as they read directly from NVIDIA drivers. Only MSI afterburner works correctly, with the steps i gave. It will read directly from controller.


----------



## Errorist66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> None of those will read voltages correctly as they read directly from NVIDIA drivers. Only MSI afterburner works correctly, with the steps i gave. It will read directly from controller.


you mean adding:
[Settings]
VDDC_Generic_Detection = 0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection = 3:20h

To the profile? I found it in the Titan forum. Is it the same for EVGA GTX 780 TI SC?


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Errorist66*
> 
> you mean adding:
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection = 0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection = 3:20h
> 
> To the profile? I found it in the Titan forum. Is it the same for EVGA GTX 780 TI SC?


Correct. Same controller


----------



## Errorist66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> None of those will read voltages correctly as they read directly from NVIDIA drivers. Only MSI afterburner works correctly, with the steps i gave. It will read directly from controller.


Ok, skynet bios.
setting the voltage in AB to 1.263, which has a limit of 1.3 available. I see the GPU voltage in the monitor bounce between 1.25 and 1.263. This is running the GPU-Z render test.

If I use EVGA OC scanner - Tessellation + DOF, the voltage moves between 1.213V and 1.225V

setting the voltage in AB to 1.285, I see the monitoring move between 1.231 and 1.244

Now run msiafterburner.exe /wi3,20,dd,06 and the voltage monitor moves between 1.313v and 1.319v (idle)
start OC Scanner and voltage moves between 1.250v and 1.263v. So GPU Vdrop under load...

Very nice extra headroom Thanks Agent-A01!


----------



## Chronic1

Im using Skyn3t vBios and when I reset precision my voltage is 1.025v @ 1045mhz and is stable in all games. Doesnt that seem a little low? I thought the voltage should be around 1.187v during gaming @ 1045mhz.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Errorist66*
> 
> Ok, skynet bios.
> setting the voltage in AB to 1.263, which has a limit of 1.3 available. I see the GPU voltage in the monitor bounce between 1.25 and 1.263. This is running the GPU-Z render test.
> 
> If I use EVGA OC scanner - Tessellation + DOF, the voltage moves between 1.213V and 1.225V
> 
> setting the voltage in AB to 1.285, I see the monitoring move between 1.231 and 1.244
> 
> Now run msiafterburner.exe /wi3,20,dd,06 and the voltage monitor moves between 1.313v and 1.319v (idle)
> start OC Scanner and voltage moves between 1.250v and 1.263v. So GPU Vdrop under load...
> 
> Very nice extra headroom Thanks Agent-A01!


No problem









Voltage drop under load is normal. The command /wi3,20,DE,00 makes the voltage drop 0, but some cards dont like this and freeze, others can use it fine.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VETDRMS*
> 
> That is the default 3D voltage with the Skyn3t bios from the first page. At this base voltage, /wi3,20,DD,20 caused a hard lock while in 3D mode / loaded. Setting voltage to 1.212v in Precision, then applying offsets up to 1.275 did not cause a hard lock. I will try this on the stock bios tonight.
> 
> At 1333 core, increasing voltage using this method starts to cause artifacts at about 1.225v, which get pretty bad at 1.250v.


Mate i am not surprised you were unstable set to 20

My screen went all purpley(and other colors) followed by a freeze.

Maximum value you can use is 1F, try that it should work better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> Im using Skyn3t vBios and when I reset precision my voltage is 1.025v @ 1045mhz and is stable in all games. Doesnt that seem a little low? I thought the voltage should be around 1.187v during gaming @ 1045mhz.


Sounds on the low side, or maybe you got a good one...

Check MSI ab see if it also reports the same voltage. Maybe precision is reporting wrong voltage.


----------



## VETDRMS

@Agent-A01 I uninstalled the Nvidia drivers, flashed a stock bios with the power tables modified, reinstalled AB and drivers to retest this.

I started stepping up the voltage and the increase was linear until going form 9 to 10. I noticed a large step in voltage between 09 and 10 (1.194 loaded at 09 and 1.244 loaded at 10). Stability wise, the card is exhibiting the same behavior as using the built-in AB voltage control. At any set voltage above 1.212v it will lock up / driver crash or hard lock. It is stable at 1333 in Heaven until voltage is pushed over this threshold. The card is stable as high as 1385 at 1.212v, but artifacts so I haven't tried higher. Something tells me the 1.212v limit isn't broken, yet.

I had to enable K-boost to get it stable at all (I think the clock ramp at these higher offsets is quicker than the voltage ramp, causing the lock up / driver crash). Or at least the voltage step isn't enough on the first clock step. It tends to lock up at the first step, say 1189 at 0.9xxv before switching to the P0 state.

Any ideas?.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VETDRMS*
> 
> @Agent-A01 I uninstalled the Nvidia drivers, flashed a stock bios with the power tables modified, reinstalled AB and drivers to retest this.
> 
> I started stepping up the voltage and the increase was linear until going form 9 to 10. I noticed a large step in voltage between 09 and 10 (1.194 loaded at 09 and 1.244 loaded at 10). Stability wise, the card is exhibiting the same behavior as using the built-in AB voltage control. At any set voltage above 1.212v it will lock up / driver crash or hard lock. It is stable at 1333 in Heaven until voltage is pushed over this threshold. The card is stable as high as 1385 at 1.212v, but artifacts. Something tells me the 1.212v limit isn't broken, yet.
> 
> I had to enable K-boost to get it stable at all (I think the clock ramp at these higher offsets is quicker than the voltage ramp, causing the lock up / driver crash).
> 
> Any ideas?.


Well first off the values set are in hex not decimal, so 09 > 10 is a large step. It goes like this 09>0A >0B>0C>0D>0E>0F

Try setting LLC to /wi3,20,DE,00 and let me know if you get the same freeze..

Also, let me know your default value of offset voltage /ri3,20,DD(make sure you do a complete shutdown first, because all of these commands arent reverted until Powered off, restarting does not do it)


----------



## VETDRMS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Well first off the values set are in hex not decimal, so 09 > 10 is a large step. It goes like this 09>0A >0B>0C>0D>0E>0F
> 
> Try setting LLC to /wi3,20,DE,00 and let me know if you get the same freeze..










Well, that would explain that issue.


----------



## Agent-A01

*I had to enable K-boost to get it stable at all (I think the clock ramp at these higher offsets is quicker than the voltage ramp, causing the lock up / driver crash).*

That's certainly gave me something to think about.. The transient response of vrms(basically how fast they respond) is editable.. I will play around with those later.

Thanks for the idea


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

ill let you guys duke out all the issues and theorycrafting, and sit back and wait for results then ill consider it. but im okay with 1267mhz for now


----------



## VETDRMS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Well first off the values set are in hex not decimal, so 09 > 10 is a large step. It goes like this 09>0A >0B>0C>0D>0E>0F
> 
> Try setting LLC to /wi3,20,DE,00 and let me know if you get the same freeze..
> 
> Also, let me know your default value of offset voltage /ri3,20,DD(make sure you do a complete shutdown first, because all of these commands arent reverted until Powered off, restarting does not do it)


/ri3,20,DD returns "03"

Setting LLC to 00 induces instant artifacts in Heaven. Setting it back to 10 will eliminate artifacts. I stepped the voltage offset up in single increments from 06 to 0F and noticed artifacts after 1.212v, which got progressively worse with more voltage. Setting the offset back to 06 stopped all artifacts at 1333.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiNoDuKEz*
> 
> ill let you guys duke out all the issues and theorycrafting, and sit back and wait for results then ill consider it.


.

Not willing to risk fighting w/ endless BSOD loops until I know the stability issue is no longer existent.


----------



## Errorist66

An extra table showed up in the VEN_10D...cfg file. So I guess that once you're happy with a value you can stick it in the file.

[Settings]
VDDC_Generic_Detection = 0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection = 3:20h
[I2C_BUS_03_DEV_20]
Offset00=00 80 17 7F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset10=00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 B0 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset20=20 00 00 00 00 20 B2 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset30=00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset40=00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 64 00 00 00 00 00
Offset50=00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset60=00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 2C 00 00 00 00 00
Offset70=00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 08 00 00 00 00 80 00
Offset80=00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 41 28 00 00 00
Offset90=00 00 00 00 00 00 81 00 00 41 98 01 00 00 00 00
OffsetA0=00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
OffsetB0=00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
OffsetC0=00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
OffsetD0=00 03 72 72 03 02 01 55 FF 00 00 00 00 *03* 10 00
OffsetE0=00 00 10 10 10 10 10 10 10 10 10 00 07 00 00 FF
OffsetF0=FF 8A 00 00 00 02 02 00 00 00 00 50 3F 00 00 00


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Errorist66*
> 
> An extra table showed up in the VEN_10D...cfg file. So I guess that once you're happy with a value you
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> can stick it in the file.
> 
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection = 0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection = 3:20h
> [I2C_BUS_03_DEV_20]
> Offset00=00 80 17 7F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
> Offset10=00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 B0 00 00 00 00 00 00
> Offset20=20 00 00 00 00 20 B2 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
> Offset30=00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
> Offset40=00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 64 00 00 00 00 00
> Offset50=00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
> Offset60=00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 2C 00 00 00 00 00
> Offset70=00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 08 00 00 00 00 80 00
> Offset80=00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 41 28 00 00 00
> Offset90=00 00 00 00 00 00 81 00 00 41 98 01 00 00 00 00
> OffsetA0=00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
> OffsetB0=00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
> OffsetC0=00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
> OffsetD0=00 03 72 72 03 02 01 55 FF 00 00 00 00 *03* 10 00
> OffsetE0=00 00 10 10 10 10 10 10 10 10 10 00 07 00 00 FF
> OffsetF0=FF 8A 00 00 00 02 02 00 00 00 00 50 3F 00 00 00


That's completely normal. in fact, yours is 100% identical to what mine looks like on a vanilla titan.


----------



## Bradum

Alright. So does anyone know exactly what this business with the ASIC quality is? I understand that it has to do with voltage leakage, but I haven't seemed to be able to find a source that says exactly what that means. I've seen people saying that higher ASIC quality means higher OCs, and I've seen others saying it means lower OCs. I just got a 780 Ti K|ngp|n and it says that the ASIC quality is 75.4%. Should I be happy about this, sad about this, or indifferent?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradum*
> 
> Alright. So does anyone know exactly what this business with the ASIC quality is? I understand that it has to do with voltage leakage, but I haven't seemed to be able to find a source that says exactly what that means. I've seen people saying that higher ASIC quality means higher OCs, and I've seen others saying it means lower OCs. I just got a 780 Ti K|ngp|n and it says that the ASIC quality is 75.4%. Should I be happy about this, sad about this, or indifferent?


indifferent.



Top card is 70%
Middle card is 82%
Bottom card is 62%

The 62% card clocks better than the other two cards. It does seem to equate to more voltage @ set clocks, but that seems to become non issue as you feed them more voltage.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Errorist66*
> 
> An extra table showed up in the VEN_10D...cfg file. So I guess that once you're happy with a value you can stick it in the file.
> 
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection = 0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection = 3:20h
> [I2C_BUS_03_DEV_20]
> Offset00=00 80 17 7F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
> Offset10=00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 B0 00 00 00 00 00 00
> Offset20=20 00 00 00 00 20 B2 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
> Offset30=00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
> Offset40=00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 64 00 00 00 00 00
> Offset50=00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
> Offset60=00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 2C 00 00 00 00 00
> Offset70=00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 08 00 00 00 00 80 00
> Offset80=00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 41 28 00 00 00
> Offset90=00 00 00 00 00 00 81 00 00 41 98 01 00 00 00 00
> OffsetA0=00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
> OffsetB0=00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
> OffsetC0=00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
> OffsetD0=00 03 72 72 03 02 01 55 FF 00 00 00 00 *03* 10 00
> OffsetE0=00 00 10 10 10 10 10 10 10 10 10 00 07 00 00 FF
> OffsetF0=FF 8A 00 00 00 02 02 00 00 00 00 50 3F 00 00 00


Looks the exact same as mine as well.

Edit: Actually found a few values that are different.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradum*
> 
> Alright. So does anyone know exactly what this business with the ASIC quality is? I understand that it has to do with voltage leakage, but I haven't seemed to be able to find a source that says exactly what that means. I've seen people saying that higher ASIC quality means higher OCs, and I've seen others saying it means lower OCs. I just got a 780 Ti K|ngp|n and it says that the ASIC quality is 75.4%. Should I be happy about this, sad about this, or indifferent?


I wouldn't think too much about it. I have seen low asics with good OC and High asics with bad oc, and vice versa.


----------



## Deaf Jam

ASIC describes the leakage of the gpu. It does not describe it's maximum clockspeed. You should not care. Maybe on LN2 having an asic of 60 might help, but for air or water, the quality of the gpu and not it's leakage characteristics matters more in my opinion. You can have high and low asic chips overclock high, the difference is in the amount of power used. Higher ASICs are thought to be less responsive to piling on voltage, so lower asic chips, if given enough voltage and of quality core should surpass them.


----------



## Bradum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> indifferent.
> 
> 
> 
> Top card is 70%
> Middle card is 82%
> Bottom card is 62%
> 
> The 62% card clocks better than the other two cards. It does seem to equate to more voltage @ set clocks, but that seems to become non issue as you feed them more voltage.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Looks the exact same as mine as well.
> I wouldn't think too much about it. I have seen low asics with good OC and High asics with bad oc, and vice versa.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> ASIC describes the leakage of the gpu. It does not describe it's maximum clockspeed. You should not care. Maybe on LN2 having an asic of 60 might help, but for air or water, the quality of the gpu and not it's leakage characteristics matters more in my opinion. You can have high and low asic chips overclock high, the difference is in the amount of power used. Higher ASICs are thought to be less responsive to piling on voltage, so lower asic chips, if given enough voltage and of quality core should surpass them.


Thanks a bunch guys.


----------



## Agent-A01

@error

Tried pasting those values in mine, result was nothing. likely the only thing it does is read the default values and posted them.. At least itll give me some ideas on what values of commands are different from Tis.. I might give you a range of commands to query so i can compare them to titan, would you mind?


----------



## Errorist66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> @error
> 
> Tried pasting those values in mine, result was nothing. likely the only thing it does is read the default values and posted them.. At least itll give me some ideas on what values of commands are different from Tis.. I might give you a range of commands to query so i can compare them to titan, would you mind?


No problem. Reading is easy. But for that I2C at 03:20 you got all the 256 values already.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Errorist66*
> 
> No problem. Reading is easy.


Ok will get back to you tomorrow, almost 1am.. bedtime

Btw i tested MSI ab, and all it does is read default values. Tried editing some and those that were edited did not apply.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradum*
> 
> Alright. So does anyone know exactly what this business with the ASIC quality is? I understand that it has to do with voltage leakage, but I haven't seemed to be able to find a source that says exactly what that means. I've seen people saying that higher ASIC quality means higher OCs, and I've seen others saying it means lower OCs. I just got a 780 Ti K|ngp|n and it says that the ASIC quality is 75.4%. Should I be happy about this, sad about this, or indifferent?


Have a read from one of my articles:

_"ASIC score is more an indication for nvidia and amd and for us only a measure of leakage in our chips (thanks to W1zzard from TechPowerup we can see the value in GPUz), its good to know the ASIC if youre going to run SLI because it want to have closely similar ASIC score on your cards because they will have similar voltages and you can clock/volt them together without having to go separate settings if you get big difference ASIC ( i.e: 60% - 80%)
@TSMC for nvidia and FAB1 for AMD, as the chips are removed from the waffer, tested and fused with the voltage is reflected on the leakage of every chip

*Originally Posted by Dave Baumann Product manager AMD*
"Actually, it does the opposite! We scale the voltage based on leakage, so the higher leakage parts use lower voltage and the lower leakage parts use a higher voltage - what this is does narrow the entire TDP range of the product. Everything is qualified at worst case anyway; all the TDP calcs and the fan settings are completed on the worst case for the product range"

A high leakage card operates at lower voltage to balance the otherwise higher power draw and temps. It will also overclock higher than what a low leakage card would. The problem is though, cards usually have a limit of voltage increase, i.e. say +150mV , which means AB could overvolt a 1.15V card to 1.3V, but a 1.1V card would crash above 1.25V.

A high leakage card is what you want if you do extreme OC, and you can keep the card cool (H20,LN2 etc.). Your mileage will vary of course, not all low VID cards are good OC cards, and not all high VID cards OC bad. It's a part of product binning, they try to fit in as many chips as possible to a similar ASIC spec.

From "the man" *W1zzard - Techpowerup* himself:

"it's from the gpu silicon, and it's used to calculate the gpu voltage.

"bad" gpus get a higher voltage so they make the default clock. "good" gpus can do it with lower voltage

as you've seen in this thread, the scale for nvidia isnt perfect yet, so i'll apply some fixes once I have more data that suggests the typical ranges of gpu leakages"

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t team)_


----------



## Errorist66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> ASIC describes the leakage of the gpu. It does not describe it's maximum clockspeed. You should not care. Maybe on LN2 having an asic of 60 might help, but for air or water, the quality of the gpu and not it's leakage characteristics matters more in my opinion. You can have high and low asic chips overclock high, the difference is in the amount of power used. Higher ASICs are thought to be less responsive to piling on voltage, so lower asic chips, if given enough voltage and of quality core should surpass them.


It would still mean that if you run everything stock, a lower quality ASIC would be feed more voltage to be stable. So it would reach the power target at a lower clock speed and have lower performance. I tried it with OC scanner. I set power target at back down to 106% for example. Then up the voltage, down goes the FPS to keep the power target in check.


----------



## Errorist66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Ok will get back to you tomorrow, almost 1am.. bedtime
> 
> Btw i tested MSI ab, and all it does is read default values. Tried editing some and those that were edited did not apply.


lol, tried the same thing on my side with the same results. But I can get my GPU at 1.3v simply by using AB with Skynet bios.


----------



## z0ki

What backplate can one use on the 780 ti Classy with an EK block?


----------



## Snyderman34

Alright, here's my stuff.



Flashed to the skyn3t BIOS. Got it up to 1245/1950 (benches lower with the memory that high, so I've kept it to 1850) @ 1.212V. Gonna try to wiggle a bit more out of it later.


----------



## Bradum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> Alright, here's my stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Flashed to the skyn3t BIOS. Got it up to 1245/1950 (benches lower with the memory that high, so I've kept it to 1850) @ 1.212V. Gonna try to wiggle a bit more out of it later.


I got my reference card stable up to 1290MHz core on 1.212v. I feel like that was a pretty stellar card though.


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradum*
> 
> I got my reference card stable up to 1290MHz core on 1.212v. I feel like that was a pretty stellar card though.


I'm stressing with Fire Strike for now. Gonna run Heaven and whatnot later on. I think I can get it to 1275


----------



## Bradum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> I'm stressing with Fire Strike for now. Gonna run Heaven and whatnot later on. I think I can get it to 1275


I kinda dislike Heaven. I find that what is stable on Heaven does not directly relate to what is stable in gaming/regular use. Personally, I like to use Valley as (in terms of stability) it much more accurately reflects gaming/regular use. Guess it all depends on what your goals are. I like to try and get the highest overclock that will be stable in gaming. Not sure about firestrike. For some reason I can't get 3DMark to run on my system, even though it used to run fine. Might have to do one of them windows re-installs.


----------



## Chobbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Errorist66*
> 
> I think the bulk of the improvement should be done with 334.89 increasing performance by up to 19% for some GPU. But that's really a question for NVidia. I have my EVGA GTX780 TI SC since 10/2013 and I never had major issue, except with the Visa bill when I showed up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 719$ + 35$ shipping + 108$ taxe to pay UPS on delivery. But I guess living in Manchester you know all about the tax men long fingers reaching in your pocket. (That's where I was, Manchester, on my 40th Birthday on a business trip to Sky network, in 2006 during some heat wave)


Sadly didn't get time to put the new drivers in yet but I love this card 1440p with fxaa is almost 60fps in every game at Max graphics settings. Yes we know how to get ripped off over here In the UK its one of the only sport we are good at







how was Manchester in comparison to Montreal? Yep that was a heat wave year for us but usually weather is quite bland here except it rains constantly.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> What backplate can one use on the 780 ti Classy with an EK block?


EVGA one, or The EK ones, rev 1 and 2


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> EVGA one, or The EK ones, rev 1 and 2


There's also www.coldzero.eu he can make anything!!


----------



## Chronic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> I have found 2 different ways of doing voltage, one is manual voltage and the other is using an offset voltage.
> 
> Offset will be the easiest one to use and likely the safest, and by default the controller already uses an offset of 18mv, this is why voltage set at say 1.3 reads as 1.32.
> 
> Query this command using MSI AB in a cmd prompt.( this is a read command, not a write)
> You must have opened a cmd prompt in the MSI afterburner directory for this to work.
> 
> msiafterburner.exe /ri3,20,DD
> 
> If it returns 03, that is normal. Let me know if its a different value.
> 
> If it returns 03, this command will allow you too add more voltage.
> 
> To test if it works for you run this command msiafterburner.exe /wi3,20,DD,00
> 
> 00 means an offset of 0 volts(default is offset of adding 18mv).. If you were stable at 1202mhz(for example) than you should be unstable/crash in games because there are less volts. If the above works, you can add voltage.
> 
> msiafterburner.exe /wi3,20,DD,*06*
> 
> The above command would add a total of 36mv.
> 
> Each bit higher returns an extra 6.25mv, 07 would be 42.5, 08 would be 48.5 and so fourth, up to a maximum of 200mv. The bold number is the value you change.
> 
> If you want a specific voltage, ask and i shall give you the correct value.
> 
> 
> 
> Above is a 780ti with an applied voltage of 1.375 on a reference EVGA SC ACX.
> 
> To make afterburner show voltages correctly you must do this
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> First make sure you have latest msi afterburner beta. Go to msi ab directory > profiles. Add these lines under VEN_10DE and save. make sure AB is closed while you do this.
> 
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection = 0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection = 3:20h
> 
> After that, go to MSI AB settings, and click unlock voltage control monitoring.
> Next, go to monitoring tab and scroll through and make sure voltage is checked.
> 
> This makes MSI AB read data directly from the controller and not through NVIDIA drivers.
> 
> 
> 
> *REFERENCE cards only
> 
> Do note, adding too much voltage can potentially kill your card(essentially the inductors pop to protect the card from further damage)
> 
> This is at your own risk, people with water can potentially go as high as 1.45 volts(what i use 24/7), but i will not recommend you do so. Air cooled cards i recommend to stay at 1.25v or below.
> *


Did you try running Heaven with a higher overclock on those settings or did you just look at the monitor and go "yea more voltage!"
Because I just tried it on skyn3t bios with msiafterburner.exe /wi3,20,DD,*08* offset which gave me a little over 1.3v and it crashed hardcore when trying to run heaven with my 24/7 stable 1.212v overclock.

I did /ri3,20,DD and it came back 03
So then I did /wi3,20,DD,06 and set voltage in AB to 1.3 This gave me around 1.276 - 1.288 during load. Then I tried 08. This gave me 1.300 - 1.313 during load (using valley). So then i went for all the guts and glory. I applied my 1325mhz overclock and launched heaven and boom artifacts then no signal and I had to hard reset my PC and upon reset I got a BSOD nvlddkm.







Thats my luck with it so far.


----------



## Ajay57

Hi just wanted to join the club on here!







Respectfully,

Ajay57.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradum*
> 
> I got my reference card stable up to 1290MHz core on 1.212v. I feel like that was a pretty stellar card though.


I have two ref cards that can do 1290 / 1925









Water changes everything! Ti's love cold


----------



## Bradum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I have two ref cards that can do 1290 / 1925
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Water changes everything! Ti's love cold


So that's 1295 on air? or under water?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradum*
> 
> So that's 1295 on air? or under water?


Water. On ref cooler they could barely break 1230. If you're getting 1290 on reference cooling I'd be interested to see what you could get on water


----------



## Bradum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Water. On ref cooler they could barely break 1230. If you're getting 1290 on reference cooling I'd be interested to see what you could get on water


Ya, that was on reference cooling. I'd like to see what it could do under water as well... but I just bought a 780 Ti Kingpin and have bought a waterblock for that instead (currently running at 1345MHz on air).


----------



## Silent Scone

Nice, I have three ref cards. No point buying that many Classys







. Would love a play with one though.

my three in order @ 1.212v

1250mhz / 1295mhz / 1316mhz/


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> Did you try running Heaven with a higher overclock on those settings or did you just look at the monitor and go "yea more voltage!"
> Because I just tried it on skyn3t bios with msiafterburner.exe /wi3,20,DD,*08* offset which gave me a little over 1.3v and it crashed hardcore when trying to run heaven with my 24/7 stable 1.212v overclock.
> 
> I did /ri3,20,DD and it came back 03
> So then I did /wi3,20,DD,06 and set voltage in AB to 1.3 This gave me around 1.276 - 1.288 during load. Then I tried 08. This gave me 1.300 - 1.313 during load (using valley). So then i went for all the guts and glory. I applied my 1325mhz overclock and launched heaven and boom artifacts then no signal and I had to hard reset my PC and upon reset I got a BSOD nvlddkm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats my luck with it so far.


Didn't try heaven as I don't use that for a stability test, not a very good one for that. Played a fee games and did valley, at 1.26v under load with 100% stability.

Try each step and stop at your stable voltage.

Btw artifacts sound like a dud card. I had 3 580lightnings and 1 would artifact with added voltage, RMAd it the one I got didn't artifact.


----------



## Mike813

damn i guess my 780ti did not make the club i see.


----------



## hogofwar

Still waiting for my 780 ti ghz edition to get back from RMA because out of stock after a month.

Should I get a refund and go for a dual ACX 780 ti classified or should I go for this that I have never heard of before:

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-036-IN&groupid=701&catid=1914&subcat=1402

Or not get a refund at all and wait it out for the 780 ti ghz?


----------



## Dogen

So it's tax time again, and I figure it's also about time to upgrade from my 670 FTW to a nice 780 ti superclocked, and to allow it to flex it muscles a new 1440p monitor. Will my 850W PSU handle this card? Or would it be prudent to invest in a new PSU as well?


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Water. On ref cooler they could barely break 1230. If you're getting 1290 on reference cooling I'd be interested to see what you could get on water


all my cards did 1320 on air I finally got blocks on them after 4 months I can do almost 1360 now mem not sure because my newest card sucks on memory my other 2 could do 8050 mem clock on air


----------



## 3v0ra

Hello to all, congratulations to skyn3t for their work.

I have just a Inno3D 780ti iCHILL: D: D: D and I have to say that it is extremely quiet and huge XD

Now after a while ', I would use the bios modded ones on the front page are also valid for custom models?

this is my bios, how can I see if the voltage is unlocked?

780tiichillherculez3000.zip 197k .zip file


Thanks for the help, and sorry, i'm a noob


----------



## Chobbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dogen*
> 
> So it's tax time again, and I figure it's also about time to upgrade from my 670 FTW to a nice 780 ti superclocked, and to allow it to flex it muscles a new 1440p monitor. Will my 850W PSU handle this card? Or would it be prudent to invest in a new PSU as well?


I'm using an 850w and its absolutely fine. As far as I'm aware aa gold 850w power supply can handle a 780ti sli but I think that's a minimum. You should be fine though


----------



## TobbbeSWE

I got to that point changing afterburners text documents.

I got 3 files i Profile directory. With one of them do i need to change?

And also when i try to save my changed file. It says it cant.

Here a screenshot.

https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=125381AA378BC071!625&authkey=!AB6HF4SON-V6uX0&v=3&ithint=photo%2c.png


----------



## Agent-A01

Check PM


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> all my cards did 1320 on air I finally got blocks on them after 4 months I can do almost 1360 now mem not sure because my newest card sucks on memory my other 2 could do 8050 mem clock on air


Damn that is impressive! Would love to rub that in a few classy owners faces







. Furthers my point though! They love being on water


----------



## TobbbeSWE

Dont know how but after i changed the text files in Profile. My afterburner volt slider suddenly goes up to 1300mV. And it works. How is this possible?
I'm using Skyn3ts bios. And when i reset everything returns to normal. 1045mhz on Core. 1050mV.


----------



## Agent-A01

That's normal, but some cards aren't stable using that method


----------



## TobbbeSWE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> That's normal, but some cards aren't stable using that method


Ok. I used your method to up the Offset voltage. But I use SLI and only the first card get the Boost in Offset voltage. How do i enable offset voltage for both?
Also all numbers from 01-19 is stable for me but 20 make my computer freeze.

I ran with my window open. It's winter here in sweden









1300mV slider in afterburner + 06 Offset voltage got me close to 1.35v. Fully stable no artifacts no freezes.

But only my first card get the boost in offset still.


----------



## Chobbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> all my cards did 1320 on air I finally got blocks on them after 4 months I can do almost 1360 now mem not sure because my newest card sucks on memory my other 2 could do 8050 mem clock on air


I've not tried memory but my SC core reaches 1300 using stock bios and +190 core and doesn't go over 104% power use.

However if I try +200 core it hits the power limit of 106% everytime and drops down to 1280 on the core so its slightly pointless on this base bios.

I know I could get more maybe another 20-30 on the core (maybe more by adding the extra +75v) if I overwrite the base power limiter but 1300 is fine and I've dropped it down to 1290 for every day use and allows me to put a quieter fan profile on.


----------



## Splave

the lightning 780ti seems to score way higher for the clocks comparatively, interesting


----------



## hogofwar

Basically, what to go for:

*Inno3D GeForce GTX 780Ti iChill*
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-036-IN

*EVGA GeForce GTX 780Ti Dual Classified ACX*
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-235-EA

*Gigabyte GeForce GTX 780Ti GHz Edition*
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-131-GI

With price/stock not taken into account.

I would like to have one that is initially pretty much as powerful as it can go (Gigabyte and Inno3D, I assume), but I hear good things about the classified.

More detail: I actually already own the Gigabyte, but I put it into RMA a month ago and still haven't had it back because of low stock levels. I was considering getting one of the other two, or I could stick with the gigabyte. I don't mind waiting too much as long as I eventually get it.


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dogen*
> 
> So it's tax time again, and I figure it's also about time to upgrade from my 670 FTW to a nice 780 ti superclocked, and to allow it to flex it muscles a new 1440p monitor. Will my 850W PSU handle this card? Or would it be prudent to invest in a new PSU as well?


I'm using an 860 on 2 of them. It's more than enough for 1.


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoOkiE FTW*
> 
> I'm using an 860 on 2 of them. It's more than enough for 1.


What are you pulling at the wall, do you know? I want to get a second Ti to SLI, and I am choosing between an 850W or a 1kW....


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> What are you pulling at the wall, do you know? I want to get a second Ti to SLI, and I am choosing between an 850W or a 1kW....


V1000 or EVGA SuperNova G2/P2

Or if you are from the EU get a Super Flower Leadex


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> the lightning 780ti seems to score way higher for the clocks comparatively, interesting


Its to bad only limited supply and no retail 780 ti lightnings for sell. Seems like they wanted to focus on the lightning 290x I guess


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hogofwar*
> 
> Basically, what to go for:
> 
> *Inno3D GeForce GTX 780Ti iChill*
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-036-IN
> 
> *EVGA GeForce GTX 780Ti Dual Classified ACX*
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-235-EA
> 
> *Gigabyte GeForce GTX 780Ti GHz Edition*
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-131-GI
> 
> With price/stock not taken into account.
> 
> I would like to have one that is initially pretty much as powerful as it can go (Gigabyte and Inno3D, I assume), but I hear good things about the classified.
> 
> More detail: I actually already own the Gigabyte, but I put it into RMA a month ago and still haven't had it back because of low stock levels. I was considering getting one of the other two, or I could stick with the gigabyte. I don't mind waiting too much as long as I eventually get it.


Out of those three, I'd take the Classy, hands down.


----------



## hogofwar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Out of those three, I'd take the Classy, hands down.


i'm beginning to lean towards it as well, but could some reasons be pointed out VS the others?


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TobbbeSWE*
> 
> Ok. I used your method to up the Offset voltage. But I use SLI and only the first card get the Boost in Offset voltage. How do i enable offset voltage for both?
> Also all numbers from 01-19 is stable for me but 20 make my computer freeze.
> 
> I ran with my window open. It's winter here in sweden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1300mV slider in afterburner + 06 Offset voltage got me close to 1.35v. Fully stable no artifacts no freezes.
> 
> But only my first card get the boost in offset still.


Add /sg0 /sg1 before the commands

Number is the gpu to apply, by default it does the first one only


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hogofwar*
> 
> i'm beginning to lean towards it as well, but could some reasons be pointed out VS the others?


Evga classified is the overall better card in my opinion. Between the warranty and good customer service from evga as well as strong power section(vrm's) is enough for me go choose tbe classified
Problem is if your only going to be air cooling the card chances are they will all overclock around the same before you run into temp/volt wall. Only under water will the classified really shine. Just my opinion. I messed up and bought a asus gtx 780 dc2 instead of the evga classified. Ive since sold the card and just got an evga 780 ti kpe.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TobbbeSWE*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. I used your method to up the Offset voltage. But I use SLI and only the first card get the Boost in Offset voltage. How do i enable offset voltage for both?
> Also all numbers from 01-19 is stable for me but 20 make my computer freeze.
> 
> I ran with my window open. It's winter here in sweden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1300mV slider in afterburner + 06 Offset voltage got me close to 1.35v. Fully stable no artifacts no freezes.
> 
> But only my first card get the boost in offset still.


you also want to add the command lines to ALL the Ven_10 files. you should have one text file per card.


----------



## TobbbeSWE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Add /sg0 /sg1 before the commands
> 
> Number is the gpu to apply, by default it does the first one only


Allright
So the command should look like this?

First card
/sg0,Wi3,20,DD,06
Second card
/sg1,Wi3,20,DD,06


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TobbbeSWE*
> 
> Allright
> So the command should look like this?
> 
> First card
> /sg0,Wi3,20,DD,06
> Second card
> /sg1,Wi3,20,DD,06


No, /sg0 /sg1 /wi3,20,DD,06


----------



## TobbbeSWE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> No, /sg0 /sg1 /wi3,20,DD,06


Alright Thanks now it works fine on both cards.


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> What are you pulling at the wall, do you know? I want to get a second Ti to SLI, and I am choosing between an 850W or a 1kW....


I haven't got the slightest clue. Sorry.

EDIT: I probably will go bigger once I water cool though. My cards are mostly limited by heat at the moment.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TobbbeSWE*
> 
> Alright Thanks now it works fine on both cards.


Glad it works









So you can use voltage without any issues? Thats good to hear.

Would you mind posting that block of numbers in the cfg you edited earlier?

offset numbers.

Thanks


----------



## TobbbeSWE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Glad it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you can use voltage without any issues? Thats good to hear.
> 
> Would you mind posting that block of numbers in the cfg you edited earlier?
> 
> offset numbers.
> 
> Thanks


Yes i have no real issues due to voltage. It seams not affecting stability at all going as high as 1.35v.
But i'm on 2 Reference cards so they get extremely hot. I will try overclocking further when i get my loop together.
My computer is right to a window and it's winter here in sweden so.

At 1226Mhz Heaven crashed, don't know if its the temps or the lack of Vcore that's causing the crash.
Also Using Offset to gain extra Vcore seams to be a little unsteady. The voltage goes up and down very randomly.

It's not like when you pin voltage the "normal way" it stays at that number no matter what.

VDDC_Generic_Detection = 0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection = 3:20h
[I2C_BUS_03_DEV_20]
Offset00=00 80 17 7F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset10=00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 B0 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset20=20 00 00 00 00 20 B2 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset30=00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset40=00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 64 00 00 00 00 00
Offset50=00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset60=00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 2C 00 00 00 00 00
Offset70=00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 08 00 00 00 00 80 00
Offset80=00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 70 2F 00 00 00
Offset90=00 00 00 00 00 00 FB 00 00 41 98 01 00 00 00 00
OffsetA0=00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
OffsetB0=00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
OffsetC0=00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
OffsetD0=00 03 72 72 03 02 01 D2 FF 00 00 00 00 06 10 00
OffsetE0=00 00 10 10 10 10 10 10 10 10 10 00 07 00 00 FF
OffsetF0=FF 8B 00 00 00 02 02 00 00 00 00 50 3F 00 00 00


----------



## Agent-A01

Fluctuation is normal,even without offset voltage will fluctuate due to oscillation.

Forced 1.3 volts will vary from 1.325 > 1.319

High temperatures will cause instability, are you not on water?


----------



## TobbbeSWE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Fluctuation is normal,even without offset voltage will fluctuate due to oscillation.
> 
> Forced 1.3 volts will vary from 1.325 > 1.319
> 
> High temperatures will cause instability, are you not on water?


No not yet. My rads and blocks come next week. So my testing where only about 3 min at a time with case and window open. Ambient temperature went from 20c to 5c in 10 minutes i my room hehe! Cold as ****!









This is my current rig with some MS paint skills over them.
This is my loop and i will be using Akrylic tubing. I hoping to finish the build in 3 weeks.


----------



## VETDRMS

I can't verify any success with greater voltages using offsets. Has anyone using the voltage offset method gained any overclocking headroom (stable)? I can't believe a card that will stay stable at 1385 (some artifacting in TR/Heaven) at 1.212v wouldn't have any voltage headroom, but I can't say it isn't possible either. The current solution behaves exactly the same as the "broken" AB implementation.










I can solder a pot on to verify this, but I would rather not go to that extent just yet if there is a viable software control solution.


----------



## bertikul

I have been using Skyn3t bios on my GIGABYTE GV-N78TOC-3GD before, to see how far I can go on air and the 1.212v unlocked. Played with it for a while and flashed back to factory bios.
Today I decided to flash back to Skyn3t bios but can not get that 1.212v unlocked voltage. GPU-z and AB showed max 1.0870 v. Uninstalled/re-installed driver (334.89) GPU-Z and AB, cleaned registry.....etc. I don't really like re-flashing so often but I did just in case something went wrong. Still getting only 1.0870 v max.
As I said everything worked just fine some weeks ago but not this time. Any idea why is that happening? Is it a limitation of the new driver 334.89? Anything wrong with ma card?
THANKS


----------



## Agent-A01

@TobbbeSWE

Nice









Btw the values of offset are in hex. Max value is 1F, not 20
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VETDRMS*
> 
> I can't verify any success with greater voltages using offsets. Has anyone using the voltage offset method gained any overclocking headroom (stable)? I can't believe a card that will stay stable at 1385 (some artifacting in TR/Heaven) at 1.212v wouldn't have any voltage headroom, but I can't say it isn't possible either. The current solution behaves exactly the same as the "broken" AB implementation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can solder a pot on to verify this, but I would rather not go to that extent just yet if there is a viable software control solution.


The fact that you get artifacts at stock points to another issue..


----------



## VETDRMS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> The fact that you get artifacts at stock points to another issue..


I never said that, or I don't understand what you mean by "stock points." It will only start artifacting around 1360. I can induce artifacts using the voltage offset or LLC at lower clocks where it is normally stable at any voltage under 1.212v, indicating that either (1) the voltage control solution is ineffective/causing other issues or (2) the chip will not tolerate any voltage above 1.212v. The effect is immediate once this threshold is passed, suggesting that there is another issue. Soldering a pot on and testing that way could confirm this, but I'm not yet feeling like tearing everything down again.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> @TobbbeSWE
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw the values of offset are in hex. Max value is 1F, not 20
> The fact that you get artifacts at *stock points* to another issue..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VETDRMS*
> 
> I never said that, or I don't understand what you mean by "stock points." It will only start artifacting around 1360. I can induce artifacts using the voltage offset or LLC at lower clocks where it is normally stable at any voltage under 1.212v, indicating that either (1) the voltage control solution is ineffective/causing other issues or (2) the chip will not tolerate any voltage above 1.212v. The effect is immediate once this threshold is passed, suggesting that there is another issue. Soldering a pot on and testing that way could confirm this, but I'm not yet feeling like tearing everything down again.


I think it's supposed to be "at stock clocks is pointing to another issue.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VETDRMS*
> 
> I never said that, or I don't understand what you mean by "stock points." It will only start artifacting around 1360. I can induce artifacts using the voltage offset or LLC at lower clocks where it is normally stable at any voltage under 1.212v, indicating that either (1) the voltage control solution is ineffective/causing other issues or (2) the chip will not tolerate any voltage above 1.212v. The effect is immediate once this threshold is passed, suggesting that there is another issue. Soldering a pot on and testing that way could confirm this, but I'm not yet feeling like tearing everything down again.


Sorry i meant voltages, lol autocorrect.

Anyways what is your ASIC quality?


----------



## VETDRMS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Sorry i meant voltages, lol autocorrect.
> 
> Anyways what is your ASIC quality?


ASIC is 69.2%


----------



## TobbbeSWE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VETDRMS*
> 
> ASIC is 69.2%


Mine are 76,1% and 76,5


----------



## Chronic1

@agent-a01

We have all been through this already. Your method is slightly different but still the same out come in the end. My card was stable at 1.35v and stock clocks but as soon as I tried to push my card higher all hell broke loose.

I can do 1435mhz with 1.212v on a cold day.

With AB set to 1.35v I got horrible artifacts and hard locked in heaven @ 1335mhz

With precision set to 1.212v I get very minor artifacts in heaven @ 1335mhz

Please show me some proof that your card is able to overclock higher with added voltage.


----------



## TobbbeSWE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> @agent-a01
> 
> We have all been through this already. Your method is slightly different but still the same out come in the end. My card was stable at 1.35v and stock clocks but as soon as I tried to push my card higher all hell broke loose.
> 
> I can do 1435mhz with 1.212v on a cold day.
> 
> With AB set to 1.35v I got horrible artifacts and hard locked in heaven @ 1335mhz
> 
> With precision set to 1.212v I get very minor artifacts in heaven @ 1335mhz
> 
> Please show me some proof that your card is able to overclock higher with added voltage.


What hardware are you using? 1435mhz on a cold day is amazing on 1.212V


----------



## Chronic1

Hardware is in my signature. Its a Nvidia review card. 780ti reference. I use PrecisionX and Skyn3t vBios. Core clock is 1435mhz and voltage is 1.212. I scored 91fps in Valley. Lots of artifacts during the run but it passed without a crash. I run 1325mhz 24/7 @ 1.212v for all my intense gaming.


----------



## VSG

How did you get a review card?


----------



## TobbbeSWE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> Hardware is in my signature. Its a Nvidia review card. 780ti reference. I use PrecisionX and Skyn3t vBios. Core clock is 1435mhz and voltage is 1.212. I scored 91fps in Valley. Lots of artifacts during the run but it passed without a crash. I run 1325mhz 24/7 @ 1.212v for all my intense gaming.


Does temps really make such an impact on overclocking stability? How does temperature affect the stability of the core?
I have never used water-cooling for GPUs before so.

Is it not only voltage related?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TobbbeSWE*
> 
> Does temps really make such an impact on overclocking stability? How does temperature affect the stability of the core?
> I have never used water-cooling for GPUs before so.
> 
> Is it not only voltage related?


Quite a bit.

For instance, I set the fan to 100% for a bench run for Metro LL.

When the temp reaches 70c, I'll start to see an artifact here and there, at 75c they happen more often.


----------



## Chronic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> How did you get a review card?


Got it from a friend.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TobbbeSWE*
> 
> Does temps really make such an impact on overclocking stability? How does temperature affect the stability of the core?
> I have never used water-cooling for GPUs before so.
> 
> Is it not only voltage related?


Temperatures can have a large affect on stability and high temps can cause artifacting, usually high core temps wont see artifacts past upper 80s-low 90s, but hot vrm will cause issues. Since some people can use voltage and some cant, i suspect a common denominator here, perhaps temperature related. Stock cooling and even custom air coolers generally arent good at all for cooling the vrm,mosfects, etc
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> Please show me some proof that your card is able to overclock higher with added voltage.


I do not own a 780Ti, i had a friend do the testing for me.

max voltage he used was 1.25-1.26 under load, where his OC went from 1189 to 1254


----------



## Chronic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Temperatures can have a large affect on stability and high temps can cause artifacting, usually high core temps wont see artifacts past upper 80s-low 90s, but hot vrm will cause issues. Since some people can use voltage and some cant, i suspect a common denominator here, perhaps temperature related. Stock cooling and even custom air coolers generally arent good at all for cooling the vrm,mosfects, etc
> I do not own a 780Ti, i had a friend do the testing for me.
> 
> max voltage he used was 1.25-1.26 under load, where his OC went from 1189 to 1254


Im trying a stock bios now with increased power target. Now my gpu core is 1.187 during stock at full load.

I have these settings in profiles folder.
[Settings]
VDDC_Generic_Detection = 0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection = 3:20h

In cmd prompt i put in your first command and it came back 03

So i tried 07 with auto voltage and its showing around 1.200 in valley bench. I am going to try higher and see what I can do from here.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> Im trying a stock bios now with increased power target. Now my gpu core is 1.187 during stock at full load.
> 
> I have these settings in profiles folder.
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection = 0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection = 3:20h
> 
> In cmd prompt i put in your first command and it came back 03
> 
> So i tried 07 with auto voltage and its showing around 1.200 in valley bench. I am going to try higher and see what I can do from here.




This is all he willing to do, does not wont to kill his card since he is on air. Heaven for a few mins, no issues, no crashing or artifacting. Voltage underload is 1.25-1.256 He is using a modded stock bios though w/out forced 1.212 volts


----------



## Chronic1

Alright I have it working now. Its not giving me any more headroom though. I have tried 06, 07, 08, 09, 0a, 0b, 0c, 0d, 0e, 0f, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15. The higher I go above 1.212v the more artifacts I get during heaven at 1312mhz. The sweet spot is right around 1.212v 1.187 where I get the least amount of artifacts. Its starting to look like the best bet is still to just use Skyn3t vBios + PrecisionX @ 1.212v. For me atleast. This might work for you if you have a good card. My card asic is 84% so this may work better with a lower asic card. Just remember to use the stock bios! This does not work well with Skyn3t bios because the default stock voltage drops drastically. For example on stock bios default everything in precision or AB I load at 1.187v @ 1032mhz. On skyn3t Bios default everything I load at 1.025v @ 1045mhz and its stable.


----------



## Chronic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> 
> 
> This is all he willing to do, does not wont to kill his card since he is on air. Heaven for a few mins, no issues, no crashing or artifacting. Voltage underload is 1.25-1.256 He is using a modded stock bios though w/out forced 1.212 volts


Has he ever tried using Skyn3t's reference 780ti vBios with PrecisionX set to 1.212v to see how high he can get? As of right now, for my card at least. Its looking like that is going to be my best option.


----------



## Chronic1

Here is the page I used to find out the hex values.
http://online.sfsu.edu/chrism/hexval.html


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> Has he ever tried using Skyn3t's reference 780ti vBios with PrecisionX set to 1.212v to see how high he can get? As of right now, for my card at least. Its looking like that is going to be my best option.


He said he used it but it sucked for memory OC so he went back to stock

Edit: Id like to see people on water test this, we seem to have a few people who can use it, and some who cant.

Btw what do your artifacts look like, could you possibly screen cap it?


----------



## Chronic1

Well Its not looking too good. I'd stress to everyone here in the forums to just stick with PrecisionX and skyn3t vbios for 1.212v on your reference 780ti. This method does not work for me and all agent can say is "well my friend got it working" I have tested it thoroughly with stock bios and skyn3t bios and here is a video of the results.

Voltage overlay is top left of the screen. I used msi afterburner + RTSS to display voltage and core clock since that is all we need to see. Memory clock was left at stock in both tests. Card is liquid cooled. Card is also a golden one. Able to hit 1435mhz in Valley bench @ 1.212v.


----------



## Pandora's Box

all this over .04 volts? not worth it. stick with skyn3t.


----------



## Chronic1

Yea and I've tried higher and the artifacting only gets worse. At 1.3v my screen was a mess I thought it was going to crash. It acts as if it is lowering the voltage instead of increasing it.


----------



## VETDRMS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> He said he used it but it sucked for memory OC so he went back to stock
> 
> Edit: Id like to see people on water test this, we seem to have a few people who can use it, and some who cant.
> 
> Btw what do your artifacts look like, could you possibly screen cap it?


I am on water and did some cold testing (10C coolant temp - 18-20C loaded gpu temp) and I could run 1398mhz in Valley with no artifacts. Same with 3Dmark'11, but for some reason 3DMark would crash on the Firestrike PhysX test, but no artifacts in Firestrike. This is all at 1.212v. Using any type of voltage control in AB would cause instant instability.

The rest of my system is a bit dated but it still gets along pretty well! This seems like a great card considering the voltage. Looking forward to some future testing at 1.3v or so once it gets sorted out.

Attached is at 1385 / 3750, room temp, 30C fully loaded. No artifacts.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> Well Its not looking too good. I'd stress to everyone here in the forums to just stick with PrecisionX and skyn3t vbios for 1.212v on your reference 780ti. This method does not work for me and all agent can say is "well my friend got it working" I have tested it thoroughly with stock bios and skyn3t bios and here is a video of the results.
> 
> Voltage overlay is top left of the screen. I used msi afterburner + RTSS to display voltage and core clock since that is all we need to see. Memory clock was left at stock in both tests. Card is liquid cooled. Card is also a golden one. Able to hit 1435mhz in Valley bench @ 1.212v.


Those artifacts are very similar to ones i get when i OC memory too high(past7800mhz)

*"well my friend got it working"*

Im sorry, what?

I got it working personally on friends Ti with minimal hassle, your card does not like voltage, as I already said. 580Lightning i had with added voltage = dud card. Also, a golden 470 i had after changing to an accelero xtreme plus resulted in artifacts followed by a crash. Cause, vrm overheat due to weak included heatsinks. Artifacting is not normal, so either dud card or your VRM is overheating, which wouldn't surprise me since you are on air. *i imagine DD=00 you would OC higher as well*. The fact that other people get freezes _only_, or it works, but yours artifacts with it instead of crashing, points to your card. We already have a few people that it works with, one that can only add up to a certain point until it crashes, and some that crash instantly.

There is no guarantee that you would get better results, i made that clear earlier, this a "try it out for yourself and see if it will help"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VETDRMS*
> 
> 
> I am on water and did some cold testing (10C coolant temp - 18-20C loaded gpu temp) and I could run 1398mhz in Valley with no artifacts. Same with 3Dmark'11, but for some reason 3DMark would crash on the Firestrike PhysX test, but no artifacts in Firestrike. This is all at 1.212v. Using any type of voltage control in AB would cause instant instability.
> 
> The rest of my system is a bit dated but it still gets along pretty well! This seems like a great card considering the voltage. Looking forward to some future testing at 1.3v or so once it gets sorted out.
> 
> Attached is at 1385 / 3750, room temp, 30C fully loaded. No artifacts.


What water block do you have?

So an extra 6.25mvv (DD=04) causes instant crashes?

btw, i dont think you are stable in valley, i score 3600 in valley at similar clock speeds

edit: i see you said dated system, nvm


----------



## Chronic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VETDRMS*
> 
> 
> I am on water and did some cold testing (10C coolant temp - 18-20C loaded gpu temp) and I could run 1398mhz in Valley with no artifacts. Same with 3Dmark'11, but for some reason 3DMark would crash on the Firestrike PhysX test, but no artifacts in Firestrike. This is all at 1.212v. Using any type of voltage control in AB would cause instant instability.
> 
> The rest of my system is a bit dated but it still gets along pretty well! This seems like a great card considering the voltage. Looking forward to some future testing at 1.3v or so once it gets sorted out.
> 
> Attached is at 1385 / 3750, room temp, 30C fully loaded. No artifacts.


Is that a reference 780ti? Very very nice if so! Temps make a big impact, if you can get the card down to 20c during load you will break 1400mhz in Valley for sure!

When I did my 1435mhz run i think the max temp was 20c on the core with 1.212v. It was a cold day like 35F ambient temps.

On a normal day the card stays around 34c


----------



## Chronic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Those artifacts are very similar to ones i get when i OC memory too high(past7800mhz)
> 
> *"well my friend got it working"*
> 
> Im sorry, what?
> 
> I got it working personally on friends Ti with minimal hassle, your card does not like voltage, as I already said. 580Lightning i had with added voltage = dud card. Artifacting is not normal, so either dud card or your VRM is overheating, which wouldn't surprise me since you are on air. i imagine DD=00 you would OC higher as well. The fact that other people get freezes _only_, or it works, but yours artifacts with it instead of crashing, points to your card. We already have a few people that it works with, one that can only add up to a certain point until it crashes, and some that crash instantly.
> 
> There is no guarantee that you would get better results, i made that clear earlier, this a "try it out for yourself and see if it will help"


*Memory clock was left at stock in both tests. Card is liquid cooled.* Card is also able to hit 1435mhz in Valley bench @ 1.212v. http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/10580_20#post_21872598


----------



## skupples

so, we are right where we were months ago when Sky/ed/zawa were working on this. It works, up to a certain point, for a minority of people.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> *Memory clock was left at stock in both tests. Card is liquid cooled.* Card is also able to hit 1435mhz in Valley bench @ 1.212v. http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/10580_20#post_21872598


Reread my post, you quoted it before i finished editing. A high clock means absolutely nothing about what i said. The first 580 Lightning i had would OC to 1ghz easy on stock voltage, but added voltage = artifacting. The other 2 cards i had would hit 1100mhz with extra voltage, neither of them had issues with high amounts of it either.
There is a reason why people say, high leakage cards are better for water. High asics cards have low leakage which tend to not play as well with voltage, and in your case not at all( or vrm temps)

What block do you have? EK is superior in vrm cooling,(but the instructions do not say to put thick thermal pads on the inductors which is a reason why some of these cards pop) and other blocks seem to only cool the phases and not the inductors. If a block has weak cooling in the vrm area, those things get hot, the stagnant air doesnt help either.
I also noticed that the Ti has a noticeably higher VTT voltage than the titan.. Another interesting fact

Also, try underclocking memory(test) cowie has had to do that for some cards to reach stability(including GK110)


----------



## Chronic1

The proper testing should be done in this fashion.

Step 1. Flash Skyn3t vbios and test card for maximum core clock @ 1.212v using PrecisionX
Step 2. Use KBT 1.27 to increase power target on stock bios and flash it to your card.
Step 3. Use Agent-A01's method to increase voltage above the default and test your card for maximum core clock.

You can skip step 1 if you've already done it.


----------



## Chronic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Reread my post, you quoted it before i finished editing. A high clock means absolutely nothing about what i said. The first 580 Lightning i had would OC to 1ghz easy on stock voltage, but added voltage = artifacting. The other 2 cards i had would hit 1100mhz with extra voltage, neither of them had issues with high amounts of it either.
> There is a reason why people say, high leakage cards are better for water. High asics cards have low leakage which tend to not play as well with voltage, and in your case not at all( or vrm temps)
> 
> What block do you have? EK is superior in vrm cooling,(but the instructions do not say to put thick thermal pads on the inductors which is a reason why some of these cards pop) and other blocks seem to only cool the phases and not the inductors. If a block has weak cooling in the vrm area, those things get hot, the stagnant air doesnt help either.
> I also noticed that the Ti has a noticeably higher VTT voltage than the titan.. Another interesting fact
> 
> Also, try underclocking memory(test) cowie has had to do that for some cards to reach stability(including GK110)


My vrms are air cooled with heavy copper heatsinks and a 150cfm fan blowing directly on them with very cold ambient temps. I have a laser temperature reader as well. Vrm area never breaks 45c. You may be right about the leakage which is why I suggested for people with low asic to give it a shot. Hell everyone give it a try, its not hard at all. Just make sure you compare it with PrecisionX @ 1.212v on Skyn3ts vBios to make sure its worth it.


----------



## VETDRMS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> What block do you have? EK is superior in vrm cooling,(but the instructions do not say to put thick thermal pads on the inductors which is a reason why some of these cards pop) and other blocks seem to only cool the phases and not the inductors. If a block has weak cooling in the vrm area, those things get hot, the stagnant air doesnt help either.
> I also noticed that the Ti has a noticeably higher VTT voltage than the titan.. Another interesting fact


Looks like 1372 / 3750 is game stable on this card at 1.212v. I haven't tested higher memory, which won't do much considering I am on a 1080p display. Really nothing to complain about!

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2601724

Regarding the EK waterblock, which area are you talking about from the attached picture? I am using the Nickel/Plexi EK block with the pads installed per the instructions.



Regarding whether or not this "work," has anyone actually seen any additional OC headroom above 1300? The fact that I can get it to artifact just after the 1.212v step suggests something other than "a card that doesn't like voltage" is going on here.


----------



## Chronic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VETDRMS*
> 
> Looks like 1372 / 3750 is game stable on this card at 1.212v. Really nothing to complain about!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2601724
> 
> Regarding the EK waterblock, which area are you talking about from the attached picture? I am using the Nickel/Plexi EK block with the pads installed per the instructions.
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding whether or not this "work," has anyone actually seen any additional OC headroom above 1300? The fact that I can get it to artifact just after the 1.212v step suggests something other than "a card that doesn't like voltage" is going on here.


Holy crap thats better than my card! I thought I had the best reference 780ti but damn. Can that 1372mhz run heaven without artifacts?
How about tomb raider with tressfx


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> My vrms are air cooled with heavy copper heatsinks and a 150cfm fan blowing directly on them with very cold ambient temps. I have a laser temperature reader as well. Vrm area never breaks 45c. You may be right about the leakage which is why I suggested for people with low asic to give it a shot. Hell everyone give it a try, its not hard at all. Just make sure you compare it with PrecisionX @ 1.212v on Skyn3ts vBios to make sure its worth it.


Ah you have a GPU block only, i still dont trust small sinks, copper is better than aluminum, but nothing beats water, individual sinks arent as good as the full cover plate either... Anyways make absolutely sure that everything circled in here is not too hot(just 1 thing here could potentially cause your artifacts), measuring the sinks probably isnt the best way to do it either because if they dont have full contact they wouldnt be asborbing all of the heat, best to measure those directly.



Anyways Id like for as many people to test this, and potentially gather enough data to solve out why some people can and some people can use it. Would be a lot easier if i had a Ti that wouldnt use voltage to figure this out, ah well.


----------



## Chronic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Ah you have a GPU block only, i still dont trust small sinks, copper is better than aluminum, but nothing beats water, individual sinks arent as good as the full cover plate either... Anyways make absolutely sure that everything circled in here is not too hot(just 1 thing here could potentially cause your artifacts), measuring the sinks probably isnt the best way to do it either because if they dont have full contact they wouldnt be asborbing all of the heat, best to measure those directly.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways Id like for as many people to test this, and potentially gather enough data to solve out why some people can and some people can use it. Would be a lot easier if i had a Ti that wouldnt use voltage to figure this out, ah well.


What temperature on the VRM's would you say is too hot? I heard they have a max temp of like 120c. So lets say worst case scenario mine reach up to 70-75c would that be ok?


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VETDRMS*
> 
> Looks like 1372 / 3750 is game stable on this card at 1.212v. I haven't tested higher memory, which won't do much considering I am on a 1080p display. Really nothing to complain about!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2601724
> 
> Regarding the EK waterblock, which area are you talking about from the attached picture? I am using the Nickel/Plexi EK block with the pads installed per the instructions.
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding whether or not this "work," has anyone actually seen any additional OC headroom above 1300? The fact that I can get it to artifact just after the 1.212v step suggests something other than "a card that doesn't like voltage" is going on here.


The EK picture guide online is correct, but the ones sent out with the blocks did not have instructions to cover inductors, this was my case and several others in the titan thread.

I ended up taking block off and putting thick pads on them after i found out about that, and some cards have died because of that reason.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> What temperature on the VRM's would you say is too hot? I heard they have a max temp of like 120c. So lets say worst case scenario mine reach up to 70-75c would that be ok?


My GTX 470 artifacted around 80C, 8800GT i had was around 85c, and the 580s i had were fine up to around 90c.. All VRMs are from different manufacturers built around different specs, each are designed for different ranges. It would be hard to give you an exact answer. Should 70-75c be good, sure most likely; is it possible that it is too high? of course it is. Just make sure all of them are well within close range of each other, make sure you dont have 1 thing thats just much hotter than the rest.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Instashox*
> 
> Looking to sell a 79.4% asic 780 Ti classy for a good clocking referenced PCB 780 Ti.
> 
> Reason? Moving to an itx case that doesn't fix not reference PCBs (780 ti classified).
> 
> Any takers?


Sorry man, you can't advertise sales outside the marketplace and you don't have enough rep for that either.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VETDRMS*
> 
> Looks like 1372 / 3750 is game stable on this card at 1.212v. I haven't tested higher memory, which won't do much considering I am on a 1080p display. Really nothing to complain about!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2601724


Your poor GPU really needs a CPU upgrade to shine, but very impressive overclocks


----------



## VETDRMS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> Holy crap thats better than my card! I thought I had the best reference 780ti but damn. Can that 1372mhz run heaven without artifacts?
> How about tomb raider with tressfx


Heaven/Valley seems to run fine. Tomb Raider gameplay is fine but I noticed some tearing on the benchmark, to clear it up I had to step down to 1346 as there was a few blips at 1359. Temps above 30C at 1372 started showing tearing. There aren't a lot of ways to keep it cooler than this long term. I have been looking at aquarium chillers for this purpose, but I will go down that road later when I build a new system in the fall (Haswell-E possibly). I am building a house this spring/summer and will be exploring some direct AC systems for the computer lab room.









This is what my board looked like before mounting the EK block:


----------



## skupples

you should be using the same size thermal pads on the R33 inductors, as you use everywhere else. Which is likely .5mm
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VETDRMS*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Heaven/Valley seems to run fine. Tomb Raider gameplay is fine but I noticed some tearing on the benchmark, to clear it up I had to step down to 1346 as there was a few blips at 1359. Temps above 30C at 1372 started showing tearing. There aren't a lot of ways to keep it cooler than this long term. I have been looking at aquarium chillers for this purpose, but I will go down that road later when I build a new system in the fall (Haswell-E possibly). I am building a house this spring/summer and will be exploring some direct AC systems for the computer lab room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what my board looked like before mounting the EK block:


I'm confused... Are you running past 1.212V or not? 1.212V is the max possible voltage you can get out of a bios, anything after that requires the commands,.


----------



## 50shadesofray

The RIG


----------



## Chronic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VETDRMS*
> 
> Heaven/Valley seems to run fine. Tomb Raider gameplay is fine but I noticed some tearing on the benchmark, to clear it up I had to step down to 1346 as there was a few blips at 1359. Temps above 30C at 1372 started showing tearing. There aren't a lot of ways to keep it cooler than this long term. I have been looking at aquarium chillers for this purpose, but I will go down that road later when I build a new system in the fall (Haswell-E possibly). I am building a house this spring/summer and will be exploring some direct AC systems for the computer lab room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what my board looked like before mounting the EK block:


Very very nice card man. You hit the lottery. Once you upgrade your cpu ill be expecting to see you beat my Valley score. I scored 91fps w/ 1435/3850 on a 3770K @ 4.95ghz


----------



## Chronic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> you should be using the same size thermal pads on the R33 inductors, as you use everywhere else. Which is likely .5mm
> I'm confused... Are you running past 1.212V or not? 1.212V is the max possible voltage you can get out of a bios, anything after that requires the commands,.


Hes using 1.212v

He tried using the commands and found it was unstable.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VETDRMS*
> 
> Heaven/Valley seems to run fine. Tomb Raider gameplay is fine but I noticed some tearing on the benchmark, to clear it up I had to step down to 1346 as there was a few blips at 1359. Temps above 30C at 1372 started showing tearing. There aren't a lot of ways to keep it cooler than this long term. I have been looking at aquarium chillers for this purpose, but I will go down that road later when I build a new system in the fall (Haswell-E possibly). I am building a house this spring/summer and will be exploring some direct AC systems for the computer lab room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what my board looked like before mounting the EK block:


That looks fine.. You said you got minor artifacts at 1.212 without any commands?










You two who are getting artifacts, are your bioses "unlocked" to 1.212 volts?


----------



## Chronic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> That looks fine.. You said you got minor artifacts at 1.212 without any commands?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You two who are getting artifacts, are your bioses "unlocked" to 1.212 volts?


I tried it on both stock and skyn3t bioses.

With skyn3t bios with 1.212v unlocked the default voltage in AB and PrecisionX is 1.025v... I guess because my cards asic quality is high 84% so it uses less voltage.

On stock bios the voltage in AB and PrecisionX is 1.187v

_According to Alexey Nikolaichuk (the author of RivaTuner and MSI Afterburner), the correlation between voltage and quality is like follows:

ASIC quality < 75% - 1.1750 V;
ASIC quality < 80% - 1.1125 V;
ASIC quality < 85% - 1.0500 V;
ASIC quality < 90% - 1.0250 V;
ASIC quality ≤ 100% - 1.0250 V._


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> How did you get a review card?


Lots of reviewers sell their cards. Either for profit or for charity. I think probably half my cards of the past 3 years have been review cards.


----------



## bigtonyman1138

I'm Selling 770 for a decent price to upgrade to a new shiny 780 ti. Probably going to go with EVGA again because of the awesome warranty and support. I plan on probably keeping the card air cooled for the time being so is it better to just grab a reference card with the reference blower this time around and save some money or spend a bit more for the classy? Haven't really had the time to tweak and overclock extensively due to time constraints, and I don't see that changing any time soon unfortunately.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigtonyman1138*
> 
> I'm Selling 770 for a decent price to upgrade to a new shiny 780 ti. Probably going to go with EVGA again because of the awesome warranty and support. I plan on probably keeping the card air cooled for the time being so is it better to just grab a reference card with the reference blower this time around and save some money or spend a bit more for the classy? Haven't really had the time to tweak and overclock extensively due to time constraints, and I don't see that changing any time soon unfortunately.


If you are even thinking about OC'ing it, then is say the Classy. If your not, than either the reference blower or ACX is a good choice, and can even do some decent OC'es. Will it stay aircooled or you gonna go water? If air, then forget Classy, it really needs water to shine and live up to its potential IMHO.


----------



## bigtonyman1138

Thanks for the reply man. I'm not really planning on liquid cooling anytime soon so it sounds like a reference model will be my best bet.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigtonyman1138*
> 
> Thanks for the reply man. I'm not really planning on liquid cooling anytime soon so it sounds like a reference model will be my best bet.


That's what I would get in this situation, were it me looking. Good hunting!









Also, unless they are the same price as the standard card, don't worry about the superclock or the FTW cards, you can equal the factory OC on them with a standard card and pocket the extra scratch!


----------



## 3v0ra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3v0ra*
> 
> Hello to all, congratulations to skyn3t for their work.
> 
> I have just a Inno3D 780ti iCHILL: D: D: D and I have to say that it is extremely quiet and huge XD
> 
> Now after a while ', I would use the bios modded ones on the front page are also valid for custom models?
> 
> this is my bios, how can I see if the voltage is unlocked?
> 
> 780tiichillherculez3000.zip 197k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help, and sorry, i'm a noob


Anyone help? Please :-(


----------



## Neo Zuko

I know nothing, I'm Jon Snow.


----------



## ladick666

Once again, I write about the problem
I have Asus Ti DCUII OC
flashed bios
Asus Ti DCUII OC
Version 80.80.34.00.10
skyn3t-Ti-DCUII-OC.zip 135k. zip file
obtained frequency 1020, and 1045 are not
reinstalled drivers, etc.
BIOS can not see it right?


----------



## steadly2004

Quick question. I know that we've said multiple times that mining will be too much stress for the VRM's and most likely will end up killing the card. But... what about BOINC? Is that just as bad? I like to turn on BOINC on colder nights to warm my room, and contribute at the same time. Is this possibly going to end up where we know mining does?


----------



## skupples

=\ I know tons of people who mine with gk110's on air. They just don't clock them very high.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Why should mining be more dangerous than time-adjusted (i. e. 24/7) gaming scenarios if you leave the thermal cap untouched? She'll throttle above 83'C as necessary.


----------



## skupples

There is an obvious smear campaign against mining on NVIDIA. We know its not as good as AMD but its onlybgoing to blown up your card if you run obscene OC's with poor air flow. Those R33's like to pop.

Amd miners going cry when big die maxwell hits.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> Quick question. I know that we've said multiple times that mining will be too much stress for the VRM's and most likely will end up killing the card.


Sounds like bull to me. The VRMs will likely whine and whine a lot but they won't blow up.


----------



## skupples

Something tells me this is coming out of the heavily biased mining threads. Just remember to put pads on your R33 chokes if they are under water.


----------



## Ajay57

Just checked out my ASIC here on one of mt 780 TI's, this is the result 75.5%!!!

Is this good or Bad??? Thanks!



AJ.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajay57*
> 
> Just checked out my ASIC here on one of mt 780 TI's, this is the result 75.5%!!!
> 
> Is this good or Bad??? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> AJ.


Most don't put much weight into ASIC quality. But 75.5% would appear to be a decent number for a card that does good on air and water at lower voltages.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3v0ra*
> 
> Anyone help? Please :-(


People have families, jobs, lives and on that narrow free time they have from their day, some come to this special place some of us call home here at OCN to do the things they enjoy: learn, help and hang out with people that share the same hobby!
Modding bios is not just to open KBT and edit a few values or copy our bios settings onto their bios like some do and its done! Some bios have to be manipulated to work properly by altering their code!
As you can imagine this is no simple task or easy as each bios has a "few" thousands lines of code and it takes TIME!








I already have your bios and am looking into it, "soon" (as when i/we have TIME to do it) it will be posted in the OP!
Take care and dont worry you or anybody else are not forgotten, its just the problem of finding the time to do it!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladick666*
> 
> Once again, I write about the problem
> I have Asus Ti DCUII OC
> flashed bios
> Asus Ti DCUII OC
> Version 80.80.34.00.10
> skyn3t-Ti-DCUII-OC.zip 135k. zip file
> obtained frequency 1020, and 1045 are not
> reinstalled drivers, etc.
> BIOS can not see it right?


Im sorry but can you explain a bit better? if its a matter of language i speak a few, PM me and ill do my best to help you!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> Quick question. I know that we've said multiple times that mining will be too much stress for the VRM's and most likely will end up killing the card. But... what about BOINC? Is that just as bad? I like to turn on BOINC on colder nights to warm my room, and contribute at the same time. Is this possibly going to end up where we know mining does?


Like Skupp says! go stock clocks and voltages, clocks reverts to stock when double precision is enabled due to the load it generates on the CUDA cores and the heat that comes with the high wattage! More volts and higher clocks are not advisable!









Cheers all

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## TobbbeSWE

Lots of guys with EK blocks here i see. I know that EK have the best VRM temps of all water-blocks out there.









I'm getting my two blocks next week i think. Now this is my first water-cooling loop ever.
Should i use the pads that come with the block. And should i do something different that's not in the manual?









I wanna get the most out of my build so is it anything that i can do to make temps better?

This is the block i'l be using.


----------



## lowfat

The stock pads are fine. Also consider throwing thermal pads on the backside of the VRMs between the block and backplate. That is assuming you are buying a backplate.


----------



## bigtonyman1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> That's what I would get in this situation, were it me looking. Good hunting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, unless they are the same price as the standard card, don't worry about the superclock or the FTW cards, you can equal the factory OC on them with a standard card and pocket the extra scratch!


Yup I know. Thanks for the heads up!! Think I'll buy one next week.


----------



## TobbbeSWE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> The stock pads are fine. Also consider throwing thermal pads on the backside of the VRMs between the block and backplate. That is assuming you are buying a backplate.


Alright!

Yes i am. Could you point out exactly where i should place the pads? On a picture hehe









Also i saw this thread. He claims that the R33 chokes never touch the block. Is this his fault becuse of bad mounting or should they not be cooled?
EK include them in the manual so?

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18565977


----------



## VETDRMS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> you should be using the same size thermal pads on the R33 inductors, as you use everywhere else. Which is likely .5mm
> I'm confused... Are you running past 1.212V or not? 1.212V is the max possible voltage you can get out of a bios, anything after that requires the commands,.


Sorry for any confusion. Let me clear things up a bit. The offset voltage method behaves exactly like the normal AB implementation of voltage control in my case (i.e. it doesn't work). If I start at a voltage less than 1.212v and use the offset, once I pass this level it will cause instability. At higher clock speeds (>1300), I can step the voltage up in single 6.25mv increments and I will notice tearing or geometry errors (usually black triangles) once I pass 1.212v with this method (or any current method). Decreasing the voltage below this threshold clears up any artifacts. At higher clocks above 30C I will get artifacts even at 1.212v, which is normal in my experience when you've reached a limit (before a hard crash). This is in the 1385-1398 range at 1.212v. The card is stable in benches/games at 1372 @ 1.212v, but above 30C in Tomb Raider benchmark it will artifact a bit, so for normal game use I have it set to 1346 @ 1.212v with no signs of artifacts/stability issues (normal loaded temp of 30-35C).

I am using the stock bios with modified power tables that match the Skyn3t bios. I am also using K-boost to lock clocks and the voltage control tool in Precision to set 1.212v.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Your poor GPU really needs a CPU upgrade to shine, but very impressive overclocks


Yes, but I'm really impressed how well this 6-year old system is still able to handle games and just about everything else. An upgrade is overdue, but it's sad how little the bar has moved in 6 years, which was once an eternity in terms of performance delta over time. Mobile/power-first architecture and a limit to what's required for general compute, imho, is the cause. I've had a lot of fun refreshing this old rig just to see how it performs and I'm proud of the old bugger. I had a pile of very nice old Viper John (anyone remember that name!?) heatsinks laying around and replaced the crappy Asus heat-pipe mess and adapted an old MCW-60 with an Apogee top and a Viper John 8800GTX plate to the northbridge:



I found some old new stock of 1.8v Micron Dominator 4x1 ($39 shipped!) and ended up at 410fsb, 1T, 7-6-6-18 @ 1640 with a Trd of 5. Which, for an x48 RE with a quad and all the DIMM slots filled is great. I'm waiting to see what Haswell-E looks like. Until then, I don't doubt any game will really be held back too much by this old rusty QX.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TobbbeSWE*
> 
> Alright!
> 
> Yes i am. Could you point out exactly where i should place the pads? On a picture hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also i saw this thread. He claims that the R33 chokes never touch the block. Is this his fault becuse of bad mounting or should they not be cooled?
> EK include them in the manual so?
> 
> http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18565977


I had to use thicker pads than the supplied ones


----------



## TobbbeSWE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> I had to use thicker pads than the supplied ones


Ok does EK include some spare pads so i could go double the thickness?

How about taking some pads from my ref coolers? They should have great quality. EVGA made mine cards.

Also is their any spots on the back between back plate and PCB that i should t use pads?
I'm always in for knowing everything possible about everything i found interesting









Sorry for machinegunning questions


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TobbbeSWE*
> 
> Ok does EK include some spare pads so i could go double the thickness?
> 
> How about taking some pads from my ref coolers? They should have great quality. EVGA made mine cards.
> 
> Also is their any spots on the back between back plate and PCB that i should t use pads?
> I'm always in for knowing everything possible about everything i found interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for machinegunning questions




Dont forget the [R33] inductors (in the yellow area) as they are not stated in EK pdf to cover with thermal pads!



So THIS wont happen! (there is always a chance for something to go wrong but we have to take precautions to diminish those odds right?







)



Cover this area (+- 1,5mm thermal pads) on the back of the PCB as its opposite to the VRM modules and will optimize heat transfer to the backplate (you wont see much difference but its better than nothing IMO)









Sorry for the machinegun answers!









Take care

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## TobbbeSWE

Anyway! i found some really interesting rewiews from Guru3d.
Looks like they got a thermal camera









Would love to see a test with a EK waterblock.

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_780_ti_review,10.html


----------



## TobbbeSWE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Dont forget the [R33] inductors (in the yellow area) as they are not stated in EK pdf to cover with thermal pads!
> 
> 
> 
> So THIS wont happen! (there is always a chance for something to go wrong but we have to take precautions to diminish those odds right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> Cover this area (+- 1,5mm thermal pads) on the back of the PCB as its opposite to the VRM modules and will optimize heat transfer to the backplate (you wont see much difference but its better than nothing IMO)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the machinegun answers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take care
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


You are so nice! Thank you!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TobbbeSWE*
> 
> You are so nice! Thank you!


Well, me being nice is debatable...








But i try to help the best i can, OCN way!








Keeps us posted on your new setup and OC adventures!








While we are at it: Fill your SIG with your RIG, *it helps US to help YOU!*








You have a link in my SIG!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## TobbbeSWE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Well, me being nice is debatable...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But i try to help the best i can, OCN way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keeps us posted on your new setup and OC adventures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While we are at it: Fill your SIG with your RIG, *it helps US to help YOU!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a link in my SIG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Ok i did my signature! Is it visible now?









EDIT
Oh there it is!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TobbbeSWE*
> 
> Ok i did my signature! Is it visible now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT
> Oh there it is!


----------



## Xares

hi, Has all the evga Classified good ASIC? They all are good for OC?


----------



## jlw777

Can get a title to be in the club?

Just another question, it boosts over the 1020mhz to about 1100mhz. Both EVGA precision and Msi afterburner indicates so. But GPU-Z shows 1020mhz. How does that work?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlw777*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can get a title to be in the club?
> 
> Just another question, it boosts over the 1020mhz to about 1100mhz. Both EVGA precision and Msi afterburner indicates so. But GPU-Z shows 1020mhz. How does that work?


I don't know just what gpu-z reads for the boost window in the main tab, but if you go on the sensor tab, it will show the correct clocks. I normally click the question mark on the main tab to bring up the render test window, then switch to the sensor tab & run the render test for a few seconds to see the clock after boost under load. The render test is a weak load but will get the boost clock up.


----------



## jlw777

Thanks, The sensors corresponds


----------



## Hard2Ki11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> It doesnt work for the Ti, the PWM is different than reference cards (Titan /780) but as i said above there are 2 parties looking into it, lets see if we (you, everybody) get lucky!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Would you still recommend using the skynet bios even though I cant O/C it?


----------



## Hard2Ki11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Errorist66*
> 
> I think the bulk of the improvement should be done with 334.89 increasing performance by up to 19% for some GPU. But that's really a question for NVidia. I have my EVGA GTX780 TI SC since 10/2013 and I never had major issue, except with the Visa bill when I showed up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 719$ + 35$ shipping + 108$ taxe to pay UPS on delivery. But I guess living in Manchester you know all about the tax men long fingers reaching in your pocket. (That's where I was, Manchester, on my 40th Birthday on a business trip to Sky network, in 2006 during some heat wave)


Have almost the same specs....have you been able to overclock your evga 780 ti?


----------



## Hard2Ki11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> He said he used it but it sucked for memory OC so he went back to stock
> 
> Edit: Id like to see people on water test this, we seem to have a few people who can use it, and some who cant.
> 
> Btw what do your artifacts look like, could you possibly screen cap it?


I am running Tri gtx 780 ti water block with a xspc ax360 radiator and dual pump reservoir. Would I qualify?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hard2Ki11*
> 
> Would you still recommend using the skynet bios even though I cant O/C it?


If you are happy with your stock bios, with stock voltages and stock power target, yes, there is no reason to flash any bios!
Now, if you want to unlock the voltage up to 1,212V, are having stutters due to the power target not being enough, then yes you should flash!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Errorist66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hard2Ki11*
> 
> Have almost the same specs....have you been able to overclock your evga 780 ti?


yes, with skyn3t bios I run power target at 180%, +307 clock and +500 memory. funny thing is because my ASIC quality is only 65%, I get better overclock at 1.188v, at 1.212V I can only do +286 GPU core.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hard2Ki11*
> 
> I am running Tri gtx 780 ti water block with a xspc ax360 radiator and dual pump reservoir. Would I qualify?


Of course, also since you have 3 cards, mind testing each 1 individually( no i dont mean take 2 cards out just apply command on 1 card) if you get instability..

Thanks


----------



## hogofwar

I have given up on the 780 ti ghz edition, as I have seen many other people have very similar problems with it.

I shall go for a EVGA 780 ti Classified, unless someone can convince me to go for another one (money is no issue).


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hogofwar*
> 
> I have given up on the 780 ti ghz edition, as I have seen many other people have very similar problems with it.
> 
> I shall go for a EVGA 780 ti Classified, unless someone can convince me to go for another one (money is no issue).


Classy or KPE, hands down, all good!








Go for it!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## skupples

EVGA numba Juan


----------



## gdubc

About to join! Got my two 780ti classies sitting here unopened! Just need to make up my mind for sure about keeping them.....They didn't have the 780 classies in stock is why I went with the ti models. Now they have the 780 classies so I am debating paying the $89 more for 3 780 classies or even maybe the $345 more for a pair of titan blacks.
I didn't plan on spending so much on gpus but amazon is giving me a deal for a screwup and I want to take full advantage. I'm in for $640 each on the cards I already have and the blacks would run $808 a piece. Only reason I am looking at the blacks is I am pretty much positive I will pick up a 4ktv next year.

Any opinions out there?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> About to join! Got my two 780ti classies sitting here unopened! Just need to make up my mind for sure about keeping them.....They didn't have the 780 classies in stock is why I went with the ti models. Now they have the 780 classies so I am debating paying the $89 more for 3 780 classies or even maybe the $345 more for a pair of titan blacks.
> I didn't plan on spending so much on gpus but amazon is giving me a deal for a screwup and I want to take full advantage. I'm in for $640 each on the cards I already have and the blacks would run $808 a piece. Only reason I am looking at the blacks is I am pretty much positive I will pick up a 4ktv next year.
> 
> Any opinions out there?


Well that's a tough one!

IMHO the 780Ti Classifieds are the best cards to get due to voltage control up to 1,500V and the top VRM section (better VRM's only the KPE, look similar but i assure you they are NOT!







)
You can hold on with those until Volta (my personal opinion of course) or 3 780 classys as you go for 4K TV later on!
the titan blacks make sense as new games might require more VRAM for extra eye candy (Thief very high quality 4457GB mem usage...







) take the AA out of the equation and it will be less than 3GB!
and also for the voltage restriction titan blacks are the same as reference 780Ti, if you end up with a less OC'able cards due to the silicon lottery!
Taking all these variables onto the table, i think (if it was me in your shoes, my taste and will) i would stick with 2-Way SLI 780Ti/KPE as they are better cards and OC'ed will provide enough power for 4K until the real nvidia upgrade, Volta, comes into play!









my take on Volta:

"_"Maxwell and Denver are part of the Parker SoC made for Tegras in late 2014, you will see denver in GPUs only with Volta in 2015!
(IMO, you will only see Maxwell with Denver on nvidias cards IF AMD pulls something BIG with Mantle!)
See, unified virtual memory is important for devices integrating a GPU and a CPU onto the same package!
For NVIDIA their Parker SoC will be based on Maxwell for the GPU and Denver for the CPU, so this looks to be a feature specifically setup for Parker and Parker-like products, where NVIDIA can offer their own CPU integrated with a Maxwell GPU.
But as you know these "road maps" can be changed on the fly accordingly to "their" specific needs! tongue.gif
And yes, Volta will need to be in 16nm due to the heat the stacked DRAM will produce, the chip has to be TDP restricted, then memory cooling will be a must for us OC´ers!








Just google "Micron's Hybrid Memory Cube" and "RRAM" and drool a little on the upcoming (next 2/3 years) GPU side memory goodness!"_"

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Ajay57

Hi ED, can you kindly tell me if there any Difference in the 2 EVGA 780 TI SKYNET BIOS FLASHES??

The reason i am asking is my 2 x EVGA 780 TI's here are the SUPERCLOCKED MODEL. but with the Titan type blower fitted!

Model no: http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-233-EA&groupid=701&catid=1914&subcat=1402

Its this one above that i have posted!!

Respectfully,

AJ.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajay57*
> 
> Hi ED, can you kindly tell me if there any Difference in the 2 EVGA 780 TI SKYNET BIOS FLASHES??
> 
> The reason i am asking is my 2 x EVGA 780 TI's here are the SUPERCLOCKED MODEL. but with the Titan type blower fitted!
> 
> Model no: http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-233-EA&groupid=701&catid=1914&subcat=1402
> 
> Its this one above that i have posted!!
> 
> Respectfully,
> 
> AJ.


You mean reference EVGA cards!









vBios GTX 780 Ti
Version 80.80.30.00.80 - 80.80.30.00.01
Base core clock 1045Mhz
Disabled boost
3d voltage adjustable
1.212v unlocked
Fan Idle 20%
Fan bumped to 100%
Default power target 100% 300w by 200% slide 600w >>Evga Precision X
Default power target 100% 300w by 300% slide 600w>> Msi AfterBurner

GTX 780 Reference model
80.80.30.00.80
*skyn3t-Ti-vBios*

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Ajay57

Thanks for the quick reply, i will just post this to you as a double check back!

80.80.30.00.80 (P2083-0030)

GPU CLK: 980 Mhz.

MEM CLK: 1750 Mhz.

BOOST: 1046 Mhz.

This is what's showing in my GPU-Z!

AJ.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajay57*
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply, i will just post this to you as a double check back!
> 
> 80.80.30.00.80 (P2083-0030)
> 
> GPU CLK: 980 Mhz.
> 
> MEM CLK: 1750 Mhz.
> 
> BOOST: 1046 Mhz.
> 
> This is what's showing in my GPU-Z!
> 
> AJ.


That is stock bios i believe!


----------



## gdubc

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Well that's a tough one!
> 
> IMHO the 780Ti Classifieds are the best cards to get due to voltage control up to 1,500V and the top VRM section (better VRM's only the KPE, look similar but i assure you they are NOT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> You can hold on with those until Volta (my personal opinion of course) or 3 780 classys as you go for 4K TV later on!
> the titan blacks make sense as new games might require more VRAM for extra eye candy (Thief very high quality 4457GB mem usage...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) take the AA out of the equation and it will be less than 3GB!
> and also for the voltage restriction titan blacks are the same as reference 780Ti, if you end up with a less OC'able cards due to the silicon lottery!
> Taking all these variables onto the table, i think (if it was me in your shoes, my taste and will) i would stick with 2-Way SLI 780Ti/KPE as they are better cards and OC'ed will provide enough power for 4K until the real nvidia upgrade, Volta, comes into play!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my take on Volta:
> 
> "_"Maxwell and Denver are part of the Parker SoC made for Tegras in late 2014, you will see denver in GPUs only with Volta in 2015!
> (IMO, you will only see Maxwell with Denver on nvidias cards IF AMD pulls something BIG with Mantle!)
> See, unified virtual memory is important for devices integrating a GPU and a CPU onto the same package!
> For NVIDIA their Parker SoC will be based on Maxwell for the GPU and Denver for the CPU, so this looks to be a feature specifically setup for Parker and Parker-like products, where NVIDIA can offer their own CPU integrated with a Maxwell GPU.
> But as you know these "road maps" can be changed on the fly accordingly to "their" specific needs! tongue.gif
> And yes, Volta will need to be in 16nm due to the heat the stacked DRAM will produce, the chip has to be TDP restricted, then memory cooling will be a must for us OC´ers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just google "Micron's Hybrid Memory Cube" and "RRAM" and drool a little on the upcoming (next 2/3 years) GPU side memory goodness!"_"
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)





Thanks! That was what I was leaning toward. I have 3 builds that need gpus and only 2 670 ftw cards currently, so if I went with 3 780 classies it would have been 2 in sli and the 3rd in another rig and my 670s sli in the other til later. But I was finding it hard to step down to the 780s when I already had the ti models sitting here, so looks like I will split the 670s instead for now!


----------



## Kedzie

Hi all. Just signed up for OCN and am a proud owner of 780 TI

I gotta say that this thread has a lot of useful resources, but I'm taken aback by the sheer amount of programs and terms unknown to me. Is there a simple, easy to follow guide on overclocking the 780 TI, or could anyone lend a helping hand? I've tried using EVGA Precision and MSI Afterburner but my drivers just keep crashing, no matter how little i overclock.


----------



## VSG

First thing you would want to do is flash on a different BIOS depending on the make and model of the card you have. The reference BIOS is not really overclocking friendly.


----------



## Kedzie

geggeg: Thanks for your response! But i'm ignorant of how to do that. Prior to reading this thread, i didn't even know that GPUs have their own BIOS. As you see I might need a little more help than an average OCer. ^^"


----------



## VSG

5 months ago I had no idea how to build my own computer so I can totally understand. In EVGA Precision-X or MSI Afterburner, you would want to max out the power limit slider and also the voltage slider(s) you have. On stock and given the reference bios limitations, you will not be harming your GPU at all. Now try increasing your clocks in small increments and testing them out in games or benchmarks.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kedzie*
> 
> geggeg: Thanks for your response! But i'm ignorant of how to do that. Prior to reading this thread, i didn't even know that GPUs have their own BIOS. As you see I might need a little more help than an average OCer. ^^"


Welcome to OCN and congrats with your new 780Ti!








Fill your SIG with your RIG, *it helps US to help YOU!*








You have a link in my SIG!

Then get some pointers with my OC guide: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE* *(Use PrecisionX instead afterburner if after flash you are having problems with your OC, many has reported better OC behavior with PrecisionX!)
Disregard the LLC mod, Volt mod and Zawarudos tool as its for reference 780/Titans, at this time there is no way to overvolt your 780Ti pass 1,212V unless its hardmoded!
After you fill your SIG, i will tell you which bios suits your card!
Then you have EZ3flash : *EZ3FLASH VBIOS TOOL W/SAVE FUNCTION*
And my flash guide: *OCCAMRAZOR EZ3FLASH guide*
(They are all in my SIG too) Any doubts post them here and me or any member that has the knowledge can help you with, in any other case PM me and ill be glad to help!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Pandora's Box

So now that we all have 1 or 2 of these beasts, are there any games coming out soon that will start to push these to there limits? My 780 Ti's are getting bored lol


----------



## VSG

Far Cry 3 and Tomb Raider can push your cards as high as any game right now. The only demanding game we keep hearing about is Star Citizin but by the time it releases we would likely have better cards!


----------



## Kedzie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Welcome to OCN and congrats with your new 780Ti!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fill your SIG with your RIG, *it helps US to help YOU!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a link in my SIG!
> 
> Then get some pointers with my OC guide: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE* *(Use PrecisionX instead afterburner if after flash you are having problems with your OC, many has reported better OC behavior with PrecisionX!)
> Disregard the LLC mod, Volt mod and Zawarudos tool as its for reference 780/Titans, at this time there is no way to overvolt your 780Ti pass 1,212V unless its hardmoded!
> After you fill your SIG, i will tell you which bios suits your card!
> Then you have EZ3flash : *EZ3FLASH VBIOS TOOL W/SAVE FUNCTION*
> And my flash guide: *OCCAMRAZOR EZ3FLASH guide*
> (They are all in my SIG too) Any doubts post them here and me or any member that has the knowledge can help you with, in any other case PM me and ill be glad to help!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Imma get right on that. thank you. but one thing i've noticed is that in the "rigbuilder", the software that it uses to make things easier (SystemInterrogator) crashes my PC whenever I run it. I guess i'll just fill in all the info manually.


----------



## Kedzie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> 5 months ago I had no idea how to build my own computer so I can totally understand. In EVGA Precision-X or MSI Afterburner, you would want to max out the power limit slider and also the voltage slider(s) you have. On stock and given the reference bios limitations, you will not be harming your GPU at all. Now try increasing your clocks in small increments and testing them out in games or benchmarks.


Like I've mentioned before, my drivers crash when I increase the clocks (sometimes even by a little) when I run Heaven Unengine Benchmark.


----------



## ANDEEZY

I am really confused with my situation. My 780 Ti Classified has been running super awesome until the last driver update. I noticed every game I played, the fps had dropped more than half. I tried uninstalling all the drivers and reinstalling it even without geforce experience. Ran a game and still have low fps. I pulled up GPU-Z and noticed the GPU Core Clock is stuck at a solid 849.5 MHz out of the max stock boost of 1085 MHz. What seems to be the problem? I don't think the card is defective... Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDEEZY*
> 
> I am really confused with my situation. My 780 Ti Classified has been running super awesome until the last driver update. I noticed every game I played, the fps had dropped more than half. I tried uninstalling all the drivers and reinstalling it even without geforce experience. Ran a game and still have low fps. I pulled up GPU-Z and noticed the GPU Core Clock is stuck at a solid 849.5 MHz out of the max stock boost of 1085 MHz. What seems to be the problem? I don't think the card is defective... Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


What does Nvidia Control Panel 3d Settings options look like?


----------



## TonyB4ngZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDEEZY*
> 
> I am really confused with my situation. My 780 Ti Classified has been running super awesome until the last driver update. I noticed every game I played, the fps had dropped more than half. I tried uninstalling all the drivers and reinstalling it even without geforce experience. Ran a game and still have low fps. I pulled up GPU-Z and noticed the GPU Core Clock is stuck at a solid 849.5 MHz out of the max stock boost of 1085 MHz. What seems to be the problem? I don't think the card is defective... Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


If you use EVGA Precision X click on Voltage and activate K-Boost and see if that helps.

Just wanted to drop in and say thanx to Skyn3t for his awesome bios.

Flashed it tonight and now my 780Ti SC ACX totally rocks.

First time I tried Skyn3t bios was with my 780 Lightning and when I saw that there was one for my new 780Ti I was so happy.

Makes it so much easier to OC and I love the fact that the GPU Boost function is off because it sucks







.

Just played 5 hours of BF4 @ 1266Mhz / 7800Mhz solid w/o crash







.

With benchmark programs such as 3dmark I can go alot higher and not crash but to find a solid clock for BF4 is the real challenge







.


----------



## ANDEEZY

3D settings were set to default. I never touched it. I did read somewhere someone saying to change "Power management mode" from Adaptive to Prefer Maximum Performance but didn't help.


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDEEZY*
> 
> 3D settings were set to default. I never touched it. I did read somewhere someone saying to change "Power management mode" from Adaptive to Prefer Maximum Performance but didn't help.


Okay, then.
When you did the uninstall and clean reinstall of Nvidia drivers, did you use Display Driver Uninstaller to boot into safe mode and do a clean uninstall of drivers?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kedzie*
> 
> Imma get right on that. thank you. but one thing i've noticed is that in the "rigbuilder", the software that it uses to make things easier (SystemInterrogator) crashes my PC whenever I run it. I guess i'll just fill in all the info manually.


I take it your card is not ACX version right?

vBios GTX 780 Ti
Version 80.80.30.00.80 - 80.80.30.00.01
Base core clock 1045Mhz
Disabled boost
3d voltage adjustable
1.212v unlocked
Fan Idle 20%
Fan bumped to 100%
Default power target 100% 300w by 200% slide 600w >>Evga Precision X
Default power target 100% 300w by 300% slide 600w>> Msi AfterBurner

GTX 780 Reference model
80.80.30.00.80
*skyn3t-Ti-vBios*

Remember to reinstall drivers and OC utilities after flash if you see stuck voltages and/or clocks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kedzie*
> 
> Like I've mentioned before, my drivers crash when I increase the clocks (sometimes even by a little) when I run Heaven Unengine Benchmark.


Use PrecisionX if AfterBurner is giving you those issues, if its both reinstall them with administrator privileges!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDEEZY*
> 
> I am really confused with my situation. My 780 Ti Classified has been running super awesome until the last driver update. I noticed every game I played, the fps had dropped more than half. I tried uninstalling all the drivers and reinstalling it even without geforce experience. Ran a game and still have low fps. I pulled up GPU-Z and noticed the GPU Core Clock is stuck at a solid 849.5 MHz out of the max stock boost of 1085 MHz. What seems to be the problem? I don't think the card is defective... Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


Driver family 334 branch introduced instability for a wide range of cards, my system is affected too, i cannot run any game or aplication without crashing and some games refuse to start even when using DDU (Display Driver Uninstaller) http://www.guru3d.com/files_get/display_driver_uninstaller_download,8.html, reverting back to 332.21 fixes everything in my system!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyB4ngZ*
> 
> If you use EVGA Precision X click on Voltage and activate K-Boost and see if that helps.
> 
> Just wanted to drop in and say thanx to Skyn3t for his awesome bios.
> 
> Flashed it tonight and now my 780Ti SC ACX totally rocks.
> 
> First time I tried Skyn3t bios was with my 780 Lightning and when I saw that there was one for my new 780Ti I was so happy.
> 
> Makes it so much easier to OC and I love the fact that the GPU Boost function is off because it sucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Just played 5 hours of BF4 @ 1266Mhz / 7800Mhz solid w/o crash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> With benchmark programs such as 3dmark I can go alot higher and not crash but to find a solid clock for BF4 is the real challenge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Good to know you are happy and thanks! Ill let my Brother know of another satisfied user!









Cheers all

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

I can't get Kboost to boost all 3 of my Ti's only the first card is kboost'd, is this a normal problem?


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

http://www.overclock.net/t/1404897/official-corsair-carbide-air-540-owners-club-gallery/5510#post_21913046

Post where i have some terrible pictures of my new watercooling loop.


----------



## ANDEEZY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I take it your card is not ACX version right?
> 
> vBios GTX 780 Ti
> Version 80.80.30.00.80 - 80.80.30.00.01
> Base core clock 1045Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> Fan Idle 20%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 100% 300w by 200% slide 600w >>Evga Precision X
> Default power target 100% 300w by 300% slide 600w>> Msi AfterBurner
> 
> GTX 780 Reference model
> 80.80.30.00.80
> *skyn3t-Ti-vBios*
> 
> Remember to reinstall drivers and OC utilities after flash if you see stuck voltages and/or clocks!
> Use PrecisionX if AfterBurner is giving you those issues, if its both reinstall them with administrator privileges!
> Driver family 334 branch introduced instability for a wide range of cards, my system is affected too, i cannot run any game or aplication without crashing and some games refuse to start even when using DDU (Display Driver Uninstaller) http://www.guru3d.com/files_get/display_driver_uninstaller_download,8.html, reverting back to 332.21 fixes everything in my system!
> Good to know you are happy and thanks! Ill let my Brother know of another satisfied user!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


I did what you said and it does help a little bit but still having fps drops







Why is this happeninggggg








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> Okay, then.
> When you did the uninstall and clean reinstall of Nvidia drivers, did you use Display Driver Uninstaller to boot into safe mode and do a clean uninstall of drivers?


I used Display Driver Uninstaller but didn't go into safe mode. I also reinstalled driver 332.21 and helps just a little but still has fps issues. Fps jumps all over the place. From 20-120 usually staying in between 40-50s. This is unacceptable for such a card...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDEEZY*
> 
> I did what you said and it does help a little bit but still having fps drops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this happeninggggg


If you have no use for the newest driver batch, revert back to the 332's.


----------



## ANDEEZY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> If you have no use for the newest driver batch, revert back to the 332's.


I went back to 332.21 and it seems to be a bit better but still has major fps drops. I also tried kboost and even though I see that the clocks are maxed, still has fps issues. What else could I do? :c


----------



## Baasha

^skupples.. your avatar cracks me up every time hahahhahaha... I can speak from experience.. lol


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDEEZY*
> 
> I went back to 332.21 and it seems to be a bit better but still has major fps drops. I also tried kboost and even though I see that the clocks are maxed, still has fps issues. What else could I do? :c


Have you checked your power target? worth a shot.


----------



## ANDEEZY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiNoDuKEz*
> 
> Have you checked your power target? worth a shot.


It's at 100%


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

i'd monitor your power usage and see if your going over your 100% power target, that would cause your card to downclock and/or drop frames, that or just increase your power target to max value, as it wont do any harm.

If your using Skynet bios thats 200%.

If your using Stock bios thats 106%

either way i'd max it, and depending if your on water or air you can change the Prioritize Arrow down to Temp Target or up to Power Target.

If up towards Power Target it wont throttle unless power target is exceeded and same goes for Temp Target, if it goes above the Temp Target it will throttle down to keep within those specs.


----------



## ANDEEZY

Power Target @ 110%
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiNoDuKEz*
> 
> i'd monitor your power usage and see if your going over your 100% power target, that would cause your card to downclock and/or drop frames, that or just increase your power target to max value, as it wont do any harm.
> 
> If your using Skynet bios thats 200%.
> 
> If your using Stock bios thats 106%
> 
> either way i'd max it, and depending if your on water or air you can change the Prioritize Arrow down to Temp Target or up to Power Target.
> 
> If up towards Power Target it wont throttle unless power target is exceeded and same goes for Temp Target, if it goes above the Temp Target it will throttle down to keep within those specs.


Maxed out Power Target @ 100% and nothing changed.
I also noticed the GPU clock @ 1020 MHz in-game but still fps is complete crap.


----------



## Ajay57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> That is stock bios i believe!


Now i have to find the courage to try this as i have never attempted to do anything like this before ED!

Without Bricking my 780 TI's, its fine if you have done this before, but for a new guy you know what i mean!

Kind Regards,

AJ.


----------



## DanielCoffey

How should I be reporting my GPU overclock results in a forum sig? I don't mean the certified ones you see on this forum but just in a text forum sig?

For example, I have a reference ASUS 780 ti that I have just started overclocking. At stock it was 876/928 boost and 1750MHz memory. I can get it stable at +230 on the core clock and +200 on the memory clock at 106% Power Target. While GPU-Z shows it as 1106/1158 boost and 1950MHz memory, Valley benchmark was reporting a higher GPU clock than that even at stock speeds. Valley was reporting 1202 at stock and 1432 at my overclock so I am confused.

Out of interest, given a stock card, how am I doing with those increases relative to the typical card? I am seeing 45C reported at load since I am water-cooling. I have not touched the bios or the voltages at all yet.

EDIT : Upped to 106% Power target to get +230 GPU / +200 Memory


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDEEZY*
> 
> Power Target @ 110%
> Maxed out Power Target @ 100% and nothing changed.
> I also noticed the GPU clock @ 1020 MHz in-game but still fps is complete crap.


When you play games, open up EVGA Precision X or Afterburner. Check the logs while you are playing.
1. What does the power usage look like?
2. What does the GPU usage look like?

Also, monitor your CPU as well. If it is overclocked, put it to default to check if it is the culprit.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDEEZY*
> 
> Power Target @ 110%
> Maxed out Power Target @ 100% and nothing changed.
> I also noticed the GPU clock @ 1020 MHz in-game but still fps is complete crap.


You aren't going to like the last option... Reformat/restore your operating system.


----------



## Ajay57

OK i have taken the SKYNET bios for the EVGA 780 TI and created a folder and renamed it to x.rom!!!

So what do you do next????

Also i have 2 x 780 TI's here with a SLI BRIDGE in place, do i need to take this off before i try to flash anything???

Do you need to close all your Programs before you do the Flash???

And once you have tried this how do you know it was a success??

And also is there anyway to prevent bricking your GPU??

AJ.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajay57*
> 
> OK i have taken the SKYNET bios for the EVGA 780 TI and created a folder and renamed it to x.rom!!!
> 
> So what do you do next????
> 
> Also i have 2 x 780 TI's here with a SLI BRIDGE in place, do i need to take this off before i try to flash anything???
> 
> Do you need to close all your Programs before you do the Flash???
> 
> And once you have tried this how do you know it was a success??
> 
> And also is there anyway to prevent bricking your GPU??
> 
> AJ.


Best bet/safest/fastest/easiest option is to use EZ3Flash ( I assume that's what you are talking about) rename to x.rom, run the ez3flash.bat
Disable eeprom
Disable ID mismatch
Flash #1
Flash #2
Your subvendor tab in GPU-Z will read "Nvidia" if it's a success, & your powertarget options will change in precX.
Brick prevention = do it right. Chances of bricking are extremely low, and most derps ca be fixed easily.



A detailed guide can be found in Occamrazor's signature, and in the original post of the thread on page 1.


----------



## Ajay57

Thanks Skupples for the advice will look and try that out.

Respectfully,

AJ.


----------



## SpiritRises

Hey guys

What do you think about asus gtx 780 ti direct cu 2


----------



## Kedzie

ok.....i really need help. I flashed my GPU with one of the bios in the thread and upon reboot nothing appears on my screen. PC turns on, GPU is on, but my screen is black. Someone help. QQ


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kedzie*
> 
> ok.....i really need help. I flashed my GPU with one of the bios in the thread and upon reboot nothing appears on my screen. PC turns on, GPU is on, but my screen is black. Someone help. QQ


Shut down system, unplug system, let power drain, unplug GPU power cables and leave unplugged till you have reflashed the correct bios, move the video cable to your onboard output to use that for post, plug PC power back in, go to bios and set primary graphics as onboard, reboot, wait for windows to load to desktop and windows might need to load the driver for onboard, once it's done that, reflash the GPU with either the stock bios or make sure you loaded the correct one when you first tried to flash........


----------



## Kedzie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Shut down system, unplug system, let power drain, unplug GPU power cables and leave unplugged till you have reflashed the correct bios, move the video cable to your onboard output to use that for post, plug PC power back in, go to bios and set primary graphics as onboard, reboot, wait for windows to load to desktop and windows might need to load the driver for onboard, once it's done that, reflash the GPU with either the stock bios or make sure you loaded the correct one when you first tried to flash........


using my onboard also results in black screen. I completely removed my GPU as well.


----------



## Kedzie

i can't even enter the BIOS at this point. there's absolutely no signal


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpiritRises*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> What do you think about asus gtx 780 ti direct cu 2


It's a great card if you plan on sticking with air cooling.


----------



## Kedzie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Shut down system, unplug system, let power drain, unplug GPU power cables and leave unplugged till you have reflashed the correct bios, move the video cable to your onboard output to use that for post, plug PC power back in, go to bios and set primary graphics as onboard, reboot, wait for windows to load to desktop and windows might need to load the driver for onboard, once it's done that, reflash the GPU with either the stock bios or make sure you loaded the correct one when you first tried to flash........


will plugging in a different GPU work? also, even if that does help, how do i revert my 780ti's bio back to default?


----------



## Kedzie

ok, i fixed it. had to CMOS mobo and that allowed me to use onboard graphics. phew. that was scary.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kedzie*
> 
> ok, i fixed it. had to CMOS mobo and that allowed me to use onboard graphics. phew. that was scary.


All is good now!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## hogofwar

Got my 780 ti Classified today, needless to say, i am impressed!

Lots of little extras, unlike the 780 ti GHZ edition, which only came with the GPU, CD and a little instruction booklet.

What are the pros/cons of a custom BIOS?


----------



## skupples

all pros, only con is that it's a wider card.


----------



## hogofwar

I mean, the pros/cons of using a custom bios?


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hogofwar*
> 
> I mean, the pros/cons of using a custom bios?


Go to the EVGA classified thread. The bios you need is there as well as the Classy overvolt tool.

The Pros:
- Higher power target, which is really needed on the Classy, especially if you are on or considering water cooling.
- A smidgen more voltage is allowed in PX, since you have the classy, you can use the Classified Tool. A whole lot more voltage to play with and more options, core, memory, PCI-E bus, and PWM frequency control.
- some have boost disabled
The cons:
- You have to flash back before RMA unless your card is completely dead.


----------



## hogofwar

What's good about having boost disabled?


----------



## Deaf Jam

Clocks are more consistent. One less thing for the driver to decide to throttle you on. You still have clock ramping, but it load based only. So if your playing an older game, the card may only hit 1080 when your max clock is higher, but it doesn't need to go higher as your frames may be in the 100s. In a new game or benchmark, your clock will be what you set it to. There are nearly no overrides happening for temperature conditions with boost disabled. What you set is what you get.


----------



## dota2er

Every time when I was trying play game with enabled sli, screen just went flickering. Yesterday, once I try to disable sli function, my screen theme got black and no respond. then I restarted my computer, sli function was disappeared. Today after I reinstalled the driver, the option of sli was back. However, the flicker is still existing and the blink color is changed to green. All games are flicker when the sli was enabled, except crysis 3 was fine one time. Anyone know how to deal it? Thanks.


----------



## iamhollywood5

Just got my 780 Ti Classy! First ever Nvidia card, coming over from AMD









GPU-z validation: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/fsc7q/


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dota2er*
> 
> Every time when I was trying play game with enabled sli, screen just went flickering. Yesterday, once I try to disable sli function, my screen theme got black and no respond. then I restarted my computer, sli function was disappeared. Today after I reinstalled the driver, the option of sli was back. However, the flicker is still existing and the blink color is changed to green. All games are flicker when the sli was enabled, except crysis 3 was fine one time. Anyone know how to deal it? Thanks.


Have you tried DDU and then install drivers? Latest DDU: http://www.guru3d.com/files_get/display_driver_uninstaller_download,8.html

Cheers all

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## cgipson1

Would like to join the club! http://valid.canardpc.com/zpldzg


----------



## Errorist66

try one card at a time in the system, maybe the second card is not happy. Otherwise, if both card work fine by itself, try moving the sli connector to the other side or try another sli bridge.
You can also try a different driver(older).


----------



## Errorist66

Question which sits in between a GPU and Water cooling question. My GTX780 TI Skyn3t edition







running at 1326/1.212v (+281 Core + 500 Memory) on an XSPC water block. Water temp coming into the card is 31 degree and PX show GPU temp at 54 degree. It is good? Is my flow too slow? I'm testing stability with OC scanner furry core burner for 30 minutes. no artifact and ~258 fps


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Errorist66*
> 
> Question which sits in between a GPU and Water cooling question. My *GTX780 TI Skyn3t edition*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> running at 1326/1.212v (+281 Core + 500 Memory) on an XSPC water block. Water temp coming into the card is 31 degree and PX show GPU temp at 54 degree. It is good? Is my flow too slow? I'm testing stability with OC scanner furry core burner for 30 minutes. no artifact and ~258 fps


*"GTX780 TI Skyn3t edition"* Dont know why but i like the sound of that!!!








It might be too slow as i only see that temp at +1,400V, but im using [EK blocks+800Lt/h pumps+480rad+4,5L reservoir] x2, as i have separate loops for both cards!








Try it with games as realistic loads are better than those power draw "programs"!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## skyn3t

vBios update 02/09/2014 780 Ti Inno iChill HerculeZ 3000
ready for download at front page.
Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Ti Owner's Club
> 
> *Inno iChill HerculeZ 3000*
> Version 80.80.30.00.1B
> Base core clock 1071.5 Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> Fan Idle 20%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> 
> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Ti Owner's Club
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3v0ra*
> 
> Hello to all, congratulations to skyn3t for their work.
> 
> I have just a Inno3D 780ti iCHILL: D: D: D and I have to say that it is extremely quiet and huge XD
> 
> Now after a while ', I would use the bios modded ones on the front page are also valid for custom models?
> 
> this is my bios, how can I see if the voltage is unlocked?
> 
> 780tiichillherculez3000.zip 197k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help, and sorry, i'm a noob


As you requested. enjoy it.


----------



## 3v0ra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> vBios update 02/09/2014 780 Ti Inno iChill HerculeZ 3000
> ready for download at front page.
> 
> As you requested. enjoy it.


Thank you very much! I try and I'll post the results!

You guys are great!


----------



## Brandonsmule20

OccamRazer, you answered my post about a week ago asking which BIOS file to use for my EVGA 780 Ti. I was just wondering if there might have been some level of confusion in my post. I've been using the Skyn3t BIOS on both of my Asus 780 Ti's, but after flashing my new EVGA GPU, my computer acts up quite often. I get a strange flicker when my one of my GPUs tries to downclock itself back to idle, or at least that is what I'm assuming is causing the error. This mainly only occurs while watching Youtube, and not while playing a game. I assume that's because during gaming, the GPU is constantly in its peak power state. It's not just one monitor though, it's all of my monitors.

What I've read on this issue is that it applies to overclocks. Mainly for AMD GPUs though, and the only fix that I can find deals with the CCC, which I don't (have) use. Something about the downclock from peak to idle causes the strange flicker, and the MSI Afterburner log (GPU POWER) reflects this as well.

Strangely this wasn't an issue prior to the custom BIOS flash. Whether the two are actually related, or if it's just coincidence remains to be seen.

*You Recommended:*
GTX 780Ti Reference model
80.80.30.00.80

*My EVGA Card Is:*
Standard reference design EVGA GTX 780 Ti
This is the one I have..
Non-Classified - Non-Superclock - Non-ACX
80.80.34.00.80

Thanks! I certainly appreciate any help that anyone can throw my way. Haha. This has been stressing me out quite hard.

----

_P.S. Can I be officially added? =] (All or most) of the necessary information is in the http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/7eseg/]GPU-Z validation log 3-Way SLI 780 Ti's_


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brandonsmule20*
> 
> OccamRazer, you answered my post about a week ago asking which BIOS file to use for my EVGA 780 Ti. I was just wondering if there might have been some level of confusion in my post. I've been using the Skyn3t BIOS on both of my Asus 780 Ti's, but after flashing my new EVGA GPU, my computer acts up quite often. I get a strange flicker when my one of my GPUs tries to downclock itself back to idle, or at least that is what I'm assuming is causing the error. This mainly only occurs while watching Youtube, and not while playing a game. I assume that's because during gaming, the GPU is constantly in its peak power state. It's not just one monitor though, it's all of my monitors.
> 
> What I've read on this issue is that it applies to overclocks. Mainly for AMD GPUs though, and the only fix that I can find deals with the CCC, which I don't (have) use. Something about the downclock from peak to idle causes the strange flicker, and the MSI Afterburner log (GPU POWER) reflects this as well.
> 
> Strangely this wasn't an issue prior to the custom BIOS flash. Whether the two are actually related, or if it's just coincidence remains to be seen.
> 
> *You Recommended:*
> GTX 780Ti Reference model
> 80.80.30.00.80
> 
> *My EVGA Card Is:*
> Standard reference design EVGA GTX 780 Ti
> This is the one I have..
> Non-Classified - Non-Superclock - Non-ACX
> 80.80.34.00.80
> 
> Thanks! I certainly appreciate any help that anyone can throw my way. Haha. This has been stressing me out quite hard.
> 
> ----
> 
> _P.S. Can I be officially added? =] (All or most) of the necessary information is in the http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/7eseg/]GPU-Z validation log 3-Way SLI 780 Ti's_


Flash the card again and make sure you are not using drivers 334 branch (just to rule the drivers out of the equation)! Give me feedback so i can help you further!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## dangerdan87

I bought an EVGA 780 Ti SC w/ std cooler a couple weeks ago from new egg for $720. Thought about the ACX cooler'd one, but I didn't feel like paying $10 more.

I went to buy another one for my build and noticed the same card was $730....
BUT, the ACX cooler'd one was $710.









I also bought an Asus M6E.

It's going to be a slow build...trying to buy all the more expensive stuff first.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dangerdan87*
> 
> I bought an EVGA 780 Ti SC w/ std cooler a couple weeks ago from new egg for $720. Thought about the ACX cooler'd one, but I didn't feel like paying $10 more.
> 
> I went to buy another one for my build and noticed the same card was $730....
> BUT, the ACX cooler'd one was $710.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also bought an Asus M6E.
> 
> It's going to be a slow build...trying to buy all the more expensive stuff first.


Just make sure you at least POST the motherboard and test the GPU's, if you wait till it's time to do the full build and one is DOA it's a real PITA then to RMA them versus just doing a quick swap with the EGG!!


----------



## dangerdan87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Just make sure you at least POST the motherboard and test the GPU's, if you wait till it's time to do the full build and one is DOA it's a real PITA then to RMA them versus just doing a quick swap with the EGG!!


I have the 4770k already. am I able to see if the mobo will post without ram?

I'm going to get all my hardware first before I start getting the case and other stuff.

My plan is to get all my hardware (need to get ram and my hard drives) and get everything set up properly before I stick everything in a case.

This is also my first build.


----------



## Errorist66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 
> 
> Dont forget the [R33] inductors (in the yellow area) as they are not stated in EK pdf to cover with thermal pads!
> 
> 
> 
> So THIS wont happen! (there is always a chance for something to go wrong but we have to take precautions to diminish those odds right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> Cover this area (+- 1,5mm thermal pads) on the back of the PCB as its opposite to the VRM modules and will optimize heat transfer to the backplate (you wont see much difference but its better than nothing IMO)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the machinegun answers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take care
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Same with my XSPC water block. No pad on these 2 inductor so I unmounted my block and stick some 0.5mm there, just to be safe. That's when I'm glad I put 2 no spill quick disconnect at the RAD to the GPU and from the GPU to the reservoir.









Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Errorist66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dangerdan87*
> 
> I have the 4770k already. am I able to see if the mobo will post without ram?
> 
> I'm going to get all my hardware first before I start getting the case and other stuff.
> 
> My plan is to get all my hardware (need to get ram and my hard drives) and get everything set up properly before I stick everything in a case.
> 
> This is also my first build.


Can't post without RAM. Also when I made my build, I got an Intel stock cooler to test the components on the bench before installing all the water cooling stuff. Everything was working but like JimHans1 said, you don't want to find out something is defective once all the build is finished.


----------



## Redeemer

I got a reference EVGA 780TI and want to flash Skynet BIOS. So how do I use EZFLASH what commands do I enter? Everything is in a folder and the Skynet BIOS has been renamed to 'X.rom'?

Do I need to disable EEprom? Or go just a normal flash


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redeemer*
> 
> I got a reference EVGA 780TI and want to flash Skynet BIOS. So how do I use EZFLASH what commands do I enter? Everything is in a folder and the Skynet BIOS has been renamed to 'X.rom'?
> 
> Do I need to disable EEprom? Or go just a normal flash


You have my flash guide in my SIG!









*OCCAMRAZOR EZ3FLASH guide*

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Errorist66*
> 
> Same with my XSPC water block. No pad on these 2 inductor so I unmounted my block and stick some 0.5mm there, just to be safe. That's when I'm glad I put 2 no spill quick disconnect at the RAD to the GPU and from the GPU to the reservoir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up!


Anytime man!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Brandonsmule20

I appreciate the help, OccamRazor. Flashing the BIOS again did help, but not 100%. The flickering still occurs, but it's nowhere near as frequent as it was before.

Also, could setting "Synchronize settings between similar graphics processors" in MSI Afterburner have an effect on this? I've disabled it for now to rule that out just in case EVGA doesn't play well with Asus. It hasn't happened since I disabled it, but that doesn't necessarily mean that it won't, as I just may have not done _whatever_ it is that causes this yet... =/


----------



## dangerdan87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Errorist66*
> 
> Can't post without RAM. Also when I made my build, I got an Intel stock cooler to test the components on the bench before installing all the water cooling stuff. Everything was working but like JimHans1 said, you don't want to find out something is defective once all the build is finished.


Well damn. Thanks to you, I just ordered 16gb 4x4 Dominator Platinums 2133...

Thanks, +rep


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

so i turned my fans down to 7volts cause i wanted a quieter system, temps on my 3 Ti's are getting to 50-55c they are under XSPC waterblocks, should i worry about the temps at all especially VRM's, my XSPC Backplates are getting pretty toasty to the touch feeling around inside the case. i would imagine VRM's to be 15-20c higher than GPU Cores but i can't measure the temps since im using a reference design card.

With fans at 12volts i usually have GPU's sitting at around 40-45c during benchmark or demanding games.

Whatcha guys think?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brandonsmule20*
> 
> I appreciate the help, OccamRazor. Flashing the BIOS again did help, but not 100%. The flickering still occurs, but it's nowhere near as frequent as it was before.
> 
> Also, could setting "Synchronize settings between similar graphics processors" in MSI Afterburner have an effect on this? I've disabled it for now to rule that out just in case EVGA doesn't play well with Asus. It hasn't happened since I disabled it, but that doesn't necessarily mean that it won't, as I just may have not done _whatever_ it is that causes this yet... =/


Do you have a screenshot of those flickers? it might help narrow it down!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiNoDuKEz*
> 
> so i turned my fans down to 7volts cause i wanted a quieter system, temps on my 3 Ti's are getting to 50-55c they are under XSPC waterblocks, should i worry about the temps at all especially VRM's, my XSPC Backplates are getting pretty toasty to the touch feeling around inside the case. i would imagine VRM's to be 15-20c higher than GPU Cores but i can't measure the temps since im using a reference design card.
> 
> With fans at 12volts i usually have GPU's sitting at around 40-45c during benchmark or demanding games.
> 
> Whatcha guys think?


I think... Headphones!!!!







Joking!








The cooler the card is, the better it runs!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

i'm not so worried about the GPU temps, anything under 65c or so is acceptable to me, but im worried about the backplate temp, its blazing hot not so hot that it burns but its definitely pretty hot


----------



## dangerdan87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiNoDuKEz*
> 
> i'm not so worried about the GPU temps, anything under 65c or so is acceptable to me, but im worried about the backplate temp, its blazing hot not so hot that it burns but its definitely pretty hot


I'm no expert as I have yet to build a watercooled machine yet...
But I'd venture to say that if I was a company producing blocks that are designed to cool something down that could probably fry an egg, I'd make sure it would withstand the heat very very well.

The last thing I would want is something getting hot and catching fire.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiNoDuKEz*
> 
> i'm not so worried about the GPU temps, anything under 65c or so is acceptable to me, but im worried about the backplate temp, its blazing hot not so hot that it burns but its definitely pretty hot


My cards backplates also get very hot, but its fine! Just make sure you have a good air flow inside your case and if you are really worried get a fan towards the backplates!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

i just got a WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR during 3dmark11, any idea? CPU related? GPU related?


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

looks like a code 124, NT Kernal, i'm researching and it looks like its related to Ram or VCCSA


----------



## Brandonsmule20

Indeed, I do.



It's worth mentioning that I am still flicker free since disabling the sync setting in MSI Afterburner.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiNoDuKEz*
> 
> looks like a code 124, NT Kernal, i'm researching and it looks like its related to Ram or VCCSA


unstable CPU/ram normally.


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiNoDuKEz*
> 
> i just got a WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR during 3dmark11, any idea? CPU related? GPU related?


When I got that I backed off my CPU OC by .1 and no more problems.


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

its probably cpu voltage, i recently dropped to down to 1.3v for 4.6, i'll up it alittle, probably the issue


----------



## dboythagr8

Would like to be added



Sold my Titan and moved to these. My monitor setup is a Dell U3011 monitor and an Asus Nvidia Surround setup. VRAM kind of concerns me. The 6GB on the Titan was great, especially when I had SLI and used them in Surround. We'll see how the TIs hold up.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brandonsmule20*
> 
> Indeed, I do.
> 
> 
> 
> It's worth mentioning that I am still flicker free since disabling the sync setting in MSI Afterburner.


One of your cards has a lower VID (P08) that the rest, when you have them linked, it forces that same low VID for all cards making the higher VID card lacking in voltage, thus flickering but not enough to crash! (but it shoudnt as the VID is hardcoded)








OR its drivers acting up...








Due to the lack of info this is the best i can think of!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Brandonsmule20

That actually seems likely. My Asus GPUs have a minimum of 0.887v where my EVGA has a minimum of 0.900v according to HWMonitor.

Anyway, thanks again for help! =]


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brandonsmule20*
> 
> That actually seems likely. My Asus GPUs have a minimum of 0.887v where my EVGA has a minimum of 0.900v according to HWMonitor.
> 
> Anyway, thanks again for help! =]


----------



## Ajay57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brandonsmule20*
> 
> That actually seems likely. My Asus GPUs have a minimum of 0.887v where my EVGA has a minimum of 0.900v according to HWMonitor.
> 
> Anyway, thanks again for help! =]


As a humble suggestion what if you put the EVGA with the higher voltage in the primary slot and the Asus as the slave!!!

Then try MSI Afterburner or Precision-X and see if you still have the flicker????

Regards,

AJ.


----------



## Brandonsmule20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajay57*
> 
> As a humble suggestion what if you put the EVGA with the higher voltage in the primary slot and the Asus as the slave!!!
> 
> Then try MSI Afterburner or Precision-X and see if you still have the flicker????
> 
> Regards,
> 
> AJ.


I believe that I've tried that before and it didn't seem to help. Though it is very likely that I _thought_ that I put the EVGA in the top slot when I didn't. They're identical except for the EVGA logo where it connects to the motherboard, so it's not particularly easy to tell which is which. Haha.

Since I have absolutely nothing better to do, I'll give that a shot and report back. Y'know...for science. Haha

Quick question before I do so, are you suggesting that I re-enable the synchronization in MSI Afterburner after re-arranging?


----------



## funkmetal

This was also posted in the EVGA Classified Owners thread.

Interesting, I dont have any test data to support it just what I have noticed with a FPS counter but, I decided to unpark my cores on my 4930k with my 780Ti's My old setup (3770k and SLI 670 Reference) with unparked cores on the CPU would only get between 10-20 FPS less in most games. BF4 for example I would get about 110-120 on Ultra preset Motion Blur Off with the 670's and the Parked Core 780Ti's would get about 1120-130 with the same settings, I played than my new PC with the 4930k and the SLI 780Ti Classy's. Once I unparked my cores on the 4930k I was getting between 170-200+ in most situations in BF4 as the example. So if you game, remember to unpark your cores.


----------



## Ajay57

Well if you think that is the cause of the flicker yes, as you have pointed out its worth a shot for 20 mins work!!

The only other thing is maybe Precision-X could work better with your EVGA Card being in the top slot!!

Its a suck it and see test and that is the only way i think your going to crack this case!

One way or the other, so good luck to you!

AJ.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brandonsmule20*
> 
> That actually seems likely. My Asus GPUs have a minimum of 0.887v where my EVGA has a minimum of 0.900v according to HWMonitor.
> 
> Anyway, thanks again for help! =]


that's a pretty low variance though.



this is my spread...

wait wait... Are your GPU's on the same bios? Running SLI with different bios' can cause issues. I would recommend flashing both of them over to Skyn3t's V2. All directions & files can be found in Occamrazor's sig.

Always unpark dem cores!


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

What is Sky v2 bios? i've just been using the ones from page 1


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> This was also posted in the EVGA Classified Owners thread.
> 
> Interesting, I dont have any test data to support it just what I have noticed with a FPS counter but, I decided to unpark my cores on my 4930k with my 780Ti's My old setup (3770k and SLI 670 Reference) with unparked cores on the CPU would only get between 10-20 FPS less in most games. BF4 for example I would get about 110-120 on Ultra preset Motion Blur Off with the 670's and the Parked Core 780Ti's would get about 1120-130 with the same settings, I played than my new PC with the 4930k and the SLI 780Ti Classy's. Once I unparked my cores on the 4930k I was getting between 170-200+ in most situations in BF4 as the example. So if you game, remember to unpark your cores.


Yes it works 100% when the software is +4-cores aware, if it doesnt use more than 2-cores it doesnt make a difference!

Unpark-CPU-App.zip 532k .zip file

Also try Timer Resolution: http://www.lucashale.com/timer-resolution/

TimerResolution.zip 6k .zip file

it changes the resolution of the default windows timer! It works for some people! (not for Skupples







)
On my system makes my 3570K on some games 100% usage on all 4-cores! Its use concomitant with UnparkCPU can alleviate CPU bottleneck on some systems (Blame microsoft for having the cores parked to save power!







)

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiNoDuKEz*
> 
> What is Sky v2 bios? i've just been using the ones from page 1


Skyn3t bios = Thread OP Skyn3t


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

I can't get the TimerResolution to unzip with windows 8.1 should i download winzip?
and if i do get it working, what do i set it to, or just run it and done?


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

with Winzip it says corrupt or invalid file.

Got it running, do i just press Maximum, and it seems to reset everytime i close the app


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiNoDuKEz*
> 
> with Winzip it says corrupt or invalid file.


Winrar!











Just lick Maximum and the timer will go from default: 1.001 miliseconds to 0,500 miliseconds!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

does it reset everytime its open/close?


----------



## Brandonsmule20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> that's a pretty low variance though.
> 
> 
> 
> this is my spread...
> 
> wait wait... Are your GPU's on the same bios? Running SLI with different bios' can cause issues. I would recommend flashing both of them over to Skyn3t's V2. All directions & files can be found in Occamrazor's sig.
> 
> Always unpark dem cores!


I have really got to stop using HWMonitor... Along with reporting the wrong rail voltages, it also reports the wrong GPU voltages. MSI Afterburner now says 1.187 EVGA & 1.100 max on both Asus'.

Yes, Skyn3t across the board.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiNoDuKEz*
> 
> does it reset everytime its open/close?


Yes, as it closes; go to the link i provided and its all there, only in the paid version you have more features!


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

I see, and what exactly does it help to do, i've read it helps with CPU bottlenecks


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiNoDuKEz*
> 
> I see, and what exactly does it help to do, i've read it helps with CPU bottlenecks


As i said before, it might help in some games or applications!
It "overworks" the CPU, when an application requests a high resolution timer for multimedia purposes it changes the resolution of the timer for the entire system!
The faster the system resolution, the faster the application! (windows limit 0,500 miliseconds)
Not much but enough in some situations!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Eispala

Hello guys,
I'm new to this Forum, and i just flashed an syn3t Bios on my Gigabyte GTX 780TI Windforce 3x OC Edition.
Thanks for the Bios Skyn3t <3.
But i don't get higher overclock with 1.21V then with 1.187, despite my 74.0% ASIC








(And its not the Power, and not the Temps, Powertarget is 116%, 95 Degreees Celsius Temp Target, and Temp max. 50 Degrees Celsius)

I have reduced the VRAM clock 20 Mhz, and pushed the GPU clock to 1225.
That's the very end of the line, everything else is just benchstable, and crashes the driver in Crysis 3.

Seems i had no luck with my chip^^

I just have 1 Question:
Does anyone know if its dangerous when i let my card run at 1.21V, or will it reduce the lifetime very much?

greets Eispala


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eispala*
> 
> Hello guys,
> I'm new to this Forum, and i just flashed an syn3t Bios on my Gigabyte GTX 780TI Windforce 3x OC Edition.
> Thanks for the Bios Skyn3t <3.
> But i don't get higher overclock with 1.21V then with 1.187, despite my 74.0% ASIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (And its not the Power, and not the Temps, Powertarget is 116%, 95 Degreees Celsius Temp Target, and Temp max. 50 Degrees Celsius)
> 
> I have reduced the VRAM clock 20 Mhz, and pushed the GPU clock to 1225.
> That's the very end of the line, everything else is just benchstable, and crashes the driver in Crysis 3.
> 
> Seems i had no luck with my chip^^
> 
> I just have 1 Question:
> Does anyone know if its dangerous when i let my card run at 1.21V, or will it reduce the lifetime very much?
> 
> greets Eispala


No real point in using more voltage if you're not getting higher stable clocks, however you might try a higher power target first.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eispala

Hm the powertarget is at 116% already, and it reachtes 85% at max. (Says XPrecisison).
Should i prioritize the powertarget or the temp-target? (Atm i prioritize my temp target, because the cooler deals with the temps easily)


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eispala*
> 
> Hm the powertarget is at 116% already, and it reachtes 85% at max. (Says XPrecisison).
> Should i prioritize the powertarget or the temp-target? (Atm i prioritize my temp target, because the cooler deals with the temps easily)


you can try a power target of 150-190 range. It will never hit those ranges but if you're not getting to 100%, you may have a bit more room.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## immppa

There is no reason to put powerlimit to 150-190% if it never reaches even 100%


----------



## Eispala

Quote:


> you can try a power target of 150-190 range. It will never hit those ranges but if you're not getting to 100%, you may have a bit more room.


Hm i think i'll give it a try - it could only hit the electricity bill ;D (electricity bill was translated by google







)

But is there an difference if i set prioritize the powertarget or the temp-target?
Or doesn't that matter?


----------



## Ajay57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yes it works 100% when the software is +4-cores aware, if it doesnt use more than 2-cores it doesnt make a difference!
> 
> Unpark-CPU-App.zip 532k .zip file
> 
> Also try Timer Resolution: http://www.lucashale.com/timer-resolution/
> 
> TimerResolution.zip 6k .zip file
> 
> it changes the resolution of the default windows timer! It works for some people! (not for Skupples
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> On my system makes my 3570K on some games 100% usage on all 4-cores! Its use concomitant with UnparkCPU can alleviate CPU bottleneck on some systems (Blame microsoft for having the cores parked to save power!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Thanks ED just checked my set up here and found quite a few PARKED CORES!!! What would you think would be the results from this now its all working?

Any advantage for myself as a Bencher on the HWbot, would it help to increase the scores at all?

Thanks,

AJ.


----------



## Silent Scone

One way to find out







I'm going to do a couple of stock / OC runs in a few tests to see if this makes any difference. Worth a shot!

I was well aware of un-parking, but never thought it gained much of anything at all in most applications.


----------



## Ajay57

Well as you have just said, it can not hurt to give it a try!! Just been thinking how to test it out in a proper way here!

AJ.


----------



## VETDRMS

Just ordered a Ti K|ngp|n and EK block to replace my reference Ti. Don't feel like waiting any longer for a votlage control solution so it looks like it's time to jump threads. Thanks, again, for the great info here, this card has been fun to tweak!







(looks like they are now out of stock..I was going to wait until Wednesday, glad I pulled the trigger!)


----------



## Tokuzi

Just finished my new build, including 2 MSI Gaming Edition 780TI @1258/[email protected]
(There were copper blocks applied for VRAM/VR not shown


----------



## sourplumps

Anyone have an issue where voltage adjustments don't work with MSI Afterburner on reference 780ti ?

I have two 780ti in SLI and I cannot get voltage adjustments working on the latest Afterburner. It has a slider to add up to 100mv, which first off is wrong as adjustments on the reference cards work in small pre-set increments.

I can adjust voltage using EVGA Precision, but I'd rather use Afterburner because of 64bit support.

Anyone aware of a fix for this for afterburner ?

Thanks


----------



## Brandonsmule20

Neeeeeej! I thought that the problem was solved, but it's not. T_T

Sorry to bother y'all with this problem again, but I've been reading around about SLI flickering and some people mention that this occurs when their GPUs are running at different clock speeds. I found that my setup does this as well... Checking with Kepler GPU Tweaker, I noticed that the _Boost Table_ and _Boost States_ differ between the Skyn3t BIOS' for the two models. I am attaching a screenshot of the two side by side for comparison.

Also, when checking in MSI Afterburner, the two GPUs seem to behave differently in how they downclock back to idle.

*DOWNCLOCKING IN MSI AFTERBURNER*
*EVGA*
1045 >> 836 >> 641 >> 324

*ASUS'*
1020 >> 797 >> 679 >> 324

I'm beginning to wonder if this is where my problem lies, as the flicker does only occur during the stair-step-esque journey back to the idle 324.

Thanks again to anybody that might be able to shed some light on this issue.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brandonsmule20*
> 
> 
> 
> Neeeeeej! I thought that the problem was solved, but it's not. T_T
> 
> Sorry to bother y'all with this problem again, but I've been reading around about SLI flickering and some people mention that this occurs when their GPUs are running at different clock speeds. I found that my setup does this as well... Checking with Kepler GPU Tweaker, I noticed that the _Boost Table_ and _Boost States_ differ between the Skyn3t BIOS' for the two models. I am attaching a screenshot of the two side by side for comparison.
> 
> Also, when checking in MSI Afterburner, the two GPUs seem to behave differently in how they downclock back to idle.
> 
> *DOWNCLOCKING IN MSI AFTERBURNER*
> *EVGA*
> 1045 >> 836 >> 641 >> 324
> 
> *ASUS'*
> 1020 >> 797 >> 679 >> 324
> 
> I'm beginning to wonder if this is where my problem lies, as the flicker does only occur during the stair-step-esque journey back to the idle 324.
> 
> Thanks again to anybody that might be able to shed some light on this issue.


You have 2 cards with 2 different vendors bios (modded but still different vendors) with different settings in bios!
Since you have 2 ASUS and 1 EVGA, i suggest you flash the EVGA with the ASUS bios, that way you have all cards with the same bios setting eliminating your problem!
This assuming you have reference cards!
If you find its not working you can always flash back to EVGA bios!
When testing Titan bios i flashed dozens of times EVGA bios on my ASUS cards without a problem! Its always reversible!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sourplumps*
> 
> Anyone have an issue where voltage adjustments don't work with MSI Afterburner on reference 780ti ?
> 
> I have two 780ti in SLI and I cannot get voltage adjustments working on the latest Afterburner. It has a slider to add up to 100mv, which first off is wrong as adjustments on the reference cards work in small pre-set increments.
> 
> I can adjust voltage using EVGA Precision, but I'd rather use Afterburner because of 64bit support.
> 
> Anyone aware of a fix for this for afterburner ?
> 
> Thanks


There is a compatibility issue with AB and the 780Ti as Unwinder (AB creator) considers the 780Ti non-reference and AB only works properly with reference cards!
You can always try (at your risk as i didnt try this as i dont have a 780Ti) to do the volt mod (giving AB direct control over the voltage controller) and enter the voltage directly on the AB voltage box, just dont set it above 1,187V as it will add the LLC and will go beyond 1,212V (going beyond 1,212V will give you instability)
I say again: this has not been tested and i cannot say for sure if it works!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Brandonsmule20

After flashing the Asus BIOS onto the EVGA I no longer break the 1GHz mark on any GPUs with a fairly noticeable drop in FPS. Weird. =/ They also still have different clock speeds when stepping back down. Hmm...









So far no tearing, so that's kinda a plus. Haha.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brandonsmule20*
> 
> After flashing the Asus BIOS onto the EVGA I no longer break the 1GHz mark on any GPUs with a fairly noticeable drop in FPS. Weird. =/ They also still have different clock speeds when stepping back down. Hmm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far no tearing, so that's kinda a plus. Haha.


Tick the box " Synchronize settings for similar graphics processors" again!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Brandonsmule20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Tick the box " Synchronize settings for similar graphics processors" again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


No change. =/


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brandonsmule20*
> 
> No change. =/


re-install drivers.

MSI-AB does not support 780Ti, as Ed said above. Only use Precision X for 780Ti.


----------



## Fador

I'm ready to pull the trigger on a 780 ti, I will be using it for gaming, overclocked, with air cooling. Does anyone know what 780 ti would most likely be the best?
Thanks!


----------



## skupples

The Best? K|ngP|n babY!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The Best? K|ngP|n babY!


Yap! K|NGP|N hands down!


----------



## error-id10t

For air-cooling or even water.. I haven't seen many posts showing it performing better than it's cheaper little-brother TI Classy.


----------



## Brandonsmule20

PrecisionX immediately messed EVERYTHING up. As soon as I enabled sync in PrecisionX my EVGA's fans ramped to max, instant crash, and from the looks of it I now have an $800 paperweight. And no, none of my cards are/were overclocked in the slightest.

What do I do know? Is there ANY fix?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brandonsmule20*
> 
> GODDAMN IT! GOD DAMNIT!
> 
> PrecisionX immediately EVERYTHING up. As soon as I enabled sync in PrecisionX my EVGA's fans ramped ALL to hell, instant crash, and from the looks of it I now have an $800 paperweight. And no, none of my cards are ( "WERE" now) overclocked in the slightest.
> 
> What do I do know? Is there ANY fix?


first thing I would do i remove the profanity so you don't get an infraction. Second... it's a bit late now, but make sure you are never running two OC utilities @ once, third... This may be the end result of what was a bad card to begin with...

Have you figured out which card went toast? That would be my first step.

Both cards should still have warranty, assuming you didn't remove the stickers from the bottom.


----------



## Brandonsmule20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> first thing I would do i remove the profanity so you don't get an infraction. Second... it's a bit late now, but make sure you are never running two OC utilities @ once, third... This may be the end result of what was a bad card to begin with...
> 
> Have you figured out which card went toast? That would be my first step.
> 
> Both cards should still have warranty, assuming you didn't remove the stickers from the bottom.


I'm sorry. Edited the post. Kinda just sucks to have thrown $800 down the drain. =/

Yeah, I tested them all one by one and everything but the EVGA works. When I tried the EVGA by itself, the fans again ramped instantly, and everything crashed after POST. My CPU started popping immediately after the crash, and the LED on my H100i flashed on and off twice and then everything stopped.

I didn't have both running at once. I closed AB before even installing PrecisionX. =/


----------



## Brandonsmule20

I guess that it's kinda worth mentioning that the EVGA doesn't smell burnt or like it overheated. Whether that means anything or not, I don't know...


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brandonsmule20*
> 
> I guess that it's kinda worth mentioning that the EVGA doesn't smell burnt or like it overheated. Whether that means anything or not, I don't know...


Remove the two asus cards from your system, put the evga in the first PCIe slot, but DO NOT HOOK the 8-pin and 6-pin cables to it. Plug your monitor into the onboard graphics if you have them. (If you don't have onboard GPU, use and asus card in slot one and put the evga in slot two, but still don't put the power cords in on the evga unit) and see if you can see the card in device manager, if you can, you should be able to flash the original BIOS back onto the evga unit. The PCIe slot will give the card enough power to flash the rom on the card.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brandonsmule20*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry. Edited the post. Kinda just sucks to have thrown $800 down the drain. =/
> 
> Yeah, I tested them all one by one and everything but the EVGA works. When I tried the EVGA by itself, the fans again ramped instantly, and everything crashed after POST. My CPU started popping immediately after the crash, and the LED on my H100i flashed on and off twice and then everything stopped.
> 
> I didn't have both running at once. I closed AB before even installing PrecisionX. =/


PSU started popping? I'm sorry if you have already answered this previously. What PSU are you running? That just doesn't sound right.

Good news is that EVGA has the #1 customer service in the industry. Contact them first thing tomorrow, you should be able to setup an advanced RMA & get it cross shipped, they will even provide return shipping for the dead card.

Bad news is, we still don't know what the issue is, but it's possible it's that PSU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Remove the two asus cards from your system, put the evga in the first PCIe slot, but DO NOT HOOK the 8-pin and 6-pin cables to it. Plug your monitor into the onboard graphics if you have them. (If you don't have onboard GPU, use and asus card in slot one and put the evga in slot two, but still don't put the power cords in on the evga unit) and see if you can see the card in device manager, if you can, you should be able to flash the original BIOS back onto the evga unit. The PCIe slot will give the card enough power to flash the rom on the card.


definitely try to do this...

Still though, all three of them should have worked properly, in unison, if they were all on the same bios.


----------



## Brandonsmule20

Thank you Jimhans1.

I am terrified to do this again, but I don't have much left to lose at this point (except for my motherboard and CPU, which seem affected by the EVGA), so I guess that I'll give that a shot and report back.

Dear God, I hope this works. =/


----------



## Brandonsmule20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> PSU started popping? I'm sorry if you have already answered this previously. What PSU are you running? That just doesn't sound right.
> 
> Good news is that EVGA has the #1 customer service in the industry. Contact them first thing tomorrow, you should be able to setup an advanced RMA & get it cross shipped, they will even provide return shipping for the dead card.
> 
> Bad news is, we still don't know what the issue is, but it's possible it's that PSU.


No. PSU seems fine, it was the CPU that started popping. =/ Still, it's a TT ToughPower 1275W 80+ Platinum.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brandonsmule20*
> 
> No. PSU seems fine, it was the CPU that started popping. =/ Still, it's a TT ToughPower 1275W 80+ Platinum.


derp... late night eyes fail me... CPU started popping? I don't know if iv'e ever heard some one say that before... If the above doesn't work, don't stress too much about it, EVGA's warranty service is top notch.


----------



## Brandonsmule20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brandonsmule20*
> 
> Thank you Jimhans1.
> 
> I am terrified to do this again, but I don't have much left to lose at this point (except for my motherboard and CPU, which seem affected by the EVGA), so I guess that I'll give that a shot and report back.
> 
> Dear God, I hope this works. =/


No dice. Whatsoever.









Doesn't work in any PCI slot, nor will my PC even attempt to power on with the EVGA connected.


----------



## Brandonsmule20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> derp... late night eyes fail me... CPU started popping? I don't know if iv'e ever heard some one say that before... If the above doesn't work, don't stress too much about it, EVGA's warranty service is top notch.


Nor have I. I have no idea what that's about. =/

It's possible that I am mistaken as to where the sound came from and it was actually the GPU. I don't know...


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brandonsmule20*
> 
> No dice. Whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't work in any PCI slot, nor will my PC even attempt to power on with the EVGA connected.


Just to make sure, you didn't put the auxiliary power cables on it correct? You left the 8 and 6 pin cables out!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brandonsmule20*
> 
> Nor have I. I have no idea what that's about. =/
> 
> It's possible that I am mistaken as to where the sound came from and it was actually the GPU. I don't know...


That makes more sense, though normally a burned GPU stinks to high heaven. I would contact EVGA in the morning & get on with the RMA. That PSU in theory should supply plenty of power @ stock to medium overclocks. It's possible you just gotta bad card, unfortunately these things happen.


----------



## Brandonsmule20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Just to make sure, you didn't put the auxiliary power cables on it correct? You left the 8 and 6 pin cables out!


Yes, no cables. =/


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brandonsmule20*
> 
> Yes, no cables. =/


Sorry brother, that sucks. I'd fill out the RMA form on www.evga.com and send it in for replacement. It's a dead card. Should have zero issues! Evga warranty is awesome, it's honestly the only reason I will use them.


----------



## Brandonsmule20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That makes more sense, though normally a burned GPU stinks to high heaven. I would contact EVGA in the morning & get on with the RMA. That PSU in theory should supply plenty of power @ stock to medium overclocks. It's possible you just gotta bad card, unfortunately these things happen.


I will definitely be in contact with EVGA in the morning, but I am going to see if the local store that I bought them from will play ball and honor their warranty first. They're shady as hell, so I'm not counting on it in the slightest, but it's quicker than an RMA.

On the note of EVGA, how exactly do I get around the "custom BIOS" issue? Doesn't that void my warranty?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brandonsmule20*
> 
> I will definitely be in contact with EVGA in the morning, but I am going to see if the local store that I bought them from will play ball and honor their warranty first. They're shady as hell, so I'm not counting on it in the slightest, but it's quicker than an RMA.
> 
> On the note of EVGA, how exactly do I get around the "custom BIOS" issue? Doesn't that void my warranty?


If asked, tell them. Don't offer up anything other than, "heard a pop, system shut down".
If your system won't even power on with it, neither will a test bed to try it.........

And not to add salt to an open wound, but this is part of the reason, besides my OCD, that when I run a multi card setup, ALL the cards are the exact same make, AND model, down to the part number.


----------



## Brandonsmule20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> If asked, tell them. Don't offer up anything other than, "heard a pop, system shut down".
> If your system won't even power on with it, neither will a test bed to try it.........
> 
> And not to add salt to an open wound, but this is part of the reason, besides my OCD, that when I run a multi card setup, ALL the cards are the exact same make, AND model, down to the part number.


Hmm.. I didn't think about that... True enough, I suppose.

"Same make and model" is a very, _very_ sore subject for me. They knew damn well that I wasn't comfortable with buying the EVGA after having already bought two Asus' from them. I've read many times that when SLI'ing GPUs you should have the exact same make and model, but they assured me complete and utter compatibility. They stopped carrying the Asus brand and switched to the EVGA because they can charge more for it. $850 EVGA vs $799 Asus.


----------



## error-id10t

I don't understand how your computer doesn't even POST with the card in it? I've never heard of anything like this.. you don't need to get to Windows to know if it's "dead", if you'd just get to the BIOS and see if it sees a card on the PCIe slot that'd tell you something.


----------



## Brandonsmule20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I don't understand how your computer doesn't even POST with the card in it? I've never heard of anything like this.. you don't need to get to Windows to know if it's "dead", if you'd just get to the BIOS and see if it sees a card on the PCIe slot that'd tell you something.


I don't know what to say, but I can assure you that it does not POST. It does not do anything, unless you want to call arcing a thing, because yes...it does do that. When I press the power button, my GPU sparks, but nothing else attempts to power on. Without a GPU it works just fine. With either Asus, it works fine...


----------



## Brandonsmule20

This is likely an absolutely horrible idea, but would a multimeter tell me anything? Like...poking the 8x6 pin area with it...

Yeaaahhh... I can't think of any reason why that would be a good idea.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brandonsmule20*
> 
> This is likely an absolutely horrible idea, but would a multimeter tell me anything? Like...poking the 8x6 pin area with it...
> 
> Yeaaahhh... I can't think of any reason why that would be a good idea.


Nah, just leave the card out and fill out the RMA form in the A.M. Even if the multimeter told you something, what could YOU do to fix the card with the knowledge?? I think a VRM died on it honestly.


----------



## Brandonsmule20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Nah, just leave the card out and fill out the RMA form in the A.M. Even if the multimeter told you something, what could YOU do to fix the card with the knowledge?? I think a VRM died on it honestly.


-_- Touché.


----------



## mercinator16

The fans on my msi gaming edition started to slightly rattle when at full speed, should I rma?

Can anyone else who owns the msi gaming give me their clocks on air, i cant go above 1187 in tomb raider. I guess I lucked out on this silicon


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> If asked, tell them. Don't offer up anything other than, "heard a pop, system shut down".
> If your system won't even power on with it, neither will a test bed to try it.........
> 
> And not to add salt to an open wound, but this is part of the reason, besides my OCD, that when I run a multi card setup, ALL the cards are the exact same make, AND model, down to the part number.


So would I.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brandonsmule20*
> 
> Hmm.. I didn't think about that... True enough, I suppose.
> 
> "Same make and model" is a very, _very_ sore subject for me. They knew damn well that I wasn't comfortable with buying the EVGA after having already bought two Asus' from them. I've read many times that when SLI'ing GPUs you should have the exact same make and model, but they assured me complete and utter compatibility. They stopped carrying the Asus brand and switched to the EVGA because they can charge more for it. $850 EVGA vs $799 Asus.


However, I bought two reference GTX 580s second hand, thinking they were both EVGAs. I couldn't tell because the previous owner put Arctic Coolers on it. Turned out one was a ASUS. My fault for not reading the auction better. Anyhow, I had no issues with them for the two years I owned them and I had them OC'd to Superclocked levels. Just my $0.02.

Sold those and just put an order in for a EVGA 780 TI Classy Monday..should be here today!


----------



## Tokuzi

Mercinator with Skyn3t BIOS my 2 780ti Gaming Editions are at 1254, just don't give them any extra voltage. Max power limit and try +223 on core.

Also, could anyone please give me a diagram of the two points for the hard mod on the GTX 780TI MSI Gaming Edition Twin Frozr? I am having the chair of electronics at my school do it for me because I'm a chicken lol.

Here's the PCB:


----------



## fishingfanatic

Ok, I saw it somewhere b4. Could someone put up a link to the skyn3t bios and the how to plz. Gotta try this

on those KPEs but too chicken until now. Also any close up pics of the switches plz and thank you.

I'll start with 1 and c how it goes, then try all 4 if I can keep it from blowing up hehehe.

Can hardly wait to c the difference. Noob question, how do u adjust voltages manually. I haven't looked it up

yet tbh, just hope someone has a link to the dummies version on adjustments.

Getting some nice numbers on air so far. 1137/1227 7000/7828. No voltage adjustments either.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1845236 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8095325 http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4980346

Still have to run sli tri and quad but man*I LOVE* these cards!!!


----------



## doctakedooty

Have a question for the water coolers I have my 3 780ti with ek water blocks I am using a parallel bridge and on my gpu loop I have my 3 gpus a 240 ek rad and a ek 480 mm rad with 2 swiftech mcp35x pumps. I think my flow meter is wrong because it says my flow rate is .40 gpm. I understand I lose flow with a parallel bridge but does it sound like my flow meter is messed up because water is really moving out of the blocks.

@OccamRazor I saw you post about covering the inductors ek may have changed the instructions but the blocks I bought last week per the instructions did tell you to cover those inductors.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Have a question for the water coolers I have my 3 780ti with ek water blocks I am using a parallel bridge and on my gpu loop I have my 3 gpus a 240 ek rad and a ek 480 mm rad with 2 swiftech mcp35x pumps. I think my flow meter is wrong because it says my flow rate is .40 gpm. I understand I lose flow with a parallel bridge but does it sound like my flow meter is messed up because water is really moving out of the blocks.
> 
> @OccamRazor I saw you post about covering the inductors ek may have changed the instructions but the blocks I bought last week per the instructions did tell you to cover those inductors.


It seems they edited the instructions to include this information about 4-6 months ago.

I'm also using 35x2 w/ a parallel terminal w/ 3x titans, 2x 480's, 1x 360, cpu, VRM, but I unfortunately do not have a flow meter right now. I how ever can tell you that i'll be running parallel/parallel/serial in my rebuild as it should help flow rates a good bit. @least, this is what IT Diva has told me, and she seems to be correct on these things 99% of the time.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It seems they edited the instructions to include this information about 4-6 months ago.
> 
> I'm also using 35x2 w/ a parallel terminal w/ 3x titans, 2x 480's, 1x 360, cpu, VRM, but I unfortunately do not have a flow meter right now. I how ever can tell you that i'll be running parallel/parallel/serial in my rebuild as it should help flow rates a good bit. @least, this is what IT Diva has told me, and she seems to be correct on these things 99% of the time.


I got 4 mcp35x pumps total 2 on gpu loop and 2 for my cpu loop both loops have there own res and rads they never come together


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Have a question for the water coolers I have my 3 780ti with ek water blocks I am using a parallel bridge and on my gpu loop I have my 3 gpus a 240 ek rad and a ek 480 mm rad with 2 swiftech mcp35x pumps. I think my flow meter is wrong because it says my flow rate is .40 gpm. I understand I lose flow with a parallel bridge but does it sound like my flow meter is messed up because water is really moving out of the blocks.
> 
> @OccamRazor I saw you post about covering the inductors ek may have changed the instructions but the blocks I bought last week per the instructions did tell you to cover those inductors.


The 780Ti pdf has those thermal pads on the [R33] inductors, on the Titan/780 pdf there is no mention of it:



Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)

PM´ed you doc!


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Have a question for the water coolers I have my 3 780ti with ek water blocks I am using a parallel bridge and on my gpu loop I have my 3 gpus a 240 ek rad and a ek 480 mm rad with 2 swiftech mcp35x pumps. I think my flow meter is wrong because it says my flow rate is .40 gpm. I understand I lose flow with a parallel bridge but does it sound like my flow meter is messed up because water is really moving out of the blocks.
> 
> @OccamRazor I saw you post about covering the inductors ek may have changed the instructions but the blocks I bought last week per the instructions did tell you to cover those inductors.


With a parallel bridge, your only losing flow over each card, it doesn't affect you overall system flow. Since it splits at the beginning to the cards and rejoins just at the end of the cards, it won't have a negative impact on overall system flow. I know it didn't with my system, but I'm also running a D5 pump, I don't like the DDC pumps personally.


----------



## VETDRMS

Well guys, looks like I am about done with this card. The K|NGP|N will be here Thursday so I wanted to see where this would max out with cold water and the max 1.212v. Honestly, this seems like a great card. Just to push the scores a bit for this old platform it was feeling like I was going to murder the old QX9650: 4.41ghz took 1.45v with LLC on but wouldn't pass Firestrike combined test. Ended up at 4368. Broke 11,000 in Firestrike and 13,000 in 3DMark11. Wonder where this falls for Yorkfield scores..[looks like the top scores searching results..lol] This old box with the Ti, let alone the K|NGP|N is a bit comical, but it is still rocking for a 6 year old rig, and it's had a hard life!









This reference EVGA card ended up at *1411 core and 7980 memory* with no artifacts in 3DMark, 3DMark11, and Valley at 1.212v. Coolant temps were about 1-3C and loaded temp was 10-14C. The card will do about 1360 clean up to about 30-35C loaded. This is with the Skyn3t bios and K-boost enabled.

Thanks again for all the info. I'll be tooling on the new card this weekend and will do some cold weather testing. Could this be the oldest platform rocking the K|NGP|N?











Validation: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/3dwu6/

*3DMark*



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1850344

*3DMark11*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8099780

*Valley*



If only I could throw more volts at it. It will be long gone before we have a software solution, unfortunately.

It has been a blast getting back into this. Thanks for all the hard work. What a _cool_ place OCN is.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> I got 4 mcp35x pumps total 2 on gpu loop and 2 for my cpu loop both loops have there own res and rads they never come together


Should be more than enough power. Iv'e heard flow sensors can get screwed up from Mayhem's.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> The 780Ti pdf has those thermal pads on the [R33] inductors, on the Titan/780 pdf there is no mention of it:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)
> 
> PM´ed you doc!


They actually revised the titan directions @ some point in the last 3 months, as my "1st gen" cold plated copper short boys have the inductors covered in the directions.


----------



## mercinator16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokuzi*
> 
> Mercinator with Skyn3t BIOS my 2 780ti Gaming Editions are at 1254, just don't give them any extra voltage. Max power limit and try +223 on core.
> 
> Also, could anyone please give me a diagram of the two points for the hard mod on the GTX 780TI MSI Gaming Edition Twin Frozr? I am having the chair of electronics at my school do it for me because I'm a chicken lol.
> 
> Here's the PCB:


You used the MSI version of the bios right? Are you using AB or PX i only see +226.


----------



## Robere

Does anyone know if the Afterburner volt mod from the GTX780 thread works with the ti? I just bought a brand new wind force GHZ edition Gigabyte card that I don't want to flash at this stage.


----------



## deafboy

Nope, no such luck. You're stuck at those volt limits.


----------



## Robere

Thanks for the response deafboy, I will watch this space.


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> The 780Ti pdf has those thermal pads on the [R33] inductors, on the Titan/780 pdf there is no mention of it:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)
> 
> PM´ed you doc!


Yes! Instructions of my EK waterblock









http://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109868638.pdf


----------



## Tokuzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercinator16*
> 
> You used the MSI version of the bios right? Are you using AB or PX i only see +226.


Not sure what you mean.. if you use the arrow keys you can go 1 number at a time. I'm using MSI Skyn3t BIOS and AB, also have AB unlocked and set to AUTO @1.21v, with LLC left on. It seems to OC better that way.

Also if anyone could give me those 2 points for the hardmod on the MSI GTX 780TI Twin Frozr that would be sweet!


----------



## Sharky[SVN]

well, I'm a new owner of 780 Ti and would like to be added to the club


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokuzi*
> 
> Not sure what you mean.. if you use the arrow keys you can go 1 number at a time. I'm using MSI Skyn3t BIOS and AB, also have AB unlocked and set to AUTO @1.21v, with LLC left on. It seems to OC better that way.
> 
> Also if anyone could give me those 2 points for the hardmod on the MSI GTX 780TI Twin Frozr that would be sweet!


If the msi gtx 780ti twin frozr is a reference card you can. solder a resistor to increase voltage like here http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=93284


----------



## Tokuzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> If the msi gtx 780ti twin frozr is a reference card you can. solder a resistor to increase voltage like here http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=93284


Yes, I understand it's reference, however it's clearly not the same as shown in my picture vs that one, hence I am confused as to why and where to solder it.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokuzi*
> 
> Yes, I understand it's reference, however it's clearly not the same as shown in my picture vs that one, hence I am confused as to why and where to solder it.


I havent looked to far into the voltmod for the 780 ti since I have a classieifed card and use the classy controller to control volts but here is what skyn3t had posted about the gtx 780ti regarding voltage.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/6440_20#post_21616950


----------



## Tokuzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> I havent looked to far into the voltmod for the 780 ti since I have a classieifed card and use the classy controller to control volts but here is what skyn3t had posted about the gtx 780ti regarding voltage.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/6440_20#post_21616950


Ahh.. that's the picture I was looking for. Thank you kind sir.


----------



## resetg

So I'm a complete noob when it comes to all this fancy smancy flashing stuff. So I've got a couple questions. I did do some reading and research before hand.

Basicly, this is what I do: (this video seemed to be the best I seen)



That simple? I already downloaded the Skyn3t bios, nvflash and GPU-Z. Also with GPU-Z I saved a copy of the bios.

Next, I'm only running a single card right meow but I'm hoping to have a 2nd in a month or so. As soon as spring hits and the cash starts growing on trees again that is! So should I hold off my impulse of flashing my card now and wait till I get the 2nd one in? Or would I just be able to flash the 2nd one as easily as I flashed the first?

P.S. I'm using precision X......should I dump that for afterburn?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Redeemer

Damn I can run loops of Heaven and Valley but crash about 10-15 mins into BF4. My 780 TI is Skynet modded, 200+ core 1243mhz, using EVGA Precision 200% power target temp in linked. Voltage is also set to 1.212v!

Asics 73.9

Is BF4 OP?

Guess I have to lower clocks


----------



## Sharky[SVN]

I've made a custom 780 Ti sticker for PC case, based on my laptop geforce sticker. I've included vector PDF if anyone else wants it

here's a preview:



and here is the original on my laptop:



780Ti.pdf 831k .pdf file


----------



## Redeemer

/\ thanks


----------



## Pesmerrga

Just looked through about 400 posts or so and I didn't see anything specific, but I was wondering if you guys had seen the new HoF 780ti took the top spot on the single card Firestrike Extreme? Beat out the K|NGP|N by 40 points.

http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+extreme+preset/version+1.1/1+gpu

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1814485

Holy crap it's super duper white..



https://www.facebook.com/Galaxytech?ref=stream&hc_location=stream


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pesmerrga*
> 
> Just looked through about 400 posts or so and I didn't see anything specific, but I was wondering if you guys had seen the new HoF 780ti took the top spot on the single card Firestrike Extreme? Beat out the K|NGP|N by 40 points.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+extreme+preset/version+1.1/1+gpu
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1814485
> 
> Holy crap it's super duper white..
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Galaxytech?ref=stream&hc_location=stream


That's the HOF780Ti *V20* it's a special unit they made in super limited numbers for some of the top OCers to use. Unlike the Kingpin, it won't be available for retail sale!


----------



## Pesmerrga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> That's the HOF780Ti *V20* it's a special unit they made in super limited numbers for some of the top OCers to use. Unlike the Kingpin, it won't be available for retail sale!


Ohhhh.. nevermind then.. carry on! LOL


----------



## bigtonyman1138

ordering my reference 780 ti tomorrow unless I decide to buy a replacement laptop instead. Pretty stoked!!!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redeemer*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Damn I can run loops of Heaven and Valley but crash about 10-15 mins into BF4. My 780 TI is Skynet modded, 200+ core 1243mhz, using EVGA Precision 200% power target temp in linked. Voltage is also set to 1.212v!
> 
> Asics 73.9
> 
> Is BF4 OP?
> 
> 
> Guess I have to lower clocks


That's valley & heaven for ya! If you want them to be an actual stress test try running them @ extremely high resolutions.


----------



## mercinator16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokuzi*
> 
> Not sure what you mean.. if you use the arrow keys you can go 1 number at a time. I'm using MSI Skyn3t BIOS and AB, also have AB unlocked and set to AUTO @1.21v, with LLC left on. It seems to OC better that way.
> 
> Also if anyone could give me those 2 points for the hardmod on the MSI GTX 780TI Twin Frozr that would be sweet!


What do you mean by unlocked?

I have core set to +200, power target set to 200%, Voltage set to 1.212 in PX and AC4 still crashes after an hour.


----------



## z0ki

Anyone experiencing crashing of the latest driver? I'm playing titanfall and the driver constantly crashes? I have a GTX 780 Ti Classified

My over clock is mild before I get blocks on them 120 on core and 200mhz on the memory custom fan curve (doesn't go above 50c) power target on 115.

I hope it isn't my graphics card because I had a similar issue with a evga GTX 680 sc signature though it would crash on stock clocks within 2 minutes of loading a game









Surely such a small OC can't be crashing the driver can it????? I'm really pissed if it is the card because it's just out of the 14 day store exchange policy, can someone help me out here?

Also is that the only indication that the GPU is faulty?


----------



## gd350turbo

I just bought a GV-N78TOC-3GD (Gigabyte 780Ti OC 3GB)....

It's expected to be delivered next week !


----------



## z0ki

What bios for 780 Ti Classified? I saved the stock bios just in case, im going to flash it and see if my card still craps out on me


----------



## achilles73

Hi,

My MSI GTX 780Ti TF Gaming OC is arriving at any moment in my hands...
I soon will officially join the club







I moved my 2 years GTX 690 to my second system.

In the weekend i will flash the 780ti with the (great) skynet bios (amazing work Sir.)

Still have one doubt, even after read alot about this matter in this thread...
*Could i flash it safe (using EZ3flash), from Windows (8.1 64bit) or need to be from DOS (usb pen bootdisk) ?*

Thanks again for sharing this fantastic work. Great place, OCN forum is indeed.


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *achilles73*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> My MSI GTX 780Ti TF Gaming OC is arriving at any moment in my hands...
> I soon will officially join the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I moved my 2 years GTX 690 to my second system.
> 
> In the weekend i will flash the 780ti with the (great) skynet bios (amazing work Sir.)
> 
> Still have one doubt, even after read alot about this matter in this thread...
> *Could i flash it safe (using EZ3flash), from Windows (8.1 64bit) or need to be from DOS (usb pen bootdisk) ?*
> 
> Thanks again for sharing this fantastic work. Great place, OCN forum is indeed.


When you run EZ3flash it's just all done in a command prompt window while in Windows.


----------



## achilles73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoOkiE FTW*
> 
> When you run EZ3flash it's just all done in a command prompt window while in Windows.


Thanks for the fast reply









Ok, great, so is done it while in windows, that's better and it will save time.


----------



## z0ki

What bios for 780 Ti Classified? I saved the stock bios just in case, im going to flash it and see if my card still craps out on me


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *achilles73*
> 
> Thanks for the fast reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, great, so is done it while in windows, that's better and it will save time.


You have EZ3flash and my flash guide in my SIG!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> What bios for 780 Ti Classified? I saved the stock bios just in case, im going to flash it and see if my card still craps out on me


*skyn3trev.2bios Classy 780Ti / LLC GUIDE*

Before you go into the panic room,







, try other drivers and games, (Latest 334 driver branch is a hit or a miss, as lots of people are experiencing crashes and a wide array of system/games abnormalities with them) it could be a lot of things, including your OS, .net installations or needed DX updates (always check for the files inside the game DVD/Installation)
For some reason some games act up with some systems, AC4 and BF4 are among them! Resuming: They are BUGGY!!!








And of course VOLTAGE!!! Your card with a certain OC/games might need a voltage bump and crashes without it!
You have the latest Classified Voltage Tool up to 1,500V:

Classified_v2.0.4.3.zip 203k .zip file


Read my guide for some pointers: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Ajay57

That's why members are going back to 332.21 drivers as they seem to be more stable than the present up dates!!

This problem is over quite a few Web Sites for open debate!

AJ.


----------



## StonedAlex

I think I got the worst 780 ti ever. Can't go above 1155 on the core at 1.212v and even then it still chokes in Crysis 3.


----------



## Sosab123

I'm kinda late but I just got it today, coming from AMD's r9 290. I'm with the green team now!


----------



## pharcycle

Just got my 2x EVGA 780ti's via Step-up. What do you reckon is the best course of action...

1. sell them new in box (minus the ability to step-up again so a slight loss) and buy 2x classifieds as I want to overclock

2. Just use them and put them on water and accept what I get!

I'm away for a week from Saturday so could easily just stick them up and see if I get any offers...

mmm... shiny shiny!


----------



## Pandora's Box

Reason for the switch Sosab?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharcycle*
> 
> Just got my 2x EVGA 780ti's via Step-up. What do you reckon is the best course of action...
> 
> 1. sell them new in box (minus the ability to step-up again so a slight loss) and buy 2x classifieds as I want to overclock
> 
> 2. Just use them and put them on water and accept what I get!
> 
> I'm away for a week from Saturday so could easily just stick them up and see if I get any offers...
> 
> mmm... shiny shiny!


I'd go for #2 honestly. All 780 Ti overclock well. If there was a $30 difference per card I'd say do it but to sell the reference and buy the Classies would be too much money for what you gain.


----------



## Sosab123

Terrible drivers.


----------



## pharcycle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I'd go for #2 honestly. All 780 Ti overclock well. If there was a $30 difference per card I'd say do it but to sell the reference and buy the Classies would be too much money for what you gain.


That was kind of my thinking too... Shame they didn't offer the classys in step up but then again they did step up one of my 780s which was 4-5 months old so can't complain too much!


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sosab123*
> 
> Terrible drivers.


I'm interested to see how your experience with the Nvidia drivers fares in comparison.


----------



## pharcycle

roughly what should you expect OCing wise from a reference 780ti on air and on water?

I know I could find this out myself but I'm sure most of you guys will know!


----------



## Sosab123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I'm interested to see how your experience with the Nvidia drivers fares in comparison.


I didn't get to play many games because it came in at 11 and I had to leave at 12, but I know for a fact it's going to be much more enjoyable


----------



## VSG

Honestly both sides have offered terrible drivers for the past 3-4 months now.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharcycle*
> 
> roughly what should you expect OCing wise from a reference 780ti on air and on water?
> 
> I know I could find this out myself but I'm sure most of you guys will know!


On air, I've seen very few reports of not being able to hit 1200 MHz stable.

Can't speak for water.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sosab123*
> 
> I didn't get to play many games because it came in at 11 and I had to leave at 12, but I know for a fact it's going to be much more enjoyable


AMD is slightly better than before as their team(s) is picking up the pace since the crossfire framepace problems, but now with the mantle business they will have their hands full and AMD architecture is not easy to handle driver wise!
Nvidia driver team(s) has the upper hand with some driver branches not up to par (334 is one) but they usually fix the majority of issues fast (not talking about certain games that are developer dependant and nvidia cant do anthing about it but still takes the heat)!
Now its time to:

Fill your SIG with your RIG, *it helps US to help YOU!*








You have a link in my SIG!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Sosab123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> AMD is slightly better than before as their team(s) is picking up the pace since the crossfire framepace problems, but now with the mantle business they will have their hands full and AMD architecture is not easy to handle driver wise!
> Nvidia driver team(s) has the upper hand with some driver branches not up to par (334 is one) but they usually fix the majority of issues fast (not talking about certain games that are developer dependant and nvidia cant do anthing about it but still takes the heat)!
> Now its time to:
> 
> Fill your SIG with your RIG, *it helps US to help YOU!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a link in my SIG!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Ah I understand now. Honestly I feel much safer with Nvidia.


----------



## pfinch

Hey guys!

i still got the problem that the hdmi output is the default bootup-output (if it's connected) instead of DVI :/


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pfinch*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> i still got the problem that the hdmi output is the default bootup-output (if it's connected) instead of DVI :/


And instead of DP too. I don't get it. Why'd I want a boot screen on my plasma TV?


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Have you went into windows control panel and changed your primary display? My HDMI is "display 1" but I have my dvi "display 2" set as my primary display.


----------



## dangerdan87

Got my 2x 780 Ti SCs.

http://s.photobucket.com/user/ermey/media/E394E1D4-2416-4280-A956-642E543E9541_zps0rqfm59f.jpg.html

Bought them both from newegg.

Bought the STD cooler card first because it was cheaper then the ACX.
Then I bought the ACX because it was cheaper than the STD.









Need to get an OS and a boot drive to do anything else.

But first I need to buy tires, and Nitto Trail Grapplers aren't cheap...


----------



## yukkerz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dangerdan87*
> 
> Got my 2x 780 Ti SCs.
> 
> http://s.photobucket.com/user/ermey/media/E394E1D4-2416-4280-A956-642E543E9541_zps0rqfm59f.jpg.html
> 
> Bought them both from newegg.
> 
> Bought the STD cooler card first because it was cheaper then the ACX.
> Then I bought the ACX because it was cheaper than the STD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to get an OS and a boot drive to do anything else.
> 
> But first I need to buy tires, and Nitto Trail Grapplers aren't cheap...


I hear that. Nothing is cheap really for cars. Had to put off the 780ti until now because I needed a new transmission. (went all out with race trans). Finally got my card and slapped the kraken g10 on it.
Will be getting another 780ti and another kraken in the next few weeks.


----------



## z0ki

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You have EZ3flash and my flash guide in my SIG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *skyn3trev.2bios Classy 780Ti / LLC GUIDE*
> 
> Before you go into the panic room,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , try other drivers and games, (Latest 334 driver branch is a hit or a miss, as lots of people are experiencing crashes and a wide array of system/games abnormalities with them) it could be a lot of things, including your OS, .net installations or needed DX updates (always check for the files inside the game DVD/Installation)
> For some reason some games act up with some systems, AC4 and BF4 are among them! Resuming: They are BUGGY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course VOLTAGE!!! Your card with a certain OC/games might need a voltage bump and crashes without it!
> You have the latest Classified Voltage Tool up to 1,500V:
> 
> Classified_v2.0.4.3.zip 203k .zip file
> 
> 
> Read my guide for some pointers: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)





Well i flashed the 780 TI Classy, still getting crashes









Seems I am only able to put +26 on the core and +299 on the memory?

I pumped up the voltages (still on air but temps were well under 60c) and got another crash











As you will see from the image, the card is only using what 20% power? :\

You will see in the GPU usage where i get that spike thats when the crash occurred..

*edit*

Running OC scanner now with 100+ on the core and +299 on the memory been running for around 10 minutes hasn't crashed yet 0 artifacts. Going to try heaven next with everything on the highest setting possible and see how we go..

*edit #2*

Ok, ran Heaven on everything highest as possible, driver crash towards the end..

Now I am sure that 100+ on the core and 299+ on the memory is quite mild for this card? I have skynet's bios loaded 1.1v and still crashing







Is my card screwed or what?


----------



## z0ki

Alright, So i decided to start fresh with my OC on the 780 Ti Classy.

I'm just doing the memory right now, didn't benchmark heaven though i just let it loop a couple of times (hopefully this is still okay to do?) and im up to +400 on the memory 3900mhz without any artifacts or crashing. Going to pump it up another 50mhz and see how it goes and wait till it crashes or till i start getting artifacts, then i'll start with the core clock.

My steps seem ok to do?

Also with the core clock, should i do increments of 50mhz? or higher or lower?


----------



## mcg75

I'd actually start with the core clock first myself. Core will give you more performance and already having the memory maxed may cause your core max oc to be lower.

Sky's bios should be 1045 mhz on the Classy is memory serves me. I'd oc to 1200 mhz and go in increments of 10 mhz.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I'd actually start with the core clock first myself. Core will give you more performance and already having the memory maxed may cause your core max oc to be lower.
> 
> Sky's bios should be 1045 mhz on the Classy is memory serves me. I'd oc to 1200 mhz and go in increments of 10 mhz.


Thanks for the reply mate, well i actually went the other way and started with the memory as someone said in this thread lol... Got it up to +500mhz on the memory gave me 4000mhz

Should i scrap that and start with the core till stable then go with the memory? Only reason why i started with the memory first is because someone said it's better to do it that way


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I'd actually start with the core clock first myself. Core will give you more performance and already having the memory maxed may cause your core max oc to be lower.
> 
> Sky's bios should be 1045 mhz on the Classy is memory serves me. I'd oc to 1200 mhz and go in increments of 10 mhz.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply mate, well i actually went the other way and started with the memory as someone said in this thread lol... Got it up to +500mhz on the memory gave me 4000mhz
> 
> Should i scrap that and start with the core till stable then go with the memory? Only reason why i started with the memory first is because someone said it's better to do it that way
Click to expand...

I think he's right. Core first is better

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Thanks for the reply mate, well i actually went the other way and started with the memory as someone said in this thread lol... Got it up to +500mhz on the memory gave me 4000mhz
> 
> Should i scrap that and start with the core till stable then go with the memory? Only reason why i started with the memory first is because someone said it's better to do it that way


I've seen plenty of people report that they can get a better core overclock by lowering their memory overclock.

And since the core does more than the memory, I'd be trying to find my best core.

But that's just my way of doing it.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I've seen plenty of people report that they can get a better core overclock by lowering their memory overclock.
> 
> And since the core does more than the memory, I'd be trying to find my best core.
> 
> But that's just my way of doing it.


Well i'm starting to get pee'd off now.. Just tried running heaven starting at 1200mhz on the core clock memory at stock, half way through heaven i get a driver crash









Changed the voltage in precision X to 1.112v and i get a crash! grrrrr.. Should i ramp it up to 1.212v? That should be safe providing temps stay below the max threshold?

I possibly have a crap card don't i?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Well i'm starting to get pee'd off now.. Just tried running heaven starting at 1200mhz on the core clock memory at stock, half way through heaven i get a driver crash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Changed the voltage in precision X to 1.112v and i get a crash! grrrrr.. Should i ramp it up to 1.212v? That should be safe providing temps stay below the max threshold?
> 
> I possibly have a crap card don't i?


1.212v is more than safe for everyday use.

I'd set it there and then try your OC.

1.112v is less than what the card runs itself at stock. Mine was 1.187v.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Thanks for the reply mate, well i actually went the other way and started with the memory as someone said in this thread lol... Got it up to +500mhz on the memory gave me 4000mhz
> 
> Should i scrap that and start with the core till stable then go with the memory? Only reason why i started with the memory first is because someone said it's better to do it that way


Core will give you far more fps in games than memory! memory OC only makes sense for memory dependent benches and memory bandwidth starved games but with +288GB/s there are not many out there!








Multi monitor high res gaming over 4K mem OC will make sense but still not by much if the above bandwidth is not reached!

EDIT:

Update our SIG please so we can know what card you have!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> 1.212v is more than safe for everyday use.
> 
> I'd set it there and then try your OC.
> 
> 1.112v is less than what the card runs itself at stock. Mine was 1.187v.


Well i just bumped it up (testing purposes) to 1.162v +115 on the core 1200mhz ran 2 loops of Heaven and didn't crash this time!

Should i maybe do increments now on that voltage to see how far i can go on that voltage, or just ramp it up to 1.212v?







I am on air atm too till all the wc stuff comes my way but I have the itch to see what I can get on air lol.

The voltage I said, at 1200mhz didn't go above 65c


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Well i just bumped it up (testing purposes) to 1.162v +115 on the core 1200mhz ran 2 loops of Heaven and didn't crash this time!
> 
> Should i maybe do increments now on that voltage to see how far i can go on that voltage, or just ramp it up to 1.212v?


You could do it either way.

Personally, I set it to 1.212v and then test because I know that voltage is 100% safe.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> You could do it either way.
> 
> Personally, I set it to 1.212v and then test because I know that voltage is 100% safe.


Alrighty! So i'll ramp it up to 1.212v do incriments of 10mhz and see how we go!

Thanks for the help! and i'll report back soon after some testing









And to Ed, i'll update my sig once I am done here mate

Cheers again!!

Standby


----------



## z0ki

So far so good this is what my settings are at the moment.. No crashing, or artifacts as of yet! still raising the core by 10mhz at a time

http://i.imgur.com/Rni6TWj.jpg


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> So far so good this is what my settings are at the moment.. No crashing, or artifacts as of yet! still raising the core by 10mhz at a time
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/Rni6TWj.jpg


Getting there!

Average is probably 1254 mhz. Some can do more but very few do less.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Getting there!
> 
> Average is probably 1254 mhz. Some can do more but very few do less.


If I can reach that I'll be happy providing it seems to be a good number. Once I get them under water I'll be able to go further wouldn't I?

Also one more question before I forget. Once I reach a stable core clock what should I start the memory overclock at? Start at 0 and do increments of 10mhz again or 50mhz?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> If I can reach that I'll be happy providing it seems to be a good number. Once I get them under water I'll be able to go further wouldn't I?
> 
> Also one more question before I forget. Once I reach a stable core clock what should I start the memory overclock at? Start at 0 and do increments of 10mhz again or 50mhz?


Once they are under water, you most certainly will get further. In fact, once underwater, you can use the Classified tool to up voltage and be safe doing it because the water will be keeping the cards cooler.

As for memory, you could probably start at +200 mhz and go increments of 25.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Once they are under water, you most certainly will get further. In fact, once underwater, you can use the Classified tool to up voltage and be safe doing it because the water will be keeping the cards cooler


Music to my ears!!!!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> As for memory, you could probably start at +200 mhz and go increments of 25.


Ok sweet thanks a lot mate!

So far still going without an issue.. Before i do the memory i might run a few games for a little while and see if it's still stable if it is then i'll start with the memory


----------



## z0ki

Just hit 1254mhz on the core, no issue! Should i go higher now?







Temps are not exceeding 70c

*edit*

I am able to run 1267mhz on the core ran heaven 3 times no crashing or artifacts







Temps were now 75c in a room that is around 30.8c i think i'll be able to go higher but i like my cards to be 80c under air.

So i think i'll leave it there till i get my blocks and second 780 ti classy! Now to do some gaming and see if it's stable then time to work on the memory!

Do you think that overclock is quite good for this card?

http://i.imgur.com/YOksTNd.jpg


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Mine need water badly because they don't overclock worth a crap on air before they start getting too hot. But, I won't be able to watercool until June or July, and by that time I may just wait for 800 series cards, buy those, then sell these.

But, I also have reference coolers, so I wasn't expecting much. They do what I need them to do, though.


----------



## z0ki

How do I achieve 1.212 on the core voltage in msi afterburner? I rather use the newer beta than precision x


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> How do I achieve 1.212 on the core voltage in msi afterburner? I rather use the newer beta than precision x


No, Afterburner doesn't support voltage regulation for Ti...
I use Afterburner for profiles and for OSD support with 64bit games(for example Thief) but for voltage regulation I use Evga Voltage Tuner directly, without starting PrecisionX








Afterburner voltage option is deactivated.



http://imgur.com/alu4lBQ


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> No, Afterburner doesn't support voltage regulation for Ti...
> I use Afterburner for profiles and for OSD support with 64bit games(for example Thief) but for voltage regulation I use Evga Voltage Tuner directly, without starting PrecisionX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afterburner voltage option is deactivated.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/alu4lBQ


Damn this is what i need to do! Damn you!

I been playing a lot of theif, and titanfall, and iRacing which are all 64bit! Please shed some light on how you set it up like that! For the children haha

That's exactly what I am after


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Damn this is what i need to do! Damn you!
> 
> I been playing a lot of theif, and titanfall, and iRacing which are all 64bit! Please shed some light on how you set it up like that! For the children haha
> 
> That's exactly what I am after


Nothing special.

-Install afterburner and deactivate option for voltage control.
-Install PrecisionX but deactivate autostart
-Go in PrecisionX folder(Bundle/EVGA Voltage Tuner) and create a desktop link for EVGAVoltageTuner.exe
-Use and set afterburner + Statistics Server and remember to open and set Evga Voltage Tuner before launching a game with OC profile









You can use Nvidia inspector also but I prefer this method









For now PrecisionX don't have support for 64bit games.


----------



## z0ki

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> Nothing special.
> 
> -Install afterburner and deactivate option for voltage control.
> -Install PrecisionX but deactivate autostart
> -Go in PrecisionX folder(Bundle/EVGA Voltage Tuner) and create a desktop link for EVGAVoltageTuner.exe
> -Use and set afterburner + Statistics Server and remember to open and set Evga Voltage Tuner before launching a game with OC profile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can use Nvidia inspector also but I prefer this method






For now PrecisionX don't have support for 64bit games.

Thank you kindly sir! I'll try this in the morning.. So just to confirm you always need to open voltage tuner before launching a game? The manual voltage isn't set indefinitely?


----------



## tigertank79

Evga Voltage Tuner return to default voltage when you reboot or restart your pc. I set 1,212V + afterburner OC profile when I play, for all rest(movies, photo editing,, ecc...) I leave to default


----------



## vulpecula

Just picked up 3 of these to replace my 3 GTX 580's! Can't wait!


----------



## VindalooJim

I had a 780Ti classy but I had loose fins on the heatsink which rattled loudly once then fans hit 60%- apparantly it's a fairly common issue with the ACX coolers, even Jacob from EVGA said to me that it is a known issue by EVGA.
I sent it back to my retailer for a refund, anxious that a replacement Classy would have the same issue. After deciding that I didn't _really_ need the added advantages the classy brings, I have been looking at getting the MSi 780Ti Gaming Twin Frozr- I have read reviews that this is an extremely quiet and cooler which is what I am looking for, however I have never had an MSI GPU before, I have always stuck with EVGA or SAPPHIRE for AMD. Are MSi Twin Frozr graphics cards good?

Which is better between the Twin Frozr, Windforce 3x or Direct CU II in terms of quietness and temps?

P.S I have a 780Ti Classy backplate for sale


----------



## Sosab123

Is there something wrong with my Ti? When I play games with vsync on its not using 100% gPU. It usually hovers around 70 to 75 percent. I don't have many intensive games but I never saw my old card act like this. (Gtx 470)


----------



## pharcycle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sosab123*
> 
> Is there something wrong with my Ti? When I play games with vsync on its not using 100% gPU. It usually hovers around 70 to 75 percent. I don't have many intensive games but I never saw my old card act like this. (Gtx 470)


That's the exact behaviour you should expect. VSync will limit your framerate to your monitor refresh (typically 60Hz) so if it were capable of doing 80Hz for example but limiting itself to 60Hz then it's only working at 75%


----------



## Sosab123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharcycle*
> 
> That's the exact behaviour you should expect. VSync will limit your framerate to your monitor refresh (typically 60Hz) so if it were capable of doing 80Hz for example but limiting itself to 60Hz then it's only working at 75%


Oh.. I thought it was handicapped for a moment. I'm getting constant fps, it just confused me when I realized it was doing it without using 100% utilization.


----------



## pharcycle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sosab123*
> 
> Oh.. I thought it was handicapped for a moment. I'm getting constant fps, it just confused me when I realized it was doing it without using 100% utilization.


Basically your GPU won't write the next frame into it's memory it has output the last one so if it can work faster than your refresh rate it will have to sit idle part of the time. If you disable vsync your card can go flat out but you'll get screen tearing


----------



## z0ki

I just realized i did a booboo... I deleted my stock BOIS for my 780 Ti Classy







wanted to keep it just in case i had to RMA but stupidly i deleted the folder it was in!

Am i able to get a stock one from somewhere for this card?


----------



## pharcycle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> I just realized i did a booboo... I deleted my stock BOIS for my 780 Ti Classy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanted to keep it just in case i had to RMA but stupidly i deleted the folder it was in!
> 
> Am i able to get a stock one from somewhere for this card?


one of these should do

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=NVIDIA&manufacturer=EVGA&model=GTX+780+Ti&interface=&memType=&memSize=


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharcycle*
> 
> one of these should do
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=NVIDIA&manufacturer=EVGA&model=GTX+780+Ti&interface=&memType=&memSize=


Ah great! Thanks mate +rep given

Just want to be safe just in case the worst case scenario arises


----------



## pharcycle

I think EVGA are quite lenient anyway... they certainly don't mind if you fry a card by overclocking so long as you stay within the limits set by their tools... which is nice!

you could also try using Recuva if it was only recently deleted


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sosab123*
> 
> Oh.. I thought it was handicapped for a moment. I'm getting constant fps, it just confused me when I realized it was doing it without using 100% utilization.


V-sync is the handicap.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> V-sync is the handicap.


Would that explain why some games do not utilize the overclock but stick to 1084mhz instead of 1300mhz?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Would that explain why some games do not utilize the overclock but stick to 1084mhz instead of 1300mhz?


Exactly. If the game would be capable of 90 fps but was being limited to 60 fps, the clock and gpu usage would drop accordingly.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Exactly. If the game would be capable of 90 fps but was being limited to 60 fps, the clock and gpu usage would drop accordingly.


But if you were to run 120fps on a 120hz monitor then it would certainly utilize the overclock? Of course depending how demanding the game actually is

Makes sense


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> But if you were to run 120fps on a 120hz monitor then it would certainly utilize the overclock? Of course depending how demanding the game actually is
> 
> Makes sense


V-sync can dictate downclocking, it can also happen when the engine just doesn't need the power. Example being lots of UE3 titles on modern hardware. You can always tweak the base clock in the bios to overcome this in older titles. Though the power really shouldn't be needed, so no point in trying to push it.


----------



## StreekG

780 Ti Ghz edition signing in. Retired from 680L SLI


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> I had a 780Ti classy but I had loose fins on the heatsink which rattled loudly once then fans hit 60%- apparently it's a fairly common issue with the ACX coolers- Jacob from EVGA said to me that it is a known issue by EVGA.
> 
> I sent it back to my retailer for a refund, anxious that a replacement Classy would have the same issue. After deciding that I didn't _really_ need the added advantages the classy brings, I have been looking at getting the MSi 780Ti Gaming Twin Frozr- I have read reviews that this is an extremely quiet and cooler which is what I am looking for, however I have never had an MSI GPU before, I have always stuck with EVGA or SAPPHIRE for AMD.
> 
> Are MSi Twin Frozr graphics cards good?
> 
> Which is better between the Twin Frozr, Windforce 3x or Direct CU II in terms of quietness and temps?
> 
> Or should I try my chances again with another Classy? (I don't intend to OC the nuts off of it)


Anyone...


----------



## Magical Eskimo

I'd say give the classy another try. EVGA cards are generally excellent


----------



## VindalooJim

Anymore opinions?









EVGA cards are generally excellent, I've had 7 of them, all problem free, however, they have all been reference cards. My first non ref card- the 780Ti Classy had loose heatsink fins, a common issue with the ACX cooler apparently and is known about to EVGA according to Jacob. Hence the reason I had to send it back.

I am dubious as to whether the next Classy I buy will have the same issues or not. The MSI 780Ti Gaming looks like like a really good card for £100 less, and is extremely quiet and cool with the tried and test Twin Frozr cooler. I've never had an MSI card before, however.


----------



## Silent Scone

Who needs more than 1.212v anyway?









Just clocked this run at 1375 core / 1900 mem on my EVGA SC Reference card (water)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Anymore opinions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA cards are generally excellent, I've had 7 of them, all problem free, however, they have all been reference cards. My first non ref card- the 780Ti Classy had loose heatsink fins, a common issue with the ACX cooler apparently and is known about to EVGA according to Jacob. Hence the reason I had to send it back.
> 
> I am dubious as to whether the next Classy I buy will have the same issues or not. The MSI 780Ti Gaming looks like like a really good card for £100 less, and is extremely quiet and cool with the tried and test Twin Frozr cooler. I've never had an MSI card before, however.


Down grade? NO!








Loose your furureproof voltage support? Really?
Classified all the way!








If you are really bothered by the rattling just go WATER and OC that card! 1,500V FTW!








Just read my article on Maxwell and Volta:

_"Maxwell and Denver are part of the Parker SoC made for Tegras in late 2014, you will see denver in GPUs only with Volta in 2015!
(IMO, you will only see Maxwell with Denver on nvidias cards IF AMD pulls something BIG with Mantle!)
See, unified virtual memory is important for devices integrating a GPU and a CPU onto the same package!
For NVIDIA their Parker SoC will be based on Maxwell for the GPU and Denver for the CPU, so this looks to be a feature specifically setup for Parker and Parker-like products, where NVIDIA can offer their own CPU integrated with a Maxwell GPU.
But as you know these "road maps" can be changed on the fly accordingly to "their" specific needs!








And yes, Volta will need to be in 16nm due to the heat the stacked DRAM will produce, the chip has to be TDP restricted, then memory cooling will be a must for us OC´ers! thumb.gif
Just google "Micron's Hybrid Memory Cube" and "RRAM" and drool a little on the upcoming (next 2/3 years) GPU side memory goodness!"_

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## raveya

I,m running my gigabyte gtx 780 it ghz @ 1285 boost with gpu + 50

Should I up voltage with 25mv to get up to 100? How much mv is safe to
Use?

Adding mem up 200 causes artifacts.

Anyone here achieving good clocks on the gigabyte? My 3d mark score is 18k with 2 of these gpus with [email protected] Seems good I guess


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raveya*
> 
> I,m running my gigabyte gtx 780 it ghz @ 1285 boost with gpu + 50
> 
> Should I up voltage with 25mv to get up to 100? How much mv is safe to
> Use?
> 
> Adding mem up 200 causes artifacts.
> 
> Anyone here achieving good clocks on the gigabyte? My 3d mark score is 18k with 2 of these gpus with [email protected] Seems good I guess


You should be fine running the card @ the max stock bios voltage, just crank your fan speeds.


----------



## Goros

Just replaced my 580 lightning xtreme's with two 780ti gaming. Running 5760x1080.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## raveya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> You should be fine running the card @ the max stock bios voltage, just crank your fan speeds.


what about adding 32MV to voltage in order to get more GPU speed? or is it risky?


----------



## AndrewB2010

It's been ages since i've posted. But I recently decided to build a desktop after a 6 year hiatus. Anyway I am really torn right now on which video card to buy. I like the CS/Reliability of EVGA which makes me want to buy a 780ti classy but for $100 less I can get the MSI gaming. I was just about to purchase the gaming this morning when I started reading tons of posts about their fans leaking oil and malfunctioning which was a major red flag. I will eventually watercool my entire system so i can overvolt but not right away. Any suggestions? The gigabyte GHZ edition looks nice too but I was also reading that their overclock potential is minimal and some people were experiencing artifact and hangups?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raveya*
> 
> what about adding 32MV to voltage in order to get more GPU speed? or is it risky?


That is what I mean. You should be fine running the bios w/ the extra voltage that is allowed, just turn your fan curve up a bit. I would personally set the voltage & power target to max.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewB2010*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> It's been ages since i've posted. But I recently decided to build a desktop after a 6 year hiatus. Anyway I am really torn right now on which video card to buy. I like the CS/Reliability of EVGA which makes me want to buy a 780ti classy but for $100 less I can get the MSI gaming. I was just about to purchase the gaming this morning when I started reading tons of posts about their fans leaking oil and malfunctioning which was a major red flag. I will eventually watercool my entire system so i can overvolt but not right away. Any suggestions? The gigabyte GHZ edition looks nice too but I was also reading that their overclock potential is minimal and some people were experiencing artifact and hangups?


neither the MSI or Gigabyte card will allow overvoltage beyond 1.212, unless you bust out a soldering iron. The classified will do 1.5V.


----------



## AndrewB2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That is what I mean. You should be fine running the bios w/ the extra voltage that is allowed, just turn your fan curve up a bit. I would personally set the voltage & power target to max.
> neither the MSI or Gigabyte card will allow overvoltage beyond 1.212, unless you bust out a soldering iron. The classified will do 1.5V.


Ok classy it is! If I wanted to run SLI and overvolt will a 1000 watt psu be sufficient? ill be running a 4770K

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171078


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewB2010*
> 
> Ok classy it is! If I wanted to run SLI and overvolt will a 1000 watt psu be sufficient? ill be running a 4770K
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171078


It should suffice for medium OC... GK110 really starts to suck power over 1.35v.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewB2010*
> 
> Ok classy it is! If I wanted to run SLI and overvolt will a 1000 watt psu be sufficient? ill be running a 4770K
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171078


1000 watts should let you go nuts with OC and overvolting

How far you can push them i cant say

If you want more room for there is a Cooler Master V1200 on the way should be out soon


----------



## skupples

@Shilka I can speak from experience that shutting down a single rail 1000W PSU with 2x GK110's and a high OCd 4 core i7 is pretty easy. So it just depends on how far he wants to push it, and what kinda games/benching he plans to play/do. It is definitely enough power for medium levels of OC.

GK110 gets up to 400 watts ~1300+ mhz ~1.3V... @least Titans do, i don't see why classis would be much different, might take slightly higher clocks to get to that point since B1 revision is slightly more efficient.


----------



## AndrewB2010

A part of me would like to push it to the max but another part just wants stable OC for daily use. I really like EVGA but im still finding it hard to spend the extra money on the classy. Im wondering if it would just be smarter to buy the gaming or evga SC and use the money saved and put it toward water cooling. I know water cooling is mainly used to maximize OC but i also like it for the aesthetics. My other fear is spending the extra cash on a classy and getting a crappy card thats difficult to OC.


----------



## Ajay57

I think most of the guy's on this thread would say EVGA has the best RMA and customer service when you really need it!!

So paying that little bit extra is kinda worth it would you not think so???

Plus i find there cards more robust than others, i have had quite a few here and never a problem.

AJ.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajay57*
> 
> I think most of the guy's on this thread would say EVGA has the best RMA and customer service when you really need it!!
> 
> So paying that little bit extra is kinda worth it would you not think so???
> 
> Plus i find there cards more robust than others, i have had quite a few here and never a problem.
> 
> AJ.


EVGA FTW! Best company i have worked with as a customer and as a business partner!







( I'm not being paid to advertise EVGA, im just stating FACTS!)








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewB2010*
> 
> A part of me would like to push it to the max but another part just wants stable OC for daily use. I really like EVGA but im still finding it hard to spend the extra money on the classy. Im wondering if it would just be smarter to buy the gaming or evga SC and use the money saved and put it toward water cooling. I know water cooling is mainly used to maximize OC but i also like it for the aesthetics. My other fear is spending the extra cash on a classy and getting a crappy card thats difficult to OC.


CLASSIFIEDS all the way!







Did you read my post?: http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/8700_100#post_21951113










Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharcycle*
> 
> roughly what should you expect OCing wise from a reference 780ti on air and on water?
> 
> I know I could find this out myself but I'm sure most of you guys will know!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewB2010*
> 
> A part of me would like to push it to the max but another part just wants stable OC for daily use. I really like EVGA but im still finding it hard to spend the extra money on the classy. Im wondering if it would just be smarter to buy the gaming or evga SC and use the money saved and put it toward water cooling. I know water cooling is mainly used to maximize OC but i also like it for the aesthetics. My other fear is spending the extra cash on a classy and getting a crappy card thats difficult to OC.


I have an absolutely horrible Classified TiC. I still can hit 1350 under water at 1.35 volts for everything but FarCry 3. FarCry 3 is stable at 1.31 volts at 1306 Mhz. This is on a core that does a couple bins over 1200 Mhz at 1.212 volts.

Even if you get a poor card, you will be at or over 1300 if you water cool, I haven't read of a single one which hasn't. If you don't water cool, the Classified loses a whole lot of it's appeal. It needs voltage and runs rather hot, so it doesn't do so well on air for some. I would not get this card if I planned on air cooling it.


----------



## z0ki

I've got my classy on air atm 1.212v running at 1280mhz doesn't go above 75c under full load room ambient temperature around 30.8c when i did the OC, fan curve is at 70% so not too bad. Didn't want to
Go any higher as on air I like to keep it below 75c I think I may have a decent card. I've not done the memory yet


----------



## StreekG

Hey guys, looking at skynet bios, do i use his Gigabyte 780 Ti one for my non reference Ghz edition??


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Hello guys! Got my Gigabyte GTX 780 Ti WF3. didn't test it in depth but it is a huge upgrade over my old 7950 even when the latter was clocked @ 1150/1575. Skyrim + ENB the fps went almost double. Definitely worth it, was slightly worried about my ancient i7 870 @ 4.0 GHz to hugely bottleneck the card, but the performance increase was above my expectations.
Did not OC yet, But it looks like I got a dud . ASIC quality is only 69% which is one of the lowest I've seen. I am downloading EVGA PrecisionX to see how well this sucker will overclock







.
Also how many revisions are there for GK110? It says B1.

Edit : Highest stable Valley overclock is 1200 MHz , memory is causing a lot of trouble. looks like it won't OC at all even though it is Hynix.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Hello guys! Got my Gigabyte GTX 780 Ti WF3. didn't test it in depth but it is a huge upgrade over my old 7950 even when the latter was clocked @ 1150/1575. Skyrim + ENB the fps went almost double. Definitely worth it, was slightly worried about my ancient i7 870 @ 4.0 GHz to hugely bottleneck the card, but the performance increase was above my expectations.
> Did not OC yet, But it looks like I got a dud . ASIC quality is only 69% which is one of the lowest I've seen. I am downloading EVGA PrecisionX to see how well this sucker will overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Also how many revisions are there for GK110? It says B1.
> 
> Edit : Highest stable Valley overclock is 1200 MHz , memory is causing a lot of trouble. looks like it won't OC at all even though it is Hynix.


780 Ti are all B1 step chips.

Download Skyn3t's bios for that card and unlock 1.212v. You'll probably top out at 1240-1250 mhz which would be about average IMO.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> I've got my classy on air atm 1.212v running at 1280mhz doesn't go above 75c under full load room ambient temperature around 30.8c when i did the OC, fan curve is at 70% so not too bad. Didn't want to
> Go any higher as on air I like to keep it below 75c I think I may have a decent card. I've not done the memory yet


Good job. Don't worry about the memory too much though. With it already at 7000 mhz, there usually isn't too much more to be had.


----------



## fishingfanatic

Well I got my memory to 7828 but found it ran best @ 1202/7606.

Actually had quite a swing from 3DMark to 3DMark 11. I actually ran Cloud Gate @ 1310 without crashing.

Still haven't ventured into the bios flashing.

All on air btw, and KPE 780 ti.


If I can find that screen shot I'll post it.

FF


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Looks like I got a bad card, it shows artifacts (Green flickering) during 3DMark11 runs even on stock clocks. I've googled it and found this a very common issue with this specific version (780 Ti GHz Edition). RMA time...


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Looks like I got a bad card, it shows artifacts (Green flickering) during 3DMark11 runs even on stock clocks. I've googled it and found this a very common issue with this specific version (780 Ti GHz Edition). RMA time...


I'm hearing of so many problems with those Ti Ghz edition cards.

Has to be Gigabytes fault, nobody else is having these issues.

Seems like the stock clocks they picked should have had higher voltage to match.

I'd be tempted to either switch cards or try a custom bios to allow more voltage. The replacement card might be the same thing.


----------



## osarion

The first 780 Ti I bought was GHz edition. Metro LL and a few other games kept crashing so I sent it back to the egg for a refund and bought the Evga Classy instead and have had zero crashes since and I'm at higher clocks than the Ghz.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I'm hearing of so many problems with those Ti Ghz edition cards.
> 
> Has to be Gigabytes fault, nobody else is having these issues.
> 
> Seems like the stock clocks they picked should have had higher voltage to match.
> 
> I'd be tempted to either switch cards or try a custom bios to allow more voltage. The replacement card might be the same thing.


The website I am dealing agreed for a replacement to another brand. I've chosen EVGA SC ACX model. Hope this one is better. looks like Gigabyte didn't put much time on testing their cards unfortunately. I decided to go with them because my old 7950 WF3 was amazing, guess I was wrong.
I liked the stock clock, if it was stable though.. 1150 MHz was a very a solid stock clock, also it was very constant, even on demanding situations, rarely throttles.


----------



## MK3Steve

Hey Guys . I am using a Gtx 780 Ti Windforce 3x and want to get more Voltz on that Card . I succesfully flashed the Skyn3t Bios with no Problems . Now here is my Problem . I am stuck @ 1.065 Volts on 3D Applikation . Sadly cranking up the Volts @ MSI AB doesent affect the Volts . Maybee any of you guys can help me with the next Step to get my Volts up .

Best Regards Steve







.


----------



## Ajay57

I would have humbly said to go with the 2 x EVGA GTX 780 TI SUPERCLOCKED ones i have here!

Even they are Reference models with a bit of OC they still work and perform well, and other members will tell you most Ref models overclock nearly the same as the more Expensive models.

1, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487001

This is my model i use here in SLI works great and has gained many points on the HWbot, with the correct Bios they would do even more!

That is you use the SKYNET BIOS up Grade as well.

Regards,

AJ.


----------



## edgain

Hi guys, I know that this might be a bit off topic since most of you are overclocking your 780´s but it´s something thats driving me nuts. For now I´m just testing performance in games like battlefield 4 and tomb raider and have noticed ingame that gpu wont peg at 99% gpu usage and cpu (i7 3770k oc 4.4ghz) stays at 40-50% load at most, nevertheless I get crazy high framerates with just some occasional dips into 50-60fps. The gpu pegging part is what frustrates me dipping up and down from 99% to 60-70% then going back up again the coming down etc... but fps are good.
Is it something that should worry me? Heaven and valley peg the gpu 99% and scores seem in accordance to the 780Ti model benchmarks.
Appreciate any info and thanks.
I have the asus model with 954 core clock and 1020 boost.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edgain*
> 
> Hi guys, I know that this might be a bit off topic since most of you are overclocking your 780´s but it´s something thats driving me nuts. For now I´m just testing performance in games like battlefield 4 and tomb raider and have noticed ingame that gpu wont peg at 99% gpu usage and cpu (i7 3770k oc 4.4ghz) stays at 40-50% load at most, nevertheless I get crazy high framerates with just some occasional dips into 50-60fps. The gpu pegging part is what frustrates me dipping up and down from 99% to 60-70% then going back up again the coming down etc... but fps are good.
> Is it something that should worry me? Heaven and valley peg the gpu 99% and scores seem in accordance to the 780Ti model benchmarks.
> Appreciate any info and thanks.
> I have the asus model with 954 core clock and 1020 boost.


Heaven and Valley are bench tests. They are purposefully designed to have enough going on so GPU usage is maxed out.

Games on the other hand do not. For example, Metro LL. The benchmark runs at 99% but in game you see 99% here and there but the majority is spent at less.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Looks like I got a bad card, it shows artifacts (Green flickering) during 3DMark11 runs even on stock clocks. I've googled it and found this a very common issue with this specific version (780 Ti GHz Edition). RMA time...


I would try increasing the voltage & power target before chalking it up to a bad card. Those things are clocked pretty high, they may just need more juice, specially if they are boosting past that 1150mhz baseclock.


----------



## edgain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Heaven and Valley are bench tests. They are purposefully designed to have enough going on so GPU usage is maxed out.
> 
> Games on the other hand do not. For example, Metro LL. The benchmark runs at 99% but in game you see 99% here and there but the majority is spent at less.


Ok, so let me put it into perspective with the following (for games obviously):
1. Cpu load average (say 40-50%)+ gpu load (max, 99%)+ good framerates= optimal computer usage right?
2. Cpu load quite high (80-90%)+ gpu load (low 60-70%) + low framerates= posible bottlenecking right?
3. My case cpu load (médium) + gpu load (medium/high) + good framerates/ occasional hiccups= too much power for the games Im playing, poorly coded games?

Is it ok? Should I just enjoy my games?
Once again thanks for any answers.


----------



## uglykidmoe

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/rowk/media/computer/100_6362_zpsc3c792d9.jpg.html

no water

no problem


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I would try increasing the voltage & power target before chalking it up to a bad card. Those things are clocked pretty high, they may just need more juice, specially if they are boosting past that 1150mhz baseclock.


Tried upping the voltage but that didn't do anything, neither using Precision X or Afterburner. It is supposed to work flawlessly 100% out of the box though, otherwise it is considered officially a defective card.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Tried upping the voltage but that didn't do anything, neither using Precision X or Afterburner. It is supposed to work flawlessly 100% out of the box though, otherwise it is considered officially a defective card.


that is true. Send it back & get a classi.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edgain*
> 
> Ok, so let me put it into perspective with the following (for games obviously):
> 1. Cpu load average (say 40-50%)+ gpu load (max, 99%)+ good framerates= optimal computer usage right?
> 2. Cpu load quite high (80-90%)+ gpu load (low 60-70%) + low framerates= posible bottlenecking right?
> 3. My case cpu load (médium) + gpu load (medium/high) + good framerates/ occasional hiccups= too much power for the games Im playing, poorly coded games?
> 
> Is it ok? Should I just enjoy my games?
> Once again thanks for any answers.


#1 is a gpu bottleneck.
#2 is a cpu bottleneck.
#3 is what most people with a good cpu and gpu experience.

So yes, just enjoy your games. LOL.


----------



## edgain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> #1 is a gpu bottleneck.
> #2 is a cpu bottleneck.
> #3 is what most people with a good cpu and gpu experience.
> 
> So yes, just enjoy your games. LOL.


Ok, will do. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> Hey Guys . I am using a Gtx 780 Ti Windforce 3x and want to get more Voltz on that Card . I succesfully flashed the Skyn3t Bios with no Problems . Now here is my Problem . I am stuck @ 1.065 Volts on 3D Applikation . Sadly cranking up the Volts @ MSI AB doesent affect the Volts . Maybee any of you guys can help me with the next Step to get my Volts up .
> 
> Best Regards Steve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Re install drivers and/or Oc utilities! Its recommended after flashing if you find issues like that!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## MK3Steve

Thanks for your advice but i reinstalled everything already ,but maybee i did something wrong .... What would be the correct order to do all this ?

Maybee like that :

Step #1 : install Skynet Bios
Step #2 : reboot after Bios flash ?
Step #3 : deinstallation of MSI AB
Step #4 : deinstallation of Nvidia Display Drivers
Step #5 : reboot
Step #6 : installation of Nvidia Display Drivers
Step #7 : installation of Nvidia Display Drivers

Done !?


----------



## funkyslayer

Hi i will be getting a nvidia card for the first time and i want to know wich of these 2 cards would be best







i can not get any other cards at the moment.
Msi gtx 780ti gaming or EVGA GTX 780ti sc ACX.
I will be gaming and overclocking, and will be paired with 4670k or 4770k and gd-65 gaming and 2133memory.
This will all be done on air accept for cpu will have a h110 and also overclocked.
Will i see a good performance gain from amd 955, 1600mem and radeon 6870 dcu2.
Will this rig last me a while? Already have ssd's and corsair AX 760.


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkyslayer*
> 
> Hi i will be getting a nvidia card for the first time and i want to know wich of these 2 cards would be best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can not get any other cards at the moment.
> Msi gtx 780ti gaming or EVGA GTX 780ti sc ACX.
> I will be gaming and overclocking, and will be paired with 4670k or 4770k and gd-65 gaming and 2133memory.
> This will all be done on air accept for cpu will have a h110 and also overclocked.
> Will i see a good performance gain from amd 955, 1600mem and radeon 6870 dcu2.
> Will this rig last me a while? Already have ssd's and corsair AX 760.


Go for the Evga . Since your planing to stay on air on gpu you wont be able to archieve that mega overclock ( 1300+ Mhz on Core ) at least if you wanna maintain acceptable noise levels . Since Temperatures will become a limiting factor when you raise the core voltage´s when you wanna go 1300 Mhz + watercooling the GPU will be a must . But you will usually able to get a nice overclock already with air cooling on the GTX 780 Ti from 1150 up to 1200 Mhz or something like that with the Boost if youre fine with the increasing fan noise . And that will be a absolout beast for Gaming . The Overclocking from 1200 Mhz Upwards is only for the real freaks if you ask me and not realy needed .


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

May latest & highest score with reference card



3DMark 11 P : http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8116412

3DMark 11 X : http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8116380

3DMark 11 E : http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8116591

3DMark FireStrike P : http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1875947

3DMark FireStrike X : http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2681708

3DMark Cloud Gate : http://www.3dmark.com/cg/1535288

3DMark Ice Storm P : http://www.3dmark.com/is/1711977

3DMark Ice Storm X : http://www.3dmark.com/is/1712412

I'm able to run @ 1286Mhz - 7800 (not game, just for tests)

also some test are in now Hall Of Fame


----------



## funkyslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> Go for the Evga . Since your planing to stay on air on gpu you wont be able to archieve that mega overclock ( 1300+ Mhz on Core ) at least if you wanna maintain acceptable noise levels . Since Temperatures will become a limiting factor when you raise the core voltage´s when you wanna go 1300 Mhz + watercooling the GPU will be a must . But you will usually able to get a nice overclock already with air cooling on the GTX 780 Ti from 1150 up to 1200 Mhz or something like that with the Boost if youre fine with the increasing fan noise . And that will be a absolout beast for Gaming . The Overclocking from 1200 Mhz Upwards is only for the real freaks if you ask me and not realy needed .


Ok well noise is what i dont want alot of since rest of my rig is going for as silent as possible. How far are people here on the forum usally able to push these cards with acceptable noise levels? Can i expekt both cards to do 1200? Or is that to ambitious considering luck of the draw with silicone lottery?


----------



## MK3Steve

You got it right . Basically you can´t expect anything since its all about luck . But well 1100 Mhz Boost on the 780 Ti should be able with most cards , but again i cant stress this enougth its all luck . There are also cards wich even dont need Voltage Tweaks for 1300 Mhz . But those ones are realy rare golden samples







.


----------



## Pandora's Box

So I have 2 Arctic Cooling Xtreme IV's coming in tomorrow. Can't wait


----------



## StreekG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> The website I am dealing agreed for a replacement to another brand. I've chosen EVGA SC ACX model. Hope this one is better. looks like Gigabyte didn't put much time on testing their cards unfortunately. I decided to go with them because my old 7950 WF3 was amazing, guess I was wrong.
> I liked the stock clock, if it was stable though.. 1150 MHz was a very a solid stock clock, also it was very constant, even on demanding situations, rarely throttles.


Mine has been fine at stock clocks, through 3D mark runs and been playing Titanfall. I will be overclocking tonight to see what i can get out of the card. Do i use the 780ti Skynet Bios? As my card isn't a reference model being the Ghz edition


----------



## MK3Steve

Wow, that thing looks bonkers .


----------



## funkyslayer

What are the most volts i can put through these cards on air?
MSI GTX 780ti gaming
EVGA GTX 780ti sc ACX
sorry for all the newbie questions


----------



## skupples

I wouldn't go over 1.238, modded bios will allow 1.212.


----------



## funkyslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I wouldn't go over 1.238, modded bios will allow 1.212.


Ok so if i dont mod bios wilm i be able to run my stock bios max volts? Is that 1.200 then?
Is it other good benefits of modding bios? Or just voltage gain?


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

_ASIC Quality_


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> Thanks for your advice but i reinstalled everything already ,but maybee i did something wrong .... What would be the correct order to do all this ?
> 
> Maybee like that :
> 
> Step #1 : install Skynet Bios
> Step #2 : reboot after Bios flash ?
> Step #3 : deinstallation of MSI AB
> Step #4 : deinstallation of Nvidia Display Drivers
> Step #5 : reboot
> Step #6 : installation of Nvidia Display Drivers
> Step #7 : installation of Nvidia Display Drivers
> 
> Done !?


Yap! But use PrecisionX. not AB!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## mercinator16

MSI gaming seems to be a dud, wont overclock well at all. I can only reach 1187 stable. Should have went with EVGA and got the classified









Having issues with this mobo too, im just having all round bad luck with this new build.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercinator16*
> 
> MSI gaming seems to be a dud, wont overclock well at all. I can only reach 1187 stable. Should have went with EVGA and got the classified
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having issues with this mobo too, im just having all round bad luck with this new build.


Classy max stable 1150 here







chill out and enjoy your card


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Classy max stable 1150 here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chill out and enjoy your card


Didn't you hear? Anything below 1300mhz 24/7 in all games is a dud.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Didn't you hear? Anything below 1300mhz 24/7 in all games is a dud.


At 1.05v I heard. Teach me to enthusiast better?


----------



## mercinator16

Not only that, the fan lubricant is leaking out of the card and being sprayed around the case. Im gonna rma regardless.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercinator16*
> 
> Not only that, the fan lubricant is leaking out of the card and being sprayed around the case. Im gonna rma regardless.


damn well better. That is 100% unacceptable. Get your money back & get an EVGA product.

The only worth while vendor of GK110 seems to be EVGA this time around.


----------



## z0ki

I'm noticing a issue with my 780ti classy that's a very very random issue, where my monitor will lose signal turn off then back on. Happens mainly in games and just 10 minutes ago in iRacing and you can imagine how bad that situation is when you're racing lol.

I'm using a dvi-D cable thinking I may buy a display port cable instead for my 120hz monitor, been meaning to for a while now so it gives me an excuse to do it now. But what are the chances if the dvi D port is stuffed could the others be too?


----------



## bigtonyman1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> I'm noticing a issue with my 780ti classy that's a very very random issue, where my monitor will lose signal turn off then back on. Happens mainly in games and just 10 minutes ago in iRacing and you can imagine how bad that situation is when you're racing lol.
> 
> I'm using a dvi-D cable thinking I may buy a display port cable instead for my 120hz monitor, been meaning to for a while now so it gives me an excuse to do it now. But what are the chances if the dvi D port is stuffed could the others be too?


could be a faulty DVI cable and not the ports themselves.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkyslayer*
> 
> Hi i will be getting a nvidia card for the first time and i want to know wich of these 2 cards would be best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can not get any other cards at the moment.
> Msi gtx 780ti gaming or EVGA GTX 780ti sc ACX.
> I will be gaming and overclocking, and will be paired with 4670k or 4770k and gd-65 gaming and 2133memory.
> This will all be done on air accept for cpu will have a h110 and also overclocked.
> Will i see a good performance gain from amd 955, 1600mem and radeon 6870 dcu2.
> Will this rig last me a while? Already have ssd's and corsair AX 760.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkyslayer*
> 
> Ok well noise is what i dont want alot of since rest of my rig is going for as silent as possible.


Personally as you're staying on air, I would get the MSi 780Ti Gaming- it is the quietest 780Ti cooler on the market AFAIK. It is definitely quieter than the ACX cooler.

Links:

MSI 780Ti Gaming Twin Frozr
EVGA 780Ti SC ACX

And to answer your last question- You will will see a very nice increase in performance!


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercinator16*
> 
> Not only that, the fan lubricant is leaking out of the card and being sprayed around the case. Im gonna rma regardless.


Yikes. I've never heard anything like that happening before- totally unacceptable. Hope you get it all sorted, I can feel your pain, my build hasn't been a breeze neither.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StreekG*
> 
> Mine has been fine at stock clocks, through 3D mark runs and been playing Titanfall. I will be overclocking tonight to see what i can get out of the card. Do i use the 780ti Skynet Bios? As my card isn't a reference model being the Ghz edition


Sorry dude but can't help you







I only tested the card with the default BIOS. didn't try Skyn3t bios on it.


----------



## Kold

I don't think that GHz edition is a custom PCB.


----------



## mercinator16

The card seems like its dying on me







First the Fans are leaking lubricant, now a high pitched whine comes from the area that the video card is in that I originally thought it was from the mobo, but now im not so sure, also around the same time the whine starts, all of my usb devices start going nuts, i'm also noticing stutters in games that it didn't happen in before.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercinator16*
> 
> The card seems like its dying on me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First the Fans are leaking lubricant, now a high pitched whine comes from the area that the video card is in that I originally thought it was from the mobo, but now im not so sure, also around the same time the whine starts, all of my usb devices start going nuts, i'm also noticing stutters in games that it didn't happen in before.


What model is the card (did briefly look back but couldn't spot it)? The whining is coil whine. If you are using a split PCI-E cable try using two seperate ones for power. However, especially new, all reference design 780tis do it. You should hear what it sounds like when you can't hear the fan on water







.


----------



## Redeemer

How many of you are totally stable @ 1300mhz and beyond? BF4, Valley, Heaven, etc no crashing??


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redeemer*
> 
> How many of you are totally stable @ 1300mhz and beyond? BF4, Valley, Heaven, etc no crashing??


Not here. ~1285 or so max stable, although I can pass a benchmark at more than 1300. I only game at 1220 or so.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redeemer*
> 
> How many of you are totally stable @ 1300mhz and beyond? BF4, Valley, Heaven, etc no crashing??


One of my three cards can do 1375 core and 1900 mem. For gaming 1340 is totally stable.

It's all about temps with the Ti. They love the cold. If you can keep it at or below 35c they will thank you for it.


----------



## mercinator16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> What model is the card (did briefly look back but couldn't spot it)? The whining is coil whine. If you are using a split PCI-E cable try using two seperate ones for power. However, especially new, all reference design 780tis do it. You should hear what it sounds like when you can't hear the fan on water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


MSI Gaming, I tried using two pcie cables instead of one like you said, it didnt do anything for the coil whine. Is there supposed to be coil whine even when youre not gaming?


----------



## Silent Scone

Definitely not when not gaming. If it's doing it whilst in 2D clocks that either spells that it's not the card, or it's somehow defective.

It's normally when the card is rendering silly FPS, like during loading screens and the like. On water with the side panel off I can hear mine quite clearly when benching or when games aren't fps limited but it doesn't bother me. It's not a fault, and it won't effect performance, some custom pcb cards might be better shielded that's all.

I've heard a few people over on other forums with MSI cards having fan issues. Can only suggest you RMA it for that though!


----------



## mercinator16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Definitely not when not gaming. If it's doing it whilst in 2D clocks that either spells that it's not the card, or it's somehow defective.
> 
> It's normally when the card is rendering silly FPS, like during loading screens and the like. On water with the side panel off I can hear mine quite clearly when benching or when games aren't fps limited but it doesn't bother me. It's not a fault, and it won't effect performance, some custom pcb cards might be better shielded that's all.
> 
> I've heard a few people over on other forums with MSI cards having fan issues. Can only suggest you RMA it for that though!


well I have gsync so the highest i go in fps is 143, unless you count that as ridiculously high, but I get coil whine in crysis 3 also and im floating around 60 fps. I also noticed a screeching sound when ever I run Nvidia control panel.

I just did the rma for tigerdirect, I just gotta send it out on thursday. Then ill pick up a classy, and see if that solves the issue with the whine. If not then im gonna have to RMA the mobo too.


----------



## Silent Scone

I'd imagine there's considerably less whine on a Classy









Doesn't bother me though. @ 1375 core I've come agonisingly close to a few people with Classifieds in benchmarks, but unfortunately being voltage locked, I'm falling short







.

Classified is definitely the way to go, especially if you want impressive bench scores


----------



## VindalooJim

Certain combinations of graphics cards and power supplies give different levels of coil whine so you may find a Classy gives you less coil whine or none at all, or you may find you get more.

Good luck with your RMA!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> I'm noticing a issue with my 780ti classy that's a very very random issue, where my monitor will lose signal turn off then back on. Happens mainly in games and just 10 minutes ago in iRacing and you can imagine how bad that situation is when you're racing lol.
> 
> I'm using a dvi-D cable thinking I may buy a display port cable instead for my 120hz monitor, been meaning to for a while now so it gives me an excuse to do it now. But what are the chances if the dvi D port is stuffed could the others be too?


Very annoying indeed! I have had that issue with 332 drivers, in one of my monitors, now with 335 its gone!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> I don't think that GHz edition is a custom PCB.


Both 780 GHZ and 780Ti GHZ are custom PCB's (almost the same PCB as a matter of fact discounting some extra capacitors) both have 8-phase synchronous buck converter NCP4208 plus an unidentified Richtek 2-phase analog PWM labelled 0T=FG V1D taking care of a stable current supply for the the memory!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercinator16*
> 
> The card seems like its dying on me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First the Fans are leaking lubricant, now a high pitched whine comes from the area that the video card is in that I originally thought it was from the mobo, but now im not so sure, also around the same time the whine starts, all of my usb devices start going nuts, i'm also noticing stutters in games that it didn't happen in before.


*RMA that card!* The sooner the faster you get the replacement and forget about those problems you didnt pay for and dont need the stress because of it!!!
That's what warranties are for!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> What model is the card (did briefly look back but couldn't spot it)? The whining is coil whine. If you are using a split PCI-E cable try using two seperate ones for power. However, especially new, all reference design 780tis do it. You should hear what it sounds like when you can't hear the fan on water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Look down for coil whine!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Certain combinations of graphics cards and power supplies give different levels of coil whine so you may find a Classy gives you less coil whine or none at all, or you may find you get more.
> 
> Good luck with your RMA!


Coil whine then, read a quote from one of my articles:

"Coil whine is mechanical resonance of the coil with the frequency of the signal passing through it. Physically, a coil is just loops of wire, sometimes with a core other than air. If the frequency of the signal is in resonance with the physical wires of the coil, the coil may vibrate.
There are many electrical parts/circuits which can cause whining noises, so don't just assume you are hearing coils. Annoying buzzing/electrical sound(s) are unlikely to eminate from a coil - you have something else making noise. Whining is caused by a part (or parts) physically vibrating.
Unto itself, voltage is not going to cause a whining sound. Voltage is electrical potential (actually, EMF); current through a device is dependent on the voltage across it. With a GPU, changing the voltage changes the operating frequency of various components within the chip and through the VRM sections, however something is probably in resonance with the signal!









Cheers all

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Silent Scone

Thanks for the explanation







. I just always refer to it as coil whine as it's often referred to as such. Never bothered me though as had many cards and some are just better than others







. As long as it clocks and isn't broken, don't fix it


----------



## VindalooJim

It's like calling CPi, DPi- it may not be correct but it's what most people know it as.


----------



## Silent Scone

My best reference card is very loud but I'm determined to hit 1400 core on it @ 1.212v







Just need to get it that little bit cooler. It can whine all it wants


----------



## yukkerz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> My best reference card is very loud but I'm determined to hit 1400 core on it @ 1.212v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just need to get it that little bit cooler. It can whine all it wants


I can't get my card over 1230 at 1.212v Sucks because it is water cooled.


----------



## Silent Scone

What sort of temps do you get? 40C seems to be the turning point in my experience in terms of possible clocks.


----------



## funkyslayer

Feedback on 780 ti classified in build with these components.
4770k
MSI GD65 gaming
Corsair vengance pro 2133mhz
Corsair H110
Corsair AX760 platinum
samsung 250gb ssd
Ssd 120gb (already own)

Should i go for cheaper gfx from evga or maybe hydrocopper?
will be doing some gaming and overclocking of cpu and gfx. The classified ti 150$ more where i live then the 780 ti sc acx.


----------



## VSG

Unless benching, go for the 780Ti ACX- not the SC version. It may be even cheaper and you can just overclock yourself easily. The SC versions are not binned so you are just paying for a factory overclock.


----------



## funkyslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Unless benching, go for the 780Ti ACX- not the SC version. It may be even cheaper and you can just overclock yourself easily. The SC versions are not binned so you are just paying for a factory overclock.


Actually the regular 780 ti acx is more expensive then both classified and sc acx vefsion here


----------



## VSG

That is so weird if the reference 780Ti costs more than the Classified version! Go for the SC ACX then


----------



## Silent Scone

Do I take it nothing transpired regarding unlocking more voltage on the Ti? Without hard modding I mean obviously. Did did Skyn3t have any joy with it?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Do I take it nothing transpired regarding unlocking more voltage on the Ti? Without hard modding I mean obviously. Did did Skyn3t have any joy with it?


Correct no software voltage control above 1.212v.

Had some one swearing they solved it but they failed.


----------



## AndrewB2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That is what I mean. You should be fine running the bios w/ the extra voltage that is allowed, just turn your fan curve up a bit. I would personally set the voltage & power target to max.
> neither the MSI or Gigabyte card will allow overvoltage beyond 1.212, unless you bust out a soldering iron. The classified will do 1.5V.


so does the classy go above 1.212v without hard mod?


----------



## funkyslayer

So should i get the 780 ti dual classified acx or 780 ti sc acx
If the 780 ti acx non superclocked is more expensive then both the previously named or go for one of the regular 780 non ti's?
And why?
And is there any other advantages to changing to skynet bios more then gaining some voltage?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewB2010*
> 
> so does the classy go above 1.212v without hard mod?


Yes, it can go up to 1.5V core via software and even higher via EVBot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkyslayer*
> 
> So should i get the 780 ti dual classified acx or 780 ti sc acx
> If the 780 ti acx non superclocked is more expensive then both the previously named or go for one of the regular 780 non ti's?
> And why?
> And is there any other advantages to changing to skynet bios more then gaining some voltage?


As we discussed, if the reference card on an ACX cooler is more expensive than the classified or SC versions then just forget it. If the SC ACX is $150 less than the Classified and you are running on air, get the SC ACX. The skyn3t BIOS will give you a higher power limit, remove boost and unlock 1.212 V on the SC ACX which is plenty for gaming.


----------



## Jimhans1

Where is a reference 780Ti MORE expensive than the Ti Classy? What retailer are you looking at? I can see them pricing the reference near or over the ACX depending on their wholesalers cost, but the classy?


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkyslayer*
> 
> So should i get the 780 ti dual classified acx or 780 ti sc acx
> If the 780 ti acx non superclocked is more expensive then both the previously named or go for one of the regular 780 non ti's?
> And why?
> And is there any other advantages to changing to skynet bios more then gaining some voltage?


The Main advantage of Skyn3t is that your card doesent drop in terms of Core Clock like the card will do when Boost is enabled sometimes and you can get 1,212 Volts , with the Classified you can get more Volts but Liquid Cooling will be required if you wanne be safe and most importantly not R290X-loud .
If you are planning to stay on Air Cooling you´re fine with the SC . I would say the classified is only for the cracks who realy wanna push to anything above over 1400 Mhz . Also there is no guarantee for any overclock you will recieve . Could be you get a classified wich will be stuck at 1150 Mhz without voltage mods , could be you get a sc wich will go up to 1300 mhz without any voltage mods , could be the other way around too , i hope you get what i mean : Basically Buying a classified or somthing wont guarantee you anything . Only thing it guarantee´s you is that you dont have the usually 1,212 Volt Cap .

Conclusion :

- if youre a gamer and an average overclocker go for the sc
- if youre a freak and realy want to push the hell out of it go for the classi , but bare in mind temperatures will be come quickly a limiting factor on air when increasing the voltages beyond 1,212 .....


----------



## grant7676

I was actually wondering where too, especially since SC versions are more expensive by about $30 or so at my local retailer. Is it worth paying the premium getting the SC version over the regular version if they are purportedly "not binned" to ensure a better overclock yield? This is about the models with the reference cooler, not the ACX or Classified w/ ACX because I don't want hot air being pushed back into my case.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grant7676*
> 
> I was actually wondering where too, especially since SC versions are more expensive by about $30 or so at my local retailer. Is it worth paying the premium getting the SC version over the regular version if they are purportedly "not binned" to ensure a better overclock yield? This is about the models with the reference cooler, not the ACX or Classified w/ ACX because I don't want hot air being pushed back into my case.


No, the SC is just money wasted as you can achieve the same OC as them with the full stock reference cards. If the SC is the same price, sure, but if it costs more than the stock card, no point IMHO.


----------



## VSG

No, don't pay for a factory overclock on the SC versions.


----------



## dboythagr8

I got my EVGA SLI Pro bridge for my 780TIs:


----------



## MK3Steve

Like a Boss







.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkyslayer*
> 
> Feedback on 780 ti classified in build with these components.
> 4770k
> MSI GD65 gaming
> Corsair vengance pro 2133mhz
> Corsair H110
> Corsair AX760 platinum
> samsung 250gb ssd
> Ssd 120gb (already own)
> 
> Should i go for cheaper gfx from evga or maybe hydrocopper?
> will be doing some gaming and overclocking of cpu and gfx. The classified ti 150$ more where i live then the 780 ti sc acx.


EVGA SuperNova G2 750 watts would be a better option for the PSU


----------



## funkyslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> EVGA SuperNova G2 750 watts would be a better option for the PSU


Whats is the difference between that model and model without G2? Dosent seem to big of a difference. Or am i wrong?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkyslayer*
> 
> Whats is the difference between that model and model without G2? Dosent seem to big of a difference. Or am i wrong?


Sory i dont follow are you talking about the NEX750G or the AX760 when you say compare to the G2?


----------



## funkyslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Sory i dont follow are you talking about the NEX750G or the AX760 when you say compare to the G2?


No i was talking about
EVGA Supernova g750
EVGA Supernova g2 750?
Here is link to g750 http://m.netonnet.se/art/dator/komponenter/ntaggregat/modulrt/evga-supernovagold750w/200943.7279/


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkyslayer*
> 
> No i was talking about
> EVGA Supernova g750
> EVGA Supernova g2 750?
> Here is link to g750 http://m.netonnet.se/art/dator/komponenter/ntaggregat/modulrt/evga-supernovagold750w/200943.7279/


The old NEX750G is a crappy group regulated FSP Aurum thats made multi and its overpriced and a bit of a turd

The G2 on the other hand is everything the NEX750G is not its way better in every way and it has better ripple then pretty much anything else out there max ripple reviewers has been able to push it was 15mv

In fact it can rival the AX760i in almost every area but its 40-75$ cheaper

So the G2 is about the best bang for buck PSU out there right now


----------



## TobbbeSWE

I have now started to build my waterloop. Come by for a sneek peak









Buildlog. Swedish/Eng

http://www.sweclockers.com/forum/143-projektloggar/1285813-540-dark-now-h2o-akrylic/


----------



## Pandora's Box

Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV. No pics of them installed yet as I'm waiting on a Fractal Design Define XL R2, which should be here tomorrow. My current case isn't big enough :lol:

I have to say this is the easiest aftermarket cooler I have ever installed. No awkward angles to fiddle with, simply install the thermal tape on the back of the card, attach the screws to the front heatsink, feed front heatsink through the card, attach back plate, tighten down, secure clamps to side of card, and done.

With one card installed at GPU at 1270MHz core, Mem not overclocked I'm getting 26C idle (down from 34C) and 56C load (Down from 92C). Previous load temps were with the card at 1170MHz core, any higher and it would crash and I had to have the fan at 100%, very loud, though this was with 2 cards in SLI, will have to wait till tomorrow to see if I can achieve 1270MHz in SLI.

The main reason for me doing this is the noise at load with 2 780 Ti's overclocked is a little annoying to say the least. I have open-ear headphones and I can hear the cards while I'm gaming. Can't here the fans on this even at 100%.


----------



## Silent Scone

3dmark11 performance preset on my reference card











And a rather nice Catzilla score @ 1370 core


----------



## dboythagr8

So I spent the last hour or so doing Heaven 4.0 runs. Did 8 in total. Here is what I got on stock @ 2560x1600:



Here's what I got on a OC of +207/175



Is that a decent OC? I'm coming from a Titan, so want to know where this stands. This are reference EVGA 780Tis. My cards tapped out at 79c and 78c in my FT02 so they didn't downclock or anything.


----------



## FreeElectron

OC3D ASUS GTX780 Ti Matrix Platinum Review


----------



## mercinator16

Since I'm getting a classy, I'm thinking of getting my first custom water cooling setup, any pointers for where I should start? I'm only doing the GPU since I just purchased a Nepton 280L for my CPU.


----------



## MK3Steve

Probably wrong thread for that . But i would suggest you to go for a full loop with CPU Block integrated and sell your AIO Solution . The device when it comes to Radiators is the most what fits in your case . As minimum for GPU & GPU i would say a 360 . Better would be 360 x 240 or somthing like that . If you realy wanna loop your GPU only i would say a 240 for it , but it doesent makes much sense to loop the gpu only . Go for a full loop , you will get awesome temps on both GPU & GPU and most important your system will become silent like hell .


----------



## mercinator16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> Probably wrong thread for that . But i would suggest you to go for a full loop with CPU Block integrated and sell your AIO Solution . The device when it comes to Radiators is the most what fits in your case . As minimum for GPU & GPU i would say a 360 . Better would be 360 x 240 or somthing like that . If you realy wanna loop your GPU only i would say a 240 for it , but it doesent makes much sense to loop the gpu only . Go for a full loop , you will get awesome temps on both GPU & GPU and most important your system will become silent like hell .


What thread do you recommend, I saw multiple.


----------



## MK3Steve

Iam new to this forum but i bet here is some watercooling thread or something like that ?

got this here for you :

http://www.overclock.net/f/61/water-cooling


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> Iam new to this forum but i bet here is some watercooling thread or something like that ?
> 
> got this here for you :
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/f/61/water-cooling


Water Cooling picture/discussion thread


----------



## owned13199

Hi everyone ! I have a windforce gigabyte 780 ti. I benched with the stock bios ( so i couldn't overvoltage it) with 3d mark 11 and i reach 1130 mhz . Then i flashed in the bios i found here for my cpu and then i reach the 1.212 v ( before was 1.8 ) and i can reach about 1240 mhz, but the score on the bench is lower then before! Or very lower if i keep the same clock as before overvolting, someone has suggestions? Many thanks!

With 1.212 v
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8126996
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8127939

With 1.8 default voltage
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8122495

And what about very different scores with the same oc set? :S

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8128186

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8128083


----------



## teamrushpntball

Planning to order a 780 ti to replace my 7970 later today. I already have an EK waterblock en route for it and ti will be added into my loop. Would anyone mind weighing in on which particular GPU to get?

Either:
Reference EVGA 780ti
or
Reference EVGA ACX 780ti

Almost certainly going EVGA for the outstanding warranty. And want to stick with a reference PCB for the waterblock. So my conundrum is which is more likely to OC better? I know the silicon lottery is rather random but am I better off hoping to get an unbinned GPU or getting a GPU that will at least bin to 1005 mhz?

Thanks for the help.

Edit: $10 difference in price
And as I look back in this thread the ACX Superclocked is not binned so I'm just as likely to get a good card with either?


----------



## funkyslayer

ok so finally decided on the EVGA 780ti SC acx since it will be the chepest for me. And after all will still be going with the Corsair AX760w since it will be the easiest for me to get a hold of.

But im ordering H440 but have to wait 1½ month for it to arrive.

Go with H440 and wait a month for case or get Corsair 540 Cube now?
will still be getting parts now







http://www.overclock.net/t/1475065/build-log-unnamed-feedback-on-parts-before-ordering


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owned13199*
> 
> Hi everyone ! I have a windforce gigabyte 780 ti. I benched with the stock bios ( so i couldn't overvoltage it) with 3d mark 11 and i reach 1130 mhz . Then i flashed in the bios i found here for my cpu and then i reach the 1.212 v ( before was 1.8 ) and i can reach about 1240 mhz, but the score on the bench is lower then before! Or very lower if i keep the same clock as before overvolting, someone has suggestions? Many thanks!
> 
> With 1.212 v
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8126996
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8127939
> 
> With 1.8 default voltage
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8122495


Yeah my Suggestion is here : Throw that crap Gigabyte Card away . I got one aswell and its doing the same to me in some cases . I higher the clocks and Voltages and i get lower Scores ... funny eh ?


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teamrushpntball*
> 
> Planning to order a 780 ti to replace my 7970 later today. I already have an EK waterblock en route for it and ti will be added into my loop. Would anyone mind weighing in on which particular GPU to get?
> 
> Either:
> Reference EVGA 780ti
> or
> Reference EVGA ACX 780ti
> 
> Almost certainly going EVGA for the outstanding warranty. And want to stick with a reference PCB for the waterblock. So my conundrum is which is more likely to OC better? I know the silicon lottery is rather random but am I better off hoping to get an unbinned GPU or getting a GPU that will at least bin to 1005 mhz?
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> 
> Edit: $10 difference in price
> And as I look back in this thread the ACX Superclocked is not binned so I'm just as likely to get a good card with either?


Dude the Reference with ACX is the same as the reference , thats why its called -> Reference<- with ACX ...... xD .
And since youre going to go WC that thing why the heck you wanna go for ACX Cooler ?








Get any of those . The Overclockabilitys will be up to your luck not and up to either the ACX or Non ACX Reference Card .

Iam Sorry for that Double Post =/ .


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkyslayer*
> 
> ok so finally decided on the EVGA 780ti SC acx since it will be the chepest for me. And after all will still be going with the Corsair AX760w since it will be the easiest for me to get a hold of.
> 
> But im ordering H440 but have to wait 1½ month for it to arrive.
> 
> Go with H440 and wait a month for case or get Corsair 540 Cube now?
> will still be getting parts now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1475065/build-log-unnamed-feedback-on-parts-before-ordering


Why AX760 you can find just as good or better for less money


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Got my EVGA replacement... This one doesn't act up like the Gigabyte GHz.
Luckily it has the same Boost clock of the Gigabyte card and has slightly higher stock voltage (1187mV vs 1175mV), also came with Hynix memory. Didn't overclock it yet. but will try some valley runs.



Edit :


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







This is what I got @ (1228-1176)/1890 MHz the card throttles now and then between 1228, 1215, 1202, 1189 & 1176. Looks like I will need a modded BIOS to make the clocks constant.


----------



## mercinator16

Is the KP classy ever gonna be back in stock?


----------



## funkyslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Why AX760 you can find just as good or better for less money


I know but getting the NEX G2 750 became a problem so got lazy. But if i do end up changing my mind later tonight ill go with G2.


----------



## StreekG

So has anybody tried skynet bios for Gigabyte Ghz edition? Don't want to kill my new card :/


----------



## fishingfanatic

If you can afford to get the KPE 780 Ti u won't be disappointed!

GLWTP!

I had both the reference EVGA 780 ti and now the kingpins, and there's simply no comparison.

Put the switch to ln2 and hold on...hehehe

Imho, these r awesome cards!!!

FF


----------



## deafboy

As another kingpin owner, I'd say not worth it for a casual user.


----------



## Nostras

40.1 fps
1010 points
Unigine Valley Heaven 4.0, 2560x1428 ( windowed ) + 8x AA.

Someone got something to compare to? Most reviews have 1920x1200 and 2560x1600, but not 2560x1440.

Also wondering if I could flash the Ghz bios on my 780Ti? Or is that too risky?

ASIC is rather low ( 66.7% ), this card does have Hynix RAM though.


----------



## VSG

That's not too bad but can be improved even if you are at 1.212V for the average 780 Ti. Below is an pretty overvolted, overclocked 780 Ti.

Ignore the part where Valley reported I had 2 cards, it is a bug:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Nostras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> That's not too bad but can be improved even if you are at 1.212V for the average 780 Ti. Below is an pretty overvolted, overclocked 780 Ti.
> 
> Ignore the part where Valley reported I had 2 cards, it is a bug:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Whoa, fast response, thanks!
However, that's Unigine valley 1, you got heaven 4?
Or I could run valley 1...

Edit: It seems I posted unigine valley 4, that should've be unigine heaven 4... My bad.


----------



## VSG

Derp I read you need Valley for some reason. Here is Heaven 4.0 at 1440p on that same card


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Please be aware that this is on a card that can be overvolted a whole lot more than a typical 780Ti.

Edit: Ok good I was not imagining you saying Valley after all


----------



## Nostras

Yea, Unigine valley I got 45.8 fps with a score of something like 1950, I printscreened, but forgot that won't work with fullscreen programs.

Back to the previous question, is it ok to flash the Ghz bios? Kinda stumped this card lacks a bios switch ( I mean, come on, it's 580€, you can at the very least add a bios switch ).


----------



## VSG

I assume you have the GHz 780 Ti, right? If so, just read up on using NVFlash or EZFlash (OccamRazor has a good tutorial in his sig and it should also be linked in the OP here) and go for it. If you still have that 3770k, then you can just use the IGP on the CPU in case the flash goes bad and then do a re-flash.


----------



## Nostras

Yea, still got the 3770K. It's a Gigabyte 780Ti OC though, not the Ghz one.

Using the IGP is sadly not an option, my monitor only supports DVI-D dual link, which the motherboard doesn't support. I do have a couple 7970's lying around though, that should be fine at least.

I noticed the core clock is 1346 Mhz while running Valley/Heaven, that's normal?


----------



## VSG

Ya, Unigine does not report true core clocks on a boost enabled BIOS. Check the actual clocks on GPU-z of PX/Afterburner.

Use the appropriate BIOS for your card, even if it is from the same manufacturer.


----------



## Nostras

I did a lot of 7970 flashing, I could flash an asus bios, XFX bios, sapphire bios, MSI bios, like, everything. There was a very small chance of it failing.

Is it that much different? I really like flashing the cards to what I exactly desire.

Obviously I first need to try to match the Ghz clocks by overclocking before I try flashing the Ghz, but this sounds rather... Worrying?


----------



## VSG

You don't need to match clocks for flashing a different BIOS, it will give you the default clocks from that BIOS itself.


----------



## Nostras

No, I meant it in the way that I should first try to stress it at Ghz clocks with overclocking before I even bother with the Ghz bios. If the cards caps at 1100 Mhz there is no point in flashing the Ghz bios ( and I've probably prevented flashing a bios that won't work ).


----------



## VSG

Ah yes, that's true. But if you got a 780 Ti that does not go above 1 GHz core, I will be shocked given your Valley and Heaven numbers.


----------



## Nostras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Ah yes, that's true. But if you got a 780 Ti that does not go above 1 GHz core, I will be shocked given your Valley and Heaven numbers.


It's the 780Ti OC Gigabyte ( see rig ), it's already running at 1085 core.


----------



## joseffilip

can i get change my bios on my 780 ti sc acx, maybe to kingpin or clasiffied, or i destroyed my card


----------



## VSG

Why? All it would do will change your fan profiles and give you different base clocks. 2 minutes on Precision-X and you get to do all that without needing to flash the BIOS.


----------



## joseffilip

for open voltage... i try skynet bios, and evry i make 200% (i have it on water) play 1 more some benchmark, freeze it on 1100 mhz ... on def.bios i am 1089 boost 1155mhz (1207) with def. voltage...i try open voltage but i mean skyn3t bios not work for me...


----------



## VSG

Are you thinking you will get more than 1.212v by flashing the BIOS from the classified or Kingpin classified? If so, it won't work.

The BIOS for your card is what you should use honestly. What did you mean by open voltage not working for you?


----------



## Silent Scone

Do NOT and I can't stress it enough, NOT flash a reference PCB to a classy or Kingpin. You will kill the card, and it most likely won't even post. The power circuitry is substantially different.

Also 200% target is pointless on a ref card as you are limited to 1.212v anyway. 120-150 tops when maxing the voltage slider.


----------



## fishingfanatic

Yeah only those who want some extreme gpu power to play with should bother. Most normal users probably don't push theirs,

Just benchers and gamers imho should bother with these beasts! They're fun to play with!

Lots of possibilities! lol

FF


----------



## mercinator16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Yeah only those who want some extreme gpu power to play with should bother. Most normal users probably don't push theirs,
> 
> Just benchers and gamers imho should bother with these beasts! They're fun to play with!
> 
> Lots of possibilities! lol
> 
> FF


I am planning on overclocking the hell out of it, I have that performance itch and I want to get as high of a framerate as I can with one card. That's only if I can get my hands on one.


----------



## VindalooJim

Is the Gigabyte 780Ti OC WINDFORCE a good 780Ti? I am not looking to break benchmarking records while watercooling, just a nice cool, quiet and reliable card for normal gaming usage. Hence why I am "downgrading" from my Classy (already got rid of it, so keeping it is not an option) as I would not utilise the extra potential the Classy has.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Is the Gigabyte 780Ti OC WINDFORCE a good 780Ti? I am not looking to break benchmarking records while watercooling, just a nice cool, quiet and reliable card for normal gaming usage. Hence why I am "downgrading" from my Classy (already got rid of it, so keeping it is not an option) as I would not utilise the extra potential the Classy has.


Is that the one that has the 1150 mhz boost figure?

If so, I've seen a ton of people here saying it crashes at stock clocks. It boosts into the 1200 mhz range out of the box which any 780 Ti does easily oc'd but I'm thinking Gigabyte's bios may be the cause of the crashes.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Is that the one that has the 1150 mhz boost figure?
> 
> If so, I've seen a ton of people here saying it crashes at stock clocks. It boosts into the 1200 mhz range out of the box which any 780 Ti does easily oc'd but I'm thinking Gigabyte's bios may be the cause of the crashes.


Nah, just the standard Gigabyte Windforce edition. The one that factory boosts to 1150Mhz is the Windforce Ghz edition. I too have heard about the same issues which is why I am avoiding it,


----------



## MK3Steve

I got the normal 780 Ti Windforce . Pretty much almost every overclock i add to the factory overclock , even with 1,212 Volt Mod will crash . So if i hear ppl swearing their Windforce GHZ is crashing on factory OC , i can believe that since everything i add to my normal windforce isent stable aswell and the GHZ has a lot more Core Clock then the non GHZ . But why the Heck are you downgrading from a classi to a windforce ?


----------



## Nostras

I got the 780TI OC Windforce, figured I'd throw some OC's at it.

Do I need to keep some things in mind for OCing with Nvidia?

I've had so much freedom with my 7970 Lightning that everything sounds so confusing...

Increment +13? Temp limit? +100?

Guess I need to google some more...


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> I got the normal 780 Ti Windforce . Pretty much almost every overclock i add to the factory overclock , even with 1,212 Volt Mod will crash . So if i hear ppl swearing their Windforce GHZ is crashing on factory OC , i can believe that since everything i add to my normal windforce isent stable aswell and the GHZ has a lot more Core Clock then the non GHZ . But why the Heck are you downgrading from a classi to a windforce ?


For the reasons I stated in my previous post.

For me it is not a downgrade, running a Classy on air without the intention of doing serious overclocking to it is pointless. To get any benefit from running a Classy it needs to be under water- not an option for me.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nostras*
> 
> I got the 780TI OC Windforce, figured I'd throw some OC's at it.


What are your cards noise and temps like?

I have always stuck with reference design coolers however I would like a non ref cooler design to reduce noise. I always thought the Windforce cooler was very reputable? Is the Twin Frozr better than the Windforce?


----------



## Nostras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> What are your cards noise and temps like?


Hovering around 70c, compareable to my 7970 Lightning, arguably quieter. No complaints.


----------



## fishingfanatic

Yeah I'll be keeping at least 1 to try wcing with. Already got them up for sale.

FF


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> For the reasons I stated in my previous post.
> 
> For me it is not a downgrade, running a Classy on air without the intention of doing serious overclocking to it is pointless. To get any benefit from running a Classy it needs to be under water- not an option for me.


So why you went for a classi at all ? Classi is just for Freaks not for average gamers







.


----------



## VindalooJim

Which is the better cooler: Windforce or Twin Frozr?


----------



## Nostras

Just something random, but I seem to be unable to find the 780Ti OC in the desktop graphics section.

@Vindaloo
Tough to tell, the Twin Frozr had to dissapate more heat, ran at 67c range and was a tad bit louder.
The Gigabyte has less heat to dissapate and runs at ~70c, it is a tad bit quieter though.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> So why you went for a classi at all ? Classi is just for Freaks not for average gamers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I am aware of that, which is why I am changing cards... not sure what the confusion is about.

Over zealous spending.


----------



## MK3Steve

I thougth maybee youre doing that because of hoping the Windforce is a dead silent card . Wich she isent . Dont get me wrong compared to reference cards or jokes like the 290x reference hairdryer sound its realy a quite silent card . But lets say if all your fans in your case run deadsilent at 500 rpm or something like that then under load you will allways hear the windforce . But well i guess thats if youre a silent freak like me . But for example if your casefans run at 1000 rpm all the time then you wont notice that the windforce is in your rig . The point is i just cant imagine that the windforce is much more silent then the ACX .


----------



## fishingfanatic

In my limited experience I've found the gigabyte to be a better performer while staying cooler and quieter than the twin frozr.

The Asus cards have been some of the most impressive performance wise for me anyway.

I had a 660 ti oc DIRCU keep up with 2 6970s in xfire and 2 weren't too far from a titan.

A friend sold me a 760 sc recently and while I haven't benched it except for a quick test, it's been impressive as well.

Overall my preference would likely be like this: Asus EVGA Gigabye then twin frozr. This is all at stock bios though.

Actually just had a 680 DIRCU OC with the evga bios on it and it beat everything I've tested except the titans 290xes and the ti's.

I've run sli tri and now quad a few times now and still amd impressed with those KPE cards!

Benched everything from a 450 gts, my ROG laptop, 465s 5970s, though I lost those results. 2 in quad fire fps was 2.7 to 307.2 fps if I

remember correctly.

Heating bill went down and hydro bill went up,....lol

Until recently I never benched the ati cards too much, too many problems with their software until they cleaned it up. I think they stole

someone from Nvidia for that...hehehe I heard they might let him out in 5 to 10.


----------



## Nostras

Did some small OC's, small steps









1185/3703 47.8FPS 1998 ( +35 +200 )
1200/3703 48.3FPS 2022 ( +50 +200 )

Unigine Valley 2560x1440 Extreme + 8x AA

Didn't I read something about 13 increment?


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> I thougth maybee youre doing that because of hoping the Windforce is a dead silent card . Wich she isent . Dont get me wrong compared to reference cards or jokes like the 290x reference hairdryer sound its realy a quite silent card . But lets say if all your fans in your case run deadsilent at 500 rpm or something like that then under load you will allways hear the windforce . But well i guess thats if youre a silent freak like me . But for example if your casefans run at 1000 rpm all the time then you wont notice that the windforce is in your rig . The point is i just cant imagine that the windforce is much more silent then the ACX .


I appreciate your input but what I've said seems to have gone over your head.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> In my limited experience I've found the gigabyte to be a better performer while staying cooler and quieter than the twin frozr.


Windforce is cheaper too...

I've always stuck with reference Nvidia cards. Not sure whether to get a reference, Windforce or TwinFrozr...
Are non reference cards really worth having the extra heat inside your case in single GPU configurations?


----------



## Nostras

1224/3703 49 fps 2048
1250/3703 Major artifacts
1240/3703 Minor artifacts

I guess 1224/3703 is the limit ( I doubt there's a point in trying to OC the mem some more ).


----------



## vulpecula

Got all 3 of my EVGA 780 Ti Superclocked with ACX Cooler cards installed! Why do I need 3? Why not?!







Upgraded from 3 EVGA GTX 580 Superclocked...

Did Unigine Valley Benchmarks with 1 card, 2-way SLI, and 3-way SLI just to see the differences...

http://s34.photobucket.com/user/Chukee_R/media/DSC_0288_zps07140bb1.jpg.html

Benchmarks...
1 Card -
http://s34.photobucket.com/user/Chukee_R/media/GTX780TI_1_zps02fb45c2.jpg.html

2-Way SLI -
http://s34.photobucket.com/user/Chukee_R/media/GTX780TI_2_zpsa6775b75.jpg.html

3-Way SLI -
http://s34.photobucket.com/user/Chukee_R/media/GTX780TI_3_zps31d3b201.jpg.html


----------



## Nostras

Don't you think it's odd the second card increased the score barely, but adding the third card increased the score immensely? Shouldn't it be the other way around?


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nostras*
> 
> Don't you think it's odd the second card increased the score barely, but adding the third card incresed the score immensely? Shouldn't it be the other way around?


You're right, it does seem unusual scaling.


----------



## vulpecula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nostras*
> 
> Don't you think it's odd the second card increased the score barely, but adding the third card incresed the score immensely? Shouldn't it be the other way around?


Yeah, I would have thought so as well...I added one card, did benchmark...shutdown, added second card, booted up, enabled SLI, benchmarked, shutdown, added 3rd card, booted up, enabled SLI, benchmarked again.

I did nothing differently between the 3 benchmarks. I also would have thought the increase between 2 and 3 cards would have been less...but it seems like I got about 54% more performance by adding a second card, and 54% more performance again by adding the third card.

I think I need to try the same thing with some other benchmark applications.


----------



## mercinator16

I don't even play games anymore, I just run them to see how high of a framer ate I can get at max.


----------



## Nostras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> I got the normal 780 Ti Windforce . Pretty much almost every overclock i add to the factory overclock , even with 1,212 Volt Mod will crash . So if i hear ppl swearing their Windforce GHZ is crashing on factory OC , i can believe that since everything i add to my normal windforce isent stable aswell and the GHZ has a lot more Core Clock then the non GHZ . But why the Heck are you downgrading from a classi to a windforce ?


Not what I'm seeing, I can increase the core with 75 Mhz.
Improvements are somehwat "meh", but at least it works.


----------



## MK3Steve

Its all about silicon lottery







.


----------



## Nostras

The card does smell odd, it has that smell of burning, but not really.
Does smell different ( and I've had my hands on quite some cards, AMD though ) from the "normal" newish thing.
Everything's working fine and it hasn't spontaneously combusted on me yet, guess it's fine.


----------



## MK3Steve

I will switch on a 780 Ti Classified as soon as i go with my full custom WC Loop . Then real overclocking starts . Watercooling give you loads of temperature room and with the classified you can crank the voltages realy up and go for it . Will be awesome







.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulpecula*
> 
> Got all 3 of my EVGA 780 Ti Superclocked with ACX Cooler cards installed! Why do I need 3? Why not?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upgraded from 3 EVGA GTX 580 Superclocked...
> 
> Did Unigine Valley Benchmarks with 1 card, 2-way SLI, and 3-way SLI just to see the differences...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s34.photobucket.com/user/Chukee_R/media/DSC_0288_zps07140bb1.jpg.html
> 
> Benchmarks...
> 1 Card -
> http://s34.photobucket.com/user/Chukee_R/media/GTX780TI_1_zps02fb45c2.jpg.html
> 
> 2-Way SLI -
> http://s34.photobucket.com/user/Chukee_R/media/GTX780TI_2_zpsa6775b75.jpg.html
> 
> 3-Way SLI -
> http://s34.photobucket.com/user/Chukee_R/media/GTX780TI_3_zps31d3b201.jpg.html


How are the temps with these in 3 way?

Finished up my accelero xtreme iv install in a new fractal design define xl r2 case:





Clocked the cards to 1240MHz, 7GHz mem. Top card tops out at 68C, bottom 57C.


----------



## AlemSalleh

My EVGA GTX 780 TI Superclocked Ref now Water Cool...


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlemSalleh*
> 
> My EVGA GTX 780 TI Superclocked Ref now Water Cool...


Can you please tell me where do you install your storage drives?


----------



## StreekG

Hey guys,

Question. MY 780 Ti Ghz edition is supposedly factory clocked at 1150mhz under boost. If i put on K-boost on Precision X just for some testing, at factory it's boosting at 1228mhz, it shows this in GPU-Z also.

Just wondering if this is normal?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlemSalleh*
> 
> My EVGA GTX 780 TI Superclocked Ref now Water Cool...


Nice looking system. What sort of clocks / temps do you get? Also, why so much RAM. Too many DIMMs for there to be anything impressive going on there memory wise


----------



## vulpecula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> How are the temps with these in 3 way?
> 
> Finished up my accelero xtreme iv install in a new fractal design define xl r2 case:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clocked the cards to 1240MHz, 7GHz mem. Top card tops out at 68C, bottom 57C.


Temps aren't bad, not as great when running a single card though either...Top card maxes out at about 70*C...bottom two are in the 50's and 60's. Not I'm not using the reference card cooling either....I have EVGA ACX cooling.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StreekG*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Question. MY 780 Ti Ghz edition is supposedly factory clocked at 1150mhz under boost. If i put on K-boost on Precision X just for some testing, at factory it's boosting at 1228mhz, it shows this in GPU-Z also.
> 
> Just wondering if this is normal?


Yes, 1150 MHz is guaranteed boost only.

If the card finds more headroom to safely give you more boost, it will hence the 1228 MHz clock.


----------



## StreekG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Yes, 1150 MHz is guaranteed boost only.
> 
> If the card finds more headroom to safely give you more boost, it will hence the 1228 MHz clock.


Thanks for the info! I'm a bit more impressed with the card then.


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StreekG*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Question. MY 780 Ti Ghz edition is supposedly factory clocked at 1150mhz under boost. If i put on K-boost on Precision X just for some testing, at factory it's boosting at 1228mhz, it shows this in GPU-Z also.
> 
> Just wondering if this is normal?


It is . My Windforce x3 should boost to 1080 as the gigabyte description says . Under Boost the Card goes up to 1163 .


----------



## kakakakaka

I was just wondering if some of you have the same limitation I encountered:

My 780Ti Phantom won't go past around 330-340 watts power usage. Even ramping up the voltage results in crashing. When upping the voltage, power draw increases as well (with same clock speeds), seems logical. Also when the GPU gets warmer, power draw slowly rises under same load (still image).
Does anybody know if that's even physically possible to go to higher powerdraws? My OC is limited by just that factor only, not voltage, nor temperatures. What helps is to use the Current Limit switch in EXPERTool (by Gainward), results somehow in less powerdraw at same voltage, giving more headroom for higher clocks/voltage.

Anybody else encountered a OC limit due to power draw? (I mean people that don't use a Classy of course)


----------



## MK3Steve

Sounds like a custom made bios can help wich would provide you more Power Range or did you tried that already ?


----------



## fishingfanatic

If ur concerned about internal temps by going with a factory oced card, depending on the make the factory oced cards have been better

overall with no increase in temps as these types of cards generally have much better cooling than reference and can be a lot quieter than

the reference models.

The windforce cards are pretty good and the Asus dircu are damn good. The newer ACX cooling from EVGA works pretty good as well.

In my limited experience I've found the twin frozrs ok but not much oc room. Imho a lot has to do with the case it's goes into and the

cooling of both it and the gpus.

I think I mentioned it b4, I change my caser fans to higher cfm fans as soon as I get it home and tested. Usually between 6-7 C cooler just

from increasing the air flow.

Good filters help out a lot here due to possible dust issues. I've used nylons over my fans intake to keep out the dog hair as I have 2

dogs.

FF


----------



## MK3Steve

As far as my experience goes with the windforce cards they arent good if you want to push past factory overclock . I raised my Volts to 1,212 Volts and I can "only" have 1212 Mhz stable . Somewhere between 1218 and 1220 + the Card starts to show Artifacts . Ive heard a lot of story´s about similar experiences when it comes to the 780 Ti Windforce cards . But well , there might bee good overclocker aswell . At the end its just all about the silicon lottery .


----------



## fishingfanatic

For me, I found the Asus DIRCU cards the best ocers.

Now I haven't even tried voltages at all, no experience and don't want to fry 4 KPE cards. I think i'm trading 1 for a pr of wced titans, so I can try my 1st wcing setup and then try some voltage adjustments

after I'm more comfortable with that.

The EVGA ACX r nice but not as quiet as the Asus imho.

The result of a 680 DIRCU with EVGA performance bios on it. Very low oc.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8098286

FF


----------



## MK3Steve

If you want to go watercooling what i will do soon too the only card wich would interessts me would be the classified or the kingpin . Since you can add way more volts on them then any ref or titan since watercooling gives you ridicolous temps you can realy get awesome performance boosts .


----------



## fishingfanatic

Should be fun for my 1st foray into wcing.

Actually trading 1 kpe for 2 sc titans and swiftech full cover blocks for the 1 and a bit of cash. So I can try the titans against the kingpins, mwahahaha! lol

Not a bad deal imho! Swiftech Komodo IV NV full coverage wb. for each card! Now to figure out what I need for fitings.

FF


----------



## colforbin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StreekG*
> 
> Thanks for the info! I'm a bit more impressed with the card then.


Looks like you got one of the good chips. Many of us have had to return those because of stock clock crashes. I had to down clock mine to get it stable. Finally I ended up returning it.


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> Sounds like a custom made bios can help wich would provide you more Power Range or did you tried that already ?


Yes, I'm running a custom BIOS. OC is okay though, about 1300mhz/7500mhz.


----------



## whtjim

How fast do the windforce cooler fans rotate on the 780Ti when gaming? My old GB670 windforce makes 2200rpm (about 45%) when playing, this is audible. At 50% the 670 windforce cooler rotates with 2550rpm and this would be very disturbing. Is the reference cooler at 60% (2500rpm but only 1 fan) louder than the windforce cooler at 2200rpm?


----------



## Nostras

The windforce seems to somewhat stabilize at 51%, somewhat audible, but not disturbing. It matches the casefans in 12V mode.


----------



## whtjim

Thanks Nostras!
How high is the rpm on this level? I would like to check "same noise" this with my old 670.


----------



## broadbandaddict

Hey guys, just got an EVGA 780Ti SC. It's underwater now (was the reference cooler) and I was wondering which skyn3t BIOS to install, the Reference or the SC ACX? I assume the SC ACX is the one to put on since mine is a SC card but I'd like to confirm before I brick anything. Also is there a reason why I can't read the VRM temps? I tried with GPUz and Precision X but I can't find it. Thanks.


----------



## Nostras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whtjim*
> 
> Thanks Nostras!
> How high is the rpm on this level? I would like to check "same noise" this with my old 670.


2550-2600 ish.


----------



## MK3Steve

I got the Windforce 780 Ti aswell . Well not the GHZ but the 3x OC one wich is pretty much the same ore even a bitt less louder then the ghz due to its lower clocks . If you run your casefans at low rpm ( 500 - 600 rpm ) all the time you will here the windforce clearly louder then the casefans . But if youre Casefans lets say run at 1000 - 12000 rpm you wont notice the windforce at all .


----------



## yukkerz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> Hey guys, just got an EVGA 780Ti SC. It's underwater now (was the reference cooler) and I was wondering which skyn3t BIOS to install, the Reference or the SC ACX? I assume the SC ACX is the one to put on since mine is a SC card but I'd like to confirm before I brick anything. Also is there a reason why I can't read the VRM temps? I tried with GPUz and Precision X but I can't find it. Thanks.


Install the EVGA SC ACX version. You can't read the vrm/vram temps. Need a ir thermometer to check temps.


----------



## Sheyster

Sooo.... Looks like I'm finally going to be a member here.

Just pulled the trigger on this:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814133526

It's just a re-badged Palit Jetstream. I'll be installing Sky's BIOS and pushing it as hard as it'll go on air. Hoping for good results since that is a massive 3-slot wide cooler on there! The card has two 8-pin connectors (8-phase) which is nice.







My old card is already being purchased by a close friend, so please no PM's about it.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Should be fun for my 1st foray into wcing.
> 
> Actually trading 1 kpe for 2 sc titans and swiftech full cover blocks for the 1 and a bit of cash. So I can try the titans against the kingpins, mwahahaha! lol
> 
> Not a bad deal imho! Swiftech Komodo IV NV full coverage wb. for each card! Now to figure out what I need for fitings.
> 
> FF


Now, just sell the Kimodos and get some better ones IMHO.


----------



## fishingfanatic

I have got to block all advertising on my pc...

Just got my hands on a review card, a PNY 780 OC, not a ti but for less than $500, I'll take it and bench the

[email protected] out of it...lol

Between this and the titans plus the 760 SC I just got in a trade I have so many gpus to bench!!! yay!

FF


----------



## Silent Scone

Beat a few Classified scores with this one







(EVGA Reference 780Ti)


----------



## MK3Steve

Ridicolous =) . Awesome sample you got there mate ! I would like to see what she is capable of with more then 1,212 Volts . Thats the benefit from the classi´s =) .


----------



## fishingfanatic

Ok I'll bite. This is gonna be a winner. Should c some rather interesting responses.

Which wb would be best for the titans and ti's? It's supposed to be high flow though I'm not sure what high flow entails.

High flow for me is 300 gpm in a hydraulic system @ over 2000 psi, not a centrifugal pump...lol

I think it's like 8 gpm or something close to it.

As the titans come with the blocks I'll likely keep those and just get some for the ti's.

Thanks in advance for any and all help!









FF


----------



## yukkerz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Sooo.... Looks like I'm finally going to be a member here.
> 
> Just pulled the trigger on this:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814133526
> 
> It's just a re-badged Palit Jetstream. I'll be installing Sky's BIOS and pushing it as hard as it'll go on air. Hoping for good results since that is a massive 3-slot wide cooler on there! The card has two 8-pin connectors (8-phase) which is nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My old card is already being purchased by a close friend, so please no PM's about it.


Do you know if you are able to give it more than 1.212 volts? If so I am going to return my card to get that one. Under water and a bit limited with the reference card.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yukkerz*
> 
> Do you know if you are able to give it more than 1.212 volts? If so I am going to return my card to get that one. Under water and a bit limited with the reference card.


Unless it's a classified, it's gonna be "green lighted" still......... And even the Ti classy has to be reflashed to really unlock it.


----------



## yukkerz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Unless it's a classified, it's gonna be "green lighted" still......... And even the Ti classy has to be reflashed to really unlock it.










Thanks


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yukkerz*
> 
> Do you know if you are able to give it more than 1.212 volts? If so I am going to return my card to get that one. Under water and a bit limited with the reference card.


I don't know yet. It does seem to have a different BIOS than the other TI non-reference cards, as well as more phases (8) and 2 x 8-pin power connectors. I'll try the Palit OC tool when I get it and let you know. Most of the Palit cards are doing well over 1200 boost OC with no voltage tweaking at all (1.15v), so I have high hopes even if it'll only go to 1.212v.


----------



## MK3Steve

2x 8 Pin doesent mean it can get higher voltages . My Gigabyte Windforce got 2x8 Pin too but with modified bios you can only applie 1,21 Volts . The same Scenario will be on your Palit i think . Stock you can´t add Voltage at all , with modified Bios you can get 1,21 Volts .


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> 2x 8 Pin doesent mean it can get higher voltages . My Gigabyte Windforce got 2x8 Pin too but with modified bios you can only applie 1,21 Volts . The same Scenario will be on your Palit i think . Stock you can´t add Voltage at all , with modified Bios you can get 1,21 Volts .


That's basically what I'm expecting. Palit has their own OC tool (Thunder something), so I'll try that just to be sure though. I know that you're supposed to be able to increase voltage with it using the stock BIOS, but I don't know what the max voltage is limited to (it might be limited to 1.187v with the stock BIOS, but I'm not sure). I'll report what I find...


----------



## grifftech

Anyone using there 780Ti for Litecoin mining? I am trying to figure out what the best switch settings for our card


----------



## BroHamBone

Where is the skynet TI classified bios? im missing it on the front page maybe?


----------



## VSG

It is in the general Classified Owner's club. The Classified is a beast of its own and uses multiple utilities other than a 3rd party BIOS so having it in a dedicated section makes sense to me.


----------



## shilka

I am thinking of upgrading my GTX 680 cards but i am split between the GTX 780 and the GTX 780 Ti

GTX 780 Ti is 1500 kr more per card which is a lot

http://www.edbpriser.dk/grafikkort/asus-gtx780-dc2oc-3gd5-3-gb-id-7446099.aspx
http://www.edbpriser.dk/grafikkort/asus-gtx780ti-dc2oc-3gd5-3-gb-id-7909492.aspx

Is it worth spending the extra or not it is faster as far as i understood


----------



## VSG

Go with the 780s, the 780 Ti is good but not as good as the increase in cost.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Go with the 780s, the 780 Ti is good but not as good as the increase in cost.


Think i am going to do just that i can buy a third GTX 780 for the money saved vs 2x TI´s

What would 2x 1 year old GTX 680 cards be worth today?


----------



## VSG

Depends on your local market, here in the US they go for about $350-400 based on condition, cooler and brand. Asus and MSI seem to get the most attention on eBay.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Depends on your local market, here in the US they go for about $350-400 based on condition, cooler and brand. Asus and MSI seem to get the most attention on eBay.


Old pictures from about a year ago






The cards can be flashed to GTX 770 cards if anyone wants to


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I am thinking of upgrading my GTX 680 cards but i am split between the GTX 780 and the GTX 780 Ti
> 
> GTX 780 Ti is 1500 kr more per card which is a lot
> 
> http://www.edbpriser.dk/grafikkort/asus-gtx780-dc2oc-3gd5-3-gb-id-7446099.aspx
> http://www.edbpriser.dk/grafikkort/asus-gtx780ti-dc2oc-3gd5-3-gb-id-7909492.aspx
> 
> Is it worth spending the extra or not it is faster as far as i understood


GTX 780 Ti is about 10-15% faster clock-for-clock, also it is equipped with a much better memory. However the GTX 780 does indeed have better value. The normal 780 is currently the best high-end card in terms of price/ performance ratio IMO.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> GTX 780 Ti is about 10-15% faster clock-for-clock, also it is equipped with a much better memory. However the GTX 780 does indeed have better value. The normal 780 is currently the best high-end card in terms of price/ performance ratio IMO.


Think that settles it

Am going for CU II cards again as i dont really like any of the other cards


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Guys I'm wondering; all 780Ti models have the same PCB? ( I mean stock air) Forexample EVGA, MSI, ASUS, ZOTAC...

EVGA sells ACX Cooler for stock air models. Can we use it for ASUS?

Is there a website to see PCBs/differences (for stock air)?

thanks.


----------



## MK3Steve

If the Evga ACX is a Reference card you can use it on other Reference Ti´s aswell of course .


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> Guys I'm wondering; all 780Ti models have the same PCB? ( I mean stock air) Forexample EVGA, MSI, ASUS, ZOTAC...
> 
> EVGA sells ACX Cooler for stock air models. Can we use it for ASUS?
> 
> Is there a website to see PCBs/differences (for stock air)?
> 
> thanks.


Check out EK's configurator for PCB comparisons: LINK

As long as the PCB is based on the reference design you can swap out coolers as well


----------



## mphfrom77

Well, I'm new to pc's (still) the past 5-6 months. I actually haven't spent too much time with it the last month or two, but I'm gearing up to get more acquainted with it.

I, today, finally got might step up in and installed from EVGA. I went from a 780 Classified (my old card) that had a fairly low ASIC (I think it was below 78% but can't remember...can probably dig that info up). The memory on that card was apparently Samsung but my overclocks seemed lacking (as far as in game compatibility with BF4). I ended up just using +55 on the main gpu clock offset, and +200 on the memory overclock. If I am correct with my filings this provided:
FPS:66.0
Score:2760
Min FPS:30.7
Max FPS:123.9
System
Platform:Windows 8 (build 9200) 64bit
CPU model:Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4770K CPU @ 3.50GHz (3499MHz) x4
GPU model:Intel(R) HD Graphics 4600 10.18.10.3316/NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 9.18.13.3165 (3072MB) x1
Settings
Renderirect3D11
Mode:1920x1080 8xAA fullscreen
Preset:Extreme HD

Today I installed the step offering from EVGA to the basic 780Ti reference card (my new card as of today). Without any overclocks I got:
FPS:66.8
Score:2797
Min FPS:31.7
Max FPS:128.3
System
Platform:Windows 8 (build 9200) 64bit
CPU model:Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4770K CPU @ 3.50GHz (3499MHz) x4
GPU model:NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Ti 9.18.13.3523/Intel(R) HD Graphics 4600 10.18.10.3316 (3072MB) x1
Settings
Renderirect3D11
Mode:1920x1080 8xAA fullscreen
Preset:Extreme HD

If anymore info is helpful I can provide it.

But I need to now dive in (as a noob) and figure out what fine tuning or overclocking is available on my new basic 780Ti EVGA reference card.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/way8/





Oh, and I downloaded the new GPU-Z, and if it is correct it looks like it shows my memory as Hynix and my ASIC is 80.8%

Oh, and I certainly will not turn down any quick advice or pointers while I dive into to do a little research...Thanks for any input.


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Check out EK's configurator for PCB comparisons: LINK
> 
> As long as the PCB is based on the reference design you can swap out coolers as well


Thanks









I did watch this video


----------



## S1lv3rflame

Validation (Got no link because it dident want to give me one)
And picture.

Can i join


----------



## Errorist66

Got my second GTX 780 TI. went for the EVGA SC with regular cooler and bought another XSPC WC block+backplate. Quick test with Unigine Valley got me 4557 at 106fps. Which is not that great since my first 780ti gives 3345 but it's on Skynet bios. busy weekend!


----------



## Errorist66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redeemer*
> 
> How many of you are totally stable @ 1300mhz and beyond? BF4, Valley, Heaven, etc no crashing??


Stable 1313MHz at 1.212 v on water + skynet bios. I play COD so idk about BF4.


----------



## Pendaz

HI all

I'm fairly new to this whole overclocking malarky. Tbh i've been out of the pc scene for some years (my professional background is in I.T / Software Design)

A little over a month ago i built a system around the 780 Ti and an i7 4770K,.

Heres my validation:

GPU-Z Validation b8v5e



















Can i join pleez ?









Now i'm attempting to update the bios on this thing i'm using skyn3t-Ti-vBios.zip (as i don't see PNY in the list there?)

Code:



Code:


* For support OCN: OccamRazor
* cheers :p

* PS: In order for this tool to work you must place it in the same
* nvflash directory and rename the vBios to "x.rom"

# 1. nvflash --protectoff      " This disable EEprom "
# 2. nvflash --save            " This will save the stock bios or vBios before flash "
# 3. nvflash -4 -5 -6          " Normal Flash "
# 4. nvflash -override -6      " Override GPU ID mismatch "

* Use this options to flash each individual GPU in different order
* and if you have *PLX chip* or if any those command above fail to flash.

# 5.  nvflash -i0 -4 -5 -6      " Flash GPU #1 "
# 6.  nvflash -i1 -4 -5 -6      " Flash GPU #2 "
# 7.  nvflash -i2 -4 -5 -6      " Flash GPU #3 "
# 8.  nvflash -i3 -4 -5 -6      " Flash GPU #4 "
# 9.  nvflash -i4 -4 -5 -6      " Flash GPU #5 "
# 10. nvflash -i5 -4 -5 -6      " Flash GPU #6 "

# 11. nvflash --help            " All you need to know about Nvflash "

Type the number to execute the process=3
"3" executing...

NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.134)

Checking for matches between display adapter(s) and image(s)...

Adapter: GK1xx                (10DE,100A,196E,100A) H:--:NRM B:01,PCI,D:00,F:00

WARNING: Firmware image PCI Subsystem ID (3842.2883)
  does not match adapter PCI Subsystem ID (196E.100A).

Please press 'y' to confirm override of PCI Subsystem ID's:

Should i proceed anyway? or am i using the wrong bios for my card?

Thanks


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendaz*
> 
> HI all
> 
> I'm fairly new to this whole overclocking malarky. Tbh i've been out of the pc scene for some years (my professional background is in I.T / Software Design)
> 
> A little over a month ago i built a system around the 780 Ti and an i7 4770K,.
> 
> Heres my validation:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> GPU-Z Validation b8v5e
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can i join pleez ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now i'm attempting to update the bios on this thing i'm using skyn3t-Ti-vBios.zip (as i don't see PNY in the list there?)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> * For support OCN: OccamRazor
> * cheers :p
> 
> * PS: In order for this tool to work you must place it in the same
> * nvflash directory and rename the vBios to "x.rom"
> 
> # 1. nvflash --protectoff      " This disable EEprom "
> # 2. nvflash --save            " This will save the stock bios or vBios before flash "
> # 3. nvflash -4 -5 -6          " Normal Flash "
> # 4. nvflash -override -6      " Override GPU ID mismatch "
> 
> * Use this options to flash each individual GPU in different order
> * and if you have *PLX chip* or if any those command above fail to flash.
> 
> # 5.  nvflash -i0 -4 -5 -6      " Flash GPU #1 "
> # 6.  nvflash -i1 -4 -5 -6      " Flash GPU #2 "
> # 7.  nvflash -i2 -4 -5 -6      " Flash GPU #3 "
> # 8.  nvflash -i3 -4 -5 -6      " Flash GPU #4 "
> # 9.  nvflash -i4 -4 -5 -6      " Flash GPU #5 "
> # 10. nvflash -i5 -4 -5 -6      " Flash GPU #6 "
> 
> # 11. nvflash --help            " All you need to know about Nvflash "
> 
> Type the number to execute the process=3
> "3" executing...
> 
> NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.134)
> 
> Checking for matches between display adapter(s) and image(s)...
> 
> Adapter: GK1xx                (10DE,100A,196E,100A) H:--:NRM B:01,PCI,D:00,F:00
> 
> WARNING: Firmware image PCI Subsystem ID (3842.2883)
> does not match adapter PCI Subsystem ID (196E.100A).
> 
> Please press 'y' to confirm override of PCI Subsystem ID's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should i proceed anyway? or am i using the wrong bios for my card?
> 
> Thanks


Welcome to OCN!









Is your card the OC edition? if it is, the reference bios wont work properly as your card has 3 fans!
If not (and your card is the reference PNY) you can flash the reference bios!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Pendaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Welcome to OCN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is your card the OC edition? if it is, the reference bios wont work properly as your card has 3 fans!
> If not (and your card is the reference PNY) you can flash the reference bios!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Thanks for the reply, and the welcome









Afaik its not the OC edition (it has two fans) so does that mean i'm safe to ignore that warning message and proceed with flashing the bios?


----------



## Byronist

Hello guys,

I did a search on the forum but couldn't find my question answered before.

I have a Gigabyte GTX 780 Ti Windforce OC (3x and whatnot). Here's my GPU-Z validation:



LINK

As you can see there, I had to downclock it a bit with MSI Afterburner because I was getting artefacts and CTD's with the factory OC. My quest for a way to unlock the voltages and thus use the card in all its potential has led me here! So I'm about to flash the bios with one of Skyn3t's custom bios.

There are 2 Gigabyte ones in the download area:

GTX 780 Gigabyte
80.80.30.00.01
skyn3t-Ti-vBios-Gigabyte.zip 136k .zip file

and

Gigabyte Windforce F3X
80.80.30.1A
skyn3t-780Ti-Giga-WF3X-.zip 135k .zip file

I'm assuming I should use the Windforce one, am I right?

The reason I ask is because my stock bios version is 80.80.30.00.1A whereas OP's is 80.80.30.1A. Is this correct? Are the missing 00 a mistake or just the way it is? Can I do this confidently? I've never flashed a GPU bios before and am cautious of course.

Thanks!!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendaz*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, and the welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afaik its not the OC edition (it has two fans) so does that mean i'm safe to ignore that warning message and proceed with flashing the bios?


According to PNY there is only 2 780Ti versions: One with stock cooler and another with 3 fans!




If you have another version with 2 fans(?) you cant use the reference bios as its only for stock cooler fan!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Byronist*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I did a search on the forum but couldn't find my question answered before.
> 
> I have a Gigabyte GTX 780 Ti Windforce OC (3x and whatnot). Here's my GPU-Z validation:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> LINK
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see there, I had to downclock it a bit with MSI Afterburner because I was getting artefacts and CTD's with the factory OC. My quest for a way to unlock the voltages and thus use the card in all its potential has led me here! So I'm about to flash the bios with one of Skyn3t's custom bios.
> 
> There are 2 Gigabyte ones in the download area:
> 
> GTX 780 Gigabyte
> 80.80.30.00.01
> skyn3t-Ti-vBios-Gigabyte.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> and
> 
> Gigabyte Windforce F3X
> 80.80.30.1A
> skyn3t-780Ti-Giga-WF3X-.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> I'm assuming I should use the Windforce one, am I right?
> 
> The reason I ask is because my stock bios version is 80.80.30.00.1A whereas OP's is 80.80.30.1A. Is this correct? Are the missing 00 a mistake or just the way it is? Can I do this confidently? I've never flashed a GPU bios before and am cautious of course.
> 
> Thanks!!


Welcome to OCN!








IMO if your new card is having issues with stock factory OC performance RMA the card ASAP! It will be worse over time as the card is defective!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Pendaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> According to PNY there is only 2 780Ti versions: One with stock cooler and another with 3 fans!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have another version with 2 fans(?) you cant use the reference bios as its only for stock cooler fan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO if your new card is having issues with stock factory OC performance RMA the card ASAP! It will be worse over time as the card is defective!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


hm, thats strange, heres a picture of mine with the 2 fans:


I'm not having issues with it per say, i was just wondering if this modded bios would give me any kind of performance increase or improved temps?


----------



## MK3Steve

Yeah if it shows artifacts at factory oc there is no reason to push it further , further push it back to the manufactor







.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

I can't wait for my HOF 780ti to arrive on Monday!

I really wanted to get a classified / SC with ACX cooler but both were priced the same and cost $90 more than the HOF 780 ti. Heck, even the regular 780 ti's were priced the same as the HOF edition! I'm so psyched!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendaz*
> 
> hm, thats strange, heres a picture of mine with the 2 fans:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not having issues with it per say, i was just wondering if this modded bios would give me any kind of performance increase or improved temps?


Probably their own site is not updated yet...








No bios joy for you im afraid because of those 2 fans!








Send me your bios to mod!








(Cant promise any release date only that it will be done!) We (me and my Brother) are time deprived...









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Pendaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Probably their own site is not updated yet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No bios joy for you im afraid because of those 2 fans!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send me your bios to mod!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Cant promise any release date only that it will be done!) We (me and my Brother) are time deprived...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


^pm'd


----------



## OccamRazor

For those of you that use AfterBurner: With the very unsettling situation in Russia/Ukraine AfterBurner release will be affected and probably delayed as Unwinder lives in Russia near the border to Ukraine!

_"Sorry guys, I was not working on anything related to AB during last couple weeks because of all this crap happening with Russia/Ukraine, which depresses people here a lot. The place where I live is a border of Russia/Ukraine. I'll try but I cannot promise you next beta on the next week."

"On new version:

We'll release one month old build of AB as new beta on the next week. It doesn't include all scheduled feature improvements it is better than nothing. Changes list includes:

Added optional unified GPU usage monitoring path via D3DKMT performance counters. You may tick Enable unified GPU usage monitoring option in AMD compatibilities properties in General tab as a workaround to replace native AMD GPU usage monitoring if it is working improperly (e.g. broken GPU usage monitoring in AMD ADL API for AMD Sea Islands GPU family)
Added basic monitoring for unsupported GPUs (e.g. Intel integrated iGPUs):
o Now GPU usage and videomemory usage can be monitored and displayed in On-Screen Display on any GPU, so you can use MSI Afterburner to monitor graphics subsystem on laptops without dedicated NVIDIA/AMD GPU
o Extended GPU usage monitoring for Intel integrated iGPUs. You can independently monitor usage of main GPU execution unit (labeled as GPU usage) and MFX unit (labeled as "VID usage" to keep NVIDIA-styled GPU domains naming)
Added NV12 compression to the list of available video formats to Videocapture tab. This format can be used to replace uncompressed video recording with fixed 2x compression ratio at the cost of some color information loss caused by RGB to YUV 4:2:0 color space conversion
RivaTuner Statistics Server has been upgraded to version 6.1.0"_

20/03/2014 *UNWINDER*

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Nostras

And suddenly the ukraine russia dispute hits home.


----------



## Byronist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> Yeah if it shows artifacts at factory oc there is no reason to push it further , further push it back to the manufactor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Are you serious? I just assumed that it's because the voltage is not high enough and the factory overclock is a bit too ambitious. The card works just fine otherwise.


----------



## colforbin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Byronist*
> 
> Are you serious? I just assumed that it's because the voltage is not high enough and the factory overclock is a bit too ambitious. The card works just fine otherwise.


I had a 780 TI GHZ Edition that was doing the same thing. Had to down clock to get stable. Send that thing back. Luckily I purchased through Amazon so it is a pretty easy fix. Best of luck.


----------



## Byronist

Thank you for the responses, guys. I will look into RMA'ing the card and getting a replacement.

BTW, this seems to be an endemic issue with Gigabyte GTX 780 Ti Windforce OC cards (as I only now saw how the internet is full of complaints about them).


----------



## cdnGhost

Are evbots usefully for these cards?
I have one I have never used and don't know what to do with it
As my setup is all asus....


----------



## Nostras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Byronist*
> 
> Thank you for the responses, guys. I will look into RMA'ing the card and getting a replacement.
> 
> BTW, this seems to be an endemic issue with Gigabyte GTX 780 Ti Windforce OC cards (as I only now saw how the internet is full of complaints about them).


Nonononono

780Ti Gigabyte Windforce *GHZ*


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Byronist*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> snip


The card should work 100% stable out of the box. I had the same card with exactly the same problem. couldn't keep it for long, and replaced it with EVGA ACX SC which is stable and has exactly the same boost clock as the old Gigabyte.

Looks like the problem with Gigabyte GHz is much more common than I anticipated, for every 5 persons who purchased the card 4 had unstable ones, don't know what happened to Gigabyte with the 780 Ti. I didn't extensively test my card but I think the reason behind its artifacting was the bad memory, couldn't get even the thing 1755 MHz stable, everytime I try to clock it, it just locks up the whole PC and force me to hard reboot, probably the memory wasn't even stable at stock in the first place.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdnGhost*
> 
> Are evbots usefully for these cards?
> I have one I have never used and don't know what to do with it
> As my setup is all asus....


Only for a card with the EVBot connector- namely the Classified versions of the 780Ti, 780 etc. If you have one and not ever used it, you can sell it for a good price these days.


----------



## Byronist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Looks like the problem with Gigabyte GHz is much more common than I anticipated, for every 5 persons who purchased the card 4 had unstable ones, don't know what happened to Gigabyte with the 780 Ti. I didn't extensively test my card but I think the reason behind its artifacting was the bad memory, couldn't get even the thing 1755 MHz stable, everytime I try to clock it, it just locks up the whole PC and force me to hard reboot, probably the memory wasn't even stable at stock in the first place.


This is outrageous. I feel like an idiot for procrastinating over this, though. I've had the card for 7 weeks now and am not sure what the people from the store I got it from will tell me regarding my RMA options. If they don't fret over me wanting to replace it with a different model is the MSI GeForce GTX 780Ti Gaming Edition a safe bet?


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Byronist*
> 
> This is outrageous. I feel like an idiot for procrastinating over this, though. I've had the card for 7 weeks now and am not sure what the people from the store I got it from will tell me regarding my RMA options. If they don't fret over me wanting to replace it with a different model is the MSI GeForce GTX 780Ti Gaming Edition a safe bet?


Didn't hear anything bad about the Gaming Edition.

Here are some reviews from those who purchased the card ...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127770

Good luck, hope things go well ...


----------



## fishingfanatic

I can't speak for anyone else but I would stick with Asus or EVGA. There are a lot of good cards, and I've owned just about every make, I think,lol.

Best overall performance with decent cooling in general has always been the non reference for me, though plenty of reference cards are just as if

not better at times.

The Asus DIRCU cards and the EVGA ACX cards run pretty good with no problems. They generally run pretty cool and quiet, unless being

stressed out. We don't do that here,... Yeah RIGHT! hehehe

The Gigabytes I had were pretty good cards, never had any issues, just this particular setup I guess.

Now if you throw in another bios, things change, but their cooling really is top notch if ur staying on air. It stayed cooler and quieter than the Asus,

but didn't oc as well. Luck of the draw!

Really they're all generally not bad, just some r better than others, no matter the manufacturer. Even then it's still luck of the draw..

Does anyone have an Asus ti? How does it run?

FF


----------



## Nostras

The above advise is pretty much NA only.
In europe EVGA cards are rare, and if they're there they're overpriced. You also get worse warranties, easily making them one of the worst companies to buy from in the EU.

ASUS cards are ( often ) very expensive compared to others.

Overall Gigabyte and MSI offer by *far* the best price/whatyouget ratio.

Other manufacturers are often more expensive than ASUS while offering less ( KFA, PNY, ZOTAC ).
Gainward does offer cards for a similair price as the ASUS, but that comes down to personal preference.
I honestly prefer Gainward, I like their phantom cooler a lot.

I, myself, have sworn to never ever buy an asus product.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nostras*
> 
> The above advise is pretty much NA only.
> In europe EVGA cards are rare, and if they're there they're overpriced. You also get worse warranties, easily making them one of the worst companies to buy from in the EU.
> 
> ASUS cards are ( often ) very expensive compared to others.
> 
> Overall Gigabyte and MSI offer by *far* the best price/whatyouget ratio.
> 
> Other manufacturers are often more expensive than ASUS while offering less ( KFA, PNY, ZOTAC ).
> Gainward does offer cards for a similair price as the ASUS, but that comes down to personal preference.
> I honestly prefer Gainward, I like their phantom cooler a lot.
> 
> I, myself, have sworn to never ever buy an asus product.


You are joking right?
EVGA rare in EU? Worse warranties? Do you live in a country that have problems with Germany? I know that in Greece its hard to buy EVGA but its country trade related, not a company issue!
I have worked with EVGA for over 10 years in Europe and never had a complaint about anything, good supply of products, warranty always respected in every product and first class daily basis communication!
ASUS is another excellent company to work with, not as straight forward as EVGA but always with outstanding products and services, more expensive, yes but justified by the product!
I personally always had ROG products since its appearance and every time i had to RMA a clients card or board, never had a problem!
KFA, PNY, ZOTAC and Gainward on the other hand are a big headache in RMA!
Resuming: King of RMA policy worldwide: EVGA! Quality: EVGA, ASUS and MSI, Gigabyte is a good company but right now isnt what it used to be! All the rest are small re-brand companies that buy cards and put their names on it!
Research wise you only have EVGA, ASUS and MSI!









My 2 cents!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Nostras

Let's see.
Gigabyte and MSI 780TI... 590€
ASUS 780Ti... 615€
EVGA ACX... 650€

I personally dislike ASUS for their ROG line, it's as if they're trying to promote really expensive items to somehow convince the not-so-tech-savvy people into buying them and raising the price bar to that level.
You don't even want to know how many times I've seen someone thinking ( and sometimes even actually having ) that they needed a maximus gene for their 4570.

EVGA in NL is somewhat disappointing. I'm not saying it's bad, but it's not as good as in the US, that's for sure.
I also strongly dislike fanboyism, what's EVGA all about.
Now, I'm not saying EVGA is bad, I've seen their ACX coolers do wonders, but I really want to raise some question marks whether it's worth the price premium you're paying for.


----------



## fishingfanatic

Well it really comes down to choice. If you spend a little more than you want, then by all means choose what you feel is best for you.

Asus, on the other hand, and I used to be nothing but Asus for mobos, and I love their cards!

In my limited experience with RMA, I told myself no more Asus boards. Outright accused me of damaging a replacement board when it was worse than the original.

Then for a replacement I get a refurbished board, aren't i Lucky. Funny when I bought a brand new board that didn't work properly Ihought I would get a brand new replacement. Think again!

I bought 2 new boards with the same problems and I'm still waiting to get my 2nd replacement. Told me to send my board when the replacement gets there. nothing.

Finally called, rma cancelled bcuz I never sent my board in!!! I don't know about anyone else, but I spent about $2000 on motherboards just for

myself last year and this is how I get treated. Told them straight out if they send me a bnib board, all is forgiven, if refurbed, well they can kiss my

butt. If I buy a board with their name on it it won't be new!!! Figures, rog iv rog iv black sabretooth r my current boards!


----------



## Silent Scone

What's the record on here for a reference card?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nostras*
> 
> Let's see.
> Gigabyte and MSI 780TI... 590€
> ASUS 780Ti... 615€
> EVGA ACX... 650€
> 
> I personally dislike ASUS for their ROG line, it's as if they're trying to promote really expensive items to somehow convince the not-so-tech-savvy people into buying them and raising the price bar to that level.
> You don't even want to know how many times I've seen someone thinking ( and sometimes even actually having ) that they needed a maximus gene for their 4570.
> 
> EVGA in NL is somewhat disappointing. I'm not saying it's bad, but it's not as good as in the US, that's for sure.
> I also strongly dislike fanboyism, what's EVGA all about.
> Now, I'm not saying EVGA is bad, I've seen their ACX coolers do wonders, but I really want to raise some question marks whether it's worth the price premium you're paying for.


If you are accusing me of me being a fan boy you are way off, you are new here and dont know me, so its ok!
I am very known in every Titan/780/780Ti/Classified thread and one thing nobody can accuse me is being one, as when i post articles about anything im always impartial and objective about it as in my previous post i stated all the good companies that have feedback here in the forum (this forum has close to 370.000 users)
EVGA is clearly the best VGA company around, either in its products or by its support in RMA, you even have a EVGA hardware REP her at OCN to help you out in everything you need!
In Europe you can order directly from EVGA in germany straight to your house if you dont have a representative near by!
As for €€€€, yes its more expensive like ASUS but you get not only a good card but also the services, like all things in life, you want good? well you have to pay for it!
That goes for EVGA, ASUS, MSI and Gigabyte! EVGA has the advantage of being very good with RMA´s, primary NVIDIA partner, do research and come up with Classifieds and Kingpin cards!
ASUS and MSI are excelent in motherboards full of features and not very expensive, (often hardware will be more expensive in one country but cheaper in another, i find myself buying (different countries, even overseas) where its cheaper but with warranty, EVGA, ASUS, MSI again...)
If you dont know about all brands PCB´s and VRM´s, power circuits, voltage, amperage, wattage, mosfets, inductors capacitors, power draw calculation and volt mods, you have come to the right place and person, i can help you with all of that! Not only me but several very good knowledgeable users can too! and with time you will see a lot of guys with specializations in several things, we call them gurus! Shilka for PSU,s, Skyn3t (My Brother) for bios, Sean webster for storage etc...








Meaning: You could have not come to a better place in all the internet!
OCN FTW!!!!

This you can call me a fanboy! OCN fanboyism!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Well it really comes down to choice. If you spend a little more than you want, then by all means choose what you feel is best for you.
> 
> Asus, on the other hand, and I used to be nothing but Asus for mobos, and I love their cards!
> 
> In my limited experience with RMA, I told myself no more Asus boards. Outright accused me of damaging a replacement board when it was worse than the original.
> 
> Then for a replacement I get a refurbished board, aren't i Lucky. Funny when I bought a brand new board that didn't work properly Ihought I would get a brand new replacement. Think again!
> 
> I bought 2 new boards with the same problems and I'm still waiting to get my 2nd replacement. Told me to send my board when the replacement gets there. nothing.
> 
> Finally called, rma cancelled bcuz I never sent my board in!!! I don't know about anyone else, but I spent about $2000 on motherboards just for
> 
> myself last year and this is how I get treated. Told them straight out if they send me a bnib board, all is forgiven, if refurbed, well they can kiss my
> 
> butt. If I buy a board with their name on it it won't be new!!! Figures, rog iv rog iv black sabretooth r my current boards!


Yeah! i know ASUS stepped on the ball in the US a long time ago and still their policies are not the best! If they do not turn now, they will loose their mid segment share to MSI and Gigabyte!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Silent Scone

I'm not a fan of ASUS either, EVGA all the way for customer service.

ASUS return polices are pretty limp and unclear. If they can get out of something, they will with regards to GPUS.

Also the VRMs on the reference gk110 ASUS cards seem to be the most limp. Both my Titans didn't last very long after 1.3v volts and not even for long periods. Other users have found the same. ASUS still make great products, don't mistake what I'm saying, but when it comes to NV GPUS I don't really think i would buy ASUS again just for how long it takes to blag a replacement for something when it is clearly in warranty.


----------



## Byronist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nostras*
> 
> Nonononono
> 
> 780Ti Gigabyte Windforce *GHZ*


Mine is the OC version (GV-N78TOC-3GD) and am experiencing the issues associated with the GHZ edition (which comes with the backplate). I've been reading around the internet and my case is not the only one (on the contrary, they both seem to be pretty unreliable models).

I'll tell people to avoid Gigabyte in the future.


----------



## hogofwar

is it normal to have a tiny amount of stutter?

I was looking at the credits in the walking dead season 2 episode 2 while they moved down the screen and noticed it stuttered the tiniest amount possible approx every second. It seems unnoticable, but it's bugging the hell out of me, as I swear I can see it in other games too.


----------



## edgain

I am generally very happy with my asus 780 ti. Before that I had the gtx 660ti and it served me well no problems whatsoever. I heard a lot about the poor customer service regarding Asus but because things have gone well I cant really say because I have not been down that road. The 780ti is performing very well I am very pleased with it. Mind you I had to do a little mod with 2 cable ties because on high fan speed the card would make a vibration on my case and the rattling was unbearable. It was the case though not the card. But I was already scared that I would have to RMA but no.
I just raised the card slightly and all is well.


----------



## Nostras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Byronist*
> 
> Mine is the OC version (GV-N78TOC-3GD) and am experiencing the issues associated with the GHZ edition (which comes with the backplate). I've been reading around the internet and my case is not the only one (on the contrary, they both seem to be pretty unreliable models).
> 
> I'll tell people to avoid Gigabyte in the future.


Most people have problems with the Ghz edition.
My OC version OC's nearly to the GHz version ( 7Mhz short )
The OC version failing is quite uncommon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> If you are accusing me of me being a fan boy you are way off, you are new here and dont know me, so its ok!
> I am very known in every Titan/780/780Ti/Classified thread and one thing nobody can accuse me is being one, as when i post articles about anything im always impartial and objective about it as in my previous post i stated all the good companies that have feedback here in the forum (this forum has close to 370.000 users)
> EVGA is clearly the best VGA company around, either in its products or by its support in RMA, you even have a EVGA hardware REP her at OCN to help you out in everything you need!
> In Europe you can order directly from EVGA in germany straight to your house if you dont have a representative near by!
> As for €€€€, yes its more expensive like ASUS but you get not only a good card but also the services, like all things in life, you want good? well you have to pay for it!
> That goes for EVGA, ASUS, MSI and Gigabyte! EVGA has the advantage of being very good with RMA´s, primary NVIDIA partner, do research and come up with Classifieds and Kingpin cards!
> ASUS and MSI are excelent in motherboards full of features and not very expensive, (often hardware will be more expensive in one country but cheaper in another, i find myself buying (different countries, even overseas) where its cheaper but with warranty, EVGA, ASUS, MSI again...)
> If you dont know about all brands PCB´s and VRM´s, power circuits, voltage, amperage, wattage, mosfets, inductors capacitors, power draw calculation and volt mods, you have come to the right place and person, i can help you with all of that! Not only me but several very good knowledgeable users can too! and with time you will see a lot of guys with specializations in several things, we call them gurus! Shilka for PSU,s, Skyn3t (My Brother) for bios, Sean webster for storage etc...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meaning: You could have not come to a better place in all the internet!
> OCN FTW!!!!


That wasn't what I was trying to say, this forum seems mostly unbiased









Where every penny counts, paying that extra mile is too costly.
Or at least, that's how I think about it.


----------



## fishingfanatic

Well I apologize if I offended anyone. I simply started to rage when thinking of that rma process, but it has been a trial in temperament

control.

Every manufacturer will have duds, but as was mentioned by others, the RMA is where it counts, at least to me. My current preference is

EVGA. Used to be XFX until they stopped making nvidia cards.

I just had a 760 SC that surprised me on how well it took to ocing and ran very well. It doesn't have the ACX cooler but still performs quite

well. Even the lower echelon cards are kicking it up nowadays it seems imho.









FF


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nostras*
> 
> That wasn't what I was trying to say, *this forum* seems mostly *unbiased*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where every penny counts, *paying that extra mile* is too costly.
> Or at least, that's how I think about it.












Sometimes it is too costly, sometimes its not! Its the perception of it we have that counts!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Nostras

So... Yeah... This just happened.

BF4

And I was just doing so well, damn


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nostras*
> 
> So... Yeah... This just happened.
> 
> BF4
> 
> And I was just doing so well, damn


Why in the name of god did you put the 335 drivers on?
332.21WHQL FTW!!!!


----------



## broadbandaddict

I am in love with my 780 Ti. What a beast!











Now I just need to get my CPU OC higher...

GPUZ: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/b9cyq/
Catzilla: http://www.catzilla.com/showresult?lp=224663


----------



## Nostras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Why in the name of god did you put the 335 drivers on?
> 332.21WHQL FTW!!!!


What's wrong with 335? Beta?
You reckon that matters?


----------



## Kedzie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> I am in love with my 780 Ti. What a beast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just need to get my CPU OC higher...
> 
> GPUZ: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/b9cyq/
> Catzilla: http://www.catzilla.com/showresult?lp=224663


How in the world is your system stable? Have you even run stress tests?


----------



## Nostras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kedzie*
> 
> How in the world is your system stable? Have you even run stress tests?


Well, looking at his Tmax...

I bet I can do that as well.
See 6 posts below.


----------



## Kedzie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nostras*
> 
> Well, looking at his Tmax...
> 
> I bet I can do that as well.


if so, why wouldn't you?


----------



## Nostras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kedzie*
> 
> if so, why wouldn't you?


Because it'll crash at a high enough load.
Surprisingly that's also the situation when it matters, making the OC worthless and dangerous.
See four posts below.


----------



## Kedzie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nostras*
> 
> Because it'll crash at a high enough load.
> Surprisingly that's also the situation when it matters, making the OC worthless and dangerous.


then that means it's not stable


----------



## Nostras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kedzie*
> 
> then that means it's not stable


That's what I said.

It might just run catzilla or something, but if you throw a taxing game at it ( eg. BF4 ) it won't hold.
See two posts below.


----------



## VSG

Have you guys run Catzilla? That last Raymarch test is very intense. His max temps are quite fine if on water - my own cards can do 1452 MHz core at 1.212V stable on Valley.


----------



## Nostras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Have you guys run Catzilla? That last Raymarch test is very intense. His max temps are quite fine if on water - my own cards can do 1452 MHz core at 1.212V stable on Valley.


Oh, there you go. Watercooling.
I thought he was running air and calling BS.

Doesn't hurt to note that you got wc


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nostras*
> 
> Oh, there you go. Watercooling.
> I thought he was running air and calling BS.
> 
> Doesn't hurt to note that you got wc


Yeah, sorry should have mentioned that. It seems to be stable in game and in Catzilla at those clocks but Valley didn't want to run. I backed off to 1400/4040.



Is that a good score?


----------



## dave l

Hi, long time lurker that never really had a reason to post until now. I am new to PC gaming and just went all out and bought a 780 ti. The kicker is it is a Gigabyte 780 ti GHZ edition. The rest of my computer is more than capable of running it... i5 3570k, Asus P77 motherboard, 16gb 1866 RAM and 700W PSU. All the recent talk about the problems with this card has me worried. Are the problems really that widespread or is it a case that only a few out of a bunch are having this problem? Better yet, is a problem trying to overclock the card more than the factory OC, which I wont do anyway. Please give me a piece of mind. Just curious, how many people have perfectly working ones... factory OCed and GHZ?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nostras*
> 
> What's wrong with 335? Beta?
> You reckon that matters?


I do reckon. The 335 drivers are broken it seems with the Ti's. Lotsa issues.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave l*
> 
> Hi, long time lurker that never really had a reason to post until now. I am new to PC gaming and just went all out and bought a 780 ti. The kicker is it is a Gigabyte 780 ti GHZ edition. The rest of my computer is more than capable of running it... i5 3570k, Asus P77 motherboard, 16gb 1866 RAM and 700W PSU. All the recent talk about the problems with this card has me worried. Are the problems really that widespread or is it a case that only a few out of a bunch are having this problem? Better yet, is a problem trying to overclock the card more than the factory OC, which I wont do anyway. Please give me a piece of mind. Just curious, how many people have perfectly working ones... factory OCed and GHZ?


I've only seen ONE person on this thread that had a GHZ edition and was able to have it work out of the box for gaming, gigabyte was just way too optimistic with their clock speeds and lacking the QC to verify they actually worked at them as shipped.


----------



## osarion

To *dave l*, the first Ti I got was a Ghz edition and it was bad. Run some benches and play some games if you have a bad card you'll know soon enough. Good luck with it yours may be trouble free!


----------



## dave l

Thanks for the reply, osarion! I got it used, which has me more worried, but at least I have eBay's money back guarantee to fall back on if it indeed is bad. I am hoping for the best because the seller stated nothing was wrong with it. Trying to be optimistic, but it is a big purchase. Will be getting it on Monday and running it through the normal gauntlet of tests.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave l*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, osarion! I got it used, which has me more worried, but at least I have eBay's money back guarantee to fall back on if it indeed is bad. I am hoping for the best because the seller stated nothing was wrong with it. Trying to be optimistic, but it is a big purchase. Will be getting it on Monday and running it through the normal gauntlet of tests.


Welcome to OCN and congrats on your 780Ti, keep us posted how it goes.









Also, your welcome to list your stats the easy way - *How to list your rig*


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> Yeah, sorry should have mentioned that. It seems to be stable in game and in Catzilla at those clocks but Valley didn't want to run. I backed off to 1400/4040.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a good score?


Yep. I scored 3652 with very slightly less clocks. I take it that's a ref card?

I can run Valley stable at 1395 core on mine. Not seen a higher ref clock till now!


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave l*
> 
> Hi, long time lurker that never really had a reason to post until now. I am new to PC gaming and just went all out and bought a 780 ti. The kicker is it is a Gigabyte 780 ti GHZ edition. The rest of my computer is more than capable of running it... i5 3570k, Asus P77 motherboard, 16gb 1866 RAM and 700W PSU. All the recent talk about the problems with this card has me worried. Are the problems really that widespread or is it a case that only a few out of a bunch are having this problem? Better yet, is a problem trying to overclock the card more than the factory OC, which I wont do anyway. Please give me a piece of mind. Just curious, how many people have perfectly working ones... factory OCed and GHZ?


From what I've seen the ones who got it truly stable are few. Once you get it I advice the first test to do is 3DMark11, it is the fastest way at showing the weaknesses in 780 Ti OCs, run it a few times, it can even catch unstable factory OCs (and was the main reason why I returned my GBT 780 ti GHz). 3DMark 13 doesn't look as intense TBH, my old Gigabyte was perfectly fine with 3DMark 13, once tested with 11 after a few minutes it starts artifacting.

The problem was exactly as this video shows.


----------



## pharcycle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave l*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, osarion! I got it used, which has me more worried, but at least I have eBay's money back guarantee to fall back on if it indeed is bad. I am hoping for the best because the seller stated nothing was wrong with it. Trying to be optimistic, but it is a big purchase. Will be getting it on Monday and running it through the normal gauntlet of tests.


Also worth noting that eBay should pay your return postage in that eventuality if you contact them... Did for me recently anyway and postage on the item was about £25. The item was not as described -pair of speakers that someone had changed the original nice aluminium tweeters for crappy silk car tweeters.
Good luck


----------



## z0ki

So I can get 1267mhz under air stable expect a DX.dll crash but I think it's a titanfall issue as other games it's 100% stable, is that about right under air? I tried 1280mhz but crashed half way through 3D mark. Would my OC seem pretty good for air on the 780 Ti classified? I think I need more voltage by the looks of it, when I get them under water could I get more?


----------



## Nostras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I do reckon. The 335 drivers are broken it seems with the Ti's. Lotsa issues.


Didn't know, thanks for notifying








It did happen after like... 6 hours of gaming though.
It's not like it's regular.


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> I think I need more voltage by the looks of it, when I get them under water could I get more? when I get them under water could I get more?


http://www.overclockers.com/evga-gtx780-classified-hydro-copper-waterblock-review

that should give you some idea what you can expect from a waterblock in comparisson to a air cooler on your gpu in terms of temperatures .


----------



## hogofwar

I had a GHZ edition for a short while, it kept crashing 30 mins into games. Tried to replace it, but after a month with no replacement I just went for a classy.

Couldn't be happier!

Now i just need to figure out how to decently overclock it.


----------



## dave l

Thanks for the advice guys. I will definitely run 3DMark 11 first thing. Also, at least I can get a refund if needed. Next time I will have to do my research a little more and maybe go with a vendor like EVGA. Will update on Monday with my results.


----------



## hogofwar

Also since switching from my 7850 to my 780 ti, it seems my main screen (conneted via HDMI) has got brighter, the blacks especially are noticeably brighter.

Is there any fix for this or do I just modify the screen's settings in it's OSD?


----------



## Jodiuh

Couple things.

1. Still very happy w/ my MSI Gaming Twin Frozr 4 (what a mouth full!!). Just blows the doors off the EVGA ACX and Asus DC2 coolers for the 780's. But I think they are the same for the Ti's. Much quieter...or cooler, your choice really. I run mine @ 1900 RPM which is about the same noise floor as my case fans @ full speed and I top out @ 68C in 26C room temps. Interestingly, the card's clock does bounce around from 1189 to 1200 to 1210 from time to time. And this happens when I'm below the power target.

2. What is wrong w/ the 335 drivers? I played BF4 last night and everything seemed fine.

Well, ok. There is one thing wrong. W/ 332 and below I was able to use Nvidia Inspector's Multi Display Saver to reduce my card's clocks and effectively shave 75 watts from the wall. 334 beta, whql, and 335 broke this for me. Anyone else using a 144hz monitor able to get their Ti to run around 300ish Mhz w/ ram speed down too? It's driving me nuts...worse, I don't know what can be done?


----------



## mojobear

What do you guys think of this? I have 290s but these look tempting









http://wccftech.com/evga-launch-gtx-780-6gb-gtx-780-ti-6gb-variants/


----------



## Gameaholic

I am having trouble deciding on which 780 Ti to get. My entire next build hinges on which one I am going to get and it will take up most of my budget. Here are my choices.

1. Asus ROG Matrix 780 Ti Platinum - This is my first choice but I have heard that the direct cu ii card has some clearance issues with the Corsair Obsidian 250D and this looks like it uses pretty much the same cooling system. I'll admit I want to buy this card just for the looks. If it doesn't fit the 250D then I will have to get a mid tower.

2. Asus Diretcu II - A more sensible choice. Leaving it all black would go with a lot more builds.

3. Asus reference 780 Ti- My question about this one is how loud is the reference cooler while gaming? I am considering getting this and then later on cooling it with the NZXT Kraken G10 and NZXT Kraken X60. Will I need to install VRAM heatsinks under the G10's fan? If so can someone recommend some low profile ones?

Also is 3GB of VRAM enough for 2560X1600?


----------



## pharcycle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gameaholic*
> 
> I am having trouble deciding on which 780 Ti to get. My entire next build hinges on which one I am going to get and it will take up most of my budget. Here are my choices.
> 
> 1. Asus ROG Matrix 780 Ti Platinum - This is my first choice but I have heard that the direct cu ii card has some clearance issues with the Corsair Obsidian 250D and this looks like it uses pretty much the same cooling system. I'll admit I want to buy this card just for the looks. If it doesn't fit the 250D then I will have to get a mid tower.
> 
> 2. Asus Diretcu II - A more sensible choice. Leaving it all black would go with a lot more builds.
> 
> 3. Asus reference 780 Ti- My question about this one is how loud is the reference cooler while gaming? I am considering getting this and then later on cooling it with the NZXT Kraken G10 and NZXT Kraken X60. Will I need to install VRAM heatsinks under the G10's fan? If so can someone recommend some low profile ones?
> 
> Also is 3GB of VRAM enough for 2560X1600?


It's a bit silly to buy a graphics card on looks in my opinion but then again I don't really care what the inside of my case looks like.

Stock cooler is really quiet and looks pretty swish, does get a little noisier than other cooling solutions at load but you'd usually have the in game noise to offset against how much you perceive this. Aftermarket coolers are better than the reference design though.... I was quite surprised how much hotter the 780ti's with reference coolers were than my 780s SC with ACX (both EVGA cards). I know it's not apples-for-apples though so a direct comparison is meaningless but was interesting (one was higher clock with fewer cores, the other vice-versa).

If you're tempted for an aftermarket cooler in the future why not look at EVGA Classified cards? Biggest OCing headroom, nice design, voltage control etc

EDIT: yeah, 3GB is fine for that resolution.


----------



## Byronist

Contacted the vendor (Overclockers.co.uk) to RMA my card and they told me that they'd swap it for a new Gigabyte. So I replied with basically a rant about how useless that would probably be (faulty cards after faulty cards, RMA's followed by RMA's) so I'm waiting for their reply... will keep you guys posted.

Also posting to check to see if I've done the rig signature alright!


----------



## hogofwar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Byronist*
> 
> Contacted the vendor (Overclockers.co.uk) to RMA my card and they told me that they'd swap it for a new Gigabyte. So I replied with basically a rant about how useless that would probably be (faulty cards after faulty cards, RMA's followed by RMA's) so I'm waiting for their reply... will keep you guys posted.
> 
> Also posting to check to see if I've done the rig signature alright!


What card are you returning?

I rmad my card with overclockers uk, a month later they had still not given me a new one. so I got a refund and went to another shop.


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yep. I scored 3652 with very slightly less clocks. I take it that's a ref card?
> 
> I can run Valley stable at 1395 core on mine. Not seen a higher ref clock till now!


Yeah, it's an EVGA Superclocked.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gameaholic*
> 
> I am having trouble deciding on which 780 Ti to get. My entire next build hinges on which one I am going to get and it will take up most of my budget. Here are my choices.
> 
> 1. Asus ROG Matrix 780 Ti Platinum - This is my first choice but I have heard that the direct cu ii card has some clearance issues with the Corsair Obsidian 250D and this looks like it uses pretty much the same cooling system. I'll admit I want to buy this card just for the looks. If it doesn't fit the 250D then I will have to get a mid tower.
> 
> 2. Asus Diretcu II - A more sensible choice. Leaving it all black would go with a lot more builds.
> 
> 3. Asus reference 780 Ti- My question about this one is how loud is the reference cooler while gaming? I am considering getting this and then later on cooling it with the NZXT Kraken G10 and NZXT Kraken X60. Will I need to install VRAM heatsinks under the G10's fan? If so can someone recommend some low profile ones?
> 
> Also is 3GB of VRAM enough for 2560X1600?


I've always had the best luck with reference cards. My 3 reference 7970s clock better than the other 6 non reference cards I had at various points and my 780 Ti reference seems to clock very well. It's all luck on what chip you're going to get anyways, you might get a reference card that overclocks 400Mhz or a ROG Matrix card that only does 40Mhz.


----------



## Byronist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hogofwar*
> 
> What card are you returning?
> 
> I rmad my card with overclockers uk, a month later they had still not given me a new one. so I got a refund and went to another shop.


Gigabyte GeForce GTX 780Ti WindForce 3x OC (GV-N78TOC-3GD).
Yep, I'll ask for a refund if they continue with this nonsense. They constantly run out of them too, probably because they have so many RMA's to deal with.


----------



## papi4baby

To Dave and other members, I was an owner of a Ti GHz card and for me it was also and unstable card.

I would steer clear of gigabyte cards if you can. I am currently running two MSI ref Ti's and they are awesome stable. Getting rid of them but would recommend MSI ref cards.


----------



## Gameaholic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharcycle*
> 
> It's a bit silly to buy a graphics card on looks in my opinion but then again I don't really care what the inside of my case looks like.
> 
> Stock cooler is really quiet and looks pretty swish, does get a little noisier than other cooling solutions at load but you'd usually have the in game noise to offset against how much you perceive this. Aftermarket coolers are better than the reference design though.... I was quite surprised how much hotter the 780ti's with reference coolers were than my 780s SC with ACX (both EVGA cards). I know it's not apples-for-apples though so a direct comparison is meaningless but was interesting (one was higher clock with fewer cores, the other vice-versa).
> 
> If you're tempted for an aftermarket cooler in the future why not look at EVGA Classified cards? Biggest OCing headroom, nice design, voltage control etc
> 
> EDIT: yeah, 3GB is fine for that resolution.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> Yeah, it's an EVGA Superclocked.
> I've always had the best luck with reference cards. My 3 reference 7970s clock better than the other 6 non reference cards I had at various points and my 780 Ti reference seems to clock very well. It's all luck on what chip you're going to get anyways, you might get a reference card that overclocks 400Mhz or a ROG Matrix card that only does 40Mhz.


Thanks for the feedback. I'll just go with a reference design. One more question. Should it be good to go out of the box or should I change the thermal paste? If so I have some AS5. Is that fine or is there another thermal paste you could recommend?


----------



## dave l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *papi4baby*
> 
> To Dave and other members, I was an owner of a Ti GHz card and for me it was also and unstable card.
> 
> I would steer clear of gigabyte cards if you can. I am currently running two MSI ref Ti's and they are awesome stable. Getting rid of them but would recommend MSI ref cards.


Well, I got my Gigabyte 780 Ti GHz edition today and did all the necessary installation stuff. Before installing it I ran DDU and did everything by the book. I even reinstalled Windows 8.1 a few days ago and was just running integrated graphics. I had the latest 3DMark and Nvidia drivers installed. I ran 3DMark 11 with no errors or artifacting that I could see. However, I ran vanilla 3DMark and it gave me a DirectX Device Hung error message of some sort. It happened right after the main Fire Strike benchmark was done (as the invisible woman creature got up after blasting the fire demon thingy). The screen went black and went back into Windows and the error popped up in a 3DMark dialog box, not a Windows Dialog box. My brother who knows a lot more about this stuff than me has never ever had a issue with 3DMark not completing, so it was alarming. This was his system previously, so he should know. Does this error point to a unstable card... hardware wise? My bother and I have never attempted to overclock any card we have had.


----------



## papi4baby

Yup.

Device hung is know to be the card is not stable. Try to down clock it and it might fix the issue.

Welcome to gigabyte.


----------



## dave l

double post... sorry.


----------



## dave l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *papi4baby*
> 
> To Dave and other members, I was an owner of a Ti GHz card and for me it was also and unstable card.
> 
> I would steer clear of gigabyte cards if you can. I am currently running two MSI ref Ti's and they are awesome stable. Getting rid of them but would recommend MSI ref cards.


It is going back to the eBay seller. Has anyone had experience with that sort of thing? They didn't specify a return policy, but I should be covered by eBay buyer protection if anything goes awry, hopefully. If is a hardware/factory overclock issue I don't even want to mess with it.

I need to downgrade to a regular 780 because of costs... which is better?

http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GeForce-GTX780-SuperClocked-03G-P4-2784-KR/dp/B00CUIVSNS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1395513780&sr=8-1&keywords=gtx+780

http://www.amazon.com/Thermal-Direct-GPU-Contact-Graphics-GTX780-DC2OC-3GD5/dp/B00DWV3NM6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1395513780&sr=8-2&keywords=gtx+780


----------



## papi4baby

I would say the evga one.


----------



## Byronist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave l*
> 
> I ran vanilla 3DMark and it gave me a DirectX Device Hung error message of some sort. It happened right after the main Fire Strike benchmark was done (as the invisible woman creature got up after blasting the fire demon thingy). The screen went black and went back into Windows and the error popped up in a 3DMark dialog box, not a Windows Dialog box. [...] Does this error point to a unstable card... hardware wise?


I have the exact same issues with it. It's the unstable factory overclock thing. Luckily Overclockers.co.uk agreed to give my money back once they receive the card and I will go for an EVGA one - bought from another store of course (the cards went down in price since I bought mine - at least something good seems to be coming out of this mess).


----------



## dave l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Byronist*
> 
> I have the exact same issues with it. It's the unstable factory overclock thing. Luckily Overclockers.co.uk agreed to give my money back once they receive the card and I will go for an EVGA one - bought from another store of course (the cards went down in price since I bought mine - at least something good seems to be coming out of this mess).


I was really hoping the one I got worked. I didn't do my research until after making the purchase. I read somewhere someone saying it was downright criminal what Gigabyte is doing and I somewhat agree. They should at least issue a recall of some sort. Everyone seems to have this problem. In the end, I learned my lesson, hopefully.


----------



## jezzer

I think 335 driver damaged something in my 780 Ti.

Voltage does not seem to get controlled anymore, getting artifacts and screen tears on clocks i have been gaming on for months.

When upping voltage in PrecisionX manually it still works like it did. Could the driver have damaged some kind of voltage controller?

I even rolled back the driver but the problem is still there.


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> I think 335 driver damaged something in my 780 Ti.
> 
> Voltage does not seem to get controlled anymore, getting artifacts and screen tears on clocks i have been gaming on for months.
> 
> When upping voltage in PrecisionX manually it still works like it did. Could the driver have damaged some kind of voltage controller?
> 
> I even rolled back the driver but the problem is still there.


What happens when you revert back to the previous driver? EDIT< missed the last line, sorry. Tried reflashing the BIOS ? I have this weird issue where I'm sometimes able to achieve 1400mhz on air, but after a reboot, it won't go past 1300. This only occurs right after I flashed my BIOS that I'm able to achieve 1400mhz. Maybe some overcurrent protection or overvoltage protection gets shut down when applying the voltage needed for clearing and writing the BIOS to your chip. Just try it.


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakakakaka*
> 
> What happens when you revert back to the previous driver? EDIT< missed the last line, sorry.


Yeah it does not change anything. I was completely stable on Skyn bios and +130 core. In installed the new driver and started gaming and games crash, clocks get downclocked to like 666 (lol?) mhz and do no boost or anything.

So i did some 3dmark runs and get artifacts like crazy and screen tearing. So i did some monitoring and saw that the voltage did not go up under heavy load. So i manually set the voltage and then there was no problem.

Removed driver and installed the old driver i had but the problem is still there.

I seriously think voltage control/stepping is not working anymore and something got damaged


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Yeah it does not change anything. I was completely stable on Skyn bios and +130 core. In installed the new driver and started gaming and games crash, clocks get downclocked to like 666 (lol?) mhz and do no boost or anything.
> 
> So i did some 3dmark runs and get artifacts like crazy and screen tearing. So i did some monitoring and saw that the voltage did not go up under heavy load. So i manually set the voltage and then there was no problem.
> 
> Removed driver and installed the old driver i had but the problem is still there.
> 
> I seriously think voltage control/stepping is not working anymore and something got damaged


Well, try a reflash then? Or put the card in a different slot, so that Windows detects it as a new card. Have you tried removing the drivers fully with a driver uninstaller? Or in device manager (with the checkbox checked)?


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakakakaka*
> 
> Well, try a reflash then? Or put the card in a different slot, so that Windows detects it as a new card. Have you tried removing the drivers fully with a driver uninstaller? Or in device manager (with the checkbox checked)?


Just did that but no luck.


----------



## jezzer

Max volt i get is 1.0870

Don't know what is was before using the new driver but i now need to set volt manually to at least 1150 now to get stable clocks.

What really sucks because now i need to pump 1150 volts non stop to the card regardless of usage

EDIT
To what voltage does it boost with reference bios? 1175?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 
> 
> If you have another version with 2 fans(?) you cant use the reference bios as its only for stock cooler fan!


I own the lower (triple fan) card. It's actually just a Palit JetStream that's been re-badged by PNY. The Palit JetStream BIOS on page 1 of this thread does work with the PNY card, and the stock BIOS version number is identical for both cards. Overvolting with both EVGA Precision and the Palit tool (Thunder Master) works BTW. As far as I know Palit does bin the CPUs for these cards. I'm currently running my card at 1241 MHz, and it has not hit 70 C yet in any benchmark or during a 2 hour BF4 gaming session.







This is a really great (and really big 3-slot) cooler. The card has a KPE-like ASIC of 66.4, and I feel that it can be pushed quite hard even on air, given enough voltage. It was recently on sale at Newegg for $659.99 after a $20 MIR.


----------



## papi4baby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> I think 335 driver damaged something in my 780 Ti.
> 
> Voltage does not seem to get controlled anymore, getting artifacts and screen tears on clocks i have been gaming on for months.
> 
> When upping voltage in PrecisionX manually it still works like it did. Could the driver have damaged some kind of voltage controller?
> 
> I even rolled back the driver but the problem is still there.


Try uninstalling again run ddu and go another driver(two previous version) set back too.


----------



## Camberwell

So I've ordered a new psu (Cooler Master V850), and it has 3 PCI-E cables with 2 connectors on each cable to give a total of 6 PCI-E connectors. Can I use just the 2 connectors on one cable to connect up my GTX 780 Ti, or should I use 2 separate cables?


----------



## funkyslayer

is 79.1 ASIC quality good for EVGA superclocked acx?


----------



## deafboy

Don't pay much attention to asic value.


----------



## funkyslayer

how do i find out what kind of memory i have on my card?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Use the latest gpuz or take the cooler off and look manually:


----------



## Silent Scone

As above. It doesn't really mean a great deal. (ASIC)

Jezzer did you say you'd tried reflashing to stock BIOS? I can't imagine it's damaged sounds like a software issue. Try using driver fusion or similar and make sure you're back on stock BIOS.


----------



## funkyslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Use the latest gpuz or take the cooler off and look manually:


thank you







had hynix


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> As above. It doesn't really mean a great deal. (ASIC)
> 
> Jezzer did you say you'd tried reflashing to stock BIOS? I can't imagine it's damaged sounds like a software issue. Try using driver fusion or similar and make sure you're back on stock BIOS.


I reflashed skynt bios, since it worked before on that bios it should be solved with that too but it is not. I will try stock but dont think that will do it, assumption tho so will try


----------



## z0ki

When u flashed my 780Ti Classified I just flashed it without choosing the LN2 bios to flash over it does this matter?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> I reflashed skynt bios, since it worked before on that bios it should be solved with that too but it is not. I will try stock but dont think that will do it, assumption tho so will try


I have seen people flash to Skyn3t BIOS and have some random issues, like 3d clocks frozen etc. You definitely should flash back to stock to see if the issue is still there.


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> I reflashed skynt bios, since it worked before on that bios it should be solved with that too but it is not. I will try stock but dont think that will do it, assumption tho so will try


I had the same Problems as you , read this carefully and do exactly what i describet and you will be good to go :

1. flash the card with whatever bios you wanna use ( stock , sykn3t .... whatever )
2. reboot
3. uninstall every typical tool for overclocking / monitoring of your gpu ( precision & afterburner most of you guys probably have )
4. reboot
5. uninstall Nvidia driver with DDU
6. reboot
7. install prefered Nvidia Driver ( driver doesent realy matter´s at least in terms of voltage delivery )
8. reboot
9. for Overclocking / Volting install one of those : latest EVGA Precision X , Nvidia Inspector 1.9.7.2. <- this is what i use
10. Setup your clocks and voltages and everything should be fine
Now everything realy needs to work at least in terms of voltage delivery

Important :

You need to understand that using MSI Afterburner doesent crank the Voltages on your 780 Ti´s GPU Core up it only adds the voltage to the GPU itself .

However if you want to use Afterburner for 64 Bit Monitoring be sure to untik "Hardware Controlling and Monitoring" under Afterburners options so that there is no way Afterburner can manipulate any of your clocks or Voltages and use Nvidia Inspector for Overclocking .


----------



## Vici0us

Can you guys tell me how far I can push memory on stock voltage?
I recently bought a SC EVGA GTX 780 Ti (had SLI SC EVGA 760s before). They overclocked great. I plan on SLI-ing 780 Tis in the future.
Before I start messing around with Precision. I'd like to know, how far I can push memory on stock voltage.
Also, what are safe temps? Thanks!


----------



## z0ki

Could skynet bios cause directX to crash?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Could skynet bios cause directX to crash?


I cannot see how, I would first make sure that your DirectX version is valid as in re-install the latest release as something may be corrupt. I use Skyn3t Bios and no issues here with DirectX or any other runtime.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> I cannot see how, I would first make sure that your DirectX version is valid as in re-install the latest release as something may be corrupt. I use Skyn3t Bios and no issues here with DirectX or any other runtime.


Well thats what I'm thinking, but I have titanfall always crashing on me with some materielsdx.dll but all other games and benchmarks run fine with no crashing. I'm just reinstalling windows now but I'm thinking it's the .dll file in the titanfall DX folder. It's really annoying me so say the least as I keep thinking it's my gpu!


----------



## Silent Scone

DX errors normally implicate an unstable oc. At least if they're consistent.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> DX errors normally implicate an unstable oc. At least if they're consistent.


Even if it doesn't happen in benches or any other game?

On my 780Ti Classified which is on air atm at 1.212v I am able to run 1267mhz with it still maintaining under 70c under load. Is this too high on air or is it simply my card doesn't have a good chip? If that is the case I'm worried I won't be able to go above 1300mhz under water? Maybe it needs more volts I don't know maybe someone can chime in?

What is a good OC for the Classified under air and at 1.212v


----------



## MK3Steve

I know a guy from an other forum who got 1350 Mhz @ 1,21 Volts , rockstable , every game , every Benchmark .


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> I know a guy from an other forum who got 1350 Mhz @ 1,21 Volts , rockstable , every game , every Benchmark .


Well im going to try to OC with NVinspector instead and see what happens, i'm just curious with the voltage meter how much would the value be to achieve 1.219v ? it's listed at mv but not sure how much do i really need to increase it.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Even if it doesn't happen in benches or any other game?
> 
> On my 780Ti Classified which is on air atm at 1.212v I am able to run 1267mhz with it still maintaining under 70c under load. Is this too high on air or is it simply my card doesn't have a good chip? If that is the case I'm worried I won't be able to go above 1300mhz under water? Maybe it needs more volts I don't know maybe someone can chime in?
> 
> What is a good OC for the Classified under air and at 1.212v


You'll be able to at least get 1300 core on water I'd imagine. My reference on air was barely bench stable at 1240. Kept at 30-35c I can game at 1300 and hit 1400 in certain benchmarks. Colder the better. All the above is @ 1.212v. Try clocks at 1.2v though, sometimes you'll be able to hit slightly higher


----------



## z0ki

Can't seem to go higher than 1.212v, which is what im running and getting that crash only in Titanfall..

I'm doing the OC in nvinspector but im wondering, it doesn't have an option to do a custom fan curve in it does it? Should i create one in precisionX or MSI AB? Running either one with my Overclock set in NVinsepctor won't conflict or throttle down my voltage/clock speed will it? Just want to use it to simply setup a custom fan curve


----------



## MK3Steve

Using Precision or Afterburner instead of Nvidia Inspector wont make a unstable Overclock stable suddenly . Usually you can manipulate your Fan Speed in Nv Inspector , just untik Auto and set your fan to your desired value :










Note that if you wanne use MSI Afterburner you wont be able to add Voltage to your GPU Core so only use Nvinspector or Evga Precision .


----------



## z0ki

Cheers for the reply, I meant if I set my overclock in NVinspector then load AB or precisionX whichever I choose and not set the overclock in there but still have my OC working through NVinspector but just use one of the other tools as simply setting a fan curve?


----------



## Robere

I have been reading on the thread about others having issues with the Gigabyte GTX780 Ti GHZ version. I have one of these and have had it for over 2 months. I can say that mine is working quite well.
My below clocks are rock solid artifact free stable playing ARMA3 Breaking Point and Patrol Opps. I was able to hit much higher running the Valley Benchmark; (1306 core and 3650 Mem . With the stock bios I had no issues and was able to push it to 1200 which is 50 past shipping core boost clock (1150). *With the Skyn3t bios and the 1.212v i can get it to1235 core and 3650 memory clock.*
@1235/3650 i get 3176 in Valley at 1080 8xAA


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robere*
> 
> I have been reading on the thread about others having issues with the Gigabyte GTX780 Ti GHZ version. I have one of these and have had it for over 2 months. I can say that mine is working quite well.
> My below clocks are rock solid artifect free stable playing ARMA3 Breaking Point and Patrol Opps. I was able to hit much higher running the Valley Benchmark; (1306 core and 3650 Mem . With the stock bios I had no issues and was able to push it to 1200 which is 50 past shipping core boost clock (1150). *With the Skyn3t bios and the 1.212v i can get it to1235 core and 3650 memory clock.*


The Windforce OC x3 or GHZ Edition got 1,2 Voltage out of the Box . Without flashing the Bios you wont get any higher Voltage using Precision X or any other Tool .
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Cheers for the reply, I meant if I set my overclock in NVinspector then load AB or precisionX whichever I choose and not set the overclock in there but still have my OC working through NVinspector but just use one of the other tools as simply setting a fan curve?


First try setting your fan curve on Precision or AB and apply . Then open up NV Inspector and change your clock and voltage settings and leave fan on auto . Maybee this works .


----------



## Robere

To be clear MK3Steve I have been using Precision X for my GPU overclocking. My GHZ card out of the box using Precision X would only go to 1.18v max. After flashing Skyn3t I was able to get to 1.212v.


----------



## Silent Scone

You can't go higher than 1.212? You need to use the classy tool


----------



## Robere

What is teh Classy tool? Can you provide a link? I thought the max V from Skyn3t bios was 1.212 without doing the resistor soldering trick (which i aint gonna do)


----------



## Silent Scone

It is, I was under the impression z0ki was using a classified. Hadn't refreshed, sorry for confusion







.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It is, I was under the impression z0ki was using a classified. Hadn't refreshed, sorry for confusion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You'd be correct I am using a classy


----------



## MK3Steve

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robere*
> 
> To be clear MK3Steve I have been using Precision X for my GPU overclocking. My GHZ card out of the box using Precision X would only go to 1.18v max. After flashing Skyn3t I was able to get to 1.212v.


My 780 Ti Windforce was out of the Box @ 1,2 Volts . What your using for reading your gpu volt , i guess youre using Afterburner or Precision OSD ?


----------



## z0ki

Once you set the voltage to a set value manually (1.212v) does the voltage offset and lower when not under load? Or is it a constant 1.212v?


----------



## gordan

I'm pretty sure the fan speed unlock on the skyn3t BIOS, at least for the EVGA SC ACX, is bogus/broken.
Yes, you can drag the slider up to 100% in EVGA Precision X
No, it doesn't increase the maximum fan RPM

With the stock BIOS I get about 3500 RPM @ 85%
With the modified BIOS I get about 3500 [email protected]% and about 3000 RPM @ 85%

So all the fan unlocking does is change the label, it doesn't change the actual maximum voltage applied to the fan.

It also changes labels on the TDP, but not the actual TDP.
With the stock BIOS my card stabilizes at 92C while mining with fan at maximum, [email protected]% PerfCap by power limit according to GPU-Z.
With the skyn3t BIOS the card stabilizes at 92C while mining with fan at maximum, [email protected]%, PerfCap not listed in GPU-Z.

The performance also doesn't change so I am quiet certain that the skyn3t BIOS is completely bogus and doesn't do anything at all useful at all. All it does is remove the boost clocks so the card never clocks up to 1076MHz.

What we really need is an engineering BIOS for the 780Ti, like the one available here for the Titan:
http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=71489

The said Titan BIOS *won't work as is* because you would need to change the RAM size and timings, as described by Raim here:
http://www.eevblog.com/forum/chat/hacking-nvidia-cards-into-their-professional-counterparts/msg406006/#msg406006

It would also require changing the voltage table to gain significant benefit because Titan is based on earlier silicon which isn't as good, and requires somewhat higher voltages (more RAM probably also means the memory controller needs more power, which is at least a part of the reason for the higher GPU voltages)

It would probably be worth it, though - my Titan with the engineering BIOS can run the fan at ~4100rpm, whereas the 780Ti tops out at 3500rpm, both with the reference cooler. While it is plausible the fan motor is different, I'm not entirely convinced that is what is behind the rpm difference.


----------



## Robere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*


My 780 Ti Windforce was out of the Box @ 1,2 Volts . What your using for reading your gpu volt , i guess youre using Afterburner or Precision OSD ?[/quote]

I am using GpuZ to monitor voltage.

Voltage scales up and down with load.


----------



## z0ki

I think the 335.23 drivers are uttery crap and broken! Did a full clean install, put all my drivers in etc downloaded some games opened up Geforce experience bang black screen driver crash, turning on shadowplay gives black screen need to reset the PC.. i tried older drivers and they didn't work well either.

Anyone else experiencing problems with the latest drivers? Checked on google and it seems a lot of people are experiencing crashing with these latest drivers.


----------



## Silent Scone

Nope no issues here on Ti ref cards under Win 8.1

Have switched between stock bios and Skynets a few times too.

Try Driver Fusion.


----------



## Robere

I have rolled back after reading about so many issues with 335


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robere*
> 
> I am using GpuZ to monitor voltage. Voltage scales up and down with load.


Yeah . Of Course mine scaled too . In Counterstrike Source it even downclocked to somewhere between 1,0-1,1 Volts ( cant realy remember ) and run on 700 or so Mhz Core lol .


----------



## z0ki

Guys I think I may have found the problem to my crashing issue (possibly) so I'll ask here if you can confirm if that would have caused it.

My max power target was on like 115, I ramped it up and I'm yet to get a driver crash or game crash. Would the power target contribute to instability?


----------



## Silent Scone

Yes. If you were bouncing off the power limit whilst overclocked the card may have no been getting enough.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Guys I think I may have found the problem to my crashing issue (possibly) so I'll ask here if you can confirm if that would have caused it.
> 
> My max power target was on like 115, I ramped it up and I'm yet to get a driver crash or game crash. Would the power target contribute to instability?


Yes if you cranked up the volts and clocks means the card would need more watts which is what the power target controls. At 1349 core and 8 ghz mem my power target is 130% anything less then that I also crash. The crash is because it does not have enough juice to sustain the clock you set so increasing the power target slightly and volts can solve those.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Yes if you cranked up the volts and clocks means the card would need more watts which is what the power target controls. At 1349 core and 8 ghz mem my power target is 130% anything less then that I also crash. The crash is because it does not have enough juice to sustain the clock you set so increasing the power target slightly and volts can solve those.


Damn so it was just that stupid power target that has been causing me greif! It was happening only in Titanfall, I got so pissed I ramped it up to 150% lol and I played 5 rounds in a row without a single crash.. So tomorrow I'll back down and start at 120% as I started with 115% like a douche, so I'll bump it up by 5% each time and see how it goes. I'll even start to bring my core clock higher too in the process..

Why and how did I not even think of the power target!

So to clarify the higher you set the base clock you need to adjust the power target accordingly?


----------



## pharcycle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> So to clarify the higher you set the base clock you need to adjust the power target accordingly?


Yeah, as you overclock your card needs more power, same as how you raise your VCore when overclocking your CPU.

Only difference with this is that it's a limit to how much power it *can* draw, not an absolute amount it *will* draw.

If you're stable at 150% limit then I'd just leave it on it and enjoy the card, it'll not draw that much power unless it needs to.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharcycle*
> 
> Yeah, as you overclock your card needs more power, same as how you raise your VCore when overclocking your CPU.
> 
> Only difference with this is that it's a limit to how much power it *can* draw, not an absolute amount it *will* draw.
> 
> If you're stable at 150% limit then I'd just leave it on it and enjoy the card, it'll not draw that much power unless it needs to.


Well if it's safe to leave it at 150% then i'll leave it as that, and raise my base core higher and see how it goes stability wise. Once i get my second card and whack them under water will i be able to raise the power target higher then the 150% if i need to?

To be honest under air i'll be happy with 1280-1290mhz on the base clock till i get them under water. I did notice though that when i raised the power target up my GPU wasn't getting as hot as it was on 115% and this was directly after i changed it to 150% and had a few games.. Ambient temp didn't more so dunno lol

But if this has fixed my issue i'll be over the moon and finally be able to enjoy my card instead of trouble shooting!


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> So to clarify the higher you set the base clock you need to adjust the power target accordingly?


yea pharcycle is correct on his statement. When doing higher oc you will have to adjust power target for small oc and small bumps in voltage its usually not needed. Just when you start maxing the card out and high oc the card will want more juice. Like previously stated it will not draw power unless the card needs it.


----------



## JohnKimble

i'm looking for a little guidance








i have the MSI 780 TI gaming twin frozr card and i would like to stop it from throttling, which i believe is what is it called when the card downclocks itself.
as i understand, the solution is to replace the original bios with the skyn3t bios. however my card is not on the list on the frontpage.

Can i use one of the others?

if it is of any relevance the current bios version is the 80.80.34.00.35.
and the card gets around 70 degrees under max load.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Damn so it was just that stupid power target that has been causing me greif! It was happening only in Titanfall, I got so pissed I ramped it up to 150% lol and I played 5 rounds in a row without a single crash.. So tomorrow I'll back down and start at 120% as I started with 115% like a douche, so I'll bump it up by 5% each time and see how it goes. I'll even start to bring my core clock higher too in the process..
> 
> Why and how did I not even think of the power target!
> 
> So to clarify the higher you set the base clock you need to adjust the power target accordingly?


Sooo.. you didnt read my guide after all...









*OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*

While you are at it read my other article too:

_"The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB gets its reading from the VRM´s!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)"_

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnKimble*
> 
> i'm looking for a little guidance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have the MSI 780 TI gaming twin frozr card and i would like to stop it from throttling, which i believe is what is it called when the card downclocks itself.
> as i understand, the solution is to replace the original bios with the skyn3t bios. however my card is not on the list on the frontpage.
> 
> Can i use one of the others?
> 
> if it is of any relevance the current bios version is the 80.80.34.00.35.
> and the card gets around 70 degrees under max load.


PM me your bios!








I cant promise you fast but it will be posted when its done, as we are pressed for time in our jobs and Family comes first!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Kedzie

780ti SLI is ungodly. XD


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kedzie*
> 
> 780ti SLI is ungodly. XD


Yeah using skyn3t bios though no sure if it is flashed to the ln2 bios or the normal one, don't think that would matter would it?


----------



## Kedzie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Yeah using skyn3t bios though no sure if it is flashed to the ln2 bios or the normal one, don't think that would matter would it?


Go here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/8500#post_21914507


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnKimble*
> 
> i'm looking for a little guidance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have the MSI 780 TI gaming twin frozr card and i would like to stop it from throttling, which i believe is what is it called when the card downclocks itself.
> as i understand, the solution is to replace the original bios with the skyn3t bios. however my card is not on the list on the frontpage.
> 
> Can i use one of the others?
> 
> if it is of any relevance the current bios version is the 80.80.34.00.35.
> and the card gets around 70 degrees under max load.


I have the same card, since it is a reference pcb you can just use the reference MSI bios in the OP. It's working great for me!


----------



## Nostras

Looking through the bioses looking for the gigabyte one, I noticed one is called Gigabyte F3X. Why the F?


----------



## JohnKimble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> I have the same card, since it is a reference pcb you can just use the reference MSI bios in the OP. It's working great for me!


i can't seem to find a reference MSI bios in the OP







could you provide me with a link?

ohh nevermind i found it thank you


----------



## revro

anyone running 2 of these in SLI? what temps are you getting? my case is super cooled
EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti SC ACX

best
revro


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kedzie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Yeah using skyn3t bios though no sure if it is flashed to the ln2 bios or the normal one, don't think that would matter would it?
> 
> 
> 
> Go here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/8500#post_21914507
Click to expand...

@z0ki:
Another place you should go is here:
www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club
As you have stated that your card is a Classy, it could be far more relevant to you than the 780 Ti thread.


----------



## StreekG

Think i've maxed out my 780 Ti Ghz edition. Boosting to 1250mhz. I'll post some screens tonight.


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StreekG*
> 
> Think i've maxed out my 780 Ti Ghz edition. Boosting to 1250mhz. I'll post some screens tonight.


1250 is very good for stable everyday clocks

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nostras

Seems most cap at 1200-1250 ish without the special bios.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nostras*
> 
> Looking through the bioses looking for the gigabyte one, I noticed one is called Gigabyte F3X. Why the F?


Just to differentiate the Wind*F*orce bios! Nothing special!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> @z0ki:
> Another place you should go is here:
> www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club
> As you have stated that your card is a Classy, it could be far more relevant to you than the 780 Ti thread.


Nah! I gave him that link ages ago! z0ki likes the crowd here more!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nostras*
> 
> Seems most cap at 1200-1250 ish without the special bios.


it's been a while since I put the skynet bios in, but I think mine was like 1150-1180 with stock voltage and bios

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nostras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> it's been a while since I put the skynet bios in, but I think mine was like 1150-1180 with stock voltage and bios
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


That's not too bad actually, on stock volts.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> @z0ki:
> Another place you should go is here:
> www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club
> As you have stated that your card is a Classy, it could be far more relevant to you than the 780 Ti thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah! I gave him that link ages ago! z0ki likes the crowd here more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)
Click to expand...

Lol!
Well, who can blame him?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Lol!
> Well, who can blame him?


Yap! I monitor several threads but the Titan/780/780Ti has the best crowd indeed!


----------



## StreekG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nostras*
> 
> Seems most cap at 1200-1250 ish without the special bios.


Mine is running at 1250 with 1.212v


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StreekG*
> 
> Mine is running at 1250 with 1.212v


Yeah it looks like mine is bench stable at 1267mhz 1.212v but crashes still in Titanfall need to bring it down to 1254mhz it seems







but it's only that one that crashes while benches and other games it's stable.

I'm trying to use the classified over voltage tool I set it to 1.290v but it's not working when I hit apply? Any ideas how to make the voltage stick?


----------



## Nostras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StreekG*
> 
> Mine is running at 1250 with 1.212v


Seems like I need to throw my hand at OCing my card too.

What I do know is that I can pull the vddc core slider all the way to the left ( -100 ) and the card still remains stable at 1085/1750. GPU-Z says mostly 1.075V and sometimes 1.087V. Don't know how legit it is though.

Nvidia is still very new to me.

1.212 sounds very decent to me as well, but that's from referencing 7970/280Xes.

Is there a reliable way to read the VDDC core? The real one?

I find it hard to believe a 780Ti can run 1160/1850 @ 1.075V...

I could like, grab a wattmeter, but I don't wanna walk all the way downstairs to disconnect it from the mining rig









Edit: It seems the undervolting does work since valley crashes at 1185 @ 1.075V though it normally doesn't.

Scrap that.

For some reason the windforce caps at 1.087V core?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> I'm trying to use the classified over voltage tool I set it to 1.290v but it's not working when I hit apply? Any ideas how to make the voltage stick?


Unless something has changed, nothing will read voltage higher than 1.212v.

But your 1.29v is being set.

Watch your GPU temp just before you click apply on the Classy tool. The temp will jump 2-3c when you hit the apply button because of the extra volts.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Unless something has changed, nothing will read voltage higher than 1.212v.
> 
> But your 1.29v is being set.
> 
> Watch your GPU temp just before you click apply on the Classy tool. The temp will jump 2-3c when you hit the apply button because of the extra volts.


Well i just did some gaming and benches temps did not exceed 68c was actually around 66c most of the time.

I have another question though, When you flash the classy which has a dual bios, was i supposed to flash it to the LN2 bios and not the stock one? Because i am noticing my power target only goes to 150.. Did i miss something when i flashed the skyn3t bios?


----------



## Nostras

After flashing the Skynet bios it appears as if the voltage control is broken, I can't OC it anywhere near I could with the stock bios.
Gigabyte 780Ti WF x3.

Really odd though...


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nostras*
> 
> After flashing the Skynet bios it appears as if the voltage control is broken, I can't OC it anywhere near I could with the stock bios.
> Gigabyte 780Ti WF x3.
> 
> Really odd though...


What tool you´re using for voltage manipulation ?


----------



## Nostras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> What tool you´re using for voltage manipulation ?


Afterburner.
I also use GPU-Z, but it tells me the same as afterburner.


----------



## MK3Steve

Those 1,21 Volts can be only applied with Evga Precision or Nvidia Inspector mate







.

Do the following steps one after another and you´ll be good to go :

1. flash the card with whatever bios you wanna use ( stock , sykn3t .... whatever )
2. reboot
3. uninstall every typical tool for overclocking / monitoring of your gpu ( precision & afterburner most of you guys probably have )
4. reboot
5. uninstall Nvidia driver with DDU
6. reboot
7. install prefered Nvidia Driver ( driver doesent realy matter´s at least in terms of voltage delivery )
8. reboot
9. for Overclocking / Volting install one of those : latest EVGA Precision X , Nvidia Inspector 1.9.7.2. <- this is what i use
10. Setup your clocks and voltages and everything should be fine
Now everything realy needs to work at least in terms of voltage delivery

Important :

You need to understand that using MSI Afterburner doesent crank the Voltages on your 780 Ti´s GPU Core up it only adds the voltage to the GPU itself but that doesent help you stabilizing your actuall Overclock .

However if you want to use Afterburner for 64 Bit Monitoring be sure to untik "Hardware Controlling and Monitoring" under Afterburners options so that there is no way Afterburner can manipulate any of your clocks or Voltages and use Nvidia Inspector for Overclocking .


----------



## Nostras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> Those 1,21 Volts can be only applied with Evga Precision or Nvidia Inspector mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Do the following steps one after another and you´ll be good to go :
> 
> 1. flash the card with whatever bios you wanna use ( stock , sykn3t .... whatever )
> 2. reboot
> 3. uninstall every typical tool for overclocking / monitoring of your gpu ( precision & afterburner most of you guys probably have )
> 4. reboot
> 5. uninstall Nvidia driver with DDU
> 6. reboot
> 7. install prefered Nvidia Driver ( driver doesent realy matter´s at least in terms of voltage delivery )
> 8. reboot
> 9. for Overclocking / Volting install one of those : latest EVGA Precision X , Nvidia Inspector 1.9.7.2. <- this is what i use
> 10. Setup your clocks and voltages and everything should be fine
> Now everything realy needs to work at least in terms of voltage delivery
> 
> Important :
> 
> You need to understand that using MSI Afterburner doesent crank the Voltages on your 780 Ti´s GPU Core up it only adds the voltage to the GPU itself but that doesent help you stabilizing your actuall Overclock .
> 
> However if you want to use Afterburner for 64 Bit Monitoring be sure to untik "Hardware Controlling and Monitoring" under Afterburners options so that there is no way Afterburner can manipulate any of your clocks or Voltages and use Nvidia Inspector for Overclocking .


Thanks for the detailed tutorial. Tomorrow I'll try it.
But for realsies, do I really need to reinstall everything?


----------



## Kold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> Those 1,21 Volts can be only applied with Evga Precision or Nvidia Inspector mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Do the following steps one after another and you´ll be good to go :
> 
> 1. flash the card with whatever bios you wanna use ( stock , sykn3t .... whatever )
> 2. reboot
> 3. uninstall every typical tool for overclocking / monitoring of your gpu ( precision & afterburner most of you guys probably have )
> 4. reboot
> 5. uninstall Nvidia driver with DDU
> 6. reboot
> 7. install prefered Nvidia Driver ( driver doesent realy matter´s at least in terms of voltage delivery )
> 8. reboot
> 9. for Overclocking / Volting install one of those : latest EVGA Precision X , Nvidia Inspector 1.9.7.2. <- this is what i use
> 10. Setup your clocks and voltages and everything should be fine
> Now everything realy needs to work at least in terms of voltage delivery
> 
> Important :
> 
> You need to understand that using MSI Afterburner doesent crank the Voltages on your 780 Ti´s GPU Core up it only adds the voltage to the GPU itself but that doesent help you stabilizing your actuall Overclock .
> 
> However if you want to use Afterburner for 64 Bit Monitoring be sure to untik "Hardware Controlling and Monitoring" under Afterburners options so that there is no way Afterburner can manipulate any of your clocks or Voltages and use Nvidia Inspector for Overclocking .


So when I flash a new bios, I can't just restart? I have to uninstall the driver, px, restart, install driver, restart, install px?


----------



## MK3Steve

Usually not . But if you got any Problems like he got you might wanna reinstall all . But most important you need to remove afterburner since 1,21 volt will only work with precision or nv inspector so far .


----------



## StreekG

Hey MK3Steve, thanks for your help with my BIOS.

So far am up to 1250mhz Stable.
I'm going to do some final testing tonight as I haven't had much time lately to play around.


----------



## Kold

A couple questions..

Anyone with Ti Classifieds notice harmonic whining at certain fan speeds? It's incredibly annoying as of late. Can I RMA because of this?

Asus 780 Ti DCUII owners, what kind of overclocks are y'all achieving? How's the fan noise/cooling?

Thanks for any replies.


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StreekG*
> 
> Hey MK3Steve, thanks for your help with my BIOS.
> 
> So far am up to 1250mhz Stable.
> I'm going to do some final testing tonight as I haven't had much time lately to play around.


Thats great to hear mate







.


----------



## Vici0us

Does anyone knows where I could order a backplate? Anywhere I look all the Ti backplates are sold out. But 770s, 760s, 750s backplates are everywhere. I would highly appreciate it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## z0ki

When you flash the classy which has a dual bios, was i supposed to flash it to the LN2 bios and not the stock one? Because i am noticing my power target only goes to 150.. Did i miss something when i flashed the skyn3t bios? Was i supposed to choose the LN2 bios or something? Because i just flashed it without thinking if i needed to change it manually to LN2 to flash over that bios *confused*


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Well i just did some gaming and benches temps did not exceed 68c was actually around 66c most of the time.
> 
> I have another question though, When you flash the classy which has a dual bios, was i supposed to flash it to the LN2 bios and not the stock one? Because i am noticing my power target only goes to 150.. Did i miss something when i flashed the skyn3t bios?


You could flash it to either one, both bios slots are the same.

On a stock bios, the power target at 100% is 250w.

On Sky's bios, the 100% mark is well over 250w and 150% is high enough to allow you to do anything.


----------



## JohnKimble

okay i think this is a basic question.
When i'm running my core at 1020mhz the mhz line is flat in afterburner.
But whenever i overclock just a little bit, it tends to have these spikes that brings it down sometimes.
What can be done to remove these?
i think it is the voltage thing everyone is thinking about but if i can't launch that and afterburner at the same time, how am i supposed to check if it still does these downwards spikes?


----------



## MK3Steve

You mean GPU Core Frequency down/upclocking ? Thats called Boost 2.0







. U can only disable this with a custom bios where boost itself is disabled . You can check Frequency graphs with either Nvidia Inspector or Evga Precision .


----------



## JohnKimble

No i have the skyn3t bios. It is kind of little spikes that goes down and then back up


----------



## JohnKimble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> You mean GPU Core Frequency down/upclocking ? Thats called Boost 2.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . U can only disable this with a custom bios where boost itself is disabled . You can check Frequency graphs with either Nvidia Inspector or Evga Precision .


ohh i figured it out







it was the temperature downclocking thing.. raised it from 82 to 85 and now everything is awesome!


----------



## Jabba1977

Hi...this is my new Classi TI...and I am very, very happy with it.

I can say that "IS A OC BEAST"...this unit is able to do
[email protected],17v... Mems are in the same line too +700
without artifacts .

This is my best run on air (about 1,38v on load), the card
is able to do 1400+ by air...



Thanks, best regards.


----------



## boldenc

Reference GTX 780 Ti $599.99
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GFZPE2S/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=AZ8ZZL30AH7DI


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> A couple questions..
> 
> Anyone with Ti Classifieds notice harmonic whining at certain fan speeds? It's incredibly annoying as of late. Can I RMA because of this?
> 
> Asus 780 Ti DCUII owners, what kind of overclocks are y'all achieving? How's the fan noise/cooling?
> 
> Thanks for any replies.


Is this on the ACX cooler?


----------



## Emu105

Should I get the acx evga or just the regular newegg has them for same price 729 ... I do like the way the ref card looks.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Hey Guys!

I got my HOF 780 Ti and I was wondering what software I should use to OC it and monitor voltages, etc. I've read on this thread that MSI AB has certain issues with it, is this true? I've always used it for my previous cards and never had any issues.

Also, is GPU-z a good way to see boost clocks and everything else, what should I use if it's not an accurate way of reading stats?

I'm a complete noob at OCing Kepler, specially coming from a GTX460 and then a HD7950! Suggestions are most welcome!


----------



## Sheyster

So, the card I recently purchased is on sale again for $659.99 AMIR.

LINK: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814133526

This card will do 1.212v out of the box (on the stock BIOS) using the Palit ThunderMaster OC tool. It is a re-badged Palit JetStream GTX 780 Ti.









Out of the box my card boosted to 1110 MHz, not the advertised 1045. Even when OC'd to 1241, the card never breaks 70 deg C during Valley or when gaming with BF4 after 2 hours. This is using the default fan curve built into the BIOS.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Hey Guys!
> 
> I got my HOF 780 Ti and I was wondering what software I should use to OC it and monitor voltages, etc. I've read on this thread that MSI AB has certain issues with it, is this true? I've always used it for my previous cards and never had any issues.
> 
> Also, is GPU-z a good way to see boost clocks and everything else, what should I use if it's not an accurate way of reading stats?
> 
> I'm a complete noob at OCing Kepler, specially coming from a GTX460 and then a HD7950! Suggestions are most welcome!


Use evga precision-x. Precision also comes with Rivatuner and allows you onscreen information about voltage, temperature, clock speeds etc.


----------



## Errorist66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Should I get the acx evga or just the regular newegg has them for same price 729 ... I do like the way the ref card looks.


The ACX exhausts inside the case where the reference cooler puts it out of the case. Reference has a lighted NVidia logo. ACX is 10 degree cooler under load.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Should I get the acx evga or just the regular newegg has them for same price 729 ... I do like the way the ref card looks.


The ACX failed to impress me. Even Asus' DC2 was just OK.

Reference cards are too loud IMO and can't match the temps of a real cooler.

Check out Techpowerup's review of the MSI Gaming w/ the Twin Frozr 4 cooler. The fans are 100mm. AFAIK, the ACX is 90mm? I can confirm that it is without a doubt in another league when it comes to cooling prowess and acoustical footprint. The sonics produced on this card are fantastic and I'm VERY particular when it comes to the way a fan sounds. The ACX's fans produced a whine that drove me nuts. The DC2 was not annoying, but still louder than I'd like.

Here's a video showing the difference between Asus' DC2 Cooltech fans and the MSI's TF4 Propeller fans. Yes, the Cooltechs do exhaust a bit of air out the back, but honestly as long as you have a good case, this should not be an issue. I have a single rear exhaust that's a 120 and spins @ 1500 RPM. That's enough for my 4670K @ 4.2 Ghz and 1.3V AND the MSI 780 Ti TF4 @ 1210/7800 spitting all kinda air into that case. I see no reason why anyone would go reference.






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Even when OC'd to 1241, the card never breaks 70 deg C during Valley or when gaming with BF4 after 2 hours. This is using the default fan curve built into the BIOS.


What does the fan speed max @? Also, what size are those fans? They look like 80's.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Use evga precision-x. Precision also comes with Rivatuner and allows you onscreen information about voltage, temperature, clock speeds etc.


Why?

I've used both PX and AB. The only differences I noticed on my Ti are:

-PX is ugly
-PX's GUI is the opposite of efficiency
-PX has problems w/ detecting correct clocks and total memory usage

IMO, AB is far better and updated WAY more often.


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Should I get the acx evga or just the regular newegg has them for same price 729 ... I do like the way the ref card looks.
> 
> 
> 
> The ACX failed to impress me. Even Asus' DC2 was just OK.
> 
> Reference cards are too loud IMO and can't match the temps of a real cooler.
> 
> Check out Techpowerup's review of the MSI Gaming w/ the Twin Frozr 4 cooler. The fans are 100mm. AFAIK, the ACX is 90mm? I can confirm that it is without a doubt in another league when it comes to cooling prowess and acoustical footprint. The sonics produced on this card are fantastic and I'm VERY particular when it comes to the way a fan sounds. The ACX's fans produced a whine that drove me nuts. The DC2 was not annoying, but still louder than I'd like.
> 
> Here's a video showing the difference between Asus' DC2 Cooltech fans and the MSI's TF4 Propeller fans. Yes, the Cooltechs do exhaust a bit of air out the back, but honestly as long as you have a good case, this should not be an issue. I have a single rear exhaust that's a 120 and spins @ 1500 RPM. That's enough for my 4670K @ 4.2 Ghz and 1.3V AND the MSI 780 Ti TF4 @ 1210/7800 spitting all kinda air into that case. I see no reason why anyone would go reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Even when OC'd to 1241, the card never breaks 70 deg C during Valley or when gaming with BF4 after 2 hours. This is using the default fan curve built into the BIOS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does the fan speed max @? Also, what size are those fans? They look like 80's.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Use evga precision-x. Precision also comes with Rivatuner and allows you onscreen information about voltage, temperature, clock speeds etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?
> 
> I've used both PX and AB. The only differences I noticed on my Ti are:
> 
> -PX is ugly
> -PX's GUI is the opposite of efficiency
> -PX has problems w/ detecting correct clocks and total memory usage
> 
> IMO, AB is far better and updated WAY more often.
Click to expand...

I agree with the looks, however precision X can control voltage on 780ti, Afterburner cannot AFAIK. Unless there's been an update. I hate not having afterburners graphing, and I don't want to run them both. Too complicated IMO.

I just wanted to comment about the whole fan shroud conversation above. The 780ti fan is pretty awesome, probably one of the best reference coolers I've ever seen. And I had a r9 290 gaming, it couldn't keep the GPU cool enough to maintain stock clocks. But I may have had a defective card. Oh, also I hated that the top fan speed was capped so low, so for suicide runs even 100% fan was silent, and only marginally cooled better than the stock profile.

With suicide air runs, the stock air cooler moves tons of air, and cools very well, although it'll be heard when fans are turned up.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I've used both PX and AB. The only differences I noticed on my Ti are:
> 
> -PX is ugly
> -PX's GUI is the opposite of efficiency
> -PX has problems w/ detecting correct clocks and total memory usage
> 
> IMO, AB is far better and updated WAY more often.


I've also used both.

I've never encountered problems with detecting clock or memory usage at any point.

They are essentially the same program from the same author.

AB is certainly updated more frequently as MSI seems to be blocking Sidewinder somehow from updating PX. That's just speculation on my part because Jacob was asked why no new PX and I believe he said because of issues with another vendor.

If memory serves me, there have been people who can't adjust non-MSI 780 Ti voltage with afterburner which really is the one and only reason why I'd recommend one over the other.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> I agree with the looks, however precision X can control voltage on 780ti, Afterburner cannot AFAIK.


Ok, that makes sense. For me, I'm @ 1.200 using both programs wo/ doing anything special.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I've never encountered problems with detecting clock or memory usage at any point. AB is certainly updated more frequently as MSI seems to be blocking Sidewinder somehow from updating PX. That's just speculation on my part because Jacob was asked why no new PX and I believe he said because of issues with another vendor.
> 
> If memory serves me, there have been people who can't adjust non-MSI 780 Ti voltage with afterburner which really is the one and only reason why I'd recommend one over the other.


Unless there's been an update in the last 2 months, whatever version of Precision X I was using told me I had over 4 TB of VRAM and a 3D clock speed of 800 Mhz. It could not read my FPS either.

Makes sense as to why it's not being updated. I wonder if ALL the OEM's are done by Unwinder? Asus, Galaxy, etc? Oh wow, I tried the Galaxy version back when I had a 680 and that was TERRIBAD!

Yup, I've got an MSI card, so that makes sense.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> The ACX failed to impress me. Even Asus' DC2 was just OK.
> 
> Reference cards are too loud IMO and can't match the temps of a real cooler.
> 
> Check out Techpowerup's review of the MSI Gaming w/ the Twin Frozr 4 cooler. The fans are 100mm. AFAIK, the ACX is 90mm? I can confirm that it is without a doubt in another league when it comes to cooling prowess and acoustical footprint. The sonics produced on this card are fantastic and I'm VERY particular when it comes to the way a fan sounds. The ACX's fans produced a whine that drove me nuts. The DC2 was not annoying, but still louder than I'd like.
> 
> Here's a video showing the difference between Asus' DC2 Cooltech fans and the MSI's TF4 Propeller fans. Yes, the Cooltechs do exhaust a bit of air out the back, but honestly as long as you have a good case, this should not be an issue. I have a single rear exhaust that's a 120 and spins @ 1500 RPM. That's enough for my 4670K @ 4.2 Ghz and 1.3V AND the MSI 780 Ti TF4 @ 1210/7800 spitting all kinda air into that case. I see no reason why anyone would go reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does the fan speed max @? Also, what size are those fans? They look like 80's.
> Why?
> 
> I've used both PX and AB. The only differences I noticed on my Ti are:
> 
> -PX is ugly
> -PX's GUI is the opposite of efficiency
> -PX has problems w/ detecting correct clocks and total memory usage
> 
> IMO, AB is far better and updated WAY more often.


The biggest issue is it's still an MSI card IMO. I would rather have a PNY card over an MSI, and I hate PNY.

And I've never had issues with either PX or AB.


----------



## Jodiuh

You're going to have to back that up w/ some more info there buddy. Other than a bit of coil whine that's inaudible from more than a couple feet and the "warranty void if cooler removed" it's been my favorite GPU of all time. MSI's TF4 cooler is FAR and away better than what the rest have to offer.

It's my 1st MSI and I've not had to deal w/ RMA, but...why?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Use evga precision-x. Precision also comes with Rivatuner and allows you onscreen information about voltage, temperature, clock speeds etc.


The main problem I see with Precision-X is that it did not allow me to save the selected voltage along with the rest of the OC profile. You have to set the voltage manually every time you re-boot, before you select the profile you want.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> What does the fan speed max @? Also, what size are those fans? They look like 80's.


The fans are 2 x 80 on the outside, and the center fan is a 90 I believe. The center fan also rotates counter to the other two outside fans BTW.







I didn't check max RPM on the fans, but it is a bit quieter than my old GTX 780 reference card that I just replaced.


----------



## Jodiuh

Next time you get a chance, that would be great.

FWIW, I load @ 68 C w/ 1900 RPM on an MSI TF4.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I would rather have a PNY card over an MSI, and I hate PNY.


PNY is fine. They usually don't have PNY designed cards, typically they just re-badge someone else's card, like Palit. Mostly they just sell reference nVidia cards.







Also, as long as you register the card within 30 days, you get a free lifetime (of the product) warranty.


----------



## Jodiuh

hAHA! tOTALLY ot, BUT WHY DOES THIS EXIST?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130801

Whoops! Caps LOCK!


----------



## Nostras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> hAHA! tOTALLY ot, BUT WHY DOES THIS EXIST?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130801
> 
> Whoops! Caps LOCK!


BUT IT GOT MOAR RAMS


----------



## Jodiuh

Good spot! Totally worth it. Look @ that fan! Definitely a silent card there.


----------



## Kold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Is this on the ACX cooler?


Yeah, it's the 780 Ti Classifieds.


----------



## Pendaz

Looking for suggestions of water cooling systems for my 780Ti?

This will be my first water cooling system so i was hoping for a full kit. I've looked at the likes of Kraken G10 but was looking for some other suggestions if there are any?

I've seen people talk about modding the CPU cooler to fit a GPU, i'm not too interested in this - id rather, if possible a kit for the GPU?

Links/ideas/suggestions welcome


----------



## Nostras

EKWB is one of the best ones around.
http://www.ekwb.com/

But... Prepare your wallet...

If that's not what you want, try the accelero Hybrid or Kraken G10.
They're not "that" amazing though, they don't bring that much more to the table than aftermarket aircooling...


----------



## Pendaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nostras*
> 
> EKWB is one of the best ones around.
> http://www.ekwb.com/
> 
> But... Prepare your wallet...
> 
> If that's not what you want, try the accelero Hybrid or Kraken G10.
> They're not "that" amazing though, they don't bring that much more to the table than aftermarket aircooling...


thanks

I'm right in thinking the kraken g10 is an adapter for a cpu watercooling system? just switch the hoses over to the kraken?


----------



## Nostras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendaz*
> 
> thanks
> 
> I'm right in thinking the kraken g10 is an adapter for a cpu watercooling system? just switch the hoses over to the kraken?


Eh, no. Just google it.








You can combine them some cooling solutions though ( I don't know what you run right now ).


----------



## Pendaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nostras*
> 
> Eh, no. Just google it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can combine them some cooling solutions though ( I don't know what you run right now ).


so clearly i'm very confused haha

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=HS-008-NX

This is just an adapter no?

Current'y i'm running stock fans on my GPU and a Cooler Master T-800 on the CPU - as watercooling the cpu isn't really a problem i'm focusing on the GPU first.

There seems to be a wide range of reviews/products available for cpu water cooling - yet very little for gpu water cooling


----------



## Nostras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendaz*
> 
> so clearly i'm very confused haha
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=HS-008-NX
> 
> This is just an adapter no?
> 
> Current'y i'm running stock fans on my GPU and a Cooler Master T-800 on the CPU - as watercooling the cpu isn't really a problem i'm focusing on the GPU first.
> 
> There seems to be a wide range of reviews/products available for cpu water cooling - yet very little for gpu water cooling


It's a closed loop watercooling. Plug and play. You won't have to do anything besides installing it.


----------



## Pendaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nostras*
> 
> It's a closed loop watercooling. Plug and play. You won't have to do anything besides installing it.


i'm googling like hell here all i can find are links to the G10 adapter and seperate G60/G40 systems?


----------



## Nostras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendaz*
> 
> i'm googling like hell here all i can find are links to the G10 adapter and seperate G60/G40 systems?


Yes and no. They're independent of each other and can be ran as such, but can be combined as well.


----------



## yukkerz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendaz*
> 
> i'm googling like hell here all i can find are links to the G10 adapter and seperate G60/G40 systems?


I chose the kraken g10 and a Zalman lq310 to water cool my 780 ti.
Pretty simple to install and keeps it pretty damn cool. You will need heatsinks for the Vram and vrm


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yukkerz*
> 
> I chose the kraken g10 and a Zalman lq310 to water cool my 780 ti.
> Pretty simple to install and keeps it pretty damn cool. You will need heatsinks for the Vram and vrm


Did you hard mod the card to get more voltage for a higher OC? If not, why did you bother doing all this for only 1.212v Vcore?


----------



## JohnKimble

okay so i'm trying to overclock.. but the card does this (the clock is kinda unstable)

how do i prevent it? i am using the skyn3t bios. is something wrong or do i need to enable/disable something somewhere

this was btw taken while i was playing COD:ghosts


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnKimble*
> 
> okay so i'm trying to overclock.. but the card does this (the clock is kinda unstable)
> 
> how do i prevent it? i am using the skyn3t bios. is something wrong or do i need to enable/disable something somewhere
> 
> this was btw taken while i was playing COD:ghosts


The problem is your gpu is only at 60 percent usage. It should be higher then that. If your card isnt being utilized it will not stay at may clock. What are your rig specs? I havent played that game but I would try another game or synthetic bench and also over your cpu if it isnt already. There may be a bottleneck somewhere. We need some more Info you should fill out your rig in ur signature.

You did Increase your power/temp target right?


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Is this on the ACX cooler?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's the 780 Ti Classifieds.
Click to expand...

Then no, an RMA will only prolong the pain. I and many others have returned those whiny ACX fans for other cards. Just nasty acoustical footprint it has. I've never heard a more annoying fan...and I've owned Tornados.

ACX = awful
DC2 = decent
TF4 = AMAZEBALLS!

Local friend of mine has a 780 ACX and it whines like a champ.

***DISCLAIMER***

I'm an audiophile w/ golden ears and understand the difference between silent and quiet and...well...not quiet. Feel free to disagree with me, but know that you are WRONG!


----------



## Kedzie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Then no, an RMA will only prolong the pain. I and many others have returned those whiny ACX fans for other cards.
> 
> ACX = awful
> DC2 = decent
> TF4 = AMAZEBALLS!
> 
> Local friend of mine has a 780 ACX and it whines like a champ.


Mind linking each DC2 and TF4?

And how does Accelero Hybrid II - 120 compare according to you?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Use evga precision-x. Precision also comes with Rivatuner and allows you onscreen information about voltage, temperature, clock speeds etc.


Thank you good sir! I'll definitely be looking into this!

Wish I could give you a rep!


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Then no, an RMA will only prolong the pain. I and many others have returned those whiny ACX fans for other cards. Just nasty acoustical footprint it has. I've never heard a more annoying fan...and I've owned Tornados.
> 
> ACX = awful
> DC2 = decent
> TF4 = AMAZEBALLS!
> 
> Local friend of mine has a 780 ACX and it whines like a champ.
> 
> ***DISCLAIMER***
> 
> I'm an audiophile w/ golden ears and understand the difference between silent and quiet and...well...not quiet. Feel free to disagree with me, but know that you are WRONG!


Lol, did you just recommend a TF4 card over a classy??? I'm guessing that you mean just for sound reasons? Because in every other area, the classy stomps on the TF4 and the DCII


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Then no, an RMA will only prolong the pain. I and many others have returned those whiny ACX fans for other cards. Just nasty acoustical footprint it has. I've never heard a more annoying fan...and I've owned Tornados.
> 
> ACX = awful
> DC2 = decent
> TF4 = AMAZEBALLS!
> 
> Local friend of mine has a 780 ACX and it whines like a champ.
> 
> ***DISCLAIMER***
> 
> I'm an audiophile w/ golden ears and understand the difference between silent and quiet and...well...not quiet. Feel free to disagree with me, but know that you are WRONG!


I'd say that partially depends...

one of my kingpins had a distinct whine.... the other one doesn't have the issue at all.


----------



## JohnKimble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> The problem is your gpu is only at 60 percent usage. It should be higher then that. If your card isnt being utilized it will not stay at may clock. What are your rig specs? I havent played that game but I would try another game or synthetic bench and also over your cpu if it isnt already. There may be a bottleneck somewhere. We need some more Info you should fill out your rig in ur signature.
> 
> You did Increase your power/temp target right?


yup i did increase those.
well the game is horribly optimised for PC. is there anyway i can force the card to stay at the max clock while playing?
my rig is a
Asrock Z77 OC formula
i7 3770k @ stock
8GB ram
SSD: samsung 840 EVO
MSI 780 TI twin frozr Gaming.

i will put it in my signature







. and i will try overclocking my CPU to see if that helps. thank you.


----------



## yukkerz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Did you hard mod the card to get more voltage for a higher OC? If not, why did you bother doing all this for only 1.212v Vcore?


Mainly because of noise. I can keep the fans at idle and the temps are 60c and below. I do wish I can bump it up a bit more.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kedzie*
> 
> Mind linking each DC2 and TF4?
> 
> And how does Accelero Hybrid II - 120 compare according to you?


Well, I had the DC2 and ACX versions of a 780. I now have the TF4 780 Ti. But AFAIK, they are all the same...the EVGA and the Asus...780 vs 780 Ti cooler size and fan.

EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC ACX - 35 dbA, 72 C
"Under load, I did notice the two fans emitting a whine from time to time (depending on RPM), which appears to be due to air interference. Not much noisier, it is just of a higher frequency, which makes it noticeable."

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/GTX_780_Ti_SC_ACX_Cooler/31.html

Asus GTX 780 Ti OC DC2 - 39 dbA, 80 C
"The card basically emits the same noise levels as NVIDIA's reference board in both idle and load. These noise levels are quite acceptable for a card in this performance class, though I still find them a bit disappointing since I expected better from such a powerful-looking cooler. So it looks as though ASUS did what they could, but the cooler is simply not powerful enough for a quieter experience."

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/GTX_780_Ti_Direct_Cu_II_OC/29.html

MSI GTX 780 Ti Gaming - 30 dbA, 78 C
"I'm impressed! MSI has managed to reduce the noise levels of the GTX 780 Ti by a huge amount. This makes the card quieter than most graphics cards on the market, no matter the performance class, or AMD or NVIDIA. If you are looking for a low noise, high-end option, this is the card to get.

All other GTX 780 Ti variants I've reviewed previously won't even come close to the noise levels of the MSI GTX 780 Ti Gaming, which is almost as quiet during full-on gaming as other GTX 780 Tis in idle!"

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_780_Ti_Gaming/29.html

Ignore the noise rankings for Guru3D. They test on a bench and ALL GPU's hit 39 dbA, lol. TPU test INSIDE a case, from where your ears might be in relation to a case. Their numbers MIRROR my own findings as idle is 25 dbA and load is 30 dbA for me as well.

I'm not familiar w/ the AC cooler...but...yeah. This?

http://www.arctic.ac/us_en/accelero-hybrid-ii-120.html

That looks like one VERY GOOD cooler. I had a Galaxy GTX 580 that looked like this:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814162073

I VERY much liked it. Just look @ the fans vs the the ACX fans. It's obvious the AC is going to destroy them in sound quality/noise/signature/airflow/etc. AC has been cooling GPU's for YEARS and that hybrid ii 120 looks sick, sick, sick! Too bad I'll never know cause MSI stuck a sticker on my card that said not to mess w/ it.







But I can't wait to read your impressions if you go w/ it! Maybe pair it w/ that $599 Gigabyte 780 Ti reference?

http://www.amazon.com/Gigabyte-GTX780-GDDR5-3GB-Graphics-GV-N78TD5-3GD-B/dp/B00GFZPE2S

Provided you don't have a CC that might charge you some tax!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Lol, did you just recommend a TF4 card over a classy??? I'm guessing that you mean just for sound reasons? Because in every other area, the classy stomps on the TF4 and the DCII


*looks around*

Whoops.









AFAIK, the Classy's are binned pretty nice and you have a much better shot @ 1300 on air according to EVGA_Jacob. I'm stuck @ 1210 and that's only in a couple benchmarks and a few games. I might end up lower later on! I would LOVE to have the Classy PCB, chip, ram, components, etc AND the TF4 cooler, but...well, oh well. The actual heatsink is bigger, but the Classy's fans are identical to the SC ACX IIRC. Only...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> ...one of my kingpins had a distinct whine.... the other one doesn't have the issue at all.


the Kingpins have a larger fan than the Classy/SC ACX IIRC.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnKimble*
> 
> ...yup i did increase those.
> well the game is horribly optimised for PC. is there anyway i can force the card to stay at the max clock while playing?
> my rig is a
> Asrock Z77 OC formula
> i7 3770k @ stock
> 8GB ram
> SSD: samsung 840 EVO
> MSI 780 TI twin frozr Gaming.
> 
> i will put it in my signature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . and i will try overclocking my CPU to see if that helps. thank you.


Maybe I missed something...what game? You have a very similar setup...actually a better setup than mine and I'm ok...wait...what game, lol! I need to sleep!


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnKimble*
> 
> is there anyway i can force the card to


You forgotten what i said to you already







? Its only possible with an Bios flash wich disables Boost and forces your GPU to a steady frequency .
One thing you maybee could also try is : right click on your desk -> nvidia system control ( or whatever its called in english ) -> Manage 3D Settings -> Power Management Mode -> Prefer Maximum Performance . This should usually force your gpu to stay at max clock under 3D even there isent a need to .

You also need to understand this . Those Nvidia Cards are smarter then old Cards these days . Means if your card detects that you dont need much power in some applications it simply downclocks . I watched this in Source Engine Games ( HL2 , HL2 EP1 , HL2 EP2 , CS:S etc ) . Even if i set everything to absolout max with 16xAA , 16xAF , just max everything the card downclocks to 800 Mhz simply because there is no need to run at full speed since it gives me even at 800 Mhz 300 Frames in pretty much all Situations .


----------



## Kold

Which card is the TF4?

I can tell you guys it is definitely luck of the draw with the Ti Classifieds. Mine starts artifacting above 1263MHz so I run it at 1200-1250 daily. This is with voltage at stock or 1.212 in Precision X. Adding a small voltage boost doesn't fix the artifacting and my card isn't even touching 65c.

My point is, if I could go back I would. I'd rather get a quieter card. The performance difference from say.. 1100MHz to 1250MHz is literally 6-8FPS in my experience. The card is loud and the fans whine at certain speeds. My 780 DCUII was whisper quiet and cooled pretty well too.

I can't buy the MSI because I don't like the way the cooler looks. So IF I end up selling this card, I'm buying a Ti DCUII. I think a 2 month old Ti Classy could sell for 700 easy right?


----------



## Jodiuh

The Ti DC2 is a massive failure. High power consumption across multiple reviews, high temps, high noise. It requires 2 8 pins AFAIK and Guru couldn't OC it any further than the other cards.

Yes, that's right...the TF4 is...MSI!

I'm w/ ya on aesthetics though. I have no window in my case, but everything is color matching. I had an issue w/ the MSI's looks as well, but the more I read up on it, the more I came to realize that in the end...sonics/efficiency > pretties.

IIRC, there's a Matrix Asus w/ a beefier PCB and cooler that might do the trick. Also, it's possible your 780 DC2 was using the conservative fan curve and that might be why it was quieter. I compared them all @ equal RPM's and the MSI IS quieter and keeps the card cooler. It's just a much better cooler IMO.

Edit: Personally, I would not pay near $700 for a below avg clocking 780 Ti that makes a racket and doesn't cool as well as it should. But good luck! Sorry about the EVGA, but glad to hear more folks thumping their fists. Hopefully EVGA will use a fan that doesn't...blow...lol.


----------



## Kold

How well does the TF4 OC?


----------



## Kedzie

i can't find any decent GPU coolers that either aren't sold out or don't have an enormous backplate. What do?


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> How well does the TF4 OC?


I have only had one and I'm @ 1210 right now. The card has some coil whine, but I can't hear it when I'm in my chair over my case fans. 4 1200 RPM and 1 1500 RPM. I run the GPU @ 1900 RPM. This is all less than the ACX was @ stock settings...well, the 780 ACX.

Is there a 780 Ti "MULTIPLE Game & Benchie STABLE" OC list w/

-GPU
-Room Temp
-Load Temp
-Max Fan RPM
-AB or PX Boosted Clocks

Yet?


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> How well does the TF4 OC?


Sorry for double post, but I wanted to make sure that you got the quote reply noti and that others could see what Unknown on H has done!

http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1040719634&postcount=8

Sounds like you're SLI, will this fit for you?

@Kold


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnKimble*
> 
> yup i did increase those.
> well the game is horribly optimised for PC. is there anyway i can force the card to stay at the max clock while playing?
> my rig is a
> Asrock Z77 OC formula
> i7 3770k @ stock
> 8GB ram
> SSD: samsung 840 EVO
> MSI 780 TI twin frozr Gaming.
> 
> i will put it in my signature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . and i will try overclocking my CPU to see if that helps. thank you.


Yes overclock that cpu so your graphics card can show its true potential. Is it single player or online play that has low gpu usage? Alot of times multipllayer online play is very cpu dependent. Push the cpu to 4.2ghz+ and post some feedback and or benchmark scores


----------



## skyn3t

*v*Bios update 03/25/2014

*Galaxy 780 Ti HOF Edition*.
Ready for Download at OP
Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Ti Owner's Club
> 
> Galaxy 780 Ti HOF Edition
> Bios Version : 80.80.34.00.25
> Base core clock : 1084.5
> Boost Disable
> Voltage unlocked
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Power Limit Unlocked
> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Ti Owner's Club
Click to expand...

@mark_thaddeus enjoy your request









PS: I'm still alive.









best
skyn3t


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> *v*Bios update 03/25/2014
> 
> *Galaxy 780 Ti HOF Edition*.
> Ready for Download at OP
> @mark_thaddeus enjoy your request
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: I'm still alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best
> skyn3t


*OFFTOPIC:*

Of course you are dear Brother! No one doubts that! If they do, they will have to face my: *AXE OF DOOM!* (Remember?







)


----------



## Pendaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Did you hard mod the card to get more voltage for a higher OC? If not, why did you bother doing all this for only 1.212v Vcore?


Not yet, but i plan to


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> *v*Bios update 03/25/2014
> 
> *Galaxy 780 Ti HOF Edition*.
> Ready for Download at OP
> @mark_thaddeus enjoy your request
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: I'm still alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best
> skyn3t
> 
> 
> 
> *OFFTOPIC:*
> 
> Of course you are dear Brother! No one doubts that! If they do, they will have to face my: *AXE OF DOOM!* (Remember?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> *OFFTOPIC:*
> 
> Of course you are dear Brother! No one doubts that! If they do, they will have to face my: *AXE OF DOOM!* (Remember?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*


you really don't want to be chased by this Axe-Man trust me I have see it and I was like







yap.


----------



## JohnKimble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> You forgotten what i said to you already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? Its only possible with an Bios flash wich disables Boost and forces your GPU to a steady frequency .
> One thing you maybee could also try is : right click on your desk -> nvidia system control ( or whatever its called in english ) -> Manage 3D Settings -> Power Management Mode -> Prefer Maximum Performance . This should usually force your gpu to stay at max clock under 3D even there isent a need to .
> 
> You also need to understand this . Those Nvidia Cards are smarter then old Cards these days . Means if your card detects that you dont need much power in some applications it simply downclocks . I watched this in Source Engine Games ( HL2 , HL2 EP1 , HL2 EP2 , CS:S etc ) . Even if i set everything to absolout max with 16xAA , 16xAF , just max everything the card downclocks to 800 Mhz simply because there is no need to run at full speed since it gives me even at 800 Mhz 300 Frames in pretty much all Situations .


No i didn't forget







i have the skyn3t bios. ohh ya but this has FPS drops to around 50 at curtian locations.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Yes overclock that cpu so your graphics card can show its true potential. Is it single player or online play that has low gpu usage? Alot of times multipllayer online play is very cpu dependent. Push the cpu to 4.2ghz+ and post some feedback and or benchmark scores


i upped my CPU to 4,4 but i am still seeing these spikes ? i can up my CPU to a maximum of 4,6GHZ before my cooling solution is insufficient so i will try that now.



http://i.imgur.com/PvNxyPW.png

there's some feedback.


----------



## JohnKimble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Maybe I missed something...what game? You have a very similar setup...actually a better setup than mine and I'm ok...wait...what game, lol! I need to sleep!


Call of duty ghosts


----------



## Silent Scone

*Just a word of caution for people using NVflash / Ezflash on latest WHQLS. Especially ones with access to only one card.
*
I managed to brick my reference Ti last night flashing to Skyn3t using NV Flash. I didn't even see what the error was as was looking away but the flash ended prematurely. I tried to flash again, but a reboot didn't seem to fix the error. In actual fact two cards did not flash correctly.

This is no reflection on Skyn3ts BIOS as have been flashing my cards to it for months, however I don't think these latest drivers are particually flash friendly. Thankfully although there was no table to read from when finally getting NV Flash to see the cards after multiple driver reinstalls, it reflashed to stock bios successfully.

So just a word of caution to anyone flashing on 335.23 - WHQL.

It's put me off flashing my cards for at least 48 hours


----------



## TTheuns

What would you guys think would be enough radspace to cool a 4770K and 3 reference desing 780 Tis's?


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnKimble*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Maybe I missed something...what game? You have a very similar setup...actually a better setup than mine and I'm ok...wait...what game, lol! I need to sleep!
> 
> 
> 
> Call of duty ghosts
Click to expand...

I kinda wanna try that, but @ the same time, Titanfall is Ghosts + Transformers + Mirror's Edge, right?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> *Just a word of caution for people using NVflash / Ezflash on latest WHQLS. Especially ones with access to only one card.
> *
> I managed to brick my reference Ti last night flashing to Skyn3t using NV Flash. I didn't even see what the error was as was looking away but the flash ended prematurely. I tried to flash again, but a reboot didn't seem to fix the error. In actual fact two cards did not flash correctly.
> 
> This is no reflection on Skyn3ts BIOS as have been flashing my cards to it for months, however I don't think these latest drivers are particually flash friendly. Thankfully although there was no table to read from when finally getting NV Flash to see the cards after multiple driver reinstalls, it reflashed to stock bios successfully.
> 
> So just a word of caution to anyone flashing on 335.23 - WHQL.
> 
> It's put me off flashing my cards for at least 48 hours


This doesn't surprise me. Nvidia Inspector's Multi Display Saver corrupts my screens on that last few driver sets. Unrelated, I know, but still...reminds me of the time my buddy told me his driver update killed an 8800 GTX 768.


----------



## JohnKimble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I kinda wanna try that, but @ the same time, Titanfall is Ghosts + Transformers + Mirror's Edge, right?


haha something like that. titanfall is pretty cool too ya. i tend to like ghosts more, tried the beta of titanfall for a couple of hours.
big different is that ghosts is not very well optimised for PC... titanfall is.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnKimble*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I kinda wanna try that, but @ the same time, Titanfall is Ghosts + Transformers + Mirror's Edge, right?
> 
> 
> 
> haha something like that. titanfall is pretty cool too ya. i tend to like ghosts more, tried the beta of titanfall for a couple of hours.
> big different is that ghosts is not very well optimised for PC... titanfall is.
Click to expand...

Yeah, that's just odd. I would think...wait, was Ghosts designed for the Xbone/PS4?

I tried the TF beta, but couldn't get into it. I don't know why. The only thing I know for sure is that bots have NO PLACE in my world unless I'm testing mice/mousepad in UT2K4 Instagib. Godlike FTW!

Really sorry you're having such a tough time. I won't pretend to know what's going on or suggest anything though. I know nothing about that game.


----------



## Vici0us

Titanfall's main platform is Xbox One. It's actually pretty poorly optimized.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> Titanfall's main platform is Xbox One. It's actually pretty poorly optimized.


understatement. There is no GPU scaling, and it uses a very out-dated version of Havok Physics which is why frame rate seems to drop during certain events. Weird design choice to use such an old build but they obviously had their reasons. They're looking to do a lot of fixes in the near future for the PC version, including 4K support, TXAA and SLi scaling. So basically, very relevant to this thread


----------



## Vici0us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> Titanfall's main platform is Xbox One. It's actually pretty poorly optimized.
> 
> 
> 
> understatement. There is no GPU scaling, and it uses a very out-dated version of Havok Physics which is why frame rate seems to drop during certain events. Weird design choice to use such an old build but they obviously had their reasons. They're looking to do a lot of fixes in the near future for the PC version, including 4K support, TXAA and SLi scaling. So basically, very relevant to this thread
Click to expand...

I only got to play beta a bit, is it worth the money? I'm looking for intensely fun MP.


----------



## JohnKimble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Yeah, that's just odd. I would think...wait, was Ghosts designed for the Xbone/PS4?
> 
> I tried the TF beta, but couldn't get into it. I don't know why. The only thing I know for sure is that bots have NO PLACE in my world unless I'm testing mice/mousepad in UT2K4 Instagib. Godlike FTW!
> 
> Really sorry you're having such a tough time. I won't pretend to know what's going on or suggest anything though. I know nothing about that game.


ya rumours are that it only loads up 3 CPU cores.. but i never actually tested this and don't know if it can even work that way. all i know is that it SHOULD be easier to run from the looks of it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> Titanfall's main platform is Xbox One. It's actually pretty poorly optimized.


i had no problems with it whatsoever.. maxed out 4xAA with a stable 144fps (max with vsync)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> I only got to play beta a bit, is it worth the money? I'm looking for intensely fun MP.


it's really fun! but if you're looking for something compeditive it is not super good. i think there's missing a really fast passed FPS online game.. that titanfall potentionally could be, but the use of bots in multiplayer is just annoying.

It does however run fantastic on my 780TI


----------



## Jodiuh

Did you enjoy it? Personally, I did not. But watching some of these guys on twitch is tempting me.

Friend of mine couldn't play the beta. He could see an outline of the map, but nothing else, lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnKimble*
> 
> i think there's missing a really fast passed FPS online game.. that titanfall potentionally could be, but the use of bots in multiplayer is just annoying.
> 
> It does however run fantastic on my 780TI


Sad news








Bad news








Good news


----------



## JohnKimble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Did you enjoy it? Personally, I did not. But watching some of these guys on twitch is tempting me.
> 
> Friend of mine couldn't play the beta. He could see an outline of the map, but nothing else, lol.


The game was nice and from watching trailers and hearing about the game.. i actually thought i would start playing it instead of COD:ghosts, but i found myself going back to ghosts because it is more compeditive.. in my mind the titans are waaay too easy to get and the bots kind of destroy the compeditiveness of the game.


----------



## GTX780TI2013

Hi, I have a questions:

Why when I overclock my GTX780TI gpu core is changed when I change the voltage ???

for example:
A) voltage = 1.150V - core = 1280.03Mhz
B) voltage = 1.175V - core = 1280.07Mhz

it is interesting because when I turn voltage on 1.212V and core to 1333MHz GPU-Z sometimes shows frequency 1332,5MHz and sometimes 1332,9MHz. Everything is fine when GPU-Z shows 1332,5MHz. When GPU-Z shows 1332,9MHz I have artifacts and errors.
This is a lottery.....reboot computer core is 1332,5MHz....reboot again core is 1332,9MHz.......= good....bad.....good.....bad.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnKimble*
> 
> ...the bots kind of destroy the compeditiveness of the game.


That was my biggest complaint. Bots have no place in an online shooter. Could have been 8v8, NO AI, w/ fewer Titans, yet they could be more powerful.


----------



## Jumbosausage

Guys

I've just added a Dell u2713HM 1440p display to my setup. I currently run a BenQ 120hz display and I had that connected via the DVI cable to my 780. I've only just realised that the 780 doesn't have two DVI-I connectors and one is a dvi-d. So my question is how best do I connect these two screens up?

I have a hdmi cable I could use, but I'm wondering if I need to buy another dvi-d or even display port cable to get the best performance from both screens.

I believe the Benq would have to use the DVI cable to get 120hz?


----------



## MK3Steve

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> That was my biggest complaint. Bots have no place in an online shooter. Could have been 8v8, NO AI, w/ fewer Titans, yet they could be more powerful.


Guys this thread is about our 780 Ti´s not Titanfall







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jumbosausage*
> 
> Guys
> 
> I've just added a Dell u2713HM 1440p display to my setup. I currently run a BenQ 120hz display and I had that connected via the DVI cable to my 780. I've only just realised that the 780 doesn't have two DVI-I connectors and one is a dvi-d. So my question is how best do I connect these two screens up?
> 
> I have a hdmi cable I could use, but I'm wondering if I need to buy another dvi-d or even display port cable to get the best performance from both screens.
> 
> I believe the Benq would have to use the DVI cable to get 120hz?


You only get 120 hz with DVI-D .


----------



## Jumbosausage

Sorry my mistake it is the DVI-D cable I'm using to the 120hz Benq. Now what cable should I use for the 1440p Dell? Will HDMI be as good quality picture as DVI-D?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> *Just a word of caution for people using NVflash / Ezflash on latest WHQLS. Especially ones with access to only one card.
> *
> I managed to brick my reference Ti last night flashing to Skyn3t using NV Flash. I didn't even see what the error was as was looking away but the flash ended prematurely. I tried to flash again, but a reboot didn't seem to fix the error. In actual fact two cards did not flash correctly.
> 
> This is no reflection on Skyn3ts BIOS as have been flashing my cards to it for months, however I don't think these latest drivers are particually flash friendly. Thankfully although there was no table to read from when finally getting NV Flash to see the cards after multiple driver reinstalls, it reflashed to stock bios successfully.
> 
> So just a word of caution to anyone flashing on 335.23 - WHQL.
> 
> It's put me off flashing my cards for at least 48 hours


Whenever it happens again (and it will, believe me!) do this:

Shutdown pc remove the PSU power cable
Remove both 8pin cable from GPU
Press power button in the rig to discharge the PSU and the rest of power in the circuit board
Wait about a minute ( two minutes recommended )
Plug back the PSU power cable
Do not plug back the twi 8pin power cable to GPU.
Turn on PC boot into UEFI or Bios and enable IGPU ( GPU integrated in the CPU ) if you don't have extra GPU to put in the first slot exit and save
Boot into windows and wait just a bit to drivers load
Open GPU-Z you will see the GPU there but you cannot use it yet because it is only powered by PCI-E only
Open nvflash and flash back to working bios or vBios and have fun
If it still doesn't work more in deep nvflash commands have to be used, but its always reversible unless it was concomitant with a hardware failure!
Meaning the card died due to a hardware failure while flashing but not flashing originated, as you well know flashing does cause (_human stressing, frustration, [desire to destroy the computer, trash the monitor and set the house on fire







] and can sometimes hurt everybody's pride and feelings_)DOES NOT KILL CARDS!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> _Guys this thread is about our 780 Ti´s not Titanfall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


_This is easily my biggest pet peeve on a forum. WHY do you care if others go OT for a short while about something RELATED to the game? Does this...

1. Make you angry?
2. Disrupt your Chi?

Seriously man, do you not have a mouse wheel to scroll down? Sorry to come off like a jerk, but it's just how I feel. Here's one for you:









PS. Don't bother replying, cause you've been blocked. Feel free to block me too and you can get on with your perfect wall of ONLY relevant conversation!

Edit: You've been on this site for less than a month and that's how you respond to someone you don't even know? Wow._

Yesterday, Manuel_G replied to a thread on the Geforce forums and one on the EVGA forums about the issues some folks including myself are having w/ their cards clocking all the way up to 3D and RAM past 7 Ghz when connected to a 144hz panel and/or multiple monitors.

I would really love to see this fixed natively in a new set of drivers so I can move from 332 and Nvidia Inspector's Multi Display Saver...hoping!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*


Guys this thread is about our 780 Ti´s not Titanfall







.
You only get 120 hz with DVI-D .[/quote]

Many people have misinterpreted that to mean each link is limited to 165 MHz for a total of 330 MHz with two links, but that's not true. In fact, the DVI standard specifically states, "there is no maximum for the dual link implementations."

That leaves four possible sources for limitations:

1. Cable
2. Monitor
3. Video card
4. Video drivers

Let's start with the cable. Most dual-link cables are designed to handle at least 330 MHz, which effectively means 330,000,000 pixels per second. TMDS uses 8b/10b encoding, which means 24-bit color is transmitted using 30 bits per pixel. That's where 7.92 Gbps and 9.9 Gbps comes from. 7.92 Gbps (330,000,000 * 24 = 7,920,000,000) is the amount of data transferred, and 9.9 Gbps (330,000,000 * 30 = 9,900,000,000) is the amount of bandwidth used to transfer that data. That is the MINIMUM. Most cables can handle more than that. If you reach the limits of what the cable can handle, you will start seeing artifacts like flickering lines or colored pixels. It will not lose frames.

The amount of bandwidth used includes blanking, which includes the period between each line and each frame that isn't shown on the screen. 2560x1440 @ 60 Hz is typically sent as 2720x1481 @ ~59.95055 Hz to make the pixel clock 241.50 MHz, so 2720 * 1481 * ~59.95055 = 241,500,000 * 30 = 7,245,000,000 = 7.245 Gbps

Now on to the transmission of the data from the video card to the monitor. The video card sends a constant stream of data. At higher refresh rates, the data is sent faster. It's not possible for frames to get lost. If the monitor or the cable can't handle the faster data rate, the monitor won't be able to process the data and you won't get a usable picture. Some monitors do process the data and skip frames at higher refresh rates, but I've already proven that's not the case with the single-input models.

As for the monitor itself, the main board with the DVI input has a DVI receiver that is designed to handle at least 450 MHz, which is enough to get 109-114 Hz, depending on the timing parameters used. That's not quite enough for 120 Hz, but the receiver can usually handle more than designed. The receiver takes the DVI input and sends the data to the timing controller board using quad-channel LVDS output, which can easily handle the data rate. The timing controller then sends the data to the panel. The LVDS timing controller made by LG is the one that can handle high refresh rates. The monitors that can't overclock have a DisplayPort timing controller made by Parade.

Now on to the video card. Most video cards made in the last few years have TMDS transmitters that can handle at least 225 MHz per link. That also gives us 450 MHz with two links, but most TMDS transmitters can handle a little more than designed, and some newer ones can handle 300+ MHz per link. 120 Hz requires around 468 to 497.76 MHz, depending on the timing parameters used.

The biggest obstacle has been the video drivers. Even though the hardware is capable, both AMD/ATI and NVIDIA have placed limits in their drivers:
AMD/ATI's driver limits dual-link DVI to 330 MHz, which is only enough to get 81-85 Hz, depeneding on the timing parameters used.
NVIDIA's driver originally allowed 500+ MHz with 600-series cards, but SLI and older cards were limited to 400 MHz, which is still enough to get 97-102 Hz, depending on the timing parameters used. After 301.42, they implemented a 330 MHz limit for all cards.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jumbosausage*
> 
> Sorry my mistake it is the DVI-D cable I'm using to the 120hz Benq. Now what cable should I use for the 1440p Dell? Will HDMI be as good quality picture as DVI-D?




DVI-I has two sets of signals: a digital signal and an analogue one that is in the same format as VGA. There is also a single and dual link variant of DVI-I, but most cables are dual link. Note that this is something different from the DMS59-Dual DVI adaptor cables used with some video cards.

A DVI-VGA cable just hooks up the analogue signals. You can run a VGA monitor from a video card that supports this type of signal.

A dual link DVI-D/I cable has two sets of data and can be used to run larger monitors such many 30" displays (at 2560x1600).

If you have a monitor and card with a DVI-I connector then the monitor can use the analogue or digital signal. In theory it is supposed to prefer the digital signal if it is available.

If the monitor is using the digital signal then it is just the DVI signal. If it is using the analog signal then it will be equivalent to the VGA signal your card would generate if it had a VGA connector.

SVGA will support nominally higher resolutions than DVI-D, which maxes out at 1920x1200 in its single link varieties. Some higher resolution CRT monitors would do 2048x1536 (not counting exotic monochrome medical imaging systems). SVGA signals could go up to that resolution, depending on the speed of the DAC in the video card. DVI-D is constrained by the spec of the standard, altouugh dual-link varieties will go up to 2560x1600 and some 2x dual-link screens were produced at one point that supported a resolution of 3840x2400 if you had a compatible video card.

DVI backward compatibility is mandatory for HDMI - there is no difference between HDMI and DVI except few but sometimes very important details.

HDMI can support less video modes which are compatible with typical PC modes i.e. all VGA related modes can be not supported except 640x480p60 which is mandatory.
HDMI can work with not exactly pixel; to pixel representation on display i.e. HDMI can assume that incoming video can be slightly cropped and enlarged (video at border part can be lost) - support for Overscan data i.e. PC graphic is NOT mandatory for HDMI.
HDMI can prefer YCbCr mode instead RGB.
HDMI can prefer 16-235 instead 0-255 level range.
Some aspects of HDMI are optional and this explain why some TV's behave different when PC video is on HDMI or DVI/VGA input (assuming that TV support for example HDMI and separate DVI-D or VGA interface) - usually this is related not to hardware or interface but manufacturer implementation.

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Whenever it happens again (and it will, believe me!) do this:
> 
> Shutdown pc remove the PSU power cable
> Remove both 8pin cable from GPU
> Press power button in the rig to discharge the PSU and the rest of power in the circuit board
> Wait about a minute ( two minutes recommended )
> Plug back the PSU power cable
> Do not plug back the twi 8pin power cable to GPU.
> Turn on PC boot into UEFI or Bios and enable IGPU ( GPU integrated in the CPU ) if you don't have extra GPU to put in the first slot exit and save
> Boot into windows and wait just a bit to drivers load
> Open GPU-Z you will see the GPU there but you cannot use it yet because it is only powered by PCI-E only
> Open nvflash and flash back to working bios or vBios and have fun
> If it still doesn't work more in deep nvflash commands have to be used, but its always reversible unless it was concomitant with a hardware failure!
> Meaning the card died due to a hardware failure while flashing but not flashing originated, as you well know flashing does cause (_human stressing, frustration, [desire to destroy the computer, trash the monitor and set the house on fire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ] and can sometimes hurt everybody's pride and feelings_)DOES NOT KILL CARDS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Thanks Ed. As I say I've flashed via EZFlash more times than I can count on this card. I looked away for a moment and instead of prompting me to move onto the next card out of the three, it just closed...So I thought feck. Flashed it again, and it completed it successfully. Unfortunately as I knew in the back of my mind - no post! Took me a while to get the drivers working enough (think the lack of working BIOS on one card was playing gremlins. EZFlash wouldn't see the cards for me to flash them. Eventually it did, and made sure protect was off on the two GPUS that were showing Code 43, and flashed them back.

It's made me a little concerned about reflashing as it's the first time I've ever had issues flashing GPUs, and it's unnerving not knowing why it decided to stop mid flash, and also why a reflash didn't solve it instantly.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Galaxy HOF 780 Ti 3GB


----------



## MK3Steve

[
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jumbosausage*
> 
> Will HDMI be as good quality picture as DVI-D?


Well "picture"-wise yes . Frame-wise no . Because of the lag of 120 hz on the HDMI cable you will never get such an smooth experience in games as you get from your 120 Hz Display . Pictures arent animated so it doesent matter at all . The Picture quality itself i would say 90 % of the people ( me included ) wouldent see a difference between HDMI / DVI / DVI-D and even VGA so you use whatever you want but bare in mind 120 hz are only aviable with DVI-D and of course a Display wich supports 120 hz .


----------



## JohnKimble

okay so this is a 15 minute stress test i made on my MSI 780 TI twin frozr Gaming.

The bios on the card was the skyn3t MSI reference bios.
The GPU clock was set to 1246 using nvidia inspector 1.9.7.2.
I had to raise the throttling temperature a little from the original 82 to 85 to ensure prolonged stability.
The card stayed at 84degrees and only once touched the 85 for a very short while. This did not result in downclocking at all.
Fan was run at 100% at all times.
Pictures beneath for further details.

http://img.techpowerup.org/140325/nvidia_20140325_172810.png

http://i.imgur.com/1VGwZhI.jpg


this clockspeed seemed to be the fastest able to run on the stock twin frozr cooler.
For a further increase in clockspeed an increase in temperature treshhold or a better cooling solution is needed.

I did not try to overclock the rams because i don't see any advantage of doing so in regards to gaming.

Hope this can help you other MSI 780 TI twin frozr gaming people







.


----------



## jones965

Guys there is an asus gtx 780 you matrix platinum my card. My problem , that it is not possible to claim tenseness with one of the exterior softwares the gpu-nak. A little help would be needed for this. Unfortunately Afterburner known till now voltmod, zawarudoABhack, etc ineffective. That regulator is on him though ( ESP1212), than on Titan.



Thanks.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jones965*
> 
> Guys there is an asus gtx 780 you matrix platinum my card. My problem , that it is not possible to claim tenseness with one of the exterior softwares the gpu-nak. A little help would be needed for this. Unfortunately Afterburner known till now voltmod, zawarudoABhack, etc ineffective. That regulator is on him though ( ESP1212), than on Titan.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.




http://www.asus.com/support/Download/9/13/GPU_Tweak/35/

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## jones965

Unfortunately the gpu tweak does not solve it the tenseness statement problem. The max vcore voltage 1,175V


----------



## jones965

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jones965*
> 
> Unfortunately the gpu tweak does not solve it the tenseness statement problem. The max vcore voltage 1,175V


The gpu would be needed because of this-more were


----------



## SDhydro

See those easy solder points on the right side of the card by power connectors. All the voltage you will ever need


----------



## jones965

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> See those easy solder points on the right side of the card by power connectors. All the voltage you will ever need


I know the mentioned opportunity, I believed a similar solution only, than in 780 of the cases of Titan and GTX


----------



## Vici0us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> Titanfall's main platform is Xbox One. It's actually pretty poorly optimized.


i had no problems with it whatsoever.. maxed out 4xAA with a stable 144fps (max with vsync)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> I only got to play beta a bit, is it worth the money? I'm looking for intensely fun MP.


it's really fun! but if you're looking for something compeditive it is not super good. i think there's missing a really fast passed FPS online game.. that titanfall potentionally could be, but the use of bots in multiplayer is just annoying.

It does however run fantastic on my 780TI[/quote]Maybe I shall give it a try then, it's very tempting. Do you know where I could possibly buy a backplate? EVGA, Amazon, anywhere I look they're sold out :|


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jones965*
> 
> I know the mentioned opportunity, I believed a similar solution only, than in 780 of the cases of Titan and GTX


If is uses the asp1212 buck controller like the asus gtx780 dc2 I had and the asus gtx780ti dc2 then unfortunately the only was to push volts pass 1.212 is using asus hotwire. You can use variable resistors that what I used since I wasnt using an asus motherboard that was compatible. I think using resistors gives you better controller then plugging the hotwire into motherboard.


----------



## jones965

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> If is uses the asp1212 buck controller like the asus gtx780 dc2 I had and the asus gtx780ti dc2 then unfortunately the only was to push volts pass 1.212 is using asus hotwire. You can use variable resistors that what I used since I wasnt using an asus motherboard that was compatible. I think using resistors gives you better controller then plugging the hotwire into motherboard.


Thank you, looks so, is left over then the voltmod on the pcb.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jones965*
> 
> Thank you, looks so, is left over then the voltmod on the pcb.


*1- Remove PGR100*



*2- Short location PGR152 to enable VGA Hotwire Function*



*3- Remove XR192 to fix memory voltage in 3D voltage*



*4- For those who want to do OV without ASUS ROG MB.*

*a*. Connect a variable resistor between OVG pin and Ground pin to over-voltage GPU voltage.
A 1.2Kohm resistor will over-voltage GPU to around 1.23V.
please make sure that you measure voltage in 3D mode while adjust variable resistor.

*b*. Connect a variable resistor between OVM pin and Ground pin to over-voltage Memory voltage.
A 5.5Kohm resistor will over-voltage Memory to around 1.7V.
A 1.5Kohm resistor will over-voltage Memory to around 2.0V. More than 2.0V is not recommend.

*c*. Connect a variable resistor between OVL pin and Ground pin to over-voltage PLL voltage.
A 11Kohm resistor will over-voltage PLL to around 1.1V.
A 4Kohm resistor will over-voltage PLL to around 1.2V. More than 1.2V is not recommend.





Thank you [email protected]!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## TobbbeSWE

Hi guys i'm back and my build build i done









*Album of my build on Facebook.* High resolution pics.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=oa.271859722982394&type=1

*Buildlog on a Swedish forum called Sweclockers*

http://www.sweclockers.com/forum/143-projektloggar/1285813-540-dark-now-h2o-akrylic/#post14471253







Feel free to ask me about the build!









Cheers, Tobias

PS OccamRazor you haven't added me yet!









*ASIC*
76,1%
76,5%

*Validations*
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/23u6f/
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/24mud/


----------



## ovard

Wow...

So far I've;

Returned one Gigabyte WF because it had a faulty fan when I got it and it would not OC at all. I figured it would give me problems later so I paid the $15 restocking fee and went on my way.

I instead got an MSI Twinfrozr Gaming which fried itself within one week, I loved that card though so I gladly accepted another one. Both of the MSI's vere very average OC wise but that cooler is awesome so it was rather quiet and cool. That card is going to be used on my brothers build.

I then got myself an EVGA ACX SC which also was rather unimpressive at 1256 core and 7250 mem at 1.212 volts(exactly the same as the MSI but MUCH louder). I lived with it because I was sick of all the RMA's at this point but....it exploded with a loud crack so I sent it back for a replacement. This whole thing is now making me very angry as I've spent a ton of money on something that I've barely gotten to use.

Well so my new card arrives and I really don't feel like even looking at my computer which is now in pieces all over the place. You know how it gets, fans standing propped up everywhere and cables in a mess and everything feels dirty... I strap myself down with a sigh and decide I need to at least check if the thing is broken.

1315 core and 7600 mem at 1.212V , stock TIM! Granted it's very hot now but WOW! This card is a beast, I'm currently running it at 1200 core 7200 mem at 1.125V! At these settings it maxes out at 72C in Valley at about 65% fan speed which is rather...bearable







It appears stable enough now but I've yet to test it for sure and I will MOST DEFINITELY be getting myself a Prolimatech MK-26 (http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=MK-26) for this card, it totally deserves it.

TIOC.png 39k .png file


----------



## jones965

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> *1- Remove PGR100*
> 
> 
> 
> *2- Short location PGR152 to enable VGA Hotwire Function*
> 
> 
> 
> *3- Remove XR192 to fix memory voltage in 3D voltage*
> 
> 
> 
> *4- For those who want to do OV without ASUS ROG MB.*
> 
> *a*. Connect a variable resistor between OVG pin and Ground pin to over-voltage GPU voltage.
> A 1.2Kohm resistor will over-voltage GPU to around 1.23V.
> please make sure that you measure voltage in 3D mode while adjust variable resistor.
> 
> *b*. Connect a variable resistor between OVM pin and Ground pin to over-voltage Memory voltage.
> A 5.5Kohm resistor will over-voltage Memory to around 1.7V.
> A 1.5Kohm resistor will over-voltage Memory to around 2.0V. More than 2.0V is not recommend.
> 
> *c*. Connect a variable resistor between OVL pin and Ground pin to over-voltage PLL voltage.
> A 11Kohm resistor will over-voltage PLL to around 1.1V.
> A 4Kohm resistor will over-voltage PLL to around 1.2V. More than 1.2V is not recommend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you [email protected]!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Thanks!


----------



## Silent Scone

Wait, so the compatible resister only nets you 1.23v? After having to sweat blood nervously dicing with your PCB...I can get 1375 core on 1.212v. For the trouble....

...I'd rather just get a Classified







.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Wait, so the *compatible* resister only nets you 1.23v? After having to sweat blood nervously dicing with your PCB...I can get 1375 core on 1.212v. For the trouble....
> 
> ...I'd rather just get a Classified
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


"Connect a *variable* resistor between OVG pin and Ground pin to over-voltage GPU voltage.
A 1.2Kohm resistor will over-voltage GPU to around 1.23V.
please make sure that you *measure voltage in 3D mode* while *adjust variable* resistor."

You need







!









But you are right, for the average OC'er a Classy is more suitable! This is only for those unsettling minds that NEED challenges and like their RIGS to look like science fiction labs! But the feeling that you get after this is done is overwhelming!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Connect a *variable* resistor between OVG pin and Ground pin to over-voltage GPU voltage.
> A 1.2Kohm resistor will over-voltage GPU to around 1.23V.
> please make sure that you *measure voltage in 3D mode* while *adjust variable* resistor.
> 
> You need
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


I read that part, but it just confused me when said it would over-volt GPU to 1.23v, I assumed that was tops!









So could you put 1.3-1.35v through it safely? I use the term safely loosely









I already have glasses, just not had my prescription checked recently


----------



## Emu105

Guys getting my gtx 780ti evga SC ref card and I'm so excited. Now I want to know which are the best drivers or nvidia is not like AMD took me 2 months for stable drivers with my 7970 also for games like bf4 crisis 3 total rome 2 AC black flag which is the best driver. And any tips you guys recommend for oc I won't push it like crazy but do want some oc on the bad boy. Thanks!


----------



## Errorist66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Guys getting my gtx 780ti evga SC ref card and I'm so excited. Now I want to know which are the best drivers or nvidia is not like AMD took me 2 months for stable drivers with my 7970 also for games like bf4 crisis 3 total rome 2 AC black flag which is the best driver. And any tips you guys recommend for oc I won't push it like crazy but do want some oc on the bad boy. Thanks!


congrats on your new 780TI








Latest NVidia is good for Gaming. I also just got a second EVGA GTX 780 TI SC ref cooler. Didn't pay for ACX like my first card as the stock cooler went out the window within 48H.
without changing the bios I SC could do +115 Core + 100 Memory. but if you simply crank the power target to 106% you'll already get good performances.

With Skynet bios you can really have fun and push the card and increase the voltage, but always run stock for a month in case there's some defects and the card burns while on a mod bios.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I read that part, but it just confused me when said it would over-volt GPU to 1.23v, I assumed that was tops!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So could you put 1.3-1.35v through it safely? I use the term safely loosely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already have glasses, just not had my prescription checked recently


That is just a reference value, with a variable resistor you can control the voltage intake, just need to measure it when you do, fire up GPUz render test to set the card into 3D mode and increase/decrease resistance while measuring the voltage with a Multi Meter!
The DCUII VRM section is sturdy but i advise you to go water, heat is OC public enemy "numero uno"!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Guys getting my gtx 780ti evga SC ref card and I'm so excited. Now I want to know which are the best drivers or nvidia is not like AMD took me 2 months for stable drivers with my 7970 also for games like bf4 crisis 3 total rome 2 AC black flag which is the best driver. And any tips you guys recommend for oc I won't push it like crazy but do want some oc on the bad boy. Thanks!


Go for the latest WHQL, but be advised that 334 branch drivers are a hit or a miss! Until 335 drivers, in my system all 334 crashed everything! Some users still report quirks and crashes with 335 but not like 334 ones!
Read my OC guide: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*
Note that any reference to voltmods, LLC hack and Zawarudo's tool are NOT for the 780Ti, Its Titan/780 only!
If Afterburner doesnt work for you use PrecisionX!
Any doubt PM me or leave a post here, if not me you have dozens of good people here that can help you!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Errorist66

Is there a confirmed issue with nvflash and the latest Nvidia driver? r.e. NVFlash stopped mid task for "Silent Scone" and all the fun fixing it...
I'm using 335.23 and got my second GTX780 TI all up and running. and this R4BE/4930K combo doesn't have IGPU so would be a bit hard to recover...


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Errorist66*
> 
> Is there a confirm issue with nvflash and the latest Nvidia driver? r.e. NVFlash stopped mid task for "Silent Scone" and all the fun fixing it...
> I'm using 335.23 and got my second GTX780 TI all up and running. and this R4BE/4930K combo doesn't have IGPU so would be a bit hard to recover...


I can't confirm anything for certain, it was just a word of caution as it's the only time it's ever happened. Whether it's the drivers or not I couldn't say for certain.

I was able to flash to Skyn3t BIOS last night without a hiccup, so there is a chance there could have been a process running that interrupted the flash.


----------



## Errorist66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I can't confirm anything for certain, it was just a word of caution as it's the only time it's ever happened. Whether it's the drivers or not I couldn't say for certain.
> 
> I was able to flash to Skyn3t BIOS last night without a hiccup, so there is a chance there could have been a process running that interrupted the flash.


ok thanks.

was your system overclocked at the time? unstable memory could have caused that also.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Errorist66*
> 
> ok thanks.
> 
> was your system overclocked at the time? unstable memory could have caused that also.


God no. Everything stock, including XMP although I leave VCCSA in auto for 2133 which it's more than capable of. Never once had a crash.

I just think it was a blip







No matter how stable you think an OC is I'd never flash overclocked


----------



## Errorist66

xmp at 2133 is overclocked albeith guided by the profile on the stick.
now i have to lookup the right bios and how to flash a different bios as the second card is ref cooler vs ACX on the first card.


----------



## Silent Scone

The sticks are binned for 2133 1.5v (DOM plats) It's barely an overclock for IvyE IMC (Officially supports 1866). It's unlikely I would of had any corruption. If there was there is no hope for memory everywhere









Get those cards on water you won't regret it


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Errorist66*
> 
> xmp at 2133 is overclocked albeith guided by the profile on the stick.
> now i have to lookup the right bios and how to flash a different bios as the second card is ref cooler vs ACX on the first card.


You have EZ3flash in my SIG and my flash guide too!
Basically its the same bios as its the same power delivery design, only different cooling fan code in the bios it self as there is a difference in fans numbers and rpms!

GTX 780 Reference model
80.80.30.00.80
*skyn3t-Ti-vBios Reference*

GTX 780 EVGA SC ACX
80.80.30.00.80
*skyn3t-Ti-vBios-EVGA-SC-ACX*

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Errorist66*
> 
> Is there a confirmed issue with nvflash and the latest Nvidia driver? r.e. NVFlash stopped mid task for "Silent Scone" and all the fun fixing it...
> I'm using 335.23 and got my second GTX780 TI all up and running. and this R4BE/4930K combo doesn't have IGPU so would be a bit hard to recover...


While i test bios, i have lots of those bricks, nvflash has to be run always with elevated privileges and still sometimes the OS decides to terminate nvflash without a warning! I have had them through different OS and drivers and still happen!

You just have to flash back with some precautions when the normal flash procedures do not work:

Shutdown pc remove the PSU power cable
Remove both 8pin cable from GPU
Press power button in the rig to discharge the PSU and the rest of power in the circuit board
Wait about a minute ( two minutes recommended )
Plug back the PSU power cable
Do not plug back the twi 8pin power cable to GPU.
Turn on PC boot into UEFI or Bios and enable IGPU ( GPU integrated in the CPU ) if you don't have extra GPU to put in the first slot exit and save
Boot into windows and wait just a bit to drivers load
Open GPU-Z you will see the GPU there but you cannot use it yet because it is only powered by PCI-E only
Open nvflash and flash back to working bios or vBios and have fun
Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Pendaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> *v*Bios update 03/25/2014
> 
> *Galaxy 780 Ti HOF Edition*.
> Ready for Download at OP
> @mark_thaddeus enjoy your request
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: I'm still alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best
> skyn3t


Any news on my pny twin fan mate?


----------



## Errorist66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> The sticks are binned for 2133 1.5v (DOM plats) It's barely an overclock for IvyE IMC (Officially supports 1866). It's unlikely I would of had any corruption. If there was there is no hope for memory everywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get those cards on water you won't regret it


like this?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendaz*
> 
> Any news on my pny twin fan mate?


Yours and some will be next!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## dallas1990

i just put my 780ti watercooled. i still need a backplate but its coming in the mail as i type this. was my first time building my own loop and taking apart a gpu. but 7 hours of work on putting it together here she is,




all i need to do now is overclock it >







yay!

btw this is the waterblock i got for my evga dual classy 780ti

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/image/21600/ex-blc-1556_4.jpg/ex-blc-1556/EK_EVGA_780_Classified_and_780_Ti_Classified_VGA_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_Nickel_Acetal_EK-FC780_GTX_Classy_-_AcetalNickel.html?id=XqJuknNd&mv_pc=246

only thing i dont like about it is it doesnt cover the entire block like the one evga has built for them but i couldnt find one to buy


----------



## Errorist66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You have EZ3flash in my SIG and my flash guide too!
> Basically its the same bios as its the same power delivery design, only different cooling fan code in the bios it self as there is a difference in fans numbers and rpms!
> 
> GTX 780 Reference model
> 80.80.30.00.80
> *skyn3t-Ti-vBios Reference*
> 
> GTX 780 EVGA SC ACX
> 80.80.30.00.80
> *skyn3t-Ti-vBios-EVGA-SC-ACX*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Both cards are Superclock but the second one was with stock cooler vs EVGA ACX for the first one. So the same Skynet bios should work since there both on XSPC water block right?

The trick will be when I want to put back the original bios, i'll have to do one at a time and select the right mix of board selected and bios rom file.


----------



## pharcycle

just put the 3rd 780Ti in last night... Been playing with OCing them a bit... above +200MHz on core with +170% power and 1.212v I get artefacts and then crash to desktop. Temps seem ok... 60-70 degs so really, the only option to get them faster is more volts I'm assuming? They're not hitting the power limit.

I can hit +156MHz (i.e. 1200MHz core) with 1.125v and it seems stable enough but not rigorously tested them yet, just a few benches.

Unigine valley gives the same score for 2-way SLI vs 3-way though, anyone else found this? 3D Mark shows an increase so the extra one is doing something!

Will tidy up the inside of my case one day... Plan to put them under water at some point so it'll wait until then at least.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Errorist66*
> 
> like this?


Good man


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharcycle*
> 
> 
> 
> just put the 3rd 780Ti in last night... Been playing with OCing them a bit... above +200MHz on core with +170% power and 1.212v I get artefacts and then crash to desktop. Temps seem ok... 60-70 degs so really, the only option to get them faster is more volts I'm assuming? They're not hitting the power limit.
> 
> I can hit +156MHz (i.e. 1200MHz core) with 1.125v and it seems stable enough but not rigorously tested them yet, just a few benches.
> 
> Unigine valley gives the same score for 2-way SLI vs 3-way though, anyone else found this? 3D Mark shows an increase so the extra one is doing something!
> 
> Will tidy up the inside of my case one day... Plan to put them under water at some point so it'll wait until then at least.


Temps need to come down. You'll struggle with blowers. Ti loves cold


----------



## pharcycle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Temps need to come down. You'll struggle with blowers. Ti loves cold


they do seem quite a bit warmer than the 780s that's for sure! Are the EK full cover water blocks generally regarded as the best? How much rad per card do you reckon?


----------



## Errorist66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharcycle*
> 
> they do seem quite a bit warmer than the 780s that's for sure! Are the EK full cover water blocks generally regarded as the best? How much rad per card do you reckon?


I use 1 rad per device on the loop, in you case a 480mm (4x120) or a 420mm (3x140) would work. more never hurts. I have an AX360 and 2x120 XT in my system for CPU, chipset/mosfet and 2 GTX 780 TI. under load, 40 degres C on the GTX 780ti and 65c on the CPU is what I get. You'll also need a good pump to push water true. i've just added an EK-DDC 3.25 at 7m head 1000l/h to my loop as the XSPC pump in the dual bay reservoir didn't have enough power.


----------



## pharcycle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Errorist66*
> 
> I use 1 rad per device on the loop, in you case a 480mm (4x120) or a 420mm (3x140) would work. more never hurts. I have an AX360 and 2x120 XT in my system for CPU, chipset/mosfet and 2 GTX 780 TI. under load, 40 degres C on the GTX 780ti and 65c on the CPU is what I get. You'll also need a good pump to push water true. i've just added an EK-DDC 3.25 at 7m head 1000l/h to my loop as the XSPC pump in the dual bay reservoir didn't have enough power.


Already have a 420mm rad in my case.. when you say one rad per device do you mean 1x fan width of rad per device (for want of a better term!) so 1x more 420mm rad and 1x more D5 pump a good start then?


----------



## Silent Scone

Three ref 780tis and 4960X @ 1.4v gets me 35c load on GPUs, 55C CPU - on 2x 480s and 2x 240s.

Edit: on two D5s.


----------



## Errorist66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharcycle*
> 
> Already have a 420mm rad in my case.. when you say one rad per device do you mean 1x fan width of rad per device (for want of a better term!) so 1x more 420mm rad and 1x more D5 pump a good start then?


1 fan space per device is a good starting point. You and a 420mm rad with 4 block. So minimum would be 1 more 140 or better. The D5 has 3.5M head which is more than my 750 at 1.8M (I know, should'n have bought a Kit) so I put the EK-DDC 3.25 and all is flowing.

But if you don't mind a bit of over-provisioning an extra D5+420 will be handling this setup very well.

So you should decide what you think you need and put it up on the Water cooling group: Darlen or some of the real expert in there will steer you right.
http://www.overclock.net/t/584302/ocn-water-cooling-club-and-picture-gallery


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Errorist66*
> 
> 1 fan space per device is a good starting point. You and a 420mm rad with 4 block. So minimum would be 1 more 140 or better. The D5 has 3.5M head which is more than my 750 at 1.8M (I know, should'n have bought a Kit) so I put the EK-DDC 3.25 and all is flowing.
> 
> But if you don't mind a bit of over-provisioning an extra D5+420 will be handling this setup very well.
> 
> So you should decide what you think you need and put it up on the Water cooling group: Darlen or some of the real expert in there will steer you right.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/584302/ocn-water-cooling-club-and-picture-gallery


\

The rule of tumb of 120/140 per part in the loop + 120/140 doesn't apply very well for seriously high end parts. Try this guide by JackNaylorPE instead: http://www.overclock.net/t/1457426/radiator-size-estimator


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> So I've ordered a new psu (Cooler Master V850), and it has 3 PCI-E cables with 2 connectors on each cable to give a total of 6 PCI-E connectors. Can I use just the 2 connectors on one cable to connect up my GTX 780 Ti, or should I use 2 separate cables?


Small bump, any recommendations?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> Small bump, any recommendations?




No, you don't! its a 70A single rail unit based on Seasonic KM3 platform! You dont need to mix rails!
The only problem is a missing second CPU cable from this PSU. At 850 watts, this unit may very well find itself attached to a mainboard that could use that second cable. Even so, the 1kW model does have that second cable, so if you need it just go to that model instead.!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## VSG

Why would you need a second CPU cable anyway?


----------



## Errorist66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Three ref 780tis and 4960X @ 1.4v gets me 35c load on GPUs, 55C CPU - on 2x 480s and 2x 240s.
> 
> Edit: on two D5s.


This is good temps.


----------



## Errorist66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> \
> 
> The rule of tumb of 120/140 per part in the loop + 120/140 doesn't apply very well for seriously high end parts. Try this guide by JackNaylorPE instead: http://www.overclock.net/t/1457426/radiator-size-estimator


Interesting reading , Thanks for the link. Now I which I had a larger case. Maybe an external water chiller...


----------



## Errorist66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Why would you need a second CPU cable anyway?


To overclock a Rampage IV or some high end MB in the style. The R4BE has a 4PIN + 8PIN + ATX Power and a Molex at the bottom for tri or quad SLI/CF..


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharcycle*
> 
> 
> 
> just put the 3rd 780Ti in last night... Been playing with OCing them a bit... above +200MHz on core with +170% power and 1.212v I get artefacts and then crash to desktop. Temps seem ok... 60-70 degs so really, the only option to get them faster is more volts I'm assuming? They're not hitting the power limit.
> 
> I can hit +156MHz (i.e. 1200MHz core) with 1.125v and it seems stable enough but not rigorously tested them yet, just a few benches.
> 
> Unigine valley gives the same score for 2-way SLI vs 3-way though, anyone else found this? 3D Mark shows an increase so the extra one is doing something!
> 
> Will tidy up the inside of my case one day... Plan to put them under water at some point so it'll wait until then at least.


You did your water cooling in the wrong order, shoulda put then cards underwater first, they benefit more from liquid than the CPU does! Just my thoughts.


----------



## pharcycle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> You did your water cooling in the wrong order, shoulda put then cards underwater first, they benefit more from liquid than the CPU does! Just my thoughts.


Agreed but I had started a step up process from 780 -> 780 ti so didn't see the point in buying water blocks for the 780s knowing that I would be upgrading in a few months. As you can see, that has now completed hence why I'm looking at waterblocks.

Plus, I'd got a large caselabs case so had to put something in it!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Errorist66*
> 
> This is good temps.


I need better







Clocks will thank me for it...

Can't fit any more rads in the 900D but have a 1080 Nova coming


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Errorist66*
> 
> To overclock a Rampage IV or some high end MB in the style. The R4BE has a 4PIN + 8PIN + ATX Power and a Molex at the bottom for tri or quad SLI/CF..


So does my maximus vi formula but that 4 pin auxiliary CPU cable is redundant unless you need to provide extreme power at subzero.


----------



## Pendaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yours and some will be next!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


awesome


----------



## d3vour3r

just pulled the trigger and got 2x evga 780 ti SC with ACX coolers.

looking for water blocks now, turning out to be hard as everywhere is sold out


----------



## gqneon

I'm thumbing through and searching and I see a ton of posts about the voltage on 780 Ti's - and I'm just making sure of something that seems pretty well stated - you can't run above 1.212v on a Ti at this point, correct? If theres a way please reply as to how - I'm starting to miss my regular 780 because I was having fun tuning it lol...

I have skyn3ts bios on it at 1.212, and I'm able to run 1351 @ 36C so this chip might be capable of a LOT more with more voltage.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gqneon*
> 
> I'm thumbing through and searching and I see a ton of posts about the voltage on 780 Ti's - and I'm just making sure of something that seems pretty well stated - you can't run above 1.212v on a Ti at this point, correct? If theres a way please reply as to how - I'm starting to miss my regular 780 because I was having fun tuning it lol...
> 
> I have skyn3ts bios on it at 1.212, and I'm able to run 1351 @ 36C so this chip might be capable of a LOT more with more voltage.


Correct. Normal Ti is 1.212v maximum.

Only Classified and Kingpin have voltage control.


----------



## NvidiaFan29

Is it worth getting a 780 ti classified if I am only using air cooling?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NvidiaFan29*
> 
> Is it worth getting a 780 ti classified if I am only using air cooling?


Nope. There is a very good chance it would overclock less than what you already have.

My Classy Ti hit the wall at 1360 mhz. At 1.35v, it's not something that could be games on. Benched with cool downs between runs, yes.


----------



## fishingfanatic

Congrats on the new purchase. You'll love those cards, especially in sli!









FF


----------



## NvidiaFan29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Nope. There is a very good chance it would overclock less than what you already have.
> 
> My Classy Ti hit the wall at 1360 mhz. At 1.35v, it's not something that could be games on. Benched with cool downs between runs, yes.


How much does it cost for a watercooling setup for the GPU? I just ordered it and will probably save up to get a watercooling kit together.


----------



## Errorist66

I don't know if this is normal but my EVGA GTX 780TI Superclock with stock cooler came with bios 80.80.34.00.80, which according to the techpowerup/vgabios is a Classified Kingpin Edition or Classy W/ ACX bios.
I bought the card brand new from NCIX...

So now I'm confused on which bios from Skynet would fit or if this is already in a state where EVGA would refuse to replace it if needed.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Errorist66*
> 
> I don't know if this is normal but my EVGA GTX 780TI Superclock with stock cooler came with bios 80.80.34.00.80, which according to the techpowerup/vgabios is a Classified Kingpin Edition or Classy W/ ACX bios.
> I bought the card brand new from NCIX...
> 
> So now I'm confused on which bios from Skynet would fit or if this is already in a state where EVGA would refuse to replace it if needed.


Just some minor confusion is all. We have the BIOS for your card, and your version, listed here:

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/148140/evga-gtx780ti-3072-131102.html

Listed as the only one, however, not all BIOSes are hosted.

I have dual ASUS reference cards, and they came with 80.80.30 version on them, but the sticker from NVidia on the back of the card states BIOS version is 80.80.34.

So...new version of same BIOS?

If you look at the other cards listed, ZOTAC has reference boards with both versions. So what's the story?

I dunno, my cards leave me as confused as you are, so I thought I'd add some confusion too, and we could share.


----------



## Errorist66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> Just some minor confusion is all. We have the BIOS for your card, and your version, listed here:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/148140/evga-gtx780ti-3072-131102.html
> 
> Listed as the only one, however, not all BIOSes are hosted.
> 
> I have dual ASUS reference cards, and they came with 80.80.30 version on them, but the sticker from NVidia on the back of the card states BIOS version is 80.80.34.
> 
> So...new version of same BIOS?
> 
> If you look at the other cards listed, ZOTAC has reference boards with both versions.


ok, so I can flash back to what "should" have been on the card but how can a brand new card from NCIX be on the wrong bios? It is used or refurbished. I would be surprised if EVGA would put the wrong bios on the card. maybe?


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Errorist66*
> 
> ok, so I can flash back to what "should" have been on the card but how can a brand new card from NCIX be on the wrong bios? It is used or refurbished. I would be surprised if EVGA would put the wrong bios on the card. maybe?


It's not the "wrong" BIOS....BIOS version doesn't dictate the card it is for...you will see almost all of occamrazor's BIOS files are same version, but for many different brands and versions of cards.

Newer cards ship with the 80.80.34.00.01 base BIOS, that is all. Maybe NVIDIA changed something, there are two Nvidia BIOSes too.


----------



## Errorist66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> It's not the "wrong" BIOS....BIOS version doesn't dictate the card it is for...you will see almost all of occamrazor's BIOS files are same version, but for many different brands and versions of cards.
> 
> Newer cards ship with the 80.80.34.00.01 base BIOS, that is all. Maybe NVIDIA changed something, there are two Nvidia BIOSes too.


I see. The know that the device ID is what decides what the card can do/use like GTX vs Quatro. So if my board was shipped with 80.80.34.00.80 it could just be some fix in the bios god knows whre but my card could run also with 80.80.30.00.80. The rom file is 197KB vs 233KB for the bios that came with my first board and. Skynet's version for the EVGA SC /ACX.is also 233KB.


----------



## cadaveca

Could just be non-UEFI BIOS?

Could be it didn't save correctly.


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No, you don't! its a 70A single rail unit based on Seasonic KM3 platform! You dont need to mix rails!
> The only problem is a missing second CPU cable from this PSU. At 850 watts, this unit may very well find itself attached to a mainboard that could use that second cable. Even so, the 1kW model does have that second cable, so if you need it just go to that model instead.!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Thanks, but I'm not sure you understood my question (or I don't get the answer







). Is it safe to use one pci-e cable with 2 pci-e connectors on it to power my Ti, or should I use 2 seperate pci-e cables? I only need one cpu cable so for me that is not an issue....


----------



## Samepad77




----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> Is it safe to use one pci-e cable with 2 pci-e connectors on it to power my Ti, or should I use 2 seperate pci-e cables? I only need one cpu cable so for me that is not an issue....


That depends on your PSU. If the rail in the PSU can handle it safely without overloading, then yes, it's safe. For example, my CoolerMaster M2 1500 comes with 6-pin modular plugs for all GPU PCIe aux. power, and each cable has an 8-pin plus a modular 6+2 pin connector on it, implying that it is safe to run two 8-pins off a single modular cable. 8-pin connectors are rated for 150W, so that output must be able to handle at least 300W.

I run my 780Ti (modified BIOS with 300W limit, 120% of standard) and my Titan (modified BIOS with 350W limit, 140% of standard) in such a setup without any problems.


----------



## gordan

It took me a whie to fully dial this in, so I thought I'd share. This should work on all reference design cards (and probably most non-reference cards, too, there aren't many extreme modifications made by manufacturers):

GTX780Ti-3GB-EVGA-SC-80.80.30.00.80-MOD.rom.zip 136k .zip file


This is based on the EVGA SC reference BIOS. The reason being that I have an EVGA 780Ti (non SC model). SC BIOS alone makes negligible difference since both will boost to the same level anyway, it's only the defaults that are different. That's the case with all cards, the headline clock speeds are just for show and don't mean much, it's all down to the boost/voltage tables, power limits and where you hit the 95C temperature limit.

This BIOS is modified for peak throughput at up to 95C on air with the standard reference cooler:
100% fan limit (4200rpm)
*Under*volted by offsetting the clock table upward against the voltage table to minimize heat and stay under 95C at long term full load
Power limits adjusted to 300W (120% of standard).

It is 24 hour OCCT stable, and scrypt mining stable. Scrypt mining results in much higher temperatures than OCCT tests, it is the only way of making it get near the 95C limit, OCCT and gaming do not get anywhere near that much load.

Boost power limits are the same as default power limits, so you don't have to mess about with the power sliders in Precision-X/Afterburner.

The boost eventually levels off on the power limit / temperature limit (depending on ambient temperature) at about 1150MHz.

This configuration churns through about 700KH/s (scrypt) stably, 24/7. I'm quite certain that is the most my card will achieve with standard air cooling running in a well ventilated case. So if you are running a reference(ish) 780Ti in a case, you might want to give this a try. Drag the temperature slider to 95C and the fan slider to 100% (or set the fan curve to hit 100% at 92C), and see how you get on.

Note that this BIOS is optimized for maximum performance with maximum stability. You could probably push harder for a gaming-only load that doesn't stress the GPU as much, but full load for me levels out at about 1150MHz and the boost limit is 1200MHz, so if the load is lighter, the card will boost further. The boost limit goes as far as 1333MHz, but there was no point in moving the limig up further for my load (I am temperature limited anyway).

The only further improvement that could be achieved is finding how to boost the maximum fan PWM. On my Titan with the engineering BIOS from hwbot the 100% fan speed goes to 5200rpm (no other BIOS sets the 100% limit that high), so there is clearly another lookup somewhere in the BIOS that sets the fan speed limit, but unfortunately I have not found this documented anywhere. That is the only way I can see this being pushable further on air with a stock reference cooler.

If anybody happens to have a 780Ti BIOS that has the 100% fan speed set to 5200 rpm, please do post a link to it.


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> That depends on your PSU. If the rail in the PSU can handle it safely without overloading, then yes, it's safe. For example, my CoolerMaster M2 1500 comes with 6-pin modular plugs for all GPU PCIe aux. power, and each cable has an 8-pin plus a modular 6+2 pin connector on it, implying that it is safe to run two 8-pins off a single modular cable. 8-pin connectors are rated for 150W, so that output must be able to handle at least 300W.
> 
> I run my 780Ti (modified BIOS with 300W limit, 120% of standard) and my Titan (modified BIOS with 350W limit, 140% of standard) in such a setup without any problems.


It's a Cooleraster V850, it has 840W on the 12V so I'm guessing it's ok too, thanks!


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> It's a Cooleraster V850, it has 840W on the 12V so I'm guessing it's ok too, thanks!


There is most likely more than one 12V rail, and the combined total between all rails will be 840W. It also matters what else is hooked up to the rail you are using for the GPU. My CM M2 1500 has 1440W on 12V combined, but there are only two 12V rails, which means you don't have to worry about it too much. The V850 might have more rails, which would mean you can pull less from any one rail. The problem is that it's poorly documented what rail different looms/ports are on.

In practice, though, the PSU should shut down when it hits over-current protection or overheats (either/both will happen if you are pulling too much from a rail that can't handle it).

So you'll _probably_ be OK, but it's not guaranteed. Once you start pushing beyond what the connector is official specced for all bets are off.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> There is most likely more than one 12V rail, and the combined total between all rails will be 840W. It also matters what else is hooked up to the rail you are using for the GPU. My CM M2 1500 has 1440W on 12V combined, but there are only two 12V rails, which means you don't have to worry about it too much. The V850 might have more rails, which would mean you can pull less from any one rail. The problem is that it's poorly documented what rail different looms/ports are on.
> 
> In practice, though, the PSU should shut down when it hits over-current protection or overheats (either/both will happen if you are pulling too much from a rail that can't handle it).
> 
> So you'll _probably_ be OK, but it's not guaranteed. Once you start pushing beyond what the connector is official specced for all bets are off.


V850 has a single 12v rail


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> Thanks, but I'm not sure you understood my question (or I don't get the answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Is it safe to use one pci-e cable with 2 pci-e connectors on it to power my Ti, or should I use 2 seperate pci-e cables? I only need one cpu cable so for me that is not an issue....


Yes i did understand!







The PSU is single rail, meaning it shares all amperage in those 3 PCIe 12V lines, so, you use 1 PCIe cable for your card (1 PCIe cable has 2 connectors) you only use 2 PCIe cables when OCing in Multi-Rail PSU's because normally multi rail is amperage limited (20, 25,30A etc) and that limits the current going to your card!
So, yes it is safe to use 1 PCIe cable with your card with the Coolermaster V850!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> There is most likely more than one 12V rail, and the combined total between all rails will be 840W. It also matters what else is hooked up to the rail you are using for the GPU. My CM M2 1500 has 1440W on 12V combined, but there are only two 12V rails, which means you don't have to worry about it too much. The V850 *might have more rails,* which would mean you can pull less from any one rail. The problem is that it's *poorly documented* what rail different looms/ports are on.
> 
> In practice, though, the PSU should shut down when it hits over-current protection or overheats (either/both will happen if you are pulling too much from a rail that can't handle it).
> 
> So you'll _probably_ be OK, but it's not guaranteed. Once you start pushing beyond what the connector is official specced for all bets are off.


You should read a bit more or ask about PSU's to people that know what they talk about like my Friend shilka, who is our OCN PSU resident guru!, its a known (and documented) PSU and a good one, SINGLE RAIL based on Seasonic KM3 platform!
And now a word of advice: You said my Brother's bios is BOGUS! A newbie like you with 8 posts and 0 rep coming here to OCN and slander our Bios Modder as BOGUS?
With thousands of happy users and you come here and say that? and now post a supposedly modded bios by yourself and hope everyone takes you seriously? Really?
If you want to come her to OCN and be part of a great community, first you have to respect people and not being arrogant to the point of offending others work, that is not the right way to integrate yourself here or anywhere actually!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> V850 has a single 12v rail


Hey buddy! How's things going! Busy with the benches?









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Hey buddy! How's things going! Busy with the benches?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


I have not gotten the cards yet so no

As i said it wont be untill early-mid april before i get them


----------



## steadly2004

MSI afterburner 3.0 beta 19 out today. Downloading now to see if it changed anything with 780ti voltage. I doubt it, but it's worth a try.








http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/msi_afterburner_beta_download.html


----------



## 7Mine7

.
.

what a coincidence !

i was asking the same question yesterday about the using one pci-e cable with 2 pci-e connectors on it to power my Ti because i'm planning on sleeving my Seasonic X-850 ( which is the exact same as CM V850 ) as i understand

http://www.overclock.net/t/1262900/frequently-asked-sleeving-questions/800#post_22011923

but i'm planning to getting rid of the additional contactor for better sleeving look

Thanks everyone for your info !


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> I'm pretty sure the fan speed unlock on the skyn3t BIOS, at least for the EVGA SC ACX, is bogus/broken.
> Yes, you can drag the slider up to 100% in EVGA Precision X
> No, it doesn't increase the maximum fan RPM
> 
> With the stock BIOS I get about 3500 RPM @ 85%
> With the modified BIOS I get about 3500 [email protected]% and about 3000 RPM @ 85%
> 
> So all the fan unlocking does is change the label, it doesn't change the actual maximum voltage applied to the fan.
> 
> It also changes labels on the TDP, but not the actual TDP.
> With the stock BIOS my card stabilizes at 92C while mining with fan at maximum, [email protected]% PerfCap by power limit according to GPU-Z.
> With the skyn3t BIOS the card stabilizes at 92C while mining with fan at maximum, [email protected]%, PerfCap not listed in GPU-Z.
> 
> The performance also doesn't change so I am quiet certain that the skyn3t BIOS is completely bogus and doesn't do anything at all useful at all. All it does is remove the boost clocks so the card never clocks up to 1076MHz.
> 
> What we really need is an engineering BIOS for the 780Ti, like the one available here for the Titan:
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=71489
> 
> The said Titan BIOS *won't work as is* because you would need to change the RAM size and timings, as described by Raim here:
> http://www.eevblog.com/forum/chat/hacking-nvidia-cards-into-their-professional-counterparts/msg406006/#msg406006
> 
> It would also require changing the voltage table to gain significant benefit because Titan is based on earlier silicon which isn't as good, and requires somewhat higher voltages (more RAM probably also means the memory controller needs more power, which is at least a part of the reason for the higher GPU voltages)
> 
> It would probably be worth it, though - my Titan with the engineering BIOS can run the fan at ~4100rpm, whereas the 780Ti tops out at 3500rpm, both with the reference cooler. While it is plausible the fan motor is different, I'm not entirely convinced that is what is behind the rpm difference.


You took too much time to write all this above. But you are

Gordan vs The world = you loose the only thing bogus here is you. Why not take your time to help and not to bash ppl like you always going to come and the best thing to do is ignoring it.

I just replay to this in order to give another example.

My best to you and make sure you don't cook your GPU components over time the time. This is what happen to everyone that mine under Air. " my last line above is helpful " why not you do the same.


----------



## Silent Scone

Am I reading that right? Someone is saying it's ok to flash a Ti to a Titan BIOS?

I can think of more reasons why you shouldn't do that than I can count on both hands and feet, but ok. The biggest clue is if you put both cards side by side, and then use your eyes.

If your brain isn't telling you just by looking at the PCBs that it's a bad idea, you shouldn't be allowed to flash GPUS


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> You took too much time to write all this above. But you are
> 
> Gordan vs The world = you loose the only thing bogus here is you. Why not take your time to help and not to bash ppl like you always going to come and the best thing to do is ignoring it.
> 
> I just replay to this in order to give another example.
> 
> My best to you and make sure you don't cook your GPU components over time the time. This is what happen to everyone that mine under Air. " my last line above is helpful " why not you do the same.


Show me the evidence. I pointed out what my conclusions are based on.
As for helpfulness, I posted my modified BIOS that actually achieves a meaningful improvement AND lowers running temperatures by undervolting. Other BIOSes under the same load will run a lot hotter and/or slower.

The only caveat is that it is stability tested on my cards - and since all silicon is not the same when it leaves the factory the undervolt (5 notches) may be too far for some cards.

The only other thing I still need to figure out is where the absolute maximum fan PWM is stored to get the rpm on the 780Ti up to 5200 rpm. I'll probably start with the Titan engineering BIOS, get the memory size adjusted, and take it from there.


----------



## fishingfanatic

Heck shilka, I'm heading out ur way in May. Could've brought some. Enjoy!

Timing I guess.

Going to Amsterdam. Should be great!

1st trip to Europe.

FF


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Heck shilka, I'm heading out ur way in May. Could've brought some. Enjoy!
> 
> Timing I guess.
> 
> Going to Amsterdam. Should be great!
> 
> 1st trip to Europe.
> 
> FF


Amsterdam is in Holland or the Netherlands as its also called not Denmark

Sure hope you where joking otherwise you really need to look at a map of Europe again

No offence meant


----------



## Silent Scone

LOL.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> Show me the evidence. I pointed out what my conclusions are based on.
> As for helpfulness, I posted my modified BIOS that actually achieves a meaningful improvement AND lowers running temperatures by undervolting. Other BIOSes under the same load will run a lot hotter and/or slower.
> 
> The only caveat is that it is stability tested on my cards - and *since all silicon is not the same* when it leaves the factory the undervolt (5 notches) may be too far for some cards.
> 
> The only other thing I still need to figure out is where the absolute maximum fan PWM is stored to get the rpm on the 780Ti up to 5200 rpm. I'll probably start with the Titan engineering BIOS, get the memory size adjusted, and take it from there.


you misread and still misread all this thread. I have not build any bios to do good or worse in mining. you need to read this thread right. why keep talk back? most of the conversation here is about gaming and bench. mining belongs to another thread.

the only thing I agree with you is the silicon.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you misread and still misread all this thread. I have not build any bios to do good or worse in mining. you need to read this thread right. why keep talk back? most of the conversation here is about gaming and bench. mining belongs to another thread.
> 
> the only thing I agree with you is the silicon.


You are missing the important point, which is that optimal settings are optimal settings, regardless of what you are going to use the card for.

The BIOS I posted has been optimized more thoroughly and tested more harshly. If you don't want to push your card as hard, great, don't pull the thermal limit in Precision-X/Afterburner - and you'll STILL be better off because of the undervolting effect, which will result in higher clocks for any given peak TDP (and thus temperature, assuming one actually bothers to limit the TDP to the appropriate value so that the card always sits just below the chose peak temperature). This is going to hold true regardless of whether you are going to use the card for LN2 benchmarking self-gratification, gaming or mining.

The main point in my original post was pointing out that the % fan limit has nothing to do with the peak fan rpm - the actual highest fan rpm is stored elsewhere, and the % value is merely a % of that. 100% fan speed with one BIOS could be the same as 80% fan speed with a different BIOS *on the same card*. So grabbing a different BIOS just because it lets you turn the fan speed % higher does not mean that the fan rpm will actually be higher.


----------



## NvidiaFan29

Ordered the 780 ti classified! How good is the EVGA Supernova 750 Watt Gold rated PSU for this card?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NvidiaFan29*
> 
> How good is the EVGA Supernova 750 Watt Gold rated PSU for this card?


Which one of them NEX or G2?


----------



## Silent Scone

Either way, 1.25-1.3v will trigger OCP on that PSU.

I know it seems kind of rude saying it, but honestly wouldn't bother with the classified in that case. 850 to 1200w preferable. I've seen Classys trigger OCP on 1000WG2


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Either way, 1.25-1.3v will trigger OCP on that PSU.
> 
> I know it seems kind of rude saying it, but honestly wouldn't bother with the classified in that case. 850 to 1200w preferable. I've seen Classys trigger OCP on 1000WG2


Rail overload from running 8+6 pin off a single rail, maybe? Classifieds are only a minor tweak on the reference design, I wouldn't expect them to be drawing that much more power, at least not compared to a reference card with a tweaked BIOS.

I just got a 1300W G2 purely on the basis of the 10 year warranty (and I thought the 5 year warranty on CoolerMaster PSUs was exceptional). It's still in the box, though, will see how it goes when I build the backup SR-2 rig.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> Rail overload from running 8+6 pin off a single rail, maybe? Classifieds are only a minor tweak on the reference design, I wouldn't expect them to be drawing that much more power, at least not compared to a reference card with a tweaked BIOS.
> 
> I just got a 1300W G2 purely on the basis of the 10 year warranty (and I thought the 5 year warranty on CoolerMaster PSUs was exceptional). It's still in the box, though, will see how it goes when I build the backup SR-2 rig.


G2´s are sinlge 12v rail units


----------



## Silent Scone

Classified is 8+8 pin. and no. Where do you get your information from? The Classified PCB is not minor tweaked. If you put 1.4v through a reference PCB, there's probably an 80% chance you wouldn't even get through Valley benchmark before it popped. Classified can take that voltage without a problem.

However, don't believe what NV are saying about power usage on these things. Once you add voltage, they literally go through the roof. Makes the 290X @ 1.55V seem power friendly indeed!


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> Rail overload from running 8+6 pin off a single rail, maybe? *Classifieds are only a minor tweak on the reference design, I wouldn't expect them to be drawing that much more power, at least not compared to a reference card with a tweaked BIOS.*
> 
> I just got a 1300W G2 purely on the basis of the 10 year warranty (and I thought the 5 year warranty on CoolerMaster PSUs was exceptional). It's still in the box, though, will see how it goes when I build the backup SR-2 rig.


Umm what? The Classifieds are very different from the reference design and can draw a lot more power safely too due to the better components and power delivery. They also have an 8+8 pin power input (8+8+6 in the case of the Kingpin edition).


----------



## Silent Scone

NV reference PCBs hate big volts. Seen a few Titans go with as little as 1.3v


----------



## fishingfanatic

Does anyone besides me use a daisychain setup when running more than 2 of these beasts?.

I understand the newer AX1200i has more pci e than the AX1200, but still not enough for 4 cards even if it had enough power. Maybe not even 3 with 3 plugs per card.

FF


----------



## Errorist66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7Mine7*
> 
> .
> .
> 
> what a coincidence !
> 
> i was asking the same question yesterday about the using one pci-e cable with 2 pci-e connectors on it to power my Ti because i'm planning on sleeving my Seasonic X-850 ( which is the exact same as CM V850 ) as i understand
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1262900/frequently-asked-sleeving-questions/800#post_22011923
> 
> but i'm planning to getting rid of the additional contactor for better sleeving look
> 
> Thanks everyone for your info !


should we also look at the size of the individual wire on the PCI-E cable provided with the PSU? I used 2 cables per card on my build just to avoid melting anything under load. I felt the EGVA Supernova 1300G2 wires where on the thin side.

I guess it would depend on how hard one overclock the card.


----------



## NvidiaFan29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Which one of them NEX or G2?


The NEX


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Classified is 8+8 pin. and no. Where do you get your information from? The Classified PCB is not minor tweaked. If you put 1.4v through a reference PCB, there's probably an 80% chance you wouldn't even get through Valley benchmark before it popped. Classified can take that voltage without a problem.


I am not sure what the point is of pushing that kind of voltage - you get into diminishing returns, and on air you get limited by temperatures even with the fan cranked up as high as it will go (5200 rpm - very noisy) at 1.2V. On water you'll get a little further, but as I said - diminishing returns.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> However, don't believe what NV are saying about power usage on these things. Once you add voltage, they literally go through the roof. Makes the 290X @ 1.55V seem power friendly indeed!


I take all specs with a bucket of salt. Physics, OTOH, are somewhat more trustworthy. The power dissipation of a circuit is defined as:

P = C * clk * V^2

where:
P = power/heat
C = capacitance of the circuit
clk = clock speed
V = voltage

So for C and clk being constant, going from V=1.2 to V=1.4 the P increase would be according to the ratio of 1.2^2 : 1.4^2 = 1.44 : 1.96 ~ 136%.

Sure - that's a lot. Then again, I'm running my Titan at 140% TDP a little below the 95C limit with the fan going full tilt at 5200rpm, and that doesn't get past 1.135V.

Given stock TDP is 250W, and I'm pushing 140%, that is [email protected]
1.135^2 : 1.4^2 = 1.289 : 1.96 ~ 152% of 350W
which is about 533W.

It gets silly. And that doesn't take into account an extra clock speed you might get out of it which might push it up by another 10%. Even if the card came with 2x8 + 1x6 aux power (IIRC the reference PCB has positions for that many), that is still 450W max - still only about 2/3 of what you'll need. Going that far out of spec you're going to pop something even if the card doesn't go first.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NvidiaFan29*
> 
> The NEX


Made this thread yesterday did not think i would need it that fast

http://www.overclock.net/t/1476935/why-you-should-not-buy-an-evga-supernova-nex650g-750g

Go for the EVGA SuperNova G2 instead its much better


----------



## NvidiaFan29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Made this thread yesterday did not think i would need it that fast
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1476935/why-you-should-not-buy-an-evga-supernova-nex650g-750g
> 
> Go for the EVGA SuperNova G2 instead its much better


I already have the NEX powering my system. So what you're saying is I should get another one for the 780 ti classified? Any other suggestions other than G2? Thank you for the help.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NvidiaFan29*
> 
> I already have the NEX powering my system. So what you're saying is I should get another one for the 780 ti classified? Any other suggestions other than G2? Thank you for the help.


If you read that thread you can see the problem, Just read it all and dont take things out of context


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NvidiaFan29*
> 
> I already have the NEX powering my system. So what you're saying is I should get another one for the 780 ti classified? Any other suggestions other than G2? Thank you for the help.


I generally err on the side of (massive) overspecification when it comes to PSUs. I have a CoolerMaster M2 1500 in my main rig (dual Xeon SR-2, with a 780Ti, Titan and a while bunch of disks and other stuff).


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> I generally err on the side of (massive)


That will give you far lower efficiency then the PSU is rated for so thats not a great idea


----------



## NvidiaFan29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> If you read that thread you can see the problem, Just read it all and dont take things out of context


Very interesting stuff. What are the best PS on the markets? I wanna get something that can run a single 780 ti classified, have headroom for alot of OC and not have to worry about my computer blowing up.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NvidiaFan29*
> 
> Very interesting stuff. What are the best PS on the markets? I wanna get something that can run a single 780 ti classified, have headroom for alot of OC and not have to worry about my computer blowing up.


Well if money is not a problem then there is the Antec High Current Pro Platinum 850 watts, But its a multi rail PSU so you might get problems with overloading the rails and tripping OCN, Its also overpriced

Super Flower Leadex and its rebrand the EVGA SuperNova G2/P2 are pretty much the units with the lowest ripple you can find, None of the rails will ever go above 15mv of ripple on any of the rails, Note its single rail not multi so you dont get that problem

If you are looking for something thats is just very good and not super good there is the Cooler Master V700, Thats a Seasonic KM3 based PSU same platform the Corsair AX760/860 and the Seasonic X and Platinum use, The Cooler Master V is just cheaper

You can go cheaper then that if money is tight


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> That will give you far lower efficiency then the PSU is rated for so thats not a great idea


The difference isn't that big on decent PSUs. It's a few %, not 10s of %. Cost wise we are talking about maybe 10 pennies/day at most for a 24/7 machine running flat out.


----------



## skyn3t

Alright guys let's help us to get the owners list organized.
I fixed 25 link and still need to update the rest.
what i need from you owners in the list below is a valid GPU-Z link. you can PM it to me.

@Erfan.
@sidewu
@xskullmanx
@tzvia
@Anakin198

Thank you









best
skyn3t


----------



## Pendaz

my 2nd attempt to join the club, still don't see my name in the list









Heres my details:










and my validation is here


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendaz*
> 
> my 2nd attempt to join the club, still don't see my name in the list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres my details:


Owners form fill this out. you can get your self in the list in less than 1 minute.


----------



## Pendaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Owners form fill this out. you can get your self in the list in less than 1 minute.


aha apologies, i thought we just had to post as i did above









filling the form now


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendaz*
> 
> aha apologies, i thought we just had to post as i did above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> filling the form now


no need apologies, we do miss couples of thing sometimes, it does happen. enjoy it more now


----------



## fishingfanatic

Man I wish!. I bought a 1500w NEX and it still doesn't work after 2 rmas. Bad 24 pin on 3 psus seems highly unlikely but even with another cable to make certain, same old.

Brought it to the local pc shop to verify my results each time, including running a separate dedicated 20 amp circuit solely for the quad benching power.

My hats off to EVGA who have been stellar when dealing with me. Gotta send the 3rd 1 back now though.

I used to love Asus products, and I'm not going to rant about the rma service experience I had, but now EVGA is my fave brand by far!!!

Heck I got a limited edition Duke Nuke'em belt buckle hehehe. Need suspenders to wear it though. Darn thing is pretty big and heavy.









Personally I've owned 3 brands. An old Enermax when they were pretty good, this EVGA NEX and all of the rest r Corsairs.

My daughter and I were doing a bit of card swapping a while back to c what 2 690s would do. I asked her to change the psu and she thought I did it.

We ended up running 2 on a TX 850M not knowing that. Got warm and loud and that's when I realized what we did, in the middle of a bench run, but

never missed a beat and is still going strong!!!

Love my Corsair Psus!!! No matter who makes the units, they're always top notch imho.

Guess I'll fill out the form again. Probably hit the wrong button last time. User error!!!! D'ohhh

FF


----------



## jones965

we these 2 dots : enabled-disabled? a switch does not join him, it is not possible to measure tenseness on him.



The card is asus GTX 780 Ti matrix platinum


----------



## Pendaz

So as some of you may know i'm planning on watercooling my 780Ti, so today i decided to take my card apart and "see whats under the fan" using it as an excuse to also replace the factory thermal compound with some Artic Silver 5:

The card in question, PNY 780Ti 3GB:



























0o0oh! Shiny:










After applying the Artic Silver 5 and reassmbling the card i see my idle temps have dropped by ~10c:










Now i run Heaven Benchmark so i can compare a little









sadly i don't have any before screenshots of Heaven, but i do have the stats (i'm building a log of all overclock steps i make into an spreadsheet with pretty graphs and colours and ting tings







)

Using my stable OC settings to compare:










Heaven Before:

FPS: 110.2
Score: 2775
Min FPS: 32.2
Max FPS: 250.2

GPU Min: 876
GPU Max: 1256
GPU Average: 1248.05988

GPU Temp Min:43
GPU Temp Max: 76
GPU Temp Average: 71.56287425

Heaven After:

FPS: 111.3
Score: 2803
Min FPS: 31.8
Max FPS: 251.2

GPU Frequency:
Min:324
Max: 1256
Average: 1249.564885

GPU Temperature:
Min: 29
Max: 65
Average: 60.46183206

So as you can see theres ~10c Difference in temps with just a re-application of thermal paste. Sorry if this is common knowledge but i'm shocked at how much of a difference this can make









Now to see if i can push the core a little more


----------



## Pendaz

i seem to have hit a wall at +270 MHz in afterburner

I attempted +280, there were artifacts then it crashed. Temps where fine, max 69c but the voltage was up and down 1.125 - 1.165

I then tried +20Mv and setting the power limit to 106%, with +280 MHz - almost completed heaven bench but crashed out on the 3rd to last scene









Whats causing this? I'm using GPU-z- to monitor the perfcap reason but if im honest im not 100% sure what it all means?

Reliability Voltage and Operating Voltage, are these set physically on the card?

is this something Skyn3t's bios might help with? It helps to stabalise the voltage right? is there anything else?

i'm 100% addicted to beating my benchmark scores now, i haven't played arma 3 (the reason i bought this machine) in over 5 days haha


----------



## pharcycle

are you hitting the power limit? If so then yes, a custom bios that allows you to raise the power target above 106% should help.


----------



## Pendaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharcycle*
> 
> are you hitting the power limit? If so then yes, a custom bios that allows you to raise the power target above 106% should help.


im not sure, possibly? AB overlay shows 100% sometimes on power - is that what you mean?

(still learning sorry







)


----------



## gordan

Limits:
Power (could mean TDP, power on any of the rails, or total power)
VRel: Reliability voltage - to boost the clocks further, more voltage is required, but the BIOS limits maximum voltage to prevent damage to the GPU

VRel/VOp are set in the BIOS. Dump your BIOS and load it into Kepler BIOS Tweaker and you'll see various settings there.

Clock speed offset:
This doesn't just boost the clock speed - it offsets the clock table against the voltage table. It works in increments of ~13MHz. Look at the post I made earlier containing power calculation maths. There you will see that the power usage and heat output (the two are essentially the same) go up linearly with clock speed but exponentially with voltage. Therefore you are upping the clock speed but reducing the power which helps you get more clock speed without hitting the voltage, thermal and power limits.


----------



## pharcycle

I think AB would allow you to monitor the GPU power as Precision X does (they're based on the same interface). If you're finding it hitting 100% you need to increase the power target as the card will throttle otherwise. To increase power target beyond 106% you need a custom bios

EDIT: don't know if AB calls power target the same... but this is what I'm on about....


----------



## Silent Scone

Need more volts, still not bad for reference


----------



## Pendaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> VRel/VOp are set in the BIOS. Dump your BIOS and load it into Kepler BIOS Tweaker and you'll see various settings there.


can you tell me what changes i should make in kepler bios? is there any screenshots of others who've made the same changes to theirs so i can apply to mine?


----------



## Mannimedia

Does anyone have the stock bios for the GTX 780 Ti Reference model 80.80.30.00.80, please help. I need it to fix my bricked card.

Thanks.


----------



## Errorist66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mannimedia*
> 
> Does anyone have the stock bios for the GTX 780 Ti Reference model 80.80.30.00.80, please help. I need it to fix my bricked card.
> 
> Thanks.


www.techpowerup.com/vgabios


----------



## Mariolillo

What's up guys!

Do you have recommendations on the available aftermarket heatsinks?

I was thinking of MSI's twin frozr or EVGA ACX as they are well regarded by their owners, but then I found this:

MSI Gaming

EVGA SC

They seem crazy hot! Very very hot! Is that normal anyway?


----------



## Emu105

MY baby!


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariolillo*
> 
> They seem crazy hot! Very very hot! Is that normal anyway?


Yep, seems VRM running 10c higher than core is totally normal. Which means on a stock-cooled card they hit 90c easily, and aftermarket is 70c-80c.

Hence watercooling these cards is so popular.

At the same time, if you go to the NVidia GPU Boost 2.0 promotional page, it even says:



If NVidia recommends watercooling to get the most out of these cards...they run hot.


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> Yep, seems VRM running 10c higher than core is totally normal. Which means on a stock-cooled card they hit 90c easily, and aftermarket is 70c-80c.
> 
> Hence watercooling these cards is so popular.
> 
> At the same time, if you go to the NVidia GPU Boost 2.0 promotional page, it even says:
> 
> 
> 
> If NVidia recommends watercooling to get the most out of these cards...they run hot.


Oh well, so if AMD cards run even hotter... damn hehe.

Thanks


----------



## z0ki

I'm putting on a block for nmy classy, just wondering anywhere else I need to put thermal paste to increase cooling? I've not got a backplate yet either still waiting for Australia to get stock! And when they do, do I need to remove the whole block to put the backplate on once the block is on the card?

And last question, with the thermal pad as shown in the picture, do I really need to cut them in 2 pieces? Considering its near a perfect fit just need to shorten it a tad. Thoughts?


----------



## bigtonyman1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> Yep, seems VRM running 10c higher than core is totally normal. Which means on a stock-cooled card they hit 90c easily, and aftermarket is 70c-80c.
> 
> Hence watercooling these cards is so popular.
> 
> At the same time, if you go to the NVidia GPU Boost 2.0 promotional page, it even says:
> 
> 
> 
> If NVidia recommends watercooling to get the most out of these cards...they run hot.


would one of those NZXT Kraken™ G10 setups help a lot in terms of cooling? I already got an h110i on my cpu and don't really want to spend a whole bunch of money refitting for a custom loop. Seems like the next best option, but I'm not sure if its worth the money to do.


----------



## dallas1990

i just built my custom loop monday night and it was worth every penny my 780ti doesnt seem to pass more then 40 degrees


----------



## bigtonyman1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dallas1990*
> 
> i just built my custom loop monday night and it was worth every penny my 780ti doesnt seem to pass more then 40 degrees


How you pay for it if you don't mind me asking? I gotta buy another laptop here soon and don't wanna dump a whole bunch of money at my desktop right now.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigtonyman1138*
> 
> would one of those NZXT Kraken™ G10 setups help a lot in terms of cooling? I already got an h110i on my cpu and don't really want to spend a whole bunch of money refitting for a custom loop. Seems like the next best option, but I'm not sure if its worth the money to do.


I have the kraken bracket and used an H90 on one of my 780 TI's. At stock, I got 47C load temps (card runs 1.187V on load by default, and runs up to 104% TDP on stock cooler).

If your card is not reaching TDP limits, but thermal limits when clocking, then yes, that will help HUGELY. Using these AIO cooelrs as VGA coolers is where they really shine...coolers get really hot, but GPUs run 1/2 the stock temps, unlike an AIO on the CPU, where you get a few C less than "stock" with an AIO and the best air-coolers can do better than the AIO.

That said, even though I was still exceeding TDP limits, the cooler did allow my card to clock higher, more consistently, for sure.


----------



## dallas1990

For my set up it was $840 but it could be done cheaper you can buy kits for a CPU loop and all you need is a GPU block and extra tubing.

A CPU kit I saw on frozencpu.com it was a alpha cool brand with a 480mm rad costed little more than $300. Also I used distilled water and a silver coil


----------



## lantern48

Need a little help if possible: I flashed my 780 ti with "Gigabyte Windforce F3X
80.80.30.1A" and everything works great except for the voltage. No matter what I do it won't go past 1.087. I was really looking forward to the "1.212" voltage boost, but I can't even change the voltage at all.

Any help is greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Nhb93

Is the Gigabyte reference 780 Ti worth it for $600 from Amazon right now? I have no real plans to change the cooling on it.


----------



## jones965

Please helph!

Origine bios for asus gtx 780Ti matrix platinum bios. I would ask the experts, that based on this single Volt mod bios prepare!

http://boxy.ws/download.php?_=160097881453350f1e65c32

Thanks!


----------



## bigtonyman1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dallas1990*
> 
> For my set up it was $840 but it could be done cheaper you can buy kits for a CPU loop and all you need is a GPU block and extra tubing.
> 
> A CPU kit I saw on frozencpu.com it was a alpha cool brand with a 480mm rad costed little more than $300. Also I used distilled water and a silver coil


might have to look into that. Looks pretty sweet for the price. Probably add an additional 240mm up front and the gpu block and call it good.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigtonyman1138*
> 
> would one of those NZXT Kraken™ G10 setups help a lot in terms of cooling? I already got an h110i on my cpu and don't really want to spend a whole bunch of money refitting for a custom loop. Seems like the next best option, but I'm not sure if its worth the money to do.


From what I understand, the Kraken bracket setup is ok for cooling the GPU core, but lacks the proper cooling for the VRM's and VRAM.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> I have the kraken bracket and used an H90 on one of my 780 TI's. At stock, I got 47C load temps (card runs 1.187V on load by default, and runs up to 104% TDP on stock cooler).
> 
> If your card is not reaching TDP limits, but thermal limits when clocking, then yes, that will help HUGELY. Using these AIO cooelrs as VGA coolers is where they really shine...coolers get really hot, but GPUs run 1/2 the stock temps, unlike an AIO on the CPU, where you get a few C less than "stock" with an AIO and the best air-coolers can do better than the AIO.
> 
> That said, even though I was still exceeding TDP limits, the cooler did allow my card to clock higher, more consistently, for sure.


How are your VRM temps sir???


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> From what I understand, the Kraken bracket setup is ok for cooling the GPU core, but lacks the proper cooling for the VRM's and VRAM.
> How are your VRM temps sir???


Let's just say I put the stock cooler back, and I did have a plate on the VRMs and memory to use with the bracket and AIO combo. Temps were OK with added airflow, for sure, more than comfortable with Noctua 140mm fan blowing across card. 60-70c is what most people cannot bear to withstand for long, so I can say roughly around that by finger-test.









I have a couple of EVGA ACX coolers, too, and while they do OK compared to stock, it's not worth the effort really, other than for the difference in noise produced by the card. The AIO combo is better for that, really. Sadly, my cards produce a tonne of electrical noise (one is easily twice as loud as the other), so the problem I really have with my cards right now is THAT, and not anything else. Stock cooler works fine, and I like the green LED logo.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> Let's just say I put the stock cooler back, and I did have a plate on the VRMs and memory to use with the bracket and AIO combo. Temps were OK with added airflow, for sure, more than comfortable with Noctua 140mm fan blowing across card. 60-70c is what most people cannot bear to withstand for long, so I can say roughly around that by finger-test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a couple of EVGA ACX coolers, too, and while they do OK compared to stock, it's not worth the effort really, other than for the difference in noise produced by the card. The AIO combo is better for that, really. Sadly, my cards produce a tonne of electrical noise (one is easily twice as loud as the other), so the problem I really have with my cards right now is THAT, and not anything else. Stock cooler works fine, and I like the green LED logo.


So it would appear you have no problem with the stock coolers. That's just even more pushing me towards a $600 Ti. If only news about Maxwell would come out more, so I would know whether or not to get the Ti (highest end of the architecture) or wait for Maxwell (front end of new architecture).


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> So it would appear you have no problem with the stock coolers. That's just even more pushing me towards a $600 Ti. If only news about Maxwell would come out more, so I would know whether or not to get the Ti (highest end of the architecture) or wait for Maxwell (front end of new architecture).


I've said it before, but I'll say it again, playing the waiting game isn't the best idea, there will ALWAYS be SOMETHING NEW in the pipeline. Just do it! Also, I'm betting we won't see a maxwell 800 series this year, and if we do, it won't be till November/December, just my


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I've said it before, but I'll say it again, playing the waiting game isn't the best idea, there will ALWAYS be SOMETHING NEW in the pipeline. Just do it! Also, I'm betting we won't see a maxwell 800 series this year, and if we do, it won't be till November/December, just my


I was more concerned with the reference cooler more than the actually performance of the card, and the fact that it's Gigabyte and not EVGA which I usually tend to purchase.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> I was more concerned with the reference cooler more than the actually performance of the card, and the fact that it's Gigabyte and not EVGA which I usually tend to purchase.


Yeah, gigabyte hasn't been doing that well with their 700 series cards IMHO. I've had zero issues with my reference cooler cards, if that helps you any. But I'm also not sensitive to noise either.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariolillo*
> 
> What's up guys!
> 
> Do you have recommendations on the available aftermarket heatsinks?
> 
> I was thinking of MSI's twin frozr or EVGA ACX as they are well regarded by their owners, but then I found this:
> 
> MSI Gaming
> 
> EVGA SC
> 
> They seem crazy hot! Very very hot! Is that normal anyway?


The reference heatsink is actually very good, particularly because it dumps the hot air outside the case, rather than inside, causing the rest of your machine to run hotter. If you're not going to upgrade to water cooling you are at a serious risk of wasting your time and money on an upgrade.


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> The reference heatsink is actually very good, particularly because it dumps the hot air outside the case, rather than inside, causing the rest of your machine to run hotter. *If you're not going to upgrade to water cooling you are at a serious risk of wasting your time and money on an upgrade*.


So long as his case has adequate airflow, that is complete nonsense. My MSI GTX 780 Ti Gaming is oc'd to 1264 MHz, and during heavy gaming sessions (BF4 MP) never gets over 68°C with fans around 50%. Even though it dumps hot air into my case, my oc'd 3770k @ 4.5 GHz never gets over 45°C. These are very reasonable temps (obviously ambient temps play a role, my room temp is around 25°C), and not a drop of water in sight.....


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> So long as his case has adequate airflow, that is complete nonsense. My MSI GTX 780 Ti Gaming is oc'd to 1264 MHz, and during heavy gaming sessions (BF4 MP) never gets over 68°C with fans around 50%. Even though it dumps hot air into my case, my oc'd 3770k @ 4.5 GHz never gets over 45°C. These are very reasonable temps (obviously ambient temps play a role, my room temp is around 25°C), and not a drop of water in sight.....


Gaming doesn't push things particularly hard. I have an 780Ti with a BIOS that is *undervolted* and has the TDP boosted to 120%. Mining gets it to about 92-93C with fan at 4200rpm (100% on practically all BIOSes), with similar room temperature. That's with huge case (Armorsuit) with a full complement of fans.

Even with the 780Ti venting outside the case, the slightly OC-ed 6-core Xeons ([email protected]) without insanely high voltages running flat out with decent heatsinks get to 90C which is way, way outside their spec.

Trust me - you don't want hot air venting inside the case. You're just not pushing your machine anywhere near it's limits for it to matter. I have a water cooling kit for the CPUs waiting to be fitted this weekend.


----------



## ovard

Heyyyy, guys!

What's with the bad vibes in here? Can't we all just cool down a peg and start replying to posts without the extra teaspoon of snot? There is NO reason whatsoever for the type of tone that's echoing around here now. I also jumped from my seat when I read that post about all the BIOSes being "bogus" but just take things for that they are before you raise the tone, please? It would upset my PTSD a whole lot less









Hugz and waffles, riiiite?


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> Gaming doesn't push things particularly hard. I have an 780Ti with a BIOS that is *undervolted* and has the TDP boosted to 120%. Mining gets it to about 92-93C with fan at 4200rpm (100% on practically all BIOSes), with similar room temperature. That's with huge case (Armorsuit) with a full complement of fans.
> 
> Even with the 780Ti venting outside the case, the slightly OC-ed 6-core Xeons ([email protected]) without insanely high voltages running flat out with decent heatsinks get to 90C which is way, way outside their spec.
> 
> Trust me - you don't want hot air venting inside the case. You're just not pushing your machine anywhere near it's limits for it to matter. I have a water cooling kit for the CPUs waiting to be fitted this weekend.


Wow. My apologies, I didn't realise that we all had to push our hardware to a point that it "mattered". Not everyone here is a hardcore miner, I'm pretty sure the guy asking about these cards would have mentioned mining if that was a factor....


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> Wow. My apologies, I didn't realise that we all had to push our hardware to a point that it "mattered". Not everyone here is a hardcore miner, I'm pretty sure the guy asking about these cards would have mentioned mining if that was a factor....


You are missing the important point - optimizing for a light load is at best ill advised, because the load profile changes over time. Game updates come out with code to get more performance out of hardware, which makes the hardware run harder. Driver updates come out that push the hardware harder by overriding some rendering kernels with more optimized ones. Have you never heard of all those stories of "new drivers killing GPUs"? that surface every once in a while? That's largely caused by either marginal hardware or poorly optimized and tested setups being pushed beyond what somebody's idea of "stable" is.

It's not about mining - it's about making sure that you don't get nasty surprises. Optimize for the worst case scenario and you are likely to save yourself a lot of trouble in the future. If there is a theoretical (let alone real world implemented) load that can push things beyond the cooling capabilities, then surely making sure you optimize to stay within the cooling capabilities even with such a load is just common sense.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ovard*
> 
> Heyyyy, guys!
> Hugz and waffles, riiiite?


Hugz and waffles indeed.









Apologies - my post clearly came across harsher than I meant it.


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> You are missing the important point - optimizing for a light load is at best ill advised, because the load profile changes over time. Game updates come out with code to get more performance out of hardware, which makes the hardware run harder. Driver updates come out that push the hardware harder by overriding some rendering kernels with more optimized ones. Have you never heard of all those stories of "new drivers killing GPUs"? that surface every once in a while? That's largely caused by either marginal hardware or poorly optimized and tested setups being pushed beyond what somebody's idea of "stable" is.
> 
> It's not about mining - it's about making sure that you don't get nasty surprises. Optimize for the worst case scenario and you are likely to save yourself a lot of trouble in the future. If there is a theoretical (let alone real world implemented) load that can push things beyond the cooling capabilities, then surely making sure you optimize to stay within the cooling capabilities even with such a load is just common sense.


Whilst this is true to a point, my point was that you cannot make blanket statements like 'unless you go with water cooling you are wasting your time', or to suggest that non-reference coolers are no good. It might be valid for your circumstances, but that does not mean that it holds true for everyone else.....


----------



## ovard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> Hugz and waffles indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies - my post clearly came across harsher than I meant it.


No harm done friend! We're all good I thnik but this is a place where everyone take great pride in their work. Yourself included, nothing wrong with that! Passion can take on many forms, I know I go too far sometimes IRL when people criticize my work. I'm working on that.

And there is also a special place in the afterlife for people who admit when they are wrong.

You just made me disproportionately happy <3


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> Whilst this is true to a point, my point was that you cannot make blanket statements like 'unless you go with water cooling you are wasting your time', or to suggest that non-reference coolers are no good. It might be valid for your circumstances, but that does not mean that it holds true for everyone else.....


I'm not suggesting aftermarket coolers are no good, I am saying that they aren't much of an *improvement* as far as cooling capability goes.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ovard*
> 
> No harm done friend! We're all good I thnik but this is a place where everyone take great pride in their work. Yourself included, nothing wrong with that! Passion can take on many forms, I know I go too far sometimes IRL when people criticize my work. I'm working on that.
> 
> And there is also a special place in the afterlife for people who admit when they are wrong.
> 
> You just made me disproportionately happy <3


And now I'm feeling strangely motivated to have a serious go at modifying Nvidia's leaked engineering BIOS for a Titan to make it work on a 780Ti...


----------



## ovard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> And now I'm feeling strangely motivated to have a serious go at modifying Nvidia's leaked engineering BIOS for a Titan to make it work on a 780Ti...


That is something you need to do, yes!


----------



## ovard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> I'm not suggesting aftermarket coolers are no good, I am saying that they aren't much of an *improvement* as far as cooling capability goes.


To be honest I'm totally regretting getting the ACX cooler, it's actually so bad that I'm spending over $110 on an MK-26 plus fans :/ I think it's gonna be worth it though.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ovard*
> 
> To be honest I'm totally regretting getting the ACX cooler, it's actually so bad that I'm spending over $110 on an MK-26 plus fans :/ I think it's gonna be worth it though.


What is your actual goal? If it is anything but minimizing noise, you'd probably do at least as well by just putting a reference heatsink on. And if your card came with the ACX, you can probably pick up a Titan cooler on ebay for a lot less than $110.


----------



## Errorist66

titan-Z anyone? Dual GK110-B on 1 card! But it needs 2KW?


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Errorist66*
> 
> titan-Z anyone? Dual GK110-B on 1 card! But it needs 2KW?


From the pictures I have seen the package is exactly the same as a 690, with 2x8-pin power connectors. ATX spec says the limit on 8-pin auxiliary power is 150W, and limit for the slot power draw is 75W. That puts the total at no more than 375W. Traditionally the card gets limited to about 50W less to make sure it doesn't try to draw too much from the slot for fear of blowing up a marginal motherboard.

So my bet is on the Titan-Z being having standard TDP/power limits set at 325W. Note that this is only 75W more than a standard Titan/780Ti, so even if they cherry-picked the silicon the clock speeds are going to have to be substantially lower to make two uncut GK110 fit within that power envelope.


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Errorist66*
> 
> titan-Z anyone? Dual GK110-B on 1 card! But it needs 2KW?


I'll pass. My whole computer didn't cost that much, and I have 2 780 Tis. I personally don't think there is any point in that card whatsoever. Especially not for $3000. If it were closer to an SLI Titan or SLI 780 Ti price, then it would have a purpose for using in smaller compact builds. Just my


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoOkiE FTW*
> 
> I'll pass. My whole computer didn't cost that much, and I have 2 780 Tis. I personally don't think there is any point in that card whatsoever. Especially not for $3000. If it were closer to an SLI Titan or SLI 780 Ti price, then it would have a purpose for using in smaller compact builds. Just my


+1

That price is just stupid...


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> I'm not suggesting aftermarket coolers are no good, I am saying that they aren't much of an *improvement* as far as cooling capability goes.


I have to disagree with this...









I have the PNY OC card, which is a rebadged Palit JetStream 780 Ti. It's a 3 fan card with a large heatsink, and this thing never breaks 70 degrees C even at 1241 MHz with fans on default BIOS curve. This includes Valley, Heaven and several hours of BF4 gaming. With fans at 100% all the time, it never goes over 60...


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I have to disagree with this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the PNY OC card, which is a rebadged Palit JetStream 780 Ti. It's a 3 fan card with a large heatsink, and this thing never breaks 70 degrees C even at 1241 MHz with fans on default BIOS curve. This includes Valley, Heaven and several hours of BF4 gaming. With fans at 100% all the time, it never goes over 60...


You get a decent chip. NOt all chips are like yours, unfortunately..so someone with the exact same card...might have ZERO luck in regards to cooling.

I mean, I look at other cards with similar cooling to mine..I am nearly 20c higher...on both of my cards...

But over the years I have been an enthusiast, I ALWAYS have temps 20c hotter than everyone reports. ALWAYS. NVidia, AMD, brand building the card doesn't matter...

why? Because the air here, and elevation...are different than what everyone else has. As are the cards...and power delivered to them..etc..there are far too many variables here for ANYONE to make ANY claims in ANY direction, honestly. You can only say "worked for me, sorry for your luck", but not "worked for me, you are wrong"...seems a bit aloof and cold.


----------



## Errorist66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> You get a decent chip. NOt all chips are like yours, unfortunately..so someone with the exact same card...might have ZERO luck in regards to cooling.
> 
> I mean, I look at other cards with similar cooling to mine..I am nearly 20c higher...on both of my cards...
> 
> But over the years I have been an enthusiast, I ALWAYS have temps 20c hotter than everyone reports. ALWAYS. NVidia, AMD, brand building the card doesn't matter...
> 
> why? Because the air here, and elevation...are different than what everyone else has. As are the cards...and power delivered to them..etc..there are far too many variables here for ANYONE to make ANY claims in ANY direction, honestly. You can only say "worked for me, sorry for your luck", but not "worked for me, you are wrong"...seems a bit aloof and cold.


Did you look into an external water chiller? Didn't realized Edmonton was 440M higher from sea level than Montreal.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Errorist66*
> 
> Did you look into an external water chiller? Didn't realized Edmonton was 440M higher from sea level than Montreal.


Power isn't cheap in Alberta. No provincial sales tax...but definitely not cheap here, so the cost of running a chiller is not worth it. And yes, I do have one.


----------



## ovard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> What is your actual goal? If it is anything but minimizing noise, you'd probably do at least as well by just putting a reference heatsink on. And if your card came with the ACX, you can probably pick up a Titan cooler on ebay for a lot less than $110.


Noise is not an issue, I wan't it COOLER. By a whole lot. Water cooling is not an option since I will be transporting it twice a week or so. The MK-26 is big but can take 2x140mm fans that I can run at a very low RPM almost all the time. Right now I can push it to 1300 MHZ mining stable but it get's to about 89 degrees C which is too much with this sort of cooler.

So yeah, I just need to lower the temps by about 20-30 degrees which the MK-26 probably won't have any problems with. Do you have any other suggestions? I will be putting it all in an NZXT H440 to make it easy to transport.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> From the pictures I have seen the package is exactly the same as a 690, with 2x8-pin power connectors. ATX spec says the limit on 8-pin auxiliary power is 150W, and limit for the slot power draw is 75W. That puts the total at no more than 375W. Traditionally the card gets limited to about 50W less to make sure it doesn't try to draw too much from the slot for fear of blowing up a marginal motherboard.
> 
> So my bet is on the Titan-Z being having standard TDP/power limits set at 325W. Note that this is only 75W more than a standard Titan/780Ti, so even if they cherry-picked the silicon the clock speeds are going to have to be substantially lower to make two uncut GK110 fit within that power envelope.


Not quite... Read my article on PCIe connectors:

_"After some doubts were expressed about the PCIe power connectors and the true wattage that can be drawn here is my take on it!

The PCI-E connecter has 6 pins. They are not all used for power. For the 6 pin connector, Pins 1 & 3 are 12V & each can carry 8 Amps. Pin 2 by spec is not connected (but i´ve never seen a PCIe cable with Pin 2 not connected...







)
Pins 4 & 6 are Com return lines. Pin5 is Com for sensing. Using 2 lines, you get 12V*8A*2= 192Watts, much over the required 75Watts. With an 8 pin PCI-E connector, 2 Com lines are added (4&8) not a 12V & Com. There, Pins 1,2,3 are 12V, Pin 4 is a Com for the 8 pin connector sensing, Pin 5,7,8 are Com return lines, & pin 6 is for the 6 pin connector sensing. Using that config, 12V*8Amp*3=288 Watts, much over the required 150Watts.
There aren't 4 12V pins on the 8 pin connector, only 3, and 2 leads are used for sensing the connector type.

Default specs for PCIe specification 6-pin:




Default specs for PCIe specification 8-pin or 6+2:




BUT, (there is always a but right?







)The 12V, 5V, & 3.3V leads are spec'd at #18 gauge, which can carry a max of 10/11 Amps per #18 wire!

So that gives us:

*P(W) = I(A) × V(V)
6 Pin: 12V*10A*2= 240 W (But there is 3 12V lines) = 360W
8 Pin: 12V*10A*3= 360 W

MAX theoretical wattage supplied by PCIe lines = 720W*

Plus the *75W* (again default specs) from the PCIe slot in the motherboard you have a healthy *795W+* for your beast power hungry GK110 card!







"_

Cheers all

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## lantern48

Need a little help if possible: I flashed my 780 ti with "Gigabyte Windforce F3X
80.80.30.1A" and everything works great except for the voltage. No matter what I do it won't go past 1.087. I was really looking forward to the "1.212" voltage boost, but I can't even change the voltage at all.

Any help is greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Not quite... Read my article on PCIe connectors:
> 
> _"After some doubts were expressed about the PCIe power connectors and the true wattage that can be drawn here is my take on it!
> 
> The PCI-E connecter has 6 pins. They are not all used for power. For the 6 pin connector, Pins 1 & 3 are 12V & each can carry 8 Amps. Pin 2 by spec is not connected (but i´ve never seen a PCIe cable with Pin 2 not connected...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Pins 4 & 6 are Com return lines. Pin5 is Com for sensing. Using 2 lines, you get 12V*8A*2= 192Watts, much over the required 75Watts. With an 8 pin PCI-E connector, 2 Com lines are added (4&8) not a 12V & Com. There, Pins 1,2,3 are 12V, Pin 4 is a Com for the 8 pin connector sensing, Pin 5,7,8 are Com return lines, & pin 6 is for the 6 pin connector sensing. Using that config, 12V*8Amp*3=288 Watts, much over the required 150Watts.
> There aren't 4 12V pins on the 8 pin connector, only 3, and 2 leads are used for sensing the connector type.
> 
> Default specs for PCIe specification 6-pin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Default specs for PCIe specification 8-pin or 6+2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT, (there is always a but right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )The 12V, 5V, & 3.3V leads are spec'd at #18 gauge, which can carry a max of 10/11 Amps per #18 wire!
> 
> So that gives us:
> 
> *P(W) = I(A) × V(V)
> 6 Pin: 12V*10A*2= 240 W (But there is 3 12V lines) = 360W
> 8 Pin: 12V*10A*3= 360 W
> 
> MAX theoretical wattage supplied by PCIe lines = 720W*
> 
> Plus the *75W* (again default specs) from the PCIe slot in the motherboard you have a healthy *795W+* for your beast power hungry GK110 card!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "_
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


That's what the *wiring* can handle. There is also an issue of what the PSU can handle, and then there are the cases like on most modular PSUs where you have an 8-pin and 6+2-pin on the same cable, where you only have 3 12V lines to the PSU. Since the plug spec is officially 150+150W in that configuration, it's reasonable to stretch that to 350W, but at 700W the magic smoke is liable to start escaping.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ovard*
> 
> Noise is not an issue, I wan't it COOLER. By a whole lot. Water cooling is not an option since I will be transporting it twice a week or so. The MK-26 is big but can take 2x140mm fans that I can run at a very low RPM almost all the time. Right now I can push it to 1300 MHZ mining stable but it get's to about 89 degrees C which is too much with this sort of cooler.
> 
> So yeah, I just need to lower the temps by about 20-30 degrees which the MK-26 probably won't have any problems with. Do you have any other suggestions? I will be putting it all in an NZXT H440 to make it easy to transport.


89C mining at 1300MHz is shockingly good. As I said, mine is in the 89-95C range depending on ambient temperature during the day with fan set to max out (4200 rpm) at 92C. And at steady state at 120% (300W) TDP limit it generally runs at around 1050-1100MHz. For what little it's worth, what does your ASIC quality come up as? Mine's 76%.


----------



## Jodiuh

KK...so I'm thinking about flashing today, but was hoping for some hand-holding, motivating from someone, lol!

First off, I ruined 2 660's by flashing. They were no longer stable @ same OC levels even after flashing back. Why would this be?

I flashed a 780 and was unable to use the official OEM BIOS upgrade tool to flash back to OG as it would not recognize the card/BIOS. Also, the card became unstable @ same OC levels.

DO UNDERSTAND, I'm not insinuating it's the fault of Sky, obviously, that is not the case w/ so many success stories here. So any ideas? I'm super nervous, but getting sick of seeing my core clock bounce around when gaming.


----------



## pharcycle

I do all my bios flashing under DOS not windows to minimise any chance of problems. I've flashed a few cards and never had any issues, when using the flash tools you often have to force the writes as the vendor, device or other ID changes


----------



## Jodiuh

Interesting. If you have the time or don't mind, I'd really appreciate a step by step guide.

Also, I'm sure there might be one in this thread, but 313 pages make me sad face.


----------



## pharcycle

Can't say for sure if this will work for you but this is what I did

1. Create bootable DOS pendrive - http://www.pendrivelinux.com/boot-dos-from-usb/

2. Download your new Bios, I'm sure there may be updated or better versions but I just grabbed one of the ones on this page -http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18545210

3. Rename the .ROM from your chosen download to something easy to type such as NEWBIOS.ROM and drop it at the root level on your bootable DOS pendrive

4. Boot from pendrive and then run nvflash -4 -5 -6 NEWBIOS.ROM or whatever you called your bios. Not sure what the -4 option does but looking through the help for nvflash (just call it with no arguments), the other options are:

-5 Allow firmware and adapter PCI device ID mismatch

-6 Allow firmware and adapter PCI subsystem ID mismatch

5. Reboot and reinstall drivers.

OR you can modify your own bios.... if you search for 'keplar bios tweaker' you can use this to modify your own and then flash it back using the above method

EDIT: Just FYI. I used the skyn3t-Ti-ACX-vBios.rom on my reference 780ti


----------



## ransan309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lantern48*
> 
> Need a little help if possible: I flashed my 780 ti with "Gigabyte Windforce F3X
> 80.80.30.1A" and everything works great except for the voltage. No matter what I do it won't go past 1.087. I was really looking forward to the "1.212" voltage boost, but I can't even change the voltage at all.
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated. Thank you.


What monitoring software are you using? I believe you need either Precision X or Afterburner to enable the Voltage tuner.


----------



## Jodiuh

THANKS!

It's unclear if MSI TF4 is covered. Also, did u do the 1.3V mod too?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> That's what the *wiring* can handle. There is also an issue of what the PSU can handle, and then there are the cases like on most modular PSUs where you have an 8-pin and 6+2-pin on the same cable, where you only have 3 12V lines to the PSU. Since the plug spec is officially 150+150W in that configuration, it's reasonable to stretch that to 350W, but at 700W the magic smoke is liable to start escaping.


???
Really?!?!?!!? The wiring? what the PSU can handle? 8 pin and 6+2 in on the same cable? magic smoke at 700W?
Did you understand the article? I dont think so...


----------



## pharcycle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> THANKS!
> 
> It's unclear if MSI TF4 is covered. Also, did u do the 1.3V mod too?


Not yet, I've got 3x and the middle card was hitting 95 deg C in valley benchmark so I want to get them under water before I even think of going beyond 1.2!

If it's a reference card then the one I did should be fine. Take a copy of your existing bios via GPU-Z first, you might have better luck editing it yourself. It's quite easy to just increase the power target I think...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1452223/kepler-bios-tweaker-v1-26-v1-27-added-tdp-unlock-gtx-780ti-780-titan-gtx770


----------



## lantern48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ransan309*
> 
> What monitoring software are you using? I believe you need either Precision X or Afterburner to enable the Voltage tuner.


I'm using Afterburner Beta 19 - it just came out yesterday. I used the option in settings to unlock voltage and I can move the voltage slider around, but the problem is my voltage increase never applies. I've double checked using GPUZ to see if I was getting a false report from Afterburner.

No matter what I do I can't up the voltage at all.


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lantern48*
> 
> I'm using Afterburner Beta 19 - it just came out yesterday. I used the option in settings to unlock voltage and I can move the voltage slider around, but the problem is my voltage increase never applies. I've double checked using GPUZ to see if I was getting a false report from Afterburner.
> 
> No matter what I do I can't up the voltage at all.


Voltage control in MSI Afterburner only works on MSI cards I'm afraid....


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> ???
> Really?!?!?!!? The wiring? what the PSU can handle? 8 pin and 6+2 in on the same cable? magic smoke at 700W?
> Did you understand the article? I dont think so...


*sigh*

I'm not going to waste my breath arguing with you.

But back on the original question of Titan Z's power envelope, there is no way any manufacturer is going to make a commercial off the shelf product that exceeds the power specifications that the standards stipulate. That means the unmodified card will never pull more than 75W from the slot, never pull more than 75W from a 6-pin connector and never pull more than 150W from the 8-pin connector. If it needs more power, they'll add another connector. For example. the reference PCB for a Titan does in fact include unpopulated location for an additional power connector.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharcycle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> THANKS!
> 
> It's unclear if MSI TF4 is covered. Also, did u do the 1.3V mod too?
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet, I've got 3x and the middle card was hitting 95 deg C in valley benchmark so I want to get them under water before I even think of going beyond 1.2!
> 
> If it's a reference card then the one I did should be fine. Take a copy of your existing bios via GPU-Z first, you might have better luck editing it yourself. It's quite easy to just increase the power target I think...
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1452223/kepler-bios-tweaker-v1-26-v1-27-added-tdp-unlock-gtx-780ti-780-titan-gtx770
Click to expand...

Thanks man.

Editing my own BIOS in the 660 was what screwed them up.

I guess what I really need is for someone to hold my hand that has done this to their MSI Gaming with the TF4. AFAIK, it is reference, but I'm not risking $700 unless I know it will be OK.

Anyone? It is a lot to ask, so feel free to ignore me, lol!


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Thanks man.
> 
> Editing my own BIOS in the 660 was what screwed them up.
> 
> I guess what I really need is for someone to hold my hand that has done this to their MSI Gaming with the TF4. AFAIK, it is reference, but I'm not risking $700 unless I know it will be OK.
> 
> Anyone? It is a lot to ask, so feel free to ignore me, lol!


I just used the Ez3Flash tool in the OP to flash my Gaming with the MSI bios that is also in the OP, it took about 2 mins and it's pretty much foolproof. It will back up your original bios just in case too....


----------



## lantern48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> Voltage control in MSI Afterburner only works on MSI cards I'm afraid....


Ok, so then how do I increase voltage?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> *I'm not going to waste my breath arguing with you*.
> 
> But back on the original question of Titan Z's power envelope, there is no way any manufacturer is going to make a commercial off the shelf product that exceeds the power specifications that the standards stipulate. That means the unmodified card will never pull more than 75W from the slot, never pull more than 75W from a 6-pin connector and never pull more than 150W from the 8-pin connector. If it needs more power, they'll add another connector. For example. the reference PCB for a Titan does in fact include unpopulated location for an additional power connector.


You REALLY dont want to understand...
The WIRING as you say permit over that current like i stated in my article, way over the specs for PCIe!
When the card needs the power, the PSU delivers it through the wiring!
If you want to stay at stock 250W its fine for people that do not OC the cards but we are at OCN and OC is in our blood!
With Oc'ed cards you go over the specs very fast and as i stated in the article you can go over those specs without the worries of burning the wires because they can handle it! THAT WAS THE PURPOSE OF THE ARTICLE!
Single rail PSUs can deliver ALL the 12V PCIe cables amperage through them, either if its 2 or more cables, Multi rail PSU's are NEEDED in some cases to mix rails to prevent OCP shutdowns, ask around , people will tell you the same! Some people are getting over 700W on their KPE's...
I did not offend you! so dont be RUDE and arrogant! As you were before at my Brother and are going at it again!
If you dont understand or like my articles please do not comment them! And this is the last time i speak to you, so it ends here!

Thank you!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> I'm not going to waste my breath arguing with you.
> 
> But back on the original question of Titan Z's power envelope, there is no way any manufacturer is going to make a commercial off the shelf product that exceeds the power specifications that the standards stipulate. That means the unmodified card will never pull more than 75W from the slot, never pull more than 75W from a 6-pin connector and never pull more than 150W from the 8-pin connector. If it needs more power, they'll add another connector. For example. the reference PCB for a Titan does in fact include unpopulated location for an additional power connector.


?







?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You REALLY dont want to understand...
> The WIRING as you say permit over that current like i stated in my article, way over the specs for PCIe!
> When the card needs the power, the PSU delivers it through the wiring!
> If you want to stay at stock 250W its fine for people that do not OC the cards but we are at OCN and OC is in our blood!
> With Oc'ed cards you go over the specs very fast and as i stated in the article you can go over those specs without the worries of burning the wires because they can handle it! THAT WAS THE PURPOSE OF THE ARTICLE!
> Single rail PSUs can deliver ALL the 12V PCIe cables amperage through them, either if its 2 or more cables, Multi rail PSU's are NEEDED in some cases to mix rails to prevent OCP shutdowns, ask around , people will tell you the same! Some people are getting over 700W on their KPE's...
> I did not offend you! so dont be RUDE and arrogant! As you were before at my Brother and are going at it again!
> If you dont understand or like my articles please do not comment them! And this is the last time i speak to you, so it ends here!
> 
> Thank you!


My brother , you can't make blind people read with they own eye and make deaf people hear you. just skip it like we used to.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lantern48*
> 
> Ok, so then how do I increase voltage?


Sorry if you already said but PrecisionX doesn't work? Have you tried Nvidia Inspector? http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/nvidia_inspector_download.html
Some have reported it working with their 780Ti!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## alancsalt

Overclockers exceed all specifications.









It's been observed by most serious overclockers that our power draw exceeds specs by quite a bit, but no "magic smoke" for me yet.., touch wood.


----------



## ransan309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Sorry if you already said but PrecisionX doesn't work? Have you tried Nvidia Inspector? http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/nvidia_inspector_download.html
> Some have reported it working with their 780Ti!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


That's weird!! Using PrecisionX. I am getting a solid 1.212v with my EVGA 780ti Reference and Skyn3t Bios. Just got around to trying out this Bios and still sorting things out. Got it running stable at 1297mhz. Highest temps. I have seen under load were 43C. Got it to 1310 but it wasn`t completely stable, so backed it off a bit. Got EK waterblock on there which performs very nicely.
Was wondering... Does it make any difference what I have the Power and Temp Targets set at?
Thank you for your efforts with these Bios. Enjoying using it so far.


----------



## lantern48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Sorry if you already said but PrecisionX doesn't work? Have you tried Nvidia Inspector? http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/nvidia_inspector_download.html
> Some have reported it working with their 780Ti!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


I tried Inspector and it lets me adjust the voltage, but it won't apply my core overclock - it reads as the stock 1084. Inside Inspector, it shows the core clock at 1084, the overclock at 1200, but the current clock reads 1084. It also shows up 1084 when I use MSI Afterburner. Any idea how to fix this?


----------



## seward

Say uh...

I was wondering, when folks talk about max clocks with this card (or any other nvidia Boost card, I guess), are they talking about set clocks, or Boost clocks?

I can get my 780 Ti up to 1150mhz (Afterburner setting), stable in BF4. Boost is 1294mhz. (Volts are set to max in AB; I've had Power Limit up to 105%, doesn't seem to help, may actually make OC less stable. Memory is @ 1800mhz.)

Can I go around saying I got my card to 1294mhz, or do I gotta refer to actual software setting (1150mhz)?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

I have a question for people who use PrecisionX; how do you set the base voltage when you OC?

I know there's an over voltage option, is that it, and how does the OV work?


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seward*
> 
> Say uh...
> 
> I was wondering, when folks talk about max clocks with this card (or any other nvidia Boost card, I guess), are they talking about set clocks, or Boost clocks?
> 
> I can get my 780 Ti up to 1150mhz (Afterburner setting), stable in BF4. Boost is 1294mhz. (Volts are set to max in AB; I've had Power Limit up to 105%, doesn't seem to help, may actually make OC less stable. Memory is @ 1800mhz.)
> 
> Can I go around saying I got my card to 1294mhz, or do I gotta refer to actual software setting (1150mhz)?


That depends on how meaningful you want what you are saying to be. The default clocks and boost clocks are pretty much purely marketing bull and have little meaning beyond what GPU-Z shows on the main tab.

Fire up GPU-Z, switch to the sensors tab and watch what is going on with the following readings:
GPU Core Clock
GPU Memory Clock

If you leave the GPU idle for a few seconds, you will find it drop through the floor. On my modified Titan engineering BIOS, I can see:
Default Clock: 902 MHz
Memory: 1602 MHz
Boost: 941 MHz

Switch over to the sensors tab, and it shows:
GPU Core Clock: 536.6 MHz
GPU Memory Clock: 162 MHz
Power Consumption: ~6% TDP

Create some serious GPU load, and the readings go up to:
CPU Core Clock: 1097 MHz
GPU Memory Clock: 1603 MHz
Power Consumption: 98-103% TDP

The GPU core clock shifts around a bit initially in 13 MHz increments, and after a while under load, this stabilizes at 1058 MHz and will stay there as long as the load is ongoing.

The boost limit on this BIOS is set to 1202 MHz (you can check this with a tool like Kepler BIOS Tweaker), but the boost table goes up to 1267 MHz (again, you can increase this using KBT, but if you aren't getting to the boost limit under full steady state load, there is no good reason to do so).

If you look at GPU-Z sensors you will see what you are limited on (Pwr, Thrm, VRel/VOp).

To overcome each of those:
*Pwr*
If GPU-Z is showing Power Consumption at ~100% TDP, Increase Power Target in Precision-X/Afterburner. If it isn't (or it stays at 100% (+/- 2-3%) even though you dragged it up to 105%, your BIOS is limited on something other than the total power which is what the power target slider adjusts. Open it in KBT and look at the power table. For example, I found that I cannot get to 350W without boosting the slot power (3rd entry in the power table) to 100W, which is potentially dangerously out of spec (75W limit). If you are going to tweak the power tables, make sure you read up on it and know what you re doing first.

*Thrm*
1) Boost your fan to the maximum (and disable the auto fan control). Depending on your BIOS, the max % fan speed limit and rpm will vary. For example, with standard Titan BIOSes the limit is either 85% @ 4200 rpm or 100% @ 4200 rpm. The % speed is largely irrelevant, the important figure is rpm that GPU-Z is showing. The only BIOS I have found that has a higher fan speed limit is the Titan engineering BIOS from hwbot - on that the 100% fan speed is 5200 rpm. This is the main reason why I am using it on my Titan (it also sets all power limits to levels that are just silly, so I bolted those down to values that aren't liable to catch fire). Anyway, the point is that the first thing to look at upping for Thrm limit is fan speed.

2) Increase the temperature target using Precision-X. You can normally increase this to 95C. This won't blow your card up immediately (unless it is seriously marginal to begin with), but some people deem it too high for 24/7 usage. My cards hover in the 90-95C range while scrypt mining with fan at 100% for weeks now with no ill effect. Your mileage may vary.

3) Increase the clock offset in 13MHz increments. I know this is unintuitive, but _increasing_ the clock offset achieve two things - it increases the clocks (obviously) and it reduces the voltage for any given clock speed. Clock speed and voltage are related via a table in the BIOS that makes sure that for each clock speed a suitable voltage is applied. The faster the clock speed, the more voltage is needed to keep things stable. By offsetting the clock speed positively you are creating an offset between the clock table and the voltage table.

The reason this works to help you get more clocks within the power and thermal limits is because the power/heat increase with the square of the voltage but only linearly with clock speed. Boosting the clock speed to 110% increases power to 110%. Increasing voltage to 110% increases power to 121%.

*VRel/VOp*
You could boost the voltage in the BIOS, but you should explore the clock offset option first. As mentioned above, offsetting the clock vs. voltage will allow you to try higher clock speeds for any given voltage.

Once you have dialled all that in and stability tested it with as high a load as you can generate (OCCT, furmark, cudaminer --benchmark), look at what your steady state clock speed is once it stabilizes in GPU-Z. IMO, this is the figure that is the only meaningful one to be brandishing around as how far you got with tuning your card. But pretty much nobody does that - so for bragging rights you might as well just make up a number for all the meaning it'll have and go with the fishermens' takes that most others go with.


----------



## Jodiuh

Ok, I used EZFlash and the MSI BIOS.

My clock is all over the place...1210, 1046, etc. Voltage is bouncing around too.

This should not be happening, right? I was under the impression my clocks would STAY @ 1210 and my voltage would STAY @ 1.2.

EDIT: Valley stays @ 1210/1.2V. BF4 is not playing nice for some reason.


----------



## ovard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> 89C mining at 1300MHz is shockingly good. As I said, mine is in the 89-95C range depending on ambient temperature during the day with fan set to max out (4200 rpm) at 92C. And at steady state at 120% (300W) TDP limit it generally runs at around 1050-1100MHz. For what little it's worth, what does your ASIC quality come up as? Mine's 76%.


Mine's at 69.9. But it's the fact that I KNOW that it can go further that motivates my purchase! I just wan't to bench







Mining kind of died out for me after I lost 2 BTC in a HDD crash, no biggie though









"Money is numbers and numbers never end. If it takes money to be happy, your search for happiness will never end."

It's mostly the load noise and the temps that I care about, I can't afford nor do I have the time for a custom loop because then I'd just have to watercool my entire setup and I'm NOT going to spend time on an old(but decent) 2500k







But yes, I realize that this card is good, I'm never letting go of it.


----------



## Jodiuh

Ok, when I first start the game it bounces for a bit, then settles in. But it does still drop occasionally. Have a look...


----------



## wiredg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lantern48*
> 
> I tried Inspector and it lets me adjust the voltage, but it won't apply my core overclock - it reads as the stock 1084. Inside Inspector, it shows the core clock at 1084, the overclock at 1200, but the current clock reads 1084. It also shows up 1084 when I use MSI Afterburner. Any idea how to fix this?


I'm sure you already thought of this, but just to make sure. You are checking inspector with the card under load, right? because it will still throttle normally. If you haven't already, run a gfx benchie windowed and look at inspector; current clock and est max should look the same under load. If not, then perhaps inspector won't work with your card?


----------



## Emu105

Guys I'm about to get the g10 to cool my evga 780 Ti does this combo work well. I really want to cool my 780 Ti cooler then what it hits now. Thanks.


----------



## wiredg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Ok, when I first start the game it bounces for a bit, then settles in. But it does still drop occasionally. Have a look...


That looks like normal throttling to me. You mentioned BF4, which is not very demanding (broken, yes, but not demanding). There will be times when the card doesn't have a lot to do relative to its capability.


----------



## NvidiaFan29

For the life of me I can't seem to flash my bios. I enter command window in Windows. Type in nvflah --protectoff. Hit enter. Followed by nvflash -4 -5 -6 780ti.rom. Hit enter. But then I get the error I/O error cannot open file 780ti.rom. Does anyone what I am doing wrong?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NvidiaFan29*
> 
> For the life of me I can't seem to flash my bios. I enter command window in Windows. Type in nvflah --protectoff. Hit enter. Followed by nvflash -4 -5 -6 780ti.rom. Hit enter. But then I get the error I/O error cannot open file 780ti.rom. Does anyone what I am doing wrong?


See if you can get another copy of the file and try it. Your commands are right.


----------



## NvidiaFan29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> See if you can get another copy of the file and try it. Your commands are right.


I think I screwed up when I saved the bios from GPU-Z. I ended up opening it in wordpad for some reason and now instead the icon next to the rom file being completely blank it has wordpad next to it. Is that why it isn't working? Its the only thing I can think of. I've tried multiple copies.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Ok, I used EZFlash and the MSI BIOS.
> 
> My clock is all over the place...1210, 1046, etc. Voltage is bouncing around too.
> 
> This should not be happening, right? I was under the impression my clocks would STAY @ 1210 and my voltage would STAY @ 1.2.


It is perfectly normal for clocks and voltage to change under unsteady load. Gaming and similar loads are generally somewhat unsteady because what is being rendered changes all the time. Voltage will change to match the appropriate voltage level for the clock speed - the two will always change together.

The reason they change is because different tasks produce different load on the GPU. Not all loads make the CPU produce as much heat, even if they run at the same clock speed. So if the card is bumping along it's set TDP limit, if a few lightweight frames are getting rendered the clock speed will go up and it'll still stay within the TDP. On heavier frames, the TDP will go up and the card will clock back accordingly.

As I said before the headline default and boost clock speeds are nothing more than a marketing con, because all cards will throttle below default clocks when idle and boost above the boost clocks under load if the temperature limit, power limit, voltage limit and maximum clock limit allow.

Bouncing clocks are actually bad for performance - every time the clock speed transition occurs, all the pipelines in the processor have to get flushed before the state is transitioned. This costs you a few clock cycles at every transition. It can also cause stutter during play, but this is to some extent covered up by the fact that at least one frame is always pre-rendered.

If you are tuning for actually using the card for a real purpose (e.g. gaming or computation) rather than some arbitrary bragging rights, and you find the clock speed is all over the place under long term load (e.g. I find my clock/voltage settles after 10 seconds or so and doesn't move much after that) you can limit the maximum boost clock so that under maximum steady state load it never hits the power/thermal/voltage limits; it should hit maximum boost first, which will cause it to just stay there. It will reduce your maximum frame rate (on those easy to render frames), and thus lower your benchmark results, but it will improve the fps stability and under a stady state load (e.g. computation), improve overall performance slightly. Note that the maximum boost clock is not the same as the boost clock shown by GPU-Z. Dump the BIOS and open it in KBT, on the first tab you'll see what the maximum boost clock is set to.

From the screenshot you posted, that looks fine. A clock speed transition every few seconds is fine. It's when the clock speed starts transitioning on most readings that the performance will deteriorate.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wiredg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Ok, when I first start the game it bounces for a bit, then settles in. But it does still drop occasionally. Have a look...
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like normal throttling to me. You mentioned BF4, which is not very demanding (broken, yes, but not demanding). There will be times when the card doesn't have a lot to do relative to its capability.
Click to expand...

That pic was a best case scenario I think. I've been playing for an hour now and it will drop 300 MHz and I'll lose 30 frames. The drops using the stick BIOS were never more than 20 MHz.


----------



## seward

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Ok, I used EZFlash and the MSI BIOS.
> 
> My clock is all over the place...1210, 1046, etc. Voltage is bouncing around too.
> 
> This should not be happening, right? I was under the impression my clocks would STAY @ 1210 and my voltage would STAY @ 1.2.
> 
> EDIT: Valley stays @ 1210/1.2V. BF4 is not playing nice for some reason.


Wait, we can raise volts on these MSI cards w/ flashed BIOS?

This should be interesting. Thermal limits are very far away with stock BIOS and AB's limited overvolting.


----------



## lantern48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wiredg*
> 
> I'm sure you already thought of this, but just to make sure. You are checking inspector with the card under load, right? because it will still throttle normally. If you haven't already, run a gfx benchie windowed and look at inspector; current clock and est max should look the same under load. If not, then perhaps inspector won't work with your card?


The overclock applies for benches, but not for games. No matter what game I play, the clock never rises above the stock 1084 speed. It's really weird, because this is the first card I've ever had that won't run the overclock I've applied.

The 780 ti Windforce 3x is a fairly popular card. There has to be some kind of fix for this.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lantern48*
> 
> The overclock applies for benches, but not for games. No matter what game I play, the clock never rises above the stock 1084 speed. It's really weird, because this is the first card I've ever had that won't run the overclock I've applied.
> 
> The 780 ti Windforce 3x is a fairly popular card. There has to be some kind of fix for this.


What is your GPU usage being pegged at?

The card is not going to run at full frequency in games if the demand from the game is not there.

In most benches, GPU usage gets pegged at 99%.


----------



## lantern48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> What is your GPU usage being pegged at?
> 
> The card is not going to run at full frequency in games if the demand from the game is not there.
> 
> In most benches, GPU usage gets pegged at 99%.


Is there a way to permanently set a higher core clock? The reason being is that I still drop below 60fps in most newer games. I'm more concerned with the minimum framerate than the max. Running at 1084 still causes dips below 60fps, so I'd like to have a higher frequency that is applied at all times to help with that. Overclocking does me no good if it won't apply the clocks I'm setting unless a certain load requirement is met. Plenty of games don't use much GPU power, but would benefit from a higher OC.

For example: Borderlands 2 uses 30%-40% of GPU power, but I dip below 60fps in extreme battles. The overclock does not apply because the load is not enough, so I'm not getting those extra FPS to help minimize the dips. There has to be a way to force the overclock I want to run at all times, right?


----------



## Vici0us

Got my second card today!
Better SLI bridges & backplates on the way.
Finally found some backplates and there were only few left.
They sell out in a day or two, kinda ridiculous.


----------



## VSG

Don't you have those cards the other way round? The ACX at bottom should have access to air easier and the reference blower up top won't be starved for air.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lantern48*
> 
> Is there a way to permanently set a higher core clock? The reason being is that I still drop below 60fps in most newer games. I'm more concerned with the minimum framerate than the max. Running at 1084 still causes dips below 60fps, so I'd like to have a higher frequency that is applied at all times to help with that. Overclocking does me no good if it won't apply the clocks I'm setting unless a certain load requirement is met. Plenty of games don't use much GPU power, but would benefit from a higher OC.
> 
> For example: Borderlands 2 uses 30%-40% of GPU power, but I dip below 60fps in extreme battles. The overclock does not apply because the load is not enough, so I'm not getting those extra FPS to help minimize the dips. There has to be a way to force the overclock I want to run at all times, right?


In the Nvidia control panel, do you have the cards set to prefer maximum performance?


----------



## Kedzie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Don't you have those cards the other way round? The ACX at bottom should have access to air easier and the reference blower up top won't be starved for air.


Heat travels upwards. ACX will be able to cool itself better against the heat produced by the reference card. I have the exact same GPU setup.


----------



## VSG

Right, so the ACX at the bottom won't intake any heat at all and the blower won't mind the heat if it is at the top since it will take in cool air from the side. How would the way it is now work better?


----------



## Kedzie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Right, so the ACX at the bottom won't intake any heat at all and the blower won't mind the heat if it is at the top since it will take in cool air from the side. How would the way it is now work better?


....let me rephrase it.

Reference card has lesser cooling potential.

ACX has higher cooling potential

Heat Travels upwards. Thus, the card on top will be exposed to more heat.

You want to put the card with higher cooling potential on top to minimize the difference in temperatures between the two.


----------



## Kedzie

I'm sorry, I used the wrong wording. Edited and fixed.


----------



## lantern48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> In the Nvidia control panel, do you have the cards set to prefer maximum performance?


Yes.


----------



## Jodiuh

Same here. Max performance does nothing.

Just started playing Hawken and tho I am below 120 FPS, it still clocks me down 230 Mhz.

I wish I would never have touched this BIOS.


----------



## insomnatech

I bought this 780 ti from Gigabyte http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GFZPE2S/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=AZ8ZZL30AH7DI. Does anyone know what vbios i should use, the "GTX 780 Reference model" vbios or "GTX 780 Gigabyte" vbios?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lantern48*
> 
> Is there a way to permanently set a higher core clock? The reason being is that I still drop below 60fps in most newer games. I'm more concerned with the minimum framerate than the max. Running at 1084 still causes dips below 60fps, so I'd like to have a higher frequency that is applied at all times to help with that. Overclocking does me no good if it won't apply the clocks I'm setting unless a certain load requirement is met. Plenty of games don't use much GPU power, but would benefit from a higher OC.
> 
> For example: Borderlands 2 uses 30%-40% of GPU power, but I dip below 60fps in extreme battles. The overclock does not apply because the load is not enough, so I'm not getting those extra FPS to help minimize the dips. There has to be a way to force the overclock I want to run at all times, right?


Doesn't Precision X and K-boost do exactly what you're after.. forces clocks to remain what you set regardless of load. Have you tried this?


----------



## lantern48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Doesn't Precision X and K-boost do exactly what you're after.. forces clocks to remain what you set regardless of load. Have you tried this?


Boost is removed with the bios flash I did. I had no idea I couldn't just set the clock and it would work fine. Every other card I've had applies the OC the way I set it up and works as such. The 780 ti, not so much. But yeah, K-Boost doesn't do anything now that boost 2.0 is removed. Well, that's not entirely true as it will lock in your voltage.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kedzie*
> 
> ....let me rephrase it.
> 
> Reference card has lesser cooling potential.
> 
> ACX has higher cooling potential
> 
> Heat Travels upwards. Thus, the card on top will be exposed to more heat.
> 
> You want to put the card with higher cooling potential on top to minimize the difference in temperatures between the two.


Not only that, but the reference cooler dumps most of the heat outside the case, so the impact on the cards above it will be minimised.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insomnatech*
> 
> I bought this 780 ti from Gigabyte http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GFZPE2S/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=AZ8ZZL30AH7DI. Does anyone know what vbios i should use, the "GTX 780 Reference model" vbios or "GTX 780 Gigabyte" vbios?


*skyn3t-Ti-vBios-Gigabyte*

You have also EZ3flash in my SIG to flash your card and also my flash guide on how to do it!









Also: Fill your SIG with your RIG, *it helps US to help YOU!*








You have a link in my SIG!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Same here. Max performance does nothing.
> 
> Just started playing Hawken and tho I am below 120 FPS, it still clocks me down 230 Mhz.
> 
> I wish I would have touched this BIOS.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lantern48*
> 
> Boost is removed with the bios flash I did. I had no idea I couldn't just set the clock and it would work fine. Every other card I've had applies the OC the way I set it up and works as such. The 780 ti, not so much. But yeah, K-Boost doesn't do anything now that boost 2.0 is removed. Well, that's not entirely true as it will lock in your voltage.


Both of you guys please PM me the details of your RIGS, problems and your bios so i can help you to get to the bottom of this, lantern48 fill your SIG with your RIG, so me and others are able to see your RIG setup and facilitate helping you later!









Cheers all

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Same here. Max performance does nothing.
> 
> Just started playing Hawken and tho I am below 120 FPS, it still clocks me down 230 Mhz.
> 
> I wish I would have touched this BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lantern48*
> 
> Boost is removed with the bios flash I did. I had no idea I couldn't just set the clock and it would work fine. Every other card I've had applies the OC the way I set it up and works as such. The 780 ti, not so much. But yeah, K-Boost doesn't do anything now that boost 2.0 is removed. Well, that's not entirely true as it will lock in your voltage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both of you guys please PM me the details of your RIGS, problems and your bios so i can help you to get to the bottom of this, lantern48 fill your SIG with your RIG, so me and others are able to see your RIG setup and facilitate helping you later!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)
Click to expand...

1st off, I am sorry about the way I replied before as I came off as an ungrateful jerk and there's just no excuse for that.









Secondly, THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH FOR OFFERING TO HELP ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm @ a LAN party right now and 3 of us are playing the OG Descent, so give me a little time and I'll get a PM to ya.

******************************************************************
CARD CLOCKING TO 3D WHEN IDLE ISSUE HAS BEEN RESOLVED FOR ME

I will detail what I did that fixed the issue and post later. Basically this has to do w/ a 144hz monitor kicking up the clocks and sucking down an extra and unnecessary 75 watts. I am on latest drivers and not using any other tools. Everything is working as it should.


----------



## edgain

Hi guys, do any of you know what is the rated temperature of operation on vrm for the asus dcu2?
What is the "comfort zone" on air? Thanks.


----------



## ransan309

Hey guys; How should I set up my Power Target using Skyn3t Bios for Reference 780ti?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edgain*
> 
> Hi guys, do any of you know what is the rated temperature of operation on vrm for the asus dcu2?
> What is the "comfort zone" on air? Thanks.


Lower temperatures lead to lower electrical resistance, hence having less heat produced as waste!
Your card's VRM modules are very sturdy and can handle the power very well but the heat is always a problem, try not to get over 60/70C!
Remember the less heat the better!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ransan309*
> 
> Hey guys; How should I set up my Power Target using Skyn3t Bios for Reference 780ti?


My article on it:

_"The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB gets its reading from the VRM´s!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TPD:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)"_

When you see your power draw hitting 100% you will get stutters and/or frame drops because the card needs more power, increase the Power % slider until it stops or just set it to max!
If you have a weak PSU and you are having shutdowns reduce the Power % slider until the shutdowns stop, as you are reducing the amperage draw from the PSU!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## OccamRazor

There has been some doubts about PSU single rails and multi rails, for those of you still in doubt read this:

_"Most people have very strong opinions on what rail distribution is best, without understanding what a rail is. The common misconception is that a rail is a part in the power supply that provides power. This is utterly and completely false. You can have two power supplies that are 99% identical and one be single rail and one be multi.
No, rather a rail is a group of traces on the PSU's mainboard that are monitored by an OCP circuit.
A trace is a pathway of copper on a circuit board that carries electricity. You can see them as the faint copper-y lines running all over your motherboard. In this instance, I'm referring to the traces on the power supply that the wires in the cables are soldered to, specifically the ones carrying +12V power. With me so far?
Now, OCP is Over Current Protection. What OCP does is it monitors an output on a power supply. If the amount of current going through a given output exceeds a certain amount, it will shut the power supply down.
The difference between single or multiple rails is this:

Multiple rail: each trace is monitored separately, so if, say, one trace goes over 25A the power supply will shut down.

Single rail: all traces are monitored all together, so if the total current going through the +12V outputs goes over, say, 60A, the power supply will shut down. Alternatively, no OCP may be present at all on the +12V rail.

The only "problem" the occurs with multiple +12V rails is that when a +12V rail is overloaded (for example: more than 20A is being demanded from a rail set to only deliver up to 20A), the PSU shuts down. Since there are no "limits" on single +12V rail PSU's, you can not overload the rails and cause them to shut down..... unless you're using a "too-small" PSU in the first place. Single +12V rails do not have better voltage regulation, do not have better ripple filtering, etc. unless the PSU is better to begin with!"_

So, buy a powerfull single rail PSU or a Multi rail PSU and mix +12V rails! Your choice! Quality PSU´s are all good whether being Single or Multi Rail!








This is only for power hungry graphics cards like ours, 99% of the rest of PC users dont need to worry about single or multi rail!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## pharcycle

Good things have been happening to my water loop













Time for some benchmarks but so far run a through valley yielded 32 degrees C max GPU temps on stock settings.... I'm quite happy about that!


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> There has been some doubts about PSU single rails and multi rails, for those of you still in doubt read this:
> 
> _"Most people have very strong opinions on what rail distribution is best, without understanding what a rail is. The common misconception is that a rail is a part in the power supply that provides power. This is utterly and completely false. You can have two power supplies that are 99% identical and one be single rail and one be multi.
> No, rather a rail is a group of traces on the PSU's mainboard that are monitored by an OCP circuit.
> A trace is a pathway of copper on a circuit board that carries electricity. You can see them as the faint copper-y lines running all over your motherboard. In this instance, I'm referring to the traces on the power supply that the wires in the cables are soldered to, specifically the ones carrying +12V power. With me so far?
> Now, OCP is Over Current Protection. What OCP does is it monitors an output on a power supply. If the amount of current going through a given output exceeds a certain amount, it will shut the power supply down.
> The difference between single or multiple rails is this:
> 
> Multiple rail: each trace is monitored separately, so if, say, one trace goes over 25A the power supply will shut down.
> 
> Single rail: all traces are monitored all together, so if the total current going through the +12V outputs goes over, say, 60A, the power supply will shut down. Alternatively, no OCP may be present at all on the +12V rail.
> 
> The only "problem" the occurs with multiple +12V rails is that when a +12V rail is overloaded (for example: more than 20A is being demanded from a rail set to only deliver up to 20A), the PSU shuts down. Since there are no "limits" on single +12V rail PSU's, you can not overload the rails and cause them to shut down..... unless you're using a "too-small" PSU in the first place. Single +12V rails do not have better voltage regulation, do not have better ripple filtering, etc. unless the PSU is better to begin with!"_
> 
> So, buy a powerfull single rail PSU or a Multi rail PSU and mix +12V rails! Your choice! Quality PSU´s are all good whether being Single or Multi Rail!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is only for power hungry graphics cards like ours, 99% of the rest of PC users dont need to worry about single or multi rail!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


You are missing one important case - when something fails. If you have a VRM fail on a high current card, it can cause a short and send a current spike to the PSU. I had this happen relatively recently. The PSU OCP kicked in and powered off.

The higher the OCP current the more damage can occur before it cuts out. With multipler rails, you are more likely to end up with a small amount of damage that might be more salvageable (e.g. many manufacturers state in their warranty terms that PCB damaged by a melted/exploded component voids warranty. If the OCP cuts in sooner that can make a difference between a successful and unsuccessful claim on the warranty (over and above the retailer warranty - those are generally covered by different laws and regulations, depending on your locale).

So there CAN be advantages to having multiple rails, even if it does cause the inconvenience of having to pay attention what wiring loom runs off which rail.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> You are missing one important case - when something fails. If you have a VRM fail on a high current card, it can cause a short and send a current spike to the PSU. I had this happen relatively recently. The PSU OCP kicked in and powered off.
> 
> The higher the OCP current the more damage can occur before it cuts out. With multipler rails, you are more likely to end up with a small amount of damage that might be more salvageable (e.g. many manufacturers state in their warranty terms that PCB damaged by a melted/exploded component voids warranty. If the OCP cuts in sooner that can make a difference between a successful and unsuccessful claim on the warranty (over and above the retailer warranty - those are generally covered by different laws and regulations, depending on your locale).
> 
> So there CAN be advantages to having multiple rails, even if it does cause the inconvenience of having to pay attention what wiring loom runs off which rail.


*IF* you have a short circuit on the +12V and *IF* the SCP (Short Circuit Protection) doesn't catch it!








As i stated: *"Your choice! Quality PSU´s are all good whether being Single or Multi Rail!"*
If someone wants to feel safe by their own admission get 2 multi rail PSUs with ADD2PSU linking them when OC'ing!
If someone wants to feel safe they have no business in OC! Stay stock! This is OCN! We are all overclockers! OC'ing is in our blood, we all know the dangers right?








If someone wants to feel safe... buy a dog and don't get out of the house but still you might trip over your PSU and hit your head and die!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> *IF* you have a short circuit on the +12V and *IF* the SCP (Short Circuit Protection) doesn't catch it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As i stated: *"Your choice! Quality PSU´s are all good whether being Single or Multi Rail!"*
> If someone wants to feel safe by their own admission get 2 multi rail PSUs with ADD2PSU linking them when OC'ing!
> If someone wants to feel safe they have no business in OC! Stay stock! This is OCN! We are all overclockers! OC'ing is in our blood, we all know the dangers right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone wants to feel safe... buy a dog and don't get out of the house but still you might trip over your PSU and hit your head and die!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


There is such a thing as mitigating risk, and doing so is a good thing. Circuits have capacitance and this will affect the length of the discharge even when OCP kicks in. Depending on how the PSU is designed (some, mindbogglingly, have all the rails soldered together internally), this can help limit the damage. Much as I hate car analogies, an appropriate one would be to say that just because you modified a car for racing doesn't mean you drive it around the race track with no seat belt on. Not if you aren't after a Darwin award at least.

Unfortunately, PSUs increasingly come with fewer rails because it is beyond many typical users to understand about multiple rails and they just send the PSU back when it starts tripping out due to a single rail overload. So the choice may not be there for much longer. My 6 year old CM M1000 has 6 12V rails. My 10 month old CM M2 M1500 has 2. My 1 week old EVGA G2 1300 has 1.


----------



## pharcycle

Should it be possible to enable 1.3v vcore on reference EVGA 780ti's before I waste any more time trying to figure it out?

followed this method http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18545210 but AB doesn't give me voltage control either before or after.

Thanks


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharcycle*
> 
> Should it be possible to enable 1.3v vcore on reference EVGA 780ti's before I waste any more time trying to figure it out?
> 
> followed this method http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18545210 but AB doesn't give me voltage control either before or after.
> 
> Thanks


No, only with hard mod by soldering a resistance and thus voiding warranty!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> There is such a thing as mitigating risk, and doing so is a good thing. Circuits have capacitance and this will affect the length of the discharge even when OCP kicks in. Depending on how the PSU is designed (some, mindbogglingly, have all the rails soldered together internally), this can help limit the damage. Much as I hate car analogies, an appropriate one would be to say that just because you modified a car for racing doesn't mean you drive it around the race track with no seat belt on. Not if you aren't after a Darwin award at least.
> 
> Unfortunately, PSUs increasingly come with fewer rails because it is beyond many typical users to understand about multiple rails and they just send the PSU back when it starts tripping out due to a single rail overload. So the choice may not be there for much longer. My 6 year old CM M1000 has 6 12V rails. My 10 month old CM M2 M1500 has 2. My 1 week old EVGA G2 1300 has 1.


Like my grandma used to say: *"son, if you cant stand the heat, stay out of the kitchen"*
There is risk about everything in life, being life a risk since the day we are born, understanding the risk and accept it makes the difference!
If i spend $5000 with my RIG and OC it beyond the manufacturers defaults, im understanding and accepting that risk, that why in every guide i make, i always issue a warning about the possible consequences!
Not long ago a user came in here with the promise of unlocking 780Ti voltage, (i dont doubt his willingness to help but he was very presumptuous of his knowledge and seemed he was looking for other than help, instead of asking for help he assumed he was all knowing) as me and others before already had looked into it (as some of us are engineers and programmers), i accessed his info and warned about the possible consequences, he didnt like my remarks and told me to go back to school!








I issued a warning still, he didnt! Results, 1 Titan black burned and the 780 Ti voltage still locked!
As we are a community WE have to STICK together and learn TOGETHER! That way we can move forward!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## pharcycle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No, only with hard mod by soldering a resistance and thus voiding warranty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


I'm not adverse to trying depending how extensive it is... got any guides?


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Like my grandma used to say: *"son, if you cant stand the heat, stay out of the kitchen"*
> There is risk about everything in life, being life a risk since the day we are born, understanding the risk and accept it makes the difference!
> If i spend $5000 with my RIG and OC it beyond the manufacturers defaults, im understanding and accepting that risk, that why in every guide i make, i always issue a warning about the possible consequences!
> Not long ago a user came in here with the promise of unlocking 780Ti voltage, (i dont doubt his willingness to help but he was very presumptuous of his knowledge and seemed he was looking for other than help, instead of asking for help he assumed he was all knowing) as me and others before already had looked into it (as some of us are engineers and programmers), i accessed his info and warned about the possible consequences, he didnt like my remarks and told me to go back to school!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I issued a warning still, he didnt! Results, 1 Titan black burned and the 780 Ti voltage still locked!
> As we are a community WE have to STICK together and learn TOGETHER! That way we can move forward!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Maybe your attitude is colouring your statement, but are you really advocating taking unnecessary risks when reasonable mitigation is easy to achieve at the expense of a little inconvenience of having to know what one is doing? Seriously?

Are you saying the Titan voltage mod posted on hwbot doesn't work for the 780/780Ti? That surprises me, but I never saw the point of pushing ridiculous voltages. I find undervolting yields better results. Then again, I run air cooled.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No, only with hard mod by soldering a resistance and thus voiding warranty!


Arguably so does flashing a custom BIOS. What was that about heat and kitchen earlier?


----------



## lantern48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Both of you guys please PM me the details of your RIGS, problems and your bios so i can help you to get to the bottom of this, lantern48 fill your SIG with your RIG, so me and others are able to see your RIG setup and facilitate helping you later!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Done. And thank you very much for trying to help. Much appreciated.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> Maybe your attitude is colouring your statement, but are you really advocating *taking unnecessary risks* when reasonable mitigation is easy to achieve at the expense of a little inconvenience of having to know what one is doing? Seriously?
> 
> Are you saying the Titan voltage mod posted on hwbot doesn't work for the 780/780Ti? That surprises me, but I never saw the point of pushing ridiculous voltages. I find undervolting yields better results. Then again, I run air cooled.


Do you know you are on OCN right? Any type of OC involves risk, so i understand you are defending your previous statements about safety when OC´ing either mining/gaming/benching and i think that is a good idea for those that dont want to overvolt and OC but i have seen Titans and 780Ti (Titan thread and 780Ti thread) dying with low voltage too when mining!
Unnecessary risks as you say WE all take to make better gaming through out graphics card history, with Titan/780 you can get 30% more performance over stock when overvolting, if you had being here in the last year since the Titan launch you would have witness it first hand, hundreds of people here Oc´ing and overvolting their cards, some more, some less but all happy with their results!
So, yes, we overvolt with the knowledge that it might kill the card! feel free to ask around, people will tell you the same!
As you should know Titan/780 and 780Ti are very different in PWM and the only way to increase voltage on the 780Ti is by soldering a resistance, thus increasing voltage and has to be measured by a multi meter! If you dont believe this just ask around or try yourself to make a mod that increases voltage by software!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> Arguably so does flashing a custom BIOS. What was that about heat and kitchen earlier?


EVGA honours warranty even with flashed cards, some others dont! Flashing DOES NOT KILL CARDS! Its always reversible!
Its the same as above, if someone dont want to OC just stay away from possible ill results! thus the kitchen analogy...
Dont pick a fight with me, instead work with me and the rest of the guys here in the threads helping newcomers and folks that need help with their problems!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharcycle*
> 
> I'm not adverse to trying depending how extensive it is... got any guides?


Ill ask my Brother, i think he made one!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Silent Scone

@gordan I have seen you post some truly misinformative advice in my time here regarding Kepler. Please don't argue with the long standing members









Over volting the Titan and GTX to around 1.3v can obtain great results. Undervolting serves a completely different purpose. One which most folks on here won't be interested in


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lantern48*
> 
> Done. And thank you very much for trying to help. Much appreciated.


I havent got any PM from you! Can you send it again?


----------



## pharcycle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Ill ask my Brother, i think he made one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


nice one, cheers mate


----------



## lantern48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I havent got any PM from you! Can you send it again?


PM? I'm not sure what you mean.


----------



## Jodiuh

Any way to see vrm temps on msi gaming with tf4 cooler?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lantern48*
> 
> PM? I'm not sure what you mean.


I asked you: "Both of you guys please PM me the details of your RIGS, problems and your bios so i can help you to get to the bottom of this"
PM is a Private Message inside your profile, i assumed when you said "done" you had send the PM! Sorry!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Any way to see vrm temps on msi gaming with tf4 cooler?


Reference cards do not have VRM temp sensors, you can have an estimate guess by pointing a IR gun at the back of the card, in the VRM area!
(actually there is in AB but Unwinder didnt make it happen as it could interfere with the "mosfets" poling timings and could lead to problems)



Area in red!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> @gordan I have seen you post some truly misinformative advice in my time here regarding Kepler.


Cite please, and explain why what I said is incorrect.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Over volting the Titan and GTX to around 1.3v can obtain great results. Undervolting serves a completely different purpose. One which most folks on here won't be interested in


I can see OV can increase clock speeds, but to make any such gain sustainable takes water cooling. Having done a lot of testing with three air cooled cards my finding is that offsetting the clock/voltage tables so as to induce undervolting (when you drag the clock offset in Precision-X, overclocking == undervolting, in case you aren't aware) yields better results because you will run out of temperature range at full fan speed long before you run out of volts to sustain the maximum attainable sustained boost speed (which isn't actually the boost clock speed as reported by GPU-Z) within the TDP limits (until you hit the temperature limits. The limit of the reference cooler is about 140% TDP @95C @ 5200rpm fan speed. Water cooling changes this, but water cooling users are in a minority.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharcycle*
> 
> nice one, cheers mate


He´s working now so i couldnt talk to him! Here is his post with the resistors values: http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/8200_100#post_21887400



Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## pharcycle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> He´s working now so i couldnt talk to him! Here is his post with the resistors values: http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/8200_100#post_21887400
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


that's two small solder pads.. will need some smaller tips for my iron! Will have a think... looks simple enough though. Have you tried it?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharcycle*
> 
> that's two small solder pads.. will need some smaller tips for my iron! Will have a think... looks simple enough though. Have you tried it?


No, i have my SLI "tities"







, OC them when i need (seldom do) sometimes i get "crazy" and bench some too, last time got up to 1,[email protected]! (my cards are duds, bad luck with silicon lottery







)
Ask :http://www.overclock.net/u/347872/doctakedooty
He did the mod and he´s happy with it!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Kedzie

Thanks to OccamRazor's help with overclocking, I am now venturing into increasing the cooling on my GPUs (but I'm not ready for custom setup).

I've been looking at this Acceloro Hybrid II 120: http://www.arctic.ac/worldwide_en/products/cooling/vga/accelero-hybrid-ii-120.html

Since we have a bunch of tech-savvy people on this thread, I wanted to ask an opinion on the backplate/heatsink. How well do you think that backplate can cool the VRM and RAM on the GPU, considering it's on the back of the card?


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Do you know you are on OCN right? Any type of OC involves risk, so i understand you are defending your previous statements about safety when OC´ing either mining/gaming/benching and i think that is a good idea for those that dont want to overvolt and OC but i have seen Titans and 780Ti (Titan thread and 780Ti thread) dying with low voltage too when mining!


Cards die when not mining, too. It happened many a time that a new driver update came out that produced better performance in games, and a few users ended up reporting their GPUs dying shortly afterwards, and by the logical fallacy of "post hoc ergo propter hoc" people just assume that driver is somehow at fault. I cannot help but feel you are picking on mining purely because I said it was a good stress test benchmark to establish the thermal and stability limits of the card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Unnecessary risks as you say WE all take to make better gaming through out graphics card history, with Titan/780 you can get 30% more performance over stock when overvolting, if you had being here in the last year since the Titan launch you would have witness it first hand, hundreds of people here Oc´ing and overvolting their cards, some more, some less but all happy with their results!
> So, yes, we overvolt with the knowledge that it might kill the card! feel free to ask around, people will tell you the same!


Some cards are set relatively conservatively, sure, but you are going to have a hard time convincing me that going past 1.2V on a GK110 will yield an improvement in prolonged, sustained performance with air cooling. As I mentioned before, the limit of the reference cooler seems to be around 350W, and I find I hit that at about 1.13V. Maybe we are just talking about different cases (I'm mainly focusing on air cooled setups because that is my main sphere of interest), but if that is the case we need to clearly distinguish between them. You seem to be making categorical statements about 1.3V being useful regardless of the cooling method which goes against all of my test results.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> As you should know Titan/780 and 780Ti are very different in PWM and the only way to increase voltage on the 780Ti is by soldering a resistance, thus increasing voltage and has to be measured by a multi meter! If you dont believe this just ask around or try yourself to make a mod that increases voltage by software!


I never said otherwise. The only voltage boost references I made were to this hardware modification.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> EVGA honours warranty even with flashed cards, some others dont!


Good to know about EVGA's BIOS policy. I don't suppose you have a link handy where this is outlined? I have also noticed they don't put warranty seals on the screws that hold the heatsinks on, which is also most kind of them. I generally favour their products because their customer service and RAM procedures are reasonably good and straightforward, but they do often ship recycled/refurbed replacements after quality control that proved questionable in the past. In fairness, after they sent me a duff replacement product, they did organize a courier to pick it up at their expense because they have no service centre in my country and insured international shipping gets expensive (about 1/5 of the value of the product in my case).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Flashing DOES NOT KILL CARDS! Its always reversible!


I am fully aware of that. I have replaced duff EEPROM chips on Nvidia cards before, and have rigged up a Raspberry Pi to write the EEPROM on bricked cards. And yes, in theory, you cannot exceed 1.21 (without hardware modding) and 95C (may be changeable with a BIOS mod, there is probably at worst a register being written in the binary blob payload that initializes the GPU) on the card. I have also retrofitted BIOSes between cards with different RAM size (researched by me on the 680s and later used by other people to do things like retrofit a Quadro K6000 BIOS onto a 780Ti after hardware modding it to the K6000 ID). So yes, I'm very familiar with every misflash de-bricking technique in the book.

As for being able to kill a card with a bad BIOS - there are things that are permanently changeable with a BIOS flash. For example, what I found when working on getting a K5000 BIOS flashed onto a 680 is that when you flash the modified (at least for RAM size, unless you have a 4GB 680) K5000 BIOS to it, the ECC option becomes visible in the control panel. This becomes togglable, and sticks across cold boots. But flashing the original 680 BIOS back onto the card doesn't remove the option. I first thought this was due to a registry entry that gets enabled, but after putting the card with a stock 680 BIOS into a machine it had never been in before, the ECC option showed up. So clearly there is a payload in the BIOS that makes a change that, if not permanent, cannot be reversed by just flashing the BIOS back. I never got to the bottom of it (I lost interest because ECC didn't actually work, most likely because that part of the memory controller got laser cut out of gaming grade GPUs), but the most likely explanation is along the lines of the binary executable payload blob in the BIOS containing some FPGA code that gets programmed into the GPU. Either way, I can show you the evidence that proves beyond any doubt that *it is possible to make a BIOS change that isn't reversible by simply flashing the original BIOS back*.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Dont pick a fight with me, instead work with me and the rest of the guys here in the threads helping newcomers and folks that need help with their problems!


It was never my intention to pick a fight with you or anyone else, but I always found that where everybody thinks the same it is often because nobody thinks at all. Out of disagreement comes debate and research, and that usually leads to finding better ways to do things. The biggest issue I have is with the "ask anybody" type retorts because a lot of "evidence" produced is often based on flawed testing. A healthy discussion is based on evidence, not hearsay. Newbies often just take headline figures without question when they aren't necessarily going to produce the best results for their particular configuration.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kedzie*
> 
> Thanks to OccamRazor's help with overclocking, I am now venturing into increasing the cooling on my GPUs (but I'm not ready for custom setup).
> 
> I've been looking at this Acceloro Hybrid II 120: http://www.arctic.ac/worldwide_en/products/cooling/vga/accelero-hybrid-ii-120.html
> 
> Since we have a bunch of tech-savvy people on this thread, I wanted to ask an opinion on the backplate/heatsink. How well do you think that backplate can cool the VRM and RAM on the GPU, considering it's on the back of the card?












Not much but it could shave a couple degrees but contradictory reports say that it increases heat as its trapped between the backplate and the PCB!
I have them but with additional thermal pads on the VRM area to touch the plate but my cards are under water cooling so its a different "war"








If you do it be sure to point a fan at the plate and give it a go with a thermal gun! Then share the results with us!
Dont worry about the memory as there is no way to increase the memory voltage (buck controller is not accessible although recently i came across a "certain group of programmers" that developed a program that controls some voltage controllers that weren't accessible before) and with any OC the plate or with out it its perfectly fine with in temps specs but still the cooler the better right?









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Cards die when not mining, too. It happened many a time that a new driver update came out that produced better performance in games, and a few users ended up reporting their GPUs dying shortly afterwards, and by the logical fallacy of "post hoc ergo propter hoc" people just assume that driver is somehow at fault. I cannot help but feel you are picking on mining purely because I said it was a good stress test benchmark to establish the thermal and stability limits of the card.
> Some cards are set relatively conservatively, sure, but you are going to have a hard time convincing me that going past 1.2V on a GK110 will yield an improvement in prolonged, sustained performance with air cooling. As I mentioned before, the limit of the reference cooler seems to be around 350W, and I find I hit that at about 1.13V. Maybe we are just talking about different cases (I'm mainly focusing on air cooled setups because that is my main sphere of interest), but if that is the case we need to clearly distinguish between them. You seem to be making categorical statements about 1.3V being useful regardless of the cooling method which goes against all of my test results.
> I never said otherwise. The only voltage boost references I made were to this hardware modification.
> Good to know about EVGA's BIOS policy. I don't suppose you have a link handy where this is outlined? I have also noticed they don't put warranty seals on the screws that hold the heatsinks on, which is also most kind of them. I generally favour their products because their customer service and RAM procedures are reasonably good and straightforward, but they do often ship recycled/refurbed replacements after quality control that proved questionable in the past. In fairness, after they sent me a duff replacement product, they did organize a courier to pick it up at their expense because they have no service centre in my country and insured international shipping gets expensive (about 1/5 of the value of the product in my case).
> I am fully aware of that. I have replaced duff EEPROM chips on Nvidia cards before, and have rigged up a Raspberry Pi to write the EEPROM on bricked cards. And yes, in theory, you cannot exceed 1.21 (without hardware modding) and 95C (may be changeable with a BIOS mod, there is probably at worst a register being written in the binary blob payload that initializes the GPU) on the card. I have also retrofitted BIOSes between cards with different RAM size (researched by me on the 680s and later used by other people to do things like retrofit a Quadro K6000 BIOS onto a 780Ti after hardware modding it to the K6000 ID). So yes, I'm very familiar with every misflash de-bricking technique in the book.
> 
> As for being able to kill a card with a bad BIOS - there are things that are permanently changeable with a BIOS flash. For example, what I found when working on getting a K5000 BIOS flashed onto a 680 is that when you flash the modified (at least for RAM size, unless you have a 4GB 680) K5000 BIOS to it, the ECC option becomes visible in the control panel. This becomes togglable, and sticks across cold boots. But flashing the original 680 BIOS back onto the card doesn't remove the option. I first thought this was due to a registry entry that gets enabled, but after putting the card with a stock 680 BIOS into a machine it had never been in before, the ECC option showed up. So clearly there is a payload in the BIOS that makes a change that, if not permanent, cannot be reversed by just flashing the BIOS back. I never got to the bottom of it (I lost interest because ECC didn't actually work, most likely because that part of the memory controller got laser cut out of gaming grade GPUs), but the most likely explanation is along the lines of the binary executable payload blob in the BIOS containing some FPGA code that gets programmed into the GPU. Either way, I can show you the evidence that proves beyond any doubt that *it is possible to make a BIOS change that isn't reversible by simply flashing the original BIOS back*.
> It was never my intention to pick a fight with you or anyone else, but I always found that where everybody thinks the same it is often because nobody thinks at all. Out of disagreement comes debate and research, and that usually leads to finding better ways to do things. The biggest issue I have is with the "ask anybody" type retorts because a lot of "evidence" produced is often based on flawed testing. A healthy discussion is based on evidence, not hearsay. Newbies often just take headline figures without question when they aren't necessarily going to produce the best results for their particular configuration
> 
> 
> .


WoW.... You really like me!








Listen, with your all knowing knowledge and reasoning basically you are saying that you are really too good for the rest of us!
Everybody that posted something that defied your knowledge you came at them very bad! (Several people in this thread)
You go searching around ways to prove yourself but i haven't seen you helping anybody with all your knowledge, so, you think you are better than me or anybody that defies that "all knowing" that you arrogantly respond to all my posts!
So do me and everybody else a favor and start to put that KNOWLEDGE you say you have into helping people around here, since we (specially me and my Brother skyn3t right?) are wrong about everything we say in your eyes of course! remember nobody here offended you but you started very aggressively stating long time users and contributors here were fakes!
First my Brother and now me!
Thank you for the attention you gave my Family but i must decline further unwarranted communication with you!
I thought you could be different but you obviously cant!
I will not answer anymore to any quotes or posts you may have and please do the same for me and my Brother! I dont want any more flaming or discussions here besides 780Ti cards and any business pertaining them!

Thank you

Sorry guys for the offtopic but it couldnt be helped!


----------



## ovard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> WoW.... You really like me!
> Thank you
> 
> Sorry guys for the offtopic but it couldnt be helped!


I guess I have to ask straight out, haha.

I want to put a Prolimatech MK-26 on my EVGA 780 TI ACX SC but no one can tell me if its compatible! The Titan is on the compatibility list so it should fit my card as intended, yes? It is my understanding that my card(and almost all of the other ones) have a stock PCB?

I would greatly appreciate a clear answer on this from someone like yourself but if ANYONE else could help with reassuring me I would bounce of the wall with happiness.


----------



## ransan309

Thank you Mr. Occam for your very informative response regarding Power Target and TDP. I`ve had my 780ti for about 4 months now and really enjoy the performance. They respond very nice to liquid cooling as well:thumb:


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ovard*
> 
> I guess I have to ask straight out, haha.
> 
> I want to put a Prolimatech MK-26 on my EVGA 780 TI ACX SC but no one can tell me if its compatible! The Titan is on the compatibility list so it should fit my card as intended, yes? It is my understanding that my card(and almost all of the other ones) have a stock PCB?
> 
> I would greatly appreciate a clear answer on this from someone like yourself but if ANYONE else could help with reassuring me I would bounce of the wall with happiness.


Well, as stated in their website:
_"The MK-26 comes with an array of state of the art design features that include the Omni-mount universal tool-free mounting system. *Omni-mount* allows for quick and easy installation while also providing wide compatibility with new and future VGA cards (see compatibility list). The MK-26 also includes the excellent performance PK-3 thermal compound and a special Y-split connector that allows two fans to be powered by the VGA board."_
As the installation is on the GPU area only, its the same as the Titan with the same space between the 4 screw holes!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ransan309*
> 
> Thank you Mr. Occam for your very informative response regarding Power Target and TDP. I`ve had my 780ti for about 4 months now and really enjoy the performance. They respond very nice to liquid cooling as well:thumb:


Drop the Mr! Im just another guy like you!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Kedzie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not much but it could shave a couple degrees but contradictory reports say that it increases heat as its trapped between the backplate and the PCB!
> I have them but with additional thermal pads on the VRM area to touch the plate but my cards are under water cooling so its a different "war"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you do it be sure to point a fan at the plate and give it a go with a thermal gun! Then share the results with us!
> Dont worry about the memory as there is no way to increase the memory voltage (buck controller is not accessible although recently i came across a "certain group of programmers" that developed a program that controls some voltage controllers that weren't accessible before) and with any OC the plate or with out it its perfectly fine with in temps specs but still the cooler the better right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Thanks Ed!

The product comes with thermal pads and a protective foil that you apply on the back of the GPU. So I assume that's sufficient.


For the longest time I wanted to just put a waterblock on my GPU and strap a CPU watercooler onto that instead of hooking up custom tubing, but that wouldn't do much. XP


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kedzie*
> 
> Thanks Ed!
> 
> The product comes with thermal pads and a protective foil that you apply on the back of the GPU. So I assume that's sufficient.
> 
> 
> For the longest time I wanted to just put a waterblock on my GPU and strap a CPU watercooler onto that instead of hooking up custom tubing, but that wouldn't do much. XP












Take care!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Thank you Ed for answering my GPU bios flashing PM! Much appreciated!


----------



## OccamRazor




----------



## skyn3t

You know how i see this ? is like a huge box of tomate. when one goes bad the rest goes bad too, but if you remove the bad tomate you save the rest and make sure try not to recycle the bad tomate because you can get sick and plague the rest.

in my country we used to say "it may not make sense for the rest but.

"Any person knows how to read a . "dot" is a full sentence."

let's carry on and remove the bad tomate among the good ones.


----------



## skupples

@OccamRazor Hey, are you using .5mm or 1mm between your back plate & VRMs? I'm not seeing much of an imprint w/ my .5mm Fujipoly.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> @OccamRazor Hey, are you using .5mm or 1mm between your back plate & VRMs? I'm not seeing much of an imprint w/ my .5mm Fujipoly.


1,5mm in the back of mosfets and inductors as its only traces and solder points!








Weren't you







?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> You know how i see this ? is like a huge box of tomate. when one goes bad the rest goes bad too, but if you remove the bad tomate you save the rest and make sure try not to recycle the bad tomate because you can get sick and plague the rest.
> 
> in my country we used to say "it may not make sense for the rest but.
> 
> "Any person knows how to read a . "dot" is a full sentence."
> 
> let's carry on and remove the bad tomate among the good ones.


*Our Family* is the best dear Brother!








And in a way so is *OCN*!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 1,5mm in the back of mosfets and inductors as its only traces and solder points!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weren't you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?












good stuff. This gives me an excuse to tear down my copper blocks. God knows I gotta get that Liquid Ultra off of there before the pitting gets to obscene levels.


----------



## lantern48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I asked you: "Both of you guys please PM me the details of your RIGS,
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


You also asked me to sig it and I did.

What I would like to do is increase the core clock permanently from the Skynet Gigabyte Windforcex3 780ti, using a bios editor. The clock now is at 1085 from the Skynet bios. I want to raise the core clock to 1150, permanently, but I don't know how. I opened up the KeplerBiosTool and played with it for a bit and I think I figured out how to raise the core clock. The voltage however, is another matter entirely. There's over 50 different options to change voltage and I don't have a clue on which is the correct one.

I've scoured the internet looking for guides, but none of the "guides" I found ever explained how to raise the core clock and up the minimum voltage so that the new higher core clock will be stable. Hopefully you can help me out with an explanation on how to do it.

THank you.


----------



## 50shadesofray

Hey guys, just wondering what relative performance will be like at 5760x 1080


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lantern48*
> 
> What I would like to do is increase the core clock permanently from the Skynet Gigabyte Windforcex3 780ti, using a bios editor. The clock now is at 1085 from the Skynet bios. I want to raise the core clock to 1150, permanently, but I don't know how. I opened up the KeplerBiosTool and played with it for a bit and I think I figured out how to raise the core clock.


You can change the 2D/3D/boost clocks on the first tab in KBT. Whether this will get you going faster is another matter entirely. As I explained before, there is a management process running on the card itself that will still clock it back down to ~300 MHz or so when it's idle.

If your card isn't boosting up to 1150, you need to establish why - are you running out of power, voltage, or boost table?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lantern48*
> 
> The voltage however, is another matter entirely. There's over 50 different options to change voltage and I don't have a clue on which is the correct one.


If you are running into a VRel/VOp limit under load, you need to look at the P0 (maximum performance) state voltage limit and bump it up.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *50shadesofray*
> 
> Hey guys, just wondering what relative performance will be like at 5760x 1080


When you say "relative performance", relative to what?


----------



## 50shadesofray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> When you say "relative performance", relative to what?


Meaning rough estimate for framerate in games like:
Battlefield 4
Dota 2
Deadspace 3
Payday 2
Amnesia
Gary's mod
titanfall
Just so i have a rough idea


----------



## xxpantherrrxx

Does anyone here have there 780 Ti under water? If so what are your temps? I am looking to compare my temps with the others.

Mine are about 45-48 under full load playing Crysis 3 or BF4 with the core at 1250 @ 1.187mV


----------



## 50shadesofray

seems kinda high... Considering mine is on air and while playing crysis tends to stay around 55-60C


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *50shadesofray*
> 
> seems kinda high... Considering mine is on air and while playing crysis tends to stay around 55-60C


What clocks? Mine on air gets to like 78*


----------



## 50shadesofray

1200mhz clock, 3700mhz mem


----------



## xxpantherrrxx

I also have a overclocked 4770K @ 4.4 GHz 1.255V and mobo VRMs in the loop...


----------



## 50shadesofray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpantherrrxx*
> 
> I also have a overclocked 4770K @ 4.4 GHz 1.255V and mobo VRMs in the loop...


saying 4770k explained it all lol, those thing get freakin hot!


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpantherrrxx*
> 
> I also have a overclocked 4770K @ 4.4 GHz 1.255V and mobo VRMs in the loop...


I think those temps are fine. There is always the ability to lower temps with more radiator, 2nd loop, ect ect. I'd be happy with <50* if a stock one can hit 80* and you're not killing for max clocks with volt mods an such. Heck, have you tried 1.2v to see if you can get a few more mhz?


----------



## xxpantherrrxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> I think those temps are fine. There is always the ability to lower temps with more radiator, 2nd loop, ect ect. I'd be happy with <50* if a stock one can hit 80* and you're not killing for max clocks with volt mods an such. Heck, have you tried 1.2v to see if you can get a few more mhz?


I haven't done any BIOs tweaks on the card and I most likely will not at this time, this thing screams through everything I need it to at this point.

I have a Alphacool UT60 360mm and a XSPC EX 240mm radiators.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lantern48*
> 
> You also asked me to sig it and I did.
> 
> What I would like to do is increase the core clock permanently from the Skynet Gigabyte Windforcex3 780ti, using a bios editor. The clock now is at 1085 from the Skynet bios. I want to raise the core clock to 1150, permanently, but I don't know how. I opened up the KeplerBiosTool and played with it for a bit and I think I figured out how to raise the core clock. The voltage however, is another matter entirely. There's over 50 different options to change voltage and I don't have a clue on which is the correct one.
> 
> I've scoured the internet looking for guides, but none of the "guides" I found ever explained how to raise the core clock and up the minimum voltage so that the new higher core clock will be stable. Hopefully you can help me out with an explanation on how to do it.
> 
> THank you.


You got PM!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *50shadesofray*
> 
> seems kinda high... Considering mine is on air and while playing crysis tends to stay around 55-60C


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> What clocks? Mine on air gets to like 78*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> I think those temps are fine. There is always the ability to lower temps with more radiator, 2nd loop, ect ect. I'd be happy with <50* if a stock one can hit 80* and you're not killing for max clocks with volt mods an such. Heck, have you tried 1.2v to see if you can get a few more mhz?


Remember that ambient temperature has a major role in all other temperature deltas! Assuming you all live in different places with different room temperatures it will affect your overall temps!
If your room temperature is high, all your temperatures, cpu, gpu will be higher, it doesnt matter if its air or water as the heat will be dumped into the room air and rise it accordingly; if you manage to lower room temp with air conditioned or open a window providing its colder outside OR get some DICE and LN2, some pots and start a freezing party!







) you will lower all your temp deltas!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## xxpantherrrxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Remember that ambient temperature has a major role in all other temperature deltas! Assuming you all live in different places with different room temperatures it will affect your overall temps!
> If your room temperature is high, all your temperatures, cpu, gpu will be higher, it doesnt matter if its air or water as the heat will be dumped into the room air and rise it accordingly; if you manage to lower room temp with air conditioned or open a window providing its colder outside OR get some DICE and LN2, some pots and start a freezing party!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) you will lower all your temp deltas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Exactly, and usually my ambients aren't spectacular as I have a 55in plasma, Yamaha receiver, ps3/xbox360 running in a room that is fairly small. water will just get you close to ambients than air will but in the end the radiators are still being cooled off by the ambient air...


----------



## fishingfanatic

I run my system in my basement so I can turn off the basement heat. It gets cool enough to need a sweater in the winter.

FF


----------



## xxpantherrrxx

The vent in my PC/Theater room is closed at all times in the Winter time, no need for heat with my PC, Plasma and receiver all going


----------



## 50shadesofray

Any have an info on the 780ti's performance at 5760x 1080p?!!!!


----------



## fishingfanatic

Ok so I think sky is just too busy and I'm too excited to hold off. Software is my weak point atm so someone plz give me an example when using

ez3flash and having to rename the folder. I then open the ez3flash folder to place my new bios in there? I'll be flashing to the skyn3t bios for my kp.

Save the bios first, then go from there. A few people who have used it say it's easy but for the 1st time I want to try to make certain I've done everything

right and as I said my software knowledge is sadly lacking.









whatever bios.xrom? If I remember correctly. ......

FF


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Ok so I think sky is just too busy and I'm too excited to hold off. Software is my weak point atm so someone plz give me an example when using
> 
> ez3flash and having to rename the folder. I then open the ez3flash folder to place my new bios in there? I'll be flashing to the skyn3t bios for my kp.
> 
> Save the bios first, then go from there. A few people who have used it say it's easy but for the 1st time I want to try to make certain I've done everything
> 
> right and as I said my software knowledge is sadly lacking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whatever bios.xrom? If I remember correctly. ......
> 
> FF


You have my flashing guide in my SIG!









But basically its this:

_"Unzip/unrar to your desktop into a folder,put the bios to flash inside the folder you just created, rename the bios to x.rom, double click EZ3flash.bat and press #1 (to disable write protect and its done only once, no need for subsequent flashes, then #2 if you wish to save your bios, #3 to flash normally, keep pressing "Y" when its asked and after its done, reboot; if the card is not recognized after reboot reinstall drivers!
If youre getting the PCI subsystem mismatch and EZ3flash exits after the error, simply flash with option #4!"_

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Ok so I think sky is just too busy and I'm too excited to hold off. Software is my weak point atm so someone plz give me an example when using
> 
> ez3flash and having to rename the folder. I then open the ez3flash folder to place my new bios in there? I'll be flashing to the skyn3t bios for my kp.
> 
> Save the bios first, then go from there. A few people who have used it say it's easy but for the 1st time I want to try to make certain I've done everything
> 
> right and as I said my software knowledge is sadly lacking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whatever bios.xrom? If I remember correctly. ......
> 
> FF


If you have PLX chips in your mobo:

On EZflash folder hold SHIFT and right click on it from pop up menu choose:
"_Open command window here_" and type:

nvflash --display

Then something like this will show:



<0> and <3> are the PLX chips, so you want to flash the cards (in this case): <1>, <2> and <4>
So you choose from the below table in EZ3flash: #5, #6 and #8!

# 5. nvflash -i0 -4 -5 -6 " Flash GPU #1 "
# 6. nvflash -i1 -4 -5 -6 " Flash GPU #2 "
# 7. nvflash -i2 -4 -5 -6 " Flash GPU #3 "
# 8. nvflash -i3 -4 -5 -6 " Flash GPU #4 "
# 9. nvflash -i4 -4 -5 -6 " Flash GPU #5 "
# 10. nvflash -i5 -4 -5 -6 " Flash GPU #6 "

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## doctakedooty

So I have had a lot of people ask for the hard mod lately and been asked to write a guide and honestly I been so busy lately with my pc that I just have not had the time with work and spring time with family etc. So I finally started working on the guide and put a little bit up and will finish it throughout the week and hopefully answer any questions you guys have on the forum I started for it. This is my first guide so any ideas as I write it to make it better please feel free to. @OccamRazor@skyn3t Feel free to add this to the 780Ti forum if you wish. http://www.overclock.net/t/1478066/nvidia-gtx-780ti-hard-volt-mod is the link to the thread I started for the mod.

I do need some help though if someone can take a good picture of the back of the EVGA GTX 780Ti reference so I can photoshop where to do one of the mod points are if would be highly appreciated. Please PM me the pic as my cards have back plates and are under water so it would be a pain to break mine down for a pic.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> So I have had a lot of people ask for the hard mod lately and been asked to write a guide and honestly I been so busy lately with my pc that I just have not had the time with work and spring time with family etc. So I finally started working on the guide and put a little bit up and will finish it throughout the week and hopefully answer any questions you guys have on the forum I started for it. This is my first guide so any ideas as I write it to make it better please feel free to. @OccamRazor@skyn3t Feel free to add this to the 780Ti forum if you wish. http://www.overclock.net/t/1478066/nvidia-gtx-780ti-hard-volt-mod is the link to the thread I started for the mod.
> 
> I do need some help though if someone can take a good picture of the back of the EVGA GTX 780Ti reference so I can photoshop where to do one of the mod points are if would be highly appreciated. Please PM me the pic as my cards have back plates and are under water so it would be a pain to break mine down for a pic.


*AWESOME* news my Friend!








Will add it to the OP!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## OccamRazor

*To doctakedooty!*

_"As far as knowing how to do it I never volt modded a card before. I got my soldering experience from modding xboxs not for illegal purposes but so I could play emulators and started doing it as a side business. The guide was compiled die to the great help of Ftw 420 and guides on hwbot. There is nothing I am aware of for the ti but it uses a similar pcb as the titan. The resistors table seen was from my own trial and error. I did have 4 780Ti but now I have 3 not from to much voltage but during the variable resistor mod a very small point was pulled before I secured the wire due to my little girl pulling on a hot soldering iron and I accidently pulled the wire with the point off. So on that note I am in no way a professional at this I just like to explore and push things and am willing to take the risk. So the risk is there of being out hundreds of dollars but the reward is there if you succeed. As far as the clocks increase I am not completely sure since I shut down due to to much power draw but that is because my seasonic is starting to go bad and I am trying to make it last till the 1500 w corsair psu comes out where I can push things."_

doctakedooty (From his thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1478066/nvidia-gtx-780ti-hard-volt-mod/0_100)

*THIS IS OCN SPIRIT! WE ARE OVERCLOCKERS AT HEART! WE ARE OCN!*

My tribute to you Doc!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Kedzie

OccamRazor,

What would you recommend as a good VRM cooling solution? Individual heatsinks? Front heat spreader plate (like in the classified editions)? Simple fan blowing on the exposed VRM?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kedzie*
> 
> OccamRazor,
> 
> What would you recommend as a good VRM cooling solution? Individual heatsinks? Front heat spreader plate (like in the classified editions)? Simple fan blowing on the exposed VRM?


Best? Water block! By far the most heat generating part of the VRM modules are the mosfets (metal-oxide semiconductor field-effect transistor):

MOSFETs come in four different types. They may be enhancement or depletion mode, and they may be n-channel or p-channel. There are also logic-level MOSFETs and normal MOSFETs. The only difference between these is the voltage level required on the gate.




This one (your card has 8 of them) in your 780Ti is a FDMF6823A that integrates a driver IC, two power MOSFETs, and a bootstrap Schottky diode into a thermally enhanced 6x6mm package!

The performance of a heatsink is dependant on many variables such as location in the equipment, effective airflow, fin spacing, fin height, fin thickness, base thickness, shape, and overall length. Consequently the impact on the performance of a heatsink mounted other than vertically is not a fixed number, and may depend on the inter-relationship between two or more of these variables!
Now, its my personal opinion that these VRM power sections should be always cooled with *water*! (Water as in water cooled block)








Semiconductors common rule of thumb (although not exactly accurate) is that every 10ºC reduction in the junction temperature of a semiconductor will double the life expectancy of that semiconductor! Like i always say the cooler the better!








The front heat spreader in the Classys are a good idea as it spreads the heat throughout the plate that is in turn cooled by the fans!
If you go with individual heatsinks (i do not recommend it, but some will as they use it and never had a problem...







) be sure to use big ones (enough to make room for all) on each mosfet, with thick base and tall fins AND a very good airflow through them, with high performance fans!








But think of.... Water!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpantherrrxx*
> 
> I have a Alphacool UT60 360mm and a XSPC EX 240mm radiators.


IMO there's something wrong.. either with the block and/or the loop.

I've got my 4770K @ 1.4v and when doing the mandatory benches on my TI Classy I pumped it to 1.4v + PWM (who knows what the real volt was) and it peaked @ 48 degrees.

I know our cards are different TI but I just don't think it should be that high @ 1.2v.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So I have had a lot of people ask for the hard mod lately and been asked to write a guide and honestly I been so busy lately with my pc that I just have not had the time with work and spring time with family etc. So I finally started working on the guide and put a little bit up and will finish it throughout the week and hopefully answer any questions you guys have on the forum I started for it. This is my first guide so any ideas as I write it to make it better please feel free to. @OccamRazor@skyn3t Feel free to add this to the 780Ti forum if you wish. http://www.overclock.net/t/1478066/nvidia-gtx-780ti-hard-volt-mod is the link to the thread I started for the mod.
> 
> 
> I do need some help though if someone can take a good picture of the back of the EVGA GTX 780Ti reference so I can photoshop where to do one of the mod points are if would be highly appreciated. Please PM me the pic as my cards have back plates and are under water so it would be a pain to break mine down for a pic.


I'll send it in a couple of minutes if you still need it!

Edit: Sent @2120hrs


----------



## fishingfanatic

Ok, thank you sir I'll give it a go in the morning. I didn't mean to bother you guys with it, hoping someone else could help but thanks a lot.

Going to do it tomorrow and then try the rest after some quick benches.Yahooo ! lol









Thanks again!

FF


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *50shadesofray*
> 
> Any have an info on the 780ti's performance at 5760x 1080p?!!!!


They should perform really well. the whole 3GB thing really shouldn't be an issue. high AA takes a major toll on performance in surround either way.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Hey all.

Found the forum the other night when I was Googling about my faulty Gigabyte GTX780ti Windforce.
Major artifacts in 3D Mark 11 unless I down clocked the VRAM by 200Mhz. (everything else was fine)

Read through all the posts in this thread and I gathered the general consensus was don't buy Gigabyte.

I ended up returning the Gigabyte card and got a ASUS GTX780Ti DirectCU II OC.

Didn't notice much performance or Temp differences between the two cards other than the VRM's are a lot hotter on the Asus card around 95c (not that I could monitor the Gigabyte one).
Also when I run a benchmark, GPU-Z picks up VRM temp spikes, it will hit 416c or -256 for a split second then go back to registering the temps normal, Don't know if its the card or GPU-Z.

On another note Gigabyte release a BIOS update for the GV-N78TOC-3GD if it helps anyone.
http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4839#bios

Didn't want my first post to be a "help me" post though









Thanks all and I hope I can continue to contribute to the forum.


----------



## Jodiuh

Stock BIOS: BF4 stable @ 1250
Sky BIOS: DirectX error, BF4 stopped working @ 1225

I am sure this is user error...somehow. I just don't know how.


----------



## Kedzie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Best? Water block! By far the most heat generating part of the VRM modules are the mosfets (metal-oxide semiconductor field-effect transistor):
> 
> MOSFETs come in four different types. They may be enhancement or depletion mode, and they may be n-channel or p-channel. There are also logic-level MOSFETs and normal MOSFETs. The only difference between these is the voltage level required on the gate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one (your card has 8 of them) in your 780Ti is a FDMF6823A that integrates a driver IC, two power MOSFETs, and a bootstrap Schottky diode into a thermally enhanced 6x6mm package!
> 
> The performance of a heatsink is dependant on many variables such as location in the equipment, effective airflow, fin spacing, fin height, fin thickness, base thickness, shape, and overall length. Consequently the impact on the performance of a heatsink mounted other than vertically is not a fixed number, and may depend on the inter-relationship between two or more of these variables!
> Now, its my personal opinion that these VRM power sections should be always cooled with *water*! (Water as in water cooled block)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Semiconductors common rule of thumb (although not exactly accurate) is that every 10ºC reduction in the junction temperature of a semiconductor will double the life expectancy of that semiconductor! Like i always say the cooler the better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The front heat spreader in the Classys are a good idea as it spreads the heat throughout the plate that is in turn cooled by the fans!
> If you go with individual heatsinks (i do not recommend it, but some will as they use it and never had a problem...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) be sure to use big ones (enough to make room for all) on each mosfet, with thick base and tall fins AND a very good airflow through them, with high performance fans!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But think of.... Water!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


You replied more extensively than I expected, thanks m8!

I don't suppose you have any recommendations for water-cooling systems. I have no problem with strapping on a waterblock, but there is no AIO water-cooling system compatible with VGA blocks (which baffles me), meaning that for those the only solution is custom loops, and that's a scary realm of overclocking.









I've read up on what's needed in customer loop, and it looks like mad-scientist labwork to me. Got any words of wisdom for me?


----------



## xxpantherrrxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> IMO there's something wrong.. either with the block and/or the loop.
> 
> I've got my 4770K @ 1.4v and when doing the mandatory benches on my TI Classy I pumped it to 1.4v + PWM (who knows what the real volt was) and it peaked @ 48 degrees.
> 
> I know our cards are different TI but I just don't think it should be that high @ 1.2v.


Well I also have VRM water blocks as well, I just redid my loop the other day and the temps were about the same as they were when I first built my loop. The 780 Ti is the first thing that gets fed water from the pump.


----------



## xxpantherrrxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kedzie*
> 
> You replied more extensively than I expected, thanks m8!
> 
> I don't suppose you have any recommendations for water-cooling systems. I have no problem with strapping on a waterblock, but there is no AIO water-cooling system compatible with VGA blocks (which baffles me), meaning that for those the only solution is custom loops, and that's a scary realm of overclocking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've read up on what's needed in customer loop, and it looks like mad-scientist labwork to me. Got any words of wisdom for me?


That's not true, NZXT makes a bracket for video cards that you can use Asetek style AIO's on your GPU. However the mosfets/memory isn't cooled by water as it would be with a full cover custom water block. They supply a fan on the bracket for that.

https://www.nzxt.com/product/detail/138-kraken-g10-gpu-bracket.html


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpantherrrxx*
> 
> That's not true, NZXT makes a bracket for video cards that you can use Asetek style AIO's on your GPU. However the mosfets/memory isn't cooled by water as it would be with a full cover custom water block. They supply a fan on the bracket for that.
> 
> https://www.nzxt.com/product/detail/138-kraken-g10-gpu-bracket.html


Yap. Mine mounted to 780 Ti:


----------



## Kedzie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpantherrrxx*
> 
> That's not true, NZXT makes a bracket for video cards that you can use Asetek style AIO's on your GPU. However the mosfets/memory isn't cooled by water as it would be with a full cover custom water block. They supply a fan on the bracket for that.
> 
> https://www.nzxt.com/product/detail/138-kraken-g10-gpu-bracket.html


What I meant is that there's no AIO water cooler system that can be attached to a waterblock. Cause that's a million-dollar idea right there.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kedzie*
> 
> You replied more extensively than I expected, thanks m8!
> 
> I don't suppose you have any recommendations for water-cooling systems. I have no problem with strapping on a waterblock, but there is no AIO water-cooling system compatible with VGA blocks (which baffles me), meaning that for those the only solution is custom loops, and that's a scary realm of overclocking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've read up on what's needed in customer loop, and it looks like mad-scientist labwork to me. Got any words of wisdom for me?


Have you looked EK way? http://www.ekwb.com/


----------



## pharcycle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kedzie*
> 
> What I meant is that there's no AIO water cooler system that can be attached to a waterblock. Cause that's a million-dollar idea right there.


I think Swiftech's H220 can be expanded... http://www.overclockers.com/swiftech-h220-lcs-all-in-one-water-cooler-review but don't know about it's performance


----------



## Kedzie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Have you looked EK way? http://www.ekwb.com/


believe it or not, yes. that's why it's so confusing to me. there's multiple different components and sooo many options for each one. For me, the hardest part to grasp is purifying the cooling liquid (make it less conductive) and getting rid of air bubbles and filling the pump by repeatedly turning the power on and off. and i'm also freaking about any potential leaks.


----------



## pharcycle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kedzie*
> 
> believe it or not, yes. that's why it's so confusing to me. there's multiple different components and sooo many options for each one. For me, the hardest part to grasp is purifying the cooling liquid (make it less conductive) and getting rid of air bubbles and filling the pump by repeatedly turning the power on and off. and i'm also freaking about any potential leaks.


you don't need to worry about purifying the water, you use ideally deionised water which isn't conductive and then you add a mixture (usually premixed) that contains a corrosion inhibitor and biocide. Or if this freaks you out you can just buy pre mixed solution and then all you have to do is pour it in.

As the fluid isn't conductive you test the loop for leaks with your machine off and if it leaks you mop it up and sort the leak

As for getting the air bubbles out you just run the pump really. Air will find it's way to the highest point in your loop so you can usually tilt it around to remove the bubbles and they'll work themselves out over time. That's one of the reasons you have a reservoir.

There are plenty of kits which contain everything you need, e.g. http://shop.xs-pc.com/xsp/XSPC-RayStorm-D5-EX240-WaterCooling-Kit_31714.html which will get you up and running


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kedzie*
> 
> believe it or not, yes. that's why it's so confusing to me. there's multiple different components and sooo many options for each one. For me, the hardest part to grasp is purifying the cooling liquid (make it less conductive) and getting rid of air bubbles and filling the pump by repeatedly turning the power on and off. and i'm also freaking about any potential leaks.


Its always a risk but i never had any problems with it, i have a corsair H110 for the CPU and 2 separate loops for my Titans!
I got 2 reservoirs 4,5Lt each, 2 aquarium pumps 1200Lt/H, 2 rads 360 (1 for each loop) plus a big 320mm fan pointing at the reservoirs for summer cooling and 2 EK XXL blocks with backplates!
For cooling fluid, i use car radiator liquid (50%) with distilled water!
Set a case outside my house with the reservoirs and the rads and drilled a couple of holes in the wall for the tubes and the electrical wires!




No rads at the pic time, added them 2 days later




All this for my debezeled tri-monitor 27" 120hz goodness!



Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Kedzie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Its always a risk but i never had any problems with it, i have a corsair H110 for the CPU and 2 separate loops for my Titans!
> I got 2 reservoirs 4,5Lt each, 2 aquarium pumps 1200Lt/H, 2 rads 360 (1 for each loop) plus a big 320mm fan pointing at the reservoirs for summer cooling and 2 EK XXL blocks with backplates!
> For cooling fluid, i use car radiator liquid (50%) with distilled water!
> Set a case outside my house with the reservoirs and the rads and drilled a couple of holes in the wall for the tubes and the electrical wires!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No rads at the pic time, added them 2 days later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All this for my debezeled tri-monitor 27" 120hz goodness!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


I don't even....what?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Man that's some hard core water cooling.
Wife would kill me if I drilled a hole in the wall for that...lol

The last few post have given me ideas about trying to cool this new Aus card, VRM temps are the main problem, they can reach 100c
From what I understand EK are releasing a EK-FC780 GTX Ti DCII waterblock, so I might wait for that
Though the Kraken G10 looks good, and seeing I have a Kraken X60 on the CPU I could move it to the video card instead, but then there's the VRM cooling, Asus already have a proper heatsink attached directly to the VRM's that could help.


----------



## pharcycle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> All this for my debezeled tri-monitor 27" 120hz goodness!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Is that 2 Zalman reserators I spy there?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharcycle*
> 
> Is that 2 Zalman reserators I spy there?


Yap! Use them as reservoirs for additional cooling as the have cooling fins!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## pharcycle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yap! Use them as reservoirs for additional cooling as the have cooling fins!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Yeah I have one in storage somewhere.. didn't work that well though but sure was quiet!


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> So I have had a lot of people ask for the hard mod lately and been asked to write a guide and honestly I been so busy lately with my pc that I just have not had the time with work and spring time with family etc. So I finally started working on the guide and put a little bit up and will finish it throughout the week and hopefully answer any questions you guys have on the forum I started for it. This is my first guide so any ideas as I write it to make it better please feel free to. @OccamRazor@skyn3t Feel free to add this to the 780Ti forum if you wish. http://www.overclock.net/t/1478066/nvidia-gtx-780ti-hard-volt-mod is the link to the thread I started for the mod.
> 
> I do need some help though if someone can take a good picture of the back of the EVGA GTX 780Ti reference so I can photoshop where to do one of the mod points are if would be highly appreciated. Please PM me the pic as my cards have back plates and are under water so it would be a pain to break mine down for a pic.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I'll send it in a couple of minutes if you still need it!
> 
> Edit: Sent @2120hrs


Hey doc, did the PM get to you??


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Hey doc, did the PM get to you??


It did thank you I am going to try and work on it more tomorrow I had a 12.5 hour work day yesterday and another 12.5 today so I am to tired to think right now for the guide.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> It did thank you I am going to try and work on it more tomorrow I had a 12.5 hour work day yesterday and another 12.5 today so I am to tired to think right now for the guide.


That's ok, no rush, just wanted to make sure ya got them, and that they are ok


----------



## Pendaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yours and some will be next!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Sorry to mither. any news on this? I'm going away on Monday and was hoping play with it before then


----------



## Gameaholic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kedzie*
> 
> What I meant is that there's no AIO water cooler system that can be attached to a waterblock. Cause that's a million-dollar idea right there.






I think when Swiftech comes out with this H220x they might work with a full block since the pump and res are integrated into the block. I'll have to get someone to proxy one to me in the US unless they are able to let Coolermaster sell it as a rebranded product.


----------



## colforbin

I have an H220 plus an additional 120mm rad added to the loop. Worked fine with my 680 Lightning. Should be setting up my 780 Ti Classy into to the loop in the next couple of weeks once all the parts are in.


----------



## doctakedooty

780 TI volt guide is up and complete with everything I can remember at the moment please feel free to ask questions on anything I left out or you don't understand. This is my first guide so it may be a little rough around the edges but hopefully everyone will understand it.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1478066/nvidia-gtx-780ti-hard-volt-mod#post_22048314


----------



## Kedzie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gameaholic*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think when Swiftech comes out with this H220x they might work with a full block since the pump and res are integrated into the block. I'll have to get someone to proxy one to me in the US unless they are able to let Coolermaster sell it as a rebranded product.


WOW! Swiftech might have just about everything I need. I'm looking into getting this MCR-X20 Drive Rev3 Series Heat Exchangers with Integrated Pump and Reservoir.

I already know what waterblocks I want: https://www.swiftech.com/KOMODO-NV-GTXTITAN.aspx?variation=469
I just don't know which of these in the instructions for the waterblock apply to a 780 Ti:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Also, I got a Gigabyte ga-z87x-oc MOBO and I'm using the 1st and 3rd PCIE slot and I don't know what length of fittings I need between the two waterblocks once they're installed: https://www.swiftech.com/connectors.aspx
I'm assuming I should get the 41-65mm ones.

Furthermore, the MCR-X20 requires an external reservoir in the inverted horizontal position (which is how I'd like to put it):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






But I have no idea how to hook up an external reservoir so that the whole things works together.

Additionally, if I have a radiator sandwiched between two fans that are blowing at each other, will that increase cooling efficiency, or is it most advisable to have a "push-pull" configuration?

I know I need tubing, but I don't know what diameter. I'm also not sure if I need any clamps, barb fittings, etc.

Mind helping me complete my shopping cart as well answer some of the above questions?


----------



## d3vour3r

just bought myself a couple xspc razer 780 ti waterblocks and matching backplates for my evga 780 ti superclocks


----------



## doctakedooty

Best run with the volt modded card running 1.267 volts with the solid resistor mod of 150 ohm on one card. Clocks were 1385 core and 8000 mem


Best run I could do with 1.21 volts with before mod. Clocks were 1320 core and 7900 mem


Pretty good increase in fps and core clock.


----------



## ReXtN

Guess what I got in the mail yesterday?








http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/dr5sf/


----------



## raxf

Hi guys, my 780ti dual classy is on it's way.It's been a long while since I owned a Nvidia gpu so I wanted to ask a couple of questions.
Is it a locked card in any way(voltage,core clock,etc)?
Can it run on a samsung s23a950d 120hz monitor?The monitor isn't Nvidia certified.
Thanks


----------



## ReXtN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raxf*
> 
> Hi guys, my 780ti dual classy is on it's way.It's been a long while since I owned a Nvidia gpu so I wanted to ask a couple of questions.
> Is it a locked card in any way(voltage,core clock,etc)?
> Can it run on a samsung s23a950d 120hz monitor?The monitor isn't Nvidia certified.
> Thanks


I can at least answer the Monitor question








Since it isn't Nvidia certified, you can not use Nvidia 3D vision. But the screen will function perfectly and can be used as a 120Hz monitor


----------



## Piciato

hi guys, just bought myself a palit gtx 780 ti, and flashed the bios. everything worka great but i have a problem.

is it possible to undervolt the card? im getting constant 1.212v, even after i set it at precision x (to 1.137) hit apply. it does not seem to undervolt.

i need to undervolt due to heat issues, running quite hot, 80-83. clocks at 1269mhz/7800mhz.

i reinstall precision, did all the drivers, still the same. whenever i play any game, it will show 1.200V constant.


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raxf*
> 
> Hi guys, my 780ti dual classy is on it's way.It's been a long while since I owned a Nvidia gpu so I wanted to ask a couple of questions.
> Is it a locked card in any way(voltage,core clock,etc)?
> Can it run on a samsung s23a950d 120hz monitor?The monitor isn't Nvidia certified.
> Thanks


Since it is under Greenlight, the Classified has to follow Nvidia's guidelines of staying under stock volts.
However, with the proper flashed bios, this can be unlocked.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Hey guys

Quick question about this 4 day old ASUS GeForce GTX 780 Ti DirectCU II OC.

I did a quick search through this tread about coil whine.
From what I understand its a normal thing lately with higher end card to have some whine.

Now the Asus gets a slight chirp nothing I can hear unless I stick my head in the case.
Other than the menus on Kingdoms of Amalur Reckoning, then you can hear it slightly.

It was shocking on the 2 Gigabyte GTX780ti's I had previously, my son heard it in another room (They both had the VRAM fault)

I've read a few things but nothing definitive about coil whine, some say it settles down after a few weeks, some say its bad and a fault, or a combination of power supplies etc
Just not clear on what other have come across.

Anyone else getting any form of whine/chip at all?

Just for info I have a Silencer MkIII 1200w Platinum Power supply


----------



## dna-systems

I could never get a definitive answer to coil whine either, but, that being said, I have a reference ASUS 780 Ti with Skyn3t BIOS running at 1286MHz-Core & 7560MHz-Memory, 1.187mV. When I 1st got the card, the whine shocked the hell out of me. I was thinking that I just got jacked $700 and would have to wait another 2 weeks for a replacement. I'm now on week 3 (or so) of ownership and the whine has settled down quite drastically...it is still there, but faint. The card performs well with no issues. CoD Ghosts, BF4, GRID II, Metro: Last Light, etc. all play on MAX/ULTRA settings @ (1080p) with excellent FPS. I did notice even more of a drop in noise levels when I turned on "adaptive vsync". The card isn't pushing insane frame rates on menus and intros with the vsync on. So far, I've learned to live with the whine, since it has lessened over the weeks, but if it had stayed at the same level as in the beginning, I would have prob RMA'd it. Also, mine is water cooled so without the fan to drown the sound out, it was even more pronounced. Hope this helps (or eases your fear of possibly a bad card) as coil whine seems to be just a product of massive amounts of juice being pumped through those boards. EDIT, I have an AX1200 psu.
KNOCK ON WOOD


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Thanks for your reply.

Yeah after dropping nearly $900 and having 2 crappy Gigabyte cards which whined like hell and have bad VRAM I could be a little "over sensitive".

$900 for me is a lot, honestly I'd never be able to afford it again..lol

Unless I stick my head next to the card I can't hear it over the 200mm side fan (other than one game), gaming at 1080p as well.
I had been benching the card since I got it, never heard the noise until I opened the side case to do something..

V-Sync lessens the "buzz" in most thing, but again head in case to hear it.
Guess if I was aiming for dead silent it would be a problem, but I'm not Air con makes more noise than the PC..lol

But man does the back plate get hot, seriously you can't even touch it with your hand...
GPU is 70c, VRM is about 97c


----------



## pharcycle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kedzie*
> 
> Additionally, if I have a radiator sandwiched between two fans that are blowing at each other, will that increase cooling efficiency, or is it most advisable to have a "push-pull" configuration?


No you definitely want both fans on a radiator pointing the same way in a push/pull config if they were pointing at each other you essentially have zero airflow over your rads. In a normal push pull config you can ignore losses as they're pretty negligible to the overall air flow rate but if you had the fans fighting each other the ONLY thing cooling your radiator would be the losses and the slight difference in pressure of one fan over the other! So yeah, don't do that!


----------



## pharcycle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> Quick question about this 4 day old ASUS GeForce GTX 780 Ti DirectCU II OC.
> 
> I did a quick search through this tread about coil whine.
> From what I understand its a normal thing lately with higher end card to have some whine.
> 
> Now the Asus gets a slight chirp nothing I can hear unless I stick my head in the case.
> Other than the menus on Kingdoms of Amalur Reckoning, then you can hear it slightly.
> 
> It was shocking on the 2 Gigabyte GTX780ti's I had previously, my son heard it in another room (They both had the VRAM fault)
> 
> I've read a few things but nothing definitive about coil whine, some say it settles down after a few weeks, some say its bad and a fault, or a combination of power supplies etc
> Just not clear on what other have come across.
> 
> Anyone else getting any form of whine/chip at all?
> 
> Just for info I have a Silencer MkIII 1200w Platinum Power supply


Coil whine is fairly inevitable. Its the same mechanism that makes transformers hum but instead of happening at 50/60Hz it's happening in the kHz range. Magnetostriction is the phenomenon and is due to the iron core in inductors expanding and contracting rapidly due to the changing magnetic fields generated by the high frequency digital signals passing through them.

How audible they are will depend on lots of factors but it's really just something you have to live with I'm afraid.

I've heard of some manufacturers being prepared to RMA cards because of it so always worth an email or call to them to see what their policy is if its very annoying


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raxf*
> 
> Hi guys, my 780ti dual classy is on it's way.It's been a long while since I owned a Nvidia gpu so I wanted to ask a couple of questions.
> Is it a locked card in any way(voltage,core clock,etc)?
> Can it run on a samsung s23a950d 120hz monitor?The monitor isn't Nvidia certified.
> Thanks


No, Classified cards have their own voltage tool from EVGA:

Classified_v2.0.4.3.zip 203k .zip file

Only Nvidia 3D Vision and Nvidia 3D Vision Surround requires a certified monitor, besides that It will run [email protected]!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piciato*
> 
> hi guys, just bought myself a palit gtx 780 ti, and flashed the bios. everything worka great but i have a problem.
> 
> is it possible to undervolt the card? im getting constant 1.212v, even after i set it at precision x (to 1.137) hit apply. it does not seem to undervolt.
> 
> i need to undervolt due to heat issues, running quite hot, 80-83. clocks at 1269mhz/7800mhz.
> 
> i reinstall precision, did all the drivers, still the same. whenever i play any game, it will show 1.200V constant.


You mean it doesn't clock down at idle? If so use: http://www.guru3d.com/files_get/display_driver_uninstaller_download,9.html to completely remove nvidia driver leftovers, re-install drivers and OC aplications but dont forget to delete their install folders (inside program files x86) after un-installing them!
OR you have a program in the background that is triggering the P00 state and the drivers set the card to full throttle thinking its a game or application starting even though your system is at idle!
OR you forgot to disable K-boost as it pumps the voltages up all the time, idle or full load!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> Quick question about this 4 day old ASUS GeForce GTX 780 Ti DirectCU II OC.
> 
> I did a quick search through this tread about *coil whine.*
> From what I understand its a normal thing lately with higher end card to have some whine.
> 
> Now the Asus gets a slight chirp nothing I can hear unless I stick my head in the case.
> Other than the menus on Kingdoms of Amalur Reckoning, then you can hear it slightly.
> 
> It was shocking on the 2 Gigabyte GTX780ti's I had previously, my son heard it in another room (They both had the VRAM fault)
> 
> I've read a few things but nothing definitive about coil whine, some say it settles down after a few weeks, some say its bad and a fault, or a combination of power supplies etc
> Just not clear on what other have come across.
> 
> Anyone else getting any form of whine/chip at all?
> 
> Just for info I have a Silencer MkIII 1200w Platinum Power supply


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dna-systems*
> 
> I *could never get a definitive answer to coil whine* either, but, that being said, I have a reference ASUS 780 Ti with Skyn3t BIOS running at 1286MHz-Core & 7560MHz-Memory, 1.187mV. When I 1st got the card, the whine shocked the hell out of me. I was thinking that I just got jacked $700 and would have to wait another 2 weeks for a replacement. I'm now on week 3 (or so) of ownership and the whine has settled down quite drastically...it is still there, but faint. The card performs well with no issues. CoD Ghosts, BF4, GRID II, Metro: Last Light, etc. all play on MAX/ULTRA settings @ (1080p) with excellent FPS. I did notice even more of a drop in noise levels when I turned on "adaptive vsync". The card isn't pushing insane frame rates on menus and intros with the vsync on. So far, I've learned to live with the whine, since it has lessened over the weeks, but if it had stayed at the same level as in the beginning, I would have prob RMA'd it. Also, mine is water cooled so without the fan to drown the sound out, it was even more pronounced. Hope this helps (or eases your fear of possibly a bad card) as coil whine seems to be just a product of massive amounts of juice being pumped through those boards. EDIT, I have an AX1200 psu.
> KNOCK ON WOOD


From one of my articles:

_"Coil whine is mechanical resonance of the coil with the frequency of the signal passing through it. Physically, a coil is just loops of wire, sometimes with a core other than air. If the frequency of the signal is in resonance with the physical wires of the coil, the coil may vibrate.
There are many electrical parts/circuits which can cause whining noises, so don't just assume you are hearing coils. Annoying buzzing/electrical sound(s) are unlikely to emanate from a coil - you have something else making noise. Whining is caused by a part (or parts) physically vibrating.
Unto itself, voltage is not going to cause a whining sound. Voltage is electrical potential (actually, EMF); current through a device is dependent on the voltage across it. With a GPU, changing the voltage changes the operating frequency of various components within the chip and through the VRM sections, however something is probably in resonance with the signal!"_









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> From one of my articles:
> 
> _"Coil whine is mechanical resonance of the coil with the frequency of the signal passing through it. Physically, a coil is just loops of wire, sometimes with a core other than air. If the frequency of the signal is in resonance with the physical wires of the coil, the coil may vibrate.
> There are many electrical parts/circuits which can cause whining noises, so don't just assume you are hearing coils. Annoying buzzing/electrical sound(s) are unlikely to emanate from a coil - you have something else making noise. Whining is caused by a part (or parts) physically vibrating.
> Unto itself, voltage is not going to cause a whining sound. Voltage is electrical potential (actually, EMF); current through a device is dependent on the voltage across it. With a GPU, changing the voltage changes the operating frequency of various components within the chip and through the VRM sections, however something is probably in resonance with the signal!"_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


So from reading this, and all the other information its defiantly electrical noise, I'm hearing a buzz coming from right near the 8 pin power adapters.
Singled the area out but using the paper towel roll.

The Gigabyte cards emitted a high pitch whine with the 2 power supplies I have spare (Corsair TX850, Silencer MkIII 1200w).

Usually the whine doesn't affect the performance or lifetime of the card, and more so newer more powerful cards are suffering from it.

So if I'm getting a electrical buzz is this a problem or not, I'm so confused...









Honestly I can't hear it over the card's fan unless I stick my head next to it.


----------



## Spunky424

Morning folks,

i just got a pair of 780 tis reference design for a great price and wondering what are some good water blocks to put on these cards? any recommendations are appreciated. and can these cards be overclocked well on the reference coolers? i've had a 290X and i hope the fans arent as loud as those until i swap over to water. Thanks hope i can be part of this club!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> So from reading this, and all the other information its defiantly electrical noise, I'm hearing a buzz coming from right near the 8 pin power adapters.
> Singled the area out but using the paper towel roll.
> 
> The Gigabyte cards emitted a high pitch whine with the 2 power supplies I have spare (Corsair TX850, Silencer MkIII 1200w).
> 
> Usually the whine doesn't affect the performance or lifetime of the card, and more so newer more powerful cards are suffering from it.
> 
> So if I'm getting a electrical buzz is this a problem or not, I'm so confused...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly I can't hear it over the card's fan unless I stick my head next to it.


Some PSU's have added 2200uF capacitors to the PCI-E connectors to reduce electrical whine/buzz which can be associated with high performance graphics cards when dynamically loaded!



I have one of these PSU's and i still have coil whine but very faint!

Dont worry, its not endangering the card, it depends on the type of capacitors the PCB has, the more solid state ones the less coil whine you hear!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spunky424*
> 
> Morning folks,
> 
> i just got a pair of 780 tis reference design for a great price and wondering what are some good water blocks to put on these cards? any recommendations are appreciated. and can these cards be overclocked well on the reference coolers? i've had a 290X and i hope the fans arent as loud as those until i swap over to water. Thanks hope i can be part of this club!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Go here and punch in the card you have: http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/
Fans generally are more silent than the 290x!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## boldenc

Anyone tried the Zotac AMP's? are the cooler fans noisy?


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piciato*
> 
> hi guys, just bought myself a palit gtx 780 ti, and flashed the bios. everything worka great but i have a problem.
> 
> is it possible to undervolt the card? im getting constant 1.212v, even after i set it at precision x (to 1.137) hit apply. it does not seem to undervolt.
> 
> i need to undervolt due to heat issues, running quite hot, 80-83. clocks at 1269mhz/7800mhz.
> 
> i reinstall precision, did all the drivers, still the same. whenever i play any game, it will show 1.200V constant.


80-83C isn't a problem in terms of temperature. Have you bumped the fan speed (or curve) up?

Undervolting = overclocking on these. Increase the clock speed in increments of 13MHz. This will offset the clock table against the voltage table so your card will be doing the same clocks at a lower voltage. This will also allow it to boost higher while staying within the power envelope. This will, however, only reduce temperatures if you are already on the boost limit - otherwise the card will still get as hot because it will still boost to the same power level.

If you are already at 100% fan speed, the only other things you can do to reduce heat is to reduce the power limit and target temperature. Both will result in more throttling.

I'm looking into modifying hwbot's the engineering Titan BIOS for the 780Ti as that has the maximum fan speed 1000rpm higher than the normal maximum, but it may be a week or so before I have anything testable for public consumption. It will be noisy at 5200rpm, though.


----------



## robirobi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Dont worry, its not endangering the card, it depends on the type of capacitors the PCB has, the more solid state ones the less coil whine you hear!


Someone has experience with the Palit GTX 780 Ti JETSTREAM (PNY GTX 780 Ti OC ), the MSI GTX 780Ti GAMING 3G and the Leadtek WinFast GTX 780 Ti O.C Triple Fan (ZOTAC GTX 780 Ti AMP! Edition)? How is their quality with regards to coil whining?


----------



## Silent Scone

My new temps with my 1080 rad on top of my full rad 900D







after a run on AC4 Black Flag


----------



## JohnKimble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robirobi*
> 
> Someone has experience with the Palit GTX 780 Ti JETSTREAM (PNY GTX 780 Ti OC ), the MSI GTX 780Ti GAMING 3G and the Leadtek WinFast GTX 780 Ti O.C Triple Fan (ZOTAC GTX 780 Ti AMP! Edition)? How is their quality with regards to coil whining?


i have the MSI gaming one. tell me how to test for coilwhine and i will tell you how it is







.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Some PSU's have added 2200uF capacitors to the PCI-E connectors to reduce electrical whine/buzz which can be associated with high performance graphics cards when dynamically loaded!
> 
> I have one of these PSU's and i still have coil whine but very faint!
> 
> Dont worry, its not endangering the card, it depends on the type of capacitors the PCB has, the more solid state ones the less coil whine you hear!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go here and punch in the card you have: http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/
> Fans generally are more silent than the 290x!


This is the power supply I have:
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/pc_power_amp_cooling_mk_iii_silencer_1200_review,4.html
Yes the one featured in the review (I won it..lol)

From what I know of the ASUS card it does use the solid sate ones "TO reduce noise)
But unless its some stupid menu running at 3000FPS (Kingdoms of Amalur Reckoning), you can't hear the noise over the cooling fan anyway.
The Kraken X60's pump makes the standard water pump buzzing too so they match each other...lol..

My 2x Asus GTX670 Sli had no whine even in Kingdoms of Amalur Reckoning, but again different card, its a shock when you first hear it though..lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnKimble*
> 
> i have the MSI gaming one. tell me how to test for coilwhine and i will tell you how it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Run Kingdoms of Amalur Reckoning without vsync on, it will whine like anything.
Thats the only thing I've personally come across that will do it every time.


----------



## h2spartan

Can a 780 ti DC2 OC owner hook me up with its original bios?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

I have the GTX780TI-DC2OC-3GD5 if thats what you need, just not sure how to rip the BIOS..lol


----------



## robirobi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnKimble*
> 
> i have the MSI gaming one. tell me how to test for coilwhine and i will tell you how it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Actually I have no idea, I thought when the GPU is under stress the coil whining should be easily audible. @schoolofmonkey solution to test it sounds good.


----------



## pharcycle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Can a 780 ti DC2 OC owner hook me up with its original bios?


Is this it? http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/150219/asus-gtx780ti-3072-131126.html


----------



## jezzer

I think i bricked my 780 Ti









Reflashed skynt bios and after restarting i have no display. My PC does seem to boot but just no display/image...

Any ideas?


----------



## JohnKimble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robirobi*
> 
> Actually I have no idea, I thought when the GPU is under stress the coil whining should be easily audible. @schoolofmonkey solution to test it sounds good.


ohh well in that case it's not anything i notice. but isn't stuff like that kind of a lottery?


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I have the GTX780TI-DC2OC-3GD5 if thats what you need, just not sure how to rip the BIOS..lol


all you have to do is use gpuz...theres a button next to the current bios it displays that allows you to save it. Just save it and attach the file here. It would be much appreciated.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharcycle*
> 
> Is this it? http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/150219/asus-gtx780ti-3072-131126.html


oh that might be it.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

GPU-Z Crashes when trying to save it, but the Techpowerup BIOS is from the card.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> GPU-Z Crashes when trying to save it, but the Techpowerup BIOS is from the card.


try most recent version.

Or, you can use the awesome tool in this thread for flash...for saving, too!









I'd like that BIOS too, if it's 80.80.31

I have my own saved BIOS from these same ASUS cards, and yes, the BIOS on the TPU database is the same one(80.80.30).


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Nah the BIOS on this card 80.80.30.00.29 which is the same as Techpowerup.

Didn't even know there was a new BIOS.

Nvflash just crashes and GPU-Z (0.7.7) says "Bios reading not supported on this device"
Got it sorted though (Nvflash --protectoff).


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> I think i bricked my 780 Ti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reflashed skynt bios and after restarting i have no display. My PC does seem to boot but just no display/image...
> 
> Any ideas?


Sounds like a bad flash use a spare card to boot into windows with or on board graphics if you have it then reflash that card again should work


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> I think i bricked my 780 Ti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reflashed skynt bios and after restarting i have no display. My PC does seem to boot but just no display/image...
> 
> Any ideas?


Do this:

Shutdown pc remove the PSU power cable
Remove both 8pin cable from GPU
Press power button in the rig to discharge the PSU and the rest of power in the circuit board
Wait about a minute ( two minutes recommended )
Plug back the PSU power cable
Do not plug back the twi 8pin power cable to GPU.
Turn on PC boot into UEFI or Bios and enable IGPU ( GPU integrated in the CPU ) if you don't have extra GPU to put in the first slot exit and save
Boot into windows and wait just a bit to drivers load
Open GPU-Z you will see the GPU there but you cannot use it yet because it is only powered by PCI-E only
Open EZ3flash, follow my guide in my SIG and flash back to working bios or vBios!
Now go and have fun!


















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> try most recent version.
> 
> Or, you can use *the awesome tool in this thread for flash...for saving, too!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like that BIOS too, if it's 80.80.31
> 
> I have my own saved BIOS from these same ASUS cards, and yes, the BIOS on the TPU database is the same one(80.80.30).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Nah the BIOS on this card 80.80.30.00.29 which is the same as Techpowerup.
> 
> Didn't even know there was a new BIOS.
> 
> Nvflash just crashes and GPU-Z (0.7.7) says "Bios reading not supported on this device"
> Got it sorted though (Nvflash --protectoff).


You can use EZ3flash! Its in my SIG and my Flash guide too!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> oh that might be it.


Yes thats it!








*GTX 780 Ti DirectCU II OC*

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## robirobi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> From what I know of the ASUS card it does use the solid sate ones "TO reduce noise)
> But unless its some stupid menu running at 3000FPS (Kingdoms of Amalur Reckoning), you can't hear the noise over the cooling fan anyway.
> The Kraken X60's pump makes the standard water pump buzzing too so they match each other...lol..
> 
> My 2x Asus GTX670 Sli had no whine even in Kingdoms of Amalur Reckoning, but again different card, its a shock when you first hear it though..lol
> Run Kingdoms of Amalur Reckoning without vsync on, it will whine like anything.


Is it that bad?








So which card has the lowest coil whine? Or does it only depend on the PSU?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnKimble*
> 
> ohh well in that case it's not anything i notice. but isn't stuff like that kind of a lottery?


I was hoping it wouldn't be purely a lottery and I could just choose the card with the best design.


----------



## z0ki

Please tell me I put the thermal pad on the right spot on the backplate for the classy?

When I look where the thermal pad will line up on the card it's no touching anything lol


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Please tell me I put the thermal pad on the right spot on the backplate for the classy?
> 
> When I look where the thermal pad will line up on the card it's no touching anything lol


If you want to be precise you have to use 1,0/1,5mm thermal pads here:



Match it with the card to check were it goes!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> If you want to be precise you have to use 1,0/1,5mm thermal pads here:
> 
> 
> 
> Match it with the card to check were it goes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Well on the 780 Ti classified as you know it looks different. With the EK backplate I got it only came with 1x 1mm thermal pad and it said to place it on the backplate nothing about it on the card..


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Well on the 780 Ti classified as you know *it looks different*. With the EK backplate I got it only came with 1x 1mm thermal pad and it said to place it on the backplate *nothing about it on the card*..


Where?











The thermal tape has to touch the card to transfer the heat to the backplate!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## z0ki

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/vga-blocks/fc-backplates/nvidia-geforce-series/ek-fc780-gtx-classy-backplate-black-rev-2-0.html

There! Lol

Sorry I'm on my phone and doing links is a pain. But if you check the installation guide you only get 1x thermal pad that needs to be cut to size, which results in the image I posted of my backplate..

As long as with the Ti classified you need additional thermal pads?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/vga-blocks/fc-backplates/nvidia-geforce-series/ek-fc780-gtx-classy-backplate-black-rev-2-0.html
> 
> There! Lol
> 
> Sorry I'm on my phone and doing links is a pain. But if you check the installation guide you only get 1x thermal pad that needs to be cut to size, which results in the image I posted of my backplate..
> 
> As long as with the Ti classified you need additional thermal pads?


You have put the tape in the right place, as in EK instructions but if you think its not touching the PCB with 1,0mm then you should put a 1,5mm tape!








Put the back plate into place and tighten the screws, then take the plate off again and check for small dents on the tape (the place in the PCB where the tape is supposed to make contact has small resistances and will leave dents on the tape), the dents will tell you if the contact is good or not! No dents, no contact!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You have put the tape in the right place, as in EK instructions but if you think its not touching the PCB with 1,0mm then you should put a 1,5mm tape!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put the back plate into place and tighten the screws, then take the plate off again and check for small dents on the tape (the place in the PCB where the tape is supposed to make contact has small resistances and will leave dents on the tape), the dents will tell you if the contact is good or not! No dents, no contact!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


As it seems I think I am supposed to cover everything as you suggested with the 3 squared boxes you illustrated for me.

Under the backplate I have 3 grooves and they line up exactly with what you suggest! Seems the thermal pad given is only for the 780 classy not the 780ti classified version?

I've taken the backplate off and will order some new ones tonight. Do you recommend 1mm thick? Or should I use 2mm?


----------



## Jodiuh

My GPU is wrecked. Contacting MSI to find out if they will warranty as I have flashed the BIOS. I can only hope they will take care of me.









FYI: I place no blame on Sky or Occ. This is 100% my fault. But hey, at least we get to find out if MSI supports BIOS updates, lol!


----------



## VSG

What happened?


----------



## Jodiuh

It's freezing in games.


----------



## VSG

Flash it back to the stock BIOS if possible and test it again.


----------



## Jodiuh

So possibly it may crash on Sky, but be ok on stock? Same speeds though. In fact, I'm @ less speeds than I was @ stock. Hmmm...I will be super happy if it can be ok.


----------



## VSG

Likely it may be a bad flash also. Either way, it is easier to test than go through warranty with MSI.


----------



## Jodiuh

Too early to tell, but I think I may be ok.

I went ahead and tossed the stock BIOS on there and clocked up to 1210 boost and played a bit of BF4. Oddly, it felt smoother. It's late and I gotta hit the sack, but thanks so much for your help. I love this place...almost as much as I love my family.


----------



## VSG

Yay! Glad it seems to have worked


----------



## coolharris93

Hello guys..I just bought the MSI GTX 780 Ti Gaming gpu..I'd like to overclock my card a little bit so i have 2 questions..
1) Anyone here have this card so he call tell me what's the max overclock and what settings to use for the voltage and stuff?
2) Is it better to flash my card with the custom bios you have on the first page? I'm on stock air cooling with this card.


----------



## Jodiuh

I do.

I would not recommend it.

Read back a few posts and you'll see why.

There was little to no performance improvement. I am talking about 1 or 2 frames. Is that worth voiding your warranty on a $700 card?

But more importantly, BF4 actually feels SMOOTHER to me w/ the stock BIOS than the SKY BIOS. I have no idea if the SKY BIOS for our card is from the Gaming or reference. But something is not happy. I believe there is at least one other person that has flashed and did not mention any issues.

I might be doing something wrong. But the process is very easy and I don't see how I could have done anything wrong. It is ultimately your card and you will do what you want. But I'm going on record and saying, avoid. The card is insanely fast even before you OC it.

Good luck whatever you decide!










PS. Stock BIOS I can do 1210/7800. This is more than enough to ensure BF4 plays above 120 FPS 95% of the time. I made this a bit ago...


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Sounds like a bad flash use a spare card to boot into windows with or on board graphics if you have it then reflash that card again should work


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Do this:
> 
> Shutdown pc remove the PSU power cable
> Remove both 8pin cable from GPU
> Press power button in the rig to discharge the PSU and the rest of power in the circuit board
> Wait about a minute ( two minutes recommended )
> Plug back the PSU power cable
> Do not plug back the twi 8pin power cable to GPU.
> Turn on PC boot into UEFI or Bios and enable IGPU ( GPU integrated in the CPU ) if you don't have extra GPU to put in the first slot exit and save
> Boot into windows and wait just a bit to drivers load
> Open GPU-Z you will see the GPU there but you cannot use it yet because it is only powered by PCI-E only
> Open EZ3flash, follow my guide in my SIG and flash back to working bios or vBios!
> Now go and have fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can use EZ3flash! Its in my SIG and my Flash guide too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes thats it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GTX 780 Ti DirectCU II OC*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Thanks for the tips, i will try this when i am back home


----------



## moper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolharris93*
> 
> Hello guys..I just bought the MSI GTX 780 Ti Gaming gpu..I'd like to overclock my card a little bit so i have 2 questions..
> 1) Anyone here have this card so he call tell me what's the max overclock and what settings to use for the voltage and stuff?
> 2) Is it better to flash my card with the custom bios you have on the first page? I'm on stock air cooling with this card.


Hey,
I too have an MSI 780 Ti Gaming. I flashed my card with the skyn3t MSI vBIOS on the first page and it works great. I use nvidiaInspector to OC the card; Afterburner didn't work properly after the flash. I haven't messed with voltage, but the card overclocks to +195 base (1240 MHz) at stock. (When I check a GPU clock monitor at full load, however, the card seems to max out at 1220 MHz.) I set the Power Target to 120% and the Temp Target to 85 C. There's another guy on this board who successfully runs his card at +200 MHz, 120% Power Target, 85 C Temp Target. I wouldn't be surprised if your card performs at the same level as ours. The stock vBIOS isn't bad, though. In the Unigine Heaven benchmark (max settings, 1920x1080), skyn3t (1245 MHz, no boost) and stock (1120 MHz base clock) give me essentially the same score. I do get a higher score with skyn3t in the MSI Kombustor benchmark, though.


----------



## ovard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moper*
> 
> Hey,
> I too have an MSI 780 Ti Gaming. I flashed my card with the skyn3t MSI vBIOS on the first page and it works great. I use nvidiaInspector to OC the card; Afterburner didn't work properly after the flash. I haven't messed with voltage, but the card overclocks to +195 base (1240 MHz) at stock. (When I check a GPU clock monitor at full load, however, the card seems to max out at 1220 MHz.) I set the Power Target to 120% and the Temp Target to 85 C. There's another guy on this board who successfully runs his card at +200 MHz, 120% Power Target, 85 C Temp Target. I wouldn't be surprised if your card performs at the same level as ours. The stock vBIOS isn't bad, though. In the Unigine Heaven benchmark (max settings, 1920x1080), skyn3t (1245 MHz, no boost) and stock (1120 MHz base clock) give me essentially the same score. I do get a higher score with skyn3t in the MSI Kombustor benchmark, though.


The MSI seem to have a mind of its own. I changed it for an EVA ACX SC.


----------



## robirobi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ovard*
> 
> The MSI seem to have a mind of its own.


Can you elaborate on that?


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moper*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolharris93*
> 
> Hello guys..I just bought the MSI GTX 780 Ti Gaming gpu..I'd like to overclock my card a little bit so i have 2 questions..
> 1) Anyone here have this card so he call tell me what's the max overclock and what settings to use for the voltage and stuff?
> 2) Is it better to flash my card with the custom bios you have on the first page? I'm on stock air cooling with this card.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey,
> I too have an MSI 780 Ti Gaming. I flashed my card with the skyn3t MSI vBIOS on the first page and it works great. I use nvidiaInspector to OC the card; Afterburner didn't work properly after the flash. I haven't messed with voltage, but the card overclocks to +195 base (1240 MHz) at stock. (When I check a GPU clock monitor at full load, however, the card seems to max out at 1220 MHz.) I set the Power Target to 120% and the Temp Target to 85 C. There's another guy on this board who successfully runs his card at +200 MHz, 120% Power Target, 85 C Temp Target. I wouldn't be surprised if your card performs at the same level as ours. The stock vBIOS isn't bad, though. In the Unigine Heaven benchmark (max settings, 1920x1080), skyn3t (1245 MHz, no boost) and stock (1120 MHz base clock) give me essentially the same score. I do get a higher score with skyn3t in the MSI Kombustor benchmark, though.
Click to expand...

Interesting...so...is it the card or something I'm doing? I mean, I used EZflash and there really isn't a way to screw it up...I suppose it doesn't matter. But it will probably sit in the back of my mind that I'm not quite the overclocker I thought I was.


----------



## ovard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robirobi*
> 
> Can you elaborate on that?


I have owned 2 om them and they both would stick to clocks when minimizing 3D apps.

Voltages would sometimes stick at lower than desired.

Unstable frametimes and general strange "flow" in games while benchmarks would score higher.

Worst of all though were how it would act as if some clocks just were not stable while it would be perfectly fine with running higher.

Then ofc, it just blew up with a loud crack at stock clocks after 10 minutes in valley with skyn3t bios.


----------



## robirobi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ovard*
> 
> I have owned 2 om them and they both would stick to clocks when minimizing 3D apps.
> 
> Voltages would sometimes stick at lower than desired.
> 
> Unstable frametimes and general strange "flow" in games while benchmarks would score higher.
> 
> Worst of all though were how it would act as if some clocks just were not stable while it would be perfectly fine with running higher.
> 
> Then ofc, it just blew up with a loud crack at stock clocks after 10 minutes in valley with skyn3t bios.


Wow, that sounds bad. Damn, I can't decide which GTX 780 Ti to buy...


----------



## ovard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robirobi*
> 
> Wow, that sounds bad. Damn, I can't decide which GTX 780 Ti to buy...


Well, anything but the MSI, it has the better cooling though out of all the TI's in the pricerange. I would get a reference one and put a Prolimatech MK26 on it. However I would not trade my card for any other TI since it OC's like mad at 1300 core with the acx Cooler and 1.212 V. Keep asking questions on here and im sure you will make the right choice for your build!

Acx is loud at higher speed than 60% but looks gorgeous and is of great overall quality.

Windforce is flimsy and overall lower quality of the PCB. At least what i could see.

MSI well.. Its pretty much a woman. You cant figure it out.

DCU II is too heavy and sags down. Not cool enough to justify the price i think.

I have tried all of the above and this is just my opinion, not the general truth .


----------



## Jodiuh

I'm not experiencing any of those issues. My card has a bit of coil whine, but other than that it's perfect.

That said, the only reason to buy the MSI is if you're absolutely sound sensitive.

The Classy/Kingpin are better cards if you're ok w/ the noise...from reviews and comments it looks like 90% of folks are fine w/ it...so...yeah...which ones are you looking @?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ovard*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *robirobi*
> 
> Wow, that sounds bad. Damn, I can't decide which GTX 780 Ti to buy...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, anything but the MSI, it has the better cooling though out of all the TI's in the pricerange. I would get a reference one and put a Prolimatech MK26 on it. However I would not trade my card for any other TI since it OC's like mad at 1300 core with the acx Cooler and 1.212 V. Keep asking questions on here and im sure you will make the right choice for your build!
> 
> Acx is loud at higher speed than 60% but looks gorgeous and is of great overall quality.
> 
> Windforce is flimsy and overall lower quality of the PCB. At least what i could see.
> 
> MSI well.. Its pretty much a woman. You cant figure it out.
> 
> DCU II is too heavy and sags down. Not cool enough to justify the price i think.
> 
> I have tried all of the above and this is just my opinion, not the general truth .
Click to expand...

Dude...I can't even begin to tell you how awesomely hilarious this post is, lol! Also, RIGHT ON w/ your 1300 core! Is this an SC or a Classy? That's 100 Mhz more than me!


----------



## robirobi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ovard*
> 
> Well, anything but the MSI, it has the better cooling though out of all the TI's in the pricerange. I would get a reference one and put a Prolimatech MK26 on it. However I would not trade my card for any other TI since it OC's like mad at 1300 core with the acx Cooler and 1.212 V. Keep asking questions on here and im sure you will make the right choice for your build!
> 
> Acx is loud at higher speed than 60% but looks gorgeous and is of great overall quality.
> 
> Windforce is flimsy and overall lower quality of the PCB. At least what i could see.
> 
> MSI well.. Its pretty much a woman. You cant figure it out.
> 
> DCU II is too heavy and sags down. Not cool enough to justify the price i think.
> 
> I have tried all of the above and this is just my opinion, not the general truth .


Unfortunately EVGA isn't available in Singapore...







The only NVIDIA brands available here are Asus, Gigabyte, Leadtek, MSI, Palit and Zotac.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I'm not experiencing any of those issues. My card has a bit of coil whine, but other than that it's perfect.
> 
> That said, the only reason to buy the MSI is if you're absolutely sound sensitive.
> 
> The Classy/Kingpin are better cards if you're ok w/ the noise...from reviews and comments it looks like 90% of folks are fine w/ it...so...yeah...which ones are you looking @?
> Dude...I can't even begin to tell you how awesomely hilarious this post is, lol! Also, RIGHT ON w/ your 1300 core! Is this an SC or a Classy? That's 100 Mhz more than me!


So the MSI has less coil whine than the competition?


----------



## Jodiuh

More?

Another site also commented on the whine. I had an EVGA ACX and an Asus DC2 780. Neither had whine.


----------



## coolharris93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I do.
> 
> I would not recommend it.
> 
> Read back a few posts and you'll see why.
> 
> There was little to no performance improvement. I am talking about 1 or 2 frames. Is that worth voiding your warranty on a $700 card?
> 
> But more importantly, BF4 actually feels SMOOTHER to me w/ the stock BIOS than the SKY BIOS. I have no idea if the SKY BIOS for our card is from the Gaming or reference. But something is not happy. I believe there is at least one other person that has flashed and did not mention any issues.
> 
> I might be doing something wrong. But the process is very easy and I don't see how I could have done anything wrong. It is ultimately your card and you will do what you want. But I'm going on record and saying, avoid. The card is insanely fast even before you OC it.
> 
> Good luck whatever you decide!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS. Stock BIOS I can do 1210/7800. This is more than enough to ensure BF4 plays above 120 FPS 95% of the time. I made this a bit ago...


Thanks for the answers...I'd really like to know what's the max overclock with the stock bios though and what voltage etc to use.


----------



## robirobi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> More?
> 
> Another site also commented on the whine. I had an EVGA ACX and an Asus DC2 780. Neither had whine.


OK, then I can skip the MSI. I thought it's one of the quieter ones...


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolharris93*
> 
> Thanks for the answers...I'd really like to know what's the max overclock with the stock bios though and what voltage etc to use.


There is no set answer to that, which is why no one gave it to you. It's all very dependent on silicon lottery and quality of the card and your system components really. I've seen reference stock coolered cards go to higher clocks than a classy, so it's all up to what kind of chip you got. The only true answer is for you to use trial and error like everyone else to find what YOUR card is most stable at for you usages.

I'm not trying to sound mean or blow off your question, it's just that there is NO general "Max" OC and voltage for ALL cards.


----------



## coolharris93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> There is no set answer to that, which is why no one gave it to you. It's all very dependent on silicon lottery and quality of the card and your system components really. I've seen reference stock coolered cards go to higher clocks than a classy, so it's all up to what kind of chip you got. The only true answer is for you to use trial and error like everyone else to find what YOUR card is most stable at for you usages.
> 
> I'm not trying to sound mean or blow off your question, it's just that there is NO general "Max" OC and voltage for ALL cards.


You reccomend me to raise voltage or maintain the stock voltage to reach higher cloaks?


----------



## Jodiuh

That didn't come across as mean at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robirobi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> More?
> 
> Another site also commented on the whine. I had an EVGA ACX and an Asus DC2 780. Neither had whine.
> 
> 
> 
> OK, then I can skip the MSI. I thought it's one of the quieter ones...
Click to expand...

Oh, it most definitely is quiet. I'm referring to the coil whine as being louder. But I can't hear it when the door is shut and I'm in my chair.


----------



## robirobi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> That didn't come across as mean at all.
> Oh, it most definitely is quiet. I'm referring to the coil whine as being louder. But I can't hear it when the door is shut and I'm in my chair.


Actually I meant the coil whine. I'm not so worried about the fans. I just don't like disturbing coil whine even once the case is closed.


----------



## Jodiuh

Yeah, def avoid then. Gosh, I'm getting excited here. Which one are you going to get?! Kingpin...what?!


----------



## robirobi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Yeah, def avoid then. Gosh, I'm getting excited here. Which one are you going to get?! Kingpin...what?!


Unfortunately I can choose only between Asus, Gigabyte, Leadtek, MSI, Palit and Zotac here in Singapore. :\


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robirobi*
> 
> Unfortunately I can choose only between Asus, Gigabyte, Leadtek, MSI, Palit and Zotac here in Singapore. :\


It is probably worth doing a bit of research who has the best customer service in your part of the world, particularly direct warranty service. For UK (and generally EU) EVGA and Gigabyte have excellent reputation. Asus you probably shouldn't touch with a barge pole. Gainward cards tend to have weird quirks in my experience. Don't know about others.

In terms of tech, most cards are either straight reference designs or close enough that it doesn't matter, so go with whoever has best direct warranty service. Just MHO.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolharris93*
> 
> You reccomend me to raise voltage or maintain the stock voltage to reach higher cloaks?


Well, to start your OC, keep the voltages stock and push your clocks up in small increments and test it at each step for stability, once it's becomes unstable at that voltage, THEN bump the voltage a small amount and repeat the steps, till either you can no longer add voltage to be stable, or your temps run to high. Then back it off one notch. That should get you in the ballpark to do a little refining for you OCes for different games/apps.

I've found personally, that BF4 seems to be the game that requires me to go the lowest for stability. I've made several different profiles in PX for different games and benches because every different program seems to have different OC stability


----------



## coolharris93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Well, to start your OC, keep the voltages stock and push your clocks up in small increments and test it at each step for stability, once it's becomes unstable at that voltage, THEN bump the voltage a small amount and repeat the steps, till either you can no longer add voltage to be stable, or your temps run to high. Then back it off one notch. That should get you in the ballpark to do a little refining for you OCes for different games/apps.
> 
> I've found personally, that BF4 seems to be the game that requires me to go the lowest for stability. I've made several different profiles in PX for different games and benches because every different program seems to have different OC stability


Thanks for the aswer..I'll start to push the clocks higher with stock voltage and i'll post the results.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolharris93*
> 
> Thanks for the aswer..I'll start to push the clocks higher with stock voltage and i'll post the results.


Glad to help.


----------



## xxpantherrrxx

I was posting about my 780 Ti temps under my new custom loop and some were saying it was a bit high, my D5 was on about 2.5 I just bumped it up to about 3.3 -3.5 setting and the temps are about 5-10 degrees lower, thanks all! Went from 3000 RPM pump speed to 3600 RPM.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robirobi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Yeah, def avoid then. Gosh, I'm getting excited here. Which one are you going to get?! Kingpin...what?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I can choose only between Asus, Gigabyte, Leadtek, MSI, Palit and Zotac here in Singapore. :\
Click to expand...

Well, that settles it. How soon can you paypal me for my MSI. I promise you it has no demons inside and the other few folks that have had issues w/ it are all liars. Mine is fine...

*EXPLOSION*

Good luck on your choice! Here's to hoping you win the lottery!









I would say the biggest thing I learned from this experience is that I noticed nothing w/ regard to framerate w/ the SKY BIOS on the MSI and it actually was less smooth. I did however notice the difference between 1100 and 1200. That was rather obvious. So now I'm thinking...Kingpin? How much could I realistically get on air w/ that card? If I knew I could get 400, I would do it for sure.


----------



## dna-systems

I have the ASUS reference board, which is now water-cooled, with the XSPC Razor full board. Running Skyn3t bios, I have managed to squeeze 1318MHz out of the core @ 1.212mV - 100% P Target & 1900MHz Memory. As far as the ASUS board goes, I'm very happy. Had very pronounced "coil whine" at 1st, but has settled down tremendously...nearly silent. Only time I hear it is on menus with vsync off.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dna-systems*
> 
> Had very pronounced "coil whine" at 1st, but has settled down tremendously...nearly silent. Only time I hear it is on menus with vsync off.


Do you use adaptive vsync in the nvidia cp or just in game settings?

I turned on adaptive last night and I have no noise at all from my card, but some strange FPS spikes.
Some games have input lag with Vsync on in game.


----------



## dna-systems

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Do you use adaptive vsync in the nvidia cp or just in game settings?
> 
> I turned on adaptive last night and I have no noise at all from my card, but some strange FPS spikes.
> Some games have input lag with Vsync on in game.






I use adaptive vsync through the _n_CP. I typically have it on unless I'm benching. I haven't noticed any FPS spikes or weird issues with it. BF4 plays like a champ even with it on. I like it on for the whole "screen tear" issue that plagues the 60Hz monitors with sicko frame rates. Now, on the menus, it (being the coil whine) is very very faint. If there is any noise in my house at all, I can't hear it. It's only when my kids are asleep that can hear a subtle whine now.


----------



## Jeronbernal

Count me In, 2x SLI EVGA SC GTX 780ti


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dna-systems*
> 
> I use adaptive vsync through the _n_CP. I typically have it on unless I'm benching. I haven't noticed any FPS spikes or weird issues with it.


I've only started using it, I tested out The Witch 2 with uber sampling, it turned into a 5 hour long test, unless it was the loading and auto save causing it.
Funny that game can draw you back in.

It defiantly needs to be on with Kingdoms of Amalur, using built in vsync causes control lag, and without it your card sings like a pack of crows...lol..

I never noticed mine was whining until I had my head in the tower with it on, so it wasn't that loud.
But when you pay top dollar for a card you kinda can't help back to thoroughly check it out, plus I don't think the store would like me returning a 4th different branded card (Returned 3 Gigabyte cards prior to the ASUS due to artifacts).


----------



## h2spartan

So has there been any word when the Asus 780 ti Matrix is suppose to release?


----------



## robirobi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Well, that settles it. How soon can you paypal me for my MSI. I promise you it has no demons inside and the other few folks that have had issues w/ it are all liars. Mine is fine...
> 
> *EXPLOSION*
> 
> Good luck on your choice! Here's to hoping you win the lottery!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say the biggest thing I learned from this experience is that I noticed nothing w/ regard to framerate w/ the SKY BIOS on the MSI and it actually was less smooth. I did however notice the difference between 1100 and 1200. That was rather obvious. So now I'm thinking...Kingpin? How much could I realistically get on air w/ that card? If I knew I could get 400, I would do it for sure.


Well, I don't think I would flash it with a 3rd party bios anyway.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> So has there been any word when the Asus 780 ti Matrix is suppose to release?


I thought it's already out. No stock yet?


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robirobi*
> 
> I thought it's already out. No stock yet?


Well all the reviews say it has launched but I guess that doesnt mean theyve hit stores yet. Everywhere I look does not have them in stock yet.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robirobi*
> 
> Well, I don't think I would flash it with a 3rd party bios anyway.


^Wise man.


----------



## centvalny

Matrix air stock



http://imgur.com/eXpWFza





http://imgur.com/7M1Xa8t


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robirobi*
> 
> Well, I don't think I would flash it with a 3rd party bios anyway.


Why not? If you flash it correctly, and you know how to properly overclock a card, you end up with greater performance than you could have otherwise on the stock bios.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> ^Wise man.


I've had zero issues with ANY of the BIOS'es that @skyn3t has released. But then again, I've only ever used them on EVGA cards, who knows, maybe the smaller vendors like MSI and Gigabyte really do just make cards that don't perform as well. I'm not one that can say from personal usage aside from the fact that every single Gigabyte 780Ti we TRIED to use in client builds in my store has had to be replaced with cards that were at least stable at their factory clocks.


----------



## Jodiuh

Let me get real and clear here.

Yes, I got into a nasty situation with EVGA over a 560 Ti. It took me over 3 months to finally get a full refund. I do not remember the manager that I spoke to at length for HOURS who told me it was my Corsair AX750 or my RAM timings.

Flash forward to the 780 ACX and it artifacts in Tomb Raider. The technician I spoke with told me that it was normal. Someone in this forum suggested I replace the TIM. When I removed the HSF, you could see that the TIM was too lite and did not cover the die. I replaced it and boom goes the dynamite. I finished TR with zero crashes. But I was still concerned that perhaps this may have affected the GPU.

My 780 RMA from EVGA was handled by Jacob, then Chris. I received a FULL REFUND 3 months later. I was emailed every step of the way. Both of them were incredibly fast and polite. I simply cannot emphasize how AWESOME an experience it was!

I hate to admit this, but I was a bit of a sissy man just a short while back about the ACX. I face my buddy has one and has no issues with it. In reality, it was not so bad. I was simply hyper focusing on the issue instead of the big picture.

Both of my EVGA and Asus cards had zero coil whine. The Asus was flashed to Sky and back with no issues other than an inability for the official Asus BIOS utility to recognize the card.

The MSI whines. It makes me think something is less than ideal for this to happen to so many MSIs. Then we have the different BIOS clock speed snafus. Finally toss in the "void if removed sticker" on one of the four screws needed for the removal of the IHS.

The TF4 is fantastic. But that is its only saving grace. How much is an aftermarket cooler? Some of you do water anyway.

Thankfully I cannot hear the whine when gaming. Also, thanks to someone on here, it is stable @ 1210 again.

Am I happy? Not really. I feel like I dissed EVGA and also feel horrible knowing someone listened to my FAKENESS instead of the INTELLIGENCE from those much much wiser: sky & occam

I hope this clears some things up and am VERY sorry for the damage I have done in the past. I ASSURE you that I have read the OCN TOS and will NEVER be overtly negative towards anyone or any company.

Also, I am typing this on my phone right now because my computer just put itself into S3. I do not have it set on a timer to do this.

I do not use AV, have a non legit OS running, and made more than a few enemies @ shacknews and hardforum today. To the point that I received messages suggesting I off myself, haha! Hardforum decided to go hostile on me for posting deals i
on the new HTC M7 (free on April 1st w/ a 2 year contract and tbe $100 MIR for the new M8 deals. I called them out and was banned due to being unhappy with the forum, lol.









I will never frequent those sites again. OCN is my new home. My REAL home. Hence the new avatar.

I have been having issues with this board (The Hero), but what are the chances someone got into my network and put my PC into S3 as a statement? Again, I was just using the PC and it went to sleep. It came back and is on now. Passwords for certain sites have already been changed.

I am obviously paranoid at the moment, but in a good way. The plug has been pulled and will not be plugged back in until I hose down the machine and ensure it is 100% legal.

Further, I am going to be selling my PC as I have recently lost interest in gaming. It is less fun than kicking the soccer ball around in my complex, helping a noobie out through PMs with OC'n on the Ti, and especially less fun than giving my mother $ so she can afford new glasses. Basically, I get more enjoyment out of helping folks than playing games. I honestly feel guilty gaming when I could be doing more thoughts and impressions on the HTC One M8 so that at least one of u can read something and think...hmmm...that is actually a deal breaker for me...or yes, I NEED that feature.

So that is where I am headed as well as community college to take a Cisco course and socialize with people smarter than me.

This is sooooo OT, but I wanted you guys to know where I'm at and what I can do for OCN, ie PT focus on looking for people with problems and helping them as nicely and cooly as possible.

I hope this clears the air for some of you.

PEACE AND HAPPY THOUGHTS!

EDIT: Correct grammar is challenging on a phone.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> ^Wise man.


You can usually achieve better results by applying minor tweaks to the stock BIOS, and even then in *most* cases BIOS editing won't get you anything that you couldn't achieve with Precision-X.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Why not? If you flash it correctly, and you know how to properly overclock a card, you end up with greater performance than you could have otherwise on the stock bios.


That is not in any way guaranteed. I found I got more out of my EVGA 780Ti with a bit of undervolting than I did with the BIOSes on the first page.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I've had zero issues with ANY of the BIOS'es that @skyn3t has released. But then again, I've only ever used them on EVGA cards, who knows, maybe the smaller vendors like MSI and Gigabyte really do just make cards that don't perform as well. I'm not one that can say from personal usage aside from the fact that every single Gigabyte 780Ti we TRIED to use in client builds in my store has had to be replaced with cards that were at least stable at their factory clocks.


What tools and method did you use to test stability? There can be subtle differences between cards and BIOS-es. One obvious example is memory timings. Some cards might come with tighter RAM and MCH timings initialized by the BIOS, which will make them a little faster at stock clocks but will make them destabilize very quickly if you start overclocking them. Also, not everything is initialized by the BIOS - some low-level strapping is done using resistors (potential dividers), which means that a different BIOS with different assumptions may not be stable even if all the clocks are the same.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Let me get real and clear here.
> 
> Yes, I got into a nasty situation with EVGA over a 560 Ti. It took me over 3 months to finally get a full refund. I do not remember the manager that I spoke to at length for HOURS who told me it was my Corsair AX750 or my RAM timings.


This is where tools like OCCT are really useful, along with some others that test things even more strenuously.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Flash forward to the 780 ACX and it artifacts in Tomb Raider. The technician I spoke with told me that it was normal. Someone in this forum suggested I replace the TIM. When I removed the HSF, you could see that the TIM was too lite and did not cover the die. I replaced it and boom goes the dynamite. I finished TR with zero crashes. But I was still concerned that perhaps this may have affected the GPU.


It may or may not have shortened the ASIC life. Depending on the length of the warranty the manufacturer offers, that may or may not be a big deal.
The nice thing about EVGA is that they don't put warranty seals on the HSF screws, so removing the HSF doesn't automatically void your warranty. Personally, I always replace the TIM with AS5, just to make sure it was applied properly. Having said that, I never noticed a statistically significant difference in temperatures from it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> My 780 RMA from EVGA was handled by Jacob, then Chris. I received a FULL REFUND 3 months later. I was emailed every step of the way. Both of them were incredibly fast and polite. I simply cannot emphasize how AWESOME an experience it was!


Refund vs. replacement? Really?

I hate to admit this, but I was a bit of a sissy man just a short while back about the ACX. I face my buddy has one and has no issues with it. In reality, it was not so bad. I was simply hyper focusing on the issue instead of the big picture.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Both of my EVGA and Asus cards had zero coil whine. The Asus was flashed to Sky and back with no issues other than an inability for the official Asus BIOS utility to recognize the card.


This can be fixed. There are 10 bytes worth of data used for card identification:
Manufacturer ID, usually in at least 2 places
Device ID, hard-strapped with potential dividers, and potentially also soft-strapped on top in the BIOS
Subsystem ID (4 bytes)

If you run nvflash -a, you'll see a string of 8 bytes identifying the card. The first 4 are usually the same on the same model of card, regardless of the manufacturer. The other 4 are usually different. The chances are the Asus utility looks at those other 4 bytes of ID. There is no reason why you couldn't edit the BIOS to adjust these so the Asus utility recognizes it (albeit if you made any other changes to the BIOS, some of the assumptions the utility makes, if any, may no longer be correct).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> The MSI whines. It makes me think something is less than ideal for this to happen to so many MSIs. Then we have the different BIOS clock speed snafus. Finally toss in the "void if removed sticker" on one of the four screws needed for the removal of the IHS.


This is, indeed, one of the reason why it'll be a long time before I consider using anything but EVGA cards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I hope this clears some things up and am VERY sorry for the damage I have done in the past. I ASSURE you that I have read the OCN TOS and will NEVER be overtly negative towards anyone or any company.


On the flipside of that, it is important to share customer service experiences, and do so objectively. Unfortunately, too many people don't do their research on companies' customer service reports until they have a problem themselves, by which point it is too late.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> So that is where I am headed as well as community college to take a Cisco course and socialize with people smarter than me.


As somebody once told me: "If you're the smartest guy in the room - you're in the wrong room."


----------



## Jodiuh

You lost me about 74.5% of the way through up until about 84.7%, but I got the jist of you jive pal.









tl;dr: bad cop gotta cop eventually!

1. EVGA only
2. Modded BIOS ain't the 2nd coming
3. DO NOT BE COMPETITIVE WHEN YOU GAME
4. HELP OTHERS AND ASK WHAT THEY NEED WHEN YOU GAME
5. BE STRONG AND LIFT UP OTHERS SO THEY CAN DO THE SAME FOR THOSE OF US THAT HAVE BEEN HURT

THAT is how you game! GAME LIKE THAT FROM NOW ON! FROM NOW ON, THAT IS HOW YOU GAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Good luck OCN GAMERS! WEAR THE TAG PROUDLY KNOWING THAT YOU ARE THE BEST OF THE BEST! For me, I need to cut games out so I can give RL a shot. You can only beat Super Mario Brothers 300 times, right?

Cheers,

Jod









PS. I'll be keeping the HTC One M8 and at least be active in that area on OCN.


----------



## robirobi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Why not? If you flash it correctly, and you know how to properly overclock a card, you end up with greater performance than you could have otherwise on the stock bios.


I don't want to buy the slowest GTX 780 Ti on the planet but I want a stable system as well which chops through huge chunks of kernels.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Here's the reason NOT to by ASUS Direct CUII GTX780ti's

10 Minutes of Heaven Benchmark, check out the VRM temps (At the hottest point):
Date , GPU Core Clock [MHz] , GPU Memory Clock [MHz] , GPU Temperature [°C] , VRM Temperature [°C] ,
2014-04-05 22:23:47 , 1084.5 , 1749.6 , 73.0 , 99 ,
2014-04-05 22:23:48 , 1084.5 , 1749.6 , 73.0 , 99 ,
2014-04-05 22:23:49 , 1084.5 , 1749.6 , 72.0 , 99 ,
2014-04-05 22:23:50 , 1071.0 , 1749.6 , 72.0 , 100 ,
2014-04-05 22:23:51 , 1084.5 , 1749.6 , 73.0 , 99 ,
2014-04-05 22:23:52 , 1071.0 , 1749.6 , 72.0 , 100 ,
2014-04-05 22:23:53 , 1084.5 , 1749.6 , 73.0 , 100 ,
2014-04-05 22:23:54 , 1084.5 , 1749.6 , 72.0 , 100 ,
2014-04-05 22:23:55 , 1084.5 , 1749.6 , 72.0 , 99 ,
2014-04-05 22:23:56 , 1084.5 , 1749.6 , 72.0 , 99 ,
2014-04-05 22:23:57 , 1084.5 , 1749.6 , 72.0 , 99 ,
2014-04-05 22:23:58 , 1084.5 , 1749.6 , 72.0 , 100 ,
2014-04-05 22:23:59 , 1084.5 , 1749.6 , 73.0 , 100 ,
2014-04-05 22:24:00 , 1084.5 , 1749.6 , 73.0 , 100 ,
2014-04-05 22:24:01 , 1084.5 , 1749.6 , 72.0 , 99 ,
2014-04-05 22:24:02 , 1084.5 , 1749.6 , 72.0 , 100 ,

Then it was a steady 100c till I quit Heaven..

I've never seen temps like this on the VRM's, and its not just my card, reviewers have been point it out too..

Kinda concerned I'm gonna cook the VRM's here, I remember ASUS being much better than this (Had 2 ASUS GTX670's)

Guru3d's review pointed out a 6c GPU temp difference between the senors 70c reading and the 76c thermal image.
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/asus_directcu_geforce_gtx_780_ti_oc_review,9.html

The one thing I have noticed is that the card only starts to sing when the VRM's get really hot.
When I first start Heaven there is no noise from the card, after 10 minutes and the VRM's are hitting 100c you start to hear a buzz/whine, then when you quit heaven at the exit screen you'll get a whine.
If you quit before they get hot you don't get it.


----------



## edgain

My asus dcuII has no buzz no whine runs perfect but the vrm issue is there. Well it might not be an issue but it sure is too hot for my taste. When gaming bf4 card will be at 65 degrees and vrm at 95. If I do benches they get to 100 like schoolofmonkey's card. How much would a side fan on the case lower the temps? Not planning on watercooling if anyone is going to suggest that.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

I've lodged a ticket with ASUS, I'm interested in what they have to say about the temps.

With the buzz/whine noise I really have to have my head near the card to hear it over everything else, but I could bet in a silent room with a silent PC you'd hear it.
When I had side off my case the VRM's hit 102c, with it on they never go over 100c.
I have a 200mm fan blowing directly on the card, so I guess that's helping.

Oh and I'm directly under a split system air con set at 23c..


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I've lodged a ticket with ASUS, I'm interested in what they have to say about the temps.
> 
> With the buzz/whine noise I really have to have my head near the card to hear it over everything else, but I could bet in a silent room with a silent PC you'd hear it.
> When I had side off my case the VRM's hit 102c, with it on they never go over 100c.
> I have a 200mm fan blowing directly on the card, so I guess that's helping.
> 
> Oh and I'm directly under a split system air con set at 23c..


Good luck getting Asus to do anything about it, their CS has gone to poop over the years, I've never seen a company fight so hard to KEEP from honoring their warranty on a product as them.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Good luck getting Asus to do anything about it, their CS has gone to poop over the years, I've never seen a company fight so hard to KEEP from honoring their warranty on a product as them.


My experience exactly. Until you start sending them letters via a lawyer and/or government consumer protection agencies they will just stall and ignore you.

Interestingly enough, I only ever had two graphics cards fail, an ATI 4870X2 in 2009 and a Titan the other day. Both Asus. Serves me right for not having learned the lesson the first time around.

I used to swear by Asus products. Now I wouldn't touch them with a barge pole.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

I've gone straight to ASUS Australia, so being the weekend I doubt I'll hear from anyone yet.
We have different and more harder consumer laws, Don't care if ASUS don't answer the store I bought it from has to honor the warranty and or offer a refund withing 30 days of purchasing the product.
And the guy I bought it from already suffer a huge fine for not abiding by Australia consumer law.

Problem is will my next GTX780ti face similar issues, I've had 3 Gigabytes and 1 Asus with some kind of issue.
Trying to source a EVGA here is hard, the store only sells Gigabyte, ASUS and MSI.

I went with the ASUS because they are all I've owned in the past with no problem.

I cable tied a Noctua fan to the card blowing from front of the pc to the back of the card.
Lowered temps to about 95c in heaven, but the longer you stress the card the loud the buzzing gets, card is silent in the first 5 minutes.
Seriously I fell asleep while running a benchmark only to wake up to find the card buzzing.

Am going to try it in another machine with a different power supply today, won't stop the temps but at least I can knock out the "its the power supply" come back everyone gets.


----------



## edgain

The interesting thing would be to know if the hot temperatures on the vrm area are rated to run like that. I have heard on other forums that some vrm's can run safely up to 120 degrees providing that the materials used for their assembly are of high quality. If this wasnt the case could we say that asus dcuII cooling solution is flawed or not efficient? I mean Im ok if the vrm runs at 100C and the card isnt damaged but what about if in one month the card melts while playing bf4 for example because of the vrm. I will also try to contact asus here in Spain and see what they have to say. Im at stock factory overclock right now with 954mhz core and boost of 1020mhz. I would like to know if anyone here has overclocked the asus dcuII even further and what temps they are getting on the vrm. If anyone can assist thanks.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edgain*
> 
> The interesting thing would be to know if the hot temperatures on the vrm area are rated to run like that. I have heard on other forums that some vrm's can run safely up to 120 degrees providing that the materials used for their assembly are of high quality. If this wasnt the case could we say that asus dcuII cooling solution is flawed or not efficient? I mean Im ok if the vrm runs at 100C.


I agree with you, if Asus turns around and say its the safe operating temp for the VRM's they use, I can deal with it.
The stupid warranty sicker on the heatsink screws really annoyed me, means I can't do any extra cooling like adding a thermal pad under the back plate or replacing the thermal pad under the vrm heatsink, heck water cooling the thing without voiding warranty.

I'll see if I can get the buzzing sound on video because its happening ALL THE TIME now in games vsync or not.

Here is what I caught, yes the case fans do drown out the noise a bit, but you can hear the buzzing (Done all the eliminations 100% Fan etc)




During the test I've noticed that as soon as the VRM go over 80c the buzzing noise starts, at 90c there is what I'd consider a slight buzz, GPU fan drowns it out unless your head is next to the card. Anything under its quiet.


----------



## Jodiuh

Had a nice chat with James @ EVGA support today.

-BIOS mod is covered provided you return to factory BIOS

Took 1 minute and 20 seconds to reach him. He knew his stuff too.

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Had a nice chat with James @ EVGA support today.
> 
> *-BIOS mod is covered provided you return to factory BIOS*
> 
> Took 1 minute and 20 seconds to reach him. He knew his stuff too.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


Yap! I keep saying that over and over but _some_ people don't heed! Now its two of us saying!


----------



## VSG

If you have a dual BIOS card, only 1 BIOS being stock is enough too! I found out personally when I had to RMA one of my KPEs. I will never buy anything other than EVGA for Nvidia cards given their excellent customer support (as long as they sell voltage unlocked Classifieds that is!).


----------



## doctakedooty

With volt mod of 150 ohm solid resistor it adds .177 to what ever voltage you add in precision x this was at 1.21 v set in precsion x and under load it adds about .4 v which gives 1.34 but at idle its at 1.299 v I usually run my cards around 1.26 so under load 1.3v


----------



## OccamRazor

As some of you sent me vbios to mod, here they are!







; later the OP will reflect the added bios!
Quote:


> *PNY 780Ti (Two fans version)*
> 
> PNY780TiTwoFans.zip 132k .zip file
> 
> Version 80.80.34.00.2A
> Boost disable like always
> Core clock : 928Mhz
> Voltage unlocked 1.212v
> Default power target with 100% slide 300W to 200% 600W
> 
> *MSI 780Ti Gaming*
> 
> MSI780TIgaming.zip 65k .zip file
> 
> Boost disable like always
> Core clock : 1045 Mhz
> Voltage unlocked 1.212v
> Default power target with 100% slide 300W to 200% 600W
> 
> *ASUS MATRIX PLATINUM*
> 
> ASUSMatrixplatinum.zip 133k .zip file
> 
> Boost disable like always
> Core clock : 1071 Mhz
> Voltage unlocked 1.212v
> Default power target with 100% slide 300W to 200% 600W
> 
> Best Skyn3t & Occamrazor


All of you take care!









Ed

(Team skyn3t)

PS: All of you that know my Brother, send him a PM with some good words of encouragement, he is having A LOT of work (which is good but its really tiresome) and he has no time to drop by OCN, he feels bad about it but he has a very busy life indeed! Thanks!


----------



## OccamRazor

*HEADS UP FOR MONDAY* Release Date Mon Apr 07, 2014

*NVIDIA DRIVERS Version 337.50 BETA*:

_"Introduces key *DirectX optimizations* which result in reduced game-loading times and significant performance increases across a wide variety of games. Results will vary depending on your GPU and system configuration."_

GeForce GTX 700 Series (Single GPU):
Up to 64% in Total War: Rome II
Up to 25% in The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
Up to 23% in Sleeping Dogs
Up to 21% in Star Swarm
Up to 15% in Batman: Arkham Origins
Up to 10% in Metro: Last Light
Up to 8% in Hitman Absolution
Up to 7% in Sniper Elite V2
Up to 6% in Tomb Raider
Up to 6% in F1 2013

GeForce GTX 700 Series (SLI):
Up to 71% in Total War: Rome II
Up to 53% in Sniper Elite V2
Up to 45% in Aliens vs. Predator
Up to 31% in Sleeping Dogs
Up to 20% in CoD: Black Ops 2
Up to 10% in Hitman Absolution
Up to 9% in F1 2013
Up to 7% in Far Cry 3
Up to 6% in Metro: Last Light
Up to 6% in Batman: Arkham Origins

SLI Technology:
Total War: Rome II - added profile
War Thunder - added profile
Watch Dogs - updated profile
Diablo III - updated profile

3D Vision Profiles
Path of Exile - rated "Good"
KickBeat - rating now "Excellent"
3D Compatibility Mode Profiles
Assassin's Creed Liberation - previously "Not Recommended", now rated as "Excellent"
Sniper Elite: Nazi Zombie Army - previously "Good", now rated as "Excellent"
Sniper Elite: Nazi Zombie Army 2 - previously "Good", now rated as "Excellent
Strike Suit Zero - previously "Not Recommended", now rated as "Good"
Watchdogs - rated as "Good"

Will this still be the R334 branch or the mysterious: _"NVIDIAs TBA DX11 Driver will be better than Mantle"_ OR Is this another "bla bla bla" claims by nvidia? minimum fps increases? *You decide!*









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## KenjiS

I'm hoping on the Rome Total War 2 improvement..

Does this mean it now supports SLI?!??! Because that game didnt and was a BIG reason i was NOT considering an SLI setup of 770s...

Sorry to be slightly OT but since that driver was brought up in here i figured its a good spot to talk about it


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Had a nice chat with James @ EVGA support today.
> 
> *-BIOS mod is covered provided you return to factory BIOS*
> 
> Took 1 minute and 20 seconds to reach him. He knew his stuff too.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Yap! I keep saying that over and over but _some_ people don't heed! Now its two of us saying!
Click to expand...

While I do agree w/ Gordan that a BIOS flash is not worthwhile as the increase in performance is none for me across an Asus 780 and the MSI 780 Ti, this IS overclock.net and risking hardware failure for a 1% increase in FPS is reasonable.









To each his own. Me...I'm a fiddler. But that said, I have a card that seems OK on the stock BIOS right now. I did play a bit of BF4 and everything seemed gravy. If it turns out that the Sky BIOS messes w/ MSI, but stock is fine, I will most DEFINITELY keep it because my ears cannot hear the coil whine, but the fans and cooler on the TF4 ARE top notch.

As much as I do APPRECIATE EVGA, I simply cannot get past the ACX fan. Hopefully they will work on that in future cards.

Finally, OccamRazor: YOU ARE POSITIVE PERSON AND I LIKE THIS. I do not see anything wrong here. If anything I place the blame on MSI who takes the weekends off...cause gamers don't game on the weekend, right?









EVERYTHING IS AWESOME!!!!!!

OT: I finally got rid of that BenQ XL2420TE and am happy to be back on an old S-IPS. More here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1339384/lightboost-g-sync-turbo240-120hz-strobe-backlight-lcds-no-motion-blur/2850_30#post_22065783


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Had a nice chat with James @ EVGA support today.
> 
> -BIOS mod is covered provided you return to factory BIOS


Does that mean that if you flash to a different BIOS, something unrelated goes wrong (e.g. a VRM blows up) and the card is fried and you can't flash the BIOS back via usual means, the card's warranty is void?


----------



## Jodiuh

Talked to tech support and most likely would support.

I will add that the person I spoke w/ was super cool and again, I feel awful for owning an MSI, but my ears are my ears!

Also, I am leaving OCN.

TAKE CARE EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silent Scone

Yep flashing is covered as long as the card is returned on stock BIOS. Considering the reference Ti is volt locked on the PCB it's hardly going to be due to neglectful voltage control anyway, lets face it


----------



## Lonestar166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Talked to tech support and most likely would support.
> 
> I will add that the person I spoke w/ was super cool and again, I feel awful for owning an MSI, but my ears are my ears!
> 
> Also, I am leaving OCN.
> 
> TAKE CARE EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I guess I am lucky then. I am currently running two MSI GTX 780 Ti Gaming cards, and have zero issues. These cards are bloody awesome.


----------



## Jodiuh

On sky BIOS? I just froze in bf4 a bit back. Reset to bone stock. Haswell has been a nightmare for me and I'm unhappy with it. 70C load with OCCT @ stock everything.

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> On sky BIOS? I just froze in bf4 a bit back. Reset to bone stock. Haswell has been a nightmare for me and I'm unhappy with it. 70C load with OCCT @ stock everything.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


Why are you running OCCT? And are you using it on your card? Isn't it based on Furmark?


----------



## Jodiuh

Cause Gordan recommended it.

Also, I did test S3 w/ it running and it resumed ok. Seems ok. Why should I not run this?

Ok, I just hit the on button. Just went to 3d and a big spiral furmark thing came up. Yeah, I am not a fan of that. LOL!









K...running @ like 634Mhz, lol. Yeah, I don't know why I bother w/ benchmarks...haha. What's up Gordan? Am I doing something wrong.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Cause Gordan recommended it.
> 
> Also, I did test S3 w/ it running and it resumed ok. Seems ok. Why should I not run this?
> 
> Ok, I just hit the on button. Just went to 3d and a big spiral furmark thing came up. Yeah, I am not a fan of that. LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K...running @ like 634Mhz, lol. Yeah, I don't know why I bother w/ benchmarks...haha. What's up Gordan? Am I doing something wrong.


Furmark is really not to be used with the GK110 chips, it has caused issues with them. And it's not really a good test for GPU's in general. If you read this thread, you will see that Gordon is the only one who has, everyone else will tell you not too!!


----------



## error-id10t

Furmark etc hasn't (read: shouldn't have) been used since the 580 days.. not sure why it keeps getting updated.


----------



## Jodiuh

Wow...I slept for the 1st time in 3 days last night...

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Jodiuh

Thanks jimhans. I'll be putting a fresh coat of Windows 7 on there to see if everything is going to be ok.

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Furmark etc hasn't (read: shouldn't have) been used since the 580 days.. not sure why it keeps getting updated.


Its a quick stability test, some will argue that if its OCCT/furmark stable will be stable in anything, well its not quite like that, even if its furmark stable and will crash in some games, back when Far cry 3 as released there was lot so of folks here stating it, but it may work for you by not for me as all cards have different behavior due to various factors, you may settle for a low clock, low voltage, low heat stable for all games but you will see that different games have different loads and you can have also different OC's so you would be missing a lot of fps goodness because you settled for a low every game OC! My stability tests are the games i play themselves! I want to play that particular game, so, i test my OC in that game until is stable! If im playing BF4 why would i care if the clocks are not stable for Crysis 3?








IMO, you have to OC your card differently for every game you play, create a profile and have fun, like i do to get *as close as i can* to 120 fps! its always a challenge!









But most important of all is to *HAVE FUN!!!*









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Wow...I slept for the 1st time in 3 days last night...
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


That's good! But now do me a favor and take that idea out of your head: *DONT GO AWAY FROM OCN!!!!*
I dont want *ANYONE* to leave here! Everyone is needed! Sometimes in a good mood or sometimes in a bad mood, nobody is perfect and nobody knows *EVERYTHING*
That why we have to stick together and learn from one another!
We CAN make OCN even a better place! *ALL OF US TOGETHER!!!!*

Am i right guys????


----------



## Jodiuh

I AM WORKING HARD TO CLEAN UP ALL MY POSTS, BUT TAPATALK REALLY PUT ME IN A BAD PLACE.

I COULD NOT ACCESS OCN THROUGH MY PHONE BECAUSE THE SECURITY SOFTWARE I INSTALLED, K9 WOULD NOT ALLOW ANY BROWSER TO WORK AND I COULDN'T RESET MY PHONE.

YOU ARE RIGHT MY BROTHER. I WON'T LEAVE, OK?

PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF YOU FIND A POST OF MINE THAT IS NOT IN LINE W/ THE OCN WAY.

I HAD TO FINALLY PART WAYS W/ ABOUT 5 FRIENDS IN BF4 THAT WORKED VERY WELL AS A SQUAD BECAUSE THEY WOULD SWEAR AND THIS WOULD CAUSE ME TO SLIP AND IT MIGHT BE RECORDED AND REFLECT BADLY ON THE OCN TAG AS A WHOLE. THIS WORRIED ME, BUT IT LOOKS LIKE EVERYTHING IS UNDER CONTROL.

PEACE!!!!





































**********************************************************************

I am hoping to WIPE WINDOWS 8 TODAY AND GO BACK TO WINDOWS 7. I don't care if I get 50% more performance, I don't like it. Maybe when the new CEO fixes it and charges me $50, I will be OK with it. Till then, it is Windows 7 ONLY AND IF GAME NO RUN WELL, JOD NO PLAY/SUPPORT.

Why? FOOBAR corrupted. That NEVER happens, lol!!!


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Why are you running OCCT? And are you using it on your card? Isn't it based on Furmark?


Do you have any evidence that OCCT is based on Furmark? OCCT source code is not available so it is impossible to tell.


----------



## moper

Has anyone had any luck with the skyn3t vBIOS for the MSI 780 Ti Gaming? Just tried it and no joy ... my computer disabled the card. I had to re-flash it with the skyn3t vBIOS for the reference MSI 780 Ti. The skyn3t vBIOS for the reference MSI seems to work great on my MSI Gaming, though.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Furmark is really not to be used with the GK110 chips, it has caused issues with them. And it's not really a good test for GPU's in general. If you read this thread, you will see that Gordon is the only one who has, everyone else will tell you not too!!


OK, let me throw the ball in your court properly - what stress testing tool that produces a heavy load and supports proper error checking in the calculations performed do you recommend?

I use OCCT and CudaMiner because they include error checking and generate some of the heaviest loads available. Just because the game doesn't crash with your settings doesn't mean the card is stable with those settings. There can be thousands of errors per minute generated in a game and you might not even notice - they could be manifesting trivial in things like colours of a few pixels being slightly out for a single frame.

I prefer to make sure my setup is reliably stable under the most strenuous conditions that can be repeatably generated. If the system can handle that load for several days without a break, then it can be reasonably trusted to be reliable for other loads. Perhaps your definition of stable is a lot looser than mine.


----------



## SDhydro

Play some games like bf4, tomb raider, crysis and far cry 3 to test for stability. Use those programs like furmark or occt if you want to kill your hardware. They put such a load on the card that u will never see in real use situations. Plus when bf4 still crashes after your occt test you will still have to lower clocks lol.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Play some games like bf4, tomb raider, crysis and far cry 3 to test for stability. Use those programs like furmark or occt if you want to kill your hardware. They put such a load on the card that u will never see in real use situations. Plus when bf4 still crashes after your occt test you will still have to lower clocks lol.


So what you propose is no repeatable or measurable stability test at all. Taking that view to it's obvious conclusion, you might as well just test whether the card will idle without crashing the machine. I'm not saying that something that is stable for 24 hours in OCCT and CudaMiner is necessarily stable under all conditions. There are parts of the card that those tests don't stress at all. But since those are the only tests I'm aware of that return any conclusive stability information, it is at the very least a good starting point.

Hardware is designed to last for years. If software is capable of generating enough load to damage the hardware in hours or days, then the hardware was faulty to begin with.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> So what you propose is no repeatable or measurable stability test at all. Taking that view to it's obvious conclusion, you might as well just test whether the card will idle without crashing the machine. I'm not saying that something that is stable for 24 hours in OCCT and CudaMiner is necessarily stable under all conditions. There are parts of the card that those tests don't stress at all. But since those are the only tests I'm aware of that return any conclusive stability information, it is at the very least a good starting point.
> 
> Hardware is designed to last for years. If software is capable of generating enough load to damage the hardware in hours or days, then the hardware was faulty to begin with.


Well, since I use my computers to game, run benchmarks, edit photos and videos, and do small CAD renderings, I use those same games, benching, editing, and rendering programs to test for MY systems stability, pretty common sense really, because those are what I need them to be stable with.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Well, since I use my computers to game, run benchmarks, edit photos and videos, and do small CAD renderings, I use those same games, benching, editing, and rendering programs to test for MY systems stability, pretty common sense really, because those are what I need them to be stable with.


Except you only have a way of detecting errors that are so big and regular that they result in an outright crash or extreme artifacting. Surely, establishing a base line on running error free at least on tests that do error checking is common sense. It is better to have verifiable evidence that you can run error free on some workloads than having no verifiable evidence of running error free on any workload.


----------



## pharcycle

I'm with Gordan on this one, the fact that furmark / Kombustor etc is very intensive test is precisely why you would want to use this in a range of tests to determine GPU stability - in the same way you would use Prime 95 to validate a successful CPU overclock. While 95% of the time your system won't be loaded anywhere near these levels, it's for the rare times your CPU and/or GPU are very heavily loaded (ray tracing comes to mind for example) that you really want it to be stable.

But it depends what you're after, if you're happy to accept the odd crash then you don't need to test exhaustively, if you're using your machine to earn a living then I would want to ensure absolute stability so I would test with everything you could.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharcycle*
> 
> I'm with Gordan on this one, the fact that furmark / Kombustor etc is very intensive test is precisely why you would want to use this in a range of tests to determine GPU stability - in the same way you would use Prime 95 to validate a successful CPU overclock. While 95% of the time your system won't be loaded anywhere near these levels, it's for the rare times your CPU and/or GPU are very heavily loaded (ray tracing comes to mind for example) that you really want it to be stable.
> 
> But it depends what you're after, if you're happy to accept the odd crash then you don't need to test exhaustively, if you're using your machine to earn a living then I would want to ensure absolute stability so I would test with everything you could.


The problem is that Furmark only tests GPU really, not GPU memory, and it doesn't use GPU memory like a game would. So all you test with Furmark is the GPU clock and maximum power draw...not GPU memory. It's good if you want to test GPU coolers, otherwise, I have to question it's usefulness, since that spinning furry donut rendering has been around for 10 years..with ATiTool before OCCT/Furmark.

It's unfortunate we don't really have a good modern GPU testing tool.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> The problem is that Furmark only tests GPU really, not GPU memory, and it doesn't use GPU memory like a game would. So all you test with Furmark is the GPU clock and maximum power draw...not GPU memory. It's good if you want to test GPU coolers, otherwise, I have to question it's usefulness, since that spinning furry donut rendering has been around for 10 years..with ATiTool before OCCT/Furmark.
> 
> It's unfortunate we don't really have a good modern GPU testing tool.


Try this: http://www.catzilla.com/ its interesting!


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> The problem is that Furmark only tests GPU really, not GPU memory, and it doesn't use GPU memory like a game would. So all you test with Furmark is the GPU clock and maximum power draw...not GPU memory. It's good if you want to test GPU coolers, otherwise, I have to question it's usefulness, since that spinning furry donut rendering has been around for 10 years..with ATiTool before OCCT/Furmark.
> 
> It's unfortunate we don't really have a good modern GPU testing tool.


There are at least two good GPU testers that test both GPU and VRAM.

OCCT let's you select a 2GB test data size which is enough for a decent amount of VRAM I/O workout.

CudaMiner requires a lot of memory I/O to the point where it has an option to use texture memory features for caching.

The fact is that for proper stability testing you need to test both the processing unit and RAM I/O both separately and combined to ensure stability.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Try this: http://www.catzilla.com/ its interesting!


I have been using CatZilla since it came out. My wife noticed the storyline in the bench before I did.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> The fact is that for proper stability testing you need to test both the processing unit and RAM I/O both separately and combined to ensure stability.


Of course. And no single app does this truly effectively.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> There are at least two good GPU testers that test both GPU and VRAM.
> 
> OCCT let's you select a 2GB test data size which is enough for a decent amount of VRAM I/O workout.
> 
> CudaMiner requires a lot of memory I/O to the point where it has an option to use texture memory features for caching.
> 
> *The fact is that for proper stability testing you need to test both the processing unit and RAM I/O both separately and combined to ensure stability*.


In your opinion.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> In your opinion.


In my experience.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> In my experience.


But, using your train of thought then, that means my wife's 2014 Focus ST isn't a stable car because I didn't do an off-road test of it pulling our 5000lb travel trailer, even though that's not what we bought it for.......

Testing something outside of the reason it's going to be used is not beneficial, and has zero use except as a conversation piece. Because even if one of my gaming OC profiles wasn't "stable" in some synthetic "torture" test, isn't going to make me change the OC profile for the game/s that it IS stable for.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> But, using your train of thought then, that means my wife's 2014 Focus ST isn't a stable car because I didn't do an off-road test of it pulling our 5000lb travel trailer, even though that's not what we bought it for.......


Is there an equivalent of Goodwin's law for when somebody uses a car analogy? There ought to be...


----------



## pharcycle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> But, using your train of thought then, that means my wife's 2014 Focus ST isn't a stable car because I didn't do an off-road test of it pulling our 5000lb travel trailer, even though that's not what we bought it for.......
> 
> Testing something outside of the reason it's going to be used is not beneficial, and has zero use except as a conversation piece. Because even if one of my gaming OC profiles wasn't "stable" in some synthetic "torture" test, isn't going to make me change the OC profile for the game/s that it IS stable for.


I disagree- using your example, cars are more rigorously tested in development now than ever before which is why modern cars on the whole are the most reliable in history!

You're both right though so I'm not sure why you're arguing about it. To ensure the most reliability you should stress test your hardware as much as possible otherwise you don't know what will happen that 1 time in 100. But if 100% reliability isn't what you're going for, you're happy with your overclock and it doesn't give you problem in the applications that you use then clearly it's fine for you and no one can tell you that you should or should't run it like that. It's your call.

On a side note I've been following this thread for a while and there seems to be a lot of hate towards Gordan which I think is somewhat unwarranted!


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharcycle*
> 
> I disagree- using your example, cars are more rigorously tested in development now than ever before which is why modern cars on the whole are the most reliable in history!
> 
> You're both right though so I'm not sure why you're arguing about it. To ensure the most reliability you should stress test your hardware as much as possible otherwise you don't know what will happen that 1 time in 100. *But if 100% reliability isn't what you're going for*, you're happy with your overclock and it doesn't give you problem in the applications that you use then clearly it's fine for you and no one can tell you that you should or should't run it like that. It's your call.
> 
> On a side note I've been following this thread for a while and there seems to be a lot of hate towards Gordan which I think is somewhat unwarranted!


That's just it, MY systems are 100% stable for MY usages using MY testing. If someone else has different usages, their testing SHOULD be different from mine.

And, on your side note, I have zero hate for Gordon, but I do feel he needs to get off his high horse, just because it's what he says doesn't mean it's gospel. When he first posted in here, he was about as out of line and offensive in his comments as I have seen in these forums, but, he was man enough to apologize for that. It doesn't mean he's not forgiven, but it's gonna be hard to forget.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharcycle*
> 
> I disagree- using your example, cars are more rigorously tested in development now than ever before which is why modern cars on the whole are the most reliable in history!
> 
> You're both right though so I'm not sure why you're arguing about it. To ensure the most reliability you should stress test your hardware as much as possible otherwise you don't know what will happen that 1 time in 100. But if 100% reliability isn't what you're going for, you're happy with your overclock and it doesn't give you problem in the applications that you use then clearly it's fine for you and no one can tell you that you should or should't run it like that. It's your call.
> 
> On a side note I've been following this thread for a while and there seems to be a lot of hate towards Gordan which I think is somewhat unwarranted!


No, there is no HATE! There is no room for that anymore, anywhere if you think yourself as a civilized social person!
Sometimes you write things that you didn't intend to go off in a certain way and are interpreted in another way but other times you just don't think and write offensive things because you have the experience of it and are absolute about it but even so it doesnt make it right!
The truth is an elephant described by three blind man, one holds the tail and swears its a rope, the other holds the leg and is absolute sure its a tree, while the third man hods the trump and by his life he is sure its a serpent, now go and convince them they are wrong! My grandfather used to say: "if everybody would think alike nobody thinks much about anything!" We must agree to disagree! its the only way to move forward but we have to have RESPECT among ourselves! if RESPECT is lost then we have NOTHING! RESPECT is everything!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> That's just it, MY systems are 100% stable for MY usages using MY testing. If someone else has different usages, their testing SHOULD be different from mine.
> 
> And, on your side note, I have zero hate for Gordon, but I do feel he needs to get off his high horse, just because it's what he says doesn't mean it's gospel. When he first posted in here, he was about as out of line and offensive in his comments as I have seen in these forums, but, he was man enough to apologize for that. It doesn't mean he's not forgiven, but it's gonna be hard to forget.


Indeed!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## OccamRazor

*Guys! Everybody! Lets end all this quarrel once and for all!*

Lets all stick together and forget about the recent past to move forward! The forum's motto is written underneath the name:

OVERCLOCK.NET
*The Pursuit of Performance*










Who's with me?


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> *Guys! Everybody! Lets end all this quarrel once and for all!*
> 
> Lets all stick together and forget about the recent past to move forward! The forum's motto is written underneath the name:
> 
> OVERCLOCK.NET
> *The Pursuit of Performance*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's with me?










quarrel... quarrel... quarrel...


----------



## Wrathier

Hey guys,

I already burned 1 x EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Superclocked ACX 3GB during litecoin mining. Or actually it was pretty strange, my computer had an uptime of 11 days and I noticed I had a few programs to update etc so I did that, when I then restarted the computer my HERO board beebed GFX error and I started some intensive testing like new psu, new pci-e port etc etc to no avail. Then I threw in an old spare card and the computer booted up without any issues.

Should I avoid overclocking the core while mining or was I simply unlucky?

- I can tell that from day 1 the card hard MASSIVE coil whine in 3D Mark especially in the first test Ice Storm. Also during the intro of for example Grid2, but never any whine in any games themselfs.

When mining I had my core set trough EVGA P. X. +120 and that gave me a stable hashrate of 650ish. (Can't remember excactly as I RMA'd the card 10 days ago and my new one will not arrive until tomorrow or later today with luck).

I kind of want to run with the SK3NET rom to get the most out of the card and I kind of want to mine ALL the time while I am not using the PC for gaming.

Hopefully someone can give me an advice on this.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> *Guys! Everybody! Lets end all this quarrel once and for all!*
> 
> Lets all stick together and forget about the recent past to move forward! The forum's motto is written underneath the name:
> 
> OVERCLOCK.NET
> *The Pursuit of Performance*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's with me?


Signed. I am simply agreeing that although some of us disagree, I don't want any negativity in this thread. This is a thread dedicated to tweakers and in my experience does not seem to affect the actual hardware to the point of breaking something. My MSI 780 Ti Gaming has been perfect now that I am running @ stock speeds. If EVGA is going to cover this anyway, most likely...then who cares? Just buy EVGA cards. Replace the cooler if you're sensitive to noise like myself. If you're dead set on silent PC computing and do not plan on tweaking or like me have become interested in just how low you can keep power consumption (I live in the desert and it hits 115 in the summer), don't plan on removing the cooler, do not require tech support on weekends, and are ok w/ a big dragon the box of your GPU, then the MSI is for you.

Personally, for me, it does come down to aesthetics as well. Asus is the only other GPU w/ the color red AFAIK and this is a requirement because I can see through my non-windowed case.









But for real, the Twin Frozr 4 and its propeller fans are the best GPU cooling kit for the AIR-OCNER as far as soooooothing noise is concerned. Sometimes I like to put my ear up to it and just listen...rock the meditative station for bliss on this MSI can you, yes?!

Also, dat dragon.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Who's with me?


Hey mate
You've been good with the VRM and coil whine info I have one more question for you.

What the hell is making this buzzing noise on my card?






I was playing Thief VRM's hit 100c buzzing got that loud my wife heard it across the room.
I've actually got a Noctua fan cabled tied to the back of the card blowing across the back plate to try an lower the temps.

But the buzzing, it isn't even a coil whine sound.

http://s1368.photobucket.com/user/Craig_Jaundrell/media/vrmtemp_zps9733e0f1.jpg.html


----------



## Anakin198

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Alright guys let's help us to get the owners list organized.
> I fixed 25 link and still need to update the rest.
> what i need from you owners in the list below is a valid GPU-Z link. you can PM it to me.
> 
> @Erfan.
> @sidewu
> @xskullmanx
> @tzvia
> @Anakin198
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best
> skyn3t


How did I ended up there again? I read this thread for fun. Haven't even post yet haha


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wrathier*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I already burned 1 x EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Superclocked ACX 3GB during litecoin mining. Or actually it was pretty strange, my computer had an uptime of 11 days and I noticed I had a few programs to update etc so I did that, when I then restarted the computer my HERO board beebed GFX error and I started some intensive testing like new psu, new pci-e port etc etc to no avail. Then I threw in an old spare card and the computer booted up without any issues.
> 
> Should I avoid overclocking the core while mining or was I simply unlucky?
> 
> - I can tell that from day 1 the card hard MASSIVE coil whine in 3D Mark especially in the first test Ice Storm. Also during the intro of for example Grid2, but never any whine in any games themselfs.
> 
> When mining I had my core set trough EVGA P. X. +120 and that gave me a stable hashrate of 650ish. (Can't remember excactly as I RMA'd the card 10 days ago and my new one will not arrive until tomorrow or later today with luck).
> 
> I kind of want to run with the SK3NET rom to get the most out of the card and I kind of want to mine ALL the time while I am not using the PC for gaming.
> 
> Hopefully someone can give me an advice on this.


You are not the first and wont be the last person that had a Titan/780/780Ti "killed" with mining, personally i have seen a few with a popped [R33] inductor and a burned mosfet with a [R22] inductor, some with mild OC's, low voltage 1,13V, one even at stock!
TIN (EVGA Engineer, Kingpin partner) advised that 780Ti (along with GK110 reference cards, Titan and 780) had a very week power section not long ago in a talk he had with my Brother!
Some still mine and nothing happened with their cards but some unlucky ones like you had their cards "killed"!
Personally i believe that those cards already were flawed from the beginning but there is no way to know that when you buy the card but due to the very high loads the card is subjected while mining those defects may dictate the outcome! Ask Gorden, he uses his card for mining and can give you a heads up and a few pointers!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Signed. I am simply agreeing that although some of us disagree, I don't want any negativity in this thread. This is a thread dedicated to tweakers and in my experience does not seem to affect the actual hardware to the point of breaking something. My MSI 780 Ti Gaming has been perfect now that I am running @ stock speeds. If EVGA is going to cover this anyway, most likely...then who cares? Just buy EVGA cards. Replace the cooler if you're sensitive to noise like myself. If you're dead set on silent PC computing and do not plan on tweaking or like me have become interested in just how low you can keep power consumption (I live in the desert and it hits 115 in the summer), don't plan on removing the cooler, do not require tech support on weekends, and are ok w/ a big dragon the box of your GPU, then the MSI is for you.
> 
> Personally, for me, it does come down to aesthetics as well. Asus is the only other GPU w/ the color red AFAIK and this is a requirement because I can see through my non-windowed case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But for real, the Twin Frozr 4 and its propeller fans are the best GPU cooling kit for the AIR-OCNER as far as soooooothing noise is concerned. Sometimes I like to put my ear up to it and just listen...rock the meditative station for bliss on this MSI can you, yes?!
> 
> Also, dat dragon.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I also have those temps, as for now i live 1000 miles from a desert (still across a big patch of sea) but still during summertime we have high 100F with very hot wind coming from the desert!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Hey mate
> You've been good with the VRM and coil whine info I have one more question for you.
> 
> What the hell is making this buzzing noise on my card?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was playing Thief VRM's hit 100c buzzing got that loud my wife heard it across the room.
> I've actually got a Noctua fan cabled tied to the back of the card blowing across the back plate to try an lower the temps.
> 
> But the buzzing, it isn't even a coil whine sound.
> 
> http://s1368.photobucket.com/user/Craig_Jaundrell/media/vrmtemp_zps9733e0f1.jpg.html


Something is wrong with that card mate! What is your ambient temperature? If its very high so is all the cards components, what is your card idle temp?
OR you have a defective temperature sensor
OR the cooler is not making good contact with the PCB and the VRM section is not being cooled properly

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## OccamRazor

But believing fudzilla...

_"Nvidia was concerned by the mining craze as it allowed AMD to sell more R290X and 290 cards than expected. When the cards were designed and introduced nobody was expecting such a spike in demand, as mining was always a relatively small phenomenon given AMD's overall volume. Once people figured out that they could buy a heap of Radeons that would practically pay for themselves in a matter of weeks, it all went wrong.

You'd think that AMD would be laughing all the way to the bank, but it's not that simple.

We were informed of a potential problem with these cards as our industry sources raised concerns that some of them might start dying and RMA earlier than they should, which might be bad news for AMD and its add-in-board partners.

When AMD and Nvidia design a high-end graphics card, they don't expect it to run under full load for more than a few hours a day. Even diehard gamers have to eat, sleep and work, so they can't run their cards under full load for more than six to eight hours a day. Even professional cards aren't designed to run at full load all the time.

However, miner cards were running at the highest possible load 24/7 and in some cases they were overclocked. Our educated guess and some basic mathematics are telling us that these cards might be meeting their maker much sooner than their owners expect."_

http://www.fudzilla.com/home/item/34405-scrypt-mining-gold-rush-finally-ends

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Wrathier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> But believing fudzilla...
> 
> _"Nvidia was concerned by the mining craze as it allowed AMD to sell more R290X and 290 cards than expected. When the cards were designed and introduced nobody was expecting such a spike in demand, as mining was always a relatively small phenomenon given AMD's overall volume. Once people figured out that they could buy a heap of Radeons that would practically pay for themselves in a matter of weeks, it all went wrong.
> 
> You'd think that AMD would be laughing all the way to the bank, but it's not that simple.
> 
> We were informed of a potential problem with these cards as our industry sources raised concerns that some of them might start dying and RMA earlier than they should, which might be bad news for AMD and its add-in-board partners.
> 
> When AMD and Nvidia design a high-end graphics card, they don't expect it to run under full load for more than a few hours a day. Even diehard gamers have to eat, sleep and work, so they can't run their cards under full load for more than six to eight hours a day. Even professional cards aren't designed to run at full load all the time.
> 
> However, miner cards were running at the highest possible load 24/7 and in some cases they were overclocked. Our educated guess and some basic mathematics are telling us that these cards might be meeting their maker much sooner than their owners expect."_
> 
> http://www.fudzilla.com/home/item/34405-scrypt-mining-gold-rush-finally-ends
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Yeah I got that, but still I buy a card priced like 6000 Swedish Kronor, I should be able to use it 24/7 if I so wish to be honest.

It's not my fault that they cannot make hardware lol


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wrathier*
> 
> Yeah I got that, but still I buy a card priced like 6000 Swedish Kronor, I should be able to use it 24/7 if I so wish to be honest.
> 
> It's not my fault that they cannot make hardware lol


They can, just not for your needs!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Something is wrong with that card mate! What is your ambient temperature? If its very high so is all the cards components, what is your card idle temp?
> OR you have a defective temperature sensor
> OR the cooler is not making good contact with the PCB and the VRM section is not being cooled properly


The guys over at GURU3D pointed out the same thing in their review:
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/asus_directcu_geforce_gtx_780_ti_oc_review,9.html

"At M1 the VRM area can be spotted, it runs almost 100 Degrees C, this is a fairly high temperature. Make sure you have plenty airflow inside your chassis as that will definitely help."

My ambient is 23c, cooler as the computer is right under the aircon.

What scares me the most is the electrical buzzing at high the temps.(Don't know if you heard it on the vid)
I just played through 2 hours of Thief with adaptive vsync on, VRM never went over 85c, noise was there but unless you knew what to listen for you never would of heard it.
Ruled out the fan, cranked it to 100% and nothing sounded like that.
Tried 3 different High powered power supplies (Seasonic, Corsair, Silencer MKIII), even 2 different ones at the same time to alleviate stress on the ps.
Buzz in the card was there each time at high VRM temps.

No one seems to know what the heck the buzzing is, I've heard the card whine with super high fp3, I can recreate that noise, but the buzzing is different when the VRM's heats up.

Not looking forward to fight with the store I bought it from again, already returned 2 faulty Gigabyte cards (vram artifacting), they tried to say its my machine not stable (Just ran GTX670's in SLi for ages with no problems.)


----------



## Wrathier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> They can, just not for your needs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Ed my man, I am a temp monitor freak and doing mining my GPU never exceeded 74 degress with 74% fan speed.

- Ram OC = 0 as it makes no difference what so ever, Power adjustment = 0 as it makes no difference, only the core was OC'ed. - I had a profile for mining - So do you not think, it was just a faulty EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Superclocked ACX 3GB?

If the new one also gets faulty in a matter of a few months I will try to convince them to sent me an Asus Direct CU II instead. - I never had issues with any of the Asus cards and so far I have been the proud owner of a Geforce 560 ti oc top something something direct cu II x 2, Direct CU II 680 TOP & 780 Direct CU II.

So I hope it was just a fluke with the card.

Also, next month as I cannot afford it right now, I will throw that card under a waterblock, that maybe will help it to NOT brake, I am in love with the http://www.coolerkit.se/shop/xspc-razor-gtx-3866p.html though it says Titan on it, but who cares









But if you say that this card cannot mine, well then I am probably going to listen as it is so much hassle to be without a real graphic card for weeks - currently running on the integrated 4900 and that suck a lot


----------



## W3isk

Hi
First post here. I have a Gigabyte reference 780 ti and running a custom loop with an ek block.
Flashed the bios the other day and was thinking what's up with latest afterburner?
I could only oc the core to 1201 and after that i started to get lots of artifacting in bnchmarks and games.
Tried few tricks but nothing helped. Then i moved to EVGA precision x and now i can clock to 1350 without any problems.
Core temp stays 40degree celsius but havent checked the vrms yet(going to buy that heatgun today).
Im anxious to try push the card little bit further to benchmark it but i'll check the vrms first with these clocks.
So why is precision x working and afterburner artifacts and crashes the drivers?

Sorry if confusing text.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> The guys over at GURU3D pointed out the same thing in their review:
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/asus_directcu_geforce_gtx_780_ti_oc_review,9.html
> 
> "At M1 the VRM area can be spotted, it runs almost 100 Degrees C, this is a fairly high temperature. Make sure you have plenty airflow inside your chassis as that will definitely help."
> 
> My ambient is 23c, cooler as the computer is right under the aircon.
> 
> What scares me the most is the electrical buzzing at high the temps.(Don't know if you heard it on the vid)
> I just played through 2 hours of Thief with adaptive vsync on, VRM never went over 85c, noise was there but unless you knew what to listen for you never would of heard it.
> Ruled out the fan, cranked it to 100% and nothing sounded like that.
> Tried 3 different High powered power supplies (Seasonic, Corsair, Silencer MKIII), even 2 different ones at the same time to alleviate stress on the ps.
> Buzz in the card was there each time at high VRM temps.
> 
> No one seems to know what the heck the buzzing is, I've heard the card whine with super high fp3, I can recreate that noise, but the buzzing is different when the VRM's heats up.
> 
> Not looking forward to fight with the store I bought it from again, already returned 2 faulty Gigabyte cards (vram artifacting), they tried to say its my machine not stable (Just ran GTX670's in SLi for ages with no problems.)


Try V-sync off!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wrathier*
> 
> Ed my man, I am a temp monitor freak and doing mining my GPU never exceeded 74 degress with 74% fan speed.
> 
> - Ram OC = 0 as it makes no difference what so ever, Power adjustment = 0 as it makes no difference, only the core was OC'ed. - I had a profile for mining - So do you not think, it was just a faulty EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Superclocked ACX 3GB?
> 
> If the new one also gets faulty in a matter of a few months I will try to convince them to sent me an Asus Direct CU II instead. - I never had issues with any of the Asus cards and so far I have been the proud owner of a Geforce 560 ti oc top something something direct cu II x 2, Direct CU II 680 TOP & 780 Direct CU II.
> 
> So I hope it was just a fluke with the card.
> 
> Also, next month as I cannot afford it right now, I will throw that card under a waterblock, that maybe will help it to NOT brake, I am in love with the http://www.coolerkit.se/shop/xspc-razor-gtx-3866p.html though it says Titan on it, but who cares
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if you say that this card cannot mine, well then I am probably going to listen as it is so much hassle to be without a real graphic card for weeks - currently running on the integrated 4900 and that suck a lot


All cards can mine, not all handle 24/7 99% GPU load; the Maxwell cores will handle mining much better at lower power, the problem is always the card's power section, weak (Nvidia saving some bucks with low grade VRM modules, for the money they charge for the cards, yes it is low grade)! Or some cheap VRM components that crap out leaving you again with integrated graphics for a while! Its always a gamble (risk-loose-win triangle)! But everything else in life is... *Safety is a big utterly preposterous LIE!*








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *W3isk*
> 
> Hi
> First post here. I have a Gigabyte reference 780 ti and running a custom loop with an ek block.
> Flashed the bios the other day and was thinking what's up with latest afterburner?
> I could only oc the core to 1201 and after that i started to get lots of artifacting in bnchmarks and games.
> Tried few tricks but nothing helped. Then i moved to EVGA precision x and now i can clock to 1350 without any problems.
> Core temp stays 40degree celsius but havent checked the vrms yet(going to buy that heatgun today).
> Im anxious to try push the card little bit further to benchmark it but i'll check the vrms first with these clocks.
> So why is precision x working and afterburner artifacts and crashes the drivers?
> 
> Sorry if confusing text.


AB does not support 780Ti as its a non-reference card for Unwinder (AB creator and developer) Stick to PrecisionX!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Try V-sync off!


Do you have ear plugs, she buzzes and cooks herself..
But it doesn't buzz until the VRM's get hot (85c), so its not coil whine, that happens straight off the bat.


----------



## robirobi

It didn't sound that bad in your uploaded video...


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robirobi*
> 
> It didn't sound that bad in your uploaded video...


I does when youtube doesn't mess with the video, they sound different.
Trust me, sit next to it when it warms up...

I'd be ok with it if it was actual coil whine, but its an electrical buzz at high vrm temps.


----------



## Bourbon Mimic

Can anybody tell me if the silicon lottery has had it's wicked way with my EVGA Classified 780Ti HydroCopper?

I can only get a +100 offset on the core, and barely +30 offset on the memory when the core is OC'ed.

Also, when I benchmark it says it's running at 1446MHz even though the core is only at 1275MHz.
Is that the "boost 2.0"?

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## VSG

Read your actual clocks from GPU-z, not Valley/Heaven etc. The hydrocopper comes already overclocked so +100 core on top is not bad, try overvolting it now and get it even higher.


----------



## gd350turbo

Someone have tested the NVIDIA 337.50 Beta Performance Display Driver ?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gd350turbo*
> 
> Someone have tested the NVIDIA 337.50 Beta Performance Display Driver ?


Yep just now.
You can see a performance increase in Thief, its the only game I've tested yet.
Benchmarks I was getting FPS as low as 35fps, now it didn't go under 54fps.

Also hit my all time highest VRM temps of 110c while running Batman AO benchmark.


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Thanks for the tips, i will try this when i am back home


Booting with iGPU and reflashing solved it, yay and thanks.

Weird stuff tho, i had my spare 780 for a day and gaming was much better than with my 780 Ti, so weird. Much smoother gameplay due to boost working much better. Palying Eso and with my 780 Ti it was constan stuttering (Vsync) but with the 780 it was much smoother.

So i am glad the bad flash was fixed but using my 780 for now


----------



## Bourbon Mimic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Read your actual clocks from GPU-z, not Valley/Heaven etc. The hydrocopper comes already overclocked so +100 core on top is not bad, try overvolting it now and get it even higher.


Ah, I see. A little disappointing it's not as high as valley was claiming, though I definitely can't complain at the amazing performance this card is giving.









Also, I've flashed the bios and knocked the V's up to 1.3 (1.3 was my highest, I went through small increments of 0.1) and while it did make a slightly higher overclock stable (+150 as opposed to +100) it was artifacting like crazy.

I'm assuming this means I've reached the chips limit?
It just feels rather paltry compared to a lot of the other 780Ti owners.


----------



## fernlander

Hi Skyn3t, I just wanted to let you know that the MSI Gaming BIOS file does not have a BIOS in the ZIP file. Could you please fix that? Thanks.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fernlander*
> 
> Hi Skyn3t, I just wanted to let you know that the MSI Gaming BIOS file does not have a BIOS in the ZIP file. Could you please fix that? Thanks.


Something is wrong in your end:



I opened both links, my post and in the OP and both had a bios that i opened and checked!
Are you using winrar or winzip? Dont do the drag and drop, click the "extract to" and choose desktop or any folder you want!









And welcome to *OCN!*
Fill your SIG with your RIG, *it helps us to help you!*









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## fernlander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Something is wrong in your end:
> 
> 
> 
> I opened both links, my post and in the OP and both had a bios that i opened and checked!
> Are you using winrar or winzip? Dont do the drag and drop, click the "extract to" and choose desktop or any folder you want!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And welcome to *OCN!*
> Fill your SIG with your RIG, *it helps us to help you!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Thanks for the warm welcome and your very quick response!

Yes you're right. Something was wrong on my end. As embarrassing as this is to say I was using the Windows Explorer "unzip". I tried Winrar and it works fine. I made the assumption something was missing as the file size was half of the other zipped BIOS files.

Again thanks!


----------



## rkinslo

Can you flash the Gtx 780 ti matrix platinum bio to the GTx 780 ti DU ?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bourbon Mimic*
> 
> Ah, I see. A little disappointing it's not as high as valley was claiming, though I definitely can't complain at the amazing performance this card is giving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I've flashed the bios and knocked the V's up to 1.3 (1.3 was my highest, I went through small increments of 0.1) and while it did make a slightly higher overclock stable (+150 as opposed to +100) it was artifacting like crazy.
> 
> I'm assuming this means I've reached the chips limit?
> It just feels rather paltry compared to a lot of the other 780Ti owners.


You can up the volts even higher- try 1.35V. Keep an eye on the core and VRM temps though!


----------



## fernlander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moper*
> 
> Has anyone had any luck with the skyn3t vBIOS for the MSI 780 Ti Gaming? Just tried it and no joy ... my computer disabled the card. I had to re-flash it with the skyn3t vBIOS for the reference MSI 780 Ti. The skyn3t vBIOS for the reference MSI seems to work great on my MSI Gaming, though.


Same here. My computer disabled it. I just did it and I'm having this issue. Will try the reference bios. Something seemed to be up with the file size of the Gaming bios.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fernlander*
> 
> Same here. My computer disabled it. I just did it and I'm having this issue. Will try the reference bios. Something seemed to be up with the file size of the Gaming bios.


It works, you need to re-flash it! Bad flashes happen!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## VSG

If windows has disabled your card, getting NVFlash to recognize it is a hit or miss. It never worked in my case so I had to RMA one of my golden KPEs.


----------



## fernlander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> It works, you need to re-flash it! Bad flashes happen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


So I used the regular MSI 780ti skyn3t BIOS and it works. But I have a weird feeling about the skyn3t MSI Gaming BIOS. Should try it again? I just keep wondering why that BIOS alone is the only one with half the file size of all of the others. Is there a reason for that?


----------



## z0ki

Is there are newer skyne3t bios for the 780ti classified. I've seen a few people throw around v4 for the 780ti classified but not sure if its new or not


----------



## Wrathier

Just give it a go more.

Nothing bad should happen and you can always start up on your integrated gfx and reflash if needed.


----------



## z0ki

Is there are newer skyne3t bios for the 780ti classified. I've seen a few people throw around v4 for the 780ti classified but not sure if its new or not


----------



## fernlander

So using the skyn3t MSI regular BIOS I'm running at 1300MHZ pretty easily. I see a bit of artifacting but this is in Heaven benchmark.

I'm using NVinspector to manage my voltage and clock speeds. It works for me. I prefer the cleaner interface.

This card flies! Can't wait to see my score but I'm sure it's going to be a record for me.

EDIT: I had to scale back to 1290MHZ due to crashing. I think 1.212v is the limit without using an override program right?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fernlander*
> 
> So I used the regular MSI 780ti skyn3t BIOS and it works. But I have a weird feeling about the skyn3t MSI Gaming BIOS. Should try it again? I just keep wondering why that BIOS alone is the only one with half the file size of all of the others. Is there a reason for that?


The bios was modded from a stock MSI gaming bios that JohnKimble sent me, so its good! He also failed in the first attempt, re-flashed and it works now!









If you find you are unable to flash after a bad flash do this:


Shutdown pc remove the PSU power cable
Remove both 8pin cable from GPU
Press power button in the rig to discharge the PSU and the rest of power in the circuit board
Wait about a minute ( two minutes recommended )
Plug back the PSU power cable
Do not plug back the twi 8pin power cable to GPU.
Turn on PC boot into UEFI or Bios and enable IGPU ( GPU integrated in the CPU ) if you don't have extra GPU to put in the first slot exit and save
Boot into windows and wait just a bit to drivers load
Open GPU-Z you will see the GPU there but you cannot use it yet because it is only powered by PCI-E only
Open nvflash and flash back to working bios or vBios and have fun
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Is there are newer skyne3t bios for the 780ti classified. I've seen a few people throw around v4 for the 780ti classified but not sure if its new or not


No, the latest bios we have is skyn3t bios rev.2 (evga official fix bios rev)









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## fernlander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> The bios was modded from a stock MSI gaming bios that JohnKimble sent me, so its good! He also failed in the first attempt, re-flashed and it works now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the latest bios we have is skyn3t bios rev.2 (evga official fix bios rev)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Okay I'm going to try it again


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fernlander*
> 
> So using the skyn3t MSI regular BIOS I'm running at 1300MHZ pretty easily. I see a bit of artifacting but this is in Heaven benchmark.
> 
> I'm using NVinspector to manage my voltage and clock speeds. It works for me. I prefer the cleaner interface.
> 
> This card flies! Can't wait to see my score but I'm sure it's going to be a record for me.
> 
> EDIT: I had to scale back to 1290MHZ due to crashing. I think 1.212v is the limit without using an *override program* right?


No, you only increase voltage beyond 1,212V with the 780Ti with a hard mod, soldering resistances to increase voltage!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No, you only increase voltage beyond 1,212V with the 780Ti with a hard mod, soldering resistances to increase voltage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


That sounds slightly confusing.. So you can or can't go past 1.212v using the classy tool.. Kind of sounds like you can only go higher if you solder stuff.. Though I seen people run 1.3v and beyond with the classy without soldering?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> That sounds slightly confusing.. So you can or can't go past 1.212v using the classy tool.. Kind of sounds like you can only go higher if you solder stuff.. Though I seen people run 1.3v and beyond with the classy without soldering?


Oh, sorry you were talking about the Classy! Yes you can go up to 1,500V with the Classified voltage tool!








Sorry my mistake!









Classified_v2.0.4.3.zip 203k .zip file


----------



## fernlander

It happened again. I'm actually going to try to reflash it again. I noticed the file size of my backup BIOS is the same as the skyn3t BIOS.


----------



## fernlander

Yeah it simply does not work. I've flashed it 4 times at this point. Something is not working.


----------



## fernlander

Back to the regular MSI skynet BIOS. I hope we can get the Gaming BIOS to work at some point. I'm willing to test it.


----------



## fernlander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> The bios was modded from a stock MSI gaming bios that JohnKimble sent me, so its good! He also failed in the first attempt, re-flashed and it works now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you find you are unable to flash after a bad flash do this:
> 
> 
> Shutdown pc remove the PSU power cable
> Remove both 8pin cable from GPU
> Press power button in the rig to discharge the PSU and the rest of power in the circuit board
> Wait about a minute ( two minutes recommended )
> Plug back the PSU power cable
> Do not plug back the twi 8pin power cable to GPU.
> Turn on PC boot into UEFI or Bios and enable IGPU ( GPU integrated in the CPU ) if you don't have extra GPU to put in the first slot exit and save
> Boot into windows and wait just a bit to drivers load
> Open GPU-Z you will see the GPU there but you cannot use it yet because it is only powered by PCI-E only
> Open nvflash and flash back to working bios or vBios and have fun
> No, the latest bios we have is skyn3t bios rev.2 (evga official fix bios rev)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Thanks for that. I had to reboot a few times and go through Windows auto repair. But thankfully Win 8.1 will enable its software "GPU". I flashed back to the skyn3t MSI BIOS.


----------



## robirobi

Does someone own a PNY GeForce GTX 780 Ti XLR8 OC PCI-E 3GB? It seems to be the same than the Leadtek WinFast GTX 780 Ti O.C Triple Fan. Any reviews?


----------



## Bourbon Mimic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> You can up the volts even higher- try 1.35V. Keep an eye on the core and VRM temps though!


I just tried at 1.32V and it ran fine for about 10 seconds, then suddenly a pop noise (fairly faint, like a muffled bubble wrap noise) and now every time I boot I get a bluescreen that says something about a "windows service exception".

*Edit: It seems to boot fine when I flick the bios switch on the GPU, any idea what could be wrong?


----------



## VSG

Did you flash the bios on the other side?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Gave up on the ASUS card, buzzing got worse, heat got to 103c.
Took it back and got a refund. Bough 2x EVGA GTX780 Classifieds for nearly the same price.

That is 4 GTX780ti's with proven problems (3 Gigabyte and 1 ASUS All tested in store and found faulty)

So I can't be a member of this club anymore









Will take my fat butt to the 780 Owners club now...


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Gave up on the ASUS card, buzzing got worse, heat got to 103c.
> Took it back and got a refund. Bough 2x EVGA GTX780 Classifieds for nearly the same price.
> 
> That is 4 GTX780ti's with proven problems (3 Gigabyte and 1 ASUS All tested in store and found faulty)
> 
> So I can't be a member of this club anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will take my fat butt to the 780 Owners club now...


Go submit GPU-z here at the Classified owners club!! http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharcycle*
> 
> On a side note I've been following this thread for a while and there seems to be a lot of hate towards Gordan which I think is somewhat unwarranted!


While I appreciate your vote of confidence, I think "hate" is too strong a word. I dared show evidence that went against the commonly received wisdom and egos flared. It happens. Considering those most vocal in their views against what I said ended up paraphrasing what I said at least twice themselves, it is clear that despite how it may have appeared at the time there is a lot of agreement on the reality of things.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Personally i believe that those cards already were flawed from the beginning but there is no way to know that when you buy the card but due to the very high loads the card is subjected while mining those defects may dictate the outcome! Ask Gorden, he uses his card for mining and can give you a heads up and a few pointers!


You could look back a few pages to the BIOS I posted. It's a modified version of the EVGA SC BIOS with power limit raised to 120% as standard (max and default are the same), and undervolted by a few notches. It should work fine on most reference 780Ti boards. The tuning was done for the standard reference cooler. It mines 24/7 at 90C, about 70C above ambient with the fan at 4200rpm (you will need to use Precision-X or appropriate similar tool to bump the temperature limit to avoid temperature based throttling. I find that the TDP limit keeps it at a constant [email protected] while mining, and this yields about 700KH/s.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Oh and 10 minutes ago I heard from ASUS.
The card is faulty, the VRM's should be getting that hot and the buzzing isn't normal.

So if anyone else with this card has the 100c VRM temps, its official RMA the card.


----------



## edgain

hey schoolofmonkey sorry to here that but please clarify, you say vrm hitting 100c is NOT normal? This was the response from asus? Correct to RMA?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edgain*
> 
> hey schoolofmonkey sorry to here that but please clarify, you say vrm hitting 100c is NOT normal? This was the response from asus? Correct to RMA?


Blanked names for privacy, I basically said the VRM's are hitting 100c
My email:
"Hi
I just bought my card and have noticed that the VRM temps are hitting 100c.

The card's back plate and connector port plate is too hot to touch.
I've attached a GPU-Z log of a quick Heaven benchmark I did.

Are these normal VRM temps for this card or is there something wrong?
I have done the latest BIOS update today as well.

Thanks"

"Dear Valued Customer -

Thank you for contacting ASUS Service Care

We apologize for the delayed response due to the weekend.

For such situation, we recommend user RMA warranty your Graphic Card GTX780TI-DC2OC-3GD5 product.
Please rewrite a mail to [email protected]
Then in that mail, please provide this information:
• Customer name
• Customer address
• Customer e-mail address
• Customer contact number
• Serial Number
• Model name
• Place of Purchase (Retailer name)
• The reason why your retailer can't offer warranty
• Fault description
The copy of your invoice should be appreciated.

That deparment will check and handle it. They will contact with you.

Thank you for your support Asus product.
Wish you have a good day.

Best regards

ASUS service center"


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Hey Occam / skyn3t!

I have a question, I noticed when I start bumping my GPU core clock higher the base voltage also goes down (set at default - 0.950 v).

@stock 1084 MHz the min voltage in GPU-z is 1.1 v once I go past, here are the results for the minimum voltage (GPU-z readings):

1084 MHz (+0) - (1.100 v)
1111 MHz (+26) - (1.075 v)
1137 MHz (+52) - (1.051 v)
1163 MHz (+78) - (1.039 v)
1189 MHz (+104) - (1.027 v)
1202 MHz (+117) - (1.014 v)

Once I do manually adjust the voltages they do stick though, but I have to manually change the voltage manually each time I load a profile. Aren't you supposed to be able to save the voltage you set for each profile? Is this a bug or an issue? I'm using the latest BIOS for the Galaxy HOF 780 Ti made by skyn3t!

Thank you!


----------



## Wrathier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Hey Occam / skyn3t!
> 
> I have a question, I noticed when I start bumping my GPU core clock higher the base voltage also goes down (set at default - 0.950 v).
> 
> @stock 1084 MHz the min voltage in GPU-z is 1.1 v once I go past, here are the results for the minimum voltage (GPU-z readings):
> 
> 1084 MHz (+0) - (1.100 v)
> 1111 MHz (+26) - (1.075 v)
> 1137 MHz (+52) - (1.051 v)
> 1163 MHz (+78) - (1.039 v)
> 1189 MHz (+104) - (1.027 v)
> 1202 MHz (+117) - (1.014 v)
> 
> Once I do manually adjust the voltages they do stick though, but I have to manually change the voltage manually each time I load a profile. Aren't you supposed to be able to save the voltage you set for each profile? Is this a bug or an issue? I'm using the latest BIOS for the Galaxy HOF 780 Ti made by skyn3t!
> 
> Thank you!


I just did some testing with EVGA P. X. and it seems like there might be a bug. Please try to use GPU-Z to test the real voltage.

- On a side note: I have been doing some litecoin (Cudamining) with my card on stock voltage, stock speed etc. The core never exceeds 74 degrees and that is the same with the old card I burned so I think the issue with exactly the EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Superclocked ACX 3GB is that the VRAM/Voltage area of the card burns out, because after just 1 hour maybe less, you cannot touch that card without hurting yourself badly.

I wrote EVGA and asked if I should be worried about this and will post the answer from them. Hopefully this can help someone else there like me like to mine while not gaming.


----------



## edgain

Today I will be trying some gaming and benchmarks with the case open to rule out high temps on the vrm section of my asus card and see what happens. I have noticed since this whole vrm issue that I so much insist upon (sorry guys for being a pain) that during 15-20 minutes of gameplay (any game) the card will boost to 1084 and then go down all the time to 1071. Do vrm temps affect gpu boost also? Will the vrm cause throttling too or is it only with the proper gpu chip?


----------



## achilles73

Hi, just want to give some feedback of my 780ti...

I have (almost a month) one MSI 780ti TF OC Gaming with the great skyn3t bios (thank you Sir.)
Didn't loose any time with the stock bios, and flashed in day one the msi skyn3t bios.

It can bench Valley and Fire Stryke Extreme at 1330/7800 for at least an hour (never tryed more),
but most important for me, it can play BF4 (and any other game i have) at 1080p ultra, for long hours, without any problem.
It crashs if core goes above 1350 and memory above 7900, but it still works for some time (but with some artifacts in some cases). ASIC is 71%.

I overclock using nvidia inspector, i have two shortcuts (.bat files)
One to force idle mode (at startup) and the other when gaming, with the clocks i mentioned.
I use MSI Afterburner only for the OSD and to apply a custom fan profile.
My temps will go from 50º-60º when gaming (BF4) or 70º when bench Valley/FStryke. At idle it stays at 22º-26º.

So i am very happy with this card with this bios, super performance when gaming and complete silence,
when idle or when using my PC as media-center.

I saw that there is a recent skyn3t bios for my card, the "skyn3t MSI gaming"...
I read there are some problems flashing it ? It's safe to try it ?

Thanks.
JE


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wrathier*
> 
> I just did some testing with EVGA P. X. and it seems like there might be a bug. Please try to use GPU-Z to test the real voltage.


My post above does mention that the voltages were based off GPU-z.


----------



## Wrathier

Yes I am sorry. I just installed the custom rom for my own card and have the excact same issue - the voltage drops to default when I change profile.

That would be nice if that could be sorted?


----------



## kalleklovn12

Hi everyone!

I just installed my second GTX780ti. I`ve tried to flash the second card the same way as the othet. My first gtx card i can get to 1.212v, but the second only 1.200v. Does anyone know whats wrong? Just a pic of my current rig!


----------



## robirobi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalleklovn12*
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> I just installed my second GTX780ti. I`ve tried to flash the second card the same way as the othet. My first gtx card i can get to 1.212v, but the second only 1.200v. Does anyone know whats wrong?


Same brand, model and batch?


----------



## kalleklovn12

Yes, the same.


----------



## Wrathier

Hi, just wanted to post the update from EVGA regarding mining with Cudaminer.

They are clearly very evasive in regards to this question, but they are not saying directly, that the cards are unable to either. - This is the reply I received:

Dear EVGA Member,,

Thank you for your purchase from EVGA! We like to make sure that you are receiving and will continue to receive a great experience with your EVGA product.

Have you looked inside your system recently? Dust can be a tough foe against your hardware and EVGA is here to help. Take a few minutes to open up your system and make sure your system is running clean and cool at the same time. Here are some simple steps to keep your EVGA product running for a lifetime of use.

1. Every 30 days get some canned/compressed air and clean out your system. Dust can cause heat issues which can lead to hardware failure if not maintained and cause an unwanted RMA in the future. Remove your components one at a time to thoroughly clean them. Take the time to keep your system clean and keep it running.

2. Preventing dust is just as important as keeping it out of your system. Some cases have built in filters to prevent dust and build up from entering your case. Make sure to clean or replace any filters to maintain good clean airflow into your EVGA system. Don't have any filters? Take a look online for some simple ways to add filters to your case and keep it clean.

3. Running water cooling? Have you flushed your system recently? Water cooling can become a nightmare if not maintained. Make sure to flush your system to prevent mold, algae and build up from creating complications. Make sure to clean your system fans at the same time, blocked air flow on your radiator can cause just as much trouble.

Following these simple steps to maintain your EVGA system will improve your gaming experience and keep you fraggin' for a lifetime.

Thank you,
EVGA Customer Service

The above can seem a bit strange, as I registered the card yesterday and informed, that it is a new card due to RMA of the first card.

However, I will mine and if the card brakes, well then I must simply RMA again.

I hope someone here can use this information to something.


----------



## gordan

I'm quite happy to interpret that as "It's fine, just make sure your cooling is adequate."

As I mentioned earlier, the BIOS I posted is 120% TDP which limits it to [email protected] at approximately 70C above ambient with fan at 100% (4200rpm). The fan driver is almost certainly capable of 5200rpm (Titan's is), but I haven't gotten around to doctoring a BIOS for it yet. That should allow pushing the TDP to about 135-140% within a similar temperature range.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Any of you know much about the Galaxy GeForce GTX 780 Ti Hall Of Fame Super OC 3GB?

PCCG have got them on sale for $799 (Australia)

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=193_1577&products_id=27206&zenid=a311c2acf102ff8e4f0c5e3e0b017c6e

Can't find a single reliable review about it other than this:
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?288783-REVIEW-GALAXY-GTX-780-Ti-Hall-of-Fame-%28HOF%29-Performance-Test


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalleklovn12*
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> I just installed my second GTX780ti. I`ve tried to flash the second card the same way as the othet. My first gtx card i can get to 1.212v, but the second only 1.200v. Does anyone know whats wrong? Just a pic of my current rig!


Maybe obvious, but, have you selected the second gpu when applying voltage? Precision X -> Voltage -> select GPU.


----------



## kalleklovn12

Yes. I dont know why its not working.







Thanks anyway.


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Any of you know much about the Galaxy GeForce GTX 780 Ti Hall Of Fame Super OC 3GB?
> 
> PCCG have got them on sale for $799 (Australia)
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=193_1577&products_id=27206&zenid=a311c2acf102ff8e4f0c5e3e0b017c6e
> 
> Can't find a single reliable review about it other than this:
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?288783-REVIEW-GALAXY-GTX-780-Ti-Hall-of-Fame-%28HOF%29-Performance-Test


Isn;t that the one with the white PCB that's supposed to be the OC winner? Something like the Kingpin version from EVGA..?

EDIT: No it isn't i guess


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Hey Occam / skyn3t!
> 
> I have a question, I noticed when I start bumping my GPU core clock higher the base voltage also goes down (set at default - 0.950 v).
> 
> @stock 1084 MHz the min voltage in GPU-z is 1.1 v once I go past, here are the results for the minimum voltage (GPU-z readings):
> 
> 1084 MHz (+0) - (1.100 v)
> 1111 MHz (+26) - (1.075 v)
> 1137 MHz (+52) - (1.051 v)
> 1163 MHz (+78) - (1.039 v)
> 1189 MHz (+104) - (1.027 v)
> 1202 MHz (+117) - (1.014 v)
> 
> Once I do manually adjust the voltages they do stick though, but I have to manually change the voltage manually each time I load a profile. Aren't you supposed to be able to save the voltage you set for each profile? Is this a bug or an issue? I'm using the latest BIOS for the Galaxy HOF 780 Ti made by skyn3t!
> 
> Thank you!


Give me the AB/PrecisionX monitor voltage readings please for the same clocks!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalleklovn12*
> 
> Yes. I dont know why its not working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks anyway.


Try removing your first card and flash the second card again..? Looks more like a flash that didn't happen..?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakakakaka*
> 
> Isn;t that the one with the white PCB that's supposed to be the OC winner? Something like the Kingpin version from EVGA..?
> 
> EDIT: No it isn't i guess


Yes but no, I think this is the retail version.
The OC Winner was the V20 had a huge PCB...


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalleklovn12*
> 
> Yes. I dont know why its not working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks anyway.


Oh, and, you might want to try using a SLI connector







.


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Yes but no, I think this is the retail version.
> The OC Winner was the V20 had a huge PCB...


Yes, and also an extra 6 pin power connector... But looks slick though. Software as well.


----------



## kalleklovn12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakakakaka*
> 
> Yes, and also an extra 6 pin power connector... But looks slick though. Software as well.


Haha. I`ve connencted the sli-bridge and the psu-cables to the gpu`s. The last card is at 1.200v, but not 1.212v. The final result is more like this:


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wrathier*
> 
> Hi, just wanted to post the update from EVGA regarding mining with Cudaminer.
> 
> They are clearly very evasive in regards to this question, but they are not saying directly, that the cards are unable to either. - This is the reply I received:


That's a "normal' email they sent out here and there, take it as a reminder or extra support for those who may not know to do that. It's odd that they'd sent this to a direct question you sent them.. I'd expect a separate answer.


----------



## Wrathier

Yes, I have asked them multiple times specifically in regards to mining and that was there last answer.

My first e-mail and there first answer:

Hi Team,

I have registered the following product: EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Superclocked ACX 3GB with SN: 13125328846007309.

So far I have not overclocked the card or added any custom bios etc.

I am writing this e-mail as I cannot understand why my card gets so hot running stock speeds and voltages during Litecoin mining. - We are talking "BURNING" hot VRAM temps around or above 100 degrees (Educated guess, I don't have any way to measure it).

This card is brand new and was a replacement for the other card on my profile "Wrathier" at your page, as the other card burned after a few weeks of mining. (That card was overclocked 120Mhz on the core, so that might have been the reason I do not know).

According to Precision X the cards GPU never exceeds between 71-74 degrees depending on the ambient temperature in my room.

Should I be worried?

Kind regards,

XXXXXXXX

[email protected]
16.01 (for 9 timer siden)

To me:

EVGA Support Email

XXXXXXXXX, thank you for contacting the EVGA Customer Service Team. My name is Matthew Moser and I will answer your question today.

Your Answer:

Hi XXXXXX,

The VRAM do get hot on the card and the GPU temps are fine for the card so the card appears to be fine. If you wish to overclock the card, while we cannot officially support overclocking we do have a very active member base on our forums that have written numerous guides and can be extremely helpful when trying to push the bounds of your hardware. They can be found here. (http://forums.evga.com/)

Regards,
EVGA
Your Que

When I then asked even more directly into it, I received the information I posted earlier.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Give me the AB/PrecisionX monitor voltage readings please for the same clocks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


@OccamRazor

Precision X readings are as follows:

1084 MHz (+0) - (1.100 v)
1111 MHz (+26) - (1.071 v)
1137 MHz (+52) - (1.049 v)
1163 MHz (+78) - (1.036 v)
1189 MHz (+104) - (1.024 v)
1202 MHz (+117) - (1.011 v)

They actually came out lower than what GPU-z was reading (at least for some)

EDIT: If I wanted to flash the stock BIOS do I follow the same steps when using EZflash in the guide?

Thank you for all the help!

Regards!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Any of you know much about the Galaxy GeForce GTX 780 Ti Hall Of Fame Super OC 3GB?
> 
> PCCG have got them on sale for $799 (Australia)
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=193_1577&products_id=27206&zenid=a311c2acf102ff8e4f0c5e3e0b017c6e
> 
> Can't find a single reliable review about it other than this:
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?288783-REVIEW-GALAXY-GTX-780-Ti-Hall-of-Fame-%28HOF%29-Performance-Test


The Super OC is basically the normal / base edition.

There is the basic 780 HOF Ti and 780 HOF Ti +; the only difference is in the clocks. The base model (OC edition) has a base clock of 1006 MHZ while the + model has a base clock of 1020 MHz.

I have the + card and one of our fellow OCN members did a very thorough review of it:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1478573/review-galaxy-gtx-780-ti-hall-of-fame-hof-performance-test/0_20

EDIT: It's actually the same reviewer from the link you gave!


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Yeah, but before I go using the EVGA 780's (Cause I can return unopened)
Would anyone buy this card, are they worth the gamble?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> @OccamRazor
> 
> Precision X readings are as follows:
> 
> 1084 MHz (+0) - (1.100 v)
> 1111 MHz (+26) - (1.071 v)
> 1137 MHz (+52) - (1.049 v)
> 1163 MHz (+78) - (1.036 v)
> 1189 MHz (+104) - (1.024 v)
> 1202 MHz (+117) - (1.011 v)
> 
> They actually came out lower than what GPU-z was reading (at least for some)
> 
> EDIT: If I wanted to flash the stock BIOS do I follow the same steps when using EZflash in the guide?
> 
> Thank you for all the help!
> 
> Regards!


Yes its the same procedure with EZflash, what was the GPU load when you increased clocks?
Test it with the stock bios (clocks and voltages) and post it here or PM me!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## sperson1

hey hows it going i just wanted to stop by and say hello hope it not a problem i just filled out the form to become part of this awesome group I just did my very first build and got two Asus 780 Ti DCII with ek water blocks on them now


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sperson1*
> 
> hey hows it going i just wanted to stop by and say hello hope it not a problem i just filled out the form to become part of this awesome group I just did my very first build and got two Asus 780 Ti DCII with ek water blocks on them now


Of course its not a problem! *Welcome!*








Post some RIG pictures too!








And fill your SIG with your RIG! *It helps us to help you!*
There is a link in my SIG!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## sperson1

Thanks:thumb:


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sperson1*
> 
> Thanks:thumb:


Hey! what cooling fluid you have there? Red wine???


----------



## sperson1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Hey! what cooling fluid you have there? Red wine???


LMAO EK Blood Red


----------



## ReXtN

Hey guys, I have flashed my Zotac GTX 780ti with the Skyn3t BIOS(Thank you Skyn3t), and it works great









The Voltage is now unlocked to 1.2120V on the Core.
With this BIOS I can't OC higher than i could with my stock BIOS.. The higest OC Im able to be stable @ is 1241MHz. Im able to hit this clockspeed no matter if the Voltage slider is @ stock or at 1.2120V...
I have tried using Trixx, OC Guru, Asus GPU Tweak, Afterburner, NV Inspector and Precision X, all with the same result..

When i monitor the Voltage, i can see that the Volt is at 1.2120V if the card needs it no matter what i set it to. So if I set it to stock Voltage, and with 1241MHz coreclock, the GPU is running @ 1.2120V with 1241MHz coreclock. But if I have stock clockspeeds and stock voltage, the volt is like 1.07V instead. And as I increase the clocspeeds, the Volt rises with the rising clockspeed. This happens if the slider is set to stock, or if the slider is set to max(1.2120V), the only difference is that when the Volt is @ stock, the Voltage drops when @ idle, and when Im using max it is staying @ 1.2120V even when Im @ idle.

What do you guys think this could be? is it normal for the Skyn3t BIOS to act this way?
And I would like to get 1.3V on the Core. Is it a BIOS or a tweak that ist able to do 1.3V?

I used the GTX 780ti Zotac BIOS, the 80.80.30.00.01. Can i use another type of BIOS? like use the Asus Matrix, or the Galaxy HOF BIOS instead?

I hope this made sense to you guys


----------



## achilles73

Hi,

Yesterday i flashed my MSI TF OC Gaming 780ti, with the "new" skyn3t msi gaming bios from the first page, but "things" don't work...
I previously had the "standard" skyn3t msi bios and everything worked excellent.
I flash it using Ez3flash, choose option 1 and 5, rebooted, booted to windows, unninstalled previously
geforce drivers with DDU, reinstalled the drivers again (337.50).

Everything appears to be working ok, but i started to see that i can't acess nvidia control panel,
nvidia inspector didn't work, and GPUZ show me, something that i dont know to interpreter...
That my card/gpu it wasn't properly detected, maybe ? (i unninstalled/reinstalled drivers 3 times with DDU)

GPUz info: (confirms that the new bios is flashed)
https://www.dropbox.com/s/qiaochz1efgooj3/780ti.PNG

For now i flashed back the "standard" skyn3t msi bios, following the exact same steps,
and everything is working fine again.

Any clues why with this bios things didn't work ? Are anyone using this bios with the MSI TF OC Gaming 780ti ?

Thanks,
JE


----------



## levelup1

So I been trying alot to oc my reference 780 ti with skyn3ts bios, seems 1205mhz on the core is the maximum i can achieve with a 230mhz on the memory clock. (sk hynix).
Which in my opinion is quite low but things happen right







. I've got some questions tho

When i play or benchmark my "power %" in precision x is never above 103% on benchmarks and around 90% playing games, eventho the slider is pushed to 200% on the power target, I'm using pci express 2.0 could this be it? Or is it normal 103% is the highest? And sometimes the power % dips to around 50% which causes a lag spike that is quite annoying







. Oh and when a game/benchmark crashes i will have to restart the pc because if i try and run the game/benchmark again the clock is maxed at 1045mhz which i guess is the "stock" speed from the skyn3t bios.. ?


----------



## moper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *achilles73*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Yesterday i flashed my MSI TF OC Gaming 780ti, with the "new" skyn3t msi gaming bios from the first page, but "things" don't work...
> I previously had the "standard" skyn3t msi bios and everything worked excellent.
> I flash it using Ez3flash, choose option 1 and 5, rebooted, booted to windows, unninstalled previously
> geforce drivers with DDU, reinstalled the drivers again (337.50).
> 
> Everything appears to be working ok, but i started to see that i can't acess nvidia control panel,
> nvidia inspector didn't work, and GPUZ show me, something that i dont know to interpreter...
> That my card/gpu it wasn't properly detected, maybe ? (i unninstalled/reinstalled drivers 3 times with DDU)
> 
> GPUz info: (confirms that the new bios is flashed)
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/qiaochz1efgooj3/780ti.PNG
> 
> For now i flashed back the "standard" skyn3t msi bios, following the exact same steps,
> and everything is working fine again.
> 
> Any clues why with this bios things didn't work ? Are anyone using this bios with the MSI TF OC Gaming 780ti ?
> 
> Thanks,
> JE


Hey,

Neither Fernlander nor I could get the skyn3t MSI Gaming vBIOS to work. JohnKimble (the guy whose stock vBIOS is the basis for the skyn3t vBIOS) did get it to work, however. Our posts are a few pages back. Fernlander and I had the same problem as you, I think: our computers disabled the card.


----------



## achilles73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moper*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> Neither Fernlander nor I could get the skyn3t MSI Gaming vBIOS to work. JohnKimble (the guy whose stock vBIOS is the basis for the skyn3t vBIOS) did get it to work, however. Our posts are a few pages back. Fernlander and I had the same problem as you, I think: our computers disabled the card.


Ok, i see that, so the problem must be the bios, in some way is not yet completly compatible with other (msi gaming) cards.

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Ahmed Agrode

Hi guys yesterday i got Gigabyte Gtx 780ti oc windforce 3
And in the pcb found a white marks ??? What is that and from what this marks and that dangerous or ??


----------



## ReXtN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahmed Agrode*
> 
> Hi guys yesterday i got Gigabyte Gtx 780ti oc windforce 3
> And in the pcb found a white marks ??? What is that and from what this marks and that dangerous or ??


It is probably just some markings for some sort of components


----------



## Wrathier

Hi again - for all of your Cudaminers out there - finally some great news:

Okay so basically my first card might just have had some error and I should not worry about mining while not gaming on my second?

Thank you for clarifying.

Cheers,

John

2014-04-08 16:01 GMT+02:00 :

[email protected]
09.56 (for 4 timer siden)

til mig
EVGA Support Email

John, thank you for contacting the EVGA Customer Service Team. My name is Matthew Moser and I will answer your question today.

Your Answer:

Hi John,

Yes, the first card that failed may have had an error on it. If you have any issues or questions on your current card please contact us back.

Regards,
EVGA
Your Question:

Okay so basically my first card might just have had some error and I should not worry about mining while not gaming on my second?

Thank you for clarifying.

Cheers,

John

2014-04-08 16:01 GMT+02:00 >:

So basically overclock the hell out of the card and mine your ass off, EVGA approves this message.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReXtN*
> 
> Hey guys, I have flashed my Zotac GTX 780ti with the Skyn3t BIOS(Thank you Skyn3t), and it works great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Voltage is now unlocked to 1.2120V on the Core.
> With this BIOS I can't OC higher than i could with my stock BIOS.. The higest OC Im able to be stable @ is 1241MHz. Im able to hit this clockspeed no matter if the Voltage slider is @ stock or at 1.2120V...
> I have tried using Trixx, OC Guru, Asus GPU Tweak, Afterburner, NV Inspector and Precision X, all with the same result..
> 
> When i monitor the Voltage, i can see that the Volt is at 1.2120V if the card needs it no matter what i set it to. So if I set it to stock Voltage, and with 1241MHz coreclock, the GPU is running @ 1.2120V with 1241MHz coreclock. But if I have stock clockspeeds and stock voltage, the volt is like 1.07V instead. And as I increase the clocspeeds, the Volt rises with the rising clockspeed. This happens if the slider is set to stock, or if the slider is set to max(1.2120V), the only difference is that when the Volt is @ stock, the Voltage drops when @ idle, and when Im using max it is staying @ 1.2120V even when Im @ idle.
> 
> What do you guys think this could be? is it normal for the Skyn3t BIOS to act this way?
> And I would like to get 1.3V on the Core. Is it a BIOS or a tweak that ist able to do 1.3V?
> 
> I used the GTX 780ti Zotac BIOS, the 80.80.30.00.01. Can i use another type of BIOS? like use the Asus Matrix, or the Galaxy HOF BIOS instead?
> 
> I hope this made sense to you guys


No, you cant go over 1,212V without a hard mod by soldering a resistor to increase the voltage, no software can give you that (believe me/my Brother and many others tried) only nvidia and/or close partners could develop a software tool for that but its not going to happen!
If the bios belongs to a reference card despite the brand you can flash it without a problem as the PCB is the same, but there are structural differences with non-reference cards that can render the bios not usable for your card and you would have to flash back or be unable to flash and had to use a different way to flash back.
Sometimes voltage and clocks get stuck due to profiles or driver quirks, when that happens and the "reset" button on precisionx or AB doesnt work, try to re-install drivers and/or OC software making sure you delete their install folder!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *achilles73*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Yesterday i flashed my MSI TF OC Gaming 780ti, with the "new" skyn3t msi gaming bios from the first page, but "things" don't work...
> I previously had the "standard" skyn3t msi bios and everything worked excellent.
> I flash it using Ez3flash, choose option 1 and 5, rebooted, booted to windows, unninstalled previously
> geforce drivers with DDU, reinstalled the drivers again (337.50).
> 
> Everything appears to be working ok, but i started to see that i can't acess nvidia control panel,
> nvidia inspector didn't work, and GPUZ show me, something that i dont know to interpreter...
> That my card/gpu it wasn't properly detected, maybe ? (i unninstalled/reinstalled drivers 3 times with DDU)
> 
> GPUz info: (confirms that the new bios is flashed)
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/qiaochz1efgooj3/780ti.PNG
> 
> For now i flashed back the "standard" skyn3t msi bios, following the exact same steps,
> and everything is working fine again.
> 
> Any clues why with this bios things didn't work ? Are anyone using this bios with the MSI TF OC Gaming 780ti ?
> 
> Thanks,
> JE


I need you and others that flashed the MSI gaming bios and its not working to post the bios version you see in GPUz please!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *levelup1*
> 
> So I been trying alot to oc my reference 780 ti with skyn3ts bios, seems 1205mhz on the core is the maximum i can achieve with a 230mhz on the memory clock. (sk hynix).
> Which in my opinion is quite low but things happen right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I've got some questions tho
> 
> When i play or benchmark my "power %" in precision x is never above 103% on benchmarks and around 90% playing games, eventho the slider is pushed to 200% on the power target, I'm using pci express 2.0 could this be it? Or is it normal 103% is the highest? And sometimes the power % dips to around 50% which causes a lag spike that is quite annoying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Oh and when a game/benchmark crashes i will have to restart the pc because if i try and run the game/benchmark again the clock is maxed at 1045mhz which i guess is the "stock" speed from the skyn3t bios.. ?


After a bios flash sometimes you have to re-install drivers and delete AB/precisionX profiles folder!
Where you downloaded the bios there was a description with the bios speed!








Did you check my OC guide for some pointers? *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahmed Agrode*
> 
> Hi guys yesterday i got Gigabyte Gtx 780ti oc windforce 3
> And in the pcb found a white marks ??? What is that and from what this marks and that dangerous or ??


Those marks look like something was spilled on the PCB, or could be TIM leftovers (very sloppy assembler work in the factory), is your card new or used? or you could have a refurbished card sold as new!









Cheers all

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## achilles73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I need you and others that flashed the MSI gaming bios and its not working to post the bios version you see in GPUz please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


My MSI gaming bios in GPUz is: 80.80.34.00.35 (P2083-0030)

GPUz screenshoot here:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/qiaochz1efgooj3/780ti.PNG

Thanks again for your great work.


----------



## ovard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahmed Agrode*
> 
> Hi guys yesterday i got Gigabyte Gtx 780ti oc windforce 3
> And in the pcb found a white marks ??? What is that and from what this marks and that dangerous or ??


Mine looked the same and completely dirty and smelled odd. I didn't get a good first impression. Then one fan sporadically died and I just forced them to switch it to a MSI Gaming instead. It was crap too( I am VERY picky), so I switched to a EVGA ACX instead. PCB, cooler and wires look glorious.

I'll stick to GB motherboards.


----------



## Wrathier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ovard*
> 
> Mine looked the same and completely dirty and smelled odd. I didn't get a good first impression. Then one fan sporadically died and I just forced them to switch it to a MSI Gaming instead. It was crap too( I am VERY picky), so I switched to a EVGA ACX instead. PCB, cooler and wires look glorious.
> 
> I'll stick to GB motherboards.


If my EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Superclocked ACX 3GB burns again I switch instantly back to Asus Direct CU II solution.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> But believing fudzilla...


From the same article:
_Basically if you are in the market for used Radeon on the cheap, buy it from a gamer, not a miner._

This is, IMO, FUD propagated to try to dampen the inevitable cliff-like drop in sales in around 6 months' time.

Mining is time sensitive. Eventually the difficulty will go up to the poing where mining on GPUs is going to become unprofitable because the electricity cost required to mine will exceed the value of the cryptocurrency being mined. This is accelerated by the new custom ASICs that have already been pre-sold which will hit the market some time in May, managing to cram the mining performance of about 120 R9 290X cards into a the power envelope of 3.

Once mining becomes unprofitable, all the GPU miners will flood ebay with their no longer profitable yet very gaming capable cards. This will inevitably lead to a massive price drop for second hand cards, which will in turn necessitate a similar drop in prices of similar new cards for anybody to bother buying new ones.

When this happens to ATI, and the prices of their cards go through the floor, Nvidia will inevitably have to make a similar adjustment. Possibly not as big, since they have a better product and they know it, but more cost sensitive gamers will easily be persuaded to get a second hand R9 290X if it costs half as much as a 780Ti.

So in 3-6 months might be a good time to go short on the shares in AMD and Nvidia, as there is likely to be extreme price deflation carnage in the 4th quarter this year.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> From the same article:
> _Basically if you are in the market for used Radeon on the cheap, buy it from a gamer, not a miner._
> 
> This is, IMO, FUD propagated to try to dampen the inevitable cliff-like drop in sales in around 6 months' time.
> 
> Mining is time sensitive. Eventually the difficulty will go up to the poing where mining on GPUs is going to become unprofitable because the electricity cost required to mine will exceed the value of the cryptocurrency being mined. This is accelerated by the new custom ASICs that have already been pre-sold which will hit the market some time in May, managing to cram the mining performance of about 120 R9 290X cards into a the power envelope of 3.
> 
> *Once mining becomes unprofitable*, all the GPU miners will flood ebay with their no longer profitable yet very gaming capable cards. This will inevitably lead to a massive price drop for second hand cards, which will in turn necessitate a similar drop in prices of similar new cards for anybody to bother buying new ones.
> 
> When this happens to ATI, and the prices of their cards go through the floor, Nvidia will inevitably have to make a similar adjustment. Possibly not as big, since they have a better product and they know it, but more cost sensitive gamers will easily be persuaded to get a second hand R9 290X if it costs half as much as a 780Ti.
> 
> So in 3-6 months might be a good time to go short on the shares in AMD and Nvidia, as there is likely to be extreme price deflation carnage in the 4th quarter this year.


From all the research I've done for myself, it already is unprofitable for GPU's regardless of the cryptocurrency being mined. It's now really only for the fools who can't do math, or folks who don't have to pay for their electricity.


----------



## Silent Scone

New Catzilla score


----------



## Wrathier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> From all the research I've done for myself, it already is unprofitable for GPU's regardless of the cryptocurrency being mined. It's now really only for the fools who can't do math, or folks who don't have to pay for their electricity.


Totally agreed. I only mine as I live in Sweden and my electricity just so happen to be free. - If that wasn't the case I think I rather fast (like the first time I received my electrical bill) would stop









I also do care about games and want to run in my resolution: 2560x1080p and it seems like my Geforce 780Ti does that rather good, but sure, if I could have 2 X Radeon 290X for the same price as 1 X Geforce 780Ti I would go that way, but that isn't the case here in EU.


----------



## robirobi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wrathier*
> 
> Totally agreed. I only mine as I live in Sweden and my electricity just so happen to be free. - If that wasn't the case I think I rather fast (like the first time I received my electrical bill) would stop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also do care about games and want to run in my resolution: 2560x1080p and it seems like my Geforce 780Ti does that rather good, but sure, if I could have 2 X Radeon 290X for the same price as 1 X Geforce 780Ti I would go that way, but that isn't the case here in EU.


Electricity in Sweden is for free?


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> From all the research I've done for myself, it already is unprofitable for GPU's regardless of the cryptocurrency being mined. It's now really only for the fools who can't do math, or folks who don't have to pay for their electricity.


Not quite, but it's getting very close to neutral for a dedicated mining system. If you have a system that would run 24/7 anyway (e.g. a multi-seat virtualuzed gaming system / server consolidated machine like what I have), it still makes sense.


----------



## Wrathier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robirobi*
> 
> Electricity in Sweden is for free?


Yes in many agreements it is. - Electricity is not a big deal in Sweden as Nuclear power is still operative as well as huge water power plants etc. - So many people have electricity for free - but not all, far from all, but a few lucky once like myself









I rent a house 127 square meters I think it is called with my own garage for my car and a rather huge garden for around 6000 SEK a month (924,62 USD). Also heat is included in my agreement, but I pay for water and for that they pickup my garbage every two weeks.


----------



## v-nom001

Hi, my sli inno3d iChill GTX 780 Ti Herculez x3 Ultra :



my cards are rev B1, be it a special bios for this rev B1 or not as it was the case for 780 ?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v-nom001*
> 
> Hi, my sli inno3d iChill GTX 780 Ti Herculez x3 Ultra :
> 
> 
> 
> my cards are rev B1, be it a special bios for this rev B1 or not as it was the case for 780 ?


Inno3D iChill HerculeZ 3000
80.80.30.00.1B

*780ti-ichill-h-300-vBios*

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Ahmed Agrode

Is a new and i cant test that gpu until get my 4930k but would that a risk or something ??


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v-nom001*
> 
> Hi, my sli inno3d iChill GTX 780 Ti Herculez x3 Ultra :
> 
> 
> 
> my cards are rev B1, be it a special bios for this rev B1 or not as it was the case for 780 ?


Ahh another rare card like my HOF! Sweet card man!


----------



## sperson1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Ahh another rare card like my HOF! Sweet card man!


Wait so Rev B1 is a rare card?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sperson1*
> 
> Wait so Rev B1 is a rare card?


No sir, the Inno3d iChill Hercules X3 is a rare card!









Not a lot out there in the woods for this particular card! It's a very good aftermarket cooler, probably the best out there!


----------



## Wrathier

A matter of preference, should I buy a 780 today, I would get the https://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/ROG_POSEIDONGTX780P3GD5/

That's sexy


----------



## ovard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wrathier*
> 
> Yes, I have asked them multiple times specifically in regards to mining and that was there last answer.
> 
> .


I know for a fact that if you run any 780 TI(well at least the three brands I've tried) at 150+ powerlevel(EVGA Precision), it's going to die unless you have a (not even sure if this is enough)FC waterblock, the VRM's themselves need 2 Gentle typhoons at 1000 RPM. I tried EVGA's own OC scanner at 150% powerlimit and sure enough it blew up! The store laughed when I called the second time and explained it. Them and I have this sort of "Well, it will break, let's be friends when that happens" thing going after so many years. I just recently had to do my first real "send in" RMA with the GIGABYTE 780 TI to them. I wish I could make that money from my own or someone elses hobby.

If I were you I'd stick with EVGA with this series, they seem to be best rounded and most others have super crappy OC gains even on water. Or get a ref card, even naked and put on some real cooling by yourself and buy that extra expensive beer that day. Maybe do it reversed so you make the right choice? Looking back at my mess I would get a naked card, that is at least "decent", and then slap on a Prolimatech MK-26 and some tucked away Gentle Typhoons.

Kind regards!


----------



## victorma

Hey guys!

I have an EVGA 780 Ti SC, which is now watercooled using an EK block in my custom loop.

I used nvflash to flash my card to the skyn3t bios according to this thread:

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18545210

Now how do I up my voltage to 1.21? GPU-Z shows it as 0.9-0.987ish, and I can't get the version of Afterburner in that guide installed.

Any help appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## robirobi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sperson1*
> 
> Wait so Rev B1 is a rare card?


Do you mean the GK110? All GTX 780 Ti have revision B1.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *victorma*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> I have an EVGA 780 Ti SC, which is now watercooled using an EK block in my custom loop.
> 
> I used nvflash to flash my card to the skyn3t bios according to this thread:
> 
> http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18545210
> 
> Now how do I up my voltage to 1.21? GPU-Z shows it as 0.9-0.987ish, and I can't get the version of Afterburner in that guide installed.
> 
> Any help appreciated! Thanks!


Welcome to *OCN!*









Ok you flashed the bios, next time you can give our tool a go, EZ3flash! its in my SIG and also my flash guide, its really easy to use!
The latest afterburner is beta 19, here: http://www.guru3d.com/files_get/msi_afterburner_beta_download,21.html
Read my OC guide for some pointers: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Wrathier

I do not mine with power level higher than 106/95 target. - As explained by EVGA, I was probably just unlucky and got a bad card. (The first card I was not using Skyn3t bios on).

This one will do much better or I will rma it again. - regarding water: I am currently building a new rig and my plan is, to get this card under water if nothing else, just for the looks of it









The store do not really have a choice as I have in writing from EVGA that the card is fully capable of mining as long as I keep my computer clean. - And that I do.

All that stuff with super overclocking and then mining isn't really worth it, I would get around with luck 50-60 khash more and that is just not worth to be without a card for a few weeks again for that little









However, I have no doubt as Ed wrote earlier, that they have saved in cash on the cooling of the vram and that is probably why these cards do not even have a sensor.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wrathier*
> 
> I do not mine with power level higher than 106/95 target. - As explained by EVGA, I was probably just unlucky and got a bad card. (The first card I was not using Skyn3t bios on).
> 
> This one will do much better or I will rma it again. - regarding water: I am currently building a new rig and my plan is, to get this card under water if nothing else, just for the looks of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The store do not really have a choice as I have in writing from EVGA that the card is fully capable of mining as long as I keep my computer clean. - And that I do.
> 
> All that stuff with super overclocking and then mining isn't really worth it, I would get around with luck 50-60 khash more and that is just not worth to be without a card for a few weeks again for that little
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, I have no doubt as Ed wrote earlier, that they have saved in cash on the cooling of the vram *VRM´s* and that is probably why these cards do not even have a sensor.


True, for a couple more $ they could have a much better power section, but in their point of view ($$$), and the way they designed the cards these are fine!


----------



## victorma

So, I was trying to overclock using Afterburner after doing the overvolt mod. At one point my benchmark crashed while testing for stability (1264 mhz core, 1.325V), and now whenever I try to restart I get an immediate BSOD (SYTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION) on boot. Right after the boot logo but before I even get to the login screen.

The kicker is that this only happens when I have official nVidia drivers installed. It does not happen without the nVidia drivers....without them it boots just fine. When I install the nVidia drivers, I get the BSOD on startup =(

I've tried uninstalling and reisntalling a million times, and have restored my stock BIOS...nada :/


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *victorma*
> 
> So, I was trying to overclock using Afterburner after doing the overvolt mod. At one point my benchmark crashed while testing for stability (1264 mhz core, 1.325V), and now whenever I try to restart I get an immediate BSOD (SYTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION) on boot. Right after the boot logo but before I even get to the login screen.
> 
> The kicker is that this only happens when I have official nVidia drivers installed. It does not happen without the nVidia drivers....without them it boots just fine. When I install the nVidia drivers, I get the BSOD on startup =(
> 
> I've tried uninstalling and reisntalling a million times, and have restored my stock BIOS...nada :/


You need to do a clean uninstall using this method:

BradleyW's Uninstall Guide for Nvidia

There are drivers embedded deep that regular uninstallers can't or won't remove.

Once you remove all drivers, you should be able to re-install with no issues (fingers crossed)!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *victorma*
> 
> So, I was trying to overclock using Afterburner after doing the overvolt mod. At one point my benchmark crashed while testing for stability (1264 mhz core, 1.325V), and now whenever I try to restart I get an immediate BSOD (SYTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION) on boot. Right after the boot logo but before I even get to the login screen.
> 
> The kicker is that this only happens when I have official nVidia drivers installed. It does not happen without the nVidia drivers....without them it boots just fine. When I install the nVidia drivers, I get the BSOD on startup =(
> 
> I've tried uninstalling and reisntalling a million times, and have restored my stock BIOS...nada :/


The volt mod doesn't work with 780Ti, its only for the 780/Titan! Only by hardmodding the 780Ti by soldering a resistance (loose warranty) to increase voltage beyond 1,212V


Uninstall AB and PrecisionX or any other OC software, delete their folders inside program files (x86)
Use DDU to clean completely any nvidia driver leftovers: http://www.guru3d.com/files_get/display_driver_uninstaller_download,9.html
Install the latest display drivers: http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/geforce_337_50_beta_download.html
install your favorite OC software and have fun!








This should restore your sanity and stop the BSOD´s!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## victorma

Thanks! I didn't know. So, for the 780 Ti, what BIOS should I use and what method should I go with for overclocking? I want to get the most out of it @ 1.212V!

Even after flashing skyn3t's BIOS I was not able to get 1.212, I was seeing 0.900-987 in GPU-Z. Any ideas?

I ended up formatting and re-installing Windows, after flashing my stock BIOS back to the card. I'd love some guidance on how to do a clean overclock/overvolt now if anyone can provide me with one!

Thanks again for all the help. My setup is an EVGA 780 Ti SC w/ EK Clean CSQ block (full card block) in a custom loop.

Edit: I was using this guide that seems to imply 1.3V+ is possible on the 780 Ti?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *victorma*
> 
> Thanks! I didn't know. So, for the 780 Ti, what BIOS should I use and what method should I go with for overclocking? I want to get the most out of it @ 1.212V!
> 
> Even after flashing skyn3t's BIOS I was not able to get 1.212, I was seeing 0.900-987 in GPU-Z. Any ideas?
> 
> I ended up formatting and re-installing Windows, after flashing my stock BIOS back to the card. I'd love some guidance on how to do a clean overclock/overvolt now if anyone can provide me with one!
> 
> Thanks again for all the help. My setup is an EVGA 780 Ti SC w/ EK Clean CSQ block (full card block) in a custom loop.
> 
> Edit: I was using this guide that seems to imply 1.3V+ is possible on the 780 Ti?


No ,the top voltage i have seen working with a 780Ti with the volt mod was 1,24V and still some reboots and freezes happened, only a hand full had it working above 1,212V!
Read my guide for some pointers, disregard any voltage mods, tools or LLC hacks , as they are only for 780/Titan!

*OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*

In my SIG you also have EZ3flash to easily flash your cards and my flashing guide too!
Also you have a link in my SIG, to fill your SIG with your RIG! *It helps us to help you!*









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## victorma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No ,the top voltage i have seen working with a 780Ti with the volt mod was 1,24V and still some reboots and freezes happened, only a hand full had it working above 1,212V!
> Read my guide for some pointers, disregard any voltage mods, tools or LLC hacks , as they are only for 780/Titan!
> 
> *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*
> 
> In my SIG you also have EZ3flash to easily flash your cards and my flashing guide too!
> Also you have a link in my SIG, to fill your SIG with your RIG! *It helps us to help you!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Thanks!

It seems as if even though I am using the modded BIOS and have 1.212 voltage set in Afterburner, my voltage won't go past 1.075. Any ideas, or am I reading this wrong?



http://imgur.com/FoQklts


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Ok guys the new Galaxy GTX780ti HOF turned up and so far I am over the moon with it.
Temps are awesome (Doesn't go over 65c), there is a tiny bit of coil whine, but nothing serious, I have to shut off all the case fans, any other external sound and stick my head next to the coils to hear it.
But I know that's completely normal, all the other cards squealed like a pig.

To Occamrazor, are these Power supplies any good Corsair RM750.

This is what I'm using now (OCZ PC Power & Cooling MK III Silencer 1200)
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/pc_power_amp_cooling_mk_iii_silencer_1200_review,2.html

Card info (It is a HOF not HOF+)
http://s1368.photobucket.com/user/Craig_Jaundrell/media/hof_zpsb6be4058.gif.html


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Ok guys the new Galaxy GTX780ti HOF turned up and so far I am over the moon with it.
> Temps are awesome (Doesn't go over 65c), there is a tiny bit of coil whine, but nothing serious, I have to shut off all the case fans, any other external sound and stick my head next to the coils to hear it.
> But I know that's completely normal, all the other cards squealed like a pig.
> 
> *To Occamrazor, are these Power supplies any good Corsair RM750.*
> 
> This is what I'm using now (OCZ PC Power & Cooling MK III Silencer 1200)
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/pc_power_amp_cooling_mk_iii_silencer_1200_review,2.html
> 
> Card info (It is a HOF not HOF+)
> http://s1368.photobucket.com/user/Craig_Jaundrell/media/hof_zpsb6be4058.gif.html


I know I'm not Ed, but I figured id post this link for you to look at. @shilka is the resident psu guru, he wrote this. http://www.overclock.net/t/1455892/why-you-should-not-buy-a-corsair-rm-psu


----------



## robirobi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Ok guys the new Galaxy GTX780ti HOF turned up and so far I am over the moon with it.
> Temps are awesome (Doesn't go over 65c), there is a tiny bit of coil whine, but nothing serious, I have to shut off all the case fans, any other external sound and stick my head next to the coils to hear it.
> But I know that's completely normal, all the other cards squealed like a pig.
> 
> To Occamrazor, are these Power supplies any good Corsair RM750.
> 
> This is what I'm using now (OCZ PC Power & Cooling MK III Silencer 1200)
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/pc_power_amp_cooling_mk_iii_silencer_1200_review,2.html
> 
> Card info (It is a HOF not HOF+)
> http://s1368.photobucket.com/user/Craig_Jaundrell/media/hof_zpsb6be4058.gif.html


Too bad they don't sell that card here...


----------



## schoolofmonkey

I've left Heaven Benchmark running for an hour, even without the Air con on, never went over 65c.
Nothing including my GTX670 kept that cool on air.

I'm seriously blown away.
The coil whine is nearly gone, Guess that's them settling down.
Even though the 3 Gigabyte cards were faulty (VRAM artifacts), they never whined (Kingdoms of Amalur will make anything whine though).
So I'm not sure its a power supply problem.

@Jimhans1 Thanks for the info, glad I didn't buy one...lol

edit:
Sorry about all the silly question and what seems like whining, after a string of bad luck, I would love to find a card that works.
One that I can just sit at the pc and just play a game without having to monitor temps, check for bad vram or worry my card is making a sound like a dying CRT TV.
I thank you all for helping and putting up with my BS... You guys are awesome.


----------



## W3isk

Hi again

Found a heatmeter and have been doing some testing. I said i could oc to around 1350 which was true but only to certain games. When I finally got time to test other games than AC IV and Crysis 3 I found out that the oc was not stable. For example I learned tomb raiders benchmarking tool is quite heavy on the gpu
Dropped the oc to lower leves where it was stable in all games and benchmarks. Now thats sorted out I was wondering if my heatreader is giving me realistic readings? I was pointing it at the VRM area and sweeped across the board to find the hottest spot. Picture is taken after 5 runs of tomb raiders benchmarking tool. I have understood that VRMs get like reeally hot?

Other thing I'd like to ask is, what kind of power is the card drawing? with 1.212V and power target set to max?
I'm picking up a new PSU next week so not going to stress the card anymore before that even though there hasn't been any problems yet. I'm just afraid my PSU is not giving clean enough power (xfx 650w 80+ bronze, core edition/from last build).


----------



## robirobi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I've left Heaven Benchmark running for an hour, even without the Air con on, never went over 65c.
> Nothing including my GTX670 kept that cool on air.
> 
> I'm seriously blown away.
> The coil whine is nearly gone, Guess that's them settling down.
> Even though the 3 Gigabyte cards were faulty (VRAM artifacts), they never whined (Kingdoms of Amalur will make anything whine though).
> So I'm not sure its a power supply problem.
> 
> @Jimhans1 Thanks for the info, glad I didn't buy one...lol
> 
> edit:
> Sorry about all the silly question and what seems like whining, after a string of bad luck, I would love to find a card that works.
> One that I can just sit at the pc and just play a game without having to monitor temps, check for bad vram or worry my card is making a sound like a dying CRT TV.
> I thank you all for helping and putting up with my BS... You guys are awesome.


Quite impressive considering Galaxy is one of the lower end brands. I bought a Galaxy from the GeForce FX series in 2013 and eventually it died after too much Cg and HLSL coding. Fortunately the German support sent me a brand new card. Unfortunately it died too but I moved already to another country. :\


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *W3isk*
> 
> I'm picking up a new PSU next week so not going to stress the card anymore before that even though there hasn't been any problems yet. I'm just afraid my PSU is not giving clean enough power (xfx 650w 80+ bronze, core edition/from last build).


What can you find at what prices?


----------



## W3isk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> What can you find at what prices?


I was looking to buy seasonic 860 platinum xp2. Or maybe 1kW. Will be adding another card in the future and oc'ing it also so that's a factor.
Price at this point is irrelevant considering the price of the whole pc.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *W3isk*
> 
> I was looking to buy seasonic 860 platinum xp2. Or maybe 1kW. Will be adding another card in the future and oc'ing it also so that's a factor.
> Price at this point is irrelevant considering the price of the whole pc.


EVGA SuperNova P2 or the Super Flower Leadex which the EVGA is based has better ripple suppression and it also has a bigger fan if that matters, Its also cheaper

http://www.overclock.net/t/1438987/best-fully-modular-1000-watts-psu


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *victorma*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> It seems as if even though I am using the modded BIOS and have 1.212 voltage set in Afterburner, my voltage won't go past 1.075. Any ideas, or am I reading this wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/FoQklts


Did you enable voltage monitoring and voltage control in AB settings? if so look for the voltage readings in AB monitor, not in GPUz! If it doesnt work you will have to switch to PrecisionX!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I know I'm not Ed, but I figured id post this link for you to look at. @shilka is the resident psu guru, he wrote this. http://www.overclock.net/t/1455892/why-you-should-not-buy-a-corsair-rm-psu


No, you are not Ed!







You are Jimhans1! A valuable member of this forum that helps out anyone in need to the best of your knowledge! You are one of the good guys Jim!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I've left Heaven Benchmark running for an hour, even without the Air con on, never went over 65c.
> Nothing including my GTX670 kept that cool on air.
> 
> I'm seriously blown away.
> The coil whine is nearly gone, Guess that's them settling down.
> Even though the 3 Gigabyte cards were faulty (VRAM artifacts), they never whined (Kingdoms of Amalur will make anything whine though).
> So I'm not sure its a power supply problem.
> 
> @Jimhans1 Thanks for the info, glad I didn't buy one...lol
> 
> edit:
> Sorry about all the silly question and what seems like whining, after a string of bad luck, I would love to find a card that works.
> One that I can just sit at the pc and just play a game without having to monitor temps, check for bad vram or worry my card is making a sound like a dying CRT TV.
> I thank you all for helping and putting up with my BS... You guys are awesome.


No, its not like that! You are not whining or putting anyone up with your BS (for the record its not BS )! You are someone that had misinformation or some parts of this technology are new to you and of course you have a lot of questions, our part here is to help you out and answer you to the best of our knowledge, until you are happy with what you know!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *W3isk*
> 
> Hi again
> 
> Found a heatmeter and have been doing some testing. I said i could oc to around 1350 which was true but only to certain games. When I finally got time to test other games than AC IV and Crysis 3 I found out that the oc was not stable. For example I learned tomb raiders benchmarking tool is quite heavy on the gpu
> Dropped the oc to lower leves where it was stable in all games and benchmarks. Now thats sorted out I was wondering if my heatreader is giving me realistic readings? I was pointing it at the VRM area and sweeped across the board to find the hottest spot. Picture is taken after 5 runs of tomb raiders benchmarking tool. I have understood that VRMs get like reeally hot?
> 
> Other thing I'd like to ask is, what kind of power is the card drawing? with 1.212V and power target set to max?
> I'm picking up a new PSU next week so not going to stress the card anymore before that even though there hasn't been any problems yet. I'm just afraid my PSU is not giving clean enough power (xfx 650w 80+ bronze, core edition/from last build).


Read my article on power draw:

_The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB gets its reading from the VRM´s!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP with my formula:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)_

About the VRM's, you took the readings in the back of the card, although the heat propagates to the back of the card, its in the front where the VRM modules are that the real temperature should be read but as there is no sensors in reference cards you can only speculate an educated guess, by rule of the thumb add 20/30C to your core temperature, IMO VRM temps above 85C compromise other nearby components as capacitors (not all but in many cards have lower heat tolerance capacitors) and the voltage controller itself that are rated for 85C optimum working temperature, even the VRM's working at excess heat will reduce its operating life time!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> What can you find at what prices?


Glad to see you Bro!








Hope all is well!









Cheers all

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Glad to see you Bro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope all is well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Got my old internet working the new fiber does still not work and jack .... has been done about it


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No, its not like that! You are not whining or putting anyone up with your BS (for the record its not BS )! You are someone that had misinformation or some parts of this technology are new to you and of course you have a lot of questions, our part here is to help you out and answer you to the best of our knowledge, until you are happy with what you know!


I'm usually one of those people who will sit and work it out for myself, but this has got me stumped.

Well in my 15+ years in IT (and I was a Apple certified tech too..lol), I seriously have never come across personally coil whine in a GPU until I bought the GTX780ti's.
PSU yes.
My systems have always been overclocked and stable, no annoying noises, and for the life of me now I don't know why the run of bad luck with the GTX780ti's.
Stick my ASUS GTX670 single or Sli back in the machine, no whine but a GTX780ti there is whine.

Don't get me wrong this Galaxy GTX780ti HOF has been the most stable, coolest (temps) and fastest out of the 3 cards I had, and I can't praise it enough, but the whine.
Its a good thing it matches the frequency of the fans, but bugs me when I know what I'm listening for, can't help but stick my head on the side grill (Bloody OCD..lol)
I'm at the point of buying another PSU, wife will kill me though but I don't know.

After reading a few forums, its not an unusual thing just all the miss information.
Loved the one that said GTX780ti's don't have coils









You have been a great help Ed and very patent, Thank you.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wrathier*
> 
> I do not mine with power level higher than 106/95 target. - As explained by EVGA, I was probably just unlucky and got a bad card. (The first card I was not using Skyn3t bios on).
> 
> The store do not really have a choice as I have in writing from EVGA that the card is fully capable of mining as long as I keep my computer clean. - And that I do.
> 
> All that stuff with super overclocking and then mining isn't really worth it, I would get around with luck 50-60 khash more and that is just not worth to be without a card for a few weeks again for that little


You can easily get to 1085MHz @ 1.085V below 90C.
The total gain over standard non-SC model is about 100Kh.
Also remember that you can RMA the card directly with EVGA, no need to go via the retailer.

Regarding some of the power components, I notice that inductors are a common part to fail due to overheating. There is also no TIM between them and the heatsink. This seems like a major oversight, and easy to rectify.


----------



## fernlander

My MSI gaming is not a dud but it's not great either.

With regular skyn3t bios I can do 1250s in Crysis 3. Now NFS rivals can only do 1140 to not get that horrible "get device removed" error. BF4 surprisingly does higher but I haven't tested it yet.


----------



## Byronist

Hello guys! Since last posting I have RMA'd my Gigabyte Windforce (one of the many defective ones out there) and was refunded accordingly.

Today I've received the EVGA 780 Ti SC ACX and what a difference! I've already started playing around with overclocking it with the default BIOS and it handles it very well. This is very stable at the moment:

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/gxpf7/

Could I ask for the person in charge of the owner's club list to remove my Gigabyte entry of March (the 21st)? That poor guy is probably being disassembled as we speak...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> You can easily get to 1085MHz @ 1.085V below 90C.
> The total gain over standard non-SC model is about 100Kh.
> Also remember that you can RMA the card directly with EVGA, no need to go via the retailer.
> 
> Regarding some of the power components, *I notice that inductors are a common part to fail due to overheating. There is also no TIM between them and the heatsink. This seems like a major oversight*, and easy to rectify.


True! Most inductors used in graphics cards are rated at 85C, although they can withstand higher temperatures,
thermal fatigue is a threat in any composite system that experiences thermal cycles during use, EK in the Titan/780 early water-blocks assembly instructions "forgot" about the [R33] inductors thermal tape but redeemed themselves when released the 780Ti blocks!
Its amazing the quantity of overlooks these companies make...









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## v-nom001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Inno3D iChill HerculeZ 3000
> 80.80.30.00.1B
> 
> *780ti-ichill-h-300-vBios*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


thank , is it normal that in kepler bios 1.27 that memory is dimmed to 0 with this bios?


----------



## gordan

Yeah. I might take the HSFs off my GK110 cards this weekend and fit some thermal pads between the inductors and the heat plate.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v-nom001*
> 
> thank , is it normal that in kepler bios 1.27 that memory is dimmed to 0 with this bios?


Did you flash it already? Send me your stock bios to check it!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> Yeah. I might take the HSFs off my GK110 cards this weekend and fit some thermal pads between the inductors and the heat plate.


When i bought my 2 EK XXL blocks, i put thermal tape on the memory inductors even when there was no indication to it, i found it strange that there was thermal tape on the core phase inductors but not on the memory, later on discovered it was an oversight on EK part!
Quite a few titans "died" from memory inductors failure, directly caused by this oversight or not i cannot really tell...











Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## schoolofmonkey

@OccamRazor
And others..lol

What would you do in my case, buy a new power supply (recommendations)
or get a better case that doesn't have open mesh grills on the side (Was thinking NZXT H440 plenty of sound dampening).

Thanks again guys.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> @OccamRazor
> And others..lol
> 
> What would you do in my case, buy a new power supply (recommendations)
> or get a better case that doesn't have open mesh grills on the side (Was thinking NZXT H440 plenty of sound dampening).
> 
> Thanks again guys.


First fill your SIG with your RIG ! You have a link in my SIG! *IT helps us to help you!







*


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> First fill your SIG with your RIG ! You have a link in my SIG! *IT helps us to help you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yeah that would of helped.

Done, will add more later, but I have the main info.


----------



## v-nom001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Did you flash it already? Send me your stock bios to check it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


not yet, by cons with my bios stock can't change the memory in kepler

http://www.partage-facile.com/YRUJRTNKJE/gk110.rom.html


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Yeah that would of helped.
> 
> Done, will add more later, but I have the main info.


What PSU´s brands do you have there in Australia? I mean what brands can you get and prices?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v-nom001*
> 
> not yet, by cons with my bios stock can't change the memory in kepler
> 
> http://www.partage-facile.com/YRUJRTNKJE/gk110.rom.html


Please send it through PM or in a post, that site is fishy!







:



Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> What PSU´s brands do you have there in Australia? I mean what brands can you get and prices?


Here's the local shop:
http://www.umart.com.au/pro/products_listnew.phtml?id=10&bid=4&id2=140

The Seasonic 1000W Platinum looked good, pretty expensive though.

The other retailer only sells Corsair RM's or SHAW....









I'm guessing you're thinking Power supply causing the GPU whine right...lol


----------



## Wrathier

I roll with the RM1000 and have no "whine" from it, if my PSU started to coil whine I would exchange it. I like the fact, that you must use 400Watt+ before the fan even starts to spin.

It is just that good


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wrathier*
> 
> I roll with the RM1000 and have no "whine" from it, if my PSU started to coil whine I would exchange it. I like the fact, that you must use 400Watt+ before the fan even starts to spin.
> 
> It is just that good


Its not the PSU whining, its the video card, even with vsync on..
If I use my spare GTX670's in SLi there is no whine.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Here's the local shop:
> http://www.umart.com.au/pro/products_listnew.phtml?id=10&bid=4&id2=140
> 
> The Seasonic 1000W Platinum looked good, pretty expensive though.
> 
> The other retailer only sells Corsair RM's or SHAW....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing you're thinking *Power supply causing whine* right...lol


Yes!









Quoting my Friend shilka: _"Yes the EVGA SuperNova G2 has better ripple and is 120$ http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438017 Also note that some of the Seasonic Platinum units can have coil whine_"

How much do you want to spend on a PSU?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting my Friend shilka: _"Yes the EVGA SuperNova G2 has better ripple and is 120$ http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438017 Also note that some of the Seasonic Platinum units can have coil whine_"
> 
> How much do you want to spend on a PSU?


You pick one you think is the best that could help the gpu whine lol.


----------



## Wrathier

Try locking the framerate to ie. 60fps trough Precision X.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wrathier*
> 
> Try locking the framerate to ie. 60fps trough Precision X.


First thing I tried, no where near as noticeable, but its still there.
I really do need to stick my head next to the side grill to hear it at all, even when the room is dead silent, but the ocd kicks in and I just know its there.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting my Friend shilka: _"Yes the EVGA SuperNova G2_


So the EVGA SuperNOVA 1000W G2 Gold Power Supply then...lol

Can't get the 750, only in the NEX


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> You pick one you think is the best that could help the gpu whine lol.


Best are these: Cooler Master V700 or EVGA SuperNova G2 750 watts! (shilka quotes again, he´s our PSU guru!)








You don't need more than 750W but if you cant get one go for the 1000W!
G2 1300W is REALLY good!









http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=349

"With a total score even higher than the 1kW model, the EVGA G2 1300 watt unit takes everything that is good about little brother and somehow manages to completely obliterate the competition by bringing it to market at an unbeatable price. All things considered, I don't know of any one single power supply at or near this power level that can do the job any better. This... is the power supply to beat at the 1300 watt level right now. It is that damn good. This is the power supply that makes you say, "screw Platinum efficiency, I'm getting an EVGA G2 1300 instead." Heck, I want one, and I already have one."

Jonny guru


----------



## Wrathier

You will still have coil whine from the card. My EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Superclocked ACX 3GB had coil whine on the Thermaltake Thoughpower and now it have on the RM1000. - It is only a little noticable so I decided to keep the card. - Also it is running cooler with much lower fan RPM than my first card did.

I would not buy the EVGA SuperNOVA personally, but again it's a matter of prefference. Buy what you like and what you think is the best bed.

I just ordered the Corsair Professional Individually sleeved DC Cable Kit, Type 3 (Generation 2) including AXI/AX/HX/TXM/CXM/RM, 2x 4+4 pin ATX/EPS, 6x 6+2 pin PCIe, 4x SATA, 3x Molex.

That supports the following:

AXI Platinum Series - 1200/860/760
AX Platinum Series - 860/760
HX Gold Series - 1050/850/750/650
TXM Bronze Series - 850/750/650/550
RM Gold Series - 450/550/650/750/850/1000
CXM Bronze Series - 750/600/500/430

Giving me a wide range of upgrade possibilities.

On a side note: Shilka and me are from the same country, but we do not agree upon this matter, at all to be honest. - There is one thread on the Internet towards the RM1000 - that is made my Shilka. - I do not call that proof I call it preposterous.


----------



## jokkan

Hey

Trying to download the MSI 780Ti Gaming bios from first page, however it dosent work, windows cannot open file? Is it corrupt or is it my OS, Thanks!


----------



## Wrathier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokkan*
> 
> Hey
> 
> Trying to download the MSI 780Ti Gaming bios from first page, however it dosent work, windows cannot open file? Is it corrupt or is it my OS, Thanks!


Download Winrar then extract it and flash it with nvflash.


----------



## jokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wrathier*
> 
> Download Winrar then extract it and flash it with nvflash.


daah, thought i had winrar on the computer.. guess not


----------



## Wrathier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokkan*
> 
> daah, thought i had winrar on the computer.. guess not


Glad you sorted it


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wrathier*
> 
> You will still have coil whine from the card. My EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Superclocked ACX 3GB had coil whine on the Thermaltake Thoughpower and now it have on the RM1000. - It is only a little noticable so I decided to keep the card. - Also it is running cooler with much lower fan RPM than my first card did.
> 
> I would not buy the EVGA SuperNOVA personally, but again it's a matter of prefference. Buy what you like and what you think is the best bed.
> 
> I just ordered the Corsair Professional Individually sleeved DC Cable Kit, Type 3 (Generation 2) including AXI/AX/HX/TXM/CXM/RM, 2x 4+4 pin ATX/EPS, 6x 6+2 pin PCIe, 4x SATA, 3x Molex.
> 
> That supports the following:
> 
> AXI Platinum Series - 1200/860/760
> AX Platinum Series - 860/760
> HX Gold Series - 1050/850/750/650
> TXM Bronze Series - 850/750/650/550
> RM Gold Series - 450/550/650/750/850/1000
> CXM Bronze Series - 750/600/500/430
> 
> Giving me a wide range of upgrade possibilities.
> 
> On a side note: Shilka and me are from the same country, but we do not agree upon this matter, at all to be honest. - There is one thread on the Internet towards the RM1000 - that is made my Shilka. - I do not call that proof I call it preposterous.


All cards have coil whine! Some more, some less but its always there as long as there is electronic circuits with coils!
An electronic circuit is composed of individual electronic components, such as resistors, transistors, capacitors, inductors and diodes, connected by conductive wires or traces through which electric current can flow. Like other inductors, a choke usually consists of a coil of insulated wire often wound on a magnetic core, although some consist of a donut-shaped "bead'' of ferrite material strung on a wire! Thus coil whine!









As i said before:

_"Coil whine is mechanical resonance of the coil with the frequency of the signal passing through it. Physically, a coil is just loops of wire, sometimes with a core other than air. If the frequency of the signal is in resonance with the physical wires of the coil, the coil may vibrate! The vibration is beyond human hearing but other times it's in the range of human hearing.
There are many electrical parts/circuits which can cause whining noises, so don't just assume you are hearing coils. Annoying buzzing/electrical sound(s) are unlikely to emanate from a coil - you have something else making noise. Whining is caused by a part (or parts) physically vibrating.
Unto itself, voltage is not going to cause a whining sound. Voltage is electrical potential (actually, EMF); current through a device is dependent on the voltage across it. With a GPU, changing the voltage changes the operating frequency of various components within the chip, however something is probably in resonance with the signal."_

Well shilka IS our resident PSU guru, (not always right like you and me, we are not absolute all knowing) and like you he is entitled to his opinion! My opinion on the RM PSUs is they could have being built better, even Jonny Guru says it!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Yeah well my Whine/Buzz changes frequency depending on what you are looking at in game.
If I rotate quickly the frequency goes up and down.

Is this the recommended PS but most of the guru's here..lol
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=27012


----------



## Wrathier

Well Ed on the bright side - lets say I am so lucky that the RM1000 actually brakes down and takes the motherboard, the cpu, the graphic card etc with it in the process (Witch is very unlikely) I will just get new stuff on the warrenty. Yes, a few weeks again without a computer, but then with all the fun to rebuild









I have never tried that before though I have had a few psu's pop it has always just been the psu, nothing else in the system. - Not even back in the PIII days.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Yeah well my Whine/Buzz changes frequency depending on what you are looking at in game.
> If I rotate quickly the frequency goes up and down.
> 
> Is this the recommended PS but most of the guru's here..lol
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=27012


http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&file=print&reid=346

_"Summary

EVGA's second ever submission to this site just happens to be absolutely fantastic. The Supernova G2 1000 watt unit is stable, it's low on ripple, and it's plenty efficient. Just like the box said it was. And it's affordable, too. Folks, don't worry about the bragging rights the NEX1500 would give you... this right here is the EVGA unit to own, and I am really looking forward to taking a look at big brother 1300W before too long. If that unit is as good as this one is... look out, competition.

The Good:

excellent ripple control
excellent voltage stability
affordable
fully modular
nice looking
10 year warranty
The Bad:

nothing, really
The Mediocre:

some cable length issues"_


----------



## Wrathier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&file=print&reid=346
> 
> _"Summary
> 
> EVGA's second ever submission to this site just happens to be absolutely fantastic. The Supernova G2 1000 watt unit is stable, it's low on ripple, and it's plenty efficient. Just like the box said it was. And it's affordable, too. Folks, don't worry about the bragging rights the NEX1500 would give you... this right here is the EVGA unit to own, and I am really looking forward to taking a look at big brother 1300W before too long. If that unit is as good as this one is... look out, competition.
> 
> The Good:
> 
> excellent ripple control
> excellent voltage stability
> affordable
> fully modular
> nice looking
> 10 year warranty
> The Bad:
> 
> nothing, really
> The Mediocre:
> 
> some cable length issues"_


Ed, perhaps it is me, but I do not care about 10 years warrenty. I never owned any hardware for much more than a year and a half anyway, but okay, this is my hobby and it is also my work, so I guess I put a bit to much cash into it really. - According to the wife I most definitely do


----------



## Jimhans1

Wow, that's really pink!!


----------



## Wrathier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Wow, that's really pink!!


Actually it is Dark Red and Dark blue the room, check out this link: http://computer.bazoom.com/dk/galleri/billeder/7219-stationaer-selvbyg-asus-rog-2014-build-1 better pictures, I do not know why my digi cam renders the colour so funny on that particulair image lol









I know the cable management is rather bad, I am getting my cable kit soon and I am on the way to move the hardware into my Fractal Design ARC XL chassis, so this is just a temporary though working build. - The cpu cooler as well, I am waiting for my XSPC RayStorm D5 EX360 WaterCooling Kit to arrive sometime next week hopefully.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wrathier*
> 
> Well Ed on the bright side - lets say I am so lucky that the RM1000 actually brakes down and takes the motherboard, the cpu, the graphic card etc with it in the process (Witch is very unlikely) I will just get new stuff on the warrenty. Yes, a few weeks again without a computer, but then with all the fun to rebuild
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never tried that before though I have had a few psu's pop it has always just been the psu, nothing else in the system. - Not even back in the PIII days.


I have a full house insurance for that!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wrathier*
> 
> Ed, perhaps it is me, but I do not care about 10 years warrenty. I never owned any hardware for much more than a year and a half anyway, but okay, this is my hobby and it is also my work, so I guess I put a bit to much cash into it really. - According to the wife I most definitely do


its not me either; its Jonny´s words not mine!


----------



## Wrathier

Lol just got e-mail I qualify for the THE NEW EVGA GEFORCE GTX 780 6GB STEP-UP program.... lmao no way.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wrathier*
> 
> Lol just got e-mail I qualify for the THE NEW EVGA GEFORCE GTX 780 6GB STEP-UP program.... lmao no way.


See if they allow you to step up to the GTX 880!











This is speculative info!


----------



## Wrathier

If they do, that would be interesting - MUCH more interesting







- what do you think the changes are?


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> See if they allow you to step up to the GTX 880!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is speculative info!


I sure hope it's speculative. 256-bit?


----------



## Wrathier

I am personally much more interested in knowing what the changes are to be included in the upgrade program, I never used it - for me it will also mean a big deal if I can re use my pretty expensive waterblock and backplates or not etc. - It might not be worth it if I can just add a 780 Ti or 2 more.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&file=print&reid=346


Now I'm not doubting or anything but Johnny Guru said similar about the PSU I'm using now...

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=304
_"Summary

It's been a while since I last reviewed a PC Power and Cooling Silencer unit, and I'd have to say it's been a pleasure to have a look at this one. No longer are these units cursed by a loud 80mm screamer of a fan... instead they now use big, powerful, and more importantly quiet 140mm fans. And what's even better is, you can put this unit into semi-fanless mode and shut it off at low loads altogether. PC Power and Cooling has a winner, here.

The Good:

outstanding ripple suppression
very good voltage regulation
nice, sturdy modular connectors
seven year warranty
selectable semi-fanless mode
14 gauge power cord
da price came down

The Bad:

nice, sturdy, long modular connectors - could be an issue for some cases

The Mediocre:

Wolf's out of Cheetos."_

I did end up ordering the eVGA though, I do hope it helps a bit..


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoOkiE FTW*
> 
> I sure hope it's speculative. 256-bit?


It's supposedly got so much onboard cache that the pipe can be smaller and not negatively impact performance. I guess we will see!


----------



## Wrathier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Now I'm not doubting or anything but Johnny Guru said similar about the PSU I'm using now...
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=304
> _"Summary
> 
> It's been a while since I last reviewed a PC Power and Cooling Silencer unit, and I'd have to say it's been a pleasure to have a look at this one. No longer are these units cursed by a loud 80mm screamer of a fan... instead they now use big, powerful, and more importantly quiet 140mm fans. And what's even better is, you can put this unit into semi-fanless mode and shut it off at low loads altogether. PC Power and Cooling has a winner, here.
> 
> The Good:
> 
> outstanding ripple suppression
> very good voltage regulation
> nice, sturdy modular connectors
> seven year warranty
> selectable semi-fanless mode
> 14 gauge power cord
> da price came down
> 
> The Bad:
> 
> nice, sturdy, long modular connectors - could be an issue for some cases
> 
> The Mediocre:
> 
> Wolf's out of Cheetos."_
> 
> I did end up ordering the eVGA though, I do hope it helps a bit..


I simply gotta reply to this, even that this has nothing to do with our graphic cards - I am doubting him, a lot lol


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wrathier*
> 
> I simply gotta reply to this, even that this has nothing to do with our graphic cards - I am doubting him, a lot lol


Who you doubting, Johnny or ED....lol


----------



## Wrathier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Who you doubting, Johnny or ED....lol


Ed is KING compared to Johnny


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wrathier*
> 
> Ed is KING compared to Johnny


Hang on, not trying to get off topic here, but weren't you arguing with him just before.









Coil whine and power supplies fits lightly under the GTX780ti topic though, there's been a few who have mentioned it..lol


----------



## robirobi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> See if they allow you to step up to the GTX 880!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is speculative info!


256-bit bus? They have to move up to 512-bit like AMD, they can't put a 256-but memory bus into a Tesla. 20nm and just a few transistors more at almost the same TDP? Nothing looks right here. And where is Denver?


----------



## v-nom001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Please send it through PM or in a post, that site is fishy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


 GK110.zip 135k .zip file


----------



## Wrathier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Hang on, not trying to get off topic here, but weren't you arguing with him just before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coil whine and power supplies fits lightly under the GTX780ti topic though, there's been a few who have mentioned it..lol


Yes and it has been stated that even that people tested other PSU's the whine was still there - arguing with Ed? - Nha highly doubtful


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quite a few titans "died" from memory inductors failure, directly caused by this oversight or not i cannot really tell...


Yup - including mine.


----------



## Wrathier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> Yup - including mine.


A good thing we are protected by warranty and insurances etc


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wrathier*
> 
> A good thing we are protected by warranty and insurances etc


Mine was an Asus so warranty is a major pain in the backside, at least in UK. They are generally regarded as worst for customer service when it comes to warranties in UK. They refuse to handle warranties directly, you have to go via the retailer, who then send it back to the distributor who then send it to Asus. This not only adds weeks to the turnaround, but it adds the extra inconvenience if you happen to have bought the card hundreds of miles away - from a small shop that appears to have moved since and is hard to trace, especially if you don't live in the area (I worked in the area briefly last year).

Asus are now firmly on the list of brands to avoid at all cost. EVGA, despite the fact I have to ship the faulty part to Germany, are firmly at the top of my choice list. I heard good things about Gigabyte, too, but have not been in a position to verify personally.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> Mine was *an Asus so warranty is a major pain in the backside, at least in UK*. They are generally regarded as worst for customer service when it comes to warranties in UK. They refuse to handle warranties directly, you have to go via the retailer, who then send it back to the distributor who then send it to Asus. This not only adds weeks to the turnaround, but it adds the extra inconvenience if you happen to have bought the card hundreds of miles away - from a small shop that appears to have moved since and is hard to trace, especially if you don't live in the area (I worked in the area briefly last year).
> 
> Asus are now firmly on the list of brands to avoid at all cost. EVGA, despite the fact I have to ship the faulty part to Germany, are firmly at the top of my choice list. I heard good things about Gigabyte, too, but have not been in a position to verify personally.


Not just the UK. They have the worst customer service/warranty support in THE WORLD. In the 15 years I've been building systems, and the last 7 years running a retail PC store/repair facility, I've never seen a company rely more on their name than the actual quality of their products being sold more than Asus. And EVERY board or GPU we've had to send back has gotten an immediate reply saying "customer damaged board/card, warranty void", until it's been escalated to the top folks at the repair facility, who finally say, "ok, fine, we'll send you a refurbed replacement", and how is that supposed to be ok when the BRAND NEW item was DOA? Replace it with a BRAND NEW ONE.


----------



## GTX780TI2013

Hi,
I have a problem......My GTX780ti working on 1358MHz core clock 1.212V all time ( 4 hours on BF4, no errors and issues)....when I bumped clock to 1371MHz card was crashed after 30 min. - driver error - dx error. Since then my card does not run stable even at 1306MHz......I used DDU, reinstaled drivers many times but still I can't play stable at 1306MHz!!!

Interesting is that my card now works at 1255MHz with a voltage of 1.112V!
When I tried to set before Crash 1255MHz at 1.112V every game was crashed!!!
I don't understand this situation....PLEASE HELP!!!!!!


----------



## gordan

Indeed, it's a familiar story. Never Asus again.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTX780TI2013*
> 
> Hi,
> I have a problem......My GTX780ti working on 1358MHz core clock 1.212V all time ( 4 hours on BF4, no errors and issues)....when I bumped clock to 1371MHz card was crashed after 30 min. - driver error - dx error. Since then my card does not run stable even at 1306MHz......I used DDU, reinstaled drivers many times but still I can't play stable at 1306MHz!!!
> 
> Interesting is that my card now works at 1255MHz with a voltage of 1.112V!
> When I tried to set before Crash 1255MHz at 1.112V every game was crashed!!!
> I don't understand this situation....PLEASE HELP!!!!!!


Your stability testing methods are neither repeatable nor conclusive. From what you describe the card is not actually stable at either setting, you are just seeing different apparent stability results due to inconsistencies in testing.

Don't call something stable until it's OCCT and CudaMiner stable.


----------



## GTX780TI2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> Your stability testing methods are neither repeatable nor conclusive. From what you describe the card is not actually stable at either setting, you are just seeing different apparent stability results due to inconsistencies in testing.
> 
> Don't call something stable until it's OCCT and CudaMiner stable.


So Why before crash my card run every game: Crysis3, BF4, Tombraider, modded GTA IV, Metro and many others and now I can't play at 1306MHz ????? It working at 1359MHz about 2 months.....no 1 day or 1 week. Surely there is some reason!


----------



## lee599118

Please tell me that GTX780ti can also get 1.3v VDDC voltage...


----------



## ReXtN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lee599118*
> 
> Please tell me that GTX780ti can also get 1.3v VDDC voltage...


From what i have been told, it is not possible to go over 1.2120v on the reference pcb...


----------



## Wrathier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lee599118*
> 
> Please tell me that GTX780ti can also get 1.3v VDDC voltage...


That is not possible without hard modding - I have no idea how to do it, but it is absolutely possible to do it - you will however need some EXTREME cooling solution better than standard.


----------



## GTX780TI2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lee599118*
> 
> Please tell me that GTX780ti can also get 1.3v VDDC voltage...


How can I get 1.3V ?????


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTX780TI2013*
> 
> So Why before crash my card run every game: Crysis3, BF4, Tombraider, modded GTA IV, Metro and many others and now I can't play at 1306MHz ????? It working at 1359MHz about 2 months.....no 1 day or 1 week. Surely there is some reason!


Perhaps its your DX that is broken somehow or even windows itself (not unheard of)!
try this: Go to your Metro Last Light installation folder, *redist* folder, inside you have several folders, one of them is *DirectX*, open it and run DXSETUP.exe, if this doesn't fix your issue, one of two things: Gordan is right and your card was unstable at those clocks and somehow your software reported higher clocks than your card really had (not unheard of again) OR its your windows installation that its broken and you will need to re-install it!
I suspect its the DX, do it and report back!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTX780TI2013*
> 
> How can I get 1.3V ?????


By soldering a resistance to the back of the card, it will void your warranty and perhaps kill your card in the long run as the 780Ti has a very weak power section, unless you go for lower voltage but its always a gamble! I talked with doctakedooty and with the help of Ftw420, i will work on a parallel resistance in a dip-switch (when i find the time that is)!
That way you can set the voltage before gaming and after just switch back to the default voltage!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## VSG

Or just buy an EVGA classified


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Or just buy an EVGA classified


True!


----------



## ReXtN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Or just buy an EVGA classified


Indeed


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTX780TI2013*
> 
> So Why before crash my card run every game: Crysis3, BF4, Tombraider, modded GTA IV, Metro and many others and now I can't play at 1306MHz ????? It working at 1359MHz about 2 months.....no 1 day or 1 week. Surely there is some reason!


Luck and silicon ageing most likely.

You never gathered conclusive evidence the setup was not generating errors, and it is statistically possible you were just lucky in the first place. Ambient temperature also plays a factor, and if you had a UPS with logging, you might refer to that to establish if the cleanliness of power going into your computer has changed.

Software and driver updates can also have an effect - more optimised software can cause a higher load on the hardware which can cause instability, especially on systems that weren't tested under maximum repeatably genera table loads (hence why I mentioned OCCT and CudaMiner).

Finally - silicon does age. Intel, for example, pre-age their silicon to ensure there are no nasty surprises later. Even so, on most chips tuned to the absolute limit of their stability and run under high load 24/7 for a few years a stability degradation can be measured; they can start requiring higher voltage, lower temperature, or lower clock speeds to remain stable.


----------



## Wrathier

Hey, does the below scores seems fine for my machine, currently running with a i7-4770k @ 4200, 2666Mhz ram (16GB), Raid 0 OCZ Vertex 4 256 x 2 SSD, EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Superclocked ACX 3GB


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> By soldering a resistance to the back of the card, it will void your warranty and perhaps kill your card in the long run as the 780Ti has a very weak power section, unless you go for lower voltage but its always a gamble!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Don't suppose you have a link to where it is posted in this monster thread? I saw it before but forgot to save it







. I now have my card out of the loop and would like to go ahead w/ the vmod.

As for Asus RMAs, the RMA of my Z9PE-D8 WS was one of the most painless RMAs I have. Besides OCZ I have never had a better quicker experience.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Don't suppose you have a link to where it is posted in this monster thread? I saw it before but forgot to save it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I now have my card out of the loop and would like to go ahead w/ the vmod.
> 
> As for Asus RMAs, the RMA of my Z9PE-D8 WS was one of the most painless RMAs I have. Besides OCZ I have never had a better quicker experience.


Here is the link to the thread @doctakedooty started for it http://www.overclock.net/t/1478066/nvidia-gtx-780ti-hard-volt-mod#post_22048873

Enjoy.


----------



## B0m0t0s

Hello everyone. Sorry for my english. I am writing through a translator, sorry.
I Have ASUS GTX 780 TI DirectCU II
Yesterday, I downloaded the ASUS GPU Tweak.
The program proposed to update VGA BIOS.
To which I agreed.
After reboot, black screen.
A few hours later, I was able to "run" the video card.
But artifacts.
Please. People.
*Who has the ASUS GTX 780 Ti DirectCU II, upload stock bios PLEASE.*
I tried to flash the BIOS 3.
Here is their version (not one did not work)
But I found in the program folder with ASUS GPU Tweak, file
*FlashBIOS1.txt*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.128)

Adapter: GK1xx (10DE,100A,1043,849E) H:--:NRM B:01,PCI,D:00,F:00

The display may go *BLANK* on and off for up to 10 seconds during access to the EEPROM depending on your display adapter and output device.

Identifying EEPROM...
EEPROM ID (C8,4012) : GD GD25Q20 2.7-3.6V 2048Kx1S, page
Erasing EEPROM...
EEPROM erase completed.


*FlashBIOS2.txt*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.128)

Checking for matches between display adapter(s) and image(s)...

Adapter: GK1xx (10DE,100A,1043,849E) H:--:NRM B:01,PCI,D:00,F:00

Firmware Image Version:80.80.34.00.10 ID:10DE:100A:1043:849E
GK110B Board - 20830030 (Normal Board)



I tried 2 bios from the site http://www.techpowerup.tsom
Does not work: (

Please help, you're my only hope.


----------



## Wrathier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B0m0t0s*
> 
> Hello everyone. Sorry for my english. I am writing through a translator, sorry.
> I Have ASUS GTX 780 TI DirectCU II
> Yesterday, I downloaded the ASUS GPU Tweak.
> The program proposed to update VGA BIOS.
> To which I agreed.
> After reboot, black screen.
> A few hours later, I was able to "run" the video card.
> But artifacts.
> Please. People.
> *Who has the ASUS GTX 780 Ti DirectCU II, upload stock bios PLEASE.*
> I tried to flash the BIOS 3.
> Here is their version (not one did not work)
> But I found in the program folder with ASUS GPU Tweak, file
> *FlashBIOS1.txt*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.128)
> 
> Adapter: GK1xx (10DE,100A,1043,849E) H:--:NRM B:01,PCI,D:00,F:00
> 
> The display may go *BLANK* on and off for up to 10 seconds during access to the EEPROM depending on your display adapter and output device.
> 
> Identifying EEPROM...
> EEPROM ID (C8,4012) : GD GD25Q20 2.7-3.6V 2048Kx1S, page
> Erasing EEPROM...
> EEPROM erase completed.
> 
> 
> *FlashBIOS2.txt*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.128)
> 
> Checking for matches between display adapter(s) and image(s)...
> 
> Adapter: GK1xx (10DE,100A,1043,849E) H:--:NRM B:01,PCI,D:00,F:00
> 
> Firmware Image Version:80.80.34.00.10 ID:10DE:100A:1043:849E
> GK110B Board - 20830030 (Normal Board)
> 
> 
> 
> I tried 2 bios from the site http://www.techpowerup.tsom
> Does not work: (
> 
> Please help, you're my only hope.


If the program what I highly doubt, suggested you to update bios and you now have artifacts, there is something wrong with the card.

Please RMA it.

If you on the other hand yourself decided to throw a bios on it, well then the card might not be faulty and not worth to RMA as it will work fine with ordinary bios.

Unfortunately this is the first gen I skipped the Direct CU II, so I do not have the BIOS you need. - I can advice you to PM OccamRazor as he might be able to assist you.

Good luck with it.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Did you overclock the card at all?

I've just returned this exact card due to stupidly high VRM temps (112c+ at times.)

The 2 BIOS files I had backed up here from my card are the same that you already got, so they aren't going to help you

To me it looks like the card has crapped itself.

Oh on another note.

With the Galaxy GTX780ti HOF and HOF+ it seems the BIOS's are cross flashable.

I just did a BIOS cross flash, now running HOF+ BIOS
When it went to flash it compares board ID's, they were identical.

Checking out the BIOS's in Kepler Bios Tweaker they only thing I could spot different was the clock speed.
But again I'm not expert like skyn3t, he'd know more.


----------



## B0m0t0s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Did you overclock the card at all?


I overclocked cards as proposed ASUS GPU Tweak for GAMES
Then I saw the "BIOS update".
I clicked.
My bios helpful **** AS01
Offered to upgrade to **** AS02
Then reboot - black screen ... and all the other woes.

You can read more about the HOF + BIOS .... Flash BIOS ...
I do not understand sorry. Maybe there is an instruction?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B0m0t0s*
> 
> You can read more about the HOF + BIOS .... Flash BIOS ...
> I do not understand sorry. Maybe there is an instruction?


This about a different card, didn't want to make 2 posts.
Sorry.


----------



## Wrathier

Ha ha - like I said before, if you have just followed instructions provided by Asus software, you need to RMA the card.

Good luck with it mate.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Did you overclock the card at all?
> 
> I've just returned this exact card due to stupidly high VRM temps (112c+ at times.)
> 
> The 2 BIOS files I had backed up here from my card are the same that you already got, so they aren't going to help you
> 
> To me it looks like the card has crapped itself.
> 
> Oh on another note.
> 
> With the Galaxy GTX780ti HOF and HOF+ it seems the BIOS's are cross flashable.
> 
> I just did a BIOS cross flash, now running HOF+ BIOS
> When it went to flash it compares board ID's, they were identical.
> 
> Checking out the BIOS's in Kepler Bios Tweaker they only thing I could spot different was the clock speed.
> But again I'm not expert like skyn3t, he'd know more.


The BIOS'es might be the same, but the power delivery section on the HOF+ is supposed to be way different........


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B0m0t0s*
> 
> Hello everyone. Sorry for my english. I am writing through a translator, sorry.
> I Have ASUS GTX 780 TI DirectCU II
> Yesterday, I downloaded the ASUS GPU Tweak.
> The program proposed to update VGA BIOS.
> To which I agreed.
> After reboot, black screen.
> A few hours later, I was able to "run" the video card.
> But artifacts.
> Please. People.
> *Who has the ASUS GTX 780 Ti DirectCU II, upload stock bios PLEASE.*
> I tried to flash the BIOS 3.
> Here is their version (not one did not work)
> But I found in the program folder with ASUS GPU Tweak, file
> *FlashBIOS1.txt*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.128)
> 
> Adapter: GK1xx (10DE,100A,1043,849E) H:--:NRM B:01,PCI,D:00,F:00
> 
> The display may go *BLANK* on and off for up to 10 seconds during access to the EEPROM depending on your display adapter and output device.
> 
> Identifying EEPROM...
> EEPROM ID (C8,4012) : GD GD25Q20 2.7-3.6V 2048Kx1S, page
> Erasing EEPROM...
> EEPROM erase completed.
> 
> 
> *FlashBIOS2.txt*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.128)
> 
> Checking for matches between display adapter(s) and image(s)...
> 
> Adapter: GK1xx (10DE,100A,1043,849E) H:--:NRM B:01,PCI,D:00,F:00
> 
> Firmware Image Version:80.80.34.00.10 ID:10DE:100A:1043:849E
> GK110B Board - 20830030 (Normal Board)
> 
> 
> 
> I tried 2 bios from the site http://www.techpowerup.tsom
> Does not work: (
> 
> Please help, you're my only hope.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Flash it with techpowerup bios: http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/150219/Asus.GTX780Ti.3072.131126.rom and update it with ASUS GPU Tweak again as it could be a bad flash! Report back!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## B0m0t0s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Flash it with techpowerup bios: http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/150219/Asus.GTX780Ti.3072.131126.rom and update it with ASUS GPU Tweak again as it could be a bad flash! Report back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Does not work.
ASUS GPO TWEAK does not start (complains Driver VGA)
Give me your STOCK bios please.


----------



## B0m0t0s

How to run ASUS GPU TWEAK, if not installed the driver?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B0m0t0s*
> 
> How to run ASUS GPU TWEAK, if not installed the driver?


First flash the card with the techpowerup bios, then when the card is recognized the ASUS gpu tweak will update the bios!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## B0m0t0s

I did you said. nothing does not go. asus gpu tweak does not want to run.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B0m0t0s*
> 
> I did you said. nothing does not go. asus gpu tweak does not want to run.


Did you re-install drivers after the flash? if not do it!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> The BIOS'es might be the same, but the power delivery section on the HOF+ is supposed to be way different........


I don't doubt you, but I can't find any info on the power delivery or the physical card differences at all, I did ask Galaxy but haven't heard back yet.
Though in that case cross flashing shouldn't work properly

Yet it does perfectly, card has been stress tested for hours now with no problems.
There should be some sign of an issue by now, and yet at stock HOF+ clocks are stable.

Any other suggestions welcome..


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Hey ED

Got the eVGA Power supply today, didn't make a difference, like none..
But I bit the bullet and got the NZXT H440 as well, even if I stick my head next to the window I can't hear the whine/buzz at all.
The Carbine 500R had open grills next to the card so when I pressed my head up against that you could just hear it.

Yeah I know, you can say it..OCD....


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I don't doubt you, but I can't find any info on the power delivery or the physical card differences at all, I did ask Galaxy but haven't heard back yet.
> Though in that case cross flashing shouldn't work properly
> 
> Yet it does perfectly, card has been stress tested for hours now with no problems.
> There should be some sign of an issue by now, and yet at stock HOF+ clocks are stable.
> 
> Any other suggestions welcome..


My bad, the HOF+ is a regular HOF with a higher clock, like an EVGA SC to a non-sc.

I was referring to the 780Ti HOF V20 http://www.overclock.net/t/1472998/galaxy-facebook-galaxy-unveils-the-geforce-gtx-780-ti-hof-v20-with-3dmark-fs-and-fse-world-records


----------



## GTX780TI2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Perhaps its your DX that is broken somehow or even windows itself (not unheard of)!
> try this: Go to your Metro Last Light installation folder, *redist* folder, inside you have several folders, one of them is *DirectX*, open it and run DXSETUP.exe, if this doesn't fix your issue, one of two things: Gordan is right and your card was unstable at those clocks and somehow your software reported higher clocks than your card really had (not unheard of again) OR its your windows installation that its broken and you will need to re-install it!
> I suspect its the DX, do it and report back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Hi,
I installed the DX but card didn't work at 1306MHz 1.212V.......








This is very strange.....1255MHz run on 1.112V......1306MHz does not run on voltage 1.212V
The interesting is that the CPU performance was increased in 3dmark 11:
before crash - 12200pkt
after crash - 12800pkt
some paranoia..............!!!


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wrathier*
> 
> If the program what I highly doubt, suggested you to update bios and you now have artifacts, there is something wrong with the card.
> 
> Please RMA it.
> 
> If you on the other hand yourself decided to throw a bios on it, well then the card might not be faulty and not worth to RMA as it will work fine with ordinary bios.
> 
> Unfortunately this is the first gen I skipped the Direct CU II, so I do not have the BIOS you need. - I can advice you to PM OccamRazor as he might be able to assist you.
> 
> Good luck with it.


This kind of effect can arise from flashing the wrong BIOS onto the card. I saw it when exploring the difference between two similar BIOSes, one for a 2GB 680 and one for a 4GB 680 to work out how memory size is set.

There is a good chance that if you find the right BIOS to flash back onto it it'll be fine.


----------



## v-nom001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v-nom001*
> 
> GK110.zip 135k .zip file


Hi,
an idea for my memory remains at 0 in kepler on my bios stock or that of skyn3t

card Inno3D iChill HerculeZ 3000


----------



## B0m0t0s

I reinstalled the drivers.
Result - 0
I know that the problem is in the BIOS.
Any other ideas?
Maybe you know how to run ASUS GPU Tweak without drivers ...?

Here's another photo of my ugliness.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## B0m0t0s

I have a motherboard MSI Z87-GD65 GAMING. flashed the BIOS program when he was enabled OC GENIE. And then I saw the picture.


----------



## B0m0t0s




----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v-nom001*
> 
> Hi,
> an idea for my memory remains at 0 in kepler on my bios stock or that of skyn3t
> 
> card Inno3D iChill HerculeZ 3000


Dont worry, its fine! As you can see its the same with the stock bios, KBT is a bios editor but cannot change everything, or read everything in a bios!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B0m0t0s*
> 
> I reinstalled the drivers.
> Result - 0
> I know that the problem is in the BIOS.
> Any other ideas?
> Maybe you know how to run ASUS GPU Tweak without drivers ...?
> 
> Here's another photo of my ugliness.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Did you flash the techpowerup bios like i said? How did you do it? If its flashed correctly and you still have those problems, then i believe its time for RMA im afraid!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B0m0t0s*
> 
> I have a motherboard MSI Z87-GD65 GAMING. flashed the BIOS program when he was enabled OC GENIE. And then I saw the picture.


Don't get mixed up! One thing is the motherboard bios, other is the graphics card bios! One has nothing to do with the other!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## B0m0t0s

I did everything as you said. I am sure that the problem is in the BIOS. I need a stock (factory) bios. Can anyone it upload? I can not make a warranty repair. I bought the card in another country. Now I live and work in Cape Verde. On these islands there is nothing related to the repair of such cards. Can program NVFLASH have any additional features? what else can it?
____________________________
By the way I see the cards. No physical evidence of breakage (combustion). and believe me, I know when the card is physically burned (it was a long time with nvidia 8800 gts)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B0m0t0s*
> 
> I did everything as you said. I am sure that the problem is in the BIOS. I need a stock (factory) bios. Can anyone it upload? I can not make a warranty repair. I bought the card in another country. Now I live and work in Cape Verde. On these islands there is nothing related to the repair of such cards. Can program NVFLASH have any additional features? what else can it?
> ____________________________
> By the way I see the cards. No physical evidence of breakage (combustion). and believe me, I know when the card is physically burned (it was a long time with nvidia 8800 gts)


Where did you buy the card? If in Europe you can still do the RMA! If you are Portuguese its even easier as ASUS is well represented! PM me as i speak the language!
The techpowerup bios is stock!

Try this:

Shutdown pc remove the PSU power cable
Remove both 8pin cable from GPU
Press power button in the rig to discharge the PSU and the rest of power in the circuit board
Wait about a minute ( two minutes recommended )
Plug back the PSU power cable
Do not plug back the twi 8pin power cable to GPU.
Turn on PC boot into UEFI or Bios and enable IGPU ( GPU integrated in the CPU ) if you don't have extra GPU to put in the first slot exit and save
Boot into windows and wait just a bit to drivers to load
Open GPU-Z you will see the GPU there but you cannot use it yet because it is only powered by PCI-E only
Open nvflash and flash back to working bios or vBios OR use EZ3flash in my SIG as well my flash guide!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## B0m0t0s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_Where did you buy the card? If in Europe you can still do the RMA! If you are Portuguese its even easier as ASUS is well represented! PM me as i speak the language!
The techpowerup bios is stock!_



*I bought a map of Moscow ( Russia ) , I do not speak Portuguese, but my friend speaks well.*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



T_ry this:
Shutdown pc remove the PSU power cable
Remove both 8pin cable from GPU
Press power button in the rig to discharge the PSU and the rest of power in the circuit board
Wait about a minute (two minutes recommended)
Plug back the PSU power cable
Do not plug back the twi 8pin power cable to GPU.
Turn on PC boot into UEFI or Bios and enable IGPU (GPU integrated in the CPU) if you don't have extra GPU to put in the first slot exit and save
Boot into windows and wait just a bit to drivers to load
Open GPU-Z you will see the GPU there but you cannot use it yet because it is only powered by PCI-E only
Open nvflash and flash back to working bios or vBios OR use EZ3flash in my SIG as well my flash guide!_



*Did everything as you said . Result 0th ...
Not seeing the video card cables connected 2h8pin ...
Not seeing the video card auxiliary power , this is the main problem.
We need to show the video card that it has additional 8x2 pin. Do not know how to do it ?*


----------



## jokkan

Hello!

I flashed my card with the 780ti gaming bios, everything runs great until i comes back into windows, impossible to install the drivers. And under my computer device manager bla bla it post error code 43 on both vga.. So i had no other option but to flash back to original bios which works great.

Anyone?


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokkan*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> I flashed my card with the 780ti gaming bios, everything runs great until i comes back into windows, impossible to install the drivers. And under my computer device manager bla bla it post error code 43 on both vga.. So i had no other option but to flash back to original bios which works great.
> 
> Anyone?


There is a problem with the Gaming bios in the OP, but if you flash the reference MSI bios which is also in the OP it works perfectly and gives you the same result (disable boost, full 1.212V etc)....it's what I have done with my Gaming Ti.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokkan*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> I flashed my card with the 780ti gaming bios, everything runs great until i comes back into windows, impossible to install the drivers. And under my computer device manager bla bla it post error code 43 on both vga.. So i had no other option but to flash back to original bios which works great.
> 
> Anyone?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> There is a problem with the Gaming bios in the OP, but if you flash the reference MSI bios which is also in the OP it works perfectly and gives you the same result (disable boost, full 1.212V etc)....it's what I have done with my Gaming Ti.


No, there is not a problem with the bios itself but its a different bios that only works in a specific MSI gaming card where it originally came shipped with (probably its a new PCB revision)!
There are 5 bios for the MSI gaming card:

80.80.30.00.30
80.80.30.00.2C
80.80.34.00.0F
80.80.34.00.0E

and the new 80.80.34.00.35 in which our modded bios is based, apparently older cards cannot be flashed with it, i will change the OP accordingly!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No, there is not a problem with the bios itself but its a different bios that only works in a specific MSI gaming card where it originally came shipped with (probably its a new PCB revision)!
> There are 5 bios for the MSI gaming card:
> 
> 80.80.30.00.30
> 80.80.30.00.2C
> 80.80.34.00.0F
> 80.80.34.00.0E
> 
> and the new 80.80.34.00.35 in which our modded bios is based, apparently older cards cannot be flashed with it, i will change the OP accordingly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Ok that makes more sense, thanks for clearing that up! Can you please tell me if there are any differences between the skyn3t reference MSI bios that I am using now and the skyn3t Gaming version? I made a backup of my cards original bios when I flashed it, but I don't know which version number it was so I do not know if my card will be compatible with the Gaming bios in the OP....


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> OK that makes more sense, thanks for clearing that up. Can you please tell me if there is any difference between the reference MSI skyn3t bios, and the Gaming skyn3t one?
> 
> I have flashed my Gaming with the reference MSI skyn3t version which works great, but although I made a backup of my cards original bios I do not know what version that was. Is there enough of a difference between the skyn3t reference MSI bios and skyn3t Gaming bios to make it worth changing?


No, this is why we mod so many different bios, some can work with all reference cards and some are specific to the particular card, and in an RMA event its best that the bios is the stock one even though is modded, than from another brand!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No, this is why we mod so many different bios, some can work with all reference cards and some are specific to the particular card, and in an RMA event its best that the bios is the stock one even though is modded, than from another brand!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


I thought that might be the case but I just wanted to double check - thanks again for all the great work!


----------



## B0m0t0s

Can anybody tell me how a complete diagnosis of my video card?

At my current place of residence, no RMA. No, diagnostic centers. (Africa. nothing I can do about it)
I can only go through the year (holidays)
Please guys. Maybe have options?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B0m0t0s*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _Where did you buy the card? If in Europe you can still do the RMA! If you are Portuguese its even easier as ASUS is well represented! PM me as i speak the language!
> The techpowerup bios is stock!_
> 
> 
> 
> *I bought a map of Moscow ( Russia ) , I do not speak Portuguese, but my friend speaks well.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> T_ry this:
> Shutdown pc remove the PSU power cable
> Remove both 8pin cable from GPU
> Press power button in the rig to discharge the PSU and the rest of power in the circuit board
> Wait about a minute (two minutes recommended)
> Plug back the PSU power cable
> Do not plug back the twi 8pin power cable to GPU.
> Turn on PC boot into UEFI or Bios and enable IGPU (GPU integrated in the CPU) if you don't have extra GPU to put in the first slot exit and save
> Boot into windows and wait just a bit to drivers to load
> Open GPU-Z you will see the GPU there but you cannot use it yet because it is only powered by PCI-E only
> Open nvflash and flash back to working bios or vBios OR use EZ3flash in my SIG as well my flash guide!_
> 
> 
> 
> *Did everything as you said . Result 0th ...
> Not seeing the video card cables connected 2h8pin ...
> Not seeing the video card auxiliary power , this is the main problem.
> We need to show the video card that it has additional 8x2 pin. Do not know how to do it ?*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B0m0t0s*
> 
> Can anybody tell me how a complete diagnosis of my video card?
> 
> At my current place of residence, no RMA. No, diagnostic centers. (Africa. nothing I can do about it)
> I can only go through the year (holidays)
> Please guys. Maybe have options?


Lets start from the beginning:

You updated the bios through ASUS GPU TWEAK and now the card is not recognized properly! (failed flash)

Did you re-install drivers?
Did you flash other bios?
If so what program you used to flash and what commands?
Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## B0m0t0s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Lets start from the beginning:
> 
> You updated the bios through ASUS GPU TWEAK and now the card is not recognized properly! (failed flash)
> 
> Did you re-install drivers?
> Did you flash other bios?
> If so what program you used to flash and what commands?
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


I tried "a bunch of" bios.
They did not work.
I used the following commands
nvflash - protectoff
nvflash -4 -5 -6 NAME.rom
Or do the same with DOS (create a bootable flashcard)
I learned that nvflash can update UEFI video
Need a file *. Efirom or *. Efr
Where can I download?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B0m0t0s*
> 
> I tried "a bunch of" bios.
> They did not work.
> I used the following commands
> nvflash - protectoff
> nvflash -4 -5 -6 NAME.rom
> Or do the same with DOS (create a bootable flashcard)
> I learned that nvflash can update UEFI video
> Need a file *. Efirom or *. Efr
> Where can I download?


What happens when you flash? its flashes alright? no error message?


----------



## B0m0t0s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> What happens when you flash? its flashes alright? no error message?


Any mistakes. All went well.
I tried to install the BIOS from another card (TITAN)
With Tinan BIOS video card did not work.
ALL 780Ti BIOS works. But artifacts.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B0m0t0s*
> 
> Any mistakes. All went well.
> I tried to install the BIOS from another card (TITAN)
> With Tinan BIOS video card did not work.
> ALL 780Ti BIOS works. But artifacts.


Your card only works with its own bios, not with Titan or any other 780Ti bios, your card is made different and the bios is different too!
If you flashed the right bios and you are still having artifacts, it means its faulty and you will have to RMA it when you can!
When do you see the artifacts? inside windows or from the beginning when you start the computer?


----------



## jokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No, there is not a problem with the bios itself but its a different bios that only works in a specific MSI gaming card where it originally came shipped with (probably its a new PCB revision)!
> There are 5 bios for the MSI gaming card:
> 
> 80.80.30.00.30
> 80.80.30.00.2C
> 80.80.34.00.0F
> 80.80.34.00.0E
> 
> and the new 80.80.34.00.35 in which our modded bios is based, apparently older cards cannot be flashed with it, i will change the OP accordingly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Would you mind link the bios i can use? If it is not an problem. I have the original bios with 2C in the end!

Thanks!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B0m0t0s*
> 
> Any mistakes. All went well.
> I tried to install the BIOS from another card (TITAN)
> With Tinan BIOS video card did not work.
> ALL 780Ti BIOS works. But artifacts.


since you don't have your sig, can you link me to what GPU you have. I just want to make sure what you got.


----------



## B0m0t0s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Your card only works with its own bios, not with Titan or any other 780Ti bios, your card is made different and the bios is different too!
> If you flashed the right bios and you are still having artifacts, it means its faulty and you will have to RMA it when you can!
> When do you see the artifacts? inside windows or from the beginning when you start the computer?






Now upload videos.
Sorry for the quality (slow internet)
The video card can operate without PIN 8x2
I checked!
Do you have a link to a file UEFI???
I'll try to update! (((


----------



## skyn3t

vBios update MSI GTX780Ti TwinFrozr Gaming.

since some of those GPU won't work well with only one bios I decide to mod them all. hope it will fix the issues for all owners. ready for download @ *OP*.
Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Ti Owner's Club
> 
> *M*SI.GTX780Ti.TwinFrozrGaming
> MSI.GTX780Ti.TwinFrozrGaming.80.80.30.00.2C
> 80.80.30.00.2C
> 
> *M*SI.GTX780Ti.TwinFrozrGaming
> MSI.GTX780Ti.TwinFrozrGaming.80.80.30.00.30
> 80.80.30.00.30
> 
> *M*SI.GTX780Ti.TwinFrozrGaming
> MSI.GTX780Ti.TwinFrozrGaming.80.80.34.00.0E
> 80.80.34.00.0E
> 
> *M*SI.GTX780Ti.TwinFrozrGaming
> MSI.GTX780Ti.TwinFrozrGaming.80.80.34.00.0F
> 80.80.34.00.0F
> 
> I download the new stock bios and modded it again. some times when save bios it may get's corrupted when using GPU-Z to back up stock bios.
> This is why I always ask to save the stock bios with Nvflash.
> 
> *M*SI.GTX780Ti.TwinFrozrGaming
> MSI.GTX780Ti.TwinFrozrGaming.80.80.34.00.35
> 80.80.34.00.35
> 
> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Ti Owner's Club
Click to expand...

Once more enjoy the new revision for each of your GPU.

Thank you Ed " @OccamRazor for giving this thread your great support"
best

skyn3t.


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> vBios update MSI GTX780Ti TwinFrozr Gaming.
> 
> since some of those GPU won't work well with only one bios I decide to mod them all. hope it will fix the issues for all owners. ready for download @ *OP*.
> Once more enjoy the new revision for each of your GPU.
> 
> Thank you Ed " @OccamRazor for giving this thread your great support"
> best
> 
> skyn3t.


Thanks for this!! Is there any way for me to check what my original bios was, I backed it up with Ez3Flash but I can't remember the version number....


----------



## jokkan

You
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> vBios update MSI GTX780Ti TwinFrozr Gaming.
> 
> since some of those GPU won't work well with only one bios I decide to mod them all. hope it will fix the issues for all owners. ready for download @ *OP*.
> Once more enjoy the new revision for each of your GPU.
> 
> Thank you Ed " @OccamRazor for giving this thread your great support"
> best
> 
> skyn3t.


You're the man! All you guys who mod the bioses! Thumbs up!!


----------



## ReXtN

Hey guys!
I have been overclocking my one week old Zotac 780ti With a EK FC Waterblock, and I have been running benchmarks and the results are nice I think








Im trying to reach 6K in Firestrike Extreme though, but Im not able to get it above 5995... http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2010530
It's to damn close








The Clockspeeds is in the 3DMark link, but for the Lazy people, it is 1344/3900MHz with 1.2120V









Im having a personal goal of 6K 3DMark Extreme score, but im so close It's not even funny...







haha


----------



## ReXtN

Ohh yeah! http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2011088
Finally managed to break 6K 3DMark Fiestrike Extreme score







<3


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Wanted to hear it from the horses mouth!

Is it true the GTX 780Ti does not scale too well with SLI? Reading and talking to some people who are telling me this and for some reason I do not believe them


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> Wanted to hear it from the horses mouth!
> 
> Is it true the GTX 780Ti does not scale too well with SLI? Reading and talking to some people who are telling me this and for some reason I do not believe them


It depends on the app. many times when performance isn't really needed, clocks are reduced, which may make it appear that scaling is not optimal. Also, driver must have SLi profile, or you must for SLi for some apps. It's no big deal, really, but 100% for sure, not all apps see 100% scaling from a second or third card. That's just practically impossible, and most often, not even needed, anyway.


----------



## d3vour3r

tried fitting my new xspc blocks over the weekend. turns out the xspc 780 ti blocks don't actually fit the 780 ti without modifying due to the offset capacitors near the power connectors. I made a thread about it here


----------



## dna-systems

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3vour3r*
> 
> tried fitting my new xspc blocks over the weekend. turns out the xspc 780 ti blocks don't actually fit the 780 ti without modifying due to the offset capacitors near the power connectors. I made a thread about it here






Well crap, I have the same block on my 780 Ti and never noticed that. It went together fine and I have no issues with it, but I do notice it now that I am looking for it. It is touching but all my screws went all the way and the card is secure with not even a .05mm variance between front and back plates on all 4 corners of the card. I'll prob take apart and carve out properly when I do my re-build. Thanks for pointing that out, I would have never known.


----------



## d3vour3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dna-systems*
> 
> 
> Well crap, I have the same block on my 780 Ti and never noticed that. It went together fine and I have no issues with it, but I do notice it now that I am looking for it. It is touching but all my screws went all the way and the card is secure with not even a .05mm variance between front and back plates on all 4 corners of the card. I'll prob take apart and carve out properly when I do my re-build. Thanks for pointing that out, I would have never known.


yeh I only noticed after I installed one my blocks and backplates. all screws went all the way in and the contact with the copper block to the card is fine. I think the caps only need a couple mm to fit properly, so its not to noticeable, but im OCD and I don't want to risk damaging my expensive cards haha so im dremeling the voids in.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> It depends on the app. many times when performance isn't really needed, clocks are reduced, which may make it appear that scaling is not optimal. Also, driver must have SLi profile, or you must for SLi for some apps. It's no big deal, really, but 100% for sure, not all apps see 100% scaling from a second or third card. That's just practically impossible, and most often, not even needed, anyway.


Thanks, I assumed something of this. I just haven't owned an nvidia product in a while and did not know if there was REAL driver issue preventing SLI from being efficient vs being utilized in the software the person is running
Reminds me of reviewers who don't compare more than 1 driver or compare manufacturer OC'd cards as STOCK vs real STOCK speed cards


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> Thanks, I assumed something of this. I just haven't owned an nvidia product in a while and did not know if there was REAL driver issue preventing SLI from being efficient vs being utilized in the software the person is running
> Reminds me of reviewers who don't compare more than 1 driver or compare manufacturer OC'd cards as STOCK vs real STOCK speed cards


NVidia's Turbo Boost 2.0 really doesn't help clear the confusion about how these cards really perform, to be honest. So actually judging whether they are "working properly" or not can be very confusing for sure.

As to reviewers...well...I do reviews (but not of VGAs), and as such, I completely understand why most reviews are presented as they are, and things like you mention are only easy to spot to those who know to look for it. At the same time, when there are differences between the test platform, etc, I myself am trying to come up with ways to provide reviews with less numbers, but still the same content, and that's a hard one.










That said, I've just recently stepped back into NVidia cards myself after using AMD/ATI cards for many many years, and even the differences between the GTX780 that I use in my motherboard reviews and the 780 Tis I use to game on are quite significant. To be honest, I kind of prefer the normal GTX780. The Ti being a bit faster isn't always a good thing.


----------



## moper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No, there is not a problem with the bios itself but its a different bios that only works in a specific MSI gaming card where it originally came shipped with (probably its a new PCB revision)!
> There are 5 bios for the MSI gaming card:
> 
> 80.80.30.00.30
> 80.80.30.00.2C
> 80.80.34.00.0F
> 80.80.34.00.0E
> 
> and the new 80.80.34.00.35 in which our modded bios is based, apparently older cards cannot be flashed with it, i will change the OP accordingly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Just wanted to thank you and skyn3t for posting the new MSI Gaming BIOSes. Awesome work!


----------



## muhd86

guys can we do quad sli with gtx 780 ti ...

pls need a fast reply ---

is it supported with latest drivers .


----------



## alancsalt

Joa3d43's http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7967460 is for quad 780Ti.


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Joa3d43's http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7967460 is for quad 780Ti.


no i ment ,,as 780 were not supported in 4 way sli ....

i plan to get quad 780ti ..will latest drivers auto detect them or again there is modification of inf files needed


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> no i ment ,,as 780 were not supported in 4 way sli ....
> 
> i plan to get quad 780ti ..will latest drivers auto detect them or again there is modification of inf files needed


You could try the modified DifferentSLI drivers. Their SLI compatibility checks are disabled, so they might get you quad capability even on unsupported cards. You might find, however that 3x780Ti is faster that 4x780 even if it does work.


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> You could try the modified DifferentSLI drivers. Their SLI compatibility checks are disabled, so they might get you quad capability even on unsupported cards. You might find, however that 3x780Ti is faster that 4x780 even if it does work.


that means offcial drivers from nvidia dont support quad 780ti .......??? ....can u provide some links to modified drivers --coz when i had 780 the drivers which were modded were 320.00 quite old .

--


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Question for waterblock owners

How many of you used CLU or CLP on the die with your waterblock?

I am curious to find out if anyone did a test with regular TIM and then CLU/CLP.


----------



## HeyBear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> Question for waterblock owners
> 
> How many of you used CLU or CLP on the die with your waterblock?
> 
> I am curious to find out if anyone did a test with regular TIM and then CLU/CLP.


I'd be wary of that, the Galium in those TIM's can apparently cause pitting/fusing when in direct contact with a copper block, I believe nickel plated blocks are ok though. Not worth the possible trouble in my opinion considering the marginal gains you would see.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeyBear*
> 
> I'd be wary of that, the Galium in those TIM's can apparently cause pitting/fusing when in direct contact with a copper block, I believe nickel plated blocks are ok though. Not worth the possible trouble in my opinion considering the marginal gains you would see.


They shouldn't do that with copper (unless something like 5years gos by I assume?) only aluminum
I want to find out if people are getting that added >10C drop from it on different blocks

i ask because i CLU'd my old 7970 and I had lower temperatures than anyone with any block i could compare with. Was a 7970 with a heatkiller block. I also used a lot of fujipoly thermal pads so I guess I can credit them a few degrees


----------



## Adam101

Hey all,

Just a quick question. Regarding the EVGA 780ti, how many of you guys have experienced the oil leak? Read about the MSI version having this problem too. (Dont have either lol, just wondering).

Sorry, tried reading through as many pages as possible!







.

Cheers!


----------



## achilles73

(Team skyn3t)[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> Thanks for this!! Is there any way for me to check what my original bios was, I backed it up with Ez3Flash but I can't remember the version number....


You can edit the bios file, for example with notepad, and do a search for "80.80", you will find quick wich original bios version you have.

I have a MSI 780ti Gaming with this original bios: 80.80.34.00.0F
I already installed the same "skyn3t" bios - thanks once more for sharing this








Didn't had much time to test it, but everything seems to work fine now.
Will see if i could go above the 1330 core and 7800 mem


----------



## criznit

Any user here have a H320? I was looking to add my card to the loop and was wondering what the temps were like.


----------



## funkyslayer

Sorry may be a little offtopic but with my new evga 780 ti and 4770k will i still see a performance boost and stability going from win 7 to 8? And also new drivers for my evga 780ti are they any good? Or as buggy as last driver?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkyslayer*
> 
> Sorry may be a little offtopic but with my new evga 780 ti and 4770k will i still see a performance boost and stability going from win 7 to 8? And also new drivers for my evga 780ti are they any good? Or as buggy as last driver?


I've tried using windows 8 vs windows 7 in both gaming and benchmarks, and seen zero benefit to using 8, games got lower FPS and so did every bench I tried.

As to drivers, I'm still running the older 320 drivers, seems to be the most stable for me.


----------



## aiya

I just bought a evga gtx 780 ti sc from amazon warehouse for $616. Hope I made the right choice, I've been debating between it or saving money and getting the 780.


----------



## Nostras

So I flashed the Skynet bios and all is well, however, I want to flash the old ROM back.
Even though I renamed my old bios ( which I backupped ) to X.rom it doesn't seem to actually apply the ROM.
Nvidia inspector still says the Bios is modified and the VDDC slider / Power limit are still the same... ( non GB )

Someone care to explain?

I messed up and somehow managed to overwrite the gigabyte one with the skynet one.

Someone got the gigabyte 780Ti OC bios?

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=NVIDIA&manufacturer=Gigabyte&model=GTX+780+Ti&interface=&memType=&memSize=

Thanks TPU.

I am somewhat interested in that kepler bios editor ( like the Nvidia version of VBE7 ), but it appears you need to buy it? Can someone confirm that?

That'd be kinda lame...


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aiya*
> 
> I just bought a evga gtx 780 ti sc from amazon warehouse for $616. Hope I made the right choice, I've been debating between it or saving money and getting the 780.


780 Ti is a whole different beast -- 10-15% faster than the 780 clock-per-clock. Unlike with AMD the extra CUDA cores actually produce meaningful performance improvements.


----------



## Nostras

I can also confirm flashing the Ghz bios onto the OC card of Gigabyte is very possible.

My card OC's to ~1265 Mhz on the core ( with some minor artifacting though ) and 1255 Mhz without artifacting, the Ghz boosts upto 1215 Mhz making my card "fit" for Ghz clocks.

After flashing the Ghz rom and biting nearly all my nails off ( DVI only screen 2560x1440, onboard fails to support that, I'd have to grab myself a 7970 ) it boots fine!

I'm no longer the owner of a 780Ti OC, but a 780Ti Ghz ( but without backplate







).



I was considering grabbing myself a 290X lightning, but now I'm once again in a pinch.
Blahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## sperson1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aiya*
> 
> I just bought a evga gtx 780 ti sc from amazon warehouse for $616. Hope I made the right choice, I've been debating between it or saving money and getting the 780.


That is an awesome price


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nostras*
> 
> Thanks TPU.
> 
> I am somewhat interested in that kepler bios editor ( like the Nvidia version of VBE7 ), but it appears you need to buy it? Can someone confirm that?
> 
> That'd be kinda lame...


Your welcome.







(I work for TPU).

I downloaded KBE 1.27 for free myself...there's a link in this thread somewheres...


----------



## Nostras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> Your welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I work for TPU).
> 
> I downloaded KBE 1.27 for free myself...there's a link in this thread somewheres...


Found it myself.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1452223/kepler-bios-tweaker-v1-26-v1-27-added-tdp-unlock-gtx-780ti-780-titan-gtx770

But thanks anyway!


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nostras*
> 
> Found it myself.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1452223/kepler-bios-tweaker-v1-26-v1-27-added-tdp-unlock-gtx-780ti-780-titan-gtx770
> 
> But thanks anyway!


Awesome! I'm sure someone else will need the link, so thanks for posting it!


----------



## gordan

I have to say I am both surprised and disappointed by the lack of publicly available source code for tools like KBT.


----------



## Mark the Bold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Hey ED
> 
> Got the eVGA Power supply today, didn't make a difference, like none..
> But I bit the bullet and got the NZXT H440 as well, even if I stick my head next to the window I can't hear the whine/buzz at all.
> The Carbine 500R had open grills next to the card so when I pressed my head up against that you could just hear it.
> 
> Yeah I know, you can say it..OCD....


^^^^^

Just got my eVGA 780gtx TI sc last week, and I too noticed a very large coil whine. It was so bad, I didn't even want to keep it and was pissed at my upgrade-atitis for swapping my reasonably well performing 560 gtx ti card out for this tortured cat in my computer. But realizing that it would be too much effort to RMA / sell / buy another brand that would probably have the same problem anyway, I donned my headphones and tried to ignore it.

This Saturday I played about 2-3 hours of Planetside 2 (which now runs gloriously smooth) with my headphones, and magically, lo and behold no more coil whine. Maybe my brain subconsciously eliminated the whine from my hearing to rationalize my blowing $550 on a Fran Drescher impersonating graphics card? Or maybe the coils "toughened up" and stopped misbehaving? Who knows.

Either way, now my reference cooler card's only noticeable noise is the reference cooler which is probably the best reference cooler ever put on a graphics card.

So, maybe your card will shape up over time? I don't mean to sound like that douche saying "sucks to be you" but I have a PSU that is not even certified to run a 780 gtx ti (Antec 750w Trupower) and I have no more whine so all I want to say is that the PSU is 100% not the problem because your PSU is way better than mine.

PS: Want to hear the WORST coil whine, play ANY Rockstar Games video game. Don't know what their programmers do with their source code but my card used to SCREAM whenever I played Max Payne 3 on full graphics settings. Crysis 3's coil whine on Ultra was a whisper compared to it and Crysis 3 puts way more of a strain on it than Max Payne 3.


----------



## Nostras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark the Bold*
> 
> ^^^^^
> 
> Just got my eVGA 780gtx TI sc last week, and I too noticed a very large coil whine. It was so bad, I didn't even want to keep it and was pissed at my upgrade-atitis for swapping my reasonably well performing 560 gtx ti card out for this tortured cat in my computer. But realizing that it would be too much effort to RMA / sell / buy another brand that would probably have the same problem anyway, I donned my headphones and tried to ignore it.
> 
> This Saturday I played about 2-3 hours of Planetside 2 (which now runs gloriously smooth) with my headphones, and magically, lo and behold no more coil whine. Maybe my brain subconsciously eliminated the whine from my hearing to rationalize my blowing $550 on a Fran Drescher impersonating graphics card? Or maybe the coils "toughened up" and stopped misbehaving? Who knows.
> 
> Either way, now my reference cooler card's only noticeable noise is the reference cooler which is probably the best reference cooler ever put on a graphics card.
> 
> So, maybe your card will shape up over time? I don't mean to sound like that douche saying "sucks to be you" but I have a PSU that is not even certified to run a 780 gtx ti (Antec 750w Trupower) and I have no more whine so all I want to say is that the PSU is 100% not the problem because your PSU is way better than mine.
> 
> PS: Want to hear the WORST coil whine, play ANY Rockstar Games video game. Don't know what their programmers do with their source code but my card used to SCREAM whenever I played Max Payne 3 on full graphics settings. Crysis 3's coil whine on Ultra was a whisper compared to it.


You could like, try to load it heavily for a day or something ( "Burn in" )
I remember having the same problem with my 7970 TF OC BE and getting quite fed up with it.
After magically applying VSYNC most of the problems went away ( it seems there was a direct correlation between fps and coil whine noise ), but I still wasn't satisfied.
I then thought about mining, always wanted to try it and I heard some had some success in actually reducing coil whine to acceptable levels!
And lo and behold! After a day the coil whine noise was no more annoying, but merely just "there", the case actually blocked most of the coil whine noise ( R4 ) and I was once again happy!
I suggest trying the steps I did.
1. Try applying VSYNC where possible.
Still not satisfied?
2. Try mining with cudaminer for a day or something like that.


----------



## karimzodiak

I Just bought from couple of days the Galaxy GTX 780 Hof i had problem with dropping core boost clock from 1097mhz to 683mhz it was problem from the shipped bios i updated the new bios from the official galaxytech.com which is fixed the issue and now the core boost stays at 1097mhz , Now my main problem that the maximum core voltage is 1.187v (only when i push the Hyper Boost Button on the card) what i have to do to reach 1.2v as i saw with other HOF they already reached 1.2v which is official, is that a graphic card issue or bios ...???? My current bios which is officially updated from Galaxy website is 80.80.21.00.5F and the GPU Rev B1 (Copied from GPU-Z 0.7.8)

Sorry guys if my English is bad and also i am a newbie so please i wait for your advice guys, Thank you.

My Specs:

Galaxy GTX 780 HOF 3GB GPU
Asus P8Z77-V Pro Motherboard
Intel Core i7 3770K Processor
G.Skill 16GB(4x4) 1600MHZ DDR3 Ram
XFX 850W XXX EDITION Silver Certificate PSU

Karim.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

I've put a week of Benchmarks in.
I left Metro LL Benchmark running for 9 hours straight for 2 night.
ATITool for a full night.
Furmark it doesn't do it in.

I though skyn3t's bios might of help, it did a little to start with, it does help with the stable clocks speeds that karimzodiak was talking about.

Vysnc the whine goes away but not the Buzz
Here's the Buzz:





Its being sent back today because I am out of ideas.

What I don't understand there has been 2 cards of different brands making the exact same Buzz
Here's the ASUS





So its got me confused, Whine I can deal with thanks to vsync, but the constant buzz..

I even was thinking it could of been my water pump, but ruled that out but not having it connected.


----------



## Jimhans1

@schoolofmonkey

I assume you've tried a different psu, etc? Since it's done the same thing with two totally different cards, I would look at possibly something system related causing an electrical issue, just My thoughts.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

My thoughts exactly.

Here's what I just did, changed power cords and plugged it into the wall without the power board.

Guess what, card is near silent, I mean unless you know what you're listening for, you can't hear it.
Seriously the fan on idle is louder, not to say the buzz isn't there, but its inaudible unless you know what you're listening for and even then you can barely hear it and not all the time like before.

I'm guessing crappy power board, cable maybe or maybe dirty power in the socket..

Is that even possible to cause a buzz in the card only?
The GTX670's didn't do it.

I've just kick the crap out of the card with Metro LL, Heaven, Thief (buzzed the most in that), and nothing I'd call a "problem".

So I'll wait for the experts opinions before sending this card back.
Guess I'm asking what would you do in my shoes.


----------



## Gerbacio

well ill post screens tomorrow....did a EVGA step up from the 780 to the 780ti !!

my only gripe is i miss the ACX cooler! not a big fan of the titan cooler so far! am i stuck or are there any alternatives? (not water, unless closed loops)

i want to OC it but with the titan cooler its looking like a no go!


----------



## VSG

EVGA sells an aftermarket ACX cooler for the Titan Black which will fit the reference 780Ti also.


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> no i ment ,,as 780 were not supported in 4 way sli ....
> 
> i plan to get quad 780ti ..will latest drivers auto detect them or again there is modification of inf files needed
> 
> 
> 
> You could try the modified DifferentSLI drivers. Their SLI compatibility checks are disabled, so they might get you quad capability even on unsupported cards. You might find, however that 3x780Ti is faster that 4x780 even if it does work.
Click to expand...

Where can I get these drivers from ..I just got a 780 so want to try out quad Sli .

Is there a new modded driver which I can use

Sent from my V5 using Tapatalk


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> Where can I get these drivers from ..I just got a 780 so want to try out quad Sli .
> 
> Is there a new modded driver which I can use
> 
> Sent from my V5 using Tapatalk


The latest DifferentSLI drivers are, IIRC, 320.18.
DifferentSLI was deprecated by HyperSLI.


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> Where can I get these drivers from ..I just got a 780 so want to try out quad Sli .
> 
> Is there a new modded driver which I can use
> 
> Sent from my V5 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> The latest DifferentSLI drivers are, IIRC, 320.18.
> DifferentSLI was deprecated by HyperSLI.
Click to expand...

Any links ....are the drivers all ready modded and good to go

Sent from my V5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimhans1

You folks do know that the GTX780/GTX780Ti/Tiran all support 4-way SLI with the nVidia drivers from the nVidia website. It doesn't require special drivers.


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> You folks do know that the GTX780/GTX780Ti/Tiran all support 4-way SLI with the nVidia drivers from the nVidia website. It doesn't require special drivers.


the last i heard it did not support 4 way sli gtx 780 .............


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> the last i heard it did not support 4 way sli gtx 780 .............


Well sir, the GTX780 DOES support 4-way SLI! Unless they disabled that via a driver update, there have been a lot of folks who have run them that way using WHQL drivers. I know that each GTX780 box I had said 4-way SLI capable, and while I still had them, i ran 4-way for some testing, and it worked just fine. There wasn't much gained going to 4-way from tri-sli, certain benchmarks scaled fine, but games didn't. Most games won't utilize the 4th card.

Edit: it appears that after nVidia released the 780Ti they may have stopped allowing 4-way support on the 780's via drivers, the cards themselves will obviously do 4-way sli. Have you tried the "pre-780Ti" drivers from the nVidia website??


----------



## gordan

Nvidia have always artificially disabled features in drivers to line their pockets. Disabling 4-SLI is just another example.

Same was applied to disable SLI on non-Nvidia motherboard chipsets, until Intel responded with an enormous F-U by not selling them a QPI licence. Magically, SLI then worked on X58 and later chipsets.

Same with virtualization. Device IDs of Quadro/Tesla/Grid cards are white listed in the driver so it agrees to initialise the corresponding cards if it detects it is running virtualized. Change the 2 resistors on the PCB controlling the potential divider that sets the device ID and lo and behold, now a 780Ti shows up as a Quadro K6000 and the driver runs it just fine virtualized (I have two in my virtualized gaming rig, one for each gaming seat).

They only switched to using hard straps on Keplers after the soft-straps in the BIOS were reverse engineered. Until late last year I was running a pair of GTX480 cards BIOS-modded into Quadro 6000s in the same rig.

It's all about persuading the driver to cooperate - very little is actually locked down in hardware.


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Well sir, the GTX780 DOES support 4-way SLI! Unless they disabled that via a driver update, there have been a lot of folks who have run them that way using WHQL drivers. I know that each GTX780 box I had said 4-way SLI capable, and while I still had them, i ran 4-way for some testing, and it worked just fine. There wasn't much gained going to 4-way from tri-sli, certain benchmarks scaled fine, but games didn't. Most games won't utilize the 4th card.
> 
> Edit: it appears that after nVidia released the 780Ti they may have stopped allowing 4-way support on the 780's via drivers, the cards themselves will obviously do 4-way sli. Have you tried the "pre-780Ti" drivers from the nVidia website??


which drivers are u talking about brother ...the only ones i know of is 314.22 and 320.00 beta with modded inf file ---those are the ones i am testing right now .

if you know of new drivers after these that worked please let me know ---

if i enable the sli option is only sli 2 cards ..that is the strange thing ---t


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> which drivers are u talking about brother ...the only ones i know of is 314.22 and 320.00 beta with modded inf file ---those are the ones i am testing right now .
> 
> if you know of new drivers after these that worked please let me know ---
> 
> if i enable the sli option is only sli 2 cards ..that is the strange thing ---t


If memory serves, it was 314.22, but it's been several months, I honestly can't say for sure, sorry.

Regarding the "only two cards", your motherboard does have at least 4 pcie x8 slots, correct? And you have a good sli bridge? I've had sli bridges cause major problems for me in the past.

Edit: it might have been the 302 drivers from around the Titan release I used??!!


----------



## alancsalt

Try reversing the sli bridge.


----------



## Wrathier

LOL I just managed to burn an EVGA Geforce 780 Ti Superclocked /ACX that is number 2 within 1 month.

The smell was pretty awful and after inspecting the card closely it seems to be the area I have made a red ring around there kind of popped out:



(Speculation, but by smelling at that specific area it smells strange - The smell kind of filled the whole room, so it was very difficult to pinpoint exactly what broke down, but since I am writing from the computer using the integrated gfx, I guess it is the graphic card again again, though this time there is no 4 beep VGA error code).

The store is REALLYYY going to love me.

I am going to bring in this card instead: ASUS GeForce GTX 780 Ti 3GB DirectCU II OC - I have had nothing but good luck so far with ASUS and as the former owner of the Direct CU II 560/680/780 I guess it is time to test the 780 Ti as well. Hopefully that will last a bit longer.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wrathier*
> 
> LOL I just managed to burn an EVGA Geforce 780 Ti Superclocked /ACX that is number 2 within 1 month.
> 
> The smell was pretty awful and after inspecting the card closely it seems to be the area I have made a red ring around there kind of popped out:
> 
> 
> 
> (Speculation, but by smelling at that specific area it smells strange - The smell kind of filled the whole room, so it was very difficult to pinpoint exactly what broke down, but since I am writing from the computer using the integrated gfx, I guess it is the graphic card again again, though this time there is no 4 beep VGA error code).
> 
> The store is REALLYYY going to love me.
> 
> I am going to bring in this card instead: ASUS GeForce GTX 780 Ti 3GB DirectCU II OC - I have had nothing but good luck so far with ASUS and as the former owner of the Direct CU II 560/680/780 I guess it is time to test the 780 Ti as well. Hopefully that will last a bit longer.


Too bad about your card man! Why not give the Classified a go instead? it has better VRM modules and you have voltage control over core and memory!










Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Wrathier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Too bad about your card man! Why not give the Classified a go instead? it has better VRM modules and you have voltage control over core and memory!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Hey bro,

It's due to my member price, I can get the Asus Direct CU II OC for 121,75 USD less than the classified. That's actually a price difference worth considering.

I am GOLD customer @ webhallen.com so I sometimes can buy surgent things cheaper than other things - if the classified had been good for my member price, I would have bought that.

And since the Asus Direct CU II is already 76,09 USD more expensive than my current ACX, I would have to pay out 197,84 USD to get the classified - that's a huge difference. (1.299,98 SEK to be exact).

Then again I could buy a R290X for much less, but I am a sucker for nVidia cards, so even that I mine for the fun of it, I still prefer to have a very good gamer card ha ha.

Then again I jus checked my member price for a ASUS Radeon R9 290X 4GB DirectCU II OC. - 774,63 USD VS 926,82 USD for the Geforce - Now I am not so sure what to choose









- After some more consideration: nVidia all the way


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Try reversing the sli bridge.


Will try a fresh windows install and go from there maybe that helps .

Just re installed the 3 way Sli bridge n wollah it picks up 3 GPU n Sli mode .

I think I need a new window or gtx 780ti n quad sli

Sent from my V5 using Tapatalk


----------



## latprod

Hey guys, does anyone know how to get the cards to downclock when idle?
I'm running two 780 Ti's in SLI, watercooled and with Sky's Bios.
But they constantly stay at 1045 mhz, even when not under load.
Any tips?
Same thing goes for my OC'ed 4670k OC'ed CPU, it stays at max voltage constantly.
Tried fiddling with the power options but to no avail.

Thanks!


----------



## achilles73

Since you have nvidia inspector, i think you could force idle mode, for both 780ti.
You need to create a .bat file with this 2 commands (one for each card)

"C:\Program Files (x86)\nvidiainspector\nvidiaInspector.exe" -forcepstate:0,8
"C:\Program Files (x86)\nvidiainspector\nvidiaInspector.exe" -forcepstate:1,8

Please, someone with more knowledge, confirm this option.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latprod*
> 
> Hey guys, does anyone know how to get the cards to downclock when idle?
> I'm running two 780 Ti's in SLI, watercooled and with Sky's Bios.
> But they constantly stay at 1045 mhz, even when not under load.
> Any tips?
> Same thing goes for my OC'ed 4670k OC'ed CPU, it stays at max voltage constantly.
> Tried fiddling with the power options but to no avail.
> 
> Thanks!


You likely have a background program forcing the CPU and the GPU's to go higher power state, close everything you can and check if it works!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wrathier*
> 
> LOL I just managed to burn an EVGA Geforce 780 Ti Superclocked /ACX that is number 2 within 1 month.
> 
> The smell was pretty awful and after inspecting the card closely it seems to be the area I have made a red ring around there kind of popped out:
> 
> 
> 
> (Speculation, but by smelling at that specific area it smells strange - The smell kind of filled the whole room, so it was very difficult to pinpoint exactly what broke down, but since I am writing from the computer using the integrated gfx, I guess it is the graphic card again again, though this time there is no 4 beep VGA error code).
> 
> The store is REALLYYY going to love me.
> 
> I am going to bring in this card instead: ASUS GeForce GTX 780 Ti 3GB DirectCU II OC - I have had nothing but good luck so far with ASUS and as the former owner of the Direct CU II 560/680/780 I guess it is time to test the 780 Ti as well. Hopefully that will last a bit longer.


wow i was looking for another Ti and this one was on my mind but this kinda scares me, as u have two burned cards could this be somekind of known problem of the superclocked acx?

EDIT

Did not see you used them for mining







Still sucks for you tho







The DCII custom design is much stronger, the 780 non ti can mine but still gets verrrry hot. Why not use a cheaper older AMD card then can mine same hashes for half the power n price?


----------



## Wrathier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> wow i was looking for another Ti and this one was on my mind but this kinda scares me, as u have two burned cards could this be somekind of known problem of the superclocked acx?
> 
> EDIT
> 
> Did not see you used them for mining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still sucks for you tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The DCII custom design is much stronger, the 780 non ti can mine but still gets verrrry hot. Why not use a cheaper older AMD card then can mine same hashes for half the power n price?


After two in one month from ruined even that I have e-mails from EVGA confirming that I can LTC mine without issues I have no trust in the brand. I am going to get the ASUS GeForce GTX 780 Ti 3GB DirectCU II OC (GTX780TI-DC2OC-3GD5).

If that brakes as well, I am done mining with OC and maybe even with mining. - I can't continue to RMA all the time.

This time the stored asked me to sent pictures of my rig etc etc.


----------



## kalleklovn12

Does anyone have trouble with flashing GTX780ti sli? On one card i get 2.212, on the other i get 1.200. Anyone who can help?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalleklovn12*
> 
> 
> Does anyone have trouble with flashing GTX780ti sli? On one card i get *1*.212, on the other i get 1.200. Anyone who can help?


If the flash was successful with both cards, just use K-boost feature with PrecisionX to have constant 1,212V!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## kalleklovn12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> If the flash was successful with both cards, just use K-boost feature with PrecisionX to have constant 1,212V!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


I still got 1.2000v and 1.2120v. With k-boost enabled. ?! I dont understand...

Thank u! I made it work, just had to change gpu in the voltage"meter". YEY! Thanks again.


----------



## Mark the Bold

Played PLanetside 2 quite a bit today and I had my monitor go black for a few seconds. Game went on, and after a few seconds it was back. Had this happen 3-4 times in under an hour.

Is this:

(a) a card issue?
(b) monitor issue?
(c) PSU issue?

Anybody have this issue? I never had this problem with my 560 gtx ti.....


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark the Bold*
> 
> Played PLanetside 2 quite a bit today and I had my monitor go black for a few seconds. Game went on, and after a few seconds it was back. Had this happen 3-4 times in under an hour.
> 
> Is this:
> 
> (a) a card issue?
> (b) monitor issue?
> (c) PSU issue?
> 
> Anybody have this issue? I never had this problem with my 560 gtx ti.....


You forgot:

(d) Driver issue









I have it once in a while in one of my monitors since the 320 driver branch, does it happen on the desktop too?

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark the Bold*
> 
> Played PLanetside 2 quite a bit today and I had my monitor go black for a few seconds. Game went on, and after a few seconds it was back. Had this happen 3-4 times in under an hour.
> 
> Is this:
> 
> (a) a card issue?
> (b) monitor issue?
> (c) PSU issue?
> 
> Anybody have this issue? I never had this problem with my 560 gtx ti.....


I had this repeatedly when I had my Gigabyte GTX780ti OC, even in SimCity the screen would go black for a few seconds and then come back on.
Even had a hard crash when it happened too.

It could be a driver issue, but this didn't fix mine, it is worth trying different drivers.
Run Display Driver Uninstaller, and try the oldest driver compatible with the card an work up from there.

If they all do it, try running 3D Mark 11, that exposed the VRAM problem with my first Gigabyte card. (Green artifacts)

Hope that gives you some ideas.


----------



## Errorist66

Hi Everyone,

I had issue with my second EVGA GTX 780 TI SC (non-ACX), stock bios at 80.80.34.00.80. Wasn't happy with forcing in the EVGA gtx 780 TI SC/ACX. So I changed the stock bios and only copied over the voltage changes to 1.212v and pushed the power target at 120%, keeping turbo boost. The first board is skynet edition EGVA GTX 780 TI AC/ACX.
First board is at +307 core + 300 mem, power target at 176%. Second card at +161 core, +300 mem, power target at 116%. Both boards at 1.212v. Second board runs at 1430MHZ in Valley. not to bad for reference boards with 65% ASIC.


----------



## Arizonian

After a little over 4 months my 780 TI ACX has taken a turn. .









I originally thought it started when moving from 332.21 WHQL to 334.89 crashing in games. I kept lowering the OC and it would seem to have worked but only briefly as games started crashing again. I switched back to previous driver, still crashing. Tried current 335.23 WHQL stock clocks games crash upon loading. Other times I can play for a while and then black screen, or hard freeze with forced reboots required. I can run a 3DMark11 demo but can't benchmark. It crashes upon loading and restarts my system when I try.

Down clocking Core and Memory by -115 offset is what it takes to play games stable. _Hmmm I never did try a benchmark with a down clock._

I never flashed my BIOS, _sorry I know_.







Ruled out PSU extensions by removing them. Temps are in check. Fresh Win 8.1 install when I installed my 780 TI to avoid any issues when I moved from my 290X.

One thing I can say is EVGA is great when their products fail as I already have an RMA as of today. I'm kind of taking a sigh of relief I went with EVGA.

I've had a GPU over clock degrade before, _aka my current 690_ , but it's stabilized eventually by lowering clocks still above stock and is now running 24/7 in my second rig listed. I thought I had same issue with my 780 TI and I would have dealt with it but not if it's no longer running stock. I've not had the time to try out my 690 as it's not an easy task between two kids who use that second rig a lot. Going to see if I can find pull it out when they aren't looking this weekend just to rule everything else out. Now I'm sad I sold my 680 for $250 recently as that would have come in handy.

The new ASUS PG278Q is about to release and I'm hoping to have this back before so I can try out G-sync.


----------



## ocsmash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark the Bold*
> 
> Played PLanetside 2 quite a bit today and I had my monitor go black for a few seconds. Game went on, and after a few seconds it was back. Had this happen 3-4 times in under an hour.
> 
> Is this:
> 
> (a) a card issue?
> (b) monitor issue?
> (c) PSU issue?
> 
> Anybody have this issue? I never had this problem with my 560 gtx ti.....


I have run into this same problem when benchmarking in Valley. Did you notice after this happened that your GPU clock was back to factory bios default? I'm curious what's causing this to happen for my setup as well. It has only happened when overclocking my GPU past +125 or so on my 780 Ti SC ACX.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I had this repeatedly when I had my Gigabyte GTX780ti OC, even in SimCity the screen would go black for a few seconds and then come back on.
> Even had a hard crash when it happened too.
> 
> It could be a driver issue, but this didn't fix mine, it is worth trying different drivers.
> Run Display Driver Uninstaller, and try the oldest driver compatible with the card an work up from there.
> 
> If they all do it, try running 3D Mark 11, that exposed the VRAM problem with my first Gigabyte card. (Green artifacts)
> 
> Hope that gives you some ideas.


I've seen the green artifacts once in Valley benchmark for a split second before black screen and falling back to factory settings....crap.









Also, since this is my first post, just want to say hey to the forum! I've spent the last couple of evenings reading through the last 100 pages or so. New to overclocking and trying to absorb as much info as I can, so far this place has been great! Will fill out my sig now...


----------



## dinagling

I have the same issue...running skynet bios for Gigabyte WF3... upon start up it stays at my default of 1084mhz. any suggestions on how to get it to idle lower?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You likely have a background program forcing the CPU and the GPU's to go higher power state, close everything you can and check if it works!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dinagling*
> 
> I have the same issue...running skynet bios for Gigabyte WF3... upon start up it stays at my default of 1084mhz. any suggestions on how to get it to idle lower?


Are you running multiple monitors? Nvidia drivers force full speed if it detects more than one monitor...


----------



## dinagling

Just 1 dell monitor off the dvi port. Gonna flash stock back on and see if it goes back to lower speeds


----------



## latprod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You likely have a background program forcing the CPU and the GPU's to go higher power state, close everything you can and check if it works!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Thanks Ed







, Yeah, well, so many background programs running








Where to start? You are thinking of going into Processes in task manager and kill them one by one to see if i can find the culrpit?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Hey guys.

As you've all seen I've been having problems with my GTX780ti's due to Buzzing.
I've RMA my Galaxy but now I'm stumped.

Is it possible that a motherboard can cause you GPU to buzz?

I've got a spare HD7750 in my machine at the moment, I was playing Kingdoms of Amalur and guess what I can hear a buzz from the GPU.
Can't be power now, this card doesn't use it.

When I heard it I was like "What?".

Any ideas?


----------



## jezzer

Is the sound constant there or at certain times? Is it a real buzz or more of a whistle sound. To what other sound can u compair it?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Its there all the time under load, no a buzz that accompanies the normal coil whine when it happens.
Otherwise its a constant buzz, now on a completely different card with no extra power connectors.

You know if I wasn't laughing I'd be crying right now.
I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## jezzer

Hmm okay if it was a kind of whistling buzz it could be a bad cap on the motherboard, those are all intact?
The card still draws power from the psu btw, it only goes fully through the mobo but its still gonna be 75w or something


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Yeah I knew it draws power through the MB..lol.
Just doesn't get it from the Power supply directly as well.

Its an electrical buzz, like a CRT tv going bad, it defiantly comes from the cards in the machine.
This is the GTX780ti I just did a RMA on.





The temp card is making the same electrical buzz just not as loud, wife heard it too.
MB is a ASROCK Z77 Extreme 4, system is rock solid besides this buzz from whatever video card under load you use in it.

Making my head hurt.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocsmash*
> 
> I have run into this same problem when benchmarking in Valley. Did you notice after this happened that your GPU clock was back to factory bios default? I'm curious what's causing this to happen for my setup as well. It has only happened when overclocking my GPU past +125 or so on my 780 Ti SC ACX.
> I've seen the green artifacts once in Valley benchmark for a split second before black screen and falling back to factory settings....crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, since this is my first post, just want to say hey to the forum! I've spent the last couple of evenings reading through the last 100 pages or so. New to overclocking and trying to absorb as much info as I can, so far this place has been great! Will fill out my sig now...


*WELCOME TO OCN!!!*









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dinagling*
> 
> I have the same issue...running skynet bios for Gigabyte WF3... upon start up it stays at my default of 1084mhz. any suggestions on how to get it to idle lower?


Read bellow:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latprod*
> 
> Thanks Ed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , Yeah, well, so many background programs running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where to start? You are thinking of going into *Processes in task manager and kill them one by one to see if i can find the culrpit?*


Yes! as soon as you find the program that makes your CPU/GPU to hit a higher power state, thus triggering 3D mode by increasing the clocks, if you dont need it uninstall it, if not you can always use Nvidia inspector and force a low power state:




Then drag&drop the program exe and fiddle with the program to find your best settings!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> As you've all seen I've been having problems with my GTX780ti's due to Buzzing.
> I've RMA my Galaxy but now I'm stumped.
> 
> Is it possible that a motherboard can cause you GPU to buzz?
> 
> I've got a spare HD7750 in my machine at the moment, I was playing Kingdoms of Amalur and guess what I can hear a buzz from the GPU.
> Can't be power now, this card doesn't use it.
> 
> When I heard it I was like ***.
> 
> Any ideas?


Coil whine will always be present whether its from the PSU, motherboard or graphics cards, as ALL have coils and can start to buzz and stop completely anytime, it depends on the frequency resonation!

My earlier article:

_"Coil whine is mechanical resonance of the coil with the frequency of the signal passing through it. Physically, a coil is just loops of wire, sometimes with a core other than air. If the frequency of the signal is in resonance with the physical wires of the coil, the coil may vibrate.
There are many electrical parts/circuits which can cause whining noises, so don't just assume you are hearing coils. Annoying buzzing/electrical sound(s) are unlikely to emanate from a coil - you have something else making noise. Whining is caused by a part (or parts) physically vibrating.
Unto itself, voltage is not going to cause a whining sound. Voltage is electrical potential (actually, EMF); current through a device is dependent on the voltage across it. With a GPU, changing the voltage changes the operating frequency of various components within the chip and through the VRM sections, however something is probably in resonance with the signal!







_

Cheers all

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Someone09

So, as I have said on the 780 Owners Club, I recently got my hands on a "relatively cheap" 780 Ti.
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/wr3yn/

So I removed my 780 SLI and put this single 780 Ti in...and damn! I wasn´t expecting it to perform this good.
On my 3x1080 surround setup with almost everything on ultra and 2xAA on BF4 I still get constant 50FPS and feels so freaking smooth.








With my two OCed 780s I´d get around 60-70FPS with 4xAA and it kinda didn´t feel as smooth.
Plus, this 780Ti´s ASIC is 87% which basically is more than my 780s combined. Well...ok...it is not...but you get my point.









To be honest, I basically got this card because I was curious how it would perform for me with no real intention to keep it. But now...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> So, as I have said on the 780 Owners Club, I recently got my hands on a "relatively cheap" 780 Ti.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/wr3yn/
> 
> So I removed my 780 SLI and put this single 780 Ti in...and damn! I wasn´t expecting it to perform this good.
> On my 3x1080 surround setup with almost everything on ultra and 2xAA on BF4 I still get constant 50FPS and feels so freaking smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my two OCed 780s I´d get around 60-70FPS with 4xAA and it kinda didn´t feel as smooth.
> Plus, this 780Ti´s ASIC is 87% which basically is more than my 780s combined. Well...ok...it is not...but you get my point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, I basically got this card because I was curious how it would perform for me with no real intention to keep it. But now...


Sell the 780 SLI and get another 780Ti!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Someone09

Playing the little devil on my shoulder, huh?









But yeah, that is indeed very tempting.

EDIT: I just realized that a 780 Ti SLI would even keep up with a r9 295x2 on Mantle. (almost)


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> Playing the little devil on my shoulder, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, that is indeed very tempting.
> 
> EDIT: *I just realized that a 780 Ti SLI would even keep up with a r9 295x2 on Mantle*. (almost)


And, way more games support SLI than CFX, so there is that also!!


----------



## muhd86

*well sold the quad gtx 780 and after much thought got the 780 ti --

any one here with quad ti

validation link

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/gzyqn/

*


----------



## jezzer

Got a new 780 Ti delivered today, superclocked ACX

Is it normal with this ACX cooler that the fans make somekind of mechanical noise/sound wich is not constant? When starting 3dmark first 10 sec they make the noise then its gone and comes back now and then but Always at start of the load. Guess when they ramp up.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Coil whine will always be present whether its from the PSU, motherboard or graphics cards, as ALL have coils and can start to buzz and stop completely anytime, it depends on the frequency resonation!


Thanks Ed you have been a good help.
But this doesn't explain and electrical Buzz with EVERY card put under load on this motherboard. (Happens along side the whine)
Also its only just started happening, the Gigabyte never Buzzed, it was only after putting in the ASUS card I heard that noise, and I've had the HD7750 in my machine before with no noise.
(The HD7750 is my sons card and it doesn't make a peep in his machine)

The only major difference is the Kraken X60, which I will probably remove completely today instead of just unplugging it.

I'm doing a upgrade on the 29th to a Haswell and the wife inherits my stuff (Shop only does photo editing).
Hopefully that fixes everything because there's nothing left that can cause it.

Update:
Kraken gone, nothing left but keyboard, mouse and cpu fan, card still Buzzing exactly like the GTX780ti's.
Mother is the problem I'm guessing.

Guess I'm gonna have to ring the RMA department and take the $25 fee on the chin.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Thanks Ed you have been a good help.
> But this doesn't explain and electrical Buzz with EVERY card put under load on this motherboard. (Happens along side the whine)
> Also its only just started happening, the Gigabyte never Buzzed, it was only after putting in the ASUS card I heard that noise, and I've had the HD7750 in my machine before with no noise.
> (The HD7750 is my sons card and it doesn't make a peep in his machine)
> 
> The only major difference is the Kraken X60, which I will probably remove completely today instead of just unplugging it.
> 
> I'm doing a upgrade on the 29th to a Haswell and the wife inherits my stuff (Shop only does photo editing).
> Hopefully that fixes everything because there's nothing left that can cause it.


Probably the buzz you hear comes from the motherboard coils, along with some cards that buzz and whine too!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## dinagling

Well doh, I tried nvdia inspector to force a different profile but it can't down throttle to like 500Mhz or whatever lower freq's I try. The lower limit is only what I can adjust from Evga's slider.

Anyone else have this issue?

also, after flashing the stock bios back on, it also wasn't able to throttle back down either. Wonder if its something with my card?


----------



## dinagling

Oh interesting, i pressed the Kboost option and it was able to throttle back down ... i guess that was the trick.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dinagling*
> 
> Oh interesting, i pressed the Kboost option and it was able to throttle back down ... i guess that was the trick.


Yes, you have to disable K-boost to return your voltage and clocks down!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Probably the buzz you hear comes from the motherboard coils, along with some cards that buzz and whine too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


If he's using an extreme4 it most probably is the coils on that mobo, it really doesn't have the best parts out there. I think sin showed that it was even using mosfets that are subpar / outdated


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Probably the buzz you hear comes from the motherboard coils, along with some cards that buzz and whine too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Yeah I get you.
I feel really silly you know..

Why did you think it only just started after the ASUS GTX780ti OC, this HD7750 never buzzed in this machine, actually no card did till then?


----------



## Muskiehunter

Finally got an EK block on my TI!!







Still not a great overclocking card, getting artifacts in Heaven anything over 1274mhz!


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muskiehunter*
> 
> Finally got an EK block on my TI!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still not a great overclocking card, getting artifacts in Heaven anything over 1274mhz!


That's almost a 50% OC over the standard clocks for a 780Ti. I would say it's not that bad really. Considering Gigabyte can't even put out a card that's stable at 1100mhz......


----------



## Muskiehunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> That's almost a 50% OC over the standard clocks for a 780Ti. I would say it's not that bad really. Considering Gigabyte can't even put out a card that's stable at 1100mhz......


The first TI I had ( Smoked it on a G10) would push 1320mhz on 1.212v, now that I have a full cover and custom loop I may look into 1.3v mod


----------



## kalleklovn12

Iv'e seen som people writing about GTX 780ti 1.3v mod. Is it possible? And how? My sli gtx780ti are stable at 1330/1880, so i'm very pleased. BUT i always want more. And yes i know, i should have gotten the Classy cards.


----------



## Muskiehunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalleklovn12*
> 
> Iv'e seen som people writing about GTX 780ti 1.3v mod. Is it possible? And how? My sli gtx780ti are stable at 1330/1880, so i'm very pleased. BUT i always want more. And yes i know, i should have gotten the Classy cards.


I know about the following link, but I do not know if it is Ti specific.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-ab-b18-team-skyn3ts-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Yeah I get you.
> I feel really silly you know..
> 
> Why did you think it only just started after the ASUS GTX780ti OC, this HD7750 never buzzed in this machine, actually no card did till then?


Hey school!

The 780 Ti needs more power compared to the 7750 and the Extreme4 has components (caps, mosfets,etc.) that are probably struggling to keep up with the requirements. The board uses D-Pak Mosfets which are rated poorly I'm afraid.

http://sinhardware.com/images/vrmlist.png

Don't get me wrong, I have an extreme6 which I love to death because it gets the job done and OCs decently, but there's much room for improvement in the Z77 Extreme 4 and 6 (wrong voltage reading among other things).


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muskiehunter*
> 
> The first TI I had ( Smoked it on a G10) would push 1320mhz on 1.212v, now that I have a full cover and custom loop I may look into 1.3v mod


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalleklovn12*
> 
> Iv'e seen som people writing about GTX 780ti 1.3v mod. Is it possible? And how? My sli gtx780ti are stable at 1330/1880, so i'm very pleased. BUT i always want more. And yes i know, i should have gotten the Classy cards.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muskiehunter*
> 
> I know about the following link, but I do not know if it is Ti specific.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-ab-b18-team-skyn3ts-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool


No, no, no! its not for the 780Ti! Only for titan/780!
780Ti has to be hard-modded!
Look here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1478066/nvidia-gtx-780ti-hard-volt-mod/0_100
Currently we are looking to implement a dip-switch parallel resistor (but time is so scarce...







)

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Hey school!
> 
> The 780 Ti needs more power compared to the 7750 and the Extreme4 has components (caps, mosfets,etc.) that are probably struggling to keep up with the requirements. The board uses D-Pak Mosfets which are rated poorly I'm afraid.


But the 7750 and now a GT520 are buzzing now too..

Before the GTX780ti I was running GTX670's in SLi.
Guess the board couldn't cope with the ASUS GTX780ti and I'm stuck with the buzz till the upgrade..

Update:
I can pickup a second hand (still under limited warranty) EVGA Z77 FTW, you think this might help the stupid buzzing.
Seems the card I RMA'd is dead silent (got and email from the tech, he's been running it since Thursday. Loves the card BTW).


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> But the 7750 and now a GT520 are buzzing now too..
> 
> Before the GTX780ti I was running GTX670's in SLi.
> Guess the board couldn't cope with the ASUS GTX780ti and I'm stuck with the buzz till the upgrade..
> 
> Update:
> I can pickup a second hand (still under limited warranty) EVGA Z77 FTW, you think this might help the stupid buzzing.
> Seems the card I RMA'd is dead silent (got and email from the tech, he's been running it since Thursday. Loves the card BTW).


Big fan of EVGA but not their mobos! i think any mobo at this point with any decent components would get rid of that buzzing! If you can test it first before buying, why not (or have it tested by the technician before purchasing)?

Sorry to derail the thread OP!

Hey school PM me and let's take this offline!


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Sorry to derail the thread OP!
> 
> Hey school PM me and let's take this offline!


Done.

Sorry OP for the derail, though I hope it helps others in the future that could have similar problems


----------



## Someone09

After playing some more with my new 780 Ti, I think I am really in love with this thing.
Definately going to sell my two 780s.

Then I´ll be ordering a waterblock next weekend and see how far I can push that thing.

And damn! Had I only known how well it performs before I purchased my second 780 two months ago.








Oh well, that´s what ebay is there for


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> After playing some more with my new 780 Ti, I think I am really in love with this thing.
> Definately going to sell my two 780s.
> 
> Then I´ll be ordering a waterblock next weekend and see how far I can push that thing.
> 
> And damn! Had I only known how well it performs before I purchased my second 780 two months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, that´s what ebay is there for


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> After playing some more with my new 780 Ti, I think I am really in love with this thing.
> Definately going to sell my two 780s.
> 
> Then I´ll be ordering a waterblock next weekend and see how far I can push that thing.
> 
> And damn! Had I only known how well it performs before I purchased my second 780 two months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, that´s what ebay is there for


Pm me maybe we can make a deal, I don't know. Just wondering if you'd want to trade your 780's for a single 780ti plus cash. Not sure where we'd meet in the middle though.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## muhd86

i posted validation link how to get in to the 780 ti quad club


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> i posted validation link how to get in to the 780 ti quad club


Fill out the form on Post #2 of this thread and follow the instructions!!!


----------



## muhd86




----------



## therion17

Finally got this bad boy under water.


----------



## Arizonian

Nice work.









A link in my signature shows how to list your rig.


----------



## coolharris93

Hello guys i'd like to ask a question about msi afterburner and gtx 780 ti overclocking...I have the MSI 780 Ti gaming and i don't know about the prioritize arrow on msi afterburner? Should it be up or down when overclocking the card? When it's up the overclocking seems to be more stable than when it's down.. Any thoughts?


----------



## arvidab

Down means it look four temp target, up is TDP. I flip mine up, also with maximizing the TDP slider.


----------



## coolharris93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Down means it look four temp target, up is TDP. I flip mine up, also with maximizing the TDP slider.


So you think up is better? Or up and down is the same thing and doesn't change anything?


----------



## jezzer

I would say up, when i go for down the card does not boost. For example when i put temp on 88 and power on 106 and give priority to temp so down then card does not boost and fps go down like crazy. Dont know why but thats why its up for me









Ps
I am using precision x btw


----------



## jezzer

What are good aftermarket coolers for a 780 Ti nowadays?

My ACX evga cooler appears, beside the known issue like rattling mechanical noise, to be loud as a vacuum cleaner and thats not my style.

After looking on EVGA forum it appears the cooler is just not high end so before spending another 300$ to liquid cool the card i wonder if there are still any good coolers out there.

I do not really want to liquid cool it for temps or OC so spending that kind of $ just to fix a cheap cooler is kinda the last thing i want to do









Arctic kinda the last party that makes them right?


----------



## Errorist66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolharris93*
> 
> So you think up is better? Or up and down is the same thing and doesn't change anything?


up for gaming and down for folding/mining


----------



## zuckuss00

Have any of you guys received the EVGA step up email? I just got mind stating the program has started.


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolharris93*
> 
> Hello guys i'd like to ask a question about msi afterburner and gtx 780 ti overclocking...I have the MSI 780 Ti gaming and i don't know about the prioritize arrow on msi afterburner? Should it be up or down when overclocking the card? When it's up the overclocking seems to be more stable than when it's down.. Any thoughts?


And does AFB support 780Ti? I have posted at Guru3D forum about this some time ago and Unwinder himself answered to me very rudely that Ti is/will not be supported . When I asked why he replied that I should have used "search" function


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> And does AFB support 780Ti? I have posted at Guru3D forum about this some time ago and Unwinder himself answered to me very rudely that Ti is/will not be supported . When I asked why he replied that I should have used "search" function


Its true! AB is only for reference cards and "custom" MSI cards! All 780Ti are non-reference cards as they differ in the PWM from the regular 780's!
Alexei is harsh most of the time because there are not many Guru3D forums users that can answer most AB pertinent questions and Alexei has given them tons of times, up to a point that anyone would be harsh too! TIN at kingpincooling forums also tells people to use the search function because of the same old questions being asked all the time!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> And does AFB support 780Ti? I have posted at Guru3D forum about this some time ago and Unwinder himself answered to me very rudely that Ti is/will not be supported . When I asked why he replied that I should have used "search" function


Afterburner is an MSI program, and as such only technically supports MSI cards, so the MSI Ti is supported. Other Ti cards are considered to be non-reference and so are not supported. Although Unwinder can come across as very rude, if you had to answer the same questions almost every single day you might also tell people to search first before asking; this is a question that has been answered multiple times in the Guru3D thread....
Edit: beaten to the answer by Ed ^^^


----------



## mark_thaddeus

How does one go past 1.212 mV? Aren't all the skyn3t bios unlocked to go past it?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> How does one go past 1.212 mV? Aren't all the skyn3t bios unlocked to go past it?


No, even modded bios ARE limited to 1,212V by drivers! For the 780Ti only this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1478066/nvidia-gtx-780ti-hard-volt-mod/0_100

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Its true! AB is only for reference cards and "custom" MSI cards! All 780Ti are non-reference cards as they differ in the PWM from the regular 780's!
> Alexei is harsh most of the time because there are not many Guru3D forums users that can answer most AB pertinent questions and Alexei has given them tons of times, up to a point that anyone would be harsh too! TIN at kingpincooling forums also tells people to use the search function because of the same old questions being asked all the time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


OK, thanks, fair enough. But, honestly, I had been searching for the answer for some time already before posting there. I bought 780Ti in January, so I was a bit late ...
OK, thanks for your reply..


----------



## coolharris93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No, even modded bios ARE limited to 1,212V by drivers! For the 780Ti only this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1478066/nvidia-gtx-780ti-hard-volt-mod/0_100
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Which one do you think is the best bios for msi gaming card? I have the latest stock bios version..Should i use the skynet one or the stock bios?Im using the card mostly for gaming.. Also how i change the voltage on the skynet bios?
Im a a little bit newbie on the 780 ti so i need some help


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolharris93*
> 
> Which one do you think is the best bios for msi gaming card? I have the latest stock bios version..Should i use the skynet one or the stock bios?Im using the card mostly for gaming.. Also how i change the voltage on the skynet bios?
> Im a a little bit newbie on the 780 ti so i need some help


We covered those bios a while ago:



Go and get it in the OP here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/0_100

You have EZ3flash in my SIG to flash your card and my flash guide too!
Also read my OC guide: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*
Disregard all voltage control indications or tools, they only work for Titan/780!
Use PrecisionX instead of Afterburner to control core and memory clocks and the voltage with K-boost!
Any doubts post them here! 









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## coolharris93

thank you for the answer...i'll give it a try


----------



## coolharris93

So i tried the skynet bios on my msi 780 ti...with 180 mhz core and 1.212v my score on benchmarks and games was lower than with stock bios at 150mhz core and +75v...Any solutions?


----------



## Muskiehunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolharris93*
> 
> So i tried the skynet bios on my msi 780 ti...with 180 mhz core and 1.212v my score on benchmarks and games was lower than with stock bios at 150mhz core and +75v...Any solutions?


The base clock for the skynet bios is most likely 928, so +180 is still lower than your boost clock +150. Keep working your way up until you start getting artifacts then slowly work down until it runs clean.


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muskiehunter*
> 
> The base clock for the skynet bios is most likely 928, so +180 is still lower than your boost clock +150. Keep working your way up until you start getting artifacts then slowly work down until it runs clean.


Base core clock is 1045Mhz on skyn3t bios, but the rest of the advice is correct - don't forget to increase your Power Limit too.

My Ti Gaming on skyn3t bios is at:

Core Voltage: +100, Power Limit +150, Core Clock +245, I left Memory untouched. This gives me 1264MHz max Core Clock, and it benches very nicely. Bear in mind that not all cards are created equal, but you should get better benches than on the stock bios....


----------



## Muskiehunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> Base core clock is 1045Mhz on skyn3t bios, but the rest of the advice is correct - don't forget to increase your Power Limit too.
> 
> My Ti Gaming on skyn3t bios is at:
> 
> Core Voltage: +100, Power Limit +150, Core Clock +245, I left Memory untouched. This gives me 1264MHz max Core Clock, and it benches very nicely. Bear in mind that not all cards are created equal, but you should get better benches than on the stock bios....


Looks like I need a new bios lol my skynet base clock is 928.


----------



## Orici

Here is mine: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/m9qfu/
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2048208


----------



## coolharris93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> Base core clock is 1045Mhz on skyn3t bios, but the rest of the advice is correct - don't forget to increase your Power Limit too.
> 
> My Ti Gaming on skyn3t bios is at:
> 
> Core Voltage: +100, Power Limit +150, Core Clock +245, I left Memory untouched. This gives me 1264MHz max Core Clock, and it benches very nicely. Bear in mind that not all cards are created equal, but you should get better benches than on the stock bios....


Nice clocks there







Can you tell me what voltage you're using with k-boost?


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolharris93*
> 
> Nice clocks there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell me what voltage you're using with k-boost?


I don't use K-boost, just Afterburner...I have a 2D profile for desktop and a 3D profile for games ( my oc settings), AB switches automatically. My sidebar gadget says that I'm at 1.21V.


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muskiehunter*
> 
> Looks like I need a new bios lol my skynet base clock is 928.


I am using the reference MSI bios from the OP, not the Gaming versions, although they are supposed to be the same.....


----------



## coolharris93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> I don't use K-boost, just Afterburner...I have a 2D profile for desktop and a 3D profile for games ( my oc settings), AB switches automatically. My sidebar gadget says that I'm at 1.21V.


I think 1.21 its too much when the fan is not working at 100% from what i've tested..Can you adjust the voltage with afterburner or it's default at 1.21?


----------



## TobbbeSWE

Hey guys! I just posted i the 780Ti volt mod thread and i thought that if i post here to, the odds of someone helping me would increase.
I got several questions regarding the mod. Anyone that got info please explain what i cant understand.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1478066/nvidia-gtx-780ti-hard-volt-mod/20_20#post_22154986

Image of the resistor placement. Yes those to baby Ti's are mine










EDIT, my tired eyes just noticed that there is only one wire in the pic not two...Sry


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolharris93*
> 
> I think 1.21 its too much when the fan is not working at 100% from what i've tested..Can you adjust the voltage with afterburner or it's default at 1.21?


You can adjust the voltage but of course the lower the voltage the lower your potential overclock. When gaming (BF4 MP) my temps never go over 72°C with stock fan profile (around 45%) so for me that's perfectly fine. In AB you can also create a custom fan profile if you want higher rpms for a given temp...also, the voltage only peaks at 1.21 V if the game needs it, less demanding games use less voltage so it is not locked at 1.21, thats just the max it can reach.


----------



## ocsmash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Someone was saying regardless of software, the GPU still works in 13Mhz increments.
> So i did the math and worked out that 1300 isn't part of the table, instead 1306 is.
> Since 1202 is the last clock on the boost table in stock BIOS:
> 
> 1202 + 13 + 13 +13 + 13 +13 + 13 + 13 + 13 = 1306Mhz
> 
> I managed 1306Mhz / 1.187v - Boost 2.0 enabled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though i cannot even touch my mem at that clock or it gets unstable quick.
> 
> So far it is rock solid stable @ 1306Mhz, Boost enabled and only 1.187v (starts off with 1.2v but drops a step due to voltage limit)
> Tested Far cry 3 (fully maxxed 8xMSAA, Ultra - gave me between 70- 100 FPS !!!!), Crysis 3, Valley, Heaven, Fire strike, BF4 and Tomb Raider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not gonna worry with benchmark scores since win8.1 skews em hard.
> 
> 
> 
> Go Ti GOGOGOOGOGOG


Can someone help me understand the discrepancy between the reported GPU clocks in GPU-Z and the stated 1306MHz clock? The two numbers aren't even close even looking at Boost clock in GPU-Z.

Also...can the stock BIOS push past 1202 at all?

Thanks!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocsmash*
> 
> Can someone help me understand the discrepancy between the reported GPU clocks in GPU-Z and the stated 1306MHz clock? The two numbers aren't even close even looking at Boost clock in GPU-Z.
> 
> Also...can the stock BIOS push past 1202 at all?
> 
> Thanks!


It has been debated to exhaustion! Its the way clocks are generated inside the chip! Just keep your eyes on AB or PrecisionX monitor, it will tell you the real clocks as boost messes with the GPUz and some bench programs readings!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## MonarchX

Once again, *is it perfectly safe to use skyn3t modded BIOS with air-cooled cards*? After those BIOS, no LLC mod is needed correct? I know I asked this before, but those that Power Target of 100% to 200% slider looks very dangerous. Where should someone EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC ACX keep their power target at? I am very comfy with flashing and getting 1.21v, but I am not comfy if that 300W to 600W slider thing will kill my new baby...

Sorry if I asked this question before - better safe than sorry!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Once again, *is it perfectly safe to use skyn3t modded BIOS with air-cooled cards*? After those BIOS, no LLC mod is needed correct? I know I asked this before, but those that Power Target of 100% to 200% slider looks very dangerous. Where should someone EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC ACX keep their power target at? I am very comfy with flashing and getting 1.21v, but I am not comfy if that 300W to 600W slider thing will kill my new baby...
> 
> Sorry if I asked this question before - better safe than sorry!


Answered your question here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-ab-b18-team-skyn3ts-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool/1000_100#post_22156164

Read my article on TDP:

_"The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB gets its reading from the VRM´s!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TPD with my formula:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)"_

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Guitar Wolf

Sorry if I jump in in an exsisting discussion.

Read much in the Titan`s Thread with all the Bios they were made with the link to the Site with the Users Custom modification Ones.Tried many of them.In the end I made my own Bios(which i think the most based on orbmu2ks work ) or was using the DS v4 Bios from svl7 .But Titan is not the topic.

This time i got the GTX DirectCUII Ti (bettter noise and not so sensitive(sensitive?,sorry I am German) on the VRMs like Ref. Ones(On Air) simply said,of Course flashed with one of the Skynet Bios.Thanks for the work by the way.

Sorry, people writing like ......(don`t get it wrong) like no tommorrow and i don`know if this Question has been discussed before.

Can someone tell me please is it possible to change the Clocks in Skynet`s Bios(for the GTX780 TI Direct CUII) with KBE , flash it and don`t get a black Screen like you do when you change Parameters for example in the different Titan svl 7 Bios ?.

Greets


----------



## Jimhans1

Wow, google translate sucks!


----------



## kalleklovn12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Wow, google translate sucks!


Haha. Yes it does


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Once again, *is it perfectly safe to use skyn3t modded BIOS with air-cooled cards*? After those BIOS, no LLC mod is needed correct? I know I asked this before, but those that Power Target of 100% to 200% slider looks very dangerous. Where should someone EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC ACX keep their power target at? I am very comfy with flashing and getting 1.21v, but I am not comfy if that 300W to 600W slider thing will kill my new baby...
> 
> Sorry if I asked this question before - better safe than sorry!


You are hard-limited to 95C anyway, regardless of TDP. You are also hard-limited to 1.21V. These will ensure you can never get anywhere near 200% TDP. You will also get limited to about 130% TDP by the 75W power limit on the slot unless you increase it (which would put the motherboard at risk). I had to bump the slot limit to 100W to get my Titan to 140% TDP, which is also the limit of what you can achieve with the reference cooler and fan at 5200rpm at 95C.


----------



## MonarchX

That is great! NVidia drivers usually have very high latency up to 600ns, but people report that skyn3t BIOS lower it dramatically due to disabling of Boost, which prevents clock and fps fluctuations AFAIK. Has anyone experienced the same here? You can use LatencyMon to check. DPC Checker only works right on Windows 7 in case you want to use that.

How many people get black screens? If I flash EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC ACX with provided BIOS properly, using --protectoff, and then -4 -5 - 6 commands, is there a good chance I will get a black screen (if there is no power outage) ??? I never had ANY issues with GTX 680 and 770 flashing.


----------



## gordan

If the latency fix is to disable the boost then that is implicitly not a driver induced latency but a state transitioning latency. The same latency can be observed on CPUs with power management enabled. If the load is short and bursty rather than consistent it will happen, but it shouldn't be happening regularly unless there's a shader bug or you are constantly bouncing around the power/thermal/voltage limit.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> If the latency fix is to disable the boost then that is implicitly not a driver induced latency but a state transitioning latency. The same latency can be observed on CPUs with power management enabled. If the load is short and bursty rather than consistent it will happen, but it shouldn't be happening regularly unless there's a shader bug or you are constantly bouncing around the power/thermal/voltage limit.


...or if the driver/hardware doesn't recognize the app properly. I deal with this A LOT. NVidia drivers still need a lot of work in the boost 2.0 department.


----------



## gordan

The problem is that the card will boost past the boost clocks if it can do so within the power/thermal/voltage envelope. Just because you set default=boost clocks doesn't mean the card won't boost further anyway.

To properly work around the problem you would also need to do the following:

1) Truncate the boost table to be the same as the default=boost clocks, and make sure that this is within the tri-envelope even at maximum possible achievable load (e.g. CudaMiner with the optimal kernel for the GPU).
2) Delete the power states other than P0 to stop downclocking when idle.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> The problem is that the card will boost past the boost clocks if it can do so within the power/thermal/voltage envelope. Just because you set default=boost clocks doesn't mean the card won't boost further anyway.
> 
> To properly work around the problem you would also need to do the following:
> 
> 1) Truncate the boost table to be the same as the default=boost clocks, and make sure that this is within the tri-envelope even at maximum possible achievable load (e.g. CudaMiner with the optimal kernel for the GPU).
> 2) Delete the power states other than P0 to stop downclocking when idle.


You're assuming that the card even leaves idle clocks...which for many apps/games I have, does not occur, even when in a 3D application. So it's not as simple as you put forth. The cards will DROP clocks when those clocks aren't needed, too. For example, Rocksmith 2014, gameplay is at idle clocks..menus are at 3D clocks. Leave a menu and start a "level", and the card drops back to idle. occasionally more clocks are needed, and when the clocks boost up a bit for a moment, this creates lag and delays...while audio continues.

But yes, a single clock state would be better, for sure.


----------



## MonarchX

Although, does disabled Boost means that clocks will not even go into their super-low idle mode? I was hoping to have 3 states - super-low idle clocks, default base clocks (same as 3D clocks), and then whichever overclock I can achieve. Having the card run at 1000Mhz at all times without going to whatever idle-mode is (350Mhz?) will stress the card pretty bad over a few years, won't it? I need mine to last until games can actually take advantage of all of its power!


----------



## RagingCain

Has anyone successfully done a voltage regulation bypass?

If so I am very interested in doing this to both of my cards. They top out at 1270 MHz @ 1.21v, but load temps are only 44c. There is so much room for OC.


----------



## ocsmash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> It has been debated to exhaustion! Its the way clocks are generated inside the chip! Just keep your eyes on AB or PrecisionX monitor, it will tell you the real clocks as boost messes with the GPUz and some bench programs readings!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Thanks Ed, and sorry for beating a dead horse...I tried finding the answer in other posts, and read as much as I could in this thread but 1,000 pages is just too much









I plan on flashing to skyn3t bios this weekend!


----------



## MonarchX

Many BIOS Title names provide do not contain "Ti" but ROM names do. I take it was just omitted? I am not being picky, but I want to be 100% sure I am flashing the right BIOS!


----------



## fishingfanatic

I think I burnt 1 up. Artifacting now.... wahhh

Just waiting for the replacement.

That skyn3t bios is great! Huge increase for my results. From 1227 to 1303. No warning signs on mine though, she just quit during 3DM V run in sli.

FF


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> I think I burnt 1 up. Artifacting now.... wahhh
> 
> Just waiting for the replacement.
> 
> That skyn3t bios is great! Huge increase for my results. From 1227 to 1303. No warning signs on mine though, she just quit during 3DM V run in sli.
> 
> FF


Did you push voltages too far? Is it artifacting at stock speeds also?


----------



## fishingfanatic

No, I had voltage at 1.082 using the skyn3t bios. I'm sure it's just an anomaly, as my other cards work just fine. Yeah it artifacts @ reference.

I ran the same settings with 2 different cards no problem. I had been running these off and on for weeks with no issues

It was my best overall performer. I got 1240/7840 on air b4 the skyn3t swap. Then it got to 1303/7322. Doesn't seem that high to me. asic of 77.4.

Maybe I just pushed it for too long. I do put them back to default for a bit after running a bench to allow then to cool down, and I ran Unigine benches which showed a max of 79.

I added another gpu fan and brought it down to 72-73. Maybe a bad solder, or bad vrm.

New 1 should arrive tomorrow according to the latest from UPS.

Gotta go to wcing now, don't want to take any chances...

FF


----------



## MonarchX

What is the exact name for the card you fried? Did you do the hard mod and soldered yourself? Was it artifacting before the skyn3t BIOS? If not then these BIOS are dangerous!!! I think I will obstain as I can't afford a new card.

Has anyone else fried their card with a Skyn3t BIOS?

Could someone tell me how to simply disable Boost using KeplerBIOSTweaker? I don't need the dangerous 1.21v and high TDP, but I want Boost disabled. Anyone feel like creating a custom BIOS just for me or telling me what changes to make with KeplerBIOSTweaker?


----------



## fishingfanatic

I don't believe it's the bios. You must have an eye out on the temps voltages,...

I really think I may have simply pushed it too far. Just the 1 card, all of the others have been solid.

As I believe I mentioned b4, probably a bad vrm or something along those lines. I have no real knowledge of the gpus other than what I've read and

learned, only an opinion. I'm not certain, I may have inadvertently turned off the voltage and current protection, though none of the others are set that

way.


----------



## MonarchX

But I don't understand how you could push it too far and have it fried. With GTX 680, if I push too hard, it would simply freeze or BSOD or TDR would kick in. Then, I would reset my PC, and get back to normal clocks without any artifacts. That was with 1.21v. If you push too far - it shouldn't fry, it should simply freeze due to TDR. It would only fry if the temperatures were going through the roof, past 95C. Was that the case? What were your temps? You run on simple air, correct? As far as over-voltage - how would it be possible if GTX 780 Ti are locked at 1.21v? It could only be the temps. Your card is EVGA GTX 780 Ti Kingpin Edition, yes?

What protections do Skyn3T BIOS files turn off??? I'm just lost because the only time I fried a card was when I did a hard-mod and over-volted but that should NOT be possible with Skyn3t BIOS! The whole idea of OC is to push your clocks as far as you can, but if that results in a dead card @ 1.21v then its too dangerous to OC with Skyn3T BIOS as the card can fry when you find your limit!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Has anyone successfully done a voltage regulation bypass?
> 
> If so I am very interested in doing this to both of my cards. They top out at 1270 MHz @ 1.21v, but load temps are only 44c. There is so much room for OC.


Go here Bud: http://www.overclock.net/t/1478066/nvidia-gtx-780ti-hard-volt-mod/0_100









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocsmash*
> 
> Thanks Ed, and sorry for beating a dead horse...I tried finding the answer in other posts, and read as much as I could in this thread but 1,000 pages is just too much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on flashing to skyn3t bios this weekend!


Keep us posted of your OC endeavors!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Many BIOS Title names provide do not contain "Ti" but ROM names do. I take it was just omitted? I am not being picky, but I want to be 100% sure I am flashing the right BIOS!


If the bios were not for the Ti we would not have posted them in the OP on our own 780 Ti thread dont you think?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> What is the exact name for the card you fried? Did you do the hard mod and soldered yourself? Was it artifacting before the skyn3t BIOS? If not then *these BIOS are dangerous*!!! I think I will obstain as I can't afford a new card.
> 
> Has anyone else *fried their card with a Skyn3t BIOS*?
> 
> Could someone tell me how to simply disable Boost using KeplerBIOSTweaker? *I don't need the dangerous 1.21v and high TDP*, but I want Boost disabled. Anyone feel like creating a custom BIOS just for me or telling me what changes to make with KeplerBIOSTweaker?


Dont go there, please just dont spread misinformation! I explained you about TDP, if you feel OC is too dangerous for you, then you simply dont OC at all!
Everything about OC comes with a warning, if cards at default burn out, OC´ed card can burn too without the OC being the culprit!
Bios do not kill cards, like guns, people kill people, not the guns themselves! We would not release a bios that would kill cards by itself!
Any doubt you have i can help you with it!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> I don't believe it's the bios. You must have an eye out on the temps voltages,...
> 
> I really think I may have simply pushed it too far. Just the 1 card, all of the others have been solid.
> 
> As I believe I mentioned b4, probably a bad vrm or something along those lines. I have no real knowledge of the gpus other than what I've read and
> 
> learned, only an opinion. I'm not certain, I may have inadvertently turned off the voltage and current protection, though none of the others are set that
> 
> way.


Too bad about your card man! Turning off voltage and current protection means you fiddle the PCB at hardware level by cutting traces; on certain cards, those protections can be disabled with a program (For DICE and LN2 extreme OC´s)









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Too bad about your card man! Turning off voltage and current protection means you fiddle the PCB at hardware level, cutting traces; on certain cards, those protections can be disabled with a program (For DICE and LN2 extreme OC´s)


Oh! So EVGA Classified boards come with hardware switches that allow you to disable all kinds of protection. My SuperClocked version doesn't have that, so I am pretty safe then!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Oh! So EVGA Classified boards come with *hardware switches that allow you to disable all kinds of protection*. My SuperClocked version doesn't have that, so I am pretty safe then!


No, AFAIK they dont! The "program" i was talking about is specially written to disable those protections for extreme OC!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No, AFAIK they dont! The "program" i was talking about is specially written to disable those protections for extreme OC!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


What program? Is it integrated into Skyn3t BIOS? The only other program I know is the LLC Mod for AfterBurner, but it doesn't work on GTX 780 Tis, only on GTX 780 Ti from MSI. What other program is there that can disable protections?


----------



## MonarchX

Is it EZ3Flash program? That is just for flashing.. Or is it the nvflash.exe --protectoff command that does that? There is no other program I can find in this thread or in your sig that would remove protection from a GTX 780 Ti card..? What program??? I want to flash BIOS right now, but I am not sure if the "program" that removes protection is a part of the Skyn3t BIOS.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> What program? Is it integrated into Skyn3t BIOS? The only other program I know is the LLC Mod for AfterBurner, but it doesn't work on GTX 780 Tis, only on GTX 780 Ti from MSI. What other program is there that can disable protections?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Is it EZ3Flash program? That is just for flashing.. Or is it the nvflash.exe --protectoff command that does that? There is no other program I can find in this thread or in your sig that would remove protection from a GTX 780 Ti card..? What program??? I want to flash BIOS right now, but I am not sure if the "program" that removes protection is a part of the Skyn3t BIOS.


Its not for "you" and its not in my SIG or in any bios!







!
Its for extreme overclockers that want all they can get out of their cards with negative temperatures with dry ice (DICE) and liquid nitrogen (LN2) at temperatures from -70C to -196C!
EZ3flash is for flashing bios only!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> What is the exact name for the card you fried? Did you do the hard mod and soldered yourself? Was it artifacting before the skyn3t BIOS? If not then these BIOS are dangerous!!! I think I will obstain as I can't afford a new card.
> 
> Has anyone else fried their card with a Skyn3t BIOS?
> 
> Could someone tell me how to simply disable Boost using KeplerBIOSTweaker? I don't need the dangerous 1.21v and high TDP, but I want Boost disabled. Anyone feel like creating a custom BIOS just for me or telling me what changes to make with KeplerBIOSTweaker?


I have news for you - hardware fails without being modified or overheated, too.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> I have news for you - hardware fails without being modified or overheated, too.


I can confirm this as my untouched BIOS, non-modified PCB, 77C full load 780TI failed and is in RMA process right now. Just over clocked with what PrecisionX provided and it eventually had to be under clocked to game.


----------



## z0ki

Been having some fun with 780ti classy since I put it under water, I noticed the temps for the one card got up to 48c at 1320mhz 130% power target does that temp seem alright? Its around 30-31c ambient in the room I'm assuming its making contact and all is OK?

My voltage is 1.2500


----------



## CerN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Been having some fun with 780ti classy since I put it under water, I noticed the temps for the one card got up to 48c at 1320mhz 130% power target does that temp seem alright? Its around 30-31c ambient in the room I'm assuming its making contact and all is OK?
> 
> My voltage is 1.2500


Definitely ok, these cards put out a LOT of heat at 1.25 volts, just goes to show how efficient these air coolers are becomming.


----------



## fishingfanatic

Hey folks imho it was definitely NOT the bios. Though I had extra fans on them, monitored them closely between benches and ran Unigine to compare

temps, as a secondary affirmation, which turned out to be pretty close. Intel's little monitoring software is pretty good for info but I think I just deleted it

by mistake recently.

Luckily I have a copy on my mb cd.

Sorry for any confusion folks, the last thing I wanted was to start a panic attack...lol

Ok, here's a loaded question for the wcing experts/officionados . I'm doing my 1st wc setup. used to be a Millwright, so I know a bit about cooling.

Which is the best way to set up a loop? With swivel fittings, quick connects, compression fittings, barbs,....

I figured I would go comp. fittings with the hose on QC to facilitate better/easier removal. Whose fittings r the preferred choice? EK Koolance Swiftech...

Perhaps this should be in another thread.

FF


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Hey folks imho it was definitely NOT the bios. Though I had extra fans on them, monitored them closely between benches and ran Unigine to compare
> 
> temps, as a secondary affirmation, which turned out to be pretty close. Intel's little monitoring software is pretty good for info but I think I just deleted it
> 
> by mistake recently.
> 
> Luckily I have a copy on my mb cd.
> 
> Sorry for any confusion folks, the last thing I wanted was to *start a panic attack*...lol
> 
> Ok, here's a loaded question for the wcing experts/officionados . I'm doing my 1st wc setup. used to be a Millwright, so I know a bit about cooling.
> 
> Which is the best way to set up a loop? With swivel fittings, quick connects, compression fittings, barbs,....
> 
> I figured I would go comp. fittings with the hose on QC to facilitate better/easier removal. Whose fittings r the preferred choice? EK Koolance Swiftech...
> 
> Perhaps this should be in another thread.
> 
> FF


Although Panic disorders are somewhat common, this was just an small anxiety episode!









IMO there are two distinct watercooling setups: the very expensive and flashy and the old-school! Both are effective but the old-school require ingenuity and boldness as you build your own loop from different parts, while the flashy (and expensive) is easier but still you need imagination to fit it in your case (or not as some are just Connect&Go)
Dont get me wrong, i love to see the way some people get their RIGs underwater, very clean and beautiful but its not for me!




Inside the case outside of the house with a huge 40Cm fan blowing air (summertime only) onto 2 old reserators acting as reservoirs with 1200 Lt/h aquarium pumps, normal tubing and connectors, attached to the XXL Titan blocks!
Old pics, i have two more 480's, with high flow/speed fans one for each loop! I only open the loops every 3 month to clean it up and change the fluid, rest of the time i forget about it!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## ocsmash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Has anyone successfully done a voltage regulation bypass?
> 
> If so I am very interested in doing this to both of my cards. They top out at 1270 MHz @ 1.21v, but load temps are only 44c. There is so much room for OC.


This makes me think my card is running a bit hotter than it should. I've thought that since the beginning but maybe somebody could enlighten me. I benchmarked Valley last night @ 1268MHz and temps got up to 64C. Even when I'm playing AC4 it sits between 52 and 61C. I read some folks have seen good drops in temp by just reseating the HSF with arctic silver.

My card is the 780Ti Superclocked ACX. Are my temps within normal ranges under load? (still running stock BIOS highest voltage is 1.175 and Power @ 106%)


----------



## Nostras

Hmm, I might have some more luck here with my question.

My card idles at 54 degress, which is quite really hot.
It appears my card is "stuck" in 3d mode but not quite ( 915/1750 ), which drastically increases power draw and heat generation.

I also know why it does this, the monitor is overclocked from 60 to 120 Hz which, to my understanding, pushes the pixel clock over a certain treshold which prevents the card from ever going into idle state ( unless the screen is disabled, duh ).

This is by no means worrying, but merely really annoying. I'm not putting these clocks to good use.

You guys got an idea on how to fix this?

Setting the resfresh rate back to 60Hz works fine though, but it's really annoying to do that after every game.


----------



## gordan

I really don't understand why people are worrying so much about temperatures. Thermal throttling doesn't kick in below 95C for a reason. Worrying about the card running at 65C just doesn't sound particularly worthwhile.


----------



## fishingfanatic

Hey Occam Razor sweet setup! I was tempted to go to the wrecker's and get a car rad that comes with 2 cooling fans on them, but figured I had better get used to wcing 1st b4 going crazy.

Friend did something similar and painted the whole thing silver, then air brushed a design. He wouldn't let me take pics for some reason. Work in progress he said...

1st time I saw that painted design on the rad I was looking up the auto recycler's phone numbers...hehehe

I figured it would really hamper the cooling, but the system has a 23 ltr pail for a reservoir and recirculates completely every 10 mins.

Don't know what's behind that unit but I wonder if u could cool the cabinet with ac. Might have an issue with humidity. Wonder if u could rig up a desiccant dryer somehow. Perhaps a cabinet within a cabinet, like

opening a window in winter without having to shovel the snow off of the floor...lol

Just a thought...I can c why so many different loops r very unique yet simple and highly functional. So many possibilities...

FF


----------



## fishingfanatic

Heck, when running quad 2 cards r always warmer by about 5 c. Usually for my runs the top and bottom cards get warmest. Even then the warmest under load gets to 82-83. Extra fans drops it to 79- 80

Put higher cfm fans in and got it down to 75-76 average which to me is acceptable for quad. I don't run that setup very often. Have to daisy chain psus which leaves the cabinet open and I have 2 dogs, so I have to

clean it much more and b vigilant when it comes to hair.

I find it needs to be blown out more often, but so what if u have a compressor. I bought a cheapy just to have around the house. Put a 1/8" copper tube on the end of the nozzle, pinched to a flare to get into the

tight spots. Works great!!! Just make sure the pres. isn't too high. Ya don't need 90 psi to blow it out. Even 30 is plenty.

If that isn't enough then get some filters for the cabinet. Nylons work great around a fan shroud to keep out hair and.r cheap enough.


----------



## ocsmash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> I really don't understand why people are worrying so much about temperatures. Thermal throttling doesn't kick in below 95C for a reason. Worrying about the card running at 65C just doesn't sound particularly worthwhile.












I don't feel like my card is in danger by operating at that temperature (65C) under load, and I know about the 95C throttling. I do however, want to make sure what I'm seeing is comparable to others running the 780Ti SC ACX on air near that clock speed, as I plan on pushing my card further and I don't want to waste my time (or hurt my card) if it's not cooling effectively as it should be. Until then I'll just keep shaking in my boots as I worry to death about my temps! .....


----------



## Guitar Wolf

Hi-o,
Me once again with the same Question.

Is it possible to you change (stable) Clocks in the"default" Skyn3t Bios,flash it and don`t get any trouble?

Can Someone tell me please.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gordan

Different cards behave differently. I have an early EVGA 780Ti with a ~70% ASIC that runs at about 92C under full CudaMiner load. I have a new similar card with a ~60% ASIC that with the exact same BIOS/settings in the same machine (not adjacent, before you ask, no air intake restriction) that runs at 77C under the same load. Both have standard reference coolers on them, and both run at same clock speeds and voltages and have equal performance.

The only conclusion I can reach is that different cards behave differently under identical conditions regardless of what GPU-Z might be guessing about ASIC quality and environmental similarities.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> The only conclusion I can reach is that different cards behave differently under identical conditions regardless of what GPU-Z might be guessing about ASIC quality and environmental similarities.


You may find it interesting to know that a card's ASIC quality can change. I have one card that went from 73.6 to 72.2.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> You may find it interesting to know that a card's ASIC quality can change. I have one card that went from 73.6 to 72.2.


That is indeed a fascinating finding that casts further doubt on the meaningfulness of the already questionable metric that is impossible to scrutinise due to lack of source code.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> That is indeed a fascinating finding that casts further doubt on the meaningfulness of the already questionable metric that is impossible to scrutinise due to lack of source code.


Source code is out there. What GPU-Z shows is based off of a tool given by TSMC.

Also, ASIC on AMD is not the same as ASIC on NVidia. I actually think that ASIC quality is more about board power usage than silicon quality.


----------



## gordan

Got a link to the source, perchance?
I'm not convinced it's about power usage because I have a lower score card running much cooler, and heat = power.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> Got a link to the source, perchance?
> I'm not convinced it's about power usage because I have a lower score card running much cooler, and heat = power.


I'm not 100% convinced either. But what I can say for sure is that BIOS changes do not affect ASIC... so why did one of my cards change? I haz no idea...


----------



## fishingfanatic

Why not simply add some gpu fans with high cfms. Just make sure you have some kind of filter on the intake to trap dust. I have some 1/8" cotton in a

sheet I'm thinking of trying. Gotta c if it's too much though...So far just blowing it out regularly has been all right, but time to take it a step further.

Looking at a number of different things I could use like a pleated furnace filter type of mat'l,...

Any suggestions would be welcome.









I have a Lian Li case which has a filter, but it's not enough with higher cfms.

I'm talking 60 cfm or higher. Mine has a 140 mm and I add a cpl of fans 120mm, about 60-70 cfms/fan when using more than 1 card or 2.

FF


----------



## ralphi59

Hello guys,
Can i flash my 780 ti sc with titan blower, with thé référence BIOS skynet ?
Thank s


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralphi59*
> 
> Hello guys,
> Can i flash my 780 ti sc with titan blower, with thé référence BIOS skynet ?
> Thank s


Yes, that's the proper bios for your card.


----------



## ralphi59

Thank s man.


----------



## ralphi59

I will flash with the first BIOS in the list Référence 780ti.
Post result after.
Thank s again


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralphi59*
> 
> Thank s man.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralphi59*
> 
> I will flash with the first BIOS in the list Référence 780ti.
> Post result after.
> Thank s again


----------



## chino1974

Hey guys just got my first 780ti today? So excited to see what it'll do. I'm going from 3 way 7970s to 780ti. I'll be getting my second one next week.


----------



## sperson1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> Hey guys just got my first 780ti today? So excited to see what it'll do. I'm going from 3 way 7970s to 780ti. I'll be getting my second one next week.


Nice you will love them


----------



## dante`afk

i`ll be receiving 2 780 ti ACX SC later this day.

is this the correct bios to use for voltage override?

GTX 780 EVGA SC ACX
80.80.30.00.80
skyn3t-Ti-vBios-EVGA-SC-ACX.zip


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> i`ll be receiving 2 780 ti ACX SC later this day.
> 
> is this the correct bios to use for voltage override?
> 
> GTX 780 EVGA SC ACX
> 80.80.30.00.80
> skyn3t-Ti-vBios-EVGA-SC-ACX.zip


Yes, up to 1,212V!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> Source code is out there. What GPU-Z shows is based off of a tool given by TSMC.
> 
> Also, ASIC on AMD is not the same as ASIC on NVidia. I actually think that ASIC quality is more about board power usage than silicon quality.


from what I could try, with several video cards kepler (680, 670 sli, Titan sli, 4x gtx 780 etc.), plus the asic is higher and it overclocks better video card, with the same voltage.


----------



## dante`afk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yes, up to 1,212V!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


thanks. is this voltage fine to run with stock ACX cooler?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> thanks. is this voltage fine to run with stock ACX cooler?


Yes it is!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## gagac1971

hey guys next week i am getting evga gtx 780 ti sc and about -skyn3t-Ti-vBios-EVGA-SC-ACX-bios isn't too much to have 200% power target unlocked i am pretending to overclock just on air.
OccamRazor can you give me EVGA-SC-ACX-bios whit less of power target or 200% is ok?
thanks for all


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> hey guys next week i am getting evga gtx 780 ti sc and about -skyn3t-Ti-vBios-EVGA-SC-ACX-bios isn't too much to have 200% power target unlocked i am pretending to overclock just on air.
> OccamRazor can you give me EVGA-SC-ACX-bios whit less of power target or 200% is ok?
> thanks for all


Read my article on TDP:

_"The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB/PrecisionX gets its hardware monitor readings from!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP with my formula:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)"_

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## gagac1971

thanks man what great explanation!!!lolol but this is too much for my brain lolol....from there i trust in your experience and from there is ok to use a card whit 200% of power target for always?if it is i will flash whit that bios to achieve the best overclock and leave like that forever i hope so.


----------



## gagac1971

and also i was thinking to get even gtx 780 ti classified or gtx 780 ti sc i had normal non ti classified and was great over clocker and i find good buyer 490 euro and i sell the card and now i am not interest i extreme overclock mean above say 1280 mhz from there what do you think sc version or classified?i heard that gtx 780 ti classified had a lot of problems whit bios and over clocking on release...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> and also i was thinking to get even gtx 780 ti classified or gtx 780 ti sc i had normal non ti classified and was great over clocker and i find good buyer 490 euro and i sell the card and now i am not interest i extreme overclock mean above say 1280 mhz from there what do you think sc version or classified?i heard that gtx 780 ti classified had a lot of problems whit bios and over clocking on release...


IMO, classifieds are the best card you can get because of the better power section (VRM´s) and voltage tool to get you to 1,500V!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Arizonian

Good luck on your OC'ing gagac1971

Quick Update: EVGA recieved my ACX 780TI on Wednesday, 23 April and has my RMA replacement shipped as of this morning 25 April which has left the warehouse already on its way back to me. Will be here on Monday.


----------



## dante`afk

thanks again.

OccamRazor - since the card has a dual bios, how do I go about flashing, will it automatically flash both bios's or will there be an option in NVflash dos which one to flash?

thanks


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Good luck on your OC'ing gagac1971
> 
> Quick Update: EVGA recieved my ACX 780TI on Wednesday, 23 April and has my RMA replacement shipped as of this morning 25 April which has left the warehouse already on its way back to me. Will be here on Monday.


Should have been delivered today! So you could dedicate your weekend to *"play"* (read: Fiddle) with it!








I wish you better luck this time with this card!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## MonarchX

What do I do to join the club? I have been validated - http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/hvb33/ and I filled out the form. Is that it? I have EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC using ACX. About to flash to Skn3t BIOS and get the 1.21v goodness! This babe does 1260Mhz GPU with ACX cooler using stock voltage and BIOS. How much further do you think 1.21v will take it?


----------



## MonarchX

Something is up... After flashing I first got a great OC, but then GPU clock went down to 549Mhz in EVGA Precision X and in nVidia Inspector. Why is that? Does that mean I set OC too high?


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Something is up... After flashing I first got a great OC, but then GPU clock went down to 549Mhz in EVGA Precision X and in nVidia Inspector. Why is that? Does that mean I set OC too high?


The GPU crashed and reset itself. It'll work normally again once you reboot.


----------



## MonarchX

OK, I am getting lower overclock and lower scores with Skyn3t BIOS. The BIOS that came with my card is actually newer than Skyn3t, although the actual number/version matches.

With orignal BIOS, I could set my clock as high as 1260Mhz, and while it did fluctuate due to Boost, my scores were higher. With Skyn3t BIOS, the max stable OC is only 1150Mhz. Catzilla 1080p score with original BIOS is 18054, and with Skyn3t only 16738.

I tried increasing power limit and temp threshold and even set the fan to maximum at all times, but the card would still crap out past 1150Mhz with Skyn3t BIOS. Max temps were 52-53C.

I tried MSI AfterBurner and Precision X, but it was the same thing both times. What could be the reason to such a low OC???


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> OK, I am getting lower overclock and lower scores with Skyn3t BIOS. The BIOS that came with my card is actually newer than Skyn3t, although the actual number/version matches.
> 
> With orignal BIOS, I could set my clock as high as 1260Mhz, and while it did fluctuate due to Boost, my scores were higher. With Skyn3t BIOS, the max stable OC is only 1150Mhz. Catzilla 1080p score with original BIOS is 18054, and with Skyn3t only 16738.
> 
> I tried increasing power limit and temp threshold and even set the fan to maximum at all times, but the card would still crap out past 1150Mhz with Skyn3t BIOS. Max temps were 52-53C.
> 
> I tried MSI AfterBurner and Precision X, but it was the same thing both times. What could be the reason to such a low OC???


Rule of the thumb: If your stock bios is working fine, you don´t need modded bios!
As all cards have different power requirements due to fabrication procedures, its not possible (due to $$$ costs) to create bios for all the chip batches, so, only one bios is created to encompass all cards!
Some work wonderfully but the majority are constraint in several ways, so we modd bios to alleviate those that need it!








Sometimes new bios revisions are released with bug fixes and increased performance, if thats the case send your bios over so we can take a look!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## MonarchX

So this isn't unheard of? Great and THANK YOU for such a fast response. That means I can proceed and make my own BIOS with KeplerBIOSTweaker. I remember someone stated that Skyn3t Team used Hex to edit BIOS, but I hope they took a look and compared their changes to change possibilities from within KeplerBIOSTweaker and could provide some guidance. Below are different KeplerBIOSTweaker tabs that I examined and I really hoped someone could help me out with them. I compared Stock BIOS and Skyn3t BIOS to figure out how to create my own BIOS that fits my needs. I only have 2 needs - to disable Boost and to set 1.21v voltage, but not to touch/change other aspects of my Stock BIOS.

*Common Tab*
I think this where I can disable Boost. Skyn3t BIOS set TDP, 3D Base, and Boost clocks to exactly the same value (Entry #0), which I think is what disabled 3D Base and Boost values completely since they became grayed out/unchangeable. I can do the same with KeplerBIOSTweaker and my Stock BIOS, but is this how you disable Boost or is there more to it?

*Voltage Tab*
Back when GTX 680s needed 1.21v modded BIOS, KGB (Kepler Golden BIOS) was released, but the developer noted that to sustain 1.21v during Boost, voltage should actually be set below 1.21 (to 1.187v). Otherwise, the card would actually lower the voltage below 1.21v and even below 1.187v, which would result in much lower clocks. Here is the info - http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?284014-KGB-Kepler-BIOS-Editor-Unlocker Would this also apply to GTX 780 Ti BIOS today? I assume that it would, but not if your Boost is completely disabled, correct? Since mine will hopefully be disabled, I can safely set 1.21v for all 3 states/profiles, can't I? Its interesting because KeplerBIOSTweaker doesn't just show a single value for voltage, but a range. With my Stock BIOS, top profile's range is already 1.21v - 1.21v, the profile below is set to 1.175v - 1.21v range, and the last profile is set to 1.137v - 1.20v range. Maybe I should only touch the second profile from the top and set it to 1.187v - 1.21v instead of 1.21v - 1.21v? KGB BIOS unlocking/modding would lock the range to precisely 1.1875v - 1.1875v, which did enable 1.21v during Boost. Again, if Boost is turned off, 1.21v-1.21v makes the most sense, doesn't it?

*Power Table Tab*
I am not touching this one as there is no need to do so.

*Clock States and Boost Table Tabs*
These matched 1:1 - there was no difference between Stock BIOS and Skyn3t BIOS.

*Boost States Tab*
Skyn3t BIOS simply used the Base clock for Profiles P00 and P02 MAX entries. Is this something that also helped to disable Boost?

I think I am on the right track here and I've already made custom several BIOS's this way and flashed my GTX 680 without any issues, but GTX 780 Ti BIOS do differ from 680s, which is why I am seeking confirmation.

I would appreciate any feedback or help regarding these questions.
Thanks!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> So this isn't unheard of? Great and THANK YOU for such a fast response. That means I can proceed and make my own BIOS with KeplerBIOSTweaker. I remember someone stated that Skyn3t Team used Hex to edit BIOS, but I hope they took a look and compared their changes to change possibilities from within KeplerBIOSTweaker and could provide some guidance. Below are different KeplerBIOSTweaker tabs that I examined and I really hoped someone could help me out with them. I compared Stock BIOS and Skyn3t BIOS to figure out how to create my own BIOS that fits my needs. I only have 2 - disable Boost, set 1.21v voltage, but don't touch/change the Power Target and other stuff.
> 
> *Common Tab*
> I think this where I can disable Boost. Skyn3t BIOS set TDP, 3D Base, and Boost clocks to exactly the same value (Entry #0), which I think is what disabled 3D Base and Boost values completely (grayed out). I can do the same with KeplerBIOSTweaker, but is this how you disable Boost?
> 
> *Voltage Tab*
> Back when GTX 680s needed 1.21v modded BIOS, KGB (Kepler Golden BIOS) was released, but the developer noted that to sustain 1.21v during Boost, voltage should actually be set below 1.21 (to 1.187v). Here is the info if you don't believe me - http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?284014-KGB-Kepler-BIOS-Editor-Unlocker Would this also apply to GTX 780 Ti BIOS today? I assume that it would, but not if your Boost is completely disabled, correct? Since mine will hopefully be disabled, I can safely set 1.21v for all 3 states/profiles, can't I? Its interesting because KeplerBIOSTweaker doesn't just show a single value for voltage, but a range. At the moment, one profile's range is already 1.21v - 1.21v, the other profile is set to 1.175v - 1.21v range, and the last profile is set to use 1.137v - 1.20v range. Maybe I should only touch the second profile and set it to 1.1875v - 1.21v instead of 1.21v - 1.21v? KGB locked the range to precisely 1.1875v - 1.1875v, which did enable 1.21v during Boost.
> 
> *Power Table Tab*
> I am not touching this one as there is no need to do so.
> 
> *Clock States and Boost Table Tabs*
> These matched 1:1 - there was no difference between Stock BIOS and Skyn3t BIOS.
> 
> *Boost States Tab*
> Skyn3t BIOS simply used the Base clock for Profiles P00 and P02 MAX entries. Is this something that also helps to disable Boost?
> 
> I think I am on the right track here and I've already made custom BIOS this way and flashed my GTX 680 without any issues, but GTX 780 Ti BIOS do differ, which is why I am seeking confirmation.
> 
> I would appreciate any feedback or help regarding these questions.
> Thanks!


Careful....
We use HEX tools yes, but KBT IS limited...
My advice is dont use it! As you can brick your card in a way normal flashing wont work!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## MonarchX

Could you PLEASE create a custom BIOS for me, using the Stock BIOS my card came with? I could trade you my Guild Wars 2 account and/or Surface fUnc 1030 Mouse Pad (very nice!) for such a BIOS. I'm only looking for those 2 things I mentioned earlier - disabled Boost and 1.21v unlock. No other changes are needed. Here is the Stock BIOS for my card - https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/93831976/GK110.rom . I would not hold you responsible for any possible damages and/or problems, nor would I complain if it didn't result in improved OC over the Stock BIOS, and I wouldn't ask you to give back my Guild Wars 2 account and/or Surface fUnc 1030 Mouse Pad...

Maybe you could even look at how my BIOS differs from the Stock BIOS you used to create your Skyn3t BIOS for EVGA GTX 780 Ti SuperClocked with ACX and make even a better Skyn3t BIOS.

EDIT: Here is the Modded Stock BIOS that I created using KeplerBIOSTweaker - https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/93831976/EVGA%20GTX%20780%20Ti%20SC%20ACX%20Modded%20Stock%20BIOS.rom

I set voltage to 1.21v - 1.21v for all 3 states, set TDP clock to 1006.0Mhz and selected _Entry #0_, then set 3D Base and Boost to _Entry #0_ , which made 3D Base and Boost clocks unavailable (disabled, I hope!). Is it similar to what your HEX editing would've accomplished using my Stock BIOS? Does it look like it would've bricked my card?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Could you PLEASE create a custom BIOS for me, using the Stock BIOS my card came with? I could trade you my Guild Wars 2 account and/or Surface fUnc 1030 Mouse Pad (very nice!) for such a BIOS. I'm only looking for those 2 things I mentioned earlier - disabled Boost and 1.21v unlock. No other changes are needed. Here is the Stock BIOS for my card - https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/93831976/GK110.rom . I would not hold you responsible for any possible damages and/or problems, nor would I complain if it didn't result in improved OC over the Stock BIOS, and I wouldn't ask you to give back my Guild Wars 2 account and/or Surface fUnc 1030 Mouse Pad...
> 
> Maybe you could even look at how my BIOS differs from the Stock BIOS you used to create your Skyn3t BIOS for EVGA GTX 780 Ti SuperClocked with ACX and make even a better Skyn3t BIOS.
> 
> EDIT: Here is the Modded Stock BIOS that I created using KeplerBIOSTweaker - https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/93831976/EVGA%20GTX%20780%20Ti%20SC%20ACX%20Modded%20Stock%20BIOS.rom
> 
> I set voltage to 1.21v - 1.21v for all 3 states, set TDP clock to 1006.0Mhz and selected _Entry #0_, then set 3D Base and Boost to _Entry #0_ , which made 3D Base and Boost clocks unavailable (disabled, I hope!). Is it similar to what your HEX editing would've accomplished using my Stock BIOS? Does it look like it would've bricked my card?


We do this to help people, not for trading or profit! Thanks for the offer thought!








You got PM!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## MonarchX

Custom BIOS worked exceptionally well! My OC went up by at least 50Mhz (still testing higher!), Boost fluctuations were drastically reduced with only minor 1-second ups and downs, and voltage now reads 1.200v instead of constant 1.175v. I didn't have to raise Power past 100% either!

I assume that 1.200v is correct because 0.025v is always added on top of that, isn't it? Overall I am VERY pleased and I hope other people with the same Stock BIOS will be glad that we have such a great member helping us out!


----------



## MonarchX

Wait! I just realized I can now use EVGA Precision X Voltage adjustment that was not doing anything before the custom BIOS by the great OccamRazor! That means MORE OC - my GOODNESS. Do you guys realize this is a 50% clock increase vs. stock GTX 780 Ti? That is on AIR and ASIC is only 68.1%.


----------



## gordan

You must be testing with really narrow kernels that only load a small part of the card. If you load all the shaders you'll hit 106% TDP at about 1085MHz at 1000-1050mV. If your chosen load really under-utilizes the card's shader width by that big a margin, you would arguably be better off with a 780 that a 780Ti.


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Wait! I just realized I can now use EVGA Precision X Voltage adjustment that was not doing anything before the custom BIOS by the great OccamRazor! That means MORE OC - my GOODNESS. Do you guys realize this is a 50% clock increase vs. stock GTX 780 Ti? That is on AIR and ASIC is only 68.1%.


Hey mate, is your 780 Ti running on Hynix memory? I've been using the SkyNet BIOS for a while now, just tested the stock BIOS again and realised my scores on Heaven 4.0 are a good 3fps more (?). This is watercooled @ +150MHz/+300MHz on a Superclocked EVGA card. Was running only 1187mV as well as that is the stock limitation on stock bios. Score for Heaven was past the 70fps mark compared to 67fps on my max OC with the SkyNet BIOS. The card was also boosting to 1275MHz. Was only maxing out at 1202MHz previously and it was on the verge of unstable aha.

Anyone think I should just modify my stock BIOS for 1.212mV and see what happens?

Cheers.


----------



## dongshizhof

yes,its confirmed 2880 cores, you can expect to see me grab atleast two of these bad boys. thanks


----------



## gordan

I've just noticed something quite weird. I've got two EVGA reference cards. One is an older standard card, the other is a new SC card. I was running the old card with the standard EVGA SC BIOS version 80.80.30.00.80, and it was consistently running 15C hotter than the new card with no obvious difference in performance. The new SC card came with a 80.80.34.00.80 BIOS.

I just flashed the old card with the new BIOS, and lo and behold, the old card now runs at much more similar temperatures to the new one. The old one still runs a couple of degrees hotter, which I'm putting down to the difference in the back plates - the new card comes with half as many holes twice the size, which causes less of an obstruction to air coming out.

The interesting part is that there is a small difference in clocks within the 106% TDP limit. According to Precision-X:
Old: [email protected]
New: [email protected]

Yes - that's right - with the same BIOS and same TDP limit set, with both cards set to +79MHz, the old non-SC card is running 40MHz faster at 13mV lower voltage.

But the most striking part is the apparently "free" 10-15C drop in the temperature on the old card with the new BIOS.


----------



## MonarchX

I managed to stabilize my 1300Mhz OC using 115% Power Target where 100% = 300W. This is with EVGA Precision X. However, my temps go as high as 76C using 100% fan speed on ACX cooler! I prioritized temps and set the value to 95C just to max things out.

*How dangerous is it to run my card @ such speeds and temps 3-4 hours per day when I game? Will it live at least a few years (generally-speaking)???* Or should I stay safe, set Power Target to 100%, set GPU clock to something like 1200Mhz? I mostly game and OC to get better framerate. I only bench a little.


----------



## dante`afk

can any1 help? i flashed the skynet bios (bios on card was newer/different version than skynet) and I`m able to adjust the power limit 200% now, however the vcore stays at 1.050 ? also vcore slider is not adjustable (msi afterburner)


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I managed to stabilize my 1300Mhz OC using 115% Power Target where 100% = 300W. This is with EVGA Precision X. However, my temps go as high as 76C using 100% fan speed on ACX cooler! I prioritized temps and set the value to 95C just to max things out.
> 
> *How dangerous is it to run my card @ such speeds and temps 3-4 hours per day when I game? Will it live at least a few years (generally-speaking)???* Or should I stay safe, set Power Target to 100%, set GPU clock to something like 1200Mhz? I mostly game and OC to get better framerate. I only bench a little.


I wouldn't even remotely worry about 76C. Mine run at around 80-85C (reference cooler) when mining 24/7. Used to run at 95C with the older BIOS (see above). And that was at 106% TDP.


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> can any1 help? i flashed the skynet bios (bios on card was newer/different version than skynet) and I`m able to adjust the power limit 200% now, however the vcore stays at 1.050 ? also vcore slider is not adjustable (msi afterburner)


Hi mate, you'll need to use EVGA Precision X to get voltage control. You should be able to push 1.212mV with the voltage tuner.

Don't worry about being stuck @ 1.050mV, again, it's because MSI AB can't control the voltages.


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> I've just noticed something quite weird. I've got two EVGA reference cards. One is an older standard card, the other is a new SC card. I was running the old card with the standard EVGA SC BIOS version 80.80.30.00.80, and it was consistently running 15C hotter than the new card with no obvious difference in performance. The new SC card came with a 80.80.34.00.80 BIOS.
> 
> I just flashed the old card with the new BIOS, and lo and behold, the old card now runs at much more similar temperatures to the new one. The old one still runs a couple of degrees hotter, which I'm putting down to the difference in the back plates - the new card comes with half as many holes twice the size, which causes less of an obstruction to air coming out.
> 
> The interesting part is that there is a small difference in clocks within the 106% TDP limit. According to Precision-X:
> Old: [email protected]
> New: [email protected]
> 
> Yes - that's right - with the same BIOS and same TDP limit set, with both cards set to +79MHz, the old non-SC card is running 40MHz faster at 13mV lower voltage.
> 
> But the most striking part is the apparently "free" 10-15C drop in the temperature on the old card with the new BIOS.


The joys of computer hardware manafacturing and fabrication!









Interesting data though. Apparently the SC models sometimes not overclock as well as the stock ref cards which is again, interesting aha. I've got an SC card and it doesn't really do anything over +150MHz.


----------



## zacker

hello guys i want to share my experiment atm with my 780ti
i have gigabyte 780ti oc edition GV-N78TOC-3GD (rev. 1.0) with the two 8 pin molex and i decided to try skynet rom
the default rom that came with the card alowed me to go was 1.2v only and max i reached was 1240 on gpu also max power target was 116
i flashed skynets rom everything looks good i can use 1.212v now and prob i can stress it more
i am using evga precision
my questions are :
1.whats the max temp i can use for 24hours my max temp overlocked at 1260 is 70c in games
2.is k-boost safe using 1.21v voltage all the time ? look like a good option to me
3. can i slide power target 200% safe?

thanks in advance also thanks skynet for the beatiful rom


----------



## dante`afk

thanks COMBO2.

what would be a healthy value for mem OC?


----------



## skyn3t

For who is looking into a PSU according to the CPU and GPU here is a huge very explained thread by our PSU Guru @shilka.

I was going to update the OP with this info about a week ago but I could not do it since workload but here we are. Thank you shilka for you great work on PSU information.
PS: this infor and link is found in the OP.

*Power Supplies thread and comparasion by our PSU Guru shilka.*

*700 / 750 watts comparison thread by shilka*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I get asked very often what is the best fully modular 700-750 watts PSU? so instead of answering that every time i am going to make another info thread well sort of.
> 
> First off before i begin no i have not reviewed any of these units nor do i claim any credit for it, Its all done by Techpowerup so all credit goes to them. Since Techpowerup does not have reviews for every single 700-750 watts PSU i can only pick the ones they have reviewed which means the Cooler Master V700 is not in thread however sad that might be. And a model(s) is not bad because its not here
> 
> *Anyway lets be about it and start with the first one which is going to be the EVGA SuperNova G2 750 watts (based on the Super Flower Leadex Gold) and we start with some pictures of the platform and fan*


*1000-1050 watts comparison thread by shilka*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning obvious thing
> 
> 
> 
> If your system only has one video card you're wasting money you dont need a PSU in this wattage range so dont bother to look here for that
> 
> 
> 
> I get asked very often what is the best fully modular 1000 watts PSU? so instead of answering that every time i am going to make another info thread well sort of.
> 
> First off before i begin no i have not reviewed any of these units nor do i claim any credit for it, Its all done by Techpowerup so all credit goes to them. Since Techpowerup does not have reviews for every single 1000 watts PSU i can only pick the ones they have reviewed which means that some models are not here and a model is not bad because its not here
> 
> *So lets be about it and start off with the Be Quiet Power Zone*


best
skyn3t


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zacker*
> 
> hello guys i want to share my experiment atm with my 780ti
> i have gigabyte 780ti oc edition GV-N78TOC-3GD (rev. 1.0) with the two 8 pin molex and i decided to try skynet rom
> the default rom that came with the card alowed me to go was 1.2v only and max i reached was 1240 on gpu also max power target was 116
> i flashed skynets rom everything looks good i can use 1.212v now and prob i can stress it more
> i am using evga precision
> my questions are :
> 1.whats the max temp i can use for 24hours my max temp overlocked at 1260 is 70c in games
> 2.is k-boost safe using 1.21v voltage all the time ? look like a good option to me
> 3. can i slide power target 200% safe?
> 
> thanks in advance also thanks *skynet* for the beautiful rom


*skyn3t*! not skynet...









1 - That temp looks fine with those clocks, the lower the better, dont let it go beyond 80C IMO!

2 - Use it while gaming and benching, disable it for idle tasks!

3- Just increase it if you experience stutters and frame-drops as you might be hitting the max TDP, increase the slider to increase the TDP limit!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> For who is looking into a PSU according to the CPU and GPU here is a huge very explained thread by our PSU Guru @shilka.
> 
> I was going to update the OP with this info about a week ago but I could not do it since workload but here we are. Thank you shilka for you great work on PSU information.
> PS: this infor and link is found in the OP.
> 
> *Power Supplies thread and comparasion by our PSU Guru shilka.*
> 
> *700 / 750 watts comparison thread by shilka*
> *1000-1050 watts comparison thread by shilka*
> best
> 
> 
> skyn3t


----------



## zacker

hey occamrazor thanks for answering i have one more questionfor you if you have time i am using a side panel fan i have it blowing air inside the tower but i discovered something weird 780 ti has winforce 450w cooling and it looks like it blowing air from sides of the card !should i chance my side panel fan to blow out air? thanks in advance


----------



## MonarchX

I know I am very repetitive, but my Inquisition is coming to an end after which I will have a peace of mind.

Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti SC with Stock ACX Air-Cooler
BIOS: Skyn3t Custom - Disabled Boost, set Power Target 100% = 300W, Unlocked 1.21v
Non-fluctuating GPU OC: 1300 Mhz / Memory OC: 7800Mhz
Voltage: 1.21v
Power Target: 115% of 300W in Precision X (345W?)
Max Load Temp: 76C

What do you think - is 115% of 300W (345W?) too much for an air-cooled card?


----------



## gordan

I was running 140% (350W) TDP on my Titan with a reference air cooler for months mining at 95C and the fan cranked all the way up to 5200rpm. It was pushing maybe 1100MHz, though, with an optimized kernel - nowhere near 1300 at that TDP.

Eventually the RAM inductors blew up (ironically, the RAM wasn't OC-ed). But there are reports of those failing on non-OC-ed cards, too. The problem is that the metal plate everything is padded to doesn't cover those inductors. They sit under a hole in the plate and you can touch the underside of the fan assembly through it, so even putting a 0.5mm thermal pad on top of them will be of limited usefulness as the cooling provided by a thermal contact with the underside of the fan assembly will be questionable at best. It's probably worth checking if the ACX cooler is different - if there is a way to improve the cooling on the inductors, do it - it is by far the weakest part of the card.

But if you are already running 20C cooler than I was I really don't see it being a cause for much concern. Just keep an eye on the TDP. You will find that you are always a game patch or a driver update away from a massive temperature increase, if they provide a more optimized kernel which can cause a massive temperature spike.

If you want to make sure you are safe from such nasty surprises, test with CudaMiner. Adjust TDP so that at full load you are staying under 85C with fans at 100%, and set the fan curve to go to 100% at 85C. Anything up to 85C should be reasonably safe, but as I said, non-OCed, bog standard cards also fail. If it's going to blow up there is no amount of mollycoddling that will prevent it - that's just down to luck (or lack thereof).


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zacker*
> 
> hey occamrazor thanks for answering i have one more questionfor you if you have time i am using a side panel fan i have it blowing air inside the tower but i discovered something weird 780 ti has winforce 450w cooling and it looks like it blowing air from sides of the card !should i chance my side panel fan to blow out air? thanks in advance


Its similar to ACX cooling, it dumps the hot air inside the case, adjust your fans accordingly to extract that heat from the case!
I have air intake from the front of the case and side (i have watercooling) and exaust on the top and back of the case!, the air must circulate at a speed that removes the hot air before it heats up the surrounding materials!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## dante`afk

Is there any quality air cooler that I could buy for the SC ACX? I really hate the fan noise on load......


----------



## zacker

thanks for answering occamrazor ! whats your opinion for fan control on precision for that high overclocking should i use 100% fan when gaming ? atm i have 100% for 80c custom fan this cooler is amazing but also so loud on 100% omg 3 fans at 4000rpm , also what watercooling you suggest for 780 ti ? i have 100i corsair for my cpu 3570k works so good its overclocked at 4.7ghz stable thanks again for your time.


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> thanks COMBO2.
> 
> what would be a healthy value for mem OC?


I have mine at a healthy +300MHz on stock Superclocked EVGA BIOS. I could push a little further but maybe start @ +200MHz and work from there.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zacker*
> 
> thanks for answering occamrazor ! whats your opinion for fan control on precision for that high overclocking should i use 100% fan when gaming ? atm i have 100% for 80c custom fan this cooler is amazing but also so loud on 100% omg 3 fans at 4000rpm , also what watercooling you suggest for 780 ti ? i have 100i corsair for my cpu 3570k works so good its overclocked at 4.7ghz stable thanks again for your time.


Your card fan speed depends on the temperature it hits, if your OC leads to high temperature (over 90C) then the fans speed should be at 100% but when those temperatures occur without voltage added, you have a very high room temperature or somethings wrong with the card, whats the temp your card is having?
Watercooling for me is always a custom loop with an EK block! But you can try EK website: http://www.ekwb.com/








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *COMBO2*
> 
> I have mine at a healthy +300MHz on stock Superclocked EVGA BIOS. I could push a little further but maybe start @ +200MHz and work from there.


You have no control on memory voltage, 80% of failed OC's including those with high core clocks wondering why the scores are so low in benchmarks, are due to memory failure and still people keep pumping voltage to the core!








In games memory OC is almost pointless as the GK110 has a huge memory bandwidth, it only gives you good numbers in some benchmarks!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Your card fan speed depends on the temperature it hits, if your OC leads to high temperature (over 90C) then the fans speed should be at 100% but when those temperatures occur without voltage added, you have a very high room temperature or somethings wrong with the card, whats the temp your card is having?
> Watercooling for me is always a custom loop with an EK block! But you can try EK website: http://www.ekwb.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no control on memory voltage, 80% of failed OC's including those with high core clocks wondering why the scores are so low in benchmarks, are due to memory failure and still people keep pumping voltage to the core!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In games memory OC is almost pointless as the GK110 has a huge memory bandwidth, it only gives you good numbers in some benchmarks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Yeah haha, I know, but he was asking about memory OCs separate to the voltage. Only reason I mentioned the BIOS was because of power limits on stock BIOS compared to yours.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *COMBO2*
> 
> Yeah haha, I know, but he was asking about memory OCs separate to the voltage. Only reason I mentioned the BIOS was because of power limits on stock BIOS compared to yours.


----------



## COMBO2

By the way guys. I'm on stock EVGA SC BIOS and managing a healthy +170MHz/+330MHz (1.15GHz Core / 7.66GHz Memory). It boosts to 1293MHz under load, so I'm pretty happy. Was stable in Heaven 4.0 throughout about 5 benchmarks. Temps never went over 43*C. Going to play some casual games (Crysis 3, CS:GO, ArmA II) to make sure it's all stable.









EDIT: Dropped the clocks down to 1.137GHz / 7.5 GHz. Is all game stable and all healthy now.


----------



## chino1974

Hi guys finally got my new EVGA 780ti Superclocked under water with a EK acrylic/nickel full block and backplate!!! Gotta admit it looks very sweet with the polished acrylic block. Anyways filled out the form and made sure to add the link to my gpuz validation. Hopefully my name will be on the list and I'll be able to use the sig soon. But for now here's a few pics.







I will be flashing the biuos with skynets modded bios and overclocking my 3930k and 780ti today. Hopefully all goes without a hitch and I'll be able to post some good benchmark results tonight!!


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Your card fan speed depends on the temperature it hits, if your OC leads to high temperature (over 90C) then the fans speed should be at 100% but when those temperatures occur without voltage added, you have a very high room temperature or somethings wrong with the card, whats the temp your card is having?
> Watercooling for me is always a custom loop with an EK block! But you can try EK website: http://www.ekwb.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no control on memory voltage, 80% of failed OC's including those with high core clocks wondering why the scores are so low in benchmarks, are due to memory failure and still people keep pumping voltage to the core!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In games memory OC is almost pointless as the GK110 has a huge memory bandwidth, it only gives you good numbers in some benchmarks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


if you talk about the 780 TI OK (already has the memory @ 7GHz)
but if you talk about the GK110 in general, do not agree.
oc memory, in cards like the 780 (and Titan), combined with a high overclock the core, increases even more performance in games.
There are some tests in the thread of the 780 lithing.

for me the best combination of oc core (with a good clock, as 1250MHz) + memory to 7GHz
that a core fired at 1350, and the memory left to the default clock.


----------



## NABBO

overclocking memory with kepler (GK106/104/110) cards is helpful.
while on the other hand did not give anything, such as performance, with cards with Fermi architecture.


----------



## MonarchX

Is there anyone else out there who had their card fried after increasing TDP past 300W or OC too high after Skyn3t BIOS? I am NOT suggesting it was due to Skyn3t BIOS. Also, is there any information as to whether GTX 780 Ti cards handle heat, voltage, and power better than GTX 780s?


----------



## VSG

Reference Nvidia PCBs are not very good, that's about it. The VRMs especially are the first I would personally replace if making a custom PCB. Very likely your card could not handle the volts applied if you had indeed overvolted.


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Reference Nvidia PCBs are not very good, tbout it.


damn ...

possessor of reference 780S, tortured for almost a year, including benchmarks to 1.450mv and super overclocked @ 1472mhz

even in games, even at 1354mhz + bios mod + ov, even beyond 1.21mv.
surely there's better (classified etc), but already the reference design is good.
imho!!!!!


----------



## VSG

How did you get 1.45v on a reference 780? I thought they were capped at 1.3V even with the afterburner hack?


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> How did you get 1.45v on a reference 780? I thought they were capped at 1.3V even with the afterburner hack?


I used this tool
http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-ab-b18-team-skyn3ts-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NABBO*
> 
> if you talk about the 780 TI OK (already has the memory @ 7GHz)
> but if you talk about the GK110 in general, do not agree.
> oc memory, in cards like the 780 (and Titan), combined with a high overclock the core, increases even more performance in games.
> There are some tests in the thread of the 780 lithing.
> for me the best combination of oc core (with a good clock, as 1250MHz) + memory to 7GHz
> that a core fired at 1350, and the memory left to the default clock.


780/780Ti Lightning have memory voltage control; the memory OC in games gives you a meager fps gain compared with the core OC, by OC'ing the memory in voltage locked cards you take current from the core and hamper your core OC, a bad trade off IMO!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> How did you get 1.45v on a reference 780? I thought they were capped at 1.3V even with the afterburner hack?


The AB mod, with Zawarudos tool gives 1,600V to reference cards!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> the memory OC in games gives you a meager fps gain compared with the core OC


Batman AC MAXED 2560x1440 MSAA8x

GTX 780 1006/6000Mhz

http://abload.de/image.php?img=batmanac_1006kyiaa.png

GTX 780 1280/6000Mhz = + 12% fps avg / 20% fps min

http://abload.de/image.php?img=batmanac_12809gda8.png

GTX 780 1280/7300Mhz = + 25% fps avg / 35% fps min

http://abload.de/image.php?img=batmanac_128073000od1g.png

need for speed shift 2560x1440 SGSSAA4x

2013-07-25 19:28:14 - shift
Frames: 5487 - Time: 61437ms - Avg: 89.311 - Min: 77 - Max: 102 = default

2013-07-25 20:01:11 - shift
Frames: 6191 - Time: 60703ms - Avg: 101.988 - Min: 88 - Max: 116 = OC core + 14% performance
+
2013-07-25 20:28:20 - shift
Frames: 6598 - Time: 61156ms - Avg: 107.888 - Min: 94 - Max: 123 = OC core/mem + 21% performance

Hitman Absolution ULTRA, 2560x1440, FXAA:

GTX 780 993/6GHz

2013-07-25 18:25:34 - HMA
Frames: 2009 - Time: 25437ms - Avg: 78.979 - Min: 73 - Max: 88

GTX 780 1215/6GHz + 14% performance

2013-07-25 18:27:18 - HMA
Frames: 2296 - Time: 25922ms - Avg: 88.573 - Min: 81 - Max: 95

GTX 780 1215/7.3GHz + 24% performance

2013-07-25 18:28:38 - HMA
Frames: 2489 - Time: 25704ms - Avg: 96.833 - Min: 90 - Max: 105

GTX 780 1000/6000MHz
http://abload.de/image.php?img=immagine1006j8qww.png

GTX780 1400/6000MHz
http://abload.de/image.php?img=14006000igkd4.png
+ 19% performance

GTX780 1400/7400MHz


+ 33% performance

depends on the game.

and these are just a few examples.

sometimes the gain is considerable.

with oc core + memory = sperm to the maximum video card.


----------



## NABBO

just do overclocking of the core, with the GK110 (but also the GK104), is to limit the potential of the card.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Reference Nvidia PCBs are not very good, that's about it. The VRMs especially are the first I would personally replace if making a custom PCB. Very likely your card could not handle the volts applied if you had indeed overvolted.


Nah, my baby is fine I think. I was talking about other people and whether they fried their cards with ACX or even ASUS DCII coolers when running 1.21v and overclocking with Skyn3t BIOS. I do have an issue at times - when my GPU OC fails and won't run any 3D program unless I restart, and *when I do restart, my motherboard produces 1 long and 2 short beeps*. That means there it senses that there is a videocard problems. It loads Windows without any problems and I can set my clocks back to where they were afterwards. *Is this something to be concerned about???*

I noticed that unlike my GTX 680, GTX 680 Ti does not need 13Mhz increments for OC. Does that have any good or bad meaning to it? Is it still best to OC In 13Mhz incitements? I can't figure out how to do it with EVGA Precision X or NVidia Inspector.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NABBO*
> 
> just do overclocking of the core, with the GK110 (but also the GK104), is to limit the potential of the card.


I think you should make one more test:

_"the *memory OC* in games gives you a meager fps gain *compared* with the *core OC*"_

GTX 780 1006/6000Mhz

GTX 780 1280/6000Mhz

GTX 780 1280/7300Mhz

BUT where is the:

GTX 780 1006/7300Mhz?

You prove me wrong with: *GTX 780 1006/7300Mhz > GTX 780 1280/6000Mhz*










Quite honestly i didn't make any bench/game with single card, with SLI in some games i watched, not fps increase but a smoothness with mem OC in some games!
The problem is core OC becomes unstable with too much mem OC and the mem OC itself fails quite often (no voltage control) leading to low benchmark scores!


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I think you should redo the tests:
> 
> _"the memory OC in games gives you a meager fps gain compared with the core OC"_
> 
> GTX 780 1006/6000Mhz
> 
> GTX 780 1280/6000Mhz
> 
> GTX 780 1280/7300Mhz
> 
> BUT where is the:
> 
> GTX 780 1006/7300Mhz?
> 
> You prove me wrong with: *GTX 780 1006/7300Mhz > GTX 780 1280/6000Mhz*


GK110 @ 1000 is the perfect memory to 6GHz (at least 780 and Titan).

but we need more bandwidth, only when the core is overclocked much, because the video card becomes much more powerful.
in this case only serves to overclock the memory, and also good results


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NABBO*
> 
> GK110 @ 1000 is the perfect memory to 6GHz (at least 780 and Titan).
> 
> but we need more bandwidth, only when the core is overclocked much, because the video card becomes much more powerful.
> in this case only serves to overclock the memory, and also good results


I do not advocate NOT doing memory OC, but to be aware that too much mem OC in a voltage locked card (draws away current from the core) will mask core clock failure and lead to unnecessary increase of voltage to stabilize the core (failing most of the time) thats why i wrote in my guide to OC the core first and then the mem!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## marrawi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NABBO*
> 
> damn ...
> 
> possessor of reference 780S, tortured for almost a year, including benchmarks to 1.450mv and super overclocked @ 1472mhz
> 
> even in games, even at 1354mhz + bios mod + ov, even beyond 1.21mv.
> surely there's better (classified etc), but already the reference design is good.
> imho!!!!!


Same here, 2X reference EVGA's 1320Mhz 24/7, in my experience getting reference PCBs is always a win-win. Water blocks will fit hassle free and lots of tweaking resources online.


----------



## MonarchX

So... back to my question that was skipped (sorry for boldness!) - Is it normal for motherboards to produce 1 long beep, followed by 2 short beeps, upon restart, which occured after a failed GPU OC that activated TDR and prevented any 3D rendering until PC is restarted? 1 long beep, followed by 2 short ones is a code that there is something wrong with the videocard. Is it something to be concerned about? It happens ONLY after GPU OC fails and PC is restarted either through software or through hardware button. After those beeps, Windows boots up fine, card clocks fine, there are no artifacts, no issues, and unless another OC fails, there are no beeps following normal PC restarts.

Another question - I use EVGA Precision X because I have an EVGA card, but most overclockers prefer MSI AB. AB is also updated more frequently that Precision X. I don't mind AB, but it has many options, like user vs. kernel adjustments and had some low-level voltage controls, which I am not sure about. Do those settings apply only to MSI cards with specific voltage chips or do they apply to all cards? I never know which ones to turn on and which ones to leave alone. Is there a list of features to enable for non-MSI cards? Some say that overclockers select MSI AB due to it being "unbreakable". What does that mean?

I also found out that my EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC ACX can only do 1281-1294Mhz stable with Skyn3t BIOS and 1.21v, 200W Power Target, and disabled Boost when using its ACX air cooler. Is this a bad or a good or an average result? Temps actually stay below 65... Is it likely I would get a higher OC with custom WC setup? 1281Mhz is still a decent OC from 875Mhz stock clocks and its 1281Mhz constant, no fluctuations what-so-ever.


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I do not advocate NOT doing memory OC, but to be aware that too much mem OC in a voltage locked card (draws away current from the core) will mask core clock failure and lead to unnecessary increase of voltage to stabilize the core (failing most of the time) thats why i wrote in my guide to OC the core first and then the mem!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Ok
I agree with what you wrote in this post


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marrawi*
> 
> Same here, 2X reference EVGA's 1320Mhz 24/7, in my experience getting reference PCBs is always a win-win. Water blocks will fit hassle free and lots of tweaking resources online.












and congratulations for the excellent overclocking


----------



## insomnatech

Just wanted to let people know that Evga is selling there cooler on evga.com. As of today there is only one, it is for the Titan Black but also will fit the 770,780 and 780 ti reference cards because they have the same pcb layout. I got two of them for my Gigabyte reference 780 Ti's i installed them with no problems. They work great 15 degrees lower in temps vs reference cooler.

Links
http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-FS-3790-B9

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GFZPE2S/ref=oh_details_o04_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I also pickup one of these
http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-2W-0021-LR


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insomnatech*
> 
> Just wanted to let people know that Evga is selling there cooler on evga.com. As of today there is only one, it is for the Titan Black but also will fit the 770,780 and 780 ti reference cards because they have the same pcb layout. I got two of them for my Gigabyte reference 780 Ti's i installed them with no problems. They work great 15 degrees lower in temps vs reference cooler.
> 
> Links
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-FS-3790-B9
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GFZPE2S/ref=oh_details_o04_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> I also pickup one of these
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-2W-0021-LR


That's cool, 780TI Gigabyte ACX.


----------



## muhd86

I POSTED TO BE INCLUDED IN THE QUAD 780 TI CLUB ---

@ Arizonian

its 4 way sli gtx 780 ti


----------



## muhd86

is there a way to over clock a gigabyte gtx 780 ti with out flashing the bios - i have afterburner but anything up 1100 on the core and 3d mark 11 crases same with valley .

i need more current - with core voltage and power limit maxed out -still the same


----------



## gd350turbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> is there a way to over clock a gigabyte gtx 780 ti with out flashing the bios - i have afterburner but anything up 1100 on the core and 3d mark 11 crases same with valley .
> 
> i need more current - with core voltage and power limit maxed out -still the same


Same problem here...

But there is no solution !


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> is there a way to over clock a gigabyte gtx 780 ti with out flashing the bios - i have afterburner but anything up 1100 on the core and 3d mark 11 crases same with valley .
> 
> i need more current - with core voltage and power limit maxed out -still the same


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gd350turbo*
> 
> Same problem here...
> 
> But there is no solution !


Yes there is: http://www.overclock.net/t/1478066/nvidia-gtx-780ti-hard-volt-mod/0_100

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## chino1974

Guys I don't know if I did something wrong here or not. I was playing around with PrecisionX and hit the kboost button. Now after rebooting my rig my gpu shows a steady 1310Mhz GPU clock and 1200 mV. I set the GPU offset to +200 mem clock offset +300 power target to 106% temp target 95. It does not downclock just stays at the steady 1310. My temps idles around 29 celcius and max in the mid to high 50's. Is this ok to run 24/7 or will it damage the gpu ?


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> Guys I don't know if I did something wrong here or not. I was playing around with PrecisionX and hit the kboost button. Now after rebooting my rig my gpu shows a steady 1310Mhz GPU clock and 1200 mV. I set the GPU offset to +200 mem clock offset +300 power target to 106% temp target 95. It does not downclock just stays at the steady 1310. My temps idles around 29 celcius and max in the mid to high 50's. Is this ok to run 24/7 or will it damage the gpu ?


These cards can take up to 95C so mid 50's is very reasonable, especially for that sort of overclock. Idle temp is fine too, you are very lucky to have that sort of overclock with those low temps! If you are not happy, then just disable kboost...


----------



## pharcycle

kboost does exactly that- it forces your card to run at max clocks and volts. By max I mean the maximum you've set, not automatically 1.21v.

Just disable it if you don't want to run it like that! Everything has a finite life, running it harder will shorten that... No one can say by how much but it should last out its warranty that's for sure as EVGA state that they cover under anything that you can do in precision x including over clocking and kboost.


----------



## Someone09

My EK waterblock has been shipped today. Yay!
Can´t wait to put my Ti under water on the weekend.


----------



## ggp759

Thinking of upgrading to EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC with ACX Cooler. I have 2600k overcloked to 4.4ghz on Asus P8Z68V-PRO(not the gen 3 one) along with 8GB corsair ram. Any bottlenecks for the GPU with these specs? Thanks


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggp759*
> 
> Thinking of upgrading to EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC with ACX Cooler. I have 2600k overcloked to 4.4ghz on Asus P8Z68V-PRO(not the gen 3 one) along with 8GB corsair ram. Any bottlenecks for the GPU with these specs? Thanks


No, no bottlenecks and you can have that CPU to 4,6Ghz easy!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## chino1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> Guys I don't know if I did something wrong here or not. I was playing around with PrecisionX and hit the kboost button. Now after rebooting my rig my gpu shows a steady 1310Mhz GPU clock and 1200 mV. I set the GPU offset to +200 mem clock offset +300 power target to 106% temp target 95. It does not downclock just stays at the steady 1310. My temps idles around 29 celcius and max in the mid to high 50's. Is this ok to run 24/7 or will it damage the gpu ?
> 
> 
> 
> These cards can take up to 95C so mid 50's is very reasonable, especially for that sort of overclock. Idle temp is fine too, you are very lucky to have that sort of overclock with those low temps! If you are not happy, then just disable kboost...
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info. What's an average overclock for these cards? Am I near hitting their limits yet ? I've been a long time amd user and this is my first nividia since the 200 series so not sure what I'm doing just yet. I'm very happy with it so far though. It performs very well and a lot smoother than my previous 3 way 7970 set up. Especially since it's just one gpu.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharcycle*
> 
> kboost does exactly that- it forces your card to run at max clocks and volts. By max I mean the maximum you've set, not automatically 1.21v.
> 
> Just disable it if you don't want to run it like that! Everything has a finite life, running it harder will shorten that... No one can say by how much but it should last out its warranty that's for sure as EVGA state that they cover under anything that you can do in precision x including over clocking and kboost.


Good to know they cover anything under PrecisionX and kboost. With my temps right now I think I'll let it run like this for now. I would like to see how far I can take this card before artifacting.


----------



## zacker

hello i wanna ask if sometime in the future we will get more unlocked voltage except 1.21v with skyn3t flash , wonder why volt was locked on those card pretty a shame , card has huge oc abilitys


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zacker*
> 
> hello i wanna ask if sometime in the future we will get more unlocked voltage except 1.21v with skyn3t flash , wonder why volt was locked on those card pretty a shame , card has huge oc abilitys


Only hard mod: http://www.overclock.net/t/1478066/nvidia-gtx-780ti-hard-volt-mod/0_100
The 780Ti has a different PWM from the regular 780 rendering the AB volt mod ineffective!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## zacker

omg this is a hard mod ! and risky ! hey occamrazor whats your opinion for g sync? atm i have a 60Hz monitor if i buy this https://www.asus.com/Monitors_Projectors/VG248QE/ it will help with fps in games ? should i wait for factory monitor with g -sync ? or just but that asus monitor its not that expensive and i read that its one of the best atm


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zacker*
> 
> omg this is a hard mod ! and risky ! hey occamrazor whats your opinion for g sync? atm i have a 60Hz monitor if i buy this https://www.asus.com/Monitors_Projectors/VG248QE/ it will help with fps in games ? should i wait for factory monitor with g -sync ? or just but that asus monitor its not that expensive and i read that its one of the best atm


The G-Sync DIY upgrade kit from NVIDIA is $199 and add it to the price you buy your VG248QE to see if its worth it!
OR...
Get a ROG Swift PG278Q @1440p and +120hz for $700 http://rog.asus.com/296652014/news/rog-announces-the-pg278q-swift-27-inch-wqhd-g-sync-gaming-monitor/

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Gerbacio

hey guys i could use some advice, i did my step up to the 780ti and the titan cooler is LOUD and HOT! dont like it (i guess i got spoiled by the ACX)

im debating if purchasing this

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-FS-3790-B9
ACX Cooler for GTX TITAN Black
(will fit the 780ti flawlessly)
39.99

or going a bit more into it and getting this

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7191/vid-106/Enzotech_BCC9_Memory_Ramsinks_-_14mm_x_14mm_x_9mm_-_8_Pack_BMR-C1L.html?tl=g40c16s1861#blank
Enzotech BCC9 Memory Ramsinks x2

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835146036
Kraken g10

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181010
h50

this will run me around 110$

i am not looking to get a massive overclock from my card....looking to do around 1200 24/7 memory can stay at stock speeds!

if anyone has any experience or can give me any tips on what i should do ....expect a +rep from me ! thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## zacker

that monitor 2560 × 1440 WQHD lol that monitor looks like it owns so bad its not out yet i think


----------



## dante`afk

does MSI afterburner support 780 ti yet? seems voltage is not editable, but it is in precisioner?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> does MSI afterburner support 780 ti yet? seems voltage is not editable, but it is in precisioner?


No AB will not be made to support any 780Ti EXCEPT the MSI made cards.


----------



## Nhb93

Hmm, Gigabyte Windforce on sale for $650 on Newegg, and I just found an email with a coupon for another 5% off, dropping it down to ~$620. Should I grab it?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Hmm, Gigabyte Windforce on sale for $650 on Newegg, and I just found an email with a coupon for another 5% off, dropping it down to ~$620. Should I grab it?


Pretty good price at $620









On a sidenote gentlemen I received my RMA. Disable Intel HD 4000 graphic drivers, shut down, plug in 780TI, start up windows, as I get into the operating system drivers load properly. Everything seems fine but the moment I go to do anything it freezes up I cannot even crtl+alt+delete out. I have to force a hard reboot. Display no longer works and I have to revert back to Intel HD 4000 onboard integrated graphics in order to get back my display.

I tried BIOS with iGPU/PCIe on 'auto' and repeated above procedure with it on 'PCIe' but it again will load windows and freeze. So I have to plug back into iGPU and HD4000 drivers just to get back into windows. I've tried both DVI ports and the HDMI including both bottom and top PCIe slots.

Any ideas?

I guess I will try my 690 just to make sure. Just have to wait a tad more for the second rig to be out of use.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Pretty good price at $620
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a sidenote gentlemen I received my RMA. Disable Intel HD 4000 graphic drivers, shut down, plug in 780TI, start up windows, as I get into the operating system drivers load properly. Everything seems fine but the moment I go to do anything it freezes up I cannot even crtl+alt+delete out. I have to force a hard reboot. Display no longer works and I have to revert back to Intel HD 4000 onboard integrated graphics in order to get back my display.
> 
> I tried BIOS with iGPU/PCIe on 'auto' and repeated above procedure with it on 'PCIe' but it again will load windows and freeze. So I have to plug back into iGPU and HD4000 drivers just to get back into windows. I've tried both DVI ports and the HDMI including both bottom and top PCIe slots.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> I guess I will try my 690 just to make sure. Just have to wait a tad more for the second rig to be out of use.


The fix is system restore to before the iGPU was enabled or OS re-install. Sorry. Intel driver wants to be primary device. Maybe try boot with enabled, un-install driver fully, uninstall NVidia driver, clean in safe mode, get into OS, install NV driver?


----------



## VSG

Might be an issue with the PCI-E lane if you have done the usual driver testing.


----------



## Nhb93

I just saw some bad comments about this particular model the last time it went on sale, so I'm hesitant.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Hmm, Gigabyte Windforce on sale for $650 on Newegg, and I just found an email with a coupon for another 5% off, dropping it down to ~$620. Should I grab it?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> I just saw some bad comments about this particular model the last time it went on sale, so I'm hesitant.


4 out of 5 of the gigabyte GTX780Ti cards that we received for system builds at my store that had to be RMA'ed/returned as they wouldn't even run at the factory shipped clocks. I would recommend you look at a different make honestly.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> 4 out of 5 of the gigabyte GTX780Ti cards that we received for system builds at my store that had to be RMA'ed/returned as they wouldn't even run at the factory shipped clocks. I would recommend you look at a different make honestly.


I know this personally. I had 3, 2 had to run with its vram underclocked to be stable... The other one had a major manufacturing fault (fan shroud was pushed hard up against the fans.)


----------



## gordan

This is why sticking with reference cards (PCB/HSF) is a good thing.


----------



## gd350turbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yes there is: http://www.overclock.net/t/1478066/nvidia-gtx-780ti-hard-volt-mod/0_100
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Too much dangerous !


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gd350turbo*
> 
> Too much dangerous !


Only if you don't know what to do! If you want more volts, you can either do a hard mod, or buy a classy


----------



## zacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I know this personally. I had 3, 2 had to run with its vram underclocked to be stable... The other one had a major manufacturing fault (fan shroud was pushed hard up against the fans.)


strange my 780 ti oc works ok i even tested it in 3d mark 2011 that some people say that they saw artifacts and itvwas ok atm i am clocked at 1250 mhz maybe i am lucky who knows i have the double 8 pin power version


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zacker*
> 
> strange my 780 ti oc works ok i even tested it in 3d mark 2011 that some people say that they saw artifacts and itvwas ok atm i am clocked at 1250 mhz maybe i am lucky who knows i have the double 8 pin power version


Same version I had, 2x8 pin.
No biggy not unusual for any company to have a bad batch from time to time.

There's a big thread over at the NVIDIA forums with the same problem, if it was just me I'd say it was my usual bad luck, but there is heaps having the same problem.
It could be fixed now, Gigabyte did release a firmware update.


----------



## jmaloo82

Just got a PNY VCGGTX780T3XPB (GTX780 Ti 3GB). It looks like a reference design:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814133524

NVIDIA Control Panel shows that it has video BIOS version 80.80.34.00.01. Does this video BIOS support UEFI GOP?

I'm running the card in an ASRock Z87E-ITX and am trying to set it to boot in ultra fast mode, but get the error:
Quote:


> The VBIOS of your discrete VGA card does not support UEFI GOP, so it can not support "Ultra Fast Boot" and "CSM Disable"


----------



## derfer

I just got a reference 780 Ti direct from nvidia. In Precision I can set the voltage to 1212v already. Is this normal? I thought you had to flash it to go over 1187v. Oddly I can't set it to 1187, it jumps straight from 1175 to 1212..... ok nevermind all that. I hit reset on the voltage and now I can't set it above 1175 no matter what. My 780 was unlocked, maybe some setting carried over from that? Idk it would be bizarre to me if a software bug unlocked 1212 when otherwise you needed to unlock the bios. It definitely was reading 1212 in gpu-z and precision and inspector doesn't say the bios is modified.

Also mine came with bios 80.80.34.00.01 compared to the 80.80.30.00.80 base skyn3t's mod uses. Comparing mine to the original 80.80.30.00.80 I see no obvious differences. Is there some sort of deeper changes happening in these bios revisions that I'll miss out on using skyn3t's unlocked bios? Memory timings? Compatibility stuff? I can't find any documentation, change logs, etc..

Lastly I noticed mine doesn't seem to follow that 13 mhz step change mentioned in the FAQ. I can do 1202 and 1205 for instance.


----------



## gordan

Next you'll be asking for the BIOS source code.









One thing that did seem to happen in 80.80.34.+ is that the temperatures dropped under full load, without a corresponding drop in performance. I'm guessing they improved power management so the parts of the GPU that aren't being used get powered down more thoroughly. See my post on this subject a few pages back. I found that my mining temperatures dropped by about 15C when I flashed my EVGA SC card from the old SC BIOS to a newer one (both being stock EVGA SC BIOSes).


----------



## derfer

Did you test for changes in maximum overclock? Power draw? It's just crazy to think they could drop temps that much with no performance consequence. I mean that difference is so large I'd wonder if it was due to some change in the sensor reporting.

Edit* Could someone check my work? I tried to convert the newer bios to be just like the mod, copying every setting available to me in KBT from skyn3t's, minus a boost table error which for all I know was intentional.

GK110mod.zip 141k .zip file


----------



## gd350turbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Only if you don't know what to do! If you want more volts, you can either do a hard mod, or buy a classy


I used soldier irons for years, but for now the card give me enough power even at 1.212v so maybe in the future !


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derfer*
> 
> Did you test for changes in maximum overclock? Power draw? It's just crazy to think they could drop temps that much with no performance consequence. I mean that difference is so large I'd wonder if it was due to some change in the sensor reporting.


I haven't noticed any significant difference in OCability. I'm running with the standard EVGA SC BIOS wityh 106% TDP limit. I haven't bothered unlocking it to push it further recently. With the last modified BIOS I cooked up I could get to about 120% TDP at 95C but it wasn't really worth it for the sake of an extra 50MHz or so. Remember that I test with CudaMiner and OCCT to test the stability limits, so my verifiable stable limits are likely to be considerably lower than what some people consider to be their "stable" limits.


----------



## DaFaRsHeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> I just saw some bad comments about this particular model the last time it went on sale, so I'm hesitant.


I would recommend another brand as I just had to RMA my GTX 780 Ti OC Windforce X3 (Core clock would not downclock at idle, eventually became unstable).


----------



## phoenix887

hello guys.

I have a iChill GeForce GTX 780Ti HerculeZ X3 Ultra with the bios version 80.80.30.00.39 rev. 2.0. Can you make a modbios from this? Because is a newer version as the version you did already make in this thread.

iChill780ti.rom.doc 197k .doc file


thanks in advance


----------



## Arizonian

@OccamRazor

Congrats









http://www.overclock.net/t/1444861/nominations-the-most-helpful-people-on-oc-net/380#post_22191443


----------



## strong island 1

hey guys green team needs some support. We are so close to winning. Red Team wins every year. I should have mentioned this earlier because today and tommorrow are the last days of the comp. Please come post some benches. At least Catzilla because that will give most points. All points get added to team total.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1476601/3d-fanboy-overclocking-competition-2014-500-in-prizing


----------



## CluckyTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> hey guys green team needs some support. We are so close to winning. Red Team wins every year. I should have mentioned this earlier because today and tommorrow are the last days of the comp. Please come post some benches. At least Catzilla because that will give most points. All points get added to team total.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1476601/3d-fanboy-overclocking-competition-2014-500-in-prizing


Will do sir! I just upped my RAM to 16gigs. Need to see how they boosted my benches.


----------



## jmaloo82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmaloo82*
> 
> Just got a PNY VCGGTX780T3XPB (GTX780 Ti 3GB). It looks like a reference design:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814133524
> 
> NVIDIA Control Panel shows that it has video BIOS version 80.80.34.00.01. Does this video BIOS support UEFI GOP?
> 
> I'm running the card in an ASRock Z87E-ITX and am trying to set it to boot in ultra fast mode, but get the error:


Anyone else with an ASRock board and reference design GTX780 Ti running into this?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> @OccamRazor
> 
> Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1444861/nominations-the-most-helpful-people-on-oc-net/380#post_22191443


Thanks!


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmaloo82*
> 
> Anyone else with an ASRock board and reference design GTX780 Ti running into this?


I have a PNY card as well, and yes, PNY 80.80.34 BIOS is not UEFI type. I think this is why the BIOSes in this thread are 80.80.30. version, myself. I have cards with both BIOS versions here, and I prefer the 80.80.34, really, but that "issue" you have is definitely normal. Maybe check with PNY for UEFI BIOS version.

That means, it's the VGA, not your motherboard, causing this.


----------



## Synomenon

I opened a support ticket with PNY this morning and the first reply I receieved said that their GTX 700 series cards are UEFI compatible out of the box.

Seems like they might not understand what I am asking for. A second reply said that they're looking into it.


----------



## StormX2

anyone using this GPU with Auto Cad?

Anyone able to comment on performance in games like Diablo 3 and LoL with 2 x 1080 screens with a 4770k?


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synomenon*
> 
> I opened a support ticket with PNY this morning and the first reply I receieved said that their GTX 700 series cards are UEFI compatible out of the box.
> 
> Seems like they might not understand what I am asking for. A second reply said that they're looking into it.


Well, I get this same prompt on other brand motherboards. MSI motherboard, for example, tells me that GPU is not UEFI/FAST BOOT capable, and that it has disabled that function in BIOS due to VGA BIOS.

Hopefully there will be a new BIOS soon. We do have 80/80/30 version on TPU BIOS database, and 80.80.30 version is a larger BIOS than 80.80.34 version. Perhaps the size difference accounts for the lack of UEFI?

Some UEFI VGA BIOSes prevent VGA from working in older systems, so I understand why this might be a normal thing to run into. Just not many users have Win8 yet, and use FAST BOOT, so reports of this specific problem are probably pretty low.


----------



## Thetbrett

anyone here know any difference between the Galaxy780 ti reference cooler version and the Galaxy 780 ti V2 version with the black cooler? Had a look around but can't find anything. Here in Oz the V2 version is the cheapest I can find, and will go SLI so want a blower version, any help would be great.


----------



## derfer

Have to say I'm really impressed with the reference card I got. First card I've ever had with zero coil whine and it's a decent clocker too.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmaloo82*
> 
> Just got a PNY VCGGTX780T3XPB (GTX780 Ti 3GB). It looks like a reference design:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814133524
> 
> NVIDIA Control Panel shows that it has video BIOS version 80.80.34.00.01. Does this video BIOS support UEFI GOP?
> 
> I'm running the card in an ASRock Z87E-ITX and am trying to set it to boot in ultra fast mode, but get the error:


If I remember correctly, ultra fast boot only works with the onboard intel graphics.......


----------



## Synomenon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> If I remember correctly, ultra fast boot only works with the onboard intel graphics.......


Nope. I had an EVGA GTX680 that worked with ultra fast boot. Had to ask EVGA for a VBIOS that supports UEFI GOP and they delivered.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synomenon*
> 
> Nope. I had an EVGA GTX680 that worked with ultra fast boot. Had to ask EVGA for a VBIOS that supports UEFI GOP and they delivered.


Cool, glad to know, thank you for that, even though I won't use W-8, I love knowledge!! +rep


----------



## zacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Same version I had, 2x8 pin.
> No biggy not unusual for any company to have a bad batch from time to time.
> 
> There's a big thread over at the NVIDIA forums with the same problem, if it was just me I'd say it was my usual bad luck, but there is heaps having the same problem.
> It could be fixed now, Gigabyte did release a firmware update.


i know about that thread in nvidia forum i also saw that firmware of gigabytes probably they fixed it .. question if you use skyn3t rom you dont need that firmware from gigabyte site right?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> hey guys green team needs some support. We are so close to winning. Red Team wins every year. I should have mentioned this earlier because today and tommorrow are the last days of the comp. Please come post some benches. At least Catzilla because that will give most points. All points get added to team total.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1476601/3d-fanboy-overclocking-competition-2014-500-in-prizing


Sorry SI1, I am half way around the world from my KPEs


----------



## MonarchX

My Ti just died. Temps went to 95C for no good reason and now PC will not start at all with the card plugged in. I bought from NewEgg less than 30 days ago... Thing is... I put Skyn3t BIOS on it. But since the card is dead to check if there is a custom BIOS on it and there is no apparent physical damage done to it, I can get NewEgg to replace it, can't I?


----------



## zacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> My Ti just died. Temps went to 95C for no good reason and now PC will not start at all with the card plugged in. I bought from NewEgg less than 30 days ago... Thing is... I put Skyn3t BIOS on it. But since the card is dead to check if there is a custom BIOS on it and there is no apparent physical damage done to it, I can get NewEgg to replace it, can't I?


how the hell it died i dont think it was from skyn3t rom the air flow was ok? how card went up to 95c it has shut down fuctions strange


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> My Ti just died. Temps went to 95C for no good reason and now PC will not start at all with the card plugged in. I bought from NewEgg less than 30 days ago... Thing is... I put Skyn3t BIOS on it. But since the card is dead to check if there is a custom BIOS on it and there is no apparent physical damage done to it, I can get NewEgg to replace it, can't I?


Still was a EVGA bios right? You are good to go!









EDIT: How is EVGA RMA in Greece?


----------



## zacker

hey occamrazor can i ask you why you bought ASUS VG278HE and not VG248QE?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zacker*
> 
> hey occamrazor can i ask you why you bought ASUS VG278HE and not VG248QE?


120hz and this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1339384/lightboost-g-sync-turbo240-120hz-strobe-backlight-lcds-no-motion-blur/0_100










With three in portrait mode (debezeled of course) i get 3240x1920 smooth goodness game play!


----------



## MonarchX

It was the modded version of the original EVGA BIOS with 1.21v unlocked, Boost disabled, stock clock set to 1071Mhz, TDP raised to 200% / 600W.

I think it may have been K Boost function that kept 1.21v even when it reached 95C. It was always under 80C but then I raised limit to 95C and ran FurMark which made temps reach 95C really fast and then PC shut down and will not boot when the card is connected to PSU.

How would I be good to go? Its not a stock BIOS and check-sum of the original was not preserved and the version name was chànged to Skyn3t. Its obvious it was used for heavy OC. Doesn't such nodded BIOS void warranty???

Should I RMA NewEgg or EVGA? I think NewEgg would have no way to verify BIOS tampering, EVGA surely could, couldn't it???


----------



## zacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> It was the modded version of the original EVGA BIOS with 1.21v unlocked, Boost disabled, stock clock set to 1071Mhz, TDP raised to 200% / 600W.
> 
> I think it may have been K Boost function that kept 1.21v even when it reached 95C. It was always under 80C but then I raised limit to 95C and ran FurMark which made temps reach 95C really fast and then PC shut down and will not boot when the card is connected to PSU.
> 
> How would I be good to go? Its not a stock BIOS and check-sum of the original was not preserved and the version name was chànged to Skyn3t. Its obvious it was used for heavy OC. Doesn't such nodded BIOS void warranty???
> 
> Should I RMA NewEgg or EVGA? I think NewEgg would have no way to verify BIOS tampering, EVGA surely could, couldn't it???


i think if you rma newegg they wont see it but if they send it to evga? also why you used that curse program furmark i heard so many stories for burning equipment cause of this ....


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> It was the modded version of the original EVGA BIOS with 1.21v unlocked, Boost disabled, stock clock set to 1071Mhz, TDP raised to 200% / 600W.
> I think it may have been K Boost function that kept 1.21v even when it reached 95C. It was always under 80C but then I raised limit to 95C and ran FurMark which made temps reach 95C really fast and then PC shut down and will not boot when the card is connected to PSU.
> How would I be good to go? Its not a stock BIOS and check-sum of the original was not preserved and the version name was chànged to Skyn3t. Its obvious it was used for heavy OC. Doesn't such nodded BIOS void warranty???
> Should I RMA NewEgg or EVGA? I think NewEgg would have no way to verify BIOS tampering, EVGA surely could, couldn't it???


PM´ed you!








EVGA has the most liberal warranty service in the industry!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> It was the modded version of the original EVGA BIOS with 1.21v unlocked, Boost disabled, stock clock set to 1071Mhz, TDP raised to 200% / 600W.
> 
> I think it may have been K Boost function that kept 1.21v even when it reached 95C. It was always under 80C but then I raised limit to 95C and ran FurMark which made temps reach 95C really fast and then PC shut down and will not boot when the card is connected to PSU.
> 
> How would I be good to go? Its not a stock BIOS and check-sum of the original was not preserved and the version name was chànged to Skyn3t. Its obvious it was used for heavy OC. Doesn't such nodded BIOS void warranty???
> 
> Should I RMA NewEgg or EVGA? I think NewEgg would have no way to verify BIOS tampering, EVGA surely could, couldn't it???


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I have a H110, at 5,0Ghz temps are always below 70C, ambient temp is around 20C, Normal use at 4,8Ghz with 1,30V hits around 60C in heavy use!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM´ed you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA has the most liberal warranty service in the industry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Reply to Ed's PM, the REMOVE furmark from every PC you own, that program physically KILLS cards!!!


----------



## zacker

occamrazor what is your recommented fan curve for gtx 780 ti with the skyn3t rom i have something like this now


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zacker*
> 
> occamrazor what is your recommented fan curve for gtx 780 ti with the skyn3t rom i have something like this now


I'm not occam, but I usually set my low end at 30c/30% and goes up to 70c/100%, if it still has an air cooler on it, but liquid cooling is what the last two generations of cards from BOTH chip makers really needs to make them work PROPERLY, the colder these cards run the better they do.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zacker*
> 
> occamrazor what is your recommented fan curve for gtx 780 ti with the skyn3t rom i have something like this now


My recomended fan curve is... 0!







Go water!!!!!








Dont let the temps go above 80C! The lower the better!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## MonarchX

I make sure that fan is at 100% 5C before the targeted safe temperature you wish to maintain. I don't find fan to be loud at all so it reaches 100% at 80C because 85C is the maximum safe temperatur IMHO and during heavy stress, 100% fan speed would have to already be used to prevent such and above temps. Also, the lower your temp, the more stable your OC will be. If you are using headphones then use 100% at all times. I only use the fan profile I described above when I use my speakers. After my little experience here, I'm going with 100% fan speed 24/7 unless I leave PC idle.

I had NO IDEA that FurMark could kill hardware. It pushed my card TDP and temps over the edge in mere seconds. I was always a firm believer that no software can truly damage hardware. I now know I was wrong. Damn, I didn't just run regular burn in, I selected the Extreme setting.

I torched my girl with that merciless POFS software. Its OK, she died so fast she didn't even feel it. She didn't suffer. She was a good friend, a hot lover, but most importantly she was my videocard, not something I can easily forget and let go. We've known each other for such a short time. She did everything I asked within reason and sometimes even without. She swallowed new firmware BIOS every time I gave her a mouthful of --protectoff -4 -5 -6 BIOS.rom. She was a shy one, innocent at heart, but Skyn3t turned her hot and steamy, just how I like them when I play, At times she would get à bad fever when I abused her body and made her give me more, More, MORE loving. She did have her limits but my God did she satisfy and kept me happy. She was a good soldier, so I will grieve for her, but this is no time for pity! There is a war going on, a war with just one rule - OC to the max or ****. I plan on winning that war and join the ranks of fully optimized veterans! She came from a strong liberal family that will surely have a sista twin capable of the same feats and more. It might take a week or so to get her to join my little monster, my sweet PC. In the meantime, I have a backup slut, a stupid ugly whore who can't do sh'it right, but is just a temporary crutch, an easy fix, a disposable video-gina - HD4000. She's good enough to wage a war against a known tyrant, a murderous creation, a merciless entity - FurMark.

FurMark MUST DIE.


----------



## MonarchX

What are the chances my replacement will also clock stable at about 1300Mhz? It seems like 1254Mhz is the average with Skyn3t BIOs, isn't it?


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zacker*
> 
> hey monarchx furmark site even have burning equipment pics LOL http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/fur/
> did you use linked power target and temp target together ? or you used 200% power target and 92 c


The problem is that when you set default=boost it can interfere with the OH throttling. So when you load the card up it's options for reducing TDP are more limited. Also, with a reference cooler pushing TDP past the default 106% if you want to stay below 85C is not going to be productive.

Power = heat, and if the cooler can only keep it below 85C at 275W TDP there is nothing to be gained by pushing further. If you are running a narrower kernel, it won't generate as much heat since some of the cores will be idling, so it'll scale to higher clocks/voltages within the same power envelope.

Different non-reference coolers (e.g. ACX) will have different heat dissipation properties, of course - I don't have any so cannot offer any insight into what they can handle, and those that vent inside the case will also be affected by the dynamics of air flow inside the case.


----------



## derfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derfer*
> 
> Edit* Could someone check my work? I tried to convert the newer bios to be just like the mod, copying every setting available to me in KBT from skyn3t's, minus a boost table error which for all I know was intentional.
> 
> GK110mod.zip 141k .zip file


Anybody? I want to get this thing flashed.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derfer*
> 
> Anybody? I want to get this thing flashed.


Sorry but it doesn't work like that, we access the bios and alter settings that KBT cannot read or make changes, KBT is a limited bios editor!
As such, you can change some things and get away with it but it also has the ability to brick your card if the settings you change are off!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Synomenon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> I have a PNY card as well, and yes, PNY 80.80.34 BIOS is not UEFI type. I think this is why the BIOSes in this thread are 80.80.30. version, myself. I have cards with both BIOS versions here, and I prefer the 80.80.34, really, but that "issue" you have is definitely normal. Maybe check with PNY for UEFI BIOS version.
> 
> That means, it's the VGA, not your motherboard, causing this.


So I got a final reply from PNY support and they insist that 80.80.34.00.01 supports UEFI GOP.

When I gave them a link to this thread they even preached to me, "Please remember internet forums should not be taken as fact." which only pissed me off.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zacker*
> 
> hey monarchx furmark site even have burning equipment pics LOL http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/fur/
> did you use linked power target and temp target together ? or you used 200% power target and 92 c
> occamrazor i know water cooling is the best ! do you know a good water cooling kit for 780 ti like corsairs quality water cooling for cpu or i have to buy them all separate i am a bit of a water cooling noob never the items seperate .


Well, there are new things coming soon, i recently saw a watercooling kit like the Corsair H-series that can be attached to a external pump and there are a few kits around but the big problem IMO is the VRM modules that are not cooled and again IMO air cooling will not cut it!
Now, the unit that i saw (its not commercialized yet) can be attached to a pump and to a full cover block making a sweet small compact watercooling kit for a graphics card!
As soon as i know something more i will post it but i think soon we will see a lot of kits like those popping up!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synomenon*
> 
> So I got a final reply from PNY support and they insist that 80.80.34.00.01 supports UEFI GOP.
> 
> When I gave them a link to this thread they even preached to me, "Please remember internet forums should not be taken as fact." which only pissed me off.


Heh. PNY is right though. I dunno *** I am talking about. Tried new board, got FastBoot working. So maybe check with ASRock.


----------



## Synomenon

This is a brand spankin' new out of box C2 chipset Z87E-ITX.

Set it to ultra fast boot and I get the error (pic. attached earlier in the thread). It then automatically changes to regular speed boot and turns on CSM.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synomenon*
> 
> This is a brand spankin' new out of box C2 chipset Z87E-ITX.
> 
> Set it to ultra fast boot and I get the error (pic. attached earlier in the thread). It then automatically changes to regular speed boot and turns on CSM.


Try updating the board's BIOS. That's the best I can offer. It is possible there is some other device causing problems, perhaps?

I did get that error as well on another board too, so I am not sure what to think, honestly. My Z87E-ITX is a pre-launch sample.

At the same time, I do think your OS need Fast Boot enabled as well before botting up? or Maybe OS needs install with drive in UEFI mode?


----------



## Synomenon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> Try updating the board's BIOS. That's the best I can offer. It is possible there is some other device causing problems, perhaps?
> 
> I did get that error as well on another board too, so I am not sure what to think, honestly. My Z87E-ITX is a pre-launch sample.
> 
> At the same time, I do think your OS need Fast Boot enabled as well before botting up? or Maybe OS needs install with drive in UEFI mode?


I have the latest UEFI available for the Z87E-ITX and did install Win8.1 Pro. with a UEFI bootable Win8.1 Pro. flash drive.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synomenon*
> 
> I have the latest UEFI available for the Z87E-ITX and did install Win8.1 Pro. with a UEFI bootable Win8.1 Pro. flash drive.


Weird...

I feel your frustration, man.


----------



## gustaffweldon

Hi guys,
First of all thanks for a great work wih skyn3t bios








Recently, I have purchased a MSI 780Ti Gaming 3G and I consider flashing it and have some related questions.

I will start with the ones that are, possibly, simple stupid









1) If I flash custom bios, eg. skyn3t, can I flash back easily to my original bios I have saved with GPU-Z, will that be basically the same card?
2) If I flash custom bios, and flash back original one, is there a way to tell if bios has been flashed? By checking some flash counter, or reading flag etc. (like eg. on some Android phones)

Basically, I would like to know if it can be detected by manufacturer if eg. my card fails (for whatever reason) and I need to return it.

Now, moving to the actual reason I want to flash bios. (please, bear with me







)

Before purchase, I've read couple of reviews, and I made my choice basing (among others) on the fact that, this card was coming with factory overclock of 1020MHz base clock.

Later, it turned out the *retail cards come with different bios, with 980MHz base clock*...
*Only reviewer samples came with bios with 1020MHz base clock*. (admitted by MSI later - http://www.hardocp.com/news/2014/02/21/msi_explains_lower_clock_speeds_on_retail_versus_gaming_gpus/#.U2FA5fmSx14)

*I want a bios that has base clock of 1020Mhz and behaves like the samples that were reviewed*.
I'm not interested in hardcore OC (sorry







), I do not want to run any MSI Gaming App, Afterburner or any other software that will OC the card.

So, this is where I discovered BIOS flashing and Techpowerup BIOS database









My card is running 80.80.34.00.35 version.
The guy, who reviewed the card uploaded his bios to http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/150488/msi-gtx780ti-3072-131203.html

When I compared the two in Kepler BIOS Tweaker I have noted (apart from obvious base clock difference) few other things:


Base clocks differ (obviously)


Boost table differ.


And boost states.

No other visible differences.
So, I went ahead, and copied all differences from HARDOC Guy version to mine, and saved as new bios.

The result:


3) Will that be enough, will that get me modded 80.80.34.00.35, that runs same clocks, boost identically (disregarding silicon capabilities) as the reviewer sample?
4) Or am I missing sth here, the approach is dumb and I need @skyn3t @Ed or skyn3t team member to take my bios and create proper 1020 base clock version?

I would like to this once, and be done with any other flashing or OCing my card







I know, this does not sound well on this forum









Thanks in advance guys for your help.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gustaffweldon*
> 
> 1) If I flash custom bios, eg. skyn3t, can I flash back easily to my original bios I have saved with GPU-Z, will that be basically the same card?


*Almost* certainly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gustaffweldon*
> 
> 2) If I flash custom bios, and flash back original one, is there a way to tell if bios has been flashed? By checking some flash counter, or reading flag etc. (like eg. on some Android phones)
> 
> Basically, I would like to know if it can be detected by manufacturer if eg. my card fails (for whatever reason) and I need to return it.


If they were to look hard enough, yes. But they are extremely unlikely to. If nothing else, it will be possible to see that flash has undergone some erase cycles. But unless they really have it in for you and are going to great lengths to void your warranty, likely costing them more than the cost of the card it's unlikely to happen.

There are things the BIOS can do that will change the card in a way that cannot be easily reversed. For example, the BIOS can contain a payload that alters an FPGA or similar inside the processor (e.g. not dissimilar to mcrocode on x86 CPUs). An example of this is a GTX680 flashed with a Quadro K5000 BIOS. After flashing the BIOS the option to enable ECC will show up in the control panel. After flashing the original BIOS back to the card, the option doesn't disappear, and it appears on a cleanly reinstalled system, so clearly the Quadro BIOS makes a change to the card that flashing the original BIOS back doesn't undo. This is just an example - I am not in any way implying that any of the BIOSes available on this forum have such a payload.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gustaffweldon*
> 
> *I want a bios that has base clock of 1020Mhz and behaves like the samples that were reviewed*.


Why exactly do you think altering the base clock will do that much for you? The card will boost beyond this when the TDP and temperature allow. If the card is exceeding those limits, you want it to have plenty of scope for clocking back in preference to sustaining damage. Somebody already burned their card recently by not realizing what they were doing.


----------



## gustaffweldon

Thanks for clarification on reflashing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> Why exactly do you think altering the base clock will do that much for you? The card will boost beyond this when the TDP and temperature allow. If the card is exceeding those limits, you want it to have plenty of scope for clocking back in preference to sustaining damage. Somebody already burned their card recently by not realizing what they were doing.


I think this is not only base clock change. As I noted on screenshots, the reviewer card samples, have higher maximum card boost, same goes for boost table where values end up higher.

MSI supports this 1020 Mhz base clock, without voiding warranty, they even advertise this as a feature for this card (you can use MSI Gaming App to trigger 1020MHz, called OC mode) thing is - I do not want to use that app, just get the bios that behaves like in OC mode (which should be possible, considering review samples had it, in older version).

What about the 3) and 4) am I on the right track with this approach? Idea to get that, was to copy values from other MSI bios to mine. Both are for exactly the same card, though possibly slightly different PCB, this is why I do not want to simply take review sample bios and flash it on my card.


----------



## gordan

Or you could just use Precision X to bump up the clocks by 40MHz, which definitely won't void your warranty and will achieve the same thing.


----------



## gustaffweldon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> Or you could just use Precision X to bump up the clocks by 40MHz, which definitely won't void your warranty and will achieve the same thing.


Thanks, but as I said:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gustaffweldon*
> 
> I want a bios that has base clock of 1020Mhz and behaves like the samples that were reviewed.
> I'm not interested in hardcore OC (sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), I do not want to run any MSI Gaming App, Afterburner or any other software that will OC the card.


Still, I would appreciate answers that would confirm I'm on right/wrong track, when taking the described approach to build my own bios.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gustaffweldon*
> 
> Thanks, but as I said:
> Still, I would appreciate answers that would confirm I'm on right/wrong track, when taking the described approach to build my own bios.


As i replied earlier to another user:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Sorry but it doesn't work like that, we access the bios with HEX tools and alter settings that KBT cannot read or make changes, KBT is a limited bios editor!
> As such, you can change some things and get away with it but it also has the ability to brick your card if the settings you change are off!


You have our bios in the OP, if you feel the need to create your own bios with KBT, that´s fine but you must be aware of the possible consequences!










Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## derfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Sorry but it doesn't work like that, we access the bios and alter settings that KBT cannot read or make changes, KBT is a limited bios editor!
> As such, you can change some things and get away with it but it also has the ability to brick your card if the settings you change are off!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


I was afraid of that. Thanks.


----------



## zacker

occamrazor whats your opinion about those water cooling kits for 780 ti ?

1.http://www.arctic.ac/eu_en/products/cooling/vga/accelero-hybrid-ii-120.html
2.http://www.arctic.ac/eu_en/products/cooling/vga/accelero-hybrid.html


----------



## Errorist66

My second EVGA GTX780TI SC with a stock cooler came with Bios 80.80.34.00.80 vs 80.80.30.00.80 on my EVGA GTX 780TI SC/ACX. When I flashed the Skyn3t version on that second cards, forcing nvflash to ignore the ID mismatch, it was hard to get something stable. Is there a trick for SLI or are the 2 bios different enough to cause some pain?

How hard would it be to "tune" the 80.80.34.00.80 to the same state of the ACX version? For now all I did with the bios tweaker was to copy the 1.212v and set power target up to 120%.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Errorist66*
> 
> My second EVGA GTX780TI SC with a stock cooler came with Bios 80.80.34.00.80 vs 80.80.30.00.80 on my EVGA GTX 780TI SC/ACX. When I flashed the Skyn3t version on that second cards, forcing nvflash to ignore the ID mismatch, it was hard to get something stable. Is there a trick for SLI or are the 2 bios different enough to cause some pain?
> 
> How hard would it be to "tune" the 80.80.34.00.80 to the same state of the ACX version? For now all I did with the bios tweaker was to copy the 1.212v and set power target up to 120%.


Hard enough!








Or wait for the new bios batch we will release based on the new released versions!










Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zacker*
> 
> occamrazor whats your opinion about those water cooling kits for 780 ti ?
> 
> 1.http://www.arctic.ac/eu_en/products/cooling/vga/accelero-hybrid-ii-120.html
> 2.http://www.arctic.ac/eu_en/products/cooling/vga/accelero-hybrid.html


Good enough if you keep your case well ventilated and a good ambient temperature (20-25C)









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zacker*
> 
> occamrazor whats your opinion about those water cooling kits for 780 ti ?
> 
> 1.http://www.arctic.ac/eu_en/products/cooling/vga/accelero-hybrid-ii-120.html
> 2.http://www.arctic.ac/eu_en/products/cooling/vga/accelero-hybrid.html


those look nice, not sure if I would have room for 2of those radiators.


----------



## phoenix887

Anbody?


----------



## phoenix887

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phoenix887*
> 
> hello guys.
> 
> I have a iChill GeForce GTX 780Ti HerculeZ X3 Ultra with the bios version 80.80.30.00.39 rev. 2.0. Can you make a modbios from this? Because is a newer version as the version you did already make in this thread.
> 
> iChill780ti.rom.doc 197k .doc file
> 
> 
> thanks in advance


anybody?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phoenix887*
> 
> anybody?


Have you sent skyn3t or occam this bios thru PM, so they can work on it?


----------



## phoenix887

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phoenix887*
> 
> anybody?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Have you sent skyn3t or occam this bios thru PM, so they can work on it?


I didnt. I will do now. Thanks


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phoenix887*
> 
> I didnt. I will do now. Thanks


We are currently addressing a bios issue with the first batch 780's, we will update all 780/780Ti bios with newer versions, just a little patience and all will get them in the OP as soon as we release it!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## gustaffweldon

Occam, thanks for reply. Really appreciated.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Sorry but it doesn't work like that, we access the bios with HEX tools and alter settings that KBT cannot read or make changes, KBT is a limited bios editor!
> As such, you can change some things and get away with it but it also has the ability to brick your card if the settings you change are off!


I was afraid of that. So even though the process I went with, seems logical to me, I have missed sth, as you pointed out.

So I need more knowledge









Question is, if I take two bioses, for the same card, what things I'm missing in KBT, is there any guideline I can find? Maybe other tools you use? Hex is not sth I'm afraid of








Would you mind looking at the bios I have created (basing on the other MSI bios) to see if anything is awfully wrong?

mis.gtx.780Ti.Gaming.3G.zip 201k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You have our bios in the OP, if you feel the need to create your own bios with KBT, that´s fine but you must be aware of the possible consequences!


Yeah, but it's not what I want. I want my MSI Gaming .34 stock bios to be modified to values the bios on samples sent to reviewers had







I know, I know, I'm stubborn, but maybe I will learn sth this way


----------



## gordan

Most hex editors have difference analysis functionality. Take the original BIOS that skyn3t's BIOS is based on (same version, same card). Open it in KBT and adjust it so all the values KBT can adjust are the same as in skyn3t's BIOS. Save it. Then open both in your preferred hex editor (e.g. hxd on Windows, personally I prefer xxd and diff on *nix) and diff them.

Then grab a copy of nvbios from the nouveau project, compile it, and use it to disassemble the BIOSes. That should give you a reasonable insight into what the extra changes at the addresses that diff showed up do.

You should then be able to port those differences to whatever BIOS you want to use, if you deem them worthwhile.


----------



## Synomenon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmaloo82*
> 
> Just got a PNY VCGGTX780T3XPB (GTX780 Ti 3GB). It looks like a reference design:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814133524
> 
> NVIDIA Control Panel shows that it has video BIOS version 80.80.34.00.01. Does this video BIOS support UEFI GOP?
> 
> I'm running the card in an ASRock Z87E-ITX and am trying to set it to boot in ultra fast mode, but get the error:


I'm having this issue too with a PNY GTX780 Ti - VCGGTX780T3XPB (reference cooler) and a MSI Z87-GD65. My VCGGTX780T3XPB also has vBIOS 80.80.34.00.01.


----------



## phoenix887

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> We are currently addressing a bios issue with the first batch 780's, we will update all 780/780Ti bios with newer versions, just a little patience and all will get them in the OP as soon as we release it!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


No problem. I will wait. Thank you.


----------



## Gerbacio

well ramsinks are here!! tomorrow i get the G10 and my h55 and i will be spending some quality time with my baby!


----------



## MonarchX

I make sure that fan is at 100% 5C before the targeted safe temperature you wish to maintain. I don't find fan to be loud at all in comparison to the above
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> No - stupidity of non-incremental non-thorough testing must die. I said many times before here that you can hit 95C on a fully loaded card BELOW 1.1V and 1100MHz. The reference cooler can just about handle 120% (300W) TDP with the fan at 4200rpm at 95C. Anything above that means you are running kernels that don't fully load the card. Dialing in the OC/OV with a narrow kernel and then running things that load the card more fully is not very clever.


Can you hit 95C when you prioritize temps over TDP and limit temps to 80C while on Skyn3t BIOS? I don't understand you at all. You are saying that we should go OVER 95C? Or that 300W is too much? I never heard of any kernels on GPUs or videocard. Sorry. I would appreciate you could explain this to me better.

I used Skyn3t BIOS, 1.21v allowance, prioritized temp of 80C over TDP, set TDP to 115%, which was 345W because this is what I saw intensive benchmarks demand. My OC was 1281Mhz. Was my TDP too much for AXC cooler? Where was the problem really? I ran countless benchmarks and burn-in programs with such settings and my OC was sustains, voltage went up as high as 1.21v, temps never went past 80C. no artifacts or freezes or stutters were noted. Then for the first time in my life and without knowledge of FurMark's possibilities, I ran its Xtreme burn-in test for 6 seconds. WIthin those 6 seconds, my max temp limit of 80C was completely ignored, my TDP limit of 115% was ignored also. Temp went up to 95C almost instantly and so did TDP to 200%. That was the end. Why on Earth did FurMark ignore my temperature and TDP limits???
Quote:


> The problem is that when you set default=boost it can interfere with the OH throttling. So when you load the card up it's options for reducing TDP are more limited. Also, with a reference cooler pushing TDP past the default 106% if you want to stay below 85C is not going to be productive.
> 
> Power = heat, and if the cooler can only keep it below 85C at 275W TDP there is nothing to be gained by pushing further. If you are running a narrower kernel, it won't generate as much heat since some of the cores will be idling, so it'll scale to higher clocks/voltages within the same power envelope.
> 
> Different non-reference coolers (e.g. ACX) will have different heat dissipation properties, of course - I don't have any so cannot offer any insight into what they can handle, and those that vent inside the case will also be affected by the dynamics of air flow inside the case


I am lost again. I have no idea what you are saying. You can unlink TDP and temperature. Would it be productive to go OVER 85C? Would that not be more dangerous? Why do it then? What do you mean by pushing further? OC? volts? TDP?

You obviously know and understand more about these things than I do. Please provide some kind of a guide or recommendations...


----------



## Thetbrett

my 780 ti's are ready for pick up, and I'm stuck at work., will post details after work. These galaxy cards have no backplates, was thinking of getting these.
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/22902/ex-blc-1643/_Alphacool_NexXxoS_NVXP_Nvidia_GTX_780_Titan_Backplate_-_Black_11119.html?tl=g30c311s1996.
Anyone have them?


----------



## Emu105

I want to buy the black plate for this but i can't seem to find it anywhere. Do you guys know where I can get one for a good price?


----------



## sperson1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> I want to buy the black plate for this but i can't seem to find it anywhere. Do you guys know where I can get one for a good price?


evga sells back plates on their website


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sperson1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> I want to buy the black plate for this but i can't seem to find it anywhere. Do you guys know where I can get one for a good price?
> 
> 
> 
> evga sells back plates on their website
Click to expand...

Every time i check the're always sold out.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> I want to buy the black plate for this but i can't seem to find it anywhere. Do you guys know where I can get one for a good price?


http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-BP-2881-B9

edit. too slow


----------



## sperson1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Every time i check the're always sold out.


amazon has some evga for sale


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sperson1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Every time i check the're always sold out.
> 
> 
> 
> amazon has some evga for sale
Click to expand...

Amazon says

Usually ships within 2 to 4 weeks...


----------



## sperson1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Amazon says
> 
> Usually ships within 2 to 4 weeks...


i am looking at a few that say get it by monday and i live in mass

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=evga+gtx+780+backplate&tag=googhydr-20&index=aps&hvadid=32581651398&hvpos=1t1&hvexid=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=2427645095338512993&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_6iy8iadx8s_b


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sperson1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Amazon says
> 
> Usually ships within 2 to 4 weeks...
> 
> 
> 
> i am looking at a few that say get it by monday and i live in mass
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=evga+gtx+780+backplate&tag=googhydr-20&index=aps&hvadid=32581651398&hvpos=1t1&hvexid=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=2427645095338512993&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_6iy8iadx8s_b
Click to expand...

Thats for the 780 not the 780Ti


----------



## sperson1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Thats for the 780 not the 780Ti


damn sorry look to fast since i search 780 ti


----------



## Arizonian

Well my RMA 780TI preliminary tests tonight indicate a solid card.

I've ran Far Cry 3 maxed for an hour @ 1202 Mhz Core 1800 Memory steady. Temps in check 77C at 83% Fan. Good bye crashes









Almost an hour of Crysis @ 1215 Core 1850 Memory steady clocks normal temps 74C 80% Fan. Everything was butter smooth.









1224 Core / 1237 Boost / 1900 Memory 3770K 4.5 GHz - 69C 67% Fan - TDP 106.6% - 1.2000 V


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2988570
Firestrike *12873* - Graphic Score

Time limited I'm not ready to see what it can do benching, just looking for a solid 24/7 stable OC gaming by the end of this weekend that I can call good.









780 TI ACX

80.80.30.00.80 134k .zip file


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I make sure that fan is at 100% 5C before the targeted safe temperature you wish to maintain. I don't find fan to be loud at all in comparison to the above
> Can you hit 95C when you prioritize temps over TDP and limit temps to 80C while on Skyn3t BIOS? I don't understand you at all. You are saying that we should go OVER 95C? Or that 300W is too much? I never heard of any kernels on GPUs or videocard. Sorry. I would appreciate you could explain this to me better.
> 
> I used Skyn3t BIOS, 1.21v allowance, prioritized temp of 80C over TDP, set TDP to 115%, which was 345W because this is what I saw intensive benchmarks demand. My OC was 1281Mhz. Was my TDP too much for AXC cooler? Where was the problem really? I ran countless benchmarks and burn-in programs with such settings and my OC was sustains, voltage went up as high as 1.21v, temps never went past 80C. no artifacts or freezes or stutters were noted. Then for the first time in my life and without knowledge of FurMark's possibilities, I ran its Xtreme burn-in test for 6 seconds. WIthin those 6 seconds, my max temp limit of 80C was completely ignored, my TDP limit of 115% was ignored also. Temp went up to 95C almost instantly and so did TDP to 200%. That was the end. Why on Earth did FurMark ignore my temperature and TDP limits???
> I am lost again. I have no idea what you are saying. You can unlink TDP and temperature. Would it be productive to go OVER 85C? Would that not be more dangerous? Why do it then? What do you mean by pushing further? OC? volts? TDP?
> 
> You obviously know and understand more about these things than I do. Please provide some kind of a guide or recommendations...


First of all, what do you think the card throttles back to when it hits temperature limits? It first falls back on the default clock from wherever it was on the boost table.

I haven't had time to look more deeply into skyn3t's BIOS changes and check what else might be going on there, e.g. whether various power states are modified/neutered to improve smoothness by avoiding downclocking.

I am saying that you should always test with the highest load kernels with the stock BIOS before modifying anything. The highest load generating program that also does error checking that I have found is CudaMiner (pick your kernel manually as appropriate to the GPU). You should then dial in your OC so that with that kernel your TDP limit cannot make the card exceed the temperature you want to run at.

A kernel is an program running on the GPU. Typically one for rendering graphics, but it could also be one for different calculations, e.g. CudaMiner and most other highly parallel number crunching.

For example, my 780Tis with reference coolers hit 106% TDP at about 82-85C at somewhere around 1050-1085MHz at around 1040-1060mV. That means that to keep things safe you should not be setting TDP above 106%, and voltage over 1100mV. If you use a less loading kernel, the TDP the card hits will be lower which means it'll be able to boost further. For example, with a kernel optimised for a 680 my 780Ti only gets to about 95% TDP, and boosts up to about 1200MHz, all without bumping voltage limits above stock on the EVGA SC BIOS.

You should always make sure the default clock the card can fall back on is sufficiently low that it will always be well under what will cause it to overheat.

Say you are using a narrow kernel in your testing. It could be what the game ships with, or maybe you are testing with, say, the 680 optimized kernel on a 780. The two cases are the same for the purpose of the explanation. You bump up the default=boost clock and TDP to as high as you can with that kernel to stay under 95C.

You then switch to testing with a fully optimised kernel (CudaMiner's appropriate kernel for 780Ti, or FurMark, or similar) with those settings, and the card tries to run it. It overheats instantaneously, and tries to clock back. It falls back on default clocks to try to cool down - except those are the same and it's still heading toward meltdown.

The point I'm getting to is that default=boost clock setting can be dangerous if you haven't tested to ensure that those clocks are sustainable without overheating under all conditions. That is why default clocks are set so conservatively.


----------



## Jimhans1

Did you really call FurMark a "fully optimized" software? Lol, just this weak we had another OCN member run his GPU with Furmark and it killed his card. It literally fried the card, please stop recommending folks use it. It's garbage.


----------



## Gameaholic

Really damn tired of waiting for the Asus Matrix 780 Ti Platinum. I may have to go with either the Reference Design or a Direct CU II. I eventually want to cool whatever I get with a Kraken G10 and H105.

Some questions:

1. Should I wait for the Matrix Platinum? I know I won't be cooling it with LN2 but the main reasons I want it are because they are supposed to be binned higher, it will match my future Maximus VII Hero, and the reset bios feature seems handy.

2.I really want my next build to be quiet. How much more quiet is the Direct CU II than the Reference Design?

3.I can't find the thread right now but I saw someone cooling the direct CU ii with a Kraken G10 and to keep the vram heatsinks on they were using some thread. Is there a more elegant way to do this? Maybe a small nut and bolt? What are some low profile vram heatsinks that are I could use for the reference design? What would I use to attach them? Thermal adhesive?

4.Is it true that due to the silicon lottery some reference design cards perform better than ones with aftermarket coolers?


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Did you really call FurMark a "fully optimized" software?


Yes. "Fully" is perhaps optimistic because it implies it cannot be optimized further, so maybe I should have said "highly" instead, but the point remains that it is designed to utilize the hardware as heavily as possible.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Lol, just this weak we had another OCN member run his GPU with Furmark and it killed his card. It literally fried the card, please stop recommending folks use it. It's garbage.


And you clearly comprehensively failed to understand why.

I run FurMark every time I am testing my OC settings (which usually means once I get the card and never again unless I get another similar card with a newer BIOS that seems to behave differently, and I upgrade the BIOS on the old cards to the newer versions, then I re-do the testing). I also use CudaMiner, which produces *higher* load and temperatures.

Your reasoning is fundamentally flawed. You are saying that FurMark is at fault, yet you are completely disregarding the nature of the BIOS and OC changes the unfortunate member was running on his card. That his card burned out was predictable because he left it nowhere to go other than meltdown.

With the same OC, if Nvidia release a driver update that came with an optimized rendering kernel for a particular game (yes, drivers do often override the kernels that ship with games) to more fully utilize the card (and thus yield better performance) or a game developer released an updated kernel as part of the game update to improve performance, the same thing can quite plausibly happen. If the card was tuned to within 1% of death with default=boost clocks for a de-optimized kernel, and you then run the optimized kernel that causes much higher TDP to be reached with the card having nowhere to clock back to, the exact same thing would happen. You would then blame Nvidia for the "driver update killing the cards" as many have ignorantly done before, or blame the game developer for producing an update that kills GPUs, etc. Heaves forbid that some clue acquisition should happen and maybe that people consider whether they were perhaps not fully clued up on what they were doing when they were OC-ing. Of course, those claiming that software killed their GPU will seldom admit to OC-ing because it might void the warranty they are about to be claiming a replacement on.

Sure - some cards blow up even without being OC-ed. Some blow up without being OC-ed AND without running FurMark, OCCT, CudaMiner or any other particularly heavy tests. Marginal components happen. But there is a difference between a failure occurring randomly due to a component fault and the failure occurring because somebody applied custom settings to the card that left no possibility for anything else to happen under load.

What I am advocating is that people should set the TDP, clock, and voltage limits so that all are reached before 95C when under the maximum possible load that can be repeatably generated, be it FurMark, CudaMiner, OCCT, or whatever program generates the highest load at the time. CudaMiner isn't designed to create maximum possible load - it is designed for a useful, productive purpose, but the other two are specifically designed to produce the maximum possible load (even if they fail to match the load generated by CudaMiner). It's not the software that kills the cards, it is marginal components and ignorant overclocking. If you incrementally test the limits like that, you can then be reasonably confident that whatever driver/game/software update is released it is extremely unlikely to push your OC-ed card into meltdown. Only in that case is it remotely sane to set default=boost clocks, and even then if you are doing that you should dial back the clocks by 10% just in case. The default clocks should always be set to a level that is going to allow the card to cool down to back under 95C, preferably more like 85C. From what I recall seeing of skyn3t's BIOS, it sets the default=bootst to 1046MHz, which is below the level all of my cards run at under maximum generatable load at 85C, so that is quite safe, but as soon as you start dragging the various sliders up in Precision X you *really* need to fully understand what you are doing before you start claiming "software killed your card". It's not software - it's too low a clue factor.


----------



## derfer

Cudaminer really is frightening. I've seen it make thermal pads on vrms literally weep.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gameaholic*
> 
> Really damn tired of waiting for the Asus Matrix 780 Ti Platinum. I may have to go with either the Reference Design or a Direct CU II. I eventually want to cool whatever I get with a Kraken G10 and H105.


Well, at least you are planning to void your Asus warranty, so I guess Asus might not be that terrible a choice. I would never touch Asus with a barge pole if I had any intention of keeping the product warranty intact with plans to claim on it if it ever broke. Asus are well known for appalling warranty service, and I have recently experienced this personally. As such I cannot recommended them for any purpose. If you want a card that you can take the HSF off and water cool without voiding the warranty get an EVGA. Not to mention that their RMA service is _superb_ and trouble free, even if they won't accept ebay invoices as proof of purchase.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gameaholic*
> 
> 4.Is it true that due to the silicon lottery some reference design cards perform better than ones with aftermarket coolers?


Yes. For example, I have two reference 780Ti cards, both are EVGA, one is standard edition, the other is SC edition. I flashed the BIOS from the new card to the old card, so now they both behave like the SC edition. The old card has a higher % ASIC score in GPU-Z (for whatever that is worth, I don't put much stock in it), and if you look a few pages back, I mentioned the older, standard edition card boosts a little higher with the exact same settings, and runs at slightly lower voltages, according to Precision-X.

I am not convinced that most manufacturers cherry pick higher grade GPUs for their higher end cards. I am not even sure Nvidia bin the GPUs, over and above laser cutting them for defects for lower end GPUs (e.g. 780 vs Titan vs. 780Ti/Titan Black, some with core blocks cut out). I have seen no evidence that various special edition or superclocked cards have GPUs that are themselves better, most of it is about bigger heatsinks that can handle increased heat dissipation, rather than GPUs being able to remain stable at lower voltages with less current leakage.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derfer*
> 
> Cudaminer really is frightening. I've seen it make thermal pads on vrms literally weep.


Anything that gets the card hot will do that. If it concerns you, dial back the TDP/temperature/clock envelope. Remember that there can never be any guarantee that an update for the driver or any other software won't suddenly increase the card load substantially.

For example, if a rendering kernel was written optimized for a 680 18 months ago, there is nothing to say that if/when that software gets an update with a kernel version optimized for a 780Ti the load/TDP/temperature on the 780Ti running the game won't go through the roof. That is why I am saying that OC testing should always be done under worst case scenario conditions to ensure some degree of safety future-proofing.


----------



## Thetbrett

Finally got them! Had some hassle installing them, artifacts galore. Swapped them around and all ok, perhaps they weren't seated properly. ASIC 64.9 and 74.9. Galaxy reference no backplate, I really want backplates for these but galaxy don't make them. Haven't tried any OC yet, and TBH I am not expecting too much from them, nor do I need it really. Happy Camper!


----------



## KeepWalkinG

Guys help me to choose one Gtx 780 Ti.
In my country these are the cheapest card:
1 - Palit GTX 780 Ti JetStream 3 GB
2 - ASUS GTX 780 Ti DirectCU II OC 3 GB
3 - Gigabyte GeForce GTX 780 Ti WindForce 3X OC

For Evga i need to give 100$ more...


----------



## gordan

I suggest you look at what the warranty and customer service are like in your country for Palit and Gigabyte. In UK Gigabyte is deemed to have the best warranty service, ahead of EVGA even though only because EVGA's service centre is in Germany (i.e. expensive shipping).

Stay well away from Asus if you ever plan to exercise the warranty.


----------



## KeepWalkinG

For me, the important factors are:

1 - cooling/noise
2 - overclock
3 - warrantly

I have a friend who is very happy with Palit Jetstream 780, but 780 ti maybe is different?


----------



## gordan

Cooling on those will depend on your case ventilation because those coolers exhaust hot air inside the case, whereas reference cooler exhausts out the back.

Noise wise, axial fans tend to be a little quieter than radial fans, but it is hard to compare like with like.


----------



## Errorist66

The EVGA dual classified is only 30$ more than the DirectCU II. The EVGA SC is 15$ cheaper than the DirectCCU II.

EVGA SC: 800$
DirectCU: 814$
EVGA SC/ACX: 839$
EVGA Kingpin: 950$

On newegg.ca

I got EVGA SC in SLI on XSPC waterblock. Now that's quiet! and I still have a warranty...


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Errorist66*
> 
> The EVGA dual classified is only 30$ more than the DirectCU II. The EVGA SC is 15$ cheaper than the DirectCCU II.
> 
> EVGA SC: 800$
> DirectCU: 814$
> EVGA SC/ACX: 839$
> EVGA Kingpin: 950$
> 
> On newegg.ca
> 
> I got EVGA SC in SLI on XSPC waterblock. Now that's quiet! and I still have a warranty...


And you have a card from a company that ACTUALLY HONORS it's warranty in the off chance you need to use it. Asus warranty support is dismal at best, and borders on extortion at the worst.


----------



## MonarchX

FurMark burned down my card because it ignored my temp limit and TDP limit entirely... It was set at 80C and 345W, but it went over that. It was not supposed to do that. It was supposed to stop at 80C and throttle back, but it didn't. I tested OCCT and EVGA OC Scanner at once, Xtreme full load, but it was fine for hours and never exceeded the limit I set...


----------



## Jimhans1

Yeah, Furmark IS trash, regardless of anyone else's opinion. I'm sorry Gordo, but your the only person I've seen try and defend Furmark, I don't know if your a programmer for it or what, but when you're the only one saying anything positive about it, contrary to everyone else, seems strange.


----------



## zacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> FurMark burned down my card because it ignored my temp limit and TDP limit entirely... It was set at 80C and 345W, but it went over that. It was not supposed to do that. It was supposed to stop at 80C and throttle back, but it didn't. I tested OCCT and EVGA OC Scanner at once, Xtreme full load, but it was fine for hours and never exceeded the limit I set...


monarchy what happend with warranty? did you sent the card back?


----------



## gordan

I seem to recall you mentioning that you were increasing the clocks as well. When the card overheats it falls back on default clocks. Since the BIOS you were using has default=boost there was nothing to fall back to, and since you dialed in the OC with a light load, when you exposed it to a heavy load it went into meltdown.

What is not 100% clear at the moment is whether there is a further fall-back state the card would normally clock back to, and whether this is something disabled in skyn3t's BIOS. Lower P states have lower voltage limits, but IIRC P02 state has the same voltage limit as P00, so falling back to that might not have helped. But right now I am guessing the problem is that default clock was set too high with the fallback state set to same limits. If you ran a standard BIOS or skyn3t's BIOS without tweaking it you'd have been fine.


----------



## Thetbrett

http://www.galaxytech.com/__EN_GB__/Product2/ProductDetail?proID=488&isStop=0&isPack=False&isPow=False
http://www.galaxytech.com/__EN_GB__/Product2/ProductDetail?proID=503&isStop=0&isPack=False&isPow=False

can someone with the know howtell me what the difference is btween these two cards on their PCB's. They are both Galaxy ref models, but i got the black V2 model. I can see a few things in different places but don't know what they are. I did have a choice between these two and I liked the black cooler, just worried I may have bought a cheapo model or something, silly I know..


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Yeah, Furmark IS trash, regardless of anyone else's opinion. I'm sorry Gordo, but your the only person I've seen try and defend Furmark, I don't know if your a programmer for it or what, but when you're the only one saying anything positive about it, contrary to everyone else, seems strange.


Seems I'm one of the few who understand how full load stability testing works. What you are essentially saying is that testing the GPU at full load is a bad idea, which is just ridiculous because that is the only way to properly stability test things. The correct way to prevent damage is to clock things lower, not leave yourself open to unpredictable meltdown through lack of testing.

Also, CudaMiner produces _higher_ temperatures, and many people use that 24/7 - they just dial in their OC sensibly.


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Guys what do you think about Arctic Cooler Xtreme IV for refrence 780Ti? Is it a good product?

http://www.arctic.ac/eu_en/products/cooling/vga/accelero-xtreme-iv.html


----------



## Errorist66

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> Guys what do you think about Arctic Cooler Xtreme IV for refrence 780Ti? Is it a good product?





looks like the fin on the backplate would prevent installation in the slot #1 on my system. looks nice.


----------



## wiredg

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> Seems I'm one of the few who understand how full load stability testing works. What you are essentially saying is that testing the GPU at full load is a bad idea, which is just ridiculous because that is the only way to properly stability test things. The correct way to prevent damage is to clock things lower, not leave yourself open to unpredictable meltdown through lack of testing.


No, the correct way to prevent damage is to maintain sensible power limits. Lower clocks can still allow damage when the current draw is too high, which can happen with some synthetic benchmarks and certain other apps. No amount of overclocking can damage hardware so long as the current draw remains sane. Freqs will throttle under certain loads, but that is an effect of maintaining a sane PL. Lowering the clocks is not in itself protective. Limiting current draw is.


----------



## error-id10t

I think you're missing the fact that this program "ignored" the fail-safe values according to MonarchX, both temp and TDP.

Now would I use either of those programs, let alone both at the same time as it appears he did.. of course not. But that doesn't take away the apparent confusion if this specific programs ignores the safety values.

Gordan, you can easily see what the BIOS does and compare them. Now, I know it's said hex editing is done but you can see all the values per P state and volts via KBT. Take a look and maybe you can explain your theory further.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zacker*
> 
> monarchy what happend with warranty? did you sent the card back?


I sent it back to NewEgg because it was within 30 days of purchase. It won't even get there until mid-week next week and then 3-4 days for RMA process, then hopefully overnight for shipping it back. There is no physical damage, so they have to replace it, They even replaced my cheap nVidia Gift for Daylight game that sucks for Watch Dogs coupon! It will get here just a week before Watch Dogs is released!


----------



## Bogs

Just bought one today. Scored 9864 in 3dmark and couldn't be more happy with it.


----------



## Thetbrett

did some oc and benchmarking this arvo with the new cards, and this is the max I could do without overvolting or bios mod, which I probably won't mess with. Not great, but good enough I guess.


----------



## bags

Just installed a backplate on mine. Looks **** hot


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wiredg*


No, the correct way to prevent damage is to maintain sensible power limits. Lower clocks can still allow damage when the current draw is too high, which can happen with some synthetic benchmarks and certain other apps. No amount of overclocking can damage hardware so long as the current draw remains sane. Freqs will throttle under certain loads, but that is an effect of maintaining a sane PL. Lowering the clocks is not in itself protective. Limiting current draw is.[/quote]

There is no way for any piece of software to "ignore" the power limit - this is controlled by the driver. Limiting current = limiting TDP, and this is done by falling back down the boost table to default clocks. Default clocks MUST be set to a safe, conservative level, or the card will have nowhere worthwhile to fall back to.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I think you're missing the fact that this program "ignored" the fail-safe values according to MonarchX, both temp and TDP.
> 
> Now would I use either of those programs, let alone both at the same time as it appears he did.. of course not. But that doesn't take away the apparent confusion if this specific programs ignores the safety values.
> 
> Gordan, you can easily see what the BIOS does and compare them. Now, I know it's said hex editing is done but you can see all the values per P state and volts via KBT. Take a look and maybe you can explain your theory further.


There seems to be a misconception here about what happens when the card starts to overheat. What happens is that when the TDP and/or temperature limit is reached, the card will throttle back down the boost table, all the way down to base clocks. Base clock and voltage are set conservatively to ensure that the card will never exceed it's safe temperature/current limit, and prevent it from getting damaged. I seem to recall that the pdaemon running on the card itself also cranks up the fan speed to 100% when the temperature hits 95C regardless of what the driver tries to control the fan speed to.

If you look at what PX/MA do, when you bump up the clocks, both the base and boost clocks go up. So if you have base=boost, both will go up, and the card has no lower clocks to fall back to when it needs to cool down. So the driver sees the TDP and/or temperature limits are being exceeded, and it pulls back to base clocks which are the same, thus throttling back does nothing, and everything proceeds to go into meltdown.

Base=boost in skyn3t's BIOS was obviously set to 1046MHz because there is no software in existence that is able to push the card past 95C at 1046MHz (at which point the card probably only runs at about 1010mV) even with a reference cooler, and they are set to be equal to prevent state switching which causes a performance degradation and stutter. Every time the clocks need to change, the pipelines have to be flushed, the clock states changed, and the contexts reset. This is a very expensive operation, it takes many, many clock cycles before this completes. If you set base=boost you significantly decrease the incidence of this (although the card will normally still boost past it's boost clocks if the boost table goes further, so it doesn't prevent the scaling completely). This is a clever hack to address a specific problem, but some clued-upness is required if you are planning to go overboard with it.

For example, I'm just running FurMark on my 780Ti, standard EVGA SC BIOS (base=980, boost=1046, pulled up via PX by +66 to 1046/1112) and I cannot get the card to go past 84C at 3840x2400, no AA, with Xtreme burn-in enabled, 5 minute benchmark (and my fan curve is set to hit 100% at 85C, so the fan isn't even going flat out with a reference cooler). The card is bumping into it's power limit at 106% most of the time, which is causing it to throttle back to 1046, and from time to time it ventures up above that. But if you are starting off at 1046 and you bump that up by, for example, 95, you'll effectively prevent throttling back below 1141, which is unlikely to be enough to keep it below 95C.

So the problem isn't that FurMark "ignored" the TDP/temperature limits - there is no way for it to do that. The problem is that there was no safe cool-down speed for the driver to throttle the card back to.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> http://www.galaxytech.com/__EN_GB__/Product2/ProductDetail?proID=488&isStop=0&isPack=False&isPow=False
> http://www.galaxytech.com/__EN_GB__/Product2/ProductDetail?proID=503&isStop=0&isPack=False&isPow=False
> 
> can someone with the know howtell me what the difference is btween these two cards on their PCB's. They are both Galaxy ref models, but i got the black V2 model. I can see a few things in different places but don't know what they are. I did have a choice between these two and I liked the black cooler, just worried I may have bought a cheapo model or something, silly I know..


I believe the V2 offering are the B1 chips for the 780 Ti with their updated bios.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I believe the V2 offering are the B1 chips for the 780 Ti with their updated bios.


All 780Tis have B1 revision chips.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> All 780Tis have B1 revision chips.


I guess I should have just said it's the updated BIOS 780Ti from galaxy to avoid confusion!


----------



## Hentur

Hello Everyone,

I'm a little bit confused, which Bios is the right one for my EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Classified Hydro Copper?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Thetbrett

there are physical differences on the PCB, bot just bios..


----------



## gordan

I'd say the biggest difference is that they used a cheaper plastic outer HSF casing on the black one. The cynic in me thinks it was probably mostly a cost cutting exercise to save a few pennies on manufacturing costs.


----------



## pharcycle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Yeah, Furmark IS trash, regardless of anyone else's opinion. I'm sorry Gordo, but your the only person I've seen try and defend Furmark, I don't know if your a programmer for it or what, but when you're the only one saying anything positive about it, contrary to everyone else, seems strange.


I'm also in favour of furmark. When I'm testing for stability I want to know that it's stable under all circumstances and I'm sorry but if the hardware gives you access to various features it should be able to handle it. If the engine in your car blew up as soon as it hit 8000 rpm and the manufacturer simply said "that's your fault, you shouldn't have done that" I don't think you'd accept that as a reason!

Besides if you don't test under the maximum possible load then you don't know that some driver or game update that can utilise the GPU further is then going to push you into instability.

It wasn't furmark that ignored the 85C limit placed by MonarchX but the driver/bios and any tweaks that were done. Furmark accesses the GPU through the driver so it's up to that to dictate core clocks, fan speeds and voltages etc.


----------



## gordan

Indeed. But if you doctored the ECU to remove the rev limiter at 6000rpm and then pushed it to 8000rpm and it blew up that is a different story.

But can we please not use car analogies?


----------



## ninja85

Hello,
i recieved my ti today, but it has the 80.80.30.00.01 bios - may i flash it with the 80.80.30.00.80 one?

my old 780 didnt have a prob with any other bios, is it the same for the ti's in general?

thx in advance

edit: i have an evga card, other evgas all use the .80.... ?


----------



## gordan

Is it a reference card (standard or SC)? If so the completely standard EVGA SC 80.80.34.00.80 BIOS is probably a good one to start with. As I mentioned previously, this seems to make the card run at significantly lower temperatures than the 80.80.30.* BIOS I was using previously, with no obvious drop in performance.


----------



## ninja85

its the reference model, i bought it "used" and the previous owner said its a special bios on it...(it boosts 1377 with 1,21, first place in pcghx-firestrike single gpu, axonia)

edit: i cant find the bios u recommended, theres only a 80.80.30.00.80 for the sc available, the 80.34. has a .10 in the ending and its for the asus dcII?


----------



## johnnyw

Going to order 780ti with better cooler on next few days but cant decide which one to get.. Some suggestions would be helpfull









These models would be availeble straight away :

1: Inno3D 780 ti ichill black accelero hybrid : This is the most expensive one ( around 700€), but also has the highest oc out of box

http://www.inno3d.com/product/ichillgtx780tilcs.html

2: Inno3D 780 ti ichill herculez x3 ultra : Around 50€ cheaper than hybrid model, also has quite high oc & apparently really good air cooler

http://www.inno3d.com/product/ichillgtx780ti.html

3: EVGA GTX 780 ti SC ACX : This would be at around same price range as the x3 ultra, but dunno how good it would be after reading some mixed reports of it?

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=03G-P4-2884-KR

4: MSI GTX 780 ti Gaming OC : this is the cheapest of these options at price around 630€, read some reviews and seems to be decent model according those?

http://www.msi.com/product/vga/GTX_780Ti_GAMING_3G.html#overview

So which one of those would you get and why?

Thanks in advance


----------



## ninja85

i would take the hybrif one - nice oc out of the box as u already mentioned, an the cooler is nice!! i had the hybrid on my old 780 - combine it with for example 1 or 2 eloops b12-3 /b12-4(bit louder)- at least 120mm - the one from arctic sux

temps for my 780 with [email protected],315v (!)were not higher as 52°C in a valley loop-session - but pc housing was open! so donno bout temps with a closed one..


----------



## johnnyw

Ye its quite tempting model. One thing that bother me tho is that on review of the 780 non ti model with same cooler they said its rather loud & there isnt any reviews of that ti model yet. Not much point have such cooler if its louder than aircooled non ref cards.

This is the review: http://us.hardware.info/reviews/5004/5/inno3d-geforce-gtx-770--780-ichill-accelero-hybrid-review-liquid-cooled-gtx-cooling-noise-production

Over 50db for both idle & load doesnt sound too good.


----------



## ninja85

damn, wrong button XD pressed the helpful button for reply^^

dont worry bout loudness when using the Noiseblocker eloops(s) b12-3 - i love it cz the airflow sounds very soft even under 100% rpm
another beast fan is the Akasa Viper R - 188 m³/H - like 130cfm..donno exactly , but it has such a high airflow that u could run it at half the max.rpm(800-1000) and despite that it has the same airflow as any fan at 100%rpm


----------



## ninja85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> Ye its quite tempting model. One thing that bother me tho is that on review of the 780 non ti model with same cooler they said its rather loud & there isnt any reviews of that ti model yet. Not much point have such cooler if its louder than aircooled non ref cards.
> 
> This is the review: http://us.hardware.info/reviews/5004/5/inno3d-geforce-gtx-770--780-ichill-accelero-hybrid-review-liquid-cooled-gtx-cooling-noise-production
> 
> Over 50db for both idle & load doesnt sound too good.


its the arctic fan - replace it with a better one - thats it







i would recommend at least 120-130m³/h or ~85cfm ....with max 1300rpm..


----------



## pharcycle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> But can we please not use car analogies?


haha, sure thing, I was just being lazy!

Do you have a copy of the reference EVGA SC bios 80.80.34.00.80? The only one I can find on Techpowerups collection are for classys or kingpin.... or can you use these on reference cards anyway?

Ta


----------



## gordan

Here is the unmodified reference EVGA SC 780Ti BIOS v 80.80.34.00.80, as per what came with the card I bought a few days ago:

GTX780Ti-EVGA-SC-80.80.34.00.80.zip 135k .zip file


----------



## Errorist66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharcycle*
> 
> haha, sure thing, I was just being lazy!
> 
> Do you have a copy of the reference EVGA SC bios 80.80.34.00.80? The only one I can find on Techpowerups collection are for classys or kingpin.... or can you use these on reference cards anyway?
> 
> Ta


EVGA SC stock bios 80.80.34.00.80

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwV1vVINhSfKcGZpQl9aUlBTT0k/edit?usp=sharing

oups too slow


----------



## ninja85

how to unlock voltage to 1,325 on that?

or may i give u my bios and could u mod it for me? i tried other bios versions today but none of em are stable with my card, with my bios it clocks 1350+ at 1,21....thats y i wanna have mine modified^^ is that possible?


----------



## ninja85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> Here is the unmodified reference EVGA SC 780Ti BIOS v 80.80.34.00.80, as per what came with the card I bought a few days ago:
> 
> GTX780Ti-EVGA-SC-80.80.34.00.80.zip 135k .zip file


thx a lot for that, but pls read my post before


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninja85*
> 
> how to unlock voltage to 1,325 on that?
> 
> or may i give u my bios and could u mod it for me? i tried other bios versions today but none of em are stable with my card, with my bios it clocks 1350+ at 1,21....thats y i wanna have mine modified^^ is that possible?


You cannot go above 1.21V without hardware modification, but it's silly to even think about it unless you watercooling.


----------



## revro

anyone knows temps on 2 windforce cards on top of each other? i already have one 780 windforce so i am wondering what temps would be there if 2 or 3 of them were sandwiched? i also have extreme well aircooled rig so if someone had done something like that thanks for info

thank you
revro


----------



## GTX780TI2013

Hi,
I flashed Skynet reference bios and my results of OC is amazing :[email protected] and [email protected] !!!


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> anyone knows temps on 2 windforce cards on top of each other? i already have one 780 windforce so i am wondering what temps would be there if 2 or 3 of them were sandwiched? i also have extreme well aircooled rig so if someone had done something like that thanks for info
> 
> thank you
> revro


Expect +10c or so on top card.


----------



## ninja85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> You cannot go above 1.21V without hardware modification, but it's silly to even think about it unless you watercooling.


what about the llc-mod on ti's? and dont worry bout the temps, im not crazy and wont go higher than 1,250v...temps are at 56°C(alpenföhn [email protected] Twister CLuster+1Scyntheglide stream 140 on th side+1 eloop bionic wing 12-3 cooling spawas from upsidedown)


----------



## Jimhans1

LLC mod doesn't work on Ti's, totally different when it comes to the voltage control portions of the board, the only way over 1.21v on a Ti is either a hard mod (solder on a resistor to the board) or to have a classified card (there may be one or two other cards that allow over 1.21v, but if it's not an EVGA, I wouldn't buy it)


----------



## MunneY

Late to the party...

but I have 2 EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC.



They care cooled with EK CSQ Blocks and backplates!


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninja85*
> what about the llc-mod on ti's? and dont worry bout the temps, im not crazy and wont go higher than 1,250v...temps are at 56°C(alpenföhn [email protected] Twister CLuster+1Scyntheglide stream 140 on th side+1 eloop bionic wing 12-3 cooling spawas from upsidedown)


There really is nothing to be gained, other than burning out your card. Read the last few pages about furmark and pushing high OC with base=boost clocks. It's plainly stupid. Under full load air cooled cards hit 95C at under 1.1V. If your apps aren't able to load all the shaders get a 780 - the chances are it will clock higher and give you better performance before you hit the limits of the cooler.


----------



## pharcycle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> Here is the unmodified reference EVGA SC 780Ti BIOS v 80.80.34.00.80, as per what came with the card I bought a few days ago:
> 
> GTX780Ti-EVGA-SC-80.80.34.00.80.zip 135k .zip file


Thanks, will see how my temps are with this although being on water that's not really my limiting factor I'm hoping though there are other improvements that may let me eek a little more out them without having to volt mod it.


----------



## MonarchX

Does anyone know if EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC ACX has VRM temp sensors? I know now to go over 80C with Skyn3t BIOS for GPU temp, but what about VRM temp? Some say there are no VRM sensors on GTX 780 Ti cards, but others say that EVGA SC edition does have them. Does anyone know for sure? Is there a good way to cool them down without water-cooling? Could you attach heatsinks to them?

What is the power phase for these cards? Some say they use power phase and VRMs better than the reference cards. Is that true?


----------



## Errorist66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Does anyone know if EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC ACX has VRM temp sensors? I know now to go over 80C with Skyn3t BIOS for GPU temp, but what about VRM temp? Some say there are no VRM sensors on GTX 780 Ti cards, but others say that EVGA SC edition does have them. Does anyone know for sure? Is there a good way to cool them down without water-cooling? Could you attach heatsinks to them?
> 
> What is the power phase for these cards? Some say they use power phase and VRMs better than the reference cards. Is that true?


EVGA GTX 780 TI Classified, Hydro or K|ngP|n only for VRM temps.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Does anyone know if EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC ACX has VRM temp sensors? I know now to go over 80C with Skyn3t BIOS for GPU temp, but what about VRM temp? Some say there are no VRM sensors on GTX 780 Ti cards, but others say that EVGA SC edition does have them. Does anyone know for sure? Is there a good way to cool them down without water-cooling? Could you attach heatsinks to them?
> 
> What is the power phase for these cards? Some say they use power phase and VRMs better than the reference cards. Is that true?


I have the SC ACX and it doesn't have VRM Temp sensors. These cards are reference design with ACX cooler slapped on them, there is nothing special about them other than the factory overclock and the cooler, even the chips are not cherry picked like the Classy or KINGPIN, you either end up lucky with a golden card or a dud card.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Errorist66*
> 
> EVGA GTX 780 TI Classified, Hydro or K|ngP|n only for VRM temps.


Hydro is a reference card that EVGA put the swiftech made block onto, it doesn't have VRM temp sensors, only the Classy and KPE!!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Does anyone know if EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC ACX has VRM temp sensors? I know now to go over 80C with Skyn3t BIOS for GPU temp, but what about VRM temp? Some say there are no VRM sensors on GTX 780 Ti cards, but others say that EVGA SC edition does have them. Does anyone know for sure? Is there a good way to cool them down without water-cooling? Could you attach heatsinks to them?
> 
> What is the power phase for these cards? Some say they use power phase and VRMs better than the reference cards. Is that true?


Only custom cards with the ASP1212 or the CHL8318 have VRM temperature sensors!
All reference cars have 6+2 power phases with NCP4206, custom cards have 8+2 with NCP4208;
DCUII(ASP 1212), Lightnings, HOF, FTW and Classifieds/KPE have over 10 power phases with CHL8318! All better than the reference 6+2 or even some 8+2 non-reference!
Go water...









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## joeybuddy96

I have an EVGA non-Kingpin 780 Ti Classy. I don't see it listed in the OP. I have an Extreme6+ board with a Kaveri 7850. Which BIOS am I supposed to use, the one for the Kingpin, or is there one I can use with the Classified Ti non-Kingpin?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeybuddy96*
> 
> I have an EVGA non-Kingpin 780 Ti Classy. I don't see it listed in the OP. I have an Extreme6+ board with a Kaveri 7850. Which BIOS am I supposed to use, the one for the Kingpin, or is there one I can use with the Classified Ti non-Kingpin?


Go look here for the bios: http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Only custom cards with the ASP1212 or the CHL8318 have VRM temperature sensors!
> All reference cars have 6+2 power phases with NCP4206, custom cards have 8+2 with NCP4208;
> DCUII(ASP 1212), Lightnings, HOF, FTW and Classifieds/KPE have over 10 power phases with CHL8318! All better than the reference 6+2 or even some 8+2 non-reference!
> Go water...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


That sucks. I went with EVGA because I thought they were making SC cards that overclocked better than others. Now it appears that even ASUS cards are better, but with ASUS you are not likely to get a replacement if you burn it - they got crap customer support. Still, I see plenty of folks getting 1250+Mhz with EVGA SC ACX. So even FTW edition is better than SC? Damn...

How would going WC help with power phase?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> That sucks. I went with EVGA because I thought they were making SC cards that overclocked better than others. Now it appears that even ASUS cards are better, but with ASUS you are not likely to get a replacement if you burn it - they got crap customer support. Still, I see plenty of folks getting 1250+Mhz with EVGA SC ACX. So even FTW edition is better than SC? Damn...
> 
> How would going WC help with power phase?


WC won't help with the number of phases obviously, but, with the GK110 chips, keeping them cold really helps with the OC capabilities of the cards and their longevity, regardless of the maker of the card, and really helps with stability also.


----------



## Errorist66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Hydro is a reference card that EVGA put the swiftech made block onto, it doesn't have VRM temp sensors, only the Classy and KPE!!


it is a classified according to the spec. Dual 8pin power connector and about 2cm higher than e reference pcb. But idk about temp sensor or not.


----------



## MonarchX

Yeah. Using Skyn3t BIOS with air-cooled cards is not worth it IMO. You can limit your GPU temp, but not VRM. Anything above 265W TDP is overkill for these cards UNLESS you get them under water (full block). At 300-350W TDP, if you don't kill them today, you will kill them tomorrow or a month from now even with ACX. Its not really the BIOS at fault, but the way these cards are made - fragile.

What I don't understand is why extra wattage is needed to sustain Boost clocks when Boost is disabled. If my card can do 1250Mhz at 265W and 1.175v, then why can't such OC be sustained indefinitely at the same exact voltage and wattage when Boost is disabled???

Are there any cooling options for SC ACX cards VRMs??? No way I will ever set anything higher than 275W with ACX cooler. It would kill my card just like FurMark, but not as quickly, over months it would for sure UNLESS there is a way to further cool VRMs.

Unless someone wants to offer me a free custom WC system, I can't get one any time soon. Howcome there nobody out there knows whether running 345W, 1,21v, and have Boost disabled is dangerous with ACX??? Its like nobody even flashed to Skyn3t BIOS or all who have had WC. There is just NO data on how dangerous it is for air cooling solutions and how hot VRMs get with it.


----------



## cadaveca

Aircooled cards typically have VRM @ +10c over GPU temp, as reported by NZXT in the instructions for the AIO brackets they make. NZXT says to expect another +10c using the bracket.

So a stock card with 80c GPU has 90c VRM. But the AIO card with 55c temps have 75c VRM, which is why they have not included any heatsinks to attach to VRM parts.

At least, that's what I am led to believe.


----------



## Jimhans1

Most folks who are looking to do a heavy OC are also looking to heavily cool the cards, and air DOESN'T do that. My personal thoughts on an OC are, if using air, use stock bios and make settings as needed to keep the card alive. If using water, flash a custom bios, or use the stock bios, and use the headroom in temp to kick up the clocks, or keep at factory clocks with über low temps. Remember, 1250mhz is still an almost *50%* overclock from the reference stock speeds!!!


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Most folks who are looking to do a heavy OC are also looking to heavily cool the cards, and air DOESN'T do that. My personal thoughts on an OC are, if using air, use stock bios and make settings as needed to keep the card alive. If using water, flash a custom bios, or use the stock bios, and use the headroom in temp to kick up the clocks, or keep at factory clocks with über low temps. Remember, 1250mhz is still an almost *50%* overclock from the reference stock speeds!!!


You know, NVidia's site says that water is required to unlock the max potential of these cards, anyway. It's not in an obvious spot...it's in the GPU BOOST 2.0 page, written at the bottom of the page, but it's there. If NVidia says it, there's no reason to even bother OC on air, IMHO.


----------



## Errorist66

Anyone with a full water block on a classy type 780 TI that could report on VRM temps in relation to the GPU temp? Is the full WC block managing to keep the VRM in line with the GPU? I have 2 XSPC full block on my GTX 780 TI but still flying blind re VRM.

@MonarchX
When I took out the ACX cooler to put the Water block, there was a large metal plate between the PCB and the cooler. thermal pads where covering the VRM, linking them to the metal. This would connect he VRM to the ACX cooler.


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Most folks who are looking to do a heavy OC are also looking to heavily cool the cards, and air DOESN'T do that. My personal thoughts on an OC are, if using air, use stock bios and make settings as needed to keep the card alive. If using water, flash a custom bios, or use the stock bios, and use the headroom in temp to kick up the clocks, or keep at factory clocks with über low temps. Remember, 1250mhz is still an almost *50%* overclock from the reference stock speeds!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You know, NVidia's site says that water is required to unlock the max potential of these cards, anyway. It's not in an obvious spot...it's in the GPU BOOST 2.0 page, written at the bottom of the page, but it's there. If NVidia says it, there's no reason to even bother OC on air, IMHO.
Click to expand...

Are you really saying not to OC unless you have it on water? Definitely not the case. You won't compete with watercoloring but you can crush stock clocked cards on air.

And I have to disagree with the stock bios if on air comment. I could only get to 1150-1175 on stock bios. Up to 1275-1290 on skynet.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> Are you really saying not to OC unless you have it on water? Definitely not the case. You won't compete with *watercoloring* but you can crush stock clocked cards on air.
> 
> And I have to disagree with the stock bios if on air comment. I could only get to 1150-1175 on stock bios. Up to 1275-1290 on skynet.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


And that's why I started the statement that it was my thoughts/OPINION. YMMV

And, you can still OC with the stock bios, your just more limited in its abilities, and less likely to fry the card because it was just on air, and not being cooled better.

Edit: LOL @watercoloring.


----------



## joeybuddy96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Go look here for the bios: http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club


There's five different BIOSes listed on the OP of that page. Also, every one of the dl's on that page are for the non-GTX version of the 780 Ti, which is a different piece of hardware from the GTX 780 Ti Classified. I have the latter of the two cards.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club
Even if I'm wrong about GTX vs non-GTX (maybe I'm thinking Ti vs non-Ti), I'd still like to know which BIOS of the five I should use.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Errorist66*
> 
> Anyone with a full water block on a classy type 780 TI that could report on VRM temps in relation to the GPU temp? Is the full WC block managing to keep the VRM in line with the GPU? I have 2 XSPC full block on my GTX 780 TI but still flying blind re VRM.


No way to confirm this is what you'd see but on mine the VRMs are ~5 degrees warmer than the GPU. The warmest I gotten my GPU core was 49 degrees when I did 1400MHz @ 1.4v + 416 PWM Freq.


----------



## M5ilencer

Can anyone here share their "Unigine Heaven Benchmark 4.0" results in the following criteria-
Ultra Extreme 1920x1080 and only with the 337.50 Beta Driver

Your GPU Default Clock speed must be between 940-980Mhz with stock 7000GHz memory. I will give Rep!


----------



## Errorist66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> No way to confirm this is what you'd see but on mine the VRMs are ~5 degrees warmer than the GPU. The warmest I gotten my GPU core was 49 degrees when I did 1400MHz @ 1.4v + 416 PWM Freq.


Thanks, I just wanted some idea of around where they should/could be. Still way below the 100 degree max. So only the CPU and 1 GPU an that RX360? You have the EK clock vs XSPC but shouldn't be way off.


----------



## derfer

I pointed a 92mm fan on the backside of the vrms which dropped their temps 15c. I was going to mount a 1U server cooler over them with high end pads but that was turning into a lot of $$$. So I just got a nice san ace pwm fan for $10 and put those rubber sound absorbing mounts on it to lift it off the card a bit. Works pretty well.

It does kinda feel like these cards are meant to only be overclocked under water and with an unlocked bios. My reference card at just +39 already reaches the stock power throttle limits. I can go higher than that fine but the higher you go the more aggressively it steps down. Which reminds me I really don't like the voltage step down it uses, going from 1175 to 1137 but only dropping the core clock one or two notches. Seems like a good way to pull the floor out from under an overclock. Would make more sense to drop clocks and voltage in equal stepping.

I can get pretty far on just 1175 now that I modded the bios but I want to go higher, jumping through a lot of hoops to make sure the vrms are cool when I mount my H90 to it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninja85*
> 
> damn, wrong button XD pressed the helpful button for reply^^
> 
> dont worry bout loudness when using the Noiseblocker eloops(s) b12-3 - i love it cz the airflow sounds very soft even under 100% rpm
> another beast fan is the Akasa Viper R - 188 m³/H - like 130cfm..donno exactly , but it has such a high airflow that u could run it at half the max.rpm(800-1000) and despite that it has the same airflow as any fan at 100%rpm


The vipers are really good. Can run about 300rpm slower than your standard 7 blade fan and push the same or more air. Wish there were more color options. Can run them behind the rads though. Related note they have good customer support.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Errorist66*
> 
> Thanks, I just wanted some idea of around where they should/could be. Still way below the 100 degree max. So only the CPU and 1 GPU an that RX360? You have the EK clock vs XSPC but shouldn't be way off.


Just the CPU and GPU, yeah. TDP @ 100% = 600W. Hope this helps.



Spoiler: This is what I see for reference



Idle:


Render-running (~200W TDP):


3DMark Firestrike Extreme running at gaming clocks 1320 / 7500 @ 1.25v and 312 PWM (~400W TDP). The VRM temps showed 144 degrees which was obviously wrong so I found the warmest spot.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> That sucks. I went with EVGA because I thought they were making SC cards that overclocked better than others. Now it appears that even ASUS cards are better, but with ASUS you are not likely to get a replacement if you burn it - they got crap customer support. Still, I see plenty of folks getting 1250+Mhz with EVGA SC ACX. So even FTW edition is better than SC? Damn...


It really comes down to reference vs. "improved" design. Standard and SC cards only differ in the BIOS they ship with. ACX cards only differ further in the HSF they ship with. Only non-reference cards come with improvements like slightly more overspecified VRMs and extra temperature sensors.


----------



## johnnyw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninja85*
> 
> its the arctic fan - replace it with a better one - thats it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i would recommend at least 120-130m³/h or ~85cfm ....with max 1300rpm..


I think ill need to skip that AC hybrid model for now. Price just got up overnight to 772€ which is just too much, could almost get 780 SLI at that price. Afterall its reference model underneath that cooler & overcloking ability likely isnt much if any better than other reference based cards. Sure it has high stock boost,. but most ref cards hit that same boost without any problems with manual oc. Inno3d only bins chips for their DHS models, so its not worth the risk buying so expensive card when gpu in it could be average or even total dud.

So options im deciding now will likely be MSI gaming, inno3d herculez X3 ultra or EVGA SC ACX

After some research from yesterday these cards also has refenrece pcb so dunno really which to get, MSI is cheapest so maybe that is the way to go?

Which 780ti models actually are having non ref pcb:s ? I know Classified obviously has, but availibility here is pretty much non existent so its not really option. Asus DCII seems to be poor overclocker and run hot, same for gigabyte windforce ghz model.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Anything above 265W TDP is overkill for these cards UNLESS you get them under water (full block).


The reference cooler can handle 300W at 4200rpm and 350W at 5200rpm at 95C. But 95C is arguably a little too hot for 24/7 operation if you don't do something about cooling the VRMs and the pair of smaller inductors at the front.

Unfortunately, I haven't seen any 780Ti BIOSes that allow the fan to be turned up to 5200rpm.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> What I don't understand is why extra wattage is needed to sustain Boost clocks when Boost is disabled. If my card can do 1250Mhz at 265W and 1.175v, then why can't such OC be sustained indefinitely at the same exact voltage and wattage when Boost is disabled???


Because load varies. A process that only uses 2000 cores will produce less heat and thus allow higher clock boost within the power envelope than a similar process that uses all 2880 cores. In the context of rendering in a game, scenes and scenery vary all the time, which causes the load to vary. You might get to 1250MHz on a light load but only 1050MHz on a heavy load within the same power envelope.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeybuddy96*
> 
> There's five different BIOSes listed on the OP of that page. Also, every one of the dl's on that page are for the non-GTX version of the 780 Ti, which is a different piece of hardware from the GTX 780 Ti Classified. I have the latter of the two cards.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club
> Even if I'm wrong about GTX vs non-GTX (maybe I'm thinking Ti vs non-Ti), I'd still like to know which BIOS of the five I should use.


There's only 4 BIOS'es for the 780Ti, that other download is the Classified Controller that's meant to be used when overclocking the classified series cards. Of the 4, the Skyn3t Rev.2 is the most recent that has been posted. As to which one you should use, if you go through the classy owners thread a bit, you will see most folks using either the REV.2 bios or the XTi bios, there is no exact answer as cards will react to the different BIOS'es differently, so whereas the REV.2 might work better for one person and how they overclock, the XTi might do better for others.

And ALL 780Ti's ARE GTX780Ti's, so a lot of folks just refer to them as 780Ti or just Ti's. GTX is a branding as used by nVidia.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Errorist66*
> 
> it is a classified according to the spec. Dual 8pin power connector and about 2cm higher than e reference pcb. But idk about temp sensor or not.


Its a classified, so, it has VRM temperature sensors, being Hydro only means it comes with a EVGA Waterblock!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Yeah. Using Skyn3t BIOS with air-cooled cards is not worth it IMO. You can limit your GPU temp, but not VRM. Anything above 265W TDP is overkill for these cards UNLESS you get them under water (full block). At 300-350W TDP, if you don't kill them today, you will kill them tomorrow or a month from now even with ACX. Its not really the BIOS at fault, but the way these cards are made - fragile.
> What I don't understand is why extra wattage is needed to sustain Boost clocks when Boost is disabled. If my card can do 1250Mhz at 265W and 1.175v, then why can't such OC be sustained indefinitely at the same exact voltage and wattage when Boost is disabled???
> Are there any cooling options for SC ACX cards VRMs??? No way I will ever set anything higher than 275W with ACX cooler. It would kill my card just like FurMark, but not as quickly, over months it would for sure UNLESS there is a way to further cool VRMs.
> Unless someone wants to offer me a free custom WC system, I can't get one any time soon. Howcome there nobody out there knows whether running 345W, 1,21v, and have Boost disabled is dangerous with ACX??? Its like nobody even flashed to Skyn3t BIOS or all who have had WC. There is just NO data on how dangerous it is for air cooling solutions and how hot VRMs get with it.


Your card's problem was *hardware failure*! Don't you think there were more cards fried just like yours around here if it was a VRM's heatup with furmark with our bios onboard?








Over 90% of all the users here use our bios, and a good chunk use furmark or other derivative of it and also OC their cards with 1,212V!
ACX cooler is capable of over 400W heat dissipation and the VRM's are cooled with a plate connecting the VRM's to the heatsink that in turn is cooled by the fans!
780Ti has a very weak power section (not talking about Classifieds or other custom cards with beefed up VRM's) and im not the only one to say it, TIN, the most famous EVGA engineer already stated it before!
Warranties exist because of cases like yours, if breaks with in the grace period, you have the right to a replacement!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> Aircooled cards typically have VRM @ +10c over GPU temp, as reported by NZXT in the instructions for the AIO brackets they make. NZXT says to expect another +10c using the bracket.
> So a stock card with 80c GPU has 90c VRM. But the AIO card with 55c temps have 75c VRM, which is why they have not included any heatsinks to attach to VRM parts.
> At least, that's what I am led to believe.


By average its +30C, VRM's have distinct temperature limits within its components (mosfets, capacitors, inductors, and voltage regulator [not counting diodes







]) while the inductors (current) have the lowest temps along with the capacitors (voltage), the mosfets are by far the HOTTER VRM components can go all the way to 125C!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeybuddy96*
> 
> There's five different BIOSes listed on the OP of that page. Also, every one of the dl's on that page are for the non-GTX version of the 780 Ti, which is a different piece of hardware from the GTX 780 Ti Classified. I have the latter of the two cards.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club
> Even if I'm wrong about GTX vs non-GTX (maybe I'm thinking Ti vs non-Ti), I'd still like to know which BIOS of the five I should use.


There is no non-GTX card! You have GTX 780 and GTX 780Ti, the Classifieds are GTX 780 and 780Ti too!
Classifieds are custom cards with different PCB than the reference cards!
Like Jim says in the post above, use the REV2 because its based on the evga official fix bios rev!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> No way to confirm this is what you'd see but on mine the VRMs are ~5 degrees warmer than the GPU. The warmest I gotten my GPU core was 49 degrees when I did 1400MHz @ 1.4v + 416 PWM Freq.


Classifieds VRM's are WAAAY different than the reference cards, night and day different...









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## jmaloo82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> There's only 4 BIOS'es for the 780Ti, that other download is the Classified Controller that's meant to be used when overclocking the classified series cards. Of the 4, the Skyn3t Rev.2 is the most recent that has been posted.


Are these four Skyn3t BIOS'es all compatible with UEFI GOP? Anyone having any trouble booting your motherboard w/ "ultra fast boot" enabled and CSM disiabled?


----------



## derfer

Has anyone ever found a reliable number for the PCB bleed through temp of the vrms? I've been going with adding about 15c when I measure with an IR gun.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Yesterday I was watching youtube and suddenly got a freeze and driver crash, I ignored it, and today it randomly happened while I was browsing. I don't play much games these days but played a bit of Witcher 2 and the card didn't crash. And during my normal gaming I always leave the card at stock as its plenty fast for me already . I am running the stock card bios too. I tried drivers 337.61 and 337.50 and both show same problem, and this issue never happened before other than those two times, so I don't think it is the drivers because I have 337.50 since release and it never gave me issues. Is this a bad sign of the card dying ?

Edit : also happened now while I am writing this message, also I recently switched from MSI AB to EVGA PX so this could be it, will try to go back to AB and will delete all PX files and see if this resolves.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Yesterday I was watching youtube and suddenly got a freeze and driver crash, I ignored it, and today it randomly happened while I was browsing. I don't play much games these days but played a bit of Witcher 2 and the card didn't crash. And during my normal gaming I always leave the card at stock as its plenty fast for me already . I am running the stock card bios too. I tried drivers 337.61 and 337.50 and both show same problem, and this issue never happened before other than those two times, so I don't think it is the drivers because I have 337.50 since release and it never gave me issues. Is this a bad sign of the card dying ?
> 
> Edit : also happened now while I am writing this message, also I recently switched from MSI AB to EVGA PX so this could be it, will try to go back to AB and will delete all PX files and see if this resolves.


Is your card under warranty and made by a manufacturers that honours it (i.e. not Asus)? If so, this might be a good time to 0-out all your OC settings, check that the temperatures are reasonable under load and the fan is working correctly. If that all checks out, crank the fan up to 100% manually and do some stability testing with OCCT using various shader complexities. If that shows up errors, RMA the card. If it doesn't show up any errors and the temperatures remain reasonable (i.e. under 85C), you might want to look at doing further stability testing using CudaMiner. If the card is failing those two programs should show errors within a couple of minutes, usually seconds.

It could also be the rest of your system having a problem, e.g. unstable CPU/memory overclock. Do you have ECC memory? Is your CPU overclocked? In situations like this it's a good idea to dial everything back down to defaults and re-test. Making sure everything is OCCT stable (CPU (small data set), RAM (large data set), GPU (different shader complexities)) is a good place to start.

A failing PSU can also manifest as a difficult to identify stability issue, and it is difficult to verify without checking all the output voltages with an oscilloscope under load.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> Is your card under warranty and made by a manufacturers that honours it (i.e. not Asus)? If so, this might be a good time to 0-out all your OC settings, check that the temperatures are reasonable under load and the fan is working correctly. If that all checks out, crank the fan up to 100% manually and do some stability testing with OCCT using various shader complexities. If that shows up errors, RMA the card. If it doesn't show up any errors and the temperatures remain reasonable (i.e. under 85C), you might want to look at doing further stability testing using CudaMiner. If the card is failing those two programs should show errors within a couple of minutes, usually seconds.
> 
> It could also be the rest of your system having a problem, e.g. unstable CPU/memory overclock. Do you have ECC memory? Is your CPU overclocked? In situations like this it's a good idea to dial everything back down to defaults and re-test. Making sure everything is OCCT stable (CPU (small data set), RAM (large data set), GPU (different shader complexities)) is a good place to start.
> 
> A failing PSU can also manifest as a difficult to identify stability issue, and it is difficult to verify without checking all the output voltages with an oscilloscope under load.


Thanks for the suggestions gordan +rep. Looks like the problem was caused by EVGA PX as I didn't install it correctly (Installed it while MSI AB was installed on same OS, I removed both and reinstalled MSI AB Beta 19 with its RivaTuner). for now the card appears to be stable on desktop. Will try your suggestions if it crashed again.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I guess I should have just said it's the updated BIOS 780Ti from galaxy to avoid confusion!


if you look at both the PCB's you can see there are differences there too. I'm surprised at how little light the interwebs can shed on this, can't find any articles on the v2 at all.


----------



## Hennessey

I shall join you soon


----------



## OCPG

Hey guys!

Looking for a quiet 780Ti for a mitx steambox.

I wanted the MSI Gaming due to supposed low noise, but see reports of trouble with ASRock Ultra Fast Boot (GOP). Maybe it was just a rare issue. I don't know...









What about EVGA? I'm left very confused after reading horror stories about ACX noise issues and coil whine. Sounds like their quality control sucks.

Asus, hell no.

Insight would be extremely helpful!


----------



## Hennessey

I did quite a bit of research on these as well.

Msi is having quality control issues as well

I went with the PNY superclocked version

I'll update and let you know how it is once I receive it


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> if you look at both the PCB's you can see there are differences there too. I'm surprised at how little light the interwebs can shed on this, can't find any articles on the v2 at all.


Yeah, it looks like the VRMs are different on the V2. I sent their tech support an email and asked if there was any difference between the reference and the V2 (aside from the VRMs and cooler), hopefully they shed some light on this!


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> Looking for a quiet 780Ti for a mitx steambox.
> 
> I wanted the MSI Gaming due to supposed low noise, but see reports of trouble with ASRock Ultra Fast Boot (GOP). Maybe it was just a rare issue. I don't know...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about EVGA? I'm left very confused after reading horror stories about ACX noise issues and coil whine. Sounds like their quality control sucks.
> 
> Asus, hell no.
> 
> Insight would be extremely helpful!


Lol, I've had 780Ti's from EVGA (a reference with the Titan style blower cooler, and a standard with ACX), Gigabyte OC, PNY/Gainward XLR8 enthusiast, Asus DCU II, and the MSI Gaming. EVERY SINGLE ONE had some nasty coil whine, even used 3 different highend PSUs and one corsair psu, didn't matter, coil whine was there. I've kept the EVGA reference card (actually bought 2 more for tri-sli), and sold or returned the rest. The reason I kept the one I did was that in less than 3 days, the coil whine went away on the reference unit (and the ACX unit, but it was $30 more than the ref card), after a week, the others were still whining like mad, with the MSI being the worst, just ahead of the asus DCU II. The gigabyte card wouldn't even run at the out of box settings, I had to down clock the core almost 100mhz for it to run BF4 stable.

As to the fan noise, the loudest unit was the reference card with the blower cooler, but in gaming versus benchmark runs (where I keep the fans at 100%) it wasn't really that bad. The ACX unit was the same sound to me as the DCU and the XLR8, and the msi slightly edging them out possibly, but to the ear, the ACX was the most pleasant honestly. I did hear a slight rattle on the ACX unit and DCU, but once I actually tightened the coolers screws on the back of the cards, that went away. As to quality out of the box, I'm gonna stay with EVGA, they will honor a warranty (yes asus, I'm referring to you), there is no issue with evga if you put a block in the card (yes MSI, gigabyte, PNY, and asus again, I'm talking to you) as long as you don't physically damage the card doing so obviously. And EVGA usually has a price that's either lower than or equal to the rest, WITH good customer support.

And since the cards have gotten water blocks (the other reason I went with the reference cards, GPU blocks are easy to find) the fans are basically a moot point for me.

Just my observations YMMV.


----------



## jmaloo82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hennessey*
> 
> I did quite a bit of research on these as well.
> 
> Msi is having quality control issues as well
> 
> I went with the PNY superclocked version
> 
> I'll update and let you know how it is once I receive it


What board are you running your PNY 780Ti in?


----------



## Hennessey

I went with a asus p8z77-v deluxe

I ended up changing a few months ago, im on a 1155 so finding a sabertooth was a bit of a challenge and most of them were overpriced

I'll let you know how it goes, im on a 660 ti at the moment, so it's about to be mountains better


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Lol, I've had 780Ti's from EVGA (a reference with the Titan style blower cooler, and a standard with ACX), Gigabyte OC, PNY/Gainward XLR8 enthusiast, Asus DCU II, and the MSI Gaming. EVERY SINGLE ONE had some nasty coil whine, even used 3 different highend PSUs and one corsair psu, didn't matter, coil whine was there. I've kept the EVGA reference card (actually bought 2 more for tri-sli), and sold or returned the rest. The reason I kept the one I did was that in less than 3 days, the coil whine went away on the reference unit (and the ACX unit, but it was $30 more than the ref card), after a week, the others were still whining like mad, with the MSI being the worst, just ahead of the asus DCU II. The gigabyte card wouldn't even run at the out of box settings, I had to down clock the core almost 100mhz for it to run BF4 stable.
> 
> As to the fan noise, the loudest unit was the reference card with the blower cooler, but in gaming versus benchmark runs (where I keep the fans at 100%) it wasn't really that bad. The ACX unit was the same sound to me as the DCU and the XLR8, and the msi slightly edging them out possibly, but to the ear, the ACX was the most pleasant honestly. I did hear a slight rattle on the ACX unit and DCU, but once I actually tightened the coolers screws on the back of the cards, that went away. As to quality out of the box, I'm gonna stay with EVGA, they will honor a warranty (yes asus, I'm referring to you), there is no issue with evga if you put a block in the card (yes MSI, gigabyte, PNY, and asus again, I'm talking to you) as long as you don't physically damage the card doing so obviously. And EVGA usually has a price that's either lower than or equal to the rest, WITH good customer support.
> 
> And since the cards have gotten water blocks (the other reason I went with the reference cards, GPU blocks are easy to find) the fans are basically a moot point for me.
> 
> Just my observations YMMV.


ou boy, wth is gigabyte doing in us? here in europe me and my friends have been using pleyades of gigabyte cards and never had any problems. are they like sending bad stock to us or what? this forum is the first time i am hearing about bad gigabyte cards









right now i have windforce 780oc, will go with blower evga 980ti SC sli in 2+ years


----------



## jmaloo82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hennessey*
> 
> I went with a asus p8z77-v deluxe
> 
> I ended up changing a few months ago, im on a 1155 so finding a sabertooth was a bit of a challenge and most of them were overpriced
> 
> I'll let you know how it goes, im on a 660 ti at the moment, so it's about to be mountains better


Does your P8Z77-V Deluxe have an ultra-fast boot option and CSM enable / disable option in the UEFI? If so, mind trying to boot w/ ultra-fast boot enabled and CSM disabled?

I want to see if all PNY GTX780 Tis have problems with ultra-fast boot.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> ou boy, wth is gigabyte doing in us? here in europe me and my friends have been using pleyades of gigabyte cards and never had any problems. are they like sending bad stock to us or what? this forum is the first time i am hearing about bad gigabyte cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right now i have windforce 780oc, will go with blower evga 980ti SC sli in 2+ years


All of the gigabyte issues have been with the 780Ti's, and most specifically the 780Ti GHZ edition, but there have been issues with the OC edition also, like the one I had.


----------



## boldenc

I have a weird issue with skyn3t ACX bios, after flashing, the VDDC is maxed to 1.000v at 3d load instead of 1.187v. what's wrong?


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> I have a weird issue with skyn3t ACX bios, after flashing, the VDDC is maxed to 1.000v at 3d load instead of 1.187v. what's wrong?


Nothing is wrong. 780 Ti's don't need 1187mV for only 1046 MHz, that unnecessarily will increase temps, noise and power consumption.
You can OC and overvolt it yourself with EVGA PrecisionX up to 1212mV.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Yeah, it looks like the VRMs are different on the V2. I sent their tech support an email and asked if there was any difference between the reference and the V2 (aside from the VRMs and cooler), hopefully they shed some light on this!


thanks, why didn't I do that when I emailed them about their non-existent backplates. Will be interesting what the reply will be, they were pretty quick to respond to my email.


----------



## KeepWalkinG

Something bad do you know for Palit Jetstream GTX 780 Ti?

This is unfortunately the only card that I can buy from my country for a very good price 600euro.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KeepWalkinG*
> 
> Something bad do you know for Palit Jetstream GTX 780 Ti?
> 
> This is unfortunately the only card that I can buy from my country for a very good price 600euro.


This card is generally reviewed positively .


----------



## boldenc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Nothing is wrong. 780 Ti's don't need 1187mV for only 1046 MHz, that unnecessarily will increase temps, noise and power consumption.
> You can OC and overvolt it yourself with EVGA PrecisionX up to 1212mV.


it doesn't go over 1.000v no matter what overclock I set, it will crash instantly.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> it doesn't go over 1.000v no matter what overclock I set, it will crash instantly.


You have to use K-boost in PX!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## GTX780TI2013

Hello,
I have referent GIGABYTE GTX780TI and my ASIC score is 77.9%.
I used Skynet reference bios and drivers 337.61
Whenever I overclock the card, I set up the voltage to 1.212V
Yesterday I tried to tweak the low voltages and the results is amazing:

Photo taken after two hours of play:


It is possible that the card runs at 1280 MHz core and 7800MHz mem of 1.125V ??......maybe GPU-Z indicate bad???
Anyone tried overclock with low voltages????


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You have to use K-boost in PX!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


I have a the galaxy 780 ti V2 reference SLI, could I use the HOF bios, or which BIOS would be best. Current Bios is 80.80.34.00.23 (P2083-0030).


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> I have a the galaxy 780 ti V2 reference SLI, could I use the HOF bios, or which BIOS would be best. Current Bios is 80.80.34.00.23 (P2083-0030).


No you cant use the HOF bios, your card is reference and the HOF is custom!








Send me your bios through PM, we are rebuilding the database with newer bios versions, it will take time but it has to be done!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No you cant use the HOF bios, your card is reference and the HOF is custom!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send me your bios through PM, we are rebuilding the database with newer bios versions, it will take time but it has to be done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No you cant use the HOF bios, your card is reference and the HOF is custom!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send me your bios through PM, we are rebuilding the database with newer bios versions, it will take time but it has to be done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


How do I send the rom?


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> How do I send the rom?


i think i worked it out..


----------



## Hennessey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmaloo82*
> 
> Does your P8Z77-V Deluxe have an ultra-fast boot option and CSM enable / disable option in the UEFI? If so, mind trying to boot w/ ultra-fast boot enabled and CSM disabled?
> 
> I want to see if all PNY GTX780 Tis have problems with ultra-fast boot.


I'm gonna pm you but yes it has both

I run the ultra fast boot currently


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> i think i worked it out..


Yes you did!


----------



## MonarchX

So lets assume VRM temps are 10C over GPU temps on average. What are safe VRM temps then? 95C for GPU is safe or so nVidia says, which makes what... 105C safe for VRMs??? Is there any data on how hot VRMs get at 350W on air?

I am becoming concerned about Newegg validating the RMA for my burned card. I looked at how VRM damage can be seen on some cards and wonder if Newegg will notice it on my SC card, but I assume they don't remove the ACX cooler to inspect the card thoroughly..? Has anyone had a similar experience - burning your card's GPU or VRMs and having Newegg replace it with 30 days of purchase?


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yes you did!


suhweet. Thanks again, look forward to the result, love the work you all put in.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Its a classified, so, it has VRM temperature sensors, being Hydro only means it comes with a EVGA Waterblock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your card's problem was *hardware failure*! Don't you think there were more cards fried just like yours around here if it was a VRM's heatup with furmark with our bios onboard?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over 90% of all the users here use our bios, and a good chunk use furmark or other derivative of it and also OC their cards with 1,212V!
> ACX cooler is capable of over 400W heat dissipation and the VRM's are cooled with a plate connecting the VRM's to the heatsink that in turn is cooled by the fans!
> 780Ti has a very weak power section (not talking about Classifieds or other custom cards with beefed up VRM's) and im not the only one to say it, TIN, the most famous EVGA engineer already stated it before!
> Warranties exist because of cases like yours, if breaks with in the grace period, you have the right to a replacement!


That also crossed my mind because the mere act of flashing that card with Skyn3t BIOS resulted in motherboard making a "Something is wrong with videocard" signal upon power up the PC (1 long beep, followed by 2 short beeps).

I guess you restated what was already said by others and something I also thought of - these cards have weak VRMs. There aren't any VRM safeguards, are there? For example, there are no VRM temp sensors, so the card wouldn't shut off or throttle if VRMs got too hot. Although Kingpin Edition is great, people with the original Classified edition report lower maximum OC than those with SC editions. Any idea why? Original Classified edition tends to get up to 1200Mhz with 1.21v unlocked, while SC ACX and even 100% reference cards get up to 1254Mhz with 1.175v and definitely reach higher values with 1.21v unlocked. This is why I went with SC edition... I know Classified editions are also made more for water cooling, but shouldn't they OC better than SC on average regardless of cooling anyway?


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Original Classified edition tends to get up to 1200Mhz with 1.21v unlocked, while SC ACX and even 100% reference cards get up to 1254Mhz with 1.175v and definitely reach higher values with 1.21v unlocked. This is why I went with SC edition... I know Classified editions are also made more for water cooling, but shouldn't they OC better than SC on average regardless of cooling anyway?


Classifieds generally are binned higher than the SC ACX, they also have better VRMs and have voltage control. 780 Ti SC ACX is a hit or miss when it comes to overclocking, just like my 780 Ti SC ACX, it is a horrible overclocker that can't even hit 1200 MHz 24/7 stable. 1187 MHz is my max 100% stable OC with or without Skyn3t BIOS. From what I've seen those who hit 24/7 1254 MHz+ stable are the minority even with voltage set to 1.21V.

As for VRM sensors this is what I hate about Nvidia reference designs. AMD reference cards tend to have VRM Temp sensors even the mid-range models, my 7950 WF3 is reference and it has VRM Temp sensors which is in no way a top-of-the-line product, while Nvidia even on their highest-end cards they still don't have it, it is a luxury for only non-reference cards which is shame.


----------



## Jimhans1

The only cards that are Binned by EVGA are the KPE, even the standard Classies are not binned, they are just attached to a non-reference board.


----------



## VSG

Nah, even regular classifieds are binned- just not to the extent of the KPEs.


----------



## Jimhans1

The evga rep here was the one who said otherwise, that's the only reason I mentioned it. He said if the standard classies had been binned, they would have still been even more expensive......


----------



## VSG

Who? Jacob? I am surprised since I remember he said on twitter otherwise. Gibbo from OcUK also said that the standard classified is binned such that only 1 in 20 make it to the classified boards while only 1-2 in a 100 make a KPE.


----------



## Jimhans1

Yeah, it was Jacob, but if they are saying otherwise at this point, then I stand corrected. At one point, Jacob was saying that the Classy was just done on a non-reference board, and that's where the extra cost came from, trying to recoup the cost of R&D of the pcb's


----------



## VSG

It kinda makes sense, especially knowing how well the 780 Ti overclocks. I am pretty sure most core will go 1400+ on the core watercooled if unlocked voltage is provided.


----------



## Celcius

Is it worth overclocking a 780 ti if you plan on keeping the stock bios? (I'm thinking about that 106% tdp limit kicking in...)

edit: nevermind... yes!


----------



## MonarchX

Hmm... I think that even reference GTX 780 Ti cards can do 1200Mhz easily, but something tells me that BIOS plays a big role. For example, the SC ACX BIOS in the OP didn't let me get past 1150Mhz, while the original stock BIOS my card came with easily let me get to 1300Mhz without 1.21v. Then I had that BIOS modded with 1.21v unlocked and it did just about the same, but it could keep the the OC stable without throttling due to disabled Boost.

Is there really nobody here who ever burned up their card within first 30 days and had NewEgg send a replacement after RMA processing? They look for physical damage and burned VRMs can very much leave some, but ACX covers the whole PCB, which means NewEgg could possibly see the damage only if they remove ACX. Do they usually remove it? I know EVGA is likely to remove it, but I am not sure if NewEgg is... They definitely do not approve motherboard replacements if motherboard pins were bent, broken, or in any way damaged. What if NewEgg has EVGA technicians on site, who would inspect the card for VRM damage? I am freaking out!

Saying that the damage was due to hardware failure doesn't make all that much sense because I think ANY of these cards would fail if you crank the TDP max to 600W, use K-Boost with forced 1.21v, and let temps go up to 95C @ 1300Mhz, while running a full-loading burn-in application like FurMark, using only ACX for cooling. No way any card would survive that...


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Hmm... I think that even reference GTX 780 Ti cards can do 1200Mhz easily, but something tells me that BIOS plays a big role. For example, the SC ACX BIOS in the OP didn't let me get past 1150Mhz, while the original stock BIOS my card came with easily let me get to 1300Mhz without 1.21v. Then I had that BIOS modded with 1.21v unlocked and it did just about the same, but it could keep the the OC stable without throttling due to disabled Boost.
> 
> Is there really nobody here who ever burned up their card within first 30 days and had NewEgg send a replacement after RMA processing? They look for physical damage and burned VRMs can very much leave some, but ACX covers the whole PCB, which means NewEgg could possibly see the damage only if they remove ACX. Do they usually remove it? I know EVGA is likely to remove it, but I am not sure if NewEgg is... They definitely do not approve motherboard replacements if motherboard pins were bent, broken, or in any way damaged. What if NewEgg has EVGA technicians on site, who would inspect the card for VRM damage? I am freaking out!
> 
> Saying that the damage was due to hardware failure doesn't make all that much sense because I think ANY of these cards would fail if you crank the TDP max to 600W, use K-Boost with forced 1.21v, and let temps go up to 95C @ 1300Mhz, while running a full-loading burn-in application like FurMark, using only ACX for cooling. No way any card would survive that...


No, newegg doesn't have an evga tech on site. If you tell them it just died, and want a replacement, they will replace it


----------



## Celcius

At the end of the day, I've settled on 1200mhz core, 7300mhz mem.
(reference vanilla evga gtx 780 ti, stock bios)
Tomorrow I'll continue playing BF4, but so far I've put it through OC Scanner, BF4, 3dmark 11, & heaven.


----------



## MonarchX

Give it a lil' FurMark lovin' on the Xtreme setting to be sure it ain't a doozy cuz ya nev kno when dey go shabop-shabadnepop on ya!


----------



## Jimhans1

Lol, ok.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> thanks, why didn't I do that when I emailed them about their non-existent backplates. Will be interesting what the reply will be, they were pretty quick to respond to my email.


I got a response from the Galaxy Tech Support team from the US and they're saying that nothing else is different on the V2 (versus the reference) except the cooler and VRMs


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Hmm... I think that even reference GTX 780 Ti cards can do 1200Mhz easily, but something tells me that BIOS plays a big role. For example, the SC ACX BIOS in the OP didn't let me get past 1150Mhz, while the original stock BIOS my card came with easily let me get to 1300Mhz without 1.21v. Then I had that BIOS modded with 1.21v unlocked and it did just about the same, but it could keep the the OC stable without throttling due to disabled Boost.
> 
> Is there really nobody here who ever burned up their card within first 30 days and had NewEgg send a replacement after RMA processing? They look for physical damage and burned VRMs can very much leave some, but ACX covers the whole PCB, which means NewEgg could possibly see the damage only if they remove ACX. Do they usually remove it? I know EVGA is likely to remove it, but I am not sure if NewEgg is... They definitely do not approve motherboard replacements if motherboard pins were bent, broken, or in any way damaged. What if NewEgg has EVGA technicians on site, who would inspect the card for VRM damage? I am freaking out!
> 
> Saying that the damage was due to hardware failure doesn't make all that much sense because I think ANY of these cards would fail if you crank the TDP max to 600W, use K-Boost with forced 1.21v, and let temps go up to 95C @ 1300Mhz, while running a full-loading burn-in application like FurMark, using only ACX for cooling. No way any card would survive that...


I'm not sure how common card failures are overall, but burning it out with the stock BIOS, although unusual, is not unheard of. But if you doctor the BIOS by making base=boost clocks and crank those up much above about 1060MHz or so, the probability rapidly increases toward certainty.

IMO you are concerned about the wrong thing. VRM failure happens. Unless the manufacturer specifically excludes this from being covered by the warranty, this shouldn't be a problem.

I'd be more concerned about warranty implications of running a nonstandard BIOS. Unless the EEPROM chip expired with the VRMs, this can be checked relatively easily.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> I'm not sure how common card failures are overall, but burning it out with the stock BIOS, although unusual, is not unheard of. But if you doctor the BIOS by making base=boost clocks and crank those up much above about 1060MHz or so, the probability rapidly increases toward certainty.
> 
> IMO you are concerned about the wrong thing. VRM failure happens. Unless the manufacturer specifically excludes this from being covered by the warranty, this shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> I'd be more concerned about warranty implications of running a nonstandard BIOS. Unless the EEPROM chip expired with the VRMs, *this can be checked relatively easily*.


Yes, it can, but not by newegg. If he was sending it to evga, it could be an issue. But newegg is just gonna replace the card.


----------



## gordan

Retailers usually send the cards back to manufacturers for warranty assessment before replacing them.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> Retailers usually send the cards back to manufacturers for warranty assessment before replacing them.


Not in my experience, and not in my store, I think being a retailer in the PC world, I have a little bit of insight into that. Aside from visible physical damage, most retailers just RMA it to the distributor it came from or the manufacturer, but that is done AFTER the product has been replaced to the consumer.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Not in my experience, and not in my store, I think being a retailer in the PC world, I have a little bit of insight into that. Aside from visible physical damage, most retailers just RMA it to the distributor it came from or the manufacturer, but that is done AFTER the product has been replaced to the consumer.


My experience as a customer differs substantially from what you are describing. Considering the ever shrinking margins in retail, it would surprise me if the trend wasn't increasingly toward optimising the warranty voidance rate.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> My experience as a customer differs substantially from what you are describing. Considering the ever shrinking margins in retail, it would surprise me if the trend wasn't increasingly toward optimising the warranty voidance rate.


I guess you should look at buying from different stores then.......

As a retailer and consumer (I personally buy stuff for my builds from PPCS, FCPU, and newegg at times, all depending on cost and whether I can get through distribution or not), I've had to RMA things to all three of those companies, and the process was just like I said in my previous post. One of the RMAs to newegg WAS a GPU (a GTX680 Classy), it worked for about a week, then I got a little over zealous with an OC and literally blew up the card, RMA was done through newegg, and the day they received my RMA card, they shipped out my replacement.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I got a response from the Galaxy Tech Support team from the US and they're saying that nothing else is different on the V2 (versus the reference) except the cooler and VRMs


ok. Thanks for contacting them. I love the cards though, I guess the differences mean nothing performance wise, I get similar OC's, , but it still is curious that they look different. I still think that the PCB has been "reorganized", but I will let it go. Have started Far Cry 3 again to see what the Ti's would do, and solid 70 fps everything maxed, and I have been playing all afternoon, happy camper. Haven't fired up Crysis 3 yet, but did Metro Last Light..geez, great cards.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

@mark_thaddeus
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> ok. Thanks for contacting them. I love the cards though, I guess the differences mean nothing performance wise


What'd I miss, I'm trying to catch up, is there a V2 of the Galaxy GTX780ti?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> @mark_thaddeus
> What'd I miss, I'm trying to catch up, is there a V2 of the Galaxy GTX780ti?


Nah, galaxy came up with a V2 for the reference 780 ti which is basically a change in the reference cooler and arrangement of the vrms.


----------



## chino1974

Guys what would you call a good 24/7 gaming overclock for a EVGA 780ti SC ? I've been able to get it pretty high without flashing the bios yet. But it ended up not being perfectly stable so I backed it back down alil. Temp wise this card is awesome. It has a EK acrylic/nickel full block and even with the overvoltage maxed out and kboost on clocked at about 1300 temps never went over the mid to high 30's. I would like to get as high of a stable overclock possible. Eventually I'm going to flash the bios but for now am playing with its stock bios running. Any help, info or tips will be greatly apreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Nah, galaxy came up with a V2 for the reference 780 ti which is basically a change in the reference cooler and arrangement of the vrms.


Thats the one with the black cooler, not the standard TI silver one right?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> Guys what would you call a good 24/7 gaming overclock for a EVGA 780ti SC ? I've been able to get it pretty high without flashing the bios yet. But it ended up not being perfectly stable so I backed it back down alil. Temp wise this card is awesome. It has a EK acrylic/nickel full block and even with the overvoltage maxed out and kboost on clocked at about 1300 temps never went over the mid to high 30's. I would like to get as high of a stable overclock possible. Eventually I'm going to flash the bios but for now am playing with its stock bios running. Any help, info or tips will be greatly apreciated. Thanks in advance.


1165/1850? Work your way up or down.

depends very much on the card. I can run three cards at 1200/1900 on water for 24/7


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Thats the one with the black cooler, not the standard TI silver one right?


yeah, I bought 2 of them, and created the questions here, and mark thaddeus helped out. Seems they are the same.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Nah, galaxy came up with a V2 for the reference 780 ti which is basically a change in the reference cooler and arrangement of the vrms.


yeah, now one has to ask..what are the differences in the coolers and the VRM's? I don't think much of any performance, but, the black coolers do not have illuminated GTX 780 ti's on the side, but the cooler is half an inch longer. I do love a mystery, even a cost savings one


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> yeah, now one has to ask..what are the differences in the coolers and the VRM's? I don't think much of any performance, but, the black coolers do not have illuminated GTX 780 ti's on the side, but the cooler is half an inch longer. I do love a mystery, even a cost savings one


Yeah he is a big help.
When I sent my HOF for RMA I was thinking of swapping it for that model so I could use it in the H440.
The black shroud looks different, but in a good way..


----------



## ReXtN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> para ed do team occamrazor...
> boas amigo então ja tenho a tal evga gtx 780 ti sc acx e precisava o teu favor de me modificas o bios....gostaria então que modificas as seguintes coisas .....
> -POWER TARGET se poderes mudar que vai de original 260W ate 330W que para me seria óptimo este valor, não precisa mais.
> -CLOCK E O BOOST podes deixar como esta não precisa modificar nada.
> -VOLTAGE se poderes só desbloquear o 1.21V mas a placa pode ficar com os parâmetros voltagens originais.
> junto estou a enviar o meu bios para poderes proceder a tal mudança.
> agradeço por tudo grande abraço do Dragan de Portugal e espero por te aqui em Lisboa um dia destes...
> esta aqui o bios
> 
> GK110.zip 134k .zip file


I don't mean to be rude, but can you please translate that to english?


----------



## cstkl1

@skyn3t@OccamRazor
Is that matrix the ln2 or the default bios??

Just got one just now.


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReXtN*
> 
> I don't mean to be rude, but can you please translate that to english?


i am sorry man i was wonted to ask Ed as he speak portugese language from occam razor to modify bios from my evga gtx 780 ti sc acx if you can help it will be great...
i just wont the- power target from original 260W to just 330W is enough for me
-clock is not necessary to modify just keep them original whit boost
-about voltage i just wont to unlock 1.21V but not to use all of time,i mean whit original voltage parameters nad when i want i will rise 1.21V in say precision x ....
that is all my friend if you can help me that will be great!!!
here is again my stock bios

GK110original.zip 134k .zip file


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> @skyn3t@OccamRazor
> Is that matrix the ln2 or the default bios??
> 
> Just got one just now.


Send me the bios it may be a new version.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> i am sorry man i was wonted to ask Ed as he speak portugese language from occam razor to modify bios from my evga gtx 780 ti sc acx if you can help it will be great...
> i just wont the- power target from original 260W to just 330W is enough for me
> -clock is not necessary to modify just keep them original whit boost
> -about voltage i just wont to unlock 1.21V but not to use all of time,i mean whit original voltage parameters nad when i want i will rise 1.21V in say precision x ....
> that is all my friend if you can help me that will be great!!!
> here is again my stock bios
> 
> GK110original.zip 134k .zip file


 skyn3t-Ti-vBios-EVGA-SC-ACX.zip 136k .zip file

This is the bios that you wanted from the op. All the extra clock is is boost disabled. It gives you the higher power target and the 1.21 volts. The 1100 clock is what your card does stock with boost on the sky bios just disables boost so you can control the oc and actually get what you set along with the increase power target. To sum it up this is the bios you were wanting.


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> skyn3t-Ti-vBios-EVGA-SC-ACX.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> This is the bios that you wanted from the op. All the extra clock is is boost disabled. It gives you the higher power target and the 1.21 volts. The 1100 clock is what your card does stock with boost on the sky bios just disables boost so you can control the oc and actually get what you set along with the increase power target. To sum it up this is the bios you were wanting.


yep i know about that bios but i wont to keep boost enabled and also original clocks parameters and i know to modify that in bios options....but this 300W to 600W is way too high in my opinion and from there i just wont the power target values from original 250W to max 350W and all of bios in the first page are the same values what for me is way too high....


----------



## gagac1971

also my card is doing 1160 mhz on stock bios and stock clocks in gaming.....is nice boost i think but when i start to overclock about 1210 mhz is reaching max power target....i just wont a little more power target just about 330W max....


----------



## Silent Scone

Doesn't matter if it's too high. The card won't utilise 600w ever. The voltage control isn't there on the Ti. Using Skyn3ts BIOS it's just simply a case of upping the power limit to 110-120% and that should give you enough to get those clocks stable.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> yep i know about that bios but i wont to keep boost enabled and also original clocks parameters and i know to modify that in bios options....but this 300W to 600W is way too high in my opinion and from there i just wont the power target values from original 250W to max 350W and all of bios in the first page are the same values what for me is way too high....


You control the wattage by the slider. The 600w would be slider at 200% not that you will see that used anyways with 1.21 volts. So you would move the slider to something around 125 % to have the wattage your looking for. As far as boost disabled or enabled may I ask why your are wanting boost enabled. All it does is automatically add 150 clock during load when boost is disabled you still idle at lower clocks and voltage but instead of it underload swinging between 900 to 1100 and causing fps drops and spikes you have a constant 1100 and stay a good avg with out big fps swings.

The most I saw at 1.3 volts on my modded ref was 140% power target and that was with 1400 core and 8050 mem.


----------



## Yungfu

Deleted


----------



## Mannimedia

Hello guys,

I was wondering if there's a work around to get three (3) 780 TIs and one (1) GTX 780s running in one system. I have the cards available already I just need help with the software aspect. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## VSG

They won't work in SLI, if that's what you meant. Best you can do is use the 780 as a dedicated PhysX card but I would say you are better off selling it.


----------



## gagac1971

i just got my evga gtx 780 ti sc acx and i played about 2 hours bf4 and i got 1230 mhz on stock voltage 1.1870v and i can say is not bed at all i can go higher but reaching max power target....


----------



## Mannimedia

I tried it without the SLI bridge and it only showed 2 780 TIs and one 780. I'm sure someone could make custom drivers for me. I'm willing to even pay for that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> They won't work in SLI, if that's what you meant. Best you can do is use the 780 as a dedicated PhysX card but I would say you are better off selling it.


----------



## VSG

What if you remove the 780 and just have the 2 780 Ti cards?


----------



## Mannimedia

LOL because I want to have 4 GPUs that are rendering, and if I was going to do that I might as well use just the 3 780 Tis.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> What if you remove the 780 and just have the 2 780 Ti cards?


----------



## VSG

I meant 3 780 Ti cards above but gotcha









Well good luck with the custom drivers!


----------



## Mannimedia

Do you know anyone that I could contact and contract for a project like that? Perhaps skyn3t?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I meant 3 780 Ti cards above but gotcha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well good luck with the custom drivers!


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mannimedia*
> 
> I tried it without the SLI bridge and it only showed 2 780 TIs and one 780. I'm sure someone could make custom drivers for me. I'm willing to even pay for that.


Like was said before you can either use the 780 as a dedicated physics card or sell betrer off selling. You could have a custom driver made but by the time they finish it it will be way out of date as nvidia releases so many drivers to fix issues or tweak. Even with a custom driver I doubt they would work because in sli it usually uses rhe card with lowest clock or vram etc that may be true with the less cuda cores. All in all it would be way more of a headace then its worth sell the card and keep the cash or throw some more cash with it and go 4 way sli


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> i just got my evga gtx 780 ti sc acx and i played about 2 hours bf4 and i got 1230 mhz on stock voltage 1.1870v and i can say is not bed at all i can go higher but reaching max power target....


Even with the bios that sky has made you will be able to hit that clock same way. Flash it try it and if you dont like it see if they can make you one and flash your stock one back. Promise you wont care about the boost you will prefer that boost clock disabled so you can set the clocks in precision x and know exactly what your getting instead of varying clocks under load.


----------



## Mannimedia

I know this is a stupid question, however I can't help but fuel my curiosity. What would happen if a flashed and replaced a GTX 780 bios with a bios for a GTX 780 Ti.


----------



## VSG

You would likely brick the 780.


----------



## Silent Scone

It would fail to post, and possibly cause irreversible damage due to the differences in power circuitry between the Ti and previous GK110 variants.


----------



## Yungfu

Good day...

I just bought a Palit 780ti Jetstream and been trying to overclock it. Seems like i hit a wall @ 1160 boosted even with 1.2v on the core. My temps never go above 78c. I also tried using skyn3ts bios and still am stuck with the same wall. I looked at my voltage through cpuz and this is what I saw:




was able to compare pics online and noticed other voltage readings were more solid. Is this normal? the rest of my specs are:

2600K @ 4600mhz
8gb kingston ram @1600
Silverstone strider gold 1000W
ASrock extreme4 gen 3
2 ssd samsung (non raid)

I was thinking could it be the psu? I experience random crashes when I raise the clocks, but Im stable at default. My crashes are the "nvidia drivers have recovered" type. I can be stable with Heaven 4.0 for 2 hours and crash BF4 just 2 mins in the game.

Thanks in advance


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mannimedia*
> 
> Do you know anyone that I could contact and contract for a project like that? Perhaps skyn3t?


Google for differentsli and/or hypersli. That may achieve what you want.

You could also try modifying the strap in the UEFI header to make the card show itself with the same device ID as 780Ti, which may be enough to convince the standard driver to let you SLI it with the others.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mannimedia*
> 
> I know this is a stupid question, however I can't help but fuel my curiosity. What would happen if a flashed and replaced a GTX 780 bios with a bios for a GTX 780 Ti.


Correct highly probable you brick the card and destroy it. The 780ti has a different voltage controller etc. So the same code does not work in controlling the ti like it did in the 780s. You would probably damage the hardware where even a flash back would not solve. This is ocn though and your welcome to try but I am sure someone has thought of the idea long ago and if it worked we would know. Only card I remember you could flash a different bios to was the 680 with a 770 bios to make it seem like a 770. They used the same hardware just faster clocks and mem.


----------



## gordan

680 won't look like a 770 in the device list just from a BIOS cross-flash. How the card appears is determined by the strap. But that, too is modifiable. For 680->770 you could just soft-strap it.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungfu*
> 
> Good day...
> 
> I just bought a Palit 780ti Jetstream and been trying to overclock it. Seems like i hit a wall @ 1160 boosted even with 1.2v on the core. My temps never go above 78c. I also tried using skyn3ts bios and still am stuck with the same wall. I looked at my voltage through cpuz and this is what I saw:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was able to compare pics online and noticed other voltage readings were more solid. Is this normal? the rest of my specs are:
> 
> 2600K @ 4600mhz
> 8gb kingston ram @1600
> Silverstone strider gold 1000W
> ASrock extreme4 gen 3
> 2 ssd samsung (non raid)
> 
> I was thinking could it be the psu? I experience random crashes when I raise the clocks, but Im stable at default. My crashes are the "nvidia drivers have recovered" type. I can be stable with Heaven 4.0 for 2 hours and crash BF4 just 2 mins in the game.
> 
> Thanks in advance


If it is 100% stable at default it just appears that you got a dud overclocker, I don't think it is the PSU, your PSU is more than enough. You just didn't win the sillicon lottery, sorry







. My 780 Ti SC ACX is not a good clocker either, and I get same max core OC on both the stock BIOS and Skyn3t. but skyn3t BIOS is older than my original BIOS so this could be the reason. Also when I used the modded BIOS I wasn't be able to OC the memory past 1825 MHz, while on stock it reached 1940 MHz stable.
Just be happy with what you got and 780 Ti is a beast even at stock clocks







.

GL.


----------



## cstkl1

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Notice something about matrix.

1,. IT DOES throttle in the ln2 bios eventhough the limit is higher. I suspect the 100% is 300watts
2. It cheats somehow to make it stable enough to run with that other voltages. I tested it over and over again. See that low spike 22 something fps. My titan blacks min fps are 3x. @ 1228mhz.

but they do look pretty. pictures do no justice on how awesome looking this cards are


----------



## Yungfu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> If it is 100% stable at default it just appears that you got a dud overclocker, I don't think it is the PSU, your PSU is more than enough. You just didn't win the sillicon lottery, sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My 780 Ti SC ACX is not a good clocker either, and I get same max core OC on both the stock BIOS and Skyn3t. but skyn3t BIOS is older than my original BIOS so this could be the reason. Also when I used the modded BIOS I wasn't be able to OC the memory past 1825 MHz, while on stock it reached 1940 MHz stable.
> Just be happy with what you got and 780 Ti is a beast even at stock clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> GL.


I guess I just wanted to hear those words from someone else, lol. Im ok with it, it saves me buying a new psu and its time to enjoy the card playing games and stop fretting how much I can squeeze out of it.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> 680 won't look like a 770 in the device list just from a BIOS cross-flash. How the card appears is determined by the strap. But that, too is modifiable. For 680->770 you could just soft-strap it.


You dont remember when the 770 came out they flashed the 770 bios to the card to mimic the 770.

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/Nvidia-GTX-680-GTX-770-BIOS-Flash-Hack,22561.html

if you google search flash 680 to 770 you will find people that did it.

I never said though device list I was just refering to gpuz.


----------



## Yungfu

Refering to my original post a page back, are the pics of my VDDC normal? I just wanted to know if it is coz its pretty erratic.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> You dont remember when the 770 came out they flashed the 770 bios to the card to mimic the 770.
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/Nvidia-GTX-680-GTX-770-BIOS-Flash-Hack,22561.html
> 
> if you google search flash 680 to 770 you will find people that did it.
> 
> I never said though device list I was just refering to gpuz.


And if you modify the device ID strap it will be indistinguishable from the 770.


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I guess you should look at buying from different stores then.......
> 
> As a retailer and consumer (I personally buy stuff for my builds from PPCS, FCPU, and newegg at times, all depending on cost and whether I can get through distribution or not), I've had to RMA things to all three of those companies, and the process was just like I said in my previous post. One of the RMAs to newegg WAS a GPU (a GTX680 Classy), it worked for about a week, then I got a little over zealous with an OC and literally blew up the card, RMA was done through newegg, and the day they received my RMA card, they shipped out my replacement.


What is PPCS? I assume that FCPU is frozencpu? I'm interested in checking them out for when I order my parts.


----------



## VSG

PPCS is Performance PCs, you are right about FCPU.


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Even with the bios that sky has made you will be able to hit that clock same way. Flash it try it and if you dont like it see if they can make you one and flash your stock one back. Promise you wont care about the boost you will prefer that boost clock disabled so you can set the clocks in precision x and know exactly what your getting instead of varying clocks under load.


hi doctakedooty i had evga gtx 780 classified and i myself alwredy moded my owh bios from skys bios and was been great bios....but classified was been such of monster whit huge power target vrms and so on...
but this card is also great but when i am looking at him card is so week and i know that have low vrms from there i will try to mod my own bios from skys bios target whit nvidia kepler tweaker of course and on the button line of the power table i will just change to values 250w which is original to say 330w....i am sure that bios will work great......but for me to sleep better whit that power target values....
man i am afraid to put that power target values from skys bios....i know that is just necessary to rise a little bit but me skys power target don't start from 250w ,starts from 300w....
don't get me wrong but if nobody knows how to put power target values from original 250 to say 350w i will mod myself....


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> hi doctakedooty i had evga gtx 780 classified and i myself alwredy moded my owh bios from skys bios and was been great bios....but classified was been such of monster whit huge power target vrms and so on...
> but this card is also great but when i am looking at him card is so week and i know that have low vrms from there i will try to mod my own bios from skys bios target whit nvidia kepler tweaker of course and on the button line of the power table i will just change to values 250w which is original to say 330w....i am sure that bios will work great......but for me to sleep better whit that power target values....
> man i am afraid to put that power target values from skys bios....i know that is just necessary to rise a little bit but me skys power target don't start from 250w ,starts from 300w....
> don't get me wrong but if nobody knows how to put power target values from original 250 to say 350w i will mod myself....


The card only uses what it needs if I set it to 600 w and it dont need 600w its only going to use the watts it needs for the power. The vrms wont never use 600w I maybe pulled 450w at 1.3 v on my reference cards and they are still alive and kicking. At 1.21 I would say your in the low 300w range max


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Yeah he is a big help.
> When I sent my HOF for RMA I was thinking of swapping it for that model so I could use it in the H440.
> The black shroud looks different, but in a good way..


yeah, and once I receive the backplates i ordered, which are also black, total stealth mode!


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> I'm not sure how common card failures are overall, but burning it out with the stock BIOS, although unusual, is not unheard of. But if you doctor the BIOS by making base=boost clocks and crank those up much above about 1060MHz or so, the probability rapidly increases toward certainty.
> 
> IMO you are concerned about the wrong thing. VRM failure happens. Unless the manufacturer specifically excludes this from being covered by the warranty, this shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> I'd be more concerned about warranty implications of running a nonstandard BIOS. Unless the EEPROM chip expired with the VRMs, this can be checked relatively easily.


Yeah - BIOS was not the stock one, I am not sure if having a modded EVGA BIOS would decrease chances of warranty denial any less than a modded or stock NON-EVGA BIOS. Modded is modded... But I would be more concerned about that if I was trying to get RMA replacement through EVGA itself, not NewEgg. NewEgg just sells stuff. They do look for physical damage. For example, having your motherboard sent in with bent pins would be denied because the damage can be seen. FurMark website has pictures of burnt VRMs! This is what I am concerned about along with the BIOS issue. ACX cooler does cover the whole card though. I think that unless they remove the HSF unit, its not likely they will find any damage. There wasn't any burning smell to the card either...

Now I have recommendations for Skyn3t BIOS:
1. Base = Boost is not necessary to keep Boost disabled AFAIK. I think that *Base clocks should be left at stock BIOS defaults.*
2. *BIOS CheckSum and BIOS ID Name/Title should stay exactly the same as in the original stock BIOS to maximize chances of manufacturer RMA replacement approval*. I know it is possible because Kepler Golden BIOS (KGB) could do it, while also making changes to clocks, voltages and etc. I am not talking about the name of the actual .ROM file, but the BIOS ID that is a part of the actual BIOS.

nVidia Inspector can be used to easily find out if the BIOS is stock or not. If CheckSum differs from the original one, nVidia Inspector will state "MODIFIED" for BIOS. That means that even modded BIOS preserve information about the original CheckSum. AFAIK, CheckSum is what determines whether nVidia Inspector sees the BIOS as "MODIFIED" or not. It should definitely be perserved and the name should also be the exact Stock one. I know that Skyn3t developers may feel its unfair to them for it was their hard modding work that created such a BIOS, but something like that can also be the cause for RMA replacement denial. *There should be either a choice to decide on which BIOS name you want to have or at least a method to change it on your own without changing the CheckSum or anything else...* Although they may feel its not fair towards the manufacturers, but sure as hell would make more people feel safer that if something goes wrong, then there is a higher chance the manufacturer would not consider that BIOS modded if BIOS CheckSum and BIOS ID are exactly as Stock. I think it would get Skyn3t BIOS even more populated and noticed.


----------



## MatsGlobetrotte

Hi,

I am seeing a lot of Bios upgrades here for overclocking but the clocks mentioned next to them seems to be lower than I can get just from the original setup

I am Running an ASUS GTX 780 Ti 3GB reference card which is watercooled EK style and get the GPU clock of 1132 (instead of 876) and boost to 1184 (peaking out at 1260 in GPUtweak.. am running Memory full time at 2025 MHz instead of the 1750 from stock. that i get with a temperature of around 40 degrees Celsius in the GPU.

So the question is.. what would the need to flash the GPU be?

I get a Unigine heaven 2.0 score of around 1800 with the setup.
ofcourse if there is more speed to be had without going on the border of breaking everything why not.

I am new to this site and owner club so forgive me if I ask a dumb question.

Regards,


----------



## luciddreamer124

Just got a great deal on an Evga 780ti superclocked with ACX cooler, very excited!

Just to clarify, the bios files on the OP are all for 780ti cards, even though a lot of them just say 780, right?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Just got a great deal on an Evga 780ti superclocked with ACX cooler, very excited!
> 
> Just to clarify, the bios files on the OP are all for 780ti cards, even though a lot of them just say 780, right?


Correct


----------



## TheGreyEdits

Hi guys I need some help. My Palit jet stream gtx 780ti was running a benchmark and I touched the back of the pcb and the card just switched off. I'm worried I might have fried it. I've tried flashing it but the only thing that comes up is a plx 8747h. When I plug in my second gtx 780ti i comes up in the bios and I can flash it. Any ideas?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Yeah - BIOS was not the stock one, I am not sure if having a modded EVGA BIOS would decrease chances of warranty denial any less than a modded or stock NON-EVGA BIOS. Modded is modded... But I would be more concerned about that if I was trying to get RMA replacement through EVGA itself, not NewEgg. NewEgg just sells stuff. They do look for physical damage. For example, having your motherboard sent in with bent pins would be denied because the damage can be seen. FurMark website has pictures of burnt VRMs! This is what I am concerned about along with the BIOS issue. ACX cooler does cover the whole card though. I think that unless they remove the HSF unit, its not likely they will find any damage. There wasn't any burning smell to the card either...
> 
> Now I have recommendations for Skyn3t BIOS:
> 1. Base = Boost is not necessary to keep Boost disabled AFAIK. I think that *Base clocks should be left at stock BIOS defaults.*
> 2. *BIOS CheckSum and BIOS ID Name/Title should stay exactly the same as in the original stock BIOS to maximize chances of manufacturer RMA replacement approval*. I know it is possible because Kepler Golden BIOS (KGB) could do it, while also making changes to clocks, voltages and etc. I am not talking about the name of the actual .ROM file, but the BIOS ID that is a part of the actual BIOS.
> 
> nVidia Inspector can be used to easily find out if the BIOS is stock or not. If CheckSum differs from the original one, nVidia Inspector will state "MODIFIED" for BIOS. That means that even modded BIOS preserve information about the original CheckSum. AFAIK, CheckSum is what determines whether nVidia Inspector sees the BIOS as "MODIFIED" or not. It should definitely be perserved and the name should also be the exact Stock one. I know that Skyn3t developers may feel its unfair to them for it was their hard modding work that created such a BIOS, but something like that can also be the cause for RMA replacement denial. *There should be either a choice to decide on which BIOS name you want to have or at least a method to change it on your own without changing the CheckSum or anything else...* Although they may feel its not fair towards the manufacturers, but sure as hell would make more people feel safer that if something goes wrong, then there is a higher chance the manufacturer would not consider that BIOS modded if BIOS CheckSum and BIOS ID are exactly as Stock. I think it would get Skyn3t BIOS even more populated and noticed.


Dont use modded bios if you are afraid of any consequences! There is no way to minimize it, modded is modded! Checksum will always be different!
The checksum algorithm will output a different value, even for small changes made to the input!
And base=boost or otherwise it will boost anyway! Taking skyn3t name out of the bios will never happen, not now, nor ever!
If you want a bios without any names or tags you then might consider do one yourself! Sorry but thats the way it is!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGreyEdits*
> 
> Hi guys I need some help. My Palit jet stream gtx 780ti was running a benchmark and I touched the back of the pcb and the card just switched off. I'm worried I might have fried it. I've tried flashing it but the only thing that comes up is a plx 8747h. When I plug in my second gtx 780ti i comes up in the bios and I can flash it. Any ideas?


Electrostatic discharge! When you plug in the second card, can you see the first besides the PLX chip?


----------



## dante`afk

Question:

can I expect a lower vcore requirement if the powerlimit would be higher?

for example, my 1200mhz ran with 1.174 game stable for 2 days. now it is not stable any longer and I had to go to 1.2v to have it game stable, the power limit is capped at 115%.

having said that, if I`d push the power limit higher, would the vcore requirement still stay the same or is there a chance that it will be less? my understanding of that is that with a higher power limit it would have a higher repository to get voltage from, right?


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Dont use modded bios if you are afraid of any consequences! There is no way to minimize it, modded is modded! Checksum will always be different!
> The checksum algorithm will output a different value, even for small changes made to the input!
> And base=boost or otherwise it will boost anyway! Taking skyn3t name out of the bios will never happen, not now, nor ever!
> If you want a bios without any names or tags you then might consider do one yourself! Sorry but thats the way it is!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


hi Ed here is dragan from Portugal,i already have evga gtx 780 ti sc acx....can you do me a favour to mod my bios but just power target values and just say original 250w to 340w?
here is the bios

GK110.zip 135k .zip file

why a little low power target?is enough for me and my overclock....
thanks


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> Question:
> 
> can I expect a lower vcore requirement if the powerlimit would be higher?
> 
> for example, my 1200mhz ran with 1.174 game stable for 2 days. now it is not stable any longer and I had to go to 1.2v to have it game stable, the power limit is capped at 115%.
> 
> having said that, if I`d push the power limit higher, would the vcore requirement still stay the same or is there a chance that it will be less? my understanding of that is that with a higher power limit it would have a higher repository to get voltage from, right?


Read my article on TDP:

_"The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB/PrecisionX gets its reading from the VRM´s!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TPD with my formula:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)"_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> hi Ed here is dragan from Portugal,i already have evga gtx 780 ti sc acx....can you do me a favour to mod my bios but just power target values and just say original 250w to 340w?
> here is the bios
> 
> GK110.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> why a little low power target?is enough for me and my overclock....
> thanks


Read the above about TDP

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## dante`afk

thanks for the thorough explanation.

though I still can`t figure it out would the vcore benefit from a higher powerlimit depot in my case above?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Dont use modded bios if you are afraid of any consequences! There is no way to minimize it, modded is modded! Checksum will always be different!
> The checksum algorithm will output a different value, even for small changes made to the input!
> And base=boost or otherwise it will boost anyway! Taking skyn3t name out of the bios will never happen, not now, nor ever!
> If you want a bios without any names or tags you then might consider do one yourself! Sorry but thats the way it is!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


whooo... take it out?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Yeah - BIOS was not the stock one, I am not sure if having a modded EVGA BIOS would decrease chances of warranty denial any less than a modded or stock NON-EVGA BIOS. Modded is modded... But I would be more concerned about that if I was trying to get RMA replacement through EVGA itself, not NewEgg. NewEgg just sells stuff. They do look for physical damage. For example, having your motherboard sent in with bent pins would be denied because the damage can be seen. FurMark website has pictures of burnt VRMs! This is what I am concerned about along with the BIOS issue. ACX cooler does cover the whole card though. I think that unless they remove the HSF unit, its not likely they will find any damage. There wasn't any burning smell to the card either...
> 
> Now I have recommendations for Skyn3t BIOS:
> 1. Base = Boost is not necessary to keep Boost disabled AFAIK. I think that *Base clocks should be left at stock BIOS defaults.*
> 2. *BIOS CheckSum and BIOS ID Name/Title should stay exactly the same as in the original stock BIOS to maximize chances of manufacturer RMA replacement approval*. I know it is possible because Kepler Golden BIOS (KGB) could do it, while also making changes to clocks, voltages and etc. I am not talking about the name of the actual .ROM file, but the BIOS ID that is a part of the actual BIOS.
> 
> nVidia Inspector can be used to easily find out if the BIOS is stock or not. If CheckSum differs from the original one, nVidia Inspector will state "MODIFIED" for BIOS. That means that even modded BIOS preserve information about the original CheckSum. AFAIK, CheckSum is what determines whether nVidia Inspector sees the BIOS as "MODIFIED" or not. It should definitely be perserved and the name should also be the exact Stock one. I know that Skyn3t developers may feel its unfair to them for it was their hard modding work that created such a BIOS, but something like that can also be the cause for RMA replacement denial. *There should be either a choice to decide on which BIOS name you want to have or at least a method to change it on your own without changing the CheckSum or anything else...* Although they may feel its not fair towards the manufacturers, but sure as hell would make more people feel safer that if something goes wrong, then there is a higher chance the manufacturer would not consider that BIOS modded if BIOS CheckSum and BIOS ID are exactly as Stock. I think it would get Skyn3t BIOS even more populated and noticed.


@MonarchX
yeah my neighbor has a KIA with Acura symbol in the front and back. it that what you wish?.









dead GPu will be always dead they not going to power power the gpu and check if the bios is modded or not. fault GPU like memory crap put while bench or gaming or even on startup you can always flash the GPU back to stock.

Many of you already said flashing bios can brick your GPU. these no such thing as a bricked GPU. You may mess thing up badly if you flash a wrong or a bad bios. we are on the post #10489 . I don't recall owner here says " I bricked my GPU with sky bios." things are the other way around. a lot of owners has tried to edit my bios and flashed it in they GPU and got things messed up. I know it cuz I had to fix it myself even with bios that was not mine. "no names" but they are reading it. so the true is , I have all the checksum and bios collection from the normal user to advanced user.

MonarchX you did spoke well above but what you wish not going to happen. with a bit of knowledge you may know file hexed or edited no matter the size of the bytes you change "The checksum" will change also.

Boost enable = not happen cuz it did happen before in my first revision and you know what happen the bios failed after the second revision cuz scores went up and owners was more happy with it. calculate core clock boost clock + GCO to know how much you need to add is a pain.

many like and many dislike. so 10 vs the world = not happen.

like my brother said in the post above. *Don't use modded bios if you are afraid of any consequences!* cuz it will performance much better than stock.







.

Almost anything the human been create under the right terms of the law works much better when you break it.


I'm not a law breaker and never will, we know it works much better.

PS: sent it from my broken GS3 that looks like a dry ground. can you read it?


----------



## MonarchX

Preserving BIOS CheckSum is 100% possible. If Kepler Golden BIOS (KGB) could do it for GTX 680 cards, there is no reason why it cannot be done using other BIOS modding tools. I don't know how exactly KGB does it, but I would guess it just adds/subtracts/changes enough bits here and there that results in an identical total CheckSum.

I am confused about the Base = Boost. It was stated that Base clocks, to which the card can throttle, should be safe and low enough to prevent the card from getting fried if it needs to cool down at lower clocks. Are you saying that setting Base to 900Mhz or any value BELOW Boost clock value would make it IMPOSSIBLE to disable Boost? Its quite concerning actually as running the card at Boost clocks at all times would definitely stress it and wear it out quicker. This issue can be somewhat alleviated by creating custom profiles with downclocked settings, but if there is a situation where such software is not active, then it could dangerous if the card starts getting hot and decides it needs to cool down at lower clocks, which wouldn't be available since Base would = Boost... Without such profiles, default Auto fan profile would kick in, but it is not nearly as aggressive as it should be with such a BIOS...

Skyn3t BIOS simply unlocks higher voltage and TDP. It doesn't force you to use it. You can calculate TDP and leave it at 265W. This is what I am going to do for my replacement:
1. Use Noctua NT-H1 instead of crappy EVGA thermal paste.
2. Place a 120mm side case fan to blow directly on the card (already done)
3. Flash to the custom-made Skyn3t BIOS, which I greatly appreciate, regardless of my suggestions that Skyn3t isn't supporting (hopefully not finding offensive...)
4. Set max temp to 80C, set max TDP to 300W and max voltage to 1.20v simply because I mostly want Boost disabled to maintain stable clocks, BUT I am not comfortable with 1.21v and 350W running on cards with weak VRMs! Higher TDP and voltage didn't actually help my OC in any way, but benchmark scores went up when OC was stabilized due to disabled Boost.

- Does having better power phase VRMs translate as having better VRMs in general? For example, EVGA SC ACX get reference power phase, while ASUS DirectCU2 cards have slightly stronger/higher/better power phase VRMs. Does that mean ASUS cards can handle higher TDP better than EVGA SC ACX cards can?
- Thus far there hasn't been a single recommendation for safe TDP value on air cooling. That means either nobody knows whether 350W is safe or nobody told me because nobody knows. I get the "If you're concerned for your card's safety - do not flash" part, but there's got to be a recommendation. For example, it does state somewhere that 1.21 is "safe enough" and that 80C should be the max temperature, but there is no word on maximum and "safe enough" TDP! If safe TDPs are really unknown, then shouldn't there be a specific disclaimer stating "Reference GTX 780 Ti cards have weak VRMs and it is unknown whether using TDP above 265W can damage VRMs or cause them to overheat on stock or ACX air cooling" ??? Please don't misinterpret my inquiry into this as an implication that Skyn3t BIOS is somehow responsible for hardware failure. I just don't want anyone else to accidentally fry their card or fry my next one because of unsafe TDP settings.

- What is likely to overload VRMs and damage them - high voltage or high TDP? Would 1.21v and 265W TDP be less dangerous than 1.175v and 350W TDP, assuming the same GPU temp limit of 80C? Which situation would heat up VRMs more?
- Has anyone used Noctua NT-H1 on SC ACX cards before? Did it provide any thermal improvement under heavy load?
- Would SVET tools be capable of creating custom modded BIOS like Sk3net BIOS?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> thanks for the thorough explanation.
> 
> though I still can`t figure it out would the vcore benefit from a higher powerlimit depot in my case above?


Well, the voltage is just is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work, Current is the flow of electric charge and wattage is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage! *V * I = W* ("I" is the variable for current, or amperage, in electronics and physics. It stands for "Impetus".)








When you set a higher power limit, you are allowing for more amperage to be drawn, but it doesnt mean ITS drawing that amperage as its just a upper limit you set with the slider!
It depends on the load the card has from the software its running! The more harsher it is the more power it draws, voltage only will allow more amperage to flow!
As i showed you in my previous post you can see what power your card is drawing with my formula, You only need to increase the limit if you see frame drops and stutter, meaning the limit is too low for the software you are running! Just up it a bit and you will be fine!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## gagac1971

Read my article on TDP:

"The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL

(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:

It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB/PrecisionX gets its reading from the VRM´s! wink.gif

Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER! thumb.gif

Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TPD with my formula:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= approximate power draw)"
hi again Ed like always whit Kepler tweaker i open your bios and flash my own whit yours values and like always impeccable.....
my question why did you put in the last lines in power table values def mw 100 % 3000000
max mw 200% 6000000 ?
from there can i mod my bios in the same way like yours but this values to put def mw 100% 250000
max mw 140% 350000 ?
thank you for your time


----------



## gagac1971

my question why did you put in the last lines in power table values def mw 100 % 3000000
max mw 200% 6000000 ?
from there can i mod my bios in the same way like yours but this values to put def mw 100% 250000
max mw 140% 350000 ?
thank you for your time


----------



## Celcius

Even though my card's been completely stable @ 1204/7300 during all the benches & games I've thrown at it over the past 3 days, I've decided to leave at stock for 24/7. It already handles everything with ease and I'd rather have the quietness than an extra 8-10 fps.


----------



## dante`afk

cheers again OccamRazor.

Will the card cook itself if I set the limit to max which is 200%? meaning would it be ok for 24/7?

while benching, the power consumption TDP % in gpuz shows 93% with PL 200% and 89% with PL 120%. what does that tell me?


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Read my article on TDP:
> 
> _"The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
> "TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL
> 
> 
> 
> (where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)
> 
> Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:
> 
> 
> 
> It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB/PrecisionX gets its reading from the VRM´s!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
> The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
> Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
> YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
> Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
> It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TPD with my formula:
> 
> aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)"_
> Read the above about TDP
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


my question why did you put in the last lines in power table values def mw 100 % 3000000
max mw 200% 6000000 ?
from there can i mod my bios in the same way like yours but this last two values to put def mw 100% 250000
max mw 140% 350000 ?
thank you for your time


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> cheers again OccamRazor.
> 
> Will the card cook itself if I set the limit to max which is 200%? meaning would it be ok for 24/7?
> 
> while benching, the power consumption TDP % in gpuz shows 93% with PL 200% and 89% with PL 120%. what does that tell me?


My card definitely got cooked when temp went to 95C and TDP went to 200%. Not sure if GPU or VRM died, but the card died for good within 6 seconds of FurMark. I would NOT recommend going past 300Q or 100% TDP on air!

To be honest, I think 300W is too much also, but again, *nobody has yet to provide a single recommendation on safe TDP/PL with air cooling* My guess is that because high TDP is dangerous. Think about it - Stock Boost can use 1.21v and its an allowed voltage, so Skyn3t does not go overboard by fully unlocking 1.21v as it is "safe enough". However, stock max TDP is 265W, but Skyn3t allows up to 600W! TDP W is the only variable that Skn3t BIOS unlocks to such a huge range. There are no recommendation from any of the Skyn3t developers or users aside from "Don't flash if you don't want to deal with consequences" which means that fried videocards are a possible consequence of using unreasonable Skyn3t BIOS settings. Again, no word on safe TDP...

My recommendation based on the fact that 265W is the maximum allowed in stock BIOS and the fact that VRMs are weak on these cards is 275W or 91-92% for air cooling. I know it is silly, but this is how I figured it out... 1.21v is ~3.5% higher than 1.175v, which is what stock BIOS uses @ 265W. If you apply the same to max 265W, then you get 275W. 300W is absolute max. Any higher and your card can burn up under a high load. Mine did and another user's card also burned up after a while. Sotck 265W is there for a REASON. Its what these cards are meant to use. 300W+ is for enthusiast with water cooling. I only wish Sk3net would specifically point out that TDP is HUGELY increased in their modded BIOS and its not safe for air cooling.

I wish I could learn how to make my own BIOS!


----------



## gd350turbo

Furmark is know to be a vga heater...

There is a lot of card that has been cooked by this program !

This is the responsabile, not the tdp of the bios !


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gd350turbo*
> 
> Furmark is know to be a _vga heater_...
> There is a lot of card that has been cooked by this program !
> 
> This is the responsabile, not the tdp of the bios !


While I agree with that completely, I cringe seeing the comment knowing the rant that will ensue from it.









Blah.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celcius*
> 
> Even though my card's been completely stable @ 1204/7300 during all the benches & games I've thrown at it over the past 3 days, I've decided to leave at stock for 24/7. It already handles everything with ease and I'd rather have the quietness than an extra 8-10 fps.


Couldn't agree more. I'm actually quite surprised at how many people strive for higher clocks for gaming. Although maybe that's as I am in Tri SLi! On water with the stock BIOS they all boost to 1124 (SC ref BIOS)

Performance on these cards is brilliant, I only ever increase clocks or when that isn't enough, flash, when running benchmarks.

If it's high 24/7 clocks you're after, I'd recommend the Classified/KPE. 1400/1900 should be reasonably practical on water


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Well, the voltage is just is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work, Current is the flow of electric charge and wattage is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage! *V * I = W* ("I" is the variable for current, or amperage, in electronics and physics. It stands for "Impetus".)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you set a higher power limit, you are allowing for more amperage to be drawn, but it doesnt mean ITS drawing that amperage as its just a upper limit you set with the slider!
> It depends on the load the card has from the software its running! The more harsher it is the more power it draws, voltage only will allow more amperage to flow!
> As i showed you in my previous post you can see what power your card is drawing with my formula, You only need to increase the limit if you see frame drops and stutter, meaning the limit is too low for the software you are running! Just up it a bit and you will be fine!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Great explanation









Just for reference the highest I've seen when using your BIOS @ 1.212v is 124% @ 1350


----------



## TheGreyEdits

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Electrostatic discharge! When you plug in the second card, can you see the first besides the PLX chip?


No


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> My card definitely got cooked when temp went to 95C and TDP went to 200%. Not sure if GPU or VRM died, but the card died for good within 6 seconds of FurMark. I would NOT recommend going past 300Q or 100% TDP on air!
> 
> To be honest, I think 300W is too much also, but again, *nobody has yet to provide a single recommendation on safe TDP/PL with air cooling* My guess is that because high TDP is dangerous. Think about it - Stock Boost can use 1.21v and its an allowed voltage, so Skyn3t does not go overboard by fully unlocking 1.21v as it is "safe enough". However, stock max TDP is 265W, but Skyn3t allows up to 600W! TDP W is the only variable that Skn3t BIOS unlocks to such a huge range. There are no recommendation from any of the Skyn3t developers or users aside from "Don't flash if you don't want to deal with consequences" which means that fried videocards are a possible consequence of using unreasonable Skyn3t BIOS settings. Again, no word on safe TDP...
> 
> My recommendation based on the fact that 265W is the maximum allowed in stock BIOS and the fact that VRMs are weak on these cards is 275W or 91-92% for air cooling. I know it is silly, but this is how I figured it out... 1.21v is ~3.5% higher than 1.175v, which is what stock BIOS uses @ 265W. If you apply the same to max 265W, then you get 275W. 300W is absolute max. Any higher and your card can burn up under a high load. Mine did and another user's card also burned up after a while. Sotck 265W is there for a REASON. Its what these cards are meant to use. 300W+ is for enthusiast with water cooling. I only wish Sk3net would specifically point out that TDP is HUGELY increased in their modded BIOS and its not safe for air cooling.
> 
> I wish I could learn how to make my own BIOS!


i know how to mod my own bios but I NEED POWER TARGET VALUES SAY FROM 250W TO MAX 300W...... i will not flash whit 300% to 200% values and nobody here is capable or know to give safe values for power table say from original which is 250 to say max 300w.
until i will find that value NOT MODD BIOS FOR ME IN EVGA GTX 780 TI SC ACX FOR SURE!!!!!
guys give me that values .....anybody?????


----------



## gagac1971

hey OccamRazor and everybody else. about bios for evga gtx 780 ti this one is made by me just copying from skys bios but whit boost enabled,voltage 1.21v but not all time just if you wont to get up to in say precision x,and most important power target from 100% 250W to 140% 350W.

GK110oc.zip 135k .zip file


----------



## zacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> My card definitely got cooked when temp went to 95C and TDP went to 200%. Not sure if GPU or VRM died, but the card died for good within 6 seconds of FurMark. I would NOT recommend going past 300Q or 100% TDP on air!
> 
> To be honest, I think 300W is too much also, but again, *nobody has yet to provide a single recommendation on safe TDP/PL with air cooling* My guess is that because high TDP is dangerous. Think about it - Stock Boost can use 1.21v and its an allowed voltage, so Skyn3t does not go overboard by fully unlocking 1.21v as it is "safe enough". However, stock max TDP is 265W, but Skyn3t allows up to 600W! TDP W is the only variable that Skn3t BIOS unlocks to such a huge range. There are no recommendation from any of the Skyn3t developers or users aside from "Don't flash if you don't want to deal with consequences" which means that fried videocards are a possible consequence of using unreasonable Skyn3t BIOS settings. Again, no word on safe TDP...
> 
> My recommendation based on the fact that 265W is the maximum allowed in stock BIOS and the fact that VRMs are weak on these cards is 275W or 91-92% for air cooling. I know it is silly, but this is how I figured it out... 1.21v is ~3.5% higher than 1.175v, which is what stock BIOS uses @ 265W. If you apply the same to max 265W, then you get 275W. 300W is absolute max. Any higher and your card can burn up under a high load. Mine did and another user's card also burned up after a while. Sotck 265W is there for a REASON. Its what these cards are meant to use. 300W+ is for enthusiast with water cooling. I only wish Sk3net would specifically point out that TDP is HUGELY increased in their modded BIOS and its not safe for air cooling.
> 
> I wish I could learn how to make my own BIOS!


i dont know m8 maybe you are right maybe not my gigabyte 780ti oc edition has stock bios 116% power target i dont know what is really safe or vrms are + 10 c of core .i have a question why you didnt use a monitor program to know if your card went up to 600 % power and 95 c?


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> My card definitely got cooked when temp went to 95C and TDP went to 200%. Not sure if GPU or VRM died, but the card died for good within 6 seconds of FurMark. I would NOT recommend going past 300Q or 100% TDP on air!
> 
> To be honest, I think 300W is too much also, but again, *nobody has yet to provide a single recommendation on safe TDP/PL with air cooling* My guess is that because high TDP is dangerous. Think about it - Stock Boost can use 1.21v and its an allowed voltage, so Skyn3t does not go overboard by fully unlocking 1.21v as it is "safe enough". However, stock max TDP is 265W, but Skyn3t allows up to 600W! TDP W is the only variable that Skn3t BIOS unlocks to such a huge range. There are no recommendation from any of the Skyn3t developers or users aside from "Don't flash if you don't want to deal with consequences" which means that fried videocards are a possible consequence of using unreasonable Skyn3t BIOS settings. Again, no word on safe TDP...


It is Furmark what killed your card, no offense dude but at the time you used Furmark you should have used your common sense, If the max allowed is 265W in stock BIOS why you decided to put it at 200% (600W)? Furmark is garbage it doesn't even have error checking mode, if it is OCCT that your tried I could have understood, but Furmark the well-known program to kill cards?

That is one of the risks evolved of using an unlocked BIOS, without being cautious enough you can easily kill your card, and your choice running Furmark with almost unlimited TDP wasn't very thoughtful.
Sorry if you took this offensively, it is not my intention, and I hope they honour the warranty.


----------



## gagac1971

evga gtx 780 ti sc acx asics 78% stock bios and default voltages............this card is EPIC!!!

after a lot of gaming bf4,ghost,titanfall and unigine valley this card is doing 1270 mhz rock stable just a little droop from 1270 mhz to 1257 mhz becose of power target limit.but guys 1270 mhz is epic! i dident push upper yet....i am so happy whit this card,what an overclocker trully great performance....
1270 mhz 1.175V whit a little droop to 1257 mhz 1.137V this is great
will push too see when the card will crash,latter will deploy max overclock.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> cheers again OccamRazor.
> 
> Will the card cook itself if I set the limit to max which is 200%? meaning would it be ok for 24/7?
> 
> while benching, the power consumption TDP % in gpuz shows 93% with PL 200% and 89% with PL 120%. what does that tell me?


As i explained in my TDP article, you calculate the instant power draw with my formula: aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)

aW x b% = cW <=> [PL200=600W] 600W x 93% = 558W
<=> [PL120=360W] 360W x 89% = 320W
(This is according with your GPUz readings, please use Afterburner monitor or PrecisionX readings and not other programs as they often fail to present the accurate values!)

The higher the PT slider, the higher the power draw will be if the card needs it, it can kill your card if its sustained for long enough due to excessive heat produced, as with time will weaken an already very weak power section (VRM's) in the 780Ti! You can control the TDP with the slider, keep it at 100% and only increase it if you are having framedrops and/or stutters!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> my question why did you put in the last lines in power table values def mw 100 % 3000000
> max mw 200% 6000000 ?
> from there can i mod my bios in the same way like yours but this last two values to put def mw 100% 250000
> max mw 140% 350000 ?
> thank you for your time


KBT is not a full bios editor! The bios is modded with HEX tools, not with KBT! You can copy all the values from our bios to another and still brick your card!
Wait for the appropriate newer bios for your card or flash the one in the OP!
You can set the TDP you want with the AB or PrecisionX PT slider; 100% = 300W, so you want 140%? Set the slider to 140% and create a profile in AB/PrecisionX and it will load with windows! Easy right?

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Preserving BIOS CheckSum is 100% possible. If Kepler Golden BIOS (KGB) could do it for GTX 680 cards, there is no reason why it cannot be done using other BIOS modding tools. I don't know how exactly KGB does it, but I would guess it just adds/subtracts/changes enough bits here and there that results in an identical total CheckSum.
> 
> I am confused about the Base = Boost. It was stated that Base clocks, to which the card can throttle, should be safe and low enough to prevent the card from getting fried if it needs to cool down at lower clocks. Are you saying that setting Base to 900Mhz or any value BELOW Boost clock value would make it IMPOSSIBLE to disable Boost? Its quite concerning actually as running the card at Boost clocks at all times would definitely stress it and wear it out quicker. This issue can be somewhat alleviated by creating custom profiles with downclocked settings, but if there is a situation where such software is not active, then it could dangerous if the card starts getting hot and decides it needs to cool down at lower clocks, which wouldn't be available since Base would = Boost... Without such profiles, default Auto fan profile would kick in, but it is not nearly as aggressive as it should be with such a BIOS...
> 
> Skyn3t BIOS simply unlocks higher voltage and TDP. It doesn't force you to use it. You can calculate TDP and leave it at 265W. This is what I am going to do for my replacement:
> 1. Use Noctua NT-H1 instead of crappy EVGA thermal paste.
> 2. Place a 120mm side case fan to blow directly on the card (already done)
> 3. Flash to the custom-made Skyn3t BIOS, which I greatly appreciate, regardless of my suggestions that Skyn3t isn't supporting (hopefully not finding offensive...)
> 4. Set max temp to 80C, set max TDP to 300W and max voltage to 1.20v simply because I mostly want Boost disabled to maintain stable clocks, BUT I am not comfortable with 1.21v and 350W running on cards with weak VRMs! Higher TDP and voltage didn't actually help my OC in any way, but benchmark scores went up when OC was stabilized due to disabled Boost.
> 
> - Does having better power phase VRMs translate as having better VRMs in general? For example, EVGA SC ACX get reference power phase, while ASUS DirectCU2 cards have slightly stronger/higher/better power phase VRMs. Does that mean ASUS cards can handle higher TDP better than EVGA SC ACX cards can?
> - Thus far there hasn't been a single recommendation for safe TDP value on air cooling. That means either nobody knows whether 350W is safe or nobody told me because nobody knows. I get the "If you're concerned for your card's safety - do not flash" part, but there's got to be a recommendation. For example, it does state somewhere that 1.21 is "safe enough" and that 80C should be the max temperature, but there is no word on maximum and "safe enough" TDP! If safe TDPs are really unknown, then shouldn't there be a specific disclaimer stating "Reference GTX 780 Ti cards have weak VRMs and it is unknown whether using TDP above 265W can damage VRMs or cause them to overheat on stock or ACX air cooling" ??? Please don't misinterpret my inquiry into this as an implication that Skyn3t BIOS is somehow responsible for hardware failure. I just don't want anyone else to accidentally fry their card or fry my next one because of unsafe TDP settings.
> 
> - What is likely to overload VRMs and damage them - high voltage or high TDP? Would 1.21v and 265W TDP be less dangerous than 1.175v and 350W TDP, assuming the same GPU temp limit of 80C? Which situation would heat up VRMs more?
> - Has anyone used Noctua NT-H1 on SC ACX cards before? Did it provide any thermal improvement under heavy load?
> - Would SVET tools be capable of creating custom modded BIOS like Sk3net BIOS?


_"Preserving BIOS CheckSum is 100% possible. If Kepler Golden BIOS (KGB) could do it for GTX 680 cards, there is no reason why it cannot be done using other BIOS modding tools"_

*Good luck with that, go and look for "Crazynuts" the original developer and ask him why did he stop developing the tool...








And to prevent the modded bios from appear as [MODIFIED] you would have to "fix" the bios digital signature...
And for that my friend, GOOD LUCK!*

_"I am confused about the Base = Boost. It was stated that Base clocks, to which the card can throttle, should be safe and low enough to prevent the card from getting fried if it needs to cool down at lower clocks. Are you saying that setting Base to 900Mhz or any value BELOW Boost clock value would make it IMPOSSIBLE to disable Boost?"_

*Base clocks have to be = to boost clocks for the boost to be disabled, it doesnt matter if its 800mhz or 1100mhz!*

_"Its quite concerning actually as running the card at Boost clocks at all times would *definitely stress it and wear it out quicker*. This issue can be somewhat alleviated by creating custom profiles with downclocked settings, but if there is a situation where such software is not active, *then it could dangerous if the card starts getting hot and decides it needs to cool down at lower clocks*, which wouldn't be available since Base would = Boost"_

*You have several P-states that downclock the card in various situations:

P00 = Maximum 3D state
P02 = Balanced 3D performance-power
P05 = Middle idle state (Some video and applications use this level)
P08 = Idle state*

*When temperatures reach the limit or the TDP limit is exceeded the cards will fall back to a lower P-state!
And: YOU CAN CONTROL TDP DIRECTLY WITH THE SLIDER!!!!
*

_"Does having better power phase VRMs translate as having better VRMs in general? For example, EVGA SC ACX get reference power phase, while ASUS DirectCU2 cards have slightly stronger/higher/better power phase VRMs. Does that mean ASUS cards can handle higher TDP better than EVGA SC ACX cards can?"_

*Yes it does! Better VRM's translate to higher supported amperage!*

_"set max TDP to 300W and max voltage to 1.20v simply because I mostly want Boost disabled to maintain stable clocks, BUT I am not comfortable with 1.21v and 350W running on cards with weak VRMs!"_

*Do you really think that 1,212V - 1,200V = 0.012V is really going to make a difference?

Read a short from my article:

"Well, the voltage is just is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work, Current is the flow of electric charge and wattage is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage! V * I = W ("I" is the variable for current, or amperage, in electronics and physics. It stands for "Impetus".)








When you set a higher power limit, you are allowing for more amperage to be drawn, but it doesnt mean ITS drawing that amperage as its just a upper limit you set with the slider!
It depends on the load the card has from the software its running! The more harsher it is the more power it draws, voltage only will allow more amperage to flow!
You only need to increase the limit if you see frame drops and stutter, meaning the limit is too low for the software you are running! Just up it a bit and you will be fine!"
*

_"Thus far there hasn't been a single recommendation for safe TDP value on air cooling"_

*Really? Just read the reviews and scope the cards makers, almost all of them state their cooler capacity, Stock cooler is about 350W, ACX is 400W i believe and Windforce/TF4 is 450W if im not mistaken!
So you have the aircooling TDP recommendations by the engineers themselves!*

_" it does state somewhere that 1.21 is "safe enough" and that 80C should be the max temperature"_

*1,212V IS the maximum allowed voltage by the drivers, so, its NVIDIA that states it, so it IS SAFE! Unless you have a DEFECTIVE card to start with! Which was your case!
Some VRM components have a maximum operating temperature of 85C, perhaps thats why even if you can go all the way to 95C!*

_"then shouldn't there be a specific disclaimer stating "Reference GTX 780 Ti cards have weak VRMs and it is unknown whether using TDP above 265W can damage VRMs or cause them to overheat on stock or ACX air cooling" ??? Please don't misinterpret my inquiry into this as an implication that Skyn3t BIOS is somehow responsible for hardware failure. I just don't want anyone else to accidentally fry their card or fry my next one because of unsafe TDP settings."_

*Yes, the 780Ti has weak VRM's but most people here has Oc'ed their cards and never damaged their cards, why? They were not defective and did not burn within a month!

Your card has the same VRM's as the Titan/780 with a few modified/added components but the power phases have the same specifications and power output:

6 Phase VRM´s (CORE) 60A each = 360A

DC-DC = I(A) × V(V) = P(W) =» 360A x 1.6v = 576W Theoretical MAX Wattage for the core

Plus 2 Phases for the memory and the rest of the card!

@ 1.40v = 504W
@ 1.45v = 522W

So the VRM's really can withstand more than 265W, and assuming your cooler was working fine...
*

_"What is likely to overload VRMs and damage them - high voltage or high TDP? Would 1.21v and 265W TDP be less dangerous than 1.175v and 350W TDP, assuming the same GPU temp limit of 80C? "_

*I answered you this before, the correlation between voltage and wattage:

"Well, the voltage is just is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work, Current is the flow of electric charge and wattage is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage! V * I = W ("I" is the variable for current, or amperage, in electronics and physics. It stands for "Impetus".)








When you set a higher power limit, you are allowing for more amperage to be drawn, but it doesnt mean ITS drawing that amperage as its just a upper limit you set with the slider!
It depends on the load the card has from the software its running! The more harsher it is the more power it draws, voltage only will allow more amperage to flow!
You only need to increase the limit if you see frame drops and stutter, meaning the limit is too low for the software you are running! Just up it a bit and you will be fine!"
*
_"Which situation would heat up VRMs more?"_

*Mining! As it loads completely the cuda cores! Even with low voltage you will have a high amperage draw!*

_"Would SVET tools be capable of creating custom modded BIOS like Sk3net BIOS?"_

*If you have the background knowledge in electrics/electronic in a sense on how the card works in general, yes, sure!

Now, i think you are overreacting on all of this, your card was defective, you will get a replacement and thats it! If it fails again , you are entitled to another one!
thats how it works until the warranty expires, i have had cases of 3 RMA's on a single card! it all depends on the factory components batches, if one is defective you will have a series of cards defective, or its a matter of QC (quality control) in a 1000 cards at least 5% can be defective per se!*









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## cstkl1

@OccamRazor

Lol.. its like u attended a senate hearing by him..

Ty dude.


----------



## MonarchX

I posted earlier that FurMark Extreme feature bypassed the set target of 80C for GPU temp and 345W for TDP. OCCT ran fine and took my settings into consideration...

NewEgg finally received my card, so the next few days will be the hardest to get through, guessing if there will be an approval or denial. I'm crossing fingers!

Why won't Skyn3t awt default TDP to 265W? It would make most sense. At least that way you can feel safe at default settings and not have to worry about creating a downcloxked profile. That way it would just make defaults = highest allowed maximum settings of 79C temp, 1.21v, and 265W TDP. The rest is up to the user.

If some board does allow 116% TDP then it would another safe step up as long as its now designed for WC or LN2.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Preserving BIOS CheckSum is 100% possible. If Kepler Golden BIOS (KGB) could do it for GTX 680 cards, there is no reason why it cannot be done using other BIOS modding tools. I don't know how exactly KGB does it, but I would guess it just adds/subtracts/changes enough bits here and there that results in an identical total CheckSum.


Checksum on the BIOS is only 1 byte, so yes, you could theoretically adjust a few bytes in the blank scratch space at the end to get the last byte to be the same. But the notion that anybody checking for a modified BIOS would dump the BIOS and then only check the last byte is quite laughable. To compare the whole binary dump is a one-liner. Checking just the last byte is actually more difficult.

If you want to get involved in BIOS modding that is certainly encouraged, but you first need to go and do the required amount of background reading, and more importantly, *understanding* said reading.

The reason I maintain that the categoric "Furmark kills GPUs" view is unfounded is because there are plenty of stories of various software, including driver updates, killing GPUs, when the problem is generally either ignorant overclocking or marginal hardware. There was a fair amount of noise about the driver v320.18 "killing GPUs", the notion of which is just as bogus. The reason baseless stories like this propagate at all is because the people whose GPUs die are the only ones making any noise. The other 99.9% of users never have a problem and thus don't make any noise. So Furmark kills GPUs. Driver update kills GPUs. I'm sure there have been instances at some point where a game update was accused of "killing GPUs". And those are probably only the 3rd to 5th biggest causes of premature GPU expiry, after marginal hardware and user error (not necessarily in that order).

Any driver or application update can result in an increase in GPU load. On a stock clocked GPU this might improve performance by utilizing the GPU more fully, and you will get more fps even though the actual boosted clock speeds will reduce. Using the GPU more fully means higher current draw which means that under normal circumstances the card will clock down to stay within it's power envelope. If you have only tested your card using a load that loads 80% of the card and then OC-ed right up to the limit with those settings, anything that causes the card to use those last 20% of it's capacity will push you 20% over that limit with predictable consequences.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Why won't Skyn3t awt default TDP to 265W?


skyn3t's BIOS is set to 1046MHz with no further boost. There is no way you will exceed approximately 265-270W regardless of what load you apply to the card at 1046MHz, and regardless of where you push the TDP limit. Not with Cudaminer, Furmark or anything else. No software currently exists that is capable of loading all 2880 shaders with an instruction mix that will cause the TDP to go past 265W at 1046MHz at the default voltage. You can only exceed if you start increasing the clock speed and/or voltage.


----------



## derfer

I can attest to KGB's method not working. It always said "modified" for me regardless of the checksum fix.

Cudeminer pushes my 780 Ti reference to 97% power at the default clocks and votlage of 1006 Mhz and 1175, but with a modded default TDP of 300. So that's beyond the stock 265 with stock clocks. If skyn3t's won't push over 265w at default it's because he's set the default voltage lower than Nvidia does, as opposed to say a lack of sufficiently intensive programs.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Why won't Skyn3t awt default TDP to 265W? It would make most sense. At least that way you can feel safe at default settings and not have to worry about creating a downcloxked profile. That way it would just make defaults = highest allowed maximum settings of 79C temp, 1.21v, and 265W TDP. The rest is up to the user.
> 
> If some board does allow 116% TDP then it would another safe step up as long as its now designed for WC or LN2.


If the bios is not what you are looking for then like was posted before you can get into modifying your own bios but its harder then you think. @skyn3t and @OccamRazor make a wide range of bios for different cards and update them regularly. To go back and make custom bios for everyone would take alot of time that they already have stretched thin. If you fear the bios may damage the card then keep the stock one on it. My volt modded reference cards are still kicking and running 1.3v. I have had 2 classys die and rmaed them and they have better vrms. So again its luck. Yes the classys should do better then reference but its all up to your luck and you may have got a dud it happens. Evga is great about there warranty and I am sure newegg is not going to go through any heavy testing as they will make sure the card dont work send a new one to you and send the defective one to the manufacturer for there refund or a new one. The 1.21 v nvidia locked the card to was to reduce rmas and what they found to be a safe limit for a majority of cards to function through there warranty. Like I said before there not all perfect and some will be defective and this is your case.


----------



## MonarchX

OC by itself does not kill GPUs or VRMs. Voltage and TDP do...

FurMark sure as hell can force 600W!!! It At such TDP, 1.21v and air cooling almost ANY GTX 780 Ti would kill VRMs, but maybe not GPUs.

Different Skyn3t BIOS uses different clocks. If I remember right, the one made for me forces 1072Mhz. It doesn't matter as clocks so not kill cards by themselves.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> OC by itself does not kill GPUs or VRMs. Voltage and TDP do...
> 
> FurMark sure as hell can force 600W!!! It At such TDP, 1.21v and air cooling almost ANY GTX 780 Ti would kill VRMs, but maybe not GPUs.
> 
> Different Skyn3t BIOS uses different clocks. If I remember right, the one made for me forces 1072Mhz. It doesn't matter as clocks so not kill cards by themselves.


Question is why are you using furmark anyways furmark was made for old archetecture. There have been plenty of better ways to test the gpu stability and not risk damaging the card. Examples loops on heaven or valley, 3dmark loops, etc or best of all play the games you use and test the stability in real world environments. Furmark is such a bad program to use for testing gpus. I find the evga oc program is pretty good also at weeding out a bad oc while keeping things the way you set and not risking the cards. Vrms also need sufficent cooling when oc high which is where water comes in. Once again Furmark os probably one of the worst programs out you can make your card run.

Yes different bios have different boost the reason is because the stock bios had that clock as the boost all he did was disable the boost so you get the boost clock normally instead of it following pt priority or temp priority to allow it to activate.


----------



## MonarchX

OK now it starts to makes more sense! Thank all for thorough explanation.

It is best to buy from Amazon as NewEgg is cracking hard on RMAs, looking for the tiniest mark or a reason to decline RMAs. There are videocard horror A stories where NewEgg labels burned cards as mishandled or improperly installed.

About Boost = Base. Why can't both of them be set to a lower value? That way Boost = Base which disables Boost but clocks will be safer in case the card needs to throttle.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derfer*
> 
> Cudeminer pushes my 780 Ti reference to 97% power at the default clocks and votlage of 1006 Mhz and 1175, but with a modded default TDP of 300. So that's beyond the stock 265 with stock clocks. If skyn3t's won't push over 265w at default it's because he's set the default voltage lower than Nvidia does, as opposed to say a lack of sufficiently intensive programs.


What BIOS are you using? I have two EVGA reference 780Ti cards, both with the unmodified EVGA SC BIOS and at 106% TDP they sit at 1058MHz @ ~1060mV with cudaminer. Drop both by a notch and you are at the clocks set in the skyn3t's BIOS. It may not be quite at the default 265W/100% TDP, but it certainly is certainly less than 106% TDP at 1046MHz.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> OK now it starts to makes more sense! Thank all for thorough explanation.
> 
> It is best to buy from Amazon as NewEgg is cracking hard on RMAs, looking for the tiniest mark or a reason to decline RMAs. There are videocard horror A stories where NewEgg labels burned cards as mishandled or improperly installed.
> 
> About Boost = Base. Why can't both of them be set to a lower value? That way Boost = Base which disables Boost but clocks will be safer in case the card needs to throttle.


The card is still able to throttle when it needs be furmark is the problem it was written for older gtx hardware such as the 400 series. Again this is why you do not see people using furmark anymore because it has a way of keeping the card from going into safety mode. As long as you dont have any signs of damage to the card I dont see them denying your rma. If they do you can send it to evga there quick and they will replace it. If your card is not idleing down while in windows then you have something in the background using the gpu a big program that uses it and will keep the gpu pegged at clocks is google chrome when its open. As far as bios I have never had a problem with skyn3t bios on my ti or classys or 770s etc. Classys failed over my reference cards but again it sucks when it does but it was just unlucky I got a weak component somewhere. The vrms can handle more then you think at 1.3v on my reference ti they pull about 400w each during benching runs maybe a little more or less. They stay at 1.27 for gaming use and have been doing that for almost 6 months now without a problem. Are all 3 of my cards lucky maybe yes but I imagine if I subjected them to furmark they would have the same fate as yours.


----------



## MonarchX

But are you using WC? I am not, so 1.21v is as far as I will ever venture on air.

FurMark was my mistake because I never knew anything about it or its history. It was just another stressor recommended on another forum to somebody.

Yeah, physical damage is a big deal to NewEgg and burnt VRMs show physical damage - it is even shown on FurMark website. That does mean my chances are slim for RMA replacement if they take the heatsink off and see the damage. I never took the heatsink off to see if there was damage... There was no smoke or smell, so I don't know how visible the damage is, but I bet its quite noticeable.

EVGA RMA is not going to work for the same reason - burnt VRMs and modded BIOS... I'll be stuck with HD4000 for the next 6 months if not more, lol. Oh well... I can sell the rest of PC and get a PS4 though!


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Question is why are you using furmark anyways furmark was made for old archetecture.


Uninformed nonsense.

For a start, if it had that much architecture dependence and was optimised specifically for a Fermi with <= 512 cores it wouldn't be able to saturate a Kepler GPU by a long way. The rendering kernel is quite adaptive, and besides Furmark does get updated relatively regularly.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> But are you using WC? I am not, so 1.21v is as far as I will ever venture on air.
> 
> FurMark was my mistake because I never knew anything about it or its history. It was just another stressor recommended on another forum to somebody.
> 
> Yeah, physical damage is a big deal to NewEgg and burnt VRMs show physical damage - it is even shown on FurMark website. That does mean my chances are slim for RMA replacement if they take the heatsink off and see the damage. I never took the heatsink off to see if there was damage... There was no smoke or smell, so I don't know how visible the damage is, but I bet its quite noticeable.
> 
> EVGA RMA is not going to work for the same reason - burnt VRMs and modded BIOS... I'll be stuck with HD4000 for the next 6 months if not more, lol. Oh well... I can sell the rest of PC and get a PS4 though!


I have sent in 2 cards with only modded bios and they booted just with lines on the screen and they did the rma that was a about 5 months ago. Yes my ref are on water now and have been since I modded them they were on air and ran 1.21 v all the time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> Uninformed nonsense.
> 
> For a start, if it had that much architecture dependence and was optimised specifically for a Fermi with <= 512 cores it wouldn't be able to saturate a Kepler GPU by a long way. The rendering kernel is quite adaptive, and besides Furmark does get updated relatively regularly.


it does get updated but way better and safer programs out then furmark go use it if you believe so highly in it. I dont see you using it though because you know the high probablility rate of the failure it can cause to your gpu. It puts way to much unneeded stress on a gpu and raises temps beyond what you would ever realistically see ever. There is a reason many people say not to use it. If you want to destroy your hardware you can I am just informing him of how dangerous that program could be and yes that program was originally designed for older arch updates yes but still a bad stress test program.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> The card is still able to throttle when it needs be furmark is the problem it was written for older gtx hardware such as the 400 series. Again this is why you do not see people using furmark anymore because it has a way of keeping the card from going into safety mode.


You are outright making stuff up. When I run Furmark, my stock BIOS-ed 780Ti boosts to 1046-1058MHz. No further. It stays under the TDP I set. If I run Cudaminer with a kernel optimised for the 680 it boosts up to 1200MHz or so and barely gets above 80% TDP, while producing about 350KH/s. If I switch it to a 780Ti optimised kernel, it goes up to 1058MHz, same as Furmark. There is no evidence at all that it ignores TDP or behaves any differently that other programs that generate a similar load.

If we are going to have an informed, useful discussion people really need to stop giving completely unfounded opinions and stick to corroborated evidence. Even OccamRazor said a few pages back that many people use Furmark with skyn3t's BIOS with no evidence of any problems. No responsible BIOS developer/modder would post a BIOS they haven't tested to the maximum extent possible at standard settings. But the moment you start applying OC-ing tools on top, you are very much on your own.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> You are outright making stuff up. When I run Furmark, my stock BIOS-ed 780Ti boosts to 1046-1058MHz. No further. It stays under the TDP I set. If I run Cudaminer with a kernel optimised for the 680 it boosts up to 1200MHz or so and barely gets above 80% TDP, while producing about 350KH/s. If I switch it to a 780Ti optimised kernel, it goes up to 1058MHz, same as Furmark. There is no evidence at all that it ignores TDP or behaves any differently that other programs that generate a similar load.
> 
> If we are going to have an informed, useful discussion people really need to stop giving completely unfounded opinions and stick to corroborated evidence. Even OccamRazor said a few pages back that many people use Furmark with skyn3t's BIOS with no evidence of any problems. No responsible BIOS developer/modder would post a BIOS they haven't tested to the maximum extent possible at standard settings. But the moment you start applying OC-ing tools on top, you are very much on your own.


What discussion with you ever post you make you know everything? No one is right but you. I admit when I may be wrong but from my experience furmark is a unneccessary program to stress test. The hard evidence you claim lets see proof. I am stating my experience and my opinions but I bench for high numbers and game occassionaly. You want a real stress test bench it in different programs find the stability that way then take it in games.

Btw we are not talking about mining and mining raises super high temps also and can destroy your card or reduce its life greatly.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> I have sent in 2 cards with only modded bios and they booted just with lines on the screen and they did the rma that was a about 5 months ago. Yes my ref are on water now and have been since I modded them they were on air and ran 1.21 v all the time.
> it does get updated but way better and safer programs out then furmark go use it if you believe so highly in it. I dont see you using it though because you know the high probablility rate of the failure it can cause to your gpu. It puts way to much unneeded stress on a gpu and raises temps beyond what you would ever realistically see ever. There is a reason many people say not to use it. If you want to destroy your hardware you can I am just informing him of how dangerous that program could be and yes that program was originally designed for older arch updates yes but still a bad stress test program.


Again, when I ran across FurMark, I was searching for GPU burn-ins on Google and I came across a thread on Hard Forum, I think, where somebody was advising to run FurMark as it was the best burn-in program. I didn't search any further. I never ran across software that could bypass by thermal limitations and TDP settings. OCCT and EVGA OC Scanner were used together for an hour and caused no issues, but they never went past set thermal limits. FurMark did go past thermal limits and killed the card in 6 seconds. Its POFS software.

As far as your RMA goes - OK, but did you fry your VRMs? If not and if there was no visible damage then you get RMA. I bet I fried my VRMs and not GPU, and although there was no smoke, there probably was obvious physical VRM damage because FurMark website shows burnt VRMs as a possible consequence of running it. So, I think I am screwed... And my videocard does not show green lines or anything at all. It won't let a PC start. Period. Its 100% dead. I am less worried for BIOS, but more worried for physical damage... Can stock cards fail and create visible physical VRM damage/burn marks? If so, then maybe I am OK, but I get a gut feeling they will send me that brick and tell me to piss off.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Again, when I ran across FurMark, I was searching for GPU burn-ins on Google and I came across a thread on Hard Forum, I think, where somebody was advising to run FurMark as it was the best burn-in program. I didn't search any further. I never ran across software that could bypass by thermal limitations and TDP settings. OCCT and EVGA OC Scanner were used together for an hour and caused no issues, but they never went past set thermal limits. FurMark did go past thermal limits and killed the card in 6 seconds. Its POFS software.
> 
> As far as your RMA goes - OK, but did you fry your VRMs? If not and if there was no visible damage then you get RMA. I bet I fried my VRMs and not GPU, and although there was no smoke, there probably was obvious physical VRM damage because FurMark website shows burnt VRMs as a possible consequence of running it. So, I think I am screwed... And my videocard does not show green lines or anything at all. It won't let a PC start. Period. Its 100% dead. I am less worried for BIOS, but more worried for physical damage... Can stock cards fail and create visible physical VRM damage/burn marks? If so, then maybe I am OK, but I get a gut feeling they will send me that brick and tell me to piss off.


I am sure if vrms fry they may or may not show visible damage. That could be caused by stock voltage too if the vrms were weak to begin with worst case they decline the rma and you have a bricked card but I doubt that. They will probably give you a refurbished 780ti for the replacement.

My green lines were both due to a memory failure from oc during bench.


----------



## MonarchX

REFURBISHED? ***? Does NewEgg seriously provide refurbished replacements? Is that their policy for replacement warranty? That would be such BS. Did you get refurbished also?


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> REFURBISHED? ***? Does NewEgg seriously provide refurbished replacements? Is that their policy for replacement warranty? That would be such BS.


No evga does newegg should exchange for a new one.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> No evga does newegg should exchange for a new one.


EVGA would? I was thinking the other way around. Refurbished cards usually blow and break later anyway. I would expect nothing else, but new from either company. Its an expensive item and fragile as it is without being refurbished...


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> EVGA would? I was thinking the other way around. Refurbished cards usually blow and break later anyway. I would expect nothing else, but new from either company. Its an expensive item and fragile as it is without being refurbished...


They test them before being sent out to make sure they work properly.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> *OC by itself does not kill GPUs or VRMs. Voltage and TDP do...*
> FurMark sure as hell can force 600W!!! It At such TDP, 1.21v and air cooling almost ANY GTX 780 Ti would kill VRMs, but maybe not GPUs.
> Different Skyn3t BIOS uses different clocks. If I remember right, the one made for me forces 1072Mhz. It doesn't matter as clocks so not kill cards by themselves.


Why don't you read and understand what i reply to you?
Voltage IS a potential and TDP IS a limit! You can have voltage up to 1,600V and TDP to 1000W running all day idling in your desktop browsing the internet and that wont kiil your card because there is NO excess amperage being drawn! AS you submit the card to a load by a software (depending on the type of software) it will draw as much current as it needs to feed the cards needs!
That generates HEAT and HEAT KILLS if you dont have the appropriate way to cool it!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> OK now it starts to makes more sense! Thank all for thorough explanation.
> It is best to buy from Amazon as NewEgg is cracking hard on RMAs, *looking for the tiniest mark or a reason to decline RMAs*. There are videocard horror A stories where NewEgg labels burned cards as mishandled or improperly installed.
> *About Boost = Base. Why can't both of them be set to a lower value? That way Boost = Base which disables Boost but clocks will be safer in case the card needs to throttle*.


If you are too afraid of Newegg refusing your card you should have RMA the card to EVGA instead! EVGA wont refuse your RMA, im sure of it, there are numerous cases like yours here at the forum, and there are no talks of RMA refusal that im aware of!

Im going to repeat myself!: *THE CARD WILL REVERT TO A SAFE CLOCK IN CASE OF TEMPERATURE LIMIT BEING HIT!*

P00 will revert to 540mhz!

A MOSFET (*M*etal-*O*xide-*S*emiconductor *F*ield-*E*ffect *T*ransistor) is a Semiconductor device, that your card has in the VRM's power section, normally in order of one* per Phase!
*DrMOS modules (Mosfets are used in pairs, the image below have inside a driver IC, two power mosfets, and a Schottky diode (a very fast switching and low voltage drop semiconductor diode)



These modules heat up so bad that can go all the way to 150C, as absolute maximum temperature (the maximum rated temperature MUST never be exceeded during operation even for a moment)
If the maximum ratings are exceeded, some characteristics may be deteriorated in an unrecoverable manner!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> EVGA would? I was thinking the other way around. Refurbished cards usually blow and break later anyway. I would expect nothing else, but new from either company. Its an expensive item and fragile as it is without being refurbished...


A refurbished card can be better than a new one, as the faulty components were replaced and the card tested! You can never know!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## derfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> What BIOS are you using? I have two EVGA reference 780Ti cards, both with the unmodified EVGA SC BIOS and at 106% TDP they sit at 1058MHz @ ~1060mV with cudaminer. Drop both by a notch and you are at the clocks set in the skyn3t's BIOS. It may not be quite at the default 265W/100% TDP, but it certainly is certainly less than 106% TDP at 1046MHz.


The one it came with modded to 300w TDP and no other mods. It goes to 1175 by itself. Before I unlocked it I basically couldn't do any overclock without hitting 106%


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Why don't you read and understand what i reply to you?
> Voltage IS a potential and TDP IS a limit! You can have voltage up to 1,600V and TDP to 1000W running all day idling in your desktop browsing the internet and that wont kiil your card because there is NO excess amperage being drawn! AS you submit the card to a load by a software (depending on the type of software) it will draw as much current as it needs to feed the cards needs!
> That generates HEAT and HEAT KILLS if you dont have the appropriate way to cool it!
> If you are too afraid of Newegg refusing your card you should have RMA the card to EVGA instead! EVGA wont refuse your RMA, im sure of it, there are numerous cases like yours here at the forum, and there are no talks of RMA refusal that im aware of!
> 
> Im going to repeat myself!: *THE CARD WILL REVERT TO A SAFE CLOCK IN CASE OF TEMPERATURE LIMIT BEING HIT!*
> 
> P00 will revert to 540mhz!
> 
> A MOSFET (*M*etal-*O*xide-*S*emiconductor *F*ield-*E*ffect *T*ransistor) is a Semiconductor device, that your card has in the VRM's power section, normally in order of one* per Phase!
> *DrMOS modules (Mosfets are used in pairs, the image below have inside a driver IC, two power mosfets, and a Schottky diode (a very fast switching and low voltage drop semiconductor diode)
> 
> 
> 
> These modules heat up so bad that can go all the way to 150C, as absolute maximum temperature (the maximum rated temperature MUST never be exceeded during operation even for a moment)
> If the maximum ratings are exceeded, some characteristics may be deteriorated in an unrecoverable manner!
> A refurbished card can be better than a new one, as the faulty components were replaced and the card tested! You can never know!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


I do read, but while I am typing something new, you respond and I don't see it because all is happening really fast today. We're posting at about the same time, so whatever you posted while I was typing - I didn't get to see. It happens. Sorry!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I do read, but while I am typing something new, you respond and I don't see it because all is happening really fast today. We're posting at about the same time, so whatever you posted while I was typing - I didn't get to see. It happens. Sorry!


Not a problem, just want to make sure you understand all this as it can be mind boggling sometimes!


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> What discussion with you ever post you make you know everything? No one is right but you.


I generally post evidence and reasoning. I have seen neither from you on the subject of Furmark.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> I admit when I may be wrong but from my experience furmark is a unneccessary program to stress test.


That we don't disagree on - Cudaminer produces a similar amount of load but includes error checking, which means it is a better program to stability test with. But if your argument is that Furmark kills GPUs due to the load it produces, then by induction Cudaminer also does the same because it produces a similarly extreme load.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> The hard evidence you claim lets see proof.


Indeed lets. What evidence do we have?

1) MonarchX's card blew up "in under 6 seconds" after he OC-ed it without having a base clock that gets the card down to below what the cooler can handle. I think this one case has been plentifully explained already.

2) I am running Furmark right now on my reference 780Ti:

GPU Settings:
Standard EVGA SC BIOS
106% TDP
95C temperature limit
+79MHz

FurMark Settings:
3840x2400, Full Screen, AA off
+Dynamic Background
+Burn-in
+Xtreme Burn-in
+Post-FX

and there is no sign of it going past the pre-set limits after a few seconds the clock and TDP stabilize at about 1045-1058MHz, and the card stays at about 85C.It has been sitting in that state stably for 5 minutes, which is what I set the test duration to.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> I am stating my experience and my opinions but I bench for high numbers and game occassionaly.


We were talking about Furmark. Have you personally had experience or Furmark burning out your card at standard settings? Or is it merely an opinion based on questionable 3rd hand information?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> You want a real stress test bench it in different programs find the stability that way then take it in games.


Your complaint a few posts back was that Furmark doesn't do error checking. Games don't do error checking either, so your argument is at the very least inconsistent. Would you be able to tell of a few pixels were out of place in a few of the frames every second? How?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Btw we are not talking about mining and mining raises super high temps also and can destroy your card or reduce its life greatly.


Again, this is largely hearsay. Somebody reported a few pages back that EVGA have confirmed that their 780Ti cards can handle mining just fine, and it won't void the warranty provided you stick with their standard BIOS. One of the most common causes of failures on electronic equipment is solder joint failure (this is what the GPU repair "oven trick" can sometimes fix - google it). This can happen for many reasons, but one of the major ones is *physical* stress caused by heat cycling. Heating and cooling cycles cause expansion and contraction of different components at a different rate (PCBs expand and contract at a different rate to solder, which in turn expands and contracts at a different rate to silicon and plastic resin around the silicon in the chips). Therefore heat cycling is liable to cause fatigue and a solder joint is the favourite place to let go. If you have a card in a mining rig running 24/7 at the same temperature, albeit a relatively high temperature, the heat cycling doesn't happen, and thus solder joint failure becomes less likely. In contrast, if you are using your card for gaming, gaming loads can vary greatly between, for example, busy scenes and level loading. Thus, gaming causes much more heat cycling than steady continuous mining. So the notion that a card used for mining 24/7 will fail before the card used for gaming 24/7 is nowhere nearly as clear cut as you are implying.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> P00 will revert to 540mhz!


Are you sure about that? I can see that the P00 state lists the minimum clock of 549MHz, but I have never seen an overheating card clock back to less than base clocks when I was testing. I'd test it further, but the only way to do so that I can think of involves deliberately overheating the card at maximum voltage, turning down the fan, and checking to see whether it throttles further back at 100C or so.

You're one of the few people here whose word I'm happy to take on this, but providing evidence of this either way would be a little too risky for my liking. I'm happy to run my cards at 95C, but above that the chances of cracking the silicon die due to localized thermal stress begin to increase quite dramatically.


----------



## derfer

@gordon

Are your cards capping themselves at 1060mV or are you manually forcing that some how? I've never had a Kepler card not going to 1175mv on a stock bios. That might be make your testing more power conservative than the average case.


----------



## MonarchX

I got 3 more questions:
1. Does it void EVGA warrant to remove the HSF unit and let's say - use a different thermal paste?
2. Is there a way to revert back to normal clocks when the P00 state occurs WITHUOT a restart? It forces 549Mhz or something like that and there is no way to get back to stock or OC clocks unless you restart...
3. How do I force a specific OC through EVGA Precision X? In ASUS GPU Tweak, I could type the number to get that precise interval OC like 1281.5 but there doesn't seem to be a way to do the same with EVGA Precision X!


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> Are you sure about that? I can see that the P00 state lists the minimum clock of 549MHz, but I have never seen an overheating card clock back to less than base clocks when I was testing. I'd test it further, but the only way to do so that I can think of involves deliberately overheating the card at maximum voltage, turning down the fan, and checking to see whether it throttles further back at 100C or so.
> 
> You're one of the few people here whose word I'm happy to take on this, but providing evidence of this either way would be a little too risky for my liking. I'm happy to run my cards at 95C, but above that the chances of cracking the silicon die due to localized thermal stress begin to increase quite dramatically.


my cards do drop to 549, and 663, and 748... thing is, they do this not just on high load, but also on low load. I have three cards, one run 1.175V, one 1.184V, and the third uses 1.200V.

The 1.200V changed ASIC from 73.4 to 72.2 after running EVGA precision load test, which somehow allowed the card to run far above throttle point..I saw 110C at one point. this card also seem to have other issues now. My other two cards run fine, but I have not run this test on them yet. In checking this problem out, I found that the GPU did not have proper thermal paste coverage, and perhaps that's what really led to ASIC dropping...it literally burnt the GPU in a bit, and damaged it enough that ASIC changed.

So now, Iwant to take this card, try extreme burn-in under controlled scenario, and see if I can't push ASIC down to ~60% like found on K1ngp!n cards.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derfer*
> 
> @gordon
> 
> Are your cards capping themselves at 1060mV or are you manually forcing that some how? I've never had a Kepler card not going to 1175mv on a stock bios. That might be make your testing more power conservative than the average case.


That is actually a good point. You notice I said above I run with +79MHz. That pushes the clock/voltage offset by 6 notches (13MHz/notch). The net result, as I mentioned many pages back is not a direct increase in clocks but a direct reduction in voltage. Lower voltage = lower TDP = more boost within TDP limit.

So yes - you are right I completely forgot about this. Which means normal voltage at 1046MHz would mean a TDP of more than 106%. I am still quite certain that isn't near danger levels - reference cooler at the normal 4200 rpm fan limit is easily good for 120% TDP at 95C.


----------



## derfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> my cards do drop to 549, and 663, and 748... thing is, they do this not just on high load, but also on low load. I have three cards, one run 1.175V, one 1.184V, and the third uses 1.200V.
> 
> The 1.200V changed ASIC from 73.4 to 72.2 after running EVGA precision load test, which somehow allowed the card to run far above throttle point..I saw 110C at one point. this card also seem to have other issues now. My other two cards run fine, but I have not run this test on them yet. In checking this problem out, I found that the GPU did not have proper thermal paste coverage, and perhaps that's what really led to ASIC dropping...it literally burnt the GPU in a bit, and damaged it enough that ASIC changed.
> 
> So now, Iwant to take this card, try extreme burn-in under controlled scenario, and see if I can't push ASIC down to ~60% like found on K1ngp!n cards.


Interesting. I had just assumed the ASIC was set in stone at the factory, but it's some sort of actively generated number? Only other reason it would change would be a gpu-z update with a tweaked scale.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> But are you using WC? I am not, so 1.21v is as far as I will ever venture on air.
> 
> FurMark was my mistake because I never knew anything about it or its history. It was just another stressor recommended on another forum to somebody.
> 
> Yeah, physical damage is a big deal to NewEgg and burnt VRMs show physical damage - it is even shown on FurMark website. That does mean my chances are slim for RMA replacement if they take the heatsink off and see the damage. I never took the heatsink off to see if there was damage... There was no smoke or smell, so I don't know how visible the damage is, but I bet its quite noticeable.
> 
> EVGA RMA is not going to work for the same reason - burnt VRMs and modded BIOS... I'll be stuck with HD4000 for the next 6 months if not more, lol. Oh well... I can sell the rest of PC and get a PS4 though!


if you used your credit card to purchase your card, you may opt to request it to be covered by purchase protection blah-blah-blah


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I got 2 more questions:
> 1. Does it void EVGA warrant to remove the HSF unit and let's say - use a different thermal paste?
> 2. Is there a way to revert back to normal clocks when the P00 state occurs WITHUOT a restart? It forces 549Mhz or something like that and there is no way to get back to stock or OC clocks unless you restart...


I'm about 90% certain I remember reading that replacing the HSF on the EVGA cards doesn't void the warranty - this is why they don't put warranty void stickers over the screws, unlike most other manufacturers.

Forced ~540 stuck clocks usually imply the card crashed and the pdaemon that runs on the card went into failsafe mode. The only way to reset it back into normal mode that I have found is to reboot the machine. This technically just means reloading the driver - my card runs in a VM, so on a reboot it doesn't get re-POST-ed via BIOS - OS reboot means just a driver initiates bus reset.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> my cards do drop to 549, and 663, and 748... thing is, they do this not just on high load, but also on low load. I have three cards, one run 1.175V, one 1.184V, and the third uses 1.200V.


Interesting - I only see down clock to below base locks under low load.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> The 1.200V changed ASIC from 73.4 to 72.2 after running EVGA precision load test, which somehow allowed the card to run far above throttle point..I saw 110C at one point. this card also seem to have other issues now. My other two cards run fine, but I have not run this test on them yet. In checking this problem out, I found that the GPU did not have proper thermal paste coverage, and perhaps that's what really led to ASIC dropping...it literally burnt the GPU in a bit, and damaged it enough that ASIC changed.
> 
> So now, Iwant to take this card, try extreme burn-in under controlled scenario, and see if I can't push ASIC down to ~60% like found on K1ngp!n cards.


You do realise a high number is better, right?


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derfer*
> 
> Interesting. I had just assumed the ASIC was set in stone at the factory, but it's some sort of actively generated number? Only other reason it would change would be a gpu-z update with a tweaked scale.


In the absence of source code for GPUZ being available, I think the best working assumption so far is that the ASIC number is worked out based on current leakage. Low leakage in general (but not always) means lower voltage is required to keep the chip stable. Lower voltage, lower TDP.

Thinking about it, my two EVGA cards seem to run a notch or two apart under load with identical settings. They have different ASIC scores. That implies the voltage table is offset slightly based on the leakage measured on the card.


----------



## boldenc

I would like to share my experience with an EVGA GTX 780 Ti ACX which I purchased used, I contacted several persons seeking for a high ASIC card, more than 80% as I mainly only overclock on air and I have good experience with 80's ASIC card on my previous card GTX 760 and GTX 780. I found a guy selling a card and I asked for the ASIC and it was 90%!
I ordered it and my problems begin with this bad card which I'm not sure what is the cause. The previous owner was only using the card with cuda miner for like 1 month. He has 15 cards and I asked him to test all of them to search a high ASIC card and the highest was this one the 90%. Now the problems are,
1- The card will boost at stock settings to 1189MHz
2- With this boost clock, the TDP was instantly limited, even at 106%, the card will instantly throttle the voltage/clock down to even 1.1200v from the stock 1.1870v due to the high TDP (I know the custom bios can fix that)
3- The biggest issue the card will crash after few minutes during heaven benchmark after like 5 ~ 10min which for me makes the card faulty.
The card will crash with stock bios and with the custom bios with TDP is not limited. With the stock bios the clock will go to lowest 1150MHz with 1.120v and crash (the low voltage and clock is due to limited TDP on the stock bios), on the custom bios the clock will stay steay at 1189MHz/1.187v but it will still crash
4- downclocking the clock to 1137MHz/1.187v boost clock fixed it and heaven can run over 1 hour without any crashes
so it was a bad experience with this high asic card :/


----------



## derfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> In the absence of source code for GPUZ being available, I think the best working assumption so far is that the ASIC number is worked out based on current leakage. Low leakage in general (but not always) means lower voltage is required to keep the chip stable. Lower voltage, lower TDP.
> 
> Thinking about it, my two EVGA cards seem to run a notch or two apart under load with identical settings. They have different ASIC scores. That implies the voltage table is offset slightly based on the leakage measured on the card.


Do they have identical temps? I had this same issue with two galaxy cards but when it comes to galaxy it's hard to compare throttle issues for them and reference cards since their throttling is non-standard or was at least in the 600 series.

And I really should start bookmarking this sort of thing, but there is a quote out there somewhere from somebody either from nvidia or one of their vendors that says ASICs work the opposite way people have been told, that lower scores are better, and that lines up with the majority of binned cards having low ASIC scores.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> Interesting - I only see down clock to below base locks under low load.
> You do realise a high number is better, right?


Yap. I do. Myy GTX 780-nonTi with 89% ASIC does 1306 out of the box on stock voltage.

But Ti..oh man. lowest ASIC = hottest card, = higher leakage...but...it runs also with higher voltage? You'd think lower ASIC would have lower voltage because of leakage...

And I believe you are right, that voltage table is adjusted, since how my cards behave and THAT is why I want to do the burn-in, to see if it changes, since the change now didn't affect voltage at all.

So, I still haz ZERO idea what ASIC % means.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derfer*
> 
> Interesting. I had just assumed the ASIC was set in stone at the factory, but it's some sort of actively generated number? Only other reason it would change would be a gpu-z update with a tweaked scale.


I thought the same too.. and I do work for the site that puts out GPU-Z, so I am more than aware of updates.

And honestly..I have no idea why my ASIC changed, either. I'm actually posting this info in hope someone could explain this.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derfer*
> 
> Do they have identical temps? I had this same issue with two galaxy cards but when it comes to galaxy it's hard to compare throttle issues for them and reference cards since their throttling is non-standard or was at least in the 600 series.
> 
> And I really should start bookmarking this sort of thing, but there is a quote out there somewhere from somebody either from nvidia or one of their vendors that says ASICs work the opposite way people have been told, that lower scores are better, and that lines up with the majority of binned cards having low ASIC scores.


Plausible, I guess - it could be a measure of current leakage rather than the population percentile. Unless somebody shows some actual code or official documentation we just won't know.

As for my cards running at slightly different voltages, the temperatures between them are generally leas than 2C apart. They are not in adjacent slots so there is no airflow obstruction.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> Plausible, I guess - it could be a measure of current leakage rather than the population percentile. Unless somebody shows some actual code or official documentation we just won't know.
> 
> As for my cards running at slightly different voltages, the temperatures between them are generally leas than 2C apart. They are not in adjacent slots so there is no airflow obstruction.


I've suggested lower leakage is better..but beucase when frozen, higher leakage can take lower temps, allowing for more scaling, where card with low leakage(high ASIC) can have coldbug. But with my cards, the ideas about leakage and how voltage should go is the opposite of what you'd expect too.


----------



## ggp759

Hey guys i need some help please. Just got my new evga gtx 780 ti acx. connected fine. i cant even see the bios. All that comes up on the screen are test patterns and colors. Blue red yellow white black and some sort of test patterns that someone uses to calibrate a monitor. What is that? Is the card broken? It is connected to Qnix monitor. Please help. Thanks


----------



## derfer

I bought some 92mm San Ace pwm fans for the front and backside of the vrm (thinking ahead to my G10) and I'm wondering if my suspension method will be problematic. I used cut down rubber(?) mounts to hold it above the card a bit, any chance those will melt?

These fans are great btw. Fantastic noise/pressure.


----------



## ninja85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggp759*
> 
> Hey guys i need some help please. Just got my new evga gtx 780 ti acx. connected fine. i cant even see the bios. All that comes up on the screen are test patterns and colors. Blue red yellow white black and some sort of test patterns that someone uses to calibrate a monitor. What is that? Is the card broken? It is connected to Qnix monitor. Please help. Thanks


Pic? Sounds Like its Broken but cud be also your videocable


----------



## pharcycle

Is your monitor a Korean (not samsung) 1440p monitor?

If so then there's two things I'd check-
1: for 1440p you need a dual link dvi cable
2: I've heard it said these monitors don't do scaling so one of two things could happen, either you get black borders around your lower resolution image or it won't show anything. My guess would be the former but not having one I don't know.

Other than that reseat the card and check all the power connections, bios settings for enabling the primary PCIe adapter instead of iGPU and monitor input and cable connections etc


----------



## Errorist66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggp759*
> 
> Hey guys i need some help please. Just got my new evga gtx 780 ti acx. connected fine. i cant even see the bios. All that comes up on the screen are test patterns and colors. Blue red yellow white black and some sort of test patterns that someone uses to calibrate a monitor. What is that? Is the card broken? It is connected to Qnix monitor. Please help. Thanks


sound like what my monitor will do when it is not connected to anything. Shutdown, reseat the card. Double check the 6Pin and 8Pin power cables. Assuming monitor cable is not broken like Ninja85 said.

update.
Looking at my 2 GTX780TI on XSPC waterblock, I could see a gap between the thermal-pad on the back of the PCB and the back-plate. The pad provided with the back-plate are for a titan. so a GTX780ti (3GB) with no memory chip on the back of the PCB is too low and there was no contact to the back-plate. So I removed the back-plate to put ticker thermal pad. Instead I used the PAD that came with the stock cooler. They are the right thickness (2.5/3mm i Think).

Maybe it makes no difference but now there's a good contact.


----------



## HeyBear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggp759*
> 
> Hey guys i need some help please. Just got my new evga gtx 780 ti acx. connected fine. i cant even see the bios. All that comes up on the screen are test patterns and colors. Blue red yellow white black and some sort of test patterns that someone uses to calibrate a monitor. What is that? Is the card broken? It is connected to Qnix monitor. Please help. Thanks


I had a bit of trouble the first time I installed my 780ti's as well. Do you have a spare monitor to boot with first? If so, I would try that using one of the video outputs on your motherboard first (with the card still connected), it won't work with the qnix though sadly.

I believe it was still defaulting to the igpu for video output, when the drivers were installed and the card was up and running, I could use the graphics card to hook the monitor up. Once you can see the motherboard UEFI/bios, it's also worth checking to see what the default graphics is set to as it might simply be a case of changing that to PCIe, this didn't work for me though.

If memory serves, I think I had to install the driver from safe mode as well. The display would stop working just before I made it to the desktop in normal mode for some reason, but it would work in safe mode.


----------



## ggp759

Thanks all you guys for the help. It was the monitor cable after all. It was working fine with my gtx 680 a minute before i installed the gtx 780 ti. I tried another monitor with the same cable but did not work. Then i reinstalled my gtx 680 and i was getting the same screen patterns and sometimes a corrupted screen altogether. Then i tried a new cable that came with my Asus 120Hz monitor and everything was running fine. Its really weird that the cable was working and then it wasn't. And the test patterns? If there is a problem i thought it was supposed to be a blank screen not test patterns for monitor calibration


----------



## phoenix887

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phoenix887*
> 
> hello guys.
> 
> I have a iChill GeForce GTX 780Ti HerculeZ X3 Ultra with the bios version 80.80.30.00.39 rev. 2.0. Can you make a modbios from this? Because is a newer version as the version you did already make in this thread.
> 
> iChill780ti.rom.doc 197k .doc file
> 
> 
> thanks in advance


any news?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phoenix887*
> 
> any news?


We are gathering all the new bios versions, when its done we will modd and release them, it wouldnt make any sense modding one by one!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> _"Preserving BIOS CheckSum is 100% possible. If Kepler Golden BIOS (KGB) could do it for GTX 680 cards, there is no reason why it cannot be done using other BIOS modding tools"_
> 
> *Good luck with that, go and look for "Crazynuts" the original developer and ask him why did he stop developing the tool...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to prevent the modded bios from appear as [MODIFIED] you would have to "fix" the bios digital signature...
> And for that my friend, GOOD LUCK!*
> 
> _"I am confused about the Base = Boost. It was stated that Base clocks, to which the card can throttle, should be safe and low enough to prevent the card from getting fried if it needs to cool down at lower clocks. Are you saying that setting Base to 900Mhz or any value BELOW Boost clock value would make it IMPOSSIBLE to disable Boost?"_
> 
> *Base clocks have to be = to boost clocks for the boost to be disabled, it doesnt matter if its 800mhz or 1100mhz!*
> 
> _"Its quite concerning actually as running the card at Boost clocks at all times would *definitely stress it and wear it out quicker*. This issue can be somewhat alleviated by creating custom profiles with downclocked settings, but if there is a situation where such software is not active, *then it could dangerous if the card starts getting hot and decides it needs to cool down at lower clocks*, which wouldn't be available since Base would = Boost"_
> 
> *You have several P-states that downclock the card in various situations:
> 
> P00 = Maximum 3D state
> P02 = Balanced 3D performance-power
> P05 = Middle idle state (Some video and applications use this level)
> P08 = Idle state*
> 
> *When temperatures reach the limit or the TDP limit is exceeded the cards will fall back to a lower P-state!
> And: YOU CAN CONTROL TDP DIRECTLY WITH THE SLIDER!!!!
> *
> 
> _"Does having better power phase VRMs translate as having better VRMs in general? For example, EVGA SC ACX get reference power phase, while ASUS DirectCU2 cards have slightly stronger/higher/better power phase VRMs. Does that mean ASUS cards can handle higher TDP better than EVGA SC ACX cards can?"_
> 
> *Yes it does! Better VRM's translate to higher supported amperage!*
> 
> _"set max TDP to 300W and max voltage to 1.20v simply because I mostly want Boost disabled to maintain stable clocks, BUT I am not comfortable with 1.21v and 350W running on cards with weak VRMs!"_
> 
> *Do you really think that 1,212V - 1,200V = 0.012V is really going to make a difference?
> 
> Read a short from my article:
> 
> "Well, the voltage is just is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work, Current is the flow of electric charge and wattage is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage! V * I = W ("I" is the variable for current, or amperage, in electronics and physics. It stands for "Impetus".)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you set a higher power limit, you are allowing for more amperage to be drawn, but it doesnt mean ITS drawing that amperage as its just a upper limit you set with the slider!
> It depends on the load the card has from the software its running! The more harsher it is the more power it draws, voltage only will allow more amperage to flow!
> You only need to increase the limit if you see frame drops and stutter, meaning the limit is too low for the software you are running! Just up it a bit and you will be fine!"
> *
> 
> _"Thus far there hasn't been a single recommendation for safe TDP value on air cooling"_
> 
> *Really? Just read the reviews and scope the cards makers, almost all of them state their cooler capacity, Stock cooler is about 350W, ACX is 400W i believe and Windforce/TF4 is 450W if im not mistaken!
> So you have the aircooling TDP recommendations by the engineers themselves!*
> 
> _" it does state somewhere that 1.21 is "safe enough" and that 80C should be the max temperature"_
> 
> *1,212V IS the maximum allowed voltage by the drivers, so, its NVIDIA that states it, so it IS SAFE! Unless you have a DEFECTIVE card to start with! Which was your case!
> Some VRM components have a maximum operating temperature of 85C, perhaps thats why even if you can go all the way to 95C!*
> 
> _"then shouldn't there be a specific disclaimer stating "Reference GTX 780 Ti cards have weak VRMs and it is unknown whether using TDP above 265W can damage VRMs or cause them to overheat on stock or ACX air cooling" ??? Please don't misinterpret my inquiry into this as an implication that Skyn3t BIOS is somehow responsible for hardware failure. I just don't want anyone else to accidentally fry their card or fry my next one because of unsafe TDP settings."_
> 
> *Yes, the 780Ti has weak VRM's but most people here has Oc'ed their cards and never damaged their cards, why? They were not defective and did not burn within a month!
> 
> Your card has the same VRM's as the Titan/780 with a few modified/added components but the power phases have the same specifications and power output:
> 
> 6 Phase VRM´s (CORE) 60A each = 360A
> 
> DC-DC = I(A) × V(V) = P(W) =» 360A x 1.6v = 576W Theoretical MAX Wattage for the core
> 
> Plus 2 Phases for the memory and the rest of the card!
> 
> @ 1.40v = 504W
> @ 1.45v = 522W
> 
> So the VRM's really can withstand more than 265W, and assuming your cooler was working fine...
> *
> 
> _"What is likely to overload VRMs and damage them - high voltage or high TDP? Would 1.21v and 265W TDP be less dangerous than 1.175v and 350W TDP, assuming the same GPU temp limit of 80C? "_
> 
> *I answered you this before, the correlation between voltage and wattage:
> 
> "Well, the voltage is just is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work, Current is the flow of electric charge and wattage is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage! V * I = W ("I" is the variable for current, or amperage, in electronics and physics. It stands for "Impetus".)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you set a higher power limit, you are allowing for more amperage to be drawn, but it doesnt mean ITS drawing that amperage as its just a upper limit you set with the slider!
> It depends on the load the card has from the software its running! The more harsher it is the more power it draws, voltage only will allow more amperage to flow!
> You only need to increase the limit if you see frame drops and stutter, meaning the limit is too low for the software you are running! Just up it a bit and you will be fine!"
> *
> _"Which situation would heat up VRMs more?"_
> 
> *Mining! As it loads completely the cuda cores! Even with low voltage you will have a high amperage draw!*
> 
> _"Would SVET tools be capable of creating custom modded BIOS like Sk3net BIOS?"_
> 
> *If you have the background knowledge in electrics/electronic in a sense on how the card works in general, yes, sure!
> 
> Now, i think you are overreacting on all of this, your card was defective, you will get a replacement and thats it! If it fails again , you are entitled to another one!
> thats how it works until the warranty expires, i have had cases of 3 RMA's on a single card! it all depends on the factory components batches, if one is defective you will have a series of cards defective, or its a matter of QC (quality control) in a 1000 cards at least 5% can be defective per se!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


I don't mean to restart this sub-topic but *I am NOT finding any sources/reviews that support the claims of GTX 780 Ti reference cooler being able to cool up to 350W TDP and ACX cooler up to 400W TDP.* Could you please point me to that information? No reviews that I could find talk about flashing modded BIOS and increasing TDP past nVidia limt of 265W, but I don't know everything and hope you can point me in the right direction for me to learn. For now I have been visiting EVGA forums and asking there, but nobody seems to know about TDP limits there either, aside from nVidia reference 265W limit. If reference nVidia cooler can cool 350W without problems, then why does nVidia limit TDP to 265W???


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I don't mean to restart this sub-topic but *I am NOT finding any sources/reviews that support the claims of GTX 780 Ti reference cooler being able to cool up to 350W TDP and ACX cooler up to 400W TDP.* Could you please point me to that information? No reviews that I could find talk about flashing modded BIOS and increasing TDP past nVidia limt of 265W, but I don't know everything and hope you can point me in the right direction for me to learn. For now I have been visiting EVGA forums and asking there, but nobody seems to know about TDP limits there either, aside from nVidia reference 265W limit. If reference nVidia cooler can cool 350W without problems, then why does nVidia limit TDP to 265W???


My own testing shows that the reference cooler tops out at about 120% TDP @ 95C @ 4200rpm. If you have a BIOS that let's you crank the fan up to 5200rpm like on the engineering Titan BIOS, you can push about 140% @ 95C. It'll be 10-15% less at 85C.

No idea about ACX as I don't own one.


----------



## phoenix887

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> We are gathering all the new bios versions, when its done we will modd and release them, it wouldnt make any sense modding one by one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Allright







thanks


----------



## gagac1971

evga gtx 780 ti sc acx whit bios 80 80 30 00 80
i moded bios from skys moded bios
stock clocs normal, boost enabled
1.21v unlocked
and i moded values of power table 124% - 250w to 310w.
for me is perfect bios moded this way .......max temp on 1.2v 1265 mhz whit fan 100% 65c

GK110oc1.zip 135k .zip file


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> My own testing shows that the reference cooler tops out at about 120% TDP @ 95C @ 4200rpm. If you have a BIOS that let's you crank the fan up to 5200rpm like on the engineering Titan BIOS, you can push about 140% @ 95C. It'll be 10-15% less at 85C.
> 
> No idea about ACX as I don't own one.


Yeah, but you don't know the VRM temps and then you mentioned BIOS changing temps. How do you measure the "tops out" ? When I was OCing with Skyn3t BIOS, it was reaching 345W at 80C for GPU and 100% for fan at the highest load and OC that was stable. However, I have no idea if VRMs were cool enough. This is what makes all this complicated? Is "topping out" a max TDP at 95C GPU and 100% fan or something else? How exactly do you measure what TDP a cooler can sustain?


----------



## gordan

It is as simple as it sounds. You see what TDP you are pushing sustained (e.g. CudaMiner) according to GPUZ at 95C with the fan at 100%. If you can't get to 95C you push the TDP up in small increments until you can.


----------



## MonarchX

LOL! FurMark pushed all 600W at 95C and my card died. That does not make 600W a safe limit. So, the only way to find out a safe TDP is to push it until it starts freaking out? That would be a great way to damage the card and it would be DUMB.


----------



## error-id10t

You need to change your question.

Take the CPUs as an example. Haswell runs bloody hot yet there are people who insist that the ONLY way to ensure you're stable is to run Prime95 for hours. That's all well and good but that severely limits the clocks that I can use (I'll use myself as an example) because of temps/throttling. I could jump into BIOS and disable thermal protection and the other protections and then kick off Prime95 and few minutes later wonder why my chip doesn't work anymore. That's basically what you're doing with your GPU and those programs (IMO).

Or you could decide to do what I do with my chip and run various other programs, encoding, XTU Bench, games etc and if you're stable you're good to go. You're probably running at least 2-3 Multi's higher and you're not reaching the throttling levels. So for a GPU (again, what I find) the better program to check artefacts would be something like Tombraider bench and Metro LL Bench then play them. BF4 comes probably 3rd, possibly 4th after Farcry 3.

Not a perfect example but hope it makes sense at least. Unlike with CPUs with the GPUs you could at least buy a version which can cope with more "abuse".


----------



## MonarchX

Prime95 makes for a good stability checker for games, but as far as TDP goes - we are back to the original issue of no facts on safe TDP from any engineers...


----------



## cstkl1

Er
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> You need to change your question.
> 
> Take the CPUs as an example. Haswell runs bloody hot yet there are people who insist that the ONLY way to ensure you're stable is to run Prime95 for hours. That's all well and good but that severely limits the clocks that I can use (I'll use myself as an example) because of temps/throttling. I could jump into BIOS and disable thermal protection and the other protections and then kick off Prime95 and few minutes later wonder why my chip doesn't work anymore. That's basically what you're doing with your GPU and those programs (IMO).
> 
> Or you could decide to do what I do with my chip and run various other programs, encoding, XTU Bench, games etc and if you're stable you're good to go. You're probably running at least 2-3 Multi's higher and you're not reaching the throttling levels. So for a GPU (again, what I find) the better program to check artefacts would be something like Tombraider bench and Metro LL Bench then play them. BF4 comes probably 3rd, possibly 4th after Farcry 3.
> 
> Not a perfect example but hope it makes sense at least. Unlike with CPUs with the GPUs you could at least buy a version which can cope with more "abuse".


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Prime95 makes for a good stability checker for games, but as far as TDP goes - we are back to the original issue of no facts on safe TDP from any engineers...


Err those guys really dont know how to use stress tools. Especially on haswell. They overvolt their vccin etc.

For gpu stress test here is mine.
Loop run on heaven
& 3dmark11 gtest 1 max everything except msaa. Take note this is heavy n its close to running furmark.

Hence y my 24/7 go to clock is [email protected] 7200mhz at default 100%, 82c on ref air with this fan profile










1.075v cause i cant undervolt this as its based on the vid/voltage table of my card using occanram black 1006 bios. So far gaming at 2560x1080p. Most stressful game is tomb raider at everything maxed out ssaa 4x n tressfx. Min fps was 32.

Just my take on air setup.


----------



## z0ki

Alright well for my OC I left the voltage to 1.28v I I think, 300mhz on the core gpu-z reads 1385mhz MSI showing 1372mhz 3 loops so far all seems well, ambient temps around 26c GPU has not exceeded 40c

**edit**

Here are my screenshots right after the bench, ran 7 loops artefact free and crash free.

VRM did not exceed 40c either which is good. Never actually bothered to note down what my VRM temps were running at. But decided to do so this time after reading some peeps were getting in excess of 70-80c. So I am safe to assume all is well on that front.

*RIGHT MOUSE CLICK OPEN IMAGE IN NEW TAB*

Screens.


----------



## z0ki

*UPDATE!*

Just hit 1400mhz dead at 1.3v dead (obviously it's a little higher awaiting for my DMM to arrive) I tried at 1.26v had artifacts, so thought i'd just go straight up to 1.30000v was stable for 7 runs, then ran a benchmark (screen below) and all was good. Temps did not exceed 45c and the VRM was 48c.

So what i'll do now is bring that voltage back a notch and test. Again PWM Freq @ 400khz

1400mhz was my goal, is it game stable? Yet to test, though i will say i found on my older OC, every game i played was stable, bf4, bioshock infinate, iracing, assetto corser, dark soul II etc etc and it was stable in all expect Titanfall. Could go 10 rounds without a single crash, then go away come back loud it up and crash half way through the first round. So i am not sure if that is a game issue or driver issue with optimizations but we'll soon see.





Lowered the voltage down a click from 1.3000v to 1.2937v bench stable 7 runs. so gonna go one lower again and see..

Still totally unaware if it's game stable but we'll see

***EDIT#2***

Tested 1.28750V, stable at 1400mhz 7 times no artifacts or crashing.

Going to test out some games now and see how we go..


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> LOL! FurMark pushed all 600W at 95C and my card died. That does not make 600W a safe limit. So, the only way to find out a safe TDP is to push it until it starts freaking out? That would be a great way to damage the card and it would be DUMB.


The key part of my post you missed is "in small increments". Temperature oscilations are dampened by thermal inertia. The number of Joules of energy you can put into something before it heats up can be quite large. Just because you can put 600 Joules in one second into something and it doesn't instantly get to 95C doesn't mean you can do so indefinitely. And just because the GPU can handle a steady state of 95C with a consistent amount of amps going through it does not mean you can put twice as many amps through it for just one second and expect nothing to melt, regardless of what temperature it gets to.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> You need to change your question.
> 
> Take the CPUs as an example. Haswell runs bloody hot yet there are people who insist that the ONLY way to ensure you're stable is to run Prime95 for hours. That's all well and good but that severely limits the clocks that I can use (I'll use myself as an example) because of temps/throttling. I could jump into BIOS and disable thermal protection and the other protections and then kick off Prime95 and few minutes later wonder why my chip doesn't work anymore. That's basically what you're doing with your GPU and those programs (IMO).


Prime95 is pretty useless at stability testing as are most of the various Pi calculators. I have seen machines that are stable with Prime95 for days which OCCT can shake loose in seconds.

First of all - you should _never_ disable thermal protection. That is stupid. What you should, however, do, is make sure your cooling is adequate to ensure that your CPU never reaches the thermal protection throttling limit under the maximum generatable load.

The other thing to consider is turbo-boost. It is necessary to load test with different numbers of cores being loaded. You can do this by ensuring all processes are restricted in their CPU affinity, which will keep the other cores idle. In 99% of cases, though, it is sufficient to test with a full load on all cores, and on a single core, unless you are unlucky and you have a particularly bad core on your CPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Or you could decide to do what I do with my chip and run various other programs, encoding, XTU Bench, games etc and if you're stable you're good to go. You're probably running at least 2-3 Multi's higher and you're not reaching the throttling levels. So for a GPU (again, what I find) the better program to check artefacts would be something like Tombraider bench and Metro LL Bench then play them. BF4 comes probably 3rd, possibly 4th after Farcry 3.


And then you'll wonder after a software patch why your machine is suddenly unstable. Stability is a discrete value of 1 or 0. It is either stable under all generatable loads or it isn't stable. Unless your time is worthless you most definitely don't want to be chasing random instabilities months after you have built the machine. It is one of the reasons why I nowdays refuse to buy a CPU/motherboard combo that doesn't support ECC RAM. It removes a large part of the stabilization complexity because you can see immediately is the instability is on the RAM or on the CPU.


----------



## Leader

Hi i tried to flash skyn3t-Ti-ACX-vBios for 780ti ACX with nvflash, but i get I/O ERROR: Cannot open file: (bios name). Tried new and older nvflash and superclocked bios all have same error. Changed bios name from 3 letters to 5 to 8 and no luck.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leader*
> 
> Hi i tried to flash skyn3t-Ti-ACX-vBios for 780ti ACX with nvflash, but i get I/O ERROR: Cannot open file: (bios name). Tried new and older nvflash and superclocked bios all have same error.


try using ezflash on the original post just rename the bios to x.rom like in the readme and place in the ezflash folder.

If you want to use nvflash just name the bios to something easy like ti.rom. that should fix the problem I think.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> The key part of my post you missed is "in small increments". Temperature oscillations are dampened by thermal inertia. The number of Joules of energy you can put into something before it heats up can be quite large. Just because you can put 600 Joules in one second into something and it doesn't instantly get to 95C doesn't mean you can do so indefinitely. And just because the GPU can handle a steady state of 95C with a consistent amount of amps going through it does not mean you can put twice as many amps through it for just one second and expect nothing to melt, regardless of what temperature it gets to.


... You must have figured by now I am more into practical aspect of OC than theoretical. If you allow 600W TDP @ 95C, then FurMark WILL use *all of it* and burn your card. Thus, what you said about finding the max TDP through testing is just plain stupid. Even if you use small increments, you will find that burn-in software will just incrementally use more W until your card burns or starts freaking out, but you may be damaging it way before it is freaking out. Then there is the fact that FurMark is not just old, but its way beyond any intensive burn-in software. I agree that testing needs to be thorough and no game will stress the card as much as good burn-in software. Running OCCT, Heaven, 3DMark, GPU-Z 3D window, and EVGA OC Scanner all at once will stress the card more than any game, and yet nowhere like FurMark would. This is why testing with it, slowly increasing TDP, will simply burn your card slowly rather than in 6 seconds. Not to mention that 95C itself is stupid as hell to use. 80C MAX. At 80C max and OC of 1281Mhz, 1.21v, disabled Boost (Skyn3t BIOS) the very maximum my card used while running OCCT, Heaven, and EVGA OC Scanner at the same time at the most extreme settings was 345W. I could have left it like that for hours and it would've been stable. However, that does NOT mean that 345W TDP was safe for VRMs! In fact, if I were to restart my PC while running those benchmarks, my motherboard would make 1 long and 2 short beeps immediately after restart, which was the code for "Something is wrong with your videocard". With TDP of 300W, 80C, 1.21v, a forced restart produced no such beeps. My card obviously was not safe at 345W TDP. Besides, if it can run for 24hrs like that, it may be stable, but end up dying in a month or so. I want my card for at least 2 years to work good and stable.

You seem like you know much about it all, but you have purely theoretical approach and it didn't help you keep your card safe. You killed it. *In practice, things don't always work like they are supposed to in theory.* You were running it at 95C with CUDA Miner, stock cooler, and using TDP of 350W = insanity. 95C is only safe if you stick with reference voltage and TDP of 265W, which is also reference. Limiting temp to anything above 80C (OK, maybe 85C) is mind-boggingly dumb with a custom BIOS that disables Boost and enables 1.21v, if you use high TDP. We don't know exactly how high of TDP is too high, but your method is sure as hell not a good way to find out. *The only TDP info we had is the info provided here, but none of the provided "safe" TDP values could be substantiated by any articles, reviews, or quotes from engineers from any brand manufacturers. We just don't know, but I bet 265W limit is there for a reason*. I don't like to criticize individuals, but just like others have pointed out, you don't really have good answers. It makes more sense to listen to those with experience, one that allowed them to keep their cards safe from getting burned while using unlocked BIOS with disabled Boost, high TDP, voltage, and of course OC.

Prime95 actually is a VERY good program to run to verify stability of your CPU. Again, you are stuck to your theories, but you have no practice in OC that would keep all your games stable. Prime95, by itself, is awesome, but if you want to use more of CPU's features and capabilities, especially ones related to games and 3D rendering, then it would be best to run Prime95 along with 3DMark or some other 3D benchmark. If it doesn't fail after 24hrs, the chances are very close to 100% that you can safely use that OC to play games and blame those games if they crash. Hell, if Prime95 alone is stable for some 4hrs, then you can safely game too. I've yet to have a single game or application to crash after finding stable clocks through a 4hr Prime95 torture test. SpeedStep should be disabled, all C states also disabled. Temps should never get anywhere close to TJ Max. For 3770K, 85C should the maximum CPU temp on any specific core after many hours of Prime95. Your clock needs to be running at your OC 100% of the time if you want to have no stutters of any kind in games. My previous 3770K ran like that for 2 years without any problems until I tried to de-lid it and scratched it, which broke it.

LOL @ ECC RAM! You're living in a different world, friend, away from practical reality... I'm sorry, but you don't need all that to verify stability of your CPU. If you need ECC RAM and motherboard to find out what is stable and not, then you just don't know much about overclocking CPUs. Today's i7 and i5 chips are very easy to OC and to find stable OC because when your CPU OC is unstable, Prime95 crashes very quickly. If Prime95 can run for 4hrs of Torture Test (CPU-only) then the OC is stable. You need to test RAM and CPU OC separately. Don't even bother telling me that higher RAM OC would de-stabilize CPU OC. That would be the case of extreme OC, where even BCLK would be changed. They even say that using 4 DIMMs could reduce CPU OC, but that was not the case with ASUS Z77 Sabertooth, ASUS P8Z77-V Pro, 3770K that could OC to 4.4Ghz, and another 3770K that could OC to 4.6Ghz. In each case, I could find a 100% stable OC within a single day for CPU and RAM. Afterwards, every single game ran flawlessly, NEVER crashing for YEARS if I didn't OC my videocard.


----------



## M5ilencer

Can anyone here share their "Unigine Heaven Benchmark 4.0" results in the following criteria- Ultra Extreme 1920x1080 and only with the 337.50 Beta Driver

Your GPU Default Clock speed must be between 940-980Mhz with stock 7000GHz memory. I will give Rep!

Thanks


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M5ilencer*
> 
> Can anyone here share their "Unigine Heaven Benchmark 4.0" results in the following criteria- Ultra Extreme 1920x1080 and only with the 337.50 Beta Driver


Here you are :


Spoiler: Heaven









Spoiler: Clock fluctuations







It runs between 993 MHz - 954 MHz. It only reaches 1006 MHz while the benchmark is changing the scenes and throttle back again. My system only supports PCI-E 2.0 so if you have 3.0 the results might not end up very accurate.


----------



## gagac1971

hey guys i have evga gtx 780 ti sc acx playing on 1250 mhz all time also whit 1.2V and about 290W...
temp never pass 65c...is this overclock whit this temp and about 280W is ok for every day usage?
thanks


----------



## gordan

@MonarchX - I think I'm going to have to give up on you - there is so much ignorance in your last post that I simply lack energy to begin correcting it. Good luck - you'll need it.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> @gordan - I think I'm going to have to give up on you - there is so much ignorance in your last post that I simply lack energy to begin correcting it. Good luck - you'll need it.


There, fixed that. Lol









@gordan what CPU and mobo are you running that supports ECC AND allows you to OC? Just curious.


----------



## derfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Prime95 actually is a VERY good program to run to verify stability of your CPU.


Not really. Haven't seen it work well since Sandy, and that was only with the old less intensive versions. If someone tells me their system is 24 hours prime95 stable on Ivy or later I tell them it's not stable. It's a pointless test to run when a few hours of H.264 encoding will tell you more than days of P95. It took me many more voltage notches across the core and IMC to get Crysis 3 stable (2 play throughs is my standard for both core and graphics stability) and another bump to get cudaminer stable with the cpu assist turned on, which is a fantastic test of your stability at mixed loads as it's intense but doesn't max the turbo clocks and voltage.

If you check around you'll find many others speak of the demise of P95. It's just not a relevant test anymore, like furmark frankly. I haven't seen furmark catch borderline instability since the 200 series. Which is why I don't understand why anyone is even talking about it, aside from being bad at detecting errors it doesn't even load the card as much as say OCCT, unless they've massively updated it recently.


----------



## MonarchX

Theoretical ignorance - sure, but I have enough practice to know how to test for OC stability. You let your card run @ 95C and 350W 24/7 using one of the most intensive torturers out there - CUDA Miner. You also buy ECC motherboards and RAM because that is the only way you can figure out whether its the RAM or the CPU that is causing instability. That is about all one needs to know to judge your ability to find maximum safe & stable OC, voltage for CPU, and max safe & stable OC, voltage, and TDP for GPU. That in addition to the use of FurMark, which will use up ANY TDP you throw at it, while not even OCCT or any game would do that is a great example of practical ignorance. Saying that Prime95 is a useless program for CPU stress-testing is once again, can come only from someone who hasn't been testing CPU stability. I can run OCCT at max torture settings @ 4.7Ghz, but Prime95 fails at 4.6Ghz, so Prime95 is sure as hell more intensive that OCCT. ECC RAM... LMAO!!! I don't know anyone but you who uses it for gaming and benchmarking. Its mean for super-stability in servers.

I mean really - how could you with so much knowledge end up killing your card??? Why on Earth would you run it at 95C while it is suggested not to go above 80C???


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derfer*
> 
> Not really. Haven't seen it work well since Sandy, and that was only with the old less intensive versions. If someone tells me their system is 24 hours prime95 stable on Ivy or later I tell them it's not stable. It's a pointless test to run when a few hours of H.264 encoding will tell you more than days of P95. It took me many more voltage notches across the core and IMC to get Crysis 3 stable (2 play throughs is my standard for both core and graphics stability) and another bump to get cudaminer stable with the cpu assist turned on, which is a fantastic test of your stability at mixed loads as it's intense but doesn't max the turbo clocks and voltage.
> 
> If you check around you'll find many others speak of the demise of P95. It's just not a relevant test anymore, like furmark frankly. I haven't seen furmark catch borderline instability since the 200 series. Which is why I don't understand why anyone is even talking about it, aside from being bad at detecting errors it doesn't even load the card as much as say OCCT, unless they've massively updated it recently.


OCCT + EVGA OC Scanner + Catzilla ran perfectly fine at the same time on my GTX 780 Ti, which was set to use 80C GPU temp as the maximum allowed thermal limit. Then I ran FurMark and in 6 seconds it bypassed 80C GPU thermal limit that I set, raised GPU temp to 95C and TDP to 600W. Then the card died.

Again, maybe each system responds differently, but I can set CPU OC to 4.7Ghz and OCCT max torture CPU stress test will go on forever, while games and Prime95 would crash. I also recommend running Prime95 with 3DMark to fully test the stability. I've yet to have a single game ever crash in 2 years after Prime95 stress test "approved" of my OC. It has never been the other way around. Prime95 detects instability in CPUs very quickly, usually within 20 minutes. I use In-Place Large FFTs torture test to find out max stable CPU OC. I use the Blend torture test and OCCT to test RAM stability.


----------



## Yungfu

I dunno if this was uploaded already, but here's a newer bios for the Palit 780ti Jetstream. Was hoping to get it modded.

780tijetstream.zip 134k .zip file


----------



## Purke

So guys need some help here... was doing some overclocking tonight , nothing extreme .. around 1200 core using Sky's bios , and voltages around 1,1-1,2

Started 3d mark, and right at the start ive seen some artifacts .. so i aborted and lowered the clock a bit..
Then after trying to start 3d mark again, i get display driver stopped responding and has recovered a few times in a row.. resulting in a bsod

After going into safe mode deleting afterburner, and my nvidia drivers (with the DDU) i managed to boot up , but cant instal any of nvidia drivers > it bsods right at the start cause of nvlddmkm.sys

Why do i have a feeling my card is dead ?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purke*
> 
> So guys need some help here... was doing some overclocking tonight , nothing extreme .. around 1200 core using Sky's bios , and voltages around 1,1-1,2
> 
> Started 3d mark, and right at the start ive seen some artifacts .. so i aborted and lowered the clock a bit..
> Then after trying to start 3d mark again, i get display driver stopped responding and has recovered a few times in a row.. resulting in a bsod
> 
> After going into safe mode deleting afterburner, and my nvidia drivers (with the DDU) i managed to boot up , but cant instal any of nvidia drivers > it bsods right at the start cause of nvlddmkm.sys
> 
> Why do i have a feeling my card is dead ?


Can u boot back to safe mode? If so, try deleting that .sys file, reboot normally and try reinstalling nvidia drivers.


----------



## Purke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Can u boot back to safe mode? If so, try deleting that .sys file, reboot normally and try reinstalling nvidia drivers.


Didnt work... i can do everything except installing the nvidia drivers


----------



## MonarchX

In Safe Mode, uninstall nVidia drivers first, do NOT restart, then use http://www.wagnardmobile.com/DDU/ to get rid of the rest, then restart. Make sure to install 337.61 Hotfix drivers because 337.50 have VM problems. I hope this fixes it for you. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Purke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> In Safe Mode, uninstall nVidia drivers first, do NOT restart, then use http://www.wagnardmobile.com/DDU/ to get rid of the rest, then restart. Make sure to install 337.61 Hotfix drivers because 337.50 have VM problems. I hope this fixes it for you. Let us know how it goes!


I did try that before i wrote the post here, tho it didnt work

However i just fixed the problem and im not really sure why the hell it worked this way

What i did was : I Re-Flashed my Bios to the old one(ref) , tried to instal the driver > Didnt work
Then i shut down, and pulled out the psu power cord ... after a few min i restarted, and Flashed again to the Sky's bios, tried to instal the driver and *** it works


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> There, fixed that. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @gordan what CPU and mobo are you running that supports ECC AND allows you to OC? Just curious.


EVGA SR-2. Also, almost all enthusiast grade motherboards for AMD chips support ECC and OC-ing.


----------



## Arm3nian

OCCT is a fairly crappy program, prime95 is much better. Prime95 is a good start to test stability, but it isn't enough alone. The best stability test is to run variety of stress tests, encoding/gaming/benching, whatever it may be.

As for the GPU, Furmark is terrible. You should only run it in the winter to keep your room warm. Edit: Not even worth it then, just destroys your card.

If you must have ECC ram to test system stability, you're doing something wrong.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> If you must have ECC ram to test system stability, you're doing something wrong.


It takes guessing out of establishing what errored out. Otherwise you have no way of being certain what went wrong.

OC related errors are random and independent. On one pass you might not get errors for 10 hours, on the next it might error out after 2 minutes. That means that if you test your CPU as "stable", and then start tuning the RAM you can still get an error on the CPU and be assuming it's the RAM rather than the CPU - because the latter tested as stable the day before. Worse, tuning each puts more stress on the other, which can also cause an instability to show up on the component that previously tested as stable.

Extra monitoring always helps.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> EVGA SR-2. Also, almost all enthusiast grade motherboards for AMD chips support ECC and OC-ing.


Lol, so no good hardware then, gotcha.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> It takes guessing out of establishing what errored out. Otherwise you have no way of being certain what went wrong.
> 
> OC related errors are random and independent. On one pass you might not get errors for 10 hours, on the next it might error out after 2 minutes. That means that if you test your CPU as "stable", and then start tuning the RAM you can still get an error on the CPU and be assuming it's the RAM rather than the CPU - because the latter tested as stable the day before. Worse, tuning each puts more stress on the other, which can also cause an instability to show up on the component that previously tested as stable.
> 
> Extra monitoring always helps.


If you are so paranoid about stability then why are you overclocking in the first place? Obviously not speed improvements since you are using slow ecc ram.

You don't need to guess anything. Leave ram at stock and oc the cpu, as I said running prime for 24hours doesn't mean it's stable, use your computer for a few days, if it doesn't bsod, move on to your ram. If you start crashing when you oc the ram, then it's obviously the ram's fault.

Besides everything I've just said, ECC ram is used for internal data correction, not to guess what went wrong with the hardware... everything hardware related in a server should be stable, data correction is for verification on the software side.

ECC ram and overclocking should not be used in the same sentence, and everyone else in the overclocking community would agree with me.

SR-2 is the opposite of stable, talk to Stay Puft who attempted to build a gaming machine off of it


----------



## z0ki

Give up on him. U can't help stupid


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> If you are so paranoid about stability then why are you overclocking in the first place? Obviously not speed improvements since you are using slow ecc ram.
> 
> You don't need to guess anything. Leave ram at stock and oc the cpu, as I said running prime for 24hours doesn't mean it's stable, use your computer for a few days, if it doesn't bsod, move on to your ram. If you start crashing when you oc the ram, then it's obviously the ram's fault.
> 
> Besides everything I've just said, ECC ram is used for internal data correction, not to guess what went wrong with the hardware... everything hardware related in a server should be stable, data correction is for verification on the software side.
> 
> ECC ram and overclocking should not be used in the same sentence, and everyone else in the overclocking community would agree with me.
> 
> SR-2 is the opposite of stable, talk to Stay Puft who attempted to build a gaming machine off of it


What makes you think ECC RAM is any slower clock-for-clock and timing-for-timing than non-ECC RAM? This is a myth. If anything registered ECC RAM will let you go faster because the extra buffering on the control lines lowers the load on the MCH.

ECC is linked via EDAC, along with in-CPU ECC (e.g. on caches), so having that logging enable can give you an early warning if certain components are becoming unstable before uncorrectable errors get as far as the software layer.

I have no idea who the person you speak with is, but I can attest to two things about the SR-2:

1) A nontrivial fraction of them are outright faulty. I'm on 3rd replacement on one of mine. The other was perfect from the beginning. If I hadn't got two to facilitate a cross-check on everything to establish what is "normal", I'd have given up quite early on, cut my losses and traded it in for something else.

2) If it is not faulty, it works very well. Subtle instabilities creep in at around 180 bclk; I run mine at 166. A 25% OC is trivially easy to achieve, and certainly worth having. And there are few other motherboards that will take 96GB of RAM and have plenty of PCIe slots. I could no doubt get closer to 180 bclk, but there is the matter of diminishing returns and I feel no particular urge to spend more days testing.

There is a hardware bug/feature on NF200 bridges (not specific to SR-2, it manifests on all motherboards featuring the NF200) which meant I had to write a Xen patch to make PCI pass through work properly with GPUs (I consolidated a workstation and two gaming rigs onto this machine), but now it works very well indeed.

And you can probably conclude from the conversation on stability testing and what I consider stable that I have tested mine far more thoroughly than most people here would have.

Don't assume a single data point tells the entire picture. You could be taking advice from somebody with faulty hardware. Without a cross-check all you will achieve is forming an opinion based on duff data.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Lol, so no good hardware then, gotcha.


Personally, I consider all hardware that doesn't come with ECC support to be faulty by design. Too many days spent troubleshooting stability issues arising from duff memory that fails to be stable even at it's default clocks, even after an RMA replacement (Patriot, if you're wondering). Once you assign a value to your time above 0, perspective on things like this changes significantly.


----------



## Arm3nian

Every benchmark ever submitted uses normal ram, that's enough to make me think it is faster. Don't even need to talk tech/numbers.

I'm sure the manufacturers of motherboards made for overclocking know what they are doing. Sr-2 is a workstation gaming hybrid, which is why it has ecc support. My RIVBE doesn't, I guess it's a low end motherboard not made for overclocking then.

Please post pics of how after a bsod or before ecc ram aids you in overclocking.

As for stability expectations, stability is stability. You could test your chip for 10 years and I test mine for a minute, and find both are equally as stable


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Every benchmark ever submitted uses normal ram, that's enough to make me think it is faster. Don't even need to talk tech/numbers.


Hard evidence, that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> I'm sure the manufacturers of motherboards made for overclocking know what they are doing. Sr-2 is a workstation gaming hybrid, which is why it has ecc support. My RIVBE doesn't, I guess it's a low end motherboard not made for overclocking then.


You understand the difference between made for OC-ing and made for stability, right? And that two are not mutually exclusive?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Please post pics of how after a bsod or before ecc ram aids you in overclocking.


It helps because witout ECC there is no way to distinguish with any certainty whether a data error was caused by CPU or RAM instability. With ECC RAM you will start to see non-fatal errors in the log which tells you with certainty the problem is on that RAM side. This gives you a definitive indicator of the root cause.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> As for stability expectations, stability is stability. You could test your chip for 10 years and I test mine for a minute, and find both are equally as stable


Sure, on provision you only ever use your machine for a few seconds at a time. My machine is on 24/7 and being used 24/7 for various tasks (gaming only being a relatively small part of it's function), so I need confidence in the level of long term stability that usage profile requires. If you only use yours for gaming and for shorter periods, I guess your stability bar is lower.

I like to make sure stability is objective rather than only in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Arm3nian

My stability bar is not crashing when I'm doing things. No one has ever needed ecc ram for a stable overclock.

You have no argument.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> My stability bar is not crashing when I'm doing things. No one has ever needed ecc ram for a stable overclock.


Can you also guarantee that you aren't getting invisible errors creeping into your data? This may not matter if your machine is purely a gaming rig (you might not care if a file (game, OS, document) gets corrupted), but don't assume that your machine is actually stable just because it doesn't crash. It could easily be corrupting your data (as in more often than modern disks do on their own).

I never said you *need* ECC for a stable OC (any more than you need it for a stable non-OC) - I am saying that it makes stability testing much easier and more reliable.


----------



## Thetbrett

hey, er ..we are getting off topic. This a 780 ti thread, and we have ventures into different arguments. Can we get back , please?


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> Can you also guarantee that you aren't getting invisible errors creeping into your data? This may not matter if your machine is purely a gaming rig (you might not care if a file (game, OS, document) gets corrupted), but don't assume that your machine is actually stable just because it doesn't crash. It could easily be corrupting your data (as in more often than modern disks do on their own).
> 
> I never said you *need* ECC for a stable OC (any more than you need it for a stable non-OC) - I am saying that it makes stability testing much easier and more reliable.


You shouldn't be overclocking if data reliability is the #1 concern.

You overclock once for a stable 24/7 machine. The ram telling you the cpu failed is going to dramatically speed up that process? You have a 50/50 shot... and if you tested it properly you shouldn't even need that feature.


----------



## gagac1971

hey guys i have evga gtx 780 ti sc acx playing on 1250 mhz all time also whit 1.2V and about 290W...
temp never pass 65c...is this overclock whit this temp and about 280W is ok for every day usage?
thanks


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> hey guys i have evga gtx 780 ti sc acx playing on 1250 mhz all time also whit 1.2V and about 290W...
> temp never pass 65c...is this overclock whit this temp and about 280W is ok for every day usage?
> thanks


i'm pretty sure the gpu can handle that clock and voltage without problem, but you'd have to consider other pcb components as some of them may already be operating at a higher temp, e.g. VRM. I'm sure other folks who have the ACX version will throw in some insights


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purke*
> 
> Didnt work... i can do everything except installing the nvidia drivers


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purke*
> 
> Didnt work... i can do everything except installing the nvidia drivers


Can you quickly list down what you have done so far? Thx

Edit: nevermind, i saw you already resolved it. Good work


----------



## .Cerberus

I'm so excited! SLI SOON!


----------



## Hennessey

http://valid.canardpc.com/cvh8xm


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Cerberus*
> 
> I'm so excited! SLI SOON!


Which gpus

Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk


----------



## .Cerberus

I'm getting my second EVGA GTX 780 TI SC ACX


----------



## xxpantherrrxx

I've got a problem, today I booted up my PC and went into BF4 and noticed that my 780 Ti is not boosting to the clocks I have it set to, I ups the core to 549Mhz and that's it no matter what game I am playing, temps are fine (under water) but my performance is abysmal, I literally made no changes at all to my PC.


----------



## jmaloo82

So, I'm not interested in overclocking or overvolting. I have a reference style GTX780 Ti by PNY. What's the latest available vBIOS for reference GTX780 Ti's that I can install on this PNY? I have vBIOS 80.80.34.00.01 right now.


----------



## xxpantherrrxx

Nvm issues resolved, had to reboot my PC twice.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmaloo82*
> 
> So, I'm not interested in overclocking or overvolting. I have a reference style GTX780 Ti by PNY. What's the latest available vBIOS for reference GTX780 Ti's that I can install on this PNY? I have vBIOS 80.80.34.00.01 right now.


If you are referring to stock bios updates, goto PNY site: http://www3.pny.com/homepage.aspx
Modded bios are not in any interest for you if you don't intend to overvolt or overclock!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Errorist66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Cerberus*
> 
> I'm getting my second EVGA GTX 780 TI SC ACX


congratz! more heat in the case


----------



## jmaloo82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> If you are referring to stock bios updates, goto PNY site: http://www3.pny.com/homepage.aspx
> Modded bios are not in any interest for you if you don't intend to overvolt or overclock!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


PNY doesn't have vBIOS updates for their cards on their site. Are there other reference design GTX780 Ti's (EVGA, ASUS, etc.) that have newer revision vBIOSes than what I have (80.80.34.00.01)?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmaloo82*
> 
> PNY doesn't have vBIOS updates for their cards on their site. Are there other reference design GTX780 Ti's (EVGA, ASUS, etc.) that have newer revision vBIOSes than what I have (80.80.34.00.01)?


Every bios is somewhat specific to each brand! .34 are the latest 80.80.xx.xx.xx revisions!
it wouldn't serve you any good if your card had a problem and you couldn't flash the bios back and then your RMA would be refused!
AFAIK only EVGA doesn't care about different bios or modded bios in their RMA!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Every bios is somewhat specific to each brand! .34 are the latest 80.80.xx.xx.xx revisions!
> it wouldn't serve you any good if your card had a problem and you couldn't flash the bios back and then your RMA would be refused!
> AFAIK only EVGA doesn't care about different bios or modded bios in their RMA!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


hell yes man,i call today evga from Europe -Germany and asked the employer if i can mod bios in my evga gtx 780 ti sc and guy sad that i can flash and mod the bios ,just in case of rma i need to reflash to original....evga forever.this is my 5 card from evga and keep buying!!!


----------



## dallas1990

i want a 2nd evga 780ti classy to add to my waterloop. but im poor and cant afford it atm. unless i sell some stuff.







craigslist here i come


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dallas1990*
> 
> i want a 2nd evga 780ti classy to add to my waterloop. but im poor and cant afford it atm. unless i sell some stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> craigslist here i come


i heard kidneys make good amount of money


----------



## pbvider

I`ve got a problem,second time...I`ve got a 780Ti Phantom and first I`ve saved the original bios with nvflash and then I`ve used Ez3Flash to flash the sky 780Ti phantom bios and then the problem start,the card boot with windows but I`ve got the code43 problem in device manager,I`ve tried to put the original bios with Ez3Flash,with nvflash for windows and even in DOS with a usbstick,nothing,the card it`s like it`s dead,and when I`m in windows I see some sort of blue stripes all over my screen....what can I do?Thx!
On Device manager at the 780Ti I get this :
On Status:
01802400
DN_HAS_PROBLEM
DN_DISABLEABLE
DN_NT_ENUMERATOR
DN_NT_DRIVER

On problem code:
0000002B
And this is what I get in gpu-z :

Also I can`t use my DP,I have to use the hdmi cable.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> i heard kidneys make good amount of money


Yup! Having 2 is what makes it a great bargain. I don't feel any different, but my debts are paid and my PC is updated


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pbvider*
> 
> I`ve got a problem,second time...I`ve got a 780Ti Phantom and first I`ve saved the original bios with nvflash and then I`ve used Ez3Flash to flash the sky 780Ti phantom bios and then the problem start,the card boot with windows but I`ve got the code43 problem in device manager,I`ve tried to put the original bios with Ez3Flash,with nvflash for windows and even in DOS with a usbstick,nothing,the card it`s like it`s dead,and when I`m in windows I see some sort of blue stripes all over my screen....what can I do?Thx!
> On Device manager at the 780Ti I get this :
> On Status:
> 01802400
> DN_HAS_PROBLEM
> DN_DISABLEABLE
> DN_NT_ENUMERATOR
> DN_NT_DRIVER
> 
> On problem code:
> 0000002B
> And this is what I get in gpu-z :
> 
> Also I can`t use my DP,I have to use the hdmi cable.



Shutdown pc remove the PSU power cable
Remove both 8pin cable from GPU
Press power button in the rig to discharge the PSU and the rest of power in the circuit board
Wait about a minute ( two minutes recommended )
Plug back the PSU power cable
Do not plug back the twi 8pin power cable to GPU.
Turn on PC boot into UEFI or Bios and enable IGPU ( GPU integrated in the CPU ) if you don't have extra GPU to put in the first slot exit and save
Boot into windows and wait just a bit to drivers load
Open GPU-Z you will see the GPU there but you cannot use it yet because it is only powered by PCI-E only
Open nvflash and flash back to working bios or vBios and have fun

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> Personally, I consider all hardware that doesn't come with ECC support to be faulty by design. Too many days spent troubleshooting stability issues arising from duff memory that fails to be stable even at it's default clocks, even after an RMA replacement (Patriot, if you're wondering). Once you assign a value to your time above 0, perspective on things like this changes significantly.


If that is so then you really need to stop thinking that you know what you're doing and start listening to others. Why is it that all of my builds were running trouble-free for years while overclocked to hell? If you buy crap hardware, then you get crap results. If RAM replacement did not fix your stability issues, then it wasn't RAM to begin with or you were unlucky to receive 2 bad stick sets in a row, but I've never come a cross a bad RAM stick in my life and that was the case with most people.

Motherboards, CPUs, PSUs, videocards - all of these things can create instability. But saying that non-ECC builds have stability problems and are crap shows one of the insanest levels of ignorance I ever came across. I mean holy crap - how can you possibly think so? I bet you think people who report 100% stable builds are just liars then. Corsair, G.Skill, Kingston, and few other brands make top of the line RAM modules that are not only stable at stock clocks, but are trouble-free when OCed to hell! Hell, I have 2 different sets of RAM sticks in my PC, not something that is advised as it can instability, and yet all of them OC and remain 100% stable. I don't have much AMD experience, but I know Intel CPUs and motherboard chipsets are top notch and 100% stable as long as you don't bend any motherboard pins, which is the #1 cause for most hardware instability issues, aside from OC. Once in a while you get a DOA or faulty peace of hardware, but you need to know what to do and how to do it to figure out what exactly is faulty and then replace it. Don't buy cheap low-end or even mid-end hardware. You don't need top of the line, but you do need high quality hardware from known brands.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 
> Shutdown pc remove the PSU power cable
> Remove both 8pin cable from GPU
> Press power button in the rig to discharge the PSU and the rest of power in the circuit board
> Wait about a minute ( two minutes recommended )
> Plug back the PSU power cable
> Do not plug back the twi 8pin power cable to GPU.
> Turn on PC boot into UEFI or Bios and enable IGPU ( GPU integrated in the CPU ) if you don't have extra GPU to put in the first slot exit and save
> Boot into windows and wait just a bit to drivers load
> Open GPU-Z you will see the GPU there but you cannot use it yet because it is only powered by PCI-E only
> Open nvflash and flash back to working bios or vBios and have fun
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


I am not sure if you saw my other posts, but the information you provided about reference GTX 780 Ti being able to handle/cool 350W TDP and ACX being able to handle/cool 400W TDP is nowhere to be found on the internet. I asked on EVGA forums and nobody knows of any limit other than 265W. Could you point to where a review, an article, or a credible engineer states or at least implies/suggests that 350W is safe on a reference GTX 780 Ti???


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> If that is so then you really need to stop thinking that you know what you're doing and start listening to others. Why is it that all of my builds were running trouble-free for years while overclocked to hell?


It might have been "trouble free", but there is a good chance at least some of your data got corrupted in the process, you just never knew about it, even if it never suffered a spurios BSOD or GPF. The problem with Windows is that people just assume it's the OS or the app that crapped out when these days it is just as likely to be hardware.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> If RAM replacement did not fix your stability issues, then it wasn't RAM to begin with or you were unlucky to receive 2 bad stick sets in a row, but I've never come a cross a bad RAM stick in my life and that was the case with most people.


More like 8 sticks in a row (2 sets of 2 sticks, replaced by another 2 sets of 2 sticks). Once I gave up on Patriot and put in some Crucial DIMMs (of same spec) the problem disappeared. If the motherboard supported ECC the root cause would have been obvious, without weeks of annoyance.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Motherboards, CPUs, PSUs, videocards - all of these things can create instability. But saying that non-ECC builds have stability problems and are crap shows one of the insanest levels of ignorance I ever came across. I mean holy crap - how can you possibly think so? I bet you think people who report 100% stable builds are just liars then.


I don't think they are liars - that would imply intent to mislead. I merely think they don't know they're wrong and are propagating fallacies based on their subjective perception without verifiable objective evidence. For example, before I started using ZFS I had no verifiable proof of latent data corruption occasionally occurring on disks. You notice every once on a while a photo was corrupted, or the odd frame in a video glitched where you could swear it hadn't done before, or a glitch in the MP3, but you could never be *sure*. With ZFS' extra checksumming you not only get evidence of this happening, it's verifiably recoverable in most cases.

ECC is similar - even with ZFS you wouldn't know if the data got corrupted in RAM before being flushed out to disk without ECC.

Here's a link to a good article on the subject:
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/storage/dram-error-rates-nightmare-on-dimm-street/638
Quote:


> A two-and-a-half year study of DRAM on 10s of thousands Google servers found DIMM error rates are hundreds to thousands of times higher than thought -- a mean of 3,751 correctable errors per DIMM per year.


That means over 10 single-bit errors per day. Without ECC that's over 10 silent data corruptions per day. And that's *without* overclocking.

Just because you're not aware of it happening doesn't mean it isn't happening.


----------



## marrawi

Is there a way to go beyond 1.212V? I have 2 EVGA reference 780ti's flashed with Skyn3t. Thanks!!


----------



## pharcycle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marrawi*
> 
> Is there a way to go beyond 1.212V? I have 2 EVGA reference 780ti's flashed with Skyn3t. Thanks!!


Not on reference without volt mod. There is a thread in this forum that shows you how to do it, I'd link it but I'm on my phone and well it's no easy to link typing into a letterbox sized area!


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> It might have been "trouble free", but there is a good chance at least some of your data got corrupted in the process, you just never knew about it, even if it never suffered a spurios BSOD or GPF. The problem with Windows is that people just assume it's the OS or the app that crapped out when these days it is just as likely to be hardware.
> More like 8 sticks in a row (2 sets of 2 sticks, replaced by another 2 sets of 2 sticks). Once I gave up on Patriot and put in some Crucial DIMMs (of same spec) the problem disappeared. If the motherboard supported ECC the root cause would have been obvious, without weeks of annoyance.
> I don't think they are liars - that would imply intent to mislead. I merely think they don't know they're wrong and are propagating fallacies based on their subjective perception without verifiable objective evidence. For example, before I started using ZFS I had no verifiable proof of latent data corruption occasionally occurring on disks. You notice every once on a while a photo was corrupted, or the odd frame in a video glitched where you could swear it hadn't done before, or a glitch in the MP3, but you could never be *sure*. With ZFS' extra checksumming you not only get evidence of this happening, it's verifiably recoverable in most cases.
> 
> ECC is similar - even with ZFS you wouldn't know if the data got corrupted in RAM before being flushed out to disk without ECC.
> 
> Here's a link to a good article on the subject:
> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/storage/dram-error-rates-nightmare-on-dimm-street/638
> That means over 10 single-bit errors per day. Without ECC that's over 10 silent data corruptions per day. And that's *without* overclocking.
> 
> Just because you're not aware of it happening doesn't mean it isn't happening.


EVGA SR-2 is a piece of crap board, no one has had any luck with that thing. Also, not all ram kits are designed to work with a specific chipset. Lots of ram works better on z77 and others work better on x79. Half the people on here don't even turn off their computers, look at miners and folders, none of them run ecc, if so many errors occured no one could finish a mining block or protein fold, it would just reset everytime an error occurred. Make another thread because this has nothing to do with the 780ti, or do yourself a favor and buy a proper board with some good ram, like g.skill.

On topic, anyone been crashing in BF4? I never crashed before, but after naval strike it crashes almost every game 10 minutes in. I read it had something to do with the dx version, and I was thinking it might have something to do with the bios flash. On stock bios the dx version in gpu-z shows 11.2, as it should, but shows 11 after the flash, same in dxdiag.

Edit: Think it might have been riva tuner, buggy program that thing is.


----------



## pharcycle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> It might have been "trouble free", but there is a good chance at least some of your data got corrupted in the process, you just never knew about it, even if it never suffered a spurios BSOD or GPF. The problem with Windows is that people just assume it's the OS or the app that crapped out when these days it is just as likely to be hardware.
> More like 8 sticks in a row (2 sets of 2 sticks, replaced by another 2 sets of 2 sticks). Once I gave up on Patriot and put in some Crucial DIMMs (of same spec) the problem disappeared. If the motherboard supported ECC the root cause would have been obvious, without weeks of annoyance.
> I don't think they are liars - that would imply intent to mislead. I merely think they don't know they're wrong and are propagating fallacies based on their subjective perception without verifiable objective evidence. For example, before I started using ZFS I had no verifiable proof of latent data corruption occasionally occurring on disks. You notice every once on a while a photo was corrupted, or the odd frame in a video glitched where you could swear it hadn't done before, or a glitch in the MP3, but you could never be *sure*. With ZFS' extra checksumming you not only get evidence of this happening, it's verifiably recoverable in most cases.
> 
> ECC is similar - even with ZFS you wouldn't know if the data got corrupted in RAM before being flushed out to disk without ECC.
> 
> Here's a link to a good article on the subject:
> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/storage/dram-error-rates-nightmare-on-dimm-street/638
> That means over 10 single-bit errors per day. Without ECC that's over 10 silent data corruptions per day. And that's *without* overclocking.
> 
> Just because you're not aware of it happening doesn't mean it isn't happening.


I would just leave it man, they clearly don't want to hear it. Makes perfect sense to have ECC RAM if you can get it and until you mentioned your board I thought that was reserved for server grade components. You don't need it of course but as you rightly point out its certainly useful. There's a reason all professional workstation processors and graphics hardware have error correcting memory.

Just remember that the absence of evidence (of a ram error) isn't evidence of absence.

Oh and I've had a fair selection of RAM modules I've had to RMA over the years too, I'd say its far from a rare occurrence


----------



## marrawi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharcycle*
> 
> Not on reference without volt mod. There is a thread in this forum that shows you how to do it, I'd link it but I'm on my phone and well it's no easy to link typing into a letterbox sized area!


Lol! I'd do it if it's softmod, I don't have the balls (yet) for hardmodding my shiny cards. I did try the Zawarudo voltmod and it didn't work :/ Afterburner never worked these cards, it shows the voltage in 100+mV max, but it won't show fixed voltage like EVGA Precision which gives me the option to chose from 0.8 V- 1.212V.


----------



## dallas1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> i heard kidneys make good amount of money


lol I kinda need my kidneys


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> It might have been "trouble free", but there is a good chance at least some of your data got corrupted in the process, you just never knew about it, even if it never suffered a spurios BSOD or GPF. The problem with Windows is that people just assume it's the OS or the app that crapped out when these days it is just as likely to be hardware.
> More like 8 sticks in a row (2 sets of 2 sticks, replaced by another 2 sets of 2 sticks). Once I gave up on Patriot and put in some Crucial DIMMs (of same spec) the problem disappeared. If the motherboard supported ECC the root cause would have been obvious, without weeks of annoyance.
> I don't think they are liars - that would imply intent to mislead. I merely think they don't know they're wrong and are propagating fallacies based on their subjective perception without verifiable objective evidence. For example, before I started using ZFS I had no verifiable proof of latent data corruption occasionally occurring on disks. You notice every once on a while a photo was corrupted, or the odd frame in a video glitched where you could swear it hadn't done before, or a glitch in the MP3, but you could never be *sure*. With ZFS' extra checksumming you not only get evidence of this happening, it's verifiably recoverable in most cases.
> 
> ECC is similar - even with ZFS you wouldn't know if the data got corrupted in RAM before being flushed out to disk without ECC.
> 
> Here's a link to a good article on the subject:
> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/storage/dram-error-rates-nightmare-on-dimm-street/638
> That means over 10 single-bit errors per day. Without ECC that's over 10 silent data corruptions per day. And that's *without* overclocking.
> 
> Just because you're not aware of it happening doesn't mean it isn't happening.


Are you sure it was RAM and not HDD? I never experienced a single file corruption on any build with any file type. Period. I only had corrupted downloads that stopped before the download was complete. Again, you are the ONLY ONE I know who gets corrupted files and needs ECC RAM. I have a ton of films and MP3 along with software files and not a single one corrupted over many years...


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> EVGA SR-2 is a piece of crap board, no one has had any luck with that thing.


Based on what evidence? Sure, there are things about it that are broken, namely the NF200 bridges having broken VT-d support, but *every* motherboard featuring NF200 bridges will have that exact same problem. Yes, I have seen some SR-2s fail, but they also come with a 10 year warranty (and it's an EVGA warranty, so it's not pure fiction). I also have one that has never skipped a beat.

The only source you cited a few pages back was a user "Stay Puft" and that very user posted on the EVGA SR forum yesterday talking about how he has it stable at 191 bclk and looking for info on whether he might be able to push it even higher. Considering default bclk is 133 that's nearly 50% higher which is reasonably respectable on a motherboard of that level of complexity.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Also, not all ram kits are designed to work with a specific chipset. Lots of ram works better on z77 and others work better on x79.


Maybe so, but again, ECC would weed that out much faster and more reliably than other types of testing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Half the people on here don't even turn off their computers, look at miners and folders, none of them run ecc, if so many errors occured no one could finish a mining block or protein fold, it would just reset everytime an error occurred.


You have either not read the article, not understood it, or are sticking your head in the sand.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> On topic, anyone been crashing in BF4? I never crashed before, but after naval strike it crashes almost every game 10 minutes in. I read it had something to do with the dx version, and I was thinking it might have something to do with the bios flash. On stock bios the dx version in gpu-z shows 11.2, as it should, but shows 11 after the flash, same in dxdiag.
> 
> Edit: Think it might have been riva tuner, buggy program that thing is.


Couldn't possibly be spurious crapping out of ECC-less hardware, that. Must be a software bug. But I'm sure the irony is lost on you.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Are you sure it was RAM and not HDD?


There is no way to distinguish between the two without ECC or a file system with extra checksums for error checking, but based on the large scale evidence of reliability of both classes of components, probably both in different cases. Now that I use ECC and ZFS, I can say that I see an ECC corrected error across my various 24/7 machines a few times a month, and repaired data blocks on disks managed by ZFS most weeks. This isn't just on enthusiast grade gaming hardware, it includes non-overclocked servers. It happens a lot more than you think.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I never experienced a single file corruption on any build with any file type. Period.


If you can state what credible way you have had of measuring that you might have some credibility, but since the best you have ever come up with is hearsay, my expectations of your providing meaningful information on this are at rock bottom.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Again, you are the ONLY ONE I know who gets corrupted files and needs ECC RAM.


I guess you just don't know any people who have any clue what they are talking about. It happens. There are many quasi-experts out there that barely scrape past the wannabee bar, whose credibility is invented by little more than giving it large in various forums.

If you read the article in detail, you'll see that even own data from IBM and Micron on non-ECC RAM says that you can expect at least one silent RAM error between once per month and once per 6 months, and that is based on 100MHz 128MB DIMMs. RAM today runs at 4x that frequency, at half the voltage, and is 8-64x bigger in capacity. That is a scope for decrease in reliability of approximately 512x. Even if they somehow magically improved the resistance to interference by 100x in that time, you could still expect a 5x increase in error rates without ECC.

The key point here is that what you are stating is completely unsupportable by any evidence - since you don't have any. Yet you are readily dismissing the possibility that independent large scale analyses by Google, IBM and Micron might actually be more credible than your hearsay and opinion based on no evidence whatsoever.


----------



## MonarchX

In that case your needs and you yourself are *SPECIAL*, so *your advice is worthless to the general OC population* that does not experience any problems you are having with stable PCs after finding stable OC. These forums are NOT for OCing servers!!! My OS, drivers, software of all kind, games, music files, video files, pictures, and files all possible format have never experienced any corruption over the years on any of my builds and they varied from Intel to AMD with ATi/AMD cards and nVIdia cards along with different brand RAM sticks. Once I find stable CPU and GPU OC, I do not experience any issues what-so-ever, unless they are 100% software bugs, which is exceptionally rare and gets fixed with patches, after which it never creates issues again. There are plenty of people like me around here. Again, your needs are very special and you're the only one who reports such severe RAM issues. You're in the wrong forum!!!


----------



## muhd86

Anyone.here.with.gigabyte.gtx.780ti.

I.don't.get.why.they won't put a hardware.switch with dual.bios.like.amd.does..

I have rev 1.0 780ti which bios.to.flash on.to.them....which is.safer.and.stable..

Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk


----------



## zacker

hi muhd86 i have gigabyte 780 ti oc edition rev 1 too with the 2 8 pin molex i flashed Gigabyte Windforce F3X 80.80.30.1A
stable in games at 1250 core to flash the bios i used occamrazors txt file here http://www.overclock.net/attachments/21745 read it carefully and flash


----------



## gordan

The whole dual BIOS thing is somewhat overrated, IMO. It's quite difficult to completely, unflashably brick a GPU with a BIOS flash. But even if you manage to do it (e.g. by messing up the strap bits masks), you can bypass the EEPROM by shorting CE and VSS during POST (only during POST - you need the EEPROM enabled for flashing). This will prevent the EEPROM payload from being read and executed during POST, which will in turn leave the card visible to nvflash for putting a working BIOS on.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> The whole dual BIOS thing is somewhat overrated, IMO. It's quite difficult to completely, unflashably brick a GPU with a BIOS flash. But even if you manage to do it (e.g. by messing up the strap bits masks), you can bypass the EEPROM by shorting CE and VSS during POST (only during POST - you need the EEPROM enabled for flashing). This will prevent the EEPROM payload from being read and executed during POST, which will in turn leave the card visible to nvflash for putting a working BIOS on.


It may be overrated for you, but for folks who want the simplicity of flipping a switch versus shorting something it's definitely helpful.


----------



## Jimhans1

Technically, flipping the switch is just "shorting" it differently. Flashing a bios isn't what bricks a card is what he was saying, even flashing the wrong bios is fixable, unless you physically damage the card.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Technically, flipping the switch is just "shorting" it differently. Flashing a bios isn't what bricks a card is what he was saying, even flashing the wrong bios is fixable, unless you physically damage the card.


I know and understand that, but I was going more with the angle that people who want the dual bios are people who prefer having the convenience of being able to switch at will when needed.

I had that in my Sapphire 7950 TriX and it was very convenient. I messed up flashing a bios and just switched the card to the other bios and was able to flash it easily to fix it. No extra steps to worry about just go to the usual flashing method to fix things.

I do agree that flashing a bios doesn't always brick the card but there have been instances where it does happen (maybe not so with the newer cards but the older cards?).


----------



## gordan

I haven't tested this on cards predating the Fermi (4xx) class, but it definitely worked fine on those. I had a GTS450 modified with a switch on CE-VSS when I was reverse engineering various bits of the BIOS, particularly the straps. Back then I was analysing the differences between a GTS450 and Quadro 2000, since both had the same GPU and RAM size. But behaved differently in some apps. For example, you could get a 40% boost in Maya by modifying a GTS450 into a Quadro 2000.


----------



## MonarchX

Got my EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti SC ACX RMA replacement. It blows in comparison to my other one and has a super-low ASIC of 64.4%!!! I know ASIC is not a good metric, but I see very few with such a low score.

The bad part of this new card is besides the low ASIC, it doesn't clock past 1254Mhz with Skyn3t BIOS. I mean it surely does clock past that value, but as far as perfect 100% gaming stability goes with 0 artifacts after hours of OCCT testing. My other one could do 1281Mhz, so I lost 27Mhz on GPU. VRAM OC also went down from 7700Mhz to 7600Mhz or else I get artifacts.

The good part of this new card is that it doesn't cause my motherboard to make any sound beeps. My old one would make my motherboard produce 1 long and 2 short beeps if there was a sudden power loss and a restart. 1 long and 2 short beeps = some kind of VGA problem. With this new card, my motherboard doesn't beep like that, even if I deliberately cut off the power to see if it happens. Maybe the real reason behind my old card getting burned up and dying was some faulty component and my motherboard was beeping to report of its presence.

Anyway, 1254Mhz on air isn't bad at all. Temps don't go past 72C with a custom fan profile, but they reach 80C with OCCT within a few hours of stressing if I use 100% stock fan profile, which is very weak.

This time I placed a case side panel fan (120mm, 60cfm) to blow directly on the card and also replaced the stock TIM with Noctua NT-H1. Neither of them really improved my maximum load temps though. The stock TIM was pretty bad and it seemed like there were spaces where TIM just dried out and it wasn't present between the heatsink and the GPU. I placed my own, but I am not sure how well it spread. *If I only covered 90% of the surface area, would the other 10% be a big problem for OC or temps?* I figured that overall temp may be good, but if that specific part part of the GPU is used to render something with no TIM applied, then it may get hotter then the rest of the GPU and produce artifacts. *Is that a remote possibility?* I would hate to have to open up my case and do all that if there is little to no chance that 10% of uncovered area would create any problems.


----------



## Jimhans1

As to your "low" ASIC score, every single KPE and most of the Classys have asics in the low 60's. What you got is a card that should really rock and be run on liquid cooling, just sucks your using it on air cooling. And your TIM replacement should be just fine.


----------



## gordan

If TIM isn't covering the entire chip die, not only can it cause instability, it can easily damage the silicon under load. There is, however, a plausible chance the TIM got spread out from the heatsink contact to cover the remainder of the die.


----------



## chino1974

Guys is a Asic of 63.7% good for a water cooled gpu?


----------



## VSG

Depends on how seriously you take ASIC but generally, yes it looks good.


----------



## Poustic

Guys my card can't go above 1150mhz even with skynet's bios, is it a bad card ???


----------



## MonarchX

No, not a bad card. Which card did you get? Slyn3t BIOS for newer cards with newer BIOS tends to worsen OC. They will soon release a new set of BIOS, but not yet.

I was very lucky and privileged to beta test the final version of the new Skyn3t BIOS, but I can't share it.... Anyway, its coming and it will let you get passed 1150Mhz!


----------



## Poustic

I have gigabyte reference card... Even with max voltage I can't go above 1150mhz stable...
I hope the new bios will enhance this


----------



## Errorist66

I have a GTX 780ti SC ACX with older bios and a GTX780TI SC stock cooler with a newer bios. Will the next release from team Skyn3t (and not Slyn3t







) work on both cards and should we keep a match old/new?


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Errorist66*
> 
> I have a GTX 780ti SC ACX with older bios and a GTX780TI SC stock cooler with a newer bios. Will the next release from team Skyn3t (and not Slyn3t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) work on both cards and should we keep a match old/new?


Not a clue! I think you should always use new as long as its for your own model. Its quite puzzling that those with older stock BIOS can achieve higher OC with the currently official Skyn3t BIOS, but those with new stock BIOS actually get worse performance from the currently official Skyn3t BIOS. That means that the cards of 2 different revisions..?


----------



## MonarchX

http://www.techspot.com/articles-info/738/images/Image_20.jpg - would this be overkill for TIM? I only covered the dye, not around it where the connections are. I was freaking out that the original TIM EVGA used was conductive because it ended up on the connections around the dye. But really, how badly would OC and temps be affected if some parts of the GPU were not fully covered by TIM while most of it was? I am sorry I am freaking out, lol. I already fried one card, so I am going to take great care of this one. So far I can run my OC without a custom fan profile and the temps don't go above 80C, and no throttling occurs. I do, however, use a custom fan profile to make sure temps stays at about 72C.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> http://www.techspot.com/articles-info/738/images/Image_20.jpg - would this be overkill for TIM? I only covered the dye, not around it where the connections are. I was freaking out that the original TIM EVGA used was conductive because it ended up on the connections around the dye. But really, how badly would OC and temps be affected if some parts of the GPU were not fully covered by TIM while most of it was? I am sorry I am freaking out, lol. I already fried one card, so I am going to take great care of this one. So far I can run my OC without a custom fan profile and the temps don't go above 80C, and no throttling occurs. I do, however, use a custom fan profile to make sure temps stays at about 72C.


That is one of the worst applications of TIM I've seen. Best way is to put an "X" in the middle of the die, not spreading to the corners, just going halfway. You can see lumps of paste in that pic, way to much, just a rice grain.

If you're having thermal problems, just get some CLU, it spreads easy and should drop your temperatures. Only drawback is that you most likely will have to sand the waterblock/heatsink after you take it off.


----------



## MonarchX

OK, here come problems... So I spent hours running Unigine Heaven, Valley, played some games - all was fine. Then I launched Shadow Warrior, which is quite intensive. Within a few minutes my card throttled to 549Mhz!!! It didn't hit any of the temp or power limits, there were no artifacts, and there was no TDR stuttering. It just went to 549Mhz for no damn reason. Why did it throttle? It wasn't even at 70C and didn't even get close to 93% TDP. I wonder if its a part of TDR, which I can disable with TDR Manipulator.

But if it just can't handle 1254Mhz OC at 69C, then I am going to purposely fry it and RMA it


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> OK, here come problems... So I spent hours running Unigine Heaven, Valley, played some games - all was fine. Then I launched Shadow Warrior, which is quite intensive. Within a few minutes my card throttled to 549Mhz!!! It didn't hit any of the temp or power limits, there were no artifacts, and there was no TDR stuttering. It just went to 549Mhz for no damn reason. Why did it throttle? It wasn't even at 70C and didn't even get close to 93% TDP. I wonder if its a part of TDR, which I can disable with TDR Manipulator.
> 
> But if it just can't handle 1254Mhz OC at 69C, then *I am going to purposely fry it* and RMA it.


----------



## MonarchX

It seems I can keep 1254Mhz after all, but ONLY if I use a very aggressive fan profile, where fan speed reaches 100% @ 60C. Doesn't that seem a bit too much? I am lucky I use headphones, but at times I want to use speakers too and so much noise is killing the experience...


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> *But if it just can't handle 1254Mhz OC at 69C, then I am going to purposely fry it and RMA it*


It is this mentality what makes Nvidia limit their cards in terms of OC potential and voltage control. You do understand the difference between 1250 MHz and 1280 MHz is a 2.4% difference don't you? It is most likely the difference in real world gaming to be intangible, unless you stare at fraps the whole time . 56 fps *1.024 = 57.34 fps and that's considering the scaling is perfectly linear with the clock, which is not. 1250 MHz for a voltage locked 780 Ti is very good. Even low 1200 MHz is good. I don't know what you complain about. Be grateful your previous card got replace and you didn't lose your investment. Killing the card purposely and sending it back to RMA is just selfish.


----------



## MonarchX

A little bit here and a little bit there and you get reduced net total performance. When you use V-Sync, a single frame can determine whether you get smooth animation or choppy one, especially on a 120Hz screen. 1Mhz can be a difference between 40fps and 60fps! Each mhz matters. In the end I am not going to kill it because I took great care of it, but in the end it didn't help. Its a flimsy and weak clocker even if you WC. I mean, throttling at 70C!?! From 1254Mhz? Wowzers! If it wasn't for the awesome Skyn3t BIOS, it would've been a paperweight. I don't usually touch this kind of stuff with my hands, even with gloves on. I got this one naked and placed my TIM on it, so now I know what it feels like to get an STD from someone you care about. Its like "I want to love you.., but I can't" - ruins the relationship. We barely know each other, but she already let me down. Now it feels like "OK, I am up here doing my thing, and you just pretend like you don't exist. In fact, I think I'll pretend your a GTX 750 Ti or something".

LOL @ everyone. I'd like to say that people around here have no sense of humor, but maybe its me who should work on my sarcasm skills














. The only way I would RMA it is it couldn't perform at stock clocks and Boost clocks. Everything extra is just a bonus! I am not into heavy OC - more into gaming and @ 1080p, stock GTX 780 Ti is overkill anyway!


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> A little bit here and a little bit there and you get reduced net total performance. When you use V-Sync, a single frame can determine whether you get smooth animation or choppy one, especially on a 120Hz screen. 1Mhz can be a difference between 40fps and 60fps! Each mhz matters. In the end I am not going to kill it because I took great care of it, but in the end it didn't help. Its a flimsy and weak clocker even if you WC. I mean, throttling at 70C!?! From 1254Mhz? Wowzers! If it wasn't for the awesome Skyn3t BIOS, it would've been a paperweight. I don't usually touch this kind of stuff with my hands, even with gloves on. I got this one naked and placed my TIM on it, so now I know what it feels like to get an STD from someone you care about. Its like "I want to love you.., but I can't" - ruins the relationship. We barely know each other, but she already let me down. Now it feels like "OK, I am up here doing my thing, and you just pretend like you don't exist. In fact, I think I'll pretend your a GTX 750 Ti or something".
> 
> LOL @ everyone. I'd like to say that people around here have no sense of humor, but maybe its me who should work on my sarcasm skills
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The only way I would RMA it is it couldn't perform at stock clocks and Boost clocks. Everything extra is just a bonus! I am not into heavy OC - more into gaming and @ 1080p, stock GTX 780 Ti is overkill anyway!


I haven't been following but i reckon 1254 is core, not boost, isn't it?


----------



## MonarchX

Boost is disabled.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> OK, here come problems... So I spent hours running Unigine Heaven, Valley, played some games - all was fine. Then I launched Shadow Warrior, which is quite intensive. Within a few minutes my card throttled to 549Mhz!!!


That means the card has crashed. Rebooting will bring it back to normal clock speeds. Did you re-apply your TIM properly so it covers all ove the die?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> It didn't hit any of the temp or power limits, there were no artifacts, and there was no TDR stuttering. It just went to 549Mhz for no damn reason. Why did it throttle?


Because it crashed and reset itself into failsafe mode.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> But if it just can't handle 1254Mhz OC at 69C, then I am going to purposely fry it and RMA it


With that kind of attitude, I hope somebody from EVGA and/or your retailer is reading this thread and tells you where to go next time you blow up your card.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> 1Mhz can be a difference between 40fps and 60fps!


I would love to hear the demented reasoning that lead to spewing of nonsense of such gargantuan proportions.


----------



## gd350turbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> But if it just can't handle 1254Mhz OC at 69C, then I am going to purposely fry it and RMA it


As you know, load skynet and run furmark !!!


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gd350turbo*
> 
> As you know, load skynet and run furmark !!!


Don't forget to drag the clock bar up by +200 while you are at it and pull the voltage up to 1.21V.


----------



## gd350turbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> Don't forget to drag the clock bar up by +200 while you are at it and pull the voltage up to 1.21V.


*Obviously !*


----------



## Luciferxy

hi guys, can I join the club ?
Got my card yesterday, but it's making a high pitch, cricket like / rattling sound and getting louder with the increase in GPU usage (but not in desktop or when playing videos)
I think the sound comes from around the pcie connector. Is it coil whine or is my PSU just can't cope with it ?


----------



## CluckyTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> hi guys, can I join the club ?
> Got my card yesterday, but it's making a high pitch, cricket like / rattling sound and getting louder with the increase in GPU usage (but not in desktop or when playing videos)
> I think the sound comes from around the pcie connector. Is it coil whine or is my PSU just can't cope with it ?


Post your RIG specs in the thread, and about joining the club, check the first post by skynet....


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaitu87*
> 
> Post your RIG specs in the thread, and about joining the club, check the first post by skynet....


thx for the reply, rig's in my sig. And already fill the forms, no need for approval then ?









the card performance is fine though, not throttling or something, but that sound is kinda worrying, it's not like "very high" pitch like some 7950 vids form linus. Sometimes it sounds like a neon lamp and the pitch getting higher if the gpu's load's high.


----------



## MonarchX

OMG - I said already - I was being sarcastic about killing my card, but it is obvious other people do it, otherwise nobody would believe me







. I re-checked TIM and ironically, all corners and edges were well-covered, there was a bald spot in the middle! I fixed that and now temps are maybe 1C below of where they used to be.

I found the real issue and it was TDR. TDR usually kicks in whenever GPU stalls, but at times it kicks in for no reason. I disabled it and now there are no crashes, no stutters of any kind, no throttling - nada! I am surprised TDR is not mentioned much around here. If it kicks in most games or benchmarks then it is obviously a too high of a GPU OC, but it if kicks in in a single game then it may be OS or game issue. Anyway, disabling it really helped out. I am still stuck at 1254Mhz OC, buts decent enough to play some BF4!


----------



## Murlocke

I just bought two of these:
http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-Superclocked-Dual-Link-Graphics-03G-P4-2884-KR/dp/B00GMTGJIU/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1400267310&sr=8-3&keywords=780+ti

I could just look through the thread but I'm a bit lazy at the moment.

- What kind of core/memory offsets should I expect without flashing? With flashing?
- Is it wise to flash with SLI or should I install one card, flash, repeat?
- Some people said not to flash on newer cards, does this still apply?

Thanks. These babies going to be powering 3440x1440.


----------



## Mannimedia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Like was said before you can either use the 780 as a dedicated physics card or sell betrer off selling. You could have a custom driver made but by the time they finish it it will be way out of date as nvidia releases so many drivers to fix issues or tweak. Even with a custom driver I doubt they would work because in sli it usually uses rhe card with lowest clock or vram etc that may be true with the less cuda cores. All in all it would be way more of a headace then its worth sell the card and keep the cash or throw some more cash with it and go 4 way sli


Hey thanks for all the help guys, I ended up going with another 780 Ti to save myself the headache--finding the right PSU was a a bit tough but I ended up getting Corsair's AX1500i. Thanks again.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> I would love to hear the demented reasoning that lead to spewing of nonsense of such gargantuan proportions.


With double buffered V-Sync enabled, depending on your refresh rate, you will be limited to what FPS you can get. 60hz VSync lock thresholds (in FPS): 60 - 30 - 20 - 15 - 12 - 10 - 6 - 5 - 4 - 3 - 2 - 1.

Shadow Warrior is an excellent example. Without a high OC, my card only gives me 30fps in certain scenes. With a high OC, I get 60fps in those identical scenes. Somewhere between my high OC and stock clocks, there is a clock, below which, FPS would stay at 30, and above that clock, FPS would get up to 60.

Anything can be nonsense to a complete moron who needs ECC RAM to have stability







.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I just bought two of these:
> http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-Superclocked-Dual-Link-Graphics-03G-P4-2884-KR/dp/B00GMTGJIU/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1400267310&sr=8-3&keywords=780+ti
> I could just look through the thread but I'm a bit lazy at the moment.
> - What kind of core/memory offsets should I expect without flashing? With flashing?
> - Is it wise to flash with SLI or should I install one card, flash, repeat?
> - Some people said not to flash on newer cards, does this still apply?
> Thanks. These babies going to be powering 3440x1440.


*"- What kind of core/memory offsets should I expect without flashing? With flashing?"*

Same clocks as the modded bios only gives you higher TDP limit and voltage unlock to 1,212V, unless your cards come power restricted (Silicon lottery) both bios will give you fairly the same clocks!

*"- Is it wise to flash with SLI or should I install one card, flash, repeat?"*

I have seen reports of folks disabling SLI and such, bad flashes can happen anytime but are easily reverted, i always flash both cards at a time and never had a problem!

If you have a problem just follow these steps:

Shutdown pc remove the PSU power cable
Remove both 8pin cable from GPU
Press power button in the rig to discharge the PSU and the rest of power in the circuit board
Wait about a minute ( two minutes recommended )
Plug back the PSU power cable
Do not plug back the twi 8pin power cable to GPU.
Turn on PC boot into UEFI or Bios and enable IGPU ( GPU integrated in the CPU ) if you don't have extra GPU to put in the first slot exit and save
Boot into windows and wait just a bit to drivers load
Open GPU-Z you will see the GPU there but you cannot use it yet because it is only powered by PCI-E only
Open nvflash and flash back to working bios or vBios and have fun!

*"- Some people said not to flash on newer cards, does this still apply?"*

We are currently updating the bios with newer versions, on some cards newer bios give you less heat than older versions, PM me with your stock bios!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> *"- What kind of core/memory offsets should I expect without flashing? With flashing?"*
> 
> Same clocks as the modded bios only gives you higher TDP limit and voltage unlock to 1,212V, unless your cards come power restricted (Silicon lottery) both bios will give you fairly the same clocks!
> 
> *"- Is it wise to flash with SLI or should I install one card, flash, repeat?"*
> 
> I have seen reports of folks disabling SLI and such, bad flashes can happen anytime but are easily reverted, i always flash both cards at a time and never had a problem!
> 
> If you have a problem just follow these steps:
> 
> Shutdown pc remove the PSU power cable
> Remove both 8pin cable from GPU
> Press power button in the rig to discharge the PSU and the rest of power in the circuit board
> Wait about a minute ( two minutes recommended )
> Plug back the PSU power cable
> Do not plug back the twi 8pin power cable to GPU.
> Turn on PC boot into UEFI or Bios and enable IGPU ( GPU integrated in the CPU ) if you don't have extra GPU to put in the first slot exit and save
> Boot into windows and wait just a bit to drivers load
> Open GPU-Z you will see the GPU there but you cannot use it yet because it is only powered by PCI-E only
> Open nvflash and flash back to working bios or vBios and have fun!
> 
> *"- Some people said not to flash on newer cards, does this still apply?"*
> 
> We are currently updating the bios with newer versions, on some cards newer bios give you less heat than older versions, PM me with your stock bios!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Thanks. I'll give it a go on stock BIOS for now and see where that leads.









What's a good starting offset for core and memory that the eVGA SC /w ACX Cooler should be able to handle? I've seen some reviewers taking the already overclocked card an additional +150/+250 and that seems pretty insane. I'm looking for a more cool and quiet operation, not pushing to the extremes.


----------



## pharcycle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> Don't forget to drag the clock bar up by +200 while you are at it and pull the voltage up to 1.21V.




1.21v and +200MHz you say...apparently my cards should have melted by now... in fact, I was so unconcerned I've had a bath while furmark was running. Mining litecoins raised my GPU temps more than furmark has.

I'm not sure why furmark is reporting my core clocks at 549MHz... I guess it must detect clocks at start before my card has actually ramped up to full speed. Adjusting them again in precisionX doesn't adjust furmarks clock speed readout but the fps and temps adjust accordingly


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> With double buffered V-Sync enabled, depending on your refresh rate, you will be limited to what FPS you can get. 60hz VSync lock thresholds (in FPS): 60 - 30 - 20 - 15 - 12 - 10 - 6 - 5 - 4 - 3 - 2 - 1.
> 
> Shadow Warrior is an excellent example. Without a high OC, my card only gives me 30fps in certain scenes. With a high OC, I get 60fps in those identical scenes. Somewhere between my high OC and stock clocks, there is a clock, below which, FPS would stay at 30, and above that clock, FPS would get up to 60.
> 
> Anything can be nonsense to a complete moron who needs ECC RAM to have stability
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That's adaptive vsync, not double-buffered vsync. Normal vsync will just make sure that a frame is not pushed to the frame buffer while the frame is being output. The main purpose of vsync is to prevent frame tearing when your card is rendering faster than the screen can display. With normal vsync you might lose the occassional frame, but not 30 like with adaptive vsync. And arguably skipping between 30 and 60 looks a lot worse than losing a frame or two out of 60 since those frames are unlikely to be consecutive.

As for stability - it is quite obvious by now that you have no idea what the word actually means.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharcycle*
> 
> 
> 
> 1.21v and +200MHz you say...apparently my cards should have melted by now... in fact, I was so unconcerned I've had a bath while furmark was running. Mining litecoins raised my GPU temps more than furmark has.
> 
> I'm not sure why furmark is reporting my core clocks at 549MHz... I guess it must detect clocks at start before my card has actually ramped up to full speed. Adjusting them again in precisionX doesn't adjust furmarks clock speed readout but the fps and temps adjust accordingly


I'm going to hazard a guess you are running water cooled.


----------



## pharcycle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> I'm going to hazard a guess you are running water cooled.


haha yeah but they're not great clockers unfortunately, really +230 on my core and +100 on mem is about my maximum for stability which was a bit disappointing. Thought about selling the ref's for classys (I got 2x ref's via step up) but figured I'd be better off just getting a 3rd Ti which is really enough for anything at 1440p at the moment, especially as I don't really game that much on it so other than benchmarking a few hundred MHz isn't going to make much difference!


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> That's adaptive vsync, not double-buffered vsync. Normal vsync will just make sure that a frame is not pushed to the frame buffer while the frame is being output. The main purpose of vsync is to prevent frame tearing when your card is rendering faster than the screen can display. With normal vsync you might lose the occassional frame, but not 30 like with adaptive vsync. And arguably skipping between 30 and 60 looks a lot worse than losing a frame or two out of 60 since those frames are unlikely to be consecutive.
> 
> As for stability - it is quite obvious by now that you have no idea what the word actually means.


\

*Are you with stupid for real?* Double-buffered V-Sync at 60Hz can allow only 60 - 30 - 20 - 15 - 12 - 10 - 6 - 5 - 4 - 3 - 2 - 1fps! Adaptive Vsync allows way more variations sub-60fps, which is WHY it is called ADAPTIVE. http://www.geforce.com/hardware/technology/adaptive-vsync/technology - THERE, directly from nVidia! Or wait, are you going to say nVidia doesn't know what it is talking about and got it the other way around??? Read it, understand it, come clean,and apologize for misinforming people about knowing... well... anything graphics or PC related because just about everyone knows the difference between regular double-buffered Vsync and Adaptive Vsync and nobody except for you needs ECC RAM. Seriously, make a thread and educate/tell all these people about how they need ECC RAM and boards if they want to play games, benchmark, watch and store videos, download and play MP3 and not experience stability issues. I want to see it happen, get some popcorn, and laugh my butt off!


----------



## OccamRazor

*Come on guys, be civil! Otherwise warnings will be issued and the thread cleaned!*


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Thanks Occam!


----------



## MonarchX

*My sincere apologies Occam*







! I am done proving my point - I don't have to prove anything to anybody because facts regarding the need of ECC RAM for stability, the effect on framerate of just a few Mhz with Vsync enabled @ 60Hz, and the difference between double-buffered V-Sync & Adaptive V-Sync speak for themselves. I know it & others know it.

Off-topic side note:
About ECC RAM - I did find evidence that about 8% of all manufactured RAM modules per year are faulty, but its only 8% and that is why you need to buy hand-picked top-of-the-line RAM modules from known brands like Corsair and test them at stock CPU speeds. Memtest86+ is an excellent program. Run it for 96hrs in a row to see if any error occurs. Loosen RAM timings, use Command Rate of 2T at all times, maybe up the voltage a tiny bit, although that can make things worse. I am also certain that there are safeguards in place IF a faulty RAM module makes a 0 into a 1. IF these errors do occur, they don't result in corrupt files of any kind, crashes, freezes, BSODs, etc., but if you do buy heavily-tested RAM modules then all will be fine. Brands like Corsair rigorously test their RAM chips in ways that no user can, and they select only the modules that pass. Get a pair of Corsair Dominator sticks and run them at stock speeds - it doesn't get better than that. I use 2 different versions of 2 Dual Channel Corsair Vengeance sticks (2 sticks of one version, and 2 more sticks of a different version, all working in dual channel), which is a bad idea, AND none of these sticks are on the list of compatible RAM modules in my motherboard's manual! These 2 versions of RAM sticks are both 2133Mhz, but they use completly different timings. One set stock values are 2T, 11-11-11-30-54 1.50v, while the other has stock values of 1T, 11-11-11-27-48 @ 1.50v. I run both sets overclocked to 2200Mhz @ 1T, 11-11-11-27 @ 1.55v without ANY issues. I can stress-test my system to hell and it will keep on working. You also need to buy great quality motherboards and PSUs, update BIOS, drivers, etc. to have a very stable system. *ECC RAM is not required for stability even of a madly overclocked PC. I shall not touch in this matter again. Period.*


----------



## Thetbrett

I'll just leave this here


----------



## makn

Hello, new with nVIDIA and a EVGA 780 Ti Sc ACX









Intrested flashing bios to skyn3t.
Not 100% what bios to use.

Is it skyn3t-Ti-ACX.vBios.zip?


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> \
> 
> *Are you with stupid for real?* Double-buffered V-Sync at 60Hz can allow only 60 - 30 - 20 - 15 - 12 - 10 - 6 - 5 - 4 - 3 - 2 - 1fps! Adaptive Vsync allows way more variations sub-60fps, which is WHY it is called ADAPTIVE. http://www.geforce.com/hardware/technology/adaptive-vsync/technology - THERE, directly from nVidia! Or wait, are you going to say nVidia doesn't know what it is talking about and got it the other way around??? Read it, understand it, come clean,and apologize for misinforming people about knowing... well... anything graphics or PC related because just about everyone knows the difference between regular double-buffered Vsync and Adaptive Vsync and nobody except for you needs ECC RAM. Seriously, make a thread and educate/tell all these people about how they need ECC RAM and boards if they want to play games, benchmark, watch and store videos, download and play MP3 and not experience stability issues. I want to see it happen, get some popcorn, and laugh my butt off!


I'm pretty sure Adaptive V-sync just means that v-sync will be turned off once frames drop below 60fps. No need to be all smug to one another. Nobody knows everything. And nobody's better than anybody else. Let's keep things civil please.


----------



## MonarchX

OK, I found out the answer about TDP limitations based on coolers!!! EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC ACX is good for up to 300W ONLY!!!!! ASUS DirectCU 2 is good for up to 350W! I got these from TechPowerUp reviews. *Don't set your TDP above 100% with Skyn3t BIOS and EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC ACX or you are seriously risking burning up your card!!!*

I am confused about throttling speeds for GTX 780 Ti. Some sites say that the first throttling temp is 70C and the next one is 83C. Is that so? If you raise the temp limit in Precision X, is it not the same thing as raising throttling temperature?


----------



## makn

Update, i have bios version 80.80.34.00.80 on my EVGA 780Ti SC ACX.
Is there any mod version out there?


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makn*
> 
> Update, i have bios version 80.80.34.00.80 on my EVGA 780Ti SC ACX.
> Is there any mod version out there?


Yes, I have it, but you can't have it until it is properly released and posted in the OP. If you use the one in the OP right now then you are likely to get stuck at 1150Mhz and high temps because your card is newer.

What I wonder is whether there is a specific card revision that works better with newer BIOS and whether the BIOS that the card came with is THE indicator as to which BIOS one should use to receive optimal temps and OC... I guess if your card comes with newer BIOS then use newer Skyn3t BIOS and if it comes with older BIOS then use the older Skyn3t BIOS.

BTW! I got a higher overclock - 1300Mhz going 3rd hour in Crysis 3, BUT with one exception - TDP limited to 300W. That means on a very rare occasion, my card clocks down to 1250Mhz or so when TDP is reaching 100%. If I increase TDP past 300W to 350W - I get either a freeze or a crash or a severe throttle to 549Mhz.

I strongly believe that *the OP starter should check out TechPowerUp reviews and post TDP limits for each card with known TDP limit. For example:
- ACX cooler with reference power phase can handle only 300W
- DirectCU 2 with stronger power phase can handle 350W
- Gigabyte cooler with whichever power phase can handle 450W*.

Its all in TechPowerUp reviews - please check them out. TDP Wattage is discussed in "Closer Look" section/part of the reviews, where the card is disassembled, cooler is taken off and examined, and power phases are discussed.

These are the limits people were looking for and it would make them feel safer or at least let them know IF they are going beyond the safe limit when OCing with Skyn3t BIOS.

It could also be a really good idea to create a regular Skyn3t BIOS and then to create a SAFE Skyn3t BIOS for each card with customized TDP W limit, based on specific brand card coolers and power phases. For example, SC ACX cards would be limited to exactly 300W, 1.21v, disabled Boost. That way the person using the BIOS gets the benefits of disabled boost, increased OC, but won't be able to fry the card with a 300W TDP max limit!!!


----------



## Jimhans1

That's the thing Monarch, even a 300w TDP limit "could" fry a card, OC'ing comes with inherent risk, if the person can't afford to replace a card that gets fried, then don't OC it IMHO. Hell, I've seen cards fry with the stock bios, so it's not technically a bios issue. It's user that has more to do with it than anything, and of course the "lottery".


----------



## makn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Yes, I have it, but you can't have it until it is properly released and posted in the OP. If you use the one in the OP right now then you are likely to get stuck at 1150Mhz and high temps because your card is newer.
> 
> What I wonder is whether there is a specific card revision that works better with newer BIOS and whether the BIOS that the card came with is THE indicator as to which BIOS one should use to receive optimal temps and OC... I guess if your card comes with newer BIOS then use newer Skyn3t BIOS and if it comes with older BIOS then use the older Skyn3t BIOS.
> 
> BTW! I got a higher overclock - 1300Mhz going 3rd hour in Crysis 3, BUT with one exception - TDP limited to 300W. That means on a very rare occasion, my card clocks down to 1250Mhz or so when TDP is reaching 100%. If I increase TDP past 300W to 350W - I get either a freeze or a crash or a severe throttle to 549Mhz.
> 
> I strongly believe that *the OP starter should check out TechPowerUp reviews and post TDP limits for each card with known TDP limit. For example:
> - ACX cooler with reference power phase can handle only 300W
> - DirectCU 2 with stronger power phase can handle 350W
> - Gigabyte cooler with whichever power phase can handle 450W*.
> 
> Its all in TechPowerUp reviews - please check them out. TDP Wattage is discussed in "Closer Look" section/part of the reviews, where the card is disassembled, cooler is taken off and examined, and power phases are discussed.
> 
> These are the limits people were looking for and it would make them feel safer or at least let them know IF they are going beyond the safe limit when OCing with Skyn3t BIOS.
> 
> It could also be a really good idea to create a regular Skyn3t BIOS and then to create a SAFE Skyn3t BIOS for each card with customized TDP W limit, based on specific brand card coolers and power phases. For example, SC ACX cards would be limited to exactly 300W, 1.21v, disabled Boost. That way the person using the BIOS gets the benefits of disabled boost, increased OC, but won't be able to fry the card with a 300W TDP max limit!!!


What bios do you suggest i should use?

Here is a screen of gpu-z


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> That's the thing Monarch, even a 300w TDP limit "could" fry a card, OC'ing comes with inherent risk, if the person can't afford to replace a card that gets fried, then don't OC it IMHO. Hell, I've seen cards fry with the stock bios, so it's not technically a bios issue. It's user that has more to do with it than anything, and of course the "lottery".


Erm... OK. So, if you buy a SuperClocked card that fries at stock clocks, then you should still consider it YOUR fault for buying an overclocked card? You DO know that the ONLY difference between regular and SC is the fact that SC was flashed with a BIOS that had increased clocks and Boost, right? There is nothing special about it. It was overclocked by EVGA to clocks THEY DEEMED safe enough based on whichever criteria. That doesn't mean they actually overclocked it to that special clock that would never hurt the card. Just because you don't OC, doesn't mean it won't fry.

*Overclocking DOES NOT FRY CARDS*, but over-voltage and over-powering along with exceeding safe temperatures do kill videocards. Its always a risk, but there is a senseless risk of using air cooling and setting TDP to 600W, which is VERY likely to fry your card and then there is the risk of running it @ 300W, which is considered to be the maximum safe TDP. I hope you can see the difference. EVGA dared to OC their card and sold it that way, but they had to make sure its WAY BELOW what the card can do because it could be placed in a horribly cluttered case with no fans, no airflow, and chunks of pizza. Such an environment would require much lower clocks and Boost to keep the card functional. They also limited the card to 1.175v instead of nVidia's allowed 1.21v.

The way you are saying sounds like people shouldn't even buy PCs because they can break and it would be their fault even for using them becuase NO clock or voltage or wattage is safe, meaning PCs are never safe, so stay away!

Disabled Boost, 1.21v, 300W TDP, and 80C temp limit are acceptable settings for EVGA SC ACX cards as those settings were deemed safe by nVidia for the specs these cards have.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makn*
> 
> What bios do you suggest i should use?
> 
> Here is a screen of gpu-z


Stick with the original BIOS for now. You can PM the developer and maybe he will let you test the BIOS that I am using, which works perfectly, but I can't share it. Hell, I don't even know if I'm supposed to talk about having this BIOS! I just know that it exists, it works well, and its coming at some point, not sure when... I think plenty of people received cards with newer BIOS and are waiting for this BIOS, so it shouldn't be too long before it is released. I even hope its been further improved!


----------



## makn

Ok thanks!


----------



## derfer

Doesn't the wattage rating on the coolers only count at 100% fan?


----------



## EinZerstorer

where can I find the software voltage unlocking tool for a 780ti classified ? sorry I don't have time to search for it traveling this weekend









kingpin voltage unlocking tool I've heard works as well? I'm trying to hit 1.35v on my 780ti Classified


----------



## error-id10t

You'll find it from the Classy owners 1st page..


----------



## CluckyTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> It could also be a really good idea to create a regular Skyn3t BIOS and then to create a SAFE Skyn3t BIOS for each card with customized TDP W limit, based on specific brand card coolers and power phases. For example, SC ACX cards would be limited to exactly 300W, 1.21v, disabled Boost. That way the person using the BIOS gets the benefits of disabled boost, increased OC, but won't be able to fry the card with a 300W TDP max limit!!!


I believe that this is a really good idea so that the OC'ing crowd will have the no holds barred BIOS and the relatively newcomers could go with safe bet BIOS.


----------



## Murlocke

My score seems low compared to what i've seen on reviews (~22k). Thoughts? I have them at 1150/7200, any higher on the core results in crashes even with +75MV.


EDIT: I restarted and now get this...



3DMark Fire Strike (Normal):


3DMark Fire Strike (Extreme):


Do these new scores seem on par?


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Erm... OK. So, if you buy a SuperClocked card that fries at stock clocks, then you should still consider it YOUR fault for buying an overclocked card? You DO know that the ONLY difference between regular and SC is the fact that SC was flashed with a BIOS that had increased clocks and Boost, right? There is nothing special about it. It was overclocked by EVGA to clocks THEY DEEMED safe enough based on whichever criteria. That doesn't mean they actually overclocked it to that special clock that would never hurt the card. Just because you don't OC, doesn't mean it won't fry.
> 
> *Overclocking DOES NOT FRY CARDS*, but over-voltage and over-powering along with exceeding safe temperatures do kill videocards. Its always a risk, but there is a senseless risk of using air cooling and setting TDP to 600W, which is VERY likely to fry your card and then there is the risk of running it @ 300W, which is considered to be the maximum safe TDP. I hope you can see the difference. EVGA dared to OC their card and sold it that way, but they had to make sure its WAY BELOW what the card can do because it could be placed in a horribly cluttered case with no fans, no airflow, and chunks of pizza. Such an environment would require much lower clocks and Boost to keep the card functional. They also limited the card to 1.175v instead of nVidia's allowed 1.21v.
> 
> The way you are saying sounds like people shouldn't even buy PCs because they can break and it would be their fault even for using them becuase NO clock or voltage or wattage is safe, meaning PCs are never safe, so stay away!
> 
> Disabled Boost, 1.21v, 300W TDP, and 80C temp limit are acceptable settings for EVGA SC ACX cards as those settings were deemed safe by nVidia for the specs these cards have.


monarch you are full of useless and annoying attitude / information / posts

I am now dumber for having to endure your bs.


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> My score seems low compared to what i've seen on reviews (~22k). Thoughts? I have them at 1150/7200, any higher on the core results in crashes even with +75MV.
> 
> 
> EDIT: I restarted and now get this...
> 
> 
> 
> 3DMark Fire Strike (Extreme):
> 
> 
> Do these new scores seem on par?


10,000 + for 780ti sli seems to be common, yeah seems a little low.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZestorer*
> 
> 10,000 + for 780ti sli seems to be common, yeah seems a little low.


In Fire Strike Extreme? I'm running 337.50 drivers. Just re-ran and got 9200 again.


----------



## Bogs

Silly question I know, but what I you guys do to test GPU stability?


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZestorer*
> 
> monarch you are full of useless and annoying attitude / information / posts
> 
> I am now dumber for having to endure your bs.


Really? OCN Member Chaitu87 replied saying that what I advised was a great idea. Oh wait, are you jealous nobody thought your post was a good idea? Well, don't be because what you said was AWESOME! I find your posts hilarious - they do make my day better. My whole family just sat down and laughed at every letter you typed, then we told the neighbors, and told their friends, then just a few minutes later all of NYC was just cracking up big time at what you said and even your username







. What a funny guy you are and with such a positive and friendly attitude! Keep it up!


----------



## MonarchX

On-topic to the rest of the forum:
When I use Skyn3t BIOS, my card eats up to 375W to sustain even 1200Mhz OC. That is a LOT and benchmarks show an insignificant improvement when compared to stock BIOS. Meaning, my card ends up gaining stability using stock BIOS and Boost clocks up to 1281Mhz while not going above the reference 265W at the cost of very minor performance loss.

That's the big thing about disabling Boost - your card will demand more W to sustain the same exact clock speed and that high W may de-stabilize your system at lower clocks. I end up with 2 stable choices:
1. 1200Mhz constant @ 1.21v, up to 375W TDP, temps up to 69C - all with Skyn3t BIOS
2. 1071Mhz - 1281Mhz fluctuating Boost @ 1.20v, 265W TDP, temps up to 65C - all with Stock BIOS

Choice #2 results in higher performance. Choice #1 can yield better performance IF OC is pushed beyond 1200Mhz, but then it becomes unstable. Choice #2 is more stable at clocks above those of Choice #1 because it doesn't have to sustain them and lowers them according to TDP W limitation of 265W.

So, it doesn't always make sense to disable Boost completely as it can actually lower performance if your card can't sustain those high clocks 100% of the time due to instability or due to low TDP W limitations you may set to keep your card safe. I think 375W is OVERKILL for air-cooling. 300W is the limit. I would LOVE to have a modded BIOS with Stock everything, but TDP limit raised to 300W and voltage unlocked to 1.21v! Boost should be enabled. It would be the most optimal BIOS with all the safe values unlocked and Boost preserved, wouldn't it?


----------



## hwoverclkd

guys, does the classified worth the perf difference over the regular 780 Ti sc if i would slap a water block on either card eventually?


----------



## CluckyTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> guys, does the classified worth the perf difference over the regular 780 Ti sc if i would slap a water block on either card eventually?


I am not entirely sure but somewhere in this massive thread there was speculation that classies were a binned lot. I'd advise to confirm this before making a decison. Cheers on whichever route you go


----------



## funkyslayer

Is the 780ti sc acx a reference design with acx cooler that is oced? Wondering if reference design Water blocks will fit?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkyslayer*
> 
> Is the 780ti sc acx a reference design with acx cooler that is oced? Wondering if reference design Water blocks will fit?


Yes, the 780Ti ACX SC is a reference board and uses the reference water blocks.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkyslayer*
> 
> Is the 780ti sc acx a reference design with acx cooler that is oced? Wondering if reference design Water blocks will fit?


i'm not 100% sure, but i believe it's the same as reference pcb with added acx cooler and the metal plate. Hence, will theoretically fit the same wb.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaitu87*
> 
> I am not entirely sure but somewhere in this massive thread there was speculation that classies were a binned lot. I'd advise to confirm this before making a decison. Cheers on whichever route you go


that's what i have read too, i.e. classifieds are binned. I hope someone can confirm. thanks


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Erm... OK. So, if you buy a SuperClocked card that fries at stock clocks, then you should still consider it YOUR fault for buying an overclocked card? You DO know that the ONLY difference between regular and SC is the fact that SC was flashed with a BIOS that had increased clocks and Boost, right? There is nothing special about it. It was overclocked by EVGA to clocks THEY DEEMED safe enough based on whichever criteria. That doesn't mean they actually overclocked it to that special clock that would never hurt the card. Just because you don't OC, doesn't mean it won't fry.
> 
> *Overclocking DOES NOT FRY CARDS*, but over-voltage and over-powering along with exceeding safe temperatures do kill videocards. Its always a risk, but there is a senseless risk of using air cooling and setting TDP to 600W, which is VERY likely to fry your card and then there is the risk of running it @ 300W, which is considered to be the maximum safe TDP. I hope you can see the difference. EVGA dared to OC their card and sold it that way, but they had to make sure its WAY BELOW what the card can do because it could be placed in a horribly cluttered case with no fans, no airflow, and chunks of pizza. Such an environment would require much lower clocks and Boost to keep the card functional. They also limited the card to 1.175v instead of nVidia's allowed 1.21v.
> 
> The way you are saying sounds like people shouldn't even buy PCs because they can break and it would be their fault even for using them becuase NO clock or voltage or wattage is safe, meaning PCs are never safe, so stay away!
> 
> Disabled Boost, 1.21v, 300W TDP, and 80C temp limit are acceptable settings for EVGA SC ACX cards as those settings were deemed safe by nVidia for the specs these cards have.


@MonarchX overclocking can very much kill cards sir, just as can OV, and, I'm not saying don't buy computer stuff, that's just what you took from that I guess. As a retailer in the PC community, I would hope folks buy stuff for their pcs. And 300w TDP is the maximum safe TDP for THE COOLER, not necessarily the board the card is attached to"..........
I am saying, if you OC and your card dies, don't be surprised, just because a manufacturer puts the card at a certain OC doesn't mean that the OC is safe or even usable (look at the issues Gigabyte has had with their 780Ti's).

And, you apparently are just looking to fight, so, thanks for the reply, I hope you have a good weekend, and your cards live long.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> @MonarchX overclocking can very much kill cards sir, just as can OV, and, I'm not saying don't buy computer stuff, that's just what you took from that I guess. As a retailer in the PC community, I would hope folks buy stuff for their pcs. And 300w TDP is the maximum safe TDP for THE COOLER, not necessarily the board the card is attached to"..........
> I am saying, if you OC and your card dies, don't be surprised, just because a manufacturer puts the card at a certain OC doesn't mean that the OC is safe or even usable (look at the issues Gigabyte has had with their 780Ti's).
> 
> And, you apparently are just looking to fight, so, thanks for the reply, I hope you have a good weekend, and your cards live long.


I am not after a fight - I am after information that can help me and other forum members seeking answers







. OK, so WHAT IS safe TDP for the board then? I do know what cooling capacity means, but from what I read at TechPowerUp, its not just the cooler that determines TDP safety limit, but power phases as they affect VRMs. ASUS DirectCU 2 cooler is not any better than ACX, but TDP power limit for it is 350W because of the card's higher power phase and stronger VRMs.

You keep saying "This can kill. This is not safe. Nothing is safe" and yet you provide no values for what is safe. If stock is unsafe, then why bother buying cards at all if they are ALL unsafe? Again, provide some BETTER SAFE values than the ones I provided and explain where you got them and what makes them safe. Its not like people don't realize that some hardware is faulty and can die even underclocked, but you have to look at the big picture in general sense and not go around saying "Any PC component can die any moment. None are never safe". On average, what TDP is safe for an average EVGA SC ACX card? Can you at least give us an approximation? Earlier, OccamRazor provided value of 350W for ACX TDP cooler. I found no information that points to that, but I did find 300W. So, if 350W is safe by OccamRazor, then 300W is even safer, isn't it? GTX 780 non-Ti Classified allows a TDP Power Limit of 305W, which again, points at the fact that 300W is what you would call a generally safe TDP power limit for EVGA ACX-cooled cards. Providing a value of 300W as at least some kind of a safe value is helpful, but saying "No TDP limit is safe" is NOT helpful.

You never know - you can die tomorrow, but you don't go around saying it all the time to people if you or they talk about the future, right? If they say "What are you doing tomorrow?", you don't reply "I don't know if I'll live until tomorrow...", do you?


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> that's what i have read too, i.e. classifieds are binned. I hope someone can confirm. thanks


*Only Classified Kingpin cards are binned*. Regular Classified cards simply use higher power phase, Double/Dual BIOS, custom PCB, and some other features.


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> that's what i have read too, i.e. classifieds are binned. I hope someone can confirm. thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> *Only Classified Kingpin cards are binned*. Regular Classified cards simply use higher power phase, Double/Dual BIOS, custom PCB, and some other features.


Ahem...*Click me*
Another difference worth noting is the Classifieds use Hynix or Samsung memory, Kingpins are only Sammy and all others could be Elpida.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Ahem...*Click me*
> Another difference worth noting is the Classifieds use Hynix or Samsung memory, Kingpins are only Sammy and all others could be Elpida.


Well, there is a lot of speculation about whether or not those statements are 100% true. Non-Kingpin Classified cards tends to OC on air to about 1150-1200Mhz, which is often lower than SC ACX cards can do...


----------



## gdubc

Care to clarify, *@EVGA-JacobF*?


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Care to clarify, *@EVGA-JacobF*?


Visit the official thread for non-Kingpin Classified GTX 780 Ti cards - its right there. It even tells people to unlock 1.21v to get 1200Mhz and I will baldly state that most SC ACX cards can do 1200Mhz+ on 1.20v.


----------



## Kedzie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> guys, does the classified worth the perf difference over the regular 780 Ti sc if i would slap a water block on either card eventually?


If you're serious about watercooling, there's far superior waterblocks than the classified EVGA Hydro Copper Waterblock. Check out FrozenCPU for a wide collection of all available waterblocks

Personally, I'm a fan of the Swiftech's Komodo-NV.


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Visit the official thread for non-Kingpin Classified GTX 780 Ti cards - its right there. It even tells people to unlock 1.21v to get 1200Mhz and I will baldly state that most SC ACX cards can do 1200Mhz+ on 1.20v.


Been there, read all that. I was asking for clarification from Jacob on his statement on the binning.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kedzie*
> 
> *If you're serious about watercooling, there's far superior waterblocks than the classified* EVGA Hydro Copper Waterblock. Check out FrozenCPU for a wide collection of all available waterblocks
> 
> Personally, I'm a fan of the Swiftech's Komodo-NV.


I assume you mean better looking waterblocks than those for the Classifieds? Performance wise there isn't much difference in the waterblocks themselves. Performance wise you would be hard pressed to find a 780ti better than a water cooled, bios modded/unlocked Classified.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> guys, does the classified worth the perf difference over the regular 780 Ti sc if i would slap a water block on either card eventually?


Yes the classys are worth the price difference with the unlocked voltage. They have a better power phase and typically allow for better overclocking. Most classys you see in the 1300-1400 core range. You will really see the classy shine when watercooled though. There are better blocks then the evga hydro copper and I recommend buying a aftermarket one.

The kingpins have binned chips but they are binned for ln2 or dice cooling usually classys will overclock better on air and water then a kingpin will but once extreme cooling comes in the kingpin will shine so unless you plan to cool it with dice, ln2, or a phase changer or some other extreme cooling best bet is to go classy.

The reference card can be volt modded to give you higher voltage but it does void your warranty so if your wanting higher voltage then the 1.21 on the reference you will want to get a classy or kingpin. The chips are the lottery you may be highly unlucky and get a classy that ocs worse then a reference it does happen but is rare the better power phase and custom pcb allows it to oc higher and with increased voltage using the classified tool or a evbot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Been there, read all that. I was asking for clarification from Jacob on his statement on the binning.
> I assume you mean better looking waterblocks than those for the Classifieds? Performance wise there isn't much difference in the waterblocks themselves. Performance wise you would be hard pressed to find a 780ti better than a water cooled, bios modded/unlocked Classified.


Swiftech makes the block for the hydro copper so essentially your buying the same thing as the komodo. Performance wise there is slight performance differences mainly better cooling on the power section of the card and flow restrictions. Swiftech has probably the most restrictive blocks out. Although the komodo is probably the least restrictive but compared to ek with both of them being the least restrictive the eks perform better.
http://www.xtremerigs.net/2013/10/03/nvidia-gtx780titan-water-block-roundup/
I know this is for the 780 but its the same blocks just with a extra hole for the tis extra cap


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> On-topic to the rest of the forum:
> When I use Skyn3t BIOS, my card eats up to 375W to sustain even 1200Mhz OC.


What are you running when you see that?

For me to see those kinds of figures, I need to raise my volts to 1.25v with PWM @ 312 and clocked to say 1320+MHz. Even then it's only something like 3DMark Firestrike Extreme and the hardest part of 3DMark11.


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the classys are worth the price difference with the unlocked voltage. They have a better power phase and typically allow for better overclocking. Most classys you see in the 1300-1400 core range. You will really see the classy shine when watercooled though. There are better blocks then the evga hydro copper and I recommend buying a aftermarket one.
> 
> The kingpins have binned chips but they are binned for ln2 or dice cooling usually classys will overclock better on air and water then a kingpin will but once extreme cooling comes in the kingpin will shine so unless you plan to cool it with dice, ln2, or a phase changer or some other extreme cooling best bet is to go classy.
> 
> The reference card can be volt modded to give you higher voltage but it does void your warranty so if your wanting higher voltage then the 1.21 on the reference you will want to get a classy or kingpin. The chips are the lottery you may be highly unlucky and get a classy that ocs worse then a reference it does happen but is rare the better power phase and custom pcb allows it to oc higher and with increased voltage using the classified tool or a evbot.
> 
> 
> Swiftech makes the block for the hydro copper so essentially your buying the same thing as the komodo. Performance wise there is slight performance differences mainly better cooling on the power section of the card and flow restrictions. Swiftech has probably the most restrictive blocks out.
> http://www.xtremerigs.net/2013/10/03/nvidia-gtx780titan-water-block-roundup/


Isn't much difference....slight differences/tomato...tomahto. Mainly what is unfortunate is Swiftech and EK are the only choices for the classifieds. I like my EKs, but I would love to see a heatkiller or aquacomputer version.


----------



## 1stcowgirl

asus 780Ti dc2oc.

hello my friends, i know some of you are very strict with your hardware and you treat it with a lot of TLC.
i come to you with a frustration that is eating me from the inside (i havent had a single day of rest).
its about the VRM temps on the asus 780ti DC2oc.
it gets really really hot, on BF4 it gets to 102c. it seems that when ever the gpu gets to 80c the vrms are hitting the 100c.
i saw alot of users posting the same problem with asus cards.
some said "no worries", its got the DIGI+ and the special Capacitors so it can stand the heat.
some said "the PCB is very thick so dont worry".
no worries.. no worries.. BUT this is troubling me very much.
im using the CM 690 III case so thers a lot of room. (brand new, just bought it).
so, my question is:
since i dont have the privilege to use water cooling systems but only fans, what would be my best chance to try and cool that area?

question to other owners of the same card:
1 do you have same VRM temps?
2 did anyone asked ASUS about this?
3 is it safe?
4 is there anyone or any thread where people investigeting this issue?

p.s.
controlling the gpu fan did help keeping the gpu on 70c and the VRM on 90c... (but the noise... )

thank you


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mannimedia*
> 
> Hey thanks for all the help guys, I ended up going with another 780 Ti to save myself the headache--finding the right PSU was a a bit tough but I ended up getting Corsair's AX1500i. Thanks again.


:/ you ever considered water cooling lol


----------



## MonarchX

W00t! I edited stock BIOS to finally create a fully unlocked safe card instead of a hardcore modded card that can fry at the highest available limits! I tried it and in all honesty I can boost to much higher clocks and keep them for longer periods of time without any issues. *I am not responsible for any damages and use this BIOS at your own risk*, BUT I think all EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC ACX owners who want to stay within safe limits should consider this BIOS:
*Monarch's Unlocked Safety BIOS (MUSB)* - https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/93831976/MUSB.rom
Features:
- 1.21v Maximum Voltage Unlocked
- 300W (120%) Maximum TDP Unlocked
- Minimum Fan Speed set to 30%
- Stock/Default SC Base Clocks, 3D Clocks, and Boost Clocks
- Boost Enabled (Untouched)

Let me know how it goes!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaitu87*
> 
> I am not entirely sure but somewhere in this massive thread there was speculation that classies were a binned lot. I'd advise to confirm this before making a decison. Cheers on whichever route you go


Depends. If you want to bench primarily the Classified is the card to get. Or if you only plan on getting the one, i would recommend the Classified as well. If you're planning on getting three for example there really isn't much point as you'll be cpu bottlenecked anyway.

Ti loves the cold... If you're going water reference will love you for it just as much. My best card does 1380/1950 in Valley at 35c1.212v







Classified is binned yes.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1stcowgirl*
> 
> asus 780Ti dc2oc.
> 
> hello my friends, i know some of you are very strict with your hardware and you treat it with a lot of TLC.
> i come to you with a frustration that is eating me from the inside (i havent had a single day of rest).
> its about the VRM temps on the asus 780ti DC2oc.
> it gets really really hot, on BF4 it gets to 102c. it seems that when ever the gpu gets to 80c the vrms are hitting the 100c.
> i saw alot of users posting the same problem with asus cards.
> some said "no worries", its got the DIGI+ and the special Capacitors so it can stand the heat.
> some said "the PCB is very thick so dont worry".
> no worries.. no worries.. BUT this is troubling me very much.
> im using the CM 690 III case so thers a lot of room. (brand new, just bought it).
> so, my question is:
> since i dont have the privilege to use water cooling systems but only fans, what would be my best chance to try and cool that area?
> 
> question to other owners of the same card:
> 1 do you have same VRM temps?
> 2 did anyone asked ASUS about this?
> 3 is it safe?
> 4 is there anyone or any thread where people investigeting this issue?
> 
> p.s.
> controlling the gpu fan did help keeping the gpu on 70c and the VRM on 90c... (but the noise... )
> 
> thank you


Not what you want to hear but seriously... don't worry. I tend to keep my cards at 80-85C on the core, and have for over a decade. I've never had a GPU die. I even had 2 8800GTX running at 95C for THREE years, and the person I sold them to still has them and they still work!

All higher end cards tend to have very hot VRMs, I believe many of them really don't start taking damage until ~120C (if memory serves).


----------



## Mannimedia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> :/ you ever considered water cooling lol


Yeah I'll ultimately have to WC these cards in the future. But for now I think I'm doing pretty fine with these cards running at about 1202mhz



http://i.imgur.com/QVb5pzQ.jpg - Full size


----------



## derfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> I assume you mean better looking waterblocks than those for the Classifieds? Performance wise there isn't much difference in the waterblocks themselves. Performance wise you would be hard pressed to find a 780ti better than a water cooled, bios modded/unlocked Classified.


Maybe not on the core but the vrm temps can be pretty different between blocks. http://www.xtremerigs.net/2013/10/03/nvidia-gtx780titan-water-block-roundup/9/


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kedzie*
> 
> If you're serious about watercooling, there's far superior waterblocks than the classified EVGA Hydro Copper Waterblock. Check out FrozenCPU for a wide collection of all available waterblocks
> 
> Personally, I'm a fan of the Swiftech's Komodo-NV.


You aware of the fact the the Komodo IS the same block as the Hydro Copper with a different cosmetic finishing plate, right?


----------



## Kedzie

I said I'm a fan of it, not that it's any better.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kedzie*
> 
> If you're serious about watercooling, there's far superior waterblocks than the classified EVGA Hydro Copper Waterblock. Check out FrozenCPU for a wide collection of all available waterblocks
> 
> Personally, I'm a fan of the Swiftech's Komodo-NV.


Thanks. The evga hydro copper isn't on my list though







I've seen reference cards clock lower on air but saw a different story when water cooled, hence the question. I know it doesn't happen 100% of the time, just wondering about the probability of occurrence


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derfer*
> 
> Maybe not on the core but the vrm temps can be pretty different between blocks. http://www.xtremerigs.net/2013/10/03/nvidia-gtx780titan-water-block-roundup/9/


What's weird is when I quoted his post all I saw was "...better waterblocks than the classified", but the swiftech reference/link wasn't showing only the link to Frozen, so at first I though he was saying it in general. Then whats really weird is the swiftech link even shows in my quote today, but didn't show for me last night in his post or my quoted one. Yeah though, I know about the swiftech blocks disassembly/performance and what not. A person would need to be in love with the looks to pay more for less performance.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Thanks. The evga hydro copper isn't on my list though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen reference cards clock lower on air but saw a different story when water cooled, hence the question. I know it doesn't happen 100% of the time, just wondering about the probability of occurrence


My best reference card under water could do 1349 core and 8050 mem clocks for bench runs at the 1.21 v. Going from air to water gained about 20 MHz core increase but as far as gaming stable with water I was around 1260 core stable for all my games I play.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZestorer*
> 
> 3DMark Fire Strike (Normal):
> 
> 
> 3DMark Fire Strike (Extreme):


Bumping my previously posted scores to see if anyone else can chime in. Do they look right? I see some people getting higher but that could because they have better processors. I found two people with 2700ks @ 4.7GHz getting roughly the same, which is about the same as a 3770k @ 4.5GHz.

I'm guessing those people breaking 10k+ on extreme have 6 core extreme processors. 720p/1080p are highly bottlenecked by a 4.5GHz 3770k it seems, the 780Tis just want more.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> My best reference card under water could do 1349 core and 8050 mem clocks for bench runs at the 1.21 v. Going from air to water gained about 20 MHz core increase but as far as gaming stable with water I was around 1260 core stable for all my games I play.


great clocks. What's the worst you got? I'm trying to get a feel where the lower limit is around. My 780 ti sc (ref cooler), isn't great and could only do 1130 core on air.


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> In Fire Strike Extreme? I'm running 337.50 drivers. Just re-ran and got 9200 again.


Yeah in extreme,

Just built a 4930k system that pulled 11,900 single card firestrike

it pulled 10,372 SLI firestrike extreme , 780ti Classifieds, no oc on processor or gpu's.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZestorer*
> 
> Yeah in extreme,
> 
> Just built a 4930k system that pulled 11,900 single card firestrike
> 
> it pulled 10,372 SLI firestrike extreme , 780ti Classifieds, no oc on processor or gpu's.


So..

[email protected], 2x 780Ti @ 1150/7200 = 9,200
[email protected], 2x 780Ti @ 1082/7000 = 10,372

Does 6 cores really make that big of a difference in 3DMark? My cards also run at PCI-E 3.0 x8, but I really doubt that's an issue. Do you have any Heaven/Valley scores?


----------



## Errorist66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> W00t! I edited stock BIOS to finally create a fully unlocked safe card instead of a hardcore modded card that can fry at the highest available limits! I tried it and in all honesty I can boost to much higher clocks and keep them for longer periods of time without any issues. *I am not responsible for any damages and use this BIOS at your own risk*, BUT I think all EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC ACX owners who want to stay within safe limits should consider this BIOS:
> *Monarch's Unlocked Safety BIOS* - https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/93831976/Monarch's%20Unlocked%20Safety%20BIOS.rom
> Features:
> - 1.21v Maximum Voltage Unlocked
> - 300W (120%) Maximum TDP Unlocked
> - Minimum Fan Speed set to 30%
> - Stock/Default SC Base Clocks, 3D Clocks, and Boost Clocks
> - Boost Enabled (Untouched)
> 
> Let me know how it goes!


Done the same a few weeks back. That is mostly to wait for Skyn3t next batch as my second GTX780 ti SC uses the newer bios and had issue with older bios modded. With 1.212v and Turbo enabled, I set core at +181 and see it go to 1500MHz with lighter load. But if you want the best score in Benchmark, the extra power and stable high clock of skyn3t's home brewed Bios is the best. Safe? it's an opportunity to try and exceed what the card can yield vs stock bios. you still have to be smart about it. Increase TDP slowly and check the temps. But since ref TI are handicapped and you don't know how hot the VRM are you have to accept that they might fail faster if you push too hard.

logicaly safe and overclock are to be balanced.


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> So..
> 
> [email protected], 2x 780Ti @ 1150/7200 = 9,200
> [email protected], 2x 780Ti @ 1082/7000 = 10,372
> 
> Does 6 cores really make that big of a difference in 3DMark? My cards also run at PCI-E 3.0 x8, but I really doubt that's an issue. Do you have any Heaven/Valley scores?


I'm pretty sure it bosts the physx portion a healthy amount,

no heaven scores it went out the same night, but here is the first firestrike run score, single card.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2146742?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=result_share

pull a card and compare the graphics and physx scores, I'm almost certain a higher level cpu increases the physx score now,

I will have my 780ti tomorrow and I can also help you compare single card runs, I'm on a 2500k @ 5.0ghz here at home


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZestorer*
> 
> I'm pretty sure it bosts the physx portion a healthy amount,
> 
> no heaven scores it went out the same night, but here is the first firestrike run score, single card.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2146742?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=result_share
> 
> pull a card and compare the graphics and physx scores, I'm almost certain a higher level cpu increases the physx score now,
> 
> I will have my 780ti tomorrow and I can also help you compare single card runs, I'm on a 2500k @ 5.0ghz here at home


Mine:
3DMark Score = 10625
Graphics = 12249
Physics = 12031

Yours:
3DMark Score = 11064
Graphics Score =12591
Physics Score =13533

Not sure why graphics would be 250 higher when mine is running at 1150MHz instead of 1083MHz, my processor is also over 1GHz higher. Physic score is way higher, and that's definitely due to 6 cores. Interested to see your 2500k score. Thanks


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Mine:
> 3DMark Score = 10625
> Graphics = 12249
> Physics = 12031
> 
> Yours:
> 3DMark Score = 11064
> Graphics Score =12591
> Physics Score =13533
> 
> Not sure why graphics would be 250 higher when mine is running at 1150MHz instead of 1083MHz, my processor is also over 1GHz higher. Physic score is way higher, and that's definitely due to 6 cores. Interested to see your 2500k score. Thanks


Extra memory bandwidth in quad-channel plays a role too, as does the extra CPU cache. My Haswell-based system overall scores lower, but it seems to provide better performance at times compared to my 3960X or 4960X.


----------



## TonyB4ngZ

If you have a case with a side fan then mount one and use it as an exhaust. If you have the aftermarket cooler on your 780ti it helps to quickly catch the warm air that comes from the side of the non reference cooler. Got my temp down with atlest 5 degrees.


----------



## TonyB4ngZ

You know that skyn3t bios mod without the gpu boost increased my graphics score from 12.700 to 13.500 on the same core clock @ 1256Mhz.

1256Mhz with boost approx 12.700
1256Mhz without boost approx 13,600 and a total of 11.600.

Don't know what skyn3t has done to that bios but its a huge performance increase with the same core clock as stock bios.


----------



## Someone09

I have spent the last week overclocking my reference 780 Ti using the Skyn3t BIOS.

I used the following as a "starting" point:
1.212V, 1197MHz Core, stock memory, PT 115%.

I tested these settings for a few days until I was sure they were stable. Then I proceeded to push it further and thought I had it stable at 1240MHz, Memory +150, PT 117%.
But since yesterday BF4 would freeze and this DX error with "Device hung" or something would pop up.

I turned the OC back down to the starting point and would get the same error all of a sudden.

So, my question is could this be related to too high temperatures? I set my target temperature to 80°C and the temp limit to 82°C and hardly ever get there.

I mean, I know I should aim for 75°C or something but since the stock temp target is 82°C, too...shouldn´t I be fine, too?


----------



## AaronATX

Just chiming in with my OC results for my EVGA 780ti SC. Had it since November but just getting around to oc'ing it a bit.

Previous card was a 560ti, so overclocking with Precision X on this 780ti was quite a bit different then what I was used to. With the stock BIOS you are more "suggesting" what you'd like the card to do....not real fond of that honestly.

80.80.30.00.80 BIOS, Hynix Ram, 337.50 Nvidia drivers, Win 8.1 64bit.

Precision X settings: 106% power target (max) and 95c temp target. (temp prioritized)
GPU offset +104. With Kepler math that adds up as such: Default clock 980 (its a superclocked card) + 104 =1084Mhz base clock. Boost clock sits at 1150Mhz, and actual GPU speed while gaming or heavy benching is 1220 to 1210 Mhz. Played around with ram speed a bit, seems that going higher than 7400 hurts my TDP under full load and my core clocks as well. For everyday use I just leave it at 7000.

Added .012v in Precision X as well, however I really don't think the card needs that to be stable. GPUZ says load vcore is 1.21 to 1.75 depending on state of throttle.

Extreme HD preset on Valley scores a 3093 (i7 2600k @ 4.5) (120hz lightboosted 1920x1080)

Seems like TDP is the major issue with overclocking this card. Small amounts of throttling seem to occur about 110% TDP. Core temp doesn't get any higher than 69-72c in my case. Usually that amount of powerdraw only happens when gaming. Going to dial the last bit of voltage out and check for stability, see if I can't get closer to 1300mhz

Did not fool with Kboost, and my nvidia driver power profile setting is on balanced. At idle card is downclocked to 324mhz and 162Mhz @.887 volts. (HD3000 intel on second monitor) Stock cooler, fan set to 100% when it hits 60c.

Completely stock reference cooler, haven't even replaced the TIM on it yet.

This card embarrasses my monitor. I need either 2 more 144 panels or I need to step on up to 1440....... Max settings on BF4 80-120 fps.


----------



## AaronATX

Quote:


> I have spent the last week overclocking my reference 780 Ti using the Skyn3t BIOS.
> 
> I used the following as a "starting" point:
> 1.212V, 1197MHz Core, stock memory, PT 115%.
> 
> I tested these settings for a few days until I was sure they were stable. Then I proceeded to push it further and thought I had it stable at 1240MHz, Memory +150, PT 117%.
> But since yesterday BF4 would freeze and this DX error with "Device hung" or something would pop up.
> 
> I turned the OC back down to the starting point and would get the same error all of a sudden.
> 
> So, my question is could this be related to too high temperatures? I set my target temperature to 80°C and the temp limit to 82°C and hardly ever get there.
> 
> I mean, I know I should aim for 75°C or something but since the stock temp target is 82°C, too...shouldn´t I be fine, too?


You MUST be monitoring the TDP of the card while overclocking or benching to understand what is happening with the clocks.

*edit* just noticed you are using a modded BIOS. Still, with that kinda voltage and core clock I wouldn't be surprised in the slightest if you are running into throttling because of exceeding the TDP limit you have set. And as I understand with these cards, once you start pulling 120% TDP you are going to run into issues with the VRM on the reference card either overheating or just not able to deal with that amount of amperage.


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AaronATX*
> 
> This card embarrasses my monitor. I need either 2 more 144 panels or I need to step on up to 1440....... Max settings on BF4 80-120 fps.


How 'bout Tomb Raider with TressFX, Ultra Shadow, and 2 SSAA ? I can't even get to 60 fps with that settings @1080p


----------



## AaronATX

Lol spent all day playing that actually on max settings. Was too lazy to put the FPS overlay from evga up and see what I was getting. Is there an in game console command or something that will give me an FPS readout in Tomb Raider? I know the benchmarks averages around 75-80fps on max settings.


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AaronATX*
> 
> Lol spent all day playing that actually on max settings. Was too lazy to put the FPS overlay from evga up and see what I was getting. Is there an in game console command or something that will give me an FPS readout in Tomb Raider? I know the benchmarks averages around 75-80fps on max settings.


not that I know of, the built in benchmark is pretty easy, while the actual game play is different story, the only thing that gives me fluid 60 fps, including TressFX close-up like that is using normal shadow & FXAA.


----------



## Mannimedia

ASIIC Quality


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mannimedia*
> 
> ASIIC Quality
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Excelent comparison.
Rep+


----------



## makn

Can someone please tell me if its possible to increase the base clock / boost clock after changed voltage to 1.212 and changed tdp to 300w in the BIOS file? (with Kepler bios tweaker)

Would be nice having higher clockspeeds as default, not having to use software to overclock


----------



## dallas1990

what's the best way to OC this card im new to gpu OC. also how to test it. i read whats on the first page but it makes no sense for me. im on the stock bios.


----------



## Mannimedia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Excelent comparison.
> Rep+


Thanks bro!


----------



## Someone09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AaronATX*
> 
> You MUST be monitoring the TDP of the card while overclocking or benching to understand what is happening with the clocks.


Of course I am monitoring everything. When I hit any limit I react accordingly.
But I am not hitting any limits with those settings. BF4 just crashes with that error message.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> not that I know of, the built in benchmark is pretty easy, while the actual game play is different story, the only thing that gives me fluid 60 fps, including TressFX close-up like that is using normal shadow & FXAA.


that's a very demanding game i guess...and even if it's an AMD evolved title, 290x won't give fluid 60fps with tressfx on, ssaa, ultra shadow, unless overclocked real good (at least 1200/1500 on 290x lightning). Then again, there will be scenes where you'd go lower than 60 still. That's just based on my computer with 4770k processor @4.2ghz. I can post some numbers if you're interested to compare.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> that's a very demanding game i guess...and even if it's an AMD evolved title, 290x won't give fluid 60fps with tressfx on, ssaa, ultra shadow, unless overclocked real good (at least 1200/1500 on 290x lightning). Then again, there will be scenes where you'd go lower than 60 still. That's just based on my computer with 4770k processor @4.2ghz. I can post some numbers if you're interested to compare.


Doesn't seem that bad when you have 2 780 Tis, even at 3440x1440 I can maintain a solid 60FPS it seems. 2x SSAA will bring me into the 50s at times but it's totally unneeded at this resolution. Comparing my 1080p monitor with 2x SSAA and 3440x1440 with no AA, the 1080p monitor still has far more jaggies. Really don't miss 1080p...


----------



## ovard

F#CK YES! I just pulled the trigger on a Prolimatech MK-26. Time to push this card, hope it will fit....


----------



## Cenkz

Seeking original bios for GeForce GTX 780 Ti Windforce 3X OC (GV-N78TOC-3GD)

would be grateful for your help


----------



## LesGensMentales

I recently flashed the bios on an EVGA reference 780ti, but in the process I forgot to back up the original copy so would anyone happen to have a copy of the EVGA reference 780ti bios they could upload?


----------



## Errorist66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LesGensMentales*
> 
> I recently flashed the bios on an EVGA reference 780ti, but in the process I forgot to back up the original copy so would anyone happen to have a copy of the EVGA reference 780ti bios they could upload?


They should all be on the techpowerup website.


----------



## Cenkz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Errorist66*
> 
> They should all be on the techpowerup website.


Thank you very much


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cenkz*
> 
> Seeking original bios for GeForce GTX 780 Ti Windforce 3X OC (GV-N78TOC-3GD)
> 
> would be grateful for your help


Version 80.80.30.00.1A

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/149568/Gigabyte.GTX780Ti.3072.131115.rom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LesGensMentales*
> 
> I recently flashed the bios on an EVGA reference 780ti, but in the process I forgot to back up the original copy so would anyone happen to have a copy of the EVGA reference 780ti bios they could upload?


Version 80.80.30.00.80

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/148122/EVGA.GTX780Ti.3072.131101.rom

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## AaronATX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> Of course I am monitoring everything. When I hit any limit I react accordingly.
> But I am not hitting any limits with those settings. BF4 just crashes with that error message.


Cool, just making sure. Hopefully you didn't hurt your VRM's...to my knowledge there is no way to monitor them via software, and I have heard of a few folks who's 780ti's were making poor contact with the heatsink causing quicker than normal heat issues. Ill be checking mine tonight.

DX crash would almost make me think of a driver issue. Or its entirely possible that if it is only BF4 crashing something may have gotten corrupted. Think Origin has provisions for doing a CRC check on the BF4 game files.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Doesn't seem that bad when you have 2 780 Tis, even at 3440x1440 I can maintain a solid 60FPS it seems. 2x SSAA will bring me into the 50s at times but it's totally unneeded at this resolution. Comparing my 1080p monitor with 2x SSAA and 3440x1440 with no AA, the 1080p monitor still has far more jaggies. Really don't miss 1080p...


true, you won't go back to 1080.


----------



## EinZerstorer

this is my very first run , 1163 boost w/ the 780 ti, firestrike " normal "

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3094842?


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZestorer*
> 
> this is my very first run , 1163 boost w/ the 780 ti, firestrike " normal "
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3094842?


Thanks. Seems about right then... 100 less than mine and your card is only 13mhz off, the only difference is the i5 2700 @ 5GHz vs i7 3770k @ 4.5GHz which is likely about the same overall speed. I don't think HT makes a huge difference in 3DMark, so it makes sense.


----------



## EinZerstorer

hey i have a voltage question, 780ti classified,

my voltage starts at 1.2 in a game or bench but goes down to 1.187 shortly after,

but with k boost enabled it holds at 1.2v

how do i get it to hold voltage without k boost and is this normal behavior?

I am on the stock bios not the ln2 bios currently


----------



## Bogs

I have the EVGA ACX 780 Ti with BIOS version 80.80.34.00.80, will there be an unlocked BIOS for my card or no?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZestorer*
> 
> hey i have a voltage question, 780ti classified,
> my voltage starts at 1.2 in a game or bench but goes down to 1.187 shortly after,
> but with k boost enabled it holds at 1.2v
> how do i get it to hold voltage without k boost and is this normal behavior?
> I am on the stock bios not the ln2 bios currently


That´s how LLC works and no, you cant control it! You have to increase the voltage if you want more or use K-boost!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogs*
> 
> I have the EVGA ACX 780 Ti with BIOS version 80.80.34.00.80, will there be an unlocked BIOS for my card or no?


Or no...








Not yet, soon! When we finish gathering all the new bios versions!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Errorist66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogs*
> 
> I have the EVGA ACX 780 Ti with BIOS version 80.80.34.00.80, will there be an unlocked BIOS for my card or no?


I think it is coming soon. In the mean time, I user KeplerBiosTweaker and copied the voltage unlock to 1.212 from Skyn3t and set the power target to 120%, boost enabled. I have 80.80.34.00.80 on an EVGA 780 TI Superclock and 80.80.30.00.80 on my EVGA 780 TI Superclock ACX.

Awaiting the new batch of Bios that hopefully will include 80.80.34.00.80 for the EVGA Superclock ACX.

@team Skyn3t, do you have a list of missing bios file? I think it would get completed rather quickly if you post it here


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> That´s how LLC works and no, you cant control it! You have to increase the voltage if you want more or use K-boost!
> Or no...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet, soon! When we finish gathering all the new bios versions!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


thank you for the input,

My bios version is 80:80:34:00:80,

does skyn3t have a .rom for me?









I've been on skynet through my 680 and 780 acx, would love to join you guys again with the 780ti


----------



## Bogs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZestorer*
> 
> thank you for the input,
> 
> My bios version is 80:80:34:00:80,
> 
> does skyn3t have a .rom for me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been on skynet through my 680 and 780 acx, would love to join you guys again with the 780ti


Read the last four posts.


----------



## Bogs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Errorist66*
> 
> I think it is coming soon. In the mean time, I user KeplerBiosTweaker and copied the voltage unlock to 1.212 from Skyn3t and set the power target to 120%, boost enabled. I have 80.80.34.00.80 on an EVGA 780 TI Superclock and 80.80.30.00.80 on my EVGA 780 TI Superclock ACX.
> 
> Awaiting the new batch of Bios that hopefully will include 80.80.34.00.80 for the EVGA Superclock ACX.
> 
> @team Skyn3t, do you have a list of missing bios file? I think it would get completed rather quickly if you post it here


Not sure how to do this







I opened up KeplerBiosTweaker but I'm scared to change anything and flash it. Is there a certain field I should be looking for?


----------



## xseanx

Does anyone know where I can get the ACX cooler for my reference gtx 780 ti ? thanks


----------



## Errorist66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogs*
> 
> Not sure how to do this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I opened up KeplerBiosTweaker but I'm scared to change anything and flash it. Is there a certain field I should be looking for?


TMI can be dangerous. So beware that you have to understand before doing this, Never edit the original rom. Start by making a copy and keep track of the original vs the modified bios.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



On the voltage tab, I only touch the first 3 lines, both values at 1.212v

Voltage TAB before

after


Then on the power tab, scroll to the bottom. and I changed the last line to 300w, 120% of stock

Power at stock

Power to 120%




In Precision X, reset all the voltage and clock to stock before flashing.


----------



## Bogs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Errorist66*
> 
> TMI can be dangerous. So beware that you have to understand before doing this, Never edit the original rom. Start by making a copy and keep track of the original vs the modified bios.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> On the voltage tab, I only touch the first 3 lines, both values at 1.212v
> 
> Voltage TAB before
> 
> after
> 
> 
> Then on the power tab, scroll to the bottom. and I changed the last line to 300w, 120% of stock
> 
> Power at stock
> 
> Power to 120%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Precision X, reset all the voltage and clock to stock before flashing.


Wow, thanks so much man! So from what I've read, don't let GPU exceed 85c, right? But the changes I made won't allow me to set the voltage higher than it should be, correct? So I really don't need to worry about frying it anyway as long as temps stay under 85c?


----------



## Errorist66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogs*
> 
> Wow, thanks so much man! So from what I've read, don't let GPU exceed 85c, right? But the changes I made won't allow me to set the voltage higher than it should be, correct? So I really don't need to worry about frying it anyway as long as temps stay under 85c?


My 2 cards are under water so temp is never over 45. The max voltage from the Nvidia driver is 1.212v so that's as high as you can feed the GPU without soldering stuff on the board.

When you overclock, you set higher clock that are more stable because you raised the voltage a little. This means a bit more amp and more watt used and heat produced. Yes keep the temp under 85 (75 better) because you don't know the temperature or quality of the VRM used to deliver that extra juice.

I know its sometimes feel like everything is just going to blow up if you enable overvoltage or change the power target... But it's been working fine for me. I always start by pushing a new card "out of the box" for a week or 2 so that any obvious weakness will show up when everything is stock and under warranty. Then I starting overclocking and pushing the card. What is nice with EVGA is that putting the 780TI under water doesn't void the warranty. Even using custom bios is fine, but you have to be able to put back the original bios on before sending it for RMA (not an RMA stopper but less question if you can do it).

Good luck.


----------



## Bogs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Errorist66*
> 
> My 2 cards are under water so temp is never over 45. The max voltage from the Nvidia driver is 1.212v so that's as high as you can feed the GPU without soldering stuff on the board.
> 
> When you overclock, you set higher clock that are more stable because you raised the voltage a little. This means a bit more amp and more watt used and heat produced. Yes keep the temp under 85 (75 better) because you don't know the temperature or quality of the VRM used to deliver that extra juice.
> 
> I know its sometimes feel like everything is just going to blow up if you enable overvoltage or change the power target... But it's been working fine for me. I always start by pushing a new card "out of the box" for a week or 2 so that any obvious weakness will show up when everything is stock and under warranty. Then I starting overclocking and pushing the card. What is nice with EVGA is that putting the 780TI under water doesn't void the warranty. Even using custom bios is fine, but you have to be able to put back the original bios on before sending it for RMA (not an RMA stopper but less question if you can do it).
> 
> Good luck.


Unfortunately I'm still using air cooling until I get the guts and money to start water cooling. I've been researching it for a while, but not quite ready to make the leap. On stock BIOS I could not get any stable overclock at all.

I just restarted my computer and it won't let me put the voltage above +12 like before. I used the nvflash Windows utility, do I need to make a USB DOS boot disk to make the BIOS stick to the card?


----------



## Errorist66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogs*
> 
> Unfortunately I'm still using air cooling until I get the guts and money to start water cooling. I've been researching it for a while, but not quite ready to make the leap. On stock BIOS I could not get any stable overclock at all.
> 
> I just restarted my computer and it won't let me put the voltage above +12 like before. I used the nvflash Windows utility, do I need to make a USB DOS boot disk to make the BIOS stick to the card?


I use EVGA Precision X and with the changed bios, you don't get an offset anymore but an absolute value which I put at 1.212v. No need for a USB stick but a good power off, unplug the power cable or turn off the PSU, and power back up can be required for the card to start using the new firmware.

Did you use ezflash from skynet and rename the file x.rom? Or you used nvflash directly? nvflash -4 -5 -6 myfile.rom?

Sometimes it help to re-install the nvidia driver after flashing...


----------



## Bogs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Errorist66*
> 
> I use EVGA Precision X and with the changed bios, you don't get an offset anymore but an absolute value which I put at 1.212v. No need for a USB stick but a good power off, unplug the power cable or turn off the PSU, and power back up can be required for the card to start using the new firmware.
> 
> Did you use ezflash from skynet and rename the file x.rom? Or you used nvflash directly? nvflash -4 -5 -6 myfile.rom?
> 
> Sometimes it help to re-install the nvidia driver after flashing...


nvflash -4 -5 -6. In EVGA Precision X under voltage I used to be able to change the offset higher than 12, but now it's my max. What you're saying is that it's supposed to change from an offset to an absolute value in the GUI? Mine has not done that. But yes, I will install new drivers and power cycle the computer. Been meaning to try the new beta drivers anyway.

Also, I just realized the starting point is higher than it used to be. It now starts right under the red instead of on the orange.

For reference, this is what I see in EPX:


----------



## MonarchX

I ordered a backplate for my EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC ACX for mostly aesthetics, stifness, and that accomplished feel to the card. Is it true that it can also reduce VRAM and VRM and even GPU temps by 2-3C? I have a 120mm 60cfm side panel case fan blowing on the card, so I wonder if together with backplate, my PCB, VRM, and VRAM temps will go down a bit. I know there are no chips on the back of the card, but ASUS and other brands use a backplate anyway. In addition, my motherboard has VRM heatsinks on top, but also below (on the other side of it). I guess there is SOME use to such backplates.


----------



## UprightMan

I have the EVGA GTX 780 TI SC ACX backplate installed and you will soon see it has no direct contact to the PCB other than the set of screws attaching it to this card's frontplate. I can't say whether it is true or not using it will reduce card temps by 2-3C but the backplate will get warm to the touch on my overclock (@1280Mhz) so there is some heat transfer from the card to the backplate. Also I have 2 120mm fans on the side panel blowing directly at the card so that should help in cooling. As far as how much that would require a infrared thermometer, something I don't have on hand.


----------



## Thetbrett

bought 2 of these backplates as Galaxy don't make any. They are quite thick, good quality, but obviously designed to be used with water blocks. My question is this. Would either drilling a bunch of holes or a bit of dremel work would help with any temps. It's a solid piece except for the screw holes. They did come with thermal tape for the memory, but was thinking any radiating heat would get trapped under there. It would help reduce the weight a bit i guess too. Thoughts?


----------



## Someone09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AaronATX*
> 
> Cool, just making sure. Hopefully you didn't hurt your VRM's...to my knowledge there is no way to monitor them via software, and I have heard of a few folks who's 780ti's were making poor contact with the heatsink causing quicker than normal heat issues. Ill be checking mine tonight.
> 
> DX crash would almost make me think of a driver issue. Or its entirely possible that if it is only BF4 crashing something may have gotten corrupted. Think Origin has provisions for doing a CRC check on the BF4 game files.


Forgot to mention, at stock Skyn3t settings I havn´t had any problems. Erm...yet.

Guess I´ll let some benchmarks run lateron or something.


----------



## pharcycle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Is it true that it can also reduce VRAM and VRM and even GPU temps by 2-3C?


It depends. If the back plate isn't in contact with the board (which I'm guess it it won't be otherwise you'll potentially short out a load of bits) you've essentially enclosed the back of the PCB and the air gap between the plate and board will act as a pretty good insulator so I would actually expect this to raise temps. If you can get it to make contact with hot parts using thermal pads and then it would help but for best cooling performance I'd say you'd be better off sticking heatsinks on the parts of the back that get warm if you want to cool the back of the card

However, 2-3 degrees either way (+/-) isn't really going to make much difference so if its primarily for cosmetics then I'd still go for it


----------



## Luciferxy

is there any back plate for the Gigabyte GV-78TOC-3GD model ?
imo, the back plate will help if you're doing SLI setup, as some of the heat flowing from the bottom to top card will be block by the back plate, is it ?


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharcycle*
> 
> It depends. If the back plate isn't in contact with the board (which I'm guess it it won't be otherwise you'll potentially short out a load of bits) you've essentially enclosed the back of the PCB and the air gap between the plate and board will act as a pretty good insulator so I would actually expect this to raise temps. If you can get it to make contact with hot parts using thermal pads and then it would help but for best cooling performance I'd say you'd be better off sticking heatsinks on the parts of the back that get warm if you want to cool the back of the card
> 
> However, 2-3 degrees either way (+/-) isn't really going to make much difference so if its primarily for cosmetics then I'd still go for it


Exactly right. Another thing worth bearing in mind is that if you are running two adjacent cards with standard coolers, the backplate will create an even bigger airflow restriction and increase the temperatures.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> Exactly right. Another thing worth bearing in mind is that if you are running two adjacent cards with standard coolers, the backplate will create an even bigger airflow restriction and increase the temperatures.


Proof?


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Proof?


Proof? In this forum? Do be serious - it would upset too many people. Here we only work with conjecture and insinuation. ;-)

Joking aside - measure it. If you stack two cards into adjacent slots you will find the card on which the fan is facing the back of the other card (usually the top one) runs a few degrees hotter, because the bottom card causes an airflow restriction to the top card.

Then you put on a backlate that will add at least 2-3mm to the thickness of the bottom card. What do you think that will do to the airflow to the fan directly above it?

Not a problem if you leave an empty slot between the two cards, of course.


----------



## Jimhans1

I know that with two cards in sli/cfx, the top will run hotter usually, but where is there actual proof of a backplate making either the card it's mounted to, or an adjacent one hotter? Besides assumption obviously.


----------



## gordan

You don't consider it axiomatically obvious that reducing the fan clearance further by inserting a plate will make the top card run hotter?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I ordered a backplate for my EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC ACX for mostly aesthetics, stifness, and that accomplished feel to the card. Is it true that it can also reduce VRAM and VRM and even GPU temps by 2-3C? I have a 120mm 60cfm side panel case fan blowing on the card, so I wonder if together with backplate, my PCB, VRM, and VRAM temps will go down a bit. I know there are no chips on the back of the card, but ASUS and other brands use a backplate anyway. In addition, my motherboard has VRM heatsinks on top, but also below (on the other side of it). I guess there is SOME use to such backplates.


i bought one for the 780ti sc with stock cooler and i can say it's mostly cosmetic with little or no temp impact at all


----------



## milikitungi

guys i cant go further than 1176Mhz, there is something must be wrong.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







GPU-Z validation: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/km8pm/

I was overclocking the core clock by a raise of +13 and then ran 3d mark 11 to test stability. But at the time I reached 1176 artifacts made their appearence. As u see i have set the voltage at max value i can and power limit to 200%. I think i have the correct bios but could you please check if its right? Im using Corsair CX750M and EVGA GTX780 TI reference.

Thank you.


----------



## pharcycle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I know that with two cards in sli/cfx, the top will run hotter usually, but where is there actual proof of a backplate making either the card it's mounted to, or an adjacent one hotter? Besides assumption obviously.


Well, would you put your gpu in a box? Cos that's essentially what you're doing to the back side of the card. Also heat exchange efficiency is a function of surface area and air flow. A solid slab of aluminium will actually have a lower surface area than the backside of the card with with all its ICs and other components. Then the air gap I mentioned before which is exactly the same as why a down duvet keeps your warm at night an then in SLI/CF you are restricting the airflow again to the card behind.

There are too many variables to really solve this as a thought experiment but I can mostly see the negatives and very few benefits


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> You don't consider it axiomatically obvious that reducing the fan clearance further by inserting a plate will make the top card run hotter?


hey, Gordan, my friend, has anyone told you, you're quite condescending. You really are.I mean, really condescending, like a fart in a elevator.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> hey, Gordan, my friend, has anyone told you, you're quite condescending. You really are.I mean, really condescending, like a fart in a elevator.


No, Thetbrett, my friend, you're the first.


----------



## Errorist66

The back-plate come with thermal tape but these are only tick enough for a Titan or a 6GB 780. The purpose of the tape is to transfer heat from the back of the PCB (or back side RAM for a Titan) to the back-plate. For a 780TI 3GB, you need to order 1.5mm or 2mm thermal tape to have a proper contact (not sure because I toke mine from the stock cooler I removed). Then if you have space above the card you could stick some metallic fin heat exchanger or direct a fan to it.

But assuredly a fan directly to the back of the PCB would work well.

edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogs*
> 
> nvflash -4 -5 -6. In EVGA Precision X under voltage I used to be able to change the offset higher than 12, but now it's my max. What you're saying is that it's supposed to change from an offset to an absolute value in the GUI? Mine has not done that. But yes, I will install new drivers and power cycle the computer. Been meaning to try the new beta drivers anyway.
> 
> Also, I just realized the starting point is higher than it used to be. It now starts right under the red instead of on the orange.
> 
> For reference, this is what I see in EPX:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks like offset at 0 is now 1.2v and the little margin above would be 1.212v. Monitor the GPU vcore voltage in PX and bump up the value. I admit that aver changing the top 3 lines/6 values to 1.212v that UI moved to absolute voltage.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> No, Thetbrett, my friend, you're the first.


well, let me be the first, axiomatically,


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> well, let me be the first, axiomatically,


Congratulations. You have every reason to be proud of yourself.


----------



## kostacurtas

Hello guys,

I have a reference MSI 780 Ti and I would like to flash the skyn3t bios but I can't find my bios version in the first page of this thread.

GPU-Z shows that my card currently have bios version 80.80.34.00.01 (P2083-0030).

Which skyn3t bios version can I use?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kostacurtas*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I have a reference MSI 780 Ti and I would like to flash the skyn3t bios but I can't find my bios version in the first page of this thread.
> 
> GPU-Z shows that my card currently have bios version 80.80.34.00.01 (P2083-0030).
> 
> Which skyn3t bios version can I use?


*Welcome to OCN!*









You use the bios we will release soon based on your bios version! Just a little patience!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## kostacurtas

Thank you Ed!









(How soon is soon? Hours, days, weeks?







)

Which tool do you recommend for flashing the bios?


----------



## MonarchX

I wouldn't trust gordan's judgement on this or anything at all. Almost all brands use a backplate and I doubt they would do it if it increased temps. It does state that backplate reduces temps and all evidence points at that. The heat would increase with really poor airflow, but not if you have a fan blowing at it.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I wouldn't trust gordan's judgement on this or anything at all.


Or the judgement of Google, Micron or IBM engineers, for that matter. Do fully qualify your opinions, especially given the strength of your evidence-free convictions.


----------



## pharcycle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I wouldn't trust gordan's judgement on this or anything at all. Almost all brands use a backplate and I doubt they would do it if it increased temps. It does state that backplate reduces temps and all evidence points at that. The heat would increase with really poor airflow, but not if you have a fan blowing at it.


All the cards that use backplates to increase performance have hot components on the back, the rest are purely for cosmetic and stiffness when you have a heavy cooler hanging off the PCB.

Almost every domestic insulating material works by trapping an air pocket between two surfaces- cavity wall insulation, glass fibre loft insulation, pipe lagging, blankets, fleece, down, feathers etc etc and they do this because it is a good insulator.

IF the backplate makes contact with these hot parts and doesn't just cover the back then you will get a benefit of spreading the heat load over a larger area and while this is good you now have a nice smooth surface for the air to pass over. Fluids like air, water etc when passing over a smooth surface (this is called laminar flow) create a boundary layer due to the varying shear stresses going from 0 flow rate at the surface to your max flow rate somewhere in the middle for a 1-dimensional flow so air exchange is very much reduced in this area. Turbulent flow is a much more effective way of removing heat and is why I suggested that ram heatsinks on the back would have a much greater effect as these will essentially churn up the airstream over the back of the card.

Here's a wiki I you don't believe me
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boundary_layer

But hey, I've only got a masters in engineering and 10 years experience, what do I know


----------



## MonarchX

I assumed these come with thermal tape. Do they? Would it help to get some tape and place it on the back of the card's VRAM and VRM chips?

The plate gets screwed onto the PCB one way or another, so there is touching of some kind.

I just can't see how and why brands would add extra cost of plates that would add heat in the fierce world of videocard competition, where temps matter. It would make no sense to do that. They test things like that and if it worsened temps then they wouldn't state that there is a decrease. I think you are right about many variables and I think brand engineers are not morons and know of variables consumers don't.

I also have my ASUS Xonar DGX soundcard above this card, but again, the side panel fan takes care of that because my idle and load temps are below all reviewed once.


----------



## gordan

PCB is a very poor thermal conductor - it acts more like an insulator, so attaching a heatsink with a good TIM will be of minimal effectiveness.

You are erroneously assuming the back plates have anything to do with engineering - things like this are designed by marketeers to increase the "Ooo! Shiny!" factor.

The reference coolers are plentifully rigid to not require additional support, but various elaborate marketing department designed coolers might not be (e.g. Accelero one I saw the other day is one of the more Whiskey-Tango-Foxtrot designs I have seen). So in the odd rare case a back plate might help there.

The least implausible reason for a backplate is, IMO, reducing the risk of shorting out something on the back of the card by touching it against something else (e.g, the metal casing of the card behind it), but this, too, unless somebody is being excessively reckless (and if they are, they will need back plates on all of their cards.


----------



## kalleklovn12

@Ed SKyn3t: Are u guys gonne make new bios to every card? What will the difference be from the 80.80.30.00.01?


----------



## derfer

I don't understand why anyone is having trouble with the concept that backplates hamper cooling. Anyone who has run tight SLI setups knows the top card needs every MM of space for airflow, and it's pretty apparent even single cards benefit from having naked or sinked PCBs on the backside. I mean that's AC's approach to cooling the vrm this time around, going through the PCB. An air trapping backplate doesn't help anything.

If one were to drop temps after installing a backplate it would only be because of either A) you also took the cooler off and re-pasted the gpu or B) the backplate had a thermal pad right over the gpu, which they sometimes do, but then the vrm is still insulated.


----------



## EinZerstorer

at what temps do 780ti's throttle?

my classy pulls down its boost clock from 1163 to 1150 and voltage from 1.187 to 1.150 during a heaven 4.0 run, temps hit 74c when it throttles,

with a fan profile set to 80% speed at 75c it DOES NOT throttle , maintaining 1163 boost and 1.187 voltage

any help guys???


----------



## Jimhans1

How do we know it's air trapping and not air channeling? I have run my gtx580 classies both with and without the backplates, in single and sli setups, and have seen zero impact either positive or negative regarding the temps of the core, the ram, or the VRMs, but they did make the cards look better.


----------



## EinZerstorer

well now my new 780ti classified has the infamous fan rattle,

this has been a terrible experience from evga this time around,

and considering it's one of their top priced cards?

***


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZestorer*
> 
> well now my new 780ti classified has the infamous fan rattle,
> 
> this has been a terrible experience from evga this time around,
> 
> and considering it's one of their top priced cards?
> 
> ***


RMA time


----------



## EinZerstorer

it's a 2 day old card I'm not rma'ing it.

if anything I will return to newegg for a NEW replacement since i'm withing the 30 day limit.

why would you rma a brand new card to get a used one?

evga's rma's are troublesome, I've received two 670's that both artifacted when they arrived.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZestorer*
> 
> evga's rma's are troublesome


Just wait until you try an Asus RMA. I recently tried to RMA an Asus card. They flat out refused to do a direct RMA. So I took it back to the retailer. In UK retail warranty on electrical goods is 1 year and the card is just over a year old, so the retailer tried to send it back to Asus for me. Asus refused to process the RMA for them, too, essentially saying F-U, you're the retailer, you're responsible for replacing the card, not us, if you don't like it, sue us.

I have all the gory details because a friend works at the retailer in question, and it's a small shop that can't really afford a £750 replacement bill, but I am very tempted to get a lawyer to write Asus some nastygrams and file a claim against Asus in the small claims court, even if it will inevitably cost me more to enforce than just buying another card, just to make a point. I am quite thoroughly outraged by Asus - any retailers selling Asus' goods are opening themselves to a whole world of pain.

Once you've had to attempt an Asus RMA you will never knock anyone else's RMA process again, least of all EVGA's who are head and shoulders above others.


----------



## szeged

evga has the best RMA department out of anyone imo

asus and msi tied for dead last in customer support.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZestorer*
> 
> it's a 2 day old card I'm not rma'ing it.
> 
> if anything I will return to newegg for a NEW replacement since i'm withing the 30 day limit.
> 
> why would you rma a brand new card to get a used one?
> 
> evga's rma's are troublesome, I've received two 670's that both artifacted when they arrived.


doesn't newegg give you Return Merchandise Authorization if you return something within 30-day period? I'm sure they do...hence, RMA


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> doesn't newegg give you Return Merchandise Authorization if you return something within 30-day period? I'm sure they do...hence, RMA


you are right good sir!

this is a good clocking card though, the noise is minimal I'm going to watch it ( listen







) for a few days and decide,

the chip hits 1163 on it's own ! haven't tried to oc yet, still learning about 780ti voltages and control / maintaining them, seems like I have to use the Classified tool to go over 1.187 and I'm not comfortable w/ that yet,

hopefully this is as LOUD as it will get, a minor buzzing around 45 % fan speed.

if it doesnt get worse I'll just endure it... sigh.

they dont make em' like they used too, thats for sure


----------



## szeged

they make them better than they used to, a few bad eggs still get released to the public though, and its not just from evga.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZestorer*
> 
> you are right good sir!
> 
> this is a good clocking card though, the noise is minimal I'm going to watch it ( listen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) for a few days and decide,
> 
> the chip hits 1163 on it's own ! haven't tried to oc yet, still learning about 780ti voltages and control / maintaining them, seems like I have to use the Classified tool to go over 1.187 and I'm not comfortable w/ that yet,
> 
> hopefully this is as LOUD as it will get, a minor buzzing around 45 % fan speed.
> 
> if it doesnt get worse I'll just endure it... sigh.
> 
> they dont make em' like they used too, thats for sure


what are you waiting for, it's begging to be overclocked







go stretch its legs.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> they make them better than they used to, a few bad eggs still get released to the public though, and its not just from evga.


that is...sad. I guess they gotta do what they gotta do to stay in business


----------



## Errorist66

Someone posted here or on the EVGA forum that his ACX cooler was doing the rattle noise and after opening the cooler, noticed a fin that was loose. He drop in a drop of epoxy glue at the junction and the noise went away. My ACX cooler is very quiet back in the box the water block came in.


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Errorist66*
> 
> Someone posted here or on the EVGA forum that his ACX cooler was doing the rattle noise and after opening the cooler, noticed a fin that was loose. He drop in a drop of epoxy glue at the junction and the noise went away. My ACX cooler is very quiet back in the box the water block came in.


while that's quite an easy fix and one i'm not afraid to try,

the point is for $729 there should be NO issues.


----------



## Emu105

Guys does a back plate on a 780ti EVGA ref cooler make the card run hotter? I'm thinking on getting one. Thanks!


----------



## pharcycle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I just can't see how and why brands would add extra cost of plates.


probably because apart from cables and adapters they'll be amongst the highest margin items they'll sell and people buy them. The cost price of a backplate will be about $2 and they sell them for 10x that


----------



## derfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> How do we know it's air trapping and not air channeling?


With a rough understanding of fluid dynamics? Convection currents or even cross flow from a fan is very unlikely to exceed the airflow available to naked PCB, but you're welcome to measure the micro air currents to be sure.

I can't speak to your exact setup and the spacing involved, I just know when I had SLI I actually improved temps by pushing the top card up and the bottom card down, using the tiny amount of play the PCI-e slots allow. Even that small gap made a difference.


----------



## ricoroci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Guys does a back plate on a 780ti EVGA ref cooler make the card run hotter? I'm thinking on getting one. Thanks!


I don't think so.
My MSI 780 Ti is cooler than before.









By the way.
I flashed the skyn3t Bios Mod for the MSI GTX780Ti TwinFrozrGaming, but the Fan still runs min @ 35%.
Does anyone have an idea what's going on.
I need it for a silence PC.

Sorry for my bad english. I am from Germany!


----------



## Bogs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricoroci*
> 
> I don't think so.
> My MSI 780 Ti is cooler than before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way.
> I flashed the skyn3t Bios Mod for the MSI GTX780Ti TwinFrozrGaming, but the Fan still runs min @ 35%.
> Does anyone have an idea what's going on.
> I need it for a silence PC.
> 
> Sorry for my bad english. I am from Germany!


Is it abnormal for a card to run @ 35%?


----------



## ricoroci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogs*
> 
> Is it abnormal for a card to run @ 35%?


After the Bios Mod, yes!
Quote:


> vBios GTX 780 Ti
> Version 80.80.30.00.80 - 80.80.30.00.01
> Base core clock 1045Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> *Fan Idle 20%*
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 100% 300w by 200% slide 600w >>Evga Precision X
> Default power target 100% 300w by 300% slide 600w>> Msi AfterBurner


----------



## MonarchX

I know I know - I figured it ALL out







! EVGA has a front or baseplate that cools down VRM and VRAM chips. When you attach a backplate to the card via screws, you end up creating a connection between baseplate and backplate. Backplate acts as an extension of baseplate, cooling down PCB a bit further, and generally making it a badass card!

Don't tell me that I am wrong for the next 2-3hrs or else it will kill my pharmaceutical buzz







.


----------



## pharcycle

ok, enjoy your pills and that extra 1W of cooling power!


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharcycle*
> 
> ok, enjoy your pills and that extra 1W of cooling power!


lol

backplates dont really cool a card at all,

they will obstruct airflow in an SLI setup though.


----------



## EinZerstorer

is 1228 mhz core stable on a 780ti classy at stock 1.187 voltage any good???

that's the max I can reach without artifacts in far cry 3 so far, I can go further in other games w/ out artifacts , up to 1264 in bf3.

will more voltage get rid of these artifacts or what???


----------



## marrawi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marrawi*
> 
> Is there a way to go beyond 1.212V? I have 2 EVGA reference 780ti's flashed with Skyn3t. Thanks!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharcycle*
> 
> Not on reference without volt mod. There is a thread in this forum that shows you how to do it, I'd link it but I'm on my phone and well it's no easy to link typing into a letterbox sized area!


Anyone?


----------



## Errorist66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZestorer*
> 
> lol
> 
> backplates dont really cool a card at all,
> 
> they will obstruct airflow in an SLI setup though.


on a mATX anyway. In my R4BE I have a 2 slot space between the 2 cards. On my older system it's mATX and I inserted a faucet washed between the 2 GTX580 cards to keep the gap opened as much as possible. My son gets good performance in Minecraft with it.









Would that all be different on the ACX model when cool air comes in from the back of the computer and hot air gets out from the side of the cards?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricoroci*
> 
> I don't think so.
> My MSI 780 Ti is cooler than before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way.
> I flashed the skyn3t Bios Mod for the MSI GTX780Ti TwinFrozrGaming, but the Fan still runs min @ 35%.
> Does anyone have an idea what's going on.
> I need it for a silence PC.
> Sorry for my bad english. I am from Germany!


The fan profile inside the bios locks it at 35%, but it cannot be accessed yet, still looking for its location!








Wanna help? Get a HEX editor and start searching!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I know I know - I figured it ALL out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! EVGA has a front or baseplate that cools down VRM and VRAM chips. When you attach a backplate to the card via screws, you end up creating a connection between baseplate and backplate. Backplate acts as an extension of baseplate, cooling down PCB a bit further, and generally making it a badass card!
> Don't tell me that I am wrong for the next 2-3hrs or else it will kill my pharmaceutical buzz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ok, you´re WRONG!
Now run to the drugstore!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marrawi*
> 
> Anyone?


But its a hardmod...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1478066/nvidia-gtx-780ti-hard-volt-mod/0_100

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Ok, you´re WRONG!


So you are also subscribing to the idea that backplates increase PCB temperature, even if they use thermal tape? I found out for sure that GTX 780 Ti backplates from EVGA do use some thermal tape around the GPU, but nowhere else. What if I get more thermal tape and place it along VRAM and VRM chips (back of them) ? Would that be better? Could you or anyone recommend good thermal tape?


----------



## szeged

backplates are 9999999999% looks, .0000000000000000000000001% cooling.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> So you are also subscribing to the idea that backplates increase PCB temperature, even if they use thermal tape? I found out for sure that GTX 780 Ti backplates from EVGA do use some thermal tape around the GPU, but nowhere else. What if I get more thermal tape and place it along VRAM and VRM chips (back of them) ? Would that be better? Could you or anyone recommend good thermal tape?


No, i was teasing you!








But on a side note in my watercooling setup the back plates gives a 5C drop across the board with a 320mm side fan blowing air on the cards!








On another side note i got news from EVGA; ACX cooler gives you 350W cooling while reference cooler gives you 300W!


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> backplates are 9999999999% looks, .0000000000000000000000001% cooling.


Helps if you put the decimal point somewhere between those 9's


----------



## VSG

^lol


----------



## szeged

havent used my kingpin without a backplate, i wonder how it would do with it off.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZestorer*
> 
> is 1228 mhz core stable on a 780ti classy at stock 1.187 voltage any good???
> 
> that's the max I can reach without artifacts in far cry 3 so far, I can go further in other games w/ out artifacts , up to 1264 in bf3.
> 
> will more voltage get rid of these artifacts or what???


that's no different with 780 Ti on ref cooler. Bump up the voltage and unleash the beast, don't be shy


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> that's no different with 780 Ti on ref cooler. Bump up the voltage and unleash the beast, don't be shy


I'm voltage locked by the bios even when increasing it to +75 in preciison x it stays at 1.187 under load,

I have to use the classified tool .exe to actually increase voltage past 1.187 correct???


----------



## szeged

yes, dont use prec X to adjust voltages on a classified card.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZestorer*
> 
> I'm voltage locked by the bios even when increasing it to +75 in preciison x it stays at 1.187 under load,
> 
> I have to use the classified tool .exe to actually increase voltage past 1.187 correct???


switch to secondary bios, flash it with modded bios and use the voltage tool. Just do it in your own risk, although i believe you'll be just fine. Don't forget to save your current bios via gpu-z. Else, you may download it directly from techpowerup


----------



## EinZerstorer

I have my bios' both backed up currently, do I have to flash my 2nd bios to a new one or can I use the stock ln2 bios???

this is an important question !!! lol


----------



## marrawi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharcycle*
> 
> Not on reference without volt mod. There is a thread in this forum that shows you how to do it, I'd link it but I'm on my phone and well it's no easy to link typing into a letterbox sized area!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharcycle*
> 
> Not on reference without volt mod. There is a thread in this forum that shows you how to do it, I'd link it but I'm on my phone and well it's no easy to link typing into a letterbox sized area!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marrawi*
> 
> Is there a way to go beyond 1.212V? I have 2 EVGA reference 780ti's flashed with Skyn3t. Thanks!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> The fan profile inside the bios locks it at 35%, but it cannot be accessed yet, still looking for its location!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna help? Get a HEX editor and start searching!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, you´re WRONG!
> Now run to the drugstore!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But its a hardmod...
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1478066/nvidia-gtx-780ti-hard-volt-mod/0_100
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Thanks Ed, will the Kepler tool do it? I see that I can increase the max voltage to 1.31. Im afraid to flash the the modified bios as kepler might messup the format of the bios. What do you sayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy? (I have 3 kids and I'm brainwashed by that song)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marrawi*
> 
> Thanks Ed, will the Kepler tool do it? I see that I can increase the max voltage to 1.31. Im afraid to flash the the modified bios as kepler might messup the format of the bios. What do you sayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy? (I have 3 kids and I'm brainwashed by that song)


No, i was joking! KBT is a very crude bios editor! What i meant is its very difficult to find where the fan profile is because its not the same as the stock cooler fans!
The ACX, Windforce3X and TwinFrozer fans have a different fan profile than the stock cooler and its the fan % that you see in KBT it refers to!
And you cant increase the voltage over 1,212V! Dont mess with KBT!










Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> switch to secondary bios, flash it with modded bios and use the voltage tool. Just do it in your own risk, although i believe you'll be just fine. Don't forget to save your current bios via gpu-z. Else, you may download it directly from techpowerup


all it does is artifact at 1248 , regardless of voltage 1.187-1.3v

the acx cooler noise hasn't subsided either,

going to rma w/ newegg for a new replacement ( 30 days )

if the 2nd card comes with fan noise I'm done with evga.

we pay a price premium and get poor build quality?

I thought it was my cpu coolers water pump at first !

buzzzzz


----------



## Arm3nian

@Monarch, you're on an air cooled 780ti, the components on the back get hot as you oc more and more and increase the voltage, you're not going to get the point where a backplate will give you stability so it doesn't even matter.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Hi Occam / Sky!

Would it be possible to add dates (when it was added) to the individual drivers bios on the main page? This way, people know when the drivers bios was released and use it as a point of reference.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZestorer*
> 
> all it does is artifact at 1248 , regardless of voltage 1.187-1.3v
> 
> the acx cooler noise hasn't subsided either,
> 
> going to rma w/ newegg for a new replacement ( 30 days )
> 
> if the 2nd card comes with fan noise I'm done with evga.
> 
> we pay a price premium and get poor build quality?
> 
> I thought it was my cpu coolers water pump at first !
> 
> buzzzzz


Try not wasting the liquid cooling on your CPU and unleash the Kepler power by WC your graphics card, GPUs benefit much more from liquid cooling than CPUs do for the most part.... Just my


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Try not wasting the liquid cooling on your CPU and unleash the Kepler power by WC your graphics card, GPUs benefit much more from liquid cooling than CPUs do for the most part....


what kepler power? this 780ti classy doesn't go over 1248 without artifacts.

this cards a joke, a $729 joke.


----------



## Jimhans1

So the card doesn't do more than a 50% overclock it's junk? Really?


----------



## EinZerstorer

50%? you must have missed the part where it boosts itself to 1163 stock...


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZestorer*
> 
> 50%? you must have missed the part where it boosts itself to 1163 stock...


You must have missed the part where nVidia set the standard clock for the 2880-cuda core GK110 (that's the 780Ti) at a standard spec of 875mhz and a boost to 928. So 875 to 1248 is almost 50%. Here are the standard specs for that GPU: http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-780-ti/specifications if the boost was set higher than that as a factory OC, then you got "robbed" by paying for the extra OC instead of just buying a reference card and doing it yourself. But 875mhz is the NORMAL stock clock for a 780Ti GPU. And most reference cards will do 1200+ if you OC them, so paying for a Superclock, or any OC model is not necessary.


----------



## EinZerstorer

didn't factor in base clocks, in terms of that the oc is really good !!!
I'm staying on air so oc'ing isnt much of a priority for me, this card runs all my games just fine

but I cannot deal with the acx cooler buzzing when the fan speed is between 40-60 % , sounds like something is loose and I dont really want to take apart a 2 day old card and tape / glue something back together, Im going to request an rma to hopefully get a card without this buzzing issue, if it's very common among acx my 780 acx sc surely didnt have it, also my friend just got a 760 acx that is dead silent as well









hope it's less common, a quick search of the official evga forums came up with this issue alot, any input on that?


----------



## marrawi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No, i was joking! KBT is a very crude bios editor! What i meant is its very difficult to find where the fan profile is because its not the same as the stock cooler fans!
> The ACX, Windforce3X and TwinFrozer fans have a different fan profile than the stock cooler and its the fan % that you see in KBT it refers to!
> And you cant increase the voltage over 1,212V! Dont mess with KBT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Yea I figured that KBT is complicated, I have both cards on water cooling btw.


----------



## Bogs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZestorer*
> 
> didn't factor in base clocks, in terms of that the oc is really good !!!
> I'm staying on air so oc'ing isnt much of a priority for me, this card runs all my games just fine
> 
> but I cannot deal with the acx cooler buzzing when the fan speed is between 40-60 % , sounds like something is loose and I dont really want to take apart a 2 day old card and tape / glue something back together, Im going to request an rma to hopefully get a card without this buzzing issue, if it's very common among acx my 780 acx sc surely didnt have it, also my friend just got a 760 acx that is dead silent as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope it's less common, a quick search of the official evga forums came up with this issue alot, any input on that?


Common or not, rma it. Definitely not normal. Mine doesn't do that.


----------



## EinZerstorer

thanks for the input, kinda afraid to but hopefully newegg sends a brand new card still in shrink wrap and all that for the replacement only 30 day warranty??? any info on what they do?

i will not accept a refurb replacement for a 2 day old card.


----------



## Jimhans1

Newegg doesn't send refurb replacements, that's what manufacturers do, newegg is a retailer, so you will get a new retail product. You might try and tighten down the screws on the back of the card that hold the cooler and stuff onto the card, I've seen that help with the supposed buzzing. I've had a total of 7 cards with the ACX coolers on them, and have not had an issue with any of them, but then again, the coolers didn't stay on them for long in the first place, just long enough for the water blocks arrive.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZestorer*
> 
> what kepler power? this 780ti classy doesn't go over 1248 without artifacts.
> 
> this cards a joke, a $729 joke.


At what voltage? My non classy can do 1326core/8250mem, seems like you got a dud. For 24/7 gaming stable classy should be in the 1400 range.


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> At what voltage? My non classy can do 1326core/8250mem, seems like you got a dud. For 24/7 gaming stable classy should be in the 1400 range.


I tried from 1.187 up to 1.3 ( 1.275 after llc ) , serious artifacts at 1248, less serious artifacts at 1232 but still quite alot, no artifacts at 1228mhz

used classified tool. exe, measured voltage with gpuz and a multimeter....


----------



## Thetbrett

my ti's won't use1.2v,even when +75 overvoltage. Whenbenchingi can get max 1175 stable,but i try for 1188, no dice. However, for gaming, I'm happy with them. SOme of the clocks from some of you guys are insane, and Iam little jealous.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZestorer*
> 
> I tried from 1.187 up to 1.3 ( 1.275 after llc ) , serious artifacts at 1248, less serious artifacts at 1232 but still quite alot, no artifacts at 1228mhz
> 
> used classified tool. exe, measured voltage with gpuz and a multimeter....


Are you overclocking the mem? Usually unstable memory clocks result in artifacts, unstable core clocks just crash the driver or bsod. What program are you using to test the stability?

Classified are also binned, not getting 1250 with 1.3 is ridiculous. You can check with EVGA to see if they can replace it.


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Are you overclocking the mem? Usually unstable memory clocks result in artifacts, unstable core clocks just crash the driver or bsod. What program are you using to test the stability?
> 
> Classified are also binned, not getting 1250 with 1.3 is ridiculous. You can check with EVGA to see if they can replace it.


that's with the memory at the stock 7000 mhz , this is def a bad card

calling newegg about rma tmrw because of the acx cooler buzzing noise, if the new one clocks better that'll be nice, but i just want it to be quiet and not rattle / buzz at this point..

such a shame evga has always been great for me

I've owned 660, 660ti sli , 6704g , 6804g and a 780 acx sc these past two years as I buy and upgrade ( sell to friends to upgrade )

sigh....


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZestorer*
> 
> that's with the memory at the stock 7000 mhz , this is def a bad card
> 
> calling newegg about rma tmrw because of the acx cooler buzzing noise, if the new one clocks better that'll be nice, but i just want it to be quiet and not rattle / buzz at this point..
> 
> such a shame evga has always been great for me
> 
> I've owned 660, 660ti sli , 6704g , 6804g and a 780 acx sc these past two years as I buy and upgrade ( sell to friends to upgrade )
> 
> sigh....


RMA due to buzzing is fair, but I'd love to see the response you'd get if you tried to RMA the card because it wasn't stable when oveeclocked by more than 45%.

Don't feel too bad about not getting the OC numbers people wave around - OC numbers are a lot like fishermen's tales and very dependant on drivers apps and testing. The more optimised the driver and and app ans the more thorough the testing, the lower the stable OC will be.


----------



## Silent Scone

^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> RMA due to buzzing is fair, but I'd love to see the response you'd get if you tried to RMA the card because it wasn't stable when oveeclocked by more than 45%.
> 
> *Don't feel too bad about not getting the OC numbers people wave around - OC numbers are a lot like fishermen's tales and very dependant on drivers apps and testing. The more optimised the driver and and app ans the more thorough the testing, the lower the stable OC will be.*


This. I can run 1385 Valley on one of my reference cards, however that is absolutely balls to the wall and in no way reflects stable clocks.

Anything around 1200 gaming stable is pretty decent on reference.


----------



## Arm3nian

^LOL. People posting images of completed benchmarks with a certain oc is not "stable" because he can't get those clocks. Similar to his previous logic of needing ecc ram just because he got faulty sticks.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> ^
> [/B]
> 
> This. I can run 1385 Valley on one of my reference cards, however that is absolutely balls to the wall and in no way reflects stable clocks.
> 
> Anything around 1200 gaming stable is pretty decent on reference.


No no no, you don't understand gordan, he meant just because we call it stable for 24/7 games doesn't actually mean it's stable in his terms, because of drivers, different apps, and not having ecc ram. Playing games for months without a gpu related crash isn't stable just because those clocks are higher than what he got.


----------



## Silent Scone

I just had a further read back...and agreed, some of that is pretty...erm...eccentric









I'll agree though that stable is a matter of opinion in most cases, but as long as it's stable for what you are using it for when overclocking is involved, that's good enough reason to call it 'stable'.

Even at stock, nothing is ever 100% stable, it's a word to loosely throw around, but if you can play the games and benchmarks you intend to use without crashing, then that's stable enough









ECC memory for stability is an extremely weird thing to say though. I can push my timings to the point of collapse and they'll still be game 'stable'. Silly statement indeed


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I just had a further read back...and agreed, some of that is pretty...erm...eccentric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll agree though that stable is a matter of opinion in most cases, but as long as it's stable for what you are using it for when overclocking is involved, that's good enough reason to call it 'stable'.
> 
> Even at stock, nothing is ever 100% stable, it's a word to loosely throw around, but if you can play the games and benchmarks you intend to use without crashing, then that's stable enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ECC memory for stability is an extremely weird thing to say though. I can push my timings to the point of collapse and they'll still be game 'stable'. Silly statement indeed


Exactly, I played games and benched for months at a single clock, that is stable to me. He is just demeaning everyone with his "not stable" crap.

1250 max is way below average for a classy. Could be other issues like heat, but he paid extra for it and should get good clocks, especially for a model that is binned.


----------



## Silent Scone

I'm not sure how Classifieds are binned, but there are bound to be a few runts as KPEs were all binned at 1300 core @ 1.2v IIRC.

Easy solution is to just put them on water, they're not binned by EVGA on water, and Ti's love the cold. 1235 core was about as much as I could get out of my best card on air. On water it will do 1385 @ 1.212. Quite a difference


----------



## Arm3nian

Heat is one of my guesses for his card not going past 1250. Water will allowa classy to reach it's potential, but still worth it for a reg ti, no one wants to worry about overheating problems


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> RMA due to buzzing is fair, but I'd love to see the response you'd get if you tried to RMA the card because it wasn't stable when oveeclocked by more than 45%.
> 
> Don't feel too bad about not getting the OC numbers people wave around - OC numbers are a lot like fishermen's tales and very dependant on drivers apps and testing. The more optimised the driver and and app ans the more thorough the testing, the lower the stable OC will be.


^^ This. Also lots of people post their bench stable clocks only and not 24/7 clocks. So the comparisons are not on the same scale in terms of stability between the OCs that you see around the net.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> ^^ This. Also lots of people post their bench stable clocks only and not 24/7 clocks. So the comparisons are not on the same scale in terms of stability between the OCs that you see around the net.


No one is comparing bench stable to 24/7 clocks. 1250 for a classy at 1.3v is low from the general info at the classy and kpe club. As I said, could be heat, but it could also be a dud.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZestorer*
> 
> calling newegg about rma tmrw because of the acx cooler buzzing noise


Are you sure its the cooler Buzzing, I've had a few GTX780ti cards Buzz on me, all with different coolers.
I've returned 5 cards, different brands my latest is a RMA replacement that Buzzes too.

I'm interested in what happens with your RMA.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> ^^ This. Also lots of people post their bench stable clocks only and not 24/7 clocks. So the comparisons are not on the same scale in terms of stability between the OCs that you see around the net.


Well just to throw something else into the mix, is there any real need to overclock these cards 24/7? Mine all boost out of the box to 1124 core and over 3 cards that is more than enough thanks


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Well just to throw something else into the mix, is there any real need to overclock these cards 24/7? Mine all boost out of the box to 1124 core and over 3 cards that is more than enough thanks


There really isn't unless you want to run insanely high resolutions. I would still turn my TDP to 106% to stop throttling and use a custom fan curve though.


----------



## Bogs

Hey guys,

Thinking about getting a second 780 Ti. I got a new 144hz monitor and I want to get a steady framerate of over 150 or so in Battlefield 4 on Ultra settings @ 1080p. Right now it fluctuates between 90FPS and 150FPS. How much FPS do you guys think I'll get if I get a second one?


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogs*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Thinking about getting a second 780 Ti. I got a new 144hz monitor and I want to get a steady framerate of over 150 or so in Battlefield 4 on Ultra settings @ 1080p. Right now it fluctuates between 90FPS and 150FPS. How much FPS do you guys think I'll get if I get a second one?


I dont think the upgrade is worth while at 1080p. Bf4 is very cpu dependent. I have a 1080p 144hz monitor but with lightboost hack it works at 120 hz. I find 100+ fps works just fine for bf4. If you want to upgrade just cause you wanna go ahead but I dont think youll see the gains your looking for in this one game.


----------



## Bogs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> I dont think the upgrade is worth while at 1080p. Bf4 is very cpu dependent. I have a 1080p 144hz monitor but with lightboost hack it works at 120 hz. I find 100+ fps works just fine for bf4. If you want to upgrade just cause you wanna go ahead but I dont think youll see the gains your looking for in this one game.


That's sad to hear. I tried out Lightboost, but the game is way too dark with it enabled and I can't see enemies in the lightest of dark places, if that makes sense.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogs*
> 
> That's sad to hear. I tried out Lightboost, but the game is way too dark with it enabled and I can't see enemies in the lightest of dark places, if that makes sense.


You can increase lightboost percentage which will not make it as dark also other settings as well. Try the ufo test and compare the dif with lightboost enabled and disabled.


----------



## Bogs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> You can increase lightboost percentage which will not make it as dark also other settings as well. Try the ufo test and compare the dif with lightboost enabled and disabled.


I have Lightboost on 100 and the recommended nVidia Control Panel settings from this page (http://www.blurbusters.com/zero-motion-blur/lightboost/) and it's still dark. Is there anything else I should be doing?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I'm not sure how Classifieds are binned, but there are bound to be a few runts as KPEs were all binned at 1300 core @ 1.2v IIRC.
> 
> Easy solution is to just put them on water, they're not binned by EVGA on water, and Ti's love the cold. 1235 core was about as much as I could get out of my best card on air. On water it will do 1385 @ 1.212. Quite a difference


are you guys talking about boost clocks or core clocks with boost disabled?


----------



## marrawi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogs*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Thinking about getting a second 780 Ti. I got a new 144hz monitor and I want to get a steady framerate of over 150 or so in Battlefield 4 on Ultra settings @ 1080p. Right now it fluctuates between 90FPS and 150FPS. How much FPS do you guys think I'll get if I get a second one?


I have 2xti's and I get between 120 to 200 using Skyn3t bios. All ultra settings, 144hz monitor.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> are you guys talking about boost clocks or core clocks with boost disabled?


core clocks with boost disabled. I never refer to base clocks on stock bios as it's pointless. I always use non-boost bios for benching anyway!


----------



## Bogs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marrawi*
> 
> I have 2xti's and I get between 120 to 200 using Skyn3t bios. All ultra settings, 144hz monitor.


In BF4 with all settings all the way up? AA too?


----------



## marrawi

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogs*
> 
> In BF4 with all settings all the way up? AA too?


Yup, with latest beta drivers. The ti's are being bottlenecked by my CPU (at least thats what I think) because in scenes where frames goes in the lower 100's cpu cores reaches 85% and gpu's goes down to 50-60%. The 4770k is arguably 20‰ faster than 2600k. Been using dual gpus for a while now and I typically get 50-80% fps gain vs single cards. I always run them under water since I killed a 8800 ultra while messing with fan profile


----------



## MonarchX

Back to Backplates discussion. I asked someone very knowledgeable and here is the answer I got:
Quote:


> Video cards have layers of copper inside them that actually are large heat reservoirs. By connecting a back plate to the card you are helping cool that copper and therefore every component that is connected to it (including the memory). Look at it this way: the silicon (the hot part) is inside a plastic packaging. Plastic is a TERRIBLE thermal conductor so most of the heat from the memory actually travels through the electrical connections into the large copper reservoir in the board layers. The electrical connections also double as thermal ones.












Of course those who require ECC RAM to maintain a stable PC will disagree and provide a lot of good reasons for it, but in the end will still be wrong







.


----------



## gordan

Have you considered painting on go-faster stripes on your card? Someone very knowledgeable said it let's the card boost higher. 

Is your source prepared to be identified, list their qualifications in physics or engineering, and provide actual measurements and detailed description of method of measurements that can be reliably reproduced? Or anything else that might lend the cited statement any credibility whatsoever, as specifically related to graphics cards back plates?

Seriously, what are your qualifications, other than that you have burned out a GPU through lack of any understanding of what you were doing?


----------



## Silent Scone

Backplates generally increase temperatures by a couple of degrees or so. They're mainly decorative in truth. Most of the heat will be directed through the pcb but they generally just trap it on the card instead of expelling it either on to the card above or through the top of the case. They're not designed in such a way that they act as a heat sink


----------



## Bogs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marrawi*
> 
> .
> Yup, with latest beta drivers. The ti's are being bottlenecked by my CPU (at least thats what I think) because in scenes where frames goes in the lower 100's cpu cores reaches 85% and gpu's goes down to 50-60%. The 4770k is arguably 20‰ faster than 2600k. Been using dual gpus for a while now and I typically get 50-80% fps gain vs single cards. I always run them under water since I killed a 8800 ultra while messing with fan profile


I don't think my 2600k would bottleneck the GPU's, do you? OC'd @ 4.5GHz.


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Heat is one of my guesses for his card not going past 1250. Water will allowa classy to reach it's potential, but still worth it for a reg ti, no one wants to worry about overheating problems


my max temps on air at all times were 71c.

my room is cold ! really cold !!!


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> Have you considered painting on go-faster stripes on your card? Someone very knowledgeable said it let's the card boost higher.
> 
> Is your source prepared to be identified, list their qualifications in physics or engineering, and provide actual measurements and detailed description of method of measurements that can be reliably reproduced? Or anything else that might lend the cited statement any credibility whatsoever, as specifically related to graphics cards back plates?
> 
> Seriously, what are your qualifications, other than that you have burned out a GPU through lack of any understanding of what you were doing?


Don't bother replying to me regarding any topic. I already told you - you can't do the most basic things, like getting a PC to run without stability issues unless you go for ECC RAM and figure out how VSync works. Whichever qualifications you have - they are WORTHLESS for real-world applications. People who are confident in themselves and their statements would never fall back to their qualifications as means to validate the statements they made. I'm blocking you - goodbye!


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Are you sure its the cooler Buzzing, I've had a few GTX780ti cards Buzz on me, all with different coolers.
> I've returned 5 cards, different brands my latest is a RMA replacement that Buzzes too.
> 
> I'm interested in what happens with your RMA.


100 % the cooler, it stops when i press on the fins near the two 8 pin power inputs.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZestorer*
> 
> 100 % the cooler, it stops when i press on the fins near the two 8 pin power inputs.


use a duct tape and be done with it







seriously, i'd RMA that card...any buzzing sound, coil whine, or any abnormal sound easily gives me headache.


----------



## MonarchX

I decided to add another SAFETY BIOS, but this time with Boost 2.0 disabled. The first SAFETY BIOS I made can be found here - http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/10720#post_22281673 Monarch's Unlocked Safety BIOS has been abbreviated to *MUSB*.

MUSB2 Notes:
- 30% minimum fan speed
- 1.21v unlocked
- 300W (120%) TDP unlocked
- 1006Mhz stock base clock
- Boost 2.09 disabled*

*I am not 100% sure if Boost is fully disabled because I don't know how to change the Boost Limit. KeplerBIOSTweaker doesn't have the option for it. However, so far my clocks are 100% sustained and I am not seeing any boosting at all! *Once more, I am not responsible for anything caused by this BIOS and you need to use it at your own risk.*

The original MUSB with Boost 2.0 enabled can be found here - https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/93831976/MUSB.rom
The new MUSB2 with Boost 2.0 disabled can be found here - https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/93831976/MUSB2.rom

Let me know how it works out for ya and whether Boost 2.0 kicks in or not. You'll have to save data to a log file to find out for sure.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZestorer*
> 
> you've been reported several times by various people for trolling and being a general idiot,
> 
> why don't you give it a rest already monarch?
> 
> you are also a nuisance on the official evga forums as well dude.


Once members, who have also been proclaimed and reported as far superior trolls and complete idiots, like yourself, stop bothering me and trolling. Until then go cry to mama that you have a worthless card that won't go beyond 1250Mhz, which is the very definition of stupidity and trolling. So far you haven't contributed AT ALL and I've at least provided people with information I researched and BIOS mods that work and help people out. BYE!


----------



## marrawi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogs*
> 
> I don't think my 2600k would bottleneck the GPU's, do you? OC'd @ 4.5GHz.


I am not saying that your CPU would bottleneck your GPU(s), but I believe mine is, and yes, my CPU is OC'd to 4.7.


----------



## Bogs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marrawi*
> 
> I am not saying that your CPU would bottleneck your GPU(s), but I believe mine is, and yes, my CPU is OC'd to 4.7.


Wow, that's frustrating! Do you have your card overclocked at all?


----------



## marrawi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogs*
> 
> Wow, that's frustrating! Do you have your card overclocked at all?


Yes, check my PC specs in sig. It could be BF4 glitchy code too.


----------



## TobbbeSWE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> *Welcome to OCN!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You use the bios we will release soon based on your bios version! Just a little patience!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Will there be a version of the new 780Ti SC out soon to? A friend posted this on www.Sweclockers.com
He needs a skyn3t edition of this bios 80.80.*34*.00.*80* (P2083-0030)

Cheers

Tobias


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogs*
> 
> I don't think my 2600k would bottleneck the GPU's, do you? OC'd @ 4.5GHz.


in newer games like bf4 you might be slightly held back by that processor ! anything coded for multi threaded rendering is pushing 4 cores even w/ ht these days


----------



## Bogs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZestorer*
> 
> in newer games like bf4 you might be slightly held back by that processor ! anything coded for multi threaded rendering is pushing 4 cores even w/ ht these days


That is both sad and exciting. Sad because I really like this processor and have been spending WAY WAY WAY too much money lately on PC parts, and exciting because I have an excuse to upgrade!


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EinZestorer*
> 
> in newer games like bf4 you might be slightly held back by that processor ! anything coded for multi threaded rendering is pushing 4 cores even w/ ht these days
> 
> 
> 
> That is both sad and exciting. Sad because I really like this processor and have been spending WAY WAY WAY too much money lately on PC parts, and exciting because I have an excuse to upgrade!
Click to expand...

I can certainly relate to that!


----------



## ssgwright

with the release of afterburner 3.0 are we finally going to be able to overvolt these things!?!


----------



## szeged

doubt it very seriously.


----------



## pharcycle

Haha well I just tried it and strangely enough AB did let me set 1.3 and it reported it as 1.3 but I didn't check it with a multimeter so could be bogus. When I did it my temps jumped up a few degrees however I wasn't able to bench any higher and it immediately locked up my system and now on restart immediately blue screens during boot...

So, could be just a fluke (or anti fluke I guess)... Shall investigate further. I have EVGA ref cards by the way.

Edit: few restarts an a run through windows startup recovery (although it didn't find anything) and system booting again.

Stop code was 3b I think and was complaining about nvtldr.dll I think so driver issue somehow with AB I suspect. I know EVGA cards don't like AB much


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TobbbeSWE*
> 
> Will there be a version of the new 780Ti SC out soon to? A friend posted this on www.Sweclockers.com
> He needs a skyn3t edition of this bios 80.80.*34*.00.*80* (P2083-0030)
> Cheers
> Tobias


Yes!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> with the release of afterburner 3.0 are we finally going to be able to overvolt these things!?!


No, this is the version Unwinder was suppose to release before the Beta 19 had to be rushed out (still the same core as beta 19 though)! More betas will come!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharcycle*
> 
> Haha well I just tried it and strangely enough AB did let me set 1.3 and it reported it as 1.3 but I didn't check it with a multimeter so could be bogus. When I did it my temps jumped up a few degrees however I wasn't able to bench any higher and it immediately locked up my system and now on restart immediately blue screens during boot...
> So, could be just a fluke (or anti fluke I guess)... Shall investigate further. I have EVGA ref cards by the way.
> Edit: few restarts an a run through windows startup recovery (although it didn't find anything) and system booting again.
> Stop code was 3b I think and was complaining about nvtldr.dll I think so driver issue somehow with AB I suspect. I know EVGA cards don't like AB much


Just do a full system shutdown, then upon restart everything will be normal! If you reboot the fail settings will still be active in the card!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## pharcycle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Just do a full system shutdown, then upon restart everything will be normal! If you reboot the fail settings will still be active in the card!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


yeah sorted it thanks, do you know if it *should* work or does AB report garbage for EVGA cards?


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharcycle*
> 
> yeah sorted it thanks, do you know if it *should* work or does AB report garbage for EVGA cards?


Just out of interest, what does GPU-Z say? Does it also report 1.3V?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharcycle*
> 
> yeah sorted it thanks, do you know if it *should* work or does AB report garbage for EVGA cards?


No, it doesnt work, as soon as the drivers detect the voltage above 1,212V, you get the problems you just described, crashes and BSOD´s!
On a note some guys had luck up to 1,24V with no major problems with the voltmod!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> Just out of interest, what does GPU-Z say? Does it also report 1.3V?


No, GPUz gets the readings from drivers only up to 1,212V, above that only AB, because with the voltmod, it reads straight from the voltage controller NCP4206!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## pharcycle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> Just out of interest, what does GPU-Z say? Does it also report 1.3V?


Good shout, forgot about GPU-Z. Unfortunately though it looks like AB was telling me porkies!



Oh and when I used PrecisionX to set 1.21v, GPU-Z correctly reported it so GPU-Z is working right


----------



## pharcycle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No, it doesnt work, as soon as the drivers detect the voltage above 1,212V, you get the problems you just described, crashes and BSOD´s!
> On a note some guys had luck up to 1,24V with no major problems with the voltmod!
> No, GPUz gets the readings from drivers only up to 1,212V, above that only AB, because with the voltmod, it reads straight from the voltage controller NCP4206!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Oh well nevermind did get excited for a second though!

EDIT: stupid question but I'm guessing there's no way of fooling the drivers into thinking it's a classy and allowing >1.21v?


----------



## MonarchX

Just installed my backplate and I am SO glad I did! Cosmetics aside, the card feels much stiffer, more solid, high-end. Temperature-wise, my idle temps went down by 3C and that is with Skyn3t BIOS defaults and default fan profile. If you read any reviews, you'll see that idle temps are at about 34C with a regular stock BIOS and fan profile. That was the case with my card until I attached a side panel case fan and replaced horrid EVGA TIM job with Noctua NT-H1. That lowered my idle temps to 28C on a cool day. Now with backplate:



So much for all that temp increase and EVGA not knowing what they are doing with their products. Of course ECC RAM users are going to yell that it is not definitive, Photoshopped, made to deceive to prove a point, and etc. - whatever explanation helps them sleep at night is the answer







I don't know how my max load temps were affected (yet), but I am testing if I can OC my card further with a backplate and will let ya'll know to have all that healthy criticism start all over again and have them experienced engineers calling me a liar and finding many reasons for it.

Another thing I noticed was that baseplate and original ACX cooler were not well-attached with screws. The screws were semi-firmly attached, but there was still room for each and every screw without applying too much force. I think I added about a quarter of a full screw-head rotation, which wasn't much, but I think it made an improvement. It was difficult to screw further because of the small screws that were too easy to strip and I did semi-strip some of them, but not too bad. The other issue was that you couldn't just push on the card with a screw driver and yank it if you wanted to not cause any damage by a slipped instrument! It can also be dangerous to apply too much force as it can crush the core or chips, but you'd have to apply a LOT of force for that. I applied just enough have the whole thing tight, tighter than in stock state. It may have contributed to lower temps, but not for GPU, because I already had it attached to ACX tighter than stock after replacing the TIM. I put my money that the baseplate


----------



## derfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Back to Backplates discussion. I asked someone very knowledgeable and here is the answer I got:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course those who require ECC RAM to maintain a stable PC will disagree and provide a lot of good reasons for it, but in the end will still be wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


There's a number of red flags in this post. I'll narrow my focus here. Did you ask this expert any of the more obvious questions, like how the heat in that copper is supposed to jump to a backplate that hovers above the PCB? Please don't say through the screws.

I get that people really want backplates to be good since they look nice, but it'd be way less of a headache for everyone if people could just accept them as purely aesthetic. Too much mental gymnastics going on here.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derfer*
> 
> There's a number of red flags in this post. I'll narrow my focus here. Did you ask this expert any of the more obvious questions, like how the heat in that copper is supposed to jump to a backplate that hovers above the PCB? Please don't say through the screws.
> 
> I get that people really want backplates to be good since they look nice, but it'd be way less of a headache for everyone if people could just accept them as purely aesthetic. Too much mental gymnastics going on here.


You could use thermal pads to help transfer some of the heat to the backplate vrm section but you would still need airflow over the backplate.

is it going to be a noticeable drop no but maybe a degree C


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derfer*
> 
> There's a number of red flags in this post. I'll narrow my focus here. Did you ask this expert any of the more obvious questions, like how the heat in that copper is supposed to jump to a backplate that hovers above the PCB? Please don't say through the screws.
> 
> I get that people really want backplates to be good since they look nice, but it'd be way less of a headache for everyone if people could just accept them as purely aesthetic. Too much mental gymnastics going on here.


Thermal tape is present on these backplates.


----------



## MonarchX

So far so good! GPU OC produces no artifacts @ 1281Mhz, which wasn't the case without the backplate. I'm still testing and not making conclusions here because at times it takes days to figure out if the OC is stable.


----------



## MonarchX

I don't have him blocked - I need entertainment for relaxation too, ya know. I only wish he had a funnier hat, something with colors. The other dude, though, the one who is SO damn smart he needs ECC RAM to reach stability and doesn't know how Vsync works had to go because people like him burn through 10 RAM modules, get none to work, and conclude that only ECC RAM can provide stability. Book-smart theory people who can't get anything right when it comes to practice. It was too funny at first, but then it got kind of annoying. EinZit or whatever is better, but again, NO hat







.


----------



## EinZerstorer

szeged omg dude. dying !!! hahahahaha!

anyways newegg aproved my rma for my acx cooler rattle,

it just started again while I was playing the new wolfenstein,

780ti beats this game up I've only dropped to 56 fps once ( games locked at 60fps ) and I'm sure thats because I'm on a 2500k @ 5.0ghz

I'll let you guys know if the new card is quiet ! they said it'll be a few days because they " test " them before fully approving rma.

sounds shady to me and i've ready so many horror stories about this,

but the rattle is evident when it happens... crossing fingers


----------



## Errorist66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogs*
> 
> I don't think my 2600k would bottleneck the GPU's, do you? OC'd @ 4.5GHz.


I have a 2600k in my old system. beside being Pci-e 2,0, which might shave a few FPS, it will still performed good. My first GTX780 Ti gain 1000 point when I moved it to my new build.

And being used to professional workstation for software dev I would put ECC ram if it was available for the X79 chipset. Clock speed are lower on ECC ram but that wouldn't change memory performance when not benching, task like compiling or rendering a 3D scene.

Is that statement going to make me public enemy #2?

also Occamrazor said his temp dropped with a backplate, that good enough for me.

I can agree that people will disagree and not wage a war over it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Thermal tape is present on these backplates.


yes but there too thin. The tape is meant for a Titan to go over the memory chip. Since a 3GB TI doesn't have memory on that side of the PCB, you need to buy ticker thermal tape. 2mm or more I think. (feels like I posted this 3 times already lol)


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Errorist66*
> 
> yes but there too thin. The tape is meant for a Titan to go over the memory chip. Since a 3GB TI doesn't have memory on that side of the PCB, you need to buy ticker thermal tape. 2mm or more I think. (feels like I posted this 3 times already lol)


Its not too thin. It firmly presses against the back-side of the GPU once you screw it in properly. In fact, you can feel that something pushes back in that area even before you screw it in.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Errorist66*
> 
> I have a 2600k in my old system. beside being Pci-e 2,0, which might shave a few FPS, it will still performed good. My first GTX780 Ti gain 1000 point when I moved it to my new build.
> 
> And being used to professional workstation for software dev I would put ECC ram if it was available for the X79 chipset. Clock speed are lower on ECC ram but that wouldn't change memory performance when not benching, task like compiling or rendering a 3D scene.
> 
> Is that statement going to make me public enemy #2?
> 
> also Occamrazor said his temp dropped with a backplate, that good enough for me.
> 
> I can agree that people will disagree and not wage a war over it.
> *yes but there too thin. The tape is meant for a Titan to go over the memory chip. Since a 3GB TI doesn't have memory on that side of the PCB, you need to buy ticker thermal tape. 2mm or more I think.* (feels like I posted this 3 times already lol)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Its not too thin. It firmly presses against the back-side of the GPU once you screw it in properly. In fact, you can feel that something pushes back in that area even before you screw it in.


The problem is, one of you is talking about the EVGA backplate, which has a thermal pad around the GPU and one of you is talking about the EK backplate, which uses thermal pads only for the Titans ram Chips.


----------



## Errorist66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Its not too thin. It firmly presses against the back-side of the GPU once you screw it in properly. In fact, you can feel that something pushes back in that area even before you screw it in.


could be. I have the XSPC block and backplate and in my case I could see the gap by looking at the right angle. I would buy the EK block if I had to do it over. I like the fact that the GPU is attached to the block before you put the backplate. With the XSPC kit, you have 3 moving part until you screw in the backplate.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> The problem is, one of you is talking about the EVGA backplate, which has a thermal pad around the GPU and one of you is talking about the EK backplate, which uses thermal pads only for the Titans ram Chips.


ok, makes more sense.. thanks.

* Computer engineer since 1991 but writing software doesn't qualify me for hardware related issue


----------



## Bogs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZestorer*
> 
> in newer games like bf4 you might be slightly held back by that processor ! anything coded for multi threaded rendering is pushing 4 cores even w/ ht these days


Going back to this quickly - are you suggesting that I need an Xeon or just an upgrade (like Haswell/Devil's Canyon)?


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogs*
> 
> Going back to this quickly - are you suggesting that I need an Xeon or just an upgrade (like Haswell/Devil's Canyon)?


You could try establishing whether you really are bottlenecking on CPU. Start task manager, flip to the performance tab, and stretch it to the full width of the screen for as much history as you can get. Then go play the game. When you see frames dropping in a busy scene, Alt-Tab out and check the graphs. If any CPU cores were showing > 90% load, CPU bottleneck is plausible. It's also worth keeping an eye on disk I/O, in some games I see frames dropping when they try to fetch more data from disk, particularly obvious if installed on a slow or network disk. I don't play Battlefield, so don't know if that is affected similarly.


----------



## EinZerstorer

I'll tell you this, after benching my 780ti on a 2500k 5.0ghz, a 4770k 4.9ghz and on my shops 4930k stock clocks,

my scores in firestrike, firestrike extreme , heaven 4.0 and valley are all substantially higher on the 4930k man,

the 4770k was about half as much an improvement as the 4930k, as the 4770k is at 4.9 w/ 2133 ram,

you need something on the high end, even at 5.0ghz my 2500k is a bottleneck and is holding my gpu back not only in benches, but in bf3, bf4, far cry 3 ( a little bit ) and crysis 3.

the more powerful your cpu is the better,

with my 780ti classified at 1163 ( stock boost clock ) i still get fps dips in the 60's in bf4 and into the 80's in bf3 at 1080p ultra, no aa bf4, 2x msaa bf3.

I run a benq 144hz and i can't even hold 100 fps without cutting game settings in bf4 / bf4 with a single 780ti because of cpu bottleneck.

my passmark score is 9089 for the 2500k if that helps any,
my ssd and ram score really well ( 2000 cas 8 ) and a samsung 840 256g evo, both are pretty fast!

hope that helps...

I will be going to lga 2011 when I can afford it.................................


----------



## Bogs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> You could try establishing whether you really are bottlenecking on CPU. Start task manager, flip to the performance tab, and stretch it to the full width of the screen for as much history as you can get. Then go play the game. When you see frames dropping, Alt-Tab out and check the graphs. If any CPU cores were showing


Might have hit reply too early?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZestorer*
> 
> I'll tell you this, after benching my 780ti on a 2500k 5.0ghz, a 4770k 4.9ghz and on my shops 4930k stock clocks,
> 
> my scores in firestrike, firestrike extreme , heaven 4.0 and valley are all substantially higher on the 4930k man,
> 
> the 4770k was about half as much an improvement as the 4930k, as the 4770k is at 4.9 w/ 2133 ram,
> 
> you need something on the high end, even at 5.0ghz my 2500k is a bottleneck and is holding my gpu back not only in benches, but in bf3, bf4, far cry 3 ( a little bit ) and crysis 3.
> 
> the more powerful your cpu is the better,
> 
> with my 780ti classified at 1163 ( stock boost clock ) i still get fps dips in the 60's in bf4 and into the 80's in bf3 at 1080p ultra, no aa bf4, 2x msaa bf3.
> 
> I run a benq 144hz and i can't even hold 100 fps without cutting game settings in bf4 / bf4 with a single 780ti because of cpu bottleneck.
> 
> my passmark score is 9089 for the 2500k if that helps any,
> my ssd and ram score really well ( 2000 cas 8 ) and a samsung 840 256g evo, both are pretty fast!
> 
> hope that helps...
> 
> I will be going to lga 2011 when I can afford it.................................


Well the question now is not if I am going to upgrade or not, it's more of if I should wait for LGA 2011-3 or go with Devil's Canyon (which I assume will be coming out earlier, right?)

And yes, it does help, I appreciate any information I can get







. Especially because I wanna go SLI eventually.


----------



## EinZerstorer

you will def be held back with an sli setup, wait for devils canyon tests in a month and see from there man !

I only held onto this 2500k so long cus it runs 5.0 stable and is on par with 3770k's in most areas


----------



## Bogs

This was task manager whilst playing:


----------



## EinZerstorer

whats your oc at ?

what gpu and drivers are you on?

if nvidia use 337.50 drivers ONLY it will help cpu usage


----------



## Bogs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZestorer*
> 
> whats your oc at ?
> 
> what gpu and drivers are you on?
> 
> if nvidia use 337.50 drivers ONLY it will help cpu usage


OC: 4.5GHz
GPU: 780 Ti
Driver: 337.50 BETA


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogs*
> 
> This was task manager whilst playing:


The CPU bottleneck is pretty conclusive, from that graph.


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogs*
> 
> OC: 4.5GHz
> GPU: 780 Ti
> Driver: 337.50 BETA


I didnt see my cpu open up until 4.8ghz on the 2500k, same chip except you have HT, if your cooling is good push further,

you're safe up to 1.450 volts on that cpu,

I've been at 1.408 for 24 months now straight, no degradation.


----------



## Bogs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZestorer*
> 
> I didnt see my cpu open up until 4.8ghz on the 2500k, same chip except you have HT, if your cooling is good push further,
> 
> you're safe up to 1.450 volts on that cpu,
> 
> I've been at 1.408 for 24 months now straight, no degradation.


That volt seems pretty high. I will try it later to see if it makes any difference, although I just haven't been able to get this CPU to go past 4.5GHz stable.

Also, here's another picture of the task manager while I'm playing.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZestorer*
> 
> szeged omg dude. dying !!! hahahahaha!
> 
> anyways newegg aproved my rma for my acx cooler rattle,
> 
> it just started again while I was playing the new wolfenstein,
> 
> 780ti beats this game up I've only dropped to 56 fps once ( games locked at 60fps ) and I'm sure thats because I'm on a 2500k @ 5.0ghz
> 
> I'll let you guys know if the new card is quiet ! they said it'll be a few days because they " test " them before fully approving rma.
> 
> sounds shady to me and i've ready so many horror stories about this,
> 
> but the rattle is evident when it happens... crossing fingers


goodluck


----------



## paradize

i flashed my gigabyte card with skynets custom bios but i get weird results in epx, the voltage jumps from 0.875 to 1.187 something no matter what i set it up to, same with clock speed, it doesnt give me a constant number

also all tweaks are reverted in precision x when i turn off my pc, did i flash it incorrectly?


----------



## pharcycle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradize*
> 
> i flashed my gigabyte card with skynets custom bios but i get weird results in epx, the voltage jumps from 0.875 to 1.187 something no matter what i set it up to, same with clock speed, it doesnt give me a constant number
> 
> also all tweaks are reverted in precision x when i turn off my pc, did i flash it incorrectly?


Not sure if you should be using precision x for non EVGA cards but could be wrong.

Settings reverting after reboot is normal, you'd have to integrate the tweaks into the bios if you wanted them to be persistant.

It's normal for the cards to dynamically adjust their clocks and voltage, what happens if you load the gpu with your favourite stress inducing program? They should come up to whatever values you set and stay there.

Also if your power target is too low and overclock too high then the card will pull back on its vcore and clocks.

If you want it to have constant volts then you can use kboost but I don't really see the need for it as I want it to be able to drop its voltage when it idles to save power and reduce heat


----------



## Jimhans1

Precision X doesn't revert settings on a reboot, my EPX keeps the same settings for my OC even after a shutdown. The changes in Precision X are software based, just tell EPX to load when Windows starts. And EPX will work with non-evga cards just fine.


----------



## EinZerstorer

reading through the start of this thread, i can't believe all the people talking about a non announced " ti black edition " that never came out.


----------



## Silent Scone

Not sure of serious.


----------



## Bourbon Mimic

Anybody know where I can pick up another EVGA 780Ti HydroCopper in the UK?

Was hoping I could SLI before the Watch_Dogs Release but it seems like they've been discontinued here or something.


----------



## pharcycle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bourbon Mimic*
> 
> Anybody know where I can pick up another EVGA 780Ti HydroCopper in the UK?
> 
> Was hoping I could SLI before the Watch_Dogs Release but it seems like they've been discontinued here or something.


No, but for £20 more you can get a classy and EK waterblock and a free copy of WatchDogs which would be £40 so works out cheaper should you not have purchased watchdogs already (well, even if you have you should be able to return it as it's not been released yet).

From scan.co.uk,

classy hydro (not in stock) is £539.78 + VAT

Classy + EK full block + watchdogs is £559.56 + VAT

I believe the EK block cools VRM where the Hydro doesn't so should be a better cooling solution too


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Not sure of serious.


completely serious, especially with rig specs like yours and no pics to back it up !


----------



## Bourbon Mimic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharcycle*
> 
> No, but for £20 more you can get a classy and EK waterblock and a free copy of WatchDogs which would be £40 so works out cheaper should you not have purchased watchdogs already (well, even if you have you should be able to return it as it's not been released yet).
> 
> From scan.co.uk,
> 
> classy hydro (not in stock) is £539.78 + VAT
> 
> Classy + EK full block + watchdogs is £559.56 + VAT
> 
> I believe the EK block cools VRM where the Hydro doesn't so should be a better cooling solution too


I was contemplating a Classy & aftermarket water block, but was hoping for another HydroCopper (mainly for the sake of having the same looking cards after just receiving my Cosmos2 clear window panel.)
Still, this seems like the better solution, especially after hearing the HydroCopper block has no cooling on the VRAM.









Thanks for taking the time to find that for me.


----------



## pharcycle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bourbon Mimic*
> 
> I was contemplating a Classy & aftermarket water block, but was hoping for another HydroCopper (mainly for the sake of having the same looking cards after just receiving my Cosmos2 clear window panel.)
> Still, this seems like the better solution, especially after hearing the HydroCopper block has no cooling on the VRAM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to find that for me.


The HydroCopper actively cools VRAM, it's the Voltage Regulation Modules (VRM) that it doesn't do so well on. If I remember correctly I think the Hydro Copper block does contact the VRMs but there aren't any water channels directly over them so it relies on conduction through the block. This will still cool them, just not quite as well as having water channels directly above them although you could argue anyway that it clearly cools them enough if you're not going for crazy overclocks.

*But* Now that I've said that I can't actually find anything to substantiate my claims, maybe some knowledgeable owner of one could pitch in, however since it's hard to get a Hydro Copper at the moment it's a moot point anyway!

I suppose if you wanted them to look the same you could get 2x EK blocks... twice the fun!


----------



## Bourbon Mimic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharcycle*
> 
> The HydroCopper actively cools VRAM, it's the Voltage Regulation Modules (VRM) that it doesn't do so well on. If I remember correctly I think the Hydro Copper block does contact the VRMs but there aren't any water channels directly over them so it relies on conduction through the block. This will still cool them, just not quite as well as having water channels directly above them although you could argue anyway that it clearly cools them enough if you're not going for crazy overclocks.
> 
> *But* Now that I've said that I can't actually find anything to substantiate my claims, maybe some knowledgeable owner of one could pitch in, however since it's hard to get a Hydro Copper at the moment it's a moot point anyway!
> 
> I suppose if you wanted them to look the same you could get 2x EK blocks... twice the fun!


That's a relief to hear!
After buying the HydroCopper, I started coming across threads about how bad the Waterblock actually was (insta-buyers remorse! haha).

As much as I'd like to stick an EK block on (or Heatkiller, I LOVED that beautiful piece of German engineering on my 690), I'm not sure if I can justify taking off the HydroCopper block and spending extra just for the sake of looks.









Still, it's only 2 days till release now so I think my wallet will appreciate me waiting to see if it's worth rushing in for a second Ti or just waiting for a restock on the Hydro's.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bourbon Mimic*
> 
> That's a relief to hear!
> After buying the HydroCopper, I started coming across threads about how bad the Waterblock actually was (insta-buyers remorse! haha).
> 
> As much as I'd like to stick an EK block on (or Heatkiller, I LOVED that beautiful piece of German engineering on my 690), I'm not sure if I can justify taking off the HydroCopper block and spending extra just for the sake of looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, it's only 2 days till release now so I think my wallet will appreciate me waiting to see if it's worth rushing in for a second Ti or just waiting for a restock on the Hydro's.


If i was you i would sell that card/Wblock and get a pair of Classys!







(But that's just me)











There is no additional surface area added for VRM/VRAM cooling.




Worse VRM/VRAM temps across the board

Sorry to be the harbinger of bad news but its not a good block, good for the core but overall poor performer!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Bourbon Mimic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> If i was you i would sell that card/Wblock and get a pair of Classys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (But that's just me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no additional surface area added for VRM/VRAM cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worse VRM/VRAM temps across the board
> 
> Sorry to be the harbinger of bad news but its not a good block, good for the core but overall poor performer!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Only had it just over a month too...

Still, I suppose in the long run it would be worth getting the Classys and stick some better Blocks on them.
As it's going now, I can only get a +80 OC on Core and barely above +50 on Mem with the Ti Hydro.









Would you say I'd be better off with the Titan Black's instead (purely for gaming) or sticking with the 780Ti's at 1440p?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Silent Scone

VRAM doesn't need cooling. The memory itself doesn't expel much heat and cool themselves. As said it's the VRMs that benefit from active cooling. EK or go home as far as blocks go









Personally sticking with the Ti's till next gen at 1440p so you get my vote there. Too late in the day to fork out on the current crop just for the extra memory.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bourbon Mimic*
> 
> Only had it just over a month too...
> Still, I suppose in the long run it would be worth getting the Classys and stick some better Blocks on them.
> As it's going now, I can only get a +80 OC on Core and barely above +50 on Mem with the Ti Hydro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you say I'd be better off with the Titan Black's instead (purely for gaming) or sticking with the 780Ti's at 1440p?
> Thanks for the help.


Sell the card and get a Classy with a EK block, it will be enough for 1440P if you dont go crazy with AA and you can always OC it!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> VRAM doesn't need cooling. The memory itself doesn't expel much heat and cool themselves. As said it's the VRMs that benefit from active cooling. EK or go home as far as blocks go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally sticking with the Ti's till next gen at 1440p so you get my vote there. Too late in the day to fork out on the current crop just for the extra memory.


Dont forget that the area surrounding the core IS crowded with memory modules, a good chunk of core heat is absorbed and dissipated by the memory cooling too!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Someone09

Quick question: I am thinking about switching the reference cooler on my EVGA card to an ACX cooler + backplate.
Since there is no specific 780 Ti ACX cooler in the shop, I´ll have to get either one for a Titan or one for a Titan Black. Both coolers should be compatible with my 780 Ti, right?


----------



## alvaled

hi! I have a gtx780 ti and a i7 4820k, when I run 3dmark11 in extreme mode, a few minutes later it crashes and my pc resets. I dont overclocked nothing yet, only ai tunner in xmp.
Heelp! THanks


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alvaled*
> 
> hi! I have a gtx780 ti and a i7 4820k, when I run 3dmark11 in extreme mode, a few minutes later it crashes and my pc resets. I dont overclocked nothing yet, only ai tunner in xmp.
> Heelp! THanks


Rig specs including psu model?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alvaled*
> 
> hi! I have a gtx780 ti and a i7 4820k, when I run 3dmark11 in extreme mode, a few minutes later it crashes and my pc resets. I dont overclocked nothing yet, only ai tunner in xmp.
> Heelp! THanks


*WELCOME TO OCN!!!*









Now, Fill your SIG with your RIG! You have a link in my SIG! *It helps US to help YOU!!!!*









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## duppex

Hope someone can help

I have been saving for evey and now I have enough to get 2x gtx 780 ti.

But all these posts about 3gb vram not being enough for gaming is getting me worried.

I have a 144hz asus monitor, and I am addicted to high FPS.

I play 3rd person, 1st person, and RTS games.

I am old school so normally turn of MSAA settings.

Will 3GB Vram be enough to play all AAA games on max settings, with MSAA turned off?

Also what happens when your games needs more Vram?, do you see a performance decrease?

Thanks


----------



## pharcycle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duppex*
> 
> Hope someone can help
> 
> I have been saving for evey and now I have enough to get 2x gtx 780 ti.
> 
> But all these posts about 3gb vram not being enough for gaming is getting me worried.
> 
> I have a 144hz asus monitor, and I am addicted to high FPS.
> 
> I play 3rd person, 1st person, and RTS games.
> 
> I am old school so normally turn of MSAA settings.
> 
> Will 3GB Vram be enough to play all AAA games on max settings, with MSAA turned off?
> 
> Also what happens when your games needs more Vram?, do you see a performance decrease?
> 
> Thanks


For current gen games 3GB is enough for me at 1440p. At some point in the future games will require more VRAM but neither I nor anyone else here can say when that will be.

Resolution, textures, AA, AF etc all use up VRAM (AA in particular) so there will always be a way to tweak the settings to fit within that 3GB envelope if it ever becomes a problem.

Unless you're making the jump to 4K anytime soon then I'd hamper a guess that you'll be fine up to 1440p for the next couple of years at least.

And yes, your performance will drop if it runs out of VRAM


----------



## duppex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharcycle*
> 
> For current gen games 3GB is enough for me at 1440p. At some point in the future games will require more VRAM but neither I nor anyone else here can say when that will be.
> 
> Resolution, textures, AA, AF etc all use up VRAM (AA in particular) so there will always be a way to tweak the settings to fit within that 3GB envelope if it ever becomes a problem.
> 
> Unless you're making the jump to 4K anytime soon then I'd hamper a guess that you'll be fine up to 1440p for the next couple of years at least.
> 
> And yes, your performance will drop if it runs out of VRAM


Thanks for the reply


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duppex*
> 
> I have been saving for evey and now I have enough to get 2x gtx 780 ti.
> 
> But all these posts about 3gb vram not being enough for gaming is getting me worried.
> 
> I have a 144hz asus monitor, and I am addicted to high FPS.
> 
> I play 3rd person, 1st person, and RTS games.
> 
> I am old school so normally turn of MSAA settings.
> 
> Will 3GB Vram be enough to play all AAA games on max settings, with MSAA turned off?
> 
> Also what happens when your games needs more Vram?, do you see a performance decrease?


I game a [email protected] (IBM T221), with everything maxed out and all AA (FXAA/MSAA) turned off. I have not yet played a game that runs out of VRAM at 3GB.

If you run out of VRAM, the performance will drop dramatically - as in going from frames per second to seconds per frame, because the VRAM will end up swapping in and out of main RAM, which will be a massive bottleneck even at PCIe x16 3.0 speeds (otherwise PCIe speed is largely irrelevant).

The only Asus 144Hz monitor I can find is only 1080p, so I would dare say you may be better off getting a single 780Ti first, and see how you get on with that. Get a second one only if you find one doesn't provide you with more fps than you can actually see.

I am also not convinced that 144Hz is much more than a marketing gimmick. Movies are traditionally shot at 24fps, with very few recently shot at 48fps. At 24fps, persistence of vision (feature of how humans process visual information) takes over and produces smooth, fluid motion. Perception of flicker is more difficult to eradicate, which is why the old CRT monitors were aiming for 72Hz, unless they were single-sync workstation monitors with higher persistence phosphorus, typically running at 56-60Hz. Flicker is not a factor on TFT/plasma, so 60Hz is plenty, but if even flicker disappears at 72Hz, it becomes very difficult to argue that 144Hz is going to improve the visual experience.

As I said above, I'm good with just one at [email protected] Your mileage may vary - we all have different eyes and different susceptibility to marketing placebos.


----------



## duppex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> I game a [email protected] (IBM T221), with everything maxed out and all AA (FXAA/MSAA) turned off. I have not yet played a game that runs out of VRAM at 3GB.
> 
> If you run out of VRAM, the performance will drop dramatically - as in going from frames per second to seconds per frame, because the VRAM will end up swapping in and out of main RAM, which will be a massive bottleneck even at PCIe x16 3.0 speeds (otherwise PCIe speed is largely irrelevant).
> 
> The only Asus 144Hz monitor I can find is only 1080p, so I would dare say you may be better off getting a single 780Ti first, and see how you get on with that. Get a second one only if you find one doesn't provide you with more fps than you can actually see.
> 
> I am also not convinced that 144Hz is much more than a marketing gimmick. Movies are traditionally shot at 24fps, with very few recently shot at 48fps. At 24fps, persistence of vision (feature of how humans process visual information) takes over and produces smooth, fluid motion. Perception of flicker is more difficult to eradicate, which is why the old CRT monitors were aiming for 72Hz, unless they were single-sync workstation monitors with higher persistence phosphorus, typically running at 56-60Hz. Flicker is not a factor on TFT/plasma, so 60Hz is plenty, but if even flicker disappears at 72Hz, it becomes very difficult to argue that 144Hz is going to improve the visual experience.
> 
> As I said above, I'm good with just one at [email protected] Your mileage may vary - we all have different eyes and different susceptibility to marketing placebos.


Thanks a lot for you post *gordan*

Very informative

Yeah I know what you mean, 2x 780 ti may seem a litte overkill for a 1080p screen.

But once you have experienced smooth 120fps+ in games, its hard to be satisfied with anything less Lol.

Thanks again for you post


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duppex*
> 
> Thanks a lot for you post *gordan*
> Very informative
> Yeah I know what you mean, 2x 780 ti may seem a litte overkill for a 1080p screen.
> But once *you have experienced smooth 120fps+ in games, its hard to be satisfied with anything less* Lol.
> Thanks again for you post


I was skeptic at first as i bought my first VG278HE for the lightboost trick to eliminate motion blur (which it does very effectively) but when i realized what was 120hz, it "hurts" my eyes to watch most 60hz monitors now!








Now i have (3) VG278HE and run 3240x1920 in portrait with lightboost and its an amazing experience indeed!


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duppex*
> 
> But once you have experienced smooth 120fps+ in games, its hard to be satisfied with anything less Lol.


Well, put it this way - I used to use a [email protected] monitor, and from that I switched to [email protected] I didn't notice any choppiness from the drop from 60Hz to 48Hz, and I'd expect that difference to be a lot more noticeable than 120Hz vs. 60Hz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I was skeptic at first as i bought my first VG278HE for the lightboost trick to eliminate motion blur (which it does very effectively) but when i realized what was 120hz, it "hurts" my eyes to watch most 60hz monitors now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now i have (3) VG278HE and run 3240x1920 in portrait with lightboost and its an amazing experience indeed!


I just googled about this lightboost thing you mentioned. If I'm understanding it right, what it effectively does is strobe the backlight on and off so you only see the frame after it's been rendered rather than as it is being rendered. It's an interesting idea, but it inevitably produces flicker, which also explains why you need insanely high refresh rates to mask the flicker. But doesn't it also mean that you only need to render half of the frames (display the same image for 2 consecutive frames, and only strobe the 2nd)? Which would imply that you don't need a GPU setup capable of rendering 120fps, only 60fps (or 72 out of 144).


----------



## rauf0

Hi guys, did everything even twice, but still my second card get less voltage. For example when 1200mV is set in MSI (synchro settings), then start Valley Bench with OSD showing me temps, voltage, core etc. only first one gets 1231mV, second only 0.950...

This cause i cannot take advantage of SLI because with any core/mem increase theres some artefact's. Cards in NV SLI mode, both unlocked with

nvflash.exe -i=0 GK110.rom --overridesub -4 -5 -6
nvflash.exe -i=1 GK110.rom --overridesub -4 -5 -6

Then MSIAfterburner /ri3,20,99 with MSI.

Afterall still when i check in MSI option card 1 or 2 only first got slider to regulate voltage values, second only added +75 ;(

Is my only solution to unlock them individually without SLI?


----------



## wiredg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> I am also not convinced that 144Hz is much more than a marketing gimmick. Movies are traditionally shot at 24fps, with very few recently shot at 48fps. At 24fps, persistence of vision (feature of how humans process visual information) takes over and produces smooth, fluid motion. Perception of flicker is more difficult to eradicate, which is why the old CRT monitors were aiming for 72Hz, unless they were single-sync workstation monitors with higher persistence phosphorus, typically running at 56-60Hz. Flicker is not a factor on TFT/plasma, so 60Hz is plenty, but if even flicker disappears at 72Hz, it becomes very difficult to argue that 144Hz is going to improve the visual experience.
> 
> As I said above, I'm good with just one at [email protected] Your mileage may vary - we all have different eyes and different susceptibility to marketing placebos.


When it comes to static images, you are right. However, the OP said they were concerned with game performance. With rapid motion, pixel response and refresh rates become very important. The difference between 8 or 16 ms and 1 or 2ms GtG, and 60 and 120hz refresh is dramatic. At lower refresh rates, rapid motion becomes both choppy and blurry. You simply are not going to win a fight if your opponent is lurching smear on the screen.

As for VRAM, monitoring utilities are responsible for the avalanche of online FUD insisting that gamers need more. Just because an application allocates 2 or 3 GB doesn't mean that it is *required*. For gaming on 1080p or 1440p, 3 GB will be plenty for years to come. Other applications might need more, and some setups like UHD, surround, 3D, etc might need more, but those would be poor choices for an action gamer. Downsampling and high MSAA can also demand more VRAM, but again, they are not options that a serious action gamer would want.


----------



## kostacurtas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> *Welcome to OCN!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You use the bios we will release soon based on your bios version! Just a little patience!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Hi Ed,

any news for the snyn3t bios for the reference MSI 780 Ti with bios version 80.80.34.00.01 (P2083-0030)?

Thank you!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> Well, put it this way - I used to use a [email protected] monitor, and from that I switched to [email protected] I didn't notice any choppiness from the drop from 60Hz to 48Hz, and I'd expect that difference to be a lot more noticeable than 120Hz vs. 60Hz.
> I just googled about this lightboost thing you mentioned. If I'm understanding it right, what it effectively does is strobe the backlight on and off so you only see the frame after it's been rendered rather than as it is being rendered. It's an interesting idea, but it inevitably produces flicker, which also explains why you need insanely high refresh rates to mask the flicker. But doesn't it also mean that you only need to render half of the frames (display the same image for 2 consecutive frames, and only strobe the 2nd)? Which would imply that you don't need a GPU setup capable of rendering 120fps, only 60fps (or 72 out of 144).


http://www.overclock.net/t/1339384/lightboost-g-sync-turbo240-120hz-strobe-backlight-lcds-no-motion-blur/0_100
http://www.blurbusters.com/zero-motion-blur/lightboost/
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/motion_blur.htm










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rauf0*
> 
> Hi guys, did everything even twice, but still my second card get less voltage. For example when 1200mV is set in MSI (synchro settings), then start Valley Bench with OSD showing me temps, voltage, core etc. only first one gets 1231mV, second only 0.950...
> This cause i cannot take advantage of SLI because with any core/mem increase theres some artefact's. Cards in NV SLI mode, both unlocked with
> nvflash.exe -i=0 GK110.rom --overridesub -4 -5 -6
> nvflash.exe -i=1 GK110.rom --overridesub -4 -5 -6
> Then MSIAfterburner /ri3,20,99 with MSI.
> Afterall still when i check in MSI option card 1 or 2 only first got slider to regulate voltage values, second only added +75 ;(
> Is my only solution to unlock them individually without SLI?


First, the voltmod does not work with the 780Ti due to PWM/driver restrictions (works to a point with some cards as reported up to 1,237V)
But if you want to try it, you have my voltmod guide in my SIG! Follow it to the letter but dont do the LLC hack as it introduces freezes and BSOD's!
Also EZ3flash and my flashing guide is in my SIG!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kostacurtas*
> 
> Hi Ed,
> 
> any news for the snyn3t bios for the reference MSI 780 Ti with bios version 80.80.34.00.01 (P2083-0030)?
> 
> Thank you!


Expect bios releases early next month!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## SardaukarHades

Hi Guys,

Not sure if any one has had this problem before or maybe I just didn't notice it before.

I have a 780 ti reference and it seems to me the tachometer is a little too high, it is currently sitting at 2561 rpm (Fan speed 34) idling at 34 degrees.
Just wondering if this is normal?

I just bought a new V850 coolermaster PSU.
Using two separate rails for 6 pin and 8 pin. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SardaukarHades*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Not sure if any one has had this problem before or maybe I just didn't notice it before.
> 
> I have a 780 ti reference and it seems to me the tachometer is a little too high, it is currently sitting at 2561 rpm (Fan speed 34) idling at 34 degrees.
> Just wondering if this is normal?
> 
> I just bought a new V850 coolermaster PSU.
> Using to separate rails for 6 pin and 8 pin. Any help would be appreciated.


Idling temperature depend on ambient temperature (as load temperatures too) , i dont think 34% is a high number to produce any annoying noise but then again that is very subjective!









What do you mean "separate rails"?
The V850 is a Seasonic KM3 platform with 12V single-rail with 70A, enough for your card, no need to separate rails!











Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wiredg*
> 
> When it comes to static images, you are right. However, the OP said they were concerned with game performance. With rapid motion, pixel response and refresh rates become very important. The difference between 8 or 16 ms and 1 or 2ms GtG, and 60 and 120hz refresh is dramatic. At lower refresh rates, rapid motion becomes both choppy and blurry. You simply are not going to win a fight if your opponent is lurching smear on the screen.


Maybe, but from my experience (a few hundred hours spent on Borderlands 1 and 2, L4D 1 and 2, Crysis 1 and 2) I honestly didn't feel there was much room for improvement over my ancient T221 (this thing was made in 2003!), with everything that implies for TFT response times and persistence blur.

My twitch gaming days are long gone, but if I *really* wanted to go hardcore on reducing latency today, I'd go dig out my archeotech CRT from the loft - 100+Hz (depending on the resolution) and no TFT latency. PS2 keyboard and mouse also make a difference - they have dedicated buses with dedicated interrupts, whereas USB latencies are not only greater but also very inconsistent (anything up to 4ms sample to sample) - but finding a modern motherboard with PS2 ports is close to impossible. If you really are into competitive gaming, it's the most "unfair" advantage you are likely to scrape out (assuming you already disabled frame pre-rendering, and tuned all the graphical options for minimizing latency).

It comes down to what you are optimizing for, I guess. All I can comment on is what works for me.


----------



## SardaukarHades

What I mean by separate rails is that i use two separate pcie cables going to the 780 ti.

Hmm yes very subjective, but on load the rpm sits at 2900 which again is very strange.
I will try to remove one of the cables tomorrow when I get home from work.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## alvaled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> *WELCOME TO OCN!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, Fill your SIG with your RIG! You have a link in my SIG! *It helps US to help YOU!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Rig specs including psu model?


Heyyy!!! Thanks a lot for aswering so quickly! I have a corsair ax860 series, a i7 4820k and my motherboard is a rampage formula IV,

Thanks again!!!


----------



## wiredg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> My twitch gaming days are long gone, but if I *really* wanted to go hardcore on reducing latency today, I'd go dig out my archeotech CRT from the loft - 100+Hz (depending on the resolution) and no TFT latency. PS2 keyboard and mouse also make a difference - they have dedicated buses with dedicated interrupts, whereas USB latencies are not only greater but also very inconsistent (anything up to 4ms sample to sample) - but finding a modern motherboard with PS2 ports is close to impossible. If you really are into competitive gaming, it's the most "unfair" advantage you are likely to scrape out (assuming you already disabled frame pre-rendering, and tuned all the graphical options for minimizing latency).


I don't like to stay off topic for long, but I think you might be mistaken on a couple of points here. PS2 has a low report rate, which might cancel its other virtues. However, USB3 can take advantage of message-signaled interrupts, which improves interrupt handling. If the mobo supports USB3 natively, it might make a small difference in kbd and mouse latency while still supporting 1000 or 500 reports/min. While the kbd and mouse can't take advantage of USB3's bandwidth, that is not an issue since the devices don't need much. If the mobo does not support USB3 natively, it is something worth looking into but mileage will vary depending on the implementation.

Reducing pre-rendered frames manually might seem like a way to fight latency, and most ppl believe that it is. But it might not be a free enhancement. My own experience suggests that there are issues with hit detection and hitbox alignment when the pre-render queue length is set manually to a value other than the one expected by the app. Since the expected value is rarely known to users, the Nvidia control panel's default option ("use the 3D application setting") works best for me. My guess is that lag compensation might (in some games) depend on this value being a specific one known only to the devs. But that is a guess.


----------



## rauf0

Quote:


> First, the voltmod does not work with the 780Ti due to PWM/driver restrictions (works to a point with some cards as reported up to 1,237V)
> But if you want to try it, you have my voltmod guide in my SIG! Follow it to the letter but dont do the LLC hack as it introduces freezes and BSOD's!
> Also EZ3flash and my flashing guide is in my SIG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Expect bios releases early next month!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Thanks for clarification! It was written somewhere but as i saw 780Ti in topic...









So checked and both cards are unlocked
"msiafterburner /sg0 /ri3,20,99"
"msiafterburner /sg1 /ri3,20,99"

result: *41*

And in /MSI/Profile i have
VEN_10DE&DEV_100A&SUBSYS_28833842&REV_A1&BUS_1&DEV_0&FN_0

_[Settings]
VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection= 3:20h_

theres also second file
VEN_10DE&DEV_100A&SUBSYS_28833842&REV_A1&BUS_2&DEV_0&FN_0

which looks almost unedited.

Do i have to redo any of these changes? Or change sth in this second file VEN_10 ?

Earlier i already used Zawarudo, and LLCed both cards...

update: however now it' showing me *:10*


Don't know what to do, with my MSI offering me full voltage control for one card and only 75mV for second...other words, how to enable again safe working SLI.
Now they show artifacts, probably because unequal OC.

PS which topic in Your sig is proper for my evga 780Ti SC SLI?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rauf0*
> 
> Thanks for clarification! It was written somewhere but as i saw 780Ti in topic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So checked and both cards are unlocked
> "msiafterburner /sg0 /ri3,20,99"
> "msiafterburner /sg1 /ri3,20,99"
> result: *41*
> And in /MSI/Profile i have
> VEN_10DE&DEV_100A&SUBSYS_28833842&REV_A1&BUS_1&DEV_0&FN_0
> _[Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection= 3:20h_
> theres also second file
> VEN_10DE&DEV_100A&SUBSYS_28833842&REV_A1&BUS_2&DEV_0&FN_0
> which looks almost unedited.
> Do i have to redo any of these changes? Or change sth in this second file VEN_10 ?
> Earlier i already used Zawarudo, and LLCed both cards...
> update: however now it' showing me *:10*
> 
> Don't know what to do, with my MSI offering me full voltage control for one card and only 75mV for second...other words, how to enable again safe working SLI.
> Now they show artifacts, probably because unequal OC.
> PS which topic in Your sig is proper for my evga 780Ti SC SLI?


If you have 2 VEN_ files inside profiles folder add the :

_[Settings]
VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection= 3:20h_

for both VEN_ files!

If its still not enabling delete the profiles folder, restart AB, kill AB process and redo the mod (deleting the profiles folder makes AB create new VEN_ files)!

LLC command ri3,20,DE ( used with the switch "sg" with multiple cards) returns "10" when LLC is at default and "00" when LLC is fully enabled at 100% (mistakenly reported as 0%...







)
What do you mean which topic? The only difference there is among all topics in my SIG apart from the Titan bios is the voltmods and LLC that do not work properly with the 780Ti!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wiredg*
> 
> I don't like to stay off topic for long, but I think you might be mistaken on a couple of points here. PS2 has a low report rate, which might cancel its other virtues. However, USB3 can take advantage of message-signaled interrupts, which improves interrupt handling. If the mobo supports USB3 natively, it might make a small difference in kbd and mouse latency while still supporting 1000 or 500 reports/min. While the kbd and mouse can't take advantage of USB3's bandwidth, that is not an issue since the devices don't need much. If the mobo does not support USB3 natively, it is something worth looking into but mileage will vary depending on the implementation.


Don't confuse repeat rate and latency. USB latency usually bottoms out at 1ms, usually much higher (often as bad as 16-24ms) depending on buffering among other things:

http://www.datatranslation.com/phpkb/question.php?ID=627

PS2 response latency is both lower and more consistent. Check the post by Sol Simpson on this thread:
https://groups.google.com/forum/m/#!msg/psychopy-users/Y_zF3Q2Oxws/4Z3mOaryFV4J

But you are right, it's off topic.


----------



## wiredg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> Don't confuse repeat rate and latency. USB latency usually bottoms out at 1ms, usually much higher (often as bad as 16-24ms) depending on buffering among other things:


Nothing in my post so much as implies that I'm confused about the difference between report rate and latency. Why do *you* imply it?


----------



## kalleklovn12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> :
> Expect bios releases early next month!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Hey!

What will be good with the new bios? I got two Asus GTX 780ti.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wiredg*
> 
> Nothing in my post so much as implies that I'm confused about the difference between report rate and latency. Why do *you* imply it?


s/repeat/report/


----------



## wiredg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> s/repeat/report/


That too.


----------



## rauf0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> If you have 2 VEN_ files inside profiles folder add the :
> 
> _[Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection= 3:20h_
> 
> for both VEN_ files!
> 
> If its still not enabling delete the profiles folder, restart AB, kill AB process and redo the mod (deleting the profiles folder makes AB create new VEN_ files)!
> 
> LLC command ri3,20,DE ( used with the switch "sg" with multiple cards) returns "10" when LLC is at default and "00" when LLC is fully enabled at 100% (mistakenly reported as 0%...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> What do you mean which topic? The only difference there is among all topics in my SIG apart from the Titan bios is the voltmods and LLC that do not work properly with the 780Ti!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Thanks for support! Problem with voltage synchro solved - just added
_[Settings]
VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection= 3:20h_

to the second file









However, now im confused, made some test, and when earlier i could easily reach over 5000 points in Valley (just with 106% and stock +63mv 120/240) now even with +0/0 i got some artifacts (!) and barely 4500 points! Cannot even pass 3mark...
Read in another topic that with 780Ti its better to work with Precision X, so i remove whole MSI and get back to Precision. But same story here, lack of stability...;(
I'll reinstall drivers: 337.81 and get back for any advice.

UPDATE: unfortunately, with reinstalled driver, stock bios, removed MSI and Precison-X set to full stock settings, my SLI works now worst than before ;(


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wiredg*
> 
> PS2 has a low report rate, which might cancel its other virtues.


^ You mentioned it.


----------



## wiredg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> ^ You mentioned it.


Yes, and it's a true statement that does not indicate any confusion, and stands on its own. A low report rate may well cancel "other virtues" like lower latency and the (nowadays) irrelevant repeat rate.

You opened your reply by implying that I was confused, unable to distinguish latency from other issues, and I know why; I know a sophist when I meet one.

This off-topic exchange has already wasted too much space here. But I expect you'll come back with something.


----------



## Descadent

Bought two 780 ti Superclocked acx today off newegg $660 after rebate each and I can sell off a copy of watch dogs.

replacing 2x 670 sc 4gbs.

i'm a little concerned going to 3gb because I can def push over 3 with current setup in 7680x1440/4320x2560 but hopefully the horsepower going from 2 670s to 2 780 ti's will make up for it.


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Bought two 780 ti Superclocked acx today off newegg $660 after rebate each and I can sell off a copy of watch dogs.
> 
> replacing 2x 670 sc 4gbs.
> 
> i'm a little concerned going to 3gb because I can def push over 3 with current setup in 7680x1440/4320x2560 but hopefully the horsepower going from 2 670s to 2 780 ti's will make up for it.


2x 780ti's are definitely better than 2x 670's, even with the vram being less.


----------



## Poustic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalleklovn12*
> 
> Hey!
> 
> What will be good with the new bios? I got two Asus GTX 780ti.


WIll the new bios enhance my ref gigabyte 780 ti ? Cause I can't reach 1150mhz...


----------



## StonedAlex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poustic*
> 
> WIll the new bios enhance my ref gigabyte 780 ti ? Cause I can't reach 1150mhz...


Sounds like you have my luck. Mine chokes past 1135. So lame.


----------



## Errorist66

deleted


----------



## Zaxbys

Hey guys I have 2 EVGA 780ti Classy's

What are the normal idle temps? I have one that is always over 50C and loads at 80 (Also sounds like one of the fans whines)

I have anither always int he high 30's and loads at 70's

My case is an nzxt phantom 820

Whats wrong here?


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaxbys*
> 
> Hey guys I have 2 EVGA 780ti Classy's
> 
> What are the normal idle temps? I have one that is always over 50C and loads at 80 (Also sounds like one of the fans whines)
> 
> I have anither always int he high 30's and loads at 70's
> 
> My case is an nzxt phantom 820
> 
> Whats wrong here?


I'm not convinced anything is wrong there if you are running air cooled with the default fan profile. My 780Tis both idle at 48-50C. Are you running the same BIOS on both of them?


----------



## Zaxbys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> I'm not convinced anything is wrong there if you are running air cooled with the default fan profile. My 780Tis both idle at 48-50C. Are you running the same BIOS on both of them?


I am not sure. I haven't changed them from the factory bios and they were bought together. What is the best way to check which bios version I am running?


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaxbys*
> 
> I am not sure. I haven't changed them from the factory bios and they were bought together. What is the best way to check which bios version I am running?


when I had my 780s -to air-, the card above, warmed 10 degrees +, compared to the card below.

I think it is normal.

however, try to swap the position of the GTX ...


----------



## Errorist66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaxbys*
> 
> I am not sure. I haven't changed them from the factory bios and they were bought together. What is the best way to check which bios version I am running?


Do you have the GPU in slot 1 and 3 or 1 and 5? i.e. the 2 blue PCI-E slot on you MB would give better airflow to the top card.


----------



## Zaxbys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Errorist66*
> 
> Do you have the GPU in slot 1 and 3 or 1 and 5? i.e. the 2 blue PCI-E slot on you MB would give better airflow to the top card.


I am running these cards on a Maximus Forumula VI

They are in slots 1 and 3

When I watercool these cards will my problem be fixed?


----------



## spacin9

I went astray due to mining. Two R9 290s. I believed the reviews.. all lies. Coming from two 780s to two R9 290s to now one GTX 780 ti. I'm glad to be back with nvidia. Again... microstutter with a single card. Both cards under water never go above 65c in crossfire. Crysis 3 was okay.. but crossfire is no where near the reviews say. I've been duped for the 10th time with crossfire. I got fed-up picked up a GTX 780 Ti... smooth as silk.. wonderful nvidia graphics. You pay a premium for superior technology. I don't mind dropping $300 more on this beast.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaxbys*
> 
> I am running these cards on a Maximus Forumula VI
> 
> They are in slots 1 and 3


Not surprising the cards are running at different temperatures, then. When you cram the cards right next to each other, the airflow to one of the cards will be very substantially reduced.

And yes, water cooling will side step the issue (not that I think your current temperatures are even remotely problematic as they are now).


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> I went astray due to mining. Two R9 290s. I believed the reviews.. all lies. Coming from two 780s to two R9 290s to now one GTX 780 ti. I'm glad to be back with nvidia. Again... microstutter with a single card. Both cards under water never go above 65c in crossfire. Crysis 3 was okay.. but crossfire is no where near the reviews say. I've been duped for the 10th time with crossfire. I got fed-up picked up a GTX 780 Ti... smooth as silk.. wonderful nvidia graphics. You pay a premium for superior technology. I don't mind dropping $300 more on this beast.


excellent choice, mate. I have both (780 ti and 290x) and I can say I have more headaches on the RED than the GREEN







...now just so i'm clear, green (nvidia) has its fair share of issues too, but not as bad as the other. 290x is a different animal, no it's a beast. I just don't let it 'sleep' though, because it doesn't want to be woken up (*blackscreen*) ...on the other hand, 780 ti is a wallet-eater.


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> I went astray due to mining. Two R9 290s. I believed the reviews.. all lies. Coming from two 780s to two R9 290s to now one GTX 780 ti. I'm glad to be back with nvidia. Again... microstutter with a single card. Both cards under water never go above 65c in crossfire. Crysis 3 was okay.. but crossfire is no where near the reviews say. I've been duped for the 10th time with crossfire. I got fed-up picked up a GTX 780 Ti... smooth as silk.. wonderful nvidia graphics. You pay a premium for superior technology. I don't mind dropping $300 more on this beast.


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaxbys*
> 
> When I watercool these cards will my problem be fixed?


yes


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> I went astray due to mining. Two R9 290s. I believed the reviews.. all lies. Coming from two 780s to two R9 290s to now one GTX 780 ti. I'm glad to be back with nvidia. Again... microstutter with a single card. Both cards under water never go above 65c in crossfire. Crysis 3 was okay.. but crossfire is no where near the reviews say. I've been duped for the 10th time with crossfire. I got fed-up picked up a GTX 780 Ti... smooth as silk.. wonderful nvidia graphics. You pay a premium for superior technology. I don't mind dropping $300 more on this beast.


The great irony in this is that R9 290X is only about 20% faster at mining than a 780Ti (840KH/s vs 700KH/s).


----------



## dual109

Hi,

Can someone help me locate SkyNet bios for EVGA GTX780ti SC, current default bios is version 80.80.34.00.80 (P2083-0030).

Think the cards good for 1300Mhz, stable now at 1241Mhz on air with reference cooler and 75Mv boost in voltage with max temps hovering around 75 degrees

Thanks


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dual109*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Can someone help me locate SkyNet bios for EVGA GTX780ti SC, current default bios is version 80.80.34.00.80 (P2083-0030).
> 
> Think the cards good for 1300Mhz, stable now at 1241Mhz on air with reference cooler and 75Mv boost in voltage with max temps hovering around 75 degrees
> 
> Thanks


Its skyn*3*t, not skynet...








We will update current modded bios with new versions starting second week of June!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## ASUSfreak

I've ordered mine today









The ASUS GTX780Ti DC2OC

I'll sub this already, but I don't understand a lot of the links provided at post nr 1









I did flash my own GTX470's few years ago... but in post 1 there is info I do NOT understand









But we'll see when it arrives









I just hope 1 780Ti will beat 2x 470 in SLi







(1440p)


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUSfreak*
> 
> I've ordered mine today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ASUS GTX780Ti DC2OC
> 
> I'll sub this already, but I don't understand a lot of the links provided at post nr 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did flash my own GTX470's few years ago... but in post 1 there is info I do NOT understand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we'll see when it arrives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope 1 780Ti will beat 2x 470 in SLi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (1440p)


More like close to two 680's in SLI. It seems my over clocked 780TI is just shy of my default GTX 690 performance gaming.


----------



## gordan

Asus? Really? You have my deepest sympathies if it ever fails.


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUSfreak*
> 
> I've ordered mine today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ASUS GTX780Ti DC2OC
> 
> I'll sub this already, but I don't understand a lot of the links provided at post nr 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did flash my own GTX470's few years ago... but in post 1 there is info I do NOT understand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we'll see when it arrives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope 1 780Ti will beat 2x 470 in SLi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (1440p)


to beat 470 SLI, just right a 680GTX.
780Ti is significantly faster than a SLI 470


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> The great irony in this is that R9 290X is only about 20% faster at mining than a 780Ti (840KH/s vs 700KH/s).


And I have the Ti mining dogecoin when I'm not gaming. the r9s are too. Bitcoin is making a comeback! To the moooon !


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> And I have the Ti mining dogecoin when I'm not gaming. the r9s are too. Bitcoin is making a comeback! To the moooon !


Lol, if you say so....


----------



## ASUSfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> More like close to two 680's in SLI. It seems my over clocked 780TI is just shy of my default GTX 690 performance gaming.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> Asus? Really? You have my deepest sympathies if it ever fails.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NABBO*
> 
> to beat 470 SLI, just right a 680GTX.
> 780Ti is significantly faster than a SLI 470


Well the "







" means... sarcasm over here in Belgium. Do believe it's in the whole world like that









But hey... it's 1440p we're talking so it was a 50/50 % sarcasm...

Anyway, now I'm pretty sure it should give a performance boost









Seems like the card (I ordered today) will be here tomorrow









THANK GOD I don't have to work this week







so I can accept the card, the moment the doorbell rings


----------



## dual109

Thanks, so can't flash my card then with current version skyn3t bios? Was wondering what is the difference between bios revisions 80.80.30.00.80 and 80.80.34.00.80, reference GTX780ti cards haven't changed specs since they were released have they?

Cheers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Its skyn*3*t, not skynet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will update current modded bios with new versions starting second week of June!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


----------



## dual109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dual109*
> 
> Thanks, so can't flash my card then with current version skyn3t bios? Was wondering what is the difference between bios revisions 80.80.30.00.80 and 80.80.34.00.80, reference GTX780ti cards haven't changed specs since they were released have they?
> 
> Cheers


Found an unlocked 80.80.34.00.80 bios on one of the other forums, can anyone confirm it works OK on the EVGA GTX780it SC?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1457361/unlocked-evga-gtx-780-ti-super-clocked-updated-bios-80-80-34-00-80

Thanks


----------



## EinZerstorer

my 2nd 780ti classy came today for my replacement,

this one also artifacts at anything over 1228 mhz,

what is going on ???

evga is garbage.


----------



## VSG

Hang on now, where is it guaranteed that you will get a better overclock past the promised stock clocks? Especially since you yourself admitted you thought this was a good OC
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZestorer*
> 
> didn't factor in base clocks, in terms of that the oc is really good !!!
> I'm staying on air so oc'ing isnt much of a priority for me, this card runs all my games just fine


If no one told you this already- Classifieds on air won't show their full potential. So don't blame EVGA for this. 1228 MHz core is still really good for air!


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Hang on now, where is it guaranteed that you will get a better overclock past the promised stock clocks? Especially since you yourself admitted you thought this was a good OC
> 
> If no one told you this already- Classifieds on air won't show their full potential. So don't blame EVGA for this. 1228 MHz core is still really good for air!


so how do I get rid of the artifacts? pushing voltage doesnt do it, my temps stay under 70C @ 1.3v man...

higher votage? keep the chip cooler?

I need guidance my people !!!


----------



## VSG

You need to get it cooler, man. At least 55-60 C. Clocks higher than that won't really be stable no matter how much you push the volts. Heck, on air when you raising volts it may well be hurting your OCing. I really recommend you consider watercooling it to get the most out of the card. If that isn't an option, why not sell it and get a card that would be act best on air. Now this doesn't mean the new card will even go to 1228 MHz though- each time you are playing the lottery.


----------



## EinZerstorer

afraid to invest another $125 for a block for it from what it's shown me so far,

I gave evga a hard time because this one came with finishing quality issues as well,

the first one came with the infamous acx cooler buzz, now this one had it's sideplate peeling off from the box, but I just pressed it down and it seems to be staying... sigh I miss the days when a top tier product had the qc behind it you " think " you are paying for, my 1228 is stable at the stock 1.200v, this one holds 1.200 while the other one cut to 1.50 under load, guess is a slightly better chip, i'm going to max the fanspeed and see if that helps, it's 76f inside and card is staying at or under 70f under load.


----------



## VSG

What do you mean by sideplate peeling off? Also, are you sure it was 1.5 or 1.25V under load? Similarly- you do mean 70 C and not 70 F under load, right?


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> What do you mean by sideplate peeling off? Also, are you sure it was 1.5 or 1.25V under load? Similarly- you do mean 70 C and not 70 F under load, right?


The logo that has the " 780ti classified " printed on it, the chrome part that is glued to the black plastic housing,

my precision x readout is 1.200 under load, while actual voltage measured with gpuz and a multimeter is 1.900-1.970,

and of course, 70c under load







my mistake


----------



## VSG

If your multimeter was reading 1.9-1.97V on air, it should have burned out in seconds. Were you using the Probe It connector? Something is really off with that number. It should be around 1.25v or so under load.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZestorer*
> 
> my 2nd 780ti classy came today for my replacement,
> 
> this one also artifacts at anything over 1228 mhz,
> 
> what is going on ???
> 
> evga is garbage.


where exactly does it artifact (benching, gaming?) which driver? Apparently, 337.88 causes artifacts on valley. Not entirely sure where else though.

If it weren't the drivers, try putting in 1.212 (PX) or 1.25V (classy voltage ctrl) for 1228mhz? Hope you don't mind if we compare notes...I'm getting 1241 @1.212V stable, without using the voltage ctrl tool. With the tool, i can go > 1350 @1.313V and stable on firestrike. I couldn't test on Valley/heaven because of ~88C @90% fan speed. All voltage reading took from software only.

Edit: btw here's the 1362 mhz results: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2194131


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZestorer*
> 
> so how do I get rid of the artifacts? pushing voltage doesnt do it, my temps stay under 70C @ 1.3v man...
> 
> higher votage? keep the chip cooler?
> 
> I need guidance my people !!!


I'm sure this may seem entirely unreasonable to someone with your attitude, but maybe the solution is to stay below the clocks where it starts artifacting? Every chip has a limit, and once you reach more voltage and cooling will have a rapidly diminishing effect.

I don't entirely understand where this expectation that running a card at "only" 40% above spec somehow makes a bad card. Adjust your expectations. And if you're going to knock EVGA, I suggest you go get an Asus, and see what happens when you try to RMA a card that has been modified (e.g. for 1.3V) - or for any reason even if you haven't touched it, for that matter. Due to Asus world class customer disservice warranty policy, I have a very expensive 13 month old Titan shaped paperweight. Retail warranty on electrical goods is 1 year in UK, and Asus take the view that it is the retailer's responsibility to honour the 3 year warranty that Asus "give" on their products, with no support from Asus whatsoever (i.e. they won't accept the duff card from the retailer for replacement, they won't even provide an RMA number or returns address).

Count your blessings and don't believe fishermens' tales about clock speeds. As has been extensively discussed already, stability is extremely dependant on the instruction mix running on the card, and if you subscribe to the view that "stable" means "stable in the one app you are using" rather than "stable under the worst case load scenario", your stability limit results are going to be at best difficult to compare to others'.


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> If your multimeter was reading 1.9-1.97V on air, it should have burned out in seconds. Were you using the Probe It connector? Something is really off with that number. It should be around 1.25v or so under load.


1.197 !!! omg so sorry, I didnt get much sleep last night had to work a double dude!!

it was from 1.190 to 1.197 at 1228 and tiny artifacts, more artifacts at 1238 and a ton at 1249 and 1258 !

artifacted in far cry 3, heaven 4.0 and valley

I could run up to 1249 in bf3 with no artifacts though.


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> I'm sure this may seem entirely unreasonable to someone with your attitude, but maybe the solution is to stay below the clocks where it starts artifacting? Every chip has a limit, and once you reach more voltage and cooling will have a rapidly diminishing effect.
> 
> I don't entirely understand where this expectation that running a card at "only" 40% above spec somehow makes a bad card. Adjust your expectations. And if you're going to knock EVGA, I suggest you go get an Asus, and see what happens when you try to RMA a card that has been modified (e.g. for 1.3V) - or for any reason even if you haven't touched it, for that matter. Due to Asus world class customer disservice warranty policy, I have a very expensive 13 month old Titan shaped paperweight. Retail warranty on electrical goods is 1 year in UK, and Asus take the view that it is the retailer's responsibility to honour the 3 year warranty that Asus "give" on their products, with no support from Asus whatsoever (i.e. they won't accept the duff card from the retailer for replacement, they won't even provide an RMA number or returns address).
> 
> Count your blessings and don't believe fishermens' tales about clock speeds. As has been extensively discussed already, stability is extremely dependant on the instruction mix running on the card, and if you subscribe to the view that "stable" means "stable in the one app you are using" rather than "stable under the worst case load scenario", your stability limit results are going to be at best difficult to compare to others'.


the attitude of expecting a classy to clock high because thats why we pay the premium?

i never said it was a bad GPU,

it is a bad card though with both the acx noise issues and poor qc,

check yourself fool


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZestorer*
> 
> the attitude of expecting a classy to clock high because thats why we pay the premium?


Its default clocks are higher than the reference card. That's what you are paying the premium for.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZestorer*
> 
> i never said it was a bad GPU,
> 
> it is a bad card though with both the acx noise issues and poor qc,
> 
> check yourself fool


Check what, exactly? I stick with EVGA reference non-SC cards, because they are the cheapest, offer the best value and exhaust the hot air out of the back of the case. They will OC just as far as any other card (apart from maybe the KP edition which is allegedly based on more selectively binned chips, but I am not aware of any large scale statistical study that compares those cards with others in a fully like-for-like way, so even that is hearsay). Even according to EVGA sources, non-KP classified cards are not based on higher binned chips, so I don't see where the expectation of the card to clock higher comes from.

It seems to me the "fool" is the person buying a more expensive card due to falling for marketing tricks.


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> Its default clocks are higher than the reference card. That's what you are paying the premium for.
> Check what, exactly? I stick with EVGA reference non-SC cards, because they are the cheapest, offer the best value and exhaust the hot air out of the back of the case. They will OC just as far as any other card (apart from maybe the KP edition which is allegedly based on more selectively binned chips, but I am not aware of any large scale statistical study that compares those cards with others in a fully like-for-like way, so even that is hearsay). Even according to EVGA sources, non-KP classified cards are not based on higher binned chips, so I don't see where the expectation of the card to clock higher comes from.
> 
> It seems to me the "fool" is the person buying a more expensive card due to falling for marketing tricks.


no marketing tricks, we all run 780 and 780ti classies, every single one out of 7 cards clocks to 1302 on air .

these are all earlier batch group cards as well, that's the only " trick " there is


----------



## pharcycle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZestorer*
> 
> no marketing tricks, we all run 780 and 780ti classies, every single one out of 7 cards clocks to 1302 on air .
> 
> these are all earlier batch group cards as well, that's the only " trick " there is


All you're really buying with the classified edition is better voltage regulation and higher voltage control which is what you want to overclock them and this is what you have. I highly doubt you'll find anything from EVGA or anyone stating you can hit higher clocks than what they sell them at. Plus there's not really that much of a premium for the classy over ref... it's about £50 more in the UK and would frankly be a no brainer to go for the classy regardless.

If you believe the anecdotal evidence about ASIC quality then it might imply your card could do a lot better on water... but information regarding ASIC is sketchy at best.



Regardless, 1230MHz on air at 1.2 is very good. My refs on water don't do much more than that. Hell, if you're that upset with the classy I'll gladly swap for a ref of mine!


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I was skeptic at first as i bought my first VG278HE for the lightboost trick to eliminate motion blur (which it does very effectively) but when i realized what was 120hz, it "hurts" my eyes to watch most 60hz monitors now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now i have (3) VG278HE and run 3240x1920 in portrait with lightboost and its an amazing experience indeed!


I ran an X-Star DP2710 @ 110hz 2560x1440 for a year or so... just upgraded to a Dell UP2414Q 4K 60hz monitor and barely notice the difference. While it's certainly not QUITE as fluid, the overall picture quality is so so much better as to be laughable due to the resolution, and FXAA alone is enough to make aliasing just this side of invisible even if I'm looking at moving edges close up purposefully to find it in most scenes in most games.

Also to touch on VRAM, 3gb has held up perfectly for me in every game I've tested which is basically all the major ones and some smaller ones (plus Elder Scrolls Online with the forced -3 high-res texture level tweak), other than the brand new watch dogs that I don't yet own







. By the time it would be an issue I'll be looking at something Maxwell or later anyway.

*I'm running a 780 (1200+ core/6800 mem at the moment) and thinking of going to a 780 ti... is it worth the jump for a 4k user? Looking at the MSI Gaming 780 Ti, for a difference of around $150-170 hopefully after selling my 780. Am I likely to see a 25% gain or so overall?*


----------



## pharcycle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> I ran an X-Star DP2710 @ 110hz 2560x1440 for a year or so... just upgraded to a Dell UP2414Q 4K 60hz monitor and barely notice the difference. While it's certainly not QUITE as fluid, the overall picture quality is so so much better as to be laughable due to the resolution, and FXAA alone is enough to make aliasing just this side of invisible even if I'm looking at moving edges close up purposefully to find it in most scenes in most games.
> 
> Also to touch on VRAM, 3gb has held up perfectly for me in every game I've tested which is basically all the major ones and some smaller ones (plus Elder Scrolls Online with the forced -3 high-res texture level tweak), other than the brand new watch dogs that I don't yet own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . By the time it would be an issue I'll be looking at something Maxwell or later anyway.
> 
> *I'm running a 780 (1200+ core/6800 mem at the moment) and thinking of going to a 780 ti... is it worth the jump for a 4k user? Looking at the MSI Gaming 780 Ti, for a difference of around $150-170 hopefully after selling my 780. Am I likely to see a 25% gain or so overall?*


It will make a difference but I don't think it'll be 25%. If I were you I would try and hang fire till next year and see what the landscape looks like then but there's always something new on the horizon so really you should wait until your current setup can't handle what you want. Another 780 might be a better solution at least on paper but then you have to contend with the hit and miss of SLI.

I went from 780 SLI to 780Ti SLI and can't say I really noticed much difference at 1440p. Was fun to get new toys for free through EVGA step up though!


----------



## ASUSfreak

Hmmm ordered card yesterday, arrived today









Uninstalled nvidia driver(s) and rebooted + removed old cards

Installed ASUS 780Ti OC, booted and installed nvidia 337.88 drivers.

Didn't overclock card (yet) but 1st benchmark I did was Valley benchmark. Max 71°C with room temp of 27°C (1920x1080, 8x AA, Extreme all) --> monitor can go 1440p so yeah...

It was full of artifacts...









2nd was Mafia 2 benchmark, went better than 470's SLi but ofcourse now I see "problems" everywhere...

Need to test more...

EDIT: did a test at 1440p. CPU-Z reported 176°C on VRM's??? is that normal? (NOOB on 5xx-6xx-7xx series cards... came from 4xx cards and did not follow the rest...)


----------



## NABBO

Golden..

upgrade from a 780 to 780 Ti ... for 4K...means to go from 35-40fps with a 780, 40-45fps with a 780Ti.
(example)

in my opinion, not worth it.

waiting for maxwell 880GTX.

or go sli 780GTX (this is a serious upgrade)


----------



## pharcycle

Someone a few posts back said that 337.88 causes artefacts in valley. Try an earlier driver and try reducin clocks and see if either of them have an effect. This should help isolate if its bad drivers, bad card or bad factory overclock

176 deg c on VRM is clearly nonsense, you'd smell burning plastic at those temps.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NABBO*
> 
> Golden..
> 
> upgrade from a 780 to 780 Ti ... for 4K...means to go from 35-40fps with a 780, 40-45fps with a 780Ti.
> (example)
> 
> in my opinion, not worth it.
> 
> waiting for maxwell 880GTX.
> 
> or go sli 780GTX (this is a serious upgrade)


true...i did the same mistake, from 780 lightning to 780 Ti. Was disappointed with the 780 lightning as i couldn't over overclock the memory more than +30mhz offset...gpu wasn't a good overclocker either







Even though I consider that as 'mistake', I'm now a happy camper with the 780 Ti. But when asked if it's worth the price difference, it's not.


----------



## Descadent

with the new asus 4k monitor coming out june 10, seriously considering going 4k and selling off 1 or 2 of my 3 1440p monitors.

my 780 ti sli get's here today though


----------



## jcleary47

I ordered my 780 Ti Classified today, should arrive tomorrow. Upgrading from SLI'd GTX 670 2GB cards. Hopefully there's a performance increase to be had, a few of my games are really trying to push past the 2GB limit on the 670's when running at 2560x1440.


----------



## ASUSfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharcycle*
> 
> Someone a few posts back said that 337.88 causes artefacts in valley. Try an earlier driver and try reducin clocks and see if either of them have an effect. This should help isolate if its bad drivers, bad card or bad factory overclock
> 
> 176 deg c on VRM is clearly nonsense, you'd smell burning plastic at those temps.


Aha







a little spark of hope it's a bad driver and not my new ASUS card







(which is an even bigger problem for an ASUS---freak







)

Well I'd figure those VRM temps would be way to high... I do know electronic devices like resistors and conductors etc can go way higher than 100°C but don't know about this... But as you can see in the picture I provide... it's telling 176°C


----------



## SDhydro

With the newest driver 337.88 im also getting some artifacts with unique valley. Tested heaven 4.0 and no problems at all and no problems playing watchdogs. Card is a kpe 780 ti


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> With the newest driver 337.88 im also getting some artifacts with unique valley. Tested heaven 4.0 and no problems at all and no problems playing watchdogs. Card is a kpe 780 ti


Just out of interest, do the artifacts go away if you clock down?


----------



## Vici0us

Not sure of I posetd GPUz a a while ago.
But here is 2-ayway SLI GTX 780 Ti.
Here's here's I was poster GPU a while go wotn a eoverclock on both GOUs.
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/9dz7w/


----------



## ASUSfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> Not sure of I posetd GPUz a a while ago.
> But here is 2-ayway SLI GTX 780 Ti.
> Here's here's I was poster GPU a while go wotn a eoverclock on both GOUs.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/9dz7w/


What???


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUSfreak*
> 
> What???


+1


----------



## szeged

I'm guessing his auto correct just had a stroke.


----------



## VSG

More like auto translate I guess. He provided a GPU-z link to get entry to the club but then I also believe he wanted to show the GPU-z validation (referred to as Poster) showing the OC done.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> Just out of interest, do the artifacts go away if you clock down?


Even completely stock clocks it still happens. And Its not like artifacting like you would normally see when pushing clocks on an unstable overclock. Just seems like some textures in certain places are distorted like in the scene with hills in the back ground. Seems like a def driver issue but valley is the only issue Ive seen with the new drivers.

I run my kpe 780ti at 1358/1850 24/7 at 1.3v(both switche on) Im pretty sure its stable Ive played countless hours of bf4, tomb raider 3d, far cry3 and most recently watch dogs. No crashes ever


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Even completely stock clocks it still happens. And Its not like artifacting like you would normally see when pushing clocks on an unstable overclock. Just seems like some textures in certain places are distorted like in the scene with hills in the back ground. Seems like a def driver issue but valley is the only issue Ive seen with the new drivers.
> 
> I run my kpe 780ti at 1358/1850 24/7 at 1.3v(both switche on) Im pretty sure its stable Ive played countless hours of bf4, tomb raider 3d, far cry3 and most recently watch dogs. No crashes ever


I think it would help if you could show us a video of the benchmark running.


----------



## rauf0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rauf0*
> 
> Thanks for support! Problem with voltage synchro solved - just added
> _[Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection= 3:20h_
> 
> to the second file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, now im confused, made some test, and when earlier i could easily reach over 5000 points in Valley (just with 106% and stock +63mv 120/240) now even with +0/0 i got some artifacts (!) and barely 4500 points! Cannot even pass 3mark...
> Read in another topic that with 780Ti its better to work with Precision X, so i remove whole MSI and get back to Precision. But same story here, lack of stability...;(
> I'll reinstall drivers: 337.81 and get back for any advice.
> 
> UPDATE: unfortunately, with reinstalled driver, stock bios, removed MSI and Precison-X set to full stock settings, my SLI works now worst than before ;(


Clean install of new NV driver (337.88) made my day








I switched to Precision removing MSI and looks it works perfect, manage to cross 10k in Firestrike with ease.
Firestrike Extreme 10046
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dual109*
> 
> Found an unlocked 80.80.34.00.80 bios on one of the other forums, can anyone confirm it works OK on the EVGA GTX780it SC?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1457361/unlocked-evga-gtx-780-ti-super-clocked-updated-bios-80-80-34-00-80
> 
> Thanks


I had some strage behavior with this X.rom so switched to stock one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Even completely stock clocks it still happens. And Its not like artifacting like you would normally see when pushing clocks on an unstable overclock. Just seems like some textures in certain places are distorted like in the scene with hills in the back ground. Seems like a def driver issue but valley is the only issue Ive seen with the new drivers.
> 
> I run my kpe 780ti at 1358/1850 24/7 at 1.3v(both switche on) Im pretty sure its stable Ive played countless hours of bf4, tomb raider 3d, far cry3 and most recently watch dogs. No crashes ever


Had same issue with Valley.

Now i'll check once again LLC + AB which i honestly prefer because of working in x64 aplication OSD.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Even completely stock clocks it still happens. And Its not like artifacting like you would normally see when pushing clocks on an unstable overclock. Just seems like some textures in certain places are distorted like in the scene with hills in the back ground. Seems like a def driver issue but valley is the only issue Ive seen with the new drivers.
> 
> I run my kpe 780ti at 1358/1850 24/7 at 1.3v(both switche on) Im pretty sure its stable Ive played countless hours of bf4, tomb raider 3d, far cry3 and most recently watch dogs. No crashes ever


If it happens at stock clocks it is _probably_ either a broken or corrupted driver. Can you look up what files the nvidia driver installs (.SYS and .DLL specifically), and get an md5 checksum of them? Then reinstall the same driver (clean install), and re-grab the md5 checksums. See if they match. If they do it's unlikely to be a corrupted driver.

The reason GPU drivers are so huge these days is in no small part due to containing override kernels for rendering; essentially a kernel that nvidia thinks it provides higher performance without a particularly obvious degradation in visual quality. It's not what the game developers intended but it's close enough and faster.

Sometimes they ship a buggy override kernel.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> I think it would help if you could show us a video of the benchmark running.






Around 25 second mark its really obvious.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> If it happens at stock clocks it is _probably_ either a broken or corrupted driver. Can you look up what files the nvidia driver installs (.SYS and .DLL specifically), and get an md5 checksum of them? Then reinstall the same driver (clean install), and re-grab the md5 checksums. See if they match. If they do it's unlikely to be a corrupted driver.
> 
> The reason GPU drivers are so huge these days is in no small part due to containing override kernels for rendering; essentially a kernel that nvidia thinks it provides higher performance without a particularly obvious degradation in visual quality. It's not what the game developers intended but it's close enough and faster.
> 
> Sometimes they ship a buggy override kernel.


You can do your own digging if you want to dive into this issue. All you have to do is search 337.88 and valley or you can download the driver and test for your self. If I was having issues in anything else I would care more but not just for valley bench.


----------



## VSG

I just saw that video out of curiosity and that was definitely weird. It seemed like feathers flying out at you, definitely not the typical artifacts associated with unstable clocks. I will link your video to Unigine if you don't mind.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I just saw that video out of curiosity and that was definitely weird. It seemed like feathers flying out at you, definitely not the typical artifacts associated with unstable clocks. I will link your video to Unigine if you don't mind.


Nah I don't mind you can link the video. Hope its helps people realize there vid card isnt dying or anything. I saw some posts on evga regarding the same flashes with the new bios. First thing I did was try heaven 4.0 and it ran fine. No issues in anything else so far


----------



## rock2702

My reference 780ti gets insanely hot while gaming and benching, reaching 90-95C at fixed 70% fan speed after a short while.What can be the cause of this? Do reference blower type cards also require good airflow in the case to keep them cool?

This has made me think about swapping the reference cooler with the acx cooler.Can someone please confirm whether the acx cooler for titan black will fit the reference 780ti? If it does, do I need to buy new thermal pads and apply a new TIM to the gpu? Which TIM would be the best in this case?

Sorry for so many questions together but I am kinda anxious.Thanks..


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rock2702*
> 
> My reference 780ti gets insanely hot while gaming and benching, reaching 90-95C at fixed 70% fan speed after a short while.What can be the cause of this? Do reference blower type cards also require good airflow in the case to keep them cool?
> 
> This has made me think about swapping the reference cooler with the acx cooler.Can someone please confirm whether the acx cooler for titan black will fit the reference 780ti? If it does, do I need to buy new thermal pads and apply a new TIM to the gpu? Which TIM would be the best in this case?
> 
> Sorry for so many questions together but I am kinda anxious.Thanks..


70% fans @ 95c sounds like something is definitely wrong.

The titan black ACX cooler WILL fit the 780ti, you will need new thermal paste i believe, my favorite is gelid gc extreme.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rock2702*
> 
> My reference 780ti gets insanely hot while gaming and benching, reaching 90-95C at fixed 70% fan speed after a short while.What can be the cause of this? Do reference blower type cards also require good airflow in the case to keep them cool?
> 
> This has made me think about swapping the reference cooler with the acx cooler.Can someone please confirm whether the acx cooler for titan black will fit the reference 780ti? If it does, do I need to buy new thermal pads and apply a new TIM to the gpu? Which TIM would be the best in this case?
> 
> Sorry for so many questions together but I am kinda anxious.Thanks..


i had a similar issue but with ACX cooler being 'hotter' around the VRM section than the 780 Ti SC w/ ref cooler. Weird right? This has caused lower clock speed on ACX than the one with reference cooler.

titan black cooler does look like the same PCB as with 780 Ti. Visually, they're the same but i'd let someone who knows better to confirm or try asking Mr. Jacob of EVGA.

Just look for the top, say, 10 TIM brands out there and pick one. I'm sure the temperature differences won't be more than 3C









EDIT: just saw szeged already confirmed.


----------



## rock2702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 70% fans @ 95c sounds like something is definitely wrong.
> 
> The titan black ACX cooler WILL fit the 780ti, you will need new thermal paste i believe, my favorite is gelid gc extreme.


Thanks for the help. REP+










Should I apply a new TIM and check the temps?What do you think might be causing this?Or is it better to get the card RMAe'd?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> i had a similar issue but with ACX cooler being 'hotter' around the VRM section than the 780 Ti SC w/ ref cooler. Weird right? This has caused lower clock speed on ACX than the one with reference cooler.
> 
> titan black cooler does look like the same PCB as with 780 Ti. Visually, they're the same but i'd let someone who knows better to confirm or try asking Mr. Jacob of EVGA.
> 
> Just look for the top, say, 10 TIM brands out there and pick one. I'm sure the temperature differences won't be more than 3C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: just saw szeged already confirmed.


Now that gets me worried as I was thinking of getting an ACX cooler for my card







Should i stick with reference cooler as i heard the ACX coolers have an irritating wining noise at load.Don't have an idea about various TIM brands,could you please list few other good TIM in addition to the gelid gc extreme that can be used on my 780ti?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rock2702*
> 
> Thanks for the help. REP+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I apply a new TIM and check the temps?What do you think might be causing this?Or is it better to get the card RMAe'd?
> Now that gets me worried as I was thinking of getting an ACX cooler for my card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should i stick with reference cooler as i heard the ACX coolers have an irritating wining noise at load.Don't have an idea about various TIM brands,could you please list few other good TIM in addition to the gelid gc extreme that can be used on my 780ti?


buy some gelid gc extreme and re do the paste, if that doesnt work, rma the card, if it does work, buy the acx cooler anyways and now you have some gelid extreme to go with it


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rock2702*
> 
> My reference 780ti gets insanely hot while gaming and benching, reaching 90-95C at fixed *70%* fan speed after a short while.What can be the cause of this? Do reference blower type cards also require good airflow in the case to keep them cool?
> 
> This has made me think about swapping the reference cooler with the acx cooler.Can someone please confirm whether the acx cooler for titan black will fit the reference 780ti? If it does, do I need to buy new thermal pads and apply a new TIM to the gpu? Which TIM would be the best in this case?
> 
> Sorry for so many questions together but I am kinda anxious.Thanks..


That's your problem right there, the fan should be at 100% for anything over 80c!! And ALL cards require good airflow, the blower coolers just don't dump the heat back into the case so airflow isn't as paramount, but you still need to have positive air pressure for them to work best


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> *I'm running a 780 (1200+ core/6800 mem at the moment) and thinking of going to a 780 ti... is it worth the jump for a 4k user? Looking at the MSI Gaming 780 Ti, for a difference of around $150-170 hopefully after selling my 780. Am I likely to see a 25% gain or so overall?*


The value depends on what you plan to do down the road, besides 4k. And this will be subjective from one person to another. There are people (like me) who aren't convinced the performance gain justifies the price difference, and of course there are some who wouldn't mind paying the premium as 780 Ti is really an awesome card. Then again, i'm not a 4k user and I only based it on the games I play. I would not consider 780 Ti (single gpu) to be enough for 4k gaming nonetheless. Better SLI two 780 at least.

MSI Gaming 780 Ti price fluctuates and goes as low as $599 - 629, def a very good deal and worth it. Hope the bad reviews aren't true









Whether you'd see a 25% gain, it depends on what you'd do. It could be less or even more. The RED team is offering a better value, if you don't mind the gpu brand and the issues


----------



## Descadent

got my 780 ti's today and replaced my sli 670 4gb....far as benching goes... good lord!


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> got my 780 ti's today and replaced my sli 670 4gb....far as benching goes... good lord!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Lol!


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rock2702*
> 
> Thanks for the help. REP+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I apply a new TIM and check the temps?What do you think might be causing this?Or is it better to get the card RMAe'd?
> Now that gets me worried as I was thinking of getting an ACX cooler for my card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should i stick with reference cooler as i heard the ACX coolers have an irritating wining noise at load.Don't have an idea about various TIM brands,could you please list few other good TIM in addition to the gelid gc extreme that can be used on my 780ti?


gelid gc extreme or noctua h1...they will get the job done if you apply either of them correctly

honestly, my ACX seemed 'defective' so it ran hotter. Never had the coil whine noise though, just hotter than reference cooler (non-ACX).


----------



## ASUSfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Around 25 second mark its really obvious.
> You can do your own digging if you want to dive into this issue. All you have to do is search 337.88 and valley or you can download the driver and test for your self. If I was having issues in anything else I would care more but not just for valley bench.


This is EXACTLY what it is doing with my card. It only happens when you see the mountans at the background. And so far it only happens with Valley and like you mentioned it does not happen with Heaven (or any other benchmark, game-benchmark I've tried)

But I can assure you when you just install the "upgrade" (came from GTX470 SLi) and the first test you run is Valley, it was not a happy feeling when seeing "artifacts"







--> but now I'm sure it's not the card. Once again, thx to OCN!!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> got my 780 ti's today and replaced my sli 670 4gb....far as benching goes... good lord!


I lol'd when I saw: GOOD LORD! --> Imagine how I feel







In some benchmarks I could only hit 10fps with my 2 cards and even 1080p... Now with 1 card, I hit 40fps+ in the same benchmark on 1440p







(and I mean IN SOME benchmarks... I also hit 150fps+ in other benchmarks @ 1440p)

GTX780Ti is REALLY worth the money... (in the end I always gave the same ammount of money on a card... Only it used to be a Riva TnT2 Ultra first







and then the GTX8800's and the GTX470's and now this one


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> That's your problem right there, the fan should be at 100% for anything over 80c!! And ALL cards require good airflow, the blower coolers just don't dump the heat back into the case so airflow isn't as paramount, but you still need to have positive air pressure for them to work best


Exactly this ^^^^^^
Limiting the fan to 70% is far too low.


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> The value depends on what you plan to do down the road, besides 4k. And this will be subjective from one person to another. There are people (like me) who aren't convinced the performance gain justifies the price difference, and of course there are some who wouldn't mind paying the premium as 780 Ti is really an awesome card. Then again, i'm not a 4k user and I only based it on the games I play. I would not consider 780 Ti (single gpu) to be enough for 4k gaming nonetheless. Better SLI two 780 at least.
> 
> MSI Gaming 780 Ti price fluctuates and goes as low as $599 - 629, def a very good deal and worth it. Hope the bad reviews aren't true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whether you'd see a 25% gain, it depends on what you'd do. It could be less or even more. The RED team is offering a better value, if you don't mind the gpu brand and the issues


rep+

GTX 780 Ti is a great video card, but not enough to play at UHD.
also play simple and old Alan Wake, is hard to single gpu ...
is used SLI to play decent in UHD.
to play well with EVERYTHING, would need 3 video cards ...


----------



## Silent Scone

Yep 3 GPU is the sweet spot for 4k. Realistically though you need more than 3GB VRAM in certain scenarios.


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yep 3 GPU is the sweet spot for 4k. Realistically though you need more than 3GB VRAM in certain scenarios.


only with watch dogs

game badly optimized, in fact problems with cards with more than 3GB (4,6,8,140000GB), and anyway I do not like.
the classic game ubisoft boring ...


----------



## pharcycle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUSfreak*
> 
> Only it used to be a Riva TnT2 Ultra first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then the GTX8800's and the GTX470's and now this one


Haha very similar to me...
Riva TNT
Riva TNT 2 Ultra (played HL1 like a badass!)
FX 5600 Ultra
8800GTS SLI
GTX480
GTX780 SLI
GTX780 Ti Tri-SLI

Oh and a few red cards but I'd rather forget them!


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> got my 780 ti's today and replaced my sli 670 4gb....far as benching goes... good lord!


cgrts








for me, the biggest improvement coming from 660SLI is the smoother frame latency, now I can enjoy NFS Rivals with no stuttering, ever.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharcycle*
> 
> Haha very similar to me...
> Riva TNT
> Riva TNT 2 Ultra (played HL1 like a badass!)
> FX 5600 Ultra
> 8800GTS SLI
> GTX480
> GTX780 SLI
> GTX780 Ti Tri-SLI
> 
> Oh and a few red cards but I'd rather forget them!











was it that bad ? I was this close at getting the Sapphire R9-290 TRI-X, but luckily I got a good deal on my Ti


----------



## pharcycle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> cgrts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for me, the biggest improvement coming from 660SLI is the smoother frame latency, now I can enjoy NFS Rivals with no stuttering, ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was it that bad ? I was this close at getting the Sapphire R9-290 TRI-X, but luckily I got a good deal on my Ti


Well the X800XT was a good little card and the HD2600XT I had in my media pc was good but my HD7970s put me off AMD for life. Crossfire was a pain with those cards and probably on more games then not I had to disable it for smooth frames. Their driver release schedule was appalling and it would often be months before they really fixed issues with new games. Then there was Farcry 3 which there were white papers by them explaining how ubisoft an AMD had worked together to ensure the best experience for crossfire and eyefinity which was just a lie. I note they have since removed that article!

So yeah, I'm not a fan and they'll have to do something pretty special for me to consider them again.

I'm probably being overly pessimistic, I know lots of people have good experiences who will disagree with me but as the old phrase goes, "fool me once, shame on you, fool me --- you can't get fooled again" (Bush, 2002)


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> cgrts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for me, the biggest improvement coming from 660SLI is the smoother frame latency, now I can enjoy NFS Rivals with no stuttering, ever.
> i


yes i noticed this too. feels alot smoother


----------



## hwoverclkd

Was very happy the other day when evga took the initiative to RMA my few days old 780Ti classy because of the odd black marking at the back of pcb, and had it shipped via ups next day air. But I'm a little sad now that I found this 2nd card overclocks 3 notches below the 1st one. That's ~39Mhz LOWER clocks given the same voltage


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Around 25 second mark its really obvious.


I get this exact thing too.
Posted about it over at GURU3D the Nvidia rep said its a known issue with the 337.81, which has carried over to the 337.88 drivers.
http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=4818999&postcount=192

Getting pink artifacts on peoples faces in Wolfenstein, no other game does it.




Thought it was may card to start with, nearly crapped myself


----------



## Nhb93

Craigslist EVGA SC edition NIB for $640. Do it?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Was very happy the other day when evga took the initiative to RMA my few days old 780Ti classy because of the odd black marking at the back of pcb, and had it shipped via ups next day air. But I'm a little sad now that I found this 2nd card overclocks 3 notches below the 1st one. That's ~39Mhz LOWER clocks given the same voltage


That's probably due to it being a higher leakage chip, I'm guessing the ASIC on the new card is lower than the RMAed unit?!


----------



## Gobigorgohome

How does the EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified K|ngP|n Edition compare to the EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified in games?

I am thinking 1600p or 4K, someone have some benchmarks? I currently only have a Z77 Sabertooth and i5-3570K, but I will upgrade when X99 comes along.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Craigslist EVGA SC edition NIB for $640. Do it?


If you can meet up with the seller why not, otherwise be careful on Craiglist!


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> How does the EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified K|ngP|n Edition compare to the EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified in games?
> 
> I am thinking 1600p or 4K, someone have some benchmarks? I currently only have a Z77 Sabertooth and i5-3570K, but I will upgrade when X99 comes along.


Differences between 780Tis of various denominations is going to be a few %, not something that will give you the boost from 2560x1600 to 3840x2400.


----------



## Someone09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> Quick question: I am thinking about switching the reference cooler on my EVGA card to an ACX cooler + backplate.
> Since there is no specific 780 Ti ACX cooler in the shop, I´ll have to get either one for a Titan or one for a Titan Black. Both coolers should be compatible with my 780 Ti, right?


I just asked the EVGA support about this and they replied that neither is compatible.
Can someone confirm this? I always thought that the Ti´s layout is almost identical to the Black´s?


----------



## white

WOOT my 780ti arrived last night and i was so excited but sadly it needs to be returned ... the fin array at the top of the card is damaged and i dont mean bent i mean that it is snapped. contacted the EVGA rep on the site and was greatly impressed by the quickness of the response

below is a pic of what i mean by snapped ( hope the shop just swaps it over )





the one that is not the card is the little piece of metal that was in the antistatic bag


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> That's probably due to it being a higher leakage chip, I'm guessing the ASIC on the new card is lower than the RMAed unit?!


apparently, it's quite the opposite. The new card has higher ASIC (68.x), while the old one is 66% . This goes to show that ASIC quality doesn't always define the overclockability of a gpu. But yes, it runs hotter than lower ASIC card.

anyways, respect to evga for excellent support.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Craigslist EVGA SC edition NIB for $640. Do it?


to high for resale.

i just bought two 780 ti superclocked acv's off neweeg for $650 each after rebate


----------



## jcleary47

Received my 780 Ti Classified yesterday and swapped out my two SLI'd 670 GC 2GB cards and I am very impressed. This thing runs cool and fast, and I'm sure having a single card versus the two cards only helps with keeping the temps down. It's also surprisingly quiet.

Is there anything I can do to really unleash the power of this monster? I've never OC'd a video card before but this thing has me wanting to get my feet wet.

I don't see a BIOS specifically for the EVGA 780 Ti Classified?


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> I just asked the EVGA support about this and they replied that neither is compatible.
> Can someone confirm this? I always thought that the Ti´s layout is almost identical to the Black´s?


It is. And if yyou check the EVGA forum, you'll find a post about the Titan Black ACX cooler working with the 780 Ti.

I have two fo them...they work on reference cards fine, but offered nothing better in regards to cooling the cards in my case.

And maybe that's why they say they aren't compatible.


----------



## Someone09

Thanks for the reply.

My guess is that they just might have seen the "Titan" / "Titan Black" logo on the cooler and assumed it´s not compatible or something.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> I have two fo them...they work on reference cards fine, but offered nothing better in regards to cooling the cards in my case.
> 
> And maybe that's why they say they aren't compatible.


Really? Hm...so you wouldn´t do it again then?


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> Really? Hm...so you wouldn´t do it again then?


Well, I spent $120 on backplates and coolers for my cards...and the coolers and backplates sit in their boxes.

I have three cards, but with just two, the top card was just sucking hot air from the bottom card, and perhaps my case doesn't have suitable airflow for dual cards with ACX coolers.

my cards can run 1200 Mhz with stock voltage, but temps are too high. I had hoped that at least using the ACX cooler would let me run the ACX BIOS... and I wanted to have the ACX fan curve too... but man...wasted cash that was.

Honestly, I only bought the coolers for the baseplates, so I could use a Kraken cooler. Then I added in the backplates...

but the ACX coolers need mods to be useful with Kraken bracket.


----------



## Someone09

What about benefits in noise?


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> What about benefits in noise?


Yeah, that's a given. The fans are larger, so the noise they do give off is a much deeper, less annoying tone, for sure.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcleary47*
> 
> Received my 780 Ti Classified yesterday and swapped out my two SLI'd 670 GC 2GB cards and I am very impressed. This thing runs cool and fast, and I'm sure having a single card versus the two cards only helps with keeping the temps down. It's also surprisingly quiet.


now get another 780ti to fully replace what you had with two 670s. two 780 ti's is like damnnnnn


----------



## dallas1990

Can I use a 780ti classy and sli it with a 780ti super clocked as long as its clocked the same


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white*
> 
> WOOT my 780ti arrived last night and i was so excited but sadly it needs to be returned ... the fin array at the top of the card is damaged and i dont mean bent i mean that it is snapped. contacted the EVGA rep on the site and was greatly impressed by the quickness of the response
> 
> below is a pic of what i mean by snapped ( hope the shop just swaps it over )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the one that is not the card is the little piece of metal that was in the antistatic bag


evga's quality is terrible these days.

i had two defective cards in a row as well

thinking about returning for refund and going with a better brand right now


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dallas1990*
> 
> Can I use a 780ti classy and sli it with a 780ti super clocked as long as its clocked the same


Yes


----------



## Emu105

Hey guys what do I need to water cool my 780ti ref. from evga ? I never water cool other then my cpu which is a h100i and that's closed loop, so how much would I spend and all the goodies I really want to water cool this bad boy. thanks !


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> Differences between 780Tis of various denominations is going to be a few %, not something that will give you the boost from 2560x1600 to 3840x2400.


Ah, okay, guess I just buy a cheap GTX 770 and wait for Maxwell then.


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Hey guys what do I need to water cool my 780ti ref. from evga ? I never water cool other then my cpu which is a h100i and that's closed loop, so how much would I spend and all the goodies I really want to water cool this bad boy. thanks !


You should be okay with 2x 120 mm radiator area, do a thick radiator (60-80 mm) with push/pull and you will have great temperatures. If you want you can do 3x 120 then you probably just need 45-60 mm thick radiator. If you have space, then use push/pull, lower rpm and lower noise.

You will need a loop with reservoir, pump, tubing, fittings, waterblock for the GPU, radiator and fans.

What I would do was XSPC Dual D5 5 1/4" reservoir (in drive bays) with 2x Swiftech MCP655 (variable speed which you can adjust with a philips screw driver), 6x Bitspower Compression fittings, maybe some angled adapters for cleaner looks (and more straight tubing), 2 meters of tubing. EK makes pretty good radiators, I have used four radiators and they perform well. EK-FC GTX 780Ti waterblock for the GPU or go Swiftech Hydro Copper block which you can order at EVGA.com. The Corsair SP120 is great fans, if you have some low fan noise adapters you can even get the High Pressure (2250 rpm) to run at about 700 rpm.

Cost in USD I am not sure about.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Craigslist EVGA SC edition NIB for $640. Do it?
> 
> 
> 
> to high for resale.
> 
> i just bought two 780 ti superclocked acv's off neweeg for $650 each after rebate
Click to expand...

It wouldn't be for resale, it would be for using, if that changes the opinion.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> It wouldn't be for resale, it would be for using, if that changes the opinion.


Resale is not you reselling it.... you are buying a resale card...and 640 is to high for someone reselling a card. When brand new is couple dollars more


----------



## Emu105

Guys is this a good score


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Guys is this a good score


at what clock?


----------



## Emu105

Quote:
Originally Posted by *acupalypse* 



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Guys is this a good score








> at what clock?


1210mhz and mem 1800mhz


----------



## Spongeworthy

Why is my score so low? I've seen people get 85+ fps at the same clocks I have.

1300/1850


----------



## VSG

Do a run again, this time have GPU-z log your card clocks during the benchmark. See if there is any throttling going on.


----------



## Spongeworthy

No throttling I've already checked, solid 1300mhz throughout, I'm on skyn3t's bios so no power throttling either.


----------



## Arm3nian

1300 isn't a very high clock for valley, especially with a classified. Valley also likes memory clocks. That 2600k can also limit your scores, you need high clocks and high ipc for valley.


----------



## StonedAlex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spongeworthy*
> 
> Why is my score so low? I've seen people get 85+ fps at the same clocks I have.
> 
> 1300/1850


I get around 3232 at 1135/1775. I have an i7 4770k though. Try reinstalling your graphics driver.


----------



## bbdale

Hey all. A question from a lurker, new user I've used the OC guides from QX2710 Owners Club and 780 Owners Club to great success. You guys are the best. However I am having some trouble with my new 780ti. I've flashed the appropriate custom bios, followed the guide - much like with my 780 but no matter what I do the voltage never seems to go above 1.2 . Usually it only goes to 1.2 at the beginning of Valley but hovers around 1.187 for most of the test. I really want to begin to water cool but if I can't even manage to hit 1.212 it seems rather pointless.

For info it is a Gigabyte Reference 780ti. Running a 4770k @4.2 (Evo cooler blows, but will have to do until I can water cool), 750 watt Corsair PSU. I don't really think it is the PSU holding back, I have previously tried SLI on 2 780's, it ran great. I am using the sensors on GPU-Z and Nvidia Inspector. I tried HWMonitor but that thing blows.

If anyone can offer any advice that would be great. I don't like that my first post is asking for help. I made the account in January but I've never really had much to say or add on here.

Thanks


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbdale*
> 
> Hey all. A question from a lurker, new user I've used the OC guides from QX2710 Owners Club and 780 Owners Club to great success. You guys are the best. However I am having some trouble with my new 780ti. I've flashed the appropriate custom bios, followed the guide - much like with my 780 but no matter what I do the voltage never seems to go above 1.2 . Usually it only goes to 1.2 at the beginning of Valley but hovers around 1.187 for most of the test. I really want to begin to water cool but if I can't even manage to hit 1.212 it seems rather pointless.
> For info it is a Gigabyte Reference 780ti. Running a 4770k @4.2 (Evo cooler blows, but will have to do until I can water cool), 750 watt Corsair PSU. I don't really think it is the PSU holding back, I have previously tried SLI on 2 780's, it ran great. I am using the sensors on GPU-Z and Nvidia Inspector. I tried HWMonitor but that thing blows.
> If anyone can offer any advice that would be great. I don't like that my first post is asking for help. I made the account in January but I've never really had much to say or add on here.
> Thanks


No matter what you do, 780Ti wont go above 1,212V unless you do a hard mod! (Soldering is involved voiding warranty) some had luck up to 1,24V but BSOD´s and black screens/freezes are in order!
Due to the LLC (Load Line Calibration) nature, the voltage under load will drop in 0.025V order [1,187V + 0.025V = 1.212V] (hence the name Vdrop or Vdroop floating around) much like you see in the CPU department ( The higher the LLC value the lower is the Vdrop)!
Some GTX 780/Titan with the voltmod do not follow this behavior even with LLC at default 56% and never drop down from 1,212V when the value is set in AB, while in others you can observe the Vdrop very clearly!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbdale*
> 
> Hey all. A question from a lurker, new user I've used the OC guides from QX2710 Owners Club and 780 Owners Club to great success. You guys are the best. However I am having some trouble with my new 780ti. I've flashed the appropriate custom bios, followed the guide - much like with my 780 but no matter what I do the voltage never seems to go above 1.2 . Usually it only goes to 1.2 at the beginning of Valley but hovers around 1.187 for most of the test. I really want to begin to water cool but if I can't even manage to hit 1.212 it seems rather pointless.
> 
> For info it is a Gigabyte Reference 780ti. Running a 4770k @4.2 (Evo cooler blows, but will have to do until I can water cool), 750 watt Corsair PSU. I don't really think it is the PSU holding back, I have previously tried SLI on 2 780's, it ran great. I am using the sensors on GPU-Z and Nvidia Inspector. I tried HWMonitor but that thing blows.
> 
> If anyone can offer any advice that would be great. I don't like that my first post is asking for help. I made the account in January but I've never really had much to say or add on here.
> 
> Thanks


I believe 1.2 limit is set by nvidia. You'll need unofficial, 3rd party tool to go beyond that. I'm not sure for gigabyte, you might want to try rbbytool and see if it works for you to increase your voltage. Watercooling will def increase your max clocks even on 1.2V. By how much is still a luck of draw. I think i've seen one who posted ~1300Mhz on 1.212V with waterblock on it. What stable clocks are you getting around 1.187 - 1.2V ? I think 1188 - 1215 should be the ideal range at those voltages.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> I believe 1.2 limit is set by nvidia. *You'll need unofficial, 3rd party tool to go beyond that.* I'm not sure for gigabyte, you might want to try rbbytool and see if it works for you to increase your voltage. Watercooling will def increase your max clocks even on 1.2V. By how much is still a luck of draw. I think i've seen one who posted ~1300Mhz on 1.212V with waterblock on it. What stable clocks are you getting around 1.187 - 1.2V ? I think 1188 - 1215 should be the ideal range at those voltages.


As i said before, reference 780Ti cannot go beyond 1,212V stable! There are a couple reports in the beginning of the thread up to 1,24V but no proof was given!
Rbby´s tool wont work either as its based on the same AB hack coding!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## bbdale

Thanks for all the responses.

OccamRazor, So is it only my reference 780ti that won't go higher or do the non reference ones do more? You say it cant go beyond 1.212 yet I can't get mine beyond 1.2. With the custom bios and while following all applicable instructions. Any ideas? I thought about maybe playing around with voltages on that KeplarBiosTweak program, but decided against in for fear of killing my card.

Acupalypse, since you asked my card goes up to 1241 stable. This is with it being stuck in between 1.187 and 1.2.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbdale*
> 
> Thanks for all the responses.
> 
> OccamRazor, So is it only my reference 780ti that won't go higher or do the non reference ones do more? You say it cant go beyond 1.212 yet I can't get mine beyond 1.2. With the custom bios and while following all applicable instructions. Any ideas? I thought about maybe playing around with voltages on that KeplarBiosTweak program, but decided against in for fear of killing my card.
> 
> Acupalypse, since you asked my card goes up to 1241 stable. This is with it being stuck in between 1.187 and 1.2.


Only DC2 and Classy products are voltage unlocked. Much better PCB.

Put them on water if you're on reference. They fly. How does 1385 in Valley sound at 1.212v?


----------



## jcleary47

I ran my first benchmark on my 780 Ti Classified. GPU-Z shows the GPU clock being at 1020 MHz and the GPU Memory being at 1750 MHz stock.

I wasn't sure what settings were best so I just set it up like I would if I were to play a game.



GPU-Z showed the GPU Core Clock @ 1162.8 and the GPU Memory Clock at 1749.6 pretty much the duration of the benchmark.

I don't know how to interpret this really, whether it is the expected performance or not at those settings in a benchmark.


----------



## Strat79

Quick question. I searched the thread but didn't see anyone with my card using the skyn3t BIOS. I don't see my exact model listed for download(MSI 780Ti Gaming 3G) but do see a lot for the other model, the Twinfroz Gaming. My BIOS is 80.80.34.00.35 according to GPU-Z and I do see that BIOS listed for the TwinFrozr Gaming(it is the very last one listed on the list). So my question would be can I use the one that matches my BIOS version even though it isn't for my exact card? I'm going to assume not, but would like confirmation. I'd really like to get this bios put on my card since I finally put everything under water. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Errorist66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcleary47*
> 
> I ran my first benchmark on my 780 Ti Classified. GPU-Z shows the GPU clock being at 1020 MHz and the GPU Memory being at 1750 MHz stock.
> 
> I wasn't sure what settings were best so I just set it up like I would if I were to play a game.
> 
> 
> 
> GPU-Z showed the GPU Core Clock @ 1162.8 and the GPU Memory Clock at 1749.6 pretty much the duration of the benchmark.
> 
> I don't know how to interpret this really, whether it is the expected performance or not at those settings in a benchmark.


try a test at 1920x1080 so other have a base line. I could run a test with sli off at 2560x1600 to compare but that would still be 11% more pixels.

OK, just did a run at 2560x1440, SLI off but using my custom bios. Got 45.9 fps, score of 1920.
clock at +181, voltage at 1.212v memory at +200 and power target at 120% (300W).

SLI back on I get 80.2 and a score of 3357. ~74% increase. Could be better if I reboot on the strap 125 profile...


----------



## jcleary47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Errorist66*
> 
> try a test at 1920x1080 so other have a base line. I could run a test with sli off at 2560x1600 to compare but that would still be 11% more pixels.
> 
> OK, just did a run at 2560x1440, SLI off but using my custom bios. Got 45.9 fps, score of 1920.
> clock at +181, voltage at 1.212v memory at +200 and power target at 120% (300W).
> 
> SLI back on I get 80.2 and a score of 3357. ~74% increase. Could be better if I reboot on the strap 125 profile...


Okay, I ran a test at 1920x1080 Fullscreen, with all the other settings the same @ highest level. Again, everything is at stock settings. Just want to make sure things are normal before I start trying to tweak anything.


----------



## trelokomio58

Hi guys!
I bought today a brand new ASUS DCII 780Ti OC and i have a issue









If i trie to run 3dmark fire strike, after few seconds, i have a black screen, the card's fans works at 100% for 3-4 seconds and then pc reboots









My system is:
4770Κ - maximus vi gene - 780ti dcii - corsair HW850

Is my new gpu "broken" or the 780ti's is "power hungry" and my 850w psu isn't enough??

If anyone have an idea about my problem i appreciate that!
Thank's in advance!


----------



## WebTourist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trelokomio58*
> 
> Hi guys!
> I bought today a brand new ASUS DCII 780Ti OC and i have a issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If i trie to run 3dmark fire strike, after few seconds, i have a black screen, the card's fans works at 100% for 3-4 seconds and then pc reboots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My system is:
> 4770Κ - maximus vi gene - 780ti dcii - corsair HW850
> 
> Is my new gpu "broken" or the 780ti's is "power hungry" and my 850w psu isn't enough??
> 
> If anyone have an idea about my problem i appreciate that!
> Thank's in advance!


It's looks like overheating. Did you check your GPU temp under load?


----------



## trelokomio58

Yes mate, I checked that, but the gpu temps is not go over than 60C-65C


----------



## bbdale

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trelokomio58*
> 
> Hi guys!
> I bought today a brand new ASUS DCII 780Ti OC and i have a issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If i trie to run 3dmark fire strike, after few seconds, i have a black screen, the card's fans works at 100% for 3-4 seconds and then pc reboots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My system is:
> 4770Κ - maximus vi gene - 780ti dcii - corsair HW850
> 
> Is my new gpu "broken" or the 780ti's is "power hungry" and my 850w psu isn't enough??
> 
> If anyone have an idea about my problem i appreciate that!
> Thank's in advance!


Are you on stock clocks or OC'ed?


----------



## trelokomio58

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbdale*
> 
> Are you on stock clocks or OC'ed?


All run at stock clocks.
Cpu and gpu.


----------



## szeged

make sure the gpu is connected properly, try taking it out completely then putting it back in.


----------



## trelokomio58

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> make sure the gpu is connected properly, try taking it out completely then putting it back in.


I did that over 5-6 time, iam pretty sure that the gpu is connected properly..









Here's a video that i took from my cell phone and showses my rebot problem with the 780ti


----------



## szeged

was that sound coming from the gpu only when it reset in your video? if so, i would just send the card back for a replacement. Ive had black screen resets like that before, but never had the fans ramp up to 100% when it happened.

any way you can 100% rule out the psu? 850watt should be more than enough for your system, even with two 780tis at stock.


----------



## zacker

hmmm did.you tried valley?did you installed correct all psu 8pins 6 pins of the card?looks like a psu problem to me


----------



## szeged

the fact the fans went to 100% and he got a no signal sounds like it might just be a faulty gpu to me


----------



## bbdale

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trelokomio58*
> 
> I did that over 5-6 time, iam pretty sure that the gpu is connected properly..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a video that i took from my cell phone and showses my rebot problem with the 780ti


Would have said its a temp problem if I didnt see that temps never went over 60. The black screen happens to me when I push my clocks up too high yet yours are stock...strange.

You say this is a new card, what was your previous card? Only reason I'm asking is testing with a different card can help determine if its a PSU problem or not.


----------



## trelokomio58

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> was that sound coming from the gpu only when it reset in your video? if so, i would just send the card back for a replacement. Ive had black screen resets like that before, but never had the fans ramp up to 100% when it happened.
> 
> any way you can 100% rule out the psu? 850watt should be more than enough for your system, even with two 780tis at stock.


Yes the sound was from the fan's of the card...
The screen going black, the fans of the card worked at 100% and after 2-3 seconds pc restarts..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zacker*
> 
> hmmm did.you tried valley?did you installed correct all psu 8pins 6 pins of the card?looks like a psu problem to me


Yes i tried valley but no issue there, was stable..The broblem is at 3dmark fire strike always and some times and in to 3dmark 11!
Yes i tried all the psu pins on the card(the card have 2x8pin connections)..

With the same psu, at the past, i run a 780 overclock on water with 1,4v at 1400mhz oc'ed an now i cant believe that i cant run a single 780ti at stock clock speeds


----------



## szeged

hmm, i think you should send the card in for a replacement.


----------



## trelokomio58

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbdale*
> 
> You say this is a new card, what was your previous card? Only reason I'm asking is testing with a different card can help determine if its a PSU problem or not.


Previous card was a gtx780 on water, at 1,[email protected] overclocked and no problems at all..
Before 3-4 days i run at the same psu 2x760 sli with no problems again..
But with 780Τι, system restarts even at stock clock speeds


----------



## zacker

try unistall drivers again with duuunistaller and then install again also try the 6pin of mainboard connect that also


----------



## bbdale

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trelokomio58*
> 
> With the same psu, at the past, i run a 780 overclock on water with 1,4v at 1400mhz oc'ed an now i cant believe that i cant run a single 780ti at stock clock speeds


I think that's pretty much all you needed to say. RMA that card.


----------



## trelokomio58

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zacker*
> 
> try unistall drivers again with duuunistaller and then install again also try the 6pin of mainboard connect that also


Before 3-4 hours i did format and clean install the windows, to be sure that nothing wrong with windows/graphic's card drivers etc...but the same problem with restarts continued...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbdale*
> 
> Thanks for all the responses.
> OccamRazor, So is it only my reference 780ti that won't go higher or do the non reference ones do more? You say it cant go beyond 1.212 yet I can't get mine beyond 1.2. With the custom bios and while following all applicable instructions. Any ideas? I thought about maybe playing around with voltages on that KeplarBiosTweak program, but decided against in for fear of killing my card.
> Acupalypse, since you asked my card goes up to 1241 stable. This is with it being stuck in between 1.187 and 1.2.


Reference 780Ti with the voltage controller NCP4206 CANNOT go above 1,212V without issues (unless you do a hard mod)
Non-reference cards with voltage adjustment obviously CAN go above 1,212V, Classys and lightnings!
Other non-reference cards (with the voltage controllers ASP1212, CHIL8318, NCP4208, also CANNOT go above 1,212V)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Only DC2 and Classy products are voltage unlocked. Much better PCB.
> Put them on water if you're on reference. They fly. How does 1385 in Valley sound at 1.212v?


Read above, DCUII are NOT voltage unlock past 1,212V, unless you do a hard mod!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strat79*
> 
> Quick question. I searched the thread but didn't see anyone with my card using the skyn3t BIOS. I don't see my exact model listed for download(MSI 780Ti Gaming 3G) but do see a lot for the other model, the Twinfroz Gaming. My BIOS is 80.80.34.00.35 according to GPU-Z and I do see that BIOS listed for the TwinFrozr Gaming(it is the very last one listed on the list). So my question would be can I use the one that matches my BIOS version even though it isn't for my exact card? I'm going to assume not, but would like confirmation. I'd really like to get this bios put on my card since I finally put everything under water. Thanks for any help.


Does your card come with a reference aircooler or with the Twinfrozr cooler? That bios is for the MSI gaming card, its the same bios!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Strat79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Strat79*
> 
> Quick question. I searched the thread but didn't see anyone with my card using the skyn3t BIOS. I don't see my exact model listed for download(MSI 780Ti Gaming 3G) but do see a lot for the other model, the Twinfroz Gaming. My BIOS is 80.80.34.00.35 according to GPU-Z and I do see that BIOS listed for the TwinFrozr Gaming(it is the very last one listed on the list). So my question would be can I use the one that matches my BIOS version even though it isn't for my exact card? I'm going to assume not, but would like confirmation. I'd really like to get this bios put on my card since I finally put everything under water. Thanks for any help.
> 
> 
> 
> Does your card come with a reference aircooler or with the Twinfrozr cooler? That bios is for the MSI gaming card, its the same bios!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)
Click to expand...

Ok, after reading up a little I realize this is the same card you are talking about, heh. I thought they had one called "780 Ti Twin Frozr Gaming" as well as "780 Ti Gaming 3G" but they are indeed one in the same. They only have one 780 Ti with the Twin Frozr cooler. It was MSI's normal non TI 780 that I was getting confused with this due to its name, the "MSI GTX 780 TwinFrozr Gaming". Thanks for replying, I will try the last one on the list soon as I get time.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> apparently, it's quite the opposite. The new card has higher ASIC (68.x), while the old one is 66% . This goes to show that ASIC quality doesn't always define the overclockability of a gpu. But yes, it runs hotter than lower ASIC card.
> 
> anyways, respect to evga for excellent support.


Interesting, thanks.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> apparently, it's quite the opposite. The new card has higher ASIC (68.x), while the old one is 66% . This goes to show that ASIC quality doesn't always define the overclockability of a gpu. But yes, it runs hotter than lower ASIC card.
> anyways, respect to evga for excellent support.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Interesting, thanks.


The average correlation between voltage and quality is like follows:

ASIC quality < 75% - 1.1750 V;
ASIC quality < 80% - 1.1125 V;
ASIC quality < 85% - 1.0500 V;
ASIC quality < 90% - 1.0250 V;
ASIC quality = 100% - 1.0250 V.

The thing is, most GPU batches are fitted in the same ASIC value making different voltages within the same number giving different outputs, thats why some cards with close ASIC values have different base voltages!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Reference 780Ti with the voltage controller NCP4206 CANNOT go above 1,212V without issues (unless you do a hard mod)
> Non-reference cards with voltage adjustment obviously CAN go above 1,212V, Classys and lightnings!
> Other non-reference cards (with the voltage controllers ASP1212, CHIL8318, NCP4208, also CANNOT go above 1,212V)
> Read above, DCUII are NOT voltage unlock past 1,212V, unless you do a hard mod!
> Does your card come with a reference aircooler or with the Twinfrozr cooler? That bios is for the MSI gaming card, its the same bios!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


dude,

what?

my classified has the chl8318 voltage controller and it DEF goes above 1.212,

I think your info on the chl8313 being locked is wrong


----------



## S1lv3rflame

I am having an issue... 
My gpu's are stuck at that speed... And drawing alot of power (90% on the gpu. Tabbed out of MC atm).
What can this be caused by?

All drivers are up to date, and happened on W7 and W8.1. (System reinstalled yesterday)

The speed is the same on desktop etc...

EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC (2Way)


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trelokomio58*
> 
> Hi guys!
> I bought today a brand new ASUS DCII 780Ti OC and i have a issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If i trie to run 3dmark fire strike, after few seconds, i have a black screen, the card's fans works at 100% for 3-4 seconds and then pc reboots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My system is:
> 4770Κ - maximus vi gene - 780ti dcii - corsair HW850
> 
> Is my new gpu "broken" or the 780ti's is "power hungry" and my 850w psu isn't enough??
> 
> If anyone have an idea about my problem i appreciate that!
> Thank's in advance!


I'd say broken. RMA? what was your old card before you bought this?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZestorer*
> 
> dude,
> 
> what?
> 
> my classified has the chl8318 voltage controller and it DEF goes above 1.212,
> 
> I think your info on the chl8313 being locked is wrong


clerical error i guess ? so yeah, classifieds have *CHL8318* and can definitely go above 1.212V.


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> clerical error i guess ? so yeah, classifieds have *CHL8318* and can definitely go above 1.212V.


I THINK he meant " cards other than classifieds WITH the chl8318 " cannot go above 1.212 ???

Please clarify skyn3t, this sparked my interest.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1lv3rflame*
> 
> I am having an issue...
> My gpu's are stuck at that speed... And drawing alot of power (90% on the gpu. Tabbed out of MC atm).
> What can this be caused by?
> 
> All drivers are up to date, and happened on W7 and W8.1. (System reinstalled yesterday)
> 
> The speed is the same on desktop etc...
> 
> EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC (2Way)


Make sure power management mode is set to adaptive and not maximum performance. When idle on the desktop and not doing anything it should go down to ~300mhz.


----------



## S1lv3rflame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Make sure power management mode is set to adaptive and not maximum performance. When idle on the desktop and not doing anything it should go down to ~300mhz.


Yeah. it is on that, but i found out why it bugged... Well... I think. the monitor software had stopped, and therefor displayed false information + thereby speeding up the fans to cool down fake speeds.


----------



## Strat79

I always keep mine set to the maximum performance mode and it still clocks down like it should.

Btw OccamRazor, I successfully flashed to your all's BIOS using the last one on the list. Haven't done any OC'ing yet, none past what I was at before anyway. About to start. One thing I have noticed already is the voltage is lower with the same OC and it is still stable. Sounds like a good start!


----------



## krew

hey guys, i got a question according my PSU...

can i run ASUS GTX 780 TI DCU2 with stock i7 920 from OCZ mod extreme pro 700W PSU ?

i know that W are okay i just wonder about Amperages...
heres are specs of that psu..


Thanks in advance!

btw im using gtx 295 nao..


----------



## v1x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungfu*
> 
> I dunno if this was uploaded already, but here's a newer bios for the Palit 780ti Jetstream. Was hoping to get it modded.
> 
> 780tijetstream.zip 134k .zip file


where did u get this bios?

i cant find naything on pailt website.


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Is the EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified K|ngP|n worth 1167 USD (new)? It is the only price in my country right now and I need a new graphics card, the GTX 780 is too "weak".


----------



## szeged

for that price i wouldnt ever buy it lol, you can get two brand new 290x cards for that price, hell you can get 3 maybe 4 new 290s for that price.


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krew*
> 
> hey guys, i got a question according my PSU...
> 
> can i run ASUS GTX 780 TI DCU2 with stock i7 920 from OCZ mod extreme pro 700W PSU ?
> 
> i know that W are okay i just wonder about Amperages...
> heres are specs of that psu..
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> btw im using gtx 295 nao..


my PSU has the same 25A rating on 12V rails like yours (540W 45A combined), but no overvolt GPU though.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> Is the EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified K|ngP|n worth 1167 USD (new)? It is the only price in my country right now and I need a new graphics card, the GTX 780 is too "weak".


For that amount you should be able to get two standard 780Tis. Or you could get another reference 780 for a fraction of the price and SLI them.


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> for that price i wouldnt ever buy it lol, you can get two brand new 290x cards for that price, hell you can get 3 maybe 4 new 290s for that price.


The problem is that my motherboard only take one GPU, the R9 290X is not for me ... too hot, had the Asus DCU II OC R9 290 for one week. The EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC is 933 USD so the price difference doesn't mather to me. I need one powerful GPU, and I won't buy AMD period.


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> For that amount you should be able to get two standard 780Tis. Or you could get another reference 780 for a fraction of the price and SLI them.


The EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC costs 933 USD, so I do not get two of those for the price of one 780 Ti K|ngP|n. I do not own the GTX 780, I have tried it for a weekend before I returned it.


----------



## pharcycle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> The EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC costs 933 USD, so I do not get two of those for the price of one 780 Ti K|ngP|n. I do not own the GTX 780, I have tried it for a weekend before I returned it.


I know there's not much difference in price but there's no point in going for the SC version unless you want the ACX cooler as you can almost guarantee to be able to clock a ref 780Ti to well beyond the SC speeds.... just my


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharcycle*
> 
> I know there's not much difference in price but there's no point in going for the SC version unless you want the ACX cooler as you can almost guarantee to be able to clock a ref 780Ti to well beyond the SC speeds.... just my


^^^ This.
Difference between a fully dialed in reference 780Ti and a similarly fully dialed in Kingpin will be maybe 10%, not multiples. If a reference 780Ti isn't good enough for you, a Kingpin won't be either. The only way to go significantly beyond this is to get a Titan Z, if you are limited to a single x16 slot. But it'll be cheaper to get a new motherboard and two 780Tis than one Titan Z (and you'll probably have enough change left for a top of the line CPU upgrade).


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharcycle*
> 
> I know there's not much difference in price but there's no point in going for the SC version unless you want the ACX cooler as you can almost guarantee to be able to clock a ref 780Ti to well beyond the SC speeds.... just my


Yes, you are probably right, but the prices is almost the same for the Superclocked and the Classified
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> ^^^ This.
> Difference between a fully dialed in reference 780Ti and a similarly fully dialed in Kingpin will be maybe 10%, not multiples. If a reference 780Ti isn't good enough for you, a Kingpin won't be either. The only way to go significantly beyond this is to get a Titan Z, if you are limited to a single x16 slot. But it'll be cheaper to get a new motherboard and two 780Tis than one Titan Z (and you'll probably have enough change left for a top of the line CPU upgrade).


I am waiting for LGA 2011-3 X99 so I do not want to buy a new CPU and motherboard this close to release. I kind of think a 780 Ti is enough for me, but if I am going SLI/Tri-SLI in a few months and I want something that can clock good under water. I guess the Kingpin have a little more "under the hood" than the Superclocked version on water. That was just my thoughts, _*maybe*_ it "lasts" a little longer than the reference too (with performance in mind).

I would like to buy a real GPU instead of buying something like GTX 770/780 and then buy new GPUs in a few months because I would not be happy with the performance, if you see what I mean.


----------



## pharcycle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> Yes, you are probably right, but the prices is almost the same for the Superclocked and the Classified
> I am waiting for LGA 2011-3 X99 so I do not want to buy a new CPU and motherboard this close to release. I kind of think a 780 Ti is enough for me, but if I am going SLI/Tri-SLI in a few months and I want something that can clock good under water. I guess the Kingpin have a little more "under the hood" than the Superclocked version on water. That was just my thoughts, _*maybe*_ it "lasts" a little longer than the reference too (with performance in mind).
> 
> I would like to buy a real GPU instead of buying something like GTX 770/780 and then buy new GPUs in a few months because I would not be happy with the performance, if you see what I mean.


If I hadn't gone through EVGA step up which only let you step up to ref cards, I'd have gone for 780Ti classifieds. While you can most likely reach higher clocks with K|NGP|NGs, in my opinion these are really only going to worth it if you like to bench a lot.

I have Tri-780Ti's (ref) and in all honestly the overall experience isn't much better than 1x 780 Ti. I'd suggest only getting one for now and waiting for to see what happens in the latter part of this year and early next with regards to new revisions.... but there are always new things on the horizon and it's fun to play with toys!


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strat79*
> 
> I always keep mine set to the maximum performance mode and it still clocks down like it should.


Haven't tested it for quite a few driver revisions but that would imply it's not working. The point of max performance is to stay right below or at your overclock. If it isn't, then it's adaptive performance.


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharcycle*
> 
> If I hadn't gone through EVGA step up which only let you step up to ref cards, I'd have gone for 780Ti classifieds. While you can most likely reach higher clocks with K|NGP|NGs, in my opinion these are really only going to worth it if you like to bench a lot.
> 
> I have Tri-780Ti's (ref) and in all honestly the overall experience isn't much better than 1x 780 Ti. I'd suggest only getting one for now and waiting for to see what happens in the latter part of this year and early next with regards to new revisions.... but there are always new things on the horizon and it's fun to play with toys!


Yes, you are absolutely right about that. I want to do the step up to 4K this year probably, I might wait for some better panels, but I guess there will be one Classified K|ngP|n because of the 150 USD price difference between Classified and Classified K|ngP|n. It might just push a frame or two more, but I get a much more awesome-looking card until I buy the Swiftech Hydro Copper block









Thanks for the replay.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> Yes, you are absolutely right about that. I want to do the step up to 4K this year probably, I might wait for some better panels, but I guess there will be one Classified K|ngP|n because of the 150 USD price difference between Classified and Classified K|ngP|n. It might just push a frame or two more, but I get a much more awesome-looking card until I buy the Swiftech Hydro Copper block
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the replay.


What kind of cooling do you have? If on air classified is going to get you the same results as kingpin. You should just get a ref ti, it's the best choice for air. If on water then get the classified, some owners have said they get more clocks out of the classified than the kingpin on water. The kingpin is for sub ambient / sub zero cooling.

Also, the classy with evbot or the kingpin can get you much more than 10% if on water over the ref ti. Water really doesn't do much for the ref ti in terms of overclocking, just like any other voltage locked card.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> Yes, you are absolutely right about that. I want to do the step up to 4K this year probably, I might wait for some better panels, but I guess there will be one Classified K|ngP|n because of the 150 USD price difference between Classified and Classified K|ngP|n. It might just push a frame or two more, but I get a much more awesome-looking card until I buy the Swiftech Hydro Copper block
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the replay.


Or, you could get the EK block and keep your card really cool!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZestorer*
> 
> dude,
> what?
> my classified has the chl8318 voltage controller and it DEF goes above 1.212,
> I think your info on the chl8313 being locked is wrong


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> clerical error i guess ? so yeah, classifieds have *CHL8318* and can definitely go above 1.212V.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZestorer*
> 
> I THINK he meant " cards other than classifieds WITH the chl8318 " cannot go above 1.212 ???
> Please clarify skyn3t, this sparked my interest.


Just have another go at what i wrote:

"*Non-reference cards with voltage adjustment obviously CAN go above 1,212V, Classys and lightnings!*
*Other non-reference cards* (with the voltage controllers ASP1212, CHIL8318, NCP4208, *also CANNOT go above 1,212V*)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strat79*
> 
> I always keep mine set to the maximum performance mode and it still clocks down like it should.
> Btw OccamRazor, I successfully flashed to your all's BIOS using the last one on the list. Haven't done any OC'ing yet, none past what I was at before anyway. About to start. One thing I have noticed already is the voltage is lower with the same OC and it is still stable. Sounds like a good start!


Good! Keep us posted!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> What kind of cooling do you have? If on air classified is going to get you the same results as kingpin. You should just get a ref ti, it's the best choice for air. If on water then get the classified, some owners have said they get more clocks out of the classified than the kingpin on water. The kingpin is for sub ambient / sub zero cooling.
> Also, the classy with evbot or the kingpin can get you much more than 10% if on water over the ref ti. Water really doesn't do much for the ref ti in terms of overclocking, just like any other voltage locked card.


^ ^ This! KPE shines with SUB Zero temps!









Cheers all

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## EinZerstorer

My 2nd TI Classified came with the ACX rattle,

any evga reps care to address this?

your cheap fix of putting a piece of fabric backed tape on the small fins next to the 8pin inputs is not only a slap in the face but a total joke.

Please stop hiding ,

Come out and adress it as a design flaw for once,

We payed nearly $750 for these cards which seem to have a very high rate of occurance concerning this issue.

anyone? no?

just going to hide and profit for poor quality products?

ok then, I'll try gigabyte next time.

That's for sure.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZestorer*
> 
> My 2nd TI Classified came with the ACX rattle,
> 
> any evga reps care to address this?
> 
> your cheap fix of putting a piece of fabric backed tape on the small fins next to the 8pin inputs is not only a slap in the face but a total joke.
> 
> Please stop hiding ,
> 
> Come out and adress it as a design flaw for once,
> 
> We payed nearly $750 for these cards which seem to have a very high rate of occurance concerning this issue.
> 
> anyone? no?
> 
> just going to hide and profit for poor quality products?
> 
> ok then, I'll try gigabyte next time.
> 
> That's for sure.


hey mate, i don't think evga would address your concern if you just post it here. You might want to give them a chance by contacting them directly.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZestorer*
> 
> My 2nd TI Classified came with the ACX rattle,
> 
> any evga reps care to address this?
> 
> your cheap fix of putting a piece of fabric backed tape on the small fins next to the 8pin inputs is not only a slap in the face but a total joke.
> 
> Please stop hiding ,
> 
> Come out and adress it as a design flaw for once,
> 
> We payed nearly $750 for these cards which seem to have a very high rate of occurance concerning this issue.
> 
> anyone? no?
> 
> just going to hide and profit for poor quality products?
> 
> ok then, I'll try gigabyte next time.
> 
> That's for sure.


Lol, @ trying gigabyte, they have made the WORST 780Ti's on the market, with most not even running stable with the factory out of the box clocks and requiring a downclock to even work.


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Lol, @ trying gigabyte, they have made the WORST 780Ti's on the market, with most not even running stable with the factory out of the box clocks and requiring a downclock to even work.


thats funny , I've built 3 rigs this winter alone with gigs any the customers love them, 2nd best selling option to the MSI's, I'm the only one out of 3 techs who still chooses evga honestly


----------



## Jimhans1

We had a total of 7 out of 8 now that wouldn't even run at factory settings for client rigs, will never use or order a gigabyte card again!


----------



## EinZerstorer

the msi ones have been the best, all 1228 out of the box !


----------



## fredocini

Hey guys I've been contemplating with getting a second GTX 780 Ti&#8230; I had considered one in the past but decided to opt out because I didn't have the budget at the time and I was running only one 1080p monitor. I recently decided on going with a 1440p monitor last month (QNIX @ 96Hz) and one OC'd 780 Ti been great for that. It's currently clocked at 1280mhz and 7400 memory @ 1.18v running 24/7 completely stable. I have SLI'd before with 4GB GTX 770 classifieds so I am aware about potential noise/heat/stutter issues. I have pretty good cooling in my case and I optimized my case for silence as I have a Fractal Design XL R2. My last SLI setup I had mismatched coolers with one reference classified cooler and one ACX cooler&#8230; (never doing that again *facepalm*) If I am to SLI then I will be getting another reference model.

I want to know from those who have SLI'd there cards if it's going to be worth it for 1440p. I know I should be fine for 60hz but I'm so used to 96-120hz now that I cannot tolerate the lower refresh rates anymore. And by worth it, I mean price. I have found a few deals on used cards locally for ~ $600 canadian.

Games that I touch the most are Battlefield 4 and Watch_Dogs. I'm pretty damn picky about having EVERYTHING maxed out (I know, first world problem right?) and in order to have BF4 + watchdogs maxed out I need to turn down a few settings to keep around 100 FPS. I do have a few concerns with future games exceeding 3gb vram although&#8230; *ahem* watch dogs anyone?

With all the news/rumours of upper tier Maxwell not arriving until next year I felt that I might as well SLI and build a new rig with whatever is after the 800 series; retiring my current build.

I have an 850W Corsair HX series PSU and would rather not have to upgrade to a 1K PSU. I am getting more positive than negative feedback that mine should be enough for what I want&#8230; I do plan on over clocking my second card eventually, but obviously will limit myself to 1.21v.

Any suggestions?


----------



## pharcycle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> Hey guys I've been contemplating with getting a second GTX 780 Ti&#8230; I had considered one in the past but decided to opt out because I didn't have the budget at the time and I was running only one 1080p monitor. I recently decided on going with a 1440p monitor last month (QNIX @ 96Hz) and one OC'd 780 Ti been great for that. It's currently clocked at 1280mhz and 7400 memory @ 1.18v running 24/7 completely stable. I have SLI'd before with 4GB GTX 770 classifieds so I am aware about potential noise/heat/stutter issues. I have pretty good cooling in my case and I optimized my case for silence as I have a Fractal Design XL R2. My last SLI setup I had mismatched coolers with one reference classified cooler and one ACX cooler&#8230; (never doing that again *facepalm*) If I am to SLI then I will be getting another reference model.
> 
> I want to know from those who have SLI'd there cards if it's going to be worth it for 1440p. I know I should be fine for 60hz but I'm so used to 96-120hz now that I cannot tolerate the lower refresh rates anymore. And by worth it, I mean price. I have found a few deals on used cards locally for ~ $600 canadian.
> 
> Games that I touch the most are Battlefield 4 and Watch_Dogs. I'm pretty damn picky about having EVERYTHING maxed out (I know, first world problem right?) *and in order to have BF4 + watchdogs maxed out I need to turn down a few settings* to keep around 100 FPS. I do have a few concerns with future games exceeding 3gb vram although&#8230; *ahem* watch dogs anyone?
> 
> With all the news/rumours of upper tier Maxwell not arriving until next year I felt that I might as well SLI and build a new rig with whatever is after the 800 series; retiring my current build.
> 
> I have an 850W Corsair HX series PSU and would rather not have to upgrade to a 1K PSU. I am getting more positive than negative feedback that mine should be enough for what I want&#8230; I do plan on over clocking my second card eventually, but obviously will limit myself to 1.21v.
> 
> Any suggestions?


So... Not maxed out then!

Anyway, the HX850 will be fine for 2x 780ti refs as this was what I had, I only upgraded in excess of 1kW when I got the 3rd card.

I only run at 60hz at 1440p but yeah it does make a difference... Diminishing returns though.

And 3gb VRAM limit... Well I think at the moment watchdogs is the exception to the rule but we'll see I guess. Short of going for titans if you want more performance you don't really have any choice other than to go for a 2nd 780ti really.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> I recently decided on going with a 1440p monitor last month (QNIX @ 96Hz) and one OC'd 780 Ti been great for that. It's currently clocked at *1280mhz and 7400 memory @ 1.18v running 24/7 completely stable*.


Air or water? excellent clocks if air.


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> What kind of cooling do you have? If on air classified is going to get you the same results as kingpin. You should just get a ref ti, it's the best choice for air. If on water then get the classified, some owners have said they get more clocks out of the classified than the kingpin on water. The kingpin is for sub ambient / sub zero cooling.
> 
> Also, the classy with evbot or the kingpin can get you much more than 10% if on water over the ref ti. Water really doesn't do much for the ref ti in terms of overclocking, just like any other voltage locked card.


I have all the water cooling gear for four GTX 780 Ti on water so that is not the problem. I am probably going 480 Monsta with push/pull fans on one loop and another loop for my CPU. I am not worried about temperatures.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Or, you could get the EK block and keep your card really cool!


I kind of like to try different waterblocks, I already own two EK-waterblocks and they work okay, but I would like to try something like Koolance or Swiftech (they look ALOT better in my mind). The temperature difference is not that much and I belive that I have the gear to get it working properly anyways. Have read something about high temperatures on VRM on the Swiftech blocks, I think it probably is okay.

And by the way the non-full covered waterblocks just look awful, would not waste money on something I acutally do not like. (EK-FC Classy for example)

I just ordered the Samsung LU28D590 (because it was appealing to me), then I guess I should order the GTX 780 Ti, but I am a little doubtful to the price of the card, I guess two 780s will do me better.
So the question is if I should go for GTX 780 Classifieds or the GTX 780 6GB SC?


----------



## fredocini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharcycle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> Hey guys I've been contemplating with getting a second GTX 780 Ti&#8230; I had considered one in the past but decided to opt out because I didn't have the budget at the time and I was running only one 1080p monitor. I recently decided on going with a 1440p monitor last month (QNIX @ 96Hz) and one OC'd 780 Ti been great for that. It's currently clocked at 1280mhz and 7400 memory @ 1.18v running 24/7 completely stable. I have SLI'd before with 4GB GTX 770 classifieds so I am aware about potential noise/heat/stutter issues. I have pretty good cooling in my case and I optimized my case for silence as I have a Fractal Design XL R2. My last SLI setup I had mismatched coolers with one reference classified cooler and one ACX cooler&#8230; (never doing that again *facepalm*) If I am to SLI then I will be getting another reference model.
> 
> I want to know from those who have SLI'd there cards if it's going to be worth it for 1440p. I know I should be fine for 60hz but I'm so used to 96-120hz now that I cannot tolerate the lower refresh rates anymore. And by worth it, I mean price. I have found a few deals on used cards locally for ~ $600 canadian.
> 
> Games that I touch the most are Battlefield 4 and Watch_Dogs. I'm pretty damn picky about having EVERYTHING maxed out (I know, first world problem right?) *and in order to have BF4 + watchdogs maxed out I need to turn down a few settings* to keep around 100 FPS. I do have a few concerns with future games exceeding 3gb vram although&#8230; *ahem* watch dogs anyone?
> 
> With all the news/rumours of upper tier Maxwell not arriving until next year I felt that I might as well SLI and build a new rig with whatever is after the 800 series; retiring my current build.
> 
> I have an 850W Corsair HX series PSU and would rather not have to upgrade to a 1K PSU. I am getting more positive than negative feedback that mine should be enough for what I want&#8230; I do plan on over clocking my second card eventually, but obviously will limit myself to 1.21v.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> So... Not maxed out then!
> 
> Anyway, the HX850 will be fine for 2x 780ti refs as this was what I had, I only upgraded in excess of 1kW when I got the 3rd card.
> 
> I only run at 60hz at 1440p but yeah it does make a difference... Diminishing returns though.
> 
> And 3gb VRAM limit... Well I think at the moment watchdogs is the exception to the rule but we'll see I guess. Short of going for titans if you want more performance you don't really have any choice other than to go for a 2nd 780ti really.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> I recently decided on going with a 1440p monitor last month (QNIX @ 96Hz) and one OC'd 780 Ti been great for that. It's currently clocked at *1280mhz and 7400 memory @ 1.18v running 24/7 completely stable*.
> 
> 
> 
> Air or water? excellent clocks if air.
Click to expand...

Lol thanks for pointing that out.

Sweetness! Yeah I figured, there's really no other option aside compromising performance for vram but I don't think is wanna spend almost 600 extra for dual titans. But do you think 600 dollars for per say a reference gigabyte model is worth it or should I be looking at spending less?

And yes, I am on air cooling!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> Lol thanks for pointing that out.
> 
> Sweetness! Yeah I figured, there's really no other option aside compromising performance for vram but I don't think is wanna spend almost 600 extra for dual titans. But do you think 600 dollars for per say a reference gigabyte model is worth it or should I be looking at spending less?
> 
> And yes, I am on air cooling!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


wolfenstein hits 3gvram at 1080p


----------



## 6steven9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZestorer*
> 
> wolfenstein hits 3gvram at 1080p


I only feel it reaches 3g is because it's horribly optimized it looks like garbage not next gen even on the highest settings so I wouldn't get a titan based on its vram usage. I play it on 2x780tis @1440p and it doesn't look special at all.


----------



## Descadent

i'm at 1440p, 7600x1440p, and 4320x256o portrait with 2x 780ti on 750w power supply.

only game that get's crippled with vram is watch dogs because it's rediculously vram hungry for no reason.

was a heck of an upgrade from sli 670 4gb though...although I wouldn't have 2x 780 ti for just 2560x1440 though unless it was for 120fps for 120hz...but mine are 60hz


----------



## Mark the Bold

I'm one of the few run of the mill gamers who owns a 780 gtx TI. I splurged with my tax refund on my first top of the line graphics card ever in my 20+ years of being a PC gamer.

I bought an eVGA reference SC 780gtx TI with a reference cooler. Had a slight bit of coil whine when first using it, but it has settled down nicely. Only game that makes the card screetch is Max Payne 3 which is really not that intensive a graphics game anyway.

Card has been outstanding to date. The only game that has given me problems is using GeSaDo on Dark Souls 2; it crashes everytime I use Alt-Tab. I can't hardly blame the card for that because GeSaDo is such a mess anyway as far as graphics software goes.

The reference cooler is outstanding too. I have a h50 just sitting in my closet that I was planning on G10'ing to keep the heat down, but with the ref cooler working so well I am very leery of risking frying my VRM with the G10 cooling solution.

I am no eVGA fanboy, but the card is great.


----------



## Gripen90

I wanna join the club also







got both 2x 780Ti's and 3x 780's









http://s95.photobucket.com/user/Gripen90/media/Arkbird/IMG_6635Custom.jpg.html
http://s95.photobucket.com/user/Gripen90/media/Arkbird/IMG_6617Custom.jpg.html


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark the Bold*
> 
> I'm one of the few run of the mill gamers who owns a 780 gtx TI. I splurged with my tax refund on my first top of the line graphics card ever in my 20+ years of being a PC gamer.
> 
> I bought an eVGA reference SC 780gtx TI with a reference cooler. Had a slight bit of coil whine when first using it, but it has settled down nicely. Only game that makes the card screetch is Max Payne 3 which is really not that intensive a graphics game anyway.
> 
> Card has been outstanding to date. The only game that has given me problems is using GeSaDo on Dark Souls 2; it crashes everytime I use Alt-Tab. I can't hardly blame the card for that because GeSaDo is such a mess anyway as far as graphics software goes.
> 
> The reference cooler is outstanding too. I have a h50 just sitting in my closet that I was planning on G10'ing to keep the heat down, but with the ref cooler working so well I am very leery of risking frying my VRM with the G10 cooling solution.
> 
> I am no eVGA fanboy, but the card is great.


Get the latest version here: http://blog.metaclassofnil.com/

I play Dark souls II surround @ 7680x4320 (downsampling) and its flawless!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## EinZerstorer

ok so the 780ti classified has a skyn3t bios? is it in the classy thread? I have 80.80.34.01.80 ( LN2) on my secondary right now.

guide me jedi masters, its time for this young padawan to OC


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZestorer*
> 
> ok so the 780ti classified has a skyn3t bios? is it in the classy thread? I have 80.80.34.01.80 ( LN2) on my secondary right now.
> 
> guide me jedi masters, its time for this young padawan to OC


http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/0_100

Scroll down and look for Rev2 and also you have the classified voltage tool!









Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## Denca

I've bought Gigabyte 780 Ti WindForce OC and sadly I'll have to RMA it. The middle fan has this loud rattle sound. I've waited almost 2 weeks for it and now I'll have to wait another month ( at least ).


----------



## Pu239

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Denca*
> 
> I've bought Gigabyte 780 Ti WindForce OC and sadly I'll have to RMA it. The middle fan has this loud rattle sound. I've waited almost 2 weeks for it and now I'll have to wait another month ( at least ).


GV-N78TOC-3GD ???

I also have it, but I've got no problem with it. Love this card.


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/0_100
> 
> Scroll down and look for Rev2 and also you have the classified voltage tool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t


What are the differences between the BD and BE .roms ???


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZestorer*
> 
> What are the differences between the BD and BE .roms ???


BD=Boost Disabled
BE=Boost Enabled


----------



## EinZerstorer

thanks so much! going to flashing and exploring voltage's tonight =D, should have read the " readme"


----------



## jcleary47

I've been trying to mess around with increasing my clock settings and such, and I noticed that when I try to adjust my voltage in Precision or Afterburner, it doesn't seem to do anything? I tried increasing it slightly and hit apply, but when I ran my test the voltage just stayed at the 1174 reading in Precision.


----------



## Ignoarints

Hello, I'm sorry ahead of time for the noob questions

I have bios modded 660ti's in the past to great effect. I was able to get a stable 1280-1306 mhz out of them at 1.21volts.

I thought I'd give it a try on my MSI 780ti. The bios version is 80.80.34.00.35 (P2083-0030)

I downloaded the skynet version matching that one. I updated the firmware with nvflash simply in Windows 8 (no boot disk, I didn't need it before so I thought I'd give it a try). After a reboot it appeared successful in Afterburner. My core voltage limit slider was increased by 25mv and my power target could go up to 200%.

However after sliding those both up to max I couldn't get any more stability out of it (~1163 mhz in game, 1228 mhz in Heaven and Furmark). I realized my voltage was reading at 1.037v in GPU z. This seems incorrect. Also it reported my TDP at ~70% usage.

Did I do something wrong? The flash reported successful. Would doing this with a boot disk make a difference? I reflashed it with my stock bios and all seems well as it was before.


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ignoarints*
> 
> Hello, I'm sorry ahead of time for the noob questions
> 
> I have bios modded 660ti's in the past to great effect. I was able to get a stable 1280-1306 mhz out of them at 1.21volts.
> 
> I thought I'd give it a try on my MSI 780ti. The bios version is 80.80.34.00.35 (P2083-0030)
> 
> I downloaded the skynet version matching that one. I updated the firmware with nvflash simply in Windows 8 (no boot disk, I didn't need it before so I thought I'd give it a try). After a reboot it appeared successful in Afterburner. My core voltage limit slider was increased by 25mv and my power target could go up to 200%.
> 
> However after sliding those both up to max I couldn't get any more stability out of it (~1163 mhz in game, 1228 mhz in Heaven and Furmark). I realized my voltage was reading at 1.037v in GPU z. This seems incorrect. Also it reported my TDP at ~70% usage.
> 
> Did I do something wrong? The flash reported successful. Would doing this with a boot disk make a difference? I reflashed it with my stock bios and all seems well as it was before.


I think you need to use Precision X to up the voltage.


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ignoarints*
> 
> Hello, I'm sorry ahead of time for the noob questions
> 
> I have bios modded 660ti's in the past to great effect. I was able to get a stable 1280-1306 mhz out of them at 1.21volts.
> 
> I thought I'd give it a try on my MSI 780ti. The bios version is 80.80.34.00.35 (P2083-0030)
> 
> I downloaded the skynet version matching that one. I updated the firmware with nvflash simply in Windows 8 (no boot disk, I didn't need it before so I thought I'd give it a try). After a reboot it appeared successful in Afterburner. My core voltage limit slider was increased by 25mv and my power target could go up to 200%.
> 
> However after sliding those both up to max I couldn't get any more stability out of it (~1163 mhz in game, 1228 mhz in Heaven and Furmark). I realized my voltage was reading at 1.037v in GPU z. This seems incorrect. Also it reported my TDP at ~70% usage.
> 
> Did I do something wrong? The flash reported successful. Would doing this with a boot disk make a difference? I reflashed it with my stock bios and all seems well as it was before.


GPU-Z doesn't report voltage accurately, what does MSI Afterburner say? Since you have an MSI card it is fully supported by AB, you don't need to use Precision X, that is for non-MSI Ti cards....


----------



## gd350turbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Lol, @ trying gigabyte, they have made the WORST 780Ti's on the market, with most not even running stable with the factory out of the box clocks and requiring a downclock to even work.


Not all...

Mine keep 1300/7500 mhz !


----------



## TonyB4ngZ

Hmm... I currently have my EVGA 780Ti ACX running @ +200Mhz Core (1245) and +400Mhz Memory @ 1.187V with skyn3t bios BD.

I am really satisfied with the results I got from benchmarking this card after it was flashed even witenhout extra OC the difference is remarkable.

The above OC profile I use for BF4 24/7 without any crashes and when it comes to benchmarks such as Firestrike I can go even higher.

But when I try to up it just by 10Mhz to 210Mhz Core (1256) BF4 crashes after approx 20 minutes. Even if I up the voltage to 1.212 it doesnt help and I got GPU-Z (Sometimes Precision-X monitoring on my secondary screen as I play and the TDP never goes above 95%. Temp never go above 72 (Celsius) I average 67-68 Celsius on Air







.

I got power target at 109% and I have tried it at 200% but it doesnt help me increase stability in BF4 if I go above 1245Mhz.

With my MSi 780 Lightning I could up the Voltage for more stability and I saw in GPU-Z that my MSi was suffering from voltage dips.

With my EVGA 780Ti everything is smooth I never see the card suffering from low Voltage. Its like the chip just dont wanna go above 1245Mhz even if I up the voltage.

I lowered the Voltage from 1.212 to 1.187 @ +200Mhz after a couple of weeks and BF4 still runs really fine. Im gonna see if I can lower the voltage even more.

This is the first time I got a card that doesnt actually want more Voltage it seems that chip itself dont wanna go further no matter what voltage you up with and even if average temps are at 68 Celsius.

Im very happy with the Performance of this card (skyn3t edition as I call it) compared to my 780 Lightning so its not like Im complaining I just wanna see what people with more experience than me gots to say







.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZestorer*
> 
> ok so the 780ti classified has a skyn3t bios? is it in the classy thread? I have 80.80.34.01.80 ( LN2) on my secondary right now.
> 
> guide me jedi masters, its time for this young padawan to OC


dude, i thought you have already flashed yours.


----------



## Ignoarints

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> GPU-Z doesn't report voltage accurately, what does MSI Afterburner say? Since you have an MSI card it is fully supported by AB, you don't need to use Precision X, that is for non-MSI Ti cards....


I'll look into it again. I wasn't aware MSI afterburner even gave me a voltage figure honestly.

If it was completely successful and I was indeed getting 1.21 volts, that would be a little unfortunate because it did not help at all. So in this case I was hoping I did something wrong. I'll try it again and see what it says.

Thanks!

Either way, I'll soon be watercooling it via a bracket (NZXT or perhaps the new Corsair if its better). Does anybody know if the mid plate on a MSI 780ti is sufficient for VRM cooling with a NZXT bracket? I did not see a VRM thermometer and figured it did not have one, but maybe I'm wrong about that too.


----------



## gdubc

I opened *this* up on my phone this morning and my wallet flew across the room and knocked my phone out of my hands.....


----------



## makn

*SKYN3T: Are you guys gonna release bios for EVGA 780 Ti sc Acx with bios version 80.80.34.00.80 soon?







*


----------



## doctakedooty

Thought I would post my new card my wife was away and was mad I took this pic. I am raising her right lol


----------



## Descadent

my son who is yr and 5 months was like. ooooooooooooooooooooo the whole time i was unboxing both of mine. it was awesome. once i got the back plate on I let him hold them quickly...he was happy.


----------



## Pu239

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> I opened *this* up on my phone this morning and my wallet flew across the room and knocked my phone out of my hands.....




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Thought I would post my new card my wife was away and was mad I took this pic. I am raising her right lol


So cute


----------



## jcleary47

So which skyn3t bios do I use for EVGA 780 Ti Classified ACX? I don't see it specifically mentioned in the list?


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcleary47*
> 
> So which skyn3t bios do I use for EVGA 780 Ti Classified ACX? I don't see it specifically mentioned in the list?


You need to go to the Classified thread for the bios:
www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyB4ngZ*
> 
> Hmm... I currently have my EVGA 780Ti ACX running @ +200Mhz Core (1245) and +400Mhz Memory @ 1.187V with skyn3t bios BD.
> 
> I am really satisfied with the results I got from benchmarking this card after it was flashed even witenhout extra OC the difference is remarkable.
> 
> The above OC profile I use for BF4 24/7 without any crashes and when it comes to benchmarks such as Firestrike I can go even higher.
> 
> But when I try to up it just by 10Mhz to 210Mhz Core (1256) BF4 crashes after approx 20 minutes. Even if I up the voltage to 1.212 it doesnt help and I got GPU-Z (Sometimes Precision-X monitoring on my secondary screen as I play and the TDP never goes above 95%. Temp never go above 72 (Celsius) I average 67-68 Celsius on Air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I got power target at 109% and I have tried it at 200% but it doesnt help me increase stability in BF4 if I go above 1245Mhz.
> 
> With my MSi 780 Lightning I could up the Voltage for more stability and I saw in GPU-Z that my MSi was suffering from voltage dips.
> 
> With my EVGA 780Ti everything is smooth I never see the card suffering from low Voltage. Its like the chip just dont wanna go above 1245Mhz even if I up the voltage.
> 
> I lowered the Voltage from 1.212 to 1.187 @ +200Mhz after a couple of weeks and BF4 still runs really fine. Im gonna see if I can lower the voltage even more.
> 
> This is the first time I got a card that doesnt actually want more Voltage it seems that chip itself dont wanna go further no matter what voltage you up with and even if average temps are at 68 Celsius.
> 
> Im very happy with the Performance of this card (skyn3t edition as I call it) compared to my 780 Lightning so its not like Im complaining I just wanna see what people with more experience than me gots to say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


what driver version are you using, if i may ask? Have the Classy and it sort of hits a wall when using the latest nvidia drivers (not to mention the valley artifacts). Hence, rolled back to 335.x and it clocks better.


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcleary47*
> 
> So which skyn3t bios do I use for EVGA 780 Ti Classified ACX? I don't see it specifically mentioned in the list?


use the REV 2 bios in the classy thread under 780ti classy
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> what driver version are you using, if i may ask? Have the Classy and it sort of hits a wall when using the latest nvidia drivers (not to mention the valley artifacts). Hence, rolled back to 335.x and it clocks better.


great info, +rep for the insight
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> I guess the 13mhz increments disagreement will never end. Just funny at this point if you wanna believe it overclocks 1 mhz at a time go ahead


I can adjust in 1 mhz and that's what my clock rate runs at
I've found this incredibly useful in dialing in OC's so far


----------



## alancsalt

Please don't multipost. If no one has posted since your last post, then edit your last post.


----------



## TonyB4ngZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> what driver version are you using, if i may ask? Have the Classy and it sort of hits a wall when using the latest nvidia drivers (not to mention the valley artifacts). Hence, rolled back to 335.x and it clocks better.


I been having the same issues with 335.x unfortunately.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyB4ngZ*
> 
> I been having the same issues with 335.x unfortunately.


then it could be the card's limit on air (?) The 2nd classy card evga sent me behaves pretty much the same as yours. Then again, evga would always say clocks aren't guaranteed. I think the only min clock they would guaranty is the base clock. That's just my thought.


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyB4ngZ*
> 
> I been having the same issues with 335.x unfortunately.


The GK110 is very heat-sensitive. Even though you are keeping the card quite comfy at 68 degrees Celsius, each chip reacts differently to heat. Try to get that temperature cooler. I'm confident if you were to drop the temperature by 5 degrees for a period of time, you would see _some_ improvement. That is the case with my card.


----------



## Silent Scone

GK110 love the cold... 30c and under is the sweet spot.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyB4ngZ*
> 
> Hmm... I currently have my EVGA 780Ti ACX running @ +200Mhz Core (1245) and +400Mhz Memory @ 1.187V with skyn3t bios BD.
> I am really satisfied with the results I got from benchmarking this card after it was flashed even witenhout extra OC the difference is remarkable.
> The above OC profile I use for BF4 24/7 without any crashes and when it comes to benchmarks such as Firestrike I can go even higher.
> But when I try to up it just by 10Mhz to 210Mhz Core (1256) BF4 crashes after approx 20 minutes. Even if I up the voltage to 1.212 it doesnt help and I got GPU-Z (Sometimes Precision-X monitoring on my secondary screen as I play and the TDP never goes above 95%. Temp never go above 72 (Celsius) I average 67-68 Celsius on Air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I got power target at 109% and I have tried it at 200% but it doesnt help me increase stability in BF4 if I go above 1245Mhz.
> With my MSi 780 Lightning I could up the Voltage for more stability and I saw in GPU-Z that my MSi was suffering from voltage dips.
> With my EVGA 780Ti everything is smooth I never see the card suffering from low Voltage. Its like the chip just dont wanna go above 1245Mhz even if I up the voltage.
> I lowered the Voltage from 1.212 to 1.187 @ +200Mhz after a couple of weeks and BF4 still runs really fine. Im gonna see if I can lower the voltage even more.
> This is the first time I got a card that doesnt actually want more Voltage it seems that chip itself dont wanna go further no matter what voltage you up with and even if average temps are at 68 Celsius.
> Im very happy with the Performance of this card (*skyn3t edition as I call it*) compared to my 780 Lightning so its not like Im complaining I just wanna see what people with more experience than me gots to say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks for the mention!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makn*
> 
> *SKYN3T: Are you guys gonna release bios for EVGA 780 Ti sc Acx with bios version 80.80.34.00.80 soon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yes, next week if all goes well, been having ISP difficulties but it will be resolved soon!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> The GK110 is very heat-sensitive. Even though you are keeping the card quite comfy at 68 degrees Celsius, each chip reacts differently to heat. Try to get that temperature cooler. I'm confident if you were to drop the temperature by 5 degrees for a period of time, you would see _some_ improvement. That is the case with my card.


^^ This!

Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## hogofwar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Thanks for the mention!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, next week if all goes well, been having ISP difficulties but it will be resolved soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ This!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t


Hello,

what is your latest BIOS for 780 ti classified?


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hogofwar*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> what is your latest BIOS for 780 ti classified?


rev 2.0 in classified thread


----------



## KaRtA82

I've got a EVGA 780ti SC I'm trying to bench but every time I run with the Skyn3t bios and the MSI hack, I end up with black screen when over 1200 core, 1.2v, followed by a restart, corrupted video driver (nvlddmkm.sys) with a following system repair to get running again. Wondering if anyone else has the same problem.

Also, can't seem to get a proper core voltage in software, always shows between 0.875v and 1.05v no-matter what core volt added without the hack.

ps. I can bench fine on standard bios to mid 1200's, power limit is the issue.


----------



## trelokomio58

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trelokomio58*
> 
> Hi guys!
> I bought today a brand new ASUS DCII 780Ti OC and i have a issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If i trie to run 3dmark fire strike, after few seconds, i have a black screen, the card's fans works at 100% for 3-4 seconds and then pc reboots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My system is:
> 4770Κ - maximus vi gene - 780ti dcii - corsair HW850
> 
> Is my new gpu "broken" or the 780ti's is "power hungry" and my 850w psu isn't enough??
> 
> If anyone have an idea about my problem i appreciate that!
> Thank's in advance!


....And i am going to crazy...
I was send the card for RMA for the above problem and grab another new one and i have again the same exact issue with the new card















Both card's (new one and the old one) where tested in three different Pc's and the problem was each time the same, so nothing wrong with my system..
Have anyone an idea what's going on with that ti's?
I would appreciate any help!

And a quοte off a video from the problem that i upload it in the you tube..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trelokomio58*
> 
> I did that over 5-6 time, iam pretty sure that the gpu is connected properly..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a video that i took from my cell phone and showses my rebot problem with the 780ti


----------



## hwoverclkd

@trelokomio58 can you post a snippet of the gpu-z logs here?


----------



## nick779

Can somebody please help me out?

I just got an EVGA 780ti Superclocked ACX and Ive slowly been overclocking it and testing stability. Well today I got to +104 core (with boost was around 1246mhz) 1.2 vcore on the stock bios and Heaven would keep freezing so I backed it down to 91, then 78 because it still kept freezing. (every time the driver locks up Id restart the pc)

I just noticed that when im at +78 the core clock wasnt right so I put it back to +0 just to verify it was reading correctly. Well when I do that GPU z reports that its set for 1006 mhz but under load its only showing 956mhz in afterburner. Ive clean installed the drivers and the clock stays the same.

Any ideas?

EDIT: Its not much of a solution, but I flashed the bios to skynets and its back to normal. Although voltage seems to be locked at 1.062v and I cant change it so im stuck at +78 core. any thoughts on that?

Also, Where can I get a good stock bios for this card?

Thanks for the help


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nick779*
> 
> Can somebody please help me out?
> 
> I just got an EVGA 780ti Superclocked ACX and Ive slowly been overclocking it and testing stability. Well today I got to +104 core (with boost was around 1246mhz) 1.2 vcore on the stock bios and Heaven would keep freezing so I backed it down to 91, then 78 because it still kept freezing. (every time the driver locks up Id restart the pc)
> 
> I just noticed that when im at +78 the core clock wasnt right so I put it back to +0 just to verify it was reading correctly. Well when I do that GPU z reports that its set for 1006 mhz but under load its only showing 956mhz in afterburner. Ive clean installed the drivers and the clock stays the same.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> EDIT: Its not much of a solution, but I flashed the bios to skynets and its back to normal. Although voltage seems to be locked at 1.062v and I cant change it so im stuck at +78 core. any thoughts on that?
> 
> Also, Where can I get a good stock bios for this card?
> 
> Thanks for the help


stock bios: http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=&manufacturer=EVGA&model=GTX+780+Ti&interface=&memType=&memSize=

What tool do you use to bump up the volts?

I believe there will be a new skyn3t bios to be released this month for your card. Think i've read that in one of the posts here. Try PM-ing OccamRazor directly.


----------



## nick779

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nick779*
> 
> Can somebody please help me out?
> 
> I just got an EVGA 780ti Superclocked ACX and Ive slowly been overclocking it and testing stability. Well today I got to +104 core (with boost was around 1246mhz) 1.2 vcore on the stock bios and Heaven would keep freezing so I backed it down to 91, then 78 because it still kept freezing. (every time the driver locks up Id restart the pc)
> 
> I just noticed that when im at +78 the core clock wasnt right so I put it back to +0 just to verify it was reading correctly. Well when I do that GPU z reports that its set for 1006 mhz but under load its only showing 956mhz in afterburner. Ive clean installed the drivers and the clock stays the same.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> EDIT: Its not much of a solution, but I flashed the bios to skynets and its back to normal. Although voltage seems to be locked at 1.062v and I cant change it so im stuck at +78 core. any thoughts on that?
> 
> Also, Where can I get a good stock bios for this card?
> 
> Thanks for the help
> 
> 
> 
> stock bios: http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=&manufacturer=EVGA&model=GTX+780+Ti&interface=&memType=&memSize=
> 
> What tool do you use to bump up the volts?
> 
> I believe there will be a new skyn3t bios to be released this month for your card. Think i've read that in one of the posts here. Try PM-ing OccamRazor directly.
Click to expand...

I was just using afterburner. I was kind of in a panic since the card was brand new.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nick779*
> 
> I was just using afterburner. I was kind of in a panic since the card was brand new.


How about PX? If you could wait another week, this might worth it:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/11200#post_22369789 post#11208


----------



## EinZerstorer

lots of issues with 780ti classy not clocking up from 1020 lately..

restart fixes it,

bad drivers? 337.88


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> lots of issues with 780ti classy not clocking up from 1020 lately..
> 
> restart fixes it,
> 
> bad drivers? 337.88


what's shakin' ?


----------



## nick779

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> How about PX? If you could wait another week, this might worth it:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/11200#post_22369789 post#11208


I did a few searches on PX and didnt come up with anything besides Plextor SSD threads. What is PX?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nick779*
> 
> I did a few searches on PX and didnt come up with anything besides Plextor SSD threads. What is PX?


sorry mate, i should have used its complete name - precision x.

Did u tick on the 'unlock voltage control' option in afterburner? Or try the 'rrby tool' to adjust your voltage up to 1.2v. apparently that's the limit of your card.


----------



## nick779

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> sorry mate, i should have used its complete name - precision x.
> 
> Did u tick on the 'unlock voltage control' option in afterburner? Or try the 'rrby tool' to adjust your voltage up to 1.2v. apparently that's the limit of your card.


Wow, didnt think it was that easy. I had precision x but it was acting kindof strange with the stock bios so I uninstalled it. Ill have to try it again with skynets.

I hope 1.05v isnt the limit of my card, because I was under the impression I could go to 1.212.... Makes me wish I just bought the classy, but im stuck with this one now.

EDIT: just thought of this, when I was on the stock bios, It would hit 1.2v and sit right around there so I dont think its the card (Rather I hope it isnt)


----------



## 1stcowgirl

What is this twaking mean? (see pics and links)

i already everywhere, users with High End GTX or AMD seeing very high temps on the Core and slot higher on the VRM.
some of dug around and was able to answer some of the questions.
thing is, there isent much Info on the issue.
anyway, maybe some of you thechies masters can help us understand.

please check this Review:

http://lab501.net/clash-titans-vga-2014-asus-geforce-gtx-780-ti-directcu-ii-vs-asus-radeon-r9-290x-directcu-ii/all/1/

*my request is this:*
can someone plase explain (if it can be done simple) what is this and does it suggest for a solution? what is this solution?

*BIGER VIEW LINK*

http://easycaptures.com/fs/uploaded/757/1332753881.jpg



And what is he suggesting here?



*Any help with explaining this would be greatly apriciated.
Thank you.*


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nick779*
> 
> Wow, didnt think it was that easy. I had precision x but it was acting kindof strange with the stock bios so I uninstalled it. Ill have to try it again with skynets.
> 
> I hope 1.05v isnt the limit of my card, because I was under the impression I could go to 1.212.... Makes me wish I just bought the classy, but im stuck with this one now.
> 
> EDIT: just thought of this, when I was on the stock bios, It would hit 1.2v and sit right around there so I dont think its the card (Rather I hope it isnt)


yeah, limit is 1.212v. It could be just the bios. Hang in there, they said they will release new skyn3t next week for your card. Or you may check directly with Ed.

I sold my evga 780 ti sc (non-acx) and bought a classy


----------



## nick779

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nick779*
> 
> Wow, didnt think it was that easy. I had precision x but it was acting kindof strange with the stock bios so I uninstalled it. Ill have to try it again with skynets.
> 
> I hope 1.05v isnt the limit of my card, because I was under the impression I could go to 1.212.... Makes me wish I just bought the classy, but im stuck with this one now.
> 
> EDIT: just thought of this, when I was on the stock bios, It would hit 1.2v and sit right around there so I dont think its the card (Rather I hope it isnt)
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, limit is 1.212v. It could be just the bios. Hang in there, they said they will release new skyn3t next week for your card. Or you may check directly with Ed.
> 
> I sold my evga 780 ti sc (non-acx) and bought a classy
Click to expand...

It was afterburner, I installed px and I'm currently testing 1175core at 1.2 on valley.

All seems good.


----------



## nick779

I can't seem to edit from tapatalk but I can hit 1188 at 1.212, 1201 crashes valley.... And that's with no memory overclock and at 67c temps.

Kinda disaappointed with that considering how many hit 1250+ at that voltage.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nick779*
> 
> I can't seem to edit from tapatalk but I can hit 1188 at 1.212, 1201 crashes valley.... And that's with no memory overclock and at 67c temps.
> 
> Kinda disaappointed with that considering how many hit 1250+ at that voltage.


Don't look at what others can do. Sure, everyone can claim they can hit high clocks but not all of them go by the same standard as you would to consider something 'stable'. I'm not saying they're wrong. It's just that their perspective of 'stability' may be different from yours. I can easily post that I got >1350Mhz on air at 1.35V and show the 3dmark result as a proof. But would I consider that as stable? No. It crashes on Valley and TR. I needed to up the voltage to make it stable. So you see, you can never tell unless a baseline is established.

The classified card I returned could only do 1188 @1.212V. My old 780 Ti SC could do 1215 @1.187V. It is possible for a card to reach stable [email protected], that gpu is golden and I bet only a few of those are out there. A few Mhz difference won't matter, unless you're after the bench scores more than gaming. To reach high clocks, you'd have to put it under water.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nick779*
> 
> I can't seem to edit from tapatalk but I can hit 1188 at 1.212, 1201 crashes valley.... And that's with no memory overclock and at 67c temps.
> 
> Kinda disaappointed with that considering how many hit 1250+ at that voltage.


that's the upper limit of my cards, but really, 1250 over 1188 is a small amount. NVIDIA cards go up in factors of 13, so it's only 4 "clocks" less, and really is only a benefit for benches. In all my games, maxed out, my cards only need to go to 1050-1100 for 70 fps.. Some people get lucky with their chips, but don't let it get you down...or put water blocks on.


----------



## nick779

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nick779*
> 
> I can't seem to edit from tapatalk but I can hit 1188 at 1.212, 1201 crashes valley.... And that's with no memory overclock and at 67c temps.
> 
> Kinda disaappointed with that considering how many hit 1250+ at that voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't look at what others can do. Sure, everyone can claim they can hit high clocks but not all of them go by the same standard as you would to consider something 'stable'. I'm not saying they're wrong. It's just that their perspective of 'stability' may be different from yours. I can easily post that I got >1350Mhz on air at 1.35V and show the 3dmark result as a proof. But would I consider that as stable? No. It crashes on Valley and TR. I needed to up the voltage to make it stable. So you see, you can never tell unless a baseline is established.
> 
> The classified card I returned could only do 1188 @1.212V. My old 780 Ti SC could do 1215 @1.187V. It is possible for a card to reach stable [email protected], that gpu is golden and I bet only a few of those are out there. A few Mhz difference won't matter, unless you're after the bench scores more than gaming. To reach high clocks, you'd have to put it under water.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nick779*
> 
> I can't seem to edit from tapatalk but I can hit 1188 at 1.212, 1201 crashes valley.... And that's with no memory overclock and at 67c temps.
> 
> Kinda disaappointed with that considering how many hit 1250+ at that voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't look at what others can do. Sure, everyone can claim they can hit high clocks but not all of them go by the same standard as you would to consider something 'stable'. I'm not saying they're wrong. It's just that their perspective of 'stability' may be different from yours. I can easily post that I got >1350Mhz on air at 1.35V and show the 3dmark result as a proof. But would I consider that as stable? No. It crashes on Valley and TR. I needed to up the voltage to make it stable. So you see, you can never tell unless a baseline is established.
> 
> The classified card I returned could only do 1188 @1.212V. My old 780 Ti SC could do 1215 @1.187V. It is possible for a card to reach stable [email protected], that gpu is golden and I bet only a few of those are out there. A few Mhz difference won't matter, unless you're after the bench scores more than gaming. To reach high clocks, you'd have to put it under water.
Click to expand...

It's funny because I said I wouldn't go over 1100. But considering my ASIC is 65 I'm happy with 1188 as long as it's game stable.

I could care less about bench scores I just want it to be where it should be. It's not like I need more power for a 1080p monitor lol


----------



## EinZerstorer

nvidias power saving features in drivers are absolute garbage.

without a " full load " it stays at 1020 mhz, I have to use k boost to hold clocks.

what a total joke I'm about to return the ti classy because of nvidias nonsense.

I miss 314.22 style drivers, where cards held clocks. giving us what we payed for.

total nonsense.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> nvidias power saving features in drivers are absolute garbage.
> 
> without a " full load " it stays at 1020 mhz, I have to use k boost to hold clocks.
> 
> what a total joke I'm about to return the ti classy because of nvidias nonsense.
> 
> I miss 314.22 style drivers, where cards held clocks. giving us what we payed for.
> 
> total nonsense.


can you expound you meant 'without a full load it stays at 1020mhz' please? and what bios are you using?


----------



## EinZerstorer

stock bios, what is there to explain? in bf3 ultra 2xmsaa it holds at 1020 if I put 4xmsaa on it will boost, refresh rate is at 100 it needs to boost up to hold 100 fps.

also if I have a video on , youtube etc and play a game it will not boost off of 1020

where the nvidia reps?

337.50 drivers

their power saving features I'm pretty sure are a scam integrated into driver control to reduce performance and push upgrades,

I should NOT have to use k boost to hold a clock rate ,

miss my 670 that would hold whatever I set it to or it's max boost clock STEADILY

not up and down up and down reducing performance.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> stock bios, what is there to explain? in bf3 ultra 2xmsaa it holds at 1020 if I put 4xmsaa on it will boost, refresh rate is at 100 it needs to boost up to hold 100 fps.
> 
> also if I have a video on , youtube etc and play a game it will not boost off of 1020
> 
> where the nvidia reps?
> 
> 337.50 drivers
> 
> their power saving features I'm pretty sure are a scam integrated into driver control to reduce performance and push upgrades,
> 
> I should NOT have to use k boost to hold a clock rate ,
> 
> miss my 670 that would hold whatever I set it to or it's max boost clock STEADILY
> 
> not up and down up and down reducing performance.


honestly, i believe that's how boost 2.0 works. But yes, nvidia has set the limits. If you're willing enough, I suggest you do either of the following (if you haven't done yet):

1. Reach out to evga support (or email Chris B. of evga directly) and ask for bios update. That should work with either EVBot (if you can get one) or classified voltage control software (downloadable). Based on my experience, evga are very helpful on this, they just don't support the classified voltage tool though. Then you can try increasing the voltage, up your clocks gradually and see how the boost improves. There will still be a limit though.

-or-

2. Flash to skyn3t rev2 for Ti Classified. This has boost disabled, so the clock you set is the effective clock - note this increments by ~13mhz... 1188, 1201, 1215, 1228, 1241...and so on. With boost disabled, you'd be able to match up the right voltage-to-frequency setting. This is unofficial and not supported by evga so take it easy on it, especially the voltage. Keep an eye on the temp. With precision x, voltage is limited to 1.212V. With Classy voltage tool, up to 1.65V

Either bioses should be flashed with your card bios switch on LN2.


----------



## EinZerstorer

or just use k boost and force clock-rate.

boost / power savings features are a total joke,

no one wants a desktop gpu solution to downclock, they need to refine their coding and detection levels and actually put some effort into their design.

they surely make enough considering its 60% profit each card sold to do so

the inflated prices of the tesla gpu's reflect in the driver quality,

why do mainstream cards suffer? negligence. only reason.

I mean NO one wants power savings features that effect performance even with " prefer maximum power " enabled..

total joke.


----------



## greg1184

I was looking at upgrading my SLI 670s. Considering getting the 780 Ti (with the idea I would get another for SLI). I am considering getting the PNY enthusiast version with the 3-fan cooler. Anyone have any feedback about that one?


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> I was looking at upgrading my SLI 670s. Considering getting the 780 Ti (with the idea I would get another for SLI). I am considering getting the PNY enthusiast version with the 3-fan cooler. Anyone have any feedback about that one?


please run heaven firestrike and link me a score.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> or just use k boost and force clock-rate.
> 
> boost / power savings features are a total joke,
> 
> no one wants a desktop gpu solution to downclock, they need to refine their coding and detection levels and actually put some effort into their design.
> 
> they surely make enough considering its 60% profit each card sold to do so
> 
> the inflated prices of the tesla gpu's reflect in the driver quality,
> 
> why do mainstream cards suffer? negligence. only reason.
> 
> I mean NO one wants power savings features that effect performance even with " prefer maximum power " enabled..
> 
> total joke.


60% is a little low







come on man, we all know that. You can bash them all day or give those bioses a try...I prefer skyn3t btw. I've seen my total system power pull 790W at the wall...crazy..almost maxing out my power supply. There certainly is NO power saving on that







..it's up to you. Using skyn3t's, it will only clock down if it hits temp limit. Driver quality? NVidia has their fair share of issues...but trust me, it's better than the Red...I had 290x lightning. Love the card, hate the drivers. Just choose the lesser evil


----------



## Rainmaker91

In the last few months I have been building up a small guide for those who wish to use closed loop coolers on their GPUs. I have managed to gather the most known pieces there along with a few less known ones, but what I really need now is peoples experiences with them. So I encourage all who wish to do so to stop by my thread and post your experiences. If you would happen to know of some solutions that has not been mentioned in the thread I would be happy to include them as well, just post a post in the thread and I will add it.

I am aware that not everyone is a big fan of the use of AIO coolers instead of an open loop, but there is people who are and I made this guide for them. I do hope you will take your time to stop by, and I'm happy to take any constructive criticism and apply it to the thread as well. The guide is for all the users after all and I want to offer the best possible help I can for those on the hunt for something other then regular air coolers.

Once again check it out here, and thank you for your time.


----------



## nick779

Well, I ended up with a 3174 in valley at 1188/7150, its weird though because at 1188/7000 I got a 3142, but at 1188/7300 I started driver crashing right at the end of the bench and got a 3412..... Does that seem out of line?

I'm happy to be aboard the 780 ti bandwagon.

Thanks again to Team Skyn3t for everything they do for the community, your bios made a world of difference along with the help via PM's.

Edit: yet more problems. Now my card wont go over 549mhz


I did some tinkering and decided to reflash the skyn3t bios and it goes back up to the 1188 after the reflash. I noticed that there is a protectoff command, but no protecton option in ezflash. I tried to verify protection was on by using a short tutorial on OCN but I didnt get it to work, it just kept bringing up the nvflash help.

I was using nvflash --protect

could this protection switch be whats causing my problems?


----------



## Strat79

@Nick779, mine does that from time to time with Precision X. It is just a bug with the software as far as I can tell, a faulty reading. When it happens to me I can open up GPU-Z or NVinspector and it shows the full and real clock speeds under a load. I just restart PX and it usually reads it correctly again. Sometimes I have to restart the computer though. At any rate, the clocks are always running full just PX not reading them right for whatever reason. Your experience may be different but I would verify your clock speed is actually staying that low with another program while the GPU has a load.

Now to my OC. I haven't had a lot of time to mess with my OC'ing since I put everything on water but I have dialed my GPU a little. I am currently at 1215 Mhz on the core but haven't really fooled with the memory, it is only at 1800 Mhz atm. I haven't touched voltages at all, running the stock voltage of 1.087. It has been at this OC for almost a week with gaming about 1-2 hours a day and seems perfectly stable. From what I have read, it seems like I may have lucked out on the silicon lottery with this one. I am just taking it slowly and testing stability for a day or two before moving higher. I'll probably go two bins higher and try it out tonight, 1229 or 1242 and see how that goes. I'll be amazed if I don't have to raise voltage on these bins though.


----------



## nick779

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strat79*
> 
> @Nick779, mine does that from time to time with Precision X. It is just a bug with the software as far as I can tell, a faulty reading. When it happens to me I can open up GPU-Z or NVinspector and it shows the full and real clock speeds under a load. I just restart PX and it usually reads it correctly again. Sometimes I have to restart the computer though. At any rate, the clocks are always running full just PX not reading them right for whatever reason. Your experience may be different but I would verify your clock speed is actually staying that low with another program while the GPU has a load.
> 
> Now to my OC. I haven't had a lot of time to mess with my OC'ing since I put everything on water but I have dialed my GPU a little. I am currently at 1215 Mhz on the core but haven't really fooled with the memory, it is only at 1800 Mhz atm. I haven't touched voltages at all, running the stock voltage of 1.087. It has been at this OC for almost a week with gaming about 1-2 hours a day and seems perfectly stable. From what I have read, it seems like I may have lucked out on the silicon lottery with this one. I am just taking it slowly and testing stability for a day or two before moving higher. I'll probably go two bins higher and try it out tonight, 1229 or 1242 and see how that goes. I'll be amazed if I don't have to raise voltage on these bins though.


That screenshot was the readings with a load. So px and gpuz sensors were reading the same. I restarted the PC multiple times, and the clocks stayed the same. Hopefully it doesn't happen again.

I just thought it was possible that not setting the nvflash --protect trigger was causing something to be wrong with the bios or letting it get corrupt or something. I'll keep updating as I learn more but am open to suggestions


----------



## Strat79

Hmm, mine has only done it a few times but it always had a different clockspeed showing in GPU-Z than what PX showed. I'll have to check it more closely if it happens again.


----------



## EinZerstorer

1238 stable all games / bench's 1.200v (1.182 after load draw)

mem is stable up to 7600 with 1238 core.

I can run up to 1263 in bf3 at 1.200 w/ no artifacts... but clocks that high dont pass bench's and artifact in metro / far cry

still on stock ln2 havent had much time to flash / test yet


----------



## hardskill

plz some one can give me the default bios 80.80.34.00.35 for MSI GTX780Ti TwinFrozrGaming, i have forget to save him







thank you in advance


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hardskill*
> 
> plz some one can give me the default bios 80.80.34.00.35 for MSI GTX780Ti TwinFrozrGaming, i have forget to save him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you in advance


techpowerup.com/vgabios and search your card.


----------



## Strat79

Here is the original 80.80.34.00.35 that came with my card in case you didn't find one already.. I just saved this about a week ago before flashing to skynet.

MSI 780 Ti Gaming 3G Original 80.80.34.00.35 BIOS

80.80.34.00.35.zip 68k .zip file


----------



## Macbang

Must have recived one of the worst GTX 780 Ti SC ACX on the market

Have tried overclock the whole day and i have only managed to get theses settings as best

Core +32
mem+80

Anything above that will crash after 3 min in heaven, so i´am really disappointed on this cards performance in overclock capabilities.

http://i60.tinypic.com/9pw5qw.png


----------



## hardskill

acupalypse I HAVE SEARCH IN techpowerup.com/vgabios for my bios 80.80.34.00.35 for MSI GTX780Ti but nothink help plz


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macbang*
> 
> Must have recived one of the worst GTX 780 Ti SC ACX on the market
> 
> Have tried overclock the whole day and i have only managed to get theses settings as best
> 
> Core +32
> mem+80
> 
> Anything above that will crash after 3 min in heaven, so i´am really disappointed on this cards performance in overclock capabilities.
> 
> http://i60.tinypic.com/9pw5qw.png


Try another bench or a game like BF4.


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macbang*
> 
> Must have recived one of the worst GTX 780 Ti SC ACX on the market
> 
> Have tried overclock the whole day and i have only managed to get theses settings as best
> 
> Core +32
> mem+80
> 
> Anything above that will crash after 3 min in heaven, so i´am really disappointed on this cards performance in overclock capabilities.
> 
> http://i60.tinypic.com/9pw5qw.png


temps too high.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hardskill*
> 
> acupalypse I HAVE SEARCH IN techpowerup.com/vgabios for my bios 80.80.34.00.35 for MSI GTX780Ti but nothink help plz


Pls check strat79's post #11246. Alternatively, you may ask it directly from msi support...they were very helpful to me when i needed bios for 780lightning.


----------



## hardskill

thank you a lot


----------



## hwoverclkd

I think his temp is ok, but of course its perf will improve if it's lower. I'd rather use unlocked bios with up to 1.212v and boost disabled.


----------



## makn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macbang*
> 
> Must have recived one of the worst GTX 780 Ti SC ACX on the market
> 
> Have tried overclock the whole day and i have only managed to get theses settings as best
> 
> Core +32
> mem+80
> 
> Anything above that will crash after 3 min in heaven, so i´am really disappointed on this cards performance in overclock capabilities.
> 
> http://i60.tinypic.com/9pw5qw.png


Skip memory overclock and concentrate on the core instead.
My card doesnt like memory overclock either

I assume that you have set power target to 106%. Have you tried modding your bios and changing the power limit? raising volts? I think i can add another 75mv in precision x


----------



## Macbang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> temps too high.


Temps hiting 77c at maximum with thos setting i have above


----------



## Macbang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makn*
> 
> Skip memory overclock and concentrate on the core instead.
> My card doesnt like memory overclock either
> 
> I assume that you have set power target to 106%. Have you tried modding your bios and changing the power limit? raising volts? I think i can add another 75mv in precision x


In the picture you can see i have powetarget and voltage at maximum already


----------



## rauf0

Strange i couldn't push my 780ACX to hit higher temp than 67-68 with stock voltage. With max stable settings +110 core and 1,25 mV it riched no more than 78'C?


----------



## makn

I can make a custom bios with default power target 280w. (stock is 250w, with 106% power target, its 265w)

Im a bit stressed but have you tried just overclocked the core?


----------



## makn

Here are bios for the 780 Ti sc acx with both bios modified. Check whether you have 80.80.34.00.80 or 80.80.30.00.80

I just changed the default power target to 275w, and max power target is 290w (105%)

Also i unlocked voltage to 1.212v

VERSION: 80.80.34.00.80 http://speedy.sh/mteZn/34.00.80.rom

VERSION: 80.80.30.00.80 http://speedy.sh/fPX5N/30.00.80.rom


----------



## TonyB4ngZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> then it could be the card's limit on air (?) The 2nd classy card evga sent me behaves pretty much the same as yours. Then again, evga would always say clocks aren't guaranteed. I think the only min clock they would guaranty is the base clock. That's just my thought.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> The GK110 is very heat-sensitive. Even though you are keeping the card quite comfy at 68 degrees Celsius, each chip reacts differently to heat. Try to get that temperature cooler. I'm confident if you were to drop the temperature by 5 degrees for a period of time, you would see _some_ improvement. That is the case with my card.


Ok guys I bought a NZXT Kraken G10 and combined it with a Corsair H90 and yes it runs without crashes now at higher clockspeeds in BF4 so you guys where spot on. Cheers!!!

Temps was the problem. Im @ 50 degrees celsius max @ 1275MHz no matter how long i play BF4







.

Now I just need to get som more heatsinks for the VRM and I modded my baseplate as well.

Here you can see that the rear VRM is getting real HOT:



Everything fitted with baseplate:



Installed and good to go and yes the OC did improve just because of the lower temps:



Looking way better now







what would I have done without skyn3t:



If you wanna see my full gallery you are welcome to visit: http://www.sweclockers.com/galleri/12460-my-battlestation-20

I saw that there is a new BIOS version rolling out for my card is it a big difference from the old one im using?


----------



## nick779

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makn*
> 
> Here are bios for the 780 Ti sc acx with both bios modified. Check whether you have 80.80.34.00.80 or 80.80.30.00.80
> 
> I just changed the default power target to 275w, and max power target is 290w (105%)
> 
> Also i unlocked voltage to 1.212v
> 
> VERSION: 80.80.34.00.80 http://speedy.sh/mteZn/34.00.80.rom
> 
> VERSION: 80.80.30.00.80 http://speedy.sh/fPX5N/30.00.80.rom


Id watch yourself here, the Skyn3t crew doesnt take kindly to people posting custom bios in here thats not theres.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macbang*
> 
> Must have recived one of the worst GTX 780 Ti SC ACX on the market
> 
> Have tried overclock the whole day and i have only managed to get theses settings as best
> 
> Core +32
> mem+80
> 
> Anything above that will crash after 3 min in heaven, so i´am really disappointed on this cards performance in overclock capabilities.
> 
> http://i60.tinypic.com/9pw5qw.png


And I thought my 1188/7150 was bad. It's funny though because mine only hits 68-70c but any more even a single tick makes it crash


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makn*
> 
> Here are bios for the 780 Ti sc acx with both bios modified. Check whether you have 80.80.34.00.80 or 80.80.30.00.80
> 
> I just changed the default power target to 275w, and max power target is 290w (105%)
> 
> Also i unlocked voltage to 1.212v
> 
> VERSION: 80.80.34.00.80 http://speedy.sh/mteZn/34.00.80.rom
> 
> VERSION: 80.80.30.00.80 http://speedy.sh/fPX5N/30.00.80.rom


Why not just use skyn3t bios on the op. The temps on these cards can make or break them when I was using mine on air 70c seemed to be around my cards ready to crash temps. They like staying cool when they got up to mid 70s low 80s they would usually crash. Try changing out the evga tim to another good tim thats not conductive. Sometimes the job they do can be very little or way to much so you may be able to drop a degree or 2 not saying its a game changer but every little bit helps. I would definetly try a higher pt though I know at 1300 core my ti ref would pull about 122% pt with skyn3t bios when doing benchmarks.


----------



## Macbang

When will new skyn3t bios come out?


----------



## muhd86

4/19/2014 8:02:38 muhd86 Gigabyte Stock air Tri-SLI http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/gzyqn/

@op

its quad gtx 780ti not tri sli ..


----------



## makn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nick779*
> 
> Id watch yourself here, the Skyn3t crew doesnt take kindly to people posting custom bios in here thats not theres.
> And I thought my 1188/7150 was bad. It's funny though because mine only hits 68-70c but any more even a single tick makes it crash


I dont think that they have the only exclusive right to post custom bios in here
Ridiculous statement by you, I must say


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makn*
> 
> I dont think that they have the only exclusive right to post custom bios in here
> Ridiculous statement by you, I must say


It's called common courtesy to the thread starter, nick779 was just being nice and giving you the heads up. It is Skyn3ts thread and all. You could have just PM'ed the person asking about the BIOS...... And since you have to ask people in the KBT thread if your bios is ok, and your not using the proper hex editor to make the bios changes, AND you are a new member, you might want to listen to the seasoned members just a tad.


----------



## rauf0

Any new ab. bios for Evga 780 Ti SC?


----------



## EinZerstorer

will classified tool take a card up to 1.21 on a stock ln2 bios?

my card runs at 1.200 out of the box ( 1.93 ) after load, can I bump it up another .25 with classy tool and stock ln2 bios?


----------



## trelokomio58

Hi guys i have a question...

I tried to flash my card (780 ti dcii oc) with the skynet's unlock bios to the firts page(i tried the bios for 780ti dcii oc)...

The flash succesfully finish, but the problem is the voltage of the card maxed out at 1,037 volt...
Εven i do +100mv to afterburner, the card voltage is always maxed out at 1,037mv when i run benches..

Why doesn't go up of 1,037mv never?


----------



## sledge

Got my EVGA 780 Ti ACX yesterday. Put it in my rig, and my X79-UD7 is showing debug code "62". Get to the BIOS splash screen on startup, but can't do anything, as everything just freezes for a minute or two before entering a blank screen.

I went back to the GTX 680 I was using, and it worked fine. Just to make sure, I also threw in a old Sapphire 6950, which also worked. Now I'm left wondering why the 780 Ti is crapping out on me. Brand new, too.

Does anyone know what the problem is? Thanks for any help.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sledge*
> 
> Got my EVGA 780 Ti ACX yesterday. Put it in my rig, and my X79-UD7 is showing debug code "62". Get to the BIOS splash screen on startup, but can't do anything, as everything just freezes for a minute or two before entering a blank screen.
> 
> I went back to the GTX 680 I was using, and it worked fine. Just to make sure, I also threw in a old Sapphire 6950, which also worked. Now I'm left wondering why the 780 Ti is crapping out on me. Brand new, too.
> 
> Does anyone know what the problem is? Thanks for any help.


Try forcing PCIe 2.0 in BIOS with one of the working cards. 780 TI is PCIe 3.0 on X79, those other cards are not.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NVidia*
> *GeForce GTX 680 supports PCI Express 3.0. The Intel X79/SNB-E PCI Express 2.0 platform is only currently supported up to 5GT/s (PCIE 2.0) bus speeds even though some motherboard manufacturers have enabled higher 8GT/s speeds.


That's not to say that I have issues on my X79 with my 780 Tis since I have 4960X, but it's possible that's what's screwing with your system.


----------



## sledge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> Try forcing PCIe 2.0 in BIOS with one of the working cards. 780 TI is PCIe 3.0 on X79, those other cards are not.
> That's not to say that I have issues on my X79 with my 780 Tis since I have 4960X, but it's possible that's what's screwing with your system.


I did that, but the same problem persisted. Switched out RAM just to make sure, but no luck. PSU couldn't have possibly been the problem, so I didn't try another one. Didn't have a spare CPU, and had to stick with the 3820.

Then I realized I hadn't updated BIOS since I bought the board a couple of years ago. Updated BIOS to F10, but no luck with that either. Then I updated to the beta F11w BIOS, and it worked.

Don't know if anyone else has had this problem, but this may be a possible solution.

Thanks for your help, cadaveca.

Also, this card is a MONSTER!


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> will classified tool take a card up to 1.21 on a stock ln2 bios?
> 
> my card runs at 1.200 out of the box ( 1.93 ) after load, can I bump it up another .25 with classy tool and stock ln2 bios?


you can try although i suggest you contact evga and ask bios fix/update. That works pretty well with classy voltage tool


----------



## StonedAlex

Are the b-stock products on the Evga website available for step-up? Thinking about replacing my current 780 ti since it's a terrible overclocker.


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> you can try although i suggest you contact evga and ask bios fix/update. That works pretty well with classy voltage tool


what is the voltage limit of the updated ln2 bios? unlimited voltage or does it have a cap like the stock ones?

the info on the new bios is limited, other than they state it's a fix for classy tool / evbot

what does it actually change ? what are the limits?

evga would be wise to release this info but it's more smoke and mirrors from them as always lately,

next card is 100% not going to be evga because all of this


----------



## Fador

Hi, I have my first pc build here with a EVGA 780 ti Classified, a few questions.
I'm using the stock ln2 bios:
Max power 115%
Max temp target 95%
GPU + 90 MHz
Memory + 100 MHz
Over voltage max @ + 75 MV

This is as far as I can push it for long sable gaming sessions with very demanding games such as Metro Last Light, and Watch Dogs. If I overclock any much more it'll crash.

Gpu-z shows:
1110 MHz core
1175 MHz boost
1800 MHz memory

When I'm gaming with Precision X running with performance log open I'm hitting:

1241-1253 MHz GPU clock
Temp 84c

Is Precision X accurate? Cause GPU-z shows much lower frequencies. Is this a safe temp to be running at or should I raise up the fan curve? Would I get much more out of the card on air with a third party bios update? Is this fairly low, average, or above average clocks with stock bios on air? Thanks!


----------



## Mannimedia

*Octane Box*

This build came into fruition after I realized that running 4 GPUs on air, in a rendering machine that is meant to run constantly for 24 hours at 80C was not a good idea!

Being that this is my first water cooling build there were a lot of challenges, the biggest one was, getting 4 radiators (3 x 240mm & 1 x 120mm) to fit inside my Corsair Air 540. I ended cutting out the drive trays at the bottom on the case with a dremel. Fortunately for me that was the most difficult part of this rig--everything else required just a bit of planning before executing, but it was intimidating.

System Components

Intel I7 4930K
ASUS Rampage IV Black Edition
32GB Corsair Dominator Platinum 1600MHz
4 x EVGA GTX 780 Ti
Samsung 840 EVO 500GB SSD
Corsair Carbide Air 540
Corsair AX1500i Titanium PSU

Cooling Components

EK D5 X-RES Top140 with D5 Pump
Tygon E-3603 1/4" ID 3/8" OD Tubing
Koolance 1/4" x 3/8" Compression Fittings
Phobya 1/4" x 3/8" Compression Fittings
Phobya 1/4" x 3/8" 90 Degree Compression Fittings
1 x XSPC EX120 Crossflow Radiator
3 x XSPC EX240 Crossflow Radiator
EK Supreme LTX CPU Block
EK-FC780 GTX Ti Waterblock
IandH Silver Kill Coil







Intel Core i7-4930K 3.4GHz 6-Core Processor
CPU Clock Rate 4.5GHz
CPU Temperature While Idle 35.0° C
CPU Temperature Under Load 61.0° C

GPU Core Clock Rate 1.22Ghz
GPU Effective Memory Clock Rate 7.7GHz
GPU Temperature While Idle 21.0° C
GPU Temperature Under Load 37.0° C


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> what is the voltage limit of the updated ln2 bios? unlimited voltage or does it have a cap like the stock ones?
> 
> the info on the new bios is limited, other than they state it's a fix for classy tool / evbot
> 
> what does it actually change ? what are the limits?
> 
> evga would be wise to release this info but it's more smoke and mirrors from them as always lately,
> 
> next card is 100% not going to be evga because all of this


You are at least limited by the amount of voltage the Classy Volt Tool software can apply, i.e. 1.65V for its latest version (as opposed to 1.5V from the previous version). But if you question is about the limit you can apply to Classified card regardless which volt tool or mod you use, then I don't have the information at this time.

"I think" the fix is for it to work beyond 1.212V...i'm not 100% sure though, that's what i have observed with my gpu without asking EVGA specifically.

What do you plan next, if i may ask? I've just been through 2 MSI cards recently and I can say EVGA did a little better in terms of support. That is not to say i wasn't satisfied with MSI. If the passing score is 50%, MSI got 70% while EVGA got 80% on my rating, if that makes any sense to you.


----------



## EinZerstorer

gig cards in the future probably,

I asked what the bios fix does at the evga forums w/ no response yet, I want to know if it to allow past 1.212 and if it helps with the bsods above 1.212...

if the bios fix allows v past 1.212 no reason to go sky or other bios , just use the fixed evga official bios and the classy tool.

trying to get the facts before I flash , I've had my 780's and 680's on skyn3t before so I'm not worried about the flashing process, I just want to know what I'm putting on my card and the details about what it can do... sigh, evga is very " short " on info these days, I think nv green light and consumer issues / rma increases have caused them locking V's and reducing input on " extreme " OCin'g to us in the end....


----------



## Fador

Is there any easier ways to "flash the bios"? It seems very complicated all the steps you have to do, as described in the first page. I'm worried I'm going to make an error...


----------



## EinZerstorer

flashing IS easy. find the right bios, use nv flash, you can either do it through dos and a bootable usb or in windows depending on the method.


----------



## nick779

Flashing isnt hard with OccamRazor's EZflash, its in the first post.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> gig cards in the future probably,
> 
> I asked what the bios fix does at the evga forums w/ no response yet, I want to know if it to allow past 1.212 and if it helps with the bsods above 1.212...
> 
> if the bios fix allows v past 1.212 no reason to go sky or other bios , just use the fixed evga official bios and the classy tool.


sorry to disappoint you but although it allows >1.212v, the power target is still at 115. Skyn3t is still better.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fador*
> 
> Is there any easier ways to "flash the bios"? It seems very complicated all the steps you have to do, as described in the first page. I'm worried I'm going to make an error...


i'm sure you'll be fine. If you made a bad flash, it's still easy to reflash to your original bios, especially if you have the integrated gpu (onboard). Else, use bootable usb and use the same dos-based flashing sw. If dual bios, switch to the other (good) bios, boot up, switch to bad bios, flash it and reboot.


----------



## Poustic

I'm waiting for the new bios, OccamRazor said it will come second week of june








Btw I regret having sold my 780 for a Ti...
Because the 780 was overcloking higher (less cuda cores so less heat) !!!
So if you plan on using air cooling only like me, 780 at 1,3ghz will perform as much as Ti 1.1ghz ...
So you save money


----------



## Fador

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> i'm sure you'll be fine. If you made a bad flash, it's still easy to reflash to your original bios, especially if you have the integrated gpu (onboard). Else, use bootable usb and use the same dos-based flashing sw. If dual bios, switch to the other (good) bios, boot up, switch to bad bios, flash it and reboot.


You're right it wasn't too hard, just needed to read up on it!

Okay so now I have the skyn3trev2BD bios. When I overclock this 780 ti classified on air to around 1250-1300 MHz, add voltage, the temps go right up to 90c+ with the fans going nearly 100%! I'm stable but I shut off the test program because it just seems way too harsh, too hot. Do people really run their cards like this? Or is the new bios really only useful for water cooling? Thanks!


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fador*
> 
> You're right it wasn't too hard, just needed to read up on it!
> 
> Okay so now I have the skyn3trev2BD bios. When I overclock this 780 ti classified on air to around 1250-1300 MHz, add voltage, the temps go right up to 90c+ with the fans going nearly 100%! I'm stable but I shut off the test program because it just seems way too harsh, too hot. Do people really run their cards like this? Or is the new bios really only useful for water cooling? Thanks!


Your testing program isn't particularly harsh. If you were loading the card fully you'd be hitting 90C at 1100MHz, undervolted.

Set you TDP and temperature limits accordingly. Fans should be set for 100% at 80C. At 120% TDP temperatures stabilize at about 93C with the reference cooler. I suggest you set your limits at 110% TDP and 85C for regular use, regardless of what BIOS you are using.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fador*
> 
> You're right it wasn't too hard, just needed to read up on it!
> 
> Okay so now I have the skyn3trev2BD bios. When I overclock this 780 ti classified on air to around 1250-1300 MHz, add voltage, the temps go right up to 90c+ with the fans going nearly 100%! I'm stable but I shut off the test program because it just seems way too harsh, too hot. Do people really run their cards like this? Or is the new bios really only useful for water cooling? Thanks!


that depends on what you plan to do. Of course, higher clocks need higher voltage, thus will heat up pretty quick. If you want to maintain that, then you would need better cooling solution, like water block. If you're like me, i'm only concerned about game stability. I don't care what scores i got on benchmarks and I don't run tests for hours because i don't game that long. For my use, v2 passes on valley and TR tests are enough.


----------



## greg1184

I will be joining this club

Just got this gem of a deal:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127770&cm_re=gtx_780_ti-_-14-127-770-_-Product

$629-30 rebate = $599.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poustic*
> 
> I'm waiting for the new bios, OccamRazor said it will come second week of june
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw I regret having sold my 780 for a Ti...
> Because the 780 was overcloking higher (less cuda cores so less heat) !!!
> So if you plan on using air cooling only like me, 780 at 1,3ghz will perform as much as Ti 1.1ghz ...
> So you save money


That just means you need to reapply thermal paste on the ti. I doubt your 780 reached 1.3 and gave you no temperature problems while the ti reached only 1.1...


----------



## StonedAlex

Just bought a 2nd 780 ti, planning on selling my first one if this one is a decent overclocker. My first one crashes past 1135 so I figured this one can't be any worse. I bought it from EVGA's B-stock though so we'll see.


----------



## Poustic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> That just means you need to reapply thermal paste on the ti. I doubt your 780 reached 1.3 and gave you no temperature problems while the ti reached only 1.1...


Dude 2304 vs 2880 cores mean less heat so better overclocking it's a fact








For air cooling 780 is the best value


----------



## hardskill

hi einzerstorer , when i have flash my card with your bios i loose about 200 point in 3d mark 11 i scored 16235 point with stock clock and now i scored 15983 points , should i ask msi support for the bios or it s ok ? another question plz the skynet bios have work good for you ? because with me i have probleme with gpu boost with skynert bios
thank you in advance


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> sorry to disappoint you but although it allows >1.212v, the power target is still at 115. Skyn3t is still better.


havent pulled over 87 % power useage so far except in far cry which i hit 102% with full msaa
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hardskill*
> 
> hi einzerstorer , when i have flash my card with your bios i loose about 200 point in 3d mark 11 i scored 16235 point with stock clock and now i scored 15983 points , should i ask msi support for the bios or it s ok ? another question plz the skynet bios have work good for you ? because with me i have probleme with gpu boost with skynert bios
> thank you in advance


my bios? I do not have any bios at all









msi I dont thin has a " bios fix " updated bios that's purely an evga solution for voltage control problems they had,

I have never had isues with skynet, they have a boost enabled and boost disabled bios , make sure you have the correct one.

I've used skyn3t for a 680, and 780 so far and they have been amazing but I am staying with stock or evga updated bios for my 780ti classy because I am reselling my card sooner than later.


----------



## hardskill

u have evga not msi ? the bios 80.80.34.00.35 do u give me is for msi or evga ?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> but I am staying with stock or evga updated bios for my 780ti classy because I am reselling my card sooner than later.


wishing you all the best. Had 780 lightning and 290x lightning. Classy 780ti doesn't look better but def performs way better in my experience. Goodluck!


----------



## hardskill

ohhh sorry einzenstorer wrong personne


----------



## hardskill

hi strat79 when i have flash my card with your bios i loose about 200 point in 3d mark 11 i scored 16235 point with stock clock and now i scored 15983 points , should i ask msi support for the bios or it s ok ? another question plz the skynet bios have work good for you ? because with me i have probleme with gpu boost with skynert bios
thank you in advance


----------



## nick779

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hardskill*
> 
> hi strat79 when i have flash my card with your bios i loose about 200 point in 3d mark 11 i scored 16235 point with stock clock and now i scored 15983 points , should i ask msi support for the bios or it s ok ? another question plz the skynet bios have work good for you ? because with me i have probleme with gpu boost with skynert bios
> thank you in advance


The skyn3t bios has gpu boost disabled so you can set constant core frequencies


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poustic*
> 
> Dude 2304 vs 2880 cores mean less heat so better overclocking it's a fact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For air cooling 780 is the best value


So you got 1300 without touching the voltage on a 780? Overvolted 780 is going to produce more heat than a 780ti at stock. Your ti must be a terrible overclocker if what you're saying is true, 1100 is stock voltage range for a ti.

Also on HWBOT, 780ti gets a higher average clock than 780 on air... 780 needs water to shine, ti doesn't do anything on water since it is volt locked, gets rid of annoying fan noise though. 780ti is the card to get on air, ti classified if on water, KPE if on ln2.


----------



## gordan

The point being completely missed here is that more cores means that the card *might* go faster, but more clocks means that it *will* go faster (vsync excluded for obvious reasons).

Given the large (~200MHz) discrepancy in clock speeds between gaming benchmarks and highly optimised code (cudaminer) for the same temperature and TDP limit, it is clear that games have kernels that aren't exercising the "width" of the cards fully. It shouldn't be surprising that a card with fewer shaders and higher clock speeds for a given (shader x clock) multiple produces better results.

However - higher clocks require higher voltages, and heat goes up as a square of voltage but linearly with transistor count and clock speeds, so in reality the fact that you need more voltage will offset the advantage of the card with fewer shaders to some extent.


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hardskill*
> 
> u have evga not msi ? the bios 80.80.34.00.35 do u give me is for msi or evga ?


uhm...

someone else sent you a bios , I havent supplied any bios to anyone buddy !! ah I see you figured it out,

there is a website with a collection of stock bios thought in case you need to ever go back.
http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> The point being completely missed here is that more cores means that the card *might* go faster, but more clocks means that it *will* go faster (vsync excluded for obvious reasons).
> 
> Given the large (~200MHz) discrepancy in clock speeds between gaming benchmarks and highly optimised code (cudaminer) for the same temperature and TDP limit, it is clear that games have kernels that aren't exercising the "width" of the cards fully. It shouldn't be surprising that a card with fewer shaders and higher clock speeds for a given (shader x clock) multiple produces better results.
> 
> However - higher clocks require higher voltages, and heat goes up as a square of voltage but linearly with transistor count and clock speeds, so in reality the fact that you need more voltage will offset the advantage of the card with fewer shaders to some extent.


Except the fact that whatever the gpu does is parallel, so more cores will make a difference. If a game can utilize 2304 cores it can utilize 2880. If it made no difference in games why has the core count gone up every single generation? We went from 100 cores to maxwell which is ~3200.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Except the fact that whatever the gpu does is parallel, so more cores will make a difference. If a game can utilize 2304 cores it can utilize 2880. If it made no difference in games why has the core count gone up every single generation? We went from 100 cores to maxwell which is ~3200.


This is so wrong I'm not even sure where to begin deconstructing it. Any task has a limit on how parallelized it can be made, and most of the time that limit isn't all that high, either.

As an example, take cudaminer and it's different kernels geometries. A kernel optimised for a narrow GPU will not run a wide GPU to it's full saturation, resulting in lower throughput but higher boost speeds within the same TDP limit. The fact that for the same TDP limit you get significantly higher boost limits in gaming than with the appropriate cudaminer kernel demonstrates that a gaming load doesn't utilize the GPU to its full saturation point.

There are also numerous examples of computation and rendering kernels that run faster on ~480 core Fermi cards than they do on ~1536 core Kepler cards for various reasons. More shaders is not always better.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> This is so wrong I'm not even sure where to begin deconstructing it. Any task has a limit on how parallelized it can be made, and most of the time that limit isn't all that high, either.
> 
> As an example, take cudaminer and it's different kernels geometries. A kernel optimised for a narrow GPU will not run a wide GPU to it's full saturation, resulting in lower throughput but higher boost speeds within the same TDP limit. The fact that for the same TDP limit you get significantly higher boost limits in gaming than with the appropriate cudaminer kernel demonstrates that a gaming load doesn't utilize the GPU to its full saturation point.
> 
> There are also numerous examples of computation and rendering kernels that run faster on ~480 core Fermi cards than they do on ~1536 core Kepler cards for various reasons. More shaders is not always better.


You are so full of crap I'm dying of laughter. You basically just said fermi > kepler in games. Please just stop.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hardskill*
> 
> hi einzerstorer , when i have flash my card with your bios i loose about 200 point in 3d mark 11 i scored 16235 point with stock clock and now i scored 15983 points , should i ask msi support for the bios or it s ok ? another question plz the *skynet* bios have work good for you ? because with me i have probleme with gpu boost with *skynert* bios
> thank you in advance


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> havent pulled over 87 % power useage so far except in far cry which i hit 102% with full msaa
> my bios? I do not have any bios at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> msi I dont thin has a " bios fix " updated bios that's purely an evga solution for voltage control problems they had,
> I have never had isues with *skynet*, they have a boost enabled and boost disabled bios , make sure you have the correct one.
> I've used skyn3t for a 680, and 780 so far and they have been amazing but I am staying with stock or evga updated bios for my 780ti classy because I am reselling my card sooner than later.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hardskill*
> 
> hi strat79 when i have flash my card with your bios i loose about 200 point in 3d mark 11 i scored 16235 point with stock clock and now i scored 15983 points , should i ask msi support for the bios or it s ok ? another question plz the *skynet* bios have work good for you ? because with me i have probleme with gpu boost with *skynert* bios
> thank you in advance


Come on guys, its not _"skynet" or "skynert"_, its: *skyn3t*









Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## Arm3nian

Skyn3t: not the fail satellite


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> You are so full of crap I'm dying of laughter. You basically just said fermi > kepler in games. Please just stop.


You clearly lack the skill to even read what I said, let alone comprehend it. I said "computation and rendering kernels". There have been numerous unaddressed reports of various rendering applications rendering significantly faster on Fermi 580 cards than on Kepler 680 cards (e.g. Iray and Octane). Kepler also has higher memory access latency, and hides it through more cores that can run in parallel, which can also degrade the performance of some kernels to below what was observable on the Fermi. Many games ran quite poorly when Kepler's first came out, until Nvidia and game developers pushed out kernel replacements.

Your original claim that any kernel can use any number of GPU cores is so nonsensical it demonstrates a level of ignorance beyond hope of education.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> You clearly lack the skill to even read what I said, let alone comprehend it. I said "computation and rendering kernels". There have been numerous unaddressed reports of various rendering applications rendering significantly faster on Fermi 580 cards than on Kepler 680 cards (e.g. Iray and Octane). Kepler also has higher memory access latency, and hides it through more cores that can run in parallel, which can also degrade the performance of some kernels to below what was observable on the Fermi. Many games ran quite poorly when Kepler's first came out, until Nvidia and game developers pushed out kernel replacements.
> 
> Your original claim that any kernel can use any number of GPU cores is so nonsensical it demonstrates a level of ignorance beyond hope of education.


I don't care what you said, everything you've said in this thread is complete BS.

Clearly you can't read what I said, which is if a game can run properly on 2304 cores it can do so on 2880, and there are actual numbers to show 780ti > 780 at the same clock speeds, despite differences other than core count.

Ignored, please don't respond, as I won't be reading your nonsense.


----------



## EinZerstorer

lol sorry sky3!


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> I don't care what you said, everything you've said in this thread is complete BS.


Wow, that is a well reasoned argument. You even included references and reasoning that support your claim.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Clearly you can't read what I said, which is if a game can run properly on 2304 cores it can do so on 2880, and there are actual numbers to show 780ti > 780 at the same clock speeds, despite differences other than core count.


But there are none that show that a 25% increase in core count leads to a 25% difference in performance, which directly contradicts the implied claim that a game that can saturate 2304 cores can equally saturate 2880 cores. The 780Ti is typically 10%-12% faster, and a bit of googling found no reviews showing a 25% speed-up. This is inclusive of the fact that reference clocks (default and boost) on a 780 are slightly lower than on a 780Ti.

Here is a link to a page that has links to benchmarks carried out by most of the well known review sites:
http://gpuboss.com/gpus/GeForce-GTX-780-Ti-vs-GeForce-GTX-780

You really need to learn to debate using evidence rather than opinion.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> Wow, that is a well reasoned argument. You even included references and reasoning that support your claim.
> But there are none that show that a 25% increase in core count leads to a 25% difference in performance, which directly contradicts the implied claim that a game that can saturate 2304 cores can equally saturate 2880 cores. The 780Ti is typically 10%-12% faster, and a bit of googling found no reviews showing a 25% speed-up. This is inclusive of the fact that reference clocks (default and boost) on a 780 are slightly lower than on a 780Ti.
> 
> Here is a link to a page that has links to benchmarks carried out by most of the well known review sites:
> http://gpuboss.com/gpus/GeForce-GTX-780-Ti-vs-GeForce-GTX-780
> 
> You really need to learn to debate using evidence rather than opinion.


Here you go 780 vs 780ti:
http://www.anandtech.com/bench/product/1036?vs=1072

More like 17-23% increase. Titan has 7% less cores and the numbers are around there for games... So yeah there is a correlation.

Sorry but you have no credibility, especially since you need ecc ram for a stable overclock LOL


----------



## Strat79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hardskill*
> 
> hi strat79 when i have flash my card with your bios i loose about 200 point in 3d mark 11 i scored 16235 point with stock clock and now i scored 15983 points , should i ask msi support for the bios or it s ok ? another question plz the skynet bios have work good for you ? because with me i have probleme with gpu boost with skynert bios
> thank you in advance


My guess is your original BIOS was the one the reviewers got that has the default clock set higher. Are you from the US? In the US, they shipped our cards with a lower clockspeed than what the reviewers and other countries BIOS had. They shipped ours with a little utility that you could set to the higher clock or keep it the lower one but you had to open the utility and change it on every boot or it would go back down. Are you getting this score with the same clockspeed as before? Double check the clocks are the same, if not then that is what is happening. In that case you will need to get the other BIOS from somewhere else if you don't want to use a 3rd party utility to raise it back up to what it was before.

As far as the Skyn3t BIOS, it works perfectly. It disables boost so you just set you clocks to what you want them to max out at and not even worry about boost. I'd just use it and set your desired clockspeed and power target and see how it goes. No reason to worry about not having boost when you can set a static clock speed. Good luck.


----------



## wiredg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> But there are none that show that a 25% increase in core count leads to a 25% difference in performance, which directly contradicts the implied claim that a game that can saturate 2304 cores can equally saturate 2880 cores. The 780Ti is typically 10%-12% faster, and a bit of googling found no reviews showing a 25% speed-up. This is inclusive of the fact that reference clocks (default and boost) on a 780 are slightly lower than on a 780Ti.


Please. Have you forgotten that each element is involved in a particular aspect of performance? What you are saying implies that a 25% increase in memory bandwidth, or a 25% increase in CPU performance, should yield a 25% increase in system performance. And if it does not, then the system or the application is not taking full advantage of the improvements.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> I will be joining this club
> 
> Just got this gem of a deal:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127770&cm_re=gtx_780_ti-_-14-127-770-_-Product
> 
> $629-30 rebate = $599.


And a copy of Watch Dogs... I just bit on it myself. Going to slap a Kraken G10 + Corsair H75 and clock it to the moon (hopefully







). I couldn't resist at that price as an upgrade to my GTX 780 FTW (B1 stepping).


----------



## Poustic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wiredg*
> 
> Please. Have you forgotten that each element is involved in a particular aspect of performance? What you are saying implies that a 25% increase in memory bandwidth, or a 25% increase in CPU performance, should yield a 25% increase in system performance. And if it does not, then the system or the application is not taking full advantage of the improvements.


If you overclock a cpu by 40% it will give 40% more perf right ?


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wiredg*
> 
> Please. Have you forgotten that each element is involved in a particular aspect of performance? What you are saying implies that a 25% increase in memory bandwidth, or a 25% increase in CPU performance, should yield a 25% increase in system performance. And if it does not, then the system or the application is not taking full advantage of the improvements.


Of course it depends on where the bottleneck actually is. If it is in the number of cores, then I'd expect the full 25% improvement. If that shifts the bottleneck elsewhere then there was not much point in pushing the cores count up by all of the 25%.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poustic*
> 
> If you overclock a cpu by 40% it will give 40% more perf right ?


Only if raw CPU number crunching throughput is the performance bottleneck.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poustic*
> 
> If you overclock a cpu by 40% it will give 40% more perf right ?


If the test you're running scales 100% with cpu clock rate then yeah it would, but the reality is there are factors involved. Overclocking/increasing some parts of a component also helps more than others. If I increased my cpu cache by 40%, it doesn't mean I'm getting a 40% increase in performance, even though all of the cache is used. I could overclock my gpu core clock by 40%, and it would give more of an increase in FPS than if I overclocked the memory clock by 40%. Same goes for cuda cores, just because it is increased by 25% doesn't mean you're going to get a 25% increase in FPS. It does scale well though, just like the core clock on the gpu.


----------



## Denca

I received Gigabyte GeForce GTX 780 Ti 3GB WindForce 3X OC last week and I noticed that when playing games the core clock gets to 1150Mhz. Is this normal because on my card's specification it say *Base / Boost clock：1020 / 1085 MHz*?

I've bought the [GV-N78TOC-3GD] model and it also say's so on the box
http://www.gigabyte.si/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4839#ov


----------



## bloodindark

any news on the new bios "pack"?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Denca*
> 
> I received Gigabyte GeForce GTX 780 Ti 3GB WindForce 3X OC last week and I noticed that when playing games the core clock gets to 1150Mhz. Is this normal because on my card's specification it say *Base / Boost clock：1020 / 1085 MHz*?
> 
> I've bought the [GV-N78TOC-3GD] model and it also say's so on the box
> http://www.gigabyte.si/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4839#ov


that's normal. Actual boost clock depends on several factors like temp, power limit. So it's preferred by many to have boost disabled via 3rd party bios such as skyn3t.


----------



## greg1184

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> And a copy of Watch Dogs... I just bit on it myself. Going to slap a Kraken G10 + Corsair H75 and clock it to the moon (hopefully
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I couldn't resist at that price as an upgrade to my GTX 780 FTW (B1 stepping).


I couldn't resist myself. I am tempted to get a 2nd one to replace both of my GTX 670s. Although one 780Ti is almost as good as both of my 670s


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> I couldn't resist myself. I am tempted to get a 2nd one to replace both of my GTX 670s. Although one 780Ti is almost as good as both of my 670s


It'll actually be faster,







.


----------



## defiler2k

I put my 780 Ti under water, and now Im waiting for my ColdZero back plates and my 2nd card. Keeping an eye out for a 3d!


----------



## Denca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> that's normal. Actual boost clock depends on several factors like temp, power limit. So it's preferred by many to have boost disabled via 3rd party bios such as skyn3t.


Good to know









I don't mind boosting but thought that maybe something was wrong with my card.


----------



## greg1184

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> It'll actually be faster,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I am glad I found the card for a great deal. I am a big MSI fan, I have the GE60 which has been an awesome laptop.


----------



## EinZerstorer

after my pc goes to sleep and comes back,,

my power level reads like 3,000 % in precision x

what in the world is this?

after closing and opening precision x after this glitch my power indication in the chart is GONE

and the option slider in precision x interface is stuck all the way to the left and non adjustable..

anyone else experiences this?


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poustic*
> 
> So if you plan on using air cooling only like me, 780 at 1,3ghz will perform as much as Ti 1.1ghz ...
> So you save money


For me 780 @ 1300 with memory oc 7GHz, is comparable to the 780 [email protected]

780Ghz @ 1176Mhz | 6GHz, perform as a 780Ti @ 1020mhz | 7GHz :

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/graphics/2014/03/14/gigabyte-geforce-gtx-780-ghz-edition-review/5

http://www.techspot.com/review/738-gigabyte-geforce-gtx-780-ti-ghz/page8.html

with some games, it is still slightly lower, but because 780 / 780GHz has memories to 6Ghz.
then the bandwidth is less than that of 780 ti


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> It'll actually be faster,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I don't understand your choice.

for 4K .... ... 780 SLI is an upgrade VERY BEST....compared to a single 780 Ti

maahhhh!!! http://abload.de/image.php?img=bohh3xgw.gif


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Denca*
> 
> Good to know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind boosting but thought that maybe something was wrong with my card.


I have same card as you, sometimes my card can boost to 1163 MHz, but only for a moment, it's max stabilize @ 1150.


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> I have same card as you, sometimes my card can boost to 1163 MHz, but only for a moment, it's max stabilize @ 1150.


raise your voltage in px and it will hold 1163


----------



## Pu239

Hey!

I have a Gigabyte GV-N78TOC-3GD. I don't know if the Gigabyte Windforce F3X 80.80.30.1A skyn3t BIOS will be proper for me?
Maybe a dumb question, but i have never done a GPU bios flash.

Thanks


----------



## greg1184

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NABBO*
> 
> I don't understand your choice.
> 
> for 4K .... ... 780 SLI is an upgrade VERY BEST....compared to a single 780 Ti
> 
> maahhhh!!! http://abload.de/image.php?img=bohh3xgw.gif


The post was actually referring to a single 780ti vs SLI 670s. I am in the process of upgrading my 670s.


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> The post was actually referring to a single 780ti vs SLI 670s. I am in the process of upgrading my 670s.


I approve this upgrade


----------



## p3gaz_001

i'm in... i had a gtx780 platinum poseidon wich was a great oc card (apparently) hitted 1267mhz on gpu with stock voltage, once cooled even pushing 1280mhz was impossible.. so i sold it straight away, and now waiting for the delivery of an evga 780ti SC


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NABBO*
> 
> I don't understand your choice.
> 
> for 4K .... ... 780 SLI is an upgrade VERY BEST....compared to a single 780 Ti
> 
> maahhhh!!!


You mean me going from a single 780 to single 780 Ti with a G10 bracket + H75 watercooler? I wanted to stay single card, and will be spending a fraction of what it would have cost to go to 780 SLI, and can carry the H75/G10 over to a GTX 880 presumably somehow. I wanted more speed while staying single-card since I play MMO's a lot of the time and their support tends to be very shoddy for multi-card setups, and the quietness of the G10 setup will be awesome for me. All told I'll have spent about $100 on the water stuff that'll carry over, so I don't even really count that, and then ~$150-170 depending on what my 780 ftw actually sells for all said and done.

Well worth a probably 35%+ upgrade for me at 4K resolution (accounting for 25%+ @ 4k from the actual cards clock-for-clock, and then another 10-12% on the clock speeds multiplicatively of course). I debated putting the H75 onto my 780 ftw but I figured if I were going to do the work anyway I may as well slap it onto a Ti for myself and hold out for 20nm big Maxwell from there







. I'm only a little under the performance I want with great-looking settings on my 4k 60hz monitor now with the oc'd 780 ftw, so if I can get it to 60 consistently from here (which it should be plenty to and more).

Doing two 780s in SLI air-cooled with a non-ref cooler would have been brutal on temperatures and the OC's I could achieve, since I wouldn't have wanted to spend for a pair of g10+h75's right now, and would have spent twice the cash of this upgrade to get a second card (~$100 of which I'm not really thinking of as the cost since as I said, I should be able to re-use it later on). The 780 ftw I have/am now going to sell was able to hit, with high fan speeds on the cusp of what I can stomach noise-wise (then again I hate noise... probably more critical than most on it) 1241mhz core, but it would get to be too much heat eventually and start to artifact (if I pumped the fan speed higher it would stay stable, I'd assume it could have gone a little higher than that with water easily, but I was gaming with it at 1150mhz normally at 1.137v). I'm hoping with the G10+H75+780ti to get a nice and low-noise/silent 1280mhz+ core speed, more if lucky.


----------



## NABBO

OK Golden
I got it


----------



## GoldenTiger

Can someone clarify what BIOS (unlocked skyn3t or uncapped TDP w/ 1.212v) I need to use for an MSI GTX 780 Ti Gaming? Are the ones listed in the OP unlocked or are they the stock bios?


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> raise your voltage in px and it will hold 1163


no need, I raised power target to 106%, clock offset +65 and it can boost to 1225 MHz.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> You mean me going from a single 780 to single 780 Ti with a G10 bracket + H75 watercooler? I wanted to stay single card, and will be spending a fraction of what it would have cost to go to 780 SLI, and can carry the H75/G10 over to a GTX 880 presumably somehow. I wanted more speed while staying single-card since I play MMO's a lot of the time and their support tends to be very shoddy for multi-card setups, and the quietness of the G10 setup will be awesome for me. All told I'll have spent about $100 on the water stuff that'll carry over, so I don't even really count that, and then ~$150-170 depending on what my 780 ftw actually sells for all said and done.
> Well worth a probably 35%+ upgrade for me at 4K resolution (accounting for 25%+ @ 4k from the actual cards clock-for-clock, and then another 10-12% on the clock speeds multiplicatively of course). I debated putting the H75 onto my 780 ftw but I figured if I were going to do the work anyway I may as well slap it onto a Ti for myself and hold out for 20nm big Maxwell from there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm only a little under the performance I want with great-looking settings on my 4k 60hz monitor now with the oc'd 780 ftw, so if I can get it to 60 consistently from here (which it should be plenty to and more).
> Doing two 780s in SLI air-cooled with a non-ref cooler would have been brutal on temperatures and the OC's I could achieve, since I wouldn't have wanted to spend for a pair of g10+h75's right now, and would have spent twice the cash of this upgrade to get a second card (~$100 of which I'm not really thinking of as the cost since as I said, I should be able to re-use it later on). The 780 ftw I have/am now going to sell was able to hit, with high fan speeds on the cusp of what I can stomach noise-wise (then again I hate noise... probably more critical than most on it) 1241mhz core, but it would get to be too much heat eventually and start to artifact (if I pumped the fan speed higher it would stay stable, I'd assume it could have gone a little higher than that with water easily, but I was gaming with it at 1150mhz normally at 1.137v). I'm hoping with the G10+H75+780ti to get a nice and low-noise/silent 1280mhz+ core speed, more if lucky.


Better option for 4K single card is a Classy, so you could overclock/overvolt according to game needs!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Can someone clarify what BIOS (unlocked skyn3t or uncapped TDP w/ 1.212v) I need to use for an MSI GTX 780 Ti Gaming? Are the ones listed in the OP unlocked or are they the stock bios?


All bios are modded, we don't have stock bios in OP!

Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> no need, I raised power target to 106%, clock offset +65 and it can boost to 1225 MHz.


i guess the question is, can it hold 1225mhz boost long enough?


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> i guess the question is, can it hold 1225mhz boost long enough?


long enough to complete fire strike








don't really need to overvolt / overclock it while gaming though, the stock speed is plenty


----------



## Pu239

Hey!

Do I understand well, that in the OP "GTX 780 Gigabyte 80.80.30.00.01" vbios is for the stock cooler gigabyte 780Ti-s and the "Gigabyte Windforce F3X 80.80.30.1A" is for the windforce cooler giga 780Ti-s?

Thanks in advance


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pu239*
> 
> Hey!
> 
> Do I understand well, that in the OP "GTX 780 Gigabyte 80.80.30.00.01" vbios is for the stock cooler gigabyte 780Ti-s and the "Gigabyte Windforce F3X 80.80.30.1A" is for the windforce cooler giga 780Ti-s?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Yes, 1A is the windforce bios!









Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Better option for 4K single card is a Classy, so you could overclock/overvolt according to game needs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All bios are modded, we don't have stock bios in OP!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t


Thanks! And yeah, I was tempted to go Classy but it would have been almost double cost I was already paying to swap. Of course, newegg just this morning decided to put them on sale at a price I might have just made the jump







, natch!

Do the Classy's tend to hit 1375-1400mhz with water cooling for the 780 ti for gaming speeds? I'm tempted to see if newegg would let me refuse the package, but I just think it's likely going to net me maybe 85mhz at best over what I'd have gotten anyway and thus wouldn't be worth spending an extra $100ish for to me. Already spending more than I intended on this upgrade







... but does that sound about right or...?


----------



## EinZerstorer

Every day it's something new with this card, seriously about to return it.

this has never happened before, clock and voltage drops in game / benching from 1228 to 1215 / 1.200 to 1.150 and then returns shortly after,

+75mv set in Precision X. 337.50 Drivers, K Boost Enabled

hasn't done this once before today.



*Update*

did a complete driver reinstall, used DDU as well, and reinstalled precision X.

Also did a complete power down , no power to psu to reset the cards bios.

Issue has seemed to go away, in case anyone else experiences this.


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Hi, I am looking to get my hands on a 780Ti DirectCuII. Is the card good? Its between that, Msi twin frozr and Gigabyte Oc.

I plan on having it on air. And flash the bios. I am thinking to Oc about 1200mhz and 1950/2000mhz on the memory.

Hows the Vrm cooling, memory cooling and core cooling? woud Msi or Gigabyte be better?


----------



## Silent Scone

Is anyone else getting fairly poor SLi scaling in games with these new 337 driver branch?


----------



## greg1184




----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Thanks! And yeah, I was tempted to go Classy but it would have been almost double cost I was already paying to swap. Of course, newegg just this morning decided to put them on sale at a price I might have just made the jump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , natch!
> 
> Do the Classy's tend to hit 1375-1400mhz with water cooling for the 780 ti for gaming speeds? I'm tempted to see if newegg would let me refuse the package, but I just think it's likely going to net me maybe 85mhz at best over what I'd have gotten anyway and thus wouldn't be worth spending an extra $100ish for to me. Already spending more than I intended on this upgrade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... but does that sound about right or...?


No reason to get vanilla ti over classy for water. I wish I waited a few weeks for the classy to come out. 1400 is very possible for gaming clocks. Sometimes the classy is $720 on amazon. If the two cards oc the same, the extra voltage could get you up to 150mhz.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Thanks! And yeah, I was tempted to go Classy but it would have been almost double cost I was already paying to swap. Of course, newegg just this morning decided to put them on sale at a price I might have just made the jump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , natch!
> Do the Classy's tend to hit 1375-1400mhz with water cooling for the 780 ti for gaming speeds? I'm tempted to see if newegg would let me refuse the package, but I just think it's likely going to net me maybe 85mhz at best over what I'd have gotten anyway and thus wouldn't be worth spending an extra $100ish for to me. Already spending more than I intended on this upgrade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... but does that sound about right or...?


Classy's all the way!








You can get up to 1,600V with the Classified voltage tool, better VRM's; under "water" its a done deal!








What was the question again?...


----------



## EinZerstorer

^ true story

I'm at 1283 on air with stock bios and stock voltage... ( evga optional bios update )

that's with NO mem oc, with my mem at 7600 I can pull 1243 stable so far,

still learning the 780ti Classy before I flash and really give her the beans


----------



## Silent Scone

I'm getting terrible issues with 4K and Tri SLi. Severe flickering, and just had a black screen and lock up too... Had no issues at 1440P like this, although scaling wasn't great...

Edit:

EVGA Bridge.


----------



## Vici0us

Since I went SLI a while back, I haven't posted new Validation.
Here it is 2-Way SLI SC EVGA GTX 780 Ti
EVGA SC ACX
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/6smm5/
EVGA SC (Blower)
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/gr9gh/


----------



## kalleklovn12

Hi!

Just played a little with the bios-tweaker tool. After flashing i restarted my computer, but the monitor gets no signal. Its just a black screen. I´ve tried to put the DVI port into both of my gpus and my mobo without luck. Anyone that can help me?!


----------



## killerhz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalleklovn12*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> Just played a little with the bios-tweaker tool. After flashing i restarted my computer, but the monitor gets no signal. Its just a black screen. I´ve tried to put the DVI port into both of my gpus and my mobo without luck. Anyone that can help me?!


found this in the op. i also seen you created you own thread shouldn't post same thing mutliple times. someone will get to you,. also make sure you read the OP in this thread lots of info... good luck

uote:
Here is a quick guide for a cold boot black screen it is valid for any circumstances when flash any GPU.

Shutdown pc remove the PSU power cable
Remove both 8pin cable from GPU
Press power button in the rig to discharge the PSU and the rest of power in the circuit board
Wait about a minute ( two minutes recommended )
Plug back the PSU power cable
Do not plug back the twi 8pin power cable to GPU.
Turn on PC boot into UEFI or Bios and enable IGPU ( GPU integrated in the CPU ) if you don't have extra GPU to put in the first slot exit and save
Boot into windows and wait just a bit to drivers load
Open GPU-Z you will see the GPU there but you cannot use it yet because it is only powered by PCI-E only
Open nvflash and flash back to working bios or vBios and have fun.[/code]

Quote:
Play safe


----------



## kalleklovn12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killerhz*
> 
> found this in the op. i also seen you created you own thread shouldn't post same thing mutliple times. someone will get to you,. also make sure you read the OP in this thread lots of info... good luck
> 
> uote:
> Here is a quick guide for a cold boot black screen it is valid for any circumstances when flash any GPU.
> 
> Shutdown pc remove the PSU power cable
> Remove both 8pin cable from GPU
> Press power button in the rig to discharge the PSU and the rest of power in the circuit board
> Wait about a minute ( two minutes recommended )
> Plug back the PSU power cable
> Do not plug back the twi 8pin power cable to GPU.
> Turn on PC boot into UEFI or Bios and enable IGPU ( GPU integrated in the CPU ) if you don't have extra GPU to put in the first slot exit and save
> Boot into windows and wait just a bit to drivers load
> Open GPU-Z you will see the GPU there but you cannot use it yet because it is only powered by PCI-E only
> Open nvflash and flash back to working bios or vBios and have fun.[/code]
> 
> Quote:
> Play safe


Thank you. I will try that. Should I remove the 8pin+6pin, or ONLY 8pin?

When i take the gpus out, the pc works with integrated graphics. BUT if i start the pc with the gpus in the pci-e slots, i get a black screen. Its the same with/without power to the gpus. More help is much appreciated.


----------



## alancsalt

You did try Safe mode, remove all old graphics drivers, restart? (THat's if black screen is at Windows start, otherwise, as above.)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalleklovn12*
> 
> Thank you. I will try that. Should I remove the 8pin+6pin, or ONLY 8pin?
> 
> When i take the gpus out, the pc works with integrated graphics. BUT if i start the pc with the gpus in the pci-e slots, i get a black screen. Its the same with/without power to the gpus. More help is much appreciated.


Do this in order:

Shutdown pc remove the PSU power cable
Remove both 8pin cable from GPU
Press power button in the rig to discharge the PSU and the rest of power in the circuit board
Wait about a minute ( two minutes recommended )
Plug back the PSU power cable
Do not plug back the two 8pin power cable to GPU.
Turn on PC boot into UEFI or Bios and enable IGPU ( GPU integrated in the CPU ) if you don't have extra GPU to put in the first slot exit and save
Boot into windows and wait just a bit for drivers to load
Open GPU-Z you will see the GPU there but you cannot use it yet because it is only powered by PCI-E only
Open Ez3flash and flash back to working bios or vBios and have fun!
Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## Macbang

Still no bios for EVGA TI card owners







???


----------



## Shogo3232

what? they are 780 ti bios all over this page.

evga also


----------



## Pu239

Hey,

Quick question, because i couldn't find a guide. I want to fill the owners form but I don't know which category my cooler belongs to. I have a gigabyte windforce oc card. Should I mark it as a 3rd party cooler? Because it's not the original nvidia stock cooler.

Thanks


----------



## MonarchX

Howcome there is *STILL NO Skyn3t BIOS for new EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC ACX cards with 80.80.34.00.80 BIOS*??? Such cards that came with that BIOS do not work well with the current Skyn3t BIOS and get stuck at 1150Mhz!!! I was lucky to have one made for me by OccamRazor, but now I feel really bad for all others who desperately want one! It ain't right!

Occam - where'st thou art?


----------



## nick779

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Howcome there is *STILL NO Skyn3t BIOS for new EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC ACX cards with 80.80.34.00.80 BIOS*??? Such cards that came with that BIOS do not work well with the current Skyn3t BIOS and get stuck at 1150Mhz!!! I was lucky to have one made for me by OccamRazor, but now I feel really bad for all others who desperately want one! It ain't right!
> 
> Occam - where'st thou art?


Hes a busy man, Im just happy he helps the community as much as he does.

I bought an EVGA 780ti SC ACX 2 weeks ago and had problems with the new factory bios, I flashed OccamRazors and 99% or the bugs and problems went away and im sitting at 1188/7150 stable.

Id like to hit 1201 but honestly im pretty happy with 1188 on air, I just wish the memory would go a bit higher. I get driver crashes with any higher memory overclock.


----------



## luciddreamer124

Hey everyone. Recently got an EVGA SC ACX 780ti, and I have a few questions about Bios flashing and overclocking.

First, why is it important to follow the increment of 13mhz when overclocking? Do you get errors more frequently if you do round numbers?

Secondly, what do you really get out of flashing a new bios? I know that only some cards are voltage unlocked, does a modded bios allow you to do this also?

Lastly, is it better to have a bios with boost disabled or does it matter?

Thanks! I've only done a bios mod on one card before so I'm pretty new to all of this.


----------



## cadaveca

13 MHz, because that's the base divider that the GPU uses. You can go with more or less increments, but 13 does seem to pan out well. It's also how turbo speed bins are organized, by 13 MHz increments. So you're do this to try to match the default GPU behavior.

Flashing new BIOS enables higher voltage and current limits, as well as disabling turbo 2.0, which not only boosts cards up, but also reduces clock when it's not needed.

So, boost-disabled BIOS allows you more control over GPU speed as an end user, by-passing the turbo clock adjustments.


----------



## pharcycle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Hey everyone. Recently got an EVGA SC ACX 780ti, and I have a few questions about Bios flashing and overclocking.
> 
> First, why is it important to follow the increment of 13mhz when overclocking? Do you get errors more frequently if you do round numbers?
> 
> Secondly, what do you really get out of flashing a new bios? I know that only some cards are voltage unlocked, does a modded bios allow you to do this also?
> 
> Lastly, is it better to have a bios with boost disabled or does it matter?
> 
> Thanks! I've only done a bios mod on one card before so I'm pretty new to all of this.


I assume the 13MHz is simply that's the increment on the clock multiplier so even if you set, say +8 MHz it'll be either 13 or 0, not sure which but it won't be any more or less stable.

A modded bios won't give you any extra voltage but will let it draw more current by increasing the maximum power it can draw which can help with overclocking.

If you disable boost it could help with stability as it'll be more consistent as it'll always go to the same clocks rather than the bios deciding what to set


----------



## luciddreamer124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> 13 MHz, because that's the base divider that the GPU uses. You can go with more or less increments, but 13 does seem to pan out well. It's also how turbo speed bins are organized, by 13 MHz increments. So you're do this to try to match the default GPU behavior.
> 
> Flashing new BIOS enables higher voltage and current limits, as well as disabling turbo 2.0, which not only boosts cards up, but also reduces clock when it's not needed.
> 
> So, boost-disabled BIOS allows you more control over GPU speed as an end user, by-passing the turbo clock adjustments.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharcycle*
> 
> I assume the 13MHz is simply that's the increment on the clock multiplier so even if you set, say +8 MHz it'll be either 13 or 0, not sure which but it won't be any more or less stable.
> 
> A modded bios won't give you any extra voltage but will let it draw more current by increasing the maximum power it can draw which can help with overclocking.
> 
> If you disable boost it could help with stability as it'll be more consistent as it'll always go to the same clocks rather than the bios deciding what to set


Thanks guys! I guess I'll just wait for the new bios for my card to come out.


----------



## MonarchX

Wait, I thought that Boost 2.0 would decrease GPU clock ONLY if there was a temp and TDP limit issue, not just because those clocks weren't used. Assume 100% stock BIOS, a reference GTX 780 Ti card clocks under air cooling would fluctuate much more than the same card's clocks under water-cooling, even if air-cooling temps were good (under 75C or so). This is why disabling Boost 2.0 results in higher scores from the same OC AFAIK.

Another issue is that Boosting can lead to instability / lock up and loss of performance because of the high range of clocks between base/3D clocks and Boost clocks. For example, with a reference card and BIOS, I could achieve an OC of about 1170Mhz and it would boost past 1250Mhz, mostly stable, but at times it would lock up. That was a problem because my card was very stable at 1240Mhz and lock up only at 1250Mhz. With regular BIOS, I was forced to lower base/3D-clocks to get 1240Mhz Boost, but unlike base/3D clocks, Boost clocks could not be sustained due to TDP limitation.

Skyn3t BIOS disables Boost to allow you to fully control your clocks and keep them static. To keep those clocks static, besides disabling Boost, you also need a much higher TDP limit, which Skyn3t also provides. Finally, it allows you to get 1.21v, which is often locked by manufacturers, but is considered safe/allow-able by nVidia. 1.21v may or may not improve your OC.

On a different note:
Guru3D review of EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC ACX included thermal imaging tests that showed reference VRM temps to be about 80-82C with stock BIOS and settings @ maximum load, when GPU temps were about 66C. From that, I think we can assume that VRM temps reach 85C, their maximum safe temps, at about 70-72C GPU temp, which just happens to be the max temperature limit for ACX cooler when the card is @ stock clocks and runs with stock BIOS. That means that ultimately, with Skyn3t BIOS, 1.21v, disabled Boost, and TDP limits above 300W, reference VRM's probably exceed their maximum safe temps and enter the slow cooking stage @ about 75C if not 70C! I recently ran an OCCPT GPU burn-in test to find artifact-free clocks and set temp limit to 80-83C & 1.21v w/ 390W TDP limit for 15 minutes total, about 5 minutes for each of 3 tests with breaks after each test. I really hope that didn't cook my VRM chips too much as I usually keep GPU temps under 70-75C. At the end of the day, many hours after I ran the OCCPT tests and reverted back to stock Skyn3t clocks, my PC went into super-slow TDR-like mode and I was forced to reboot, after which my motherboard produced a 1 long and 2 short beeps, which was a code-signal that something was up with the screen initialization, probably because my main monitor was turned off. Since then all was fine - no issues, same OC, no lock ups, no freezes, no artifacts, and no motherboard beeps. Should I be concerned?

What I found interesting is that ASUS DirectCU2 uses better VRM chips and higher power phases, but while reference VRM chips get as hot as 80-82C with ACX @ maximum load and stock conditions, ASUS VRM chips get much hotter - 95C - 105C when the card reaches its maximum GPU temps of 75C or so, Can those "better" VRM chips handle such high temps without problems? If they are better, then why are they getting hotter? Power-phases?


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Wait, I thought that Boost 2.0 would decrease GPU clock ONLY if there was a temp and TDP limit issue, not just because those clocks weren't used. Assume 100% stock BIOS, a reference GTX 780 Ti card clocks under air cooling would fluctuate much more than the same card's clocks under water-cooling, even if air-cooling temps were good (under 75C or so). This is why disabling Boost 2.0 results in higher scores from the same OC AFAIK.
> 
> Another issue is that Boosting can lead to instability / lock up and loss of performance because of the high range of clocks between base/3D clocks and Boost clocks. For example, with a reference card and BIOS, I could achieve an OC of about 1170Mhz and it would boost past 1250Mhz, mostly stable, but at times it would lock up. That was a problem because my card was very stable at 1240Mhz and lock up only at 1250Mhz. With regular BIOS, I was forced to lower base/3D-clocks to get 1240Mhz Boost, but unlike base/3D clocks, Boost clocks could not be sustained due to TDP limitation.
> 
> Skyn3t BIOS disables Boost to allow you to fully control your clocks and keep them static. To keep those clocks static, besides disabling Boost, you also need a much higher TDP limit, which Skyn3t also provides. Finally, it allows you to get 1.21v, which is often locked by manufacturers, but is considered safe/allow-able by nVidia. 1.21v may or may not improve your OC.
> 
> On a different note:
> Guru3D review of EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC ACX included thermal imaging tests that showed reference VRM temps to be about 80-82C with stock BIOS and settings @ maximum load, when GPU temps were about 66C. From that, I think we can assume that VRM temps reach 85C, their maximum safe temps, at about 70-72C GPU temp, which just happens to be the max temperature limit for ACX cooler when the card is @ stock clocks and runs with stock BIOS. That means that ultimately, with Skyn3t BIOS, 1.21v, disabled Boost, and TDP limits above 300W, reference VRM's probably exceed their maximum safe temps and enter the slow cooking stage @ about 75C if not 70C! I recently ran an OCCPT GPU burn-in test to find artifact-free clocks and set temp limit to 80-83C & 1.21v w/ 390W TDP limit for 15 minutes total, about 5 minutes for each of 3 tests with breaks after each test. I really hope that didn't cook my VRM chips too much as I usually keep GPU temps under 70-75C. At the end of the day, many hours after I ran the OCCPT tests and reverted back to stock Skyn3t clocks, my PC went into super-slow TDR-like mode and I was forced to reboot, after which my motherboard produced a 1 long and 2 short beeps, which was a code-signal that something was up with the screen initialization, probably because my main monitor was turned off. Since then all was fine - no issues, same OC, no lock ups, no freezes, no artifacts, and no motherboard beeps. Should I be concerned?
> 
> What I found interesting is that ASUS DirectCU2 uses better VRM chips and higher power phases, but while reference VRM chips get as hot as 80-82C with ACX @ maximum load and stock conditions, ASUS VRM chips get much hotter - 95C - 105C when the card reaches its maximum GPU temps of 75C or so, Can those "better" VRM chips handle such high temps without problems? If they are better, then why are they getting hotter? Power-phases?


The Asus Vrm`s is said to be capable up to 135¤C (Asus said so) But i think it is waaay to hot. It the cooler`s fault. I was debating on a 780ti from asus (dc cooler) or 780Ti from eVGA (acx cooler) I ended up choosing the 780Ti acx card, But i didnt buy it, I gott my hands on a 780ti Classified. Evewn better.

I always flash the bios on the kepler card to get rid of the gpu boost 2.0, Hate the damn boost thingy









About the testing i am not quite sure about your system, I woud stress it even further, If it is faulthy, it will show.


----------



## EinZerstorer

monarch the temp limit is NOT based off of the vrm temp.

carry on


----------



## KFume

I have the EVGA 03G-P4-2883-KR do I use the GTX 780 Reference model BIOS or can I use the others?


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yes, 1A is the windforce bios!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t


My card is the Gigabyte GV-780TOC, but is using the 80.80.30.00.01 Bios. If I edited your BIOS (for the stock cooler) & change the P0 voltage tab to 0.8~1.187, will it use the 1.187V when gaming or just straight up to 1.212V since it seems your .01 bios is unlocked ?


----------



## stxe34

Hi I'm new here, will the evga bios in the first post work with my evga 780 ti sc card? Thanks stef


----------



## makn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stxe34*
> 
> Hi I'm new here, will the evga bios in the first post work with my evga 780 ti sc card? Thanks stef


Open GPU-z and post a screenshot


----------



## makn

Ive got a 780 Ti sc acx and the cards TDP is 250w. Im running at stock speeds atm.
Would it be safe to set it to 300w??

Problem is that is reach over 100% tdp and starts throttle down. Kind of irritating because my temps is just fine. (never over 70c)


----------



## stxe34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makn*
> 
> Ive got a 780 Ti sc acx and the cards TDP is 250w. Im running at stock speeds atm.
> Would it be safe to set it to 300w??
> 
> Problem is that is reach over 100% tdp and starts throttle down. Kind of irritating because my temps is just fine. (never over 70c)


As soon as my pc is back together I will. What am I looking for? Thanks


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Howcome there is *STILL NO Skyn3t BIOS for new EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC ACX cards with 80.80.34.00.80 BIOS*??? Such cards that came with that BIOS do not work well with the current Skyn3t BIOS and get stuck at 1150Mhz!!! I was lucky to have one made for me by OccamRazor, but now I feel really bad for all others who desperately want one! It ain't right!
> Occam - where'st thou art?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nick779*
> 
> Hes a busy man, Im just happy he helps the community as much as he does.
> I bought an EVGA 780ti SC ACX 2 weeks ago and had problems with the new factory bios, I flashed OccamRazors and 99% or the bugs and problems went away and im sitting at 1188/7150 stable.
> Id like to hit 1201 but honestly im pretty happy with 1188 on air, I just wish the memory would go a bit higher. I get driver crashes with any higher memory overclock.


Almost 2 weeks internet down time (ISP issues), a relative's deceased and lots of other "small" things have consumed all my time (NOT my idea of vacations down time...







)
Anyway, im counting on getting something done with my Brother in a day or two!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> My card is the Gigabyte GV-780TOC, but is using the 80.80.30.00.01 Bios. If I edited your BIOS (for the stock cooler) & change the P0 voltage tab to 0.8~1.187, will it use the 1.187V when gaming or just straight up to 1.212V since it seems your .01 bios is unlocked ?


No, it might keep you from getting there though... P00 voltage is better to be left alone in the majority of cases!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stxe34*
> 
> Hi I'm new here, will the evga bios in the first post work with my evga 780 ti sc card? Thanks stef


Yes it will!









Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## stxe34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Almost 2 weeks internet down time (ISP issues), a relative's deceased and lots of other "small" things have consumed all my time (NOT my idea of vacations down time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Anyway, im counting on getting something done with my Brother in a day or two!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it might keep you from getting there though... P00 voltage is better to be left alone in the majority of cases!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it will!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t


Thanks chap..I have an sli setup on waterblocks what do you I should run them at? Not tried o/c yet....thanks stef


----------



## stxe34

The bios version is 80.80.34.00.01


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stxe34*
> 
> The bios version is 80.80.34.00.01


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stxe34*
> 
> Thanks chap..I have an sli setup on waterblocks what do you I should run them at? Not tried o/c yet....thanks stef


Read my OC guide: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*
Disregard the voltmod, voltage tool, and LLC hack as they do not work with the 780Ti!









Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## luciddreamer124

Why is it that Precision X has a voltage tuner but it doesn't actually seem to up the voltage at all when you change it? (from 1.175 to 1.21)


----------



## KFume

@OccamRazor can you give me a hand, I have a EVGA 03G-P4-2883-KR (EVGA 780 Ti SC) with 80.80.30.00.80 (P2083-0030) Skynet vBOIS on it. Can I try another vBois or this is the only one I can use, also is there any other mods or tweaks that can be done to my card?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Why is it that Precision X has a voltage tuner but it doesn't actually seem to up the voltage at all when you change it? (from 1.175 to 1.21)


what card do u have again? Im lazy to look









If you have the classy, i suggest you use the classy voltage tool to change voltages and use PX to change clocks and fan speed.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makn*
> 
> Ive got a 780 Ti sc acx and the cards TDP is 250w. Im running at stock speeds atm.
> Would it be safe to set it to 300w??
> 
> Problem is that is reach over 100% tdp and starts throttle down. Kind of irritating because my temps is just fine. (never over 70c)


i guess that's the design of it. The only way to get around it is to use modded bios. Higher amount of power should only be used if the card components can handle it, e.g. classified, etc.


----------



## luciddreamer124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> what card do u have again? Im lazy to look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have the classy, i suggest you use the classy voltage tool to change voltages and use PX to change clocks and fan speed.


EVGA SC ACX


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> EVGA SC ACX


ok if your bios is 80.80.34.00.80, pls wait for the upcoming release of skyn3t. He's pretty tied up recently ;-) stock bios sucks if you plan on overclocking it. Slapping a waterblock though would help...if you don't mind spending additional $$


----------



## luciddreamer124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> ok if your bios is 80.80.34.00.80, pls wait for the upcoming release of skyn3t. He's pretty tied up recently ;-) stock bios sucks if you plan on overclocking it. Slapping a waterblock though would help...if you don't mind spending additional $$


Haven't flashed anything yet.

And I've already got the waterblock part covered


----------



## defiler2k

Is there a bios for the nvidia branded cards? I have a bud with a 780 ti made by nVidia and was wondering if it could be modded.


----------



## wstanci3

Got a question.

About to put on my waterblock on the 780Ti KingPin and was wondering if I could use 1mm thick thermal pads on the memory chips surrounding th GK110 chip? EK recommends .5mm as enough, but would 1mm thick not recommended or cause trouble?


----------



## pharcycle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> Got a question.
> 
> About to put on my waterblock on the 780Ti KingPin and was wondering if I could use 1mm thick thermal pads on the memory chips surrounding th GK110 chip? EK recommends .5mm as enough, but would 1mm thick not recommended or cause trouble?


My EK block came with thermal pads, is yours a refit or something? 1mm pads will have half the thermal conductivity as 0.5mm pads so they won't cool as well but the difference is probably minimal anyway.


----------



## makn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> i guess that's the design of it. The only way to get around it is to use modded bios. Higher amount of power should only be used if the card components can handle it, e.g. classified, etc.


So the non classy cards shouldnt use sky bioses?

I believe those non-reference cards that are factory overclocked should have a tdp of 300w. They are just at the limit all the time 98-102% tdp 250w


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharcycle*
> 
> My EK block came with thermal pads, is yours a refit or something? 1mm pads will have half the thermal conductivity as 0.5mm pads so they won't cool as well but the difference is probably minimal anyway.


Well...








In my excitement to see the Ek block and with everything else sorted out, I think I threw the strips away by accident. I know, what a dumb.








So, you think that 1mm thick will be okay?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makn*
> 
> So the non classy cards shouldnt use sky bioses?
> 
> I believe those non-reference cards that are factory overclocked should have a tdp of 300w. They are just at the limit all the time 98-102% tdp 250w


that's not what i meant. I'm actually all for modded bios, rather than stock. There's a reason why tdp limit was set especially on reference boards.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Haven't flashed anything yet.
> 
> And I've already got the waterblock part covered


nice...and once the new bios is out, you'd be all set








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *defiler2k*
> 
> Is there a bios for the nvidia branded cards? I have a bud with a 780 ti made by nVidia and was wondering if it could be modded.


see page 1 of this thread for 780 ti modded bioses.


----------



## pharcycle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> Well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my excitement to see the Ek block and with everything else sorted out, I think I threw the strips away by accident. I know, what a dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you think that 1mm thick will be okay?


Haha... oops! Hmm, difficult to say, if it were me, I'd use whatever I had around temporarily and try and order some new 0.5mm graphite pads from somewhere, if you email EK they'd possibly send you some as they won't cost much.


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharcycle*
> 
> Haha... oops! Hmm, difficult to say, if it were me, I'd use whatever I had around temporarily and try and order some new 0.5mm graphite pads from somewhere, if you email EK they'd possibly send you some as they won't cost much.


Yeah, that is what I thought. Okay then.
I just ordered from FrozenCPU and grabbed a slice of .5mm thermal pad. Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## p3gaz_001

.... i'll stick in this thread for a long time from now.



so can i join?


----------



## StonedAlex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Howcome there is *STILL NO Skyn3t BIOS for new EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC ACX cards with 80.80.34.00.80 BIOS*??? Such cards that came with that BIOS do not work well with the current Skyn3t BIOS and get stuck at 1150Mhz!!! I was lucky to have one made for me by OccamRazor, but now I feel really bad for all others who desperately want one! It ain't right!
> 
> Occam - where'st thou art?


My card has that bios and crashes past 1135 at 1.212v, could this be the problem? It's just the ref EVGA 780 ti though, purchased in early January.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KFume*
> 
> @OccamRazor can you give me a hand, I have a EVGA 03G-P4-2883-KR (EVGA 780 Ti SC) with 80.80.30.00.80 (P2083-0030) Skynet vBOIS on it. Can I try another vBois or this is the only one I can use, also is there any other mods or tweaks that can be done to my card?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> ok if your bios is 80.80.34.00.80, pls wait for the upcoming release of skyn3t. He's pretty tied up recently ;-) stock bios sucks if you plan on overclocking it. Slapping a waterblock though would help...if you don't mind spending additional $$


*80.80.34.00.80* will be the first to come out!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *defiler2k*
> 
> Is there a bios for the nvidia branded cards? I have a bud with a 780 ti made by nVidia and was wondering if it could be modded.


Nvidia doesnt sell cards only makes them, sells them to partners that in turn sells them to us!
All first batch cards come out with a generic nvidia bios, you can flash the cards brand bios without a problem!









Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> *Nvidia doesnt sell cards only makes them, sells them to partners that in turn sells them to us!*
> All first batch cards come out with a generic nvidia bios, you can flash the cards brand bios without a problem!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t


True...although I became skeptical when I saw this part number from BestBuy *900120052500000*. It's a GTX 770 with no specific card vendor specified. Some shady market perhaps? lol


----------



## defiler2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> True...although I became skeptical when I saw this part number from BestBuy *900120052500000*. It's a GTX 770 with no specific card vendor specified. Some shady market perhaps? lol


Ive come across a few of them in the past, Best Buy and Micro Center sells them every now and then.


----------



## EinZerstorer

780ti classy blue screen with classy controller at 1.21250 and card clocked ot 1248/7500?

stock ln2 bios.

any idea's??? gpuz was showing 1.93 v after llc


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> 780ti classy blue screen with classy controller at 1.21250 and card clocked ot 1248/7500?
> 
> stock ln2 bios.
> 
> any idea's??? gpuz was showing 1.93 v after llc


Uninstall drivers, clean the system with DDU and re-install drivers!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## Chomuco

driver ed !! new GeForce 340.43 Driver (BETA) http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/76585/en-uk


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Uninstall drivers, clean the system with DDU and re-install drivers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


did that, twice, 337.50 337.88...
I'm on stock ln2 bios that's why it bsod' with voltage tool ! just figured it out,
going to try evga bios fix when they email it and then skyn3t... moving and learning in steps with this card.

had a FEW bsods while ocing vram, normal when pushing the limits and can that hurt anything???


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> did that, twice, 337.50 337.88...
> I'm on stock ln2 bios that's why it bsod' with voltage tool ! just figured it out,
> going to try evga bios fix when they email it and then skyn3t... moving and learning in steps with this card.
> 
> had a FEW bsods while ocing vram, normal when pushing the limits and can that hurt anything???


so you're no longer RMA-ing your card i suppose?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> driver ed !! new GeForce 340.43 Driver (BETA) http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/76585/en-uk


did they put in the fix yet for the artifacts in valley? if you haven't tried, that's fine. I have no access to my rig until later tonight.


----------



## sweenytodd

Sign me in.


----------



## sweenytodd

Now I have a problem, GPU boost is not working and voltage is locked to 1075 mV. I flashed skyn3t's 780Ti DCU II vBIOS by the way.


----------



## nick779

skynets bios turns off gpu boost, and you might have to use precision x to set the voltage properly.

That's what I had to do


----------



## z0ki

issue with the latest 340 BETA drivers?

Soon as i try and open GeForce Experience i get a black screen and need to reset my rig.

Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> driver ed !! new GeForce 340.43 Driver (BETA) http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/76585/en-uk


Thanks man! You are a gem! Always aiming to help!







+rep!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweenytodd*
> 
> Now I have a problem, GPU boost is not working and voltage is locked to 1075 mV. I flashed skyn3t's 780Ti DCU II vBIOS by the way.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nick779*
> 
> *skynets bios turns off gpu boost, and you might have to use precision x to set the voltage properly*.
> That's what I had to do


^ ^ This!









Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## z0ki

Fixed the issue with the new drivers grforce experience. Just the stupid shadow play button during enabling will bsod and reboot had to do it a few times now works as it should. Anyone else get this?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> so you're no longer RMA-ing your card i suppose?


I'm 99% sure my issues are from stock bios , I havent used p tool to go over 1.2125 but still got a bsod with it, got a bsod last night w/ a mem oc .... so those are normal things, waiting for Chrisb to send me the bios update which I emailed him for yesterday to see if it helps me go over 1.212 without errors..........


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> issue with the latest 340 BETA drivers?
> 
> Soon as i try and open GeForce Experience i get a black screen and need to reset my rig.
> 
> Anyone else experiencing this?


i had the same issue twice since i've upgraded to the 780Ti ..... but i'm running stock bios, 337 drivers and no OC on the card ...... i have also read that the problem is the bios...


----------



## Vlada011

My Validation for GTX780Ti Owners Club list



http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/eu2u6/


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> My Validation for GTX780Ti Owners Club list
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/eu2u6/


And a great card that KPE is.


----------



## rauf0

Anything new for EVGA 780Ti SC users? 80.80.34.00.80
I remember that in mid of June some bios should be released, or im missing sth? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Vlada011

I bought long time ago, before almost 5 months, first week when show up in EVGA Europe.
I can say in games pretty stronger than my previous GTX780 Classy.


----------



## TremF

My validation for the GTX 780Ti Owners Club list...

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/dwp7k/


----------



## EinZerstorer

my gpu randomly does this.

no driver crash, wasnt gaming, i'm on fb...

what in the world ?



^ after closing and restarting PX

this card doesnt hold the stock boost it takes itself too?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> I'm 99% sure my issues are from stock bios , I havent used p tool to go over 1.2125 but still got a bsod with it, got a bsod last night w/ a mem oc .... so those are normal things, waiting for Chrisb to send me the bios update which I emailed him for yesterday to see if it helps me go over 1.212 without errors..........


It will, if you use classy volt tool. But again, you'd still be limited to 115% pt.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> my gpu randomly does this.
> 
> no driver crash, wasnt gaming, i'm on fb...
> 
> what in the world ?
> 
> 
> 
> ^ after closing and restarting PX
> 
> this card doesnt hold the stock boost it takes itself too?


looks like a software issue to me. Are there any other software running that might have conflicted with px? Had similar issue a while back but with AB, not PX


----------



## EinZerstorer

no. nothing has changed from this gpu to my last one ( 780 acx ) not a single thing is different and now I have all these issues on the TI but never w /the 780.............

I bsod if i use classy tool on stock bios man!!!!


----------



## Emotional Post-it Note

Just joined.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/bkfms/

What's the benefit to using the BIOS that's posted? I have an EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC (non ACX cooler so clocks are slightly slower then ACX). Can I still use that BIOS? Should I just be happy with overclocking in the EVGA tuner and leave it at that?


----------



## EinZerstorer

it will take you to 1.2 v, not above, might gain 50mhz core or so, but not sure about how your cooler handles extra heat.

what can you oc it too right now on stock voltage?


----------



## Emotional Post-it Note

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> it will take you to 1.2 v, not above, might gain 50mhz core or so, but not sure about how your cooler handles extra heat.
> 
> what can you oc it too right now on stock voltage?


Thanks for the response. Cooler seems to be okay as long as I'm not too bothered by noise. Have a small case with crappy options for airflow and didn't want an aftermarket cooler dumping tons of heat into everything.

Current OC:



Have played for a few hours on this, nothing more. So not sure how stable. Haven't tried anything further. Not really sure how far these things can go. Guess I have a lot of reading to do lol


----------



## EinZerstorer

your oce'd better than my 780ti classy right now.

another thing that makes me thing i got a lemon........................!


----------



## Emotional Post-it Note

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> your oce'd better than my 780ti classy right now.
> 
> another thing that makes me thing i got a lemon........................!


Well, that sucks. Might have to RMA. I'm gonna stress test this OC because it's probably not stable at all.

Anyway to configure the overclock to be built into the BIOS? I hate having to have a program open to OC.


----------



## EinZerstorer

on rma, returning if it continues. waiting on bios update from evga .... hope it helps.

I'm at witts end i've tried everything , clean installs, ddu, reseting bios via power down and power drain


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> no. nothing has changed from this gpu to my last one ( 780 acx ) not a single thing is different and now I have all these issues on the TI but never w /the 780.............
> 
> I bsod if i use classy tool on stock bios man!!!!


yeah same here. Crashes on stock bios and i sort of expected that. Skyn3t or evga bios improves the clocks...skyn3t being the better bios due to higher limit. It's easy to hit evga's 115% limit.

Driver v335.x gives the best clocks so far.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emotional Post-it Note*
> 
> Thanks for the response. Cooler seems to be okay as long as I'm not too bothered by noise. Have a small case with crappy options for airflow and didn't want an aftermarket cooler dumping tons of heat into everything.
> 
> Current OC:
> 
> 
> 
> Have played for a few hours on this, nothing more. So not sure how stable. Haven't tried anything further. Not really sure how far these things can go. Guess I have a lot of reading to do lol


before i sold my 780 ti sc, i was getting the same oc range as you do. I wanted more so i switched to classified.


----------



## Emotional Post-it Note

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> before i sold my 780 ti sc, i was getting the same oc range as you do. I wanted more so i switched to classified.


How much more were you able to get out of it?

After some tweaking I've hit the ceiling for both GPU and memory:


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emotional Post-it Note*
> 
> How much more were you able to get out of it?
> 
> After some tweaking I've hit the ceiling for both GPU and memory:


1135Mhz base, actual boost 1265 / memory = ~1815; firestrike 13k

On valley, could only do 1120 base clock. Max voltage 1.187


----------



## EinZerstorer

evga bios update on, classy tool @ 1.300 / 549mhz pwm - 1359 core / 7500 mem run stable / no artifiacts









it was def the stock ln2 bios holding me back w/ over volting!

now not sure about the power % bug yet though, did fresh driver install to 337.50 will wait and see.

kingpin likes my adventures in ocing =D lmao


----------



## zacker

what is going on white artifacts in valley and 340 drivers


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zacker*
> 
> what is going on white artifacts in valley and 340 drivers


nvidia knows about it already and said to include fix in the next release. Didn't make it to 340 yet.


----------



## EinZerstorer

which pins do you use to measure voltage with DMM on the 780ti classy?


----------



## EVGA-JacobF




----------



## bloodindark

did any of you use CLU (cololaboratory liquid ultra) on the die of a video card (evga acx 780ti)? please share the experience


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodindark*
> 
> did any of you use CLU (cololaboratory liquid ultra) on the die of a video card (evga acx 780ti)? please share the experience


yep i want to know also!!


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zacker*
> 
> what is going on white *artifacts* in valley and 340 drivers


that's why i stopped while ago on installing beta drivers.....


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> that's why i stopped while ago on installing beta drivers.....


some say 335.23 is best for the 780ti, i've had one card that scored better with that set at work,

my card likes 337.50 for some reason, score better with that and this card at home on a 2500k,

the one at work was on a 4930k.......


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodindark*
> 
> did any of you use CLU (cololaboratory liquid ultra) on the die of a video card (evga acx 780ti)? please share the experience




http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-club-guide/6000_50#post_18887063


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> *some say 335.23* is best for the 780ti, i've had one card that scored better with that set at work,
> 
> my card likes 337.50 for some reason, score better with that and this card at home on a 2500k,
> 
> the one at work was on a 4930k.......


mmh really??? i must try then ... i've got now 337.88 Drivers and more than once i hade black screens or games crashed to desktop....... i don't know if it's the boost 2.0 story or the drivers...........


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-club-guide/6000_50#post_18887063


That's CLP but I still don't trust CLU enough to put it on a naked GPU die.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> That's CLP but I still don't trust CLU enough to put it on a naked GPU die.


way back before that was posted i had put clp on my watercooled 670's sold them with the water block's on so i hope he never try's to take the blocks off or that he be carefull and maybe try to get some alcohol in there to help break that seal.









but as for the temps with clp on the gpu it's not as good as what you get when delliding a ivy or haswell cpu
i saw about a 2c drop from using it on my gpu


----------



## bloodindark

10x for the opinion


----------



## Silent Scone

Get hitching in Hardline at 4K. Ultra with no AA...

VRAMs...


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> that's why i stopped while ago on installing beta drivers.....


This is also visible on the latest WHQLs so....

Beta releases from NV are just drivers that are yet to be certified by Microsoft...It means very little.


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> This is also visible on the latest WHQLs so....
> 
> Beta releases from NV are just drivers that are yet to be certified by Microsoft...It means very little.


ok but i still prefer not using beta drivers.


----------



## p3gaz_001

yyyas!



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8445379


----------



## Nhb93

EVGA SC from TD for $680, or $660 with the rebate. Should I jump on it? I'm just worried about if I get a higher resolution monitor the 3GB VRAM might not be enough.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> EVGA SC from TD for $680, or $660 with the rebate. Should I jump on it? I'm just worried about if I get a higher resolution monitor the 3GB VRAM might not be enough.


lol...i was about to post the same info on the sale price. What the monitor resolution you're looking at and how many? Will u be gaming on it?


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> EVGA SC from TD for $680, or $660 with the rebate. Should I jump on it? I'm just worried about if I get a higher resolution monitor the 3GB VRAM might not be enough.
> 
> 
> 
> lol...i was about to post the same info on the sale price. What the monitor resolution you're looking at and how many? Will u be gaming on it?
Click to expand...

Single monitor, 1080p, but I would like to upgrade to a 1440p in the reasonable future. I might also run a 1280x1024 secondary monitor, but not for gaming.


----------



## HiLuckyB

I'm running a 1440p for gaming, And I run 2 other 1080p screens off my new 780 TI fine. Other than Watch Dogs, Nothing normally uses over 2GB of Vram even with my other 2 1080p screens doing other things.


----------



## HeliXpc

Hey guys, my 780 ti is stuck at 1.075v with the skynet bios, stock bios would give me up to 1.2v, whats goin on? thanks.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeliXpc*
> 
> Hey guys, my 780 ti is stuck at 1.075v with the skynet bios, stock bios would give me up to 1.2v, whats goin on? thanks.


i would try re-flashing it ...


----------



## Nhb93

Well, looks like I'll be joining the club soon, as soon as mine comes in the mail.


----------



## defiler2k

Custom Backplate!


----------



## HeliXpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> i would try re-flashing it ...


Just tried it, same thing.


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *defiler2k*
> 
> Custom Backplate!


nice!!! i'm having mine on tuesday


----------



## Poustic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeliXpc*
> 
> Just tried it, same thing.


reinstall nvidia drivers and use precision x


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeliXpc*
> 
> Hey guys, my 780 ti is stuck at 1.075v with the skynet bios, stock bios would give me up to 1.2v, whats goin on? thanks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poustic*
> 
> *reinstall nvidia drivers and use precision x*


This!

Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## lilchronic

im pretty sure you cant control voltage on the ref 780Ti with msi afterburner. but you can install evga precision x and take out the voltage control.exe then uninstall px and use afterburner while still being able to control voltage with the voltage.exe


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> im pretty sure you cant control voltage on the ref 780Ti with msi afterburner. but you can install evga precision x and take out the voltage control.exe then uninstall px and use afterburner while still being able to control voltage with the voltage.exe


mmh... i didn't know about this... nv inspector doesn't allow voltage control?


----------



## EinZerstorer

still black screening and power crashing after bios update, was at stock clocks no oc

two black screen driver crashes at stock clocks in the past hour

the only thing i've changed in my system in the past 19 months is my ram , to dominator gt 2000 cas 9 1.65 8g kit

i ran it at 1600 @ 1.500 forever but went to 1866 @ 1.65 a while ago

could that be causing issues?

I passed 8 hours memtest the other night, like 5 days ago

just went back to 1600 @ 1.65 to see, no Black screen freeze yet .

I'm so lost guys


----------



## MonarchX

Still no EVGA 80.80.34.00.80 BIOS? :-(


----------



## Vlada011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Still no EVGA 80.80.34.00.80 BIOS? :-(


My BIOS is 80.80.34.00.80 but for K|NGP|N Classified.
You need for... Supreclocked? Did you try to look on TPU VGA BIOS Collection of ask EVGA?

This is my sign for list and ASIC

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/2pg84/


----------



## MonarchX

I meant no Skyn3t modded 80.80.34.00.80 BIOS for GTX 780 Ti SC ACX yet, at least not for the public, but only for me & I think a few other lukcy members. I have people asking me for it, but I agreed not to release it, so I feel bad for them







.


----------



## StonedAlex

I'm waiting on it as well. My ref card came with that bios for some reason.


----------



## luciddreamer124

Also waiting!


----------



## kostacurtas

Also waiting!









Reference MSI 780 Ti with bios version 80.80.34.00.01, come on skyn3t!


----------



## Sindre2104

hello, im helping my brother overclocking his reference gtx 780ti.
I have flashed the ASUS bios on his card but the card still doesent go higher than 1.187V.
Is there some volt mod you have to do with msi afterburner?
Is it possible to go higher than 1.212V with these reference GTX 780ti cards?
Thank you very much for all help


----------



## ASUSfreak

Count me in!

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/zn3ry/


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUSfreak*
> 
> Count me in!
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/zn3ry/


Be careful with your ASUS GTX card as they tend to have VRM chips run really hot even at stock factory overclock.


----------



## EinZerstorer

^ no, no they dont.


----------



## ASUSfreak

Well I just rebooted after I flashed the BIOS of it







--> will heat up the VRM's pretty soon









Weird thing was that after reboot all my Google Chrome settings were gone??? So I just had to log-in and sync everything again (plug-ins, bookmarks, etc...) thank god for sync









Anyway...

I used nvflash (as I always used with my previous cards) but this time it did not work???

It gave the I/O Error which indicates a filename which is too long. But I used mod.rom so...

Anyway I renamed it to x.mod and used ez3flash and it worked!

Precision X shows until 1.2xx volt and when I hit apply it actually goes up until that voltage so good to go!

THX

Now I have to read about those Power/Temp target things again... as I came from GTX470's and it was not available/necessary with those cards...


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> ^ no, no they dont.


http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/asus_directcu_geforce_gtx_780_ti_oc_review,9.html - those VRM chips are rated to run @ 85C, not 100C. That card was not even overclocked properly. Imagine how hot VRM chips get when increase voltage to 1.21v and increase TDP limit past 300W. I bet its not the case for every card, but you can't deny that those VRM chips run very hot. 85C is the limit, so you want to be below that, and 100C is WAY above the limit.


----------



## KashunatoR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kostacurtas*
> 
> Also waiting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reference MSI 780 Ti with bios version 80.80.34.00.01, come on skyn3t!


I need the same bios...


----------



## OccamRazor

We will release more updated vBios as we can as we are experiencing logistic problems at this time!

_vBios GTX 780 Ti SC ACX
Version 80.80.34.00.80
Base core clock 1071Mhz
Disabled boost
1.212v unlocked_

skyn3t-780TiSCACX.34.zip 135k .zip file


Our thanks to MonarchX for extensive Beta testing!









Enjoy!

skyn3t & Occamrazor


----------



## luciddreamer124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> We will release more updated vBios as we can as we are experiencing logistic problems at this time!
> 
> _vBios GTX 780 Ti SC ACX
> Version 80.80.34.00.80
> Base core clock 1071Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 1.212v unlocked_
> 
> skyn3t-780TiSCACX.34.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> 
> Our thanks to MonarchX for extensive Beta testing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> skyn3t & Occamrazor


Awesome thanks! (Now I just have to figure out how to actually DO this







)


----------



## CluckyTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> We will release more updated vBios as we can as we are experiencing logistic problems at this time!
> 
> _vBios GTX 780 Ti SC ACX
> Version 80.80.34.00.80
> Base core clock 1071Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 1.212v unlocked_
> 
> skyn3t-780TiSCACX.34.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> 
> Our thanks to MonarchX for extensive Beta testing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> skyn3t & Occamrazor


Awesome man!!! Please do the reference one when you can.. Can't wait to stretch those clocks on my twins..


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Awesome thanks! (Now I just have to figure out how to actually DO this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


check OccamRazor's sig for EZ flash tool...... he's got everything you need to no right in his sig









.... here is what you need anyway

Ez3flash1.zip 365k .zip file


----------



## Lu(ky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> We will release more updated vBios as we can as we are experiencing logistic problems at this time!
> 
> _vBios GTX 780 Ti SC ACX
> Version 80.80.34.00.80
> Base core clock 1071Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 1.212v unlocked_
> 
> skyn3t-780TiSCACX.34.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> 
> Our thanks to MonarchX for extensive Beta testing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> skyn3t & Occamrazor


Awesome perfect timing I have one incoming from TigerDirect on Monday..







After the BIOS update is there a new set clock speed and boost?
Thank you for your time with this..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> check OccamRazor's sig for EZ flash tool...... he's got everything you need to no right in his sig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... here is what you need anyway
> 
> Ez3flash1.zip 365k .zip file


Thank you for posting as well

Now all I need is the XSPC Razor GTX 780 Ti V2 Full Cover Water Block with back plate and I will be set. I hope it can be pushed to 1200 24-7


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> We will release more updated vBios as we can as we are experiencing logistic problems at this time!
> 
> _vBios GTX 780 Ti SC ACX
> Version 80.80.34.00.80
> Base core clock 1071Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 1.212v unlocked_
> 
> skyn3t-780TiSCACX.34.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> 
> Our thanks to MonarchX for extensive Beta testing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> skyn3t & Occamrazor


good!!! i will also try this!


----------



## bloodindark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> We will release more updated vBios as we can as we are experiencing logistic problems at this time!
> 
> _vBios GTX 780 Ti SC ACX
> 
> Base core clock 1071Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 1.212v unlocked_
> 
> skyn3t-780TiSCACX.34.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> 
> Our thanks to MonarchX for extensive Beta testing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> skyn3t & Occamrazor


please upload Version 80.80.34.00.80 for evga 780ti acx (nonSC)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaitu87*
> 
> Awesome man!!! *Please do the reference one* when you can.. Can't wait to stretch those clocks on my twins..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodindark*
> 
> please upload Version 80.80.34.00.80 *for evga 780ti acx (nonSC)*


You both can use this bios for your cards, ACX bios is only different in the fan programming (it has a separate code for ACX coolers) but can be used in reference cards to!
SC ACX and (NonSC) ACX is the same bios only with a small speed bump but still the same bios!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> Awesome perfect timing I have one incoming from TigerDirect on Monday..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After the BIOS update is there a new set clock speed and boost?*
> Thank you for your time with this..
> Thank you for posting as well
> Now all I need is the XSPC Razor GTX 780 Ti V2 Full Cover Water Block with back plate and I will be set. I hope it can be pushed to 1200 24-7


Each bios revision has a "speed set" this is the same based bios for Classifieds/KPE, max base speed 1071,5mhz (1072 in KPE)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Awesome thanks! (Now I just have to figure out how to actually DO this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


You have EZ3flash in my SIG and my flash guide too!









Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## ASUSfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Awesome thanks! (Now I just have to figure out how to actually DO this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Download the ez3flash thing and unpack it in a map on your desktop

Download the correct BIOS for your card, unzip it and place the file in the same map as the unpacked ez3flash map (on your desktop)

Now rename that downloaded, unpacked BIOS file to x.mod (.mod is already there







) --> and it HAS to be x, it does NOT mean "choose a name







"

Now run the ez3flash tool and follow the text on screen

(few times enter, enter, enter etc... until you have to choose a number --> look carefully what every number represents but if you only have 1 card, choose the standard -4 -5 -6 flash option)

After flashing reboot your PC and done!

Now you'll see that stock clock is already set the same speed as boost clock and that you can set higher voltage (with Precision X software)


----------



## bloodindark

so....what are the differences between these versions of bios 80.80.34.00.80 vs 80.80.30.00.80 , better performance , is there anywhere to find some kind of "changelog"?


----------



## SardaukarHades

Hi Guys,

I have reported this before but it seems that everything I have tried hasn't resolved the problem.

As you can see below, the fan speed on my 780 ti reference is going berserk and this is just idling on desktop and it sounds like the fan speed is at 70%

I have tried a number things -
Resat the GPU.
Change the PSU Rail (i.e. Cable)
Reinstalled drivers
Remove Afterburner

Sometimes it would just jump 300 rpm and back down again which is making it really annoying.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.



PS this is a 780 ti reference.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodindark*
> 
> so....what are the differences between these versions of bios 80.80.34.00.80 vs 80.80.30.00.80 , better performance , is there anywhere to find some kind of "changelog"?


The best reported change is less heat under load!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SardaukarHades*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> I have reported this before but it seems that everything I have tried hasn't resolved the problem.
> As you can see below, the fan speed on my 780 ti reference is going berserk and this is just idling on desktop and it sounds like the fan speed is at 70%
> I have tried a number things -
> Resat the GPU.
> Change the PSU Rail (i.e. Cable)
> Reinstalled drivers
> Remove Afterburner
> Sometimes it would just jump 300 rpm and back down again which is making it really annoying.
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> PS this is a 780 ti reference.


The fan regulator may be defective, perhaps you should consider RMA!









Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## MadHatter5045

I'm in!

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/2hfnc/



Thanks for the BIOS Team skyn3t, you've helped me make my card sing!


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Where have you 780Ti guys been? We need you up on HWbot's Team Cup! http://hwbot.org/competition/team_cup_2014/


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SardaukarHades*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have reported this before but it seems that everything I have tried hasn't resolved the problem.
> 
> As you can see below, the fan speed on my 780 ti reference is going berserk and this is just idling on desktop and it sounds like the fan speed is at 70%
> 
> I have tried a number things -
> Resat the GPU.
> Change the PSU Rail (i.e. Cable)
> Reinstalled drivers
> Remove Afterburner
> 
> Sometimes it would just jump 300 rpm and back down again which is making it really annoying.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> PS this is a 780 ti reference.


i believe it's just the drivers. Have you cleaned it up thoroughly when you did the uninstall? Try removing first AB and/or PX, remove settings, before removing drivers.

Edit: crappy android. I didn't see the lower half of your post until i posted a reply that refreshed the screen. Anyways, if it's jumping around then consider Ed's suggestion


----------



## ASUSfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadHatter5045*
> 
> Thanks for the BIOS Team skyn3t, you've helped me make my card sing!


Sing as in Coil Whine? Well my did it already out of the box and it seems (googled) I'm not the only one


----------



## luciddreamer124

Flashed the new bios just fine. Seems to be stable on 1228 on the core now.


----------



## phoenix887

I hope you will not forget my new bios version of my Inno 3D 780 ti herculez, which I sent to yo guys several weeks ago. Thanks in advance


----------



## MadHatter5045

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUSfreak*
> 
> Sing as in Coil Whine? Well my did it already out of the box and it seems (googled) I'm not the only one


No, that wasn't what I meant. Mine had coil whine when I first got it though, but it stopped when I changed to a new PSU.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phoenix887*
> 
> I hope you will not forget my new bios version of my Inno 3D 780 ti herculez, which I sent to yo guys several weeks ago. Thanks in advance


Of course not! But this will be a slow release unfortunately!


----------



## sweenytodd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUSfreak*
> 
> Sing as in Coil Whine? Well my did it already out of the box and it seems (googled) I'm not the only one


Yeahp, my DirectCU II has also coil while. I even RMA it at Newegg (under 30 days) and still got some whine. I even changed my PSU but still never goes away. I'm considering getting a EVGA when needed an upgrade.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> i believe it's just the drivers. Have you cleaned it up thoroughly when you did the uninstall? Try removing first AB and/or PX, remove settings, before removing drivers.


Ditto here, I've also had an issue setting the clocks with the 340 beta drivers, went back to 337.


----------



## phoenix887

oh not nice to hear. Can you explain [email protected]


----------



## hwoverclkd

The guy is also busy and has a life outside of modding bios for us


----------



## phoenix887

ok this is a logical reason


----------



## Poustic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> We will release more updated vBios as we can as we are experiencing logistic problems at this time!
> 
> _vBios GTX 780 Ti SC ACX
> Version 80.80.34.00.80
> Base core clock 1071Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 1.212v unlocked_
> 
> skyn3t-780TiSCACX.34.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> 
> Our thanks to MonarchX for extensive Beta testing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> skyn3t & Occamrazor


Awesome thanks ! Will this bios work on my reference gigabyte 780 Ti ? (80.80.30.00.01)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phoenix887*
> 
> oh not nice to hear. Can you explain [email protected]


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> The guy is also busy and has a life outside of modding bios for us


Yeah, sometimes life gets in the way!








Me and my Brother skyn3t are VERY busy at this time!
If all goes well you will start to see more bios coming out, through out the next week!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poustic*
> 
> Awesome thanks ! Will this bios work on my reference gigabyte 780 Ti ? (80.80.30.00.01)


By definition all reference bios should work in all reference cards as all are equal, only difference in bios is vendors ID (and some other small code portions!)









Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## bloodindark

the new bios gives me 1.062v voltge , lower that stock is ,so i got the same problem as with your previous bios...don;t kniw what the problem is


----------



## bloodindark

ok i got it to work with evgap recision , msi afterburner voltage control did not work


----------



## DerComissar

Flashed my EVGA vanilla 780 Ti to the new Skyn3t v-bios 80.80.34.00.80 today, after enjoying the previous Skyn3t bios for the past six months.
New bios is working flawlessly. If there is less heat under load as mentioned by Ed, that's a bonus, although not an issue for me with a block.
Nice to have the default clock speed slightly higher now at 1071 MHz., still running the same overclock as before.

Ez3Flash was a joy to use, I hadn't tried it until today.
In my case, all it required to flash the new bios was typing the number 3, and pressing enter, after setting up the Ez3Flash folder with the renamed new bios.
Incredibly simple to use.
Thanks and much appreciation to Ricardo and Ed for all of their hard work.
Rep+ to both.


----------



## kakakakaka

Is there anyone that knows how much mF the capacitors of the 780Ti at the back just above the core have? In the picture in the link marked with: "*C714 and C875"*. Near the top two heatsink screws for the backspring around the core. Mine broke off and I want to buy replacement parts to solder on. I don't have an ESR meter..

Thanks guys!

The link: http://images.anandtech.com/galleries/3191/NVIDIA_GeForce_GTX_780Ti_Back.jpg


----------



## KashunatoR

Please don't forget about the MSI vanilla...


----------



## SardaukarHades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> The best reported change is less heat under load!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fan regulator may be defective, perhaps you should consider RMA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> i believe it's just the drivers. Have you cleaned it up thoroughly when you did the uninstall? Try removing first AB and/or PX, remove settings, before removing drivers.
> 
> Edit: crappy android. I didn't see the lower half of your post until i posted a reply that refreshed the screen. Anyways, if it's jumping around then consider Ed's suggestion


All good, thanks for your reply's.

I will be taking it over my mates house and see if it does the same thing.
I was thinking maybe even flashing the firmware and see if it does it or not.

I really don't want to rma it as I have decided to water cool it anyway









Update - ok tried it on my mates computer and it is doing the same thing.
Ah, didn't really want to rma it.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SardaukarHades*
> 
> All good, thanks for your reply's.
> 
> I will be taking it over my mates house and see if it does the same thing.
> I was thinking maybe even flashing the firmware and see if it does it or not.
> 
> I really don't want to rma it as I have decided to water cool it anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update - ok tried it on my mates computer and it is doing the same thing.
> Ah, didn't really want to rma it.


is it even a good overclocker? if not, then the more reason to RMA it


----------



## Rivers112

Love the new bios









It's nice to have a base clock of 1072MHz with voltage at 975mV gives plenty of room to overclock the ti's

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/bzvyr/

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/uhzm/


----------



## SardaukarHades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> is it even a good overclocker? if not, then the more reason to RMA it


1220, haven't used the skynet bios yet.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Flashed my EVGA vanilla 780 Ti to the new Skyn3t v-bios 80.80.34.00.80 today, after enjoying the previous Skyn3t bios for the past six months.
> New bios is working flawlessly. If there is less heat under load as mentioned by Ed, that's a bonus, although not an issue for me with a block.
> Nice to have the default clock speed slightly higher now at 1071 MHz., still running the same overclock as before.
> 
> Ez3Flash was a joy to use, I hadn't tried it until today.
> In my case, all it required to flash the new bios was typing the number 3, and pressing enter, after setting up the Ez3Flash folder with the renamed new bios.
> Incredibly simple to use.
> Thanks and much appreciation to Ricardo and Ed for all of their hard work.
> Rep+ to both.


In my Brother's name and myself i humbly thank you for your words!








We do all we can for the community! Its in our blood to be of service!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## Silent Scone

It's a great guide for definite and the Reference BIOSs you've released make the world of difference to the crippled stock one.

Still not seen one faster than mine at 1385 in Valley









Sadly I'm leaving this club for Titans thanks to 4k. It's been a pleasure


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's a great guide for definite and the Reference BIOSs you've released make the world of difference to the crippled stock one.
> Still not seen one faster than mine at 1385 in Valley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly I'm leaving this club for Titans thanks to 4k. It's been a pleasure


Ill be there too! check my SIG for our Regular Titan/Titan Black bios!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## bloodindark

evga precision is the only soft that allows custom voltage for my 780ti evga card with the new uploaded bios?or i can do something with msi afterburner too?i ask because i like msi afterburner more than evga.10x


----------



## Silent Scone

Trust me dude I will









My Hydro seems to top out at 150 offset so needs some Skynet lovin'

Will do 2020mhz on the men tho and I've yet to push it further. Maybe the Hynix is loose as a goose on these
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Ill be there too! check my SIG for our Regular Titan/Titan Black bios!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


----------



## Strat79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodindark*
> 
> evga precision is the only soft that allows custom voltage for my 780ti evga card with the new uploaded bios?or i can do something with msi afterburner too?i ask because i like msi afterburner more than evga.10x


It does appear that Precision X is needed to change voltage on the majority, if not all with this BIOS. One suggestion that someone mentioned earlier. If you are set on using AB, you can take the "EVGAVoltageTuner.exe" from the "\EVGA Precision X\Bundle\EVGAVoltageTuner" folder and copy it to the AB folder and uninstall PX and just use its voltage tuner for voltage and AB for everything else. I haven't tried this myself but someone brought it up earlier so I assume it works.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strat79*
> 
> It does appear that Precision X is needed to change voltage on the majority, if not all with this BIOS. One suggestion that someone mentioned earlier. If you are set on using AB, you can take the "EVGAVoltageTuner.exe" from the "\EVGA Precision X\Bundle\EVGAVoltageTuner" folder and copy it to the AB folder and uninstall PX and just use its voltage tuner for voltage and AB for everything else. I haven't tried this myself but someone brought it up earlier so I assume it works.


Just remember to disable _"voltage control"_ in AB settings!









Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## CluckyTaco

Ed & Occam's Razor

Smooth sailing from now after the BIOS update. They seem to be pushing better now like you mentioned. Also please add my second one to the list..

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/gupk3/

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/6hxw5/


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaitu87*
> 
> Ed & Occam's Razor
> 
> Smooth sailing from now after the BIOS update. They seem to be pushing better now like you mentioned. Also please add my second one to the list..
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/gupk3/
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/6hxw5/












P.S. Ed = Occamrazor








You probably meant: skyn3t & occamrazor!


----------



## CluckyTaco

LOL yeah!!


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's a great guide for definite and the Reference BIOSs you've released make the world of difference to the crippled stock one.
> let's wait until my Kingpin pot is here, Just got a DMM and some other stuff...
> 
> 1500+ runs soon considering I can run 1386 stable in bench / game on 1.322v / 508 pwm.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's a great guide for definite and the Reference BIOSs you've released make the world of difference to the crippled stock one.
> 
> Still not seen one faster than mine at 1385 in Valley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly I'm leaving this club for Titans thanks to 4k. It's been a pleasure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I"ll be on ln2 in a few weeks , I'll let you know how 1600 mhz feels.
> 
> ripped a few 1386 runs last night stable , game stable as well ( bf3 ) but temps were terrible ( the mod + dry ice on radiator )
> 
> for some reason I get 13mhz throttling no matter what I do......... if i'm running 1386 set in px it will drop 13 so I have to go 13 higher. so confused.
Click to expand...


----------



## Poustic

I wouldlike to report an issue with
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> We will release more updated vBios as we can as we are experiencing logistic problems at this time!
> 
> _vBios GTX 780 Ti SC ACX
> Version 80.80.34.00.80
> Base core clock 1071Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 1.212v unlocked_
> 
> skyn3t-780TiSCACX.34.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> 
> Our thanks to MonarchX for extensive Beta testing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> skyn3t & Occamrazor


I wouldlike to report an issue with that bios !
I flashed my ref gigabyte 780 ti and I noticed that the fan is locked at 3500rpm, i went back to stock bios and I can run at 4200rpm (seen with gpu shark)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poustic*
> 
> I wouldlike to report an issue with
> I wouldlike to report an issue with that bios !
> I flashed my ref gigabyte 780 ti and I noticed that the fan is locked at 3500rpm, i went back to stock bios and I can run at 4200rpm (seen with gpu shark)


Its not an issue, this is a ACX bios, it has a fan code for ACX and another for reference cooler fan (the one that can be edited and its 3500rpm) your card has a different fan speed so its locked at 3500rpm with this bios! You will have to wait for the appropriate bios for your card or use the one in the OP!

Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## Poustic

OK thanks for the fast answer I can't wait for the new bios


----------



## MonarchX

*I just noticed that nVidia drivers .inf lists 2 different Device ID's for several cards, including GTX 780 Ti - NVIDIA_DEV.1008 and NVIDIA_DEV.100A* . My card is the NVIDIA_DEV.100A version. How is it different from the 1008? Maybe the people who received 100A are the ones who benefit from the 80.80.34.00.80 BIOS and those with 1008 have issues?


----------



## Poustic

Well I just discovered a real issue !
I flashed my ref gigabyte with the modded bios from op (the gigabyte one not the windforce one).
But the voltage is locked at 1.212v, no way to change it !
Then I flashed to the reference modded bios (for nvidia cards I guess) and the voltage is working properly now.
Strange that no one noticed that yet


----------



## 6steven9

I just have a quick question i'm running a EVGA 780 ti SC w/ ACX cooler and i want to try and flash the bios. So I dl'd the nvflash and the new bios and renamed the new bios to "x.rom" and placed it in the "Ez3flash folder". I used GPU-Z to copy the stock bios and saved it. So the next step is to open the "nvflash" executable, which brings up the command prompt window than I type "--protectoff" hit enter than "nvflash -4 -5 -6 x.rom" and hit enter and it should flash the bios?? Sorry for the noob question just a little scared to flash the bios of the gpu i've done MB before.

Curious as well what is the "Ez3flash" batch file in the folder for b/c when i tried you-tubing no one had the file in the folder.


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *6steven9*
> 
> I just have a quick question i'm running a EVGA 780 ti SC w/ ACX cooler and i want to try and flash the bios. So I dl'd the nvflash and the new bios and renamed the new bios to "x.rom" and placed it in the "Ez3flash folder". I used GPU-Z to copy the stock bios and saved it. So the next step is to open the "nvflash" executable, which brings up the command prompt window than I type "--protectoff" hit enter than "nvflash -4 -5 -6 x.rom" and hit enter and it should flash the bios?? Sorry for the noob question just a little scared to flash the bios of the gpu i've done MB before.
> 
> Curious as well what is the "Ez3flash" batch file in the folder for b/c when i tried you-tubing no one had the file in the folder.


You only have to drag and drop the rom file to the nvflash.exe (the windows version) in order to flash. Just try it, can't go wrong, and if it does, you're almost always able to flash it again. You'd have to boot the pc with your iGPU in case of failure.


----------



## 6steven9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakakakaka*
> 
> You only have to drag and drop the rom file to the nvflash.exe (the windows version) in order to flash. Just try it, can't go wrong, and if it does, you're almost always able to flash it again. You'd have to boot the pc with your iGPU in case of failure.


Thanks I don't have an iGPU though running 4930k, but have sli so i'll just remove 1 and flash it and if it works do the same to the other. So I don't need to type anything in dos then just drag and drop the x.rom onto the nvflash.exe and it will do everything for me??


----------



## pharcycle

I tend to do it under DOS as it's a bit safer but if you're not familiar with it then you're probably less likely to make mistakes using nvflash


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *6steven9*
> 
> Thanks I don't have an iGPU though running 4930k, but have sli so i'll just remove 1 and flash it and if it works do the same to the other. So I don't need to type anything in dos then just drag and drop the x.rom onto the nvflash.exe and it will do everything for me??


You don't have to remove any card. When you drag and drop you will see a command window, you'll have to select the gpu you want to flash and confirm.then flash the other one. Flash will be successful upon reboot. You'll have to use the nvflash in the ezflash from the starter post.


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poustic*
> 
> I wouldlike to report an issue with
> I wouldlike to report an issue with that bios !
> I flashed my ref gigabyte 780 ti and I noticed that the fan is locked at 3500rpm, i went back to stock bios and I can run at 4200rpm (seen with gpu shark)


Obviously the one you're talking about is for EVGA superclocked with acx cooler. So, reference card but with different fans.. hence the rpm difference. Try another reference bios.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *6steven9*
> 
> I just have a quick question i'm running a EVGA 780 ti SC w/ ACX cooler and i want to try and flash the bios. So I dl'd the nvflash and the new bios and renamed the new bios to "x.rom" and placed it in the "Ez3flash folder". I used GPU-Z to copy the stock bios and saved it. So the next step is to open the "nvflash" executable, which brings up the command prompt window than I type "--protectoff" hit enter than "nvflash -4 -5 -6 x.rom" and hit enter and it should flash the bios?? Sorry for the noob question just a little scared to flash the bios of the gpu i've done MB before.
> Curious as well what is the "Ez3flash" batch file in the folder for b/c when i tried you-tubing no one had the file in the folder.


You have EZ3flash in my SIG and also my flash guide! EZ3flash IS my brothers work!









Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## 6steven9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You have EZ3flash in my SIG and also my flash guide! EZ3flash IS my brothers work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t


WOW that ez3flash was sooo easy to use I don't know why I was intimidated they both updated successful in like a minute thanks for all the help and thank your brother for creating the program


----------



## kakakakaka

I wonder how people get average frame rates of about mid-eighties in the Valley benchmark, at lower clockspeeds than mine. I'm only getting 81.5 fps at 1295 / 7600 mhz.. I'm on windows 8.1. Is it my windows version?
I'm at 4.5 ghz, with 2400mhz CAS 10 memory, so no bottleneck there. It also lowers as much as 3 fps when I put the GPU in the 8x PCIe slot. That's a lot.
Have tried every setting i can think of in windows/bios/graphics driver.

Anyone an idea?


----------



## VSG

Increase your memory clocks and see.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakakakaka*
> 
> I wonder how people get average frame rates of about mid-eighties in the Valley benchmark, at lower clockspeeds than mine. I'm only getting 81.5 fps at 1295 / 7600 mhz.. I'm on windows 8.1. Is it my windows version?
> I'm at 4.5 ghz, with 2400mhz CAS 10 memory, so no bottleneck there. It also lowers as much as 3 fps when I put the GPU in the 8x PCIe slot. That's a lot.
> Have tried every setting i can think of in windows/bios/graphics driver.
> 
> Anyone an idea?


Win7 is faster in some stuff for sure. But Win8.1 has better data management and such, so the small performance hit, to me, is acceptable.

8.1 still isn't great for gaming, but is definitely better than 8 was. Win7 for gaming is still my choice, Win8.1 for productivity. I run both.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> Win7 is faster in some stuff for sure. But Win8.1 has better data management and such, so the small performance hit, to me, is acceptable.
> 
> 8.1 still isn't great for gaming, but is definitely better than 8 was. Win7 for gaming is still my choice, Win8.1 for productivity. I run both.


and his cpu is a little dated 4.5ghz is not the same as a haswell 4.5ghz


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> and his cpu is a little dated 4.5ghz is not the same as a haswell 4.5ghz


That there is probably a bottleneck. Not a huge one, but still a bottleneck.


----------



## Errorist66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> and his cpu is a little dated 4.5ghz is not the same as a haswell 4.5ghz


And it's PCI-E 1.1 or maybe 2.0...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *6steven9*
> 
> WOW that ez3flash was sooo easy to use I don't know why I was intimidated they both updated successful in like a minute thanks for all the help and thank your brother for creating the program


You can thank him yourself! Search *skyn3t* and send him a PM!









Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## Macbang

After flashing to skyn3t bios for 80.80.34.00.80 did i get this stable overclock without any problem, Will focus on mem, Since core is at allmost at highest= over 130 in core heaven is crashing at dragon with powertarget at 200%

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/mm9/


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macbang*
> 
> After flashing to skyn3t bios for 80.80.34.00.80 did i get this stable overclock without any problem, Will focus on mem, Since core is at allmost at highest= over 130 in core heaven is crashing at dragon with powertarget at 200%
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/mm9/


Reduce power target, increase it only if you have stutters and framedrops!

Read my article:

_The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB/PrecisionX gets its hardware monitor readings from!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP with my formula:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)_

Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## phoenix887

Another Question. Can I use skyn3t-780Ti SC ACX.34.zip at my Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 780 Ti HerculeZ X3 Ultra ? My Card has 6Pin and 8Pin, But the SC ACX teo 8 pin right? Will this makes problems?


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> and his cpu is a little dated 4.5ghz is not the same as a haswell 4.5ghz


Thanks for bringing that up! I've neglected to update my rig! I wasn't aware of that. I now have a 3770K CPU and 2400mhz DDR3, and an Samsung 840 PRO SSD.
I'll update my rig asap.
But, nevertheless, I'm convinced both Heaven and Valley are almost not CPU dependant. I had tested that before, at stock speeds and at OC speeds. Virtually no difference in fps..


----------



## Kknightley

skyn3t,

many thanks to you dude, you saved me a couple days of googling ...

I have used your Gigabyte Windforce F3X - 80.80.30.1A bios version for my GB GTX780Ti cause the card was unstable from factory.

Card boosts to 1236mhz with factory core clock and bios and in 3D (games, apps) drivers will crash every 10 minutes. Now it seem like this problem is gone. I had to downclock the core to 1149mhz everytime i wanted to play a game. Now i can boost it up to 1200mhz with your bios version. Thanks again dude. I have to do some more stress testing now


----------



## Errorist66

Big thanks to Skyn3t and team. I'm happily at 1313mhz on both EVGA780ti SC on water, memory at +300. I think this rock for a reference design!


----------



## derfer

Where do I submit a bios? I have a nvidia vendor card and bios and noticed they didn't get one last time around. The "reference" in op is actually evga.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phoenix887*
> 
> Another Question. Can I use skyn3t-780Ti SC ACX.34.zip at my Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 780 Ti HerculeZ X3 Ultra ? My Card has 6Pin and 8Pin, But the SC ACX teo 8 pin right? Will this makes problems?


No six/eight pin problem!







If your card is reference as the EVGA 780Ti ACX (SC or Non-SC) you can use the bios, but you might see fan misbehavior as the fan profile inside the bios is for ACX and not for Hercules triple fan, but in the other hand it might work just fine!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kknightley*
> 
> skyn3t,
> many thanks to you dude, you saved me a couple days of googling ...
> I have used your Gigabyte Windforce F3X - 80.80.30.1A bios version for my GB GTX780Ti cause the card was unstable from factory.
> Card boosts to 1236mhz with factory core clock and bios and in 3D (games, apps) drivers will crash every 10 minutes. Now it seem like this problem is gone. I had to downclock the core to 1149mhz everytime i wanted to play a game. Now i can boost it up to 1200mhz with your bios version. Thanks again dude. I have to do some more stress testing now


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Errorist66*
> 
> Big thanks to Skyn3t and team. I'm happily at 1313mhz on both EVGA780ti SC on water, memory at +300. I think this rock for a reference design!


Thanks guys! We are happy that you are happy!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derfer*
> 
> Where do I submit a bios? I have a nvidia vendor card and bios and noticed they didn't get one last time around. The "reference" in op is actually evga.


Post it here or send it to me via PM!









Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## Devious ST

Be upgrading to a gtx 780ti this week, and dunno if its worth going for a evga gtx 780ti sc or just the evga gtx 780ti. Can someone give me some advice?
Sent from my RM-875_eu_euro1_217 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious ST*
> 
> Be upgrading to a gtx 780ti this week, and dunno if its worth going for a evga gtx 780ti sc or just the evga gtx 780ti. Can someone give me some advice?
> Sent from my RM-875_eu_euro1_217 using Tapatalk


Don't bother with SC


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Don't bother with SC


classy and hang out with us at 1400mhz


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakakakaka*
> 
> Thanks for bringing that up! I've neglected to update my rig! I wasn't aware of that. I now have a 3770K CPU and 2400mhz DDR3, and an Samsung 840 PRO SSD.
> I'll update my rig asap.
> But, nevertheless, I'm convinced both Heaven and Valley are almost not CPU dependant. I had tested that before, at stock speeds and at OC speeds. Virtually no difference in fps..


True, my 3.5 GHz E-1230V2 gave almost the same score with my 4.1 GHz i7-3770


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Hey guys

Don't know if some of you remember the issue I was having with a few cards Buzzing.
Ended up with a Galaxy GTX780ti Hall of Fame.

Well I bought Planet Explorers today, it uses OpenCL which does all its calculations in CUDA.

My card started buzzing louder than ever (had done it from new but not loud).
Went over to a mates place stuck it in his machine, did the same thing in the same game.
Recorded it:






For those of you who don't remember I pretty much replaced everything besides the CPU and hard drive. (Multiple expensive PSU's too)
End up using noise damping foam to hide the slight buzz, card performs well with an average of 64fps in Heaven completely maxed out 1920x1080.

Any ideas?


----------



## p3gaz_001

If i heard well that's called "Coil Whine"


----------



## marrawi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> We will release more updated vBios as we can as we are experiencing logistic problems at this time!
> 
> _vBios GTX 780 Ti SC ACX
> Version 80.80.34.00.80
> Base core clock 1071Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 1.212v unlocked_
> 
> skyn3t-780TiSCACX.34.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> 
> Our thanks to MonarchX for extensive Beta testing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> skyn3t & Occamrazor


You sir are AWESOME! 1317Mhz rock stable.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/b8bbw/


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> If i heard well that's called "Coil Whine"


My article about it:

"Coil whine is mechanical resonance of the coil with the frequency of the signal passing through it. Physically, a coil is just loops of wire, sometimes with a core other than air. If the frequency of the signal is in resonance with the physical wires of the coil, the coil may vibrate.
There are many electrical parts/circuits which can cause whining noises, so don't just assume you are hearing coils. Annoying buzzing/electrical sound(s) are unlikely to emanate from a coil - you have something else making noise. Whining is caused by a part (or parts) physically vibrating.
Unto itself, voltage is not going to cause a whining sound. Voltage is electrical potential (actually, EMF); current through a device is dependent on the voltage across it. With a GPU, changing the voltage changes the operating frequency of various components within the chip and through the VRM sections, however something is probably in resonance with the signal!








"

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marrawi*
> 
> You sir are AWESOME! 1317Mhz rock stable.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/b8bbw/


Glad you are happy!









Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## Devious ST

Be upgrading to a gtx 780ti this week, and dunno if its worth going for a evga gtx 780ti sc or just the evga gtx 780ti. Can someone give me some advice?


----------



## Descadent

Looking for some help here. I didn't have this problem with my 2x 670 4gb in sli. Yes i have uninstalled and cleaned everything to do with drivers and uninstalled fully and reinstalled msi ab/evga x

anyways....

when MSI or EVGA Precision X is running and yes i'm monitoring...it causes my two 780ti's to go to zero % usage and I get zero fps. Thing is this is mostly with origin games. Ex: same thing happens with bf4, bf:h, and titanfall. however in other games it causes a severe performance loss compared to not having msi ab/evga x running

It causes the games to not even load or take 50 years to load and i get 1 fps....

NOW if i alt tab and close out msi ab then alt tab back to the game BOOM works flawlessly.

Because of this I cannot overclock and I cannot monitor my graphics cards and it's irritating!!!!!

then only thing I haven't done is reinstalled windows 8.1

any help or suggestions?

i7 2600k @ 4.6
8gb ram 1600
120gb ssd
2tb hd
2x 780 ti's superclocked acx


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> My article about it:
> 
> "Coil whine is mechanical resonance of the coil with the frequency of the signal passing through it. Physically, a coil is just loops of wire, sometimes with a core other than air. If the frequency of the signal is in resonance with the physical wires of the coil, the coil may vibrate.
> There are many electrical parts/circuits which can cause whining noises, so don't just assume you are hearing coils. Annoying buzzing/electrical sound(s) are unlikely to emanate from a coil - you have something else making noise. Whining is caused by a part (or parts) physically vibrating.
> Unto itself, voltage is not going to cause a whining sound. Voltage is electrical potential (actually, EMF); current through a device is dependent on the voltage across it. With a GPU, changing the voltage changes the operating frequency of various components within the chip and through the VRM sections, however something is probably in resonance with the signal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "


Great info. My card too suffers this issue. And from my observations it's more related to fps than amount of powerdraw/voltage. With a very high fps the whine is very noticeable at a high pitch (e.g. when you close down Heaven Benchmark). When gaming with v-sync on it's noticeable, but not intrusive. And maybe at 60fps it sounds more like 60 vibrations per second/ Hz.
My wiring of my speakers causes it to hear these frequencies over the speakers







.


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Looking for some help here. I didn't have this problem with my 2x 670 4gb in sli. Yes i have uninstalled and cleaned everything to do with drivers and uninstalled fully and reinstalled msi ab/evga x
> 
> anyways....
> 
> when MSI or EVGA Precision X is running and yes i'm monitoring...it causes my two 780ti's to go to zero % usage and I get zero fps. Thing is this is mostly with origin games. Ex: same thing happens with bf4, bf:h, and titanfall. however in other games it causes a severe performance loss compared to not having msi ab/evga x running
> 
> It causes the games to not even load or take 50 years to load and i get 1 fps....
> 
> NOW if i alt tab and close out msi ab then alt tab back to the game BOOM works flawlessly.
> 
> Because of this I cannot overclock and I cannot monitor my graphics cards and it's irritating!!!!!
> 
> then only thing I haven't done is reinstalled windows 8.1
> 
> any help or suggestions?
> 
> i7 2600k @ 4.6
> 8gb ram 1600
> 120gb ssd
> 2tb hd
> 2x 780 ti's superclocked acx


Have you checked CPU usage during? And did you make sure you're not accidentally using a frame cap? Try this tool: http://www.gainward.com/support/vga/Setup32_EXPERTool_NV_9_4.zip (Gainward XPERTool).
I believe afterburner and precision X use some sort of OSD functionality. This one doesn't. Don't know for sure wether it works on different vendor cards. But I believe it does, I flashed my card to another vendor once and it worked (as far as I can remember)


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derfer*
> 
> Where do I submit a bios? I have a nvidia vendor card and bios and noticed they didn't get one last time around. The "reference" in op is actually evga.


You can use the EVGA referemce, though. I think the only thing that's different is the vendor ID. EVGA uses the same reference cooler, so no problems with fan speeds etc.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakakakaka*
> 
> Have you checked CPU usage during? And did you make sure you're not accidentally using a frame cap? Try this tool: http://www.gainward.com/support/vga/Setup32_EXPERTool_NV_9_4.zip (Gainward XPERTool).
> I believe afterburner and precision X use some sort of OSD functionality. This one doesn't. Don't know for sure wether it works on different vendor cards. But I believe it does, I flashed my card to another vendor once and it worked (as far as I can remember)


cpu usage is like 30-35% gpu usage on both cards is 30-40% while loading but when the game is almost done loading both gpu's drop to zero. close out msi ab... and boom the game jumps up to 120+fps

Monitoring with gpu-z causes no issue though, but i want msi ab/evga precision x for the osd monitoring


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> cpu usage is like 30-35% gpu usage on both cards is 30-40% while loading but when the game is almost done loading both gpu's drop to zero. close out msi ab... and boom the game jumps up to 120+fps
> 
> Monitoring with gpu-z causes no issue though, but i want msi ab/evga precision x for the osd monitoring


Strange issue. How about Fraps for fps? Or use a second screen for monitoring (if available to you)? Just to get you started while figuring out what the problem is.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakakakaka*
> 
> Strange issue. How about Fraps for fps? Or use a second screen for monitoring (if available to you)? Just to get you started while figuring out what the problem is.


using geforce experience for fps counter and zero issues. if i turn off hardware monitoring and overclocking in msi or evga and just have fps counter and no other monitoring it runs fine.

only thing that works with no issues while monitoring gpu statistics in gpu-z everything else kills performance or causings 0%usage and 0 fps until it's turned off

like i said i didn't have this issue with my 2 670 4gbs.

only thing i can think to do at this point is to format and reinstall 8.1


----------



## CluckyTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious ST*
> 
> Be upgrading to a gtx 780ti this week, and dunno if its worth going for a evga gtx 780ti sc or just the evga gtx 780ti. Can someone give me some advice?


This is a common question in this thread and you're not the first. It boils down to this; you shell out an extra 20 bucks for an OC done by EVGA or with some time and effort you can achieve with the regular one. Some people have claimed that SC versions are binned so you get higher ASICs, I beg to differ since both my cards are SC versions the first one had 82% and the second a measly 62%. YMMV. I'd say go for the reg ones and gain some experience in OC'ing. We @ OCN are here to help...


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> using geforce experience for fps counter and zero issues. if i turn off hardware monitoring and overclocking in msi or evga and just have fps counter and no other monitoring it runs fine.
> 
> only thing that works with no issues while monitoring gpu statistics in gpu-z everything else kills performance or causings 0%usage and 0 fps until it's turned off
> 
> like i said i didn't have this issue with my 2 670 4gbs.
> 
> only thing i can think to do at this point is to format and reinstall 8.1


Windows 8.1 has an option for that, to get it back to factory fresh install, or even a fresh up, without losing data. IF, you might try that first, could save some time.

There's also a little command prompt thing to check and repair windows system files. It's the sfc command. E.g. open command prompt (admin) and type in: "sfc /verifyonly" (to check wether there are faulty system files) or "sfc /scannow" (to check and repair).

And, have you tried removing previous videocard drivers? As explained in the starter post.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious ST*
> 
> Be upgrading to a gtx 780ti this week, and dunno if its worth going for a evga gtx 780ti sc or just the evga gtx 780ti. Can someone give me some advice?


I will throw in my two bits, imo the SC version is not worth it over the base Ti, you can overclock it much further yourself.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakakakaka*
> 
> Windows 8.1 has an option for that, to get it back to factory fresh install, or even a fresh up, without losing data. IF, you might try that first, could save some time.
> 
> There's also a little command prompt thing to check and repair windows system files. It's the sfc command. E.g. open command prompt (admin) and type in: "sfc /verifyonly" (to check wether there are faulty system files) or "sfc /scannow" (to check and repair).
> 
> And, have you tried removing previous videocard drivers? As explained in the starter post.


I'll try all of that. I'm playing Wildstar atm and not having a single issue with MSI afterburner running.... Maybe this is something origin related afterall? i didn't see any issues with grid 2 cs :go etc... maybe it's just origin games?

and yeah i completely cleaned every bit of graphics drivers out trying to fix this using a tool from guru3d.


----------



## BlazeTM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KashunatoR*
> 
> I need the same bios...


Same here
need the 80.80.34.00.01 for MSI Reference. I got quite a decent OC on stock bios, 1223 with gpu boost even tho my ASIC is only 63.4%. I would like to try and see if I can go beyond that by overvolting in which case I'm gonna wait for the corsair HG10 adaptor and put a H75 on it to handle the heat from overvolting, Atm I can also do 1250 with GPU boost but I am getting some artefacts in BF4, I dont know if overvolting would solve that or did I just heat a wall that I cant pass? What do you guys think?
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/79r5m/


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaitu87*
> 
> This is a common question in this thread and you're not the first. It boils down to this; you shell out an extra 20 bucks for an OC done by EVGA or with some time and effort you can achieve with the regular one. Some people have claimed that SC versions are binned so you get higher ASICs, I beg to differ since both my cards are SC versions the first one had 82% and the second a measly 62%. YMMV. I'd say go for the reg ones and gain some experience in OC'ing. We @ OCN are here to help...


although there's no guarantee that non-SC would always be a slouch, evga does bin the cards, at least confirmed by EVGA Rep

http://www.overclock.net/t/1459307/official-evga-780-ti-classified-k-ngp-n-owners-club/4550#post_22409445


----------



## derfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Post it here or send it to me via PM!


 GK110_vender_nvidia.zip 140k .zip file


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> cpu usage is like 30-35% gpu usage on both cards is 30-40% while loading but when the game is almost done loading both gpu's drop to zero. close out msi ab... and boom the game jumps up to 120+fps
> Monitoring with gpu-z causes no issue though, but i want msi ab/evga precision x for the osd monitoring


Uninstall Experience...
Use AB with OSD monitoring (the only one with 64bits OSD) but uncheck "voltage control and monitoring", in PrecisionX disable OSD but keep voltage control to manage voltages!
It might do the trick!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derfer*
> 
> GK110_vender_nvidia.zip 140k .zip file


Your card is MSI reference right?

Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Uninstall Experience...
> Use AB with OSD monitoring (the only one with 64bits OSD) but uncheck "voltage control and monitoring", in PrecisionX disable OSD but keep voltage control to manage voltages!
> It might do the trick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your card is MSI reference right?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t


experience isn't the issue.

and i am using ab with osd 64bit. it doesn't matter if you are monitoring or not precision x and ab both crush performance in origin games


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> My article about it:


I remember you posting this for me before, it was helpful, you've been great with explaining things.

Thought I would show you a clearer video to show you the buzzing noise when the card is under stress and high power usage.




I get normal coil whine (high pitched squeal) when exiting Heaven and a couple of of games with unlocked menu framerate.

Vysnc gets rid of that, but not the constant buzzing.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> experience isn't the issue.and i am using ab with osd 64bit. it doesn't matter if you are monitoring or not precision x and ab both crush performance in origin games


Have you tried without experience? Ive seen lots of people complaining about its "interference" with game settings!
Of course you are using AB with 64bit OSD there is not another one, the last RTSS the wasnt 64bit is AB beta 18, what i was trying to tell you is that both AB and precisionX when used together CAN create issues as BOTH are accessing the cards INA3221 chip as It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB/precision gets its reading from the VRM´s!
Im not saying its the answer to your problem but i think you should try it!
My 2 cents!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I remember you posting this for me before, it was helpful, you've been great with explaining things.
> Thought I would show you a clearer video to show you the buzzing noise when the card is under stress and high power usage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get normal coil whine (high pitched squeal) when exiting Heaven and a couple of of games with unlocked menu framerate.
> Vysnc gets rid of that, but not the constant buzzing.


Thanks! Almost all card have coil whine; some more, some less! Its IMO very lousy card components we get for so much money!









Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> although there's no guarantee that non-SC would always be a slouch, evga does bin the cards, at least confirmed by EVGA Rep
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1459307/official-evga-780-ti-classified-k-ngp-n-owners-club/4550#post_22409445











That quote was from the Kingpin thread, quite a different animal from the vanilla Ti's.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That quote was from the Kingpin thread, quite a different animal from the vanilla Ti's.


Yap! only Classifieds and KPE´s are binned!


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Thanks! Almost all card have coil whine; some more, some less! Its IMO very lousy card components we get for so much money!


Thanks Ed

It sucks, but I've picked up a eVGA GTX780ti SC ACX this morning, no card buzz, the cooler is a bit louder, but no BUZZ








Should of bought eVGA to start with.

Now to tell mark_thaddeus the bad news at the HOF owners club...


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Have you tried without experience? Ive seen lots of people complaining about its "interference" with game settings!
> Of course you are using AB with 64bit OSD there is not another one, the last RTSS the wasnt 64bit is AB beta 18, what i was trying to tell you is that both AB and precisionX when used together CAN create issues as BOTH are accessing the cards INA3221 chip as It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB/precision gets its reading from the VRM´s!
> Im not saying its the answer to your problem but i think you should try it!


if it was experience it would then effect all games... but this is mostly just effecting origin games. and i don't run precision x and msi ab at same time. i don't even have precision x installed atm


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> if it was experience it would then effect all games... but this is mostly just effecting origin games. and i don't run precision x and msi ab at same time. i don't even have precision x installed atm


What about the OSD from origin ? That might cause interference?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That quote was from the Kingpin thread, quite a different animal from the vanilla Ti's.


if you re-read on EVGA rep's statement, you'd see he said "any" card. Kingpin and Classifieds are binned, but I believe there must be some kind of binning those non-SC and SC cards go through, perhaps not as rigorous, hence the little price difference.

Just quoting what he said there, whether a marketing pitch or not.


----------



## derfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Your card is MSI reference right?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t


It came in an unmarked box from nvidia direct and the bios as far as I could see appeared to agree with that. Is there something that indicates it's from MSI?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Thanks Ed
> 
> It sucks, but I've picked up a eVGA GTX780ti SC ACX this morning, no card buzz, the cooler is a bit louder, but no BUZZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should of bought eVGA to start with.
> 
> Now to tell mark_thaddeus the bad news at the HOF owners club...


I had two ACX cards (one I had to RMA other in rig now) and neither had / have any coil whine or buzz. Congrats


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> (one I had to RMA other in rig now)


Oh fills me with confidence....lol j/k

Its hard to track down eVGA cards here, usually my local shops don't have them and you have to pay 3% credit card surcharge plus shipping, brings the price up a bit.
But was able to get one luckily, I was going to get the classified, but completely out of stock, and that was in 2 shops I usually buy from.

Performance is the same, but man that horrible buzzing noise is gone, silent gaming at night when the kids are asleep..
Water cooling here I come







(well after the 4790k upgrade)


----------



## p3gaz_001

2nd attempt for entering in the members list:





http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/k6v8d/

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2341805

1315 Mhz .. and probably some extra mhz to pull out.....


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> I believe there must be some kind of binning those non-SC and SC cards go through, perhaps not as rigorous, hence the little price difference.


I'm pretty sure there is no binning between the standard and SC models. I have one of each (both with an SC BIOS now), and they are practically identical both on temperatures and ASIC scores (not that those have demonstrated themselves to be particularly meaningful in measurable terms). The SC was was newer (newer BIOS) and was running cooler until I flashed the other card with the BIOS I dumped from the SC card.

The old card runs about 1-2C hotter, but I'm putting that down to the difference in the back plate - the new card came with much bigger holes surface area on the back plate which affects airflow.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Oh fills me with confidence....lol j/k
> 
> Its hard to track down eVGA cards here, usually my local shops don't have them and you have to pay 3% credit card surcharge plus shipping, brings the price up a bit.
> But was able to get one luckily, I was going to get the classified, but completely out of stock, and that was in 2 shops I usually buy from.
> 
> Performance is the same, but man that horrible buzzing noise is gone, silent gaming at night when the kids are asleep..
> Water cooling here I come
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (well after the 4790k upgrade)










Well I can't complain after a 580, 680, 690 one was bound to go bad from EVGA. RMA was a breeze though. It gave me the confidence to try their G2 PSU because of the customer service I received.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> 2nd attempt for entering in the members list:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/k6v8d/
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2341805
> 
> 1315 Mhz .. and probably some extra mhz to pull out.....


OP should have a self submission. Looks great btw, nice.









https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1cWeM887mcwR3dJIEMkRjSRG_mZEceb09--43NAftmuw/viewform


----------



## p3gaz_001

thanks and selfsubmission sent


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> I'm pretty sure there is no binning between the standard and SC models. I have one of each (both with an SC BIOS now), and they are practically identical both on temperatures and ASIC scores (not that those have demonstrated themselves to be particularly meaningful in measurable terms). The SC was was newer (newer BIOS) and was running cooler until I flashed the other card with the BIOS I dumped from the SC card.
> 
> The old card runs about 1-2C hotter, but I'm putting that down to the difference in the back plate - the new card came with much bigger holes surface area on the back plate which affects airflow.


just give the guy the benefit of the doubt. There maybe a confidentiality around it so no one could speak out publicly. Majority of us are just testing in our own houses without proper equipment and rely on 3rd party software. Besides, I haven't seen anyone stood up and challenged Jacob's statement with solid proof. EVGA may not actually binning non-SC and SC chips, but those have specific bins already as soon as they come out of the nvidia fab.

I've worked in semicon industry for a number of years (specifically testing flash memory and processors) and I can say that tests are not just limited to temp, clock speed, and voltages which many of us look at. Of course, that's the most important for many, myself included. But how those bins actually affect the pricing, i don't know...i never worked in that department.

And i have to agree, those backplates, for the most part, provide aesthetics and protection. Temp-wise, i disagree on the marketing pitch that it's shaving off up to 3c. The test made where it cut down 3C should be disclosed, otherwise it would just mislead the consumers. I did my own tests on my games and i've seen as much as 6C increase with the backplate on!


----------



## gordan

I was referring to the I/O plates when I said "backplate". My bad.


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> I'm pretty sure there is no binning between the standard and SC models. I have one of each (both with an SC BIOS now), and they are practically identical both on temperatures and ASIC scores (not that those have demonstrated themselves to be particularly meaningful in measurable terms). The SC was was newer (newer BIOS) and was running cooler until I flashed the other card with the BIOS I dumped from the SC card.
> 
> The old card runs about 1-2C hotter, but I'm putting that down to the difference in the back plate - the new card came with much bigger holes surface area on the back plate which affects airflow.


Or it might be TIM application difference/heatsink flatness?


----------



## Mulle1991

Hello everyone.

I really can not decide on whether I should order the EVGA GTX 780Ti or GTX 780TI Superclocked?

what cards should i go for and why?

Regards


----------



## GoldenTiger

Hey skyn3t, I just grabbed a GTX 780 Ti (Gigabyte windforce 3, 780TI-OC model) with BIOS revision 80.80.34.00.3E. Is there a compatible BIOS I can use for this? It has 2x 8-pin power and an 8+2 phase vrm with ncp4208 volt controller.

Attaching the bios in case you are able to do it if there isn't a suitable one














. Thanks!

gigabytegtx780ti-oc_stock_3fan.zip 135k .zip file


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mulle1991*
> 
> Hello everyone.
> 
> I really can not decide on whether I should order the EVGA GTX 780Ti or GTX 780TI Superclocked?
> 
> what cards should i go for and why?
> 
> Regards


If you plan on overclocking then the superclocked is a waste of money as both will reach clocks much higher than the factory ones. If you don't then the superclocked should give a little more performance.


----------



## numminorih

Hello to everybody.
First i want to thx to all skyn3t team. I use you bios on my first 780ti DC2 Asus.

Now I have GV-N78TOC-3GD (rev. 1.0) whith bios 80.80.34.00.3E (it last update bios from manufacture - 02/19/14)

Tell me, please, where I can find skyn3t version of this bios for my card?

Thx again.

Sory for my "pure" english


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mulle1991*
> 
> Hello everyone.
> 
> I really can not decide on whether I should order the EVGA GTX 780Ti or GTX 780TI Superclocked?
> 
> what cards should i go for and why?
> 
> Regards


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> If you plan on overclocking then the superclocked is a waste of money as both will reach clocks much higher than the factory ones. If you don't then the superclocked should give a little more performance.


or if you are not buying yet, wait for the SC price to dip down again. Check pcpartpicker price trend, SC (both acx and non-acx) tend to go lower than the non-SC version. I got my SC for $680+ plus 20 MIR, hence $660+


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derfer*
> 
> It came in an unmarked box from nvidia direct and the bios as far as I could see appeared to agree with that. Is there something that indicates it's from MSI?


Well i was just asking because 80.80.34.00.*01* is all brands reference bios!








Can you check on the back of the card for some brand reference or better yet take some high res pics and post it here or sent it to me so i can check the cards origin!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> I'm pretty sure there is no binning between the standard and SC models. I have one of each (both with an SC BIOS now), and they are practically identical both on temperatures and ASIC scores (not that those have demonstrated themselves to be particularly meaningful in measurable terms). The SC was was newer (newer BIOS) and was running cooler until I flashed the other card with the BIOS I dumped from the SC card.
> The old card runs about 1-2C hotter, but I'm putting that down to the difference in the back plate - the new card came with much bigger holes surface area on the back plate which affects airflow.


And you are right my friend! there is no binning in standard and SC chips, only with Classifieds and KPE's!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Hey skyn3t, I just grabbed a GTX 780 Ti (Gigabyte windforce 3, 780TI-OC model) with BIOS revision 80.80.34.00.3E. Is there a compatible BIOS I can use for this? It has 2x 8-pin power and an 8+2 phase vrm with ncp4208 volt controller.
> Attaching the bios in case you are able to do it if there isn't a suitable one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Thanks!
> 
> gigabytegtx780ti-oc_stock_3fan.zip 135k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *numminorih*
> 
> Hello to everybody.
> First i want to thx to all skyn3t team. I use you bios on my first 780ti DC2 Asus.
> Now I have GV-N78TOC-3GD (rev. 1.0) whith bios 80.80.34.00.3E (it last update bios from manufacture - 02/19/14)
> Tell me, please, where I can find skyn3t version of this bios for my card?
> Thx again.
> Sorry for my "pure" english


You just have to wait a little while longer and i will post that bios for you all!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mulle1991*
> 
> Hello everyone.
> I really can not decide on whether I should order the EVGA GTX 780Ti or GTX 780TI Superclocked?
> what cards should i go for and why?
> Regards


Same card, same bios, only a small (very small) speed bump, not worth the extra $$$!









Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You just have to wait a little while longer and i will post that bios for you all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t


Thanks, much appreciated!


----------



## numminorih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Originally Posted by OccamRazor View Post
> 
> You just have to wait a little while longer and i will post that bios for you all! thumb.gif
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t


thx, will wait.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> or if you are not buying yet, wait for the SC price to dip down again. Check pcpartpicker price trend, SC (both acx and non-acx) tend to go lower than the non-SC version. I got my SC for $680+ plus 20 MIR, hence $660+


Yeah I've also seen this on Amazon. Classified also drops to $729 sometimes, maybe lower.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Right. That's the amount i paid for my classy last month, 729 @amazon


----------



## Kknightley

Guyz please, where can be the problem when my VGA drivers are still resetting ? "Display driver has stopped responding" ... every time after half hour of gaming. Clocks 1200mhz core / 7000 memory / 1.1V, temperatures around 72°C and bios by skynet. I tired stock voltage, 1.2V but still the same problem.

My card is GIGABYTE GTX780 Ti GHZ (stock 1085/7000 boost to 1150).

Im running on PSU: EVGA SuperNOVA NEX750B (750W bronze certificate).

Any ideas where's the problem or what to do ? I tried clean install my drivers, still crashing after 30-45min of playing. Now im going to test force disable Nvidia PowerMizer (somebody wrote about that in here (http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/id-1798315/fixed-gtx-780-display-driver-stopped-responding-recovered.html)

Thanks.

by the way, with the stock manufacturer bios i cannot overcome core limit > 1150mhz. Every 10 minutes od gaming drivers crashed. I had to downclock core to 1140 for stable gaming.


----------



## pharcycle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kknightley*
> 
> Guyz please, where can be the problem when my VGA drivers are still resetting ? "Display driver has stopped responding" ... every time after half hour of gaming. Clocks 1200mhz core / 7000 memory / 1.1V, temperatures around 72°C and bios by skynet. I tired stock voltage, 1.2V but still the same problem.
> 
> My card is GIGABYTE GTX780 Ti GHZ (stock 1085/7000 boost to 1150).
> 
> Im running on PSU: EVGA SuperNOVA NEX750B (750W bronze certificate).
> 
> Any ideas where's the problem or what to do ? I tried clean install my drivers, still crashing after 30-45min of playing. Now im going to test force disable Nvidia PowerMizer (somebody wrote about that in here (http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/id-1798315/fixed-gtx-780-display-driver-stopped-responding-recovered.html)
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> by the way, with the stock manufacturer bios i cannot overcome core limit > 1150mhz. Every 10 minutes od gaming drivers crashed. I had to downclock core to 1140 for stable gaming.


maybe 1140 MHz is just your limit. Honestly 60 MHz isn't going to make much difference


----------



## magalini

I had 2 of the Gigabyte GHZ editions, I took them back. Unstable out of the box - either in SLI or independently.

Worst GPU experience ever.

They may have been fine if I'd flashed their BIOS and put them under water, but that was a big IF for such expensive cards, and I wouldn't have been able to take them back after that if they still failed.


----------



## p3gaz_001

my card it's so damn good









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3397405


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kknightley*
> 
> Guyz please, where can be the problem when my VGA drivers are still resetting ? "Display driver has stopped responding" ... every time after half hour of gaming. Clocks 1200mhz core / 7000 memory / 1.1V, temperatures around 72°C and bios by skynet. I tired stock voltage, 1.2V but still the same problem.
> 
> My card is GIGABYTE GTX780 Ti GHZ (stock 1085/7000 boost to 1150).
> 
> Im running on PSU: EVGA SuperNOVA NEX750B (750W bronze certificate).
> 
> Any ideas where's the problem or what to do ? I tried clean install my drivers, still crashing after 30-45min of playing. Now im going to test force disable Nvidia PowerMizer (somebody wrote about that in here (http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/id-1798315/fixed-gtx-780-display-driver-stopped-responding-recovered.html)
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> by the way, with the stock manufacturer bios i cannot overcome core limit > 1150mhz. Every 10 minutes od gaming drivers crashed. I had to downclock core to 1140 for stable gaming.


Did you monitor your usage/power/voltage during gameplay? Stock BIOS becomes unstable at higher overclocks because it keeps on changing the voltage level.
And, to be honest, not to be a troll, but in my particular case, the skynet BIOS doesn't work well at all for my specific card. I managed to recreate a BIOS (because I couldn't wait for skynet to come with one) and that one works best. Even though I copied some code from skynet's bios, there was just one bit different in the code. I tested it several times and it gave me the same outcome every time. Same issue, driver stopped responding. But that's just in my particular case.

But, I think you should RMA if it does this even with stock settings and BIOS. Or try in another pc first.


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharcycle*
> 
> maybe 1140 MHz is just your limit. Honestly 60 MHz isn't going to make much difference


60 maybe not, but 100 mhz is about 8%, that's significant enough. (edit: and not an unrealistic goal, concidering what others achieved)


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakakakaka*
> 
> Did you monitor your usage/power/voltage during gameplay? Stock BIOS becomes unstable at higher overclocks because it keeps on changing the voltage level.
> And, to be honest, not to be a troll, but in my particular case, the skynet BIOS doesn't work well at all for my specific card. I managed to recreate a BIOS (because I couldn't wait for skynet to come with one) and that one works best. Even though I copied some code from skynet's bios, there was just one bit different in the code. I tested it several times and it gave me the same outcome every time. Same issue, driver stopped responding. But that's just in my particular case.
> 
> But, I think you should RMA if it does this even with stock settings and BIOS. Or try in another pc first.


Any chance you can post your modded bios, or even modify the one I posted? I want to try the sky one once it's ready but would like to have options to try and see what goes best!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakakakaka*
> 
> Did you monitor your usage/power/voltage during gameplay? Stock BIOS becomes unstable at higher overclocks because it keeps on changing the voltage level.
> And, to be honest, not to be a troll, but in my particular case, the skynet BIOS doesn't work well at all for my specific card. I managed to recreate a BIOS (because I couldn't wait for skynet to come with one) and that one works best. Even though I copied some code from skynet's bios, there was just one bit different in the code. I tested it several times and it gave me the same outcome every time. Same issue, driver stopped responding. But that's just in my particular case.
> 
> But, I think you should RMA if it does this even with stock settings and BIOS. Or try in another pc first.


There are newer cards/bios with different DEVICE ID´s that do not behave well with old bios (100A /1004) best bet is newer bios!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Any chance you can post your modded bios, or even modify the one I posted? I want to try the sky one once it's ready but would like to have options to try and see what goes best!


The bios i posted is for EVGA 780Ti ACX with the newer .34 bios batch! Until now everyone is happy with it!









http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/11400_100#post_22449451

Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> my card it's so damn good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3397405


way to go!


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Any chance you can post your modded bios, or even modify the one I posted? I want to try the sky one once it's ready but would like to have options to try and see what goes best!


Well, no, I'm sorry. Tried that a while ago and was not well received. You should stick with the ones provided by Skynet or try it yourself. I don't want to get in anyone's way. And even so, I have a different card than yours. Probably won't mean any difference. If you want to try for yourself, there's always the Kepler Bios Tweaker to experiment. At your own risk of course.


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> There are newer cards/bios with different DEVICE ID´s that do not behave well with old bios (100A /1004) best bet is newer bios!


What do you mean, newer BIOS? Do you mean in the starter post? I have the Gainward Phantom, it has the 100A bios, the one done by me and the old one by your brother, as well as the newer one in the starter post. Only 'mine' seems to work well for me. And I don't know why, except that there was just one bit difference in the hex code that I PM'ed you about (just briefly before the BIOS from skyn3t was posted). But, since there's no one else with the same issue, I suppose it's just an abnormality. Heard no one complain about it







. But still strange though. Nonetheless, mine was based on a reference BIOS from skyn3t, where I just copied the voltage table and nothing else. The rest done with Kepler Bios Tweaker, at the time the version without voltage sliders.
Anyway, I still value all of your work and thank you for providing us with these gifts, free of charge! I wouldn't mind if you'd put a "Donate" button on the starterpost.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> There are newer cards/bios with different DEVICE ID´s that do not behave well with old bios (100A /1004) best bet is newer bios!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bios i posted is for EVGA 780Ti ACX with the newer .34 bios batch! Until now everyone is happy with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/11400_100#post_22449451
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t


Heya,

Yeah, I already had tried that one but it gets stuck at 1.075v under load, probably due to my board having a non reference design.... Would love to see a modded version of the bios I posted







still!


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Heya,
> 
> Yeah, I already had tried that one but it gets stuck at 1.075v under load, probably due to my board having a non reference design.... Would love to see a modded version of the bios I posted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still!


OccamRazer thinks you are talking about the EVGA superclocked, as shown in your rig (so did I), but you're talking about the Gigabyte. Maybe update your rig (As should I







)


----------



## Kknightley

Guyz, whats the chance to flash EVGA bios to my GIGABYTE card ? Driver har stopping response message is really annoying. I think bios could fix this, skyn3t bios helped me a lot but its still not stable after 45 minutes of gaming. Any advice ?


----------



## pharcycle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakakakaka*
> 
> 60 maybe not, but 100 mhz is about 8%, that's significant enough. (edit: and not an unrealistic goal, concidering what others achieved)


Perhaps but put it into context, if your card is struggling to play a title and you're only getting say 40 fps then overclocking by an extra 10% is at best only going to net you 44fps which in my book doesn't really change things much!

At 60MHz, about 5% more, the difference is obviously even less (about 2fps in my example above)

For fun, yes squeeze every last bit of performance out your card for benches but for gaming where I really can't see it making a practical difference I would just drop it down 60Mhz and enjoy the game!

But that's just me!


----------



## Kknightley

Hmh, maybe i found a solution for my GPU crash problem. Tried to set power plan to performance instead adaptive ... AC: Black Flag had run around 1hour a no crash yet ... *wish me luck*


----------



## Mulle1991

Hello all









Just got my EVGA GTX 780TI SC ACX for like an hour ago

Is any of you experiencing Artifacts with Driver: 337.88 (Win 8.1) on your GTX 780 TI's??

I just rolled back a driver to 335.23 and problem solved









Is something wrong with the Driver or the Card?

Plzz respond









Regards


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kknightley*
> 
> Guyz, whats the chance to flash EVGA bios to my GIGABYTE card ? Driver har stopping response message is really annoying. I think bios could fix this, skyn3t bios helped me a lot but its still not stable after 45 minutes of gaming. Any advice ?


Yes, fill your SIG with your RIG! IT helps US to help YOU!









Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yes, fill your SIG with your RIG! IT helps US to help YOU!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t


Yup, just updated mine







. The bios i posted above needing a mod is for the card I am using, Gigabyte 780 ti oc with 8+2 vrm.


----------



## zacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mulle1991*
> 
> Hello all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my EVGA GTX 780TI SC ACX for like an hour ago
> 
> Is any of you experiencing Artifacts with Driver: 337.88 (Win 8.1) on your GTX 780 TI's??
> 
> I just rolled back a driver to 335.23 and problem solved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is something wrong with the Driver or the Card?
> 
> Plzz respond
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards


also had artifacts on 337.81 its a driver problem


----------



## Mulle1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zacker*
> 
> also had artifacts on 337.81 its a driver problem


So the driver is for sure the issue here?

Not the card?









I have no problems what so ever with driver 335,23









Regards


----------



## McBacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Looking for some help here. I didn't have this problem with my 2x 670 4gb in sli. Yes i have uninstalled and cleaned everything to do with drivers and uninstalled fully and reinstalled msi ab/evga x
> 
> anyways....
> 
> when MSI or EVGA Precision X is running and yes i'm monitoring...it causes my two 780ti's to go to zero % usage and I get zero fps. Thing is this is mostly with origin games. Ex: same thing happens with bf4, bf:h, and titanfall. however in other games it causes a severe performance loss compared to not having msi ab/evga x running
> 
> It causes the games to not even load or take 50 years to load and i get 1 fps....
> 
> NOW if i alt tab and close out msi ab then alt tab back to the game BOOM works flawlessly.
> 
> Because of this I cannot overclock and I cannot monitor my graphics cards and it's irritating!!!!!
> 
> then only thing I haven't done is reinstalled windows 8.1
> 
> any help or suggestions?
> 
> i7 2600k @ 4.6
> 8gb ram 1600
> 120gb ssd
> 2tb hd
> 2x 780 ti's superclocked acx


Disable game OSD on Game Properties at Origin and you are good to go!


----------



## Devious ST

I'm now a proud owner of a EVGA GTX 780 TI SC


----------



## VSG

You mean "now"









Congrats!


----------



## jon6113

Just an FYI. 780Ti at Newegg for $599 today plus WatchDogs:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127770&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL062714&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL062714-_-EMC-062714-Latest-_-DesktopGraphicsVideoCards-_-14127770-L05C


----------



## McBacker

Got my baby yesterday!


----------



## Luciferxy

OccamRazor ...

if I may ask, why is it that in the Skyn3t-Ti-vBios-Gigabyte, the power limit from PCIe rail is that big ?


Spoiler: KBT 1.27


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> OccamRazor ...
> 
> if I may ask, why is it that in the Skyn3t-Ti-vBios-Gigabyte, the power limit from PCIe rail is that big ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: KBT 1.27


secrets of the trade...


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> secrets of the trade...


so be it ... he he









I was gonna flash that to my card, but a bit worried about that power table (due to my PSU). In the end, I edited my stock bios with 'modest' change in power table, so far it's pretty good 1254 stable in valley, still with boost though


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> so be it ... he he
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was gonna flash that to my card, but a bit worried about that power table (due to my PSU). In the end, I edited my stock bios with 'modest' change in power table, so far it's pretty good 1254 stable in valley, still with boost though


Just remember to keep the PT at 100% and only increase it if you experience stutters and frame drops due to low power draw and you will be fine!


----------



## Luciferxy

gotcha, thanks alot


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> OccamRazor ...
> 
> if I may ask, why is it that in the Skyn3t-Ti-vBios-Gigabyte, the power limit from PCIe rail is that big ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: KBT 1.27


The PCIe rail limit according to spec is normally 75W - I'm guessing that's why you are asking. Unfortunately, when you start tweaking the limits, regardless of what you set the others to, you won't be able to get past around 110% TDP (don't quote me on the exact figure, but it was in that ball park) without bumping up the PCIe rail limit. You can find out for yourself - set the PCIe limit to 75W and see how far up the TDP you get before GPU-Z says the GPU is Pwr throttled regardless of what you set the power limit to using Precision X.

As to why exactly so much current needs to be drawn from the slot - I am not sure. The only logical explanation I can come up with is that some parts of the card are only powered from the slot, and as you push the rest of the card further they start needing more amps to keep up.


----------



## maurokim

Good evening to all. You can not change my bios? The vga is the Inno3D GTX 780 Ti DHS edition. Thanks to all and sorry for my English is not perfect.









DHSorig.zip 135k .zip file


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maurokim*
> 
> Good evening to all. You can not change my bios? The vga is the Inno3D GTX 780 Ti DHS edition. Thanks to all and sorry for my English is not perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DHSorig.zip 135k .zip file


Its on the bios pool to mod! Just have a little patience!









Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## Mio20

Hello

780TiGigabytewinforce3.jpg 652k .jpg file


----------



## nick779

Well now that my 780ti is stable I can sell my 770. Just gotta figure out where to sell it because I hate eBay.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> my card it's so damn good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3397405


Average








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2665983?


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zacker*
> 
> also had artifacts on 337.81 its a driver problem


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mulle1991*
> 
> So the driver is for sure the issue here?
> 
> Not the card?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problems what so ever with driver 335,23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards


^ See above, I can confirm it is indeed a driver issue. White artifacts in Unigine Heaven 4.0 on 337.88. I had just added a second EVGA 780 Ti SC w/ACX and also updated to this driver around the same time and was worried about the white artifacts, long story short extensive web research will lead you to multiple sources including Nvidia stating 337.88 is producing artifacts in Heaven and who knows what other games/applications.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious ST*
> 
> I'm now a proud owner of a EVGA GTX 780 TI SC


Good choice! I just picked up a second of the same for SLI. Benches below if youre curious.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McBacker*
> 
> Got my baby yesterday!


Ditto.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Average
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2665983?


That Physics score is EPIC. Although I think Firestrike isn't nearly as comprehensive as '11 as far CPU is concerned. I have tried and tried and the limit for my 4930 is 4.6GHz, and it took bumping up PLL from 1.8 to 1.9V to get that stable right around 1.4V.

Here's my Firestrike and '11 on default clocks, vbios and voltage:

SLI
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2339164

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8466885

Single GPU
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2183597

If anyone is running 780 Ti SLI in an Air 540 here is a mod I did that may help keep things cool:


----------



## Mulle1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> ^ See above, I can confirm it is indeed a driver issue. White artifacts in Unigine Heaven 4.0 on 337.88. I had just added a second EVGA 780 Ti SC w/ACX and also updated to this driver around the same time and was worried about the white artifacts, long story short extensive web research will lead you to multiple sources including Nvidia stating 337.88 is producing artifacts in Heaven and who knows what other games/applications.
> Good choice! I just picked up a second of the same for SLI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto.
> That Physics score is EPIC. Although I think Firestrike isn't nearly as comprehensive as '11 as far CPU is concerned. I have tried and tried and the limit for my 4930 is 4.6GHz, and it took bumping up PLL from 1.8 to 1.9V to get that stable right around 1.4V.
> 
> Here's my Firestrike and '11 on default clocks, vbios and voltage:
> 
> SLI
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2339164
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8466885
> 
> Single GPU
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2183597
> 
> If anyone is running 780 Ti SLI in an Air 540 here is a mod I did that may help keep things cool:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> ^ See above, I can confirm it is indeed a driver issue. White artifacts in Unigine Heaven 4.0 on 337.88. I had just added a second EVGA 780 Ti SC w/ACX and also updated to this driver around the same time and was worried about the white artifacts, long story short extensive web research will lead you to multiple sources including Nvidia stating 337.88 is producing artifacts in Heaven and who knows what other games/applications.
> Good choice! I just picked up a second of the same for SLI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto.
> That Physics score is EPIC. Although I think Firestrike isn't nearly as comprehensive as '11 as far CPU is concerned. I have tried and tried and the limit for my 4930 is 4.6GHz, and it took bumping up PLL from 1.8 to 1.9V to get that stable right around 1.4V.
> 
> Here's my Firestrike and '11 on default clocks, vbios and voltage:
> 
> SLI
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2339164
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8466885
> 
> Single GPU
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2183597
> 
> If anyone is running 780 Ti SLI in an Air 540 here is a mod I did that may help keep things cool:


Thats good thanks


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> ^ See above, I can confirm it is indeed a driver issue. White artifacts in Unigine Heaven 4.0 on 337.88. I had just added a second EVGA 780 Ti SC w/ACX and also updated to this driver around the same time and was worried about the white artifacts, long story short extensive web research will lead you to multiple sources including Nvidia stating 337.88 is producing artifacts in Heaven and who knows what other games/applications.
> Good choice! I just picked up a second of the same for SLI. Benches below if youre curious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto.
> That Physics score is EPIC. Although I think Firestrike isn't nearly as comprehensive as '11 as far CPU is concerned. I have tried and tried and the limit for my 4930 is 4.6GHz, and it took bumping up PLL from 1.8 to 1.9V to get that stable right around 1.4V.
> 
> Here's my Firestrike and '11 on default clocks, vbios and voltage:
> 
> SLI
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2339164
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8466885
> 
> Single GPU
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2183597
> 
> If anyone is running 780 Ti SLI in an Air 540 here is a mod I did that may help keep things cool:


You're right Firestrike isn't as taxing on the CPU as 3DMark11 and it finds weaknesses in my BCLK that FS doesn't! (without more volts







). Ram and timings play a huge part in FS though. Think that run would have been at CL8 2133 or tight CL9 2400


----------



## EinZerstorer

what are safe relative long term voltages for a 780ti classy?

i've ran 1.35 for a handful of bench tests, but stay at 1.3 or lower the rest of the time,

I am on air but my temps stay under 85c and 70c VRM on these 1.35 runs,

what's good for long term or safe on air ???


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> what are safe relative long term voltages for a 780ti classy?
> i've ran 1.35 for a handful of bench tests, but stay at 1.3 or lower the rest of the time,
> I am on air but my temps stay under 85c and 70c VRM on these 1.35 runs,
> what's good for long term or safe on air ???


As you know voltage doesn't mean anything unless there is some kind of load to the card and amperage "flows" within!
Keep an eye on the temps and on the power limit!
How much % have you seen in those "runs"?

Cheers

Ed


----------



## p3gaz_001

oh well not for me since i'm coming from a 780 wich was a bit crappy...









didn't even wasted much time in getting a fully unlocked bios, just sold it away.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> way to go!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Average
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2665983?
Click to expand...


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> As you know voltage doesn't mean anything unless there is some kind of load to the card and amperage "flows" within!
> Keep an eye on the temps and on the power limit!
> How much % have you seen in those "runs"?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


I'm on the evga official bios update, max power use-age has been like 55/60% , which makes me think they upped the tdp limit on the updated bios by quite a bit !!! before i'd hit 110 / 114 % in a run, now it's 55/60% at 1320mhz / 1.300v............


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> I'm on the evga official bios update, max power use-age has been like 55/60% , which makes me think they upped the tdp limit on the updated bios by quite a bit !!! before i'd hit 110 / 114 % in a run, now it's 55/60% at 1320mhz / 1.300v............


Send me that bios so i can take a look!


----------



## luciddreamer124

I'm having this strange problem all of the sudden. As soon as the ACX SC bios came out I flashed it, and everything was working perfectly at 1.212v and 1215 mhz. It seemed completely stable. Just recently though, I'm getting benchmark and game crashes if I apply ANY overclock at all. After about 2 seconds into a game or benchmark it will crash giving me a display kernel error, and the card will downclock to 1071 mhz. I tried rolling back from the beta 340.43 drivers to 337.88 but it seems to have only made it worse.

This issue seemed to kind of come out of nowhere, any ideas?

Thanks!

EDIT: Well I feel rather silly, after I updated drivers I forgot to up the voltage again! Problem solved (I think anyway)


----------



## Silent Scone

This is an old score I clocked on my Ti's but thought I'd share it...that three card scaling!









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2852434?


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You're right Firestrike isn't as taxing on the CPU as 3DMark11 and it finds weaknesses in my BCLK that FS doesn't! (without more volts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Ram and timings play a huge part in FS though. Think that run would have been at CL8 2133 or tight CL9 2400


I am not completely familiar with what components get stressed the most between Firestrike and '11 but for me with X79 going from dual-channel to quad-channel yielded a 1k improvement in '11 Physics, from 14.1k to 15.2k while Firestrike reflected no difference at all; so if memory is more stressed in Firestrike it must be platform dependent. Concerning timings, I've tried to get 2400 Mhz stable but had to increase the timings from 11,11,11,27 to like 13,13,13,31 and ended up with less performance than 2133 Mhz with the tighter timings and it was still BSOD city in the end.

One thing that not a lot know of that seems to help if youre running high memory frequency in conjunction with a CPU OC that is on the edge is increasing PLL voltage. Increasing this from 1.8 to 1.9V allowed me to dial back VCore from 1.445 to 1.398V as measured on the board with a multi-meter. Not sure what the consequence of doing this is but no-one seems to worry about it so I'm running 1.9V PLL 24/7.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> what are safe relative long term voltages for a 780ti classy?
> 
> i've ran 1.35 for a handful of bench tests, but stay at 1.3 or lower the rest of the time,
> 
> I am on air but my temps stay under 85c and 70c VRM on these 1.35 runs,
> 
> what's good for long term or safe on air ???


Just get a second GPU if you really need the performance, I was on a Skyn3t vbios and although it was great holding 1270 core at 1.21V the temps were about 15C higher than with the default EVGA SC vbios and the performance was maybe another 15%, from say 12k GPU in Firestrike to 14k. After prematurely frying a pair of 680M's in only two years time running only a moderate OC (1.025V up from .986V and +225 core/+450 memory) I don't feel like repeating that with these cards. If you can afford it, just add another card, SLI works with about 95% of the games out there and for the ones that it doesn't (Titanfell, etc.) they are not very graphically demanding and one 780 Ti can handle them. Nvidia actually knows what they are doing, although we don't like it the Boost algorithm works the way it does because the VRM can only handle about 80-85C long-term, which is where they are at when the GPU is at 70-75C. Unless youre on water, I highly recommend staying with the default vbios and try to keep your temps below 75C.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> This is an old score I clocked on my Ti's but thought I'd share it...that three card scaling!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2852434?


Edit:

That is a great score!


----------



## Silent Scone

Doesn't scale well?

...That puts me tenth in the 3x GPU HOF lol...

Thanks









Yes 4K scaling is better than 1080/1440p

Two cards:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2852680?


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> I am not completely familiar with what components get stressed the most between Firestrike and '11 but for me with X79 going from dual-channel to quad-channel yielded a 1k improvement in '11 Physics, from 14.1k to 15.2k while Firestrike reflected no difference at all; so if memory is more stressed in Firestrike it must be platform dependent. Concerning timings, I've tried to get 2400 Mhz stable but had to increase the timings from 11,11,11,27 to like 13,13,13,31 and ended up with less performance than 2133 Mhz with the tighter timings and it was still BSOD city in the end.
> 
> One thing that not a lot know of that seems to help if youre running high memory frequency in conjunction with a CPU OC that is on the edge is increasing PLL voltage. Increasing this from 1.8 to 1.9V allowed me to dial back VCore from 1.445 to 1.398V as measured on the board with a multi-meter. Not sure what the consequence of doing this is but no-one seems to worry about it so I'm running 1.9V PLL 24/7.
> Just get a second GPU if you really need the performance, I was on a Skyn3t vbios and although it was great holding 1270 core at 1.21V the temps were about 15C higher than with the default EVGA SC vbios and the performance was maybe another 15%, from say 12k GPU in Firestrike to 14k. After prematurely frying a pair of 680M's in only two years time running only a moderate OC (1.025V up from .986V and +225 core/+450 memory) I don't feel like repeating that with these cards. If you can afford it, just add another card, SLI works with about 95% of the games out there and for the ones that it doesn't (Titanfell, etc.) they are not very graphically demanding and one 780 Ti can handle them. Nvidia actually knows what they are doing, although we don't like it the Boost algorithm works the way it does because the VRM can only handle about 80-85C long-term, which is where they are at when the GPU is at 70-75C. Unless youre on water, I highly recommend staying with the default vbios and try to keep your temps below 75C.


the point isn't to run 2 cards

it's to push 1 to the max and see how good you or the card can OC


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I am not completely familiar with what components get stressed the most between Firestrike and '11 but for me with X79 going from dual-channel to quad-channel yielded a 1k improvement in '11 Physics, from 14.1k to 15.2k while Firestrike reflected no difference at all; so if memory is more stressed in Firestrike it must be platform dependent. Concerning timings, I've tried to get 2400 Mhz stable but had to increase the timings from 11,11,11,27 to like 13,13,13,31 and ended up with less performance than 2133 Mhz with the tighter timings and it was still BSOD city in the end.
> 
> One thing that not a lot know of that seems to help if youre running high memory frequency in conjunction with a CPU OC that is on the edge is increasing PLL voltage. Increasing this from 1.8 to 1.9V allowed me to dial back VCore from 1.445 to 1.398V as measured on the board with a multi-meter. Not sure what the consequence of doing this is but no-one seems to worry about it so I'm running 1.9V PLL 24/7.
> Just get a second GPU if you really need the performance, I was on a Skyn3t vbios and although it was great holding 1270 core at 1.21V the temps were about 15C higher than with the default EVGA SC vbios and the performance was maybe another 15%, from say 12k GPU in Firestrike to 14k. After prematurely frying a pair of 680M's in only two years time running only a moderate OC (1.025V up from .986V and +225 core/+450 memory) I don't feel like repeating that with these cards. If you can afford it, just add another card, SLI works with about 95% of the games out there and for the ones that it doesn't (Titanfell, etc.) they are not very graphically demanding and one 780 Ti can handle them.
> 
> 
> Nvidia actually knows what they are doing, although we don't like it the Boost algorithm works the way it does *because the VRM can only handle about 80-85C long-term*, which is where they are at when the GPU is at 70-75C. Unless youre on water, I highly recommend staying with the default vbios and try to keep your temps below 75C.


Default 780Ti VRM´s yes i agree, they are very weak and temps over 85C can permanently damage your card, but his card is a Classified!
Completely different VRM modules, more phases, better capacitors (solid state), improved inductors and mosfets can withstand more heat while maintaining efficiency!
While i cannot advocate more heat as something good, my KPE love cold and more cold but when was on air cooling, 90C was nothing to her!









Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## LukeJoseph

So us with EVGA reference cards. Should we not be using Sky's new ACX bios? I read a post that said we could, but when I tried it results were unfavorable.

Using the same custom fan profile in Precision X, same voltage (1.187), and same speed (1202mhz) as Sky's previous bios. My temps went 10 degrees hotter.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukeJoseph*
> 
> So us with EVGA reference cards. Should we not be using Sky's new ACX bios? I read a post that said we could, but when I tried it results were unfavorable.
> Using the same custom fan profile in Precision X, same voltage (1.187), and same speed (1202mhz) as Sky's previous bios. My temps went 10 degrees hotter.


Yes you can but the fan rpms might not be accurate (Its ACX bios after all) in the readings making real rpms less than shown, thus the increase in temps!
Increase fan speed and you will be fine!









Cheers

Ed

Team ksyn3t


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yes you can but the fan rpms might not be accurate (Its ACX bios after all) in the readings making real rpms less than shown, thus the increase in temps!
> Increase fan speed and you will be fine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team ksyn3t


what if you have installed an ACX cooler?


----------



## Luciferxy

I did some valley run last night with my stock (modded) bios, first run is boosting stable @1293 MHz, second run @1306 MHz was showing some artifacts & just when I was about to save the score, Valley crashed (both run was with 1.175V & 108 % PT / 325W).

so I wonder if I'll increase the voltage to 1.212V (with Skyn3t Bios), the artifacts will disappear or is the 1293 MHz is the "limit" of my card ?

I'm using the 337.50 driver btw.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> what if you have installed an ACX cooler?


Then its an ACX card!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> I did some valley run last night with my stock (modded) bios, first run is boosting stable @1293 MHz, second run @1306 MHz was showing some artifacts & just when I was about to save the score, Valley crashed (both run was with 1.175V & 108 % PT / 325W).
> so I wonder if I'll increase the voltage to 1.212V (with Skyn3t Bios), the artifacts will disappear or is the 1293 MHz is the "limit" of my card ?
> I'm using the 337.50 driver btw.


Nvidia reported Ungine engine giving artifacts with the latest drivers, roll back to an earlier set that does not give you artifacts, it has nothing to do with the bios or voltage!
The crash is probably an indicator that it need more voltage, thus the "limit"!









Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## Luciferxy

It's not the same flashing white artifacts like with drivers above 337.50 (the 337.50 it self is not affected by that bug). The boost clock remain constant @1306 but it's showing artifacts from halfway till the score appear. And then, valley just crashed.

It's not tdr either. I'm gonna try the skyn3t bios tonight & see what'll happen.

Btw, does the Gigabyte OC Guru can be use to adjust the voltage with skyn3t vbios or I'll have to use PX ?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> It's not the same flashing white artifacts like with drivers above 337.50 (the 337.50 it self is not affected by that bug). The boost clock remain constant @1306 but it's showing artifacts from halfway till the score appear. And then, valley just crashed.
> It's not tdr either. I'm gonna try the skyn3t bios tonight & see what'll happen.
> Btw, does the Gigabyte OC Guru can be use to adjust the voltage with skyn3t vbios or I'll have to use PX ?


It needs more voltage! The OC guru and PX are based in the same riva tuner code (some changes here and there of course but fairly the same) so you can use it sure!
Keep us updated!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> It needs more voltage! The OC guru and PX are based in the same riva tuner code (some changes here and there of course but fairly the same) so you can use it sure!
> Keep us updated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Ed


well, after flashing to the sky-780Ti-Giga-WF3X, I can run valley @1306MHz constant with 1.2V and get a score.


Spoiler: Valley 1306MHz







Problem is, it's still artifacting (some black/brown rectangles & black/white lines appears randomly on screen) pretty bad and games like Tomb Raider would crash (also with the same kind of artifacts) within minutes. To make sure it's not a driver related problems I rolled back to 335.23, and ... got the same artifacts.

So I flashed back to my modded stock vbios and sadly now with boost @1293MHz / 1.175V, it's showing the same artifacts (although a little less compare to 1306MHz / 1.2V) while yesterday it seems to be just fine









Thankfully when I revert to stock clock speed the artifacts is gone (but will start showing @ above 1254 MHz).

Do you think 1.2V isn't enough for 1306MHz ?

Btw sorry for the long post, just wanted to share.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> well, after flashing to the sky-780Ti-Giga-WF3X, I can run valley @1306MHz constant with 1.2V and get a score.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Valley 1306MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is, it's still artifacting (some black/brown rectangles & black/white lines appears randomly on screen) pretty bad and games like Tomb Raider would crash (also with the same kind of artifacts) within minutes. To make sure it's not a driver related problems I rolled back to 335.23, and ... got the same artifacts.
> 
> So I flashed back to my modded stock vbios and sadly now with boost @1293MHz / 1.175V, it's showing the same artifacts (although a little less compare to 1306MHz / 1.2V) while yesterday it seems to be just fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully when I revert to stock clock speed the artifacts is gone (but will start showing @ above 1254 MHz).
> 
> Do you think 1.2V isn't enough for 1306MHz ?
> 
> Btw sorry for the long post, just wanted to share.


I'd say those clock are a little too high for the voltage you set. Either up the voltage or lower your clocks.

Among the 3 Ti Classy i had my hands on, the highest clock i could get stable @1.212V (air-cooled) is ~1254Mhz, lowest is ~1188Mhz. There's this one fellow who made it to 1267Mhz. GPU chips aren't the same, so you might get the same, a little better or worse clock-to-voltage ratio. Water-cooled is a different story.


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> I'd say those clock are a little too high for the voltage you set. Either up the voltage or lower your clocks.
> 
> Among the 3 Ti Classy i had my hands on, the highest clock i could get stable @1.212V (air-cooled) is ~1254Mhz, lowest is ~1188Mhz. There's this one fellow who made it to 1267Mhz. GPU chips aren't the same, so you might get the same, a little better or worse clock-to-voltage ratio. Water-cooled is a different story.


could be, but two days ago I ran it @1293 (boost) w/o those artifacts though, got some increase in Fire Strike, Sky Diver, and Valley all in one go








I think I'm gonna play it safe with max 1254 ... for now


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> could be, but two days ago I ran it @1293 (boost) w/o those artifacts though, got some increase in Fire Strike, Sky Diver, and Valley all in one go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm gonna play it safe with max 1254 ... for now


ummm...RMA?







I was able to clock it >1350Mhz without artifacts on 3dmark ...then about a week later, it couldn't go beyond 1254 without artifacting (3dmark, valley, OC scanner, etc), regardless of the voltage or bios (skyn3t and 'new' EVGA) I put on it. Reinstalled driver didn't help either. Replacement card arrived, swapped them out, flashed to 'new' EVGA bios (did no driver reinstallation) ...bam! i'm back to business









Then again, your case might be different. 1254 and 1293 don't have huge difference on FPS after all..


----------



## Silent Scone

Temps are a massive factor with Tis

80C 1220 core.

30C 1350 core.

Same card, same machine, same OS, same drivers.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> I'm on the evga official bios update, max power use-age has been like 55/60% , which makes me think they upped the tdp limit on the updated bios by quite a bit !!! before i'd hit 110 / 114 % in a run, now it's 55/60% at 1320mhz / 1.300v............


EVGA official vbios update?! Link please!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Doesn't scale well?
> 
> ...That puts me tenth in the 3x GPU HOF lol...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes 4K scaling is better than 1080/1440p
> 
> Two cards:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2852680?


Yeah I edited my original post, I confused your 34k GPU Firestrike score with a 3DMark11 score, of which I am pulling 30.5k on default clocks, it was only after putting up my Firestrike score did I realize that i am "only" seeing 22.5k GPU in Firestrike with 2x EVGA 780 Ti SC w/ACX on default clocks! Pretty paltry compared to your 34k! Very good job sir, so much for SLI not scaling well past 2x!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> the point isn't to run 2 cards
> 
> it's to push 1 to the max and see how good you or the card can OC


Yeah if youre not going SLI then the point is to find the very limit of your GPU, but unless youre running Ti Classified/Kingpin keep an eye on those temps!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Default 780Ti VRM´s yes i agree, they are very weak and temps over 85C can permanently damage your card, but his card is a Classified!
> Completely different VRM modules, more phases, better capacitors (solid state), improved inductors and mosfets can withstand more heat while maintaining efficiency!
> While i cannot advocate more heat as something good, my KPE love cold and more cold but when was on air cooling, 90C was nothing to her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t


Ah yes, I forgot Classy/Kingpin has better VRM, I heard they are much better but then someone pointed out that their VRM's were seeing ~100+ C or so infrared with additional voltage. So even if they are better VRM's, there is still a limit and unless that limit is 150C I would imagine the same principles apply. I wouldn't be pushing anything greater than 1.21V even with a Classified/Kingpin unless I was on water. For anyone in doubt, I would ascertain the VRM's maximum safe voltage and then find out what kinds of temps people are seeing overvolted under infrared. It seems VRM temps scale exponentially with voltage over 1.21V on air.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Then its an ACX card!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nvidia reported Ungine engine giving artifacts with the latest drivers, roll back to an earlier set that does not give you artifacts, it has nothing to do with the bios or voltage!
> The crash is probably an indicator that it need more voltage, thus the "limit"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t


Yes I can confirm this, 377.## resulting in white artifacts in Unigine Valley on default clocks.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> EVGA official vbios update?! Link please!


I think it's only meant for 780 Ti classified. If you have a classified, you may reach out to EVGA support.

And i don't think EVGA discloses much of the changes/fixes. All I remember was that BIOS was primarily created for EVBot. It works just fine with classy voltage tool anyways.


----------



## EinZerstorer

still having the power % error

getting really tired of this nonsense.

would evga refund for the card since I'm outside of neweggs 30 day's?

I'm tired of all the issues and glitches, ready to go back to my old card.

this is a joke and a huge mistake.


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> EVGA official vbios update?! Link please!
> Yeah I edited my original post, I confused your 34k GPU Firestrike score with a 3DMark11 score, of which I am pulling 30.5k on default clocks, it was only after putting up my Firestrike score did I realize that i am "only" seeing 22.5k GPU in Firestrike with 2x EVGA 780 Ti SC w/ACX on default clocks! Pretty paltry compared to your 34k! Very good job sir, so much for SLI not scaling well past 2x!
> Yeah if youre not going SLI then the point is to find the very limit of your GPU, but unless youre running Ti Classified/Kingpin keep an eye on those temps!
> Ah yes, I forgot Classy/Kingpin has better VRM, I heard they are much better but then someone pointed out that their VRM's were seeing ~100+ C or so infrared with additional voltage. So even if they are better VRM's, there is still a limit and unless that limit is 150C I would imagine the same principles apply. I wouldn't be pushing anything greater than 1.21V even with a Classified/Kingpin unless I was on water. For anyone in doubt, I would ascertain the VRM's maximum safe voltage and then find out what kinds of temps people are seeing overvolted under infrared. It seems VRM temps scale exponentially with voltage over 1.21V on air.
> Yes I can confirm this, 377.## resulting in white artifacts in Unigine Valley on default clocks.


You have no clue

the vrms at 1.35v dont get over 68c.

the core doesnt go over 79 on mine.


----------



## giltyler

Hello all

I have a EVGA GTX 780TI on its way via step up and want to know what to expect for OC potential from a Reference card 03G-P4-2881-KR
I am looking at the EK block and back plate I got today from PPCS so it will be under water after I make sure is works correctly.

Also how is the EK ectotherm tim ? I also have IC Diamond if that is better


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> I have a EVGA GTX 780TI on its way via step up and want to know what to expect for OC potential from a Reference card 03G-P4-2881-KR


No one can really comment on that. There is a reason why it is called the silicon lottery. Would be a real dud if it can't reach 1150 with boost.
Quote:


> I am looking at the EK block and back plate I got today from PPCS so it will be under water after I make sure is works correctly.


Best thing to do. Water will bring out the beast.








Quote:


> Also how is the EK ectotherm tim ? I also have IC Diamond if that is better


Can't really comment on that. I used GC Extreme for mine.


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> No one can really comment on that. There is a reason why it is called the silicon lottery. Would be a real dud if it can't reach 1150 with boost.
> Best thing to do. Water will bring out the beast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't really comment on that. I used GC Extreme for mine.


I can comment on that,

expect 1200mhz stock , or 1228 -1268 ish if you go skyn3t.


----------



## Silent Scone

Water or go home with these. Air clocks just seem like clutching at straws


----------



## EinZerstorer

is what why I have 1320 7600 stable with 76c core / 68 vrm all day?

or 1358, or 1372 ? if I bump the voltage up?

top LEL.


----------



## FreeElectron

Which card is good for overclocking on air?
I was planning on getting two 780 ti classifieds and watercool them but now i am considering to wait for the next gen and just get single 780 ti and keep it on air.
Which one do you recommend?


----------



## EinZerstorer

any one with the acx cooler...


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> any one with the acx cooler...


So..
Classified or Superclocked?


----------



## EinZerstorer

if you can't make the decision on that by what you've read here I wont help guide you....


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> if you can't make the decision on that by what you've read here I wont help guide you....


My question was a question seeking a confirmation and additional details.
It's not that i do not know which ones are the ACX cooler ones.
Also a hidden question would be
Is the additional overclocking features (more VRM) in the classified worth it on air?


----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> My question was a question seeking a confirmation and additional details.
> It's not that i do not know which ones are the ACX cooler ones.
> Also a hidden question would be
> Is the additional overclocking features (more VRM) in the classified worth it on air?


Just my 2 cents, if you're just getting it cuz you're waiting on next gen GPU, get the cheaper of the 2. I went classy instead of SC ACX cuz they were the same price atm but classy has custom PCB. Go to TechPowerUp and search on their review section. They have both SC ACX & classy teardown. Hope that helps.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjordiales*
> 
> Just my 2 cents, if you're just getting it cuz you're waiting on next gen GPU, get the cheaper of the 2. I went classy instead of SC ACX cuz they were the same price atm but classy has custom PCB. Go to TechPowerUp and search on their review section. They have both SC ACX & classy teardown. Hope that helps.


The difference is around $30 to $70
Will i be able to overclock the classified on air?


----------



## EinZerstorer

worth it is relative to budget...

you'll get pretty much the same performance out of either card,

but the 780ti classified can handle more voltage and heat without issue,

if you want to oc and run it oc'ed the 780ti classified will go much, much further ( 1400 on air ish... give or take @ 1.35v )

the acx standard models will only hit 1300 , if you are lucky.

with that being said I have the classy and run it at stock settings in every game I play,

hope THAT helps you chose...

I just oc for benches and making my friends weep...


----------



## EinZerstorer

edit pls delete. double. sorry


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> The difference is around $30 to $70
> Will i be able to overclock the classified on air?


a little bit


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> a little bit


thanks for the answers


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> My question was a question seeking a confirmation and additional details.
> It's not that i do not know which ones are the ACX cooler ones.
> Also a hidden question would be
> Is the additional overclocking features (more VRM) in the classified worth it on air?


And the Classified Voltage Tool for up to 1,600V if you decide to have "her" under water!









Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## EinZerstorer

I'd get the classy only if you want to chase high oc's

if you want to game and have fun just get the acx version ( s) and leave it alone and play, it'll wreck pretty much any game at 60fps.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> And the Classified Voltage Tool for up to 1,600V if you decide to have "her" under water!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t


lol...why does it have to be 'her' ? now i'm not picking on gender... classified / K|ngp|n are sort of 'muscle cards' ... not too feminine, is it?


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> You have no clue
> 
> the vrms at 1.35v dont get over 68c.
> 
> the core doesnt go over 79 on mine.


No I believe you don't have a clue. How were you able to determine your VRM's are running 10 C lower than your GPU where every other GK110 in existence VRM's run ~15-20 C hotter than whatever the GPU is?

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/asus_directcu_geforce_gtx_780_ti_oc_review,9.html

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/evga_geforce_gtx_780_ti_sc_acx_superclock_review,9.html

If your core is 79 C your VRM is likely around 100 C actual, contrary to whatever you think it is; yes 780 Ti Classified has better VRM's but it is using the same ACX cooler that the SC is using in the link above.

Better ascertain if the VRM's can handle 100+ C sustained, might be time to dial back the voltage back from 1.4V to something sane on air.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Which card is good for overclocking on air?
> I was planning on getting two 780 ti classifieds and watercool them but now i am considering to wait for the next gen and just get single 780 ti and keep it on air.
> Which one do you recommend?


It really depends, there are some things to consider between say EVGA 780 Ti Classified and 780 Ti SC w/ ACX. So for me initially I went with 780 Ti SC w/ACX as at the time it was $80 cheaper ($679 vs. $759) and in my opinion anything beyond say 1.21V on air is really unrealistic unless you don't care about frying your card within a years time and I was doing an air cooled build. Now, after deciding to add another 780 Ti for SLI, I am satisfied with my original decision as my PSU is an RM850 and Ti Classified SLI pulls 100W over Ti SC w/ACX SLI (325W vs 275W per card) and with my CPU, an i7 4930 @ 4.6Ghz pulling nearly 200 W under load, I would have had to purchase a higher wattage PSU had I initially gone with a single 780 Ti Classified.

If you have a 1kW+ PSU for Ti Classified SLI (if you decide to go that route) and both SC w/ACX and Ti Classified are the same price then yes the Classified is the better choice because of its dual vbios, better VRM's and included back-plate. If you currently have an 850W PSU and a power hungry CPU you will need to add the cost of upgrading to a higher wattage PSU to the cost outlay.

Other thoughts, there are a few complaints of coil whine with the Ti Classified and you may not be able to actualize its full potential on air, that is if you intend for the card to last very long. Yes people are running their Classy's at 1.35V+ on air but I don't believe their cards are going to last very long, better quality VRM"s not withstanding.

If I could do it all over again and the Classified was the same price as SC w/ ACX I wouldve went with a 1kW+ PSU and Ti Classified SLI even if I am on air because of the better VRM's, dual vbios and other advantages such as greater back-plate surface area that is more effective at dissipating heat and i would simply hope that there was no coil whine or that it wasn't really very noticeable.

If 780 Ti Classified is still the same price as SC w/ACX and you either intend to keep your system single GPU under say 600W or already have a 1kW+ PSU for SLI then pick up the Classified for sure.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> lol...why does it have to be 'her' ? now i'm not picking on gender... classified / K|ngp|n are sort of 'muscle cards' ... not too feminine, is it?


To you if you wish! Im a bodybuilder and a former powerlifter and my Titans/KPE´s are my "girls"! So "she" is in order!















On another note VRM´s max temp is 150C !








Of course hitting that temp for a milisecond is enough to irreparably burn your card!









Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## RetiredAssassin

Hello there folks

recently I encounter some rumors floating around about that soon we'll be pushing 3gb VRAM boundaries and most triple-a/upcoming titles will require more than 3GB vram just like Watch Dogs, so since I'm putting together a rig and my choice of GPU is *780Ti classified*, so these rumors bother me because as you'd assume I don't wanna spend ~800$ and end up not be able to play upcoming titles due to lack of VRAM.

now I'm curious if I should be bothered with this and if you guys think that in near future we'll really see games require more than 3GB VRAM? if this is really the case should I go with *EVGA GTX 780 6gb* GPU instead of 780Ti Classified?

BTW: at the present I'll be running at single 1920x1080 monitor.

Thanks


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> No I believe you don't have a clue. How were you able to determine your VRM's are running 10 C lower than your GPU where every other GK110 in existence VRM's run ~15-20 C hotter than whatever the GPU is?
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/asus_directcu_geforce_gtx_780_ti_oc_review,9.html
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/evga_geforce_gtx_780_ti_sc_acx_superclock_review,9.html
> 
> If your core is 79 C your VRM is likely around 100 C actual, contrary to whatever you think it is; yes 780 Ti Classified has better VRM's but it is using the same ACX cooler that the SC is using in the link above.
> 
> Better ascertain if the VRM's can handle 100+ C sustained, might be time to dial back the voltage back from 1.4V to something sane on air.


you must not be aware of classifieds having vrm temp sensors?

or you wouldn't still be spewing ignorance here.

by the way, the classy vrms can handle up to 120c steadily safely.

do you even research bro?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> *SNIP*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> *SNIP*


Guys, this is just a piece of electronics... We are *ALL FRIENDS HERE!*


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> Hello there folks
> 
> recently I encounter some rumors floating around about that soon we'll be pushing 3gb VRAM boundaries and most triple-a/upcoming titles will require more than 3GB vram just like Watch Dogs, so since I'm putting together a rig and my choice of GPU is *780Ti classified*, so these rumors bother me because as you'd assume I don't wanna spend ~800$ and end up not be able to play upcoming titles due to lack of VRAM.
> 
> now I'm curious if I should be bothered with this and if you guys think that in near future we'll really see games require more than 3GB VRAM? if this is really the case should I go with *EVGA GTX 780 6gb* GPU instead of 780Ti Classified?
> 
> BTW: at the present I'll be running at single 1920x1080 monitor.
> 
> Thanks


i don't think 780 6GB have enough muscle to use all of its vram, and @1080p there are very few games that require 3GB or more (games that you'd like to play of course)...unless of course you'd SLI 2 or 3 of that card. I have titanfall and its maxing out my 780 Ti vram, but never saw any stutter or issue at all. I'm also using 1080p monitor at the moment.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Guys, this is just a piece of electronics... We are *ALL FRIENDS HERE!*


electronics? thought we're talking about 'ladies' here? lol

EDIT: reworded


----------



## RetiredAssassin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> i don't think 780 6GB have enough muscle to use all of its vram, and @1080p there are very few games that require 3GB or more (games that you'd like to play of course)...unless of course you'd SLI 2 or 3 of that card. I have titanfall and its maxing out my 780 Ti vram, but never saw any stutter or issue at all. I'm also using 1080p monitor at the moment.


Thanks for your response







so my question would be do you expect your GPU to be able to play upcoming/triple-a titles at medium or mid-high settings at single 1920x1080p resolution for another year or two? the reason I'm a bit concerned about this issue because as you may know recently turned out that Watch Dogs require more than 3gb VRAM so my fear is that shouldn't we in near future see titles that require more than 3gb VRAM just like Watch Dogs or you don't think this is going to be the case and 780Ti won't struggle on most games for sometime yet?

Thanks


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> It really depends, there are some things to consider between say EVGA 780 Ti Classified and 780 Ti SC w/ ACX. So for me initially I went with 780 Ti SC w/ACX as at the time it was $80 cheaper ($679 vs. $759) and in my opinion anything beyond say 1.21V on air is really unrealistic unless you don't care about frying your card within a years time and I was doing an air cooled build. Now, after deciding to add another 780 Ti for SLI, I am satisfied with my original decision as my PSU is an RM850 and Ti Classified SLI pulls 100W over Ti SC w/ACX SLI (325W vs 275W per card) and with my CPU, an i7 4930 @ 4.6Ghz pulling nearly 200 W under load, I would have had to purchase a higher wattage PSU had I initially gone with a single 780 Ti Classified.
> 
> If you have a 1kW+ PSU for Ti Classified SLI (if you decide to go that route) and both SC w/ACX and Ti Classified are the same price then yes the Classified is the better choice because of its dual vbios, better VRM's and included back-plate. If you currently have an 850W PSU and a power hungry CPU you will need to add the cost of upgrading to a higher wattage PSU to the cost outlay.
> 
> Other thoughts, there are a few complaints of coil whine with the Ti Classified and you may not be able to actualize its full potential on air, that is if you intend for the card to last very long. Yes people are running their Classy's at 1.35V+ on air but I don't believe their cards are going to last very long, better quality VRM"s not withstanding.
> 
> If I could do it all over again and the Classified was the same price as SC w/ ACX I wouldve went with a 1kW+ PSU and Ti Classified SLI even if I am on air because of the better VRM's, dual vbios and other advantages such as greater back-plate surface area that is more effective at dissipating heat and i would simply hope that there was no coil whine or that it wasn't really very noticeable.
> 
> If 780 Ti Classified is still the same price as SC w/ACX and you either intend to keep your system single GPU under say 600W or already have a 1kW+ PSU for SLI then pick up the Classified for sure.


you do know that most 800 w psu's can handle 900w of power draw right?

and that a 780ti classy on the evga bios can pull up to 690 watts? combined with a 200 watt cpu / system load is still in range for an 800watt psu's
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Guys, this is just a piece of electronics... We are *ALL FRIENDS HERE!*


no , not really

I am here for factual and pertinent information

not unfounded, biased misinformation.

period.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> Thanks for your response
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so my question would be do you expect your GPU to be able to play upcoming/triple-a titles at medium or mid-high settings at single 1920x1080p resolution for another year or two? the reason I'm a bit concerned about this issue because as you may know recently turned out that Watch Dogs require more than 3gb VRAM so my fear is that shouldn't we in near future see titles that require more than 3gb VRAM just like Watch Dogs or you don't think this is going to be the case and 780Ti won't struggle on most games for sometime yet?
> 
> Thanks


sorry but i have no simple answer. The thing is, the current industry is still vague to me. Who drives what or more like a chicken-and-egg situation. No reason for game dev to develop such games if they know there's only small amt of market segment has the capacity to run them. Conversely, the hw manufacturer may be reluctant to prduce higher capacity if there's just a small market. That's just one view among many. There are many twists that exist in the industry. But we know for sure those games are coming out nonetheless and the hw architecture will evolve including memory density, it's only a matter of time.

Edit: i'm upgrading to 1440p this year so 3gb won't be enough for me a few months from now.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> you do know that most 800 w psu's can handle 900w of power draw right?
> 
> and that a 780ti classy on the evga bios can pull up to 690 watts? combined with a 200 watt cpu / system load is still in range for an 800watt psu's
> no , not really
> 
> I am here for factual and pertinent information
> 
> not unfounded, biased misinformation.
> 
> period.


690W? Sounds like a gross exaggeration. AMD R9 295x2 has a maximum power draw of 500W for comparison, I don't see a single GK110 pulling anything over 400W even at 1.4V. Hell even Titan Z only pulls 479W. Titan 3-way Titan SLI is 739W.

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/nvidia_geforce_gtx_titan_z_review,7.html

A PSU's rating is whatever they put out not what they are drawing from the wall.

And youre here for founded, unbiased information huh? Boy I learned a lot today, one guy saying that his Ti Classified VRM is running 20 C cooler than his GPU and another guy saying a single GK110 pulls nearly 700W! Oh the joy of the internet where everyone is well-informed!

"A single 780 Ti Classified pulls 700W!"

"Are you an electrical engineer, do you design GPU's for a living?"

"No I slept at Holiday Inn last night!"


----------



## RetiredAssassin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> sorry but i have no simple answer. The thing is, the current industry is still vague to me. Who drives what or more like a chicken-and-egg situation. No reason for game dev to develop such games if they know there's only small amt of market segment has the capacity to run them. Conversely, the hw manufacturer may be reluctant to prduce higher capacity if there's just a small market. That's just one view among many. There are many twists that exist in the industry. But we know for sure those games are coming out nonetheless and the hw architecture will evolve including memory density, it's only a matter of time.
> 
> Edit: i'm upgrading to 1440p this year so 3gb won't be enough for me a few months from now.


Thanks a lot for your input







that was my exact thoughts, developers can't shift in direction where market isn't making a lot of money, since there are less then 5% of graphics cards that have 3GB memory, so all in all I'm sticking with my initial choice and going with 780Ti classified, ah and one more question pls, do you know if Classified comes with backplate out of box?

Thanks


----------



## p3gaz_001

i tought i posted this here...


----------



## Silent Scone

Windows 7 is way better for 3DMark11. Windows 8 for FS









Nice clocker you've got there. Assuming it's a reference card


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> 690W? Sounds like a gross exaggeration. AMD R9 295x2 has a maximum power draw of 500W for comparison, I don't see a single GK110 pulling anything over 400W even at 1.4V. Hell even Titan Z only pulls 479W. Titan 3-way Titan SLI is 739W.
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/nvidia_geforce_gtx_titan_z_review,7.html
> A PSU's rating is whatever they put out not what they are drawing from the wall.
> And youre here for founded, unbiased information huh? Boy I learned a lot today, one guy saying that his Ti Classified VRM is running 20 C cooler than his GPU and another guy saying a single GK110 pulls nearly 700W! Oh the joy of the internet where everyone is well-informed!
> "A single 780 Ti Classified pulls 700W!"
> "Are you an electrical engineer, do you design GPU's for a living?"
> "No I slept at Holiday Inn last night!"


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> you do know that most 800 w psu's can handle 900w of power draw right?
> and that a 780ti classy on the evga bios can pull up to 690 watts? combined with a 200 watt cpu / system load is still in range for an 800watt psu's
> no , not really
> I am here for factual and pertinent information
> not unfounded, biased misinformation.
> period.


Aham...








One of my last years posts about the matter:

_"Did some testings today and this is for all those inquisitive minds out there wandering on the power draw of our beast cards running GK110!

Bear in mind that my system is in my SIG and the only difference was the [email protected]@1,30v! Using triple monitor 3240 x [email protected] SLI TITANS W/ Skyn3t Rev2 bios
and memory at stock 6000mhz!

1306mhz / 1,37v / power draw 124% / load 99% 372W*
1333mhz / 1.37v / power draw 134% / load 99% 402W*
1359mhz / 1.37v / power draw 139% / load 99% 417W*
1385mhz / 1.37v / power draw 145% / load 99% 435W*
1400mhz / 1.39v / power draw 155% / load 99% 465W*
* One card only

As you can see voltage alone will not increase power draw until you increase clocks and dynamically load your card, power was being drawn from the wall ranging from 850W - 1250W!"_

FTW420 with a "specially" cooked bios we made almost got 900W out of his Titan (hardmoded)









Reference VRM's are:

6 Phase VRM´s (CORE) 60A each = 360A

DC-DC = I(A) × V(V) = P(W) =» 360A x 1.6v = 576W Theoretical MAX Wattage for the core

Plus 2 Phases for the memory and the rest of the card!

Classified 14+3 phases VRM's are rated for 640W, 800W Peak!









And BTW, THIS IS: Factual and pertinent, founded, unbiased information!
I know all this from my testings (yes one of my areas IS electronic eng) and EVGA engineers invaluable info!









Now, lets get back on topic! Where are your gentleman's benches and game fps scores?









Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Now, lets get back on topic! Where are your gentleman's benches and game fps scores?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Ed
> Team skyn3t


well since you're around








I just want your opinion about my post in Post #11666

* Do you think 1.2V is not enough for 1306MHz (since the artifacts are still present even though the clock speed is stable) ?
* Did I broke something in my GPU at 1306MHz @1.2V since the highest clock I've got now without having artifactis is 1254 (game) - 1267 (Valley), -previously is 1293 in Valley- ?

I'll post the pics of those "artifacts" later after office hour


----------



## Silent Scone

Are you talking about the mountains flashing in Valley? It's the drivers. Have your temps changed at all? If the cards are running 10c hotter it can make a drastic change to possible clocks.

If your card still performs flawlessly at stock, you've not broken it, your clocks just weren't very stable.


----------



## ricoroci

Hey,

has anyone of you an idea whether the MSI 780 Ti has a Powertargetlock or something else?
Even if 150% are unlocked (not increased in Afterburner), the card uses only 100%.
I do not want to run every time I start Aftberunrer and raise the power target.
Sorry for my bad english.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricoroci*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> has anyone of you an idea whether the MSI 780 Ti has a Powertargetlock or something else?
> Even if 150% are unlocked (not increased in Afterburner), the card uses only 100%.
> I do not want to run every time I start Aftberunrer and raise the power target.
> Sorry for my bad english.


All reference based Ti's are locked to 106% power target without modifying the BIOS. Just save the profile and tell it to apply overclock settings when you start the machine. Alternatively just use Precision, I much prefer the layout









The power target on a reference Ti won't go much over 110% at any time even on a custom BIOS due to voltage restrictions. The cards are locked at PCB level to 1.212v max. Power limit only lets you adjust the maximum watt allowed before throttling. So for instance setting 150% is pointless as you're never going to get anywhere near that power usage @ 1.2v


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> Thanks a lot for your input
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that was my exact thoughts, developers can't shift in direction where market isn't making a lot of money, since there are less then 5% of graphics cards that have 3GB memory, so all in all I'm sticking with my initial choice and going with 780Ti classified, ah and one more question pls, do you know if Classified comes with backplate out of box?
> 
> Thanks


No problem. Sorry to disappoint you sir but 780 Ti Classy doesn't come with a backplate, only the K|ngp|n version has the backplate OOTB.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> well since you're around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just want your opinion about my post in Post #11666
> * Do you think 1.2V is not enough for 1306MHz (since the artifacts are still present even though the clock speed is stable) ?
> * Did I broke something in my GPU at 1306MHz @1.2V since the highest clock I've got now without having artifactis is 1254 (game) - 1267 (Valley), -previously is 1293 in Valley- ?
> I'll post the pics of those "artifacts" later after office hour


All cards are different as all have different voltage leakage making the cards vary in voltage to sustain the same amount of clocks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Are you talking about the mountains flashing in Valley? *It's the drivers.* Have your temps changed at all? If the cards are running 10c hotter it can make a drastic change to possible clocks.
> If your card still performs flawlessly at stock, you've not broken it, your clocks just weren't very stable.


This!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricoroci*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> has anyone of you an idea whether the MSI 780 Ti has a Powertargetlock or something else?
> Even if 150% are unlocked (not increased in Afterburner), the card uses only 100%.
> I do not want to run every time I start Aftberunrer and raise the power target.
> Sorry for my bad english.


If the card doesn't use more than 100% means the software you are testing is not loading the card enough at the resolution you use! OR... drivers...








Sometimes a drivers fresh install is in order...








Use DDU: http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/display_driver_uninstaller_download.html to wipe all drivers from your system and install your "favorite" drivers version!









Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Are you talking about the mountains flashing in Valley? It's the drivers. Have your temps changed at all? If the cards are running 10c hotter it can make a drastic change to possible clocks.
> 
> If your card still performs flawlessly at stock, you've not broken it, your clocks just weren't very stable.


No, it's not that known white flashing glitches in valley. Also tomb raider will show some small black rectangles on lara's face when up-close and black lines intermittently appear on the screen.

That being said, fire strike only showing once of that artifacts, sky diver isn't affected.

And yes, stock speed & boost is fine. Even 1254 MHz is fine. I'll post some pics later when I'm home.

I'm on 335.23 & 337.50 btw. Those two don't have issues with valley white glitches.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> No, it's not that known white flashing glitches in valley. Also tomb raider will show some small black rectangles on lara's face when up-close and black lines intermittently appear on the screen.
> 
> That being said, fire strike only showing once of that artifacts, sky diver isn't affected.
> 
> And yes, stock speed & boost is fine. Even 1254 MHz is fine. I'll post some pics later when I'm home.
> 
> I'm on 335.23 & 337.50 btw. Those two don't have issues with valley white glitches.


Its voltage related, not enough for those clocks!


----------



## Thetbrett

Firestrike result..dunno where this MVP Vitru thing is on my rig. Can't find anything matching it on my rig, and I don't recall putting anything called that on, annoying because i can't get a "valid" result. Anyhoo..


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> Firestrike result..dunno where this MVP Vitru thing is on my rig. Can't find anything matching it on my rig, and I don't recall putting anything called that on, annoying because i can't get a "valid" result. Anyhoo..


That's another software http://lucidlogix.com/products/virtu-mvp-2-0-for-windows/

You or someone else who use the PC may have installed it (unknowingly?) Or another software you installed has bundled it with.

Try removing that via normal windows removal or use microsoft fixit if the former doesn't work.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> That's another software http://lucidlogix.com/products/virtu-mvp-2-0-for-windows/
> 
> You or someone else who use the PC may have installed it (unknowingly?) Or another software you installed has bundled it with.
> 
> Try removing that via normal windows removal or use microsoft fixit if the former doesn't work.


nothing shows up in either, it's a mystery.


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Its voltage related, not enough for those clocks!


So, 1.2V is not enough for 1293 & 1306 MHz ? Does skyn3t Gigabyte vBios can go beyond 1.212V ?
Btw here are some pics of those "artifacts" in valley.





All those artifacts (or is it glithces ?) are with settings 1293MHz constant boost @1.172V (modded stock bios with 108% max PT / 325W & 100W from PCIe rail), using 335.23 driver. Fyi, those artifacts are also presence @1.2V


Spoiler: Settings


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> So, 1.2V is not enough for 1293 & 1306 MHz ? Does skyn3t Gigabyte vBios can go beyond 1.212V ?
> Btw here are some pics of those "artifacts" in valley.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All those artifacts (or is it glithces ?) are with settings 1293MHz constant boost @1.172V (modded stock bios with 108% max PT / 325W & 100W from PCIe rail), using 335.23 driver. Fyi, those artifacts are also presence @1.2V
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Settings


780Ti Is voltage locked to 1,212V unless you do hardmod (solder resistances)!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> So, 1.2V is not enough for 1293 & 1306 MHz ? Does skyn3t Gigabyte vBios can go beyond 1.212V ?
> Btw here are some pics of those "artifacts" in valley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All those artifacts (or is it glithces ?) are with settings 1293MHz constant boost @1.172V (modded stock bios with 108% max PT / 325W & 100W from PCIe rail), using 335.23 driver. Fyi, those artifacts are also presence @1.2V
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Settings


those artifacts are from a voltage limitation, you're only good to about 1254 if that proves to be stable on a no nclassy card / 1.178 ish after load draw,

you'll see that the chip is held at 1.187 stock, after load it's more like 1.68-.178 reducing oc potential further,

with sky's bios you'll get up to 1.200 while will wind up being 1.187-1.92 ish after load ( power loss through consumption )

limits are limits, and stability is paramount with an oc.

I have a classy and honestly I run it at stock clocks gaming dude, holds 100 fps in pretty much every game minus a few rough times in far cry 3!


----------



## RetiredAssassin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> No problem. Sorry to disappoint you sir but 780 Ti Classy doesn't come with a backplate, only the K|ngp|n version has the backplate OOTB.


thanks for your response again







I actually expected that it won't come with one in the box so I found one on Amazon I'm gonna order with my Classy







soon I'll be back here with my rig to get some opinions on it


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 780Ti Is voltage locked to 1,212V unless you do hardmod (solder resistances)!
> Cheers
> Ed


yeah, I think I've read about it in this thread also. What about classy with evbot ?
btw my jaws dropped when I looked at those "unreal" graphics score in Sky Diver thread. 1500 MHz









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> those artifacts are from a voltage limitation, you're only good to about 1254 if that proves to be stable on a no nclassy card / 1.178 ish after load draw,
> 
> you'll see that the chip is held at 1.187 stock, after load it's more like 1.68-.178 reducing oc potential further,
> 
> with sky's bios you'll get up to 1.200 while will wind up being 1.187-1.92 ish after load ( power loss through consumption )
> 
> limits are limits, and stability is paramount with an oc.
> 
> I have a classy and honestly I run it at stock clocks gaming dude, holds 100 fps in pretty much every game minus a few rough times in far cry 3!


I agree, it chews most games I throw at it with stock speed (boost). Those oc are for benches only though, we are at OCN right


----------



## EinZerstorer

I will have my 780ti classy for sale as soon as I have enough rep points,










I have an ln2 pot on the way and am really thinking kingpin edition...

also working on selling my 3770k and maximus v gene to go to lga 2011...

sigh, it never ends









as for the classified with evbot or classified tool, you will need an alternative BIOS to go past 1.200 with stability,

evga has an official fix you can email chrisb @ evga for, or use Skyn3ts as theirs are always awesome.

as for the evga official I just recieved news that it raises the power limit to 300/345w to help stability with higher voltages.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> those artifacts are from a voltage limitation, you're only good to about 1254 if that proves to be stable on a no nclassy card / 1.178 ish after load draw,
> 
> you'll see that the chip is held at 1.187 stock, after load it's more like *1.68*-.178 reducing oc potential further,
> 
> with sky's bios you'll get up to 1.200 while will wind up being 1.187-*1.92* ish after load ( power loss through consumption )
> 
> limits are limits, and stability is paramount with an oc.
> 
> I have a classy and honestly I run it at stock clocks gaming dude, holds 100 fps in pretty much every game minus a few rough times in far cry 3!


helps if you put the decimal at the right places


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> yeah, I think I've read about it in this thread also. What about classy with evbot ?
> btw my jaws dropped when I looked at those "unreal" graphics score in Sky Diver thread. 1500 MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, it chews most games I throw at it with stock speed (boost). Those oc are for benches only though, we are at OCN right




Damn... almost there...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> I will have my 780ti classy for sale as soon as I have enough rep points,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an ln2 pot on the way and am really thinking kingpin edition...
> also working on selling my 3770k and maximus v gene to go to lga 2011...
> sigh, it never ends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as for the classified with evbot or classified tool, you will need an alternative BIOS to go past 1.200 with stability,
> evga has an official fix you can email chrisb @ evga for, or use Skyn3ts as theirs are always awesome.
> as for the evga official I just recieved news that it raises the power limit to *300/345w* to help stability with higher voltages.


345W *BASE PL*...









Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## EinZerstorer

by base you mean with no oc or voltage increase it will be 300/345, and if I up voltage it'll has room to use up to 600/690?

I'm so confused now lmao


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Damn... almost there...


DAT 1.5V









No image corruption/artifacts/glitches or whatever at that voltage & clock speed ?
I wonder how much power are being drawn from the wall at DAT voltage & PT


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Aham...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my last years posts about the matter:
> 
> _"Did some testings today and this is for all those inquisitive minds out there wandering on the power draw of our beast cards running GK110!
> 
> Bear in mind that my system is in my SIG and the only difference was the [email protected]@1,30v! Using triple monitor 3240 x [email protected] SLI TITANS W/ Skyn3t Rev2 bios
> and memory at stock 6000mhz!
> 
> 1306mhz / 1,37v / power draw 124% / load 99% 372W*
> 1333mhz / 1.37v / power draw 134% / load 99% 402W*
> 1359mhz / 1.37v / power draw 139% / load 99% 417W*
> 1385mhz / 1.37v / power draw 145% / load 99% 435W*
> 1400mhz / 1.39v / power draw 155% / load 99% 465W*
> * One card only
> 
> As you can see voltage alone will not increase power draw until you increase clocks and dynamically load your card, power was being drawn from the wall ranging from 850W - 1250W!"_
> 
> FTW420 with a "specially" cooked bios we made almost got 900W out of his Titan (hardmoded)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reference VRM's are:
> 
> 6 Phase VRM´s (CORE) 60A each = 360A
> 
> DC-DC = I(A) × V(V) = P(W) =» 360A x 1.6v = 576W Theoretical MAX Wattage for the core
> 
> Plus 2 Phases for the memory and the rest of the card!
> 
> Classified 14+3 phases VRM's are rated for 640W, 800W Peak!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And BTW, THIS IS: Factual and pertinent, founded, unbiased information!
> I know all this from my testings (yes one of my areas IS electronic eng) and EVGA engineers invaluable info!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, lets get back on topic! Where are your gentleman's benches and game fps scores?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t


Good info! 465W single GK110 OC'ed to the max sounds about right. But youre saying that although the card itself is only consuming 465W its pulling 850W from the wall? That's some lousy efficiency, is that normal? And youre saying Classified VRM's are rated for 640W? Damn, well I suppose I get to eat my hat then, that's pretty crazy wattage, almost inconceivable.

Benches? Here's mine with the GPU"s on default clocks/vbios and my 4930 @ 4.6GHz, quad-channel memory:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8466885

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2339164

Here's my rig:






And a simple mod for those with SLI/X-Fire in an Air 540:


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Aham...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my last years posts about the matter:
> 
> _"Did some testings today and this is for all those inquisitive minds out there wandering on the power draw of our beast cards running GK110!
> 
> Bear in mind that my system is in my SIG and the only difference was the [email protected]@1,30v! Using triple monitor 3240 x [email protected] SLI TITANS W/ Skyn3t Rev2 bios
> and memory at stock 6000mhz!
> 
> 1306mhz / 1,37v / power draw 124% / load 99% 372W*
> 1333mhz / 1.37v / power draw 134% / load 99% 402W*
> 1359mhz / 1.37v / power draw 139% / load 99% 417W*
> 1385mhz / 1.37v / power draw 145% / load 99% 435W*
> 1400mhz / 1.39v / power draw 155% / load 99% 465W*
> * One card only
> 
> As you can see voltage alone will not increase power draw until you increase clocks and dynamically load your card, power was being drawn from the wall ranging from 850W - 1250W!"_
> 
> FTW420 with a "specially" cooked bios we made almost got 900W out of his Titan (hardmoded)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reference VRM's are:
> 
> 6 Phase VRM´s (CORE) 60A each = 360A
> 
> DC-DC = I(A) × V(V) = P(W) =» 360A x 1.6v = 576W Theoretical MAX Wattage for the core
> 
> Plus 2 Phases for the memory and the rest of the card!
> 
> Classified 14+3 phases VRM's are rated for 640W, 800W Peak!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And BTW, THIS IS: Factual and pertinent, founded, unbiased information!
> I know all this from my testings (yes one of my areas IS electronic eng) and EVGA engineers invaluable info!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, lets get back on topic! Where are your gentleman's benches and game fps scores?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t


love it, thanks for the confirmation ED!


----------



## kalleklovn12

Any update on the Asus GTX780TI vanligge BIOS?


----------



## Jeronbernal

Here's my latest addition to the club





Which reminds me... What's a decent overclock setting you would say is pretty fool proof for a Evga 780ti Superclocked on water? I'm still new to ocing gpus, but I'd like to know what's a average ballpark I can shoot for, and work around it from there? I'm going to be using Evga precision x, considering it's the only app I know that will let me oc my cards, I also heard something about increments of 13hz or something?


----------



## Lonestar166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> Here's my latest addition to the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which reminds me... What's a decent overclock setting you would say is pretty fool proof for a Evga 780ti Superclocked on water? I'm still new to ocing gpus, but I'd like to know what's a average ballpark I can shoot for, and work around it from there? I'm going to be using Evga precision x, considering it's the only app I know that will let me oc my cards, I also heard something about increments of 13hz or something?


Very nice, love the cables. Where did you get them?


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lonestar166*
> 
> Very nice, love the cables. Where did you get them?


it's MDPC sleeving, vanilla sands no 17, and black, i made the cables so i could get the right lengths i wanted XD


----------



## Luciferxy

that 760T really is beautiful, I prefer the white one though.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> by base you mean with no oc or voltage increase it will be 300/345, and if I up voltage it'll has room to use up to 600/690?
> I'm so confused now lmao


Yap! 345W base PL, the value your card hits when at 100% power usage, actually is maximum for stock bios)









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> DAT 1.5V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No image corruption/artifacts/glitches or whatever at that voltage & clock speed ?
> I wonder how much power are being drawn from the wall at DAT voltage & PT


No big deal! Voltage is just a potential!
Read my article:

_"...voltage is just is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work, Current is the flow of electric charge and wattage is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage! *V * I = W* ("I" is the variable for current, or amperage, in electronics and physics. It stands for "Impetus".)








When you set a higher power limit, you are allowing for more amperage to be drawn, but it doesnt mean ITS drawing that amperage as its just a upper limit you set with the slider!
It depends on the load the card has from the software its running! The more harsher it is the more power it draws, voltage only will allow more amperage to flow!"_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Good info! 465W single GK110 OC'ed to the max sounds about right. But youre saying that although the card itself is *only consuming 465W its pulling 850W from the wall?* That's some lousy efficiency, is that normal? And youre saying Classified VRM's are rated for 640W? Damn, well I suppose I get to eat my hat then, *that's pretty crazy wattage, almost inconceivable.*
> Benches? Here's mine with the GPU"s on default clocks/vbios and my 4930 @ 4.6GHz, quad-channel memory:
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8466885
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2339164
> Here's my rig:
> 
> 
> 
> And a simple mod for those with SLI/X-Fire in an Air 540:


No, read my post again, its 2 cards in SLI, i tested single power consumption but reported overall wattage off the wall!
These chips are really power hungry, the amperage they use is ludicrous! Most people just see the word "watts" but don't have an idea the incredible amount of current that flows through their cards...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> love it, thanks for the confirmation ED!


Anytime, BTW, you got mail!









Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yap! 345W base PL, the value your card hits when at 100% power usage, actually is maximum for stock bios)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No big deal! Voltage is just a potential!
> Read my article:
> 
> _"...voltage is just is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work, Current is the flow of electric charge and wattage is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage! *V * I = W* ("I" is the variable for current, or amperage, in electronics and physics. It stands for "Impetus".)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you set a higher power limit, you are allowing for more amperage to be drawn, but it doesnt mean ITS drawing that amperage as its just a upper limit you set with the slider!
> It depends on the load the card has from the software its running! The more harsher it is the more power it draws, voltage only will allow more amperage to flow!"_
> No, read my post again, its 2 cards in SLI, i tested single power consumption but reported overall wattage off the wall!


yeah, I got the basic, after all physics is one of my main interest in high school / college. But what about the VRM though, will it get fried at some point ?
If there are no image corruption at all at those clock speed / voltage, then you have one hell of a card


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> that 760T really is beautiful, I prefer the white one though.


hehe i actually use the white one also, the black one was part two of a twin towers build





the white one has the SC 780ti's and the black one has reference 780 ti's, although white one is running 4770k z87, black one is 4790k z97


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> hehe i actually use the white one also, the black one was part two of a twin towers build
> 
> 
> 
> the white one has the SC 780ti's and the black one has reference 780 ti's, although white one is running 4770k z87, black one is 4790k z97


dude








some benchmark results please...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Gimme that white one


----------



## Jeronbernal

id like to do some benchmarking asap, but i am still new to GPU OC'ing... anyone have a link to a decent guide? i'd assume it's pretty similar to CPU oc'ing, with core and voltage... but what would be the recommended way to edit the variables? precision x? or from what i hear you can flash the bios to a unlocked bios? and would you still go about doing it through precision x? or is there a more recommended way about going it?


----------



## Luciferxy

the first page pretty much cover all of the basics. Those are some nice guides by OccamRazor & Skyn3t


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> yeah, I got the basic, after all physics is one of my main interest in high school / college. But what about the VRM though, will it get fried at some point ?
> If there are no image corruption at all at those clock speed / voltage, then you have one hell of a card


Card*s*, both are 69% ASIC "dogs"! But with proper voltages and enough cold they "fly"!








Basically all VRM's maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
125C is the max delta for the average VRM's temperatures, as there are different tolerances between different parts [modules] in each phase; inductors, rectifiers, mosfets etc, even the voltage regulator itself, all have different max operating temps!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> id like to do some benchmarking asap, but i am still new to GPU OC'ing... anyone have a link to a *decent guide?* i'd assume it's pretty similar to CPU oc'ing, with core and voltage... but what would be the recommended way to edit the variables? precision x? or from what i hear you can flash the bios to a unlocked bios? and would you still go about doing it through precision x? or is there a more recommended way about going it?


Yap! here you go: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*
But disregard, voltage modifications, LLC and voltage tools! 780Ti is only voltage modifiable by harmodding!
For 780Ti PrecisionX is best ATM!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## Jeronbernal

Not sure if i did it right, but here's what my score is, i just used precision x, and added 150mhz, and went into voltage and added 25 mV, am i doing this correctly? here's the 3dmark score

trying to be a little conservative until i understand it all a little more, considering i don't fully understand precision x totally yet XD

3DMark score
P19848 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Ti(2x) and Intel Core i7-4790K
Graphics Score 28351
Physics Score 10439
Combined Score 10463

GPU Clock offset +150mhz
Mem clock offset + 0hz
Voltage + 25mV


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8485780

let me know if that looks about right, i used the test feature in precision x to see if any artifacts popped up, and none so far, should i pump it up a little bit? or should i be using afterburner like what the guide says i should be doing to fully gain voltage options?

i'm currently using a waterloop for this setup, and temps are great, so that's not so much my bottle neck, as much as voltage would be, but i don't know exactly what the safe thresholds for the 780ti is , and i'm still trying to understand what skyn3t meant about +13 and -1

sorry guys for bombarding you guys with questions, i really appreciate your guys' help alot, i've always wanted to OC my cards, but always seemed so daunting to me compared to a CPU OC.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> Not sure if i did it right, but here's what my score is, i just used precision x, and added 150mhz, and went into voltage and added 25 mV, am i doing this correctly? here's the 3dmark score
> trying to be a little conservative until i understand it all a little more, considering i don't fully understand precision x totally yet XD
> 3DMark score
> P19848 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Ti(2x) and Intel Core i7-4790K
> Graphics Score 28351
> Physics Score 10439
> Combined Score 10463
> GPU Clock offset +150mhz
> Mem clock offset + 0hz
> Voltage + 25mV
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8485780
> let me know if that looks about right, i used the test feature in precision x to see if any artifacts popped up, and none so far, should i pump it up a little bit? or should i be using afterburner like what the guide says i should be doing to fully gain voltage options?
> i'm currently using a waterloop for this setup, and temps are great, so that's not so much my bottle neck, as much as voltage would be, but i don't know exactly what the safe thresholds for the 780ti is , and i'm still trying to understand what skyn3t meant about +13 and -1
> sorry guys for bombarding you guys with questions, i really appreciate your guys' help alot, i've always wanted to OC my cards, but always seemed so daunting to me compared to a CPU OC.


Clocks inside GK110 are generated in 13mhz cycles, 1mhz short and the internal clock wont budge, one more and you jump the whole next step full 13mhz ahead, even if it doesn't show in your favorite OC software (inspector, AB, PX, GPUz etc...)



Just go for the max voltage and increase clocks until it fails!









Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Clocks inside GK110 are generated in 13mhz cycles, 1mhz short and the internal clock wont budge, one more and you jump the whole next step full 13mhz ahead, even if it doesn't show in your favorite OC software (inspector, AB, PX, GPUz etc...)
> 
> 
> 
> Just go for the max voltage and increase clocks until it fails!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t


So, does that mean that when you up the clocks by amounts of let's say 5 mhz in Precision X, the core won't necessarily go faster (until you go above a 13mhz treshold)? Or does that only apply to the boost clocks?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakakakaka*
> 
> So, does that mean that when you up the clocks by amounts of let's say 5 mhz in Precision X, the core won't necessarily go faster (until you go above a 13mhz treshold)? Or does that only apply to the boost clocks?


Clocks are clocks! Boost or not they work as i explained! Boost IS a marketing gimmick!








Any clocks you set outside that table will not be effective (even if your software reports it as applied) that is not the way it works!

Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## kakakakaka

Ahh, thanks! I always thought that only applied to the boost clocks. So, do they round off to the nearest valid clocks (up and down)? Or just round off downwards?


----------



## jh30uk

My EVGA 780Ti SC did not run well with original Skynet bios, I think I need the newer version.

When will we see a v2 Bios for the EVGA 780Ti SC Ref cooler (the other version messes with fans speeds)?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jh30uk*
> 
> My EVGA 780Ti SC did not run well with original Skynet bios, I think I need the newer version.
> 
> When will we see a v2 Bios for the EVGA 780Ti SC Ref cooler (the other version messes with fans speeds)?


Send me the bios...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakakakaka*
> 
> Ahh, thanks! I always thought that only applied to the boost clocks. So, do they round off to the nearest valid clocks (up and down)? Or just round off downwards?


Always downwards!


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Clocks are clocks! Boost or not they work as i explained! Boost IS a marketing gimmick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any clocks you set outside that table will not be effective (even if your software reports it as applied) that is not the way it works!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t


How do you actually use the 13Mhz increments? EVGA Precision X does not go by 13Mhz and GPU-Z reports speed 1-2Mhz above or below of what EVGA Precision X reports. Then there is nVidia Inspector, which also reports clocks being slightly higher or low by 1-2Mhz. There doesn't seem to be a way to definitely set a clock like 1228.5Mhz. No matter how close I try to get it to 1228.5Mhz, I can never get that precise clock and again, different apps show different clocks. Only GPU-Z allowed me to input my clock speed manually by typing...

My OC is getting worse... When I test for artifacts with games, benchmarks, and OCCPT, I can manage 1250 / 7500 just fine @ 1080p for many hours. If I downsample from 4K or use 2x2 (4x) SSAA, I have to lower clocks to about 1228 / 7400 or else I get occasional artifacts. I think 4K downsampling or 2x2 (4x) SSAA should be included in GFX card torture tests because it stresses the card harder than FurMark @ 1080p without actually causing it to overheat or reach the maximum set temperature limit. I am saving up for a good WC setup with 2x 480mm rads for a CPU + Videocard (full block) loop. I hope to achieve those low 45-40C temps. I think it may improve my OC. I could then do a hard volt-mod. I've done one with Radeon 9800 Pro, but that one required no soldering.

When you say that the reason LLC Mod won't work with GTX 780 Ti because of the custom PCB, what do you mean by that? We have reference GTX 780 PCB's and reference GTX 780 Ti PCB's too. Only cards like EVGA Classified / Classified KingPin editions use truly custom PCB's, but they also have their own voltage controls. I so badly regret not getting EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified, which was only $30 more expensive at that time!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> How do you actually use the 13Mhz increments? EVGA Precision X does not go by 13Mhz and GPU-Z reports speed 1-2Mhz above or below of what EVGA Precision X reports. Then there is nVidia Inspector, which also reports clocks being slightly higher or low by 1-2Mhz. There doesn't seem to be a way to definitely set a clock like 1228.5Mhz. No matter how close I try to get it to 1228.5Mhz, I can never get that precise clock and again, different apps show different clocks. Only GPU-Z allowed me to input my clock speed manually by typing...


Dont bother with that, its academic... just type the clocks and OC like a madman!









Its the way I do it!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

*Gigabyte Titan Black* owners PM me to test bios please!


----------



## MonarchX

Thanks for such a quick reply! I edited my post with some questions for ya!


----------



## kostacurtas

OccamRazor will skyn3t going to update the first post when you release every new skyn3t bios?

It is a bit hard to follow the thread every day.









Any news for the skyn3t version of bios 80.80.34.00.01 from reference cards?


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Send me the bios...


Not the same guy, but I have a 780ti SC with reference cooler bought within the last month or so, here's the bios from that. I assume saving it with the latest gpu-z and zipping it is acceptable?

Evga_780ti_SC_ref_80.80.34.00.80P2083-0030.zip 134k .zip file


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Always downwards!


Awesome, good to know! THanks!!


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> well since you're around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just want your opinion about my post in Post #11666
> 
> * Do you think 1.2V is not enough for 1306MHz (since the artifacts are still present even though the clock speed is stable) ?
> * Did I broke something in my GPU at 1306MHz @1.2V since the highest clock I've got now without having artifactis is 1254 (game) - 1267 (Valley), -previously is 1293 in Valley- ?
> 
> I'll post the pics of those "artifacts" later after office hour


The 377 drivers are the source of the white artifacts in Unigine Valley, don't increase your voltage any more, it is a driver issue!


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> The 377 drivers are the source of the white artifacts in Unigine Valley, don't increase your voltage any more, it is a driver issue!


The 337.50 isn't affected by that issue.
Fyi, I ran it w/ 337.50 & 335.23


----------



## MonarchX

Driver don't really create artifacts if those artifacts with those drivers can be prevented by reducing clocks. The more optimized, newer the driver, the most sensitive it will be when it comes to OC. More optimized driver possible = lower OC, which is offset by the optimization most of the time, thus resulting in identical performance.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> The 337.50 isn't affected by that issue.
> Fyi, I ran it w/ 337.50 & 335.23


I read your newer posts, 1293 core is too high for default voltage, for me anything greater than 1260 core results in either artifacts or display driver failure and CTD.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Driver don't really create artifacts if those artifacts with those drivers can be prevented by reducing clocks. The more optimized, newer the driver, the most sensitive it will be when it comes to OC. More optimized driver possible = lower OC, which is offset by the optimization most of the time, thus resulting in identical performance.


The 377 drivers produce white artifacts in Unigine Heaven even on default clocks. It is a driver issue.


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> The 337.50 isn't affected by that issue.
> Fyi, I ran it w/ 337.50 & 335.23


I looked at your screens where you have the glitches, and the screen with your settings (afterburner). Well, to be honest, your voltage seems very low, compared to the clockspeed. It even dips down to 1.16v (so not even a stable constant voltage there..!). Are you running with boost enabled?
Which BIOS are you running? Skyn3t? Or original? Because when you say the artifacts also show at 1.2v, you have to be sure there really is 1.2V going in the GPU. Afterburner is not the best choice for controlling voltage for the 780Ti. Use Precision X instead.


----------



## MunneY

I can't for the life of me get my newest 780Ti, Talk about frustrated.


----------



## jh30uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Send me the bios...


I made a boob.

For some reason GPU-Z cannot capture my cards Bios (seems other have same issue) so I grabbed a copy of what I thought was my Bios from Techpowerup and then used your v1 Bios and when I went back to stock Bios I realised it was the older cards Bios.


----------



## alancsalt

ppls didn't used to trust the gpuz bios copies as much as nvflash copies... but no one seems worried anymore. Usually they have a list of bioses at GPUZ and it's just a matter of finding the one to match yours...

anyway,
http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig

don't forget to add the rigbuilder list you end up with to your signature... make it easier for others to help.


----------



## giltyler

I just installed my EVGA GTX780TI and wanted to share some information so I may gain ideas about OC potential of this card.
It will run stock for a few days to make sure everything is good and on Saturday I will install the EK block and back plate.


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> I read your newer posts, 1293 core is too high for default voltage, for me anything greater than 1260 core results in either artifacts or display driver failure and CTD


I guess I'm glad I'm not the only one having that issue








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakakakaka*
> 
> I looked at your screens where you have the glitches, and the screen with your settings (afterburner). Well, to be honest, your voltage seems very low, compared to the clockspeed. It even dips down to 1.16v (so not even a stable constant voltage there..!). Are you running with boost enabled?
> Which BIOS are you running? Skyn3t? Or original? Because when you say the artifacts also show at 1.2v, you have to be sure there really is 1.2V going in the GPU. Afterburner is not the best choice for controlling voltage for the 780Ti. Use Precision X instead.


I've ran it with Skyn3t vBios (that have boost disable & 1.212V unlocked) too, but those glitches are still there. The different is, with skyn3t vbios, I can push further to 1306MHz @1.2V without crashing & tdr. While my stock vbios (modded with modest 108% PT) will crash & tdr @ 1306MHz. But both vBios will give glithces/artifacts @1293MHz. Also tomb raider will crash within minutes when doing some close-up of Lara (with TressFX ofc) & there are small black boxes appearing on her face (I'll post some image later)

fyi, I was doing that Valley run with movie capture enable in AfterBurner (so I can capture those glitches frame by frame). However do note that those glitches do appear with movie capture disable. Perhaps that cause the voltage dip a little from 1.175 to 1.162, also I've capture the settings screen shot when not in benchmark mode of valley (Valley still running in window mode but didn't hit the benchmark tab).

Sad thing is, now, even @1267MHz (with my mod stock vbios) in Valley, those glitches are appearing, although a lot less compare to 1293MHz.
Now it seems 1254MHz is border line for glitches free OC run for me, though somehow 3DMark (FireStrike & SkyDiver aren't affected, even @1293 MHZ, well FireStrike did show only one white box glitches when the cape Ice "thing" is crossing the bridge)


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> I guess I'm glad I'm not the only one having that issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've ran it with Skyn3t vBios (that have boost disable & 1.212V unlocked) too, but those glitches are still there. The different is, with skyn3t vbios, I can push further to 1306MHz @1.2V without crashing & tdr. While my stock vbios (modded with modest 108% PT) will crash & tdr @ 1306MHz. But both vBios will give glithces/artifacts @1293MHz. Also tomb raider will crash within minutes when doing some close-up of Lara (with TressFX ofc) & there are small black boxes appearing on her face (I'll post some image later)
> 
> fyi, I was doing that Valley run with movie capture enable in AfterBurner (so I can capture those glitches frame by frame). However do note that those glitches do appear with movie capture disable. Perhaps that cause the voltage dip a little from 1.175 to 1.162, also I've capture the screen shot when not in benchmark mode of valley (still running but not hit the benchmark tab).
> 
> Sad thing is, now, even @1267MHz (with my mod stock vbios) in Valley, those glitches are appearing, although a lot less compare to 1293MHz.
> Now it seems 1254MHz is border line for glitches free OC run for me.


Well, first of all, maybe the card at those speeds need more than 108% power draw, so that can cause crashing by itself. Second, I don't know if the stock modded BIOS has boost on or off, that too can cause instability problems, especially when voltage is not fixed at all times! Just modding your stock bios to get a higher TDP % doesn't mean the volts applied are fixed. Unless you know for sure the voltage tables in the BIOS are set to be fixed at all times. These drops in voltage should not occur. That's a dealbreaker for stability as well.

As for Valley, I don't know if they are the usual glitches, or artefacts due to bad OC. Try Heaven or something else (Tomb Raider is actually very good for stability testing). As for Tomb Raider, that games sucks a whole lot of current, it's not just voltage and clockspeeds (and temps) that determine the OC limits. Powerdraw is just as important, if not more important to achieve a 'stable' overclock. I have reason to believe that there's also a current limit on each card, which makes the TDP target set at extremely high wattage useless, unless you're using a premium card like the classified.

But, again, try something else rather than just rely on Valley, If you see artefacts and crashes in Tomb Raider, OC is not good. And stable voltage is a must, as well as more TDP. So your stock BIOS probably isn't up to the task.

Good luck

EDIT: To explain my suspicion of hardware power draw/current limit: I couldn't get my card stable while power draw was above 345watts (calculated), no matter which TDP or voltage I set it to. Especially Tomb Raider is power hungry. I've monitored the power draw numbers, and I could predict that when the power draw started to reach a certain percentage, it would crash. Every single time. Upping the voltage only made things worse, powerdraw gets higher (yes, even at same clockspeeds) and temps as well. Also efficiency drops while temperatures rise, so that results in more powerdraw as well.

When you want to see the absolute max using Tomb Raider: Use the absolute highest settings and AA possible. Watch the powerdraw graph, and try to look for a scene in the game with the highest percentage, then don't move your mouse and press ESC to go into the menu, you'll see that the menu overlay even adds a couple more percentage/watts. Then, most likely, everything will crash









My card would crash at about 116-117% TDP, with 100% at 300watts (by skyn3t). So that's just under 350watts.

But, my card has solder spots on the back for voltage measuring (core, mem, pll), but also one for "Overcurrent Unlock". Going to try that some day


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakakakaka*
> 
> Well, first of all, maybe the card at those speeds need more than 108% power draw, so that can cause crashing by itself. Second, I don't know if the stock modded BIOS has boost on or off, that too can cause instability problems, especially when voltage is not fixed at all times! Just modding your stock bios to get a higher TDP % doesn't mean the volts applied are fixed. Unless you know for sure the voltage tables in the BIOS are set to be fixed at all times. These drops in voltage should not occur. That's a dealbreaker for stability as well.
> 
> As for Valley, I don't know if they are the usual glitches, or artefacts due to bad OC. Try Heaven or something else (Tomb Raider is actually very good for stability testing). As for Tomb Raider, that games sucks a whole lot of current, it's not just voltage and clockspeeds (and temps) that determine the OC limits. Powerdraw is just as important, if not more important to achieve a 'stable' overclock. I have reason to believe that there's also a current limit on each card, which makes the TDP target set at extremely high wattage useless, unless you're using a premium card like the classified.
> 
> But, again, try something else rather than just rely on Valley, If you see artefacts and crashes in Tomb Raider, OC is not good. And stable voltage is a must, as well as more TDP. So your stock BIOS probably isn't up to the task.
> 
> Good luck


yeah, Tomb Raider is pretty good tools for stability check, with all the eye candy on








ofc I don't only change the power target, TDP increased to 325, pcie rails only to 100, pcie power pin rails to 225, and max power target (bottom most) to 325 / 108%, boost still enable. That gives me 1.175V stable in benches (Valley, Fire Strike, Sky Diver).

The thing is, even with Skyn3t vbios (boost disable) & constant 1.2V, those glitches are still there. I'm considering to RMA this card, but I think it'll be difficult since the stock speed & boost give glitches free gaming or benching experience.

thanks


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> yeah, Tomb Raider is pretty good tools for stability check, with all the eye candy on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ofc I don't only change the power target, TDP increased to 325, pcie rails only to 100, pcie power pin rails to 225, and max power target (bottom most) to 325 / 108%, boost still enable. That gives me 1.175V stable in benches (Valley, Fire Strike, Sky Diver).
> 
> The thing is, even with Skyn3t vbios (boost disable) & constant 1.2V, those glitches are still there. I'm considering to RMA this card, but I think it'll be difficult since the stock speed & boost give glitches free gaming or benching experience.
> 
> thanks


I've added some more to my previous reply, you might read that too.
And, what do you expect..? Why RMA if your card does what most cards do..? Not everyone achieves 1300 mhz... If everything is stable at stock clocks, then there seems to be no valid reason that they will accept RMA. 1250 +/- is a perfectly realistic goal for these cards.


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakakakaka*
> 
> I've added some more to my previous reply, you might read that too.
> And, what do you expect..? Why RMA if your card does what most cards do..? Not everyone achieves 1300 mhz... If everything is stable at stock clocks, then there seems to be no valid reason that they will accept RMA. 1250 +/- is a perfectly realistic goal for these cards.


Yeah, I've read your edited post.

That's why I said it'll be difficult, perhaps impossible. Then again even if I can get it, I might have a replacement card that is a dud


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> Yeah, I've read your edited post.
> 
> That's why I said it'll be difficult, perhaps impossible. Then again even if I can get it, I might have a replacement card that is a dud


Well, my next question, still unclear to me, the glitches in Valley only, or do you mean the artefacts in Tomb Raider and others? Try to focus on other things than Valley, since it's known to have glitches. Do they disappear when clocked at 1267 or lower (besides from Valley)?


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakakakaka*
> 
> Well, my next question, still unclear to me, the glitches in Valley only, or do you mean the artefacts in Tomb Raider and others? Try to focus on other things than Valley, since it's known to have glitches. Do they disappear when clocked at 1267 or lower (besides from Valley)?


now Valley & Tomb Raider both have glitches 1267 and above, Heaven (slight), Fire Strike (slight).
Sky Diver unaffected. Haven't tried to OC in any other games (don't even need to







)

Glitches are gone @ 1254 and below, Tomb raider still have slight @1254 & sometimes even CTD.


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> now Valley & Tomb Raider both have glitches 1267 and above, Heaven (slight), Fire Strike (slight).
> Sky Diver unaffected. Haven't tried to OC in any other games (don't even need to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Glitches are gone @ 1254 and below, Tomb raider still have slight @1254 & sometimes even CTD.


Well, then 1254 seems to be the max you can get. That's decent enough! I run mine to be sure of stability at 1270(ish) at 1.200v. What about your memory clocks?


----------



## UncleSmack

Hey Guys/Gals, recently upgraded from tri sli 480 gtx on water to 780 ti sli. I have the EVGA SC editions with the stock air cooler (non acx) and was wondering which skyn3t bios I should use? Any help would be greatly appreciated and I'll post some scores on here as soon as I am satisfied with what I get







Also, what is a realistic OC for these on air?? I have the hafX NVidia edition case with the side panel 200mm fan which I upgraded to a bit fenix for highest rpm and cfm and an ultra kaze 120mm 3000rpm in the included gpu shroud (not sure if you're familiar).


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleSmack*
> 
> Hey Guys/Gals, recently upgraded from tri sli 480 gtx on water to 780 ti sli. I have the EVGA SC editions with the stock air cooler (non acx) and was wondering which skyn3t bios I should use? Any help would be greatly appreciated and I'll post some scores on here as soon as I am satisfied with what I get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, what is a realistic OC for these on air?? I have the hafX NVidia edition case with the side panel 200mm fan which I upgraded to a bit fenix for highest rpm and cfm and an ultra kaze 120mm 3000rpm in the included gpu shroud (not sure if you're familiar).


Just waiting for beta testing results and will be released ASAP!









Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## UncleSmack

Thanks a lot, with current overclock on limited voltage my fire strike extreme score is 9388...don't think that's too bad


----------



## Jeronbernal

Not sure if this is a issue with the program or with how I'm doing it but...

When I overclock the clock through precision x, and have both cards sync'd only one of the cards gets overclocked, the other one stays at 980mhz, I have two 780ti SC, although when I check the card in precision x, the sliders are up, but both precision x and gpu is telling me that one of the cards isn't being overclocked.... What can I do to fix this problem?

Thanks very much guys!


----------



## fab686868

hi every1 first of all let me say a big thanks to all the gus who have contribuited to this topic and those who have provided the custom bios for our cards....

i just bought and installed an asus gtx 780 ti dcii oc edition, trying to follow the guidelines of the topic. fresh install of forceware 337.88 and afterburner 3.0.1. i unlocked all the features in the ab menu (from the AB settings button). cpu 4790k and asus maximus hero vi with 1504 bios

all stock afterburner show a limit of +75mv in the core voltage. and core clock of 9xx. i flashed the bios with the corresponding skyn3t, and after that the core clock went to 1xxxx, boost disable, and core voltage in ab limit was +100. i began playing with the settings, and i noticed that ab doesn't show the memory voltage slider..... and there is no carrot in the core voltage bar to open.... why is that ? how can i enable it ?

also, with core voltage set to +100 in ab, nvidia inspector 1.9.7.2 shows (no gpu load active) a voltage of 0,875, while at 100% gpu load it goes to 1.050.. those numbers do not seem ok... should'nt i see 1.212 at full load ? i set power target in ab to 130m and under load it floats around 103%...

to be noted, nvida inspector has a limit for core voltage of +275, while ab only +100. but nvida inspector, too, doesn't show the memory voltage control.

then, how do i further enable voltage over 1.212 ? i'm going watercooled in a few days, but in the meanwhile i'd like to prepare the ground... i noticed that the guidelines for the ab hack to unlock 1.3v refer to a previuos version of AB... are they still valid for the 3.0.1 version ? thanks again,

gpu-z validation : http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/u5gg7/

Fab


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleSmack*
> 
> Thanks a lot, with current overclock on limited voltage my fire strike extreme score is 9388...don't think that's too bad


relatively speaking, if a single gpu can pull this score... what they're giving us clock wise stock is a joke....


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> Not sure if this is a issue with the program or with how I'm doing it but...
> 
> When I overclock the clock through precision x, and have both cards sync'd only one of the cards gets overclocked, the other one stays at 980mhz, I have two 780ti SC, although when I check the card in precision x, the sliders are up, but both precision x and gpu is telling me that one of the cards isn't being overclocked.... What can I do to fix this problem?
> 
> Thanks very much guys!


You know you can select which GPU you tune, right? In the voltage section in Precision X you can choose the GPU.

EDIT: sorry, misread your post. What do they do without sync enabled? tune them seperately?


----------



## giltyler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giltyler*
> 
> I just installed my EVGA GTX780TI and wanted to share some information so I may gain ideas about OC potential of this card.
> It will run stock for a few days to make sure everything is good and on Saturday I will install the EK block and back plate.


Anyone have an answer for me?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giltyler*
> 
> Anyone have an answer for me?


what exactly is your question, if i may ask?


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Just waiting for beta testing results and will be released ASAP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t


Hello, if I may ask : I got one Gigabyte card [email protected] no problem, for the sake of 4K monitor I have added the 2nd one : Gainward - a bit worse , I think _ I have flashed both card s with the Skynet BIO---- however, I cannot control both of them with the old Precisionx : after addind the voltage this is applied, but the clock offset no and the cards /both/ stay at some kind of state 2-925MHz or so..
SVL 7 BIOS is the same, only the original BIOS s work.. ?? I am puzzled as with one card I ve never had such problems.. ths for your input


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> relatively speaking, if a single gpu can pull this score... what they're giving us clock wise stock is a joke....


That's just half of the story. You probably want to look at his rig when he pulled off that score

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleSmack*
> 
> Thanks a lot, with current overclock on limited voltage my fire strike extreme score is 9388...don't think that's too bad


You're using multi-gpu, aren't you?


----------



## Jeronbernal

I tried turning sync off and doing them separately and it's still same situation

here's a picture of my settings, and it says that one clock is really low and one is the overclocking correctly

im running both sc 780ti's in SLI, it's also the same situation when i run them with sync on in precision x




it seems like the 2nd card just stays at 980?


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> yeah, Tomb Raider is pretty good tools for stability check, with all the eye candy on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ofc I don't only change the power target, TDP increased to 325, pcie rails only to 100, pcie power pin rails to 225, and max power target (bottom most) to 325 / 108%, boost still enable. That gives me 1.175V stable in benches (Valley, Fire Strike, Sky Diver).
> 
> The thing is, even with Skyn3t vbios (boost disable) & constant 1.2V, those glitches are still there. I'm considering to RMA this card, but I think it'll be difficult since the stock speed & boost give glitches free gaming or benching experience.
> 
> thanks


If its any consolation for me using the Skynet vbios doesn't eliminate artifacts at ~1265 core, it only reduces the incidence of CTD-Display Driver Failure. With GK110 the same silicon lottery odds that apply to CPU's also apply to this GPU. Some, albeit a small percentage, can realize 1350 core, most bug out around 1250-1275 core. And supposedly certain GK110 variants, namely Kingpin and possibly Classified have binned GPU's which can overclock higher.

You get what you pay for, if youre trying to realize 1300+ core with a reference GK110 its probably for naught, ditto anything other than the two aforementioned non-reference cards, even SC w/ACX, which is what I have.

This is why I actually went SLI with SC w/ACX, I love the performance of these cards OOTB with amazing temps, especially in an Air 540. Seeing load temps in the low 60's in demanding games. Love the SC vbios, check out the performance OOTB on the default vbios:

This is with default clocks mind you:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8466885

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2339164

Just add another card if you really need it and be done with it. No point in needlessly burning up your VRM for a marginal increase in performance.


----------



## Arizonian

I'm excited to see speculation news on 880 possibly coming out before end of Q4. Looking forward to 780Ti prices dropping. May just SLI this beast and be done for a while.


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> That's just half of the story. You probably want to look at his rig when he pulled off that score
> You're using multi-gpu, aren't you?


something like this


----------



## UncleSmack

yep


----------



## Jeronbernal

Anyone know what I can about my oc problem I posted about by any chance?


----------



## UncleSmack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> That's just half of the story. You probably want to look at his rig when he pulled off that score
> You're using multi-gpu, aren't you?


yep, running sli with only +117 on the core and +0 on memory. My graphics score is a bit higher (not much sadly) @ 10885, but his gpu OC is 1530 MHz and mine at testing was at 1097, and considering he's running a 4960x @ 5.6 ghz (impressive) and I'm running a 3770k @ 4.6 ghz....Just shows the amazing overclock potential and gets me pretty excited to think what could be accomplished with even a slightly impressive overclock with my sli setup after I unlock voltage. Also, my score was in the 96 percentile.
As an example, at stock in sli my heaven benchmark score was 2581, and with only +117 core my LOWEST score on several runs was 3232. So if my overclock was 5 times what it is now to match his gpu OC (set aside the processor), assuming it'd be a consistent scale, it'd score about 5836. Not that it'd actually work out exactly that way, but in theory it just goes to show you how big of an impact the overclock on this card has and YES, how much bull**** the stock clocks and locked voltage is!


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I'm excited to see speculation news on 880 possibly coming out before end of Q4. Looking forward to 780Ti prices dropping. May just SLI this beast and be done for a while.


keeping fingers crossed...i would SLI mine as well when prices significantly drop...and i'll use that extra $$ to buy a more powerful PSU
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> something like this


exactly, so i wouldn't say their gpu is better unless i could build the same rig and see for myself that my gpu is a dud
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleSmack*
> 
> yep, running sli with only +117 on the core and +0 on memory. My graphics score is a bit higher (not much sadly) @ 10885, but his gpu OC is 1530 MHz and mine at testing was at 1097, and considering he's running a 4960x @ 5.6 ghz (impressive) and I'm running a 3770k @ 4.6 ghz....Just shows the amazing overclock potential and gets me pretty excited to think what could be accomplished with even a slightly impressive overclock with my sli setup after I unlock voltage. Also, my score was in the 96 percentile.
> As an example, at stock in sli my heaven benchmark score was 2581, and with only +117 core my LOWEST score on several runs was 3232. So if my overclock was 5 times what it is now to match his gpu OC (set aside the processor), assuming it'd be a consistent scale, it'd score about 5836. Not that it'd actually work out exactly that way, but in theory it just goes to show you how big of an impact the overclock on this card has and YES, how much bull**** the stock clocks and locked voltage is!


once the new bios is out i'm sure you can finally go to town with your card, hope you got your WB ready


----------



## giltyler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> what exactly is your question, if i may ask?


Based on the stats I posted will my 780Ti OC good under water.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giltyler*
> 
> Based on the stats I posted will my 780Ti OC good under water.


Yes, definitely better than what you are getting on air


----------



## giltyler

From what I have read the Hynix is the better choice to OC the memory correct?
How much does the ASIC score matter?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giltyler*
> 
> From what I have read the Hynix is the better choice to OC the memory correct?
> How much does the ASIC score matter?


hynix? not really. But there's not much choice. And asic score won't mean anything unless the difference is really significant. Higher asic can theoretically clock higher at the same voltage compared to lower asic. But i would not gauge the 'overclockability' of a gpu by its asic quality.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> I tried turning sync off and doing them separately and it's still same situation
> 
> here's a picture of my settings, and it says that one clock is really low and one is the overclocking correctly
> 
> im running both sc 780ti's in SLI, it's also the same situation when i run them with sync on in precision x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it seems like the 2nd card just stays at 980?


use something else to put load on the card's ............ unigine heaven 4.0 is great for testing stability 30 minutes and you should be very close to stable in all you're games


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> use something else to put load on the card's ............ unigine heaven 4.0 is great for testing stability 30 minutes and you should be very close to stable in all you're games


Thank you so much for the help, I'll give that a shot in the morning, and see how it goes


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> How do you actually use the 13Mhz increments? EVGA Precision X does not go by 13Mhz and GPU-Z reports speed 1-2Mhz above or below of what EVGA Precision X reports. Then there is nVidia Inspector, which also reports clocks being slightly higher or low by 1-2Mhz. There doesn't seem to be a way to definitely set a clock like 1228.5Mhz. No matter how close I try to get it to 1228.5Mhz, I can never get that precise clock and again, different apps show different clocks. Only GPU-Z allowed me to input my clock speed manually by typing...
> My OC is getting worse... When I test for artifacts with games, benchmarks, and OCCPT, I can manage 1250 / 7500 just fine @ 1080p for many hours. If I downsample from 4K or use 2x2 (4x) SSAA, I have to lower clocks to about 1228 / 7400 or else I get occasional artifacts. I think 4K downsampling or 2x2 (4x) SSAA should be included in GFX card torture tests because it stresses the card harder than FurMark @ 1080p without actually causing it to overheat or reach the maximum set temperature limit. I am saving up for a good WC setup with 2x 480mm rads for a CPU + Videocard (full block) loop. I hope to achieve those low 45-40C temps. I think it may improve my OC. I could then do a hard volt-mod. I've done one with Radeon 9800 Pro, but that one required no soldering.
> 
> 
> *When you say that the reason LLC Mod won't work with GTX 780 Ti because of the custom PCB, what do you mean by that? We have reference GTX 780 PCB's and reference GTX 780 Ti PCB's too*. Only cards like EVGA Classified / Classified KingPin editions use truly custom PCB's, but they also have their own voltage controls. I so badly regret not getting EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified, which was only $30 more expensive at that time!


No, 780Ti IS a non-reference 780 for the voltmod, the added rectifiers and caps in addition with the bios/drivers PWM made the NCP4206 voltage controller command hack void! Any command you issue to the controller gets overridden from a certain value: (Ex: Voltage beyond 1,212V)
And yes you should have gone for the Classy!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kostacurtas*
> 
> OccamRazor will skyn3t going to update the first post when you release every new skyn3t bios?
> It is a bit hard to follow the thread every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any news for the skyn3t version of bios 80.80.34.00.01 from reference cards?


What bios are you taking about? 80.80.34.00.*01* is common to all the brands!
All bios will be posted in a new thread: *Skyn3t & Occamrazor Bios Repository*
Will be in my SIG soon enough! But the all bios will be released in the threads accordingly!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> Not the same guy, but I have a 780ti SC with reference cooler bought within the last month or so, here's the bios from that. I assume saving it with the latest gpu-z and zipping it is acceptable?
> 
> Evga_780ti_SC_ref_80.80.34.00.80P2083-0030.zip 134k .zip file


Thanks but its done already, will be released as soon as all the beta testers report in!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> Not sure if this is a issue with the program or with how I'm doing it but...
> When I overclock the clock through precision x, and have both cards sync'd only one of the cards gets overclocked, the other one stays at 980mhz, I have two 780ti SC, although when I check the card in precision x, the sliders are up, but both precision x and gpu is telling me that one of the cards isn't being overclocked.... What can I do to fix this problem?
> Thanks very much guys!


Change your SLI bridge!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fab686868*
> 
> hi every1 first of all let me say a big thanks to all the gus who have contribuited to this topic and those who have provided the custom bios for our cards....
> i just bought and installed an asus gtx 780 ti dcii oc edition, trying to follow the guidelines of the topic. fresh install of forceware 337.88 and afterburner 3.0.1. i unlocked all the features in the ab menu (from the AB settings button). cpu 4790k and asus maximus hero vi with 1504 bios
> all stock afterburner show a limit of +75mv in the core voltage. and core clock of 9xx. i flashed the bios with the corresponding skyn3t, and after that the core clock went to 1xxxx, boost disable, and core voltage in ab limit was +100. i began playing with the settings, and i noticed that ab doesn't show the memory voltage slider..... and there is no carrot in the core voltage bar to open.... why is that ? how can i enable it ?
> also, with core voltage set to +100 in ab, nvidia inspector 1.9.7.2 shows (no gpu load active) a voltage of 0,875, while at 100% gpu load it goes to 1.050.. those numbers do not seem ok... should'nt i see 1.212 at full load ? i set power target in ab to 130m and under load it floats around 103%...
> to be noted, nvida inspector has a limit for core voltage of +275, while ab only +100. but nvida inspector, too, doesn't show the memory voltage control.then, how do i further enable voltage over 1.212 ? i'm going watercooled in a few days, but in the meanwhile i'd like to prepare the ground... i noticed that the guidelines for the ab hack to unlock 1.3v refer to a previuos version of AB... are they still valid for the 3.0.1 version ? thanks again,
> Fab


Use PrecisionX and not AB as for AB database the 780Ti IS not a reference card, only the 780 is!
Use the K-Boost feature in PX to up the voltage to 1,212V!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> Hello, if I may ask : I got one Gigabyte card [email protected] no problem, for the sake of 4K monitor I have added the 2nd one : Gainward - a bit worse , I think _ I have flashed both card s with the Skynet BIO---- however, I cannot control both of them with the old Precisionx : after addind the voltage this is applied, but the clock offset no and the cards /both/ stay at some kind of state 2-925MHz or so..
> SVL 7 BIOS is the same, only the original BIOS s work.. ?? I am puzzled as with one card I ve never had such problems.. ths for your input


Send me the Gainward bios so i can take a look!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I'm excited to see speculation news on 880 possibly coming out before end of Q4. Looking forward to 780Ti prices dropping. May just SLI this beast and be done for a while.


That will be the best side effect form the 880 release, price drop!
But dont expect a full Maxwell with bells and whistles bashing the 780Ti (it will be more like a GTX 680 V2 release)









Read my article of opinion:

_"First gen will (likely to) be released with the same fabrication nodes as Kepler (28mn) why?
Lets take a peak at TSMC (Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Company)!









TSMC has Low power and high performance designs;

*Low power:*

SiON (silicon oxynitride) - CLN28LP - low-cost/low-power devices

HKMG (high-K dielectric multi gate) - CLN28HPL - low-power/low-leakage chips

*High Performance for graphics processors or microprocessors:*

HKMG - CLN28HP

Currently TSMC is ramping mass production in 20mn BUT (you knew there was a BUT coming right?) its not for high performance designs...








Back in 2011 TSMC was already mass producing 28mn (on low power designs) but full Kepler only hit the market in 2013, leaving 2 years gap in between starting to produce and actually having good yields in high performance chips!
So nvidia will rely on good old 28mn fabrication for first gen Maxwell!

Dont expect a full Maxwell beast upon release, that will come after the die shrink in second gen (hopefully 20mn) and of course nvidia has to do the "milking" (suck every $$$ out of each generation to go to the next, that being refresh or new architecture!







)
Compared to Kepler, Maxwell has more registers per thread, more registers per CUDA core, more shared memory per CUDA core and a lot more L2 cache per GPU, upgraded compute performance but more important, doubled their performance-per-watt!




Some "wafers" for those who never saw one!









But having 10mn doesnt mean we will see 10mn GPU's at that time frame, luckily we will have (Finfets instead of HKMG) 14/16mn on Volta!








The problem is next-generation 20nm bulk high-K metal gate and 16/14nm FinFET process will have a higher cost per gate than today's 28nm HKMG!
The 16/14nm FinFET node uses the same interconnect structure as 20nm, so the chip area is only 8-10% smaller than 20nm. In addition, this node faces yield issues related to stress control, overlay, and factors related to the step coverage and process uniformity of 3D structures!
Meaning yields ($$$$) will determine how soon we will see a beastly GPU released! As the 28 HKGM matures (wafer depreciation costs) and yields increase, costs decrease meaning even in 2017 the costs will be much lower than 28mn, FinFETs can be used for high-performance or ultra-dense designs but are not cost effective in mainstream semiconductors. Consequently, the industry faces a mismatch between what is being promoted by wafer vendors and what their customers need. If this means anything, we will see very high GPU priced chips (with Finfet fab 14/16mn), [You all still remember the high priced Titan? now you know why...







] and less powerful and much lesser priced cards with 20mn HKGM! Scaling to 10nm and 7nm nodes will entail additional wafer processing challenges for which the industry is not well prepared for the next 5 years!
There are other options (FD SOI and 450mm wafers) but lets see what will happen!

What will this mean for us gamers?
That for the Titan/780/ owners( voltmod enabled guys!







) the estimate 20/25% increase in performance is not enough to cut losses!
Lets wait for second gen (maybe 2015 christmas?) and do our math then!









DISCLAIMER: This is my exercise of reasoning with my knowledge of electronics and market, all can change as the $$$$ rules above all else!





















"_

Cheers All

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## Arizonian

Nice post on the 880 insight Occam


----------



## kostacurtas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> What bios are you taking about? 80.80.34.00.*01* is common to all the brands!
> All bios will be posted in a new thread: *Skyn3t & Occamrazor Bios Repository*
> Will be in my SIG soon enough! But the all bios will be released in the threads accordingly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers All
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t


I have a reference MSI 780 Ti with bios 80.80.34.00.01 and because you said that this bios is for reference cards from all brands I thought that you will release one skyn3t bios for all reference cards. You have to create different bios for every brand?

Oh, you will create a bios repository. Great, thanks!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Nice post on the 880 insight Occam


Thanks!








As i have more insights on the GMxxx(?) AKA GTX880, i will post it!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kostacurtas*
> 
> I have a reference MSI 780 Ti with bios 80.80.34.00.01 and because you said that this bios is for reference cards from all brands I thought that you will release one skyn3t bios for all reference cards. You have to create different bios for every brand?
> Oh, you will create a bios repository. Great, thanks!


Now i remember our talk about it, sorry!








I had a problem with my laptop (bad HDD, now with a SSD!







) and lost a few bios to modd, PM me with it and i take the opportunity to ask
ALL *MSI 780Ti OWNERS* with newer bios versions than the ones my Brother Skyn3t posted last time in the OP please PM me with your bios!









Thanks and Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## MonarchX

I was thinking... Could OccamRazer create some *BIOS files for testing that have looser memory timings?* My card doesn't want to do more than 7400 - 7500Mhz, so I was wondering if looser timings would let me get higher clocks, which may not only offset those lower timings, but provide an increase in total net performance.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I was thinking... Could OccamRazer create some *BIOS files for testing that have looser memory timings?* My card doesn't want to do more than 7400 - 7500Mhz, so I was wondering if looser timings would let me get higher clocks, which may not only offset those lower timings, but provide an increase in total net performance.


I can do almost anything with the bios (now i deciphered the different fan profiles so i can also change the non-reference cooler speeds, trigger points and temperatures % too, but its still in beta testing!







)
But memory timing is still locked tight!







I can stitch other bios timings but its a risk, my Brother skyn3t did it for "special" LN2 bios on request! He knows WAY more than me!








My Brother Skyn3t is a *GIANT* compared to me!








(And im not that small, i can bench press almost 400 pounds!







)

Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## kostacurtas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I had a problem with my laptop (bad HDD, now with a SSD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and lost a few bios to modd, PM me with it and i take the opportunity to ask
> ALL *MSI 780Ti OWNERS* with newer bios versions than the ones my Brother Skyn3t posted last time in the OP please PM me with your bios!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t


PM sent for new bios 80.80.34.00.01 from reference MSI 780Ti.


----------



## MonarchX

PM me if you need any testing that isn't TOO risky as in - it won't blow my baby up or kill it. I am especially interested in any BIOS that can reduce temps, increase fan-speed, increase performance, voltage, or OC. All that stuff that a BIOS probably can't offer.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No, 780Ti IS a non-reference 780 for the voltmod, the added rectifiers and caps in addition with the bios/drivers PWM made the NCP4206 voltage controller command hack void! Any command you issue to the controller gets overridden from a certain value: (Ex: Voltage beyond 1,212V)
> And yes you should have gone for the Classy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What bios are you taking about? 80.80.34.00.*01* is common to all the brands!
> All bios will be posted in a new thread: *Skyn3t & Occamrazor Bios Repository*
> Will be in my SIG soon enough! But the all bios will be released in the threads accordingly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks but its done already, will be released as soon as all the beta testers report in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Change your SLI bridge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use PrecisionX and not AB as for AB database the 780Ti IS not a reference card, only the 780 is!
> Use the K-Boost feature in PX to up the voltage to 1,212V!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send me the Gainward bios so i can take a look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That will be the best side effect form the 880 release, price drop!
> But dont expect a full Maxwell with bells and whistles bashing the 780Ti (it will be more like a GTX 680 V2 release)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read my article of opinion:
> 
> _"First gen will (likely to) be released with the same fabrication nodes as Kepler (28mn) why?
> Lets take a peak at TSMC (Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Company)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TSMC has Low power and high performance designs;
> 
> *Low power:*
> 
> SiON (silicon oxynitride) - CLN28LP - low-cost/low-power devices
> 
> HKMG (high-K dielectric multi gate) - CLN28HPL - low-power/low-leakage chips
> 
> *High Performance for graphics processors or microprocessors:*
> 
> HKMG - CLN28HP
> 
> Currently TSMC is ramping mass production in 20mn BUT (you knew there was a BUT coming right?) its not for high performance designs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in 2011 TSMC was already mass producing 28mn (on low power designs) but full Kepler only hit the market in 2013, leaving 2 years gap in between starting to produce and actually having good yields in high performance chips!
> So nvidia will rely on good old 28mn fabrication for first gen Maxwell!
> 
> Dont expect a full Maxwell beast upon release, that will come after the die shrink in second gen (hopefully 20mn) and of course nvidia has to do the "milking" (suck every $$$ out of each generation to go to the next, that being refresh or new architecture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Compared to Kepler, Maxwell has more registers per thread, more registers per CUDA core, more shared memory per CUDA core and a lot more L2 cache per GPU, upgraded compute performance but more important, doubled their performance-per-watt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some "wafers" for those who never saw one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But having 10mn doesnt mean we will see 10mn GPU's at that time frame, luckily we will have (Finfets instead of HKMG) 14/16mn on Volta!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is next-generation 20nm bulk high-K metal gate and 16/14nm FinFET process will have a higher cost per gate than today's 28nm HKMG!
> The 16/14nm FinFET node uses the same interconnect structure as 20nm, so the chip area is only 8-10% smaller than 20nm. In addition, this node faces yield issues related to stress control, overlay, and factors related to the step coverage and process uniformity of 3D structures!
> Meaning yields ($$$$) will determine how soon we will see a beastly GPU released! As the 28 HKGM matures (wafer depreciation costs) and yields increase, costs decrease meaning even in 2017 the costs will be much lower than 28mn, FinFETs can be used for high-performance or ultra-dense designs but are not cost effective in mainstream semiconductors. Consequently, the industry faces a mismatch between what is being promoted by wafer vendors and what their customers need. If this means anything, we will see very high GPU priced chips (with Finfet fab 14/16mn), [You all still remember the high priced Titan? now you know why...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ] and less powerful and much lesser priced cards with 20mn HKGM! Scaling to 10nm and 7nm nodes will entail additional wafer processing challenges for which the industry is not well prepared for the next 5 years!
> There are other options (FD SOI and 450mm wafers) but lets see what will happen!
> 
> What will this mean for us gamers?
> That for the Titan/780/ owners( voltmod enabled guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) the estimate 20/25% increase in performance is not enough to cut losses!
> Lets wait for second gen (maybe 2015 christmas?) and do our math then!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DISCLAIMER: This is my exercise of reasoning with my knowledge of electronics and market, all can change as the $$$$ rules above all else!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "_
> 
> Cheers All
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t


so tell me, where do i invest my stocks next


----------



## MonarchX

Double-post!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> PM me if you need any testing that isn't TOO risky as in - it won't blow my baby up or kill it. I am especially interested in any BIOS that can reduce temps, increase fan-speed, increase performance, voltage, or OC. All that stuff that a BIOS probably can't offer.


You have EVGA 780Ti ACX right? one or two cards? I might send you a bios to test fan settings! How about 5000rpm sounds like? (dont answer, i know: LOUD!







)








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> so tell me, where do i invest my stocks next


Just wait for our (Me and my Brother skyn3t) enterprise! I will be in the US in the next fall...








Intel still has the upper hand in semiconductor industry with Planar technology and UV lithography but that scenery may change as the gap has been closing over time!









Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You have EVGA 780Ti ACX right? one or two cards? I might send you a bios to test fan settings! How about 5000rpm sounds like? (dont answer, i know: LOUD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I don't care for loud! I use closed headphones, so as long as it doesn't actually break my fan - I am cool! With my fan profile, its at 100% 99% of the time. I do have EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC ACX 80.80.34.00.80 with your latest BIOS, but only one card. I can't tolerate extra input lag since my SUPER-awesome monitor is already 19ms and then 1ms for mouse = 20ms, which is my personal maximum tolerance!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I don't care for loud! I use closed headphones, so as long as it doesn't actually break my fan - I am cool! With my fan profile, its at 100% 99% of the time. I do have EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC ACX 80.80.34.00.80 with your latest BIOS, but only one card. I can't tolerate extra input lag since my SUPER-awesome monitor is already 19ms and then 1ms for mouse = 20ms, which is my personal maximum tolerance!


Me neither, that's why i went for 3x VG278HE 120hz goodness, all debezeled in portrait mode!



Cheers

Ed


----------



## EinZerstorer

144 hz > 120









benq master race.


----------



## paradize

could somebody explain me which sensors and values i can trust, cause i get completly random numbers no matter what i set up my bios/tweaks to

1.187 voltage with base clock speed for example, using skynets bios

or maybe a step by step how to set up everything properly would be appreciated, tryed driver sweep and everything as well


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> 144 hz > 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> benq master race.


Your benq screens are the same as my Asus,144hz, i just have them at 120hz!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradize*
> 
> could somebody explain me which sensors and values i can trust, cause i get completly random numbers no matter what i set up my bios/tweaks to
> 1.187 voltage with base clock speed for example, using skynets bios
> or maybe a step by step how to set up everything properly would be appreciated, tryed driver sweep and everything as well


You can read my OC guide for some pointers but disregard, voltage and LLC hacks and voltage tools, none of them work with the 780Ti: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*
Some "brands" rig their controllers to report lower core and VRM temperatures...








AB/PrecisionX seem to be the most reliable but still thermal imaging and multimeters are the most accurate means to read temperatures and voltages but means beyond most users scope!

Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## Jeronbernal

OccamRazor, thank you so much @[email protected] situation solved XD +1


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> OccamRazor, thank you so much @[email protected] situation solved XD +1


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Me neither, that's why i went for 3x VG278HE 120hz goodness, all debezeled in portrait mode!


Don't want to turn this into a monitor thread, but if I were forced to use/have 3000000000000 of those monitors or the one I have without a way to sell them, then I'd stick with mine. I would take mine over practically any monitor out there because I'm a display guru and others who do know monitors TV's etc. would definitely stick to high contrast ratio displays, especially those that have backlight strobing (LightBoost-like).


----------



## Arizonian

As for "off topic" discussion it's okay for club members to sometimes get a little off-track. Unlike regular threads this is a club where the same people meet daily and talk. Even build friendships.

As long as discussion isn't about what you had for breakfast, so indirectly it may not be about the 780 TI but at least about other computer components and isn't pages on end.

Side note: Sweet monitor setup Occam. Looked like Grand Canyon scenery to me.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> As for "off topic" discussion it's okay for club members to sometimes get a little off-track. Unlike regular threads this is a club where the same people meet daily and talk. Even build friendships.
> 
> As long as discussion isn't about what you had for breakfast, so indirectly it may not be about the 780 TI but at least about other computer components and isn't pages on end.
> 
> Side note: Sweet monitor setup Occam. Looked like Grand Canyon scenery to me.


And as long as it's not some ongoing personal conflict between two (or more) members..


----------



## Arizonian

^^^^^^That too^^^^^^ thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Don't want to turn this into a monitor thread, but if I were forced to use/have 3000000000000 of those monitors or the one I have without a way to sell them, then I'd stick with mine. I would take mine over practically any monitor out there because I'm a display guru and others who do know monitors TV's etc. would definitely stick to high contrast ratio displays, especially those that have backlight strobing (LightBoost-like).


Definitely! That's why i got these VG278HE, blur free and fast response (too bad about the viewing angles but i can live with it)!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> As for "off topic" discussion it's okay for club members to sometimes get a little off-track. Unlike regular threads this is a club where the same people meet daily and talk. *Even build friendships.*
> As long as discussion isn't about what you had for breakfast, so indirectly it may not be about the 780 TI but at least about other computer components and isn't pages on end.
> Side note: Sweet monitor setup Occam. Looked like Grand Canyon scenery to me.


Indeed, im here with a member i met here in the forum from New York and he came to Europe for a wedding and we manage to get together for drinks!








and you got a good eye, its the Grand Canyon alright!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> And as long as it's not some ongoing personal conflict between two (or more) members..


No, i wouldn't let it! I would eat them alive before that, as i have done before!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## giltyler

Are there any 1440P monitors hitting 144Hz and would it make any difference to game play?

I am new with a QNIX QX2710 and GTX 780Ti so I am reading and asking questions trying to gain some insight to what is the normal standard.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I'm excited to see speculation news on 880 possibly coming out before end of Q4. Looking forward to 780Ti prices dropping. May just SLI this beast and be done for a while.


Unless you need it now if you were to wait another 6 months you may be able to pick up a gently used 780 Ti for a song as many who can afford to do so might be going Maxwell. Imagine the used market being flooded with $300-400 Titan's and 780 Ti's. Rich kids will want the best. Personally I would wait for 880 Ti, I don't think the first wave of Maxwell is going to be that much faster than top-tier Kepler. Just compare 1st wave Kepler (GTX 680) with fully evolved Kepler (GTX 780 Ti/ Titan).


----------



## vulcan78

*I heard Skynet basically used SVL7's vbios work and is taking credit for it. Anyone corroborate?*


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> *I heard Skynet basically used SVL7's vbios work and is taking credit for it. Anyone corroborate?*


Nope, people have looked over both BIOS and they are completely different. So don't believe everything you read on the internet. Here is an example of the two BIOS being compared: http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18545210&page=2


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giltyler*
> 
> Are there any 1440P monitors hitting 144Hz and would it make any difference to game play?
> 
> I am new with a QNIX QX2710 and GTX 780Ti so I am reading and asking questions trying to gain some insight to what is the normal standard.


Direct your monitor questions to our new Monitor guru @MonarchX!








He will be happy to answer!

Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> *I heard Skynet basically used SVL7's vbios work and is taking credit for it. Anyone corroborate?*


Are you trying to make me angry? really?
and read my post about Maxwell, you missed it: http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/11800_100#post_22520365


----------



## paras

guys would my i7 950 bottleneck my performance?

Sent From My Sony Xperia Z2 D6502 White .402


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paras*
> 
> guys would my i7 950 bottleneck my performance?
> 
> Sent From My Sony Xperia Z2 D6502 White .402


With one card no!


----------



## alpino

Hey guys I have a question.Atm I'm running my pc with ·seasonic m12ii bronze 620w.From my researches 620w is okay to 780ti.Specially Seasonic.Because of I have just bought the pc,I havent OC anything but in the future I'm planning to OC my cpu(not too much).Will my psu become insufficient to handle my gpu after OC? Just wanted to ask thanks.

My system

İ7 4770k
Asus gtx 780ti
msi z97 gaming 7
Corsair ForceGT SSD 60GB
·Barracuda ST1000DM003 1tb
·gskill ripjaws 16gb 1866mhz


----------



## hwoverclkd

780 ti classified, $710 + mail-in rebate @ amazon...just in case someone is looking.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpino*
> 
> Hey guys I have a question.Atm I'm running my pc with ·seasonic m12ii bronze 620w.From my researches 620w is okay to 780ti.Specially Seasonic.Because of I have just bought the pc,I havent OC anything but in the future I'm planning to OC my cpu(not too much).Will my psu become insufficient to handle my gpu after OC? Just wanted to ask thanks.
> 
> My system
> 
> İ7 4770k
> Asus gtx 780ti
> msi z97 gaming 7
> Corsair ForceGT SSD 60GB
> ·Barracuda ST1000DM003 1tb
> ·gskill ripjaws 16gb 1866mhz


I think your PSU can still handle it, unless your run your OC for hours. That might deteriorate its lifespan. I used to run evga 780 ti sc (non-acx) on corsair 600w and it kept on blowing hot air off the psu. Total system power being pulled from the wall was around 380W and up to 540W (overclocked gpu) depending on the game i played. Benchmark/test tools pull the most power. Hence, upgraded my PSU to 850W...as I had plans buying a Classified eventually.

my system is pretty much the same as yours.


----------



## paradize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Your benq screens are the same as my Asus,144hz, i just have them at 120hz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can read my OC guide for some pointers but disregard, voltage and LLC hacks and voltage tools, none of them work with the 780Ti: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*
> Some "brands" rig their controllers to report lower core and VRM temperatures...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AB/PrecisionX seem to be the most reliable but still thermal imaging and multimeters are the most accurate means to read temperatures and voltages but means beyond most users scope!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t


so basically, if i setup my desired clockspeed in the bios via kepler bios editor i can be assured it will be set to that specific clock speed, regardless of what all the tools say?


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Nope, people have looked over both BIOS and they are completely different. So don't believe everything you read on the internet. Here is an example of the two BIOS being compared: http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18545210&page=2


Yeah? Any validity to the claim here? I've read this elsewhere as well.

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18545210

Dicehunter:

"This VBios is a direct copy of SLV7's work, I mean, It's the exact same carbon copy, Size, Settings etc..., Shame on Skyn3t for copying SLV7's work."

.....

"According to SLV7 and a few forum posts, Skyn3t basically put his name to this bios, SLV7 OC Edition V03 is the correct name, And took full credit for it when he did zero work towards it, Bascially stealing "

Edit:

It looks like they could be two completely separate vbios, I apologize to Skynet if they indeed are, SLV7 was the only one doing this stuff for a while and it would be an injustice if someone stole his work.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Yeah? Any validity to the claim here? I've read this elsewhere as well.
> 
> http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18545210
> 
> Dicehunter:
> 
> "This VBios is a direct copy of SLV7's work, I mean, It's the exact same carbon copy, Size, Settings etc..., Shame on Skyn3t for copying SLV7's work."
> 
> .....
> 
> "According to SLV7 and a few forum posts, Skyn3t basically put his name to this bios, SLV7 OC Edition V03 is the correct name, And took full credit for it when he did zero work towards it, Bascially stealing "












That's the same thread I linked! Did you read the whole thing before just pasting it here? Both guys are doing great work, and no one is stealing anything. Members on both forums beta test each BIOS to make sure everything is ok.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpino*
> 
> Hey guys I have a question.Atm I'm running my pc with ·seasonic m12ii bronze 620w.From my researches 620w is okay to 780ti.Specially Seasonic.Because of I have just bought the pc,I havent OC anything but in the future I'm planning to OC my cpu(not too much).Will my psu become insufficient to handle my gpu after OC? Just wanted to ask thanks.
> My system
> İ7 4770k
> Asus gtx 780ti
> msi z97 gaming 7
> Corsair ForceGT SSD 60GB
> Barracuda ST1000DM003 1tb
> gskill ripjaws 16gb 1866mhz


A 780Ti with our bios at 100% GPU usage will draw 300W, a mild OC on the 4770K will draw another +-100W (default 84W load) [4,[email protected],400V= +-135W]







plus another 100W for the system = (+-) 500W
and as you have the best OEM PSU brand there is, you should be on the safe side!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradize*
> 
> so basically, if i setup my desired clockspeed in the bios via kepler bios editor i can be assured it will be set to that specific clock speed, regardless of what all the tools say?


No, there are clocks that you cant change with KBT... Leave the modding to us!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Yeah? Any validity to the claim here? I've read this elsewhere as well.
> http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18545210
> Dicehunter:
> "This VBios is a direct copy of SLV7's work, I mean, It's the exact same carbon copy, Size, Settings etc..., Shame on Skyn3t for copying SLV7's work.".....
> "According to SLV7 and a few forum posts, Skyn3t basically put his name to this bios, SLV7 OC Edition V03 is the correct name, And took full credit for it when he did zero work towards it, Bascially stealing "
> Edit:
> It looks like they could be two completely separate vbios, I apologize to Skynet *if ????*they indeed are, SLV7 was the only one doing this stuff for a while and it would be an injustice if someone stole his work.


*I* was a Techinferno user, *I* know Marco (svl7 not SLV7), *I* was the one that refuted the slander that happened there (Just like you are doing here, spreading a rumor like you were asking a innocent question) and *I* was the one that asked the administrator Brian to give proof or finish the slander in the forums!
If someone steals something is for profit, i dont see me and my Brother profiting anything here, do you???
Now, do your self and everyone here a favor and STOP spreading fire again! This has been dealt with a long time ago!
Get those 780SLI and do some heavy benches (300 times is enough)









Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## njlovold

I'm part of the club now! :]

I also have a question. I have enough money set aside to do one of 3 things and I'm not sure which to do. I can either get another 780ti to run in SLI, a custom water cooling loop (CPU, GPU and MB) or a new monitor to replace my current 3 (1440 or 4k). Any advice? My setup is in my profile if anyone wants to review it. Thanks for the advice in advance.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Yeah? Any validity to the claim here? I've read this elsewhere as well.
> 
> http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18545210
> 
> Dicehunter:
> 
> "This VBios is a direct copy of SLV7's work, I mean, It's the exact same carbon copy, Size, Settings etc..., Shame on Skyn3t for copying SLV7's work."
> 
> .....
> 
> "According to SLV7 and a few forum posts, Skyn3t basically put his name to this bios, SLV7 OC Edition V03 is the correct name, And took full credit for it when he did zero work towards it, Bascially stealing "
> 
> Edit:
> 
> It looks like they could be two completely separate vbios, I apologize to Skynet if they indeed are, SLV7 was the only one doing this stuff for a while and it would be an injustice if someone stole his work.


I'm going to put this accusation to rest here and address this myself.

Skyn3t has been making vBios for OC members for quite some time and for many different GPU's. He first creates a vBios for members to beta test. I know this because he's asked me but due to moderation time constraints I declined. Then based on his select group of 'beta testers' results, he may or may not need to tweak it to work before posting it publically for all to freely use. His hard work is truly appreciated by many members who have benefited in performance. He's even gone as far as providing individual members their own special edited requests they need out of the vBios.

So apology accepted as it's indeed skyn3t's own work.

Skyn3t has been commended here as one of OCN's most helpful members. Spreading accusations with no proof, just throwing this out there, is wrong and off topic moving forward.


----------



## alpino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> I think your PSU can still handle it, _unless your run your OC for hours_. That might deteriorate its lifespan. I used to run evga 780 ti sc (non-acx) on corsair 600w and it kept on blowing hot air off the psu. Total system power being pulled from the wall was around 380W and up to 540W (overclocked gpu) depending on the game i played. Benchmark/test tools pull the most power. Hence, upgraded my PSU to 850W...as I had plans buying a Classified eventually.
> 
> my system is pretty much the same as yours.


Well,I must use bechmarks to proof if OC is stable or not which will take hours.But I dont think I can go over 4,3 ghz.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> A 780Ti with our bios at 100% GPU usage will draw 300W, a mild OC on the 4770K will draw another +-100W (default 84W load) [4,[email protected],400V= +-135W]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plus another 100W for the system = (+-) 500W
> and as you have the best OEM PSU brand there is, you should be on the safe side!


That's really revealing thank you!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *njlovold*
> 
> 
> I'm part of the club now! :]
> I also have a question. I have enough money set aside to do one of 3 things and I'm not sure which to do. I can either get another 780ti to run in SLI, a custom water cooling loop (CPU, GPU and MB) or a new monitor to replace my current 3 (1440 or 4k). Any advice? My setup is in my profile if anyone wants to review it. Thanks for the advice in advance.


Easy! Get a second 780Ti and forget about Maxwell!
I have 2 titans, custom water loop and 3 monitors VG278HE! I will only upgrade my monitors when i see 4K with 120hz (at least)...
My cards only when Volta comes (although for bios modding purposes we have to get one or two Maxwell specimens...







)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I'm going to put this accusation to rest here and address this myself.
> Skyn3t has been making vBios for OC members for quite some time and for many different GPU's. He first creates a vBios for members to beta test. I know this because he's asked me but due to moderation time constraints I declined. Then based on his select group of 'beta testers' results, he may or may not need to tweak it to work before posting it publically for all to freely use. His hard work is truly appreciated by many members who have benefited in performance. He's even gone as far as providing individual members their own special edited requests they need out of the vBios.
> So apology accepted as it's indeed skyn3t's own work.
> Skyn3t has been commended here as one of OCN's most helpful members. Spreading accusations with no proof, just throwing this out there, is wrong and off topic moving forward.


Thank you Arizonian! My brother Ric is fully busy with work and does not come here for quite some time, im here for him and always will as true *Family* stick together!








Thank you again for your honesty and for coming forward and backing us up on how we do things here!









Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## fab686868

hi all and sotty for the repost, but i can't seem to find evidence anywhere on the net... please i just need to know if with ab 3.0.1 you have to wait for new releases of the zawarudu volt hack and for the ab 1.3v softmod.... i'm running an asus gtx 780 dci oc, i had no problems flashing the corresponding skyn3t bios, but ab doesn't show the +275mv core limit, only +100 (whilst asus gpu tweak, nvidia inspector and precision x all show correctly the +275 mv limit)... furthermore, the ab soft mod (/ri4,20,99 or /ri3,20,99) don't work (invalid on both), and zawarudu hack tool doesn't work with ab 3.0.1)... since i searched and couldn't find new version of the guide for the ab softmod and/or zawarudu tool, i guess that you just have to wait.... i only need to know that, rather then being told that i'm making something wrong and the ab softmod works great with ab 3.0.1, in that case i'm stucked becouse i can't find what i'm doing wrong,

thanks,

Fab


----------



## Devious ST

The unboxing and new home my of new EVGA GTX 780Ti



http://imgur.com/MIuWMOP





http://imgur.com/7FoCe71





http://imgur.com/ahs9DWc





http://imgur.com/n17X955





http://imgur.com/VZanJdU





http://imgur.com/hbZfQBz





http://imgur.com/cR7bWiP


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> *I heard Skynet basically used SVL7's vbios work and is taking credit for it. Anyone corroborate?*


Hello, I have personally recently flashed and tested bot of them on my new 780Ti SLI - I can positively. Tell you , that they are NOT the same Skyn3t works svl 7 not so good .
So, no way ! @Ooccam razor : thanks for your reply - when I am back from holiday. , I l send you that Gainward BIOS for evaluation.


----------



## KashunatoR

Isn't there any bios I can use for my MSI reference 780ti bios version 80.80.34.00.01?
I only have 1.18v now and I need 1.21v. I need this card to handle triple screen @ 144hz and it can't do it if I go any lower than 1.2ghz. I also need the unlocked fan speed.
Isn't there any other bios I can use that can do that?


----------



## maurokim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maurokim*
> 
> Good evening to all. You can not change my bios? The vga is the Inno3D GTX 780 Ti DHS edition. Thanks to all and sorry for my English is not perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DHSorig.zip 135k .zip file


No one helps me


----------



## hammelgammler

Hello,

I just bought a EVGA 780Ti with reference cooler and I dont know why i cant flash the skynet vBios?

Before that i flashed a 780Ti iChill Herculez X3 with the ezflash program and it worked fine.
Just put the file (X.rom) in the same directory and type "3" for normal flash.
After a restart the skynet bios was succesfully flashed.

Now with the EVGA it says "flashing succes", but its the same vBios after a restart, with 1046MHz core and minimum of 26% fan speed.

Would be nice in anyone could help me.


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammelgammler*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I just bought a EVGA 780Ti with reference cooler and I dont know why i cant flash the skynet vBios?
> 
> Before that i flashed a 780Ti iChill Herculez X3 with the ezflash program and it worked fine.
> Just put the file (X.rom) in the same directory and type "3" for normal flash.
> After a restart the skynet bios was succesfully flashed.
> 
> Now with the EVGA it says "flashing succes", but its the same vBios after a restart, with 1046MHz core and minimum of 26% fan speed.
> 
> Would be nice in anyone could help me.


The skyn3t BIOSes have a clockspeed of 1045 and about 20% fanspeed minimum, so.. ? Just open precision X and see how far the TDP slider goes.


----------



## phoenix887

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Awesome thanks! (Now I just have to figure out how to actually DO this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> We will release more updated vBios as we can as we are experiencing logistic problems at this time!
> 
> _vBios GTX 780 Ti SC ACX
> Version 80.80.34.00.80
> Base core clock 1071Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 1.212v unlocked_
> 
> skyn3t-780TiSCACX.34.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> 
> Our thanks to MonarchX for extensive Beta testing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> skyn3t & Occamrazor


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maurokim*
> 
> No one helps me


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maurokim*
> 
> No one helps me


I did post a couple of month ago, a new Inno3D Bios too. But no modded bios is avaible till today. I hope a new modded version of our card will be realse soon. A modded DHS Bios would be nice too.


----------



## hammelgammler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakakakaka*
> 
> The skyn3t BIOSes have a clockspeed of 1045 and about 20% fanspeed minimum, so.. ? Just open precision X and see how far the TDP slider goes.


Already did that.
Still 1046MHz as i said and only 26% fan speed.
TDP slider goes to 200%.


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammelgammler*
> 
> Already did that.
> Still 1046MHz as i said and only 26% fan speed.
> TDP slider goes to 200%.


Well, so, that means your flash is successful and you are indeed running the skyn3t bios... Stock bios doesn't do 200% TDP or a fixed clockspeed of 1045 mhz, so I don't see the problem here? And that your fan runs at 26% in stead of 20% is just because it won't go any lower, despite what you enter in the BIOS.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the same thread I linked! Did you read the whole thing before just pasting it here? Both guys are doing great work, and no one is stealing anything. Members on both forums beta test each BIOS to make sure everything is ok.


I apologize, human nature means crap like this happens on the regular, imagine if it were Skynet and SVL7 came out with a vbios and there was a suspicion of counterfeit activity, at least there are people out there that will ask these kinds of questions. Apologies to Skynet, looks like great work with an independent vbios.


----------



## KashunatoR

Isn't there any other bios for my card?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KashunatoR*
> 
> Isn't there any bios I can use for my MSI reference 780ti bios version 80.80.34.00.01?
> I only have 1.18v now and I need 1.21v. I need this card to handle triple screen @ 144hz and it can't do it if I go any lower than 1.2ghz. I also need the unlocked fan speed.
> Isn't there any other bios I can use that can do that?


Isn't there any other bios for my card?


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KashunatoR*
> 
> Isn't there any other bios for my card?
> Isn't there any other bios for my card?


Yes, you can flash any bios that have the same bios id: 80.80.34.00.01. Problems reported may only be causing fan speeds to run different than supposed to, if that's the case, try a bios from a card which you know has the same fans. Since yours is probably just a reference model with reference cooling, it should be fine to flash a reference bios with the same number. Even other id's could work, but of course not guaranteed to work properly. And in that case you'll have to force it to flash, since it will give a warning that id's won't be the same.

EDIT: I see now that there is no corresponding id for you available. You might try it with the next best thing, the ones with only the last digits different, but with reference design if possible. But you'd have to force flash this way. Or you could wait for your BIOS to come out.


----------



## lantern48

Hello, I have a question. The card I own is a Gigabyte Windforce x3 780Ti. It does not work properly with MSI Afterburner, because the guy who builds MSI Afterburner sees it as a non-reference card. So my question is this: Can I use a Skynet bios of the *"GTX 780 MSI 80.80.30.00.01 skyn3t-Ti-vBios-MSI.zip 136k .zip file"* on my card so it will work perfectly with MSI Afterburner?

I really enjoy MSI Afterburner and would like to be able to use all the features like increasing voltage and clock speeds, etc.


----------



## Jeronbernal

Adding two more to the club =) SC acx, 780ti, would have gotten reference SC again buy they didn't have anymore at frys so I got acx ones


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lantern48*
> 
> Hello, I have a question. The card I own is a Gigabyte Windforce x3 780Ti. It does not work properly with MSI Afterburner, because the guy who builds MSI Afterburner sees it as a non-reference card. So my question is this: Can I use a Skynet bios of the *"GTX 780 MSI 80.80.30.00.01 skyn3t-Ti-vBios-MSI.zip 136k .zip file"* on my card so it will work perfectly with MSI Afterburner?
> 
> I really enjoy MSI Afterburner and would like to be able to use all the features like increasing voltage and clock speeds, etc.


Which card ? I have the N78TOC (vbios 80.80.30.00.01), core-mem off-set & fans speed are working just fine with AB. Haven't tried to increase voltage with it though (I use OC guru to increase voltage to 1.2V)


----------



## lantern48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> Which card ? I have the N78TOC (vbios 80.80.30.00.01), core-mem off-set & fans speed are working just fine with AB. Haven't tried to increase voltage with it though (I use OC guru to increase voltage to 1.2V)


That's the same card I have, but I flashed it to the _*GV-N78TGHZ-3GD*_ Skynet bios so I could have the higher base overclock: 1085 instead of 1020. It works great, but as said earlier, non-MSI 780Ti's don't work correctly with Afterburner. I know that the 780Ti MSI cards do work with Afterburner, so that's why I'm curious to know if I can use that card's bios to make Afterburner think I'm using a MSI card.


----------



## Strat79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lantern48*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> Which card ? I have the N78TOC (vbios 80.80.30.00.01), core-mem off-set & fans speed are working just fine with AB. Haven't tried to increase voltage with it though (I use OC guru to increase voltage to 1.2V)
> 
> 
> 
> That's the same card I have, but I flashed it to the _*GV-N78TGHZ-3GD*_ Skynet bios so I could have the higher base overclock: 1085 instead of 1020. It works great, but as said earlier, non-MSI 780Ti's don't work correctly with Afterburner. I know that the 780Ti MSI cards do work with Afterburner, so that's why I'm curious to know if I can use that card's bios to make Afterburner think I'm using a MSI card.
Click to expand...

My MSI 780Ti Gaming 3G will not work with Afterburner for voltage control. Raising the clocks and the power target works but the voltage only works in Precision X for me.


----------



## lantern48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strat79*
> 
> My MSI 780Ti Gaming 3G will not work with Afterburner for voltage control. Raising the clocks and the power target works but the voltage only works in Precision X for me.


Damn... I guess there's no point in trying to use the bios then. lol

That's the only thing I dislike about the 780 Ti - they don't work with MSI AB. Too bad there's no fix or workaround.

Anywho... Thanks for saving me a huge headache.


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strat79*
> 
> My MSI 780Ti Gaming 3G will not work with Afterburner for voltage control. Raising the clocks and the power target works but the voltage only works in Precision X for me.


I have the same card and voltage control in AB works fine for me....


----------



## Strat79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Strat79*
> 
> My MSI 780Ti Gaming 3G will not work with Afterburner for voltage control. Raising the clocks and the power target works but the voltage only works in Precision X for me.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same card and voltage control in AB works fine for me....
Click to expand...

I'm talking about when using skyn3t BIOS btw, it works fine on normal BIOS in AB, just clearing that up. Anyway, on skyn3t BIOS, AB will slide and say my voltage is upped to whatever I put it at, but every voltage monitor I tried shows it still at stock so it really isn't changing it, it just appears that it is. Using Precision X, it changes it and verifies with every monitor I have tried. Are you using this BIOS and absolutely sure the voltage is actually changing? From what I have read in here, it is almost universal that voltage adjustment only works with PX and possibly some other random ones but not AB. If yours really is changing and you are using sky3net bios then I have no idea why. Did you use the last BIOS posted on the first page of this thread? I used the very last BIOS posted on skyn3t's BIOS list.


----------



## maurokim

A stupid question .. Where can I find the bios of this review?
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/artikel/hardware/grafikkarten/30088-inno3d-ichill-geforce-gtx-780-ti-herculez-x3-ultra-mit-bios-update-im-nachtest.html
Thank you all.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fab686868*
> 
> hi all and sotty for the repost, but i can't seem to find evidence anywhere on the net... please i just need to know if with ab 3.0.1 you have to wait for new releases of the zawarudu volt hack and for the ab 1.3v softmod.... i'm running an asus gtx 780 dci oc, i had no problems flashing the corresponding skyn3t bios, but ab doesn't show the +275mv core limit, only +100 (whilst asus gpu tweak, nvidia inspector and precision x all show correctly the +275 mv limit)... furthermore, the ab soft mod (/ri4,20,99 or /ri3,20,99) don't work (invalid on both), and zawarudu hack tool doesn't work with ab 3.0.1)... since i searched and couldn't find new version of the guide for the ab softmod and/or zawarudu tool, i guess that you just have to wait.... i only need to know that, rather then being told that i'm making something wrong and the ab softmod works great with ab 3.0.1, in that case i'm stucked becouse i can't find what i'm doing wrong,
> thanks,
> Fab


Sorry but 780 DCII uses a DIGI+ ASP 1212 voltage controller meaning you can't use the voltmod as is links directly to the NCP4206 voltage controller which your card does not have!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> Hello, I have personally recently flashed and tested bot of them on my new 780Ti SLI - I can positively. Tell you , that they are NOT the same Skyn3t works svl 7 not so good .
> So, no way ! @Ooccam razor : thanks for your reply - when I am back from holiday. , I l send you that Gainward BIOS for evaluation.


Good holidays to you!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KashunatoR*
> 
> Isn't there any bios I can use for my MSI reference 780ti bios version 80.80.34.00.01?
> I only have 1.18v now and I need 1.21v. I need this card to handle triple screen @ 144hz and it can't do it if I go any lower than 1.2ghz. I also need the unlocked fan speed.
> Isn't there any other bios I can use that can do that?


*Bios already modded PM me for testing!







*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maurokim*
> 
> No one helps me


*Bios already modded PM me for testing!







*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammelgammler*
> 
> Hello,
> I just bought a EVGA 780Ti with reference cooler and I dont know why i cant flash the skynet vBios?
> Before that i flashed a 780Ti iChill Herculez X3 with the ezflash program and it worked fine.
> Just put the file (X.rom) in the same directory and type "3" for normal flash.
> After a restart the skynet bios was succesfully flashed.
> Now with the EVGA it says "flashing succes", but its the same vBios after a restart, with 1046MHz core and minimum of 26% fan speed.
> Would be nice in anyone could help me.


Probably you are mixing the bios with the x.bios name ?
It happened to me more than once, i had to edit the bios to see what version was it...








But you still have to restart the computer before the new flashed bios is recognized and sometimes a driver re-install...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phoenix887*
> 
> I did post a couple of month ago, a new Inno3D Bios too. But no modded bios is avaible till today. I hope a new modded version of our card will be realse soon. A modded DHS Bios would be nice too.


*Bios already modded PM me for testing!







*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> I apologize, human nature means crap like this happens on the regular, imagine if it were Skynet and SVL7 came out with a vbios and there was a suspicion of counterfeit activity, at least there are people out there that will ask these kinds of questions. Apologies to Skynet, looks like great work with an independent vbios.


Apologies accepted but still you have to bench 300 times!


















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lantern48*
> 
> Hello, I have a question. The card I own is a Gigabyte Windforce x3 780Ti. It does not work properly with MSI Afterburner, because the guy who builds MSI Afterburner sees it as a non-reference card. So my question is this: Can I use a Skynet bios of the *"GTX 780 MSI 80.80.30.00.01 skyn3t-Ti-vBios-MSI.zip 136k .zip file"* on my card so it will work perfectly with MSI Afterburner?
> I really enjoy MSI Afterburner and would like to be able to use all the features like increasing voltage and clock speeds, etc.


Use the Guru OC that gigabyte provides, its a PX clone; AB will never work properly with your card! Unwinder stated that since the 780Ti launch!

Cheers all

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## OccamRazor

*BIOS RELEASE*

_vBios GTX 780 Ti MSI Ref.
Version 80.80.34.00.01
Base core clock 928Mhz
Disabled boost
1.212v unlocked_

*TO BE RE-RELEASED OFFICIALLY*

Our thanks to kostacurtas for extensive Beta testing!









Enjoy!

Skyn3t& Occamrazor


----------



## sepol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maurokim*
> 
> A stupid question .. Where can I find the bios of this review?
> http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/artikel/hardware/grafikkarten/30088-inno3d-ichill-geforce-gtx-780-ti-herculez-x3-ultra-mit-bios-update-im-nachtest.html
> Thank you all.


You din't read the all review did you ?. The link to that BIOS is at the end of the review. Last page.

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/artikel/hardware/grafikkarten/30088-inno3d-ichill-geforce-gtx-780-ti-herculez-x3-ultra-mit-bios-update-im-nachtest.html?start=15

Translate if you need...


----------



## phoenix887

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/artikel/hardware/grafikkarten/30088-inno3d-ichill-geforce-gtx-780-ti-herculez-x3-ultra-mit-bios-update-im-nachtest.html?start=15

Page 16.

The red letters are the download-link for the new bios version. Is working nice, but Im looking foward of the modded version, which I already sent to OccamRazor.


----------



## LukeJoseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> *BIOS RELEASE*
> 
> _vBios GTX 780 Ti MSI Ref.
> Version 80.80.34.00.01
> Base core clock 928Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 1.212v unlocked_
> 
> skyn3t780tiMSIref.zip 141k .zip file
> 
> 
> Our thanks to kostacurtas for extensive Beta testing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Skyn3t& Occamrazor


Hey OccamRazor,

Will you be releasing an updated EVGA Reference bios? Or can/should we just use this one?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Thetbrett

any update on the Galaxy 780ti V2 (the black one), I sent you a while ago OccamRazor?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukeJoseph*
> 
> Hey OccamRazor,
> 
> Will you be releasing an updated EVGA Reference bios? Or can/should we just use this one?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


You have PM!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> any update on the Galaxy 780ti V2 (the black one), I sent you a while ago OccamRazor?


You have PM... Too!









Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukeJoseph*
> 
> Hey OccamRazor,
> 
> Will you be releasing an updated EVGA Reference bios? Or can/should we just use this one?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


interested in this as well!


----------



## gagac1971

hi to all here my evga gtx 780 ti sc has died some days ago....i received new card from rma and i can play games whit overclock of 1270 mhz fluctuating from 1270 to 1260 mhz whit original bios,for me that is enough and i will keep original bios-not flashing any more for me....


----------



## Silent Scone

How did you manage to kill a Ti? lol


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> How did you manage to kill a Ti? lol


the flashing went bed.....i just flash to original bios for sure without mistakes but flash went wrong and now i am bloody scared to flash again.
never again i will flash the graphic card just whit one bios switch....
just classified ...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> interested in this as well!


You have PM!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> the flashing went bed.....i just flash to original bios for sure without mistakes but flash went wrong and now i am bloody scared to flash again.
> never again i will flash the graphic card just whit one bios switch....
> just classified ...


You cant kill a card with flashing, unless there is a problem with the eeprom its always flashable! OR... bios manipulation in some bios sectors that CANNOT be messed with...
That requires more advanced knowledge to fix but its fixable...

Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You have PM!
> You cant kill a card with flashing, unless there is a problem with the eeprom its always flashable! OR... bios manipulation in some bios sectors that CANNOT be messed with...
> That requires more advanced knowledge to fix but its fixable...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t


lol for me is enough no more flashing........i will just leave as is original.....


----------



## Descadent

so this 3gb limit is starting to drive me nuts at 7680x1440.... constantly have to turn stuff down. I'm starting to wish I wouldn't have gave up my 670 4gb's!


----------



## Silent Scone

I had the same situation at 4K with three of them. Couldn't run Battlefield 4 at Ultra with no MSAA


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> lol for me is enough no more flashing........i will just leave as is original.....


you're overclocking will be limited on stock bios .


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> interested in this as well!


Interested in this too, pls-))


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> you're overclocking will be limited on stock bios .


i know that man but i am just afraid to flash again and brick my card.....


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> i know that man but i am just afraid to flash again and brick my card.....


you'll be fine


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> i know that man but i am just afraid to flash again and brick my card.....


No worries, like said before, flashing won't brick a card permanently. You'll just have to flash it again if things didn't work firsthand. Don't worry, staying on the safe side won't make you feel alive







. I managed to really brick my 780ti, like, 'permanently', but I know I will fix it (no warranty of course







). I 'just' have to resolder the chip







. So, live a little, take some risks, especially when they're actually not much of a risk to begin with







.


----------



## Jeronbernal

Howd you go about bricking it?


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> Howd you go about bricking it?


Probably by using too much force and too many repetitions in taking the cooler off and put it back on again. Think that made the GPU solder to be loose. The chip isn't loose, but I know this since the symptoms match those of bad GPU's that need to be reflowed/reballed. The same thing that happens when you over expose your card to too much heat over longer periods of time. The solder simply isn't strong and flexible enough to cope with the stress. People have done mehods that include putting the GPU in the oven at 200 degrees C for a 10 minute timespan. To make the solder slightky fluid again, so it reseats the GPU. But that proves to be a somewhat temporary solution.
Sometimes I get an image, but the image is filled with stripes, like when your memory freezes up when the overclock is too high. But after a short while the image is totally gone. And the card won't be recognised anymore.
I always expected the GPU to be a bit loose though, because I mostly had to tighten my whole card at a fixed position, because when the card bent a little down (due to gravity), image was gone as well. So, just made it worse.
I'm going to fix it though. But now I'm just using a gtx260 atm..


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> i know that man but i am just afraid to flash again and brick my card.....


What card would you be flashing, the ti Classy? Even if the flashing process went bad, you always have another BIOS on the card via the switch. So even if that bios is corrupted or flashed improperly, switch over to the other bios to load into windows and then flip the switch back to the corrupted bios, and then flash the bios again. Flashing has come a long way I say. I was terrified of flashing the bios on my 790i Ultra SLI back in the day but now with motherboards and video cards it seems really easy to do.

If you have extreme worries you could always buy a UPS (uninterruptible power supply), that way if you have sudden power loss during flashing you'll have no worries of a mishap.


----------



## gagac1971

thanks for your help guys........now whit original bios i can do 1260 mhz rock stable but fluctuating from 1270 to 1260 mhz result of power target limit,i just think that flashing the card is not worth of extra 20 or 30 mhz.you know i am at 1260 mhz whit evga gtx 780 ti sc that is great overclocking whit original voltage ....
but the card will always lower the voltage result of max power target....


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> thanks for your help guys........now whit original bios i can do 1260 mhz rock stable but fluctuating from 1270 to 1260 mhz result of power target limit,i just think that flashing the card is not worth of extra 20 or 30 mhz.you know i am at 1260 mhz whit evga gtx 780 ti sc that is great overclocking whit original voltage ....
> but the card will always lower the voltage result of max power target....


Sure, but skyn3t's BIOS makes sure boost is disabled and powertarget is much higher than stock bios. Which means you have a lot more headroom before anything will 'fluctuate'. But that's a nice overclock. although not worth buying a Classified for if you'd ask me. Such an expensive card made for extreme overclocking







. But, then again, it's not my call







. Good luck and lots of fun









And, I don't think it would be just an extra 20-30mhz.. a lot more actually. (you have a 780Ti Classified,yes? Your rig shows a 780 Classified, typo?)

EDIT: Ahh, you have a superclocked. then you're good !


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakakakaka*
> 
> Sure, but skyn3t's BIOS makes sure boost is disabled and powertarget is much higher than stock bios. Which means you have a lot more headroom before anything will 'fluctuate'. But that's a nice overclock. although not worth buying a Classified for if you'd ask me. Such an expensive card made for extreme overclocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But, then again, it's not my call
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Good luck and lots of fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, I don't think it would be just an extra 20-30mhz.. a lot more actually. (you have a 780Ti Classified,yes? Your rig shows a 780 Classified, typo?)
> 
> EDIT: Ahh, you have a superclocked. then you're good !


hi man no i just have an evga gtx 780 ti sc and from there if i get 1260 to 1270 mhz on stock bios i think is not worth to flash bios for just more about 20-30 mhz.....


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> hi man no i just have an evga gtx 780 ti sc and from there if i get 1260 to 1270 mhz on stock bios i think is not worth to flash bios for just more about 20-30 mhz.....


Ahh, okay, but just so you know, flashing might also make your overclock more stable, because you can fix your voltage. And like said, you won't damage your card by flashing.Have phun


----------



## gagac1971

yeah thanks man maybe i will flash the card we will see.....but i truly like the boost that this card offers.....i would like to keep boost enabled.can you make me the bios which is the same but just whit boost enabled?
this bios is modified by me whit same values like skys modded bios but whit boost enabled and my card stock clocks.is this ok?check out if you have time.thanks

GK110oc.zip 134k .zip file


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> yeah thanks man maybe i will flash the card we will see.....but i truly like the boost that this card offers.....i would like to keep boost enabled.can you make me the bios which is the same but just whit boost enabled?
> this bios is modified by me whit same values like skys modded bios but whit boost enabled and my card stock clocks.is this ok?check out if you have time.thanks
> 
> GK110oc.zip 134k .zip file


Why do you like the boost when you can have a fixed clockspeed at all times? I find that boost causes some stuttering while switching between clocks. Especially in games where you turn your head 180 degrees and there's suddenly a heavy load to be handled and the card has to rev up the boost, with a delay. Or even the fact that it takes a while before the boost gets a somewhat stable frequency when the card is warm.
If you're referring to me when you ask to mod the bios, I don't do that. You'd address to OccamRazer.


----------



## gagac1971

ok thanks for all i will ask him then what do he think....


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> ok thanks for all i will ask him then what do he think....


You got mail!


----------



## tjobbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> *BIOS RELEASE*
> 
> _vBios GTX 780 Ti MSI Ref.
> Version 80.80.34.00.01
> Base core clock 928Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 1.212v unlocked_
> 
> *TO BE RE-RELEASED OFFICIALLY*
> 
> Our thanks to kostacurtas for extensive Beta testing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Skyn3t& Occamrazor


Thanks man and Skyn3t you guys are awesome. ican finally get a stable overclock. Can probally push it even higher but the summer heat is insanse right now, its like 30C in this room right now


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Thats on 1.162mV


----------



## 1M4TO

hello guys, can some one help me out finding if the old EK 780 DC2 waterblock (in my case nickel-plexi) will eventually fit the 780 dc2 TI version?
ek site says nothing about it, but the new EK 780TI DC2 says its backward compatible. Now since i dont have anymore the 780 dc2, i have a spare waterblock and if it will fit eventualli the 780 ti dc2 i might get one.
Anyone know if the older ek780dc2 waterblock fits the new dc2 ti too?


----------



## sweenytodd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1M4TO*
> 
> hello guys, can some one help me out finding if the old EK 780 DC2 waterblock (in my case nickel-plexi) will eventually fit the 780 dc2 TI version?
> ek site says nothing about it, but the new EK 780TI DC2 says its backward compatible. Now since i dont have anymore the 780 dc2, i have a spare waterblock and if it will fit eventualli the 780 ti dc2 i might get one.
> Anyone know if the older ek780dc2 waterblock fits the new dc2 ti too?


I asked EK tech support about that 4 months ago and they said they've been testing a new block for 780 Ti DCU2. After a month, they announced the real block for the 780 Ti DCU2. EK-also-introduces-ASUS-GTX780TI-DC2-DirectCU-II-water-block Block is suppose to be in stores not too long ago.

Meanwhile after trying out the skyn3t 780 Ti DirectCU II vBIOS, my card's crashing even at 1100 core. By the way goodluck Team Skyn3t for the testing.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweenytodd*
> 
> I asked EK tech support about that 4 months ago and they said they've been testing a new block for 780 Ti DCU2. After a month, they announced the real block for the 780 Ti DCU2. EK-also-introduces-ASUS-GTX780TI-DC2-DirectCU-II-water-block Block is suppose to be in stores not too long ago.
> 
> Meanwhile after trying out the *skyn3t 780 Ti DirectCU II vBIOS, my card's crashing even at 1100 core*. By the way goodluck Team Skyn3t for the testing.


Send me your bios ASAP!









Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjobbo*
> 
> Thanks man and Skyn3t you guys are awesome. ican finally get a stable overclock. Can probally push it even higher but the summer heat is insanse right now, its like 30C in this room right now
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats on 1.162mV


When we release all bios officially please download the bios again as it has been improved!









Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## fab686868

hi all, i have the gtx 780 ti dc2 oc edition, flashed with skyn3t bios 80.80.34.00.10 , everything is ok, i get the possibility to go up till 1.212, but there's no way to make the ab softmod 1.3v work, neither the llc mod... just asking if there is a chance to get more voltage without hw mods.... what about flashing the ln2 bios of the matrix version ? will that work ? or modifying the original skyn3t bios with kepler bios tweaker setting 1.3v limit instead of 1.212 ? i just got watercooled with the ek waterblock, max temo < 45 C°, but i can't got over 1250 without artifacts.... need more voltage...

also, i think to having read that there was the possibility to alter the balance from where the graphics board takes the current (pci lanes - max 75w and the 2x8 pci-e connectors for 300 w).... where can you do that ? in gpu-intensive scenarios (i.e. OCCT and furmark) the board get to 150 - 160% power target when core voltage is set to maximum.. i'd like to limit the voltage load from the poor 75w pci lane, and ask more from the PSU directly, since i have oversized cables & psu capacity....

thanks,


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fab686868*
> 
> hi all, i have the gtx 780 ti dc2 oc edition, flashed with skyn3t bios 80.80.34.00.10 , everything is ok, i get the possibility to go up till 1.212, but there's no way to make the ab softmod 1.3v work, neither the llc mod... just asking if there is a chance to get more voltage without hw mods.... what about flashing the ln2 bios of the matrix version ? will that work ? or modifying the original skyn3t bios with kepler bios tweaker setting 1.3v limit instead of 1.212 ? i just got watercooled with the ek waterblock, max temo < 45 C°, but i can't got over 1250 without artifacts.... need more voltage...
> also, i think to having read that there was the possibility to alter the balance from where the graphics board takes the current (pci lanes - max 75w and the 2x8 pci-e connectors for 300 w).... where can you do that ? in gpu-intensive scenarios (i.e. OCCT and furmark) the board get to 150 - 160% power target when core voltage is set to maximum.. i'd like to limit the voltage load from the poor 75w pci lane, and ask more from the PSU directly, since i have oversized cables & psu capacity....
> thanks,


No, no, no and... sorry no! The gtx 780 ti dc2 has the DIGI+ ASP1212 voltage controller and the voltmod/LLC control only works with the NCP4206/08!
There is no way to get more than 1,212V with the bios because the driver overrides any setting above 1,212V!
Dont mess with KBT settings, our bios already has the max you can get out of it! And please dont use furmark...









Still, try this and give me feedback:

skyn3t-Ti-DCUII-OC.zip 135k .zip file


Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## maurokim

Hello, I have a problem that afflicts me a few days ago. If I start Heaven Benchmark 4.0 after a few minutes I became a black screen and I have to restart the PC. When you restart Windows warns me that was restored after a blue screen. The error reported is this ..

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name: BlueScreen
OS Version: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.1
Location ID 1040

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode: 116
BCP1: FFFFFA80067E84E0
BCP2: FFFFF88004059D1C
BCP3: FFFFFFFFC000009A
BCP4: 0000000000000004
OS Version: 6_1_7601
Service Pack: 1_0
Product: 256_1

Files That help describe the problem:
C: \ Windows \ Minidump \ 070914-16614-01.dmp
C: \ Users \ username \ AppData \ Local \ Temp \ WER-32900-0.sysdata.xml
Please help me .. PS: for the moment I have no overclock on anything.

I tried to leave Valley Benchmark looping for about twenty minutes and the problem did not occur, while after 2 hours of play with dogs watch me do the same thing.
my computer is this:
CASE: Thermaltake Chaser Mk1/MOBO: Asus P8-Z77 v-delux/PROCIO: Intel i7 3770K / RAM: G-Skill Trident x 16Gb 2400Mhz/SSD: 256GB Samsung 840 Pro / HDD: SEAGATE Barracuda 2TB ST2000DM001 / VGA: GTX 780 ti Inno3D DHS Edition / ALI: Corsair AX1200 Full sleved green cable / CD-DVD Pioneer Blu-ray / AUDIO: X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Champion Series / LIQUID COOLING: Wb-cpu: EK-Supremacy Clean CSQ-Full Nickel / WB VGA: XSPC Razor GTX 780Ti + V2 Backplate / RAD: XSPC AX240 + AX120/POMPA: Ek-D5 + TOP modification Koolance Full cov RP-450/OS: Windows 7 Professional 64bit.
Sorry for my english: (


----------



## fab686868

thanks, already flashed that, everything is really fine (except the fact that in AB 3.0.1 i managed to go from the +75 of the stock bios only to +100, whilst with gpu tweak, px, nvida inspector, and all the others, i get the full +275... any idea about that ? thanks again for your work,

just out of curiosity, is the driver limitation difficult to hack ? i would have thought that hacking the bios would have been more difficult.... there must be a specific piece of SW in the driver that makes the check about the voltage, in theory it should be possibile to make a patch (for specific driver version) that alters the current limit...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maurokim*
> 
> Hello, I have a problem that afflicts me a few days ago. If I start Heaven Benchmark 4.0 after a few minutes I became a black screen and I have to restart the PC. When you restart Windows warns me that was restored after a blue screen. The error reported is this ..
> Problem signature:
> Problem Event Name: BlueScreen
> OS Version: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.1
> Location ID 1040
> Additional information about the problem:
> BCCode: 116
> BCP1: FFFFFA80067E84E0
> BCP2: FFFFF88004059D1C
> BCP3: FFFFFFFFC000009A
> BCP4: 0000000000000004
> OS Version: 6_1_7601
> Service Pack: 1_0
> Product: 256_1
> Files That help describe the problem:
> C: \ Windows \ Minidump \ 070914-16614-01.dmp
> C: \ Users \ username \ AppData \ Local \ Temp \ WER-32900-0.sysdata.xml
> Please help me .. PS: for the moment I have no overclock on anything.
> I tried to leave Valley Benchmark looping for about twenty minutes and the problem did not occur, while after 2 hours of play with dogs watch me do the same thing.
> my computer is this:
> CASE: Thermaltake Chaser Mk1/MOBO: Asus P8-Z77 v-delux/PROCIO: Intel i7 3770K / RAM: G-Skill Trident x 16Gb 2400Mhz/SSD: 256GB Samsung 840 Pro / HDD: SEAGATE Barracuda 2TB ST2000DM001 / VGA: GTX 780 ti Inno3D DHS Edition / ALI: Corsair AX1200 Full sleved green cable / CD-DVD Pioneer Blu-ray / AUDIO: X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Champion Series / LIQUID COOLING: Wb-cpu: EK-Supremacy Clean CSQ-Full Nickel / WB VGA: XSPC Razor GTX 780Ti + V2 Backplate / RAD: XSPC AX240 + AX120/POMPA: Ek-D5 + TOP modification Koolance Full cov RP-450/OS: Windows 7 Professional 64bit.
> Sorry for my english: (


More voltage, voltaaage... did i mentioned... voltage?








As the load increases the card fails with the set clocks, if its a gigabyte card its explained as lots of them fail at stock...









Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## maurokim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fab686868*
> 
> thanks, already flashed that, everything is really fine (except the fact that in AB 3.0.1 i managed to go from the +75 of the stock bios only to +100, whilst with gpu tweak, px, nvida inspector, and all the others, i get the full +275... any idea about that ? thanks again for your work,


use evga precision x


----------



## maurokim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> More voltage, voltaaage... did i mentioned... voltage?


you have said ahahahaha So I try and get up the voltage? OK.


----------



## fab686868

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maurokim*
> 
> you have said ahahahaha So I try and get up the voltage? OK.


thanks, it's just a question of habit, i'm used to ab so i'd like to continue to use it... and in any case i like to understand things, am i the only one who experiments this problem ?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fab686868*
> 
> thanks, already flashed that, everything is really fine (except the fact that in AB 3.0.1 i managed to go from the +75 of the stock bios only to +100, whilst with gpu tweak, px, nvida inspector, and all the others, i get the full +275... any idea about that ? thanks again for your work,
> just out of curiosity, is the driver limitation difficult to hack ? i would have thought that hacking the bios would have been more difficult.... there must be a specific piece of SW in the driver that makes the check about the voltage, in theory it should be possibile *to make a patch (for specific driver version)* that alters the current limit...


Good luck with that, by the time you get through a new driver is out and if the word gets out, the "hole" fixed...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maurokim*
> 
> you have said ahahahaha So I try and get up the voltage? OK.


PUT YOUR RIG INTO YOUR SIG!!!
It helps *US TO HELP YOU!!!*








You have a link in my SIG!

Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fab686868*
> 
> thanks, it's just a question of habit, i'm used to ab so i'd like to continue to use it... and in any case i like to understand things, am i the only one who experiments this problem ?


AB does not support 780Ti! Use PX! A new PrecisionX 5.0 is coming soon!









http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/updates/161642912/1404329984


----------



## maurokim

Then, with the bios that I have supplied Heaven Benchmark crashes, while raising the voltage to the maximum. I installed the bios revision 2 of Herculez not DHS. Seem to go perfectly. We hope








OccamRazor if you'd like to fix this bios I would be really grateful, thank you.

iChill780ti.zip 135k .zip file


----------



## sweenytodd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Send me your bios ASAP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t


Sent you a PM with my vBIOS, thanks.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maurokim*
> 
> Then, with the bios that I have supplied Heaven Benchmark crashes, while raising the voltage to the maximum. I installed the bios revision 2 of Herculez not DHS. Seem to go perfectly. We hope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OccamRazor if you'd like to fix this bios I would be really grateful, thank you.


You have PM!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweenytodd*
> 
> Sent you a PM with my vBIOS, thanks.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/11900_100#post_22544394









Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## maurokim

Great! Great!! Great!!! OccamRazor : D



First tests.. Bios beautiful.


----------



## UncleSmack

Found this is another forum about using AB with skyn3t bios. Can anyone give this any legitimacy? http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18545210


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleSmack*
> 
> Found this is another forum about using AB with skyn3t bios. Can anyone give this any legitimacy? http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18545210


For the 780Ti? No! we tried believe me but no dice...
Only hard mod: http://www.overclock.net/t/1478066/nvidia-gtx-780ti-hard-volt-mod/0_100

Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## Silent Scone

Gregster knows the Ti won't overvolt past 1.212v. He simply added the Ti to the guide as it does apply for the most part, just simply not the voltage hack.


----------



## Gregster

Yer, I messed up and should have edited that post. Ignore the 780Ti unlocking to 1.3V


----------



## lilchronic

if you guy's want to use AB with the 780Ti you wont be able to adjust voltage.......................... so the thing you have to do is install precisionX and take the voltage controller.exe out precison x folder and put it on you're desktop, or anywhere you want.

now you can unistall precison x and install afterburner and still use the voltage controller.exe from px to control voltage


----------



## sweenytodd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/11900_100#post_22544394
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t


Thanks, now its working.









My card is running hot, at 80C at 90% fan speed. Would replacing the TIM helps? How about warranty? Watercooling also does this procedure (taking out stock air cooler then replace it with waterblock)


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> if you guy's want to use AB with the 780Ti you wont be able to adjust voltage.......................... so the thing you have to do is install precisionX and take the voltage controller.exe out precison x folder and put it on you're desktop, or anywhere you want.
> 
> now you can unistall precison x and install afterburner and still use the voltage controller.exe from px to control voltage


Thanks a lot !! Will give it a try !


----------



## 1M4TO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweenytodd*
> 
> I asked EK tech support about that 4 months ago and they said they've been testing a new block for 780 Ti DCU2. After a month, they announced the real block for the 780 Ti DCU2. EK-also-introduces-ASUS-GTX780TI-DC2-DirectCU-II-water-block Block is suppose to be in stores not too long ago.
> 
> Meanwhile after trying out the skyn3t 780 Ti DirectCU II vBIOS, my card's crashing even at 1100 core. By the way goodluck Team Skyn3t for the testing.


so the old wb doesn't fit the new dc2 ti pcb?


----------



## UncleSmack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregster*
> 
> Yer, I messed up and should have edited that post. Ignore the 780Ti unlocking to 1.3V


No, your guide is great, as soon as the evga ti sc ref cooler bios is released (this weekend, fingers crossed) this will be my first gpu bios flash, with plx chip on z77, so I am just reading everything I can and trying to make sure I am covering my a$$! So if I have it right I'll be using Ez3flash and not nvflash and following the guide and pic provided to flash both in sli and then PX will work as usual with no modification to up voltage like normal?


----------



## UncleSmack

Also, if everything goes well I will feel like I should be giving back for all the hard work that's been done to help everyone here and especially those of us on the rookie end of the spectrum. Is there a paypal setup for donations or something?? Least I could do is buy someone lunch!!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleSmack*
> 
> No, your guide is great, as soon as the evga ti sc ref cooler bios is released (this weekend, fingers crossed) this will be my first gpu bios flash, with plx chip on z77, so I am just reading everything I can and trying to make sure I am covering my a$$! So if I have it right I'll be using Ez3flash and not nvflash and following the guide and pic provided to flash both in sli and then PX will work as usual with no modification to up voltage like normal?


You have everything you need in my SIG: My OC Guide (for some pointers but disregarding voltage hacks, LLC and voltage tools), EZ3flash and my EZ3flash Guide too!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleSmack*
> 
> Also, if everything goes well I will feel like I should be giving back for all the hard work that's been done to help everyone here and especially those of us on the rookie end of the spectrum. Is there a paypal setup for donations or something?? Least I could do is buy someone lunch!!


Here: http://skyn3t.net76.net/

Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## sweenytodd

Is there a way to like set the lowest voltage of the gpu? I'm having constant 1.212V even when just idling, surfing the web.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweenytodd*
> 
> Is there a way to like set the lowest voltage of the gpu? I'm having constant 1.212V even when just idling, surfing the web.


Uninstall PX, delete its install folder inside program files (x86), reboot, re-install PX!
If the issue remains, its time to re-install drivers! Use DDU if needed: http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html

Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## sweenytodd

What's PX by the way? I'm clueless lol.


----------



## VSG

EVGA Precision-X


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweenytodd*
> 
> *What's PX by the way*? I'm clueless lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> *EVGA Precision-X*


----------



## EinZerstorer

latest versions of ddu after 12.8.2 come up as malware via Kaspersky on my system...........


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> latest versions of ddu after 12.8.2 come up as malware via Kaspersky on my system...........


Well AV does that sometimes, the latest version now is 12.9.7


----------



## Nhb93

My EVGA ACX model makes some odd noises, which sound like fan scraping I guess?, when under load. I'm not sure how normal this is.


----------



## gagac1971

hey guys hello from dragan Portugal.....i finnaly flashed bios of my evga gtx 780 ti sc acx and i must tell you the card now is the BEAST!!!!
i am gaming now on 1310 mhz rock stable whit 1.21V and i even dednt try uper overclock,maybe the card can do more on 1.21V.the highest temp. is 74c on air.is this temp. good mean is not to high?i think the temp of 74c is not bad at all.....


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> hey guys hello from dragan Portugal.....i finnaly flashed bios of my evga gtx 780 ti sc acx and i must tell you the card now is the BEAST!!!!
> i am gaming now on 1310 mhz rock stable whit 1.21V and i even dednt try uper overclock,maybe the card can do more on 1.21V.the highest temp. is 74c on air.is this temp. good mean is not to high?i think the temp of 74c is not bad at all.....


Anything under 82C full load your golden IMO.


----------



## gagac1971

hello to all here i finnaly flashed bios of my evga gtx 780 ti sc acx and i must tell you that the card is BEAST!!!!!
i can do 1310 mhz whit 1.21V and i even didnt try uper overclock.i am gaming whit that overclock alwredy some hours and is rock stable in everything.
my max temp. is 74c.what do you think about my max temp?i think is not bad at all on air.....
and i want to sent special thanks to OccamRazor ho moded my bios,you are the man for sure!!!!


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Anything under 82C full load your golden IMO.


great then i am fine....in next two month i will put this bad boy on water....i have swiftech h 220 and i will trow in one more radiator and put some waterblock on....on this clocks is worthed to put water block on this graphic card.....let spend some money on it....
what do you think what water block will be perfect choice for my graphic card?i was thinking to get the water block from evga,or you have some better idea?


----------



## Descadent

i need some help. I've done everything I can do but for some reason my two 780 ti's are causing me to freeze in games randomly and it cost me a race tonight in which i wrecked half the field (iracing). It won't freeze in benchmarks but for games it's random and irritating as hell for the money. I didn't have this issue same setup with my 2x 670 4gb. again this seems to only be happening in surround. I have reinstalled windows and cleaned drivers completely out and it still does it! I even bought a new hx1050 power supply thinking it was my 750tx from 2008 that was getting murdered.... nope.

i don't know what to do or try. Everything is updated and I'm on latest 340 drivers. Again only happens in surround.


----------



## defiler2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> My EVGA ACX model makes some odd noises, which sound like fan scraping I guess?, when under load. I'm not sure how normal this is.


Did you make sure to remove all the stickers including the ones on the fans? Otherwise one of the fans can be poorly balance or something is scrapping against your fans (like a random cable)


----------



## Jeronbernal

What are the pros and cons of flashing 780tis? And is there a risk to flashing Superclocked 780tis considering they only have one bios?

Thanks guys


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> What are the pros and cons of flashing 780tis? And is there a risk to flashing Superclocked 780tis considering they only have one bios?
> 
> Thanks guys


Stabilising voltage at load and increasing the power limit.

Aren't really many cons. The stock BIOS is poo.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> hello to all here i finnaly flashed bios of my evga gtx 780 ti sc acx and i must tell you that the card is BEAST!!!!!
> i can do 1310 mhz whit 1.21V and i even didnt try uper overclock.i am gaming whit that overclock alwredy some hours and is rock stable in everything.
> my max temp. is 74c.what do you think about my max temp?i think is not bad at all on air.....
> and i want to sent special thanks to OccamRazor ho moded my bios,you are the man for sure!!!!


Glad you are happy!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> i need some help. I've done everything I can do but for some reason my two 780 ti's are causing me to freeze in games randomly and it cost me a race tonight in which i wrecked half the field (iracing). It won't freeze in benchmarks but for games it's random and irritating as hell for the money. I didn't have this issue same setup with my 2x 670 4gb. again this seems to only be happening in surround. I have reinstalled windows and cleaned drivers completely out and it still does it! I even bought a new hx1050 power supply thinking it was my 750tx from 2008 that was getting murdered.... nope.
> i don't know what to do or try. Everything is updated and I'm on latest 340 drivers. Again only happens in surround.


*Drivers*, heat, OC! take your pick, check each one and find what the problem is!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> What are the pros and cons of flashing 780tis? And is there a risk to flashing Superclocked 780tis considering they only have one bios?
> Thanks guys


Pros: you got unlocked fixed voltage (1.212V), no boost and the ability to get power limit higher if your card is TDP restricted, allowing you OC more with no stutters or frame drops!
Cons: depending on brand and RMA policy it may void your warranty, higher temps when OC due to increased current (thus more heat, not the current but resistance to that current generates more heat) when increasing power limit!
There are no risks unless the eeprom is damaged or some areas of the bios are tampered with!
If you are in a tight spot after a bad flash do this:

Shutdown pc remove the PSU power cable
Remove both 8pin cable from GPU
Press power button in the rig to discharge the PSU and the rest of power in the circuit board
Wait about a minute ( two minutes recommended )
Plug back the PSU power cable
Do not plug back the two 8pin power cable to GPU.
Turn on PC boot into UEFI or Bios and enable IGPU ( GPU integrated in the CPU ) if you don't have extra GPU to put in the first slot exit and save
Boot into windows and wait just a bit for drivers to load
Open GPU-Z you will see the GPU there but you cannot use it yet because it is only powered by PCI-E only
Open Ez3flash and flash back to working bios or vBios and have fun!
Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Glad you are happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Drivers*, heat, OC! take your pick, check each one and find what the problem is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pros: you got unlocked fixed voltage (1.212V), no boost and the ability to get power limit higher if your card is TDP restricted, allowing you OC more with no stutters or frame drops!
> Cons: depending on brand and RMA policy it may void your warranty, higher temps when OC due to increased current (thus more heat, not the current but resistance to that current generates more heat) when increasing power limit!
> There are no risks unless the eeprom is damaged or some areas of the bios are tampered with!
> If you are in a tight spot after a bad flash do this:
> 
> Shutdown pc remove the PSU power cable
> Remove both 8pin cable from GPU
> Press power button in the rig to discharge the PSU and the rest of power in the circuit board
> Wait about a minute ( two minutes recommended )
> Plug back the PSU power cable
> Do not plug back the two 8pin power cable to GPU.
> Turn on PC boot into UEFI or Bios and enable IGPU ( GPU integrated in the CPU ) if you don't have extra GPU to put in the first slot exit and save
> Boot into windows and wait just a bit for drivers to load
> Open GPU-Z you will see the GPU there but you cannot use it yet because it is only powered by PCI-E only
> Open Ez3flash and flash back to working bios or vBios and have fun!
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t


When you say certain manufacturer cards... Would Evga be one of those? I'm currently running sli Evga Superclocked acx 780tis under water... I've never dug in deep into gpu overclocking, but I'm definitely interested now that my cpu seems pretty dialed in.

I'm checking out a few guides on ocing the 780ti, is there any preferred ocing guides, and flashing guides? I really appreciate all your guys help, this club is great


----------



## sweenytodd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*


I still couldn't get the voltage down to 0.962V on idle, still sitting on 1.212V. I did reinstall PX and drivers (used DDU by the way).


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> My EVGA ACX model makes some odd noises, which sound like fan scraping I guess?, when under load. I'm not sure how normal this is.


acx cooler rattle, return to retailer if you can asap for a replacement... it's a very, very, very common issue.

evga fixes it by applying a piece of fabric tape to the fins I've seen on some cards and on newer cards ( total joke )


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> What are the pros and cons of flashing 780tis? And is there a risk to flashing Superclocked 780tis considering they only have one bios?
> 
> Thanks guys


no risk if you follow all the steps , you literally can't brick a card, I have and a reflash takes care of it.

advantages?

getting your $'s worth out of a card locked down by nvidia...

well worth it.


----------



## Nhb93

So I did miss the stickers on the center of the fans. I ran Precision and increased the fan by 5% from 30 to 100, and no noise. However, when I play Trackmania 2 (Don't worry, not the only game I bought the card for.







) it almost sounds like I can hear it processing. Is my hearing just way too sensitive, or should I just move my case off my desk to the floor so it's further from my ears?


----------



## EinZerstorer

probably just power draw/ voltage you're hearing,

mine literally growled at 1.3v.


----------



## Jeronbernal

Can gpu overclocks affect cpu overclocks? When it comes to stability?

Similar to how a memory overclock can mess with a cpu clock?

I'm curious if I need to set my cpu to stock then start raising it again after I clock the gpu


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> When you say certain manufacturer cards... Would Evga be one of those? I'm currently running sli Evga Superclocked acx 780tis under water... I've never dug in deep into gpu overclocking, but I'm definitely interested now that my cpu seems pretty dialed in.
> 
> I'm checking out a few guides on ocing the 780ti, is there any preferred ocing guides, and flashing guides? I really appreciate all your guys help, this club is great


God no. EVGA are the best cards to rag...you'd have to set fire to it for them to bat an eyelid









If you're going to be trying to aim for the best possible scores on reference cards you're going to have to flash them. Most Ti on water will do at least 1270-1300 with 1.212v


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> probably just power draw/ voltage you're hearing,
> 
> mine literally growled at 1.3v.


I'm actually starting to think it's the PSU and not the GPU. In a Prodigy is a bit difficult to determine the source of sounds.


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> Can gpu overclocks affect cpu overclocks? When it comes to stability?
> 
> Similar to how a memory overclock can mess with a cpu clock?
> 
> I'm curious if I need to set my cpu to stock then start raising it again after I clock the gpu


they are two completely separate systems. no cross effect.


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> I'm actually starting to think it's the PSU and not the GPU. In a Prodigy is a bit difficult to determine the source of sounds.


think what you want to , but it's your gpu using the voltage / power while processing a load.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> they are two completely separate systems. no cross effect.


That's not true.

BCLK overclocking can have quite a large impact on GPU stability. Some GPUs are more tolerant than others.


----------



## lilchronic

im pretty sure just by adding a GPU can affect CPU stability going sli even more. it may need more voltage to supply the pci-e lanes. overclocking you're cards higher may not really affect you're cpu overclock but got going 2.3.and 4way sli/crossfire possibly could....


----------



## Silent Scone

Well there is that as well, sure. With an unstable CPU OC if you then add another GPU you're in turn putting more load on the CPU


----------



## UncleSmack




----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Anything under 82C full load your golden IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> great then i am fine....in next two month i will put this bad boy on water....i have swiftech h 220 and i will trow in one more radiator and put some waterblock on....on this clocks is worthed to put water block on this graphic card.....let spend some money on it....
> what do you think what water block will be perfect choice for my graphic card?i was thinking to get the water block from evga,or you have some better idea?
Click to expand...

I would not recommend the EVGA block, which is made by Swiftech.
Stren did some extensive 780/Titan block testing, and as the charts on page 4 of the review show, the blocks were all within a few degrees for gpu temps. But the EVGA/Swiftech blocks had very poor vrm cooling compared to the EK blocks:

www.xtremerigs.net/2013/10/03/nvidia-gtx780titan-water-block-roundup/4/

Imo the EK block would be an excellent choice.


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> I would not recommend the EVGA block, which is made by Swiftech.
> Stren did some extensive 780/Titan block testing, and as the charts on page 4 of the review show, the blocks were all within a few degrees for gpu temps. But the EVGA/Swiftech blocks had very poor vrm cooling compared to the EK blocks:
> 
> www.xtremerigs.net/2013/10/03/nvidia-gtx780titan-water-block-roundup/4/
> 
> Imo the EK block would be an excellent choice.


thanks for all,next month i will get an ek water block for my beauty....


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> I would not recommend the EVGA block, which is made by Swiftech.
> Stren did some extensive 780/Titan block testing, and as the charts on page 4 of the review show, the blocks were all within a few degrees for gpu temps. But the EVGA/Swiftech blocks had very poor vrm cooling compared to the EK blocks:
> 
> www.xtremerigs.net/2013/10/03/nvidia-gtx780titan-water-block-roundup/4/
> 
> Imo the EK block would be an excellent choice.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for all,next month i will get an ek water block for my beauty....
Click to expand...

Congrats, your card certainly will benefit from it.
You'll be cruising along at really low temps.


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Congrats, your card certainly will benefit from it.
> You'll be cruising along at really low temps.


yeah it will be great finally stop at looking at temp constantly.....maybe at lower temp i will even get some better overclocking....we will see...


----------



## gagac1971

for now on air whit 1.21V my highest stable overclock is 1305 mhz which is great value,more than that card will crash after some min.....


----------



## simi_id

Hello,

I have the following configuration:
Gigabyte GTX 780Ti Ghz Edition / i7 4790K stock / ASRock Z97 Extreme 6
but I read so much about failed cards on this Gigabyte series that I got paranoic.
I ran 3D Mark Vantage and 3D Mark 2011 and in first 1-2 tests I saw some texture corruptions, after that in the following 2 days I ran more than 20 tests and there was no corruptions anymore.
How can I check someother way if the card is ok, or is there another bios for this card ?

Thanks


----------



## famich

Try the card on games , first on stock .After that try OC and FSE demo loop around one hour:thumb:


----------



## simi_id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> Try the card on games , first on stock .After that try OC and FSE demo loop around one hour:thumb:


On FSE (FireStrike Extreme) is running just fine for one-two hours in loop, the issues are from time to time in Vantage and 2011, but as I said, on the first test, now they are running fine too ...


----------



## famich

Then I would be satisfied and try to run it 24/7 with some decent OC
Try to monitor the temps for example with PrecisionX


----------



## fab686868

hi, i've got this strange problem with the system in signature and skyn3t bios : i run [email protected], and after some minutes where everything works fine, the gpu clock drops from 1230 to 549, and gpu voltage from 1.212 to 0.937...gpu usage is always at full, around 97%....power target status 40%.... applying any changes to the gpu settings don't reset things... values of clock/voltage if i stop gpu load further drop to 324/0.875

i have to turn the pc down to have it go to full back to 1230/1.212.... but after some minutes, the problem comes again.... any gpu benchmark i run after the problem has appared doesn't change the gpu clock/voltage, which rests at the low values.....

i can see from nvidia inspector that the p-state goes from p-8 to p-2 when applying gpu load 99%... shouldn't it jump to p-0 ?

any hint on this strange behaviour ? thanks

apparently the problem only comes with [email protected], altough i have to do other tests.... [email protected] power slider is at full.... i include a snapshot of info windows while using a gpu benchmark


----------



## p3gaz_001

1361 mhz.... http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8505478

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/chnuk/


----------



## MunneY

I don't understand why people still run 3dm11...

I realize for stability its a bit better, but lets all move over to FS ok?


----------



## Silent Scone

lol I have to agree. Don't really pay much attention to 3D11 scores. The Physics test in 11 is a little harder on the CPU though I find, but that's it.


----------



## p3gaz_001

lol what? ... we shouldn't use 3dm11 anymore for what specific reason? because both of you don't like it? if so allow me to say that it's a bit hilarious... and personally i don't think i have to explain to anyone why i prefer X other than Y. and ppl still use the vantage ... isn't that older than 3dm11?? .....


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> lol what? ... we shouldn't use 3dm11 anymore for what specific reason? because both of you don't like it? if so allow me to say that it's a bit hilarious... and personally i don't think i have to explain to anyone why i prefer X other than Y


Well you shouldn't use 3dmark11 because there is a newer version of 3dmark out that is designed with THESE cards in mind. It gives a more accurate representation when 75% of the population uses 1 and then a few pop in with 11 and mix the results.

To someone not paying attention they would think their cards aren't performing how they are supposed to be. A lot of people come here to learn and compare, and don't know there is a difference.


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Well you shouldn't use 3dmark11 because there is a newer version of 3dmark out that is designed with THESE cards in mind. It gives a more accurate representation when 75% of the population uses 1 and then a few pop in with 11 and mix the results.
> 
> To someone not paying attention they would think their cards aren't performing how they are supposed to be. A lot of people come here to learn and compare, and don't know there is a difference.


i'm ok with your answer, but unfortunally i don't see so many results with the new test you're talking about, i often see 3dm11 scores, few times FS and less than never the skydriver atm.

by starting too see more FS and more SD scores ... that would be the time i would stop using the 2011... for a correct comparison is a good way to make specific threads, this is the 780ti thread, not a specifical benchmark thread too, so any 3dm score, i think should be used to be compared with another 780Ti, correct me if i'm wrong

EDIT: maybe is not clear enough, i mean.. any 3dmark score ... like FS, SD, or FS Extreme must be compared to the same 3dm, that's sure and implied. you see a 3dm2011 you compare it with what your gpu does, you see a FS extreme, you compare it with what your system can do, and so on, this is what i meant.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> i'm ok with your answer, but unfortunally i don't see so many results with the new test you're talking about, i often see 3dm11 scores, few times FS and less than never the skydriver atm.
> 
> by starting too see more FS and more SD scores ... that would be the time i would stop using the 2011... for a correct comparison is a good way to make specific threads, this is the 780ti thread, not a specifical benchmark thread too, so any 3dm score, i think should be used to be compared with another 780Ti, correct me if i'm wrong
> 
> EDIT: maybe is not clear enough, i mean.. any 3dmark score ... like FS, SD, or FS Extreme must be compared to the same 3dm, that's sure and implied. you see a 3dm2011 you compare it with what your gpu does, you see a FS extreme, you compare it with what your system can do, and so on, this is what i meant.


I understand.

Even me some times I look at a score and see it and have to double check that its not 3dm11...

Its all good. nice OC tho


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I understand.
> 
> Even me some times I look at a score and see it and have to double check that its not 3dm11...
> 
> Its all good. nice OC tho


perfect! and thanks!









i'm also happy i managed to explain my self ehehe.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> perfect! and thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm also happy i managed to explain my self ehehe.


No worries.... one of my good friends is Italian so I am well tested at understanding :-D LOL!


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> No worries.... one of my good friends is Italian so I am well tested at understanding :-D LOL!


umh.. i know all the italian guys hiding here on OCN, i can guess the guy you are talking about just by looking at your rig.... is he "Masq******"?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> umh.. i know all the italian guys hiding here on OCN, i can guess the guy you are talking about just by looking at your rig.... is he "Masq******"?


Actually he's not a member here that I know of.


----------



## Silent Scone

It's not that I don't like it, it's just that its the latest one, so it makes everything more unified if people just run the current crop of tests


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Actually he's not a member here that I know of.


well i tried... i was so sure.....









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's not that I don't like it, it's just that its the latest one, so it makes everything more unified if people just run the current crop of tests


mmh.. you meant to say , "it's not the latest one" maybe? afaik the latest is SkyDriver .....


----------



## Silent Scone

'Sky Dive' is aimed at midrange and laptop hardware


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> '*Sky Dive*' is aimed at midrange and laptop hardware


got confused with something else


----------



## UncleSmack

I bought the new 3dmark on eBay for $8.50 via steam code just a couple weeks ago if you're thinking of getting it. I get more replies and comparisons in forums using the newest version. Of course for my own amusement I run resident evil 6 (not even directx11) and tomb raider benchmark after each MHz bump just for kicks.


----------



## p3gaz_001

@Silent Scone what about this then?


----------



## alpino

Hey guys I'm little worried about something.I currently using asus dc2 gtx 780ti.My temps are fine it seems.At bf3 with ultra settings for 20-30 mins It was 75.Of cource I can make it lower but I dont like fan noises







But the problem is with VRAMS.They get around 95-100 C.I havent OC the card and it's brand new.Should I let it run like that or what can I do about it?

EDIT: In idle,it's 10c higher than the normal gpu temp


----------



## falcon26

Just got my Msi gaming 780 ti. Got it from Amazon Marketplace for $550. So far so good...


----------



## gagac1971

here evga gtx 780 ti sc whit custom bios can do 1300 mhz whit 1.21V rock stable and temp. is about 75 max whit fans on 100%.is this temp. ok?


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fab686868*
> 
> hi, i've got this strange problem with the system in signature and skyn3t bios : i run [email protected], and after some minutes where everything works fine, the gpu clock drops from 1230 to 549, and gpu voltage from 1.212 to 0.937...gpu usage is always at full, around 97%....power target status 40%.... applying any changes to the gpu settings don't reset things... values of clock/voltage if i stop gpu load further drop to 324/0.875
> 
> i have to turn the pc down to have it go to full back to 1230/1.212.... but after some minutes, the problem comes again.... any gpu benchmark i run after the problem has appared doesn't change the gpu clock/voltage, which rests at the low values.....
> 
> i can see from nvidia inspector that the p-state goes from p-8 to p-2 when applying gpu load 99%... shouldn't it jump to p-0 ?
> 
> any hint on this strange behaviour ? thanks
> 
> apparently the problem only comes with [email protected], altough i have to do other tests.... [email protected] power slider is at full.... i include a snapshot of info windows while using a gpu benchmark


You OC-ed too high. This is a classic symptom of a GPU crash. The driver resets the GPU and recovers, but goes into failsafe mode until you reboot.

This is why I stability test using Cudaminer.


----------



## fab686868

thanks for your advice... i made many hours of stability tests with occt, valley and others, at 1240, then i backed a 1230.... never a problem... i'll set back other 10 and try the tool you pointed out....


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I don't understand why people still run 3dm11...
> 
> I realize for stability its a bit better, but lets all move over to FS ok?


Because like even older futuremark benchmarks, they still count for points on HWbot, and some members are just benchmark addicts. They do all of them, not just FireStrike ......


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> here evga gtx 780 ti sc whit custom bios can do 1300 mhz whit 1.21V rock stable and temp. is about 75 max whit fans on 100%.is this temp. ok?


That temp, is that on gaming or benching ?
If that is on benching and there's no artifacts at that clockspeed, imo that's very good.

Mine hit 73C after 10mnt in Valley @1254 - 80% fan speed.


----------



## skyn3t

vBios official update 07/13/2014
Ready for download @ OP
Quote:


> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Ti Owner's Club
> 
> MSI 780Ti Reference 80.80.34.00.01
> Galaxy 780Ti V2 80.80.34.00.23
> Gigabyte 780ti OC 3 Fans 80.80.34.00.3E
> iChill 780Ti 80.80.30.00.1F
> Inno3D GTX 780 Ti DHS 80.80.34.00.1A
> 780Ti SC ACX 80.80.34.00.80
> Thanks for all of you to continue supporting this thread.
> Thanks to my brother Occamrazor for Thread support thumb.gif
> 
> My best for you.
> 
> skyn3t
> 
> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Ti Owner's Club


----------



## sweenytodd

skyn3t when will be the update for DirectCU II 780Ti? This

skyn3t-Ti-DCUII-OC1.zip 135k .zip file
 is giving me constant 1.212V on idle. I've done reinstall drivers and PX many times, thanks.


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> That temp, is that on gaming or benching ?
> If that is on benching and there's no artifacts at that clockspeed, imo that's very good.
> 
> Mine hit 73C after 10mnt in Valley @1254 - 80% fan speed.


hello most of the time is gaming i have no artifacts rock stable on 1295 mhz whit 1.21V.i will put this bed boy on water at the end of this month.....
about temp. is 74 max whit fans 100%.....
in valley temp. are same,never pass 74c


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweenytodd*
> 
> skyn3t when will be the update for DirectCU II 780Ti? is giving me constant 1.212V on idle. I've done reinstall drivers and PX many times, thanks.


Try it now:

skyn3t-Ti-DCUII-OC.zip 135k .zip file


Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## vilius572

Can anyone tell me if Asus GTX 780ti dcu2 oc is any good? I'm going to water cool and oc as far as I can so I want to know if Asus is any good. Go for it or nah? Please tell me cons and pros.


----------



## maurokim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> vBios official update 07/13/2014
> Read for download @ OP


Thank you for all the work done, and for all the support you give us.


----------



## fab686868

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> You OC-ed too high. This is a classic symptom of a GPU crash. The driver resets the GPU and recovers, but goes into failsafe mode until you reboot.
> 
> This is why I stability test using Cudaminer.


i made a test at 1050 gpu and 7000 memory (quite stock values) , voltage 1.212, but the problem is the same... and it happens only with [email protected] it seems not to be something releted to OCing...


----------



## Bogs

Are flickering textures in Unigine Valley a sign of anything? Compare these two screenshots:





If you look in the back middle left area you can see two parts that are white in the first screenshot.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> You OC-ed too high. This is a classic symptom of a GPU crash. The driver resets the GPU and recovers, but goes into failsafe mode until you reboot.
> This is why I stability test using Cudaminer.


Welcome back Gordan!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Can anyone tell me if Asus GTX 780ti dcu2 oc is any good? I'm going to water cool and oc as far as I can so I want to know if Asus is any good. Go for it or nah? Please tell me cons and pros.


Yes the card is good although its a hot card, there have been reports of high temperature (100C) under load!
ASUS RMA policy sucks in most countries! So... its up to you really!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maurokim*
> 
> Thank you for all the work done, and for all the support you give us.












Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogs*
> 
> Are flickering textures in Unigine Valley a sign of anything? Compare these two screenshots:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you look in the back middle left area you can see two parts that are white in the first screenshot.


Nvidia stated the 340 driver branch has issues with unigine engine!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Welcome back Gordan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the card is good although its a hot card, there have been reports of high temperature (100C) under load!
> ASUS RMA policy sucks in most countries! So... its up to you really!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


I'm getting water block so heat is not a big deal. But anyway, which 780ti you recommend?


----------



## rauf0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> vBios official update 07/13/2014
> Read for download @ OP


Thank You for your work!









Any news ab. non ACX version Evga 780 Ti SC?


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogs*
> 
> Are flickering textures in Unigine Valley a sign of anything? Compare these two
> 
> If you look in the back middle left area you can see two parts that are white in the first screenshot.


That indeed the known issue with driver above 337.50, different from what I have with clockspeed above 1254 MHz.

Manuel G said in g3d forum that the issue still not fix with the 340.52 whql quadro driver. But they are close to a solution.

So I think it won't get a fix in the geforce 340.52 either. Perhaps in the next beta ?


----------



## simi_id

What is skynet bios ?
And where can I find one for Gigabyte GTX 780Ti *GHZ* Edition ?

Thanks


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Welcome back Gordan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the card is good although its a hot card, there have been reports of high temperature (100C) under load!
> ASUS RMA policy sucks in most countries! So... its up to you really!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


how about evga gtx 780ti acx sc?


----------



## alpino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpino*
> 
> Hey guys I'm little worried about something.I currently using asus dc2 gtx 780ti.My temps are fine it seems.At bf3 with ultra settings for 20-30 mins It was 75.Of cource I can make it lower but I dont like fan noises
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the problem is with VRAMS.They get around 95-100 C.I havent OC the card and it's brand new.Should I let it run like that or what can I do about it?
> 
> EDIT: In idle,it's 10c higher than the normal gpu temp


----------



## Bogs

Thanks for the help guys. Makes sense. Hopefully they fix the drivers and/or Unigine soon.


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Because like even older futuremark benchmarks, they still count for points on HWbot, and some members are just benchmark addicts. They do all of them, not just FireStrike ......


+1


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> I'm getting water block so heat is not a big deal. But anyway, which 780ti you recommend?


EVGA Classified / KPE!








But if you want multimonitor high res, perhaps a 6GB model is better with the new games like watch dogs but again its really your choice!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rauf0*
> 
> Thank You for your work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any news ab. non ACX version Evga 780 Ti SC?


Will be released ASAP!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simi_id*
> 
> What is skynet bios ?
> And where can I find one for Gigabyte GTX 780Ti *GHZ* Edition ?
> Thanks


Send me the bios for a look see!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> how about evga gtx 780ti acx sc?


Quote:


> "[Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Ti Owner's Club
> MSI 780Ti Reference 80.80.34.00.01
> Galaxy 780Ti V2 80.80.34.00.23
> Gigabyte 780ti OC 3 Fans 80.80.34.00.3E
> iChill 780Ti 80.80.30.00.1F
> Inno3D GTX 780 Ti DHS 80.80.34.00.1A
> *780Ti SC ACX 80.80.34.00.80*
> 
> Thanks for all of you to continue supporting this thread.
> Thanks to my brother Occamrazor for Thread support thumb.gif
> 
> My best for you.
> 
> skyn3t
> 
> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Ti Owner's Club"


80.80..34.00.*80* is EVGA!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpino*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by alpino
> 
> Hey guys I'm little worried about something.I currently using asus dc2 gtx 780ti.My temps are fine it seems.At bf3 with ultra settings for 20-30 mins It was 75.Of cource I can make it lower but I dont like fan noises smile.gif But the problem is with VRAMS.They get around 95-100 C.I havent OC the card and it's brand new.Should I let it run like that or what can I do about it?
> 
> EDIT: In idle,it's 10c higher than the normal gpu temp


Normal, its a hot card, 100C is normal (athough its not in my book, VRM´s the lower the temperature the better)

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> EVGA Classified / KPE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if you want multimonitor high res, perhaps a 6GB model is better with the new games like watch dogs but again its really your choice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be released ASAP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send me the bios for a look see!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 80.80..34.00.*80* is EVGA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normal, its a hot card, 100C is normal (athough its not in my book, VRM´s the lower the temperature the better)
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


classified is over my budget but how about evga 780ti acx sc?


----------



## sweenytodd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Try it now:
> 
> skyn3t-Ti-DCUII-OC.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


This is strange. I did the unistall and install PX and drivers again. When boot up the pc, I have 0.962V, then when after I am finished with a game for about 5 mins, it stays at 1.212V. Same on Firestrike and Skydiver after a benchmark. I think it has something to do with minimum voltage on PX.

Also tried Asus' GPU Tweak but I can't set Max voltage, only minimum voltage. MSI afterburner as well, I can't get max voltage.


----------



## simi_id

Here is the original bios from _Gigabyte GTX 780Ti GHZ Edition_ exported with GPU-Z.
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/jmluqy03gw115wn/AAC6eAhKe8oWFeC8N7KE0tcwa

And still, what is this skynet bios ? What does it improve ?


----------



## sweenytodd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simi_id*
> 
> Here is the original bios from _Gigabyte GTX 780Ti GHZ Edition_ exported with GPU-Z.
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/jmluqy03gw115wn/AAC6eAhKe8oWFeC8N7KE0tcwa
> 
> And still, what is this skynet bios ? What does it improve ?


Improve overclocking potential of your card, that's what I've been seeing throughout this thread, mostly on EVGA users.


----------



## simi_id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweenytodd*
> 
> Improve overclocking potential of your card, that's what I've been seeing throughout this thread, mostly on EVGA users.


Thank you,

So my card is already pretty overclocked so no need for a custom bios.

Btw, I saw some corruptions in 3D Mark Vantage in first test, some black flashes from time to time ... while the most people complain about 3D Mark 2011 Undersea test, there I have no issues.
What do you think ? Is it a 3D Mark issue, a driver issue, or is it the card ?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> classified is over my budget but how about evga 780ti acx sc?


Well, Classys are the best due to the VRM´s and the ability to overvolt with the Classys voltage tool but all 780Ti are good cards but with somewhat weak power sections!
The advantage EVGA has is the excelent RMA policy and we have our in-the-house EVGA rep JacobF!
(And no, im not a EVGA employee, i just recomend what i think its best for all of you, as soon as all the other brands follow EVGA, i will recomend ALL, but untill then EVGA reigns!!!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweenytodd*
> 
> This is strange. I did the unistall and install PX and drivers again. When boot up the pc, I have 0.962V, then when after I am finished with a game for about 5 mins, it stays at 1.212V. Same on Firestrike and Skydiver after a benchmark. I think it has something to do with minimum voltage on PX.
> Also tried Asus' GPU Tweak but I can't set Max voltage, only minimum voltage. MSI afterburner as well, I can't get max voltage.


Did you use DDU: http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simi_id*
> 
> Thank you,
> So my card is already pretty overclocked so no need for a custom bios.
> 
> Oh really? You must have a very good card with extreme low leakage to behave that good without being TDP restricted!
> 
> Btw, I saw some corruptions in 3D Mark Vantage in first test, some black flashes from time to time ... while the most people complain about 3D Mark 2011 Undersea test, there I have no issues.
> What do you think ? Is it a 3D Mark issue, a driver issue, or is it the card ?


Unigine engine has known issues with 340 driver branch, other than that its a failed OC, memory perhaps!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Well, Classys are the best due to the VRM´s and the ability to overvolt with the Classys voltage tool but all 780Ti are good cards but with somewhat weak power sections!
> The advantage EVGA has is the excelent RMA policy and we have our in-the-house EVGA rep JacobF!
> (And no, im not a EVGA employee, i just recomend what i think its best for all of you, as soon as all the other brands follow EVGA, i will recomend ALL, but untill then EVGA reigns!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you use DDU: http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unigine engine has known issues with 340 driver branch, other than that its a failed OC, memory perhaps!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


I'm getting EVGA then!


----------



## sweenytodd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Did you use DDU: http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unigine engine has known issues with 340 driver branch, other than that its a failed OC, memory perhaps!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Yup I have always used DDU for my driver uninstalls and updates. Changed now to stock again. Although I was able to get 1254 core stable on you BIOS, the idle voltage still bugs me.


----------



## simi_id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Oh really? You must have a very good card with extreme low leakage to behave that good without being TDP restricted!


ASIC quality read with GPU-Z is reporting 75.5%
Factory values for this card Gigabyte GTX 780Ti Ghz Edition are Core: 1085 / Boost: 1150 / Memory: 7000

In idle/windows desktop stays at 0.950V and 915Mhz
In load stays at
1.000V at 1085Mhz
1.100V at 1201Mhz (in 3D Mark Vantage/2011)
1.175V at 1228Mhz (in FireStrike) - this is the maximum speed I saw in GPU-Z

Shall I overclock more ?


----------



## Macbang

Hi OccamRazor

i have flashed my gtx 780 ti sc acx with your bios ( 80.80.34.00.80 ) for amount 3 weeks ago. but i have encountered crashes/ frame drops when my card hits 72 celcius or more, is it my card or you bios?

*My card is clocked to*
1202Mhz on core ( +130 MHz )
7400 in mem ( + 200 MHz )

Volt 1212mW
Powertarget 120%

pls respond


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simi_id*
> 
> ASIC quality read with GPU-Z is reporting 75.5%
> Factory values for this card Gigabyte GTX 780Ti Ghz Edition are Core: 1085 / Boost: 1150 / Memory: 7000
> In idle/windows desktop stays at 0.950V and 915Mhz
> In load stays at
> 1.000V at 1085Mhz
> 1.100V at 1201Mhz (in 3D Mark Vantage/2011)
> 1.175V at 1228Mhz (in FireStrike) - this is the maximum speed I saw in GPU-Z
> Shall I overclock more ?


Keep it going! You have my OC guide in my SIG!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macbang*
> 
> Hi OccamRazor
> i have flashed my gtx 780 ti sc acx with your bios ( 80.80.34.00.80 ) for amount 3 weeks ago. but i *have encountered crashes/ frame drops when my card hits 72 celcius or more*, is it my card or you bios?
> *My card is clocked to*
> 1202Mhz on core ( +130 MHz )
> 7400 in mem ( + 200 MHz )
> Volt 1212mW
> Powertarget 120%
> *Edit tried reflash my card with this firmware on first page*
> EVGA 780Ti SC ACX [*]
> [*] skyn3t-780TiSCACX.zip 135k .zip file
> [*] 80.80.34.00.80
> everything went back to stock bios
> pls respond


Get your card colder! Check your cards TIM! If you have the PT set to 120% and still see GPU usage up to 100% increase the PT to 130%!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## gagac1971

evga gtx 780 ti sc acx owner
greetings to Occamrazor he send me custom bios and now the card is beast!!!!
1260 mhz on 1.187V
1278-80 mhz on 1.2V
1310 mhz on 1.21V BUT always when card reach 75c will crash,until that temp rock stable....i will put this bad boy on water at the end of the month and we will fly......
upper voltage less tolerance,maybe i can squeeze more then 1310 mhz on 1.21V but just on water.
man the card is truly good.... but need to work under water cooling....


----------



## muhd86

4/19/2014 8:02:38 muhd86 Gigabyte Stock air Tri-SLI

can some one please correct this -

its QUAD SLI as i mentioned before even - not tri sli


----------



## gordan

Is it just me or have Nvidia drivers really started to suck (more than usual) recently? I just discovered drivers > 319.xx don't work in Xen dom0. And short of Quadro+Mosaic there's no way to properly stitch up multiple monitors in software since XP.


----------



## famich

@OccamRazor: did you get my Gainward BIOS? pls ?


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> Is it just me or have Nvidia drivers really started to suck (more than usual) recently? I just discovered drivers > 319.xx don't work in Xen dom0. And short of Quadro+Mosaic there's no way to properly stitch up multiple monitors in software since XP.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## gordan

Nevermind.


----------



## Macbang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Keep it going! You have my OC guide in my SIG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get your card colder! Check your cards TIM! If you have the PT set to 120% and still see GPU usage up to 100% increase the PT to 130%!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


my card has a peak in 92% of TDP at powertarget 120%

And i have changed the coolant paste to artic silver 5 on the GPU.


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> Is it just me or have Nvidia drivers really started to suck (more than usual) recently? I just discovered drivers > 319.xx don't work in Xen dom0. And short of Quadro+Mosaic there's no way to properly stitch up multiple monitors in software since XP.


Well, I think that's different for each PC. I'm having trouble installing drivers from 337.50 upwards. Often leaving me with just black screens, and leaving me to go back to a previous restore point of windows (8.1).. Don't know about XP though


----------



## paradize

i keep having this problem of my 780 ti jumping randomly to different voltages, mostly 1.187 regardless of what i put on precision x, giving me really high temperatures

could it be that i messed up when flashing my card? how should i start from scratch? reinstall all driver?

also is it possible to set it specific tweaks permanently without having to open up precision on every startup


----------



## ASAP

Hi Team skyn3t,

I'm a long-time lurker of this thread and even more so since I got my EVGA 780ti SC. I finally registered to submit a (hopefully) small request:

Would it be possible to get a modded bios for the *EVGA 780ti SC (80.80.34.00.80)* (or the SC w/ ACX that I've flashed on the SC ref) which sets a *fan profile with a constant fan speed of 95%* ?

Note: I'm not talking about changing the min/max fan speed that one can set using Precision X, but rather a flat fan profile embedded in the bios since I'm running Linux only. I've read lately that OccamRazor got to decipher the fan profile entries in the bioses, hence my request









Thanks a lot!


----------



## darwing

Can I join ???




It will be a few months until I SLI and water cool them, it's a big expensive project ??


----------



## UncleSmack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakakakaka*
> 
> Well, I think that's different for each PC. I'm having trouble installing drivers from 337.50 upwards. Often leaving me with just black screens, and leaving me to go back to a previous restore point of windows (8.1).. Don't know about XP though


I had the same problem with the drivers and discovered it was afterburner going crazy, putting core clock and ram to the largest setting possible, windows would load and when AB would initiate a few seconds later it would blue/orange/black screen. I did safe mode boot, uninstalled AB, rebooted and reinstalled AB and everything works perfectly (that's with stock bios). I would recommend uninstalling AB or PX completely (if px is doing same thing) before each driver update and then putting your settings back in after reinstall.


----------



## vilius572

Which card would be better under water? Asus GTX 780ti DCU2 OC or EVGA 780ti ACX SC?


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Which card would be better under water? Asus GTX 780ti DCU2 OC or EVGA 780ti ACX SC?


Either one. Both are reference PCB's, so it wouldn't make much of a difference.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> Either one. Both are reference PCB's, so it wouldn't make much of a difference.


Asus have a custom one I guess


----------



## schoolofmonkey

So how do I go about changing my card on my membership?
Sold the Galaxy so the wife could get her new Nikon a few weeks ago.

I now have a eVGA GTX780ti Classified, what a awesome beast (Sorry Galaxy).
ASIC quality is 65%, a bit lower than the Galaxy's 77%.

Now I have to source a back plate in Australia.


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Asus have a custom one I guess


When it comes to reference PCB's that I am thinking about watercooling, I hold warranty as the deciding factor in my purchase.
EVGA > ASUS in that department.


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleSmack*
> 
> I had the same problem with the drivers and discovered it was afterburner going crazy, putting core clock and ram to the largest setting possible, windows would load and when AB would initiate a few seconds later it would blue/orange/black screen. I did safe mode boot, uninstalled AB, rebooted and reinstalled AB and everything works perfectly (that's with stock bios). I would recommend uninstalling AB or PX completely (if px is doing same thing) before each driver update and then putting your settings back in after reinstall.


I don't use ab or px. And the black screen occurs just before the welcome/login screen in Windows 8.1. All black, but mouse is present. But card is dead anyway







.


----------



## spin5000

Check this out....

My 780 Tis both run 1160 MHz core at 1.175v, 100% stable, all day, every day, all benchmarks....

But at 1.212v I can't even do 1215 MHz (haven't tried 1210 yet). I get a hard lock-up, with no BSOD or reboot or anything, just completely frozen, during 3D Mark 11 (sometimes in water demo, other times in a water test).

How can I do not even do 1215 MHz @ 1.212v when I can do 1160 MHz @ 1.175v.

Memory clocks kept at stock (7000 MHz).

I'm using a reference-style EVGA 780 Ti SC, and an ASUS 780 Ti DC2 OC. I have the fans cranked to 100% constant on both cards... I know the ASUS DC2 is most likely the limiting factor as when I had 2 reference-style EVGA 780 Ti SC cards I could do AT LEAST mid 1200s, but still, even for a "weaker" card, not even being able to do 1215 MHz at 1.212v just doesn't seem right when it does 1160 MHz @ 1.175 "all day".

Something just doesn't seem right...


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> Check this out....
> 
> My 780 Tis both run 1160 MHz core at 1.175v, 100% stable, all day, every day, all benchmarks....
> 
> But at 1.212v I can't even do 1215 MHz (haven't tried 1210 yet). I get a hard lock-up, with no BSOD or reboot or anything, just completely frozen, during 3D Mark 11 (sometimes in water demo, other times in a water test).
> 
> How can I do not even do 1215 MHz @ 1.212v when I can do 1160 MHz @ 1.175v.
> 
> Memory clocks kept at stock (7000 MHz).
> 
> I'm using a reference-style EVGA 780 Ti SC, and an ASUS 780 Ti DC2 OC. I have the fans cranked to 100% constant on both cards... I know the ASUS DC2 is most likely the limiting factor as when I had 2 reference-style EVGA 780 Ti SC cards I could do AT LEAST mid 1200s, but still, even for a "weaker" card, not even being able to do 1215 MHz at 1.212v just doesn't seem right when it does 1160 MHz @ 1.175 "all day".
> 
> Something just doesn't seem right...


Can you try some other BIOS? And try it one card at a time, to check which one is freezing up. And try the default BIOS and see how far it gets you. The skynet bios didn't work for me either.. same issue.. Couldn't get past 1200mhz... I managed to go to 1295 stable, but just not on the skynet bios..


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> Check this out....
> 
> My 780 Tis both run 1160 MHz core at 1.175v, 100% stable, all day, every day, all benchmarks....
> 
> But at 1.212v I can't even do 1215 MHz (haven't tried 1210 yet). I get a hard lock-up, with no BSOD or reboot or anything, just completely frozen, during 3D Mark 11 (sometimes in water demo, other times in a water test).
> 
> How can I do not even do 1215 MHz @ 1.212v when I can do 1160 MHz @ 1.175v.
> 
> Memory clocks kept at stock (7000 MHz).
> 
> I'm using a reference-style EVGA 780 Ti SC, and an ASUS 780 Ti DC2 OC. I have the fans cranked to 100% constant on both cards... I know the ASUS DC2 is most likely the limiting factor as when I had 2 reference-style EVGA 780 Ti SC cards I could do AT LEAST mid 1200s, but still, even for a "weaker" card, not even being able to do 1215 MHz at 1.212v just doesn't seem right when it does 1160 MHz @ 1.175 "all day".
> 
> Something just doesn't seem right...


i had a similar thing. Using stock bios, my cards would run 1187 at 1.175 no worries. Using the bios occamrazor kindly made, it uses 1.2v but I can't run any higher. I CAN get to 1201-1214 but not stable., so I run more volts, with more temperature, for no performance gains. However, I do find I get less stutter when gaming, but still stutters during benching, and that's with power target at 150%+, so I shouldn't really complain, but with a few more volts, I thought i could've squeezed a bit more speed out just for benches.


----------



## maurokim

Dear OccamRazor, would you be so kind to modify this bios only on the fans and a bit of powertarget more? I think you just need a 130/150%. is for my friend. The voltage boost and instead leave it original, thank you so much.

iChill780ti.zip 135k .zip file


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> Check this out....
> 
> My 780 Tis both run 1160 MHz core at 1.175v, 100% stable, all day, every day, all benchmarks....
> 
> But at 1.212v I can't even do 1215 MHz (haven't tried 1210 yet). I get a hard lock-up, with no BSOD or reboot or anything, just completely frozen, during 3D Mark 11 (sometimes in water demo, other times in a water test).
> 
> How can I do not even do 1215 MHz @ 1.212v when I can do 1160 MHz @ 1.175v.
> 
> Memory clocks kept at stock (7000 MHz).
> 
> I'm using a reference-style EVGA 780 Ti SC, and an ASUS 780 Ti DC2 OC. I have the fans cranked to 100% constant on both cards... I know the ASUS DC2 is most likely the limiting factor as when I had 2 reference-style EVGA 780 Ti SC cards I could do AT LEAST mid 1200s, but still, even for a "weaker" card, not even being able to do 1215 MHz at 1.212v just doesn't seem right when it does 1160 MHz @ 1.175 "all day".
> 
> Something just doesn't seem right...


How're the temps ? Could be the high vram temp on the asus one that was limiting the oc.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> Can I join ???
> 
> It will be a few months until I SLI and water cool them, it's a big expensive project ??


hope you didn't sell any of your kidneys yet








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> Check this out....
> 
> My 780 Tis both run 1160 MHz core at 1.175v, 100% stable, all day, every day, all benchmarks....
> 
> But at 1.212v I can't even do 1215 MHz (haven't tried 1210 yet). I get a hard lock-up, with no BSOD or reboot or anything, just completely frozen, during 3D Mark 11 (sometimes in water demo, other times in a water test).
> 
> How can I do not even do 1215 MHz @ 1.212v when I can do 1160 MHz @ 1.175v.
> 
> Memory clocks kept at stock (7000 MHz).
> 
> I'm using a reference-style EVGA 780 Ti SC, and an ASUS 780 Ti DC2 OC. I have the fans cranked to 100% constant on both cards... I know the ASUS DC2 is most likely the limiting factor as when I had 2 reference-style EVGA 780 Ti SC cards I could do AT LEAST mid 1200s, but still, even for a "weaker" card, not even being able to do 1215 MHz at 1.212v just doesn't seem right when it does 1160 MHz @ 1.175 "all day".
> 
> Something just doesn't seem right...


as you may have noticed already, clock speed increase is never proportional to your voltage increase but clock speed should improve as you up the voltage. My old 780 Ti SC could do 1254Mhz @ 1.187V. Had the same issue as yours but with 780 Ti Classy. 1188MHz @ 1.212V with temp around 60s. To get it stable @1201Mhz, i needed at least 1.27V. That means i would need to add ~50mV just for 13Mhz increase! No freaking way...problem solved by sending back the card and got a new one


----------



## spin5000

Thanks for the quick replies guys.

What I did was use each GPUs default BIOS as their base BIOS, and then I looked at Skyn3t's BIOS for comparison and pretty much just edited each GPUs default BIOS to look like Skyn3t's (but instead with my own full-load voltage and core clock numbers). I did this in order to preserve any of the un-viewable BIOS settings that may exist just in case there are other hidden settings in the GPU BIOS that aren't visible in Kepler BIOS Tweaker (for example - memory timings), rather than just actually using the Skyn3t BIOS itself.

I'll do as you guys suggested - try each cards' default BIOS, and each card at a time.

Will report back later today.


----------



## MadHatter5045

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakakakaka*
> 
> I don't use ab or px. And the black screen occurs just before the welcome/login screen in Windows 8.1. All black, but mouse is present. But card is dead anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I've had that same problem in Win 8.1 _after_ the welcome/login screen. It only happens on occasion though, and after 1-2 reboots I'll get into Windows. I don't think the problem is specific to my card though, otherwise it would probably happen more often. I think it's something to do with my Windows install on my SSD.


----------



## paradize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradize*
> 
> i keep having this problem of my 780 ti jumping randomly to different voltages, mostly 1.187 regardless of what i put on precision x, giving me really high temperatures
> 
> could it be that i messed up when flashing my card? how should i start from scratch? reinstall all driver?
> 
> also is it possible to set it specific tweaks permanently without having to open up precision on every startup


plz halp, i lost the step by step tutorial some 500 pages earlier

also how do i know if im affected by this whole PLX flash jazz?


----------



## bigblock990

Hey guys,

I have an ASUS reference 780ti. Can someone verify which bios I should flash.

Is it
GTX 780 Reference
[*] 80.80.30.00.80

or
GTX 780 Asus
[*] 80.80.30.00.01

Thanks


----------



## pfinch

Hey guys!

what is exaclty improved in the new BIOS skyn3t-batches?

do you already got an updated one for the gainward phantom ti?









greets!


----------



## VSG

Got a quick request for you guys with volt locked 780 Ti cards. Can you please download the latest Precision-X from Steam or EVGA and see if you can get the supposed 1.3V core limit to work? Best to test this if you got watercooling at least. Thanks!


----------



## Silent Scone

Reference Ti can only achieve 1.212v

I need to get this though


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Reference Ti can only achieve 1.212v
> 
> I need to get this though


Read the last few posts in the Titan club.


----------



## Silent Scone

I have, I've tried 1.225v before


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I have an ASUS reference 780ti. Can someone verify which bios I should flash.
> 
> Is it
> GTX 780 Reference
> [*] 80.80.30.00.80
> 
> or
> GTX 780 Asus
> [*] 80.80.30.00.01
> 
> Thanks


If you look at back of card, your card might have NVidia sticker, and then it should list BIOS version for that card there. That said, my ASUS cards came with 80.80.30.00.01, but PCB lists 80.80.34.00.01.

In this case, you have many options as to what BIOS to use, as most will work. But it is recommended to use the same BIOS that is on your card already, which should be the 80.80.30.00.01.

If your card has 80.80.34.00.01 BIOS or any 80.80.34 BIOS, I'd love to have a copy of that BIOS!


----------



## Silent Scone

That version just crapped my system lol


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I have, I've tried 1.225v before


So you can set it to 1.3 V also but nothing gets applied past 1.212V?


----------



## Silent Scone

I've tried 15 and I'm getting service exceptions on boot. Thanks for ruining evening...lol


----------



## Silent Scone

give me 5 dude if you are on to something here this is big news but it's unlikely


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I've tried 15 and I'm getting service exceptions on boot. Thanks for ruining evening...lol


lol why did you have to restart for this at all?


----------



## Silent Scone

Nope, sorry. Dunno why I bothered trying I knew it would throttle still lol

That's on a Titan Black


----------



## VSG

Ah well, thanks for trying +1


----------



## Chronic1

New Precision X 15 gave me nothing but blue screens when applying kboost or 1.3v. After the blue screen the system would continually boot into another BSOD until I reset the bios.


----------



## Silent Scone

Same.


----------



## VSG

Could be K-boost to be honest (I hate it, never worked properly for me) but ya- this thing is still buggy. View this as a beta release for now and let Jacob or someone else at EVGA know.

I tried to get it to recognize my laptop 7970m using an old trick I had tried earlier but no go. Custom 3rd party skins are also not working right now.


----------



## sweenytodd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> New Precision X 15 gave me nothing but blue screens when applying kboost or 1.3v. After the blue screen the system would continually boot into another BSOD until I reset the bios.


I think the EVGA server is causing the problems. Mine is white screen on BF4.


----------



## Silent Scone

Sacked it off for now anyway.


----------



## Chronic1

I recommend installing EVGA Precision 4.2.1 and moving the voltage tuner exe to a new folder like C:/Program Files (x86)/EVGA Voltage Tuner. Then uninstall Precision and install MSI Afterburner (the one with 64bit rivatuner osd support) and use the voltage tuner to set voltage to 1.212v and afterburner to set core clocks and osd settings.


----------



## LukeJoseph

It's not just the Kboost. I have the same exact issue as Chronic. Voltage doesn't get applied (according to GPU-Z). And will eventually cause my system to go into a bsod reboot loop. Now if I hit Kboost my system goes instantly into a bsod loop.

This is worst than beta. It's just plain cow dung. I fully expected some bugs/errors. But making a system inoperable the way it does is insane.

This was my install procedure. Uninstall 4.21 reboot. Install 15 reboot.


----------



## Neurowork

Hi guys,

I was the proud owner of 2 Gigabyte 780 TI N78TOC.
My conf is
Gigabyte z87 ud3h
I7 4770K
Corsair Ax1200i
3 1920x1080 w/ Nvidia Surround
Custom watercooling loop

Everything ran smoothly so I decided to watercool the 780ti with EK water block.

Now I'm having problems with those cards. Gaming works most of the time except in a few game like DCS A10c (yeah I'm a flight sim geek) where I have freeze that require a hard reboot. I have pretty significant frame drops with others.

I started running Furmark and other stress testing apps. Most run alright. No artifacts in ocscanner, Furmark or others. However, I have serious artifacts in 3Dmark 11 and a few in Fire Strike.
I read that I should try to down clock the memory to help but I can't, it goes back to stock no matter what I do in Afterburner, precisionx or OCGuru.

I have tried skyn3t BIOS, update to the new 80.80.00.3E from Gigabyte. Nothing works.

Seems like I should RMA right ? What do you think ?

btw no over clocking applied, the cards run at 1150 MHz @ 48C with the stock bios and 1084 MHz with skynets

I'm worried though, I hope I haven't voided the warranty by removing the stock cooler. I read after the fact that EVGA and MSI are cool with it.
I have kept the stock cooler but I obviously changed the thermal paste and all.

Any experience with Gigabyte RMA ? I might try to bring them back to the reseller but I bought them like 2 months ago, no way he's gonna replace them right away.

Thanks,

C.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neurowork*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I was the proud owner of 2 Gigabyte 780 TI N78TOC.
> My conf is
> Gigabyte z87 ud3h
> I7 4770K
> Corsair Ax1200i
> 3 1920x1080 w/ Nvidia Surround
> Custom watercooling loop
> 
> Everything ran smoothly so I decided to watercool the 780ti with EK water block.
> 
> Now I'm having problems with those cards. Gaming works most of the time except in a few game like DCS A10c (yeah I'm a flight sim geek) where I have freeze that require a hard reboot. I have pretty significant frame drops with others.
> 
> I started running Furmark and other stress testing apps. Most run alright. No artifacts in ocscanner, Furmark or others. However, I have serious artifacts in 3Dmark 11 and a few in Fire Strike.
> I read that I should try to down clock the memory to help but I can't, it goes back to stock no matter what I do in Afterburner, precisionx or OCGuru.
> 
> I have tried skyn3t BIOS, update to the new 80.80.00.3E from Gigabyte. Nothing works.
> 
> Seems like I should RMA right ? What do you think ?
> 
> btw no over clocking applied, the cards run at 1150 MHz @ 48C with the stock bios and 1084 MHz with skynets
> 
> I'm worried though, I hope I haven't voided the warranty by removing the stock cooler. I read after the fact that EVGA and MSI are cool with it.
> I have kept the stock cooler but I obviously changed the thermal paste and all.
> 
> Any experience with Gigabyte RMA ? I might try to bring them back to the reseller but I bought them like 2 months ago, no way he's gonna replace them right away.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> C.


woah woah. Hold your horses.

Went water, started having issues... Yes, definitely sounds like a bad combo, but it could just be a coincidence, but first !







fellow flight sim guy!


Spoiler: Warning: OFF TOPIC FLIGHT SIM STUFF!



 My trusty CH pedals finally broke after many years, so I ordered a set of MFG Crosswinds, they should be here next month.











First things first when having these issues. Go to Guru3D, download *DDU* (Display Driver uninstaller) & run it from Safe Mode.

Re-install latest WHQL (337.88) & report back.

It may be time to crack open the card & check for water damage or an over tight screw if that doesn't resolve the issue, but honestly, water or a short almost ALWAYS means zero functionality.


----------



## Millenna

Hi,
i have buy two MSI GTX 780 TI Gaming, and make some tweak with the bios like fixing this damn boost with the stock max frequency :
- http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/muzue/


I will make better oc later, so can i join the club ?


----------



## spin5000

Should I use the Skyn3t BIOS posted on the OP for the ASUS 780 Ti DC2 OC, or should I use the seemingly updated one on post # 11995?

Also, for my reference-style EVGA 780 Ti Superclocked...I see on the OP that there is an MSI reference BIOS, since all reference-style cards are identical (I think) then would the MSI reference be what I use for my reference-style EVGA Superclocked?...


----------



## Millenna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> I thought I saw a new Skyn3t BIOS posted for somebody for the ASUS 780 Ti DC2 OC a few pages back... Should I use that one or the one listed on the OP?
> 
> Also, for my reference style EVGA 780 Ti Superclocked...I see on the OP that there is an MSI reference BIOS, since all reference-style cards are identical (I think) then would the MSI reference be what I use for my reference-style EVGA Superclocked?


Hi,
yes there is some bios made by some people like skyn3t, but i see that after making my own tweak, i have download the skyn3t MSI GTX 780 TI Gaming just to compare with mine and it's pretty much the same but skyn3t as fixed the boost clock to the default profile, mine is fixed with the oc profile so :

skynet > 1045/1750Mhz default power target 350w up to 600w for software and voltage unlock to 1.21v even for software
Millenna > 1085/1800Mhz default power target 350w up to 400w for software and voltage unlock to 1.21v even for software

and yes all reference card are pretty much the same but i prefere to do my own with my original bios just to be sure there is no incompatibility,
i really don't know what's the best bios you need to use for you're evga but i think you can download one similar to the original and not from another manufacturer but feel free to try.

and sorry if my english is not perfect because i'm french


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Millenna*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> yes there is some bios made by some people like skyn3t, but i see that after making my own tweak, i have download the skyn3t MSI GTX 780 TI Gaming just to compare with mine and it's pretty much the same but skyn3t as fixed the boost clock to the default profile, mine is fixed with the oc profile so :
> 
> skynet > 1045/1750Mhz default power target 350w up to 600w for software and voltage unlock to 1.21v even for software
> Millenna > 1085/1800Mhz default power target 350w up to 400w for software and voltage unlock to 1.21v even for software
> 
> and yes all reference card are pretty much the same but i prefere to do my own with my original bios just to be sure there is no incompatibility,
> i really don't know what's the best bios you need to use for you're evga but i think you can download one similar to the original and not from another manufacturer but feel free to try.
> 
> and sorry if my english is not perfect because i'm french


Are you using Kepler Bios Tweaker or manually editing the hex?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Should I use the Skyn3t BIOS posted on the OP for the ASUS 780 Ti DC2 OC, or should I use the seemingly updated one on post # 11995?
> 
> Also, for my reference-style EVGA 780 Ti Superclocked...I see on the OP that there is an MSI reference BIOS, since all reference-style cards are identical (I think) then would the MSI reference be what I use for my reference-style EVGA Superclocked?
> 
> 
> ...


The OP should be up to date with what has been posted in the thread by Occamrazor or Skyn3t.


----------



## Millenna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Are you using Kepler Bios Tweaker or manually editing the hex?
> The OP should be up to date with what has been posted in the thread by Occamrazor or Skyn3t.


i'm using kepler bios tweak most of the time simply because it's great tool and more easy and quickly to edit.


----------



## spin5000

Thanks Millenna, that's what I originally did, use each card's default BIOS as each card's BIOS starting point and then just editing values in Kepler BIOS Tweaker to look like the Skyn3t BIOS (with my own full-load voltage core MHz values), and using that method I am rock stable at 1160 MHz @ 1.175v, but I can't even do 1215 MHz at 1.212v, very weird, so I am going to start messing with BIOSs again because that just doesn't seem right.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The OP should be up to date with what has been posted in the thread by Occamrazor or Skyn3t.


So should I use the MSI reference BIOS or the EVGA ACX Superclocked BIOS for my EVGA reference-style/non-ACX Superclocked?


----------



## Millenna

Before i buy the MSI GTX 780 TI i have 2 MSI GTX 680 TWIN FROZ and it's appears i can't reach 1255Mhz even with 1.21v but 1241Mhz with 1.175v is fine so i guess some card have better oc than the other even if the same model like my SLI of 780 TI, i'm pretty shure one of this card is potentially better than the other .

it's not new to oc if you're lucky you will get very good card for oc, it's the same for cpu







but i'm pretty sure you know that lol


----------



## Thetbrett

these gpuz results were after a run of watch dogs. 1187 was the most i could get it goin during benching, and while benching, GPU load would sit at 98% and TDP a little higher. Does this mean while gaming, my cards have a little more headroom. I guess I'm still confused by what those two things do, I know what they mean, but not how they correspond to performance. Using skyn3t bios.


----------



## Millenna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> 
> these gpuz results were after a run of watch dogs. 1187 was the most i could get it goin during benching, and while benching, GPU load would sit at 98% and TDP a little higher. Does this mean while gaming, my cards have a little more headroom. I guess I'm still confused by what those two things do, I know what they mean, but not how they correspond to performance. Using skyn3t bios.


1187mhz is not so bad and 1925mhz for memory is great make sure you have no artefact specially for the memory speed, but your temp is really high specially the second one "75c" and yes when you test your oc with benchmark the gpu load/temp and stuff like that are a little more higher than gaming but this doesn't mean you have more headroom, imo you better stay lower than 75c.
i don't know the temp limit for the 780 TI but the 680 when they reach 65c the card will be reset to lower clock (like 2d profile), and to go back in normal clock you will need to reboot the pc.


----------



## Bogs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Nvidia stated the 340 driver branch has issues with unigine engine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> That indeed the known issue with driver above 337.50, different from what I have with clockspeed above 1254 MHz.
> 
> Manuel G said in g3d forum that the issue still not fix with the 340.52 whql quadro driver. But they are close to a solution.
> 
> So I think it won't get a fix in the geforce 340.52 either. Perhaps in the next beta ?


Sorry to go back to this, just wondering what I should be using instead of the Unigine engine for benchmarking? Or is it still OK to use even though it has issues? Thanks.


----------



## Neurowork

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> woah woah. Hold your horses.
> 
> Went water, started having issues... Yes, definitely sounds like a bad combo, but it could just be a coincidence, but first !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fellow flight sim guy!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: OFF TOPIC FLIGHT SIM STUFF!
> 
> 
> 
> My trusty CH pedals finally broke after many years, so I ordered a set of MFG Crosswinds, they should be here next month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First things first when having these issues. Go to Guru3D, download *DDU* (Display Driver uninstaller) & run it from Safe Mode.
> 
> Re-install latest WHQL (337.88) & report back.
> 
> It may be time to crack open the card & check for water damage or an over tight screw if that doesn't resolve the issue, but honestly, water or a short almost ALWAYS means zero functionality.


Hey,

I should have mentionned. I reinstalled the nvidia driver many times using DDU. I tried 337.88 WHQL, 340.43. Same story








I also checked for leaks, none to report.
I also tried the cards one by one (can' t remove them from the mobo since doing that means draining my loop and so on) but I disabled SLI, plugged only one monitor on and tried each cards separately.
Both still exhibit the same problems especially in 3DMark 11 and Fire Strike although one of them more than the other.

I'm guess I should drain the whole thing again and put the stock coolers back on and see whether the problem persists.


Spoiler: Warning: OFF TOPIC FLIGHT SIM STUFF!



Nice flight sim setup man, got the Warthog as well but with Saitek rudder pedals







I assume you also have TrackIR







Man this problem is driving me crazy. I just want to fly







Btw, in DCS A10c, sometime I can do a whole mission just fine and most of the times, it just freezes. At that point, I either have a bsod or I can alt-tab away from the game but the computer is laggy within Windows. Only thing I can do is restart.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Millenna*
> 
> 1187mhz is not so bad and 1925mhz for memory is great make sure you have no artefact specially for the memory speed, but your temp is really high specially the second one "75c" and yes when you test your oc with benchmark the gpu load/temp and stuff like that are a little more higher than gaming but this doesn't mean you have more headroom, imo you better stay lower than 75c.
> i don't know the temp limit for the 780 TI but the 680 when they reach 65c the card will be reset to lower clock (like 2d profile), and to go back in normal clock you will need to reboot the pc.


i believe the temp limit is 95, and with these sktn3t bios, the boost is disabled, so it will just sit at a clock, as I understand it, so 75c should be fine.. And the picture is misleading, the bottom gpuz readout is the top card, so temp difference is to be expected. Interesting results vs benchmarking. I might run a metro LL bench to see how a game benchmark uses it.


----------



## Thetbrett

interesting...


----------



## spin5000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> Check this out....
> 
> My 780 Tis both run 1160 MHz core at 1.175v, 100% stable, all day, every day, all benchmarks....
> 
> But at 1.212v I can't even do 1215 MHz (haven't tried 1210 yet). I get a hard lock-up, with no BSOD or reboot or anything, just completely frozen, during 3D Mark 11 (sometimes in water demo, other times in a water test).
> 
> How can I do not even do 1215 MHz @ 1.212v when I can do 1160 MHz @ 1.175v.
> 
> Memory clocks kept at stock (7000 MHz).
> 
> I'm using a reference-style EVGA 780 Ti SC, and an ASUS 780 Ti DC2 OC. I have the fans cranked to 100% constant on both cards... I know the ASUS DC2 is most likely the limiting factor as when I had 2 reference-style EVGA 780 Ti SC cards I could do AT LEAST mid 1200s, but still, even for a "weaker" card, not even being able to do 1215 MHz at 1.212v just doesn't seem right when it does 1160 MHz @ 1.175 "all day".
> 
> Something just doesn't seem right...


So as a few of you suggested I reloaded the stock default BIOS for each card (except upped power settings as the stock ones make me throttle due to hitting the power target even at 115%, stupid Nvidia) and tested in single GPU mode...

As I assumed, it's the ASUS DC2 OC that can't even do 1215 MHz ar 1.212v, yet it can do 1160 MHz at 1.175v all day. Yet my reference EVGA Superclocked can do over 1260 MHz.

I checked the VRM temp in GPU-Z, it only reached 86-87 degrees and literally just stayed there (fan on 100%). Every 5 or 10 seconds I would get a quick spike to either 112 or 116 degrees (it was always only either one or the other, 112 or 116, never any other values), the spike would last just one GPU-Z refresh (refresh set to 1.0 seconds) and then back to a constant 86-87 until 5 or 10 seconds later when the spike would reoccur. It seems to me like a sensor issue. The GPU temp was around 76-79 degrees.

So, the GPU temp isn't too bad, the VRM temp is at just 86-87 (I heard that's pretty low for VRM), the card is in single GPU mode, it does 1160 MHz at 1.175v, all that being said and it still can't even do 1215 MHz, not even with 1.212v?....

So much for ASUS's
Quote:


> DIGI+ VRM with Super Alloy Power - 30% less power noise and 2.5X greater durability - Acclaimed DIGI+ VRM has been applied via a 10-phase power design that uses digital voltage regulators to minimize power noise by 30%, enhance power efficiency by 15%, widen voltage modulation tolerance, and improve overall stability and longevity by 2.5 times over reference. - POSCAPs to lower power noise, enhance overclocking, and improve stability far beyond standard analog designs.


So much for all that when the GPU can't even do 1215 MHz at a whole 1.212v, yet my reference one can do over 1260 MHz LOL.


----------



## famich

Hi, it s very difficult to "match " two cards in SLI - my first Gigabyte is able to run 1390 MHz /bench / the other /GW / scales worse.. I have settled for 1200MHz just at stock volts with Skynet
BIOS , and OK -relax, it s a silicon lottery


----------



## spin5000

I totally understand it's a silicon lottery, but it just seems very abnormal for a card to do 1164 MHz at 1.175v just fine, but it cannot even do 1189 MHz at 1.212v...

1164 MHz @ 1.175v - OK
1189 MHz @ 1.212v - FAIL

Very odd...


----------



## Silent Scone

Some cards are like that, although that's the extreme end of the scale. Sometimes scaling back to 1.2v from .212 will net slightly better results.

Stick them on water...


----------



## spin5000

Would water help my overclock if I'm getting instability at just low to mid 70s and therefore heat doesn't seem to be the limiting factor? I could be wrong but it just seems like a card that, very oddly, doesn't want to go past 1164-ish MHz regardless of the voltage pumped through it.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> @OccamRazor: did you get my Gainward BIOS? pls ?


Yes i did, check your PM's!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASAP*
> 
> Hi Team skyn3t,
> I'm a long-time lurker of this thread and even more so since I got my EVGA 780ti SC. I finally registered to submit a (hopefully) small request:
> Would it be possible to get a modded bios for the *EVGA 780ti SC (80.80.34.00.80)* (or the SC w/ ACX that I've flashed on the SC ref) which sets a *fan profile with a constant fan speed of 95%* ?
> Note: I'm not talking about changing the min/max fan speed that one can set using Precision X, but rather a flat fan profile embedded in the bios since I'm running Linux only. I've read lately that OccamRazor got to decipher the *fan profile entries in the bioses*, hence my request Thanks a lot!


PM me!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Millenna*
> 
> Hi,
> yes there is some bios made by some people like skyn3t, but i see that after making my own tweak, i have download the skyn3t MSI GTX 780 TI Gaming just to compare with mine and it's pretty much the same but skyn3t as fixed the boost clock to the default profile, mine is fixed with the oc profile so :
> skynet > 1045/1750Mhz default power target 350w up to 600w for software and voltage unlock to 1.21v even for software
> Millenna > 1085/1800Mhz default power target 350w up to 400w for software and voltage unlock to 1.21v even for software
> and yes all reference card are pretty much the same but i prefere to do my own with my original bios just to be sure there is no incompatibility,
> i really don't know what's the best bios you need to use for you're evga but i think you can download one similar to the original and not from another manufacturer but feel free to try.
> and sorry if my english is not perfect because i'm french


So your modded bios is better suited for your card? thats good for you!
Our bios are beta tested with several cards from different users in this thread accounting for different leakage GPU's!
Maybe you should *start your own thread of bios optimizations*!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> Should I use the Skyn3t BIOS posted on the OP for the ASUS 780 Ti DC2 OC, or should I use the seemingly updated one on post # 11995?
> Also, for my reference-style EVGA 780 Ti Superclocked...I see on the OP that there is an MSI reference BIOS, since all reference-style cards are identical (I think) then would the MSI reference be what I use for my reference-style EVGA Superclocked?...


For the ASUS 780 Ti DC2 OC try the one i posted in # 11995, the user didn't give me any feed back yet!








EVGA has modified Nvidia reference bios for their EVGA reference cards to match their specific changes with ID strap changed to EVGA, MSI has the same!
The bios for your card is to be released, we only released the ACX SC bios! PM me!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> 
> these gpuz results were after a run of watch dogs. 1187 was the most i could get it goin during benching, and while benching, GPU load would sit at 98% and TDP a little higher. Does this mean while gaming, my cards have a little more headroom. I guess I'm still confused by what those two things do, I know what they mean, but not how they correspond to performance. Using skyn3t bios.


Read my article:

_The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB/PrecisionX gets its hardware monitor readings from!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP with my formula:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> So as a few of you suggested I reloaded the stock default BIOS for each card (except upped power settings as the stock ones make me throttle due to hitting the power target even at 115%, stupid Nvidia) and tested in single GPU mode...
> As I assumed, it's the ASUS DC2 OC that can't even do 1215 MHz ar 1.212v, yet it can do 1160 MHz at 1.175v all day. Yet my reference EVGA Superclocked can do over 1260 MHz.
> I checked the VRM temp in GPU-Z, it only reached 86-87 degrees and literally just stayed there (fan on 100%). Every 5 or 10 seconds I would get a quick spike to either 112 or 116 degrees (it was always only either one or the other, 112 or 116, never any other values), the spike would last just one GPU-Z refresh (refresh set to 1.0 seconds) and then back to a constant 86-87 until 5 or 10 seconds later when the spike would reoccur. It seems to me like a sensor issue. The GPU temp was around 76-79 degrees.
> So, the GPU temp isn't too bad, the VRM temp is at just 86-87 *(I heard that's pretty low for VRM)*, the card is in single GPU mode, it does 1160 MHz at 1.175v, all that being said and it still can't even do 1215 MHz, not even with 1.212v?....
> So much for ASUS's
> So much for all that when the GPU can't even do 1215 MHz at a whole 1.212v, yet my reference one can do over 1260 MHz LOL.


ASUS DC2 is known to be a hot card, the VRM's are sturdier than the reference cards but still have the same temp limits 125C, even if it hits this temp for a split second your card may be permanently damaged!

Read my article about it:

_"...Voltage is just is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work, Current is the flow of electric charge and wattage is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage! *V * I = W* ("I" is the variable for current, or amperage, in electronics and physics. It stands for "Impetus".)








When you set a higher power limit, you are allowing for more amperage to be drawn, but it doesnt mean ITS drawing that amperage as its just a upper limit you set with the slider!
It depends on the load the card has from the software its running! The more harsher it is the more power it draws, voltage only will allow more amperage to flow.
Conductor materials tend to increase their resistivity with an increase in temperature!
The reasons for these changes in resistivity can be explained by considering the flow of current through the material. The flow of current is actually the movement of electrons from one atom to another under the influence of an electric field. Electrons are very small negatively charged particles and will be repelled by a negative electric charge and attracted by a positive electric charge. Therefore if an electric potential is applied across a conductor (positive at one end, negative at the other) electrons will "migrate" from atom to atom towards the positive terminal.
Only some electrons are free to migrate however. Others within each atom are held so tightly to their particular atom that even an electric field will not dislodge them. The current flowing in the material is therefore due to the movement of "free electrons" and the number of free electrons within any material compared with those tightly bound to their atoms is what governs whether a material is a good conductor (many free electrons) or a good insulator (hardly any free electrons).
The effect of heat on the atomic structure of a material is to make the atoms vibrate, and the higher the temperature the more violently the atoms vibrate.
In a conductor, which already has a large number of free electrons flowing through it, the vibration of the atoms causes many collisions between the free electrons and the captive electrons. Each collision uses up some energy from the free electron and is the basic cause of resistance. The more the atoms jostle around in the material the more collisions are caused and hence the greater the resistance to current flow.
So to sum it up, we want lower temperatures which lead to lower electrical resistance, hence having less heat produced as waste and more power to our Titans/780´s cores to OC higher!
HEAT KILLS!
Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit."_

Cheers all

Occamrazor


----------



## Thetbrett

yeah, but occam..do you have a layman's explanation? I kinda get it, but then equations...


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> Would water help my overclock if I'm getting instability at just low to mid 70s and therefore heat doesn't seem to be the limiting factor? I could be wrong but it just seems like a card that, very oddly, doesn't want to go past 1164-ish MHz regardless of the voltage pumped through it.


Water always helps with Ti's. My best card on the ref cooler would do 1240 core on a good day. Did 1350 on water...


----------



## vilius572

How much can I oc an Evga gtx 780ti acx sc under water? Can I make 1300mhz with it?


----------



## spin5000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> Would water help my overclock if I'm getting instability at just low to mid 70s and therefore heat doesn't seem to be the limiting factor? I could be wrong but it just seems like a card that, very oddly, doesn't want to go past 1164-ish MHz regardless of the voltage pumped through it.
> 
> 
> 
> Water always helps with Ti's. My best card on the ref cooler would do 1240 core on a good day. Did 1350 on water...
Click to expand...

wow, why is that? Due to being able to pump way more volts through it due to the water cooling?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> How much can I oc an Evga gtx 780ti acx sc under water? Can I make 1300mhz with it?


there's a good 'chance' you can hit 1300mhz on water


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> there's a good 'chance' you can hit 1300mhz on water


good then


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> wow, why is that? Due to being able to pump way more volts through it due to the water cooling?


in simple terms, these silicon chips get 'efficient' with lower temp, hence need for voltage per clock would also be lower.


----------



## Cooknn

I can't get Asus GPU Tweak to save any settings. It always reverts back to stock. I even updated to *skyn3t*'s bios for my card. Suggestions?

[EDIT] Figured it out. Went back to the latest WHQL drivers 337.88 and it works


----------



## MadHatter5045

Anyone else played with PX15 yet or is this still on the "stay away from" list?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neurowork*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey,
> 
> I should have mentionned. I reinstalled the nvidia driver many times using DDU. I tried 337.88 WHQL, 340.43. Same story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also checked for leaks, none to report.
> I also tried the cards one by one (can' t remove them from the mobo since doing that means draining my loop and so on) but I disabled SLI, plugged only one monitor on and tried each cards separately.
> Both still exhibit the same problems especially in 3DMark 11 and Fire Strike although one of them more than the other.
> 
> I'm guess I should drain the whole thing again and put the stock coolers back on and see whether the problem persists.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: OFF TOPIC FLIGHT SIM STUFF!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice flight sim setup man, got the Warthog as well but with Saitek rudder pedals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I assume you also have TrackIR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man this problem is driving me crazy. I just want to fly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, in DCS A10c, sometime I can do a whole mission just fine and most of the times, it just freezes. At that point, I either have a bsod or I can alt-tab away from the game but the computer is laggy within Windows. Only thing I can do is restart.


It is always best to cross off every other possible issue before RMAing, in my opinion. The next step would be to re-install your operating system. I would do that before going through the tear down process. Like I said before, a bad block mount which is causing grounding issues would present its self much quicker than what you are experiencing. Rather strange that both are exhibiting the issues when running by them selves.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadHatter5045*
> 
> Anyone else played with PX15 yet or is this still on the "stay away from" list?


just dropped yesterday, definitely on my do not fly list.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadHatter5045*
> 
> Anyone else played with PX15 yet or is this still on the "stay away from" list?


Treat it as a beta release at this time. If you are still going to work with it, expect bugs.


----------



## skupples

This is what happens when you take over a year to update your OC software.


----------



## VSG

To be fair, that wasn't all EVGA at fault. MSI clock blocked the heck out of it when they paid for exclusive RTSS features









But ya- no excuse for releasing this after a lot of advertising only to have many bugs.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> To be fair, that wasn't all EVGA at fault. MSI clock blocked the heck out of it when they paid for exclusive RTSS features
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But ya- no excuse for releasing this after a lot of advertising only to have many bugs.


did that really happen? Never heard about it... Sooo... What? They paid for a year of special access? Because I mean, PrecX>AB about 18 months ago.


----------



## VSG

I really don't know the whole story so I hesitate to say anything that could be wrong. But MSI paid Unwinder for features to be implemented in Afterburner, and those didn't go in PX at all. Whether this was because EVGA didn't want to pay I don't know.

New PX is not from Unwinder, they got tired of waiting and made their own copy. This copy is similar to older PX so that's caused a bit of controversy about if EVGA stole the code (Despite them having no access to it, possibly may have reverse engineered it) or if they fully owned the code in the first place.


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It is always best to cross off every other possible issue before RMAing, in my opinion. The next step would be to re-install your operating system. I would do that before going through the tear down process. Like I said before, a bad block mount which is causing grounding issues would present its self much quicker than what you are experiencing. Rather strange that both are exhibiting the issues when running by them selves.
> just dropped yesterday, definitely on my do not fly list.


I do agree : the old PrecisionX gave me 0,935 and 0962 default VCore on both Tis, on Skyn3ts BIOS. But the new one applied 1,150 or so ouf of the box. Uninstalled it right away especially after reading about the vicious BSODs for those who could not resist the temptation and applied more than magical 1.21 V.


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I really don't know the whole story so I hesitate to say anything that could be wrong. But MSI paid Unwinder for features to be implemented in Afterburner, and those didn't go in PX at all. Whether this was because EVGA didn't want to pay I don't know.
> 
> New PX is not from Unwinder, they got tired of waiting and made their own copy. This copy is similar to older PX so that's caused a bit of controversy about if EVGA stole the code (Despite them having no access to it, possibly may have reverse engineered it) or if they fully owned the code in the first place.


I have read on Guru3d from Unwinder himself, that old PX is from him and that EVGA did not pay a dime for that . After that only MSI got him on his payroll. If its true, you could not blame the man for being sore at the billion dollar company .


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> yeah, but occam..do you have a layman's explanation? I kinda get it, but then equations...


Leave PT at default 100%, only increase it if you see stutters and frame drops! Its in my OC guide did you read it?









*OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> wow, why is that? Due to being able to pump way more volts through it due to the water cooling?


The lower the temperature, the less resistance to current, thus less heat leading to higher OC! Simple right?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I really don't know the whole story so I hesitate to say anything that could be wrong. But MSI paid Unwinder for features to be implemented in Afterburner, and those didn't go in PX at all. Whether this was because EVGA didn't want to pay I don't know.
> New PX is not from Unwinder, they got tired of waiting and made their own copy. This copy is similar to older PX so that's caused a bit of controversy about if EVGA stole the code (Despite them having no access to it, possibly may have reverse engineered it) or if they fully owned the code in the first place.


You should read this then its quite extensive but educational:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_"As most of you guys know, Unwinder up-to this point developed EVGA's PrecisionX of the overclocking software. Basically EVGA licensed the use of the Rivatuner Core overclocking / tweaking elements. EVGA has been working for over half a year on their in-house developed version of PrecisionX. Developing a tweaking tool in-house was an unusual yet understandable choice from EVGA's business point of view. Especially as these days creating tweaking software for GeForce Graphics cards with the latest revisions of NVIDIA's API this is fairly a do-able task. The new PrecisionX will be restricted to GeForce Graphics cards only and will bring all the features of the older build as well as minor tweaks to the UI and 64-bit overlay support.
As with this build EVGA departs from the old overclock infrastructure based on the Rivatuner core engine from Alexey aka Unwinder. So make no mistake this is correct, PrecisionX software is no longer created or licensed though from Unwinder. Some will love that, some will hate that.

Somewhere last year the call was made to develop 64-bit support for RTSS (a component that EVGA never licensed), the Rivatuner Statistics server. This is the software that drives for example the MSI AfterBurner overlay engine. MSI in fact paid for the development of this feature in RTSS. EVGA always free-rided this functionality bringing functionality like screen overlay, capturing, screenshots etc towards PrecisionX. So EVGA always was able to make use of these functions for free.

As troubled as the decision was, the new 64-bit support for RTSS would be exclusive to MSI. After intervening and some dialog however the decision was made to make this particular feature not totally exclusive, as within 6-9 months (August/September 2014 timeframe) EVGA would have gotten this feature included for free, with no development costs involved as MSI took care of that. But apparently that didn't sit well with EVGA, which is a little strange as RTSS never was part of their license / royalty agreements.

Likely something snapped within the management of EVGA and the decision was made to cut loose Unwinder and take over development in-house. Thus far these are all reasonably understandable dilemma's and business decision right ? Unfortunately, after looking at the initial release of PrecisionX 15 screenshots we can only conclude that EVGA took (and took is a nice word here) the entire Rivatuner design concept. I mean, if you make a new utility in-house, then at least try to make it original or bring something really new ?

We talked with Unwinder, the programmer and he told us that once EVGA made the decision to develop this tool in-house after the 64-bit RTSS development choices and likely annoyances, EVGA stopped royalty payments in December 2013 for Unwinder. Unwinder was not informed about all this, they just never contacted him again, not even the courtesy of an email was send to him that project development would be halted or that his agreement with EVGA would be suspended. After working with EVGA for many years Unwinder learned about Precision 15 being developed in-house after some editors showed a photo / screenshot that was posted during Computex this year.

So was this modern age stealing ? Well, you can't copyright a GUI / user-interface so sure, EVGA is allowed to do this as long as they didn't 'borrow' code from the RTSS engine (I am trying to choose my words carefully here). But dear dudes and dudettes from EVGA, if you launch a totally new in-house designed overclock utility and you want something new. Why then copy-paste the Rivatuner and RTSS design this much ? From this day forwards everybody knows and sees what happened here and as such that will bring a negative element towards your in-house software. Let me just state that Guru3D.com or myself not ever has had part in EVGA PrecisionX development, we love EVGA and this was a business agreement in-between Unwinder/ Alexey and EVGA directly.

Update 1: here is a reaction from EVGA as posted in the Steam forums:

"That is only one side of the story, firstly no code was copied. In fact, EVGA does not even have the source code from the original Precision. Secondly, PrecisionX 15 is new code built from the ground up. The GUI looks similar, well it should since the original GUI was 100% designed by EVGA, many other elements were too like voltage control, Bluetooth and more. The menus and such look similar too because, well why change them? They work well and people are familar with how they look.

Lastly, the original Precision was always a joint effort anyways, some elements were designed by EVGA others were licensed like the RTSS server, and many features were added because EVGA requested it. In this new version we rebuilt all back end code from scratch. This will allow us to continue to add more features in the future, and not be bound by any "exclusivities".

Update 2: here is a reaction from Unwinder, the programmer:

Well, new EVGA Precision X is released so I was finally able to peek inside it and quickly review the contents of "100% in-house" development.

Everything is even worse than I expected.

Original EVGA Precision EXE resources and dialog templates were copy-pasted to this "in-house" project as is, even original dialog control IDs are the same. Company PRs already claim that GUI is 100% designed by EVGA which is sadly not true, company designed concept art of EVGA Precision skin only. All product properties, entire monitoring section, setting and so on came from directly original RivaTuner (and were available in other RivaTuner based products like HIS iTurbo years before Precision was born) and EVGA has no relation to designing them at all. So company directly violated our license agreement terms and reverse engineered licensed binaries to copy data from it and represent it as their own design.
EVGA completely cloned original RivaTuner's RTMUI multilanguage context help system and localization engine. Contents of "Help" and "Localization" folders were copy-pasted to new product as is from original Precision, including localization and GUI translation databases for different languages. "Help" folder contains direct mapping of dialog IDs to help files, I guess getting easy access to it as direct reason of "copying" original dialog templates with original dialog IDs. So the company also violated our license agreement terms and redistributed parts of original product without permission.
Even "in-house" skin still uses my original raster fonts from old good RivaTuner. But at least that can be partially justified. Out intellectual property ownership terms of agreement define that I own software product copyrights, the company exclusively owns the product distribution rights as well as non-software intellectual properties like trademarks, product name, logos and artwork I create for them during the contract. So you may try to fit "copied" fonts in this category if you close eyes on the fact that it came from original RT.
Fun thing, even for the installer of "in-house" product the company copy-pasted my own license agreement from original installer, which contains my own third party components licensing terms and direct restriction on reverse engineering or redistributing them. Probably you'll at least read what exactly do you copy paste, EVGA?
The most sad and painful thing for me is that the company entirely copy-pasted RivaTuner's unique concepts of displaying data into On-Screen Display. RvaTuner Statistics Server was the first tool in the industry that introduced the concept of in-game hardware monitoring via OSD back in 2005, I spent almost than 10 years on polishing it. And most sad thing for me is that original Precision was not supposed to include such functionality, so it is not included in development budget and royalty fees. I added RTSS to Precision in one of the first versions completely free of any licensing fees just to help the company to promote new tool and it truly became one of the most important application features. So it was used during more than 5 years completely free (and the company was never brave to admit that) and in final they originally "thanked" for free OSD usage by stealing it. EVGA's brand new "in-house" OSD is also open a simple rip of open source FW1FontWrapper overlay. And If I were the developer of FW1FontWrapper, I'd read the story of RTSS and think 1000 times about it.
Update 3: here is an official reaction from EVGA:

First, we value the relationship that we have with RivaTuner Alex/Unwinder since Feb.13th, 2008. With EVGA and Alex/Unwinder mutual efforts, Precision has become a very popular overclocking utility since it launched. Afterburner's first release was in Oct. 2009.

It was originally EVGA's idea to provide the world's first "simple" overclocking GUI designed for NVIDIA cards that utilizes some of the Rivatuner technology for free. Due to some misinformation floating around about EVGA Precision recently, we would like to clarify several points. Also, EVGA wouldn't have any interest to develop our own version if Alex/Unwinder had showed his interest back then like we've seen today!

1. The EVGA Precision main GUI (main Window) and format was fully designed and owned by EVGA, that means Alex/Unwinder did not design the Precision GUI at all. The Rivatuner technology was used for the backend like GPU reporting, OSD and overclocking. Other features like voltage tuning, pixel clock control and Bluetooth function were coded by EVGA. We want it to be clear that Rivatuner source code has never been released to EVGA. A year and half after Precision was introduced, Afterburner was released, that shared a lot of the same ideas and concepts originally set by EVGA's Precision, and also used Rivatuner technology.
2. Most gamers knew that some of the key features that have been requested and missed such as 64bit OSD, voltage control and video recording in the early versions of Precision, yet Afterburner had it. You probably don't know that some of those ideas were initiated and requested to Alex/Unwinder by EVGA to implement into Precision well before it was available in Afterburner, but Alex/Unwinder had no intention to add it. One year later they showed up in Afterburner exclusively without any notification and/or offer to EVGA. We felt that we became Alex/Unwinder and Afterburner's free consultant if we continue this route.

We like Precision, the interface and the features, just like most of the gamers in the community, but under these circumstances, it became clear that in order to provide more features that are requested by the community, we needed to recode the back end from the ground up, using our own existing Precision skin designed as merely inspiration, that is why today we have the new EVGA PrecisionX 15. In the latest PrecisionX 15 we have put in some features like 64bit OSD support, Steam achievements and more. We want to make it clear that EVGA PrecisionX 15 is 100% coded in house without using any code from the older Precision due to we don't have the source code since day one!

EVGA will continue adding features to support the community on PrecisionX15 for free as usual, and hope to inspire other overclocking utilities to be better for the entire gaming community.

The bottom line is that EVGA doesn't want any third party to dictate what features the community should or should not have!

EVGA

---

"The bottom line is that EVGA doesn't want any third party to dictate what features the community should or should not have!"

So you take and clone something that isn't yours ? Well done EVGA, very professional.

---

Update 5: here is a reaction from Unwinder, the programmer on EVGAs statement:

Well, I'll give my official statement on it as well. First, let me summarize the terms of our business relationships with the company. According to the contract I had to develop very simple overclocking tool for the company, take the following features from original RivaTuner and fit them into the concept art of EVGA's skin design:

Core / Shader / Memory adjustments
Ability to link/unlink Core/Shader clocks
Fanspeed adjustment
Monitoring utility (Monitor temps and all 3 clockspeeds, like Rivatuner monitoring)
Ability to save clocks / fanspeed on reboot.
Couple years later we extended the list of official contracted product functionality with advanced fan speed control (ability to define curve) and power target / thermal target adjustment support for modern NVIDIA GPUs.

My business obligations per contract were to provide the following support to the product: launch new versions of software to add support for new NVIDIA cards when they are released and fix bugs in the code if the company reports any. No new functionality development in any form was ever assumed. That's it as it is defined by contract signed by both parties. That's the functionality we included in the development budget and in royalty fees. That's how you had to see original EVGA Precision if it was designed by EVGA. And if the company is brave enough to call it "a lot of the same ideas and concepts originally set by EVGA's Precision" - let it be so.

Yes, I know I made a huge mistake myself, overclocking tools development is a passion and hobby of my life so I tried to combine the hobby and business and started adding new and new things to the project on top of commercially functionality licensed by EVGA. Now I learned the lesson, you cannot do it with business because the companies lose self-control because of greediness.

Anyway, this way Precision was powered up by other advanced features from original RivaTuner: G15 monitoring features, screen capture support, entire On-Screen Display support module, tray icon monitoring and so on. No development budget or royalty fees were ever requested for those features and additionally bundled applications like RTSS and it was absolutely OK for me to develop and support those things freely simply because I liked coding them. So I'm certain that I followed the contract 200%, but if the company thinks differently I see absolutely no problems in terminating the contract. But it is not OK for me to previously licensed things to get stolen. Especially, if the company got free license on them like it was with RTSS. Sorry, EVGA, but it is not OK.

And by the way, the company PR said at least a part of truth: EVGA indeed requested me to add 64bit OSD to Precision before it became available in Afterburner, but did it in rather interesting form. The company expected to add new free feature to RTSS they got freely to use it in commercial product.

Bravo. With Battlefield 4 launch both MSI and EVGA users wanted to get 64bit OSD badly. Both MSI and EVGA knew that it is rather time consuming task, both vendors perfectly realized that it is big job and it is not covered by the contract. MSI preferred to make users happy and invested into development of it. And other vendor preferred to sit and wait while some crazy Russian programmer code it for them freely due to his coding passion. So once again, if the company believe that they can call it " we became Alex/Unwinder and Afterburner's free consultant" let it be so, I can only sadly smile on that.

Alexey Nicolaychuk aka Unwinder, RivaTuner creator"_



Cheers all

Occamrazor


----------



## VSG

I did read that but to be honest, Guru3D has a very strong association with Afterburner and Unwinder so it is hard for me to take everything there for granted. Ditto with EVGA- I believe 100% they had no intentions to copy or steal anything (if they did), and that we don't have the entire story still. Anyway Unwinder said he won't be pursing this anymore and will make a new version of PX (With a different name) so there may be 3 different programs to choose from soon. Given that these are free and voluntary to use, I am not making a big fuss about this as so many others are.


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I did read that but to be honest, Guru3D has a very strong association with Afterburner and Unwinder so it is hard for me to take everything there for granted. Ditto with EVGA- I believe 100% they had no intentions to copy or steal anything (if they did), and that we don't have the entire story still. Anyway Unwinder said he won't be pursing this anymore and will make a new version of PX (With a different name) so there may be 3 different programs to choose from soon. Given that these are free and voluntary to use, I am not making a big fuss about this as so many others are.


I bet you were if you were in his shoes
- I personally do believe that EVGA got greedy on that


----------



## LukeJoseph

Anyone that got into the BSOD loop with the new PX. If you have not already check your event log for any new errors. After if happened to me I started getting I think it was called "PerfMon" errors (I do remember the description said performance counters). One I get back to my computer I will get the exact event ID etc....

I was able to resolve the errors, but now I feel like I should wipe and reinstall windows.


----------



## CyBorg807

So at this point is it safe to say that we are better off using MSI Afterburner? I am still using the last version of Precision X currently.


----------



## Nunzi

After reading the last few post I switched to the latest AB

& it works great


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MadHatter5045*
> 
> Anyone else played with PX15 yet or is this still on the "stay away from" list?
> 
> 
> 
> Treat it as a beta release at this time. If you are still going to work with it, expect bugs.
Click to expand...

Agreed, I installed it yesterday, it seemed to be working fine, as the old version of PX was. Although I hadn't done any benching yet. I also noticed the 1.3 volt limit, figured that was bogus, so I just set it at 1.212v.
After seeing your post on that late last night, (thanks geggeg, Rep+ for making me aware of it.







) I decided to try some benching to make sure it was stable.
Tried running Fire Strike..........
Boom! BSOD loop time!

Had to do a complete shut-down to stop that nonsense, removed PX15 right after that.
Something is really borked with PX15, I would say it's far beyond just buggy.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I did read that but to be honest, Guru3D has a very strong association with Afterburner and Unwinder so it is hard for me to take everything there for granted. Ditto with EVGA- I believe 100% they had no intentions to copy or steal anything (if they did), and that we don't have the entire story still. Anyway Unwinder said he won't be pursing this anymore and will make a new version of PX (With a different name) so there may be 3 different programs to choose from soon. Given that these are free and voluntary to use, I am not making a big fuss about this as so many others are.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> I bet you were if you were in his shoes
> - I personally do believe that EVGA got greedy on that


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyBorg807*
> 
> So at this point is it safe to say that we are better off using MSI Afterburner? I am still using the last version of Precision X currently.


When these things happen is always good to wait and see! Best option really!
First versions of anything are always buggy!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## VSG

Jacob said they have revamped the voltage controller, so it may be not recognizing just yet that the reference 780 Ti/Titan Black cards can't handle an applied Vcore>1.212V. But it works great for 780 and Titan cards, no more need for afterburner hack to get 1.3V there.

Overall, still needs time to iron out the bugs for sure!


----------



## CyBorg807

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> When these things happen is always good to wait and see! Best option really!
> First versions of anything are always buggy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


I am just curious as to what the general consensus is about which program is better.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyBorg807*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> When these things happen is always good to wait and see! Best option really!
> First versions of anything are always buggy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor
> 
> 
> 
> I am just curious as to what the general consensus is about which program is better.
Click to expand...

If you're going to use it for your EVGA 780Ti reference card, if that is what you have, you need to use EVGA PX, as Afterburner isn't fully functional with our EVGA cards, I have one as well.
But use the previous version of PX, not the new PX15. Ed is right!


----------



## famich

Old PX for overvolting, ocing and the new AFB just for the 64bit overlay here...


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> Old PX for overvolting, ocing and the new AFB just for the 64bit overlay here...


Some mix'n'match is cool too, I wish I could just use Afterburner, but that's not to be. With all of the politics going on now with EVGA, MSI, and Alexei, I'm thinking of just shelving any software overclocking programs for now, and just sticking with the clock speed provided by the skyn3t bios!


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Hey guys

I tried searching, but I could of missed it.

Does the GTX780 Classified back plate fit on the GTX780ti Classified?
I can't find a GTX780ti back plate anywhere...


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> I tried searching, but I could of missed it.
> 
> Does the GTX780 Classified back plate fit on the GTX780ti Classified?
> I can't find a GTX780ti back plate anywhere...


it's available at amazon, although i'm not sure if they ship to your country (it says select countries only).

I think i read somewhere that BP would fit both 780 and 780 ti classy. I'd let other chime in just to be sure


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> it's available at amazon, although i'm not sure if they ship to your country (it says select countries only).


Yeah saw it on Amazon, Quotes "ships within 1 - 2 months", guess they don't actually have any in stock.


----------



## defiler2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> I tried searching, but I could of missed it.
> 
> Does the GTX780 Classified back plate fit on the GTX780ti Classified?
> I can't find a GTX780ti back plate anywhere...


There are some subtle differences in the backplate such as the dip switch for the LN2 bios is inverted however the mounting points are the same. EK uses the same plate for both card.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *defiler2k*
> 
> There are some subtle differences in the backplate such as the dip switch for the LN2 bios is inverted however the mounting points are the same. EK uses the same plate for both card.


Cool thanks.
I can get the gtx780 back plate locally, I feel safer having it on.

Does anyone use thermal pads in between the back plate and card?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I did read that but to be honest, Guru3D has a very strong association with Afterburner and Unwinder so it is hard for me to take everything there for granted. Ditto with EVGA- I believe 100% they had no intentions to copy or steal anything (if they did), and that we don't have the entire story still. Anyway Unwinder said he won't be pursing this anymore and will make a new version of PX (With a different name) so there may be 3 different programs to choose from soon. Given that these are free and voluntary to use, I am not making a big fuss about this as so many others are.


I really don't understand the people who are kicking and screaming as if someone just shot their mother in cold blood.

Facts:

WE HAS NO FACTS.

A Blacklist? lulz... More Classified cards for me!

typical western mentality. Believe everything you hear & read without a shred of proof! He said, She said = proof in the modern world.

Show me the contracts between Unwinder, EVGA, & MSI... Then there would actually be something to talk about. Hell, them duking this out in the public arena is enough to question both parties. Corporations are evil, yes I know, I work for one, so evil that I get one day of PTO a week!


----------



## Millenna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> I tried searching, but I could of missed it.
> 
> Does the GTX780 Classified back plate fit on the GTX780ti Classified?
> I can't find a GTX780ti back plate anywhere...


have you try to look if the xspc Razor will match? it does for the MSI GTX 780 TI GAMING.

Here it is i scaled the frequency of my SLI GTX 780 TI GAMING with the same frequency of my previous GTX 680 TWIN FROZR it's exactly the same pc with same cpu/gpu/ram clock speed.

GTX 780 TI GAMING : http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3571682 " 1.21v 1245Mhz/1800Mhz " " original tweaked bios TDP 350W " " 17837P "
GTX 680 TWIN FROZR : http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2067525 " 1.21v 1242Mhz/1852Mhz " " original tweaked bios TDP 350W " " 12612P "

i can go further with the GTX 780 TI GAMING but for now i leave it with these clock, i will try better frequency later, why? oh you know just want to play ahahaha


----------



## derfer

So whats the reason afterburner isn't getting 780 Ti voltage support? With PX dead it looks like this needs revisited. Taking the voltage app from PX works but it's a sloppy solution. It doesn't remember settings on reboot and it's not linked to your AB profiles in any way.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Millenna*
> 
> have you try to look if the xspc Razor will match? it does for the MSI GTX 780 TI GAMING.
> 
> Here it is i scaled the frequency of my SLI GTX 780 TI GAMING with the same frequency of my previous GTX 680 TWIN FROZR it's exactly the same pc with same cpu/gpu/ram clock speed.
> 
> GTX 780 TI GAMING : http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3571682 " 1.21v 1245Mhz/1800Mhz " " original tweaked bios TDP 350W " " 17837P "
> GTX 680 TWIN FROZR : http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2067525 " 1.21v 1242Mhz/1852Mhz " " original tweaked bios TDP 350W " " 12612P "
> 
> i can go further with the GTX 780 TI GAMING but for now i leave it with these clock, i will try better frequency later, why? oh you know just want to play ahahaha


damn, i can only get just over 16000.


----------



## Thetbrett

yeah Occam, I read through everything on your sig, but I must leave PT on 180 to get 1187 stable..


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derfer*
> 
> So whats the reason afterburner isn't getting 780 Ti voltage support? With PX dead it looks like this needs revisited. Taking the voltage app from PX works but it's a sloppy solution. It doesn't remember settings on reboot and it's not linked to your AB profiles in any way.


And how do you take the voltage app from PX out, please ?


----------



## Errorist66

EVGA just released a new Precision X1.5


It let me set 1.3V on a reference 780TI. So not really a dead program.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Errorist66*
> 
> EVGA just released a new Precision X1.5
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It let me set 1.3V on a reference 780TI. So not really a dead program.


Try doing any benching after that?


----------



## derfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> And how do you take the voltage app from PX out, please ?


Install PX 4.2.1 and go through the install directory folders till you find the voltage app. It's a standalone exe. I added a shortcut for it in startup.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Errorist66*
> 
> EVGA just released a new Precision X1.5
> 
> 
> It let me set 1.3V on a reference 780TI. So not really a dead program.


You're a little late to the party. Give it time, read around, you'll know what I mean.


----------



## famich

Ok thanks


----------



## Errorist66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Try doing any benching after that?


Not yet at that voltage, just trying to get my old OC back first. I was at 1313 Core on 1.212V before. I'll go easy on the voltage at first since I have 2 ref design and not the classy/Kingpin.

@derfer I probably missed some chatter on this. Been working way too much lately to spend time on the forums.

Edit:
I see what you mean. It's making my system fragile and hang. I have to reset but that gets me into a BSOD on startup. I have to do a full power off to recover.


----------



## vilius572

Should I buy evga gtx 780ti acx sc or add few bucks more and buy 780ti classified? EDIT: forgot to say that I'm going to oc pretty high (1300mhz atleast) andput water block on it.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Errorist66*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Try doing any benching after that?
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet at that voltage, just trying to get my old OC back first. I was at 1313 Core on 1.212V before. I'll go easy on the voltage at first since I have 2 ref design and not the classy/Kingpin.
> 
> @derfer I probably missed some chatter on this. Been working way too much lately to spend time on the forums.
> 
> Edit:
> I see what you mean. It's making my system fragile and hang. I have to reset but that gets me into a BSOD on startup. I have to do a full power off to recover.
Click to expand...

Same issue here, however my settings were at 1306 core at 1.212v. set in PX15. I did later try it at default clocks and voltage, but the BSOD loop still continued, needing a full power off. Needless to say, I've since uninstalled and wiped PX15 off my system, for good.


----------



## maurokim

Forgive me, but to me the voltage does not work. How so?


----------



## maurokim

Nothing. To me it just changes the voltage at PX 5.0, but I do not GPUZ marks the change and get maximum 1.162mv. With PX 4.2 everything is perfect


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Should I buy evga gtx 780ti acx sc or add few bucks more and buy 780ti classified? EDIT: forgot to say that I'm going to oc pretty high (1300mhz atleast) andput water block on it.


Classified all the way!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Classified all the way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


I'm going for classified then


----------



## LukeJoseph

Anyone that was getting BSOD issues with the new PX try the version released today? (5.0.1). And if so does the issue continue?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukeJoseph*
> 
> Anyone that was getting BSOD issues with the new PX try the version released today? (5.0.1). And if so does the issue continue?


Stay away from it for now! Let some "betas" pass and then try it, its too buggy ATM!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukeJoseph*
> 
> Anyone that was getting BSOD issues with the new PX try the version released today? (5.0.1). And if so does the issue continue?


Yes, I've gotten a BSOD and boot loops because of the new PX15. It nearly fried my $700 GPU by screwing up the fan profile and letting it run at 98 C.

Avoid it like the plague.

Also I've heard in the past that Afterburner doesn't work properly with EVGA Ti's, does anyone know if that is still true?


----------



## Alvarez

Hello gents.

TBH, I was waiting the arrival of Maxwell generation for this fall, but having GK104 chip and all the comments in both Maxwell thread made me depressed, so i'm thinking to purchase a 780ti and join the club.

Can you recommend me a not-so-expensive GTX780ti ? I will watercool it in future so i also need something compatible with current waterblocks...

I also have a PSU, thermaltake 750W, with 3770K OCed to 4,7 and 6 HDDs, Do you think i should change the PSU ?

Best regards and thanks in advance.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Yes, I've gotten a BSOD and boot loops because of the new PX15. It nearly fried my $700 GPU by screwing up the fan profile and letting it run at 98 C.
> 
> Avoid it like the plague.
> 
> Also I've heard in the past that *Afterburner doesn't work properly with* EVGA *Ti's*, does anyone know if that is still true?


It doesnt work properly with 780Ti, being EVGA or any other brand! Use PX (Not the new one as its still buggy as you well know)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarez*
> 
> Hello gents.
> 
> TBH, I was waiting the arrival of Maxwell generation for this fall, but having GK104 chip and all the comments in both Maxwell thread made me depressed, so i'm thinking to purchase a 780ti and join the club.
> 
> Can you recommend me a not-so-expensive GTX780ti ? I will watercool it in future so i also need something compatible with current waterblocks...
> 
> I also have a PSU, thermaltake 750W, with 3770K OCed to 4,7 and 6 HDDs, Do you think i should change the PSU ?
> 
> Best regards and thanks in advance.


No, you dont need to change your PSU; get EVGA, its the best bang for the buck accounting for the RMA policy!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Alvarez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No, you dont need to change your PSU; get EVGA, its the best bang for the buck accounting for the RMA policy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


I"m getting this one then:

EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti (Stock one, i guess, no superclocked etc.)

https://www.internet.ch/fr/1083_Grafikkarten/2639839_GF_GTX_780TI_3GB_DDR5_PCI-E_2X_DVI_HDMI_DP___________________IN__NMS__.html

Edit2: Ok forget about Giga or Zotac.

Now...

I"ll be getting 780ti Superclocked one with stock stuff.

OR

I"m spending 700 bucks i can spend 100 more to get Dual classified, for future overclockeing etc, so card will be used for more by overclocking it.

What is DUAL though ? It doesnt have dual chips right ? Also what about poosibility of watercooling it ? Can i find a block ?


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> *It doesnt work properly with 780Ti, being EVGA or any other brand! Use PX* (Not the new one as its still buggy as you well know)
> No, you dont need to change your PSU; get EVGA, its the best bang for the buck accounting for the RMA policy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Can you explain what doesn't work? Or send me link with info. I didn't know that afterburner doesn't work correctly with 780 ti. Also which specific version of precision x do you reccomend?

Thanks


----------



## LukeJoseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Yes, I've gotten a BSOD and boot loops because of the new PX15. It nearly fried my $700 GPU by screwing up the fan profile and letting it run at 98 C.
> 
> Avoid it like the plague.
> 
> Also I've heard in the past that Afterburner doesn't work properly with EVGA Ti's, does anyone know if that is still true?


Wow, even with the latest version that was released today? (5.0.1 as opposed to 5.0.0). This is worst than a freaking beta. I think we can all agree that with overclocking you expect bugs, eventual instability/bsod's . But I have never installed a piece of software, from a reputable company and before even trying to OC it completely crash my system.


----------



## Descadent

i've commited a sin against my nvidia brethren. I just ordered 2 sapphire 290x 4gb vapor-x's because the 3gb limit on the 780ti's are driving me bonkers...no reason I should have to turn down settings on $1300 worth of video cards for it not to chug :-(

given lower fps at 7680x1440 is one thing but it being a choking hazard is another


----------



## Neurowork

Funny, I just returned the faulty pair of Gigabyte 780 TI OC to the retailer who agreed to exchange them with anything else.
I went for the r9 295x2 .. Bye bye Nvidia.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarez*
> 
> I"m getting this one then:
> 
> EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti (Stock one, i guess, no superclocked etc.)
> 
> https://www.internet.ch/fr/1083_Grafikkarten/2639839_GF_GTX_780TI_3GB_DDR5_PCI-E_2X_DVI_HDMI_DP___________________IN__NMS__.html
> 
> Edit2: Ok forget about Giga or Zotac.
> 
> Now...
> 
> I"ll be getting 780ti Superclocked one with stock stuff.
> 
> OR
> 
> I"m spending 700 bucks i can spend 100 more to get Dual classified, for future overclockeing etc, so card will be used for more by overclocking it.
> 
> What is DUAL though ? It doesnt have dual chips right ? Also what about poosibility of watercooling it ? Can i find a block ?


If you can afford it, go with the Classified, it's a much better card. I'm sure Ed would agree.








EK Waterblocks make excellent blocks for them. Dual simply refers to the dual bios feature on the Classified, which is a nice feature to have.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derfer*
> 
> So whats the reason afterburner isn't getting 780 Ti voltage support? With PX dead it looks like this needs revisited. Taking the voltage app from PX works but it's a sloppy solution. It doesn't remember settings on reboot and it's not linked to your AB profiles in any way.


Unwinder said something a few months back about 780Ti not using a reference PCB thus not getting proper support (or something along those lines)

As to PrecX allowing 1.3V on 780Ti.... Waiting for people to post proof of functionality. We have seen software based readers showing over 1.212V, but we have yet to see anyone psot functional proof AKA:

1.212V: 1300mhz
1.3V : 1500mhz

everyone with Titan Black is stating instant BSOD & other issues the minute you breach 1.212V (just like with any other voltage work around we have seen in the last 6 months)


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Unwinder said something a few months back about 780Ti not using a reference PCB thus not getting proper support (or something along those lines)
> 
> As to PrecX allowing 1.3V on 780Ti.... Waiting for people to post proof of functionality. We have seen software based readers showing over 1.212V, but we have yet to see anyone psot functional proof AKA:
> 
> 1.212V: 1300mhz
> 1.3V : 1500mhz
> 
> everyone with Titan Black is stating instant BSOD & other issues the minute you breach 1.212V (just like with any other voltage work around we have seen in the last 6 months)


Same issue with my 780Ti, it did read 1.3v. in HwInfo64 after setting that in PX15, but the BSOD loop prevented me from verifying any further clock speed boost beyond my usual 1306 MHz.
I figured the 1.3v. in PX15 was bogus anyway, but the BSOD loop still happened at 1.212v. indicated in PX15, as soon as any benching was attempted.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Same issue with my 780Ti, it did read 1.3v. in HwInfo64 after setting that in PX15, but the BSOD loop prevented me from verifying any further clock speed boost beyond my usual 1306 MHz.
> I figured the 1.3v. in PX15 was bogus anyway, but the BSOD loop still happened at 1.212v. indicated in PX15, as soon as any benching was attempted.


this is pretty much in line with what everyone else has reported. Apparently there is a physical restriction built into the card (please correct me if wrong people) that prevents the increase, where as before it was a software based restriction.


----------



## derfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Unwinder said something a few months back about 780Ti not using a reference PCB thus not getting proper support (or something along those lines)
> 
> As to PrecX allowing 1.3V on 780Ti.... Waiting for people to post proof of functionality. We have seen software based readers showing over 1.212V, but we have yet to see anyone psot functional proof AKA:
> 
> 1.212V: 1300mhz
> 1.3V : 1500mhz
> 
> everyone with Titan Black is stating instant BSOD & other issues the minute you breach 1.212V (just like with any other voltage work around we have seen in the last 6 months)


The "not reference" bit I understand because being an MSI product it makes sense it would only support their reference designs and their custom ones. The part that doesn't make sense to me is 780 Ti's reference design not being considered a reference pcb. MSI even sells a reference 780 Ti. So it seems like if that's his case for not adding support it's an issue that should be reevaluated.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derfer*
> 
> The "not reference" bit I understand because being an MSI product it makes sense it would only support their reference designs and their custom ones. The part that doesn't make sense to me is 780 Ti's reference design not being considered a reference pcb. MSI even sells a reference 780 Ti. So it seems like if that's his case for not adding support it's an issue that should be reevaluated.


reference design has nothing to do with MSI or EVGA. Reference is reference because Nvidia says so.

His answer was an excuse, & I really never understood it... Maybe someone bookmarked the quote.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> reference design has nothing to do with MSI or EVGA. Reference is reference because Nvidia says so.
> 
> His answer was an excuse, & I really never understood it... Maybe someone bookmarked the quote.


I think what he meant was that the voltage controller wasn't built using a reference design for that controller is all, not that the PCB wasn't "reference". IF the same controller is used, but in different ways, then what works with one version might be hazardous with another.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarez*
> 
> I"m getting this one then:
> EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti (Stock one, i guess, no superclocked etc.)
> https://www.internet.ch/fr/1083_Grafikkarten/2639839_GF_GTX_780TI_3GB_DDR5_PCI-E_2X_DVI_HDMI_DP___________________IN__NMS__.html
> Edit2: Ok forget about Giga or Zotac.
> Now...
> I"ll be getting 780ti Superclocked one with stock stuff.
> OR
> I"m spending 700 bucks i can spend 100 more to get Dual classified, for future overclockeing etc, so card will be used for more by overclocking it.
> What is DUAL though ? It doesnt have dual chips right ? Also what about poosibility of watercooling it ? Can i find a block ?


Classified all the way! Yes, you get EK blocks for your Classy! and "DUAL" is dual bios!...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> i've commited a sin against my nvidia brethren. I just ordered 2 sapphire 290x 4gb vapor-x's because the 3gb limit on the 780ti's are driving me bonkers...no reason I should have to turn down settings on $1300 worth of video cards for it not to chug :-(
> given lower fps at 7680x1440 is one thing but it being a choking hazard is another


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neurowork*
> 
> Funny, I just returned the faulty pair of Gigabyte 780 TI OC to the retailer who agreed to exchange them with anything else.
> I went for the r9 295x2 .. Bye bye Nvidia.


Good luck for you guys... You will be back soon anyway, so, its more like "see you later"...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> If you can afford it, go with the Classified, it's a much better card. I'm sure *Ed would agree*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EK Waterblocks make excellent blocks for them. Dual simply refers to the dual bios feature on the Classified, which is a nice feature to have.


I do!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> Can you explain what doesn't work? Or send me link with info. I didn't know that afterburner doesn't work correctly with 780 ti. Also which specific version of precision x do you reccomend?
> Thanks


Unwinder stated that 780Ti is not reference because it deviates from the original 780 (PCB changes and PWM design)! ALL non-reference cards are NOT supported, (do not work as intended) besides MSI cards of course*! Standard PX is ok, wait until all the bugs are ironed out of the new PX 15 to give it a shot!

*If by any chance some of you dont know AB IS SPONSORED BY MSI, so ALL MSI cards are supported but still no 780Ti Voltage unlock!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Unwinder said something a few months back about 780Ti not using a reference PCB thus not getting proper support (or something along those lines)
> As to PrecX allowing 1.3V on 780Ti.... *Waiting for people to post proof of functionality. We have seen software based readers showing over 1.212V, but we have yet to see anyone post functional proof* AKA:
> 1.212V: 1300mhz
> 1.3V : 1500mhz
> everyone with Titan Black is stating instant BSOD & other issues the minute you breach 1.212V (just like with any other voltage work around we have seen in the last 6 months)


Right on skupp!









Guys! 780Ti/Titan Black ARE VOLTAGE LOCKED!!! Unless someone at nvidia tech (leak) pulls a rabbit out of a hat and hands out a freebie, its not going to happen! The new PX is the same as AB with RTSS 64bits! Same lines of code!
The voltmod works for the 780Ti/Titan Black until you go over 1,212V, the highest i have seen working without BSOD's, freezes, reboots or black screens is (+-)1,24V= (1,212V + 0.025V)!

_REFERENCE is same PCB across all brands sold by nvidia: [Titan, 780, 780Ti], however, 780Ti deviates from the original 780 PCB, making it "different" reference.
The workaround for the voltage lock IS NOT NVIDIA APPROVED, so Unwinder couldn't compile it into AB even if he wanted to!_

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> this is pretty much in line with what everyone else has reported. Apparently there is a physical restriction built into the card (please correct me if wrong people) that prevents the increase, where as before it was a software based restriction.


I have read exactly the same : to go higher you have to do a hardmod .


----------



## easynator

I recently received my EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Superclocked (03G-P4-2884-KR) and will install it in my current build project. It will be watercooled with the EK block. It will also have a backplate.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> I have read exactly the same : to go higher you have to do a hardmod .


Yes you have: http://www.overclock.net/t/1478066/nvidia-gtx-780ti-hard-volt-mod/0_100

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## TobbbeSWE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yes you have: http://www.overclock.net/t/1478066/nvidia-gtx-780ti-hard-volt-mod/0_100
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


I can also confirm that the newest version of Precision X is faulty. Is doesn't adjust voltage right.

It started out me seeing that the slider now goes all the way up to 1.3v. The Blackscreens and crashes is very much alike the ones with afterburner when using that slider past 1.212mv.

Problem with X15 however is that it does not even get voltages up to 1.212v. Rivatuner statistics tells me voltages is at the selected values but stable wise i doubt it.
No increase in heat or stability what so ever.

So i really hope for a fix because the new look of Precision is great! Showing the user what values he will get by adjusting each slider, new voltage slider and so on. It's really nice indeed!









Best regards

Tobias


----------



## HeadlessKnight

I tried the new PX on my 780 Ti. I pushed the voltage all the way up to 1260mV (only PX 15 reads it at that voltage, GPU-Z still shows 1.187mV) and the weird thing I got it working using GPU-Z render test. I also noticed a huge increase in temperature, it didn't take long before it went to mid 60 C, unlike 1.19V. So that confirmed it that my voltage is applied. The clock was at 1230 MHz and this is exactly what GPU-Z render test shows, TDP was at like 60%. As soon as I fired up Heaven Benchmark the card began to throttle to 901-992 MHz and my overclocks didn't apply . The card remained fine till I got a random BSOD (It happened after 30 minutes of my testing) and the stupid well-known BSOD loop started.


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> I tried the new PX on my 780 Ti. I pushed the voltage all the way up to 1260mV (only PX 15 reads it at that voltage, GPU-Z still shows 1.187mV) and the weird thing I got it working using GPU-Z render test. I also noticed a huge increase in temperature, it didn't take long before it went to mid 60 C, unlike 1.19V. So that confirmed it that my voltage is applied. The clock was at 1230 MHz and this is exactly what GPU-Z render test shows, TDP was at like 60%. As soon as I fired up Heaven Benchmark the card began to throttle to 901-992 MHz and my overclocks didn't apply . The card remained fine till I got a random BSOD (It happened after 30 minutes of my testing) and the stupid well-known BSOD loop started.


Why not to use AFB and a standalone voltage.exe from the old Precision 4.2 ..?vf


----------



## Denca

Can anyone test Metro LL and DCS World. They both crash on my system.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fab686868*
> 
> hi, i've got this strange problem with the system in signature and skyn3t bios : i run [email protected], and after some minutes where everything works fine, the gpu clock drops from 1230 to 549, and gpu voltage from 1.212 to 0.937...gpu usage is always at full, around 97%....power target status 40%.... applying any changes to the gpu settings don't reset things... values of clock/voltage if i stop gpu load further drop to 324/0.875
> 
> i have to turn the pc down to have it go to full back to 1230/1.212.... but after some minutes, the problem comes again.... any gpu benchmark i run after the problem has appared doesn't change the gpu clock/voltage, which rests at the low values.....
> 
> i can see from nvidia inspector that the p-state goes from p-8 to p-2 when applying gpu load 99%... shouldn't it jump to p-0 ?
> 
> any hint on this strange behaviour ? thanks
> 
> apparently the problem only comes with [email protected], altough i have to do other tests.... [email protected] power slider is at full.... i include a snapshot of info windows while using a gpu benchmark


Check your folding log but it sounds like you crashed @ 1230Mhz. Try folding at a lower speed - say 1215Mhz.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> Why not to use AFB and a standalone voltage.exe from the old Precision 4.2 ..?vf


I was just curious if the 780 Ti supported voltage control using PX 15, and sadly it didn't. I just uninstalled it and currently still using MSI Afterburner though.
I just needed a monitor tool for my 780 Ti to view temps, gpu usage ... etc and AB is perfect for me, even the UI is much better than PX. This card can't OC much past its stock clocks, so PX is pointless for me, there is no point in OCing 3%. Better run at stock clocks, lol.


----------



## Neurowork

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redeemer*
> 
> You guys will regret jumping ship, Nvidia is superior in everything drivers etc blah blah blah..Uhmm cough cough


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Good luck for you guys... You will be back soon anyway, so, its more like "see you later"...


You guys were absolutely right. I spend a night with that R9 295x2 ... Had a ton of problems with it. I just returned it and replace it with a pair of 780 TI. Asus 780 TI DII OC.
Hopefully I will not have as much problems as with the previous pair (Gigabyte N78TOC).

Sofar so good. Basic tests and games are working just fine.
I will not make the same mistake to watercool them until I know they work 100% but a pair of EK block is already in my wishlist









Cheers people !!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Denca*
> 
> Can anyone test Metro LL and DCS World. They both crash on my system.


Both games are sensitive from system overclocks, specially DCS since it is limited to just 2 cores.


----------



## TobbbeSWE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> I tried the new PX on my 780 Ti. I pushed the voltage all the way up to 1260mV (only PX 15 reads it at that voltage, GPU-Z still shows 1.187mV) and the weird thing I got it working using GPU-Z render test. I also noticed a huge increase in temperature, it didn't take long before it went to mid 60 C, unlike 1.19V. So that confirmed it that my voltage is applied. The clock was at 1230 MHz and this is exactly what GPU-Z render test shows, TDP was at like 60%. As soon as I fired up Heaven Benchmark the card began to throttle to 901-992 MHz and my overclocks didn't apply . The card remained fine till I got a random BSOD (It happened after 30 minutes of my testing) and the stupid well-known BSOD loop started.


I Tested both OCCT Render and GPU Z render i got the same temperatures with old precision X as i did with the new X 15 one even tho it showed me in Rivatuner statistics and X15 that 1.3v was applied.

GpuZ/sensors however never noticed a increase of VDDC voltage over 1.2120v and my benchmarks also made sure that i did not get any stability i improvements what so ever.

I tested both cards in SLI, non SLI, i even tested applying voltage different voltages between the cards giving 1.2 to one card and "1.3" to the other card. No increase in temperature.
I Think that you getting 60c is just an anomaly made possible because of GpuZ render test drop kicking your card









My cards are both on EK waterblocks, got 3 280 Radiators and never went past 53c. They definitely would if i got 1.3v working.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TobbbeSWE*
> 
> I Think that you getting 60c is just an anomaly made possible because of GpuZ render test drop kicking your card


I am sure the card heated up faster when I upped the voltage. I tried to download PX 15 again from steam and the overvoltage on 780 Ti seems reverted back to offset mode on the new version instead of voltage like the older version. Otherwise I would have screenshot-ed it for you.
I was very frustrated when I found it was only a bug, When I saw the voltage go to 1300mV that gave me some hope to overclock my crappy clocking card, but oh well







...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TobbbeSWE*
> 
> I Tested both OCCT Render and GPU Z render i got the same temperatures with old precision X as i did with the new X 15 one even tho it showed me in Rivatuner statistics and X15 that 1.3v was applied.
> 
> GpuZ/sensors however never noticed a increase of VDDC voltage over 1.2120v and my benchmarks also made sure that i did not get any stability i improvements what so ever.
> 
> I tested both cards in SLI, non SLI, i even tested applying voltage different voltages between the cards giving 1.2 to one card and "1.3" to the other card. No increase in temperature.
> I Think that you getting 60c is just an anomaly made possible because of GpuZ render test drop kicking your card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cards are both on EK waterblocks, got 3 280 Radiators and never went past 53c. They definitely would if i got 1.3v working.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> I am sure the card heated up faster when I upped the voltage. I tried to download PX 15 again from steam and the overvoltage on 780 Ti seems reverted back to offset mode on the new version instead of voltage like the older version. Otherwise I would have screenshot-ed it for you.
> I was very frustrated when I found it was only a bug, When I saw the voltage go to 1300mV that gave me some hope to overclock my crappy clocking card, but oh well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, nop, not going to happen! the new PX IS the same as AB and 780Ti IS VOLTAGE LOCKED BY DRIVERS/PWM, as soon as you increase voltage beyond 1,212V it gives you BSOD's, crashes and black screens...
Only hard mod!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## TobbbeSWE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No, nop, not going to happen! the new PX IS the same as AB and 780Ti IS VOLTAGE LOCKED BY DRIVERS/PWM, as soon as you increase voltage beyond 1,212V it gives you BSOD's, crashes and black screens...
> Only hard mod!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Pwm? Drivers you say.. Hmm would it be possible for a employe that works for Nvidia to let us now a way to alter those drivers in a way that would let us pass 1.2?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TobbbeSWE*
> 
> Pwm? Drivers you say.. Hmm would it be possible for a employe that works for Nvidia to let us now a way to alter those drivers in a way that would let us pass 1.2?


That would be the day...


----------



## TobbbeSWE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> That would be the day...


So it is strictly a driver related issue?

What happens to a card running drivers older than the card it self?








For example the driver that was released for Titan/780 Hmm?

Is it possible to edit Nvidia drivers with some program. I mean they edit their own drivers ofc.
But do they edit them with some super secret program that only they poses?


----------



## bigblock990

Need some help guys. I tried flashing skynet bios and I get this error message

error: mismatch in 256 byte page-mode programming



Edit: I started my own thread, hopefully for quick response.


----------



## S1lv3rflame

Hello

I am in urgent need of your help.

I have alot of issues atm, and i'm expecting my gpu's to be the issue...

On the loading screen in Battlefield 4, my GPU usage is at 13%...
This lowers the frames down to 6 fps, and then down to 0 fps, causing my game to "freeze" and not load.

I tried benching my cards, and this was how it reacted...



CARDS: EVGA GTX 780 Ti SuperClocked


----------



## LukeJoseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1lv3rflame*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I am in urgent need of your help.
> 
> I have alot of issues atm, and i'm expecting my gpu's to be the issue...
> 
> On the loading screen in Battlefield 4, my GPU usage is at 13%...
> This lowers the frames down to 6 fps, and then down to 0 fps, causing my game to "freeze" and not load.
> 
> I tried benching my cards, and this was how it reacted...
> 
> 
> 
> CARDS: EVGA GTX 780 Ti SuperClocked


Easy fix. Get rid of PX15 and go back to 4.2.1


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> Need some help guys. I tried flashing skynet bios and I get this error message
> error: mismatch in 256 byte page-mode programming
> 
> Edit: I started my own thread, hopefully for quick response.


Get EZ3flash in my SIG, my flash guide form my SIG also and fire it up and press #4... (-override -6)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1lv3rflame*
> 
> Hello
> I am in urgent need of your help.
> I have alot of issues atm, and i'm expecting my gpu's to be the issue...
> On the loading screen in Battlefield 4, my GPU usage is at 13%...
> This lowers the frames down to 6 fps, and then down to 0 fps, causing my game to "freeze" and not load.
> I tried benching my cards, and this was how it reacted...
> 
> CARDS: EVGA GTX 780 Ti SuperClocked


East peasy, do what LukeJoseph is saying below...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukeJoseph*
> 
> Easy fix. Get rid of PX15 and go back to 4.2.1


Right on!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TobbbeSWE*
> 
> So it is strictly a driver related issue?
> What happens to a card running drivers older than the card it self?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For example the driver that was released for Titan/780 Hmm?
> Is it possible to edit Nvidia drivers with some program. I mean they edit their own drivers ofc.
> But do they edit them with some super secret program that only they poses?


Believe me we and others tried to go over the voltage lock to exhaustion, no dice!
Drivers are locked tight, by the time we reversed engineered there would be new drivers out and the loophole fixed...
Some tried to a lesser extent in the past (some minor stuff) and gave up soon enough!
Its a combination of drivers and PWM, if its doable in some way the ones knowing the how-to are not interested or are *forbidden to do so*...









Cheers Toby

Occamrazor


----------



## Descadent

just throwing this out there if anyone else is frustrated with the 3gb ram on the 780 ti.... after switching to 2x 290x vapor-x's it has been a significant performance increase. up to about 20fps and minimum fps is ALOT better at 7680x1440... i guess the bigger bus and more memory really does help.

it's weird as hell seeing amd ccc and no nvidia control panel after 10 years of nvidia loyalty


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> just throwing this out there if anyone else is frustrated with the 3gb ram on the 780 ti.... after switching to 2x 290x vapor-x's it has been a significant performance increase. up to about 20fps and minimum fps is ALOT better at 7680x1440... i guess the bigger bus and more memory really does help.
> 
> it's weird as hell seeing amd ccc and no nvidia control panel after 10 years of nvidia loyalty


good luck! 290x is also an awesome gpu. I have the 290x lightning btw.

I neither side to any gpu make/brand...but just happy to see no one from this thread reacted to your post (yet?). If this were at 290x thread...well, you know what would have happened


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> good luck! 290x is also an awesome gpu. I have the 290x lightning btw.
> 
> I neither side to any gpu make/brand...but just happy to see no one from this thread reacted to your post (yet?). If this were at 290x thread...well, you know what would have happened


We are different here (Titan/780/780Ti threads), almost all of us are older (+30) and not prone to stupid discussions ( but sometimes it happens...







) in the beginning there was a lot of kids here ("Hey my green is greener than yours, im going to frack you")








But with time they moved on and we stayed!








From time to time some asshats come here and try to agitate the waters (just like in the AMD threads) but everyone sticks together and they go away!
What me and my Brother skyn3t intended from the beginning was a thread where everyone could come get a bios and be helped along the way while at the same time take/learn a bit of knowledge back with you!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Lukas026

Hello

I would like to ask you about recommendation for a PSU to my setup:

planned RIG:

Intel Core i5 4690k
Noctua NH-D15
MSI Z97 Gaming 9 AC
2x EVGA GTX 780ti in SLI
4x2GB Kingston 2400 Mhz
Samsung 840 Pro 512GB
Corsair AX860 PSU
5x Noctua NF-S12 PWM
3x Noctua NF-A14 PWM
2x Noctua NF-A15 PWM
1x Keyboard
1x Mouse

Do you thing that my Corsair AX860 can handle it ? (all will be on AIR cooling for some time so no extreme overclocking)

I realy dont know what I can expect from 780ti in SLI + i5.

Thank you for the answer and sorry for little OT.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I would like to ask you about recommendation for a PSU to my setup:
> 
> planned RIG:
> 
> Intel Core i5 4690k
> Noctua NH-D15
> MSI Z97 Gaming 9 AC
> 2x EVGA GTX 780ti in SLI
> 4x2GB Kingston 2400 Mhz
> Samsung 840 Pro 512GB
> Corsair AX860 PSU
> 5x Noctua NF-S12 PWM
> 3x Noctua NF-A14 PWM
> 2x Noctua NF-A15 PWM
> 1x Keyboard
> 1x Mouse
> 
> Do you thing that my Corsair AX860 can handle it ? (all will be on AIR cooling for some time so no extreme overclocking)
> 
> I realy dont know what I can expect from 780ti in SLI + i5.
> 
> Thank you for the answer and sorry for little OT.


Corsair AX860 can handle that rig without issue


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> Hello
> I would like to ask you about recommendation for a PSU to my setup:
> planned RIG:
> Intel Core i5 4690k
> Noctua NH-D15
> MSI Z97 Gaming 9 AC
> 2x EVGA GTX 780ti in SLI
> 4x2GB Kingston 2400 Mhz
> Samsung 840 Pro 512GB
> Corsair AX860 PSU
> 5x Noctua NF-S12 PWM
> 3x Noctua NF-A14 PWM
> 2x Noctua NF-A15 PWM
> 1x Keyboard
> 1x Mouse
> Do you thing that my Corsair AX860 can handle it ? (all will be on AIR cooling for some time so no extreme overclocking)
> I really don't know what I can expect from 780ti in SLI + i5.
> Thank you for the answer and sorry for little OT.


Indeed what MrTOOSHORT says below!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Corsair AX860 can handle that rig without issue


Long time no see, hows everything?









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Someone09

Got myself a second 780 Ti (EVGA of course) off of ebay yesterday. Can´t wait to see how two of those beast out.









I told myself never to buy a GPU off of ebay again...but oh well...


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Hi OccamRazor!

Everything is going ok.









I see you're still helping out a lot, keep it up buddy!


----------



## Denca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Both games are sensitive from system overclocks, specially DCS since it is limited to just 2 cores.


I was able to play them fine on AMD. With Nvidia I have driver crashing with Rome 2 and Metro LL. DCS World just freezes with the following error ( The description for Event ID 14 from source nvlddmkm cannot be found.)

I've tried other games and had no issues
Crysis 3
Far Cry 3
Metro 2033
Battlefield 4
Assassins Creed BF
Arma 3
Borderlands 2
3D Mark - Benchmark
Heaven - Benchmark
still testing more games.


----------



## p3gaz_001

i see that the latest EVGA precision allows a voltage of 1.30v ... i tried but no joy at all.. got black screen or bsod immediately after 3d app starts.. how come?!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Hi OccamRazor!
> Everything is going ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you're still helping out a lot, keep it up buddy!


Glad to hear it!








Its like my Brother Ric (skyn3t) says: " This is home for us!"
We are here for Kepler and next for Maxwell, then Volta... and so on!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> i see that the latest EVGA precision allows a voltage of 1.30v ... i tried but no joy at all.. got black screen or bsod immediately after 3d app starts.. how come?!


You should read back posts since last you came here last...








PX 15 is a bad AB clone, its was removed from download by EVGA yesterday! Stay away from it until its properly released without so many bugs!
And no, IT DOESN'T REMOVE THE VOLTAGE LOCK ON 780Ti above 1,212V!








Only with hardmod!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You should read back posts since last you came here last...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PX 15 is a bad AB clone, its was removed from download by EVGA yesterday! Stay away from it until its properly released without so many bugs!
> And no, IT DOESN'T REMOVE THE VOLTAGE LOCK ON 780Ti above 1,212V!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only with hardmod!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


thanks so much!!!


----------



## Lukas026

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Corsair AX860 can handle that rig without issue


even if I flash both of them to skyn3t's BIOS, mildly overclock them and also run my i5 at like 4.6 Ghz ?

one more question though: which EVGA Pro Bridge should I buy ? 2way short / 2way or 3way ?


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Hi OccamRazor!
> 
> Everything is going ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you're still helping out a lot, keep it up buddy!


didn't answer my PM, but I guess Occam is busy..


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Glad to hear it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its like my Brother Ric (skyn3t) says: " This is home for us!"
> We are here for Kepler and next for Maxwell, then Volta... and so on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


No kidding here ,Ed , but withou your support 780 780ti Titans etc woul be 50% less friendly and had a severly diminished value .








THX from the EU


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Get EZ3flash in my SIG, my flash guide form my SIG also and fire it up and press #4... (-override -6)
> East peasy, do what LukeJoseph is saying below...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


First off, thanks for your help!

Ok, I downloaded and unzipped ezflash, and I read your guide. So I copied skynet bios into ezflash folder. Then I renamed it X.rom
Then I right click ezflash and run as administrator. I type #1 and hit enter nothing happens. I type #4 and hit enter nothing happens.

So closed window, then just double clicked ezflash instead of run as admin. Same results.

So then I moved 780 ti to second slot, threw in my spare 550 ti in primary slot. I was then able to flash my 780ti with the skynet bios using the standard nvflash successfully. So I moved 780 ti back to primary slot and everything works great.

However I would like to figure out why I'm unable to flash my 780ti with it in the primary slot. It is kind of a pain to have to move it if I want to flash it.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> even if I flash both of them to skyn3t's BIOS, mildly overclock them and also run my i5 at like 4.6 Ghz ?
> one more question though: which EVGA Pro Bridge should I buy ? 2way short / 2way or 3way ?


What 780Ti did you buy? you have KPE in your SIG...
If its KPE get a bigger PSU + 1000W (tri SLI 1500+) if its regular 780Ti at 1,212V you should have 300W each card, plus 120W Oce'd CPU plus rest of system and you are coming short to 850W, its always better to have a 1/2 or 3/4 load than 5/6 load!
If you are going later for tri SLI buy the 3Way!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> didn't answer my PM, but I guess Occam is busy..


Answered!









*I take the opportunity to say im sorry for some of your (all of you out there) PM's go unanswered or are late because i have truck loads of PM's to answer and not enough time!







*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> No kidding here ,Ed , but without your support 780 780ti Titans etc would be 50% less friendly and had a severely diminished value .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THX from the EU


Thanks!







Where in the EU?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> First off, thanks for your help!
> Ok, I downloaded and unzipped ezflash, and I read your guide. So I copied skynet bios into ezflash folder. Then I renamed it X.rom
> Then I right click ezflash and run as administrator. I type #1 and hit enter nothing happens. I type #4 and hit enter nothing happens.
> So closed window, then just double clicked ezflash instead of run as admin. Same results.
> So then I moved 780 ti to second slot, threw in my spare 550 ti in primary slot. I was then able to flash my 780ti with the skynet bios using the standard nvflash successfully. So I moved 780 ti back to primary slot and everything works great.
> However I would like to figure out why I'm unable to flash my 780ti with it in the primary slot. It is kind of a pain to have to move it if I want to flash it.


You are under Windows 8.1 right?









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## iluvkfc

Ok I have a question that I have been thinking about for a while. I am using the skyn3t modded BIOS but... What if my card dies? I think it will be hard to return it if it still has a modded BIOS so would it be possible to reflash the card if it's dead? Or which steps should I take in such a situation? My card is a reference Zotac FWIW, not sure about their warranty policies.


----------



## Descadent

hope this is ok, but if anyone wants a 780ti or wants another one







http://www.overclock.net/t/1503012/2x-evga-780-ti-sc-acx-w-back-plates-630-each-shipped-or-1210-together-shipped


----------



## gagac1971

hi to all evga gtx 780 ti sc acx owner.....
greetings to Occamrazor which send to me an moded bios .......the card now is beast!!!
1260 mhz whit 1.187V
1270-80 mhz whit 1.2V
and 1310 mhz whit 1.21V rock stable
but i have some small issues whit card already 1 month....in games i have small freezing's like 2 sec and then the game continue...what do you think that is the problem?temp never goes above 66c...


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> hi to all evga gtx 780 ti sc acx owner.....
> greetings to Occamrazor which send to me an moded bios .......the card now is beast!!!
> 1260 mhz whit 1.187V
> 1270-80 mhz whit 1.2V
> and 1310 mhz whit 1.21V rock stable
> but i have some small issues whit card already 1 month....in games i have small freezing's like 2 sec and then the game continue...what do you think that is the problem?temp never goes above 66c...


do you're overclocks rest after the 2 second freez ? if so that would be you're oc failing, sometimes it does that and dosent show the display driver crash message...


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You are under Windows 8.1 right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


I have win 7 home premium


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> I have win 7 home premium


You have to open a command prompt with admin, then change directory to where the ezyflash stuff is and run it that way. If I wasn't on my phone I'd give you a step by step guide.


----------



## Lukas026

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> What 780Ti did you buy? you have KPE in your SIG...
> If its KPE get a bigger PSU + 1000W (tri SLI 1500+) if its regular 780Ti at 1,212V you should have 300W each card, plus 120W Oce'd CPU plus rest of system and you are coming short to 850W, its always better to have a 1/2 or 3/4 load than 5/6 load!
> If you are going later for tri SLI buy the 3Way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Answered!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I take the opportunity to say im sorry for some of your (all of you out there) PM's go unanswered or are late because i have truck loads of PM's to answer and not enough time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where in the EU?
> 
> You are under Windows 8.1 right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Sorry my bad about my RIG in my SIG.

It will be two normal reference EVGA 780ti's flashed with skyn3t's BIOS + that i5 4690k @ 4.6Ghz.

So you think my PSU can manage ?

and what about that EVGA Pro Bridge ?

Thanks gang !


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> Sorry my bad about my RIG in my SIG.
> 
> It will be two normal reference EVGA 780ti's flashed with skyn3t's BIOS + that i5 4690k @ 4.6Ghz.
> 
> So you think my PSU can manage ?
> 
> and what about that EVGA Pro Bridge ?
> 
> Thanks gang !


PSU can manage with heavy over clocks. Stop worrying about it now.


----------



## Lukas026

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> PSU can manage with heavy over clocks. Stop worrying about it now.


okey fair enough









what about the EVGA bridge ? should I buy short version on long version ? how should I connect SLI on my MSI Z97 Gaming 9 - port 1 and 2 or port 1 and 3 ?

Thanks


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> okey fair enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what about the EVGA bridge ? should I buy short version on long version ? how should I connect SLI on my MSI Z97 Gaming 9 - port 1 and 2 or port 1 and 3 ?
> 
> Thanks


you're motherboard should come with the proper sli bridge and you'll have to check you;'re manual but it looks like pci-e2 and pci-e4. pci-e 6 probably runs @ x4


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> What 780Ti did you buy? you have KPE in your SIG...
> If its KPE get a bigger PSU + 1000W (tri SLI 1500+) if its regular 780Ti at 1,212V you should have 300W each card, plus 120W Oce'd CPU plus rest of system and you are coming short to 850W, its always better to have a 1/2 or 3/4 load than 5/6 load!
> If you are going later for tri SLI buy the 3Way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Answered!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I take the opportunity to say im sorry for some of your (all of you out there) PM's go unanswered or are late because i have truck loads of PM's to answer and not enough time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where in the EU?
> 
> You are under Windows 8.1 right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Thanks!







Where in the EU? Czech Republic


----------



## Lukas026

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> you're motherboard should come with the proper sli bridge and you'll have to check you;'re manual but it looks like pci-e2 and pci-e4. pci-e 6 probably runs @ x4


Okey it seems like I will use port 2 and 4.

And if I get this right, there will be no space between those two reference 780ti's and should get the EVGA Pro Bridge 2way (short version).

http://eu.evga.com/products/moreInfo.asp?pn=100-2W-0022-LR&family=Accessories%20-%20Hardware&uc=EUR

Am I getting it right ?


----------



## makn

Hello,

I might have a solution for those of you (me) who got the 780Ti Ghz.
The card crashes/freezes in different games.
I raised the power limit in the bios from 290w to 330w.

Im not 100% that this is the fix (power issue) but its worth a try.


----------



## pharcycle

has the bios for the ref 780 ti (EVGA) been updated and is it worth me updating from your (skyn3t) previous bios? If so which one... just the ref 780ti on page 1? (skyn3t-Ti-ACX-vBios.zip)?

thanks


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharcycle*
> 
> has the bios for the ref 780 ti (EVGA) been updated and is it worth me updating from your (skyn3t) previous bios? If so which one... just the ref 780ti on page 1? (skyn3t-Ti-ACX-vBios.zip)?
> 
> thanks


Yap! newer revision .34!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## LukeJoseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yap! newer revision .34!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Where? No offense to Pharcycle but his question was a little confusing. He is asking if there is a new bios version (.34) for the EVGA Ref. Ti and if it is the ACX bios one (which it isn't, unless he wants to crank the fans as they won't report properly as you know).


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukeJoseph*
> 
> Where? No offense to Pharcycle but his question was a little confusing. He is asking if there is a new bios version (.34) for the EVGA Ref. Ti and if it is the ACX bios one (which it isn't, unless he wants to crank the fans as they won't report properly as you know).


Its not yet in the OP!

Skyn3t780TiRef.zip 135k .zip file


Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## sweenytodd

Occam, the last DirectCUII bios that you gave me still have voltage issues. I did everything I can, uninstalling and reinstalling drivers and PX 4.2.1 Thanks.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweenytodd*
> 
> Occam, the last DirectCUII bios that you gave me still have voltage issues. I did everything I can, uninstalling and reinstalling drivers and PX 4.2.1 Thanks.


PM me again, sorry i missed it... i only have a "few" hundred to read...








Not enough time man... its over 2 AM and me and skyn3t are still fiddling with a new bios... ( not for the 780Ti...)
And duty (work) calls in 6 hours from now... still got to sleep a few...










Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## pharcycle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukeJoseph*
> 
> Where? No offense to Pharcycle but his question was a little confusing. He is asking if there is a new bios version (.34) for the EVGA Ref. Ti and if it is the ACX bios one (which it isn't, unless he wants to crank the fans as they won't report properly as you know).


If you click the download link for the ref 780ti on page 1 the file it downloads is the .zip I was asking about









Also, I'm on water so fan profiles are irrelevant!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Its not yet in the OP!
> 
> Skyn3t780TiRef.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Thanks a lot, will give it a go after work!


----------



## Lukas026

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Its not yet in the OP!
> 
> Skyn3t780TiRef.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Sorry for me being dumb but I need to ask:

Your post above: it a new skyn3t's BIOS for EVGA 780ti reference (Titan style cooler) ? Or is it for ACX ?

I am a little bit confused







Right now I am using the one from the OP for reference 780ti.

May I ask also what is the difference between this new one (.34) and the one from OP ?

Thanks


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> Sorry for me being dumb but I need to ask:
> Your post above: it a new skyn3t's BIOS for *EVGA 780ti reference (Titan style cooler)* ? Or is it for ACX ?
> I am a little bit confused
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now I am using the one from the OP for reference 780ti.
> May I ask also what is the difference between this new one (.34) and the one from OP ?
> Thanks


Yes, its reference! To differentiate, we always put REF or ACX on the bios description to avoid confusion!








Version .34 gives you lower temps and its a overall better bios!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> We are different here (Titan/780/780Ti threads), almost all of us are older (+30) and not prone to stupid discussions ( but sometimes it happens...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) in the beginning there was a lot of kids here ("Hey my green is greener than yours, im going to frack you")
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But with time they moved on and we stayed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From time to time some asshats come here and try to agitate the waters (just like in the AMD threads) but everyone sticks together and they go away!
> What me and my Brother skyn3t intended from the beginning was a thread where everyone could come get a bios and be helped along the way while at the same time take/learn a bit of knowledge back with you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


yeah i figured many among those are in the 'younger generation.' Have you ever thought/tried modding bioses for the AMD world? Might help reduce the atrocity there


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> yeah i figured many among those are in the 'younger generation.' Have you ever thought/tried modding bioses for the AMD world? Might help reduce the atrocity there


Well, if someone donated a couple 290x for testing we might consider it...


----------



## Silent Scone

lol @ atrocity







.

Couple of weeks Ed you'll have a couple of new cards to play with I think


----------



## rauf0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Its not yet in the OP!
> 
> Skyn3t780TiRef.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Can it also be used with 780 Ti SC (from evga)? It's same card with higher clocks right?


----------



## Alexbz

Hello









I'm new here

I search a bios for my 2 EVGA 780 ti GPU

1- 780 TI SC ACX cooler with 80.80.34.00.80
2- 780 TI SC Stock cooler with 80.80.30.00.80

I know for the 1 I found *skyn3t-780Ti SC ACX .34*
But for the 2 I don't find the right rom

Thanks for help


----------



## CluckyTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alexbz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new here
> 
> I search a bios for my 2 EVGA 780 ti GPU
> 
> 1- 780 TI SC ACX cooler with 80.80.34.00.80
> 2- 780 TI SC Stock cooler with 80.80.30.00.80
> 
> I know for the 1 I found *skyn3t-780Ti SC ACX .34*
> But for the 2 I don't find the right rom
> 
> Thanks for help


See earlier post from OccamRazor below
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Its not yet in the OP!
> 
> Skyn3t780TiRef.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rauf0*
> 
> Can it also be used with 780 Ti SC (from evga)? It's same card with higher clocks right?


Indeed it can!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alexbz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new here
> I search a bios for my 2 EVGA 780 ti GPU
> 
> 1- 780 TI SC ACX cooler with 80.80.34.00.80
> 2- 780 TI SC Stock cooler with 80.80.30.00.80
> 
> I know for the 1 I found *skyn3t-780Ti SC ACX .34*
> But for the 2 I don't find the right rom
> Thanks for help


This one i posted here is the newer bios version .34 better than .30: http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/12200_100#post_22599452

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Alexbz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaitu87*
> 
> See earlier post from OccamRazor below


I saw this but it seem's to be the rom for the 780 TI ref but not Superclocked version


----------



## CluckyTaco

Shouldn't be a problem, as he said in the post just before you....







I will try it once I reach home and flash my twin boys







.. Can't wait to get out of work


----------



## Alexbz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaitu87*
> 
> Shouldn't be a problem, as he said in the post just before you....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try it once I reach home and flash my twin boys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Can't wait to get out of work


Believe me I would too









But the manufacter version is 980 Mhz with 1045 Mhz boost clock

The Skyn3t780TiRef.zip is 1006 Mhz









If I update I'll downclock


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alexbz*
> 
> Believe me I would too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the manufacter version is 980 Mhz with 1045 Mhz boost clock
> 
> The Skyn3t780TiRef.zip is 1006 Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I update I'll downclock


Have you ever heard of overclocking?








You can set it in PX profiles and even start windows with it loaded!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## rauf0

*@OccamRazor* thanks for good news! Im tired with regular SC bios, cards spooling to long, it's never sure are they 100% used or suddenly not...
Have big expectation ab new bios. My experience with your EVGA 780 ACX was great, hope to see some improvement now with 780Ti SC in sli









Huge thanks again for hard summer work


----------



## Alexbz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Have you ever heard of overclocking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can set it in PX profiles and even start windows with it loaded!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


I know







I do that now
But yes i'm totally noob!
so why update bios?
What is the purpose?
I thought it was to avoid use PX.


----------



## rauf0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alexbz*
> 
> I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do that now
> But yes i'm totally noob!
> so why update bios?
> What is the purpose?
> I thought it was to avoid use PX.


Better power management, more efficient usage of your equipment, together with PX or MSI and custom fan also safer








IMO any aware GPU user should try it.


----------



## Alexbz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rauf0*
> 
> Better power management, more efficient usage of your equipment, together with PX or MSI and custom fan also safer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO any aware GPU user should try it.


thank you

I do my best to understand.
I'm doing with PX but it lacks customization fans.
PX charge profile at windows login but it don't load my fan curve.

Anyway i'm happy to know that custom bios improves so many things.


----------



## rauf0

Im with MSI now, with PX it was similar and 100% user friendly.

Code:



Code:


Q. How can I set a custom fan curve?
A. Click the Fan Curve button, then select "Enable software automatic fan control". After this you can setup a custom fan curve.

http://www.evga.com/precision/

And for sure, any of these will help








https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=precision+x+tutoria

PS have fun, and try use OSD (RivaTuner + HWinfo) which will give u access to many useful information


----------



## Alexbz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rauf0*
> 
> Im with MSI now, with PX it was similar and 100% user friendly.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Q. How can I set a custom fan curve?
> A. Click the Fan Curve button, then select "Enable software automatic fan control". After this you can setup a custom fan curve.
> 
> http://www.evga.com/precision/
> 
> And for sure, any of these will help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=precision+x+tutoria
> 
> PS have fun, and try use OSD (RivaTuner + HWinfo) which will give u access to many useful information


Thanks for help

I set it but always must start PX to apply fan curves








Is there a way to enhance fans speed without PX switched on?


----------



## rauf0

When Profile is saved and ticked "start with system" custom fan control should work automaticly!
Which version of PX you have?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rauf0*
> 
> *@OccamRazor* thanks for good news! Im tired with regular SC bios, cards spooling to long, it's never sure are they 100% used or suddenly not...
> Have big expectation ab new bios. My experience with your EVGA 780 ACX was great, hope to see some improvement now with 780Ti SC in sli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huge thanks again for hard summer work


Thanks, glad you like it!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alexbz*
> 
> I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do that now
> But yes i'm totally noob!
> so why update bios?
> What is the purpose?
> I thought it was to avoid use PX.


I was teasing you, of course you know how to OC, its what rauf0 says below!
But read my OC guide for some pointers: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rauf0*
> 
> Better power management, more efficient usage of your equipment, together with PX or MSI and custom fan also safer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO any aware GPU user should try it.












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rauf0*
> 
> When Profile is saved and ticked "start with system" custom fan control should work automaticly!
> Which version of PX you have?


Careful with the new PX 15 version, it was retracted by EVGA, its full of bugs! Wait for the re-release with bugs fixed, meanwhile try AB or return to Precision X 4.1.2!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## rauf0

Thats why i was asking ab PX version







As MSI osd works with 64bit apps, i'm staying with it anyway.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rauf0*
> 
> Thats why i was asking ab PX version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As MSI osd works with 64bit apps, i'm staying with it anyway.


And can use the voltage.exe (inside PX install folder) after installing PX copy /paste wherever you want, then uninstall PX!
Go to AB settings and untick: "Unlock voltage control" and "Unlock voltage monitoring" That way you can have OSD with AB and voltage control with PX but without PX!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## MunneY

I'm beyond frustrated with my tis.... i cannot get them above 1250 under water and that's with 0 memory overclock. I'm so tempted to sell them and grab 2 classifieds...

Grrrrrrr


----------



## Yungfu

newer palit jetstream 780ti bios

80.80.34.00.15.zip 134k .zip file


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungfu*
> 
> newer palit jetstream 780ti bios
> 
> 80.80.34.00.15.zip (134k. zip file)


Edited : got it









@Yungfu Thank you +Rep and welcome to OCN









vBios update 07/22/2014
Quote:


> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Ti Owner's Club
> 
> *Available for download at OP.*
> 780 Ti Palit Jetstream vBios
> Bios version : 80.80.34.00.15
> Voltage unlocked 1.212v
> Boost disable "like always"
> Power limit @ 100% 300w to 200% @ 600w
> Fan idle 20% instead 40% and full load 100% instead 77%.
> 
> best skyn3t
> 
> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Ti Owner's Club


----------



## Chomuco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rauf0*
> 
> Thats why i was asking ab PX version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As MSI osd works with 64bit apps, i'm staying with it anyway.


px http://www.techspot.com/downloads/5348-evga-precision-x.html


----------



## Yungfu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Edited : got it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Yungfu Thank you +Rep and welcome to OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vBios update 07/22/2014


Thank you kind sir


----------



## pharcycle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I'm beyond frustrated with my tis.... i cannot get them above 1250 under water and that's with 0 memory overclock. I'm so tempted to sell them and grab 2 classifieds...
> 
> Grrrrrrr


Haha same as me but think logically about the costs of selling, buying and shipping new cards and new water blocks plus you're not guaranteed to even get a higher overclock, although its likely you will but may only be 50MHz. Really the only place you'll notice the higher clocks is benchmarks, the practical difference in games is going to be fairly negligible. Of course if you're a hardcore bench junkie then you might be able to justify it to yourself!

I went through a similar thought process when I got my 2x ref 780tis via step-up but the cost of selling and upgrading to classifieds was a significant fraction of a 3rd card... So I went with the 3rd card. Logically it makes sense... Still would have liked classifieds though!

You could always volt mod


----------



## Alexbz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Thanks, glad you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was teasing you, of course you know how to OC, its what rauf0 says below!
> But read my OC guide for some pointers: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Careful with the new PX 15 version, it was retracted by EVGA, its full of bugs! Wait for the re-release with bugs fixed, meanwhile try AB or return to Precision X 4.1.2!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Thanks for the tuto link.
It's more complicated than I thought.








I thought overclocking the bios inutil made using PX.
My goal was to not have to use a software layer.

I have Precision X 5.0 (the new one)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alexbz*
> 
> Thanks for the tuto link.
> It's more complicated than I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought overclocking the bios inutil made using PX.
> My goal was to not have to use a software layer.
> 
> I have Precision X 5.0 (the new one)


Revert back to 4.1.2., PX 15 is ATM not reliable!
And no, its not complicated:

Set voltage to max
Set desired clocks
Now play until it fails (you will have to downclock) or if it doesn't increase the clocks!
If your card is on air, just make a fan curve to your temp target and game on!!!!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Alexbz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Revert back to 4.1.2., PX 15 is ATM not reliable!
> And no, its not complicated:
> 
> Set voltage to max
> Set desired clocks
> Now play until it fails (you will have to downclock) or if it doesn't increase the clocks!
> If your card is on air, just make a fan curve to your temp target and game on!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


But I am forced to use a sofware?

Your custom bios does not provide proper native overclocking?

I overclocked my CPU by bios, don't like to use software layer.
From what I understand now your bios improves the overclocking potential but we must continue to use software. It's this?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alexbz*
> 
> But I am forced to use a sofware?
> 
> Your custom bios does not provide proper native overclocking?
> 
> I overclocked my CPU by bios, don't like to use software layer.
> From what I understand now your bios improves the overclocking potential but we must continue to use software. It's this?


Its not like CPU OC as you go into the bios and modify settings until you find your desired overclock!
It has always been like this GPU wise, the bios we mod are voltage unlock to 1,212V and boost disabled! All is done in the bios is to unlock limits!
Some of those limits are available to change with Precision X and Afterburner! Core Voltage, Core and memory clocks, Power and temperature limits!
Here is my OC guide for some pointers: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharcycle*
> 
> Haha same as me but think logically about the costs of selling, buying and shipping new cards and new water blocks plus you're not guaranteed to even get a higher overclock, although its likely you will but may only be 50MHz. Really the only place you'll notice the higher clocks is benchmarks, the practical difference in games is going to be fairly negligible. Of course if you're a hardcore bench junkie then you might be able to justify it to yourself!
> 
> I went through a similar thought process when I got my 2x ref 780tis via step-up but the cost of selling and upgrading to classifieds was a significant fraction of a 3rd card... So I went with the 3rd card. Logically it makes sense... Still would have liked classifieds though!
> 
> You could always volt mod


I am very much a benchmark junkie... I know it's crazy but it's very very frustrating. I also know there is NO guarantee that I'll get faster cards, but the chances of getting worse ones is slim


----------



## bigblock990

Here is my results so far.

Asus ref 780ti stock cooler
skyn3t bios
1255 core +100mem @ stock 1.187v
1281 core +50mem @ 1.212v

Will be going under water in the next few days.

Thanks for the great work skyn3t and Occam!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> Here is my results so far.
> 
> Asus ref 780ti stock cooler
> skyn3t bios
> 1255 core +100mem @ stock 1.187v
> 1281 core +50mem @ 1.212v
> 
> Will be going under water in the next few days.
> 
> Thanks for the great work skyn3t and Occam!


----------



## sweenytodd

Occam did you receive my PM? I'd love to have 1254 on my core Thanks much!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweenytodd*
> 
> Occam did you receive my PM? I'd love to have 1254 on my core Thanks much!


OC it until it megahurtZ.

Seriously though... 1250 core should be pretty easy. Just save the profile once it is stable in game.


----------



## Alexbz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Its not like CPU OC as you go into the bios and modify settings until you find your desired overclock!
> It has always been like this GPU wise, the bios we mod are voltage unlock to 1,212V and boost disabled! All is done in the bios is to unlock limits!
> Some of those limits are available to change with Precision X and Afterburner! Core Voltage, Core and memory clocks, Power and temperature limits!
> Here is my OC guide for some pointers: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Ok ^^

Yeah i'm really new!
It seem's I can increase to 1.300mv with precision X but in real it's locked?

Well thanks for giving me time


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alexbz*
> 
> Ok ^^
> 
> Yeah i'm really new!
> It seem's I can increase to 1.300mv with precision X but in real it's locked?
> 
> Well thanks for giving me time


. I would personally revert to the last PX (4.2.1?)

The 1.3 setting for 780ti won't work on new PX. It will most likely just crash your PC.


----------



## Alexbz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> . I would personally revert to the last PX (4.2.1?)
> 
> The 1.3 setting for 780ti won't work on new PX. It will most likely just crash your PC.


Ok








And with the last PX it will work without unkock? It's just a theory to understand why OCN bios is Voltage unlocked


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alexbz*
> 
> Ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with the last PX it will work without unkock? It's just a theory to understand why OCN bios is Voltage unlocked


780ti is locked to 1.212 unless you start popping off resistors from the PCB.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alexbz*
> 
> Ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with the last PX it will work without unkock? It's just a theory to understand why OCN bios is Voltage unlocked


Flashing the skynet bios unlocks your 780ti so it can go up to 1.212v You still need precision x 4.2.1 to set the max voltage that high. Afterburner voltage control doesn't work correctly (except for msi cards I believe). If you want to go higher than 1.212v you need a high end card like the evga 780 ti classified, or asus 780 ti matrix.


----------



## skupples

AB works for anything that isn't on the gk110b PCB. At least... I would be surprised if ref MSI brand 780ti works.


----------



## Alexbz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> Flashing the skynet bios unlocks your 780ti so it can go up to 1.212v You still need precision x 4.2.1 to set the max voltage that high. Afterburner voltage control doesn't work correctly (accept for msi cards I believe). If you want to go higher than 1.212v you need a high end card like the evga 780 ti classified, or asus 780 ti matrix.


Thanks both for clarification









I understand now!

Regarding to my actual temps I'm not sur to OC now.

I'm jump to 70°C full charge for my SLI's
But now I know what I needed to know


----------



## techen

Hey guys, Quick question. When I go to flash my card I get

WARNING: Firmware image PCI Subsystem ID <3842.2884> does not match adapter PCI subsystem ID <3842.2883>

Is this normal?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweenytodd*
> 
> Occam did you receive my PM? I'd love to have 1254 on my core Thanks much!


 Sweeneytoddskyn3t-Ti-DCUII-OC.zip 135k .zip file


Sure did...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alexbz*
> 
> Ok ^^
> Yeah i'm really new!
> It seem's I can increase to 1.300mv with precision X but in real it's locked?
> Well thanks for giving me time


Yap! read the 2 posts below!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> . I would personally revert to the last PX (4.2.1?)
> *The 1.3 setting for 780ti won't work on new PX. It will most likely just crash your PC*.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> Flashing the skynet bios unlocks your 780ti so it can go up to 1.212v You still need precision x 4.2.1 to set the max voltage that high. Afterburner voltage control doesn't work correctly (except for msi cards I believe). If you want to go higher than 1.212v you need a high end card like the evga 780 ti classified, or asus 780 ti matrix.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *techen*
> 
> Hey guys, Quick question. When I go to flash my card I get
> WARNING: Firmware image PCI Subsystem ID <3842.2884> does not match adapter PCI subsystem ID <3842.2883>Is this normal?.


Just press "Y" when its asked!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## techen

Thanks a lot bud, That worked like a treat, Power target of 200% and increased voltage controls! Plus its far more stable. Win win, The only question is, It sat at 1074mhz when my standard SC was 1100 does this matter at all ?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *techen*
> 
> Thanks a lot bud, That worked like a treat, Power target of 200% and increased voltage controls! Plus its far more stable. Win win, The only question is, It sat at 1074mhz when my standard SC was 1100 does this matter at all ?


Nop! With boost disabled you just OC Old School Way!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *techen*
> 
> Thanks a lot bud, That worked like a treat, Power target of 200% and increased voltage controls! Plus its far more stable. Win win, The only question is, It sat at 1074mhz when my standard SC was 1100 does this matter at all ?


skynet bios has boost disabled, so your card runs at set base clock. It is meant to be used with an overclock to increase performance.

edit: I type to slow I guess, occam beat me to it.


----------



## techen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Nop! With boost disabled you just OC Old School Way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Last question from me then.

With the limited voltage increase of 0.012, Does the power target now able to reach 200% help with increasing clock speeds?

Because on the standard bios I had drive crashes reaching 1280mhz, If I increase power target to say 150% would it be possible to reach the 1300mhz mark? Or is this something I'd need more voltage to do.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *techen*
> 
> Last question from me then.
> 
> With the limited voltage increase of 0.012, Does the power target now able to reach 200% help with increasing clock speeds?
> 
> Because on the standard bios I had drive crashes reaching 1280mhz, If I increase power target to say 150% would it be possible to reach the 1300mhz mark? Or is this something I'd need more voltage to do.


stock 780 ti voltage is 1.187, so with skynet bios you can go up to 1.212 for increase of +25mv

increasing power target only helps if you are experiencing throttling due to hitting the power limit.


----------



## techen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> stock 780 ti voltage is 1.187, so with skynet bios you can go up to 1.212 for increase of +25mv
> 
> increasing power target only helps if you are experiencing throttling due to hitting the power limit.


My 780TI was not stock, It was a Superclocked verison from EVGA that sat at 1.2V so am only getting a increase of 12MV

So I guess I'll be expecting more nvidia driver crashes if I go over 1280mhz, Well thats a darn shame! Thanks anyway.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *techen*
> 
> My 780TI was not stock, It was a Superclocked verison from EVGA that sat at 1.2V so am only getting a increase of 12MV
> 
> So I guess I'll be expecting more nvidia driver crashes if I go over 1280mhz, Well thats a darn shame! Thanks anyway.


How long were you monitoring voltage? My reference card would run at 1.2v but only for a short time then would drop to 1.187v


----------



## techen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> How long were you monitoring voltage? My reference card would run at 1.2v but only for a short time then would drop to 1.187v


I watched it a lot, It stayed at 1.2v forever, But when I had it clocked to 1200mhz it would slowly decrease to 1186mhz and keep lowering. My GPU sits at around 40-45c under load due to my water cooling set up now so am trying to push this card to 1300mhz.


----------



## techen

Well guys, Seem to have broke the card or something.

I finally hit 1300mhz and it was fine for like 5 minutes. Then the nvidia drivers crashed, Now everytime I try and benchmark even on standard clocks the drivers will crash, Tried uninstall and reinstall of drivers however thats brought back the boost thing again and I have no idea how it even pulls that off, Does installing drivers reflash the bios??


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *techen*
> 
> Well guys, Seem to have broke the card or something.
> 
> I finally hit 1300mhz and it was fine for like 5 minutes. Then the nvidia drivers crashed, Now everytime I try and benchmark even on standard clocks the drivers will crash, Tried uninstall and reinstall of drivers however thats brought back the boost thing again and I have no idea how it even pulls that off, Does installing drivers reflash the bios??


Use DDU to clean drivers: http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html
Reboot, delete VEN_ files inside profiles folder in PX installation folder, then re-install drivers!

Done!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## jh30uk

@ techen (I helped you on OCUK) I have the EVGA 780TiSC (Ref Cooler) and the voltage will drop over time before Skyn3t v2 Bios.

Clocks are voltage were all over the place on stock Bios, trying to hold 1250-1300mhz and voltage dropping from 1.2v to 1175v to 1150v to bellow 1.0v at times and freezing Heaven or crashing driver.

Now its 1.215v solid.

Have you fitted the WC kit yet or you trying to get 1300mhz on air as only really good cards will, 1250+ is classed as good IMO.

An no drivers do not change the Bios but ideally you should reinstall the drivers after the Bios mod.


----------



## techen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jh30uk*
> 
> @ techen (I helped you on OCUK) I have the EVGA 780TiSC (Ref Cooler) and the voltage will drop over time before Skyn3t v2 Bios.
> 
> Clocks are voltage were all over the place on stock Bios, trying to hold 1250-1300mhz and voltage dropping from 1.2v to 1175v to 1150v to bellow 1.0v at times and freezing Heaven or crashing driver.
> 
> Now its 1.215v solid.
> 
> Have you fitted the WC kit yet or you trying to get 1300mhz on air as only really good cards will, 1250+ is classed as good IMO.
> 
> An no drivers do not change the Bios but ideally you should reinstall the drivers after the Bios mod.


Heya dude, Am on watercooling. EK block, Max temps are normally 45c under 100% load.

Am struggling to get this card to sit at 1300mhz without nvidia drivers crashing on me. The card runs fine, Nothing on the screen etc its just the stupid drivers that wont allow me to sit at 1300mhz.

Now I just ran DDU it seems okayish, But it's still underboosting! It sitting at 324mhz right now and when I flashed it it sat at 1074mhz with no issues. Is my card broke? D:


----------



## jh30uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *techen*
> 
> Well guys, Seem to have broke the card or something.
> 
> I finally hit 1300mhz and it was fine for like 5 minutes. Then the nvidia drivers crashed, Now everytime I try and benchmark even on standard clocks the drivers will crash, Tried uninstall and reinstall of drivers however thats brought back the boost thing again and I have no idea how it even pulls that off, Does installing drivers reflash the bios??


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *techen*
> 
> Heya dude, Am on watercooling. EK block, Max temps are normally 45c under 100% load.
> 
> Am struggling to get this card to sit at 1300mhz without nvidia drivers crashing on me. The card runs fine, Nothing on the screen etc its just the stupid drivers that wont allow me to sit at 1300mhz.
> 
> Now I just ran DDU it seems okayish, But it's still underboosting! It sitting at 324mhz right now and when I flashed it it sat at 1074mhz with no issues. Is my card broke? D:


334mhz is the lowest power state for desktop idle and after driver fails (you do not always see the message on screen) you may get stuck on it, a reboot should let the driver work again.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *techen*
> 
> Heya dude, Am on watercooling. EK block, Max temps are normally 45c under 100% load.
> 
> Am struggling to get this card to sit at 1300mhz without nvidia drivers crashing on me. The card runs fine, Nothing on the screen etc its just the stupid drivers that wont allow me to sit at 1300mhz.
> 
> Now I just ran DDU it seems okayish, But it's still underboosting! It sitting at 324mhz right now and when I flashed it it sat at 1074mhz with no issues. Is my card broke? D:


No, its the drivers acting up or PX... uninstall completely PX, delete install folder inside program files (x86) reboot, re-install PX, check Voltages again!


----------



## techen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jh30uk*
> 
> 334mhz is the lowest power state for desktop idle and after driver fails (you do not always see the message on screen) you may get stuck on it, a reboot should let the driver work again.


I've rebooted like 45 times and it sits at 334mhz on desktop but goes back up to 1074mhz when running valley. It no longer crashes drivers etc so thats fine.

What I want to know is did I just get unlucky with my card that I can't reach 1300mhz?


----------



## techen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No, its the drivers acting up or PX... uninstall completely PX, delete install folder inside program files (x86) reboot, re-install PX, check Voltages again!


Will go uninstall PX and reinstall again.


----------



## jh30uk

No clue, some cannot get 1200, what is the ASIC Quality in GPU-Z?


----------



## techen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jh30uk*
> 
> No clue, some cannot get 1200, what is the ASIC Quality in GPU-Z?


Where do I find ASIC?


----------



## jh30uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *techen*
> 
> Where do I find ASIC?


Run GPU-Z and click on the header and choose from sub menu.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *techen*
> 
> I've rebooted like 45 times and it sits at 334mhz on desktop but goes back up to 1074mhz when running valley. It no longer crashes drivers etc so thats fine.
> 
> What I want to know is did I just get unlucky with my card that I can't reach 1300mhz?


Unlucky?!!?! my Titan "dogs" only reach 1180mhz with 1,212V (with our new bios...







) with the old one 1150mhz...
So tell me again, unlucky to get close to 1300mhz with 1,212V?!?!? HUH?!!?!?!









My titans sit at 324mhz at idle, its normal! its power state P08 = 324mhz!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## techen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jh30uk*
> 
> Run GPU-Z and click on the header and choose from sub menu.


64.4%


----------



## jh30uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *techen*
> 
> 64.4%


I am 72.3% I personally (and many here) think its a lot of BS but its a guide.

They claim the lower scores work better on WC, makes no real sense to me as a card that has a higher score and can hit 1300+ on Air should be even better on WC IMO.

I know they talk about leakage etc but ...


----------



## techen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jh30uk*
> 
> I am 72.3% I personally (and many here) think its a lot of BS but its a guide.
> 
> They claim the lower scores work better on WC, makes no real sense to me as a card that has a higher score and can hit 1300+ on Air should be even better on WC IMO.
> 
> I know they talk about leakage etc but ...


Its a real shame, I honestly would have loved to see this card sit at 1300mhz at 40c. I'd expect it would have lasted a lifetime.

The most annoying part is when the drivers too crash, I need to wipe everything in order to get the GPU working again, Ugh such a pain.


----------



## techen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No, its the drivers acting up or PX... uninstall completely PX, delete install folder inside program files (x86) reboot, re-install PX, check Voltages again!


I reinstalled PX and well, It's still going back down to 324. I guess it's fine cause it does push right up to your chosen clock when you play games or whatever and holds it instead of doing a dance


----------



## techen

It seems quite happy to sit at 1250mhz.



my system as well


----------



## smex

Yo,
haven´t been following this thread so i gotta ask:

Anyone else got gltiches / ghosting / artifacts with their 780ti
using 337.88 and Unigine Valley / Heaven?! ??

The internet is full of it and people are fixing it by downgrading drivers.

First i thought i got a faulty card like many gigabyte owners who had
really problems with their cards and not only driver related malfunctions..

Anyone?!


----------



## techen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smex*
> 
> Yo,
> haven´t been following this thread so i gotta ask:
> 
> Anyone else got gltiches / ghosting / artifacts with their 780ti
> using 337.88 and Unigine Valley / Heaven?! ??
> 
> The internet is full of it and people are fixing it by downgrading drivers.
> 
> First i thought i got a faulty card like many gigabyte owners who had
> really problems with their cards and not only driver related malfunctions..
> 
> Anyone?!


Well, On a interesting note. I had flickers/textures missing on valley but heaven is 100% fine. I just uninstalled valley and I no longer use it, No idea whats up with it but it hates my card now.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *techen*
> 
> I reinstalled PX and well, *It's still going back down to 324*. I guess it's fine cause it does push right up to your chosen clock when you play games or whatever and holds it instead of doing a dance


Its here in case you missed my post:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/12200_100#post_22609459

In other news:

*WELCOME TO OCN!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## techen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Its here in case you missed my post:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/12200_100#post_22609459
> 
> In other news:
> 
> *WELCOME TO OCN!!!!!!!!!!*


I missed that post, I seem to be solid on 1250mhz so I guess it's a win for me anyway!

Thank you for the welcome as well, Lovely friendly peeps here! I shall be around a lot


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smex*
> 
> Yo,
> haven´t been following this thread so i gotta ask:
> 
> Anyone else got gltiches / ghosting / artifacts with their 780ti
> using 337.88 and Unigine Valley / Heaven?! ??
> 
> The internet is full of it and people are fixing it by downgrading drivers.
> 
> First i thought i got a faulty card like many gigabyte owners who had
> really problems with their cards and not only driver related malfunctions..
> 
> Anyone?!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *techen*
> 
> Well, On a interesting note. I had flickers/textures missing on valley but heaven is 100% fine. I just uninstalled valley and I no longer use it, No idea whats up with it but it hates my card now.


Its a known issue, nvidia stated an issue with 340 drivers branch, affecting Valley and unigine engine!
Downgrade drivers or stop using Valley and other benchmarks using unigine engine until the issue is resolved!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *techen*
> 
> I missed that post, I seem to be solid on 1250mhz so I guess it's a win for me anyway!
> 
> Thank you for the welcome as well, Lovely friendly peeps here! I shall be around a lot


We ( Me and my Brother skyn3t) have a few threads ( This one where we are now, 780, 780 KPE and others) and we aim to help and make everyone feel at home!
In a certain way OCN is our home! You can get help here in almost every way possible!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## jh30uk

I knew peeps have issue with latest driver and Valley but not Heaven.

I have never ran Valley TBH,


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> And can use the voltage.exe (inside PX install folder) after installing PX copy /paste wherever you want, then uninstall PX!
> Go to AB settings and untick: "Unlock voltage control" and "Unlock voltage monitoring" That way you can have OSD with AB and voltage control with PX but without PX!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Will this properly apply voltage at system startup? Or will you have to open the voltage tuner and reset it everytime?


----------



## Paolo Z

my score firestrike asus 780ti DC2 gold chip air 1411mhz 1.212v BIOS skynet


----------



## Luciferxy

^^
was that with SLI disabled ?


----------



## Paolo Z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> ^^
> was that with SLI disabled ?


lol







In fact, it is obvious it is only the first vga committed as you can see in the screen, the second is over 1300MHz I crash, but with the first I was able to hit 1411mhz with air cooling .. and leave the game at 1220mhz stable at a voltage of 1.075v amazing with temperatures that do not even reach 65 degrees having used such a low voltage


----------



## UncleSmack

If the Skyn3t780tiRef.zip
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Its not yet in the OP!
> 
> Skyn3t780TiRef.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rauf0*
> 
> Can it also be used with 780 Ti SC (from evga)? It's same card with higher clocks right?


If this is the case, is there going to be an advantage to waiting for an "exclusive" evga 780ti sc ref cooler bios??


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleSmack*
> 
> If the Skyn3t780tiRef.zip
> 
> If this is the case, is there going to be an advantage to waiting for an "exclusive" evga 780ti sc ref cooler bios??


What are you talking about!?!?!? THIS IS EXCLUSIVE!!!!






















It's the same bios, grab it while its hot...









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## UncleSmack

^^ guess I was waiting for an EVGA 780ti SC bios that was separate from others for some reason...well...hell yea!! My weekend just filled up!!!!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> Will this properly apply voltage at system startup? Or will you have to open the voltage tuner and reset it everytime?


You will have to do it every time you boost your computer i'm afraid! If thats the case, do not install Precision X and set a profile to start at boot!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## vilius572

Asus GTX 780ti Matrix Platinum or EVGA GTX 780ti classified for overclocking? Card will be under waterblock


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Asus GTX 780ti Matrix Platinum or EVGA GTX 780ti classified for overclocking? Card will be under waterblock


Classy...


----------



## Someone09

Yay, my 2nd 780 Ti just arrived.









http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/e9m3h/


----------



## fab686868

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paolo Z*
> 
> my score firestrike asus 780ti DC2 gold chip air 1411mhz 1.212v BIOS skynet


i have your very same card, same bios, but max [email protected] rock solid, waterblocked, is 1240... any more than that causes problems somewhere, even with gpu temp < 40 C° and VRMs < 65 C°.... have you tested those settings with an error checking tool, such as OCCT with error checking ? i find that a gpu core that "seems" to show no artifacts, often fails with OCCT, and i have to step back several 10s in clock to get a 100% error free....and even if i can run OCCT 100% error free for hours, there is [email protected] that, with the same settings, crashes the driver after a few minutes, resetting the card in safe mode in P2 state.... so, in order to get [email protected] stable, i have to step back further 10s in clock.... in the end, 1240 if [email protected] & occt error proof, but i can run in the low 1300s if that is for benchmark only...


----------



## Paolo Z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fab686868*
> 
> i have your very same card, same bios, but max [email protected] rock solid, waterblocked, is 1240... any more than that causes problems somewhere, even with gpu temp < 40 C° and VRMs < 65 C°.... have you tested those settings with an error checking tool, such as OCCT with error checking ? i find that a gpu core that "seems" to show no artifacts, often fails with OCCT, and i have to step back several 10s in clock to get a 100% error free....and even if i can run OCCT 100% error free for hours, there is [email protected] that, with the same settings, crashes the driver after a few minutes, resetting the card in safe mode in P2 state.... so, in order to get [email protected] stable, i have to step back further 10s in
> clock.... in the end, 1240 if [email protected] & occt error proof, but i can run in the low 1300s if that is for benchmark only...


Well I'll tell you my card is quite particular, this sample is out of the house with a lock asus ocp / ovp preset at the beginning than 1180mhz you turn off the monitor gave me no video signal and the screen went black and the fans to 100% and I had rivviare pc manually to resolve, after I realized that I had the crash were not for overclocking instability but because more and more amunetavo the voltage had to decrease the frequency of exercise, I realized that it was investigating a block ocp / ovp imposed by asus on this tab to avoid excessive surriscladamenti and rma, I did a search on the internet and I found out that you need a file ASUS Disable.exe Readily available online, I was skeptical at first but after you apply this block delivery of power has been removed is the board has taken a new life and are able to make 1411mhz in firestrike, the strange thing is that with my second vga I did not need the file and I can firestrike close to 1307mhz over hangs .. . romprere want the wall to graphic score of 15000 but I need liquid cooling for this


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Classy...


If classy is better so maybe I need to buy kingpin version?







What's the difference between classy and kingpin?


----------



## makn

Just picked up this thing, its the Asus Matrix Platinum, the card is a beast











I bet im not the only one owning this sexy card here.. =)


----------



## Paolo Z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> If classy is better so maybe I need to buy kingpin version?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the difference between classy and kingpin?


the kingpin is well above the class, it has a higher power circuitry with + stages and mounts ram samsung


----------



## KeepWalkinG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makn*
> 
> Just picked up this thing, its the Asus Matrix Platinum, the card is a beast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet im not the only one owning this sexy card here.. =)


It is very beautiful however, must overclock it to see what can be achieved


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paolo Z*
> 
> the kingpin is well above the class, it has a higher power circuitry with + stages and mounts ram samsung


so that basically mean that I need to get kingpin version right?


----------



## Paolo Z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> so that basically mean that I need to get kingpin version right?


if you want to do overclocking or under liquid nitrogen yes







the kingpin is still the best with the holf


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paolo Z*
> 
> if you want to do overclocking or under liquid nitrogen yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the kingpin is still the best with the holf


overclocking is in first place. And I'm getting waterblock for it. Little bit over my budget but I will try to get kingpin


----------



## Paolo Z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> overclocking is in first place. And I'm getting waterblock for it. Little bit over my budget but I will try to get kingpin


https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## sweenytodd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Sweeneytoddskyn3t-Ti-DCUII-OC.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> 
> Occamrazor


Still not undervolting when idle. I have to activate and deactivate K-boost, then restart PX so that the voltage will go 0.962V. Reinstalled PX after deleting PX folders in Program Files and as you've told me many times, used DDU for drivers. Still no luck. Thanks man. Will be waiting for the next BIOS fix. Take your time.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> If classy is better so maybe I need to buy kingpin version?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the difference between classy and kingpin?


KPE is made for sub zero benching, this doesn't mean that the classy doesn't OC well sub-zero too! (i have seen many Classys scoring very well in LN2 and outperforming KPE's...)
Go here and search for more: http://hwbot.org/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paolo Z*
> 
> the kingpin is well above the class, it has a higher power circuitry with + stages and mounts ram samsung


Well, its not that well above, and it has the exact same power phases as the Classy (14+3), however the PCB has some changes in rectifiers and capacitors (PWM is different, the KPE X0C doesn't work in the Classy) and the Samsung memory OC's better under LN2 than Hynix (less cold bugs)

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> overclocking is in first place. And I'm getting waterblock for it. Little bit over my budget but I will try to get kingpin


both classy and kingpin are currently $50 lower than MSRP (amazon prices). Seems like their prices are now starting to go down (?)


----------



## makn

Hey i have to ask.
I just bought a ASUS 780Ti Matrix Platinum. And its working at high temps.
I made a custom fan profile, as always, 60c/60% fanspeed, 70c/70%fan speed and so on.
So i played bf4 for 30min and afterwards i checked gpu-z and the highest temp was 79c (at 78% fan).

So i wanted to see what temps it got when i set the fan profile on AUTO. Couldnt belive it, 82c @ 56% fan profile.

I belive the Matrix has the same cooler as the DirectCu ii, almost anyway.
Why are i getting these temps? Seems a bit high to me.
I read reviews and it seems like 68-75c is normal for the Matrix

PC Specs:

Corsair 540 Air
Two 140mm Noctua Nf-a14 pwm @82cfm intake FRONT
Two 140mm Fractal Design outtake TOP
One corsair af140l in the REAR (h80i radiator)

Room temp: 26-27c

Please help me here..


----------



## defiler2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> KPE is made for sub zero benching, this doesn't mean that the classy doesn't OC well sub-zero too! (i have seen many Classys scoring very well in LN2 and outperforming KPE's...)
> Go here and search for more: http://hwbot.org/
> Well, its not that well above, and it has the exact same power phases as the Classy (14+3), however the PCB has some changes in rectifiers and capacitors (PWM is different, the KPE X0C doesn't work in the Classy) and the Samsung memory OC's better under LN2 than Hynix (less cold bugs)
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Awesome clarification I was about to buy a K|NGP|N but since I'm planning to WC I will go Classy! +1


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makn*
> 
> Hey i have to ask.
> I just bought a ASUS 780Ti Matrix Platinum. And its working at high temps.
> I made a custom fan profile, as always, 60c/60% fanspeed, 70c/70%fan speed and so on.
> So i played bf4 for 30min and afterwards i checked gpu-z and the highest temp was 79c (at 78% fan).
> 
> So i wanted to see what temps it got when i set the fan profile on AUTO. Couldnt belive it, 82c @ 56% fan profile.
> 
> I belive the Matrix has the same cooler as the DirectCu ii, almost anyway.
> Why are i getting these temps? Seems a bit high to me.
> I read reviews and it seems like 68-75c is normal for the Matrix
> PC Specs:
> Corsair 540 Air
> Two 140mm Noctua Nf-a14 pwm @82cfm intake FRONT
> Two 140mm Fractal Design outtake TOP
> One corsair af140l in the REAR (h80i radiator)
> Room temp: 26-27c
> 
> Please help me here..


Your card is... HOT, HOT and did i forget to mention... HOT?








82C is fine with 26/27C ambient temperature!
Most of the reviews are in an controlled environment, ambient temps of 20/25C in open test benches, so, its easy to have lower temperatures in reviews!








IMO, the H80i should be on TOP, the Two 140mm Noctua Nf-a14 pwm @82cfm intake FRONT and the two 140mm Fractal Design outtake BACK! This way the generated air current passes around the card removing the hot air that is dumped inside the case!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Cozmo85

Im getting artifacting at ~1260+ mhz. Would more voltage solve it or am i just at the limit of my gpu? Temps are not a problem.


----------



## Luumi

My 780 ti matrix platinum is amazing card. At nvidia locked voltages, 1.21v for the core and 1.65v for the memory it just ran 1401mhz/2000mhz through 3dmark11. Only saw like 1 artifact or so.


I really love this card, the best card I have ever had. Now I just need to put the waterblock on, maybe try ln2 next month.


----------



## OwnedINC

Anyone know the solution to, or have the issue where your card(s) wont go below 50% power?


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> both classy and kingpin are currently $50 lower than MSRP (amazon prices). Seems like their prices are now starting to go down (?)


amazon or eBay doesn't make sense for me







I live in norway so I buy stuff only from norwegian websites


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> Im getting artifacting at ~1260+ mhz. Would more voltage solve it or am i just at the limit of my gpu? Temps are not a problem.


If your card is at 1,212V, then its at its limit! More voltage only with hard mod!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OwnedINC*
> 
> Anyone know the solution to, or have the issue where your card(s) wont go below 50% power?


Or its a driver issue or you have a program in the background using your GPU, start "task manager" and start "killing" processes (not windows explorer







) until you find the culprit!
If its a driver issue, clean your system from nvidia drivers with DDU and then reinstall back the drivers! http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> amazon or eBay doesn't make sense for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in norway so I buy stuff only from norwegian websites


it's summer, plan out a vacation here and buy a gpu before going back!


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> it's summer, plan out a vacation here and buy a gpu before going back!


I already have vacation


----------



## hwoverclkd

had there been posts deleted from here? thought i saw 1 or two earlier.

@vilius572 -- thought you can have as many vacation as you want?







hehe anyways, i'm not sure about the market in norway, hopefully you can find a sweet deal.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> had there been posts deleted from here? thought i saw 1 or two earlier.
> 
> @vilius572 -- thought you can have as many vacation as you want?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehe anyways, i'm not sure about the market in norway, hopefully you can find a sweet deal.


nope, I can't







anyway it's hard to decide between 780ti classified and kingpin. Not sure which one is better for watercooling


----------



## pharcycle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> nope, I can't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway it's hard to decide between 780ti classified and kingpin. Not sure which one is better for watercooling


All accounts say they're about the same for water, KPE shines under LN2


----------



## hwoverclkd

Ditto


----------



## ninja85

Gud evening guys,

I tried the voltage hack today on my 780ti, of course it didnt work out, but now i cant remove it anyhow  i tried sytemrestore, clean de- and reinstallation,but everytime i open precision, i can move the slider to 1,313v...and even even if i choose 1.194/1,200v (~1,21v) it crashes in every 3d-application . I dont want to do a fresh win-install. Is there anything in the registry left or what could be the reason for this?
Greez

Edit: k, got it by reinstalling AB , the modded profiles suprisingly reappeared and then i deleted the 2 settings(ri,20,99bkabla)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninja85*
> 
> Gud evening guys,
> 
> I tried the voltage hack today on my 780ti, of course it didnt work out, but now i cant remove it anyhow  i tried system restore, clean de- and reinstallation,but everytime i open precision, i can move the slider to 1,313v...and even even if i choose 1.194/1,200v (~1,21v) it crashes in every 3d-application . I dont want to do a fresh win-install. Is there anything in the registry left or what could be the reason for this?
> Greez
> 
> Edit: k, got it by reinstalling AB , the modded profiles surprisingly reappeared and then i deleted the 2 settings(ri,20,99bkabla)


Hehehehe, remove PX 15 and install PX 4.1.2!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## gagac1971

after some time using skys bios i ended flashing to original bios again....the card is too hot and from 1150 mhz original bios to 1250 mhz is not so much performance boost.my opinion the card will not last very long time pushing vrm that much......back to original bios hoping to sell my evga gtx 780 ti sc and get some classy....


----------



## Cozmo85

In MSI Afterburner what are the difference between voltage modes. There is Reference, MSI Standard, and MSI Extended. But they all seem to do the same thing.


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> after some time using skys bios i ended flashing to original bios again....the card is too hot and from 1150 mhz original bios to 1250 mhz is not so much performance boost.my opinion the card will not last very long time pushing vrm that much......back to original bios hoping to sell my evga gtx 780 ti sc and get some classy....


Agreed , I have personally settled for [email protected] V at SLI : the difference in games to 1250MHz is negligible and a single Ti would be weak fro my 4K monitor anyway . The bench numbers are good for bragging rights and that is all .


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> In MSI Afterburner what are the difference between voltage modes. There is Reference, *MSI Standard, and MSI Extended*. But they all seem to do the same thing.


Thats for MSI cards, leave it at reference!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharcycle*
> 
> All accounts say they're about the same for water, KPE shines under LN2


So I can just buy classified and forget kingpin?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> So I can just buy classified and forget kingpin?


Its all about $$$$$$ and what do you want! KPE is a Classy as well made with Vince Lucido's (K|NGP|N himself) specifications for extreme OC!
If you want benches (addict)







soon enough you will be buying pots, (read everything there is to know about it at HWbot) DICE and later LN2, so, its really up to your inner desires!








For me its hard to think Classified without thinking KPE even if i dont bench! But thats just me...









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Its all about $$$$$$ and what do you want! KPE is a Classy as well made with Vince Lucido's (K|NGP|N himself) specifications for extreme OC!
> If you want benches (addict)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soon enough you will be buying pots, (read everything there is to know about it at HWbot) DICE and later LN2, so, its really up to your inner desires!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me its hard to think Classified without thinking KPE even if i dont bench! But thats just me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


first I need to wait and see what kind of budget I'm going to have


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

I've had my 780 Ti Classified for two days now, *it's amazing*.

I replaced my reference EVGA 570 SLI and stock Cooler Master V6 GT fans with 2 Cougar Vortex HDB 120's and I never thought a current enthusiast level PC could be this quiet.

My system was absurdly loud before, especially the CPU fans, but enough of that topic since this isn't the correct section.


----------



## Luumi

This is card is amazing though, passes even more now thanks to GPU core waterblock and matrix features it ran 1462 on the core and 2005 on the memory. Voltages are still nvidia's maximums so 1.21/1.65, measured with digital multimater 1.228/1.672


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Its all about $$$$$$ and what do you want! KPE is a Classy as well made with Vince Lucido's (K|NGP|N himself) specifications for extreme OC!
> If you want benches (addict)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soon enough you will be buying pots, (read everything there is to know about it at HWbot) DICE and later LN2, so, its really up to your inner desires!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me its hard to think Classified without thinking KPE even if i dont bench! But thats just me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Well said , everybody can find amodel to his/her taste








BTW , Occamrazor , could you make a custom GTX 780TI BIOS with a fixed 1.100V voltage instead of 1.21V ? Thanks !!


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luumi*
> 
> This is card is amazing though, passes even more now thanks to GPU core waterblock and matrix features it ran 1462 on the core and 2005 on the memory. Voltages are still nvidia's maximums so 1.21/1.65, measured with digital multimater 1.228/1.672


Mind running Heaven and Valley at Extreme HD and also Firestrike? Thanks!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> Well said , everybody can find amodel to his/her taste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW , Occamrazor , could you make a custom GTX 780TI BIOS with a fixed 1.100V voltage instead of 1.21V ? Thanks !!


What speed?


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Thats for MSI cards, leave it at reference!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


I have an MSI card.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> I have an MSI card.


Which one?


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Which one?


The twin frozer 780ti.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> The twin frozer 780ti.


Set it to standard MSI, extended is only for special cards with additional voltage control (Lightnings)!








(even if you set it to extended it wont make any difference, it only does when you have the precise card)

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Luumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Mind running Heaven and Valley at Extreme HD and also Firestrike? Thanks!


I ran Fire strike with the same clocks for you, I really don't think this can pass Valley or Unigine at same clocks with so low voltages, lol.


----------



## VSG

Thanks but can I please ask more of you and request a Firestrike run at default settings? You will notice that run wasn't a valid one.


----------



## Luumi

Okey, I ran the whole benchmark although with bad cpu frequency, since I'm just testing the card.



I validated the run on hwbot and on 3dmark.com

http://hwbot.org/submission/2591707_

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3640513


----------



## VSG

Thanks a lot, that's a really good card. A shame it is volt locked without hard mods.

+1 for the benchmark runs


----------



## bigblock990

So skynet bios is set for 1045.5 mhz base clock. However AB, prec x, and gpu-z all report clocks at 1020mhz. Why is that?


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> What speed?


1200 MHz







Sweet spot for me, not so much heat, good performance


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> So skynet bios is set for 1045.5 mhz base clock. However AB, prec x, and gpu-z all report clocks at 1020mhz. Why is that?


Which one do you flashed? there are different speeds in same bios batch!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> 1200 MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet spot for me, not so much heat, good performance


1200mhz with 1,100V? are you sure?








At what power %?, it must be at full 99% load and close to 100% PT to be able to stand and not crash!


----------



## Luumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Thanks a lot, that's a really good card. A shame it is volt locked without hard mods.
> 
> +1 for the benchmark runs


Geggeg I even took a crappy video of my card running those settings. You probably understand those settings at that voltage are quite unbelievable







.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Which one do you flashed? there are different speeds in same bios batch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1200mhz with 1,100V? are you sure?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At what power %?, it must be at full 99% load and close to 100% PT to be able to stand and not crash!


I am using

GTX 780 Asus
[*] 80.80.30.00.01

from first page of this thread. I opened the bios with KBT 1.27 to verify and the base clock is supposed to be 1045mhz

I have checked with afterburner, precision x, and gpu-z and all three report 1020mhz


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luumi*
> 
> Geggeg I even took a crappy video of my card running those settings. You probably understand those settings at that voltage is quite unbelievable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You really should try Valley, I bet you can get higher clocks stable there. Heaven puts more stress on the cards so you are right about that.


----------



## Luumi

Is there a soft mod for like Afterburner so you can put 1.3-1.35v on the gpu? I am using skyn3t's bios which is very good for overclocking, but has disabled voltage control for gpu tweak. Please help me so I can get 1600/2000


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Which one do you flashed? there are different speeds in same bios batch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1200mhz with 1,100V? are you sure?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At what power %?, it must be at full 99% load and close to 100% PT to be able to stand and not crash!


OK , I have been running 1200 MHz @ 1.100 on Skynets BIOS AC 4. TR. Etc no problem. But it looks that you are right , WD on 4K monitor is maybe a tad too much for this voltage . My first card. Would do that ( ćan do almost 1400 MHz) but the second one might be the problem . After one hour of playingI started to see. Small artifacts on the screen. . So , maybe 1.175 to be on the safe side . Damn , 4K is so demanding . We need better cards


----------



## Alvarez

Is anyone using Gigabyte Z77 UD5H board in here ? With 780ti classy ? I cant pass bios screen, while onboard works fine. Any clue ?


----------



## Alexbz

Hey









I have a question! (again








)

Precision when X is completely off (not started)

For a game that takes a lot of resources, the temperature rises up to 95 ° C and the fan climbs to 50%

I must have loaded precision X with a curve for the fan exceeds 50%

Is this normal? I find it very strange that a proper cooling depends on software.
In my opinion it is used to optimize cooling and overclock but should not be mandatory.


----------



## Alvarez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarez*
> 
> Is anyone using Gigabyte Z77 UD5H board in here ? With 780ti classy ? I cant pass bios screen, while onboard works fine. Any clue ?


Update: Open BIOS via onboard controller and change Boot priority to Legacy from UFI or whatever that is, problem solved, temporarily.


----------



## Luumi

Happines turned into misery. After enabling ln2 mode to enhance overclocking and voltage range ASUS Gpu Tweak killed my insane 780 ti matrix card. People be aware of the danger and do not use Gpu tweak with ln2 mode if you have a 780 ti matrix.

I only applied safe settings that my card passed easy and voltages like 1.22v for gpu and 1.65v mem. After I hit apply screen went black with crazy colourful pixels and after a reboot even with safe mode this is what greets me:



My card will never more run, there goes 700 euros and can't get a new one







.


----------



## alancsalt

No warranty?


----------



## Luumi

Warranty tends to go away when you remove the stock cooler and solder two pads to enable ln2 mode.


----------



## Luciferxy

Sorry to hear that, can't it be sent for repair / pay for the repair fee (if that's repairable at all) ?

Or if you got nothing to loose, 'bake' the card ?


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luumi*
> 
> Happines turned into misery. After enabling ln2 mode to enhance overclocking and voltage range ASUS Gpu Tweak killed my insane 780 ti matrix card. People be aware of the danger and do not use Gpu tweak with ln2 mode if you have a 780 ti matrix.
> 
> I only applied safe settings that my card passed easy and voltages like 1.22v for gpu and 1.65v mem. After I hit apply screen went black with crazy colourful pixels and after a reboot even with safe mode this is what greets me:
> 
> 
> 
> My card will never more run, there goes 700 euros and can't get a new one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


what an tragedy......


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Why give up Luumi?

Reflash the original LN2 bios and see if that fixes the issue. Bios could be corrupt.


----------



## Luciferxy

^^ true.

And reinstall driver after reflashing too.

Hope it'll work out.


----------



## Luumi

Guys I tried reflashing bios and everything. It is a damaged memory chip on the card, it was posted on kingpincooling forums. There is a bug with the software on ln2 mode that causes memory to be overvoltaged and even killed. Only happens with some cards and I was truly unlucky, baking wont do anything, there was no load when I applied the settings and the card is like 4 days old.

The card could theoretically be repaired since the Gpu is fine, there is just a damaged memory chip on the pcb, but you can't really fix them yourself at home. I'm really mad at Asus franchises this as a next level overclocking card that is easy to take high numbers and even their own software killed my insanely good card instantly...


----------



## VSG

Nooo that poor golden card. I am sorry to hear that.

If nothing else works, take it over to a plumber or electrician and try to get the solder trace off.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> I am using
> GTX 780 Asus
> [*] 80.80.30.00.01
> from first page of this thread. I opened the bios with KBT 1.27 to verify and the base clock is supposed to be 1045mhz
> I have checked with afterburner, precision x, and gpu-z and all three report 1020mhz


All programs are getting the speed wrong, try to flash other bios to check if its a bug!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> OK , I have been running 1200 MHz @ 1.100 on Skynets BIOS AC 4. TR. Etc no problem. But it looks that you are right , WD on 4K monitor is maybe a tad too much for this voltage . My first card. Would do that ( ćan do almost 1400 MHz) but the second one might be the problem . After one hour of playingI started to see. Small artifacts on the screen. . So , maybe 1.175 to be on the safe side . Damn , 4K is so demanding . We need better cards












You got PM!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alexbz*
> 
> Hey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question! (again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Precision when X is completely off (not started)
> For a game that takes a lot of resources, the temperature rises up to 95 ° C and the fan climbs to 50%
> I must have loaded precision X with a curve for the fan exceeds 50%
> Is this normal? I find it very strange that a proper cooling depends on software.
> In my opinion it is used to optimize cooling and overclock but should not be mandatory.


Set fan to 100%! otherwise it might give you problems at a short run, 95C is too much, your VRM's are over 100C! If they reach 125C, you can say goodbye to your card! Careful and play safe!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luumi*
> 
> Guys I tried reflashing bios and everything. It is a damaged memory chip on the card, it was posted on kingpincooling forums. There is a bug with the software on ln2 mode that causes memory to be overvoltaged and even killed. Only happens with some cards and I was truly unlucky, baking wont do anything, there was no load when I applied the settings and the card is like 4 days old.
> The card could theoretically be repaired since the Gpu is fine, there is just a damaged memory chip on the pcb, but you can't really fix them yourself at home. I'm really mad at Asus franchises this as a next level overclocking card that is easy to take high numbers and even their own software killed my insanely good card instantly...


Take the card apart and send me a high res pic of the damaged area! Where do you live?

Cheers all

Occamrazor


----------



## Luumi

I live in Finland. There is no visible damage, it must be one of the memory chips that has damaged, I removed the short on the ln2 pads, I can't see any visible damage on the card. I dont know how could you troubleshoot the memory chips either, damn I want the card back, in cooler ambient was so close of passing near 1500 on the core with 1.21v on water :/ .

How it actually happened, I was forced to enable ln2 by soldering since there is not a softmod for matrix to get more gpu voltage. Of course it was easy to short those 2 pads and I got into windows fine. I could see all the ln2 mode limits on gpu tweak now so I decided to test how the bios reacts to settings. I set settings which I had used all along until then, if I remember correctly I set 1200 gpu clock 1.22v, 2000mhz mem 1.65v, 1.095 pll
100% load-line, 200% powertarget and max temp target, vrm clock to 950khz and 3.3v to 3.35v.

Once I hit apply the screen went black instantly with crazy coloured pixels, now you know in which situation I am now. I couldn't get into windows properly after that, the program like killed a memory chip instantly. There was no load applied to the card at the time so it was weird and settings were not dangerous.


----------



## gagac1971

Set fan to 100%! otherwise it might give you problems at a short run, 95C is too much, your VRM's are over 100C! If they reach 125C, you can say goodbye to your card! Careful and play safe! thumb.gif
hello i flashed again my evga gtx 780 ti sc whit modded bios and my question is-my max temp are 68c whit 1.2V and 1250 mhz....is this temp.ok for every day usage?fans always on 100%....
i need your opinion in this matter....can i leave for 24\7 whit that temp?
thanks


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> All programs are getting the speed wrong, try to flash other bios to check if its a bug!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got PM!
> Set fan to 100%! otherwise it might give you problems at a short run, 95C is too much, your VRM's are over 100C! If they reach 125C, you can say goodbye to your card! Careful and play safe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take the card apart and send me a high res pic of the damaged area! Where do you live?
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> Occamrazor


hello i flashed again my evga gtx 780 ti sc lolol normal bios card suck!!!! whit modded bios and my question is-my max temp are 68c whit 1.2V and 1250 mhz....is this temp.ok for every day usage?fans always on 100%....
i need your opinion in this matter....can i leave for 24\7 whit that temp?
thanks


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> Set fan to 100%! otherwise it might give you problems at a short run, 95C is too much, your VRM's are over 100C! If they reach 125C, you can say goodbye to your card! Careful and play safe! thumb.gif
> hello i flashed again my evga gtx 780 ti sc whit modded bios and my question is-my max temp are 68c whit 1.2V and 1250 mhz....is this temp.ok for every day usage?fans always on 100%....
> i need your opinion in this matter....can i leave for 24\7 whit that temp?
> thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> hello i flashed again my evga gtx 780 ti sc lolol normal bios card suck!!!! whit modded bios and my question is-my max temp are 68c whit 1.2V and 1250 mhz....is this temp.ok for every day usage?fans always on 100%....
> i need your opinion in this matter....can i leave for 24\7 whit that temp?
> thanks


Yap! 68C is very good for air cooling!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yap! 68C is very good for air cooling!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


thanks man for your answer......from there i finally find perfect spot whit flashing this card i just hope that from here 2 months i will put him on water and never again watching temp.....


----------



## coc_james

Hello, I was wondering if someone could point me in the right direction.

I have a Giga 780 ti OC WF3. I downloaded the flash tool and the appropriate BIOS. I renamed the ROM, to "X.rom" and moved it to the flash tool's directory. I started the flash tool, backed up my current BIOS(option#2) and then attempted to flash my GPU(option#5). The process "starts", with a second window popping up. And that's it. After ten minutes, I rebooted, fully expecting to have to recover the BIOS, but nothing changed.
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ehksy/

Some input, please?


----------



## nick779

Im hoping someone here can shed some light on this, Im in a bit of a panic right now. I was doing some stability testing on my EVGA 780ti SC with the Skyn3t bios, was set at 1102/7150. I had occt running a medium test and OC scanner running as well watching temps.

Well i noticed my GPU was getting throttled for power consumption so I upped the power target to get it to hold the right core speed, and it was up at 150% for about a minute then my whole system shut off.

Now I can only get it to power on with the PCIe power unplugged and I can only get to windows with the whole card removed.... (Integrated graphics dont seem to want to work with the gpu in)

Im assuming the card shorted out or something happened to a VRM, but my biggest worry is that I cant flash a stock bios back onto the card before I RMA it. Does anyone have any experience with anything like this, or RMAing the card with an aftermarket bios?

EDIT: I was able to flash a factory BIOS. Thank God.

This still effing blows, I guess I deserve it for thinking a 150% power target with Skyn3ts bios was a good idea


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coc_james*
> 
> Hello, I was wondering if someone could point me in the right direction.
> I have a Giga 780 ti OC WF3. I downloaded the flash tool and the appropriate BIOS. I renamed the ROM, to "X.rom" and moved it to the flash tool's directory. I started the flash tool, backed up my current BIOS(option#2) and then attempted to flash my GPU(option#5). The process "starts", with a second window popping up. And that's it. After ten minutes, I rebooted, fully expecting to have to recover the BIOS, but nothing changed.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ehksy/
> Some input, please?


Did you start EZ3flash.bat with "administrator privileges"? "Sometimes" ( did i hear someone say in the back "lots" of times???)







Win7/8/8.1 has bad memory management! Try pressing another option (that wont interfere with the flash [IE #7], then do #5 again)









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nick779*
> 
> Im hoping someone here can shed some light on this, Im in a bit of a panic right now. I was doing some stability testing on my EVGA 780ti SC with the Skyn3t bios, was set at 1102/7150. I had occt running a medium test and OC scanner running as well watching temps.
> Well i noticed my GPU was getting throttled for power consumption so I upped the power target to get it to hold the right core speed, and it was up at 150% for about a minute then my whole system shut off.
> Now I can only get it to power on with the PCIe power unplugged and I can only get to windows with the whole card removed.... (Integrated graphics dont seem to want to work with the gpu in)
> Im assuming the card shorted out or something happened to a VRM, but my biggest worry is that I cant flash a stock bios back onto the card before I RMA it. Does anyone have any experience with anything like this, or RMAing the card with an aftermarket bios?


EVGA FTW! EVGA RMA policy is superb! RMA the card!









But you can always try this:

Shutdown pc remove the PSU power cable
Remove both 8pin cable from GPU
Press power button in the rig to discharge the PSU and the rest of power in the circuit board
Wait about a minute ( two minutes recommended )
Plug back the PSU power cable
Do not plug back the two 8pin power cable to GPU.
Turn on PC boot into UEFI or Bios and enable IGPU ( GPU integrated in the CPU ) if you don't have extra GPU to put in the first slot exit and save
Boot into windows and wait just a bit for drivers to load
Open GPU-Z you will see the GPU there but you cannot use it yet because it is only powered by PCI-E only
Open Ez3flash and flash back to working bios or vBios and have fun!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## nick779

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Did you start EZ3flash.bat with "administrator privileges"? "Sometimes" ( did i hear someone say in the back "lots" of times???)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Win7/8/8.1 has bad memory management! Try pressing another option (that wont interfere with the flash [IE #7], then do #5 again)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA FTW! EVGA RMA policy is superb! RMA the card!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you can always try this:
> 
> Shutdown pc remove the PSU power cable
> Remove both 8pin cable from GPU
> Press power button in the rig to discharge the PSU and the rest of power in the circuit board
> Wait about a minute ( two minutes recommended )
> Plug back the PSU power cable
> Do not plug back the two 8pin power cable to GPU.
> Turn on PC boot into UEFI or Bios and enable IGPU ( GPU integrated in the CPU ) if you don't have extra GPU to put in the first slot exit and save
> Boot into windows and wait just a bit for drivers to load
> Open GPU-Z you will see the GPU there but you cannot use it yet because it is only powered by PCI-E only
> Open Ez3flash and flash back to working bios or vBios and have fun!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


I got lucky and was able to flash the factory bios back. Ill be starting the rma process tomorrow and im going to do a cross ship. Hopefully I get a better clocker than the last one 61% asic too....

Occam was it the power target that killed the card or what? Im assuming a VRM blew. My temps were at 74-76C when it shut off. this is on a 750W Supernova G2 PSU


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nick779*
> 
> I got lucky and was able to flash the factory bios back. Ill be starting the rma process tomorrow and im going to do a cross ship. Hopefully I get a better clocker than the last one 61% asic too....
> Occam was it the power target that killed the card or what? Im assuming a VRM blew. My temps were at 74-76C when it shut off. this is on a 750W Supernova G2 PSU


No, IMO your card was faulty to begin with! But i warn everybody in my guide and everywhere i can, not to get the power slider up unless you see throttling and frame drops!
But with asshat programs like kombustor/occt and the likes that will get unrealistical loads on the card (if peeps want to fold or mine get a tesla or an AMD card) something will break sooner or later!
If it happens like your case its more likely to be a faulty part (Nvidia skimping out on quality due to "time" constraints [where time read $$$$$] )...) but one can never rule out the hypothesis of a power surge from the OCCT you were running higher power target!

300W x 150% = 450W, outside your stock cooler reach...

*Im thinking of restricting PT in all our bios at this time...*

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## nick779

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nick779*
> 
> I got lucky and was able to flash the factory bios back. Ill be starting the rma process tomorrow and im going to do a cross ship. Hopefully I get a better clocker than the last one 61% asic too....
> Occam was it the power target that killed the card or what? Im assuming a VRM blew. My temps were at 74-76C when it shut off. this is on a 750W Supernova G2 PSU
> 
> 
> 
> No, IMO your card was faulty to begin with! But i warn everybody in my guide and everywhere i can, not to get the power slider up unless you see throttling and frame drops!
> But with asshat programs like kombustor/occt and the likes that will get unrealistical loads on the card (if peeps want to fold or mine get a tesla or an AMD card) something will break sooner or later!
> If it happens like your case its more likely to be a faulty part (Nvidia skimping out on quality due to "time" constraints [where time read $$$$$] )...) but one can never rule out the hypothesis of a power surge from the OCCT you were running higher power target!
> 
> 300W x 150% = 450W, outside your stock cooler reach...
> 
> *Im thinking of restricting PT in all our bios at this time...*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor
Click to expand...

It was actually through OC Scanner, occt has a terrifyingly close resemblance to furmark so I only use it for CPU testing.

I was just curious, because it really wasn't all that hot, something just flat out blew.
For my normal clock I had it at 120% at the max.

I guess I'll just set it at 100-110 and let it be when I get the new card.

I wonder if they'll let me upgrade to a classy lol


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No, IMO your card was faulty to begin with! But i warn everybody in my guide and everywhere i can, not to get the power slider up unless you see throttling and frame drops!
> But with asshat programs like kombustor/occt and the likes that will get unrealistical loads on the card (if peeps want to fold or mine get a tesla or an AMD card) something will break sooner or later!
> If it happens like your case its more likely to be a faulty part (Nvidia skimping out on quality due to "time" constraints [where time read $$$$$] )...) but one can never rule out the hypothesis of a power surge from the OCCT you were running higher power target!
> 
> 300W x 150% = 450W, outside your stock cooler reach...
> 
> *Im thinking of restricting PT in all our bios at this time...*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


maybe is better to restrict some pt value to a little bit lower...







.


----------



## gagac1971

this time i played on safe zone i modded my bios from Occamrazor evga gtx 780 ti sc some tips...
i just unlocked 1.21V and in power table i just moved from 265 max to 320 max which is 128% in PX power target slider......
for my 1260 MHz whit 1.2V i even i don't apply max power target,about 124% and card is not throttling any more.124% is about 310W.....boost i keep enabled , i just like whit boost.....
for me after a some several times modding the bios this one in my opinion is the best modded bios for me.
i want to thanks to Occamrazor to everything that he explain me during all this time....you are the best PC geek that i know for sure.....
here is the bios

GK110oc.zip 141k .zip file


P:S: Occamrazor i must ask you one question....are you from Portugal?i am bloody curios to know!!!i am from Croatia but i live in Portugal some 15 years....i don't want to benefice from that nothing i am just curios....if you are from portugal -lisbon i will bee glad to meet you finnaly....
and like you say CHEERS


----------



## coc_james

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coc_james*
> 
> Hello, I was wondering if someone could point me in the right direction.
> I have a Giga 780 ti OC WF3. I downloaded the flash tool and the appropriate BIOS. I renamed the ROM, to "X.rom" and moved it to the flash tool's directory. I started the flash tool, backed up my current BIOS(option#2) and then attempted to flash my GPU(option#5). The process "starts", with a second window popping up. And that's it. After ten minutes, I rebooted, fully expecting to have to recover the BIOS, but nothing changed.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ehksy/
> Some input, please?
> 
> 
> 
> Did you start EZ3flash.bat with "administrator privileges"? "Sometimes" ( did i hear someone say in the back "lots" of times???)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Win7/8/8.1 has bad memory management! Try pressing another option (that wont interfere with the flash [IE #7], then do #5 again)
Click to expand...

As with any important things, in Windows 8.1, I used administrative level to launch.

So, do you mean that I should use option #7, before #5? If this does not work, would running from an elevated command prompt or from safe mode be an option?

Thank you for your response.


----------



## Samson38

This is interesting. I have ran my EVGA 780ti SC SLI since shortly after release with sky's bios. My daily 24/7 overclock for these cards has been 1215mhz and mem 7850mhz. I have the temp set to max 95..and the power target to 150% for the last 8 months problem free. However, after reading this Occam..I wonder if I should lower my power target? The highest I have seen the cards draw power is about 135%.


----------



## famich

I think that for WC the max PWTGT should be no problem . However , it would be interesting to try what s the better option for the card / cards : lower voltage for the chip and a max PWTGT or a higher one and lower PWTGT .
What do you think ? I am able to runy my cards. 1200 Mhz bot ath 1100 resp 1135 or so but with + 200 PWTGT.
Should I rise the volts and lower the target ? On WC the PWMS remain coll though .


----------



## nick779

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samson38*
> 
> This is interesting. I have ran my EVGA 780ti SC SLI since shortly after release with sky's bios. My daily 24/7 overclock for these cards has been 1215mhz and mem 7850mhz. I have the temp set to max 95..and the power target to 150% for the last 8 months problem free. However, after reading this Occam..I wonder if I should lower my power target? The highest I have seen the cards draw power is about 135%.


Speaking from experience, leaving them that high might not be a good idea especially if youre going to stress test. Hopefully my replacement is a good clocker because my first card was pretty bad... It would run valley and heaver fine at 1189 but was only game stable at 1101. I got memory artifacting at 7150 mem too...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nick779*
> 
> It was actually through OC Scanner, occt has a terrifyingly close resemblance to furmark so I only use it for CPU testing.
> I was just curious, because it really wasn't all that hot, something just flat out blew.
> For my normal clock I had it at 120% at the max.
> I guess I'll just set it at 100-110 and let it be when I get the new card.
> I wonder if they'll let me upgrade to a classy lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> maybe is better to restrict some pt value to a little bit lower...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> this time i played on safe zone i modded my bios from Occamrazor evga gtx 780 ti sc some tips...
> i just unlocked 1.21V and in power table i just moved from 265 max to 320 max which is 128% in PX power target slider......
> for my 1260 MHz whit 1.2V i even i don't apply max power target,about 124% and card is not throttling any more.124% is about 310W.....boost i keep enabled , i just like whit boost.....
> for me after a some several times modding the bios this one in my opinion is the best modded bios for me.
> i want to thanks to Occamrazor to everything that he explain me during all this time....you are the best PC geek that i know for sure.....
> here is the bios
> 
> GK110oc.zip 141k .zip file
> 
> P:S: Occamrazor i must ask you one question....are you from Portugal?i am bloody curios to know!!!i am from Croatia but i live in Portugal some 15 years....i don't want to benefice from that nothing i am just curios....if you are from portugal -lisbon i will bee glad to meet you finnaly....
> and like you say CHEERS


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coc_james*
> 
> As with any important things, in Windows 8.1, I used administrative level to launch.
> So, do you mean that I should use option #7, before #5? If this does not work, would running from an elevated command prompt or from safe mode be an option?
> Thank you for your response.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samson38*
> 
> This is interesting. I have ran my EVGA 780ti SC SLI since shortly after release with sky's bios. My daily 24/7 overclock for these cards has been 1215mhz and mem 7850mhz. I have the temp set to max 95..and the power target to 150% for the last 8 months problem free. However, after reading this Occam..I wonder if I should lower my power target? The highest I have seen the cards draw power is about 135%.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> I think that for WC the max PWTGT should be no problem . However , it would be interesting to try what s the better option for the card / cards : lower voltage for the chip and a max PWTGT or a higher one and lower PWTGT .
> What do you think ? I am able to runy my cards. 1200 Mhz bot ath 1100 resp 1135 or so but with + 200 PWTGT.
> Should I rise the volts and lower the target ? On WC the PWMS remain coll though .


Lets put this to rest:

You can always choose with the slider what ever power target your card will have: Min 300W - Max 600W, my advice has always been to leave PT at default 300W = 100% and only increase it if you see stutters or frame drops!
As soon as you increase the slider and your card is power hungry, the voltage will allow more current into the card (THE AMOUNT ALWAYS DEPENDING ON THE SLIDER) and usually with stock air coolers (ACX as well) that are *not capable of handling more than 350W of continued heat but to a much lesser extent a split second heat spike in the mosfets (VRM's)*! on top of that i see lots of people using kombustor, mining, oc scanner, occt etc *without knowing exactly how those programs should be run*,( If anyone interested in mining with 780Ti, PM *Gordan* for the safest settings) loading the card to an extreme generating more heat that the cooler can handle!



In RED the Power Mosfets (Actually DrMos Modules for High current DC-DC conversion) for core and Memory (U8-U13 = core, U98/U99 Memory)
(The problem with Mosfets is their tiny size, they generate huge amounts of heat and only have a very small size making it very difficult to dissipate all that heat effectively, if there is a heat spike, even with LN2 they just "blow"...)


In Yellow the Inductors (Current) [R22] for the core and [R33] for the memory

In BLUE the Capacitors (Voltage)



(Capacitors and inductors are similar in the way that a capacitor resists a change of a voltage and an inductor resists a change in current. The way how 'strong' they can resist depends on their value.)

In GREEN more Mosfets (4) and the NCP4206 Voltage controller 6 Phases




Unseen in the pic are: Memory voltage controller and the monitoring chip INA3221



Now:

ON AIR COOLING (STOCK COOLER, ACX, COOLER WITH LESS DISSIPATION THAN 350W

DON'T GO OVER:

With newer bios revisions: 300W x 120% PT = 360W
With older bios revisions: 330W x 110% PT= 363W

WATERCOOLING:

ANY BIOS REVISION: be extremely careful with anything over 450W!

Read my articles for further headsup:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB/PrecisionX gets its hardware monitor readings from!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP with my formula:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)_





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_"...Voltage is just is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work, Current is the flow of electric charge and wattage is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage! *V * I = W* ("I" is the variable for current, or amperage, in electronics and physics. It stands for "Impetus".)








When you set a higher power limit, you are allowing for more amperage to be drawn, but it doesnt mean ITS drawing that amperage as its just a upper limit you set with the slider!
It depends on the load the card has from the software its running! The more harsher it is the more power it draws, voltage only will allow more amperage to flow.
Conductor materials tend to increase their resistivity with an increase in temperature!
The reasons for these changes in resistivity can be explained by considering the flow of current through the material. The flow of current is actually the movement of electrons from one atom to another under the influence of an electric field. Electrons are very small negatively charged particles and will be repelled by a negative electric charge and attracted by a positive electric charge. Therefore if an electric potential is applied across a conductor (positive at one end, negative at the other) electrons will "migrate" from atom to atom towards the positive terminal.
Only some electrons are free to migrate however. Others within each atom are held so tightly to their particular atom that even an electric field will not dislodge them. The current flowing in the material is therefore due to the movement of "free electrons" and the number of free electrons within any material compared with those tightly bound to their atoms is what governs whether a material is a good conductor (many free electrons) or a good insulator (hardly any free electrons).
The effect of heat on the atomic structure of a material is to make the atoms vibrate, and the higher the temperature the more violently the atoms vibrate.
In a conductor, which already has a large number of free electrons flowing through it, the vibration of the atoms causes many collisions between the free electrons and the captive electrons. Each collision uses up some energy from the free electron and is the basic cause of resistance. The more the atoms jostle around in the material the more collisions are caused and hence the greater the resistance to current flow.
So to sum it up, we want lower temperatures which lead to lower electrical resistance, hence having less heat produced as waste and more power to our Titans/780´s cores to OC higher!
HEAT KILLS!
Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit.
The lower the temperature the better! My advice is always go water, that way your VRM's are roughly the same temperature as the core, max VRM's operating temperature is 85C (voltage controller, caps etc) on some parts and others( mosfets) 125C (Absolute MAX), so, hitting 80C on the core means that other VRM components are above spec temp and others are just below!
Rule of the thumb in semi-conductors is 10C less doubles the elements life, also leakage current increases exponentially (leakage current doubles for every 8 to 10 °C increase in temperature). This is a very good reason to try to keep the operating temperature as low as possible!







"_



Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## nick779

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Lets put this to rest:
> 
> You can always choose with the slider what ever power target your card will have: Min 300W - Max 600W, my advice has always been to leave PT at default 300W = 100% and only increase it if you see stutters or frame drops!
> As soon as you increase the slider and your card is power hungry, the voltage will allow more current into the card (THE AMOUNT ALWAYS DEPENDING ON THE SLIDER) and usually with stock air coolers (ACX as well) that are *not capable of handling more than 350W of continued heat but to a much lesser extent a split second heat spike in the mosfets (VRM's)*! on top of that i see lots of people using kombustor, mining, oc scanner, occt etc *without knowing exactly how those programs should be run*,( If anyone interested in mining with 780Ti, PM *Gordan* for the safest settings) loading the card to an extreme generating more heat that the cooler can handle!
> 
> 
> 
> In RED the Power Mosfets (Actually DrMos Modules for High current DC-DC conversion) for core and Memory (U8-U13 = core, U98/U99 Memory)
> 
> 
> In Yellow the Inductors (Current) [R22] for the core and [R33] for the memory
> 
> In BLUE the Capacitors (Voltage)
> 
> 
> 
> (An capacitor and inductor are similar in the way that a capacitor resists a change of a voltage and an inductor resists a change in current. The way how 'strong' they can resist depends on their value.)
> 
> In GREEN more Mosfets (4) and the NCP4206 Voltage controller 6+2 Phases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unseen in the pic are: Memory voltage controller and the monitoring chip INA3221
> 
> 
> 
> Now:
> 
> ON AIR COOLING (STOCK COOLER, ACX, COOLER WITH LESS DISSIPATION THAN 350W
> 
> DON'T GO OVER:
> 
> With newer bios revisions: 300W x 120% PT = 360W
> With older bios revisions: 330W x 110% PT= 363W
> 
> WATERCOOLING:
> 
> ANY BIOS REVISION: be extremely careful with anything over 450W!
> 
> Read my articles for further headsup:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
> "TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL
> 
> 
> 
> (where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)
> 
> Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:
> 
> 
> 
> It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB/PrecisionX gets its hardware monitor readings from!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
> The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
> Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
> YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
> Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
> It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP with my formula:
> 
> aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _"...Voltage is just is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work, Current is the flow of electric charge and wattage is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage! *V * I = W* ("I" is the variable for current, or amperage, in electronics and physics. It stands for "Impetus".)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you set a higher power limit, you are allowing for more amperage to be drawn, but it doesnt mean ITS drawing that amperage as its just a upper limit you set with the slider!
> It depends on the load the card has from the software its running! The more harsher it is the more power it draws, voltage only will allow more amperage to flow.
> Conductor materials tend to increase their resistivity with an increase in temperature!
> The reasons for these changes in resistivity can be explained by considering the flow of current through the material. The flow of current is actually the movement of electrons from one atom to another under the influence of an electric field. Electrons are very small negatively charged particles and will be repelled by a negative electric charge and attracted by a positive electric charge. Therefore if an electric potential is applied across a conductor (positive at one end, negative at the other) electrons will "migrate" from atom to atom towards the positive terminal.
> Only some electrons are free to migrate however. Others within each atom are held so tightly to their particular atom that even an electric field will not dislodge them. The current flowing in the material is therefore due to the movement of "free electrons" and the number of free electrons within any material compared with those tightly bound to their atoms is what governs whether a material is a good conductor (many free electrons) or a good insulator (hardly any free electrons).
> The effect of heat on the atomic structure of a material is to make the atoms vibrate, and the higher the temperature the more violently the atoms vibrate.
> In a conductor, which already has a large number of free electrons flowing through it, the vibration of the atoms causes many collisions between the free electrons and the captive electrons. Each collision uses up some energy from the free electron and is the basic cause of resistance. The more the atoms jostle around in the material the more collisions are caused and hence the greater the resistance to current flow.
> So to sum it up, we want lower temperatures which lead to lower electrical resistance, hence having less heat produced as waste and more power to our Titans/780´s cores to OC higher!
> HEAT KILLS!
> Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
> Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit.
> The lower the temperature the better! My advice is always go water, that way your VRM's are roughly the same temperature as the core, max VRM's operating temperature is 85C (voltage controller, caps etc) on some parts and others( mosfets) 125C (Absolute MAX), so, hitting 80C on the core means that other VRM components are above spec temp and others and below!
> Rule of the thumb in semi-conductors is 10C less doubles the elements life, also leakage current increases exponentially (leakage current doubles for every 8 to 10 °C increase in temperature). This is a very good reason to try to keep the operating temperature as low as possible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "_
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Great guide with answers from the man himself. Thanks Occam!


----------



## DR0N3

http://www.techpowerup.co

graphicscard.gif 28k .gif file
m/gpuz/wwu54/]http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/wwu54/[/URL]

is this considered a pretty standard bench mark?


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> All programs are getting the speed wrong, try to flash other bios to check if its a bug!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> Occamrazor


Solved my bios flashing problems by doing it old school. Made a usb dos boot drive with nvflash_dos on there. Worked great!

I flashed my card back to the stock bios and then installed my watercooling setup yesterday. 24hr bleed will be done tonight. I will flash back to skynet bios and check clock speed and get back to you.


----------



## famich

@ occamrazor + rep now I am beginning to understand that my idea with 1200 mhz @ 1.100 v and max PWTGT was not such a good one and. You were actually right


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> Solved my bios flashing problems by doing it old school. Made a usb dos boot drive with nvflash_dos on there. Worked great!
> 
> I flashed my card back to the stock bios and then installed my watercooling setup yesterday. 24hr bleed will be done tonight. I will flash back to skynet bios and check clock speed and get back to you.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> @ occamrazor + rep now I am beginning to understand that my idea with 1200 mhz @ 1.100 v and max PWTGT was not such a good one and. You were actually right


----------



## iluvkfc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Lets put this to rest:
> 
> You can always choose with the slider what ever power target your card will have: Min 300W - Max 600W, my advice has always been to leave PT at default 300W = 100% and only increase it if you see stutters or frame drops!
> As soon as you increase the slider and your card is power hungry, the voltage will allow more current into the card (THE AMOUNT ALWAYS DEPENDING ON THE SLIDER) and usually with stock air coolers (ACX as well) that are *not capable of handling more than 350W of continued heat but to a much lesser extent a split second heat spike in the mosfets (VRM's)*! on top of that i see lots of people using kombustor, mining, oc scanner, occt etc *without knowing exactly how those programs should be run*,( If anyone interested in mining with 780Ti, PM *Gordan* for the safest settings) loading the card to an extreme generating more heat that the cooler can handle!
> 
> 
> 
> In RED the Power Mosfets (Actually DrMos Modules for High current DC-DC conversion) for core and Memory (U8-U13 = core, U98/U99 Memory)
> (The problem with Mosfets is their tiny size, they generate huge amounts of heat and only have a very small size making it very difficult to dissipate all that heat effectively, if there is a heat spike, even with LN2 they just "blow"...)
> 
> 
> In Yellow the Inductors (Current) [R22] for the core and [R33] for the memory
> 
> In BLUE the Capacitors (Voltage)
> 
> 
> 
> (An capacitor and inductor are similar in the way that a capacitor resists a change of a voltage and an inductor resists a change in current. The way how 'strong' they can resist depends on their value.)
> 
> In GREEN more Mosfets (4) and the NCP4206 Voltage controller 6 Phases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unseen in the pic are: Memory voltage controller and the monitoring chip INA3221
> 
> 
> 
> Now:
> 
> ON AIR COOLING (STOCK COOLER, ACX, COOLER WITH LESS DISSIPATION THAN 350W
> 
> DON'T GO OVER:
> 
> With newer bios revisions: 300W x 120% PT = 360W
> With older bios revisions: 330W x 110% PT= 363W
> 
> WATERCOOLING:
> 
> ANY BIOS REVISION: be extremely careful with anything over 450W!
> 
> Read my articles for further headsup:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
> "TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL
> 
> 
> 
> (where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)
> 
> Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:
> 
> 
> 
> It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB/PrecisionX gets its hardware monitor readings from!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
> The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
> Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
> YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
> Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
> It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP with my formula:
> 
> aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _"...Voltage is just is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work, Current is the flow of electric charge and wattage is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage! *V * I = W* ("I" is the variable for current, or amperage, in electronics and physics. It stands for "Impetus".)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you set a higher power limit, you are allowing for more amperage to be drawn, but it doesnt mean ITS drawing that amperage as its just a upper limit you set with the slider!
> It depends on the load the card has from the software its running! The more harsher it is the more power it draws, voltage only will allow more amperage to flow.
> Conductor materials tend to increase their resistivity with an increase in temperature!
> The reasons for these changes in resistivity can be explained by considering the flow of current through the material. The flow of current is actually the movement of electrons from one atom to another under the influence of an electric field. Electrons are very small negatively charged particles and will be repelled by a negative electric charge and attracted by a positive electric charge. Therefore if an electric potential is applied across a conductor (positive at one end, negative at the other) electrons will "migrate" from atom to atom towards the positive terminal.
> Only some electrons are free to migrate however. Others within each atom are held so tightly to their particular atom that even an electric field will not dislodge them. The current flowing in the material is therefore due to the movement of "free electrons" and the number of free electrons within any material compared with those tightly bound to their atoms is what governs whether a material is a good conductor (many free electrons) or a good insulator (hardly any free electrons).
> The effect of heat on the atomic structure of a material is to make the atoms vibrate, and the higher the temperature the more violently the atoms vibrate.
> In a conductor, which already has a large number of free electrons flowing through it, the vibration of the atoms causes many collisions between the free electrons and the captive electrons. Each collision uses up some energy from the free electron and is the basic cause of resistance. The more the atoms jostle around in the material the more collisions are caused and hence the greater the resistance to current flow.
> So to sum it up, we want lower temperatures which lead to lower electrical resistance, hence having less heat produced as waste and more power to our Titans/780´s cores to OC higher!
> HEAT KILLS!
> Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
> Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit.
> The lower the temperature the better! My advice is always go water, that way your VRM's are roughly the same temperature as the core, max VRM's operating temperature is 85C (voltage controller, caps etc) on some parts and others( mosfets) 125C (Absolute MAX), so, hitting 80C on the core means that other VRM components are above spec temp and others and below!
> Rule of the thumb in semi-conductors is 10C less doubles the elements life, also leakage current increases exponentially (leakage current doubles for every 8 to 10 °C increase in temperature). This is a very good reason to try to keep the operating temperature as low as possible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "_
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Hi, thanks for this informative post Occam. I knew leaving PT at 200% couldn't be good so I just lowered it to 120% following your advice. But what I didn't know was that some BIOS have 100% = 300W and some have 100% = 330W. How would I know which one mine is? You said "newer" vs "older" and I'm not sure what that means.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iluvkfc*


I wrote this article for all GK110, all our modded 780Ti bios are 300W based, only some older 780 REV2 are 330W based!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Samson38

Yes, thanks very much Occam for the awesome and very detailed info. I have learned a lot since being a part of this great group of enthusiasts. I have been very satisfied using the 780ti's but like many others would have loved to had the chance in the beginning of their release to have 6GB models without having to purchase a titan black. I'm running all my games at 2560x1600 resolution with max settings and usually something like 4xmsaa or equivalent. At this resolution, everything looks awesome and running SLI affords me the privilege of still have great fps. However, with that being said there are several games out currently (not even counting watch dogs) that use almost the entire 3GB of vram. But, I'm definitely not upgrading these cards until at least full "mature" Maxwell comes out with hopefully at least 8GB of vram...cheers:thumb:


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samson38*
> 
> Yes, thanks very much Occam for the awesome and very detailed info. I have learned a lot since being a part of this great group of enthusiasts. I have been very satisfied using the 780ti's but like many others would have loved to had the chance in the beginning of their release to have 6GB models without having to purchase a titan black. I'm running all my games at 2560x1600 resolution with max settings and usually something like 4xmsaa or equivalent. At this resolution, everything looks awesome and running SLI affords me the privilege of still have great fps. However, with that being said there are several games out currently (not even counting watch dogs) that use almost the entire 3GB of vram. But, I'm definitely not upgrading these cards until at least full "mature" Maxwell comes out with hopefully at least 8GB of vram...cheers:thumb:


----------



## nick779

My case is so bare without the 780ti....

Edit: i know those fan cables need sleeving, when I get my next mobo, which will definitely be full size ATX It will be PERFECT.

Double edit: Went to double check that the proper bios was installed and saw this in GPU-Z


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nick779*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My case is so bare without the 780ti....
> 
> Edit: i know those fan cables need sleeving, when I get my next mobo, which will definitely be full size ATX It will be PERFECT.
> 
> Double edit: Went to double check that the proper bios was installed and saw this in GPU-Z


You have a borked bios. Flash the GPU back to stock and reflash the vbios and you I'll be OK.


----------



## nick779

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nick779*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My case is so bare without the 780ti....
> 
> Edit: i know those fan cables need sleeving, when I get my next mobo, which will definitely be full size ATX It will be PERFECT.
> 
> Double edit: Went to double check that the proper bios was installed and saw this in GPU-Z
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a borked bios. Flash the GPU back to stock and reflash the vbios and you be OK.
Click to expand...

That was a clean bios I just downloaded from tech power up, and it flashed successfully.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iluvkfc*


Each of my vBios come with a "readme" file info open the zip and read it up.

IIRC. I corrected all the 780Ti to 300w by default.


----------



## nick779

Idk Occam, Ive tried all 3 of my backups and even the known good Skyn3t bios as well and I get the same result every time.

Remember that the card blew, so maybe the memory isnt reading properly, unless the bios sets it regardless.

Im using the bios marked on my card: 80.80.34.00.80 from techpowerup for the EVGA SC ACX 780ti


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nick779*
> 
> *Idk Occam*, Ive tried all 3 of my backups and even the known good Skyn3t bios as well and I get the same result every time.
> 
> Remember that the card blew, so maybe the memory isnt reading properly, unless the bios sets it regardless.
> 
> Im using the bios marked on my card: 80.80.34.00.80 from techpowerup for the EVGA SC ACX 780ti


Hey, thats not me! Its my Brother skyn3t!


----------



## nick779

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nick779*
> 
> *Idk Occam*, Ive tried all 3 of my backups and even the known good Skyn3t bios as well and I get the same result every time.
> 
> Remember that the card blew, so maybe the memory isnt reading properly, unless the bios sets it regardless.
> 
> Im using the bios marked on my card: 80.80.34.00.80 from techpowerup for the EVGA SC ACX 780ti
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, thats not me! Its my Brother skyn3t!
Click to expand...

Whoops, your right.

What do you think? Is the bios to blame here or is it possibly from the card frying?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nick779*
> 
> Whoops, your right.
> What do you think? Is the bios to blame here or is it possibly from the card frying?


You tried several bios and the result is just the same, the sooner you initiate the RMA process, the sooner you get your new card, with cross shipping you can get it in a flash!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## nick779

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nick779*
> 
> Whoops, your right.
> What do you think? Is the bios to blame here or is it possibly from the card frying?
> 
> 
> 
> You tried several bios and the result is just the same, the sooner you initiate the RMA process, the sooner you get your new card, with cross shipping you can get it in a flash!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor
Click to expand...

Already have one on the way, I just don't want to end up with an Rma denial because of the bios or something


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nick779*
> 
> Already have one on the way, I just don't want to end up with an Rma denial because of the bios or something


That wont happen, EVGA doesn't care about flashed bios!


----------



## Luumi

Wow, my second card is a very good one aswell. I just passed 1388/1990 perfectly on matrix cooler at nvidia stock voltages and with same settings I used with the other card, gpu voltage was 1.225 measured with multimeter. 1400 almost passed aswell. This card seems to run a bit hotter than the the other one and these cards are very picky on temperature. I can't wait to put the waterblock on this one, ASUS sent me the matrix XCB, xtreme control board for ultimate voltage control yesterday. I will use that one for overvoltage, not touching gpu tweak again in ln2 mode, too dangerous lol.

I will try my luck with RMA, although getting the silver colour of the enable ln2 pads is quite hard that solder left







. Asus should improve their warranty services with overclocking cards, you can't even remove the stock cooler without voiding warranty lol, they place a warranty sticker on one of the screws that cracks very easily lol.


----------



## famich

When you are going to buy such a "OC" card , e.g. Kingpin , Classified ,Lightning or Matrix, I think that you are hoping at the bottom of your heart that they have binned the chips for that, e.g. they ve put better clocking chips on that PCBs.

Truth to be told, after seeing many reports on German forums and even here, I do not believe that the manufacturers are testing chips for those cards extensively. Those cards got better chokes, mosfets and allow more volts to be put and so they are able to achieve higher clocks.

Agreed ..?


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No, IMO your card was faulty to begin with! But i warn everybody in my guide and everywhere i can, not to get the power slider up unless you see throttling and frame drops!


I think this is a very important point. The thing that needs to be very loudly stressed is that the key goal of skyn3t's BIOS is to prevent gaming stutter caused by power management clock throttling. For all other purposes you should probably be using a different BIOS.

If you want to be completely safe on stability and meltdown prevention, use the stock BIOS for your card and find it's limits using Cudaminer and Precision-X. That way you can find the thermal and stability limits without voiding your warranty. Note down the stable (an hour or so of testing should be enough) TDP, clocks and voltage under such load and don't go beyond it on any BIOS you use. Those limits should be safe with skyn3t's stutter resisting modifications.

Be prepared to be disappointed when you find what your card's limit is, though - you might see 1075MHz on a good card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> But with asshat programs like kombustor/occt and the likes that will get unrealistical loads on the card (if peeps want to fold or mine get a tesla or an AMD card) something will break sooner or later!


I disagree - the Teslas are no different, and if you clock them to the same level with the same power management neutering modifications they will melt down just the same. If you want to be safe, test for safe limits before you delete the power management features, then apply those limits with the skyn3t's BIOS. That way you get all the safety and stability while still avoiding the stutter that arises due to clock speed variations under varying loads (e.g. a scene that gets busy will cause the load to go up, which will in turn cause the clocks to go down to maintain the TDP limit, which will exacerbate the stutter).

The problem arises when people don't understand the purpose of the skyn3t BIOS, the stability testing "asshat" programs, and rigorous stability testing. Unfortunately, it's people that find that ignorance is expensive the hard way who seem least willing and able to acknowledge said ignorance (it's all always somebody else's fault, hence why a certain chainsaw manufacturer now allegedly ships their product in boxes clearly stating not to try to stop the moving chain using hands or genitals).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 300W x 150% = 450W, outside your stock cooler reach...


Indeed, stock cooler is good for at most 350W and even that only if you have the BIOS modified to crank the fan up to 5200rpm. Of the commonly available BIOSes AFIK only hwbot's engineering BIOS for the Mk1 Titan has fan maximum set to that. All other BIOSes go up to about 4200 rpm, which puts the limit at nearer 310W. And both of those figures assume the GPU running at just under 95C, which is where the temperature delta is highest and thus cooling most efficient. Those TDP limits will be lower if you want to run at a saner temperature.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> *Im thinking of restricting PT in all our bios at this time...*


I think this is a good idea. 300W maximum and 1046MHz default clock speed should be reasonable with the reference cooler. Anyone who wants to go further can attack the BIOS with KBT easily enough, but this requires at least some extra learning so at least those most likely to suffer from not fully understanding what they are doing will be protected from doing something I'll thought out.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> When you are going to buy such a "OC" card , e.g. Kingpin , Classified ,Lightning or Matrix, I think that you are hoping at the bottom of your heart that they have binned the chips for that, e.g. they ve put better clocking chips on that PCBs.
> 
> Truth to be told, after seeing many reports on German forums and even here, I do not believe that the manufacturers are testing chips for those cards extensively. Those cards got better chokes, mosfets and allow more volts to be put and so they are able to achieve higher clocks.
> 
> Agreed ..?


I can only speak for EVGA, Classifieds/KPE GPU's are binned! Aside from some isolated cases all OC well! Lightnings never came out as Nvidia green light program didn't approve the overvoltage powerhouse the card was suppose to be; Matrix AFAIK are all Oc'ing high enough, so, its almost certain ASUS binned them too!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is a very important point. The thing that needs to be very loudly stressed is that the key goal of skyn3t's BIOS is to prevent gaming stutter caused by power management clock throttling. For all other purposes you should probably be using a different BIOS.
> 
> If you want to be completely safe on stability and meltdown prevention, use the stock BIOS for your card and find it's limits using Cudaminer and Precision-X. That way you can find the thermal and stability limits without voiding your warranty. Note down the stable (an hour or so of testing should be enough) TDP, clocks and voltage under such load and don't go beyond it on any BIOS you use. Those limits should be safe with skyn3t's stutter resisting modifications.
> 
> Be prepared to be disappointed when you find what your card's limit is, though - you might see 1075MHz on a good card.
> I disagree - the Teslas are no different, and if you clock them to the same level with the same power management neutering modifications they will melt down just the same. If you want to be safe, test for safe limits before you delete the power management features, then apply those limits with the skyn3t's BIOS. That way you get all the safety and stability while still avoiding the stutter that arises due to clock speed variations under varying loads (e.g. a scene that gets busy will cause the load to go up, which will in turn cause the clocks to go down to maintain the TDP limit, which will exacerbate the stutter).
> 
> The problem arises when people don't understand the purpose of the skyn3t BIOS, the stability testing "asshat" programs, and rigorous stability testing. Unfortunately, it's people that find that ignorance is expensive the hard way who seem least willing and able to acknowledge said ignorance (it's all always somebody else's fault, hence why a certain chainsaw manufacturer now allegedly ships their product in boxes clearly stating not to try to stop the moving chain using hands or genitals).
> Indeed,
> 
> 
> stock cooler is good for at most 350W and even that only if you have the BIOS modified to crank the fan up to 5200rpm. Of the commonly available BIOSes AFIK *only hwbot's engineering BIOS for the Mk1 Titan has fan maximum set to that*. All other BIOSes go up to about 4200 rpm, which puts the limit at nearer 310W. And both of those figures assume the GPU running at just under 95C, which is where the temperature delta is highest and thus cooling most efficient. Those TDP limits will be lower if you want to run at a saner temperature.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is a good idea. 300W maximum and 1046MHz default clock speed should be reasonable with the reference cooler. Anyone who wants to go further can attack the BIOS with KBT easily enough, but this requires at least some extra learning so at least those most likely to suffer from not fully understanding what they are doing will be protected from doing something I'll thought out.


Oh but I can change almost all the fan parameters in any bios now... i already modded some for linux guys for folding purposes!









Cheers Gordan, you should pop up more often!









Occamrazor


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I can only speak for EVGA, Classifieds/KPE GPU's are binned! Aside from some isolated cases all OC well! Lightnings never came out as Nvidia green light program didn't approve the overvoltage powerhouse the card was suppose to be; Matrix AFAIK are all Oc'ing high enough, so, its almost certain ASUS binned them too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


I have seen some very disappointing results on GTX 780TI Classifieds on HWLuxx forum . Good reference cards blew them out , but, let us put this aside. 1 more, thanks for the info regarding the PWTGT , voltage etc.

I have settled with 100%PWTGT on the newer Skyn3T ref BIOS - 1.21 V default and 1205MHz on both cards, 24/7- both cards WC.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> I have seen some very disappointing results on GTX 780TI Classifieds on HWLuxx forum . Good reference cards blew them out , but, let us put this aside. 1 more, thanks for the info regarding the PWTGT , voltage etc.
> 
> I have settled with 100%PWTGT on the newer Skyn3T ref BIOS - 1.21 V default and 1205MHz on both cards, 24/7- both cards WC.


You are looking in the wrong place, go here: http://hwbot.org/
Lots of reference cards have golden chips nowadays, you see, as the 28mn process matures more GPU's have less leakage and OC better than the early ones!
Have a peak in one of my articles:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_"First gen will (likely to) be released with the same fabrication nodes as Kepler (28mn) why?
Lets take a peak at TSMC (Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Company)!









TSMC has Low power and high performance designs;

*Low power:*

SiON (silicon oxynitride) - CLN28LP - low-cost/low-power devices

HKMG (high-? dielectric multi gate) - CLN28HPL - low-power/low-leakage chips

*High Performance for graphics processors or microprocessors:*

HKMG - CLN28HP

Currently TSMC is ramping mass production in 20mn BUT (you knew there was a BUT coming right?) its not for high performance designs...








Back in 2011 TSMC was already mass producing 28mn (on low power designs) but full Kepler only hit the market in 2013, leaving 2 years gap in between starting to produce and actually having good yields in high performance chips!
So nvidia will rely on good old 28mn fabrication for first gen Maxwell!

Dont expect a full Maxwell beast upon release, that will come after the die shrink in second gen (hopefully 20mn) and of course nvidia has to do the "milking" (suck every $$$ out of each generation to go to the next, that being refresh or new architecture!







)
Compared to Kepler, Maxwell has more registers per thread, more registers per CUDA core, more shared memory per CUDA core and a lot more L2 cache per GPU, upgraded compute performance but more important, doubled their performance-per-watt!




Some "wafers" for those who never saw one!









But having 10mn doesnt mean we will see 10mn GPU's at that time frame, luckily we will have (Finfets instead of HKMG) 14/16mn on Volta!








The problem is next-generation 20nm bulk high-K metal gate and 16/14nm FinFET process will have a higher cost per gate than today's 28nm HKMG!
The 16/14nm FinFET node uses the same interconnect structure as 20nm, so the chip area is only 8-10% smaller than 20nm. In addition, this node faces yield issues related to stress control, overlay, and factors related to the step coverage and process uniformity of 3D structures!
Meaning yields ($$$$) will determine how soon we will see a beastly GPU released! As the 28 HKGM matures (wafer depreciation costs) and yields increase, costs decrease meaning even in 2017 the costs will be much lower than 28mn, FinFETs can be used for high-performance or ultra-dense designs but are not cost effective in mainstream semiconductors. Consequently, the industry faces a mismatch between what is being promoted by wafer vendors and what their customers need. If this means anything, we will see very high GPU priced chips (with Finfet fab 14/16mn) [You all remember the Titans high prices last year, now you know why!] and less powerful and much lesser priced cards with 20mn HKGM! Scaling to 10nm and 7nm nodes will entail additional wafer processing challenges for which the industry is not well prepared for the next 5 years!
There are other options (FD SOI and 450mm wafers) but let see what will happen!

What will this mean for us gamers?
That for the Titan/780/ owners( voltmod enabled guys!







) the estimate 20/25% increase in performance is not enough to cut losses!
Lets wait for second gen (maybe 2015 christmas?) and do our math then!









DISCLAIMER: This is my exercise of reasoning with my knowledge of electronics and market, all can change as the $$$$ rules above all else!





















"_



Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## famich

Hello,
another nice article to read !! You should be on the spot of Videocardz, Semiaccurate tabloids , man !!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> Hello,
> another nice article to read !! You should be on the spot of Videocardz, Semiaccurate tabloids , man !!


Nah! I'm quite comfortable at home (OCN)









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## derfer

On only 1175mv I hit 100% power in Crysis 3 according to the afterburner charts, average 95%. I don't think I'd cap it at 300 if it's possible to get that high with the stock volts and just gaming. Instead I'd cap how much higher you can go, like stop it at 105%.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Oh but I can change almost all the fan parameters in any bios now... i already modded some for linux guys for folding purposes!


I don't suppose you have a hex diff handy for bumping the 100% fan speed on a reference 780Ti all the way up to 5200rpm?


----------



## MadHatter5045

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Lets put this to rest:
> 
> You can always choose with the slider what ever power target your card will have: Min 300W - Max 600W, my advice has always been to leave PT at default 300W = 100% and only increase it if you see stutters or frame drops!
> As soon as you increase the slider and your card is power hungry, the voltage will allow more current into the card (THE AMOUNT ALWAYS DEPENDING ON THE SLIDER) and usually with stock air coolers (ACX as well) that are *not capable of handling more than 350W of continued heat but to a much lesser extent a split second heat spike in the mosfets (VRM's)*! on top of that i see lots of people using kombustor, mining, oc scanner, occt etc *without knowing exactly how those programs should be run*,( If anyone interested in mining with 780Ti, PM *Gordan* for the safest settings) loading the card to an extreme generating more heat that the cooler can handle!
> 
> 
> 
> In RED the Power Mosfets (Actually DrMos Modules for High current DC-DC conversion) for core and Memory (U8-U13 = core, U98/U99 Memory)
> (The problem with Mosfets is their tiny size, they generate huge amounts of heat and only have a very small size making it very difficult to dissipate all that heat effectively, if there is a heat spike, even with LN2 they just "blow"...)
> 
> 
> In Yellow the Inductors (Current) [R22] for the core and [R33] for the memory
> 
> In BLUE the Capacitors (Voltage)
> 
> 
> 
> (Capacitors and inductors are similar in the way that a capacitor resists a change of a voltage and an inductor resists a change in current. The way how 'strong' they can resist depends on their value.)
> 
> In GREEN more Mosfets (4) and the NCP4206 Voltage controller 6 Phases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unseen in the pic are: Memory voltage controller and the monitoring chip INA3221
> 
> 
> 
> Now:
> 
> ON AIR COOLING (STOCK COOLER, ACX, COOLER WITH LESS DISSIPATION THAN 350W
> 
> DON'T GO OVER:
> 
> With newer bios revisions: 300W x 120% PT = 360W
> With older bios revisions: 330W x 110% PT= 363W
> 
> WATERCOOLING:
> 
> ANY BIOS REVISION: be extremely careful with anything over 450W!
> 
> Read my articles for further headsup:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
> "TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL
> 
> 
> 
> (where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)
> 
> Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:
> 
> 
> 
> It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB/PrecisionX gets its hardware monitor readings from!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
> The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
> Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
> YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
> Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
> It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP with my formula:
> 
> aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _"...Voltage is just is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work, Current is the flow of electric charge and wattage is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage! *V * I = W* ("I" is the variable for current, or amperage, in electronics and physics. It stands for "Impetus".)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you set a higher power limit, you are allowing for more amperage to be drawn, but it doesnt mean ITS drawing that amperage as its just a upper limit you set with the slider!
> It depends on the load the card has from the software its running! The more harsher it is the more power it draws, voltage only will allow more amperage to flow.
> Conductor materials tend to increase their resistivity with an increase in temperature!
> The reasons for these changes in resistivity can be explained by considering the flow of current through the material. The flow of current is actually the movement of electrons from one atom to another under the influence of an electric field. Electrons are very small negatively charged particles and will be repelled by a negative electric charge and attracted by a positive electric charge. Therefore if an electric potential is applied across a conductor (positive at one end, negative at the other) electrons will "migrate" from atom to atom towards the positive terminal.
> Only some electrons are free to migrate however. Others within each atom are held so tightly to their particular atom that even an electric field will not dislodge them. The current flowing in the material is therefore due to the movement of "free electrons" and the number of free electrons within any material compared with those tightly bound to their atoms is what governs whether a material is a good conductor (many free electrons) or a good insulator (hardly any free electrons).
> The effect of heat on the atomic structure of a material is to make the atoms vibrate, and the higher the temperature the more violently the atoms vibrate.
> In a conductor, which already has a large number of free electrons flowing through it, the vibration of the atoms causes many collisions between the free electrons and the captive electrons. Each collision uses up some energy from the free electron and is the basic cause of resistance. The more the atoms jostle around in the material the more collisions are caused and hence the greater the resistance to current flow.
> So to sum it up, we want lower temperatures which lead to lower electrical resistance, hence having less heat produced as waste and more power to our Titans/780´s cores to OC higher!
> HEAT KILLS!
> Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
> Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit.
> The lower the temperature the better! My advice is always go water, that way your VRM's are roughly the same temperature as the core, max VRM's operating temperature is 85C (voltage controller, caps etc) on some parts and others( mosfets) 125C (Absolute MAX), so, hitting 80C on the core means that other VRM components are above spec temp and others are just below!
> Rule of the thumb in semi-conductors is 10C less doubles the elements life, also leakage current increases exponentially (leakage current doubles for every 8 to 10 °C increase in temperature). This is a very good reason to try to keep the operating temperature as low as possible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "_
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor






Great info! That really helps me a lot!!

BTW is there any plan for a bios for water cooling only that would allow the fan to be completely disabled?


----------



## gordan

You don't need to "disable" the fan. Not having it connected does that.


----------



## MadHatter5045

PX pegs the fan at 26% at lowest (even though I don't have a fan) and other software (HWINFO64) reads it as spinning at 0 RPM which I believe means that power is still being pushed to the connector (and wasted).

In the interest of being thorough in my explanation: Other fan connectors in the system (on the motherboard) that are not hooked up do not show up, unlike the GPU fan reading 0 RPM. If it was disabled I would think it wouldn't show up either, but hey what do I know I'm not the one writing these BIOS lol.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadHatter5045*
> 
> PX pegs the fan at 26% at lowest (even though I don't have a fan) and other software (HWINFO64) reads it as spinning at 0 RPM which I believe means that power is still being pushed to the connector (and wasted).
> 
> In the interest of being thorough in my explanation: Other fan connectors in the system (on the motherboard) that are not hooked up do not show up, unlike the GPU fan reading 0 RPM. If it was disabled I would think it wouldn't show up either, but hey what do I know I'm not the one writing these BIOS lol.


Dude - the voltage may be being supplied, but 0 amps are being drawn, thus no power is being used ("wasted", as you put it). You cannot use power without any load being connected.

What you _might_ be able to do is completely shut down the circuit managing and monitoring the fan which might save you a milliwatt or so, but it's really not worth bothering with.


----------



## MadHatter5045

Ok, it was just a thought no need to be mad


----------



## nick779

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Nah! I'm quite comfortable at home (OCN)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Does the bios set the ram read in GPUz, or is that hardware based too?

I just want to make sure a good bios is on the card when it gets sent back. I dont need a $700 purchase going down the drain because I tried to RMA a card thats not taking flashes properly.


----------



## darwing




----------



## coc_james

Looks like this is about my limit. Going to need more than 1.212 volts to go higher. I have the headroom, temp wise. Just running some quick benches before I tear this thing down and RMA my CPU.

On a positive note, just moved to 10th place, on Catzilla single gpu 1080p.


----------



## Djinn206

I've got two EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC ACX, both flashed with the Skyn3t-BIOS. Without further OC, both cards run at 1072 MHz, first one with 1,037V, second one with 1,075V. Is it possible to overvolt them both to 1,100V only? Because I can only overvolt them to 1,212V when setting both OV-sliders to maximum. Everything in between keeps the voltage at 1,037V and 1,075V under full load. But I have heat issues on the first card with 1,212V because the ACX coolers are not the best for running SLI.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> I don't suppose you have a *hex diff* handy for bumping the 100% fan speed on a reference 780Ti all the way up to 5200rpm?


And spoil your fun? no way...







You'll have PM soon!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadHatter5045*


Listen to Gordan! When a system (cooler fan) has no "work" (there is no fan), there is no energy "wasted"








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nick779*
> 
> Does the bios set the ram read in GPUz, or is that hardware based too?
> I just want to make sure a good bios is on the card when it gets sent back. I dont need a $700 purchase going down the drain because I tried to RMA a card thats not taking flashes properly.


Just RMA the card and dont worry, it EVGA!








Any problem PM *EVGA-JacobF* Hardware Rep.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djinn206*
> 
> I've got two EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC ACX, both flashed with the Skyn3t-BIOS. Without further OC, both cards run at 1072 MHz, first one with 1,037V, second one with 1,075V. Is it possible to overvolt them both to 1,100V only? Because I can only overvolt them to 1,212V when setting both OV-sliders to maximum. Everything in between keeps the voltage at 1,037V and 1,075V under full load. But I have heat issues on the first card with 1,212V because the ACX coolers are not the best for running SLI.


You can always try the volt mod and set the voltage directly in AB!








You have a link in my SIG to my Volt Mod guide!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## nick779

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> And spoil your fun? no way...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll have PM soon!
> Listen to Gordan! When a system (cooler fan) has no "work" (there is no fan), there is no energy "wasted"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just RMA the card and dont worry, it EVGA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any problem PM *EVGA-JacobF* Hardware Rep.
> You can always try the volt mod and set the voltage directly in AB!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a link in my SIG to my Volt Mod guide!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Im overly paranoid sometimes, I cant help it.


----------



## vilius572

Should I get two asus dcu2/msi gaming gtx 780 or evga gtx 780ti kingpin and second one later on? I will have custom loop in my system. If I buy two 780's I will not have enough money for waterblock, but if I buy kingpin I can afford waterblock then.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Should I get two asus dcu2/msi gaming gtx 780 or evga gtx 780ti kingpin and second one later on? I will have custom loop in my system. If I buy two 780's I will not have enough money for waterblock, but if I buy kingpin I can afford waterblock then.


*Classified K|NGP|N Edition or Classic Classified*!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> *K|NGP|N or Classified*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


even if two 780's perform better?


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> even if two 780's perform better?


buy these

http://www.overclock.net/t/1504270/wts-wtt-2-evga-gtx-780-ti-with-ek-blocks-and-backplates


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> even if two 780's perform better?


You said you will buy another later on...








But MunneY's cards are at a good price, even im feeling temped...


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You said you will buy another later on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But MunneY's cards are at a good price, even im feeling temped...


Yes I will buy another kingpin later on







I can't buy MunneY's ones because one guy buying them one Friday already.


----------



## derfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Should I get two asus dcu2/msi gaming gtx 780 or evga gtx 780ti kingpin and second one later on? I will have custom loop in my system. If I buy two 780's I will not have enough money for waterblock, but if I buy kingpin I can afford waterblock then.


At max overclocks my friend with a near identical system to mine gets around 80 fps in Crysis 3 with his 780s and I get about 50 with my 780 Ti on 1440p. So it's a nice performance difference but he had to spend a lot to keep those cards cool. I guess just ask yourself if you're willing to wait on the cooling. I do that a lot, overspend on the cards and sort of the cooling months later. Gets a little old for me. I like to have it done.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derfer*
> 
> At max overclocks my friend with a near identical system to mine gets around 80 fps in Crysis 3 with his 780s and I get about 50 with my 780 Ti on 1440p. So it's a nice performance difference but he had to spend a lot to keep those cards cool. I guess just ask yourself if you're willing to wait on the cooling. I do that a lot, overspend on the cards and sort of the cooling months later. Gets a little old for me. I like to have it done.


getting one kingpin and waterblock for it. That's it


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> buy these
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1504270/wts-wtt-2-evga-gtx-780-ti-with-ek-blocks-and-backplates


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You said you will buy another later on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But MunneY's cards are at a good price, even im feeling temped...


Yeah... buy his!


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Yeah... buy his!


Yeah. I want to buy his cards too but there might be a guy who going to buy them before me


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Yeah... buy his!


WAM*!!! Aren't your cards already sold?!?!?!

> http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/12400_100#post_22642072

(Wait A Minute*)









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> WAM*!!! Aren't your cards already sold?!?!?!
> 
> > http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/12400_100#post_22642072
> 
> (Wait A Minute*)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Not yet, but they definintely need to be!


----------



## SirWaWa

joining the club
got a good deal on this and hopped on it
I have to say this is the best PC component purchase I have ever made
picked up the evga 780Ti superclocked acx version
the temps on this are amazing and the card is virtually noiseless
this easily destroys my previous sli 580's


----------



## bigblock990

Which is the correct core clock speed?

In first page of gpuz it reports 1281mhz (overclocked skynet bios) but when i run the render test (or any 3d app) the core clock sensor shows 1255mhz


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jvill

Joining here!
Just got this beast card with the reference cooler.

Which guys do you think is "safer" for the card? To have it run 80~82C while gaming (stressful conditions like Battlefield 4 @2880x1620 , Batman Arkham @3200x1800, Assassin's Creed 4 @2560x1440). Or do an aggressive fan profile which reaches 90-100% fan speed when reaching 80C to keep around the card roughly 75~78C?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> Which is the correct core clock speed?
> In first page of gpuz it reports 1281mhz (overclocked skynet bios) but when i run the render test (or any 3d app) the core clock sensor shows 1255mhz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Reflash the card!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jvill*
> 
> Joining here!
> Just got this beast card with the reference cooler.
> Which guys do you think is "safer" for the card? To have it run 80~82C while gaming (stressful conditions like Battlefield 4 @2880x1620 , Batman Arkham @3200x1800, Assassin's Creed 4 @2560x1440). Or do an aggressive fan profile which reaches 90-100% fan speed when reaching 80C to keep around the card roughly 75~78C?


The lower the better! In case you missed some of my articles about it:

_"Rule of the thumb in semi-conductors is 10C less doubles the elements life, also leakage current increases exponentially (leakage current doubles for every 8 to 10 °C increase in temperature). This is a very good reason to try to keep the operating temperature as low as possible!"_



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_You can always choose with the slider what ever power target your card will have: Min 300W - Max 600W, my advice has always been to leave PT at default 300W = 100% and only increase it if you see stutters or frame drops!
As soon as you increase the slider and your card is power hungry, the voltage will allow more current into the card (THE AMOUNT ALWAYS DEPENDING ON THE SLIDER) and usually with stock air coolers (ACX as well) that are *not capable of handling more than 350W of continued heat but to a much lesser extent a split second heat spike in the mosfets (VRM's)*! on top of that i see lots of people using kombustor, mining, oc scanner, occt etc *without knowing exactly how those programs should be run*,( If anyone interested in mining with 780Ti, PM *Gordan* for the safest settings) loading the card to an extreme generating more heat that the cooler can handle!



In RED the Power Mosfets (Actually DrMos Modules for High current DC-DC conversion) for core and Memory (U8-U13 = core, U98/U99 Memory)
(The problem with Mosfets is their tiny size, they generate huge amounts of heat and only have a very small size making it very difficult to dissipate all that heat effectively, if there is a heat spike, even with LN2 they just "blow"...)


In Yellow the Inductors (Current) [R22] for the core and [R33] for the memory

In BLUE the Capacitors (Voltage)



(An capacitor and inductor are similar in the way that a capacitor resists a change of a voltage and an inductor resists a change in current. The way how 'strong' they can resist depends on their value.)

In GREEN more Mosfets (4) and the NCP4206 Voltage controller 6 Phases




Unseen in the pic are: Memory voltage controller and the monitoring chip INA3221



Now:

ON AIR COOLING (STOCK COOLER, ACX, COOLER WITH LESS DISSIPATION THAN 350W

DON'T GO OVER:

With newer bios revisions: 300W x 120% PT = 360W
With older bios revisions: 330W x 110% PT= 363W

WATERCOOLING:

ANY BIOS REVISION: be extremely careful with anything over 450W!_





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB/PrecisionX gets its hardware monitor readings from!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP with my formula:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)_





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_"...Voltage is just is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work, Current is the flow of electric charge and wattage is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage! *V * I = W* ("I" is the variable for current, or amperage, in electronics and physics. It stands for "Impetus".)








When you set a higher power limit, you are allowing for more amperage to be drawn, but it doesnt mean ITS drawing that amperage as its just a upper limit you set with the slider!
It depends on the load the card has from the software its running! The more harsher it is the more power it draws, voltage only will allow more amperage to flow.
Conductor materials tend to increase their resistivity with an increase in temperature!
The reasons for these changes in resistivity can be explained by considering the flow of current through the material. The flow of current is actually the movement of electrons from one atom to another under the influence of an electric field. Electrons are very small negatively charged particles and will be repelled by a negative electric charge and attracted by a positive electric charge. Therefore if an electric potential is applied across a conductor (positive at one end, negative at the other) electrons will "migrate" from atom to atom towards the positive terminal.
Only some electrons are free to migrate however. Others within each atom are held so tightly to their particular atom that even an electric field will not dislodge them. The current flowing in the material is therefore due to the movement of "free electrons" and the number of free electrons within any material compared with those tightly bound to their atoms is what governs whether a material is a good conductor (many free electrons) or a good insulator (hardly any free electrons).
The effect of heat on the atomic structure of a material is to make the atoms vibrate, and the higher the temperature the more violently the atoms vibrate.
In a conductor, which already has a large number of free electrons flowing through it, the vibration of the atoms causes many collisions between the free electrons and the captive electrons. Each collision uses up some energy from the free electron and is the basic cause of resistance. The more the atoms jostle around in the material the more collisions are caused and hence the greater the resistance to current flow.
So to sum it up, we want lower temperatures which lead to lower electrical resistance, hence having less heat produced as waste and more power to our Titans/780´s cores to OC higher!
HEAT KILLS!
Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit.
The lower the temperature the better! My advice is always go water, that way your VRM's are roughly the same temperature as the core, max VRM's operating temperature is 85C (voltage controller, caps etc) on some parts and others( mosfets) 125C (Absolute MAX), so, hitting 80C on the core means that other VRM components are above spec temp and others and below!
Rule of the thumb in semi-conductors is 10C less doubles the elements life, also leakage current increases exponentially (leakage current doubles for every 8 to 10 °C increase in temperature). This is a very good reason to try to keep the operating temperature as low as possible!







"_



Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Reflash the card!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


This is the second time I have flashed the skynet bios on this card with the same results. Running skynet bios with no overclock, gpuz reports 1045mhz on the first page, but when I run the render test the sensor shows 1020mhz.


----------



## MadHatter5045

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> This is the second time I have flashed the skynet bios on this card with the same results. Running skynet bios with no overclock, gpuz reports 1045mhz on the first page, but when I run the render test the sensor shows 1020mhz.


You could possibly be throttling (though I doubt it), what is your cooling situation?


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadHatter5045*
> 
> You could possibly be throttling (though I doubt it), what is your cooling situation?


Card is under water, max temp 31c with +235core +100mem 1.212v power target set to 115%, with prioritize temp 85c.

I don't believe its throttling, as it will hold clocks perfectly, its just that the clock speed on first page, and the clock speed from sensor page don't match.

Even with just skynet bios and no overclock, when I run the gpuz render test, it reports clocks at 1020 and not 1045. This is with card at 21c


----------



## hatlesschimp

Built a new z97 with 4970k and bought two Gigabyte gtx 780 ti windforce ghz editions.

Havent tried to oc them yet but found them Smashing games in 1080p lol obviously overkill and thanks to nvidias half baked drivers I can only use one with sli disengaged for 4k 60hz gaming however it still held its own and had me at 30fps for arma 3 online.


----------



## KFume

Hey guys I've been away from this thread for a couple weeks and it has grown so much. To save me the burden of going back couple hundred posts to find my answer I was hoping it can get answered here. I have the GTX 780 Ti Superclocked Reference (EVGA 03G-P4-2883-KR) I remember that the guys were working on another BIOS version, and it seems like some of the versions had been changed but I cannot be sure. So, was there another version released, and what would be the proper version for my card. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Luumi

Finally, thanks to ASUS I got a new tool to OC the matrix card. XCB or xtreme control board for 780 ti matrix







. I hope this way I wont kill the card instantly lol, no more gpu tweak.


----------



## VSG

How did you get that?


----------



## Luumi

I asked for one at rog site, and ASUS gave me one for free. That one will never go retail. Came from taiwan to my home door in Finland in 3 days lol.

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/coolice/media/123123_zpsbcd8872f.png.html


----------



## VSG

I need to do that also then, that's the only thing keeping me from buying the same card. Which Asus site are you referring to?


----------



## nick779

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Built a new z97 with 4970k and bought two Gigabyte gtx 780 ti windforce ghz editions.
> 
> Havent tried to oc them yet but found them Smashing games in 1080p lol obviously overkill and thanks to nvidias half baked drivers I can only use one with sli disengaged for 4k 60hz gaming however it still held its own and had me at 30fps for arma 3 online.


most reviews say those cards arent stable at stock speeds, hows your OC going?


----------



## hatlesschimp

I dont think I will need to overclock them. Man they are powerful! Just need some good drivers.

Asic 66.6 and 74.8.


----------



## Luumi

Try and see how high you can get them







.


----------



## MunneY

alright guys... my tis are officially sold....























the good news is...

i have 2 classys on their way!


----------



## evoll88

When I get the ti's in from Munney and get them in my rig can I get added to this list ?? Want to thank Munney for the deal on the cards and can't wait to try them out.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evoll88*
> 
> When I get the ti's in from Munney and get them in my rig can I get added to this list ?? Want to thank Munney for the deal on the cards and can't wait to try them out.


Welcome to the club... and you did me a favor


----------



## Thetbrett

broke the 1200 barrier! 1208 stable with Skyn3t bios. 115% PT 1.212v, and memory 1850. Not going to run at that speed all the time, temps get up to 84 top card,70 bottom, but always nice to know it can do it stable. Ran Valley for half an hour, a few stutters to start with, but saw none for the rest of the run. I still can't find much info on my cards, no reviews etc. Tried emailing Galaxy to no effect. I did read that Galaxy did a recall on their first reference model, so perhaps this is the replacement and the black cooler is to differentiate it. Anyway thanx Occam, happy chappy here


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> broke the 1200 barrier! 1208 stable with Skyn3t bios. 115% PT 1.212v, and memory 1850. Not going to run at that speed all the time, temps get up to 84 top card,70 bottom, but always nice to know it can do it stable. Ran Valley for half an hour, a few stutters to start with, but saw none for the rest of the run. I still can't find much info on my cards, no reviews etc. Tried emailing Galaxy to no effect. I did read that Galaxy did a recall on their first reference model, so perhaps this is the replacement and the black cooler is to differentiate it. Anyway *thanx Occam, happy chappy here*


Glad you are happy!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## coc_james

I was wondering if anyone had any experience with the G10, mated to the 780ti. Their website says it is compatible. But I've read a few reviews that says it doesn't work.

If you have used it and it does work, which AIO do you recommend?

Also, what other items might I need?
Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## vilius572

Just ordered 780ti kingpin







Not sure if I should be happy though


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> This is the second time I have flashed the skynet bios on this card with the same results. Running skynet bios with no overclock, gpuz reports 1045mhz on the first page, but when I run the render test the sensor shows 1020mhz.


@OccamRazor Any ideas for me to try?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> @OccamRazor Any ideas for me to try?


Flash stock bios and check if it happens! (But do it now, don't trust any other earlier observations)


----------



## KFume

You should be jumping in joy, what's wrong with you









Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KFume*
> 
> You should be jumping in joy, what's wrong with you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


nothing wrong with me but prices for GPUs in norway is wrong. I had to pay $1105 for it.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Flash stock bios and check if it happens! (But do it now, don't trust any other earlier observations)


How will I know if the core clock sensor is reporting correctly with the stock bios? The sensor will be showing boost clocks, with the first page reporting 876mhz base clock?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> How will I know if the core clock sensor is reporting correctly with the stock bios? The sensor will be showing boost clocks, with the first page reporting 876mhz base clock?


Just check for speed differences and let me know what did you find!


----------



## derfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coc_james*
> 
> I was wondering if anyone had any experience with the G10, mated to the 780ti. Their website says it is compatible. But I've read a few reviews that says it doesn't work.
> 
> If you have used it and it does work, which AIO do you recommend?
> 
> Also, what other items might I need?
> Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


Worked fine for me http://www.overclock.net/t/1487012/official-nzxt-kraken-g10-owners-club/760#post_22610120


----------



## KFume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KFume*
> 
> You should be jumping in joy, what's wrong with you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> nothing wrong with me but prices for GPUs in norway is wrong. I had to pay $1105 for it.
Click to expand...

I was kidding. That's very expensive, take good care of it.









Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## vilius572

Will throw it downstairs few times but I will look good after it


----------



## gagac1971

hey guys i have evga gtx 780 ti sc runing on nvidia 340.52 driver.when playing clock never pass about 892 mhz.other games i play on 1250 mhz but this game dont work well....
i think the problem is whit the nvidia drivers.....


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> hey guys i have evga gtx 780 ti sc runing on nvidia 340.52 driver.when playing clock never pass about 892 mhz.other games i play on 1250 mhz but this game dont work well....
> i think the problem is whit the nvidia drivers.....


Re-install drivers but first remove them and clean your system with DDU: http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html
If its still happens, remove PX, delete PX installation folder, reboot and re-install PX!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Just ordered 780ti kingpin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I should be happy though


You can send it to me, I will be happy for you!


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> You can send it to me, I will be happy for you!


sure! You pay shipping then


----------



## sweenytodd

Anyone knows if the Kraken G10 will fit in the GTX780TI-DC2OC-3GD5?

I've already asked at Kraken G10 owners club and no one knows.


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweenytodd*
> 
> Anyone knows if the Kraken G10 will fit in the GTX780TI-DC2OC-3GD5?
> 
> I've already asked at Kraken G10 owners club and no one knows.


As long as its using reference design pcb it should.


----------



## sweenytodd

It has a non-reference PCB by the way.


----------



## z0ki

Guys, is anyone else experiencing weird shadowplay recording aspect ratios? Recorded some game play from iRacing and the video size is 960x1080.

Anyone else experiencing this or has in the past that can help me out?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Djinn206

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You can always try the volt mod and set the voltage directly in AB!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a link in my SIG to my Volt Mod guide!


Man, I really have to thank you! The Volt Mod worked. I am now running both my cards at 1137 MHz (which is original boost) with 1,05v set in Afterburner (resulting in fluctuating 1,03-1,08v effectively). Both stay under 80 degrees under full load with no more throttling. Originally I had my top card overheating and throttling down to 1020 MHz under full load. As it is now, I'm really happy. Thanks again!


----------



## KFume

Anyone try out EVA Precision X 15 5.0.0? Thoughts?

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## VSG

Wait it out, they haven't worked out all the bugs/OSD issue yet.


----------



## KFume

Yea I downloaded it from linustechtips. It's not stable though it keeps crashing my system. The UI looks nice, let's me set my mV to 1300 where as EVA Precision X 4.2.1 only sets it to 1212 mV. There's also I new option called Pixel Clock, don't know what this is.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## VSG

Stick to Precision-X 4 or Afterburner for now, there are some potentially card killing bugs in there- especially on the stock cooler.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KFume*
> 
> Yea I downloaded it from linustechtips. It's not stable though it keeps crashing my system. The UI looks nice, let's me set my mV to 1300 where as EVA Precision X 4.2.1 only sets it to 1212 mV. There's also I new option called Pixel Clock, don't know what this is.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


Pixel clock is to overclock your monitors refresh rate. So if it's a 60hz screen you could overclock it to around 75-86hz quite easily. Same with 120hz screens can go to 130hz etc.

The max voltage allowed is 1.212v, but you can use something like classified overvolt tool to set it to as much as you desire.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Will throw it downstairs few times but I will look good after it


only if Kai Man Wong (Digitalrev) would do gpu reviews as well...we might get to see gpu's thrown down the stairs


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djinn206*
> 
> Man, I really have to thank you! The Volt Mod worked. I am now running both my cards at 1137 MHz (which is original boost) with 1,05v set in Afterburner (resulting in fluctuating 1,03-1,08v effectively). Both stay under 80 degrees under full load with no more throttling. Originally I had my top card overheating and throttling down to 1020 MHz under full load. As it is now, I'm really happy. Thanks again!


Glad you're happy!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KFume*
> 
> Yea I downloaded it from linustechtips. It's not stable though it keeps crashing my system. The UI looks nice, let's me set my mV to 1300 where as EVA Precision X 4.2.1 only sets it to 1212 mV. There's also I new option called Pixel Clock, don't know what this is.
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


Stay way from it for now until its re-released with the bugs properly ironed out! It will not go beyond 1,212!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Pixel clock is to overclock your monitors refresh rate. So if it's a 60hz screen you could overclock it to around 75-86hz quite easily. Same with 120hz screens can go to 130hz etc.
> The max voltage allowed is 1.212v, but you can use something like *classified overvolt tool* to set it to as much as you desire.
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


No, his cards are not Classys...









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No, his cards are not Classys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


opps. retract that last comment from me then.. but the monitor bit stands


----------



## Lukas026

hey

I flashed the latest skyn3ts BIOS on my reference 780ti but it seems like it is already locked at 1.21v (e.g. I cant raise the voltage anymore).

Here is a picture:



Is that right ?

Lukas


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> hey
> 
> I flashed the latest skyn3ts BIOS on my reference 780ti but it seems like it is already locked at 1.21v (e.g. I cant raise the voltage anymore).
> 
> Here is a picture:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that right ?
> 
> Lukas


To control voltage use EVGA Precision 4.2.1 . MSI Afterburner doesn't support 780 Ti voltage control properly.


----------



## Lukas026

I tried EVGA PX also. it just seems that this new BIOS Ocamm linked a few pages back, is by default at 1.212V. I can apply lower voltage and it works.

My question is not "why cant I raise voltage". I am askig if this new revision of the reference 780ti BIOS is set to 1.212V by dafault









Thanks for clarification

EDIT: I am using this one:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Its not yet in the OP!
> 
> Skyn3t780TiRef.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> only if Kai Man Wong (Digitalrev) would do gpu reviews as well...we might get to see gpu's thrown down the stairs


Yeah lol


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> I tried EVGA PX also. it just seems that this new BIOS Ocamm linked a few pages back, is by default at 1.212V. I can apply lower voltage and it works.
> My question is not "why cant I raise voltage". I am askig if this new revision of the reference 780ti BIOS is set to 1.212V by dafault
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for clarification
> EDIT: I am using this one:


Because its at the max... I changed some bios settings to allow more stable voltage, as lots of users were reporting not being able to go higher even when set 1,212V in PX and also some had to use K-boost all the time or voltage wouldnt go up at all!
But if you want the voltage control back i can cook another bios!









OR

You can try to use the *volt mod (yes it works if you don't go above 1,212V)* then you can input the voltage numerals directly and say goodbye to offset values!

Proof here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/12400_100#post_22652407









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## KFume

@Occam, is there another 780 Ti BIOS the the one listed on the first page of the thread?

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## KFume

I'm referring to the 780 Ti reference card.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KFume*
> 
> I'm referring to the 780 Ti reference card.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


PM me!


----------



## Lukas026

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Its not yet in the OP!
> 
> Skyn3t780TiRef.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Because its at the max... I changed some bios settings to allow more stable voltage, as lots of users were reporting not being able to go higher even when set 1,212V in PX and also some had to use K-boost all the time or voltage wouldnt go up at all!
> But if you want the voltage control back i can cook another bios!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR
> 
> You can try to use the *volt mod (yes it works if you don't go above 1,212V)* then you can input the voltage numerals directly and say goodbye to offset values!
> 
> Proof here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/12400_100#post_22652407
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


No need at all









I just wasnt sure, if I am doing something wrong. If it is set in the bios itself that it use 1.212V by default, its fine with me (one less slider to use in AB







)

anyway thanks for quick response


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> No need at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wasnt sure, if I am doing something wrong. If it is set in the bios itself that it use 1.212V by default, its fine with me (one less slider to use in AB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> anyway thanks for quick response


Im always here for everybody!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## coc_james

A few questions, from the gpu OC newb, to the pros.

1. @1333mhz w/1.212 volts, power target locked @150%/88c, temps max @65c. Slight artifacting above this clock. Would more volts help? Or is this my frequency limit?

2. With the above in mind, would using the G10 and AIO be at all advantageous? Or are my temps good enough to push further, if possible?

Trusty Giga 780 ti OC WF3.


----------



## Silent Scone

Sad to see someone popped a vrm! It happens though. The stock BIOS even with the 106% PT just isn't enough and in certain applications it is very easy to bounce off of it continually. As a general rule on the Ti and Titan Black PCB I found there isn't a need on these to go over 120-130%. That includes benching!

Being realistic, if you're capping your framerate and running the stock bios, the occasional hiccup isn't all that apparent. I tend to stick with the stock BIOS when gaming. Call me old fashioned









Like Ed says though very likely the card was faulty to begin with.


----------



## pfinch

Hey guys!

could you please update the Gainward Phantom BIOS like the new skyn3t ones too @OccamRazor?









Thanks and regards!!!

btw. its the best OC Thread i've ever seen


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Sad to see someone popped a vrm! It happens though. The stock BIOS even with the 106% PT just isn't enough and in certain applications it is very easy to bounce off of it continually. As a general rule on the Ti and Titan Black PCB I found there isn't a need on these to go over 120-130%. That includes benching!
> Being realistic, if you're capping your framerate and running the stock bios, the occasional hiccup isn't all that apparent. I tend to stick with the stock BIOS when gaming. Call me old fashioned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like Ed says though very likely the card was faulty to begin with.


Who are you quoting?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pfinch*
> 
> Hey guys!
> could you please update the Gainward Phantom BIOS like the new skyn3t ones too @OccamRazor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and regards!!!
> btw. its the best OC Thread i've ever seen


I think i have one somewhere around here with a rabbit inside a hat!









Gainward GTX 780Ti Phantom Bios version 80.80.30.00.14

skyn3tGainward.GTX780TiPhantom.zip 135k .zip file


Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coc_james*
> 
> A few questions, from the gpu OC newb, to the pros.
> 
> 1. @1333mhz w/1.212 volts, power target locked @150%/88c, temps max @65c. Slight artifacting above this clock. Would more volts help? Or is this my frequency limit?
> 
> 2. With the above in mind, would using the G10 and AIO be at all advantageous? Or are my temps good enough to push further, if possible?
> 
> Trusty Giga 780 ti OC WF3.


[email protected],212V is very good, 150% TDP is not, lower it to 100% and raise it only if you experience stutters and frame drops!
You can't add more volts as the 780Ti is volt locked to 1,212V, only with a hard mod!
Temps are good, don't waste your money!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## coc_james

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coc_james*
> 
> A few questions, from the gpu OC newb, to the pros.
> 
> 1. @1333mhz w/1.212 volts, power target locked @150%/88c, temps max @65c. Slight artifacting above this clock. Would more volts help? Or is this my frequency limit?
> 
> 2. With the above in mind, would using the G10 and AIO be at all advantageous? Or are my temps good enough to push further, if possible?
> 
> Trusty Giga 780 ti OC WF3.
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected],212V is very good, 150% TDP is not, lower it to 100% and raise it only if you experience stutters and frame drops!
> You can't add more volts as the 780Ti is volt locked to 1,212V, only with a hard mod!
> Temps are good, don't waste your money!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor
Click to expand...

What kind of modding are we talking about? I might be willing, if you think my card is capable. When I put my rig back together and get my CPU clock tight, I will go back to the GPU and drop the tdp. And go from there. Is there a ratio I should observe for gpu/vram frequency? Or just max them both out to what ever is clean...

I was kinda thinking the same, about the cooler. This windforce unit stays super cool. I did replace the paste on it with EVGA frostbite, which dropped temps quite a bit, as well.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Just check for speed differences and let me know what did you find!


Flashed back to stock bios. gpuz says base clock 876 boost clock 928. Run render test, or valley and gpuz sensor (second tab) shows 1019.6mhz


----------



## Silent Scone

I wasn't quoting anyone. Just regarding the member with the failed card
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Who are you quoting?
> I think i have one somewhere around here with a rabbit inside a hat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gainward GTX 780Ti Phantom Bios version 80.80.30.00.14
> 
> skyn3tGainward.GTX780TiPhantom.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> Flashed back to stock bios. gpuz says base clock 876 boost clock 928. Run render test, or valley and gpuz sensor (second tab) shows 1019.6mhz


That's how it is supposed to be. "worse" cards will only boost to 1006, good cards get that 1019. The extra boost is the "kepler boost".


----------



## bigblock990

I know that its showing gpu boost. Occam is helping me troubleshoot a difference in reported clock speed when I have the skynet bios flashed. He wanted me to flash back to stock and tell him the speeds.


----------



## pfinch

you're the best occamrazor


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> Flashed back to stock bios. gpuz says base clock 876 boost clock 928. Run render test, or valley and gpuz sensor (second tab) shows 1019.6mhz


Try this one:

Skyn3t780TiRefREV2.zip 135k .zip file


Check speeds, voltages and fan speeds, report back!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I wasn't quoting anyone. Just regarding the member with the failed card












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pfinch*
> 
> you're the best occamrazor


Thanks!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Silent Scone

The best of the bestest. Without their BIOS I wouldn't of had my Classified challenging 1385 core Ti


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Try this one:
> 
> Skyn3t780TiRefREV2.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> 
> Check speeds, voltages and fan speeds, report back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


I fixed it already. Using kbt under the boost table tab, I increased max table clock to 1228.5 which placed 1045.5 in the "37" spot. Now its running the correct clocks.

So since I got that all working. I further modified your bios to match my 24/7 overclock. I set voltage to 1.212, core clock 1255, mem 3700, and 100% pwtgt equals 345w

Everything is working perfectly! Thanks to you and your brother for all your hard work and help.


----------



## Dimitri6

Hello, I've noticed that there is no difference between 34% and 38% in fan speed. Default settings are 34% for idle, about 1080-110 RPM, if I set the fan speed to 38%, the card keeps the same RPMs..only if I set the fan speed at 39%, RPM increases (about 1120-1130 rpm)..

Is this a software bug or it's normal? I have a Msi Gaming edition 780 Ti


----------



## mrazster

I have tried to search this enormous thread, if I have missed the answer, I would appreciate if someone could point me in the right direction.

A while back I bought my self a _*Gigabyte GTX780 Ti WF3 GHZ Edition*_...it´s running great under my ekwatercooling loop.
Now... I´m thinking of trying to squeeze out some more performance out of it. I have tried the 2 bioses in the first post that is meant for the WF3 cards.
Even thou they both function on my card, the settings for voltage and clocks are very different from the bios that came with the card.
I´m attaching both screenshots and the original bios file extracted with Gpu-Z.

This is how it looks with default bios without any modds done to it....during load with Uniqe Heaven.



And here is the biosfile that came with the card:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/wnohcz591jyq16k/GK110_GB_WF3_GHZ.rom

I would love to have the Powertargetlimits raised and the boost disabled.
I´m unsure about the 1.21 voltage, seemse like it´s already unlocked !?

I have tried to open up the bios in NibiTor and Keplebiostool, but modding these bioses is a tad above my level of confidence !
Any chance that anyone can help out with this ?


----------



## coc_james

EVGA PrecisionX... DL it.

My OC WF3 runs 1333mhz @ 1.212. So your GhZ version should be able to at least do that. Just open PrecisionX, open voltages, set to 1.212. Bump your clocks up a little at a time. Test, repeat, enjoy.

EDIT: and btw, as I just learned, only raise tdp(power target) as you need to.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimitri6*
> 
> Hello, I've noticed that there is no difference between 34% and 38% in fan speed. Default settings are 34% for idle, about 1080-110 RPM, if I set the fan speed to 38%, the card keeps the same RPMs..only if I set the fan speed at 39%, RPM increases (about 1120-1130 rpm)..
> Is this a software bug or it's normal? I have a Msi Gaming edition 780 Ti


Its not a bug, its RPM acceleration tolerance and its measured in %, normally its at 30%!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coc_james*
> 
> EVGA PrecisionX... DL it.
> My OC WF3 runs 1333mhz @ 1.212. So your GhZ version should be able to at least do that. Just open PrecisionX, open voltages, set to 1.212. Bump your clocks up a little at a time. Test, repeat, enjoy.
> EDIT: and btw, as I just learned, *only raise tdp(power target) as you need to*.


Indeed!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coc_james*
> 
> *What kind of modding are we talking about?* I might be willing, if you think my card is capable. When I put my rig back together and get my CPU clock tight, I will go back to the GPU and drop the tdp. And go from there. Is there a ratio I should observe for gpu/vram frequency? Or just max them both out to what ever is clean...
> I was kinda thinking the same, about the cooler. This windforce unit stays super cool. I did replace the paste on it with EVGA frostbite, which dropped temps quite a bit, as well.


The hard one, with a soldering iron: http://www.overclock.net/t/1478066/nvidia-gtx-780ti-hard-volt-mod/0_100

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## mrazster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coc_james*
> 
> EVGA PrecisionX... DL it.
> 
> My OC WF3 runs 1333mhz @ 1.212. So your GhZ version should be able to at least do that. Just open PrecisionX, open voltages, set to 1.212. Bump your clocks up a little at a time. Test, repeat, enjoy.
> 
> EDIT: and btw, as I just learned, only raise tdp(power target) as you need to.


Yeah I should have mentioned that I have tried both Precision X and Afterburnen...they work fine.

The idea was since my card seemse to have yet another bios version, it would be good to put another modded bios out there, for people with similar cards.
Default voltages and clocks differ from the bios on my card and thoose modded bioses currently in the first post.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrazster*
> 
> Yeah I should have mentioned that I have tried both Precision X and Afterburnen...they work fine.
> The idea was since my card seemse to have yet another bios version, it would be good to put another modded bios out there, for people with similar cards.
> Default voltages and clocks differ from the bios on my card and thoose modded bioses currently in the first post.


I still dont understand what do you want! A modded bios with stock voltages and clocks? Do you have a newer bios version than the one we have in the OP?

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## mrazster

OK...never mind, I´ll figure it out !








Thnx for taking the time...much appreciated.


----------



## Neurowork

Hey guys,

I got a pair of Asus 780 ti DirectCU II OC with EK waterblocks.

I flashed them with Skyn3t bios and both card run great but I'd like to push them a little bit. They run at 53C max under full load.

I tried to apply Occamrazor's GK110 overclocking guide:

First of all, I can't change my voltage with Afterburner or PrecisionX, the voltage slider doesn't do anything.

I was able to change the voltage only with Asus GPU Tweak. I'm assuming that since it is not a reference layout it makes kind of sense.

Now, I learned from reading this thread that I should increase the PT only if it hits the power limit and it throttles.
At 1.212V and 1150mhz, it throttles quite a bit. I have to raise the PT up to 135 otherwise it keeps hitting the power limit and throttling down the clock. Is that too much ? I have no idea what values I should have.

Btw, I have a Corsair 1200i.

Thanks.

Cheers !


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neurowork*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I got a pair of Asus 780 ti DirectCU II OC with EK waterblocks.
> I flashed them with Skyn3t bios and both card run great but I'd like to push them a little bit. They run at 53C max under full load.
> I tried to apply Occamrazor's GK110 overclocking guide:
> First of all, I can't change my voltage with Afterburner or PrecisionX, the voltage slider doesn't do anything.
> I was able to change the voltage only with Asus GPU Tweak. I'm assuming that since it is not a reference layout it makes kind of sense.
> Now, I learned from reading this thread that *I should increase the PT only if it hits the power limit and it throttles*.
> At 1.212V and 1150mhz, it throttles quite a bit. I have to raise the PT up to 135 otherwise it keeps hitting the power limit and throttling down the clock. Is that too much ? *I have no idea what values I should have*.
> Btw, I have a Corsair 1200i.
> Thanks.
> Cheers !


You are doing it right! There are no values as every card is different in power draw!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrazster*
> 
> OK...never mind, I´ll figure it out !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thnx for taking the time...much appreciated.


If you have a newer bios version send it to me so i can mod it!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Dimitri6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Its not a bug, its RPM acceleration tolerance and its measured in %, normally its at 30%!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


So it's perfectly normal? Because It's as if the idle speed is set to 38% but programs detect 34% lol.


----------



## mrazster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> If you have a newer bios version send it to me so i can mod it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


I sent you a PM !


----------



## MunneY

I'm gonna ask a really stupid question.

I just got my 2 "new" gtx 780 Ti Classys in. I'm having the EXACT same issue I had with my reference cards. When I use Precision X and apply 1.212v, I can overclock to +200 using the skynet bios. If I try to do 205, it won't run, 202 won't run. SOMETIMES +201 will run, but thats iffy.

What could possibly be making the cards not want to overclock past said point. Right now I'm using a 900w psu, which I know isn't enough for heavy OC'ing, but I'm only running 1 card to test it.

I know these cards can do way more than what they are, and I'm just a lil stumped.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I'm gonna ask a really stupid question.
> 
> I just got my 2 "new" gtx 780 Ti Classys in. I'm having the EXACT same issue I had with my reference cards. When I use Precision X and apply 1.212v, I can overclock to +200 using the skynet bios. If I try to do 205, it won't run, 202 won't run. SOMETIMES +201 will run, but thats iffy.
> 
> What could possibly be making the cards not want to overclock past said point. Right now I'm using a 900w psu, which I know isn't enough for heavy OC'ing, but I'm only running 1 card to test it.
> 
> I know these cards can do way more than what they are, and I'm just a lil stumped.


Try adding in increments of +13 so try +208, +221 ect. Leave mem at stock clocks to start.

What are you using to stress test your overclock?

What version of precision x are you using?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> Try adding in increments of +13 so try +208, +221 ect. Leave mem at stock clocks to start.
> 
> What are you using to stress test your overclock?
> 
> What version of precision x are you using?


using the oldest precision x before the new piece of junk.

running firestrike. to test.

btw, its the drivers crashing, not a hard freeze


----------



## bigblock990

drivers are 340.52 correct?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> drivers are 340.52 correct?


377.88 aswell


----------



## bigblock990

Are you able to overclock them at all without increasing the voltage?

I was able to get over 1200mhz with stock valtage.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> Are you able to overclock them at all without increasing the voltage?
> 
> I was able to get over 1200mhz with stock valtage.


this. my skynet bios uses 1.212 without me having to boost volts. you may be doubling up.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I'm gonna ask a really stupid question.
> I just got my 2 "new" gtx 780 Ti Classys in. I'm having the EXACT same issue I had with my reference cards. When I use Precision X and apply 1.212v, I can overclock to +200 using the skynet bios. If I try to do 205, it won't run, 202 won't run. SOMETIMES +201 will run, but thats iffy.
> What could possibly be making the cards not want to overclock past said point. Right now I'm using a 900w psu, which I know isn't enough for heavy OC'ing, but I'm only running 1 card to test it.
> I know these cards can do way more than what they are, and I'm just a lil stumped.


Why are you using PX when you have this:

Classified_v2.0.4.3.zip 203k .zip file


And if your PSU doesn't have the juice to go past a certain current per rail that the cards need as a minimum (42A), it doesn't matter if its one or two cards, from a certain point on it will happen what you describe; crashes! If the total amount of current is exceeded it will trip the OCP and reboot! Try another PSU to see if the issue replicates as you now know its not the cards because the new ones are acting like the old ones!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I'm gonna ask a really stupid question.
> 
> I just got my 2 "new" gtx 780 Ti Classys in. I'm having the EXACT same issue I had with my reference cards. When I use Precision X and apply 1.212v, I can overclock to +200 using the skynet bios. If I try to do 205, it won't run, 202 won't run. SOMETIMES +201 will run, but thats iffy.
> 
> What could possibly be making the cards not want to overclock past said point. Right now I'm using a 900w psu, which I know isn't enough for heavy OC'ing, but I'm only running 1 card to test it.
> 
> I know these cards can do way more than what they are, and I'm just a lil stumped.


i have a 950w PSU and run two ti's OC'd as far as they can go and my CPU OC to 4.4, no problems,


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> i have a 950w PSU and run two ti's OC'd as far as they can go and my CPU OC to 4.4, no problems,


Not all PSU's are alike nor have the same capacity to handle multi GPUs even if high wattage, its all has to do with the minimum amperage per rail!
If a PSU is multi rail sometimes you have to mix rails to make the PSU not triggering OCP (over current protection) in the PCIe rail, if its single rail, the amperage its not limited in each rail, the only limit is the overall PSU amperage!

Multi rail 12V total combined amperage



Single rail 12V amperage



Both are good PSU's but for our OC'ed cards its always better to go single rail PSU!









PS: The AX1500i is switchable; you can choose multi or single rail!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Luciferxy

well, so far my 2 rails PSU (25 A each, combine 540W) can run my card OC up to 110% PT, although I'm planning to replace it sometime. So, the minimum current requirement for a 250W TDP card is 21 A, right ?


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Why are you using PX when you have this:
> 
> Classified_v2.0.4.3.zip 203k .zip file
> 
> 
> And if your PSU doesn't have the juice to go past a certain current per rail that the cards need as a minimum (42A), it doesn't matter if its one or two cards, from a certain point on it will happen what you describe; crashes! *If the total amount of current is exceeded it will trip the OCP and reboot*! Try another PSU to see if the issue replicates as you now know its not the cards because the new ones are acting like the old ones!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> using the oldest precision x before the new piece of junk.
> 
> running firestrike. to test.
> 
> *btw, its the drivers crashing, not a hard freeze*


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Why are you using PX when you have this:
> 
> Classified_v2.0.4.3.zip 203k .zip file
> 
> 
> And if your PSU doesn't have the juice to go past a certain current per rail that the cards need as a minimum (42A), it doesn't matter if its one or two cards, from a certain point on it will happen what you describe; crashes! If the total amount of current is exceeded it will trip the OCP and reboot! Try another PSU to see if the issue replicates as you now know its not the cards because the new ones are acting like the old ones!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Not all PSU's are alike nor have the same capacity to handle multi GPUs even if high wattage, its all has to do with the minimum amperage per rail!
> If a PSU is multi rail sometimes you have to mix rails to make the PSU not triggering OCP (over current protection) in the PCIe rail, if its single rail, the amperage its not limited in each rail, the only limit is the overall PSU amperage!
> 
> Multi rail 12V total combined amperage
> 
> 
> 
> Single rail 12V amperage
> 
> 
> 
> Both are good PSU's but for our OC'ed cards its always better to go single rail PSU!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: The AX1500i is switchable; you can choose multi or single rail!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*


My AX1200i will be back today from RMA so I will try and see if I'm still having issues.

Here is the one I"m currently running.

http://www.antec.com/product.php?id=705185&fid=5022035&lan=nz

Also, OccamRazor, the only thing the classified tool does is allow you to change voltage, not clocks.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> My AX1200i will be back today from RMA so I will try and see if I'm still having issues.
> Here is the one I"m currently running.
> http://www.antec.com/product.php?id=705185&fid=5022035&lan=nz
> 
> 
> Also, OccamRazor,*the only thing the classified tool does is allow you to change voltage, not clocks*.


Stating the obvious heh?







What do you think i was referring to? classified tool cooking abilities?








Of course it was about voltage...








It can go up to 1.65V while PX only allows the 1,212V standard!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Stating the obvious heh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think i was referring to? classified tool cooking abilities?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it was about voltage...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It can go up to 1.65V while PX only allows the 1,212V standard!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Cards are still on air, not really wanting to push more than 1.25 on air, but it doesnt matter the volts, they still won't push above the +200


----------



## bigblock990

While it won't hurt to try a different psu, I don't think thats your problem. The antec your using now should be plenty of power for a single card.

If you were hitting ocp from drawing too much current, it would totally shutdown your pc. You stated that you were having driver crashes, not bsod, or hard shutdown.

For example my previous rig was fx8150 oc'd with a 7870 also oc'd. I had a crappy 700w apevia psu(didn't know any better at the time). I added a second 7870 in crossfire, and when I would load the gpu's it would hit ocp and completely shutoff my computer. I would have to turn off the switch on the psu to reset it.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Cards are still on air, not really wanting to push more than 1.25 on air, but it doesnt matter the volts, they still won't push above the +200


It must be your PSU then, its too much of a coincidence it happened with several cards!
try the AX1200 when you can and keep me posted!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Cards are still on air, not really wanting to push more than 1.25 on air, but it doesnt matter the volts, they still won't push above the +200


If your doing this on your "yeti" system, another idea to try would be to remove the OC from you cpu. Go back to stock settings and see if that helps your gpu problem at all.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> If your doing this on your "yeti" system, another idea to try would be to remove the OC from you cpu. Go back to stock settings and see if that helps your gpu problem at all.


I am. I replaced the motherboard yesterday and have everything at stock. As soon as the new PSU gets here, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Xsession

got an EVGA SC 780ti Ref card looking to flash the bios .. last time I tried this on my 660's went okish

Any advise so I dont brick this really expensive GPU









Trying to break 6k on 3dmark Fire strike extreme Personal best is 5765 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2462269


----------



## TorokF

Hello everyone, newbie here, just joined as I've been following the discussion about Artifacts.

I just recently got (around 20 days) a GIGABYTE GV-N78TOC-3GD GeForce GTX 780 Ti 3GB 384-Bit GDDR5 Windforce, and after few days I noticed white blinking artifacts while playing Planetside 2, sometimes they would not occur at all, sometimes every minute or so, blinking for a few seconds.

Run 3d mark Fire strike and it was perfect
Run unigine Heaven and got no Artifact whatsoever,

Then today tired of always seeing those artifacts on Planetside 2 I did run unigine Valley as I got suggested and did found artifacts just like in this video altough this videocard is a Classified, the artifacts are exactly the same as I see them.






Now all of This I've been doing with the Video card at it's current overclock by factory and with the latest WHQL Nvidia drivers, currently 340.52

My real question is, Since i've read along this thread that it's mostly a driver related issue and not the video card itself that is faulted, how come I do see them often while Playing planetside 2? And not any other game, like Titanfall and the likes.

Should I downgrade the drivers? If yes, which ones?
Should I RMA the card? Can I expect to have trouble with drivers with this videocard 6 months from now?

Thanks in advance and sorry for the walltext, I'm a real noob when it comes to summarize


----------



## Luciferxy

Not only in valley, some g3d users reported that kind of issue with lockheed martin prepar3d.

I have the same card as yours, try 337.50 driver and see if the issue persists in PS2.


----------



## TorokF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> Not only in valley, some g3d users reported that kind if issue with lockheed martin prepar3d.
> 
> I have the same card as yours, try 337.50 driver and see if the issue persists in PS2.


Thanks for answering.

Couldn't find the 337.50, will the 337.80 do?
http://www.nvidia.it/download/driverResults.aspx/76098/en

Will try now


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TorokF*
> 
> Thanks for answering.
> 
> Couldn't find the 337.50, will the 337.80 do?
> http://www.nvidia.it/download/driverResults.aspx/76098/en
> 
> Will try now


No, the latest driver that is unaffected by that issue is 337.50

http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/74685/en-us


----------



## TorokF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> No, the latest driver that is unaffected by that issue is 337.50
> 
> http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/74685/en-us


Copy and thanks, downloading again now lol.
Will give results as soon as I get them


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xsession*
> 
> got an EVGA SC 780ti Ref card looking to flash the bios .. last time I tried this on my 660's went okish
> 
> Any advise so I dont brick this really expensive GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to break 6k on 3dmark Fire strike extreme Personal best is 5765 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2462269


I had a bunch of problems trying to flash with nvflash_win and I even tried skyn3t/occam ezflash method which didn't work for me. I made a usb dos boot drive and use nvflash_dos. The instructions are shown in the first post for the club. It has worked flawlessly doing it the "old school" way.


----------



## nick779

Well, I got a bit of an upgrade with my RMA card, went from a 60% asic to a 68%

stable in valley until 1240/1875


----------



## coc_james

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TorokF*
> 
> Hello everyone, newbie here, just joined as I've been following the discussion about Artifacts.
> 
> I just recently got (around 20 days) a GIGABYTE GV-N78TOC-3GD GeForce GTX 780 Ti 3GB 384-Bit GDDR5 Windforce, and after few days I noticed white blinking artifacts while playing Planetside 2, sometimes they would not occur at all, sometimes every minute or so, blinking for a few seconds.
> 
> Run 3d mark Fire strike and it was perfect
> Run unigine Heaven and got no Artifact whatsoever,
> 
> Then today tired of always seeing those artifacts on Planetside 2 I did run unigine Valley as I got suggested and did found artifacts just like in this video altough this videocard is a Classified, the artifacts are exactly the same as I see them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now all of This I've been doing with the Video card at it's current overclock by factory and with the latest WHQL Nvidia drivers, currently 340.52
> 
> My real question is, Since i've read along this thread that it's mostly a driver related issue and not the video card itself that is faulted, how come I do see them often while Playing planetside 2? And not any other game, like Titanfall and the likes.
> 
> Should I downgrade the drivers? If yes, which ones?
> Should I RMA the card? Can I expect to have trouble with drivers with this videocard 6 months from now?
> 
> Thanks in advance and sorry for the walltext, I'm a real noob when it comes to summarize


I am an owner of the same card. I can tell you, without a doubt, that this issue is not the card. While I haven't tried Planetside 2, since I've had this GPU, I do play BF4. In BF4, I get some strange color issues, at times. But when running every stress test I can get my hands on, I have no problems until I get past the 1333mhz mark. Whether its the game or the driver, I have no clue. But I can, without a doubt, tell you, its not the card. Even Kombuster runs flawlessly. Try the 337.50 driver, as stated. I rolled back to it, from the most current, due to driver crashing. Funny, we all tout how much better Nvidia's drivers are, when compared to AMD. But lately, NVIDIA has let me down, big time.


----------



## gordan

All this slaving to version numbers is rather counterproductive. I'm still running with 331.93 drivers on XP and 7 (x64) and haven't had problems with any apps.


----------



## TorokF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coc_james*
> 
> I am an owner of the same card. I can tell you, without a doubt, that this issue is not the card. While I haven't tried Planetside 2, since I've had this GPU, I do play BF4. In BF4, I get some strange color issues, at times. But when running every stress test I can get my hands on, I have no problems until I get past the 1333mhz mark. Whether its the game or the driver, I have no clue. But I can, without a doubt, tell you, its not the card. Even Kombuster runs flawlessly. Try the 337.50 driver, as stated. I rolled back to it, from the most current, due to driver crashing. Funny, we all tout how much better Nvidia's drivers are, when compared to AMD. But lately, NVIDIA has let me down, big time.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> No, the latest driver that is unaffected by that issue is 337.50
> 
> http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/74685/en-us


Okay I did roll back to 337.50 and managed to play Planetside 2 all the time without any artifact, apart some Driver crash every now and then but very rare.

On Titanfall Instead I couldn't play for more than 20 minute straight without the game crashing :\

Goddamn drivers!

But now atleast I know for sure it's not the Card itself. Thanks guys!

P.S. Today I have some artifacts, altough in very fewer cases, and occasional driver crashes in ps2, but I know for sure that is related to the game, it was like that months ago and we were glad when nvidia released new drivers.

God this sucks!


----------



## nick779

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TorokF*
> 
> Okay I did roll back to 337.50 and managed to play Planetside 2 all the time without any artifact, apart some Driver crash every now and then but very rare.
> 
> On Titanfall Instead I couldn't play for more than 20 minute straight without the game crashing :\
> 
> Goddamn drivers!
> 
> But now atleast I know for sure it's not the Card itself. Thanks guys!
> 
> P.S. Today I have some artifacts, altough in very fewer cases, and occasional driver crashes in ps2, but I know for sure that is related to the game, it was like that months ago and we were glad when nvidia released new drivers.
> 
> God this sucks!


Im on 340.52 and I have no problems with titanfall at all.... Have you done a complete driver removal and reinstall?


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> All this slaving to version numbers is rather counterproductive. I'm still running with 331.93 drivers on XP and 7 (x64) and haven't had problems with any apps.


So true. Don't fix it if it isn't broken, as they say.
I have a bad habit of playing with Quadro drivers, for the perceived better IQ. Funny how the placebo effect works on the mind.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> So true. Don't fix it if it isn't broken, as they say.
> I have a bad habit of playing with Quadro drivers, for the perceived better IQ. Funny how the placebo effect works on the mind.


If the version number is the same, the Quadro driver is the same as the GeForce driver. It's just that the versions that get repackaged into the Quadro driver bundles get a bit of extra testing with professional 3D apps. Conversely, Quadros run just fine with standard GeForce drivers, no hacking of .inf files necessary.


----------



## falcon26

I'm getting my MSI gaming 780 TI tomorrow. Does anyone know if it has a UEFI bios out of the box or do I have to request it from MSI?


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> I'm getting my MSI gaming 780 TI tomorrow. Does anyone know if it has a UEFI bios out of the box or do I have to request it from MSI?


the MSI update tool will help you flash to UEFI if not present. I have 780-non TI GAMING, it did not come with UEFI BIOS.


----------



## Luumi

Guys! Something weird just happened. I have been strugglin to get the XCB for my 780 ti matrix working for the last few days. Suddenly a moment ago I was on youtube watching a video, card was at stock with xcb connected but it was basically disabled. The whole system suddenly shut down and leds on fans started blinking. I tested psu and it seemed to work. When I tried booting with the card plugged in to a slot but without pci-e cables connected and pci-e slot disabled I heard a small electrical shock sound like zap, pc kept running but I turned down it down.

Now the pc wont power on if the card is plugged in, it doesn't have any sings of physical damage, I cant find anything really. I can boot into OS now with overclocks and everything with a low end card. What can basically ground everyhting on a graphics card that would prevent the whole rig from powering on. Nothing happens when I press start button.


----------



## MonarchX

Something strange is going on! My idle temps were always around 24-27C @ 324Mhz GPU, but recently they climbed up to 32-35C or so when I do something as simple as browse the internet with Chrome. I know Chrome forces the card to use it 3D/Performance clocks due to hardware acceleration, but even @ 1.040v & 1006Mhz GPU w/ stock BIOS & stock/default fan profile, browsing with Chrome raises temps up to 35C! Maximum load temps stay about the same (75C), but these idle temps look odd to me. My maximum stable / artifact-free OC also went down by about 13Mhz after a few months of gaming on my EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC ACX + Backplate with the latest Skyn3t BIOS. Time to replace TIM maybe? I guess its normal for a card to slowly reduce its OC capabilities over time with air cooling that let's it get as hot as 75C (maximum temp limit set in Precision X).

WOOOAH! OccamRazor told me he was going to use the latest modded 80.80.34.00.80 BIOS he sent me for testing as the final 80.80.34.00.80 BIOS for GTX 780 Ti SC ACX for the OP, but it wasn't true! The one sent to me way before the final one as released has a different CheckSum than the one posted in the OP! The one I have has much higher values for power and who knows what that did







! The one in the OP is better I think! Damn! So much being a guinea pig pig - you don't even get candy...














*mixed feelings*


----------



## MonarchX

WOOOAH! OccamRazor told me he was going to use the latest modded 80.80.34.00.80 BIOS he sent me for testing as the final 80.80.34.00.80 BIOS for GTX 780 Ti SC ACX for the OP, but it wasn't true! The one sent to me way before the final one as released has a different CheckSum than the one posted in the OP! The one I have has much higher values for power and who knows what that did







! The one in the OP is better I think! Damn! So much being a guinea pig pig - you don't even get candy...














*mixed feelings*


----------



## SirWaWa

^ those are great idle temps, air cooled I assume? I get 29-30 degrees idle and about the same or better full load temps (low to mid 70's)
I don't have the backplate
if kepler is built as tough as fermi, degrees in the 70's is nothing especially on air cooling, I was getting high 80's with my previous 580's
did your ambient room temps change?
I notice that affects idle temps considerably more than load temps
is that your stock voltage? mine is 1.000v


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luumi*
> 
> Guys! Something weird just happened. I have been strugglin to get the XCB for my 780 ti matrix working for the last few days. Suddenly a moment ago I was on youtube watching a video, card was at stock with xcb connected but it was basically disabled. The whole system suddenly shut down and leds on fans started blinking. I tested psu and it seemed to work. When I tried booting with the card plugged in to a slot but without pci-e cables connected and pci-e slot disabled I heard a small electrical shock sound like zap, pc kept running but I turned down it down.
> Now the pc wont power on if the card is plugged in, it doesn't have any sings of physical damage, I cant find anything really. I can boot into OS now with overclocks and everything with a low end card. What can basically ground everyhting on a graphics card that would prevent the whole rig from powering on. Nothing happens when I press start button.


Time to RMA i`m afraid...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Something strange is going on! My idle temps were always around 24-27C @ 324Mhz GPU, but recently they climbed up to 32-35C or so when I do something as simple as browse the internet with Chrome. I know Chrome forces the card to use it 3D/Performance clocks due to hardware acceleration, but even @ 1.040v & 1006Mhz GPU w/ stock BIOS & stock/default fan profile, browsing with Chrome raises temps up to 35C! Maximum load temps stay about the same (75C), but these idle temps look odd to me. My maximum stable / artifact-free OC also went down by about 13Mhz after a few months of gaming on my EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC ACX + Backplate with the latest Skyn3t BIOS. Time to replace TIM maybe? I guess its normal for a card to slowly reduce its OC capabilities over time with air cooling that let's it get as hot as 75C (maximum temp limit set in Precision X).
> WOOOAH! *OccamRazor told me he was going to use the latest modded 80.80.34.00.80 BIOS he sent me for testing as the final 80.80.34.00.80 BIOS for GTX 780 Ti SC ACX for the OP, but it wasn't true! The one sent to me way before the final one as released has a different CheckSum than the one posted in the OP!* The one I have has much higher values for power and who knows what that did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! The one in the OP is better I think! Damn! So much being a guinea pig pig - you don't even get candy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *mixed feelings*


Perhaps we(you) contradicting ourselves, are we(you)? If it has a different checksum means it´s different from the posted bios, so, why cant´t it be newer than the posted one? If it´s newer, its the latest, so, its true!!! I sent you "the latest modded 80.80.34.00.80 BIOS"









And of course, blame it on the bios... _"Oh my cat threw up a ball of fur!!! That must be that damn BETA bios i flashed!!! Blasted guinea pigs, where is my sugar free chocolate?!!?!?! Anyone?!?!!?"_









Cheers

Occamrazor

If you haven´t done it yet, go to chrome settings (Advanced settings/system) and untick the: _"Use hardware acceleration when available"_ , that way it wont use the GPU!


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luumi*
> 
> Guys! Something weird just happened. I have been strugglin to get the XCB for my 780 ti matrix working for the last few days. Suddenly a moment ago I was on youtube watching a video, card was at stock with xcb connected but it was basically disabled.


Oh, I was going to buy one of these tomorrow too.
Didn't plan on going crazy like you guys with the xcb...lol

I have to send my Classified for RMA, so was going to play with one of them while I was waiting.

How much do the Matrix differ from the Classifieds, the Matrix is $6 cheaper here...lol


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luumi*
> 
> Guys! Something weird just happened. I have been strugglin to get the XCB for my 780 ti matrix working for the last few days. Suddenly a moment ago I was on youtube watching a video, card was at stock with xcb connected but it was basically disabled. The whole system suddenly shut down and leds on fans started blinking. I tested psu and it seemed to work. When I tried booting with the card plugged in to a slot but without pci-e cables connected and pci-e slot disabled I heard a small electrical shock sound like zap, pc kept running but I turned down it down.
> 
> Now the pc wont power on if the card is plugged in, it doesn't have any sings of physical damage, I cant find anything really. I can boot into OS now with overclocks and everything with a low end card. What can basically ground everyhting on a graphics card that would prevent the whole rig from powering on. Nothing happens when I press start button.


Didn't you fry another card only like a week ago??


----------



## MadHatter5045

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Time to RMA i`m afraid...
> Perhaps we(you) contradicting ourselves, are we(you)? If it has a different checksum means it´s different from the posted bios, so, why cant´t it be newer than the posted one? If it´s newer, its the latest, so, its true!!! I sent you "the latest modded 80.80.34.00.80 BIOS"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course, blame it on the bios... _"Oh my cat threw up a ball of fur!!! That must be that damn BETA bios i flashed!!! Blasted guinea pigs, where is my sugar free chocolate?!!?!?! Anyone?!?!!?"_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor
> 
> If you haven´t done it yet, go to chrome settings (Advanced settings/system) and untick the: _"Use hardware acceleration when available"_ , that way it wont use the GPU!


I'm grateful for these BIOS and the extensive work put into them. Before flashing my card was stuck at 1200mhz, now I'm up to 1319mhz (so far) in benching. It's like I got a whole new card and did a lot better in the silicon lottery


----------



## Luumi

Lol now I have 2 of these cards dead for no reason, do not buy matrix cards really. Everything was at stock this time and xcb was disabled and something went wrong while watching youtube. There is a short somewhere on the power delivery section of the card that prevents the whole system from powering on. Other 8 pin connector has 3 pins that dont give any resistance values, but the same pins on the other connector do.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Time to RMA i`m afraid...
> Perhaps we(you) contradicting ourselves, are we(you)? If it has a different checksum means it´s different from the posted bios, so, why cant´t it be newer than the posted one? If it´s newer, its the latest, so, its true!!! I sent you "the latest modded 80.80.34.00.80 BIOS"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course, blame it on the bios... _"Oh my cat threw up a ball of fur!!! That must be that damn BETA bios i flashed!!! Blasted guinea pigs, where is my sugar free chocolate?!!?!?! Anyone?!?!!?"_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor
> 
> If you haven´t done it yet, go to chrome settings (Advanced settings/system) and untick the: _"Use hardware acceleration when available"_ , that way it wont use the GPU!


I fail @ sarcasm I guess! I should have posted more smileys! I don't blame BIOS for anything. In fact I mentioned TIM as possible cause and solution. I doubt the test BIOS sent to me for testing did anything bad. The only difference between the test BIOS and the final one was Power Limit for modes other than 3D/Performance mlde. Final posted BIOS used 600W for all modes, while test one used 960W for low-clock 2D modes and 600W for 3D/Performance. Would test BIOS Power Limit of 960W in 2D mode damage the card?

I was HAPPY to find out there is a newer BIOS than the one I had as it could mean higher OC!

Occam, I still love you and appreciate your work! My previous post didn't come out right... I just clearly remember you saying that the BIOS I tested would be the one uploaded as the final BIOS, so I was confused when I learned that it was not the same BIOS. A ton of conspiracy theories rushed through my head "Am I just a pawn in a greater scheme of BIOS testing? Was he trying to kill my card? No no... No - he wouldn't... - he's Occam, OccamRazor!"


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I fail @ sarcasm I guess! I should have posted more smileys! I don't blame BIOS for anything. In fact I mentioned TIM as possible cause and solution. I doubt the test BIOS sent to me for testing did anything bad. The only difference between the test BIOS and the final one was Power Limit for modes other than 3D/Performance mlde. Final posted BIOS used 600W for all modes, while test one used 960W for low-clock 2D modes and 600W for 3D/Performance. Would test BIOS Power Limit of 960W in 2D mode damage the card?
> 
> I was HAPPY to find out there is a newer BIOS than the one I had as it could mean higher OC!
> 
> Occam, I still love you and appreciate your work! My previous post didn't come out right... I just clearly remember you saying that the BIOS I tested would be the one uploaded as the final BIOS, so I was confused when I learned that it was not the same BIOS. A ton of conspiracy theories rushed through my head "Am I just a pawn in a greater scheme of BIOS testing? Was he trying to kill my card? No no... No - he wouldn't... - he's Occam, OccamRazor!"


Come on man i was joking... im pulling your leg...


----------



## Luumi

Wow guys I found something. The rig will turn on with the card if only the left power connector is plugged in. System will post succesfully, ofc vga is not fully recognized but stil. So the right 8 pin is causing a short or some vrm components after it. There must be some peeps with knowledge who could help me troubleshooting this. I've seen people fixing this kind of issue before like swapping a shorted mosfet or something.

The bottom left pin on both connectors is giving 3.45v standby voltage. The 3 rest bottom pins next to it on the left connector are giving 0.13v whereas those same pins on the right one aren't giving anything at all.


----------



## VSG

lol you and the Matrix cards don't go well together


----------



## Luumi

You sure mate? They gave me something, im telling you. A very annoyed mind and an empty wallet, can you expect anything better?


----------



## VSG

At least they lubed up before the pain. Oh well, time for another RMA maybe? Given that they gave you the XCB explicitly to use, they may overlook the soldering.


----------



## Luumi

I want to know if it can be repaired first. I've seen people repairing this same issue, someone removed a shorted mosfet and boom card worked again with overclocks etc.


----------



## coc_james

Wondering if you have tried swapping the pcie cables, from the PSU...


----------



## dante`afk

question.

The max on air for my card that I can achieve 24/7 gamestable, even with 1.21v is 1150mhz. The card needs at least 1.125v for 1150 and the temps on load are at 72c

would I be able to get higher OC with watercooling? does lower temperatures allow more overclocking? even though I cannot go higher than 1150 stable even with 1.21 ?


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Something strange is going on! My idle temps were always around 24-27C @ 324Mhz GPU, but recently they climbed up to 32-35C or so when I do something as simple as browse the internet with Chrome. I know Chrome forces the card to use it 3D/Performance clocks due to hardware acceleration, but even @ 1.040v & 1006Mhz GPU w/ stock BIOS & stock/default fan profile, browsing with Chrome raises temps up to 35C! Maximum load temps stay about the same (75C), but these idle temps look odd to me. My maximum stable / artifact-free OC also went down by about 13Mhz after a few months of gaming on my EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC ACX + Backplate with the latest Skyn3t BIOS. Time to replace TIM maybe? I guess its normal for a card to slowly reduce its OC capabilities over time with air cooling that let's it get as hot as 75C (maximum temp limit set in Precision X).
> 
> WOOOAH! OccamRazor told me he was going to use the latest modded 80.80.34.00.80 BIOS he sent me for testing as the final 80.80.34.00.80 BIOS for GTX 780 Ti SC ACX for the OP, but it wasn't true! The one sent to me way before the final one as released has a different CheckSum than the one posted in the OP! The one I have has much higher values for power and who knows what that did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! The one in the OP is better I think! Damn! So much being a guinea pig pig - you don't even get candy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *mixed feelings*


I use chrome, I have not changed the "use hardware acceleration" so its currently checked. My card idles at 324mhz when browsing the net.


----------



## fizzle

Hey everyone,

Add me to the club. I just purchased an MSI Reference GTX 780 Ti (I love the look of this cooler).

My thoughts so far:

1. Stock fan setting is confusing. Card gets up to 82 target easily, and fan speed stays at around 50-60%. I modified it and now it sits comfortably at ~75C at 80% fan speed, and it's not even that much louder. Very quiet, very impressive actually how this thing cools. Even at full fan speed it's quieter than my old 760 Windforce 3X coolers (with the 3 80mm fans).

2. Clocks. Default is 973 or something. I added 220 MHz in afterburner, bringing up the boost clock to 1216-1226 MHz. Max voltage it draws to maintain that clock is 1.175 V. With my custom fan profile and a power target of 103% the temperature is maintained at 81C with 80% fan speed and clocks are stable at 1226 MHz. I have not added voltage or anything. Is this a good card? I'm pretty happy so far with the OCing results. This is my first time OC a reference card. I think it still has more room... I haven't tried going past +220 Mhz.

Problems:
This new card brought out some horrendously loud coil whine from my PSU (was on 2 760s SLI before and never heard a thing). Also, my PSU fan is also extremely loud and under load it's staying at a constant 100%. Easily drowns out (in volume) everything else in my build. SUCKS. Getting an RMA. Corsair HX750.

Some stuff:
GPUZ:

Valley on stock clocks:

Valley with +220MHz core:

Valley with my old GTX 760 OC (Gigabyte Windforce 3x)

Running Heaven:

ASIC quality:


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fizzle*
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> Add me to the club. I just purchased an MSI Reference GTX 780 Ti (I love the look of this cooler).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> My thoughts so far:
> 
> 1. Stock fan setting is confusing. Card gets up to 82 target easily, and fan speed stays at around 50-60%. I modified it and now it sits comfortably at ~75C at 80% fan speed, and it's not even that much louder. Very quiet, very impressive actually how this thing cools. Even at full fan speed it's quieter than my old 760 Windforce 3X coolers (with the 3 80mm fans).
> 
> 2. Clocks. Default is 973 or something. I added 220 MHz in afterburner, bringing up the boost clock to 1216-1226 MHz. Max voltage it draws to maintain that clock is 1.175 V. With my custom fan profile and a power target of 103% the temperature is maintained at 81C with 80% fan speed and clocks are stable at 1226 MHz. I have not added voltage or anything. Is this a good card? I'm pretty happy so far with the OCing results. This is my first time OC a reference card. I think it still has more room... I haven't tried going past +220 Mhz.
> 
> Problems:
> This new card brought out some horrendously loud coil whine from my PSU (was on 2 760s SLI before and never heard a thing). Also, my PSU fan is also extremely loud and under load it's staying at a constant 100%. Easily drowns out (in volume) everything else in my build. SUCKS. Getting an RMA. Corsair HX750.
> 
> Some stuff:
> GPUZ:
> 
> Valley on stock clocks:
> 
> Valley with +220MHz core:
> 
> Valley with my old GTX 760 OC (Gigabyte Windforce 3x)
> 
> Running Heaven:
> 
> ASIC quality:


82* is what stock gpu boost pushes, so that temp is perfectly safe.

Thats a pretty decent OC. I was able to hit 1255core 1850mem @ stock voltage with skynet bios.

The 780 ti are notorious for coil whine. Changing psu may not solve it completely but it can help.


----------



## fizzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> 82* is what stock gpu boost pushes, so that temp is perfectly safe.
> 
> Thats a pretty decent OC. I was able to hit 1255core 1850mem @ stock voltage with skynet bios.
> 
> The 780 ti are notorious for coil whine. Changing psu may not solve it completely but it can help.


Skynet BIOS. Flashing a new BIOS makes me nervous. I will do it sometime in the future however. Or sooner.

With regard to the coil whine...Its not the GPU itself. It's the PSU. If the RMA unit has the same problem I will probably sell it and consider another brand.

Too bad about the coil whine. I can hear it across the room.


----------



## MadHatter5045

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> question.
> 
> The max on air for my card that I can achieve 24/7 gamestable, even with 1.21v is 1150mhz. The card needs at least 1.125v for 1150 and the temps on load are at 72c
> 
> would I be able to get higher OC with watercooling? does lower temperatures allow more overclocking? even though I cannot go higher than 1150 stable even with 1.21 ?


Short answer: Yes

Long answer: Heck yes









The cooler these cards are kept the better they perform in all measurable areas.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadHatter5045*
> 
> Short answer: Yes
> 
> Long answer: Heck yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The cooler these cards are kept the better they perform in all measurable areas*.


I second this!

My max OC with skyn3t bios at 1.212v was 1281 core and 1850 mem. With the stock (reference) cooler at 100% fan.

Under water my max OC (so far, still playing around) is 1372 core and 1900 mem. This is my own modded bios (I further changed skyn3t) and 1.212v


----------



## aGriff

I have been trying to overclock my Gigabyte 780ti OC edition, and I have been running into some problems. First, a little information. I am using EVGA Precision X, GPU-Z, as well as MSI Kombustor to monitor and stress my GPU. I am cooling the card with an EK WF3 block, and have not exceeded 50C under stress testing. Also, I am using the Gigabyte Skynet bios (OC one).

The problem that I have doesn't make sense to me. Every time I try to set my voltages to 1.212 the card seems to throttle back down to stock clocks during testing. Currently I am able to achieve a core clock of 1242 @ 1.112V with about 130% TDP. However, if I set my voltages at a maximum of 1.212 it will instantly down clock (throttle?) even at these settings. Maybe I have a bad card? Could some one help me out plz!


----------



## OccamRazor

Have a read on some of my articles:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_"You can always choose with the slider what ever power target your card will have: Min 300W - Max 600W, my advice has always been to leave PT at default 300W = 100% and only increase it if you see stutters or frame drops!
As soon as you increase the slider and your card is power hungry, the voltage will allow more current into the card (THE AMOUNT ALWAYS DEPENDING ON THE SLIDER) and usually with stock air coolers (ACX as well) that are *not capable of handling more than 350W of continued heat but to a much lesser extent a split second heat spike in the mosfets (VRM's)*! on top of that i see lots of people using kombustor, mining, oc scanner, occt etc *without knowing exactly how those programs should be run*,( If anyone interested in mining with 780Ti, PM *Gordan* for the safest settings) loading the card to an extreme generating more heat that the cooler can handle!



In RED the Power Mosfets (Actually DrMos Modules for High current DC-DC conversion) for core and Memory (U8-U13 = core, U98/U99 Memory)
(The problem with Mosfets is their tiny size, they generate huge amounts of heat and only have a very small size making it very difficult to dissipate all that heat effectively, if there is a heat spike, even with LN2 they just "blow"...)


In Yellow the Inductors (Current) [R22] for the core and [R33] for the memory

In BLUE the Capacitors (Voltage)



(An capacitor and inductor are similar in the way that a capacitor resists a change of a voltage and an inductor resists a change in current. The way how 'strong' they can resist depends on their value.)

In GREEN more Mosfets (4) and the NCP4206 Voltage controller 6 Phases




Unseen in the pic are: Memory voltage controller and the monitoring chip INA3221



Now:

ON AIR COOLING (STOCK COOLER, ACX, COOLER WITH LESS DISSIPATION THAN 350W

DON'T GO OVER:

With newer bios revisions: 300W x 120% PT = 360W
With older bios revisions: 330W x 110% PT= 363W

WATERCOOLING:

ANY BIOS REVISION: be extremely careful with anything over 450W!"_





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB/PrecisionX gets its hardware monitor readings from!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP with my formula:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)_





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_"...Voltage is just is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work, Current is the flow of electric charge and wattage is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage! *V * I = W* ("I" is the variable for current, or amperage, in electronics and physics. It stands for "Impetus".)








When you set a higher power limit, you are allowing for more amperage to be drawn, but it doesnt mean ITS drawing that amperage as its just a upper limit you set with the slider!
It depends on the load the card has from the software its running! The more harsher it is the more power it draws, voltage only will allow more amperage to flow.
Conductor materials tend to increase their resistivity with an increase in temperature!
The reasons for these changes in resistivity can be explained by considering the flow of current through the material. The flow of current is actually the movement of electrons from one atom to another under the influence of an electric field. Electrons are very small negatively charged particles and will be repelled by a negative electric charge and attracted by a positive electric charge. Therefore if an electric potential is applied across a conductor (positive at one end, negative at the other) electrons will "migrate" from atom to atom towards the positive terminal.
Only some electrons are free to migrate however. Others within each atom are held so tightly to their particular atom that even an electric field will not dislodge them. The current flowing in the material is therefore due to the movement of "free electrons" and the number of free electrons within any material compared with those tightly bound to their atoms is what governs whether a material is a good conductor (many free electrons) or a good insulator (hardly any free electrons).
The effect of heat on the atomic structure of a material is to make the atoms vibrate, and the higher the temperature the more violently the atoms vibrate.
In a conductor, which already has a large number of free electrons flowing through it, the vibration of the atoms causes many collisions between the free electrons and the captive electrons. Each collision uses up some energy from the free electron and is the basic cause of resistance. The more the atoms jostle around in the material the more collisions are caused and hence the greater the resistance to current flow.
So to sum it up, we want lower temperatures which lead to lower electrical resistance, hence having less heat produced as waste and more power to our Titans/780´s cores to OC higher!
HEAT KILLS!
Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit.
The lower the temperature the better! My advice is always go water, that way your VRM's are roughly the same temperature as the core, max VRM's operating temperature is 85C (voltage controller, caps etc) on some parts and others( mosfets) 125C (Absolute MAX), so, hitting 80C on the core means that other VRM components are above spec temp and others and below!
Rule of the thumb in semi-conductors is 10C less doubles the elements life, also leakage current increases exponentially (leakage current doubles for every 8 to 10 °C increase in temperature). This is a very good reason to try to keep the operating temperature as low as possible!







"_



Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## mrazster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Have a read on some of my articles:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _"You can always choose with the slider what ever power target your card will have: Min 300W - Max 600W, my advice has always been to leave PT at default 300W = 100% and only increase it if you see stutters or frame drops!
> As soon as you increase the slider and your card is power hungry, the voltage will allow more current into the card (THE AMOUNT ALWAYS DEPENDING ON THE SLIDER) and usually with stock air coolers (ACX as well) that are *not capable of handling more than 350W of continued heat but to a much lesser extent a split second heat spike in the mosfets (VRM's)*! on top of that i see lots of people using kombustor, mining, oc scanner, occt etc *without knowing exactly how those programs should be run*,( If anyone interested in mining with 780Ti, PM *Gordan* for the safest settings) loading the card to an extreme generating more heat that the cooler can handle!
> 
> 
> 
> In RED the Power Mosfets (Actually DrMos Modules for High current DC-DC conversion) for core and Memory (U8-U13 = core, U98/U99 Memory)
> (The problem with Mosfets is their tiny size, they generate huge amounts of heat and only have a very small size making it very difficult to dissipate all that heat effectively, if there is a heat spike, even with LN2 they just "blow"...)
> 
> 
> In Yellow the Inductors (Current) [R22] for the core and [R33] for the memory
> 
> In BLUE the Capacitors (Voltage)
> 
> 
> 
> (An capacitor and inductor are similar in the way that a capacitor resists a change of a voltage and an inductor resists a change in current. The way how 'strong' they can resist depends on their value.)
> 
> In GREEN more Mosfets (4) and the NCP4206 Voltage controller 6 Phases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unseen in the pic are: Memory voltage controller and the monitoring chip INA3221
> 
> 
> 
> Now:
> 
> ON AIR COOLING (STOCK COOLER, ACX, COOLER WITH LESS DISSIPATION THAN 350W
> 
> DON'T GO OVER:
> 
> With newer bios revisions: 300W x 120% PT = 360W
> With older bios revisions: 330W x 110% PT= 363W
> 
> WATERCOOLING:
> 
> ANY BIOS REVISION: be extremely careful with anything over 450W!"_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
> "TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL
> 
> 
> 
> (where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)
> 
> Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:
> 
> 
> 
> It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB/PrecisionX gets its hardware monitor readings from!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
> The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
> Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
> YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
> Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
> It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP with my formula:
> 
> aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _"...Voltage is just is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work, Current is the flow of electric charge and wattage is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage! *V * I = W* ("I" is the variable for current, or amperage, in electronics and physics. It stands for "Impetus".)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you set a higher power limit, you are allowing for more amperage to be drawn, but it doesnt mean ITS drawing that amperage as its just a upper limit you set with the slider!
> It depends on the load the card has from the software its running! The more harsher it is the more power it draws, voltage only will allow more amperage to flow.
> Conductor materials tend to increase their resistivity with an increase in temperature!
> The reasons for these changes in resistivity can be explained by considering the flow of current through the material. The flow of current is actually the movement of electrons from one atom to another under the influence of an electric field. Electrons are very small negatively charged particles and will be repelled by a negative electric charge and attracted by a positive electric charge. Therefore if an electric potential is applied across a conductor (positive at one end, negative at the other) electrons will "migrate" from atom to atom towards the positive terminal.
> Only some electrons are free to migrate however. Others within each atom are held so tightly to their particular atom that even an electric field will not dislodge them. The current flowing in the material is therefore due to the movement of "free electrons" and the number of free electrons within any material compared with those tightly bound to their atoms is what governs whether a material is a good conductor (many free electrons) or a good insulator (hardly any free electrons).
> The effect of heat on the atomic structure of a material is to make the atoms vibrate, and the higher the temperature the more violently the atoms vibrate.
> In a conductor, which already has a large number of free electrons flowing through it, the vibration of the atoms causes many collisions between the free electrons and the captive electrons. Each collision uses up some energy from the free electron and is the basic cause of resistance. The more the atoms jostle around in the material the more collisions are caused and hence the greater the resistance to current flow.
> So to sum it up, we want lower temperatures which lead to lower electrical resistance, hence having less heat produced as waste and more power to our Titans/780´s cores to OC higher!
> HEAT KILLS!
> Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
> Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit.
> The lower the temperature the better! My advice is always go water, that way your VRM's are roughly the same temperature as the core, max VRM's operating temperature is 85C (voltage controller, caps etc) on some parts and others( mosfets) 125C (Absolute MAX), so, hitting 80C on the core means that other VRM components are above spec temp and others and below!
> Rule of the thumb in semi-conductors is 10C less doubles the elements life, also leakage current increases exponentially (leakage current doubles for every 8 to 10 °C increase in temperature). This is a very good reason to try to keep the operating temperature as low as possible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "_
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Very interesting and helpful reading. Thnx !!


----------



## Sempre

My ACX reaches 95C when running valley at 1440p settings. With 95% fan. Really strange


----------



## dante`afk

how`s your case air ventilation? I had that too but upon opening the pcie slots, removing front grill etc I got it almost - 20C down to 73


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> how`s your case air ventilation? I had that too but upon opening the pcie slots, removing front grill etc I got it almost - 20C down to 73


I have 2 front fans blowing on the card but they're behind hdd cages and a grill.
After your post i popped off the side window and temps dropped by ~13C !!
So i guess i have to do something about my case ventilation.

+rep


----------



## tocirahl

So I just put my Gigabyte Windforce 3X OC under water a few days ago, and my maximum OC is 1277/1800 @ 1.212V (no LLC mod, w/ Skyn3t BIOS). My temps have yet to go above 45 degrees, but I can't push any more core out of it, or Heaven and 3DMark get upset. Is there anything else I could do to increase me OC given my massive thermal headroom?


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tocirahl*
> 
> So I just put my Gigabyte Windforce 3X OC under water a few days ago, and my maximum OC is 1277/1800 @ 1.212V (no LLC mod, w/ Skyn3t BIOS). My temps have yet to go above 45 degrees, but I can't push any more core out of it, or Heaven and 3DMark get upset. Is there anything else I could do to increase me OC given my massive thermal headroom?


Run mem at stock 1750 until you find max core clock. You should be setting clocks in increments of +13, see the first post of this thread for more info.

But yea its the silicon lottery. That might be all your card can do.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tocirahl*
> 
> So I just put my Gigabyte Windforce 3X OC under water a few days ago, and my maximum OC is 1277/1800 @ 1.212V (no LLC mod, w/ Skyn3t BIOS). My temps have yet to go above 45 degrees, but I can't push any more core out of it, or Heaven and 3DMark get upset. Is there anything else I could do to increase me OC given my massive thermal headroom?


Sure you can, go hard mod!









http://www.overclock.net/t/1478066/nvidia-gtx-780ti-hard-volt-mod/0_100

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## tocirahl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> Run mem at stock 1750 until you find max core clock. You should be setting clocks in increments of +13, see the first post of this thread for more info.
> 
> But yea its the silicon lottery. That might be all your card can do.


I did do the overclocking with mem set to 1750. Also was off by 3 from the +13, guess I did my calculations wrong, lol. Thanks for noticing the discrepancy and the advice!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Sure you can, go hard mod!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1478066/nvidia-gtx-780ti-hard-volt-mod/0_100
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Unfortunately not too enthused about having to solder anything to my card at least for now... Might consider it in the future though. For now I guess I'll wait patiently for someone to figure out how to software unlock the voltage. Thanks!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tocirahl*
> 
> I did do the overclocking with mem set to 1750. Also was off by 3 from the +13, guess I did my calculations wrong, lol. Thanks for noticing the discrepancy and the advice!
> Unfortunately not too enthused about having to solder anything to my card at least for now... Might consider it in the future though. For now I guess *I'll wait patiently for someone to figure out how to software unlock the voltage*. Thanks!


I guess you will buy new cards before it happens...


----------



## tocirahl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I guess you will buy new cards before it happens...


No worries, the 780 Ti at 1250+ Core is plenty fast. Just trying to push as much as I can out of it since I shelled out for the water cooling.


----------



## dante`afk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> I have 2 front fans blowing on the card but they're behind hdd cages and a grill.
> After your post i popped off the side window and temps dropped by ~13C !!
> So i guess i have to do something about my case ventilation.
> 
> +rep


yea, remove the hdd cages, you`ll not believe how much of an airflow stopper they are

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tocirahl*
> 
> So I just put my Gigabyte Windforce 3X OC under water a few days ago, and my maximum OC is 1277/1800 @ 1.212V (no LLC mod, w/ Skyn3t BIOS). My temps have yet to go above 45 degrees, but I can't push any more core out of it, or Heaven and 3DMark get upset. Is there anything else I could do to increase me OC given my massive thermal headroom?


what was your max OC on air before putting it on water?


----------



## tocirahl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> what was your max OC on air before putting it on water?


1212/1750 MHz @ 1.212. Temps were around 71 - 72.


----------



## TobbbeSWE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tocirahl*
> 
> 1212/1750 MHz @ 1.212. Temps were around 71 - 72.


That is because of the drop in resistance due to the temperature drop.


----------



## TobbbeSWE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadHatter5045*
> 
> Short answer: Yes
> 
> Long answer: Heck yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cooler these cards are kept the better they perform in all measurable areas.


Sure that your cards are at 1.212v? becuse New precision X and afterburner does not apply voltage even if rivatuner's statistivs server says so. Make sure to test with GPUz.


----------



## Luumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coc_james*
> 
> Wondering if you have tried swapping the pcie cables, from the PSU...


Kinda obvious but yes, it is not the PSU. My 7970 and other 780 ti worked. And I found a broken component on the card: http://i.imgur.com/cUKKfSc.jpg

Ignore the arrow, it's the Q501 mosfet. I wonder if I could just run the card without it. I don't understand the markings on it.
Big M logo, which seems to refer to a company called cystech
B20
P03
CFL0325


----------



## tocirahl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TobbbeSWE*
> 
> That is because of the drop in resistance due to the temperature drop.


Yup. Mostly in the VRM's if you ask me.


----------



## TorokF

Okay I managed a very quick video of some blinking artifacts in planetside 2, you can see them in the top left corner, just above the chat.
These are the smallest ones, sometimes it's much worse, like half the screen white blink for a splitsecond, all of these happens around every 10 to 30 minutes.





I have posted the details in my first post at page 12250
http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/12550

RMA time?

Currently running Drivers 337.50 after a very clean install and with stock Card settings, my PSU is a 750W and the card requires around 600W, as said by the manufacturer.
Temps are all good and out of 3 benchmarks I've done (3dmark Fire strike, Unigin Heaven) only Unigin Valley gave me some small artifacts, this was with 340.53.

Thanks and sorry for bragging this, really thinking about going for RMA.
If you don't have any more means to suggest me on how to understand if it's really the videocard or the Driver


----------



## joeh4384

I think there is a bug with nvidias latest drivers and valley. I get artifacts on both of my 780tis in separate systems on stock clocks.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TorokF*
> 
> Okay I managed a very quick video of some blinking artifacts in planetside 2, you can see them in the top left corner, just above the chat.
> These are the smallest ones, sometimes it's much worse, like half the screen white blink for a splitsecond, all of these happens around every 10 to 30 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have posted the details in my first post at page 12250
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/12550
> 
> RMA time?
> 
> Currently running Drivers 337.50 after a very clean install and with stock Card settings, my PSU is a 750W and the card requires around 600W, as said by the manufacturer.
> Temps are all good and out of 3 benchmarks I've done (3dmark Fire strike, Unigin Heaven) only Unigin Valley gave me some small artifacts, this was with 340.53.
> 
> Thanks and sorry for bragging this, really thinking about going for RMA.
> If you don't have any more means to suggest me on how to understand if it's really the videocard or the Driver


are you overclocked ?
they look like artifacts caused by memory oc.


----------



## MunneY

if anyone would like to help me with an issue I'm having with my Ti's, I started a new thread so I don't miss any replies and not gum this thread up.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1506367/issues-with-overclocking-gtx-780tis/0_100


----------



## TorokF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> are you overclocked ?
> they look like artifacts caused by memory oc.


Does your question refers to my CPU & RAM or just to the GPU clocks?
The GPU is overclocked by default AFAIK, http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4839#ov

My Computer is indeed overclocked, my CPU is a i7, @2,67 GHZ overclocked to 4GHZ stable and I have 12 GB of DDR3 Corsair on double channel 3gb per stick x2 which is overclocked aswell to 1600mhz

But these artifacts did not occur prior to my GPU upgrade, which is when I started seeing this artifacts, the PSU I'm running with is a 750W Corsair, I plan on updating everything but the GPU as soon as the new Intel cpus are out.

Does this help?


----------



## lilchronic

if your getting artifacts with stock gpu clocks then the card is probably faulty and you should rma it
but before that i would try another driver to see if the problem persists


----------



## fizzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeh4384*
> 
> I think there is a bug with nvidias latest drivers and valley. I get artifacts on both of my 780tis in separate systems on stock clocks.


I have said artifacts as well in Valley. Part of the mountains seem to flash. Occurs on stock clocks too, but not in any other bench's so far that I've seen.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fizzle*
> 
> I have said artifacts as well in Valley. Part of the mountains seem to flash. Occurs on stock clocks too, but not in any other bench's so far that I've seen.


Its a bug in the NVIDIA drivers, appeared on 340.43 an up.
No fix so fair, guess a benchmarking tool isn't as important as the latest AAA games...lol


----------



## fizzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Its a bug in the NVIDIA drivers, appeared on 340.43 an up.
> No fix so fair, guess a benchmarking tool isn't as important as the latest AAA games...lol


You know what, since I got my 780 Ti all I've been doing is tinkering with it and running benchmarks lol.


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TorokF*
> 
> Okay I managed a very quick video of some blinking artifacts in planetside 2, you can see them in the top left corner, just above the chat.
> These are the smallest ones, sometimes it's much worse, like half the screen white blink for a splitsecond, all of these happens around every 10 to 30 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have posted the details in my first post at page 12250
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/12550
> 
> RMA time?
> 
> Currently running Drivers 337.50 after a very clean install and with stock Card settings, my PSU is a 750W and the card requires around 600W, as said by the manufacturer.
> Temps are all good and out of 3 benchmarks I've done (3dmark Fire strike, Unigin Heaven) only Unigin Valley gave me some small artifacts, this was with 340.53.
> 
> Thanks and sorry for bragging this, really thinking about going for RMA.
> If you don't have any more means to suggest me on how to understand if it's really the videocard or the Driver


is it those white dots blinking below the chat box ? hard to tell if that's indeed some artifacts.
since I don't have ps2, imo :

* if you're still having some artifacts in valley with *driver 337.50 (or lower) with stock speed (1020~1163 for my card)*, then you should considering to rma.

* if you have 3dmark11, try running it (stock speed) with driver 337.50 or 335.23, see if you get some artifacts like have been reported in this thread :
http://www.overclock.net/t/1504158/warning-gigabyte-780ti-oc-and-ghz-dont-buy/0_20.

fyi, my card has no artifacts running those two benches with 337.50 & 335.23 drivers at stock speed.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fizzle*
> 
> You know what, since I got my 780 Ti all I've been doing is tinkering with it and running benchmarks lol.


Same here mate.
Ask the guys in this thread, I've been a right royal pain in the butt....lol..

But I have a Matrix turning up Monday, hopefully I can just get in a game, well with a little bit of tinkering.


----------



## aGriff

Hey guys,

I have been having trouble find a stable OC for my Gigabyte OC WF3 edition. After running some tests in Kombustor and determining what a good/stable OC would be, I reached ~1200mhz @ 1.112V with stock memory settings. However, even after testing for 30 minutes with Kombustor, when I start up a game the card immediately begins to throttle down to about 580mhz or so. The only way I can get back to stock clocks is by restarting my computer. I have been using EVGA Precision X, which doesn't really seem to let me control the voltage at all. Even with the skynet unlocked 1.212 volts, my card will never reach past 1.112V under stressing/ benching. Initially when I got the card it would reach 1.2V with the bios provided from the manufacture, so I guess my question is why is this happening? Is the skynet bios not compatible with this card (even tho it is listed)? Or am I using the wrong programs?

I am using a water block to cool the card so my temps do not reach over 50C at least that is what GPU-Z / PrecisionX / Kombustor say. Maybe my temps are wrong and something is over heating? Not really sure what to do other than to use stock clocks for now. Help would be much appreciated!


----------



## mend0k

I keep hearing that the 880 will be weaker than the 780ti so will it be better to just get the 780ti if I can find it for like 500$?


----------



## jvill

^
Yeah I've read that somewhere too. In which case, you really can't go wrong with buying a 780ti now if you find a good price.

Just got mine about a month ago, and to be honest, I'm not regretting getting this even though GTX 880 might be just around the corner. Rumors say 780ti is still stronger, so...

EDIT:
I still think GTX 880 maybe a little stronger than GTX780ti.
If someone have some "more reliable" update about this, it would be great.


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aGriff*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I have been having trouble find a stable OC for my Gigabyte OC WF3 edition. After running some tests in Kombustor and determining what a good/stable OC would be, I reached ~1200mhz @ 1.112V with stock memory settings. However, even after testing for 30 minutes with Kombustor, when I start up a game the card immediately begins to throttle down to about 580mhz or so. The only way I can get back to stock clocks is by restarting my computer. I have been using EVGA Precision X, which doesn't really seem to let me control the voltage at all. Even with the skynet unlocked 1.212 volts, my card will never reach past 1.112V under stressing/ benching. Initially when I got the card it would reach 1.2V with the bios provided from the manufacture, so I guess my question is why is this happening? Is the skynet bios not compatible with this card (even tho it is listed)? Or am I using the wrong programs?
> 
> I am using a water block to cool the card so my temps do not reach over 50C at least that is what GPU-Z / PrecisionX / Kombustor say. Maybe my temps are wrong and something is over heating? Not really sure what to do other than to use stock clocks for now. Help would be much appreciated!


why don't you try the Gigabyte's OC Guru ?
it used to work for me, but now after flashing few times, somehow it's not working anymore, even with the (mod with boost still enable) Skyn3t vbios, the highest it can go is to 1.175V.
So I reverted back to (mod) stock vbios.


----------



## Cooknn

Just pulled the trigger on a 2nd ASUS GTX 780 Ti DirectCU II







I was impatiently waiting, and watching the prices hoping they would at least begin to move down, but to no avail. Then I found this open box deal at NewEgg for $559. Yeah, it's a slight risk. But they offer a 30-day refund policy. I'm going SLI, baby!


----------



## Vici0us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cooknn*
> 
> Just pulled the trigger on a 2nd ASUS GTX 780 Ti DirectCU II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was impatiently waiting, and watching the prices hoping they would at least begin to move down, but to no avail. Then I found this open box deal at NewEgg for $559. Yeah, it's a slight risk. But they offer a 30-day refund policy. I'm going SLI, baby!


Congrats! Welcome to the club!


----------



## aGriff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> why don't you try the Gigabyte's OC Guru ?
> it used to work for me, but now after flashing few times, somehow it's not working anymore, even with the (mod with boost still enable) Skyn3t vbios, the highest it can go is to 1.175V.
> So I reverted back to (mod) stock vbios.


Yea I think I might revert back and call it a day, I keep having simple problems. Not sure if the card is going bad, or it just doesn't like the Skynet vbios. Even with a simple overclock games stutter as if the frames are not rendering in time. Hopefully everything will be fine with the stop vbios.


----------



## Luciferxy

just to make sure, what I meant with not working anymore is the voltage slider in OC Guru though.
As for the stock vbios, it's kinda inferior compare to Skyn3t vbios, so I change some numbers in power tabs stock vbios with Skyn3t vbios as reference







, with it, it's able to boost properly to max stock boost @1163MHz.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Same here mate.
> Ask the guys in this thread, I've been a right royal pain in the butt....lol..
> 
> But I have a Matrix turning up Monday, hopefully I can just get in a game, well with a little bit of tinkering.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fizzle*
> 
> You know what, since I got my 780 Ti all I've been doing is tinkering with it and running benchmarks lol.


I'm sure your cards are begging for some time off


----------



## Cooknn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> Congrats! Welcome to the club!


How do you all propose that I test this out of box 780 Ti to make sure it's okay? I was thinking of putting it in by itself and running AIDA64 GPU stress test and then 3DMark. Also going to take a hard look at GPU Tweak to make sure it's got a stock bios and that the numbers look normal. Wouldn't want to end up with something that got broken by one of us, although NewEgg says they test


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cooknn*
> 
> How do you all propose that I test this out of box 780 Ti to make sure it's okay? I was thinking of putting it in by itself and running AIDA64 GPU stress test and then 3DMark. Also going to take a hard look at GPU Tweak to make sure it's got a stock bios and that the numbers look normal. Wouldn't want to end up with something that got broken by one of us, although NewEgg says they test


3DMark GPU + CPU and Valley GPU memory eater. you don't need anything more. just find you max OC core clock first then go for memory OC.


----------



## Cooknn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> 3DMark GPU + CPU and Valley GPU memory eater. you don't need anything more.


Thank you, *skyn3t*!


----------



## fizzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cooknn*
> 
> Just pulled the trigger on a 2nd ASUS GTX 780 Ti DirectCU II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was impatiently waiting, and watching the prices hoping they would at least begin to move down, but to no avail. Then I found this open box deal at NewEgg for $559. Yeah, it's a slight risk. But they offer a 30-day refund policy. I'm going SLI, baby!


Damn! Good deal. I got mine (MSI Reference variant) used for 650$ in Canada. Looked into B-stock, open box etc and it all came out to be more expensive. Luckily this card overclocks very well and I love the reference cooler.


----------



## fizzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Same here mate.
> Ask the guys in this thread, I've been a right royal pain in the butt....lol..
> 
> But I have a Matrix turning up Monday, hopefully I can just get in a game, well with a little bit of tinkering.


Therein lies the problem. What games do you guys play? The summer drought is brutal.


----------



## Vici0us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cooknn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> Congrats! Welcome to the club!
> 
> 
> 
> How do you all propose that I test this out of box 780 Ti to make sure it's okay? I was thinking of putting it in by itself and running AIDA64 GPU stress test and then 3DMark. Also going to take a hard look at GPU Tweak to make sure it's got a stock bios and that the numbers look normal. Wouldn't want to end up with something that got broken by one of us, although NewEgg says they test
Click to expand...

Run it by itself for sure, run Valley & 3DMark then OC it AND then SLI and get blown away by the results. I remember giggling when I ran my TIs in SLI for the first time.


----------



## ricoroci

Good evening friends,

as for example in the Skynet Bios the Boost is disabled, I wanted to ask you how you do it.
Can you help me there or maybe even disable the boost if I upload it?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricoroci*
> 
> Good evening friends,
> 
> as for example in the Skynet Bios the Boost is disabled, I wanted to ask you how you do it.
> Can you help me there or maybe even disable the boost if I upload it?


What card is it? You have our modded bios in the OP (Opening Post in the first page!)
If you cant find it PM me the bios!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## ricoroci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> What card is it? You have our modded bios in the OP (Opening Post in the first page!)
> If you cant find it PM me the bios!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


It's the MSI 780 Ti Twin Frozr OC.
I've got a own modded Bios and I want to disable the Boost.
Is it possible?

Greatings


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricoroci*
> 
> It's the MSI 780 Ti Twin Frozr OC.
> I've got a own modded Bios and I want to disable the Boost.
> Is it possible?
> 
> Greatings


You have several in the OP: http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/0_100
Go there and choose the one that matches yours!



Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Cooknn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fizzle*
> 
> Damn! Good deal. I got mine (MSI Reference variant) used for 650$ in Canada. Looked into B-stock, open box etc and it all came out to be more expensive. Luckily this card overclocks very well and I love the reference cooler.


Yeah, I had the link for the open box on Newegg for a couple weeks. Kept checking and it was always out of stock. This morning there was inventory. Glad it was a payday









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> Run it by itself for sure, run Valley & 3DMark then OC it AND then SLI and get blown away by the results. I remember giggling when I ran my TIs in SLI for the first time.


I bought 3DMark on Steam today just to see how my multi-GPU setup does against the masses. Should be way up there!


----------



## ricoroci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You have several in the OP: http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/0_100
> Go there and choose the one that matches yours!
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


I know, I allready had one of these flashed, but I want my Bios without the Boost.
Is it possible?
Can you do this for me?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricoroci*
> 
> I know, I allready had one of these flashed, but I want my Bios without the Boost.
> Is it possible?
> Can you do this for me?


Without the boost? what do you mean? All of them have the boost disabled...


----------



## fishingfanatic

Well the Devil 13 is a nice card but still gets left in the dust with my regular ti's let alone the kpes.

It's a beast, way too heavy!!! Looks sweet with my Red/Black colour scheme though. hehehe

Still love those kpes!!!

FF


----------



## ricoroci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Without the boost? what do you mean? All of them have the boost disabled...


I've got a own modded Bios, but there is the Boost enabled.
How can I disable the Boost?
I only know that I need a HexEditor.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fizzle*
> 
> Therein lies the problem. What games do you guys play? The summer drought is brutal.


My problem is that unless a game has gripping story I get bored with it really quickly.
I have so much unfinished games here.

Apart from the crappy framerates and glitches, I actually enjoyed the story of Watch_Dogs, short as it maybe, but having 5 kids with 2 under 3 you can't get the time for mega long stories.









My todo list, I have finished Dragon 1 & 2, as well as the Wticher 2, but I was hoping to get one more play through before the new ones come out because I've lost my save games..lol
http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/todolist_zps03588015.jpg.html

Yes I use trainers so I can get through the story quicker, 5 kids force me too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> I'm sure your cards are begging for some time off


I have a new Matrix card showing up Monday, was meant to be yesterday but they didn't get it out for me on Thursday.


----------



## Cooknn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> My problem is that unless a game has gripping story I get bored with it really quickly.
> I have so much unfinished games here.


You ever try a racing game? I've got 150 hours into Assetto Corsa and it's still Early Access on Steam. Cool thing is we can interact with the dev's and affect the final release (bunch of Italian guys). I've got a wheel and pedals, but there are some guys (and girls) that are real fast with just an X-Box type controller.


----------



## fizzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> My problem is that unless a game has gripping story I get bored with it really quickly.
> I have so much unfinished games here.
> 
> Apart from the crappy framerates and glitches, I actually enjoyed the story of Watch_Dogs, short as it maybe, but having 5 kids with 2 under 3 you can't get the time for mega long stories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My todo list, I have finished Dragon 1 & 2, as well as the Wticher 2, but I was hoping to get one more play through before the new ones come out because I've lost my save games..lol
> http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/todolist_zps03588015.jpg.html
> 
> Yes I use trainers so I can get through the story quicker, 5 kids force me too.
> I have a new Matrix card showing up Monday, was meant to be yesterday but they didn't get it out for me on Thursday.


I feel ya. Time for gaming is just not there any more and is getting worse older I get (I'm 25, and without 5 kids... Kudos to you that's seriously impressive lol)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cooknn*
> 
> You ever try a racing game? I've got 150 hours into Assetto Corsa and it's still Early Access on Steam. Cool thing is we can interact with the dev's and affect the final release (bunch of Italian guys). I've got a wheel and pedals, but there are some guys (and girls) that are real fast with just an X-Box type controller.


ACTUALLY yes. I love racing, I race karts at a local track when I can (this summer has not been permissive for that activity unfortunately). I've got my wheel and stuff too, that's great great fun. I've never experienced such realistic driving physics and force feedback as I do with AC. And the visuals... my god. Lauda's monster is wicked fun to throw around the track especially with the sound mods.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> I'm sure your cards are begging for some time off


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cooknn*
> 
> You ever try a racing game? I've got 150 hours into Assetto Corsa and it's still Early Access on Steam. Cool thing is we can interact with the dev's and affect the final release (bunch of Italian guys). I've got a wheel and pedals, but there are some guys (and girls) that are real fast with just an X-Box type controller.


I have so many here I don't play, they are more of a time filler for me.
But I have kept my eye on Assetto Corsa, could be another time filler, if I ever get through the huge backlog.
It's not just the kids keeping me busy, it's also because I've been RMAing GTX780ti cards since I bought my first one in January, now the eVGA is gone to RMA for crappy fans (ASIC rating of 59% BTW), I bought the Matrix and will decide which on the keep during the RMA period..
There's actually no more brand's I can buy, I've nearly tried them all, I won't lie, the Classified was the best and most stable card I owned, and would of kept it if the fans didn't pack it in on 2 coolers (had a guy on the EVGA forums send me his, which whined horribly between 50% - 70%).


----------



## dante`afk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> My problem is that unless a game has gripping story I get bored with it really quickly.
> I have so much unfinished games here.
> 
> Apart from the crappy framerates and glitches, I actually enjoyed the story of Watch_Dogs, short as it maybe, but having 5 kids with 2 under 3 you can't get the time for mega long stories.


same here, the last game that I played through was dragon age 1 and bioshock 1, since then nothing gripped me to finish it to the end.

im playing currently tomb raider, fantastic story. really enjoying it. 75% through!


----------



## Cooknn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fizzle*
> 
> ...I've never experienced such realistic driving physics and force feedback as I do with AC. And the visuals... my god. Lauda's monster is wicked fun to throw around the track especially with the sound mods.


Agreed!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> same here, the last game that I played through was dragon age 1 and bioshock 1, since then nothing gripped me to finish it to the end.
> 
> im playing currently tomb raider, fantastic story. really enjoying it. 75% through!


I played Tomb Raider all the way through. Great game. Can't wait for the second installation of the reboot.


----------



## OccamRazor

*For those who want to try it* *AT YOUR OWN RISK*

*VOLT MOD FOR ASUS GTX 780Ti DCUII with Voltage controller CHL8318 up to 1,300V*

Go to profiles folder inside Afterburner folder :



Now open the: VEN_10DE&DEV_1004&SUBSYS_27843842&REV_A1&BUS_3&DEV_0&FN_0.... files inside the profiles folder and add
these lines:

[Settings]
VDDC_Generic_Detection = 0
VDDC_CHL8318_Detection = 44h

Now save and close notepad and restart Afterburner, it will ask you to reboot!

Report back!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## fizzle

So the maximum clock without overvolting I've achieved so far is +260. I'm very happy with this, but I can't help but be curious about how much further it can go. As I understand it, to go further from here I need to add to the voltage which generates heat. My temps are sitting at a (relatively) comfortable 77C.

My question is: Can I use Afterburner and add to the voltage? What's the maximum I should go? How much (additional) stress does this put on the card in terms of long term reliability?

Thanks guys!


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fizzle*
> 
> So the maximum clock without overvolting I've achieved so far is +260. I'm very happy with this, but I can't help but be curious about how much further it can go. As I understand it, to go further from here I need to add to the voltage which generates heat. My temps are sitting at a (relatively) comfortable 77C.
> 
> My question is: Can I use Afterburner and add to the voltage? What's the maximum I should go? How much (additional) stress does this put on the card in terms of long term reliability?
> 
> Thanks guys!


You have to flash an unlocked bios like skyn3t's. Also you have to use precision x 4.2.1, afterburner doesn't work to add voltage


----------



## fizzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> You have to flash an unlocked bios like skyn3t's. Also you have to use precision x 4.2.1, afterburner doesn't work to add voltage


I see. Thanks!


----------



## smsmasters

The voltage control doesn't seem to work. I'm using skyn3tgigabyte780ti-OC_3fans and MSI afterburner 3.0.1

Even though I set +100 for the core voltage it stays at 1.062V even whilst running Furmark..

Any ideas?


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fizzle*
> 
> So the maximum clock without overvolting I've achieved so far is +260. I'm very happy with this, but I can't help but be curious about how much further it can go. As I understand it, to go further from here I need to add to the voltage which generates heat. My temps are sitting at a (relatively) comfortable 77C.
> 
> My question is: Can I use Afterburner and add to the voltage? What's the maximum I should go? How much (additional) stress does this put on the card in terms of long term reliability?
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> You have to flash an unlocked bios like skyn3t's. Also you have to use precision x 4.2.1, afterburner doesn't work to add voltage
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smsmasters*
> 
> The voltage control doesn't seem to work. I'm using skyn3tgigabyte780ti-OC_3fans and MSI afterburner 3.0.1
> 
> Even though I set +100 for the core voltage it stays at 1.062V even whilst running Furmark..
> 
> Any ideas?


As bigblock990 just mentioned, you have to use PrecisionX 4.2.1.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

The ROG Matrix turned up today, the differences I noticed from the stock GTX780ti Classsy are that the Classy is quieter on idle, but the Matrix is quieter with higher fan speeds, though the Matrix's stock fan profile only sees the fans hit 56% with temps of 75c (ambient is 26c inside at the moment).
In Heaven benchmark there was 1FPS difference between the 2 cards on stock speeds, which the classy is clocked higher. (65.5 Classy, 64.5 Matrix).

Haven't done much else, put it in 10 minutes ago..lol

The HUGE benefit the Classy has is you can water cool/LN2 without voiding warranty, the Matrix like all ASUS cards has a dirty great "warranty void" sticker across the heat sink screws.
So I don't plan on voiding warranty so no water cooling.

http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/card_zps77ea4a55.jpg.html

http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/cardcase_zpsaa742a1f.jpg.html

http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/clocks_zps3c9c89b9.jpg.html


----------



## smsmasters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> As bigblock990 just mentioned, you have to use PrecisionX 4.2.1.


Is there any way to modify MSI afterburner so that voltage control works?


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smsmasters*
> 
> Is there any way to modify MSI afterburner so that voltage control works?


No there isn't, however here is a work around from occam.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> And can use the voltage.exe (inside PX install folder) after installing PX copy /paste wherever you want, then uninstall PX!
> Go to AB settings and untick: "Unlock voltage control" and "Unlock voltage monitoring" That way you can have OSD with AB and voltage control with PX but without PX!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


----------



## kakakakaka

Guys, I've managed to make my GPU worse while cleaning it before sending it away for repair... Some capacitors that are around the chip die I accidentally wiped off, those very little tiny caps.. Does it hurt much ...? I'm going to get my GPU reballed, but if this made it unusable It's probably a pointless action...? Could someone please help me with this?


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> The ROG Matrix turned up today, the differences I noticed from the stock GTX780ti Classsy are that the Classy is quieter on idle, but the Matrix is quieter with higher fan speeds, though the Matrix's stock fan profile only sees the fans hit 56% with temps of 75c (ambient is 26c inside at the moment).
> In Heaven benchmark there was 1FPS difference between the 2 cards on stock speeds, which the classy is clocked higher. (65.5 Classy, 64.5 Matrix).
> 
> Haven't done much else, put it in 10 minutes ago..lol
> 
> The HUGE benefit the Classy has is you can water cool/LN2 without voiding warranty, the Matrix like all ASUS cards has a dirty great "warranty void" sticker across the heat sink screws.
> So I don't plan on voiding warranty so no water cooling.
> 
> http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/card_zps77ea4a55.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/cardcase_zpsaa742a1f.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/clocks_zps3c9c89b9.jpg.html


Does asus actually void the warranty though? MSi has those stickers but it doesn't actually void the warranty if you remove them. They just check the card over better if you send it for RMA>


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakakakaka*
> 
> Guys, I've managed to make my GPU worse while cleaning it before sending it away for repair... Some capacitors that are around the chip die I accidentally wiped off, those very little tiny caps.. Does it hurt much ...? I'm going to get my GPU reballed, but if this made it unusable It's probably a pointless action...? Could someone please help me with this?


Caps or resistances? Do you have a pic of the location! If its caps (depending on the location), you might not get a "clean power" and hurt you OC or in the worse case wont get stable stock clocks, resistances might just burn your card when powered up... (again depends a lot on the type and location) Show me the pics!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Caps or resistances? Do you have a pic of the location! If its caps (depending on the location), you might not get a "clean power" and hurt you OC or in the worse case wont get stable stock clocks, resistances might just burn your card when powered up... (again depends a lot on the type and location) Show me the pics!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Thanks, caps. On the chip, around the die (picture from the internet, cropped):

About 1/3rd missing.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakakakaka*
> 
> Thanks, caps. On the chip, around the die (picture from the internet, cropped):
> 
> About 1/3rd missing.


Ouch.... you got PM


----------



## fizzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Ouch.... you got PM


What are those? Are they capacitors?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> Does asus actually void the warranty though? MSi has those stickers but it doesn't actually void the warranty if you remove them. They just check the card over better if you send it for RMA>


Don't know for sure, I asked over at the Asus ROG forums though along with the temp issue I'm starting to see.
Temps are getting higher the more I use the card, I hit 81c last night with a 3 time loop of Metro Last Light benchmark.
The fan speed doesn't go over 54%@80c, so I created a custom fan profile and it dropped the temps to 76c with 65% fan, if you hit 70% the new twin fan design hums, once you get over 85% it stops and the leaf blower is all you hear. PC is on my desk 2 feet from my head so I'm gonna hear it..lol

I'm using skyn3t's bios now, and with turbo boost disabled you never hit 74c with the stock fan profile.

Before the Bios flash and fan profile:
http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/temps_zps8ed35a97.jpeg.html


----------



## Redeemer

How high can power consumption go for a single 780TI over-volted PT tweaks all that under water?


----------



## VSG

Depends on the 780 Ti. The Classifieds for example can overvolt way higher since they aren't volt locked and can consume 600-700+w by themselves easily under water.


----------



## Redeemer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Depends on the 780 Ti. The Classifieds for example can overvolt way higher since they aren't volt locked and can consume 600-700+w by themselves easily under water.


crazy..yeah are there any proofs on here in regards to that kind of power draw 500-700w? I mean there is just too much to look through on this thread??


----------



## VSG

Well this is a photo of a KAW unit drawing 795W:



The system was a 4770k and 780 Ti KPE overvolted and benching Firestrike if I remember correctly. The PSU was an ax1200i at the time so say that the system is drawing about 720ish watts there after account for efficiency. I have seen others draw even more.


----------



## Redeemer

thanks man


----------



## VSG

Glad it helped


----------



## sweenytodd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Don't know for sure, I asked over at the Asus ROG forums though along with the temp issue I'm starting to see.
> Temps are getting higher the more I use the card, I hit 81c last night with a 3 time loop of Metro Last Light benchmark.
> The fan speed doesn't go over 54%@80c, so I created a custom fan profile and it dropped the temps to 76c with 65% fan, if you hit 70% the new twin fan design hums, once you get over 85% it stops and the leaf blower is all you hear. PC is on my desk 2 feet from my head so I'm gonna hear it..lol
> 
> I'm using skyn3t's bios now, and with turbo boost disabled you never hit 74c with the stock fan profile.


You can RMA an Asus card even though you tampered the GPU screw (with sticker) holding the stock cooler. I've asked this already with an Asus rep.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweenytodd*
> 
> You can RMA an Asus card even though you tampered the GPU screw (with sticker) holding the stock cooler. I've asked this already with an Asus rep.


Cool, just not through the retail store I'm guessing.

I have a Kraken G10 and a Kraken x60 sitting on a shelf, I might put that on it, have a long wait for a waterblock, have to order from EK directly.

Increasing the fan profile 5%, so the fans run at 60%@70-80c dropped the temps to 77c in the Metro LL benchmark, but its right on that threshold before the whine/vibrations kick in.
Yes I said vibrations, if you put your finger on the motherboard's heatsink you can feel it, same with the pc case near the gpu and the GPU shroud itself, it only starts when you get to about 64% on the fan, at 70% you can hear it until you get to 85% then they stop.
I'm guessing that's why Asus opted for the 55% fan at 80c, it's not just mine someone else has heard it too over 60%, but not after 80%+

Ah the fun with aftermarket coolers..lol...

But (and @OccamRazor knows all about my long history with card buzzes) this doesn't have and buzz at all (even the Classified did).








I'm not giving up my 1 and only non-buzzing GTX780ti...lol

http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/newtemps_zps313e2f09.jpeg.html


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fizzle*
> 
> What are those? Are they capacitors?


Yup, SMD capacitors. The smallest ones I've seen so far.


----------



## MadHatter5045

Newegg's offer of a free copy of Borderlands 2 the Presequel enticed me to buy a second card. SLI here I come!


----------



## VSG

That's a general Nvidia offer now replacing Watchdogs.


----------



## MadHatter5045

I figured as much but Newegg was the only place doing it at the moment.


----------



## VSG

Nah, you can buy it from EVGA directly (for EVGA cards only of course) and get it. NCIX also is getting the updated promo. Places like Scan and OcUK also have it updated in the UK,


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Hey guys.

Is this hum/vibrations normal, it actually vibrates the case.
I understand the fan whoosing is normal.






It only starts at 60% fan speed, the video was done when it was manually set to 70%.

Thanks.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> Is this hum/vibrations normal, it actually vibrates the case.
> I understand the fan whoosing is normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It only starts at 60% fan speed, the video was done when it was manually set to 70%.
> 
> Thanks.


Hey School!

I can't really see the vibration with all the hand movement...









Would you happen to have a tripod so we can see it better?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Hey School!
> 
> I can't really see the vibration with all the hand movement...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you happen to have a tripod so we can see it better?


You can't visibly see it, you can hear it though, the hum over the fans is what you can hear, if you put your hand on the card, motherboard or case were the card screws in you can feel it.
Personally I think it could do with rubber spacers/washers where the fans screw to the heat sink, the Classified has 3 screws, the Matrix has 4, more chance of vibration transfer at higher RPM.

Oh remember when I was getting pixelation on the faces in Wolfenstein with the Galaxy, turns out it was faulty, started doing it on Watch_Dogs too.
Hence the change of cards...again.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Oh ok School, that clears it up!


----------



## Jeronbernal

Heya guys... so i've been dinkin' around with precision x and msi afterburner. aswell as gpu-z. i have a evga superclocked reference 780ti, and at stock my clock is only going around 830 and boosting to around mid 900's .... is this right for a stock sc?

**This is under stress aswell


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> Heya guys... so i've been dinkin' around with precision x and msi afterburner. aswell as gpu-z. i have a evga superclocked reference 780ti, and at stock my clock is only going around 830 and boosting to around mid 900's .... is this right for a stock sc?
> 
> **This is under stress aswell


ok, I'll jump. Call us later..


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> Heya guys... so i've been dinkin' around with precision x and msi afterburner. aswell as gpu-z. i have a evga superclocked reference 780ti, and at stock my clock is only going around 830 and boosting to around mid 900's .... is this right for a stock sc?
> 
> **This is under stress aswell


sister, you been messin'..aint noone been gone be messin' around like you. You need some vapours, yess'm..ok..done..


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Well here is the GTX780ti Matrix with a Kraken G10 and a Kraken x60:
http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/20140814_211203_zps759039a7.jpg.html

Keep stressing about temps, but you guys know me..lol.
Temps on first mount were after 15 minutes of Furmark 43c, Metrol Last Light Benchmark 6 runs 41c.
But I took it off and had a fiddle, the foam wasn't sitting right, temps are now 45c Furmark, and 44c Metro LL Benchmark (and pretty much any other GPU stressing game).
Could be I smudged the TIM or Ambient went up a bit this afternoon (feels warmer). But everything is still well under 50c, so I'm going to slow the fans down a bit as the Noctua's are running at 60%, they are running off the motherboard header.

Was worried about bowing the card, or cracking the die, but it doesn't look like it bowed from the picture.
The mounting is so different from all the installation video's, mine didn't use rubber lugs, it had nuts to hold the bolts to the bottom mounting plates, so it was a guess how tight to do the nuts..
First attempt (after fiddling) let the GPU to hit 80c instantly when stressed, so I just slowly tightened it until I got reasonable temps like now.

Not sure if I should bother using the Kraken control or not to adjust fan speeds.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Well here is the GTX780ti Matrix with a Kraken G10 and a Kraken x60:
> http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/20140814_211203_zps759039a7.jpg.html
> 
> Keep stressing about temps, but you guys know me..lol.
> Temps on first mount were after 15 minutes of Furmark 43c, Metrol Last Light Benchmark 6 runs 41c.
> But I took it off and had a fiddle, the foam wasn't sitting right, temps are now 45c Furmark, and 44c Metro LL Benchmark (and pretty much any other GPU stressing game).
> Could be I smudged the TIM or Ambient went up a bit this afternoon (feels warmer). But everything is still well under 50c, so I'm going to slow the fans down a bit as the Noctua's are running at 60%, they are running off the motherboard header.
> 
> Was worried about bowing the card, or cracking the die, but it doesn't look like it bowed from the picture.
> The mounting is so different from all the installation video's, mine didn't use rubber lugs, it had nuts to hold the bolts to the bottom mounting plates, so it was a guess how tight to do the nuts..
> First attempt (after fiddling) let the GPU to hit 80c instantly when stressed, so I just slowly tightened it until I got reasonable temps like now.
> 
> Not sure if I should bother using the Kraken control or not to adjust fan speeds.


I didn't bother looking at older posts but how much of a difference in Temps did you see?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> I didn't bother looking at older posts but how much of a difference in Temps did you see?


Well I was getting 82c in EVERYTHING that used the gpu, fan speed was 54%, if you tired a higher fan profile the fans hummed and drove you nuts.

Now I'm getting a steady 45c in all the latest games and Furmark (it might hit 46c but not constant), with an idle temp of 27c.
Noctua NF-A14 fans are set to 45% on a Kraken x60.


----------



## dante`afk

what is that in front of the kraken? the block with the nzxt label


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> what is that in front of the kraken? the block with the nzxt label


Quote:


> Well here is the GTX780ti Matrix with a Kraken G10 and a Kraken x60


----------



## BroHamBone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> what is that in front of the kraken? the block with the nzxt label


The kraken g10 gpu mount piece


----------



## fishingfanatic

Sweet rig bud!









FF


----------



## CluckyTaco

I am waiting for the corsair hg10 to water cool my twins


----------



## cursedprophet

Hi guys!!!

Iv been wondering a few things as Iv recently got into surround gaming, I currently have 2 EVGA 780 ti classifieds in SLi, but I want a bit more power, so i was thinking of getting another 780 ti, how ever these cards arent cheap...well for me anyway haha.

I recently saw that GIGABYTE has a 780 ti which is the

Gigabyte GeForce GTX 780 Ti 3GB OC Edition

which is about $180-$200 cheapers than the EVGA classy version.

Anyway my question is both GIGABYTEs OC ED and EVGAs Classy have the same clock speed both base at 1020, and boost to 1085 both are 3BG and both have effective 7000mhz of MEM Clock

is it possible to add the giga card to my already existing classy sli pair?


----------



## MadHatter5045

They're all 780Ti's so they'll all SLI together, but the more cards your'e trying to SLI the odds become greater that the silicon lottery will burn you and one of the cards won't overclock well and ruin your lineup. If you aren't overclocking them, though, then this isn't an issue.


----------



## cursedprophet

yeah, lol to be honest my classys dont oc much, i mean they do but not enough for me to justify the risk of getting another "bad" oc'er card lol
as long as they sli il be happy and, also i dont think i will need to OC as much with three of them inside the pc









thank you mad hatter







also thnx for quick response


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> ok, I'll jump. Call us later..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> sister, you been messin'..aint noone been gone be messin' around like you. You need some vapours, yess'm..ok..done..


What? Lol

Anyone else know why my superclocked reference cooler 780tis are baseclocking at 806-830 and boost clocking to mid 900s?


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> What? Lol
> 
> Anyone else know why my superclocked reference cooler 780tis are baseclocking at 806-830 and boost clocking to mid 900s?


What are your temps? Could be thermal throttling.


----------



## Jeronbernal

With this card I'm just using the stock reference cooler. Temps get into the 80s which is crazy lol, km use to them being below 50, with a water loop. I haven't had this issue with my other 780tis, do you think it could be a setting? Or the card itself?


----------



## smsmasters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> No there isn't, however here is a work around from occam.


Thanks it works but it only goes up to 1212mV. Is it possible to increase this to 1300 mV?

Do you know why it's not possible to adjust voltage in MSI afterburner on the GTX 780ti? On my old GTX 780 it worked.


----------



## Jeronbernal

Here's a screenie of my situation, at full load im getting around 900mhz is that right? for a SC edition?


----------



## MadHatter5045

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> Here's a screenie of my situation, at full load im getting around 900mhz is that right? for a SC edition?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


If they were baseline 780Ti's they should be boosting to 928mhz, so even then they would be under performing. SCs are supposed to boost to 1046mhz, so you should RMA those cards.


----------



## Jeronbernal

I'm still within the return policy for this one, so I'm gonna switch it out


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadHatter5045*
> 
> If they were baseline 780Ti's they should be boosting to 928mhz, so even then they would be under performing. SCs are supposed to boost to 1046mhz, so you should RMA those cards.


uh, not even, baseline should be 1006-1020. I have three reference cards.







The factory paste sucks, didn't even cover the full GPU.






The card with the least coverage ended up changing it's ASIC quality reading after a couple of weeks, even. You can see where it was just a blob place on the die that was spread out...ineffectively.


----------



## MadHatter5045

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> uh, not even, baseline should be 1006-1020. I have three reference cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The factory paste sucks, didn't even cover the full GPU.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The card with the least coverage ended up changing it's ASIC quality reading after a couple of weeks, even. You can see where it was just a blob place on the die that was spread out...ineffectively.


Sorry, I was going off EVGA's product description (because that is all you're guaranteed): http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=03G-P4-2881-KR


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadHatter5045*
> 
> Sorry, I was going off EVGA's product description (because that is all you're guaranteed): http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=03G-P4-2881-KR


no harm, no foul.


----------



## Jeronbernal

So i went to switch out the card at fry's and im still getting the same results @ default settings. 940mhz @ full load via Furmark/OC Scanner X

i thought it might be the power, because i was using a 8+6 PICE Cable, so then i switched it to two separate Cables, a 8 And a 6.

Still didn't solve it... trying to figure out why i'm not getting even base speeds....



my GPU-Z Says im suppose to be getting 980mhz and boost of 1046mhz in the above photo, but as you can see the sensors also match Precision X's readout



Any assistance would be GREATLY appreciated.... and thanks to everyone helping me so far...


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> So i went to switch out the card at fry's and im still getting the same results @ default settings. 940mhz @ full load via Furmark/OC Scanner X
> 
> i thought it might be the power, because i was using a 8+6 PICE Cable, so then i switched it to two separate Cables, a 8 And a 6.
> 
> Still didn't solve it... trying to figure out why i'm not getting even base speeds....
> 
> 
> 
> my GPU-Z Says im suppose to be getting 980mhz and boost of 1046mhz in the above photo, but as you can see the sensors also match Precision X's readout
> 
> 
> 
> Any assistance would be GREATLY appreciated.... and thanks to everyone helping me so far...


Furmark? Really....







that's the issue, man, try 3DMark. Speed throttle due to power consumption, or heat, and furmark creates both unrealistic power draw, and temps.

my cards throttle, for sure...to 928 at the lowest. When it's 30c+ in my house.

you're trying to hit 200 MPH in first gear. Of course the card is gonna say Hell NO!


----------



## Luciferxy

btw Guys, the quadro 340.66 WHQL have already been released for about a week now, and the issue in Valley is fixed.

Quadro 340.66 WHQL


----------



## aGriff

Is it normal that my GPU reaches a point to where adding more voltage only decreases performance for a Benchmark OC [scores lower]. I have yet to reach even 1.150v and my card doesn't seem to want to go any further. I guess maybe this is the end of the line for the card?


----------



## darwing

Two questions:

1) has anyone on here used the bitspower full coverage waterblock?





Cause they look incredible a bit more pricy than the rest and I just picked up two of them









2) has anyone use coolator ultra as their TIM for their 780ti? I've got some left over for my delidding and am going to use it on the gpu's


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aGriff*
> 
> Is it normal that my GPU reaches a point to where adding more voltage only decreases performance for a Benchmark OC [scores lower]. I have yet to reach even 1.150v and my card doesn't seem to want to go any further. I guess maybe this is the end of the line for the card?


The 780ti likes to stay as cool as possible. If your not on water there is a chance you just hit the wall where temps are to high and its throttling or it just has hit its max till you watercool. Benchmarking is about efficency not just throwing voltage at things and clocking as high as you can. You just may have found the point where your card is most efficent. Another thing could be your cpu is now bottlenecked. PSU could be to small or if your not on skyn3t bios you could be hitting power targets max try flashing his bios. A couple different variables it could be.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> 2) has anyone use coolator ultra as their TIM for their 780ti? I've got some left over for my delidding and am going to use it on the gpu's


I wouldnt recommend coolabratory tims for gpus. A couple reasons its conductive and can fry the gpu. Main reasin though it can be a pain to get off and usually requires lapping. If you have to rma the card for any reason it could cause your warranty to be voided. Lots of other good tims out there that may only raise it a degree or two. Get some gelid extreme or any other good tim out there and you wont really notice especially on water.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smsmasters*
> 
> Thanks it works but it only goes up to 1212mV. Is it possible to increase this to 1300 mV?
> Do you know why it's not possible to adjust voltage in MSI afterburner on the GTX 780ti? On my old GTX 780 it worked.


You're limited to 1.212v. unless you do a hard mod to the card.
Here is a quote from Ed explaining the lack of voltage control with AB:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Afterburner creator (Unwinder) determined that 780Ti is not a reference card (only 780 is) so 780Ti has no voltage control support!
> So, you have to use PrecisionX!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aGriff*
> 
> Is it normal that my GPU reaches a point to where adding more voltage only decreases performance for a Benchmark OC [scores lower]. I have yet to reach even 1.150v and my card doesn't seem to want to go any further. I guess maybe this is the end of the line for the card?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> The 780ti likes to stay as cool as possible. If your not on water there is a chance you just hit the wall where temps are to high and its throttling or it just has hit its max till you watercool. Benchmarking is about efficency not just throwing voltage at things and clocking as high as you can. You just may have found the point where your card is most efficent. Another thing could be your cpu is now bottlenecked. PSU could be to small or if your not on skyn3t bios *you could be hitting power targets* max try flashing his bios. A couple different variables it could be.
> I wouldnt recommend coolabratory tims for gpus. A couple reasons its conductive and can fry the gpu. Main reasin though it can be a pain to get off and usually requires lapping. If you have to rma the card for any reason it could cause your warranty to be voided. Lots of other good tims out there that may only raise it a degree or two. Get some gelid extreme or any other good tim out there and you wont really notice especially on water.


^^ Seconded.

My Card can only reach max boost of 1150MHz with stock bios, once I change the TDP, PCIE rail (thx for Skyn3t vbios for this







), max power target to 350W / 116% (100%=300W), it can boost constantly to 1163MHz.
For now the highest oc (boost) I can reach, without having driver TDR, with modded vbios, is 1293MHz @ stock voltage 1.175V (comes with some artifacts in valley, though 1.212V still give the same artifacts)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> The 780ti likes to stay as cool as possible. If your not on water there is a chance you just hit the wall where temps are to high and its throttling or it just has hit its max till you watercool. Benchmarking is about efficency not just throwing voltage at things and clocking as high as you can. You just may have found the point where your card is most efficent. Another thing could be your cpu is now bottlenecked. PSU could be to small or if your not on skyn3t bios you could be hitting power targets max try flashing his bios. A couple different variables it could be.
> I wouldnt recommend coolabratory tims for gpus. A couple reasons its conductive and can fry the gpu. Main reasin though it can be a pain to get off and usually requires lapping. If you have to rma the card for any reason it could cause your warranty to be voided. Lots of other good tims out there that may only raise it a degree or two. Get some gelid extreme or any other good tim out there and you wont really notice especially on water.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> You're limited to 1.212v. unless you do a hard mod to the card.
> Here is a quote from Ed explaining the lack of voltage control with AB:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> ^^ Seconded.
> My Card can only reach max boost of 1150MHz with stock bios, once I change the TDP, PCIE rail (thx for Skyn3t vbios for this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), max power target to 350W / 116% (100%=300W), it can boost constantly to 1163MHz.
> For now the highest oc (boost) I can reach, without having driver TDR, with modded vbios, is 1293MHz @ stock voltage 1.175V (comes with some artifacts in valley, though 1.212V still give the same artifacts)


Its nice to see good people here helping out newbies! +REP to all of you!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> Furmark? Really....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's the issue, man, try 3DMark. Speed throttle due to power consumption, or heat, and furmark creates both unrealistic power draw, and temps.
> 
> my cards throttle, for sure...to 928 at the lowest. When it's 30c+ in my house.
> 
> you're trying to hit 200 MPH in first gear. Of course the card is gonna say Hell NO!


Thanks lol +1


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> Thanks lol +1










LuLz. NVidia's turbo boost definitely complicates things with these cards, but, when these cards are cool, and power consumption is within the limits, they can go sky-high.

And they (NVidia) are pretty open about how temps play a large role in this:



http://www.geforce.com//hardware/technology/gpu-boost-2/technology

So, clocking on FurMark, which we all know causes extremely high temps, isn't going to give realistic results. 3DMark is fairly good for replicating load for games, but valley and heaven benchmark are equally good too, although those two are also a bit "high-load" compared to games.

Your screenshot shows higher than 80c... so... you gotta use another app.


----------



## aGriff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> The 780ti likes to stay as cool as possible. If your not on water there is a chance you just hit the wall where temps are to high and its throttling or it just has hit its max till you watercool. Benchmarking is about efficency not just throwing voltage at things and clocking as high as you can. You just may have found the point where your card is most efficent. Another thing could be your cpu is now bottlenecked. PSU could be to small or if your not on skyn3t bios you could be hitting power targets max try flashing his bios. A couple different variables it could be.


Thank you for the response and help! I am currently using an EK water block designed for my card, Gigabyte OC WF3, and have seen a max temp of about 50C. I was using MSI Kombustor to test my OC settings and I am beginning to think it just wasn't the right program. I have been using the Skyn3t bios for my card, so I am not really sure why I cant seem to get past ~1168mhz. I'm basically a noob to all of this but I like to do my research first, and I am not really sure what I am doing wrong. I have a Seasonic X-750W power supply so I don't think its the issue. The biggest problem I noticed was whenever I set my voltages above 1.125V (to compensate for instability) my GPU won't boost, instead it will throttle down. What can I do to try and narrow things down to the problem? Maybe its something simple?


----------



## Luciferxy

That's strange indeed. But first thing first, I think you know that skyn3t vbios comes with boost disabled and you have to manually adjust your clockspeed & voltage right ?

Which skyn3t vbios are you using right now and what app that you use to increase the voltage ?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aGriff*
> 
> Thank you for the response and help! I am currently using an EK water block designed for my card, Gigabyte OC WF3, and have seen a max temp of about 50C. I was using MSI Kombustor to test my OC settings and I am beginning to think it just wasn't the right program. I have been using the Skyn3t bios for my card, so I am not really sure why I cant seem to get past ~1168mhz. I'm basically a noob to all of this but I like to do my research first, and I am not really sure what I am doing wrong. I have a Seasonic X-750W power supply so I don't think its the issue. The biggest problem I noticed was whenever I set my voltages above 1.125V (to compensate for instability) my GPU won't boost, instead it will throttle down. What can I do to try and narrow things down to the problem? Maybe its something simple?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> That's strange indeed. But first thing first, I think you know that skyn3t vbios *comes with boost disabled and you have to manually adjust your clockspeed & voltage right* ?
> Which skyn3t vbios are you using right now and what app that you use to increase the voltage ?


^ ^ This! Our bios have boost disabled, and you should read a bit about Oc'ing, your card is hitting [email protected],125V, i have seen better but its not bad, now, you have to increase clocks and voltage!
Just set 1,212V (K-boost) and 1200mhz and go on from there (only clocks as voltage is maxed out) until if fails at the set clocks!

Read my OC guide but disregard any LLC hacks or voltage hacks as they are not for he 780Ti: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smsmasters*
> 
> Thanks it works but it only goes up to 1212mV. Is it possible to increase this to 1300 mV?
> 
> Do you know why it's not possible to adjust voltage in MSI afterburner on the GTX 780ti? On my old GTX 780 it worked.


See the post from DerComissar as he beat me too it.

The evga classified, classified kingpin, and also the asus matrix allow voltage control past 1.212v without hardmod.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aGriff*
> 
> Thank you for the response and help! I am currently using an EK water block designed for my card, Gigabyte OC WF3, and have seen a max temp of about 50C. I was using MSI Kombustor to test my OC settings and I am beginning to think it just wasn't the right program. I have been using the Skyn3t bios for my card, so I am not really sure why I cant seem to get past ~1168mhz. I'm basically a noob to all of this but I like to do my research first, and I am not really sure what I am doing wrong. I have a Seasonic X-750W power supply so I don't think its the issue. The biggest problem I noticed was whenever I set my voltages above 1.125V (to compensate for instability) my GPU won't boost, instead it will throttle down. What can I do to try and narrow things down to the problem? Maybe its something simple?


Something else I would try is to remove the block and check to make sure the thermal pads are making contacting with everything and you can tell by making sure there are indentions in them from the mosfets and ram. Also make sure you dont have to much tim on the core. If you have ripples in the tim on the core when you take it off you applied to much tim.


----------



## Lukas026

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> btw Guys, the quadro 340.66 WHQL have already been released for about a week now, and the issue in Valley is fixed.
> 
> Quadro 340.66 WHQL


can I install them normally or I have to do some trick if I have 780ti and they are meant for Quadro GPUs ?


----------



## darwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> I wouldnt recommend coolabratory tims for gpus. A couple reasons its conductive and can fry the gpu. Main reasin though it can be a pain to get off and usually requires lapping. If you have to rma the card for any reason it could cause your warranty to be voided. Lots of other good tims out there that may only raise it a degree or two. Get some gelid extreme or any other good tim out there and you wont really notice especially on water.


Isn't the warrenty voided as soon as I disassembly the air cooler? As well the TIM comparisons for a delidded cpu with coolator is in another league than the top pastes.

If the cleaning and the warrenty wasn't an issue would this not translate as well to the gpu efficiency?


----------



## defiler2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> Isn't the warrenty voided as soon as I disassembly the air cooler? As well the TIM comparisons for a delidded cpu with coolator is in another league than the top pastes.
> 
> If the cleaning and the warrenty wasn't an issue would this not translate as well to the gpu efficiency?


It depends on your GPU manufacturer a lot are more flexible with their warranty when it comes to removing the cooler (eg EVGA) they just require you put it back if you ship it back for an RMA.


----------



## MadHatter5045

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> Isn't the warrenty voided as soon as I disassembly the air cooler? As well the TIM comparisons for a delidded cpu with coolator is in another league than the top pastes.
> 
> If the cleaning and the warrenty wasn't an issue would this not translate as well to the gpu efficiency?


The temps probably are a lot better (I can probably leave off the "probably") but with both CL Ultra and Pro I've seen too many pics of either product gluing the cooler to the GPU and when the person went to take it off *rip* the GPU came off the PCB and what was a working card is now... not.

Also as @doctakedooty said it's conductive and can fry the GPU.


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> can I install them normally or I have to do some trick if I have 780ti and they are meant for Quadro GPUs ?


You have to modify 'nv_dispwi.inf' file located in the 'display.driver' folder, and disable the Driver Signature Enforcement (for win 8)

link for modifying guide of the .inf file

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=377158


----------



## aGriff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> That's strange indeed. But first thing first, I think you know that skyn3t vbios comes with boost disabled and you have to manually adjust your clockspeed & voltage right ?
> 
> Which skyn3t vbios are you using right now and what app that you use to increase the voltage ?


I have been using the Gigabyte 780ti-OC_3fans vBios, and I am using OC Guru II to change frequencies and voltages. I do understand that boost is effectively disabled, however when I try to add more voltage and increase the OC, it seems the card just cant handle it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> ^ ^ This! Our bios have boost disabled, and you should read a bit about Oc'ing, your card is hitting [email protected],125V, i have seen better but its not bad, now, you have to increase clocks and voltage!
> Just set 1,212V (K-boost) and 1200mhz and go on from there (only clocks as voltage is maxed out) until if fails at the set clocks!
> 
> Read my OC guide but disregard any LLC hacks or voltage hacks as they are not for he 780Ti: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


I will certainly give that a read. My card simply just does not like taking any more voltage, even when increasing the frequency it either begins to become more unstable, and or it throttles down to idle clock speeds.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Something else I would try is to remove the block and check to make sure the thermal pads are making contacting with everything and you can tell by making sure there are indentions in them from the mosfets and ram. Also make sure you dont have to much tim on the core. If you have ripples in the tim on the core when you take it off you applied to much tim.


I was thinking about doing this, I just wanted to see if indeed this is normal. After going through overclocking my CPU I understand there are walls when OC'ing, but I am unfamiliar with how doing this with a GPU. I will definitely be pulling off the block this weekend to see if I did indeed apply everthing correctly!

Additionally, I did notice a loud humming noise when my GPU is under load and overclocked, is this something normal? It doesn't sound very good and I haven't noticed it until recently whilst overclocking.

- Thank you all for the help it is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Rhadamanthis

hi @skyn3t and users of 780 ti ; now i have finaly bued a 780 ti, wonderful vga!!! my sample is a palit reference 780 ti (876 mhz gpu)
i would one bios ( i share my ) with:

Base core clock 1045Mhz or 1000 mhz or clock evga sc with no acx fan
Disabled boost
3d voltage adjustable
1.212v unlocked ( i don't want 1.21 default but voltage default of my vga)
Fan Idle 30%
Fan bumped to 100%
Default power target 100% 300w by 200% slide 600w >>Evga Precision X
Default power target 100% 300w by 300% slide 600w>> Msi AfterBurner

if can want plus information, my vga boost default at 1006 mhz and at 1.175 (default voltage) and my memory is hynix

http://www26.zippyshare.com/v/63419598/file.html

please help me to have a powerful vga

is possible to install latest bios at another 780 ti branded?


----------



## doctakedooty

@aGriff the humming is common its the coil whine. Occamrazor can explain more but if I remember right as current flows through the coil in the caps it can cause a high frequency hum known as coil whine its pretty common actually.


----------



## aGriff

Ah yes I remember reading about that, guess I understand what that means now.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aGriff*
> 
> I have been using the Gigabyte 780ti-OC_3fans vBios, and I am using OC Guru II to change frequencies and voltages. I do understand that boost is effectively disabled, however when I try to add more voltage and increase the OC, it seems the card just cant handle it.
> I will certainly give that a read. My card simply just does not like taking any more voltage, even when increasing the frequency it either begins to become more unstable, and or it throttles down to idle clock speeds.
> I was thinking about doing this, I just wanted to see if indeed this is normal. After going through overclocking my CPU I understand there are walls when OC'ing, but I am unfamiliar with how doing this with a GPU. I will definitely be pulling off the block this weekend to see if I did indeed apply everthing correctly!
> Additionally, I did notice a loud humming noise when my GPU is under load and overclocked, is this something normal? It doesn't sound very good and I haven't noticed it until recently whilst overclocking.
> - Thank you all for the help it is greatly appreciated!


*EDIT*: Well, it surely sounds like a overheating issue or power throttling, what temps are your card hitting and what power % do you see in PX?

_"Coil whine is mechanical resonance of the coil with the frequency of the signal passing through it. Physically, a coil is just loops of wire, sometimes with a core other than air. If the frequency of the signal is in resonance with the physical wires of the coil, the coil may vibrate.
There are many electrical parts/circuits which can cause whining noises, so don't just assume you are hearing coils. Annoying buzzing/electrical sound(s) are unlikely to emanate from a coil - you have something else making noise. Whining is caused by a part (or parts) physically vibrating.
Unto itself, voltage is not going to cause a whining sound. Voltage is electrical potential (actually, EMF) current through a device is dependent on the voltage across it. With a GPU, changing the voltage changes the operating frequency of various components within the chip and through the VRM sections, however something is probably in resonance with the signal!







"_

Yap! Like Doc says, don't worry about it, everybody has it to some extent!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhadamanthis*
> 
> hi @skyn3t and users of 780 ti ; now i have finaly bued a 780 ti, wonderful vga!!! my sample is a palit reference 780 ti (876 mhz gpu)
> i would one bios ( i share my ) with:
> Base core clock 1045Mhz or 1000 mhz or clock evga sc with no acx fan
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked ( i don't want 1.21 default but voltage default of my vga)
> Fan Idle 30%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 100% 300w by 200% slide 600w >>Evga Precision X
> Default power target 100% 300w by 300% slide 600w>> Msi AfterBurner
> if can want plus information, my vga boost default at 1006 mhz and at 1.175 (default voltage) and my memory is hynix
> http://www26.zippyshare.com/v/63419598/file.html
> please help me to have a powerful vga
> is possible to install latest bios at another 780 ti branded?


What is your native language? I speak a few... (5 or 6)









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## aGriff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> *EDIT*: Well, it surely sounds like a overheating issue or power throttling, what temps are your card hitting and what power % do you see in PX?
> 
> _"Coil whine is mechanical resonance of the coil with the frequency of the signal passing through it. Physically, a coil is just loops of wire, sometimes with a core other than air. If the frequency of the signal is in resonance with the physical wires of the coil, the coil may vibrate.
> There are many electrical parts/circuits which can cause whining noises, so don't just assume you are hearing coils. Annoying buzzing/electrical sound(s) are unlikely to emanate from a coil - you have something else making noise. Whining is caused by a part (or parts) physically vibrating.
> Unto itself, voltage is not going to cause a whining sound. Voltage is electrical potential (actually, EMF) current through a device is dependent on the voltage across it. With a GPU, changing the voltage changes the operating frequency of various components within the chip and through the VRM sections, however something is probably in resonance with the signal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "_
> 
> Yap! Like Doc says, don't worry about it, everybody has it to some extent!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your native language? I speak a few... (5 or 6)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


My temps don't seem to go above ~50C (I have an EK block mounted to it) and when I was using MSI Kombustor to test my OC the maximum I was using a max of 132% TDP. The only reason I set it that high was to maintain a constant frequency during stressing, if I had it set lower the frequency would fluctuate and adding voltage didn't really fix the issue. Maybe I have it set too high?


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aGriff*
> 
> My temps don't seem to go above ~50C (I have an EK block mounted to it) and when I was using MSI Kombustor to test my OC the maximum I was using a max of 132% TDP. The only reason I set it that high was to maintain a constant frequency during stressing, if I had it set lower the frequency would fluctuate and adding voltage didn't really fix the issue. Maybe I have it set too high?


you can set power target to 200% dont mean it will use 200% it will only use the wattage it needs


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aGriff*
> 
> My temps don't seem to go above ~50C (I have an EK block mounted to it) and when I was using MSI Kombustor to test my OC the maximum I was using a max of 132% TDP. The only reason I set it that high was to maintain a constant frequency during stressing, if I had it set lower the frequency would fluctuate and adding voltage didn't really fix the issue. Maybe I have it set too high?


Gigabyte dropped the ball big time with this generation (unlike Galaxy that redeemed it self) Your card is power hungry, the more TDP you set the more current will come in the card!
Be careful, even under water there is a point of no return...

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aGriff*
> 
> My temps don't seem to go above ~50C (I have an EK block mounted to it) and when I was using MSI Kombustor to test my OC the maximum I was using a max of 132% TDP. The only reason I set it that high was to maintain a constant frequency during stressing, if I had it set lower the frequency would fluctuate and adding voltage didn't really fix the issue. Maybe I have it set too high?


did you have the same issue with stock WF cooler ? If not, could be just like Doctakedooty said, perhaps there're some parts that don't make enough contact with the block.
But your GPU temp seems to be just fine ...









Btw Occamrazor, is there any apps that can read the VRM temp ?


----------



## aGriff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Gigabyte dropped the ball big time with this generation (unlike Galaxy that redeemed it self) Your card is power hungry, the more TDP you set the more current will come in the card!
> Be careful, even under water there is a point of no return...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Yea I have been hearing bad things about my card, I hadn't really done a whole lot of research on it. I originally bought it because it was one of if not the fastest clocked 780 ti when it was first released and I knew that Gigabyte was a solid brand. Unfortunately it looks as though I didn't luck out this time =[. What do you think would be a safe MAX TDP to set? I was kind of scared to even set it at 130%.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> did you have the same issue with stock WF cooler ? If not, could be just like Doctakedooty said, perhaps there're some parts that don't make enough contact with the block.
> But your GPU temp seems to be just fine ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw Occamrazor, is there any apps that can read the VRM temp ?


Definitely, I will be inspecting my block this weekend. Unfortunately I did not try to push my card to the limit until I had put a custom loop into my system last month. My card seemed to boost to about 1120mhz on its own with the stock bios and settings, before water, but beyond that I did not pay close attention. I hope I didn't damage my card beyond repair =/, instead maybe this is its limit.


----------



## Rhadamanthis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> *EDIT*: Well, it surely sounds like a overheating issue or power throttling, what temps are your card hitting and what power % do you see in PX?
> 
> _"Coil whine is mechanical resonance of the coil with the frequency of the signal passing through it. Physically, a coil is just loops of wire, sometimes with a core other than air. If the frequency of the signal is in resonance with the physical wires of the coil, the coil may vibrate.
> There are many electrical parts/circuits which can cause whining noises, so don't just assume you are hearing coils. Annoying buzzing/electrical sound(s) are unlikely to emanate from a coil - you have something else making noise. Whining is caused by a part (or parts) physically vibrating.
> Unto itself, voltage is not going to cause a whining sound. Voltage is electrical potential (actually, EMF) current through a device is dependent on the voltage across it. With a GPU, changing the voltage changes the operating frequency of various components within the chip and through the VRM sections, however something is probably in resonance with the signal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "_
> 
> Yap! Like Doc says, don't worry about it, everybody has it to some extent!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your native language? I speak a few... (5 or 6)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


italian


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aGriff*
> 
> Yea I have been hearing bad things about my card, I hadn't really done a whole lot of research on it. I originally bought it because it was one of if not the fastest clocked 780 ti when it was first released and I knew that Gigabyte was a solid brand. Unfortunately it looks as though I didn't luck out this time =[. *What do you think would be a safe MAX TDP to set?* I was kind of scared to even set it at 130%.
> Definitely, I will be inspecting my block this weekend. Unfortunately I did not try to push my card to the limit until I had put a custom loop into my system last month. My card seemed to boost to about 1120mhz on its own with the stock bios and settings, before water, but beyond that I did not pay close attention. I hope I didn't damage my card beyond repair =/, instead maybe this is its limit.


You want to set your power target just high enough that you don't get any throttling. This will depend on your clock speed, voltage, and gpu load. Don't use furmark or OC scanner to figure this out either, they are unrealistic. I recommend 3dmark firestrike, unigen valley or heaven, and whatever games you play. Basically there is no point in setting it at 150% if your only using 110% for example.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> did you have the same issue with stock WF cooler ? If not, could be just like Doctakedooty said, perhaps there're some parts that don't make enough contact with the block.
> But your GPU temp seems to be just fine ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw Occamrazor, is there any apps that can read the VRM temp ?


Reference Titan/780/780Ti VRM's don't have temperature sensors, however there is a way (additional coding needed in AB, get the temp directly from the Mosfets) but Unwinder preferred not to do it for safety reasons!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aGriff*
> 
> Yea I have been hearing bad things about my card, I hadn't really done a whole lot of research on it. I originally bought it because it was one of if not the fastest clocked 780 ti when it was first released and I knew that Gigabyte was a solid brand. Unfortunately it looks as though I didn't luck out this time =[. What do you think would be a safe MAX TDP to set? I was kind of scared to even set it at 130%.
> Definitely, I will be inspecting my block this weekend. Unfortunately I did not try to push my card to the limit until I had put a custom loop into my system last month. My card seemed to boost to about 1120mhz on its own with the stock bios and settings, before water, but beyond that I did not pay close attention. I hope I didn't damage my card beyond repair =/, instead maybe this is its limit.


Leave the TDP at 100%, only increase it if you experience stutters and frame drops, have a read from one of my articles:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_"You can always choose with the slider what ever power target your card will have: Min 300W - Max 600W, my advice has always been to leave PT at default 300W = 100% and only increase it if you see stutters or frame drops!
As soon as you increase the slider and your card is power hungry, the voltage will allow more current into the card (THE AMOUNT ALWAYS DEPENDING ON THE SLIDER) and usually with stock air coolers (ACX as well) that are *not capable of handling more than 350W of continued heat but to a much lesser extent a split second heat spike in the mosfets (VRM's)*! on top of that i see lots of people using kombustor, mining, oc scanner, occt etc *without knowing exactly how those programs should be run*,( If anyone interested in mining with 780Ti, PM *Gordan* for the safest settings) loading the card to an extreme generating more heat that the cooler can handle!



In RED the Power Mosfets (Actually DrMos Modules for High current DC-DC conversion) for core and Memory (U8-U13 = core, U98/U99 Memory)
(The problem with Mosfets is their tiny size, they generate huge amounts of heat and only have a very small size making it very difficult to dissipate all that heat effectively, if there is a heat spike, even with LN2 they just "blow"...)


In Yellow the Inductors (Current) [R22] for the core and [R33] for the memory

In BLUE the Capacitors (Voltage)



(An capacitor and inductor are similar in the way that a capacitor resists a change of a voltage and an inductor resists a change in current. The way how 'strong' they can resist depends on their value.)

In GREEN more Mosfets (4) and the NCP4206 Voltage controller 6 Phases




Unseen in the pic are: Memory voltage controller and the monitoring chip INA3221



Now:

ON AIR COOLING (STOCK COOLER, ACX, COOLER WITH LESS DISSIPATION THAN 350W

DON'T GO OVER:

With newer bios revisions: 300W x 120% PT = 360W
With older bios revisions: 330W x 110% PT= 363W

WATERCOOLING:

ANY BIOS REVISION: be extremely careful with anything over 450W!"_



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhadamanthis*
> 
> italian


Pm me in Italian then,(Its against the forum rules to post in any other language than English) if you feel comfortable with English, lets continue the conversation here!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

I have a questions for you all here what is the max or how high can the memory frequency speed can go on these card without overclocking the GPU? I have my card at 1866MHz x4 3732 memory speed. Is there any program that we could lose or tighting the memory timing ?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterCyclone3D*
> 
> I have a questions for you all here what is the max or how high can the memory frequency speed can go on these card without overclocking the GPU? I have my card at 1866MHz x4 3732 memory speed. Is there any program that we could lose or tighting the memory timing ?


I asked Razor about this as I wasn't sure about checking the memory timings. There isn't a program to my knowledge that let's you look at these on these cards.

I'm able to get the Hynix on my Titan Blacks to 2150 with the core at stock speed.


----------



## darwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadHatter5045*
> 
> The temps probably are a lot better (I can probably leave off the "probably") but with both CL Ultra and Pro I've seen too many pics of either product gluing the cooler to the GPU and when the person went to take it off *rip* the GPU came off the PCB and what was a working card is now... not.
> 
> Also as @doctakedooty said it's conductive and can fry the GPU.


Well there are always going to be a few stories, however if it is built with the intention never to have to remove the waterblock, I'd say the coolator ultra liquid should be a viable option and render incredible results.

Considering, A) I have no intention of ever having to remove this waterblock a few years down the road
B) the coolator liquid cost me. $60 for a small vile
C) there is some left over so why not use it
D) it will definitely render fantastic results

So here's hoping lol it's still going to be a while before I have these things running???


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I asked Razor about this as I wasn't sure about checking the memory timings. There isn't a program to my knowledge that let's you look at these on these cards.
> 
> I'm able to get the Hynix on my Titan Blacks to 2150 with the core at stock speed.


Sweet, Sound like a good number. do you think it used the 2133 memory chips that is doing quad channel memory interface?

But one things for sure man I sure do wish someone could have a make a better BIOS editor software that we can adjust more setting fix them a better customizerbale ways even if we do customized our hardware.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterCyclone3D*
> 
> Sweet, Sound like a good number. do you think it used the 2133 memory chips that is doing quad channel memory interface?
> 
> But one things for sure man I sure do wish someone could have a make a *better BIOS editor software that we can adjust more setting fix them a better customizerbale ways even if we do customized our hardware*.


Sure, and the lottery numbers too while you are at it...








Its too many variables to deal with, the average "bios interested user" doesn't care about intricacies, electronics and electric properties (and physics while we are on the subject) he just wants to punch in the "neighbors" bios settings and make his card better (i see it even know with KBT, i try to reason with them and i just get called "ignorant" in the end...







), as its its nature (manufacture properties) all chips are different and behave differently when plugged in the PCB!
Only a handful of guys really gets interested in all the correlations while some other intelligent but misguided guys gets lost in some particular aspect and loose their focus!
Now a question, (conspiracy theory time







) where do you think KBT came from? And before his time KGB?









Read my take on TSMC and Maxwell:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



"First gen will (likely to) be released with the same fabrication nodes as Kepler (28mn) why?
Lets take a peak at TSMC (Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Company)!









TSMC has Low power and high performance designs;

*Low power:*

SiON (silicon oxynitride) - CLN28LP - low-cost/low-power devices

HKMG (high-? dielectric multi gate) - CLN28HPL - low-power/low-leakage chips

*High Performance for graphics processors or microprocessors:*

HKMG - CLN28HP

Currently TSMC is ramping mass production in 20mn BUT (you knew there was a BUT coming right?) its not for high performance designs...








Back in 2011 TSMC was already mass producing 28mn (on low power designs) but full Kepler only hit the market in 2013, leaving 2 years gap in between starting to produce and actually having good yields in high performance chips!
So nvidia will rely on good old 28mn fabrication for first gen Maxwell!

Dont expect a full Maxwell beast upon release, that will come after the die shrink in second gen (hopefully 20mn) and of course nvidia has to do the "milking" (suck every $$$ out of each generation to go to the next, that being refresh or new architecture!







)
Compared to Kepler, Maxwell has more registers per thread, more registers per CUDA core, more shared memory per CUDA core and a lot more L2 cache per GPU, upgraded compute performance but more important, doubled their performance-per-watt!




Some "wafers" for those who never saw one!









But having 10mn doesnt mean we will see 10mn GPU's at that time frame, luckily we will have (Finfets instead of HKMG) 14/16mn on Volta!








The problem is next-generation 20nm bulk high-K metal gate and 16/14nm FinFET process will have a higher cost per gate than today's 28nm HKMG!
The 16/14nm FinFET node uses the same interconnect structure as 20nm, so the chip area is only 8-10% smaller than 20nm. In addition, this node faces yield issues related to stress control, overlay, and factors related to the step coverage and process uniformity of 3D structures!
Meaning yields ($$$$) will determine how soon we will see a beastly GPU released! As the 28 HKGM matures (wafer depreciation costs) and yields increase, costs decrease meaning even in 2017 the costs will be much lower than 28mn, FinFETs can be used for high-performance or ultra-dense designs but are not cost effective in mainstream semiconductors. Consequently, the industry faces a mismatch between what is being promoted by wafer vendors and what their customers need. If this means anything, we will see very high GPU priced chips (with Finfet fab 14/16mn) [You all remember the Titans high prices last year, now you know why!] and less powerful and much lesser priced cards with 20mn HKGM! Scaling to 10nm and 7nm nodes will entail additional wafer processing challenges for which the industry is not well prepared for the next 5 years!
There are other options (FD SOI and 450mm wafers) but let see what will happen!

What will this mean for us gamers?
That for the Titan/780/ owners( voltmod enabled guys!







) the estimate 20/25% increase in performance is not enough to cut losses!
Lets wait for second gen (maybe 2015 christmas?) and do our math then!









DISCLAIMER: This is my exercise of reasoning with my knowledge of electronics and market, all can change as the $$$$ rules above all else!





















"



And some of my articles about GK110:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_"You can always choose with the slider what ever power target your card will have: Min 300W - Max 600W, my advice has always been to leave PT at default 300W = 100% and only increase it if you see stutters or frame drops!
As soon as you increase the slider and your card is power hungry, the voltage will allow more current into the card (THE AMOUNT ALWAYS DEPENDING ON THE SLIDER) and usually with stock air coolers (ACX as well) that are *not capable of handling more than 350W of continued heat but to a much lesser extent a split second heat spike in the mosfets (VRM's)*! on top of that i see lots of people using kombustor, mining, oc scanner, occt etc *without knowing exactly how those programs should be run*,( If anyone interested in mining with 780Ti, PM *Gordan* for the safest settings) loading the card to an extreme generating more heat that the cooler can handle!



In RED the Power Mosfets (Actually DrMos Modules for High current DC-DC conversion) for core and Memory (U8-U13 = core, U98/U99 Memory)
(The problem with Mosfets is their tiny size, they generate huge amounts of heat and only have a very small size making it very difficult to dissipate all that heat effectively, if there is a heat spike, even with LN2 they just "blow"...)


In Yellow the Inductors (Current) [R22] for the core and [R33] for the memory

In BLUE the Capacitors (Voltage)



(An capacitor and inductor are similar in the way that a capacitor resists a change of a voltage and an inductor resists a change in current. The way how 'strong' they can resist depends on their value.)

In GREEN more Mosfets (4) and the NCP4206 Voltage controller 6 Phases




Unseen in the pic are: Memory voltage controller and the monitoring chip INA3221



Now:

ON AIR COOLING (STOCK COOLER, ACX, COOLER WITH LESS DISSIPATION THAN 350W

DON'T GO OVER:

With newer bios revisions: 300W x 120% PT = 360W
With older bios revisions: 330W x 110% PT= 363W

WATERCOOLING:

ANY BIOS REVISION: be extremely careful with anything over 450W!"_





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB/PrecisionX gets its hardware monitor readings from!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP with my formula:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)_





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_"...Voltage is just is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work, Current is the flow of electric charge and wattage is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage! *V * I = W* ("I" is the variable for current, or amperage, in electronics and physics. It stands for "Impetus".)








When you set a higher power limit, you are allowing for more amperage to be drawn, but it doesnt mean ITS drawing that amperage as its just a upper limit you set with the slider!
It depends on the load the card has from the software its running! The more harsher it is the more power it draws, voltage only will allow more amperage to flow.
Conductor materials tend to increase their resistivity with an increase in temperature!
The reasons for these changes in resistivity can be explained by considering the flow of current through the material. The flow of current is actually the movement of electrons from one atom to another under the influence of an electric field. Electrons are very small negatively charged particles and will be repelled by a negative electric charge and attracted by a positive electric charge. Therefore if an electric potential is applied across a conductor (positive at one end, negative at the other) electrons will "migrate" from atom to atom towards the positive terminal.
Only some electrons are free to migrate however. Others within each atom are held so tightly to their particular atom that even an electric field will not dislodge them. The current flowing in the material is therefore due to the movement of "free electrons" and the number of free electrons within any material compared with those tightly bound to their atoms is what governs whether a material is a good conductor (many free electrons) or a good insulator (hardly any free electrons).
The effect of heat on the atomic structure of a material is to make the atoms vibrate, and the higher the temperature the more violently the atoms vibrate.
In a conductor, which already has a large number of free electrons flowing through it, the vibration of the atoms causes many collisions between the free electrons and the captive electrons. Each collision uses up some energy from the free electron and is the basic cause of resistance. The more the atoms jostle around in the material the more collisions are caused and hence the greater the resistance to current flow.
So to sum it up, we want lower temperatures which lead to lower electrical resistance, hence having less heat produced as waste and more power to our Titans/780´s cores to OC higher!
HEAT KILLS!
Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit.
The lower the temperature the better! My advice is always go water, that way your VRM's are roughly the same temperature as the core, max VRM's operating temperature is 85C (voltage controller, caps etc) on some parts and others( mosfets) 125C (Absolute MAX), so, hitting 80C on the core means that other VRM components are above spec temp and others and below!
Rule of the thumb in semi-conductors is 10C less doubles the elements life, also leakage current increases exponentially (leakage current doubles for every 8 to 10 °C increase in temperature). This is a very good reason to try to keep the operating temperature as low as possible!







"_



Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Silent Scone

Word


----------



## UncleSmack

I just flashed my sli evga 780 ti sc ref cooler with Skyn3t780tiRef. Should the cards still be boosting? I thought this was disabled with new bios.
Not complaining, seems to be working great, just making sure I'm not missing something.


----------



## system error

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> *For those who want to try it* *AT YOUR OWN RISK*
> 
> *VOLT MOD FOR ASUS GTX 780Ti DCUII with Voltage controller CHL8318 up to 1,300V*
> 
> Go to profiles folder inside Afterburner folder :
> 
> 
> 
> Now open the: VEN_10DE&DEV_1004&SUBSYS_27843842&REV_A1&BUS_3&DEV_0&FN_0.... files inside the profiles folder and add
> these lines:
> 
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection = 0
> VDDC_CHL8318_Detection = 44h
> 
> Now save and close notepad and restart Afterburner, it will ask you to reboot!
> 
> Report back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


It works with non-ti asus 780 DCII to.
+rep for that.


----------



## OccamRazor

@alancsalt
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *system error*
> 
> It works with non-ti asus 780 DCII to.
> +rep for that.


Good! Its the same buck controller after all with the 780/780Ti DCUII









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleSmack*
> 
> I just flashed my sli evga 780 ti sc ref cooler with Skyn3t780tiRef. Should the cards still be boosting? I thought this was disabled with new bios.
> Not complaining, seems to be working great, just making sure I'm not missing something.


Only the bios in the OP are final, all others i posted are still not final unless stated by PM as in customized bios!








If you want the boost disabled send me the bios you have (as i released several 780TiRef betas)









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Sure, and the lottery numbers too while you are at it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its too many variables to deal with, the average "bios interested user" doesn't care about intricacies, electronics and electric properties (and physics while we are on the subject) he just wants to punch in the "neighbors" bios settings and make his card better (i see it even know with KBT, i try to reason with them and i just get called "ignorant" in the end...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), as its its nature (manufacture properties) all chips are different and behave differently when plugged in the PCB!
> Only a handful of guys really gets interested in all the correlations while some other intelligent but misguided guys gets lost in some particular aspect and loose their focus!
> Now a question, (conspiracy theory time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) where do you think KBT came from? And before his time KGB?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read my take on TSMC and Maxwell:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> "First gen will (likely to) be released with the same fabrication nodes as Kepler (28mn) why?
> Lets take a peak at TSMC (Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Company)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TSMC has Low power and high performance designs;
> 
> *Low power:*
> 
> SiON (silicon oxynitride) - CLN28LP - low-cost/low-power devices
> 
> HKMG (high-? dielectric multi gate) - CLN28HPL - low-power/low-leakage chips
> 
> *High Performance for graphics processors or microprocessors:*
> 
> HKMG - CLN28HP
> 
> Currently TSMC is ramping mass production in 20mn BUT (you knew there was a BUT coming right?) its not for high performance designs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in 2011 TSMC was already mass producing 28mn (on low power designs) but full Kepler only hit the market in 2013, leaving 2 years gap in between starting to produce and actually having good yields in high performance chips!
> So nvidia will rely on good old 28mn fabrication for first gen Maxwell!
> 
> Dont expect a full Maxwell beast upon release, that will come after the die shrink in second gen (hopefully 20mn) and of course nvidia has to do the "milking" (suck every $$$ out of each generation to go to the next, that being refresh or new architecture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Compared to Kepler, Maxwell has more registers per thread, more registers per CUDA core, more shared memory per CUDA core and a lot more L2 cache per GPU, upgraded compute performance but more important, doubled their performance-per-watt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some "wafers" for those who never saw one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But having 10mn doesnt mean we will see 10mn GPU's at that time frame, luckily we will have (Finfets instead of HKMG) 14/16mn on Volta!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is next-generation 20nm bulk high-K metal gate and 16/14nm FinFET process will have a higher cost per gate than today's 28nm HKMG!
> The 16/14nm FinFET node uses the same interconnect structure as 20nm, so the chip area is only 8-10% smaller than 20nm. In addition, this node faces yield issues related to stress control, overlay, and factors related to the step coverage and process uniformity of 3D structures!
> Meaning yields ($$$$) will determine how soon we will see a beastly GPU released! As the 28 HKGM matures (wafer depreciation costs) and yields increase, costs decrease meaning even in 2017 the costs will be much lower than 28mn, FinFETs can be used for high-performance or ultra-dense designs but are not cost effective in mainstream semiconductors. Consequently, the industry faces a mismatch between what is being promoted by wafer vendors and what their customers need. If this means anything, we will see very high GPU priced chips (with Finfet fab 14/16mn) [You all remember the Titans high prices last year, now you know why!] and less powerful and much lesser priced cards with 20mn HKGM! Scaling to 10nm and 7nm nodes will entail additional wafer processing challenges for which the industry is not well prepared for the next 5 years!
> There are other options (FD SOI and 450mm wafers) but let see what will happen!
> 
> What will this mean for us gamers?
> That for the Titan/780/ owners( voltmod enabled guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) the estimate 20/25% increase in performance is not enough to cut losses!
> Lets wait for second gen (maybe 2015 christmas?) and do our math then!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DISCLAIMER: This is my exercise of reasoning with my knowledge of electronics and market, all can change as the $$$$ rules above all else!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "
> 
> 
> 
> And some of my articles about GK110:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _"You can always choose with the slider what ever power target your card will have: Min 300W - Max 600W, my advice has always been to leave PT at default 300W = 100% and only increase it if you see stutters or frame drops!
> As soon as you increase the slider and your card is power hungry, the voltage will allow more current into the card (THE AMOUNT ALWAYS DEPENDING ON THE SLIDER) and usually with stock air coolers (ACX as well) that are *not capable of handling more than 350W of continued heat but to a much lesser extent a split second heat spike in the mosfets (VRM's)*! on top of that i see lots of people using kombustor, mining, oc scanner, occt etc *without knowing exactly how those programs should be run*,( If anyone interested in mining with 780Ti, PM *Gordan* for the safest settings) loading the card to an extreme generating more heat that the cooler can handle!
> 
> 
> 
> In RED the Power Mosfets (Actually DrMos Modules for High current DC-DC conversion) for core and Memory (U8-U13 = core, U98/U99 Memory)
> (The problem with Mosfets is their tiny size, they generate huge amounts of heat and only have a very small size making it very difficult to dissipate all that heat effectively, if there is a heat spike, even with LN2 they just "blow"...)
> 
> 
> In Yellow the Inductors (Current) [R22] for the core and [R33] for the memory
> 
> In BLUE the Capacitors (Voltage)
> 
> 
> 
> (An capacitor and inductor are similar in the way that a capacitor resists a change of a voltage and an inductor resists a change in current. The way how 'strong' they can resist depends on their value.)
> 
> In GREEN more Mosfets (4) and the NCP4206 Voltage controller 6 Phases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unseen in the pic are: Memory voltage controller and the monitoring chip INA3221
> 
> 
> 
> Now:
> 
> ON AIR COOLING (STOCK COOLER, ACX, COOLER WITH LESS DISSIPATION THAN 350W
> 
> DON'T GO OVER:
> 
> With newer bios revisions: 300W x 120% PT = 360W
> With older bios revisions: 330W x 110% PT= 363W
> 
> WATERCOOLING:
> 
> ANY BIOS REVISION: be extremely careful with anything over 450W!"_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
> "TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL
> 
> 
> 
> (where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)
> 
> Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:
> 
> 
> 
> It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB/PrecisionX gets its hardware monitor readings from!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
> The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
> Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
> YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
> Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
> It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP with my formula:
> 
> aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _"...Voltage is just is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work, Current is the flow of electric charge and wattage is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage! *V * I = W* ("I" is the variable for current, or amperage, in electronics and physics. It stands for "Impetus".)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you set a higher power limit, you are allowing for more amperage to be drawn, but it doesnt mean ITS drawing that amperage as its just a upper limit you set with the slider!
> It depends on the load the card has from the software its running! The more harsher it is the more power it draws, voltage only will allow more amperage to flow.
> Conductor materials tend to increase their resistivity with an increase in temperature!
> The reasons for these changes in resistivity can be explained by considering the flow of current through the material. The flow of current is actually the movement of electrons from one atom to another under the influence of an electric field. Electrons are very small negatively charged particles and will be repelled by a negative electric charge and attracted by a positive electric charge. Therefore if an electric potential is applied across a conductor (positive at one end, negative at the other) electrons will "migrate" from atom to atom towards the positive terminal.
> Only some electrons are free to migrate however. Others within each atom are held so tightly to their particular atom that even an electric field will not dislodge them. The current flowing in the material is therefore due to the movement of "free electrons" and the number of free electrons within any material compared with those tightly bound to their atoms is what governs whether a material is a good conductor (many free electrons) or a good insulator (hardly any free electrons).
> The effect of heat on the atomic structure of a material is to make the atoms vibrate, and the higher the temperature the more violently the atoms vibrate.
> In a conductor, which already has a large number of free electrons flowing through it, the vibration of the atoms causes many collisions between the free electrons and the captive electrons. Each collision uses up some energy from the free electron and is the basic cause of resistance. The more the atoms jostle around in the material the more collisions are caused and hence the greater the resistance to current flow.
> So to sum it up, we want lower temperatures which lead to lower electrical resistance, hence having less heat produced as waste and more power to our Titans/780´s cores to OC higher!
> HEAT KILLS!
> Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
> Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit.
> The lower the temperature the better! My advice is always go water, that way your VRM's are roughly the same temperature as the core, max VRM's operating temperature is 85C (voltage controller, caps etc) on some parts and others( mosfets) 125C (Absolute MAX), so, hitting 80C on the core means that other VRM components are above spec temp and others and below!
> Rule of the thumb in semi-conductors is 10C less doubles the elements life, also leakage current increases exponentially (leakage current doubles for every 8 to 10 °C increase in temperature). This is a very good reason to try to keep the operating temperature as low as possible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "_
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Haha yeah thanks dude for posting I wouldn't fall for the wrong bios for that matter. It a great information that you have giving us. I knew about the VRM for the different things inside the PCB. Now I have to go in and find out what the max are doing on those chips for the memory chips.

Other information about the memory chips https://www.skhynix.com/products/graphics/view.jsp?info.ramKind=26&info.serialNo=H5GQ2H24AFR
Sure wish we could programmable all the latency









plus wish I could give little more voltage for the memory. Just little hair you know. I know I am not to high on overclocking the GPU any higher than 1006. I wouldn't mind giving little more voltage for the GPU to keep the stability for the chip. But other than that Thanks a ton OccamRazor









If you asked what KBT was could be anything man. could be short for k, bye, thx lol or knology basic tech, knowledge based technology. Or know basic tech









Here my Bios for the evga on stock cooler core 1006Mhz memory 1866Mhz max voltage 850.0 to 1.212v : 270 TDP both rail 20% fan to 100%
GK110.rom


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterCyclone3D*
> 
> Haha yeah thanks dude for posting I wouldn't fall for the wrong bios for that matter. It a great information that you have giving us. I knew about the VRM for the different things inside the PCB. Now I have to go in and find out what the max are doing on those chips for the memory chips.
> Other information about the memory chips https://www.skhynix.com/products/graphics/view.jsp?info.ramKind=26&info.serialNo=H5GQ2H24AFR
> *Sure wish we could programmable all the latency* frown.gif
> *plus wish I could give little more voltage for the memory*. Just little hair you know. I know I am not to high on overclocking the GPU any higher than 1006. I wouldn't mind giving little more voltage for the GPU to keep the stability for the chip. But other than that Thanks a ton OccamRazor thumb.gif
> *If you asked what KBT was could be anything man. could be short for k*, bye, thx lol or knology basic tech, knowledge based technology. Or know basic tech biggrin.gif
> Here my Bios for the evga on stock cooler core 1006Mhz memory 1866Mhz max voltage 850.0 to 1.212v : 270 TDP both rail 20% fan to 100%
> GK110.rom


Minor gains in real world apps (unless specific scientific programs and some benchmarks) you do it with your RAM?







Tighten the timings and the OC your RAM, then loose the timings and OC it again, do benches and show me the result! (Same benchmark)








Buy a Classified, that way you can overvolt the memory!








I meant "Who" got the program (KBT - *K*epler *B*ios *T*weaker) "out", not what the name means









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## KFume

I was wondering if anyone has the stock BIOS for the EVGA 780 Ti SuperClocked, I need to flash back to stock because I'm planning to sell it. Thanks.


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KFume*
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has the stock BIOS for the EVGA 780 Ti SuperClocked, I need to flash back to stock because I'm planning to sell it. Thanks.


ACX or reference version?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I meant "Who" got the program (KBT - *K*epler *B*ios *T*weaker) "out", not what the name means


Is it really a mystery?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KFume*
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has the stock BIOS for the EVGA 780 Ti SuperClocked, I need to flash back to stock because I'm planning to sell it. Thanks.


Go here and download your original one (you should have a sticker on the back of the card with it)









http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=&manufacturer=EVGA&model=GTX+780+Ti&interface=&memType=&memSize=

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> ACX or reference version?
> *Is it really a mystery?*


I wonder where the code came from...









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Sempre

Whoever made it, they must have a guy on the inside


----------



## famich

@OccamRazor : I have read your articles about the physics one more time ! Thanks , man , a splendid information


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> Whoever made it, they must have a guy on the inside


You got it...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> @OccamRazor : I have read your articles about the physics one more time ! Thanks , man , a splendid information


Thanks!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## aGriff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> Leave the TDP at 100%, only increase it if you experience stutters and frame drops, have a read from one of my articles:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


I think I may have solved my issue, but I still have a few questions. I took the block off of my card and noticed that I was a little too generous the first time around with my TIM application. Once, I put it back into my loop I followed your guides and used the information from your guides as well as other things that user's have posted to help me. I was able to reach 1292mHz at 1.212 volts stable in firestrike as well as my games. However, as much as I am pleased to have gotten that high, I want to see how much further I can take things with a little more voltage. After reading your OC guide I noticed that there were some mods put out specifically for AB and you posted that the mod you developed did not work with the 780ti.

Which brings me to asking, is there anyway I can reach 1.3V+? Is it safe to do this with the Kepler bios tweaker? Also, while using OC Guru I was able to set a minimum voltage to basically force my GPU to 1.212 volts and it was even doing this while the GPU was idle, but previously I noticed the opposite. Is this normal?

Can't tell you how awesome you guys are, I would be one lost noob with out you!

Thanks!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aGriff*
> 
> I think I may have solved my issue, but I still have a few questions. I took the block off of my card and noticed that I was a little too generous the first time around with my TIM application. Once, I put it back into my loop I followed your guides and used the information from your guides as well as other things that user's have posted to help me. I was able to reach 1292mHz at 1.212 volts stable in firestrike as well as my games. However, as much as I am pleased to have gotten that high, I want to see how much further I can take things with a little more voltage. After reading your OC guide I noticed that there were some mods put out specifically for AB and you posted that the mod you developed did not work with the 780ti.
> 
> Which brings me to asking, is there anyway I can reach 1.3V+? Is it safe to do this with the Kepler bios tweaker? Also, while using OC Guru I was able to set a minimum voltage to basically force my GPU to 1.212 volts and it was even doing this while the GPU was idle, but previously I noticed the opposite. Is this normal?
> 
> Can't tell you how awesome you guys are, I would be one lost noob with out you!
> 
> Thanks!


The volt mods i posted are for Titan/780 and for 780/780Ti DCUII that use a different voltage controller (CHL8318 oposed to the NCP4206) than the 780Ti reference!
Meaning to overvolt the 780Ti reference its only with a hard mod (soldering resistances to the PCB): http://www.overclock.net/t/1478066/nvidia-gtx-780ti-hard-volt-mod/0_100
There is one person that claims to have overcome the 780Ti voltage limitation almost a year ago but until now he hasn't come forward with any evidence, only theory, so, no i don't think its possible to do it with software!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## gagac1971

hello to all here evga gtx 780 ti sc acx owner here.i have strange problem here....no matter what bios that a have and no matter what voltage card is crashing beyond 1220 mhz .....
if i will overclock on stock bios 1215 mhz is ok whit 1.15v nice but upper overclock result in crash....then on moded bios from occrazor collection for sure again until 1220 mhz is ok but upper start to artifact and crash....i am on nvidia 340.52 driver
what do you think that is the problem?my card will die?some weeks i was been able to push to 1250 mhz whit no problem whit 1.2v and now just 1215 mhz.....


----------



## dante`afk

well i guess that's the nature of the cards.

I was able to do at the beginning 1250 gamestable, then after couple of weeks 1150 is the max i can get out even with 1.21.v


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> well i guess that's the nature of the cards.
> 
> I was able to do at the beginning 1250 gamestable, then after couple of weeks 1150 is the max i can get out even with 1.21.v


true man and i tryed whit stock bios and also whit moded bios anything over 1220 mhz whit no matter what voltage will crash but some 2 month ago i was able to reach 1280 mhz whit 1.21v....


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> hello to all here evga gtx 780 ti sc acx owner here.i have strange problem here....no matter what bios that a have and no matter what voltage card is crashing beyond 1220 mhz .....
> if i will overclock on stock bios 1215 mhz is ok whit 1.15v nice but upper overclock result in crash....then on moded bios from occrazor collection for sure again until 1220 mhz is ok but upper start to artifact and crash....i am on nvidia 340.52 driver
> what do you think that is the problem?my card will die?some weeks i was been able to push to 1250 mhz whit no problem whit 1.2v and now just 1215 mhz.....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> well i guess that's the nature of the cards.
> I was able to do at the beginning 1250 gamestable, then after couple of weeks 1150 is the max i can get out even with 1.21.v


Its hot, you need cold... Let the summer go by, keep your room temperature less than 25C and it will be fine! Remember that ambient temperature *DICTATES* all others unless you have a phase change or cascade... and still...









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Its hot, you need cold... Let the summer go by, keep your room temperature less than 25C and it will be fine! Remember that ambient temperature *DICTATES* all others unless you have a phase change or cascade... and still...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


ok getted but temp never pass 70c.......what a hell heppend how overclock droop from 1250 mhz whit 1.2v to 1215 mhz ....????


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> ok getted but temp never pass 70c.......what a hell heppend how overclock droop from 1250 mhz whit 1.2v to 1215 mhz ....????


to clear up the thing temp are always been around 68c but overclock has drooped i don't know why....maybe is nvidia driver?i think not...


----------



## gagac1971

if i will use stock bios overclock is arround 1215 mhz and if i will use moded bios whit better voltage is the same thing...anything over 1220 mhz is starting to artifact and crash.....??????


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> ok getted but temp never pass 70c.......what a hell heppend how overclock droop from 1250 mhz whit 1.2v to 1215 mhz ....????


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> to clear up the thing temp are always been around 68c but overclock has drooped i don't know why....maybe is nvidia driver?i think not...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> if i will use stock bios overclock is arround 1215 mhz and if i will use moded bios whit better voltage is the same thing...anything over 1220 mhz is starting to artifact and crash.....??????


To clear that up my cards only got to 70C with [email protected],[email protected] close to 500W of current for each card...








One thing is your core hitting 70C on a cold day, another is your core hitting 70C on a HOT summer day... (you can ONLY get CORE TEMPERATURE READINGS...








So: get your card COOLER!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Masked107

Would it be too late now to even think about buying a 780TI? I would be purchasing by black Friday...


----------



## VSG

Black Friday is so far off I wouldn't think of anything now. Typically, GPUs are the last thing to buy primary components wise since new things come up all the time.


----------



## Masked107

Well I am pretty solid on every other component and was just wondering if it was a smart decision to buy the 780TI now so late in its life cycle or shall i just wait for the 800 series? :/


----------



## kalleklovn12

Is there a updated Asus reference 780ti bios yet?


----------



## Samson38

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked107*
> 
> Would it be too late now to even think about buying a 780TI? I would be purchasing by black Friday...


I own 2 gtx 780ti's and yes they are great cards....BUT there is no way that I would purchase them today if I were in your position since some of the 800 series cards are about to be released. However, there are still many factors to be considered with your question. What size and resolution monitor are you using (single,double,triple?) IMHO, it would only be a wise purchase at this point if you got a really good deal on one..and/or you just have to having something right now. By black Friday, there should be some interesting items on the market...just my 2 cents.

And further, had nvidia released the gtx 780 6gb cards at the end of last year...I would have gotten 2 of those instead..much better deal.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> if i will use stock bios overclock is arround 1215 mhz and if i will use moded bios whit better voltage is the same thing...anything over 1220 mhz is starting to artifact and crash.....??????


Same here. When I do severely heavy testing by using 4K to 1080p downsampling, the best I can do 100% stable and 0% artifacts is 1220Mhz, but if I only tests @ 1080p, then I can pull off 1250Mhz without artifacts. I could care less for the very few FPS I would get if I could run it @ 1300Mhz or so. I plan running Cheburashka on water with a custom loop or get Corsair HG10 to reduce my temps and see if my Chebu can be pushed further!


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Same here. When I do severely heavy testing by using 4K to 1080p downsampling, the best I can do 100% stable and 0% artifacts is 1220Mhz, but if I only tests @ 1080p, then I can pull off 1250Mhz without artifacts. I could care less for the very few FPS I would get if I could run it @ 1300Mhz or so. I plan running Cheburashka on water with a custom loop or get Corsair HG10 to reduce my temps and see if my Chebu can be pushed further!


my temp has always been around 67c and at that time on stock bios i was able to push about 1240 mhz but now 2 month later whit same conditions i cant pass 1200 mhz....????
temp are the same...is my graphic card degrading?........we will see
on stock clock is impecable but overclock cant keep like some 3 month ago....
on stock bios i was able whit 1.15V to push about 1250 mhz and now just 1200 mhz and is struggling to keep that overclock....
again temp are the same.....


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Same here. When I do severely heavy testing by using 4K to 1080p downsampling, the best I can do 100% stable and 0% artifacts is 1220Mhz, but if I only tests @ 1080p, then I can pull off 1250Mhz without artifacts. I could care less for the very few FPS I would get if I could run it @ 1300Mhz or so. I plan running Cheburashka on water with a custom loop or get Corsair HG10 to reduce my temps and see if my Chebu can be pushed further!


I got the same -my both GTX 780TI run max 1220MHz or so at 4K, a very demanding resolution .
At full HD the better card could run [email protected] V.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> my temp has always been around 67c and at that time on stock bios i was able to push about 1240 mhz but now 2 month later whit same conditions i cant pass 1200 mhz....????
> temp are the same...is my graphic card degrading?........we will see
> on stock clock is impecable but overclock cant keep like some 3 month ago....
> on stock bios i was able whit 1.15V to push about 1250 mhz and now just 1200 mhz and is struggling to keep that overclock....
> again temp are the same.....


GPU drivers


----------



## darwing

What kind of power supply do we need for two of these puppies over clocked and a 4770k delidded and overclocked?

I'm using(going to use) a 1000w gold rated power supply but it's a bit older (was a special edition not made anymore)


----------



## Silent Scone

@darwingWow those blocks look great


----------



## Masked107

Calling out Cooknn, Are you me? Your build is everything I want. I have a few questions for ya. I love the 4790K How well does it overclock on water? IS the Sabertooth worth getting over the Maximus VII Formula? Also your GPU is just orgasmic, Do you have it on stock air or water, if on air, How well does it run?


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of power supply do we need for two of these puppies over clocked and a 4770k delidded and overclocked?
> 
> I'm using(going to use) a 1000w gold rated power supply but it's a bit older (was a special edition not made anymore)


err...SMEXCHY cards, but that PSU worries me since it's older and I popped my Antec TPQ 1200 with just a single card on X79







. With reference PCBs limited, a good 850 *single-rail* or 1000W will be good, I have Maximus VII Formula set up with two card and 5 GHZ on CPU with 850W Seasonic Platinum, works great.


----------



## darwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> err...SMEXCHY cards, but that PSU worries me since it's older and I popped my Antec TPQ 1200 with just a single card on X79
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . With reference PCBs limited, a good 850 *single-rail* or 1000W will be good, I have Maximus VII Formula set up with two card and 5 GHZ on CPU with 850W Seasonic Platinum, works great.


Really !!!? Wow I thought 1000watts would be more than enough... ok anyone else running two cards oc'd? What power you running?


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> Really !!!? Wow I thought 1000watts would be more than enough... ok anyone else running two cards oc'd? What power you running?


It's not about the total power, it's the power per rail in a multi-GPU rig that matter. Single-rail PSUs don't have this problem. The older your PSU, the more likely it is going to have issues. SO what PSU are we talking about here?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> Really !!!? Wow I thought 1000watts would be more than enough... ok anyone else running two cards oc'd? What power you running?


Something like this:

*"My system is in my SIG and the only difference was the [email protected]@1,30v! Using triple monitor 3240 x [email protected] SLI TITANS W/ Skyn3t Rev2 bios
and memory at stock 6000mhz!

1306mhz / 1,37v / power draw 124% / load 99% 372W*
1333mhz / 1.37v / power draw 134% / load 99% 402W*
1359mhz / 1.37v / power draw 139% / load 99% 417W*
1385mhz / 1.37v / power draw 145% / load 99% 435W*
1400mhz / 1.39v / power draw 155% / load 99% 465W*

*for each card, power was being drawn from the wall ranging from 850W - 1250W!"*

But as your cards are not overvolted, with our [email protected], you need at max load 600/650W for the cards (you got a 4670K Oc'ed to what? your SIG is SILENT







, going for a limb here: 4,[email protected] = 123W), a 850W is very tight, with stock bios its still a bit stretched IMO, a 1000W is fine but always look for the OEM PSU provider (Seasonic, Flextronics, DSG or Enhance)
An old PSU can loose most of its initial wattage (can be 20/30%), so you have to take that into account!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Masked107

So i've got a question you folks might not be able to answer, I am ordering my 780ti incredibly soon







and I want to try something that I think might work. I travel all the time and I take my current machine with me to most places. The case I am going to be using has handles which will make it easy to move around. I've always been fascinated my liquid cooling but I have my restriction on why I cannot run liquid (IE traveling) I will be running an all-in-one for my CPU, But I had an idea. The H220x from Swiftech allows for changing liquids and it also has everything built in for an effective all-in-one. I can also order their 780ti block that has identical fittings...... See where i'm going here? The H220x is meant for expanding and doesn't have the pump in the block. So my question is, Would a standalone H220x be sufficient enough to effectively cool a 780ti? I would love for this to happen.


----------



## Vaultik

Hey currently have an issue I think or sometin is off.

I have flashed my gtx 780 before without issues so I know how to perform it easily.

I have succesfuly flashed the evga gtx 780 ti acx with the correct labled bios etc...however on afterburnber when I set the voltage to 100+ / max.

GPUz if only reading a max of 1.06v could this be a sensor issue or could something else be up. I have reflashed it again just to make sure and reinstalled drivers etc.


----------



## pharcycle

try using precision X instead, I don't think AB works with the Skyn3t bios


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaultik*
> 
> Hey currently have an issue I think or sometin is off.
> 
> I have flashed my gtx 780 before without issues so I know how to perform it easily.
> 
> I have succesfuly flashed the evga gtx 780 ti acx with the correct labled bios etc...however on afterburnber when I set the voltage to 100+ / max.
> 
> GPUz if only reading a max of 1.06v could this be a sensor issue or could something else be up. I have reflashed it again just to make sure and reinstalled drivers etc.


You have to use precision x 4.2.1, afterburner voltage control does not work for 780 ti no matter what bios is flashed.


----------



## Vaultik

Got it working! thanks guys


----------



## darwing

Teaser for things to come


----------



## MonarchX

Its just some new water-blocks, but is there something special to them? Better cooling performance?


----------



## aGriff

Is it normal with the Skyn3t bios to always idle at 1.212V? With my highest OC my card does not seem to drop under max voltage. Do I need to change something in the BIOS to fix this? I am using OC Guru to set my cards OC.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aGriff*
> 
> Is it normal with the Skyn3t bios to always idle at 1.212V? With my highest OC my card does not seem to drop under max voltage. *Do I need to change something in the BIOS to fix this?* I am using OC Guru to set my cards OC.


Of course always blame it on the bios when something is not right as it should...








Re-install drivers AND delete profiles folder inside Oc guru directory, reboot, done!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MasterCyclone3D*
> 
> Sweet, Sound like a good number. do you think it used the 2133 memory chips that is doing quad channel memory interface?
> 
> But one things for sure man I sure do wish someone could have a make a *better BIOS editor software that we can adjust more setting fix them a better customizerbale ways even if we do customized our hardware*.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, and the lottery numbers too while you are at it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its too many variables to deal with, the average "bios interested user" doesn't care about intricacies, electronics and electric properties (and physics while we are on the subject) he just wants to punch in the "neighbors" bios settings and make his card better (i see it even know with KBT, i try to reason with them and i just get called "ignorant" in the end...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), as its its nature (manufacture properties) all chips are different and behave differently when plugged in the PCB!
> Only a handful of guys really gets interested in all the correlations while some other intelligent but misguided guys gets lost in some particular aspect and loose their focus!
> Now a question, (conspiracy theory time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) where do you think KBT came from? And before his time KGB?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read my take on TSMC and Maxwell:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> "First gen will (likely to) be released with the same fabrication nodes as Kepler (28mn) why?
> Lets take a peak at TSMC (Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Company)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TSMC has Low power and high performance designs;
> 
> *Low power:*
> 
> SiON (silicon oxynitride) - CLN28LP - low-cost/low-power devices
> 
> HKMG (high-? dielectric multi gate) - CLN28HPL - low-power/low-leakage chips
> 
> *High Performance for graphics processors or microprocessors:*
> 
> HKMG - CLN28HP
> 
> Currently TSMC is ramping mass production in 20mn BUT (you knew there was a BUT coming right?) its not for high performance designs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in 2011 TSMC was already mass producing 28mn (on low power designs) but full Kepler only hit the market in 2013, leaving 2 years gap in between starting to produce and actually having good yields in high performance chips!
> So nvidia will rely on good old 28mn fabrication for first gen Maxwell!
> 
> Dont expect a full Maxwell beast upon release, that will come after the die shrink in second gen (hopefully 20mn) and of course nvidia has to do the "milking" (suck every $$$ out of each generation to go to the next, that being refresh or new architecture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Compared to Kepler, Maxwell has more registers per thread, more registers per CUDA core, more shared memory per CUDA core and a lot more L2 cache per GPU, upgraded compute performance but more important, doubled their performance-per-watt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some "wafers" for those who never saw one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But having 10mn doesnt mean we will see 10mn GPU's at that time frame, luckily we will have (Finfets instead of HKMG) 14/16mn on Volta!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is next-generation 20nm bulk high-K metal gate and 16/14nm FinFET process will have a higher cost per gate than today's 28nm HKMG!
> The 16/14nm FinFET node uses the same interconnect structure as 20nm, so the chip area is only 8-10% smaller than 20nm. In addition, this node faces yield issues related to stress control, overlay, and factors related to the step coverage and process uniformity of 3D structures!
> Meaning yields ($$$$) will determine how soon we will see a beastly GPU released! As the 28 HKGM matures (wafer depreciation costs) and yields increase, costs decrease meaning even in 2017 the costs will be much lower than 28mn, FinFETs can be used for high-performance or ultra-dense designs but are not cost effective in mainstream semiconductors. Consequently, the industry faces a mismatch between what is being promoted by wafer vendors and what their customers need. If this means anything, we will see very high GPU priced chips (with Finfet fab 14/16mn) [You all remember the Titans high prices last year, now you know why!] and less powerful and much lesser priced cards with 20mn HKGM! Scaling to 10nm and 7nm nodes will entail additional wafer processing challenges for which the industry is not well prepared for the next 5 years!
> There are other options (FD SOI and 450mm wafers) but let see what will happen!
> 
> What will this mean for us gamers?
> That for the Titan/780/ owners( voltmod enabled guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) the estimate 20/25% increase in performance is not enough to cut losses!
> Lets wait for second gen (maybe 2015 christmas?) and do our math then!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DISCLAIMER: This is my exercise of reasoning with my knowledge of electronics and market, all can change as the $$$$ rules above all else!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "
> 
> 
> 
> And some of my articles about GK110:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _"You can always choose with the slider what ever power target your card will have: Min 300W - Max 600W, my advice has always been to leave PT at default 300W = 100% and only increase it if you see stutters or frame drops!
> As soon as you increase the slider and your card is power hungry, the voltage will allow more current into the card (THE AMOUNT ALWAYS DEPENDING ON THE SLIDER) and usually with stock air coolers (ACX as well) that are *not capable of handling more than 350W of continued heat but to a much lesser extent a split second heat spike in the mosfets (VRM's)*! on top of that i see lots of people using kombustor, mining, oc scanner, occt etc *without knowing exactly how those programs should be run*,( If anyone interested in mining with 780Ti, PM *Gordan* for the safest settings) loading the card to an extreme generating more heat that the cooler can handle!
> 
> 
> 
> In RED the Power Mosfets (Actually DrMos Modules for High current DC-DC conversion) for core and Memory (U8-U13 = core, U98/U99 Memory)
> (The problem with Mosfets is their tiny size, they generate huge amounts of heat and only have a very small size making it very difficult to dissipate all that heat effectively, if there is a heat spike, even with LN2 they just "blow"...)
> 
> 
> In Yellow the Inductors (Current) [R22] for the core and [R33] for the memory
> 
> In BLUE the Capacitors (Voltage)
> 
> 
> 
> (An capacitor and inductor are similar in the way that a capacitor resists a change of a voltage and an inductor resists a change in current. The way how 'strong' they can resist depends on their value.)
> 
> In GREEN more Mosfets (4) and the NCP4206 Voltage controller 6 Phases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unseen in the pic are: Memory voltage controller and the monitoring chip INA3221
> 
> 
> 
> Now:
> 
> ON AIR COOLING (STOCK COOLER, ACX, COOLER WITH LESS DISSIPATION THAN 350W
> 
> DON'T GO OVER:
> 
> With newer bios revisions: 300W x 120% PT = 360W
> With older bios revisions: 330W x 110% PT= 363W
> 
> WATERCOOLING:
> 
> ANY BIOS REVISION: be extremely careful with anything over 450W!"_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
> "TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL
> 
> 
> 
> (where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)
> 
> Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:
> 
> 
> 
> It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB/PrecisionX gets its hardware monitor readings from!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
> The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
> Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
> YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
> Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
> It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP with my formula:
> 
> aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _"...Voltage is just is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work, Current is the flow of electric charge and wattage is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage! *V * I = W* ("I" is the variable for current, or amperage, in electronics and physics. It stands for "Impetus".)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you set a higher power limit, you are allowing for more amperage to be drawn, but it doesnt mean ITS drawing that amperage as its just a upper limit you set with the slider!
> It depends on the load the card has from the software its running! The more harsher it is the more power it draws, voltage only will allow more amperage to flow.
> Conductor materials tend to increase their resistivity with an increase in temperature!
> The reasons for these changes in resistivity can be explained by considering the flow of current through the material. The flow of current is actually the movement of electrons from one atom to another under the influence of an electric field. Electrons are very small negatively charged particles and will be repelled by a negative electric charge and attracted by a positive electric charge. Therefore if an electric potential is applied across a conductor (positive at one end, negative at the other) electrons will "migrate" from atom to atom towards the positive terminal.
> Only some electrons are free to migrate however. Others within each atom are held so tightly to their particular atom that even an electric field will not dislodge them. The current flowing in the material is therefore due to the movement of "free electrons" and the number of free electrons within any material compared with those tightly bound to their atoms is what governs whether a material is a good conductor (many free electrons) or a good insulator (hardly any free electrons).
> The effect of heat on the atomic structure of a material is to make the atoms vibrate, and the higher the temperature the more violently the atoms vibrate.
> In a conductor, which already has a large number of free electrons flowing through it, the vibration of the atoms causes many collisions between the free electrons and the captive electrons. Each collision uses up some energy from the free electron and is the basic cause of resistance. The more the atoms jostle around in the material the more collisions are caused and hence the greater the resistance to current flow.
> So to sum it up, we want lower temperatures which lead to lower electrical resistance, hence having less heat produced as waste and more power to our Titans/780´s cores to OC higher!
> HEAT KILLS!
> Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
> Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit.
> The lower the temperature the better! My advice is always go water, that way your VRM's are roughly the same temperature as the core, max VRM's operating temperature is 85C (voltage controller, caps etc) on some parts and others( mosfets) 125C (Absolute MAX), so, hitting 80C on the core means that other VRM components are above spec temp and others and below!
> Rule of the thumb in semi-conductors is 10C less doubles the elements life, also leakage current increases exponentially (leakage current doubles for every 8 to 10 °C increase in temperature). This is a very good reason to try to keep the operating temperature as low as possible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "_
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Another wondreful post from Eduardo.
> My utmost thanks to you, sir, for this knowledge.
> I cannot thank you enough for all of your research, a Rep+ to you.
Click to expand...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*


Im not *Ed*uardo but thank you for your words!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not *Ed*uardo but thank you for your words!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor
Click to expand...

I'm so sorry to quote you as Eduardo, please forgive me, your brother is a wonderful guy!
And so are you,
Thank-you Ricardo!


----------



## aGriff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Of course always blame it on the bios when something is not right as it should...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Re-install drivers AND delete profiles folder inside Oc guru directory, reboot, done!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Haha, I really have no idea what I am doing so it was just a guess







. I will try out those things, I think it is most likely OC Guru tho.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> I'm so sorry to quote you as Eduardo, please forgive me, your brother is a wonderful guy!
> And so are you,
> Thank-you Ricardo!


Ahahahaah, not a problem, its *Ed*gar!
We are Ricardo&Edgar, skyn3t Brothers!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aGriff*
> 
> Haha, I really have no idea what I am doing so it was just a guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I will try out those things, I think it is most likely OC Guru tho.


Usually driver re-install is a must as sometimes the drivers identify the newly flashed card as another card and mess up the previous settings!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## MonarchX

Hmms... I set my ACX card limit to 390W with Skyn3t BIOS, but games rarely use that much, so I think I will be OK. I finally got a job, so I am finally saving up on some decent WC loop to keep my Cheburashka safe!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Hmms... I set my ACX card limit to 390W with Skyn3t BIOS, but games rarely use that much, so I think I will be OK. I finally got a job, so I am finally saving up on some decent WC loop to keep my Cheburashka safe!


Some cards are power "hungry" and need more wattage but also heat rises which is a problem as more power means more heat and more heat means more resistance and leakage current doubles every 8-10C increase in temperature!
My Titans got close to 500W each with [email protected]









_"1400mhz / 1.39v / power draw 155% / load 99% 465W"_









Good luck with your new job!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not *Ed*uardo but thank you for your words!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so sorry to quote you as Eduardo, please forgive me, your brother is a wonderful guy!
> And so are you,
> Thank-you Ricardo!
Click to expand...

I am an idiot.








But thank-you for straightening me out, Edgar!


----------



## darwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Its just some new water-blocks, but is there something special to them? Better cooling performance?


yea the backplates re NOT backplates they are thermal plates with thermal pads and the waterblocks are beautiful.

"This backplate increases card stability as well as increases cooling efficiency when used in conjunction with Bitspower water blocks. The black carbon finish is sure to match any build without overdoing it. "


----------



## Silent Scone

Prefer the aesthetic ones. The cards don't really need cooling top side and all that will do is cause rise in temps in SLI

I had my EK blocks with aesthetic back plates at 30c over three at load


----------



## darwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Prefer the aesthetic ones. The cards don't really need cooling top side and all that will do is cause rise in temps in SLI
> 
> I had my EK blocks with aesthetic back plates at 30c over three at load


*Ugh* Everyon's a critic


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aGriff*
> 
> Haha, I really have no idea what I am doing so it was just a guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I will try out those things, I think it is most likely OC Guru tho.


You could also disable the OCGuru from the win startup items, so that the gpu clock speed will stay at stock speed when win starts.


----------



## aGriff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> You could also disable the OCGuru from the win startup items, so that the gpu clock speed will stay at stock speed when win starts.


Yeee, I believe its just how it works given that it requires a minimum voltage set. I guess I will just switch between profiles when I'm not really using my GPU. I could have sworn in idle the voltage would drop back down tho.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Prefer the aesthetic ones. The cards don't really need cooling top side and all that will do is cause rise in temps in SLI
> 
> I had my EK blocks with aesthetic back plates at 30c over three at load


I bought some backplates for my cards, they are XSCP ones for waterblocks, but I haven't put them on. What your saying is that in sli, there is no point, even with the thermal pads? Naked PCB's make me nervous!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> I bought some backplates for my cards, they are XSCP ones for waterblocks, but I haven't put them on. What your saying is that in sli, there is no point, even with the thermal pads? Naked PCB's make me nervous!


I'm not sure with those but if they're any good they expel more heat than they're worth. The EK ones are for aesthetics only and don't really seem to cause any issues. My Titan Black EVGA ones make Tri SLi a little more toasty.

I agree in a watercooled system that the EK ones saved my skin a couple of times


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> I am an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But thank-you for straightening me out, Edgar!


No you are not! It's easy to guess a name by its initials but you really don't know what name can be; because its just it! A guess!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## gagac1971

evga gtx 780 ti sc acx i made some testing and is that!!!!temp is the problem!!!like occrazor told me ....
when card reach about 67c in overclock is starting to showing some artifacts and upper temp result in crash....
this is on stock bios.....stock clock never artifact....
i ordered finnaly waterblock and ihope that temp problem is gone.....
funny thing how is this gk110 working very temp sensitive....and the line is about 67c...
when i have gtx 780 classified and always was been the problem about 67c temp.that is the line for this cards....


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> evga gtx 780 ti sc acx i made some testing and is that!!!!temp is the problem!!!like occrazor told me ....
> when card reach about 67c in overclock is starting to showing some artifacts and upper temp result in crash....
> this is on stock bios.....stock clock never artifact....
> i ordered finnaly waterblock and ihope that temp problem is gone.....
> funny thing how is this gk110 working very temp sensitive....and the line is about 67c...
> when i have gtx 780 classified and always was been the problem about 67c temp.that is the line for this cards....


----------



## famich

I must write ,Ed , that the second Skyn3t BIOS looks to be a real winner for me ! No need to tinker with PX voltage control as the voltage stays at 1.21V at 3D . Both my cards are. Runing now at 1245MHZ SLI at 4K ! 30 mins FSE demo is. Running now , hoping it stays this way 30 mins more







For 24/7 I m running them at 1202 though .















Thanks


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> I must write ,Ed , that the second Skyn3t BIOS looks to be a real winner for me ! No need to tinker with PX voltage control as the voltage stays at 1.21V at 3D . Both my cards are. Runing now at 1245MHZ SLI at 4K ! 30 mins FSE demo is. Running now , hoping it stays this way 30 mins more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For 24/7 I m running them at 1202 though .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Glad you are enjoying it! Keep it up!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## MunneY

Okay boys and girls... I'm back...

Blocked up and running.

Still the exact same issue with overclocking them. When using the Classy non boost bios, I can get to +200 core and no more. I can't add any memory at that point.

I'm running individual cables from the AX1500i to each 8 pin. I'm so lost.

also, my classy tool looks like this.


----------



## nick779

Im a bit puzzled, on 331.82, Skyn3t 80.80.34.00.80, Im stable in heaven and valley up to +234/+150, but when I go to the latest driver 340.xx WHQL Im not stable at anything but stock BIOS speeds, perhaps its a PX issue?

I know some drivers overclock better than others, but this is ridiculous.

I may try the stock bios just for the heck of it, but I dont know if its worth the time.

Its not a huge deal to me considering I generally play at +65/+50 just because I dont need that much power to push a 1080p screen, but Id like to know if somethings up.


----------



## MadHatter5045

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nick779*
> 
> Im a bit puzzled, on 331.82, Skyn3t 80.80.34.00.80, Im stable in heaven and valley up to +234/+150, but when I go to the latest driver 340.xx WHQL Im not stable at anything but stock BIOS speeds, perhaps its a PX issue?
> 
> I know some drivers overclock better than others, but this is ridiculous.
> 
> I may try the stock bios just for the heck of it, but I dont know if its worth the time.
> 
> Its not a huge deal to me considering I generally play at +65/+50 just because I dont need that much power to push a 1080p screen, but Id like to know if somethings up.


Nvidia drivers newer than 337.50 (beta) have confirmed issues with the Unigine engine that cause artifacts. You'll need driver 337.50 (beta) or older







.


----------



## dante`afk

Do you think it is worth to watercool my card in order to get lower temperatures to have better OC? I am currently at 1150mhz at 1.125v 70c load with mk26 and 2x140mm fans. i should be able to get like 45-50c on load with water.

or save up and get a second card for SLI and stock ACX SC fans?


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> Do you think it is worth to watercool my card in order to get lower temperatures to have better OC? I am currently at 1150mhz at 1.125v 70c load with mk26 and 2x140mm fans. i should be able to get like 45-50c on load with water.
> 
> or save up and get a second card for SLI and stock ACX SC fans?


the card on water cooling is the deal i have evga gtx 780 ti sc acx and now in summer time my oc is nice but when card reach 68c will crash.gk 110 are sensitive at temp.i am waiting for water block to arrive next week....


----------



## nick779

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> Do you think it is worth to watercool my card in order to get lower temperatures to have better OC? I am currently at 1150mhz at 1.125v 70c load with mk26 and 2x140mm fans. i should be able to get like 45-50c on load with water.
> 
> or save up and get a second card for SLI and stock ACX SC fans?


Id vote for a second card. You wont benefit much from a custom loop compared to a second card, and to do a custom loop properly costs in excess of $500.


----------



## dante`afk

yea i think so too...especially if i want my 120hz on 1440p...

my card does not crash, stays constant at about 70c


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> yea i think so too...especially if i want my 120hz on 1440p...
> 
> my card does not crash, stays constant at about 70c


not crash on stock clocks or on overclock?if is overclock how much can you squeeze from the card?and what about temperatures?


----------



## dante`afk

as i wrote, the card runs gamestable 1150mhz at 1.125v 70-74c depending on the game. even if I go 1.21v it cant get it with more mhz gamestable.

benchstable was about 1260mhz at 1.21v

i remember at the beginning when I got the card, i was able to run it at 1200 with 1.175 and 60-70c. then after two weeks this was not possible any longer, even with equal temperatures.


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> as i wrote, the card runs gamestable 1150mhz at 1.125v 70-74c depending on the game. even if I go 1.21v it cant get it with more mhz gamestable.
> 
> benchstable was about 1260mhz at 1.21v
> 
> i remember at the beginning when I got the card, i was able to run it at 1200 MHz with 1.175v and 60-70c. then after two weeks this was not possible any longer, even with equal temperatures.[/quote
> i have an exact problem whit mine evga gtx 780 ti sc acx....some month ago on stock bios i get around 1240 MHz and on modded bios whit 1.2v 1270 MHz now i cant even get 1180 mhz stable.temp are like some month ago around 65c fans on 100%...the card simple dont want to go higher....maybe from the fact that is summer time now and card is getting hotter,i ordered water block from ek and we will see then.....


----------



## gagac1971

sorry about double post....


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> sorry about double post....


lol is not double post....lolol i am drinking some Portuguese beers...lolol


----------



## max883




----------



## MonarchX

Has anyone figured out the difference between *GTX 780 Ti A1 chip and GTX 780 Ti B1 chip?* I always thought that A1 was only for regular GTX 780, but I recently came accross screenshots that show GTX 780 Ti's having A1 chips. In addition, there are 2 ID's for GTX 780 Ti in nVidia drivers' main .inf. One ID is 10DE - 100A and AFAIK it is for B1 chip. The other is 10DE - 1008, which I assume is for A1 chip. *It is hard to believe that nobody figured out the differences bet these 2 chip versions.* I have B1 and 100A, which is newer, so I am quite content with that, but I am still curious about A1 vs. B1 difference.

Max883 - that is an AWESOME job as far as your case goes. It packs really powerful hardware along with great cooling in a small case that can be easily used as HTPC + Gaming machine for a living room with a big HDTV! Just make sure to calibrate the TV and use madVR 3DLUT's for image accuracy and rendering!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Has anyone figured out the difference between *GTX 780 Ti A1 chip and GTX 780 Ti B1 chip?* I always thought that A1 was only for regular GTX 780, but I recently came accross screenshots that show GTX 780 Ti's having A1 chips. In addition, there are 2 ID's for GTX 780 Ti in nVidia drivers' main .inf. One ID is 10DE - 100A and AFAIK it is for B1 chip. The other is 10DE - 1008, which I assume is for A1 chip. *It is hard to believe that nobody figured out the differences bet these 2 chip versions.* I have B1 and 100A, which is newer, so I am quite content with that, but I am still curious about A1 vs. B1 difference.
> Max883 - that is an AWESOME job as far as your case goes. It packs really powerful hardware along with great cooling in a small case that can be easily used as HTPC + Gaming machine for a living room with a big HDTV! Just make sure to calibrate the TV and use madVR 3DLUT's for image accuracy and rendering!


Show me that 780Ti A1 chip picture you found please, most likely its a fake made with photoshop! A1 chips are no longer produced, all 780Ti chips are B1, 780's are the only one having both chips, as the refresh happened before the 780Ti was released! Do not rely on ID bios/drivers tags! You can find 100A in old .37 bios!








You can have the same ID strings for different bios/drivers on different PCB's!
The difference between A1 and B1 is a refresh in manufacturing procedures, making the B1 less prone to leakage!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Has anyone figured out the difference between *GTX 780 Ti A1 chip and GTX 780 Ti B1 chip?* I always thought that A1 was only for regular GTX 780, but I recently came accross screenshots that show GTX 780 Ti's having A1 chips. In addition, there are 2 ID's for GTX 780 Ti in nVidia drivers' main .inf. One ID is 10DE - 100A and AFAIK it is for B1 chip. The other is 10DE - 1008, which I assume is for A1 chip. *It is hard to believe that nobody figured out the differences bet these 2 chip versions.* I have B1 and 100A, which is newer, so I am quite content with that, but I am still curious about A1 vs. B1 difference.
> Max883 - that is an AWESOME job as far as your case goes. It packs really powerful hardware along with great cooling in a small case that can be easily used as HTPC + Gaming machine for a living room with a big HDTV! Just make sure to calibrate the TV and use madVR 3DLUT's for image accuracy and rendering!
> 
> 
> 
> Show me that 780Ti A1 chip picture you found please, most likely its a fake made with photoshop! A1 chips are no longer produced, all 780Ti chips are B1, 780's are the only one having both chips, as the refresh happened before the 780Ti was released! Do not rely on ID bios/drivers tags! You can find 100A in old .37 bios!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can have the same ID strings for different bios/drivers on different PCB's!
> The difference between A1 and B1 is a refresh in manufacturing procedures, making the B1 less prone to leakage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor
Click to expand...

As he said, B1 it is:


----------



## gagac1971

maannn i am starting to be a little bit piss of whit this evga gtx 780 ti sc acx card!!!!!
ok i know that gk 110 is voltage and temp sensitive but again card is just accept stock clock which are 1150-1137 MHz and temp is around 65c fans on max...
if i will try to overclock even minimum overclock like 1180 MHz after a wile 2-3 min card will show some artifacts and will crash. like occrazor told me the problem is whit tep. which max is 65..ok so - stock clock 1150 MHz just less 30 MHz from that overclock i leave fans on auto and after playing some bf4 tep REACH SAY 80C BUT CARD WILL DON'T CRASH!!!!! from there how its possible that just from 30 mhz of overclock i have if is tep problem limit of 65c and on stock clocks of 1150 MHz card will even burn but will don't crash due to tem?
oocrazor how can you explain that????
truly i think that is something wrong whit the car or is nvidia drivers.i am on 340.52 now and i never had problem whit them.
and again i am waiting for water block to came....


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> maannn i am starting to be a little bit piss of whit this evga gtx 780 ti sc acx card!!!!!
> ok i know that gk 110 is voltage and temp sensitive but again card is just accept stock clock which are 1150-1137 MHz and temp is around 65c fans on max...
> if i will try to overclock even minimum overclock like 1180 MHz after a wile 2-3 min card will show some artifacts and will crash. like occrazor told me the problem is whit tep. which max is 65..ok so - stock clock 1150 MHz just less 30 MHz from that overclock i leave fans on auto and after playing some bf4 tep REACH SAY 80C BUT CARD WILL DON'T CRASH!!!!! from there how its possible that just from 30 mhz of overclock i have if is tep problem limit of 65c and on stock clocks of 1150 MHz card will even burn but will don't crash due to tem?
> oocrazor how can you explain that????
> truly i think that is something wrong whit the car or is nvidia drivers.i am on 340.52 now and i never had problem whit them.
> and again i am waiting for water block to came....


sorry i am Portuguese and my English is not very good....
men i am Croatian but Portuguese now.....its life....


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> maannn i am starting to be a little bit piss of whit this evga gtx 780 ti sc acx card!!!!!
> ok i know that gk 110 is voltage and temp sensitive but again card is just accept stock clock which are 1150-1137 MHz and temp is around 65c fans on max...
> if i will try to overclock even minimum overclock like 1180 MHz after a wile 2-3 min card will show some artifacts and will crash. like occrazor told me the problem is whit tep. which max is 65..ok so - stock clock 1150 MHz just less 30 MHz from that overclock i leave fans on auto and after playing some bf4 tep REACH SAY 80C BUT CARD WILL DON'T CRASH!!!!! from there how its possible that just from 30 mhz of overclock i have if is tep problem limit of 65c and on stock clocks of 1150 MHz card will even burn but will don't crash due to tem?
> oocrazor how can you explain that????
> truly i think that is something wrong whit the car or is nvidia drivers.i am on 340.52 now and i never had problem whit them.
> and again i am waiting for water block to came....
> 
> 
> 
> sorry i am Portuguese and my English is not very good....
> men i am Croatian but Portuguese now.....its life....
Click to expand...

You speak fine english, I understand you well.








When you get that gpu on water, it will really come to life.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> sorry i am Portuguese and my English is not very good....
> men *i am Croatian* but Portuguese now.....its life....


Oh "katastrofa"! The 340 drivers suck for everybody...








Or should i say BF4 sucks for everybody?









Cheers

Occamrazor

EDIT: Just drink a nice glass of "Rakia"







while you install earlier drivers to see if the issue goes away or its your OS registry acting up, Also you could clean all the drivers leftovers from your system with DDU: http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Oh "katastrofa"! The 340 drivers suck for everybody...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or should i say BF4 sucks for everybody?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor
> 
> EDIT: Just drink a nice glass of "Rakia"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> while you install earlier drivers to see if the issue goes away or its your OS registry acting up, Also you could clean all the drivers leftovers from your system with DDU: http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html


RAKIA lololol i have one bottle here in Lisbon but sh....t smells like hell !!!!!rakia is only for my crazy Portuguese friends ho have courage for extreme smells !!!lolol
about OS registry acting up what is that?let me tell you that i have win 8.1 pro fresh install two weeks ago from there i am sure that everything is OK whit him....lets see when water block will came....but is truly weird that card don't get overclocking higher then 1170 mhz and even then is struggling- temp around 65c and on stock clocks whit temp on 85c rock stable....


----------



## famich

Put the card on water, it will improve , apart from that each chip is unique... And truth to be told, 50-70Mhz make no real difference in games etc.
I have played recently Watch Dogs on SLI at 1245Mhz, made no diff to 1200MHz









I know one guy in Germany who is diligent enough to drain his WC loop and to install the other card / and he has bought tested and sold many of them / just for a 50MHz gain ..
Enjoy your life


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweenytodd*
> 
> You can RMA an Asus card even though you tampered the GPU screw (with sticker) holding the stock cooler. I've asked this already with an Asus rep.


Well it took a week, but I was told by Asus that it voids warranty.

*Different region have different warranty policy. Geneally speaking he card must be complete and assembled when it arrives for a warranty repair or the RMA will be rejected and the card returned to you. When a none working product comes in for warranty repair and is disassembled or missing parts, we have no way to determine whether the card may have been damaged during disassembly/miscue/abuse, etc. It would be like buying a new car, taking apart the engine, and having it towed to a dealer for repair with some of the parts missing. They wouldn't repair it under warranty either.*

But for the detail warranty policy information, please contact with local related department for help to know about it.
([email protected] handle AU local warranty)

If you have any further questions, comments, or concerns please do not hesitate to let us know.
We will be more than happy to assist you. Thanks!
Thank you for your support Asus product. Wish you have a good day.
Best regards
Stephen
ASUS service center

I've emailed the local Australian RMA department to see what they say, but its a interesting turn of affairs here for their premium card enthusiast card.
eVGA wins this round for sure..


----------



## famich

Quite right, when I buy my next gen card/S/, it will be EVGA .
I got Gigabyte /Gainward combo this time,
both of which got a rather measly warranty policy as well . Luckily both cards are very good , so I m going to keep them for my son ..

Wish you good luck ..


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> Quite right, when I buy my next gen card/S/, it will be EVGA .
> I got Gigabyte /Gainward combo this time,
> both of which got a rather measly warranty policy as well . Luckily both cards are very good , so I m going to keep them for my son ..


Yeah but I can buy a Gigabyte Titan Black and change the cooler all within warranty.
Say I damaged it swapping the reference cooler with the included Windforce, how is it any different on changing coolers on the GTX780ti Matrix.
I think its a crock on Asus personally.

Its a good card, but unless you're wanting to void your warranty to improve on their crappy cooler ([email protected] clocks is not acceptable) don't buy one.

Seems a few more stores locally are starting to stock eVGA so that's a good thing.


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Yeah but I can buy a Gigabyte Titan Black and change the cooler all within warranty.
> Say I damaged it swapping the reference cooler with the included Windforce, how is it any different on changing coolers on the GTX780ti Matrix.
> I think its a crock on Asus personally.
> 
> Its a good card, but unless you're wanting to void your warranty to improve on their crappy cooler ([email protected] clocks is not acceptable) don't buy one.
> 
> Seems a few more stores locally are starting to stock eVGA so that's a good thing.


We got EVGA subsidiary here in Germany , just beside my country







All our and German etailers stock their cards.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> We got EVGA subsidiary here in Germany , just beside my country
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All our and German etailers stock their cards.


This was my polite response

"Thanks for your reply.

I have emailed the RMA department for clarification.

Don't understand the reference though, as you can quiet easily replace/improve cooling on a new car without voiding any form of warranty.
Bought many new cars including 4 Hi-Performance vehicles which all had their inter coolers upgraded by third parties and still have the car covered under warranty.

Especially if the cooler isn't working to the advertised specifications, in this case the GTX780ti Matrix advertises temps of 70c, yet 81/82c is what myself and now many others are experiencing.

Sorry but at least eVGA allow you to water cool cards.

But again thanks for your time."


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Hey OccamRazor I just thought I 'll let you know. I am running at 275 watts on a stock HSF on a EVGA 780 GTX Ti fan speed at 95 I hit 87 c at max. Pretty hot for a card to be running at those temp on valley. I may back it down to 266 watts or 270 watts.



Here my BIOS

1GK110.zip 143k .zip file

And pic of the system for one card.




I have two 780 GTX Ti But I will test it later just still testing for one card seeing a right overclocking for one card under one BIOS Then I will do some testing as SLI mode.

Have any suggestions on overclock let me know guys


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterCyclone3D*
> 
> Hey OccamRazor I just thought I 'll let you know. I am running at 275 watts on a stock HSF on a EVGA 780 GTX Ti fan speed at 95 I hit 87 c at max. Pretty hot for a card to be running at those temp on valley. I may back it down to 266 watts or 270 watts.
> 
> 
> Here my BIOS
> 
> 1GK110.zip 143k .zip file
> 
> And pic of the system for one card.
> 
> 
> I have two 780 GTX Ti But I will test it later just still testing for one card seeing a right overclocking for one card under one BIOS Then I will do some testing as SLI mode.
> Have any suggestions on overclock let me know guys


Stock coolers are only effective up to 250/260W beyond that temps will get out of hand!
That bios is all upside down!
Be careful!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Stock coolers are only effective up to 250/260W beyond that temps will get out of hand!


Would that explain the stupid temps with the GTX780ti Matrix cards on stock air?


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Stock coolers are only effective up to 250/260W beyond that temps will get out of hand!
> That bios is all upside down!
> Be careful!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Yeah extra careful I score better by putting it down to 266 watts


----------



## Luciferxy

I was wondering what made your valley score that low, then I saw your cpu.
That phenom is seriously bottlenecking your card.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Would that explain the stupid temps with the GTX780ti Matrix cards on stock air?


Perhaps a wrong fan profile in the bios may explain it... fans rev low and temps creep up...








You still got the bios, send it to me so i can check it!


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> I was wondering what made your valley score that low, then I saw your cpu.
> That phenom is seriously bottlenecking your card.


It not a bottleneck. It just slow lol.. A better higher CPU and a faster PCIe3.0 would do the trick. I am waiting on the new Haswell-E and EP and Skylake for DDR4 I have been waiting and waiting lol.. I am still game all the games you know. I have no issue.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterCyclone3D*
> 
> Yeah extra careful I score better by putting it down to 266 watts


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> I was wondering what made your valley score that low, then I saw your cpu.
> That phenom is seriously bottlenecking your card.


Valley is a memory hog! Last year when i bough my first Titan, had my cpu oc'ed to 4,6Ghz and the titan to 1280mhz with mem to 7200/3600/*1800mhz* effective speed... (the other values are data rate...)







Got 84fps and in the next run oc'ed my cpu to 5.0ghz and got 86fps... lol.....









For those who don't know how GDDR5 "works", here is a quote from one of my articles:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> "Generally speaking GDDR5 runs at a clock frequency of around 1000MHz up to around 1750MHz. GDDR5 is what we call "quad pumped" meaning that within one clockcycle it can do 4 data transfers. This creates a lot of confusion because sometimes graphics card specifications list what is called the "datarate" or "effective clockrate" of the memory which is actuall 4x the real clockspeed. To make matters worse, for whatever reason some vendors are listing double the clockrate which is odd because there is nothing on your videocard that runs at that speed.
> 
> To clear the confusion somewhat:
> 
> If the memory speed listed is between 1000MHz and 2000MHz what's listed is the real clockspeed, meaning that the datarate is 4x this value. (GPUz reading)
> If the memory speed listed is between 2000MHz and 3500MHz what's listed is meaningless but most likely the datarate is twice this value (AB/PrecisionX reading)
> If the memory speed listed is 4000MHz and over what is listed is not the clockspeed but the datarate.
> .These figures are valid for GDDR5 only so if the card uses another memory type than GDDR5 you cannot use this list. For the purposes of comparing it's easiest to determine the datarate (also called effective memory clock)"






Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterCyclone3D*
> 
> It not a bottleneck. It just slow lol.. A better higher CPU and a faster PCIe3.0 would do the trick. I am waiting on the new Haswell-E and EP and Skylake for DDR4 I have been waiting and waiting lol.. I am still game all the games you know. I have no issue.


Yeah... I was being polite by not saying slow though







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Valley is a memory hog! Last year when i bough my first Titan, had my cpu oc'ed to 4,6Ghz and the titan to 1280mhz with mem to 7200/3600/*1800mhz* effective speed... (the other values are data rate...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got 84fps and in the next run oc'ed my cpu to 5.0ghz and got 86fps... lol.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those who don't know how GDDR5 "works", here is a quote from one of my
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


True, but I tend to get better min scores if the offset gpu speed outweight memory off-set.


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

I like to call it quad channel OccamRazor instead of quad pumped







btw I am staying at 265.. I gain 19.7 and score 2633







At stock BIOS fan profile it at 65% fan it at 84C. At 95% fans speed by going into the nvidia system tools and set it at it speed. I hit 76C whew some one give me a duty rag and wipe some of this sweat off. One day I will go looping with water









I wish I could get someone to set my fan profile scale right on this video card BIOS







But I don't mind setting my fans at some rate of a speed


----------



## gagac1971

waitting from my brothers EK from slovenia to came ultimate solution-water block.....like billy idol sed hot in the city tonight!!!!


----------



## Teh Bottleneck

My Asus 780 Ti DC2 just arrived... will install it later today. Originally I wanted to wait for the 800-series, but my 670 died a week ago, and since there's *no* official info on the new GPUs or their release date, I wasn't in much of a waiting mood. Time for me to study this thread, will be useful when I get to overclocking...


----------



## Macbang

My GTX 780 Ti SC ACX is flashed with skyn3t GTX 780 Ti bios 80.80.34.00.80

But my card is always starting to crash when temps is above 72c? should not the card be able to handel temps around 90c before throttling and crashing after bios flash? And yes it has the same issue since stock bios.

And yes my fan profiles are changed.


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macbang*
> 
> My GTX 780 Ti SC ACX is flashed with skyn3t GTX 780 Ti bios 80.80.34.00.80
> 
> But my card is always starting to crash when temps is above 72c? should not the card be able to handel teamps to 90c before throttling and crashing after bios flash?
> 
> And yes my fan profiles are changed.[/quote
> gk 110 are sensitive to temp.my evga gtx 780 ti sc acx on stock clocks will even go up to 85c or higher and not crashing,but if i will put even some small overclock then when card reach about 65c will start to show some artifacts and then crash.....you will need water block to put that bad boy flying....


----------



## darket69

Can anyone point me in the direction of the Skynet Bios for the evga 780ti NON Acx version ? , sorry to be a pain


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darket69*
> 
> Can anyone point me in the direction of the Skynet Bios for the evga 780ti NON Acx version ? , sorry to be a pain


its on the main page just look between bios choices and you will find your card bios.be carefuller and select your bios....i think that you will have two bios choices...


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> its on the main page just look between bios choices and you will find your card bios.be carefuller and select your bios....i think that you will have two bios choices...


Official skyn3t GTX 780 Ti vBios released thumb.gif
Download
skyn3t-Ti-vBios Info: Spoiler! (Click to show)


----------



## darket69

Hi , all i can find for the sc is :-

EVGA 780Ti SC ACX [*]
[*] skyn3t-780TiSCACX.zip 135k .zip file
[*] 80.80.34.00.80

And

GTX 780 EVGA SC ACX
[*] 80.80.30.00.80
[*] skyn3t-Ti-vBios-EVGA-SC-ACX.zip 136k .zip file

Both are for the ACX , the top one matches my bios version, will that be ok ?

Many thanks

Ed


----------



## gagac1971

careful this is your bios if is non sc
GTX 780 ACX model
[*] 80.80.30.00.80
[*] skyn3t-Ti-ACX-vBios.zip 136k .zip file

just scroll down and you will spot it


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> *Skyn3t vBIOS EVGA GTX 780Ti SC Reference*
> Version 80.80.34.00.80
> Base core clock 1006Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> Fan Idle 20%
> Fan Max 100%
> Fan table revamped, max fan speed 5000rpms
> 
> 2 Bios, 2 flavors:
> 
> *FOR WATER COOLINGefault power target 300W Max power target 600W*
> *FOR AIR COOLING: Default power target 250W Max power target 280W*
> 
> skyn3tEVGA780Tireference.zip 270k .zip file
> 
> 
> Keep the power at 100% only increase it if needed and only small percentages at a time until stutters or frame drops are gone!


All the best skyn3t&Occamrazor


----------



## Macbang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darket69*
> 
> Can anyone point me in the direction of the Skynet Bios for the evga 780ti NON Acx version ? , sorry to be a pain


check first page for realesed bios


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macbang*
> 
> check first page for realesed bios


Nop! this one is not in the OP yet!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Masterchief79

Got my hands on a MSI GTX780Ti Lightning (for those who follow the 780 Lightning owners club, you may know it already)

This GPU... looks yummy doesn't it


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> waitting from my brothers EK from slovenia to came ultimate solution-water block.....like billy idol sed hot in the city tonight!!!!


Which EK block did you order?
I've been very satisfied with mine, they work very well with the 780Ti.
And I'm old enough to remember "Billy Idol",lol!


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masterchief79*
> 
> Got my hands on a MSI GTX780Ti Lightning (for those who follow the 780 Lightning owners club, you may know it already)
> 
> This GPU... looks yummy doesn't it


are those temps under water? Great card


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Which EK block did you order?
> I've been very satisfied with mine, they work very well with the 780Ti.
> And I'm old enough to remember "Billy Idol",lol!


billy o billy.....good old days....
i ordered EK-FC780 GTX Ti - Acetal+Nickel
http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc780-gtx-ti-acetal-nickel.html
and also backplate EK-FC780 GTX Ti BACKPLATE - BLACK (3831109868331)


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Which EK block did you order?
> I've been very satisfied with mine, they work very well with the 780Ti.
> And I'm old enough to remember "Billy Idol",lol!
> 
> 
> 
> billy o billy.....good old days....
> i ordered EK-FC780 GTX Ti - Acetal+Nickel
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc780-gtx-ti-acetal-nickel.html
> and also backplate EK-FC780 GTX Ti BACKPLATE - BLACK (3831109868331)
Click to expand...

Lovely!








With a Rebel Yell!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Which EK block did you order?
> I've been very satisfied with mine, they work very well with the 780Ti.
> And I'm old enough to remember "Billy Idol",lol!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> billy o billy.....good old days....
> i ordered EK-FC780 GTX Ti - Acetal+Nickel
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc780-gtx-ti-acetal-nickel.html
> and also backplate EK-FC780 GTX Ti BACKPLATE - BLACK (3831109868331)


Yap! We all are probably very close in age! Billy Idol was a hit when i was in high school! Who wouldn't remember: "eyes without a face" or "sweet sixteen"?
Those school dances with all the girls...







it was really sweet sixteen, as i was sixteen too!








And white snake, bon jovi, AC DC, duran duran, guns&roses, offspring... and so many others, the best of rock was and still is in the 80/90's!








Anyway to stay on topic (







) EK blocks all the way!!!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a Rebel Yell!


ouuuu yeah yes man what the days was been that......beach day and night looking at the girls......and get some unforgettable fun....
but lets stay to the topic...
lololol we must invent one topic named the past was the best....forever young!!!!is also one song....


----------



## gagac1971

yap block is coming....in about next week...will bee my first water colled card....


----------



## eBombzor

Hey guys, does anyone know which type of screw is required to unscrew the stock cooler? There are regular screws for the heatsink but the metal casing requires some type of star-shaped screw.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Hey guys, does anyone know which type of screw is required to unscrew the stock cooler? There are regular screws for the heatsink but the metal casing requires some type of star-shaped screw.


Torx t6.


----------



## eBombzor

Thanks a lot! +REP


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Which EK block did you order?
> I've been very satisfied with mine, they work very well with the 780Ti.
> And I'm old enough to remember "Billy Idol",lol!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> billy o billy.....good old days....
> i ordered EK-FC780 GTX Ti - Acetal+Nickel
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc780-gtx-ti-acetal-nickel.html
> and also backplate EK-FC780 GTX Ti BACKPLATE - BLACK (3831109868331)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yap! We all are probably very close in age! Billy Idol was a hit when i was in high school! Who wouldn't remember: "eyes without a face" or "sweet sixteen"?
> Those school dances with all the girls...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was really sweet sixteen, as i was sixteen too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And white snake, bon jovi, AC DC, duran duran, guns&roses, offspring... and so many others, the best of rock was and still is in the 80/90's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway to stay on topic (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) EK blocks all the way!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor
Click to expand...

you guys are dating yourselves big time


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yap! We all are probably very close in age! Billy Idol was a hit when i was in high school! Who wouldn't remember: "eyes without a face" or "sweet sixteen"?
> Those school dances with all the girls...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was really sweet sixteen, as i was sixteen too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And white snake, bon jovi, AC DC, duran duran, guns&roses, offspring... and so many others, the best of rock was and still is in the 80/90's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway to stay on topic (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) EK blocks all the way!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


I certainly agree, about the bands, the gals,







and the EK blocks.
Rep+








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> you guys are dating yourselves big time


Maybe so. But we enjoyed the days when we were young, however long ago that was.


----------



## froggan

Hello guys!

This will be my first post, I have however lurked the forums on overclock for a couple years now. You are so helpful and exhaustive in your help and information I have never had the need. I do want to thank you all for all the prior fixes and tweaks you guys enabled me to do over the years!








Now onto my issue!

I have [email protected] (with only 1.275V, golden chip ;D) + 3 weeks old MSI GTX 780 Ti and Samsung 28", 4k, 60hz SST and I am running all my games at close to ultra with good margin to 60fps







. I have my GPU overclocked with Afterburner at usually 1196 mHz and an offset of +400 on the memory, not really sure what the resulting memory frequency is here, but feels stable.

However, when I now look at my figures, they seemed to be bumped up a tad, my power level and temperature aren't linked in the same "ratio" as before and I have some foggy memory of coming home very drunk one night a couple of days ago, starting to fiddle with my graphics card, which leads me to believe I flashed it at that time.. :S (So lucky the machine still seems to run great..) I think I installed some vbios from here, but I can't remember which one, and I am now wondering if there perhaps even is some updated version, so I can flash it to the optimal vbios for me. There are 5-6 different skyn3t bioses for the MSI 780 Ti twinfrozr Gaming in this thread and I am wondering how other noobs like me know which one to download and flash with?

My bios version as reported from AB is now: 80.80.34.00.35, so I guess I must have flashed it with the skyn3t bios furthest down in the list of the OP. Is this the right one for me?

My dream would be to be able to run at my OC speeds without any OC software installed and running. I think my dream bios would kind of look like this:

1. Removed the boost and set the voltage at a higher, but stable value (say 1.212 that I read many people is running their's at?)
2. Clocked it to 1209 mHz on the core,
3. Set a higher, but stable clock on the memory (Sorry, I don't quite understand how the memory clock works, I never seem to be running at the stated stock 5000 mHz even.. :S)

Can someone help me create this bios, or point me in the right direction if you know of some other repository of good, legit custom bioses for the MSI 780 Ti Gaming 3G?

Cheers, and I appreciate any form of help or input!

Thank you,
Frogg


----------



## koekwau5

Also became a owner of a EVGA GTX780 TI SuperClocked w/ ASX recently.
Still runs stock, waiting for the bullshizzle around EVGA Precision software is over.
Not willing to try Afterburner considering all the errors it had with my R9 290X.

Anyway, validation is here: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=4basz

Runs Crysis 2 @ Ultra with High Res Texture pack @ 1080p very smooth.
Currently playing Far Cry 3 which also runs very smooth with everything maxed out.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Also became a owner of a EVGA GTX780 TI SuperClocked w/ ASX recently.
> Still runs stock, waiting for the bullshizzle around EVGA Precision software is over.
> Not willing to try Afterburner considering all the errors it had with my R9 290X.
> 
> Anyway, validation is here: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=4basz
> 
> Runs Crysis 2 @ Ultra with High Res Texture pack @ 1080p very smooth.
> Currently playing Far Cry 3 which also runs very smooth with everything maxed out.


Congrats. You can still get the previous version 4.2.1 of EVGA PX.
I've used it since day 1 for my card, after flashing it with the wonderful Skyn3t bios, of course.









www.techspot.com/downloads/5348-evga-precision-x.html


----------



## Andrew LB

I recently picked up a PNY XLR8 Enthusiast Edition GTX 780 Ti and so far this is one heck of a great card. The strange thing is that every program I have for seeing the core speed is different. nVidia inspector says 1,201mhz, GPU-Z has it as 1,123mhz, and when I just ran Valley Benchmark... it says 1,332mhz. It did score 3889 running Valley @ 1920x1080, Ultra, DX11, 4xAA, and the temp stayed between 60-69'c.


----------



## Andrew LB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> EDIT: Just drink a nice glass of "Rakia"


ugh....

You are an evil man to make such a suggestion. lol. One of the worst hangovers of my life was from drinking WAY too much Rakia during a bacholer party weekend in Vegas. Between 8 of us (mostly russians and bulgarians), we put down 4 bottles of the stuff during dinner at some great bulgarian restaurant, followed by at least two more back at the room. Two days later i'd burp and still have the taste in my mouth. lol.

Ahh... Rakia.


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrew LB*
> 
> ugh....
> 
> You are an evil man to make such a suggestion. lol. One of the worst hangovers of my life was from drinking WAY too much Rakia during a bacholer party weekend in Vegas. Between 8 of us (mostly russians and bulgarians), we put down 4 bottles of the stuff during dinner at some great bulgarian restaurant, followed by at least two more back at the room. Two days later i'd burp and still have the taste in my mouth. lol.
> 
> Ahh... Rakia.


for sure that was been the ultimate night in your life!!!!!!!!!hangover is another thing....


----------



## NickFury777

my pny VCGGTX780T3XPB-OC should be flashed with which bios ?

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/eacsy/


----------



## valkyrie743

hey all. i've been water cooled for a while now but never went out of the way to try to push my 780 Ti. i got a bug up my ass that wants me to flash some custom bio's and see what this bad boy can really do.

i have a ref evga 780 Ti Part Number: 03G-P4-2881-KR. right now, i have it overclocked on the stock bios (never touched the voltages, just up'd power limit and lowered fan speed all the way down (being that im on water) and this is what i got



right now after boost ratio kicks in, im sitting at 1117mhz core while in game / bench with above clocking. i was able to push it to 1202mhz but i was getting a few nvidia tdr crashes every once in a while in a few select games. so just backed it down to this safe clocking.

wanted to know an idea of what a stock clock ref card can pull if i flash an unlocked bios? i was hoping to hit at least 1250mhz core (1300mhz core would be nice but im not pushing it to much lol) at no more than 1.25v. i dont want to get to crazy with the voltage. last time i flashed a custom bios to a card was to a stock 680 gtx a year or so back. it went well, but want to know what others with stock ref 780 Ti's are getting when doing this.

also forgot my ASIC is 60.7% pretty low :/ but i guess that ok being that its under water.

thanks

edit:

OccamRazor. just noticed you live in germantown. i grew up there. have not been down there in 10 years. but i miss it


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrew LB*
> 
> I recently picked up a PNY XLR8 Enthusiast Edition GTX 780 Ti and so far this is one heck of a great card. The strange thing is that every program I have for seeing the core speed is different. nVidia inspector says 1,201mhz, GPU-Z has it as 1,123mhz, and when I just ran Valley Benchmark... it says 1,332mhz. It did score 3889 running Valley @ 1920x1080, Ultra, DX11, 4xAA, and the temp stayed between 60-69'c.


could be it's reading the max boost from boost state/table in bios.



Valley reads 1346MHz while OCGuru & AB reads1163MHz


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> could be it's reading the max boost from boost state/table in bios.
> 
> 
> 
> Valley reads 1346MHz while OCGuru & AB reads1163MHz


I noticed that when I flashed Skyn3t bios Valley now reads the correct speed as shown in precision x and gpuz.


----------



## MonarchX

*SENSATION!!!!*

I just upgraded my case from crappy mid-tower Rosewill Challenger to Corsair Graphite 760T. My temps were down DRASTICALLY. I mean good 7-10C under the heaviest load! My OC has gone way up and I've been testing the most demanding scenes @ 4K downscaled to 1080p. This is crazy. I knew a case would help temps a bit, but not by that much! I was doing 1220 / 7400 Mhz stable with my old case, but now I am running 1260 / 7800 Mhz and using the exact same game scenes/part that were producing artifacts when I OC too high.

I bet my card holds crazy potential! I purchased 760T so I can purchase a CPU + Videocard WC loop. If I can do 1260 / 7800 Mhz on air, then I bet I can reach 1300 / 8000 Mhz with WC! I just hope 1x 360mm thin Alphacool rad + 1x Alphacool 240mm thick rad will be enough to bring my temps down to about 45C maximum under heavy load. I was shooting for a super-WC loop where 41C was the maximum GPU temp @ the highest load, but that required a huge Corsair D900/D800, 2x 480mm thick Alphacool rads, etc.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *froggan*
> 
> Hello guys!
> 
> This will be my first post, I have however lurked the forums on overclock for a couple years now. You are so helpful and exhaustive in your help and information I have never had the need. I do want to thank you all for all the prior fixes and tweaks you guys enabled me to do over the years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now onto my issue!
> I have [email protected] (with only 1.275V, golden chip ;D) + 3 weeks old MSI GTX 780 Ti and Samsung 28", 4k, 60hz SST and I am running all my games at close to ultra with good margin to 60fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have my GPU overclocked with Afterburner at usually 1196 mHz and an offset of +400 on the memory, not really sure what the resulting memory frequency is here, but feels stable.
> However, when I now look at my figures, they seemed to be bumped up a tad, my power level and temperature aren't linked in the same "ratio" as before and I have some foggy memory of coming home very drunk one night a couple of days ago, starting to fiddle with my graphics card, which leads me to believe I flashed it at that time.. :S (So lucky the machine still seems to run great..) I think I installed some vbios from here, but I can't remember which one, and I am now wondering if there perhaps even is some updated version, so I can flash it to the optimal vbios for me. There are 5-6 different skyn3t bioses for the MSI 780 Ti twinfrozr Gaming in this thread and I am wondering how other noobs like me know which one to download and flash with?
> My dream would be to be able to run at my OC speeds without any OC software installed and running. I think my dream bios would kind of look like this:
> 1. Removed the boost and set the voltage at a higher, but stable value (say 1.212 that I read many people is running their's at?)
> 2. Clocked it to 1209 mHz on the core,
> 3. Set a higher, but stable clock on the memory (Sorry, I don't quite understand how the memory clock works, I never seem to be running at the stated stock 5000 mHz even.. :S)
> Can someone help me create this bios, or point me in the right direction if you know of some other repository of good, legit custom bioses for the MSI 780 Ti Gaming 3G?
> Cheers, and I appreciate any form of help or input!
> Thank you,
> Frogg


First and foremost, *WELCOME TO OCN!*








(Long time lurkers don't count as they don't add weight, just absorb knowledge but don't share and sharing IS the most important part of our adult life)
Look on the back of your card, should be is a sticker there with the bios revision!
Boost for me is a marketing gimmick, more of a nuisance (i like old school OC) but it serves a purpose in the GK110 chip for people that don't want to be bothered with OC'ing their cards and want to play everything without be tinkering the card OC software with every game!
The main reason you cant have your dream bios is the different load different game engines pose on the card, if i give you a bios with [email protected],212V all the time it would crash half of the times due to not having enough voltage to draw current to sustain the clocks at that given game engine load! (given the fact your card OC's to 1196mhz, if it had more headroom like 1300 mhz it might be doable thou)
Take my word for it, that OC you have (GPU and memory) is enough for any game out there along with your CPU OC! Unless you are running 4K monitors!









To understand GDDR5 a bit better here is a snip of one of my articles:

_"...Generally speaking GDDR5 runs at a clock frequency of around 1000MHz up to around 2000MHz. GDDR5 is what we call "quad pumped" meaning that within one clock cycle it can do 4 data transfers. This creates a lot of confusion because sometimes graphics card specifications list what is called the "data rate" or "effective clock rate" of the memory which is actually 4x the real clock speed. To make matters worse, for whatever reason some vendors are listing double the clock rate which is odd because there is nothing on your video card that runs at that speed.

To clear the confusion somewhat:
If the memory speed listed is between 1000MHz and 2000MHz what's listed is the real clock speed, meaning that the data rate is 4x this value. (GPUz reading)
If the memory speed listed is between 2000MHz and 3500MHz what's listed is meaningless but most likely the data rate is twice this value (AB/PrecisionX reading)
If the memory speed listed is 4000MHz and over what is listed is not the clock speed but the data rate.

These figures are valid for GDDR5 only so if the card uses another memory type than GDDR5 you cannot use this list. For the purposes of comparing it's easiest to determine the data rate (also called effective memory clock)"_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Congrats. You can still get the previous version 4.2.1 of EVGA PX.
> I've used it since day 1 for my card, after flashing it with the *wonderful Skyn3t bios*, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.techspot.com/downloads/5348-evga-precision-x.html












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrew LB*
> 
> I recently picked up a PNY XLR8 Enthusiast Edition GTX 780 Ti and so far this is one heck of a great card. The strange thing is that every program I have for seeing the core speed is different. nVidia inspector says 1,201mhz, GPU-Z has it as 1,123mhz, and when I just ran Valley Benchmark... it says 1,332mhz. It did score 3889 running Valley @ 1920x1080, Ultra, DX11, 4xAA, and the temp stayed between 60-69'c.


Im assuming its the stock cooler version, do the voltmod in my SIG, but untick "voltage unlock" in AB settings, its just for monitoring purposes, as with the volt mod you give AB direct access to teh voltage controller AND to the chip INA3221 that monitors real-time voltage and power draw! But the reading should be in line with AB/PX anyway!
Now, Valley reads all non disabled bios max boost as actual clocks!







Its a bug guys! With our bios is fixed!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrew LB*
> 
> ugh.... You are an evil man to make such a suggestion. lol. One of the worst hangovers of my life was from drinking WAY too much Rakia during a bacholer party weekend in Vegas. Between 8 of us (mostly russians and bulgarians), we put down 4 bottles of the stuff during dinner at some great bulgarian restaurant, followed by at least two more back at the room. Two days later i'd burp and still have the taste in my mouth. lol.Ahh... Rakia.


Wait until you one day taste a drink called "Medronho" from where i live now








Its served in a very small shot glass but it shoots you down in a few "shots"








No wonder why it's call it's called "firewater" by tourists!








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Medronho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NickFury777*
> 
> my pny VCGGTX780T3XPB-OC should be flashed with which bios ?
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/eacsy/


We did not mod that bios version but i suspect its the same PCB as Palit Jetstream 80.80.30.00.0E in the OP!
Send me your card bios and a few pics of your card front and back if you can!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> hey all. i've been water cooled for a while now but never went out of the way to try to push my 780 Ti. i got a bug up my ass that wants me to flash some custom bio's and see what this bad boy can really do.
> i have a ref evga 780 Ti Part Number: 03G-P4-2881-KR. right now, i have it overclocked on the stock bios (never touched the voltages, just up'd power limit and lowered fan speed all the way down (being that im on water) and this is what i got
> 
> right now after boost ratio kicks in, im sitting at 1117mhz core while in game / bench with above clocking. i was able to push it to 1202mhz but i was getting a few nvidia tdr crashes every once in a while in a few select games. so just backed it down to this safe clocking.
> wanted to know an idea of what a stock clock ref card can pull if i flash an unlocked bios? i was hoping to hit at least 1250mhz core (1300mhz core would be nice but im not pushing it to much lol) at no more than 1.25v. i dont want to get to crazy with the voltage. last time i flashed a custom bios to a card was to a stock 680 gtx a year or so back. it went well, but want to know what others with stock ref 780 Ti's are getting when doing this.
> also forgot my ASIC is 60.7% pretty low :/ but i guess that ok being that its under water.
> thanks
> edit:
> OccamRazor. just noticed you live in germantown. i grew up there. have not been down there in 10 years. but i miss it


You cant go over 1,212V with 780Ti unless you do hardmod (involves warranty void as its required to solder resistances to the PCB)
Just flash our bios, crank the voltage to 1,212V, set the power limit to 110%, fan to 100%, core clock to 1200mhz, leave memory at stock for now put some headphones with RAMMSTEIN's DU HAST (







)
And go play some games, if it plays heavy ones like Farcry3, Tombraider, Crysis 3 without crashing its fairly stable, go play some more!








Im in Europe right now, but my Family's in Germantown!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> *SENSATION!!!!*
> 
> I just upgraded my case from crappy mid-tower Rosewill Challenger to Corsair Graphite 760T. My temps were down DRASTICALLY. I mean good 7-10C under the heaviest load! My OC has gone way up and I've been testing the most demanding scenes @ 4K downscaled to 1080p. This is crazy. I knew a case would help temps a bit, but not by that much! I was doing 1220 / 7400 Mhz stable with my old case, but now I am running 1260 / 7800 Mhz and using the exact same game scenes/part that were producing artifacts when I OC too high.
> I bet my card holds crazy potential! I purchased 760T so I can purchase a CPU + Videocard WC loop. If I can do 1260 / 7800 Mhz on air, then I bet I can reach 1300 / 8000 Mhz with WC! I just hope 1x 360mm thin Alphacool rad + 1x Alphacool 240mm thick rad will be enough to bring my temps down to about 45C maximum under heavy load. I was shooting for a super-WC loop where 41C was the maximum GPU temp @ the highest load, but that required a huge Corsair D900/D800, 2x 480mm thick Alphacool rads, etc.


Pics or didnt happen!









Cheers guys

Occamrazor


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Congrats. You can still get the previous version 4.2.1 of EVGA PX.
> I've used it since day 1 for my card, after flashing it with the wonderful Skyn3t bios, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.techspot.com/downloads/5348-evga-precision-x.html


Ahh cool!
I have heard stories about fan controlling going mad and frying cards .. anyone knows something about that?


----------



## Masterchief79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> are those temps under water? Great card


Yea right that's watercooling. I don't have a fullcover block, but I use a XSPC Raystorm for GPU-only-watercooling and a 120mm fan for the rest of the card (VRM mainly). Whole thing is mounted on a benchtable so I can just put it there.

Btw I could push it further.
1340MHz still without voltage increase:


----------



## Matze71

Hello guys, one question, is the skyn3t Bios good for an Asus GTX780Ti DCIIOC (90YV05A0-M0NA00)? Any problems or works it fine?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matze71*
> 
> Hello guys, one question, is the skyn3t Bios good for an Asus GTX780Ti DCIIOC (90YV05A0-M0NA00)? Any problems or works it fine?


You come to *OUR* thread asking if *OUR* bios are good?







Of course they are!









*WELCOME TO OCN!!!!*









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Pics or didnt happen!


Which pics - case pics or some game / bench OC shots?

Old case:





New case:


----------



## Spiriva

Hello guys , Im running two EVGA 780ti SC (reference cooler) in sli mode. My original bios is called "80.80.30.00.80 (p2083-0030)" on both cards.
Both cards are water cooled with the EK 780ti block, with dual 480 monsta rads.

My question is, should i use the bios from this thread called "GTX 780 Reference [*] 80.80.30.00.80 [*] skyn3t-Ti-vBios.zip" or should i pick another one ?









Two of these.

Thank you!


----------



## Neo Zuko

Just picked up a little something...



Feels awesome to have a 780 Ti that matches my ROG mobo... And the Tumbler from Batman Begins.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> Just picked up a little something...
> 
> 
> 
> Feels awesome to have a 780 Ti that matches my ROG mobo... And the Tumbler from Batman Begins.


Congrats lucky dog.

Matching ROG mother board and GPU so you can put that baby to work on your new matching ROG Swift.


----------



## Neo Zuko

Thanks!! I did cancel my plans for the Asus ROG Swift display tho, at least for now, and decided it was time to save for that Sony HW40ES projector instead. Got my Samsung 850 Pro 512MB in... I love it when a plan comes together... Cue A-Team music.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> Hello guys , Im running two EVGA 780ti SC (reference cooler) in sli mode. My original bios is called "80.80.30.00.80 (p2083-0030)" on both cards.
> Both cards are water cooled with the EK 780ti block, with dual 480 monsta rads.
> My question is, should i use the bios from this thread called "GTX 780 Reference [*] 80.80.30.00.80 [*] skyn3t-Ti-vBios.zip" or should i pick another one ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two of these.
> Thank you!


Use this one:

Quote:


> *Skyn3t vBIOS EVGA GTX 780Ti SC Reference*
> Version 80.80.34.00.80
> Base core clock 1006Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> Fan Idle 20%
> Fan Max 100%
> Fan table revamped, max fan speed 5000rpms
> 
> 2 Bios, 2 flavors:
> 
> *FOR WATER COOLINGefault power target 300W Max power target 600W*
> *FOR AIR COOLING: Default power target 250W Max power target 280W*
> 
> skyn3tEVGA780Tireference.zip 270k .zip file
> 
> 
> Keep the power at 100% only increase it if needed and only small percentages at a time until stutters or frame drops are gone!
> 
> All the best skyn3t&Occamrazor


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> Just picked up a little something...
> 
> Feels awesome to have a 780 Ti that matches my ROG mobo... And the Tumbler from Batman Begins.


If that card has the CHL8318 Voltage controller (most ASP1212 are generic and use CHL8318 buck controllers), you can use my guide to unlock 1,300V:
Quote:


> *For those who want to try it* *AT YOUR OWN RISK*
> 
> *VOLT MOD FOR ASUS GTX 780Ti DCUII with Voltage controller CHL8318 up to 1,300V*
> 
> Go to profiles folder inside Afterburner folder :
> 
> 
> 
> Now open the: VEN_10DE&DEV_1004&SUBSYS_27843842&REV_A1&BUS_3&DEV_0&FN_0.... files inside the profiles folder and add
> these lines:
> 
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection = 0
> VDDC_CHL8318_Detection = 44h
> 
> Now save and close notepad and restart Afterburner, it will ask you to reboot!


Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Rhadamanthis

@Occamrazor

have pm


----------



## Spiriva

OccamRazor: Thank you, much appreciated!


----------



## mike2060

I upgraded my BIOS on my EVGA 780ti Superclock ACX and everything is working fine but in PrecisionX the lowest fan% is still 30 and not 20. Is there anything I am missing here?


----------



## moccor

Are these chips circled in this pic, VRM chips? They look a little different, so I don't think they are but I just want to make sure. Also, what are the silver chip things?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> Are these chips circled in this pic, VRM chips? They look a little different, so I don't think they are but I just want to make sure. Also, what are the silver chip things?


Those are inductors [R33] for the memory phases!

You probably missed my post with my article about it and while you are at it, read the other two too on the subject:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_"You can always choose with the slider what ever power target your card will have: Min 300W - Max 600W, my advice has always been to leave PT at default 300W = 100% and only increase it if you see stutters or frame drops!
As soon as you increase the slider and your card is power hungry, the voltage will allow more current into the card (THE AMOUNT ALWAYS DEPENDING ON THE SLIDER) and usually with stock air coolers (ACX as well) that are *not capable of handling more than 350W of continued heat but to a much lesser extent a split second heat spike in the mosfets (VRM's)*! on top of that i see lots of people using kombustor, mining, oc scanner, occt etc *without knowing exactly how those programs should be run*,( If anyone interested in mining with 780Ti, PM *Gordan* for the safest settings) loading the card to an extreme generating more heat that the cooler can handle!



In RED the Power Mosfets (Actually DrMos Modules for High current DC-DC conversion) for core and Memory (U8-U13 = core, U98/U99 Memory)
(The problem with Mosfets is their tiny size, they generate huge amounts of heat and only have a very small size making it very difficult to dissipate all that heat effectively, if there is a heat spike, even with LN2 they just "blow"...)


In Yellow the Inductors (Current) [R22] for the core and [R33] for the memory

In BLUE the Capacitors (Voltage)



(An capacitor and inductor are similar in the way that a capacitor resists a change of a voltage and an inductor resists a change in current. The way how 'strong' they can resist depends on their value.)

In GREEN more Mosfets (4) and the NCP4206 Voltage controller 6 Phases




Unseen in the pic are: Memory voltage controller and the monitoring chip INA3221



Now:

ON AIR COOLING (STOCK COOLER, ACX, COOLER WITH LESS DISSIPATION THAN 350W

DON'T GO OVER:

With newer bios revisions: 300W x 120% PT = 360W
With older bios revisions: 330W x 110% PT= 363W

WATERCOOLING:

ANY BIOS REVISION: be extremely careful with anything over 450W!"_





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB/PrecisionX gets its hardware monitor readings from!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP with my formula:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)_





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_"...Voltage is just is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work, Current is the flow of electric charge and wattage is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage! *V * I = W* ("I" is the variable for current, or amperage, in electronics and physics. It stands for "Impetus".)








When you set a higher power limit, you are allowing for more amperage to be drawn, but it doesnt mean ITS drawing that amperage as its just a upper limit you set with the slider!
It depends on the load the card has from the software its running! The more harsher it is the more power it draws, voltage only will allow more amperage to flow.
Conductor materials tend to increase their resistivity with an increase in temperature!
The reasons for these changes in resistivity can be explained by considering the flow of current through the material. The flow of current is actually the movement of electrons from one atom to another under the influence of an electric field. Electrons are very small negatively charged particles and will be repelled by a negative electric charge and attracted by a positive electric charge. Therefore if an electric potential is applied across a conductor (positive at one end, negative at the other) electrons will "migrate" from atom to atom towards the positive terminal.
Only some electrons are free to migrate however. Others within each atom are held so tightly to their particular atom that even an electric field will not dislodge them. The current flowing in the material is therefore due to the movement of "free electrons" and the number of free electrons within any material compared with those tightly bound to their atoms is what governs whether a material is a good conductor (many free electrons) or a good insulator (hardly any free electrons).
The effect of heat on the atomic structure of a material is to make the atoms vibrate, and the higher the temperature the more violently the atoms vibrate.
In a conductor, which already has a large number of free electrons flowing through it, the vibration of the atoms causes many collisions between the free electrons and the captive electrons. Each collision uses up some energy from the free electron and is the basic cause of resistance. The more the atoms jostle around in the material the more collisions are caused and hence the greater the resistance to current flow.
So to sum it up, we want lower temperatures which lead to lower electrical resistance, hence having less heat produced as waste and more power to our Titans/780´s cores to OC higher!
HEAT KILLS!
Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit.
The lower the temperature the better! My advice is always go water, that way your VRM's are roughly the same temperature as the core, max VRM's operating temperature is 85C (voltage controller, caps etc) on some parts and others( mosfets) 125C (Absolute MAX), so, hitting 80C on the core means that other VRM components are above spec temp and others and below!
Rule of the thumb in semi-conductors is 10C less doubles the elements life, also leakage current increases exponentially (leakage current doubles for every 8 to 10 °C increase in temperature). This is a very good reason to try to keep the operating temperature as low as possible!







"_



Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Those are inductors [R33] for the memory phases!
> 
> You probably missed my post with my article about it and while you are at it, read the other two too on the subject:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _"You can always choose with the slider what ever power target your card will have: Min 300W - Max 600W, my advice has always been to leave PT at default 300W = 100% and only increase it if you see stutters or frame drops!
> As soon as you increase the slider and your card is power hungry, the voltage will allow more current into the card (THE AMOUNT ALWAYS DEPENDING ON THE SLIDER) and usually with stock air coolers (ACX as well) that are *not capable of handling more than 350W of continued heat but to a much lesser extent a split second heat spike in the mosfets (VRM's)*! on top of that i see lots of people using kombustor, mining, oc scanner, occt etc *without knowing exactly how those programs should be run*,( If anyone interested in mining with 780Ti, PM *Gordan* for the safest settings) loading the card to an extreme generating more heat that the cooler can handle!
> 
> 
> 
> In RED the Power Mosfets (Actually DrMos Modules for High current DC-DC conversion) for core and Memory (U8-U13 = core, U98/U99 Memory)
> (The problem with Mosfets is their tiny size, they generate huge amounts of heat and only have a very small size making it very difficult to dissipate all that heat effectively, if there is a heat spike, even with LN2 they just "blow"...)
> 
> 
> In Yellow the Inductors (Current) [R22] for the core and [R33] for the memory
> 
> In BLUE the Capacitors (Voltage)
> 
> 
> 
> (An capacitor and inductor are similar in the way that a capacitor resists a change of a voltage and an inductor resists a change in current. The way how 'strong' they can resist depends on their value.)
> 
> In GREEN more Mosfets (4) and the NCP4206 Voltage controller 6 Phases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unseen in the pic are: Memory voltage controller and the monitoring chip INA3221
> 
> 
> 
> Now:
> 
> ON AIR COOLING (STOCK COOLER, ACX, COOLER WITH LESS DISSIPATION THAN 350W
> 
> DON'T GO OVER:
> 
> With newer bios revisions: 300W x 120% PT = 360W
> With older bios revisions: 330W x 110% PT= 363W
> 
> WATERCOOLING:
> 
> ANY BIOS REVISION: be extremely careful with anything over 450W!"_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
> "TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL
> 
> 
> 
> (where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)
> 
> Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:
> 
> 
> 
> It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB/PrecisionX gets its hardware monitor readings from!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
> The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
> Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
> YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
> Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
> It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP with my formula:
> 
> aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _"...Voltage is just is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work, Current is the flow of electric charge and wattage is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage! *V * I = W* ("I" is the variable for current, or amperage, in electronics and physics. It stands for "Impetus".)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you set a higher power limit, you are allowing for more amperage to be drawn, but it doesnt mean ITS drawing that amperage as its just a upper limit you set with the slider!
> It depends on the load the card has from the software its running! The more harsher it is the more power it draws, voltage only will allow more amperage to flow.
> Conductor materials tend to increase their resistivity with an increase in temperature!
> The reasons for these changes in resistivity can be explained by considering the flow of current through the material. The flow of current is actually the movement of electrons from one atom to another under the influence of an electric field. Electrons are very small negatively charged particles and will be repelled by a negative electric charge and attracted by a positive electric charge. Therefore if an electric potential is applied across a conductor (positive at one end, negative at the other) electrons will "migrate" from atom to atom towards the positive terminal.
> Only some electrons are free to migrate however. Others within each atom are held so tightly to their particular atom that even an electric field will not dislodge them. The current flowing in the material is therefore due to the movement of "free electrons" and the number of free electrons within any material compared with those tightly bound to their atoms is what governs whether a material is a good conductor (many free electrons) or a good insulator (hardly any free electrons).
> The effect of heat on the atomic structure of a material is to make the atoms vibrate, and the higher the temperature the more violently the atoms vibrate.
> In a conductor, which already has a large number of free electrons flowing through it, the vibration of the atoms causes many collisions between the free electrons and the captive electrons. Each collision uses up some energy from the free electron and is the basic cause of resistance. The more the atoms jostle around in the material the more collisions are caused and hence the greater the resistance to current flow.
> So to sum it up, we want lower temperatures which lead to lower electrical resistance, hence having less heat produced as waste and more power to our Titans/780´s cores to OC higher!
> HEAT KILLS!
> Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
> Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit.
> The lower the temperature the better! My advice is always go water, that way your VRM's are roughly the same temperature as the core, max VRM's operating temperature is 85C (voltage controller, caps etc) on some parts and others( mosfets) 125C (Absolute MAX), so, hitting 80C on the core means that other VRM components are above spec temp and others and below!
> Rule of the thumb in semi-conductors is 10C less doubles the elements life, also leakage current increases exponentially (leakage current doubles for every 8 to 10 °C increase in temperature). This is a very good reason to try to keep the operating temperature as low as possible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "_
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Wow, that's a lot of info, sorry for completely missing that. I was planning on purchasing some chipset heatsinks and I am pretty sure only the VRM will need them then? That's why I asked about those silver things, wasn't sure what they were but I don't think they give off much heat judging by this info.


----------



## valkyrie743

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> Are these chips circled in this pic, VRM chips? They look a little different, so I don't think they are but I just want to make sure. Also, what are the silver chip things?


EDIT... damn he beat me to it lol

the silver thing is the choke. i have no idea what the chip in front of it is. the VRM (mosfet) chip are behind the silver chokes. you can see them in that picture because of the top plate on it. here is a picture with the VRM mosfet chips highlighted


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> EDIT... damn he beat me to it lol
> 
> the silver thing is the choke. i have no idea what the chip in front of it is. the VRM (mosfet) chip are behind the silver chokes. you can see them in that picture because of the top plate on it. here is a picture with the VRM mosfet chips highlighted


Hmm weird. How come the 4 VRM chips off to the side are covered by the metal shield thing?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> Wow, that's a lot of info, sorry for completely missing that. I was planning on purchasing some chipset heatsinks and I am pretty sure only the VRM will need them then? That's why I asked about those silver things, wasn't sure what they were but I don't think they give off much heat judging by this info.


Yes, the inductors need cooling too, not to the mosfets extent but its better to have it because their operating temperature is around 80C but the lower the better and heat also propagates through the PCB by conduction (our good friend Edward Kenway's law! AKA Fourier!







), so, they heat up by surrounding heat transfer too!








EK waterblocks contemplate active inductor cooling!








VRM's are: Voltage Regulation Modules or Power Output Decoupling and Capacitance Banks! And consist of Power Phases with Mosfets, Inductors, Capacitors, Resistances, Voltage Controllers or buck controllers as sometimes called!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> EDIT... damn he beat me to it lol
> the silver thing is the choke. *i have no idea what the chip in front of it is.* the VRM (mosfet) chip are behind the silver chokes. you can see them in that picture because of the top plate on it. here is a picture with the VRM mosfet chips highlighted


What chip?

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yes, the inductors need cooling too, not to the mosfets extent but its better to have it because their operating temperature is around 80C but the lower the better and heat also propagates through the PCB by conduction (our good friend Edward Kenway's law! AKA Fourier!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), so, they heat up by surrounding heat transfer too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EK waterblocks contemplate active inductor cooling!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VRM's are: Voltage Regulation Modules or Power Output Decoupling and Capacitance Banks! And consist of Power Phases with Mosfets, Inductors, Capacitors, Resistances, Voltage Controllers or buck controllers as sometimes called!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What chip?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


I see. I was gonna order some smaller 8x8x8mm heatsinks but now I mine as well go with larger heatsinks to cool it all down under the Kraken G10. Trying to keep this EVGA Hadron PSU as quiet as possible


----------



## valkyrie743

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> What chip?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


the rectangle ones in front of the R22 chokes. but i posted that before i saw your post. from your earlier post, you said they are caps.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> I see. I was gonna order some smaller 8x8x8mm heatsinks but now I mine as well go with larger heatsinks to cool it all down under the Kraken G10. Trying to keep this EVGA Hadron PSU as quiet as possible


The problem with the kraken G10 is the VRM temperature will be higher than with the stock cooler! and i dont know if the heatsinks will be enough!

Read an excerpt of one of my posts:

_...The use of heatsinks has to be always concomitant with FORCED AIR COOLING, provided the air velocity is high enough to expel the heated air before its temperature has risen too much!
As thermal resistance is reduced by the inverse of the square root of the increase, to get half the thermal resistance, the heatsink would need to be 4 times longer.
Because the air that enters at the bottom of the fins passes the remainder of the heatsink gathering heat all the while. Since it will be hotter than with a shorter heatsink, thermal transfer is reduced!
So, this is not applicable IF the heatsinks ARE AIR COOLED!!!
But still not all heatsinks are suited for all cooling purposes, all have a thermal transfer limit and that has to be observed at all times before applying them to a transistor!"_

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## MonarchX

Why do people still pick EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC reference instead of ACX edition? ACX costs the same, but it uses a way better cooler that keeps temps @ about 72C max under the heaviest of loads when using stock BIOS OC. I guess some people like the look of the reference cooler?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> the rectangle ones in front of the R22 chokes. but i posted that before i saw your post. from your earlier post, you said they are caps.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Why do people still pick EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC reference instead of ACX edition? ACX costs the same, but it uses a way better cooler that keeps temps @ about 72C max under the heaviest of loads when using stock BIOS OC. I guess some people like the look of the reference cooler?


Exactly... I love the GEFORCE GLOW on the side, but thats just me.

coming from a guy who owns classy's with waterblocks... butttttttttttttttt


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> The problem with the kraken G10 is the VRM temperature will be higher than with the stock cooler! and i dont know if the heatsinks will be enough!
> 
> Read an excerpt of one of my posts:
> 
> _...The use of heatsinks has to be always concomitant with FORCED AIR COOLING, provided the air velocity is high enough to expel the heated air before its temperature has risen too much!
> As thermal resistance is reduced by the inverse of the square root of the increase, to get half the thermal resistance, the heatsink would need to be 4 times longer.
> Because the air that enters at the bottom of the fins passes the remainder of the heatsink gathering heat all the while. Since it will be hotter than with a shorter heatsink, thermal transfer is reduced!
> So, this is not applicable IF the heatsinks ARE AIR COOLED!!!
> But still not all heatsinks are suited for all cooling purposes, all have a thermal transfer limit and that has to be observed at all times before applying them to a transistor!"_
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


The ACX cooler doesn't touch any of the VRM chips, the only thing the ACX cooler makes contact with is the GPU itself haha. Maybe it's not as good as the reference but it is more than good enough for me, I don't plan increasing any power limits or voltage, so heat shouldn't increase much even if I were to overclock. But yeah with the EVGA ACX cooler basically it has that single (92mm?) fan blowing on the VRM and those other chips, but first the air hits the heatsink fins and then hits the chips. If you are saying its bad to cool them this way than it is much much better than the ACX


----------



## valkyrie743

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Why do people still pick EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC reference instead of ACX edition? ACX costs the same, but it uses a way better cooler that keeps temps @ about 72C max under the heaviest of loads when using stock BIOS OC. I guess some people like the look of the reference cooler?


for me, i had no choice. i was one of the few that bought the GTX 780 right before the $150 price drop (when the 290 and 290x came out) i lucked out and when the 780 Ti was released, i took full advantage of the awesome step up program evga has







only had to put out $40 bucks extra to get the 780 Ti







downfall was i lost the ACX cooler that was on my 780. my 780 RARELY hit 70C with that and it was overclocked. was a nice cooler. before i decided to water cool my rig. i did buy the ACX cooler as a stand alone kit. evga released just the cooler for the titan black. and being that the titan black PCB layout is the same to the stock ref 780 Ti it worked out well!!! i still have that ACX cooler sitting in its box.

as for people that did have a choice, i have no idea. only reason i would go with the blower cooler is if i was building a very small mini ITX build. my in case ambient temps went up a good amount using the ACX compared to the blower. granted yes it cools the card better but, imo, i would not go with a open cooler card if building a mini itx unless you have fans out the ass in it. (or able to pick up a case labs mini ITX case (forgot the name of it) but if using say the evga hadron or something in the reams of that size or type of case that has very few fan options, i would go blower.

what really makes me cringe. is when i see 2 blower cards in sli. if you have the money and space to get 2 cards. i'd imagine that you have a decent case with good airflow to support 2 open coolers.


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> for me, i had no choice. i was one of the few that bought the GTX 780 right before the $150 price drop (when the 290 and 290x came out) i lucked out and when the 780 Ti was released, i took full advantage of the awesome step up program evga has
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only had to put out $40 bucks extra to get the 780 Ti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> downfall was i lost the ACX cooler that was on my 780. my 780 RARELY hit 70C with that and it was overclocked. was a nice cooler. before i decided to water cool my rig. i did buy the ACX cooler as a stand alone kit. evga released just the cooler for the titan black. and being that the titan black PCB layout is the same to the stock ref 780 Ti it worked out well!!! i still have that ACX cooler sitting in its box.
> 
> as for people that did have a choice, i have no idea. only reason i would go with the blower cooler is if i was building a very small mini ITX build. my in case ambient temps went up a good amount using the ACX compared to the blower. granted yes it cools the card better but, imo, i would not go with a open cooler card if building a mini itx unless you have fans out the ass in it. (or able to pick up a case labs mini ITX case (forgot the name of it) but if using say the evga hadron or something in the reams of that size or type of case that has very few fan options, i would go blower.
> 
> what really makes me cringe. is when i see 2 blower cards in sli. if you have the money and space to get 2 cards. i'd imagine that you have a decent case with good airflow to support 2 open coolers.


Hey I am actually using a 780ti + Kraken G10 w/Zalman LQ310 inside a EVGA Hadron Hydro and I get very good temperatures lol. I never ran anything Like Kumbustor or Valley yet, the most intensive game I've ran is CoD:Ghosts (arguably not intensive) but I plan to plan Metro 2033 Redux when it's released on Tuesday so that'll be a nice test. Maxed out WoW @ 1080p, highest temp in HWiNFO is 56C.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> The ACX cooler doesn't touch any of the VRM chips, the only thing the ACX cooler makes contact with is the GPU itself haha. Maybe it's not as good as the reference but it is more than good enough for me, I don't plan increasing any power limits or voltage, so heat shouldn't increase much even if I were to overclock. But yeah with the EVGA ACX cooler basically it has that single (92mm?) fan blowing on the VRM and those other chips, but first the air hits the heatsink fins and then hits the chips. If you are saying its bad to cool them this way than it is much much better than the ACX


*"Suum cuique"* _To each, his own_

I can only offer you advice! Rule of the thumb in electronics is: "10C less in temperature doubles the elements life"
Semiconductor devices stop working for a variety of reasons, but most failure mechanisms do seem to have one factor in common - *the hotter the device runs, the sooner it will fail.*








The high-temperature failure rate can then be used to assess the likelihood of failure at a more normal temperature from the Arrhenius equation (look it up...







)



The point is, cooler devices survive longer!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> *"Suum cuique"* _To each, his own_
> 
> I can only offer you advice! Rule of the thumb in electronics is: "10C less in temperature doubles the elements life"
> Semiconductor devices stop working for a variety of reasons, but most failure mechanisms do seem to have one factor in common - *the hotter the device runs, the sooner it will fail.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The high-temperature failure rate can then be used to assess the likelihood of failure at a more normal temperature from the Arrhenius equation (look it up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> The point is, cooler devices survive longer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


You seem to know a lot of stuff haha. Yeah I understand what you mean. I have a XFX GTX 260 which I used from when GTX 260s were amazing, until the 760s came out. I couldn't even kill that card when I literally tried to. I tried magnets and static shock. Not worth the risk of overheating electronics though. But these things are built to last. Then again, it has a Lifetime warranty on the card, so maybe XFX put a large amount of quality into it. If I had a temp gun I would test the difference, I even have a second 780ti sitting next to me. I am just trying to get rid of it asap before the 880 comes out and don't want to wait for a temp/thermometer/whateveritscalled gun.


----------



## valkyrie743

the 880 from what i can tell by the leaks, is just going to be Maxwell version of the 780. personally, i would keep the Ti. but at the same time, could dump it and get the most $ out of it before the 880 comes out. once it is out. the value of the ti probably will drop


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> *"Suum cuique"* _To each, his own_
> 
> The point is, cooler devices survive longer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Hey mate
I know I'm a pain and there's days you guys wanna slap me, but I've been reading the posts about the Kraken G10 and VRM cooling.
Now you've probably seen the temp problems I've had with the Asus GTX780ti Matrix, card hit 81c no matter what is run on it.
It does have the stock Asus VRM heat sink.

Now I did put the Kraken G10 with a Kraken x60 on it, of course GPU core temps went WAY down (never going over 45c), and have kept the stock Asus vrm heatsink and backplate on the card. (You can not monitor VRM temps on the card)

But like you were saying, is the vrm cooling adequate.
I have a 140mm fan blowing directly across the card, as well as the 92mm NZXT fan onto the vrm's

As its going to take over a month to get a water block from Ekweb for it, I thought this would be ok in the meantime, has to be better than the stock cooler.

You are one of the goto guys here, so I was wonder what you thought?
Just for visual reference:

http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/20140825_125623_zpsf49e32ce.jpg.html

And these are my temp readings from Asus GPUtweak, I'm guessing Power Temp is the VRM's, guess thats why GPU-Z doesn't show them at all (30 Minutes of Metro LL Benchmark, and 15 Minutes of Furmark Burn in test):

http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/temps_zps3ddc2c45.jpeg.html


----------



## valkyrie743

OccamRazor-

just flashed these bios you posted a page or so back
Quote:


> Skyn3t vBIOS EVGA GTX 780Ti SC Reference
> Version 80.80.34.00.80
> Base core clock 1006Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> Fan Idle 20%
> Fan Max 100%
> Fan table revamped, max fan speed 5000rpms
> 
> 2 Bios, 2 flavors:
> FOR WATER COOLINGefault power target 300W Max power target 600W
> FOR AIR COOLING: Default power target 250W Max power target 280W


i used the water cooling rom (being that im under water







) and flash went well. only question is why does my gpu z clock show a different clock speed than what MSI afterburner is showing? you see in this overclocking i've set the core to 1250mhz but in msi afterburner (overlay) AND gpu-z monitoring, it shows my gpu clock only at 1197mhz?



EDIT

here is another picture. of it running without any overclock. just stock bios running. gpu z says im set at 1006mhz but only hitting 954mhz???


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> *"Suum cuique"* _To each, his own_
> 
> The point is, cooler devices survive longer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor
> 
> 
> 
> Hey mate
> I know I'm a pain and there's days you guys wanna slap me, but I've been reading the posts about the Kraken G10 and VRM cooling.
> Now you've probably seen the temp problems I've had with the Asus GTX780ti Matrix, card hit 81c no matter what is run on it.
> It does have the stock Asus VRM heat sink.
> 
> Now I did put the Kraken G10 with a Kraken x60 on it, of course GPU core temps went WAY down (never going over 45c), and have kept the stock Asus vrm heatsink and backplate on the card. (You can not monitor VRM temps on the card)
> 
> But like you were saying, is the vrm cooling adequate.
> I have a 140mm fan blowing directly across the card, as well as the 92mm NZXT fan onto the vrm's
> 
> As its going to take over a month to get a water block from Ekweb for it, I thought this would be ok in the meantime, has to be better than the stock cooler.
> 
> You are one of the goto guys here, so I was wonder what you thought?
> Just for visual reference:
> 
> http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/20140825_125623_zpsf49e32ce.jpg.html
Click to expand...

I pretty much have similar cooling strategy for VRM and was debating then whether a dual 70mm fan blowing would be enough:


If the software monitoring is to be believed, it turned out to be WAY better than stock. VRM temp never broke 60c even when benching @1.38v (compared to stock cooling that hits 76c with 100% fan speed). Not sure for you Asus but I believe it should help a lot


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Why do people still pick EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC reference instead of ACX edition? ACX costs the same, but it uses a way better cooler that keeps temps @ about 72C max under the heaviest of loads when using stock BIOS OC. I guess some people like the look of the reference cooler?


I got my two cards pretty much on the release date of 780ti, there wasnt anyother choise then the reference cooler then







altho I knew i would get them under water asap so it didnt bother me much what cooler that was stuck to them


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweenytodd*
> 
> You can RMA an Asus card even though you tampered the GPU screw (with sticker) holding the stock cooler. I've asked this already with an Asus rep.


Just got my final answer from ASUS Global:
Quote:


> Dear Valued Customer,
> Thank you for contacting ASUS Service Care.
> 
> We apologize for the delayed response due to the weekend.
> 
> Sorry, here we are belong to global technical troubleshooting support team.
> For your this case, according to the service policy, here we can not recommend user to replace/improve cooling on a card.
> 
> Thank you very much for your understanding
> 
> If you have any further questions, comments, or concerns please do not hesitate to let us know.
> We will be more than happy to assist you. Thanks!
> 
> Thank you for your support Asus product. Wish you have a good day.
> Best regards
> Stephen
> ASUS service center


So if the Asus rep here (not too sure who they are sorry) has any info, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## valkyrie743

if you ask these call center tech support guys they will say that. if you water cooled your gpu or whatever and it died (from anything other than user caused) as long as you replace the stock cooler, they will take it. if you say blew a cap or vrm chip from doing a bios unlock and cranking the voltages or whatever to high, then probably not. but i've found that you will not get the right answer from overseas tech support guys. one reason why i like evga is when i call (during their us times) ill get a guy that knows what hes talking about. rather than someone that just goes by what their training booklet tells them.

not to be mean to asus. i love asus's products. but their tech support and rma process is by far one of the worse things ive ever had to deal with


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Why do people still pick EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC reference instead of ACX edition? ACX costs the same, but it uses a way better cooler that keeps temps @ about 72C max under the heaviest of loads when using stock BIOS OC. I guess some people like the look of the reference cooler?


i had a chance to use both SC and SC w/ ACX. The temp improvement the ACX cooler had over non-ACX didn't equate to any noticeable difference in performance. Was even pissed off with the chip i got for the ACX as it crapped out even on low OC. The non-ACX, however, stabilized at 1260s Mhz @1.187v.

And I personally liked the look of reference cooler







but that's just me.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> You seem to know a lot of stuff haha. Yeah I understand what you mean. I have a XFX GTX 260 which I used from when GTX 260s were amazing, until the 760s came out. I couldn't even kill that card when I literally tried to. I tried magnets and static shock. Not worth the risk of overheating electronics though. But these things are built to last. Then again, it has a Lifetime warranty on the card, so maybe XFX put a large amount of quality into it. If I had a temp gun I would test the difference, I even have a second 780ti sitting next to me. I am just trying to get rid of it asap before the 880 comes out and don't want to wait for a temp/thermometer/whateveritscalled gun.


I wish you luck for your card, reference 780Ti/780/Titan have crap VRM's... keep the card at all times under 70C, just a thought!
If i were you i wouldn't get rid of the 780Ti that fast, the 880 will be much cheaper and weaker than the 780Ti, only on the next refresh (next year) and a smaller fabrication node the 880Ti (or whatever name they will call it this time) will be faster)
Read my article about it:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_Quote:_


> _First gen will (likely to) be released with the same fabrication nodes as Kepler (28mn) why?
> Lets take a peak at TSMC (Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Company)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TSMC has Low power and high performance designs;
> 
> *Low power:*
> 
> SiON (silicon oxynitride) - CLN28LP - low-cost/low-power devices
> 
> HKMG (high-K dielectric multi gate) - CLN28HPL - low-power/low-leakage chips
> 
> *High Performance for graphics processors or microprocessors:*
> 
> HKMG - CLN28HP
> 
> Currently TSMC is ramping mass production in 20mn BUT (you knew there was a BUT coming right?) its not for high performance designs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in 2011 TSMC was already mass producing 28mn (on low power designs) but full Kepler only hit the market in 2013, leaving 2 years gap in between starting to produce and actually having good yields in high performance chips!
> So nvidia will rely on good old 28mn fabrication for first gen Maxwell!
> 
> Dont expect a full Maxwell beast upon release, that will come after the die shrink in second gen (hopefully 20mn) and of course nvidia has to do the "milking" (suck every $$$ out of each generation to go to the next, that being refresh or new architecture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Compared to Kepler, Maxwell has more registers per thread, more registers per CUDA core, more shared memory per CUDA core and a lot more L2 cache per GPU, upgraded compute performance but more important, doubled their performance-per-watt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some "wafers" for those who never saw one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But having 10mn doesnt mean we will see 10mn GPU's at that time frame, luckily we will have (Finfets instead of HKMG) 14/16mn on Volta!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is next-generation 20nm bulk high-K metal gate and 16/14nm FinFET process will have a higher cost per gate than today's 28nm HKMG!
> The 16/14nm FinFET node uses the same interconnect structure as 20nm, so the chip area is only 8-10% smaller than 20nm. In addition, this node faces yield issues related to stress control, overlay, and factors related to the step coverage and process uniformity of 3D structures!
> Meaning yields ($$$$) will determine how soon we will see a beastly GPU released! As the 28 HKGM matures (wafer depreciation costs) and yields increase, costs decrease meaning even in 2017 the costs will be much lower than 28mn, FinFETs can be used for high-performance or ultra-dense designs but are not cost effective in mainstream semiconductors. Consequently, the industry faces a mismatch between what is being promoted by wafer vendors and what their customers need. If this means anything, we will see very high GPU priced chips (with Finfet fab 14/16mn) [You all remember the Titans high prices last year, now you know why!] and less powerful and much lesser priced cards with 20mn HKGM! Scaling to 10nm and 7nm nodes will entail additional wafer processing challenges for which the industry is not well prepared for the next 5 years!
> There are other options (FD SOI and 450mm wafers) but let see what will happen!
> 
> What will this mean for us gamers?
> That for the Titan/780/ owners( voltmod enabled guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) the estimate 20/25% increase in performance is not enough to cut losses!
> Lets wait for second gen (maybe 2015 christmas?) and do our math then!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DISCLAIMER: This is my exercise of reasoning with my knowledge of electronics and market, all can change as the $$$$ rules above all else!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> the 880 from what i can tell by the leaks, is just going to be Maxwell version of the 780. personally, i would keep the Ti. but at the same time, could dump it and get the most $ out of it before the 880 comes out. once it is out. the value of the ti probably will drop


Read above!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Hey mate
> I know I'm a pain and there's days you guys wanna slap me, but I've been reading the posts about the Kraken G10 and VRM cooling.
> Now you've probably seen the temp problems I've had with the Asus GTX780ti Matrix, card hit 81c no matter what is run on it.
> It does have the stock Asus VRM heat sink.
> Now I did put the Kraken G10 with a Kraken x60 on it, of course GPU core temps went WAY down (never going over 45c), and have kept the stock Asus vrm heatsink and backplate on the card. (You can not monitor VRM temps on the card)
> But like you were saying, is the vrm cooling adequate.
> I have a 140mm fan blowing directly across the card, as well as the 92mm NZXT fan onto the vrm's
> As its going to take over a month to get a water block from Ekweb for it, I thought this would be ok in the meantime, has to be better than the stock cooler.
> You are one of the goto guys here, so I was wonder what you thought?
> Just for visual reference:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/20140825_125623_zpsf49e32ce.jpg.html
> 
> 
> And these are my temp readings from Asus GPUtweak, I'm guessing Power Temp is the VRM's, guess thats why GPU-Z doesn't show them at all (30 Minutes of Metro LL Benchmark, and 15 Minutes of Furmark Burn in test):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/temps_zps3ddc2c45.jpeg.html


You're fine! GPUz doesnt show it because you have a new card! In the next GPUz version it will show your temps for sure!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> OccamRazor-
> just flashed these bios you posted a page or so back
> i used the water cooling rom (being that im under water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and flash went well. only question is why does my gpu z clock show a different clock speed than what MSI afterburner is showing? you see in this overclocking i've set the core to 1250mhz but in msi afterburner (overlay) AND gpu-z monitoring, it shows my gpu clock only at 1197mhz?
> 
> EDIT
> here is another picture. of it running without any overclock. just stock bios running. gpu z says im set at 1006mhz but only hitting 954mhz???


Because load is dynamic! your core clock will depend on the load it has, at idle will be at 324, not 1006! only at full load it will be 1006, if the load is not enough the clocks will drop!
if you set 1300mhz it will only get there at full load, meaning the card has to be at 85-99% otherwise the clocks will fall!
GPUz shows default clocks fed by drivers, while AB shows immediate real clocks provided by the monitoring chip INA3221!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> I pretty much have similar cooling strategy for VRM and was debating then whether a dual 70mm fan blowing would be enough:
> 
> If the software monitoring is to be believed, it turned out to be WAY better than stock. VRM temp never broke 60c even when benching @1.38v (compared to stock cooling that hits 76c with 100% fan speed). Not sure for you Asus but I believe it should help a lot


Still a fan blowing there will do better!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Just got my final answer from ASUS Global:
> So if the Asus rep here (not too sure who they are sorry) has any info, it would be greatly appreciated.


Heat gun, remove sticker from screw hole, keep sticker in a safe place, install aftermaker cooler/waterblock, enjoy!
RMA, reassemble original cooler, put sticker back and get your new card from RMA!

Simple, huh???









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Masked107

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> You seem to know a lot of stuff haha. Yeah I understand what you mean. I have a XFX GTX 260 which I used from when GTX 260s were amazing, until the 760s came out. I couldn't even kill that card when I literally tried to. I tried magnets and static shock. Not worth the risk of overheating electronics though. But these things are built to last. Then again, it has a Lifetime warranty on the card, so maybe XFX put a large amount of quality into it. If I had a temp gun I would test the difference, I even have a second 780ti sitting next to me. I am just trying to get rid of it asap before the 880 comes out and don't want to wait for a temp/thermometer/whateveritscalled gun.


What 780Ti do you have spare? If you are interested in selling it and it is perhaps a EVGA SC ACX







I will buy it


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> I pretty much have similar cooling strategy for VRM and was debating then whether a dual 70mm fan blowing would be enough:
> 
> If the software monitoring is to be believed, it turned out to be WAY better than stock. VRM temp never broke 60c even when benching @1.38v (compared to stock cooling that hits 76c with 100% fan speed). Not sure for you Asus but I believe it should help a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still a fan blowing there will do better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor
Click to expand...

that's what I said. Makes no sense saying 'similar VRM cooling strategy' if the dual 70mm fans weren't there, yeah?







It's not shown in the photo because it's not pretty during photoshoot


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> the 880 from what i can tell by the leaks, is just going to be Maxwell version of the 780. personally, i would keep the Ti. but at the same time, could dump it and get the most $ out of it before the 880 comes out. once it is out. the value of the ti probably will drop


From the rumors I have seen, the 880 will be like the maxwell version of the 680, not 780. Its supposed to be GM204 chip and have 256bit memory bus.


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> From the rumors I have seen, the 880 will be like the maxwell version of the 680, not 780. Its supposed to be GM204 chip and have 256bit memory bus.


Thats pretty much how I understand it as well. If you got a 780/ti/titan the 880 looks like a pretty mad buy, and the 900 series looks alot better!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> From the rumors I have seen, the 880 will be like the maxwell version of the 680, not 780. Its supposed to be GM204 chip and have 256bit memory bus.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> Thats pretty much how I understand it as well. If you got a 780/ti/titan the 880 looks like a pretty mad buy, and the 900 series looks alot better!


Yap!In case you missed my take on the GM204 AKA GTX880 a few posts back:

Quote:


> First gen will (likely to) be released with the same fabrication nodes as Kepler (28mn) why?
> Lets take a peak at TSMC (Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Company)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TSMC has Low power and high performance designs;
> 
> *Low power:*
> 
> SiON (silicon oxynitride) - CLN28LP - low-cost/low-power devices
> 
> HKMG (high-K dielectric multi gate) - CLN28HPL - low-power/low-leakage chips
> 
> *High Performance for graphics processors or microprocessors:*
> 
> HKMG - CLN28HP
> 
> Currently TSMC is ramping mass production in 20mn BUT (you knew there was a BUT coming right?) its not for high performance designs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in 2011 TSMC was already mass producing 28mn (on low power designs) but full Kepler only hit the market in 2013, leaving 2 years gap in between starting to produce and actually having good yields in high performance chips!
> So nvidia will rely on good old 28mn fabrication for first gen Maxwell!
> 
> Dont expect a full Maxwell beast upon release, that will come after the die shrink in second gen (hopefully 20mn) and of course nvidia has to do the "milking" (suck every $$$ out of each generation to go to the next, that being refresh or new architecture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Compared to Kepler, Maxwell has more registers per thread, more registers per CUDA core, more shared memory per CUDA core and a lot more L2 cache per GPU, upgraded compute performance but more important, doubled their performance-per-watt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some "wafers" for those who never saw one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But having 10mn doesnt mean we will see 10mn GPU's at that time frame, luckily we will have (Finfets instead of HKMG) 14/16mn on Volta!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is next-generation 20nm bulk high-K metal gate and 16/14nm FinFET process will have a higher cost per gate than today's 28nm HKMG!
> The 16/14nm FinFET node uses the same interconnect structure as 20nm, so the chip area is only 8-10% smaller than 20nm. In addition, this node faces yield issues related to stress control, overlay, and factors related to the step coverage and process uniformity of 3D structures!
> Meaning yields ($$$$) will determine how soon we will see a beastly GPU released! As the 28 HKGM matures (wafer depreciation costs) and yields increase, costs decrease meaning even in 2017 the costs will be much lower than 28mn, FinFETs can be used for high-performance or ultra-dense designs but are not cost effective in mainstream semiconductors. Consequently, the industry faces a mismatch between what is being promoted by wafer vendors and what their customers need. If this means anything, we will see very high GPU priced chips (with Finfet fab 14/16mn) [You all remember the Titans high prices last year, now you know why!] and less powerful and much lesser priced cards with 20mn HKGM! Scaling to 10nm and 7nm nodes will entail additional wafer processing challenges for which the industry is not well prepared for the next 5 years!
> There are other options (FD SOI and 450mm wafers) but let see what will happen!
> 
> What will this mean for us gamers?
> That for the Titan/780/ owners( voltmod enabled guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) the estimate 20/25% increase in performance is not enough to cut losses!
> Lets wait for second gen (maybe 2015 christmas?) and do our math then!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DISCLAIMER: This is my exercise of reasoning with my knowledge of electronics and market, all can change as the $$$$ rules above all else!


Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> i had a chance to use both SC and SC w/ ACX. The temp improvement the ACX cooler had over non-ACX didn't equate to any noticeable difference in performance. Was even pissed off with the chip i got for the ACX as it crapped out even on low OC. The non-ACX, however, stabilized at 1260s Mhz @1.187v.
> 
> And I personally liked the look of reference cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but that's just me.


You must have had either a really awesome case cooling or a really bad one because reference 780 Ti gets up to 83C with Max load @ 1.1875v with OC and without, while ACX tops @ about 72-75C. Reference is better if you save money and go for custom WC loop. ACX card in my new case never breaches 75C @ 390W POWER LOAD, 1.21v, and 1275/7700 OC. It rocks even though my.... voltage leakage score (forgot term/name) is 64.4%.


----------



## MonarchX

Damn 780 Ti is so powerful that OCing it creates a very feelable FPS increase unlike slower cards where OC adds only a mild FPS increase.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> You must have had either a really awesome case cooling or a really bad one because reference 780 Ti gets up to 83C with Max load @ 1.1875v with OC and without, while ACX tops @ about 72-75C. Reference is better if you save money and go for custom WC loop. ACX card in my new case never breaches 75C @ 390W POWER LOAD, 1.21v, and 1275/7700 OC. It rocks even though my.... voltage leakage score (forgot term/name) is 64.4%.
> 
> Damn 780 Ti is so powerful that OCing it creates a very feelable FPS increase unlike slower cards where OC adds only a mild FPS increase.


Or, the ACX i got was a dud ...i actually returned it after 4 days.

And you realized 780 Ti is so powerful just now?


----------



## sweenytodd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Heat gun, remove sticker from screw hole, keep sticker in a safe place, install aftermaker cooler/waterblock, enjoy!
> RMA, reassemble original cooler, put sticker back and get your new card from RMA!
> 
> Simple, huh???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


I had a chat with an Asus rep (support site). He said it's fine to remove the cooler, considering you will break the sticker.

Went ahead and installed a Kraken G10 with an H55 cooler. Works like a charm. Max GPU temp is 46C and VRMs are 83C.


----------



## valkyrie743

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You're fine! GPUz doesnt show it because you have a new card! In the next GPUz version it will show your temps for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because load is dynamic! your core clock will depend on the load it has, at idle will be at 324, not 1006! only at full load it will be 1006, if the load is not enough the clocks will drop!
> if you set 1300mhz it will only get there at full load, meaning the card has to be at 85-99% otherwise the clocks will fall!
> GPUz shows default clocks fed by drivers, while AB shows immediate real clocks provided by the monitoring chip INA3221!


when you say 99% card load or card TDP? because at 99% card load, the clocks are still not the same ? :/

from these pictures you see i have my card set to 1340mhz. but only hits 1288mhz. same if its stock. if i dont overclock that card and just leave the clocks as they were with stock from the bios. its clocked at 1006mhz but only gets 954mhz even when the gpu is hitting 99% usage.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











[/URL]


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweenytodd*
> 
> I had a chat with an Asus rep (support site). He said it's fine to remove the cooler, considering you will break the sticker.
> 
> Went ahead and installed a Kraken G10 with an H55 cooler. Works like a charm. Max GPU temp is 46C and VRMs are 83C.


83c? That seems a little bit high still. Were your VRM temps the same on stock cooler?


----------



## gagac1971

lol still on evga gtx 780 ti sc acx and modded bios whit 1.21V 1180 mhz bf4, always crash. temp. are about 60c.....this must bee the game or this latest nvidia 340.52...
man the card now don't accept any overclock even if i will put 1.21v and just around 1200 mhz will crash.this must bee nvidia driver....
how can i test overclock but something else but bf4? and if its driver which one is the best for you guys?


----------



## MonarchX

Does anyone here use the 100% fan speed for high OC in games? I set my fan profile to begin using 100% fan speed when temp reaches 60C. I do hate the loud noise @ 100% fan speed, but my Sennheiser HD-280 Pro cancel the noiSe.

What apps do you guys use to test your OC for stability and artifacts? Make sure to use downsampling from 4K or 5K to your resolution because it stresses the card waaay more than 1080p or 1440p.


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Does anyone here use the 100% fan speed for high OC in games? I set my fan profile to begin using 100% fan speed when temp reaches 60C. I do hate the loud noise @ 100% fan speed, but my Sennheiser HD-280 Pro cancel the noiSe.
> 
> What apps do you guys use to test your OC for stability and artifacts? Make sure to use downsampling from 4K or 5K to your resolution because it stresses the card waaay more than 1080p or 1440p.


i always use 100% fan speed already some years....i am ok from a little noise from fans,nothing big deal,but i also want to know what program is the best to oc and test stability of the card....free if you please...


----------



## falcon26

On my MSI gaming card it gets to about 78c while playing bf4 for a few hours. Is that normal? Also when do these cards start to throttle?


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> On my MSI gaming card it gets to about 78c while playing bf4 for a few hours. Is that normal? Also when do these cards start to throttle?


yap that temp is normal,but try to get a litle bit lower,card start to trottle on 95c but that temp is to high for the vrm which on 95c they are about 105c.....try to use fans on 100%...if you can keep whit noise you will be ok .my evga gtx 780 ti sc acx max temp is around 68c max.....
but...... i am waiting for water block to came from Slovenia from EK....


----------



## iluvkfc

83C is operating temperature for these cards (it will boost by increments of 13 until reaching that temp and then scale back and eventually throttle if temps are still excessive) so there's nothing to worry about unless you're trying to reach some really high OC and having artifacts. Maximum temperature is 95C.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> lol still on evga gtx 780 ti sc acx and modded bios whit 1.21V 1180 mhz bf4, always crash. temp. are about 60c.....this must bee the game or this latest nvidia 340.52...
> man the card now don't accept any overclock even if i will put 1.21v and just around 1200 mhz will crash.this must bee nvidia driver....
> how can i test overclock but something else but bf4? and if its driver which one is the best for you guys?


deja vu...my previous 780 ti sc acx did exactly the same behavior. Boxed it up after 4 days and sent it back. Hopefully, yours may just be the drivers.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> when you say 99% card load or card TDP? because at 99% card load, the clocks are still not the same ? :/
> from these pictures you see i have my card set to 1340mhz. but only hits 1288mhz. same if its stock. if i dont overclock that card and just leave the clocks as they were with stock from the bios. its clocked at 1006mhz but only gets 954mhz even when the gpu is hitting 99% usage.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/SPOILER]
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> What are the AB readings in hardware monitor?
> 
> Quote:
> [QUOTE]Originally Posted by [B]gagac1971[/B] [URL=https://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/12900_100#post_22755480][IMG alt="View Post"]https://www.overclock.net/img/forum/go_quote.gif[/URL]
> 
> lol still on evga gtx 780 ti sc acx and modded bios whit 1.21V 1180 mhz bf4, always crash. temp. are about 60c.....this must bee the game or this latest nvidia 340.52...
> man the card now don't accept any overclock even if i will put 1.21v and just around 1200 mhz will crash.this must bee nvidia driver....
> how can i test overclock but something else but bf4? and if its driver which one is the best for you guys?





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Use the driver you had before those issues happened! But i suspect it was the Rakia, it all started after you dropped it into the computer! Your card is still drunk!!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> i always use 100% fan speed already some years....i am ok from a little noise from fans,nothing big deal,but i also want to know *what program is the best to oc and test stability of the card*....free if you please...


If you are a gamer: - GAMES
If you are a bencher: - BENCHMARKS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iluvkfc*
> 
> 83C is operating temperature for these cards (it will boost by increments of 13 until reaching that temp and then scale back and eventually throttle if temps are still excessive) so there's nothing to worry about unless you're trying to reach some really high OC and having artifacts. Maximum temperature is 95C.


Do you know what is the VRM's (Voltage Regulator Modules) temperature when your core is 95C?
Did you know there are different operating temperatures in the VRM's in your card? and some are 85C MAX? (Some capacitors and voltage controller)
You can only monitor core temperature... Believe me, best is to keep the card at 70C max!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> What are the AB readings in hardware monitor?
> Use the driver you had before those issues happened! But i suspect it was the Rakia, it all started after you dropped it into the computer! Your card is still drunk!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a gamer: - GAMES
> If you are a bencher: - BENCHMARKS
> Do you know what is the VRM's (Voltage Regulator Modules) temperature when your core is 95C?
> Did you know there are different operating temperatures in the VRM's in your card? and some are 85C MAX? (Some capacitors and voltage controller)
> You can only monitor core temperature... Believe me, best is to keep the card at 70C max!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


yap i am stuck whit this card.....i tried now just 1180 mhz and after some 2 min.card crash.....temp was been 67c.....i will roll on latest driver and try...but i think that i already tried last week last driver and the problem was still there....this is weird....after some 1280 mhz whit 1.21v now i cant get even 1190 mhz whit 1.21v...something is here truly wrong....
about benchmarks anything is welcome any program or game just shoot....
if i will put the water block and the problem will bee still here i will trow this peace of...... across the window and get other card...
but believe me i am soooooooo crazy and ......so stupid that i will do that......
and then next page is on....


----------



## gagac1971

you know the card just accept stock clock ans any overclock whit any voltage will result in crash....i am staring to be a little nervous.....
i think that i will open that rakia that i have and trow this ......and forgot about....


----------



## valkyrie743

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> What are the AB readings in hardware monitor?


in afterburner hardware monitor shows the same as the gpu z hardware monitor. to get 1288mhz, i would have to set afterburner to 1340mhz. gpu z will show that my gpu clock is set to 1340mhz but when in game or any 3D app. the max it gets is 1288mhz . its always 52mhz lower than what its really set to.

being that that bios that you posted is for the evga SC reference card would that be the issue? being that i just have the stock evga ref card (stock nvidia ref) clockings of 876MHz Base Clock?

it was driving me nuts last night so i downloaded the GTX 780 Ref bios from the first page. noticed that they were version 80.80.30.00.80 while my original bios version was 80.80.34.00.80 (same as the one you posted a few pages back) i installed that and clocking issue was fixed but my gpu voltage would not go past 1.1V and msi afterburner version 14 beta 9 would not allow me to adjust it.

i downloaded the kepler bios tweaker and fixed the voltage table of the front page 780 ti ref bios. change the voltage table P00 from the max 887.5mV - 1000.5mV to the same as the watercooling 780 ti SC ref bios you posted ( to 1212.5mV-1212.5mV) and that fixed my voltage not going past 1000mV. but my overclock seems to not be as stable as the 780Ti SC ref bios.

im not sure if its a boost table difference or what?

whats the difference from bios 80.80.30.00.80 vs 80.80.34.00.80? i would like to stay on 80.80.34.00.80 but its driving me nuts that gpu z and msi afterburner hardware monitor report 52mhz less than what gpu z says the clock is.


----------



## alancsalt

Don't think it matters which bios you use, only the GPUZ/AB graphs report correctly...AFAIK..


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> you know the card just accept stock clock ans any overclock whit any voltage will result in crash....i am staring to be a little nervous.....
> i think that i will open that rakia that i have and trow this ......and forgot about....


i just now flashed to original bios and i will see if i can sell this card....later we will see maybe 780 ti classified or matrix....


----------



## valkyrie743

backup.zip 134k .zip file


here is the stock bios that came with my 780 Ti. any chance you can edit it so it has the same settings as these that you made??

Quote:


> Skyn3t vBIOS EVGA GTX 780Ti SC Reference
> Version 80.80.34.00.80
> Base core clock 1006Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> Fan Idle 20%
> Fan Max 100%
> Fan table revamped, max fan speed 5000rpms
> 
> 2 Bios, 2 flavors:
> FOR WATER COOLINGefault power target 300W Max power target 600W
> FOR AIR COOLING: Default power target 250W Max power target 280W


----------



## Sydeon

Having a problem with my 780ti matrix, I ended up overclocking it to 1162 Boot clock and 7500 on the memory, I bought my ssd last week after I installed 8.1 on it and ran some benchmarks it would crash at the same settings I had it stable for 10 hours. Anyone know what might be wrong? Same drivers and what not. Nothing much has changed since reinstalling 8.1.


----------



## Rhadamanthis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> backup.zip 134k .zip file
> 
> 
> here is the stock bios that came with my 780 Ti. any chance you can edit it so it has the same settings as these that you made??


excuse me, why not flash bios 780 ti sc with acx??? i think free oc is good and stop, i have flashed this bios in my palit 780 ti reference and run good


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydeon*
> 
> Having a problem with my 780ti matrix, I ended up overclocking it to 1162 Boot clock and 7500 on the memory, I bought my ssd last week after I installed 8.1 on it and ran some benchmarks it would crash at the same settings I had it stable for 10 hours. Anyone know what might be wrong? Same drivers and what not. Nothing much has changed since reinstalling 8.1.


are you using the stock or skyn3t modded bios?


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> in afterburner hardware monitor shows the same as the gpu z hardware monitor. to get 1288mhz, i would have to set afterburner to 1340mhz. gpu z will show that my gpu clock is set to 1340mhz but when in game or any 3D app. the max it gets is 1288mhz . its always 52mhz lower than what its really set to.
> 
> being that that bios that you posted is for the evga SC reference card would that be the issue? being that i just have the stock evga ref card (stock nvidia ref) clockings of 876MHz Base Clock?
> 
> it was driving me nuts last night so i downloaded the GTX 780 Ref bios from the first page. noticed that they were version 80.80.30.00.80 while my original bios version was 80.80.34.00.80 (same as the one you posted a few pages back) i installed that and clocking issue was fixed but my gpu voltage would not go past 1.1V and msi afterburner version 14 beta 9 would not allow me to adjust it.
> 
> i downloaded the kepler bios tweaker and fixed the voltage table of the front page 780 ti ref bios. change the voltage table P00 from the max 887.5mV - 1000.5mV to the same as the watercooling 780 ti SC ref bios you posted ( to 1212.5mV-1212.5mV) and that fixed my voltage not going past 1000mV. but my overclock seems to not be as stable as the 780Ti SC ref bios.
> 
> im not sure if its a boost table difference or what?
> 
> whats the difference from bios 80.80.30.00.80 vs 80.80.34.00.80? i would like to stay on 80.80.34.00.80 but its driving me nuts that gpu z and msi afterburner hardware monitor report 52mhz less than what gpu z says the clock is.


You have to modify the boost table in the bios to get the clocks to match. The correct reading is what the sensor in gpuz, or AB shows, that will be the actual core clock. Don't worry about what it says on the first tab of gpuz.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> backup.zip 134k .zip file
> 
> 
> here is the stock bios that came with my 780 Ti. any chance you can edit it so it has the same settings as these that you made??


Try this one and give me feedback!









skyn3tEVGA780TireferenceALTAircooling.zip 135k .zip file


Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## koekwau5

Installed EVGA Precision 4.2.1 I believe cuz I could't resist trying OC the card.

EVGA GTX780Ti SC w/ ACX - stock BIOS

EVGA Precision settings:

Power Target: 106%
Temp Target: 85 degrees

3DMark 13 Scores:

Stock (1006 / 1750) - 10749
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2653274

1025 / 1750 - 10923
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2653301

1050 / 1750 - 11079
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2653324

1075 / 1750 - 11182
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2653340

1100 / 1750 - 11340
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2653363

Will try faster tomorrow.
First gonna check ingame if no artifacts occur in a longer run.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Installed EVGA Precision 4.2.1 I believe cuz I could't resist trying OC the card.
> 
> EVGA GTX780Ti SC w/ *ASX* - stock BIOS
> 
> EVGA Precision settings:
> 
> Power Target: 106%
> Temp Target: 85 degrees
> 
> 3DMark 13 Scores:
> 
> Stock (1006 / 1750) - 10749
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2653274
> 
> 1025 / 1750 - 10923
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2653301
> 
> 1050 / 1750 - 11079
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2653324
> 
> 1075 / 1750 - 11182
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2653340
> 
> 1100 / 1750 - 11340
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2653363
> 
> Will try faster tomorrow.
> First gonna check ingame if no artifacts occur in a longer run.


let that beast fly using the modded bios









EDIT: by the way, *ACX* is more appropriate than *ASX*


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> let that beast fly using the modded bios


First wanna find out when the artifacts start kicking in with the stock voltages.
I've seen with GPU-Z that the card settled around 1.15V.

So first want to find out what core clock I can reach at that voltage without artifacts.
After that I'll give the skyn3t BIOS a go and see what I can get extra out of it.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> let that beast fly using the modded bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First wanna find out when the artifacts start kicking in with the stock voltages.
> I've seen with GPU-Z that the card settled around 1.15V.
> 
> So first want to find out what core clock I can reach at that voltage without artifacts.
> After that I'll give the skyn3t BIOS a go and see what I can get extra out of it.
Click to expand...

With clocks boosting on its own, it would be hard to tell (may take more of your time). Personally, i've seen it crashed more often than seeing artifacts.


----------



## valkyrie743

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Try this one and give me feedback!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyn3tEVGA780TireferenceALTAircooling.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


tried those but same issue with the clocks :/

i got something working though. i took the skyn3t-780Ti SC ACX .34.rom and opened it with kepler bios tweaker. and changed the voltage table P00 to 1212.5mz-1212.5mz and boom its working great. im not able to use msi afterburner to adjust the voltage (if say i wanted to lower my overclock down the road for some odd reason lol) but yeah right now, thats working great. clock speeds are only off by 1 mhz which is not a huge deal. (my ocd is not that bad lol)

so far im stable at 1280mhz core and 1800mhz memory







(100% power target.) voltage is 1212mV here is a screen of 3dmark 11


----------



## Sydeon

stock bios, I even ended up using the safe mode on the card to revert stock everything.


----------



## 03brett145

Hey

I just have a few questions about flashing my GTX780ti's bios, I have 2 running in SLI.

1st gigabyte reference
Bios 80.80.30.00.01

2nd MSI reference
bios 80.80.30.00.01

my first question is probably really stupid but i just want to be 100% sure before i do it. the download link for the rom on the first page of this thread is it this link i want for my gigabyte card
GTX 780 Gigabyte
[*] 80.80.30.00.01
[*] skyn3t-Ti-vBios-Gigabyte.zip 136k .zip file
im just wondering because it says GTX780 there is no TI on the end?

my second question is which rom do i want for my MSI card
MSI 780Ti Reference
[*] skyn3t780tiMSIref.zip 142k .zip file
[*] 80.80.34.00.01

or

GTX 780 MSI
[*] 80.80.30.00.01
[*] skyn3t-Ti-vBios-MSI.zip 136k .zip file

also when i flash them should i take the other card off my motherboard and do them one at a time ?

thank you in advance and again sorry if these are stupid questions this is my first time flashing a card and I just want to 100% sure before i do this


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydeon*
> 
> stock bios, I even ended up using the safe mode on the card to revert stock everything.


What I discovered the other day is if you use Asus GPU Tweak it allows you to write you overclock settings to BIOS.
I also found out it can sometimes stuff it up in doing so, I have a dual boot Win 7/Win 8.1 and have found I have to apply my overclock again in each OS.
Could have something to do with UEFI and Windows 8.1, I'm not sure.

What temps are you getting on your Matrix, are you using stock cooling?


----------



## Sydeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> What I discovered the other day is if you use Asus GPU Tweak it allows you to write you overclock settings to BIOS.
> I also found out it can sometimes stuff it up in doing so, I have a dual boot Win 7/Win 8.1 and have found I have to apply my overclock again in each OS.
> Could have something to do with UEFI and Windows 8.1, I'm not sure.
> 
> What temps are you getting on your Matrix, are you using stock cooling?


Stock cooler temps are about 75 max if not lower, Yeah that burn opinion on gpu tweak I did it after I had a stable overclock, I thought it might have been that so I ended up using the safe mode on the card to revert back stock everything. I don't know what's wrong with it but was getting a better overclock before I swapped out PSU and Hard drive for SSD, And a fresh install of 8.1.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydeon*
> 
> Stock cooler temps are about 75 max if not lower, Yeah that burn opinion on gpu tweak I did it after I had a stable overclock, I thought it might have been that so I ended up using the safe mode on the card to revert back stock everything. I don't know what's wrong with it but was getting a better overclock before I swapped out PSU and Hard drive for SSD, And a fresh install of 8.1.


You're getting better temps than I did with the stock air cooler, card would sit on 81/82c no matter what I ran on it.
What driver version are you using, I'm running the 340.72 icafe drivers, and have found them a lot better than the recent WHQL (340.52), including better overclocks.


----------



## Sydeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> You're getting better temps than I did with the stock air cooler, card would sit on 81/82c no matter what I ran on it.
> What driver version are you using, I'm running the 340.72 icafe drivers, and have found them a lot better than the recent WHQL (340.52), including better overclocks.


I think I'll download the 340.72 drivers, when I had to re install everything I just downloaded the latest drivers. I Thought that changing drivers might be why my card was crashing when I had a stable overclock, tried downloading other drivers but for some reason it said not compatible. I have the fans set to max that's why, I thought that might also be a factor I forgot if I was running my overclocked at max fan speeds. I've been reading up on the burn button on gpu tweak seems like a lot of people have had issue with it.


----------



## gagac1971

i tried last 4-5 nvidia drivers on my evga gtx 780 ti sc acx but the card don't want to overclock nothing....
card boost to 1150 mhz and imagine if i will just trow in 10 mhz of overclock 1160 mhz card will crash....temp on that time don't pass 55c.....
from there is not about the temp.
i already contact Dominick from evga EU to ask him if i will rma the card....
P.S car runs nice on stock clocks which are 1137-1150 mhz but any type of overclock result in crash....


----------



## Sydeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> i tried last 4-5 nvidia drivers on my evga gtx 780 ti sc acx but the card don't want to overclock nothing....
> card boost to 1150 mhz and imagine if i will just trow in 10 mhz of overclock 1160 mhz card will crash....temp on that time don't pass 55c.....
> from there is not about the temp.
> i already contact Dominick from evga EU to ask him if i will rma the card....
> P.S car runs nice on stock clocks which are 1137-1150 mhz but any type of overclock result in crash....


Looks like you're in the same boat as me, I thought I would have some headroom for overclocking on my Matrix guess not. Was thinking about putting my card on water, but not sure yet.


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydeon*
> 
> Looks like you're in the same boat as me, I thought I would have some headroom for overclocking on my Matrix guess not. Was thinking about putting my card on water, but not sure yet.


hey man hello...but the thing is that the card some 3 month ago overclocked on stock bios up to around 1240 mhz and now even on modded bios 1180 mhz whit 1.21v will crash i don't know *** happen....


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> hey man hello...but the thing is that the card some 3 month ago overclocked on stock bios up to around 1240 mhz and now even on modded bios 1180 mhz whit 1.21v will crash i don't know *** happen....


when card will crash temp are 55c from there is impossible to crash due to temp....i will try to send back the card to rma if evga in Germany will accept .....


----------



## ganzosrevenge

Here's my 780 Ti Validation!

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=7gwba


----------



## 03brett145

my 780TI validation

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/aamh7/

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/w54wx/


----------



## UncleSmack

I just ordered waterblocks for my evga 780ti sc ref sli setup. I ordered xspc blocks with backplates. These blocks come with LEDs and was curious if I can somehow connect the new LEDs to the pcb so that I can still use the experience led visualizer? It LOOKS like the stock cooler LEDs connect with a 3 pin type header but wasn't sure if this is pheasable. Kind of an obscure question and not extremely important, but could add a nice touch to the aesthetics of my haf x nvidia edition case.


----------



## pharcycle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleSmack*
> 
> I just ordered waterblocks for my evga 780ti sc ref sli setup. I ordered xspc blocks with backplates. These blocks come with LEDs and was curious if I can somehow connect the new LEDs to the pcb so that I can still use the experience led visualizer? It LOOKS like the stock cooler LEDs connect with a 3 pin type header but wasn't sure if this is pheasable. Kind of an obscure question and not extremely important, but could add a nice touch to the aesthetics of my haf x nvidia edition case.


I'm sure it's a 2-pin connector.... my old coolers are not readily accessible at the moment so can't be 100% certain. You can always get the pins out the connector body and manually connect them to the cards header if need be though.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Installed EVGA Precision 4.2.1 I believe cuz I could't resist trying OC the card.
> 
> EVGA GTX780Ti SC w/ ACX - stock BIOS
> 
> EVGA Precision settings:
> 
> Power Target: 106%
> Temp Target: 85 degrees
> 
> 3DMark 13 Scores:
> 
> Stock (1006 / 1750) - 10749
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2653274
> 
> 1025 / 1750 - 10923
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2653301
> 
> 1050 / 1750 - 11079
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2653324
> 
> 1075 / 1750 - 11182
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2653340
> 
> 1100 / 1750 - 11340
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2653363
> 
> Will try faster tomorrow.
> First gonna check ingame if no artifacts occur in a longer run.


Update on this.

Seems that 1100 / 1800 is the maximum I can go without getting artifacts in 3DMark. Will try Far Cry 3 today.

1110 / 1750 - 11362 (Artifact here and then)
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2654244

1120 / 1750 - 11389 (Stripes and flickerings all over the place)
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2654263

1100 / 1800 - 11374 (Nice average score!)
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2654293

Got 5 new SP120 fans incomming for my COSMOS II case. 2 fans for the door pulling away heat from the 780Ti.
Once they are installed I'll try the skyn3t BIOS =)


----------



## ralphi59

Hi all.
Thank s for all the information and the great bios mods.
You re the boss.


----------



## ganzosrevenge

3DMark - 780 Ti Classy @ Stock Speeds, CPU @ 4.6GHz


----------



## ganzosrevenge

(Enlarge to its actual size, everything's there)


----------



## Spiriva

Awesome bios! got my both 780ti´s running at 1330mhz (ek waterblock). Running at 35c at max load.
Cooling with dual 480 rads, with 16 GT 1850 push/pull


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> Awesome bios! got my both 780ti´s running at 1330mhz (ek waterblock). Running at 35c at max load.
> Cooling with dual 480 rads, with 16 GT 1850 push/pull


Fast and cold.








What case are you using for the dual 480's?
You should add your system to your signature, with some photos.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

@OccamRazor

Thanks for all your help, after a little more tweaking I've managed to keep the VRM's order 70c, hasn't gone over yet, and that's with a 1175Mhz overclock running skyn3t's bios.
I also got the warranty sorted on the Matrix if I remove the sticker (already done, but shhh).
Quote:


> Thank you for contacting ASUS.
> 
> It's OK for us, however, we suggest that you need to double confirm with you
> local purchase dealer so they can provide the warranty service if anything
> goes worng.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Best Regards,


So that's s a bonus, I can always RMA directly to Asus anyway.

Thanks again.


----------



## Lukas026

hello there crowd

I was thinking: since 780ti and TITAN Black have same PCB (only difference is memory chips on the back of the TITAN), would this cooler also fit reference EVGA 780ti card ?

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-FS-3790-B9

If not, please tell me why.

And same question goes for the backplate:

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-BP-3790-B9

will it fit on 780ti ?

Thank you very much


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Update on this.
> 
> Seems that 1100 / 1800 is the maximum I can go without getting artifacts in 3DMark. Will try Far Cry 3 today.
> 
> 1110 / 1750 - 11362 (Artifact here and then)
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2654244
> 
> 1120 / 1750 - 11389 (Stripes and flickerings all over the place)
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2654263
> 
> 1100 / 1800 - 11374 (Nice average score!)
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2654293
> 
> Got 5 new SP120 fans incomming for my COSMOS II case. 2 fans for the door pulling away heat from the 780Ti.
> Once they are installed I'll try the skyn3t BIOS =)


I would like to see Da badboy up and running. Please make some cable management.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralphi59*
> 
> Hi all.
> Thank s for all the information and the great bios mods.
> You re the boss.


Thank you. I'm happy cuz ur happy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> Awesome bios! got my both 780ti´s running at 1330mhz (ek waterblock). Running at 35c at max load.
> Cooling with dual 480 rads, with 16 GT 1850 push/pull


That's a nice OC and good Temp's you got there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> @OccamRazor
> 
> Thanks for all your help, after a little more tweaking I've managed to keep the VRM's order 70c, hasn't gone over yet, and that's with a 1175Mhz overclock running skyn3t's bios.
> I also got the warranty sorted on the Matrix if I remove the sticker (already done, but shhh).
> So that's s a bonus, I can always RMA directly to Asus anyway.
> 
> Thanks again.


Hope the best for your RMA get it done asap.

PS: I can't sleep . dang!!!


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Fast and cold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What case are you using for the dual 480's?
> You should add your system to your signature, with some photos.


I got the Phanteks Enthoo Primo case, gotta say its really an awesome caser to watercool in! It is big and full of room, its no problem to fit a 480 rad in the bottom and in the top, with push/pull fans.
I will fix a signature tonight after work







and take some photos as soon as i get my led lights in to the case. Im thinking blue leds or possibly white leds


----------



## Party3an

Hi all. Add me to the club please









http://www.overclock.net/t/1508567/...ding-sleeving-acrylic-tube/0_20#post_22746002


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Hope the best for your RMA get it done asap.
> 
> PS: I can't sleep . dang!!!


Don't need the RMA...yet..lol.
Was just getting it in writing before water cooling the card, Asus said its fine.

Wish I felt that way, had 2 babies up till 1:30am lastnight, I'm dead tired.


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Party3an*
> 
> Hi all. Add me to the club please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1508567/...ding-sleeving-acrylic-tube/0_20#post_22746002


Welcome aboard, some benchmarks please


----------



## NickFury777

i watched a youtube video that showed a one meter led kit from phanteks
that color changed with the external leds


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NickFury777*
> 
> i watched a youtube video that showed a one meter led kit from phanteks
> that color changed with the external leds


That sounds awesome, do u still have the link?


----------



## NickFury777




----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> I got the Phanteks Enthoo Primo case, gotta say its really an awesome caser to watercool in! It is big and full of room, its no problem to fit a 480 rad in the bottom and in the top, with push/pull fans.
> I will fix a signature tonight after work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and take some photos as soon as i get my led lights in to the case. Im thinking blue leds or possibly white leds


It's a fantastic case mate, have a 420 in the top, 280 in the bottom and 140 at the back. Wasn't even a squeeze haha!


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NickFury777*


Thank you!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *COMBO2*
> 
> It's a fantastic case mate, have a 420 in the top, 280 in the bottom and 140 at the back. Wasn't even a squeeze haha!


I read a review about it and tought that it sound to good to be true, but when I got the case home and started my build I understood that the review was ture








I love the back side of the case, so much space for cable management, and the location of the PSU is just fantastic, Phanteks really did a excellent job. Every one who plans a watercooling loop should really pick one of these cases up


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ganzosrevenge*
> 
> 3DMark - 780 Ti Classy @ Stock Speeds, CPU @ 4.6GHz


Ever thought about upgrading your memory to 1600 or 2133?


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterCyclone3D*
> 
> Ever thought about upgrading your memory to 1600 or 2133?


He has Corsair Vengeance 2400Mhz installed when I check his siggy.
Don't pay attention to the speeds 3DMark lists for your memory.

All memory is at base 667 (x2 = 1333) Mhz memory.
Due to variable timings and voltages different speeds can be run.
Some software always report stock speed, in this case thats a whopping 667Mhz


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterCyclone3D*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ganzosrevenge*
> 
> 3DMark - 780 Ti Classy @ Stock Speeds, CPU @ 4.6GHz
> 
> 
> 
> Ever thought about upgrading your memory to 1600 or 2133?
Click to expand...

Was this about the '667 mhz' shown in 3dmark? i believe he's already running at least 1600 and 3dmark just sees the base RAM frequency, not the overclocked frequency.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I would like to see Da badboy up and running. Please make some cable management.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I'm happy cuz ur happy.
> That's a nice OC and good Temp's you got there.
> Hope the best for your RMA get it done asap.
> 
> PS: I can't sleep . dang!!!


Hi skyn3t,

cable management won't be the problem











I noticed the EVGA dumps his heat thrue the top of the card towards the door of my casing.
All the fans are currently configged for ATI cards losing heat via the back.
Also the standard Coolermaster fans are crap, so they will get replaced with 5x SP120 High Pressure Silent fans.

2x for H105
1x back side case
2x in the door for drawing away 780ti heat.


----------



## Party3an

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> Welcome aboard, some benchmarks please


No idea how to overclock. just put some numbers. Basically i dint updated even board bios as I just set this system up to check components before watercool them.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Don't need the RMA...yet..lol.
> Was just getting it in writing before water cooling the card, Asus said its fine.
> 
> Wish I felt that way, had 2 babies up till 1:30am lastnight, I'm dead tired.


Better that way you don't need RMA. Yeah I had your pain I'm now with 9 & 5 years old. They sleep tight but I work my hat off.


----------



## ralphi59

Skyn3t président !!!


----------



## HiTechPixel

I'm not looking into overclocking but I am looking into BIOS flashing (so I won't have to overclock) one of Skynets BIOS. Which card is generally considered the best to get (bear in mind I have a budget to consider so I can't go balls to the wall)?


----------



## Masked107

I myself am about to purchase an EVGA GTX 780ti SC ACX edition, Great air cooling, great factory OC. I travel so I wont be able to do the OC watercooling scene, I am putting delta fans in my case because I don't care about noise. I work in a car shop all night long.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Hi skyn3t,
> 
> cable management won't be the problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed the EVGA dumps his heat thrue the top of the card towards the door of my casing.
> All the fans are currently configged for ATI cards losing heat via the back.
> Also the standard Coolermaster fans are crap, so they will get replaced with 5x SP120 High Pressure Silent fans.
> 
> 2x for H105
> 1x back side case
> 2x in the door for drawing away 780ti heat.


Again I could't wait lol.
Just executed the flash, went without a problem.

Now let's OC that beast whooha.

Tip: don't set your speaker @ loud. The beep it gives before the flash made me hit the ceiling.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked107*
> 
> I myself am about to purchase an EVGA GTX 780ti SC ACX edition, Great air cooling, great factory OC. I travel so I wont be able to do the OC watercooling scene, I am putting delta fans in my case because I don't care about noise. I work in a car shop all night long.


If you're in the US, i suggest better pick up a classified instead. It's cheaper than the regular ACX version (ACX=$720 vs Classy=$699).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed the EVGA dumps his heat thrue the top of the card towards the door of my casing.
> All the fans are currently configged for ATI cards losing heat via the back.
> Also the standard Coolermaster fans are crap, so they will get replaced with 5x SP120 High Pressure Silent fans.
> 
> 2x for H105
> 1x back side case
> 2x in the door for drawing away 780ti heat.


is the back fan blowing air into your case? Just judging by the typical orientation.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> If you're in the US, i suggest better pick up a classified instead. It's cheaper than the regular ACX version (ACX=$720 vs Classy=$699).
> is the back fan blowing air into your case? Just judging by the typical orientation.


Yeah it does.
The fans of my H105 are in pull.
The fan in the back delivers cold air for the H105 to pull.
This gave better temps with the R9 290X I had, but won't be that efficient with the 780Ti.

Will be corrected once my SP120 fans arrive =)

First shot @ 3DMark Fire Strike 1125 / 1800 = 11501
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3906802?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> I'm not looking into overclocking but I am looking into BIOS flashing (so I won't have to overclock) one of Skynets BIOS. Which card is generally considered the best to get (bear in mind I have a budget to consider so I can't go balls to the wall)?


well, i think most people here (myself included) wanted to flash the bios to get more stable overclocks. The primary limiting factor, for the most part, is the voltage. Flashing it with modded bios unlocks it. 1.212v for some, especially reference boards, and even more than that for non-reference boards like classified

Even if 780 Ti is at the top of the food chain already, there will always be this 'thirst' to go further than the default







If you WON'T really do overclocking, just pick the best deal you could get and account in
1) the stats about the failure rates by manufacturer (you can use mr. google on that) and 2) support


----------



## Dalbaa

I might be asking a really stupid question but i can't seem to get my oc to stay. I've been using asus GPU tweak to oc it, and saving the profile. runs great by just setting i up to 1,212V and make it use 106% getting at 1200 mhz and 40 degrees in games. The CPU 3570k is running at 4,6 automatically however the GPU doesn't automatically load the profile. when checking with GPU Z it says 850mhz. So my question is how to make it load it automatically.
In advance thanks for any help


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Party3an*
> 
> No idea how to overclock. just put some numbers. Basically i dint updated even board bios as I just set this system up to check components before watercool them.


Wasn't that an oc score of 1228gpu/1950mem ?

Or that Matrix was just boosting to 1228MHz by default ?


----------



## koekwau5

Dang your BIOS modifications rock skyn3t =)

30630 in Sky Diver Flying Suit boyo:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3906966?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dalbaa*
> 
> I might be asking a really stupid question but i can't seem to get my oc to stay. I've been using asus GPU tweak to oc it, and saving the profile. runs great by just setting i up to 1,212V and make it use 106% getting at 1200 mhz and 40 degrees in games. The CPU 3570k is running at 4,6 automatically however the GPU doesn't automatically load the profile. when checking with GPU Z it says 850mhz. So my question is how to make it load it automatically.
> In advance thanks for any help


there should be a flag to keep settings. Were you able to check that section yet?


----------



## Dalbaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> there should be a flag to keep settings. Were you able to check that section yet?


thanks. I had looked through settings trying to find some way to save the setting but found nothing. Went back looking again based on your info and **** me there's a second wing under tune







thank you for the help


----------



## NickFury777

why is your cpu score so low?
http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5097731


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dalbaa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> there should be a flag to keep settings. Were you able to check that section yet?
> 
> 
> 
> thanks. I had looked through settings trying to find some way to save the setting but found nothing. Went back looking again based on your info and **** me there's a second wing under tune
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for the help
Click to expand...

no problem, enjoy overclocking


----------



## Dalbaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> no problem, enjoy overclocking


sooooooooo i probably should have checked if it actually worked before writing back. now it remembers/loads the 106% setting and everything else. except for the imortant one the voltage. It automatically starts off with the lowest possible setting. I'm able to manually set it up to max but it won't load it


----------



## NickFury777

sorry my bad not the same benchmark (embarrassed)


----------



## Spiriva

This is after a few hours of looping 3dmark, I just sat the mem too +177mhz haven't tried to push it more then that. I guess ill go for that after im done with the gpu, would be cool to get around 1350mhz on the ti´s

















Waiting for my EVGA sli bridge then ill get rid of the ugly MSI one









Anyhow, thank you for your awesome work on the bioses!


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Fast and cold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What case are you using for the dual 480's?
> You should add your system to your signature, with some photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the Phanteks Enthoo Primo case, gotta say its really an awesome caser to watercool in! It is big and full of room, its no problem to fit a 480 rad in the bottom and in the top, with push/pull fans.
> I will fix a signature tonight after work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and take some photos as soon as i get my led lights in to the case. Im thinking blue leds or possibly white leds
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is after a few hours of looping 3dmark, I just sat the mem too +177mhz haven't tried to push it more then that. I guess ill go for that after im done with the gpu, would be cool to get around 1350mhz on the ti´s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for my EVGA sli bridge then ill get rid of the ugly MSI one


The cards look great with the EK blocks. Imo they're plenty fast now, stability is important too.
Lovely system in your new signature. The Enthoo Primo and the twin 480's look like they're doing well.
Rep+


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> 
> This is after a few hours of looping 3dmark, I just sat the mem too +177mhz haven't tried to push it more then that. I guess ill go for that after im done with the gpu, would be cool to get around 1350mhz on the ti´s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for my EVGA sli bridge then ill get rid of the ugly MSI one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow, thank you for your awesome work on the bioses!


nice OC! what voltage are you running it on?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dalbaa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> no problem, enjoy overclocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sooooooooo i probably should have checked if it actually worked before writing back. now it remembers/loads the 106% setting and everything else. except for the imortant one the voltage. It automatically starts off with the lowest possible setting. I'm able to manually set it up to max but it won't load it
Click to expand...

Are you on stock bios? it's been a while since i used gpu tweak. Any particular reason you prefer gpu tweak over AB or PX?


----------



## 03brett145

hey I am new to flashing a GPU bios i have 2 780ti's one gigbyte and one MSI both are reference design cards and both run bios 80.80.30.00.01 i am just wondering how do i make sure i am flashing my card with the right bios? so for the msi card do i use the bios
GTX 780 MSI
[*] 80.80.30.00.01
[*] skyn3t-Ti-vBios-MSI.zip


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *03brett145*
> 
> hey I am new to flashing a GPU bios i have 2 780ti's one gigbyte and one MSI both are reference design cards and both run bios 80.80.30.00.01 i am just wondering how do i make sure i am flashing my card with the right bios? so for the msi card do i use the bios
> GTX 780 MSI
> [*] 80.80.30.00.01
> [*] skyn3t-Ti-vBios-MSI.zip


you right. flash each card with the bios brand.
As you all know I do mess a lot with. all reference designs GPU has the same bios with different CPU core clock. I had compared tons of bios to get this conclusion only difference is when the reference design has different memory chip.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you right. flash each card with the bios brand.
> As you all know I do mess a lot with. all reference designs GPU has the same bios with different CPU core clock. I had compared tons of bios to get this conclusion only difference is when the reference design has different memory chip.


but...you must make sure that card have same PCB, real reference cards have NVidia marking on PCIE finger, some "newer" reference cards do not. The newer ones have the .34 BIOS, and mine at least, has different BOM.

It's funny though, my ASUS reference cards shipping with .30 BIOS, but sticker from NVidia has .34 listed. They work FAR better with .34 BIOS that I stole from my third card, which doesn't have NVidia-branded PCB.


----------



## Sempre

Nice to see you back here Skyn3t


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> but...you must make sure that card have same PCB, real reference cards have NVidia marking on PCIE finger, some "newer" reference cards do not. The newer ones have the .34 BIOS, and mine at least, has different BOM.
> 
> It's funny though, my ASUS reference cards shipping with .30 BIOS, but sticker from NVidia has .34 listed. They work FAR better with .34 BIOS that I stole from my third card, which doesn't have NVidia-branded PCB.


and they said to stole won't make any good. yeah in your case it did make good








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> Nice to see you back here Skyn3t


always bro when i find a free time. I don't reply much but i'm always reading you guys.


----------



## Lukas026

sorry for repost but I would realy appreciate the answer by some other experienced user









seems like my question got a bit lost, attemp nr.2:

_hello there crowd

I was thinking: since 780ti and TITAN Black have same PCB (only difference is memory chips on the back of the TITAN), would this cooler also fit reference EVGA 780ti card ?

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-FS-3790-B9

If not, please tell me why.

And same question goes for the backplate:

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-BP-3790-B9

will it fit on 780ti ?

Thank you very much_


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> sorry for repost but I would realy appreciate the answer by some other experienced user
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seems like my question got a bit lost, attemp nr.2:
> 
> _hello there crowd
> 
> I was thinking: since 780ti and TITAN Black have same PCB (only difference is memory chips on the back of the TITAN), would this cooler also fit reference EVGA 780ti card ?
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-FS-3790-B9
> 
> If not, please tell me why.
> 
> And same question goes for the backplate:
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-BP-3790-B9
> 
> will it fit on 780ti ?
> 
> Thank you very much_


I have two of these coolers, using one right this moment, fits fine. But I got coolers right when they became available, and EVGA then said it would work..but now apparently they say it won't. Not sure why the change on their end, maybe they changed design slightly.



I bought 780 TI backpaltes though. I wouldn't use the titan black backpalte, since memory chips are on the rear of black card, not the TI


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> I have two of these coolers, using one right this moment, fits fine. But I got coolers right when they became available, and EVGA then said it would work..but now apparently they say it won't. Not sure why the change on their end, maybe they changed design slightly.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought 780 TI backpaltes though. I wouldn't use the titan black backpalte, since memory chips are on the rear of black card, not the TI


Nice setup








How's the heat with 2 cards though?
I've been thinking of getting another 780Ti when the 880s come out. And I'm worried about two cards outputting heat into the case.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> Nice setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's the heat with 2 cards though?
> I've been thinking of getting another 780Ti when the 880s come out. And I'm worried about two cards outputting heat into the case.


I put the reference coolers on so that heat exhausts, so that should tell you about two card, but you can also see that I have H110 there exhausting into case as well. I run one of those cards still with ACX Black cooler(I have 3x 780 Ti) with the ACX SC BIOS without any problems, don't pay attention to temps at all though, since it works just fine. Sorry.


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> I put the reference coolers on so that heat exhausts


Yeah that's probably a better idea. Thanks for the input!


----------



## valkyrie743

yes, that will fit on the reference 780 Ti boards. I bought that before i did my water cooling loop. works perfect. back plate should fit as well. dont see why not. but i do know for sure that the titanblack ACX cooler will fit on a 780 Ti

if you want i can sell you mine. I'm not going to use it.


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> The cards look great with the EK blocks. Imo they're plenty fast now, stability is important too.
> Lovely system in your new signature. The Enthoo Primo and the twin 480's look like they're doing well.
> Rep+


Thank you! I will take some better pics when I got all the led in, I ended up ordering 2m blue led








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> nice OC! what voltage are you running it on?


Thank you!, I use 1.212mV to both cards, that seems to be the sweet spot for me


----------



## valkyrie743

sorry if this has been asked before but why is 1.212mV the max gpu voltage for reference 780 Ti's ? are they physically not able to go past that or are they able to but i would fry the VRM's and power delivery?


----------



## Party3an

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> Wasn't that an oc score of 1228gpu/1950mem ?
> 
> Or that Matrix was just boosting to 1228MHz by default ?


No idea I took the numbers from this review.

Didn't had time to play with it. As the time for build log is running. Just setup system on a carton box. To check that all is working, before assembling in a case.

Best Regards


----------



## Masterchief79

So, I played a little BF4.
Values on the screen: 1365MHz GPU, 1,14V


----------



## Dalbaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> nice OC! what voltage are you running it on?
> Are you on stock bios? it's been a while since i used gpu tweak. Any particular reason you prefer gpu tweak over AB or PX?


Got an asus mobo so just installed the asus tools. I'll happily use another program. which ones do you recommend? and again thanks for the help


----------



## Vici0us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dalbaa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> nice OC! what voltage are you running it on?
> Are you on stock bios? it's been a while since i used gpu tweak. Any particular reason you prefer gpu tweak over AB or PX?
> 
> 
> 
> Got an asus mobo so just installed the asus tools. I'll happily use another program. which ones do you recommend? and again thanks for the help
Click to expand...

EVGA Precision X.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> but...you must make sure that card have same PCB, real reference cards have NVidia marking on PCIE finger, some "newer" reference cards do not. The newer ones have the .34 BIOS, and mine at least, has different BOM.
> It's funny though, my ASUS reference cards shipping with .30 BIOS, but sticker from NVidia has .34 listed. They work FAR better with .34 BIOS that I stole from my third card, which doesn't have NVidia-branded PCB.


Only first batch reference cards has the nvidia branding on the PCB's that comes from TSMC, after that all reference are according to licences nvidia signs with partners: EVGA, ASUS, Gigabyte etc!
That's why you only see nvidia tagged bios on those first batch cards!
Most of the time the bios you have on your new card is not the same as in the sticker in the back of the card! All cards are different and behave different with the same REV bios regardless of brand ( as my Brother stated they are all the same with a few exceptions), i have (2) two ASUS titans that are less than 5% difference apart, my other Titan was way off in behavior and could only go to 1137mhz with 1,212V and hated voltage ( 1,300V = 1215mhz) while the others did 1,300V = 1267mhz with the old bios (With the new REV3 bios i got 1280mhz out of them)








.34 rev is far better than .30! Less temperature and more OC flexibility!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> and they said to stole won't make any good. yeah in your case it did make good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> always bro when i find a free time. I don't reply much but i'm always reading you guys.


Its always a pleasure to see you here my dear Brother!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> sorry if this has been asked before but why is 1.212mV the max gpu voltage for reference 780 Ti's ? Are they physically not able to go past that or are they able to but i would fry the VRM's and power delivery?


As of now its impossible to go over the 1,212V due to the changes that were made in the 780Ti VRM's, it has the same voltage controller but different phase compositions!
That renders the software voltage mod ineffective with settings above 1,212V ( although i have seen 780Ti at 1,25V and working fine, more than that its just hard crashes, reboots and black screens!)
I am taking another try at unlocking 780Ti overvoltage with my Brother's @skyn3t help, as i have a couple of commands @V3teran uses in his GTX 690 ( it has the same voltage controller) that he sent me in a batch file that shifted my attention back at the 780Ti unlock!

*I NEED SOMETHING FROM ONE OF YOU 780Ti REFERENCE OWNERS*

I need one of you to do the volt mod as in:

Open the: VEN_10DE&DEV_1004&SUBSYS_27843842&REV_A1&BUS_3&DEV_0&FN_0.... files inside the profiles folder and add
these lines:

[settings]

VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h

VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=4:20h

now save and close notepad and restart Afterburner, it will ask you to reboot! If you cant have access to the file when saving, drag the file to desktop change it and then put it back into the folder overwriting it OR better still use this little registry setting:

InstallTakeOwnership.zip 0k .zip file


You will have in your drop down menu in right click over a file the option to "take ownership" of any "stubborn" file!









Then go again to Program files (x86) and locate MsiAfterburner folder and press "shift" and right click on the MsiAfterburner folder:



click "open command window here"

type: MSIAfterburner.exe -i2cdump

A "i2cdump.txt" file will be generated in AB folder!

PM me the file please!









To revert back the volt mod you just have to delete the VEN_ file inside profiles folder and reboot!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Dalbaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> EVGA Precision X.


will try the evga as soon s they allow you to download it. apparantly they've screwed up and made it look like some other program. So until they fix it they won't allow you to download it








but thanks anyway


----------



## dante`afk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masterchief79*
> 
> So, I played a little BF4.
> Values on the screen: 1365MHz GPU, 1,14V
> 
> jesus 1.14 at that clock?


----------



## famich

@OccamRazor: OK, I ll do it eithe r today or tomorrow -) I know that you are trying to determine on which call the NCP4206 will answer..
Good ! Than you ll be nearer to unlocking of the card .

BTW , yes, I have already written that : the 34 BIOS is much better for me as well . WatchDogs @SLI 1250 Mhz all the way


----------



## Vici0us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dalbaa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> EVGA Precision X.
> 
> 
> 
> will try the evga as soon s they allow you to download it. apparantly they've screwed up and made it look like some other program. So until they fix it they won't allow you to download it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but thanks anyway
Click to expand...

I have the Precision X installer. I don't think it's a big file, I can try and send it to through email or some other way?


----------



## OBI-1

Here is my screenshot and validation link.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=ww37k

Thanks!


----------



## OccamRazor




----------



## Masterchief79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> jesus 1.14 at that clock?


Well, selected GPU doing its job








More interesting: I barely need core voltage at all. Core PLL (AUX voltage, you can adjust that on Lightning cards) is more important somehow. I have no idea how this is even possible.
+38mV Core and +25mV AUX - artifacts in BF4 with 1350MHz
+38mV Core and +50mV AUX - completely stable in BF4 with 1365MHz.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dalbaa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> EVGA Precision X.
> 
> 
> 
> will try the evga as soon s they allow you to download it. apparantly they've screwed up and made it look like some other program. So until they fix it they won't allow you to download it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but thanks anyway
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dalbaa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> EVGA Precision X.
> 
> 
> 
> will try the evga as soon s they allow you to download it. apparantly they've screwed up and made it look like some other program. So until they fix it they won't allow you to download it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but thanks anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have the Precision X installer. I don't think it's a big file, I can try and send it to through email or some other way?
Click to expand...

Dalbaa has Asus 780 (non-Ti) i believe, so i guess he can try out Afterburner for now while we figure out how to send the PX installer to him









EDIT:
AB latest version - http://event.msi.com/vga/afterburner/download.htm
Precision X 4.2.1 - http://www.techspot.com/downloads/5348-evga-precision-x.html (per Norton Internet Security scan, virus/malware free)


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masterchief79*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> jesus 1.14 at that clock?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, selected GPU doing its job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More interesting: I barely need core voltage at all. Core PLL (AUX voltage, you can adjust that on Lightning cards) is more important somehow. I have no idea how this is even possible.
> +38mV Core and +25mV AUX - artifacts in BF4 with 1350MHz
> +38mV Core and +50mV AUX - completely stable in BF4 with 1365MHz.
Click to expand...

was the voltage reading thru DMM or software?


----------



## ralphi59

Hi all oc mens.
This is the best of my card 

1312 at 1.150.
Not bad i think ?


----------



## Masterchief79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> was the voltage reading thru DMM or software?


1,14V is software reading.1,14V software equal about 1,18-1,19V measured with DMM. Just thought the software reading would be more common.


----------



## ralphi59

I don t know that.
Thank you for the information.
It s really a ******* awesome place for the knowledge of overclocking.
I like It.
Big up from france.
Have a nice day.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralphi59*
> 
> I don t know that.
> Thank you for the information.
> It s really a ******* awesome place for the knowledge of overclocking.
> I like It.
> Big up from france.
> Have a nice day.


The best around for sure!!!








Salut to France!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Dalbaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Dalbaa has Asus 780 (non-Ti) i believe, so i guess he can try out Afterburner for now while we figure out how to send the PX installer to him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> AB latest version - http://event.msi.com/vga/afterburner/download.htm
> Precision X 4.2.1 - http://www.techspot.com/downloads/5348-evga-precision-x.html (per Norton Internet Security scan, virus/malware free)


nope got a good deal on it so went for TI. figured that i might as well considered the cost of watercooling


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dalbaa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Dalbaa has Asus 780 (non-Ti) i believe, so i guess he can try out Afterburner for now while we figure out how to send the PX installer to him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> AB latest version - http://event.msi.com/vga/afterburner/download.htm
> Precision X 4.2.1 - http://www.techspot.com/downloads/5348-evga-precision-x.html (per Norton Internet Security scan, virus/malware free)
> 
> 
> 
> nope got a good deal on it so went for TI. figured that i might as well considered the cost of watercooling
Click to expand...

good choice mate!


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masterchief79*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> was the voltage reading thru DMM or software?
> 
> 
> 
> 1,14V is software reading.1,14V software equal about 1,18-1,19V measured with DMM. Just thought the software reading would be more common.
Click to expand...

still awesome OC


----------



## ralphi59

Merci.
Very happy with the evga sc reference.
She fly with the fantastic skyn3t bios.
I think she can touch the sky !!
Thank s again.


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> The best around for sure!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salut to France!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Hi,

PM sent with ic2dump


----------



## koekwau5

Looks like the maximum for 1.2V is 1200Mhz on my EVGA GTX780Ti SC w/ ACX.
Hopefully EVGA will get their Precision fixed soon so I can start pushing the voltages more.

Also the cards starts clocking back because it's reaching its 82 degrees treshold pretty quick when running Far Cry 3.
Fans still haven't arrived arrgh


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Looks like the maximum for 1.2V is 1200Mhz on my EVGA GTX780Ti SC w/ ACX.
> Hopefully EVGA will get their Precision fixed soon so *I can start pushing the voltages more*.
> Also the cards starts clocking back because it's reaching its 82 degrees treshold pretty quick when running Far Cry 3.
> Fans still haven't arrived arrgh


What do you mean? You are already at, 1.2V! You cant go over 1,212V (Well you can but it will have crashes) PX15 still is voltage locked for 780Ti!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> PM sent with ic2dump


Got it!


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> What do you mean? You are already at, 1.2V! You cant go over 1,212V (Well you can but it will have crashes) PX15 still is voltage locked for 780Ti!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Hmm so that ain't gonna work either.
Well then I need to be satisfied with the 1200Mhz.

Next mission: lower the temps


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Hmm so that ain't gonna work either.
> Well then I need to be satisfied with the 1200Mhz.
> 
> Next mission: lower the temps


----------



## Masterchief79

Well lowering the temps on B1 Ti can mean a lot for overclocking, too








With switching to watercooling I got an extra 70-80MHz out of my B1 chip, without changing the voltage.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masterchief79*
> 
> Well lowering the temps on B1 Ti can mean a lot for overclocking, too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With switching to watercooling I got an extra 70-80MHz out of my B1 chip, without changing the voltage.


Good to hear that =)
Lets hope the 5x SP120 High Pressure (Quiet ones tho) can do the trick =)


----------



## Masterchief79

Hope you can still squeeze some clocks out of your chip. My chip is extremely temperature-reliant though, and I also got the load temperature to a pretty low 35°C core (MoRa2 Pro with 1x230mm + 2x120mm).


----------



## squad

I have a question guys, my friend has both 690 and 780ti and willing to sell them to me at the same price. Which one should I go for?


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masterchief79*
> 
> Hope you can still squeeze some clocks out of your chip. My chip is extremely temperature-reliant though, and I also got the load temperature to a pretty low 35°C core (MoRa2 Pro with 1x230mm + 2x120mm).


Dang those watercooled temperatures are wicked!
All those air coolers simply still suck, no matter what brand.

I don't got the knowledge to build it but willing to do so on my next rig.
My i7-4790K goes only to 4.7Ghz at 1.35V and stays below 70 degrees on load with my H105.
And to buy a custom water loop for a couple of more Mhz on my graphics card? Nah that money will be saved for my next enthusiast rig


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masterchief79*
> 
> Well lowering the temps on B1 Ti can mean a lot for overclocking, too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With switching to watercooling I got an extra 70-80MHz out of my B1 chip, without changing the voltage.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Masterchief79*
> 
> Well lowering the temps on B1 Ti can mean a lot for overclocking, too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With switching to watercooling I got an extra 70-80MHz out of my B1 chip, without changing the voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> Good to hear that =)
> Lets hope the 5x SP120 High Pressure (Quiet ones tho) can do the trick =)
Click to expand...

goodluck. Not all chips respond pretty well ...or otherwise have different temp ranges for specific clock. Mine scaled at about 26mhz @1.212v and ~52mhz @1.28v. Then it hits a wall at 1384mhz @40c....would just crash even if i apply +50mv more for an additional 13mhz step. Guess i have to freeze my coolant to get higher clock







i'll stick it out the window this winter


----------



## Masterchief79

Was about to say. Yes, you get a little extra clock out of your ONE graphics card with an expensive watercooling.
But with the watercooling money you could just buy a second Ti, so that's not a difficult decision









However, I bought my watercooling in 2008, and changed a few components in 2011 (wanted to go back to air, but then decided to keep it). It's still running in this constellation now and I'm tempted to say the money paid off. With universal CPU and GPU coolers, you don't even have to buy new coolers every generation. And I get to have these dream temperatures. Also, I love to bench stuff, and 1GHz core clock on an old 8600GT are pretty neat, too







Impossible on air.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> goodluck. Not all chips respond pretty well ...or otherwise have different temp ranges for specific clock. Mine scaled at about 26mhz @1.212v and ~52mhz @1.28v. Then it hits a wall at 1384mhz @40c....would just crash even if i apply +50mv more for an additional 13mhz step. Guess i have to freeze my coolant to get higher clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'll stick it out the window this winter


Ghehe some of you are just mad ppl haha. Sticking coolers out the windows in the winter.
Well sometimes you are lucky and unlucky.

With CPU I got quite lucky.
With memory I've got extremely lucky: 2133Mhz 11-13-13-30-2N stock running at 2133Mhz 9-11-10-30-1N
With GPU I'm also quite happy considering stock is 1006 and 194mhz overclock is very impressive!
Considering that factory stock is even lower!
But seen the Mhz some ppl post I'm not that lucky this time


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Hmm so that ain't gonna work either.
> Well then I need to be satisfied with the 1200Mhz.
> 
> Next mission: lower the temps


Put it under water and you never going to hit the threshold. I don't know it since..... Dun remembar.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squad*
> 
> I have a question guys, my friend has both 690 and 780ti and willing to sell them to me at the same price. Which one should I go for?


780 Ti no doubt.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masterchief79*
> 
> Was about to say. Yes, you get a little extra clock out of your ONE graphics card with an expensive watercooling.
> But with the watercooling money you could just buy a second Ti, so that's not a difficult decision


i had gone by that principle for years until i had a chance to SLI two classified few months ago. Had stuttering issues on two of my games. Since then i decided to just stick with 1 780 ti card and water cool it. I know other folks have no problem with SLI, perhaps it's just not for me, not on gk110 at least. I'll see when new gen rolls out









@koekwau5 -mad? Lol...probably...but hey it has a touch of elegance still







by sticking out the window, i meant in inconspicuous way with elegant touch! Not like i would duct out an AC blower into my case...def not! Just don't ask me how, haven't drafted out a plan yet.


----------



## one80

Can anyone let me know the dimensions of the inlet/outlet on the top of the EK 780 block?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Can anyone shed some light on this problem I'm having with the GTX780ti Matrix.

So up until last night everything had been fine, my system has had a GTX780ti Classified and a Matrix in it, all completely stable.
I go and remove the 340.72 icafe driver with Driver Uninstaller, then install the new 340.76 beta from Guru3D.
After a reboot I was greeted with Starting Windows then a black screen. Ok the drivers were dodgy.

So I uninstall in safe mode, roll back to 340.52 rebooted, Starting Windows then nothing locked there. Huh???
Booted into safe mode, remove the drivers and reinstalled, same thing.

Swapped from DVI-D to Display Port (144hz monitor), booted fine. Strange.
Shutdown and swapped back booted fine.

Stress tested the heck out of my Video card, CPU and Ram all passed fine. I even managed to get 3 hours of Watch Dogs in, not a single hickup.
Rebooted, Starting Windows, Black screen swapped to Display Port again while it was on, it was a Blue screen BCcode 3b.

Reinstalled windows 7 on my spare SDD, when completed fresh install I installed the 340.52 drivers before doing anything else, rebooted Starting Windows, black screen (display port cable)
Power button shutdown and booted into windows, stress tested GPU again not a single problem, ran through Metro Last Light Redux Benchmark 20 times, no CTD or artifacts.
3D Mark 11 and Firestrike passed, the card is stable.

Switched to DVI-D again, went to set the refresh rate to 144hz in windows, bluescreen.
Display port booted fine.... so far.

Anyone seen this before, all after installing a Beta driver, I was running Skyn3t's Bios when installing the driver, but I highly doubt that caused a problem.


----------



## cutiecutest

Hi all i have question regarding GTX 780 TI's

I am looking to build a new computer with a GTX 780 TI's and i would like to start overclocking on water but i am wondering which GTX 780 TI overclocks the best in general? (ASUS, MSI, ETC)

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cutiecutest*
> 
> Hi all i have question regarding GTX 780 TI's
> 
> I am looking to build a new computer with a GTX 780 TI's and i would like to start overclocking on water but i am wondering which GTX 780 TI overclocks the best in general? (ASUS, MSI, ETC)
> 
> Thanks in advanced.


It's all a bit luck of the draw really, if you want to guarantee a good overclocker then you'll want to get an EVGA Classified edition because the GPUs they use are binned and cherry picked as good overclockers, plus you have the advantage of EVGA's amazing aftersales if anything goes wrong


----------



## cursedprophet

hey guys, just got a third 780ti classy, and was wondering,

as two of my cards are water cooled, my newest one the third one, only hits a certain clock speed right before thermal limitations kick in, just wondering tho
as i have them in SLi, and the two water cooled cards are oc's

would the two oc'd water cooled cards automatically down clock to the slower air cool cards' speed?

also

like is there a way to run the water cooled cards at a higher speed and have the third card run at its own speed?

i even tried un syncing the overclock settings in AB but still in game they all run at the same clock speeds... i know i should have them all under water but for the time being id like to maybe run the water cards at their set max oc and speed and the air card at its own speed... :S

thanks guys


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> i had gone by that principle for years until i had a chance to SLI two classified few months ago. Had stuttering issues on two of my games. Since then i decided to just stick with 1 780 ti card and water cool it. I know other folks have no problem with SLI, perhaps it's just not for me, not on gk110 at least. I'll see when new gen rolls out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @koekwau5 -mad? Lol...probably...but hey it has a touch of elegance still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by sticking out the window, i meant in inconspicuous way with elegant touch! Not like i would duct out an AC blower into my case...def not! Just don't ask me how, haven't drafted out a plan yet.


I've seen ppl putting the rads in ice buckets, so sticking it out the window in the winter wouldn't be such a bad idea ghehe.
I'd consider it as a valid cooling method so wouldn't be suprised if you would really do it


----------



## Masterchief79

@cursedprophet:
The third one will run at its own speed. Generally not a problem. If you experience unsmooth gameplay aka reinforced micro stuttering, you should consider to clock the two others down, but I don't think this is going to happen noticeably (Nvidia did a lot with the SLI software).
Remember, if you buy two reference Ti's and run them at stock speeds, the clocks can also differ. One 85% ASIC and one 60% ASIC chip and you've got your mess







So Nvidia had to optimize SLI for smooth gameplay although the cards aren't clocking synchronized.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> I've seen ppl putting the rads in ice buckets, so sticking it out the window in the winter wouldn't be such a bad idea ghehe.
> I'd consider it as a valid cooling method so wouldn't be suprised if you would really do it


it won't be the rads that i intend to cool but another reservior. I have a spare and would probably get another pump and valve(s) to control the flow while benching







I guess i have to present this to congress and get some budget approved
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cutiecutest*
> 
> Hi all i have question regarding GTX 780 TI's
> 
> I am looking to build a new computer with a GTX 780 TI's and i would like to start overclocking on water but i am wondering which GTX 780 TI overclocks the best in general? (ASUS, MSI, ETC)
> 
> Thanks in advanced.
> 
> 
> 
> It's all a bit luck of the draw really, if you want to guarantee a good overclocker then you'll want to get an EVGA Classified edition because the GPUs they use are binned and cherry picked as good overclockers, plus you have the advantage of EVGA's amazing aftersales if anything goes wrong
Click to expand...

Ditto!


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Only first batch reference cards has the nvidia branding on the PCB's that comes from TSMC, after that all reference are according to licences nvidia signs with partners: EVGA, ASUS, Gigabyte etc!
> That's why you only see nvidia tagged bios on those first batch cards!
> Most of the time the bios you have on your new card is not the same as in the sticker in the back of the card! All cards are different and behave different with the same REV bios regardless of brand ( as my Brother stated they are all the same with a few exceptions), i have (2) two ASUS titans that are less than 5% difference apart, my other Titan was way off in behavior and could only go to 1137mhz with 1,212V and hated voltage ( 1,300V = 1215mhz) while the others did 1,300V = 1267mhz with the old bios (With the new REV3 bios i got 1280mhz out of them)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .34 rev is far better than .30! Less temperature and more OC flexibility!


Should I flash from .30 to .34 then? Is it possible on my card? I have a reference EVGA Ti btw.

Also one more question, on the skynet BIOS download page, there are BIOS versions underneath each type of card:
"GTX 780 Reference
[*] 80.80.30.00.80"
Does this mean that I need that BIOS version before I flash it to skynet's BIOS, or is it the BIOS version that I'm flashing to?

Thanks a lot.

EDIT: One last question: If boost is disabled, will my card stay at only at the base clocks or will it still underclock to stock idle settings (324/324mhz)?

EDIT2: When I try to flash to any new BIOS, nvlfash says subsystem mismatch (xxxx.2883 to xxxx.2881) or something, is it safe to override the mismatch?

EDIT3: Ok I just took the risk and flashed it to skynet's .34 BIOS lol. It worked!


----------



## LesPaulLover

RP 290 REPRESENTTTIINNN!!!


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LesPaulLover*
> 
> RP 290 REPRESENTTTIINNN!!!


are you finally taking the plunge?


----------



## itsyoungmoney

Hello everyone, I have 2 Asus 780ti reference cards and want to know which bios from the list I should use. I tried the reference one Skyn3t posted, but that seems to do nothing for me not reach 1.212v. Any tips?


----------



## hwoverclkd

by 'seems to do nothing', what did you mean?







be specific please


----------



## itsyoungmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> by 'seems to do nothing', what did you mean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> be specific please


I meant, that I cannot get my cards to 1.212v. sorry, new around here


----------



## itsyoungmoney

With Skyn3t Asus Bios I get:

200 power limit, 1.175v 1250mhz. Trying to get to 1.212 and maybe get more on the core clocks, but no luck. Also, I'm using MSI Afterburner


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Should I flash from .30 to .34 then? Is it possible on my card? I have a reference EVGA Ti btw.
> Also one more question, on the skynet BIOS download page, there are BIOS versions underneath each type of card:
> "GTX 780 Reference
> [*] 80.80.30.00.80"
> Does this mean that I need that BIOS version before I flash it to skynet's BIOS, or is it the BIOS version that I'm flashing to?
> Thanks a lot.
> EDIT: One last question: If boost is disabled, will my card stay at only at the base clocks or will it still underclock to stock idle settings (324/324mhz)?
> EDIT2: When I try to flash to any new BIOS, nvlfash says subsystem mismatch (xxxx.2883 to xxxx.2881) or something, is it safe to override the mismatch?
> EDIT3: Ok I just took the risk and flashed it to skynet's .34 BIOS lol. It worked!












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itsyoungmoney*
> 
> With Skyn3t Asus Bios I get:
> 200 power limit, 1.175v 1250mhz. Trying to get to 1.212 and maybe get more on the core clocks, but no luck. Also, I'm using MSI Afterburner


You have to use PX and K-boost featture! Most 780Ti do not work well with AB!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## eBombzor

Is 1.212v safe for a reference Ti? Is it worth it to overvolt the reference Ti or should I just leave the voltages alone at 1.162v?


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to use PX and K-boost featture! Most 780Ti do not work well with AB!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


This is absolutly true! With AB, i couldnt clock my 780ti´s higher then 1205mhz it would just crash. Then uninstalled AB rebooted and installed EVGA Precision X 4.2.1 instead and it was no problems to clock the cards to 1330mhz @ 1.212v

Yesterday for some reason I tried to install EVGA Precision X 5.0.0 and then I could push the mV up to 1.300 instead of 1.212v from version 4.2.1, altho version 5.0.0 couldnt show the temp of the cards in the system tray, the only option was "show in OSD" and I like to keep track of the temp in Windows as well.


----------



## itsyoungmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to use PX and K-boost featture! Most 780Ti do not work well with AB!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Thanks, I'll try it right now.


----------



## makn

Is there somebody who have the 4 screws back on the gpu they dont need, send me a pm


----------



## koekwau5

Dunno if this ever came across, its about the ASIC quality: https://litecointalk.org/index.php?topic=12830.msg125148#msg125148
What do you guys think about this? Would this only apply to ATI cards or as well for NVIDIA cards?


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> This is absolutly true! With AB, i couldnt clock my 780ti´s higher then 1205mhz it would just crash. Then uninstalled AB rebooted and installed EVGA Precision X 4.2.1 instead and it was no problems to clock the cards to 1330mhz @ 1.212v
> 
> Yesterday for some reason I tried to install EVGA Precision X 5.0.0 and then I could push the mV up to 1.300 instead of 1.212v from version 4.2.1, altho version 5.0.0 couldnt show the temp of the cards in the system tray, the only option was "show in OSD" and I like to keep track of the temp in Windows as well.


EVGA Precision X 5.0.0 had a bug where it allowed people to get past 1.21v. They released an updated version that fixed that bug, but for many people even the most updated Precision X 5.x.x causes problems. I can't get BF4 to work with it without a 99% FPS loss, where I get 4-15fps on average... Use the good old EVGA Precision X 4.2.1. for EVGA cards! I also found MSI AB, regardless of version, to not have all the needed functions working for my card. EVGA Prec-X 4.2.1 is pretty much the only and the best tool to use for any kind of EVGA card OC.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Dunno if this ever came across, its about the ASIC quality: https://litecointalk.org/index.php?topic=12830.msg125148#msg125148
> What do you guys think about this? Would this only apply to ATI cards or as well for NVIDIA cards?


.

Does not apply to nVidia cards.


----------



## itsyoungmoney

Precision X worked fine with the Asus Bios.

Something weird happen, After flashing the bios on my cards, the audio jacks on my board do not work. Optical out works, been troubleshooting for hours and can't figure out how a bios change will have anything to do with my audio jacks. Was working just before the bios flash. Any help will be appreciated.

Mobo is Asus Maximus 5,
GPU Asus 780ti with Skyn3t Asus Bios


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathroW31*
> 
> Hi,
> There is only 3 bios edited by Skyn3t for Gigabyte GTX 780ti :
> REF : 80.80.30.00.01 - 2013-09-30
> OC rev 1.0 WF3X : 80.80.30.00.1A - 2013-11-15
> OC rev 2.0 WF3X : 80.80.34.00.3E - 2014-02-19
> I need a bios for the GHZ Editon : 80.80.30.00.20 - 2013-11-22 but i can't find it. Do you have any suggestions for flashing my card ?
> Skyn3t can you edit this bios please ?
> Thx


Has this:

skyn3tGigabyte.GTX780TiGHZed.zip 135k .zip file
 (Version 80.80.30.00.20) waiting for feedback from beta testers but none came in so give it a spin and give me feedback please!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itsyoungmoney*
> 
> Precision X worked fine with the Asus Bios.
> 
> Something weird happen, After flashing the bios on my cards, the audio jacks on my board do not work. Optical out works, been troubleshooting for hours and can't figure out how a bios change will have anything to do with my audio jacks. Was working just before the bios flash. Any help will be appreciated.
> Mobo is Asus Maximus 5,
> GPU Asus 780ti with Skyn3t Asus Bios


Re-install drivers!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## itsyoungmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Has this:
> 
> skyn3tGigabyte.GTX780TiGHZed.zip 135k .zip file
> (Version 80.80.30.00.20) waiting for feedback from beta testers but none came in so give it a spin and give me feedback please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Re-install drivers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


First thing I did, along trying BIOS 2 on the board, reinstalled the mobo Audio drivers, Geforce drivers, tinkered with audio settings, but nothing. I also tried running without any gpus to make sure the pci slots weren't interfering with the on board audio. But nothing seems to bring my audio jacks back to life.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itsyoungmoney*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Has this:
> 
> skyn3tGigabyte.GTX780TiGHZed.zip 135k .zip file
> (Version 80.80.30.00.20) waiting for feedback from beta testers but none came in so give it a spin and give me feedback please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Re-install drivers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor
> 
> 
> 
> First thing I did, along trying BIOS 2 on the board, reinstalled the mobo Audio drivers, Geforce drivers, tinkered with audio settings, but nothing. I also tried running without any gpus to make sure the pci slots weren't interfering with the on board audio. But nothing seems to bring my audio jacks back to life.
Click to expand...

make sure you enable that port as your default playback device


----------



## 03brett145

I just flashed both of my cards with skyn3t bios. thank you skyn3t for the bios and thank you for the help.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *03brett145*
> 
> I just flashed both of my cards with skyn3t bios. thank you skyn3t for the bios and thank you for the help.


Welcome. I'm glad to see one more owner happy.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

I think this thread is lacking pictures, I wanna remind everyone how sexy the EVGA 780Ti cards are


----------



## DeathroW31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Has this:
> 
> skyn3tGigabyte.GTX780TiGHZed.zip 135k .zip file
> (Version 80.80.30.00.20) waiting for feedback from beta testers but none came in so give it a spin and give me feedback please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Thx a lot.

I'll be back as soon as i have flashed my card with this bios, and I'll give my opinion


----------



## froggan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> First and foremost, *WELCOME TO OCN!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Long time lurkers don't count as they don't add weight, just absorb knowledge but don't share and sharing IS the most important part of our adult life)
> Look on the back of your card, should be is a sticker there with the bios revision!
> Boost for me is a marketing gimmick, more of a nuisance (i like old school OC) but it serves a purpose in the GK110 chip for people that don't want to be bothered with OC'ing their cards and want to play everything without be tinkering the card OC software with every game!
> The main reason you cant have your dream bios is the different load different game engines pose on the card, if i give you a bios with [email protected],212V all the time it would crash half of the times due to not having enough voltage to draw current to sustain the clocks at that given game engine load! (given the fact your card OC's to 1196mhz, if it had more headroom like 1300 mhz it might be doable thou)
> Take my word for it, that OC you have (GPU and memory) is enough for any game out there along with your CPU OC! Unless you are running 4K monitors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To understand GDDR5 a bit better here is a snip of one of my articles:
> 
> _"...Generally speaking GDDR5 runs at a clock frequency of around 1000MHz up to around 2000MHz. GDDR5 is what we call "quad pumped" meaning that within one clock cycle it can do 4 data transfers. This creates a lot of confusion because sometimes graphics card specifications list what is called the "data rate" or "effective clock rate" of the memory which is actually 4x the real clock speed. To make matters worse, for whatever reason some vendors are listing double the clock rate which is odd because there is nothing on your video card that runs at that speed.
> 
> To clear the confusion somewhat:
> If the memory speed listed is between 1000MHz and 2000MHz what's listed is the real clock speed, meaning that the data rate is 4x this value. (GPUz reading)
> If the memory speed listed is between 2000MHz and 3500MHz what's listed is meaningless but most likely the data rate is twice this value (AB/PrecisionX reading)
> If the memory speed listed is 4000MHz and over what is listed is not the clock speed but the data rate.
> 
> These figures are valid for GDDR5 only so if the card uses another memory type than GDDR5 you cannot use this list. For the purposes of comparing it's easiest to determine the data rate (also called effective memory clock)"_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im assuming its the stock cooler version, do the voltmod in my SIG, but untick "voltage unlock" in AB settings, its just for monitoring purposes, as with the volt mod you give AB direct access to teh voltage controller AND to the chip INA3221 that monitors real-time voltage and power draw! But the reading should be in line with AB/PX anyway!
> Now, Valley reads all non disabled bios max boost as actual clocks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a bug guys! With our bios is fixed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait until you one day taste a drink called "Medronho" from where i live now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its served in a very small shot glass but it shoots you down in a few "shots"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder why it's call it's called "firewater" by tourists!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Medronho
> We did not mod that bios version but i suspect its the same PCB as Palit Jetstream 80.80.30.00.0E in the OP!
> Send me your card bios and a few pics of your card front and back if you can!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cant go over 1,212V with 780Ti unless you do hardmod (involves warranty void as its required to solder resistances to the PCB)
> Just flash our bios, crank the voltage to 1,212V, set the power limit to 110%, fan to 100%, core clock to 1200mhz, leave memory at stock for now put some headphones with RAMMSTEIN's DU HAST (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> And go play some games, if it plays heavy ones like Farcry3, Tombraider, Crysis 3 without crashing its fairly stable, go play some more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im in Europe right now, but my Family's in Germantown!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics or didnt happen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers guys
> 
> Occamrazor


Thank you so much for replying to my query.. I will do as you advise and start sharing more of my OC experiences!









I just got back home from very long holiday, but I got my serial number now. Maybe you can check if I am using the correct bios for my 780 ti twinfrozr gaming? <3

*S/N: 602-V298-110B1406018288* (link to image, for reference: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byx94Z5W0Z0beFVsdERQanVJbmx5eGdWT29FZEJpRGQ0cUtV/edit?usp=sharing)

*My current bios (i.e. the .rom i presumably flashed with..):* https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byx94Z5W0Z0bOTRXVzNCbDhWOXc/edit?usp=sharing

*Fresh screenshot of my GPU-Z (at first windows boot when I reinstalled my OS the other day):* https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byx94Z5W0Z0bTUxNNk9OTXBRVUk/edit?usp=sharing

Maybe I already have the correct one, but I would love it if you guys could give me direction in this matter. It would be much appreciated knowing I'm running the correct bios. Perhaps its the cause of my faint, oftenmost subtle, horizontal "flickering" lines that come up sometimes wile gaming.

These faint horizontal "lags" or flickerings is coming on occasionaly. I think it has to do with my display's response time, latency. I don't know how to configure my GPU to "match" my monitor's response time. Could this help rid me of these small flickering horizontal lines? In-game they seem to occur when I move and turn, and seem to actually be the edge of textures being updated as I get closer, if you understand what I mean. i play lots of Arma2OA, and perhaps I could change the distance textures renders if that is the correct term (changing the object/terrain detail setting doesn't help sadly..







.







All help to optimize my 4k gaming in various dayz mods on mods would be much appreciated! <3

Cheers Frogg


----------



## eBombzor

Does anyone know how to take the shroud apart? I want to keep the memory plate on so that when I'm replacing the TIM I don't have to reapply the thermal pads.

Also, it seems like on some parts of the shroud, there are different screws. Does anyone know which screws are required to take apart the shroud besides the T6?


----------



## valkyrie743

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to use PX and K-boost featture! Most 780Ti do not work well with AB!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


What is k boost ? And Px?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *froggan*
> 
> Thank you so much for replying to my query.. I will do as you advise and start sharing more of my OC experiences!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got back home from very long holiday, but I got my serial number now. Maybe you can check if I am using the correct bios for my 780 ti twinfrozr gaming? <3
> *S/N: 602-V298-110B1406018288* (link to image, for reference: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byx94Z5W0Z0beFVsdERQanVJbmx5eGdWT29FZEJpRGQ0cUtV/edit?usp=sharing)
> *My current bios (i.e. the .rom i presumably flashed with..):* https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byx94Z5W0Z0bOTRXVzNCbDhWOXc/edit?usp=sharing
> *Fresh screenshot of my GPU-Z (at first windows boot when I reinstalled my OS the other day):* https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byx94Z5W0Z0bTUxNNk9OTXBRVUk/edit?usp=sharing
> Maybe I already have the correct one, but I would love it if you guys could give me direction in this matter. It would be much appreciated knowing I'm running the correct bios. Perhaps its the cause of my faint, oftenmost subtle, horizontal "flickering" lines that come up sometimes wile gaming.
> These faint horizontal "lags" or flickerings is coming on occasionaly. I think it has to do with my display's response time, latency. I don't know how to configure my GPU to "match" my monitor's response time. Could this help rid me of these small flickering horizontal lines? In-game they seem to occur when I move and turn, and seem to actually be the edge of textures being updated as I get closer, if you understand what I mean. i play lots of Arma2OA, and perhaps I could change the distance textures renders if that is the correct term (changing the object/terrain detail setting doesn't help sadly..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All help to optimize my 4k gaming in various dayz mods on mods would be much appreciated! <3
> Cheers Frogg


Those lines might be screen tearing: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Screen_tearing, try to enable V-sync to see if corrects the issue!
Also what 4K monitor do you have?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Does anyone know how to take the shroud apart? I want to keep the memory plate on so that when I'm replacing the TIM I don't have to reapply the thermal pads.
> Also, it seems like on some parts of the shroud, there are different screws. Does anyone know which screws are required to take apart the shroud besides the T6?


Philips screws are also present sometimes!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> What is k boost ? And Px?


PX is a short term for PrecisionX, K-Boost is a small program inside PX that "forces" the voltage to max 1,212V or whet you set in PX!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Does anyone know how to take the shroud apart? I want to keep the memory plate on so that when I'm replacing the TIM I don't have to reapply the thermal pads.
> 
> Also, it seems like on some parts of the shroud, there are different screws. Does anyone know which screws are required to take apart the shroud besides the T6?


No other screws besides a cross head or two. It's pretty easy to remove the shroud.

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109868638.pdf

Might be of some help









Edit: Just realised you're trying to take the actual shroud apart!


----------



## Asus11

anyone with SLI

what kind of Fps do you get on crysis 3 online everything maxed with FXAA? 1440p







Motion Blur disabled


----------



## koekwau5

New fans are installed.
Went from 36 idle to 29 idle .. kinda big difference!
Chilling temps:



Now let's see if we can pull some more Mhz's out of it with the awesome-o over 9000 skyn3t bios =)


----------



## ralphi59

Yep man.
And what about your loads temp ?


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralphi59*
> 
> Yep man.
> And what about your loads temp ?


Haven't tested yet. Currently trying out another 4790k for some quick benchies








Will post the temps here tho!


----------



## Masked107

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Haven't tested yet. Currently trying out another 4790k for some quick benchies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will post the temps here tho!


How easy is that badass 4790k able to overclock?! I want 4.8-5Ghz when I get mine.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked107*
> 
> How easy is that badass 4790k able to overclock?! I want 4.8-5Ghz when I get mine.


Tested and tried 4 Haswells and 2 DC's.

Haswells: 4.5Ghz / 4.6Ghz max
Devils Canyon: 4.6 / 4.7 max

The silicon god ain't kind to me =(

4.8 - 5.0 is the real lucky range.
I think 4.6 / 4.7 is what most average chips do. So I think you should aim for those speeds.


----------



## Masked107

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Tested and tried 4 Haswells and 2 DC's.
> 
> Haswells: 4.5Ghz / 4.6Ghz max
> Devils Canyon: 4.6 / 4.7 max
> 
> The silicon god ain't kind to me =(


Damn 4.6-7 Yikes ....... Silicon gods be ever in my favor. I want that 5Ghz club


----------



## Masked107

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Tested and tried 4 Haswells and 2 DC's.
> 
> Haswells: 4.5Ghz / 4.6Ghz max
> Devils Canyon: 4.6 / 4.7 max
> 
> The silicon god ain't kind to me =(
> 
> 4.8 - 5.0 is the real lucky range.
> I think 4.6 / 4.7 is what most average chips do. So I think you should aim for those speeds.


Also saw in your build that you are running the card that I am buying, Are you running air or water?


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked107*
> 
> Also saw in your build that you are running the card that I am buying, Are you running air or water?


CPU is cooled with AIO water cooler (Corsair H105)
The 780Ti is cooled by the default EVGA ACX cooling solutions.

I have 2 SP120 Quiet Editions in pull config screwed to the door of my casing.
They pull all the heat direct outside the case.


----------



## Masked107

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> CPU is cooled with AIO water cooler (Corsair H105)
> The 780Ti is cooled by the default EVGA ACX cooling solutions.
> 
> I have 2 SP120 Quiet Editions in pull config screwed to the door of my casing.
> They pull all the heat direct outside the case.


I'd be doing the same but with Delta fans







I love Delta fans. I'm not planning on overclocking the card but in your time owning it, have you done any oc at all to it? How well did it run on stock air?


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked107*
> 
> I'd be doing the same but with Delta fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love Delta fans. I'm not planning on overclocking the card but in your time owning it, have you done any oc at all to it? How well did it run on stock air?


This card is so quick it runs every game flawless out of the box.

With the stock BIOS the card overclocks itself till it reaches the 80 degrees it likes to operate on and starts to downclock / overclock when needed.
It sometimes would hit 1250Mhz!
Stock it is 1006Mhz, so pretty amazing.

But I did flash my card with the Skyn3t bios for better performance out of the box.
Instead of 1006Mhz it now runs 1072Mhz default, boost disabled. So you can find yourself a stable Mhz overclock.

Edit: Did a quick Fire Strike loop test. Max temp card reaches is 65 degrees. Got some headroom left now wh00t!


----------



## Masked107

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> This card is so quick it runs every game flawless out of the box.
> 
> With the stock BIOS the card overclocks itself till it reaches the 80 degrees it likes to operate on and starts to downclock / overclock when needed.
> It sometimes would hit 1250Mhz!
> Stock it is 1006Mhz, so pretty amazing.
> 
> But I did flash my card with the Skyn3t bios for better performance out of the box.
> Instead of 1006Mhz it now runs 1072Mhz default, boost disabled. So you can find yourself a stable Mhz overclock.
> 
> Edit: Did a quick Fire Strike loop test. Max temp card reaches is 65 degrees. Got some headroom left now wh00t!


So would it be safe to say, if you know, That I could ramp fan speeds up with a skyn3t bios and get a decent clock while on air?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked107*
> 
> So would it be safe to say, if you know, That I could ramp fan speeds up with a skyn3t bios and get a decent clock while on air?


Well, how long is a piece of string?







lower temperatures definitely help but not much gain to expect with regular fans. These chips respond differently and what's 'decent' for others might be disappointing for you







So tell us what you expect and the folks here can comment if that's something workable or not.


----------



## Masked107

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Well, how long is a piece of string?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lower temperatures definitely help but not much gain to expect with regular fans. These chips respond differently and what's 'decent' for others might be disappointing for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So tell us what you expect and the folks here can comment if that's something workable or not.


I know I made a very general statement there







I am currently running 4 Delta fans in my current case and nothing ever goes over about 50c EVER. So I was wondering if a solid say 1200-1250mhz clock would be possible since I am moving these fans over with the new build. I am only running a reference GTX 660 on stock air as we speak, So really nothing will disappoint me.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked107*
> 
> I know I made a very general statement there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am currently running 4 Delta fans in my current case and nothing ever goes over about 50c EVER. So I was wondering if a solid say 1200-1250mhz clock would be possible since I am moving these fans over with the new build. I am only running a reference GTX 660 on stock air as we speak, So really nothing will disappoint me.


lol...ok, so assuming that your 780 Ti ACX isn't dud, 1200-1250mhz is feasible on air, especially with unlocked 1.212V. If you got a better chip, you can even clock beyond 1250mhz. Time to put that 660 on your wall (as an ornament)


----------



## p3gaz_001

....been away for a while... is there any new skyn3t bios out?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> ....been away for a while... is there any new skyn3t bios out?


Check the OP and take a look see!









http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/0_100

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## froggan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Those lines might be screen tearing: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Screen_tearing, try to enable V-sync to see if corrects the issue!
> Also what 4K monitor do you have?
> Philips screws are also present sometimes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PX is a short term for PrecisionX, K-Boost is a small program inside PX that "forces" the voltage to max 1,212V or whet you set in PX!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


I was actually gifted the Samsung 4k display from themselves (marketing consultancy..). In turn it led me to upgrading my 760 to this current MSI 780 Ti TF Gaming. What I understood as minimum for even trying 4k gaming with low graphics settings.

However..

Except for occasional troubles of this "screen-tearing" nature, some LODs misbehaving (I am not very well versed in the subject at hand, yet..







I may be mistaken with the use of terms sometimes, but I think its related to LOD when the textures in arma 2 mods blinks and flickers. I am learning lots, and have oh so much more to learn!







), and rare crashes due to hitting the memory roof after 3-4 hours of nonstop questing in wildstar on ultra settings with 60 fps limiter (not v-sync), I can truly vouch for viability of single 780 ti and 4k-gaming.

For some games you will certainly never be able to even get close to the frames needed in order to get that stable 60 fps, but for those games, but with high settings instead of ultra, you get an extremely smooth, tearjerking 4k experience. Gaming has really reached a new level for me.

Also, if I may ask, was that bios i linked from my google drive the correct one for my card's specific serial number?

Thank you lots!

Frogleif


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *froggan*
> 
> I was actually gifted the Samsung 4k display from themselves (marketing consultancy..). In turn it led me to upgrading my 760 to this current MSI 780 Ti TF Gaming. What I understood as minimum for even trying 4k gaming with low graphics settings.
> However..
> Except for occasional troubles of this "screen-tearing" nature, some LODs misbehaving (I am not very well versed in the subject at hand, yet..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may be mistaken with the use of terms sometimes, but I think its related to LOD when the textures in arma 2 mods blinks and flickers. I am learning lots, and have oh so much more to learn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), and rare crashes due to hitting the memory roof after 3-4 hours of nonstop questing in wildstar on ultra settings with 60 fps limiter (not v-sync), I can truly vouch for viability of single 780 ti and 4k-gaming.
> For some games you will certainly never be able to even get close to the frames needed in order to get that stable 60 fps, but for those games, but with high settings instead of ultra, you get an extremely smooth, tearjerking 4k experience. Gaming has really reached a new level for me.
> Also, if I may ask, was that bios i linked from my google drive the correct one for my card's specific serial number?
> Thank you lots!
> Frogleif


That is the right attitude, there is always room to learn more all the time! I wish i could live another lifetime because of all that i want to learn and i have no time...








There is no specific bios for a serial number, most of the times there is a sticker on the back of the card with the bios version but even then there are times when the bios sticker does not match the stock bios flashed in the card by themselves!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Masterchief79

Quick Heaven Benchmark, [email protected],212V



Not really getting this card yet, though. These clocks were super stable with the automatically installed 340.52 driver (from Windows, you know without 3D vision, GeForce Experience etc. pp.)
Then I installed the complete WHQL package and get some artifacts with same settings and same voltages (measured with DMM). Doesn't seem normal... Or are these software issues? Same graphics driver version, just now with all drivers and not just for GFX.


----------



## rauf0

Guys im with NV *340.43* and MSI *v3.0.0* - is it worth to update both driver and afterburner?
Lately i remember there was some problem with Precision X so i guess better to ask.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masterchief79*
> 
> Quick Heaven Benchmark, [email protected],212V
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really getting this card yet, though. These clocks were super stable with the automatically installed 340.52 driver (from Windows, you know without 3D vision, GeForce Experience etc. pp.)
> Then I installed the complete WHQL package and get some artifacts with same settings and same voltages (measured with DMM). Doesn't seem normal... Or are these software issues? Same graphics driver version, just now with all drivers and not just for GFX.


Software!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rauf0*
> 
> Guys im with NV *340.43* and MSI *v3.0.0* - is it worth to update both driver and afterburner?
> Lately i remember there was some problem with Precision X so i guess better to ask.


No reason unless you need some SLI or the newer drivers contain increased performance for the games you play, AB is basically the same for the average user but the version 4.0.0 is very different from version 3.0.0.!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## rauf0

Thanks *@OccamRazor* whats so different in new MSI, where can any users feedback?


----------



## Masterchief79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Software!


Hmm same artifacts in 3D Mark though.
Very funny thing here, if I overclock with MSI Afterburner I get to [email protected],25V
If I choose EVGA Precision, I can do [email protected],212V, but although the clocks are constant at load, the performance gets worse









Also, Power-Target is bugged with this card and Afterburner. Benching sucks like this







Can't get a read of your hardware at all if everything is bugged and gives contradictory results...


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masterchief79*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Software!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm same artifacts in 3D Mark though.
> Very funny thing here, if I overclock with MSI Afterburner I get to [email protected],25V
> If I choose EVGA Precision, I can do [email protected],212V, but although the clocks are constant at load, the performance gets worse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Power-Target is bugged with this card and Afterburner. Benching sucks like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't get a read of your hardware at all if everything is bugged and gives contradictory results...
Click to expand...

is that the new PX version? Unless a new update just went out, it doesn't work quite well. Anyways, you got a great card there, don't let these sw bug pull you down


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rauf0*
> 
> Thanks *@OccamRazor* whats so different in new MSI, where can any users feedback?


Go here: http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/msi-afterburner-beta-download.html bottom of the page but be careful if you wish to ask something beware that many users there are pretty volatile and Unwinder although he is a great guy he doesn't like to repeat himself often to newbies specially!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masterchief79*
> 
> Hmm same artifacts in 3D Mark though.
> Very funny thing here, if I overclock with MSI Afterburner I get to [email protected],25V
> If I choose EVGA Precision, I can do [email protected],212V, but although the clocks are constant at load, the performance gets worse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Power-Target is bugged with this card and Afterburner. Benching sucks like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't get a read of your hardware at all if everything is bugged and gives contradictory results...


Wait for PX newer versions, will come out soon!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Masterchief79

Sure hope so. Thanks. Installed a new OS and will try with other AB versions and other drivers.. Maybe this helps, and there is also Precision X 4.2.1 which I can try out.


----------



## famich

@OccamRazor: Hi, I got three questions for you : 1: have you made any progress with that ICdump file I sent you a couple days ago ?
2.:I have read here in the forum that guys got better results ocing their 780Ti s with PX 4.2.1 than with MSI AFB . Is it possible ?
3.: What s your opinion on the new 980? I think it will be in between 780-780Ti.
Cheers


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> @OccamRazor: Hi, I got three questions for you :
> 1: have you made any progress with that ICdump file I sent you a couple days ago ?
> 2.:I have read here in the forum that guys got better results ocing their 780Ti s with PX 4.2.1 than with MSI AFB . Is it possible ?
> 3.: What s your opinion on the new 980? I think it will be in between 780-780Ti.
> Cheers


_1:have you made any progress with that ICdump file I sent you a couple days ago ?_

Had no time to look into the dump file, i'm working on something related but its another "war" so to say!









2_.:I have read here in the forum that guys got better results ocing their 780Ti s with PX 4.2.1 than with MSI AFB . Is it possible ?_

Yes its possible because the 780Ti is NOT a reference card, its a customized 780, so, AB does not support it properly!

_3.: What s your opinion on the new 980? I think it will be in between 780-780Ti._

The 980 will be "cheap" and it will "replace" the 780, as it will be in the same market niche with the same performance! OC'ed will give the 780Ti a run for the money but you can OC the 780Ti also right?







But to OC the 980, that will be the joker on this Maxwell part, if its "locked" like the 780Ti, IMO there will be no motive to upgrade from your 780 as you can overvolt it and have better performance!
But all of this is speculation until we have the part in our hands and test it for ourselves!
We are counting on having proper bios support for the 980 as we have had for several months Maxwell cards and bios in our "shop"!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## famich

A big TYA as usually, all the best !
BTW where can I find the new "34" Skyn3t BIOS for the 780TI ? I did not find it on the first page .









On another note : I have been wondering for some time now, what made Unwinder NOT to support the 780TI fully with the new versions of AFB.
AMD s got and has had a full support from his side...

Something must have been behind the scenes...


----------



## Masterchief79

Whew crazy stuff. Just ordered two 780Ti Matrix - now I can do Triple SLI








444€ per card, couldn't resist. Brand new from registered dealer.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> A big TYA as usually, all the best !
> BTW where can I find the new "34" Skyn3t BIOS for the 780TI ? I did not find it on the first page .


Yes, its there! You have the .34 ACX, only the reference .34 bios isn't but it will be as soon as we have some time!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> The 980 will be "cheap" and it will "replace" the 780, as it will be in the same market niche with the same performance! OC'ed will give the 780Ti a run for the money but you can OC the 780Ti also right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But to OC the 980, that will be the joker on this Maxwell part, if its "locked" like the 780Ti, IMO there will be no motive to upgrade from your 780 as you can overvolt it and have better performance!
> But all of this is speculation until we have the part in our hands and test it for ourselves!
> We are counting on having proper bios support for the 980 as we have had for several months Maxwell cards and bios in our "shop"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


So, just like the rumours, it'll be between 780 & 780Ti then ?

Care to share the efficiency (perf/watt) of those maxwells you've had there


----------



## Masterchief79

Yes 980 will be faster than 780, but remember, [email protected] is only 15% faster than GTX680 as it only clocks with about 900MHz core. So it's not that hard for 980 to be faster than that.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> So, just like the rumours, it'll be between 780 & 780Ti then ?
> Care to share the efficiency (perf/watt) of those maxwells you've had there


(+-) 20/30% increase over Kepler but remember its being built with the same nodes (28mn) as Kepler, so, you will see its real efficiency with lower Fab!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masterchief79*
> 
> Yes 980 will be faster than 780, but remember, [email protected] is only 15% faster than GTX680 as it only clocks with about 900MHz core. So it's not that hard for 980 to be faster than that.


The issue is and always will be clocks!
Most reviews are biased because it compares two cards with different clocks because its what the brand decided to set in the cards, so brand x is faster than brand y!
Its my opinion that Maxwell is just a Kepler refinement, an improvement, not really ground breaking as Volta will be!








Best way to check is to set the same clocks in both cards (980,780, Titan and 780Ti) and check for improvements clock for clock! Then we shall see how it is!
But lets not forget the voltage mod ability the 780 has... Is the 980 also voltage unlockable?
We shall see, stay tunned for the next episodes...









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Masterchief79

Well I think we can look forward to good old Nvidia voltage lock action. GTX750Ti is locked at 1,212V, and I think GTX970/980 will have such a lock too.
Just think about it. If Nvidia wouldn't have locked the voltage on GTX780 cards, we could have bumped the reference design up to 1,3V. That way the average GTX780 would have been able to do 1300-1400MHz -> which is A LOT faster than a GTX Titan. Even beating 780Ti easily. It would have killed their entire product pricing.
Same thing with GTX750Ti. With enough voltage, some chips are able to do up to 1500MHz+ @air/water, but who would still buy a GTX760/GTX770 then?







Nvidias problem is kinda that their chips are clocking too well


----------



## Luciferxy

I'll definitely stay tune.
Thanks for sharing & good luck with your 'project' OccamRazor


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> A big TYA as usually, all the best !
> BTW where can I find the new "34" Skyn3t BIOS for the 780TI ? I did not find it on the first page .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note : I have been wondering for some time now, what made Unwinder NOT to support the 780TI fully with the new versions of AFB.
> AMD s got and has had a full support from his side...
> Something must have been behind the scenes...


Its simple actually, 780Ti IS a customed card, PCB is different and the power phases are different ( not the regular 6 Phases for the core but consider it like 4+2 phases as 2 of them have an extra mosfet and capacitors )
So AB only supports reference cards from other brands than MSI!
Nothing is going on behind the scenes, Unwinder works for MSI, MSI has both Nvidia and AMD cards, so, there must be support for AMD too, but dont think its a bed of roses with AMD, Unwinder gets really pissed at their support! AMD development teams suck big time!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masterchief79*
> 
> Well I think we can look forward to good old Nvidia voltage lock action. GTX750Ti is locked at 1,212V, and I think GTX970/980 will have such a lock too.
> Just think about it. If Nvidia wouldn't have locked the voltage on GTX780 cards, we could have bumped the reference design up to 1,3V. That way the average GTX780 would have been able to do 1300-1400MHz -> which is A LOT faster than a GTX Titan. Even beating 780Ti easily. It would have killed their entire product pricing.
> Same thing with GTX750Ti. With enough voltage, some chips are able to do up to 1500MHz+ @air/water, but who would still buy a GTX760/GTX770 then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nvidias problem is kinda that their chips are clocking too well


Wait? What? The Titan/780 voltage was unlocked to over 1,500V since month one! It didn't kill the titan, it made it sell more!
Most 750Ti has only 2 phases and the same voltage controller your card has for the memory, of course its locked to 1,212V, it has been like that for ages, its a driver lock!








The 980 will have at least 6 phases and a 6/8 phase voltage controller it depends on what will they use! But we are already taking steps to hack it anyway!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> I'll definitely stay tune.
> Thanks for sharing & good luck with your 'project' OccamRazor


Thanks!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masterchief79*
> 
> Well I think we can look forward to good old Nvidia voltage lock action. GTX750Ti is locked at 1,212V, and I think GTX970/980 will have such a lock too.
> Just think about it. If Nvidia wouldn't have locked the voltage on GTX780 cards, we could have bumped the reference design up to 1,3V. That way the average GTX780 would have been able to do 1300-1400MHz -> which is A LOT faster than a GTX Titan. Even beating 780Ti easily. It would have killed their entire product pricing.
> Same thing with GTX750Ti. With enough voltage, some chips are able to do up to 1500MHz+ @air/water, but who would still buy a GTX760/GTX770 then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nvidias problem is kinda that their chips are clocking too well


No no. The 750Ti is locked to 1.2v. The next refined chip " I think I can call it" may be locked down I said " maybe" the same way they did with the 780Ti. They chip clocks well when added more voltage but it can be dead in a blink raising the RMA program and lock us down to 1.2v not even 1.212v. Since it "can be a refined chip" with some more limitations lifted to performance a bit better I can also be printed on the PCB to not allow over voltage. Like my brother said it all speculation now but shall we see it in our hands. Yes the 780 is one of the best over voltage GPU now and it can be pushed to its limit. If the 780Ti was not so week on the phases it may be a monster GPU.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> No no. The 750Ti is locked to 1.2v. The next refined chip " I think I can call it" may be locked down I said " maybe" the same way they did with the 780Ti. They chip clocks well when added more voltage but it can be dead in a blink raising the RMA program and lock us down to 1.2v not even 1.212v. Since it "can be a refined chip" with some more limitations lifted to performance a bit better I can also be printed on the PCB to not allow over voltage. Like my brother said it all speculation now but saw we see it in our hands. Yes the 780 is one of the best over voltage GPU now and it can be pushed to its limit. If the 780Ti was not so week on the phases it may be a monster GPU.


Yap! what my brother said!!!!


----------



## Silent Scone

It'll be a huge shame if they implement the same driver lockout on the new PCBs, but it's almost certain they will


----------



## Masterchief79

Ah well lets just see, shouldn't take long any more. Luckily there will be custom designs with beefy VRM and Asus and Palit for instance are making voltmodding (by soldering) pretty easy. There are some extra soldering points on their PCBs which are internally connected to the feedback pins of the voltage controllers. Solder a variable resistor onto that and -> 2V GPU if you want. So it shouldn't be hard to give the card more voltage, if you really want to, and are ready to void your warranty for it.


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Its simple actually, 780Ti IS a customed card, PCB is different and the power phases are different ( not the regular 6 Phases for the core but consider it like 4+2 phases as 2 of them have an extra mosfet and capacitors )
> So AB only supports reference cards from other brands than MSI!
> Nothing is going on behind the scenes, Unwinder works for MSI, MSI has both Nvidia and AMD cards, so, there must be support for AMD too, but dont think its a bed of roses with AMD, Unwinder gets really pissed at their support! AMD development teams suck big time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait? What? The Titan/780 voltage was unlocked to over 1,500V since month one! It didn't kill the titan, it made it sell more!
> Most 750Ti has only 2 phases and the same voltage controller your card has for the memory, of course its locked to 1,212V, it has been like that for ages, its a driver lock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 980 will have at least 6 phases and a 6/8 phase voltage controller it depends on what will they use! But we are already taking steps to hack it anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


You are quite right on that - i remember their 4K 60Hz driver fiasco - no 60Hz with 290 / X fire - I was one of many who were angry and AMD was caught by surprise







they even ridiculed Nvidia about their lack of 4K support before that ...


----------



## Masterchief79

Quick question: What are the prices for a 780Ti in your country at the moment? A German shop is selling some 780Ti Matrix cards for 444€ (570 USD). That is way below regular price, which is at 610€/800USD.
Maybe Nvidia is lowering the price soon?


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masterchief79*
> 
> Quick question: What are the prices for a 780Ti in your country at the moment? A German shop is selling some 780Ti Matrix cards for 444€ (570 USD). That is way below regular price, which is at 610€/800USD.
> Maybe Nvidia is lowering the price soon?


About £520 on Amazon UK, MSI twin frozr is £490 I think


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masterchief79*
> 
> Quick question: What are the prices for a 780Ti in your country at the moment? A German shop is selling some 780Ti Matrix cards for 444€ (570 USD). That is way below regular price, which is at 610€/800USD.
> Maybe Nvidia is lowering the price soon?


Hi, which German shop ? Could not find any on the net price comparing servers...


----------



## Masterchief79

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Asus-GeForce-ROG-MATRIX-GTX-780-Ti-Platinum-3GB-GDDR5-PCIe-3-0-DVI-HDMI-DP-/351160729558?pt=DE_Elektronik_Computer_Computer_Graphikkarten&hash=item51c2cf7fd6#ht_5393wt_1187

Looks like a legit offer. They have a lot in stock, at least 1000 I guess, customer support on the phone said you could even order next week or something.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Asus GTX780TI-DC2OC-3GD5 is the lowest, $589 US price. Average prices are definitely on a downward trend across the board.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

The cheapest GTX780ti in Australia is still $699 which is the Galaxy v2 reference.
Must of has a short run of the GTX780ti Matrix, its hard to find one now, so if mine dies no swaps...lol..

So how many of you will be moving to the GTX980 owners club...lol..
From the rumors going around the new cards aren't going to be that much quicker than the GTX780ti.


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masterchief79*
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Asus-GeForce-ROG-MATRIX-GTX-780-Ti-Platinum-3GB-GDDR5-PCIe-3-0-DVI-HDMI-DP-/351160729558?pt=DE_Elektronik_Computer_Computer_Graphikkarten&hash=item51c2cf7fd6#ht_5393wt_1187
> 
> Looks like a legit offer. They have a lot in stock, at least 1000 I guess, customer support on the phone said you could even order next week or something.


Thanks, really, hard to believe -a very very low price compared to the other vendors..


----------



## froggan

I am still kind of wondering which one of the MSI bios versions I should go for.. Since there are 4 of them, there must be some things setting them apart? Please help me feel secure!







<3

My serialnumber is:

S/N: 602-V298-110B1406018288

/frogleif


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *froggan*
> 
> I am still kind of wondering which one of the MSI bios versions I should go for.. Since there are 4 of them, there must be some things setting them apart? Please help me feel secure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <3
> My serialnumber is:
> S/N: 602-V298-110B1406018288
> /frogleif


There is no such thing in Nature! "Feeling secure" and "safety" is a fallacy...
As i told you before the bios is not linked to a serial number, there is no way to find it! even the next number in line with your serial might have a different bios, even the card it self with the bios sticker in the back might have a different bios flashed! I know because i have seen all of this before!









You have 4 bios for your card right? So it means you have 4 times the fun to test them all to find out the best for your card!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You have 4 bios for your card right? So it means you have 4 times the fun to test them all to find out the best for your card!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


See that's why Occamrazor is one crazy mofo, love it


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> See that's why Occamrazor is one crazy mofo, love it


I'm always an optimistic! When i see a glass of water, with half of its capacity, i always see half full, not half empty!








Speaking of glasses, To me life is to be taken like a half full glass, it always has space to be filled,("ipse se nihil scire id unum sciat" [all i know is that i know nothing]) if you consider yourself a full glass, all knowledge you might have learned will be lost, because you have no more space inside yourself!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I'm always an optimistic! When i see a glass of water, with half of its capacity, i always see half full, not half empty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of glasses, To me life is to be taken like a half full glass, it always has space to be filled,("ipse se nihil scire id unum sciat" [all i know is that i know nothing]) if you consider yourself a full glass, all knowledge you might have learned will be lost, because you have no more space inside yourself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Wow, now thats a side I didn't think I'd see









But I know what you mean, had a serious problem still called on the wisdom of others (your bro..lol)
You can never know everything and those who claim they do, know nothing


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Wow, now thats a side I didn't think I'd see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I know what you mean, had a serious problem still called on the wisdom of others (your bro..lol)
> You can never know everything and those who claim they do, know nothing


My brother is a man apart really! I have never ever known anyone with a bigger heart than him, our late good Friend Kevan (Zawarudo) was also an outstanding person, Aeronautical engineer, wonderful family and a BIG, BIG heart! He founded (2) Soup kitchen for the poor in London, very few knew it was him...
Thank God there are still good people born in this world like my brother Ric and Kevan!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> My brother is a man apart really! I have never ever known anyone with a bigger heart than him, our late good Friend Kevan (Zawarudo) was also an outstanding person, Aeronautical engineer, wonderful family and a BIG, BIG heart! He founded (2) Soup kitchen for the poor in London, very few knew it was him...
> Thank God there are still good people born in this world like my brother Ric and Kevan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


I think your brother probably hates Matrix cards now though









We need more people like that in the world, there's not enough.
But generally you don't hear about the ones doing good things and it goes unnoticed other than the ones they help.

My wife gave up her spot for life saving cancer surgery to another guy, she got it in the end, she now fights for patents here in Australia who get screwed by the hospitals.
Already got the hospital to increase the number of surgeries a year, keeps the pressure on with her own website.
This was the same cancer that took Steve Jobs and Audry Hepburn's life.
She also lost a close friend and avid supporter, she was a TV personality over here and knew a lot of people, she did everything to get the word out about the cancer and the wrong doings by the hospital, her friend took her own life as my wife was having surgery, she was helping others when she needed help herself.

We have too few people out there, but we all do band together here in our free time to help and support others, even when we need help ourselves.

Sorry got a little off topic, but you touch that soft spot.

You guys are awesome here, and put so much time in to help others


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *froggan*
> 
> I am still kind of wondering which one of the MSI bios versions I should go for.. Since there are 4 of them, there must be some things setting them apart? Please help me feel secure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <3
> My serialnumber is:
> S/N: 602-V298-110B1406018288
> /frogleif
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing in Nature! "Feeling secure" and "safety" is a fallacy...
> As i told you before the bios is not linked to a serial number, there is no way to find it! even the next number in line with your serial might have a different bios, even the card it self with the bios sticker in the back might have a different bios flashed! I know because i have seen all of this before!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have 4 bios for your card right? So it means you have 4 times the fun to test them all to find out the best for your card!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor
Click to expand...

i've known msi sometimes have different bios depending on the memory they put on the card...and their nomenclature for SN often have memory 'code' if you will. That's probably where they guy is coming from







of course it will still work regardless but nothing wrong seeking some sort of confidence level especially if you sold your kidney for this card.


----------



## 352227

Hey guys,

I play Battlefield 4 on ultra settings @1440p with my 780ti. I currently have an additional side monitor (low resolution) for the Battlescreen feature.

My question is; with the 780ti connected to both monitors, would an additional card like the 750ti, being connected to just the smaller res monitor, help the FPS I get on the 1440 monitor?

So essentially;

780ti @1440p & @768p V's 780ti @1440p & 750ti @768p


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I think your brother probably hates Matrix cards now though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need more people like that in the world, there's not enough.
> But generally you don't hear about the ones doing good things and it goes unnoticed other than the ones they help.
> My wife gave up her spot for life saving cancer surgery to another guy, she got it in the end, she now fights for patents here in Australia who get screwed by the hospitals.
> Already got the hospital to increase the number of surgeries a year, keeps the pressure on with her own website.
> This was the same cancer that took Steve Jobs and Audry Hepburn's life.
> She also lost a close friend and avid supporter, she was a TV personality over here and knew a lot of people, she did everything to get the word out about the cancer and the wrong doings by the hospital, her friend took her own life as my wife was having surgery, she was helping others when she needed help herself.
> We have too few people out there, but we all do band together here in our free time to help and support others, even when we need help ourselves.
> Sorry got a little off topic, but you touch that soft spot.
> You guys are awesome here, and put so much time in to help others


Outstanding wife you got there! Gods gift for sure!








You know the saying: "one does more if he wants, than the one that can and does nothing"









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> i've known msi sometimes have different bios depending on the memory they put on the card...and their nomenclature for SN often have memory 'code' if you will. That's probably where they guy is coming from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course it will still work regardless but nothing wrong seeking some sort of confidence level especially if you sold your kidney for this card.


Well, if you do know how to, go and help the man!








That's why i always tell people to go with EVGA... Less issues after purchase!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## froggan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> There is no such thing in Nature! "Feeling secure" and "safety" is a fallacy...
> As i told you before the bios is not linked to a serial number, there is no way to find it! even the next number in line with your serial might have a different bios, even the card it self with the bios sticker in the back might have a different bios flashed! I know because i have seen all of this before!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have 4 bios for your card right? So it means you have 4 times the fun to test them all to find out the best for your card!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


hahaha, cheers man, gotta love that seemingly ultra-progressive mind of yours!









I just found it peculiar my make had 4 bioses when most other makes only had one, that's all.









..less fun for them, I guess then. xD

Thanks again,

Frogg


----------



## Attero87

Can I flash skyn3t bios over the stock bios of a matrix 780ti? I really want to avoid shorting the ln2 pads. Is the stock bios locked down ?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attero87*
> 
> Can I flash skyn3t bios over the stock bios of a matrix 780ti? I really want to avoid shorting the ln2 pads. Is the stock bios locked down ?


There is a matrix bios readily available.
Word to the wise since i did kill one matrix
Dont use asus tweak n totally uninstall it before flashing.


----------



## Attero87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> There is a matrix bios readily available.
> Word to the wise since i did kill one matrix
> Dont use asus tweak n totally uninstall it before flashing.


Something tells me I'll be better with a evga card


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attero87*
> 
> Something tells me I'll be better with a evga card


Yeah. More of asus tweaker vs evga precision.
Only way to use those pll/vrm frequency etc is to use tweaker.
But the skyn3t bios can push the card further n more stable.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Well, if you do know how to, go and help the man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why i always tell people to go with EVGA... Less issues after purchase!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


i hope there's no msi rep here lol

just said that probably due to 'hangover' from defensive driving class i had the other day...they kept on mentioning that we need to understand other drivers blah-blah-blah. Probably going by that thought i imagined the reason why he sort of tied up SN with BIOS. Still, just my opinion.


----------



## Sheyster

Greetings Sky and Occam!

I just updated my BIOS last night with:

Palit Jetstream vBios
[*] skyn3t-palit-jetstream-780Ti.zip 135k .zip file
[*]80.80.34.00.15

Sky had said that the minimum fan speed for this newer Palit BIOS release was reduced down to 20%, but I have found this not to be the case. It is the same as before... 48% minimum. Any thoughts on this? Thanks.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Wow, now thats a side I didn't think I'd see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I know what you mean, had a serious problem still called on the wisdom of others (your bro..lol)
> You can never know everything and those who claim they do, know nothing


And ppl think they are perfect try walking in water.

PS: just to complete a bit what you posted above.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> i hope there's no msi rep here lol
> just said that probably due to 'hangover' from defensive driving class i had the other day...they kept on mentioning that we need to understand other drivers blah-blah-blah. Probably going by that thought i imagined the reason why he sort of tied up SN with BIOS. Still, just my opinion.


Defensive driving? I have a Harley Davidson with Vance Hines short shots, the sheer sound is defensive enough, every car just moves away even with the windows closed, they "feel" the vibration!!!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Greetings Sky and Occam!
> I just updated my BIOS last night with:
> Palit Jetstream vBios
> [*] skyn3t-palit-jetstream-780Ti.zip 135k .zip file
> [*]80.80.34.00.15
> Sky had said that the minimum fan speed for this newer Palit BIOS release was reduced down to 20%, but I have found this not to be the case. It is the same as before... 48% minimum. Any thoughts on this? Thanks.


There is a specific fan profile for custom cards, we can change it but not always will work!
Try this and give me feedback:

skyn3t-palit-jetstream-780TiALTFANPROFILE.zip 135k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> *And ppl think they are perfect try walking in water*.
> PS: just to complete a bit what you posted above.


Exactly what my brother said! Unfortunately there are too many people that think they are Gods gift to humanity...

Michael J. Fox wrote:

"I am careful not to confuse excellence with perfection. Excellence, I can reach for; perfection is God's business."









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Defensive driving? I have a Harley Davidson with Vance Hines short shots, the sheer sound is defensive enough, every car just moves away even with the windows closed, they "feel" the vibration!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


yeah, these insurance companies sure know how to make money! Have to take defensive driving course (aka driver improvement program) every 3 years to get some discounts









that's sounds like a sweet ride. do chicks dig it?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> yeah, these insurance companies sure know how to make money! Have to take defensive driving course (aka driver improvement program) every 3 years to get some discounts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's sounds like a sweet ride. do chicks dig it?


Of course the chicks dig it! But they have to sit on the "iron" (no pun) as i dont have a back seat!











Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Of course the chicks dig it! But they have to sit on the "iron" (no pun) as i dont have a back seat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Nice ride man!
Love those black American bikes, especially the sound









How much horsepower and torque does it produce?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Nice ride man!
> Love those black American bikes, especially the sound
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much horsepower and torque does it produce?


1200CC [email protected], around 70HP! More than enough for me!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Of course the chicks dig it! But they have to sit on the "iron" (no pun) as i dont have a back seat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


You really do live life to the fullest. You're a smart man, who can probably bench-press a Buick, and rides a beautiful bike.
Enjoy it man!









Edit:
Forgot to mention, if you get too many chicks to handle, I'll be happy to accommodate them, but I have to get a Harley first!


----------



## Masterchief79

I don't read this thread for long now, but I already love all of you guys xD


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> There is a specific fan profile for custom cards, we can change it but not always will work!
> Try this and give me feedback:
> 
> skyn3t-palit-jetstream-780TiALTFANPROFILE.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


I just flashed with this one and it lowered minimum fan speed at GPU idle down to 30%, which is much quieter and nicer than the old one at 48%!

I'm going to play some BF4 and see how the fan curve behaves with a game. I'll provide more feedback in a day or so. Thanks!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> You really do live life to the fullest. You're a smart man, who can probably bench-press a Buick, and rides a beautiful bike.
> Enjoy it man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> Forgot to mention, if you get too many chicks to handle, I'll be happy to accommodate them, but I have to get a Harley first!


Nah! Max was 180Kg bench press!








Just send the plane tickets and ill put them on a plane to BC!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masterchief79*
> 
> I don't read this thread for long now, but I already love all of you guys xD


We are easy to love! sometimes an asshat comes along and "stirs the pot" but everybody sticks together and he has 3 doors to choose ( *this is my brothers favorite*)

First door = He can retract himself, apologize, stay and be a part of the Family!
Second door = He can continue to be rude and get bad blood among all of us and eventually go away because nobody care about what he says or answer to him!
Third door = long vacation = kicked out by mods...









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I just flashed with this one and it lowered minimum fan speed at GPU idle down to 30%, which is much quieter and nicer than the old one at 48%!
> 
> I'm going to play some BF4 and see how the fan curve behaves with a game. I'll provide more feedback in a day or so. Thanks!


Ok! I lowered the fan from [email protected]% to [email protected]% but dont trust the fan profile, always make a new fan curve with the OC software!
I dont like the fan profile at all, do me a favor, if you can of course: tell me how many fans are there and measure the size of the fans and the fans blades please, so i can (very roughly) calculate the air intake to estimate some values, i will revamp the entire profile, the 780Ti works best bellow 75C core!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Nah! Max was 180Kg bench press!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just send the plane tickets and ill put them on a plane to BC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are easy to love! sometimes an asshat comes along and "stirs the pot" but everybody sticks together and he has 3 doors to choose ( *this is my brothers favorite*)
> 
> First door = He can retract himself, apologize, stay and be a part of the Family!
> Second door = He can continue to be rude and get bad blood among all of us and eventually go away because nobody care about what he says or answer to him!
> Third door = long vacation = kicked out by mods...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


How come I cannot agree with this? if is any more than 100% tell me cuz I'm still learning. Yah i know I want to agree like my vBios 200%









Doors rules!


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> yeah, these insurance companies sure know how to make money! Have to take defensive driving course (aka driver improvement program) every 3 years to get some discounts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's sounds like a sweet ride. do chicks dig it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the chicks dig it! But they have to sit on the "iron" (no pun) as i dont have a back seat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor
Click to expand...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> *GTX 980 replaces the GTX 780*
> 
> 
> Chip: GM204 "Maxwell"
> Memory: 4 GB GDDR5, 256bit
> Shader units / TMU / ROP: 2560/160/64
> Fab: 28nm
> Shader model 5.0
> Interface: PCIe 3.0 x16
> Slot: dual-slot
> Power: 2x 6-pins PCIe


If these specs are true, it wont be a hit and run but don't expect a big leap from the 700 to the 900 series









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*


Sure! the chicks will prefer the... scary cat?


----------



## Hate420

What are u guys doing now that precisionx isn't available? Is there a way to get the old version back? killing my overclock


----------



## hwoverclkd

http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/precisionx-dowload-evga.html for the old version


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/precisionx-dowload-evga.html for the old version


Lol, that Guru link just re-directs to Afterburner.
Here's a working link to PX 4.2.1:
www.techspot.com/downloads/5348-evga-precision-x.html


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/precisionx-dowload-evga.html for the old version
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, that Guru link just re-directs to Afterburner.
> Here's a working link to PX 4.2.1:
> www.techspot.com/downloads/5348-evga-precision-x.html
Click to expand...

looks like they recently did that update - 9/4 ...anyways, good thing i didn't throw my evga cd out the window


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> looks like they recently did that update - 9/4 ...anyways, good thing i didn't throw my evga cd out the window


Better not to throw things out sometimes! Idk why the Guru even bothers to list that link to EVGA PX, if they are just going to redirect it to an Afterburner download.
I still like using them for getting new releases of gpu drivers though.


----------



## HeliXpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poustic*
> 
> reinstall nvidia drivers and use precision x


reinstalled the drivers, and precision x is the same thing as afterburner is it not?

My 780ti cant even do 1200mhz on the core, worst 780 ti on the planet? lol Tops out at 1150mhz :/


----------



## DeathroW31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Has this:
> 
> skyn3tGigabyte.GTX780TiGHZed.zip 135k .zip file
> (Version 80.80.30.00.20) waiting for feedback from beta testers but none came in so give it a spin and give me feedback please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


All is working fine. Default clock is now 1150Mhz. I don't know if default voltage is 1.2v because I set it into EVGA Precision. But thx for that bios, and the fast response at my post


----------



## Nhb93

I hate to break the discussion at hand, but has anyone else had trouble with mouse tracking? In CS:GO my mouse is fine, but in nearly every other game I try I try to play, I just spin around in circles looking either at the floor or the ceiling, with no real middle ground. It only started happening since I got my Ti. I tried a few different drivers versions as well.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeliXpc*
> 
> reinstalled the drivers, and precision x is the same thing as afterburner is it not?
> My 780ti cant even do 1200mhz on the core, worst 780 ti on the planet? lol Tops out at 1150mhz :/


PrecisionX is based on the same Riva Tuner code as AfterBurner but Unwinder (Riva Tuner Creator and developer) works for MSI and only develops AB!
PrecisionX was a contract Unwinder had with EVGA, when it ended, also ended the development!
GTX 780Ti is not supported by AB due to be a customed GTX 780! (And it really is because has several VRM/PCB changes)
AB only works for all reference cards not customed, except MSI cards of course!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathroW31*
> 
> All is working fine. Default clock is now 1150Mhz. I don't know if default voltage is 1.2v because I set it into EVGA Precision. But thx for that bios, and the fast response at my post


Good to know! Enjoy it!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> I hate to break the discussion at hand, but has anyone else had trouble with mouse tracking? In CS:GO my mouse is fine, but in nearly every other game I try I try to play, I just spin around in circles looking either at the floor or the ceiling, with no real middle ground. It only started happening since I got my Ti. I tried a few different drivers versions as well.


First have you tried other mouse to exclude hardware failure? Re-install the Logitech mouse drivers? Also it can be an issue with DirectX input, re-install DX too!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Hate420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Lol, that Guru link just re-directs to Afterburner.
> Here's a working link to PX 4.2.1:
> www.techspot.com/downloads/5348-evga-precision-x.html


Thanx guys. Has anyone braved a hard volt mod? I'd love to see what this thing would do with more. I found a nice write up for an asus dcuII 780ti which is what I have, just need to muster up the nerve to take a soldering gun to $700. And find a place to buy some nice variable resistors. If i can solder in fuel injectors, I should be able to do this right, lol.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hate420*
> 
> Thanx guys. Has anyone braved a hard volt mod? I'd love to see what this thing would do with more. I found a nice write up for an asus dcuII 780ti which is what I have, just need to muster up the nerve to take a soldering gun to $700. And find a place to buy some nice variable resistors. If i can solder in fuel injectors, I should be able to do this right, lol.


OR...

Quote:


> *For those who want to try it* *AT YOUR OWN RISK*
> 
> *VOLT MOD FOR ASUS GTX 780Ti DCUII with Voltage controller CHL8318 up to 1,300V*
> 
> Go to profiles folder inside Afterburner folder :
> 
> 
> 
> Now open the: VEN_10DE&DEV_1004&SUBSYS_27843842&REV_A1&BUS_3&DEV_0&FN_0.... files inside the profiles folder and add
> these lines:
> 
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection = 0
> VDDC_CHL8318_Detection = 44h
> 
> Now save and close notepad and restart Afterburner, it will ask you to reboot!
> 
> Report back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


----------



## Masterchief79

Hey Occam and skyn3t, concerning that DC2 software voltmod:
There are some cards on the market, that work with an ASP1212 voltage controller (mostly 780Ti Matrix, 760 Striker and some more). The ASP1212 controller is exactly the same as CHL8318. The datasheets are identical, not counting the name of the controller









Maybe an ASP1212 software mod is possible?

PS: I hard-modded one of my Matrix cards today, really easy. As CHL8318 and ASP1212 are identical, it works for DC2, too. 500 Ohm variable resistor to pin 4 of the controller (vCPU), other pin to ground.











(potentiometer = variable resistor)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masterchief79*
> 
> Hey Occam and skyn3t, concerning that DC2 software voltmod:
> There are some cards on the market, that work with an ASP1212 voltage controller (mostly 780Ti Matrix, 760 Striker and some more). The ASP1212 controller is exactly the same as CHL8318. The datasheets are identical, not counting the name of the controller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe an ASP1212 software mod is possible?
> 
> PS: I hard-modded one of my Matrix cards today, really easy. As CHL8318 and ASP1212 are identical, it works for DC2, too. 500 Ohm variable resistor to pin 4 of the controller (vCPU), other pin to ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (potentiometer = variable resistor)


ASP1212 is a CHL8318 re-branded! So you can use the volt mod above!








Careful with the pot! one turn to many...







Besides that, good job!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Masterchief79

I know, I made that picture xD After I soldered the mod^^ Here's a result: http://hwbot.org/submission/2623370_
But shouldn't you be able to use the 1,3V software mod that works for the CHL8318 also for the ASP1212? With small changes to afterburner config file?


----------



## froggan

A brief clarification is nneded please. <3

I feel better using AB since that is what I have been using in the past. I wonder two things.

Should I unlink power and temperature? When I slide temp target up to 95 as I usually do, the power ends up at 200% (!!!???). Since I have my voltage maxed at +100, I am afraid having power + temp linked..

Please help me!

Frogleif


----------



## eBombzor

Is it normal for skyn3t's bios to have different values in nvidia inspector and GPU-z?




Also, isn't skyn3t's bios suppose to have 1046 as the base clock? Why do I have 1006?
BTW I'm totally fine with a lower base clock, I'm just wondering if this is normal.

I used the BIOS from this post
http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/12200_100#post_22599452


----------



## GosuPl

Hi.
I grab one of 12 GTX 780 TI Lighting, and need better bios for it.
Because on def bios in 780 Ti lighting, i can't go above 1.187v
ASIC 84%.
Card is awesome!
Anyone help?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masterchief79*
> 
> I know, I made that picture xD After I soldered the mod^^ Here's a result: http://hwbot.org/submission/2623370_
> But shouldn't you be able to use the 1,3V software mod that works for the CHL8318 also for the ASP1212? With small changes to afterburner config file?


As i said in my earlier post, the ASP1212 IS a rebranded CHL8318!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *froggan*
> 
> A brief clarification is nneded please. <3
> I feel better using AB since that is what I have been using in the past. I wonder two things.
> Should I unlink power and temperature? When I slide temp target up to 95 as I usually do, the power ends up at 200% (!!!???). Since I have my voltage maxed at +100, I am afraid having power + temp linked..
> Please help me!
> Frogleif


Even though AB does not support the 780Ti?

Read my article about power and temperature:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_"You can always choose with the slider what ever power target your card will have: Min 300W - Max 600W, my advice has always been to leave PT at default 300W = 100% and only increase it if you see stutters or frame drops!
As soon as you increase the slider and your card is power hungry, the voltage will allow more current into the card (THE AMOUNT ALWAYS DEPENDING ON THE SLIDER) and usually with stock air coolers (ACX as well) that are *not capable of handling more than 350W of continued heat but to a much lesser extent a split second heat spike in the mosfets (VRM's)*! on top of that i see lots of people using kombustor, mining, oc scanner, occt etc *without knowing exactly how those programs should be run*,( If anyone interested in mining with 780Ti, PM *Gordan* for the safest settings) loading the card to an extreme generating more heat that the cooler can handle!



In RED the Power Mosfets (Actually DrMos Modules for High current DC-DC conversion) for core and Memory (U8-U13 = core, U98/U99 Memory)
(The problem with Mosfets is their tiny size, they generate huge amounts of heat and only have a very small size making it very difficult to dissipate all that heat effectively, if there is a heat spike, even with LN2 they just "blow"...)


In Yellow the Inductors (Current) [R22] for the core and [R33] for the memory

In BLUE the Capacitors (Voltage)



(An capacitor and inductor are similar in the way that a capacitor resists a change of a voltage and an inductor resists a change in current. The way how 'strong' they can resist depends on their value.)

In GREEN more Mosfets (4) and the NCP4206 Voltage controller 6 Phases




Unseen in the pic are: Memory voltage controller and the monitoring chip INA3221



Now:

ON AIR COOLING (STOCK COOLER, ACX, COOLER WITH LESS DISSIPATION THAN 350W

DON'T GO OVER:

With newer bios revisions: 300W x 120% PT = 360W
With older bios revisions: 330W x 110% PT= 363W

WATERCOOLING:

ANY BIOS REVISION: be extremely careful with anything over 450W!"_



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Is it normal for skyn3t's bios to have different values in nvidia inspector and GPU-z?
> 
> 
> Also, isn't skyn3t's bios suppose to have 1046 as the base clock? Why do I have 1006?
> BTW I'm totally fine with a lower base clock, I'm just wondering if this is normal.
> I used the BIOS from this post
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/12200_100#post_22599452


(Always blame it on the bios...)









Its not skyn3t bios that has different values, its the software that displays different values as its programmed to do so!
While GPUz displays the real memory clock, Nvidia Inspector displays its datarate!








And most of our bios have 1006mhz base clocks! Its normal!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GosuPl*
> 
> Hi.
> I grab one of 12 GTX 780 TI Lighting, and need better bios for it.
> Because on def bios in 780 Ti lighting, i can't go above 1.187v
> ASIC 84%.
> Card is awesome!
> Anyone help?


are you using AB? You can tweak AB to get more voltage imo ...or check this thread:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-lots-of-cards-some-with-llc-one-tool-for-all-ab-versions/1100#post_22797519

I think Masterchief79 also has one.


----------



## froggan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> As i said in my earlier post, the ASP1212 IS a rebranded CHL8318!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though AB does not support the 780Ti?
> 
> Read my article about power and temperature:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _"You can always choose with the slider what ever power target your card will have: Min 300W - Max 600W, my advice has always been to leave PT at default 300W = 100% and only increase it if you see stutters or frame drops!
> As soon as you increase the slider and your card is power hungry, the voltage will allow more current into the card (THE AMOUNT ALWAYS DEPENDING ON THE SLIDER) and usually with stock air coolers (ACX as well) that are *not capable of handling more than 350W of continued heat but to a much lesser extent a split second heat spike in the mosfets (VRM's)*! on top of that i see lots of people using kombustor, mining, oc scanner, occt etc *without knowing exactly how those programs should be run*,( If anyone interested in mining with 780Ti, PM *Gordan* for the safest settings) loading the card to an extreme generating more heat that the cooler can handle!
> 
> 
> 
> In RED the Power Mosfets (Actually DrMos Modules for High current DC-DC conversion) for core and Memory (U8-U13 = core, U98/U99 Memory)
> (The problem with Mosfets is their tiny size, they generate huge amounts of heat and only have a very small size making it very difficult to dissipate all that heat effectively, if there is a heat spike, even with LN2 they just "blow"...)
> 
> 
> In Yellow the Inductors (Current) [R22] for the core and [R33] for the memory
> 
> In BLUE the Capacitors (Voltage)
> 
> 
> 
> (An capacitor and inductor are similar in the way that a capacitor resists a change of a voltage and an inductor resists a change in current. The way how 'strong' they can resist depends on their value.)
> 
> In GREEN more Mosfets (4) and the NCP4206 Voltage controller 6 Phases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unseen in the pic are: Memory voltage controller and the monitoring chip INA3221
> 
> 
> 
> Now:
> 
> ON AIR COOLING (STOCK COOLER, ACX, COOLER WITH LESS DISSIPATION THAN 350W
> 
> DON'T GO OVER:
> 
> With newer bios revisions: 300W x 120% PT = 360W
> With older bios revisions: 330W x 110% PT= 363W
> 
> WATERCOOLING:
> 
> ANY BIOS REVISION: be extremely careful with anything over 450W!"_
> 
> 
> 
> (Always blame it on the bios...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not skyn3t bios that has different values, its the software that displays different values as its programmed to do so!
> While GPUz displays the real memory clock, Nvidia Inspector displays its datarate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And most of our bios have 1006mhz base clocks! Its normal!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Thank you once again for an extremely prompt response, good sir.

So if I use precision x, should I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> As i said in my earlier post, the ASP1212 IS a rebranded CHL8318!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though AB does not support the 780Ti?
> 
> Read my article about power and temperature:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _"You can always choose with the slider what ever power target your card will have: Min 300W - Max 600W, my advice has always been to leave PT at default 300W = 100% and only increase it if you see stutters or frame drops!
> As soon as you increase the slider and your card is power hungry, the voltage will allow more current into the card (THE AMOUNT ALWAYS DEPENDING ON THE SLIDER) and usually with stock air coolers (ACX as well) that are *not capable of handling more than 350W of continued heat but to a much lesser extent a split second heat spike in the mosfets (VRM's)*! on top of that i see lots of people using kombustor, mining, oc scanner, occt etc *without knowing exactly how those programs should be run*,( If anyone interested in mining with 780Ti, PM *Gordan* for the safest settings) loading the card to an extreme generating more heat that the cooler can handle!
> 
> 
> 
> In RED the Power Mosfets (Actually DrMos Modules for High current DC-DC conversion) for core and Memory (U8-U13 = core, U98/U99 Memory)
> (The problem with Mosfets is their tiny size, they generate huge amounts of heat and only have a very small size making it very difficult to dissipate all that heat effectively, if there is a heat spike, even with LN2 they just "blow"...)
> 
> 
> In Yellow the Inductors (Current) [R22] for the core and [R33] for the memory
> 
> In BLUE the Capacitors (Voltage)
> 
> 
> 
> (An capacitor and inductor are similar in the way that a capacitor resists a change of a voltage and an inductor resists a change in current. The way how 'strong' they can resist depends on their value.)
> 
> In GREEN more Mosfets (4) and the NCP4206 Voltage controller 6 Phases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unseen in the pic are: Memory voltage controller and the monitoring chip INA3221
> 
> 
> 
> Now:
> 
> ON AIR COOLING (STOCK COOLER, ACX, COOLER WITH LESS DISSIPATION THAN 350W
> 
> DON'T GO OVER:
> 
> With newer bios revisions: 300W x 120% PT = 360W
> With older bios revisions: 330W x 110% PT= 363W
> 
> WATERCOOLING:
> 
> ANY BIOS REVISION: be extremely careful with anything over 450W!"_
> 
> 
> 
> (Always blame it on the bios...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not skyn3t bios that has different values, its the software that displays different values as its programmed to do so!
> While GPUz displays the real memory clock, Nvidia Inspector displays its datarate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And most of our bios have 1006mhz base clocks! Its normal!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


So you mean I should "unlink" power and temp target then, and keep it on 120% and 95 degrees respectively?

If I use Precision-X, and have my voltage all the way up to 1,212, should poer and temp also be at 120%, 95 degrees?

Also, should I download and install P-X 4.2.1 or the 5.0.0, or even 5.0.1?

-edit: I can't even download the 4.2.1 version from my goto source any longer.. I get forwarded to the download page for Afterburner.. :S If it's not supported, why do all resources (most at least) tell me to go for AB instead since the Precision X is discontinued..? I feel worried









Regards
Frogg


----------



## GosuPl

Thx , i will try


----------



## Masterchief79

Oh nice, another 780Ti Lightning







You've got mail

Be careful with those card though. Something in the PWM section doesn't run quite correctly (which is, I guess, another reason why it wasn't brought to market).
The first card out there died at 1,38V measured with DMM, so be careful and stay below 1,35V to be safe. I would also recommend constant voltage monitoring, because Afterburner sometimes gives too much GPU voltage. With +38mV GPU and +25mV PLL, GPU randomly jumps to 1,3V after gaming a while.


----------



## cutiecutest

Hi all i have a very important warning for you all.

Today i got offered 2 x EVGA GTX 780 TI Classified Kingpin

From a similar site as Ebay but then a dutch version of it.

First he wanted 2 sell them for € 500,- a piece so 2 for € 1000,-
I Emailed him with some questions regarding if he still had the receipt, if the cards worked, how long warranty was left, etc.
He said he the cards worked and that he had 2 sell them because of a knee injury. He had to get surgery done. (This is dodgy as insurance in the Netherlands usually covers those kind of things)
I told him i would pay € 700 for both and he said € 750,- for both so i said, deal. €750,- for 2 Kingpin 780 ti's is a bargain since they cost € 800+ retail and they had only been used according to him for 1 month and if anything broke down i could RMA.

But then the weirdness started. I told him i would pay in cash and drive to his house which is about 5 min drive. He told me i couldn't pick up the cards because of his injury he had to stay in bed. So what he would do instead was give the cards to his family members and they would mail them. Let us be honest if you can't come out of bed you either need a wife to take care of you and she could open the door take my € 750 euro and give me the cards or you walk on crutches and you can answer the door yourself. So i had 2 pay first and then he would mail them to me even though i only live 5 min drive away, was a big red flag.

So i asked him to call me to see if i couldn't just pick up the cards anyway. Well he couldn't call me right now because his phone was charging up. Even when i am charging my phone i can still make a call another red flag)

So i asked him if he could mail me his receipt so i can see where he purchased the card. I figured he wouldn't since it was a scam but he surprised me and send me a receipt.
http://postimg.org/image/lsrayuddz/

Well 1 red flags went up right away. First off why would you buy from Amazon.com when retailers in the netherlands sell them aswell at the same price.

Second i contacted Amazon because i wanted to make sure if this was legit or not. So i told them the order number: and in their entire order number database there was no order that matched the order number he send through. So even though at first glance it looks real it is fake because the order number misses 1 digit according to amazon.com. So i started googling and what would you know there are programs on the market that make fake amazon receipts and it looks like this receipt is the result of that program. So i asked him to triple check the database but there was no order with that order number.

So next i looked up the address and who where the owners of that house according to official documents an older couple lives there 80 years and up and no robert since the couple had another last name then Robert.

So all in all the lesson to learn from this incase some of you didn't know *an amazon receipt doesn't necessary mean that it is real*. Contact amazon and let them check the order number. I just saved myself € 750,- which would have crippled my budget for my new pc. I kind of figured it was a scam of the get go since € 750 euro for 2 kingpins is less then 1 king pin retail. And he dropped € 350 in price after 1 email. Once again it proves that if something sounds 2 good 2 be true then it probably is. I am just a little sad because i really would like 2 kingpins instead of 1 which is in my current budget but then again i saw review of the gtx 980 which gave me hope that maybe more legit people will start selling their kingpin cards in the Netherlands and that i could pick 1 up for less than € 800,-


----------



## Masterchief79

There are some funny people on the interwebs, luckily your guy was quite obvious and you saved yourself a good amount of money. I got in contact with some scam myself, on German eBay Kleinanzeigen you usually find 3 or 4 scams a week... brand new 780Tis for 300€/pcs... you know what I mean. How is grandpa supposed to feel safe around that internet community? I mean, sometimes even we have problems to identify scam as what it is.
Gonna PN you about something else


----------



## GosuPl

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3991073

1416/7600 on 1.175v core ! And 1.1 AUX

What a card!


----------



## cutiecutest

I know what you mean. Older people will totally fall for this trick. Lucky for me i live 5 min away from his so called address but if he had lived 3 - 4 hours away from me i wouldn't have found it odd at all that he would mail it. I still would have checked Amazon though, but most people just trust the guy that mails i have a receipt and then when they get the receipt send to them they think well that looks legit let's pay. If the older people in my family want to buy something i usually ask them to call me first so i can check it out.


----------



## eBombzor

Has anyone tried undervolting these cards? I'm set .962v in EVGA's voltage tuner but my card completely ignores it and uses its default voltage 1.162v

And also PX only lets me go down to .962v

Does anyone know how to fix these problems?

Thanks.


----------



## Masterchief79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GosuPl*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3991073
> 
> 1416/7600 on 1.175v core ! And 1.1 AUX
> 
> What a card!


Yep your Ti Lightning overclocks already better than mine. I got around 1380MHz with watercooling, 1,175V GPU (software reading) and 1,125V AUX. My card acts unlike every other card I have seen, it dislikes GPU voltage and loves low temperatures and AUX/PLL up to a certain point.
Well that's kind of *****ty to have a Lightning PCB with up to 900W for the core, and then the core itself hates it and starts artifacting if you go for more than 1,25V


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masterchief79*
> 
> Yep your Ti Lightning overclocks already better than mine. I got around 1380MHz with watercooling, 1,175V GPU (software reading) and 1,125V AUX. My card acts unlike every other card I have seen, it dislikes GPU voltage and loves low temperatures and AUX/PLL up to a certain point.
> Well that's kind of *****ty to have a Lightning PCB with up to 900W for the core, and then the core itself hates it and starts artifacting if you go for more than 1,25V


You did set Afterburner in settings to "extended MSI" didn't you? Lightnings are fully supported by MSI Afterburner in extended mode!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Masterchief79

Yes sure, I tested and tried a whole bunch of stuff^^ It's just a weird GPU with a lot of potential, but it needs cold. [email protected] and [email protected], each benched at stock voltages. At some point, GPUs just stop to scale with more GPU voltage and just need lower temperatures, and it seems this point comes pretty early at my card. Also, I actually need more AUX voltage before I need more GPU voltage (1330MHz +0mV GPU, +25mV AUX).
But I'm satisfied with it, just a shame that it's impossible for a collector to actually put LN2 on such a beauty


----------



## GosuPl

In GPU-Z log, my GPU vcore rise for half sec for 1.6v from 1.175v durning bench in Heaven Benchmark 4.0 at 1402/7600
Rock stable without artfiacts, but...This gpu vcore is deadly, or this is just GPU-Z error?
I don't even change voltage on core :/


----------



## rick19011

Afterburner shows I can add +100mv max to the voltage, what exact voltage would that give my card?

Card is gigabyte windforce 780ti


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GosuPl*
> 
> In GPU-Z log, my GPU vcore rise for half sec for *1.6v from 1.175v* durning bench in Heaven Benchmark 4.0 at 1402/7600
> Rock stable without artfiacts, but...This gpu vcore is deadly, or this is just GPU-Z error?
> I don't even change voltage on core :/


Are you sure its *1,6V*? Or its 1,16V?







Nvidia allows voltage up to 1,212V ( and its ok, not deadly in these circumstances) after that its driver locked!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Masterchief79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GosuPl*
> 
> In GPU-Z log, my GPU vcore rise for half sec for 1.6v from 1.175v durning bench in Heaven Benchmark 4.0 at 1402/7600
> Rock stable without artfiacts, but...This gpu vcore is deadly, or this is just GPU-Z error?
> I don't even change voltage on core :/


Lightning has some reading errorsin GPU-Z, yes. Don't take that too seriously. The VRM temperature also jumps to 416°C once in a while, and the 12V to 229V. I would rely on the values Afterburner shows.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rick19011*
> 
> Afterburner shows I can add +100mv max to the voltage, what exact voltage would that give my card?
> 
> Card is gigabyte windforce 780ti


Only you can find out as all cards are different in that department, increase clock frequency, game or bench until it fails, that add some voltage and then test it until it fails, then increase clocks again, voltage... you know...

Read my guide for some pointers: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*

But use PrecisionX because Afterburner does not support 780Ti properly!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Only you can find out as all cards are different in that department, increase clock frequency, game or bench until it fails, that add some voltage and then test it until it fails, then increase clocks again, voltage... you know...
> 
> Read my guide for some pointers: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*
> 
> But use PrecisionX because Afterburner does not support 780Ti properly!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


True, now it s clear . I can run my SLI with PrecisionX at 1250 with SKyn3ts 34 BIOS , hell, even more







And the new Rivatuner SS supports now Precision as well, so, I got finally a 64 bit support.
Thanks to the constant 1.21 voltage I do not have to tackle with the PX voltage control, though . Perfect !


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> True, now it s clear . I can run my SLI with PrecisionX at 1250 with SKyn3ts 34 BIOS , hell, even more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the new Rivatuner SS supports now Precision as well, so, I got finally a 64 bit support.
> Thanks to the constant 1.21 voltage I do not have to tackle with the PX voltage control, though . Perfect !


Yes, in the new RTSS 6.20 MSI Afterburner exclusivity 64-bit On-Screen Display service is removed and all rivatuner based software now can have OSD in 64-bit programs!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## GosuPl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Are you sure its *1,6V*? Or its 1,16V?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nvidia allows voltage up to 1,212V ( and its ok, not deadly in these circumstances) after that its driver locked!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Yes, sure.









Spike from 1.121 to 1.123 and then 1.623 then again to 1.212v








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masterchief79*
> 
> Lightning has some reading errorsin GPU-Z, yes. Don't take that too seriously. The VRM temperature also jumps to 416°C once in a while, and the 12V to 229V. I would rely on the values Afterburner shows.


My ASUS GTX 780 TI DC 2 have same problem with VRM value, sometimes 416C







but never with vcore ;-)
Btw, my default bios is faulty , so i must use LN2 from you. If you have a little while, can you put your Lighting and send my non LN2 bios?

Btw, sorry for my not perfect english


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yes, in the new RTSS 6.20 MSI Afterburner exclusivity 64-bit On-Screen Display service is removed and all rivatuner based software now can have OSD in 64-bit programs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Occamrazor


Hey mate

I just saw the post about Afterburner not working properly with the 780ti.

What's you're opinion of Asus GPUTweak, its the only thing that works with the Matrix properly.
Allowing you to burn the overclock to BIOS, clearing BIOS when the card is in safe mode.
You don't have to do any of that, you can just do a software overclock..lol

I hate GPUTweak's interface completely, and the fact the monitoring window doesn't maximize after doing a benchmark.

Managed to get a 1200Mhz GPU and 1798Mhz memory overclock out of this card so far, this is with the Kraken G10, GPU hit 44c, memory hit 60c, but the VRM's hit about 83c


----------



## Masterchief79

Sorry I don't have anything else on my card^^ On both BIOS there is only this LN2 BIOS. I thought it would be the only one it was shipped with.
However it seems to be a working one, I didn't have any problems with too high voltages, crashes, not active phases or anything. But you can just edit it and adjust the values (like default clocks) with the kepler bios tweaker if you want.


----------



## GosuPl

Ok, no problem


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GosuPl*
> 
> Yes, sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spike from 1.121 to 1.123 and then 1.623 then again to 1.212v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ASUS GTX 780 TI DC 2 have same problem with VRM value, sometimes 416C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but never with vcore ;-)
> Btw, my default bios is faulty , so i must use LN2 from you. If you have a little while, can you put your Lighting and send my non LN2 bios?
> 
> Btw, sorry for my not perfect english


Your English is better than my Mandarin or Russian for sure!








What is your native language?

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Hey mate
> I just saw the post about Afterburner not working properly with the 780ti.
> What's you're opinion of Asus GPUTweak, its the only thing that works with the Matrix properly.
> Allowing you to burn the overclock to BIOS, clearing BIOS when the card is in safe mode.
> You don't have to do any of that, you can just do a software overclock..lol
> I hate GPUTweak's interface completely, and the fact the monitoring window doesn't maximize after doing a benchmark.
> Managed to get a 1200Mhz GPU and 1798Mhz memory overclock out of this card so far, this is with the Kraken G10, GPU hit 44c, memory hit 60c, but the VRM's hit about 83c


Dangerous... in LN2 mode it has a bug that burns the card...
IMO use GPU tweak to monitor settings (nothing else) and PrecisionX to set voltages! Just my opinion!
IMO Mem Oc is pointless (with a couple exceptions) unless benching and you are drawing more current increasing resistance and in turn heat you don't need...

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Spiriva

I saw this picture was posted on a Swedish forum today, dunno if its fake or not. But if its real it sure doesnt look that impressive for the 970/980 compared to 780ti.

Original link from here: http://videocardz.com/52166/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-gtx-970-gtx-980m-gtx-970m-3dmark-performance


----------



## skupples

Its pulled from actual submissions on futurematk, which most are assuming is legit, hopefully a driver pack fixes that SLI scaling or its a slight disappointment specially since ASUS is selling 780ti for $529 after rebate and %5 off.


----------



## GosuPl

My 780 Ti Lighting...Just died .
On 1.212v and 1.115 PLL

1400/7000. Run Fire Strike Extreme and screen goes black, next resrtart PC manulay and card go to full 100% fans, and Power Leds dosen,t work








DC 2 Still work perfectly.

What a shame, this card died on non LN2 bios...
Go to RMA


----------



## VSG

Is there even warranty on those? I am not sure why you were running those on the stock cooler anyway seeing how flagship binned cards on the GK110 core love cooler temps.


----------



## Masterchief79

Aw crap sorry to hear that







So I assume Non-LN2 BIOS is faulty, isn't it?
With RMA I wish you the best of luck, maybe MSI will be cool with these rare cards. Actually there is no warranty or anything on them though...


----------



## GosuPl

Yeah, stock bios...
Same thing like GTX 780 non Ti Lighting

For example - http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-2077902/gtx-780-lightning-stopped-working.html
This look for me like faulty manufacture something wrong with VRM.


----------



## Masterchief79

Yes could be. The GPU and Mem of the card should be fine though, so if you have no luck with RMA, you could solder an EVGA ePower board to it to restore the VRM.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> 
> I saw this picture was posted on a Swedish forum today, dunno if its fake or not. But if its real it sure doesnt look that impressive for the 970/980 compared to 780ti.
> Original link from here: http://videocardz.com/52166/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-gtx-970-gtx-980m-gtx-970m-3dmark-performance


It has been around for a few days, if you do the math you see that clock for clock its the same performance: 970=780 and 980=780Ti both matched!

What i find funny about is the % difference between the GTX 980 and the Titan:

Geforce GTX 980 (1190/1753) 105%
Geforce GTX 980 (1137/1753) 100%
Geforce GTX Titan (837/1502) 84%

So a 353mhz core clock difference equates in 21% more performance? IIRC The original [email protected] also had a 20% increase in performance, does this mean its has the same performance as the 980...
















Lets wait for proper benchmarks shall we?









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Teh Bottleneck

Just had a nasty scare, tested my stock 780 Ti on a freshly installed 1440p monitor, ran Uningine Valley, and started getting a ton of artifacts on the mountain textures. Thought there was a problem with my card, but Google says it's a known issue with the latest driver. A shame, as I enjoy starring at the Valley benchmark. Anyways, guess it's time to flash the card, and get to overclocking. Never did this before, so hope I don't brick it on my first go... hardware's very expensive around here. Since my card is Asus DC2, I take it this is the BIOS I need, right?
Asus Ti DCUII OC
[*] 80.80.34.00.10
[*] skyn3t-Ti-DCUII-OC.zip 135k .zip file

Yeah, I know it's a stupid question, but there's an expensive toy on the line, and I want to be sure!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teh Bottleneck*
> 
> Just had a nasty scare, tested my stock 780 Ti on a freshly installed 1440p monitor, ran Uningine Valley, and started getting a ton of artifacts on the mountain textures. Thought there was a problem with my card, but Google says it's a known issue with the latest driver. A shame, as I enjoy starring at the Valley benchmark. Anyways, guess it's time to flash the card, and get to overclocking. Never did this before, so hope I don't brick it on my first go... hardware's very expensive around here. Since my card is Asus DC2, I take it this is the BIOS I need, right?
> Asus Ti DCUII OC
> [*] 80.80.34.00.10
> [*] skyn3t-Ti-DCUII-OC.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> Yeah, I know it's a stupid question, but there's an expensive toy on the line, and I want to be sure!


Our bios is in the OP (opening post), flash guide and flash tool in my SIG!

My volt mod for when you are feeling brave enough:
Quote:


> _*For those who want to try it* *AT YOUR OWN RISK*
> 
> *VOLT MOD FOR ASUS GTX 780Ti DCUII with Voltage controller CHL8318 up to 1,300V*
> 
> Go to profiles folder inside Afterburner folder :
> 
> 
> 
> Now open the: VEN_10DE&DEV_1004&SUBSYS_27843842&REV_A1&BUS_3&DEV_0&FN_0.... files inside the profiles folder and add
> these lines:
> 
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection = 0
> VDDC_CHL8318_Detection = 44h
> 
> Now save and close notepad and restart Afterburner, it will ask you to reboot!_


Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GosuPl*
> 
> My 780 Ti Lighting...Just died .
> On 1.212v and 1.115 PLL
> 
> 1400/7000. Run Fire Strike Extreme and screen goes black, next resrtart PC manulay and card go to full 100% fans, and Power Leds dosen,t work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DC 2 Still work perfectly.
> 
> What a shame, this card died on non LN2 bios...
> Go to RMA


you can join me in waiting for the next xxx Ti Lightning


----------



## GosuPl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> you can join me in waiting for the next xxx Ti Lightning


Now i'm waiting for my injured 780 Ti Lighting, just while ago sending on RMA. Hope, good people can safe her life ;-)


----------



## Teh Bottleneck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Our bios is in the OP (opening post), flash guide and flash tool in my SIG!
> 
> My volt mod for when you are feeling brave enough:
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Hm, downloaded all the tools, now I just need a few moments to gather the strength to use them!
And yeah, saw that volt mod, but since I'm sticking with air cooling, it probably wouldn't end well...


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Dangerous... in LN2 mode it has a bug that burns the card...
> IMO use GPU tweak to monitor settings (nothing else) and PrecisionX to set voltages! Just my opinion!
> IMO Mem Oc is pointless (with a couple exceptions) unless benching and you are drawing more current increasing resistance and in turn heat you don't need...


That's actually good to know, I did see someone mention about using burn corrupted their BIOS.
I really only use it for monitoring (created a link directly to monitor to bypass the GPU Tweak main app), nothing else will pick up the VRM and memory temps, just keeping and eye on them due to using the Kraken.
We all know it doesn't cool the VRM's well, but it seems to be keeping it under what the stock DCUII cooler did.

I've always used Afterburner, found it easier, but if PrecisionX works better I'll use that instead.


----------



## Hate420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> OR...


Awesome, thanks OccamRazor! I will give it a shot and report back.


----------



## Teh Bottleneck

Alright, flashed the card, everything went smoothly!
With no voltage changes, it's stable @ 1176, temps around 65... I'm a little disappointed, was hoping I could hit 1202. Will try raising the voltage later...
EDIT: Ended up clicking on "K-Boost" in the "Voltage" tab in Precision, my screen turned black and I had to restart. Now, the K-Boost option is written in green, like it's activated or something. What did I just do?

EDIT2: Nevermind, everything's back to normal...


----------



## 352227

Hi - what is the point in flashing the 780ti with a new differenet custom BIOS?

Just curious....


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teh Bottleneck*
> 
> Alright, flashed the card, everything went smoothly!
> With no voltage changes, it's stable @ 1176, temps around 65... I'm a little disappointed, was hoping I could hit 1202. Will try raising the voltage later...
> EDIT: Ended up clicking on "K-Boost" in the "Voltage" tab in Precision, my screen turned black and I had to restart. Now, the K-Boost option is written in green, like it's activated or something. What did I just do?


You enabled K-boost, meaning you will have stable voltage (all you set up to 1,212V)
Leave power slider at default 100%, only increase by 10% steps it if it hits maximum all the time and you experience stutters and frame drops!
Now, Increase the voltage to 1,212V and set the core to 1202mhz ( leave memory at default too)! and go from there!
Set the fan to 100% and keep an eye out for temperatures above 79C ( most 780Ti throttle above it, some even above 65C)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> Hi - what is the point in flashing the 780ti with a new differenet custom BIOS?
> Just curious....


It allows you to have higher voltage up to 1,212V and increased TDP if your card is restricted, as all card are different ( have different leakage values) some lucky people wont need to flash any bios as stock is enough for their gaming!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## 352227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> It allows you to have higher voltage up to 1,212V and increased TDP if your card is restricted, as all card are different ( have different leakage values) some lucky people wont need to flash any bios as stock is enough for their gaming!


Cheers mate, think I'm good for now (may be back in the future if I get greedy!), 780ti's are the bomb


----------



## Teh Bottleneck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You enabled K-boost, meaning you will have stable voltage (all you set up to 1,212V)
> Leave power slider at default 100%, only increase by 10% steps it if it hits maximum all the time and you experience stutters and frame drops!
> Now, Increase the voltage to 1,212V and set the core to 1202mhz ( leave memory at default too)! and go from there!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


I see... so, you are saying K-Boost must be enabled if I want the 1,212V?
Because I noticed it also prevents the card from downclocking, resulting in more heat and noise during normal PC use. Or am I missing something?


----------



## ssgwright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teh Bottleneck*
> 
> I see... so, you are saying K-Boost must be enabled if I want the 1,212V?
> Because I noticed it also prevents the card from downclocking, resulting in more heat and noise during normal PC use. Or am I missing something?


no you're right, k-boost keeps the constant voltage of whatever you set. Disabled it throttles down when not needed.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teh Bottleneck*
> 
> I see... so, you are saying K-Boost must be enabled if I want the 1,212V?
> Because I noticed it also prevents the card from downclocking, resulting in more heat and noise during normal PC use. Or am I missing something?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> no you're right, *k-boost keeps the constant voltage of whatever you set. Disabled it throttles down when not needed*.


THIS!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Teh Bottleneck

That's a shame, was hoping there'd be something like offset voltage on the CPU... guess I'll go do some gaming on my new card, check out the performance, and decide a bit later if I want to keep overclocking. Anyways, thanks for the help!


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> It allows you to have higher voltage up to 1,212V and increased TDP if your card is restricted, as all card are different ( have different leakage values) some lucky people wont need to flash any bios as stock is enough for their gaming!


Oh come on man, a 1200Mhz OC is not enough for gaming, We want more POWER









Seems like this little Ti group will be killing the new GTX980 for a while too..


----------



## afokke

EVGA 780 Ti Superclocked (03G-P4-2884-KR) dropped $40 on Newegg, I should probably pick one up while I can.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teh Bottleneck*
> 
> That's a shame, was hoping there'd be something like offset voltage on the CPU... guess I'll go do some gaming on my new card, check out the performance, and decide a bit later if I want to keep overclocking. Anyways, thanks for the help!


There is, don't enable kboost and just set the slider to 1.212v that will give you 1.212v under load and voltage will drop down at idle.


----------



## nick779

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked107*
> 
> I'd be doing the same but with Delta fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love Delta fans. I'm not planning on overclocking the card but in your time owning it, have you done any oc at all to it? How well did it run on stock air?


Im right there with you, My H105 has 4 AFB1212VHs all PWM models. Its quite a nice setup.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nick779*
> 
> Im right there with you, My H105 has 4 AFB1212VHs all PWM models. Its quite a nice setup.


So its like gaming in a wind tunnel?


----------



## nick779

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> So its like gaming in a wind tunnel?


Not at all actually, my fans never hit 100% because the temps arent high enough at full load. They tend to top out at around 2100rpm in game, but they will get around 2700-2800 when loading levels and stuff. Max on them is 3100 iirc.

All but my side exhaust fan are Deltas. I switched a rear 2300rpm 120 yate as the rear intake, and 2 140mm 1300rpm Hyperboras as front intake all to cheap $8 Delta AFB1212Ms (2300rpm max) from ebay, all set to spin around 1200rpm and my temps dropped 4c idle and 6c under load

I dont really mind some ambient white noise as I used to game on laptops with coolers that would hit around 45+db. Now the laptop cooler was annoying, but a quiet air movement noise doesnt bother me.

I found a guy who has 2 120mm 6600rpm sans aces in the front intake positions and PWMs them to 900rpm. Its nasty at full speed though lol


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Ok! I lowered the fan from [email protected]% to [email protected]% but dont trust the fan profile, always make a new fan curve with the OC software!
> I dont like the fan profile at all, do me a favor, if you can of course: tell me how many fans are there and measure the size of the fans and the fans blades please, so i can (very roughly) calculate the air intake to estimate some values, i will revamp the entire profile, the 780Ti works best bellow 75C core!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


With the new BIOS you posted I have not seen temps go over 75C. I like the new idle at 30% but really wish it was even lower. Since the original was at 1100 RPM/48%, is there any way to cut this in half? 550 RPM/24% would be perfect for this card.

Note that the card has 3 huge fans: 2 x 80mm and 1 x 90mm. See attached image. As far as I know they can spin at 2200 to 2300 RPM Max. I have not had a chance to measure the blades but this should give you a rough idea of the CFM they're pushing out.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> There is, don't enable kboost and just set the slider to 1.212v that will give you 1.212v under load and voltage will drop down at idle.


The downside is potentially a less stable OC and more driver crashes if you're pushing your card's limits.


----------



## Teh Bottleneck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> The downside is potentially a less stable OC and more driver crashes if you're pushing your card's limits.


That's acceptable, I'd take a small decrease in the OC potential over more heat and noise. I'll be happy if I can get my card stable at 1255 with temps staying in the 70-75 range.


----------



## Masked107

What fan controller are you using? My Sentry mix 2 is on its way.


----------



## Teh Bottleneck

Sadly, seems I can't get the card stable over 1229, and even then, with the fan at 100%, core temps are 77, with VRM temps being 85-90. Guess I don't have too great of a sample...


----------



## gordan

Does anyone know of a 780TiTitan model with dual DP connectors? I totally want one of the announces Dell 5K (no, not 4K) monitors but to drive it at full refresh rate takes dual DP inputs. :-/


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> With the new BIOS you posted I have not seen temps go over 75C. I like the new idle at 30% but really wish it was even lower. Since the original was at 1100 RPM/48%, is there any way to cut this in half? 550 RPM/24% would be perfect for this card.
> Note that the card has 3 huge fans: 2 x 80mm and 1 x 90mm. See attached image. As far as I know they can spin at 2200 to 2300 RPM Max. I have not had a chance to measure the blades but this should give you a rough idea of the CFM they're pushing out.


Try this one, not sure it will work: MIN FAN: 600RPM/20% fan:

skyn3t-palit-jetstream-780TiALTFANPROFILEV2.zip 135k .zip file


Feedback please!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Try this one, not sure it will work: MIN FAN: 600RPM/20% fan:
> 
> skyn3t-palit-jetstream-780TiALTFANPROFILEV2.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> 
> Feedback please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Thank you Occam! I will try it this afternoon once I get home.. (currently at work)


----------



## hwoverclkd

Does that Palit jetstream have the same BIOS as its counterpart in PNY? I wonder how those cards perform, there's not much information about them over the internet.


----------



## nick779

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked107*
> 
> What fan controller are you using? My Sentry mix 2 is on its way.


Im currently using my motherboard to control all of them. the AFB1212M's only draw .45A max so I have a header controlling 2 of them, a header controlling a single AFB1212M and then I have a 4 wire PWM splitter that pulls power from a moles to power the 4 AFB1212VHs, but has a connector that gives the mobo PWM and a tach output


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Does that Palit jetstream have the same BIOS as its counterpart in PNY? I wonder how those cards perform, there's not much information about them over the internet.


The cards and BIOS are identical. The only difference is the vendor ID (Palit vs. PNY) in the BIOS, AFAIK...


----------



## GosuPl

I sold my DC2 and will buy 2x 780 Ti Matrix for SLI (durning time w8 for my Lighting fate ;-) ).
How much i can rise PEX_VDD /3.3v voltage and VRM clock khz ?
My Matrix (when i have one) work on 1381/8000 with 1.1v PEX . And what excaclty this voltages do?

Btw can you increase core voltage without bios modificaction? GPU Tweak can't do it, seems like blocked :/


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GosuPl*
> 
> I sold my DC2 and will buy 2x 780 Ti Matrix for SLI (durning time w8 for my Lighting fate ;-) ).
> How much i can rise PEX_VDD /3.3v voltage and VRM clock khz ?
> My Matrix (when i have one) work on 1381/8000 with 1.1v PEX . And what excaclty this voltages do?
> 
> Btw can you increase core voltage without bios modificaction? GPU Tweak can't do it, seems like blocked :/


How are you cooling your Matrix?

If you're using the stock cooler watch your VRM temps, these things run at 97c+ with STOCK voltages.


----------



## GosuPl

Stock cooler, but when played games or benchmarks ;-) I set fans from 80 to 95%
I Play with headphones, so this is not problem for me.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GosuPl*
> 
> Stock cooler, but when played games or benchmarks ;-) I set fans from 80 to 95%
> I Play with headphones, so this is not problem for me.


No worries, the VRM's still heat up though.
Only way I could keep them down myself was to stick a Kraken G10 on it, VRM's stay around 75c max.

The stupid (but nice looking) red fan shroud blocks a lot of air from escaping the fins, so it pools around the vram and VRM's until it comes out the back (near the power plugs).
If you're adventurous remove the red cover, cooling improves and so does noise.
Also if you don't get one of those stupid screw stickers, replace the TIM, they have done a horrible job on these cards, when I did my temps dropped from 82c to 75c.
But I got the OK in writing from Asus to remove the stock cooler and not void warranty.

So hard to find a water block from local retailers for this card, I can only order it directly from EK Web.

But the card is a good overclocker, got mine up to 1200Mhz with only 110% TDP

Just a heads up about the quirks of the stock cooler.


----------



## ralphi59

Hi schoolmonkey, you test your card with which soft please?
I'm rockstable 1hour valley at 1305 core 115 pt.
Evga sc reference.
1 hour of valley it s enough you think?
Big up from France.


----------



## ralphi59

At 1.149 vcore and 112 pt not 115


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Try this one, not sure it will work: MIN FAN: 600RPM/20% fan:
> 
> skyn3t-palit-jetstream-780TiALTFANPROFILEV2.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> 
> Feedback please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


This BIOS works quite well! I played BF4 for over an hour and temp maxed out at 70c.









PrecisionX and AB reports the fan at 20%/690 RPM, so the RPMs are a bit higher than 600. Not really a problem as the card is much much quieter at idle than it was at 1100 RPM/ 48%.

I would says that for anyone who has a Palit JetStream or re-badged PNY card, this is the best BIOS to install.

*Big thanks to Occam for updating the BIOS!*


----------



## 352227

I have an ASUS GTX 780ti Direct CU II 3GB OC - as you know this is factory overclocked, is it worth overclocking even more? Will I see difference in FPS in say BF4?

See build in my sig....


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> This BIOS works quite well! I played BF4 for over an hour and temp maxed out at 70c.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrecisionX and AB reports the fan at 20%/690 RPM, so the RPMs are a bit higher than 600. Not really a problem as the card is much much quieter at idle than it was at 1100 RPM/ 48%.
> I would says that for anyone who has a Palit JetStream or re-badged PNY card, this is the best BIOS to install.
> *Big thanks to Occam for updating the BIOS!*


It has 15% fan tolerance: 600 RPM x 15% = 690 RPM!








Glad you are happy!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Try this one, not sure it will work: MIN FAN: 600RPM/20% fan:
> 
> skyn3t-palit-jetstream-780TiALTFANPROFILEV2.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> 
> Feedback please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This BIOS works quite well! I played BF4 for over an hour and temp maxed out at 70c.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrecisionX and AB reports the fan at 20%/690 RPM, so the RPMs are a bit higher than 600. Not really a problem as the card is much much quieter at idle than it was at 1100 RPM/ 48%.
> 
> I would says that for anyone who has a Palit JetStream or re-badged PNY card, this is the best BIOS to install.
> 
> *Big thanks to Occam for updating the BIOS!*
Click to expand...

looking forward to bench results!


----------



## eBombzor

Wow NVidia (or EVGA)...

My temps dropped 8 C after a few hours of burn-in time. (Prolimatech PK-3)

BTW, in order to open the shroud you only need a T6 screwdriver. You can ignore the T8 screws and remove the shroud perfectly fine.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> 
> 
> Wow NVidia (or EVGA)...
> 
> My temps dropped 8 C after a few hours of burn-in time. (Prolimatech PK-3)
> 
> BTW, in order to open the shroud you only need a T6 screwdriver. You can ignore the T8 screws and remove the shroud perfectly fine.


I've been tossing up wehter to replace the TIM on my Galaxies. Anyones know which TIM they use? I was looking at IC Diamond or MX-4.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> I've been tossing up wehter to replace the TIM on my Galaxies. Anyones know which TIM they use? I was looking at IC Diamond or MX-4.


"IC Diamond or MX-4" either one is good and you wont see any great difference between them!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> I've been tossing up wehter to replace the TIM on my Galaxies. Anyones know which TIM they use? I was looking at IC Diamond or MX-4.


Neither, I would suggest you go with this:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835426020


----------



## falb0ner

Hello everyone

So i was able to successfully flash the 780Ti ASUS DCU 2 bios onto my card, however after toying around within MSI Afterburner, it longer shows 1.2 volts? it's pegged at 1.112? i've tried uninstalling MSI Afterburner and removing all left over files but the card will not go back to the 1.2v. Any ideas? setting Nvidia control panel to "prefer maximum performance" doesn't help.

adjusting sliders don't seem to help either.

http://i.imgur.com/pq0mKEm.png


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falb0ner*
> 
> Hello everyone
> 
> So i was able to successfully flash the 780Ti ASUS DCU 2 bios onto my card, however after toying around within MSI Afterburner, it longer shows 1.2 volts? it's pegged at 1.112? i've tried uninstalling MSI Afterburner and removing all left over files but the card will not go back to the 1.2v. Any ideas? setting Nvidia control panel to "prefer maximum performance" doesn't help.
> 
> adjusting sliders don't seem to help either.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/pq0mKEm.png


Did you reboot after flashing etc?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> 
> 
> Wow NVidia (or EVGA)...
> 
> My temps dropped 8 C after a few hours of burn-in time. (Prolimatech PK-3)


Beat this one..lol
Stock TIM on a GTX780ti Matrix (Good one Asus)
I'm still yet to get all the TIM off the surrounding resisters...lol

http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/20140814_100512_zpsb1f078f7.jpg.html


----------



## gordan

Too much is better than too little. Too much will get squeezed out fairly quickly with fan vibration and heat, under the pressure of the springs under the screws. Sure, it's messy when you take the heatsink off, but it won't damage anything.

As for thermal compound, I'm still going through my stocks of AS5. I'm sure the latest, bleeding edge compound might shave as much as 0.5C off the GPU temperatures compared to AS5, but replacing original TIM with anything (including mayonnaise according to some reports) will make far a big improvement.


----------



## hwoverclkd

This is somewhat similar to what most car manufacturers put as stock tires and enthusiasts hate them. They all go for better mpg.

At least EVGA's stock TIM on my gpu was done (spread out) nicely and was very easy to remove.


----------



## falb0ner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOPOKE*
> 
> Did you reboot after flashing etc?


Yes


----------



## falb0ner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOPOKE*
> 
> Did you reboot after flashing etc?


and sorry i wasn't very detailed in my original post. Last night i flashed my bios, successfully completed and rebooted. MSi Afterburner showed 1.2 volts as it should of...however i started doing some benchmarks and eventually i noticed i couldn't hit 1.2 volts anymore. I'm at a loss as i can't find anyone else who has had this issue from Google searching last night.

Also, i also flashed my friends card and after i swapped his card and put mine back in...that's when i started having this issue. Do you think Nvidia Control Panel might be an issue?

Any input/advice is appreciated. Should i try to re-flash my GPU again and maybe in re-install GPU drivers?


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falb0ner*
> 
> and sorry i wasn't very detailed in my original post. Last night i flashed my bios, successfully completed and rebooted. MSi Afterburner showed 1.2 volts as it should of...however i started doing some benchmarks and eventually i noticed i couldn't hit 1.2 volts anymore. I'm at a loss as i can't find anyone else who has had this issue from Google searching last night.
> 
> Any input/advice is appreciated. Should i try to re-flash my GPU again and maybe in re-install GPU drivers?


Try using precision x 4.2.1 msi afterburner doesn't work to control voltage for 780 ti.


----------



## falb0ner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> Try using precision x 4.2.1 msi afterburner doesn't work to control voltage for 780 ti.


I'll try that...just to confirm though....MSi Afterburner DID show 1.2 volts for a while. for the Skyn3t bios flash, it should default to 1.2 volts without modification right? or will i have to force it with Precision X?


----------



## Lukas026

Hello there guys

somehow I screwed up a reference cooler on my EVGA GeForce 780ti and now I am in need of a one.

So I decided I will write here, becouse there is so many WC users and there might be someone who would be willing to sell me their reference cooler.

I dont mind if it is a "Titan" style or and "ACX" version.

So if there is anybody who can help me out throw me a PM.

I live in Czech republic in middle Europe. Ofc I will pay for the cooler some money and the shipping cost also.

Thank you very much.

PS: Last think I though about: would be someone here kind enough who would buy a brand new ACX cooler from EVGA US (http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-FS-3790-B9) and than send it to my adress ? Again I would pay all the cost of the cooler and shipping. Unfortunately EVGA EU dont have them...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> Hello there guys
> somehow I screwed up a reference cooler on my EVGA GeForce 780ti and now I am in need of a one.
> So I decided I will write here, becouse there is so many WC users and there might be someone who would be willing to sell me their reference cooler.
> I dont mind if it is a "Titan" style or and "ACX" version.
> So if there is anybody who can help me out throw me a PM.
> I live in Czech republic in middle Europe. Ofc I will pay for the cooler some money and the shipping cost also.
> Thank you very much.
> PS: Last think I though about: would be someone here kind enough who would buy a brand new ACX cooler from EVGA US (http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-FS-3790-B9) and than send it to my adress ? Again I would pay all the cost of the cooler and shipping. Unfortunately EVGA EU dont have them...


You know you cant buy or sell stuff here in the threads, there are appropriate places for it at OCN!

Go here: *OCN MARKETPLACE*

But first read here:

*Marketplace Rules*

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falb0ner*
> 
> I'll try that...just to confirm though....MSi Afterburner DID show 1.2 volts for a while. for the Skyn3t bios flash, it should default to 1.2 volts without modification right? or will i have to force it with Precision X?


Not sure how the skynet bios for dcuII is setup. My reference card (with skynet bios) would jump to 1.2v but then settle back to 1.187v under load.


----------



## falb0ner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> Not sure how the skynet bios for dcuII is setup. My reference card (with skynet bios) would jump to 1.2v but then settle back to 1.187v under load.


yea, there wasn't a .txt file with the .ROM file so i'm not sure either. I'll try the version of Precision X as you stated earlier tonight and i'll let you know. thanks for your help!


----------



## Lukas026

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You know you cant buy or sell stuff here in the threads, there are appropriate places for it at OCN!
> 
> Go here: *OCN MARKETPLACE*
> 
> But first read here:
> 
> *Marketplace Rules*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Ouch sorry my bad. I havent realized it.

Will read through it and see what I can do.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> looking forward to bench results!


I don't do much benching any more; I mostly just play BF4 when I have some free time. Job, wife and family keep me pretty busy.









The last time I ran Firestrike, it was right around 11,500.

Here is the Guru3D bench for my card at stock settings:


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> As for thermal compound, I'm still going through my stocks of AS5. I'm sure the latest, bleeding edge compound might shave as much as 0.5C off the GPU temperatures compared to AS5


Gelid GC Extreme is 2 C better than AS5 per reviews. Here is one link:

http://www.tomshardware.com/charts/thermal-compound-charts/-4-CPU-Air-Cooling-High-Pressure,3364.html

There are other reviews that confirm this. 2 deg C is not huge, but it is measurable and relatively inexpensive to achieve.


----------



## falb0ner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> Try using precision x 4.2.1 msi afterburner doesn't work to control voltage for 780 ti.


you're the best...you just saved me another day of headache!


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falb0ner*
> 
> you're the best...you just saved me another day of headache!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


No problem, glad I could help. Another thing is you have power target at 150% in the screen shot you posted. Leave that at 100% unless you experience throttling then increase in 10% increments. With the skynet bios 100% power target is higher wattage then stock already.


----------



## falb0ner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> No problem, glad I could help. Another thing is you have power target at 150% in the screen shot you posted. Leave that at 100% unless you experience throttling then increase in 10% increments. With the skynet bios 100% power target is higher wattage then stock already.


thanks...didn't know that. back @ 100%. i'll be eventually dialing in my o/c over the weekend so i now know how to properly adjust pwoer


----------



## 50shadesofray

Hey guys, been awhile since i have been to this thread! I was wondering, since so many of you have watercooled, if any of you would be willing to sell me the reference cooler, I need it for a 770 that is sitting in my hadron air... Its an acx version, it also sounds like a jet engine...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falb0ner*
> 
> thanks..*.didn't know that*. back @ 100%. i'll be eventually dialing in my o/c over the weekend so i now know how to properly adjust pwoer


That's because people are not born all knowing!








Read my articles about it:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_"You can always choose with the slider what ever power target your card will have: Min 300W - Max 600W, my advice has always been to leave PT at default 300W = 100% and only increase it if you see stutters or frame drops!
As soon as you increase the slider and your card is power hungry, the voltage will allow more current into the card (THE AMOUNT ALWAYS DEPENDING ON THE SLIDER) and usually with stock air coolers (ACX as well) that are *not capable of handling more than 350W of continued heat but to a much lesser extent a split second heat spike in the mosfets (VRM's)*! on top of that i see lots of people using kombustor, mining, oc scanner, occt etc *without knowing exactly how those programs should be run*,( If anyone interested in mining with 780Ti, PM *Gordan* for the safest settings) loading the card to an extreme generating more heat that the cooler can handle!



In RED the Power Mosfets (Actually DrMos Modules for High current DC-DC conversion) for core and Memory (U8-U13 = core, U98/U99 Memory)
(The problem with Mosfets is their tiny size, they generate huge amounts of heat and only have a very small size making it very difficult to dissipate all that heat effectively, if there is a heat spike, even with LN2 they just "blow"...)


In Yellow the Inductors (Current) [R22] for the core and [R33] for the memory

In BLUE the Capacitors (Voltage)



(An capacitor and inductor are similar in the way that a capacitor resists a change of a voltage and an inductor resists a change in current. The way how 'strong' they can resist depends on their value.)

In GREEN more Mosfets (4) and the NCP4206 Voltage controller 6 Phases




Unseen in the pic are: Memory voltage controller and the monitoring chip INA3221



Now:

ON AIR COOLING (STOCK COOLER, ACX, COOLER WITH LESS DISSIPATION THAN 350W

DON'T GO OVER:

With newer bios revisions: 300W x 120% PT = 360W
With older bios revisions: 330W x 110% PT= 363W

WATERCOOLING:

ANY BIOS REVISION: be extremely careful with anything over 450W!"_





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB/PrecisionX gets its hardware monitor readings from!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP with my formula:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)_





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_"...Voltage is just is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work, Current is the flow of electric charge and wattage is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage! *V * I = W* ("I" is the variable for current, or amperage, in electronics and physics. It stands for "Impetus".)








When you set a higher power limit, you are allowing for more amperage to be drawn, but it doesnt mean ITS drawing that amperage as its just a upper limit you set with the slider!
It depends on the load the card has from the software its running! The more harsher it is the more power it draws, voltage only will allow more amperage to flow.
Conductor materials tend to increase their resistivity with an increase in temperature!
The reasons for these changes in resistivity can be explained by considering the flow of current through the material. The flow of current is actually the movement of electrons from one atom to another under the influence of an electric field. Electrons are very small negatively charged particles and will be repelled by a negative electric charge and attracted by a positive electric charge. Therefore if an electric potential is applied across a conductor (positive at one end, negative at the other) electrons will "migrate" from atom to atom towards the positive terminal.
Only some electrons are free to migrate however. Others within each atom are held so tightly to their particular atom that even an electric field will not dislodge them. The current flowing in the material is therefore due to the movement of "free electrons" and the number of free electrons within any material compared with those tightly bound to their atoms is what governs whether a material is a good conductor (many free electrons) or a good insulator (hardly any free electrons).
The effect of heat on the atomic structure of a material is to make the atoms vibrate, and the higher the temperature the more violently the atoms vibrate.
In a conductor, which already has a large number of free electrons flowing through it, the vibration of the atoms causes many collisions between the free electrons and the captive electrons. Each collision uses up some energy from the free electron and is the basic cause of resistance. The more the atoms jostle around in the material the more collisions are caused and hence the greater the resistance to current flow.
So to sum it up, we want lower temperatures which lead to lower electrical resistance, hence having less heat produced as waste and more power to our Titans/780´s cores to OC higher!
HEAT KILLS!
Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit.
The lower the temperature the better! My advice is always go water, that way your VRM's are roughly the same temperature as the core, max VRM's operating temperature is 85C (voltage controller, caps etc) on some parts and others( mosfets) 125C (Absolute MAX), so, hitting 80C on the core means that other VRM components are above spec temp and others and below!
Rule of the thumb in semi-conductors is 10C less doubles the elements life, also leakage current increases exponentially (leakage current doubles for every 8 to 10 °C increase in temperature). This is a very good reason to try to keep the operating temperature as low as possible!







"_



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *50shadesofray*
> 
> Hey guys, been awhile since i have been to this thread! I was wondering, since so many of you have watercooled, if any of you would be willing to sell me the reference cooler, I need it for a 770 that is sitting in my hadron air... Its an acx version, it also sounds like a jet engine...


Same i wrote earlier: http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/13200_100#post_22829941 goes to you before a Mod catches you:









"You know you cant buy or sell stuff here in the threads, there are appropriate places for it at OCN!

Go here: *OCN MARKETPLACE*

But first read here:

*Marketplace Rules*"

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Lukas026

I asked Occam by PM but I would like to also know your opinion:

Will 780ti card with ACX cooler fit inside Bitfenix Prodigy mini-ITX case ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> Will 780ti card with ACX cooler fit inside Bitfenix Prodigy mini-ITX case ?


Yes, its no longer than a reference model.


----------



## falb0ner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Read my articles about it:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


thank you for ALL of that information, i'll have some reading to do this weekend







.

i had have an additional question, i'm hoping you can either refer me to another thread or shed some insight: when i put my (2) 780Tis in SLi....let's say one overclocks farther than the other...will they both be able to operate at their max speeds or will the slower card "down clock" so both cards operate at the same MHZ?

I've never ran more than (1) GPU so all of this is new to me. Thank you again for your help.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falb0ner*
> 
> thank you for ALL of that information, i'll have some reading to do this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> i had have an additional question, i'm hoping you can either refer me to another thread or shed some insight: when i put my (2) 780Tis in SLi....let's say one overclocks farther than the other...will they both be able to operate at their max speeds or will the slower card "down clock" so both cards operate at the same MHZ?
> 
> I've never ran more than (1) GPU so all of this is new to me. Thank you again for your help.


Only if you set the GPU clock offset to match both cards or easy ways flash the vBios in the front page and all you GPU will run at same clocks and will dowclock when not needed.


----------



## falb0ner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Only if you set the GPU clock offset to match both cards or easy ways flash the vBios in the front page and all you GPU will run at same clocks and will dowclock when not needed.


Thanks skyn3t, however i'm not 100% sure on what you mean. regarding the quoted info above, can you link or explain a bit more on what the 2 options are? i have both my ASUS DUII 780Tis flashed with your latest bios, and they'll both be under water in the next few months so i'm not pushing the o/c until then.

one last thing: having 2 different clock speeds on the 2 gpus...will that ever cause an issue?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falb0ner*
> 
> Thanks skyn3t, however i'm not 100% sure on what you mean. regarding the quoted info above, can you link or explain a bit more on what the 2 options are? i have both my ASUS DUII 780Tis flashed with your latest bios, and they'll both be under water in the next few months so i'm not pushing the o/c until then.
> 
> one last thing: having 2 different clock speeds on the 2 gpus...will that ever cause an issue?


If you have same bios in both GPU the clocks should be the same under load.
Otherwise two different GPU brand with different clocks and vbios.

If you don't enable SLI only the first GPU will be utilized.

Two different clocks speed will not cause issue but performance will not be the same. if they work together on same speed performance will be better


----------



## falb0ner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> If you have same bios in both GPU the clocks should be the same under load.
> Otherwise two different GPU brand with different clocks and vbios.
> 
> If you don't enable SLI only the first GPU will be utilized.
> 
> Two different clocks speed will not cause issue but performance will not be the same. if they work together on same speed performance will be better


Ahh yes, you are correct. however i forgot to tell you i will be overclocking both GPUs. So in the event both cards get different overclocking results, i'll have to "dumb down" the faster card to match the speed of the slower card right?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falb0ner*
> 
> Ahh yes, you are correct. however i forgot to tell you i will be overclocking both GPUs. So in the event both cards get different overclocking results, i'll have to "dumb down" the faster card to match the speed of the slower card right?


Right.


----------



## falb0ner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Right.


great, thank you for your response with my questions! And thank you for the great work with the custom ROM files!

Cheers!

-Anthony


----------



## pfinch

Hi guys,

I have a new GTX 780 TI Phantom with the following BIOS:

PhantomTI_80_80_34_00_16.zip 134k .zip file


Could you two (skyn3t or OccamRazor) please create me a new skyn3t BIOS for the great card. that would be awesome!









One more thing:
I want to use the Gainward EXPERTool to oc this baby... do I have to worry about anything when you mod the BIOS?


i have already pm'ed occamrazor... hope he's healthy and just busy.









I am really grateful to you and all members...great work!!!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pfinch*
> 
> Hi guys,
> I have a new GTX 780 TI Phantom with the following BIOS:
> 
> PhantomTI_80_80_34_00_16.zip 134k .zip file
> 
> Could you two (skyn3t or OccamRazor) please create me a new skyn3t BIOS for the great card. that would be awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more thing:
> I want to use the Gainward EXPERTool to oc this baby... do I have to worry about anything when you mod the BIOS?
> 
> i have already pm'ed occamrazor... hope he's healthy and just busy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really grateful to you and all members...great work!!!


We already have that bios version modded, just wait for the release!
Expertool is just another AB clone as PX is, however it might support the 780Ti as PX does!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## pfinch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> We already have that bios version modded, just wait for the release!
> Expertool is just another AB clone as PX is, however it might support the 780Ti as PX does!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Hi Occamrazor,

thank you for the quick answer.. i'll be patient









EXPERTool worked fine with my last PhantomTI. I was just wondering regarding the options 'Memory Overvoltage' and 'OverCurrent Limit'.
I don't think that PX and AB got these settings.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pfinch*
> 
> Hi Occamrazor,
> 
> thank you for the quick answer.. i'll be patient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EXPERTool worked fine with my last PhantomTI. I was just wondering regarding the options 'Memory Overvoltage' and 'OverCurrent Limit'.
> I don't think that PX and AB got these settings.


Don't know if it will work, your card has the NCP4208


but the PCB is non-reference, only by trying you will know if it works or not!
Now, memory wise i didn't see which controller it uses so i cannot comment if its controllable or not!
On top you see the INA3221 voltage monitoring controller!
Give it a go to see if you can get over 1,212V! And report back of course...









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## pfinch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Don't know if it will work, your card has the NCP4208
> 
> but the PCB is non-reference, only by trying you will know if it works or not!
> Now, memory wise i didn't see which controller it uses so i cannot comment if its controllable or not!
> On top you see the INA3221 voltage monitoring controller!
> Give it a go to see if you can get over 1,212V! And report back of course...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Nope 1.212 max.








but what i noticed with GPU-Z: with px i get 1.175 under load. Expertool just gives me 1.212 under load (gpu overvoltage tab activated). Maybe it disables LLC?!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pfinch*
> 
> Nope 1.212 max.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but what i noticed with GPU-Z: with px i get 1.175 under load. Expertool just gives me 1.212 under load (gpu overvoltage tab activated). Maybe it disables LLC?!


Yes its Vdroop, under load there is always a voltage drop, in this case the LLC default (1.212V - 0.025V = 1.175/185V )
Do not get confused with LLC commands, NCP4206/8 has reversed command descriptions, LLC 0% is not disabled, its at 100%! Meaning you only observe a mere 0.006V variation between the voltage you set and the observed voltage, even when read with a DMM its within those values!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GosuPl*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3991073
> 
> 1416/7600 on 1.175v core ! And 1.1 AUX
> 
> What a card!


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4017778

Ure card is downclocking for sure


----------



## GosuPl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4017778
> 
> Ure card is downclocking for sure


Maybe is GDDR5 correction, Lighting have Samsung memory.
When card back from RMA, i will test her again








Thx for tip


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Hello everyone. I just found this thread so forgive me for not reading through all 13000 posts!

My EVGA SC card was working fine for a couple of months when playing BF4 at 1080p. Then, I got a 2560 x 1440 monitor and now that I play at that resolution, I get artifacting, but only sometimes. I've only had the new monitor for 2 days so I need to do more testing to see if I can identify when or what causes this problem. I may ask for help here with how to deal with the issue. Like I said, the card worked flawlessly for a couple months at 1080p, but only now it's starting to act up.

These are the graphics glitches I'm seeing, as recorded by Shadowplay. Thanks for any help in advance! It's great to see a community like this on here.


----------



## Neo Zuko

I have a ROG Matrix 780 Ti... Should I be jelly of the new 980?


----------



## falcon26

What is the opinion on the gtx 980 is it much faster than the 780 to?


----------



## falcon26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> What is the opinion on the gtx 980 is it much faster than the 780 ti?


----------



## falcon26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> What is the opinion on the gtx 980 is it much faster than the 780 ti?


----------



## Neo Zuko

I read 10% faster than the 780 Ti at stock with far less power use.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarbacoaUSA*
> 
> Hello everyone. I just found this thread so forgive me for not reading through all 13000 posts!
> 
> My EVGA SC card was working fine for a couple of months when playing BF4 at 1080p. Then, I got a 2560 x 1440 monitor and now that I play at that resolution, I get artifacting, but only sometimes. I've only had the new monitor for 2 days so I need to do more testing to see if I can identify when or what causes this problem. I may ask for help here with how to deal with the issue. Like I said, the card worked flawlessly for a couple months at 1080p, but only now it's starting to act up.
> 
> These are the graphics glitches I'm seeing, as recorded by Shadowplay. Thanks for any help in advance! It's great to see a community like this on here.


Same stuff happened to me. This is due to boost overclocking the card to high.
skyn3t and OccamRazor fixed it for us by creating a new BIOS.
Give it a try! Works awesome-o!


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Same stuff happened to me. This is due to boost overclocking the card to high.
> skyn3t and OccamRazor fixed it for us by creating a new BIOS.
> Give it a try! Works awesome-o!


Thanks for the reply. Is that the bios in the opening post? The one labeled for EVGA 780 Ti SC?

If it's a boost clock issue, can't you just "underclock" the boost with something like EVGAs Precision software instead of replacing the bios? I have not played with overclocking video cards before, so if my questions are newb, that's why. 

I have not changed bios for a video card before. Will it invalidate the warranty? Will I be able to put the stock bios back if I want to?

Thanks, and if these questions are all answered elsewhere, just send me a link please, and I can read there.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarbacoaUSA*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Is that the bios in the opening post? The one labeled for EVGA 780 Ti SC?
> 
> If it's a boost clock issue, can't you just "underclock" the boost with something like EVGAs Precision software instead of replacing the bios? I have not played with overclocking video cards before, so if my questions are newb, that's why.
> 
> I have not changed bios for a video card before. Will it invalidate the warranty? Will I be able to put the stock bios back if I want to?
> 
> Thanks, and if these questions are all answered elsewhere, just send me a link please, and I can read there.


The turbo will keep control of the clocks eventually. Changing the numbers in EVGA Precision won't let the card run at those settings.
With the new BIOS skyn3t and OccamRazor build for us you are back in control. Turbo has been disabled and additional you get more Vcore to gain even more Mhz and prevent artifacts due to more voltage =)

Which one of the following EVGA cards do you have?

780TI SC w/ ACX
or
780TI SC

I suggest downloading GPU-Z and look at the BIOS numbers. It should match.
Also with the tool skyn3t and OccamRazor build there is a possibility to save the stock BIOS and flash it back when needed.
If you flash the skyn3t and OccamRazor BIOS your warranty is void. But if you flash back the original BIOS when in need of RMA it's all covered and warranty is valid again.


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> The turbo will keep control of the clocks eventually. Changing the numbers in EVGA Precision won't let the card run at those settings.
> With the new BIOS skyn3t and OccamRazor build for us you are back in control. Turbo has been disabled and additional you get more Vcore to gain even more Mhz and prevent artifacts due to more voltage =)
> 
> Which one of the following EVGA cards do you have?
> 
> 780TI SC w/ ACX
> or
> 780TI SC
> 
> I suggest downloading GPU-Z and look at the BIOS numbers. It should match.
> Also with the tool skyn3t and OccamRazor build there is a possibility to save the stock BIOS and flash it back when needed.
> If you flash the skyn3t and OccamRazor BIOS your warranty is void. But if you flash back the original BIOS when in need of RMA it's all covered and warranty is valid again.


I have the 780TI SC w/ ACX. I also have GPU-Z installed and can see all the details about the card in there. What do you mean, the bios numbers in gpuz should match? Match what?

I think what I'll do is download the new bios and tool so I can familiarize myself in case I need it. For now, I'll keep playing with the stock bios and settings until the artifacts come back. I've seen them in 2 out of 3 gaming sessions so far - the latest session had no issues.


----------



## skyn3t

I need two Owners with Galaxy HOF and Asus DCII for tool testing. person must be able to remote desktop using Teamviewer

PM me please ASAP.

Prefer : GPU under water or Air very low ambient for voltage testing.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I need two Owners with Galaxy HOF and Asus DCII for tool testing. person must be able to remote desktop using Teamviewer
> 
> PM me please ASAP.
> 
> Prefer : GPU under water or Air very low ambient for voltage testing.


U need to summon @owikh84


----------



## Nolo94

Hey guys, I just bought ASUS GeForce GTX 780 Ti DirectCU II like 2 weeks ago and its been crashing in games. So I tried to benchnark and it crashes within 5 seconds, what I mean by crash is the screen goes black and the card isnt sending any signal, then I have to restart the pc. I turned down the oc by about 70 MHz, thats where it seems to be more stable and stopped crashing. The card is already overclocked by Asus when it came (1020 MHz) default. Im am positive the card is not overheating. I heard that turning up max gpu voltage might fix this issue, but I havent tried that yet. Is there anything I can do to stop it from crashing? Im using Asus gpu tweak to modify the settings.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nolo94*
> 
> Hey guys, I just bought ASUS GeForce GTX 780 Ti DirectCU II like 2 weeks ago and its been crashing in games. So I tried to benchnark and it crashes within 5 seconds, what I mean by crash is the screen goes black and the card isnt sending any signal, then I have to restart the pc. I turned down the oc by about 70 MHz, thats where it seems to be more stable and stopped crashing. The card is already overclocked by Asus when it came (1020 MHz) default. Im am positive the card is not overheating. I heard that turning up max gpu voltage might fix this issue, but I havent tried that yet. Is there anything I can do to stop it from crashing? Im using Asus gpu tweak to modify the settings.


If it crashes at stock, its better to RMA, it could be a defective card!
This assuming you dont have any driver or OS problem!
If you can, do a fresh OS install (on a spare drive) and see if the issues remain, if they do then RMA, if they not, you have a software issue in your system!

Cheers

Occamrazor

EDIT: i just realized its your first post; did you try to re-install the drivers? remove the nvidia drivers and get DDU to clean the system of driver remains: http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html, then install nvidia latest WHQL drivers, if you use OC software remove it too and delete their install folders! run the benchmark again if it crashes a stock, you got your answer! RMA time!

Also:

*WELCOME TO OCN!!!!*


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Update on my issue. I have not done anything to the bios or settings on my card. I played BF4 for about two hours straight tonight at 120 fps and 120 Hz. Full servers, same maps as before and NO artifacts. Not sure what was different compared to yesterday.

One other issue I noticed today that happened twice is this: when the I join a server and the map is loading, the fps drops to 1 and the map never loads. I basically have to End Task the game and re-join and it was fine. This happened twice. Weird. Normally, during the loading map screen, the fps are steady at 30 (I guess they capped at that by the game due to the intro movie for the map that is playing or whatever. Anyway, no artifacts, but just this 1 fps issue twice.

I'll keep playing BF4 with the stock bios for a few more days and see what else happens. If things don't clear up, I will probably try putting the special bios from here on the card and keep my fingers crossed.  I guess, disabling the boost clock is supposed to fix my issue right? Thanks again for the help. If anyone has other ideas, let me know. I'll try to keep the thread up to date every now and then with my progress.

Hmmm, maybe if I tried playing at 144 Hz again it will cause the artifacts again...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarbacoaUSA*
> 
> Update on my issue. I have not done anything to the bios or settings on my card. I played BF4 for about two hours straight tonight at 120 fps and 120 Hz. Full servers, same maps as before and NO artifacts. Not sure what was different compared to yesterday.
> One other issue I noticed today that happened twice is this: when the I join a server and the map is loading, the fps drops to 1 and the map never loads. I basically have to End Task the game and re-join and it was fine. This happened twice. Weird. Normally, during the loading map screen, the fps are steady at 30 (I guess they capped at that by the game due to the intro movie for the map that is playing or whatever. Anyway, no artifacts, but just this 1 fps issue twice.
> I'll keep playing BF4 with the stock bios for a few more days and see what else happens. If things don't clear up, I will probably try putting the special bios from here on the card and keep my fingers crossed.  I guess, disabling the boost clock is supposed to fix my issue right? Thanks again for the help. If anyone has other ideas, let me know. I'll try to keep the thread up to date every now and then with my progress.
> Hmmm, maybe if I tried playing at 144 Hz again it will cause the artifacts again...


Please don't get me wrong, IMO you are in the wrong thread, BF4 is flawed, you are looking for an answer in hardware when the problem is the software!
Try a search like this one i just did: http://www.overclock.net/newsearch?search=BF4, you will find several issues with BF4! You have the search tab on top of the page!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Please don't get me wrong, IMO you are in the wrong thread, BF4 is flawed, you are looking for an answer in hardware when the problem is the software!
> Try a search like this one i just did: http://www.overclock.net/newsearch?search=BF4, you will find several issues with BF4! You have the search tab on top of the page!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Point well taken. However, why did BF4 work for many months, then suddenly give errors at the exact time that I started playing at the higher resolution? That's why I suspect hardware. I have another card (GTX 770) that worked flawlessly before too, so I may pop that in my system and see if I get any issues - that should rule out software or hardware as an issue. 

If you guys would rather I not post much about the issue, I get that, and will respect your wishes. I'll limit my posts to questions about the card and firmware and stuff here and search elsewhere for BF4 stuff.


----------



## navynuke499

Just had to post this because it had me rolling this morning.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/H-Frequency-GTX780TI-Public-Version-DDR5-1G-Game-Graphics-1048M-for-DirectX-11-/331282078617?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d21f35b99#ht_1088wt_1074


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarbacoaUSA*
> 
> Point well taken. However, why did BF4 work for many months, then suddenly give errors at the exact time that I started playing at the higher resolution? That's why I suspect hardware. I have another card (GTX 770) that worked flawlessly before too, so I may pop that in my system and see if I get any issues - that should rule out software or hardware as an issue.
> If you guys would rather I not post much about the issue, I get that, and will respect your wishes. I'll limit my posts to questions about the card and firmware and stuff here and search elsewhere for BF4 stuff.


I was just widening the possible solutions to your problem! As long you stay on topic there is no problem in posting here of course! Usually when we stray from topic for too long ( it happens sometimes) the moderators come in and issue a warning or tell us to open another thread on the subject, its forum rules and we have to abide!








Did you ever read the ToS (Terms of Service)? It was the first thing i did when i joined and i believe its a MUST for everyone! ( Not saying you must or you need to) just pointing out to anyone that reads this post! Its in the bottom of every page or you can find it here: *ToS (Terms of Service)*









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> Just had to post this because it had me rolling this morning.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/H-Frequency-GTX780TI-Public-Version-DDR5-1G-Game-Graphics-1048M-for-DirectX-11-/331282078617?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d21f35b99#ht_1088wt_1074


People actually bought this crap and left positive feedback








I wonder what the heck it actually is...

Oh I found it on aliexpress as well..lol


----------



## vallonen

Just RMA your card. It's not the first time Asus sells factory overclocked cards that are unstable and crash.

Ninja edit.
If your 770 works in BF4 your 780 from Asus is broken.


----------



## Nolo94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> If it crashes at stock, its better to RMA, it could be a defective card!
> This assuming you dont have any driver or OS problem!
> If you can, do a fresh OS install (on a spare drive) and see if the issues remain, if they do then RMA, if they not, you have a software issue in your system!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor
> 
> EDIT: i just realized its your first post; did you try to re-install the drivers? remove the nvidia drivers and get DDU to clean the system of driver remains: http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html, then install nvidia latest WHQL drivers, if you use OC software remove it too and delete their install folders! run the benchmark again if it crashes a stock, you got your answer! RMA time!
> 
> Also:
> 
> *WELCOME TO OCN!!!!*


Yeah, i wiped out drivers with the ddu and tried like 4 different ones, it did not fix my problem. Ive already sent a letter to where I bought the card, I hope they will rma it for me and not come up with some crap. I tried pretty much everything except reinstalling OS to stop it from crashing and nothing works except turning down clock speed, to a point where it stopped crashing at all. Its clearly a defective card but I just wanted to ask here in case someone is having similar problems or in case they refuse my rma.


----------



## falb0ner

Hoping someone can help me out.

So my 2nd ASUS DCU2 780Ti came in, flashed Skyn3t's proper Bios that matched my card...but now when i try to run a Heaven benchmark with stock clocks and 1.212v it completely crashes my PC and it restarts. I can slowly up the voltage from stock and increase clock speed and with fine tuning it seems to be stable but my other 780Ti had no issues running stock clocks @ 1.212v.

Do i have a bad card or do i need to continue benchmarking and find an overclock? my other card seems to run fine @ 1253mhz core clock @ 1.212v where as this one doesn't like 1.212 at all.Temps don't seem to rise over 68*c btw.

And one last request: can anyone point me to a thread on how to exactly overclock a gpu using EVGA Precision X alongside with voltage tuning/Heaven Benchmarking?


----------



## froggan

As I have previously stated, I get tearing and flickering once in a while. Even just sitting in windows at the desktop, my screen can flicker, go black, then show the desktop a half second later. kind of like when you make some settings change in nvidia controlpanel if you know what I mean. Can it be fixed by changing to another MSI TF bios?

my S/N is 602-V298-110B1406018288


----------



## Infer1or

Hello. I am having trouble getting MSI AB and EVGA Precision to affect the actual voltage on my GPU.

I was running 1.212V on Windows 7 with skyn3t bios. I was stable @ 1270MHz. I recently upgraded to Win 8.1 and I cannot for whatever reason get AB or precision to ACTUALLY change the voltage. I can change the core voltage via software, but that's as far as it gets with no real results. According to GPU-Z it maxes at 1.125V. Any reason this might be? is there any solution?


----------



## falb0ner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infer1or*
> 
> Hello. I am having trouble getting MSI AB and EVGA Precision to affect the actual voltage on my GPU.
> 
> I was running 1.212V on Windows 7 with skyn3t bios. I was stable @ 1270MHz. I recently upgraded to Win 8.1 and I cannot for whatever reason get AB or precision to ACTUALLY change the voltage. I can change the core voltage via software, but that's as far as it gets with no real results. According to GPU-Z it maxes at 1.125V. Any reason this might be? is there any solution?


Try using EVGA Precision X 4.2.1. as I had the same issue as you. AB won't overvolt the 780ti


----------



## sam 2070

GTX 780 Ti Ghz (GV-N78TGHZ-3GD) Unstable, crashing, and freezing


----------



## skyn3t

@Infer1or and @falb0ner you guys are saying you cannot up the voltage with PX or AB by any means?
If yes this is a very strange behave from both of your GPU. can you guys tell me what GPU brand and model please.


----------



## sam 2070

I suffer from the same problem like this here

http://forum.giga-byte.co.uk/index.php?topic=14199. 0

I hope to help


----------



## falb0ner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> @Infer1or and @falb0ner you guys are saying you cannot up the voltage with PX or AB by any means?
> If yes this is a very strange behave from both of your GPU. can you guys tell me what GPU brand and model please.


MSI Afterburner couldn't get my ASUS 780Ti DCU2 to 1.212v, but i was told to use EVGA Precision X 4.2.1 and that solved my first issue. My current issue/question now is: my 2nd ASUS 780Ti DCU2 will crash and screen goes black/reboots when i use 1.212v at ANY clock speeds (stock too). I'm not sure if i have a bad card and i need to RMA it, or if it just needs more fine-tuning to stabilize it? Or could it simply be one of my cards isn't a good overclocker? I'm concerned because my other ASUS card will not crash with 1.212v @ stock clock speeds.

Let me know if you want more details, or if i need to explain more

Specs:

(Air-cooled until full water loop is complete)
Windows 8.1 x64
Intel i7 4930k @ stock speeds
ASUS Rampage IV Black Edition
(2) Samsung 840 Pro 120GB in RAID 0
(2) ASUS DCU2 780Ti (not yet SLi'd, testing each separately)


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falb0ner*
> 
> MSI Afterburner couldn't get my ASUS 780Ti DCU2 to 1.212v, but i was told to use EVGA Precision X 4.2.1 and that solved my first issue. My current issue/question now is: my 2nd ASUS 780Ti DCU2 will crash and screen goes black/reboots when i use 1.212v at ANY clock speeds (stock too). I'm not sure if i have a bad card and i need to RMA it, or if it just needs more fine-tuning to stabilize it? Or could it simply be one of my cards isn't a good overclocker? I'm concerned because my other ASUS card will not crash with 1.212v @ stock clock speeds.
> 
> Let me know if you want more details, or if i need to explain more
> 
> Specs:
> 
> (Air-cooled until full water loop is complete)
> Windows 8.1 x64
> Intel i7 4930k @ stock speeds
> ASUS Rampage IV Black Edition
> (2) Samsung 840 Pro 120GB in RAID 0
> (2) ASUS DCU2 780Ti (not yet SLi'd, testing each separately)


the most important thing is the PSU you not mentioned on it. what PSU you have ? reboots is caused most of the time from PSU not handle CPU OC and GPU OC voltage usage. if you have any short some how or PSU triggers the protection the first thing it does is kill the power and restart your RiG.


----------



## falb0ner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> the most important thing is the PSU you not mentioned on it. what PSU you have ? reboots is caused most of the time from PSU not handle CPU OC and GPU OC voltage usage. if you have any short some how or PSU triggers the protection the first thing it does is kill the power and restart your RiG.


My fault, Corsair ax1200i. Running (2) separate 12v cables for power.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falb0ner*
> 
> My fault, Corsair ax1200i. Running (2) separate 12v cables for power.


so you good them this is a solid psu. I just ordered me today a super nova 1300G2 because seems like my Evo galaxy 1250 won't handle CPU / GPU high OC anymore. I still have my doubts on my enermax in not handle it. I'm going to redo all my cables on my enermax and test it after I plug the EVGA SN 1300G2 in my rig. I just can't be me without my RiG.

just have on GPU plug at the time and run some testing. run the 4930k at stock and see what happen. if you have a fault GPU it may be one not both. just have one GPU connected to the mobo during this test. and don't worry we are going to help you to nail this issue.


----------



## falb0ner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> just have one GPU connected to the mobo during this test. and don't worry we are going to help you to nail this issue.


just did this, and my problem is on my 2nd (bottom) 780Ti. now it seems anything past stock voltage will cause a crash. Since i just bought this card, i can re-flash the stock bios and RMA it if you feel that is the best option.


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sam 2070*
> 
> GTX 780 Ti Ghz (GV-N78TGHZ-3GD) Unstable, crashing, and freezing


In Feb 2014 I bought a Gigabyte Windforce card too - the GV-N78TOC-3GD version. Had problems since day 1. I RMA'd it and Gigabyte siad they "fixed' it. No change - still crashed and didn't work right. Then they replaced it and I sold the replacement. I just didn't want to deal with Gigabyte cards any more. That's when I went to EVGA instead, and my system worked again.

I knew it was a faulty Gigabyte card because when I replaced it with a PNY 770 card I had in another system, everything worked perfectly. My advice, stay away from those hugely overclocked Gigabyte cards. Then again, I'm no pro in this forum, so maybe some other folks here could give you better advice. I will not buy a Gigabyte GPU again.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falb0ner*
> 
> just did this, and my problem is on my 2nd (bottom) 780Ti. now it seems anything past stock voltage will cause a crash. Since i just bought this card, i can re-flash the stock bios and RMA it if you feel that is the best option.


just do it while you can the more faster the better. good thing you have a extra GPU to keep playing.


----------



## PCGameFan

Which BIOS is everyone using for the Classy? I'm trying to find the most stable one to use that will allow me to do some nice OC's and one for normal settings.


----------



## falb0ner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> just do it while you can the more faster the better. good thing you have a extra GPU to keep playing.


Will do, thanks


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falb0ner*
> 
> Will do, thanks


you got PM. you may thank me later


----------



## falb0ner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you got PM. you may thank me later


----------



## omarh2o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> Just had to post this because it had me rolling this morning.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/H-Frequency-GTX780TI-Public-Version-DDR5-1G-Game-Graphics-1048M-for-DirectX-11-/331282078617?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d21f35b99#ht_1088wt_1074


Just ordered 2, Thanks. Price drops are all over now with the 980 coming. This is a great price.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omarh2o*
> 
> Just ordered 2, Thanks. Price drops are all over now with the 980 coming. This is a great price.


You do know that's not a 780Ti right? It has one 6 pin power plug and has a short PCB. That is a 750Ti, check out the specs they posted on the listing!









EDIT: HK resellers and even certain stores in HK in general have always been sneaky! I've been going there since 1977 for some shopping and vacation time, and they still haven't changed! You need to find a trustworthy source in HK before buying anything!


----------



## omarh2o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> You do know that's not a 780Ti right? It has one 6 pin power plug and has a short PCB. That is a 750Ti, check out the specs they posted on the listing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: HK resellers and even certain stores in HK in general have always been sneaky! I've been going there since 1977 for some shopping and vacation time, and they still haven't changed! You need to find a trustworthy source in HK before buying anything!


haha I know, just messing around


----------



## Infer1or

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> @Infer1or and @falb0ner you guys are saying you cannot up the voltage with PX or AB by any means?
> If yes this is a very strange behave from both of your GPU. can you guys tell me what GPU brand and model please.


Hi skyn3t. In a nutshell, yes that's what's happenning. The software seems to be working, but it makes no physical change.

EVGA 780 Ti SC, EKWB full coverage block
ASUS Maximus VI Impact
i7 4770k
Corsair AX860
Win 8.1


----------



## NickFury777

158 is high for an one gig 750ti


----------



## sam 2070




----------



## sam 2070

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarbacoaUSA*
> 
> In Feb 2014 I bought a Gigabyte Windforce card too - the GV-N78TOC-3GD version. Had problems since day 1. I RMA'd it and Gigabyte siad they "fixed' it. No change - still crashed and didn't work right. Then they replaced it and I sold the replacement. I just didn't want to deal with Gigabyte cards any more. That's when I went to EVGA instead, and my system worked again.
> 
> I knew it was a faulty Gigabyte card because when I replaced it with a PNY 770 card I had in another system, everything worked perfectly. My advice, stay away from those hugely overclocked Gigabyte cards. Then again, I'm no pro in this forum, so maybe some other folks here could give you better advice. I will not buy a Gigabyte GPU again.


Thank you very much BarbacoaUSA









There is no solution to this problem


----------



## Masterchief79

So I benched a little








It's one of my two Matrix cards watercooled. Heaven runs at 1485MHz!


----------



## Luciferxy

Wow, is that wc power, 40C while running fs ? I have to consider doing it then ...


----------



## Travel2See

Can anyone please explain to me how to overclock properly and safety.. ??

My GPU is a Zotac 780 GTX ti.

1) So I begin downloading the bios settings for my GPU model which is a Zotac? Do I only use the bios for Zotac or can I choose any other?
2) Flash the new bios for the GPU.
3) Apply overclock in Afterburner/Precision while adjusting voltage and power limit setting accordingly?

By how much should I raise the core/memory during each overclock?
What do I adjust first, the power limit or voltage if my clocks become unstable and by how much should I increase it?
I currently using BF4 to stress the GPU for stability.. any other recommendations?

Thanks guys! This forum is awesome but extremely long to read through lol


----------



## Luciferxy

You should read OccamRazor guide for overclocking, it's all there in his sig.


----------



## Travel2See

Thanks I'll start there first. I'll come back here if I get stuck.


----------



## Gestler

Hello guys, i have a small problem with my Ti...look on pics pls. Before Ti was in the MB R9 290X and before 290X was SLI GTX780....motherboard is Asus Rampage IV Extreme, CPU is 3970X. With both configuration before i have no problem with support PCIe 3.0 With Ti but i have this problem, did someone know how i can manage this? Thx in advance.


----------



## Masterchief79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> Wow, is that wc power, 40C while running fs ? I have to consider doing it then ...


Yep completely regular watercooling, no chiller or anything. Also like 26°C room temp. SS on CPU but thats another story. Running GPU-only (XSPC Raystorm) connected to a good old Mo-Ra 2 Pro, ventilated by 2x120mm and 2x230mm fans







- I bought the WC in 2008 but luckily cooling power remains consistent








GPU was at ~1,4V and pulled 160% power (480W), so 40°C @load are pretty good indeed I guess


----------



## Travel2See

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travel2See*
> 
> Can anyone please explain to me how to overclock properly and safety.. ??
> 
> My GPU is a Zotac 780 GTX ti.
> 
> 1) So I begin downloading the bios settings for my GPU model which is a Zotac? Do I only use the bios for Zotac or can I choose any other?
> 2) Flash the new bios for the GPU.
> 3) Apply overclock in Afterburner/Precision while adjusting voltage and power limit setting accordingly?
> 
> By how much should I raise the core/memory during each overclock?
> What do I adjust first, the power limit or voltage if my clocks become unstable and by how much should I increase it?
> I currently using BF4 to stress the GPU for stability.. any other recommendations?
> 
> Thanks guys! This forum is awesome but extremely long to read through lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travel2See*
> 
> Thanks I'll start there first. I'll come back here if I get stuck.


Ok I have some questions from reading the overclocking guide..

1) Can somebody explain to me what LLC is and why do we have to disable it?
2) When I set my voltage for 1.212v in Afterburner it will be really at 1.24v because LLC disabled?
3) I'm still unsure what bios I am suppose to download.. I'm guessing the Zotac one for my card??? Also are there any default bios so we can flash back to original?
4) Also does the GPU have to stay above 80c whilst gaming? I noticed the TDP is set 95c for this card. I have a itx setup so I guess I can lower the voltage a little to be safe?

Thanks guys.. just want to make sure I know what I'm doing!


----------



## Luciferxy

^^ this may not be much, but imo :

1&2) OcccamRazor & Skyn3t or other advanced users might be able to help you on this, coz afaik the disable llc doesn't work with 780Ti.

3) aren't there any zotac vbios in the first page of this thread ? Or you could edit the vbios yourself with KBT. You could save your original vbios with gpuz or browse the TPU collection of vbios.

4) absolutely No, 80C while only gaming is way way too much. I'll try to keep it under 60 as far as I can.


----------



## Vici0us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travel2See*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Travel2See*
> 
> Can anyone please explain to me how to overclock properly and safety.. ??
> 
> My GPU is a Zotac 780 GTX ti.
> 
> 1) So I begin downloading the bios settings for my GPU model which is a Zotac? Do I only use the bios for Zotac or can I choose any other?
> 2) Flash the new bios for the GPU.
> 3) Apply overclock in Afterburner/Precision while adjusting voltage and power limit setting accordingly?
> 
> By how much should I raise the core/memory during each overclock?
> What do I adjust first, the power limit or voltage if my clocks become unstable and by how much should I increase it?
> I currently using BF4 to stress the GPU for stability.. any other recommendations?
> 
> Thanks guys! This forum is awesome but extremely long to read through lol
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Travel2See*
> 
> Thanks I'll start there first. I'll come back here if I get stuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok I have some questions from reading the overclocking guide..
> 
> 1) Can somebody explain to me what LLC is and why do we have to disable it?
> 2) When I set my voltage for 1.212v in Afterburner it will be really at 1.24v because LLC disabled?
> 3) I'm still unsure what bios I am suppose to download.. I'm guessing the Zotac one for my card??? Also are there any default bios so we can flash back to original?
> 4) Also does the GPU have to stay above 80c whilst gaming? I noticed the TDP is set 95c for this card. I have a itx setup so I guess I can lower the voltage a little to be safe?
> 
> Thanks guys.. just want to make sure I know what I'm doing!
Click to expand...

Use EVGA Precision X instead of afterburner and yes you can always flash to original bios.


----------



## Travel2See

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> ^^ this may not be much, but imo :
> 
> 1&2) OcccamRazor & Skyn3t or other advanced users might be able to help you on this, coz afaik the disable llc doesn't work with 780Ti.
> 
> 3) aren't there any zotac vbios in the first page of this thread ? Or you could edit the vbios yourself with KBT. You could save your original vbios with gpuz or browse the TPU collection of vbios.
> 
> 4) absolutely No, 80C while only gaming is way way too much. I'll try to keep it under 60 as far as I can.


So I don't have to worry about disabling LLC for my 780 gtx ti then? I don't even know what LLC is..
Yes I see a Zotac 780 gtx bios setting on the first page, doesn't have the 'ti' at the end though. So I guess all the different bios downloads are for what card vendor you have?

Sorry I meant below 80c not above. I use to own a 590 gtx (dual gpu) and that card use to run high 90's with a TDP of 97c for 3 years without any problems at all. So is it really that bad if the 780 gtx ti gets over 80c with a TDP of 95c??


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> 4) absolutely No, 80C while only gaming is way way too much. I'll try to keep it under 60 as far as I can.


I second this. Without explaining everything, my 780Ti at one point was hitting 80C and the driver was crashing every time it hit 80-81. I thought it was weird, since usually GPUs can handle about 80-90 and since the stock EVGA ACX fan profile didn't even speed up much. But yeah, 80 is too high


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gestler*
> 
> Hello guys, i have a small problem with my Ti...look on pics pls. Before Ti was in the MB R9 290X and before 290X was SLI GTX780....motherboard is Asus Rampage IV Extreme, CPU is 3970X. With both configuration before i have no problem with support PCIe 3.0 With Ti but i have this problem, did someone know how i can manage this? Thx in advance.


That is an old X79 problem, nvidia did not have PCIe 3.0 support for X79 platforms, but it was corrected later on, you probably have a driver problem!
Uninstall display drivers, use DDU: http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html to clean all nvidia leftovers and then re-install drivers again!
It should fix it!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travel2See*
> 
> Ok I have some questions from reading the overclocking guide..
> 1) Can somebody explain to me what LLC is and why do we have to disable it?
> 2) When I set my voltage for 1.212v in Afterburner it will be really at 1.24v because LLC disabled?
> 3) I'm still unsure what bios I am suppose to download.. I'm guessing the Zotac one for my card??? Also are there any default bios so we can flash back to original?
> 4) Also does the GPU have to stay above 80c whilst gaming? I noticed the TDP is set 95c for this card. I have a itx setup so I guess I can lower the voltage a little to be safe?
> Thanks guys.. just want to make sure I know what I'm doing!


It says clearly in my guide that 780Ti is not supported!
Quote:


> "The volt mod and LLC hack were developed for the reference PCB that came with the Titans and 780's! The 780Ti is non-reference as the VRM modules have distinct PMW differences, *so the volt mod and LLC hack do not work as intended*, some had success up to 1,250V and some had crashes and unstable behavior above 1,212V, its really up to you to decide to whether try it or not!"


With 780Ti you use PrecisionX for voltage control because AfterBurner only works with reference cards, 780Ti is NOT reference!

You should only flash the same bios type and brand on your cards! Its in the OP! *(Fill your SIG with your RIG so we can help you better, you have a link in my SIG!)*

780Ti has a thermal throttling above 79C! Best to keep it bellow 75C!

And: *WELCOME TO OCN!!!!*






























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travel2See*
> 
> So I don't have to worry about disabling LLC for my 780 gtx ti then? I don't even know what LLC is..
> Yes I see a Zotac 780 gtx bios setting on the first page, *doesn't have the 'ti' at the end though*. So I guess all the different bios downloads are for what card vendor you have?
> Sorry I meant below 80c not above. *I use to own a 590 gtx (dual gpu) and that card use to run high 90's with a TDP of 97c for 3 years without any problems at all. So is it really that bad if the 780 gtx ti gets over 80c with a TDP of 95c??*


If the bios is in the 780Ti Owners Thread OP it sure is for the 780Ti even if it says 780, after all IS a 780!









Do not even start to compare Fermi with Kepler... completely different architectures, unlike Kepler and Maxwell! Being Maxwell an improved Kepler only...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> I second this. Without explaining everything, my 780Ti at one point was hitting 80C and the driver was crashing every time it hit 80-81. I thought it was weird, since usually GPUs can handle about 80-90 and since the stock EVGA ACX fan profile didn't even speed up much. But yeah, 80 is too high


Like i said above, throttling point! I have seen in bios as low as 75C...









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Like i said above, throttling point! I have seen in bios as low as 75C...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Oh no, I wasn't talking down on the modded BIOS if it seemed that way, I didn't use any (yet) I was just giving my input on the temperatures. But it's good to know 75C should be the max, I'll keep that in mind haha


----------



## Travel2See

Well it looks like I'm going to be having some problems then.. because I've just max my fans at 100% and played bf4 for 30 minutes and EVGA precision x is recording my GPU temp at 75c without even touching the voltage.

What is the maximum temperature the card can reach before throttle because I see 95c as a option in the temperature controls.

EDIT: Just seen on nvidias site that the GPU has a thermal max temp of 95c??? But we must stay below 75c..


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travel2See*
> 
> Well it looks like I'm going to be having some problems then.. because I've just max my fans at 100% and played bf4 for 30 minutes and EVGA precision x is recording my GPU temp at 75c without even touching the voltage.
> 
> What is the maximum temperature the card can reach before throttle because I see 95c as a option in the temperature controls.
> 
> EDIT: Just seen on nvidias site that the GPU has a thermal max temp of 95c??? But we must stay below 75c..


I'd recommend changing the thermal paste on the GPU if you haven't already, it might help a nice amount


----------



## Travel2See

The said GPU is less than a day old! Arrived today lol


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travel2See*
> 
> Well it looks like I'm going to be having some problems then.. because I've just max my fans at 100% and played bf4 for 30 minutes and EVGA precision x is recording my GPU temp at 75c without even touching the voltage.
> 
> What is the maximum temperature the card can reach before throttle because I see 95c as a option in the temperature controls.
> 
> EDIT: *Just seen on nvidias site that the GPU has a thermal max temp of 95c???* But we must stay below 75c..


Thermal max temp before shutdown... Don't believe everything you read... Believe in other's and your own experience!
As i said, i have "seen" ( as in editing the bios...







) in some bios throttling points as low as 75C...

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travel2See*
> 
> The said GPU is less than a day old! Arrived today lol


In that case, definitely change the thermal paste. Both the GPU and your ears will appreciate it.


----------



## Travel2See

I have the 780 gtx ti housed in a itx case which is probably contributing to the higher temps.. think I might have to take the surrounding case off during gaming. But like I said, had a 590 gtx for 3 years running in the high 90's (97c thermal shut down) with zero problems.


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travel2See*
> 
> I have the 780 gtx ti housed in a itx case which is probably contributing to the higher temps.. think I might have to take the surrounding case off during gaming. But like I said, had a 590 gtx for 3 years running in the high 90's (97c thermal shut down) with zero problems.


Not sure about all cards, but EVGA cards you can take the heatsink off and replace the TIM without it voiding warranty. It is much simpler these days to replace the TIM compared to in the past, it's literally 4 screws on my EVGA ACX SC 780 Ti, as opposed to like, 16 screws on the GTX 260 lol. And yeah its recommended to have a reference card with ITX cases, but I have my 780 Ti hooked to a Kraken G10 so my temps are really good.


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 780Ti has a thermal throttling above 79C! Best to keep it bellow 75C!
> 
> Occamrazor


Interesting. My card usually hovers around 79C to 82C when I'm playing BF4. I guess that's because Precision shows the GPU Temp Target as 83C at 100% power. It just has the standard ACX two-fan cooler. The room I play in is usually around 24C (75F).

Do you think I should turn up the fan settings so that it stays around 75C during games? I just have everything at stock settings (including the GPU BIOS).


----------



## Travel2See

Temps have dropped 10c with the outer case removed. At 100% max fans on stock voltage 65c


----------



## Lukas026

hello there guys

I need t ask a question regarding the GTX LED logo on 780ti card.

Is there any polarity on the cables from the GTX logo that leads to the 2pin connector ?

I am asking becouse I need to solder the cables to the white connector again and I need to know if they need to be in some order.

Thanks for the help


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarbacoaUSA*
> 
> Interesting. My card usually hovers around 79C to 82C when I'm playing BF4. I guess that's because Precision shows the GPU Temp Target as 83C at 100% power. It just has the standard ACX two-fan cooler. The room I play in is usually around 24C (75F).
> Do you think I should turn up the fan settings so that it stays around 75C during games? I just have everything at stock settings (including the GPU BIOS).


Yes, i do! read my articles below!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travel2See*
> 
> Temps have dropped 10c with the outer case removed. At 100% max fans on stock voltage 65c


Read my articles about power and heat:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_"You can always choose with the slider what ever power target your card will have: Min 300W - Max 600W, my advice has always been to leave PT at default 300W = 100% and only increase it if you see stutters or frame drops!
As soon as you increase the slider and your card is power hungry, the voltage will allow more current into the card (THE AMOUNT ALWAYS DEPENDING ON THE SLIDER) and usually with stock air coolers (ACX as well) that are *not capable of handling more than 350W of continued heat but to a much lesser extent a split second heat spike in the mosfets (VRM's)*! on top of that i see lots of people using kombustor, mining, oc scanner, occt etc *without knowing exactly how those programs should be run*,( If anyone interested in mining with 780Ti, PM *Gordan* for the safest settings) loading the card to an extreme generating more heat that the cooler can handle!



In RED the Power Mosfets (Actually DrMos Modules for High current DC-DC conversion) for core and Memory (U8-U13 = core, U98/U99 Memory)
(The problem with Mosfets is their tiny size, they generate huge amounts of heat and only have a very small size making it very difficult to dissipate all that heat effectively, if there is a heat spike, even with LN2 they just "blow"...)


In Yellow the Inductors (Current) [R22] for the core and [R33] for the memory

In BLUE the Capacitors (Voltage)



(An capacitor and inductor are similar in the way that a capacitor resists a change of a voltage and an inductor resists a change in current. The way how 'strong' they can resist depends on their value.)

In GREEN more Mosfets (4) and the NCP4206 Voltage controller 6 Phases




Unseen in the pic are: Memory voltage controller and the monitoring chip INA3221



Now:

ON AIR COOLING (STOCK COOLER, ACX, COOLER WITH LESS DISSIPATION THAN 350W

DON'T GO OVER:

With newer bios revisions: 300W x 120% PT = 360W
With older bios revisions: 330W x 110% PT= 363W

WATERCOOLING:

ANY BIOS REVISION: be extremely careful with anything over 450W!"_





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB/PrecisionX gets its hardware monitor readings from!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP with my formula:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)_





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_"...Voltage is just is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work, Current is the flow of electric charge and wattage is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage! *V * I = W* ("I" is the variable for current, or amperage, in electronics and physics. It stands for "Impetus".)








When you set a higher power limit, you are allowing for more amperage to be drawn, but it doesnt mean ITS drawing that amperage as its just a upper limit you set with the slider!
It depends on the load the card has from the software its running! The more harsher it is the more power it draws, voltage only will allow more amperage to flow.
Conductor materials tend to increase their resistivity with an increase in temperature!
The reasons for these changes in resistivity can be explained by considering the flow of current through the material. The flow of current is actually the movement of electrons from one atom to another under the influence of an electric field. Electrons are very small negatively charged particles and will be repelled by a negative electric charge and attracted by a positive electric charge. Therefore if an electric potential is applied across a conductor (positive at one end, negative at the other) electrons will "migrate" from atom to atom towards the positive terminal.
Only some electrons are free to migrate however. Others within each atom are held so tightly to their particular atom that even an electric field will not dislodge them. The current flowing in the material is therefore due to the movement of "free electrons" and the number of free electrons within any material compared with those tightly bound to their atoms is what governs whether a material is a good conductor (many free electrons) or a good insulator (hardly any free electrons).
The effect of heat on the atomic structure of a material is to make the atoms vibrate, and the higher the temperature the more violently the atoms vibrate.
In a conductor, which already has a large number of free electrons flowing through it, the vibration of the atoms causes many collisions between the free electrons and the captive electrons. Each collision uses up some energy from the free electron and is the basic cause of resistance. The more the atoms jostle around in the material the more collisions are caused and hence the greater the resistance to current flow.
So to sum it up, we want lower temperatures which lead to lower electrical resistance, hence having less heat produced as waste and more power to our Titans/780´s cores to OC higher!
HEAT KILLS!
Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit.
The lower the temperature the better! My advice is always go water, that way your VRM's are roughly the same temperature as the core, max VRM's operating temperature is 85C (voltage controller, caps etc) on some parts and others( mosfets) 125C (Absolute MAX), so, hitting 80C on the core means that other VRM components are above spec temp and others and below!
Rule of the thumb in semi-conductors is 10C less doubles the elements life, also leakage current increases exponentially (leakage current doubles for every 8 to 10 °C increase in temperature). This is a very good reason to try to keep the operating temperature as low as possible!







"_



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> hello there guys
> I need t ask a question regarding the GTX LED logo on 780ti card.
> Is there any polarity on the cables from the GTX logo that leads to the 2pin connector ?
> I am asking becouse I need to solder the cables to the white connector again and I need to know if they need to be in some order.
> Thanks for the help


Do you have a digital multimeter? Its easy to find out!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Gestler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> That is an old X79 problem, nvidia did not have PCIe 3.0 support for X79 platforms, but it was corrected later on, you probably have a driver problem!
> Uninstall display drivers, use DDU: http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html to clean all nvidia leftovers and then re-install drivers again!
> It should fix it!


I was use DDU 3x times, since i wrote you first with my bios issue. I use last WHQL driver, but OK i try this on more again.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gestler*
> 
> I was use DDU 3x times, since i wrote you first with my bios issue. I use last WHQL driver, but OK i try this on more again.


It could be a registry thing too in the OS, but don't worry much about it there is no performance degradation between PCIe 2.0 and 3.0!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Masterchief79

@temperature discussion:
Well overclocked TI's run best below 70°C, that's for sure.
However, my two Matrix in SLI get pretty hot, too, beacuse the upper card eats the warm air from the lower one, so it heats up to 85°C (with an additional 120mm fan on top already). It also has a very high ASIC of 83% and should be pretty temperature-reliant, but that's not really the case.. I can run [email protected],212V in SLI gamestable with those 85°C upper card and 70°C lower card.

Changing the thermal paste can do a lot, even if the card is new. I did this on one of my Matrix' cause one had no warranty seal on it.
[email protected]% Fan speed: 67°C in Heaven
[email protected]% Fan speed: 55°C in Heaven


----------



## Luciferxy

That's a good temperature on your card2, mine will reach 73C @ 90% fan speed by the end of Valley benchmark.

Which thermal paste did you use ?


----------



## falb0ner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falb0ner*
> 
> Will do, thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you got PM. you may thank me later


PM'd you back, most importantly the latest message from today. Try to get back to me ASAP, thanks bro!


----------



## Masterchief79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> That's a good temperature on your card2, mine will reach 73C @ 90% fan speed by the end of Valley benchmark.
> 
> Which thermal paste did you use ?


On this one new Arctic Cooling MX-2. A bit on both cooler and GPU, make it flat by using an old credit card or something and boom, perfect temps.
However I should say that I operate my system on a benchtable on my desk, so I always have a "case" (room) temperature of about 23°C.
You're right though, the cooling performance increases tremendously. Had the same issue with my two GTX760 Striker cards (same Asus TIM).

The Asus Striker/Matrix/DC2 coolers are strong, but only with the right thermal grease. Asus throws a lot of potential away there.


----------



## OpiaTool

Hello!

I have a EVGA 780Ti SC with ACX cooler that I have successfully flashed with the skyn3t rom.

I was following forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18545210 to voltage hack MSI Afterburner and was able to complete the cmd prompts and unlock the 1300mv voltage slider.

With the process from that thread complete to hack MSI Afterburner, I am able to leave my card at stock settings and reboot without issues. If I bump up the voltage to 1.212v (about 1190 in MSI AB) and set a +100 Mhz GPU Clock and reboot then the computer will Blue Screen as Windows is loading.

I am able to set this overclock and voltage increase in EVGA Precision X 4.2.1 and overclock and reboot without issues.


http://imgur.com/BiL15

 - IMGUR album showing the overclocks.
The second image was just a touch too late to show a 1175 clock speed.
The overclock and voltage bump in Precision X will pass a Unigine Heaven benchmark test multiple times in a row without thermal or stability issues.

It appears my issue is centered around MSI Afterburner but I'm not sure what is causing the issue.

After the blue screen, Windows will restore and I will use Geeky Uninstaller to remove MSI AB and can reinstall it and perform the voltage hack once more. Everything will work fine until I overclock and bump up voltage and reboot wherein it will BSOD again.

The only thing I can think of is that MSI AB 3.00 Beta 16 that is included in the OP of the OC UK thread was not installing correctly so I was using MSI AB 4.00 Final to perform the voltage hack. The process completed successfully and the sliders all unlock according to the thread at OC UK but once I bump up the settings it BSODs upon booting to Windows.

Any ideas?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OpiaTool*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> I have a EVGA 780Ti SC with ACX cooler that I have successfully flashed with the skyn3t rom.
> 
> I was following forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18545210 to voltage hack MSI Afterburner and was able to complete the cmd prompts and unlock the 1300mv voltage slider.
> 
> With the process from that thread complete to hack MSI Afterburner, I am able to leave my card at stock settings and reboot without issues. If I bump up the voltage to 1.212v (about 1190 in MSI AB) and set a +100 Mhz GPU Clock and reboot then the computer will Blue Screen as Windows is loading.
> 
> I am able to set this overclock and voltage increase in EVGA Precision X 4.2.1 and overclock and reboot without issues.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/BiL15
> 
> - IMGUR album showing the overclocks.
> The second image was just a touch too late to show a 1175 clock speed.
> The overclock and voltage bump in Precision X will pass a Unigine Heaven benchmark test multiple times in a row without thermal or stability issues.
> 
> It appears my issue is centered around MSI Afterburner but I'm not sure what is causing the issue.
> 
> After the blue screen, Windows will restore and I will use Geeky Uninstaller to remove MSI AB and can reinstall it and perform the voltage hack once more. Everything will work fine until I overclock and bump up voltage and reboot wherein it will BSOD again.
> 
> The only thing I can think of is that MSI AB 3.00 Beta 16 that is included in the OP of the OC UK thread was not installing correctly so I was using MSI AB 4.00 Final to perform the voltage hack. The process completed successfully and the sliders all unlock according to the thread at OC UK but once I bump up the settings it BSODs upon booting to Windows.
> 
> Any ideas?


Two thing's is causing de bsod and restart.

#1 PSU won't handle the GPU oced with CPU
#2 you ate giving too much voltage and powerlimit .

If you don't have a good PSU to handle both GPU and CPU it will shut down or BSOD.


----------



## OpiaTool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Two thing's is causing de bsod and restart.
> 
> #1 PSU won't handle the GPU oced with CPU
> #2 you ate giving too much voltage and powerlimit .
> 
> If you don't have a good PSU to handle both GPU and CPU it will shut down or BSOD.


But why would the overclock and voltage boost work fine when applied by EVGA Precision X?

I have a coolermaster V700 PSU with 60A on the 12v rail. The GPU card has 2 separate cables providing power so I don't think it is a power issue. This PSU has also powered a reference 780Ti since December 2013 without any issues.

Are the Voltage and Clock adjustments different between the two programs?

I just ran Precision X with 1.212voltage and a +104 core clock just like i would set on MSI AfterBurner.
Results: http://i.imgur.com/o2I8rv4.png


----------



## jh30uk

AFAIK even if you do get 1.30v it will BSOD due to the driver not letting a Ti go over 1.215v.


----------



## pfinch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> We already have that bios version modded, just wait for the release!
> Expertool is just another AB clone as PX is, however it might support the 780Ti as PX does!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Hey OccamRazor,

I really do not want to annoy but there are already news?
many thanks in advance

bye


----------



## RickRockerr

Hi! Got my 780 Ti last week







This is my first 700 series card. Is it safe to bump up memory voltage on air cooling? I have asus matrix platinum.

Edit: And here's my validation and asic








Validation


An here's my valley score with tweaks:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




I'm using skynet's bios @ 1200/3750


----------



## Alling

Hi fellow 780 Ti owners!

I recently picked up an Asus ROG Matrix GTX 780 Ti Platinum, and one thing that surprises me is that the rightmost fan is pretty loud. Not anywhere close to what I'd expect from such an expensive and luxurious card. So my question is:

*Is it possible to make the fans spin slower than 32%?*

Neither MSI Afterburner nor Asus GPU Tweak accepts anything below the stock level at 32%.

I have successfully flashed my card with skyn3t's vBIOS, so according to the info in the OP I should be able to do 20%, but that doesn't seem to be the case.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alling*
> 
> Hi fellow 780 Ti owners!
> 
> I recently picked up an Asus ROG Matrix GTX 780 Ti Platinum, and one thing that surprises me is that the rightmost fan is pretty loud. Not anywhere close to what I'd expect from such an expensive and luxurious card. So my question is:
> 
> *Is it possible to make the fans spin slower than 32%?*
> 
> Neither MSI Afterburner nor Asus GPU Tweak accepts anything below the stock level at 32%.
> 
> I have successfully flashed my card with skyn3t's vBIOS, so according to the info in the OP I should be able to do 20%, but that doesn't seem to be the case.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!


Flash your BIOS with KBT 1.27 and set the minimim fan speed in there.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pfinch*
> 
> Hey OccamRazor,
> I really do not want to annoy but there are already news? many thanks in advance
> bye


I will send you the bios as soon as i can, we are working on the 980 card, so as you can imagine everything else is postponed!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alling*
> 
> Hi fellow 780 Ti owners!
> 
> I recently picked up an Asus ROG Matrix GTX 780 Ti Platinum, and one thing that surprises me is that the rightmost fan is pretty loud. Not anywhere close to what I'd expect from such an expensive and luxurious card. So my question is:
> *Is it possible to make the fans spin slower than 32%?*
> Neither MSI Afterburner nor Asus GPU Tweak accepts anything below the stock level at 32%.
> I have successfully flashed my card with skyn3t's vBIOS, so according to the info in the OP I should be able to do 20%, but that doesn't seem to be the case.
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!


I will send you the bios with lowered fan level!, just tell me which version you got from our bios!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Flash your BIOS with KBT 1.27 and set the minimim fan speed in there.


No, KBT only works on reference fan profile, with more than one fan custom cards it wont work!
The custom fan profile is elsewhere in the bios and KBT can't access it! But i can!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## OccamRazor

As i noticed many users expressing doubts about the VRM's and power phases i decided to make an article about it:
Quote:


> "VRM's are basically made of the 3 basic electronic components, actually they are 4 but one is not used here, marked red in the figure, but not only VRM's are made solely on these components, there are more but that is another story!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capacitors,Inductors and Resistances! All are present in a Power Phase or Power Decoupling and Capacitance Unit!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a cross section of the 780Ti VRM's composed by 6 phase for the core plus 2 phases for the memory
> 
> 
> 
> In Yellow the Inductors (Current) [R22] for the core and [R33] for the memory
> In BLUE the Capacitors (Voltage)
> In GREEN more Mosfets (4) and the NCP4206 Voltage controller 6 Phases
> 
> Now look at a proper VRM power section:
> 
> 
> 
> *CAPACITORS*
> 
> A capacitor appears as a *short circuit to AC*
> A capacitor stores energy in the form of voltage, E=1/2CV2
> A capacitors preserves voltage by storing energy in an electric field
> Capacitors are widely used to clean up a power supply line, i.e. remove noise or ripple at (higher) frequencies
> You can easily make a capacitor from two pieces of aluminum foil and a piece of paper
> 
> LIKE A WATER TOWER
> One way to visualize the action of a capacitor is to imagine it as a water tower hooked to a pipe. A water tower "stores" water pressure -- when the water system pumps produce more water than a town needs, the excess is stored in the water tower. Then, at times of high demand, the excess water flows out of the tower to keep the pressure up. A capacitor stores electrons in the same way and can then release them later.
> 
> *A capacitor can block DC voltage*. If you hook a small capacitor to a battery, then no current will flow between the poles of the battery once the capacitor charges. However, *any alternating current (AC) signal flows through a capacitor unimpeded*. That's because the capacitor will charge and discharge as the alternating current fluctuates, making it appear that the alternating current is flowing.
> 
> 
> 
> *INDUCTORS*
> 
> An inductor appears as a *short circuit to DC*
> An inductor stores Electrical energy in terms of current, E=1/2LI2
> An inductor is about as simple as an electronic component can get, it is simply a coil of wire.
> An inductor preserves current by storing energy in a magnetic field
> An inductor is characterized by its inductance, the ratio of the voltage to the rate of change of current, which has units of henry (symbol H)
> 
> THINK ABOUT WATER...
> One way to visualize the action of an inductor is to imagine a narrow channel with water flowing through it, and a heavy water wheel that has its paddles dipping into the channel. Imagine that the water in the channel is not flowing initially.
> Now you try to start the water flowing. The paddle wheel will tend to prevent the water from flowing until it has come up to speed with the water. If you then try to stop the flow of water in the channel, the spinning water wheel will try to keep the water moving until its speed of rotation slows back down to the speed of the water. An inductor is doing the same thing with the flow of electrons in a wire , an inductor resists a change in the flow of electrons.
> They are used to *block the flow of AC current while allowing DC to pass*; inductors designed for this purpose are called chokes!
> A capacitor is characterized by a single constant value for its capacitance. The SI unit of capacitance is the farad (F)
> 
> 
> 
> *RESISTANCES*
> 
> Resistor is an electrical component that reduces the electric current.
> The resistor's ability to reduce the current is called resistance and is measured in units of ohms (symbol: Ω).
> If we make an analogy to water flow through pipes, the resistor is a thin pipe that reduces the water flow.
> 
> 
> 
> To sum it up:
> 
> Capacitors are widely used to clean up a power supply line, i.e. remove noise or ripple at (higher) frequencies. Inductors are used in switching power supplies where a relatively constant current is passed through an inductor. A switching power supply works in that a switch is opened and closed very quickly. When the switch is closed, the inductor is 'charged'. When the switch is open, the energy is drawn from the inductor into the load. Usually such a power supply is being decoupled with a capacitor to create a stable power supply line.
> Our graphics cards are basically not much else than this. Its the main chips and the routing between them, and most other components are power supply or a little bit of interfacing between chips or connectors."


Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Alling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I will send you the bios with lowered fan level!, just tell me which version you got from our bios!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


I'm using this one:

ASUS MATRIX PLATINUM
80.80.34.00.33

I think a "Strix" vBIOS would be totally awesome if it's possible. By that I simply mean a lower fan speed limit of 0%. That way every user can define any fan curve that he/she likes.


----------



## pfinch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I will send you the bios as soon as i can, we are working on the 980 bios, so as you can imagine everything else is postponed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Oh okay, sad to hear







.. if i could only get the phantom ealier !









regards


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pfinch*
> 
> Oh okay, sad to hear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. if i could only get the phantom ealier !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regards


Here you go:

skyn3tPhantom780Tipfinch.zip 135k .zip file
 Give me feedback!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alling*
> 
> I'm using this one:
> ASUS MATRIX PLATINUM
> 80.80.34.00.33
> I think a "Strix" vBIOS would be totally awesome if it's possible. By that I simply mean a lower fan speed limit of 0%. That way every user can define any fan curve that he/she likes.


Ok, try this one and give me feedback:

ASUSMatrixplatinumalteredfanprofile.zip 135k .zip file


Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## GosuPl

I need MSI GTX 780 TI Lighting "boardviev" my friend try repair my "dead" card (cause i must w8 month for any move from RMA...)
Anyone can help? Can't find anything :/


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No, KBT only works on reference fan profile, with more than one fan custom cards it wont work!
> The custom fan profile is elsewhere in the bios and KBT can't access it! But i can!


The modified fan profile Occam created for the Palit Jetstream 780 Ti is working very well.







Minimum fan is now at 20% and very quiet. Default was a huge 48%!


----------



## Alling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Ok, try this one and give me feedback:
> 
> ASUSMatrixplatinumalteredfanprofile.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Thanks man! That modified vBIOS allows me to go down to 23% using Asus GPU Tweak. However, the difference in noise level (compared to 32%) is barely perceivable, and the fan is still way too loud for normal use, especially with regards to the sheer price of this card. I simply can't see any sensible reason for Asus to ruin such a brutal card with such a ****ty fan. (The other fan, while not silent, is way more quiet and wouldn't have been an issue.)

Unless a Strix approach is possible, it seems that water cooling is the only way to make this card usable. But then why should I pay extra money for a large, hefty cooler with a load indicator, backplate etc? Shame on you, Asus!


----------



## Luciferxy

Very informative on your #13415 post OccamRazor, as always









Since you have the 980 already, I take it you also have the 343.xx or 344.xx drivers, care to share those drivers ?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alling*
> 
> Thanks man! That modified vBIOS allows me to go down to 23% using Asus GPU Tweak. However, the difference in noise level (compared to 32%) is barely perceivable, and the fan is still way too loud for normal use, especially with regards to the sheer price of this card. I simply can't see any sensible reason for Asus to ruin such a brutal card with such a ****ty fan. (The other fan, while not silent, is way more quiet and wouldn't have been an issue.)
> 
> Unless a Strix approach is possible, it seems that water cooling is the only way to make this card usable. But then why should I pay extra money for a large, hefty cooler with a load indicator, backplate etc? Shame on you, Asus!


Humm.. i will have another look, what RPMs do you see? I set it to 700RPM´[email protected]%

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> Very informative on your #13415 post OccamRazor, as always
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you have the 980 already, I take it you also have the 343.xx or 344.xx drivers, care to share those drivers ?


No can do! NDA...









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## 03brett145

Hey I am just wondering what overclocks you guys are running on your GTX 780ti's iv got mine in Sli with a skyn3t bios on them and both watercooled at the moment with + 245 on core clock and +240 on memory clock power limit set to 125% and core voltage at +100mV
i know all card perform different but i am just wondering how my cards are overclocking weather they are bad overclocks or OK

Thanks


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Do you guys think it is acceptable to run the fans on my ACX cooler at 100% while I'm playing BF4? I know it will be relatively loud, but I wear headphones so I'm more concerned about the durability and life of the fans. I don't think I've ever seen them get to 100% under default settings, but I'd like to run the card cooler while playing BF4.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *03brett145*
> 
> Hey I am just wondering what overclocks you guys are running on your GTX 780ti's iv got mine in Sli with a skyn3t bios on them and both watercooled at the moment with + 245 on core clock and +240 on memory clock power limit set to 125% and core voltage at +100mV
> i know all card perform different but i am just wondering how my cards are overclocking weather they are bad overclocks or OK
> 
> Thanks


My Ti can go up to 1226/ 1865 on stock voltages. I use skyn3t's BIOS but I lower the power limit to 108% and temps to 75 C.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarbacoaUSA*
> 
> Do you guys think it is acceptable to run the fans on my ACX cooler at 100% while I'm playing BF4? I know it will be relatively loud, but I wear headphones so I'm more concerned about the durability and life of the fans. I don't think I've ever seen them get to 100% under default settings, but I'd like to run the card cooler while playing BF4.


If you don't mind the noise, why not? It's not your playing BF4 all day. Your fans will be fine.


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> If you don't mind the noise, why not? It's not your playing BF4 all day. Your fans will be fine.


Thanks! Oddly, I found that if I set the temperature to "Priority" and set it to 75 degrees C, the fan only needs to spin at about 60%. I also notice no fps reduction, which is great!  I'm a happy camper.


----------



## 03brett145

Quote:


> My Ti can go up to 1226/ 1865 on stock voltages. I use skyn3t's BIOS but I lower the power limit to 108% and temps to 75 C


Is that on stock cooling or water?


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Anybody here doing 4-way GTX 780 Ti that know how much power it draws and temperatures both on air and water?

How does 4-way reference GTX780Ti compare to 4-way Lightning/Classified GTX780Ti?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> Anybody here doing 4-way GTX 780 Ti that know how much power it draws and temperatures both on air and water?
> 
> How does 4-way reference GTX780Ti compare to 4-way Lightning/Classified GTX780Ti?


Take 300W base average for each 780Ti and you got 1200W right there, with your CPU you will need a 1500W PSU or a dual PSU setup just like you have in your SIG!
The difference is with the Classified (forget the lightnings, more headache than performance and EVGA will give you the best after purchase policy ever) you have voltage control, if you go by reference cards you might end up with very different OC potential and not good for quad at all!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Take 300W base average for each 780Ti and you got 1200W right there, with your CPU you will need a 1500W PSU or a dual PSU setup just like you have in your SIG!
> The difference is with the Classified (forget the lightnings, more headache than performance and EVGA will give you the best after purchase policy ever) you have voltage control, if you go by reference cards you might end up with very different OC potential and not good for quad at all!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Okay, thanks a lot. Then I guess I will pretty much stick to what I got and look out for Maxwell-refresh as planned.


----------



## afokke

I think my EVGA 780 Ti with the ACX cooler has one fan that isn't right. there's an uneven buzzing sound coming from the left fan. I thought it was coil whine at first, which I didn't mind because I've gone through several high-end cards that ALL had coil whine so I don't care about it anymore, it's normal. but a bad fan...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> Okay, thanks a lot. Then I guess I will pretty much stick to what I got and look out for Maxwell-refresh as planned.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afokke*
> 
> I think my EVGA 780 Ti with the ACX cooler has one fan that isn't right. there's an uneven buzzing sound coming from the left fan. I thought it was coil whine at first, which I didn't mind because I've gone through several high-end cards that ALL had coil whine so I don't care about it anymore, it's normal. but a bad fan...


RMA the bugger!







EVGA excels in that department!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## afokke

now I don't hear the noise anymore...should I RMA it anyway? I can't download EVGA Precision so I can't manually change the fan speed to see if it only happens within a certain RPM range. Newegg isn't an option for me because they don't cross ship and I'd rather not go 1-2 weeks with no video card. will I need to pay any shipping charges if I do a cross-ship RMA with EVGA?


----------



## Alling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Humm.. i will have another look, what RPMs do you see? I set it to 700RPM´[email protected]%


Both Asus GPU Tweak and MSI AB report 1107 rpm @ 23%. Could you please try modifying the vBIOS to allow "Strix mode", i.e. making it possible to turn off the fans completely? I tried it using Kepler BIOS Tweaker, as described in this tutorial, but it didn't make any difference.

I think such a solution will be necessary if I'm gonna be able to use the card whatsoever.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afokke*
> 
> now I don't hear the noise anymore...should I RMA it anyway? I can't download EVGA Precision so I can't manually change the fan speed to see if it only happens within a certain RPM range. Newegg isn't an option for me because they don't cross ship and I'd rather not go 1-2 weeks with no video card. will I need to pay any shipping charges if I do a cross-ship RMA with EVGA?


there's a good chance you'd hear the noise back. You can use the bundled PX on the cd that came with your gpu card (assuming you didn't flush it down your toilet just yet







) Or download it from here: http://www.techspot.com/downloads/5348-evga-precision-x.html

I believe you can also use Afterburner if you're after changing fan speed only (voltage won't work though)

Whether EVGA would cross-ship or not depends on the approved RMA option. Read on: http://www.evga.com/howtorma/


----------



## afokke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> there's a good chance you'd hear the noise back. You can use the bundled PX on the cd that came with your gpu card (assuming you didn't flush it down your toilet just yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Or download it from here: http://www.techspot.com/downloads/5348-evga-precision-x.html
> 
> I believe you can also use Afterburner if you're after changing fan speed only (voltage won't work though)
> 
> Whether EVGA would cross-ship or not depends on the approved RMA option. Read on: http://www.evga.com/howtorma/


yes you're right, it must occur somewhere a little higher than idle because I hear it soon after I quit from a game. are there any particular requirements for an EVGA cross-ship RMA? I'm going to try it in any case.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *03brett145*
> 
> Is that on stock cooling or water?


Stock air with a crazy fan profile.


----------



## RickRockerr

Hi! Could someone send me a Matrix platinum stock bios? I'm using skynet's bios and just noticed that I have erased the stock bios. Running file recovery tool but no luck.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RickRockerr*
> 
> Hi! Could someone send me a Matrix platinum stock bios? I'm using skynet's bios and just noticed that I have erased the stock bios. Running file recovery tool but no luck.


All yours mate:
http://www.filedropper.com/matrixbackup


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RickRockerr*
> 
> Hi! Could someone send me a Matrix platinum stock bios? I'm using skynet's bios and just noticed that I have erased the stock bios. Running file recovery tool but no luck.


 ASUSMatrixplatinumstock.zip 135k .zip file


Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## RickRockerr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> All yours mate:
> http://www.filedropper.com/matrixbackup


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> ASUSMatrixplatinumstock.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Thanks to you both


----------



## hwoverclkd

I know everyone's busy reading 980 / 970 reviews and benchmarks. In case anyone isn't aware yet, Precision X 16 and geforce 344.11 driver are now available for download.

PX 16:

http://www.evga.com/precision/

_p.s. I personally haven't played with it yet...but i'm seeing negative feedback so far







_


----------



## CluckyTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> I know everyone's busy reading 980 / 970 reviews and benchmarks. In case anyone isn't aware yet, Precision X 16 and geforce 344.11 driver are now available for download.
> 
> PX 16:
> 
> http://www.evga.com/precision/
> 
> _p.s. I personally haven't played with it yet...but i'm seeing negative feedback so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


Awesome man!! Did anyone catch the game24 livestream yesterday, loved the apollo photo rework..

Also I'd rather wait for more details around the newer PX since they bungled the last one and it was a pain to reinstall the old one


----------



## hwoverclkd

Game24? Yeah it was hilarious. Love the rabbit porn


----------



## UncleSmack

I recently waterblocks my 2 evga sc 780 ti's but can only seem to hit 1240 MHz (boost) stable, cards never hit over 41 degrees, any thoughts?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleSmack*
> 
> I recently waterblocks my 2 evga sc 780 ti's but can only seem to hit 1240 MHz (boost) stable, cards never hit over 41 degrees, any thoughts?


stock or modified bios?


----------



## UncleSmack

Modified


----------



## UncleSmack

I just updated to the newest drivers and passed my first tomb raider benchmark at 1300, but score doesn't seem much higher...hmmm. I also upped my power target from 115 to 125. I am currently running fur test through px and am still at 0 artifacts, is this test pretty solid for testing stability? I also just ran heaven benchmark with flying colors, first time not crashing on this benchmark also. Could it have been my drivers?


----------



## omarh2o

How are these new drivers so far? Any improvement in performance? Or any problems ? I hate finding issues after i update.


----------



## OccamRazor

Well, the new Maxwell core are out and are very good OC'ers but as everyone should know it's a bit of a side grade for

780Ti owners that have good cards with high OC's, Titan and 780 owners that also have good cards volt mod enabled because

wont be that much slower either!
And frankly only lower tier card owners (770 and below and lower than 290 in AMD side), bencher's and people that like to

stay in the edge will buy these cards, but the vast majority that have 780Ti/Titan Black/Titan/780 wont upgrade because

they will loose $$$ in the process and get a good card but only up to AVERAGE (best case scenario) 20% more performance,

reflected in FPS its close to 16 fps AVERAGE (best case scenario) from GK110!

(AVERAGE PERFORMANCE) [email protected] = [email protected] = [email protected] = [email protected] = GTX [email protected]



No soft voltmod for the GTX 970/980! The NCP81174 does not have support for I2C, all voltage control through driver up to

1,25V in Maxwell GPUs only!








Red: Missing power phases (2)
Purple: 4 power phases for the core
Green: 1 power phase for the memory
Blue: Voltage controller NCP81174
Yellow: Missing capacitors and resistances front and back of card

Some of you might remember the GTX680 with a similar setting: Missing parts!
While this does not equate in bad performance in any way or puts the card in any harm, but it just leaves a bad taste in

your mouth after paying $$$ for your card...
If you intent to hard mod the card later on you probably will have to solder most of the missing caps!









Its a wonderful card if you ask me: very fast, under water will be very cool, the Classified versions will be AMAZING!!!

it just leaves me asking a question: Where is GM210?









Just my 2 cents!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## koekwau5

Great information once again! Dang you rock OccamRazor

So if I'm correct the 780Ti is up for the hardcore overclocking and the GTX970/980 aren't due to missing power phases and stuff.
Do you know if they are able to break the 780Ti's world records?


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Great information once again! Dang you rock OccamRazor
> 
> So if I'm correct the 780Ti is up for the hardcore overclocking and the GTX970/980 aren't due to missing power phases and stuff.
> Do you know if they are able to break the 780Ti's world records?


http://www.techpowerup.com/mobile/205444/evga-k-ngp-n-and-tin-break-new-records-with-evga-geforce-gtx-980.html
Is this what you're talking about?

Also, thanks Occram, I wasn't sure it was worth upgrading from the Ti, now I know! You guys are amazing.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Great information once again! Dang you rock OccamRazor
> 
> So if I'm correct the 780Ti is up for the hardcore overclocking and the GTX970/980 aren't due to missing power phases and stuff.
> Do you know if they are able to break the 780Ti's world records?


Yes they will for sure as soon as the Classified cards arrive! The Maxwell cores are extremely OC'able, i would not be surprised if Vince ( K|NGP|N) would get the 980 over 2500mhz under LN2!
I have seen [email protected] under air cooling...








Now lets wait for the dust to settle and the 980/970 owners come out with results!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/mobile/205444/evga-k-ngp-n-and-tin-break-new-records-with-evga-geforce-gtx-980.html
> Is this what you're talking about?
> 
> Also, thanks Occram, I wasn't sure it was worth upgrading from the Ti, now I know! You guys are amazing.


OK so the beloved 780Ti is kicked of his throne allready.

If the Ti version will ever come it'll be mine =)

Edit: also thanks eBombzor. Looked closer to the screenshots and noticed they got Precision 16 running. Could not believe my eyes and opened EVGA site immediatly and fook yeah its there. Must have arrived shortly as well then. Installing right now ghehe.

For all other ppl: EVGA Precision X 16 can be downloaded here: http://www.evga.com/precision/


----------



## CluckyTaco

wow Nvidia just announced that they are killing the GTX 780 Ti, GTX 780, GTX 770

http://www.techpowerup.com/205418/nvidia-kills-the-gtx-780-ti-gtx-780-gtx-770-cuts-gtx-760-pricing.html

hmm now I am partly disappointed that resale value just went down the drain, but on the other hand its neck and neck with my ti twins in sli.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the new Maxwell core are out and are very good OC'ers but as everyone should know it's a bit of a side grade for
> 
> 780Ti owners that have good cards with high OC's, Titan and 780 owners that also have good cards volt mod enabled because
> 
> wont be that much slower either!
> And frankly only lower tier card owners (770 and below and lower than 290 in AMD side), bencher's and people that like to
> 
> stay in the edge will buy these cards, but the vast majority that have 780Ti/Titan Black/Titan/780 wont upgrade because
> 
> they will loose $$$ in the process and get a good card but only up to AVERAGE (best case scenario) 20% more performance,
> 
> reflected in FPS its close to 16 fps AVERAGE (best case scenario) from GK110!
> 
> (AVERAGE PERFORMANCE) [email protected] = [email protected] = [email protected] = [email protected] = GTX [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> No soft voltmod for the GTX 970/980! The NCP81174 does not have support for I2C, all voltage control through driver up to
> 
> 1,25V in Maxwell GPUs only!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red: Missing power phases (2)
> Purple: 4 power phases for the core
> Green: 1 power phase for the memory
> Blue: Voltage controller NCP81174
> Yellow: Missing capacitors and resistances front and back of card
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you might remember the GTX680 with a similar setting: Missing parts!
> While this does not equate in bad performance in any way or puts the card in any harm, but it just leaves a bad taste in
> 
> your mouth after paying $$$ for your card...
> If you intent to hard mod the card later on you probably will have to solder most of the missing caps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a wonderful card if you ask me: very fast, under water will be very cool, the Classified versions will be AMAZING!!!
> 
> 
> 
> it just leaves me asking a question: Where is GM210?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just my 2 cents!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Perhaps leaving some room for the next chip to be rolled-out, GM2xx?? Or it could already be in nvidia's safe and they're ready to roll-out as soon as AMD makes their move


----------



## Dart06

This might be a stupid question that's been asked but can the 780Ti do the new Dynamic Super Resolution or only 900 series?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dart06*
> 
> This might be a stupid question that's been asked but can the 780Ti do the new Dynamic Super Resolution or only 900 series?


An Nvidia rep said that it is coming to Kepler in newer drivers. So yes.


----------



## Dart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> An Nvidia rep said that it is coming to Kepler in newer drivers. So yes.


Good good. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dart06*
> 
> This might be a stupid question that's been asked but can the 780Ti do the new Dynamic Super Resolution or only 900 series?


Nope. Maxwell only.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Perhaps leaving some room for the next chip to be rolled-out, GM2xx?? Or it could already be in nvidia's safe and they're ready to roll-out as soon as AMD makes their move


Big maxwell is destined only with lower fabrication nodes ( 20nm and 16nm)! Max AMD can do right now is try to come close to GTX980!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dart06*
> 
> This might be a stupid question that's been asked but can the 780Ti do the new Dynamic Super Resolution or only 900 series?


Only 900 series!









Cheers

Occamrazor

EDIT: Criminal is right, just confirmed it, DSR will come in later drivers through Geforce experience! For now only with GTX970/980!


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Big maxwell is destined only with lower fabrication nodes ( 20nm and 16nm)! Max AMD can do right now is try to come close to GTX980!
> Only 900 series!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor
> 
> *EDIT: Criminal is right, just confirmed it, DSR will come in later drivers through Geforce experience! For now only with GTX970/970!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Booyah! Told y'all so.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Booyah! Told y'all so.












How are you doing my Friend? Long time no see! Hope you and the Family are alright!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are you doing my Friend? Long time no see! Hope you and the Family are alright!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Doing good! you and yours the same I hope? Glad to see you still holding down everything and keeping people in check.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Doing good! you and yours the same I hope? Glad to see you still holding down everything and keeping people in check.


Love my Job!









Cheers

Ed

EDIT: We have one more thread: *GTX 980 Owners Club*
http://www.overclock.net/t/1513920/nvidia-gtx-980-owners-club/0_100#post_22869922


----------



## RickRockerr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Big maxwell is destined only with lower fabrication nodes ( 20nm and 16nm)! Max AMD can do right now is try to come close to GTX980!
> Only 900 series!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor
> 
> EDIT: Criminal is right, just confirmed it, DSR will come in later drivers through Geforce experience! For now only with GTX970/980!


Is there any info about DSR for 700 series? Imo it sound little bit weird to do it only for 900 series if other series can handle it too, or is there some hardware limitations?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RickRockerr*
> 
> Is there any info about DSR for 700 series? Imo it sound little bit weird to do it only for 900 series if other series can handle it too, or is there some hardware limitations?


No, its more of a launch perk for the GTX970/980! Later on other cards can use DSR (providing that Geforce experience detects that the card is powerful enough to run it)









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Luciferxy

I tried doing same clock to clock comparison to reference GTX 980 on Fire Strike Score.

from G3D results 1126~1216 MHz / 7000 MHz, 4.6GHz 3960X, 344.07 driver :

GPU score : 12704

mine @ 1020~1216 MHz / 7000 MHz, 4.1 GHz 3770, 344.11 driver

GPU score : 13060

putting aside a difference in CPU setup, it seems clock per clock my Ti is ~3 % faster. But then again, I don't know how G3D driver settings and when the GTX 980 got overclocked above 1300 MHz (easily), my Ti will be running out of steam due to the artifacts & TDR that will eventually happened


----------



## UncleSmack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omarh2o*
> 
> How are these new drivers so far? Any improvement in performance? Or any problems ? I hate finding issues after i update.


I have seen nothing but improvement! Really happy with them so far, scores are up and the "hair flicker" in tomb raider with tress fx is completely fixed too.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> I tried doing same clock to clock comparison to reference GTX 980 on Fire Strike Score.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> from G3D results 1126~1216 MHz / 7000 MHz, 4.6GHz 3960X, 344.07 driver :
> 
> GPU score : 12704
> 
> mine @ 1020~1216 MHz / 7000 MHz, 4.1 GHz 3770, 344.11 driver
> 
> GPU score : 13060
> 
> 
> 
> putting aside a difference in CPU setup, it seems clock per clock my Ti is ~3 % faster. But then again, I don't know how G3D driver settings and when the GTX 980 got overclocked above 1300 MHz (easily), my Ti will be running out of steam due to the artifacts & TDR that will eventually happened


Totally agree!









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4092189

Then again, Firestrike isn't absolute and I trust 980 can edge out the Ti on some games (per FPS)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Big maxwell is destined only with lower fabrication nodes ( 20nm and 16nm)! Max AMD can do right now is try to come close to GTX980!


how about the possibility of having more shader units and make it a Ti? Plausible?


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Totally agree!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4092189
> 
> Then again, Firestrike isn't absolute and I trust 980 can edge out the Ti on some games (per FPS)


nice, it seems your 4770K is giving another 2% addition to GPU score.
and DAT efficiency of the GTX 980 is on another planet


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Totally agree!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4092189
> 
> Then again, Firestrike isn't absolute and I trust 980 can edge out the Ti on some games (per FPS)
> 
> 
> 
> nice, it seems your 4770K is giving another 2% addition to GPU score.
> and DAT efficiency of the GTX 980 is on another planet
Click to expand...

OK, ran at stock CPU speed, GPU score down to 13285 from 13314 (-0.2%)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4092341

But G3D was running @4.6 3960x ...clock vs clock, Ti is better...but Maxwell can easily be overclocked at higher frequency and operates efficiently! I'm holding off til the next release


----------



## Luciferxy

I hope it won't be another $900 halo gpu


----------



## SoliDD

So what are used 780tis selling for now?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoliDD*
> 
> So what are used 780tis selling for now?


Don't know what a used one if going for, but here the EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Superclocked ACX is still selling for $849 and the Classified is selling for $899


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Don't know what a used one if going for, but here the EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Superclocked ACX is still selling for $849 and the Classified is selling for $899


I saw used a Kingpin for $530 on eBay.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Totally agree!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4092189
> 
> Then again, Firestrike isn't absolute and I trust 980 can edge out the Ti on some games (per FPS)
> how about the possibility of having more shader units and make it a Ti? Plausible?


There is that possibility but it makes more sense ($$$) for them to release a dual gpu card based on 980/970 cores don't you think?








Did you miss my post about the 980? http://www.overclock.net/t/1513920/nvidia-gtx-980-owners-club/100_100#post_22873727

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## RickRockerr

I have a bad timing what comes go buying a gpu







I got my matrix platinum last week and now 900 seires is out. When I got my 670 the 700 series was realased 2 weeks later







First I decided to wait till nvidia realase 900 series but then I was like: "nah, cant be that much better"


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RickRockerr*
> 
> I have a bad timing what comes go buying a gpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got my matrix platinum last week and now 900 seires is out. When I got my 670 the 700 series was realased 2 weeks later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First I decided to wait till nvidia realase 900 series but then I was like: "nah, cant be that much better"


I will say to you what i said a minute ago in another thread: You have to ask yourself if you are a gamer or a bencher, if a gamer stick to your card as it will serve you good, if a bencher, go and get a 980!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I will say to you what i said a minute ago in another thread: You have to ask yourself if you are a gamer or a bencher, if a gamer stick to your card as it will serve you good, if a bencher, go and get a 980!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


I am a bit of both, but more towards gamer








Btw will KBT 1.27 will work well for Maxwell or will there be another bios tweaker ?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> I am a bit of both, but more towards gamer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw will KBT 1.27 will work well for Maxwell or will there be another bios tweaker ?


Another of course, where do you think they come from?









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## mark_thaddeus

I'm soooooo tempted to go 980 but the difference in gaming is small that I have to wait for big maxwell!

Sorry trying to convince myself not to open my wallet!!!

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! Must... hold...on!


----------



## PhillyAnt

I joined the Official GTX 780 Ti Owner's Club in the beginning of this month, but I am still within my 30 day return period and I think I am going to make the move to the 980. It will be zero hassle at all to return this card as I live 20 minutes away from the Micro Center where I purchased it -AND- they have a few of the 980's in stock.

Your thoughts? Would you?


----------



## PhillyAnt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I will say to you what i said a minute ago in another thread: You have to ask yourself if you are a gamer or a bencher, if a gamer stick to your card as it will serve you good, if a bencher, go and get a 980!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


I'm a gamer and I'm within my 30 day return period for my 780 Ti Matrix. I'm also a noob when it comes to building computers, as this was my first ever build. Is there a reason why I wouldn't want to return my 780 Ti and exchange it for the GTX 980 SC that they have in stock at a cheaper price? I got my 780 Ti in the beginning of this month for $619, which was a great price. They have the new card in stock for $569.


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhillyAnt*
> 
> I'm a gamer and I'm within my 30 day return period for my 780 Ti Matrix. I'm also a noob when it comes to building computers, as this was my first ever build. Is there a reason why I wouldn't want to return my 780 Ti and exchange it for the GTX 980 SC that they have in stock at a cheaper price? I got my 780 Ti in the beginning of this month for $619, which was a great price. They have the new card in stock for $569.


I'd return it if I were you.
Better efficiency, less heat, better overclocking even on air.


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhillyAnt*
> 
> I'm a gamer and I'm within my 30 day return period for my 780 Ti Matrix. I'm also a noob when it comes to building computers, as this was my first ever build. Is there a reason why I wouldn't want to return my 780 Ti and exchange it for the GTX 980 SC that they have in stock at a cheaper price? I got my 780 Ti in the beginning of this month for $619, which was a great price. They have the new card in stock for $569.


I would definitely return it. Why keep a slower, hotter, more expensive card when you can return it for a faster, cheaper, cooler one? I would return mine in a second, but I bought mine in February. :-( I'm not too down on it though because I still got a good 8 months use out of it before the 980 came along. That's what I have to keep telling myself.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhillyAnt*
> 
> I'm a gamer and I'm within my 30 day return period for my 780 Ti Matrix. I'm also a noob when it comes to building computers, as this was my first ever build. Is there a reason why I wouldn't want to return my 780 Ti and exchange it for the GTX 980 SC that they have in stock at a cheaper price? I got my 780 Ti in the beginning of this month for $619, which was a great price. They have the new card in stock for $569.


Do it but for EVGA cards if you can! Best company out there with after purchase policy!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Thetbrett

newegg is allowing us Aussies to buy 980's for 638, that's tempting, and annoying, i bought 2 780ti's 2 months ago.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> newegg is allowing us Aussies to buy 980's for 638, that's tempting, and annoying, i bought 2 780ti's 2 months ago.


Same here with the GTX780ti Matrix.
Kinda kicking myself now for not waiting, but there was no real confirmation on the new range.

The Matrix runs so hot on stock cooling, it hit 103c on the VRM's 2 days ago..
Stuck the Kraken G10 back on it, now they don't see over 80c..


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Same here with the GTX780ti Matrix.
> Kinda kicking myself now for not waiting, but there was no real confirmation on the new range.
> 
> The Matrix runs so hot on stock cooling, it hit 103c on the VRM's 2 days ago..
> Stuck the Kraken G10 back on it, now they don't see over 80c..


how easy are those Kraken to fit and coller do you use with it? I'm running sli, dunno if I have room. Geez, 638 is so tempting.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> how easy are those Kraken to fit and coller do you use with it? I'm running sli, dunno if I have room. Geez, 638 is so tempting.


It's easy, daunting at first, but well worth it.
I'm using a Kraken x60, which is a 280mm RAD. now that we're getting close to summer my temps went up from 43c to 48c (stays at 43c if I turn the air con on), but even at 48c its still 30c lower than stock cooling.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Same here with the GTX780ti Matrix.
> Kinda kicking myself now for not waiting, but there was no real confirmation on the new range.
> 
> The Matrix runs so hot on stock cooling, it hit 103c on the VRM's 2 days ago..
> Stuck the Kraken G10 back on it, now they don't see over 80c..


Wait, I thought that there wasn't a way to tell the VRM temp's without a laser thermometer or FLIR imaging; that only the GPU core's temps have a sensor with Kepler? And in case youre unaware, the problem with the Kraken G10 AIO adapter bracket is that although it does cool the GPU itself it doesn't cool the VRM area, aside from the fan it comes with that is in my instances inferior to the VRM cooling from the cooler the Kraken G10 replaces. If your GPU core is at a safe temp, say under 80 C, ideally around 60-65 C yet your VRM's are sitting around 90+C youre still at risk of prematurely burning out the card itself. I thoroughly looked at the Kraken G10 unit and came to this sobering conclusion coupled with the fact that the EVGA ACX cooler actually does a better job of cooling the VRM's. Best bet is to go with an actual water-block.

The following mod which hybridizes EVGA's ACX mid-plate in conjunction with the Kraken G10 and the addition of heat-sinks directly on the VRM's themselves is the only way I would run the G10:

http://linustechtips.com/main/gallery/image/12585-installed-kraken-x31/

http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/202225-evga-gtx-780ti-acx-with-nzxt-kraken-g10/

If you look at the reviews of the G10, all of them who have done thermal imaging show a dangerous increase in VRM' temps with Nvidia cards. For some reason AMD cards, specifically r290x, don't show this dangerous increase in VRM temp with the G10.


----------



## Gestler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> It could be a registry thing too in the OS, but don't worry much about it there is no performance degradation between PCIe 2.0 and 3.0!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


I dont know where is problem, maybe wrong hands...but i was try DDU again, i try last drivers and is it still stuck at PCIe 2.0 I understand, there is no performance degradation but i cant understand, how GTX780 is correctly work at PCIe 3.0 but Ti do not. Sorry for still asking same thing, but it make me crazy.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Wait, I thought that there wasn't a way to tell the VRM temp's without a laser thermometer or FLIR imaging; that only the GPU core's temps have a sensor with Kepler? And in case youre unaware, the problem with the Kraken G10 AIO adapter bracket is that although it does cool the GPU itself it doesn't cool the VRM area, aside from the fan it comes with that is in my instances inferior to the VRM cooling from the cooler the Kraken G10 replaces. If your GPU core is at a safe temp, say under 80 C, ideally around 60-65 C yet your VRM's are sitting around 90+C youre still at risk of prematurely burning out the card itself. I thoroughly looked at the Kraken G10 unit and came to this sobering conclusion coupled with the fact that the EVGA ACX cooler actually does a better job of cooling the VRM's. Best bet is to go with an actual water-block.
> 
> The following mod which hybridizes EVGA's ACX mid-plate in conjunction with the Kraken G10 and the addition of heat-sinks directly on the VRM's themselves is the only way I would run the G10:
> 
> http://linustechtips.com/main/gallery/image/12585-installed-kraken-x31/
> 
> http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/202225-evga-gtx-780ti-acx-with-nzxt-kraken-g10/
> 
> If you look at the reviews of the G10, all of them who have done thermal imaging show a dangerous increase in VRM' temps with Nvidia cards. For some reason AMD cards, specifically r290x, don't show this dangerous increase in VRM temp with the G10.


Ok as I have a GTX780ti Matrix, not only can I read the VRM temps with Asus GPU Tweak, I can also read the memory temps.
Joys of having a LN2 based card.

As for not cooling the VRM's, again the Matrix has one long VRM heat sink, so the Kraken G10 cools the vrm's on this card better than the stock cooler, Top 80c G10, Stock 103c.

I am using the included 92mm NZXT fan which is cooling nicely.

Now where you run into the problems is when there is a card with NO vrm heat sinks, and temps can be higher than stock cooling.

Now it is the general consensus that 80c an below is recommended, but like the classified the Matrix is a very wide board with higher rated VRM's etc for overclocking.

The Kraken G10 for me on the Matrix keeps the VRM's at a Max of 80c on a hot day, GPU hasn't gone over 48c, memory hits 60c (no heat sink)
Stock Matrix cooler VRM's 103c, GPU 82c, Memory 78c.

Yes it's not suited for a lot of cards, but in some cases where cards do have heat sinks that can be reused it's actually quiet good and much less hassle than a full water cooling setup.

http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/tempsexhaust_zpsef63b5be.jpeg.html


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Wait, I thought that there wasn't a way to tell the VRM temp's without a laser thermometer or FLIR imaging; that only the GPU core's temps have a sensor with Kepler? And in case youre unaware, the problem with the Kraken G10 AIO adapter bracket is that although it does cool the GPU itself it doesn't cool the VRM area, aside from the fan it comes with that is in my instances inferior to the VRM cooling from the cooler the Kraken G10 replaces. If your GPU core is at a safe temp, say under 80 C, ideally around 60-65 C yet your VRM's are sitting around 90+C youre still at risk of prematurely burning out the card itself. I thoroughly looked at the Kraken G10 unit and came to this sobering conclusion coupled with the fact that the EVGA ACX cooler actually does a better job of cooling the VRM's. Best bet is to go with an actual water-block.
> The following mod which hybridizes EVGA's ACX mid-plate in conjunction with the Kraken G10 and the addition of heat-sinks directly on the VRM's themselves is the only way I would run the G10:
> http://linustechtips.com/main/gallery/image/12585-installed-kraken-x31/
> http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/202225-evga-gtx-780ti-acx-with-nzxt-kraken-g10/
> If you look at the reviews of the G10, all of them who have done thermal imaging show a dangerous increase in VRM' temps with Nvidia cards. For some reason AMD cards, specifically r290x, don't show this dangerous increase in VRM temp with the G10.


Reference cards don't have the ability to read VRM's temperature, only custom cards have temperature sensors! His card is custom!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gestler*
> 
> I dont know where is problem, maybe wrong hands...but i was try DDU again, i try last drivers and is it still stuck at PCIe 2.0 I understand, there is no performance degradation but i cant understand, how GTX780 is correctly work at PCIe 3.0 but Ti do not. Sorry for still asking same thing, but it make me crazy.


Try this: http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2148/nvidia-geforce-kepler-pcie-3-0-mode-enabling-patch-for-sandy-bridge-e-systems/mirrors

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## PCGameFan

Should I sell of my 780Ti's and move to the 980? I've got an order in for the ROG Swift.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCGameFan*
> 
> Should I sell of my 780Ti's and move to the 980? I've got an order in for the ROG Swift.


I am assuming you have two since you said Ti's. No, not worth it IMHO.


----------



## Party3an

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Wait, I thought that there wasn't a way to tell the VRM temp's without a laser thermometer or FLIR imaging; that only the GPU core's temps have a sensor with Kepler? And in case youre unaware, the problem with the Kraken G10 AIO adapter bracket is that although it does cool the GPU itself it doesn't cool the VRM area, aside from the fan it comes with that is in my instances inferior to the VRM cooling from the cooler the Kraken G10 replaces. If your GPU core is at a safe temp, say under 80 C, ideally around 60-65 C yet your VRM's are sitting around 90+C youre still at risk of prematurely burning out the card itself. I thoroughly looked at the Kraken G10 unit and came to this sobering conclusion coupled with the fact that the EVGA ACX cooler actually does a better job of cooling the VRM's. Best bet is to go with an actual water-block.
> 
> The following mod which hybridizes EVGA's ACX mid-plate in conjunction with the Kraken G10 and the addition of heat-sinks directly on the VRM's themselves is the only way I would run the G10:
> 
> http://linustechtips.com/main/gallery/image/12585-installed-kraken-x31/
> 
> http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/202225-evga-gtx-780ti-acx-with-nzxt-kraken-g10/
> 
> If you look at the reviews of the G10, all of them who have done thermal imaging show a dangerous increase in VRM' temps with Nvidia cards. For some reason AMD cards, specifically r290x, don't show this dangerous increase in VRM temp with the G10.


ASUS 780Ti Matrix - ASIC 74

Custom CPU+GPU+RAM loop EKWB blocks

According to my 4 Aquaero6 ambient sensors temperature is about 29.83 C

Somehow like this.



No reason to jump on 980 now. Until it is not TI and not custom i don't see any reason.

Best Regards

Update: On skyn3t bios. Thanks to him


----------



## Gestler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Try this: http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2148/nvidia-geforce-kepler-pcie-3-0-mode-enabling-patch-for-sandy-bridge-e-systems/mirrors
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


I love you


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gestler*
> 
> I love you


----------



## DokoBG

Hello. I have a Reference design Gigabyte GTX 780 *Ti*. Which Bios should i use ? On the front page there is a bios for Gigabyte 780 but it doesn't have "Ti" in the heading so is it for the Ti or the regular 780 ? Thank you.

It looks like this:

GTX 780 Gigabyte
[*] 80.80.30.00.01
[*] skyn3t-Ti-vBios-Gigabyte.zip 136k .zip file

^ It says *Ti* in the bios file name, but in the heading only 780 ?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DokoBG*
> 
> Hello. I have a Reference design Gigabyte GTX 780 *Ti*. Which Bios should i use ? On the front page there is a bios for Gigabyte 780 but it doesn't have "Ti" in the heading so is it for the Ti or the regular 780 ? Thank you.
> 
> It looks like this:
> 
> GTX 780 Gigabyte
> [*] 80.80.30.00.01
> [*] skyn3t-Ti-vBios-Gigabyte.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> ^ It says *Ti* in the bios file name, but in the heading only 780 ?


Yes, its in the 780Ti thread OP, so its the right one and the 780Ti is still a 780!








Joking aside, yes its the right one!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## DokoBG

Thank you !

I'm currently running another modified Bios on my GTX 780 ti, however the over voltage function (1.21v) only works with Evgra precision X. When I use the MSI Afterburner i cannot make it go beyond ~1.1v no matter what i tried in the settings.

So my question is this: Will this BIOS allow me to go up to 1.21v with MSI Afterburner ? Thanks again.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCGameFan*
> 
> Should I sell of my 780Ti's and move to the 980? I've got an order in for the ROG Swift.



3GB VRAM is plenty @1440p unless you play with modded texture packs.
Selling your 780TI's will set you back most likely as you'll be pressed to get anything above $500 IMO.
G-sync will make the few extra FPS negligible if you even see or feel any difference at all.
So unless you need lower power consumption because you feel your 850 Watt GPU isn't enough, I'd hold off. Enjoy the Swift btw.









Gaming wise I don't think the extra FPS is enough for me to switch from 780TI to 980 @1440. I have a second rig @1080p 120 Hz gaming with a 690, if I do any upgrading it will be to sell the 690 and give my 780TI to the second rig.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DokoBG*
> 
> Thank you !
> 
> I'm currently running another modified Bios on my GTX 780 ti, however the over voltage function (1.21v) only works with Evgra precision X. When I use the MSI Afterburner i cannot make it go beyond ~1.1v no matter what i tried in the settings.
> 
> So my question is this: Will this BIOS allow me to go up to 1.21v with MSI Afterburner ? Thanks again.


No, Afterburner only works properly with reference cards and of course MSI non-reference, 780Ti is non-reference as there are significant changes in the PCB to be considered reference for the AB developer Unwinder!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> 
> 3GB VRAM is plenty @1440p unless you play with modded texture packs.
> Selling your 780TI's will set you back most likely as you'll be pressed to get anything above $500 IMO.
> G-sync will make the few extra FPS negligible if you even see or feel any difference at all.
> So unless you need lower power consumption because you feel your 850 Watt GPU isn't enough, I'd hold off. Enjoy the Swift btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaming wise I don't think the extra FPS is enough for me to switch from 780TI to 980 @1440. I have a second rig @1080p 120 Hz gaming with a 690, if I do any upgrading it will be to sell the 690 and give my 780TI to the second rig.


How true! Most of the people at this time is mixing core clock with fps, as i stated in my article about the 980:
Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the new Maxwell cores are out and are very good OC'ers but as everyone should know it's a bit of a side grade for 780Ti owners that have good cards with high OC's, Titan and 780 owners that also have good cards volt mod enabled because wont be that much slower either!
> And frankly only lower tier card owners (770 and below and lower than 290 in AMD side), bencher's and people that like to stay in the edge will buy these cards, but the vast majority that have 780Ti/Titan Black/Titan/780 wont upgrade because they will loose $$$ in the process and get a good card but only up to AVERAGE (best case scenario) 20% more performance, reflected in FPS its close to 16 fps AVERAGE (best case scenario) from GK110!
> 
> (AVERAGE PERFORMANCE) [email protected] = [email protected] = [email protected] = [email protected] = GTX [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> No soft voltmod for the GTX 970/980! The NCP81174 does not have support for I2C, all voltage control through driver up to 1,25V in Maxwell GPUs only!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red: Missing power phases (2)
> Purple: 4 power phases for the core
> Green: 1 power phase for the memory
> Blue: Voltage controller NCP81174
> Yellow: Missing capacitors and resistances front and back of card
> 
> Some of you might remember the GTX680 with a similar setting: Missing parts!
> While this does not equate in bad performance in any way or puts the card in any harm, but it just leaves a bad taste in your mouth after paying $$$ for your card...
> If you intent to hard mod the card later on you probably will have to solder most of the missing caps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a wonderful card if you ask me: very fast, under water will be very cool, the Classified versions will be AMAZING!!! it just leaves me asking a question: Where is GM210?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just my 2 cents!


(AVERAGE PERFORMANCE) [email protected] = [email protected] = [email protected] = [email protected] = GTX [email protected]

With the actual game engines any 780Ti suffices for 1440p but still i would wait for GM210 next year for good 4K performance!
But for real 4K multimonitor performance even the GM210 SLI wont suffice as it would be an optimized 780Ti quad SLI!
IMO only Pascal in 2016 will emerge as a true 4K/5K card with its unified virtual memory support (supposed to be on Maxwell architecture before it became an improved Kepler) and old Volta's on-package DRAM features!

Again my 2 cents!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## pfinch

Good evening guys!

does precision x16 (5.2) work with 780ti and overvolting?!


----------



## Travel2See

I've done something stupid.

It seems I have accidentally deleted the copy of the original bios for my Zotac 780 GTX TI using GPUZ.

I have already flashed card with the voltage mod bios to overclock, however with the 980 GTX just released and with my card only being 5 days old.. I'm going to see if I can return the card to Scan.co.uk hopefully [fingers crossed] for a refund. Worth a try.

Does anyone have the original bios for Zotac 780 GTX TI so I can reflash and hopefully return. I will be most grateful!


----------



## TheNaitsyrk

I don't see a point of spending £50-60 extra for GTX 980. Literally, there is 3-5 FPS difference in games between 980 and 780 TI. Stay with your ZOTAC 780 TI. I personally bought 2x (SLI) and I'm not regretting it. Differences are so minimal, it doesn't even matter. I'd wait for something truly good. 980 is good, but not good enough to upgrade from 780 TI, especially is you have 780 TI in SLI.


----------



## Travel2See

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pfinch*
> 
> Good evening guys!
> 
> does precision x16 (5.2) work with 780ti and overvolting?!


I could only download the Precision X 4.2 because EVGA will not allow downloads from their page (something to do with copyright). But can confirm the version I am using now works with overclocking (after flashing bios).


----------



## Travel2See

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pfinch*
> 
> Good evening guys!
> 
> does precision x16 (5.2) work with 780ti and overvolting?!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNaitsyrk*
> 
> I don't see a point of spending £50-60 extra for GTX 980. Literally, there is 3-5 FPS difference in games between 980 and 780 TI. Stay with your ZOTAC 780 TI. I personally bought 2x (SLI) and I'm not regretting it. Differences are so minimal, it doesn't even matter. I'd wait for something truly good. 980 is good, but not good enough to upgrade from 780 TI, especially is you have 780 TI in SLI.


Yes I understand the minimal fps but I'm running an itx setup mate with a 600 watt PSU, where the lower power requirements on the 980 gtx and less heat will benefit my system. Hopefully cooler temps!

Also I paid £384 for the card and scan has the 980 gtx going for around £430 which I'm happy to pay, that's if they accept my used card though. Read through the terms and conditions which I think I might be ok.. if they don't find out I've flashed and overclocked this card that is!


----------



## ganzosrevenge

There is a new version o
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travel2See*
> 
> I could only download the Precision X 4.2 because EVGA will not allow downloads from their page (something to do with copyright). But can confirm the version I am using now works with overclocking (after flashing bios).


There's a new version of Precision X up, Precision X 16 - it can be downloaded here.

Jason


----------



## Travel2See

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ganzosrevenge*
> 
> There is a new version o
> There's a new version of Precision X up, Precision X 16 - it can be downloaded here.
> 
> Jason


Quality. Thank you.


----------



## ganzosrevenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travel2See*
> 
> Quality. Thank you.


Not a Problem


----------



## NickFury777

IT'S A PNY STOCK COOLER
forget the report of the msi thats just the modded bios that worked
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/2775398/fs/2780991


----------



## NickFury777

the thing that seems to me to be the best reason to switch to the 980 from my 780 ti is the promise of better frame timings
and less top heavy antialiasing


----------



## NickFury777

new driver makes a difference plus i disabled my antivirus

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/2792178/fs/2775398


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NickFury777*
> 
> the thing that seems to me to be the best reason to switch to the 980 from my 780 ti is the promise of better frame timings
> and less top heavy antialiasing


Do you guys think the extra 1 GB of memory on the 980 is worth anything for 1440p gaming? I don't have any issue with my 3 GB 780 Ti (and I don't intend to upgrade to a 980), but I'm curious about what you guys think about 4 GB vs. 3 GB when gaming at 2560 x 1440.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarbacoaUSA*
> 
> Do you guys think the extra 1 GB of memory on the 980 is worth anything for 1440p gaming? I don't have any issue with my 3 GB 780 Ti (and I don't intend to upgrade to a 980), but I'm curious about what you guys think about 4 GB vs. 3 GB when gaming at 2560 x 1440.


If you plan to use heavy AA yes you need lots of memory, if not 3GB is enough until heavy game engines come along that use heaps of memory... or not...









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## omarh2o

So when do you guys think we can expect seeing leaks or any kind of news/rumors on the 980ti or whatever big Maxwell will be called ? my next setup will be 3 way SLI, and im extremely tempted to go with 980 classies. But if we might see the next Maxwell release sometime in December or January 2015 Ill wait . 980's are performing awesome right now and really want to go Maxwell


----------



## Travel2See

Seriously though guys where can I get the original bios version for my Zotac card because I have flashed it with the modded bios and accidentally deleted the original. Does anyone have a Zotac card on this forum with the original bios?

I cannot believe this is happening right now.. why did I delete it! Doh!


----------



## NickFury777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarbacoaUSA*
> 
> Do you guys think the extra 1 GB of memory on the 980 is worth anything for 1440p gaming? I don't have any issue with my 3 GB 780 Ti (and I don't intend to upgrade to a 980), but I'm curious about what you guys think about 4 GB vs. 3 GB when gaming at 2560 x 1440.


have you benchmarked your memory usage in game ?
try it with gpuz then you'll have an informed answer ?
titanfall or some game like metro prolly the extra gig might make a diff
CS or TF2 not so much


----------



## omarh2o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NickFury777*
> 
> have you benchmarked your memory usage in game ?
> try it with gpuz then you'll have an informed answer ?
> titanfall or some game like metro prolly the extra gig might make a diff
> CS or TF2 not so much


I don't think that more will make a difference if its not needed. as long as you stay under 3gb it should run just as good as if you had 8gb. For single monitors its fine. Once you go daul 1440p or a single 4k with ultra textures and aa it would depend on the game. Crysis 3 on 4k ultra wouldn't run on a 780ti. I monitor my mem usage all the time. Crysis 3 on a single 1440p, ultra, 8xmsaa it gets to 2.7 on the mem usage. Thats almost peek. But it doesn't bottleneck since its under 3


----------



## falb0ner

Hey skyn3t do you have a bios for the EVGA reference 780Ti? i don't see it listed on the main page.


----------



## pfinch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> skyn3tPhantom780Tipfinch.zip 135k .zip file
> Give me feedback!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, try this one and give me feedback:
> 
> ASUSMatrixplatinumalteredfanprofile.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Hey Occamrazor,

i just tried the BIOS this weekend.
i noticed some kinds of strange behavior ... at the point i increase the voltage i got instantly graphical issues. (Clock over 1175 Mhz, PTmax 115%, Temp max 72°)
on stock bios the card boosts to 1202 without issues (1.212v)









you might have an idea?!

thank you!

bye


----------



## criznit

I'm having a somewhat unique issue with the new evga precision tool and ffxiv. Precision seems to be holding the ctrl key hostage because I'm unable to use it within the game, but once I close out of the precision tool, I can use it. Any suggestions?

-Edit- I found the solution, please disregard


----------



## RickRockerr

I think I'm going to swap my 780 Ti to reference 980 because my friend is willing to buy my 780 Ti and imo reference model works better in my case because it pushes hot air out of the case.


----------



## nyxagamemnon

So if a 780ti Does 1300Mhz on Stock volts the 1.135 Range then any predictions on what it can do on Water with 1.2-1.3 volts?

Card is none reference DirectCu2 OC


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pfinch*
> 
> Hey Occamrazor,
> i just tried the BIOS this weekend.
> i noticed some kinds of strange behavior ... at the point i increase the voltage i got instantly graphical issues. (Clock over 1175 Mhz, PTmax 115%, Temp max 72°)
> on stock bios the card boosts to 1202 without issues (1.212v)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you might have an idea?!
> thank you!
> bye


Fixed!









skyn3tPhantom780Tipfinchfixed.zip 135k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> So if a 780ti Does 1300Mhz on Stock volts the 1.135 Range then any predictions on what it can do on Water with 1.2-1.3 volts?
> Card is none reference DirectCu2 OC


Behavior unknown! All cards behave differently and voltage uptake is not linear, only by trying you will find out for your card!








But it could hit 1400mhz if you are lucky and under water of course!








Check my voltage hack guide for your card in the OP (Opening Post)

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Fixed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyn3tPhantom780Tipfinchfixed.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> Behavior unknown! All cards behave differently and voltage uptake is not linear, only by trying you will find out for your card!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it could hit 1400mhz if you are lucky and under water of course!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check my voltage hack guide for your card in the OP (Opening Post)
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Yep already did the hack for 1.3. Im trying to bin the cards before I put them under water and trying to get the best baseline and chance for 1400+. So im grabbing the ones that do 1300 on stock volts as the candidates. Any other suggestions to the binning process on air?

also anyway to get more than 1.3v with the hack?


----------



## Travel2See

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travel2See*
> 
> I've done something stupid.
> 
> It seems I have accidentally deleted the copy of the original bios for my Zotac 780 GTX TI using GPUZ.
> 
> I have already flashed card with the voltage mod bios to overclock, however with the 980 GTX just released and with my card only being 5 days old.. I'm going to see if I can return the card to Scan.co.uk hopefully [fingers crossed] for a refund. Worth a try.
> 
> Does anyone have the original bios for Zotac 780 GTX TI so I can reflash and hopefully return. I will be most grateful!


Ok I'm getting the feeling that I am being ignored now, after repeating my question seeking help several times. I literally CANNOT start the RMA process to return my card without having the original bios flashed back onto the card.

Many of you here seem pretty knowledgeable with computer software/hardware on this forum, so surely someone can point me in the right direction.. Anyone?


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travel2See*
> 
> Ok I'm getting the feeling that I am being ignored now, after repeating my question seeking help several times. I literally CANNOT start the RMA process to return my card without having the original bios flashed back onto the card.
> 
> Many of you here seem pretty knowledgeable with computer software/hardware on this forum, so surely someone can point me in the right direction.. Anyone?


Welcome to OCN!

*Protip / Noobtip:* Back-up your BIOS before you do _*anything*_!

*Techpowerup*: http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=&manufacturer=&model=GTX+780+Ti&interface=&memType=&memSize=

Enjoy!


----------



## Travel2See

I told you people were pretty knowledgeable with computer software/hardware on here! Seriously thank you so much.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travel2See*
> 
> I told you people were pretty knowledgeable with computer software/hardware on here! Seriously thank you so much.


You bet! Your request wasn't exactly on deaf ears, it may be possible other people had no idea where to get the BIOS either


----------



## Travel2See

Yes I agree
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> You bet! Your request wasn't exactly on deaf ears, it may be possible other people had no idea where to get the BIOS either


Yes I agree with that. Think my impatience got the better of me! Rep'd for help. Many thanks


----------



## PCGameFan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCGameFan*
> 
> Should I sell of my 780Ti's and move to the 980? I've got an order in for the ROG Swift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3GB VRAM is plenty @1440p unless you play with modded texture packs.
> Selling your 780TI's will set you back most likely as you'll be pressed to get anything above $500 IMO.
> G-sync will make the few extra FPS negligible if you even see or feel any difference at all.
> So unless you need lower power consumption because you feel your 850 Watt GPU isn't enough, I'd hold off. Enjoy the Swift btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaming wise I don't think the extra FPS is enough for me to switch from 780TI to 980 @1440. I have a second rig @1080p 120 Hz gaming with a 690, if I do any upgrading it will be to sell the 690 and give my 780TI to the second rig.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the suggestions. I really didn't want to have to dump my Ti's but may if I can make an even swap for 980 aftermarket models.


----------



## lowfat

Well it seems my card doesn't scale well w/ voltage. I did the 150 ohm volt mod to my reference card. Before it was rock solid stable @ 1340MHz. After the mod I can bench @ 1370MHz. But stable seems to stop around 1360MHz. 20MHz definitely wasn't worth the time.









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2797792


----------



## Luciferxy

^^ but still nice graph score though.


----------



## NickFury777

what a blunder i re-installed the same driver after the whole ddu procedure Doh!

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/2798464/fs/2793275

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NickFury777*
> 
> new driver makes a difference plus i disabled my antivirus
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/2792178/fs/2775398


----------



## omarh2o

Wait, am I not part of this club yet?


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Well it seems my card doesn't scale well w/ voltage. I did the 150 ohm volt mod to my reference card. Before it was rock solid stable @ 1340MHz. After the mod I can bench @ 1370MHz. But stable seems to stop around 1360MHz. 20MHz definitely wasn't worth the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2797792


Sorry to hear some dont. Still 20 mhz I guess.


----------



## pfinch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Fixed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Hey!

thank you so much









What did you changed?


----------



## joelk2

hello kind folks,

I have a MSI TF 780ti, ive noticed there are a number of bios's in the OP for my model.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



MSI.GTX780Ti.TwinFrozrGaming
[*] 80.80.30.00.2C
[*] MSI.GTX780Ti.TwinFrozrGaming.80.80.30.00.2C.zip 68k .zip file

MSI.GTX780Ti.TwinFrozrGaming
[*] 80.80.30.00.30
[*] MSI.GTX780Ti.TwinFrozrGaming.80.80.30.00.30.zip 68k .zip file

MSI.GTX780Ti.TwinFrozrGaming
[*] 80.80.34.00.0E
[*] MSI.GTX780Ti.TwinFrozrGaming.80.80.34.00.0E.zip 135k .zip file

MSI.GTX780Ti.TwinFrozrGaming
[*] 80.80.34.00.0F
[*] MSI.GTX780Ti.TwinFrozrGaming.80.80.34.00.0F.zip 68k .zip file

MSI.GTX780Ti.TwinFrozrGaming
[*] 80.80.34.00.35
[*] MSI.GTX780Ti.TwinFrozrGaming.80.80.34.00.35.zip 68k .zip file



which one would i need to flash?


----------



## 352227

How do you guys compare the 780ti vs 970 SLI and 980?

My 780ti in BF4 1440p gets me 60fps ish - I have my monitor OC'd to 96Hz so I'd like to squeeze a bit extra into it...

Is it worth the upgrade?


----------



## Silent Scone

Not sure what to tell you, coming from a 780Ti you don't necessarily need it, but it's certainly a whole chunk faster.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pfinch*
> 
> Hey!
> thank you so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did you changed?


Oh a few screws and some sprockets...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joelk2*
> 
> hello kind folks,
> I have a MSI TF 780ti, ive noticed there are a number of bios's in the OP for my model.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> MSI.GTX780Ti.TwinFrozrGaming
> [*] 80.80.30.00.2C
> [*] MSI.GTX780Ti.TwinFrozrGaming.80.80.30.00.2C.zip 68k .zip file
> MSI.GTX780Ti.TwinFrozrGaming
> [*] 80.80.30.00.30
> [*] MSI.GTX780Ti.TwinFrozrGaming.80.80.30.00.30.zip 68k .zip file
> MSI.GTX780Ti.TwinFrozrGaming
> [*] 80.80.34.00.0E
> [*] MSI.GTX780Ti.TwinFrozrGaming.80.80.34.00.0E.zip 135k .zip file
> MSI.GTX780Ti.TwinFrozrGaming
> [*] 80.80.34.00.0F
> [*] MSI.GTX780Ti.TwinFrozrGaming.80.80.34.00.0F.zip 68k .zip file
> MSI.GTX780Ti.TwinFrozrGaming
> [*] 80.80.34.00.35
> [*] MSI.GTX780Ti.TwinFrozrGaming.80.80.34.00.35.zip 68k .zip file
> 
> 
> which one would i need to flash?


The one that matches your original bios of course!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> How do you guys compare the 780ti vs 970 SLI and 980?
> My 780ti in BF4 1440p gets me 60fps ish - I have my monitor OC'd to 96Hz so I'd like to squeeze a bit extra into it...
> Is it worth the upgrade?


Its all fun having faster hardware and all but really all comes down to what you do, if a bencher sure get the new cards, if a gamer and you are having constant and fluid 60fps with the games and resolution you play, why change? You wont see any difference anyway...








i can see some minor differences in fluidity with my 144hz monitors between 60hz and 120hz but in some games that are locked to 60fps, soon you don't notice them anymore...

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## joelk2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> The one that matches your original bios of course!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


ahh, ok









thanks


----------



## Masterchief79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Well it seems my card doesn't scale well w/ voltage. I did the 150 ohm volt mod to my reference card. Before it was rock solid stable @ 1340MHz. After the mod I can bench @ 1370MHz. But stable seems to stop around 1360MHz. 20MHz definitely wasn't worth the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2797792


It's not all vGPU. At some point, the most B1 chips need more PLL/AUX voltage ro reach those 1400MHz+.
One of my Matrix did [email protected],212V GPU and 1,05V PLL. Then [email protected],212V GPU and 1,1V PLL. Further pushed, [email protected],38V/1,05V, and [email protected],38V/1,1V. So you could try to increase PLL voltage on your reference card.
Although I might have gotten your hopes up, I have to admit that I don't have any idea on how to perform such a modification on a reference design PCB


----------



## kalleklovn12

Hey folks. I got i problem. After installing my new x99+5820k i wanted to flash my bios, gtx 780ti. The computer crashed when i flashed, and now i only got a black screen, and the errorcode says no video output. Anybody has any idea of what i should do? I really appriciate help guys


----------



## falb0ner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalleklovn12*
> 
> Hey folks. I got i problem. After installing my new x99+5820k i wanted to flash my bios, gtx 780ti. The computer crashed when i flashed, and now i only got a black screen, and the errorcode says no video output. Anybody has any idea of what i should do? I really appriciate help guys


1) did you use the correct BIOS from the 1st page?

2) did you try following the steps skyn3t listed for recovery also on the 1st page?


----------



## kalleklovn12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falb0ner*
> 
> 1) did you use the correct BIOS from the 1st page?
> 
> 2) did you try following the steps skyn3t listed for recovery also on the 1st page?


Yeah, i did. The problem is that the haswell-e does not have integrated gpu in chip.


----------



## TheNaitsyrk

I've got couple of questions, 780 TI thread so yep.
I bought 2x ZOTAC 780 TI OC versions from Scan.co.uk for about £440 each. I mean is it really worth upgrading to 980, or should I wait for something like 980 TI?
So far I only lost £100-150, since ZOTAC 780 TI are now £335-£340 each?
Also....

Is flashing BIOS safe? I mean if I pick the right BIOS and I flash it, will it void the warranty and if I flash the BIOS... The core clocks of my ZOTAC 780 TI are going to be increased by how much? (I don't want to break my 780 TI in SLI, but then again, I think I have to add some juice because 980 just came out and it's 5-10% faster than 780 TI).

If I flash BIOS for one card, will it be automatically applied to the 2nd one, or I have to flash the BIOS twice?

I believe differences between 780 TI and 980 are minimal but I'm not sure. Even if I wanted to sell my 780 TI in SLI, I wouldn't get much (even if they're brand new ... About 2,5 week old).


----------



## falb0ner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalleklovn12*
> 
> Yeah, i did. The problem is that the haswell-e does not have integrated gpu in chip.


that's right, how silly of me...as my current project is a 4930k and it also has no integrated GPU. Sorry i can't assist further, hopefully someone else can try to help.

Do you possibly have a spare computer where you can insert the GPU in and try to recover? Or even a friend who is willing to help lend his/her machine?


----------



## kalleklovn12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falb0ner*
> 
> that's right, how silly of me...as my current project is a 4930k and it also has no integrated GPU. Sorry i can't assist further, hopefully someone else can try to help.
> 
> Do you possibly have a spare computer where you can insert the GPU in and try to recover? Or even a friend who is willing to help lend his/her machine?


No prob man. Thanks anyway







and yeah, ive got my 3770k system. But there is so much work because the gpus are watercooled. I hoped that it was a easier way of doing it.


----------



## joseffilip

sry for question, for better OC GPU is newest drivers from nvidia experiens, or oldest? 3days ago i instal newest end now i have driver error on my gpu, with oldest drivers my takts working without problems.. thx







i am noob


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNaitsyrk*
> 
> I've got couple of questions, 780 TI thread so yep.
> I bought 2x ZOTAC 780 TI OC versions from Scan.co.uk for about £440 each. I mean is it really worth upgrading to 980, or should I wait for something like 980 TI?
> So far I only lost £100-150, since ZOTAC 780 TI are now £335-£340 each?
> Also....
> Is flashing BIOS safe? I mean if I pick the right BIOS and I flash it, will it void the warranty and if I flash the BIOS... The core clocks of my ZOTAC 780 TI are going to be increased by how much? (I don't want to break my 780 TI in SLI, but then again, I think I have to add some juice because 980 just came out and it's 5-10% faster than 780 TI).
> If I flash BIOS for one card, will it be automatically applied to the 2nd one, or I have to flash the BIOS twice?
> I believe differences between 780 TI and 980 are minimal but I'm not sure. Even if I wanted to sell my 780 TI in SLI, I wouldn't get much (even if they're brand new ... About 2,5 week old).


IF you are a bencher, then yes you need 980 SLI, if not you are getting more than 60fps in almost every game out there with 780Ti SLI, so why should you spend more money to have the same "perception of reality" AKA over 60fps with 980SLI? They are better cards of course but not that better that some people out there wants you to believe! Your 780Ti [email protected] match/beat any 1450mhz 980SLI!
And then again its the fps... having 140fps isnt it the same as 80fps? no? then its E-PEN...







because its the same perception of fluidity after 60fps...








Just my 2 cents...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalleklovn12*
> 
> No prob man. Thanks anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yeah, ive got my 3770k system. But there is so much work because the gpus are watercooled. I hoped that it was a easier way of doing it.


Or buy a very cheap graphics card, the cheapest you can find to have as a troubleshooter!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## TheNaitsyrk

Yeah everything works on ultra on 2560x1440, and it will for a longer while. I can only push 1081 core clock (when OC'ed). Later on I only get black screens and it quits the benchmark. I don't get why would people get 980 SLI just for benchmarking? I mean I like when my score is high, but the most important thing is to make sure that it runs everything on ultra. 780 TI in SLI will run everything on ultra without a doubt, so yeah.

I just want to know if I should flash BIOS, since the maximum I can push out of my 780 TI ZOTAC is 1081 core clock (without raising voltage). If I raise voltage by 10Mv then I can go through benchmark on 1091. I suppose flashing the BIOS would help.

I recently installed the new 344 driver, but it obviously won't help me to OC my 780 TI higher so flashing BIOS is necessary I think? At least I'd get 1050 base core clock.

Running everything over 60 FPS in base core clock is a piece of cake.







(unless my monitor will limit me)


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> And then again its the fps... having 140fps isnt it the same as 80fps? no? then its E-PEN...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because its the same perception of fluidity after 60fps...


Are you talking about 60Hz monitors? if so then yes there's no difference between 60 and 120Hz.
But I can definitely tell the difference between them on a 120Hz monitor such as mine. Huge difference.
Don't you have strobe monitors









You're right, it's not worth it to upgrade from 780Ti's if you're a gamer.


----------



## kalleklovn12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Or buy a very cheap graphics card, the cheapest you can find to have as a troubleshooter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


How do i do that? Can i get a card for like 100 bucks?


----------



## TheNaitsyrk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> IF you are a bencher, then yes you need 980 SLI, if not you are getting more than 60fps in almost every game out there with 780Ti SLI, so why should you spend more money to have the same "perception of reality" AKA over 60fps with 980SLI? They are better cards of course but not that better that some people out there wants you to believe! Your 780Ti [email protected] match/beat any 1450mhz 980SLI!
> And then again its the fps... having 140fps isnt it the same as 80fps? no? then its E-PEN...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because its the same perception of fluidity after 60fps...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


So you're basically saying that upgrading is meaningless and pointless? I have Corsair RM1000W power supply, so I'm not worried about power later on, lots of coolers (but no water cooling on CPU or graphic cards) (and even if I wanted to upgrade this power supply will be more than enough 980's only eat 170W).

Well, I really want to flash the BIOS but is it worth it? Apparently, with GPU water cooling it's safer. I only have air cooling.


----------



## TheNaitsyrk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalleklovn12*
> 
> How do i do that? Can i get a card for like 100 bucks?


As far as I'm aware, you have to use another graphic card to install the right BIOS on your card again, because old card will not run with the wrongly flashed BIOS. So... What you have to do is to buy a cheap GPU (any GPU that will work with your motherboard) so you can log in and change the BIOS in your GPU. You naturally replace your flashed GPU with the weak GPU (keep both GPU's in, just not in SLI so you can reflash the BIOS of your old GPU, and you can't SLI 2 different GPU's so no worries) and then when you reflashed GPU, you can remove the cheap GPU and add the fixed one.

Example of cheap GPU: http://www.dabs.com/products/best-value-palit-geforce-gt-630-2gb-pci-express-3-0-hdmi-silent-927R.html?utm_source=google&utm_medium=ppc%20product%20search&utm_campaign=Components%20and%20Storage%20-%20Graphics,%20TV%20Tuners%20and%20I/O%20-%20Graphics


----------



## kalleklovn12

Thanks man. I will try with my z77 chipset first.


----------



## RickRockerr

Can someone help me a little bit? I'm using gpu tweak and voltage is most of the time @ 1108mv under furmark even with skynets bios. There are few spikes to 1150mv. I tried afterburner as well even with force constant voltage. core is 1240Mhz but I cannot get pass that.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> Are you talking about 60Hz monitors? if so then yes there's no difference between 60 and 120Hz.
> But I can definitely tell the difference between them on a 120Hz monitor such as mine. Huge difference.
> Don't you have strobe monitors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, it's not worth it to upgrade from 780Ti's if you're a gamer.


I am talking about any monitor! i have (x3) 144hz monitors and of course you see a difference from 60hz to 120hz but its not that big if you have enough graphics power to run consistent 60fps, in that matter there is no big difference between 60/120/200fps! as it all looks butter smooth!
So, if you have cards with enough power to give you lets say 80fps, why spend money on new cards that will give you 100fps if you don't see any discernible difference?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalleklovn12*
> 
> How do i do that? Can i get a card for like 100 bucks?


The cheapest you can find!







just look for one in your favorite computer shop!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNaitsyrk*
> 
> So you're basically saying that upgrading is meaningless and pointless? I have Corsair RM1000W power supply, so I'm not worried about power later on, lots of coolers (but no water cooling on CPU or graphic cards) (and even if I wanted to upgrade this power supply will be more than enough 980's only eat 170W).
> Well, I really want to flash the BIOS but is it worth it? Apparently, with GPU water cooling it's safer. I only have air cooling.


No, i am not saying its pointless, if you can afford it, by all means please do, GTX970/980 are great cards! But for people that don't have much $$$ to spend on upgrades it might not be such a great idea as the jump is not that big in performance unless you have a lower tier card as a 680 or 770!
Don't be fooled by Maxwell's apparent low TDP, it spikes to 300W just like the Kepler's, to prevent shutdowns in certain systems its better to be safe than sorry!



Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## TheNaitsyrk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I am talking about any monitor! i have (x3) 144hz monitors and of course you see a difference from 60hz to 120hz but its not that big if you have enough graphics power to run consistent 60fps, in that matter there is no big difference between 60/120/200fps! as it all looks butter smooth!
> So, if you have cards with enough power to give you lets say 80fps, why spend money on new cards that will give you 100fps if you don't see any discernible difference?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cheapest you can find!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just look for one in your favorite computer shop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, i am not saying its pointless, if you can afford it, by all means please do, GTX970/980 are great cards! But for people that don't have much $$$ to spend on upgrades it might not be such a great idea as the jump is not that big in performance unless you have a lower tier card as a 680 or 770!
> Don't be fooled by Maxwell's apparent low TDP, it spikes to 300W just like the Kepler's, to prevent shutdowns in certain systems its better to be safe than sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Yup! Well, difference is really minimal, upgrade will have some sense if Nvidia will release something 25-30% stronger than 780 TI or 980 maybe? Anyway.....

I want to flash my 780 TI in SLI with Skyn3t BIOS. I don't want to screw it up, so will this "GTX 780 Zotac
[*] 80.80.30.00.01
[*] skyn3t-Ti-vBios-Zotac.zip 136k .zip file " BIOS from the 1st post work on my ZOTAC 780 TI OC? I wanna make sure before I even attempt to flash. Also, I'm not sure how to do it with SLI?


----------



## sweenytodd

Occam, do you think getting a used Asus GeForce GTX 780 Ti 3GB DirectCU II Video Card is still a good move? Maybe less than $400









For SLI purposes.


----------



## The Prodigy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweenytodd*
> 
> Occam, do you think getting a used Asus GeForce GTX 780 Ti 3GB DirectCU II Video Card is still a good move? Maybe less than $400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For SLI purposes.


DAAAYYYYM! I JUST bought my two cards a couple weeks ago for 550 each haha! Thats a steal at 450 IMO. 100 less for just about the same performance, maybe slightly less than 980.


----------



## Vici0us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RickRockerr*
> 
> Can someone help me a little bit? I'm using gpu tweak and voltage is most of the time @ 1108mv under furmark even with skynets bios. There are few spikes to 1150mv. I tried afterburner as well even with force constant voltage. core is 1240Mhz but I cannot get pass that.


Use EVGA Precision X.


----------



## UncleSmack

I may have missed the discussion in here somewhere but we know px 1.5 was a nightmare and considered a beta. Any definitive results to the quality of 1.6 before I take the chance?


----------



## pfinch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Oh a few screws and some sprockets...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Hey Occamrazor,

very strange .... even with the stock BIOS i cant get over 1150 Mhz without graphical errors (black lines) ... (Tomb Raider Becnhmark after some seconds!)
The highest Boost without any issues is 1110.5









for me it looks like that the chip doesnt recognize increased voltages anymore (GPU-Z shows the correct VDDC)

i cannot explain that... tried precision 5.2 (x16) and expertool

at the beginning the card did 1202 boost with stock bios ?!

Did i damaged the card?

Already reinstalled the driver (used DDU)

regards
pfinch


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RickRockerr*
> 
> Can someone help me a little bit? I'm using gpu tweak and voltage is most of the time @ 1108mv under furmark even with skynets bios. There are few spikes to 1150mv. I tried afterburner as well even with force constant voltage. core is 1240Mhz but I cannot get pass that.


Use PX, 780Ti does not work properly with AB as its not fully supported!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## 352227

Guys anyone know is it worth manually overclocking my factory overclocked ASUS GeForce GTX 780 Ti DirectCU II ?

Tempted by this GTX 980 but it would be an additional €200 to upgrade...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNaitsyrk*
> 
> Yup! Well, difference is really minimal, upgrade will have some sense if Nvidia will release something 25-30% stronger than 780 TI or 980 maybe? Anyway.....
> I want to flash my 780 TI in SLI with Skyn3t BIOS. I don't want to screw it up, so will this "GTX 780 Zotac
> [*] 80.80.30.00.01
> [*] skyn3t-Ti-vBios-Zotac.zip 136k .zip file " BIOS from the 1st post work on my ZOTAC 780 TI OC? I wanna make sure before I even attempt to flash. Also, I'm not sure how to do it with SLI?


What is your card's brand and which bios version (stock)?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweenytodd*
> 
> Occam, do you think getting a used Asus GeForce GTX 780 Ti 3GB DirectCU II Video Card is still a good move? Maybe less than $400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For SLI purposes.


Do your math! Look at your current card resale value, shipping bla bla bla etc, the best price you can get for a possible upgrade to 900 series, then do the same for the acquisition of the 780Ti for your SLI, then ask your self which move is better in $$$ for the performance you have/want!
My personal opinion is: If you have $$$ for the move, then why not? But if you are $$$ constrained and the move would set you back hard, then the new 780Ti DCUII for SLI becomes a very good option as the performance jump (as i stated in an article a couple months ago) wouldn't be that big!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pfinch*
> 
> Hey Occamrazor,
> very strange .... even with the stock BIOS i cant get over 1150 Mhz without graphical errors (black lines) ... (Tomb Raider Becnhmark after some seconds!)
> The highest Boost without any issues is 1110.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for me it looks like that the chip doesnt recognize increased voltages anymore (GPU-Z shows the correct VDDC)
> i cannot explain that... tried precision 5.2 (x16) and expertool
> at the beginning the card did 1202 boost with stock bios ?!
> Did i damaged the card?
> Already reinstalled the driver (used DDU)
> regards
> pfinch


Then a OS re-install should be in your mind as the next step!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> Guys anyone know is it worth manually overclocking my factory overclocked ASUS GeForce GTX 780 Ti DirectCU II ?
> 
> Tempted by this GTX 980 but it would be an additional €200 to upgrade...


Depending on the silicon lottery you might see a 15/20% increase in performance!








Use GPU Tweak or PrecisonX but not Afterburner as the OC software!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## 352227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Depending on the silicon lottery you might see a 15/20% increase in performance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use GPU Tweak or PrecisonX but not Afterburner as the OC software!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Great thanks, is there a quick way to check if my card is good for OC?

Is there any guide to OC using GPU Tweak or PrecisionX for the 780Ti?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> Great thanks, is there a quick way to check if my card is good for OC?
> 
> Is there any guide to OC using GPU Tweak or PrecisionX for the 780Ti?


Its simple as crank the voltage to the max 1,212V, fan to the max, increase clocks and play a few games ( tombraider, farcry 3, crysis3 etc, after all you are a gamer or a bencher?. if a gamer game, if a bencher, bench!







) until it crashes, the you have your max OC, tune down settings (voltage and clocks until you find a sweet spot)
Read my guide for some pointers:

*OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## TheNaitsyrk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> What is your card's brand and which bios version (stock)?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


These are my cards (I have 2 in SLI): http://www.businessdirect.bt.com/products/zotac-geforce-gtx-780-ti-3gb-pci-express-3-0x16-hdmi-oc-9KP5.html?utm_source=google&utm_medium=ppc%20product%20search&utm_campaign=PLA%20|%20Shopping%20|%20All%20Products

BIOS version as seen in GPU-Z:


----------



## fizzle

Hey guys, I'm sure this has been asked before and I apologize in advance for the redundancy but I couldn't find an answer going back through the thread.

I have an MSI Ref 780 Ti. I am currently at 1214 Mhz @ 1.175 V stock bios. If I flash my card with the skyn3t bios, is the card automatically going to boost to 1.2 V? Is that a safe voltage with stock (reference) air cooling? I have a custom fan profile, the fan speed sits at about 80% at full load, with my temps being around 79C. I prefer not to jack the fans up any further due to noise. And lastly, at the skyn3t unlocked voltage, will I be able to push to 1300 Mhz on air?

Thanks in advance


----------



## TheNaitsyrk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fizzle*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm sure this has been asked before and I apologize in advance for the redundancy but I couldn't find an answer going back through the thread.
> 
> I have an MSI Ref 780 Ti. I am currently at 1214 Mhz @ 1.175 V stock bios. If I flash my card with the skyn3t bios, is the card automatically going to boost to 1.2 V? Is that a safe voltage with stock (reference) air cooling? I have a custom fan profile, the fan speed sits at about 80% at full load, with my temps being around 79C. I prefer not to jack the fans up any further due to noise. And lastly, at the skyn3t unlocked voltage, will I be able to push to 1300 Mhz on air?
> 
> Thanks in advance


From what I know, you'll get higher temps when you increase core clock. It doesn't matter what BIOS you'll have installed. Skyn3t BIOS will unlock voltage and will generally allow you to overclock higher, but I'd be careful not to over-volt the card for obvious reasons. If you want to push to 1300 Mhz, I suggest to water cool your card 1st. What I want to do is to get 1100 core clock on my 780 TI and I'm just wondering if getting stable 1100 core clock is possible (I just don't need more, nothing is so demanding that I need 1200-1300 core clock). Anyway, once your temps increase (and they will if you want to clock higher), then your air cooling will have to work harder and faster, therefore it will create more noise. Water cooling is very quiet, so I'd suggest to get that 1st unless you want to roast your card.

Anyway, lets say you can juice up 1300Mhz, but the risk of over-volting your card is just too high. I wouldn't recommend it unless you're a bencher, but other than that you don't need this kind of power.

EDIT: Also, every card is different. I mean LITERALLY. Even the ones from the same brand, same type, same model. One person might be able to overclock higher, and the other one wouldn't be able to overclock as high as the other person. It's a lottery to be honest, you might get a card that can be boosted up and overclocked like a beast, and you could get something that can barely be overclocked.

Hope this helps, cheers.


----------



## sweenytodd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Do your math! Look at your current card resale value, shipping bla bla bla etc, the best price you can get for a possible upgrade to 900 series, then do the same for the acquisition of the 780Ti for your SLI, then ask your self which move is better in $$$ for the performance you have/want!
> My personal opinion is: If you have $$$ for the move, then why not? But if you are $$$ constrained and the move would set you back hard, then the new 780Ti DCUII for SLI becomes a very good option as the performance jump (as i stated in an article a couple months ago) wouldn't be that big!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Thanks for this. I will wait next year to see what Nvidia has to offer with the next series. As of now, my 780 Ti still satisfy my gaming demands. It's good to be an early adopter (bought mine last January). GTX 980 is a sidegrade of a 780 Ti any ways.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fizzle*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm sure this has been asked before and I apologize in advance for the redundancy but I couldn't find an answer going back through the thread.
> I have an MSI Ref 780 Ti. I am currently at 1214 Mhz @ 1.175 V stock bios. If I flash my card with the skyn3t bios, is the card automatically going to boost to 1.2 V? Is that a safe voltage with stock (reference) air cooling? I have a custom fan profile, the fan speed sits at about 80% at full load, with my temps being around 79C. I prefer not to jack the fans up any further due to noise. And lastly, at the skyn3t unlocked voltage, will I be able to push to 1300 Mhz on air?
> Thanks in advance


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNaitsyrk*
> 
> From what I know, you'll get higher temps when you increase core clock. It doesn't matter what BIOS you'll have installed. Skyn3t BIOS will unlock voltage and will generally allow you to overclock higher, but I'd be careful not to over-volt the card for obvious reasons. If you want to push to 1300 Mhz, I suggest to water cool your card 1st. What I want to do is to get 1100 core clock on my 780 TI and I'm just wondering if getting stable 1100 core clock is possible (I just don't need more, nothing is so demanding that I need 1200-1300 core clock). Anyway, once your temps increase (and they will if you want to clock higher), then your air cooling will have to work harder and faster, therefore it will create more noise. Water cooling is very quiet, so I'd suggest to get that 1st unless you want to roast your card.
> Anyway, lets say you can juice up 1300Mhz, but the risk of over-volting your card is just too high. I wouldn't recommend it unless you're a bencher, but other than that you don't need this kind of power.
> EDIT: Also, every card is different. I mean LITERALLY. Even the ones from the same brand, same type, same model. One person might be able to overclock higher, and the other one wouldn't be able to overclock as high as the other person. It's a lottery to be honest, you might get a card that can be boosted up and overclocked like a beast, and you could get something that can barely be overclocked.
> Hope this helps, cheers.


Pretty much this! Read my articles for further knowledge about power and temperature:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_"You can always choose with the slider what ever power target your card will have: Min 300W - Max 600W, my advice has always been to leave PT at default 300W = 100% and only increase it if you see stutters or frame drops!
As soon as you increase the slider and your card is power hungry, the voltage will allow more current into the card (THE AMOUNT ALWAYS DEPENDING ON THE SLIDER) and usually with stock air coolers (ACX as well) that are *not capable of handling more than 350W of continued heat but to a much lesser extent a split second heat spike in the mosfets (VRM's)*! on top of that i see lots of people using kombustor, mining, oc scanner, occt etc *without knowing exactly how those programs should be run*,( If anyone interested in mining with 780Ti, PM *Gordan* for the safest settings) loading the card to an extreme generating more heat that the cooler can handle!



In RED the Power Mosfets (Actually DrMos Modules for High current DC-DC conversion) for core and Memory (U8-U13 = core, U98/U99 Memory)
(The problem with Mosfets is their tiny size, they generate huge amounts of heat and only have a very small size making it very difficult to dissipate all that heat effectively, if there is a heat spike, even with LN2 they just "blow"...)


In Yellow the Inductors (Current) [R22] for the core and [R33] for the memory

In BLUE the Capacitors (Voltage)



(An capacitor and inductor are similar in the way that a capacitor resists a change of a voltage and an inductor resists a change in current. The way how 'strong' they can resist depends on their value.)

In GREEN more Mosfets (4) and the NCP4206 Voltage controller 6 Phases




Unseen in the pic are: Memory voltage controller and the monitoring chip INA3221



Now:

ON AIR COOLING (STOCK COOLER, ACX, COOLER WITH LESS DISSIPATION THAN 350W

DON'T GO OVER:

With newer bios revisions: 300W x 120% PT = 360W
With older bios revisions: 330W x 110% PT= 363W

WATERCOOLING:

ANY BIOS REVISION: be extremely careful with anything over 450W!"_





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB/PrecisionX gets its hardware monitor readings from!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP with my formula:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)_





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_"...Voltage is just is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work, Current is the flow of electric charge and wattage is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage! *V * I = W* ("I" is the variable for current, or amperage, in electronics and physics. It stands for "Impetus".)








When you set a higher power limit, you are allowing for more amperage to be drawn, but it doesnt mean ITS drawing that amperage as its just a upper limit you set with the slider!
It depends on the load the card has from the software its running! The more harsher it is the more power it draws, voltage only will allow more amperage to flow.
Conductor materials tend to increase their resistivity with an increase in temperature!
The reasons for these changes in resistivity can be explained by considering the flow of current through the material. The flow of current is actually the movement of electrons from one atom to another under the influence of an electric field. Electrons are very small negatively charged particles and will be repelled by a negative electric charge and attracted by a positive electric charge. Therefore if an electric potential is applied across a conductor (positive at one end, negative at the other) electrons will "migrate" from atom to atom towards the positive terminal.
Only some electrons are free to migrate however. Others within each atom are held so tightly to their particular atom that even an electric field will not dislodge them. The current flowing in the material is therefore due to the movement of "free electrons" and the number of free electrons within any material compared with those tightly bound to their atoms is what governs whether a material is a good conductor (many free electrons) or a good insulator (hardly any free electrons).
The effect of heat on the atomic structure of a material is to make the atoms vibrate, and the higher the temperature the more violently the atoms vibrate.
In a conductor, which already has a large number of free electrons flowing through it, the vibration of the atoms causes many collisions between the free electrons and the captive electrons. Each collision uses up some energy from the free electron and is the basic cause of resistance. The more the atoms jostle around in the material the more collisions are caused and hence the greater the resistance to current flow.
So to sum it up, we want lower temperatures which lead to lower electrical resistance, hence having less heat produced as waste and more power to our Titans/780´s cores to OC higher!
HEAT KILLS!
Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit.
The lower the temperature the better! My advice is always go water, that way your VRM's are roughly the same temperature as the core, max VRM's operating temperature is 85C (voltage controller, caps etc) on some parts and others( mosfets) 125C (Absolute MAX), so, hitting 80C on the core means that other VRM components are above spec temp and others and below!
Rule of the thumb in semi-conductors is 10C less doubles the elements life, also leakage current increases exponentially (leakage current doubles for every 8 to 10 °C increase in temperature). This is a very good reason to try to keep the operating temperature as low as possible!







"_



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweenytodd*
> 
> Thanks for this. I will wait next year to see what Nvidia has to offer with the next series. As of now, my 780 Ti still satisfy my gaming demands. It's good to be an early adopter (bought mine last January). GTX 980 is a sidegrade of a 780 Ti any ways.


Good!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## SDhydro

Asus gtx 780ti dcii is now going for under 500 new from newegg! Man these 780ti prices are sure falling fast with the new 980's out. Cant wait to see what nvidia has up its sleeve. Have a feeling we will be seeing 980 ti or 990 before we know it.


----------



## UncleSmack

Is the newest PX bug free yet?? 32bit and 64bit OSD with no issues?


----------



## CluckyTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleSmack*
> 
> Is the newest PX bug free yet?? 32bit and 64bit OSD with no issues?


Nope I can't change the voltage and uninstalling it screwed up my fonts


----------



## UncleSmack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaitu87*
> 
> Nope I can't change the voltage and uninstalling it screwed up my fonts


Thank you, disappointing


----------



## ganzosrevenge

Classy goes below $600, I pick up a 2nd Classy to start my watercooled SLi Journey


----------



## CluckyTaco

http://www.geforce.com/hardware/technology/sli/bridges

Get them while they're hot ppl. In for one two-way sli bridge.









I didn't know where to post so just thought of posting here since most guys do have sli...


----------



## UncleSmack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaitu87*
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/hardware/technology/sli/bridges
> 
> Get them while they're hot ppl. In for one two-way sli bridge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know where to post so just thought of posting here since most guys do have sli...


Order a 3 way 2 hours ago and will probably order one of each just to have them


----------



## fizzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Pretty much this! Read my articles for further knowledge about power and temperature:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _"You can always choose with the slider what ever power target your card will have: Min 300W - Max 600W, my advice has always been to leave PT at default 300W = 100% and only increase it if you see stutters or frame drops!
> As soon as you increase the slider and your card is power hungry, the voltage will allow more current into the card (THE AMOUNT ALWAYS DEPENDING ON THE SLIDER) and usually with stock air coolers (ACX as well) that are *not capable of handling more than 350W of continued heat but to a much lesser extent a split second heat spike in the mosfets (VRM's)*! on top of that i see lots of people using kombustor, mining, oc scanner, occt etc *without knowing exactly how those programs should be run*,( If anyone interested in mining with 780Ti, PM *Gordan* for the safest settings) loading the card to an extreme generating more heat that the cooler can handle!
> 
> 
> 
> In RED the Power Mosfets (Actually DrMos Modules for High current DC-DC conversion) for core and Memory (U8-U13 = core, U98/U99 Memory)
> (The problem with Mosfets is their tiny size, they generate huge amounts of heat and only have a very small size making it very difficult to dissipate all that heat effectively, if there is a heat spike, even with LN2 they just "blow"...)
> 
> 
> In Yellow the Inductors (Current) [R22] for the core and [R33] for the memory
> 
> In BLUE the Capacitors (Voltage)
> 
> 
> 
> (An capacitor and inductor are similar in the way that a capacitor resists a change of a voltage and an inductor resists a change in current. The way how 'strong' they can resist depends on their value.)
> 
> In GREEN more Mosfets (4) and the NCP4206 Voltage controller 6 Phases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unseen in the pic are: Memory voltage controller and the monitoring chip INA3221
> 
> 
> 
> Now:
> 
> ON AIR COOLING (STOCK COOLER, ACX, COOLER WITH LESS DISSIPATION THAN 350W
> 
> DON'T GO OVER:
> 
> With newer bios revisions: 300W x 120% PT = 360W
> With older bios revisions: 330W x 110% PT= 363W
> 
> WATERCOOLING:
> 
> ANY BIOS REVISION: be extremely careful with anything over 450W!"_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
> "TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL
> 
> 
> 
> (where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)
> 
> Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:
> 
> 
> 
> It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB/PrecisionX gets its hardware monitor readings from!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
> The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
> Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
> YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
> Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
> It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP with my formula:
> 
> aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _"...Voltage is just is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work, Current is the flow of electric charge and wattage is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage! *V * I = W* ("I" is the variable for current, or amperage, in electronics and physics. It stands for "Impetus".)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you set a higher power limit, you are allowing for more amperage to be drawn, but it doesnt mean ITS drawing that amperage as its just a upper limit you set with the slider!
> It depends on the load the card has from the software its running! The more harsher it is the more power it draws, voltage only will allow more amperage to flow.
> Conductor materials tend to increase their resistivity with an increase in temperature!
> The reasons for these changes in resistivity can be explained by considering the flow of current through the material. The flow of current is actually the movement of electrons from one atom to another under the influence of an electric field. Electrons are very small negatively charged particles and will be repelled by a negative electric charge and attracted by a positive electric charge. Therefore if an electric potential is applied across a conductor (positive at one end, negative at the other) electrons will "migrate" from atom to atom towards the positive terminal.
> Only some electrons are free to migrate however. Others within each atom are held so tightly to their particular atom that even an electric field will not dislodge them. The current flowing in the material is therefore due to the movement of "free electrons" and the number of free electrons within any material compared with those tightly bound to their atoms is what governs whether a material is a good conductor (many free electrons) or a good insulator (hardly any free electrons).
> The effect of heat on the atomic structure of a material is to make the atoms vibrate, and the higher the temperature the more violently the atoms vibrate.
> In a conductor, which already has a large number of free electrons flowing through it, the vibration of the atoms causes many collisions between the free electrons and the captive electrons. Each collision uses up some energy from the free electron and is the basic cause of resistance. The more the atoms jostle around in the material the more collisions are caused and hence the greater the resistance to current flow.
> So to sum it up, we want lower temperatures which lead to lower electrical resistance, hence having less heat produced as waste and more power to our Titans/780´s cores to OC higher!
> HEAT KILLS!
> Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
> Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit.
> The lower the temperature the better! My advice is always go water, that way your VRM's are roughly the same temperature as the core, max VRM's operating temperature is 85C (voltage controller, caps etc) on some parts and others( mosfets) 125C (Absolute MAX), so, hitting 80C on the core means that other VRM components are above spec temp and others and below!
> Rule of the thumb in semi-conductors is 10C less doubles the elements life, also leakage current increases exponentially (leakage current doubles for every 8 to 10 °C increase in temperature). This is a very good reason to try to keep the operating temperature as low as possible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "_
> 
> 
> 
> Good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


This is exactly what I was looking for! I had seen it before in this thread. Thanks so much.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fizzle*
> 
> This is exactly what I was looking for! I had seen it before in this thread. Thanks so much.


Glad to be of help!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## fizzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Glad to be of help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Just one more quick question. I have the MSI Reference 780 Ti, looking in GPU-Z I see that I have BIOS ver. 80.80.30.00.01. The Skyn3t BIOS ver for my card is 80.80.34.00.01. Is this going to be an issue?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fizzle*
> 
> Just one more quick question. I have the MSI Reference 780 Ti, looking in GPU-Z I see that I have BIOS ver. 80.80.30.00.01. The Skyn3t BIOS ver for my card is 80.80.34.00.01. Is this going to be an issue?


On the contrary, .34 is the latest version!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## fizzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> On the contrary, .34 is the latest version!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Well, this is bloody awesome. I have so much control! I've got it at 1214 MHz @ 1.1V stable. Lower voltage, less audible coil whine, and cooler temps. Thanks!!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fizzle*
> 
> Well, this is bloody awesome. I have so much control! I've got it at 1214 MHz @ 1.1V stable. Lower voltage, less audible coil whine, and cooler temps. Thanks!!


You are welcome!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## gd350turbo

Done some testing with my gigabyte 780ti oc...

Maybe this result can be considered ok ?

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2810808

Made with skyn3t bios...


----------



## kalleklovn12

Can someone please upload original Asus GTX 780Ti bios?


----------



## Masterchief79

You should find it also in the Techpowerup VGA BIOS Database: http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/


----------



## kalleklovn12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masterchief79*
> 
> You should find it also in the Techpowerup VGA BIOS Database: http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/


Thanks


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gd350turbo*
> 
> Done some testing with my gigabyte 780ti oc...
> 
> Maybe this result can be considered ok ?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2810808
> 
> Made with skyn3t bios...


That's a good result!


----------



## sweenytodd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalleklovn12*
> 
> Can someone please upload original Asus GTX 780Ti bios?


Is this card a DirectCU II bios that you're asking?


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweenytodd*
> 
> Is this card a DirectCU II bios that you're asking?


if not, and you have reference card, there is original BIOS in TPU GPU BIOS database.


----------



## gd350turbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> That's a good result!


Thanks !!!


----------



## delpy8

Hi guys
What will the iChill 780ti dhs edition bios do for my card?

Cheers


----------



## famich

So, it looks that I am going to sell both of my 780Ti s, so... thanks to Skyn3t and OccamRazor and bye to everyone . Bought 2 EVGA 980 SC..


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> So, it looks that I am going to sell both of my 780Ti s, so... thanks to Skyn3t and OccamRazor and bye to everyone . Bought 2 EVGA 980 SC..


Bye? where do you think you are going?

Official GTX 980 Owners Club is ours too: http://www.overclock.net/t/1513920/official-nvidia-gtx-980-owners-club/0_100










Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Silent Scone

lol


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Bye? where do you think you are going?
> 
> Official GTX 980 Owners Club is ours too: http://www.overclock.net/t/1513920/official-nvidia-gtx-980-owners-club/0_100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


I try to get away, and they pull me back in.


----------



## Thetbrett

oh, by the way you two, have been slowly pushing my cards, and I have got to 1228. I move into a new house with floorboards and south facing room, but still, your bios rocked. Can't wait for NVIDIA's 1K cards, I am skipping the 900 series, all thanks to youse.


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Bye? where do you think you are going?
> 
> Official GTX 980 Owners Club is ours too: http://www.overclock.net/t/1513920/official-nvidia-gtx-980-owners-club/0_100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Yep, right over there


----------



## zacker

hello guys anyone know what is going on with precision x 16 i cant enable k boost and their monitor osd in some programs never work like valley also it shows wrong fps :S 780 ti modded bios 1212mv


----------



## Silent Scone

PX16 is still buggy. Least it is for me. I've converted to AB for the first time in a while


----------



## zacker

this is so pathetic


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> I try to get away, and they pull me back in.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> oh, by the way you two, have been slowly pushing my cards, and I have got to 1228. I move into a new house with floorboards and south facing room, but still, your bios rocked. Can't wait for NVIDIA's 1K cards, I am skipping the 900 series, all thanks to youse.


Good to know our bios rocks even when it's facing south!








Joking! Glad you are happy!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> Yep, right over there












Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## GosuPl

I sold my 780Ti's few days ago, for almost 540 USD each








So now, what is better option?
2x980 Gaming G1
Or 2x970 Gaming G1 + ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q ?

SLI 970 G1 Gaming is much worse than SLI 780Ti Matrix?


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> PX16 is still buggy. Least it is for me. I've converted to AB for the first time in a while


Yes, for me as well, AFB 4.0.0 supports the 980 just fine...


----------



## RickRockerr

I was just thinking that have anyone tried to get DSR working on 700 series by modifying geforce experience files? Or is it even possible to get geforce experience recognize 780Ti as 980 or 970?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> PX16 is still buggy. Least it is for me. I've converted to AB for the first time in a while


curious, what particular issue are you guys seeing? seems working for me so far, on both win 7 and 8.1.


----------



## lordkahless

Hi, I am the ownder of 2 EVGA 780Ti's. A few weeks ago I flashed the bios on them to the Skyn3t bios and it turned out well. I got another EVGA 780TI off ebay for cheap and added it in to my Rampage IV black edition motherboard. I tested the card to make sure it was fine and it is good. I went to change its bios to the skyn3t one and in the .bat file when I pick option 6 to flash the GPU nothing happens. Not sure what i'm doing wrong here?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordkahless*
> 
> Hi, I am the ownder of 2 EVGA 780Ti's. A few weeks ago I flashed the bios on them to the Skyn3t bios and it turned out well. I got another EVGA 780TI off ebay for cheap and added it in to my Rampage IV black edition motherboard. I tested the card to make sure it was fine and it is good. I went to change its bios to the skyn3t one and in the .bat file when I pick option 6 to flash the GPU nothing happens. Not sure what i'm doing wrong here?


You are on W8.1 i bet...








Run the Ez3flash.bat as administrator and the nvflash.exe in compatibility tab in properties tick the "Run this program as an administrator"
It should do it! another thing that it may help, move the EZ3flash folder (Where you unzipped the .zip files you got from my SIG) to your hard drive root c:\

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## lordkahless

Not sure what I did differently I had the program setup for administrator but it worked. Thanks


----------



## Hitman36

x


----------



## hwoverclkd

seems like many 780 Ti's at microcenter are now priced ~$500 (pny, asus matrix, & evga)


----------



## gdubc

Even the classifieds are down to $620 after rebate.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Ti classy @499 as well, $479 after rebate...in fact all 780 Ti flavors on sale @499 if i'm not mistaken


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Ti classy @499 as well, $479 after rebate...in fact all 780 Ti flavors on sale @499 if i'm not mistaken


Not here, some are still dearer than the GTX980.
But I'm guessing they will drop in price once the GTX980 is readily available.


----------



## Andrix85

Hi boys,

i found Gigabyte GeForce GTX 780 Ti GHz Edition for good price, and i read that it has NCP4208 voltage controller. How much voltage can i give ? I use the card on LN2...Thanks a lot to all...


----------



## Masterchief79

Asus DC2 and Matrix models can do 1,8V+ with proper cooling, no idea on Gigabyte though... Personally I would settle at maybe 1,5V, not going over 1,6V. I don't think anyone has tested out the voltage they explode at. My GTX680 SOC was safe with 1,4V at water with a lot of coil whine, but that's another story^^

Edit: Above is only right if that's a Rev 2.0 with a Gigabyte PCB. Rev 1.0 had reference PCB and will explode really quickly at LN2 usage. As long as the PCB looks like this, it's all good (2x8 Pin Power connectors)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrix85*
> 
> Hi boys,
> 
> i found Gigabyte GeForce GTX 780 Ti GHz Edition for good price, and i read that it has *NCP4208 voltage controller*. How much voltage can i give ? I use the card on LN2...Thanks a lot to all...


EDIT: LN2... That voltage controller will give you 1,60V as Max!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## SirWaWa

I'm still very happy with my 780Ti SC ACX
got it at the end of July but still was able to get a discount on it but not as much as the discounts now
NO regrets at all
nice to know I have the best kepler chip as opposed to a mid end maxwell


----------



## TONSCHUH




----------



## Hitman36

Hi Guy's!

Just got a new Gigabyte 780ti OC WF3 card (2x8pin) and flashed skyn3t's skyn3tgigabyte780ti-OC_3fans bios based on (F3) 80.80.34.00.3E and overclocks well!

I now see that Gigabyte has released a newer F4 bios for my card dated 2014/09/19, which is 80.80.34.00.74 based, could skyn3t patch this bios?

New Bios link...

http://download.gigabyte.ru/bios/vga_bios_n78to3gdf4.exe

Could anyone post a link to the PCB images for this card and the VRM count/layout?

Thanks....


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hitman36*
> 
> Hi Guy's!
> Just got a new Gigabyte 780ti OC WF3 card (2x8pin) and flashed skyn3t's skyn3tgigabyte780ti-OC_3fans bios based on (F3) 80.80.34.00.3E and overclocks well!
> I now see that Gigabyte has released a newer F4 bios for my card dated 2014/09/19, which is 80.80.34.00.74 based, could skyn3t patch this bios?
> New Bios link...
> http://download.gigabyte.ru/bios/vga_bios_n78to3gdf4.exe
> Could anyone post a link to the PCB images for this card and the VRM count/layout?
> Thanks....


 skyn3tGTX780TiGigabyteWF80.80.34.00.74hitman36.zip 135k .zip file


Test it and give me feedback!



8+2 Phases (8 for the core and 2 for the memory) and NCP4208 voltage controller!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Hitman36

Wow thanks a lot for the quick update, appreciated!

Flashed your bios and clocking well, however this seems to have a locked voltage @ 1212mV (using Precision X16 (v5.2.0))


----------



## muhd86

*quad gtx 780 ti / 3970x @ 4.6ghz

ultimate setings with tress fx enabled and disabled screen shots

*


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> *quad gtx 780 ti / 3970x @ 4.6ghz
> 
> ultimate setings with tress fx enabled and disabled screen shots
> 
> *


LOL, is that all?


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrix85*
> 
> Hi boys,
> 
> i found Gigabyte GeForce GTX 780 Ti GHz Edition for good price, and i read that it has NCP4208 voltage controller. How much voltage can i give ? I use the card on LN2...Thanks a lot to all...


I paid here in Oz 895,- bucks each and a Gigabyte GTX980 is 799,-.

Is there a modded Bios available for the GHz-Edition ?

Edit:

I attached my BIOS-Backup.

GK110.zip 133k .zip file


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> I paid here in Oz 895,- bucks each and a Gigabyte GTX980 is 799,-.
> *Is there a modded Bios available for the GHz-Edition ?*
> Edit:
> I attached my BIOS-Backup.
> 
> GK110.zip 133k .zip file


Here you go:

780TiGHZedition.zip 135k .zip file


Give me feedback!









And: *WELCOME TO OCN!!!!*





































Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> 780TiGHZedition.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> 
> Give me feedback!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And: *WELCOME TO OCN!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Thanks a lot for the BIOS-Mod !

I had no issues to flash it and was able to push them a bit further, but it didn't result in any better FireStrike-Scores.

My Graphics Score went a bit up, but my Physics / Combined Score went down.

Standard-Bios:

18324

Modded-Bios:

17732



My Temp's are ok, but it looks like that I can't push them any further. I think the Power-Target doesn't make much of a difference now, but I'm not sure.


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarbacoaUSA*
> 
> LOL, is that all?


lolll i guess -- u expected more


----------



## Masterchief79

@TONSCHUH:
Try Firestrike with a little less memory clock, usually a too high mem clock causes combined score to go down.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masterchief79*
> 
> @TONSCHUH:
> Try Firestrike with a little less memory clock, usually a too high mem clock causes combined score to go down.


Thanks for the Tip !

I will try it again after work and let you know how I go.


----------



## pfinch

Hey!

i think my gainward phantom ti just died yesterday.
After a shutdown the graphicscard isn't recognized anymore and the fans are spinning at 100%. (GTX260 is still recognized and works flawless)
so i guess the phantom is dead









quiet interesting: if i connect no power supply the card will show a "connect power cables" screen on the tft

any idea or should i directly try rma (with non stock bios on it







)


----------



## RickRockerr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pfinch*
> 
> Hey!
> 
> i think my gainward phantom ti just died yesterday.
> After a shutdown the graphicscard isn't recognized anymore and the fans are spinning at 100%. (GTX260 is still recognized and works flawless)
> so i guess the phantom is dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quiet interesting: if i connect no power supply the card will show a "connect power cables" screen on the tft
> 
> any idea or should i directly try rma (with non stock bios on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Can nvflash detect the card in dos mode?


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RickRockerr*
> 
> Can nvflash detect the card in dos mode?


Yes.


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> lolll i guess -- u expected more


I was just being a wiseguy. Those frame rates are higher than you will probably every need.  Nice performance there!


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> 780TiGHZedition.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> 
> Give me feedback!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And: *WELCOME TO OCN!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masterchief79*
> 
> @TONSCHUH:
> Try Firestrike with a little less memory clock, usually a too high mem clock causes combined score to go down.




Ok, I benched for hours with different settings, but I'm unable to reach my old scores.

With lower memory clock's I can't even get over 18k.

It looks like that there is no way to get over 20k on Air and my actual CPU.

Will possible upgrade the CPU + MoBo next year and will have another look into it afterwards.

Thanks a lot for your help anyway !










Max FireStrike (Standard) without BIOS-Mod:

18324

Max FireStrike (Standard) with BIOS-Mod:

18093

Max FireStrike (Extreme) without BIOS-Mod:

10191

Max FireStrike (Extreme) with BIOS-Mod:

8425


----------



## GosuPl

How you can get tha GPU score with lower clocks?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4198799?&utm_campaign=website&utm_source=sendgrid.com&utm_medium=email

You have 26203 GPU score with I7 3770K

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4211308

I have 24541 With I7 4790K 4.8 ghz.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4211308

Albo cards go on

1155 (1281 boost) and 7400 memorys.

Win 7 vs Win 8.1 ? oO

Cores are unparked in my system.


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GosuPl*
> 
> How you can get tha GPU score with lower clocks?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4198799?&utm_campaign=website&utm_source=sendgrid.com&utm_medium=email
> 
> You have 26203 GPU score with I7 3770K
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4211308
> 
> I have 24541 With I7 4790K 4.8 ghz.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4211308
> 
> Albo cards go on
> 
> 1155 (1281 boost) and 7400 memorys.
> 
> Win 7 vs Win 8.1 ? oO
> 
> Cores are unparked in my system.


I think it might be the difference in OS. Have you disabled Aero in windows 7? That does a little to the score as well, at least, it used to when I had w7, but that was with 3dmark11 or lower, don't know about newer ones. And close applications that use up vram, like Chrome (even when running in the background i believe).


----------



## GosuPl

Aero ON, chrome too








I try without it and then we shall see ;-) Thx for advice


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GosuPl*
> 
> How you can get tha GPU score with lower clocks?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4198799?&utm_campaign=website&utm_source=sendgrid.com&utm_medium=email
> 
> You have 26203 GPU score with I7 3770K
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4211308
> 
> I have 24541 With I7 4790K 4.8 ghz.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4211308
> 
> Albo cards go on
> 
> 1155 (1281 boost) and 7400 memorys.
> 
> Win 7 vs Win 8.1 ? oO
> 
> Cores are unparked in my system.


I'm wondering about the calculations as well, but I have no idea why the numbers are going the way they go.

I ran Windows-8.1-Pro-WMC-Update-1-x64 all the way and haven't had a re-install of my sys either.

Maybe it's a 3D-Marks-Bug ?

You would think that I end up with higher scores if I push things further without running into any kind of throttling.

Here are my best scores with the previous drivers:

FireStrike (Standard) without BIOS-Mod:

18240










Beside that, Windows-8.1 is usually faster than Windows-7 and gives you even in certain games more fps, which could be an explanation for the score difference.


----------



## fizzle

Just one quick question. I'm on the latest Skyn3t bios, and I'm not a big fan of EVGA software. Is there any way to use MSI afterburner to play around with voltages, clocks etc? I thought I had seen somewhere that it is not compatible with Skyn3t.

Thanks


----------



## achilles73

Hi,

Is there any way (other than hard mod) to go above 1.21v core, on a custom MSI GTX780Ti TF OC ?
Does AB permit that ? or is and always will be impossible go over 1.21v ?

Thanks.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fizzle*
> 
> Just one quick question. I'm on the latest Skyn3t bios, and I'm not a big fan of EVGA software. Is there any way to use MSI afterburner to play around with voltages, clocks etc? I thought I had seen somewhere that it is not compatible with Skyn3t.
> Thanks


No, its not a skyn3t problem, its an afterburner limitation! AB developer (Alex Nicolaicheck A.K.A. Unwinder) does not consider 780Ti as reference, so, as AB only supports reference cards (besides MSI of course), AB does not work properly with 780Ti!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *achilles73*
> 
> Hi,
> Is there any way (other than hard mod) to go above 1.21v core, on a custom MSI GTX780Ti TF OC ?
> Does AB permit that ? or is and always will be impossible go over 1.21v ?
> Thanks.


No, 780Ti reference PCB is software voltage locked to 1,212V for now! Only hard mod!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## achilles73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No, 780Ti reference PCB is software voltage locked to 1,212V for now! Only hard mod!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


OK. thanks again for the clarification.
Cheers.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Ok, it looks to me that the GB-OC-GURU-II is giving me a more stable OC and seems to use less resources than AB or AB + HWINFO64.

I almost reached my old top score with the BIOS-Mod this morning, but my OC was a bit different:

18319


----------



## fizzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No, its not a skyn3t problem, its an afterburner limitation! AB developer (Alex Nicolaicheck A.K.A. Unwinder) does not consider 780Ti as reference, so, as AB only supports reference cards (besides MSI of course), AB does not work properly with 780Ti!
> No, 780Ti reference PCB is software voltage locked to 1,212V for now! Only hard mod!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Thanks boss.


----------



## UncleSmack

Is there a skyn3t bios for my evga 780ti sc ref cooler with boost disabled? On bf4 it likes to downclock well under the frame rate I'd like it to, shouldn't have dips under 60fps with 780ti's in sli @ 1300mhz boost. If so do you foresee it changing my OC potential? Thanks a lot!


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleSmack*
> 
> Is there a skyn3t bios for my evga 780ti sc ref cooler with boost disabled? On bf4 it likes to downclock well under the frame rate I'd like it to, shouldn't have dips under 60fps with 780ti's in sli @ 1300mhz boost. If so do you foresee it changing my OC potential? Thanks a lot!


[*] skyn3t-780TiSCACX.zip on page 1

It shouldn't affect OC potential, but should fix the downclocking.


----------



## Djinn206

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No, its not a skyn3t problem, its an afterburner limitation! AB developer (Alex Nicolaicheck A.K.A. Unwinder) does not consider 780Ti as reference, so, as AB only supports reference cards (besides MSI of course), AB does not work properly with 780Ti!
> No, 780Ti reference PCB is software voltage locked to 1,212V for now! Only hard mod!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


The funny thing is, that after using your (Soft)Voltmod, I am able to adjust voltage in Afterburner on my EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC ACX without problems. And I can crank it up until 1,31v.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djinn206*
> 
> The funny thing is, that after using your (Soft)Voltmod, I am able to adjust voltage in Afterburner on my EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC ACX without problems. And I can crank it up until 1,31v.


No bsods, artifacts or anything? Whats gains on the core did you get?


----------



## UncleSmack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> [*] skyn3t-780TiSCACX.zip on page 1
> 
> It shouldn't affect OC potential, but should fix the downclocking.


I was thinking that too but thought there must be a reason the acx cooler was specified, so...great! I'll reflash when I get out of work!!!


----------



## Djinn206

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> No bsods, artifacts or anything? Whats gains on the core did you get?


I only run 1,12v with 1306 MHz on air. It's enough for me and highest temps are below 70°C.


----------



## UncleSmack

So I updated from the 780TiRef bios to 780 ti sc acx and for some reason my osd for px is showing one of my cards at 1299 and one at 1300...any ideas?


----------



## Bastard0

Ahoy!
I have x2 SLI REF Gigabyte GTX 780 Ti 80.80.30.00.01 on good watercooling.
Flashed Bios for GTX 780 Gigabyte (80.80.30.00.01 skyn3t-Ti-vBios-Gigabyte).
To make a long story short:
I need around 1252Mhz at core for 24/7. But I noticed that Boost Table ends with cell #51:1202Mhz and P00 is 1mV Max.
1. Am I right that P00 will be overwritten by higher voltage in case of overclocking, or I should set it fixed (1150mV->1212mV) higher to reach stable 1252+Mhz?
2. Should I modify Boost Table to reach more than 1202Mhz?


Or (will be just perfect) please help me to modify Bios and reach 1252+ for stable run









Thanks in advance!


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleSmack*
> 
> So I updated from the 780TiRef bios to 780 ti sc acx and for some reason my osd for px is showing one of my cards at 1299 and one at 1300...any ideas?


Try msi ab, PX isn't reading clocks correctly.


----------



## Masterchief79

Yea and I also believe the cards are actually clocking with 1299.6 MHz or something when you set them to 1300. Same thing occured to me with AB, it's nothing to worry about^^


----------



## r0l4n

Can the motherboard affect overclockability of the 780ti? Back when I bought the 780ti, I was benching at >1330 on my Maximus V Gene, today I tried to overclock the card again only to find out that it won't go over 1250 without crashing the drivers (my actual motherboard is a MSI Z77A GD55). I tried the latest skynet BIOS and the one that was available back then, same result.

EDIT: just to clarify, my 24/7 settings were since then 1,040v or thereabouts and 1163/7800 clocks with last skynet vbios, so I discard degradation.


----------



## Agent-A01

Unlikely, possible if the BCKL/DMI is unstable(def of 100mhz) but that would be rare. Different drivers could reduce max OC though.


----------



## Bluto05

Hello Gentlemen, I am finally going to make the jump to Team Green. I was looking at the link below:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00H9ZRCBO/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=CGBY7MXB94D3&coliid=I37ABWJTZJ6IG3

EVGA GeForce GTX 780Ti Classified 03G-P4-2888-KR for $550

Should I jump on this now? Buy a 980 when they are available or wait until November and see what else Nvidia has to offer?

Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## dante`afk

IF Iwere in your position and I had to buy a new card, I`d get a 970 honestly.


----------



## Bastard0

Unfortunately my questions ignored. I will try to ask second time








I have flashed Skynet bios for my ref. Gigabyte. Then I'm trying to OC card to 1254Mhz I have actual 1228Mhz in benchmarks.

If I change boost table expanding it to 1306Mhz from stock 1202Mhz, actual 1253Mhz is a max in benchmarks.

Could someone please clarify why after flashing skynet bios I have less core clock than I set?


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard0*
> 
> Unfortunately my questions ignored. I will try to ask second time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have flashed Skynet bios for my ref. Gigabyte. Then I'm trying to OC card to 1254Mhz I have actual 1228Mhz in benchmarks.
> 
> If I change boost table expanding it to 1306Mhz from stock 1202Mhz, actual 1253Mhz is a max in benchmarks.
> 
> Could someone please clarify why after flashing skynet bios I have less core clock than I set?


What are you trying to set, the default max frequency?

Anyways you dont need to mess with the boost table, freq will go over the default of 1202 regardless


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluto05*
> 
> Hello Gentlemen, I am finally going to make the jump to Team Green. I was looking at the link below:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00H9ZRCBO/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=CGBY7MXB94D3&coliid=I37ABWJTZJ6IG3
> 
> EVGA GeForce GTX 780Ti Classified 03G-P4-2888-KR for $550
> 
> Should I jump on this now? Buy a 980 when they are available or wait until November and see what else Nvidia has to offer?
> 
> Thanks for the help in advance.


I don't think I would buy another 780 Ti right now. If it was me, I'd go with the new 980, or even better - wait a little and see if they come out with a 980 Ti. If you need to buy now though, I'd definitely go with a 980 over a 780 Ti. I would wait for the EVGA version with ACX cooler though. Those cards rock.


----------



## Bastard0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> What are you trying to set, the default max frequency?
> Anyways you dont need to mess with the boost table, freq will go over the default of 1202 regardless


Correct, I'm adding core frequency.
For sure frequency is going over 1202, but I'm wondering:
Then I adding for example +208 to stock skynet bios core (1254Mhz in a total), I receive only 1228Mhz in tests (see my screens in initial post). This is how it should work, or this is abnormal?
At the same time then I expand boost table in bios - I receive 1254Mhz as it's supposed to be.
Cheers


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluto05*
> 
> Hello Gentlemen, I am finally going to make the jump to Team Green. I was looking at the link below:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00H9ZRCBO/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=CGBY7MXB94D3&coliid=I37ABWJTZJ6IG3
> 
> EVGA GeForce GTX 780Ti Classified 03G-P4-2888-KR for $550
> 
> Should I jump on this now? Buy a 980 when they are available or wait until November and see what else Nvidia has to offer?
> 
> Thanks for the help in advance.


They say good things come to those who wait







...if you really have to buy now, 980 is a wiser choice. But just in case you decide to go with a 780 ti, K|ngp|n is @$589 ($559 after rebate) in Newegg.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard0*
> 
> Correct, I'm adding core frequency.
> For sure frequency is going over 1202, but I'm wondering:
> Then I adding for example +208 to stock skynet bios core (1254Mhz in a total), I receive only 1228Mhz in tests (see my screens in initial post). This is how it should work, or this is abnormal?
> At the same time then I expand boost table in bios - I receive 1254Mhz as it's supposed to be.
> Cheers


Edit the base clock and the boost clock to 1254, you can set the boost limit to 1254 if you want. Thatll do 1254 underload without having to mess with MSI AB. Use Kepler bios tweaker 1.27


----------



## Bastard0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Use Kepler bios tweaker 1.27


Thank you for help! Howether the best result I've got pushed P00 to 1.212V and Boost Table to 1306Mhz.
I get stable 1254Mhz for 24/7 using MSI Afterburner (easier to drop or raise core if needed).
Next time I will get OC cards, not Ref.

One more test. Default skynet bios for my card:
MAX freq is less than base. Not sure this is how it should work.

Same then OC'ng. Don't know what's stealing max freq.


----------



## Masterchief79

Wrote a little user review of my GTX780 Ti Lightning, if you're interested: http://www.overclock.net/t/1516953/review-msi-gtx780ti-lightning (I promised this somewhere in this thread some time ago and never had the time







)

@Bastard0: You set 106% PT and GPU-Z shows 107,3% at load, so I guess your card clocks back because of reaching the power target. Should work if you just bump the PT to like 120%.


----------



## pim16aap2

Alright. Roughly 3 months ago I built my first computer. The GPU I bought was the Gigabyte GTX 780 Ti GHz Edition.

Here are the full specs:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



CPU: I7 4770k
Motherboard: Asus ROG Maximus VII Hero
GPU: Gigabyte GTX 780 Ti GHz edition
RAM: G.Skill TridentX F3-2133C9D
PSU: Corsair AX860
SSD1: Samsung 840 EVO (250GB)
SSD2: Samsung 840 EVO (250GB)
HDD1: Seagate Barracuda (3TB)
HDD2: Some old 1tb drive (can't remember which brand).



The problem I was having right from the start was that I could not play a game for more than 30 minutes (tested Battlefield 4, Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag, Watch Dogs) or the display driver would crash and "successfully recover". At first, I thought I had made a mistake. It was my first computer after all and not Gigabyte's first GPU after all. While trying every fix I could find on Google, I got more and more convinced it was actually not my fault, but Gigabyte's, as nothing had worked.

Logically, I sent it back to the shop. They tested it themselves and passed it on to Gigabyte because they had stumbled upon the same issues. Roughly one month later, I finally got it back. Happy to have it back again, and a few weeks of vacation left, I immediately tried it out.
About 10 minutes later (yes, worse than before!), it had crashed again. I even tried to install a new version of Windows on another SSD and only install the drivers, Window's updates and the game and its required stuff. Since that did not matter at all, I sent it back to the store.

When they tested it again, it did not crash at all. They did find a (minor) problem, so they passed it on to Gigabyte anyways.
Yet another month passed. We're now at last weekend. When I put it back into my system and launched a game it still crashed.

I recorded with Gigabyte's OC Guru II utility what exactly happened during a crash. What I noticed was that its power usage would drop from 80+% to +/- 40% while the other stats did not change. 3 seconds later (OC Guru II checks the stats every 3 seconds by default), the GPU clock would drop from 1150 GHz to 600, the memory clock from 6998MHz to a much lower value and the GPU voltage value would drop drastically as well (not at my PC right now and I cannot recall the exact values). First, I blamed my PSU, but I would like to rule out that it's the GPU's fault, as I won't be able to use my PC for a while without a PSU, of course.

I found a thread that said I should try to increase the voltage and decrease the GPU clock. The first time I tried to play Battlefield, it was fine for over 45 minutes, but then it crashed anyways. This time I recorded the crash though. The video can be found here, with the stats are on the left:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











GPU Shark's "GPU Voltage limit reached", "GPU Overvoltage limit reached" and "GPU Power limit reached" messages are no longer there (I messed around with the settings a little), but it is still crashing.

A few (weird) findings of mine:
- It doesn't crash during stress tests / burn-ins / benchmarking
- I finished the Watch Dogs campaign by decreasing my GPU clock speed by 105 MHz (could go any lower), with all the settings turned down and the FPS locked at 50. As long as those three conditions were met, I could play the game properly (that is, with poor graphics, which I could achieve with a worse GPU and more money in my pocket as well). As soon as I change anything, it will crash.
- It doesn't crash in all games. In Rust, Skyrim, PayDay2, Thief (barely played this one though), Rome Total War 2, Bioshock Infinite or less demanding games it does not crash at all. I would think that Watch Dogs on minimum would be less demanding than Bioshock Infinite or RTW2 maxed out, right?

I had hoped someone here would be able to help me out with this problem, as I am slowly but surely going insane.

Regards,
Pim

Edit: If it matters, it is nvlddmkm.sys that crashes, according to Event Viewer.
And I tried, CMOS reset, resetting everything else, disabling TDR, different PCI slot, fresh windows, different (PSU - GPU) cables, different PSU outputs and a lot of smaller things I cannot remember.


----------



## Tokuzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pim16aap2*
> 
> Alright. Roughly 3 months ago I built my first computer. The GPU I bought was the Gigabyte GTX 780 Ti GHz Edition.
> 
> Here are the full specs:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> CPU: I7 4770k
> Motherboard: Asus ROG Maximus VII Hero
> GPU: Gigabyte GTX 780 Ti GHz edition
> RAM: G.Skill TridentX F3-2133C9D
> PSU: Corsair AX860
> SSD1: Samsung 840 EVO (250GB)
> SSD2: Samsung 840 EVO (250GB)
> HDD1: Seagate Barracuda (3TB)
> HDD2: Some old 1tb drive (can't remember which brand).
> 
> 
> 
> The problem I was having right from the start was that I could not play a game for more than 30 minutes (tested Battlefield 4, Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag, Watch Dogs) or the display driver would crash and "successfully recover". At first, I thought I had made a mistake. It was my first computer after all and not Gigabyte's first GPU after all. While trying every fix I could find on Google, I got more and more convinced it was actually not my fault, but Gigabyte's, as nothing had worked.
> 
> Logically, I sent it back to the shop. They tested it themselves and passed it on to Gigabyte because they had stumbled upon the same issues. Roughly one month later, I finally got it back. Happy to have it back again, and a few weeks of vacation left, I immediately tried it out.
> About 10 minutes later (yes, worse than before!), it had crashed again. I even tried to install a new version of Windows on another SSD and only install the drivers, Window's updates and the game and its required stuff. Since that did not matter at all, I sent it back to the store.
> 
> When they tested it again, it did not crash at all. They did find a (minor) problem, so they passed it on to Gigabyte anyways.
> Yet another month passed. We're now at last weekend. When I put it back into my system and launched a game it still crashed.
> 
> I recorded with Gigabyte's OC Guru II utility what exactly happened during a crash. What I noticed was that its power usage would drop from 80+% to +/- 40% while the other stats did not change. 3 seconds later (OC Guru II checks the stats every 3 seconds by default), the GPU clock would drop from 1150 GHz to 600, the memory clock from 6998MHz to a much lower value and the GPU voltage value would drop drastically as well (not at my PC right now and I cannot recall the exact values). First, I blamed my PSU, but I would like to rule out that it's the GPU's fault, as I won't be able to use my PC for a while without a PSU, of course.
> 
> I found a thread that said I should try to increase the voltage and decrease the GPU clock. I tried it with the stock BIOS, but I could not get rid of the crashes. I decided to give the Skyn3t vbios a try. I flashed that without any issues. The first time I tried to play Battlefield, it was fine for over 45 minutes, but then it crashed anyways. This time I recorded the crash though. The video can be found here, with the stats are on the left:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GPU Shark's "GPU Voltage limit reached", "GPU Overvoltage limit reached" and "GPU Power limit reached" messages are no longer there (I messed around with the settings a little), but it is still crashing. Even though GPU Shark's messages are gone, I did not really touch the voltage of the card. OC Guru II just doesn't let me and when I try to do it with MSI Afterburner (v4) the setting jumps back to 0 as soon as I hit "apply". I did tick the boxes next to "unlock voltage" etc and I did modify the settings value with the "I accept ..." message.
> 
> A few (weird) findings of mine:
> - It doesn't crash during stress tests / burn-ins / benchmarking
> - I finished the Watch Dogs campaign by decreasing my GPU clock speed by 105 MHz (could go any lower), with all the settings turned down and the FPS locked at 50. As long as those three conditions were met, I could play the game properly (that is, with poor graphics, which I could achieve with a worse GPU and more money in my pocket as well). As soon as I change anything, it will crash.
> - It doesn't crash in all games. In Rust, Skyrim, PayDay2, Thief (barely played this one though), Rome Total War 2, Bioshock Infinite or less demanding games it does not crash at all. I would think that Watch Dogs on minimum would be less demanding than Bioshock Infinite or RTW2 maxed out, right?
> 
> I had hoped someone here would be able to help me out with this problem, as I am slowly but surely going insane.
> 
> Regards,
> Pim
> 
> Edit: If it matters, it is nvlddmkm.sys that crashes, according to Event Viewer.
> And I tried, CMOS reset, resetting everything else, disabling TDR, different PCI slot, fresh windows, different (PSU - GPU) cables, different PSU outputs and a lot of smaller things I cannot remember.


If it makes you feel better my OC 780s will run any game for hours upon hours but if I play Titanfall it crashes after 10-15min, lol. Unless I disable SLI.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pim16aap2*
> 
> snip


It is obvious that you got a bad card. The cause of the issues is probably the memory being unstable, not the GPU core.
If you can't return the card or replace for another brand, I suggest to submit an RMA ticket.

That card is infamous of its issues in Nvidia forums. Gigabyte really dropped the ball with the 780 Ti WF GHz .
https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/688127/update-gtx-780ti-artifacting-crashing-gygabyte-windforce-gv-n78toc-3gd-oc-bad-batch-/


----------



## DivineDark

Please forgive me. I'm pretty new at the gpu performance thing.

I had a Gigabyte 780ti bite the dust this morning, so I went out to replace it. I picked up an ASUS GTX780TI-DC2 OC

ASIC Quality: 74%
MOBO: Asus Maximus VI Hero
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 1866
CPU: 4770
Power supply: Corsair 850W
HDD: 2x 128GB Corsair SSD 1x Western Digital Black 1TB
Case: Thermaltake lvl10 GT

The questions I have are regarding some of the settings.

1.) When running a burn in, the card's GPU Clock dropped pretty quickly. Starting out at 980MHz and dropping to the high 800's. I noticed that the VDDC started out at 1.000V and started dropping as it passed 71C. I'm not sure what the deal is. Everything is running with out of the box settings. Is this normal? I was thinking that it would at least stay around the stock clocks until it reached the temp target of 83C.

2.) I bumped the power target up from 100% to 115%. This moved the temp target to 95C. I then re-ran the burn in and the VDDC went up to 1.025V and hung out there until I passed 65C and then dropped, but nowhere near as much as before. The clock went from 1000MHz to 980MHz at 71C and then to 966.6MHz when it passed 83C. I was okay with that. It was right where the stock OC should be. This was on auto fans, which I changed. My question is, is it bad to move the power target to the max?

I don't have any plans to overclock the card, but I would like it to run at it's stock speed without throttling so early. I know Kombuster is in no way "real world", but I use it to find the point at which the card will reach equilibrium. Mine stop heating up at 76C with the fans manually set and the power target change.

Is this normal? I just want to find out if I have a lemon, so I can get it changed out ASAP.

Thanks!


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DivineDark*
> 
> Please forgive me. I'm pretty new at the gpu performance thing.
> 
> I had a Gigabyte 780ti bite the dust this morning, so I went out to replace it. I picked up an ASUS GTX780TI-DC2 OC
> 
> ASIC Quality: 74%
> MOBO: Asus Maximus VI Hero
> RAM: Corsair Vengeance 1866
> CPU: 4770
> Power supply: Corsair 850W
> HDD: 2x 128GB Corsair SSD 1x Western Digital Black 1TB
> Case: Thermaltake lvl10 GT
> 
> The questions I have are regarding some of the settings.
> 
> 1.) When running a burn in, the card's GPU Clock dropped pretty quickly. Starting out at 980MHz and dropping to the high 800's. I noticed that the VDDC started out at 1.000V and started dropping as it passed 71C. I'm not sure what the deal is. Everything is running with out of the box settings. Is this normal? I was thinking that it would at least stay around the stock clocks until it reached the temp target of 83C.
> 
> 2.) I bumped the power target up from 100% to 115%. This moved the temp target to 95C. I then re-ran the burn in and the VDDC went up to 1.025V and hung out there until I passed 65C and then dropped, but nowhere near as much as before. The clock went from 1000MHz to 980MHz at 71C and then to 966.6MHz when it passed 83C. I was okay with that. It was right where the stock OC should be. This was on auto fans, which I changed. My question is, is it bad to move the power target to the max?
> 
> I don't have any plans to overclock the card, but I would like it to run at it's stock speed without throttling so early. I know Kombuster is in no way "real world", but I use it to find the point at which the card will reach equilibrium. Mine stop heating up at 76C with the fans manually set and the power target change.
> 
> Is this normal? I just want to find out if I have a lemon, so I can get it changed out ASAP.
> 
> Thanks!


This is normal. 780 Ti reference BIOS throttles during heavy loaded apps like OCCT, Furmark & MSI Kombustor, because they trigger the power target pretty quickly and put unrealistic load on the card. The only way to know your max actual temp is through gaming and benchmarks ...


----------



## Masterchief79

I think you have your problem right there, with Kombustor.







It could be the same with Furmark: The nvidia driver detects the furmark.exe and automatically lowers clocks and voltage to prevent damage on the GPU. It's just an "unhealthy" stress test, just like Prime95 for CPUs in my opinion.

This is speculation, but you could easily test if it's true or not by just gaming. If the card shows the same behavior in like Tomb Raider or BF4, that would be pretty odd.
Concerning the Power Target: Don't worry, it just allows the card to draw a little more voltage and clock a little bit higher. Whatever you do, the voltage will never go above 1,212V, and I know people who used their DC2 with 1,7V and it's still working


----------



## DivineDark

That's awesome! Thanks for the quick replies. I was happy with the last bench results and running kombuster burn in at OC speeds at 76C is pretty nice. That thing would just about set my 7970 on fire. It does seem to be more stable than my gigabyte card, so that's a bonus. I just dont know much about what it "should" be doing and at what temps. I don't even think I have anything installed at the moment that would even test the card properly. Ha!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DivineDark*
> 
> That's awesome! Thanks for the quick replies. I was happy with the last bench results and running kombuster burn in at OC speeds at 76C is pretty nice. That thing would just about set my 7970 on fire. It does seem to be more stable than my gigabyte card, so that's a bonus. I just dont know much about what it "should" be doing and at what temps. I don't even think I have anything installed at the moment that would even test the card properly. Ha!


Leave the "burn ins" for mechanical engines with moving parts that really need it and stick with Valley, firestrike, 3dmark, heaven and Tombraider, Farcry3 and Crysis3; depending whether you are a bencher or a gamer! I recommend a waterblock for that card because the VRM's get really hot (100C) under stress, also you have my volt mod guide for your card in the OP (Opening Post) when you feel brave enough after going the "water" route!







Try to keep temps under 80C for both core and VRM's!

Read some of my articles about voltage, wattage and current correlation in GK110 PCB's!



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_"You can always choose with the slider what ever power target your card will have: Min 300W - Max 600W, my advice has always been to leave PT at default 300W = 100% and only increase it if you see stutters or frame drops!
As soon as you increase the slider and your card is power hungry, the voltage will allow more current into the card (THE AMOUNT ALWAYS DEPENDING ON THE SLIDER) and usually with stock air coolers (ACX as well) that are *not capable of handling more than 350W of continued heat but to a much lesser extent a split second heat spike in the mosfets (VRM's)*! on top of that i see lots of people using kombustor, mining, oc scanner, occt etc *without knowing exactly how those programs should be run*,( If anyone interested in mining with 780Ti, PM *Gordan* for the safest settings) loading the card to an extreme generating more heat that the cooler can handle!



In RED the Power Mosfets (Actually DrMos Modules for High current DC-DC conversion) for core and Memory (U8-U13 = core, U98/U99 Memory)
(The problem with Mosfets is their tiny size, they generate huge amounts of heat and only have a very small size making it very difficult to dissipate all that heat effectively, if there is a heat spike, even with LN2 they just "blow"...)


In Yellow the Inductors (Current) [R22] for the core and [R33] for the memory

In BLUE the Capacitors (Voltage)



(An capacitor and inductor are similar in the way that a capacitor resists a change of a voltage and an inductor resists a change in current. The way how 'strong' they can resist depends on their value.)

In GREEN more Mosfets (4) and the NCP4206 Voltage controller 6 Phases




Unseen in the pic are: Memory voltage controller and the monitoring chip INA3221



Now:

ON AIR COOLING (STOCK COOLER, ACX, COOLER WITH LESS DISSIPATION THAN 350W

DON'T GO OVER:

With newer bios revisions: 300W x 120% PT = 360W
With older bios revisions: 330W x 110% PT= 363W

WATERCOOLING:

ANY BIOS REVISION: be extremely careful with anything over 450W!"_





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB/PrecisionX gets its hardware monitor readings from!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP with my formula:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)_





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_"...Voltage is just is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work, Current is the flow of electric charge and wattage is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage! *V * I = W* ("I" is the variable for current, or amperage, in electronics and physics. It stands for "Impetus".)








When you set a higher power limit, you are allowing for more amperage to be drawn, but it doesnt mean ITS drawing that amperage as its just a upper limit you set with the slider!
It depends on the load the card has from the software its running! The more harsher it is the more power it draws, voltage only will allow more amperage to flow.
Conductor materials tend to increase their resistivity with an increase in temperature!
The reasons for these changes in resistivity can be explained by considering the flow of current through the material. The flow of current is actually the movement of electrons from one atom to another under the influence of an electric field. Electrons are very small negatively charged particles and will be repelled by a negative electric charge and attracted by a positive electric charge. Therefore if an electric potential is applied across a conductor (positive at one end, negative at the other) electrons will "migrate" from atom to atom towards the positive terminal.
Only some electrons are free to migrate however. Others within each atom are held so tightly to their particular atom that even an electric field will not dislodge them. The current flowing in the material is therefore due to the movement of "free electrons" and the number of free electrons within any material compared with those tightly bound to their atoms is what governs whether a material is a good conductor (many free electrons) or a good insulator (hardly any free electrons).
The effect of heat on the atomic structure of a material is to make the atoms vibrate, and the higher the temperature the more violently the atoms vibrate.
In a conductor, which already has a large number of free electrons flowing through it, the vibration of the atoms causes many collisions between the free electrons and the captive electrons. Each collision uses up some energy from the free electron and is the basic cause of resistance. The more the atoms jostle around in the material the more collisions are caused and hence the greater the resistance to current flow.
So to sum it up, we want lower temperatures which lead to lower electrical resistance, hence having less heat produced as waste and more power to our Titans/780´s cores to OC higher!
HEAT KILLS!
Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit.
The lower the temperature the better! My advice is always go water, that way your VRM's are roughly the same temperature as the core, max VRM's operating temperature is 85C (voltage controller, caps etc) on some parts and others( mosfets) 125C (Absolute MAX), so, hitting 80C on the core means that other VRM components are above spec temp and others and below!
Rule of the thumb in semi-conductors is 10C less doubles the elements life, also leakage current increases exponentially (leakage current doubles for every 8 to 10 °C increase in temperature). This is a very good reason to try to keep the operating temperature as low as possible!







"_



Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## pim16aap2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> It is obvious that you got a bad card. The cause of the issues is probably the memory being unstable, not the GPU core.
> If you can't return the card or replace for another brand, I suggest to submit an RMA ticket.
> 
> That card is infamous of its issues in Nvidia forums. Gigabyte really dropped the ball with the 780 Ti WF GHz .
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/688127/update-gtx-780ti-artifacting-crashing-gygabyte-windforce-gv-n78toc-3gd-oc-bad-batch-/


Alright, thank you for your answer. I'll send my GPU back... again...


----------



## confed

7970 died on me a couple days ago. I was able to snatch up an ASUS ROG Matrix for what I considered a good price. I didn't want to wait for 970s to get back in stock. Now tonight I will work on overclocking this beast.


----------



## Masterchief79

Have fun!

Be careful though when using LN2 Mode together with Asus GPU Tweak, there's a software bug which can happen to overvolt your memory like waaay too much and fry it instantly. But if you are not planning to short the LN2 soldering pad, everythings fine. If you DO plan to short it, there are other ways and safe ways around this bug, just ask, I'm sure I'll find the tutorials to those mods somewhere.

And speaking of good deals. German shop, Asus 780Ti DC2 new for 350€ (for another 22 hours or as long as they have some): http://www.zackzack.de/html/detail/zackzack.html?itemId=25202


----------



## Lonestar166

I just finished my tri sli build with the 5960x in the 900D. I am about to burn in the system and the do some benchmarking. What I really wanted to say was, you guys are the best. I am proud to be a member of this forum. With out your guidance and comments and shared experiences, my build would not have gone so smoothly. Many thanks to each and every one of you.


----------



## DivineDark

So, I've been testing out the new video card in game, and It's been a bit brutal, to be honest. I'm using BF4 to test everything out, and I can't tell if it's my card or BF4, but after about 40 minutes of my first game, the screen went black and the sound looped. Right before the crash, I was sitting between 69 and 72C with my fans running at 65%. Nothing seemed hot or out of the ordinary. Then BAM! Lights went out.

I had to hard boot. Everything came up as expected, and I checked the logs. It just said that the last reboot was unexpected... Really??? I started checking around the net a bit and found a ton of people complaining about the game crashing for all sorts of reasons. So far, I've done the C++ 2012 update that's been recommended and reinstalled directX. They've also mentioned that BF4 is really picky if you have an overclock of any type. Even factory OC's have caused crashing... I'm going to give it another shot. I thought about installing something else that wasn't coded by a large group of 9 years olds, but only other thing I have handy is Titanfall, and it isn't exactly taxing.

Don't know, but I'm getting frustrated.


----------



## DivineDark

I made some changes. I set the whole thing back to stock. Power target and fans. I just finished up running Valley for 20 minutes. The card topped out at a steady 78c, no throttling, consistent voltage, and fans at 54%. Didn't have any stability issues.

Is Valley a good indicator of real world gaming performance? If so, I'm going to leave it where it is and be done with it. I'll play more bf4 just to see what it does, but the system lockup stuff is aggravating.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DivineDark*
> 
> I made some changes. I set the whole thing back to stock. Power target and fans. I just finished up running Valley for 20 minutes. The card topped out at a steady 78c, no throttling, consistent voltage, and fans at 54%. Didn't have any stability issues.
> 
> Is Valley a good indicator of real world gaming performance? If so, I'm going to leave it where it is and be done with it. I'll play more bf4 just to see what it does, but the system lockup stuff is aggravating.


BF4 is quite fussy when it comes to OC, that's right.

3D-Mark / Prime95-stable doesn't unfortunately mean it's BF3 / BF4-stable.

You have usually to increase the voltages a bit further or reduce the clocks and that's the same for the CPU + GPU.


----------



## error-id10t

BF4 also has another type of GPU crash, you don't notice it until you check your clocks. The game is playing, nothing crashed but your clocks are running in the 500Mhz (as an example). That's not idle nor the normal 3D clocks (whatever you have).

But this only happens to me if I try resolution scaling of any kind.


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DivineDark*
> 
> I made some changes. I set the whole thing back to stock. Power target and fans. I just finished up running Valley for 20 minutes. The card topped out at a steady 78c, no throttling, consistent voltage, and fans at 54%. Didn't have any stability issues.
> 
> Is Valley a good indicator of real world gaming performance? If so, I'm going to leave it where it is and be done with it. I'll play more bf4 just to see what it does, but the system lockup stuff is aggravating.


I had a similar problem as you, but with my old Gigabyte 780 Ti card. No matter what I did, BF4 would keep crashing every 1-3 hours of play at least once. I would get the DX error all the time and have to reboot my computer to get it working again. For a long time, I thought it was a BF4 problem, but after a lengthy process to get it replaced, I eventually ended up just buying an EVGA 780 Ti SC w ACX card and everything worked perfectly. I knew it was a hardware issue with the Gigabyte card because I put in another card I had in another system (it was a PNY GTX 770 card) and it worked fine too.

My EVGA worked perfectly for months at 1080p, then I bought a ROG Swift monitor and started playing at 1440p and 144Hz. For the first two days, my EVGA card gave me the DX error once, and also showed artifacts on the screen. However, after a couple of days, it was as if the card seemed to "get accustomed" to the new load and I have not had one problem again since then. No artifacts and no crashes in BF4. I got to give major props to the quality of the EVGA cards - it works perfectly now.

One thing I did, after everything works, is use Precision X to set my power target to 100%, the temperature target to 75 degrees C, and make the temperature the priority. That's the only thing I changed, and everything is running great.

At this point, I'm a believer that there is nothing wrong with BF4. I believe that so many of these video cards are overclocked too far by the manufacturers, or that the parts some of them use are just not of high quality. I will never buy another Gigabyte card (for various reasons), but I have had great experiences with PNY for one card, and also 3 great experiences with EVGA cards. I plan to stick with EVGA from now on.

Not sure if this helps you much with your Asus DirectCU card, but if it was me, I would turn off all the overclocking you may have added to the already overclocked card, and let it run at it's factory settings (already overclocked anyway). Then, as others suggested in this forum, set the target temp of the card to be 75 degrees C and see what happens. I suspect that your problems might disappear, and that your performance decrease may be negligible for a fun experience in the games. Just my 2 cents. Good luck.


----------



## gd350turbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lonestar166*
> 
> I just finished my tri sli build with the 5960x in the 900D. I am about to burn in the system and the do some benchmarking. What I really wanted to say was, you guys are the best. I am proud to be a member of this forum. With out your guidance and comments and shared experiences, my build would not have gone so smoothly. Many thanks to each and every one of you.


Me tooooo!


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DivineDark*
> 
> I made some changes. I set the whole thing back to stock. Power target and fans. I just finished up running Valley for 20 minutes. The card topped out at a steady 78c, no throttling, consistent voltage, and fans at 54%. Didn't have any stability issues.
> 
> Is Valley a good indicator of real world gaming performance? If so, I'm going to leave it where it is and be done with it. I'll play more bf4 just to see what it does, but the system lockup stuff is aggravating.


If the temperature reaches and passes 70C, I'd ramp up the fan speed if I were you.


----------



## DivineDark

Update here.

I had constant 116 errors all night. BSOD to a full system reboot. I took the Gigabyte 780ti OC out of my other machine and put it in my main rig and everything worked like a champ. I played for about 3 hours after replacing the card and never had an issue. It stayed at 67C the whole time and it's actually factory OC'd higher than the Asus card.

I'm taking it back tomorrow. The problem I have now is that I only have one option for replacement at the shop. I can straight swap it for an ASUS DCII 290X OC. I haven't been down the ATI road in a while. I guess I can try it and see if it'll work in my other machine. I'm not sure I'm ready for the headache of the ATI drivers, though.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DivineDark*
> 
> Update here.
> 
> I had constant 116 errors all night. BSOD to a full system reboot. I took the Gigabyte 780ti OC out of my other machine and put it in my main rig and everything worked like a champ. I played for about 3 hours after replacing the card and never had an issue. It stayed at 67C the whole time and it's actually factory OC'd higher than the Asus card.
> 
> I'm taking it back tomorrow. The problem I have now is that I only have one option for replacement at the shop. I can straight swap it for an ASUS DCII 290X OC. I haven't been down the ATI road in a while. I guess I can try it and see if it'll work in my other machine. I'm not sure I'm ready for the headache of the ATI drivers, though.


Maybe wait a few days:

AMD begins slashing the prices of its Radeon R9 290, R9 290X GPUs


----------



## DivineDark

I was wrong. They have a PNY 780TI, but I think I'd rather deal with my 680 lightning than an high end PNY card. I've just never heard anything good.

I can get the 290X for a good price. It's actually a bit cheaper than the 780ti, which is weird considering the bitcoin crap. The problem I've seen is that pretty much every 290X with the black screen of death. It just happens at random. The only way people have lessened the impact of the problem was to declock their memory and over volt the core. That just sounds like a nightmare.

I may just have to leave the pc dead and wait for 980s to come back in stock.


----------



## Vici0us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DivineDark*
> 
> I was wrong. They have a PNY 780TI, but I think I'd rather deal with my 680 lightning than an high end PNY card. I've just never heard anything good.
> 
> I can get the 290X for a good price. It's actually a bit cheaper than the 780ti, which is weird considering the bitcoin crap. The problem I've seen is that pretty much every 290X with the black screen of death. It just happens at random. The only way people have lessened the impact of the problem was to declock their memory and over volt the core. That just sounds like a nightmare.
> 
> I may just have to leave the pc dead and wait for 980s to come back in stock.


Doesn't PNY version got the life time warranty? Anyway if I were you, I'd go with at least 4GB card at this time. I don't know what issue you're talking about but I've been running two 290s for quiet sometime now without any issues.


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> Doesn't PNY version got the life time warranty? Anyway if I were you, I'd go with at least 4GB card at this time. I don't know what issue you're talking about but I've been running two 290s for quiet sometime now without any issues.


290 or 290x? The issue seems to be primarily cheaper 290X cards with a specific type of vram. The triggers can range from surfing the internet with a hardware accelerated browser to the Metro benchmark.






http://www.overclock.net/t/1441349/290-290x-black-screen-poll


----------



## Vici0us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DivineDark*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> Doesn't PNY version got the life time warranty? Anyway if I were you, I'd go with at least 4GB card at this time. I don't know what issue you're talking about but I've been running two 290s for quiet sometime now without any issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 290 or 290x? The issue seems to be primarily cheaper 290X cards with a specific type of vram. The triggers can range from surfing the internet with a hardware accelerated browser to the Metro benchmark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1441349/290-290x-black-screen-poll
Click to expand...

I've got two 290s (not X). Both of my cards have different type of vram, I've never experienced any problems.


----------



## eBombzor

Does anyone know if there's a tool that can modify the default fan profiles on skyn3t's BIOS? I spend a lot of time outside the OS for various tests and it worries me that the default fan curve doesn't go above 30% even if the core is at 70 C.

I'm using this BIOS btw. http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/12200_100#post_22599452


----------



## latprod

Hey guys, running two 780Ti's on Sky's bios. I tried playing Shadow of Mordor on ultra (except the HD texture pack that requres 6 GB of GPU RAM) and added force frame rendering 2 to get SLI to work. I checked the GPU usage ingame, and they were both in the 90's basically all the time.
First of all, I guess this means that SLI is working, correct? But is the game really this demanding that it utilizes everything the cards got?
Or am I seeing an abnormally high GPU usage?


----------



## latprod

I just installed Evga Precision X 16 for my 780Ti's and it seems, as others have reported, to not work very well.
It crashes FIFA15 too, so something is obviously screwed. I also heard that afterburner still does not work properly with Sky's bios and these cards, so what's the alternative for a steady OC that reportes the correct clocks?


----------



## Masterchief79

You could try Nvidia Inspector if it's just for OCing. Maybe that plus Rivatuner statistics server for monitoring and OSD?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latprod*
> 
> I just installed Evga Precision X 16 for my 780Ti's and it seems, as others have reported, to not work very well.
> It crashes FIFA15 too, so something is obviously screwed. I also heard that afterburner still does not work properly with Sky's bios and these cards, so what's the alternative for a steady OC that reportes the correct clocks?


I never had an issue using PX16 but just in case you might want to use the older version:

http://www.techspot.com/downloads/5348-evga-precision-x.html


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latprod*
> 
> I just installed Evga Precision X 16 for my 780Ti's and it seems, as others have reported, to not work very well.
> It crashes FIFA15 too, so something is obviously screwed. I also heard that afterburner still does not work properly with Sky's bios and these cards, so what's the alternative for a steady OC that reportes the correct clocks?


PX16 works fine for me. You could try the sensors in GPU Z. Those seem to work fine also.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latprod*
> 
> I just installed Evga Precision X 16 for my 780Ti's and it seems, as others have reported, to not work very well.
> It crashes FIFA15 too, so something is obviously screwed. I also heard that afterburner still does not work properly with Sky's bios and these cards, so what's the alternative for a steady OC that reportes the correct clocks?


http://forums.videocardz.com/topic/532-evga-precision-x-421/

4.2.1 is the best program for 780 Ti's until EVGA fixes the PX 16 bugs.


----------



## carlhil2

After waiting for the 900 series to become available again at Micro Center, I have decided to go SLI 780ti's instead, PNY vanilla/ reference, will hold me til big maxwell, $500.00 a pop, good decision?


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> After waiting for the 900 series to become available again at Micro Center, I have decided to go SLI 780ti's instead, PNY vanilla/ reference, will hold me til big maxwell, $500.00 a pop, good decision?


http://www.ncixus.com/products/?usaffiliateid=1000031504&sku=96778&vpn=ZT-70506-10P&manufacture=Zotac&promoid=1413

It's not pretty but it's much cheaper, especially with a MIR.


----------



## carlhil2

That's a good deal, but, I need reference since I will not be water cooling them, keeping them stock, going into an Air 540 case...so, length is an issue..also, need MC, I has GOT to have that Replacement Plan...


----------



## eBombzor

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/graphics/display/zotac-geforce-gtx-780-ti_2.html#sect0

It uses the reference PCB.

Zotac



Reference


----------



## 50shadesofray

I also decided to skip the 900 series and grab another 780ti ACX for 400$







. Gonna be needed since i have been gaming on 4k with one


----------



## RickRockerr

I think asus use pretty much thermal paste.


----------



## Masterchief79

The amount is still ok I think, there are these little grooves between the heatpipes that's why it seems to be so much.
The thermal paste itself is worth to be criticized though. The performance of that stuff is really bad, and if you remount the cooler without changing it, it gets even worse







On my GTX760 Striker, changing the TIM gave me 12°C lower temps and 700 rpm lower fan speed lol


----------



## RickRockerr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masterchief79*
> 
> The amount is still ok I think, there are these little grooves between the heatpipes that's why it seems to be so much.
> The thermal paste itself is worth to be criticized though. The performance of that stuff is really bad, and if you remount the cooler without changing it, it gets even worse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On my GTX760 Striker, changing the TIM gave me 12°C lower temps and 700 rpm lower fan speed lol


I changed it to MX-4







going to test the temp difference tomorrow because I'm benchmarking now window open and pc text to it. Gpu is idling @ 13°C


----------



## latprod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> http://forums.videocardz.com/topic/532-evga-precision-x-421/
> 
> 4.2.1 is the best program for 780 Ti's until EVGA fixes the PX 16 bugs.


Thanks, good to know! I can get down to business then. Haven't touched OC'ing since my old watercooling setup was in a soundproof case, and there was zero airflow there. It just got way too hot in the case.
Got them set up in an air 540 now so it's a whole new world.
Thanks for the replies, good folks!


----------



## carlhil2

Wish me luck..


----------



## carlhil2

First card, stable @1.252 @stock volts...


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> First card, stable @1.252 @stock volts...


I love all of the screen real estate. 4k monitor yea?


----------



## carlhil2

Yep, what bios is best for my PNY cards?


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> 
> Wish me luck..


Good luck!

I have the 770 version of the PNY enthusiast edition. Great card, never had a problem with it, I love it. I use it to drive three 1080 P monitors for iRacing.


----------



## Hdusu64346

NiBiTor won't recognize any of my bios on my EVGA superclocked 780ti (non acx) gfx card. What should I do?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Yep, what bios is best for my PNY cards?


Send me your bios!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *med1kl*
> 
> NiBiTor won't recognize any of my bios on my EVGA superclocked 780ti (non acx) gfx card. What should I do?


Nibitor!?!?!?! THAT is an oldie... What do you want to do with your bios?


----------



## Hdusu64346

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Send me your bios!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nibitor!?!?!?! THAT is an oldie... What do you want to do with your bios?


Then what should I use to overclock my card? MSI afterburner and EVGA PrecisionX don't work well and never go above 980mhz core clock, which is the default.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *med1kl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Send me your bios!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nibitor!?!?!?! THAT is an oldie... What do you want to do with your bios?
> 
> 
> 
> Then what should I use to overclock my card? MSI afterburner and EVGA PrecisionX don't work well and never go above 980mhz core clock, which is the default.
Click to expand...

pls send your bios to Ed and you should be in good hands









I would not use msi afterburner and only stick with precision x. Unless i had a 'golden' chip at the time, 780 ti sc served me well and boosting to 1267 @1.187v (typical, not the peak boost)


----------



## Hdusu64346

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> pls send your bios to Ed and you should be in good hands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would not use msi afterburner and only stick with precision x. Unless i had a 'golden' chip at the time, 780 ti sc served me well and boosting to 1267 @1.187v (typical, not the peak boost)


Hey, where do I find user "Ed"? Software overclocking is basically a no-no then? EVGA precisionx and msi afterburner never change core clocks when I monitor them in rivatuner/afterburner/precisionx programs.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *med1kl*
> 
> Hey, where do I find user "Ed"? Software overclocking is basically a no-no then? EVGA precisionx and msi afterburner never change core clocks when I monitor them in rivatuner/afterburner/precisionx programs.


"Ed" its me!









PM me the bios to have a look see! And stick with PrecisionX!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Hdusu64346

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> "Ed" its me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM me the bios to have a look see! And stick with PrecisionX!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Cool, ty man, can you give me a steady oc on the core clock and memory clock? +repped btw!







check your pm. I use NVflash to flash it?


----------



## carlhil2

My 780Ti's in SLI @1.219MHZ....no hacks, stock bios...
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2933854


----------



## Harry604

just got a direct cu ii gtx 780 ti for 325$

do i need to change the bios to overclock

i was playing bf4 at 1200 on the core the voltage says 1.2v


----------



## gdubc

Wow. 780ti Kingpin is on shell shocker later today for 499.99 after rebate. What a deal!


----------



## Masterchief79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harry604*
> 
> just got a direct cu ii gtx 780 ti for 325$
> 
> do i need to change the bios to overclock
> 
> i was playing bf4 at 1200 on the core the voltage says 1.2v


You "need" a modified BIOS when the power target of your stock bios doesn't suffice any more. At some point, the card will start to clock down and lower the voltage because it detects too much power draw.
Also, there is this 1,3V software voltmod for DC2 in the first post of this thread if you really wanna push it. Wouldn't recommend more than 1,2V on air cooling/stock fan curve though as the VRM on Asus cards usually gets pretty hot.


----------



## KaRtA82

Big thanks here to OccamRazor and Skyn3t.

Gave up ages ago on this 780ti SC because I could not for the life of me get the voltages right, standard bios on air netted 1250, only managed 1210 on bios before, all voltage related. Gave up on MSI AB and tried PX which has never worked properly for me before. Finally got it cracking at 1365core/7452mem, now on water.

How far does the ram go generally on these cards? Hynix mem.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRtA82*
> 
> Big thanks here to OccamRazor and Skyn3t.
> 
> Gave up ages ago on this 780ti SC because I could not for the life of me get the voltages right, standard bios on air netted 1250, only managed 1210 on bios before, all voltage related. Gave up on MSI AB and tried PX which has never worked properly for me before. Finally got it cracking at 1365core/7452mem, now on water.
> 
> How far does the ram go generally on these cards? Hynix mem.


Memory gets to 7800 - 8000MHz a lot of times with Hynix from what I have seen.


----------



## Hdusu64346

Yes, big thanks to Occam'sRazor and skynet from me as well!


----------



## KaRtA82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Memory gets to 7800 - 8000MHz a lot of times with Hynix from what I have seen.


Well, so far made it to 8212 in heaven. Still testing.


----------



## UncleSmack

Not sure if this is the place to ask but it's the place where I get answers I trust. I run 2 780tis oc'd to 1300mhz on water, I have a 3770k @ 4.6 max stable (delidded) on an evga z77 ftw. The board gives me nothing but grief with which slots are allowed or properly function (or function at all) for sli and my benchmarks seem to be inconsistent, I use an enermax platimax 1350w so I know its not a psu issue. I also don't much care for the bios. I just purchased and am awaiting delivery of a maximus iv extreme board with a 2500k that is stable at 5ghz at 1.35v and that's with a antec kuhler 920 (lol), I have a black ice 360 gtx extreme so I know I'll be stable at even higher clocks. Good decision or not? A friend has 2 780s not ocd near my TIs on a 2500k @ 4.8 or 4.9 and his scores sometimes beat mine! Just double checking my decision


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRtA82*
> 
> Big thanks here to OccamRazor and Skyn3t.
> Gave up ages ago on this 780ti SC because I could not for the life of me get the voltages right, standard bios on air netted 1250, only managed 1210 on bios before, all voltage related. Gave up on MSI AB and tried PX which has never worked properly for me before. Finally got it cracking at 1365core/7452mem, now on water.
> How far does the ram go generally on these cards? Hynix mem.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *med1kl*
> 
> Yes, big thanks to Occam'sRazor and skynet from me as well!


Thanks guys!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleSmack*
> 
> Not sure if this is the place to ask but it's the place where I get answers I trust. I run 2 780tis oc'd to 1300mhz on water, I have a 3770k @ 4.6 max stable (delidded) on an evga z77 ftw. The board gives me nothing but grief with which slots are allowed or properly function (or function at all) for sli and my benchmarks seem to be inconsistent, I use an enermax platimax 1350w so I know its not a psu issue. I also don't much care for the bios. I just purchased and am awaiting delivery of a maximus iv extreme board with a 2500k that is stable at 5ghz at 1.35v and that's with a antec kuhler 920 (lol), I have a black ice 360 gtx extreme so I know I'll be stable at even higher clocks. Good decision or not? A friend has 2 780s not ocd near my TIs on a 2500k @ 4.8 or 4.9 and his scores sometimes beat mine! Just double checking my decision


Just keep the 3770K and test it in the maximus board ( both socket 1155) , it would not be the last time i would see a chip with different OC (and voltages to get there) in different boards... Specially in a ROG board...









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Masterchief79

3770K on P67/Z68 is, well, not optimal after my experience. M4E is the best OC board for Sandy Bridge, however with Ivy Bridge I haven't had too much fun. Same thing with Sandy on Z77. But it depends on board manufacturer and BIOS version (I tested as Ivy came out, that makes a lot of time for BIOS fixes). But generally I agree, just test it








Also keep in mind the 2500K doesn't have hyperthreading, so it will certainly be slower than your [email protected],6 in programs that support 8 cores and more. So 3770K on your new board will be faster than the 2500K, even if you're stuck at 4,5 or 4,6GHz.

One last sentence to EVGA boards: I've had a P67 SLI and was a catastrophy. With the up-to-date BIOS you couldn't boot but had to select the boot device on every single start. Also, OC was terrible (2700K stable at 5,[email protected] didn't even do 5,1 on EVGA P67 SLI).


----------



## UncleSmack

I'm really only concerned with frame rates, I know encoding video and things will see a hit, but gaming wise will the lack of hyper threading make a difference?


----------



## Masterchief79

Depends on the game. I was told watchdogs runs really badly without hyperthreading, but on the other hand i doubt the person who told me that tested with a 5GHz 2500K. Well you have both boards and both CPUs at home then, just do some benches yourself


----------



## NickFury777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleSmack*
> 
> Not sure if this is the place to ask but it's the place where I get answers I trust. I run 2 780tis oc'd to 1300mhz on water, I have a 3770k @ 4.6 max stable (delidded) on an evga z77 ftw. The board gives me nothing but grief with which slots are allowed or properly function (or function at all) for sli and my benchmarks seem to be inconsistent, I use an enermax platimax 1350w so I know its not a psu issue. I also don't much care for the bios. I just purchased and am awaiting delivery of a maximus iv extreme board with a 2500k that is stable at 5ghz at 1.35v and that's with a antec kuhler 920 (lol), I have a black ice 360 gtx extreme so I know I'll be stable at even higher clocks. Good decision or not? A friend has 2 780s not ocd near my TIs on a 2500k @ 4.8 or 4.9 and his scores sometimes beat mine! Just double checking my decision


how'd your memory do does it test well error free? for 24hrs
garbage in for the chipset can give you troubles like that your mobo may be fine. try clearing your cmos
then with your memory set to an 8x multiplier see if your 4.6 will be more stable .if so then start bumping your memory clocks to find where they are stable


----------



## Cooknn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked107*
> 
> Calling out Cooknn, Are you me? Your build is everything I want. I have a few questions for ya. I love the 4790K How well does it overclock on water? IS the Sabertooth worth getting over the Maximus VII Formula? Also your GPU is just orgasmic, Do you have it on stock air or water, if on air, How well does it run?


I just saw this post







I've got the 4790K stable at 4.7 on all cores with 1.293v. I dig the Sabertooth because it's got all the upgraded components without the extra baggage of some of the other boards. Both my boys have the Maximus VII Hero though, and love it. My Asus DirectCU II GTX780 Ti is down to $419 at Newegg. I'm almost ready to nab a second card to do SLI. I'm currently running stock cooling and using Skyn3t's bios. Runs great! Now that the Maxwell cards are out, I guess you have a choice. If you haven't already pulled the trigger!


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> After waiting for theI believe900 series tI become available again at Micro Center, I have decided to go SLI 780ti's instead, PNY vanilla/ reference, will hold me til big maxwell, $500.00 a pop, good decision?


If you havent pulled the trigger on the reference 780 Ti's 780 Ti Kingpin is supposedly on sale for $559. after rebate, i believe on newegg. I would pay the slight difference of 10 percent for cards that can OC 30 percent higher while running 20 C cooler than reference any day. Make sure your PSU is up to it. Solid non reference 780 Ti is still faster than reference 980 and Kingpin is the most serious non reference available. Hell Im sitting at 24k GPU Firestrike with a mild OC ( +100 core / +200 memory, default SC vbios) while reference 980 SLI could only muster 20k by guru3d.com. Oh and air 540 here as well, this case handles non reference coolers better than any out there.


----------



## vulcan78

Thats mighty
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> My 780Ti's in SLI @1.219MHZ....no hacks, stock bios...
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2933854


Thats mighty impressive, for comparison Im at 24k GPU with higher clocks but I believe your 5960 is a part of the equation. I actually had a lower score with 344.11 on top of having other issues so i reverted to 337.88. How are you able to increase the voltage with the default vbios? I thought you could only do that with Skyn3t. Oh and you should be able to run 1080 core with only 1.187v as im solid at 1106 core...


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Bye? where do you think you are going?
> 
> Official GTX 980 Owners Club is ours too: http://www.overclock.net/t/1513920/official-nvidia-gtx-980-owners-club/0_100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Lol!


----------



## Cooknn

Hey, guys. I have Skyn3t's bios for my Asus DirectCU II GTX780 Ti, but I have not had the balls to overclock it. The only thing I did was click "G" profile







Are there proven safe settings I can use with GPU Tweak for this card? I don't want to have to use Afterburner or anything else if possible. Thanks in advance.

[EDIT] Just found the answer to my question I think. Will start here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Its simple as crank the voltage to the max 1,212V, fan to the max, increase clocks and play a few games ( tombraider, farcry 3, crysis3 etc, after all you are a gamer or a bencher?. if a gamer game, if a bencher, bench!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) until it crashes, the you have your max OC, tune down settings (voltage and clocks until you find a sweet spot)
> Read my guide for some pointers:
> 
> *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


----------



## froggan

Hey guys!

I am thinking of giving my MSI 780 Ti Gaming TF (the exact name on MSI's european website being: "GTX 780Ti GAMING 3G", the 1020 mHz one) a little companion in form of another 780 Ti.

I am here wondering if you guys can give me advice/inspiration for what other card you think I should go for!

All advice/tips/info would be very much appreciated!

Cheers, and BIG thanks to everyone participating in this thread,
Frogg


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *froggan*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> I am thinking of giving my MSI 780 Ti Gaming TF (the exact name on MSI's european website being: "GTX 780Ti GAMING 3G", the 1020 mHz one) a little companion in form of another 780 Ti.
> 
> I am here wondering if you guys can give me advice/inspiration for what other card you think I should go for!
> 
> All advice/tips/info would be very much appreciated!
> 
> Cheers, and BIG thanks to everyone participating in this thread,
> Frogg


pick evga


----------



## gdubc

*This one*. It was 499 on shellshocker the other day. Quite the deal....


----------



## froggan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> pick evga


Are you referring to the 780 Ti Classified?

Thank you for the swift reply! <3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> *This one*. It was 499 on shellshocker the other day. Quite the deal....


Cool! The budget isn't very constrained since the card will be payed for by my employer. I have a 500-700 Euro budget looking at this purchase. Is that the best version of Kepler 780 Ti to day's date, according to you?

Thank you for taking the time to reply to me! <3

All the best,
Frogg


----------



## nethost

hey guys,i am new in this forum..i want to ask,i got sweet offer Gigabyte GTX 780 Ti GHZ just for $400 in my country ,currently i have msi gtx 770 lightning...my plan is,i want upgrade my 770 to 970 but these gigabyte's offer make me so confusing hahahaha
i need your advice guys,thank you very much


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nethost*
> 
> hey guys,i am new in this forum..i want to ask,i got sweet offer Gigabyte GTX 780 Ti GHZ just for $400 in my country ,currently i have msi gtx 770 lightning...my plan is,i want upgrade my 770 to 970 but these gigabyte's offer make me so confusing hahahaha
> i need your advice guys,thank you very much


Personally I would go with the 970 just because of the extra VRAM and the significantly lower power consumption, which makes it easier to recommend SLI. It does perform noticeably worse than the 780 Ti though. So it's your call.


----------



## Vici0us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nethost*
> 
> hey guys,i am new in this forum..i want to ask,i got sweet offer Gigabyte GTX 780 Ti GHZ just for $400 in my country ,currently i have msi gtx 770 lightning...my plan is,i want upgrade my 770 to 970 but these gigabyte's offer make me so confusing hahahaha
> i need your advice guys,thank you very much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I would go with the 970 just because of the extra VRAM and the significantly lower power consumption, which makes it easier to recommend SLI. It does perform noticeably worse than the 780 Ti though. So it's your call.
Click to expand...

I agree, I would go with 970. Specially since, new games are requiring 4GB of VRAM.


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nethost*
> 
> hey guys,i am new in this forum..i want to ask,i got sweet offer Gigabyte GTX 780 Ti GHZ just for $400 in my country ,currently i have msi gtx 770 lightning...my plan is,i want upgrade my 770 to 970 but these gigabyte's offer make me so confusing hahahaha
> i need your advice guys,thank you very much


There are some users having issues with that card

http://www.overclock.net/t/1504158/warning-gigabyte-780ti-oc-and-ghz-dont-buy

But then again my card is working well, not the GHz model though.


----------



## HighTemplar

I really hate to get rid of my 780 TI's, but I made the mistake of buying 2 reference 780 Ti waterblocks to go Quad SLI with my SLI 780 Ti Classifieds, and NOPE, the PCB's were too much taller on the classifieds, so I've got a stack of cards sitting doing nothing.

Decided to order one 980 but yeah, I tried to go Tri SLI and use a super long SLI bridge to connect 3 of them, and it would recognize the cards but wouldnt go into Tri SLI mode. For some reason it has to be with an actual hard bridge to work with Tri SLI or higher.... =/

Has anyone else been able to get Tri SLI to work with different height PCBs using cris-crossed SLI connectors?


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nethost*
> 
> hey guys,i am new in this forum..i want to ask,i got sweet offer Gigabyte GTX 780 Ti GHZ just for $400 in my country ,currently i have msi gtx 770 lightning...my plan is,i want upgrade my 770 to 970 but these gigabyte's offer make me so confusing hahahaha
> i need your advice guys,thank you very much


I would avoid a Gigabyte video card. Look on the web for issues with their GTX 780 Ti cards - there are many, and I had issues too, and finally gave up on it and bought an EVGA card instead.

Personally, I would go with the newer technology card - the 970 or 980. But if you want a 780 Ti, then buy EVGA.


----------



## TONSCHUH

All my Gigabyte-GPU's had no issues and I had the following ones so far:

- GTX570-OC-1280MB
- GTX670-OC-2GB
- 2x GTX680-SOC-2GB
- 2x GTX780-Ti-GHz-Edition-3GB

I always pair Intel-CPU + Asus-MoBo + Gigabyte-NVIDIA-GPU's + G.Skill-RAM and was happy so far.


----------



## maurokim

Hello everyone, I have a problem that is literally making me crazy. From some days my pc suddenly turns off and the power back qando gives me this error ..

Problem signature:
Nome evento problema: BlueScreen
Versione SO: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.1
ID impostazioni locali: 1040

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode: 116
BCP1: FFFFFA800716A010
BCP2: FFFFF88004B3151C
BCP3: FFFFFFFFC000009A
BCP4: 0000000000000004
OS Version: 6_1_7601
Service Pack: 1_0
Product: 256_1

I also used BlueScreenView to see what it was.

http://i59.tinypic.com/349ccxf.jpg

What can it be? Video card broken? Motherboard broken? Please help me to understand, thanks.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maurokim*
> 
> Hello everyone, I have a problem that is literally making me crazy. From some days my pc suddenly turns off and the power back qando gives me this error ..
> Problem signature:
> Nome evento problema: BlueScreen
> Versione SO: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.1
> ID impostazioni locali: 1040
> 
> Additional information about the problem:
> BCCode: 116
> BCP1: FFFFFA800716A010
> BCP2: FFFFF88004B3151C
> BCP3: FFFFFFFFC000009A
> BCP4: 0000000000000004
> OS Version: 6_1_7601
> Service Pack: 1_0
> Product: 256_1
> I also used BlueScreenView to see what it was.
> http://i59.tinypic.com/349ccxf.jpg
> What can it be? Video card broken? Motherboard broken? Please help me to understand, thanks.


0x00000116 BSOD is a associated with video cards; it can be a failed OC, not enough PSU power, card malfunction or drivers, in your case is dxgkrnl.sys that can point out to broken DirectX installation, a need to install .net components as they may be corrupted or absent, a graphics driver issue or in the worse case a OS file corruption!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## maurokim

Thanks for your reply. My PSU is the Corsair AX1200, wishing I could use another PSU just for the VGA and try. I have tested, restored the original bios and crash continues. I took the maximum frequency boost to 1124mh and 1,1620mv voltage. I ran several benchmarks and games. There have been no it will freeze and crash nor reboot by windows .. Why?

You could give it a try? I have 2 original bios and I would try to set the voltage to 1.175.0 in boost for the first bios and 1187.5 in boost for the second. Can I do it only with Kepler bios or would you do me this great kindness? Small question, how could I do it kepler bios? at least do not disturb anyone ..


----------



## Jorginto

Guys, does the ZOTAC GeForce GTX 780 Ti AMP! use NCP 4206 voltage controller right? Couse I found information that the non AMP version is 4206 indeed. Is Zawarudos tool working with Ti's?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maurokim*
> 
> Thanks for your reply. My PSU is the Corsair AX1200, wishing I could use another PSU just for the VGA and try. I have tested, restored the original bios and crash continues. I took the maximum frequency boost to 1124mh and 1,1620mv voltage. I ran several benchmarks and games. There have been no it will freeze and crash nor reboot by windows .. Why?
> You could give it a try? I have 2 original bios and I would try to set the voltage to 1.175.0 in boost for the first bios and 1187.5 in boost for the second. Can I do it only with Kepler bios or would you do me this great kindness? Small question, how could I do it kepler bios? at least do not disturb anyone ..


If your cards are EVGA you can RMA them on BSOD base alone! (Assuming its not a PSU problem)
Send me your bios to try something!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jorginto*
> 
> Guys, does the ZOTAC GeForce GTX 780 Ti AMP! use NCP 4206 voltage controller right? Couse I found information that the non AMP version is 4206 indeed. Is Zawarudos tool working with Ti's?


Sorry but 780Ti is voltage locked to 1,212V!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## 03brett145

Its a bit late as i finished my PC about a month ago but i thought id put some picks up 



case : CM Stryker
Motherboard: ASROCK Z87 extreme 6
RAM: 16BG Gskill sniper
graphics: 2x GTX780ti
CPU: intel i7 4770k
Power supply: seasonic 1050w platinum


----------



## Vici0us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *03brett145*
> 
> Its a bit late as i finished my PC about a month ago but i thought id put some picks up
> 
> 
> 
> case : CM Stryker
> Motherboard: ASROCK Z87 extreme 6
> RAM: 16BG Gskill sniper
> graphics: 2x GTX780ti
> CPU: intel i7 4770k
> Power supply: seasonic 1050w platinum


Sexy Tower, sexy colors! Nice build!


----------



## the1corrupted

For all you peeps out there. 780 Ti for the win!


----------



## MFBooBoo

Hi! please guide me to oc. i'm new here and need help. My PC spec is
CPU : i5 2500k @4.8GHz
MB : Gigabyte P67A-UD3P-B3
VGA : Gigabyte GTX 780ti windforce OC edition (Driver 344.11, stock bios)
Ram : G.skill ribjawx 1600 16Gb
PSU : Seasonic X-series 750W
OS : Windows 7 64bit ultimate

I use MSI Afterburner 4.0 and Unigine Heaven&Valley. I live in Thailand and no air conditioner so my room temp is about 30-35c. The problem is
1.) I can only push core +60MHz(1223MHz). Idle temp is 36c and max temp is 76-80c. Is it normal or my card is bad?
2.) When i push core +70MHz, i see some black flash in the background of Heaven&Valley. Is this an artifact that mean the setting is unstable?
3.) So i decide to push more core voltage. No matter how much i push, the max voltage my GPUZ read is 1.175v. I unlocked voltage control in Afterburner. I edited MSIAfterburner.cfg UnofficialOverclockingEULA = 1 but still not working. Why? Do i have to flash skyn3t 780 ti bios? or because the temperature is too high so my card automatically not allow more voltage?
4.) Any more advice?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MFBooBoo*
> 
> Hi! please guide me to oc. i'm new here and need help. My PC spec is
> CPU : i5 2500k @4.8GHz
> MB : Gigabyte P67A-UD3P-B3
> VGA : Gigabyte GTX 780ti windforce OC edition (Driver 344.11, stock bios)
> Ram : G.skill ribjawx 1600 16Gb
> PSU : Seasonic X-series 750W
> OS : Windows 7 64bit ultimate
> 
> I use MSI Afterburner 4.0 and Unigine Heaven&Valley. I live in Thailand and no air conditioner so my room temp is about 30-35c. The problem is
> 1.) I can only push core +60MHz(1223MHz). Idle temp is 36c and max temp is 76-80c. Is it normal or my card is bad?
> 2.) When i push core +70MHz, i see some black flash in the background of Heaven&Valley. Is this an artifact that mean the setting is unstable?
> 3.) So i decide to push more core voltage. No matter how much i push, the max voltage my GPUZ read is 1.175v. I unlocked voltage control in Afterburner. I edited MSIAfterburner.cfg UnofficialOverclockingEULA = 1 but still not working. Why? Do i have to flash skyn3t 780 ti bios? or because the temperature is too high so my card automatically not allow more voltage?
> 4.) Any more advice?


Use PrecisionX with K-boost to get 1,212V, not Afterburner, 780Ti is NOT supported by AB!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## latprod

Hey guys, I'm just wondering a couple of things. I got two 780 Ti's under water, with two rads and a pump, and during load, like 4 hours straight of shadow of mordor, my max temp is 46 degrees. Is this good, or should they be even cooler? Just unsure if my fan profile and pump speed is ok. Also, I am not seeing any OSD using precision x (not the newest one) and rivatuner statistics server... Everything is enabled properly... what could be causing this? I wanna see usage and clocks when gaming...


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MFBooBoo*
> 
> Hi! please guide me to oc. i'm new here and need help. My PC spec is
> CPU : i5 2500k @4.8GHz
> MB : Gigabyte P67A-UD3P-B3
> VGA : Gigabyte GTX 780ti windforce OC edition (Driver 344.11, stock bios)
> Ram : G.skill ribjawx 1600 16Gb
> PSU : Seasonic X-series 750W
> OS : Windows 7 64bit ultimate
> 
> I use MSI Afterburner 4.0 and Unigine Heaven&Valley. I live in Thailand and no air conditioner so my room temp is about 30-35c. The problem is
> 1.) I can only push core +60MHz(1223MHz). Idle temp is 36c and max temp is 76-80c. Is it normal or my card is bad?
> 2.) When i push core +70MHz, i see some black flash in the background of Heaven&Valley. Is this an artifact that mean the setting is unstable?
> 3.) So i decide to push more core voltage. No matter how much i push, the max voltage my GPUZ read is 1.175v. I unlocked voltage control in Afterburner. I edited MSIAfterburner.cfg UnofficialOverclockingEULA = 1 but still not working. Why? Do i have to flash skyn3t 780 ti bios? or because the temperature is too high so my card automatically not allow more voltage?
> 4.) Any more advice?


1) it depends on the silicon lottery really. Imo, 1223 MHz on stock bios is pretty good. 76-80C is a bit to high for me. I'd keep it below 70C

2) yes, mine will have the same above 1254 MHz.

3) mine with stock vbios max out @ 1.175 V too. And like OccamRazor said, AB won't work. Use the OC Guru instead or PX to increase voltage after you flash the vbios. But check out Occam's awesome oc guide first.

4) try running 3dmark11 & see if you get some artifacts as posted in this thread
http://www.overclock.net/t/1504158/warning-gigabyte-780ti-oc-and-ghz-dont-buy


----------



## TheSilentNoob

Hey Guys I'm a total noob here so before I jump into changing my bios, can I confirm which one i must choose?

I have a GTX 780TI SC ACX with bios revision = 80.80.30.00.80 (P2083-0030)

There are two skynet bio's available

One is 80.80.34.00.80

and a GTX *780* bios which is identical to mine = 80.80.30.00.80

What do I do. The latter appears to be a gtx 780 bios whereas I have a gtx 780ti however the corresponding bios to my graphics card does not have the same number. Please help

p.s on stock bios I have Watercooled with a h75 and Kraken G10
Core = +165 Stable
Memory = + 350 Stable
it boosts to 1302

By stable I mean so long as the temperature doesn't exceed 55 Degrees I'm dandy =D










Here's my bios on techpowerup
http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/148275/evga-gtx780ti-3072-131105.html


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSilentNoob*
> 
> Hey Guys I'm a total noob here so before I jump into changing my bios, can I confirm which one i must choose?
> I have a GTX 780TI SC ACX with bios revision = 80.80.30.00.80 (P2083-0030)
> There are two skynet bio's available
> One is 80.80.34.00.80
> and a GTX *780* bios which is identical to mine = 80.80.30.00.80
> What do I do. The latter appears to be a gtx 780 bios whereas I have a gtx 780ti however the corresponding bios to my graphics card does not have the same number. Please help
> p.s on stock bios I have Watercooled with a h75 and Kraken G10
> Core = +165 Stable
> Memory = + 350 Stable
> it boosts to 1302
> By stable I mean so long as the temperature doesn't exceed 55 Degrees I'm dandy =D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my bios on techpowerup
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/148275/evga-gtx780ti-3072-131105.html


EVGA 780Ti SC ACX 80.80.34.00.80 as its a newer revision and there are reports of lower temps and better overall OC behavior!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## TheSilentNoob

Thank you!


----------



## MFBooBoo

Thanks a lot guys but more question.

Is max core voltage for stock bios is 1.175? And if i wanna push more i must flash my bios and use PrecisionX?

And if my temp is this high even at 1.175v, may be the best is stay at stock bios and down my core clock a bit?


----------



## TheSilentNoob

Went well thanks OccamRazor =D

I increased Power target to 110%
Clock was 1400Mhz
added +300 to the memory

Heaven 4.0 Score of 1847

Idk if i should go more

what do you guys think


----------



## Bastard0

I have reference Gigabyte GTX 780 Ti
There is only 80.80.30.00.01 BIOS available.
It's possible to flash 80.80.34.00.01 BIOS from MSI reference, what do you think?


----------



## vulcan78

I'm on the 780 TI SC ACX Skynet.rom and so far so good but only a marginal increase over default .rom; I cannot seem to push beyond 1280MHz core at the 1.212V limit. Firestrike improvement of 1k, from 24 to 25k GPU vs. default SC ACX vbios at +100 core / +200 memory (1241Mhz peak/boost).

Default vbios 1241 boost/peak: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2870755

Skynet SC ACX 1280 core: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4400358?

I've tried to increase the memory OC to +450 but actually saw a slight decrease vs. +300 so I reverted to +300. Is there anything else I can do? Any way to increase the voltage further? No artifacts and temps were cool in this case (Air 540, aggressive GPU fan algorithm via Precision X), 70 C primary and 65 C secondary during the Firestrike run.

Should I extend power target beyond 106%? Might experiment with 150%...


----------



## Sheyster

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> I've tried to increase the memory OC to +450 but actually saw a slight decrease vs. +300 so I reverted to +300. Is there anything else I can do? Any way to increase the voltage further?


1280 is a pretty good OC. No way to increase beyond 1.212v without hard modding your card. Run memory with no OC and see how far you can push the GPU OC.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*


1280 is a pretty good OC. No way to increase beyond 1.212v without hard modding your card. Run memory with no OC and see how far you can push the GPU OC.[/quote]

Ok I will try that, thanks for the advice. Temps are fine while playing intensive games in 3D at 2560x1440 on the Swift, but still getting the occasional but persistent black-screen / system freeze in Max Payne 3. I think there is something wrong with the game as it will do this at clocks that other demanding games have no problem with, it appears to be a widespread problem, even on factory clocks. It's the primary reason I wanted to use the Skyn3t vbios in the first place, I figured 1.212V would alleviate the problem. Other than that I am liking this vbios, its seems I've picked up at least some performance while not really pushing my temps up. I almost want to look into pushing the voltage to 1.3V but I have to remind myself that I am on air and 1267-1280 core, 400MHz over reference, is pretty stellar performance with reference temps to boot.

Will increasing Power Target to 150% or so do anything for me?

Update:

It just survived a 1305Mhz core run with zero memory OC, resulting in a slightly lower score than say 1280 core / 1900 memory: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4408198?

I did increase Power Target to 150%, not sure if it is what allowed me to hit 1305Mhz or if its the absence of any memory OC or a combination of both. If it can hold 1305Mhz core / 1900Mhz memory I will know for sure but for now I am going to try for higher core, might just shoot for 1332 or 1345 MHz (+13 law) with no memory before that.

Update:

I just noticed that I am getting artifacts in Firestrike at 1305MHz. 1280MHz seems to be about the highest I can go without them. So 1280MHz core/ 1900MHz memory is about as high as I can practically go without having artifacts or black screens on 1.212v.

I was certain it had 26-27k GPU in it considering on one card it managed nearly 14k GPU....

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2277810

I don't know what the issue is, 2x SLI scaling is fairly efficient, how it can pull 14k GPU single GPU and only 25k 2x SLI is beyond me.

That single GPU run was attained with the older skyn3t SC ACX vbios but I am still on the same driver, 377.88.

Should I try the older vbios? From what little I've gathered the new one is a total improvement.


----------



## the1corrupted

Hey all, just wanted to post my experience with the 780 Ti I bought really quick.

I bought this card Open Box via Newegg. It's an ASUS DCU II 780 Ti. Buying open box products before and having them work just fine, I thought nothing of it. Well I sit down to try out my new toy on my favorite game World of Tanks. Then it hits: Black screen. Confused, I rebooted and tried again in World of Tanks. Black screen again, but this time after a different duration. I was running Windows 8.1 and latest NVidia drivers, but after doing EVERYTHING I could to that Windows 8.1, I rolled back to Windows 7 to try again. Same issue.

Deciding not to let this sit, or return to Newegg for "just a refund", I decide to get my game face on for this one. I was convinced at this point that World of Tanks was not compatible with a GK110 chip because I could run literally any other 3D application without issue. I played Shadows of Mordor just fine. I ran Unigine Valley for four to eight hours at a time (my poor electric bill!) all without a single problem. World of Tanks? Within 5 minutes, BSOD. So I do a little digging. I find all the benchmarks I can get. I got Resident Evil 6, I got the Unreal Engine 4 Tech Demo, I ran another Unigine benchmark "Heaven", I ran 3DMark FireStrike, you name it, I ran it. It was when I was running the Unreal Engine 4 demo that I finally came across my first duplication of the BSOD.

It was in the Effects Cave that my GPU lost its **** and crapped the computer. Now I could more reliably cause the issue with my graphics card! After thinking about all that I had done with it, I wondered if I could just reflash the VBIOS - if something was corrupt there. I tried the original ASUS bios, but no change. So what did I do next?

I came here! I found this thread, and the BIOS tweaker tool. I managed to unpack the ASUS rom from the download I got from the support site and started making adjustments. I set a few sliders here and there, I made some progress, but it was all going too slowly via Trial-and-Error. Finally, I got one of Skyn3t's bios files and tweaked it instead. After loading Skyn3t's bios, my graphics card never BSOD again (yet).

So my final determination: GPU Boost is a POS and should never be implemented again. This graphics card I have running at 1230 Mhz @ 1.187V (1.187 was the max voltage with stock bios) and when I don't feel like OC, it runs at 1019.5 Mhz @ 0.975V.

Thank you whoever made the Kepler Bios Tweaker, and thank you to Skyn3t for providing a custom ROM. This literally saved my stupidly expensive graphics card that I will now use for video capture of in-game footage.


----------



## note

Anyone have a skyn3t bios for Zotac 780ti OC?

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b2811/zotac-gtx-780-ti-oc.html


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*


1280 is a pretty good OC. No way to increase beyond 1.212v without hard modding your card. Run memory with no OC and see how far you can push the GPU OC.[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the1corrupted*
> 
> Hey all, just wanted to post my experience with the 780 Ti I bought really quick.
> 
> I bought this card Open Box via Newegg. It's an ASUS DCU II 780 Ti. Buying open box products before and having them work just fine, I thought nothing of it. Well I sit down to try out my new toy on my favorite game World of Tanks. Then it hits: Black screen. Confused, I rebooted and tried again in World of Tanks. Black screen again, but this time after a different duration. I was running Windows 8.1 and latest NVidia drivers, but after doing EVERYTHING I could to that Windows 8.1, I rolled back to Windows 7 to try again. Same issue.
> 
> Deciding not to let this sit, or return to Newegg for "just a refund", I decide to get my game face on for this one. I was convinced at this point that World of Tanks was not compatible with a GK110 chip because I could run literally any other 3D application without issue. I played Shadows of Mordor just fine. I ran Unigine Valley for four to eight hours at a time (my poor electric bill!) all without a single problem. World of Tanks? Within 5 minutes, BSOD. So I do a little digging. I find all the benchmarks I can get. I got Resident Evil 6, I got the Unreal Engine 4 Tech Demo, I ran another Unigine benchmark "Heaven", I ran 3DMark FireStrike, you name it, I ran it. It was when I was running the Unreal Engine 4 demo that I finally came across my first duplication of the BSOD.
> 
> It was in the Effects Cave that my GPU lost its **** and crapped the computer. Now I could more reliably cause the issue with my graphics card! After thinking about all that I had done with it, I wondered if I could just reflash the VBIOS - if something was corrupt there. I tried the original ASUS bios, but no change. So what did I do next?
> 
> I came here! I found this thread, and the BIOS tweaker tool. I managed to unpack the ASUS rom from the download I got from the support site and started making adjustments. I set a few sliders here and there, I made some progress, but it was all going too slowly via Trial-and-Error. Finally, I got one of Skyn3t's bios files and tweaked it instead. After loading Skyn3t's bios, my graphics card never BSOD again (yet).
> 
> So my final determination: GPU Boost is a POS and should never be implemented again. This graphics card I have running at 1230 Mhz @ 1.187V (1.187 was the max voltage with stock bios) and when I don't feel like OC, it runs at 1019.5 Mhz @ 0.975V.
> 
> Thank you whoever made the Kepler Bios Tweaker, and thank you to Skyn3t for providing a custom ROM. This literally saved my stupidly expensive graphics card that I will now use for video capture of in-game footage.


Awesome experience, thanks for sharing. Yes I agree, after a bit of reluctance I finally caved and switched to Skyn3t's SC ACX vbios and have picked up another 1k in performance, going from 24k to 25k GPU Firestrike, with only slightly higher clocks (+40 core) with seemingly no increase in temperatures at 1.212v.

If you have adequate cooling and your temps don't exceed say 75 C it's nice to know that you still have some OC headroom; you should be able to lock down 1275-1300MHz core at 1.212v depending on the quality of your GPU.

That's if you actually need the performance, honestly I could give a care less about benchmarking, but running say Batman: AC, Crysis 3, Tomb Raider, AC4: Black Flag and Max Payne 3 in 3D at 2560x1440 requires every ounce of performance from my 780 Ti's and as long as I keep temps under 75 C and don't experience artifacts I will be pushing them to the limit.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *note*
> 
> Anyone have a skyn3t bios for Zotac 780ti OC?
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b2811/zotac-gtx-780-ti-oc.html


Go to the OP: http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/0_100

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSilentNoob*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I increased Power target to 110%
> *Clock was 1400Mhz*
> *added +300 to the memory*
> 
> Heaven 4.0 Score of 1847
> 
> Idk if i should go more
> 
> what do you guys think


I don't know if cpu plays a huge difference (maybe?) but shouldn't you be getting more at those clock speeds? Mine does the same score/fps @1319 gpu / 1750 memory. @1345/1750 i'm getting 76.5.

Did you see your clocks stay at 1400mhz all the way to the end or was it throttling?


----------



## note

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Go to the OP: http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/0_100
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


That would work on the OC version of the card?


----------



## digitally

Looks like i'm the only one who had the leadtek 780ti here... lol having alot of difficulties overclocking the card thanks to the oc-boost function. help anyone?


----------



## TheSilentNoob

i have a i5 4670k @ 4.1Ghz =l


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> I don't know if cpu plays a huge difference (maybe?) but shouldn't you be getting more at those clock speeds? Mine does the same score/fps @1319 gpu / 1750 memory. @1345/1750 i'm getting 76.5.
> 
> Did you see your clocks stay at 1400mhz all the way to the end or was it throttling?


How much voltage for 1.4GHz?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> I don't know if cpu plays a huge difference (maybe?) but shouldn't you be getting more at those clock speeds? Mine does the same score/fps @1319 gpu / 1750 memory. @1345/1750 i'm getting 76.5.
> 
> Did you see your clocks stay at 1400mhz all the way to the end or was it throttling?
> 
> 
> 
> How much voltage for 1.4GHz?
Click to expand...

it wasn't mine. Mine tops out at 1384 or 1371 depending on ambient temp, with 1.3v.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Use PrecisionX with K-boost to get 1,212V, not Afterburner, 780Ti is NOT supported by AB!
> 
> Occamrazor


Really? I'm currently using AB 4.0.0 and haven't had any issues that I'm aware of. Currently trying to find my max clocks for each card before testing sli. Is there anything that I should be aware of?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latprod*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm just wondering a couple of things. I got two 780 Ti's under water, with two rads and a pump, and during load, like 4 hours straight of shadow of mordor, my max temp is 46 degrees. Is this good, or should they be even cooler? Just unsure if my fan profile and pump speed is ok. Also, I am not seeing any OSD using precision x (not the newest one) and rivatuner statistics server... Everything is enabled properly... what could be causing this? I wanna see usage and clocks when gaming...


Those temps are fine. I barely hit 50c during Battlefield 4. Heaven Valley, 38-41c max.
If that game is 64 bit, you won't have OSD unless you jump on the latest Afterburner.

I believe you can run the latest riva stats with an old version of precision x for OSD. Haven't tested it though.


----------



## TheSilentNoob

1212mV was voltage
and yes it stuck to 1.4Ghz core the entire run


----------



## mav451

Recently picked up an Asus 780TI DCU II from Amazon Warehouse deal...card seems to run fairly hot.
I'm seeing mid70's to mid80s during Valley runs - clocks are stock boost (1060+) all the way to 1230 (skynt bios).

Are these normal temperatures? Many reviews cite 70s for their overclocked temperatures too, so it's like I'm around 10C above what is normal.

Also noticed that with skynt's BIOS, you need an extra 30Mhz or so core to match my pre-flash scores in Valley.
Can something like latencies or something be relaxed in a BIOS revision? I have a detailed log so I'm not imagining this haha.


----------



## Masterchief79

Warehouse deals... could the cooler have been dismounted before? ASUS thermal paste sucks anyway already, but when you dismount the cooler and not change it, temperature go from bad to worse.


----------



## MFBooBoo

Hi guys. I think i'm done with my core clock and starting to raise mem clock. What are signs indicating my mem clock setting is unstable? Do i still have to keep looking for artifact on screen or just look if benchmark score drop or not?


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MFBooBoo*
> 
> Hi guys. I think i'm done with my core clock and starting to raise mem clock. What are signs indicating my mem clock setting is unstable? Do i still have to keep looking for artifact on screen or just look if benchmark score drop or not?


Both. When i have an unstable mem clock, the artifacts are blocky.


----------



## mav451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masterchief79*
> 
> Warehouse deals... could the cooler have been dismounted before? ASUS thermal paste sucks anyway already, but when you dismount the cooler and not change it, temperature go from bad to worse.


Yeah I may just return this - kind of the reason I went with Amazon in the first place - dat return policy


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> Recently picked up an Asus 780TI DCU II from Amazon Warehouse deal...card seems to run fairly hot.
> I'm seeing mid70's to mid80s during Valley runs - clocks are stock boost (1060+) all the way to 1230 (skynt bios).
> 
> Are these normal temperatures? Many reviews cite 70s for their overclocked temperatures too, so it's like I'm around 10C above what is normal.


Asus temps suck, I had the exact same card as you, gpu would hit 81c, VRM's would hit 100c it was returned.
I also had the GTX780ti Matrix, temps would hit 82c on the GPU and 103c on the vrm's on the stock cooler.
Didn't matter is I changed the dodgy TIM job either, the card was just HOT.
Guru3d claimed the Matrix never went over 70c, but they do their testing in a 21c room with an open bench wearing ski jackets..lol..

But I did use a Kraken G10 and the VRM temps never went over 80c.

End up selling it before the GTX980 dropped so I got a good price for it, but this is the reason I didn't but the GTX980 Strix, it's suffering the same temp issue too.

Oh here's the awesome stock TIM job on the Matrix:


----------



## fewness

Does anyone know where to find this small screw for the back of a reference 780Ti? I lost one when changing thermal grease.
The one in the red circle....
Thanks


----------



## mav451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Asus temps suck, I had the exact same card as you, gpu would hit 81c, VRM's would hit 100c it was returned.
> I also had the GTX780ti Matrix, temps would hit 82c on the GPU and 103c on the vrm's on the stock cooler.
> Didn't matter is I changed the dodgy TIM job either, the card was just HOT.
> Guru3d claimed the Matrix never went over 70c, but they do their testing in a 21c room with an open bench wearing ski jackets..lol..
> 
> But I did use a Kraken G10 and the VRM temps never went over 80c.
> 
> End up selling it before the GTX980 dropped so I got a good price for it, but this is the reason I didn't but the GTX980 Strix, it's suffering the same temp issue too.
> 
> Oh here's the awesome stock TIM job on the Matrix:
> http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/s...8-473c-9294-42689027a39b_zps38708181.jpg.html


Thanks - so I'm definitely not going crazy. Curious how so many reviews claimed good temps...but yeah, I may just avoid Asus altogether now.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

That kind of paste job can happen to all name brands. Had an EVGA card like this, I just repasted it, no biggie.


----------



## carlhil2

Can someone tell me the best bios for an reference PNY 780Ti, I will be staying on air, will only have them til MC gets the 980's back in stock...the down-clocking is killing me...







beast cards by the way, would keep them if they had mor ram..


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> That kind of paste job can happen to all name brands. Had an EVGA card like this, I just repasted it, no biggie.


Yeah but in some countries you completely void your warranty taking off the stock Asus cooler.
Repasted it didn't make a difference to temps anyway, just though it was kinda funny, personally never had a card with a TIM job that bad..


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Good point.

But If there is no sticker on one of the screws on the heatsink that says void if removed, I'll check the paste if bad temps.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> But I did use a Kraken G10 and the VRM temps never went over 80c.


Is this with or without a VRM plate?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Is this with or without a VRM plate?


With the VRM heatplate and backplate..

http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/20140825_125623_zpsdb759c5f.jpg.html

http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/newtemps_zps8d33f321.jpeg.html


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> With the VRM heatplate and backplate..


Hmm that seems pretty hot. Do you have a fan blowing over the VRMs?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Hmm that seems pretty hot. Do you have a fan blowing over the VRMs?


Huh???
The VRM's would hit 103c with the stock Asus cooler on it, temps dropped to a max of 80c with the Kraken G10, it was a huge improvement.
Just remember the Matrix card is a little wider than a classified and sports a completely overhauled power delivery system.

But I don't even have the card anymore, this was a reply to mav451 and his high temps on the Asus card he has.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> it wasn't mine. Mine tops out at 1384 or 1371 depending on ambient temp, with 1.3v.


Are you getting artifacts? I could be mistaken but I don't think increasing the voltage alleviates artifacts
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Huh???
> The VRM's would hit 103c with the stock Asus cooler on it, temps dropped to a max of 80c with the Kraken G10, it was a huge improvement.
> Just remember the Matrix card is a little wider than a classified and sports a completely overhauled power delivery system.
> 
> But I don't even have the card anymore, this was a reply to mav451 and his high temps on the Asus card he has.


Where did you get the "VRM Plate"? I heard that EVGA's ACX "mid-plate" can be jury-fitted into the G10 somehow but unfortunately there is no way to measure the temps before and after with this card.

I was looking at the G10 for a while, but came to the conclusion that any kind of longevity attained is a total illusion as it doesn't matter if your GPU load temps are under 55 C if your VRM's are cooking which will also lead to premature failure.

I just ordered a tube of Gelid Extreme for the GPU's themselves but am still concerned about VRM temps. Any ideas?

Edit:

Well I looked into this earlier and I may actually go the modified Kraken G10 route, i.e. using the G10 in conjunction with the existing ACX mid-plate for the VRM's and copper heat-spreaders. If anyone running the same card is interested, here is a great source of info on this project, scroll down to the first post by "Faceman":

http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/232654-kraken-g10-help/


----------



## Someone09

Just a quick question:

I have one reference EVGA 780 Ti (currently with Skyn3t) and one reference EVGA 780 Ti SC (with stock BIOS).
In theory I could just save the SC BIOS via GPU-z and then flash it (as it is) to the non-SC one, right?


----------



## Masterchief79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Are you getting artifacts? I could be mistaken but I don't think increasing the voltage alleviates artifacts
> Where did you get the "VRM Plate"? I heard that EVGA's ACX "mid-plate" can be jury-fitted into the G10 somehow but unfortunately there is no way to measure the temps before and after with this card.


If I just may answer this quickly: The VRM "Plate" in the pictures is the one that comes with Asus stock air cooler. It's screwed into the backplate (that's why you also can't use VRM heatsink without the original backplate).


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masterchief79*
> 
> If I just may answer this quickly: The VRM "Plate" in the pictures is the one that comes with Asus stock air cooler. It's screwed into the backplate (that's why you also can't use VRM heatsink without the original backplate).


Sounds very similar to the VRM "mid-plate" EVGA puts on their ACX cooled cards, hopefully I see similar results as you have, I might be picking up a pair of Kraken G10's and Corsair H55's today, near water-cooled performance for under $200.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> Just a quick question:
> 
> I have one reference EVGA 780 Ti (currently with Skyn3t) and one reference EVGA 780 Ti SC (with stock BIOS).
> In theory I could just save the SC BIOS via GPU-z and then flash it (as it is) to the non-SC one, right?


Yeah. It's the same bios, just the SC has a little more higher clocks.


----------



## Someone09

Great. Thanks!


----------



## Hanshin

Hey guys!

I want to ask something to 780 Ti SLI owners w/ reference coolers here.

I currently have a 780 Ti Classified and decided to go 2 way since I upgraded my monitor.
But not having good deals on Classy here and blower style more interesting for SLI, i decided I will get rid of my classy and buy references cards, as there are good prices now on the used market and being anyway limited by being on air with overclocking.

What kind of temperatures do you have with two references cards slightly OCed?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Any chance to get a modified version for the 80.80.34.00.19 bios of asus gtx 780 ti dc2 gpu?

Thanks









ori_dc2_GK110.zip 135k .zip file


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Any chance to get a modified version for the 80.80.34.00.19 bios of asus gtx 780 ti dc2 gpu?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ori_dc2_GK110.zip 135k .zip file


Here you go:

skyn3t_dc2_melodystyle2003.zip 135k .zip file


Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Someone09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hanshin*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> I want to ask something to 780 Ti SLI owners w/ reference coolers here.
> 
> I currently have a 780 Ti Classified and decided to go 2 way since I upgraded my monitor.
> But not having good deals on Classy here and blower style more interesting for SLI, i decided I will get rid of my classy and buy references cards, as there are good prices now on the used market and being anyway limited by being on air with overclocking.
> 
> What kind of temperatures do you have with two references cards slightly OCed?


Funny you should ask because this is my current "issue".
I have two reference design 780Ti, both at 1050MHz.
On the top card I get 88°C @ 77% fan speed and on the bottom card 83°C @ 54% which I don´t like too much.

I have been thinking about possibilities on how to get those temps down for the past 2-3 weeks but honestly there´s not much I can do (and that would be worth the money).


----------



## Hanshin

Thanks for your answer!

This is more the temperatures I was expecting with an open type cooldmr like the ACX one.

Is this with the 900D?


----------



## Someone09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hanshin*
> 
> Thanks for your answer!
> 
> This is more the temperatures I was expecting with an open type cooldmr like the ACX one.


Yeah, I know right. I was surprised, too. Before the 780 Ti(s) I had two 780s with customer cooler which - for some weird reason - did a better job although the air inside my case always felt really REALLY warm back then. Which is not the case with the blower style coolers anymore.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hanshin*
> 
> Is this with the 900D?


Yup.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> it wasn't mine. Mine tops out at 1384 or 1371 depending on ambient temp, with 1.3v.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you getting artifacts? I could be mistaken but I don't think increasing the voltage alleviates artifacts
Click to expand...

It depends but generally, yes you either need to add voltage or lower the frequency if you're seeing artifacts. No artifact @1371 but 1384 would instantly crash depending on what I run. And i think that's the limit of my gpu on water (1280 on air). I would need much lower temperature to clock higher.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> It depends but generally, yes you either need to add voltage or lower the frequency if you're seeing artifacts. No artifact @1371 but 1384 would instantly crash depending on what I run. And i think that's the limit of my gpu on water (1280 on air). I would need much lower temperature to clock higher.


Damn youre having difficulty managing temps under water? What kind of set-up?


----------



## DandyConeJellos

So are the 780 Ti's limited to 1.21V on the core? I flashed the skynet bios and did the softmod for AB, which limited me to 1.05V. Then I used precision and could only get 1.21V. Saw some posts about it being an issue but didn't know if there was a workaround yet.


----------



## KaRtA82

Yep, that's the max without a hardmod. Better off using Precision X though, AB gave me problems.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DandyConeJellos*
> 
> So are the 780 Ti's limited to 1.21V on the core? I flashed the skynet bios and did the softmod for AB, which limited me to 1.05V. Then I used precision and could only get 1.21V. Saw some posts about it being an issue but didn't know if there was a workaround yet.


Like was said before only a hard mod is possible for more then 1.21v they use a different voltage controller then the other 700 series to keep us from rma cards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hanshin*
> 
> Thanks for your answer!
> 
> This is more the temperatures I was expecting with an open type cooldmr like the ACX one.
> 
> Is this with the 900D?


In my 900d I ran tri sli and when I had them on air my cards would get up to around 70c dor my top card. I found that doing a custom fan profile in precision X helps alot. Such as idle would be around 30 C or so but at 40 C it would be 45% fan 50 was about 58% and so on. Just make a custom fan profile for your liking. A reference cooler is nice in sli configs. Also ACX can help alot to if your bottom card is ACX I have found and rest blower style if you do tri sli as your bottom card stays a little cooler so do the top cards


----------



## Hanshin

Thank you for your input!

I'm limited to 2-way SLI as I have a M6F...









Need to find cards now!


----------



## Someone09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> In my 900d I ran tri sli and when I had them on air my cards would get up to around 70c dor my top card.


With the reference cooler?


----------



## HammerNL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Like was said before only a hard mod is possible for more then 1.21v they use a different voltage controller then the other 700 series to keep us from rma cards.


But with the AB softmod i was able to get 1.3, how is that possible?


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> With the reference cooler?


Yea with reference coolers. You will be surprised how much a custom fan curve will help. Room temps were always around 23-25C. Just play with your fan curve. Also may need to play with Tim and the hottest card you have use it on the bottom and coolest card on the top. Worked better for me like that temp wise also.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HammerNL*
> 
> But with the AB softmod i was able to get 1.3, how is that possible?


As far as I know only card besides classy , kingpin, and matrix you can get voltage control over is the asus 780ti dcii. Other then that it's been tried before with soft mods and unless you have found the golden secret that we have been searching for the past year on this card then it's not possible on reference pcb style cards. Please though if your softmod works then share. The softmod can say it's active but really not take effect because the softmod codes are for another voltage controller it's not like the voltage controller on the ti they used a different one because of softmod and people going over the 1.21v green light nvidia has that's why we have to hard mod because it voids warranty and there not responsible at that point it's your own risk thing. I am not being rude sorry if it seems like it I just woke up but if you do know a softmod that does work please share again everyone has failed to date when people claims it does.


----------



## Someone09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Yea with reference coolers. You will be surprised how much a custom fan curve will help.


I really don´t like using AB/PX because it always craps out on me when I put my PC to sleep or change users.
That being said, I used custom fan curves back on my 780 SLI setup and you are right how much it can do. Although Those fans get really loud.
Also, the one card already runs at 77% fan speed.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Also may need to play with Tim ...


Yeah, ordered some GC extreme 2 days ago.








I am currently on Mk26 which is supposedly just as good but we will see.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> ...the hottest card you have use it on the bottom and coolest card on the top. Worked better for me like that temp wise also.


Hm...I might try that one after the TIM change.


----------



## latprod

How does the reference 980 design compare to the 780Ti? Would I need to get new waterblocks for these if I were to upgrade?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> It depends but generally, yes you either need to add voltage or lower the frequency if you're seeing artifacts. No artifact @1371 but 1384 would instantly crash depending on what I run. And i think that's the limit of my gpu on water (1280 on air). I would need much lower temperature to clock higher.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn youre having difficulty managing temps under water? What kind of set-up?
Click to expand...

it's not the temp but a 'wall' that my gpu hits at 40c. I managed to lower the temps further down to 32c (load temp) but it still crashes no matter what voltage i put (DMM measured). Hence, the limit on water.


----------



## NickFury777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latprod*
> 
> How does the reference 980 design compare to the 780Ti? Would I need to get new waterblocks for these if I were to upgrade?


my guess is yes it is after all new hardware


----------



## Admiral2145

Hi I'm new to this forum... I have 2 780 ti cards evga stock reference coolers...witch firmware do I flash for this bios? stock on gpuz is 80.80.34.00.80 on both cards.

edit I found the evga 780ti reference aircooling.rom.. should I flash with both cards in sli or disable sli?


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Admiral2145*
> 
> Hi I'm new to this forum... I have 2 780 ti cards evga stock reference coolers...witch firmware do I flash for this bios? stock on gpuz is 80.80.34.00.80 on both cards.
> 
> edit I found the evga 780ti reference aircooling.rom.. should I flash with both cards in sli or disable sli?


I don't believe you need to disable SLI, I just flashed my cards to the SC ACX skyn3t vbios in SLI without problem. YOU DO however need to make absolutely positive Precision X (and I believe Afterburner) are NOT running when you flash your cards.

The tutorial on page 1 of this thread is somewhat confusing, I used an older flashing method that I am familiar with using NVFLASH via elevated Command Prompt:

http://forum.notebookreview.com/alienware-18-m18x/681684-about-flashing-my-680m-sli-bios-overclocking.html


----------



## Admiral2145

I flashed both cards and it worked...but now, how do I get the cards to lock at say +200mhz... its not sticking at full speed for some reason TIA

nvm Had to turn the power target up LoL


----------



## mongomunken

My core clock regularly drop even though my power limit is not reached and temp doesn't go over 60C.
What could cause this? Are my VRM's overheating? I'm watercooling with a full cover EKWB block..









Here's a screenshot shortly after running 3dmark:



Temperature reached 62C apparently. Though I have no idea how warm my VRM is, because there doesn't seem to be any thermometer for vrm on 780 Ti..


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongomunken*
> 
> Temperature reached 62C apparently. Though I have no idea how warm my VRM is, because there doesn't seem to be any thermometer for vrm on 780 Ti..


Figure on +10c over core temps.

Clocks will adjust with workload, if you still have Turbo Boost enabled.


----------



## RickRockerr

Nvidia has released new drivers that support DSR on Kepler and Fermi cards








Quote:


> The new GeForce Game Ready driver, release 344.48 WHQL, allows GeForce owners to continue to have the ultimate gaming experience. This driver brings support for Dynamic Super Resolution (DSR) to Kepler and Fermi desktop GPUs. In addition, this Game Ready WHQL driver ensures you'll have the best possible gaming experience for the latest new blockbuster titles including Lords of the Fallen, Civilization: Beyond Earth, and Elite: Dangerous.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latprod*
> 
> How does the reference 980 design compare to the 780Ti? Would I need to get new waterblocks for these if I were to upgrade?


Yes.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongomunken*
> 
> My core clock regularly drop even though my power limit is not reached and temp doesn't go over 60C.
> What could cause this? Are my VRM's overheating? I'm watercooling with a full cover EKWB block..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a screenshot shortly after running 3dmark:
> 
> 
> 
> Temperature reached 62C apparently. Though I have no idea how warm my VRM is, because there doesn't seem to be any thermometer for vrm on 780 Ti..


Is your PSU up to the task? I hear that power draw over 1.187V increases exponentially, going up and in some cases over 400W at say 1.3-1.4v. How are you able to push over 1.212v, are you using soft-mod or is there another way? Yeah that's weird that your card is throttling at 62 C, but those are toasty temps for full water-block.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongomunken*
> 
> My core clock regularly drop even though my power limit is not reached and temp doesn't go over 60C.
> What could cause this? Are my VRM's overheating? I'm watercooling with a full cover EKWB block..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temperature reached 62C apparently. Though I have no idea how warm my VRM is, because there doesn't seem to be any thermometer for vrm on 780 Ti..


Make sure you put thermal pads in the labeled areas. Older guides didnt have all of them highlighted, i had to redo mine.

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109857137.pdf


----------



## KaRtA82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongomunken*
> 
> My core clock regularly drop even though my power limit is not reached and temp doesn't go over 60C.
> What could cause this? Are my VRM's overheating? I'm watercooling with a full cover EKWB block..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a screenshot shortly after running 3dmark:
> 
> 
> 
> Temperature reached 62C apparently. Though I have no idea how warm my VRM is, because there doesn't seem to be any thermometer for vrm on 780 Ti..


mongomunken, 2 Questions buddy.

(1) What card/model do you have?
(2) What mod are you running to reach over 1.21v? Softmod or Hardmod.

If its a soft mod, could you please share your steps for the rest of us to try.


----------



## LukeJoseph

Hey all, anyone with a Reference EVGA 780 Ti using Skynet's flash (the one on the first page, not one of the "beta ones that are listed within the thread) had any issues with the last two nvidia driver releases? (344.48 and .11)

With that Bios on my card and either of the two above drivers i get constant errors in event viewer and that's just at idle. Literally every second a new error.

This is the event error:

The description for Event ID 14 from source nvlddmkm cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.

If the event originated on another computer, the display information had to be saved with the event.

The following information was included with the event:

\Device\Video7
13b9(2b14) 850151b8 fffffd56

If I flash to the stock EVGA OR the Bios that OccamRazor posted as a "Beta" awhile ago (it had two bioses in it, one for Reference Air Cooled another I believe for Water) the errors go away. I need to do some actual testing with the "Beta" bios as the other beta ones have not performed all that well for me. Might be due to the fact that stock my bios is 80.80.30 and the newer ones are 80.80.34

I really really hope I don't have to stick with stock. lol


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukeJoseph*
> 
> Hey all, anyone with a Reference EVGA 780 Ti using Skynet's flash (the one on the first page, not one of the "beta ones that are listed within the thread) had any issues with the last two nvidia driver releases? (344.48 and .11)
> 
> With that Bios on my card and either of the two above drivers i get constant errors in event viewer and that's just at idle. Literally every second a new error.
> 
> This is the event error:
> 
> The description for Event ID 14 from source nvlddmkm cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.
> 
> If the event originated on another computer, the display information had to be saved with the event.
> 
> The following information was included with the event:
> 
> \Device\Video7
> 13b9(2b14) 850151b8 fffffd56
> 
> If I flash to the stock EVGA OR the Bios that OccamRazor posted as a "Beta" awhile ago (it had two bioses in it, one for Reference Air Cooled another I believe for Water) the errors go away. I need to do some actual testing with the "Beta" bios as the other beta ones have not performed all that well for me. Might be due to the fact that stock my bios is 80.80.30 and the newer ones are 80.80.34
> 
> I really really hope I don't have to stick with stock. lol


A few possibilities, are you using EVGA Precision X? If I remember correctly when I flashed to the skyn3t SC ACX vbios the voltage settings dropped down to 950mV and the OC settings remained the same, i.e. "+100 core / + 200 memory", even though the base-clock was increased from 1006 to 1071. What might be happening is that you had an aggressive OC before flashing and you have neglected to increase the voltage. Typically display driver failures (nvlddmkm) don't happen at idle though. I've stayed on 377.88, too many issues with the newer drivers, especially in regards to 3D Vision. It seems the 34x.xx drivers are Maxwell centered with the latest simply making DSR available to Kepler. Not sure about the vbios mismatch.


----------



## latprod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> A few possibilities, are you using EVGA Precision X? If I remember correctly when I flashed to the skyn3t SC ACX vbios the voltage settings dropped down to 950mV and the OC settings remained the same, i.e. "+100 core / + 200 memory", even though the base-clock was increased from 1006 to 1071. What might be happening is that you had an aggressive OC before flashing and you have neglected to increase the voltage. Typically display driver failures (nvlddmkm) don't happen at idle though. I've stayed on 377.88, too many issues with the newer drivers, especially in regards to 3D Vision. It seems the 34x.xx drivers are Maxwell centered with the latest simply making DSR available to Kepler. Not sure about the vbios mismatch.


I just started to overclock again after changing my case to achieve better airflow, and I noticed that precision x doesn't keep the voltage upon restart. I have to re-apply the voltage settings, tho the OC stayed the same. So I guess this is a known problem? Isn't there any viable option for 780Ti than precision x? What version is most stable? I'm still on 4.x.x

Also, is there a more recent version of Sky's bios for reference EVGA 780Ti's ? I flashed mine 8 months ago and haven't thought anything of it. If there's even better versions out there I'd like to give it a go.


----------



## Someone09

I just changed the TIM on one of my 780 Tis and thought I´d share the results:

Before (using Prolimatech PK1):


After (using Gelid GC Extreme):


Not that bad actually. Not bad at all.
Especially considering that mounting a big 230mm fan to my sidepanel resultet in exactly the same temperatures.


----------



## mongomunken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> Figure on +10c over core temps.
> 
> Clocks will adjust with workload, if you still have Turbo Boost enabled.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Is your PSU up to the task? I hear that power draw over 1.187V increases exponentially, going up and in some cases over 400W at say 1.3-1.4v. How are you able to push over 1.212v, are you using soft-mod or is there another way? Yeah that's weird that your card is throttling at 62 C, but those are toasty temps for full water-block.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Make sure you put thermal pads in the labeled areas. Older guides didnt have all of them highlighted, i had to redo mine.
> 
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109857137.pdf


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRtA82*
> 
> mongomunken, 2 Questions buddy.
> 
> (1) What card/model do you have?
> (2) What mod are you running to reach over 1.21v? Softmod or Hardmod.
> 
> If its a soft mod, could you please share your steps for the rest of us to try.


Thanks for the replies, but it seems I have wasted your time. 130% was too little.
It seems certain parts of the firestorm benchmark draws a lot more power, and when checking the power graph after the tests, it had progressed so I didn't see it. I noticed this when running the bench in windowed mode, and monitoring side-by-side.
My PSU is 600W so I should be good at least up to 150%.

The temps are toasty because I run a sub-optimal rad setup: 240mm total for 4770K+780Ti. (I have the NCase M1)
I know it's not fit for clocking, but I'm just running benchmarks in short bursts, so the temps don't get too bad. When gaming I run at stock.

I don't know what soft/hardmod means, I followed this guide:
http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18545210

Again, thanks for the replies, I will not be so hasty next time.


----------



## mongomunken

I REALLY don't understand overclocking.
Tried the limits at 1.2V, increasing core clock a little at a time. Increased it all the way to +300MHz. Then one crash. Now it won't do +200.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukeJoseph*
> 
> Hey all, anyone with a Reference EVGA 780 Ti using Skynet's flash (the one on the first page, not one of the "beta ones that are listed within the thread) had any issues with the last two nvidia driver releases? (344.48 and .11)
> With that Bios on my card and either of the two above drivers i get constant errors in event viewer and that's just at idle. Literally every second a new error.
> This is the event error:
> The description for Event ID 14 from source nvlddmkm cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.
> If the event originated on another computer, the display information had to be saved with the event.
> The following information was included with the event:
> \Device\Video7
> 13b9(2b14) 850151b8 fffffd56
> If I flash to the stock EVGA OR the Bios that OccamRazor posted as a "Beta" awhile ago (it had two bioses in it, one for Reference Air Cooled another I believe for Water) the errors go away. I need to do some actual testing with the "Beta" bios as the other beta ones have not performed all that well for me. Might be due to the fact that stock my bios is 80.80.30 and the newer ones are 80.80.34
> I really really hope I don't have to stick with stock. lol


There are no "Beta" bios within the thread, there are specific bios for some people that our original modded bios did not perform as intended due to differences in the subsequent bios releases!
Send me your original bios!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latprod*
> 
> I just started to overclock again after changing my case to achieve better airflow, and I noticed that precision x doesn't keep the voltage upon restart. I have to re-apply the voltage settings, tho the OC stayed the same. So I guess this is a known problem? Isn't there any viable option for 780Ti than precision x? What version is most stable? I'm still on 4.x.x
> Also, is there a more recent version of Sky's bios for reference EVGA 780Ti's ? I flashed mine 8 months ago and haven't thought anything of it. If there's even better versions out there I'd like to give it a go.


You have the 80.80.34.00.80 in the OP, its the newer version!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongomunken*
> 
> I REALLY don't understand overclocking.
> Tried the limits at 1.2V, increasing core clock a little at a time. Increased it all the way to +300MHz. Then one crash. Now it won't do +200.


Use PrecisionX, not AB! AB does NOT support 780Ti as it is NOT a reference card for Afterburner developer Alexei Nickolaichuk A.K.A. Unwinder!
Read my OC guide for pointers, its in my SIG!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## latprod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> There are no "Beta" bios within the thread, there are specific bios for some people that our original modded bios did not perform as intended due to differences in the subsequent bios releases!
> Send me your original bios!
> You have the 80.80.34.00.80 in the OP, its the newer version!
> Use PrecisionX, not AB! AB does NOT support 780Ti as it is NOT a reference card for Afterburner developer Alexei Nickolaichuk A.K.A. Unwinder!
> Read my OC guide for pointers, its in my SIG!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


you're a forum god, occam


----------



## mongomunken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Use PrecisionX, not AB! AB does NOT support 780Ti as it is NOT a reference card for Afterburner developer Alexei Nickolaichuk A.K.A. Unwinder!
> Read my OC guide for pointers, its in my SIG!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Hmm.. I guess I can try, though PrecisionX looks like a failed abortion..









edit: I can't find a relevant guide in your sig, i see some cut off text, maybe my font in Chrome is broken..

edit: Oh my GOD. With PrecisionX I can run at silly clocks. Excuse me while I redo all the optimizing I've been doing for the last 3 days.

edit: Welp, same thing again, though with a little more core clock.
Went fine all the way up to +440Mhz, crashed at +460. Now I'm getting artefacts at +260.

edit: And I'm now getting the same results when using Afterburner. I'm so confused.


----------



## LukeJoseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> There are no "Beta" bios within the thread, there are specific bios for some people that our original modded bios did not perform as intended due to differences in the subsequent bios releases!
> Send me your original bios!
> You have the 80.80.34.00.80 in the OP, its the newer version!
> Use PrecisionX, not AB! AB does NOT support 780Ti as it is NOT a reference card for Afterburner developer Alexei Nickolaichuk A.K.A. Unwinder!
> Read my OC guide for pointers, its in my SIG!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Hey Occam







Much appreciate the the response. My card is the EVGA Base Reference 780Ti have had it for since about a week after the 780Ti release and have been using the bios in the OP for about the same amount of time. Never an issue till these latest drivers which seem to point to a TDR problem. I will send you my original bios here shortly, much appreciate the help.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latprod*
> 
> you're a forum god, occam


Nah! Just an average guy!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongomunken*
> 
> Hmm.. I guess I can try, though PrecisionX looks like a failed abortion..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: I can't find a relevant guide in your sig, i see some cut off text, maybe my font in Chrome is broken..
> edit: Oh my GOD. With PrecisionX I can run at silly clocks. Excuse me while I redo all the optimizing I've been doing for the last 3 days.
> edit: Welp, same thing again, though with a little more core clock.
> Went fine all the way up to +440Mhz, crashed at +460. Now I'm getting artefacts at +260.
> edit: And I'm now getting the same results when using Afterburner. I'm so confused.


Just look under my SIG: OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE and click it!








You have a problem there with your card: Remove the OC software (AB and PX) delete their install folders inside Program Files (x86), uninstall drivers, use DDU: *Display Driver Uninstaller* to clean all driver leftovers, reboot, re-install drivers and OC software: PrecisionX and enable K-boost to give you the extra stable voltage! Done!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukeJoseph*
> 
> Hey Occam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much appreciate the the response. My card is the EVGA Base Reference 780Ti have had it for since about a week after the 780Ti release and have been using the bios in the OP for about the same amount of time. Never an issue till these latest drivers which seem to point to a TDR problem. I will send you my original bios here shortly, much appreciate the help.


You have PM!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## mongomunken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Just look under my SIG: OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE and click it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a problem there with your card: Remove the OC software (AB and PX) delete their install folders inside Program Files (x86), uninstall drivers, use DDU: *Display Driver Uninstaller* to clean all driver leftovers, reboot, re-install drivers and OC software: PrecisionX and enable K-boost to give you the extra stable voltage! Done!


I must say I had my doubts, but the driver cleaning and reinstalling seems to have stabilized things.
Just had a crash, and the temporary degradation problem I had earlier did not occur!







Hoping it keeps up!

K-boost seems like a good thing to enable, however, I can't seem to enable it. Nothing happens when I click it.



Thanks a ton for taking the time to help!

edit: Man, screw this.. after rebooting, the clocks went to crap again. I was at 1500Mhz, now I can't run 1300Mhz.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongomunken*
> 
> I must say I had my doubts, but the driver cleaning and reinstalling seems to have stabilized things.
> Just had a crash, and the temporary degradation problem I had earlier did not occur!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping it keeps up!
> K-boost seems like a good thing to enable, however, I can't seem to enable it. Nothing happens when I click it.
> 
> Thanks a ton for taking the time to help!
> edit: Man, screw this.. after rebooting, the clocks went to crap again. I was at 1500Mhz, now I can't run 1300Mhz.


Not that buggy Precision 15 version, use the old one: http://forums.videocardz.com/topic/532-evga-precision-x-421/
I would be a little more conservative on the clocks if i were you... 1500mhz is a bit high don't you think? Average high 780Ti OCs are in the 1300mhz!
Set the voltage to 1,212V and increase the clocks every time a benchmark or a game loop is successful!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mongomunken*
> 
> I must say I had my doubts, but the driver cleaning and reinstalling seems to have stabilized things.
> Just had a crash, and the temporary degradation problem I had earlier did not occur!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping it keeps up!
> K-boost seems like a good thing to enable, however, I can't seem to enable it. Nothing happens when I click it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a ton for taking the time to help!
> edit: Man, screw this.. after rebooting, the clocks went to crap again. I was at 1500Mhz, now I can't run 1300Mhz.
> 
> 
> 
> Not that buggy Precision 15 version, use the old one: http://forums.videocardz.com/topic/532-evga-precision-x-421/
> I would be a little more conservative on the clocks if i were you... 1500mhz is a bit high don't you think? Average high 780Ti OCs are in the 1300mhz!
> Set the voltage to 1,212V and increase the clocks every time a benchmark or a game loop is successful!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor
Click to expand...

As Ed said, use the old PX, it still works well.
Listen carefully to Ed, and follow what he says.
He knows what he's talking about!


----------



## maneil99

Theres no harm sliding the power slider all the way to 200% right?

The guy I ordered my 780 Ti from had issues with getting his 780 Ti voltage to stick in PX so he used Afterburner. He has his boost clock set to 1137 but it often spikes into the 1350+ area in games and benches. Is this card a dud or is this because AB doesn't support the 780 ti properly?


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Not that buggy Precision 15 version, use the old one: http://forums.videocardz.com/topic/532-evga-precision-x-421/
> I would be a little more conservative on the clocks if i were you... 1500mhz is a bit high don't you think? Average high 780Ti OCs are in the 1300mhz!
> Set the voltage to 1,212V and increase the clocks every time a benchmark or a game loop is successful!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


I use afterburner (for best OSD) + EVGA Voltage Tuner. I saved it from old PrecisionX, It's a standalone module









PrecisionX 15 support Ti voltage but OSD isn't good as statistics server.


----------



## vulcan78

Holy crap guys, I don't want to bash all of the hard work on Skyn3t's behalf but if youre on a reference PCB youre better off sticking with the default vbios that came on the card. I flashed to the Skyn3t's revised SC ACX.rom as I was having stability issues at 1241 core / 1851 memory (+100 / +200) in Max Payne 3 with 3D Vision at 1440p, the additional voltage DID allow me to remain stable at 1254 core but no higher. The temps weren't an issue with that game. As far as stability goes, 1241 core on the default vbios is mostly stable in all other demanding games, and I'm talking Crysis 3, Metro LL, AC4: Black Flag etc. But I've since reflashed to the default vbios as I'm waiting for my Kraken G10's to arrrive (to be used in conjunction with Corsair H55's and the existing ACX mid-plate to address VRM cooling) and not wanting to put undue wear on my GPU's until then. I've revisited a few benchmarks to see what kind of temp difference and WOW I am really surprised.

Firestrike with Skyn3t SC ACX vbios:

1254 core / 1850 memory (yes 1281 core is stable IN FIRESTRIKE with this vbios but the highest I can reliably attain in games at 1.212v is 1254 core)

24,494 GPU

Temps:
GPU0: 73 C
GPU1: 66 C

Unigine Valley:

DX11
Ultra
3DVision
2560x1440
4xAA

Temps by end of bench:
GPU0: 87C
GPU1: 78C

Default SC vbios:

Firestrike

1241 core / 1850 memory

24,098 GPU

Temps:
GPU0: 66C (-7C)
GPU1: 62C (-4C)

Unigine Valley

Temps by end of bench:
GPU0: 74C (-13C)
GPU1: 66C (-12C)

Things were getting so out of hand with the Skyn3t vbios (primary was hitting 85C in AC4: Black Flag at 1440p - 3D Vision, removing the side-panel brought that down to about 80 C) that I felt the need to dial back the temp target from 95 to 75C, and even "linking" the temp and power target until I realized that doing so would reduce the power target to 80% with a temp target of 75C. The temps were still outrageous with the temp target reduced. This vbios is GREAT if youre under water, but even then, without the ability to increase the voltage over 1.212v on cards with reference PCB's, what's the point? I gotta hand it to the engineers and programmers at Nvidia and EVGA, they truly optimized the default vbios', at least as far as the SC ACX variant is concerned. Undoing their expertise feels like a fools errand.

To be clear, these temps were in an Air 540, second only to a test-bench in terms of airflow, with aftermarket fan's pushing significantly more CFM AND an aggressive, and I mean aggressive fan algorithm on the ACX coolers (40% RPM at 30C increasing linearly to 100% at 65C):






I will probably stick with the default vbios when I get my G10's going, as it stands I'm still seeing 75C-78C primary in very demanding games.

An old adage comes to mind: "If it aint broke, don't fix it."

*Edit:*

If youre interested in the G10 AIO cooling solution, "Faceman" in the following thread has the most comprehensive mini-guide out there:

http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/232654-kraken-g10-help/

Also check out the G10 forum here on OCN:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1487012/official-nzxt-kraken-g10-owners-club

For $180 (what I paid for SLI, including everything "Faceman" recommends, G55's on sale for $50 shipped through Newegg on ebay and I already have 120mm fans for push-pull. Expect to pay about $100 per card) this is an excellent option for those with VRM cooling mid-plate cards such as Asus DCUII, EVGA ACX and MSI Lightning as testing has actually shown a 



 in VRM temps with the G10's 92mm fan blowing on these mid-plates, an improvement to be sure. Peak temps are typically 50-55C, down from 75-80C AND the heat is expelled from your case AND unlike GPU specific water-blocks, the G10 brackets are forward compatible with GTX 970, 980 and a host of AMD cards.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maneil99*
> 
> Theres no harm sliding the power slider all the way to 200% right?
> 
> The guy I ordered my 780 Ti from had issues with getting his 780 Ti voltage to stick in PX so he used Afterburner. He has his boost clock set to 1137 but it often spikes into the 1350+ area in games and benches. Is this card a dud or is this because AB doesn't support the 780 ti properly?


If you want to unnecessarily cook your VRM's go ahead and keep Power Target at 200%. I saw NO correlation between performance and stability at 160% power target vs. 106% with my SC ACX on the Sky3t vbios, only about 5C higher temperatures and an increase, yes and increase, in artifacts in Unigine Valley. See post above.

Edit: Zero difference in Firestrike bench figures as well.


----------



## maneil99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> If you want to unnecessarily cook your VRM's go ahead and keep Power Target at 200%. I saw NO correlation between performance and stability at 160% power target vs. 106% with my SC ACX on the Sky3t vbios, only about 5C higher temperatures and an increase, yes and increase, in artifacts in Unigine Valley. See post above.
> 
> Edit: Zero difference in Firestrike bench figures as well.


I was under the impression that the GPU will only take as much as it needs. Hence why go to 200% so it can take all it wants without throttling.


----------



## maneil99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Holy crap guys, I don't want to bash all of the hard work on Skyn3t's behalf but if youre on a reference PCB youre better off sticking with the default vbios that came on the card. I flashed to the Skyn3t's revised SC ACX.rom as I was having stability issues at 1241 core / 1851 memory (+100 / +200) in Max Payne 3 with 3D Vision at 1440p, the additional voltage DID allow me to remain stable at 1254 core but no higher. The temps weren't an issue with that game. As far as stability goes, 1241 core on the default vbios is mostly stable in all other demanding games, and I'm talking Crysis 3, Metro LL, AC4: Black Flag etc. But I've since reflashed to the default vbios as I'm waiting for my Kraken G10's to arrrive (to be used in conjunction with Corsair H55's and the existing ACX mid-plate to address VRM cooling) and not wanting to put undue wear on my GPU's until then. I've revisited a few benchmarks to see what kind of temp difference and WOW I am really surprised.
> 
> Firestrike with Skyn3t SC ACX vbios:
> 
> 1254 core / 1850 memory (yes 1281 core is stable IN FIRESTRIKE with this vbios but the highest I can reliably attain in games at 1.212v is 1254 core)
> 
> 24,494 GPU
> 
> Temps:
> GPU0: 73 C
> GPU1: 66 C
> 
> Unigine Valley:
> 
> DX11
> Ultra
> 3DVision
> 2560x1440
> 4xAA
> 
> Temps by end of bench:
> GPU0: 87C
> GPU1: 78C
> 
> Default SC vbios:
> 
> Firestrike
> 
> 1241 core / 1850 memory
> 
> 24,098 GPU
> 
> Temps:
> GPU0: 66C (-7C)
> GPU1: 62C (-4C)
> 
> Unigine Valley
> 
> Temps by end of bench:
> GPU0: 74C (-13C)
> GPU1: 66C (-12C)
> 
> Things were getting so out of hand with the Skyn3t vbios (primary was hitting 85C in AC4: Black Flag at 1440p - 3D Vision, removing the side-panel brought that down to about 80 C) that I felt the need to dial back the temp target from 95 to 75C, and even "linking" the temp and power target until I realized that doing so would reduce the power target to 80% with a temp target of 75C. The temps were still outrageous with the temp target reduced. This vbios is GREAT if youre under water, but even then, without the ability to increase the voltage over 1.212v on cards with reference PCB's, what's the point? I gotta hand it to the engineers and programmers at Nvidia and EVGA, they truly optimized the default vbios', at least as far as the SC ACX variant is concerned. Undoing their expertise feels like a fools errand.
> 
> To be clear, these temps were in an Air 540, second only to a test-bench in terms of airflow, with aftermarket fan's pushing significantly more CFM AND an aggressive, and I mean aggressive fan algorithm on the ACX coolers (40% RPM at 30C increasing linearly to 100% at 65C):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will probably stick with the default vbios when I get my G10's going, as it stands I'm still seeing 75C-78C primary in very demanding games.
> 
> An old adage comes to mind: "If it aint broke, don't fix it."


Did you make sure the fan curve was the same.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maneil99*
> 
> I was under the impression that the GPU will only take as much as it needs. Hence why go to 200% so it can take all it wants without throttling.


I was under the same impression! No improvement in performance (Firestrike) but about 5C higher temps (Unigine Heaven) and artifacts! Now that I think about it, I believe the artifacts were a side-effect of the primary GPU sitting at 92 C in Heaven! Dialing back Power Target from 160% to 106% brought primary temp down to 87C and hence less artifacts. I hate to think about what kind of temps my VRM's were seeing with the core at 92C; I've heard anything higher than say 85-90C on the VRM spells the death knell for GK110. I'm glad it was for only about 10-15 minutes total while I played around with the Power Target settings and did runs with both the side-panel on and off; I imagine playing Skyrim with 100+ mods and an ENB for hours on end with similar temperatures would just about cook your card in a few months time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maneil99*
> 
> Did you make sure the fan curve was the same.


Absolutely. I added rather lengthy post-script edit to my post you quoted pertaining to the G10 AIO cooling solution. If youre running a card with a VRM cooling plate you'll probably want to have a look at the G10.


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maneil99*
> 
> Theres no harm sliding the power slider all the way to 200% right?
> 
> The guy I ordered my 780 Ti from had issues with getting his 780 Ti voltage to stick in PX so he used Afterburner. He has his boost clock set to 1137 but it often spikes into the 1350+ area in games and benches. Is this card a dud or is this because AB doesn't support the 780 ti properly?


Nope none whatsoever.


----------



## mongomunken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Not that buggy Precision 15 version, use the old one: http://forums.videocardz.com/topic/532-evga-precision-x-421/
> I would be a little more conservative on the clocks if i were you... 1500mhz is a bit high don't you think? Average high 780Ti OCs are in the 1300mhz!
> Set the voltage to 1,212V and increase the clocks every time a benchmark or a game loop is successful!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Thanks, now I got K-Boost working. Seems slightly more stable.

Do you mean 1500mhz is dangerous or something? Should I stop at 1300mhz?
I set offset to +200 (1245MHz) and increase by 20 after running about half of Unigine Valley.
I ended up at a stable +440 (1485MHz). I was amazed as I hadn't been close to this with afterburner. Verified the clock in gpu-z.

Then I restart my computer. Suddenly Valley is instantly crashing, and I have to go down to +240 (1285MHz) to be stable.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maneil99*
> 
> Theres no harm sliding the power slider all the way to 200% right?
> The guy I ordered my 780 Ti from had issues with getting his 780 Ti voltage to stick in PX so he used Afterburner. He has his boost clock set to 1137 but it often spikes into the 1350+ area in games and benches. Is this card a dud or is this because AB doesn't support the 780 ti properly?


Read my articles about it:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_"You can always choose with the slider what ever power target your card will have: Min 300W - Max 600W, my advice has always been to leave PT at default 300W = 100% and only increase it if you see stutters or frame drops!
As soon as you increase the slider and your card is power hungry, the voltage will allow more current into the card (THE AMOUNT ALWAYS DEPENDING ON THE SLIDER) and usually with stock air coolers (ACX as well) that are *not capable of handling more than 350W of continued heat but to a much lesser extent a split second heat spike in the mosfets (VRM's)*! on top of that i see lots of people using kombustor, mining, oc scanner, occt etc *without knowing exactly how those programs should be run*,( If anyone interested in mining with 780Ti, PM *Gordan* for the safest settings) loading the card to an extreme generating more heat that the cooler can handle!



In RED the Power Mosfets (Actually DrMos Modules for High current DC-DC conversion) for core and Memory (U8-U13 = core, U98/U99 Memory)
(The problem with Mosfets is their tiny size, they generate huge amounts of heat and only have a very small size making it very difficult to dissipate all that heat effectively, if there is a heat spike, even with LN2 they just "blow"...)


In Yellow the Inductors (Current) [R22] for the core and [R33] for the memory

In BLUE the Capacitors (Voltage)



(An capacitor and inductor are similar in the way that a capacitor resists a change of a voltage and an inductor resists a change in current. The way how 'strong' they can resist depends on their value.)

In GREEN more Mosfets (4) and the NCP4206 Voltage controller 6 Phases




Unseen in the pic are: Memory voltage controller and the monitoring chip INA3221



Now:

ON AIR COOLING (STOCK COOLER, ACX, COOLER WITH LESS DISSIPATION THAN 350W

DON'T GO OVER:

With newer bios revisions: 300W x 120% PT = 360W
With older bios revisions: 330W x 110% PT= 363W

WATERCOOLING:

ANY BIOS REVISION: be extremely careful with anything over 450W!"_





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB/PrecisionX gets its hardware monitor readings from!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP with my formula:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)_





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_"...Voltage is just is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work, Current is the flow of electric charge and wattage is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage! *V * I = W* ("I" is the variable for current, or amperage, in electronics and physics. It stands for "Impetus".)








When you set a higher power limit, you are allowing for more amperage to be drawn, but it doesnt mean ITS drawing that amperage as its just a upper limit you set with the slider!
It depends on the load the card has from the software its running! The more harsher it is the more power it draws, voltage only will allow more amperage to flow.
Conductor materials tend to increase their resistivity with an increase in temperature!
The reasons for these changes in resistivity can be explained by considering the flow of current through the material. The flow of current is actually the movement of electrons from one atom to another under the influence of an electric field. Electrons are very small negatively charged particles and will be repelled by a negative electric charge and attracted by a positive electric charge. Therefore if an electric potential is applied across a conductor (positive at one end, negative at the other) electrons will "migrate" from atom to atom towards the positive terminal.
Only some electrons are free to migrate however. Others within each atom are held so tightly to their particular atom that even an electric field will not dislodge them. The current flowing in the material is therefore due to the movement of "free electrons" and the number of free electrons within any material compared with those tightly bound to their atoms is what governs whether a material is a good conductor (many free electrons) or a good insulator (hardly any free electrons).
The effect of heat on the atomic structure of a material is to make the atoms vibrate, and the higher the temperature the more violently the atoms vibrate.
In a conductor, which already has a large number of free electrons flowing through it, the vibration of the atoms causes many collisions between the free electrons and the captive electrons. Each collision uses up some energy from the free electron and is the basic cause of resistance. The more the atoms jostle around in the material the more collisions are caused and hence the greater the resistance to current flow.
So to sum it up, we want lower temperatures which lead to lower electrical resistance, hence having less heat produced as waste and more power to our Titans/780´s cores to OC higher!
HEAT KILLS!
Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit.
The lower the temperature the better! My advice is always go water, that way your VRM's are roughly the same temperature as the core, max VRM's operating temperature is 85C (voltage controller, caps etc) on some parts and others( mosfets) 125C (Absolute MAX), so, hitting 80C on the core means that other VRM components are above spec temp and others and below!
Rule of the thumb in semi-conductors is 10C less doubles the elements life, also leakage current increases exponentially (leakage current doubles for every 8 to 10 °C increase in temperature). This is a very good reason to try to keep the operating temperature as low as possible!







"_



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> I use afterburner (for best OSD) + EVGA Voltage Tuner. I saved it from old PrecisionX, It's a standalone module
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrecisionX 15 support Ti voltage but OSD isn't good as statistics server.


That works too!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Holy crap guys, I don't want to bash all of the hard work on Skyn3t's behalf but if youre on a reference PCB youre better off sticking with the default vbios that came on the card. I flashed to the Skyn3t's revised SC ACX.rom as I was having stability issues at 1241 core / 1851 memory (+100 / +200) in Max Payne 3 with 3D Vision at 1440p, the additional voltage DID allow me to remain stable at 1254 core but no higher. The temps weren't an issue with that game. As far as stability goes, 1241 core on the default vbios is mostly stable in all other demanding games, and I'm talking Crysis 3, Metro LL, AC4: Black Flag etc. But I've since reflashed to the default vbios as I'm waiting for my Kraken G10's to arrrive (to be used in conjunction with Corsair H55's and the existing ACX mid-plate to address VRM cooling) and not wanting to put undue wear on my GPU's until then. I've revisited a few benchmarks to see what kind of temp difference and WOW I am really surprised.
> Firestrike with Skyn3t SC ACX vbios:
> 1254 core / 1850 memory (yes 1281 core is stable IN FIRESTRIKE with this vbios but the highest I can reliably attain in games at 1.212v is 1254 core)
> 24,494 GPU
> Temps:
> GPU0: 73 C
> GPU1: 66 C
> Unigine Valley:
> DX11
> Ultra
> 3DVision
> 2560x1440
> 4xAA
> Temps by end of bench:
> GPU0: 87C
> GPU1: 78C
> Default SC vbios:
> Firestrike
> 1241 core / 1850 memory
> 24,098 GPU
> Temps:
> GPU0: 66C (-7C)
> GPU1: 62C (-4C)
> Unigine Valley
> Temps by end of bench:
> GPU0: 74C (-13C)
> GPU1: 66C (-12C)
> Things were getting so out of hand with the Skyn3t vbios (primary was hitting 85C in AC4: Black Flag at 1440p - 3D Vision, removing the side-panel brought that down to about 80 C) that I felt the need to dial back the temp target from 95 to 75C, and even "linking" the temp and power target until I realized that doing so would reduce the power target to 80% with a temp target of 75C. The temps were still outrageous with the temp target reduced. This vbios is GREAT if youre under water, but even then, without the ability to increase the voltage over 1.212v on cards with reference PCB's, what's the point? I gotta hand it to the engineers and programmers at Nvidia and EVGA, they truly optimized the default vbios', at least as far as the SC ACX variant is concerned. Undoing their expertise feels like a fools errand.
> To be clear, these temps were in an Air 540, second only to a test-bench in terms of airflow, with aftermarket fan's pushing significantly more CFM AND an aggressive, and I mean aggressive fan algorithm on the ACX coolers (40% RPM at 30C increasing linearly to 100% at 65C):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will probably stick with the default vbios when I get my G10's going, as it stands I'm still seeing 75C-78C primary in very demanding games.
> An old adage comes to mind: "If it aint broke, don't fix it."


You are forgetting not all cards are the same! Do not advise people to stay away from our bios when only your card cannot handle it, when hundreds of others that use our bios are fine!
Your card doesn't need it because it has a good batch chip or you are probably using the wrong bios for your card; yes, wrong because there are different 80.80.30/34.00.80 out there due to small differences in memory timings and slight PCB changes that are reflected in the bios by those engineers you praise so much, best is to mod your own original bios when you are having problems!
And to be clear i can also change the ACX bios fan algorithms to match users needs (already did for some users in windows and linux environment), maybe i am not as good (clearly not) as those engineers, so maybe you can ask them to mod your bios to make it better!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongomunken*
> 
> Thanks, now I got K-Boost working. Seems slightly more stable.
> Do you mean 1500mhz is dangerous or something? Should I stop at 1300mhz?
> I set offset to +200 (1245MHz) and increase by 20 after running about half of Unigine Valley.
> I ended up at a stable +440 (1485MHz). I was amazed as I hadn't been close to this with afterburner. Verified the clock in gpu-z.
> 
> Absolutely not! Some cards are amazingly good and can reach very high clock on air, now, your card is exhibiting instability at high clocks while it can reach them, its might be due to excess heat (lower temps might stabilize the OC) or it just needs more voltage to stabilize the OC when a higher load is imposed by the software!
> Stable is a very dynamic word... for me a stable OC is when i can play a certain game at some certain clocks for hours or days without a crash, then another game engine might need more voltage for the same clocks... For other people stable is when everything is working without crashes for a long time but at lower clocks!
> I prefer to have different OC settings for different game engines, as all cards are different, your mileage my vary!
> 
> Then I restart my computer. Suddenly Valley is instantly crashing, and I have to go down to +240 (1285MHz) to be stable.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Nope none whatsoever.


Think twice about it for reference cards, read my articles here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/13800_100#post_23051292

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> I was under the same impression! No improvement in performance (Firestrike) but about 5C higher temps (Unigine Heaven) and artifacts! Now that I think about it, I believe the artifacts were a side-effect of the primary GPU sitting at 92 C in Heaven! Dialing back Power Target from 160% to 106% brought primary temp down to 87C and hence less artifacts. I hate to think about what kind of temps my VRM's were seeing with the core at 92C; I've heard anything higher than say 85-90C on the VRM spells the death knell for GK110. I'm glad it was for only about 10-15 minutes total while I played around with the Power Target settings and did runs with both the side-panel on and off; I imagine playing Skyrim with 100+ mods and an ENB for hours on end with similar temperatures would just about cook your card in a few months time.
> Absolutely. I added rather lengthy post-script edit to my post you quoted pertaining to the G10 AIO cooling solution. If youre running a card with a VRM cooling plate you'll probably want to have a look at the G10.


Read my articles:

"You can always choose with the slider what ever power target your card will have: Min 300W - Max 600W, my advice has always been to leave PT at default 300W = 100% and only increase it if you see stutters or frame drops!
As soon as you increase the slider and your card is power hungry, the voltage will allow more current into the card (THE AMOUNT ALWAYS DEPENDING ON THE SLIDER) and usually with stock air coolers (ACX as well) that are *not capable of handling more than 350W of continued heat but to a much lesser extent a split second heat spike in the mosfets (VRM's)*! on top of that i see lots of people using kombustor, mining, oc scanner, occt etc *without knowing exactly how those programs should be run*,( If anyone interested in mining with 780Ti, PM *Gordan* for the safest settings) loading the card to an extreme generating more heat that the cooler can handle!



In RED the Power Mosfets (Actually DrMos Modules for High current DC-DC conversion) for core and Memory (U8-U13 = core, U98/U99 Memory)
(The problem with Mosfets is their tiny size, they generate huge amounts of heat and only have a very small size making it very difficult to dissipate all that heat effectively, if there is a heat spike, even with LN2 they just "blow"...)


In Yellow the Inductors (Current) [R22] for the core and [R33] for the memory

In BLUE the Capacitors (Voltage)



(An capacitor and inductor are similar in the way that a capacitor resists a change of a voltage and an inductor resists a change in current. The way how 'strong' they can resist depends on their value.)

In GREEN more Mosfets (4) and the NCP4206 Voltage controller 6 Phases




Unseen in the pic are: Memory voltage controller and the monitoring chip INA3221



Now:

ON AIR COOLING (STOCK COOLER, ACX, COOLER WITH LESS DISSIPATION THAN 350W

DON'T GO OVER:

With newer bios revisions: 300W x 120% PT = 360W
With older bios revisions: 330W x 110% PT= 363W

WATERCOOLING:

ANY BIOS REVISION: be extremely careful with anything over 450W!"

_The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB/PrecisionX gets its hardware monitor readings from!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP with my formula:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)_

"...Voltage is just is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work, Current is the flow of electric charge and wattage is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage! *V * I = W* ("I" is the variable for current, or amperage, in electronics and physics. It stands for "Impetus".)








When you set a higher power limit, you are allowing for more amperage to be drawn, but it doesnt mean ITS drawing that amperage as its just a upper limit you set with the slider!
It depends on the load the card has from the software its running! The more harsher it is the more power it draws, voltage only will allow more amperage to flow.
Conductor materials tend to increase their resistivity with an increase in temperature!
The reasons for these changes in resistivity can be explained by considering the flow of current through the material. The flow of current is actually the movement of electrons from one atom to another under the influence of an electric field. Electrons are very small negatively charged particles and will be repelled by a negative electric charge and attracted by a positive electric charge. Therefore if an electric potential is applied across a conductor (positive at one end, negative at the other) electrons will "migrate" from atom to atom towards the positive terminal.
Only some electrons are free to migrate however. Others within each atom are held so tightly to their particular atom that even an electric field will not dislodge them. The current flowing in the material is therefore due to the movement of "free electrons" and the number of free electrons within any material compared with those tightly bound to their atoms is what governs whether a material is a good conductor (many free electrons) or a good insulator (hardly any free electrons).
The effect of heat on the atomic structure of a material is to make the atoms vibrate, and the higher the temperature the more violently the atoms vibrate.
In a conductor, which already has a large number of free electrons flowing through it, the vibration of the atoms causes many collisions between the free electrons and the captive electrons. Each collision uses up some energy from the free electron and is the basic cause of resistance. The more the atoms jostle around in the material the more collisions are caused and hence the greater the resistance to current flow.
So to sum it up, we want lower temperatures which lead to lower electrical resistance, hence having less heat produced as waste and more power to our Titans/780´s cores to OC higher!
HEAT KILLS!
Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit.
The lower the temperature the better! My advice is always go water, that way your VRM's are roughly the same temperature as the core, max VRM's operating temperature is 85C (voltage controller, caps etc) on some parts and others( mosfets) 125C (Absolute MAX), so, hitting 80C on the core means that other VRM components are above spec temp and others and below!
Rule of the thumb in semi-conductors is 10C less doubles the elements life, also leakage current increases exponentially (leakage current doubles for every 8 to 10 °C increase in temperature). This is a very good reason to try to keep the operating temperature as low as possible!







"

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## hwoverclkd

I have used skyn3t bioses on 5 of my cards (780 lightning and four 780 Ti's). Never had an issue whatsoever.

I think many people should fully understand that each card is different and that there are many factors affecting the 'overclockability' of a card. And let's keep in mind the corporate engineers are bound by corporate policies and contractual agreements, and that's just to name a few. So it's not as easy as saying hey I'm having problems and I need a new bios. I wish it's that easy but that's not how the industry works.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Read my articles:
> 
> "You can always choose with the slider what ever power target your card will have: Min 300W - Max 600W, my advice has always been to leave PT at default 300W = 100% and only increase it if you see stutters or frame drops!
> As soon as you increase the slider and your card is power hungry, the voltage will allow more current into the card (THE AMOUNT ALWAYS DEPENDING ON THE SLIDER) and usually with stock air coolers (ACX as well) that are *not capable of handling more than 350W of continued heat but to a much lesser extent a split second heat spike in the mosfets (VRM's)*! on top of that i see lots of people using kombustor, mining, oc scanner, occt etc *without knowing exactly how those programs should be run*,( If anyone interested in mining with 780Ti, PM *Gordan* for the safest settings) loading the card to an extreme generating more heat that the cooler can handle!
> 
> 
> 
> In RED the Power Mosfets (Actually DrMos Modules for High current DC-DC conversion) for core and Memory (U8-U13 = core, U98/U99 Memory)
> (The problem with Mosfets is their tiny size, they generate huge amounts of heat and only have a very small size making it very difficult to dissipate all that heat effectively, if there is a heat spike, even with LN2 they just "blow"...)
> 
> 
> In Yellow the Inductors (Current) [R22] for the core and [R33] for the memory
> 
> In BLUE the Capacitors (Voltage)
> 
> 
> 
> (An capacitor and inductor are similar in the way that a capacitor resists a change of a voltage and an inductor resists a change in current. The way how 'strong' they can resist depends on their value.)
> 
> In GREEN more Mosfets (4) and the NCP4206 Voltage controller 6 Phases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unseen in the pic are: Memory voltage controller and the monitoring chip INA3221
> 
> 
> 
> Now:
> 
> ON AIR COOLING (STOCK COOLER, ACX, COOLER WITH LESS DISSIPATION THAN 350W
> 
> DON'T GO OVER:
> 
> With newer bios revisions: 300W x 120% PT = 360W
> With older bios revisions: 330W x 110% PT= 363W
> 
> WATERCOOLING:
> 
> ANY BIOS REVISION: be extremely careful with anything over 450W!"
> 
> _The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
> "TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL
> 
> 
> 
> (where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)
> 
> Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:
> 
> 
> 
> It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB/PrecisionX gets its hardware monitor readings from!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
> The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
> Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
> YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
> Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
> It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP with my formula:
> 
> aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)_
> 
> "...Voltage is just is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work, Current is the flow of electric charge and wattage is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage! *V * I = W* ("I" is the variable for current, or amperage, in electronics and physics. It stands for "Impetus".)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you set a higher power limit, you are allowing for more amperage to be drawn, but it doesnt mean ITS drawing that amperage as its just a upper limit you set with the slider!
> It depends on the load the card has from the software its running! The more harsher it is the more power it draws, voltage only will allow more amperage to flow.
> Conductor materials tend to increase their resistivity with an increase in temperature!
> The reasons for these changes in resistivity can be explained by considering the flow of current through the material. The flow of current is actually the movement of electrons from one atom to another under the influence of an electric field. Electrons are very small negatively charged particles and will be repelled by a negative electric charge and attracted by a positive electric charge. Therefore if an electric potential is applied across a conductor (positive at one end, negative at the other) electrons will "migrate" from atom to atom towards the positive terminal.
> Only some electrons are free to migrate however. Others within each atom are held so tightly to their particular atom that even an electric field will not dislodge them. The current flowing in the material is therefore due to the movement of "free electrons" and the number of free electrons within any material compared with those tightly bound to their atoms is what governs whether a material is a good conductor (many free electrons) or a good insulator (hardly any free electrons).
> The effect of heat on the atomic structure of a material is to make the atoms vibrate, and the higher the temperature the more violently the atoms vibrate.
> In a conductor, which already has a large number of free electrons flowing through it, the vibration of the atoms causes many collisions between the free electrons and the captive electrons. Each collision uses up some energy from the free electron and is the basic cause of resistance. The more the atoms jostle around in the material the more collisions are caused and hence the greater the resistance to current flow.
> So to sum it up, we want lower temperatures which lead to lower electrical resistance, hence having less heat produced as waste and more power to our Titans/780´s cores to OC higher!
> HEAT KILLS!
> Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
> Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit.
> The lower the temperature the better! My advice is always go water, that way your VRM's are roughly the same temperature as the core, max VRM's operating temperature is 85C (voltage controller, caps etc) on some parts and others( mosfets) 125C (Absolute MAX), so, hitting 80C on the core means that other VRM components are above spec temp and others and below!
> Rule of the thumb in semi-conductors is 10C less doubles the elements life, also leakage current increases exponentially (leakage current doubles for every 8 to 10 °C increase in temperature). This is a very good reason to try to keep the operating temperature as low as possible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Razor, thank-you for the detailed elaboration on power target settings as they relate to power draw and VRM heat, this should probably be sticked or hot-linked on page 1 of this thread as many us, myself included (I was at 160% Power Target for 10-15 minutes) are unaware of the limits. +1 Rep.


----------



## Imprezzion

Guys, i'm getting a reference Ti with accelero Hybrid 2 mounted to it and stock cooler present.

Now, i like the hybrid 1 but don't trust the 2's VRM coooling.

Does anyone have a suggestion to cool VRMs with? A 3rd party heatsink or whatever that is actually good enough to run some proper volts?

I actually like the looks of the stock cooler a lot and i wanna use it actually but what kind of voltage can i run with sky's BIOS on stock blower? The card runs 1292Mhz now with a skyn3t BIOS but idk at what voltage lol.

EDIT2: Voltage he uses is 1.200v. 1.200v is rather good for 1292 / 1950 ain't it?







Stock blower should easily run 1.200v tbh. Think I can get away with 1333Mhz @ 1.24v?


----------



## Naxxy

Hey guys i bought a 780ti ghz edition after selling my 290x a few weeks ago....unfortunately i wasnt aware it had many stability issues as you can see from all the threads around the web.

Here is a link to the main thread on geforce forums:

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/688127/geforce-700-600-series/update-gtx-780ti-artifacting-crashing-gygabyte-windforce-gv-n78toc-3gd-oc-bad-batch-/21/

I keep randomly getting this error that makes games hang for a few seconds minimizing the game window to desktop. Most of the times i can go back to the game and it works again...

here is the log from windows event viewer when the game hangs:

- System

- Provider

[ Name] Display

- EventID 4101

[ Qualifiers] 0

Level 3

Task 0

Keywords 0x80000000000000

- TimeCreated

[ SystemTime] 2014-10-20T15:24:34.000000000Z

EventRecordID 35579

Channel System

Computer pc-home

Security

- EventData

nvlddmkm

Display driver nvlddmkm stopped responding and has successfully recovered.

I tried flashing a few custom bios that fix the problem for the people that made them for their Ghz Edition card but they dont seem to work for myne.......

Seems the only way to make it stable is downclockin the memory to at least 1720 or lower

Some advice from you guys on what to do would be appreciated


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Guys, i'm getting a reference Ti with accelero Hybrid 2 mounted to it and stock cooler present.
> 
> Now, i like the hybrid 1 but don't trust the 2's VRM coooling.
> 
> Does anyone have a suggestion to cool VRMs with? A 3rd party heatsink or whatever that is actually good enough to run some proper volts?
> 
> I actually like the looks of the stock cooler a lot and i wanna use it actually but what kind of voltage can i run with sky's BIOS on stock blower? The card runs 1292Mhz now with a skyn3t BIOS but idk at what voltage lol.
> 
> EDIT2: Voltage he uses is 1.200v. 1.200v is rather good for 1292 / 1950 ain't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock blower should easily run 1.200v tbh. Think I can get away with 1333Mhz @ 1.24v?


Try using some of these (check the correct size though)

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/18192/vid-203/Aavid_Thermalloy_Premium_Heatsink_w_3M-8810_Adhesive_-_14mm_x_14mm_x_10mm_-_Anodized_Black_.html

then have your fan blowing thru it.

I don't think you can do more than 1.212v on reference card unless you want to do your mod at the hardware level.


----------



## Imprezzion

Hmm. Look nice those sinks








I was gunna order some more Fujipoly Ultra Extreme from Frozen anyway, can take this along as well.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naxxy*
> 
> Hey guys i bought a 780ti ghz edition after selling my 290x a few weeks ago....unfortunately i wasnt aware id had many stability issues as you can see from all the threads around the web.


Did you uninstall using the regular AMD/ATI uninstaller? If you did, try and use Bradley's method *here*, it's a cleaner way of doing things and ensures that you won't have any leftover drivers that's messing with the NV card.

I've been using his method ever since I've gone from a 5770 to a GTX 460 to a 7950 and now a 780Ti (by the way, he also has an Nvidia version). I've never had any issues (unlike DDU which took out some things I needed and caused BSODs) and it works like a charm!


----------



## Naxxy

Yes I did uninstall and even used DDU in safe boot mode to clean all up. Installed latest drivers from nvidia. Didn't change a thing....its not a driver issue if you read the post I linked you would see that the gigabyte GHz 780 ti is affected by many stability issues.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

edit


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naxxy*
> 
> Yes I did uninstall and even used DDU in safe boot mode to clean all up. Installed latest drivers from nvidia. Didn't change a thing....its not a driver issue if you read the post I linked you would see that the gigabyte GHz 780 to is affected by many stability issues.


Strange. If you have to downclock memory for it to work fine, then RMA I guess.


----------



## Naxxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Strange. If you have to downclock memory for it to work fine, then RMA I guess.


RMA is not an option since it seems Gigabyte refuses most RMA on this model and even if they acept it would mean staying weeks without a card since here in Italy takes very long for RMA issues to be solved.


----------



## Imprezzion

I just got an idea.. Maybe one of you guys knows.

Can I slap the heatsink (backside one) from the Accelero Hybrid 2 on the back of the Ti with the stock cooler mounted?
Would look sweet and would bring VRM / VRAM temps down quite a bit.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I just got an idea.. Maybe one of you guys knows.
> 
> Can I slap the heatsink (backside one) from the Accelero Hybrid 2 on the back of the Ti with the stock cooler mounted?
> Would look sweet and would bring VRM / VRAM temps down quite a bit.


give it a shot and let us know how it goes


----------



## verbatim

I started another thread but this really belongs here.

I have a Gigabyte 780ti (looks like original one) GV-N78TD5-3GD-B 780TI REV 1.0
Flashed to skynet bios ages ago
I checkED GPUz and the bios says 80.80.30.00.80
Was stable at 1200 for 6 months or more. Zero issues.

The only thing I change is the drivers every now and then but lately Ive noticed that the thing wont go over 1045 mhz core. It doesn't artifact or anything just no matter how I change the settings, its locked on 1045. I initially thought it was throttling, but that's not it.

GPUz shows default clock at 1045 and this stays stable. GPUZ shows the overclock at 1200 or whatever i change it too. However gpu z, msi afterburner and evga thingy all show my max used hz as 1045.

anyone?

I checkED GPUz and the bios says 80.80.30.00.80


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Naxxy*
> 
> Hey guys i bought a 780ti ghz edition after selling my 290x a few weeks ago....unfortunately i wasnt aware id had many stability issues as you can see from all the threads around the web.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you uninstall using the regular AMD/ATI uninstaller? If you did, try and use Bradley's method *here*, it's a cleaner way of doing things and ensures that you won't have any leftover drivers that's messing with the NV card.
> 
> I've been using his method ever since I've gone from a 5770 to a GTX 460 to a 7950 and now a 780Ti (by the way, he also has an Nvidia version). I've never had any issues (unlike DDU which took out some things I needed and caused BSODs) and it works like a charm!
Click to expand...

Kudos to using Bradley's guides, I've been using them to manually uninstall drivers for both AMD and Nvidia cards for several years now.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naxxy*
> 
> Yes I did uninstall and even used DDU in safe boot mode to clean all up. Installed latest drivers from nvidia. Didn't change a thing....its not a driver issue if you read the post I linked you would see that the gigabyte GHz 780 ti is affected by many stability issues.


Maybe you have a bad batch.

I have 2 in SLI even with a further OC and they are both stable.


----------



## vicirenai

joining! http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=za8e2


----------



## Naxxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> Maybe you have a bad batch.
> 
> I have 2 in SLI even with a further OC and they are both stable.


I sure do have a bad batch but if you do a quick google on this card you will see that most of them are bad seems like 4 out of 5.......you where pretty lucky to get 2 stables cards. The weird thing is that if i downclock the memory even by only 50hz everything runs fine. I can even overclock the core about another 10/15%.......


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naxxy*
> 
> I sure do have a bad batch but if you do a quick google on this card you will see that most of them are bad seems like 4 out of 5.......you where pretty lucky to get 2 stables cards. The weird thing is that if i downclock the memory even by only 50hz everything runs fine. I can even overclock the core about another 10/15%.......


I'm now using the BIOS from here: Click

Just ran another bench with a mild OC only and the GeForce v344.48 and had no crash: Click

The OC-Guru-II seems to work best for me. The score is invalid, as I used the Windows-10-Technical-PreView-Build-9860.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *verbatim*
> 
> I started another thread but this really belongs here.
> I have a Gigabyte 780ti (looks like original one) GV-N78TD5-3GD-B 780TI REV 1.0
> Flashed to skynet bios ages ago
> I checkED GPUz and the bios says 80.80.30.00.80
> Was stable at 1200 for 6 months or more. Zero issues.
> The only thing I change is the drivers every now and then but lately Ive noticed that the thing wont go over 1045 mhz core. It doesn't artifact or anything just no matter how I change the settings, its locked on 1045. I initially thought it was throttling, but that's not it.
> GPUz shows default clock at 1045 and this stays stable. GPUZ shows the overclock at 1200 or whatever i change it too. However gpu z, msi afterburner and evga thingy all show my max used hz as 1045.
> anyone?


Remove drivers and OC utilities, deleting their install folders inside Program Files (x86), purge driver leftovers with DDU or Bradley's method (Whatever rocks your boat, as both work very well), reboot, re-install drivers and OC utilities, try Gigabyte one or use old PrecisionX with K-boost!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naxxy*
> 
> I sure do have a bad batch but if you do a quick google on this card you will see that most of them are bad seems like 4 out of 5.......you where pretty lucky to get 2 stables cards. The weird thing is that if i downclock the memory even by only 50hz everything runs fine. I can even overclock the core about another 10/15%.......


Ascertain the exact memory value that does not crash your card and send me your original stock bios!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Naxxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Ascertain the exact memory value that does not crash your card and send me your original stock bios!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


 GhzBase.zip 134k .zip file
 This is the original bios

GhzModded.zip 134k .zip file
 This is the modded one im using right now

The card is stable with -60Mhz (1722/3440) Downclock on memory at -50 crashes not often but it does.

Thanks for your help









Cheers

Naxxy


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naxxy*
> 
> GhzBase.zip 134k .zip file
> This is the original bios
> 
> GhzModded.zip 134k .zip file
> This is the modded one im using right now
> 
> The card is stable with -60Mhz (1722/3440) Downclock on memory at -50 crashes not often but it does.
> 
> Thanks for your help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Naxxy


 NaxxyGHZ780Ti.zip 135k .zip file


Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Imprezzion

I just wanna know guys. Is 1292Mhz on 1.20v (skyn3t BIOS) a good result or not.
The card i'm getting sometime this week, used, has ran that for months now under a Accelero Hybrid.
I plan to remove the Hybrid and just use the stock cooler as it's a reference one and i LOVE the look of the cooler.
Now, I don't really want to run much more then 1.22-1.24v max on the reference one so if 1292Mhz on 1.20v is really good i might just keep it there.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I just wanna know guys. Is 1292Mhz on 1.20v (skyn3t BIOS) a good result or not.
> The card i'm getting sometime this week, used, has ran that for months now under a Accelero Hybrid.
> I plan to remove the Hybrid and just use the stock cooler as it's a reference one and i LOVE the look of the cooler.
> Now, I don't really want to run much more then 1.22-1.24v max on the reference one so if 1292Mhz on 1.20v is really good i might just keep it there.


Of course it is! You will be running with that card any [email protected] out of breath!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Imprezzion

Good cause I traded it 1:1 with my G1 Gaming GTX970


----------



## Naxxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> NaxxyGHZ780Ti.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Thanks bro!!

Just flashed it will keep you updated on how it rocks









Naxxy

Update:

I opened the bios and noticed you disabled boost and setted both base and boost clock at 1150. Wit the other bios it use to boost at 1228 since it seems to me you even raised PT and Voltage is it fine if i raise the clock value to 1228 without boost?

If its stable from there ill try and see ho far i can clock it.........might be a good overclocker even with the memory bug....lol









Update:

Its running @ 1241 and seems stable. Temps are in the high 70s but never exceeed 78° all great for now. Btw should i raise the Power Target slide to 133%? Its at 100% now. (im pretty sure that if you setted 133% on bios i can leave it at 100% in the Gigabyte OC software)

Nope 1241 wasnt stable...lol locked the system and made it power off with gpu fans spinning like crazy.......ill keep your bios deafult settings for now.


----------



## verbatim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Good cause I traded it 1:1 with my G1 Gaming GTX970


I dunno if you can do those clocks on a factoryu cooler tho. Those accelero hybrids drop temps nicely.


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *verbatim*
> 
> I dunno if you can do those clocks on a factoryu cooler tho. Those accelero hybrids drop temps nicely.


Yeah but it's a Hybrid 2 and it has useless VRM cooling and I don't like the looks lol. Plus, as it's complete i can sell it for even more profit.


----------



## nick779

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Nope none whatsoever.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maneil99*
> 
> I was under the impression that the GPU will only take as much as it needs. Hence why go to 200% so it can take all it wants without throttling.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maneil99*
> 
> Theres no harm sliding the power slider all the way to 200% right?
> 
> The guy I ordered my 780 Ti from had issues with getting his 780 Ti voltage to stick in PX so he used Afterburner. He has his boost clock set to 1137 but it often spikes into the 1350+ area in games and benches. Is this card a dud or is this because AB doesn't support the 780 ti properly?


Just dont run furmark/oc scanner.

I had 3 vrms explode at ~1280/1800 with the slider at 150% on a EVGA SC ACX


----------



## netxzero

Hey guys, im fairly new here. I bought my 780ti from a previous owner back in July. Im just wondering, what are your highest OC clocks listed on GPU-z with the reference cooler and voltages? max overclock stable under stock voltage?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netxzero*
> 
> Hey guys, im fairly new here. I bought my 780ti from a previous owner back in July. Im just wondering, what are your highest OC clocks listed on GPU-z with the reference cooler and voltages? max overclock stable under stock voltage?


all on air without throttling:

780 ti sc (ref cooler) = 1267 @1.187v
780 ti classy = 1358 @ 1.35v
780 ti classy = RMA'd; wouldn't go above 1201mhz
780 ti classy = 1280 @ 1.28v


----------



## netxzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *netxzero*
> 
> Hey guys, im fairly new here. I bought my 780ti from a previous owner back in July. Im just wondering, what are your highest OC clocks listed on GPU-z with the reference cooler and voltages? max overclock stable under stock voltage?
> 
> 
> 
> all on air without throttling:
> 
> 780 ti sc (ref cooler) = 1267 @1.187v
> 780 ti classy = 1358 @ 1.35v
> 780 ti classy = RMA'd; wouldn't go above 1201mhz
> 780 ti classy = 1280 @ 1.28v
Click to expand...

Wow! I feel like my 780ti is so slow with the clocks that you have. Mine is just set to 1188 @ 1.087v. Temps reach tops at 76c during company of heroes 2. Other than that, normally would hover from low 60s to low 70s. What is your ambient temp? Mine is 26-30c


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nick779*
> 
> Just dont run furmark/oc scanner.
> 
> I had 3 vrms explode at ~1280/1800 with the slider at 150% on a EVGA SC ACX


Could you describe what the experience was like? Did they literally explode? I assume the card was unusable from then on? I was playing around with the slider at 160% and was getting some pretty high temps in Unigine Valley for 10-15 minutes or so (85-90C primary). Fortunately I had the prudence to return the slider to 106% as I could discern no difference in stability (lack of artifacts) and performance with the increased Power Target, only about 4-5C higher temps.

I think I got lucky as I haven't had any issues with stability and the cards seem fine, I think If I was unaware of the potential hazard and continued to use the cards with those settings I would have probably fried my cards in short order, probably a few months or even a few weeks time as the load seen on them is very high at 2560x1440 with 3D Vision (typically no less than 75% constant, often around 99% load).

I don't know if youve read my previous post detailing my experience but after returning to the default vbios I am no longer seeing primary temps of 85-90 C, they are now back down to 75-78C.

I should be getting my Kraken G10's soon, of which I will be adding 12 (per card) Enzo Copper VGA Heat-Sinks to the VRM and VRAM area of the ACX cooler VRM cooling mid-plate. I should see a nice reduction in VRM temps as simply retaining the VRM cooling mid-plate from either an Asus DCU2, EVGA ACX or MSI Lightning cooler used in conjunction with the G10's 92mm fan yields 10-20C lower VRM temps. These copper heat-sinks are pretty weighty, placed right over the VRM's I imagine they will bring the temps down another 10 C or so.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835708009

And yes, they fit:

http://cdn.overclock.net/9/97/9704fcf1_1658401_10203096573512198_664858803_o.jpeg

I'm glad I was cognizant of my temps with the Skyn3t vbios and was reluctant to just set the slider to 200% as many here unknowingly think is safe to do. That would've been an expensive boo-boo ($1500).


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netxzero*
> 
> Hey guys, im fairly new here. I bought my 780ti from a previous owner back in July. Im just wondering, what are your highest OC clocks listed on GPU-z with the reference cooler and voltages? max overclock stable under stock voltage?


1241 on the default vbios (1.187V) DEPENDING on the game, i.e. I actually can't get away with ANY OC whatsoever in Tomb Raider (many actually have to under-clock their cards to play this game) which is ok considering the default EVGA SC ACX vbios is quite good. Max Payne 3 also will crash at 1241 core. All of the rest of the games are mostly solid here, with an occasional crash the norm (i.e. once per 3-4 hour play-session).

At 1.212V on the Sky3net vbios I can get away with slightly higher clocks, roughly another 26MHz on the core (1267 core) until I run into the same issues all over again. Sure, I have benches of 1281 core with this vbios, but as anyone knows passing Firestrike is absolutely not indicative of any kind of stability.

All of that said I am back on the default vbios, I didn't like the extra 10C temps for a marginal improvement in performance. The EVGA SC ACX vbios is very good, 1006 core - 1150 boost out of the box and my sample is, as I said, mostly stable at +100 core / +200 memory beyond that (1241 core actual).

Bench in signature.

If you haven't done so already, be sure to set an aggressive fan algorithm via Precision X to keep your temps in check. I have mine at 40% RPM at 30 C increasing linearly to 100% RPM at 65C. Doing this alone has helped drop the temps about 10C. There are other solutions depending on your budget, if you trace my posts back over the past few pages you'll find enough information on a relatively inexpensive ($100 per card) AIO solution that should drop your core temps 25-30 C and your VRM temps, depending on whether or not you have a VRM cooling-plate (and are willing to spend a bit more on quality copper heat-sinks) 10-25C as well.

(oh and I'm on 377.88, I think its a bit better than the newer 344.xx drivers which seem mostly Maxwell centered, I lost 1k in Firestrike going from 377.88 to 344.11 and many 3D Vision games suffered issues)


----------



## Imprezzion

Can anyone else confirm the 337 drivers working better then the 344's?


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Can anyone else confirm the 337 drivers working better then the 344's?


In Valley, 337.50 gives similar score with 340.66, 344.16 & 344.48.


----------



## nick779

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Could you describe what the experience was like? Did they literally explode? I assume the card was unusable from then on? I was playing around with the slider at 160% and was getting some pretty high temps in Unigine Valley for 10-15 minutes or so (85-90C primary). Fortunately I had the prudence to return the slider to 106% as I could discern no difference in stability (lack of artifacts) and performance with the increased Power Target, only about 4-5C higher temps.
> 
> I think I got lucky as I haven't had any issues with stability and the cards seem fine, I think If I was unaware of the potential hazard and continued to use the cards with those settings I would have probably fried my cards in short order, probably a few months or even a few weeks time as the load seen on them is very high at 2560x1440 with 3D Vision (typically no less than 75% constant, often around 99% load).
> 
> I don't know if youve read my previous post detailing my experience but after returning to the default vbios I am no longer seeing primary temps of 85-90 C, they are now back down to 75-78C.
> 
> I should be getting my Kraken G10's soon, of which I will be adding 12 (per card) Enzo Copper VGA Heat-Sinks to the VRM and VRAM area of the ACX cooler VRM cooling mid-plate. I should see a nice reduction in VRM temps as simply retaining the VRM cooling mid-plate from either an Asus DCU2, EVGA ACX or MSI Lightning cooler used in conjunction with the G10's 92mm fan yields 10-20C lower VRM temps. These copper heat-sinks are pretty weighty, placed right over the VRM's I imagine they will bring the temps down another 10 C or so.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835708009
> 
> And yes, they fit:
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/9/97/9704fcf1_1658401_10203096573512198_664858803_o.jpeg
> 
> I'm glad I was cognizant of my temps with the Skyn3t vbios and was reluctant to just set the slider to 200% as many here unknowingly think is safe to do. That would've been an expensive boo-boo ($1500).


My temps were at ~75-78C using a custom fan curve. Basically, I had oc scanner running without the artifact detector since it pushed harder. It kept throttling the core clock because it was pulling too much power so I slowly increased it, and the second I hit 150% I heard a loud POP and the pc shut off, a second or two later I heard POP POP and there was a little smoke coming from the ACX cooler. Wouldnt power on, my psu circuit breaker would trip every time I tried. Was able to boot it up with the pcie 6 and 8 pin power disconnected, but when I opened GPU z it read 2998mb of vram. After setting up an advance RMA and reflashing the stock bios. I figured what the hell lets pop the cooler off. I found 1 VRM that was totally missing, 2 with chunks missing and a cracked memory module.


----------



## Imprezzion

Thanks! Ofcourse one bench doesn't mean all that much but..

I had some driver related issues with BF4 on the 970 i traded with my Ti on 344.xx so i kind of wanna stick to 337 when my Ti arrives..


----------



## netxzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> 1241 on the default vbios (1.187V) DEPENDING on the game, i.e. I actually can't get away with ANY OC whatsoever in Tomb Raider (many actually have to under-clock their cards to play this game) which is ok considering the default EVGA SC ACX vbios is quite good. Max Payne 3 also will crash at 1241 core. All of the rest of the games are mostly solid here, with an occasional crash the norm (i.e. once per 3-4 hour play-session).
> 
> At 1.212V on the Sky3net vbios I can get away with slightly higher clocks, roughly another 26MHz on the core (1267 core) until I run into the same issues all over again. Sure, I have benches of 1281 core with this vbios, but as anyone knows passing Firestrike is absolutely not indicative of any kind of stability.
> 
> All of that said I am back on the default vbios, I didn't like the extra 10C temps for a marginal improvement in performance. The EVGA SC ACX vbios is very good, 1006 core - 1150 boost out of the box and my sample is, as I said, mostly stable at +100 core / +200 memory beyond that (1241 core actual).
> 
> Bench in signature.
> 
> If you haven't done so already, be sure to set an aggressive fan algorithm via Precision X to keep your temps in check. I have mine at 40% RPM at 30 C increasing linearly to 100% RPM at 65C. Doing this alone has helped drop the temps about 10C. There are other solutions depending on your budget, if you trace my posts back over the past few pages you'll find enough information on a relatively inexpensive ($100 per card) AIO solution that should drop your core temps 25-30 C and your VRM temps, depending on whether or not you have a VRM cooling-plate (and are willing to spend a bit more on quality copper heat-sinks) 10-25C as well.
> 
> (oh and I'm on 377.88, I think its a bit better than the newer 344.xx drivers which seem mostly Maxwell centered, I lost 1k in Firestrike going from 377.88 to 344.11 and many 3D Vision games suffered issues)


Thank you for your reply. I cannot spend anymore for the moment and i would rather wait for better AIOs to cool GPUs as what we have here in our country is just the G10 bracket and you should get yourself a 120mm AIO and not only that, VRM heatsinks are very very hard to find unless you can cannibalize an old motherboard or video card that you can see with the heatsinks and improvize that as a solution to your VRMs.

I got quite an aggressive user fan control under precision X with the fans at maximum at 80c. I never tried to OC past 1.1v as my 780ti stock voltage is 1.062v with a custom EVGA bios without boost. (I don't know where my friend had got this and how he flashed it as I bought this card from him.) What I have in my signature is just labeled as EVGA as the bios but not an EVGA card as EVGA warranty here sucks big time. My card is just a zotac reference 780ti.

with my current settings 1188/1879, it is stable all across the board with all games under 1.087v. with regard to the new drivers, I have not lost a score. I just had the the same score since the 377.xx and hovers around 10300-10400 under firestrike. My friend says that this card does not throttle but have not tested it because i got it for a bargain from him as 780Ti cards here cost around $750-850 depending on the variant and the class of the card and that is brand new. I got mine only for roughly $600 last July.


----------



## Naxxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> NaxxyGHZ780Ti.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Could you please make me understand a few things that arent very clear to me?

1)The max power table is at 400000mW but to make the card able to reach that i must enable it with OC-Guru( or any other OC software) raising the power targetslide to 133% right? And if yes and 133% is safe on air isnt there a way to just set the Power Target to always stay at 133% from bios not having to use a OC software?

2) The bios has the boost clock disabled but it still downclocks if idle or under a light load raising it up to 1150 on max load if i uderstood correctly. Lets say i tweak the value to 1228 or whatever i decide what is the difference from having a base clock of 1150 and a boost of 1228 instead of having only a TDP Base Clock of 1228?

I tried running a few Valley Benchmarks and with the Bios you made me at default values i dont reach 2600, with Power Target raised trough OC software @133% i reach 3000+ and with Core at 1228 with power target at 133% it goes up to 3200. So assuming i got it all right and the card is stable shouldn't i tweak the bios to make 133% PT and 1228 Clock as default so i can avoid using an OC software?

Thanks your help.

Cheers

Naxxy


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nick779*
> 
> My temps were at ~75-78C using a custom fan curve. Basically, I had oc scanner running without the artifact detector since it pushed harder. It kept throttling the core clock because it was pulling too much power so I slowly increased it, and the second I hit 150% I heard a loud POP and the pc shut off, a second or two later I heard POP POP and there was a little smoke coming from the ACX cooler. Wouldnt power on, my psu circuit breaker would trip every time I tried. Was able to boot it up with the pcie 6 and 8 pin power disconnected, but when I opened GPU z it read 2998mb of vram. After setting up an advance RMA and reflashing the stock bios. I figured what the hell lets pop the cooler off. I found 1 VRM that was totally missing, 2 with chunks missing and a cracked memory module.


Wow, sorry to hear about that, that is pretty explosive! Well I suppose I am in the clear, I was worried about some damage to my VRM's with that last Unigine Heaven run where the primary saw 91 C on the Skyn3t vbios








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netxzero*
> 
> Thank you for your reply. I cannot spend anymore for the moment and i would rather wait for better AIOs to cool GPUs as what we have here in our country is just the G10 bracket and you should get yourself a 120mm AIO and not only that, VRM heatsinks are very very hard to find unless you can cannibalize an old motherboard or video card that you can see with the heatsinks and improvize that as a solution to your VRMs.
> 
> I got quite an aggressive user fan control under precision X with the fans at maximum at 80c. I never tried to OC past 1.1v as my 780ti stock voltage is 1.062v with a custom EVGA bios without boost. (I don't know where my friend had got this and how he flashed it as I bought this card from him.) What I have in my signature is just labeled as EVGA as the bios but not an EVGA card as EVGA warranty here sucks big time. My card is just a zotac reference 780ti.
> 
> with my current settings 1188/1879, it is stable all across the board with all games under 1.087v. with regard to the new drivers, I have not lost a score. I just had the the same score since the 377.xx and hovers around 10300-10400 under firestrike. My friend says that this card does not throttle but have not tested it because i got it for a bargain from him as 780Ti cards here cost around $750-850 depending on the variant and the class of the card and that is brand new. I got mine only for roughly $600 last July.


Why only 1.1V? I thought that all reference based cards did 1.187V? What kind of card is this again and is there not a vbios here for it? Cant you simply order copper heat-sinks for the VRM area?


----------



## netxzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Why only 1.1V? I thought that all reference based cards did 1.187V? What kind of card is this again and is there not a vbios here for it? Cant you simply order copper heat-sinks for the VRM area?


what I mean is I never tried going over 1.1v but I know it can go as high as 1.212 under precision X because Im afraid that the temps would go more than 80c and temps is what really kills the hardware right?

My card is a Zotac GTX 780ti reference card as I dont like the looks of aftermarket cards and this is also what is indicated on my sig. It has already the EVGA custom bios but I dont know which one as I got this from my friend as what I have mentioned before. There is no such thing here right now for ordering VRM heat sinks unfortunately.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naxxy*
> 
> Could you please make me understand a few things that arent very clear to me?
> 
> 1)The max power table is at 400000mW but to make the card able to reach that i must enable it with OC-Guru( or any other OC software) raising the power targetslide to 133% right? And if yes and 133% is safe on air isnt there a way to just set the Power Target to always stay at 133% from bios not having to use a OC software?
> 
> 2) The bios has the boost clock disabled but it still downclocks if idle or under a light load raising it up to 1150 on max load if i uderstood correctly. Lets say i tweak the value to 1228 or whatever i decide what is the difference from having a base clock of 1150 and a boost of 1228 instead of having only a TDP Base Clock of 1228?
> 
> I tried running a few Valley Benchmarks and with the Bios you made me at default values i dont reach 2600, with Power Target raised trough OC software @133% i reach 3000+ and with Core at 1228 with power target at 133% it goes up to 3200. So assuming i got it all right and the card is stable shouldn't i tweak the bios to make 133% PT and 1228 Clock as default so i can avoid using an OC software?
> 
> Thanks your help.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Naxxy


Don't mess with the power slider unless you are experiencing stutters and frame drops!

Read my articles for further understanding on electric, electronics and physics inside your GK110:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_"You can always choose with the slider what ever power target your card will have: Min 300W - Max 600W, my advice has always been to leave PT at default 300W = 100% and only increase it if you see stutters or frame drops!
As soon as you increase the slider and your card is power hungry, the voltage will allow more current into the card (THE AMOUNT ALWAYS DEPENDING ON THE SLIDER) and usually with stock air coolers (ACX as well) that are *not capable of handling more than 350W of continued heat but to a much lesser extent a split second heat spike in the mosfets (VRM's)*! on top of that i see lots of people using kombustor, mining, oc scanner, occt etc *without knowing exactly how those programs should be run*,( If anyone interested in mining with 780Ti, PM *Gordan* for the safest settings) loading the card to an extreme generating more heat that the cooler can handle!



In RED the Power Mosfets (Actually DrMos Modules for High current DC-DC conversion) for core and Memory (U8-U13 = core, U98/U99 Memory)
(The problem with Mosfets is their tiny size, they generate huge amounts of heat and only have a very small size making it very difficult to dissipate all that heat effectively, if there is a heat spike, even with LN2 they just "blow"...)


In Yellow the Inductors (Current) [R22] for the core and [R33] for the memory

In BLUE the Capacitors (Voltage)



(An capacitor and inductor are similar in the way that a capacitor resists a change of a voltage and an inductor resists a change in current. The way how 'strong' they can resist depends on their value.)

In GREEN more Mosfets (4) and the NCP4206 Voltage controller 6 Phases




Unseen in the pic are: Memory voltage controller and the monitoring chip INA3221



Now:

ON AIR COOLING (STOCK COOLER, ACX, COOLER WITH LESS DISSIPATION THAN 350W

DON'T GO OVER:

With newer bios revisions: 300W x 120% PT = 360W
With older bios revisions: 330W x 110% PT= 363W

WATERCOOLING:

ANY BIOS REVISION: be extremely careful with anything over 450W!"_





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB/PrecisionX gets its hardware monitor readings from!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP with my formula:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)_





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_"...Voltage is just is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work, Current is the flow of electric charge and wattage is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage! *V * I = W* ("I" is the variable for current, or amperage, in electronics and physics. It stands for "Impetus".)








When you set a higher power limit, you are allowing for more amperage to be drawn, but it doesnt mean ITS drawing that amperage as its just a upper limit you set with the slider!
It depends on the load the card has from the software its running! The more harsher it is the more power it draws, voltage only will allow more amperage to flow.
Conductor materials tend to increase their resistivity with an increase in temperature!
The reasons for these changes in resistivity can be explained by considering the flow of current through the material. The flow of current is actually the movement of electrons from one atom to another under the influence of an electric field. Electrons are very small negatively charged particles and will be repelled by a negative electric charge and attracted by a positive electric charge. Therefore if an electric potential is applied across a conductor (positive at one end, negative at the other) electrons will "migrate" from atom to atom towards the positive terminal.
Only some electrons are free to migrate however. Others within each atom are held so tightly to their particular atom that even an electric field will not dislodge them. The current flowing in the material is therefore due to the movement of "free electrons" and the number of free electrons within any material compared with those tightly bound to their atoms is what governs whether a material is a good conductor (many free electrons) or a good insulator (hardly any free electrons).
The effect of heat on the atomic structure of a material is to make the atoms vibrate, and the higher the temperature the more violently the atoms vibrate.
In a conductor, which already has a large number of free electrons flowing through it, the vibration of the atoms causes many collisions between the free electrons and the captive electrons. Each collision uses up some energy from the free electron and is the basic cause of resistance. The more the atoms jostle around in the material the more collisions are caused and hence the greater the resistance to current flow.
So to sum it up, we want lower temperatures which lead to lower electrical resistance, hence having less heat produced as waste and more power to our Titans/780´s cores to OC higher!
HEAT KILLS!
Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit.
The lower the temperature the better! My advice is always go water, that way your VRM's are roughly the same temperature as the core, max VRM's operating temperature is 85C (voltage controller, caps etc) on some parts and others( mosfets) 125C (Absolute MAX), so, hitting 80C on the core means that other VRM components are above spec temp and others and below!
Rule of the thumb in semi-conductors is 10C less doubles the elements life, also leakage current increases exponentially (leakage current doubles for every 8 to 10 °C increase in temperature). This is a very good reason to try to keep the operating temperature as low as possible!







"_



Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Naxxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Don't mess with the power slider unless you are experiencing stutters and frame drops!
> 
> Read my articles for further understanding on electric, electronics and physics inside your GK110:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _"You can always choose with the slider what ever power target your card will have: Min 300W - Max 600W, my advice has always been to leave PT at default 300W = 100% and only increase it if you see stutters or frame drops!
> As soon as you increase the slider and your card is power hungry, the voltage will allow more current into the card (THE AMOUNT ALWAYS DEPENDING ON THE SLIDER) and usually with stock air coolers (ACX as well) that are *not capable of handling more than 350W of continued heat but to a much lesser extent a split second heat spike in the mosfets (VRM's)*! on top of that i see lots of people using kombustor, mining, oc scanner, occt etc *without knowing exactly how those programs should be run*,( If anyone interested in mining with 780Ti, PM *Gordan* for the safest settings) loading the card to an extreme generating more heat that the cooler can handle!
> 
> 
> 
> In RED the Power Mosfets (Actually DrMos Modules for High current DC-DC conversion) for core and Memory (U8-U13 = core, U98/U99 Memory)
> (The problem with Mosfets is their tiny size, they generate huge amounts of heat and only have a very small size making it very difficult to dissipate all that heat effectively, if there is a heat spike, even with LN2 they just "blow"...)
> 
> 
> In Yellow the Inductors (Current) [R22] for the core and [R33] for the memory
> 
> In BLUE the Capacitors (Voltage)
> 
> 
> 
> (An capacitor and inductor are similar in the way that a capacitor resists a change of a voltage and an inductor resists a change in current. The way how 'strong' they can resist depends on their value.)
> 
> In GREEN more Mosfets (4) and the NCP4206 Voltage controller 6 Phases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unseen in the pic are: Memory voltage controller and the monitoring chip INA3221
> 
> 
> 
> Now:
> 
> ON AIR COOLING (STOCK COOLER, ACX, COOLER WITH LESS DISSIPATION THAN 350W
> 
> DON'T GO OVER:
> 
> With newer bios revisions: 300W x 120% PT = 360W
> With older bios revisions: 330W x 110% PT= 363W
> 
> WATERCOOLING:
> 
> ANY BIOS REVISION: be extremely careful with anything over 450W!"_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
> "TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL
> 
> 
> 
> (where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)
> 
> Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:
> 
> 
> 
> It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB/PrecisionX gets its hardware monitor readings from!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
> The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
> Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
> YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
> Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
> It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP with my formula:
> 
> aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _"...Voltage is just is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work, Current is the flow of electric charge and wattage is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage! *V * I = W* ("I" is the variable for current, or amperage, in electronics and physics. It stands for "Impetus".)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you set a higher power limit, you are allowing for more amperage to be drawn, but it doesnt mean ITS drawing that amperage as its just a upper limit you set with the slider!
> It depends on the load the card has from the software its running! The more harsher it is the more power it draws, voltage only will allow more amperage to flow.
> Conductor materials tend to increase their resistivity with an increase in temperature!
> The reasons for these changes in resistivity can be explained by considering the flow of current through the material. The flow of current is actually the movement of electrons from one atom to another under the influence of an electric field. Electrons are very small negatively charged particles and will be repelled by a negative electric charge and attracted by a positive electric charge. Therefore if an electric potential is applied across a conductor (positive at one end, negative at the other) electrons will "migrate" from atom to atom towards the positive terminal.
> Only some electrons are free to migrate however. Others within each atom are held so tightly to their particular atom that even an electric field will not dislodge them. The current flowing in the material is therefore due to the movement of "free electrons" and the number of free electrons within any material compared with those tightly bound to their atoms is what governs whether a material is a good conductor (many free electrons) or a good insulator (hardly any free electrons).
> The effect of heat on the atomic structure of a material is to make the atoms vibrate, and the higher the temperature the more violently the atoms vibrate.
> In a conductor, which already has a large number of free electrons flowing through it, the vibration of the atoms causes many collisions between the free electrons and the captive electrons. Each collision uses up some energy from the free electron and is the basic cause of resistance. The more the atoms jostle around in the material the more collisions are caused and hence the greater the resistance to current flow.
> So to sum it up, we want lower temperatures which lead to lower electrical resistance, hence having less heat produced as waste and more power to our Titans/780´s cores to OC higher!
> HEAT KILLS!
> Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
> Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit.
> The lower the temperature the better! My advice is always go water, that way your VRM's are roughly the same temperature as the core, max VRM's operating temperature is 85C (voltage controller, caps etc) on some parts and others( mosfets) 125C (Absolute MAX), so, hitting 80C on the core means that other VRM components are above spec temp and others and below!
> Rule of the thumb in semi-conductors is 10C less doubles the elements life, also leakage current increases exponentially (leakage current doubles for every 8 to 10 °C increase in temperature). This is a very good reason to try to keep the operating temperature as low as possible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "_
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Thanks for all the info bit more clear now









So summing it up you are telling me that with your bios i should only touch the Core Vaules eventualy ?


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netxzero*
> 
> what I mean is I never tried going over 1.1v but I know it can go as high as 1.212 under precision X because Im afraid that the temps would go more than 80c and temps is what really kills the hardware right?
> 
> My card is a Zotac GTX 780ti reference card as I dont like the looks of aftermarket cards and this is also what is indicated on my sig. It has already the EVGA custom bios but I dont know which one as I got this from my friend as what I have mentioned before. There is no such thing here right now for ordering VRM heat sinks unfortunately.


Well the default EVGA 780 Ti SC ACX vbios does 1.187V out-of-the-box! I believe nearly every other non-reference 780 Ti with a reference PCB does as well. I think youre good up to 1.187V.

You say you acquired the Zotac used from a friend and the default vbios was EVGA? I tried looking for you on the Zotac site but apparently they don't offer any vbios for download. Are you on the original EVGA vbios or the Skyn3t one? If it's a reference PCB, I could be mistaken but I think it will take any vbios since its essentially an Nvidia PCB with a non-reference cooler. To elaborate, if you were to line up a reference 780 Ti, a Zotac 780 Ti and an EVGA 780 Ti SC ACX the only only difference would the cooler design. The vbios might/should be interchangeable. If you want, you can try my default SC ACX vbios, it is in my opinion the best vbios for reference PCB 780 Ti. I went into the specifics a few posts ago but to sum up the Skyn3t vbios only extends the stable core frequency by 26MHz, from 1241 to 1267MHz, but adds well over 10C in temperatures.

In regards to your question, in the case of the Skyn3t vbios it isn't simply a matter of higher voltage, as the increase from 1.187 to 1.212V seems rather inconsequential, the entire behavior of the vbios has been altered, there is no longer the "boost" function and/or throttling, whatever your max frequency is will be the max frequency, if your GPU hits 90C well there is no more throttling. I've tried both back to back and there was only a marginal improvement in performance with the Skyn3t vbios, but well over 10C temps in both benchmarks and games: http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/13860

PM me if you want to give this vbios a try, I'll send it to you.

Concerning the heat-sinks or nearly any other product, FrozenCPU DOES ship to Italy:

http://www.frozencpu.com/help/h18/Ordering_from_outside_of_the_US.html#25

Here are those 9mm high Enzotech copper heat-sinks (if you go with the G10, I'd also look into the Corsair H55, seems the best bang-for-the-buck option for the G10 GPU solution)

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7191/vid-106/Enzotech_BCC9_Memory_Ramsinks_-_14mm_x_14mm_x_9mm_-_8_Pack_BMR-C1L.html


----------



## matthew3041230

Has ANY one else SEEN this????? MSI 780 TI LIGHTING????

I am VERY curious if this was just custom build for the OC challenge, or a pre-order then send out... or an upcoming card...?? What is your all's take?

I dont mean to hijack/spam, if it appears this way, then I will remove post.. but I thought this was very interesting to us all.. it's a beautiful card with an extra board that controls it...

Check it out here: http://www.jagatreview.com/2014/10/sneak-peek-msi-gtx-780-ti-lightning-moa-edition-vga-para-gladiator/

I tried to make out what vddc chip it had.. but the photo wasn't close enough to see... any ideas?

*edit*

You will need to translate the page...


----------



## Imprezzion

It will probably be supported in terms of voltage by either a new MSI Afterburner ''SE Lightning Edition'' or only by MSI Afterburner Extreme (pretty much for sponsored overclockers only and only send by MSI on invite with a personal license).

Does look like a absolute beast of a card but I find the timing a bit wierd.. I mean, a heavily custimized GTX980 Lightning should in theory be miles faster in overclocking / benches.


----------



## matthew3041230

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> It will probably be supported in terms of voltage by either a new MSI Afterburner ''SE Lightning Edition'' or only by MSI Afterburner Extreme (pretty much for sponsored overclockers only and only send by MSI on invite with a personal license).
> 
> Does look like a absolute beast of a card but I find the timing a bit wierd.. I mean, a heavily custimized GTX980 Lightning should in theory be miles faster in overclocking / benches.


That was my next thoughts, exactly... then.. perhaps hyothetically,. K|ngP|n GTX 980 Ti, anyone??? Jesus..

Well before filling up the thread on cards we cant get, and dreaming on ones not yet made, I will say also.. that Lighting is an absolutely beastly looking card and I am like you, I bet it's Nvidia & MSI's baby.. they got together, and hand/custom built it layer by layer... betting... Just for the competition... Dang. Nice to see it though!

Thanks for your input.

Matthew


----------



## alancsalt

Translate from: Indonesian
*specially made just for the race*
Quote:


> The world's largest overclocking competition, the MSI Master Overclocking Arena 2014 underway. As we know, in the event the biggest race in the history of the overclocking, MSI stated that they would use the GTX 780TI MOA Lightning Edition. Yes, the graphics card which is specially made just for the race is not mass-produced, and only used for the race. So far, there are only 19 VGA is in the World!
> 
> Team members who qualified for the JagatOC that Leontius son Jesse aka 'bboyjezz' has been in Taiwan and received a graphics card to compete. Curious as to what the GTX 780 Ti MOA Edition is specially made for MOA 2014? Check out his sneak peek below!
> 
> As the pamphlet given to MSI, the graphics card does not come with the default cooler (HSF), due to its later course using Liquid Nitrogen cooling! MSI also remove features that are not related to overclocking, such as Triple Level LEDs, which although quite a fancy to use the gamers / modders, but almost useless for overclockers. So VGA is created with only one aim: maximum overclocking!
> 
> Inside the box, there is no other equipment available, is really just a VGA without HSF and an external control panel for VGAnya (which we will discuss later)
> 
> The Card
> 
> MSI uses a design completely new PCB on the MSI GTX 780 Ti MOA Lightning Edition. VRM (Voltage Regulator Module) it has a different design than ever during this - Phase 16 for the GPU, and 3-phase for the video memory, and has a power input connector 8 + 8 + 6 pin! Certainly the design of the power supplier can give tremendous power to the GPU.
> 
> External Control Panel
> 
> And of all the new, MOA Lightning Edition 780 Ti has an external control panel to set the voltage (vGPU, Vmem, and VPLL). With this external card, overclockers can adjust the GPU voltage of their on-the-fly in real-time without additional software like MSI Afterburner!


----------



## matthew3041230

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Translate from: Indonesian
> *specially made just for the race*


Link please? I would like to read that. Thanks for the info.. now I can stop spamming about it.. lol









This is interesting to say the least, at least to me.. imagine the price of those on EBay.. lol

Matthew


----------



## alancsalt

I finished translating it (with Google) and added it to that post you quote. The original is in Indonesian.....as per this post : http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/13910#post_23068834


----------



## matthew3041230

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I finished translating it (with Google) and added it to that post you quote. The original is in Indonesian.....as per this post : http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/13910#post_23068834


Okay, thanks, I appreciate that.. This will be an interesting read!

Matthew


----------



## Imprezzion

But, do the cards go to the participants or do they stay in MSI's property. If they actually get sold then they will be extremely valuable as they are much more rare then even the ARES cards for example.


----------



## matthew3041230

I suspect the same thing....only 19...bout the least made high end card I've heard about...it would be highly collectable. That prolly least made card out there....


----------



## Luciferxy

As I recall last year or earlier this year there was similar events using the lightning (with the cooler). I think those cards went to the participants, as one of them was being sold online after the events. For some hefty amount of money though


----------



## lilchronic

someone is selling a 780Ti MOA on hwbot


----------



## Imprezzion

Know what guys? I'll ask my contact at MSI for some more info..
I'll update once I have more.


----------



## matthew3041230

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Know what guys? I'll ask my contact at MSI for some more info..
> I'll update once I have more.


Yea, I saw that and was astounded.... Wouldn't it be nice for some of the folks on here that are vet' OC'rs to get thier hands on one of these dudes and mod/volt it outta the sky? Good luck man.. I'd all ears for the info you can bring back... Thanks!

Matthew


----------



## Imprezzion

Ok, got a reply back.

What he said is that those cards are pretty much only used for internal testing. Primarily overclocking tests.

They are also used by MOA participants in more extensive overclocking tests and some world record attemps.

They are not available to the ''consumer'' and will be MSI internal only.

EDIT: When I asked if they'd become available for the public at some point his reply was: Not for the time being. So, it's imo very unlikely they will be somehow released any time soon if they get released at all.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Ok, got a reply back.
> 
> What he said is that those cards are pretty much only used for internal testing. Primarily overclocking tests.
> 
> They are also used by MOA participants in more extensive overclocking tests and some world record attemps.
> 
> They are not available to the ''consumer'' and will be MSI internal only.
> 
> EDIT: When I asked if they'd become available for the public at some point his reply was: Not for the time being. So, it's imo very unlikely they will be somehow released any time soon if they get released at all.


Those cards were rejected since day one by Nvidia Greenlight program due to its overclockability and implicit danger of high RMA volume!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Imprezzion

Figured as much.

Shame nVidia is limiting overclocking this much








It really is a shame but somehow I can understand it as well.
Then again, what does nVidia have to lose if MSI gets more RMA's.. It's MSI's problem if the Lightning gets a lot of RMA's.. Not nVidia's right?

Just got confirmation my Ti is on it's way. Should arrive tomorrow morning around 10:30 - 11:00 knowing the delivery routine in my neighbourhood. Can't wait to have a go at it


----------



## matthew3041230

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Ok, got a reply back.
> 
> What he said is that those cards are pretty much only used for internal testing. Primarily overclocking tests.
> 
> They are also used by MOA participants in more extensive overclocking tests and some world record attemps.
> 
> They are not available to the ''consumer'' and will be MSI internal only.
> 
> EDIT: When I asked if they'd become available for the public at some point his reply was: Not for the time being. So, it's imo very unlikely they will be somehow released any time soon if they get released at all.


Thats interesting... Well, afterall Nvidia has discontinued the 700 series, so in reality Im not surprised... But still, Id like to get my hands on one of those!

Matthew


----------



## matthew3041230

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Figured as much.
> 
> Shame nVidia is limiting overclocking this much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really is a shame but somehow I can understand it as well.
> Then again, what does nVidia have to lose if MSI gets more RMA's.. It's MSI's problem if the Lightning gets a lot of RMA's.. Not nVidia's right?
> 
> Just got confirmation my Ti is on it's way. Should arrive tomorrow morning around 10:30 - 11:00 knowing the delivery routine in my neighbourhood. Can't wait to have a go at it


That is true... Though, if it's a GPU itself that has been fryed...well, doesn't Nvidia have to eat that and replace it?
I too have new dual 780 Posieden Platinums that will be here sometime tomorrow as well. I missed getting the MSI 780 Ti Gaming for $389.00 on Newegg by about 30 minutes....price went back through the roof by the time I got my cash on the card. So, the posiedens will do exactly what I need them to do and I got them very cheap too. Just a little over $300 each. So, Im not gonna complain to much... Though, silly as it may be, I loooked harrrd at the Titan Z for $900 that I saw too...... but passed it over.

Matthew


----------



## Quadrider10

hi guys! need some help with my new asus 780 ti. its the stand DCU2 one. it seems to be voltage locked. in both AB and GPU tweak, i can not adjust voltage past stock. i tried modding the CFG file in AB, but that only results in lower than stock voltage and crashes before i can even log onto my windows. help please! i just got this card, so flashing a new bios is sorta not my thing rite now!

Thanks!


----------



## netxzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Well the default EVGA 780 Ti SC ACX vbios does 1.187V out-of-the-box! I believe nearly every other non-reference 780 Ti with a reference PCB does as well. I think youre good up to 1.187V.
> 
> You say you acquired the Zotac used from a friend and the default vbios was EVGA? I tried looking for you on the Zotac site but apparently they don't offer any vbios for download. Are you on the original EVGA vbios or the Skyn3t one? If it's a reference PCB, I could be mistaken but I think it will take any vbios since its essentially an Nvidia PCB with a non-reference cooler. To elaborate, if you were to line up a reference 780 Ti, a Zotac 780 Ti and an EVGA 780 Ti SC ACX the only only difference would the cooler design. The vbios might/should be interchangeable. If you want, you can try my default SC ACX vbios, it is in my opinion the best vbios for reference PCB 780 Ti. I went into the specifics a few posts ago but to sum up the Skyn3t vbios only extends the stable core frequency by 26MHz, from 1241 to 1267MHz, but adds well over 10C in temperatures.
> 
> In regards to your question, in the case of the Skyn3t vbios it isn't simply a matter of higher voltage, as the increase from 1.187 to 1.212V seems rather inconsequential, the entire behavior of the vbios has been altered, there is no longer the "boost" function and/or throttling, whatever your max frequency is will be the max frequency, if your GPU hits 90C well there is no more throttling. I've tried both back to back and there was only a marginal improvement in performance with the Skyn3t vbios, but well over 10C temps in both benchmarks and games: http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/13860
> 
> PM me if you want to give this vbios a try, I'll send it to you.
> 
> Concerning the heat-sinks or nearly any other product, FrozenCPU DOES ship to Italy:
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/help/h18/Ordering_from_outside_of_the_US.html#25
> 
> Here are those 9mm high Enzotech copper heat-sinks (if you go with the G10, I'd also look into the Corsair H55, seems the best bang-for-the-buck option for the G10 GPU solution)
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7191/vid-106/Enzotech_BCC9_Memory_Ramsinks_-_14mm_x_14mm_x_9mm_-_8_Pack_BMR-C1L.html


Thanks for the reply.

My Zotac 780ti is a reference card and my friend told me that he had it flashed with an EVGA bios. I just dont know what EVGA bios that is, I can try to send a screenshot of the GPUZ for it if that helps. My card has that bios, I just dont have the idea on how to know what bios it is or how to flash gpu bios in the first place. Im just a noob on flashing bioses for gpus. My card does not boost, I have my overclock settings tested. Temps are 76c under company of heroes 2 and this is the highest temp that my card reaches which is hotter compared when running firestrike and I have a manual fan curve with fans at 100% at 80c. I just want to OC more and reach the 1200mhz mark or more and make it my 24/7 clocks provided that I got good temps with it.

Are you saying with regard to the bios that you are using is that you are getting 10c less or 10c more? I live in asia and ambient temps usually hovers around 30-32c. I dont think that i would get the G10 bracket as i dont want to remove the gorgeous titan cooler out just for the sake of overclocking less than 100mhz more.

If there will be a 980Ti with the AIO like the 295x2, well I might be interested on getting one hehehe.


----------



## vulcan78

how do you recover from a bad flash?


----------



## Imprezzion

Put in a second GPU or use the onboard to boot the PC, then flash the ''bad flashed'' card from DOS with nvflash using the -2 switch for example.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Put in a second GPU or use the onboard to boot the PC, then flash the ''bad flashed'' card from DOS with nvflash using the -2 switch for example.


Phew, I got lucky, I was able to re-flash even though Windows couldn't use the GPU's (error 34?). What happened was that, having just installed my G10's I was doing some benches and was getting a crash in Heaven 4.0 with clocks that are mostly stable everywhere else (1241 core). I believe the mistake I made was that I decided to flash back to the Skynet vbios after experiencing a display driver failure. The secondary card was refusing the flash, so I re-flashed the primary back to the original vbios and reset and the 800x400 resolution and the secondary appearing as "VGA Device" under Device Manger really started to get me panicked.

Anyhow, I ended up getting a stupid display driver failure in Heaven at 1.212V (1254 core) anyway! Upon some research it seems that Heaven is not a good bench for stability, with many reporting display driver failure on default clocks, doh!

That aside, these G10's are AWESOME. In Valley, with the Skynet vbios, primary temps before and after G10:

ACX Cooler a.k.a. "The Banshee", 1254 core:

Primary 87 C
Secondary 78 C

G10's, a.k.a "The Kraken", 1254 core:

Primary 64 C
Secondary 61 C

Default vbios, ACX, 1241 Core:

Primary: 76 C
Secondary: 69 C

Default vbios, G10's, 1241 Core:

Primary: 61 C
Secondary: 59 C

Default vbios, G10's, 1241 Core, Side-panel removed:

Primary 54 C
Secondary 54 C

But the most amazing thing about these G10's is that they are nearly, and I mean nearly inaudible, unlike the ACX coolers that would reach a fevered pitch whilst dumping all of the heat in the case.

Oh and things were a bit cramped in the Air 540 so that is with only one Noiseblocker E-Loop B-12P pulling at only 50% RPM. These AIO's really need access to cool air, hence the huge improvement in performance with the side-panel removed.

I still can't believe how quiet my rig is now, unbelievably awesome. Will upload a vid to youtube soon.


----------



## Imprezzion

What kind of VRM cooling are you using. The stock ACX baseplate?
My card should come in today from the dude I traded with and mine has a Accelero Hybrid II installed on it.
It's a 100% reference MSI card and the ref. cooler is still with it. I'm thinking of putting the ref one back just for looks. I am going to mod the LED logo to be blue or white in stead of green tho. Green don't look good in my cases color scheme


----------



## z0ki

Hey guys I got my second classy today with a 3rd on the way i installed it with a fresh install of the latest drivers enabled SLI all is good.

My question is regarding overclocking. Currently my whole loop is under water (acrylic 900D build) and I noticed that my first card (that is under water) has lost it's overclock even when I disable 'syncing overclocks'

I've seen some people report that they can have separate clocks but I seem to be unable to achieve this? My first card is overclocked to 1476mhz and the 2nd is just at stock clocks (flashed with skyn3t LN2 bios)

Is anyone able to give some insight into this? I rather just have my card I currently have under water to perform as normal and just leave the one on air at stock till all my blocks and backplate get installed once the 3rd card arrives.


----------



## PhazeDelta1

Hello. I have a question and hopefully someone can help me. I recently acquired a MSI 780 Ti Gaming card and I went and loaded the bios for it in the OP and noticed that my voltage wil not go any higher than 1.085v. When I initially installed the card and booted my pc, the stock voltage went up to 1.20v. So my question is what am I doing wrong. Is there something else I need? Thanks


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> hi guys! need some help with my new asus 780 ti. its the stand DCU2 one. it seems to be voltage locked. in both AB and GPU tweak, i can not adjust voltage past stock. i tried modding the CFG file in AB, but that only results in lower than stock voltage and crashes before i can even log onto my windows. help please! i just got this card, so flashing a new bios is sorta not my thing rite now!
> Thanks!


Uninstall drivers with DDU and OC utilities and delete their install folders inside Program files (x86), reboot, re-install driver and Afterburner, then read my guide for the DCUII:
Quote:


> Go to profiles folder inside Afterburner folder :
> 
> 
> 
> Now open the: VEN_10DE&DEV_1004&SUBSYS_27843842&REV_A1&BUS_3&DEV_0&FN_0.... files inside the profiles folder and add
> these lines:
> 
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection = 0
> VDDC_CHL8318_Detection = 44h
> 
> Now save and close notepad and restart Afterburner, it will ask you to reboot!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> how do you recover from a bad flash?


Do this:
Quote:


> Shutdown pc remove the PSU power cable
> Remove both 8pin cable from GPU
> Press power button in the rig to discharge the PSU and the rest of power in the circuit board
> Wait about a minute ( two minutes recommended )
> Plug back the PSU power cable
> Do not plug back the two 8pin power cable to GPU.
> Turn on PC boot into UEFI or Bios and enable IGPU ( GPU integrated in the CPU ) if you don't have extra GPU to put in the first slot exit and save
> Boot into windows and wait just a bit for drivers to load
> Open GPU-Z you will see the GPU there but you cannot use it yet because it is only powered by PCI-E only
> Open Ez3flash and flash back to working bios or vBios and have fun!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhazeDelta1*
> 
> Hello. I have a question and hopefully someone can help me. I recently acquired a MSI 780 Ti Gaming card and I went and loaded the bios for it in the OP and noticed that my voltage wil not go any higher than 1.085v. When I initially installed the card and booted my pc, the stock voltage went up to 1.20v. So my question is what am I doing wrong. Is there something else I need? Thanks


Re-install drivers after flash and use PrecisionX with K-boost function to get 1,212V!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## PhazeDelta1

Ok. I'll give that a shot. One more thing, doesn't kboost keep your voltage at a constant value?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhazeDelta1*
> 
> One more thing, doesn't kboost keep your voltage at a constant value?


Yep, that's what it does.


----------



## Naxxy

After a lot of help from OccamRazor (tnx







) i finally got my 780ti Ghz Edition working as a charm with no more hangs and excellent performance. Been running stable for more then 2 days @ 1215 core and 1722 vram.

Now im left with the last issue......the temperatures. To keep the card in the mid 70°s i must enable a custom fan profiles and make the fans spin above 65% and they become very loud for my ears so id like to opt for another cooling solution.

Was evaluating the Accelero Hybrid 2 or the Kraken G10 paired with Kraken G41. I was thinking of leaving the orginal Ghz Edition backplate on so probably the Kraken would be the best solution for me.

Any feedback from someone more experienced then me in this kind of stuff would be welcome









Cheers

Naxxy


----------



## PhazeDelta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Re-install drivers after flash and use PrecisionX with K-boost function to get 1,212V!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Thanks for the info. That did the trick.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Yep, that's what it does.


Alright, thanks.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhazeDelta1*
> 
> Ok. I'll give that a shot. One more thing, doesn't kboost keep your voltage at a constant value?


Just disable it when you don't game and/or bench (just hit default in PX)!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## PhazeDelta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Just disable it when you don't game and/or bench (just hit default in PX)!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


OK. Thanks again.


----------



## Magras67

hey OccamRazor, I am has the search(research) of one bios for my gtx 780ti evga sc (ref cooler) rev of bios 80.80.34.00.80

Exist you he(it)?

Thank you and sorry for my English


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magras67*
> 
> hey OccamRazor, I am has the search(research) of one bios for my gtx 780ti evga sc (ref cooler) rev of bios 80.80.34.00.80
> 
> Exist you he(it)?
> 
> Thank you and sorry for my English


 skyn3tEVGA780Tireference.zip 135k .zip file


Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Magras67

you are the best !
thank you


----------



## Imprezzion

Is it normal to hit 106-110% power with that EVGA reference BIOS on 1.212v (just stock what the BIOS does load) and 1256Mhz?
I was stress testing it after completely custom building it's cooling (update about that soon w/ pics) and in Fire Strike Extreme for example i'm seeing a constant ~107% power.

I thought it would be more like the 780 BIOS's which loaded at like, 60% power..

My Accelero Hybrid II custom build cooling is btw doing a insane job at cooling the core. It's not even getting anywhere near 50c even on 1.212v..

1281 seems stable on 1.212v.. No heat at all. VRM cooling feels warm to the touch but I can just hold on to it.
Core never even got to 50c. Been benching for a solid hour now and hottest MSI AB's seen is 49c.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> What kind of VRM cooling are you using. The stock ACX baseplate?
> My card should come in today from the dude I traded with and mine has a Accelero Hybrid II installed on it.
> It's a 100% reference MSI card and the ref. cooler is still with it. I'm thinking of putting the ref one back just for looks. I am going to mod the LED logo to be blue or white in stead of green tho. Green don't look good in my cases color scheme


I'm using the ACX base-plates in conjunction with about 12 Enzotech 9mm copper heat-sinks, 6 of which reside directly over the VRM's and the other 6 over the VRAM:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835708009&cm_re=enzotech_bcc9-_-35-708-009-_-Product

Although the temps look stellar in Valley eventually they warm up to 65-70C during extended play-periods with a good deal of heat-soak on the cards themselves. The back-plates are piping hot, I don't remember them getting that hot but I have reversed and obstructed the two lower 120mm fan's; they were previously bringing in ample cool air over the GPU's and are now pulling heat out of the H55 radiators that are sitting behind them. I'm thinking about picking up a small, quiet house fan and putting it in front of the GPU's. Everything down there is hot, the tubing and the cards themselves.

I'm also seeing subtle artifacts in some games during testing (AC4: Black Flag) but can't reliably attribute them to hot VRM (they aren't squarish, which from what I understand is indicative of VRAM artifacts).

G10 fans are on high and the copper heat-sinks are on there and independent testing of VRM cooling mid-plates alone has shown a 10-20 C reduction in VRM temps so I don't know what the issue is or if I just never noticed the artifacts before.

Is MSI related to Gigabyte? In my opinion, aside from some coil whine, the Gigabyte 970 and 980's are the ones I would go for this time around but both are nice.

If youre sticking with 780 Ti (the VRM area has moved to the SLI bridge side of the GPU with the 970, outside of the G10's 92mm fan's effective area) and you can afford to do so I recommend the G10's though, how quiet they operate is mind-blowing. I don't know if youve ever heard EVGA ACX cards but at full song they are very noticeable, and that's one by itself, two in SLI make for a very cacophonous case. If you have your fans at near idle speeds, pause for a second, that's what the G10's sound like. Its eerie to be playing a game with 99% load across both GPU's and that's all you hear. You wouldn't think its a big deal, especially using Astro A50's, but during moments of inaction where I have grown accustomed to the din of the ACX coolers there is this quiet serenity that is really, really nice.


----------



## netxzero

Anybody who can recognize what evga bios is this?


----------



## Imprezzion

Accelero Hybrid II inside the stock cooler housing.
Stock fan, rear heatsink and VRM side of the baseplate fit and cards own fan is working as well and controlled by the card. LED logo works. Accelero's massive extra rear heatsink mounted as well.. Did have to remove the locking clip for the PCI-E slot but k.

Settings:
EVGA reference skyn3t BIOS.
1.212v load.
1267Mhz core.
4000Mhz VRAM.
30% idle fanspeed for the stock fan. 50% speed under load.
Pump & rad fans constant 12v. Not loud at all btw. Low RPM fans.
20c ambient.
Idle 23c.
Full load 60 minutes 48c.
Card around where the VRMs are gets warm to the touch but nothing more. IR thermo reads around 55c peak temps on the PCB behind the VRMs.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netxzero*
> 
> Anybody who can recognize what evga bios is this?


It might be EVGA 780 Ti SC ACX but I am not positive as I am on that vbios and my bios version is: 80.80.34.00.80 (P2083-0030). I believe the numbers in parentheses might be the GPU identity. It is possible that you have an older version of the SC ACX vbios and that there has since been a revision (or more).

Googling your vbios did yield this hit which corroborates the idea:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/volt-mods/316236-evga-gtx-780-ti-sc-acx-volt-powertragetmod-gesucht-80-80-30-00-80-p2083-0030-a.html


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accelero Hybrid II inside the stock cooler housing.
> Stock fan, rear heatsink and VRM side of the baseplate fit and cards own fan is working as well and controlled by the card. LED logo works. Accelero's massive extra rear heatsink mounted as well.. Did have to remove the locking clip for the PCI-E slot but k.
> 
> Settings:
> EVGA reference skyn3t BIOS.
> 1.212v load.
> 1267Mhz core.
> 4000Mhz VRAM.
> 30% idle fanspeed for the stock fan. 50% speed under load.
> Pump & rad fans constant 12v. Not loud at all btw. Low RPM fans.
> 20c ambient.
> Idle 23c.
> Full load 60 minutes 48c.
> Card around where the VRMs are gets warm to the touch but nothing more. IR thermo reads around 55c peak temps on the PCB behind the VRMs.


Wow that is amazing, is that a Kraken X41 or Corsair H80i? What were you running for an hour for the load? I am seeing 54 C in Valley with the G10's but during extended play periods I am seeing temps in the mid 60's (AC4: Black Flag, 3D Vision, 2560x1440, 75-99% load constant). There is some compromise here with the acoustics though as the single Noiseblocker B-12 P's pulling on the rads are only at 60% RPM. The temps drop another 4-5 C at 80% RPM but then the noise is slightly on the annoying side.

Is it possible to hybridize the Accelero Hybrid and the Kraken G10? I would try that but I have an air cooler sitting over my primary.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naxxy*
> 
> After a lot of help from OccamRazor (tnx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) i finally got my 780ti Ghz Edition working as a charm with no more hangs and excellent performance. Been running stable for more then 2 days @ 1215 core and 1722 vram.
> 
> Now im left with the last issue......the temperatures. To keep the card in the mid 70°s i must enable a custom fan profiles and make the fans spin above 65% and they become very loud for my ears so id like to opt for another cooling solution.
> 
> Was evaluating the Accelero Hybrid 2 or the Kraken G10 paired with Kraken G41. I was thinking of leaving the orginal Ghz Edition backplate on so probably the Kraken would be the best solution for me.
> 
> Any feedback from someone more experienced then me in this kind of stuff would be welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Naxxy


If youre sticking with GHz back-plate you could simply add a bunch of copper heat-sink's to the top of it, mimicking the Accelero Hybrid:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835708012&cm_re=copper_heat-sink-_-35-708-012-_-Product


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Wow that is amazing, is that a Kraken X41 or Corsair H80i? What were you running for an hour for the load? I am seeing 54 C in Valley with the G10's but during extended play periods I am seeing temps in the mid 60's (AC4: Black Flag, 3D Vision, 2560x1440, 75-99% load constant). There is some compromise here with the acoustics though as the single Noiseblocker B-12 P's pulling on the rads are only at 60% RPM. The temps drop another 4-5 C at 80% RPM but then the noise is slightly on the annoying side.
> 
> Is it possible to hybridize the Accelero Hybrid and the Kraken G10? I would try that but I have an air cooler sitting over my primary.


The Accelero Hybrid is indeed a sort of H55 like cooler. It's AIO as well.
Problem is, it has no VRM or VRAM cooling. None. Just the massive heatsink on th eback that's supposed to draw heat through the PCB.
And I like the stock coolers looks. Sooo build this









I ran Fire Strike Extreme looped for 60 minutes btw (the demo movie looped so it won't cut out between tests and have a constant load)


----------



## z0ki

Can the 780 Ti Classified have independent overclocks in SLI? Because no matter what I do the clocks are synced up together and it's giving me grey hairs! I have it so be 'not synced' but yet they're both overclocking the same when I am looking to do it independently?


----------



## z0ki

Just checked the ASIC for my second card and it's at 77.0% whilst my first is 73.8%

So what will this actually mean? Is is best to keep the 77.0% card in the 3rd slot and 73.8% card in the first slot? Or swap them around or it simply doesn't matter?

I'm assuming the second will overclock higher @ lower voltages?

Both cards are also using Samsung memory so what will this help with? I remember awhile ago I read here it's better to have 2 cards running same branded memory (eg: Samsung)

Anyone able to inform me on this so I am able to understand it a bit better?


----------



## lilchronic

just unlocked my 780Ti gigabyte oc 1.3v


----------



## Luciferxy

That is with hard mod right ?

Any artifacts @ that voltage & gpu speed ?


----------



## Bastard0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> just unlocked my 780Ti gigabyte oc 1.3v


Ref model or not?
I've tried to soft volt mod my ref Gigabyte gtx 780TI
Added
[settings]
VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h
Slider to 1300 unlocked at MSI AB, but in real testings voltage still below 1.2V


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard0*
> 
> Ref model or not?
> I've tried to volt mod my ref Gigabyte gtx 780TI
> Added
> [settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h
> Slider to 1300 unlocked at MSI AB, but in real testings voltage still below 1.2V


non ref GV-N78TOC-3GD http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125489




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> That is with hard mod right ?
> 
> Any artifacts @ that voltage & gpu speed ?


AB mod
http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/19300_50#post_21277044

still need further testing and will have to check with a DMM but it;s later going to bed


----------



## melodystyle2003

Well done!
I am wondering why i do get quite large vdrop from 1.3V to 1.24V.
edit: below 1.24V


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> AB mod
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/19300_50#post_21277044
> 
> still need further testing and will have to check with a DMM but it;s later going to bed


Wow, so it works then ... Oh, did you disable the LLC also ?

I'm gonna try it soon since I have the same card as you.


----------



## kater

hey guys, just a quick question - what's the RPM of the fan in idle / desktop? I know the card (original blower version) is said to be v quiet when not loaded, but can't find any info on the exact RPM; I understand the cooler is the same as on 780 and Titan, right?


----------



## Thetbrett

hey Occam... While playing BL pre sequel, i noticed that while the clocks where at a low 928hz, the volts were still at 1.212v, this was with your bios for Galaxy V2, no OC at all, but i was running Precision X for info
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Just checked the ASIC for my second card and it's at 77.0% whilst my first is 73.8%
> 
> So what will this actually mean? Is is best to keep the 77.0% card in the 3rd slot and 73.8% card in the first slot? Or swap them around or it simply doesn't matter?
> 
> I'm assuming the second will overclock higher @ lower voltages?
> 
> Both cards are also using Samsung memory so what will this help with? I remember awhile ago I read here it's better to have 2 cards running same branded memory (eg: Samsung)
> 
> Anyone able to inform me on this so I am able to understand it a bit better?


at those ASIC levels, there will be little difference. Don't think about it too much. Run the cards one at a time, and put the card with the highest temps in the first slot. I was asking Occam because I am using their modded bios I sent to them, and was wondering why it volted to 1.212v all the time with no OC.


----------



## Imprezzion

Aaaah well mine with Hynix won't do 4000mhz VRAM stable.. Got some funky colors and it hard locked








Oh well. Back to 3900Mhz it is.

@ Gigabyte WF3 OC, yes it works but not always. It uses a NCP4208 controller and most of the times the 4206 mod works (needs 4:20h most of the times tho).

@ Vdrop question, it's because LLC is still at it's stock setting. All cards drop that far. Use the LLC mod to counter drop. Only use it on watercooled cards above 1.212v tho as the load on the VRM's increases a LOT. The gigabyte might do alright as it has beefy VRM's and very well cooled but it's not recommended on air over 1.212v.

I might use it myself tbh. Card runs 1267/1280 stable on 1.212v but if LLC can pull that to 1306 or more my goal is reached. And yes, my VRM cooling is plenty to run that. Heck, i wouldn't even be afraid to run ~1.25v LLC modded tbh..


----------



## Naxxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> If youre sticking with GHz back-plate you could simply add a bunch of copper heat-sink's to the top of it, mimicking the Accelero Hybrid:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835708012&cm_re=copper_heat-sink-_-35-708-012-_-Product


Could be a good idea to enhance passive heat dissipation but i will always need to change Gigabyte cooler if i want less noise and lower temps


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> @ Vdrop question, it's because LLC is still at it's stock setting. All cards drop that far. Use the LLC mod to counter drop. Only use it on watercooled cards above 1.212v tho as the load on the VRM's increases a LOT. The gigabyte might do alright as it has beefy VRM's and very well cooled but it's not recommended on air over 1.212v.
> 
> I might use it myself tbh. Card runs 1267/1280 stable on 1.212v but if LLC can pull that to 1306 or more my goal is reached. And yes, my VRM cooling is plenty to run that. Heck, i wouldn't even be afraid to run ~1.25v LLC modded tbh..


Does any LLC mod actually work on a 780Ti? I used it on my old GTX 780, but I thought it didn't work with the Ti...


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Does any LLC mod actually work on a 780Ti? I used it on my old GTX 780, but I thought it didn't work with the Ti...


Depends on the card, some work with it, others dont


----------



## Imprezzion

Well, I tested it and it works half. It applies it, and the voltage goes up and is stable, but the card black screens within seconds of heavy load with the fan going 100%.
Had this on several 780's as well.. Still not sure what casues it in the LLC mod...

Plus, the BIOS I am using now doesn't have a high enough power limit. It only runs at 300w 100% and 116% 350w max. I'd like to keep this max wattage tho just for protection of the VRM's until i can get a proper temperature measurement done with the IR thermo.


----------



## lilchronic

the LLC mod does not work for my card it crashes with LLC-0

does anyone have the command to get it back i cant find it i thought it was /wi3.20,10,de or something ?


----------



## Imprezzion

I used the tool from the 780 thread. Zawarudo MSI AB Beta 18 tool works with MSI AB 4.
You can put it back to disabled with that as well.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I used the tool from the 780 thread. Zawarudo MSI AB Beta 18 tool works with MSI AB 4.
> You can put it back to disabled with that as well.


i got it, just had it backwards msiafterburner /wi3.20.de,10

and also i cant seem to get past 1.3v ?


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i got it, just had it backwards msiafterburner /wi3.20.de,10
> 
> and also i cant seem to get past 1.3v ?


try /wi3.20.de,0A

thatll halve the vdroop, may or may not stable

Also 1.3> requires batch file


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Uninstall drivers with DDU and OC utilities and delete their install folders inside Program files (x86), reboot, re-install driver and Afterburner, then read my guide for the DCUII:
> 
> Do this:
> 
> Re-install drivers after flash and use PrecisionX with K-boost function to get 1,212V!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Thanks for the help with the bad flash although I already got that sorted, I may try K-Boost, even though it is somewhat of a pain to activate and deactivate it with SLI (entire screen flashing sequence seems to take a minute or so) if it might help with stability at higher clocks. I heard that often times display driver crashes occur because of precipitous fluctuations in voltage, not necessarily inadequate voltage, keeping the volts at 1.212V would surely help with this but depending on the length of play periods probably diminish the life of the GPU.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naxxy*
> 
> After a lot of help from OccamRazor (tnx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) i finally got my 780ti Ghz Edition working as a charm with no more hangs and excellent performance. Been running stable for more then 2 days @ 1215 core and 1722 vram.
> 
> Now im left with the last issue......the temperatures. To keep the card in the mid 70°s i must enable a custom fan profiles and make the fans spin above 65% and they become very loud for my ears so id like to opt for another cooling solution.
> 
> Was evaluating the Accelero Hybrid 2 or the Kraken G10 paired with Kraken G41. I was thinking of leaving the orginal Ghz Edition backplate on so probably the Kraken would be the best solution for me.
> 
> Any feedback from someone more experienced then me in this kind of stuff would be welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Naxxy


I'm seeing stellar, and I mean STELLAR performance out of my G10' - H55's now that I've added fans to the radiators for push-pull. Temps have come down another 10 C over what I've previously reported. Peak temps in both Heaven and Valley are 52C primary and secondary, down from 87C and 79C. VRM area has probably come down 20C as well as Asus DCII owners who've retained their VRM cooling mid-plates have reported a 15C drop as those cards report VRM temps and I've added about half a pound of enzotech copper heat-sinks directly to the VRM area of the ACX mid-plates.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1487012/official-nzxt-kraken-g10-owners-club/2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> The Accelero Hybrid is indeed a sort of H55 like cooler. It's AIO as well.
> Problem is, it has no VRM or VRAM cooling. None. Just the massive heatsink on th eback that's supposed to draw heat through the PCB.
> And I like the stock coolers looks. Sooo build this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ran Fire Strike Extreme looped for 60 minutes btw (the demo movie looped so it won't cut out between tests and have a constant load)


See above, if you can run the back-plate portion of the Accelero Hybrid and the fan portion of the G10 and add some copper heat-sinks to the VRM and VRAM area I'd imagine you'd have a cooling solution approaching full water-block performance for half the price.

The EVGA back-plates that I've retained and am using in conjunction with the G10's get very warm, meaning they are conveying some of the heat generated to the open air, even without any heat-sinks attached to them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> just unlocked my 780Ti gigabyte oc 1.3v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...snip...


AB or hard-mod? I think I might be ready to step up to 1.25-1.3V with the stellar performance I'm seeing with my G10's although on second thought I think I might wait to pick up an IR thermometer as others who've upped the voltage to 1.3V have seen a big jump in VRM temps vs. 1.187 or 1.212V.


----------



## vulcan78

Update:

Well I'm back on the Skyn3t vbios as it wouldn't pass Heaven on the default vbios at 1241 core / 1850 memory. I've even managed to up the memory to 1900. No artifacts, stable. Temps are amazing with two fans on the H55's.

Temps:

51 and 50C.

HeavenG10sDay21254core-1900memorystable.jpg.JPG 75k .JPG file


Benchmark result:

FPS: 121.9
Score: 3070

HeavenG10sDay2benchmark.jpg 123k .jpg file


I think I'll stick with the Skyn3t vbios, reason I didn't like it before was because I was seeing primary temps of 87C in both Heaven and Valley, even with the side-panel removed and the ACX coolers running an aggressive fan algorithm (100% RPM at 65C). With peak temps of 50C and likely a 20C drop on the VRM's you would have to be stupid to run 1.212V!

Update: I tried pushing the core to 1267MHz but was getting a lot of artifacts in Heaven, and although it did pass Heaven, which is a good indicator of stable clocks, it failed Firestrike thereafter.

So it seems 1254MHz core is the limit, both artifact and stability wise, at 1.212V. I then tried increasing the memory from +300 to +450MHz and saw no improvement in performance in both Firestrike and Heaven but I was getting a few squarish artifacts in the latter, which is indicative of too high a memory OC, so I dialed it back to +300. Temps were fine, they didn't exceed 49C primary and secondary in Heaven this time around (slightly lower ambient).


----------



## netxzero

too bad i was up to 1.2v then 1235mhz core stable.. temps went up as high as 81c under tomb raider max settings vsync off..


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netxzero*
> 
> too bad i was up to 1.2v then 1235mhz core stable.. temps went up as high as 81c under tomb raider max settings vsync off..


I got your PM, apparently I can't attach .rom files but if you want I can email it to you. Yeah I was seeing 80-85C on the primary in Tomb Raider with the Skyn3t vbios before the G10's. Now its 50C max all the time! I ordered some more Enzotech copper heat-sinks, this time to put on the EVGA back-plates as surprisingly they get quite warm, approaching hot even. This time around I got the taller ones as I'm not space limited:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835708008&cm_re=enzotech_heat_sinks-_-35-708-008-_-Product

I'll be putting 4 over the VRAM area and the other 4 over the VRM area on each card.

I also ordered a Data Vac as now my rig is completely open with the filter for the front case-fans removed as now the fans are exhausting from the radiators, no point in filtering that! The modded lower back fan has been turned around as intake and side-panel is removed. Cleaning is going to be an every other day affair so I figured I'd get the Data Vac as soon as possible:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16896367002&cm_re=data_vac-_-96-367-002-_-Product


----------



## TONSCHUH

If noise is no issue, then maybe try some EBM-Papst-Fan's for a push / pull setup of a Radiator etc.

I removed the stock-fan's of a Thermaltake FRIO OCK and replaced them with 2x 4112NH4 (AirFlow: 355m3/h) and paired them with a NZXT. - Sentry Mesh Fan Controller.





My 2600k was Prime95-stable @5047MHz with that setup and is still alive and working fine under water in my wife's rig (24/7 OC only @4500MHz).

EBM-Papst has plenty good fan's, so maybe have a look around on their website.

I bought mine from here: Click


----------



## Naxxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> I'm seeing stellar, and I mean STELLAR performance out of my G10' - H55's now that I've added fans to the radiators for push-pull. Temps have come down another 10 C over what I've previously reported. Peak temps in both Heaven and Valley are 52C primary and secondary, down from 87C and 79C. VRM area has probably come down 20C as well as Asus DCII owners who've retained their VRM cooling mid-plates have reported a 15C drop as those cards report VRM temps and I've added about half a pound of enzotech copper heat-sinks directly to the VRM area of the ACX mid-plates.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1487012/official-nzxt-kraken-g10-owners-club/2000
> See above, if you can run the back-plate portion of the Accelero Hybrid and the fan portion of the G10 and add some copper heat-sinks to the VRM and VRAM area I'd imagine you'd have a cooling solution approaching full water-block performance for half the price.
> 
> The EVGA back-plates that I've retained and am using in conjunction with the G10's get very warm, meaning they are conveying some of the heat generated to the open air, even without any heat-sinks attached to them.
> AB or hard-mod? I think I might be ready to step up to 1.25-1.3V with the stellar performance I'm seeing with my G10's although on second thought I think I might wait to pick up an IR thermometer as others who've upped the voltage to 1.3V have seen a big jump in VRM temps vs. 1.187 or 1.212V.


Thanks for the info i decided to go with the G10 too. Havent made up my mind yet on the AiO water cooler to match with it looking in to Kraken 31 or 41 atm ill post something on the G10 thread to get some feedback there


----------



## melodystyle2003

Can you please post some GPU-Z sensor tab screenshots while idling and/or running a 3D application? I would like to check VDDC current (in Amperes) and power (in Watts) values.

TIA


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netxzero*
> 
> too bad i was up to 1.2v then 1235mhz core stable.. temps went up as high as 81c under tomb raider max settings vsync off..


hey, that's still better than may previous 780 ti classy that runs stable only up to 1188mhz @1.212v









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netxzero*
> 
> Anybody who can recognize what evga bios is this?


this one? http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/148122/evga-gtx780ti-3072-131101.html


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naxxy*
> 
> Thanks for the info i decided to go with the G10 too. Havent made up my mind yet on the AiO water cooler to match with it looking in to Kraken 31 or 41 atm ill post something on the G10 thread to get some feedback there


Well I was confronted with the same decision only recently and am completely satisfied with the H55's. From what I gather the "Cam Software" that the X31 and X41 use are problematic which you can corroborate in the amazon reviews. The X31 and X41 DO have an additional 4" of tubing, but this is only a positive feature if the distance from your VGA to mounting point requires it, otherwise its an additional 4" of tubing that needs to be dealt with. For instance, I have my radiators sitting right in front of my GPU's like this (this isn't my actual rig, but same case, an Air 540):

corsair_zps29aa9bb2.jpg 65k .jpg file


The Corsair H55's can be found for $50 SHIPPED through Newegg on ebay, whereas the X31 is $70 and the X41 approaching $100.

If youre space-limited and are introducing two AIO's into your system for SLI, you may need to reconsider the X41's as they will require two 140mm mounting positions and will then need to be mounted in a certain way (actual footprint exceeds 140mm on two sides of radiator).

Performance: Be sure to pick up another fan or two for the rad(s) as my independent testing has shown OVER 10C reduction in temps. During benchmarking and extended play-periods, i.e. both Valley and Heaven and hours upon hours of Crysis 3 at ~75% load in 3D at 2560x1440 peak temps don't exceed 52C primary and secondary whereas previously with only one fan pulling out of the case temps in Valley and Heaven were 61 and 58C primary and secondary and during extended play-periods heat-soak would set in with resultant temps of 65 and 60C and slowly climbing. Primary actually hit 70C in AC4: Black Flag (~90% load nearly constant), which is what prompted me to experiment with the additional fans. Brief benches are a joke, temps don't exceed 43C in Firestrike lol!

What this equates to is a drop of 35C as previously primary was hitting 87C in Heaven and Valley with the same Skyn3t vbios. 87C vs. 52C. Temps on the VRM area have also likely fallen 20C as owners of Asus DCU2 cards, which report VRM temp's, are reporting a 15C reduction having retained the VRM cooling plates of that cooler by itself, not with the multiple Enzotech copper heat-sinks I've placed directly on the ACX VRM mid-plates beneath the 92mm VRM cooling fan. 20C may actually be a conservative estimate, VRM area may actually be cooler than that but I won't know for sure without an IR thermometer. Things are about to get cooler as I've ordered 16 more Enzotech copper heat-sinks, this time the 14mm tall variety as I'll be placing these on the back-plates themselves, 4 over the VRAM and the other 4 on the VRM side of the cards as the back-plates are HOT, which is a good thing, as they are actually performing their intended function, aside from being merely aesthetic "dust-shields".

If you already have back-plates, simply peel off the foam from the G10 mounting bracket(s). If you don't have back-plates, and can afford them, I highly recommend them as they will prevent PCB flex from over-tightening the G10's and will function as heat-sinks as mentioned above. I'm also using and recommend Gelid Extreme TIM.

The H55's ROCK, they have a small footprint, are absolutely quiet, and make the G10's price/performance ratio truly stellar. You can get the G10-H55's going for $80 out the door but if you truly want solid performance expect to add the cost of a 120mm fan or two of your choosing and another $17 to $35 in Enzotech copper heat-sinks to be placed over the VRM area, assuming youre retaining a VRM cooling mid-plate from a non-reference cooler.

These 9mm tall 'BCC9' ones fit between the card and the G10's fan, the 14mm tall ones will not: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835708009&cm_re=enzotech_copper_heat-sinks-_-35-708-009-_-Product

I highly recommend taking a look at "Faceman's" mini-guide here before getting started with this project:

http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/232654-kraken-g10-help/

*Edit:*

"Right now if the perfect time for someone to do this mod, never before has it been this cheap.

G10 Bracket for $10 from Tigerdirect.com

H55 from NCIXUS.com for $46"

http://www.overclock.net/t/1487012/official-nzxt-kraken-g10-owners-club/1990


----------



## Naxxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Well I was confronted with the same decision only recently and am completely satisfied with the H55's. From what I gather the "Cam Software" that the X31 and X41 use are problematic which you can corroborate in the amazon reviews. The X31 and X41 DO have an additional 4" of tubing, but this is only a positive feature if the distance from your VGA to mounting point requires it, otherwise its an additional 4" of tubing that needs to be dealt with. For instance, I have my radiators sitting right in front of my GPU's like this (this isn't my actual rig, but same case, an Air 540):
> 
> corsair_zps29aa9bb2.jpg 65k .jpg file
> 
> 
> The Corsair H55's can be found for $50 SHIPPED through Newegg on ebay, whereas the X31 is $70 and the X41 approaching $100.
> 
> If youre space-limited and are introducing two AIO's into your system for SLI, you may need to reconsider the X41's as they will require two 140mm mounting positions and will then need to be mounted in a certain way (actual footprint exceeds 140mm on two sides of radiator).
> 
> Performance: Be sure to pick up another fan or two for the rad(s) as my independent testing has shown OVER 10C reduction in temps. During benchmarking and extended play-periods, i.e. both Valley and Heaven and hours upon hours of Crysis 3 at ~75% load in 3D at 2560x1440 peak temps don't exceed 52C primary and secondary whereas previously with only one fan pulling out of the case temps in Valley and Heaven were 61 and 58C primary and secondary and during extended play-periods heat-soak would set in with resultant temps of 65 and 60C and slowly climbing. Primary actually hit 70C in AC4: Black Flag (~90% load nearly constant), which is what prompted me to experiment with the additional fans. Brief benches are a joke, temps don't exceed 43C in Firestrike lol!
> 
> What this equates to is a drop of 35C as previously primary was hitting 87C in Heaven and Valley with the same Skyn3t vbios. 87C vs. 52C. Temps on the VRM area have also likely fallen 20C as owners of Asus DCU2 cards, which report VRM temp's, are reporting a 15C reduction having retained the VRM cooling plates of that cooler by itself, not with the multiple Enzotech copper heat-sinks I've placed directly on the ACX VRM mid-plates beneath the 92mm VRM cooling fan. 20C may actually be a conservative estimate, VRM area may actually be cooler than that but I won't know for sure without an IR thermometer. Things are about to get cooler as I've ordered 16 more Enzotech copper heat-sinks, this time the 14mm tall variety as I'll be placing these on the back-plates themselves, 4 over the VRAM and the other 4 on the VRM side of the cards as the back-plates are HOT, which is a good thing, as they are actually performing their intended function, aside from being merely aesthetic "dust-shields".
> 
> If you already have back-plates, simply peel off the foam from the G10 mounting bracket(s). If you don't have back-plates, and can afford them, I highly recommend them as they will prevent PCB flex from over-tightening the G10's and will function as heat-sinks as mentioned above. I'm also using and recommend Gelid Extreme TIM.
> 
> The H55's ROCK, they have a small footprint, are absolutely quiet, and make the G10's price/performance ratio truly stellar. You can get the G10-H55's going for $80 out the door but if you truly want solid performance expect to add the cost of a 120mm fan or two of your choosing and another $17 to $35 in Enzotech copper heat-sinks to be placed over the VRM area, assuming youre retaining a VRM cooling mid-plate from a non-reference cooler.
> 
> These 9mm tall 'BCC9' ones fit between the card and the G10's fan, the 14mm tall ones will not: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835708009&cm_re=enzotech_copper_heat-sinks-_-35-708-009-_-Product
> 
> I highly recommend taking a look at "Faceman's" mini-guide here before getting started with this project:
> 
> http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/232654-kraken-g10-help/
> 
> *Edit:*
> 
> "Right now if the perfect time for someone to do this mod, never before has it been this cheap.
> 
> G10 Bracket for $10 from Tigerdirect.com
> 
> H55 from NCIXUS.com for $46"
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1487012/official-nzxt-kraken-g10-owners-club/1990


Thanks a lot for all the info and links you posted. + Rep


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naxxy*
> 
> Thanks a lot for all the info and links you posted. + Rep


Glad to be of help, also irrespective of what Corsair says POSITION YOUR FANS AS EXHAUST. You DO NOT WANT them as intake; my 780 Ti's heat up my entire 12x12 room in a matter of an hour, I imagine they would bring the inside of your case well beyond 100F in no time.


----------



## RobDS

My Asus GTX780TI-DC2OC-3GD5 Bricked it self with a bios update in the ASUS GPU Tweak software i fixed that with the Official skyn3t GTX 780 Ti vBios but i don't have the stock bios i may need it as i am having problems with a new computer, if anyone can link the file if you have it please.


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobDS*
> 
> My Asus GTX780TI-DC2OC-3GD5 Bricked it self with a bios update in the ASUS GPU Tweak software i fixed that with the Official skyn3t GTX 780 Ti vBios but i don't have the stock bios i may need it as i am having problems with a new computer, if anyone can link the file if you have it please.


Don't have it unfortunately, but I have an other question. What are your OC results with the skyn3t BIOS? I'm planning on buying the DC2 because the price dropped significantly in my country. But I'd like for it to be able to achieve at least 1250 mhz (or not much below that number). And how's noise at higher rpm?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobDS*
> 
> My Asus GTX780TI-DC2OC-3GD5 Bricked it self with a bios update in the ASUS GPU Tweak software i fixed that with the Official skyn3t GTX 780 Ti vBios but i don't have the stock bios i may need it as i am having problems with a new computer, if anyone can link the file if you have it please.


The official bios for the dc2oc is this one:

80.80.34.00.AS02.zip 135k .zip file


Source

I would definitely double check everything prior flashing.


----------



## Someone09

Gave my 2nd GPU the GC Extreme treatment today.

Before:


After:


Also, this is how the stock thermal paste looked like


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> Gave my 2nd GPU the GC Extreme treatment today.
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> Also, this is how the stock thermal paste looked like


That's how they all look, even my EVGA SC ACX. As far as your displayed data, max of .975V is that an error? Also, I noticed that your primary fan is only getting up to 70% and secondary 50%, I would definitely get in there with Precision X and set those fans to 100% at 65-70C, depending on your noise level tolerance, that should bring the temps down. You should be seeing MUCH better than only a 2-3C improvement on your secondary GPU with GC Extreme, AT LEAST 5 if not a 7C reduction vis a vis factory TIM. I believe part of the issue is that although the superior TIM CAN and IS conveying the heat more effectively to your heat-sinks your heat-sinks ARE NOT conveying that heat to the open air as your fans are not running full bore.

I'm assuming these are reference coolers? Yeah 86C at only .975V is definitely indicative of reference cooler performance with default fan algorithms.

Also, how did you apply the TIM? I recommend bucking conventional "wisdom" and applying GC Extreme the way they recommend, a light coat via the spread method with the included spreader. You will cover the entire GPU this way, not just an oval or circular portion of it.

But again, the main issue seems not to be the effectiveness of the TIM but your heat-sinks inability to get that heat out into the open air.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naxxy*
> 
> Thanks for the info i decided to go with the G10 too. Havent made up my mind yet on the AiO water cooler to match with it looking in to Kraken 31 or 41 atm ill post something on the G10 thread to get some feedback there


Let me share my extensive, recent research into these AIO's. Having been blown away by the smaller Corsair AIO's performance on my 780 Ti's I just picked up a Corsair H60 to replace my Phanteks PH-TC14PE air cooler. With the applied Corsair promo code is it actually cheaper than the H55 on Newegg until the 10th of Nov ($59 out the door). The difference between the H55 and the H60 is an improved fan with higher static pressure and CFM resulting in 4C lower temps and in my opinion a more aesthetically pleasing pump design. The H55, H60 and H75 all share a nearly identical radiatior (H75 is actually 2mm thinner, at 25mm). There will only be a slight improvement in performance replacing the PH-TC14PE air-cooler, of about 5-7C, as performance testing has shown identical performance between the H75, which is essentially an H60 with two fans in push-pull instead of one, and these tests were done with Arctic Cooling MX-2 thermal compound, and I will be using Gelid GC Extreme, a TIM that is about 7C cooler.

I will be adding a second fan to the H60 of superior performance (Noiseblocker Bionic E-Loop B-12P's, 75 CFM) that I just happen to already have on hand so the performance should actually be superior to that of the H75.

I would avoid the H80i and H100i like the plague as there are a plethora of reports of "bricked" pumps and Corsair "Link" software refusing to cooperate to be found on the inter-web. Yes, apparently the H80i and H100i have a BIOS in the pump itself and apparently Corsair has a bunch of monkeys writing their software programming, the relatively decent mechanical quality of the AIO's themselves notwithstanding.

Although the H80i excels in various AIO comparison tests, offering comparable if not superior performance to the 240mm H100i, this performance is mostly attributable to the fact that like the H75 it comes with two fans in push-pull. You can get comparable performance with both the entry level H55 and H60 units by adding a second fan for significantly less ($60 vs. $100) and not have a potential SNAFU with the overly-complicated pumps (a BIOS in the pump itself, what could possibly go wrong?!).

My motivation for replacing the air-cooler is that my GPU back-plates are getting VERY hot under sustained load and although I could add a bunch of 14mm tall Enzotech BMR-C1 heat-sinks to the secondary, around the VRAM and VRM areas, the existing air-cooler is sitting right over the VRM area of my primary GPU.

I ordered four packs of Enzotech BMR-C1 heat-sinks (32 altogether) and will be placing 10 over the VRM area and 6 around the VRAM area of each card. These should be about as effective as Accelero Hybrid's heat-sink back-plate.

There will also be vastly improved airflow over the primary GPU's back-plate with the air-cooler replaced by the AIO.

Take note that if youre retaining a VRM cooling mid-plate from a non-reference cooler to be used in conjunction with the Kraken G10 and want to address VRM cooling further by adding copper heat-sinks (don't get cheap with this, copper is far superior than aluminum) that the 14mm tall Enzotech BMR-C1's wont clear the mounting bracket and fan, you will need to use the 9mm tall version instead.

I picked up three packs of these (24 total) and have 6 around the VRAM area an 6 right over the VRM area on each card.


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> Gave my 2nd GPU the GC Extreme treatment


That max temp is not that far off from the stock thermal paste, around 2 deg C ?


----------



## TONSCHUH

I ran last night an Unigine Heaven 4 Benchmark, with the following settings:

- OpenGL
- 1920x1080
- Full-Screen
- Ultra-Preset
- Extreme Tessellation

My temps went with a slightly further OC (1.212V, VRAM +75MHz, Core +75MHz, no Boost-Clock, Base-Core-Clock 1150MHz, Base-Memory-Clock 7000MHz, Power-Target 116%, Temp-Target 94C) up to 89C.

I will start saving for an extension of my EK-CPU-Loop, because I have not enough space in my case for a Kraken-Setup and I hope to get a bit lower temps that way too.

My CPU-Loop is based on an EK Kit X240 Liquid Cooling Kit, which I would like to extend with the following parts:

- 2x EK-FC780 GTX WF3 - Acetal+Nickel
- 2x EK-FC780 GTX WF3 Backplate - Black
- 1x EK-FC Terminal DUAL Serial 3-Slot or 1x EK-FC Terminal DUAL Parallel 3-Slot (what's the difference ?)
- 2x EK-Ekoolant EVO UV BLUE (Concentrate 100ml)
- 1/2" PrimoChill Anti-Kink Coil (UV Blue)
- 3/8in.ID x 1/2in.OD PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Tubing (Crystal Clear)
- 1x EK-CoolStream RAD XTC (140)
- 2x Noctua 140mm NF-A14 industrialPPC IP52 PWM Fan (Max 3000RPM)

I'm not sure yet which rad I will put after the GPU's and which one after the CPU. I guess it would be maybe better to use the 240mm-Rad for the GPU's and the 140mm-Rad for the CPU.

Maybe I'm then able to push the GPU's a bit further. Fingers crossed, that I will be still able to get all the parts.

It's sad that the Aussie-Dollar is so low atm.


----------



## Naxxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Let me share my extensive, recent research into these AIO's. Having been blown away by the smaller Corsair AIO's performance on my 780 Ti's I just picked up a Corsair H60 to replace my Phanteks PH-TC14PE air cooler. With the applied Corsair promo code is it actually cheaper than the H55 on Newegg until the 10th of Nov ($59 out the door). The difference between the H55 and the H60 is an improved fan with higher static pressure and CFM resulting in 4C lower temps and in my opinion a more aesthetically pleasing pump design. The H55, H60 and H75 all share a nearly identical radiatior (H75 is actually 2mm thinner, at 25mm). There will only be a slight improvement in performance replacing the PH-TC14PE air-cooler, of about 5-7C, as performance testing has shown identical performance between the H75, which is essentially an H60 with two fans in push-pull instead of one, and these tests were done with Arctic Cooling MX-2 thermal compound, and I will be using Gelid GC Extreme, a TIM that is about 7C cooler.
> 
> I will be adding a second fan to the H60 of superior performance (Noiseblocker Bionic E-Loop B-12P's, 75 CFM) that I just happen to already have on hand so the performance should actually be superior to that of the H75.
> 
> I would avoid the H80i and H100i like the plague as there are a plethora of reports of "bricked" pumps and Corsair "Link" software refusing to cooperate to be found on the inter-web. Yes, apparently the H80i and H100i have a BIOS in the pump itself and apparently Corsair has a bunch of monkeys writing their software programming, the relatively decent mechanical quality of the AIO's themselves notwithstanding.
> 
> Although the H80i excels in various AIO comparison tests, offering comparable if not superior performance to the 240mm H100i, this performance is mostly attributable to the fact that like the H75 it comes with two fans in push-pull. You can get comparable performance with both the entry level H55 and H60 units by adding a second fan for significantly less ($60 vs. $100) and not have a potential SNAFU with the overly-complicated pumps (a BIOS in the pump itself, what could possibly go wrong?!).
> 
> My motivation for replacing the air-cooler is that my GPU back-plates are getting VERY hot under sustained load and although I could add a bunch of 14mm tall Enzotech BMR-C1 heat-sinks to the secondary, around the VRAM and VRM areas, the existing air-cooler is sitting right over the VRM area of my primary GPU.
> 
> I ordered four packs of Enzotech BMR-C1 heat-sinks (32 altogether) and will be placing 10 over the VRM area and 6 around the VRAM area of each card. These should be about as effective as Accelero Hybrid's heat-sink back-plate.
> 
> There will also be vastly improved airflow over the primary GPU's back-plate with the air-cooler replaced by the AIO.
> 
> Take note that if youre retaining a VRM cooling mid-plate from a non-reference cooler to be used in conjunction with the Kraken G10 and want to address VRM cooling further by adding copper heat-sinks (don't get cheap with this, copper is far superior than aluminum) that the 14mm tall Enzotech BMR-C1's wont clear the mounting bracket and fan, you will need to use the 9mm tall version instead.
> 
> I picked up three packs of these (24 total) and have 6 around the VRAM area an 6 right over the VRM area on each card
> 
> 
> .


Hmmm i was about to hit the button on H80i...... ill need to dig further on it after what i read from you. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Someone09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> That's how they all look, even my EVGA SC ACX.


My other card looked much better. Not as much TIM as well.
Funny thing they even used different thermal pads on the VRMs and different kind of screws.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Also, I noticed that your primary fan is only getting up to 70% and secondary 50%, I would definitely get in there with Precision X and set those fans to 100% at 65-70C, depending on your noise level tolerance, that should bring the temps down.


Under BF4 the fan of the first card spins up to around 77% which is as far as I am comfortable with.
And just to be clear, I didn´t post my results because I need lower my temps. Well, I mean lower temps are always nice. But I am fine for now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> You should be seeing MUCH better than only a 2-3C improvement on your secondary GPU with GC Extreme, AT LEAST 5 if not a 7C reduction vis a vis factory TIM.


Well, the card is kept at around 81°C-83°C which is all I need. I suppose if I would have set the fans to 100% before and after the treatment the difference would have been bigger.
One the top card the difference was much bigger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> That max temp is not that far off from the stock thermal paste, around 2 deg C ?


Yup.


----------



## marcus556

Anyone happen to have the stock bios for the, GTX780TI-3GD5 780ti card? I need to flash it back to the original so i can send it to someone. This card was owned by a previous owner before me and he left the skynet bios on here. Thanks!

http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=GTX780TI-3GD5


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcus556*
> 
> Anyone happen to have the stock bios for the, GTX780TI-3GD5 780ti card? I need to flash it back to the original so i can send it to someone. This card was owned by a previous owner before me and he left the skynet bios on here. Thanks!
> 
> http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=GTX780TI-3GD5


Here: http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=&manufacturer=Asus&model=GTX+780+Ti&interface=&memType=&memSize=


----------



## Bastard0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> - 1x EK-FC Terminal DUAL Serial 3-Slot or 1x EK-FC Terminal DUAL Parallel 3-Slot (what's the difference ?)


Parallel - 2 parallel flows inside bridge, Serial - Flow goes to one card WB, then to another.
I recommend to order parallel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> - 2x EK-Ekoolant EVO UV BLUE (Concentrate 100ml)


If you want your water cooling system run long and well order clear liquid and color tubing. After color liquids you will have sediments.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> - 1x EK-CoolStream RAD XTC (140)


Well... Here goes frustration








For 2 your cards I recommend to order 4*120 Rad. 1*140 this is... just no comments
For example I have 9*140 Mora for my OC 4930K+2*780Ti. And I can't say this is too much for good OC.
4930K with OC ~200W + 2*780TI ~2*300W. 800W in total. 4*140 Rad is enough but for values close to stock cooling.

Please read topics about water cooling. And you will clarify a lot of things.
You need to calculate your system wattage and choose appropriate rads at least *1.5 comparing to calculated wattage.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard0*
> 
> Parallel - 2 parallel flows inside bridge, Serial - Flow goes to one card WB, then to another.
> I recommend to order parallel.
> If you want your water cooling system run long and well order clear liquid and color tubing. After color liquids you will have sediments.
> Well... Here goes frustration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For 2 your cards I recommend to order 4*120 Rad. 1*140 this is... just no comments
> For example I have 9*140 Mora for my OC 4930K+2*780Ti. And I can't say this is too much for good OC.
> 4930K with OC ~200W + 2*780TI ~2*300W. 800W in total. 4*140 Rad is enough but for values close to stock cooling.
> 
> Please read topics about water cooling. And you will clarify a lot of things.
> You need to calculate your system wattage and choose appropriate rads at least *1.5 comparing to calculated wattage.


Thanks a lot for all the Info's !

I use at the moment the 240-Rad for my 3770k @4700MHz and thought that I would just use a 140-Rad for the CPU and the 240-Rad for the GPU's all together in 1 Loop.

Here is the LCS which came with the case:










As everyone is using pretty much something like a H55 + Kraken-G10 for their GPU's I thought my 240-Rad would be good enough, especially where my Rad is much thicker than the cheap H's.

If I would get the 140-Rad, then I would have to put the push-Fan inside the case, then the Rad outside the case plus the pull-Fan on top.

My 240-Rad already just fits with the fans touching my RAM.










With my previous 2x GTX680-SOC-2GB I had even less space, that is why my tubing is not really nice atm.:










I can't use any AIO's, because I would have to pull them apart to be able to attach the Rad outside my case.

What I could maybe do, would be that I put another 240-Rad as sandwich on top of my existing one and the 140-Rad at the back..

Is the flow-rate with the parallel Terminal so much higher than with the serial one, especially where I only have 2 GPU's ?

Will have a look what I could do with my existing case, otherwise I will delay the whole thing to the middle of next year, because that will cost a lot more than the "finance-minister" would approve right now, as I just spend ~2.5k not so long ago for my 2x Ti's + PSU + another SSD.

The parts I listed in my previous post will be possible ~750,- bucks (including postage), as we pay quite a premium for everything here in Oz.

Edit:

Maybe I will be able to do it the sandwich-way. Will have to measure things first, but maybe I just add 2x 240-Rad's and if it's still not enough I can add another 240-Rad.


----------



## Bastard0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> Is the flow-rate with the parallel Terminal so much higher than with the serial one, especially where I only have 2 GPU's ?


Not much higher but more practical. IMHO
If you have serial bridge - use it
If you have a choice - take parallel

I've solved problems with rads placement in case by using one external rad.


Sorry for offtop.


----------



## maneil99

So I just flashed me 780 Ti. All seems good. I used EZ flash but only used -1 and -3 (Protection off and normal flash) Should I have done the GPU ID override aswell? I am using a 780 Ti SC ACX bios with the exact same card. The bios' matched when I compared them prior.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maneil99*
> 
> So I just flashed me 780 Ti. All seems good. I used EZ flash but only used -1 and -3 (Protection off and normal flash) Should I have done the GPU ID override aswell? I am using a 780 Ti SC ACX bios with the exact same card. The bios' matched when I compared them prior.


I did the same thing and the card is fine, I don't think you really need to do step 4 unless the IDs don't match. The gurus here hopefully can enlighten us on this.

I've been runnning my card for 7 months and no issues though!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maneil99*
> 
> So I just flashed me 780 Ti. All seems good. I used EZ flash but only used -1 and -3 (Protection off and normal flash) Should I have done the GPU ID override aswell? I am using a 780 Ti SC ACX bios with the exact same card. The bios' matched when I compared them prior.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I did the same thing and the card is fine, I don't think you really need to do step 4 unless the IDs don't match. The gurus here hopefully can enlighten us on this.
> 
> I've been running my card for 7 months and no issues though!


Mark is right, no need for the override unless you have mismatch ID's!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## maneil99

Thanks, I seems to have gotten my card stable at 1241, is that any good? Its ltierally theexact same core clock as my old 780







Also Advanced Warfare SP is really good at detecting bad OCs, went from 1293 down to 1241 because of it, even though Firemark Extreme passed


----------



## sprier

Can someone please tell me what BIOS I should use with the Gigabyte 780ti GHZ. Base block 1085, Please! It is not on the first page like the other guy said. Please help.


----------



## Masterchief79

Looking good








Discovered my Lightning starts to produce artifacts with _more_ than less GPU voltage. So, just increase PLL/AUX and have fun with 1400MHz+ gamestable at nearly default GPU voltage :3


----------



## Masterchief79

Here's a little video of 1540MHz in Tomb Raider bench:


----------



## Luciferxy

Dang... 1540 MHz









What's your FS or Valley score with DAT clock speed ?


----------



## Masterchief79

It's difficult to reproduce the clockspeeds, Afterburner is buggy with the card. As I said, usually more GPU voltage doesn't help - this was the one time I could actually get more clockspeed out of more voltage







Im onto it though.
As raising the voltage doesn't give me anything, the card mostly runs with [email protected],13V now.


----------



## Luciferxy

1.4GHZ with 1.13V is superb man.
What's your card asic ?


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> 1.4GHZ with 1.13V is superb man.
> What's your card asic ?


I know right? Something ain't right here, that ASIC quality is going to have to be 99.99%, nearly all GK110's, including mine, require 1.187-1.212V to attain 1254-1267MHz reliably (as in Heaven 4.0 stable).


----------



## Masterchief79

80,2% I believe. It's watercooled of course. Don't rely too much on ASIC, it's just a stupid number


----------



## z0ki

I'm a bit bummed out. I put my second 780 ti classified under water and I can't even hit 1350mhz at 1.3065v







I don't know if it's because it's in an 8x slot (waiting for 4 slot crystal links to put it in another 16x slot as I made a mistake) or because I'm using a single pci-e power cable with 2 8pins connected. I think my first card has 2 separate pci-e power cables.

Could this cause bad overclock?

Hoping someone can shed some light for me


----------



## NickFury777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> I'm a bit bummed out. I put my second 780 ti classified under water and I can't even hit 1350mhz at 1.3065v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if it's because it's in an 8x slot (waiting for 4 slot crystal links to put it in another 16x slot as I made a mistake) or because I'm using a single pci-e power cable with 2 8pins connected. I think my first card has 2 separate pci-e power cables.
> 
> Could this cause bad overclock?
> 
> Hoping someone can shed some light for me


8x should not be the issue if it is pcie 3.0 which means it is the same bandwidth as 16x pcie2.0

if the amperage is there you can use a single power cable on each card. for two overclocked 780ti
cards your gonna need somewhere in the 70 amps or better

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dmv/5150713/3dmv/5099275


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NickFury777*
> 
> 8x should not be the issue if it is pcie 3.0 which means it is the same bandwidth as 16x pcie2.0
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dmv/5150713/3dmv/5099275


Well when I tested just the one card I notice a vast decrease in performance compared to the 16x 3.0 slot.

My next option is to change the single power connector that has 2x 8pins and run a two separate 8pins from the card to the psu.


----------



## NickFury777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NickFury777*
> 
> 8x should not be the issue if it is pcie 3.0 which means it is the same bandwidth as 16x pcie2.0
> 
> if the amperage is there you can use a single power cable on each card. for two overclocked 780ti
> cards your gonna need somewhere in the 70 amps or better
> ditto
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dmv/5150713/3dmv/5099275


----------



## z0ki

Well when I tested just the one card I notice a vast decrease in performance compared to the 16x 3.0 slot.

My next option is to change the single power connector that has 2x 8pins and run a two separate 8pins from the card to the psu.


----------



## NickFury777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Well when I tested just the one card I notice a vast decrease in performance compared to the 16x 3.0 slot.
> 
> My next option is to change the single power connector that has 2x 8pins and run a two separate 8pins from the card to the psu.


that psu has all the amperage you need no reason to and two more cables to the spaghetti

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dmv/5150713/3dmv/5099275


----------



## z0ki

No spaghetti box here mate









And stop spamming 3dmark scores everywhere


----------



## gd350turbo

Hi.

I have a Gigabyte 780 ti oc, windforce3, and i need to measure the voltage of the gpu...

How i can point the multimeter ?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> I'm a bit bummed out. I put my second 780 ti classified under water and I can't even hit 1350mhz at 1.3065v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if it's because it's in an 8x slot (waiting for 4 slot crystal links to put it in another 16x slot as I made a mistake) or because I'm using a single pci-e power cable with 2 8pins connected. I think my first card has 2 separate pci-e power cables.
> 
> Could this cause bad overclock?
> 
> Hoping someone can shed some light for me


I think you just hit the wall for your gpu, hence need much lower temps than regular liquid in order to clock higher.

I believe the 8x slot has nothing to do with it. Case in point is my 'undocumented' test, putting my 780 Ti on PCIE 3.0 x4 slot and there's no difference in scores (valley, heaven, FS) and OC vs. on x16 or x8 slot. The same is true for gaming.

I'm on water as well and my card's limit is 1384mhz. Won't go any higher even if add >50mv for +13mhz (1397mhz). But here's the weird thing. On x16 slot, I can clock it only up to 1371. Moving it to either x4 or x8 gets me +13mhz OC









Many people would argue but for me, using single power cable for my 780 Ti Classified didn't make any difference (also no effect when I had 290x and 780 lightning cards). I've seen it pulled >700W (total, off the wall) without issues. Now if you have multi-rail or your psu is reaching the ceiling, that might be a different story.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gd350turbo*
> 
> Hi.
> 
> I have a Gigabyte 780 ti oc, windforce3, and i need to measure the voltage of the gpu...
> 
> How i can point the multimeter ?


----------



## lantern48

Was wondering if anyone else is having a problem using K-BOOST with the newest Precision X on their 780Ti?

The option is grayed out so I can't select it. Anyone know what's up with that?


----------



## Quadrider10

whats up guys?

question, i just bought an asus GTX 780 Ti, and im having crashing issues. basically, after this card passes 70C, the voltage drops despite the fact that its set to 82C and 115% power target. stock clock for this card is 1098MHz at 1.182V, when it hits 70C, it drops to 1084MHz at 1.175V, occasionally, it will drop to 1.132V but the frequency will stay at 1098 or 1084MHz causing a lockup and whole reboot. How would i be able to fix this? is there a modded bios out there that will stop this 70C wall and keep the voltage up until it hits my target temp?


----------



## Quadrider10

Alright so i ended up flashing skyn3t bios and have obtained voltage control doing the MSI AB mod, however, when i set a voltage in AB and click apply, it does not go to idle. it stays at whatever i set it to reguardless of what im doing (idle on desktop, game, video) whats going on here?


----------



## Luciferxy

AB won't work afaik, use PX instead.


----------



## Quadrider10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> AB won't work afaik, use PX instead.


Is there anyway to get AB to work with voltage other than the soft mod?


----------



## Klocek001

Am I making a mistake getting 780 Ti GHz Gigabyte ? 2nd hand 780 Ti cards are now available at excellent price, the one I wanna get is fresh after RMA (brand new) with 3 years warranty (bought 30 September 2014). I'm just wondering about that crash reports concerning 780 TI GHz (unstable OC).


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> Is there anyway to get AB to work with voltage other than the soft mod?


none that I know of, but for my card, I can use Gigabyte OC Guru.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> Am I making a mistake getting 780 Ti GHz Gigabyte ? 2nd hand 780 Ti cards are now available at excellent price, the one I wanna get is fresh after RMA (brand new) with 3 years warranty (bought 30 September 2014). I'm just wondering about that crash reports concerning 780 TI GHz (unstable OC).


does your card crash even with stock gpu/mem speed ? if so, you can check this post
http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/13880_20#post_23060418
or ask OccamRazor for help (nice guy he is







)


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> none that I know of, but for my card, I can use Gigabyte OC Guru.
> does your card crash even with stock gpu/mem speed ? if so, you can check this post
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/13880_20#post_23060418
> or ask OccamRazor for help (nice guy he is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I don't have 780 Ti, I just wanna buy it in the condition I mentioned before but I'm worried it'll constantly crash. I'm definitely not messing around with the card's bios in case I wanna RMA


----------



## Luciferxy

in that case, just buy the non GHz model imo, OC it to 1228MHz & you basically have the GHz performance.

does it have to be Gigabyte, what about other brand ?


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> in that case, just buy the non GHz model imo, OC it to 1228MHz & you basically have the GHz performance.
> 
> does it have to be Gigabyte, what about other brand ?


The thing is the offer I'm telling you about is the most attractive, it's basically a brand new card with like 34 months warranty left at the cost of GTX970.


----------



## Luciferxy

well... it's though decision then, seeing many posted issues with the GHz model.

but you can always mod your bios if it turn out to be unstable.


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> well... it's though decision then, seeing many posted issues with the GHz model.
> 
> but you can always mod your bios if it turn out to be unstable.


that would void my warranty.


----------



## Luciferxy

i don't think so, you can always flash to original bios first if you ended up having to RMA it.

oh, fyi, I'm using modded vbios on my card atm


----------



## Klocek001

I just found another offer for EVGA GeForce GTX 780TI 3GB SC, gonna make a bid








I'm smelling something fishy about that GHz, I think the guy wanted a refund and it was rejected, now he wants to get rid of it.


----------



## Quadrider10

ok, i cant seem ti get this card to stop crashing!!!! i have the asus 780 ti and even at stock clocks and volts its crashing... what should i do?


----------



## gd350turbo

thanks


----------



## Naxxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> well... it's though decision then, seeing many posted issues with the GHz model.
> 
> but you can always mod your bios if it turn out to be unstable.


Its not that simple......modded the bios about 10 different times and trust me the card will work but eventually it will still crash......unless you reduce core and clok and even then not often but it will crash.

*Avoid Gigabyte 780ti all versions.*


----------



## Naxxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> ok, i cant seem ti get this card to stop crashing!!!! i have the asus 780 ti and even at stock clocks and volts its crashing... what should i do?


Try underclocking it memory and core and see if it becomes stable. If you reach a stable point starting reducing the underclock till it crashes again. Do separately for memory and core. Once you find out the crashing point you can go as close as you can to maintain stability.


----------



## hwoverclkd

i would try re-flashing it with stock BIOS. If it still crashes, I would RMA that card...but that's just me.


----------



## Klocek001

I thought my former AMD 7870 (Gigabyte 7870 GHz ironically) or current 290 Tri-X were inferior to NVidia cards due to some driver installation issues, but now that I wanted to switch to the green side and read about 970 and 780 Ti I'm not sure. Certainly, there are some driver installation related problems with AMD, but the quality of the two cards I've had is impeccable.
Thanks for letting me know not to buy that Gigabyte, I would probably ended up with an unstable card if it wasn't for you.
I also saw 780 Strix 6GB for 1200PLN (~360 USD), maybe I'll bid this one.


----------



## Naxxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> I thought my former AMD 7870 (Gigabyte 7870 GHz ironically) or current 290 Tri-X were inferior to NVidia cards due to some driver installation issues, but now that I wanted to switch to the green side and read about 970 and 780 Ti I'm not sure. Certainly, there are some driver installation related problems with AMD, but the quality of the two cards I've had is impeccable.
> Thanks for letting me know not to buy that Gigabyte, I would probably ended up with an unstable card if it wasn't for you.
> I also saw 780 Strix 6GB for 1200PLN (~360 USD), maybe I'll bid this one.


I got my 780ti ghz edition to work stable at 99% with skyn3t bios and will put it on sale with that bios...........will buy another 780ti probably asus or evga. 780ti are awesome cards that can overclock super high and give outstanding performances at a very low price now. Just avoid gigabyte like the plague and you will be fine.


----------



## Klocek001

I got my eye on 2nd hand evga 780 Ti SC with that awesome GF GTX logo, lurking to make a bid ....


----------



## Naxxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> I got my eye on 2nd hand evga 780 Ti SC with that awesome GF GTX logo, lurking to make a bid ....


Fresh second hand is an awesome buy now. Figure out that i sold a 5 months old 290x tri-x for 370€ that i had payed 400







and got the a 780ti ghz edition of only 4motnhs old at 350€ the guy that sold me the card payed it 700€ 4 months ago.......would have been an awesome deal if only it worked as intended. I found an EVGA 780ti FTW at only 320€ and its a 4months old card. Ill go for that probably and sell this "Gigacrap" card


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naxxy*
> 
> Fresh second had is an awesome buy now.


30 September 2014







Yeah, but you have to admit that Sapphire Tri-X is excellent build quality.


----------



## Naxxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> 30 September 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but you have to admit that Sapphire Tri-X is excellent build quality.


Yeh the card was perfect. Tho the 7970 OC from sapphire that i bought before that had to be replaced with a new one 2 times before i sold it.......


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naxxy*
> 
> Its not that simple......modded the bios about 10 different times and trust me the card will work but eventually it will still crash......unless you reduce core and clok and even then not often but it will crash.
> 
> *Avoid Gigabyte 780ti all versions.*


10 times ... dang.
sorry to hear that, but on my side, it worked from day one I modded it (only change tdp, rails, & PT to make it not down clocking 1 bin from max boost)

I guess I just got lucky with my card


----------



## Quadrider10

ok let me explain. this is my SECOND 780 ti from asus. both have been doing the same thing with crashing. the ONLY time its stable is if its at 1020MHZ in game at 1.056V. it should run at stock with no issues.

here is my PSU:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139051


----------



## Masterchief79

Don't worry about PSU... Don't know why people always think, too small PSU results in lower performance... If your PSU is too small, the PC will just shut down and that's it







So either it runs perfectly, or it doesn't run at all. Your PSU is way enough.

if you have bad performance or crashes, the reason is elsewhere. Could you try to install a fresh copy of Windows on an USB Stick or something like that, to check if it's a software issue (whichs seems probable if you had this with two seperate cards)?
Use other drivers and other overclocking software. Best thing is, do everything different from what you did the first time, so you avoid replicating a stupid software error







Testing the card in another PCI-E Slot, or even a complete seperate PC, would be also a good idea.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> I got my eye on 2nd hand evga 780 Ti SC with that awesome GF GTX logo, lurking to make a bid ....


I almost want to encourage you to pick it up but part of my thinking says its a gamble. There is no telling what kind of abuse it has seen, regardless of how old it is. Did the owner play around with a Skyn3t vbios, set Power Target to 200% without addressing the additional heat with an aggressive fan algorithm via Precision X? Did they run it like this for hours on end, roaming the fields and caverns of Skyrim with an ENB while the card was sitting at 90C constant? Did they then simply flash back to the original vbios and put it up for bid in an online marketplace? These are the questions that run through my mind with used hardware, and unless you can definitively rule them out one by one OR the hardware in question still has three years remaining on a warranty that is transferable I would avoid enticing deals on used hardware.

780 Ti is still an enticing proposition even now that 980 is stealing the spotlight with maybe another 10% performance and another 1GB of VRAM (not counting the myriad driver problems Maxwell is having, i.e. many, many games SLI is busted with 3D Vision, such as TR 2013). I remember not too long ago many online retail outlets such as Newegg etc. were selling all non-reference 780 Ti for like half the price, like they were simply offloading their inventory, is that still going on? I think Classified and Kingpins were going for like $250-300 brand new.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masterchief79*
> 
> Don't worry about PSU... Don't know why people always think, too small PSU results in lower performance... If your PSU is too small, the PC will just shut down and that's it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So either it runs perfectly, or it doesn't run at all. Your PSU is way enough.
> 
> if you have bad performance or crashes, the reason is elsewhere. Could you try to install a fresh copy of Windows on an USB Stick or something like that, to check if it's a software issue (whichs seems probable if you had this with two seperate cards)?
> Use other drivers and other overclocking software. Best thing is, do everything different from what you did the first time, so you avoid replicating a stupid software error
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Testing the card in another PCI-E Slot, or even a complete seperate PC, would be also a good idea.


+1

If your wattage draw exceeds the capability of your PSU your system simply shuts down.


----------



## kpat99

I just picked up 2 PNY 780ti Reference cards on eBay for a sweet price. I only see a "2 fan" bios file. Anybody know where I could find the single fan bios, or can I just use the 2 fan one?

Thanks

Kevin


----------



## Quadrider10

well thats whats happening, literately no BSOD, just black screen shut down and reboots. i can not re install windows as my internet is mad slow, and installing everything again will take months. i have cleaned my entire PC of old drivers via uninstall tool, manually deleting folders and files including cleaning registry, and have used display driver uninstaller. so far this is what i have tested. before my 2 780 tis i had a 780. that card ran PERFECT even when OCed. no issues. i saw the price of the 780 ti drop, so i returned my 780 and got the asus 780 ti. this card constantly crashed. mainly using DSR in the new drivers (something that was not available on the 780 when i had it). i had DSR enabled, but never actually used a higher res. that card clocked poorly too and had high temps. so i returned it and got my current one. again i set up the drivers like i would normally and enabled 1440p and 4k. played BF4 in 1080p and it crashed all the time as soon as the map loaded. playing in other resolutions caused crashing too. when i overclocked in heaven and it became unstable, the system simply crashed like it had been all the time in games. so that got me thinking. i reseated the card, clean uninstalled all drivers, reconfigured everything on all stock setting in drivers. played games and no crash. so i enabled everything but DSR and played games. no crashes (as of now still testing at 1080p native res). as soon as i enabled DSR and launched bf4, it crashed. so i disabled it and started playing in 1080p again. played a BUNCH of games and no issues at 1080p. i now enabled DSR again, and its VERY sporadic to when it crashes. as soon as i start playing in 1440p or 4k, most games crash. exception to a few ( black ops, boarderlands, etc). so i again disabled DSR and created a custom 1440p resolution and played a game, and again it crashed. when i disabled DSR and ran heaven bench until it crashed, the display driver only crashed not the whole PC. when i look in event viewer, it says error 41 loss of power. idk what to make of this. happens on custom bios too. so idk what to really make of this. it seems perfect at normal 1080p with DSR and custom res disabled. reading reviews, ppl are having a lot of crashing issues with this card and other cards 700 series (gigabyte, EVGA, MSI) but no one goes into detail if they are using DSR or higher than 1080p monitors... should i just RMA this card and get my old 780 back?

here are my full specs:
i7-3770k at 4.4GHz 1.182V- max of 65C while gameing (100% tested and stable)
asus gtx 780 ti (max temo of 74C while gaming)
corsair cx 750M
asus P8Z77-v Pro mobo
8 GB Gskill 1866MHz ram (tested and 100% stable)


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> well thats whats happening, literately no BSOD, just black screen shut down and reboots. i can not re install windows as my internet is mad slow, and installing everything again will take months. i have cleaned my entire PC of old drivers via uninstall tool, manually deleting folders and files including cleaning registry, and have used display driver uninstaller. so far this is what i have tested. before my 2 780 tis i had a 780. that card ran PERFECT even when OCed. no issues. i saw the price of the 780 ti drop, so i returned my 780 and got the asus 780 ti. this card constantly crashed. mainly using DSR in the new drivers (something that was not available on the 780 when i had it). i had DSR enabled, but never actually used a higher res. that card clocked poorly too and had high temps. so i returned it and got my current one. again i set up the drivers like i would normally and enabled 1440p and 4k. played BF4 in 1080p and it crashed all the time as soon as the map loaded. playing in other resolutions caused crashing too. when i overclocked in heaven and it became unstable, the system simply crashed like it had been all the time in games. so that got me thinking. i reseated the card, clean uninstalled all drivers, reconfigured everything on all stock setting in drivers. played games and no crash. so i enabled everything but DSR and played games. no crashes (as of now still testing at 1080p native res). as soon as i enabled DSR and launched bf4, it crashed. so i disabled it and started playing in 1080p again. played a BUNCH of games and no issues at 1080p. i now enabled DSR again, and its VERY sporadic to when it crashes. as soon as i start playing in 1440p or 4k, most games crash. exception to a few ( black ops, boarderlands, etc). so i again disabled DSR and created a custom 1440p resolution and played a game, and again it crashed. when i disabled DSR and ran heaven bench until it crashed, the display driver only crashed not the whole PC. when i look in event viewer, it says error 41 loss of power. idk what to make of this. happens on custom bios too. so idk what to really make of this. it seems perfect at normal 1080p with DSR and custom res disabled. reading reviews, ppl are having a lot of crashing issues with this card and other cards 700 series (gigabyte, EVGA, MSI) but no one goes into detail if they are using DSR or higher than 1080p monitors... should i just RMA this card and get my old 780 back?
> 
> here are my full specs:
> i7-3770k at 4.4GHz 1.182V- max of 65C while gameing (100% tested and stable)
> asus gtx 780 ti (max temo of 74C while gaming)
> corsair cx 750M
> asus P8Z77-v Pro mobo
> 8 GB Gskill 1866MHz ram (tested and 100% stable)


Looking at your specs I can tell you right off the bat that the issue is not wattage starvation as you have 750W on tap and only one 780 Ti (OC'ed 780 Ti SLI here and 850W is more than adequate, with an overclocked 4930).

Black-screens are induced by a core clock that needs more voltage. DSR is ridiculously demanding, the reason you were getting black-screens is that the load was 100% (BF4 at 4k with a single 780 Ti is not possible, and is questionable even with two) whereas a single 780 Ti can handle half the resolution (1080p) no problem and you weren't at 100% load constant, which WILL invite system instability if youre running a core-clock with inadequate voltage.

You don't need to return the 780 Ti for an inferior card. You need to stop trying to run DSR with a single 780 Ti, and/or flash to the Skyn3t vbios and up the voltage to 1.212V.

Get prepared to add about 10C to your temps though.

To get an idea of what kind of clocks are stable with what kind of voltage, my cards ASIC quality is 73% primary and 76% secondary (relatively decent) and I can't run more than ~1200 core at 1.212V without a crash in Crysis 3 and Tomb Raider 2013, two games that are very demanding (TR 2013 much more so) and will test any OC that you thought was stable with other games. For example, 1241 Core is stable with 1.212V in AC4: Black Flag and Max Payne 3, two other games that are also relatively demanding, but trying 1241 core in Crysis 3 or TR 2013 results in a display driver failure or black-screen in less than 5 minutes. These games aren't running at 1080p FYI, they are running in 3D at 2560x1440, so the load is tremendous, certainly more than 2D 4K.

By the way, my system is stable, albeit with some artifacts, in Heaven at 1254 core, but absolutely NOT stable in TR 2013 or Crysis 3 at that frequency. So Heaven is no longer a reliable indicator of OC stablity. TR 2013 and Crysis 3 definitely are.

Try 1200 core and 1.212V if you absolutely must use DSR (why are you using 4K DSR when FXAA or 2xMSAA is nearly as good without 2x the GPU load?) OR stop fooling around with DSR and stick with your default vbios. One of the above.


----------



## Quadrider10

let me reiterate. as of all this testing, my GPU is bone stock. 1.175-1.187V and 1098MHz in game clocks and voltage. what i mean by ENABLING DSR, 1440p and 4k, i mean just checking the boxes in the driver. when enabled OR selected, it crashes.not actually setting the resolution to that of 1440p or 4k. what i mean about crashing, i mean full pc crash and reboot. not just driver crashes. usually when OCing, and there is not enough voltage, the driver crashes and recovers and its all good. not the entire PC...


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> let me reiterate. as of all this testing, my GPU is bone stock. 1.175-1.187V and 1098MHz in game clocks and voltage. what i mean by ENABLING DSR, 1440p and 4k, i mean just checking the boxes in the driver. when enabled OR selected, it crashes.not actually setting the resolution to that of 1440p or 4k. what i mean about crashing, i mean full pc crash and reboot. not just driver crashes. usually when OCing, and there is not enough voltage, the driver crashes and recovers and its all good. not the entire PC...


Ah, thanks for the clarification, there is the possibility that the full-system shut-downs are not directly related to your GPU's. Let me explain, at some point in the not-too-distant past I was also experiencing abrupt full-system shut-downs and the cause was totally CPU related. My CPU was starved for wattage, and increasing "CPU Current Capability" from 140% to 180% and setting "Current On-Rush Inertia" to on in my BIOS resolved this issue with my 4930 / RIVBE combo.

For whatever reason, although your CPU seems stable in Prime95, when the entire system is under load it may be competing with your GPU for power even though your PSU is more than adequate. I would try increasing your "CPU Current Capability", incrementally, as it will affect thermal performance, and see if that resolves the issue.

There is also the possibility that your GPU and motherboard may be sharing the same rail on your PSU, be sure that they are on different rails and also ensure that any auxiliary power connectors are connected to the motherboard. One common mistake among RIVBE owners is that we neglect to connect the 4-Pin auxiliary power connector on the bottom of the motherboard, which becomes super relevant if you have a powerful GPU drawing 50 or so watts from its PCI-E slot as it will otherwise take that power from the primary 24-pin power connector, which your CPU is also drawing from, hence a potential source of abrupt full-system shut-downs......


----------



## Quadrider10

i dont have a 4 pin power on my mobo....

i have CPU current set to 120%. ill try at 140% which is my max. my CPU is prime 95, IBT, 1080p rendering, and bf4 approved







ill try at stock as well. as far as rails, i know my PSU has a single rail. i just did a quick test. i underclocked my core 100MHz and enabled 1440p and 4k and played bf4, titanfall, and AC4. titanfall crashed, but the other two ran fine.

the strangest part about this whole thing is that when DSR is JUST enabled ( so tick boxes checked in control panel but desktop and game set to native res of 1080p) BF4 crashes despite being set to 1080p. thats whats weird about it.

does DSR at 1440p use more GPU power than just a 1440p monitor?


----------



## Quadrider10

ok, now this is strange... i set my CPU stuff back to stock and ran all games with bone stock GPU (clocks and voltage) and all ran fine except titanfall at 4k in game. i restarted and applied my normal CPU OC and tried again with bone stock GPU (clocks and voltage) and again it ran fine at 4k resolution in game. BF4, AC4, FC3... im so confused... i reseated it a while ago, maybe it could have been that? idk, i guys ill still officially be testing through out the week.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> i dont have a 4 pin power on my mobo....
> 
> i have CPU current set to 120%. ill try at 140% which is my max. my CPU is prime 95, IBT, 1080p rendering, and bf4 approved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill try at stock as well. as far as rails, i know my PSU has a single rail. i just did a quick test. i underclocked my core 100MHz and enabled 1440p and 4k and played bf4, titanfall, and AC4. titanfall crashed, but the other two ran fine.
> 
> the strangest part about this whole thing is that when DSR is JUST enabled ( so tick boxes checked in control panel but desktop and game set to native res of 1080p) BF4 crashes despite being set to 1080p. thats whats weird about it.
> 
> does DSR at 1440p use more GPU power than just a 1440p monitor?


Hmmm, ok so you have a few limitations, but you shouldn't really ever have to underclock a card to attain stability, all of the card manufacturers really put these cards through their paces before settling on a concrete vbios. For example, my EVGA SC ACX has default core clocks of 1006 and 1150 boost, but I have actually been able to get away with say 1200 boost or so without a whole lot of stability issues (except in Crysis 3 and TR 2013, hence the reason I flashed to a Skynet vbios of 1.212V).

So you did experiment with increasing your current to 140% and it did or didn't alleviate the issue? I would just stay away from DSR, why are you using it? It totally isn't worth it unless youre running 3-way 980 SLI, its so incredibly taxing. Think about it, its double the resolution of 1080p, youre never going to do that with a single 780 Ti, its just mindless. Just use FXAA or 2xMSAA and be done with it.

There is the possibility that simply selecting DSR in some Nvidia menu is introducing the instability, these latest "WHQL" drivers Nvidia have been rolling out are a total joke, if you go to the 344.60 feedback and 344.41 feedback forums you'll find page after page of people experiencing all manner of issues, including black-screens, which are probably precipitated by DSR menu tom-foolery (I am still on 377.88, as all drivers beyond this broke 3D Vision in a few games and offered next-to-zero performance improvement, the newer drivers are mostly Maxwell-centric with nary a benefit to Kepler owners). Again, you don't need DSR, get over it, it isn't that special. When you win the lottery or donate a kidney or two and can afford a 3-Way GTX 980 Ti or Titan 2 rig sure, by all means, enjoy playing the latest games in 4K.

And yes, there is no difference between down-sampling 4K or 2.5K on a 1080p monitor or actually BEING ABLE TO SEE 4K or 2.5K, the load is the same, your hardware doesn't know that youre trying to run 4K res on a 720p screen (sarcasm, but reality is very close to this).

FXAA is your friend, switch to that and forget that you ever heard of 4K DSR.


----------



## Quadrider10

Weird.... I reseated the card and all seems to be working perfectly fine. Some games crash like titanfall but that's to be expected blcause it may not just support it. But it isn't crashing the whole PC. Just the driver now. So I was thinking that maybe the way I installked it, maybe one of the pins wasn't making contact in the pci slot causing an issue. All seems to be fine now. Idk well see. I started to Olay with DSR because with it just enabled in driver and not actually on that res, playing 1080p, it would crash completely. Sometimes with it completely disabled it would crash as well. I'm only using it if I have extra head room in games. So if in getting over 60fps, I'll try it. But otherwise I won't use it. Like call of duty, bioshock, etc.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> Weird.... I reseated the card and all seems to be working perfectly fine. Some games crash like titanfall but that's to be expected blcause it may not just support it. But it isn't crashing the whole PC. Just the driver now. So I was thinking that maybe the way I installked it, maybe one of the pins wasn't making contact in the pci slot causing an issue. All seems to be fine now. Idk well see. I started to Olay with DSR because with it just enabled in driver and not actually on that res, playing 1080p, it would crash completely. Sometimes with it completely disabled it would crash as well. I'm only using it if I have extra head room in games. So if in getting over 60fps, I'll try it. But otherwise I won't use it. Like call of duty, bioshock, etc.


Glad things seem to have sorted themselves out, as far as DSR and the load it induces, you should also consider minimum framerates and not just relative average. For example, in Bioshock: Infinite, on the Swift with 3D disabled at 1440p (G-Sync) I can and do see over 100 FPS, 120 FPS even, but there are ocassional instances here and there where the frames will plummet down into the 40's, from 120 FPS, inducing serious stutter. Now, if I were in your position, and expected somewhat similar behavior say in BF4 at 1080p with a single 780 Ti, I would take a solid framerate without those occasional dips down into the sub-30's over DSR any day. That is one issue, the other is that by running DSR youre exerting an unnecessary load on your single 780 Ti that will keep temps up and diminish its lifespan. 74C on a single non-reference 780 Ti isn't really spectacular, and is indicative of a non-reference card seeing nearly constant 100% load. You should be seeing temps in the mid to high 60's with that card and a reasonable fan algorithm (i.e. 100% RPM at 70-75C). For example, at one point when I first put my build together I was running a single SC ACX and my temps seldom got over 67C with the default vbios and default clocks. Introducing the second card bumped the primary up into the low-to-mid 70's and then flashing to the Skyn3t vbios added another 10-13C, hence the reason I installed the Kraken G10's.

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/evga_geforce_gtx_780_ti_sc_acx_superclock_review,8.html

If youre not really getting a great deal of benefit from DSR, which honestly isn't that much better than good AA for the load it induces, I would reconsider using it, for performance and longevity reasons.


----------



## Quadrider10

I have the fans set setauto. With the fans at 100% temps never touch 65c even when overclockd. Stock temps are around 55c ish


----------



## katemis

hello guys,i want help
i found in my country the 780 ti Ghz edition from gigabyte in the same price as the 970 msi gaming.
what is your opinion?what card is better at the same money (400€)
thanks


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *katemis*
> 
> hello guys,i want help
> i found in my country the 780 ti Ghz edition from gigabyte in the same price as the 970 msi gaming.
> what is your opinion?what card is better at the same money (400€)
> thanks


970 is more power efficient and has more VRAM but the 780 Ti in raw power is the faster card and has more OC potential right now due to modded BIOS's.


----------



## Luciferxy

yup, seconded.
but do take notice of many issues posted about the 780Ti GHz edition.


----------



## Lukas026

hey guys

just a quick question, any ideas where I could find a brand new set of screws incl. 4 spring loaded ones for sale ?

I need them realy bad, becouse a few of mine original ones are chewed up and I want to change them, before selling my 780ti card.

Or is there any way around ? Any help is much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## marrawi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> hey guys
> 
> just a quick question, any ideas where I could find a brand new set of screws incl. 4 spring loaded ones for sale ?
> 
> I need them realy bad, becouse a few of mine original ones are chewed up and I want to change them, before selling my 780ti card.
> 
> Or is there any way around ? Any help is much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Take the old one and go to home depot or any hardware store in your area.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> I have the fans set setauto. With the fans at 100% temps never touch 65c even when overclockd. Stock temps are around 55c ish


That's pretty good!


----------



## Quadrider10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> That's pretty good!


everything seems to be working 100% so far! today i swapped the thermal paste... it may have to have time to set in, but it did increase temps by about 4C... as far as crashing, everything seems 100%


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> everything seems to be working 100% so far! today i swapped the thermal paste... it may have to have time to set in, but it did increase temps by about 4C... as far as crashing, everything seems 100%


So you believe the card not being fully seated was the problem? What kind of thermal compound? I'm using Gelid GC Extreme, seeing 50C primary and 49C secondary by the end of Heaven! Loving these G10's man, but you better do this mod right otherwise youre asking for it:






http://www.overclock.net/t/1487012/official-nzxt-kraken-g10-owners-club/2090


----------



## Lukas026

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marrawi*
> 
> Take the old one and go to home depot or any hardware store in your area.


You think they will be able to help me ?

I am not quite sure if I saw any spring-loaded screws being sold tbh









Also, can someone post exact specs of the screws used on 780ti card ?

Thanks


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> So you believe the card not being fully seated was the problem? What kind of thermal compound? I'm using Gelid GC Extreme, seeing 50C primary and 49C secondary by the end of Heaven! Loving these G10's man, but you better do this mod right otherwise youre asking for it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1487012/official-nzxt-kraken-g10-owners-club/2090


Here is another option, if you go for 980's:



Source (German): Gigabyte: Drei GTX 980 im SLI-Verbund mit Wasserkühlung


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> You think they will be able to help me ?
> 
> I am not quite sure if I saw any spring-loaded screws being sold tbh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, can someone post exact specs of the screws used on 780ti card ?
> 
> Thanks


I believe they are M3 screws, 10mm in length, although I could be mistaken. Or 8mm, can't tell for sure, whatever the length you can order them over the internet:

http://www.mrmetric.com/metric-fasteners/metric-flat-socket-screws-steel-alloy-grade-10-9/M10402.html


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> Here is another option, if you go for 980's:
> 
> 
> 
> Source (German): Gigabyte: Drei GTX 980 im SLI-Verbund mit Wasserkühlung


Wow, that's actually kinda cool, basically its an external radiator hub? What is really cool is that unlike the Kraken G10 the article states that the VRM and VRAM are also in contact with the water-cooling, maybe the entire card.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Wow, that's actually kinda cool, basically its an external radiator hub? What is really cool is that unlike the Kraken G10 the article states that the VRM and VRAM are also in contact with the water-cooling, maybe the entire card.




Yeah, I really like it.

Here is another article about it:
Quote:


> As with our original Computex report there is still no launch date specified. Pricing remains uncertain, however in June we got an estimated price for the unit of US$3000.


Gigabyte launches GeForce GTX 980 WaterForce Tri-SLI


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Hi guys, latest 3 Nvidia drivers have problem with Display Port. When I turn off monitor and turn on again, couldn't find signal. I have to hard reset everytime. Dou you know why? What is the solution?

344.48 - 344.60 - 344.65

before never happened. I've Asus 780ti Referance card.

Monitor : Asus PB278Q 2560 x 1440 - cable came with the monitor. Don't know what version it is.

Thanks.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I really like it.
> 
> Here is another article about it:
> Gigabyte launches GeForce GTX 980 WaterForce Tri-SLI


I don't understand why though? It's crude and awkward. I mean just look at the size of it, and would be less efficient than using even a single 420 radiator with EK blocks.


----------



## Quadrider10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> So you believe the card not being fully seated was the problem? What kind of thermal compound? I'm using Gelid GC Extreme, seeing 50C primary and 49C secondary by the end of Heaven! Loving these G10's man, but you better do this mod right otherwise youre asking for it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1487012/official-nzxt-kraken-g10-owners-club/2090


I ran out of MX2, but I reapplied it and now I'm seeing close to stock temps. I think it just has to settle.

Anyway, I was playing around with the skyn3t bios. Tbh, it made the card worse. even with the added voltage, I was only able to clock to 1230ish.on stock voltage with stock bios I was able to go through heaven at 1247. When it did crash I. Stock bios, only the driver crashed. On skyn3t it crashed the entire system. I was using precision x to OC.

I thought about the g10, but as of now, since I don't plan to OC much at all yet, it would not be worth it. As of now I'm hitting 74c at stock. With a custom fan profile, I can drop that a lot. Fully OCed and fans at 100% temps just touched 60c. Anyway, any ideas on the bio? Is there a nodded bios for the Asus 780 ti other than skyn3t?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I don't understand why though? It's crude and awkward. I mean just look at the size of it, and would be less efficient than using even a single 420 radiator with EK blocks.


Ready to fit kit, probably overpriced, good solution to those who are seeking a fast installation - low complexity high end cool running powerful gpu solution kit from a well known gpu vendor.


----------



## marrawi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> You think they will be able to help me ?
> 
> I am not quite sure if I saw any spring-loaded screws being sold tbh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, can someone post exact specs of the screws used on 780ti card ?
> 
> Thanks


You'll have to use the same springs, you just need to replace the screws.


----------



## Quadrider10

Like I would just want to disable gpu boost, have the extra voltage (1.212v), and have a more aggressive fan profile. would someone be able to provide that for me or teach me how to do so in kepler bios editor?

the OC on this card is not that great. on stock bios, im able to only achieve 1180MHz in game on the core. in mosy games, that only results in about 5fps more... maybe its the drivers? idk, but not happy with this card.


----------



## Luca T

Hi guys, for a Zotac 780Ti reference Can I use the modded bios of the MSI-780ti-reference in the first page?


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Hi guys, for a Zotac 780Ti reference Can I use the modded bios of the MSI-780ti-reference in the first page?


Yes.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Yes.


Thanks


----------



## Someone09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> Hi guys, latest 3 Nvidia drivers have problem with Display Port. When I turn off monitor and turn on again, couldn't find signal. I have to hard reset everytime. Dou you know why? What is the solution?
> 
> 344.48 - 344.60 - 344.65
> 
> before never happened. I've Asus 780ti Referance card.
> 
> Monitor : Asus PB278Q 2560 x 1440 - cable came with the monitor. Don't know what version it is.
> 
> Thanks.


I havn´t tried the latest driver but aside from that I can confirm this.


----------



## streetjumper16

A guessing game :
What is great , very rare and comes from MSI ?


----------



## Lukas026

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *streetjumper16*
> 
> A guessing game :
> What is great , very rare and comes from MSI ?


One of the 12 very rare units made worldwide ?


----------



## alancsalt

http://www.overclock.net/t/1521603/msi-gtx-780-ti-moa-edition ?


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> I havn´t tried the latest driver but aside from that I can confirm this.


The 344.XX drivers have been plagued with problems, avoid them at all cost. Nvidia has been releasing a new "WHQL" every week since the pre-mature launch of Maxwell (it wasn't ready, and it's not on 23nM) to try to address the issues.

I am still on and recommend 337.88.

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/788038/geforce-drivers/-official-nvidia-344-65-whql-display-driver-feedback-thread-11-10-14-/5/?offset=73#4359734


----------



## Monero

Does anyone know would skyn3t "DCII OC" bios on first page work on DCII non OC version?


----------



## streetjumper16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1521603/msi-gtx-780-ti-moa-edition ?


Right!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> One of the 12 very rare units made worldwide ?


Almost correct!







One of 26 MSI Lightning MOA








Will next week times take some pictures! 1326/2100MHz @ 1,15V under air !!!


----------



## Lukas026

can someone please post stock BIOS for EVGA 780ti reference card (NOT ACX)?

I am in need of one

thanks


----------



## Someone09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> The 344.XX drivers have been plagued with problems, avoid them at all cost. Nvidia has been releasing a new "WHQL" every week since the pre-mature launch of Maxwell (it wasn't ready, and it's not on 23nM) to try to address the issues.
> 
> I am still on and recommend 337.88.
> 
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/788038/geforce-drivers/-official-nvidia-344-65-whql-display-driver-feedback-thread-11-10-14-/5/?offset=73#4359734


I am currently on 344.11 which seems to not have most of the issues I had with later versions.
Still having some weird behaviour though. Might revert back to 337.88.
Thanks for the hint.


----------



## latprod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> I am currently on 344.11 which seems to not have most of the issues I had with later versions.
> Still having some weird behaviour though. Might revert back to 337.88.
> Thanks for the hint.


What kind of problems exactly?


----------



## Someone09

On which driver? 344.11 or above?


----------



## Quadrider10

ok, either i have a really poor overclocker of a gpu, bios is bad, or drivers are bad.... i cant get this thing over 1200mhz without crashing.

I reverted to driver version 340.52 with a clean wipe, and flashed the very first official version of my GPU bios. that seemed to get me to 1200MHz on stock voltage. i then flashed skyn3t's bios put the voltage to that of the other bios 1.187V and i couldn't even get to 1180mhz. so now i flashed the very first bios again, and trying the latest driver version with a clean wipe to see what it gets.

is there any other Asus gtx 780 Ti direct CU2 bioses floating around? i searched and can only find the official ones and the skyn3t one.

EDIT: And it crashed as usual. i got it stable in BF4 at 1238MHz, but in Bioshock Infinite, it crashed so much


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> can someone please post stock BIOS for EVGA 780ti reference card (NOT ACX)?
> 
> I am in need of one
> 
> thanks


http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=&manufacturer=EVGA&model=GTX+780+Ti&interface=&memType=&memSize=


----------



## streetjumper16

Very nice Card


----------



## TTheuns

Finally have my system up and running. Now I can put the 780Ti to use after being on a shelf for 10 months!


----------



## latprod

Hey guys, I got a weird SLI related problem that I just don't understand. For the last month or so, most games, but not all, flicker like crazy if I enable SLI. Examples are borderlands the pre sequel, shadow of mordor and now Call of duty AW. It freaks out and everything just double or triples on the screen and flickers like mad. It's hard to describe. As soon as i disable SLI everything's good. Anyone out there with any ideas of what it could be? I've got two watercooled 780ti's, and would like to actually use 'em . :/


----------



## MerkageTurk

∆ probably nvidia drivers, maybe so you can upgrade to 980


----------



## latprod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> ∆ probably nvidia drivers, maybe so you can upgrade to 980


Haha bastards, I'm not gonna upgrade for a while, the waterblocks don't fit. I'm not rich either.
So a driver downgrade should work better maybe?


----------



## RickRockerr

Could someone give me stock bios for 780Ti matrix platinum?


----------



## Hardstyler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RickRockerr*
> 
> Could someone give me stock bios for 780Ti matrix platinum?


Send me a messages, i can send it to you.


----------



## Traskhy

My MSI 780 TI ASIC:


----------



## streetjumper16

Wow, very high ASIC!








reference or Custom Card ?


----------



## iRoddazzz

hey guys,

need some help. I'm using the precision x 16 for over clocking my GTX 780ti From EVGA but it doesn't seem to save the over clock, any ideas?


----------



## Traskhy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *streetjumper16*
> 
> Wow, very high ASIC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reference or Custom Card ?


Reference card, reference air cooler and stock bios.
i´m thinking to flash it with skyn3t´s bios to get 1389 Mhz (8 Tflops) but i´d consider changing the cooler to raise that frequency and it could be dangerous too.


----------



## Luciferxy

is it game stable with that oc 1328 boost clock ?


----------



## Traskhy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> is it game stable with that oc 1328 boost clock ?


The only game i have and i can´t play with this frequencies is Crysis 3. it crashes!...On very high demanding games max. boost clock (1328) throttling down to control the temps (1285-1300 aprox) but it´s stable when reach that frequency in all games less Crysis 3


----------



## Twerk17

Hey guys,

This is my first post here I am having issues with "Display driver nvlddmkm stopped responding and has successfully recovered." it will say my driver version which is the current 344.65, I have been having this issue for months (so I have gone through the steps of completely uninstalling all drivers, and re-installing, as well as backing up to previous versions) and finally a viewer of mine has brought this thread and this site to my attention. I am a twitch streamer (this error crashes my stream), but am not that computer savy at all. I have NO overclock on my GPU either which is why I am making a new post, as I have seen this in the thread a few times they all have been related to overclocks it seems.

I have the Asus DCUII 780ti
In my hardware monitor its showing my voltage at .99
I have windows 8.1
I play star citizen (tons of textures, unoptimized alpha fairly gpu heavy game)
i idle at 32c, if i open ANYTHING even chrome i am around 45c

I have no idea how to use msi afterburner or any of these programs correctly please help!

Thanks in advance


----------



## gh0stfac3killa

hey guys picking the brains of you 780ti owners on the real need some help. i have been playing with some over clocks on my ti's and i keep getting crazy madness happening. they either do well in test like the usual 3d mark and so on, but in everday use while in game they keep blanking out on me and reseting. i have three evga gtx780ti's sc editions in 3 way sli, but cant seem to find a sweet spot that will alow them to push a little more than they already are and still be stable. anyone have oc numbers i can run with and maybe voltage numbers. im loosing my mind here. trying to squeeze some more juice out these bad boys.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

^ Try using drivers 344.11 or 1 or 2 versions older, they are better at OCing and don't black screen like the newer drivers do. Are you using stock bios as well? What clocks and voltages have you run them at?


----------



## latprod

I can't even get SLI to work properly in games with the new-ish drivers since maxwell came out.
I've had to go back to 340.52 or I experience horrible flickering in games. I'm on two 780Ti's, so I don't know if they're just sloppy to cater to the new maxwell cards or what's going on.


----------



## rauf0

Isn't it driver problem with solid voltage of both cards in SLI?


----------



## kingkoolkris

Hey, i've got a reference 780Ti from Zotac, i've just put a Prolimatech MK2 with 2x140mm Bitfenix Spectre Pro PWM on it.
Is there any skyn3t-BIOS which allows for lower than 25% fan speed? The fans are quiet until windows load, then on 25% they're turning faster than I think they should.


----------



## gh0stfac3killa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> ^ Try using drivers 344.11 or 1 or 2 versions older, they are better at OCing and don't black screen like the newer drivers do. Are you using stock bios as well? What clocks and voltages have you run them at?


the current bios im using are from the gigabyte websight, wich are the current one for the g1 sniper 3 mobo. not sure if that would be considerd stock. as far as the speeds there are to many to put here but i did the tried and true increase by 10 to 20 and test method. as well as tried some of the clock speeds i saw on other sights from other users. i have even matched the factory speeds of special edition cards from vatouse makers. they test well of course but in game is the issue after a while i black out and on some bsod depending on the speed there set to. so i just take them to stock clocks and all is fine. the nvidia drivers im on are the current ones they just launched a few weeks ago after cod aw came out. i know its not a huge deal i just realy dont see the point of going out and buying another set of gpus especialy since i just bought these literaly right before nvidia dropped the 980's, grrrrrrr!! i know the 780ti's are still beast mode and run great but i aslo know there is more head room for these puppies to run faster. i just have to get them dialed in!!!


----------



## Quadrider10

^^^ Same issues man but on a asus 780ti. also ive been having issues with drivers as well.


----------



## brutus300

hello guys,
I read the first pages and I'm confused now.

before my first card MSI GTX 780ti TwinFrozen IV was flashed using the BIOS Skyn3t which excluded Boost,
Now I have another gtx 780ti from asus dcuii and do not know how to go about it that did not spoil, if someone could advise me how to disable the boost in the Asus? I would like to set rigidly.


----------



## TobbbeSWE

http://www.overclock.net/t/1478066/nvidia-gtx-780ti-hard-volt-mod/60#post_23165765

Guys follow this link and try answer my question IF you got experience with hard mods.


----------



## brutus300

Need help, please, this boost only in one of my cards make me crazy! PLEASE 4 Advice!!!!


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brutus300*
> 
> Need help, please, this boost only in one of my cards make me crazy! PLEASE 4 Advice!!!!


can you add more details of the issue please?


----------



## zacker

hello guys i recently made an 780 ti sli mode with gigabyte cards the problem is that when playing games for example hitman the first card is at 86 c and the second card is at 66 is this safe? the airflow of the case is ok 3 fans from front 1 bottom 3 on top 1 on back .


thats on assassins creed unity


----------



## Nypo

Hi everyone
I have a Gigabyte GTX 780 ti OC, and as you already know these cards have problems
So i flashed to the skyn3t bios but same result: artefacts (red and black , sometimes the computer freeze) on 3d mark 11 and with this bios my GPU voltage goes not higher than 1.075v
Could you please help me ?

Thanks, sorry for my english (i'm french







)


----------



## Hardstyler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nypo*
> 
> Hi everyone
> I have a Gigabyte GTX 780 ti OC, and as you already know these cards are ****
> So i flashed to the skyn3t bios but same result: artefacts (red and black , sometimes the computer freeze) on 3d mark 11 and with this bios my GPU voltage goes not higher than 1.075v
> Could you please help me ?
> 
> Thanks, sorry for my english (i'm french
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


You need to turn up the voltages by you self, have you done this?


----------



## Nypo

I've set +12 in core voltage, even try +25 but it still stuck at 1.075 when i run 3D mark.


----------



## Hardstyler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nypo*
> 
> I've set +12 in core voltage, even try +25 but it still stuck at 1.075 when i run 3D mark.


Msi Afterburner or Precision X?


----------



## Nypo

MSI Afterburner


----------



## Hardstyler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nypo*
> 
> MSI Afterburner


Your slider go to about +75 right?

Try to slide it up more to see? it wont go over [email protected] +75 and thats safe.

If that´s not work, try flash it again. something have to be wrong.


----------



## Nypo

In fact i just tested Evga precision and it works.
But with this bios i have still artefact ...


----------



## josetortola

Hi all.

I read this forum as much as I can, but I don't have much time to write over here.

I've found a problem in an SLI of ASUS 780 ti Direct CU II OC running a PC with 1200W PSU, no OC in the CPU and XMP DDR-3 RAM, Windows 8.1. It uses custom water cooling for both graphic cards (EK full cover and backplate). That PC used the SLI with latest ASUS stock vbios for long time and everthing seems to be perfect.

But problems arrive with UBISOFT games...

When tried to run Watch Dogs in that PC, the PC went to black screen and restarted itsefl. No error message at all when it restarted.

Before that, It has passed Unigine Valley Benchmark 1.0. On that benchmark have seen Boost 2.0 throthling the GPU to 1280 mhz an no problem at all, FPS 109.2 and score 4567. But after UBISOFT and their "optimization" discovering the possible problem, tried to run 3DMARK's FireStrike to further checking the graphic cards... and again in some point at the test (it depends on the run... sometimes very early, others after one minute) the screen goes to black and the PC restarts itself or blocks so need to be reseted via the power button.

Because of the PSU with 1200W and a single rail of 99 amps and the GPUs and VRMs running at 60º or below, I thought that maybe one of the graphics card should be faulty. I dissabled the SLI in NVidia Control Panel and the problem has gone... everithing works perfect now in the game and the test but the performance of SLI-dissabled PC is lower.

So, then I tried to flash Skyn3t vBios from the first post of this thread and tried again.

*THANKS Skyn3t Team.*









With that vbios it was possible to enable the SLI again, every test is passed OK (Furmark, 3DMark's FireStrike Ultra and Unigine Valley) and gaming UBISOFT games is possible. With Skyn3t vBios at "stock clocks and voltages" the performance of the PC was almost the same that with the ASUS stock in Unigine Valley, FPS 107,4 and score 4492.

Then we start to play with GPU overclocking to see if the problem could be related with GPU clocks, so the fail occurs when ASUS Boost 2.0 is throtling it and high TDP is demanded from the cards.

With ASUS GPU Tweak, it was possible to reach perfect 24/7 overclocking gaming and benchmarking proof with 1228 mhz in GPU and 7900 mhz in memory clock, power target 120% and minimum voltage 1075, SLI activated. Temps remain below 62ºC (the custom WC is set to a minimum noise, so it does not cool as much as it can, but fans are at low RPM while maintaining correct temperatures to the system). No way to go further in GPU clocks without the fail appearing again. And if minimum voltage is raised up, the TDP limiting enters so early and the GPU clock's down, and if then the TDP is raised the black screen and restarts appear again.

With the perfect work of Skyn3t team (thanks again, by the way) the problem is solved... the SLI is alive with good performance. But when playing with overclock and reaching such "low" stable clocks on GPU has me thinking about the original problem with stock vbios and why those cards can't get any further... So, even the problem it's solved and performance is aceptable, do you know what had this problem could be about? and what I'm doing wrong with the overclocking so I can't pass that clock?.

Thanks in advance, and sorry for such a long post in such a bad english


----------



## jcm27

Hi guys, just flashed my 780Ti iChill Ultra with skyn3t bios as well as modded AB for 1.3v and 200% power limit.
Everything is going well apart from my power usage sits at around 75% all the time.
Any help would be appreciated
Thanks


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nypo*
> 
> Hi everyone
> I have a Gigabyte GTX 780 ti OC, and as you already know these cards have problems
> So i flashed to the skyn3t bios but same result: artefacts (red and black , sometimes the computer freeze) on 3d mark 11 and with this bios my GPU voltage goes not higher than 1.075v
> Could you please help me ? Thanks, sorry for my english (i'm french


I would RMA it if there're artifacts at stock speed.


----------



## Traskhy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nypo*
> 
> Hi everyone
> I have a Gigabyte GTX 780 ti OC, and as you already know these cards have problems
> So i flashed to the skyn3t bios but same result: artefacts (red and black , sometimes the computer freeze) on 3d mark 11 and with this bios my GPU voltage goes not higher than 1.075v
> Could you please help me ?
> Thanks, sorry for my english (i'm french
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Hello friend!... Lastly, Gigabyte´s models have many problems i think it´ll be the last manufacturer i´d choose. They have problems with VRM, stability and quality...Try to change you graphics if you are in warranty. Besides, 780 ti from Gigabyte is too problematic, they can not reach 1 GHz stable, a very poor overclock having 3 custom fans and a custom pcb!!!


----------



## DaFaRsHeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Traskhy*
> 
> Hello friend!... Lastly, Gigabyte´s models have many problems i think it´ll be the last manufacturer i´d choose. They have problems with VRM, stability and quality...Try to change you graphics if you are in warranty. Besides, 780 ti from Gigabyte is too problematic, they can not reach 1 GHz stable, a very poor overclock having 3 custom fans and a custom pcb!!!


Think you are generalising somewhat as the 780 Ti OC is 1085 @ stock so to say it has trouble doing 1Ghz is not correct.


----------



## Nypo

I don't want to RMA because, they will give a new card but the same problem will appear

The problem is the memory, if i put -350Mhz of MEM CLOCK , i don't have artefacts anymore


----------



## TobbbeSWE

I have now done the mod. My results in voltage gain is a bit different.

First up. My electric multimeter is very accurate.

Without mod.
1.212v in GPU Z - 1.215v with multimeter.

+150 Ohm = 1.262v
+130 Ohm = 1.275v
+100 Ohm = 1.286v
+82 Ohm = 1.301v
+56 Ohm = 1.340v
+47 Ohm =1.365v
+36 Ohm =1.395v Highest peak seen when benching is 1.402v

All have given me very stable volts no spike or drops.

Notice that i have several heatpads on both sides of the R33 Inductors.
The ones that comes with EK's backplate is a bit to thin so i changed some out for phoebya 1-2mm ones.
And stole a few from the referens cooler also.
This is important because they tend to be the first thing that cracks.

13481p Firestrike

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3290568

Core clock 1 529 MHz
Memory bus clock 1 974 MHz


----------



## streetjumper16

My Lightning MOA is very nice!
24/7 1350/2000Mhz @ 1,125V max. 50°C.

No overvoltage limit with the panel.


----------



## TobbbeSWE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *streetjumper16*
> 
> My Lightning MOA is very nice!
> 24/7 1350/2000Mhz @ 1,125V max. 50°C.
> 
> No overvoltage limit with the panel.


How did you get hold of such a rare card!


----------



## Traskhy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaFaRsHeR*
> 
> Think you are generalising somewhat as the 780 Ti OC is 1085 @ stock so to say it has trouble doing 1Ghz is not correct.


Some models..not all


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Traskhy*
> 
> Some models..not all


I think he was talking about non-reference cards (with non-reference cooler), since almost all of these types of cards are clocked past 1Ghz with the lowest at 1020 Mhz. Now the reference cards with the reference coolers do have base clocks below 1 Ghz but a lot of them (not all of them) boost to over 1 Ghz.


----------



## vicirenai

I have been having some problems with my 780 Ti (watercooled with EK full cover blocks) set up in SLI. I overclocked one of the cards to 1371 core clock with 1.212 v whie I left the other at stock (the games that I play utilize SLI horribly). The issue that I am having is that sometimes when I am gaming, or when I leave my pc on doing nothing, the monitor would just lose signal out of nowhere, and then the computer restarts itself. When that happens, I can get the display back by plugging out the DVI cable connected to the first card that I overclocked, to the second card that I had at stock.

Then I checked the device manager in Windows to see that the first overclocked card is no longer detected in the system, while the second card which is connected to the monitor is doing just fine. The only way to get that card working again is by holding the system's power drain and do a cold boot. Otherwise, no matter how many times you press the restart button it just won't be detected.I know that this is probably because of my overclock but what exactly is causing this? Temperatures were fine and never exceeded 50 degrees Celcius. Is it the VRM possibly? Do I have to back off my overclock?


----------



## josetortola

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vicirenai*
> 
> I have been having some problems with my 780 Ti (watercooled with EK full cover blocks) set up in SLI. I overclocked one of the cards to 1371 core clock with 1.212 v whie I left the other at stock (the games that I play utilize SLI horribly). The issue that I am having is that sometimes when I am gaming, or when I leave my pc on doing nothing, the monitor would just lose signal out of nowhere, and then the computer restarts itself. When that happens, I can get the display back by plugging out the DVI cable connected to the first card that I overclocked, to the second card that I had at stock.
> 
> Then I checked the device manager in Windows to see that the first overclocked card is no longer detected in the system, while the second card which is connected to the monitor is doing just fine. The only way to get that card working again is by holding the system's power drain and do a cold boot. Otherwise, no matter how many times you press the restart button it just won't be detected.I know that this is probably because of my overclock but what exactly is causing this? Temperatures were fine and never exceeded 50 degrees Celcius. Is it the VRM possibly? Do I have to back off my overclock?


What 780ti are you using exactly?.

Some time ago I found that there could be some problems with the ones from ASUS DCU2 OC.

And, do you have the SLI enabled in NVidia Control Panel?. If it is, I thought that OCing just one card does not make sense because the card with lower clocks will limit both


----------



## vicirenai

It's the reference SC, I just read occamrazor's guide to oc this again, and I read that if I set the power target all the way up to 200% I might get shutdowns. Set it back down to 115% cause this was the highest I ever saw, trying this now and seeing if I get stable results (although I kind of doubt such a simple fix.. but I pray for a miracle). I also got the second card to overclock.. see if it improves.
I do have SLI is enabled but most of the game I play actually suffers from stuttering when I use SLI, so I put it in single graphics mode most of the time, which makes me smh when I think about the decision to get two of these.
I really hope it isn't hardware related problems, whichever it is, card or PSU







I am really confused with this instability because I've never encountered it before, and sometimes I can run a clean 2-3 days without encountering this with all kinds of load (idle, full load, benchmarks) and sometimes it just happens multiple times a day, and that sucks.


----------



## vicirenai

It seems like the card is bad







drained my loop and tried to put in each card separately. One card wouldnt make it past post code b2 and the other card can make it to windows, but when I try to do anything that puts the card under load,I got the reboot and black screen again









Took the waterblocks off the card and I dont see any leaks at all( I use a red coolant so it'd be pretty apparent if there is any)... still dont know why the card broke I dont see any physical signs of damage but this was an expensive lesson.

I am planning to rma one of the cards and hope they will accept it.good thing I flashed both cards to its stock bios before this happened. Does anyone have any experience with evga's rma? Really hope this will be accepted bcause I cant really spend more money on a new graphics card..

I cant rma the other card because I painted the metallic shroud black and sanded the led to be white. Let it be a reminder of my stupidity


----------



## rolldog

I finished my build a couple of months ago, but I've been so busy with other things that I couldn't risk my PC being down. So now I feel like testing it to its limits. As far as benchmarking and overclocking, what software do most of everyone use? Everywhere I look and everyone I ask has something different that the choose to use. As far as overclocking capabilities, I guess the software is more of a personal preference. But I want to be able to overclock it and compare the performance numbers with other people so I can see how my card in my system performs on a relative basis.

Another thing, since this is my first build since the 486 was the fastest PC on the market, so please excuse my ignorance. I also decided to use a Corsair AX1200i PSU, and it came with the Corsair Link software, which basically monitors different components for you, if you like that sort of thing. Will this PSU, or the Corsair Link software prevent me from applying higher voltages to some of my components, allow me to specify higher voltages to components, or does it not have any impact on anything and the features are used more as a marketing tool than actually providing value?

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> I finished my build a couple of months ago, but I've been so busy with other things that I couldn't risk my PC being down. So now I feel like testing it to its limits. As far as benchmarking and overclocking, what software do most of everyone use? Everywhere I look and everyone I ask has something different that the choose to use. As far as overclocking capabilities, I guess the software is more of a personal preference. But I want to be able to overclock it and compare the performance numbers with other people so I can see how my card in my system performs on a relative basis.
> 
> Another thing, since this is my first build since the 486 was the fastest PC on the market, so please excuse my ignorance. I also decided to use a Corsair AX1200i PSU, and it came with the Corsair Link software, which basically monitors different components for you, if you like that sort of thing. Will this PSU, or the Corsair Link software prevent me from applying higher voltages to some of my components, allow me to specify higher voltages to components, or does it not have any impact on anything and the features are used more as a marketing tool than actually providing value?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


The Corsair-Link-Software is pretty much rubbish. I have the same PSU and would not get it again, because of the Link-Software.

For Benchmarking / Stability-Testing you could use the following:

- Prime95
- Futuremark 3D-Mark
- Unigine Heaven 4
- Unigine Valley 1


----------



## Cooknn

If anyone here happens to see a good Black Friday/Cyber Monday deal on the Asus GTX 780 Ti DCU2 could you please post here? A while back I tried to go SLI with an open box deal but the card was bad so I RMA'd it. Been waiting patiently for the prices to come down ever since


----------



## josetortola

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cooknn*
> 
> If anyone here happens to see a good Black Friday/Cyber Monday deal on the Asus GTX 780 Ti DCU2 could you please post here? A while back I tried to go SLI with an open box deal but the card was bad so I RMA'd it. Been waiting patiently for the prices to come down ever since


Maybe all those cards are "bad" for an SLI as you can read here; http://www.overclock.net/t/1526275/asus-gtx-780-ti-direct-cu-ii-oc-problem-ovp-ocp-protection

You're not the first one that find weird problems with it.


----------



## Cooknn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josetortola*
> 
> Maybe all those cards are "bad" for an SLI as you can read here; http://www.overclock.net/t/1526275/asus-gtx-780-ti-direct-cu-ii-oc-problem-ovp-ocp-protection
> 
> You're not the first one that find weird problems with it.


I never even got to SLI. The second card was crashing by itself when I was putting it through stress tests to make sure it was good. Which it wasn't


----------



## maurokim

Good morning, but this solution only works on the Disable.exe asus? I own a GTX 780 TI DHS edition, and has been a while that I create these sudden black screen .. The only solution was to install a BIOS Skyn3t and allow it to default, or 1046mhz and 1,0370mv .. if touch anything after a bit of hard work goes into black screen ..









PS: However, I believe that everything is started from when I put the liquid under the vga. I put all things well, but it could be that some component overheating too? the maximum temperatures reached in maximum effort were 48/50 ..


----------



## josetortola

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maurokim*
> 
> Good morning, but this solution only works on the Disable.exe asus? I own a GTX 780 TI DHS edition, and has been a while that I create these sudden black screen .. The only solution was to install a BIOS Skyn3t and allow it to default, or 1046mhz and 1,0370mv .. if touch anything after a bit of hard work goes into black screen ..


I don't know if it will work with other cards. I found it as an utility for that ASUS graphic card, so maybe I won't work or damage any other. I would ask to the people that made it before using it in a different graphic card.


----------



## vicirenai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maurokim*
> 
> Good morning, but this solution only works on the Disable.exe asus? I own a GTX 780 TI DHS edition, and has been a while that I create these sudden black screen .. The only solution was to install a BIOS Skyn3t and allow it to default, or 1046mhz and 1,0370mv .. if touch anything after a bit of hard work goes into black screen ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: However, I believe that everything is started from when I put the liquid under the vga. I put all things well, but it could be that some component overheating too? the maximum temperatures reached in maximum effort were 48/50 ..


I think youre getting the same problem with the one I had. Yes, I also put my 780 Ti under water, and I used EK's full cover blocks. I believe that even with the waterblocks (or, if I applied the tim incorrectly although I followed EK's instructions to the letter) the VRMs is not exactly liking the abuse from the voltages I put the card under.

Already sent my card to evga, hopefully the RMA gets approved..


----------



## vilius572

Is it normal that my card runs stable at 1900mhz memory stable and I even use it for daily usage but cannot get past 2000mhz? Once I'm adjust clocks above 1950mhz my windows taskbar starts to flicker.


----------



## Nichismo

hey guys

making my first post in here, I recently bought two 780 tis for my latest build and im super excited to fire em up. I had been using either dual or a single GTX 770 reference for the past year and a half and had never owned anything better, so now upgrading to dual 780 TI SLI has got me stoked.

I bought the both of craigslist, a few weeks ago i got a reference EVGA superclocked. Barely used, the guy had it for his mac and had issues getting it to work. Paid 400 and the guy came to my work, none of the accessories or anything was opened, box in great shape, plastic still sealed on plexi covering reference heatsink.

I got the second one just a few days ago after trying to find a good deal. I had noticed a guy on CL had a few PNY XLR8 reference design, brand new sealed units for 480$. I contacted him but I ended up being too busy to make the near 1 hour drive. a few weeks went by and he still had sold any, and he changed the price to 400 and came to my home, was an absolute deal I couldnt pass up. I immediately bought 2 EK nickel plexi blocks, and I was able to use the same backplates from my 770 blocks to my delight on them.

Any tips on overclocking these bad boys? ive never OC a GPUI b4


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Is it normal that my card runs stable at 1900mhz memory stable and I even use it for daily usage but cannot get past 2000mhz? Once I'm adjust clocks above 1950mhz my windows taskbar starts to flicker.


my card does the same, more than 250+ on memory will result in some artifacts.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> my card does the same, more than 250+ on memory will result in some artifacts.


Bit what card do you have? I have evga gtx 780ti kingpin with waterblock om it so it should og a bit further


----------



## Luciferxy

gigabyte N78TOC with hynix memory.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> gigabyte N78TOC with hynix memory.


I've got Samsung memory and as I told this is a kingpin so it should easily reach 2000mhz on memory


----------



## hznn

Is there any BIOS for my EVGA 780Ti ACX SC Classified card?

I want to overclock for 24/7 use and for gaming!

Stock volts and stuff in MSI AB sucks, cant overclock so much.... maybe +65/70 core and max. 50 memory....


----------



## StenioMoreira




----------



## streetjumper16

maybe someone has an Afterburner X version for the 780 ti ?


----------



## Palmbeatz

Hey OCN,

i would love to have a go at changing my 780ti bios to a skyn3t one im just very unsure if this is the one i should be using?


----------



## skupples

so hey, Mister @Skyn3t turns out Nvidia has allowed unlocked voltage above 1.212V on 780Ti on the newest linux drivers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Palmbeatz*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey OCN,
> 
> i would love to have a go at changing my 780ti bios to a skyn3t one im just very unsure if this is the one i should be using?


sure, that would work fine.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> so hey, Mister @Skyn3t turns out Nvidia has allowed unlocked voltage above 1.212V on 780Ti on the newest linux drivers.


WTH, seriously?







I WANT UNLOCKED VOLTAGE TOO!!!

BTW, that avatar of your is.. just.. wrong..


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> so hey, Mister @Skyn3t turns out Nvidia has allowed unlocked voltage above 1.212V on 780Ti on the newest linux drivers.
> 
> 
> 
> WTH, seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WANT UNLOCKED VOLTAGE TOO!!!
> 
> BTW, that avatar of your is.. just.. wrong..
Click to expand...

I think skupples new avatar is excellent.








As for Miley, I think she's got a few screws loose, lol.

It's interesting that Nvidia has allowed unlocked voltage beyond 1.212v. with the Linux drivers.
I'd like to see what the brothers could do with that.
It certainly hasn't been possible without a hard mod so far.


----------



## broadbandaddict

Has anyone confirmed that it is actually allowing more than 1.212V and not just saying its more? Why would Linux be able to run higher voltages that previously required a hard mod?


----------



## Traskhy

Hello everyone!...I am a MSI 780 ti ref. owner...I was reading all info about skynet´s bios attached in the post so i dediced flashing my gpu...after flashing it with nvflash (everything was OK) i noticed it works perfect / stable but core clock is stuck at 928 mhz and vcore stuck at 0,912v giving me good good good temps but info said 1046 Mhz
Another thing i noticed...i can´t rise up vcore more than +100mv achiving only 1012mv with MSI Afterburner!...No more than +100mv....Am I doing something wrong?...Is gpu correctly flashed?
Max. stock bios vcore was 1175mv but changing all the time cause of gpu boost...now vcore is not dynamic but i can´t pass 1012mv...Any idea?..Any recommendation?
I expect someone could help me...
That´s all!....Thanks for reading me!......Greetings from Spain!


----------



## M5ilencer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M5ilencer*
> 
> Can anyone here share their "Unigine Heaven Benchmark 4.0" results in the following criteria- Ultra Extreme 1920x1080 and only with the 337.50 Beta Driver


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Here you are :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Heaven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Clock fluctuations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It runs between 993 MHz - 954 MHz. It only reaches 1006 MHz while the benchmark is changing the scenes and throttle back again. My system only supports PCI-E 2.0 so if you have 3.0 the results might not end up very accurate.


Thanks for the reply, long time. +Rep. If you see here it's only 1FPS loss PCI-E 2.0 vs 3.0, But I was running PCI-E 2.0 also and it looks like your running windows 8 not sure if that changes the results.
http://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Impact-of-PCI-E-Speed-on-Gaming-Performance-518/

And just to show a GTX 780 overclocked to 1215/[email protected] beats all stock 780Ti's at 1020/1750 except for the Evga 780Ti Kingpin 1072/1750.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> Has anyone confirmed that it is actually allowing more than 1.212V and not just saying its more? Why would Linux be able to run higher voltages that previously required a hard mod?


I know people that are folding on it 24/7 @ volts above 1.212V, for sure. Probed & all.

Why? Because LINUX users are the vast minority, & tend to know what they're doing more so than your average windows user. Also, Linus SLAMMMEEEDDD Nvidia hard, so NV has been sucking up to him & linux users ever since.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I know people that are folding on it 24/7 @ volts above 1.212V, for sure. Probed & all.
> 
> Why? Because LINUX users are the vast minority, & tend to know what they're doing more so than your average windows user.


They are in the minority for sure, but I have to disagree about them knowing what they're doing more than the average Windows user. I work with a group of them, and they certainly know their OS and a bit of networking related stuff, but when it comes to hardware, not so much.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> They are in the minority for sure, but I have to disagree about them knowing what they're doing more than the average Windows user. I work with a group of them, and they certainly know their OS and a bit of networking related stuff, but when it comes to hardware, not so much.


... We aren't talking about hardware.

That's also rather typical for DBAs, Desktop engineers, Server bros, and the like to know nothing about hardware, and care VERY little about it.

Trust me, I work with them, & they ridicule my love for hardware constantly. They just don't care. Why? Because they rather section off some space on a quad xeon server, then deal w/ a desktop & stuff like that.









They work on PCs 24/7, thus they could care less about them once they get home. From what I can tell, it's a rather common trend. They rather go home & work on their cars / bikes, than log some hours in BF4... Though, I have gotten a few of them to play the reboot of gantlet


----------



## FireFox152

Hi all guys thanks for the BIOS Mod! I flashed my Asus 780Ti DCII and it works perfectly on stock voltage I got 1100 core clock and 7200 memory clock BUT when I try to increase voltage (1,212) and core clock to anything above 1100 my GPU crashes and I get black screen and fans at 100% (very loud so I think they are spinning at maximum). What should I do? I can't understand if my 780Ti is a really bad overclocker or what... Anyway in these days I'll try to clean install the Drivers, in the meantime every hint is welcome!


----------



## lilchronic

well i had to RMA one of my Gigabyte 780ti's because a capacitor popped.


now im testing my other card and this thing is a beast stable @ 1306Mhz / 8000Mhz with 1.187v gigabyte GHZ edition


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> well i had to RMA one of my Gigabyte 780ti's because a capacitor popped.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now im testing my other card and this thing is a beast stable @ 1306Mhz / 8000Mhz with 1.187v gigabyte GHZ edition
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sorry to hear that. Keep us informed on the RMA process and how it goes. Just curious.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Sorry to hear that. Keep us informed on the RMA process and how it goes. Just curious.


Yeah i'll keep you all up to date, it should get to Gigabyte by the middle of next.

Never had to deal with a gigabyte RMA how are they with that?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Yeah i'll keep you all up to date, it should get to Gigabyte by the middle of next.
> 
> Never had to deal with a gigabyte RMA how are they with that?


well, they can't be worse than ASUS, can they?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> well, they can't be worse than ASUS, can they?


They could be just like ASUS.


----------



## BoatOnGoat

GPU-Z validation link:
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=gd2zb

(2x) EVGA GTX 780Tis SC ACX

Waterblocks:
EK 780Ti blocks, Acetal+Nickel


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> They could be just like ASUS.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoatOnGoat*
> 
> GPU-Z validation link:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=gd2zb
> 
> (2x) EVGA GTX 780Tis SC ACX
> 
> Waterblocks:
> EK 780Ti blocks, Acetal+Nickel


----------



## BoatOnGoat

Overclocking 780TIs:

Can I simply flash the skynet bios for my cards,

then raise the power target? Is there a "limit" for what the power target can be? Obviously this card can NOT handle 600w... lol.
Where are you guys at in terms of this power target? I burned out my last card being an idiot.







Kind of nervous moving forward now that I am water cooled.

Also, is there anyway to see the other various temps of the 780TI, such as the DRAM or VRMs? I don't see it in GPU-z.


----------



## skupples

N
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoatOnGoat*
> 
> Overclocking 780TIs:
> 
> Can I simply flash the skynet bios for my cards,
> 
> then raise the power target? Is there a "limit" for what the power target can be? Obviously this card can NOT handle 600w... lol.
> Where are you guys at in terms of this power target? I burned out my last card being an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of nervous moving forward now that I am water cooled.
> 
> Also, is there anyway to see the other various temps of the 780TI, such as the DRAM or VRMs? I don't see it in GPU-z.


no probes for VRAM or the like.

Skynet bios requires manual overcloxking for best effect. It's default baseclock will be lower than the stock bios' boost clock.

Just increasing power target will do nothing, as that just tells it "ok you have 600watts to play with" gotta increase colts AND core to get that extra power draw. AKA power slider is a limiter, nothing more.


----------



## BoatOnGoat

Curious as to how my other card burned out then. The voltage was only 1.21, thought the power slider was at 300%. Why would this have completely burned out. Im talking smoke out of the card broken.


----------



## Imprezzion

Bad card to start with probably. Or, for example, running Far Cry 4's menu at 2500FPS without a power limiter on 1.212v will blow it to bits in no time. I see my power draw shooting through the roof as well and mines limited at 120%. It never gets near that in normal gaming but it smashes into the limiter in the FC4 menu so hard it drops my core clocks 300Mhz just to stay at 118-119%...









I do have another wierd problem.

My card doesn't respond to extra voltage at all.. I run a reference MSI card with a Accelero Hybrid II and custom build VRm heatsink from the stock cooler. The pump unit andsoforth is also built-in to the stock coolers housing.

Cards running 1267Mhz core and 1900Mhz VRAM on 1.212v. Latest (EVGA) reference skyn3t BIOS. Perfectly stable in everything I throw against it. BF4 @ 1080p 125% res scale all ultra is no issue at all. Far Cry 4 with everything maxed and 2x TXAA is no issue at all. Stable as a rock.

Core gets to about ~50c in games, VRM's according to my IR thermo get to about 60-65c.

If I add more voltage, like 1.26v, i can only get to 1280Mhz. Even on the full 1.30v it can't go any higher then 1293Mhz orso. 1306Mhz seems to run fine but randomly freezes or crashes the drivers after 20 orso minutes.

Sooo, basically it's not responding to the extra voltage above 1.212v at all. Cause it pretty much does the same on 1.212v. At 1.300v it DOES run 1267Mhz perfectly stable. Temps are at about 65c core and 85-90c VRM's. There's still room in the fanspeed to lower that a bit as it's just running 65% on the Accelero rad for the core and 55% fanspeed on the dedicated VRM cooling.

Anyone have a clue what i'm doing wrong? Using the latest MSI AB and the latest 344.75 nVidia Game Ready's for FC4.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Amd offerings are now faster than nVidias, plus the 970 up to 20frames better on the crew benchmark.

I will be getting amd from now on as it is more future proof.


----------



## BoatOnGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Bad card to start with probably. Or, for example, running Far Cry 4's menu at 2500FPS without a power limiter on 1.212v will blow it to bits in no time. I see my power draw shooting through the roof as well and mines limited at 120%. It never gets near that in normal gaming but it smashes into the limiter in the FC4 menu so hard it drops my core clocks 300Mhz just to stay at 118-119%...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have another wierd problem.
> 
> My card doesn't respond to extra voltage at all.. I run a reference MSI card with a Accelero Hybrid II and custom build VRm heatsink from the stock cooler. The pump unit andsoforth is also built-in to the stock coolers housing.
> 
> Cards running 1267Mhz core and 1900Mhz VRAM on 1.212v. Latest (EVGA) reference skyn3t BIOS. Perfectly stable in everything I throw against it. BF4 @ 1080p 125% res scale all ultra is no issue at all. Far Cry 4 with everything maxed and 2x TXAA is no issue at all. Stable as a rock.
> 
> Core gets to about ~50c in games, VRM's according to my IR thermo get to about 60-65c.
> 
> If I add more voltage, like 1.26v, i can only get to 1280Mhz. Even on the full 1.30v it can't go any higher then 1293Mhz orso. 1306Mhz seems to run fine but randomly freezes or crashes the drivers after 20 orso minutes.
> 
> Sooo, basically it's not responding to the extra voltage above 1.212v at all. Cause it pretty much does the same on 1.212v. At 1.300v it DOES run 1267Mhz perfectly stable. Temps are at about 65c core and 85-90c VRM's. There's still room in the fanspeed to lower that a bit as it's just running 65% on the Accelero rad for the core and 55% fanspeed on the dedicated VRM cooling.
> 
> Anyone have a clue what i'm doing wrong? Using the latest MSI AB and the latest 344.75 nVidia Game Ready's for FC4.


Ok, why will the first part you stated be bad? I don't understand why running a menu will cause the card to fail before running something more intense like the game itself. There is a gap in explanation in this everywhere I have seen.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Amd offerings are now faster than nVidias, plus the 970 up to 20frames better on the crew benchmark.
> 
> I will be getting amd from now on as it is more future proof.










yes let's base one benchmark on a purchase.

290/290x was neck and neck with 780/780ti, yet people think they're faster than 970/980. The truth would be that AMD is only winning @ high res due to the small bus on the new nvidia products, but hey NV has to gimp 104/204 performance somehow to get people to buy 110/210 cards









I'm sure nvidia will close that gap for The Crew with a driver update, at least this is how it normally works.

Only problem is that it's a Ubisoft product which means it will be super broken at release.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes let's base one benchmark on a purchase.
> 
> 290/290x was neck and neck with 780/780ti, yet people think they're faster than 970/980. The truth would be that AMD is only winning @ high res due to the small bus on the new nvidia products, but hey NV has to gimp 104/204 performance somehow to get people to buy 110/210 cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure nvidia will close that gap for The Crew with a driver update, at least this is how it normally works.
> 
> Only problem is that it's a Ubisoft product which means it will be super broken at release.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 290/290x was neck and neck with 780/780ti, yet people think they're faster than 970/980.


As I recall, 780/780 Ti pulled ahead with the 337.50 driver, correct?


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> well i had to RMA one of my Gigabyte 780ti's because a capacitor popped.
> 
> 
> now im testing my other card and this thing is a beast stable @ 1306Mhz / 8000Mhz with 1.187v gigabyte GHZ edition


Holy cow lol, maybe its just high clocks but dont = performance as it ought to. ive had many cards overclock higher than others of the same GPU. but some with much lower clock would = more fps


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> As I recall, 780/780 Ti pulled ahead with the 337.50 driver, correct?


water cooled 780 pushed by a good overclocker beats 970' Ocs on average. i got household full of cards bcz of me and my brothers and the 780's here still beat 970's here . but thats with both using 1.212V that u need to edit 780 bios to do that. So i can only imagine 780 ti beating 980's too if pushed correctly and some bios mods. But yea man i had some 290x in my hands before, and without water cooling and bios mods they are not that good. But a watercooled hacked 290x is beastly like a 780 ti. hard tho to do and if not hacked and watercooled the 290x looses to 780's lol. so i think 290x still a sexy option for overclockers.

but 290x and 780/780ti got voltage mods making them monters! with good watercooling, possibilities are endles with those cards


----------



## Majaa

Hello guys









i bought my first high end graphic two months ago, and i think its time for some boost

i have Gigabyte 780ti Ghz Edition with stock bios and my power limit is locked on 116%

there is screen of my settings , after benchmark valley heaven

http://www.imgup.cz/image/nvS

there is direct :
http://www.imgup.cz/images/2014/12/08/780ti.png

As you can see, im trying go with Hynix memory higher and higher , but, looks on HWinfo, there is stock bios 1,2v under load going to the 99 % working card , not always, usually 1,135 etc, but, can i push clock higher ? What about power limit, can i get this stable with only 116 %+ ?

i hope you can give me some advices and sorry for my bad english









edit : i run now 1200/8000 , Assasin Creed Unity 25 min gameplay no artefacts

should i focus on core now or ? , please help me


----------



## skupples

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majaa*
> 
> Hello guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i bought my first high end graphic two months ago, and i think its time for some boost
> 
> i have Gigabyte 780ti Ghz Edition with stock bios and my power limit is locked on 116%
> 
> there is screen of my settings , after benchmark valley heaven
> 
> http://www.imgup.cz/image/nvS
> 
> there is direct :
> http://www.imgup.cz/images/2014/12/08/780ti.png
> 
> As you can see, im trying go with Hynix memory higher and higher , but, looks on HWinfo, there is stock bios 1,2v under load going to the 99 % working card , not always, usually 1,135 etc, but, can i push clock higher ? What about power limit, can i get this stable with only 116 %+ ?
> 
> i hope you can give me some advices and sorry for my bad english
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit : i run now 1200/8000 , Assasin Creed Unity 25 min gameplay no artefacts
> 
> should i focus on core now or ? , please help me






What resolution are you playing at?

If you're playing <1440P, you can basically ignore memory OC all together. It should come AFTER core overclocking, as it tends to reduce top core clock.

In my experience, I see next to zero benefit to OC'ing my Titan's memory by 1,000mhz (+500) @ 1080P. I only see the benefit @ 5760x1080P, and even then, core clock renders a better return in most instances.

I would personally back down the the memory clock, & focus more on core clock.

I would also get the card off of the stock bios, as it's going to continue to cause excessive V-droop, which will reduce your max possible OC.

You're of course pushing more into the danger zone when doing this, but i'm pretty sure there are plenty of people around here that have been pushing 1.212V through modded bios on 780TI for quite some time w/o issues.


----------



## Majaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> What resolution are you playing at?
> 
> If you're playing <1440P, you can basically ignore memory OC all together. It should come AFTER core overclocking, as it tends to reduce top core clock.
> 
> In my experience, I see next to zero benefit to OC'ing my Titan's memory by 1,000mhz (+500) @ 1080P. I only see the benefit @ 5760x1080P, and even then, core clock renders a better return in most instances.
> 
> I would personally back down the the memory clock, & focus more on core clock.
> 
> I would also get the card off of the stock bios, as it's going to continue to cause excessive V-droop, which will reduce your max possible OC.
> 
> You're of course pushing more into the danger zone when doing this, but i'm pretty sure there are plenty of people around here that have been pushing 1.212V through modded bios on 780TI for quite some time w/o issues.


Thank you for the answer. Im playing at 1920x1080 , i know that this bios si limit of my card but i wanted to find a limit of this bios, if it is possible. Anyway, i dont have waterblock so i cant go on 1314 clock mhz like most of your beasts here









Is my card in danger if i will keep 8000 memory ?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majaa*
> 
> Thank you for the answer. Im playing at 1920x1080 , i know that this bios si limit of my card but i wanted to find a limit of this bios, if it is possible. Anyway, i dont have waterblock so i cant go on 1314 clock mhz like most of your beasts here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is my card in danger if i will keep 8000 memory ?


if it's able to run it at those speed's then i see no problem.

.......can you save your 780Ti GHZ bios in GPU-Z and upload it here so i can get it. That would be awesome. I have a couple Ghz edition bios but they are both 106% power target while my other card oc edition is 116% power target. i have yet to see a Ghz 780 Ti with a 116 power target bios.


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoatOnGoat*
> 
> Ok, why will the first part you stated be bad? I don't understand why running a menu will cause the card to fail before running something more intense like the game itself. There is a gap in explanation in this everywhere I have seen.


Because the card has to work much harder in the menu then it does in-game. The game is indeed more ''intense'' but the menu runs at 80x the framerate which on it's own creates a huge load higher then the game does..


----------



## Majaa

Guys do you have any problem with our OC in Farcry 4 ? i run 1253/7600 in all games stable, but in Farcry 4 green artefacts. i have stock gigabyte OC bios 116% power limit 1,2v to core max.


----------



## mxthunder

So far, no issues with my OC in FC4


----------



## Asus11

my 780 ti matrix will be arriving soon, hopefully Friday

hoping to overvolt and get some juicy overclocks


----------



## Majaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> my 780 ti matrix will be arriving soon, hopefully Friday
> 
> hoping to overvolt and get some juicy overclocks


I hope you will post good oc








780ti is beast, except mine


----------



## Imprezzion

FC4 with the latest patch and drivers (344.75 Game Ready) runs just fine on my normal OC.


----------



## TONSCHUH

My EK-Block's and Thermal Grease arrived already and the rest got finally shipped by FrozenCPU.

Fingers crossed that everything arrives before Christmas and that I ordered the right parts.


----------



## StenioMoreira

hello guys I increased Pcie frequncy to 117 mhz but now i got these 2 settings --> Plx Core voltage and Plx Aux voltage. They both on auto and i want to set a voltage myself as auto always pushes things too far. And advice on voltagess?? what is a conservative Core and Aux plx voltages??? im guessing only thing i need to mess with is Aux and for core idk what that does. They both under Pcie tuning section after i increased pcie frequency


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majaa*
> 
> Guys do you have any problem with our OC in Farcry 4 ? i run 1253/7600 in all games stable, but in Farcry 4 green artefacts. i have stock gigabyte OC bios 116% power limit 1,2v to core max.


The issue isn't your OC (well maybe it is) Far Cry 4 is just inherently broken for what seems to be a majority of users.

I've literally tested all settings, with one, two, & three Titans @ 1334mhz/7.5giggles @ 1440P, 1080P, 720P. The game is broken, and thank god I figured out that ubisoft was a bad publisher 3 years ago, as I've only been playing free versions of their games ever since (free as in came with some piece of hardware, FC4 came with a new 1TB evo SSD)


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> hello guys I increased Pcie frequncy to 117 mhz but now i got these 2 settings --> Plx Core voltage and Plx Aux voltage. They both on auto and i want to set a voltage myself as auto always pushes things too far. And advice on voltagess?? what is a conservative Core and Aux plx voltages??? im guessing only thing i need to mess with is Aux and for core idk what that does. They both under Pcie tuning section after i increased pcie frequency


117Mhz PCI-E? Maaaaaan that's high.. Raising PCI-E has no real benefits to be honest and anything above 104-105Mhz is already dangerous for your data as PCi-E frequency also raises the SATA controllers frequency and it more often then not can't handle that kind of speed and will give data corruption.


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> 117Mhz PCI-E? Maaaaaan that's high.. Raising PCI-E has no real benefits to be honest and anything above 104-105Mhz is already dangerous for your data as PCi-E frequency also raises the SATA controllers frequency and it more often then not can't handle that kind of speed and will give data corruption.


yeah it did crash the Gpu on me once and took for eever for me to be able to boot! but i was bored and was messing arounnd. Maybe i should quit trying??


----------



## ShiftyDave

Hey guys just wondering if i can get some help

I'm trying to flash my Gigabyte 780 Ti GHz edition cards but dont know if i have the correct BIOS, i have found the "Gigabyte Windforce F3X" bios http://www.overclock.net/attachments/20274 but am unsure if thats correct for my card.

also when i try flash it comes up with "ERROR: PCI subsystem ID match" and im using the command nvflash.exe --index=1 bios.rom


----------



## skupples

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShiftyDave*
> 
> Hey guys just wondering if i can get some help
> 
> I'm trying to flash my Gigabyte 780 Ti GHz edition cards but dont know if i have the correct BIOS, i have found the "Gigabyte Windforce F3X" bios http://www.overclock.net/attachments/20274 but am unsure if thats correct for my card.
> 
> also when i try flash it comes up with "ERROR: PCI subsystem ID match" and im using the command nvflash.exe --index=1 bios.rom





Good Evening.

Did you disable ID Mismatch? I haven't looked @ the guide in some time, but it's a required step to rewrite the EePROM. It essentially unlocks the chip, allowing it to be re-written. The command is something like "nvflash --protectoff", That's the first thing you have to do, as I stated above, it tells the card that it's time to bend over & take a new BIOS.

As to the BIOS its self, it should be fine. The only thing you really need to worry about is mismatching memory, so you have to verify which memory your card has, and which memory the new BIOS is programmed for.










right-click, open in new window, to see full size.


----------



## ShiftyDave

Thanks skupples,

I tried the nvflash --protectoff command and it doesnt do the same thing as the screen grab you posted, it gives me a list of commands as if i typed help?



Also i have hynix memory but couldnt see how to tell if that bios will be written for that kind of memory or not


----------



## skupples

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShiftyDave*
> 
> Thanks skupples,
> 
> I tried the nvflash --protectoff command and it doesnt do the same thing as the screen grab you posted, it gives me a list of commands as if i typed help?
> 
> 
> 
> Also i have hynix memory but couldnt see how to tell if that bios will be written for that kind of memory or not






hmm... remove the ".exe" just use "nvflash --protectoff" it should work.

oh, and btw...















*Welcome to OCN!*


----------



## ShiftyDave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> hmm... remove the ".exe" just use "nvflash --protectoff" it should work.
> 
> oh, and btw...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Welcome to OCN!*


Hmm, same thing.. Is it possible i have the wrong version of nvflash? I've downloaded version 5.190.0.1


----------



## lilchronic

i use that bios with my 780Ti GHZ. it's the only bios that allows me to use 1.212v with precision x 4.2.1


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShiftyDave*
> 
> Hmm, same thing.. Is it possible i have the wrong version of nvflash? I've downloaded version 5.190.0.1


my next question would be if you're opening NVflash correctly. Double clicking on it isn't how it works. You have to shift+right click

actually, what you really need to do is just download "EZFlash" from the OP, it streamlines this entire process into "1" "Yes" "win"

http://www.overclock.net/attachments/19124

you would just run command #1, then command #5, and be done with it.


----------



## skupples

@ShiftyDave

Just a personal tip / pet peeve... Download GURU3D Display Driver Uninstaller. Restart your PC into Safe mode after flashing, run the Display Driver uninstaller, allow the tool to auto-restart your PC, then re-install your drivers. It can go a long way to preventing weird issues from cropping up post-flash.


----------



## ShiftyDave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> my next question would be if you're opening NVflash correctly. Double clicking on it isn't how it works. You have to shift+right click
> 
> actually, what you really need to do is just download "EZFlash" from the OP, it streamlines this entire process into "1" "Yes" "win"
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/attachments/19124
> 
> you would just run command #1, then command #5, and be done with it.


Thanks, This has gotten me further as the #1 command worked, but when i ran the second command #6 (because i want to flash my second GPU first to test incase something goes wrong, it goes to this screen and hasnt moved


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShiftyDave*
> 
> Thanks, This has gotten me further as the #1 command worked, but when i ran the second command #6 (because i want to flash my second GPU first to test incase something goes wrong, it goes to this screen and hasnt moved


oh...

I think you need to run #1 and #4 first, it's beena long time since I've flashed my GPUs. Skynet put this Titan bit together over a year ago, and I've been riding it ever since.









disable eeprom, disable ID mismatch, then flash away... should be as easy as that w/ ezflash.


----------



## ShiftyDave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> oh...
> 
> I think you need to run #1 and #4 first, it's beena long time since I've flashed my GPUs. Skynet put this Titan bit together over a year ago, and I've been riding it ever since.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> disable eeprom, disable ID mismatch, then flash away... should be as easy as that w/ ezflash.


Awesome, looks like doing #1 then #4 worked and its flashed both (one after another)

Is there a way to tell if its been flashed before reboot?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShiftyDave*
> 
> Awesome, looks like doing #1 then #4 worked and its flashed both (one after another)
> 
> Is there a way to tell if its been flashed before reboot?


if the process completes, it flashed. You can also check GPU-z, the sub vendor should switch to Nvidia... at least it did for my bios.

You can also match the bits via GPU-Z, to see if it reports the same as the bits of the BIOS you flashed. the whole "80.10.3E.00.01" string thing.

Like I said before. I would highly recommend taking the time to re-install your GPU drivers fresh via using Guru3D display Driver Uninstaller, I would also recommend re-installing your OC utility. These are known fixes for resolving any weird post-flash issues.


----------



## ShiftyDave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> if the process completes, it flashed. You can also check GPU-z, the sub vendor should switch to Nvidia... at least it did for my bios.
> 
> You can also match the bits via GPU-Z, to see if it reports the same as the bits of the BIOS you flashed. the whole "80.10.3E.00.01" string thing.
> 
> Like I said before. I would highly recommend taking the time to re-install your GPU drivers fresh via using Guru3D display Driver Uninstaller, I would also recommend re-installing your OC utility. These are known fixes for resolving any weird post-flash issues.


Done and done! Both GPU's seem to have taken the new bios and i've done a fresh install of my GPU drivers with the Guru3D method of uninstalling them!

Now to start tweaking, just wanted to get the bios out of the way before i put the two cards under water.

Thanks for your help


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShiftyDave*
> 
> Done and done! Both GPU's seem to have taken the new bios and i've done a fresh install of my GPU drivers with the Guru3D method of uninstalling them!
> 
> Now to start tweaking, just wanted to get the bios out of the way before i put the two cards under water.
> 
> Thanks for your help


No problem! Good luck!


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShiftyDave*
> 
> Thanks, This has gotten me further as the #1 command worked, but when i ran the second command #6 (because i want to flash my second GPU first to test incase something goes wrong, it goes to this screen and hasnt moved


remove the card you dont wana flash. makes things easier, go one at a time.

also for flashing i do nvflash -4 -5 -6 name.rom and wala it works every time! dont be worried about hurting your card with other 780 ti bios's .... bios cant hurt your card... i crossed flashed 760 with 770 780 with 780 ti and backwards too. i used ^^ and never got good results cross flashing but im just saying nothing happen and i went back. so using another gigabyte bios is fine man


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M5ilencer*
> 
> And just to show a GTX 780 overclocked to 1215/[email protected] beats all stock 780Ti's at 1020/1750 except for the Evga 780Ti Kingpin 1072/1750.


unless i'm missing something here, i tend to disagree a bit


----------



## skupples

it's just math, well and less texture mappers, which more coreclock can't really compensate for...

It worked out to something like 70Mhz per cluster. So, the 780 required something like 140-150mhz more than Titan to run at the same speed as titan, but once again, this isn't a perfect science as you aren't just missing cores, you're missing TMUs.


----------



## Asus11

can anyone enlighten me on what

PEX_VDD

VRM CLOCK(khz)

3.3V

in gputweak means? and what are safe parameters to use

thank you,

also would like to be added to the list!


----------



## mercinator16

Ive run into a problem with flashing my dual bios on my sli 780 ti classys. Whenever I flash them, both of the bios on each card get flashed instead of the bios that i have it set too. Is there a work or fix for this?


----------



## MerkageTurk

Behold ti users, nvidia may be crippling performance of our GPU s

http://www.overclock.net/t/1528528/tpu-performance-summaries-with-newer-games/30#post_23283210


----------



## AEROBATICS

*Hi friends! I want to ask you about update BIOS for my Asus NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Ti.*

I have a default BIOS version: 80.80.30.00.01



I try update my default BIOS, but new version is not compatible:

Code:



Code:


C:\Users>cd..

C:\>nvflash -a

NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.190)
Simplified Version For OEM Only

NVIDIA display adapters present in system:
<0> GeForce GTX 780 Ti   (10DE,100A,1043,8495) H:--:NRM B:01,PCI,D:00,F:00

C:\>nvflash --index=0 as01.rom

NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.190)
Simplified Version For OEM Only

Checking for matches between display adapter(s) and image(s)...

Adapter: GeForce GTX 780 Ti   (10DE,100A,1043,8495) H:--:NRM B:01,PCI,D:00,F:00

WARNING: Firmware image PCI Subsystem ID (1043.849E)
  does not match adapter PCI Subsystem ID (1043.8495).

ERROR: PCI subsystem ID mismatch

C:\>

I see defferences (849E ≠ 8495)

What version BIOS do you advise to me?
Thank you very much!


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Okay guys, I am able to pick up two EVGA GTX 780 Ti ACX for 592 USD pre-owned ... going to try to get another card too for GTX 780 Ti 3-way SLI.

I am going to run them with a 3930K on water and a Gigabyte GA-X79-UD3, the CPU 3930K will be 4,4-4,5 Ghz (bad sample) and it will be ran with 16GB of RAM.

How big of a PSU will I need for this setup? 1300W okay?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Behold ti users, nvidia may be crippling performance of our GPU s
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1528528/tpu-performance-summaries-with-newer-games/30#post_23283210


It's pretty typical for Nvidia to do this. It helps push people into upgrading away from their forcefully obsolete cards.

Hell, it only took like 2 months for Nvidia to start pushing death drivers to Fermi cards.


----------



## Joshwaa

I have a EVGA 780 ti w/ACX cooler. Would I flash the Bios listed for the EVGA 780 ti SC w/ACX? Switching to water and want MORE POWER!! Thanks for the help.

Also what is the best full cover water block for this card? Opinions welcome.


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joshwaa*
> 
> I have a EVGA 780 ti w/ACX cooler. Would I flash the Bios listed for the EVGA 780 ti SC w/ACX? Switching to water and want MORE POWER!! Thanks for the help.
> 
> Also what is the best full cover water block for this card? Opinions welcome.


I would have gone with the EK-FC 780 GTX Ti - Nickel or EK-FC 780 GTX Ti - Acetal+Nickel, if you are planning on OCing a lot then buy those Fujipoly Ultra Extreme thermal pads and enjoy good VRM-temperatures as well.









That said, how hot are your card at load with stock clocks? I am buying two EVGA GTX 780 Ti ACX late this week.


----------



## Asus11

had the card not even a week and its on water.. dam does it feel good and temps are extremely good compared to other cards ive had on water









block + backplate ftw


----------



## Joshwaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> I would have gone with the EK-FC 780 GTX Ti - Nickel or EK-FC 780 GTX Ti - Acetal+Nickel, if you are planning on OCing a lot then buy those Fujipoly Ultra Extreme thermal pads and enjoy good VRM-temperatures as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said, how hot are your card at load with stock clocks? I am buying two EVGA GTX 780 Ti ACX late this week.


Not very hot fan at 70% highest temp 61C 1138Core/ 3500mem

I already have the Fujipoly, was planning on that.


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joshwaa*
> 
> Not very hot fan at 70% highest temp 61C 1138Core/ 3500mem
> 
> I already have the Fujipoly, was planning on that.


Okay, I plan on squeezing three of them together in a sandwich, or perhaps I need to buy a card from some other manufacturer because it is not a whole lot of Evga GTX 780 Ti ACX on the used-market ...


----------



## liberato87

REVIEW OF THE SWIFTECH KOMODO NV-LE for Gtx TITAN/TITAN BLACK/780/780Ti

http://www.xtremehardware.com/cooling/liquid/swiftech-komodo-nv-luxury-edition-anche-per-gk110-2014121710385/

http://www.xtremehardware.com/cooli...luxury-edition-anche-per-gk110-2014121710385/

http://www.xtremehardware.com/cooli...luxury-edition-anche-per-gk110-2014121710385/

http://www.xtremehardware.com/cooli...luxury-edition-anche-per-gk110-2014121710385/


----------



## Joshwaa

I want the Komodo however I can not find one anywhere and Swiftech said they are no longer making them. If you know of where to get one that would be much appreciated.


----------



## liberato87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joshwaa*
> 
> I want the Komodo however I can not find one anywhere and Swiftech said they are no longer making them. If you know of where to get one that would be much appreciated.


I am in Europe and it is still hard to find.


----------



## Asus11

what drivers are most of you using? 344.48 here

I heard people raving about 337.88 not sure if theres truth to it though.


----------



## Luciferxy

new driver is out.
347.09


----------



## skupples

meh, not playing either of those titles right now.

I have my ED (GAMA state was it?) & SC (Pre-pre-PRE-Alpha was it?) stashed away for a later date.

I have a serious issue with Lord Braben attempting to surpass the alpha state w/o the game being feature complete, so moving into beta w/o it being feature complete, then into "gama" just makes it a laughingstock, and we all know he's simply doing this to troll Chris Roberts.

I have a serious issue with the continued delays with Star Citizen, and before the ravaging fanboys come at me, I R Golden Ticket holder, so come at me bro. I fully realize the increase in the scope, and all the other talking points you may use to defend the continued delays on every aspect of everything, i still have an issue with it. The initial DFM delay was fine, I fully expected it due to the silence, but literally every single major patch has hit a delay since then, so now we're looking at POSSIBLY IF LUCKY playing DFM 1.0 by end of January(with x y & z missing).







they will 100% run out of money at this pace, and the continued quest for MOAR MONEY via BIGGER SHIPS! Will do nothing but detract from what could have been an epic experience. I fully expect Star Citizen to have a complete pay to win cash shop within a year of release.


----------



## gd350turbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joshwaa*
> 
> I want the Komodo however I can not find one anywhere and Swiftech said they are no longer making them. If you know of where to get one that would be much appreciated.


http://geizhals.at/eu/swiftech-komodo-nv-le-a1186760.html


----------



## littlesackninja

Hello all, i recently tried to flash my bios using this, but my problem is that when i flash the skynet bios, (i followed Jays tutorial, and how you are supposed to do it, using nvflash) and i restart, it is as normal, in msi afterburner i cannot change power limit past 106%, and when i flash, using Ez3flash and/or nvflash it says that i am flashing to the same bios, i am using the skynet bios "EVGA 780Ti SC ACX
", and my model is obviously the SC ACX, with the same 80.80.34.00.80 bios version.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littlesackninja*
> 
> Hello all, i recently tried to flash my bios using this, but my problem is that when i flash the skynet bios, (i followed Jays tutorial, and how you are supposed to do it, using nvflash) and i restart, it is as normal, in msi afterburner i cannot change power limit past 106%, and when i flash, using Ez3flash and/or nvflash it says that i am flashing to the same bios, i am using the skynet bios "EVGA 780Ti SC ACX
> ", and my model is obviously the SC ACX, with the same 80.80.34.00.80 bios version.


Have you re-downloaded the bios and only used EZ-Flash? disable EEprom, disable mismatch, and flash! Also, always be sure to restart your computer, re-install drivers, & even re-install MSI-AB if any weird things show themselves after falshing.

I've seen quite a few people accidentally overwrite the new bios with the old bios when running the save command, which exists in many guides.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I've seen quite a few people accidentally overwrite the new bios with the old bios when running the save command, which exists in many guides.


Meh. It happens. default BIOS repository:

EVGA:

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=&manufacturer=EVGA&model=GTX+780+Ti&interface=&memType=&memSize=


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Sorry to hear that. Keep us informed on the RMA process and how it goes. Just curious.


well Gigabyte sent my card back today so hopefully it makes it here Wednesday on the estimated delivery day?

Also got a email from gigabyte this is what they said ( Dear Valued Customer,

We appreciate you being patient with us.

We have finished testing your GIGABYTE product(s) and it is (they are) being returned back to you.)

Can this even be repaired ? i mean if it blew two of them different ones, i would think something else is wrong with the card and a new resistor soldered on would probably fail again?


----------



## latprod

Hey guys, can someone here explain the random comments that have been posted here about Nvidia's lack of support for "Older" cards and how AMD is catching up to Nvidia in this respect?
I've got two 780Ti's, and to be honest, I can't for the life of me understand how the performance of newer games isn't better. They're both on water, overclocked and overvolted, and should be able to handle most things I would assume, but it seems all the drivers since Maxwell are pretty bad, I can't see any performance increases, in fact, it has caused more problems that anything else.
Are Nvidia just not giving a rats behind to try and make people transition over to the 900 series? How the eff can the get away with that exactly?

edit: sorry, I typed a bad word


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latprod*
> 
> Hey guys, can someone here explain the random comments that have been posted here about Nvidia's lack of support for "Older" cards and how AMD is catching up to Nvidia in this respect?
> I've got two 780Ti's, and to be honest, I can't for the life of me understand how the performance of newer games isn't better. They're both on water, overclocked and overvolted, and should be able to handle most things I would assume, but it seems all the drivers since Maxwell are pretty bad, I can't see any performance increases, in fact, it has caused more problems that anything else.
> Are Nvidia just not giving a rats behind to try and make people transition over to the 900 series? How the eff can the get away with that exactly?
> 
> edit: sorry, I typed a bad word


its easy, most peasants live by inconsistent benchmarks which are most of the time biased of whats new
its easier for nvidia to sell the new series even more, they have noticed they are making a killing and are doing some extra milking

I think theyre loving it so much they forgot to bring out the 8gb version before end of 14 because the milking is still too strong.

but yes it seems they have stopped optimizing Kepler cards, so AMD if purchased 2 years ago (7970) seems a investment of the century

but who really knows whats going on in these silly benchmarks most tests are inconsistent and I usually only believe benchmarks off people off this forums anyway










Btw im loving my new 780 ti


----------



## ABeta

I have an issue, I just flashed skyn3t bios the other day and everytime I am on desktop, the videocard never downclocks or downvolt.


----------



## littlesackninja

Tried using Ez3flash and nvflash, i am using the right bios, downloaded several times, whenever the flash is complete it auto closes the window, which it shouldnt, and when i press for disable EEprom the window that opens closes straight away.

Edit: Fixed it, had to reinstall driver


----------



## littlesackninja

I have a quick question, when i add core clock, does that add it onto my cards stock core (1006), (with Skynet bios ofcourse).


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> "so come at me bro."


LOL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latprod*
> 
> I've got two 780Ti's, and to be honest, I can't for the life of me understand how the performance of newer games isn't better. They're both on water, overclocked and overvolted, and should be able to handle most things I would assume, but it seems all the drivers since Maxwell are pretty bad, I can't see any performance increases,
> 
> edit: sorry, I typed a bad word


yeah lol well Nvidia is notorious for pushing new products thats why next time i upgrade i will think long and hard about going to AMD also AMD allows different gpus to work together. But yes forget graphs and comparisons you see online bcz they dont show clocks nor dirvers or rig set up for each card,... like Asus said. But your own performance should still be very good. Maybe you overclocking wrong or too agresssive, or that and SLi profiles are messed up, or and you have power savings on Pcie slots enabled in bios. Pcie power saving kills performance and its usually on be default in bios, and shows up in SLI .... example my Rog Asus maxismus extreme Vi board was 99 % gpu ussage in single than 2 way or 3 way it was up and doing between 70% and 50 % and some times it was 90%+ but overall very unreliable. So i went to bios and went looked for anything to do with pcie expansion, than anything that looked like "power management" or "dmi link something ect.." i disabled it all. Now my gpu ussage is always high on both cards, and when its not i use Nvidia tweaker program to improve the SLI profile for the game


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latprod*
> 
> Hey guys, can someone here explain the random comments that have been posted here about Nvidia's lack of support for "Older" cards and how AMD is catching up to Nvidia in this respect?
> I've got two 780Ti's, and to be honest, I can't for the life of me understand how the performance of newer games isn't better. They're both on water, overclocked and overvolted, and should be able to handle most things I would assume, but it seems all the drivers since Maxwell are pretty bad, I can't see any performance increases, in fact, it has caused more problems that anything else.
> Are Nvidia just not giving a rats behind to try and make people transition over to the 900 series? How the eff can the get away with that exactly?
> 
> edit: sorry, I typed a bad word


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> its easy, most peasants live by inconsistent benchmarks which are most of the time biased of whats new
> its easier for nvidia to sell the new series even more, they have noticed they are making a killing and are doing some extra milking
> 
> I think theyre loving it so much they forgot to bring out the 8gb version before end of 14 because the milking is still too strong.
> 
> but yes it seems they have stopped optimizing Kepler cards, so AMD if purchased 2 years ago (7970) seems a investment of the century
> 
> but who really knows whats going on in these silly benchmarks most tests are inconsistent and I usually only believe benchmarks off people off this forums anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw im loving my new 780 ti


it's a combination of this, and Nvidiai's known tampering with older generations via drivers.

A great example of this was the magical Baseclock reduction on the Fermi cards shortly after 6xx came out. I know what you're going to say! BUT THAT'S A BIOS THING! Well, apparently they can do it with drivers as well.

Any titan or 780Ti benchmarked for a comparison review, in the last 6 months has been shown with rock bottom base clocks = there's your reduction in performance.


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Any titan or 780Ti benchmarked for a comparison review, in the last 6 months has been shown with rock bottom base clocks = there's your reduction in performance.


100 % trutth what you guys are mainly seeing is dark ages reference model 780/Titan/780ti at refference speeds of 867 Mhz vs New Maxwells that are overclocked in graphs and when the difference isnt as big is bcz they using Reference model Maxwells that are still clocked much higher than Kelper cards. Now go to 970/980 forums and try to compare in game tests vs them like i have. they loose or tie and resort to thrown graphs at you lol.
and combination of other things stated but mainly just miss leading reviews with no good detailed information is ever given on the other cards.


----------



## littlesackninja

Just uploaded my build: http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/b/P8XH99
Thanks for you help!
(And your bios Mr. Skynet)


----------



## skupples

on site testing is showing GK110 kicking Maxwell's ass in 4K.

don't get me wrong, the architecture is great, I can't wait to see a 3,000 core >20NM 1,024bit bus card.

oh wait, no 20nm maxwell, nvm... going to have to wait for 16nm!


----------



## Shtopor

Hi all!
Recently flashed my MSI GTX780Ti 3G with modded bios 80.80.34.00.35.
Now there is no Boost, but Afterburner and another utilities show the permanent 1,05V for the core under load (much lower in idle), no matter how you offset the voltage.
1. In the description to the bios it's said: 1.212v unlocked - is it MAX allowable voltage? Or it's the actual voltage set on GPU?
2. Why I don't see any results of changing the voltage in AB and EVGA Precision?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shtopor*
> 
> Hi all!
> Recently flashed my MSI GTX780Ti 3G with modded bios 80.80.34.00.35.
> Now there is no Boost, but Afterburner and another utilities show the permanent 1,05V for the core under load (much lower in idle), no matter how you offset the voltage.
> 1. In the description to the bios it's said: 1.212v unlocked - is it MAX allowable voltage? Or it's the actual voltage set on GPU?
> 2. Why I don't see any results of changing the voltage in AB and EVGA Precision?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


You need to go into the properties of MSI-AB and unlock voltage control, also monitoring if you want to view it.

Also, as I tell everyone. Any strange issues after running these settings in AB? Re-install your GPU drivers, but first use GURU3d Display Driver uninstaller. Re-installing the OC utility can also help resolve funky issues.

ALSO, make 100% sure you're only running one OC utility at a time. They do NOT get along when both are running at the same time. Make 100% sure the process for PrecX is disabled before using MSI-AB, and viceversa.

I believe PrecX is still the main tool to use with 780Ti, sadly.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shtopor*
> 
> Hi all!
> Recently flashed my MSI GTX780Ti 3G with modded bios 80.80.34.00.35.
> Now there is no Boost, but Afterburner and another utilities show the permanent 1,05V for the core under load (much lower in idle), no matter how you offset the voltage.
> 1. In the description to the bios it's said: 1.212v unlocked - is it MAX allowable voltage? Or it's the actual voltage set on GPU?
> 2. Why I don't see any results of changing the voltage in AB and EVGA Precision?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


You can use EVGA's precision x voltage tool from 4.2.1 version with MSI AB

EVGAVoltageTuner.zip 580k .zip file

i have two 780Ti one works with after burner voltage slider and the other dosent,,,,,,,,


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> You can use EVGA's precision x voltage tool from 4.2.1 version with MSI AB
> 
> EVGAVoltageTuner.zip 580k .zip file
> 
> i have two 780Ti one works with after burner voltage slider and the other dosent,,,,,,,,


----------



## Shtopor

Thank You all! I'll try tomorrow reinstalling software.


----------



## StenioMoreira

can 780 ti's even pass 1.212v?? i herd they cant??? and i forgot the truth


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> can 780 ti's even pass 1.212v?? i herd they cant??? and i forgot the truth


think its only Classified / Kingpin / Matrix that can go above 1.212v, matrix can hit 1.8v on software









in-case you feel crazy


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> can 780 ti's even pass 1.212v?? i herd they cant??? and i forgot the truth


the truth, it requires hardmode on windows, and server drivers on linux.


----------



## StenioMoreira

dang that makes 780 ti to me not so good for the future push! excpt Asus ones and kingpin/classy/kingpin and matrix. i say Asus ones cause they got Vga hotwire option and i got the board for it and the OC panel.

but kingpin and classy dont even get past 1.35V or was it 1.4v? max and matrix goes up to 1.8V and so does Asus dc2 if you got my board and Oc panel


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> dang that makes 780 ti to me not so good for the future push! excpt Asus ones and kingpin/classy/kingpin and matrix. i say Asus ones cause they got Vga hotwire option and i got the board for it and the OC panel.
> 
> but kingpin and classy dont even get past 1.35V or was it 1.4v? max and matrix goes up to 1.8V and so does Asus dc2 if you got my board and Oc panel


lol, anything north of 1.4V is going to require LN2, and even 1.4V is not the kinda volts you want to run 24/7, even w/ water.


----------



## StenioMoreira

do you remember what the 780 classy is allowed with voltage controller? was it 1.3V??? even though the slider on the software goes up to 1.6V


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> dang that makes 780 ti to me not so good for the future push! excpt Asus ones and kingpin/classy/kingpin and matrix. i say Asus ones cause they got Vga hotwire option and i got the board for it and the OC panel.
> 
> but kingpin and classy dont even get past 1.35V or was it 1.4v? max and matrix goes up to 1.8V and so does Asus dc2 if you got my board and Oc panel


This is one of the reasons as I mentioned in the other thread that I am looking at going GTX 970 SLI instead of getting a second 780 Ti. The total cost to me will be the same and whilst I might get 10-15% less overall power, I will have to deal with a lot less heat and lower wattage. Going to wait until the new year to make a final decision though in case there are any good deals over here in The Netherlands.....


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> This is one of the reasons as I mentioned in the other thread that I am looking at going GTX 970 SLI instead of getting a second 780 Ti. The total cost to me will be the same and whilst I might get 10-15% less overall power, I will have to deal with a lot less heat and lower wattage. Going to wait until the new year to make a final decision though in case there are any good deals over here in The Netherlands.....


what are you using right now for cards??


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> what are you using right now for cards??


Single MSI GTX 780 Ti Gamaing @ 1264MHz....


----------



## StenioMoreira

dang well your in a odd place. yes 780 ti is good amount more powerfull than 970 that is essentially a bit weaker 780 in OClockers eyes but for Sli 970 is more appealing for every reason stated. 780 got ton of voltage mods but for sli its just not the best option due to watt heat/ probs. And if you were to add an extra 780ti that gets more voltage than 1.212V , it would be wasted by your Msi 780 because in SLI configurations, all cards are only as fast as its slowest card. Also due to 780ti being more powerful than 780, it also produces more heat... and i have 780 sli right now and can tell you heat sucks even with waterrrr. 780ti is extra 75 watts more than 780 per say max clocked. Either way man now higher resolution is cheaper and down sampling is also for all cards now... i have to say 970 sli is not anymore future proof either. Maxwell 4GB sucks dude... it reallly does







at 4k max Oc 970's loose to reference model 780 with stock clocks half the time. thats scary. and Valley/heaven bench show this very well as it uses Vram hard!. your betweeen a rock and a hardplace lol


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> dang well your in a odd place. yes 780 ti is good amount more powerfull than 970 that is essentially a bit weaker 780 in OClockers eyes but for Sli 970 is more appealing for every reason stated. 780 got ton of voltage mods but for sli its just not the best option due to watt heat/ probs. And if you were to add an extra 780ti that gets more voltage than 1.212V , it would be wasted by your Msi 780 because in SLI configurations, all cards are only as fast as its slowest card. Also due to 780ti being more powerful than 780, it also produces more heat... and i have 780 sli right now and can tell you heat sucks even with waterrrr. 780ti is extra 75 watts more than 780 per say max clocked. Either way man now higher resolution is cheaper and down sampling is also for all cards now... i have to say 970 sli is not anymore future proof either. Maxwell 4GB sucks dude... it reallly does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at 4k max Oc 970's loose to reference model 780 with stock clocks half the time. thats scary. and Valley/heaven bench show this very well as it uses Vram hard!. your betweeen a rock and a hardplace lol


I know, tell me about it! At 1080p I would not even be looking to upgrade, but now I run 1440p @ 120Hz, and in BF4 I've had to turn everything down to Medium to get even close to averaging 100+ fps. If the rumours of a 2016 release date for the GTX 980 Ti are true then it really will be tricky to figure out which way to go. With a young family, I don't get the chance to upgrade often, so when I do it has to last a while!
All I know is, my single 780 Ti isn't cutting it for me at this resolution :-(


----------



## Silent Scone

I hate saying this normally as it's a pet hate of mine, but if you're not looking to upgrade again after this for a while .....

I'd wait.







The 980 is a brilliant card for what-it-is. It's not a worthy upgrade from Kepler


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> I know, tell me about it! At 1080p I would not even be looking to upgrade, but now I run 1440p @ 120Hz, and in BF4 I've had to turn everything down to Medium to get even close to averaging 100+ fps. If the rumours of a 2016 release date for the GTX 980 Ti are true then it really will be tricky to figure out which way to go. With a young family, I don't get the chance to upgrade often, so when I do it has to last a while!
> All I know is, my single 780 Ti isn't cutting it for me at this resolution :-(


I get with my 2x Gigabyte GTX-780-Ti-GHz-Edition-3GB @Stock @1080p @Ultra-Settings in BF4 (64-Player-Server) ~140-200fps.

When I ran the Valley Bench maxed-out + OpenGL on Air @1920x1080, I ended up @89C, now under water it's @35C.


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I hate saying this normally as it's a pet hate of mine, but if you're not looking to upgrade again after this for a while .....
> 
> I'd wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 980 is a brilliant card for what-it-is. It's not a worthy upgrade from Kepler


Wait for how long though? I'm not sure I can wait until 2016.....


----------



## Shtopor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shtopor*
> 
> Hi all!
> Recently flashed my MSI GTX780Ti 3G with modded bios 80.80.34.00.35.
> Now there is no Boost, but Afterburner and another utilities show the permanent 1,05V for the core under load (much lower in idle), no matter how you offset the voltage.
> 1. In the description to the bios it's said: 1.212v unlocked - is it MAX allowable voltage? Or it's the actual voltage set on GPU?
> 2. Why I don't see any results of changing the voltage in AB and EVGA Precision?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Did the clean installation of dirvers, MSI AB. Used driver uninstaller.
Verified, that AB can't adjust voltage on MSI GTX 780ti Gaming. It's a pity, because AB has the best user interface and OSD, than any other utilites.
But EVGA precision is able to boost voltage up to 1,212V.
However voltage can't be set lower than 1.05V.
1. The question is - 1.05V (such a low) - is it a real stock voltage under modded bios?
2. Noticed, that with modded bios power consumtion is lower than 100% (Power Target is also set to 100%) even, if setting 1.175 core voltage in comparison with original MSI bios. Is it normal, or TDP calculating algorithms were also changed in modded bios?


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shtopor*
> 
> Did the clean installation of dirvers, MSI AB. Used driver uninstaller.
> Verified, that AB can't adjust voltage on MSI GTX 780ti Gaming. It's a pity, because AB has the best user interface and OSD, than any other utilites.
> But EVGA precision is able to boost voltage up to 1,212V.
> However voltage can't be set lower than 1.05V.
> 1. The question is - 1.05V (such a low) - is it a real stock voltage under modded bios?
> 2. Noticed, that with modded bios power consumtion is lower than 100% (Power Target is also set to 100%) even, if setting 1.175 core voltage in comparison with original MSI bios. Is it normal, or TDP calculating algorithms were also changed in modded bios?


That's very strange, I have the exact same card, and voltage control works fine. AB is made for MSI cards, did you tick the boxes in the settings for unlocking voltage control and voltage monitoring?


----------



## Shtopor

Yes, I ticked all boxes, reinstalled AB. I can offset the voltage up to 100mV in AB, but actually see no effect in GPU-Z monitoring, while running benchmarks.
Evga precision sets actual voltage (not the offset), and it really effects VGA stability.


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shtopor*
> 
> Yes, I ticked all boxes, reinstalled AB. I can offset the voltage up to 100mV in AB, but actually see no effect in GPU-Z monitoring, while running benchmarks.
> Evga precision sets actual voltage (not the offset), and it really effects VGA stability.


I stopped using GPU-Z for voltage monitoring as it was never acurate for me. Have you used the built in monitoring in AB? Or another monitoring tool (I use AIDA 64)? At +100 I reach 1.21 under full load...
Also, I don't know if it makes a difference, but next to the check boxes for voltage control is a drop down, I have that set to 'extend MSI'. Also checked are Enable hardware control and Enable low level hardware access....


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> I know, tell me about it! At 1080p I would not even be looking to upgrade, but now I run 1440p @ 120Hz, and in BF4 I've had to turn everything down to Medium to get even close to averaging 100+ fps. If the rumours of a 2016 release date for the GTX 980 Ti are true then it really will be tricky to figure out which way to go. With a young family, I don't get the chance to upgrade often, so when I do it has to last a while!
> All I know is, my single 780 Ti isn't cutting it for me at this resolution :-(


imo mines works well at 1440p, but everyones different I guess, I get good frames in BF4 maybe also because I have g sync it looks smooth all the time









but I do hit 100fps in some maps on ultra


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> imo mines works well at 1440p, but everyones different I guess, I get good frames in BF4 maybe also because I have g sync it looks smooth all the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I do hit 100fps in some maps on ultra


My card gets nowhere near 1320MHz, I'm sure that helps slightly


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> My card gets nowhere near 1320MHz, I'm sure that helps slightly


I think its a combination of things like high overclocked cpu / high memory good timings and good oc on gpu but its not much difference than yours not even 100mhz more

I can't wait to get past 1.212v and aim for 1400


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> Wait for how long though? I'm not sure I can wait until 2016.....


but sense you say that... you cant find any voltage mod for your msi 780ti than look and even though easy hackable voltage 780ti's are cheap right now but they would be crippled by your msi 780ti. K look for gtx 980 classified if you can







idk maybe one with lower price. 980 classy is only thing worth it to my eyes


----------



## mercinator16

Hey all, I'm trying to flash my bios on both of my 780 ti classys so I can stepup but it keeps flashing both bios instead of just the one i have selected can anyone help me on this?


----------



## skupples

2016 for 980Ti? That doesn't make any sense. Pascal is 2016.


----------



## Shtopor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> I stopped using GPU-Z for voltage monitoring as it was never acurate for me. Have you used the built in monitoring in AB? Or another monitoring tool (I use AIDA 64)? At +100 I reach 1.21 under full load...
> Also, I don't know if it makes a difference, but next to the check boxes for voltage control is a drop down, I have that set to 'extend MSI'. Also checked are Enable hardware control and Enable low level hardware access....


Done everything you recommended - no effect. Only EVGA Precision. All utilities aren't used together.
By the way, what is your stock voltage, when using modded bios?


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> but sense you say that... you cant find any voltage mod for your msi 780ti than look and even though easy hackable voltage 780ti's are cheap right now but they would be crippled by your msi 780ti. K look for gtx 980 classified if you can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idk maybe one with lower price. 980 classy is only thing worth it to my eyes


I don't know about where you live but where I live 780's and 780 Ti's have not dropped in price since launch, and 980 Classy's are just not an option (710 euros = US$917!)....


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shtopor*
> 
> Done everything you recommended - no effect. Only EVGA Precision. All utilities aren't used together.
> By the way, what is your stock voltage, when using modded bios?


Totally weird, never heard of an MSI card that didn't work with MSI AB (and I had an MSI 9600GT). I'm not home now but I'll check my stock voltage with the modded bios when I get back - hopefully we can figure something out for you!


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 2016 for 980Ti? That doesn't make any sense. Pascal is 2016.


I take this with a pinch of salt, but it's not the only place that I have read it:
http://wccftech.com/tsmc-buys-14b-worth-equipment-16nm-volume-prediction-begins-q2q3-2015/


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> I take this with a pinch of salt, but it's not the only place that I have read it:
> http://wccftech.com/tsmc-buys-14b-worth-equipment-16nm-volume-prediction-begins-q2q3-2015/


doesn't mean much. WCCFtech normally just regurgitates what VIDEOCARDZ or Chiphell is conjuring.

That story doesn't make any sense... Let's assume there is some truth (like the TSMC FinFet delay, that's 100% believable) still, why would the Maxwell series STILL be going in 2016? Pascal is supposed to be the 16nm product, not Maxwell.

I find it hard to believe that we would be waiting almost over 2 years for big boy maxwell. That does not compute.

AMD will straight up roflstomp Nvidia for 2 years straight if that's true.

Either way, yet another good day to be a Titan(s) owner.


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 2016 for 980Ti? That doesn't make any sense. Pascal is 2016.


what is pascal? is it like gtx 960? or someting?? or like 990? and so your saying 980ti isnt coming yet?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> what is pascal? is it like gtx 960? or someting?? or like 990? and so your saying 980ti isnt coming yet?


Pascal is the architecture after maxwell.

I'm saying that it's hard to believe that Maxwell will still be relevant in 2016, it would likely be the third cycle. Maxwell was supposed to have a short life span, nearly 3 years is just hard to swallow.

980Ti not coming out for another two years? Even harder to swallow. It just comes down to how tapped out TSMC 28NM is. Nvidia moving to the 128 core cluster doesn't do them any favors @ this current nose size.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> what is pascal? is it like gtx 960? or someting?? or like 990? and so your saying 980ti isnt coming yet?


It's this thing:


----------



## skupples

It's so cute. That preview looks like a laptop GPU though.

The thing I couldn't figure out from the preview is if the blocks around the outside are VRMs? Appears to be so due to the solder points. So then, the blocks next to the GPU are memory or Denver cores?

Did mister CEO said what they are during the preview, I forget.


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Pascal is the architecture after maxwell.
> 
> I'm saying that it's hard to believe that Maxwell will still be relevant in 2016, it would likely be the third cycle. Maxwell was supposed to have a short life span, nearly 3 years is just hard to swallow.
> 
> 980Ti not coming out for another two years? Even harder to swallow. It just comes down to how tapped out TSMC 28NM is. Nvidia moving to the 128 core cluster doesn't do them any favors @ this current nose size.


that makes sense because 970/980 already seem nearly maxed out in terms of whats left to do on that chip. wasnt it essentially a remake/more efficient of kelper? Either way me not knowign alot about it did have that thought in my head like" hmm how much more can they possibly get out of this"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> It's this thing:


is that the size of what the card would be?? lol either way guys lets pump the brakes and think hard about how games are not getting more demanding and now they are trying to sell extra Fps! unles your single card owner. but majority of Sli owners eat up every game at the highest settings


----------



## lilchronic




----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> that makes sense because 970/980 already seem nearly maxed out in terms of whats left to do on that chip. wasnt it essentially a remake/more efficient of kelper? Either way me not knowign alot about it did have that thought in my head like" hmm how much more can they possibly get out of this"


I have no backing for this, but I'm guessing the drop to 128 cores per cluster over 192 is for the eventual shrink to sub 28NM.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> is that the size of what the card would be?? lol either way guys lets pump the brakes and think hard about how games are not getting more demanding and now they are trying to sell extra Fps! unles your single card owner. but majority of Sli owners eat up every game at the highest settings


You lost your mind if you don't think things are getting more demanding.

Sure SLI owners destroy 1080P but that really isn't true for anything above 1080P. As a SLI owner I can assure you it isn't as rosey as you make it sound. Wee currently running into APi limitations more than anything else.

Texture density continues to increase and many games around the corner have true 4k texture densities.

As to what it looks like, it's just a sample, and looks a lot like a mobile GPU.


----------



## cadaveca

That's the test board shown by NVidia when they first showed the GPU publically. It has a connector similar to what the new Apple trashcan use on the back, and uses 3D memory.

However, as you can see ,the power circuitry is at least twice as complex as current add-in cards, which may hint at twice the possible power of current GPUs, like the GTX980. Myself, I'm using 3x GTX780TI, and it's often disappointing to use, and not all that everyone seems to make it out to be, in my opinion. I've been using high-end multi-GPU configurations since it was first possible, and they've been quite troublesome. I'd love a decent solution that can, in a single GPU, push my nearly 7-year old 30" monitor @ 2560x1600 properly. When I've had to wait that long for a decent GPU cxolution to be able to do that, it is rather upsetting to see the market work itself the way it does.


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I have no backing for this, but I'm guessing the drop to 128 cores per cluster over 192 is for the eventual shrink to sub 28NM.
> You lost your mind if you don't think things are getting more demanding.
> 
> Sure SLI owners destroy 1080P but that really isn't true for anything above 1080P. As a SLI owner I can assure you it isn't as rosey as you make it sound. Wee currently running into APi limitations more than anything else.
> 
> Texture density continues to increase and many games around the corner have true 4k texture densities.
> 
> As to what it looks like, it's just a sample, and looks a lot like a mobile GPU.


i play bf4 at 4k man 2 780 sli eats the game up. and i disable MSAA so i get "30 %" performance decrease. I dont like the MSAA that Nvidia claims to be new







even though AMD games like BF4 been using it for a while haha.

any ways without MSAA which is on by defualt on bf4 so i turn it off, and at 4k my 780 sli eats it up man, to make it even more demanding I increase the Transparency in NV panel to like x4. still eating the game up man 780 sli.

Also every other game i'm on 4k except Crysis 3 i keep it max max settings but 1440


----------



## skupples

Nvidia doesn't claim MSAA is new. They state MFAA is new.


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> That's the test board shown by NVidia when they first showed the GPU publically. It has a connector similar to what the new Apple trashcan use on the back, and uses 3D memory.
> 
> However, as you can see ,the power circuitry is at least twice as complex as current add-in cards, which may hint at twice the possible power of current GPUs, like the GTX980. Myself, I'm using 3x GTX780TI, and it's often disappointing to use, and not all that everyone seems to make it out to be, in my opinion. I've been using high-end multi-GPU configurations since it was first possible, and they've been quite troublesome. I'd love a decent solution that can, in a single GPU, push my nearly 7-year old 30" monitor @ 2560x1600 properly. When I've had to wait that long for a decent GPU cxolution to be able to do that, it is rather upsetting to see the market work itself the way it does.


I dont see how in the world 780ti 3 way is not amazing. many thing go into this, u gotta some times maunally set SLi profiles man, i dont rely on driver updates at all. also many settings in windows effect Sli performance aswell as the windows type you use for some games. Also not long ago i made changes in the boot bios of my pc and got 15 % performance increase. Yes sli is complicated, and gets very complicated at times.... not everyones motherboards are the same and we use different Operating systems and ect ect.. yeah one card is def better with less headache but 3 way sli 780ti in my hands would be amazing.
And the MSSA thing i might have ment to say MFAA, i forgot the exact name but its same thing in BF4 dude and other AMD games run it. its not new


----------



## skupples

Lots of words, no facts. Typical on topic thread.

I'm confident Dave knows what to do, more so than 90% of users on this forum

What bios changes are you referring to? Most of us call it overcloxking.

What windows settings are you referring to?

Have any documentation on the BF4 AA and the new NV AA?


----------



## StenioMoreira

google bf4 mfaa or wut ever and read what it does and than look up Nvidias claims and go watch linus speak of it.
and for bios there is many things in expensive motherboards that complicate things. do some research on asus rog boards and sli problems.
and do some research on windows 8.1 vs windows 7. in the end of the day if you actually look up what im saying you will find it., im not gona go look it up all over again myself to make you believe cz i dont really care


----------



## skupples

Wait wait, you want me to research all the things you were faffing about? The things you couldn't even get names right on?! You just said you're the God of system tweaking so please enlighten us plebeians to your magical ways! Cadaveca and I would be for ever in your debt oh mighty system tweaker! I mean Dace could 100% benefit from your advice as he's only been a professional mobo and memory reviewer for like 10 years!

You're also not the only person around here to own an ROG board. Typical mistake of new users around here.

anyways, you seem to be completely unaware of the external issues when it comes to >2 GPU systems. External issues that no amount of tweaking can resolve... you know, like the game NOT supporting it. Stuff like that.

This might be of some use to you as well, how to put your rig into your sig


----------



## StenioMoreira

lol me saying im the God haha thats funny. dude go look it up google will find it for you. its there if you want it.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> lol me saying im the God haha thats funny. dude go look it up google will find it for you. its there if you want it.


i'm still confused as to what I'm actually supposed to be looking up as your statement was so indescript. A random AA setting out of a dozen that Nvidia claims to have invented? I could really care less, A.) Because I don't play BF4, and B.) don't own the GPU that Nvidia stupidly restricted it to.

This might be of some use to you as well, how to put your rig into your sig


----------



## StenioMoreira

well your the one thats worried about it man, i just said to the guy that guy, and agreed with him how sli gets complicated, and reassured him 3 way 780ti is pretty darn amazing. and tried to tell him that many things could be messing up his performance bcz i had same problems and after alot of boring reading and research i have fixed alot of my issues and they were not in your face fixes. I told him my 780 Sli is pretty awesome and how he should be happy with his 780ti 3way! so in the end my friend your the one attacking the post. Oh by the way i'm going to play some games right now


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> lol me saying im the God haha thats funny. dude go look it up google will find it for you. its there if you want it.


That's the problem. I don't feel users should have to "go look it up", and things should work perfectly, without much user intervention.

I know all about motherboards and how to "play" with them; I review them for one of the biggest review sites around the world, and at this point, the largest independent site. Due to this, and trying to increase my readership and understand users in general, has led me down a crazy path that has me understanding that for true success of the tech we use day-to-day, a lot of knowledge is required, but it is never explained as being needed. And it should NOT be needed.

Running my 780 TI SLI has been one of these journeys. I didn't spend $2000 on VGAs without already knowing this. Yet my experience doesn't colour the truth for me... The GTX 780 TI is a rather poorly designed GPU. The GTX 980 shows this well; the GTX780 Ti has 7.1 billion transistors while the GTX 980 has 1.9 billion less, yet does the same, if not a better job, while maintaining far lower power consumption, on the exact same process. There is no discernable performance difference for the majority of uses (ie games) outside of benchmarks, yet still, running 2560x1600 with 4xAA in a majority of titles fails to reach a nice smooth 60 FPS, making things like 120 Hz monitors seem silly. Adding in another GPU doesn't give nearly perfect scaling, with lesser gains from each card added, and it's been this way for a as long as I've had this 30-inch monitor.

4K is kind of equivalent to 2560x1600 (although not directly), and we have this high-end 4K set of panels in stores, and no content for it, because there isn't even real hardware support for the end PC user.


----------



## skupples

yeah... i'm not sure why I continue to buy 3x GPUs at a time. I keep hoping things will change, but it always ends up the same. 1 out of 25 games has proper support, and only 1 out of those supported games do it properly, & truly benefit from it (we're basically digging into the sim category here, and mostly racing sims, not flight)

I use to say, 3 monitors, 3 ram sticks, 3 GPUs = the perfect trifecta, but of course, triple channel went out the window.


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> That's the problem. I don't feel users should have to "go look it up", and things should work perfectly, without much user intervention.
> 
> I know all about motherboards and how to "play" with them; I review them for one of the biggest review sites around the world, and at this point, the largest independent site. Due to this, and trying to increase my readership and understand users in general, has led me down a crazy path that has me understanding that for true success of the tech we use day-to-day, a lot of knowledge is required, but it is never explained as being needed. And it should NOT be needed.
> 
> Running my 780 TI SLI has been one of these journeys. I didn't spend $2000 on VGAs without already knowing this. Yet my experience doesn't colour the truth for me... The GTX 780 TI is a rather poorly designed GPU. The GTX 980 shows this well; the GTX780 Ti has 7.1 billion transistors while the GTX 980 has 1.9 billion less, yet does the same, if not a better job, while maintaining far lower power consumption, on the exact same process. There is no discernable performance difference for the majority of uses (ie games) outside of benchmarks, yet still, running 2560x1600 with 4xAA in a majority of titles fails to reach a nice smooth 60 FPS, making things like 120 Hz monitors seem silly. Adding in another GPU doesn't give nearly perfect scaling, with lesser gains from each card added, and it's been this way for a as long as I've had this 30-inch monitor.
> 
> 4K is kind of equivalent to 2560x1600 (although not directly), and we have this high-end 4K set of panels in stores, and no content for it, because there isn't even real hardware support for the end PC user.


Can I please ask your advice for my situation? I run a 1440p monitor at 120Hz, and my GTX 780 Ti is struggling in BF4.

In my country, it would cost me the same to get a second 780 Ti to SLI with my current card or to sell my 780 Ti and get SLI GTX 970. From what I have read, getting a single GTX 980 is not worth it, and SLI GTX 980 is out of my budget.

With a third child on the way, my current funds may not last much into the new year so I am looking to upgrade sooner rather than later; waiting for a GTX 980 Ti is not really an option unless it pops up in the next month or two.....

So....SLI GTX 780 Ti vs SLI GTX 970 - or no SLI at all and just further turn down the graphics in BF4?

I am leaning towards SLI'd 970's mainly for the reduction in heat and wattage, even if that may not be as powerful overall as SLI'd 780 Ti's; but I am open to suggestions!


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> Can I please ask your advice for my situation? I run a 1440p monitor at 120Hz, and my GTX 780 Ti is struggling in BF4.
> 
> In my country, it would cost me the same to get a second 780 Ti to SLI with my current card or to sell my 780 Ti and get SLI GTX 970. From what I have read, getting a single GTX 980 is not worth it, and SLI GTX 980 is out of my budget.
> 
> With a third child on the way, my current funds may not last much into the new year so I am looking to upgrade sooner rather than later; waiting for a GTX 980 Ti is not really an option unless it pops up in the next month or two.....
> 
> So....SLI GTX 780 Ti vs SLI GTX 970 - or no SLI at all and just further turn down the graphics in BF4?
> 
> I am leaning towards SLI'd 970's mainly for the reduction in heat and wattage, even if that may not be as powerful overall as SLI'd 780 Ti's; but I am open to suggestions!


I don't see how your struggling, but why not try get a cheap used 780 ti? if not id tell you to go gtx 970.... I used to have 970 sli.. come to think about it.. my 780 ti with a waterblock cost me more than 970 sli

but meh, I was deciding whether to get this 780 ti matrix or the 980 matrix.. and let me tell you.. the 980 matrix is priced nearly as much as 3 970s lol


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> I don't see how your struggling, but why not try get a cheap used 780 ti? if not id tell you to go gtx 970.... I used to have 970 sli.. come to think about it.. my 780 ti with a waterblock cost me more than 970 sli
> 
> but meh, I was deciding whether to get this 780 ti matrix or the 980 matrix.. and let me tell you.. the 980 matrix is priced nearly as much as 3 970s lol


Where I live used prices are not great. When I realised a used 780 Ti was the same price as a 970, that's what got me to thinking I should also consider 970 SLI....


----------



## skupples

780ti>970/980


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> Where I live used prices are not great. When I realised a used 780 Ti was the same price as a 970, that's what got me to thinking I should also consider 970 SLI....


Get the 2nd 780 TI. NVidia removed 25% of the GPU in 980; 970 is like 770. That's why there is power savings between them, imho...

Like, don't get me wrong, I feel 780 Ti is far under utilized. I can only assume that this is because of some bottleneck internally that prevents full utilization, given the performance boost offered by removal of all of those transistors.

Maybe driver is sub-optimal. I dunno.

Dual-card SLI is OK, for the most part. For about a year, running SLI with my monitor @ 2560x1600 on displayport would result in the monitor image being garbled. Swapping to 1920x1200 fixed it. 2 drivers ago it magically started working again.

When I say that the 780Ti is horribly designed, what I really mean is to say that NVidia failed to meet the needs of the market accurately, and given their high level of knowledge about hardware design, I think they missed the boat entirely. That said, I'm just a product reviewer, not a hardware designer, so maybe there is some reason why it misses the mark... maybe it's TSMC's fault (their toolset sucks, maybe), maybe it's developers not coding well, maybe it's this, maybe it's that... All I can do is take my power meters and poke and prod and see things through coloured spectacles.

I was running triple monitor for quite some time. It makes sense that three cards, there monitors, this would work well, and at least NVidia does it better than AMD does, but at the same time, it's far from perfect. I'm a high-end user, so even my single monitor is high-end... screw 120 Hz and 2560x1440...I want my 16x10 aspect ratio, on my monitor that cost $2000, not $500. I have a stack of motherboards and CPUs and memory I can build a rig from at any given moment... but I don't have a stack of VGAs. Even if I did, my choice would be to use 780 Ti. 980 and it's dumb backplates with parts that can be removed to aid airflow in SLI...DUMB. 970 isn't fast enough. Titan is not a gaming card, and neither is Titan-Z, and AMD GPUs are out of the question for me... SO please, just buy a second 780 Ti, plug it in and rest assured that a 970 isn't going to be better for you, especially in titles that use Phys-X... sure, some games might seem to be better with an OC-out-of-the-box 970 (we posted a review of one this past week that fared decently), but not all...780 TI still wins from time to time, especially @ 2560x1440 and higher resolutions.


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 780ti>970/980


Factoring in the lower heat (especially with SLI) and wattage, would that still be the case? Or are the980/970's that bad?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> Factoring in the lower heat (especially with SLI) and wattage, would that still be the case? Or are the980/970's that bad?


They aren't bad, i'm just not a fan of any of the NVidia 104/204 SKUs, I held the same opinion for the 6xx series.

The 970 is heavily aimed at users that currently own 680s, or the like, mostly because the 970 is on par performance wise, @ 1080P with the 780, but the 780/titan/780Ti start to pull ahead @ higher resolutions, especially when you give them 1.212V & 1200+MHZ core clocks.

I would recommend you stick with the 780TIs since you're on 1440P 120hz.


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> Get the 2nd 780 TI. NVidia removed 25% of the GPU in 980; 970 is like 770. That's why there is power savings between them, imho...
> 
> Like, don't get me wrong, I feel 780 Ti is far under utilized. I can only assume that this is because of some bottleneck internally that prevents full utilization, given the performance boost offered by removal of all of those transistors.
> [Snip]
> Even if I did, my choice would be to use 780 Ti. 980 and it's dumb backplates with parts that can be removed to aid airflow in SLI...DUMB. 970 isn't fast enough. Titan is not a gaming card, and neither is Titan-Z, and AMD GPUs are out of the question for me... SO please, just buy a second 780 Ti, plug it in and rest assured that a 970 isn't going to be better for you, especially in titles that use Phys-X... sure, some games might seem to be better with an OC-out-of-the-box 970 (we posted a review of one this past week that fared decently), but not all...780 TI still wins from time to time, especially @ 2560x1440 and higher resolutions.


Fair enough, I always like to get advice from people who have actually had first hand experience - thanks!


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> They aren't bad, i'm just not a fan of any of the NVidia 104/204 SKUs, I held the same opinion for the 6xx series.
> 
> The 970 is heavily aimed at users that currently own 680s, or the like, mostly because the 970 is on par performance wise, @ 1080P with the 780, but the 780/titan/780Ti start to pull ahead @ higher resolutions, especially when you give them 1.212V & 1200+MHZ core clocks.
> 
> I would recommend you stick with the 780TIs since you're on 1440P 120hz.


Yep skupples knows his @#%$. sli 780ti is very cheao right now used mainly thx to Nvidia hype promotion of Maxwell but they do this every year guys lol we ought to see through it. Maxwell isn't by any means a jump over kelper, and if you owned single 780 instead of 780ti id say agree same way, "dont buy it yet " lol


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> Yep skupples knows his @#%$. sli 780ti is very cheao right now used mainly thx to Nvidia hype promotion of Maxwell but they do this every year guys lol we ought to see through it. Maxwell isn't by any means a jump over kelper, and if you owned single 780 instead of 780ti id say agree same way, "dont buy it yet " lol


As I mentioned, 780 Ti's are NOT cheap where I live, new or used, so it's a slightly more difficult call....


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> As I mentioned, 780 Ti's are NOT cheap where I live, new or used, so it's a slightly more difficult call....


buy it online??? find cheaper option from elsewhere right


----------



## skupples

PSA on buying used GPUs : Buy EVGA!


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> by it online??? find cheaper option from elsewhere right


Problem with buying used from another country is import tax and the fact that if you get sent a dud, you're screwed....


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> Problem with buying used from another country is import tax and the fact that if you get sent a dud, you're screwed....


used items need to pay for import tax too??


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> Get the 2nd 780 TI. NVidia removed 25% of the GPU in 980; 970 is like 770. That's why there is power savings between them, imho...
> 
> Like, don't get me wrong, I feel 780 Ti is far under utilized. I can only assume that this is because of some bottleneck internally that prevents full utilization, given the performance boost offered by removal of all of those transistors.
> 
> Maybe driver is sub-optimal. I dunno.
> 
> Dual-card SLI is OK, for the most part. For about a year, running SLI with my monitor @ 2560x1600 on displayport would result in the monitor image being garbled. Swapping to 1920x1200 fixed it. 2 drivers ago it magically started working again.
> 
> When I say that the 780Ti is horribly designed, what I really mean is to say that NVidia failed to meet the needs of the market accurately, and given their high level of knowledge about hardware design, I think they missed the boat entirely. That said, I'm just a product reviewer, not a hardware designer, so maybe there is some reason why it misses the mark... maybe it's TSMC's fault (their toolset sucks, maybe), maybe it's developers not coding well, maybe it's this, maybe it's that... All I can do is take my power meters and poke and prod and see things through coloured spectacles.
> 
> I was running triple monitor for quite some time. It makes sense that three cards, there monitors, this would work well, and at least NVidia does it better than AMD does, but at the same time, it's far from perfect. I'm a high-end user, so even my single monitor is high-end... screw 120 Hz and 2560x1440...I want my 16x10 aspect ratio, on my monitor that cost $2000, not $500. I have a stack of motherboards and CPUs and memory I can build a rig from at any given moment... but I don't have a stack of VGAs. Even if I did, my choice would be to use 780 Ti. 980 and it's dumb backplates with parts that can be removed to aid airflow in SLI...DUMB. 970 isn't fast enough. Titan is not a gaming card, and neither is Titan-Z, and AMD GPUs are out of the question for me... SO please, just buy a second 780 Ti, plug it in and rest assured that a 970 isn't going to be better for you, especially in titles that use Phys-X... sure, some games might seem to be better with an OC-out-of-the-box 970 (we posted a review of one this past week that fared decently), but not all...780 TI still wins from time to time, especially @ 2560x1440 and higher resolutions.


780 ti is the best card ive owned so far, ive had 780s titans 970s, but this 780 ti is mega









its the B1 revision with all them 2880 cores yummy


----------



## cadaveca

I have both original reference cards from ASUS (2 of them), and a PNY B1. The PNY B1 works better with more panels over DP than the ASUS ones do, that's for sure.

I use a MSI GTX 780 GAMING in my reviews. I almost like 780 better than 780 Ti. but I'm not sure why, honestly. Seems silly, but maybe it's the cooler I like. I bought a couple of EVGA TITAN BLACK ACX coolers and the EVGA 780 TI back plates and fitted one of them to one of my ASUS cards, and it clocks like mad, for sure, but the stock coolers...UGH.

Running benches with three cards sucks, when there's no space between the cards. It's throttle-city, and it shouldn't be, IMHO. I should have been able to run all three together in stock form without any throttle, but that was definitely not the case. When I pulled the coolers form the ASUS cards to install the EVGA coolers, I found that nearly half of the GPU didn't have any paste on it. I posted pics in this thread many many pages back. Perhaps the crappy TIM job is part of why I feel the way I do about these cards.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> used items need to pay for import tax too??


Here in Canada it does. Doesn't matter if it was free, even, taxes can still be assessed based on what customs feels the retail value is. I've had many issues with customs on imported goods over the years.


----------



## skupples

all 780Ti are B1.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> all 780Ti are B1.












LuLz.










GK110-425-B1


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechPowerUp*
> Please note that the GPU on the GTX 780 Ti is marked "B1", whereas previous cards used "A1". Whether this is really an updated GPU or simply a different label is not known. NVIDIA has not discussed A1 vs. B1 GPUs with the press.


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> Here in Canada it does. Doesn't matter if it was free, even, taxes can still be assessed based on what customs feels the retail value is. I've had many issues with customs on imported goods over the years.


Hmm can you just say its used books and hope for the best when shippingZ???? i have brazilian roomate who sends brand new things to brazil often! he lies and says its used books and clothes. He sends boxes worth 5 thousand dolllars + every time


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> all 780Ti are B1.


yes I know, just stating how good B1 is over A1 imo


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> yes I know, just stating how good B1 is over A1 imo


no opinion needed.

B1 is superior to A1 in all ways. Last time I checked, it takes me ~.2v+ to achieve the same clocks B1 780/780Tis do @ 1.212.

I'll still put that A1 on my meat though.


----------



## latprod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> LOL
> yeah lol well Nvidia is notorious for pushing new products thats why next time i upgrade i will think long and hard about going to AMD also AMD allows different gpus to work together. But yes forget graphs and comparisons you see online bcz they dont show clocks nor dirvers or rig set up for each card,... like Asus said. But your own performance should still be very good. Maybe you overclocking wrong or too agresssive, or that and SLi profiles are messed up, or and you have power savings on Pcie slots enabled in bios. Pcie power saving kills performance and its usually on be default in bios, and shows up in SLI .... example my Rog Asus maxismus extreme Vi board was 99 % gpu ussage in single than 2 way or 3 way it was up and doing between 70% and 50 % and some times it was 90%+ but overall very unreliable. So i went to bios and went looked for anything to do with pcie expansion, than anything that looked like "power management" or "dmi link something ect.." i disabled it all. Now my gpu ussage is always high on both cards, and when its not i use Nvidia tweaker program to improve the SLI profile for the game


Thanks man for some really good info! I'll try it asap, just gotta get through the work day first







+R!


----------



## Imprezzion

Guys i really need help...

I use a reference MSI 780Ti, A1 model.
Cooled by a Accelero Hybrid II and custom buiild VRM cooling.

I use the EVGA skyn3t reference BIOS '' 80.80.30.00.80 skyn3t-Ti-vBios.zip '' file.

It gives me perfect 1.212v and such, clocks great as well. 1270Mhz core and 3750Mhz VRAM are no issue at all.
Temps are 49-50c core and (IR Thermo measured) 60-65c VRM in long gaming sessions.

Problem is that that BIOS only has a 116% power limit so any voltage above 1.212v will hit that. It runs at 105-110% now.

When I flash ANY other reference based BIOS which ahs higher limits like the MSI Reference one from skyn3t, voltage is only 1.050v by default.
Using the AB ''hack'' I can get it to do 1.050v on ''Auto'' and it will go up to 1.300v (~1.275v load).

Problem is that the card responds VERY bad to the voltage. Instantly crashes, black screens, won't go a Mhz higher with the full 1.300v athen it will with the 1.212v. Power limit is also through the roof on 1.300v taking easily 330w on load. (110%) while at 1.212v it barely does half that.

What am I doing wrong? I mean, 1270Mhz on 1.212v is amazing but that also means it has WAY more potential.. I want 1300+.. My cooling can easily handle it..


----------



## tigertank79

PrecisionX 5.2.7 and overboost activated.....my Evga Ti reference(with fullcover) goes over 1,21V(with voltage drops but with great satisfaction)!!!!











http://imgur.com/cV3uC26




http://imgur.com/JbeAiQI


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> PrecisionX 5.2.7 and overboost activated.....my Evga Ti reference(with fullcover) goes over 1,21V(with voltage drops but with great satisfaction)!!!!


I saw this as well ,but am not sure if voltage reading is real or not. Do you see increased clocks? my cards are stock-cooled reference, and get too much power on the BIOS I am running and throttle long before I ever get to 1.2V, even.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> PrecisionX 5.2.7 and overboost activated.....my Evga Ti reference(with fullcover) goes over 1,21V(with voltage drops but with great satisfaction)!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/cV3uC26
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/JbeAiQI


how are you overvolting on a reference 780 ti?


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> how are you overvolting on a reference 780 ti?


Using the software, as he showed. I have precision purchased in STEAM, it updated a couple of days ago and since then, it offers voltage up to 1.3V, software reads the voltage going that high as well. I actually read 1.312V-1.318V.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> how are you overvolting on a reference 780 ti?


what bios are you using?


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> what bios are you using?


I'm using reference 80.80.34.00.01 PNY BIOS.


----------



## tigertank79

Example: thief 1440p, all maxed, ssaa off.

1332/7600 1,21V


http://imgur.com/3ah5KLl


1450/7600 1,27V (1,3V but drop -0,03mV)


http://imgur.com/RQC1eNG


It's great....LOL, with classic gtx780/titan voltmod I had only crashes









Thanks EVGA...a little late but thanks!

I use reference bios but modded by me with Skynet's power limit settings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> I saw this as well ,but am not sure if voltage reading is real or not. Do you see increased clocks? my cards are stock-cooled reference, and get too much power on the BIOS I am running and throttle long before I ever get to 1.2V, even.


Yes it's real but I have drops and I have an EK fullcover waterblock. Don't overvolt over 1,21V if you are stock-cooled. Power limit of reference bios is too limiting, Skynet bios 100% = 300W.


----------



## lilchronic

i just tried 2 different bios and cant get it to work ? i tried the stock and one of skynets bios.

@tigertank79 can you upload you bios please that would be great


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> I use reference bios but modded by me with Skynet's power limit settings.
> Yes it's real but I have drops and I have an EK fullcover waterblock. Don't overvolt over 1,21V if you are stock-cooled. Power limit of reference bios is too limiting, Skynet bios 100% = 300W.


Yep, it does seem real to me here, even using reference BIOS and reference cooler. I dropped clocks, set fan to 100%, raised thermal and power limit, got near instant throttle and power limit was immediately exceeded.


----------



## tigertank79

This is my "hybrid" bios, evga reference 80.80.30.00.80 with 1,21V, active boost and PL from Skynet modded bios. The default automatic boost of my evga gtx780 Ti reference is 1020MHz.
I use it from 10 months and no problems but pay attention, I have liquid cooling and I'm not responsible if you use it.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/4lnxmfov7vhamib/evga_ref_gtx780Ti_bios.rar?dl=0

Don't overvolt over 1,2/1,21V if you have air/stock cooling and extensive power limit.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> This is my "hybrid" bios, evga reference 80.80.30.00.80 with 1,21V, active boost and PL from Skynet modded bios. The default automatic boost of my evga gtx780 Ti reference is 1020MHz.
> I use it from 10 months and no problems but pay attention, I have liquid cooling and I'm not responsible if you use it.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/4lnxmfov7vhamib/evga_ref_gtx780Ti_bios.rar?dl=0


this is not fair

I want to overvolt









what clocks are you game stable?


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> this is not fair
> 
> I want to overvolt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what clocks are you game stable?


Use liquid cooling or you risk to burn the vga









1332/7600 1,21V. I have a good gpu, no fan(=sometimes more overclock) and 76% asic.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> Use liquid cooling or you risk to burn the vga
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1332/7600 1,21V. I have a good gpu, no fan(=sometimes more overclock) and 76% asic.


mine is watercooled


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> PrecisionX 5.2.7 and overboost activated.....my Evga Ti reference(with fullcover) goes over 1,21V(with voltage drops but with great satisfaction)!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/cV3uC26
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/JbeAiQI


Sorry but i think one of your software is lying to you







or perhaps your OS is limiting your result? You should get better heaven score with that clock speed even without doing any "fancy tricks/tweaks"


----------



## lilchronic

i cant get over 1.212v with any bios. tried about 10 different bios and even modded a bios to 1.3v with keepler bios tweaker 1.27 and no luck. 1.212v is the max for this 780Ti gigabyte GHZ edition.

my other 780 Ti get's back from RMA on wendsday so i will try it on that card. The card i have now took a lot of flashing to find a bios that allowed for just 1.212v, while the card i RMA'd did 1.212 out from the start.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Sorry but i think one of your software is lying to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or perhaps your OS is limiting your result? You should get better heaven score with that clock speed even without doing any "fancy tricks/tweaks"


ill run a test @ stable clocks and see if your right


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Sorry but i think one of your software is lying to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or perhaps your OS is limiting your result? You should get better heaven score with that clock speed even without doing any "fancy tricks/tweaks"


I just plugged wattage meter into my card (clamp meter), Something is different, not sure if voltage, maybe current increase, not possible to tell with my testing method. But my GPU is definitely getting more power now.

What's interesting is that GPU-Z reads lower voltage put to card, but my power meter says something else is afoot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i can get over 1.212v with any bios. tried about 10 different bios and even modded a bios to 1.3v with keepler bios tweaker 1.27 and no luck. 1.212v is the max for this 780Ti gigabyte GHZ edition.
> 
> my other 780 Ti get's back from RMA on wendsday so i will try it on that card. The card i have now took a lot of flashing to find a bios that allowed for just 1.212v, while the card i RMA'd did 1.212 out from the start.


Maybe it's the PCB version that matters. All 3 of my cards are reference, 2 ASUS and one PNY, but on back of the card is sticker from NVidia saying BIOS version 80.80.34.00.01, but ASUS cards came with 80.80.30.00.01, while PNY came with 80.80.34.00.01, so I flashed the PNY BIOS to all my cards and haven't looked back.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Sorry but i think one of your software is lying to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or perhaps your OS is limiting your result? You should get better heaven score with that clock speed even without doing any "fancy tricks/tweaks"


I just scored 72.5 using his settings @ 1307 so maybe its right


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Sorry but i think one of your software is lying to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or perhaps your OS is limiting your result? You should get better heaven score with that clock speed even without doing any "fancy tricks/tweaks"


I dont use any "fancy tricks/tweaks" and drivers have default setting(quality)








Probably is Unigine the problem or reference phases with voltage drop, with Thief bench I have +13fps and this is not an error of software.









Test your Ti with last precisionX


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> I dont use any "fancy tricks/tweaks" and drivers have default setting(quality)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably is Unigine the problem or reference phases with voltage drop, with Thief bench I have +13fps and this is not an error of software.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Test your Ti with last precisionX


I noticed heaven is glitchy for me and keeps crashing my gpu no matter what clocks


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> I just plugged wattage meter into my card (clamp meter), Something is different, not sure if voltage, maybe current increase, not possible to tell with my testing method. But my GPU is definitely getting more power now.
> 
> What's interesting is that GPU-Z reads lower voltage put to card, but my power meter says something else is afoot.
> Maybe it's the PCB version that matters. All 3 of my cards are reference, 2 ASUS and one PNY, but on back of the card is sticker from NVidia saying BIOS version 80.80.34.00.01, but ASUS cards came with 80.80.30.00.01, while PNY came with 80.80.34.00.01, so I flashed the PNY BIOS to all my cards and haven't looked back.


eh, it's pretty typical for GPU-Z to mis-read voltage.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> eh, it's pretty typical for GPU-Z to mis-read voltage.


AFAIK, only when other tools are open. Also, it reads my cards correctly when the option for overvoltage is NOT selected. So EVGA got some funky stuff going on, fooling the readings.


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> I noticed heaven is glitchy for me and keeps crashing my gpu no matter what clocks


Same problem when I relaunch heaven or valley after fail. I reboot windows.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> AFAIK, only when other tools are open. Also, it reads my cards correctly when the option for overvoltage is NOT selected. So EVGA got some funky stuff going on, fooling the readings.


at least, when it comes to GK110 & voltage reading. It completely gets the voltage wrong when you start using C2 commands.

ha, Nvidia sent Manuel over here when the brothers first busted into the 1.212V line telling us it was a hoax / placebo effect, because remember, pre 1.212V, we thought the limit was like 1.18... Manuel used GPU-Z for his reasoning. We then posted cut & dry proof of functionality, and he stopped responding. Fast forward a few more months & the C2 commands for the NCP4206 came around. Manuel once again showed up to tell us it was a placebo, with his proof being GPU-Z, and we once again proved him wrong with raw data from benchmarking.

for me, GPU-Z reads something like 1.08V when i'm pumping 1.4V.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> for me, GPU-Z reads something like 1.08V when i'm pumping 1.4V.


hmm, so maybe it's reading up to one point, and then each gain after makes it drop below the 1.212V reading... This is good info.


----------



## tigertank79

Firestrike 1.1(3DMark 1.4.828) with [email protected] :

1332/7600 1,21V


http://imgur.com/wJYxTKN


1450/7600 1,26-1,28V (1,3V on PrecisionX)


http://imgur.com/W8VNHIy


The overvolt is real (if not firestrike would be impossible with 1450MHz) but voltage is very unstable. Need pcb of Classified or Lightning


----------



## hwoverclkd

Gents,

Sorry i should have been more clear. Software won't give accurate readings, we all know that and that's not what i'm trying to point out. At > 1400Mhz, you should get higher scores in Heaven / FS than that, regardless of what voltage it gets stable at. I trust the voltage increase you get is real, no question there. But the point being, seems like something isn't playing nice (maybe the driver or PX or something else) as I think you should get a little more "ROI" at those clock frequencies you posted ...i hope I'm making sense. I have a flu today so please bear with me









If you're saying the new PX minor release is skewing things up, let me give it a try later and post some results here. I'm still using the 5.2.6 version though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> Firestrike 1.1(3DMark 1.4.828) with [email protected] :
> 
> 1332/7600 1,21V
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/wJYxTKN
> 
> 
> 1450/7600 1,26-1,28V (1,3V on PrecisionX)
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/W8VNHIy
> 
> 
> The overvolt is real (if not firestrike would be impossible with 1450MHz) but voltage is very unstable. Need pcb of Classified or Lightning


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> I just plugged wattage meter into my card (clamp meter), Something is different, not sure if voltage, maybe current increase, not possible to tell with my testing method. But my GPU is definitely getting more power now.
> 
> What's interesting is that GPU-Z reads lower voltage put to card, but my power meter says something else is afoot.
> Maybe it's the PCB version that matters. All 3 of my cards are reference, 2 ASUS and one PNY, but on back of the card is sticker from NVidia saying BIOS version 80.80.34.00.01, but ASUS cards came with 80.80.30.00.01, while PNY came with 80.80.34.00.01, so I flashed the PNY BIOS to all my cards and haven't looked back.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> I just scored 72.5 using his settings @ 1307 so maybe its right


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> I dont use any "fancy tricks/tweaks" and drivers have default setting(quality)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably is Unigine the problem or reference phases with voltage drop, with Thief bench I have +13fps and this is not an error of software.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Test your Ti with last precisionX


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> I dont use any "fancy tricks/tweaks" and drivers have default setting(quality)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably is Unigine the problem or reference phases with voltage drop, with Thief bench I have +13fps and this is not an error of software.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Test your Ti with last precisionX


Here they are, no changes to results compared to PX 5.2.6

GPU=1345mhz
MEM=1900mhz
Volt=1.3V
CPU= 4770k @ 4.7Ghz




EDIT: corrected frequency value


----------



## skupples




----------



## tigertank79

Friends, I may have discovered the mystery, the HPET!








I had HPET disabled(for tearing and microstuttering tests, LINK), test your oc/ov with HPET enabled and disabled.
My Asus Z97 bios = High Precision Timer.


----------



## tigertank79

Tests with hpet activated and last drivers after clean installation.
1332/7600 vs 1450/7600

*Unigine Heaven:*


http://imgur.com/xp7wqgG




http://imgur.com/6dm0B9N


*Unigine Valley:*


http://imgur.com/h6AnD7W




http://imgur.com/0wgqY7F


*Firestrike 1.1, classic and extreme.*
Firestrike don't love precisionX overboost, big voltage drop and instability.

_1332MHz:_


http://imgur.com/lJlmzo0




http://imgur.com/y4OUYA9


_1410MHz:_


http://imgur.com/p5fGrso




http://imgur.com/iudvWLv


With games good results:

*
Tomb Raider 1440p + extreme setting:*


http://imgur.com/uhjpRR3




http://imgur.com/IuT0jw8


*Thief 1440p maxed but ssao off:*


http://imgur.com/M0ldZmv




http://imgur.com/gmCusku


*Metro Redux:*


http://imgur.com/Kmr86SF




http://imgur.com/uuHpK3Z


*Metro LL Redux(bench name is metro redux):*


http://imgur.com/LidlsOi




http://imgur.com/X6TitwQ


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> This is my "hybrid".


SO let me get this straight.... only reference EvGA 780ti??? so ACX is not in the equation?? also lol how did this happen>?? was it working before andwhy no one tried.

And also your performance boost is virtually non existant. from your overclock there ought to be a boost in performance and i dont see much. as for Tombraider welll HPet on and off could be the result of the different scores. Also HPet off is only a bit better for some games but not most. All i know that the default way windows has it is better.... i tested this before long ago.

I get 1 fps less than your max TOMB raider score with single 780 with same settings. so something is not working in those overclocks like someone here already statted


----------



## tigertank79

Tomb raider fullHD or 1440p? Post a screenshot with osd active.
For me is real, I have differences from 2 frequencies test.

Shadow of Mordor. 1440p Ultra setting but High textures(for vram).

1332/7600 vs 1450/7600



http://imgur.com/KYpwQct




http://imgur.com/IiqElcI


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> Firestrike 1.1(3DMark 1.4.828) with [email protected] :
> 
> 1332/7600 1,21V
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/wJYxTKN


Something is amiss here. I get over 11,700 FS score with a lesser OC on both video and CPU.









EDIT - Never mind, I just saw your post about the precision timer BIOS setting.


----------



## tigertank79

Yes, problem of my pc setting and corrected.
See other posts


----------



## StenioMoreira

yeah i just sent him a private message and he confirms it does not work, we all got excited though lol. He says it crashes and i can see it would aswell by his marginal gains in those 1400 mhz clocks


----------



## KaRtA82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> This is my "hybrid" bios, evga reference 80.80.30.00.80 with 1,21V, active boost and PL from Skynet modded bios. The default automatic boost of my evga gtx780 Ti reference is 1020MHz.
> I use it from 10 months and no problems but pay attention, I have liquid cooling and I'm not responsible if you use it.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/4lnxmfov7vhamib/evga_ref_gtx780Ti_bios.rar?dl=0
> 
> Don't overvolt over 1,2/1,21V if you have air/stock cooling and extensive power limit.


I too would like to over boost but the version I have doesn't seem to allow it.

What version of precisionx are you running, and what nvidia driver as well?

Might be s hole in the driver allowing it to boost higher.


----------



## skupples

still works with Linux drivers


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> *yeah i just sent him a private message and he confirms it does not work*, we all got excited though lol. He says it crashes and i can see it would aswell by his marginal gains in those 1400 mhz clocks


Don't work *OLD voltmod*(with afterburner), for gtx780 and titan users......learn to read messages









My message:
"Hi!
I have an evga gtx780 Ti reference(stock cooler) watercooled with EK fullcover and a very good gpu.
I use only a modded bios with 1,21V and extended TDP (Skynet's settings) and evga precisionX 5.2.7

With old voltmod, used by gtx780 and titan users, I had only crash....impossible to use."
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRtA82*
> 
> I too would like to over boost but the version I have doesn't seem to allow it.
> 
> What version of precisionx are you running, and what nvidia driver as well?
> 
> Might be s hole in the driver allowing it to boost higher.


precisionX 5.2.7 and last drivers 347.09.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> Don't work *OLD voltmod*(with afterburner), for gtx780 and titan users......learn to read messages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My message:
> "Hi!
> I have an evga gtx780 Ti reference(stock cooler) watercooled with EK fullcover and a very good gpu.
> I use only a modded bios with 1,21V and extended TDP (Skynet's settings) and evga precisionX 5.2.7
> 
> With old voltmod, used by gtx780 and titan users, I had only crash....impossible to use."
> precisionX 5.2.7 and last drivers 347.09.


beta drivers, not WHQL...


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> beta drivers, not WHQL...


today it's a WHQL


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> today it's a WHQL


I know, that's why I mentioned it...


----------



## skupples

that's actually pretty rare. Stable enough to just certify it! Didn't even need to further evolve it, interesting!

must have been done in time for Xmas or something.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> Tomb raider fullHD or 1440p? Post a screenshot with osd active.
> For me is real, I have differences from 2 frequencies test.


780 ti with ref pcb has a hardware limit imposed if i'm not mistaken...so something in the software causing a glitch allowing you to boost higher but the gains aren't palpable. Doesn't really matter as long as it's stable and you're happy. Just calling out that under 'normal/common' circumstances, one could also get the same results at lower clocks.

Case in point, I mimicked your settings and got about the same, if not better, results on FS, Heaven and TR at much lower gpu clock:

TR @ 1440p + ultimate settings [4770k @ 4.7Ghz | 780 Ti @ 1359mhz] :


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> 780 ti with ref pcb has a hardware limit imposed if i'm not mistaken...so something in the software causing a glitch allowing you to boost higher but the gains aren't palpable. Doesn't really matter as long as it's stable and you're happy. Just calling out that under 'normal/common' circumstances, one could also get the same results at lower clocks.
> 
> Case in point, I mimicked your settings and got about the same, if not better, results on FS, Heaven and TR at much lower gpu clock:
> 
> TR @ 1440p + ultimate settings [4770k @ 4.7Ghz | 780 Ti @ 1359mhz] :


yeah your results are better but still not really big enough to be THE DEAL . Summon DJthrottle and his 780 ti King pin and i bet he at same exact clocks get better results.


----------



## hwoverclkd

I never mentioned it was THE DEAL. Like I said I'm only calling out a difference between higher clock tigertank got vs the lower clock I have (~90mhz), hence pointing out the glitch. I'm not a bencher so you can bash all you want









If you can show how a kingpin could do better at same clock settings, then that's awesome.... that's another proof something's amiss with his (tigertank) clocks.


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> 780 ti with ref pcb has a hardware limit imposed if i'm not mistaken...so something in the software causing a glitch allowing you to boost higher but the gains aren't palpable. Doesn't really matter as long as it's stable and you're happy. Just calling out that under 'normal/common' circumstances, one could also get the same results at lower clocks.
> 
> Case in point, I mimicked your settings and got about the same, if not better, results on FS, Heaven and TR at much lower gpu clock:
> 
> TR @ 1440p + ultimate settings [4770k @ 4.7Ghz | 780 Ti @ 1359mhz] :


Mmh strange.....at similar frequencies I have this with all maxed and tressFX enabled:



http://imgur.com/66C4bK4


have you 1360Mhz with only 1,175V?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> Mmh strange.....at similar frequencies I have this with all maxed and tressFX enabled:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/66C4bK4
> 
> 
> have you 1360Mhz with only 1,175V?


no sir, software reading is NOT to be trusted. DMM reading was 1.33V, which goes up to 1.41V when TR was ran.

EDIT: could you try re-flashing your bios, clean-up and re-install the drivers?


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> no sir, software reading is NOT to be trusted. DMM reading was 1.33V, which goes up to 1.41V when TR was ran.
> 
> EDIT: could you try re-flashing your bios, clean-up and re-install the drivers?


Your score is too high for a gtx780 ti reference with this frequencies and a 1440p bench with real ultimate settings.

Have you a Kingpin?!? Because Samsung vram have a great boost while I have poor Hynix like all gtx780 ti reference









Waiting for other TB benchs with Ti and same settings/frequencies


----------



## djthrottleboi

so since i forgot to add my gpu to this club back when i got my kingpin I will do it now. Here it is. http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=4zcvw


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> Your score is too high for a gtx780 ti reference with this frequencies and a 1440p bench with real ultimate settings.
> 
> Have you a Kingpin?!? Because Samsung vram have a great boost while I have poor Hynix like all gtx780 ti reference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for other TB benchs with Ti and same settings/frequencies


It's a 780 Ti Classified (Hynix memory) but that shouldn't matter I reckon.

I have used both 780 Ti SC (ref cooler and ACX) a while back and the results for frequency-to-frequency comparison are almost identical with the Classy. If anything, only 1-2 FPS difference at best. Not really something you can write home about









The 780 Ti SC w/ reference cooler in fact had the best chip among the 3 variants I owned


----------



## lilchronic

Gigabyte 780Ti GHZ @ 1360Mhz / 3800Mhz 1.212v 2560x1440


----------



## tigertank79

Strange, my friend with gtx980 OC has an average of 69fps with ultimate setting.
I have an average of 82fps if I set shadows resolution to normal...

Please, run Metro 2033 or LL (redux version) with my same settings, thanks









Mine:
*Metro Redux:*


http://imgur.com/Kmr86SF




http://imgur.com/uuHpK3Z


*Metro LL Redux(bench name is metro redux):*


http://imgur.com/LidlsOi




http://imgur.com/X6TitwQ


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> Strange, my friend with gtx980 OC has an average of 69fps with ultimate setting.
> I have an average of 82fps if I set shadows resolution to normal...


82 fps at what clock frequency? 1360mhz as well?

Shadows set to the highest, I get ~78 FPS @1360mhz.

The only strange thing I could think of are your posted results at >1400mhz clock speed


----------



## skupples

metro bnchmaks tend to be CPU limited.


----------



## OccamRazor

Sorry everyone for the absent time but it was work related, couldn't be helped!
And i will try to reply to all PM's in due time!











I wish every single one of you a better 2015 in every aspect and that peace and love rule over your lives!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## lilchronic

well got my card back From RMA with Gigabyte and it's the same card i sent in with popped capacitor's . The worst part is there closed and i cant talk to anyone, but maybe thats a good thing. i need to vent for a few days and call them when im not so mad and know what to say.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> well got my card back From RMA with Gigabyte and it's the same card i sent in with popped capacitor's . The worst part is there closed and i cant talk to anyone, but maybe thats a good thing. i need to vent for a few days and call them when im not so mad and know what to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










just as i do when composing an email when I'm mad. I put it in drafts and review it later when i'm sane before sending it out.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Sorry everyone for the absent time but it was work related, couldn't be helped!
> And i will try to reply to all PM's in due time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish every single one of you a better 2015 in every aspect and that peace and love rule over your lives!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Thanks for the card and the well-wishes.
Merry Christmas to you and your brother.

I had been wondering where the heck you guys were.
Hope to see you back here soon.


----------



## lilchronic

well the first time i called they just weren't open yet, i got a hold of them and they are sending me a 2 day shipping label to send it back and once they get it they will ship a new one out with 2 day shipping.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Sorry everyone for the absent time but it was work related, couldn't be helped!
> And i will try to reply to all PM's in due time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish every single one of you a better 2015 in every aspect and that peace and love rule over your lives!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Enjoy your holidays!!!


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> 82 fps at what clock frequency? 1360mhz as well?
> 
> Shadows set to the highest, I get ~78 FPS @1360mhz.
> 
> The only strange thing I could think of are your posted results at >1400mhz clock speed


Yes yes...and your score higher than a [email protected]









where are metro benchs with visible settings? Or please, test with other games, not only with TB.

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> yeah your results are better but still not really big enough to be THE DEAL . Summon DJthrottle and his 780 ti King pin and i bet he at same exact clocks get better results.


I dont think this is true, but I will try the benchmark once its installed

btw merry Christmas everyone


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> yeah your results are better but still not really big enough to be THE DEAL . Summon DJthrottle and his 780 ti King pin and i bet he at same exact clocks get better results.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think this is true, but I will try the benchmark once its installed
> 
> btw merry Christmas everyone
Click to expand...

i dont know what the heck that guy is talking about rofl my psu is dying. though i am still getting excellent fps in between shutdowns with a throttled core of 1188MHz so i got some life but um yeah


----------



## StenioMoreira

you and Asus can test 780 ti at 1362 mhz or in that range. with tombraider and metrolast


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> Yes yes...and your score higher than a [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where are metro benchs with visible settings? Or please, test with other games, not only with TB.
> 
> Merry Christmas to all!


really, higher than 980 @ 1500mhz? that baffles me now. Perhaps it's due to my dusty case









Anyways, Merry Christmas! (Better late than never)


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> that baffles me now. Perhaps it's due to my dusty case


It shouldn't 980's on average need to be 250 mhz higher frequency to beat 780 ti. I say on average bcz even two of the exact same card on the exact same frequency can get different performance. But so yeah in general 980 need to be 250 mhz higher.

So your 780ti at 1360mhz should loose to 980 at 1610 mhz.







merry Christmass


----------



## TONSCHUH

Just in case you missed it:
Quote:


> We should expect ASUS to unveil this soon, or they could wait until Computex 2015 in June to show off this extreme overclocking VRM beast.


ASUS teases external VRM device for extreme GPU overclocking


----------



## littlesackninja

I just got back from redoing my loop and adding my 780 Ti with a EK-FC780 GTX Ti, my temperatures are 20c idle and 36c full load, which is pretty good on a single 360mm radiator, although its at stock speeds on SKynet Bios.


----------



## Majaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littlesackninja*
> 
> I just got back from redoing my loop and adding my 780 Ti with a EK-FC780 GTX Ti, my temperatures are 20c idle and 36c full load, which is pretty good on a single 360mm radiator, although its at stock speeds on SKynet Bios.


did you try max OC with this nice temps ?


----------



## littlesackninja

Currently i am working on the OC, let you know how it goes.


----------



## Majaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littlesackninja*
> 
> Currently i am working on the OC, let you know how it goes.


O.k , let me know, minimum 1330/7500 !!!


----------



## adodo60

Hey,
I was just wondering what you guy think would be a good screen to pair with one of theses. And those that have 2 is it worth it as currently have one of these beauties watercooled in my system.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adodo60*
> 
> Hey,
> I was just wondering what you guy think would be a good screen to pair with one of theses. And those that have 2 is it worth it as currently have one of these beauties watercooled in my system.


depends on what you plan on using them. Asus rog 27" if budget isn't an issue.


----------



## adodo60

i like the idea of the rog but it so much for not a lot extra


----------



## littlesackninja

Ok, I have run into a problem, does anyone know how i can fully unlock MSI Afterburners Voltage control, so i can get it to 1.25v, i cannot for the life of me figure it out, tried editing the config, didnt work, tried a tool here on overclock.net, didnt work, i am stumped.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littlesackninja*
> 
> I just got back from redoing my loop and adding my 780 Ti with a EK-FC780 GTX Ti, my temperatures are 20c idle and 36c full load, which is pretty good on a single 360mm radiator, although its at stock speeds on SKynet Bios.


20c idle? Do you live somewhere that's currently covered in ice and snow?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littlesackninja*
> 
> Ok, I have run into a problem, does anyone know how i can fully unlock MSI Afterburners Voltage control, so i can get it to 1.25v, i cannot for the life of me figure it out, tried editing the config, didnt work, tried a tool here on overclock.net, didnt work, i am stumped.


pretty sure 780Ti is still locked to 1.212V, unless you hard mod it, or are using the new linux drivers.

also, i'm almost positive people recommend using the PrecX voltage slider & MSI-AB clock setters, as MSi-AB never properly adapted 780Ti.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *littlesackninja*
> 
> I just got back from redoing my loop and adding my 780 Ti with a EK-FC780 GTX Ti, my temperatures are 20c idle and 36c full load, which is pretty good on a single 360mm radiator, although its at stock speeds on SKynet Bios.
> 
> 
> 
> 20c idle? Do you live somewhere that's currently covered in ice and snow?
Click to expand...

Not to mention 36'c load on a 780 Ti + "hot Haswell" on 1x45mm 360 rad lol


----------



## littlesackninja

Sorry i was wrong about idle, that was when system started up, idle for 20m it got 28c.
Is there no wasy i can get voltage higher, because 3Dmark and valley both crash on me at a low overclock, before they werent.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littlesackninja*
> 
> Sorry i was wrong about idle, that was when system started up, idle for 20m it got 28c.
> Is there no wasy i can get voltage higher, because 3Dmark and valley both crash on me at a low overclock, before they werent.


your max voltage w.o busting out the soldering iron is 1.212V.

If you're experiencing weird crashing issues : use GURU3D Display Driver Uninstaller to flush your current drivers, then re-install the latest WHQL fresh. Also do the same for the OC utility. Also make sure that you aren't running more than one OC utility at a time.

that's still a low idle, you must live in a some what cold place.

My Titans idle ~35, and they tend to stick at that temp, even under load, until i REALLY start kicking their asses, but I'm in florida, so it's always ~80F or higher in my office.


----------



## sweenytodd

Just got a Code 43 Error on my 780 Ti when I came home. Tried different drivers, non worked. What's the problem here?


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majaa*
> 
> O.k , let me know, minimum 1330/7500 !!!


With which benchmark ?


----------



## Majaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> With which benchmark ?


it is not my achiev, but i wish him to get there or better


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majaa*
> 
> it is not my achiev, but i wish him to get there or better


I can't get mine so far.

3D-Mark / Heaven / Valley start crashing when I go too far and Metro Last Light Redux is running into "PerfCap Reason: Util" and is randomly clocking the core a bit down, without hitting any limits.

I'm able to push the memory a bit further under water, but that's pretty much it.


----------



## Lonestar166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweenytodd*
> 
> Just got a Code 43 Error on my 780 Ti when I came home. Tried different drivers, non worked. What's the problem here?


Not sure if you have found a solution yet, could you please update us.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweenytodd*
> 
> Just got a Code 43 Error on my 780 Ti when I came home. Tried different drivers, non worked. What's the problem here?


You've tried a clean reinstall of drivers using a driver cleaner I assume.
Can you put the card in a different PC to see if it is the GPU or the Mobo/PCIe slot that is at fault?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweenytodd*
> 
> Just got a Code 43 Error on my 780 Ti when I came home. Tried different drivers, non worked. What's the problem here?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lonestar166*
> 
> Not sure if you have found a solution yet, could you please update us.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> You've tried a clean reinstall of drivers using a driver cleaner I assume.
> Can you put the card in a different PC to see if it is the GPU or the Mobo/PCIe slot that is at fault?


Most of the time windows re-install fixes the issue unless its hardware fault related!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## maurokim

Sorry if I write in the trade wrong, I like most about this area .. : P
Hello everyone .. I ask for help to you for a question that is making me nervous. I bought a Gigabyte GTX 980 G1, I can not remember well, it seems to me that just felt I could set 1.26mv. After trying the Bios stable game and not limit the bios, I went back to the bios stock because being air I can not set the 1:20 or 1:21 with frequency standards for daily use. The question is this: why now I can only go up to 1.24mv rather than 1:26? Thank you all and if someone with a good heart I prepare a bios on request I would be grateful .. Thanks again.


----------



## sweenytodd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> You've tried a clean reinstall of drivers using a driver cleaner I assume.
> Can you put the card in a different PC to see if it is the GPU or the Mobo/PCIe slot that is at fault?


Yes using DDU. No luck. I don't have an access to another PC. Tried different PCIe 3.0 slot on the same mobo, same issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Most of the time windows re-install fixes the issue unless its hardware fault related!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


This is my last resort. Thanks.Will update the issue after.


----------



## sweenytodd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweenytodd*
> 
> Yes using DDU. No luck. I don't have an access to another PC. Tried different PCIe 3.0 slot on the same mobo, same issue.
> This is my last resort. Thanks.Will update the issue after.


Reinstalling Windows didn't work. Could it be my card having hardware issues? RMA it to Asus?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweenytodd*
> 
> Reinstalling Windows didn't work. Could it be my card having hardware issues? RMA it to Asus?


Curious, where are you seeing the error code?


----------



## sweenytodd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Curious, where are you seeing the error code?


Something like this,



Found out there's a moisture build up in the VRM area.













How did it came up like this?


----------



## skupples

the picture of the heat sink removed : that just looks like oil seep from thermal pads to me.

other pictures, not sure...


----------



## sweenytodd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> the picture of the heat sink removed : that just looks like oil seep from thermal pads to me.
> 
> other pictures, not sure...


Oil dripped on the PCB and heatsink on the 1st two pcitures.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweenytodd*
> 
> Reinstalling Windows didn't work. Could it be my card having hardware issues? RMA it to Asus?


Clean it the best you can, dry it with a hair blower for 5 minutes and reassemble it; if the error persists im afraid its RMA time!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## sweenytodd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Clean it the best you can, dry it with a hair blower for 5 minutes and reassemble it; if the error persists im afraid its RMA time!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


No luck Occam, will visit my friends PC to test this card. Will update when it's done. Thanks for the suggestions guys.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweenytodd*
> 
> Oil dripped on the PCB and heatsink on the 1st two pcitures.


from what? if the oil is non-conductive it wouldn't really matter.


----------



## TiesTorN

how do I modify skynet's 780ti sc acx bios to set my own voltage preference? for example, I want it to run at 1.15v by default, how do I set that? which section should I tinker with in kbe?


----------



## Gobigorgohome

I will try to get my hands on a GTX 780 Ti Classified or something in that area and compare it to my MSI Lightning R9 290X. I want one card from each "side" to test against each other in my second gaming rig. 1080p mostly, some 5760x1080/4K too.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> I will try to get my hands on a GTX 780 Ti Classified or something in that area and compare it to my MSI Lightning R9 290X. I want one card from each "side" to test against each other in my second gaming rig. 1080p mostly, some 5760x1080/4K too.


Here's something that might be of interest to you:

*http://www.overclock.net/t/1476616/what-would-you-like-to-see-kingpin-vs-290x-lightning#post_22001915*


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> I will try to get my hands on a GTX 780 Ti Classified or something in that area and compare it to my MSI Lightning R9 290X. I want one card from each "side" to test against each other in my second gaming rig. 1080p mostly, some 5760x1080/4K too.


1080p and 1600p were done by a member with both awhile back.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1476616/what-would-you-like-to-see-kingpin-vs-290x-lightning

No 4k or multi-monitor though.


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Here's something that might be of interest to you:
> 
> *http://www.overclock.net/t/1476616/what-would-you-like-to-see-kingpin-vs-290x-lightning#post_22001915*


Yes, I looked at it. Seems like I would need a GTX 780 Ti Classified or two ... but they are hard to come by for a reasonable price ... only one I have seen this far is 540 USD pre-owned which is crazy, they got sold new for 877 USD. I do not want to pay 540 USD for a 780 Ti Classified now, maybe wait a few months so that the owners gets desperate enough to lower the price.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> 1080p and 1600p were done by a member with both awhile back.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1476616/what-would-you-like-to-see-kingpin-vs-290x-lightning
> 
> No 4k or multi-monitor though.


You got ninja'd by MrTOOSHORT, but anyways, had a look at it nonetheless and it was pretty clear which card picked the longest straw.

4K or multi-monitor is really all about how many cards is used, 2x GTX 780 Ti Classifieds would perhaps work @ 4K if they were overclocked. Still think entry-level is three cards, either it is R9 290X or GTX 780 Ti's. I have picked up my fifth R9 290X now, the quadfire is reference r9 290x, while the last card is a MSI Lightning R9 290X, if I manage to get my hands on another one I will try to get two GTX 780 Ti's or GTX 980's (or even wait for Maxwell refresh).

I kind of need three separate GPU setups, my main gaming rig (will be running quadfire R9 290X), the second gaming rig (pretty much going to do 1080p/5760x1080) and the bencher with phase change, the bencher need at least one good clocking card, a 780 Ti Classified would have been good with that.


----------



## sweenytodd

Original post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/14410#post_23331167

Code 43 problem on Asus GTX 780 Ti DirectCU II OC.

Did all of these and problem still persists:

Reinstall Nvidia drivers from 337.5-340.79
Reinstall Windows
Tried on different PCIe 3.0 slot in my motherboard.
Tried on a friend's system.
Mailing it to Asus tomorrow for RMA, fingers-crossed.


----------



## -X3-

Hey guys, has anyone noticed some sort of a performance decrease in Firestrike after installing the latest NVIDIA's 347.09 driver?
This is my current score:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5235341

GPU score seems a bit low, as I've seen other 780ti's at the same clocks pull about 12,5k @ GPU score. Actual boost clock was 1020MHz (according to Afterburner), and Vsync is definitely not the issue, so it's probably something driver related?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-X3-*
> 
> Hey guys, has anyone noticed some sort of a performance decrease in Firestrike after installing the latest NVIDIA's 347.09 driver?
> This is my current score:
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5235341
> 
> GPU score seems a bit low, as I've seen other 780ti's at the same clocks pull about 12,5k @ GPU score. Actual boost clock was 1020MHz (according to Afterburner), and Vsync is definitely not the issue, so it's probably something driver related?


for all the problems people are messaging me about that driver its been causing issues. People with the bios mods to 1.212v have been having the issue of the voltage locking to a max of 1.150v and others say their clocks come down a little and they can't pass certain clocks. funny thing is that all the other drivers dont have the issue so we know something is up with this driver.


----------



## -X3-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> for all the problems people are messaging me about that driver its been causing issues. People with the bios mods to 1.212v have been having the issue of the voltage locking to a max of 1.150v and others say their clocks come down a little and they can't pass certain clocks. funny thing is that all the other drivers dont have the issue so we know something is up with this driver.


I see. Well according to Afterburner, seems like the actual core clock is indeed 1020MHz (continuously) and the voltage seems to be 1,2v (I also wanted to ask, is it the skyn3t's BIOS that sets the voltage to that value? Because seems like it's too high for a stock voltage), so I'm not sure why it's happening. In any case I guess we should just revert to the previous driver and be done with it?

Thanks.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-X3-*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> for all the problems people are messaging me about that driver its been causing issues. People with the bios mods to 1.212v have been having the issue of the voltage locking to a max of 1.150v and others say their clocks come down a little and they can't pass certain clocks. funny thing is that all the other drivers dont have the issue so we know something is up with this driver.
> 
> 
> 
> I see. Well according to Afterburner, seems like the actual core clock is indeed 1020MHz (continuously) and the voltage seems to be 1,2v (I also wanted to ask, is it the skyn3t's BIOS that sets the voltage to that value? Because seems like it's too high for a stock voltage), so I'm not sure why it's happening. In any case I guess we should just revert to the previous driver and be done with it?
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...

yep better to use the previous driver. I think Nvidia is up to its tricks.


----------



## TiesTorN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiesTorN*
> 
> how do I modify skynet's 780ti sc acx bios to set my own voltage preference? for example, I want it to run at 1.15v by default, how do I set that? which section should I tinker with in kbe?


a response pls...


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiesTorN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TiesTorN*
> 
> how do I modify skynet's 780ti sc acx bios to set my own voltage preference? for example, I want it to run at 1.15v by default, how do I set that? which section should I tinker with in kbe?
> 
> 
> 
> a response pls...
Click to expand...

the voltage tale the p00 voltage. set the left slider to the 1.15v


----------



## Someone09

Well, damn! One of my two 780 Tis died this morning.









Time to find out how good that EVGA warranty and support really is.


----------



## TiesTorN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the voltage tale the p00 voltage. set the left slider to the 1.15v


thanks!

I also wanna learn about the stock one. how do I set my desired voltage on a stock bios, any ideas?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiesTorN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the voltage tale the p00 voltage. set the left slider to the 1.15v
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!
> 
> I also wanna learn about the stock one. how do I set my desired voltage on a stock bios, any ideas?
Click to expand...

same way
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> Well, damn! One of my two 780 Tis died this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to find out how good that EVGA warranty and support really is.


ouch


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> Well, damn! One of my two 780 Tis died this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to find out how good that EVGA warranty and support really is.


whaat just randomly? any signs on the PCB? also are you on air or water

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yep better to use the previous driver. I think Nvidia is up to its tricks.


using 344.48 here


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> Well, damn! One of my two 780 Tis died this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to find out how good that EVGA warranty and support really is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whaat just randomly? any signs on the PCB? also are you on air or water
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yep better to use the previous driver. I think Nvidia is up to its tricks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> using 344.48 here
Click to expand...

thats a good one. if i ever have issues i always go back to 335


----------



## -X3-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yep better to use the previous driver. I think Nvidia is up to its tricks.


I changed my driver back to 344.75, but it didn't seem to improve the previous score much (GPU score is still about ~11300). Anything else worth trying?

Thanks.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-X3-*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yep better to use the previous driver. I think Nvidia is up to its tricks.
> 
> 
> 
> I changed my driver back to 344.75, but it didn't seem to improve the previous score much (GPU score is still about ~11300). Anything else worth trying?
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...

Maybe your talking about that first bench phenomenon. The first bench scores really high then you can't seem to reach that score again for some reason. Well in my case i have a progressively dying psu so thats what that is for me


----------



## Someone09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> whaat just randomly? any signs on the PCB? also are you on air or water


More or less randomly. I´ve experienced some minor symptons over the past 2 days but didn´t really thought any of it.
Everything working fine yesterday (including some BF4 and FC4) and today it wouldn´t work properly.

I am on stock air and only the stock Skyn3t overclock. Card is about half a year old.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> whaat just randomly? any signs on the PCB? also are you on air or water
> 
> 
> 
> More or less randomly. I´ve experienced some minor symptons over the past 2 days but didn´t really thought any of it.
> Everything working fine yesterday (including some BF4 and FC4) and today it wouldn´t work properly.
> 
> I am on stock air and only the stock Skyn3t overclock. Card is about half a year old.
Click to expand...

checked the psu yet?


----------



## TiesTorN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the voltage tale the p00 voltage. set the left slider to the 1.15v


well I tried this now and it's not working.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiesTorN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the voltage tale the p00 voltage. set the left slider to the 1.15v
> 
> 
> 
> well I tried this now and it's not working.
Click to expand...

you have to set the right slider to that value as well to make it permanently stay there in high performance mode and to set it as a minimum voltage for all states you have to set it for p02, p05, p08 o both sliders.


----------



## Someone09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> checked the psu yet?


Hm...what makes you suspect a PSU fault?
Got me worried now. ^^


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> checked the psu yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Hm...what makes you suspect a PSU fault?
> Got me worried now. ^^
Click to expand...

you noticed symptoms and then when you bring it down to stock it still doesn't work right. I am saying to check the psu first. set everything to stock and then test the gpu's. also remember that if one gpu is unstable then you wont know because sli works them together and wont be stable. then you can try the system with one gpu at a time at stock then try them oc'ed ad see if you see the issue.


----------



## -X3-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Maybe your talking about that first bench phenomenon. The first bench scores really high then you can't seem to reach that score again for some reason. Well in my case i have a progressively dying psu so thats what that is for me


I actually received the card not long ago (like a few weeks ago), and I only tested benchmarks using the latest and the pre-latest drivers (347.09 and 344.75). Seems like the 344.75 gives a small edge over 347.09, but still something's not quite right, I think I should be getting 12,5k GPU score at those clocks (now it's ~11,3k, there is definitely a difference here, rather than a margin of error for instance).

Have you ever ran Firestrike (not Extreme) on your card at stock? If you have, what score did you get?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> Well, damn! One of my two 780 Tis died this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to find out how good that EVGA warranty and support really is.


it's really good.

I have a titan pop on Christmas eve, last year. I was able to get a hold of an _american_ speaking support technician, and I had a shipping number within 30 minutes of the phone call.

RMA'ing my OTHER titan, which was acquired used, with no matching serial numbers took a bit longer, & required an MSRP deposit for crossshipment, but they still allowed the RMA.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-X3-*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Maybe your talking about that first bench phenomenon. The first bench scores really high then you can't seem to reach that score again for some reason. Well in my case i have a progressively dying psu so thats what that is for me
> 
> 
> 
> I actually received the card not long ago (like a few weeks ago), and I only tested benchmarks using the latest and the pre-latest drivers (347.09 and 344.75). Seems like the 344.75 gives a small edge over 347.09, but still something's not quite right, I think I should be getting 12,5k GPU score at those clocks (now it's ~11,3k, there is definitely a difference here, rather than a margin of error for instance).
> 
> Have you ever ran Firestrike (not Extreme) on your card at stock? If you have, what score did you get?
Click to expand...

I had like 11'800 or something and after the oc http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2798547


----------



## Someone09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you noticed symptoms and then when you bring it down to stock it still doesn't work right. I am saying to check the psu first. set everything to stock and then test the gpu's. also remember that if one gpu is unstable then you wont know because sli works them together and wont be stable. then you can try the system with one gpu at a time at stock then try them oc'ed ad see if you see the issue.


Nah, it´s definitely the GPU that´s somehow faulty. Ruled everything else out.


----------



## TiesTorN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you have to set the right slider to that value as well to make it permanently stay there in high performance mode and to set it as a minimum voltage for all states you have to set it for p02, p05, p08 o both sliders.


hmm... yeah thanks, it worked now









I know it's annoying but, now I need to ask how to set the desired tdp value (like 105%). I guess this should be my last question since there is no need to touch anything else


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you noticed symptoms and then when you bring it down to stock it still doesn't work right. I am saying to check the psu first. set everything to stock and then test the gpu's. also remember that if one gpu is unstable then you wont know because sli works them together and wont be stable. then you can try the system with one gpu at a time at stock then try them oc'ed ad see if you see the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, it´s definitely the GPU that´s somehow faulty. Ruled everything else out.
Click to expand...

ouch both of them though?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiesTorN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you have to set the right slider to that value as well to make it permanently stay there in high performance mode and to set it as a minimum voltage for all states you have to set it for p02, p05, p08 o both sliders.
> 
> 
> 
> hmm... yeah thanks, it worked now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's annoying but, now I need to ask how to set the desired tdp value (like 105%). I guess this should be my last question since there is no need to touch anything else
Click to expand...

if you aren't throttling power there's no need for adjusting this as you have to figure out which value o you power table is for tdp. and set the def box to match the max at the desired wattage. or move the max to 105% and then match def to that value.


----------



## Someone09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> ouch both of them though?


No, just one of them. Thank god for that at least.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> ouch both of them though?
> 
> 
> 
> No, just one of them. Thank god for that at least.
Click to expand...

ah yes that is better than both.


----------



## lilchronic

Just sent my card out a second time to gigabyte for RMA , hopefully they get it right this time. I even put pictures of the blown capacitors in the box with the card







such a pain. It's been like a month of shipping back and forth and this is the worst time of year for that .


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> for all the problems people are messaging me about that driver its been causing issues. People with the bios mods to 1.212v have been having the issue of the voltage locking to a max of 1.150v and others say their clocks come down a little and they can't pass certain clocks. funny thing is that all the other drivers dont have the issue so we know something is up with this driver.


This crap just seems fishy to me. I'm seriously thinking about falling back to an older driver since all I'm playing is BF4 right now. What is supposed to be the best driver for BF4? I've heard 337.88 is solid. Interestingly enough, all the older drivers (pre 340.xx) are not listed on GeForce.com anymore.







Good thing I've saved every driver since 7 series launch!

If this crap with nVidia nerfing 7 series cards through drivers turns out to be true, my next card will be AMD for sure.


----------



## alancsalt

Not like they haven't done it before...


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Well guy's I'm officially moving from the GTX 680 owners thread to here! I'm coming from x2 ASUS DirectCU II 680's with modded BIOS at 1228mhz/6800mhz @1.212v. I won an Ebay auction for x2 EVGA 780 ti Superclocked ACX I have a question before they get delivered. Obviously like all of you here I want to mod the BIOS and flash them, I used KeplerBiosTweaker and NVflash on my 680's but I have no clue if the same steps are required for these 780 ti's. Can someone give me a brief walkthrough and some helpful tips? I know these have the GPU boost 2.0, not sure if that changes the whole process and don't want to brick them


----------



## confed

I know people have had problems with Afterburner and the 780ti. Has anything been fixed in the latest release that came out about a week ago?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> for all the problems people are messaging me about that driver its been causing issues. People with the bios mods to 1.212v have been having the issue of the voltage locking to a max of 1.150v and others say their clocks come down a little and they can't pass certain clocks. funny thing is that all the other drivers dont have the issue so we know something is up with this driver.
> 
> 
> 
> This crap just seems fishy to me. I'm seriously thinking about falling back to an older driver since all I'm playing is BF4 right now. What is supposed to be the best driver for BF4? I've heard 337.88 is solid. Interestingly enough, all the older drivers (pre 340.xx) are not listed on GeForce.com anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing I've saved every driver since 7 series launch!
> 
> If this crap with nVidia nerfing 7 series cards through drivers turns out to be true, my next card will be AMD for sure.
Click to expand...

lol they always do this. Especially to cards they discontinue to make the newer cards sell better.


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-X3-*
> 
> Hey guys, has anyone noticed some sort of a performance decrease in Firestrike after installing the latest NVIDIA's 347.09 driver?
> This is my current score:
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5235341
> 
> GPU score seems a bit low, as I've seen other 780ti's at the same clocks pull about 12,5k @ GPU score. Actual boost clock was 1020MHz (according to Afterburner), and Vsync is definitely not the issue, so it's probably something driver related?


his most likely in stock clocks, reference model stock clocks at that! not only that but cpu/operating/ram also effects score along with some bios settings and some other registry tweaks. Yes thats horribly low score for 780ti. My single 780 gets a little over 11k firestrike score.

Along with Nvidia manipulation that i also suspect with drivers , and ect.. but my 11 k score was a while ago, now i got 3 way sli and im sure it be different now.


----------



## -X3-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> his most likely in stock clocks, reference model stock clocks at that! not only that but cpu/operating/ram also effects score along with some bios settings and some other registry tweaks. Yes thats horribly low score for 780ti. My single 780 gets a little over 11k firestrike score.
> 
> Along with Nvidia manipulation that i also suspect with drivers , and ect.. but my 11 k score was a while ago, now i got 3 way sli and im sure it be different now.


Thing is, I've ran that benchmarks on 3 different drivers, and the score didn't really change much. AFAIK a faster/overclocked CPU shouldn't affect the GPU score (or at least not by a noticeable margin). There must be something else that hinders the performance in that benchmark, because from what I can see, the GPU does boost normally to 1020MHz during that benchmark. Tried reinstalling 3DMARK again, and no dice as well.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-X3-*
> 
> Thing is, I've ran that benchmarks on 3 different drivers, and the score didn't really change much. AFAIK a faster/overclocked CPU shouldn't affect the GPU score (or at least not by a noticeable margin). There must be something else that hinders the performance in that benchmark, because from what I can see, the GPU does boost normally to 1020MHz during that benchmark. Tried reinstalling 3DMARK again, and no dice as well.


I can confirm that, because I benched for a few hours with the following WHQL-Drivers:

- 332.21
- 334.89
- 335.23
- 337.88
- 340.52
- 344.75
- 347.09

Here is only a comparison of 347.09 vs 337.88:

Windows-8.1-Pro-WMC-Update-1-x64 | 3770k @4700MHz (HD-Graphics: disabled | Core-Parking: disabled | 1.435V) | G.Skill TridentX (4x4GB) F3-2400C10Q-16GTX @1.69V (10-11-11-28-2T) | Gigabyte GTX780-Ti-GHz-Edition-3GB (skyn3t BIOS | No Boost | Power-Target: 116% | Temp-Target: 94C | 1.212V) | Intel 520S 240GB SATA-3 (OS) | Samsung 840 EVO 500GB SATA-3 (Benchmark)

347.09


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> GeForce v347.09 WHQL
> 
> 1150MHz | 1750MHz
> 
> Single:
> 
> 10840
> 
> 1200MHz | 1750MHz
> 
> Single:
> 
> 11168
> 
> 1200MHz | 1775MHz
> 
> Single:
> 
> 11208
> 
> 1250MHz | 1775MHz
> 
> Single:
> 
> 11494
> 
> 1250MHz | 1800MHz
> 
> Single:
> 
> 11535
> 
> 1255MHz | 1800MHZ
> 
> Single:
> 
> 11561






337.88


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> GeForce v337.55 WHQL
> 
> 1150MHz | 1750MHz
> 
> Single:
> 
> 10860
> 
> 1200MHz | 1750MHz
> 
> Single:
> 
> 11156
> 
> 1200MHz | 1775MHz
> 
> Single:
> 
> 11215
> 
> 1250MHz | 1775MHz
> 
> Single:
> 
> 11474
> 
> 1250MHz | 1800MHz
> 
> Single:
> 
> 11520
> 
> 1255MHz | 1800MHZ
> 
> Single:
> 
> 11547


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> I can confirm that, because I benched for a few hours with the following WHQL-Drivers:
> 
> - 332.21
> - 334.89
> - 335.23
> - 337.55
> - 340.52
> - 344.75
> - 347.09
> 
> Here is only a comparison of 347.09 vs 337.55:


Your testing of those two drivers would indicate no manipulation by nVidia with recent drivers, at least for FireStrike. The results are VERY close. It would seem to me that would be the one benchmark they would want to mess with. Of course they might be simply just not optimizing the newest drivers for the older cards with respect to the newest games.

It would be very nice to see how the current driver compares to the older one in a game like BF4 that has been out for a while. If the new driver is slower by more than a few FPS, then they are definitely up to something.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> I can confirm that, because I benched for a few hours with the following WHQL-Drivers:
> 
> - 332.21
> - 334.89
> - 335.23
> - 337.55
> - 340.52
> - 344.75
> - 347.09
> 
> Here is only a comparison of 347.09 vs 337.55:
> 
> 
> 
> Your testing of those two drivers would indicate no manipulation by nVidia with recent drivers. The results are VERY close.
Click to expand...

not necessarily. those aren't to high of overclocks and are in fact very average. Nvidia's not that stupid to do something to affect average oc's. still rep thou gh for your work.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> not necessarily. those aren't to high of overclocks and are in fact very average. Nvidia's not that stupid to do something to affect average oc's. still rep thou gh for your work.


Perhaps, but if all they are affecting is huge OC's (1300+ MHz 780/780Ti) then I'm not too worried myself.

I updated my post. I'm actually interested in seeing how FPS compares with BF4 between these two drivers. That (an in-game FPS comparison) is much more relevant to most of us gamers. If they're truly devious, they would be messing with min FPS only, so the gaming experience is worse, but average and max FPS stay about the same. Are they THAT devilish?!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> not necessarily. those aren't to high of overclocks and are in fact very average. Nvidia's not that stupid to do something to affect average oc's. still rep thou gh for your work.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps, but if all they are affecting is huge OC's (1300+ MHz 780/780Ti) then I'm not too worried myself.
> 
> I updated my post. I'm actually interested in seeing how FPS compares with BF4 between these two drivers. That (an in-game FPS comparison) is much more relevant to most of us gamers. If they're truly devious, they would be messing with min FPS only, so the gaming experience is worse, but average and max FPS stay about the same. Are they THAT devilish?!
Click to expand...

if i can afford a new psu soon i will start benching where i left of (1488MHz) and see how far i can get. As of last runs i was gaming stable at 1488MHz but i dont think anything above will be stable in games but will be for benches.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> if i can afford a new psu soon i will start benching where i left of (1488MHz) and see how far i can get. As of last runs i was gaming stable at 1488MHz but i dont think anything above will be stable in games but will be for benches.


I'd like to see FPS benchmark comparisons at "normal" OC levels. For example, 780 or 780Ti @ 1202 MHz, with the two drivers above: BF4 min, avg, max FPS comparison. Only difference would be the two driver versions, everything else including the OS, OC, game, CPU OC, etc. would be the same.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> if i can afford a new psu soon i will start benching where i left of (1488MHz) and see how far i can get. As of last runs i was gaming stable at 1488MHz but i dont think anything above will be stable in games but will be for benches.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see FPS benchmark comparisons at "normal" OC levels. For example, 780 or 780Ti @ 1202 MHz, with the two drivers above: BF4 min, avg, max FPS comparison. Only difference would be the two driver versions, everything else including the OS, OC, game, CPU OC, etc. would be the same.
Click to expand...

its funny that even with all the random shutdowns and crap this failing psu give me I can still play the toughest games and in fact thats the only time it doesn't shutdown as much. I would do that bench however my scores would be unreliable.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> its funny that even with all the random shutdowns and crap this failing psu give me I can still play the toughest games and in fact thats the only time it doesn't shutdown as much. I would do that bench however my scores would be unreliable.


my kingpin would shut down my system @ 1.55v on DMM and 1555Mhz all with my cooler master v1000 PSU pulling around 950 watts from the wall and 4790k @ 5Ghz 1.4v.

when you run such high voltage and draw that kinda of power it's going to trip the over current protection on you psu


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I'd like to see FPS benchmark comparisons at "normal" OC levels. For example, 780 or 780Ti @ 1202 MHz, with the two drivers above: BF4 min, avg, max FPS comparison. Only difference would be the two driver versions, everything else including the OS, OC, game, CPU OC, etc. would be the same.


I benched @GPU-Stock (1150MHz) with Mirillis Action! on Shanghai for 10min each with Ultra-Settings @1920x1080, but it's hard to get the same game-play.

The only thing I saw in the log was, that the min. with the 337.88 were 80fps and with the 347.09 I got 115fps (both with SLI).


----------



## StenioMoreira

hmm well good that you guys tested so many but, maybe you ought to try some in game bench marks or make trial bench for part of the game. There is a old thread on here where a Brazilian gets 15 k score firestrike with single 680 or 670 i forgot which oone. But he did a bunch of little tweaks, and all in all im saying firestrike isn't the most accurate. There is alot that goes into it that you dont know


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> its funny that even with all the random shutdowns and crap this failing psu give me I can still play the toughest games and in fact thats the only time it doesn't shutdown as much. I would do that bench however my scores would be unreliable.
> 
> 
> 
> my kingpin would shut down my system @ 1.55v on DMM and 1555Mhz all with my cooler master v1000 PSU pulling around 950 watts from the wall and 4790k @ 5Ghz 1.4v.
> 
> when you run such high voltage and draw that kinda of power it's going to trip the over current protection on you psu
Click to expand...

lol i know this. it isn't the first time lol. I blew a fuse or cap ocp is not even in the question lol. sadly i have been watching the dying process. i had the money to replace it but babies are a random expense.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I'd like to see FPS benchmark comparisons at "normal" OC levels. For example, 780 or 780Ti @ 1202 MHz, with the two drivers above: BF4 min, avg, max FPS comparison. Only difference would be the two driver versions, everything else including the OS, OC, game, CPU OC, etc. would be the same.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> hmm well good that you guys tested so many but, maybe you ought to try some in game bench marks or make trial bench for part of the game. There is a old thread on here where a Brazilian gets 15 k score firestrike with single 680 or 670 i forgot which oone. But he did a bunch of little tweaks, and all in all im saying firestrike isn't the most accurate. There is alot that goes into it that you dont know


I benched now with "Metro Last Light Redux" and "Resident Evil 6" @1202MHz:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Metro Last Light Redux (3 Run's @1202MHz)
> 
> Options:
> 
> - Resolution: 1920 x 1080
> - Quality: Very High
> - SSAA: On
> - Texture filtering: AF 16X
> - Motion Blur: Normal
> - Tesselation: Very High
> - VSync: Off
> - Advanced PhysX: On
> 
> 337.88
> 
> Single:
> 
> - Average Framerate: 49.67
> - Max. Framerate: 139.72
> - Min. Framerate: 27.16
> 
> SLI:
> 
> - Average Framerate: 93.67
> - Max. Framerate: 193.65
> - Min. Framerate: 15.06
> 
> 347.09
> 
> Single:
> 
> - Average Framerate: 51.67
> - Max. Framerate: 153.85
> - Min. Framerate: 10.16
> 
> SLI:
> 
> - Average Framerate: 96.00
> - Max. Framerate: 200.16
> - Min. Framerate: 22.98
> 
> Resident Evil 6 (Single Run's with max Quality @1920x1080 @1202MHz)
> 
> 337.88
> 
> Single: 16874
> 
> SLI: 16998
> 
> 347.09
> 
> Single: 16855
> 
> SLI: 16426


----------



## StenioMoreira

@TONSCHUH your Sli profiles for those games are not working. And perhaps other games too... and its really not your rig or card, its profiles and settings ect. Example my Asus maximus extreme vi board had default power savings for sli configurations... like under (Pcie Power management/DMI/ anything auto) related to <---- those keywords in uefi settings.

Sli can be very annoying and the fixes are never really in your face like "duh" stuff. Go to your Nvidia Panel settings and look at the Manage 3D settings, profiles of each game you listed and games you play, look at the settings and apply these surface changes that could help.---> (Power Management Mode, from Adaptive to Performance) .. (Multi-Display/mixed-GPU acceleration, from Multi-Display to Single display performance mode)

If your not using V-sync in your game than in your 3D settings for a particular game or setting change (Maximum pre-rendered frames, from what global to 1) <--- that tip and the above ones ^^ will help in your firemark score and games but don't make them on for everything by default bcz it would be pushing your cards more for no good reason even when your idle. Pre-rendered frames I think is directly related to V-synch and helps your Fps by pushing ur Cpu to help keep frame pace smooth with V-sync on. But for benchmarking make sure you force V-sync off Via Nvidia Panel 3D settingd







, Because V-sync eats like 5-3 fps I think to make sure you dont get screen tearing. <--- also introduces a bit of input lag and such where competitive gamer's like me rather deal with tears than be 0.1 -0.2 seconds late.

And if you cant find the game or program in Nvpanel 3D settings, than just add it by clicking Add profile and once you click it all the programs you've just used will appear in a list.







 and first little paragraph i wrote was just about Pre boot Bio's or UEFI settings hidden in there and are different for every Motherboard,.

And this is a great freakin movie! 




Also lol there is deeper tweaks you can do to edit the Nvidia driver's settings using the overcloker tool called (Nvidia Inspector), also happens to be the software I use for overclocking







To me its the most stable/simplest tool there is and is licked by all brand of Video cards. On Nv inspector there is a edit driver button where u see what settings are on for any game. I fix my bad Sli usage on it and stuff







i dont accept anything lower than 90 % sli GPU usage in any games. All this further stuff is deeper and would take me showing you it all with more detail.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> @TONSCHUH your Sli profiles for those games are not working. And perhaps other games too... and its really not your rig or card, its profiles and settings ect. Example my Asus maximus extreme vi board had default power savings for sli configurations... like under (Pcie Power management/DMI/ anything auto) related to <---- those keywords in uefi settings.


Will have to double-check that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> Sli can be very annoying and the fixes are never really in your face like "duh" stuff. Go to your Nvidia Panel settings and look at the Manage 3D settings, profiles of each game you listed and games you play, look at the settings and apply these surface changes that could help.---> (Power Management Mode, from Adaptive to Performance) .. (Multi-Display/mixed-GPU acceleration, from Multi-Display to Single display performance mode)


All my settings are like that, except the "Multi- / Single-Display"-Setting", but it seem to have no effect in relation to the amount of fps, at least not for Metro Last Light Redux.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> If your not using V-sync in your game than in your 3D settings for a particular game or setting change (Maximum pre-rendered frames, from what global to 1) <--- that tip and the above ones ^^ will help in your firemark score and games but don't make them on for everything by default bcz it would be pushing your cards more for no good reason even when your idle. Pre-rendered frames I think is directly related to V-synch and helps your Fps by pushing ur Cpu to help keep frame pace smooth with V-sync on. But for benchmarking make sure you force V-sync off Via Nvidia Panel 3D settingd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , Because V-sync eats like 5-3 fps I think to make sure you dont get screen tearing. <--- also introduces a bit of input lag and such where competitive gamer's like me rather deal with tears than be 0.1 -0.2 seconds late.


I usually use "Adaptive V-Sync" via driver and "V-Sync off" in-game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> And if you cant find the game or program in Nvpanel 3D settings, than just add it by clicking Add profile and once you click it all the programs you've just used will appear in a list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and first little paragraph i wrote was just about Pre boot Bio's or UEFI settings hidden in there and are different for every Motherboard,.


Yep.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> And this is a great freakin movie!


Yeah, looks alright, but I don't like to play as a sniper. I'm more a run'n'gun kind of guy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> Also lol there is deeper tweaks you can do to edit the Nvidia driver's settings using the overcloker tool called (Nvidia Inspector), also happens to be the software I use for overclocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me its the most stable/simplest tool there is and is licked by all brand of Video cards. On Nv inspector there is a edit driver button where u see what settings are on for any game. I fix my bad Sli usage on it and stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont accept anything lower than 90 % sli GPU usage in any games. All this further stuff is deeper and would take me showing you it all with more detail.


Would be nice to get always such a high scaling.

I found this here for Metro and applied it, which resulted in a much better SLI-Performance:

Click

347.09

SLI:

- Average Framerate: 96.00
- Max. Framerate: 200.16
- Min. Framerate: 22.98

337.88

SLI:

- Average Framerate: 93.67
- Max. Framerate: 193.65
- Min. Framerate: 15.06

I corrected my previous number's in my previous post.

There seems to be no fix for Resident Evil 6:

Click

PS: I had a typo => it's 337.88 and not 337.55


----------



## Asus11

happy new year everyone,

I got up today thinking dammit thats it..

ok the resistor is the size of a flee, so dam small

heres a few photos, im going to have some fun now, see you later


----------



## Majaa

post some results here


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*


LOl dude thats so tiny! thx for the pics and can't wait to know your results AND EVERYTHING


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> LOl dude thats so tiny! thx for the pics and can't wait to know your results AND EVERYTHING


not sure man its the LN2 bios is weird..

GPU tweak will only let me go to 1272 base clock / 1342 boost

I have to open another program to make it go higher

but its buggy as hell at the moment


----------



## muhd86

guys can 4 gigabyte gtx 780ti if over clocked can they compete with gtx 980 gtx in quad sli--or if not then can they be neck to neck in game and other benchmarks


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> guys can 4 gigabyte gtx 780ti if over clocked can they compete with gtx 980 gtx in quad sli--or if not then can they be neck to neck in game and other benchmarks


yeah if you watercool them they can be neck and neck... and if you have realllly gooood watercooling rig than you can use LLC hack and get all your 780ti's to at least 1.25V and possibly beat 980s


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> guys can 4 gigabyte gtx 780ti if over clocked can they compete with gtx 980 gtx in quad sli--or if not then can they be neck to neck in game and other benchmarks


if you can find a 4gb 780ti let me know


----------



## hwoverclkd

Lol...im sure the guy meant 4 x gigabyte 780 Tis


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Lol...im sure the guy meant 4 x gigabyte 780 Tis


he did lol. but it was funny because a guy was recently talking about adding his 1 or 2 gb from another low card to the 780/ti to make a 6gb card. so now i'm enjoying the humor of the idea. Besides actually think about it. If the 780ti had 4GB vram or higher and not talking about average versions that would have 6gb but cards like the matrix lightning and classy's with that vram would definitely show their strength versus the 980


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> he did lol. but it was funny because a guy was recently talking about adding his 1 or 2 gb from another low card to the 780/ti to make a 6gb card. so now i'm enjoying the humor of the idea. Besides actually think about it. If the 780ti had 4GB vram or higher and not talking about average versions that would have 6gb but cards like the matrix lightning and classy's with that vram would definitely show their strength versus the 980


yes, indeed...and it would have stayed (and ripped us off) longer


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> yeah if you watercool them they can be neck and neck... and if you have realllly gooood watercooling rig than you can use LLC hack and get all your 780ti's to at least 1.25V and possibly beat 980s


Where can I adjust the voltage on my 780 Tis to 1.25? Is there some special software that allows it, because the Precision 16 won't do it. My 2nd 780 Ti should be here next week and I'm really looking forward to taking apart my waterloop to add another GPU and then get them operating correctly in SLI. I've never set this up before, but I think adding a 2ns card is the only think that's going to fix my problems. I was just curious how you were able to volt the GPU to 1.25 because once I get these things installed, I'm going to need to try running them at their full potential. I'm hoping the cards work. I didn't realize the EVGA GeForce GTX 78 0 Ti Superclocked GPU ran at a lightly lower base clock and boost clock that the same exact card with an ACX cooler.

Ideally, I would have liked to have purchase a plain card, no blower, heatsink, fans, etc since I'm just going to be removing everything to add on my waterblock. I currently have part# 03G-P4-2883-KR and I bought 03G-P4-2884-KR, which have base clocks of 980Mhz and 1006Mhz respectively. I'm assuming these will work find since I plan to OC them anyway. In Heaven 4.0, my old card ran 1085 @ 43.1 FPS (Min: 22.5 Max: 60.7) at 1920x1080, 8xAA, Quality:Ultra, Tessellation:Extreme. My GPU clock climbed to 1300Mhz while staying around 30 degrees celsius. So, when I get my new card in, I should be able to get a little overclock out of it to match up with this one. And for some reason I noticed my CPU speed is back down to 3.5Ghz from 4.5Ghz.

Lastly, my new memory should be in by Monday, since G.SKILL finally agreed with me that the Trident X 2133 memory wasn't compatible with the Asus Maximus VI Formula MB. I have the 2400 memory showing up, and if it works, they're giving me a full refund on my old memory.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Where can I adjust the voltage on my 780 Tis to 1.25? Is there some special software that allows it, because the Precision 16 won't do it. My 2nd 780 Ti should be here next week and I'm really looking forward to taking apart my waterloop to add another GPU and then get them operating correctly in SLI. I've never set this up before, but I think adding a 2ns card is the only think that's going to fix my problems. I was just curious how you were able to volt the GPU to 1.25 because once I get these things installed, I'm going to need to try running them at their full potential. I'm hoping the cards work. I didn't realize the EVGA GeForce GTX 78 0 Ti Superclocked GPU ran at a lightly lower base clock and boost clock that the same exact card with an ACX cooler.
> 
> Ideally, I would have liked to have purchase a plain card, no blower, heatsink, fans, etc since I'm just going to be removing everything to add on my waterblock. I currently have part# 03G-P4-2883-KR and I bought 03G-P4-2884-KR, which have base clocks of 980Mhz and 1006Mhz respectively. I'm assuming these will work find since I plan to OC them anyway. *In Heaven 4.0, my old card ran 1085 @ 43.1 FPS (Min: 22.5 Max: 60.7) at 1920x1080, 8xAA, Quality:Ultra, Tessellation:Extreme.* My GPU clock climbed to 1300Mhz while staying around 30 degrees celsius. So, when I get my new card in, I should be able to get a little overclock out of it to match up with this one. And for some reason I noticed my CPU speed is back down to 3.5Ghz from 4.5Ghz.


By 'old card' did you mean 780 Ti 03G-P4-2883-KR that gives you an average of 43 FPS in Heaven 4.0 @1080p? Is that for real or just a typo?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Where can I adjust the voltage on my 780 Tis to 1.25?


I'm not sure what the heck he meant by that...







The only way I know to get 1.25v (unless you have a Classy, Kingpin, etc) is to hard mod the card. I think it's possible in Linux with the newer drivers, but not in Windows. 1.212v is locked by the driver. I am not aware of any LLC soft mod that works on 780Ti. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## StenioMoreira

some guys were saying they were getting 1.2v + with reference 780ti's but the gigabite ones share almost identical pcb i think? I'm not sure about it but look here ask this guy http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/14360 see them claiming 1400 mhz clocks


----------



## Trade Mark

Hi Overclockers,

after doing some testing with Precision X I decided to try a custom bios for my card. I'm tempted to try the skyn3t bios but I have a question I could't find an answer for.
I have a EVGA 780ti Superclocked with the reference cooler but the card is cooled with an EK full cover waterblock (+backplate) now. Can I use the skyn3t EVGA 780ti sc acx bios on my card? As far as I understand the two cards are identical except the different cooling design or are there any other differences?


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trade Mark*
> 
> Hi Overclockers,
> 
> after doing some testing with Precision X I decided to try a custom bios for my card. I'm tempted to try the skyn3t bios but I have a question I could't find an answer for.
> I have a EVGA 780ti Superclocked with the reference cooler but the card is cooled with an EK full cover waterblock (+backplate) now. Can I use the skyn3t EVGA 780ti sc acx bios on my card? As far as I understand the two cards are identical except the different cooling design or are there any other differences?


Should be fine. I got ASUS/PNY reference cards and have tried that BIOS without any issues.


----------



## Trade Mark

Okay thanks.
I just flashed it and everything went fine. Now to the fun part


----------



## eBombzor

Hey guys I think there might be something wrong with my setup, and it may or may not involve my 780 Ti.

I'm getting really bad framerates on Titanfall and I don't know why. This guy gets over 100 FPS with max settings including 16xAA:






I can't even maintain a steady 72 FPS (my monitor's OCed refresh rate is 72hz) with no AA enabled, max settings.

Is my CPU possibly bottlenecking my system? (I have an i5-3470)


----------



## clshades

I read somewhere that 3gb of video memory isn't enough for titanfall?


----------



## Nichismo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clshades*
> 
> I read somewhere that 3gb of video memory isn't enough for titanfall?


lol ok?

thats an extremely broad and generalized statement.

regardless, Titanfall looks great but still is utilizing the Source engine, its not a particularly demanding game by current standards at all.


----------



## clshades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> lol ok?
> 
> thats an extremely broad and generalized statement.
> 
> regardless, Titanfall looks great but still is utilizing the Source engine, its not a particularly demanding game by current standards at all.


Generalized yes... Broad no. Like I said already I read somewhere (people complaining about lag) that 3gb cards aren't enough. 4gb is however. Regardless of the gfx quality if the maps leak they burn off the ram fast.

For example. A mirror in a video game directly across from another mirror will bring just about any video card to its knees. This could potentially cause a leak or turn a small one into a gaping hole.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clshades*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> lol ok?
> 
> thats an extremely broad and generalized statement.
> 
> regardless, Titanfall looks great but still is utilizing the Source engine, its not a particularly demanding game by current standards at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Generalized yes... Broad no. Like I said already I read somewhere (people complaining about lag) that 3gb cards aren't enough. 4gb is however. Regardless of the gfx quality if the maps leak they burn off the ram fast.
> 
> For example. A mirror in a video game directly across from another mirror will bring just about any video card to its knees. This could potentially cause a leak or turn a small one into a gaping hole.
Click to expand...

not true with everything maxed titanfalll uses 1.8-2.5GB of vram. My card runs it with no issues. There is a difference between allocated and whats being used. Also people complain about stuff all the time it doesn't mean they know what their talking abot. 1GB isn't much difference in vram.


----------



## clshades

Having built maps in the past the second part is 100% true. The first part was a few posts I happened across searching for something else.

I am by no means claiming otherwise just what I've read from others.


----------



## Asus11

giving the core more volts = higher memory overclocks? even though the memory has its own voltage in gpu tweak.. waaaat?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> giving the core more volts = higher memory overclocks? even though the memory has its own voltage in gpu tweak.. waaaat?


really that happened with your card?


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> really that happened with your card?


yeah lol I couldn't even get 7200 memory .. now I uped the volts from 1.325 to 1.350 and im stable in valley/ heaven & tomb raider benchmark

@ 8000


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> really that happened with your card?
> 
> 
> 
> yeah lol I couldn't even get 7200 memory .. now I uped the volts from 1.325 to 1.350 and im stable in valley/ heaven & tomb raider benchmark
> 
> @ 8000
Click to expand...

jesus lol. i might try that when i get my new psu. I can't lift mem higher than 7312 due to psu but however i will try to see what i can pull and see if lifting core will help push mem further though these cards mem are fast enough lol.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> jesus lol. i might try that when i get my new psu. I can't lift mem higher than 7312 due to psu but however i will try to see what i can pull and see if lifting core will help push mem further though these cards mem are fast enough lol.


its weird because its definitely effecting it, when I tried @ 1.325 I got artifacts in heaven then crashed soon after, upped volts to 1.35v and it ran the whole benchmark 0 artifacts then I opened valley and ran it twice to confirm









now going to play some games to see how it does


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> jesus lol. i might try that when i get my new psu. I can't lift mem higher than 7312 due to psu but however i will try to see what i can pull and see if lifting core will help push mem further though these cards mem are fast enough lol.
> 
> 
> 
> its weird because its definitely effecting it, when I tried @ 1.325 I got artifacts in heaven then crashed soon after, upped volts to 1.35v and it ran the whole benchmark 0 artifacts then I opened valley and ran it twice to confirm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now going to play some games to see how it does
Click to expand...

le me know i want to see it


----------



## Trade Mark

Hey everyone. After flashing the skyn3t bios to my EVGA 780ti SC and testing some OC I noticed that the voltage is stuck to 1212mv and not dropping when the system is idling. I tried to read as much of the thread as possible and I tried removing Precision X, delete the install folder (with the profiles) and reboot. Then I turned of my internet connection and ran DDU to remove the driver completely in safe mode. After that I did a clean install of the newest driver and Precision X and configured all my settings. The voltage is still not dropping when idling. Is there anything else I missed or could try? Also my idle clock speed is 862mhz. Is that normal for a two monitor setup? Always seemed a bit high.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> le me know i want to see it


ok tested it on Grid 2 for over 10 games .. and it was stable

tested crysis 3, second game in crashed.. crysis 3 always tends to want more volts

so I added a little extra so now its stable for over 6 games in crysis 3 @ 1.356v everything else 1.35v

max temps ranged from 54-59c it usually stays at 54-55 but its hot in my room today so it hit 59c max


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> le me know i want to see it
> 
> 
> 
> ok tested it on Grid 2 for over 10 games .. and it was stable
> 
> tested crysis 3, second game in crashed.. crysis 3 always tends to want more volts
> 
> so I added a little extra so now its stable for over 6 games in crysis 3 @ 1.356v everything else 1.35v
> 
> max temps ranged from 54-59c it usually stays at 54-55 but its hot in my room today so it hit 59c max
Click to expand...

i wish it was hot in my room. lol its -6 outside with a windchill of -36 lol. might stick the rig outside if their wasn't snow


----------



## Imprezzion

Guys i really need help...

I use a reference MSI 780Ti, A1 model.
Cooled by a Accelero Hybrid II and custom buiild VRM cooling.

I use the EVGA skyn3t reference BIOS '' 80.80.30.00.80 skyn3t-Ti-vBios.zip '' file.

It gives me perfect 1.212v and such, clocks great as well. 1270Mhz core and 3750Mhz VRAM are no issue at all.
Temps are 49-50c core and (IR Thermo measured) 60-65c VRM in long gaming sessions.

Problem is that that specific BIOS only has a 116% power limit so any voltage above 1.212v will hit that. It runs at 105-110% now.

When I flash ANY other reference based BIOS which has higher limits like the MSI Reference one from skyn3t, voltage is only 1.050v by default.
Using the AB ''hack'' I can get it to do 1.050v on ''Auto'' and it will go up to 1.300v (~1.275v load).

Problem is that the card responds VERY bad to the voltage. Instantly crashes, black screens, won't go a Mhz higher with the full 1.300v then it will with the 1.212v. Power limit is also through the roof on 1.300v taking easily 330w on load. (110%) while at 1.212v it barely does half that.

What am I doing wrong? I mean, 1270Mhz on 1.212v is amazing but that also means it has WAY more potential.. I want 1300+.. My cooling can easily handle it..

I've had like, 7 different GTX780's from different manufacturors and i've never had any problems with the BIOS nor the voltage. They all responded great to it.


----------



## lilchronic

you cant go over 1.212v unless you hard mod the card. so dont use the after burner hack on a 780Ti.

Secondly Msi afterburner dosent properly control voltage for the 780Ti and skynets bios , you need to use evga over voltage tool that is in px 4.2.1, you can use that with msi afterburner just make sure you dont have unlock voltage control checked









EVGAVoltageTuner.zip 580k .zip file


should look something like this


----------



## Imprezzion

Wierd.. I can just use the stock MSI AB 4.0.0 with the hack on the stock BIOS and it works fine with 1.30v. Just doesn't have enough power limit to handle it..


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Wierd.. I can just use the stock MSI AB 4.0.0 with the hack on the stock BIOS and it works fine with 1.30v. Just doesn't have enough power limit to handle it..


it's probably not stable and you will end up with a 0x116 bsod if you push to high. ive tried on 4 differnt card's there all the same gigabyte GHZ , oc edition , evga super clocked and a ref nvidia 780Ti.


----------



## rolldog

I just got my 2nd EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Superclocked card in (I'm adding another because 1 can't support my monitors), but I'm still trying to get a couple of answers about what I need to buy to add it to my loop. I've never run SLI, I already have a 780 Ti Superclocked card with a full EK waterblock and backplate on it but I want to do the same with my new card but I have no idea what an EK Terminal Dual Parallel, Dual Parallel 3 Slot, Dual Serial, Dual Serial 3 slot along with the triple and quadruple, which I know I don't need.

Until someone can answer what the difference in these waterblocks are and if there are other SLI bridges available, besides the one that came with my card, that might boost the performance of the SLI configuration, I'm going to have a 2nd 780 Ti sitting here doing nothing.

So, first of all, can anyone answer the question for me about the Parallel and Serial Terminals so I can determine which one to buy whenever I buy the EK waterblock for this new card. Also, can I hook up this new card via SLI before adding a waterblock to it? The card I've had is the 780 Ti Superclocked but the one I just got has the ACX cooler on in, which I'll be removing.

Sorry, I'm trying to type this out so it makes sense, but I'm extremely tired, I'm just still awake from the excitement of getting a new component in but still trying to get some answers since I've never setup an SLI configuration before. If anyone can give me some advice, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Wierd.. I can just use the stock MSI AB 4.0.0 with the hack on the stock BIOS and it works fine with 1.30v. Just doesn't have enough power limit to handle it..


Send me the bios you are using and i will increase the PL!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Send me the bios you are using and i will increase the PL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


It's this one from the OP. The 80.80.30.00.80 skyn3t-Ti-vBios.zip.
http://www.overclock.net/attachments/19713

It needs.. a LOT more power limit lol. Enough to run 1.30v at least. I don't say i'll run 1.30v 24/7 because even with my cooling VRM's will probably get too hot but I just want to be able to bench it at least and run like, 1.25-1.26v orso. As it is now it can do 1.212v while running at 105-110% peak.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> It's this one from the OP. The 80.80.30.00.80 skyn3t-Ti-vBios.zip.
> http://www.overclock.net/attachments/19713
> 
> It needs.. a LOT more power limit lol. Enough to run 1.30v at least. I don't say i'll run 1.30v 24/7 because even with my cooling VRM's will probably get too hot but I just want to be able to bench it at least and run like, 1.25-1.26v orso. As it is now it can do 1.212v while running at 105-110% peak.


that bios you linked is 600 Watt's max PL, thats the bios im currently using and has more than enough power for 1.3v


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> that bios you linked is 600 Watt's max PL, thats the bios im currently using and has more than enough power for 1.3v


Then why is my card reading 105% averages in Battlefield 4 with 1.212v 1270Mhz.. Wierd stuff lol.
And yes, it does actually throttle when it goes over 116%.
And no, it doesn't draw 600w lol. If it did it wouldn't be running at 50c core 65c VRM









Oh well.. it's stable so don't fix what isn't broken?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> It's this one from the OP. The 80.80.30.00.80 skyn3t-Ti-vBios.zip.
> http://www.overclock.net/attachments/19713
> 
> It needs.. a LOT more power limit lol. Enough to run 1.30v at least. I don't say i'll run 1.30v 24/7 because even with my cooling VRM's will probably get too hot but I just want to be able to bench it at least and run like, 1.25-1.26v orso. As it is now it can do 1.212v while running at 105-110% peak.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Then why is my card reading 105% averages in Battlefield 4 with 1.212v 1270Mhz.. Wierd stuff lol.
> And yes, it does actually throttle when it goes over 116%.
> And no, it doesn't draw 600w lol. If it did it wouldn't be running at 50c core 65c VRM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well.. it's stable so don't fix what isn't broken?


The bios you linked above is 600 watts @ 200% power in msi afterburner.

sounds like you are not using skynets bios but a stock bios if you are hitting your power limit

also the volt hack does not work with the 780Ti . i can get after burner to report 1.3v but the card is not getting that much voltage.

it is only @ 1.15v which gets me to 1293Mhz and 1.212v i can get 1359Mhz

so 1.3v with the hack does nothing for me just stock voltage cause i cant get past 1293Mhz

this is all with msi ab 4.0, i have tried 3.0 in the past and just get the same results


----------



## Imprezzion

Hmm i've always used it with 780's which have the same NCP4608 controller and it worked fine lol. Even on Ghz Edition Gigabytes. My 780 Ghz ran at like, 1354 on 1.3 just fine.

Also, GPU-Z tells me that with it set to 1.212v it runs at about 1.195v load. 1.250 gives me 1.236v load and 1.300 gives me 1.275v load. So it seems to work..
I'd like to measure it with a DMM but can't because of the Accelero's massive backplate.

Judging by the temps however it works. They rise drastically when I set it to 1.30v from ~50c core to ~65c core.

I'll just try some other BIOS's.. Many actually work on reference cards like the EVGA ACX BIOS for example..


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> not true with everything maxed titanfalll uses 1.8-2.5GB of vram. My card runs it with no issues.


Correct! I own and sometimes play crysis 3,Farcry 4,BF4 and unity and every other game that is graphically demanding. I Msi afterburner/Rivatunerstatitics to monitor everything including Vram usage/Bus.... on 780 sli 3gb 2560x1600 resolution and everything on max max settings possible .... not just ultra but if there is an option beyond ultra I enable it, and to the point I hardly ever see Vram Buss usage more than 50 %. 3gb of true Vram is more than enough unless your going 3 monitors + res.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> Correct! I own and sometimes play crysis 3,Farcry 4,BF4 and unity and every other game that is graphically demanding. I Msi afterburner/Rivatunerstatitics to monitor everything including Vram usage/Bus.... on 780 sli 3gb 2560x1600 resolution and everything on max max settings possible .... not just ultra but if there is an option beyond ultra I enable it, and to the point I hardly ever see Vram Buss usage more than 50 %. 3gb of true Vram is more than enough unless your going 3 monitors + res.


I just played a round of Titanfall and got 3038MB VRAM-Usage (2x GTX780-Ti-GHz-Edition-3GB) @1920x1080 and max Quality-Settings (GPU-Z v0.8.0).

GPU-ZSensorLog.txt 187k .txt file


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Hmm i've always used it with 780's which have the same NCP4608 controller and it worked fine lol. Even on Ghz Edition Gigabytes. My 780 Ghz ran at like, 1354 on 1.3 just fine.
> Also, GPU-Z tells me that with it set to 1.212v it runs at about 1.195v load. 1.250 gives me 1.236v load and 1.300 gives me 1.275v load. So it seems to work..
> I'd like to measure it with a DMM but can't because of the Accelero's massive backplate.
> Judging by the temps however it works. They rise drastically when I set it to 1.30v from ~50c core to ~65c core.
> I'll just try some other BIOS's.. Many actually work on reference cards like the EVGA ACX BIOS for example..


The generic 780Ti does not work properly with the standard volt mod, i thought you had the DCUII card, that one (with the CHL8318 voltage controller) works with the volt mod up to 1,300V just fine!
You have a good card with a very good speed/voltage/power draw ratio! With more than what you have only with a hard mod (resistor soldered to the PCB)
Your card is very well balanced and with the 780Ti power settings (switching phases on/off) its not a given fact that increasing voltage will render more mhz WITH stability!
Like you said:
Quote:


> "Oh well.. it's stable so don't fix what isn't broken?"












Take care

Occamrazor


----------



## Imprezzion

Ah that explains. Well, then 1270Mhz core with 1950Mhz VRAM is what it'll stay at.

Temps are so low I might even put some lower RPM fans on it to reduce the noise. Rad is running 2200RPM fans now so.. If I can put for example the low RPM Corsair SP with LED's on it with good temps i'd be very happy. Or even better, the low RPM Enermax Apollish fans


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> I just got my 2nd EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Superclocked card in (I'm adding another because 1 can't support my monitors), but I'm still trying to get a couple of answers about what I need to buy to add it to my loop. I've never run SLI, I already have a 780 Ti Superclocked card with a full EK waterblock and backplate on it but I want to do the same with my new card but I have no idea what an EK Terminal Dual Parallel, Dual Parallel 3 Slot, Dual Serial, Dual Serial 3 slot along with the triple and quadruple, which I know I don't need.
> 
> Until someone can answer what the difference in these waterblocks are and if there are other SLI bridges available, besides the one that came with my card, that might boost the performance of the SLI configuration, I'm going to have a 2nd 780 Ti sitting here doing nothing.
> 
> So, first of all, can anyone answer the question for me about the Parallel and Serial Terminals so I can determine which one to buy whenever I buy the EK waterblock for this new card. Also, can I hook up this new card via SLI before adding a waterblock to it? The card I've had is the 780 Ti Superclocked but the one I just got has the ACX cooler on in, which I'll be removing.
> 
> Sorry, I'm trying to type this out so it makes sense, but I'm extremely tired, I'm just still awake from the excitement of getting a new component in but still trying to get some answers since I've never setup an SLI configuration before. If anyone can give me some advice, I'd really appreciate it.


Serial goes to 1 card first then the next so there will be 1 card hotter than the other typically

parallel goes to the cards at the same time so it cools them down at the same time and should result in same temps

the 2 slot 3 slot etc just means the space between the cards on the motherboard, you don't have to run a bridge you can just connect some tubing from 1 card to the next

heres an old picture when I was running SLI 780s using Parallel


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Ah that explains. Well, then 1270Mhz core with 1950Mhz VRAM is what it'll stay at.
> 
> Temps are so low I might even put some lower RPM fans on it to reduce the noise. Rad is running 2200RPM fans now so.. If I can put for example the low RPM Corsair SP with LED's on it with good temps i'd be very happy. Or even better, the low RPM Enermax Apollish fans


I'm in the same boat with my Palit JetStream 780Ti card. Temps are in the high 60's when max OC'd and playing BF4. I'd love to push this card harder; 1.212v is not enough!







This thing has a MASSIVE 3-slot cooler that is being wasted pretty much.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I'm in the same boat with my Palit JetStream 780Ti card. Temps are in the high 60's when max OC'd and playing BF4. I'd love to push this card harder; 1.212v is not enough!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thing has a MASSIVE 3-slot cooler that is being wasted pretty much.


thought it has an option to unlock by shorting the connector at the back of the pcb?


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I'm in the same boat with my Palit JetStream 780Ti card. Temps are in the high 60's when max OC'd and playing BF4. I'd love to push this card harder; 1.212v is not enough!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thing has a MASSIVE 3-slot cooler that is being wasted pretty much.


Indeed. The jetstream coolers are very very good. They also do a great job cooling the VRM's with direct contact to the main heatsink.. If any ''stock'' cooler will do 1.30v it's the Jetstream.. and the Windforce3X shouldn't really have a problem either.

Still scares me to see people can run 1.300v on a ASUS DC2 since that has appalling VRM cooling...


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> I just played a round of Titanfall and got 3038MB VRAM-Usage (2x GTX780-Ti-GHz-Edition-3GB) @1920x1080 and max Quality-Settings (GPU-Z v0.8.0).
> 
> GPU-ZSensorLog.txt 187k .txt file


That's completely different from bus % ... because it will always say it uses the size of Vram you got, Titan owners will have it saying 6000MB too and so on. You have it and it will use it of course... but does it mean it needs it, 2560x1600 does not need 4gb to run well. Otherwise titan's would be super fast. I think you or I got confused exactly with the Bus usage and FB usage, its not the same thing as the size at use... all games are optimized to say its using all of it so its different case man. Even at 4k 780ti3gb does not tank in performance bcz of Ram size, it slows down like every other card bcz of higher increased res is much more demanding than any fort of Anti-Aliasing ect... Go see 780ti aoverclock at 4k-res vs other cards with 4gb + ram.. they all slow down the same except 970/980 but even more so the 970 slows down worse than any 780ti in perspective performance.


----------



## rolldog

Ok, as I mentioned earlier on this thread, I ordered a 2nd 780 Ti to run SLI in my system. The one I have running now has a full EK waterblock and I haven't even ordered my waterblock and everything else I need to run the new card on water. The new card came with the ACX cooler installed, which I'm getting rid of anyway, but I was wondering, in the meantime until I get the parts I need to install the waterblock on this card, can I run it SLI with my current 780 Ti, which is watercooled? This way I could at least see how they run together instead of waiting to get my additional parts to hook it into my loop, which by that time, it might be too last to return it.

So, my final question, can I run these 2 780 Ti Superclocked graphics cards in SLI, one being watercooled, one not, or do I need to wait until I have everything to add the second card into my waterloop?

I feel like a kid who just got paid for mowing a yard and the money earned is burning a hole in my pocket.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> That's completely different from bus % ... because it will always say it uses the size of Vram you got, Titan owners will have it saying 6000MB too and so on. You have it and it will use it of course... but does it mean it needs it, 2560x1600 does not need 4gb to run well. Otherwise titan's would be super fast. I think you or I got confused exactly with the Bus usage and FB usage, its not the same thing as the size at use... all games are optimized to say its using all of it so its different case man. Even at 4k 780ti3gb does not tank in performance bcz of Ram size, it slows down like every other card bcz of higher increased res is much more demanding than any fort of Anti-Aliasing ect... Go see 780ti aoverclock at 4k-res vs other cards with 4gb + ram.. they all slow down the same except 970/980 but even more so the 970 slows down worse than any 780ti in perspective performance.


Yeah, that's right.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Ok, as I mentioned earlier on this thread, I ordered a 2nd 780 Ti to run SLI in my system. The one I have running now has a full EK waterblock and I haven't even ordered my waterblock and everything else I need to run the new card on water. The new card came with the ACX cooler installed, which I'm getting rid of anyway, but I was wondering, in the meantime until I get the parts I need to install the waterblock on this card, can I run it SLI with my current 780 Ti, which is watercooled? This way I could at least see how they run together instead of waiting to get my additional parts to hook it into my loop, which by that time, it might be too last to return it.
> 
> So, my final question, can I run these 2 780 Ti Superclocked graphics cards in SLI, one being watercooled, one not, or do I need to wait until I have everything to add the second card into my waterloop?
> 
> I feel like a kid who just got paid for mowing a yard and the money earned is burning a hole in my pocket.


Yes, why not ?


----------



## z0ki

Could a skyn3t bios not like some gpus? I got a second Ti classified last year but did I have encountered a ton of crashes and lock ups.. My first gpu is running skyn3t v2 ln2 bios whilst I decided to trouble shoot the issue changed to a different ln2 bios for my second card and yet to see a crash or complete system lock up. So I'm wondering is it possible that a bios could do this?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## skupples

It's always possible did you ever flash back to stock then back to mod?

PSU?


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It's always possible did you ever flash back to stock then back to mod?
> 
> PSU?


Nah I switched to LN2 initially flashed bios, had countless issues thinking it was my card. Decided last night to try a different LN2 bios and I put it through some rigorous testing and all seems to be as it should be. I won't get complacent though and will continue to hammer the second card.

psu is a ax1200i. I'll report back in another 6 hours and see what my finding are.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## romanlegion13th

hi all just finished my first overclock 4770k overclock to 4.4 core 39. uncore 2133 xmp
got a Evga 780ti classified i want to overclock it any good guides?
was going to buy a 980 but i mite as well overclock this
how much overclock can i expect


----------



## TheSilentNoob

so i've succesfully flashed my bios but it's not allowing me to lower idle fan speed to 20% in PX

Please help


----------



## darwing

Should b booting these up shortly then you can tell me I how to get the most out of them!!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Nah I switched to LN2 initially flashed bios, had countless issues thinking it was my card. Decided last night to try a different LN2 bios and I put it through some rigorous testing and all seems to be as it should be. I won't get complacent though and will continue to hammer the second card.
> 
> psu is a ax1200i. I'll report back in another 6 hours and see what my finding are.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


you really want the same BIOS on both cards.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> hi all just finished my first overclock 4770k overclock to 4.4 core 39. uncore 2133 xmp
> got a Evga 780ti classified i want to overclock it any good guides?
> was going to buy a 980 but i mite as well overclock this
> how much overclock can i expect


Look in my SIG, you have my guide there, although its not for the classy you get the basics! All cards are different , so, you have to test the card to find out what you got in your lottery ticket!









You have the Classified voltage tool here:

Classified_v2.0.4.3.zip 203k .zip file


NVVDD - (Up to 1,65V) Core voltage
FBVDD - (1,6V to 1,8V) memory voltage (only for benching)
PEXVDD - PCI e lane voltage (Depends on the motherboard actually supporting it)
PWM Frequency (260Hz to 571Hz) - Cleaner voltage, you will have higher and more stable overclocks but the card will be hotter
Quote:


> 1. Memory voltage comes standard at 1.6v. It goes upwards of 1.8v, IIRC. I have not heard of any degradation or any problems of adding voltage on the memory slider. This is purely for benchmarking, not for real usage. As you probably know, memory overclocks provide negligible results to gaming.
> 2. PCI e lane voltage is an oddball, honestly. You will not find much information on this and I have gotten very little. From what I can tell, it provides minimal overclocking gains. It provides more stable voltage to pass through the card with the help of the motherboard. It's good to know that it depends on the motherboard actually supporting the slider with voltage. All in all, not a slider that I would mess around with personally.
> 3. PWM frequency is quite a nifty option. It goes from 260Hz to 400Hz (on my version of Classified tool). You can max this slider out when benchmarking, but I would be conservative with it during long periods of gaming. Maybe in between?
> 
> Bottom line: If you are into benchmarking, then all of these options can be useful to you. If you primarily game and want the best experience, I would narrow my usage to core voltage and PWM frequency. Just keep in mind that all the sliders of course increase temps of the card, providing lower stable overclocks that can be achieved. The GK110 loves to be cold.
> Stick to Core voltage and PWM frequency if you are not into benchmarks!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSilentNoob*
> 
> so i've succesfully flashed my bios but it's not allowing me to lower idle fan speed to 20% in PX
> Please help


If its a standard reference 780Ti, you might have to shut down the computer (reboot wont work) after the flash to reset the driver, or, re-install the drivers again!
If its a non-reference 780Ti with more than one fan cooler, the fan speed is stuck at a higher rev unless the bios is modified specifically.
You see, the bios fan speed controls are in different places in the bios than the reference card, only proprietary programs specific for each brand can control their custom cards, like ASUS Gpu tweak for ASUS cards, PX for EVGA cards and so on! !

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## katemis

hey guys
what is the difference between *ASUS GeForce GTX 780 TI MATRIX-Edition* & *ASUS GeForce GTX 780 Ti Matrix Platinum*??
the matrix it's worse clockers or something than the matrix platinum?
i ask because the price difference is huge


----------



## ASUSfreak

I have no idea... but if you google the asus site and narrow down the results of 780Ti, you get this:



Sooooo, they are all the same... only difference is that some are already factory overclocked. But in general you could have the same speeds on any card. But remember that the cooling is better on the DCII's vs stock


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUSfreak*
> 
> I have no idea... but if you google the asus site and narrow down the results of 780Ti, you get this:
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo, they are all the same... only difference is that some are already factory overclocked. But in general you could have the same speeds on any card. But remember that the cooling is better on the DCII's vs stock


looks like a error to me

there is only one matri 780 ti -.- theyre all platinum as far as I know!


----------



## katemis

i was hoping the same as Asus11 but it seems that there is also a matrix non platinum with stock clocks and maybe a bad overclocker.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *katemis*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was hoping the same as Asus11 but it seems that there is also a matrix non platinum with stock clocks and maybe a bad overclocker.


that is weird!

771 euros thats stupid.. might as well get the 980 matrix

check out skinflint you might be able to find it cheaper elsewhere in Europe

https://skinflint.co.uk/eu/asus-rog-matrix-gtx780ti-p-3gd5-platinum-90yv05g0-m0na00-a1087735.html


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> thought it has an option to unlock by shorting the connector at the back of the pcb?


The PCB is indeed set up for hard-modding, but I don't really want to do that. I don't anticipate keeping the card too much longer and I don't wanna hurt the resale value.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I'm in the same boat with my Palit JetStream 780Ti card. Temps are in the high 60's when max OC'd and playing BF4. I'd love to push this card harder; 1.212v is not enough!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thing has a MASSIVE 3-slot cooler that is being wasted pretty much.


Couple things came to mind with this post

1: Massive 3-slot cooler is being wasted....but your gaming temps are high 60's already.

2: Being close to 70c doesn't allow for any headroom to push when adding additional voltage. Enjoy your beast of a card cause the 780tis are powerful gpus. Always something better and faster around the corner. Just rememeber next time if you want a card that you can control the volts on, pay the premium for it cause its worth is. Watercool it and push the clocks to the moon lol


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Couple things came to mind with this post
> 
> 1: Massive 3-slot cooler is being wasted....but your gaming temps are high 60's already.
> 
> 2: Being close to 70c doesn't allow for any headroom to push when adding additional voltage. Enjoy your beast of a card cause the 780tis are powerful gpus. Always something better and faster around the corner. Just rememeber next time if you want a card that you can control the volts on, pay the premium for it cause its worth is. Watercool it and push the clocks to the moon lol


Hello fellow San Diegan!









BF4 Ultra temps are really close to my max temps in Valley. I figure this card could do 1306 easy with about 1.25v or maybe 1 tick higher (+.012v) than that. I don't think temps would go up more than a few degrees to be honest, but fans would be faster/louder. The 3 fans never max out now.

I agree with #2 above. My next card may be a 980 Classy if Big Max is still a no-show. Gonna wait another 2 months to see what's happening with both GPU vendors.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Hello fellow San Diegan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BF4 Ultra temps are really close to my max temps in Valley. I figure this card could do 1306 easy with about 1.25v or maybe 1 tick higher (+.012v) than that. I don't think temps would go up more than a few degrees to be honest, but fans would be faster/louder. The 3 fans never max out now.
> 
> I agree with #2 above. My next card may be a 980 Classy if Big Max is still a no-show. Gonna wait another 2 months to see what's happening with both GPU vendors.


Ha didnt even notice that you live in San Diego also. The rest of the country is freezing cold and were enjoying t-shirt and shorts weather.
The 780ti gets pretty power hungry real quick and keeping in cool on air once you start upping volts is in ambient weather isnt gonna get you anywhere. Atleast with my 780ti kpe i had was that way. Under water they really shine though. But sold it and got me a strix 980 to play with. Oh and If you ever wanna bench or see/do some subzero stuff pm me.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Ha didnt even notice that you live in San Diego also. The rest of the country is freezing cold and were enjoying t-shirt and shorts weather.
> The 780ti gets pretty power hungry real quick and keeping in cool on air once you start upping volts is in ambient weather isnt gonna get you anywhere. Atleast with my 780ti kpe i had was that way. Under water they really shine though. But sold it and got me a strix 980 to play with. Oh and If you ever wanna bench or see/do some subzero stuff pm me.


I state "So-Cal" in my profile so it wasn't too specific.







I used to bench on water a bit during the initial Sandy Bridge era, but I've now moved away from that and I'm just focused on gaming in my limited free time. I mostly play BF4 these days, and a bit of CS:GO every now and then just keep my skillz up.







If you wanna squad up sometime shoot me a PM!







Thank you for your benching offer though.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Look in my SIG, you have my guide there, although its not for the classy you get the basics! All cards are different , so, you have to test the card to find out what you got in your lottery ticket!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have the Classified voltage tool here:
> 
> Classified_v2.0.4.3.zip 203k .zip file
> 
> 
> Occamrazor


thanks my card has DUEL BIOS i was thinking of only overclocking with standard BIOS useing EVGA PrecisionX 16 my first time to do it
how much could i look at getting with just stock BIOS


----------



## hwoverclkd

It's a game of luck actually. Among the 3 classified i've had, 1st-clocks 1345mhz on air. 2nd-dud; won't stabilize over 1200mhz. 3rd-1280mhz on air / 1384mhz on water. I've never bothered to use the primary bios.

You won't get much with any of the two stock bios. Use LN2 (secondary) bios, flash it with the modded BIOS and do some OC tests.


----------



## romanlegion13th

need help tried overclocking my 780ti classified using a guide
got it to 30 mhz with out any problems then went to 52 mhz stated getting artifacts so lowered bk to 30
power target 110% temp target 85

is my PSU not powerful enough to overclock this card?
4770k overclocked to 4.4 running at 1.31 volts
GTX 780ti classified
16gb Corsair ven 2133
500gb SSD
860 Corsair PS
H100cooler
Asus Maximus VI hero z87
1440p monitor


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> need help tried overclocking my 780ti classified using a guide
> got it to 30 mhz with out any problems then went to 52 mhz stated getting artifacts so lowered bk to 30
> power target 110% temp target 85
> 
> is my PSU not powerful enough to overclock this card?
> 4770k overclocked to 4.4 running at 1.31 volts
> GTX 780ti classified
> 16gb Corsair ven 2133
> 500gb SSD
> 860 Corsair PS
> H100cooler
> Asus Maximus VI hero z87
> 1440p monitor


no, you need new (modded) bios to get the most out of this card. Check the OP for skyn3t rev2.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Okay is there a good step by guide I can use.. How high can this card normally go?
Do I up the memory at the same time.. How do I flash the bios

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shtopor

Hello guys!

I'm trying to overclock MSI 780ti Gaming Light Edition, but I cannot go further than 1176Mhz on GPU.
Stock BIOS is
80.80.34.00.31 (P2083-0030) - not listed in modded bioses.
I've tried all Skyn3t bioses, but 1176Mhz on 1.212V is a wall - multiple glitches in Unigine Heaven if higher. However it can easily work at 1150Mhz with 1.1V.
I don't believe it is full VGA potential.
Also I have to admit, that KBOOST option enabled in PrecisionX enables overclock up to 1300Mhz - however there is no perfomance increase in popular benchmarks (and there is minor power consumption increase BTW). The Frequency and Voltage are monitored by GPU-Z, HWinfo, MSI AB and PrX.

Does anyone faced the same issue?
Thank You for reply!


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> Okay is there a good step by guide I can use.. How high can this card normally go?
> Do I up the memory at the same time.. How do I flash the bios


You can find it all on the first page or on OccamRazor sig.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Okay mate thanks can't find the Guid can you put a link up please

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iammurphy

Which bios do i use for reference gigabyte 780 ti?


----------



## Sheyster

Paging Pros/Hard modders!

Here is a pic of my PCB, it's a Palit GTX 780 Ti Jetstream.



I want to achieve a 1.26v core voltage. I don't want to volt mod the memory at this time.

What do I need to do? I have access to someone who is a Pro at soldering.


----------



## Trade Mark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trade Mark*
> 
> Hey everyone. After flashing the skyn3t bios to my EVGA 780ti SC and testing some OC I noticed that the voltage is stuck to 1212mv and not dropping when the system is idling. I tried to read as much of the thread as possible and I tried removing Precision X, delete the install folder (with the profiles) and reboot. Then I turned of my internet connection and ran DDU to remove the driver completely in safe mode. After that I did a clean install of the newest driver and Precision X and configured all my settings. The voltage is still not dropping when idling. Is there anything else I missed or could try? Also my idle clock speed is 862mhz. Is that normal for a two monitor setup? Always seemed a bit high.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


Interesting. While randomly browsing OCN I found this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1497172/did-you-know-that-running-144-hz-causes-ridiculously-high-idle-temperatures-and-power-draw-on-your-nvidia-gpu. After turning down my Asus VG248QE from 144Hz to 120Hz, my 780ti idles at 324mhz and drops the voltage to 887mV even with the voltage set to 1212mV in Precision. I always thought that 862mhz idle clock can't be right.


----------



## StenioMoreira

This is what its all about man, the existence of t he Human race now makes sense 



 !


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> This is what its all about man, the existence of t he Human race now makes sense
> 
> 
> 
> !


\\


----------



## gdubc

Lol, that show was HILARIOUS.


----------



## romanlegion13th

updated my bios to skyn3t-ClassyTi-vBios-P0-BE-official
how should i start to overclock it?
increase power target then gpu clock and mem clock at the same time?

my voltage is set to max 1212mv is this okay?

first time overcloking GPU

has this bios overclocked my card? is it a good bios to use?
im getting
GPU Clock 1162
mem 1749
when under load is this okay?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> updated my bios to skyn3t-ClassyTi-vBios-P0-BE-official
> how should i start to overclock it?
> increase power target then gpu clock and mem clock at the same time?
> 
> my voltage is set to max 1212mv is this okay?
> 
> first time overcloking GPU
> 
> has this bios overclocked my card? is it a good bios to use?
> im getting
> GPU Clock 1162
> mem 1749
> when under load is this okay?


you should start by re-installing your drivers, via a DDU flush.

then set voltage to max, then slowly increase core clock by multiples of 13. once you've found max core clock, start increasing memory clock, just remember that in 99% of situations CORE clock > memory clock.

the BIOS most likely increased your max baseclocks, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## romanlegion13th

What's a DDU flush? With that bios the power target wheat from 110 up to 150 what should I set that to? It's uped the voltage

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Paging Pros/Hard modders!
> 
> Here is a pic of my PCB, it's a Palit GTX 780 Ti Jetstream.
> 
> 
> 
> I want to achieve a 1.26v core voltage. I don't want to volt mod the memory at this time.
> 
> What do I need to do? I have access to someone who is a Pro at soldering.


No response from anyone yet?









Right now the plan is to solder a 200 ohm resister to the GPU vcore points to the left.

To be honest I'm also considering foregoing this and going with a GTX 980 SLi setup using these cards:

http://www.evga.com/Products/Specs/GPU.aspx?pn=2CB4F6A0-8FDC-4373-9F47-7B474A61AFAF

It's a 980 EVGA SC with a stock type cooler (but much nicer looking IMHO) and a decent factory OC. I don't think I'd bother to OC these too much in SLi, maybe +60 on core.

I've also looked at the FTW 980, but I think that these cards would fair better in my case as far as cooling and overall air-flow. The entire side of my case (modded) is basically aluminum mesh and other mods have also been done to support a negative air pressure setup. It's literally very cool inside my case.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> What's a DDU flush? With that bios the power target wheat from 110 up to 150 what should I set that to? It's uped the voltage
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


DDU - display driver uninstaller. Download it from http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html

you might not need that much power if you're using the stock cooler.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> No response from anyone yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now the plan is to solder a 200 ohm resister to the GPU vcore points to the left.


apparently we are waiting for your results


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> What's a DDU flush? With that bios the power target wheat from 110 up to 150 what should I set that to? It's uped the voltage
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


DDU flash?

no such thing,

DDU = Display Driver Uninstaller.

It's a tool that you run in safe mode, which completely deletes all traces of amd/NV drivers.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> What's a DDU flush? With that bios the power target wheat from 110 up to 150 what should I set that to? It's uped the voltage
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> DDU flash?
> 
> no such thing,
> 
> DDU = Display Driver Uninstaller.
> 
> It's a tool that you run in safe mode, which completely deletes all traces of amd/NV drivers.
Click to expand...

i suppose it can be called a DDU flush







its flushing the old driver rofl


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> What's a DDU flush? With that bios the power target wheat from 110 up to 150 what should I set that to? It's uped the voltage
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> DDU flash?
> 
> no such thing,
> 
> DDU = Display Driver Uninstaller.
> 
> It's a tool that you run in safe mode, which completely deletes all traces of amd/NV drivers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i suppose it can be called a DDU flush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its flushing the old driver rofl
Click to expand...

Sure, why not.








Myself, I still prefer to do it manually, as in Bradley's guide:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1150443/how-to-remove-your-nvidia-gpu-drivers#post15432476

But, to each their own.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> What's a DDU flush? With that bios the power target wheat from 110 up to 150 what should I set that to? It's uped the voltage
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> DDU flash?
> 
> no such thing,
> 
> DDU = Display Driver Uninstaller.
> 
> It's a tool that you run in safe mode, which completely deletes all traces of amd/NV drivers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i suppose it can be called a DDU flush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its flushing the old driver rofl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, why not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Myself, I still prefer to do it manually, as in Bradley's guide:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1150443/how-to-remove-your-nvidia-gpu-drivers#post15432476
> 
> But, to each their own.
Click to expand...

I do it myself as well personally but we know most will want a quicker route.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Do I need to do that after bios update? I've been over clocking it with the drivers I all ready had is this bad?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> Do I need to do that after bios update? I've been over clocking it with the drivers I all ready had is this bad?


not bad but they tend to act nasty after a flash. It can help to clean install them.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> Do I need to do that after bios update? I've been over clocking it with the drivers I all ready had is this bad?


you don't HAVE TO, but as said above, drivers tend to get weird after a bios flash. I always DDU my drivers after flashing (Which is quite rare these days). I also use it any time I update my drivers, though I've stopped updating as the Nvidia GK110 nerf is coming, very very soon.

Really, all you need to update for most of the time is SLI, when on a mature architecture like Kepler, and really you don't need new drivesr for that, you just need the sli bits updater tool thingy & NV Inspector.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> Do I need to do that after bios update? I've been over clocking it with the drivers I all ready had is this bad?
> 
> 
> 
> you don't HAVE TO, but as said above, drivers tend to get weird after a bios flash. I always DDU my drivers after flashing (Which is quite rare these days). I also use it any time I update my drivers, though I've stopped updating as the Nvidia GK110 nerf is coming, very very soon.
> 
> Really, all you need to update for most of the time is SLI, when on a mature architecture like Kepler, and really you don't need new drivesr for that, you just need the sli bits updater tool thingy & NV Inspector.
Click to expand...

i got 335 saved for when the nerf hits lol.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i got 335 saved for when the nerf hits lol.


I have every WHQL 64-bit Win8.1 nVidia driver saved from the past year through now.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i got 335 saved for when the nerf hits lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I have every WHQL 64-bit Win8.1 nVidia driver saved from the past year through now.
Click to expand...

thats unnecessary. just keep the ones you need as thats definitely more than 1.5GB of driver. Btw all the drivers are the same. I have 8.1 and it doesn't matter what driver i install they are all shipped in the same driver unless it was before 8.1 which even then 8 works well enough.


----------



## skupples

I have a theory that Nvidia has the ability to edit previously released drivers.

Why do I say this? 780 Ti release broke the "LLC mod" yet people with pre-780Ti release drivers had no issues, but someone could go re-download said pre-release driver, AFTER the 780Ti release & experience the issues with the mod, yet when you do a file comparison between the two, it appears nothing has changed. So, I guess the question is how / where are they able to make these ninja changes.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I have a theory that Nvidia has the ability to edit previously released drivers.
> 
> Why do I say this? 780 Ti release broke the "LLC mod" yet people with pre-780Ti release drivers had no issues, but someone could go re-download said pre-release driver, AFTER the 780Ti release & experience the issues with the mod, yet when you do a file comparison between the two, it appears nothing has changed. So, I guess the question is how / where are they able to make these ninja changes.


maybe there is a network comparison they are pulling from with one of the many apps they install with the driver like geforce experience. it might even be geforce experience that applies the limitations lol. it uses the net silently and frequently and then you dont even know when it does or even notice that its active.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> maybe there is a network comparison they are pulling from with one of the many apps they install with the driver like geforce experience. it might even be geforce experience that applies the limitations lol. it uses the net silently and frequently and then you dont even know when it does or even notice that its active.


I guess that's plausible, but I've only had experience on my system once. Found out that it sucks for Surround users, thus flushed it.

Experience for Surround users : Set everything to max, but run @ 720P surround!

yeah no thanks.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> maybe there is a network comparison they are pulling from with one of the many apps they install with the driver like geforce experience. it might even be geforce experience that applies the limitations lol. it uses the net silently and frequently and then you dont even know when it does or even notice that its active.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that's plausible, but I've only had experience on my system once. Found out that it sucks for Surround users, thus flushed it.
> 
> Experience for Surround users : Set everything to max, but run @ 720P surround!
> 
> yeah no thanks.
Click to expand...

that thing hates surround. with impending updates however i cannot afford better monitors. oh and believe that they have a just in case you didn't install experience backup like something common that you will install. like miracast lol


----------



## muhd86

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9266640

Just a trial run on stock cpu , to see what can be done


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> that thing hates surround. with impending updates however i cannot afford better monitors. oh and believe that they have a just in case you didn't install experience backup like something common that you will install. like miracast lol


pffffff I have zero use for miracast. The only thing I install is the GPU driver, and PhysX, but only when it updates.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> that thing hates surround. with impending updates however i cannot afford better monitors. oh and believe that they have a just in case you didn't install experience backup like something common that you will install. like miracast lol
> 
> 
> 
> pffffff I have zero use for miracast. The only thing I install is the GPU driver, and PhysX, but only when it updates.
Click to expand...

lol not even the hd audio driver? Also they have many options for sneaking something in to cripple a card because the nvidia driver has like 7 modules it installs and physx is a smart choice to inject it into considering its guaranteed to be downloaded. It is unlikely however because it rarely gets updated. I love conspracies lol.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol not even the hd audio driver? Also they have many options for sneaking something in to cripple a card because the nvidia driver has like 7 modules it installs and physx is a smart choice to inject it into considering its guaranteed to be downloaded. It is unlikely however because it rarely gets updated. I love conspracies lol.


nope, not even the HD Audio manager.

I have external everything for sound (DAC and AMP) and the realTEK driver does just fine. The HD Audio Driver makes everything sound like its in an echo chamber, when pared with my onboard Supreme FX Black Edition + external setup.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol not even the hd audio driver? Also they have many options for sneaking something in to cripple a card because the nvidia driver has like 7 modules it installs and physx is a smart choice to inject it into considering its guaranteed to be downloaded. It is unlikely however because it rarely gets updated. I love conspracies lol.
> 
> 
> 
> nope, not even the HD Audio manager.
> 
> I have external everything for sound (DAC and AMP) and the realTEK driver does just fine. The HD Audio Driver makes everything sound like its in an echo chamber, when pared with my onboard Supreme FX Black Edition + external setup.
Click to expand...

I have a receiver i wanted to connect but i have one powerful amped subwoofer i dare not plug into the same outlet as my rig and need more speakers but they have to have that huge audio jack on them. Its from when i tried to start a band and we used to listen to our music lol. Before the guitar was stolen I plugged into my computer with it because the amp died and it was convenient to just use computers.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I have a receiver i wanted to connect but i have one powerful amped subwoofer i dare not plug into the same outlet as my rig and need more speakers but they have to have that huge audio jack on them. Its from when i tried to start a band and we used to listen to our music lol. Before the guitar was stolen I plugged into my computer with it because the amp died and it was convenient to just use computers.












My custom built lefty G&L bass got snatched from me a few years back. I saw it in a pawn shop a few years later... You KNOW when something is yours, it was blatantly obvious it was mine, I didn't even need to touch it, but I sadly didn't have the money to buy it back. I went back 6 months later to get it back, but it was gone by then.

the police did absolutely nothing when I told them I Had found it in a pawn shop.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I have a receiver i wanted to connect but i have one powerful amped subwoofer i dare not plug into the same outlet as my rig and need more speakers but they have to have that huge audio jack on them. Its from when i tried to start a band and we used to listen to our music lol. Before the guitar was stolen I plugged into my computer with it because the amp died and it was convenient to just use computers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My custom built lefty G&L bass got snatched from me a few years back. I saw it in a pawn shop a few years later... You KNOW when something is yours, it was blatantly obvious it was mine, I didn't even need to touch it, but I sadly didn't have the money to buy it back. I went back 6 months later to get it back, but it was gone by then.
> 
> the police did absolutely nothing when I told them I Had found it in a pawn shop.
Click to expand...

Yeah the police never do anything. They didn't care about the guitar as they had no way to prove it was mine or locate it according to them. Yet i'm one of the few who had that old no name epiphone guitar solid black with only a tone and treble knob and a whammy bar socket but lets not forget it has a yellow sticker that said "happiness makes you cry," and was yellow and green with a Jamaican guys head on it.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Yeah the police never do anything. They didn't care about the guitar as they had no way to prove it was mine or locate it according to them. Yet i'm one of the few who had that old no name epiphone guitar solid black with only a tone and treble knob and a whammy bar socket but lets not forget it has a yellow sticker that said "happiness makes you cry," and was yellow and green with a Jamaican guys head on it.


yeah. I had complete and total proof that the guitar hanging in the pawn shop was mine. Was a $200 Bass. Sold to the pawnshop for $500, pawnshop wanted $750 to buy it back. I would have gladly bought it back from them if I had the cash at the time... Owellz, put it on the bucket list. I will get that guitar back before I die.

Left fully loaded G&L Bass w/ Ebony fret, 14K Gold pickups & knobs, Pearl inlay, & tobacco sunburst paint job = extremely rare. I will find it again.

Serial numbers from the guitar & my ORIGINAL purchase receipt matched, but the local police were too lazy to do anything about that.

Let that be a lesson to those of you who still watch television. The police coming into Pawn Star's shop to revoke stuff? Only because it's on TV, thus the police must put up an act to make it look like they're doing their job.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Yeah the police never do anything. They didn't care about the guitar as they had no way to prove it was mine or locate it according to them. Yet i'm one of the few who had that old no name epiphone guitar solid black with only a tone and treble knob and a whammy bar socket but lets not forget it has a yellow sticker that said "happiness makes you cry," and was yellow and green with a Jamaican guys head on it.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah. I had complete and total proof that the guitar hanging in the pawn shop was mine. Was a $200 Bass. Sold to the pawnshop for $500, pawnshop wanted $750 to buy it back. I would have gladly bought it back from them if I had the cash at the time... Owellz, put it on the bucket list. I will get that guitar back before I die.
> 
> Left fully loaded G&L Bass w/ Ebony fret, 14K Gold pickups & knobs, Pearl inlay, & tobacco sunburst paint job = extremely rare. I will find it again.
> 
> Serial numbers from the guitar & my ORIGINAL purchase receipt matched, but the local police were too lazy to do anything about that.
> 
> Let that be a lesson to those of you who still watch television. The police coming into Pawn Star's shop to revoke stuff? Only because it's on TV, thus the police must put up an act to make it look like they're doing their job.
Click to expand...

i'm debating getting a jerry cantrell sig next. I want it because its simple and then i also am looking forward to getting out the sandpaper.


----------



## DennyCorsa86

In 980's era , i bought one 780Ti


----------



## Magical Eskimo

So currently what's the best driver for the 780Ti? What's this nerf thing being talked about?


----------



## DennyCorsa86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> So currently what's the best driver for the 780Ti? What's this nerf thing being talked about?


I am using 340.52


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DennyCorsa86*
> 
> In 980's era , i bought one 780Ti


Good choice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> So currently what's the best driver for the 780Ti? What's this nerf thing being talked about?


The nerf, for now, is imagined only

In the past, NV has done shady things via driver to manipulate the performance of the previous series.


----------



## Nichismo

Hey everyone, I had a question I was hoping I could perhaps get some insight on.

For SLI owners, (particularly 3 way, higher Res configs), I have been contemplating getting a third 780ti, but obviously im unsure about committing towards that, because I prefer EVGA and reference cooler units which can be harder to come by, and I must purchase another waterblock and backplate.

I recently upgraded to triple VG248QE monitors, 3240x1920 res. Since I have the refresh rate at 144hz now, I want to have about 110+ FPS minimum now when Im playing, without necessarily butchering my frame rates. I dont necessarily need ultra maxed out with x16 AA, but I do want close to very high as much as possible.

Im wondering if a 3rd card would really benefit, or would it be a waste due to the 3GB Vram being the bottleneck? Ive noticed ive already had pretty good FPS bumps when overclocking the memory. Im running a 5930k so I have 40 pci lanes.

Thanks


----------



## skupples

I um... tri-sli, is um... extremely hit or miss, while leaning on the miss side.

(tri-titan owner w/ 1080p surround)

you'll find your self disabling the third card, & running dual-sli + surround in quite a few titles, as maybe 1 in 10 games will support tri sli, and even then, do it very poorly.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I um... tri-sli, is um... extremely hit or miss, while leaning on the miss side.
> 
> (tri-titan owner w/ 1080p surround)


think a 5960x will make good use of tri-sli? and when you gonna trade me a titan for the kingpin.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> think a 5960x will make good use of tri-sli? and when you gonna trade me a titan for the kingpin.


i think the main issue atm is API, driver, & game design. I'm hoping DX12 will kill off AFR, as that would be a major benefit for multi-GPU.

nevar!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> think a 5960x will make good use of tri-sli? and when you gonna trade me a titan for the kingpin.
> 
> 
> 
> i think the main issue atm is API, driver, & game design. I'm hoping DX12 will kill off AFR, as that would be a major benefit for multi-GPU.
> 
> nevar!
Click to expand...

Yeah AFR bytes. in linux its really buggy. However with stacked memory and other new technologies who knows it may be improved soon.


----------



## Shtopor

Described frequency bug while using EVGA PrecisionX tweak options - KBOOST, OVERBOOST, OVERVOLTAGE in this video.






Higher GPU OC frequency but low performance.
Clean driver install was done, with DDU, removal of all OC utilities before making this video.
Looking forward to You comments!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shtopor*
> 
> Described frequency bug while using EVGA PrecisionX tweak options - KBOOST, OVERBOOST, OVERVOLTAGE in this video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Higher GPU OC frequency but low performance.
> Clean driver install was done, with DDU, removal of all OC utilities before making this video.
> Looking forward to You comments!


If you have that MSI card that very well may be why as I have not have any issues.


----------



## mxthunder

squeezed 1426mhz out of my reference 780Ti on Saturday. Stupid voltage limit..


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> squeezed 1426mhz out of my reference 780Ti on Saturday. Stupid voltage limit..


Very nice. Tell me about it though (the voltage limit).








I'm sure my card could do 1306 on air if I could feed it just a little more than 1.212 vcore.


----------



## Joshwaa

I have the EVGA 780 ti w/ACx flashed to the classified bios. I can not seem to get the voltage above 1.08. I have the slider on Afterburner to +100 and that is all it gives me. This is limiting my clock to 1197mhz. I am on water temp never goes over 40C. Is there anything I can do to get to 1.2v so i can get some more oc headroom?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joshwaa*
> 
> I have the EVGA 780 ti w/ACx flashed to the classified bios. I can not seem to get the voltage above 1.08. I have the slider on Afterburner to +100 and that is all it gives me. This is limiting my clock to 1197mhz. I am on water temp never goes over 40C. Is there anything I can do to get to 1.2v so i can get some more oc headroom?


clean install or clean install a previous driver.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Nice clocking on a locked down 780 ti mxthunder!


----------



## hwoverclkd

Does voltage control on afterburner really work (properly) on a 780 ti, without fancy hacks or anything? I was never succesful on v3.x last year but i keep seeing people use/post about it. Hence the question.


----------



## -X3-

Got something really weird with my system (specifically my 780Ti w/ skyn3t BIOS), now it's not just firestrike, but unigine valley scores don't seem right.

Just out of curiousity, I wanted to test how the memory frequency affects the score, and the results were dissapointing. At 1020/3500 the result was 66,7 FPS and at 1020/3800 the score was 67,6 FPS (Extreme HD), which means the actual improvement was pretty negligible. Why?

Also, my score at 1270/3800 seems low (78.7 FPS), I think I should be scoring above 80 FPS according to some benchmarks of other people that I've seen.

I've basically tried everything to figure out what the issue is (trying different drivers, overclocking the CPU, tweaking stuff in the CP), and nothing.
Voltage and core/memory clocks are continous and exactly as they should be (according to Afterburner), so it's not throttling.

Any ideas? It's driving me nuts here.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joshwaa*
> 
> I have the EVGA 780 ti w/ACx flashed to the classified bios. I can not seem to get the voltage above 1.08. I have the slider on Afterburner to +100 and that is all it gives me. This is limiting my clock to 1197mhz. I am on water temp never goes over 40C. Is there anything I can do to get to 1.2v so i can get some more oc headroom?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Does voltage control on afterburner really work (properly) on a 780 ti, without fancy hacks or anything? I was never succesful on v3.x last year but i keep seeing people use/post about it. Hence the question.


no it does not, well at least not all cards........ Because it also depends on what card you'r using. i have 2 780Ti from gigabyte and the oc edition works with AB but my GHZ edition does not work with afterburner

i recommend using the evga voltage tweaker that is in PX 4.2.1.


----------



## hwoverclkd

@-X3-What's the screen resolution?

@lilchronicThanks. I've been using px for my 780 ti and ab for amd card. Just trying to see if ab now supports ti as i see couple of folks using them.


----------



## -X3-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> @-X3-What's the screen resolution?
> 
> @lilchronicThanks. I've been using px for my 780 ti and ab for amd card. Just trying to see if ab now supports ti as i see couple of folks using them.


1080p, I was talking about the Extreme HD preset in the valley benchmark - 1080p, extreme tesselation, ultra textures, 8xAA etc.


----------



## hwoverclkd

The results seem close to normal. Memory clocks typically won't really have huge benefit. I can try comparing with my results when i get home later.

(Sorry, on mobile and unable to quote)


----------



## -X3-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> The results seem close to normal. Memory clocks typically won't really have huge benefit. I can try comparing with my results when i get home later.
> 
> (Sorry, on mobile and unable to quote)


How close though? I've seen 780Ti's at around 1280/3800 that scored over 80 FPS (about 83 or so) at the exact same settings, so that's a pretty visible performance difference compared to my 78,7 FPS result. I'm currently using the latest NVIDIA driver by the way, 347 I believe.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-X3-*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> The results seem close to normal. Memory clocks typically won't really have huge benefit. I can try comparing with my results when i get home later.
> 
> (Sorry, on mobile and unable to quote)
> 
> 
> 
> How close though? I've seen 780Ti's at around 1280/3800 that scored over 80 FPS (about 83 or so) at the exact same settings, so that's a pretty visible performance difference compared to my 78,7 FPS result. I'm currently using the latest NVIDIA driver by the way, 347 I believe.
Click to expand...

that can cause issues that latest driver.


----------



## -X3-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> that can cause issues that latest driver.


I've tried different drivers, the score didn't change much (plus minus 0,3 FPS).


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-X3-*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> that can cause issues that latest driver.
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried different drivers, the score didn't change much (plus minus 0,3 FPS).
Click to expand...

then next thing to check is your cpu and the rest of your system as the gpu's scores are consistent


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-X3-*
> 
> How close though? I've seen 780Ti's at around 1280/3800 that scored over 80 FPS (about 83 or so) at the exact same settings, so that's a pretty visible performance difference compared to my 78,7 FPS result. I'm currently using the latest NVIDIA driver by the way, 347 I believe.


its your cpu

plus maybe they did a benchmark with the tips & tricks to get that little bit extra

for reference @ 1342/8000 I score 86 thats just a normal run not optimized meaning not highly overclocked cpu/everything off and only valley running


----------



## -X3-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> then next thing to check is your cpu and the rest of your system as the gpu's scores are consistent


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> its your cpu
> 
> plus maybe they did a benchmark with the tips & tricks to get that little bit extra
> 
> for reference @ 1342/800 I score 86 thats just a normal run not optimized meaning not highly overclocked cpu/everything off and only valley running


Interesting, how can this be confirmed? Because as I said, I tried overclocking it (to 4,2GHz) and the score didn't change at all. In 3DMark benchmarks for example I get correct CPU scores so it doesn't seem like it underperforms.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-X3-*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> then next thing to check is your cpu and the rest of your system as the gpu's scores are consistent
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> its your cpu
> 
> plus maybe they did a benchmark with the tips & tricks to get that little bit extra
> 
> for reference @ 1342/800 I score 86 thats just a normal run not optimized meaning not highly overclocked cpu/everything off and only valley running
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting, how can this be confirmed? Because as I said, I tried overclocking it (to 4,2GHz) and the score didn't change at all. In 3DMark benchmarks for example I get correct CPU scores so it doesn't seem like it underperforms.
Click to expand...

If you gpu is scoring consistently the what else can affect your scores. RAM, CPU, and psu are three primary things. Psu is stable because your gpu runs are consistent. lots of really high scoring benchmarks can come from fine tuning your system thoroughly and if you are under the average then you aren't doing something everyone else is. The only difference i see is that your sig has a 2600k so you are going up against 4790k's and such in scoring and they are a slight boost http://cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-Core-i7-4790K-vs-Intel-Core-i7-2600K which i believe is enough for you to score in a little lower than everyone else as ivy and haswell are the average now and its mainly haswell as its mainly people like us that benchmark.


----------



## lilchronic

1306Mhz / 8000Mhz

1346Mhz / 8000Mhz


----------



## -X3-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> If you gpu is scoring consistently the what else can affect your scores. RAM, CPU, and psu are three primary things. Psu is stable because your gpu runs are consistent. lots of really high scoring benchmarks can come from fine tuning your system thoroughly and if you are under the average then you aren't doing something everyone else is. The only difference i see is that your sig has a 2600k so you are going up against 4790k's and such in scoring and they are a slight boost http://cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-Core-i7-4790K-vs-Intel-Core-i7-2600K which i believe is enough for you to score in a little lower than everyone else as ivy and haswell are the average now and its mainly haswell as its mainly people like us that benchmark.


But isn't valley an extremely GPU limited benchmark? I mean there shouldn't be a 5 FPS difference (which is definitely something) by having a faster CPU if your current one is enough for it (and as I mentioned earlier, overclocking my CPU virtually did nothing). Could just Windows 8.1 Pro be a crappy OS for benchmarks? Think I've seen people in here talking about it.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-X3-*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> If you gpu is scoring consistently the what else can affect your scores. RAM, CPU, and psu are three primary things. Psu is stable because your gpu runs are consistent. lots of really high scoring benchmarks can come from fine tuning your system thoroughly and if you are under the average then you aren't doing something everyone else is. The only difference i see is that your sig has a 2600k so you are going up against 4790k's and such in scoring and they are a slight boost http://cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-Core-i7-4790K-vs-Intel-Core-i7-2600K which i believe is enough for you to score in a little lower than everyone else as ivy and haswell are the average now and its mainly haswell as its mainly people like us that benchmark.
> 
> 
> 
> But isn't valley an extremely GPU limited benchmark? I mean there shouldn't be a 5 FPS difference (which is definitely something) by having a faster CPU if your current one is enough for it (and as I mentioned earlier, overclocking my CPU virtually did nothing). Could just Windows 8.1 Pro be a crappy OS for benchmarks? Think I've seen people in here talking about it.
Click to expand...

It is more gpu limited however you forget the most important fact about gpu's. They are limited by cpu's. the faster the cpu the better the gpu communication


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 1306Mhz / 8000Mhz
> 
> 1346Mhz / 8000Mhz


the memory must be making a difference somewhat. I only get 82-83 @ 1300mhz with 7560 on the memory.


----------



## hwoverclkd

His platform is better 5820k / ddr4. I bet 8Ghz memory would only have ~2 FPS edge over 7.56 Ghz on valley


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> the memory must be making a difference somewhat. I only get 82-83 @ 1300mhz with 7560 on the memory.


thats also with the tweaks in the valley thread and this bench does like high memory clocks.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Here's a quick result with some of the tweaks used:





Memory plays a big role in Valley compared to other gpu benches.


----------



## djthrottleboi

man extreme cpu's everywhere lately. teasing me as i got a few more weeks till 5960x time.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> man extreme cpu's everywhere lately. teasing me as i got a few more weeks till 5960x time.


Few more weeks is an eye blink in computer world.









You're going to have one monster cpu soon!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> man extreme cpu's everywhere lately. teasing me as i got a few more weeks till 5960x time.
> 
> 
> 
> Few more weeks is an eye blink in computer world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're going to have one monster cpu soon!
Click to expand...

yeah but it feels like forever. first thing i will do is go on my video editing sprees as i decided to replace my psu then as well. if this psu can make it until then lol


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Here's a quick result with some of the tweaks used:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memory plays a big role in Valley compared to other gpu benches.


that's the KPE with the tight timing's ? good result for 1300Mhz /1900Mhz

but my gigbyta card does 1346Mhz with 1.2v how much voltage do you need ? lolz jk









anyway those score's i posted, well the card i used is dead. It's at gigabyte being replaced









so one card just died and the other had blown capacitors and ive been stuck using a GTX 760 for the past few days.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> that's the KPE with the tight timing's ? good result for 1300Mhz /1900Mhz
> 
> but my gigbyta card does 1346Mhz with 1.2v how much voltage do you need ? lolz jk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway those score's i posted, well the card i used is dead. It's at gigabyte being replaced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so one card just died and the other had blown capacitors and ive been stuck using a GTX 760 for the past few days.


what good is low-voltage chip if the card is dead









I must say that valley tweak really works.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> what good is low-voltage chip if the card is dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say that valley tweak really works.


i was just messing with Mrtooshort because i know it takes more than 1.2v to get 1300mhz stable on a kingpin card, i used to own one that did 1346Mhz but needed 1.36v to be stable.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i was just messing with Mrtooshort because i know it takes more than 1.2v to get 1300mhz stable on a kingpin card, i used to own one that did 1346Mhz but needed 1.36v to be stable.


I bet you wished you still had your voltage unlocked kingpin card though







. Being voltage locked sucks. My card used to do 1358mhz with just both switches enabled. Wish I still had mine haha


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> I bet you wished you still had your voltage unlocked kingpin card though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Being voltage locked sucks. My card used to do 1358mhz with just both switches enabled. Wish I still had mine haha


yes i do regret it, i originally sold it because someone was going to sell me a GTX980 review sample for cheap but he backed out and i already sold my KPE







. but i did get 675$ for my KPE 2 days before the 980's came out


----------



## hwoverclkd

I'm holding on to my classified until the gm200 comes out...whatever moniker NVidia plans to use.


----------



## -X3-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> It is more gpu limited however you forget the most important fact about gpu's. They are limited by cpu's. the faster the cpu the better the gpu communication


If the CPU was indeed hindering my score, I'd at least get some sort of improvement overclocking it from 3,8 to 4,2, but there was no improvement at all. I'll look into the tweaks that benchers make here and report back.

Thanks.


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> @-X3-What's the screen resolution?
> 
> @lilchronicThanks. I've been using px for my 780 ti and ab for amd card. Just trying to see if ab now supports ti as i see couple of folks using them.


MSI Afterburner should work with any MSI card, the Ti included (it works on mine). Any other card that has the same voltage regulator should also work, but that is not guaranteed....


----------



## TONSCHUH

20nm GPUs not happening


----------



## micromini

Need some help guys....

I am trying to modify my OC settings directly in to skyn3t bios so I don't need to run software that do the OC
The clock speed I want to run is 1293.5 but no matter how i modify the skyn3t bios I end up getting max 1150Mhz on the gpu in Gpu-Z!!

I have a watercooled reference GTX 780TI that runs on a modified standard bios (boost up to 1215 Mhz)

Any suggestions?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-X3-*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> It is more gpu limited however you forget the most important fact about gpu's. They are limited by cpu's. the faster the cpu the better the gpu communication
> 
> 
> 
> If the CPU was indeed hindering my score, I'd at least get some sort of improvement overclocking it from 3,8 to 4,2, but there was no improvement at all. I'll look into the tweaks that benchers make here and report back.
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...

there is a line where your cpu performs and it wont get higher and it wont get lower when it comes to gpu performance and if we had the exact same gpu i would edge you out every time. you will understand when you upgrade.


----------



## -X3-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> there is a line where your cpu performs and it wont get higher and it wont get lower when it comes to gpu performance and if we had the exact same gpu i would edge you out every time. you will understand when you upgrade.


Well, I have seen a couple of systems with an 2600k and a 780Ti that still managed to pull more frames than me (similar clocks of course), so it's something else. Not trying to be stubborn here, but nothing indicates it's the CPU that inhibits the actual performance, especially when similar systems with the same CPU get more frames than me. Those control panel tweaks did manage to add another 1,5 FPS to the total score though.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-X3-*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> there is a line where your cpu performs and it wont get higher and it wont get lower when it comes to gpu performance and if we had the exact same gpu i would edge you out every time. you will understand when you upgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I have seen a couple of systems with an 2600k and a 780Ti that still managed to pull more frames than me (similar clocks of course), so it's something else. Not trying to be stubborn here, but nothing indicates it's the CPU that inhibits the actual performance, especially when similar systems with the same CPU get more frames than me. Those control panel tweaks did manage to add another 1,5 FPS to the total score though.
Click to expand...

try triple buffering. as well and see if it may help. also try nv inspector as i notice some people are getting certain features with that program that may help. I wnt to help you but dont know enough about your system as i skipped sandy.


----------



## hwoverclkd

@-X3-

You on windows 8.1, correct? If so, check if your windows update process isn't skewed. I've seen it a couple times getting screwed up and chewing 15-20% cpu for long periods

EDIT: Or try minimizing the running processes and do the benchmark again. Oh and BTW, those tweaks could actually give me 4fps @1358mhz...so i think 1.5fps sound a little short (?)


----------



## -X3-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> try triple buffering. as well and see if it may help. also try nv inspector as i notice some people are getting certain features with that program that may help. I wnt to help you but dont know enough about your system as i skipped sandy.


Yeah, I appreciate your help, will try that too.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> @-X3-
> 
> You on windows 8.1, correct? If so, check if your windows update process isn't skewed. I've seen it a couple times getting screwed up and chewing 15-20% cpu for long periods
> 
> EDIT: Or try minimizing the running processes and do the benchmark again. Oh and BTW, those tweaks could actually give me 4fps @1358mhz...so i think 1.5fps sound a little short (?)


Yeah, windows 8.1 pro. Just checked my processes, doesn't seem like there's anything that uses more than 0.5% of the CPU. Will do what you suggested though. If nothing helps,I guess I'll just accept things as they are.









*Btw yeah, these tweaks only got me this 1-1,5 FPS boost, maybe it does sounds a bit low, but guess that's how my system responds to those changes.

Thanks guys!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-X3-*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> try triple buffering. as well and see if it may help. also try nv inspector as i notice some people are getting certain features with that program that may help. I wnt to help you but dont know enough about your system as i skipped sandy.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I appreciate your help, will try that too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> @-X3-
> 
> You on windows 8.1, correct? If so, check if your windows update process isn't skewed. I've seen it a couple times getting screwed up and chewing 15-20% cpu for long periods
> 
> EDIT: Or try minimizing the running processes and do the benchmark again. Oh and BTW, those tweaks could actually give me 4fps @1358mhz...so i think 1.5fps sound a little short (?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, windows 8.1 pro. Just checked my processes, doesn't seem like there's anything that uses more than 0.5% of the CPU. Will do what you suggested though. If nothing helps,I guess I'll just accept things as they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Btw yeah, these tweaks only got me this 1-1,5 FPS boost, maybe it does sounds a bit low, but guess that's how my system responds to those changes.
> 
> Thanks guys!
Click to expand...

i have the same operating system and btw i noticed a slight decrease in performance so maybe its just the os. my highest score http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2798547 but you will see that there are scores with lower specs that are higher than me.lets blame it on metro


----------



## hwoverclkd

yeah, win8 is a hog


----------



## djthrottleboi

sadly this is the year win 7 gets back burnered and only gets security updates from and 2020 they will completely stop supporting it.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micromini*
> 
> Need some help guys....
> 
> I am trying to modify my OC settings directly in to skyn3t bios so I don't need to run software that do the OC
> The clock speed I want to run is 1293.5 but no matter how i modify the skyn3t bios I end up getting max 1150Mhz on the gpu in Gpu-Z!!
> 
> I have a watercooled reference GTX 780TI that runs on a modified standard bios (boost up to 1215 Mhz)
> 
> Any suggestions?


prolly buggered up some of the settings in the other tabs


----------



## mxthunder

eeked out a few more points on my 3dm11 score tonight.
also ran valley with the tweaks @ 1300mhz and got another .5 fps for a total of 83.5fps


----------



## micromini

Yes... but i dont know where i went wrong :-(

BTW aren't this cards supposed to clock down to 324mhz?

Mine only clocks down to 796Mhz on stock bios!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micromini*
> 
> Yes... but i dont know where i went wrong :-(
> 
> BTW aren't this cards supposed to clock down to 324mhz?
> 
> Mine only clocks down to 796Mhz on stock bios!


it may be the latest driver.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micromini*
> 
> Yes... but i dont know where i went wrong :-(
> 
> BTW aren't this cards supposed to clock down to 324mhz?
> 
> Mine only clocks down to 796Mhz on stock bios!


do you have a 144Hz monitor?


----------



## micromini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> do you have a 144Hz monitor?


Yes I have the asus swift 
How come?


----------



## micromini

I dont use latest beta driver


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micromini*
> 
> I dont use latest beta driver


not talking about beta. I'm referring to the latest whql


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micromini*
> 
> Yes I have the asus swift
> How come?


how come ? well i cant remeber but i saw @EVGA-JacobF explain it before may be he can explain it agin.
or you can goole it...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micromini*
> 
> I dont use latest beta driver


it's not the drivers


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *micromini*
> 
> Yes I have the asus swift
> How come?
> 
> 
> 
> how come ? well i cant remeber but i saw @EVGA-JacobF explain it before may be he can explain it agin.
> or you can goole it...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *micromini*
> 
> I dont use latest beta driver
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's not the drivers
Click to expand...

It is most likely. I have ran into many users i modded for having this issue as well as skyn3t bios users. this latest driver has been messing with the voltages. some can't get above 1.08v and some can't idle properly.


----------



## hwoverclkd

You probably mean this thread
http://www.overclock.net/t/1497172/did-you-know-that-running-144-hz-causes-ridiculously-high-idle-temperatures-and-power-draw-on-your-nvidia-gpu


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> You probably mean this thread
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1497172/did-you-know-that-running-144-hz-causes-ridiculously-high-idle-temperatures-and-power-draw-on-your-nvidia-gpu


i forgot about the 144hz issue lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *micromini*
> 
> Yes I have the asus swift
> How come?
> 
> 
> 
> how come ? well i cant remeber but i saw @EVGA-JacobF explain it before may be he can explain it agin.
> or you can goole it...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *micromini*
> 
> I dont use latest beta driver
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's not the drivers
Click to expand...

you might be right as i forgot about the 144hz issue and it suxx cause his rig isn't listed so all we know was his card and then when he said swift but not what else is there.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i forgot about the 144hz issue lol.


no worries, with a million things going on everyday that's quite understandable







majority of the problems are still driver-related IMO.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i forgot about the 144hz issue lol.
> 
> 
> 
> no worries, with a million things going on everyday that's quite understandable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> majority of the problems are still driver-related IMO.
Click to expand...

its suxx that the drivers have gotten so bad lately. Nvidia keep this up and they may screw themselves as they dont actually fix a issue without making another one.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> its suxx that the drivers have gotten so bad lately. Nvidia keep this up and they may screw themselves as they dont actually fix a issue without making another one.


still, I find it's a lesser evil than the 'other side of the fence' (red team). I really wish another chip manufacturer would step up and compete...and you can tell me I need to quit dreaming.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> its suxx that the drivers have gotten so bad lately. Nvidia keep this up and they may screw themselves as they dont actually fix a issue without making another one.
> 
> 
> 
> still, I find it's a lesser evil than the 'other side of the fence' (red team). I really wish another chip manufacturer would step up and compete...and you can tell me I need to quit dreaming.
Click to expand...

lol but dreamings fun


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol but dreamings fun


right...it's also free and ad-free


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol but dreamings fun
> 
> 
> 
> right...it's also free and ad-free
Click to expand...

that is very rare these days


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-X3-*
> 
> Well, I have seen a couple of systems with an 2600k and a 780Ti that still managed to pull more frames than me (similar clocks of course), so it's something else. Not trying to be stubborn here, but nothing indicates it's the CPU that inhibits the actual performance, especially when similar systems with the same CPU get more frames than me. Those control panel tweaks did manage to add another 1,5 FPS to the total score though.


2600k @4500MHz = 3770k @4200MHz (roughly in 3D-Mark Scores)

You can roughly say:

2600k = +10% => 3770k = +10% => 4770k (average real-world performance-gain with the same clock's)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> That's completely different from bus % ... because it will always say it uses the size of Vram you got, Titan owners will have it saying 6000MB too and so on. You have it and it will use it of course... but does it mean it needs it, 2560x1600 does not need 4gb to run well. Otherwise titan's would be super fast. I think you or I got confused exactly with the Bus usage and FB usage, its not the same thing as the size at use... all games are optimized to say its using all of it so its different case man. Even at 4k 780ti3gb does not tank in performance bcz of Ram size, it slows down like every other card bcz of higher increased res is much more demanding than any fort of Anti-Aliasing ect... Go see 780ti aoverclock at 4k-res vs other cards with 4gb + ram.. they all slow down the same except 970/980 but even more so the 970 slows down worse than any 780ti in perspective performance.


I have lately to down-clock my GPU's by 50MHz when playing Titanfall, otherwise the game freezes after half a round.

So Titanfall is now more demanding than BF4 ?


----------



## -X3-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> 2600k @4500MHz = 3770k @4200MHz (roughly in 3D-Mark Scores)
> 
> You can roughly say:
> 
> 2600k = +10% => 3770k = +10% => 4770k (average real-world performance-gain with the same clock's)


Agreed, however there shouldn't be a such a difference in valley since it doesn't use the CPU as 3DMARK does (especially at ultra settings). I think I'll reflash the stock BIOS and see if that does anything at all, because although the voltage seems mostly continuous, sometimes it drops to 1,187v.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> That's completely different from bus % ... because it will always say it uses the size of Vram you got, Titan owners will have it saying 6000MB too and so on. You have it and it will use it of course... but does it mean it needs it, 2560x1600 does not need 4gb to run well. Otherwise titan's would be super fast. I think you or I got confused exactly with the Bus usage and FB usage, its not the same thing as the size at use... all games are optimized to say its using all of it so its different case man. Even at 4k 780ti3gb does not tank in performance bcz of Ram size, it slows down like every other card bcz of higher increased res is much more demanding than any fort of Anti-Aliasing ect... Go see 780ti aoverclock at 4k-res vs other cards with 4gb + ram.. they all slow down the same except 970/980 but even more so the 970 slows down worse than any 780ti in perspective performance.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-X3-*
> 
> Agreed, however there shouldn't be a such a difference in valley since it doesn't use the CPU as 3DMARK does (especially at ultra settings). I think I'll reflash the stock BIOS and see if that does anything at all, because although the voltage seems mostly continuous, sometimes it drops to 1,187v.


Yeah, maybe worth a try.

Good Luck with it !


----------



## TonyB4ngZ

Hey guys,

Im currently running 780Ti SLi.

My top card is EVGA SC ACX 780Ti and my Second card is Gigabyte WF3 780Ti.



Both are beeing watercooled with blocks an backplates I have good temps on both cards.

As soon as I added the Gigabyte card and flashed it to Skyn3t bios I cant give it any voltage at all without artifacts and the computer freezing.

I know mixing 2 different cards especially 1 that is ref and one that is Custom PCB is not ideal at all but I got the Gigabyte card very cheap so thats why I added it to my current setup.

I got the latest Nvidia drivers I used DDU after flash and installed a fresh set of drivers.

My EVGA 780Ti could go up to 1350 on core with 1.212V when run as a single card.

My feeling tells me that I have done something wrong here especially with bios mod or drivers or the fact that im using EVGA Precision X.

Could someone steer me in the right direction here as my latest SLi setup were 2x Gigabyte 670 WF and that worked fine and back then I never even heard of Skyn3t so there is a lot more to keep track of now.

http://i.imgur.com/AZddDJo.jpg


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyB4ngZ*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Im currently running 780Ti SLi.
> 
> My top card is EVGA SC ACX 780Ti and my Second card is Gigabyte WF3 780Ti.
> 
> 
> 
> Both are beeing watercooled with blocks an backplates I have good temps on both cards.
> 
> As soon as I added the Gigabyte card and flashed it to Skyn3t bios I cant give it any voltage at all without artifacts and the computer freezing.
> 
> I know mixing 2 different cards especially 1 that is ref and one that is Custom PCB is not ideal at all but I got the Gigabyte card very cheap so thats why I added it to my current setup.
> 
> I got the latest Nvidia drivers I used DDU after flash and installed a fresh set of drivers.
> 
> My EVGA 780Ti could go up to 1350 on core with 1.212V when run as a single card.
> 
> My feeling tells me that I have done something wrong here especially with bios mod or drivers or the fact that im using EVGA Precision X.
> 
> Could someone steer me in the right direction here as my latest SLi setup were 2x Gigabyte 670 WF and that worked fine and back then I never even heard of Skyn3t so there is a lot more to keep track of now.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/AZddDJo.jpg


clean install your drivers and i recommend driver 337


----------



## TonyB4ngZ

Thanx for your quick reply I will give that a try right now.

My original Gigabyte Bios was 80.80.34.00.2E I think but there was no BIOS with the same so I went with 3E do you think that could be an issue?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyB4ngZ*
> 
> Thanx for your quick reply I will give that a try right now.
> 
> My original Gigabyte Bios was 80.80.34.00.2E I think but there was no BIOS with the same so I went with 3E do you think that could be an issue?


possibly but try the driver solution first though as the drivers have been known to be really nasty lately.


----------



## TonyB4ngZ

Ok but I have seen alot of stuff about the Gigabyte Cards beeing faulty from factory.

I have no memory getting artifacts at so low voltage due to bad nvidia drivers before but I hope it is a simple issue like the drivers.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyB4ngZ*
> 
> Ok but I have seen alot of stuff about the Gigabyte Cards beeing faulty from factory.
> 
> I have no memory getting artifacts at so low voltage due to bad nvidia drivers before but I hope it is a simple issue like the drivers.


If you are artifacting it may be the bios you installed. take the other card out and push the gigabyte card to find out.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyB4ngZ*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Im currently running 780Ti SLi.
> 
> My top card is EVGA SC ACX 780Ti and my Second card is Gigabyte WF3 780Ti.
> 
> 
> 
> Both are beeing watercooled with blocks an backplates I have good temps on both cards.
> 
> As soon as I added the Gigabyte card and flashed it to Skyn3t bios I cant give it any voltage at all without artifacts and the computer freezing.
> 
> I know mixing 2 different cards especially 1 that is ref and one that is Custom PCB is not ideal at all but I got the Gigabyte card very cheap so thats why I added it to my current setup.
> 
> I got the latest Nvidia drivers I used DDU after flash and installed a fresh set of drivers.
> 
> My EVGA 780Ti could go up to 1350 on core with 1.212V when run as a single card.
> 
> My feeling tells me that I have done something wrong here especially with bios mod or drivers or the fact that im using EVGA Precision X.
> 
> Could someone steer me in the right direction here as my latest SLi setup were 2x Gigabyte 670 WF and that worked fine and back then I never even heard of Skyn3t so there is a lot more to keep track of now.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/AZddDJo.jpg


The Gigabyte 780Ti with modded bios does not work with MSI afterburner or later version of PX, you wont get any voltage control.

You will need to use evga precision x 4.2.1 the voltage tuner will work
this here:

EVGAVoltageTuner.zip 580k .zip file


----------



## TonyB4ngZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> If you are artifacting it may be the bios you installed. take the other card out and push the gigabyte card to find out.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> The Gigabyte 780Ti with modded bios does not work with MSI afterburner or later version of PX, you wont get any voltage control.
> 
> You will need to use evga precision x 4.2.1 the voltage tuner will work
> this here:
> 
> EVGAVoltageTuner.zip 580k .zip file


@ djthrottleboi haha yea easier said then done. I have to drain the loop and then unscrew the EK Terminal from the blocks and then mount the original hose connector on to the EK block and then connect the tubing and then fill up the system and when Im done testing I need to repeat the same process. But it might come down to that if I dont solve this issue real soon.

Appreciate your help bro.

@ lilchronic I use the EVGA Precision software the old "standard" version along with the voltage tuner so I dont really see how MSi Afterburner gets into the mix and can be an issue in my case. Could it be that you mean that i should use only MSi Afterburner along with the Voltage tuner supplied by EVGA!?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyB4ngZ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> If you are artifacting it may be the bios you installed. take the other card out and push the gigabyte card to find out.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> The Gigabyte 780Ti with modded bios does not work with MSI afterburner or later version of PX, you wont get any voltage control.
> 
> You will need to use evga precision x 4.2.1 the voltage tuner will work
> this here:
> 
> EVGAVoltageTuner.zip 580k .zip file
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @ djthrottleboi haha yea easier said then done. I have to drain the loop and then unscrew the EK Terminal from the blocks and then mount the original hose connector on to the EK block and then connect the tubing and then fill up the system and when Im done testing I need to repeat the same process. But it might come down to that if I dont solve this issue real soon.
> 
> Appreciate your help bro.
> 
> @ lilchronic I use the EVGA Precision software the old "standard" version along with the voltage tuner so I dont really see how MSi Afterburner gets into the mix and can be an issue in my case. Could it be that you mean that i should use only MSi Afterburner along with the Voltage tuner supplied by EVGA!?
Click to expand...

Yeah that really bytes


----------



## TonyB4ngZ

Im getting a little worried based on all the negative feedback on the Gigabyte 780Ti OC I have seen all over the Internet. Maybe thats why it is the cheapest 780Ti to be found here in Sweden lol.

I should have spent the extra 100$ on a 2nd EVGA card instead, but it iz what it iz.

I just wished an admin or mod could spend a couple of minutes and sort out the BIOS list in the first page and make it a bit more detailed and clear. I think there are 3 bios for my card and no specifications as to what or why. So you dont have to flash your card more than necessary and find out yourself. Or maybe I have missed something here.

Could have been for ex:

80.80.34.00.1A - (mainly for rev 1 but works with rev 2 as an alternative)

80.80.30.00.3E - (mainly for rev 2 but works with rev 1 as an alternative)

I am grateful to the custom bios modders as they do this for free but also the more popularity and followers they get they might end up getting alot of $$$$ in the future







.

The Skyn3t bios does alot for you FPS. Has anyone really seen the difference between the stock bios and custom bios in 3dmark for example? I think I upped my 3dmark score by 1000 just by flashing my EVGA.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyB4ngZ*
> 
> @ djthrottleboi haha yea easier said then done. I have to drain the loop and then unscrew the EK Terminal from the blocks and then mount the original hose connector on to the EK block and then connect the tubing and then fill up the system and when Im done testing I need to repeat the same process. But it might come down to that if I dont solve this issue real soon.
> 
> Appreciate your help bro.
> 
> @ lilchronic I use the EVGA Precision software the old "standard" version along with the voltage tuner so I dont really see how MSi Afterburner gets into the mix and can be an issue in my case. Could it be that you mean that i should use only MSi Afterburner along with the Voltage tuner supplied by EVGA!?


you need to use version 4.2.1 of evga precision x to get voltage control on the 780Ti oc card.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyB4ngZ*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Im getting a little worried based on all the negative feedback on the Gigabyte 780Ti OC I have seen all over the Internet. Maybe thats why it is the cheapest 780Ti to be found here in Sweden lol.
> 
> I should have spent the extra 100$ on a 2nd EVGA card instead, but it iz what it iz.
> 
> I just wished an admin or mod could spend a couple of minutes and sort out the BIOS list in the first page and make it a bit more detailed and clear. I think there are 3 bios for my card and no specifications as to what or why. So you dont have to flash your card more than necessary and find out yourself. Or maybe I have missed something here.
> 
> Could have been for ex:
> 
> 80.80.34.00.1A - (mainly for rev 1 but works with rev 2 as an alternative)
> 
> 80.80.30.00.3E - (mainly for rev 2 but works with rev 1 as an alternative)
> 
> I am grateful to the custom bios modders as they do this for free but also the more popularity and followers they get they might end up getting alot of $$$$ in the future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> The Skyn3t bios does alot for you FPS. Has anyone really seen the difference between the stock bios and custom bios in 3dmark for example? I think I upped my 3dmark score by 1000 just by flashing my EVGA.


Most people, in my opinion, flash 3rd party modded bios to 'break free' from the factory limitations set onto their cards. How much more you could extract differs from one card to another. Clock for clock comparison, e.g. 1200mhz stock vs 1200mhz skyn3t, there should be no theoretical difference. Should you see a variation, then something must be amiss (driver, bios or card itself). I've seen some modded bios that allow you to clock higher but 3dmark/unigine results are about the same as with a relatively lower clocked card.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TonyB4ngZ*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Im getting a little worried based on all the negative feedback on the Gigabyte 780Ti OC I have seen all over the Internet. Maybe thats why it is the cheapest 780Ti to be found here in Sweden lol.
> 
> I should have spent the extra 100$ on a 2nd EVGA card instead, but it iz what it iz.
> 
> I just wished an admin or mod could spend a couple of minutes and sort out the BIOS list in the first page and make it a bit more detailed and clear. I think there are 3 bios for my card and no specifications as to what or why. So you dont have to flash your card more than necessary and find out yourself. Or maybe I have missed something here.
> 
> Could have been for ex:
> 
> 80.80.34.00.1A - (mainly for rev 1 but works with rev 2 as an alternative)
> 
> 80.80.30.00.3E - (mainly for rev 2 but works with rev 1 as an alternative)
> 
> I am grateful to the custom bios modders as they do this for free but also the more popularity and followers they get they might end up getting alot of $$$$ in the future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> The Skyn3t bios does alot for you FPS. Has anyone really seen the difference between the stock bios and custom bios in 3dmark for example? I think I upped my 3dmark score by 1000 just by flashing my EVGA.
> 
> 
> 
> Most people, in my opinion, flash 3rd party modded bios to 'break free' from the factory limitations set onto their cards. How much more you could extract differs from one card to another. Clock for clock comparison, e.g. 1200mhz stock vs 1200mhz skyn3t, there should be no theoretical difference. Should you see a variation, then something must be amiss (driver, bios or card itself). I've seen some modded bios that allow you to clock higher but 3dmark/unigine results are about the same as with a relatively lower clocked card.
Click to expand...

well it also depends on more power hungry cards they may be starved and that same 1220MHz with more power will perform a ton better plus skyn3t tweaks timings in some instances which can bring better performance. It is optimizing the card in ways and some know this however you are correct as most not in the know are only flashing to unlock their cards.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> well it also depends on more power hungry cards they may be starved and that same 1220MHz with more power will perform a ton better plus skyn3t tweaks timings in some instances which can bring better performance. It is optimizing the card in ways and some know this however you are correct as most not in the know are only flashing to unlock their cards.


Skyn3t does not tweak any mem timings on a gpu bios. his bios is mainly for unlocked power limit.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> well it also depends on more power hungry cards they may be starved and that same 1220MHz with more power will perform a ton better plus skyn3t tweaks timings in some instances which can bring better performance. It is optimizing the card in ways and some know this however you are correct as most not in the know are only flashing to unlock their cards.
> 
> 
> 
> Skyn3t does not tweak any timings on a gpu bios.
Click to expand...

look at the kingpins. but as i said its in some instances meaning certain cards. http://www.overclock.net/t/1459307/official-evga-780-ti-classified-k-ngp-n-owners-club/0_20


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> look at the kingpins. but as i said its in some instances meaning certain cards.


yeah skyn3t definitely did not make those two bios with different timings.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> look at the kingpins. but as i said its in some instances meaning certain cards.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah skyn3t definitely did not make those two bios with different timings.
Click to expand...

he re-modded somebody else? the skyn3t rev's were done by him i thought? and who modded the timings on them then?


----------



## lilchronic

EVGA came out with two different bios for the kingpin card


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> EVGA came out with two different bios for the kingpin card


those are the best working bios for the kingpin. to tell you the truth skyn3ts kingpin bios's are no good. his best bios were for the ref 780, titan, ref 780Ti and the 780 classy,. His 780ti classy / kingpin bios were never working properly.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> EVGA came out with two different bios for the kingpin card
> 
> 
> 
> those are the best working bios for the kingpin. to tell you the truth skyn3ts kingpin bios's are no good. his best bios were for the ref 780, titan, ref 780Ti and the 780 classy,. His 780ti classy / kingpin bios were never working properly.
Click to expand...

yeah i know his bios mods for the kingpin byte. I loved his 780 mod. I made my own kingpin mods which are stable and can clock high. Its part of why i'm going 5960x. So i can take advantage of breaking 1500MHz


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> The Gigabyte 780Ti with modded bios does not work with MSI afterburner or later version of PX, you wont get any voltage control.
> 
> You will need to use evga precision x 4.2.1 the voltage tuner will work
> this here:
> 
> EVGAVoltageTuner.zip 580k .zip file


Thanks for this! Now I won't have to use that god awful tool EVGA ruined...


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> The Gigabyte 780Ti with modded bios does not work with MSI afterburner or later version of PX, you wont get any voltage control.
> 
> You will need to use evga precision x 4.2.1 the voltage tuner will work
> 
> this here:
> 
> EVGAVoltageTuner.zip 580k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for this! Now I won't have to use that god awful tool EVGA ruined...
Click to expand...

You should be ok with the latest version of PX if you're not running a Gigabyte card.
I've had no trouble with voltage control with my EVGA or Zotac cards.


----------



## eBombzor

Hmm that's interesting. The new PX voltage slider doesn't work with the Skyn3t BIOS on my rig. I'm using an EVGA 780 Ti btw.

Whatever the case I never liked the new PX.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Hmm that's interesting. The new PX voltage slider doesn't work with the Skyn3t BIOS on my rig. I'm using an EVGA 780 Ti btw.
> 
> Whatever the case I never liked the new PX.


Yeah, the first versions of PX15 and 16 were a disaster for me, lol.
I guess I'm lucky with the latest one, although I did use the old version of PX forever, which still works fine to this day.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Thanks for this! Now I won't have to use that god awful tool EVGA ruined...


no problem









if you use MSi afterburner you should uncheck the unlock voltage control and just use the evga tool for voltage and AB for overclocking.


----------



## TONSCHUH

I played around a bit with the SoftMod + LLC-Mod + old AB + old PX + EVGA Voltage Tuner, which caused a crash and black screen, but after re-starting my rig I was able to do what you can see above (!)









Will have a look, if the GPU's are really getting the 1300mV and if I'm able to push the OC's a bit further.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> 
> 
> I played around a bit with the SoftMod + LLC-Mod + old AB + old PX + EVGA Voltage Tuner, which caused a crash and black screen, but after re-starting my rig I was able to do what you can see above (!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will have a look, if the GPU's are really getting the 1300mV and if I'm able to push the OC's a bit further.


Ive tried also, it doesn't work because it's not stable.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Ive tried also, it doesn't work because it's not stable.


My max stable core with 1.212V is 1255MHz and with 1.300V I already reached 1353MHz in Valley.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> My max stable core with 1.212V is 1255MHz and with 1.300V I already reached 1353MHz in Valley.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


wow thats pretty good when i had 1.3v unlocked i would get a bsod's

please tell me what you did because i have tried and couldent get it stable.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> wow thats pretty good when i had 1.3v unlocked i would get a bsod's
> 
> please tell me what you did because i have tried and couldent get it stable.


I'm now already @1405MHz and get still no artifacts:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







... and I didn't even touch the memory yet.

I did pretty much only what they describe here: Click

... and here: Click, but I didn't use ""msiafterburner /ri3,20,99"", I used ""msiafterburner /ri3,20,de".

I disconnected my internet, that I was able to install *and* start the old beta AB's.

I changed the config-files as shown and when I tried to apply a higher voltage via the LLC-Tool, I got the crash + black screen.

So I restarted the PC and kept going.

I also activated the KBoost with the EVGA Voltage Tuner and saved the profile within the old AB and old PX and un-installed them afterwards.

Last I used my Steam-Version of the latest PX and activated Overvoltage + Overboost + KBoost + 116% Power-Target + 95C Temp-Target (Priority).

Edit:

1431MHz-Core was still stable, but 1444MHz crashed. I will now try to push the memory further as well.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







PS: I started with +105MHz and then increased always by 13MHz.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> wow thats pretty good when i had 1.3v unlocked i would get a bsod's
> 
> please tell me what you did because i have tried and couldent get it stable.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm now already @1405MHz and get still no artifacts:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and I didn't even touch the memory yet.
> 
> I did pretty much only what they describe here: Click
> 
> ... and here: Click, but I didn't use ""msiafterburner /ri3,20,99"", I used ""msiafterburner /ri3,20,de".
> 
> I disconnected my internet, that I was able to install *and* start the old beta AB's.
> 
> I changed the config-files as shown and when I tried to apply a higher voltage via the LLC-Tool, I got the crash + black screen.
> 
> So I restarted the PC and kept going.
> 
> I also activated the KBoost with the EVGA Voltage Tuner and saved the profile within the old AB and old PX and un-installed them afterwards.
> 
> Last I used my Steam-Version of the latest PX and activated Overvoltage + Overboost + KBoost + 116% Power-Target + 95C Temp-Target (Priority).
> 
> Edit:
> 
> 1431MHz-Core was still stable, but 1444MHz crashed. I will now try to push the memory further as well.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: I started with +105MHz and then increased always by 13MHz.
Click to expand...

makes me wish my psu was solid


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> I'm now already @1405MHz and get still no artifacts:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and I didn't even touch the memory yet.
> 
> I did pretty much only what they describe here: Click
> 
> ... and here: Click, but I didn't use ""msiafterburner /ri3,20,99"", I used ""msiafterburner /ri3,20,de".
> 
> I disconnected my internet, that I was able to install *and* start the old beta AB's.
> 
> I changed the config-files as shown and when I tried to apply a higher voltage via the LLC-Tool, I got the crash + black screen.
> 
> So I restarted the PC and kept going.
> 
> I also activated the KBoost with the EVGA Voltage Tuner and saved the profile within the old AB and old PX and un-installed them afterwards.
> 
> Last I used my Steam-Version of the latest PX and activated Overvoltage + Overboost + KBoost + 116% Power-Target + 95C Temp-Target (Priority).
> 
> Edit:
> 
> 1431MHz-Core was still stable, but 1444MHz crashed. I will now try to push the memory further as well.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: I started with +105MHz and then increased always by 13MHz.


Im guna give this a shot some time this week


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Im guna give this a shot some time this week


Good Luck !

Edit:

I forgot something:
Quote:


> I disconnected my internet *and changed my Date back to February 2014 (you have to deactivate the inet-time thingy as well)*, that I was able to install *and* start the old beta AB's.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> makes me wish my psu was solid


Is your PSU dying or just a bit weak ?

My PSU is drawing ~910W (~850W output) when running Valley.

Edit-2:

Best Scores:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Max stable OC, but lower Scores:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







The 1.300V seem only to show-up and work with PX (except HWINFO64):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







As you can see the Voltages fluctuate.

I'm not sure why the higher OC doesn't give me higher Scores.

Is the skyn3t bios already the maximum we can do, or could we still increase maybe the TDP ?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Whatever the case I never liked the new PX.


Same here... I'm still on PX 4.2.1 and probably won't switch to anything else until I get a new video card.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Im guna give this a shot some time this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck !
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I forgot something:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I disconnected my internet *and changed my Date back to February 2014 (you have to deactivate the inet-time thingy as well)*, that I was able to install *and* start the old beta AB's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> makes me wish my psu was solid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is your PSU dying or just a bit weak ?
> 
> My PSU is drawing ~910W (~850W output) when running Valley.
> 
> Edit-2:
> 
> Best Scores:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max stable OC, but lower Scores:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1.300V seem only to show-up and work with PX (except HWINFO64):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see the Voltages fluctuate.
> 
> I'm not sure why the higher OC doesn't give me higher Scores.
> 
> Is the skyn3t bios already the maximum we can do, or could we still increase maybe the TDP ?
Click to expand...

Its dying slowly. holding out strong for a zombie psu though. In the next 3 weeks it will be replaced with my upgrades.


----------



## lilchronic

heres what i got in valley with my 780Ti's @ 1241Mhz / 7400Mhz 1.212v


----------



## ganzosrevenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> No one cares!


Maybe not you, but if he's happy with 1241, and that's what he's comfortable at, who's anyone to say "meh". We can't all be extreme OCers. (Hell, I have a 780Ti Classy that's at stock speeds and I'm happy as a pig in mud because it's stable and doesn't get above low 60s C)


----------



## ganzosrevenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ganzosrevenge*
> 
> Maybe not you, but if he's happy with 1241, and that's what he's comfortable at, who's anyone to say "meh". We can't all be extreme OCers. (Hell, I have a 780Ti Classy that's at stock speeds and I'm happy as a pig in mud because it's stable and doesn't get above low 60s C)


Edit: I get the feeling lilchronic and chronic are related... WOOPS.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ganzosrevenge*
> 
> Edit: I get the feeling lilchronic and chronic are related... WOOPS.


yeah thats my older brother. When i started pc gaming i played with him and everyone called me lilchronic so it just stuck. lol


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Anyone know where I can get reference backplates in the U.S?


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> makes me wish my psu was solid


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> heres what i got in valley with my 780Ti's @ 1241Mhz / 7400Mhz 1.212v


I think you grabbed the wrong screen-shot (1438MHz / 3700MHz).

Heaven seems to work better than Valley, at least for me.

Core: 1444MHz | Mem: 7000MHz:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Core: 1431MHz | Mem: 7354MHz:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Core: 1431MHz | Mem: 7328MHz:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Will it now work for everyone, or only for some lucky ones ?

I mainly started to play around with it, because some said it would be only possible with EVGA-GPU's / Reference-GPU's, but not with Gigabyte-GPU's and others said that there would be a few lucky ones which got it to work.

So under which circumstances will it work ?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> I think you grabbed the wrong screen-shot (1438MHz / 3700MHz).
> 
> Heaven seems to work better than Valley, at least for me.
> 
> Core: 1444MHz | Mem: 7000MHz:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Core: 1431MHz | Mem: 7354MHz:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Core: 1431MHz | Mem: 7328MHz:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will it now work for everyone, or only for some lucky ones ?
> 
> I mainly started to play around with it, because some said it would be only possible with EVGA-GPU's / Reference-GPU's, but not with Gigabyte-GPU's and others said that there would be a few lucky ones which got it to work.
> 
> So under which circumstances will it work ?


No thats right, valley does not read the clocks correctly. i am going by what i set in MSI afterburner which is 1241Mhz / 3700Mhz @1.212v

also im waiting for my card to return from RMA so i can't test yet

but here some other test i ran same clocks 1241Mhz / 3700Mhz


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> I think you grabbed the wrong screen-shot (1438MHz / 3700MHz).
> 
> Heaven seems to work better than Valley, at least for me.
> 
> Core: 1444MHz | Mem: 7000MHz:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Core: 1431MHz | Mem: 7354MHz:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Core: 1431MHz | Mem: 7328MHz:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will it now work for everyone, or only for some lucky ones ?
> 
> I mainly started to play around with it, because some said it would be only possible with EVGA-GPU's / Reference-GPU's, but not with Gigabyte-GPU's and others said that there would be a few lucky ones which got it to work.
> 
> So under which circumstances will it work ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No thats right, valley does not read the clocks correctly. i am going by what i set in MSI afterburner which is 1241Mhz / 3700Mhz @1.212v
> 
> also im waiting for my card to return from RMA so i can't test yet
> 
> but here some other test i ran same clocks 1241Mhz / 3700Mhz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

yeah valley and heaven read the boost table and will report the highest clock on the boost table for some wired reason. However maybe it will be accurate if you oc higher than the boost table.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> No thats right, valley does not read the clocks correctly. i am going by what i set in MSI afterburner which is 1241Mhz / 3700Mhz @1.212v
> 
> also im waiting for my card to return from RMA so i can't test yet


Fingers-crossed that you are able to push things a bit further too.

The core-clock is fluctuating, when running Firestrike with max OC, but pretty much only in the first scene and doesn't really give me much better scores.

My temp's went up to ~47C when running Valley / Heaven with the max OC and my PSU-Power in / out went up to ~920W / 870W.

I'm not going to push things any further, as I'm not borderline with my bench-scores.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> Fingers-crossed that you are able to push things a bit further too.
> 
> The core-clock is fluctuating, when running Firestrike with max OC, but pretty much only in the first scene and doesn't really give me much better scores.
> 
> My temp's went up to ~47C when running Valley / Heaven with the max OC and my PSU-Power in / out went up to ~920W / 870W.
> 
> I'm not going to push things any further, as I'm not borderline with my bench-scores.


What bios are you using? you might be throttling from the power target, do you have that maxed out and running skynets bios?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> Anyone know where I can get reference backplates in the U.S?


Here: http://www.evga.com/Products/ProductList.aspx?type=2&family=Accessories+-+Hardware&chipset=Backplate


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> What bios are you using? you might be throttling from the power target, do you have that maxed out and running skynets bios?


I use the skyn3t bios (no Boost + 1150MHz Base-Clock + 1.212V ) + 116% Power-Target.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> Anyone know where I can get reference backplates in the U.S?


You can try to buy an EVGA backplate or buy a custom backplate from our very own richie.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1501480/gpu-cool-the-artisan-store/0_100#post_22556229


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> I use the skyn3t bios (no Boost + 1150MHz Base-Clock + 1.212V ) + 116% Power-Target.


Thats weird your throttling with skyn3ts bios. That is 600watts with power target maxed out.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Thats weird your throttling with skyn3ts bios. That is 600watts with power target maxed out.


My skyn3t bios is here: Click

It's only unlocked to 350W.

Edit:

I will carefully play a bit with a higher Power-Target.

Edit-2:

Got the core-clock stable with a 130% Power-Target, but no real gain, beside that my PSU-Power in went above 1010W.


----------



## Sheyster

Last night I broke my old FireStrike record. I was able to complete it using the latest Palit BIOS for my card (780 Ti Jetstream, found in the TPU database), and modifying it using KBT 1.27. Using the Skynet BIOS for my card on the first page of this thread, I was never able to break 1254 in FS. Using this new modded BIOS I was able to do it at 1293. I tried 1306, but it crashed with a driver error. I really wish I could feed more volts to this card without hard modding it.







At this point I'm not gonna bother with that since new cards are around the corner and I'll be selling this one.

I'm at work and don't have the FS link from last night. I'll post it later.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Last night I broke my old FireStrike record. I was able to complete it using the latest Palit BIOS for my card (780 Ti Jetstream, found in the TPU database), and modifying it using KBT 1.27. Using the Skynet BIOS for my card on the first page of this thread, I was never able to break 1254 in FS. Using this new modded BIOS I was able to do it at 1293. I tried 1306, but it crashed with a driver error. I really wish I could feed more volts to this card without hard modding it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point I'm not gonna bother with that since new cards are around the corner and I'll be selling this one.
> 
> I'm at work and don't have the FS link from last night. I'll post it later.


i guess the good question is, does the result scale up properly with increased clock speed?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> i guess the good question is, does the result scale up properly with increased clock speed?


Yes, I tested successfully at 1267, 1280 and 1293. All showed incremental improved scores, but not a huge improvement each step.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Yes, I tested successfully at 1267, 1280 and 1293. All showed incremental improved scores, but not a huge improvement each step.












you willing to give the ocp unlock a try?


----------



## z0ki

Guys, I'm still suffering this strange problem ever since I got my second 780 Ti classified.. I flashed both the cards with skyn3t rev2 bios (on ln2) but it looks to me as though the second card doesn't like skyn3t v2. Even at stock clocks the whole pc would freeze during gaming that would then require a hard reset. If I flash the second with skyn3t v1 it no longer freezes (or it hasn't yet)

So I'm wondering what the go is? I've spent more time trying to fix this issue than actually enjoying my cards


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Guys, I'm still suffering this strange problem ever since I got my second 780 Ti classified.. I flashed both the cards with skyn3t rev2 bios (on ln2) but it looks to me as though the second card doesn't like skyn3t v2. Even at stock clocks the whole pc would freeze during gaming that would then require a hard reset. If I flash the second with skyn3t v1 it no longer freezes (or it hasn't yet)
> 
> So I'm wondering what the go is? I've spent more time trying to fix this issue than actually enjoying my cards


have you tried clean installing a older driver


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Guys, I'm still suffering this strange problem ever since I got my second 780 Ti classified.. I flashed both the cards with skyn3t rev2 bios (on ln2) but it looks to me as though the second card doesn't like skyn3t v2. Even at stock clocks the whole pc would freeze during gaming that would then require a hard reset. If I flash the second with skyn3t v1 it no longer freezes (or it hasn't yet)
> 
> So I'm wondering what the go is? I've spent more time trying to fix this issue than actually enjoying my cards


i recommend using the XTI. bios that EVGA released for the 780Ti classified. and would stay away from skynets bios for the 780Ti classy and kingpin cards as they never worked properly.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i recommend using the XTI. bios that EVGA released. i would stay away from skynets bios for the 780Ti classy and kingpin cards as they never worked properly.


Is that the bios that needs to be emailed to you? If not do you have a link mate?

The thing is my first card has skyn3t bios v2 since I got it never had an issue. Ever since I got the second card nothing but problems. The card isn't faulty though as I tested it on its own quite vigorously.


----------



## hwoverclkd

lol...you're also here. XTI is on another thread

http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/0_30

EDIT: on a side note, i never had problem with skyn3t rev2, although i'm using EVGA's. Been busy troubleshooting one of my mobos for another issue and was lazy to change gpu bios back to skyn3t. Besides, my max clock is 1384mhz on either bios so.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Is that the bios that needs to be emailed to you? If not do you have a link mate?
> 
> The thing is my first card has skyn3t bios v2 since I got it never had an issue. Ever since I got the second card nothing but problems. The card isn't faulty though as I tested it on its own quite vigorously.


here you go









Xti.zip 134k .zip file


----------



## hwoverclkd

deleted (double post)


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> lol...you're also here. XTI is on another thread
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/0_30


Yes I am every like a desperado







lol

I'll flash both cards now and see how we go! I'll report back in 40-60 minutes.

Thanks guys I'll report back asap.

This XTI bios disabled boost and unlocks voltage also?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Yes I am every like a desperado
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> I'll flash both cards now and see how we go! I'll report back in 40-60 minutes.
> 
> Thanks guys I'll report back asap.
> 
> This XTI bios disabled boost and unlocks voltage also?


Boost enabled and unlocked voltage. Good luck!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Yes I am every like a desperado
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> I'll flash both cards now and see how we go! I'll report back in 40-60 minutes.
> 
> Thanks guys I'll report back asap.
> 
> This XTI bios disabled boost and unlocks voltage also?


yes and you can use the overvoltage tool found in the classified thread first page under the 780 classified section.








http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/0_50

skyn3ts bios does not work properly with that tool thats is why is said that before,. Other than the 780Ti classy and kingpin skyn3ts bios are great he did awesome work


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Boost enabled and unlocked voltage. Good luck!


Thanks guys..

Noticing power target is locked too 115%?

Just flashed both cards now with XTI.rom going to see how it goes now


----------



## z0ki

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Thanks guys..
> 
> Noticing power target is locked too 115%?
> 
> Just flashed both cards now with XTI.rom going to see how it goes now






Just noticed something that I wanted to double check! I set my GPU to +144 on the core, GPU-Z is showing a Boost of 1229mhz whilst in heaven it shows 1490mhz? And afterburner showing 1306mhz................


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> 
> Just noticed something that I wanted to double check! I set my GPU to +144 on the core, GPU-Z is showing a Boost of 1229mhz whilst in heaven it shows 1490mhz? And afterburner showing 1306mhz................


Go by what afterburner is showing or you can go to GPU-z sensor tab to check what the clocks are really at.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Go by what afterburner is showing or you can go to GPU-z sensor tab to check what the clocks are really at.


Ah ok! 1306.5mhz seem's to be what it is at.. When i had the skyn3t bios v2 I couldn't even overclock my second card past 1280mhz.. My first card that was running v2 since release - I managed to hit 1487mhz at 1.31v (tested with DMM) you can imagine how bummed i was.

But this bios seems to let me push more. I'm going to test now for a few hours and i'll post back my findings!

Hopefully this particular BIOS will put an end to all these issue's i've been having. It had come to the point where i was thinking of selling my cards!


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yes and you can use the overvoltage tool found in the classified thread first page under the 780 classified section.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyn3ts bios does not work properly with that tool thats is why is said that before,. Other than the 780Ti classy and kingpin skyn3ts bios are great he did awesome work


Since you mentioned it a few times, you got me curious now and re-flashed my bios to skyn3t. Personally, i never had any issue using skyn3t bios on any of the 3 780 Ti classifieds I've had. Care to share a bit more info? For me it always run stable and very comparable performance to EVGA's bios. I did a quick check and here's what i got:

Valley - Skyn3t rev2 @ 1345mhz / 1.293v



Valley - EVGA BIOS @ 1359mhz / 1.293v



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Ah ok! 1306.5mhz seem's to be what it is at.. When i had the skyn3t bios v2 I couldn't even overclock my second card past 1280mhz.. My first card that was running v2 since release - I managed to hit 1487mhz at 1.31v (tested with DMM) you can imagine how bummed i was.
> 
> But this bios seems to let me push more. I'm going to test now for a few hours and i'll post back my findings!
> 
> Hopefully this particular BIOS will put an end to all these issue's i've been having. It had come to the point where i was thinking of selling my cards!


glad to hear things are working out for you


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Since you mentioned it a few times, you got me curious now and re-flashed my bios to skyn3t. Personally, i never had any issue using skyn3t bios on any of the 3 780 Ti classifieds I've had. Care to share a bit more info? For me it always run stable and very comparable performance to EVGA's bios. I did a quick check and here's what i got:
> 
> Valley - Skyn3t rev2 @ 1345mhz / 1.293v
> 
> 
> 
> Valley - EVGA BIOS @ 1359mhz / 1.293v
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glad to hear things are working out for you


skynets rev2 bios is a copy of EVGA's XTI.bios with the clocks slightly adjusted.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> skynets rev2 bios is a copy of EVGA's XTI.bios with the clocks slightly adjusted.


slightly adjusted? I don't know about that, but:

PT: 115% vs 150%
Base clock: 1020 vs 1085 (and boost disabled)
What else?

You may be right that it's just a copy. I have no time (lazy) to trace really but I wouldn't call that 'slightly' . Bottom line is it works for me with or without using classy voltage tool. I do understand that the bios, whether stock or not, won't work on 100% of the cards out there. At least i can tell that it worked on all 3 780 Ti's i had.


----------



## lilchronic

Id rather have a bios that was professionally made then by some one that just tweaks them.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Fair enough. That would have been a better statement to begin with, wouldn't it? You have some resentment over some of skyn3t bioses it seems. Totally understandable as it won't really work on every card.


----------



## biffenl

Hello Occam!

I just updated my BIOS last night with:

Palit Jetstream vBios
[*] skyn3t-palit-jetstream-780Ti.zip 135k .zip file
*[*]80.80.30.00.0E*

Sky had said that the minimum fan speed for this newer Palit BIOS release was reduced down to 20%, but I have found this not to be the case. It is the same as before... 48% minimum. Any thoughts on this? .

Also wondering if possible to get a my stock bios only with the fan speed tweaked?

Thanks ALOT!


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biffenl*
> 
> Hello Occam!
> 
> I just updated my BIOS last night with:
> 
> Palit Jetstream vBios
> [*] skyn3t-palit-jetstream-780Ti.zip 135k .zip file
> *[*]80.80.30.00.0E*
> 
> Sky had said that the minimum fan speed for this newer Palit BIOS release was reduced down to 20%, but I have found this not to be the case. It is the same as before... 48% minimum. Any thoughts on this? .
> 
> Also wondering if possible to get a my stock bios only with the fan speed tweaked?
> 
> Thanks ALOT!


There is an updated BIOS somewhere in this massive thread with the fans working at lower speed for your card. Occam posted it so you can search it by username and "palit" maybe. Sorry, too busy to find it for you right now.


----------



## biffenl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> There is an updated BIOS somewhere in this massive thread with the fans working at lower speed for your card. Occam posted it so you can search it by username and "palit" maybe. Sorry, to busy to find it for you right now.


Yeah i saw the bios he posted for you, but im not sure if those work. You and I have different bios versions.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biffenl*
> 
> Yeah i saw the bios he posted for you, but im not sure if those work. You and I have different bios versions.


It works. I had your BIOS before.


----------



## biffenl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> It works. I had your BIOS before.


Awesome! Works like a charm, thanks alot!


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biffenl*
> 
> Awesome! Works like a charm, thanks alot!


No problem. If you really want to push your card to the limit on air, let me know. I was able to get almost +40 higher on core with my custom BIOS. The most I could do with Skynet in FireStrike was 1254 MHz, mine does it at 1293 with a higher score of course.


----------



## z0ki

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Boost enabled and unlocked voltage. Good luck!





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Go by what afterburner is showing or you can go to GPU-z sensor tab to check what the clocks are really at.


Ok i found some quite odd.. I flashed both cards with the XTI.rom bios.. Went to go overclock the SLI and incountered something strange. I can't overclock the cards individually (with syncronization uncecked) and something even more odd my core clocks at stock.

Here is 2 images of my 1st and 2nd card with stock clocks with XTI bios on LN2.

GPU #1 (Top Card Connected)



GPU#2


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Ok i found some quite odd.. I flashed both cards with the XTI.rom bios.. Went to go overclock the SLI and incountered something strange. I can't overclock the cards individually (with syncronization uncecked) and something even more odd my core clocks at stock.
> 
> Here is 2 images of my 1st and 2nd card with stock clocks with XTI bios on LN2.
> 
> GPU #1 (Top Card Connected)
> 
> 
> 
> GPU#2


If you overclock the cards individually there is a drop down tap in AB to apply the second cards overclock

if you want to test the cards individually it will be eaiser to disable sli and hook up the display cable to each card and test them on there own.


----------



## z0ki

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Go by what afterburner is showing or you can go to GPU-z sensor tab to check what the clocks are really at.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> If you overclock the cards individually there is a drop down tap to apply the second cards overclock






In AB? Yeah i changed the GPU from the drop down list unchecked synchronize gpu settings but they still don't overclock individually.

Basically if I have a higher clock on the second card for argument sake, The top card will still clock the same as the second. Just tried with +50 on the second card whilst the top is at +0 they're both the same when running a benchmark.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> 
> In AB? Yeah i changed the GPU from the drop down list unchecked synchronize gpu settings but they still don't overclock individually.


when you run them synced do they oc the same ?


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> when you run them synced do they oc the same ?


Yup they do. Just tried +50 for testing purposes with sync turned on both clock at 1202mhz in heaven. When it is not synced with +50 on the second card they're both 1163mhz respectively.

To add to your edited post on your previous page, I did test them individually, was happy to stay on 1320mhz on both cards till we get our air conditioning ducting installed in a few weeks; but it was unstable for some reason. The top card needed more on the core to match the second or vice verser. if that makes sense?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Yup they do. Just tried +50 for testing purposes with sync turned on both clock at 1202mhz in heaven. When it is not synced with +50 on the second card they're both 1163mhz respectively.
> 
> To add to your edited post on your previous page, I did test them individually, was happy to stay on 1320mhz on both cards till we get our air conditioning ducting installed in a few weeks; but it was unstable for some reason. The top card needed more on the core to match the second or vice verser. if that makes sense?


yeah id keep them synced.

ive also noticed that with afterburner it mixes up the gpu's. GPU #1 via AB reading is actually the second GPU and GPU # 2 via AB reading is the first gpu in the first slot.....









not sure if that happens to anyone else but it happens to me and kinda bothers me









but you can go through AB monitoring tap and change the name from gpu1 to gpu 2 if it's backwards for ya.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah id keep them synced.
> ive also noticed that with afterburner it mixes up the gpu's GPU #1 via AB reading is actually the second GPU and GPU # 2 via AB reading is the first gpu in the first slot.....



















Wow my head hurts now....... hahaha

Well +160 gets me at 1320mhz on both cards, I noticed when I just tested the second card that +140 would give me 1320mhz? and when I test just the first card alone +160mhz gives me 1320mhz... yup my head is ready to burst feeling pressure building


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow my head hurts now....... hahaha
> 
> Well +160 gets me at 1320mhz on both cards, I noticed when I just tested the second card that +140 would give me 1320mhz? and when I test just the first card alone +160mhz gives me 1320mhz... yup my head is ready to burst feeling pressure building


lolz yeah sorry man.









i think just by raising the voltage in afterburner your clocks will be around 13Mhz -26Mhz higher?
so maybe one card didnt have the voltage raised so the clocks could be off a little ?

it's been awhile since i had a regular 780 ti classy sold it for a kingpin then sold that and ended up getting two ref 780Ti


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lolz yeah sorry man.


Then is it the same for the Classified Controller Voltage tool?

Because maybe im getting crashes because I am applying wrong voltages to the wrong gpu! lol

I know my second card with a ASIC of 77% needs more voltage then my first card with an ASIC of 71% (which OC's higher mind you)

So does the voltage tool mix the gpu's around too?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Then is it the same for the Classified Controller Voltage tool?
> 
> Because maybe im getting crashes because I am applying wrong voltages to the wrong gpu! lol
> 
> I know my second card with a ASIC of 77% needs more voltage then my first card with an ASIC of 71% (which OC's higher mind you)
> 
> *So does the voltage tool mix the gpu's around too?*


that im not sure of sorry, But if you have a Digital Multimeter to check voltage you would be able to know.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Then is it the same for the Classified Controller Voltage tool?
> 
> Because maybe im getting crashes because I am applying wrong voltages to the wrong gpu! lol
> 
> I know my second card with a ASIC of 77% needs more voltage then my first card with an ASIC of 71% (which OC's higher mind you)
> 
> *So does the voltage tool mix the gpu's around too?*
> 
> 
> 
> that im not sure of sorry, But if you have a Digital Multimeter to check voltage you would be able to know.
Click to expand...

Yeah good call, I'll have to pick up another one over the weekend. Old one stopped working. Just running heaven now at 1320mhz on both cards. I'll report back in a couple hours after lunch. It'll probably crash when I'm not looking lol (story of my week testing and changing the bios like my undies) haha

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## z0ki

Just crashed lol....... I don't get it 1320mhz on my second card I can get stable alone soon as it's in sli it crashes. Both are stable at those clocks individually

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## lilchronic

ok so when you only raise voltage and power limit in AB what clocks are both of your Gpus running at in AB monitoring tab?

you will take that number (Max Core clock) and add the gpu core clock offset from AB to that number and that will give you the core clock you are aiming for.

remember it goes by 13Mhz increments.

so if you have voltage maxed out and you card boost to 1150Mhz and you add +160Mhz offset your clocks will be 1310Mhz but it only goes by 13Mhz increment so you will need a +170Mhz offset for the gpu core to reach 1320Mhz

hope i made some sense


----------



## lilchronic

im not really sure why when going from stock bios to a unlocked you lose around 13Mhz -26Mhz from your oc but i have a hunch that it just from some much current being allowed to flow through the card that it needs to have a slightly lower clock than on stock bios.

i have noticed this with both 780Ti classy and 780Ti classy kingpin.


----------



## TONSCHUH

The EVGA-2-Way-SLI-Bridge (60mm Gap) is working with the Asus P8Z77-V and Gigabyte GTX780-Ti-GHz-Edition-3GB.

My 3-Way-SLI-Bridge from NVIDIA doesn't fit with that MoBo, like all NVIDIA-SLI-Bridges, because they don't offer a Bridge with the right spacing / gap.


----------



## darwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> 
> 
> The EVGA-2-Way-SLI-Bridge (60mm Gap) is working with the Asus P8Z77-V and Gigabyte GTX780-Ti-GHz-Edition-3GB.
> 
> My 3-Way-SLI-Bridge from NVIDIA doesn't fit with that MoBo, like all NVIDIA-SLI-Bridges, because they don't offer a Bridge with the right spacing / gap.


Nice I'm looking to get the same ski bridge for my build I'm using a z87 deluxe asus with two 780ti's and was wondering which to buy or which would fit!


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> Nice I'm looking to get the same ski bridge for my build I'm using a z87 deluxe asus with two 780ti's and was wondering which to buy or which would fit!


Looks like that you would need the same one:





... which would be this one here: Click

Btw. how much TDP would be "safe" under water @1.313V for my 780-Ti-GHz-Edition's ?

I pushed it up to 390W so far, but then my PSU-Power input / output is already @>1000W / >930W @1431MHz / 7354MHz, but that seems to be pretty much the max OC without having more Volts available, as I start to get artifacts.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> im not really sure why when going from stock bios to a unlocked you lose around 13Mhz -26Mhz from your oc but i have a hunch that it just from some much current being allowed to flow through the card that it needs to have a slightly lower clock than on stock bios.
> 
> i have noticed this with both 780Ti classy and 780Ti classy kingpin.


I've also noticed this on my Palit Jetstream 780 Ti. The only way I could max it was with a custom BIOS I created using KBT 1.27. I started with the newest BIOS for my card as a base, then did the following:

- vcore locked at 1.212v in BIOS
- Checked voltage tab to ensure compliance with the multi's I use (all multi's 1202 MHz+)
- Power limit unlocked to 600W
- No changes were made to Boost tab

This allowed me to complete several Firestrike runs at 1293 MHz. Before I could only hit 1254.


----------



## darwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> Looks like that you would need the same one:


Thank you!! Now to bad they are sold out and are on back order at literally every store I've gone to ???


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> Thank you!! Now to bad they are sold out and are on back order at literally every store I've gone to ???


How about that shop here: Click ?

... or maybe @Amazon


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> How about that shop here: Click ?
> 
> ... or maybe @Amazon


They do look good.
A lot better than the ugly brown ASUS bridge on mine, lol.

Rep+ for all your research and the motherboard slot examples.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> They do look good.
> A lot better than the ugly brown ASUS bridge on mine, lol.
> 
> Rep+ for all your research and the motherboard slot examples.


Thanks a lot !

If you want to keep the standard SLI-Bridges, then you could go for a custom cover for it: Click

I also love the Back-Plates a lot.


----------



## darwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> How about that shop here: Click ?
> 
> ... or maybe @Amazon


LOL really? look at the stock level LOL



but yes I guess amazon has 4


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> LOL really? look at the stock level LOL
> 
> 
> 
> but yes I guess amazon has 4


I saw the stock-level, so better hurry-up ...


----------



## vilius572

Can somebody explain why I lost almost 1000 points on 3dmark Firemark? Before I updated to newest drivers (344.25) I was getting over 12100 points all the time. Now I'm getting around 11400 or even less points. Infact I was able to get 12300 once, and here is both runs with newest drivers. http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/3887162/fs/3889960


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Can somebody explain why I lost almost 1000 points on 3dmark Firemark? Before I updated to newest drivers (344.25) I was getting over 12100 points all the time. Now I'm getting around 11400 or even less points. Infact I was able to get 12300 once, and here is both runs with newest drivers. http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/3890006/fs/3887162


Probably NVidia settings and your different graphics card mem speeds for the two runs


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Probably NVidia settings and your different graphics card mem speeds for the two runs


Sorry that's a wrong comparison. http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/3887162/fs/3889960


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> They do look good.
> A lot better than the ugly brown ASUS bridge on mine, lol.
> 
> Rep+ for all your research and the motherboard slot examples.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot !
> 
> If you want to keep the standard SLI-Bridges, then you could go for a custom cover for it: Click
> 
> I also love the Back-Plates a lot.
Click to expand...

Ah yes, ColdZero.
I made a lot of purchases from them for my TJ07 build. Ricardo makes a lot of fine quality parts, the SLI bridge covers are another option.
The custom back plates look great too.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Sorry that's a wrong comparison. http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/3887162/fs/3889960


were you able to repeat the score of ~12.3k at the same clocks a few times before? which driver?


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> were you able to repeat the score of ~12.3k at the same clocks a few times before? which driver?


Yes. Before I updated drivers I was always getting 12.3k but after update I'm getting 11.3 ~ 11.4 but as I said I was able to get 12.3k with new drivers only once.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Yes. Before I updated drivers I was always getting 12.3k but after update I'm getting 11.3 ~ 11.4 but as I said I was able to get 12.3k with new drivers only once.


I'm sure you already tried DDU to clean up. If not yet, please try it. By any chance, did you see if the clocks were throttling / dropping when you get 11.3k -ish scores?


----------



## xPvn

Hey guys, just wanted to confirm that for the

EVGA 03G-P4-2883-KR G-SYNC Support GeForce GTX 780 Ti Superclocked 3GB 384-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487001

I would use the following bios?
GTX 780 Reference
[*] 80.80.30.00.80

I checked GPU-Z and Bios seems the same, and my card isn't an ACX, but reference.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> I'm sure you already tried DDU to clean up. If not yet, please try it. By any chance, did you see if the clocks were throttling / dropping when you get 11.3k -ish scores?


I have not tried it yet but when I install the drivers, I always choose to do clean install. My card boost to 1351mhz and no it's not throttling as I have gpu-z running and see my clocks. My card EVGA GTX 780ti K|NGP|IN edition with EK waterblock.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> I have not tried it yet but when I install the drivers, I always choose to do clean install. My card boost to 1351mhz and no it's not throttling as I have gpu-z running and see my clocks. My card EVGA GTX 780ti K|NGP|IN edition with EK waterblock.


i would try the clean-up via DDU...just to rule out any possible driver-related issue.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> i would try the clean-up via DDU...just to rule out any possible driver-related issue.


I will give it a try right now


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> i would try the clean-up via DDU...just to rule out any possible driver-related issue.


Gpu is throttling now. Temps are around 40c


----------



## vilius572

Oh and btw nvidia control panel won't save settings anymore.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Gpu is throttling now. Temps are around 40c
> 
> Oh and btw nvidia control panel won't save settings anymore.


throttling at ~40c? That seem a little weird. At what clock / voltage btw?

Mine works OK, both on windows 8.1 and 7. If the newer driver gives headache, i would immediately roll back. I didn't see any perf improvement anyways...at least not in any games i play.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> throttling at ~40c? That seem a little weird. At what clock / voltage btw?
> 
> Mine works OK, both on windows 8.1 and 7. If the newer driver gives headache, i would immediately roll back. I didn't see any perf improvement anyways...at least not in any games i play.


card is running at 1325mhz (1351mhz boost) and 1850mhz on memory. Voltage are 1.21v but multimeter shows 1.35v (this is normal for kingpin card) I might roll back if I don't fix the issue


----------



## vilius572

Take a look http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5653040


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Take a look http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5653040


yeah, definitely something is wrong. how about in other synthetic benchmarks, are the results the same (low) ?


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> yeah, definitely something is wrong. how about in other synthetic benchmarks, are the results the same (low) ?


I haven't tried anything else than 3dmark yet but I will try tomorrow because I have to go now


----------



## TobbbeSWE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vicirenai*
> 
> I think youre getting the same problem with the one I had. Yes, I also put my 780 Ti under water, and I used EK's full cover blocks. I believe that even with the waterblocks (or, if I applied the tim incorrectly although I followed EK's instructions to the letter) the VRMs is not exactly liking the abuse from the voltages I put the card under.
> 
> Already sent my card to evga, hopefully the RMA gets approved..


Check out my 780Ti's. I have been overvolting my two cards as high as *1.45v* the vrm's still hold up on both cards. Even tried gaming for a few hours. Hehe looking for a reason to buy the GM200 cards..








The reason my card doesn't melt is all my extra heatpads between the waterblock and backplate.

*13772p* Firestrike

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3310228

Core clock *1 529 MHz*
Memory bus clock 1 974 MHz

Check out this link for the volt mod. http://www.overclock.net/t/1478066/nvidia-gtx-780ti-hard-volt-mod/80_20#post_23181505


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Wonder is the bios is holding the cards back? The graphics score looks a little low for 1500MHz.


----------



## romanlegion13th

i have one 780ti classified but thinking of buying a second reference 780ti to run in SLI can pick a second hand one up on eBay for £300, I have atx bored 350d corair case so the reference should help with temp..

is it a bad idear to run to diffrent brand 780ti's in SLI?


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Wonder is the bios is holding the cards back? The graphics score looks a little low for 1500MHz.


what was your highest bench with your old titan and clock speeds?


----------



## TobbbeSWE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Wonder is the bios is holding the cards back? The graphics score looks a little low for 1500MHz.


Yeah i've heard that from a few friends that oc alot. The bios? hmm dont now.. it's a skyn3t bios. Is there any restrictions/bottlenecks in that bios that you now of?

The score was made offline with a 1hour old Win 8.1 SSD install , 4.7ghz 4930k with 2133 cl9 16GB memory.
Nothing more that the OC software and benchmarks.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> what was your highest bench with your old titan and clock speeds?


Clock speed was 1541MHz:

*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1872175*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TobbbeSWE*
> 
> Yeah i've heard that from a few friends that oc alot. The bios? hmm dont now.. it's a skyn3t bios. Is there any restrictions/bottlenecks in that bios that you now of?
> 
> The score was made offline with a 1hour old Win 8.1 SSD install , 4.7ghz 4930k with 2133 cl9 16GB memory.
> Nothing more that the OC software and benchmarks.


Maybe it's windows 8.1 then, not sure.









Pretty nice job on the soldering and modding!


----------



## TobbbeSWE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Clock speed was 1541MHz:
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1872175*
> Maybe it's windows 8.1 then, not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty nice job on the soldering and modding!


Your pysics score was far greater than mine, maybe that did it for you.
Was it a 5.3Ghz on that cpu?


----------



## xPvn

Hey guys, EVGA is currently showing clock as 1365 during a benchmark at 1.2 volts, stock bios.
However GPU-Z is showing 1221 clock, and 1287 Boost.








Would someone mind please explaining this, I'm a tad confused.

Also, Would there be any benefit in actually installing a custom bios and overvolting to about 1.25v, and changing the power target to about 125%.
I have the 780Ti hooked to a Corsair H55, with the Kraken G10.
However I'm worried that the VRMS may not have adequate cooling even with the mini heatsinks and a fan spinning on them at 2600 RPM.
Also, I'd actually like to hold onto the card for another 2-3 years. If I were to over volt and power target to 125%, would I still have a solid working card by the end of those 2-3 years?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xPvn*
> 
> Hey guys, EVGA is currently showing clock as 1365 during a benchmark at 1.2 volts, stock bios.
> However GPU-Z is showing 1221 clock, and 1287 Boost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would someone mind please explaining this, I'm a tad confused.
> 
> Also, Would there be any benefit in actually installing a custom bios and overvolting to about 1.25v, and changing the power target to about 125%.
> I have the 780Ti hooked to a Corsair H55, with the Kraken G10.
> However I'm worried that the VRMS may not have adequate cooling even with the mini heatsinks and a fan spinning on them at 2600 RPM.
> Also, I'd actually like to hold onto the card for another 2-3 years. If I were to over volt and power target to 125%, would I still have a solid working card by the end of those 2-3 years?


look at gpu-z's sensor tab and compare them as the front page clocks of gpu-z are base values and your card can boost higher.


----------



## darwing

Hey everyone, just wondering if any of you have dual 780TI's and are able to run 4k games at a reasonable rate?

is there any tweeking Im going to have to do besides the standard overclocking ? they will be water cooled as well


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> Hey everyone, just wondering if any of you have dual 780TI's and are able to run 4k games at a reasonable rate?
> 
> is there any tweeking Im going to have to do besides the standard overclocking ? they will be water cooled as well


Eh it depends some games can't do 4k or ultra based on memory size at 4k and some can.


----------



## Shtopor

Tried to measure the temperature of MSI 780Ti Gaming LE VRM with pyrometer








1150Mhz/7200Mhz, 1.15V without and with additional fan:


----------



## Canson

Guys i have a weird problem .

I have Asus GTX 780Ti Reference Card and i am using the sk3net bios which is GTX 780 Asus 80.80.30.00.01 skyn3t-Ti-vBios-Asus.zip (is that right bios for my card?)

Now to the problem. Gpu-z says 1240MHz but Evga Precision Sensor say 1226MHz.

Doesn't sk3net bios disable boost? Why dont i get 1240MHz? Can anyone help me?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canson*
> 
> Guys i have a weird problem .
> 
> I have Asus GTX 780Ti Reference Card and i am using the sk3net bios which is GTX 780 Asus 80.80.30.00.01 skyn3t-Ti-vBios-Asus.zip (is that right bios for my card?)
> 
> Now to the problem. Gpu-z says 1240MHz but Evga Precision Sensor say 1226MHz.
> 
> Doesn't sk3net bios disable boost? Why dont i get 1240MHz? Can anyone help me?


Is K-boost enabled in PrecisionX? I would recommend using the 4.2.1 version with 780 Ti cards.


----------



## Canson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Is K-boost enabled in PrecisionX? I would recommend using the 4.2.1 version with 780 Ti cards.


I tried with K-boost enabled and installed 4.2.1 and it made it worse







Gpu stuck on 544Mhz when using gpu-z bench test.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canson*
> 
> I tried with K-boost enabled and installed 4.2.1 and it made it worse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gpu stuck on 544Mhz when using gpu-z bench test.


Strange, did you re-boot after enabling K-boost?

You might also want to use DDU to uninstall the existing driver, re-install it, then re-apply K-boost and try again.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canson*
> 
> Guys i have a weird problem .
> 
> I have Asus GTX 780Ti Reference Card and i am using the sk3net bios which is GTX 780 Asus 80.80.30.00.01 skyn3t-Ti-vBios-Asus.zip (is that right bios for my card?)
> 
> Now to the problem. Gpu-z says 1240MHz but Evga Precision Sensor say 1226MHz.
> 
> Doesn't sk3net bios disable boost? Why dont i get 1240MHz? Can anyone help me?


clock frequency is, i think, by 13mhz increment. Try bumping by 1 or 2 mhz more and see if it changes. 1226 is odd though.

compare EVGA reading vs GPU-Z reading on Sensor tab


----------



## Nichismo

so who else out there is encountering people claiming that the 970s are now much faster than the totally super old 780 tis simply because of synthetic benchmarks and a few driver updates?

Im new to overclocking GPU's still, do I need a classy in order to change the voltage?


----------



## Canson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Strange, did you re-boot after enabling K-boost?
> 
> You might also want to use DDU to uninstall the existing driver, re-install it, then re-apply K-boost and try again.


I tried to reflash my bios and reinstall drivers 347.25 with DDU uninstall. Still same thing. This is strange.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> clock frequency is, i think, by 13mhz increment. Try bumping by 1 or 2 mhz more and see if it changes. 1226 is odd though.
> 
> compare EVGA reading vs GPU-Z reading on Sensor tab


I did bump up by 1mhz and Evga sensor and gpu-z sensor shows 1227mhz when benching.

Gpu-z info shows Boost 1241mhz.

Guys did i flash the right bios for my Asus Reference Card?

I used GTX 780 Asus 80.80.30.00.01 skyn3t-Ti-vBios-Asus.zip


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> so who else out there is encountering people claiming that the 970s are now much faster than the totally super old 780 tis simply because of synthetic benchmarks and a few driver updates?
> 
> Im new to overclocking GPU's still, do I need a classy in order to change the voltage?


Who would want to buy a 970: GeForce GTX 970 Memory Issue Fully Explained - Nvidia's Response

... and: Nvidia: We will not boost GeForce GTX 970 performance with drivers


----------



## Jasonbla20

Hey guys,

I just barely posted this in the Nvidia section, but I meant to post it here. I just got into water cooling during my break in between semesters - I bough Swiftech's H 240-x expandable all in one cooler, and a koolance waterblock for my reference PCB MSI gaming 780 ti. Yesterday, I found a good deal on an EVGA 780 ti classified, so I bought it. My goal is to SLI the two cards and get them both under water. Does anyone have experience with water cooling cards of different heights? I'm still waiting for the Classified to come, so I haven't physically been able to layout how I think it should work yet. I'm thinking if I have a few slots in between the cards, I can rig up something. Any advice would be helpful!

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## darwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> Who would want to buy a 970: GeForce GTX 970 Memory Issue Fully Explained - Nvidia's Response
> 
> ... and: Nvidia: We will not boost GeForce GTX 970 performance with drivers


HAHAHAHA OMG THAT GIF!!! LOL omg what is that from??


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> Who would want to buy a 970: GeForce GTX 970 Memory Issue Fully Explained - Nvidia's Response
> 
> ... and: Nvidia: We will not boost GeForce GTX 970 performance with drivers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHA OMG THAT GIF!!! LOL omg what is that from??
Click to expand...

i think he made that one but yeah a lot of people were fooled lol. I kept saying that that gpu was to gimped for 4gb lol so guessi was was right


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> HAHAHAHA OMG THAT GIF!!! LOL omg what is that from??


It's not my creation.

@new username wanted (Nvidicks) used it on wccftech.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> HAHAHAHA OMG THAT GIF!!! LOL omg what is that from??
> 
> 
> 
> It's not my creation.
> 
> @new username wanted (Nvidicks) used it on wccftech.
Click to expand...

lol amd http://wccftech.com/amd-offering-discounts-gtx-970-owners-memory-controversy/


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol amd http://wccftech.com/amd-offering-discounts-gtx-970-owners-memory-controversy/


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol amd http://wccftech.com/amd-offering-discounts-gtx-970-owners-memory-controversy/
Click to expand...

that it does. I wonder if they will update the driver so we can still use DX12 even though they nerfed our performance. this would mean they would have to unnerf us.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> that it does. I wonder if they will update the driver so we can still use DX12 even though they nerfed our performance. this would mean they would have to unnerf us.


It's hard to tell, because they possible try to get us to upgrade to the next-gen again.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> that it does. I wonder if they will update the driver so we can still use DX12 even though they nerfed our performance. this would mean they would have to unnerf us.
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to tell, because they possible try to get us to upgrade to the next-gen again.
Click to expand...

thats what i'm thinking though we could sue for false advertisement then as they said all dx11 gpu's would get dx12 so they would have to un nerf us then update us the renerf again.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> thats what i'm thinking though we could sue for false advertisement then as they said all dx11 gpu's would get dx12 so they would have to un nerf us then update us the renerf again.


Maybe they only slow the older gen's down ?

I bought on purpose the 780-Ti's, because I had a funny feeling about the upcoming 900-Series back then and it looks like that it was not really the wrong choice.

It will take some time, before we will see DX12-AAA-Titles and then we can have a look what the market has on offer.

For the moment I will have enough power for BF:Hardline and who knows if the next title of the franchise will already use DX12.

I play not only BF, but it's pretty much the most demanding title I play.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> thats what i'm thinking though we could sue for false advertisement then as they said all dx11 gpu's would get dx12 so they would have to un nerf us then update us the renerf again.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they only slow the older gen's down ?
> 
> I bought on purpose the 780-Ti's, because I had a funny feeling about the upcoming 900-Series back then and it looks like that it was not really the wrong choice.
> 
> It will take some time, before we will see DX12-AAA-Titles and then we can have a look what the market has on offer.
> 
> For the moment I will have enough power for BF:Hardline and who knows if the next title of the franchise will already use DX12.
> 
> I play not only BF, but it's pretty much the most demanding title I play.
Click to expand...

BF can't be affected too much as they put most of the games dependence on cpu. I think it will be more of a slowdown.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> BF can't be affected too much as they put most of the games dependence on cpu. I think it will be more of a slowdown.


Yeah, could be.


----------



## sircuddles

Anyone have issues with Overboost not working in Precision X? It keeps the GPU clock at 700 Mhz or so, even though it's getting 1.3v.

Also I think my wall is +230/+150, any higher above that on the core causes crashes (with overvolt set to +.75). Anything I can do to get it higher or is this just the roof I have to live with?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> It's hard to tell, because they possible try to get us to upgrade to the next-gen again.


Oh I'll upgrade... to BIG MAX. Not gonna play the GTX 980 "game"; just say NO.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Oh I'll upgrade... to BIG MAX. Not gonna play the GTX 980 "game"; just say NO.


Yeah, no point to side-grade, at least not for me.


----------



## kertsz

Hello, I wanted to ask you for help. I flashed my 780Ti VGA with this bios:

skyn3t-Ti-vBios.zip

My question is if I can edit the rom with KeplerBiosTweaker.

I did once, but the PC does not start correctly, so that the modified rom did not serve me.

You can edit these rom ?.

Thanks and regards.


----------



## cona

Just picked up two Evga GTX 780 Ti hydro's today, No one was interested in buying them at my local store as the new 980's are out.
Picked them both up for $770 usd!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kertsz*
> 
> Hello, I wanted to ask you for help. I flashed my 780Ti VGA with this bios:
> 
> skyn3t-Ti-vBios.zip
> 
> My question is if I can edit the rom with KeplerBiosTweaker.
> 
> I did once, but the PC does not start correctly, so that the modified rom did not serve me.
> 
> You can edit these rom ?.
> 
> Thanks and regards.


It can be done however skyn3t bios are usually good as is.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cona*
> 
> Just picked up two Evga GTX 780 Ti hydro's today, No one was interested in buying them at my local store as the new 980's are out.
> Picked them both up for $770 usd!


sweet deal.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cona*
> 
> Just picked up two Evga GTX 780 Ti hydro's today, No one was interested in buying them at my local store as the new 980's are out.
> Picked them both up for $770 usd!


yeah, same here. I'm tempted to pickup a 3rd 780 Ti at a local store, only the messy roads caused by yesterday's storm is keeping me sitting at home all day.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasonbla20*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I just barely posted this in the Nvidia section, but I meant to post it here. I just got into water cooling during my break in between semesters - I bough Swiftech's H 240-x expandable all in one cooler, and a koolance waterblock for my reference PCB MSI gaming 780 ti. Yesterday, I found a good deal on an EVGA 780 ti classified, so I bought it. My goal is to SLI the two cards and get them both under water. Does anyone have experience with water cooling cards of different heights? I'm still waiting for the Classified to come, so I haven't physically been able to layout how I think it should work yet. I'm thinking if I have a few slots in between the cards, I can rig up something. Any advice would be helpful!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jason


I'll soon do the same, but if you get it done before I do, please tell us how it went


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cona*
> 
> Just picked up two Evga GTX 780 Ti hydro's today, No one was interested in buying them at my local store as the new 980's are out.
> Picked them both up for $770 usd!


Nice.







It's tempting to look for a second card for SLi at those prices.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> It can be done however skyn3t bios are usually good as is.
> sweet deal.


I will say this. They are good, but I could not run FS at anything higher than 1254 on my card with his BIOS. My own custom BIOS (modded using KBT 1.27 and based on the same version of Palit's default BOIS) passed FS at 1293 three times in a row.

My BIOS was: 1) Locked at 1.212v, 2) 600W TDP limit, 3) cross ref'd boost and voltage tabs to ensure max voltage at given multis.

I used PrecisionX 4.2.1 in both cases BTW.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I will say this. They are good, but I could not run FS at anything higher than 1254 on my card with his BIOS. My own custom BIOS (modded using *KPT 1.27* and based on the same version of Palit's default BOIS) passed FS at 1293 three times in a row.
> 
> My BIOS was: 1) Locked at 1.212v, 2) 600W TDP limit, 3) cross ref'd boost and voltage tabs to ensure max voltage at given multis.
> 
> I used PrecisionX 4.2.1 in both cases BTW.


you mean KBT 1.27?

On your own modded bios, did you actually gain FS score relatively on 1293?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> you mean KBT 1.27?
> 
> On your own modded bios, did you actually gain FS score relatively on 1293?


Yes, score went up to 11599... up about 150.







Fixed to KBT in the OP..


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Yes, score went up to 11599... up about 150.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed to KBT in the OP..


cool, was that graphics score increase?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> cool, was that graphics score increase?


That was the overall benchmark increase for FS. Everything else was the same except the GPU OC. I don't have the link right now (at work), but I do have it at home. I can verify it later.


----------



## AEBus

Hi guys. I have gv-n78tghz-3gd model (80.80.30.00.20) and don't find skynet bios for mine gpu
What bios should I choose?


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AEBus*
> 
> Hi guys. I have gv-n78tghz-3gd model (80.80.30.00.20) and don't find skynet bios for mine gpu
> What bios should I choose?


Have a look here: Click

Double-check the model number.

Checked it and it's the same, so it should work.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> That was the overall benchmark increase for FS. Everything else was the same except the GPU OC. I don't have the link right now (at work), but I do have it at home. I can verify it later.


Okay, no worries. I might ask for a copy of your modded bios should i find a good deal on a jetstream 780 ti







BTW, I just checked you should get about 400-500 more points @1293mhz (?) I could be wrong though.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Okay, no worries. I might ask for a copy of your modded bios should i find a good deal on a jetstream 780 ti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I just checked you should get about 400-500 more points @1293mhz (?) I could be wrong though.


I'm running Win8.1 which supposedly scores lower. That could be the reason. I'm not really a benchmarking ho to be honest.


----------



## Nichismo

man I cant decide if I should get a 3rd card or not. the performance im getting at 3240x1920 is great, and im sure many would be content with it, but since the 144hz was more important when building this setup, im craving just a tad more performance.....

its just impossible to get a clear consensus on this. Many people tell me that a 3rd card isn't worth it performance wise, because the scaling supposedly isnt great... Whereas other people disagree in yet still don't recommend a 3rd card for me in particular due to the 3GB vram being the culprit, not lack of power. And then theres the obvious reverse end of the spectrum, where people tell me what I have is fine, and that a 3rd card isnt worth the "price-performance" ratio (which im not worried about). Ive seen enough 4k setups running 780tis to show me its certainly capable, but then again thats not necessarily very informing in regards to my particular desires....

Ive got 40 pci lanes too.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-X3-*
> 
> But isn't valley an extremely GPU limited benchmark? I mean there shouldn't be a 5 FPS difference (which is definitely something) by having a faster CPU if your current one is enough for it (and as I mentioned earlier, overclocking my CPU virtually did nothing). Could just Windows 8.1 Pro be a crappy OS for benchmarks? Think I've seen people in here talking about it.


Old post but yes win8.1 is so far bad for benching

Most games as smoother, but benches seem to suffer.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I'm running Win8.1 which supposedly scores lower. That could be the reason. I'm not really a benchmarking ho to be honest.


yeah, ~40mhz won't really do much in terms of gaming, probably ~3-5fps increase at best...and gains are more realized only at lower resolutions
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> man I cant decide if I should get a 3rd card or not. the performance im getting at 3240x1920 is great, and im sure many would be content with it, but since the 144hz was more important when building this setup, im craving just a tad more performance.....
> 
> its just impossible to get a clear consensus on this. Many people tell me that a 3rd card isn't worth it performance wise, because the scaling supposedly isnt great... Whereas other people disagree in yet still don't recommend a 3rd card for me in particular due to the 3GB vram being the culprit, not lack of power. And then theres the obvious reverse end of the spectrum, where people tell me what I have is fine, and that a 3rd card isnt worth the "price-performance" ratio (which im not worried about). Ive seen enough 4k setups running 780tis to show me its certainly capable, but then again thats not necessarily very informing in regards to my particular desires....
> 
> Ive got 40 pci lanes too.


I believe you already have all the information to make the decision. People would just thrown in their opinions based on experience and/or guesswork. Keep to your objective and don't let the 'noise' get you off track.


----------



## fishingfanatic

Well Nichismo if you bench then a 3rd card helps some, more than b4 they tweaked their benchmarks for the multi gpu issue, but not a lot

more imho from experience.

I would stick with 2 gpus, it gives you the most performance increase( or bang for your buck) with the 1 added gpu over adding a 3rd or 4th

as well.

Another thing to consider is if you have a system set up for multi gpus is the power supply. Will you need another due to needed pci-e

plugs or additional power?

An example, to run 3 or more 780 ti kpes I needed a 2nd psu just for the pci-e plugs. The kpes had 3 8 pin plugs, so another psu was

daisy-chained to make it work.

FF


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> yeah, ~40mhz won't really do much in terms of gaming, probably ~3-5fps increase at best...and gains are more realized only at lower resolutions


FWIW, I game at 1228 MHz.







I just wanted to see what the card could do on air, with that 3-slot giant cooler.








I could not get it to pass FS at 1306, although I'm sure it could with more vcore.


----------



## Asus11

will be a second ti in my rig in a few days..

when I can be bothered to strip it and fit the block etc etc


----------



## cona

Hey guys, bit of a noob question, Just wanted to know something before flashing the skyn3t bios; will i have any issues installing future Nvidia drivers?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cona*
> 
> Hey guys, bit of a noob question, Just wanted to know something before flashing the skyn3t bios; will i have any issues installing future Nvidia drivers?


no, but you'll probably want to flush them after flashing.


----------



## cona

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> no, but you'll probably want to flush them after flashing.


Yep that makes sense, Thanks for the help.


----------



## cona

Ok, So I flashed the skyn3t bios for My Evga 780 ti hydro (80.80.34.00.80). However when I go to overclock my card, It wont go above the stock core clock speed.......So I switched back to the stock bios and tested the a core over-clock (250mhz odd on the core) and the overclock was working fine.

Is there some setting I have to disable/enable the skynet bios to allow for core overclock? I am able to overclock the memory and increase the power target above 110%, just not the core.
K boost was disabled via PrecisionX.

Edit - I just noticed my cards are B1 revisions. - would that make a difference?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cona*
> 
> Ok, So I flashed the skyn3t bios for My Evga 780 ti hydro (80.80.34.00.80). However when I go to overclock my card, It wont go above the stock core clock speed.......So I switched back to the stock bios and tested the a core over-clock (250mhz odd on the core) and the overclock was working fine.
> 
> Is there some setting I have to disable/enable the skynet bios to allow for core overclock? I am able to overclock the memory and increase the power target above 110%, just not the core.
> K boost was disabled via PrecisionX.
> 
> Edit - I just noticed my cards are B1 revisions. - would that make a difference?


i would reinstall the drivers (including px) to make sure software isn't causing this.

All 780 ti are b1, by the way.


----------



## cona

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> i would reinstall the drivers (including px) to make sure software isn't causing this.
> 
> All 780 ti are b1, by the way.


Ahh ok, After doing an un-install of all associated gpu overclocking software, a clean install of the latest drivers and then a re-install of my overclocking software proved to be successful.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> It can be done however skyn3t bios are usually good as is.
> sweet deal.
> 
> 
> 
> I will say this. They are good, but I could not run FS at anything higher than 1254 on my card with his BIOS. My own custom BIOS (modded using KBT 1.27 and based on the same version of Palit's default BOIS) passed FS at 1293 three times in a row.
> 
> My BIOS was: 1) Locked at 1.212v, 2) 600W TDP limit, 3) cross ref'd boost and voltage tabs to ensure max voltage at given multis.
> 
> I used PrecisionX 4.2.1 in both cases BTW.
Click to expand...

i can understand that as you modded the way its supposed to be done as i recommend and yeah skyn3t tends to be a little conservative sometimes.


----------



## rationalthinking

Anyone have luck running stable on any driver update since 344.75?

Even a successful installation of the most recent drivers since the release of 344.75 on 11-18-14 might be considered a miracle by the Vatican.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Anyone have luck running stable on any driver update since 344.75?
> 
> Even a successful installation of the most recent drivers since the release of 344.75 on 11-18-14 might be considered a miracle by the Vatican.


347.25 has been running fine for me.
I always do a manual uninstall first, using Bradley's guide:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1150443/how-to-remove-your-nvidia-gpu-drivers#post15432476


----------



## skupples

haven't had any serious driver issues in many years.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Anyone have luck running stable on any driver update since 344.75?
> 
> Even a successful installation of the most recent drivers since the release of 344.75 on 11-18-14 might be considered a miracle by the Vatican.


I'm on 347.09, the one right before the latest driver, and it's fine.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> haven't had any serious driver issues in many years.


sounds like you haven't been to the red team for years


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I'm on 347.09, the one right before the latest driver, and it's fine.


V347.25 seems to be crap, because it straight crashes my stable OC's from previous driver's.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I'm on 347.09, the one right before the latest driver, and it's fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V347.25 seems to be crap, because it straight crashes my stable OC's from previous driver's.
Click to expand...

Strange, mine weren't affected at all.
But, as they say, y.m.m.v.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Strange, mine weren't affected at all.
> But, as they say, y.m.m.v.


Only my OC's + Benchmarks were effected.

I had no issues when gaming, but I usually game @stock-clock's.

The latest GeForce-Experience played-up as well, because it didn't recognize my games + LED's not working and Streaming was not available as well.

I got that issues sorted by installing a very old version and then updating again to the latest version.

Edit:

I went back to v347.09 again and Heaven + Valley ran without any crashes, so it's the driver for me.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> sounds like you haven't been to the red team for years


----------



## darwing

okay so how do I overclock these puppies ? A fresh new watercooled system



ZOTAC GeForce GTX 780 Ti AMP
GeForce GTX 780 Ti

running at 20 degrees


----------



## cona

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> okay so how do I overclock these puppies ? A fresh new watercooled system
> 
> 
> 
> ZOTAC GeForce GTX 780 Ti AMP
> GeForce GTX 780 Ti
> 
> running at 20 degrees


I cant tell if your being sarcastic or not, as you have had some pretty good hardware and I am surprised you have never overclocked your hardware before..

nevertheless,
Set the power target to 110%, and start bumping up the core clock and the memory clock.

Start with an average overclock and increase from there
Eg
CPU clock +100 MHz
Mem clock +450 MHz

Download a benchmark tool, I like to use UNIGINE's Heaven 4.0.
https://unigine.com/products/heaven/download/

Run a full test, if it passes, bump up the clocks until your happy. Or OC till you reach instability, then back your clocks off.

I go up in increments of 20mhz for the core and 50mhz for the mem. Once you reach instability or heat issues (which i doubt you will). Back the clocks off in 10mhz increments.

Just remember your OC may be stable in synthetic benchmarks, but may not be in some games/tasks.


----------



## z0ki

I'm not sure who remember some of my posts a couple of weeks ago about this massive headache of an issue ever since I got my second 780 Ti classified.

I feel like this constant lock ups of my pc and due to my 1200axi PSU. Can someone confirm if this is the root cause of my issue?

I have my 3930K oc'ed to 4.5ghz @ 1.34v and my ram at 1.5v, and my two gpu's at 1300mhz (or so) at around 1.3000v each.

Would this be maxing out the corsair ax1200i? I just put my cpu/ram to stock and haven't had a lock up (yet, still testing) so could this be an issue?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## cona

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> I'm not sure who remember some of my posts a couple of weeks ago about this massive headache of an issue ever since I got my second 780 Ti classified.
> 
> I feel like this constant lock ups of my pc and due to my 1200axi PSU. Can someone confirm if this is the root cause of my issue?
> 
> I have my 3930K oc'ed to 4.5ghz @ 1.34v and my ram at 1.5v, and my two gpu's at 1300mhz (or so) at around 1.3000v each.
> 
> Would this be maxing out the corsair ax1200i? I just put my cpu/ram to stock and haven't had a lock up (yet, still testing) so could this be an issue?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


A 1200w psu is ample for that set-up. When you mean 'lock-up' , are you getting a BSOD? Sound loop? or is it just freezing. Does the computer remain powered when this happens or does it shut down?


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cona*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> I'm not sure who remember some of my posts a couple of weeks ago about this massive headache of an issue ever since I got my second 780 Ti classified.
> 
> I feel like this constant lock ups of my pc and due to my 1200axi PSU. Can someone confirm if this is the root cause of my issue?
> 
> I have my 3930K oc'ed to 4.5ghz @ 1.34v and my ram at 1.5v, and my two gpu's at 1300mhz (or so) at around 1.3000v each.
> 
> Would this be maxing out the corsair ax1200i? I just put my cpu/ram to stock and haven't had a lock up (yet, still testing) so could this be an issue?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> A 1200w psu is ample for that set-up. When you mean 'lock-up' , are you getting a BSOD? Sound loop? or is it just freezing. Does the computer remain powered when this happens or does it shut down?
Click to expand...

I would play a game, then it would just completely lock up (sound loop) and i can't get back to desktop at all. I would then need to do a reset. No BDOD. The last lockup I left it for around 5 minutes to see if a dump file will generate but it just gets stuck.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## cona

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> I would play a game, then it would just completely lock up (sound loop) and i can't get back to desktop at all. I would then need to do a reset. No BDOD. The last lockup I left it for around 5 minutes to see if a dump file will generate but it just gets stuck.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Ok I have had a similar problem before. Try this.
Open device manager,
Navigate to sound, video
Right-click and disable all audio devices except the one for your actual audio output.

restart said game and test.


----------



## skupples

yeah, that's a pretty typical driver crash, just gotta figure out which one it is.. Lockup & sound loop is almost always Nv driver failure.

I would just reformat your OS, if it keeps happening.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cona*
> 
> Ok I have had a similar problem before. Try this.
> Open device manager,
> Navigate to sound, video
> Right-click and disable all audio devices except the one for your actual audio output.
> 
> restart said game and test.


I already had the two High Definition Audio Controller's disabled as shown in the image, but not the NVIDIA Virtual Audio Device

I am about to try this now. I'll report back shortly.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> yeah, that's a pretty typical driver crash, just gotta figure out which one it is.. Lockup & sound loop is almost always Nv driver failure.
> 
> I would just reformat your OS, if it keeps happening.


I've probably reformatted over 10 times in the past 2 months mate lol







such a pain...


----------



## darwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cona*
> 
> I cant tell if your being sarcastic or not, as you have had some pretty good hardware and I am surprised you have never overclocked your hardware before..
> 
> nevertheless,
> Set the power target to 110%, and start bumping up the core clock and the memory clock.
> 
> Start with an average overclock and increase from there
> Eg
> CPU clock +100 MHz
> Mem clock +450 MHz
> 
> Download a benchmark tool, I like to use UNIGINE's Heaven 4.0.
> https://unigine.com/products/heaven/download/
> 
> Run a full test, if it passes, bump up the clocks until your happy. Or OC till you reach instability, then back your clocks off.
> 
> I go up in increments of 20mhz for the core and 50mhz for the mem. Once you reach instability or heat issues (which i doubt you will). Back the clocks off in 10mhz increments.
> 
> Just remember your OC may be stable in synthetic benchmarks, but may not be in some games/tasks.


LOL thank you, actually I have overclocked my video cards before, but never had these up and running, now I do







so each card is different, I used to have my 7970 water cooled and was able to get it pretty stable at a really good overclock.

regarding SLI, I've never had this before so I don't know how it works really, will be having to watch some videos. I know the top card does the majority of the work for scaling which is why I put the AMP OC card in slot 1 as it is factory overclocked.

when you have two cards, do you need to find each sweet spot individually? because obviously the AMP card most likely wont OC as much as the stock due to its already overclocked...

I'm going to run 3d mark to see where my base is then Ill work from there,

what games on a single monitor can push two of these cards? I'm fairly certain I will need to go to 4k to push these as BF4 doesn't do anything on 1 monitor at 1080P...


----------



## cona

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> LOL thank you, actually I have overclocked my video cards before, but never had these up and running, now I do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so each card is different, I used to have my 7970 water cooled and was able to get it pretty stable at a really good overclock.
> 
> regarding SLI, I've never had this before so I don't know how it works really, will be having to watch some videos. I know the top card does the majority of the work for scaling which is why I put the AMP OC card in slot 1 as it is factory overclocked.
> 
> when you have two cards, do you need to find each sweet spot individually? because obviously the AMP card most likely wont OC as much as the stock due to its already overclocked...
> 
> I'm going to run 3d mark to see where my base is then Ill work from there,
> 
> what games on a single monitor can push two of these cards? I'm fairly certain I will need to go to 4k to push these as BF4 doesn't do anything on 1 monitor at 1080P...


No that's not how it works, both cards will clock to the speed of the lowest clocked card (at stock clocks) you don't overclock one card at a different speed to the other, they will mirror each other. With overclocking, you set the overclocks for both cards, otherwise the overclock is pointless. You best overclock in sli = the best overclock of your slowest card.


----------



## cona

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> _Snip_


If the sound disabling does not work, bring your cards back to stock clocks, some games do not like overclocking.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cona*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> _Snip_
> 
> 
> 
> If the sound disabling does not work, bring your cards back to stock clocks, some games do not like overclocking.
Click to expand...

Will try it in a few minutes just bad to pop down to the shops quickly.

Well I know these games worked fine with my first 780 ti classy that was heavily overclocked to around 1478mhz. I only play the battlefield franchise, iRacing, pCars, Assetto Corsa. Soon as I added a second it's all gone to crap. My second card can't even do 1300mhz! Was so angry

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## skupples

then RMA the funky card!


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> then RMA the funky card!


Aren't the 780 ti classifieds discontinued now though? If I go that route I need to then take apart my acrylic build and put the stock cooler on again...







I have the worst luck. Had 3 RIVE's go bad on me, a set of ram 3 PSU's now this one lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## skupples

not sure about down under, but normally stock is held for cards that would still be under warranty, for RMA.

that is some seriously bad luck. Idk if I've had that much dead hardware, my entire life.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> not sure about down under, but normally stock is held for cards that would still be under warranty, for RMA.
> 
> that is some seriously bad luck. Idk if I've had that much dead hardware, my entire life.


Well I had just e-mailed EVGA now so I will see what they respond with. I know I would more or less will need to send it to the states at my own expense. But as I still have warranty from the PC store here in Australia, I could send it to them and then have them send it off so it will work out cheaper for me.

My ex-wife has cursed me mate I know it.. the evil witch...

Do i need to put on the stock cooler with thermal paste/pads again? I'm assuming that would be the case?


----------



## cona

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Do i need to put on the stock cooler with thermal paste/pads again? I'm assuming that would be the case?


Yes defiantly, you need to return the card in its stock configuration.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cona*
> 
> Yes defiantly, you need to return the card in its stock configuration.


Fun lol. Something else I need to learn to now lol.. How to put the original cooler back on lol.

Hopefully they will do cross-ship to here in Australia. Would make my life so much easier


----------



## z0ki

Unbelievable... I just got an email back from evga, they told me your card us 1084mhz and your card can reach 1280~1300MHz, has reached the overclocking requirements, We do not guarantee how much can be overclocked to frequencies.sorry~

Thanks

Nice lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> I'm not sure who remember some of my posts a couple of weeks ago about this massive headache of an issue ever since I got my second 780 Ti classified.
> 
> I feel like this constant lock ups of my pc and due to my 1200axi PSU. Can someone confirm if this is the root cause of my issue?
> 
> I have my 3930K oc'ed to 4.5ghz @ 1.34v and my ram at 1.5v, and my two gpu's at 1300mhz (or so) at around 1.3000v each.
> 
> Would this be maxing out the corsair ax1200i? I just put my cpu/ram to stock and haven't had a lock up (yet, still testing) so could this be an issue?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


I got just over 1000W with my rig and the 3770k @4700MHz @1.435V and my 2x Gigabyte GTX780-Ti-GHz-Edition-3GB @1.313V @1431MHz / 7354MHZ @130% Power-Target @95C Temp-Target @1920x1080.

The Link-Software is quite buggy and sometimes it's better to close it down, but I had on the other hand sometimes better / more stable benchmark-run's with the Link-Software running.

Some games are a bit strange.

I have to down-clock to 50MHz under Stock to be able to play Titanfall without a hard-lock-up.

The GeForce v347.09 let me OC further than the v347.25, which pretty much is straight hard-locking at the same clocks, when benching with Heaven / Valley.

My CPU-OC was bench-stable with much lower voltages, but BF3 / BF4 kept crashing, so I had to up it a bit more.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> I got just over 1000W with my rig and the 3770k @4700MHz @1.435V and my 2x Gigabyte GTX780-Ti-GHz-Edition-3GB @1.313V @1431MHz / 7354MHZ @130% Power-Target @95C Temp-Target @1920x1080.
> 
> The Link-Software is quite buggy and sometimes it's better to close it down, but I had on the other hand sometimes better / more stable benchmark-run's with the Link-Software running.


Yeah i tried the corsair link software once, thought it was garbage lol.

You live in Wynnum? I am litreally 10 minutes from you in Carindale! Small world


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Yeah i tried the corsair link software once, thought it was garbage lol.
> 
> You live in Wynnum? I am litreally 10 minutes from you in Carindale! Small world


Yeah, that's pretty much just down the road.


----------



## cona

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Yeah i tried the corsair link software once, thought it was garbage lol.
> 
> You live in Wynnum? I am litreally 10 minutes from you in Carindale! Small world


Lol that's weird, I live In wynnum too hahaha


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> Yeah, that's pretty much just down the road.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cona*
> 
> Lol that's weird, I live In wynnum too hahaha


Wanna pop over and help me throw my second 780 Ti Classy in a fire?







lol

We're all a stones throw away on a US forum


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cona*
> 
> Lol that's weird, I live In wynnum too hahaha


Wow, another one !









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Wanna pop over and help me throw my second 780 Ti Classy in a fire?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> We're all a stones throw away on a US forum


Your GPU should OC easier than mine !


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cona*
> 
> Lol that's weird, I live In wynnum too hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, another one !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Wanna pop over and help me throw my second 780 Ti Classy in a fire?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> We're all a stones throw away on a US forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your GPU should OC easier than mine !
Click to expand...

Haha..

Well considering I can't even get stable at 1280mhz without throwing a stupid amount of voltage to it I doubt it lol. Needs around 1.38xx just to be stable at such a small OC

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Wanna pop over and help me throw my second 780 Ti Classy in a fire?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> We're all a stones throw away on a US forum


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Haha..
> 
> Well considering I can't even get stable at 1280mhz without throwing a stupid amount of voltage to it I doubt it lol. Needs around 1.38xx just to be stable at such a small OC
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Yeah, that's a bit much.

I had already some artifact's with my max OC, so I doubt that I could push them any further.


----------



## z0ki

WOW! Just tested the second card on it's own, and it locked up with green squares everywhere!

Applied for an RMA and they told me it's normal (not in so many words)

Started to get very frustrated. Tempted to just sell these cards and jump to the other side, but i've always been team green :\

Can't even play at stocks now


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> WOW! Just tested the second card on it's own, and it locked up with green squares everywhere!
> 
> Applied for an RMA and they told me it's normal (not in so many words)
> 
> Started to get very frustrated. Tempted to just sell these cards and jump to the other side, but i've always been team green :\
> 
> Can't even play at stocks now


Before you go red better upgrade to 980's or something.

Did you shut your PC down, turned the PSU off and removed the power cord for some time ?

Additionally press the Power-Button of your PC-Case a few times as well.

The GPU's should go back to normal after that, if you didn't kill something.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> WOW! Just tested the second card on it's own, and it locked up with green squares everywhere!
> 
> Applied for an RMA and they told me it's normal (not in so many words)
> 
> Started to get very frustrated. Tempted to just sell these cards and jump to the other side, but i've always been team green :\
> 
> Can't even play at stocks now
> 
> 
> 
> Before you go red better upgrade to 980's or something.
Click to expand...

Would love to but now I have the fear of having one excellent overclocker one crap one lol. How much do you think I could get for my 780 classy's? With EK nickel blocks and backplate?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Would love to but now I have the fear of having one excellent overclocker one crap one lol. How much do you think I could get for my 780 classy's? With EK nickel blocks and backplate?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


I'm not sure as I never tried to sell water-cooled GPU's. I usually hand my gear down to my wife.

Did you shut your PC down, turned the PSU off and removed the power cord for some time ?

Additionally press the Power-Button of your PC-Case a few times as well.

The GPU's should go back to normal after that, if you didn't kill something.

PS: GeForce v347.52 seems to be out.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> I'm not sure as I never tried to sell water-cooled GPU's. I usually hand my gear down to my wife.
> 
> Did you shut your PC down, turned the PSU off and removed the power cord for some time ?
> 
> Additionally press the Power-Button of your PC-Case a few times as well.
> 
> The GPU's should go back to normal after that, if you didn't kill something.


I'll take a look online and ask on OCAU, if i can get $1100-1200 for both i guess I would take it.. I'll decide what i'll do. Maybe i'll wait til the 980 Ti's are out?

Yeah i rebooted and had a round of bf4 and all seemed ok.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> I'll take a look online and ask on OCAU, if i can get $1100-1200 for both i guess I would take it.. I'll decide what i'll do. Maybe i'll wait til the 980 Ti's are out?
> 
> Yeah i rebooted and had a round of bf4 and all seemed ok.


If you are able to wait for 990's / 980-Ti's, then better wait.

Should give you the extra power to push Hardline on a ROG-Swift.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> I'll take a look online and ask on OCAU, if i can get $1100-1200 for both i guess I would take it.. I'll decide what i'll do. Maybe i'll wait til the 980 Ti's are out?
> 
> Yeah i rebooted and had a round of bf4 and all seemed ok.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are able to wait for 990's / 980-Ti's, then better wait.
> 
> Should give you the extra power to push Hartline on a ROG-Swift.
Click to expand...

Yeah I think I might do that.. I might just settle for 1267-1273mhz as I know it's stable within that range in sli. Would there be much difference between those speeds and say 1300mhz? Or its negligible?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Yeah I think I might do that.. I might just settle for 1267-1273mhz as I know it's stable within that range in sli. Would there be much difference between those speeds and say 1300mhz? Or its negligible?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Doesn't really make a difference when gaming and even in benchmarks you get sometimes higher scores with lower OC's.

I game @Stock-GPU-Clock's (skyn3t-Bios with no Boost @1150MHz / 7000MHz @1.212V) + CPU @4600-4700MHz @1.435V + RAM @2400MHz (10-11-11-28-2T) @1.69V.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Yeah I think I might do that.. I might just settle for 1267-1273mhz as I know it's stable within that range in sli. Would there be much difference between those speeds and say 1300mhz? Or its negligible?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't really make a difference when gaming and even in benchmarks you get sometimes higher scores with lower OC's.
> 
> I game @Stock-GPU-Clock's (skyn3t-Bios with no Boost @1150MHz / 7000MHz @1.212V) + CPU @4600-4700MHz @1.435V + RAM @2400MHz (10-11-11-28-2T) @1.69V.
Click to expand...

So I've been obsessed with trying to get 1300+mhz for nothing? Lol

Are you using the ln2 skyn3t v2?

I'll get the core up a little bit, and go nuts on the memory. Assetto corsa and pCars is somewhat demanding. If I can maintain over 130fps I'll be happy.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## cona

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Haha..
> 
> Well considering I can't even get stable at 1280mhz without throwing a stupid amount of voltage to it I doubt it lol. Needs around 1.38xx just to be stable at such a small OC
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


You could switch to the Ln2 bios and flash skyn3t to see if you can improve your clocks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> So I've been obsessed with trying to get 1300+mhz for nothing? Lol
> 
> Are you using the ln2 skyn3t v2?
> 
> I'll get the core up a little bit, and go nuts on the memory. Assetto corsa and pCars is somewhat demanding. If I can maintain over 130fps I'll be happy.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


What monitor/s are you running? Im using the skynet v2 bios on the Ln2 side. After I flashed the bios, I was able to achieve much higher OC on the core, and a little more on the memory. In all honesty the difference between 1273mhz & 1300mhz is sweet FA. If you want to switch sides, defiantly wait for the red team to release their new gear.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cona*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Haha..
> 
> Well considering I can't even get stable at 1280mhz without throwing a stupid amount of voltage to it I doubt it lol. Needs around 1.38xx just to be stable at such a small OC
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> You could switch to the Ln2 bios and flash skyn3t to see if you can improve your clocks.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> So I've been obsessed with trying to get 1300+mhz for nothing? Lol
> 
> Are you using the ln2 skyn3t v2?
> 
> I'll get the core up a little bit, and go nuts on the memory. Assetto corsa and pCars is somewhat demanding. If I can maintain over 130fps (120hz I meant) I'll be happy.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What monitor/s are you running? Im using the skynet v2 bios on the Ln2 side. After I flashed the bios, I was able to achieve much higher OC on the core, and a little more on the memory. In all honesty the difference between 1273mhz & 1300mhz is sweet FA. If you want to switch sides, defiantly wait for the red team to release their new gear.
Click to expand...

I got them both on ln2 with skyn3t v2







it was the first thing I did lol. The second still overclocks like crap. I obviously got a badly binned chip (bottom of the barrel) I think I need to learn to accept this lol. I have a 120hz Samsung monitor.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## TONSCHUH

I'm not using the ln2-bios.

I use that one here: Click

It was locked in the last section to 350W and I changed it myself to 600W:



That's the max OC I tried so far:



Heaven 4.0 => TONSCHUH --- 3770k @4700MHz ---- 2x Gigabyte GTX780-Ti-GHz-Edition-3GB @1431MHz | 7328MHz ---- 137.8 ---- 3470

Valley 1.0 => TONSCHUH --- i7 3770k @4700MHz --- 2x Gigabyte GTX780-Ti-GHz-Edition-3GB, 1431MHz / 7000MHz --- 129.1 --- 5401

My temp's are ok, but I get artifacts and I can't / don't want to try the hard-mod, because that solder-spot's are just too tiny for me. I'm already lucky that I somehow managed to unlock the 1.313V.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> I got them both on ln2 with skyn3t v2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was the first thing I did lol. The second still overclocks like crap. I obviously got a badly binned chip (bottom of the barrel) I think I need to learn to accept this lol. I have a 120hz Samsung monitor.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


If you play BF on low quality settings, then your stock-setup is enough, if you want to push @120 / 144Hz / fps @1920x1080 @ultra-settings, then you need by far more power.

The Hardline-Beta dipped down to ~98fps with my rig @ultra @1920x1080 and I plan to get a ROG-Swift next, so I will need to upgrade my rig even further.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Wanna pop over and help me throw my second 780 Ti Classy in a fire?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> We're all a stones throw away on a US forum


Canadian forum, eh.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> If you play BF on low quality settings, then your stock-setup is enough, if you want to push @120 / 144Hz / fps @1920x1080 @ultra-settings, then you need by far more power.
> 
> The Hardline-Beta dipped down to ~98fps with my rig @ultra @1920x1080 and I plan to get a ROG-Swift next, so I will need to upgrade my rig even further.


... or maybe we have just to be a bit patient:



DX12 Can Handle 600K Draw Calls, Increasing AMD GPU Performance by 600%

DirectX 12 early tests: 400% performance increase on AMD GPUs, 150% on Nvidia


----------



## skupples

Wait what? Available in the latest win10 preview? I just updated to the new preview at work... I didn't see anything ij the patch notes about DX12.

Either way. DX12 is why I'm not buying new GPUs for another year.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Wait what? Available in the latest win10 preview? I just updated to the new preview at work... I didn't see anything ij the patch notes about DX12.
> 
> Either way. DX12 is why I'm not buying new GPUs for another year.


I'm not sure if it's in the latest pre-view already, because I went back to 8.1, but it will be an Win10-Exclusive later on and will not need complete new GPU's, as it's mainly working as a kind of software-layer.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> I'm not sure if it's in the latest pre-view already, because I went back to 8.1, but it will be an Win10-Exclusive later on and will not need complete new GPU's, as it's mainly working as a kind of software-layer.


It's already been clearly stated that anything before Maxwell won't have support.
They redacted the statement about all DX11 products having some level of support.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> I'm not sure if it's in the latest pre-view already, because I went back to 8.1, but it will be an Win10-Exclusive later on and will not need complete new GPU's, as it's mainly working as a kind of software-layer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's already been clearly stated that anything before Maxwell won't have support.
> They redacted the statement about all DX11 products having some level of support.
Click to expand...

700 series will get it. they will have a riot if not so methinks they will do it.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> ... or maybe we have just to be a bit patient:
> 
> 
> 
> DX12 Can Handle 600K Draw Calls, Increasing AMD GPU Performance by 600%
> 
> DirectX 12 early tests: 400% performance increase on AMD GPUs, 150% on Nvidia


Before the AMD fan bois get too excited, here are the actual numbers:
Quote:


> What's given those results you ask? Well, the website ran Star Swarm Tech Demo on multiple cards from both manufacturers. Nvidia's GTX 980 achieved 26.7 frames-per-second on DirectX 11, and a whopping 66.8 on DirectX 12. As for AMD, the Raden R9 290X managed 8.3 frames-per-second on DirectX 11, and 49.2 on DirectX 12.


So the reason for the 600% claim is due to AMD sucking in the first place with a tiny 8.3 FPS.









Percentages are great, if you like to lie a lot.


----------



## b3h4ppyn0w

Hi.

I've got an evga gtx 780ti sc acx with a asic value of 78,6% that I want to overkclock it futher. I'm using stock bios on the card and can run games at 1264Mhz and ungine valley at 1291MHz and my voltage varies from 1.137 to 1.162V with small peaks att 1.2V. I've like to pass 1300MHz stable on the core but I think that my cards 106% power limit keep it from its potential and "throttling" my card from reaching the maximum 1.212V. I doesn't want to use the skyn3t bios because I want to keep the boost mode and keep the card "as stock as possible" with a "safe" and limited custom modified stock bios, I've changed the voltage limits for the gpu to 1,212V and increased the power- and tdp-limit to 120% / 300w (pci-e 2.0 + 6-pin + 8-pin = 300w) and I like to know if I have to change anything more and if my custom made bios seems safe to try on the card.

I post some images that shows the changes I've done, from the left: Skyn3t, my modified stock bios and stock bios.








EDIT:
My card is a great overclocker and I can already clock my card to 1260Mhz fully stable on 1.162V, 250W tdp and 106% power-target (265W). What I intend to do is a small increase in tdp and power-target so my card wont throttle as much so I can push it to the maximum safe voltage limit at 1.212V and hopefully 1300MHz stable on air, therefore I think a stock bios with an increased tdp and power-target to 300w would be good and "safe" becasue I doesn't want to have a 600w tdp and 300-600W power-target as the skyn3t bios has.

I keep the card stock on common so I can keep the boost function.
The voltage table is stock with gpu voltages set to max 1212.5mV the same maximum as the skyn3t bios but with the stock lowest voltages, the rest of the voltage table is the same on booth skyn3t and stock.
I have a different power table than the skyn3t bios because I only intend to make a small increase in gpu clock not memory therefore I only changed the maximum tdp and power-target from the stock bios.
The boost table is the same on all three bios versions (skyn3t, modified stock and stock).
The boost states is stock and the only difference to skyn3t is that i have keept the boost mode.
The clock states are the same on all three bios versions.

Is there anything else on the power table i should change if I only intend to clock the gpu?
Should I set 300w as booth default and max on the tdp?
Should I keep the default 250W power-target and set maximum at 300w so I get a 120% power-target?
Is there any more changes that has to be done only for clocking the gpu?

The rest of my hardware:
i7 2600k @ 4.5GHz
8GB ram
asus p8p67 deluxe
corsair ax750 80+ gold


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Canadian forum, eh.


I didn't know that either, not that it matters, eh.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Wait what? Available in the latest win10 preview? I just updated to the new preview at work... I didn't see anything ij the patch notes about DX12.
> 
> Either way. DX12 is why I'm not buying new GPUs for another year.


Imo those Titans are a good reason to hold off on new gpus, they're still great cards.
With a sweet 6GB of ram.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It's already been clearly stated that anything before Maxwell won't have support.
> They redacted the statement about all DX11 products having some level of support.


Quote:


> Next Microsoft DirectX Support
> 
> NVIDIA Kepler GPUs of the GeForce 600/700 series support DirectX 12.
> 
> NVIDIA will support the DX12 API on all the DX11-class GPUs it has shipped; these belong to the Fermi, Kepler and Maxwell architectural families.


Source: Click
Quote:


> Microsoft DirectX support
> 
> This series will support DirectX 12, but may not support all features of Direct3D 12.
> 
> Nvidia will support the DirectX 12 API on all the DX11-class GPUs it has shipped; these belong to the Fermi, Kepler and Maxwell architectural families. With more than 50% market share (65% for discrete graphics) among gaming systems based on DirectX 11, Nvidia alone will provide game developers the majority of the potential installed base.


Source: Click
Quote:


> Even better, DirectX 12 (and D3D 12) are backwards compatible with virtually every single GPU from the GTX 400 to the present day.


Source: Click

Still, we will have to wait and see if everything will be true at the end.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Before the AMD fan bois get too excited, here are the actual numbers:
> So the reason for the 600% claim is due to AMD sucking in the first place with a tiny 8.3 FPS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Percentages are great, if you like to lie a lot.


It would still mean that Mantle would be possible already pretty much history.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> Source: Click
> Source: Click
> Source: Click
> 
> Still, we will have to wait and see if everything will be true at the end.
> It would still mean that Mantle would be possible already pretty much history.


that's unfortunately not a source, it's just a link to a wiki that also doesn't have a source.

From what I understand, (though still 100% willing to admit that I'm wrong) this was a recent development. something about Maxwell being 1st gen DX12.

I remember all of these articles, they stem from the original statement of "all dx11 products having some level of DX12 support"

I'm going to have to go digging for where I recently read that it would actually end up starting w/ Maxwell.

I just need to go remove one of my titans first, as it just sold on Ebay for $750... The one I picked up for $600 sold for $750 almost a year later


----------



## TONSCHUH

I don't know for sure, as there are just to many different statements out there.

The only thing which seems to be certain is, that DX12 has not to be build into the GPU's via a hardware-layer, as it's at the end only an optimized api.

Before we possible see any AAA-DX12-Titles we will have possible already upgraded our GPU's again anyway.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Just in case you missed it, as some expect some sneaky behavior from NVIDIA:

NVIDIA Disables GeForce GTX 900M Mobile GPU Overclocking with Driver Update


----------



## skupples

Overcloxking mobile chips? Sounds like an explosion waiting to happen.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Overcloxking mobile chips? Sounds like an explosion waiting to happen.


I thought so as well, but it seems that the newer chips are not too bad when it comes down to temp's, at least not in higher-end gear.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Overcloxking mobile chips? Sounds like an explosion waiting to happen.


Nah, the bigger laptops have pretty good heating and mobile chips are usually better at overclocking too. My Radeon 7970m for example has a base clock of 800 MHz core with no boost or anything and I have it at 1 GHz at the same volts and thanks to a TIM re-paste it is actually running cooler too.


----------



## rolldog

I just finished upgrading my system, and part of it is 2 780 Tis running SLI. This is my first SLI setup so I have an elementary question. Do all the monitors being used have to be hooked up the the same GPU or can one be hooked to each? And, is there any way to run 2 monitors via a Displayport connection? My 27" IPS 1440 monitor was hooked up using displayport, but now my new 4K monitor is using displayport. Is it possible to have them both use displayport or does the 1440 monitor have to be hooked up using the dual link DVI connector?


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> I just finished upgrading my system, and part of it is 2 780 Tis running SLI. This is my first SLI setup so I have an elementary question. Do all the monitors being used have to be hooked up the the same GPU or can one be hooked to each? And, is there any way to run 2 monitors via a Displayport connection? My 27" IPS 1440 monitor was hooked up using displayport, but now my new 4K monitor is using displayport. Is it possible to have them both use displayport or does the 1440 monitor have to be hooked up using the dual link DVI connector?


You can use the connections on all the cards, though I'd connect the main display to the first card for bios screen etc.


----------



## Jayombie

Okay, hi all.

Relative new to Over clocking a GPU. I had previously a GTX 670 but never had any luck with OC that.

I now have a :

Asus (1043) 780 Ti

Default Clock 954mhz............... OC to 1009mhz

Default Memory 1750mhz

Default Boost 1020mhz..............OC to 1075mhz

MSI Afterburner settings :

Core Voltage +30
Power Limit 100
Core Clock +55
Memory +0

Fan on Auto

Its not an amazing OC by any means, but do not want to apply any more Voltage as its getting to 80c now at those settings.

So far tests are fine with the current OC. (so far)

Any tips to what POWER LIMIT does ?

Should I OC memory ?

Thank you.


----------



## Asus11

just added my second Ti today.. took awhile as I was also adding a ram block etc.. all good now though


----------



## seawolf9er

Question Anyone in the forum

Got my self a (Ref) model

EVGA SC (with the stock cooler)

Looking to put skynet in

is the EVGA SC AX bios compatible with my Card ?? And can anyone link a good vid for the process .. Did this to my old 660's which went pretty good


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seawolf9er*
> 
> Question Anyone in the forum
> 
> Got my self a (Ref) model
> 
> EVGA SC (with the stock cooler)
> 
> Looking to put skynet in
> 
> is the EVGA SC AX bios compatible with my Card ?? And can anyone link a good vid for the process .. Did this to my old 660's which went pretty good


I have the same card, the acx bios works but has a fan speed limit of around 3500rpm and default voltage of 1.07v under load.

There is a bios made for our cards though that has fan speed unlocked to 5000rpm and it will default to 1.212v, you can lower the load voltage using nvidia inspector just fine though. I have mine loading an oc profile on startup with +196mhz core and - 50mv for 1202mhz @ 1.162v load. worth noting that it won't run less than 1.137v load with this bios, but at least I don't need to manually set voltage with precision or run afterburner for a custom fan curve.. oh yeah this will make the card louder because of the higher max fan speed, but it means it can keep up with the 300w power limit without running extra software for a custom fan profile.


----------



## seawolf9er

Cool Thanks for the Quick Reply

This seems to be the best I can hit with Stock Bios hence me looking into trying out skynet
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4087641

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> I have the same card, the acx bios works but has a fan speed limit of around 3500rpm and default voltage of 1.07v under load.
> 
> There is a bios made for our cards though that has fan speed unlocked to 5000rpm and it will default to 1.212v, you can lower the load voltage using nvidia inspector just fine though. I have mine loading an oc profile on startup with +196mhz core and - 50mv for 1202mhz @ 1.162v load. worth noting that it won't run less than 1.137v load with this bios, but at least I don't need to manually set voltage with precision or run afterburner for a custom fan curve.. oh yeah this will make the card louder because of the higher max fan speed, but it means it can keep up with the 300w power limit without running extra software for a custom fan profile.


----------



## z0ki

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> Doesn't really make a difference when gaming and even in benchmarks you get sometimes higher scores with lower OC's.
> 
> I game @Stock-GPU-Clock's (skyn3t-Bios with no Boost @1150MHz / 7000MHz @1.212V) + CPU @4600-4700MHz @1.435V + RAM @2400MHz (10-11-11-28-2T) @1.69V.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> Doesn't really make a difference when gaming and even in benchmarks you get sometimes higher scores with lower OC's.
> 
> I game @Stock-GPU-Clock's (skyn3t-Bios with no Boost @1150MHz / 7000MHz @1.212V) + CPU @4600-4700MHz @1.435V + RAM @2400MHz (10-11-11-28-2T) @1.69V.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cona*
> 
> You could switch to the Ln2 bios and flash skyn3t to see if you can improve your clocks.
> What monitor/s are you running? Im using the skynet v2 bios on the Ln2 side. After I flashed the bios, I was able to achieve much higher OC on the core, and a little more on the memory. In all honesty the difference between 1273mhz & 1300mhz is sweet FA. If you want to switch sides, defiantly wait for the red team to release their new gear.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> If you are able to wait for 990's / 980-Ti's, then better wait.
> 
> Should give you the extra power to push Hardline on a ROG-Swift.






Well i found an ok ground for my two 780 Ti classy's. Unfortunately my second doesn't clock as high as my first @ around 1478mhz.

So I'm stuck at 1296mhz first gpu is at 1.212v second at 1.3079v

Least i'm stable now


----------



## VeritronX

The bios I'm using was posted earlier in this thread, it's named skyn3tEVGA780Tireference.zip and I saved it at the start of December last year.


----------



## CRS10114

Hey guys,

I am at my friend's place right now and he has an EVGA GTX 780 Ti (stock air blower). We've currently got the core clock at 1121 MHz, memory clock at 1960 MHz, and the power target set to 110% (achieved through FireStorm). This card is currently running Heaven 4.0 on Ultra settings with an average FPS of ~71, with temps around 70C.



I wanted to get someone's take on how we're doing and to see if you've gone higher (if so, tell us what you've got). Anyway, we will still try to push clocks and see if we can't squeeze anymore out of the card, and will update if we do.

Any and all help is appreciated.

Cheers,
CRS10114


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CRS10114*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I am at my friend's place right now and he has an EVGA GTX 780 Ti (stock air blower). We've currently got the core clock at 1121 MHz, memory clock at 1960 MHz, and the power target set to 110% (achieved through FireStorm). This card is currently running Heaven 4.0 on Ultra settings with an average FPS of ~71, with temps around 70C.
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to get someone's take on how we're doing and to see if you've gone higher (if so, tell us what you've got). Anyway, we will still try to push clocks and see if we can't squeeze anymore out of the card, and will update if we do.
> 
> Any and all help is appreciated.
> 
> Cheers,
> CRS10114


The evga 780ti superclocked card boosts to 1124mhz at stock so you've matched that, but you should try for 1202mhz or higher if you can.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CRS10114*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I am at my friend's place right now and he has an EVGA GTX 780 Ti (stock air blower). We've currently got the core clock at 1121 MHz, memory clock at 1960 MHz, and the power target set to 110% (achieved through FireStorm). This card is currently running Heaven 4.0 on Ultra settings with an average FPS of ~71, with temps around 70C.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to get someone's take on how we're doing and to see if you've gone higher (if so, tell us what you've got). Anyway, we will still try to push clocks and see if we can't squeeze anymore out of the card, and will update if we do.
> 
> Any and all help is appreciated.
> 
> Cheers,
> CRS10114
> 
> 
> 
> The evga 780ti superclocked card boosts to 1124mhz at stock so you've matched that, but you should try for 1202mhz or higher if you can.
Click to expand...

You should try using EVGA Precision X instead of FireStorm. That may help get you a higher gpu overclock, although you can only go so high on air cooling.

Also, on page one of this thread, you will see that skyn3t and OccamRazor have posted a fine collection of modded bios for these cards, which you may want to consider trying as well.


----------



## VeritronX

Here's an example of how the bios I've described and am using is working with my EVGA 780ti SC with Ref cooler, a run of firestrike in a 22C room with the rest of the pc at defaults (stock intel i7 4770K, ram at 1333 C9 xmp off)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5927963










After 10mins of looping heaven 4.0 extreme preset demo:


----------



## Jayombie

I found that I can not trust Heaven for stability any more as it can run through fine but its when you play games you find that the dreaded Driver will crash out.

To really find out if that Oc is successful play some games like FC4 / Skyrim / BF4 etc....


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> Here's an example of how the bios I've described and am using is working with my EVGA 780ti SC with Ref cooler, a run of firestrike in a 22C room with the rest of the pc at defaults (stock intel i7 4770K, ram at 1333 C9 xmp off)
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5927963
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 10mins of looping heaven 4.0 extreme preset demo:


graphics score seems a little lower than typical? not saying that it matters a lot though


----------



## VeritronX

I normally play bf4 etc so this is stable, I just used heaven as an easy windowed load test so I could get an in progress screenshot. I thought the gpu score was about right for 1202mhz? it doesn't throttle at all. If anything it's gone up slightly with the new driver..


----------



## CRS10114

UPDATE:



This is the final product (without overvolting) of my friend's 780 Ti. I still need to run some actual games to test the stability of the OC, and I've also taken the liberty of downloading FAH, so we'll see where that goes.

The only problem with my friend's rig is that he has a Dell 4K UHD screen, so we've been testing everything (especially Heaven) on 1920x1080. I'm not sure what running things like Bioshock Infinite on native resolution will bring.

I will update whenever I finish up with actual gameplay. If anyone has anything to weigh-in on the situation, please do.

Sincerely,
CRS10114


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> I normally play bf4 etc so this is stable, I just used heaven as an easy windowed load test so I could get an in progress screenshot. I thought the gpu score was about right for 1202mhz? it doesn't throttle at all. If anything it's gone up slightly with the new driver..


I did a quick check and got about 300-400 graphic points higher in 3dmark (win7/win8.1) @1201 / 1850mhz but that doesn't translate to any significant gaming difference.

Could also be a driver thing, i'm using 347.09 (win8.1) and 344.48 (win7).


----------



## sweenytodd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweenytodd*
> 
> Original post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/14410#post_23331167
> 
> Code 43 problem on Asus GTX 780 Ti DirectCU II OC.
> 
> Did all of these and problem still persists:
> 
> Reinstall Nvidia drivers from 337.5-340.79
> Reinstall Windows
> Tried on different PCIe 3.0 slot in my motherboard.
> Tried on a friend's system.
> Mailing it to Asus tomorrow for RMA, fingers-crossed.


Sorry for the late update. Been using the replacement card for a month and it's running solid. Asus RMA cards are refurbished by the way. Looks like I can hold this card for another year.


----------



## BGaming

Hey Skyn3t, Im having a problem.I downloaded and I did everything here stated and I have everything as its supposed to be but My voltage on My EVGA SC Gtx 780 Ti with ACX Cooler is on 1.050 no on 1.212 volts, anything that can help me?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGaming*
> 
> Hey Skyn3t, Im having a problem.I downloaded and I did everything here stated and I have everything as its supposed to be but My voltage on My EVGA SC Gtx 780 Ti with ACX Cooler is on 1.050 no on 1.212 volts, anything that can help me?


completely uninstall the driver and any overclocking software and then reboot. then install a older driver thats pre-344


----------



## Snyderman34

Quick question if anyone has experience: I'm looking to sell off my 3 1080p monitors for a single 4K (I get 4k, the wife only has to deal with one monitor, we all win!), and I'm currently running a GTX 780 Ti SC. Would adding another for SLI get decent frame rates around high settings, or would I be better off selling it and looking into other options (was pretty tempted to move to a couple of the new R9 3xx when it comes out, though newer Nvidia cards would work well too. I'm fine either way)? I think the most demanding game I run right now are things like BF4, Titanfall, and Planetside 2).


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> completely uninstall the driver and any overclocking software and then reboot. then install a older driver thats pre-344


Sorry to hijack the thread. just wondering if this will this work with maxwell cards too? i have the bios set to 1.212 or 1.225, cant remember. but will the driver still lock the voltage @1.200V? TIA


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> completely uninstall the driver and any overclocking software and then reboot. then install a older driver thats pre-344
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hijack the thread. just wondering if this will this work with maxwell cards too? i have the bios set to 1.212 or 1.225, cant remember. but will the driver still lock the voltage @1.200V? TIA
Click to expand...

you can definitely give it a try and it may work however for you you can use the latest version of the driver as nvidia isn't gimping that card intentionally.


----------



## VeritronX

I don't know what all this talk of gimping is about, the newer drivers perform slightly better for me and I didn't have to use an older driver after flashing this bios at all, been using 344 and 347 drivers just fine.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> Quick question if anyone has experience: I'm looking to sell off my 3 1080p monitors for a single 4K (I get 4k, the wife only has to deal with one monitor, we all win!), and I'm currently running a GTX 780 Ti SC. Would adding another for SLI get decent frame rates around high settings, or would I be better off selling it and looking into other options (was pretty tempted to move to a couple of the new R9 3xx when it comes out, though newer Nvidia cards would work well too. I'm fine either way)? I think the most demanding game I run right now are things like BF4, Titanfall, and Planetside 2).


I get with 2x Gigabyte GTX780-Ti-GHz-Edition-3GB @1.212V @1150MHz / 7000MHz @1920x1080 plus 3770k @1.435V @4700MHz plus 16GB (4x4) G.Skill TridentX @1.690V @2400MHz (10-11-11-28-2T):

- Battlefield-4 => @Ultra-Settings | 64-Player-Conquest => 140-200fps
- Battlefield: Hardline (Beta) => @Ultra-Settings | 64-Player-Conquest => 98-200fps

In my opinion I will already struggle with a ROG-Swift @2560x1440, even with lower Quality-Settings.

Your 4k-Screen will run only @60Hz, but therefor you have to push for @3840x2160 and I would say that you would need at least some kind of 3-Way-SLI / CrossFire to get an enjoyable performance.

I doubt you would be happy to play with such a setup @Lowest-Quality-Settings, on the other hand you ran 3x 1920x1080 on a single 780-Ti ?

Another issue could be, that you have only 3GB-VRAM, which is a bit low for 4K in some cases.


----------



## Cruelism

Hi there,

I am new to this forum and need some oc help. Actually I have a SLI with two ASUS Matrix GTX 780 TI (Rev. November 2013). A friend told me that this are the cards with the better graphic chips on it and really good for oc.

He also told me to to put the following settings in afterburn:

Core Clock 1390 MHz
Memory Clock 7050 MHz
Power Target 110%
Core Voltage 1213

The first card works well but when I try to overclock the second card with the same profile the settings aren´t applied to the second card so I need to do it manually. After I do this and try to play a game all of my 3 monitors went black and I need to restart my pc. This only happens when I overclock the second SLI card. Without the oc of the second card everything works well. I have also switched the cards and the problem stays the same. First card oc ok and when the second card is oc´ed the monitors went black.

I have build up a new system this weekend with following hardware:

ASUS Z97 Deluxe Motherboard
intel i7 4790K Devils Canyon OC @ 4700 MHz
G.Skill RipJawZ Memory with 2400 MHz 32 GB
Corsair CPU AiO Cooling H110i GT
Be Quiet PSU Dark Power Pro 10 1200
ASUS ROG Swift 27" Monitor

In the nvidia Settings I have only turned on SLI and put the settings for max power prefered for my games.

When I watch the AI Suite 3 when I play a game the core clock of the first card goes only to 1006 MHz and the secon card at approx 900 MHz.

Can anyone help me out and maybe tell me better oc settings for my cards ?

Thans in advance


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cruelism*
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> I am new to this forum and need some oc help. Actually I have a SLI with two ASUS Matrix GTX 780 TI (Rev. November 2013). A friend told me that this are the cards with the better graphic chips on it and really good for oc.
> 
> He also told me to to put the following settings in afterburn:
> 
> Core Clock 1390 MHz
> Memory Clock 7050 MHz
> Power Target 110%
> Core Voltage 1213
> 
> The first card works well but when I try to overclock the second card with the same profile the settings aren´t applied to the second card so I need to do it manually. After I do this and try to play a game all of my 3 monitors went black and I need to restart my pc. This only happens when I overclock the second SLI card. Without the oc of the second card everything works well. I have also switched the cards and the problem stays the same. First card oc ok and when the second card is oc´ed the monitors went black.
> 
> I have build up a new system this weekend with following hardware:
> 
> ASUS Z97 Deluxe Motherboard
> intel i7 4790K Devils Canyon OC @ 4700 MHz
> G.Skill RipJawZ Memory with 2400 MHz
> Corsair CPU AiO Cooling H110i GT
> Be Quiet PSU Dark Power Pro 10 1200
> ASUS ROG Swift 27" Monitor
> 
> In the nvidia Settings I have only turned on SLI and put the settings for max power prefered for my games.
> 
> When I watch the AI Suite 3 when I play a game the core clock of the first card goes only to 1006 MHz and the secon card at approx 900 MHz.
> 
> Can anyone help me out and maybe tell me better oc settings for my cards ?
> 
> Thans in advance


Maybe try Precision X.


----------



## BGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> completely uninstall the driver and any overclocking software and then reboot. then install a older driver thats pre-344


Thanks for the quick reply, I will try this and then il post what happened.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGaming*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> completely uninstall the driver and any overclocking software and then reboot. then install a older driver thats pre-344
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply, I will try this and then il post what happened.
Click to expand...

i'll be here. well in and out but i usually get back within 24 hours-ish.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> I don't know what all this talk of gimping is about, the newer drivers perform slightly better for me and I didn't have to use an older driver after flashing this bios at all, been using 344 and 347 drivers just fine.


not sure either. how high could you clock with the old bios (before your modified one)? did you clean-up/re-install drivers after that? Your current 3dmark score equals a card with approx 26 - 39mhz lower gpu clocks.


----------



## BGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i'll be here. well in and out but i usually get back within 24 hours-ish.


I uninstalled the drivers and MSI Afterburner and then rebooted. Installed the nvidia 344.75 drivers, reboot again and then installed MSI Afterburner and still same voltages 1.050v


----------



## BGaming

Ok so I did evereything again but with the nvidia driver 340.52 and nothing... Can I modify the Bios in any way to change values or something? Maybe the BIOS is set to 1.050v and Ive got the skynet Bios for the EVGA SC Gtx 780 Ti ACX...


----------



## DeathAngel74

@acupalypse,
@djthrottleboi,

I think it does have something to do with drivers. After the latest icafe 347.25, nvidia started giming the 750's too. I lost 100 points in 3dmark with 347.52. I think nVidia has started gimping all cards pre-960/970/980 starting with 347.52 drivers. After trying different drivers, I found that 345.09 worked best and everything is back to normal.
I will try a pre-344 driver, maybe 340.72 and see if the volts are locked @ 1.200V.
I have the voltage table set in the bios like this:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








The other weird thing, if I change Max Voltage #1, the card won't boost.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> @acupalypse,
> @djthrottleboi,
> 
> I think it does have something to do with drivers. After the latest icafe 347.25, nvidia started giming the 750's too. I lost 100 points in 3dmark with 347.52. I think nVidia has started gimping all cards pre-960/970/980 starting with 347.52 drivers. After trying different drivers, I found that 345.09 worked best and everything is back to normal.
> I will try a pre-344 driver, maybe 340.72 and see if the volts are locked @ 1.200V.
> I have the voltage table set in the bios like this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other weird thing, if I change Max Voltage #1, the card won't boost.


won't be surprised if that was the case. I'm using drivers that give me best fps/stability on the games i play. I never bother with the bios that much, both skyn3t and evga's works fine for me still


----------



## DeathAngel74

I agree, with 345.09 I can play Alice Madness Returns @ 180fps with vsync off. With that high of fps, I really don't even notice screen tearing. I made my own custom bios using KBT 1.26, 1.27 and MIIBT 1.36. I can't get past 1405/6914 without noticing artifacts and glitches, especially sound cutting off via/hdmi after 2-3 hours of gameplay.


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> I get with 2x Gigabyte GTX780-Ti-GHz-Edition-3GB @1.212V @1150MHz / 7000MHz @1920x1080 plus 3770k @1.435V @4700MHz plus 16GB (4x4) G.Skill TridentX @1.690V @2400MHz (10-11-11-28-2T):
> 
> - Battlefield-4 => @Ultra-Settings | 64-Player-Conquest => 140-200fps
> - Battlefield: Hardline (Beta) => @Ultra-Settings | 64-Player-Conquest => 98-200fps
> 
> In my opinion I will already struggle with a ROG-Swift @2560x1440, even with lower Quality-Settings.
> 
> Your 4k-Screen will run only @60Hz, but therefor you have to push for @3840x2160 and I would say that you would need at least some kind of 3-Way-SLI / CrossFire to get an enjoyable performance.
> 
> I doubt you would be happy to play with such a setup @Lowest-Quality-Settings, on the other hand you ran 3x 1920x1080 on a single 780-Ti ?
> 
> Another issue could be, that you have only 3GB-VRAM, which is a bit low for 4K in some cases.


Surround in Titanfall kept me between 30-50, depending on how many explosions were going on. Lol. Couple settings tweaks would usually keep it around 40 minimum depending. I'm open to going with 1440p as well if I find a good one. I'm not interested in 120hz, 60 is enough for me. I' just wanna be sure that the experience is good before I decide to purchase. I have a spare TV, so if I sell my monitors I can wait for reviews on the new AMD cards before buying.


----------



## VeritronX

The only skynet bios I've used that would go to 1.212v automatically is the current one I'm using mentioned earlier.. all the others I had to set the voltage with the evga voltage tuner that gets mentioned all the time in this thread. Only going to the default voltage without using that specific tool seemed to be considered normal? skynet bios gives the ability to set and hold the voltage, not default to it?


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> I don't know what all this talk of gimping is about, the newer drivers perform slightly better for me and I didn't have to use an older driver after flashing this bios at all, been using 344 and 347 drivers just fine.


Conspiracy? Lol.
Idk either, I'm still getting benchmark gains with the latest drivers, the gaming that I do still works fine.
I'm certainly not in any hurry to buy into the 980 yet.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> The only skynet bios I've used that would go to 1.212v automatically is the current one I'm using mentioned earlier.. all the others I had to set the voltage with the evga voltage tuner that gets mentioned all the time in this thread. Only going to the default voltage without using that specific tool seemed to be considered normal? skynet bios gives the ability to set and hold the voltage, not default to it?


The skyn3t bios unlocks the voltage up to the 1.212v. limit, but I still have to use PX to bump it up to 1.212v.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> Surround in Titanfall kept me between 30-50, depending on how many explosions were going on. Lol. Couple settings tweaks would usually keep it around 40 minimum depending. I'm open to going with 1440p as well if I find a good one. I'm not interested in 120hz, 60 is enough for me. I' just wanna be sure that the experience is good before I decide to purchase. I have a spare TV, so if I sell my monitors I can wait for reviews on the new AMD cards before buying.


Would be possible a good idea to think about it.

I'm not sure when AMD will release the 300-Series, but it's maybe worth to wait and see how they perform.

There is also Windows-10 pretty much just around the corner if the rumors are true, which could give us another nice performance-boost via DirectX-10 DirectX-12.


----------



## cona

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> Would be possible a good idea to think about it.
> 
> I'm not sure when AMD will release the 300-Series, but it's maybe worth to wait and see how they perform.
> 
> There is also Windows-10 pretty much just around the corner if the rumors are true, which could give us another nice performance-boost via DirectX-10.


DirectX-10? you sure your not thinking of DirectX-12?


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cona*


DirectX-10? you sure your not thinking of DirectX-12?[/quote]

Yep !

Was still a bit tiered.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGaming*
> 
> Ok so I did evereything again but with the nvidia driver 340.52 and nothing... Can I modify the Bios in any way to change values or something? Maybe the BIOS is set to 1.050v and Ive got the skynet Bios for the EVGA SC Gtx 780 Ti ACX...


post the bios and i will make adjustments to see if i can force something.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> I don't know what all this talk of gimping is about, the newer drivers perform slightly better for me and I didn't have to use an older driver after flashing this bios at all, been using 344 and 347 drivers just fine.


when a card that passes 1500MHz easily can only do 1150MHz no matter the voltage and low temps something is wrong. ZThey may just not be optimizing the drivers anymore either but thats a form of gimping them as well when there are issues that need to be fixed.


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> Would be possible a good idea to think about it.
> 
> I'm not sure when AMD will release the 300-Series, but it's maybe worth to wait and see how they perform.
> 
> There is also Windows-10 pretty much just around the corner if the rumors are true, which could give us another nice performance-boost via DirectX-10 DirectX-12.


I'm thinking I'll probably wait and see. I may be able to drop for a couple of them pretty easy (got a surprise $1k bonus from my job), so here's hoping they perform well!

And I'll be on Win10 when it comes out. Can't wait to see what DirectX 12 does.


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> when a card that passes 1500MHz easily can only do 1150MHz no matter the voltage and low temps something is wrong. ZThey may just not be optimizing the drivers anymore either but thats a form of gimping them as well when there are issues that need to be fixed.


Maybe it's something to do with how your card overvolts? it sounds like the extra voltage isn't being applied. Reference cards seem to be unaffected from what I can tell..


----------



## BGaming

Ok here you go...

skyn3t-780TiSCACX.zip 135k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> when a card that passes 1500MHz easily can only do 1150MHz no matter the voltage and low temps something is wrong. ZThey may just not be optimizing the drivers anymore either but thats a form of gimping them as well when there are issues that need to be fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's something to do with how your card overvolts? it sounds like the extra voltage isn't being applied. Reference cards seem to be unaffected from what I can tell..
Click to expand...

checked through DMM the voltage is there just can't get above 1150MHz but in linux and mac os x the card does the oc beautifully. (mainly cause they only screwed windows drivers as their drivers for mac and linux are mostly development and quick work drivers and not actually hardcore gaming drivers like windows.)

skyn3t-780TiSCACX.34.zip 134k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGaming*
> 
> Ok here you go...


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> I'm thinking I'll probably wait and see. I may be able to drop for a couple of them pretty easy (got a surprise $1k bonus from my job), so here's hoping they perform well!
> 
> And I'll be on Win10 when it comes out. Can't wait to see what DirectX 12 does.


Congrats for the bonus !

The 900-Series is not really worth it, if you come from a 780-Ti, because it's pretty much only a side-grade.

Better wait and even if you would want to go for 980's later-on, maybe you are lucky and the prices are a bit down by then.


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> checked through DMM the voltage is there just can't get above 1150MHz but in linux and mac os x the card does the oc beautifully. (mainly cause they only screwed windows drivers as their drivers for mac and linux are mostly development and quick work drivers and not actually hardcore gaming drivers like windows.)


Are you sure it's not just classified cards or even just your kingpin card though? It doesn't seem to be a common problem and I certainly have no issues hitting 1202Mhz+ on my reference based card, my overclocking ability hasn't gotten worse at all. I'm currently running 347.52 without any issues.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> checked through DMM the voltage is there just can't get above 1150MHz but in linux and mac os x the card does the oc beautifully. (mainly cause they only screwed windows drivers as their drivers for mac and linux are mostly development and quick work drivers and not actually hardcore gaming drivers like windows.)
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure it's not just classified cards or even just your kingpin card though? It doesn't seem to be a common problem and I certainly have no issues hitting 1202Mhz+ on my reference based card, my overclocking ability hasn't gotten worse at all. I'm currently running 347.52 without any issues.
Click to expand...

yes because good number of people are running into the voltage doesn't go over 1050mv or this clock doesn't get here or my score is lower and its all on 780/780ti's and sometimes gtx 770 however it cant possibly just be my card when my other oses run the card perfectly without issue but windows has many wierd gimmicks and most do apply to other cases which the solution is to roll back the drivers


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yes because good number of people are running into the voltage doesn't go over 1050mv or this clock doesn't get here or my score is lower and its all on 780/780ti's and sometimes gtx 770 however it cant possibly just be my card when my other oses run the card perfectly without issue but windows has many wierd gimmicks and most do apply to other cases which the solution is to roll back the drivers


Not really sure what's going on here, but I'm running the 347.09 driver with my modded BIOS locked at 1.212v. Using PrecisionX 4.2.1 to OC, it reports 1.212v, and I can run smoothly at my gaming OC of 1228 MHz in BF4 for hours. No problem here.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yes because good number of people are running into the voltage doesn't go over 1050mv or this clock doesn't get here or my score is lower and its all on 780/780ti's and sometimes gtx 770 however it cant possibly just be my card when my other oses run the card perfectly without issue but windows has many wierd gimmicks and most do apply to other cases which the solution is to roll back the drivers
> 
> 
> 
> Not really sure what's going on here, but I'm running the 347.09 driver with my modded BIOS locked at 1.212v. Using PrecisionX 4.2.1 to OC, it reports 1.212v, and I can run smoothly at my gaming OC of 1228 MHz in BF4 for hours. No problem here.
Click to expand...

maybe i should reinstall windows. that may fix it.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> windows has many wierd gimmicks and most do apply to other cases which the solution is to roll back the drivers


yeah tell me about it. My win8.1 DOES save any voltage, unless i unplugged it from the outlet. I'm sure there's an equal number of people who would want it just as those who don't.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> windows has many wierd gimmicks and most do apply to other cases which the solution is to roll back the drivers
> 
> 
> 
> yeah tell me about it. My win8.1 DOES save any voltage, unless i unplugged it from the outlet. I'm sure there's an equal number of people who would want it just as those who don't.
Click to expand...

lol i'm trying to hold off for win10 before i reinstall.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol i'm trying to hold off for win10 before i reinstall.


DirectX 12 will reportedly 'treat multiple GPUs as a single entity'

AMD Radeon R9 390X to be released in 'four to six weeks'


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> DirectX 12 will reportedly 'treat multiple GPUs as a single entity'
> 
> AMD Radeon R9 390X to be released in 'four to six weeks'


Bit of a noob here, will this apply to GTX 780 Ti SLI under Win 10, or only to newer video cards?


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> Bit of a noob here, will this apply to GTX 780 Ti SLI under Win 10, or only to newer video cards?


I'm not 100% sure, because there are a few different statements out there.
Quote:


> NVIDIA will partially support the DX12 API on all the DX11-class GPUs it has shipped; these belong to the Fermi, Kepler and Maxwell architectural families.


Source: Click
Quote:


> All cards right back to the GTX 400 series will support DX12 with a driver update when it is released by Nvidia.


Source: Click
Quote:


> NVIDIA: Kepler, Fermi, Maxwell
> 
> NVIDIA confirmed that all Fermi, Kepler and Maxwell GPUs will support DirectX 12.
> We don't know whether this is a 100% API support or just a feature set support, however it does mean that DX12 is more like an extension to DX11 rather than completely new API, which would require hardware implementation.


Source: Click
Quote:


> But which graphics cards will support DX12?
> Although AMD has not commented yet, NVIDIA has listed the GPUs that are compatible with this new API. According to the green team, all Fermi, Kepler and Maxwell cards will be compatible with it.


Source: Click

We will have to wait and see if we get a full implementation and how long we have to wait for any games with it.

I was thinking about to get evtl. another Gigabyte GTX780-Ti-GHz-Edition-3GB in the middle of the year and just to get a proper X99-MoBo later-on for a 3-Way-SLI.


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> I'm not 100% sure, because there are a few different statements out there.
> Source: Click
> Source: Click
> Source: Click
> Source: Click
> 
> We will have to wait and see if we get a full implementation and how long we have to wait for any games with it.
> 
> I was thinking about to get evtl. another Gigabyte GTX780-Ti-GHz-Edition-3GB in the middle of the year and just to get a proper X99-MoBo later-on for a 3-Way-SLI.


OK thanks, I'll keep my fingers crossed as I just scored a used second 780 Ti to SLI - my first ever time to try SLI


----------



## shrekislove123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> OK thanks, I'll keep my fingers crossed as I just scored a used second 780 Ti to SLI - my first ever time to try SLI


@Camberwell, do you think I should get another 780 TI for 2 way SLI now or should I wait? The problem I have is that its getting harder and harder to find new versions 780 TIs, and I really am sceptical about buying used ones off Ebay or other marketplaces. I personally wouldn't mind payiing a bit more for an out of the box product and a warranty that is still intact. I don't think I will be upgrading for some time as the 980 is so similar to the 780 ti in performance, and the 1000 series aren't coming out till 2016 at the earliest, therefore I feel that if I want to go SLI I will need to do so soon as the cards are becoming increasingly hard to finf.

My current specs are: 4790k with Corsair H100 (push exhaust), Gigabyte Soc Force Z97X Motherboard 4 X 4 gb 2133 DDR3, Zotac 780ti OC Edition (non-reference) with Kraken NZXT G10 Adapter and Corsair H55 CLC, Superflower 850w Gold Fully Modular PSU. I game on a 24 inch 1080p 144hz screen, and high framerates really do matter to me









If I get a second 780 ti(non reference design), should I also get another CLC to watercool it? Or is the top card being watercooled enough as that will normally run hottest. Here are some current pictures of my build, and as you can see there is ample room for a second card. My current Phantom 410 case setup is 2 120mm fans in the front as intake, 1 140mm side intake, 1 120mm rear exhaust for the H55 radiator in push-pull and 2 120mm fans as top exhaust for the H100.





What do you think? Would like to hear your thoughts seeing as you've got 2 way SLI







. I've seen some benchmarks at

http://forums.evga.com/GTX-780Ti-Benchmarks-1x4x-SLI-Work-in-Progress-m2069079.aspx

and the scaling seems to be good.


----------



## hwoverclkd

your 850w psu will be pushed to its limit if you go with 780 ti 2-way SLI. stock clocks/voltage is fine but i don't think you plan on running them stock for the most part


----------



## Daious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> your 850w psu will be pushed to its limit if you go with 780 ti 2-way SLI. stock clocks/voltage is fine but i don't think you plan on running them stock for the most part


This. 850w isn't enough. I had to upgrade my PSU because my CPU oc and 780ti sli (OC) was too much for it. Stock is fine though.


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shrekislove123*
> 
> @Camberwell, do you think I should get another 780 TI for 2 way SLI now or should I wait? The problem I have is that its getting harder and harder to find new versions 780 TIs, and I really am sceptical about buying used ones off Ebay or other marketplaces. I personally wouldn't mind payiing a bit more for an out of the box product and a warranty that is still intact. I don't think I will be upgrading for some time as the 980 is so similar to the 780 ti in performance, and the 1000 series aren't coming out till 2016 at the earliest, therefore I feel that if I want to go SLI I will need to do so soon as the cards are becoming increasingly hard to finf.


All great questions, but I'm afraid that I can't answer them yet as I won't get the second card until next week! Also, I know nothing about water-cooling, way above my budget! I got lucky as a friend of mine sold me his card, he is not really gaming anymore.

For me personally, when I bought my MSI GTX 780 Ti Gaming, I had a 1200p monitor and the Ti was great. I then got a 27" Korean Qnix monitor from Ebay, which is 1440p. I have overlocked the monitor to run at 120Hz, and my Ti is struggling to maintain much over 80-100 fps in BF4 (my main game), even with settings turned down. I was also debating if it was worth getting a second card to SLI, or to wait for the next gen. I waited 6 months for the GTX 980, but have been very disappointed with the reviews (more a sidegrade than an upgrade from what I understand), so I thought screw it, if I can find another Ti I will go for it. As I say, I got lucky to get my friends for a good price. If you can wait maybe a month or two more, we might hear more news next month from Nvidia, but to be honest after 6 months I was just tired of waiting!

The second card I am getting is a reference MSI, so it will be interesting to see which is better, reference on top, non-reference below, or the other way around.

I'm sure there are more experienced members that can chime in and answer your questions though







Once I get my second card and play around with it, I will let you know how it is!


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daious*
> 
> This. 850w isn't enough. I had to upgrade my PSU because my CPU oc and 780ti sli (OC) was too much for it. Stock is fine though.


That's not good news, I bought this CoolerMaster V850 a couple of months ago based on advice from the PSU forum on this site and also HardForum, specifically for SLI. Oh well, to be honest, if I have to run SLI at stock clocks, that will still be better than a single OC'd card. If I really get the urge to OC both cards, I can always upgrade the psu later this year when I have more funds....


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> That's not good news, I bought this CoolerMaster V850 a couple of months ago based on advice from the PSU forum on this site and also HardForum, specifically for SLI. Oh well, to be honest, if I have to run SLI at stock clocks, that will still be better than a single OC'd card. If I really get the urge to OC both cards, I can always upgrade the psu later this year when I have more funds....


i have used v850 myself powering 2x780 ti. I recently upgraded to 1050 to prepare for the next gpu gen. I still have the v850 and it's still strong. In fact it was better than my v1000 which died after a few hours Of gaming.


----------



## shrekislove123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> your 850w psu will be pushed to its limit if you go with 780 ti 2-way SLI. stock clocks/voltage is fine but i don't think you plan on running them stock for the most part


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> All great questions, but I'm afraid that I can't answer them yet as I won't get the second card until next week! Also, I know nothing about water-cooling, way above my budget! I got lucky as a friend of mine sold me his card, he is not really gaming anymore.
> 
> For me personally, when I bought my MSI GTX 780 Ti Gaming, I had a 1200p monitor and the Ti was great. I then got a 27" Korean Qnix monitor from Ebay, which is 1440p. I have overlocked the monitor to run at 120Hz, and my Ti is struggling to maintain much over 80-100 fps in BF4 (my main game), even with settings turned down. I was also debating if it was worth getting a second card to SLI, or to wait for the next gen. I waited 6 months for the GTX 980, but have been very disappointed with the reviews (more a sidegrade than an upgrade from what I understand), so I thought screw it, if I can find another Ti I will go for it. As I say, I got lucky to get my friends for a good price. If you can wait maybe a month or two more, we might hear more news next month from Nvidia, but to be honest after 6 months I was just tired of waiting!
> 
> The second card I am getting is a reference MSI, so it will be interesting to see which is better, reference on top, non-reference below, or the other way around.
> 
> I'm sure there are more experienced members that can chime in and answer your questions though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I get my second card and play around with it, I will let you know how it is!


What are the risks of my system simply dying because its too much power for my PSU? I can provide full system specs if you'd like; I used UK PcPartpicker to generate an estimate but it gives me 718 watts maximum, stating that a 780ti draws up to 253w of power which can't be right because I've heard it draws up to 400? Also, how much more wattage is generated through an overclock? Assuming I don't flash the bios and just use the standard 106% power limit on Afterburner? I currently overclock my single 780 Ti by 221 mhz on the core clock, but when I get another card for 2 way SLI I'll probably run them at stock since there's already so much firepower. I'd still like to know how much headroom I would have for overclocking though with a 2 way SLI setup on my 850w gold PSU.
Would you happen to know?









Cheers


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> i have used v850 myself powering 2x780 ti. I recently upgraded to 1050 to prepare for the next gpu gen. I still have the v850 and it's still strong. In fact it was better than my v1000 which died after a few hours Of gaming.


Ok well that's good to hear. I figure I will start with stock clocks (both cards will be MSI, and I have Skyn3t on my Gaming already and will also flash Skyn3t on my reference when it arrives just to kill Boost if nothing else), and if I can get even a mild OC then I will be happy....as I mentioned, this will be my first experience with SLI so that is already an adventure!


----------



## hwoverclkd

Helps if you have a power meter. my total system power hits almost 800w @1.212v for two cards. Don't run ocscanner or furmark unless you want to celebrate july 4th this february


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Helps if you have a power meter. my total system power hits almost 800w @1.212v for two cards. Don't run ocscanner or furmark unless you want to celebrate july 4th this february


Haha, no worries there, I know how much juice those programs use! I do have a power meter, zo I will be keeping a close eye on it. As I say, when I have the second card installed I will report back - I'm sure I will have lots of SLI related questions for settings etc!


----------



## shrekislove123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Helps if you have a power meter. my total system power hits almost 800w @1.212v for two cards. Don't run ocscanner or furmark unless you want to celebrate july 4th this february


Unfortunately I don't have one of those








What are the rest of your system specs? Just so I can get an idea. I'm extremely limited for options when buying my 780 TI, buying from third party shops on Ebay/Amazon marketplace and I don't want to go through the hassle of experiencing their returns service should I find out my second SLI card will not be compatible with my rig








How far off is 1.212v from stock voltage? For instance, if you ran cards at stock voltage or a mild OC, what would your system power hit at max load (just for a worst-case-scenario basis)

However, am I correct in assuming that the second card in SLI almost never runs as heavily as the first card, and will rarely ever goes to 100% load?
I think I will be getting either the Asus Matrix 780ti or the Direct CU II 780ti, and I'm unsure of what the power consumption will be on those cards as they use 2 8 pin connectors instead of the 6 pin + 8 pin used on my current 780 TI OC. Will this draw a lot more power than a 6+8pin 780 ti?


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Helps if you have a power meter. my total system power hits almost 800w @1.212v for two cards. Don't run ocscanner or furmark unless you want to celebrate july 4th this february


I can confirm this.

My Corsair AX1200i is not too big for 2x OC'ed 780-Ti's + OC'ed CPU, because I got the Power-Draw to >1000W when running Heaven / Valley.


----------



## shrekislove123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> I can confirm this.
> 
> My Corsair AX1200i is not too big for 2x OC'ed 780-Ti's + OC'ed CPU, because I got the Power-Draw to >1000W when running Heaven / Valley.


How high an OC are you running on your GPUs and CPU?








Because I've seen on other forums where users personally claim that 850w was enough for 780 TI in SLI


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shrekislove123*
> 
> How high an OC are you running on your GPUs and CPU?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I've seen on other forums where users personally claim that 850w was enough for 780 TI in SLI


- CPU: Intel Core i7 3770k @4700MHz @1.435V

- Graphics Card: 2x Gigabyte GTX780-Ti-GHz-Edition-3GB in 2-Way-SLI (skyn3t BIOS-MOD | Power-Target: 130% | Temp-Target: 95C | Core-Voltage: 1.313V | Boost disabled | GPU-Clock (max stable): 1431MHz | Memory-Clock (max stable): 7354MHz)

- Memory: G.Skill 16G(4*4G) DDR3-2400 Quad Channel [TDX] F3-2400C10Q-16GTX (10-11-11-28-2T) @1.690V

All Part's of my Rig: Click


----------



## shrekislove123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> - CPU: Intel Core i7 3770k @4700MHz @1.435V
> 
> - Graphics Card: 2x Gigabyte GTX780-Ti-GHz-Edition-3GB in 2-Way-SLI (skyn3t BIOS-MOD | Power-Target: 130% | Temp-Target: 95C | Core-Voltage: 1.313V | Boost disabled | GPU-Clock (max stable): 1431MHz | Memory-Clock (max stable): 7354MHz)
> 
> - Memory: G.Skill 16G(4*4G) DDR3-2400 Quad Channel [TDX] F3-2400C10Q-16GTX (10-11-11-28-2T) @1.690V
> 
> All Part's of my Rig: Click










Wow thats a pretty maxed out rig, looks great!








Do you think my 850w will be sufficient for my system though? My system specs are in post 14985 on the previous page. I really don't plan on doing any BIOS flashing or Oc-ing my CPU very heavily. I don't know much about power supplies so I can't say for myself


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> - CPU: Intel Core i7 3770k @4700MHz @1.435V
> 
> - Graphics Card: 2x Gigabyte GTX780-Ti-GHz-Edition-3GB in 2-Way-SLI (skyn3t BIOS-MOD | Power-Target: 130% | Temp-Target: 95C | Core-Voltage: 1.313V | Boost disabled | GPU-Clock (max stable): 1431MHz | Memory-Clock (max stable): 7354MHz)
> 
> - Memory: G.Skill 16G(4*4G) DDR3-2400 Quad Channel [TDX] F3-2400C10Q-16GTX (10-11-11-28-2T) @1.690V
> 
> All Part's of my Rig: Click


Wow I am not surprised that 850W is not enough for you! I'm a bit less extreme. My 3770k @ 4.5 is only at 1.25V, and my current GTX 780 Ti is running slower than yours at 1264MHz but also only at 1.212V. I'm hoping that two cards at 1150MHz (just guessing for now) will use that much less power so I can still get by with my 850W psu - I'll know for sure by the middle of next week!


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> Wow I am not surprised that 850W is not enough for you! I'm a bit less extreme. My 3770k @ 4.5 is only at 1.25V, and my current GTX 780 Ti is running slower than yours at 1264MHz but also only at 1.212V. I'm hoping that two cards at 1150MHz (just guessing for now) will use that much less power so I can still get by with my 850W psu - I'll know for sure by the middle of next week!


I get with the CPU @4700MHz + the GPU's @1150MHz 796W.


----------



## darwing

what is a reasonable score for 2 780TI's with a 4770k watercooled?


Also is there a way to tell if the second card is "working" can I see the GPU loads on the cards?

also what does the 1x next to my result mean>?


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shrekislove123*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow thats a pretty maxed out rig, looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think my 850w will be sufficient for my system though? My system specs are in post 14985 on the previous page. I really don't plan on doing any BIOS flashing or Oc-ing my CPU very heavily. I don't know much about power supplies so I can't say for myself


850W will be enough if you don't OC much and only game, but I recommend to have a bit more overhead.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> what is a reasonable score for 2 780TI's with a 4770k watercooled?
> 
> 
> Also is there a way to tell if the second card is "working" can I see the GPU loads on the cards?
> 
> also what does the 1x next to my result mean>?


there's a setting in the nvidia control panel somewhere that will show a meter.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> what is a reasonable score for 2 780TI's with a 4770k watercooled?
> 
> 
> Also is there a way to tell if the second card is "working" can I see the GPU loads on the cards?
> 
> also what does the 1x next to my result mean>?


Maybe you should enable SLI in the NVIDiA Control Panel.

Get HWINFO64 for sensor read-out's.


----------



## shrekislove123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> 850W will be enough if you don't OC much and only game, but I recommend to have a bit more overhead.


That's just what I wanted to hear, cheers!








Just wondering, if I do go a bit crazy on the OC or my system is too powerful for the PSU, what exactly will happen? Will I fry all my components?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shrekislove123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> 850W will be enough if you don't OC much and only game, but I recommend to have a bit more overhead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's just what I wanted to hear, cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering, if I do go a bit crazy on the OC or my system is too powerful for the PSU, what exactly will happen? Will I fry all my components?
Click to expand...

you will run ok for a little bit then you will hear a pop as your psu shuts down. then you will smell a chemical. then after 2 minutes you will be able to power on the system.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shrekislove123*
> 
> That's just what I wanted to hear, cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering, if I do go a bit crazy on the OC or my system is too powerful for the PSU, what exactly will happen? Will I fry all my components?


You get evtl. Artifacts, system- and / or game freezes, BSOD's or your PC just turns off.


----------



## shrekislove123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you will run ok for a little bit then you will hear a pop as your psu shuts down. then you will smell a chemical. then after 2 minutes you will be able to power on the system.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> You get evtl. Artifacts, system- and / or game freezes, BSOD's or your PC just turns off.










If that happens, will it permmanently damage my system and/or reduce lifespan of my components?


----------



## darwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> Maybe you should enable SLI in the NVIDiA Control Panel.
> 
> Get HWINFO64 for sensor read-out's.


OH MY GOD, Honestly in my defense I DID change this before, and it was running as expected, must have reverted to defaults...

I'd say these are a little better results with the proper CPU and GPU config



Now how are these for my initial Overclock?


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shrekislove123*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that happens, will it permmanently damage my system and/or reduce lifespan of my components?


You could get corrupted files / data if the PC is just turning off.

A good PSU / power board etc. will protect your PC.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Much
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> OH MY GOD, Honestly in my defense I DID change this before, and it was running as expected, must have reverted to defaults...
> 
> I'd say these are a little better results with the proper CPU and GPU config
> 
> 
> 
> Now how are these for my initial Overclock?


Much better.

You have to re-enable SLI after every driver update


----------



## shrekislove123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> You could get corrupted files / data if the PC is just turning off.
> 
> A good PSU / power board etc. will protect your PC.


I'm scared I'll destroy my PC now







. Might have to get a 1000w PSU
*Sigh* my poor wallet


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shrekislove123*
> 
> Unfortunately I don't have one of those
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are the rest of your system specs? Just so I can get an idea. I'm extremely limited for options when buying my 780 TI, buying from third party shops on Ebay/Amazon marketplace and I don't want to go through the hassle of experiencing their returns service should I find out my second SLI card will not be compatible with my rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How far off is 1.212v from stock voltage? For instance, if you ran cards at stock voltage or a mild OC, what would your system power hit at max load (just for a worst-case-scenario basis)
> 
> However, am I correct in assuming that the second card in SLI almost never runs as heavily as the first card, and will rarely ever goes to 100% load?
> I think I will be getting either the Asus Matrix 780ti or the Direct CU II 780ti, and I'm unsure of what the power consumption will be on those cards as they use 2 8 pin connectors instead of the 6 pin + 8 pin used on my current 780 TI OC. Will this draw a lot more power than a 6+8pin 780 ti?


the pc where i run dual 780 Ti has 4770k, oc'd to [email protected], 4x4gb mem @1.5v, 2 ssd, 1x hd, 1x optical drive, water pump, 3 fans and 4 usb devices. One of the gpus is 780 ti classy. My Classy (alone) oc'd to its limit could make the total power draw of >750w. But my 2nd gpu doesn't clock well so max is 1.212v for both cards. Can't really stretch my classy's legs on sli.

If you ever have to buy pre-owned/used gpu, i would pick an evga card...just to have a peace of mind when you need to RMA.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shrekislove123*
> 
> I'm scared I'll destroy my PC now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Might have to get a 1000w PSU
> *Sigh* my poor wallet


If you have a good branded PSU, then it will filter most / all power spikes out and a good power-board will do the same.

That's important as well in case of a thunderstorm with lightning / power black-out.

As your HDD / SSD is not prepared for a sudden loss of power / turning off PC, it's possible to loose unsaved data or corrupt data etc., because there could be still un-written / un-saved data stored in your RAM and / or the read / write-head of your HDD is not in a parked position, which can even cause in certain cases a physical damage (scratches) to your HDD-Surface.

I would never try to save money on a PSU, because it's the most important part of the whole rig.

Years ago I had a cheapish PSU, which killed my whole build when it failed.
When I opened it up I could see that quite a few soldered spots came off the MoBo and the wires were all discolored and bridle, because it couldn't handle the load / heat.

Another time me and a mate did some serious CPU-OC'ing and his bloody PSU started to burn without turning straight off and melted parts of his case, the RAM and MoBo, which was again much more expensive to fix, than to have bought a better PSU in the first place.

Even if a brand has good-quality PSU's, that doesn't mean that their cheap models are good as well.

You can check-out PSU's here: Click


----------



## darwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> Much
> Much better.
> 
> You have to re-enable SLI after every driver update


yeah Im on the latest drivers







the difference between my two cards is insane though, the AMP overclocked edition is factory so much better




when I use afterburner I have them synced but cant get it past 195/195 for the overclock, the temps never get over 65 but can't seem to finish a 3dMark run after 195/195


----------



## TONSCHUH

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> yeah Im on the latest drivers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the difference between my two cards is insane though, the AMP overclocked edition is factory so much better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when I use afterburner I have them synced but cant get it past 195/195 for the overclock, the temps never get over 65 but can't seem to finish a 3dMark run after 195/195






Try to bench them separately.

I guess the slower card is holding you massively back.


----------



## shrekislove123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> If you have a good branded PSU, then it will filter most / all power spikes out and a good power-board will do the same.
> 
> That's important as well in case of a thunderstorm with lightning / power black-out.
> 
> As your HDD / SSD is not prepared for a sudden loss of power / turning off PC, it's possible to loose unsaved data or corrupt data etc., because there could be still un-written / un-saved data stored in your RAM and / or the read / write-head of your HDD is not in a parked position, which can even cause in certain cases a physical damage (scratches) to your HDD-Surface.
> 
> I would never try to save money on a PSU, because it's the most important part of the whole rig.
> 
> Years ago I had a cheapish PSU, which killed my whole build when it failed.
> When I opened it up I could see that quite a few soldered spots came off the MoBo and the wires were all discolored and bridle, because it couldn't handle the load / heat.
> 
> Another time me and a mate did some serious CPU-OC'ing and his bloody PSU started to burn without turning straight off and melted parts of his case, the RAM and MoBo, which was again much more expensive to fix, than to have bought a better PSU in the first place.
> 
> Even if a brand has good-quality PSU's, that doesn't mean that their cheap models are good as well.
> 
> You can check-out PSU's here: Click


Thanks. I checked out Jonnyguru and although my particular model (Super FLower Leadex Gold) was not there the exact same model in the same product line was there, except that it was 750w not the 850w that I have and it scored 9.7, so I guess mine is a good PSU
I think I will wait for @Camberwell to test out his SLI rig and see how it goes, because we both have 850w PSUs.


----------



## shrekislove123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> the pc where i run dual 780 Ti has 4770k, oc'd to [email protected], 4x4gb mem @1.5v, 2 ssd, 1x hd, 1x optical drive, water pump, 3 fans and 4 usb devices. One of the gpus is 780 ti classy. My Classy (alone) oc'd to its limit could make the total power draw of >750w. But my 2nd gpu doesn't clock well so max is 1.212v for both cards. Can't really stretch my classy's legs on sli.
> 
> If you ever have to buy pre-owned/used gpu, i would pick an evga card...just to have a peace of mind when you need to RMA.


Cheers! I'll do more research on my PSU and whether its adequate for 780ti SLI before buying another card.
However, I have a choice to make. I can either get a factory refurbished EVGA 780 ti Superclocked with ACX Cooler for 370 pounds ( which is about 569 USD ) from Scan UK which is basically a large retailer like Newegg (Sorry I'm based in the UK







) or get a completely new Asus Direct CU II 780 ti for 400 pounds (about 615 USD). Those are basically the only choices I have if I want to get from retailers. The rest will be off Ebay where I'll have no guarantee of the nature of the product








Which do you think I should get?


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shrekislove123*
> 
> Cheers! I'll do more research on my PSU and whether its adequate for 780ti SLI before buying another card.
> However, I have a choice to make. I can either get a factory refurbished EVGA 780 ti Superclocked with ACX Cooler for 370 pounds ( which is about 569 USD ) from Scan UK which is basically a large retailer like Newegg (Sorry I'm based in the UK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) or get a completely new Asus Direct CU II 780 ti for 400 pounds (about 615 USD). Those are basically the only choices I have if I want to get from retailers. The rest will be off Ebay where I'll have no guarantee of the nature of the product
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which do you think I should get?


High temps for EVGA GTX 780ti SC ACX in SLI


----------



## shrekislove123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> High temps for EVGA GTX 780ti SC ACX in SLI


Yeah, but I don't plan on putting two of those right next to each other







. My top card is a Zotac non reference 780 TI (with a standard PCB) but I'm watercooling that with the NZXT Kraken G10 and a Corsair H55 120mm clc. So regardless of which non-reference design 780ti I get for SLI, my top card temps will not suffer. A picture of my current rig is a couple of pages back (post 1495)


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shrekislove123*
> 
> Yeah, but I don't plan on putting two of those right next to each other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My top card is a Zotac non reference 780 TI (with a standard PCB) but I'm watercooling that with the NZXT Kraken G10 and a Corsair H55 120mm clc. So regardless of which non-reference design 780ti I get for SLI, my top card temps will not suffer. A picture of my current rig is a couple of pages back (post 1495)


Then it doesn't really matter.


----------



## shrekislove123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> Then it doesn't really matter.


Cheers







. But between the situation I outlined in post 15019 on the previous page, which card do you think I should get? In order of lowest to highest price, I'm undecided between
Second hand off Ebay (no guarantee of product quality and/or warranty) *much cheaper than the next two*
Manufacturer refurbished EVGA Superflocked ACX
Brand new Asus Direct CU II from Amazon*slightly more expensive than the refurbished EVGA*


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shrekislove123*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But between the situation I outlined in post 15019 on the previous page, which card do you think I should get? In order of lowest to highest price, I'm undecided between
> Second hand off Ebay (no guarantee of product quality and/or warranty) *much cheaper than the next two*
> Manufacturer refurbished EVGA Superflocked ACX
> Brand new Asus Direct CU II from Amazon*slightly more expensive than the refurbished EVGA*


For me personally, eBay and 2nd electronics are a big NoNo.

The EVGA-Model is faster than the Asus-Model.

I would go for the EVGA in that case, even for the refurbished one, because they seem to handle warranty-claims etc. quite well.


----------



## shrekislove123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> For me personally, eBay and 2nd electronics are a big NoNo.
> 
> The EVGA-Model is faster than the Asus-Model.
> 
> I would go for the EVGA in that case, even for the refurbished one, because they seem to handle warranty-claims etc. quite well.


Yeah I really don't think I'll be buying off Ebay, but now I'm undecided between the Asus and the EVGA








I know that EVGA offers good warranty, but its only 1 year as its a factory refurbished product whereas with the Asus its 3 years. The duration is the only thing worrying me about the EVGA:stun:


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shrekislove123*
> 
> Yeah I really don't think I'll be buying off Ebay, but now I'm undecided between the Asus and the EVGA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that EVGA offers good warranty, but its only 1 year as its a factory refurbished product whereas with the Asus its 3 years. The duration is the only thing worrying me about the EVGA:stun:


But do you not void the Asus Warranty when you remove the Air-Cooler to water-cool the GPU ?


----------



## shrekislove123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> But do you not void the Asus Warranty when you remove the Air-Cooler to water-cool the GPU ?


True, but I don't intend on doing any modding on this second GPU as I'm only concerned about top card temps








I think I will spend a little more and get the ASUS, mainly because since I don't intend to do anything apart from run this card normally (maybe with some mild OC), the longer standard warranty will suit me better. At the end of the day it just comes down to a longer warranty time which calms my nerves a little


----------



## Anateus

Just purchased Zotac 780 Ti AMP! for my watercooled rig! Should arrive next week. Cant wait to OC it.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shrekislove123*
> 
> True, but I don't intend on doing any modding on this second GPU as I'm only concerned about top card temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I will spend a little more and get the ASUS, mainly because since I don't intend to do anything apart from run this card normally (maybe with some mild OC), the longer standard warranty will suit me better. At the end of the day it just comes down to a longer warranty time which calms my nerves a little


----------



## Nagamayasi

anyone have a default bios asus GTX 780 ti DC2 (non oc)?
help me.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shrekislove123*
> 
> True, but I don't intend on doing any modding on this second GPU as I'm only concerned about top card temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I will spend a little more and get the ASUS, mainly because since I don't intend to do anything apart from run this card normally (maybe with some mild OC), the longer standard warranty will suit me better. At the end of the day it just comes down to a longer warranty time which calms my nerves a little


i feel sorry for you guys, the retailers there still want to suck more juice out of you on those kepler cards. Here in the US, the lowest price i've seen was $399 (not including the $30 rebate yet at the time). Bought my 2nd evga 780 ti 'open box' for $330. Evga has shorter warranty on refurbished but an open box isn't the same as refurbished, hence 3-year warranty still









£400 is still a steep price. Unless you're looking to upgrade in about a year or so, that Asus may be your best choice. Keep in mind there are next gen cards (both nvidia and amd) that are coming out soon. Hope you won't be tempted to upgrade sooner!


----------



## Nagamayasi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nagamayasi*
> 
> anyone have a default bios asus GTX 780 ti DC2 (non oc)?
> help me.


----------



## shrekislove123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> i feel sorry for you guys, the retailers there still want to suck more juice out of you on those kepler cards. Here in the US, the lowest price i've seen was $399 (not including the $30 rebate yet at the time). Bought my 2nd evga 780 ti 'open box' for $330. Evga has shorter warranty on refurbished but an open box isn't the same as refurbished, hence 3-year warranty still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> £400 is still a steep price. Unless you're looking to upgrade in about a year or so, that Asus may be your best choice. Keep in mind there are next gen cards (both nvidia and amd) that are coming out soon. Hope you won't be tempted to upgrade sooner!


I feel you; the 20% tax on everything kills my wallet








If I get this second 780ti, I definitely will not be upgrading in the next 3 years minimum. There I agree with you about the Asus. I initially wanted another Zotac 780 ti, identical to my first card but amazingly the price of that on Amazon UK literally rose from £323 when there were 3 left in stock, £384 when there were 2 left in stock and now its £421 with only one left in stock. I wasn't even considering the ASUS until this happened


----------



## Anateus

How would you check if everything is fine with your card after buying 2nd hand? Bought myself 780 Ti AMP! for some nice money and I want to make sure it runs fine. Should I just run some benches and try to OC it?


----------



## shrekislove123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> How would you check if everything is fine with your card after buying 2nd hand? Bought myself 780 Ti AMP! for some nice money and I want to make sure it runs fine. Should I just run some benches and try to OC it?


That's what I would do. Run benchmarks a few times and make sure the temps are fine


----------



## darwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> How would you check if everything is fine with your card after buying 2nd hand? Bought myself 780 Ti AMP! for some nice money and I want to make sure it runs fine. Should I just run some benches and try to OC it?


Amp is sick its my primary of 2 780TI's









And P.S. I just realized that these initial scores are really good, for not increasing the voltages.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







If my temps are not hitting 60 at load what is a safe increase of voltage?


----------



## Nichismo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> i feel sorry for you guys, the retailers there still want to suck more juice out of you on those kepler cards. Here in the US, the lowest price i've seen was $399 (not including the $30 rebate yet at the time). Bought my 2nd evga 780 ti 'open box' for $330. Evga has shorter warranty on refurbished but an open box isn't the same as refurbished, hence 3-year warranty still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> £400 is still a steep price. Unless you're looking to upgrade in about a year or so, that Asus may be your best choice. Keep in mind there are next gen cards (both nvidia and amd) that are coming out soon. Hope you won't be tempted to upgrade sooner!


I found a guy on Craigslist who had 2 brand new unopened PNY Enthusiast edition cards, reference coolers, for only 375$ each, and he drove to my house and came to my front door!

it was awesome, and now im sitting pretty with these for a long time


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shrekislove123*
> 
> I feel you; the 20% tax on everything kills my wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I get this second 780ti, I definitely will not be upgrading in the next 3 years minimum. There I agree with you about the Asus. I initially wanted another Zotac 780 ti, identical to my first card but amazingly the price of that on Amazon UK literally rose from £323 when there were 3 left in stock, £384 when there were 2 left in stock and now its £421 with only one left in stock. I wasn't even considering the ASUS until this happened


20%? now that's a total rip!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> Amp is sick its my primary of 2 780TI's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And P.S. I just realized that these initial scores are really good, for not increasing the voltages.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If my temps are not hitting 60 at load what is a safe increase of voltage?


what voltage are you running them at? i would increase it gradually with the clocks until it artifacts/crashes. Mind the temp though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> I found a guy on Craigslist who had 2 brand new unopened PNY Enthusiast edition cards, reference coolers, for only 375$ each, and he drove to my house and came to my front door!
> 
> it was awesome, and now im sitting pretty with these for a long time


that's a steal for 375! I hope warranty is still intact.


----------



## Nichismo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> 20%? now that's a total rip!
> what voltage are you running them at? i would increase it gradually with the clocks until it artifacts/crashes. Mind the temp though.
> that's a steal for 375! I hope warranty is still intact.


oh they were both brand spankin' new, the reference coolers still have the plastic seal on the plexi covering the fins....

I always register my GPUs asap


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> oh they were both brand spankin' new, the reference coolers still have the plastic seal on the plexi covering the fins....
> 
> I always register my GPUs asap


Right, I meant to say is the invoice, not sure if pny requires it for RMA processing. Would be good if they don't and better if the previous owner handed it over to you.


----------



## shrekislove123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> oh they were both brand spankin' new, the reference coolers still have the plastic seal on the plexi covering the fins....
> 
> I always register my GPUs asap


Since you have a PNY card, would you happen to know what their warranty policy is? How complicated is registration? Its so hard to find a decent selection of 780 Tis in the UK anymore I might resort to ordering them from Amazon US as they will *STILL* be cheaper even after paying for shipping and import charges as compared to if I bought one new in the UK (thanks a lot 20% tax







)
The card I'm looking at is the XLR8 version to add in SLI with my Zotac 780 TI Oc


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> i feel sorry for you guys, the retailers there still want to suck more juice out of you on those kepler cards. Here in the US, the lowest price i've seen was $399 (not including the $30 rebate yet at the time). Bought my 2nd evga 780 ti 'open box' for $330. Evga has shorter warranty on refurbished but an open box isn't the same as refurbished, hence 3-year warranty still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> £400 is still a steep price. Unless you're looking to upgrade in about a year or so, that Asus may be your best choice. Keep in mind there are next gen cards (both nvidia and amd) that are coming out soon. Hope you won't be tempted to upgrade sooner!


I'm watching atm. another new Gigabyte GTX780-Ti-GHz-Edition-3GB on eBay for AU$ 807,- + p/h.

It's the last one that guy is selling and it's cheaper than the AU$ 895,- (each) I paid for mine, but I can't afford it right now.


----------



## shrekislove123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> I'm watching atm. another new Gigabyte GTX780-Ti-GHz-Edition-3GB on eBay for AU$ 807,- + p/h.
> 
> It's the last one that guy is selling and it's cheaper than the AU$ 895,- (each) I paid for mine, but I can't afford it right now.


Ah, someone who understands my plight with the high prices








Just wondering, since your location says Mannheim, would you happen to speak German







? I've found some decent cards from retailers in Germany off Amazon EU Marketplace and Ebay that are selling brand new GTX 780 ti's for significantly lower prices than the UK retailers, but I don't dare to buy it without understanding the warranty registration and/or RMA procedures.
I'm currently learning German but I'm only at basic level









Was wondering if you could help me if I provided the link to one or two of the product pages


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shrekislove123*
> 
> Ah, someone who understands my plight with the high prices
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering, since your location says Mannheim, would you happen to speak German
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? I've found some decent cards from retailers in Germany off Amazon EU Marketplace and Ebay that are selling brand new GTX 780 ti's for significantly lower prices than the UK retailers, but I don't dare to buy it without understanding the warranty registration and/or RMA procedures.
> I'm currently learning German but I'm only at basic level
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was wondering if you could help me if I provided the link to one or two of the product pages


Yeah, I'm still able to read and write German and I'm still active in a few German Forum's, but I don't speak it anymore (should be able to speak it again after maybe 1 week).


----------



## shrekislove123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> Yeah, I'm still able to read and write German and I'm still active in a few German Forum's, but I don't speak it anymore (should be able to speak it again after maybe 1 week).


Ah, sehr gute!







Here is a link to the product itself : http://www.amazon.co.uk/ASUS-ROG-MATRIX-GTX780TI-3GD5-graphics-card/dp/B00O4FT3F0/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1424563158&sr=8-13&keywords=gtx+780+ti
and here is a link to their return policy (in German): http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aag/details/ref=aag_m_rt?ie=UTF8&asin=&isAmazonFulfilled=&isCBA=&marketplaceID=A1F83G8C2ARO7P&seller=A1YY5I3WRCQSAO#aag_returns

Although I'm aware that Amazon EU Marketplace is a much more legitimate and trustworthy as compared to Ebay, my only concern is if the card encounters a problem and I have to RMA or, if it is DOA, return it for a replacement. Should that happen, I'm not that confident in meine Deutsch to warrant contacting them regarding the RMA process







, also because I'm unsure if ASUS's warranty policy asks you to send it back to the retailer or back to an ASUS repair center.

Should this be a viable option, I will definitely take it if I can't find a decent card off Ebay as it is the Rog Matrix version which is overclocked higher than the Direct CU II and for a significantly cheaper price too!

Thanks!


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shrekislove123*
> 
> Cheers! I'll do more research on my PSU and whether its adequate for 780ti SLI before buying another card.
> However, I have a choice to make. I can either get a factory refurbished EVGA 780 ti Superclocked with ACX Cooler for 370 pounds ( which is about 569 USD ) from Scan UK which is basically a large retailer like Newegg (Sorry I'm based in the UK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) or get a completely new Asus Direct CU II 780 ti for 400 pounds (about 615 USD). Those are basically the only choices I have if I want to get from retailers. The rest will be off Ebay where I'll have no guarantee of the nature of the product
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which do you think I should get?


One point to note is the acx card also uses a reference pcb while the asus is custom, might make a difference if you ever want to change the cooling on both cards.


----------



## giltyler

Asic quality of my EVGA GTX 780ti vanilla


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shrekislove123*
> 
> Ah, sehr gute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a link to the product itself : http://www.amazon.co.uk/ASUS-ROG-MATRIX-GTX780TI-3GD5-graphics-card/dp/B00O4FT3F0/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1424563158&sr=8-13&keywords=gtx+780+ti
> and here is a link to their return policy (in German): http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aag/details/ref=aag_m_rt?ie=UTF8&asin=&isAmazonFulfilled=&isCBA=&marketplaceID=A1F83G8C2ARO7P&seller=A1YY5I3WRCQSAO#aag_returns
> 
> Although I'm aware that Amazon EU Marketplace is a much more legitimate and trustworthy as compared to Ebay, my only concern is if the card encounters a problem and I have to RMA or, if it is DOA, return it for a replacement. Should that happen, I'm not that confident in meine Deutsch to warrant contacting them regarding the RMA process
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , also because I'm unsure if ASUS's warranty policy asks you to send it back to the retailer or back to an ASUS repair center.
> 
> Should this be a viable option, I will definitely take it if I can't find a decent card off Ebay as it is the Rog Matrix version which is overclocked higher than the Direct CU II and for a significantly cheaper price too!
> 
> Thanks!


Quote:


> Wenn Sie einen Garantiefall haben, dann bringen / senden Sie uns die Ware mit allen Unterlagen im Original (Kassenzettel/Quittung mit Datum, ggfs. Garantiepapiere des Herstellers), sowie einem Problembericht zu.


They state that you have to send it back to Oxxygen. You have to send them the GPU with everything it came with, like manual / driver-disk etc.pp.

You have also to include the invoice / receipt of your purchase (has to show the date of purchase) and also any warranty-papers of the manufacturer, if there are any.

They also would like to get a description of the problem you have with the GPU.

You would have to send it back to:

Oxxygen IT Vermittlungs & Vertriebs UG (haftungsbeschränkt)
Bochumer Str. 258
45661 Recklinghausen
West-Germany

Here is some additional info about the Asus-Warranty: Click

... and their general support site: Click

You should also register your product here: Click

... and would include any details about this, when you have to send the GPU back to Oxxygen.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shrekislove123*
> 
> Ah, sehr gute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a link to the product itself : http://www.amazon.co.uk/ASUS-ROG-MATRIX-GTX780TI-3GD5-graphics-card/dp/B00O4FT3F0/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1424563158&sr=8-13&keywords=gtx+780+ti
> and here is a link to their return policy (in German): http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aag/details/ref=aag_m_rt?ie=UTF8&asin=&isAmazonFulfilled=&isCBA=&marketplaceID=A1F83G8C2ARO7P&seller=A1YY5I3WRCQSAO#aag_returns
> 
> Although I'm aware that Amazon EU Marketplace is a much more legitimate and trustworthy as compared to Ebay, my only concern is if the card encounters a problem and I have to RMA or, if it is DOA, return it for a replacement. Should that happen, I'm not that confident in meine Deutsch to warrant contacting them regarding the RMA process
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , also because I'm unsure if ASUS's warranty policy asks you to send it back to the retailer or back to an ASUS repair center.
> 
> Should this be a viable option, I will definitely take it if I can't find a decent card off Ebay as it is the Rog Matrix version which is overclocked higher than the Direct CU II and for a significantly cheaper price too!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Wenn Sie einen Garantiefall haben, dann bringen / senden Sie uns die Ware mit allen Unterlagen im Original (Kassenzettel/Quittung mit Datum, ggfs. Garantiepapiere des Herstellers), sowie einem Problembericht zu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They state that you have to send it back to Oxxygen. You have to send them the GPU with everything it came with, like manual / driver-disk etc.pp.
> 
> You have also to include the invoice / receipt of your purchase (has to show the date of purchase) and also any warranty-papers of the manufacturer, if there are any.
> 
> They also would like to get a description of the problem you have with the GPU.
> 
> You would have to send it back to:
> 
> Oxxygen IT Vermittlungs & Vertriebs UG (haftungsbeschränkt)
> Bochumer Str. 258
> 45661 Recklinghausen
> West-Germany
> 
> Here is some additional info about the Asus-Warranty: Click
> 
> ... and their general support site: Click
> 
> You should also register your product here: Click
> 
> ... and would include any details about this, when you have to send the GPU back to Oxxygen.
Click to expand...

hopefully the rma service is better in germany than america lol.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> hopefully the rma service is better in germany than america lol.


I never dealt with that company, so I can't really say something about it and they seem not to have a website.


----------



## shrekislove123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> One point to note is the acx card also uses a reference pcb while the asus is custom, might make a difference if you ever want to change the cooling on both cards.


Cheers, I think I will try as hard as possible to get the EVGA card because the ASUS uses 2 8 pin cables to connect and apparently it consumes up to 375w of power. Since I'm already going to be cutting it very tight with my system, I really don't want to risk going over my PSU limit


----------



## shrekislove123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> They state that you have to send it back to Oxxygen. You have to send them the GPU with everything it came with, like manual / driver-disk etc.pp.
> 
> You have also to include the invoice / receipt of your purchase (has to show the date of purchase) and also any warranty-papers of the manufacturer, if there are any.
> 
> They also would like to get a description of the problem you have with the GPU.
> 
> You would have to send it back to:
> 
> Oxxygen IT Vermittlungs & Vertriebs UG (haftungsbeschränkt)
> Bochumer Str. 258
> 45661 Recklinghausen
> West-Germany
> 
> Here is some additional info about the Asus-Warranty: Click
> 
> ... and their general support site: Click
> 
> You should also register your product here: Click
> 
> ... and would include any details about this, when you have to send the GPU back to Oxxygen.


Thanks so much for your help







!!!! I now have this as a failsafe should I not be able to find a decent EVGA 780ti off Ebay
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> hopefully the rma service is better in germany than america lol.


Would you happen to have any experience with ASUS RMA? How would you rate their service? I'm aware that EVGA offers one of the best customer supports all around.


----------



## shrekislove123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> Ok well that's good to hear. I figure I will start with stock clocks (both cards will be MSI, and I have Skyn3t on my Gaming already and will also flash Skyn3t on my reference when it arrives just to kill Boost if nothing else), and if I can get even a mild OC then I will be happy....as I mentioned, this will be my first experience with SLI so that is already an adventure!


@Camberwell, do let me know how this goes! Am excited to hear as I will potentially be doing that in a couple of weeks








Hopefully *touch wood







* our 850w Gold rated PSU's are enough for 2 of these 780 ti beasts in SLI


----------



## Anateus

Hey guys. Extreme PSU calculator says 2x 780 Ti + 2600k (+fans/ram/pumps/cathodes/etc) would drain less than 700W of power, I have 860W AX PSU. Am I good for future SLI with Zotac 780 Ti AMP!?


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Hey guys. Extreme PSU calculator says 2x 780 Ti + 2600k (+fans/ram/pumps/cathodes/etc) would drain less than 700W of power, I have 860W AX PSU. Am I good for future SLI with Zotac 780 Ti AMP!?


Depends on how much tweaking and overclocking you want to do.. a stock 780ti has a 250w limiter it will normally hit, and can be increased to 265w. with bios flashing to skynets it defaults to allowing up to 300w with the ability to increase the limit even further.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Hey guys. Extreme PSU calculator says 2x 780 Ti + 2600k (+fans/ram/pumps/cathodes/etc) would drain less than 700W of power, I have 860W AX PSU. Am I good for future SLI with Zotac 780 Ti AMP!?


It depends on your amount of OC.

As stated before, I got mine up to >1000W in and >900W out with my AX1200i, when benching with Heaven / Valley and max. stable OC atm.

My 3770k has a TDP of 77W and your 2600k has a TDP of 95W.

My OC-Settings:

- Intel Core i7 3770k @4700MHz @1.435V (Core-Parking: disabled | HD-Graphics: disabled | HT: enabled)

- Memory: G.Skill 16G(4*4G) DDR3-2400 Quad Channel [TDX] F3-2400C10Q-16GTX (10-11-11-28-2T) @1.690V

- Graphics Card: 2x Gigabyte GTX780-Ti-GHz-Edition-3GB in 2-Way-SLI (skyn3t BIOS-MOD | Power-Target: 130% | Temp-Target: 95C | Core-Voltage: 1.313V | Boost disabled | GPU-Clock (max stable): 1431MHz | Memory-Clock (max stable): 7354MHz)

I can easily hit ~800W out with pretty much @Stock-Settings:

- Intel Core i7 3770k @4700MHz @1.435V (Core-Parking: disabled | HD-Graphics: disabled | HT: enabled)

- Memory: G.Skill 16G(4*4G) DDR3-2400 Quad Channel [TDX] F3-2400C10Q-16GTX (10-11-11-28-2T) @1.690V

- Graphics Card: 2x Gigabyte GTX780-Ti-GHz-Edition-3GB in 2-Way-SLI (skyn3t BIOS-MOD | Power-Target: 116% | Temp-Target: 95C | Core-Voltage: 1.212V | Boost disabled | GPU-Clock: 1150MHz | Memory-Clock: 7000MHz)

Power-Consumption of the Zotac GTX780-Ti-AMP-Edition: Click

Power-Consumption of the Gigabyte GTX780-Ti-GHz-Edition: Click

You don't want to push your PSU too much to the max limits, because you would not drive your car with max rpm all the time either.


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> I can easily hit ~800W out with pretty much @Stock-Settings:
> 
> - Intel Core i7 3770k @4700MHz @1.435V (Core-Parking: disabled | HD-Graphics: disabled | HT: enabled)
> 
> - Memory: G.Skill 16G(4*4G) DDR3-2400 Quad Channel [TDX] F3-2400C10Q-16GTX (10-11-11-28-2T) @1.690V
> 
> - Graphics Card: 2x Gigabyte GTX780-Ti-GHz-Edition-3GB in 2-Way-SLI (skyn3t BIOS-MOD | Power-Target: 116% | Temp-Target: 95C | Core-Voltage: 1.212V | Boost disabled | GPU-Clock: 1150MHz | Memory-Clock: 7000MHz)
> 
> Power-Consumption of the Zotac GTX780-Ti-AMP-Edition: Click
> 
> Power-Consumption of the Gigabyte GTX780-Ti-GHz-Edition: Click
> 
> You don't want to push your PSU too much to the max limits, because you would not drive your car with max rpm all the time either.


The thing is your "pretty much stock" setup still has a per gpu power limit of just under 350w.. almost 100w more per card than what is actually stock lol. if you get reference based cards and don't mod them the most they will need combined is about 530w and you will need less than 250w for everything else even with a huge overclock on the 2600k.

bottom line is for reference non bios mod 780ti sli and a 2600k you can get away with an 850w psu but I would recommend a 1000w+ unit for modified card overclocking.


----------



## Anateus

Guess I'll just buy next gen cards when it comes to SLI


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> One point to note is the acx card also uses a reference pcb while the asus is custom, might make a difference if you ever want to change the cooling on both cards.


Yes, I had an EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Superclocked and bought an EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Superclocked w/ an ACX cooler on it. My first card was watercooled, and when I got the 2nd card in, with the ACX cooler on it, I realized it was also a reference card, once I broke it down. However, the cards have slightly different BIOSs, probably because of the ACX cooler.

I would like to be able to run these cards, and overclock them more than the EVGA Precision software allows. It limits the power to 106%. Would there be any benefit to flashing another BIOS on these cards, one that would allow me to overclock them more, plus, having an exact matching BIOS on each card? I did notice, at stock speeds, the 780 Ti that had the ACX cooler on it, runs slightly faster. I'm not sure why. The cards are pretty much identical once you remove all the stock coolers, but like I said, the card that had the ACX cooler runs slightly faster. So, it makes me wonder if it's because of the different BIOS, and if so, is there another BIOS that I can flash each card with to make them both run faster than they currently are?


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shrekislove123*
> 
> Ah, someone who understands my plight with the high prices
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering, since your location says Mannheim, would you happen to speak German
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? I've found some decent cards from retailers in Germany off Amazon EU Marketplace and Ebay that are selling brand new GTX 780 ti's for significantly lower prices than the UK retailers, but I don't dare to buy it without understanding the warranty registration and/or RMA procedures.
> I'm currently learning German but I'm only at basic level
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was wondering if you could help me if I provided the link to one or two of the product pages


I purchased my 2nd 780 Ti Superclocked off Ebay. It came with an ACX cooler, which I replaced with an EK waterblock, but the card came looking brand new. All original packaging, protectors on the display ports, etc., and I got it for $400US.


----------



## shrekislove123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> I purchased my 2nd 780 Ti Superclocked off Ebay. It came with an ACX cooler, which I replaced with an EK waterblock, but the card came looking brand new. All original packaging, protectors on the display ports, etc., and I got it for $400US.


Hmm, hopefully I have a similar experience







I'm only going for EVGA cards cause the warranty transfers. However, I'm still not sure if I want to get an ACX cooler style or the standard reference design. My top card is watercooled with the Kraken G10 and I don't intend on getting another one for my bottom GPU unless temps are going to be insanely high (which I doubt will happen as only the top card runs hot in SLI, and I've already taken care of that).

Do you think it would make any difference then whicever design I get (reference vs ACX)?


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> The thing is your "pretty much stock" setup still has a per gpu power limit of just under 350w.. almost 100w more per card than what is actually stock lol. if you get reference based cards and don't mod them the most they will need combined is about 530w and you will need less than 250w for everything else even with a huge overclock on the 2600k.
> 
> bottom line is for reference non bios mod 780ti sli and a 2600k you can get away with an 850w psu but I would recommend a 1000w+ unit for modified card overclocking.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shrekislove123*
> 
> Hmm, hopefully I have a similar experience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm only going for EVGA cards cause the warranty transfers. However, I'm still not sure if I want to get an ACX cooler style or the standard reference design. My top card is watercooled with the Kraken G10 and I don't intend on getting another one for my bottom GPU unless temps are going to be insanely high (which I doubt will happen as only the top card runs hot in SLI, and I've already taken care of that).
> 
> Do you think it would make any difference then whicever design I get (reference vs ACX)?


It's still a luck of draw but i must say i had better experience with the two SC on reference cooler compared to ACX i had last year. No doubt ACX runs a bit cooler but changing the stock TIM on reference ones did ~5C improvement. Sure it would have improved the ACX just as well but never had a chance as I had to return it after 3 days (was crashing on stock clocks).


----------



## shrekislove123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> It's still a luck of draw but i must say i had better experience with the two SC on reference cooler compared to ACX i had last year. No doubt ACX runs a bit cooler but changing the stock TIM on reference ones did ~5C improvement. Sure it would have improved the ACX just as well but never had a chance as I had to return it after 3 days (was crashing on stock clocks).


Would you know where exactly the ACX exhausts heat? I know it does so inside the case, but I'd like to find out at which part of the card exactly. Since it will be running as the bottom card in my case, I'm worried that the hot air from it goes directly upwards into the fan which cools the VRMs on my top card. I didn't mark it out in the photo but you should be able to see it, its where the "NZXT: logo is, you will be able to see a round shaped hole, that would be the 92mm fan that is blowing air towards the card. Do you think that if I get the ACX its going to drive up my VRM temmperatures like crazy







? Since the 92mm fan will be blowing hot air towards my card, which wouldn't happen if I got a reference style blower card.
I'm not concerned about the GPU die temps for the top card at all as theres a copper block for the pump attached to it


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Yes, I had an EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Superclocked and bought an EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Superclocked w/ an ACX cooler on it. My first card was watercooled, and when I got the 2nd card in, with the ACX cooler on it, I realized it was also a reference card, once I broke it down. However, the cards have slightly different BIOSs, probably because of the ACX cooler.
> 
> I would like to be able to run these cards, and overclock them more than the EVGA Precision software allows. It limits the power to 106%. Would there be any benefit to flashing another BIOS on these cards, one that would allow me to overclock them more, plus, having an exact matching BIOS on each card? I did notice, at stock speeds, the 780 Ti that had the ACX cooler on it, runs slightly faster. I'm not sure why. The cards are pretty much identical once you remove all the stock coolers, but like I said, the card that had the ACX cooler runs slightly faster. So, it makes me wonder if it's because of the different BIOS, and if so, is there another BIOS that I can flash each card with to make them both run faster than they currently are?


You could do what I did, which is to flash both cards with the same bios, such as the skyn3t EVGA ACX bios from page 1 of this thread.

Then you can use PX to overclock the cards, I run mine at 1306 MHz, 24/7.
Y.M.M.V.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayombie*
> 
> I found that I can not trust Heaven for stability any more as it can run through fine but its when you play games you find that the dreaded Driver will crash out.
> 
> To really find out if that Oc is successful play some games like FC4 / Skyrim / BF4 etc....


Neither program has been good for stability in quite some time. Heaven is slightly better due to all the tessilation but even that is a walk in the park for modern GPUs these days. Valley is just pure epeen.


----------



## eBombzor

Guys... I think my 780 Ti has died


Plus it was during a CSGO comp match.
RIP


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shrekislove123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> They state that you have to send it back to Oxxygen. You have to send them the GPU with everything it came with, like manual / driver-disk etc.pp.
> 
> You have also to include the invoice / receipt of your purchase (has to show the date of purchase) and also any warranty-papers of the manufacturer, if there are any.
> 
> They also would like to get a description of the problem you have with the GPU.
> 
> You would have to send it back to:
> 
> Oxxygen IT Vermittlungs & Vertriebs UG (haftungsbeschränkt)
> Bochumer Str. 258
> 45661 Recklinghausen
> West-Germany
> 
> Here is some additional info about the Asus-Warranty: Click
> 
> ... and their general support site: Click
> 
> You should also register your product here: Click
> 
> ... and would include any details about this, when you have to send the GPU back to Oxxygen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for your help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!!! I now have this as a failsafe should I not be able to find a decent EVGA 780ti off Ebay
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> hopefully the rma service is better in germany than america lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you happen to have any experience with ASUS RMA? How would you rate their service? I'm aware that EVGA offers one of the best customer supports all around.
Click to expand...

asus rma service is the worst i rma'ed a motherboard 4 times before they realized it couldn't be fixed even though i told them it couldn't. dont know about the german branche but the american branch is a bunch of idiots with rma tags.


----------



## Masterchief79

My experience with Asus RMA: My memory fried my mobo once, conductor path burned, no idea why - same happened in a PC from a friend btw. His was an ASRock board. ASRock swapped the board without any fiddling around, he had a new one after 2 weeks. Mine was a really expensive Asus Maximus IV Extreme and guess what. Came back after 6 weeks with a nice little sticker on it that said "user inducted damage". On top, another note that said I couldn't RMA it again or something, it has been rejected for RMA and taken into the database. They really know how to treat customers. Asus RMA is really the worst I've seen.
No idea on the graphics cards though, usually those are different branches in the company. A 760 Striker I reviewed once died after a month (while I was still testing it). Got a second one week after, so that's a plus for them. Was a sample though, no experience with retail cards. Personally, I don't think I'm gonna buy Asus hardware so fast ever again...


----------



## hwoverclkd

i would use an amex card for supplemental warranty coverage.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masterchief79*
> 
> My experience with Asus RMA: My memory fried my mobo once, conductor path burned, no idea why - same happened in a PC from a friend btw. His was an ASRock board. ASRock swapped the board without any fiddling around, he had a new one after 2 weeks. Mine was a really expensive Asus Maximus IV Extreme and guess what. Came back after 6 weeks with a nice little sticker on it that said "user inducted damage". On top, another note that said I couldn't RMA it again or something, it has been rejected for RMA and taken into the database. They really know how to treat customers. Asus RMA is really the worst I've seen.
> No idea on the graphics cards though, usually those are different branches in the company. A 760 Striker I reviewed once died after a month (while I was still testing it). Got a second one week after, so that's a plus for them. Was a sample though, no experience with retail cards. Personally, I don't think I'm gonna buy Asus hardware so fast ever again...


lol they are very experienced at finding ways out of warranties too. when a asus product works it works. but when it dies its dead.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Looks like that the 780-Ti-GHz-Edition are gold-plated or something: AU $1,563.71 @eBay


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> Looks like that the 780-Ti-GHz-Edition are gold-plated or something: AU $1,563.71 @eBay


thats around what he paid for it. he might even have paid more lol.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> thats around what he paid for it. he might even have paid more lol.


I got mine for AU$895,- each from @Umart on special.

Looks like I will have to go with a 2nd-hand one, if I want to go for 3-Way-SLI.

Let's wait and see, what I get back from the ATO.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> thats around what he paid for it. he might even have paid more lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I got mine for AU$895,- each from @Umart on special.
> 
> Looks like I will have to go with a 2nd-hand one, if I want to go for 3-Way-SLI.
> 
> Let's wait and see, what I get back from the ATO.
Click to expand...

I'm up for grabs if you bid good lol.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I'm up for grabs if you bid good lol.


If you still have it at tax-return-time, then I will come back to you !

Have unfortunately to get books for my wife's study first and a few things for our Ute.


----------



## rolldog

Seriously? It sounds like a lot, but what's the exchange rate between AUS & USD? I might sell my 2 EVGA 780 Ti Superclocked GPUs.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Seriously? It sounds like a lot, but what's the exchange rate between AUS & USD? I might sell my 2 EVGA 780 Ti Superclocked GPUs.


a lot


----------



## shrekislove123

Glad to say that I found a second hand EVGA 780ti Superclocked with ACX off Ebay, should be arriving by this Friday and I can enjoy my SLI this weekend


----------



## Anateus

Guys, I noticed two very thin lines of.. strange pixels on my screens, with two single pixes nearby. I had white pixels back then, but DELL gave me new screen because of the premium warranty. I noticed those pixels tonight after switching from my 760 to 780 Ti (second hand).
What can it be? I still have some time to return the card, I will check if they dissapear with my old 760.

Edit: They look way larger than they appear IRL (1,5-2mm max):


----------



## lonewolf1996

Ok Guys. I have been trying to figure this out for a couple of days. I need some help trying to figure it out. I bought this Graphics card thinking I was getting a GTX 780 Ti. Well I think I got screwed. Look at the pics and let me know what you all think. I would Like to know what Kind it is so I can try and update the Bios. Out of the box It artifacts bad. No matter what I try.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonewolf1996*
> 
> Ok Guys. I have been trying to figure this out for a couple of days. I need some help trying to figure it out. I bought this Graphics card thinking I was getting a GTX 780 Ti. Well I think I got screwed. Look at the pics and let me know what you all think. I would Like to know what Kind it is so I can try and update the Bios. Out of the box It artifacts bad. No matter what I try.


That is not a 780 Ti or even a 780. Sorry to say but it looks like you did indeed get screwed.


----------



## lonewolf1996

I figured That much out,I am trying to figure out what kind it is and how I can flash the bios back to what it is suppose to be. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonewolf1996*
> 
> I figured That much out,I am trying to figure out what kind it is and how I can flash the bios back to what it is suppose to be. Anyone have any ideas?


On the white printed sticker, what is the part number? Or serial number?


----------



## lonewolf1996

This is all the Information on the Sticker

Nvidia GTX780Ti
HH20149856214782347854933


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonewolf1996*
> 
> This is all the Information on the Sticker
> 
> Nvidia GTX780Ti
> HH20149856214782347854933


can you return that?


----------



## lonewolf1996

I doubt it. I am trying to. I bought it from a place in China. I'm going to try and see If I can in the morning.I am just trying to figure out exactly What I got,


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonewolf1996*
> 
> I doubt it. I am trying to. I bought it from a place in China. I'm going to try and see If I can in the morning.I am just trying to figure out exactly What I got,


well its definitely not a top card in fact looks to be 600 series. especially with the lack of dp i'm thing maybe even older radeon or something.


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonewolf1996*
> 
> Ok Guys. I have been trying to figure this out for a couple of days. I need some help trying to figure it out. I bought this Graphics card thinking I was getting a GTX 780 Ti. Well I think I got screwed. Look at the pics and let me know what you all think. I would Like to know what Kind it is so I can try and update the Bios. Out of the box It artifacts bad. No matter what I try.


192 shaders, yeah, you got screwed.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonewolf1996*
> 
> I doubt it. I am trying to. I bought it from a place in China. I'm going to try and see If I can in the morning.I am just trying to figure out exactly What I got,


Specs indicate it is a GTS 450 (192 CUDA cores, 128-bit bus).

Pretty sure you got it for cheap thinking it was a genuine 780Ti, happened to a buddy of mine at work, he wasn't able to return it or actually use it (it craps out whenever a 3D app/game is running).


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lonewolf1996*
> 
> I doubt it. I am trying to. I bought it from a place in China. I'm going to try and see If I can in the morning.I am just trying to figure out exactly What I got,
> 
> 
> 
> Specs indicate it is a GTS 450 (192 CUDA cores, 128-bit bus).
> 
> Pretty sure you got it for cheap thinking it was a genuine 780Ti, happened to a buddy of mine at work, he wasn't able to return it or actually use it (it craps out whenever a 3D app/game is running).
Click to expand...

if he got it from ebay he can get a refund. money back guarantee


----------



## Anateus

Is it normal that after changing from 760 to 780 Ti (i7 2600k/1440p 27") I am not seeing huge difference in Crysis 3? Game is as smooth as it was with 760 :/


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Is it normal that after changing from 760 to 780 Ti (i7 2600k/1440p 27") I am not seeing huge difference in Crysis 3? Game is as smooth as it was with 760 :/


You should see quite a considerable difference in framerate, unless you we're already locked at 60fps with your 760, but I doubt it at 1440p. Have you got afterburner? Might wanna throw open that monitoring tab and make sure your gpu is being utilised properly









EDIT: Were you getting a 60/120/144/whatever your monitors refresh rate is before the swap? Because you won't notice the difference then.


----------



## Anateus

I am running the tests right now to make better comparision with Afterburner.
Ah, ok. turning v-sync gave me lots of FPS :s


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> I am running the tests right now to make better comparision with Afterburner.


Good. And maybe run a few benchmarks and compare your scores to people with similar clocked cards, just to rule out a dud card.


----------



## Anateus

I think I had a pretty good 760, runs stuff nearly as good as that 780 Ti. But I'll stay with 780 ti, especially as I have the XSPC waterblock for it.
As for the overclocking, will adding the voltage let me push clocks further? I can go max +150 core, would like to get more. Especially with loop.


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> I think I had a pretty good 760, runs stuff nearly as good as that 780 Ti. But I'll stay with 780 ti, especially as I have the XSPC waterblock for it.
> As for the overclocking, will adding the voltage let me push clocks further? I can go max +150 core, would like to get more. Especially with loop.


The more you tell me, the more inclined I am to think you've got a dud card. Crappy frame rates, equivalent performance to a low-mid range card, we just need to see some benchmarks to see what's going on.

And oh hell yeah, extra voltage is where all the overclocking fun is at, as long as you go for it safely, and know your hardwares limits.

But with a water kit, you shouldn't have any problems


----------



## Anateus

Anyone here with OC'd AMP! 780 ti? I never changed the voltage and Im unsure on how far should I push it.


----------



## hwoverclkd

If you can post some benchmarks results along with the clocks you're running at, people can chime in and compare. Doesn't have to be the same card since it's the same chip. Variance should be small.

For voltage, try adding few mv, crank up the fans and core clocks, run some tests and let us know the results. Keep the temp in check (ideally <80c).


----------



## Anateus

Temps won't be the problem - got everything watercooled. I'll try tomorrow.


----------



## Camberwell

So today I got my second (used) GTX 780 Ti (a reference MSI) to put in SLI with my MSI GTX 780 Ti Gaming.

Both are running skyn3t's bios, but the bios that is based on their respective original bios (i.e. 2 different bios).

I have made a clean install of the driver (347.25, the least buggy for me with a single card) and a clean install of MSI Afterburner, which has the option to sync similar cards enabled.

I have not stress tested or gamed yet, as I have a question about the idle clocks that I am seeing. On my Gaming, it is sitting at 797 MHz core clock and 3499 MHz memory, and on the reference card it says 324 MHz for both core clock and memory clock.

I had thought that they might be the same for both cards, but now I realise that the base clocks in the skyn3t bios for my Gaming is 1045 MHz, and for the reference it is 875 MHz.

I guess my question is, should I flash the same bios for both cards (I'm guessing yes), and if so, which bios - the skyn3t bios for reference cards, or the skyn3t bios for the Gaming?


----------



## shrekislove123

Can someone help me with my 780ti SLI config? I got a EVGA Superclocked with ACX cooler for my second card, and when I'm running Far Cry 4 I can see from Afterburner monitoring that only my second GPU is being used - my GPU1 usage sits at like 20%. I've already checked that SLI is configured in NVIDIA Control Panel and I set Physx to automatic


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> So today I got my second (used) GTX 780 Ti (a reference MSI) to put in SLI with my MSI GTX 780 Ti Gaming.
> 
> Both are running skyn3t's bios, but the bios that is based on their respective original bios (i.e. 2 different bios).
> 
> I have made a clean install of the driver (347.25, the least buggy for me with a single card) and a clean install of MSI Afterburner, which has the option to sync similar cards enabled.
> 
> I have not stress tested or gamed yet, as I have a question about the idle clocks that I am seeing. On my Gaming, it is sitting at 797 MHz core clock and 3499 MHz memory, and on the reference card it says 324 MHz for both core clock and memory clock.
> 
> I had thought that they might be the same for both cards, but now I realise that the base clocks in the skyn3t bios for my Gaming is 1045 MHz, and for the reference it is 875 MHz.
> 
> I guess my question is, should I flash the same bios for both cards (I'm guessing yes), and if so, which bios - the skyn3t bios for reference cards, or the skyn3t bios for the Gaming?


test each card first with the bios and determine the lowest clock possible between the two. Chances are, you might have to dial the clocks down a little further when you enable SLI. Try re-installing the driver before doing SLI. I wouldn't trust the option to clean up within the installer if you're doing SLI, only use DDU.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shrekislove123*
> 
> Can someone help me with my 780ti SLI config? I got a EVGA Superclocked with ACX cooler for my second card, and when I'm running Far Cry 4 I can see from Afterburner monitoring that only my second GPU is being used - my GPU1 usage sits at like 20%. I've already checked that SLI is configured in NVIDIA Control Panel and I set Physx to automatic


try driver clean up (DDU), reinstall and then enable SLI. I ran into an issue last year when DDU itself failed to clean up properly and i had to use a different DDU version.


----------



## shrekislove123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> test each card first with the bios and determine the lowest clock possible between the two. Chances are, you might have to dial the clocks down a little further when you enable SLI. Try re-installing the driver before doing SLI. I wouldn't trust the option to clean up within the installer if you're doing SLI, only use DDU.
> try driver clean up (DDU), reinstall and then enable SLI. I ran into an issue last year when DDU itself failed to clean up properly and i had to use a different DDU version.


Will do, also I just tried Far Cry 4 running on my overclocked settings (stock bios) with both cards at 1136 mhz. I ran Unigine Valley for at least 40 minutes non stop and both cards were fine; top card (watercooled with CLC) never hit above 60 C, and bottoc card (stock ACX cooler) never hit above 72C. I run Far Cry 4 and its fine for about 5 minutes then suddenly I get a BSOD saying VIDEO_SCHEDULER_INTERNAL_ERROR. Have restarted my PC and all is fine, I'll do that DDU thing you asked


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> test each card first with the bios and determine the lowest clock possible between the two. Chances are, you might have to dial the clocks down a little further when you enable SLI. Try re-installing the driver before doing SLI. I wouldn't trust the option to clean up within the installer if you're doing SLI, only use DDU.
> try driver clean up (DDU), reinstall and then enable SLI. I ran into an issue last year when DDU itself failed to clean up properly and i had to use a different DDU version.


Do you mean to flash each card with both bioses and see which one has the lowest clock? I figure if I flash the reference card with the Gaming bios, then both cards will have an idle clock of 1045 MHz. I could also flash my Gaming card with the ref bios and then both cards would have an idle clock of 875 MHz. Would it work like that?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shrekislove123*
> 
> Will do, also I just tried Far Cry 4 running on my overclocked settings (stock bios) with both cards at 1136 mhz. I ran Unigine Valley for at least 40 minutes non stop and both cards were fine; top card (watercooled with CLC) never hit above 60 C, and bottoc card (stock ACX cooler) never hit above 72C. I run Far Cry 4 and its fine for about 5 minutes then suddenly I get a BSOD saying VIDEO_SCHEDULER_INTERNAL_ERROR. Have restarted my PC and all is fine, I'll do that DDU thing you asked


awesome







I got the same BSOD error last night, i was bored and tried pushing the bottom card again to its limit, hoping for some miracle to happen







well, i got no joy trying.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> Do you mean to flash each card with both bioses and see which one has the lowest clock? I figure if I flash the reference card with the Gaming bios, then both cards will have an idle clock of 1045 MHz. I could also flash my Gaming card with the ref bios and then both cards would have an idle clock of 875 MHz. Would it work like that?


yes...easier that way (at least for me). I'm not sure about MSI card but i would think you should at least know if your stock 875mhz card can easily go past beyond 1045mhz before flashing the gaming bios into it. If doing the other way around, i think it's OK to flash reference bios into msi gaming...i would do either option if that's my card







but hey that's just me and you should take that with grain of salt and use your own judgment. I'm skeptical flashing bios that is not designed for it but at this point, i don't care any more. If i would brick my card, that's enough justification to buy myself the 980 KPE


----------



## shrekislove123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the same BSOD error last night, i was bored and tried pushing the bottom card again to its limit, hoping for some miracle to happen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, i got no joy trying.


I know for sure that my top card can overclock higher because its watercooled, is it okay to have the top card running at a higher core clock (say 1162 mhz) while the bottom card is at its maximum (say 1136mhz)?








I just tried FC4 again and it crashed after a few minutes...Can't tell if I should downclock the bottom card or downclock both cards to the same core clock?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shrekislove123*
> 
> I know for sure that my top card can overclock higher because its watercooled, is it okay to have the top card running at a higher core clock (say 1162 mhz) while the bottom card is at its maximum (say 1136mhz)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just tried FC4 again and it crashed after a few minutes...Can't tell if I should downclock the bottom card or downclock both cards to the same core clock?


you'll get the same performance as if both cards were clocked @ 1136Mhz. you can test this your self in say valley benchmark run both cards @ 1136Mhz for 3 runs then try with the the one card clocked @ 1163Mhz for 3 runs and compare the results


----------



## shrekislove123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> you'll get the same performance as if both cards were clocked @ 1136Mhz. you can test this your self in say valley benchmark run both cards @ 1136Mhz for 3 runs then try with the the one card clocked @ 1163Mhz for 3 runs and compare the results


Wow. Why is that so? Wouldn't it run slower if only one card was clocked higher?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shrekislove123*
> 
> Wow. Why is that so? Wouldn't it run slower if only one card was clocked higher?


if one card is clocked higher it will match the performance of the slower card.

Edit: i just tryd to run a few test and i cant even get one card clocked higher than the other it just revert the clock to the slower card.


----------



## alancsalt

Even if you uncheck "Synchronise settings for similar graphics processors" ?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shrekislove123*
> 
> Wow. Why is that so? Wouldn't it run slower if only one card was clocked higher?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> if one card is clocked higher it will match the performance of the slower card.
> 
> Edit: i just tryd to run a few test and i cant even get one card clocked higher than the other it just revert the clock to the slower card.


With all driver issues (anomaly?) aside, this is true.


----------



## shrekislove123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Even if you uncheck "Synchronise settings for similar graphics processors" ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> With all driver issues (anomaly?) aside, this is true.


Hmm, I've already unchecked the "Syncronise settings" in Afterburner because one of my cards is watercooled and the fan for that covers the VRMS and has to be constantly high, whereas on the one with the ACX cooler I follow a standard fan curve. Therefore I couldn't synchronise the settings because it would either mean that my first card's VRM fan would run too slowly or my ACX cooler would constantly run at a jet engine noise level








What I can't figure out is why Far Cry 4 still doesn't use 99% on both GPUs, I've seen benchmarks for 780ti SLI on FC4 on Ultra settings and I'm supposed to be getting above 120fps, I'm getting nowhere near that only about 70 fps, even after DDU and reinstalling SLI with Physx set to Auto Select (not Dedicated). Can someone help me with this? I've monitored temps and its not a case of GPU Boost underclocking my cards due to high temps, the watercooled top card doesn't exceed 57C when benchmarking and the bottom ACX card doesn't exceed 72/73C







:


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shrekislove123*
> 
> Hmm, I've already unchecked the "Syncronise settings" in Afterburner because one of my cards is watercooled and the fan for that covers the VRMS and has to be constantly high, whereas on the one with the ACX cooler I follow a standard fan curve. Therefore I couldn't synchronise the settings because it would either mean that my first card's VRM fan would run too slowly or my ACX cooler would constantly run at a jet engine noise level
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I can't figure out is why Far Cry 4 still doesn't use 99% on both GPUs, I've seen benchmarks for 780ti SLI on FC4 on Ultra settings and I'm supposed to be getting above 120fps, I'm getting nowhere near that only about 70 fps, even after DDU and reinstalling SLI with Physx set to Auto Select (not Dedicated). Can someone help me with this? I've monitored temps and its not a case of GPU Boost underclocking my cards due to high temps, the watercooled top card doesn't exceed 57C when benchmarking and the bottom ACX card doesn't exceed 72/73C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


what's the sustained boost clock speed for each card? do you get the same behavior when doing benchmarks or other games?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Even if you uncheck "Synchronise settings for similar graphics processors" ?


Yeah

Both cards 1084Mhz 128.3 FPS


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







One card 1084Mhz the other is @ 1215Mhz Valley reads what i set the clock to but PX OSD reverts back to 1084Mhz and get same results as both cards at 1084Mhz

128.2 FPS


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Both cards @ 1215Mhz 134.5 FPS


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







all done with my cpu @ 4Ghz


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## shrekislove123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> what's the sustained boost clock speed for each card? do you get the same behavior when doing benchmarks or other games?


I can't remember exactly, but both cards were running their clocks at about 1293 according to Afterburner monitoring when benchmarking on Unigine Valley. In Unigine Valley, both cards are being used adequately as their usage is within the range of 90-99%, but In Far Cry 4 its always something like GPU 1: 20% and GPU2: 80% or some uneven match like that, both cards are never fully utilised.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shrekislove123*
> 
> I can't remember exactly, but both cards were running their clocks at about 1293 according to Afterburner monitoring when benchmarking on Unigine Valley. In Unigine Valley, both cards are being used adequately as their usage is within the range of 90-99%, but In Far Cry 4 its always something like GPU 1: 20% and GPU2: 80% or some uneven match like that, both cards are never fully utilised.


ok, so maybe it's another SLI issue for FC4


----------



## shrekislove123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> ok, so maybe it's another SLI issue for FC4


Yeah, I think I've fixed it by using Far Cry 3's SLI compatibility bits in Nvidia Inspector for FC4 on my PC, now both GPUs are at 97% load during the game. Still disappointed with the frame rate dips though, they really haven't worked very hard on optimizing the geame for Kepler, even 970's in SLI have much higher minimum frame rates


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stacey2911*
> 
> The more you tell me, the more inclined I am to think you've got a dud card. Crappy frame rates, equivalent performance to a low-mid range card, we just need to see some benchmarks to see what's going on.
> 
> And oh hell yeah, extra voltage is where all the overclocking fun is at, as long as you go for it safely, and know your hardwares limits.
> 
> But with a water kit, you shouldn't have any problems


Can you please refer me to a BIOS I can flash onto my GPUs so I can get a little better performance out of my stock GPUs? Any OC software limits the voltage to my cards, but since I recently hooked up a 2nd card and set them up to run SLI, I want to see what they're capable of. I'm running an EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti SC and an EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti SC w/ ACX cooler, but the stock coolers have been removed from each card, they're both setup with full EK waterblocks and an EVGA Dual Parallel Terminal. Any recommendations for a good BIOS to flash these cards with so I can see what their maximum potential is would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stacey2911*
> 
> The more you tell me, the more inclined I am to think you've got a dud card. Crappy frame rates, equivalent performance to a low-mid range card, we just need to see some benchmarks to see what's going on.
> 
> And oh hell yeah, extra voltage is where all the overclocking fun is at, as long as you go for it safely, and know your hardwares limits.
> 
> But with a water kit, you shouldn't have any problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please refer me to a BIOS I can flash onto my GPUs so I can get a little better performance out of my stock GPUs? Any OC software limits the voltage to my cards, but since I recently hooked up a 2nd card and set them up to run SLI, I want to see what they're capable of. I'm running an EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti SC and an EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti SC w/ ACX cooler, but the stock coolers have been removed from each card, they're both setup with full EK waterblocks and an EVGA Dual Parallel Terminal. Any recommendations for a good BIOS to flash these cards with so I can see what their maximum potential is would be greatly appreciated.
Click to expand...

Here's the reply I gave you a few days ago. Everything you need is on page 1 of this thread.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Yes, I had an EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Superclocked and bought an EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Superclocked w/ an ACX cooler on it. My first card was watercooled, and when I got the 2nd card in, with the ACX cooler on it, I realized it was also a reference card, once I broke it down. However, the cards have slightly different BIOSs, probably because of the ACX cooler.
> 
> I would like to be able to run these cards, and overclock them more than the EVGA Precision software allows. It limits the power to 106%. Would there be any benefit to flashing another BIOS on these cards, one that would allow me to overclock them more, plus, having an exact matching BIOS on each card? I did notice, at stock speeds, the 780 Ti that had the ACX cooler on it, runs slightly faster. I'm not sure why. The cards are pretty much identical once you remove all the stock coolers, but like I said, the card that had the ACX cooler runs slightly faster. So, it makes me wonder if it's because of the different BIOS, and if so, is there another BIOS that I can flash each card with to make them both run faster than they currently are?
> 
> 
> 
> You could do what I did, which is to flash both cards with the same bios, such as the skyn3t EVGA ACX bios from page 1 of this thread.
> 
> Then you can use PX to overclock the cards, I run mine at 1306 MHz, 24/7.
> Y.M.M.V.
Click to expand...


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shrekislove123*
> 
> Yeah, I think I've fixed it by using Far Cry 3's SLI compatibility bits in Nvidia Inspector for FC4 on my PC, now both GPUs are at 97% load during the game. Still disappointed with the frame rate dips though, they really haven't worked very hard on optimizing the geame for Kepler, even 970's in SLI have much higher minimum frame rates


those micro stutters won't totally go away. Honestly, I don't frequently enable SLI. My 780 Ti Classy alone is good enough to play most of my games with more than enough eyecandy at 1440p.


----------



## shrekislove123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> those micro stutters won't totally go away. Honestly, I don't frequently enable SLI. My 780 Ti Classy alone is good enough to play most of my games with more than enough eyecandy at 1440p.










wut
Which games do you enable SLI on then?


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shrekislove123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> those micro stutters won't totally go away. Honestly, I don't frequently enable SLI. My 780 Ti Classy alone is good enough to play most of my games with more than enough eyecandy at 1440p.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wut
> Which games do you enable SLI on then?
Click to expand...

Crysis, duh.


----------



## hwoverclkd

^ lol

well, only when playing demanding games and whenever i feel like using all my 3 monitors. Most of the time, single monitor / gpu is all I need.


----------



## Anateus




----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Can you please refer me to a BIOS I can flash onto my GPUs so I can get a little better performance out of my stock GPUs? Any OC software limits the voltage to my cards, but since I recently hooked up a 2nd card and set them up to run SLI, I want to see what they're capable of. I'm running an EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti SC and an EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti SC w/ ACX cooler, but the stock coolers have been removed from each card, they're both setup with full EK waterblocks and an EVGA Dual Parallel Terminal. Any recommendations for a good BIOS to flash these cards with so I can see what their maximum potential is would be greatly appreciated.


I'm using the bios posted here http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/13920#post_23075859

It's designed for reference evga superclocked cards and it defaults to 1.212v at load without running any extra software. I think it would work great with your waterblocked cards.. in fact I've recently ordered an ek block for my card so I'll be trying that soon =)


----------



## Anateus

Got my 780 Ti AMP! core boosted by +155, cant go higher. Addint voltage (tried +30mv) doesnt help. Should I go even higher voltage or its max?


----------



## lonewolf1996

Hey Guys. Just wanted to leave an update. I finally figured out what video Card that was,and Re-flashed it back to original. It's working Pretty Good at the moment. Thanks for all the Help. It turned out to Be an Asus GTX 550 Ti. Thanks again.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonewolf1996*
> 
> Hey Guys. Just wanted to leave an update. I finally figured out what video Card that was,and Re-flashed it back to original. It's working Pretty Good at the moment. Thanks for all the Help. It turned out to Be an Asus GTX 550 Ti. Thanks again.


no return?


----------



## Anateus

Okay, so. Got my Zotac 780 Ti AMP! stuck on +165 core/+200 mem. (approx, havent clocked mem more). I tried to go higher with core alone but it wont let me, I even tried increasing the voltage by +50mv. Any ideas on how to OC it further? Got it all WC'd, temps are really low and nice.


----------



## lonewolf1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> no return?


Nope. No luck there. No answer from anyone. Sigh,Guess I'm stuck with it. Lesson Learned is all I can say on that.


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Okay, so. Got my Zotac 780 Ti AMP! stuck on +165 core/+200 mem. (approx, havent clocked mem more). I tried to go higher with core alone but it wont let me, I even tried increasing the voltage by +50mv. Any ideas on how to OC it further? Got it all WC'd, temps are really low and nice.


I also noticed that the voltage didnt do anything. Zeroed it and it even got me higher score in 3dmark. Is my card voltage locked or something? Or do I need to get some custom bios? I never really OC'd a card that hard.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonewolf1996*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> no return?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. No luck there. No answer from anyone. Sigh,Guess I'm stuck with it. Lesson Learned is all I can say on that.
Click to expand...

if its from ebay open a case. they will give your money back. http://resolutioncenter.ebay.com/


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Okay, so. Got my Zotac 780 Ti AMP! stuck on +165 core/+200 mem. (approx, havent clocked mem more). I tried to go higher with core alone but it wont let me, I even tried increasing the voltage by +50mv. Any ideas on how to OC it further? Got it all WC'd, temps are really low and nice.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> I also noticed that the voltage didnt do anything. Zeroed it and it even got me higher score in 3dmark. Is my card voltage locked or something? Or do I need to get some custom bios? I never really OC'd a card that hard.


what's your actual boost clock (read from gpu-z or px). Offset clocks are usually irrelevant especially if you're using stock bios. I believe your card still uses a reference pcb, hence the voltage limit.


----------



## darwing




----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> what's your actual boost clock (read from gpu-z or px). Offset clocks are usually irrelevant especially if you're using stock bios. I believe your card still uses a reference pcb, hence the voltage limit.


So, all reference PCB are voltage locked? Can I unlock it somehow? Like, flash a custom bios or something?

Edit: did some research, guess I need a custom biis. Ny recommendations for Zotac 780 ti AMP! ?


----------



## Silent Scone

The reference PCB made by Flextronics is limited at driver level and so far nobody has been able to unlock it. Applying over 1.212v is possible however the card will not utilise the voltage correctly. So no a custom BIOS will not solve this. I would accept the fact that you will not be able to overvolt the card.


----------



## Anateus

Only thing I can do now is sit and cry.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Only thing I can do now is sit and cry.


Not necessarily. Depends on what you want in a card! Kepler scales pretty well with temps so if you put the card on water it should scale up quite nicely. Typically reference Ti will do between 1250-1300 core. This isn't shy by any stretch. If it's benchmarking you're after then yes, you'll be outshone by the numerous EVGA Classified and ASUS Matrix owners sadly.

Don't let it put you off though, one of my reference cards could bench at 1400 core @ 1.212v







.

I'm predominantly a reference/Greenlight bound user because I impulse buy at launch lol, but I'm a gamer, and overclocking three cards to within their operation limits isn't something I'm all that fussed by.

The experience first, overclocking second







.


----------



## Anateus

I need more FPS in some games. Using 1440p hurts my performance sometimes. Thats why I wanted to OC it more than +160 core. Btw. even under heavy stress (Firestrike Extreme) and with +160 core OC, Afterburner says that the card uses 1260 core top. Why is that so? Shouldnt it use 1360 with the boost?
Temps are ~40-45* under water.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Only thing I can do now is sit and cry.


sorry to interrupt...is it because of the additional ~39mhz you have hoped for? i think you should have gotten a classy or KPE if your hopes were high

ok, you may carry on.









EDIT: you'd need about 100 mhz more to have significant FPS impact at 1440p...and that still depends on the game. E.g. if a game runs at an average of 45fps now @1440p, additional 50mhz might only give you up to ~5fps more. I don't know about you but that would still not be significant for me.SLI is usually the way to go if you want a palpable improvement esp at higher resolution.


----------



## Anateus

I simply thought those cards could go higher. 980 can go way higher compared to 780 Ti..


----------



## hwoverclkd

It's always a luck of draw between chips, let alone a different architecture. Maxwell clocks higher than Kepler, but if compared on the same clock frequency, fps you'd get on Kepler is better _IMO_.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> I simply thought those cards could go higher. *980 can go way higher compared to 780 Ti*..


That's an apples to oranges comparison. Clock-for-clock they are not the same performance wise. A 780Ti at 1400 would be faster than a 980 at 1400.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> So, all reference PCB are voltage locked? Can I unlock it somehow? Like, flash a custom bios or something?
> Edit: did some research, guess I need a custom biis. Ny recommendations for Zotac 780 ti AMP! ?


You're running it on water, right?
You certainly should be able to get a decent overclock on your card.
Why not try flashing it with the Zotac bios provided by skyn3t on page 1. That bios will unlock the voltage to the 1.212v. allowed, and gives you a default 1045.5 MHz, with no boost crap.
You can then use PX to clock it higher, I have mine running at 1306MHz 24/7. I chose to flash it with the skyn3t EVGA bios to match my second EVGA 780Ti card, both cards run at that speed with no problem.


----------



## Silent Scone

As mentioned above that is apples to oranges as you cannot compare clock for clock across different GPU architectures


----------



## Anateus

Understood now. I'll try Skynet bios


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Understood now. I'll try Skynet bios


Good plan.








It's worked great with my cards, there is Ez3Flash provided there as well, to make flashing the card simple.


----------



## Camberwell

So a quick update, I flashed my reference MSI card with the Gaming bios, works just fine. Both cards are running at 1160 MHz, which gives me the fps I want with temps I can live with (mid 70's C with all case fans ramped up!). Max power on my power meter has been 590 Watts at the wall, so I think that for now I will just keep my CM V850. Now I just have to wait (longer) for GTA V which I pre-ordered like forever ago.....


----------



## Anateus

First time flashing custom BIOS (Skyn3t Zotac), is everything okay with it?


EDIT!
There is strange buzz noise (not whine. Its like there is a bee trapped inside) coming from my card (99% sure its the GPU, there is no noise while running 3DMark physics test).
I didnt hear it before flashing new BIOS. Can it be the issue?


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> First time flashing custom BIOS (Skyn3t Zotac), is everything okay with it?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks like a successful flash in GPUZ.








I would recommend using EVGA PX for overclocking though, as Afterburner doesn't work properly with all 780 Ti's.
Edit:
Post by OccamRazor about this:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/13760#post_23010443
I don't use K-boost though. The older more stable version 4.2.1 of PX can be downloaded from here:
http://forums.videocardz.com/topic/532-evga-precision-x-421/
Edit:
Not sure about the buzz you hear though. Try rebooting and see if it goes away. You may need to re-install the Nvidia driver.
But I would still recommend ditching Afterburner for PX as Afterburner doesn't properly support your card.


----------



## Anateus

Thanks, I'll try it out. So basically, that BIOS disabled GPU boost and increased voltage, right? So I can now OC it more?


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Thanks, I'll try it out. So basically, that BIOS disabled GPU boost and increased voltage, right? So I can now OC it more?


Yes, since you now have the voltage unlocked, and the default power target increased.
Use the voltage feature in PX to increase the voltage to the full 1.212v., then you can start experimenting with your overclock.
I don't bother increasing the power target myself, OccamRazor suggests not pushing that too high if you do.
Also, it's a good idea to follow the "Increment of 13" chart on page 1 of this thread when overclocking the gpu.
Edit:
I'll post my settings as an example. Note that my default gpu clock is a bit different than yours as I flashed both cards with the EVGA version of the skyn3t bios, but the same applies.


----------



## Anateus

How should I change the voltage? Right now its at 950mV, can I get it straight at 1212mV? (Never touched the voltage on my GPUs while overclocking, hence the question)


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> How should I change the voltage? Right now its at 950mV, can I get it straight at 1212mV? (Never touched the voltage on my GPUs while overclocking, hence the question)


I just click the voltage tab on PX, then the overvoltage tab, then move the slider all the way up to 1.212v. then hit apply.


----------



## Anateus

It overclocks really well now! Seeing huge difference in fps. Still, buzz noise remains. And it really bothers me :/


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> It overclocks really well now! Seeing huge difference in fps. Still, buzz noise remains. And it really bothers me :/


You'll have to do some diagnosing for that issue. It seems odd that it's happening after flashing to the new bios, I have not seen any such issue mentioned here that's related to any of the skyn3t bios.
Perhaps the psu? Idk.


----------



## Anateus

Anyone here ever experienced something similar?
I have no clue how to determine why that buzz noise is happening.
All I know its very mild in desktop, and magnifies ingame/while benching. Benchmarks that do physics test and use CPU only cause no buzzing.
Its similar to this:


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Anyone here ever experienced something similar?
> I have no clue how to determine why that buzz noise is happening.
> All I know its very mild in desktop, and magnifies ingame/while benching. Benchmarks that do physics test and use CPU only cause no buzzing.
> Its similar to this:


coil whine yet i never experienced it myself but lots of people have had it. might be nothing yet it might be something


----------



## ToxicAdam

Hey guys can I SLI a GIGABYTE 780 Ti OC with PNY 780 Ti with no issues?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam*
> 
> Hey guys can I SLI a GIGABYTE 780 Ti OC with PNY 780 Ti with no issues?


yes


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yes


Thanks, just checking because one has a factory overclock.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yes
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, just checking because one has a factory overclock.
Click to expand...

it wont matter as sli will match the cards performance by the lowest performance outputting card the higher performing card will be scaled down to match.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Anyone here ever experienced something similar?
> I have no clue how to determine why that buzz noise is happening.
> All I know its very mild in desktop, and magnifies ingame/while benching. Benchmarks that do physics test and use CPU only cause no buzzing.
> Its similar to this:


buzz noise? Could be psu. Coil whine is a little higher pitch. Then again, your ears may not be the same as mine


----------



## Anateus

Turned PC on today, played a couple of games - no buzzing. Turned PrecisionX on, applied yesterday clocks (1212mV / +287MHz core) and there we go - buzzing again.


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Turned PC on today, played a couple of games - no buzzing. Turned PrecisionX on, applied yesterday clocks (1212mV / +287MHz core) and there we go - buzzing again.


Have you tried backing down the oc , maybe try +250 MHz and see if it persists....


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Turned PC on today, played a couple of games - no buzzing. Turned PrecisionX on, applied yesterday clocks (1212mV / +287MHz core) and there we go - buzzing again.


Thats normal.. With higher OC youre putting more current through those chokes, which cause the noise. Its normal and not detrimental or anything.


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Thats normal.. With higher OC youre putting more current through those chokes, which cause the noise. Its normal and not detrimental or anything.


It would persist even after backing everything down (base clocks and 950mV). I will see if it stays like that after mild OC.
It isnt harmful to my card, right? I will be upgrading after this summer and dont want to kill it.


----------



## hwoverclkd

does the sound go louder as FPS goes higher? If so, then this is most likely a gpu coil whine. While it's generally 'normal', i haven't heard much of it on any of the 780 Ti i've had....on 290x, they were a little louder....which was very prominent when running 3dmark cloud gate / ice storm.


----------



## Anateus

The higher FPS/GPU usage, the more buzz noise. Couldnt it be the PSU though? Using Corsair AX860, I never pushed it hard with my old 760. I have my CPU overclocked to 4.2GHz, sometimes 4.6.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> The higher FPS/GPU usage, the more buzz noise. Couldnt it be the PSU though? Using Corsair AX860, I never pushed it hard with my old 760. I have my CPU overclocked to 4.2GHz, sometimes 4.6.


can't really tell until i hear it myself. Psu buzz would sound differently from gpu. Could you possibly post an actual video? if it doesn't overpower the ambient noise around you, then i think it's not worth the trouble


----------



## z0ki

How do i deal with EVGA to get a replacement card? Because last i tried they told me it's working so they can't do anything about it. Right now my second Ti Classy is not even able to hit 1240mhz anymore at all! What can I do to get a replacement? Otherwise im going to bin both cards and move to the 980's. I've had nothing but problems since adding a second card and it's driving me nuts, i've had enough.

My first card can hit 1480+mhz my second can't even break 1200 anymore (used to bottleneck at 1267mhz) yup that bad! So it feels like my first card is going to waste now. I obviously got probably the worst chip when i got my second gpu. Blood is boiling


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> How do i deal with EVGA to get a replacement card? Because last i tried they told me it's working so they can't do anything about it. Right now my second Ti Classy is not even able to hit 1240mhz anymore at all! What can I do to get a replacement? Otherwise im going to bin both cards and move to the 980's. I've had nothing but problems since adding a second card and it's driving me nuts, i've had enough.
> 
> My first card can hit 1480+mhz my second can't even break 1200 anymore (used to bottleneck at 1267mhz) yup that bad! So it feels like my first card is going to waste now. I obviously got probably the worst chip when i got my second gpu. Blood is boiling


eh its over stock so they dont care but i suppose you can say screen flickers and sometimes when you can game it causes random disruptions with your games. also say it flickers in the bios as well when in the mobo's bios.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> eh its over stock so they dont care but i suppose you can say screen flickers and sometimes when you can game it causes random disruptions with your games. also say it flickers in the bios as well when in the mobo's bios.


Ok i just sent another ticket explaining the above I will see what they have to say for themselves. If they're adamant on not replacing it i'm binning it. Spent around 95% of the time trying to get it stable and restarting my PC then actually enjoying myself.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> eh its over stock so they dont care but i suppose you can say screen flickers and sometimes when you can game it causes random disruptions with your games. also say it flickers in the bios as well when in the mobo's bios.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok i just sent another ticket explaining the above I will see what they have to say for themselves. If they're adamant on not replacing it i'm binning it. Spent around 95% of the time trying to get it stable and restarting my PC then actually enjoying myself.
Click to expand...

there's no point in a rma if its just cause you can't oc as they will test that card before they send a replacement.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> there's no point in a rma if its just cause you can't oc as they will test that card before they send a replacement.


Damn, well if that's the case i'll just sell it with the EKWB and Backplate. First time SLI'ing and what a disappointment it was. Ah well, it is what it is. It's just so sad that they more or less binned all the chips for the KP version and left the last few cards with rubbish chips.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Damn, well if that's the case i'll just sell it with the EKWB and Backplate. First time SLI'ing and what a disappointment it was. Ah well, it is what it is. It's just so sad that they more or less binned all the chips for the KP version and left the last few cards with rubbish chips.


yeah, that's the sad part. They don't guarantee any clock speed except stock. Mine was just as bad, can't go beyond 1200mhz. The only advantage I had was they sent it to me as an advance rma so i only had to get their OK to send it back to them instead of the card it was supposed to replace.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Damn, well if that's the case i'll just sell it with the EKWB and Backplate. First time SLI'ing and what a disappointment it was. Ah well, it is what it is. It's just so sad that they more or less binned all the chips for the KP version and left the last few cards with rubbish chips.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, that's the sad part. They don't guarantee any clock speed except stock. Mine was just as bad, can't go beyond 1200mhz. The only advantage I had was they sent it to me as an advance rma so i only had to get their OK to send it back to them instead of the card it was supposed to replace.
Click to expand...

Wow that is bad... Nothing worse I reckon lol. For now I'm pumping 1.42v for 1320mhz on my second card if its OK I'll just run with it till it dies. I don't care anymore lol. First card can do 1320mhz at 1.212v. First card has ASIC of 71% second card is 77% so not sure what bearing that has on anything.

As I said I may just run a ridiculous amounts of volts for the second card if I can maintain that 1320mhz

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## z0ki

Meh can't even be stable at 1.42v either lol

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Meh can't even be stable at 1.42v either lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


I don't mean to sound like a tit, but is it really worth it for those few extra fps? How much extra performance do you get for 100 MHz? I understand that you paid extra for better performing cards but 1200 MHz is still pretty decent performance wise. My SLI cards are sitting at only 1160 MHz but I get over 120 fps on my 1440p monitor at 120 Hz in BF4 with everything maxed out....


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> I don't mean to sound like a tit, but is it really worth it for those few extra fps? How much extra performance do you get for 100 MHz? I understand that you paid extra for better performing cards but 1200 MHz is still pretty decent performance wise. My SLI cards are sitting at only 1160 MHz but I get over 120 fps on my 1440p monitor at 120 Hz in BF4 with everything maxed out....


well, if SLI it's not really significant as it crushes majority of the games (at least those I play @ 1440p). The only limiting factor is the VRAM for memory-hungry games.

on a single card, the increase in fps is significant for +100mhz....but whether it's noticeable or not depends on the existing FPS you're already getting on a game, monitor resolution / refresh rate, and the end-user's eyes








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Wow that is bad... Nothing worse I reckon lol. For now I'm pumping 1.42v for 1320mhz on my second card if its OK I'll just run with it till it dies. I don't care anymore lol. First card can do 1320mhz at 1.212v. First card has ASIC of 71% second card is 77% so not sure what bearing that has on anything.
> 
> As I said I may just run a ridiculous amounts of volts for the second card if I can maintain that 1320mhz
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


1.42v is ridiculously high (unless it's a DMM reading at load). My first card clocks to 1359mhz @ 1.32v (air-cooled). The second card needs 1.212V to run at 1187mhz and another 50mV to run at 1200mhz. 50mV for 13Mhz increase is just unacceptable lol Hence, i sent it back.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> I don't mean to sound like a tit, but is it really worth it for those few extra fps? How much extra performance do you get for 100 MHz? I understand that you paid extra for better performing cards but 1200 MHz is still pretty decent performance wise. My SLI cards are sitting at only 1160 MHz but I get over 120 fps on my 1440p monitor at 120 Hz in BF4 with everything maxed out....
> 
> 
> 
> well, if SLI it's not really significant as it crushes majority of the games (at least those I play @ 1440p). The only limiting factor is the VRAM for memory-hungry games.
> 
> on a single card, the increase in fps is significant for +100mhz....but whether it's noticeable or not depends on the existing FPS you're already getting on a game, monitor resolution / refresh rate, and the end-user's eyes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Wow that is bad... Nothing worse I reckon lol. For now I'm pumping 1.42v for 1320mhz on my second card if its OK I'll just run with it till it dies. I don't care anymore lol. First card can do 1320mhz at 1.212v. First card has ASIC of 71% second card is 77% so not sure what bearing that has on anything.
> 
> As I said I may just run a ridiculous amounts of volts for the second card if I can maintain that 1320mhz
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1.42v is ridiculously high (unless it's a DMM reading at load). My first card clocks to 1359mhz @ 1.32v (air-cooled). The second card needs 1.212V to run at 1187mhz and another 50mV to run at 1200mhz. 50mV for 13Mhz increase is just unacceptable lol Hence, i sent it back.
Click to expand...

I run a 120hz monitor sometimes I lock it to 120 and some games I turn vsync off all together.. I had my cards set to 1267mhz seemed fine then it's started to complete freeze my rig resulting in a hard reset lol.

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## z0ki

Just a quick update. I may have done a stupid this whole time... I had my memory set to +395 on the memory for both cards while I was doing my overclocking thinking that mem chips wouldn't have an impact on stability.. Anyways I thought I'd drop it down to +0 I've currently been playing for around 40 minutes both cards @ 1280mhz 1.212v on both no crash as of yet.. So I bumped it up to +200 no crash yet.

So could it be my second cards memory can't overclock much which was giving me grief? I'm just playing project cars now vsync off 98% usage on both cards to test..

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## DeathAngel74

I was complaining this morning about the same issue, except 2mhz on mem oc made a difference...... 3458(6916) was ok, then I tried 3460(6920) = Crash!!! I had to hard reset the pc and drop back down to 3458. I was so irritated. My old card could handle it, but the new card I bought 2 days ago can't.







And to top it all off...the newer card is a Ti!


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I was complaining this morning about the same issue, except 2mhz on mem oc made a difference...... 3458(6916) was ok, then I tried 3460(6920) = Crash!!! I had to hard reset the pc and drop back down to 3458. I was so irritated. My old card could handle it, but the new card I bought 2 days ago can't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to top it all off...the newer card is a Ti!


Yeah i think we both got screwed lol.. After testing seemed ok then started to lock up my whole PC again. I think it is about time i've come to the realization that my second GPU is rubbish and just accept it. Can't do anything about it now.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Believe me, I was ready to take the card back to Best Buy. Then I remembered all the threads I've read here about driver crashes, bsod, random restarts, etc. You know, all the threads we chuckle at when we read other's misfortunes...Well, kharma decided to bite me in the butt today, lol. Anyway back on topic, after reading a few of those threads I mentioned, I decided to sell my old Ibanez and get a new PSU(Corsair CX750M) from the local Best Buy. Good thing too, because after dinner, I went to the pc to check out the news, it wouldn't even power up......Long story short, its been 5 hours since I installed the new PSU, and no crashes, lockups or BSOD, I hope.. SO far so good, though. The Thermaltake TR2-600W is a POS to be completely honest. I died after just 5 months.







. Rated at 600W min. 20A, in reality only 432W(72% efficiency).


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Believe me, I was ready to take the card back to Best Buy. Then I remembered all the threads I've read here about driver crashes, bsod, random restarts, etc. You know, all the threads we chuckle at when we read other's misfortunes...Well, kharma decided to bite me in the butt today, lol. Anyway back on topic, after reading a few of those threads I mentioned, I decided to sell my old Ibanez and get a new PSU(Corsair CX750M) from the local Best Buy. Good thing too, because after dinner, I went to the pc to check out the news, it wouldn't even power up......Long story short, its been 5 hours since I installed the new PSU, and no crashes, lockups or BSOD, I hope.. SO far so good, though. The Thermaltake TR2-600W is a POS to be completely honest. I died after just 5 months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Rated at 600W min. 20A, in reality only 432W(72% efficiency).


CM v1000 died on me after <5hrs. While it's little brother v850 has been serving me well doing SLI 780ti / xfire 290x. Anyways, additional 20mhz memory oc won't really give you significant impact..heck not even 100! Not worth your time IMO.


----------



## ToxicAdam

I just bought a reference 780 Ti and boy does this thing run hot and loud.. I have a Windforce non-reference model and it tops off at around 72c but the reference 780 Ti hits 83c and I times 84c which kicks on throttling.

I've since downloaded Afterburner and set the fan to go 100% at 80c . Now temps tops off at 75c.. I guess it worked but is it ever loud!


----------



## DeathAngel74

@ acupalypse,
I know... I guess sometimes you get lucky and sometimes you get a lemon. I was able to get +261mhz on the core and +1516mhz on memory, so I can't really complain. Stable at 1437.5/6916 @1268.8mv 33-57C


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> @ acupalypse,
> I know... I guess sometimes you get lucky and sometimes you get a lemon. I was able to get +261mhz on the core and +1516mhz on memory, so I can't really complain. Stable at 1437.5/6916 @1268.8mv 33-57C


wait how did you arrive at 6916mhz oc for memory? Are we still talking about 780 ti?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Sorry, I know not my club.. Gtx 750 ti sc acx


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Sorry, I know not my club.. Gtx 750 ti sc acx


That's ok, I was able to determine that, as you have your specs. listed in your signature.
Unlike some of the others here.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> @ acupalypse,
> I know... I guess sometimes you get lucky and sometimes you get a lemon. I was able to get +261mhz on the core and +1516mhz on memory, so I can't really complain. Stable at 1437.5/6916 @1268.8mv 33-57C
> 
> 
> 
> wait how did you arrive at 6916mhz oc for memory? Are we still talking about 780 ti?
Click to expand...

lol hes a good guy so i dont mind him being here as he is talking which keeps me reading lol and that rig in sig definitely makes us happy as we dont have to assume.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> @ acupalypse,
> I know... I guess sometimes you get lucky and sometimes you get a lemon. I was able to get +261mhz on the core and +1516mhz on memory, so I can't really complain. Stable at 1437.5/6916 @1268.8mv 33-57C
> 
> 
> 
> wait how did you arrive at 6916mhz oc for memory? Are we still talking about 780 ti?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol hes a good guy so i dont mind him being here as he is talking which keeps me reading lol and that rig in sig definitely makes us happy as we dont have to assume.
Click to expand...


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Sorry, I know not my club.. Gtx 750 ti sc acx


not a problem, everyone is welcome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> That's ok, I was able to determine that, as you have your specs. listed in your signature.
> Unlike some of the others here.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol hes a good guy so i dont mind him being here as he is talking which keeps me reading lol and that rig in sig definitely makes us happy as we dont have to assume.


well, i'm always on mobile device, i don't see any sig


----------



## DeathAngel74

This thread is more active than my own club thread. Plus I like it here, everyone is always helpful even though I don't have a kepler gpu.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Sorry, I know not my club.. Gtx 750 ti sc acx
> 
> 
> 
> not a problem, everyone is welcome
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> That's ok, I was able to determine that, as you have your specs. listed in your signature.
> Unlike some of the others here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol hes a good guy so i dont mind him being here as he is talking which keeps me reading lol and that rig in sig definitely makes us happy as we dont have to assume.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, i'm always on mobile device, i don't see any sig
Click to expand...

yeah i couldn't get used to tapatalk and mobile site versions.


----------



## z0ki

Hey fellas, just wondering if anyone has or can link me to the default LN2 bios that was shipped with the card? I just want to apply that stock LN2 bios and test my OC on a second card (troubleshooting purposes)

This is for the 780 Ti Classy!

Thanks guys


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Hey fellas, just wondering if anyone has or can link me to the default LN2 bios that was shipped with the card? I just want to apply that stock LN2 bios and test my OC on a second card (troubleshooting purposes)
> 
> This is for the 780 Ti Classy!
> 
> Thanks guys


TPU --> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=&manufacturer=EVGA&model=GTX+780+Ti&interface=&memType=&memSize=


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Hey fellas, just wondering if anyone has or can link me to the default LN2 bios that was shipped with the card? I just want to apply that stock LN2 bios and test my OC on a second card (troubleshooting purposes)
> 
> This is for the 780 Ti Classy!
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> TPU --> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=&manufacturer=EVGA&model=GTX+780+Ti&interface=&memType=&memSize=
Click to expand...

Thank you! But unfortunately I've got a catastrophic issue now









Copy pasting from another thread









"Guys I went to change a driver for my gpu's for overclocking purposes, and I unisntalled with DDU (nothing unusual) and proceeded to install my gpu drivers.

I rebooted and i noticed that the GPU power switches on my motherboard only has the first light on for the the first slot. I started to think it was my card or PCI-E Lane that died but the GPU had lights on it.

I went into the BIOS for my Rampage IV Extreme, and if i select GEN2 for my second card in the 3rd slot my second card works and is detected in windows and I can then apply SLI. If i turn it back to GEN3 and reboot, windows does not detect the GPU at all and shows only my first card.

What is going on with this? Windows or MOBO issue?

Windows 8.1
Rampage iv Extreme.

*edit*

I am just in the process of trying a different bios for my motherboard for troubleshooting, it is very peculiar it just stopped working on me.

*edit 2*

Mobo bios updated no change"

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## cwattyeso

Hello, can someone point me to which BIOS I need to download to flash my 780 Ti, as I'm not too sure which one to select from the list in the first post. I have what is listed as:
Part Number: 03G-P4-2881-KR
Part Desc: EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti

I'm also currently on rom version 80.80.34.00.80 according to GPU Z

So assume I just have a standed version of the card and need a standard bios not the superclocked version or something?


----------



## Anateus

Get any reference bios you want.


----------



## z0ki

Guys I went to change a driver for my gpu's for overclocking purposes, and I unisntalled with DDU (nothing unusual) and proceeded to install my gpu drivers.

I rebooted and i noticed that the GPU power switches on my motherboard only has the first light on for the the first slot. I started to think it was my card or PCI-E Lane that died but the GPU had lights on it.

I went into the BIOS for my Rampage IV Extreme, and if i select GEN2 for my second card in the 3rd slot my second card works and is detected in windows and I can then apply SLI. If i turn it back to GEN3 and reboot, windows does not detect the GPU at all and shows only my first card.

What is going on with this? Windows or MOBO issue?

Windows 8.1
Rampage iv Extreme.

*edit*

I am just in the process of trying a different bios for my motherboard for troubleshooting, it is very peculiar it just stopped working on me.

*edit 2*

Mobo bios updated no change

Did a fresh install of my OS no change.

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Guys I went to change a driver for my gpu's for overclocking purposes, and I unisntalled with DDU (nothing unusual) and proceeded to install my gpu drivers.
> 
> I rebooted and i noticed that the GPU power switches on my motherboard only has the first light on for the the first slot. I started to think it was my card or PCI-E Lane that died but the GPU had lights on it.
> 
> I went into the BIOS for my Rampage IV Extreme, and if i select GEN2 for my second card in the 3rd slot my second card works and is detected in windows and I can then apply SLI. If i turn it back to GEN3 and reboot, windows does not detect the GPU at all and shows only my first card.
> 
> What is going on with this? Windows or MOBO issue?
> 
> Windows 8.1
> Rampage iv Extreme.
> 
> *edit*
> 
> I am just in the process of trying a different bios for my motherboard for troubleshooting, it is very peculiar it just stopped working on me.
> 
> *edit 2*
> 
> Mobo bios updated no change
> 
> Did a fresh install of my OS no change.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


That's why I stay away from DDU, I've had an issue with it removing / corrupting a few drivers in my system. I ended up re-installing everything and the problem went away.

I recommend that you try and re-install drivers first (clean install) for all your hardware and then report back here.

EDIT: I suggest you use this when removing your drivers - How to: Remove Your Nvidia Gpu Drivers. The same guy also has a guide for AMD/ATI GPUs!


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> That's why I stay away from DDU, I've had an issue with it removing / corrupting a few drivers in my system. I ended up re-installing everything and the problem went away.
> 
> I recommend that you try and re-install drivers first (clean install) for all your hardware and then report back here.
> 
> EDIT: I suggest you use this when removing your drivers - How to: Remove Your Nvidia Gpu Drivers. The same guy also has a guide for AMD/ATI GPUs!


Yeah i don't know i think the latest DDU version has screwed everything up.

I have done a clean OS install, clean BIOS install on my motherboard - just re-installed everything and still no detection in windows of my second GPU when I have GEN 3 selected for my second card in the motherboards bios. I can only use the GPU when GEN2 is selected in the bios for the board.

Something is broken.. Tried to run the second card only with GEN 3 - black screen. GEN 2 runs fine.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

^ can you try to set the PCI-E lanes to automatic and then report back if it also shows Gen 2 and not Gen 3 (It should show x16 if gen 3)?


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> ^ can you try to set the PCI-E lanes to automatic and then report back if it also shows Gen 2 and not Gen 3 (It should show x16 if gen 3)?


On the rampage IV extreme I cannot choose 'automatic' the option does not exist.

All i have is 'GEN 1 - GEN 2 - GEN 3'


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Hmmm, ok let's try and look at it from a different angle then. I know you mentioned the second card in SLI has this issue. Have you tried using the other card to see if it exhibits the same symptoms? At least we'll know if the first card works as gen 3 on that slot that the issue is with the card and not the mobo.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Hmmm, ok let's try and look at it from a different angle then. I know you mentioned the second card in SLI has this issue. Have you tried using the other card to see if it exhibits the same symptoms? At least we'll know if the first card works as gen 3 on that slot that the issue is with the card and not the mobo.


Unfortunately due to having a complete customer acrylic build it's going to be an upmost pain in the backside to swap them around. I may not really have any other choice but to drain it, tear down and swap the cards around then pipe it up and refill..... What a headache lol

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Unfortunately due to having a complete customer acrylic build it's going to be an upmost pain in the backside to swap them around. I may not really have any other choice but to drain it, tear down and swap the cards around then pipe it up and refill..... What a headache lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


Well you could try and re-flash the bios of the second card and forget the test, but I did want to do it the safe way and eliminate the card or the mobo as the issue.

EDIT: Honestly, I would do it the safe way!


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Unfortunately due to having a complete customer acrylic build it's going to be an upmost pain in the backside to swap them around. I may not really have any other choice but to drain it, tear down and swap the cards around then pipe it up and refill..... What a headache lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Well you could try and re-flash the bios of the second card and forget the test, but I did want to do it the safe way and eliminate the card or the mobo as the issue.
> 
> EDIT: Honestly, I would do it the safe way!
Click to expand...

I flashed the card last night no change.

I'm actually going to be adding some mayhems and custom MDCP sleeving soon, so maybe I'll do it then before I update my loop. Right now I'll just leave is as GEN3 and GEN2 respectively. Do you mind if I PM you once I do the tear down in a couple of weeks?

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> I flashed the card last night no change.
> 
> I'm actually going to be adding some mayhems and custom MDCP sleeving soon, so maybe I'll do it then before I update my loop. Right now I'll just leave is as GEN3 and GEN2 respectively. Do you mind if I PM you once I do the tear down in a couple of weeks?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


No problem at all, drop me a PM when you've got things ready!


----------



## raidflex

I currently have SLI MSI Twin Frozen 780 Ti's, after flashing the *MSI.GTX780Ti.TwinFrozrGaming.80.80.34.00.35* bios I find that when I have my GPU's linked the voltage is slightly different between the two. For example if I set GPU one to 1.2V, GPU 2 is at 1.187, and one is always lower by 13mv, no more or less. Has anyone else noticed this problem before? If I un-link the GPU's, then I can set the voltage and it applies properly.

Edit: I am using EVGA precision to control clockspeed and voltage, no other apps for GPU control are installed.


----------



## Anateus

I have Zotac 780 Ti AMP! with Skynet Zotac BIOS flashed. What cards can I add to SLI? Any reference?


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidflex*
> 
> I currently have SLI MSI Twin Frozen 780 Ti's, after flashing the *MSI.GTX780Ti.TwinFrozrGaming.80.80.34.00.35* bios I find that when I have my GPU's linked the voltage is slightly different between the two. For example if I set GPU one to 1.2V, GPU 2 is at 1.187, and one is always lower by 13mv, no more or less. Has anyone else noticed this problem before? If I un-link the GPU's, then I can set the voltage and it applies properly.
> 
> Edit: I am using EVGA precision to control clockspeed and voltage, no other apps for GPU control are installed.


Software voltage readout can be a bit inaccurate. I've found that when applying the full 1.212v. with Precision, you have to make sure to click apply to both cards separately, for it to stick with both cards. I just had a look at my voltage for both cards, and they are both at an indicated 1.212v. in PX, and GPUZ reads the same.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> I have Zotac 780 Ti AMP! with Skynet Zotac BIOS flashed. What cards can I add to SLI? Any reference?


You should have no problem adding a different brand of card, as long as it's reference. I have a reference EVGA 780 Ti, and the Zotac 780 Ti, both cards flashed with the skyn3t EVGA bios.


----------



## raidflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Software voltage readout can be a bit inaccurate. I've found that when applying the full 1.212v. with Precision, you have to make sure to click apply to both cards separately, for it to stick with both cards. I just had a look at my voltage for both cards and they are both at an indicated 1.212v. in PX and GPUZ reads the same.


Okay thanks, good to know. On the upside since flashing I did some testing and was able to run 1300 on the core for both GPU's, so far stable in 3DMark and Heaven for at least 15-20 minutes. I still need to do more testing, will try higher even but if I get 1300 I will be happy.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidflex*
> 
> Okay thanks, good to know. On the upside since flashing I did some testing and was able to run 1300 on the core for both GPU's, so far stable in 3DMark and Heaven for at least 15-20 minutes. I still need to do more testing, will try higher even but if I get 1300 I will be happy.


That's excellent.








1306MHz is my 24/7 clock speed, I've found that to be the sweet spot for stability for my cards.
Increment of 13 post by skyn3t:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/1980#post_21193640


----------



## raidflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> That's excellent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1306MHz is my 24/7 clock speed, I've found that to be the sweet spot for stability for my cards.
> Increment of 13 post by skyn3t:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/1980#post_21193640


Forgot about the 13Mhz increments. One thing I was wondering about was if any of modified vBios would have UEFI GOP support. I had previously flashed a stock MSI vBIOS to enable UEFI GOP, which allowed me to turn off CSM support. With the current BIOS CSM will not disable, which means that it does not have that support I suspect. But in the end I would take a better OC over just disabling CSM, which really does not change much other then a fast boot time.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidflex*
> 
> Forgot about the 13Mhz increments. One thing I was wondering about was if any of modified vBios would have UEFI GOP support. I had previously flashed a stock MSI vBIOS to enable UEFI GOP, which allowed me to turn off CSM support. With the current BIOS CSM will not disable, which means that it does not have that support I suspect. But in the end I would take a better OC over just disabling CSM, which really does not change much other then a fast boot time.


Idk if the skyn3t bios have support for ultra fast boot, but if you're satisfied with your boot up time then it shouldn't matter.


----------



## raidflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> That's excellent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1306MHz is my 24/7 clock speed, I've found that to be the sweet spot for stability for my cards.
> Increment of 13 post by skyn3t:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/1980#post_21193640


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Idk if the skyn3t bios have support for ultra fast boot, but if you're satisfied with your boot up time then it shouldn't matter.


Yeah I can still use fast boot, just not ultra. But if skyn3t wants to comment on this or there is a particular BIOS that would work and has support that would be much appreciated.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> I flashed the card last night no change.
> 
> I'm actually going to be adding some mayhems and custom MDCP sleeving soon, so maybe I'll do it then before I update my loop. Right now I'll just leave is as GEN3 and GEN2 respectively. Do you mind if I PM you once I do the tear down in a couple of weeks?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> No problem at all, drop me a PM when you've got things ready!
Click to expand...

The issue has seemed to have fixed itself. How? I'm not sure. I went to try and change the bios back to gen3 for the second card and bingo it worked.

Not sure why though I am glad this will save me a few extra grey hairs lol.

Thanks to the those who offered advice on a solution. Appreciate it!

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> The issue has seemed to have fixed itself. How? I'm not sure. I went to try and change the bios back to gen3 for the second card and bingo it worked.
> 
> Not sure why though I am glad this will save me a few extra grey hairs lol.
> 
> Thanks to the those who offered advice on a solution. Appreciate it!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


That's great news z0ki!


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> That's great news z0ki!


Yeah I thought so too. Maybe it was some sort of 'strange' bug that decided to be a pest. The reason I was so adamant on getting it back to GEN3 because I've noticed around 25-30fps boost when both are on gen3 then having one on gen3 and gen2. Dawn computers lol.

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Yeah I thought so too. Maybe it was some sort of 'strange' bug that decided to be a pest. The reason I was so adamant on getting it back to GEN3 because I've noticed around 25-30fps boost when both are on gen3 then having one on gen3 and gen2. Dawn computers lol.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


thought your system was giving you a sign to upgrade already


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Yeah I thought so too. Maybe it was some sort of 'strange' bug that decided to be a pest. The reason I was so adamant on getting it back to GEN3 because I've noticed around 25-30fps boost when both are on gen3 then having one on gen3 and gen2. Dawn computers lol.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> thought your system was giving you a sign to upgrade already
Click to expand...

Don't say that to me mate! Lol I've had the itch to go x99 and take out the x79 from my 900D and use the hardware from it for a htpc (overkill I know) but I might wait till the 980 Ti kingpin is released seeing they get the better binned chips and wait for a 6930k.

Won't go expensive for the motherboard like I did for my RIVE when released. Might go for a $400-470 range board.

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## PieEater

Hi Folks - I have just swapped out my GTX680 with a refurbed Gigabyte reference 780Ti. I had a Prolimatech MK-26 cooler on my 680 which helped keep my maximum overclock cool and quiet, I've transferred this to the 780Ti but at the 26% minimum speed the 2 x 140 Spectre Pro fans are ruining what was a previously silent rig (when not gaming). Is there a BIOS available that allows the minimum fan speed to be decreased to lower speeds? 26% is sufficient to keep the GPU at ~70c whilst benchmarking so is really overkill for when I'm just surfing the web etc.


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Hallo, I am thinking of doing the switch from my MSI Lightning R9 290X to two EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classifieds on water, should I go for it?







The Lightning is air-cooled by the way.


----------



## raidflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> Hallo, I am thinking of doing the switch from my MSI Lightning R9 290X to two EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classifieds on water, should I go for it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Lightning is air-cooled by the way.


The 780 Ti would not be much of an improvement from a 290X I would imagine. Personally since you already have one 290X, I would just get another and water cool them. Then you could always upgrade to a 980Ti if/when its released, or wait longer down the road.


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidflex*
> 
> The 780 Ti would not be much of an improvement from a 290X I would imagine. Personally since you already have one 290X, I would just get another and water cool them. Then you could always upgrade to a 980Ti if/when its released, or wait longer down the road.


The thing is, there is very few Lightning-blocks left in stock (I think they are out of production actually) and getting my hands on a second MSI Lightning R9 290X (pre-owned) is not too easy and getting water-blocks for them will be even worse.







It will also be more expensive for me than just selling off the MSI Lightning R9 290X and getting two GTX 780 Ti's.

The cards will be used for 1440p/4K gaming.


----------



## raidflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> The thing is, there is very few Lightning-blocks left in stock (I think they are out of production actually) and getting my hands on a second MSI Lightning R9 290X (pre-owned) is not too easy and getting water-blocks for them will be even worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will also be more expensive for me than just selling off the MSI Lightning R9 290X and getting two GTX 780 Ti's.
> 
> The cards will be used for 1440p/4K gaming.


If you can get a good deal on the 780 Ti then I would go for it. Unfortunately we do not have enough information on if/when a 980 TI will be released, but I would also considering waiting for that release. I would go with a regular 780 Ti, instead of the classified, because correct me if I am wrong but the classified would use a different water-block then the reference 780 Ti. There is also the 980 to think about, less heat/power is always a plus even with water-cooling.


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidflex*
> 
> If you can get a good deal on the 780 Ti then I would go for it. Unfortunately we do not have enough information on if/when a 980 TI will be released, but I would also considering waiting for that release. I would go with a regular 780 Ti, instead of the classified, because correct me if I am wrong but the classified would use a different water-block then the reference 780 Ti. There is also the 980 to think about, less heat/power is always a plus even with water-cooling.


Yes, I am only thinking of buying second-hand, with the air-cooler and water blocks included. It will be much cheaper than the GTX 980s. The GTX 980 with water block (new) will be more than two GTX 780 Ti Classified with water blocks (second-hand). Less power/heat means nothing to me.


----------



## raidflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> Yes, I am only thinking of buying second-hand, with the air-cooler and water blocks included. It will be much cheaper than the GTX 980s. The GTX 980 with water block (new) will be more than two GTX 780 Ti Classified with water blocks (second-hand). Less power/heat means nothing to me.


Well if its cheaper then a 980 setup by a decent amount then that would make more sense to go with the 780 Ti's. The performance between the 980 and 780 Ti is pretty close, especially when both are heavily overclocked. If you take into account cost, I would still think if you can find another MSI 290X Lightening and the water-blocks, that it would be cheaper then the classified setup.


----------



## PieEater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PieEater*
> 
> Hi Folks - I have just swapped out my GTX680 with a refurbed Gigabyte reference 780Ti. I had a Prolimatech MK-26 cooler on my 680 which helped keep my maximum overclock cool and quiet, I've transferred this to the 780Ti but at the 26% minimum speed the 2 x 140 Spectre Pro fans are ruining what was a previously silent rig (when not gaming). Is there a BIOS available that allows the minimum fan speed to be decreased to lower speeds? 26% is sufficient to keep the GPU at ~70c whilst benchmarking so is really overkill for when I'm just surfing the web etc.


I have flashed my cards BIOS with the Skynet MSI Reference BIOS from the first page of this thread and the appropriate power / clock settings have all changed so I know this was successful. However I am still unable to set the fan power level below 26%, I have tried both MSI Afterburner and EVGA Precision X. Bizarrely when I uninstall the NVidia drivers the fan speed drops to inaudible but as soon as I install the drivers the speed goes back to 26% again, so it seems like the issue is at driver level !?! Can anyone help, please ...........


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> Yes, I am only thinking of buying second-hand, with the air-cooler and water blocks included. It will be much cheaper than the GTX 980s. The GTX 980 with water block (new) will be more than two GTX 780 Ti Classified with water blocks (second-hand). Less power/heat means nothing to me.


I bought used Zotac 780 Ti AMP!. It runs and overclocks great on custom bios (under water). I have some issues with coil whine/buzz, though I dont know if its GPU/PSU.


----------



## raidflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> I bought used Zotac 780 Ti AMP!. It runs and overclocks great on custom bios (under water). I have some issues with coil whine/buzz, though I dont know if its GPU/PSU.


I get some of that whine/buzz even, I actually figured out it was my Corsair AX1200 PSU that was the culprit. I originally suspected the 780 TI's. Sometimes it does bother me, but it is not worth spending $200+ on a new PSU.


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidflex*
> 
> I get some of that whine/buzz even, I actually figured out it was my Corsair AX1200 PSU that was the culprit. I originally suspected the 780 TI's. Sometimes it does bother me, but it is not worth spending $200+ on a new PSU.


Yeah. I can totally live with this, it happens... sometimes. Not often.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Hey guys, thinking about buying a 780 ti. The guy I may be buying it from provided me with this as one of his pics. I'm assuming the clearance sticker on there is from microcenter based on other pics I've seen, but can anyone ID what that purpose of that green sticker is? Thanks in advance.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> Hey guys, thinking about buying a 780 ti. The guy I may be buying it from provided me with this as one of his pics. I'm assuming the clearance sticker on there is from microcenter based on other pics I've seen, but can anyone ID what that purpose of that green sticker is? Thanks in advance.


not sure about that green sticker but yellow alone should tell something if they did test it or how many times the item has changed its price (while being in clearance). If this were an evga card, i wouldn't think twice buying it. But it's msi so...


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> not sure about that green sticker but yellow alone should tell something if they did test it or how many times the item has changed its price (while being in clearance). If this were an evga card, i wouldn't think twice buying it. But it's msi so...


Hmm, well I've now sent him an inquiry asking about said sticker. I prefer EVGA as well, but have had good experiences with MSI cards in the past. I'm just trying to rule out that that green sticker means it's a refurb or something that would compromise the remaining warranty.


----------



## giltyler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> Hmm, well I've now sent him an inquiry asking about said sticker. I prefer EVGA as well, but have had good experiences with MSI cards in the past. I'm just trying to rule out that that green sticker means it's a refurb or something that would compromise the remaining warranty.


Will he give you the receipt from microcenter?
Their open box and clearance stuff usually still has full warranty.


----------



## darwing

Question: if the 780ti is still listed as the 3rd best single gou ever (pass mark high end gou charts, why doesn't anyone have them in testing benchmarks?

I want to see what a 780ti is like against a Titan black or titan x, all reviews have 960 or 980 or Sli 970's...

Yeah I get it maxwell... More efficient but the 780ti is raw power, and who cares about efficiency when you got waterblocks and tons of power supply wattage!


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> Question: if the 780ti is still listed as the 3rd best single gou ever (pass mark high end gou charts, why doesn't anyone have them in testing benchmarks?
> 
> I want to see what a 780ti is like against a Titan black or titan x, all reviews have 960 or 980 or Sli 970's...
> 
> Yeah I get it maxwell... More efficient but the 780ti is raw power, and who cares about efficiency when you got waterblocks and tons of power supply wattage!


FWIW, I'd consider this a spanking:

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/product/1441?vs=1447


----------



## darwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> FWIW, I'd consider this a spanking:
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/product/1441?vs=1447


can we put two overclocked SLI watercooled against a titan x?


----------



## alancsalt

If you were going to buy a Titan X for a rational reason, wouldn't it be for texture load or high res?

I'd imagine 1920 x 1080 wouldn't need it ..

So at what res do you want to compare them, and with what benchmarks?


----------



## Infinite Jest

I wound up buying the 780ti I had mentioned before. Microcenter let us throw it in a testing tower to confirm that it works. The green sticker (see pic) had a repair order number on it. Does this typically come from an msi repair or microcenter repair?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> I wound up buying the 780ti I had mentioned before. Microcenter let us throw it in a testing tower to confirm that it works. The green sticker (see pic) had a repair order number on it. Does this typically come from an msi repair or microcenter repair?


could be msi. I have not known microcenter doing gpu repairs


----------



## darwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> If you were going to buy a Titan X for a rational reason, wouldn't it be for texture load or high res?
> 
> I'd imagine 1920 x 1080 wouldn't need it ..
> 
> So at what res do you want to compare them, and with what benchmarks?


1440p & 4k just like all the others... Every benchmark pins a 980 or 970, when the 780ti has better benchmarks.

Battlefield 4, 3d mark all... Y are these the new benchmarks when the 780ti is still listed as the 3rd best card for 3d mark overall???


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> I wound up buying the 780ti I had mentioned before. Microcenter let us throw it in a testing tower to confirm that it works. The green sticker (see pic) had a repair order number on it. Does this typically come from an msi repair or microcenter repair?


i just saw the pic...see the first yellow sticker at the bottom, i think that's from MC. It'll tell you what their initial validation was.


----------



## Infinite Jest

I cranked this bad boy up and ran into the dreaded coil whine. I pulled out my PSU and it seems that it's mostly coming from there (Antec TP-750). I can't say that I'm surprised as my 580 had the same issue with this PSU and the 780 I've had in for the past week induced it a little bit (760 and R9 290 didn't induce it). Guess I'm due for a PSU upgrade.







Any recommendations for a solid 750 or 850 W PSU that is very quiet in operation and doesn't produce nasty coil whine with a 780ti hooked up to it?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> I cranked this bad boy up and ran into the dreaded coil whine. I pulled out my PSU and it seems that i's mostly coming from there (Antec TP-750). I can't say I'm surprised as my 580 had the same issue with this PSU and the 780 I've had in for the past week induced it a little bit (760 and R9 290 didn't induce it). Guess I'm due for a PSU upgrade.


Get the best 550w unit you can find.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Get the best 550w unit you can find.


I don't know, man. With my setup, that would mean I would have to have a top-of-the-line 550W that could exceed the rating a tiny bit. I'd be more comfortable at 750W, I think.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

What voltage are you running with your GTX 780?

1.21v?

550w will be more than fine. 2500k is very efficient too.

I can understand the feeling of getting more wattage for the peace of mind. Hope the squealing stops with the new psu.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> What voltage are you running with your GTX 780?
> 
> 1.21v?
> 
> 550w will be more than fine. 2500k is very efficient too.
> 
> I can understand the feeling of getting more wattage for the peace of mind. Hope the squealing stops with the new psu.


Will be running stock BIOS with my 780 ti for now (haven't had a chance to OC above factory boost as I literally just got it into my PC). My 2500K is running close to 1.5V these days, thanks in part to my crappy mobo and the fact that the chip wasn't that great out of the box.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> I cranked this bad boy up and ran into the dreaded coil whine. I pulled out my PSU and it seems that it's mostly coming from there (Antec TP-750). I can't say that I'm surprised as my 580 had the same issue with this PSU and the 780 I've had in for the past week induced it a little bit (760 and R9 290 didn't induce it). Guess I'm due for a PSU upgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any recommendations for a solid 750 or 850 W PSU that is very quiet in operation and doesn't produce nasty coil whine with a 780ti hooked up to it?


i've tried the following PSUs with my 780 ti (and 290x) without issues:

CM v850 (could handle 290x X-fire and 780 Ti SLI just fine)
Corsair 600m (single gpu)
EVGA 1050 gs

I also had a chance to use CM v1000 but it crapped out on SLI'd 780 Tis. Lasted only for few hours. I might have gotten a bad unit though.

hope that helps.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> Will be running stock BIOS with my 780 ti for now (haven't had a chance to OC above factory boost as I literally just got it into my PC). My 2500K is running close to 1.5V these days, thanks in part to my crappy mobo and the fact that the chip wasn't that great out of the box.


Thing is, you're best to go with a quality oem for whatever brand of psu you get. As MrTOOSHORT mentioned, get the best unit you can find. I do agree with your wanting to go at least 750 watt.
shilka has an excellent thread on which psu's are good:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1431929/psu-index-thread
A higher wattage, quality psu may seen overkill now, but consider your future component upgrades as well.
I bought a 1250 watt Seasonic-oem psu a couple years ago, and it seemed overkill for my single 780Ti and 2500K at the time. But when I added a second 780Ti last Xmas, I was glad that I had gotten the 1250 watt psu, as it was still large enough for the upgrade.
Even if you decide on a lower wattage psu, you're best to go with a good oem.
Edit:
This is a good database for which oem has made a particular psu:
http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/PSUReviewDatabase.html
I saved over a hundred bucks buying an XFX psu when I was considering the Seasonic version, same guts inside.
That's worth checking for other brands you may be considering, such as Corsair, EVGA, etc.


----------



## Vectorized

Hello guys,
I've just overclocked my GPU (an ASUS GTX 780 Ti) and I've reached the maximum frequency for the core and the memory. If I go beyond those values, some artifacts appear.

I didn't touch the core voltage. I'm at its default value.

Is it worth to raise the core voltage up? Can it be dangerous? What values can I force my GPU till, for daily use?
I would like to have some info about GPU voltage.

My GPU is cooled by the stock heat sink.

Thank you very much!


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vectorized*
> 
> Hello guys,
> I've just overclocked my GPU (an ASUS GTX 780 Ti) and I've reached the maximum frequency for the core and the memory. If I go beyond those values, some artifacts appear.
> 
> I didn't touch the core voltage. I'm at its default value.
> 
> Is it worth to raise the core voltage up? Can it be dangerous? What values can I force my GPU till, for daily use?
> I would like to have some info about GPU voltage.
> 
> My GPU is cooled by the stock heat sink.
> 
> Thank you very much!


I raised my reference 780 Ti to 1,212 mV. Its still alive and it overclocked better.


----------



## Exciter87

hey guys, im new to this forum, just submitted my owners form!
i have my Asus 780Ti Direct Cu II since 10-2014 and im having some very strange problems with it now, thought you can help!

first of all, i dont have any OC going at the moment, standard 1020mhz boost on core.

Problem is as follows:
In some games my pc crashes. monitors turn themselves off, sounds gets into loop, pc reboots itself.
i diagnosed myself so far that it has to be the gpu, because if i only use my HD4600 from cpu, everything works fine,
here starts the weird part though: some games run 100% no problem all the time, literelly never crash. others i can set the clock to that it will crash.
ive tested it the most in "path of exile", free 2 play diablo style game. its totally weird here!!! some characters run fine all the time, others will crash all the time 1-5 seconds after joining the game!! but its the same game?! error still remains on clean windows install, steam+game also fresh. my testing has gone so far that ive turned the graphics down to minimum with low res. then it works on the crahsing character aswell. as soon as i go to around 1080p it will crash instantly again.
i had this error a while back already, first in skyrim after experimenting with DSR. then it only crashed like once a day (mostly first time i turned the system on). i would let it reboot once and it was fine then. then the error disappeared for a while, now its back but wont go away. literelly crashes every time.
other games like dota 2 or cities skylines are fine and have never crashed, ever.
no crashes during stress testing either, thats the part that really boggles my mind. i tried unigine heaven, occt and furmark.

here is the rest of my system:
CPU intel core i5 [email protected]
RAM 2*4GB Corsair Vengeance 1600Mhz CL7
HDD: Some generic toshiba ssd
MB: ASRock Fatality Z87 Professional
PSU: Corsair AX850
Case: Silverstone FT02 (=Temps are all fine, no overheating here!)

now im thinking maybe something with the memory is corrupted? i dont know else how the path of exile thingy makes any sense. i tried testing with video memory stress test, but it doesnt really work.
any idea would be appreciated!
thx guys


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exciter87*
> 
> hey guys, im new to this forum, just submitted my owners form!
> i have my Asus 780Ti Direct Cu II since 10-2014 and im having some very strange problems with it now, thought you can help!
> 
> first of all, i dont have any OC going at the moment, standard 1020mhz boost on core.
> 
> Problem is as follows:
> In some games my pc crashes. monitors turn themselves off, sounds gets into loop, pc reboots itself.
> i diagnosed myself so far that it has to be the gpu, because if i only use my HD4600 from cpu, everything works fine,
> here starts the weird part though: some games run 100% no problem all the time, literelly never crash. others i can set the clock to that it will crash.
> ive tested it the most in "path of exile", free 2 play diablo style game. its totally weird here!!! some characters run fine all the time, others will crash all the time 1-5 seconds after joining the game!! but its the same game?! error still remains on clean windows install, steam+game also fresh. my testing has gone so far that ive turned the graphics down to minimum with low res. then it works on the crahsing character aswell. as soon as i go to around 1080p it will crash instantly again.
> i had this error a while back already, first in skyrim after experimenting with DSR. then it only crashed like once a day (mostly first time i turned the system on). i would let it reboot once and it was fine then. then the error disappeared for a while, now its back but wont go away. literelly crashes every time.
> other games like dota 2 or cities skylines are fine and have never crashed, ever.
> no crashes during stress testing either, thats the part that really boggles my mind. i tried unigine heaven, occt and furmark.
> 
> here is the rest of my system:
> CPU intel core i5 [email protected]
> RAM 2*4GB Corsair Vengeance 1600Mhz CL7
> HDD: Some generic toshiba ssd
> MB: ASRock Fatality Z87 Professional
> PSU: Corsair AX850
> Case: Silverstone FT02 (=Temps are all fine, no overheating here!)
> 
> now im thinking maybe something with the memory is corrupted? i dont know else how the path of exile thingy makes any sense. i tried testing with video memory stress test, but it doesnt really work.
> any idea would be appreciated!
> thx guys


well, i assume you had tried ruling the drivers out by getting a clean-install of OS. Perhaps you could try removing some of the drivers and leave only the basic?

Honestly, I had the same issue before, crashing only on 1 or 2 games. Turned out to be a motherboard issue. I have 2 of z87 OCF board model, plus another sent by asrock as replacement. All 3 exhibit the same problem. Clean OS install / using different ssd drives, PSU swap, memory swap...i've literally swapped out every component you can remove but got no joy. Even stripped down the drivers to bare minimum. Using a different asrock board (extreme4) and Asus z97 board work just fine without crashing. What was wrong with the board is beyond me.


----------



## Vectorized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> I raised my reference 780 Ti to 1,212 mV. Its still alive and it overclocked better.


What is the the values range that should be safe for daily use?


----------



## mxthunder

For a reference air cooled card, even 1.212 should be fine provided temps are in check. Although I cant remember if the stock BIOS lets you raise it that far or not.


----------



## Anateus

Custom bios only. My ref would not react to any voltage changes without skynets bios.


----------



## Vectorized

By the stock BIOS of the ASUS GTX 780 Ti, I can raise the voltage of +75 mV up, reaching in this case a value of 1.262 V.
Is this value too high for daily use?

Stock max voltage is 1.187 V, and my GPU is about at °C 64 when this max voltage is applied.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vectorized*
> 
> By the stock BIOS of the ASUS GTX 780 Ti, I can raise the voltage of +75 mV up, reaching in this case a value of 1.262 V.
> Is this value too high for daily use?
> 
> Stock max voltage is 1.187 V, and my GPU is about at °C 64 when this max voltage is applied.


on stock bios, both voltage and clock will vary depending on load, temp, etc. (gpu boost 2.0). I don't know about asus card but if that 1.262v was reached for brief moments, i think it's OK. Besides, software doesn't give accurate reading to begin with.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vectorized*
> 
> By the stock BIOS of the ASUS GTX 780 Ti, I can raise the voltage of +75 mV up, reaching in this case a value of 1.262 V.
> Is this value too high for daily use?
> 
> Stock max voltage is 1.187 V, and my GPU is about at °C 64 when this max voltage is applied.


That's fine for the gpu, but it's hard to say how well the stock ASUS air cooler is keeping the vrm temps. in check.
If you are going to stick with air cooling, you may want to play with your fan speeds to keep it cool enough.


----------



## Exciter87

thanks for reply.
is there any other way to check if its the MB? i just tried using another PCI-E lane, no effect.
or anything else i can do to check if the GPU is working correctly? i dont wanna send something in and wait like 4 weeks for replacement again if im not sure.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exciter87*
> 
> thanks for reply.
> is there any other way to check if its the MB? i just tried using another PCI-E lane, no effect.
> or anything else i can do to check if the GPU is working correctly? i dont wanna send something in and wait like 4 weeks for replacement again if im not sure.


tough to say it's really your board. In my case, it's only happening on 780 ti. Amd card and quadro work...heck even my antiquated gtx 580 works fine. I wouldn't say it's the gpu driver either as it works on asus board. Compatibility issue is probably the close phrase.

I didn't have problem RMA-ing asrock board. Took about 2 weeks total for ground shipping since they're in west coast and i live in the east.

Edit: if you wish to test your gpu, run a few benchmark / test sw at stock clock (E.g. valley, heaven, 3dmark, oc scanner, etc) and see if it'd crash still.


----------



## Exeagle

Not to sure where i need to validate my self but



http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=b8p4f

I bought mine awhile back its an evga 780 ti im pretty sure its reference so do i just download the 780 ti reference ?

OK i worked it out

Ummm how do i know if it worked ? it came up saying something didn't match the adaptor and to press y i did that ( im sure i got the correct one i double checked)

it did something and made a beeping sound and closed way befor i was able to read anything ?

How do i know if it worked xD ?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exeagle*
> 
> Not to sure where i need to validate my self but
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=b8p4f
> 
> I bought mine awhile back its an evga 780 ti im pretty sure its reference so do i just download the 780 ti reference ?
> 
> OK i worked it out
> 
> Ummm how do i know if it worked ? it came up saying something didn't match the adaptor and to press y i did that ( im sure i got the correct one i double checked)
> 
> it did something and made a beeping sound and closed way befor i was able to read anything ?
> 
> How do i know if it worked xD ?


Sounds normal to me. Either reference or the sc bios (non-acx) should be fine. Reboot and you should be fine







On rare occasion, you might have to re-install driver. Try a few rounds of benchmarks and see if everything is good before starting any overclock. Or you can go straight OC-ing the card, whichever you're comfortable doing first.


----------



## Jasonbla20

Further to what other people have said, I can confirm that 850 W was not enough for my SLI'd 780 Ti classified's at 1.3V. Benchmarks would trigger surge warnings and my PC would shutdown. I just bought a 1200 W power supply. If you're thinking of SLI in the future, I would pick a good power supply at 1000W or greater.


----------



## Jasonbla20

Also, the aforementioned 850W power supply was incredible loud and obnoxious under load because it was being taxed to 100% duty cycle.


----------



## harman87

Hi everyone







i'm trying to downad and flash skyn3t bios for my Asus gtx 780ti matrix (It has 90.2 ASIC







) but when i try to open the doenloaded zip bios it gives me an error: impossible to open file.

why? thx everybody


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harman87*
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm trying to downad and flash skyn3t bios for my Asus gtx 780ti matrix (It has 90.2 ASIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but when i try to open the doenloaded zip bios it gives me an error: impossible to open file.
> 
> why? thx everybody


first off, how did you open the file?

In case you haven't done it yet, you need to 'flash' the rom into your gpus bios. See first page of this thread, look for ez3flash and let us know if you need further help.


----------



## harman87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> first off, how did you open the file?
> 
> In case you haven't done it yet, you need to 'flash' the rom into your gpus bios. See first page of this thread, look for ez3flash and let us know if you need further help.


hi! i opened the file using winows, i try to download other bioses and the file opens correctly. i think the file of my my bios is corrupted. let me know something please


----------



## PieEater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PieEater*
> 
> I have flashed my cards BIOS with the Skynet MSI Reference BIOS from the first page of this thread and the appropriate power / clock settings have all changed so I know this was successful. However I am still unable to set the fan power level below 26%, I have tried both MSI Afterburner and EVGA Precision X. Bizarrely when I uninstall the NVidia drivers the fan speed drops to inaudible but as soon as I install the drivers the speed goes back to 26% again, so it seems like the issue is at driver level !?! Can anyone help, please ...........


Got to admit to being underwhelmed by the lack of help received with my issues (not one reply) though I guess it may be because I'm in the minority having fitted an aftermarket air cooler.

Just in case it helps someone else - it looks as if the NVidia drivers override the idle fan speeds as set in the BIOS depending I'm guessing on the BIOS stamp, in particular reference cards using the stock reference cooler look to be coded in the drivers for 1100RPM minimum fan speed regardless of the fans fitted. Driver / user level control of the fans just increases the power / speed from this base level.

I started with a couple of high performance 1800RPM PWM fans which idled at 1100RPM, according to Afterburner this equated to 26% fan speed which was obviously incorrect. In order to attempt to reduce fan speed I fitted some Noctua inline resisters which are supposed to reduce PWM fan speeds by ~30% but the fans still spun at 1100 RPM at idle. Finally I fitted some 1200RPM PWM fans and again these span at 1100RPM at idle, reportedly 26% speed, hence my conclusion above.

In order to resolve my issue I found that the Gigabyte GHZ edition BIOS evidently has a lower default fan speed set in the drivers of 750RPM which is more tolerable (near silent). As there is not a Skynet version of this BIOS I managed to find a copy of v1.27 of the Kepler BIOS Tweaker and after much trial and error have managed to modify the GHZ edition BIOS in line with the other Skynet BIOSs enabling all of the enhanced settings. I also managed to set my preferred clocks as default within the BIOS so I don't need to use Afterburner for overclocking, though I did have to work quite hard on getting the voltage and boost tables right to get the card to work properly, not something I have had to do before.

If anyone is interested I'm running stock 24/7 overclock of 1241 on the GPU and 1950 on the memory, temps peak at 65c whilst benching, the cooler is a Prolimatech MK-26 with 2 x 140mm Bitfenex Spectre Pro fans.


----------



## raidflex

Anyone know the differences between the MSI.GTX780Ti.TwinFrozrGaming bios's?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harman87*
> 
> hi! i opened the file using winows, i try to download other bioses and the file opens correctly. i think the file of my my bios is corrupted. let me know something please


ok, so i believe the file on the first page is corrupted. Try the asus 780 ti matrix thread here http://www.overclock.net/t/1478763/asus-gtx-780-ti-matrix-platinum/0_30 and ask some folks there. I'm sure someone would be more than glad to upload a working copy.


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasonbla20*
> 
> Further to what other people have said, I can confirm that 850 W was not enough for my SLI'd 780 Ti classified's at 1.3V. Benchmarks would trigger surge warnings and my PC would shutdown. I just bought a 1200 W power supply. If you're thinking of SLI in the future, I would pick a good power supply at 1000W or greater.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasonbla20*
> 
> Also, the aforementioned 850W power supply was incredible loud and obnoxious under load because it was being taxed to 100% duty cycle.


Depends entirely on the specific psu, I ran two 480's on water and managed to pull almost 1kw from the wall on my ax850, was fine and fan was still pretty quiet.


----------



## fishingfanatic

Agreed. I use 1050s in the wife's and daughter's rigs. That way I can bench sli with those as well.

Rather than buy an expensive psu, i used one of those Add2Psu adapters and ran 4 kpes with a 1200 and a 1000w.

Not enough pci-e plugs to run tri sli on just one psu.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> Depends entirely on the specific psu, I ran two 480's on water and managed to pull almost 1kw from the wall on my ax850, was fine and fan was still pretty quiet.


I'm drawing more than 1000W as well, when pushing my 3770k + 2x GTX780-Ti-GHz-Edition hard.


----------



## fishingfanatic

I would think anyone who plans on pushing their systems to the max would make provisions for a little leeway for their psu when assembling their rig.

I tend to like overkill. It allows for expansion and I've never had to worry about power limitations. been using the same psu for years.

FF


----------



## TobbbeSWE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasonbla20*
> 
> Further to what other people have said, I can confirm that 850 W was not enough for my SLI'd 780 Ti classified's at 1.3V. Benchmarks would trigger surge warnings and my PC would shutdown. I just bought a 1200 W power supply. If you're thinking of SLI in the future, I would pick a good power supply at 1000W or greater.


Since you guys are talking 780TI SLI Wattage consumption when overclocking maybe i can give you guys some info.

I have 2 EVGA Reference 780Ti's that i hardmodded. I've done benchmarking one card at 1530mhz + so i thought that i should go on benching them in SLI now.









After a few runs i noticed that my computer was making hard shutdowns when passing 1430mhz and using 1.4v or more.
I downloaded Corsair link so i could monitor the PSU's Power OUT. The result blew me away literally.

My AX1200i was knocking the wall screaming for more power. The PCI-E rails draw so much power the PSU shut it self down to prevent any damage. Even disabling OCP "over current protection" and running the psu in Singel rail mode made no difference.








Pulling 1260W from the wall was the highest i saw before PSU shutdown. These kepler chips are amazing!

Here is some pics of the cards and system.


----------



## BGaming

Hey TobbbeSWE, I was wondering, how can yoh hardmod a GPU for it to have more voltage? I have an EVGA gtx 780 ti reference board and ive got it up to 1.212v but i would like to het it higher but idk how to. Also ive got an EVGA gtx 980 and a Titan X but idk how to more voltage.. Any help, what can I do? Or what I have to do?


----------



## TobbbeSWE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGaming*
> 
> Hey TobbbeSWE, I was wondering, how can yoh hardmod a GPU for it to have more voltage? I have an EVGA gtx 780 ti reference board and ive got it up to 1.212v but i would like to het it higher but idk how to. Also ive got an EVGA gtx 980 and a Titan X but idk how to more voltage.. Any help, what can I do? Or what I have to do?


It require some soldering on the PCB, voiding you warranty and risking destroying you card.
Custom BIOS is not enough on these cards if you wanna pass 1.212v

With those mods i got my card running even 1530Mhz!! At 1.45v that is. You need some serous water cooling tho.

Here is the guide!
http://www.overclock.net/t/1478066/nvidia-gtx-780ti-hard-volt-mod/0_20


----------



## BGaming

Thanks TobbbeSWE. I will look into this and IL let you know how I ended up lol. This is onl for the 780 ti right? there is nothing like this for a 980 or titan x?


----------



## TobbbeSWE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGaming*
> 
> Thanks TobbbeSWE. I will look into this and IL let you know how I ended up lol. This is onl for the 780 ti right? there is nothing like this for a 980 or titan x?


I only assume that Nvidia made the voltage regulation the same because the 780Ti version vas "successful". A PM to Occamrazor or his brother Skyn3t would solve your problem.


----------



## Hambone07si

Hey guys, been awhile. I am wanting to flash the bios on my EVGA Gtx780ti SC ACX.. All I'm looking for is to raise the power limit to 116% - 120% and maybe up the voltage a little. After doing a bunch of monitoring, it shows that the 106% power limit is whats holding me back. Doesn't matter what I set my clocks at, 106% keeps coming into play. For the most part in games my card runs at 1202mhz - 1250mhz and with 60% fan speed on the ACX cooler my temps are at most 67-68c, never seen 70c or above at all. It's time that I'd like to unlock some more power for this card. Any help would be much appreciated







. I have looked on page 1 and tried to understand the instructions of using the Ez3Flash but it seems a little confusing even for me









1. Which bios file would you recommend?
2. Whats the best way to flash cards now? NvFlash or Ez3flash?

I haven't flashed any cards since my 7970's back a couple years ago and have been not keeping up on my overclocking hobby as much as life has had me way too busy









Thanks guys/girls.. Hope this can be a simple answer.

PS: anyone else with my same card that has been held back at clock speeds around 1200mhz - 1250mhz , after flashing your bios what clock speeds have you been able to safely reach? Was it worth it in the end? I do NOT want a expensive door stop or paper weight HAHA


----------



## BGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TobbbeSWE*
> 
> I only assume that Nvidia made the voltage regulation the same because the 780Ti version vas "successful". A PM to Occamrazor or his brother Skyn3t would solve your problem.


Man thanks a lot. I've been trying to get someone that could help me and no one did and now after three weeks finally something lol. Thanks a lot man.


----------



## Hambone07si

Anyone? Best bios file for my card would be great! I will be home in a few hours after work and would love to do this today, but just not sure which bios file I should use exactly. I see one listed for my card but was assuming that was the stock bios and not the one I want to flash too. Patiently waiting for a reply


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Anyone? Best bios file for my card would be great! I will be home in a few hours after work and would love to do this today, but just not sure which bios file I should use exactly. I see one listed for my card but was assuming that was the stock bios and not the one I want to flash too. Patiently waiting for a reply


1. Which bios file would you recommend? -- skyn3t for 780Ti SC ACX on page 1. But i think few people said it didn't work well. I guess you'd have to find out for yourself









2. Whats the best way to flash cards now? NvFlash or Ez3flash? -- depends on whichever you're comfortable with.

I've also seen another bios a while back. Not sure how different it is from skyn3t (you can say i'm too lazy to open it in kbt)

GK110_SC_Modified.zip 130k .zip file

as always, use at your own risk


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> 1. Which bios file would you recommend? -- skyn3t for 780Ti SC ACX on page 1. But i think few people said it didn't work well. I guess you'd have to find out for yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Whats the best way to flash cards now? NvFlash or Ez3flash? -- depends on whichever you're comfortable with.
> 
> I've also seen another bios a while back. Not sure how different it is from skyn3t (you can say i'm too lazy to open it in kbt)
> 
> GK110_SC_Modified.zip 130k .zip file
> 
> as always, use at your own risk


Thanks bud. So the bios files on page one for all those listed versions of the 780ti are not the stock bios then? Those are the modded skyn3t ones?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Thanks bud. So the bios files on page one for all those listed versions of the 780ti are not the stock bios then? Those are the modded skyn3t ones?


yes sir. Usually the filename is preceded by 'skyn3t' but looks like it changed towards the bottom of the list though. Anyways, i trust those are modified bioses as well.


----------



## donkidonki

May I pick your collective bràins please?

I ám lookiñg to replace my pair of watercooled GTX 580's with something better and have the opportunity to purchase a pair of 780 Ti's already fitted with waterblocks at a very reasonable price,
My only real concern is directx 12 support, it has been suggested that the 780 series won't support directx. Does anyone know if this is true, or have you even managed to try directx 12 yourself?

The next alternative at the moment would be a pair of 970's, would anyone care to offer any advice?


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donkidonki*
> 
> May I pick your collective bràins please?
> 
> I ám lookiñg to replace my pair of watercooled GTX 580's with something better and have the opportunity to purchase a pair of 780 Ti's already fitted with waterblocks at a very reasonable price,
> My only real concern is directx 12 support, it has been suggested that the 780 series won't support directx. Does anyone know if this is true, or have you even managed to try directx 12 yourself?
> 
> The next alternative at the moment would be a pair of 970's, would anyone care to offer any advice?


DirectX 12 on 780Ti

DirectX-12 is mainly a modded API.


----------



## donkidonki

Thanks, it looks like the 700's should be in with a fighting chance on direct x 12 then, which is good.

My only other reservation is the power usage, I would be happier power wise with a pair of 970/980's but I doubt that I would find a pair with EK waterblocks for under £500 like these 780 Ti's I have been offered.

Anyone know how the 780Ti's compare to 580's for power usage? I currently have a Corsair ax860i psu and would rather not change it if possible.

After a quick scan of the forum it seems that the 860 should be fine if I keep the 780Ti's at stock but may run out of steam if attempt much of an overclock?

That would be fine while I'm on my current 1080p monitor and i could look at a psu upgrade to go with the monitor upgrade whenever that happens.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donkidonki*
> 
> Thanks, it looks like the 700's should be in with a fighting chance on direct x 12 then, which is good.
> 
> My only other reservation is the power usage, I would be happier power wise with a pair of 970/980's but I doubt that I would find a pair with EK waterblocks for under £500 like these 780 Ti's I have been offered.
> 
> Anyone know how the 780Ti's compare to 580's for power usage? I currently have a Corsair ax860i psu and would rather not change it if possible.
> 
> After a quick scan of the forum it seems that the 860 should be fine if I keep the 780Ti's at stock but may run out of steam if attempt much of an overclock?
> 
> That would be fine while I'm on my current 1080p monitor and i could look at a psu upgrade to go with the monitor upgrade whenever that happens.


780 ti has a higher load power consumption. I've used CM v850 with crossfire 290x L's and SLI 780 Ti's last year and it's fine. But that is not to say I would trust it for longer usage or heavy OC. Mild OC is fine though...and avoid FS / benchmarking sw until you get a new (bigger) one


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donkidonki*
> 
> Thanks, it looks like the 700's should be in with a fighting chance on direct x 12 then, which is good.
> 
> My only other reservation is the power usage, I would be happier power wise with a pair of 970/980's but I doubt that I would find a pair with EK waterblocks for under £500 like these 780 Ti's I have been offered.
> 
> Anyone know how the 780Ti's compare to 580's for power usage? I currently have a Corsair ax860i psu and would rather not change it if possible.
> 
> After a quick scan of the forum it seems that the 860 should be fine if I keep the 780Ti's at stock but may run out of steam if attempt much of an overclock?
> 
> That would be fine while I'm on my current 1080p monitor and i could look at a psu upgrade to go with the monitor upgrade whenever that happens.


Quote:


> 2x Gigabyte GTX780-Ti-GHz-Edition-3GB in 2-Way-SLI (skyn3t BIOS-MOD | Power-Target: 130% | Temp-Target: 95C | Core-Voltage: 1.313V | Boost disabled | GPU-Clock (max stable): 1431MHz | Memory-Clock (max stable): 7354MHz) + 3770k @4700MHz @1.435V ==> Power-Draw out of the Wall for my whole Rig >1000W


You could wait a bit: Nvidia to Release Second GM200-Based GeForce Card


----------



## donkidonki

I could wait a bit...

But not, I have committed to the 780 Ti's.

They should be good enough to last me another generation or two, guess I'll find out soon.


----------



## TobbbeSWE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donkidonki*
> 
> I could wait a bit...
> 
> But not, I have committed to the 780 Ti's.
> 
> They should be good enough to last me another generation or two, guess I'll find out soon.


Easy to Pascal if you want


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donkidonki*
> 
> I could wait a bit...
> 
> But not, I have committed to the 780 Ti's.
> 
> They should be good enough to last me another generation or two, guess I'll find out soon.


A pair of Gtx780ti's in Sli with water cooling will be very fast, and also fun to bench with. Depending on what monitor res you use, that pair could last you many years. I would love to find another Evga 780ti SC ACX to go sli in my setup as I use a Dell 30" @ 2560x1600. One 780ti does pretty good on almost all games even at max settings. Battlefield Hardline single player with ultra settings is starting to bring me down to upper 40's but still runs really good. Watch dogs with maxed settings brought me under 60 fps as well but not far.

If you are only using a 1080p monitor, 1 780ti would be more than enough for any game for a long time. With a pair of them, you should be using at least a 1440p Lcd to take advantage.

My 1600p monitor with just 1 780ti is why I would like to flash my bios to unlock some more power. I have a Corsair AX1200 in my system so I don't have to worry about power at all, but that was because I had tri-sli gtx480's on water and after flashing the bios on those I was pulling more than 1200w from the wall









If anyone has a EVGA Gtx780ti SC ACX they want to get rid of and upgrade to a new gpu, let me know. I will buy one at the right price. I seen some at Microcenter open box for around $375 but that seems a little too much still, and most of the returned cards there have had the memory overclocked way to high and they are now damaged for good.


----------



## Hambone07si

I do have a question tho about overclocking the memory on the 780ti's. What is a safe overclock that these 7ghz memory chips can handle? I know from the past that going just a little to far on memory and then your screwed and card will always artifact. I do not want that to happen so I have not touched the memory clocks at all so far.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> I do have a question tho about overclocking the memory on the 780ti's. What is a safe overclock that these 7ghz memory chips can handle? I know from the past that going just a little to far on memory and then your screwed and card will always artifact. I do not want that to happen so I have not touched the memory clocks at all so far.


For hynix memory, i've been able to get between +300-350mhz offset without voltage adjustment. On a classified card, i had to bump up the voltage to 1.68 - 1.71v to get +500mhz stable. All those were only used during benchmarking. For gaming, i tried to keep them +250mhz or lower. That's just me


----------



## donkidonki

gtx 780 ti backplates, black ek

I am having trouble finding these in stock anywhere except a few places asking more than double normal price.

Will backplates from titan's or 770's fit?


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donkidonki*
> 
> I could wait a bit...
> 
> But not, I have committed to the 780 Ti's.
> 
> They should be good enough to last me another generation or two, guess I'll find out soon.


If you don't want / need ultra-quality-settings (BF:H etc.) + ROG-Swift or 4k, than 2x 780-Ti's are strong enough, otherwise you would need at least 3 of them.


----------



## donkidonki

My current monitor is only 1080p so two 780ti's are a bit overkill for that (nothing wrong with a bit of overkill







) and currently I have my eye on one of those LG curved 24" monitors which are sub-4k so I will probably manage pretty good performance for that too?


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donkidonki*
> 
> My current monitor is only 1080p so two 780ti's are a bit overkill for that (nothing wrong with a bit of overkill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and currently I have my eye on one of those LG curved 24" monitors which are sub-4k so I will probably manage pretty good performance for that too?


You should be ok for that.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donkidonki*
> 
> My current monitor is only 1080p so two 780ti's are a bit overkill for that (nothing wrong with a bit of overkill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and currently I have my eye on one of those LG curved 24" monitors which are sub-4k so I will probably manage pretty good performance for that too?


1 780ti is more than enough for a 1080p monitor on any game with Ultra settings. You may want to turn SLI off while gaming just to have the "smoothness" of no microstutter. You could set the 2nd 780ti just for PhysX and game on the 1st 780ti. You will be at 100 fps in a game like Battlefield hardline with 1 780ti @ ultra settings. Don't think that 200fps is going to help with the micro stutter









Oh, you should fill out your system specs as well. It helps a lot when people are trying to help you. Then you don't have to keep saying I have a this or I have a that, as in 1080p monitor, 860i psu, and what not. Just sayin


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> I do have a question tho about overclocking the memory on the 780ti's. What is a safe overclock that these 7ghz memory chips can handle? I know from the past that going just a little to far on memory and then your screwed and card will always artifact. I do not want that to happen so I have not touched the memory clocks at all so far.


Go as high as you can stable. The voltage is locked on the memory chips.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Go as high as you can stable. The voltage is locked on the memory chips.


HAHA. I just don't want to cross that point of hurting a memory chip and then the card is no good. I went through quite a few cards back in the day with overclocking memory too high, thankfully microcenter didn't mind me returning 5 gtx280's in 1 week







..

I'll have to do some testing tho. I never really seen much advantages from overclocking the memory. Risk killing a card for an extra 1-2fps isn't worth it IMO. It was never like overclocking the gpu core that would give you an extra 15fps + which is worth it sometimes.

I see big gains with my card running around 1200-1250mhz over stock settings, but this Evga SC card already runs way over the reference clocks of 875/928 stock/boost. Hell, 1200mhz on the core is 37% over the stock which is pretty good on these cards. Can't wait to see what new cards roll out with the GM200 or beyond


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> 1 780ti is more than enough for a 1080p monitor on any game with Ultra settings. You may want to turn SLI off while gaming just to have the "smoothness" of no microstutter. You could set the 2nd 780ti just for PhysX and game on the 1st 780ti. You will be at 100 fps in a game like Battlefield hardline with 1 780ti @ ultra settings. Don't think that 200fps is going to help with the micro stutter


Games that support SLI micro stutter is not an issue anymore.


----------



## donkidonki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> 1 780ti is more than enough for a 1080p monitor on any game with Ultra settings. You may want to turn SLI off while gaming just to have the "smoothness" of no microstutter. You could set the 2nd 780ti just for PhysX and game on the 1st 780ti. You will be at 100 fps in a game like Battlefield hardline with 1 780ti @ ultra settings. Don't think that 200fps is going to help with the micro stutter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you should fill out your system specs as well. It helps a lot when people are trying to help you. Then you don't have to keep saying I have a this or I have a that, as in 1080p monitor, 860i psu, and what not. Just sayin


I thought I'd done that ages ago, hadn't even thought about it since. I will go take care of it,


----------



## raidflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> HAHA. I just don't want to cross that point of hurting a memory chip and then the card is no good. I went through quite a few cards back in the day with overclocking memory too high, thankfully microcenter didn't mind me returning 5 gtx280's in 1 week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> I'll have to do some testing tho. I never really seen much advantages from overclocking the memory. Risk killing a card for an extra 1-2fps isn't worth it IMO. It was never like overclocking the gpu core that would give you an extra 15fps + which is worth it sometimes.
> 
> I see big gains with my card running around 1200-1250mhz over stock settings, but this Evga SC card already runs way over the reference clocks of 875/928 stock/boost. Hell, 1200mhz on the core is 37% over the stock which is pretty good on these cards. Can't wait to see what new cards roll out with the GM200 or beyond


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donkidonki*
> 
> I thought I'd done that ages ago, hadn't even thought about it since. I will go take care of it,


The 780 TI's are beasts, especially when overclocked, but they do draw a lot of power.


----------



## chapeR

Hello everyone!

Im wondering if skyn3ts Phantom 780ti bios will work on my card.

The thing that makes me wonder is that the numbers doesnt match( bios:80.80.30.14)
mine is(80.80.34.00.16)

anyone that knows?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam*
> 
> Games that support SLI micro stutter is not an issue anymore.


Not to say it is at that level to be an issue but in my case, it still occurs apparently...at least in some games i play - TR, AC black flag, max payne, bf4. But, i also think the motherboard has some influence. It's more prominent when using my asrock z87 OCF board compared to asus maximus hero where i rarely notice stuttering.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Not to say it is at that level to be an issue but in my case, it still occurs apparently...at least in some games i play - TR, AC black flag, max payne, bf4. But, i also think the motherboard has some influence. It's more prominent when using my asrock z87 OCF board compared to asus maximus hero where i rarely notice stuttering.


Its your motherboard or something.. I played BF4 on two 780 ti's and now two 970s. Never experience micro stutter.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam*
> 
> Its your motherboard or something.. I played BF4 on two 780 ti's and now two 970s. Never experience micro stutter.


yes it is the board...still, i won't say SLI is perfect. There are people (like me) who are a little sensitive to stutters. Then again, it's not an issue if you'd ask me.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam*
> 
> Its your motherboard or something.. I played BF4 on two 780 ti's and now two 970s. Never experience micro stutter.


If you run your game with settings that can maintain 60fps and not dip at all on just 1 780ti, then run the same settings on 2 780ti's (or any sli combo), you will notice that it is always A LOT smoother on 1 card. When you push a game to the point of 1 780ti not maintaining 60fps and compare that to sli that does hold 60fps, then that right there will trick you into thinking it's just as smooth as you are seeing faster frame rates. staying locked at 60fps is always smoother looking IMO then dipping to 40's. But like acupalypse said, you may not be as sensitive as we are. I notice it instantly as my friends will be watching the same thing and not have a clue what I'm talking about, but those friends also think playing Battlefield on a PS4 is just as good as pc







..

Motherboards, cpu overclocks, and other things can come into play as well if the cpu is being bottlenecked or something. A cheaper mobo can do that as well. I always run a ROG Maximus Formula or Rampage Extreme in all my builds so the mobo usually isn't the issue. When I had my 3 gtx 480's with a Core i7 980x @ 4.6ghz 6c/12t , micro stutter was very prominent. The more beastly a card is the less you will see it too, and the better a driver is can help big time. There was a point a couple years ago that Nvidia wasn't keeping up on the drivers as they normally did.

Run a frametime test and you will see it right there, even if you don't see it by eye, that test will show you that 2 cards do not run as smooth as one most of the time.

I have not ran 780ti's is sli yet to see how much it is there, but 480's and 580's I could see it a lot, especially when we were running Nvidia Surround @ 5760x1080p and above. Also people that will try to run 2 cards like 480's, 580's, 780ti's on a say 800w PSU vs a 1000w - 1200w will probably be more susceptible to the micro stutter issue. My buddy with 2 580's, Asus Pro board with a Core i5 2500k, and Corsair AX750, his pc had horrible micro stutter issues. The worst I've ever seen. He would put a small overclock on his cards and it would only get worst and not smoother and I told him he was at the limits of what the power supply could probably give those cards.

Sorry, enough rambling


----------



## Hambone07si

Yes I am double posting (sorry) , but I think this is better then hi-jacking the Titan X thread with 780ti questions as it was going to go.

acupalypse, I seen your reply to my comment. I have not yet flashed my bios on my 780ti. With my card it doesn't matter if I leave my volts at stock or raise it to +75mv , I can still get 1200-1250mhz just the same. I have added Power Limit % to my Logitech Lcd screen and I have been monitoring that with voltage and Gpu Core clock the most lately. It's always the 106% power limit that drops me back from 1250 to 1241 to 1228ish to 1202 and back up. Temps are always under 70c, 67c is where it's sitting 95% of the time, sometimes lower.

I've kept the same settings on overclock (+77mhz core) and used +0mv - +75mv and nothing is changing on my core clocks in gaming or Fire Strike. Seems odd, but I would have to say that my card is STABLE at 1250mhz with the stock volts and maybe some more. I will not know until it's flashed. I really need to do that.

Being a EVGA 780ti SC with ACX cooler, for it being a EVGA (all about the power and overclocking) I don't get why they have the bios set for only allowing 106% compared to Asus and others that let you use 112%-120% on their cards with equivalent coolers. Are you getting scared of something EVGA? HAHAHA









I would like to flash my card with the easiest way of doing so WITHOUT BRICKING THE CARD. I asked before what was the easiest way and my only reply to it was "whatever you feel more comfortable using" .. I get that, but that doesn't tell me if Ez3Flash is easier then NVFlash. To me, NVFlash is kinda a PITA. It looks like Ez3 is easier but those instructions just do not make much sense to me ( sorry not pun intended sky ) .

If someone that has done this with Ez3 that can give me a nice easy way of doing so, I would greatly appreciate it







. Just need to know what command to use for flashing my ONLY card, nothing more as I don't have other cards. We can leave out everything that is not concerning me so it's easy please. I just haven't had the time the past 2 years to do this stuff like I did back 3-5years ago when I was helping everyone on OCN that I could and going through many hours of helping you guys test and even using skype to watch or just plain giving my phone number to text or call. Life gets busy sometimes I'm sure you guys all know the same, but I have made a couple changes recently that has freed up some time to play more







..

Anyone? Lets get me clock'n n rock'n


----------



## hwoverclkd

sorry man, i was probably in a hurry (to pick up the wife) when i replied about flashing. I personally haven't tried ez3flash and prefer nvflash.

Use nvflash:
- copy the rom file into the same folder as your nvflash files
- open command prompt with elevated privs (run as administrator)
- cd to your nvflash directory
- execute the command, e.g. *nvflash -4 -5 -6 bios_filename.rom*

notes:

- some parameters may not be required depending on the bios, e.g. -6, but it won't hurt to include it
- if you have more than one PCIE card, specify the target by using index, i.e. nvflash -i[index_number] -4 -5 -6 bios_filename.rom
- to find the index number, execute *nvflash --list*

Don't worry about bricking the card, you have an EVGA support behind your back







But I doubt you'd brick it by just flashing the bios.

In case something went wrong, e.g. lost of power during flashing, you can easily flash the bios by either using another card or the IGP as your primary (do not plug in the power cable of the bricked card, just leave it on one PCIE slot) then execute the abovementioned nvflash commands.

I can post a screenshot when i get home tonight, in case you haven't flashed by then


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> If you run your game with settings that can maintain 60fps and not dip at all on just 1 780ti, then run the same settings on 2 780ti's (or any sli combo), you will notice that it is always A LOT smoother on 1 card. When you push a game to the point of 1 780ti not maintaining 60fps and compare that to sli that does hold 60fps, then that right there will trick you into thinking it's just as smooth as you are seeing faster frame rates. staying locked at 60fps is always smoother looking IMO then dipping to 40's. But like acupalypse said, you may not be as sensitive as we are. I notice it instantly as my friends will be watching the same thing and not have a clue what I'm talking about, but those friends also think playing Battlefield on a PS4 is just as good as pc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> Motherboards, cpu overclocks, and other things can come into play as well if the cpu is being bottlenecked or something. A cheaper mobo can do that as well. I always run a ROG Maximus Formula or Rampage Extreme in all my builds so the mobo usually isn't the issue. When I had my 3 gtx 480's with a Core i7 980x @ 4.6ghz 6c/12t , micro stutter was very prominent. The more beastly a card is the less you will see it too, and the better a driver is can help big time. There was a point a couple years ago that Nvidia wasn't keeping up on the drivers as they normally did.
> 
> Run a frametime test and you will see it right there, even if you don't see it by eye, that test will show you that 2 cards do not run as smooth as one most of the time.
> 
> I have not ran 780ti's is sli yet to see how much it is there, but 480's and 580's I could see it a lot, especially when we were running Nvidia Surround @ 5760x1080p and above. Also people that will try to run 2 cards like 480's, 580's, 780ti's on a say 800w PSU vs a 1000w - 1200w will probably be more susceptible to the micro stutter issue. My buddy with 2 580's, Asus Pro board with a Core i5 2500k, and Corsair AX750, his pc had horrible micro stutter issues. The worst I've ever seen. He would put a small overclock on his cards and it would only get worst and not smoother and I told him he was at the limits of what the power supply could probably give those cards.
> 
> Sorry, enough rambling


Pretty sure nvidia introduced extra hardware in the gpu to help with frame pacing and stutter with the 600 series (kepler). Was one of the reasons the 690 worked so much better that the 590 etc. Frametime variance still goes from 1-2ms to 5-6ms when using sli iirc, but that's actually not that bad considering its still less than 1 frame at 144hz


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> sorry man, i was probably in a hurry (to pick up the wife) when i replied about flashing. I personally haven't tried ez3flash and prefer nvflash.
> 
> Use nvflash:
> - copy the rom file into the same folder as your nvflash files
> - open command prompt with elevated privs (run as administrator)
> - cd to your nvflash directory
> - execute the command, e.g. *nvflash -4 -5 -6 bios_filename.rom*
> 
> notes:
> 
> - some parameters may not be required depending on the bios, e.g. -6, but it won't hurt to include it
> - if you have more than one PCIE card, specify the target by using index, i.e. nvflash -i[index_number] -4 -5 -6 bios_filename.rom
> - to find the index number, execute *nvflash --list*
> 
> Don't worry about bricking the card, you have an EVGA support behind your back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I doubt you'd brick it by just flashing the bios.
> 
> In case something went wrong, e.g. lost of power during flashing, you can easily flash the bios by either using another card or the IGP as your primary (do not plug in the power cable of the bricked card, just leave it on one PCIE slot) then execute the abovementioned nvflash commands.
> 
> I can post a screenshot when i get home tonight, in case you haven't flashed by then


we shouldn't tell people to use -4 -5 -6 on their cards as they are better off not unless they have a kpe or maxwell. those are the only cards that need this command as this command overrides protections. a bios meant for a card will flash properly modded or not without those options with the exceptions mentioned.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> we shouldn't tell people to use -4 -5 -6 on their cards as they are better off not unless they have a kpe or maxwell. those are the only cards that need this command as this command overrides protections. a bios meant for a card will flash properly modded or not without those options with the exceptions mentioned.


you mean the device/subsystem override? i don't think it's going to harm. It's not going to do anything unless there's a mismatch and you'd be prompted anyways. Besides, no one knows what's his current bios is. What i would be more concerned about is the BIOS itself, not the nvflash options. Needless to say, everyone should have done his own homework before doing so. I've handled several 780 Ti's and never bricked any one of them yet due to a bad flash or modded bios. Then again, that is not to say whatever works for me may also work for everyone.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> we shouldn't tell people to use -4 -5 -6 on their cards as they are better off not unless they have a kpe or maxwell. those are the only cards that need this command as this command overrides protections. a bios meant for a card will flash properly modded or not without those options with the exceptions mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> you mean the device/subsystem override? i don't think it's going to harm. It's not going to do anything unless there's a mismatch and you'd be prompted anyways. Besides, no one knows what's his current bios is. What i would be more concerned about is the BIOS itself, not the nvflash options. Needless to say, everyone should have done his own homework before doing so. I've handled several 780 Ti's and never bricked any one of them yet due to a bad flash or modded bios. Then again, that is not to say whatever works for me may also work for everyone.
Click to expand...

yes however they can try all they want and the wrong bios or subsystem wont work with out those commands and so therefore teaching them to always use those options is a setup for failure. we do work with newbs from time to time. this is one step to preventing a bad flash.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> sorry man, i was probably in a hurry (to pick up the wife) when i replied about flashing. I personally haven't tried ez3flash and prefer nvflash.
> 
> Use nvflash:
> - copy the rom file into the same folder as your nvflash files
> - open command prompt with elevated privs (run as administrator)
> - cd to your nvflash directory
> - execute the command, e.g. *nvflash -4 -5 -6 bios_filename.rom*
> 
> notes:
> 
> - some parameters may not be required depending on the bios, e.g. -6, but it won't hurt to include it
> - if you have more than one PCIE card, specify the target by using index, i.e. nvflash -i[index_number] -4 -5 -6 bios_filename.rom
> - to find the index number, execute *nvflash --list*
> 
> Don't worry about bricking the card, you have an EVGA support behind your back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I doubt you'd brick it by just flashing the bios.
> 
> In case something went wrong, e.g. lost of power during flashing, you can easily flash the bios by either using another card or the IGP as your primary (do not plug in the power cable of the bricked card, just leave it on one PCIE slot) then execute the abovementioned nvflash commands.
> 
> I can post a screenshot when i get home tonight, in case you haven't flashed by then


Awesome bud









One thing that I'm a little unsure with your reply is that you mentioned "- if you have more than one PCIE card, specify the target by using index, i.e. nvflash -i[index_number] -4 -5 -6 bios_filename.rom"

I only have my Gtx780ti in my system, no other PCI-E card at all. So what part of that command is telling NVflash to look at a 2nd or 3rd card there? Just leave out the "-i" ? When I did my flashing back in the day, my buddy helped me through it the first couple times. He's the Software Guy, I'm the Hardware Guy







.

I had a real busy weekend so I wasn't able to sit down to do this yet. I did however do a fresh install of Win 8.1 64 bit last night because I did a lot of overclocking and crashed the system and had it hang many times trying to figure out the lowest voltages to run my 4970K at on Core clocks and Cache ratio matching. I'm actually happy with my 4.6ghz Core / 4.5ghz Cache setting at 1.250v/1.250v . I could not get 46x/46x stable even with upto 1.325v on Cache and didn't want to go higher. My chip was able to pass my preferred stability testing at 4.6ghz and 1.200v on the core, but as always if the overclock settings don't push too much heat I like to bump the Vcore up +0.025 - +0.050v over the lowest setting for extra reliability (as long as the temps don't go too high) .. My H110 on the cpu kept my cpu under 72c through all testing so the extra doesn't hurt in my situation.

On a fresh OS now, and time to Flash this 780ti and squeeze the extra power out of it for the next 6 months or so until the next GM200 (980ti,990ti) comes out.

So the command I should use is "nvflash -4 -5 -6 bios_filename.rom" , and by filename, replace that with what I name the bios file correct? Now you have me to believe by your reply that I am doing this bios flash through windows and not booting into dos and flashing off a bootable flash drive? So in this case I can skip the making a bootable flash drive part? I know my buddy did it in dos last time and that's what confused me some. I'm no dos guy







.

Edit: more ?'s and info




Just trying to make sense of this. Nvida state's that the 780ti is a 250w TDP gpu, but looking at skyn3t's notes it's showing that 100% is 300w? This doesn't seem to match? 250w + 20% = 300w . So going to 300w would be adding a lot more then the 106% power limit I'm stuck at now correct







? Going with 300w + 20% = 360w (which could be 250w + 42% = 360w) .. I DO NOT WANT TO GO 42% over the stock TDP.. I am looking to go for around 115% - 120% max as long as temps stay under 75c (max temps are only 67c with 60% fan on the ACX, 75c will just be my comfort zone) ..

Here in the pic below is the Unzipped folder of Ez3Flash from page 1 next to NVflash opened. You said to put the Bios file in the folder with the NVflash files. Is this the folder you are talking about with the correct NVflash files? Or should there be more files added or a different folder in all that I need to be adding somewhere?



I do apologize for the long post and many ?'s I'm asking, I'm just trying to make 100% sense of this before attempting to do the flashing so nothing (hopefully) goes wrong







. + REP for those who are helping and I will be + REP'n now to you guys as well









Note: I did save the Bios file (GK110_SC_Modified) that you linked me on Post #15290 , page 1529 , but trying to unzip that file, windows is saying that the zipped folder is empty? I will try again and also from my home pc and not just from work.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Wall o text!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> sorry man, i was probably in a hurry (to pick up the wife) when i replied about flashing. I personally haven't tried ez3flash and prefer nvflash.
> 
> Use nvflash:
> - copy the rom file into the same folder as your nvflash files
> - open command prompt with elevated privs (run as administrator)
> - cd to your nvflash directory
> - execute the command, e.g. *nvflash -4 -5 -6 bios_filename.rom*
> 
> notes:
> 
> - some parameters may not be required depending on the bios, e.g. -6, but it won't hurt to include it
> - if you have more than one PCIE card, specify the target by using index, i.e. nvflash -i[index_number] -4 -5 -6 bios_filename.rom
> - to find the index number, execute *nvflash --list*
> 
> Don't worry about bricking the card, you have an EVGA support behind your back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I doubt you'd brick it by just flashing the bios.
> 
> In case something went wrong, e.g. lost of power during flashing, you can easily flash the bios by either using another card or the IGP as your primary (do not plug in the power cable of the bricked card, just leave it on one PCIE slot) then execute the abovementioned nvflash commands.
> 
> I can post a screenshot when i get home tonight, in case you haven't flashed by then
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome bud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing that I'm a little unsure with your reply is that you mentioned "- if you have more than one PCIE card, specify the target by using index, i.e. nvflash -i[index_number] -4 -5 -6 bios_filename.rom"
> 
> I only have my Gtx780ti in my system, no other PCI-E card at all. So what part of that command is telling NVflash to look at a 2nd or 3rd card there? Just leave out the "-i" ? When I did my flashing back in the day, my buddy helped me through it the first couple times. He's the Software Guy, I'm the Hardware Guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I had a real busy weekend so I wasn't able to sit down to do this yet. I did however do a fresh install of Win 8.1 64 bit last night because I did a lot of overclocking and crashed the system and had it hang many times trying to figure out the lowest voltages to run my 4970K at on Core clocks and Cache ratio matching. I'm actually happy with my 4.6ghz Core / 4.5ghz Cache setting at 1.250v/1.250v . I could not get 46x/46x stable even with upto 1.325v on Cache and didn't want to go higher. My chip was able to pass my preferred stability testing at 4.6ghz and 1.200v on the core, but as always if the overclock settings don't push too much heat I like to bump the Vcore up +0.025 - +0.050v over the lowest setting for extra reliability (as long as the temps don't go too high) .. My H110 on the cpu kept my cpu under 72c through all testing so the extra doesn't hurt in my situation.
> 
> On a fresh OS now, and time to Flash this 780ti and squeeze the extra power out of it for the next 6 months or so until the next GM200 (980ti,990ti) comes out.
> 
> So the command I should use is "nvflash -4 -5 -6 bios_filename.rom" , and by filename, replace that with what I name the bios file correct? Now you have me to believe by your reply that I am doing this bios flash through windows and not booting into dos and flashing off a bootable flash drive? So in this case I can skip the making a bootable flash drive part? I know my buddy did it in dos last time and that's what confused me some. I'm no dos guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Edit: more ?'s and info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just trying to make sense of this. Nvida state's that the 780ti is a 250w TDP gpu, but looking at skyn3t's notes it's showing that 100% is 300w? This doesn't seem to match? 250w + 20% = 300w . So going to 300w would be adding a lot more then the 106% power limit I'm stuck at now correct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? Going with 300w + 20% = 360w (which could be 250w + 42% = 360w) .. I DO NOT WANT TO GO 42% over the stock TDP.. I am looking to go for around 115% - 120% max as long as temps stay under 75c (max temps are only 67c with 60% fan on the ACX, 75c will just be my comfort zone) ..
> 
> Here in the pic below is the Unzipped folder of Ez3Flash from page 1 next to NVflash opened. You said to put the Bios file in the folder with the NVflash files. Is this the folder you are talking about with the correct NVflash files? Or should there be more files added or a different folder in all that I need to be adding somewhere?
> 
> 
> 
> I do apologize for the long post and many ?'s I'm asking, I'm just trying to make 100% sense of this before attempting to do the flashing so nothing (hopefully) goes wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . + REP for those who are helping and I will be + REP'n now to you guys as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: I did save the Bios file (GK110_SC_Modified) that you linked me on Post #15290 , page 1529 , but trying to unzip that file, windows is saying that the zipped folder is empty? I will try again and also from my home pc and not just from work.
Click to expand...

just incase you got the newest one use this nvflash as the latest one seems wierd with kepler and just use

Code:



Code:


nvflash biosname.rom

as its easier.

nvflsh32.zip 354k .zip file
 i'm sure you know to replace biosname.rom with actual bios name.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> just incase you got the newest one use this nvflash as the latest one seems wierd with kepler and just use
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> nvflash biosname.rom
> 
> as its easier.
> 
> nvflsh32.zip 354k .zip file
> i'm sure you know to replace biosname.rom with actual bios name.


Thanks man! I will try that one instead of the other one in the Ez3Flash folder.

Question for using NVflash tho. I am just trying to get familiarized with NVflash before using to flash my bios. I have unzipped the folder and opened NVflash, I'm at work and I have a X79 Sabertooth 3930K Cpu and use a Gtx 580 gpu. I just wanted to use the command "--list" to see what NVflash said, but each time I press any key no matter what it is, it won't let me type the full command out. Every press of a key just has NVflash scroll down after posting a bunch of info, I see it say "Press Enter to continue, or Q for Quit" . It will just keep going for about 5 key presses and then close the program. I'm I missing something or not using NVflash correct here? I should be able to use the --list command and it not do any flashing correct?

+REP to you djthrottleboi









After searching more about "using NVflash in windows" I came across this thread here on OCN.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1523391/easy-nvflash-guide-with-pictures-for-gtx-970-980

I was just opening NVflash from the Icon in the unzipped folder, can I get a confirmation that this was not the way I want to use NVflash? Should I just follow the 12 steps in the thread above and use NVflash from the "command prompt" in windows

I made a easy to follow note pad file with just the 12 steps without the pic's so I could use that once I get home. Can someone look this file over real quick and see if this is what I need to do exactly? Thanks in advance!!

FlashingwithNVflashInstructions.txt 2k .txt file


----------



## fishingfanatic

Yeah, I had the same thing. You have to use the command prompts in NVFlash.

I'm still trying to learn the nuances of flashing myself.

All I know is that when I did the 780 ti kpes it helped my results immensely.

I simply don't like doing this stuff without knowing a bit more, so I got out the Dos for dummies book I was given and started reading.

Just make sure you save a copy of ur original bios, if you haven't already.

Good luck, oh and don't forget kboost.

FF


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Yeah, I had the same thing. You have to use the command prompts in NVFlash.
> 
> I'm still trying to learn the nuances of flashing myself.
> 
> All I know is that when I did the 780 ti kpes it helped my results immensely.
> 
> I simply don't like doing this stuff without knowing a bit more, so I got out the Dos for dummies book I was given and started reading.
> 
> Just make sure you save a copy of ur original bios, if you haven't already.
> 
> Good luck, oh and don't forget kboost.
> 
> FF


Yes, I will save a version of my bios before I do flash, thanks for the reminder. What do you mean about kboost tho? Also when you say it helped your results immensely, can you elaborate on that a little bit please? I would love to hear how it made a difference, as in new stable clocks or how much more you were able to get out of it.

Thanks bud


----------



## fishingfanatic

Added voltage for startup once flashing is done if I remember correctly.


----------



## hwoverclkd

@Hambone07si : i see dj has helped you already. To answer some of your questions:

- The index may be used if you have more than 1 pcie card (thought i read you mentioned you have SLI ); the index param enables you to choose a target gpu card; skip it if you have only 1 gpu
- Power target: i typically leave it @100%, overclock /overvolt the card and watch the sensor reading (clock, temp, power, etc.). then bump it up if it's limiting the card. If you have the right tools + simple math, you can calculate how much power your gpu would consume at specific voltage and load. I think skyn3t made provisions for those who plan to do hardmod down the road, hence the crazy power limit %. 780 Ti ACX still uses reference pcb so you're still voltage-locked (up to 1.212v) out of the box.

Just post here if you have any questions or get stuck, i'm sure a lot of folks would be glad to help out.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> @Hambone07si : i see dj has helped you already. To answer some of your questions:
> 
> - The index may be used if you have more than 1 pcie card (thought i read you mentioned you have SLI ); the index param enables you to choose a target gpu card; skip it if you have only 1 gpu
> - Power target: i typically leave it @100%, overclock /overvolt the card and watch the sensor reading (clock, temp, power, etc.). then bump it up if it's limiting the card. If you have the right tools + simple math, you can calculate how much power your gpu would consume at specific voltage and load. I think skyn3t made provisions for those who plan to do hardmod down the road, hence the crazy power limit %. 780 Ti ACX still uses reference pcb so you're still voltage-locked (up to 1.212v) out of the box.
> 
> Just post here if you have any questions or get stuck, i'm sure a lot of folks would be glad to help out.


Thanks man! Yeah, dj has answered some of my ?'s today and much appreciated







.

Is there a different bios file that just adds the extra voltage and raises the power limit to around 116% - 120% that I can use instead of this crazy one that skyn3t has added to the first page? That one you listed on page 1529 doesn't have anything in the folder when I try to extract it. I will try it again when I get home tho and see if it act different from there.

Just hope it all goes well so I have no issues









So here's what I'm about to do when I get home in a little bit
1. Install Gpu-Z . ROG themed of course







, backup my OG bios file.
2. Make folder on my C: called nvflash and extract files to that folder, and put that skyn3t bios in there as well.
3. disable my display driver in device manager
4. open command prompt and then enter : "nvflash -6 rom_name.rom"
5. then type "y" two times for it asking me if I want to continue
6. Re-enable my display driver
7. Reboot

That should be it correct guys? Hoping I now have everything right


----------



## Hambone07si

So now I'm home and installed the NVflash and extracted the files into the nvflash folder on my C: and added the bios file. I opened command prompt and tried to do just a --list command to see if it worked the same as at work. It did not show the same info as it did at work. Could this be because I'm using Windows 8.1 at home and Windows 7 at work? Does the flashing work the same when using Windows 8.1 as it would Win7?

Just want to make sure before anything goes wrong









Thanks!!


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> So now I'm home and installed the NVflash and extracted the files into the nvflash folder on my C: and added the bios file. I opened command prompt and tried to do just a --list command to see if it worked the same as at work. It did not show the same info as it did at work. Could this be because I'm using Windows 8.1 at home and Windows 7 at work? Does the flashing work the same when using Windows 8.1 as it would Win7?
> 
> Just want to make sure before anything goes wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!


i'm still at work. it should be the samr. Did u get any error?


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> i'm still at work. it should be the samr. Did u get any error?


No error yet. I did the --list again and it worked this time. I forgot to run the command prompt as admin







.. I'm in no big hurry if I should wait a little while if that would help? I'm just trying to not have any mishaps at all lol, or I guess I'm just being to paranoid. I just seen someone on another thread that flashed their 780 non ti version, but they did it a different way and was trying to get some info from them, but no reply back yet. They didn't disable display driver in device manager tho. Is that only needed to be done with the 980 (Maxwells) and not the 780ti?

Is this the only files that need to be in the nvflash folder I made on my C: ??


----------



## raidflex

I had used the Ezflash in the first post to flash both of my 780 Ti's without an issue. It actually has a readme in there with the commands you need to run. You do not need to disable any video drivers or anything, I would just uninstall MSI after burner or EVGA Precision first. Just flash and then reboot and you should be good to go. Also on Windows 8.1 don't run the *ezflash.bat* file as admin, or it may not work. When you go to run the bat it will automatically ask to run as admin when you issue the command and it launches nvflash.exe.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> No error yet. I did the --list again and it worked this time. I forgot to run the command prompt as admin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. I'm in no big hurry if I should wait a little while if that would help? I'm just trying to not have any mishaps at all lol, or I guess I'm just being to paranoid. I just seen someone on another thread that flashed their 780 non ti version, but they did it a different way and was trying to get some info from them, but no reply back yet. They didn't disable display driver in device manager tho. Is that only needed to be done with the 980 (Maxwells) and not the 780ti?


yeah, i never had to disable the driver for kepler. Although i would think it shouldn't hurt to stop it first. I could be wrong.

Edit: yup those are the files. I'm off work now. I can assist you when i get home


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> yeah, i never had to disable the driver for kepler. Although i would think it shouldn't hurt to stop it first. I could be wrong.
> 
> Edit: yup those are the files. I'm off work now. I can assist you when i get home


Sweet man! I'm gonna run out and grab some food right now and then I'll be back in a little bit. I have everything setup as it should be, I'm 99% sure, I think. I want to use the best command to flash properly. I have made a backup of my OG bios file and saved that in 2 places and off my pc to be even safer. I have uninstalled Precision X 16 (which I'm not liking that much to be honest) so that's not in the way. I might go back to using MSI AB after the flash because I like the bigger text formats it allows for Logitech LCD on my keyboard. I'll be back on in 30-45min tops.

Very much appreciate it and will do anything to help in the future if needed









Also, if anyone has or knows anyone with another EVGA 780ti SC ACX that they are willing to part with, I would like to buy/offer for it. I think I will go SLI before upgrading as my pc has plenty to power it and my 780ti would love a twin brother to beat on









Might be picking up that Asus Swift ROG 144hz 27" monitor with G-sync this week. I have now the Dell 30" and I love but it's only a 60hz, but has awesome color and very little color fade from center to edges, which I've read that the Asus I'm looking at isn't the best with, only real advantages of that one is the G-sync and 144hz. Not sure if I will be happy making the move. If anyone has any input on this, feel free to share please. Whether it be good or bad I would like to hear. Those 34" Curved 21:9 3440x1440 res monitors look like they would be fun to game on as well.

Back in a few


----------



## Hambone07si

Ok, back to flash. My software buddy is stopping by in a few. I'm going to let him look this flashing over real quick. I'm just curious if there's a better bios to use that doesn't unlock the Power limit so far so there's a lot less chance in smoking this card if something got screwy or slid to far by accident. I'd really like just a 120% power limit instead of 200% / 300% .. Those numbers are scary hahaha









Well I flashed it and it's not bricked









But looking at Gpu-Z , the bios version isn't showing a different number? Is that normal with these skyn3t bios's? When I flashed my cards before, those bios numbers changed. Interesting??

Again tho, thanks for all the help guys, guess I was being over worried and me being me, I shouldn't of been at all. I've done things a lot more scary then flashing a gpu bios. Just didn't feel like bricking my only 780ti in the house. Although it would be a good reason to have to go get a new Titan X









Time for some clock'n and see what this baby can do!!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> So now I'm home and installed the NVflash and extracted the files into the nvflash folder on my C: and added the bios file. I opened command prompt and tried to do just a --list command to see if it worked the same as at work. It did not show the same info as it did at work. Could this be because I'm using Windows 8.1 at home and Windows 7 at work? Does the flashing work the same when using Windows 8.1 as it would Win7?
> 
> Just want to make sure before anything goes wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!


it does work the same. lol just run the flash command and you will be happy as you are overthinking and worrying over something simple lol. (780ti's are locked and wont do anything anywhere near being harmful from the bios. only a bad flash can mess this up so double check that the bios is for your card and no need for -6)


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Ok, back to flash. My software buddy is stopping by in a few. I'm going to let him look this flashing over real quick. I'm just curious if there's a better bios to use that doesn't unlock the Power limit so far so there's a lot less chance in smoking this card if something got screwy or slid to far by accident. I'd really like just a 120% power limit instead of 200% / 300% .. Those numbers are scary hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I flashed it and it's not bricked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But looking at Gpu-Z , the bios version isn't showing a different number? Is that normal with these skyn3t bios's? When I flashed my cards before, those bios numbers changed. Interesting??
> 
> Again tho, thanks for all the help guys, guess I was being over worried and me being me, I shouldn't of been at all. I've done things a lot more scary then flashing a gpu bios. Just didn't feel like bricking my only 780ti in the house. Although it would be a good reason to have to go get a new Titan X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for some clock'n and see what this baby can do!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> it does work the same. lol just run the flash command and you will be happy as you are overthinking and worrying over something simple lol. (780ti's are locked and wont do anything anywhere near being harmful from the bios. only a bad flash can mess this up so double check that the bios is for your card and no need for -6)


guess i'm late for the party







...how is it going?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Ok, back to flash. My software buddy is stopping by in a few. I'm going to let him look this flashing over real quick. I'm just curious if there's a better bios to use that doesn't unlock the Power limit so far so there's a lot less chance in smoking this card if something got screwy or slid to far by accident. I'd really like just a 120% power limit instead of 200% / 300% .. Those numbers are scary hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I flashed it and it's not bricked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But looking at Gpu-Z , the bios version isn't showing a different number? Is that normal with these skyn3t bios's? When I flashed my cards before, those bios numbers changed. Interesting??
> 
> Again tho, thanks for all the help guys, guess I was being over worried and me being me, I shouldn't of been at all. I've done things a lot more scary then flashing a gpu bios. Just didn't feel like bricking my only 780ti in the house. Although it would be a good reason to have to go get a new Titan X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for some clock'n and see what this baby can do!!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> it does work the same. lol just run the flash command and you will be happy as you are overthinking and worrying over something simple lol. (780ti's are locked and wont do anything anywhere near being harmful from the bios. only a bad flash can mess this up so double check that the bios is for your card and no need for -6)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> guess i'm late for the party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...how is it going?
Click to expand...

lol no clue just got here right before you did lol. lots of speculating mostly so eh. we aren't missing anything. glad this guy asks questions though. i prefer those that like to know what their getting into.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol no clue just got here right before you did lol. lots of speculating mostly so eh. we aren't missing anything. glad this guy asks questions though. i prefer those that like to know what their getting into.


lol, ok...so it looks like everything went fine as we expected


----------



## Hambone07si

@djthrottleboi and acupalypse

Yeah, got a little busy last night after flashing. I did a lot of testing with just Firestrike to see how things were different.

@ DJ, of course I will ask questions and fully understand anything before I jump into it. That's something I wish everyone would do. I am by far no noob, just haven't flashed in quite a while and back in the day it wasn't so smooth as using NVflash in windows







. It's always best to get someone that has gone through something (in this case flashing) on your side to help walk through it, or even just to hear "watch for this because it's not stated in the instructions or guide and it did this when I attempted it" .. Always better to know too much than not enough. Appreciate the help from you and your time. +REP

@ acupalypse, yeah, you haven't missed much as I didn't get a chance to post anything really last night. Was testing things and seeing my results from using MSI AB and Evga Precision X15 and 16. I noticed quite a few things that I didn't like with the new bios.

@ you guys and anyone else. First thing I noticed and was concerned with when starting out with MSI AB was that running everything on stock without changing any settings besides my custom fan profile to my liking. Stock setup dropped my Gpu Core Voltage to 1.050v which is lower then it ever ran even without using Evga X or MSI, My stock voltage was always around 1.150v.

Now with the overclocking of the card with the skyn3t bios, I was able to run +125 on the core and use MSI AB and got around 11,325 in Firestrike as my best score, voltage wasn't ever over 1.100v, it always stayed under. I started to notice artifacts slightly so I backed off as I wasn't able to get voltage up to 1.150, or what I was expecting 1.150v + .XXXv to get 1.212v. Just wasn't happening even with restarting or any setting change. MSI AB = Un-installed









Time for Evga Precision X15 (no Logitech lcd monitoring, wouldn't work) . Had to use OSD to monitor things. Right off the bat I was getting 1.150v without touching a thing. So I ran a stock settings run of Firestrike to see a baseline. When doing the base run with MSI AB I got about 10,400ish, going to Precision X I jumped to 10,9xx with stock settings (my guess from extra voltage) .. So I bumped up to +77 (my liking for gaming overclock normally) , this resulted in a FS score of 11,425, 100 points higher then using +125 and MSI, still no voltage tweak. Continued testing and was able to get the same +125 core setting and got 11,617.. I only made changes of +25 on the core so next was +150. This showed artifacts as well so exited immediately. Now time to try some extra voltage. Since I was at 1.150v to start, I raised it to +75mv and it showed 1.225v in Precision X, now during the FS run I did notice it go up to 1.212v a couple times but at +125 my score jumped up to 11,720. As for +150 on the core, no go, artifacts showed again so test was stopped. Evga Precision X seems to work a lot better then MSI AB for me on this setup.

Now strange thing here was the Power Limit % was staying under 100% during all testing and I was not able to get any further which was a little strange because on the stock bios I was able to run +125 core and boost would take me up to 1251mhz and I would be hitting the 106% PL and that would kick me down to 1228mhz. On stock bios with that setting I scored 11,838 I think was the number. So my stock bios let me get the highest score and see the highest Core clock even be that it was boost hitting that. No fan settings changed anything in any of the tests.

So not liking the results of the new bios I went back to OG bios rom and applied my normal gaming setting +77 and ran FS again and got 11,512 with no voltage increase. Temps stayed well under 67c (max) and was usually in the 50's with 60% fan speed until it would hit 72c which it never did.

My final thoughts and next step I took was. I ordered another Evga Gtx780ti SC w/ACX cooler off Newegg for $359.99 shipped price out the door LOL







. That card just showed up on their site and I jumped on it. I was not able to find the same exact card I had anywhere for sale besides a couple of used ones and people were asking A LOT more then $360 shipped. Adding in a 2nd one will be plenty for what I'm gaming on (dell 30" 2560x1600) for quite a while. 1 780ti was usually enough in almost all games except for Watch Dogs, Assasin's Creed Unity, and Battlefield Hardline. All at ultra / maxed settings and 4xAA or better. Only these 3 games were getting me to drop into the 50's, but all still very playable and looked good. 2nd card will be perfect and shoot that up to around 100fps + so I'll be pretty happy with SLI 780ti's for a while and wait for some new GM200's to come out or probably even wait for the next line up. I am looking into the Asus 27" 144hz Swift monitor, but not liking all the differences from my Dell so not 100% sold yet, but at least I'll have a lot more power to drive closer to that 144hz #, but that monitor drops to 2560x1440 so I'll get a small bump in performance just from a going from 2560x1600, but not much.

In closing with my fun, I appreciate the help from you guys as always with OCN and our crew









Sli benching starting tomorrow when my new card arrives


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> @djthrottleboi and acupalypse
> 
> Yeah, got a little busy last night after flashing. I did a lot of testing with just Firestrike to see how things were different.
> 
> @ DJ, of course I will ask questions and fully understand anything before I jump into it. That's something I wish everyone would do. I am by far no noob, just haven't flashed in quite a while and back in the day it wasn't so smooth as using NVflash in windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It's always best to get someone that has gone through something (in this case flashing) on your side to help walk through it, or even just to hear "watch for this because it's not stated in the instructions or guide and it did this when I attempted it" .. Always better to know too much than not enough. Appreciate the help from you and your time. +REP
> 
> @ acupalypse, yeah, you haven't missed much as I didn't get a chance to post anything really last night. Was testing things and seeing my results from using MSI AB and Evga Precision X15 and 16. I noticed quite a few things that I didn't like with the new bios.
> 
> @ you guys and anyone else. First thing I noticed and was concerned with when starting out with MSI AB was that running everything on stock without changing any settings besides my custom fan profile to my liking. Stock setup dropped my Gpu Core Voltage to 1.050v which is lower then it ever ran even without using Evga X or MSI, My stock voltage was always around 1.150v.
> 
> Now with the overclocking of the card with the skyn3t bios, I was able to run +125 on the core and use MSI AB and got around 11,325 in Firestrike as my best score, voltage wasn't ever over 1.100v, it always stayed under. I started to notice artifacts slightly so I backed off as I wasn't able to get voltage up to 1.150, or what I was expecting 1.150v + .XXXv to get 1.212v. Just wasn't happening even with restarting or any setting change. MSI AB = Un-installed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for Evga Precision X15 (no Logitech lcd monitoring, wouldn't work) . Had to use OSD to monitor things. Right off the bat I was getting 1.150v without touching a thing. So I ran a stock settings run of Firestrike to see a baseline. When doing the base run with MSI AB I got about 10,400ish, going to Precision X I jumped to 10,9xx with stock settings (my guess from extra voltage) .. So I bumped up to +77 (my liking for gaming overclock normally) , this resulted in a FS score of 11,425, 100 points higher then using +125 and MSI, still no voltage tweak. Continued testing and was able to get the same +125 core setting and got 11,617.. I only made changes of +25 on the core so next was +150. This showed artifacts as well so exited immediately. Now time to try some extra voltage. Since I was at 1.150v to start, I raised it to +75mv and it showed 1.225v in Precision X, now during the FS run I did notice it go up to 1.212v a couple times but at +125 my score jumped up to 11,720. As for +150 on the core, no go, artifacts showed again so test was stopped. Evga Precision X seems to work a lot better then MSI AB for me on this setup.
> 
> Now strange thing here was the Power Limit % was staying under 100% during all testing and I was not able to get any further which was a little strange because on the stock bios I was able to run +125 core and boost would take me up to 1251mhz and I would be hitting the 106% PL and that would kick me down to 1228mhz. On stock bios with that setting I scored 11,838 I think was the number. So my stock bios let me get the highest score and see the highest Core clock even be that it was boost hitting that. No fan settings changed anything in any of the tests.
> 
> So not liking the results of the new bios I went back to OG bios rom and applied my normal gaming setting +77 and ran FS again and got 11,512 with no voltage increase. Temps stayed well under 67c (max) and was usually in the 50's with 60% fan speed until it would hit 72c which it never did.
> 
> My final thoughts and next step I took was. I ordered another Evga Gtx780ti SC w/ACX cooler off Newegg for $359.99 shipped price out the door LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . That card just showed up on their site and I jumped on it. I was not able to find the same exact card I had anywhere for sale besides a couple of used ones and people were asking A LOT more then $360 shipped. Adding in a 2nd one will be plenty for what I'm gaming on (dell 30" 2560x1600) for quite a while. 1 780ti was usually enough in almost all games except for Watch Dogs, Assasin's Creed Unity, and Battlefield Hardline. All at ultra / maxed settings and 4xAA or better. Only these 3 games were getting me to drop into the 50's, but all still very playable and looked good. 2nd card will be perfect and shoot that up to around 100fps + so I'll be pretty happy with SLI 780ti's for a while and wait for some new GM200's to come out or probably even wait for the next line up. I am looking into the Asus 27" 144hz Swift monitor, but not liking all the differences from my Dell so not 100% sold yet, but at least I'll have a lot more power to drive closer to that 144hz #, but that monitor drops to 2560x1440 so I'll get a small bump in performance just from a going from 2560x1600, but not much.
> 
> In closing with my fun, I appreciate the help from you guys as always with OCN and our crew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sli benching starting tomorrow when my new card arrives


Good to see that you successfully flashed your card.
It's important to note that Afterburner does not properly support your EVGA 780 Ti for voltage control, so it's good that you switched over to Precision X.
Here is a post from OccamRazor about that:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/6750#post_21662039

If PX 15 is working for you, that's fine, but some of us have found that the original Precision X V.4.2.1 still works better with the 780 Ti.
I've used both versions of PX, but I still prefer to use the older version.
It can still be downloaded from this site:
http://forums.videocardz.com/topic/532-evga-precision-x-421/
But if it ain't broke, don't fix it, lol.

That was a great deal you got at NE for the second 780 Ti.
I added a second 780 Ti to run in sli with my EVGA card last Xmas, but I could only find a Zotac reference card, and it was a hundred bucks more than the NE deal.
You'll be pleased running sli with these cards, they still have a lot of power, especially in sli.
Looking forward to your sli benching results.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> @djthrottleboi and acupalypse
> 
> Yeah, got a little busy last night after flashing. I did a lot of testing with just Firestrike to see how things were different.
> 
> @ DJ, of course I will ask questions and fully understand anything before I jump into it. That's something I wish everyone would do. I am by far no noob, just haven't flashed in quite a while and back in the day it wasn't so smooth as using NVflash in windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It's always best to get someone that has gone through something (in this case flashing) on your side to help walk through it, or even just to hear "watch for this because it's not stated in the instructions or guide and it did this when I attempted it" .. Always better to know too much than not enough. Appreciate the help from you and your time. +REP
> 
> @ acupalypse, yeah, you haven't missed much as I didn't get a chance to post anything really last night. Was testing things and seeing my results from using MSI AB and Evga Precision X15 and 16. I noticed quite a few things that I didn't like with the new bios.
> 
> @ you guys and anyone else. First thing I noticed and was concerned with when starting out with MSI AB was that running everything on stock without changing any settings besides my custom fan profile to my liking. Stock setup dropped my Gpu Core Voltage to 1.050v which is lower then it ever ran even without using Evga X or MSI, My stock voltage was always around 1.150v.
> 
> Now with the overclocking of the card with the skyn3t bios, I was able to run +125 on the core and use MSI AB and got around 11,325 in Firestrike as my best score, voltage wasn't ever over 1.100v, it always stayed under. I started to notice artifacts slightly so I backed off as I wasn't able to get voltage up to 1.150, or what I was expecting 1.150v + .XXXv to get 1.212v. Just wasn't happening even with restarting or any setting change. MSI AB = Un-installed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for Evga Precision X15 (no Logitech lcd monitoring, wouldn't work) . Had to use OSD to monitor things. Right off the bat I was getting 1.150v without touching a thing. So I ran a stock settings run of Firestrike to see a baseline. When doing the base run with MSI AB I got about 10,400ish, going to Precision X I jumped to 10,9xx with stock settings (my guess from extra voltage) .. So I bumped up to +77 (my liking for gaming overclock normally) , this resulted in a FS score of 11,425, 100 points higher then using +125 and MSI, still no voltage tweak. Continued testing and was able to get the same +125 core setting and got 11,617.. I only made changes of +25 on the core so next was +150. This showed artifacts as well so exited immediately. Now time to try some extra voltage. Since I was at 1.150v to start, I raised it to +75mv and it showed 1.225v in Precision X, now during the FS run I did notice it go up to 1.212v a couple times but at +125 my score jumped up to 11,720. As for +150 on the core, no go, artifacts showed again so test was stopped. Evga Precision X seems to work a lot better then MSI AB for me on this setup.
> 
> Now strange thing here was the Power Limit % was staying under 100% during all testing and I was not able to get any further which was a little strange because on the stock bios I was able to run +125 core and boost would take me up to 1251mhz and I would be hitting the 106% PL and that would kick me down to 1228mhz. On stock bios with that setting I scored 11,838 I think was the number. So my stock bios let me get the highest score and see the highest Core clock even be that it was boost hitting that. No fan settings changed anything in any of the tests.
> 
> So not liking the results of the new bios I went back to OG bios rom and applied my normal gaming setting +77 and ran FS again and got 11,512 with no voltage increase. Temps stayed well under 67c (max) and was usually in the 50's with 60% fan speed until it would hit 72c which it never did.
> 
> My final thoughts and next step I took was. I ordered another Evga Gtx780ti SC w/ACX cooler off Newegg for $359.99 shipped price out the door LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . That card just showed up on their site and I jumped on it. I was not able to find the same exact card I had anywhere for sale besides a couple of used ones and people were asking A LOT more then $360 shipped. Adding in a 2nd one will be plenty for what I'm gaming on (dell 30" 2560x1600) for quite a while. 1 780ti was usually enough in almost all games except for Watch Dogs, Assasin's Creed Unity, and Battlefield Hardline. All at ultra / maxed settings and 4xAA or better. Only these 3 games were getting me to drop into the 50's, but all still very playable and looked good. 2nd card will be perfect and shoot that up to around 100fps + so I'll be pretty happy with SLI 780ti's for a while and wait for some new GM200's to come out or probably even wait for the next line up. I am looking into the Asus 27" 144hz Swift monitor, but not liking all the differences from my Dell so not 100% sold yet, but at least I'll have a lot more power to drive closer to that 144hz #, but that monitor drops to 2560x1440 so I'll get a small bump in performance just from a going from 2560x1600, but not much.
> 
> In closing with my fun, I appreciate the help from you guys as always with OCN and our crew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sli benching starting tomorrow when my new card arrives


you can upload the original bios and i can see if i can pull a rabbit out of the hat. I'm good with this type of thing as i have a shotgun so the rabbit just tends to listen.


----------



## hwoverclkd

from a moment there i thought i was reading a dissertation


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> from a moment there i thought i was reading a dissertation


lol.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you can upload the original bios and i can see if i can pull a rabbit out of the hat. I'm good with this type of thing as i have a shotgun so the rabbit just tends to listen.


Nice! I'll upload on later and see what that tamed rabbit can do









My 2nd 780ti is on it's way today and I'm pretty excited to get it. Once that arrives, I will be on my way to go get another toy from Microcenter. The Asus Swift ROG 27" 2560x1440 144hz G-Sync monitor, dame that's a long title for a monitor







.

I can't wait to SLI the 780ti's , but really can't wait to hook that up to the Asus Swift and
Frag some noobie's online


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you can upload the original bios and i can see if i can pull a rabbit out of the hat. I'm good with this type of thing as i have a shotgun so the rabbit just tends to listen.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! I'll upload on later and see what that tamed rabbit can do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 2nd 780ti is on it's way today and I'm pretty excited to get it. Once that arrives, I will be on my way to go get another toy from Microcenter. The Asus Swift ROG 27" 2560x1440 144hz G-Sync monitor, dame that's a long title for a monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I can't wait to SLI the 780ti's , but really can't wait to hook that up to the Asus Swift and
> Frag some noobie's online
Click to expand...

yeah my titan is supposed to come today but the tracking hasn't updated so i dont know if it will. maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah my titan is supposed to come today but the tracking hasn't updated so i dont know if it will. maybe tomorrow.


Titan X? You made the jump to the new one? If so, VERY NICE!! I wanted too, but it was either go new Titan X and get about 40-50% more performance in some games over what I had now. Or spend about the same on a 2nd 780ti and get that Asus Swift ROG 27" 144hz G-sync along with it. I choose that route for now and will wait for Pascal, even tho I would love to be playing with that Titan X.

I remember when I got rid of my 7970's with EK water blocks in crossfire and got my new OG Titan. I was pretty pumped to get a $1,000 gpu.. I lost a good bit of performance, but at the cost of no driver issues and stutter free single card joyness! Which was WELL WORTH IT IMO!! When that OG Titan came out at first it was one hell of a card. Titan X takes that to a whole new level as well. You will love it a ton I'm sure.

Only reason and it's a HUGE REASON I went with a 2nd 780ti instead was the fact that I found the EXACT same Evga Gtx780ti SC w/ACX cooler, and it was only $359.99 shipped. If I didn't find that I wouldn't have gone this route and would of got the new Titan X.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Once that arrives, I will be on my way to go get another toy from Microcenter. The Asus Swift ROG 27" 2560x1440 144hz G-Sync monitor, dame that's a long title for a monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It's worth to have a look at:

Acer Predator XB270HU


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah my titan is supposed to come today but the tracking hasn't updated so i dont know if it will. maybe tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Titan X? You made the jump to the new one? If so, VERY NICE!! I wanted too, but it was either go new Titan X and get about 40-50% more performance in some games over what I had now. Or spend about the same on a 2nd 780ti and get that Asus Swift ROG 27" 144hz G-sync along with it. I choose that route for now and will wait for Pascal, even tho I would love to be playing with that Titan X.
> 
> I remember when I got rid of my 7970's with EK water blocks in crossfire and got my new OG Titan. I was pretty pumped to get a $1,000 gpu.. I lost a good bit of performance, but at the cost of no driver issues and stutter free single card joyness! Which was WELL WORTH IT IMO!! When that OG Titan came out at first it was one hell of a card. Titan X takes that to a whole new level as well. You will love it a ton I'm sure.
> 
> Only reason and it's a HUGE REASON I went with a 2nd 780ti instead was the fact that I found the EXACT same Evga Gtx780ti SC w/ACX cooler, and it was only $359.99 shipped. If I didn't find that I wouldn't have gone this route and would of got the new Titan X.
Click to expand...

i went with the basic titan. the titan x costs too much. when that comes down in price it will still be relevant and then i will get a titan x


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i went with the basic titan. the titan x costs too much. when that comes down in price it will still be relevant and then i will get a titan x


i'm not too hopeful that they'd cut down TX's price anytime soon...so i'm waiting for the 'cut down' version of the gm200 later this year....that or amd 390x, which ever has the better value


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> i'm not too hopeful that they'd cut down TX's price anytime soon...so i'm waiting for the 'cut down' version of the gm200 later this year....that or amd 390x, which ever has the better value


Yeah, me too on the 6gb GM200. I have no need for 12gb of Vram so I'll go for a faster than titan with 6gb myself. It will most likely be just like the 780ti when it came out, a little faster and 60% of the price.

Got my 780ti sli running now on the new Asus Swift. My god is this a whole different world in gaming. It looks soooo much different than I'm use to seeing. Not just the fact that I'm running faster frame rate cuz SLI, but the G-Sync feature is ridiculous!! It looks like I'm watching playdoe figures moving behind a piece of glass lol. It has a real look to it that's hard to explain. Not saying the people in Battlefield Hardline look real, but the way it just looks altogether. 144hz / fps is awesome. Not using V-sync and having everything so tear free is nice. Like reviews have said, even just using windows is so much different. you can read and see things like precision X perfectly clear as you move it across the screen. Guess it's something you have to see in person to get the full affect.

Downloading some benchmarks to run on this setup now









Grats on the OG titan DJ


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i went with the basic titan. the titan x costs too much. when that comes down in price it will still be relevant and then i will get a titan x
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not too hopeful that they'd cut down TX's price anytime soon...so i'm waiting for the 'cut down' version of the gm200 later this year....that or amd 390x, which ever has the better value
Click to expand...

yeah i'm looking at down the road. people who bought the card have money to blow. when the next hot thing come out a year or 2 later that card will drop to about $600-$700 and then i will grab it. Its a card you could hold onto for 5 years in my opinion. yet the people who have the cards now aren't thinking that and wont be when the next best thing comes out.

thanks ham. i may get a second one if its dirt cheap.


----------



## skyn3t

Hey p3ppz how everything doing in here.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Hey p3ppz how everything doing in here.


how have you been. its been a long time. since i'm getting a titan soon i will need your help and welcome back.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Hey p3ppz how everything doing in here.


Good to see you here again, I hope you and your brother Ed are doing well.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Hey p3ppz how everything doing in here.


Good bud. I did give your posted bios a try (evga 780ti SC w/acx cooler) and flashed my 780ti. My card always runs stock with no adjustments at 1.150v . When I flashed my bios with your posted one, it had my card running at 1.050v no settings touched. So I did give it a go and started overclocking and testing. After some time my card ended up being able to run at +125 on the core stable, but would not do +150. With that bios and +125 applied, it didn't score as much as it did with the stock evga bios. It was about 200 points lower in Firestrike vs stock bios, even with extra voltage or anything I tried. I started seeing artifacts more then ever when trying to push further. The core ended up being 1197 and that was it, but with stock bios I was able to get 1200-1250mhz depending on the test / game. I ended up flashing back to stock bios since it was able to maintain lower overall temps and use boost to get higher clocks depending on load.

I do appreciate the time and effort you gave for posting up a bios for me and everyone to try. Maybe it's just my card, or not being on water cooling or whatnot? I may try another bios and see if it uses the same stock voltage my card needs and give it another go. I think the fact that it was getting less volts was why I didn't achieve a better overclock? Was still fun messing around as always.

I ordered another 780ti as I found Monday night the same exact Evga one that I have with the ACX cooler, and was shipped for $359.99. Couldn't really pass that up for the price


----------



## Infinite Jest

Random question,but does anyone know if 780 ti in SLI will be able to use stacking memory or whatever it is called with DX12 in the future or is that only for newer gen cards? If that's the case, I may opt for an SLI setup.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> Random question,but does anyone know if 780 ti in SLI will be able to use stacking memory or whatever it is called with DX12 in the future or is that only for newer gen cards? If that's the case, I may opt for an SLI setup.


I think you have your info confused bud. That kind of memory isn't installed on the Gtx 780ti nor any Nvidia card ATM. That won't be on Nvidia cards till Pascal. It's not a question of "if it can use" , it's a statement of "i has it installed on the PCB" . The 780ti has GDDR5 memory chips. Hope this helps


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> I think you have your info confused bud. That kind of memory isn't installed on the Gtx 780ti nor any Nvidia card ATM. That won't be on Nvidia cards till Pascal. It's not a question of "if it can use" , it's a statement of "i has it installed on the PCB" . The 780ti has GDDR5 memory chips. Hope this helps


Maybe I'm misinterpreting something, but I meant combining the VRAM in two cards into one pool, I.e. 3+3 = 6 via low lvl API. Is this also dependent upo n the hardware?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Good to see you here again, I hope you and your brother Ed are doing well.


We are thank good thanks. So how's things going here?


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Good to see you here again, I hope you and your brother Ed are doing well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are thank good thanks. So how's things going here?
Click to expand...

Things are going very well here.
Lots of good people providing help and advise, and some good discussions about our aging 780 Ti's.


----------



## djthrottleboi

not good here at all. i traded my kpe+waterblock for a titan and the post office delivered said titan somewhere else and said that was the address on the package even though to sign up for updates i had to use my address and not the burnham adress and i dont believe this guy insured the card so now i'm screwed out of a card i paid $850 for from szeged and am looking at a $50 return.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> not good here at all. i traded my kpe+waterblock for a titan and the post office delivered said titan somewhere else and said that was the address on the package even though to sign up for updates i had to use my address and not the burnham adress and i dont believe this guy insured the card so now i'm screwed out of a card i paid $850 for from szeged and am looking at a $50 return.


Say whaaaat?!?! You serious? Whoever sold you that card better cover the problem! That's some shady stuff right there man









Installing ACU right now and going to run it on my 780ti Sli setup. I see people in the Titan X owners club saying that it's not possible to run this game with maxed settings at 1080p. That just seems very odd to me because I played it back a few months ago some and was locked at 60fps with my 1 780ti and I was running higher than 1080p lol. I want to see whats up


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> not good here at all. i traded my kpe+waterblock for a titan and the post office delivered said titan somewhere else and said that was the address on the package even though to sign up for updates i had to use my address and not the burnham adress and i dont believe this guy insured the card so now i'm screwed out of a card i paid $850 for from szeged and am looking at a $50 return.
> 
> 
> 
> Say whaaaat?!?! You serious? Whoever sold you that card better cover the problem! That's some shady stuff right there man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Installing ACU right now and going to run it on my 780ti Sli setup. I see people in the Titan X owners club saying that it's not possible to run this game with maxed settings at 1080p. That just seems very odd to me because I played it back a few months ago some and was locked at 60fps with my 1 780ti and I was running higher than 1080p lol. I want to see whats up
Click to expand...

he has good rep so i dont think it was him and if so not intentionally http://www.overclock.net/classifieds/feedback/index/user_id/145649 and he is communicative that indicates he is mature and honest so i dohnt think its him but however i need to find out what address he put on the package because I gave him my address clear with no room for mistakes and if he did put the burnham address then he is responsible.

guess i will sell my rig now. i cant afford another gpu.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> he has good rep so i dont think it was him and if so not intentionally http://www.overclock.net/classifieds/feedback/index/user_id/145649 and he is communicative that indicates he is mature and honest so i dohnt think its him but however i need to find out what address he put on the package because I gave him my address clear with no room for mistakes and if he did put the burnham address then he is responsible.
> 
> guess i will sell my rig now. i cant afford another gpu.


man I hope that gets sorted out quickly.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> he has good rep so i dont think it was him and if so not intentionally http://www.overclock.net/classifieds/feedback/index/user_id/145649 and he is communicative that indicates he is mature and honest so i dohnt think its him but however i need to find out what address he put on the package because I gave him my address clear with no room for mistakes and if he did put the burnham address then he is responsible.
> 
> guess i will sell my rig now. i cant afford another gpu.
> 
> 
> 
> man I hope that gets sorted out quickly.
Click to expand...

it was his mistake that caused this. i gave him my full address but on the receipt it has 53219-1525 which is to the restaurant it was said to be shipped to 
mine is 53219-4621
EDIT: had to reupload with his card cut out.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> it was his mistake that caused this. i gave him my full address but on the receipt it has 53219-1525 which is to the resturant it was said to be shipped to. now i have to determine if he sent the card there or something else and tricked me with the tracking number. sadly there's no way to ensure i get anything back so basically i got robbed.
> mine is 53219-4621
> EDIT: had to reupload with his card cut out.


You guys may want to get this sorted out privately before anyone is demonized, justly or unjustly. Regardless, my fingers are crossed that it gets sorted out one way or another.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I'm sorry bro. I'll say a prayer for this to get resolved quickly. I hope everything works out for the best.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> it was his mistake that caused this. i gave him my full address but on the receipt it has 53219-1525 which is to the resturant it was said to be shipped to. now i have to determine if he sent the card there or something else and tricked me with the tracking number. sadly there's no way to ensure i get anything back so basically i got robbed.
> mine is 53219-4621
> EDIT: had to reupload with his card cut out.
> 
> 
> 
> You guys may want to get this sorted out privately before anyone is demonized, justly or unjustly. Regardless, my fingers are crossed that it gets sorted out one way or another.
Click to expand...

i believe it was a accident so i am not demonizing him besides if you look at his trader feedback he's a really solid guy. so this isn't negative just kinda serves as a reminder to be very clear in your dealings as well as careful gentlemen. He is a very good guy as am I so as long as we find a resolution we both can agree upon i see no harm, done. now if there isn't a resolution then thats another story.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> ...as temps stay under 75c (max temps are only 67c with 60% fan on the ACX, 75c will just be my comfort zone) ..


As long as the system in question is your "Test Bench" and not the Air 540 in your sig you should be under 75C. Been there done that and got the T-Shirt, depending on the load (I'm seeing 99% load with many games in 3D Vision) 99% load will hike your primary up into the 80's with a pair of 780 Ti's ACX coolers dumping nearly 700W of heat into your case:






(not sure if the case in the video above is an Air 540 or what the ambient but the video is instructive nonetheless).

And here's an earlier iteration of my rig:






Youre going to want to go with a full custom loop or, if you are budget oriented as I was when I made the decision to go with a hybrid cooling solution, a pair of Kraken G10's mated to Corsair H55's pushing that heat out of the front of your Air 540.

Sustained temps dropped from 80-85C primary and 70C secondary during extended play-periods of AC4: Black Flag and Tomb Raider 2012 (3D Vision, 99% load nearly constant) to 55C.






The non-reference coolers excel in single GPU systems but if you add a 2nd 300W TDP GPU or heaven forbid a 3rd youre going to want to go with a full custom loop or a hybrid cooling set-up in short order as you will be flirting with throttle temps and possibly premature failure, not to mention the heat that will be spread throughout the rest of your rig (mobo, RAM etc.).

And I agree about the Skyn3t vbios, not to detract from the effort that went into it at all, but I simply saw like 7-10C higher temps without really increasing my overclocking headroom with 780 TI SC. For example, I am 100% stable at 1228MHz core / 1900 MHz memory but flashing to Skyn3t vbios simply raises this to say 1254MHz core and 1950 memory but I am then seeing 5-7C higher sustained temps with my Hybrid cooling set-up and 10C higher temps on air (was seeing 85-90C in AC4: Black flag with 3D Vision on the Skyn3t vbios). Beyond 1254MHz there are various artifacts and beyond 1925MHz memory there are memory artifacts (purplish squares in Unigine Valley etc.) The additional voltage doesn't seem to alleviate this.

EVGA and Nvidia really nailed the default vbios, it offers excellent performance and thermal characteristics. If youre running an SC ACX I recommend staying with that vbios. Hell, considering that my GPU's are technically not even EVGA SC ACX anymore considering they have a reference PCB and that I replaced the ACX coolers with Kraken G10's the fact that the only part of them that is SC ACX is the vbios is a testament to the quality of this particular algorithm in my book.

Oh and get your ear-plugs ready, two ACX coolers under full song in a well ventilated and open case such as the Air 540 is going to get the attention of your neighbors! Another reason I am glad I switched to the G10's. But yeah, if money isn't an issue I recommend going with the following instead:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/alphacool-nexxxos-cool-answer-240-d5-ut-set.html#Specifications

http://www.performance-pcs.com/hot-ek-fc780-gtx-ti-acetal-nickel.html

http://www.performance-pcs.com/radiators/alphacool-nexxxos-ut60-full-copper-360mm.html

The Alphcool radiators are of full copper construction, probably the best money can buy, and yes the 240 UT60 will fit in the ceiling along with the 360 UT60 in the front of the Air 540, they just won't be push-pull.

Youre also going to need a triple-parallel terminal, assuming you will have your GPU's in the 1st and 3rd slot, I'm not sure but I believe the spacing is the same between Sabertooth and RIVBE, it's available in options in the listing above.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> As long as the system in question is your "Test Bench" and not the Air 540 in your sig you should be under 75C. Been there done that and got the T-Shirt, depending on the load (I'm seeing 99% load with many games in 3D Vision) 99% load will hike your primary up into the 80's with a pair of 780 Ti's ACX coolers dumping nearly 700W of heat into your case:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not sure if the case in the video above is an Air 540 or what the ambient but the video is instructive nonetheless).
> 
> And here's an earlier iteration of my rig:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Youre going to want to go with a full custom loop or, if you are budget oriented as I was when I made the decision to go with a hybrid cooling solution, a pair of Kraken G10's mated to Corsair H55's pushing that heat out of the front of your Air 540.
> 
> Sustained temps dropped from 80-85C primary and 70C secondary during extended play-periods of AC4: Black Flag and Tomb Raider 2012 (3D Vision, 99% load nearly constant) to 55C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The non-reference coolers excel in single GPU systems but if you add a 2nd 300W TDP GPU or heaven forbid a 3rd youre going to want to go with a full custom loop or a hybrid cooling set-up in short order as you will be flirting with throttle temps and possibly premature failure, not to mention the heat that will be spread throughout the rest of your rig (mobo, RAM etc.).
> 
> And I agree about the Skyn3t vbios, not to detract from the effort that went into it at all, but I simply saw like 7-10C higher temps without really increasing my overclocking headroom with 780 TI SC. For example, I am 100% stable at 1228MHz core / 1900 MHz memory but flashing to Skyn3t vbios simply raises this to say 1254MHz core and 1950 memory but I am then seeing 5-7C higher sustained temps with my Hybrid cooling set-up and 10C higher temps on air (was seeing 85-90C in AC4: Black flag with 3D Vision on the Skyn3t vbios). Beyond 1254MHz there are various artifacts and beyond 1925MHz memory there are memory artifacts (purplish squares in Unigine Valley etc.) The additional voltage doesn't seem to alleviate this.
> 
> EVGA and Nvidia really nailed the default vbios, it offers excellent performance and thermal characteristics. If youre running an SC ACX I recommend staying with that vbios. Hell, considering that my GPU's are technically not even EVGA SC ACX anymore considering they have a reference PCB and that I replaced the ACX coolers with Kraken G10's the fact that the only part of them that is SC ACX is the vbios is a testament to the quality of this particular algorithm in my book.
> 
> Oh and get your ear-plugs ready, two ACX coolers under full song in a well ventilated and open case such as the Air 540 is going to get the attention of your neighbors! Another reason I am glad I switched to the G10's. But yeah, if money isn't an issue I recommend going with the following instead:
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/alphacool-nexxxos-cool-answer-240-d5-ut-set.html#Specifications
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/hot-ek-fc780-gtx-ti-acetal-nickel.html
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/radiators/alphacool-nexxxos-ut60-full-copper-360mm.html
> 
> The Alphcool radiators are of full copper construction, probably the best money can buy, and yes the 240 UT60 will fit in the ceiling along with the 360 UT60 in the front of the Air 540, they just won't be push-pull.
> 
> Youre also going to need a triple-parallel terminal, assuming you will have your GPU's in the 1st and 3rd slot, I'm not sure but I believe the spacing is the same between Sabertooth and RIVBE, it's available in options in the listing above.


Thanks bud, but I am far from a noob in the water cooling section. You can see that from my uploaded pic's in my profile. Been there, done that, got a whole closet full of t-shirts







. The 540 air is a great case. 3 120's intake and 3 140's exhaust. Air goes right in and out in a hurry. I will be going with a custom loop soon tho as I just love water cooling. A good triple 120 setup properly with the right fan setup is more than enough to cool a cpu and 2 gpus. I had a 25mm thick triple 120 on my cpu and 3 480's and then moved to a quad double thick rad and it made no real difference. You can keep adding rads to your setup, but if it's running correct (right flow rate, correct fan pressure) there's no need for so much radiator space unless you're just wanting it for the looks, or you are trying to go dead silent will lower rpm fans. I am not that critical on noise. I can manage a little coming from my system as to going fully silent. When I'm gaming I either have my Bose cranked up pretty good or my headphones on so I won't hear the pc anyways. When I'm sitting at idle or just browsing the net my system is just about silent anyways.

Thanks for your input and concern tho, always like to hear your guys comments.

Dame DJ, sorry to hear that it was a bad address. That sucks







. Hope it all gets straightened out for ya. A lost titan isn't a good place for it. If he's as good of a guy as you say (I'm sure he is) I'm sure he will fix this as it is his fault, no questions. If I made a mistake like that, I would be sending you my gpu out of my system until I got it resolved for you because it's not fair that he has your money and you don't have your titan. I would be giving him some time to straighten out, but after to long, that would deserve a bad sales mark for sure, even if he is a good guy. Bad business is BAD BUSINESS no matter how you look at it, or how forgiving you are. Fair is fair







.

At worst case, I have some older gpu's laying around that you could barrow if you have absolutely nothing to run in your system. It could get you buy for a while and I won't miss not having them sitting in a closet









My new setup all done and lovin it










Well after looking at some reviews and numbers from the Kraken G10 with the H55's on 780ti's. I started looking at the difference of the H90's vs the H55's. At the high end of things the H90 is about 15c cooler then the H55 on a Overclocked Cpu putting out a lot of heat. I seen that the 780ti with Kraken G10 / H55 was about 52c load. I'm wondering how much lower the H90 could do with the Kraken G10. If those could get 45c or lower, I could possibly consider such a setup. I could easily mount the 2 140mm rads in the front of my 540 air and then every component is on it's own loop. I actually kind of like that thought. I have the H110 dual 140mm on my cpu, and then having a single 140mm rad on each 780ti really could be fun / cool. It would be A LOT cheaper and easier than going with a custom loop. About $140 to cool each 780ti vs $140 just for each water block on the 780ti's and then the cost and hassle of the rest of the custom loop. HMM. Now I'm thinking about this a bit. The nice thing about 140mm fans / rads is that they are much quieter than 120mm setups. My system with 5 140mm fans at 100% would be pretty much silent even at full load which I wouldn't mind, just not super important to me. I may be making a 10min trip down to Microcenter today just to have some fun. I don't have anything I have to do this weekend so this would give me something to do. Thanks vulcan78 for the idea, and possible solution


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> As long as the system in question is your "Test Bench" and not the Air 540 in your sig you should be under 75C. Been there done that and got the T-Shirt, depending on the load (I'm seeing 99% load with many games in 3D Vision) 99% load will hike your primary up into the 80's with a pair of 780 Ti's ACX coolers dumping nearly 700W of heat into your case:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not sure if the case in the video above is an Air 540 or what the ambient but the video is instructive nonetheless).
> 
> And here's an earlier iteration of my rig:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Youre going to want to go with a full custom loop or, if you are budget oriented as I was when I made the decision to go with a hybrid cooling solution, a pair of Kraken G10's mated to Corsair H55's pushing that heat out of the front of your Air 540.
> 
> Sustained temps dropped from 80-85C primary and 70C secondary during extended play-periods of AC4: Black Flag and Tomb Raider 2012 (3D Vision, 99% load nearly constant) to 55C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The non-reference coolers excel in single GPU systems but if you add a 2nd 300W TDP GPU or heaven forbid a 3rd youre going to want to go with a full custom loop or a hybrid cooling set-up in short order as you will be flirting with throttle temps and possibly premature failure, not to mention the heat that will be spread throughout the rest of your rig (mobo, RAM etc.).
> 
> And I agree about the Skyn3t vbios, not to detract from the effort that went into it at all, but I simply saw like 7-10C higher temps without really increasing my overclocking headroom with 780 TI SC. For example, I am 100% stable at 1228MHz core / 1900 MHz memory but flashing to Skyn3t vbios simply raises this to say 1254MHz core and 1950 memory but I am then seeing 5-7C higher sustained temps with my Hybrid cooling set-up and 10C higher temps on air (was seeing 85-90C in AC4: Black flag with 3D Vision on the Skyn3t vbios). Beyond 1254MHz there are various artifacts and beyond 1925MHz memory there are memory artifacts (purplish squares in Unigine Valley etc.) The additional voltage doesn't seem to alleviate this.
> 
> EVGA and Nvidia really nailed the default vbios, it offers excellent performance and thermal characteristics. If youre running an SC ACX I recommend staying with that vbios. Hell, considering that my GPU's are technically not even EVGA SC ACX anymore considering they have a reference PCB and that I replaced the ACX coolers with Kraken G10's the fact that the only part of them that is SC ACX is the vbios is a testament to the quality of this particular algorithm in my book.
> 
> Oh and get your ear-plugs ready, two ACX coolers under full song in a well ventilated and open case such as the Air 540 is going to get the attention of your neighbors! Another reason I am glad I switched to the G10's. But yeah, if money isn't an issue I recommend going with the following instead:
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/alphacool-nexxxos-cool-answer-240-d5-ut-set.html#Specifications
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/hot-ek-fc780-gtx-ti-acetal-nickel.html
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/radiators/alphacool-nexxxos-ut60-full-copper-360mm.html
> 
> The Alphcool radiators are of full copper construction, probably the best money can buy, and yes the 240 UT60 will fit in the ceiling along with the 360 UT60 in the front of the Air 540, they just won't be push-pull.
> 
> Youre also going to need a triple-parallel terminal, assuming you will have your GPU's in the 1st and 3rd slot, I'm not sure but I believe the spacing is the same between Sabertooth and RIVBE, it's available in options in the listing above.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks bud, but I am far from a noob in the water cooling section. You can see that from my uploaded pic's in my profile. Been there, done that, got a whole closet full of t-shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The 540 air is a great case. 3 120's intake and 3 140's exhaust. Air goes right in and out in a hurry. I will be going with a custom loop soon tho as I just love water cooling. A good triple 120 setup properly with the right fan setup is more than enough to cool a cpu and 2 gpus. I had a 25mm thick triple 120 on my cpu and 3 480's and then moved to a quad double thick rad and it made no real difference. You can keep adding rads to your setup, but if it's running correct (right flow rate, correct fan pressure) there's no need for so much radiator space unless you're just wanting it for the looks, or you are trying to go dead silent will lower rpm fans. I am not that critical on noise. I can manage a little coming from my system as to going fully silent. When I'm gaming I either have my Bose cranked up pretty good or my headphones on so I won't hear the pc anyways. When I'm sitting at idle or just browsing the net my system is just about silent anyways.
> 
> Thanks for your input and concern tho, always like to hear your guys comments.
> 
> Dame DJ, sorry to hear that it was a bad address. That sucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Hope it all gets straightened out for ya. A lost titan isn't a good place for it. If he's as good of a guy as you say (I'm sure he is) I'm sure he will fix this as it is his fault, no questions. If I made a mistake like that, I would be sending you my gpu out of my system until I got it resolved for you because it's not fair that he has your money and you don't have your titan. I would be giving him some time to straighten out, but after to long, that would deserve a bad sales mark for sure, even if he is a good guy. Bad business is BAD BUSINESS no matter how you look at it, or how forgiving you are. Fair is fair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> At worst case, I have some older gpu's laying around that you could barrow if you have absolutely nothing to run in your system. It could get you buy for a while and I won't miss not having them sitting in a closet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new setup all done and lovin it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well after looking at some reviews and numbers from the Kraken G10 with the H55's on 780ti's. I started looking at the difference of the H90's vs the H55's. At the high end of things the H90 is about 15c cooler then the H55 on a Overclocked Cpu putting out a lot of heat. I seen that the 780ti with Kraken G10 / H55 was about 52c load. I'm wondering how much lower the H90 could do with the Kraken G10. If those could get 45c or lower, I could possibly consider such a setup. I could easily mount the 2 140mm rads in the front of my 540 air and then every component is on it's own loop. I actually kind of like that thought. I have the H110 dual 140mm on my cpu, and then having a single 140mm rad on each 780ti really could be fun / cool. It would be A LOT cheaper and easier than going with a custom loop. About $140 to cool each 780ti vs $140 just for each water block on the 780ti's and then the cost and hassle of the rest of the custom loop. HMM. Now I'm thinking about this a bit. The nice thing about 140mm fans / rads is that they are much quieter than 120mm setups. My system with 5 140mm fans at 100% would be pretty much silent even at full load which I wouldn't mind, just not super important to me. I may be making a 10min trip down to Microcenter today just to have some fun. I don't have anything I have to do this weekend so this would give me something to do. Thanks vulcan78 for the idea, and possible solution
Click to expand...

I told him if he gives me just $300 we are even because in a little bit i will have some money and only need $400 for a titan x He did ask me what i think was fair and i that was my solution yesterday at 1:38 CST and i didn't get no reply so i will wait until tomorrow for a reply.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I told him if he gives me just $300 we are even because in a little bit i will have some money and only need $400 for a titan x He did ask me what i think was fair and i that was my solution yesterday at 1:38 CST and i didn't get no reply so i will wait until tomorrow for a reply.


I can see that you are VERY FORGIVING, but dude come on, it's either ALL YOUR MONEY BACK or the card you paid for. There is NO MIDDLE GROUND. That is fair! This isn't a site that you buy things for XX amount of money, don't get your product, and then just get X money back instead of XX. This would be called Ripoff.net , not Overclock.net and I'm pretty sure this is Overclock.net







. He screwed up and it's time for him to man up. Not trying to bash the guy that sold you the titan but he has to make that right. Nobody held his hand and made him write the wrong address on the package. Don't think that you should have to settle for any less bud, that would be not fair.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I told him if he gives me just $300 we are even because in a little bit i will have some money and only need $400 for a titan x He did ask me what i think was fair and i that was my solution yesterday at 1:38 CST and i didn't get no reply so i will wait until tomorrow for a reply.
> 
> 
> 
> I can see that you are VERY FORGIVING, but dude come on, it's either ALL YOUR MONEY BACK or the card you paid for. There is NO MIDDLE GROUND. That is fair! This isn't a site that you buy things for XX amount of money, don't get your product, and then just get X money back instead of XX. This would be called Ripoff.net , not Overclock.net and I'm pretty sure this is Overclock.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . He screwed up and it's time for him to man up. Not trying to bash the guy that sold you the titan but he has to make that right. Nobody held his hand and made him write the wrong address on the package. Don't think that you should have to settle for any less bud, that would be not fair.
Click to expand...

lol it was a trade. i sent him my kpe+waterblock for his titan. the kpe is valued at 400-600 range but i give him a discount because in this situation he loses his titan and has to pay for the card he recieved meaning he loses more than i did. therefore since i was selling it for 600 i told him he can pay half of that which is a compromise. we both lose but we both have something. i think its fair.


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Say whaaaat?!?! You serious? Whoever sold you that card better cover the problem! That's some shady stuff right there man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Installing ACU right now and going to run it on my 780ti Sli setup. I see people in the Titan X owners club saying that it's not possible to run this game with maxed settings at 1080p. That just seems very odd to me because I played it back a few months ago some and was locked at 60fps with my 1 780ti and I was running higher than 1080p lol. I want to see whats up


well, I saw my friend playing unity max settings @1080p with his ti. Frame rate was all over the place, he was using older driver 344.48 though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> it was his mistake that caused this. i gave him my full address but on the receipt it has 53219-1525 which is to the restaurant it was said to be shipped to
> mine is 53219-4621
> EDIT: had to reupload with his card cut out.


sorry for your loss man, is there any way the card be recovered from that "wrong address" ?

it was a rather silly mistake imo, 'coz -1525 is way" off than -4621


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Say whaaaat?!?! You serious? Whoever sold you that card better cover the problem! That's some shady stuff right there man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Installing ACU right now and going to run it on my 780ti Sli setup. I see people in the Titan X owners club saying that it's not possible to run this game with maxed settings at 1080p. That just seems very odd to me because I played it back a few months ago some and was locked at 60fps with my 1 780ti and I was running higher than 1080p lol. I want to see whats up
> 
> 
> 
> well, I saw my friend playing unity max settings @1080p with his ti. Frame rate was all over the place, he was using older driver 344.48 though.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> it was his mistake that caused this. i gave him my full address but on the receipt it has 53219-1525 which is to the restaurant it was said to be shipped to
> mine is 53219-4621
> EDIT: had to reupload with his card cut out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry for your loss man, is there any way the card be recovered from that "wrong address" ?
> 
> it was a rather silly mistake imo, 'coz -1525 is way" off than -4621
Click to expand...

i tried and sadly hispanics are a bit more shady up here and since it was there restaurant somebody kept it and they are sticking together. the address it was sent to is nearly a mile away if not more.


----------



## Hambone07si

Ah, wasn't aware it was a trade vs a sale. Guess that's fair that he at least gave you some money for the loss. Still sucks tho


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Ah, wasn't aware it was a trade vs a sale. Guess that's fair that he at least gave you some money for the loss. Still sucks tho


yeah though i haven't gotten a response from him so he probably isn't looking at it as fair.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah though i haven't gotten a response from him so he probably isn't looking at it as fair.


well he screwed up the address not you. So if he's upset it's his own fault and I wouldn't worry to much. He might be more careful now in the future







.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah though i haven't gotten a response from him so he probably isn't looking at it as fair.
> 
> 
> 
> well he screwed up the address not you. So if he's upset it's his own fault and I wouldn't worry to much. He might be more careful now in the future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

yeah its a good point. just hopes he follows through as there is no way to enforce him to give me 300 since he has the card. this will all depend on how much of a good guy he is


----------



## muhd86

i wanted to know are 780 ti dx 12 compliant , coz i have 4 of them in quad sli ,

a friend was saying to sale them as they might not support the dx 12 features etc / is this true

coz i paid a lot of money for them , i personally dont care about benchmarks that much but want to confirm if all dx 12 features will be avaliable on 780ti as well .

is it hardware based or software based , some one please reply

performance wise can i compare a 780ti to a gtx 980 stock or a 970 ,


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Thanks bud, but I am far from a noob in the water cooling section. You can see that from my uploaded pic's in my profile. Been there, done that, got a whole closet full of t-shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The 540 air is a great case. 3 120's intake and 3 140's exhaust. Air goes right in and out in a hurry. I will be going with a custom loop soon tho as I just love water cooling. A good triple 120 setup properly with the right fan setup is more than enough to cool a cpu and 2 gpus. I had a 25mm thick triple 120 on my cpu and 3 480's and then moved to a quad double thick rad and it made no real difference. You can keep adding rads to your setup, but if it's running correct (right flow rate, correct fan pressure) there's no need for so much radiator space unless you're just wanting it for the looks, or you are trying to go dead silent will lower rpm fans. I am not that critical on noise. I can manage a little coming from my system as to going fully silent. When I'm gaming I either have my Bose cranked up pretty good or my headphones on so I won't hear the pc anyways. When I'm sitting at idle or just browsing the net my system is just about silent anyways.
> 
> Thanks for your input and concern tho, always like to hear your guys comments.
> 
> Dame DJ, sorry to hear that it was a bad address. That sucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Hope it all gets straightened out for ya. A lost titan isn't a good place for it. If he's as good of a guy as you say (I'm sure he is) I'm sure he will fix this as it is his fault, no questions. If I made a mistake like that, I would be sending you my gpu out of my system until I got it resolved for you because it's not fair that he has your money and you don't have your titan. I would be giving him some time to straighten out, but after to long, that would deserve a bad sales mark for sure, even if he is a good guy. Bad business is BAD BUSINESS no matter how you look at it, or how forgiving you are. Fair is fair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> At worst case, I have some older gpu's laying around that you could barrow if you have absolutely nothing to run in your system. It could get you buy for a while and I won't miss not having them sitting in a closet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new setup all done and lovin it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well after looking at some reviews and numbers from the Kraken G10 with the H55's on 780ti's. I started looking at the difference of the H90's vs the H55's. At the high end of things the H90 is about 15c cooler then the H55 on a Overclocked Cpu putting out a lot of heat. I seen that the 780ti with Kraken G10 / H55 was about 52c load. I'm wondering how much lower the H90 could do with the Kraken G10. If those could get 45c or lower, I could possibly consider such a setup. I could easily mount the 2 140mm rads in the front of my 540 air and then every component is on it's own loop. I actually kind of like that thought. I have the H110 dual 140mm on my cpu, and then having a single 140mm rad on each 780ti really could be fun / cool. It would be A LOT cheaper and easier than going with a custom loop. About $140 to cool each 780ti vs $140 just for each water block on the 780ti's and then the cost and hassle of the rest of the custom loop. HMM. Now I'm thinking about this a bit. The nice thing about 140mm fans / rads is that they are much quieter than 120mm setups. My system with 5 140mm fans at 100% would be pretty much silent even at full load which I wouldn't mind, just not super important to me. I may be making a 10min trip down to Microcenter today just to have some fun. I don't have anything I have to do this weekend so this would give me something to do. Thanks vulcan78 for the idea, and possible solution


Sounds like you know what youre doing! Yeah I am rather new to water-cooling myself to be honest, I have heard about diminishing returns with radiator surface area but it seems youve already discovered this for yourself. Which brings up another good point, believe it or not, I am cooling my 4930k with a single H60 (push-pull) and I don't see temps above say 75C in Prime95, small FFT's, 10 minutes or so at 4.5GHz with 1.372V. In games or applications, temps seldom, and I mean SELDOM get over 60C. Usually they don't get above the mid-50's.

But I am kind of interested in seeing what kind of results can be had with 140MM AIO's on the GPU's. I'm not exactly sure about the H90, but I steered clear of the H80i as along with the H100i (I believe the "i" denotes mandatory Corsair Link garbage software) the Corsair Link software has been extremely problematic for many many people according to the reviews on Newegg and Amazon.

Some other things to consider with the AIO route, both good and potentially bad, is that this system is forward compatible, meaning, as of right now I could swap out the 780 Ti's with: GTX 970, GTX 980, Titan X, both reference and non-reference. I already have a plethora of copper heat-sinks for the memory chips that now come on the back of the cards.

The potential problem with this approach is that the VRM area absolutely needs to be covered with a VRM cooling mid-plate, the kind that is standard with nearly all or all non-reference cards. Otherwise you run the very real risk of prematurely frying your card, doubly so as the lower GPU' temps would mislead one into flashing to an unlocked vbios whose increased voltage would bring with it a commensurate amount of current through the VRM area.

http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/232654-kraken-g10-help/

If youre serious about the AIO route, which does definitely have it's advantages in terms of forward compatibility (think about it, you won't have to try to sell existing water-blocks, invariably taking a hit here, and then wait for water-blocks to be developed, i.e. Titan X, and then add, rinse repeat on down the line every 1-3 years or however frequently you upgrade).

And if you do use VRM cooling mid-plates in conjunction with well placed copper heat-sinks and keep the G10's fans on 100% RPM you can actually see about 20C lower temps across your VRM's. An idea can be seen at the 3:06 mark in the first video here, note that there is only a 10C reduction shown here with equal clocks and voltage (1320MHz / 1.212V) but in my particular case I have a plethora of copper heat-sinks on the VRM area with a massive fan blowing directly onto the GPU's as can be seen in the following video.











The fan is absolutely helping, just earlier while playing Shadows of Mordor (2560x1440, 3D Vision, most settings Ultra except Texture and Shadow quality which are "High") I wanted to actually feel how hot the GPU's were under load so I took the side panel off for only a few minutes with the game paused and what is usually only a 4-5C difference between primary and secondary widened into a 10C difference. And I mean I was only sitting there for 3-5 minutes. Under extended periods I imagine the secondary would begin to exhibit a 15C or more difference. Secondary is running hotter for a few reasons, it isn't getting the cool air pulled down from the 140mm fans in the ceiling and it is having to exhaust the heat from the primary's air-cooled VRM's and it's own heat solely out through its AIO. You can kinda make this out in the video.

Average temps after playing Shadows of Mordor for 3.5 hours, this with the clocks at 1225 Core / 1900 memory:

Ambient: Room Temperature, 65-70F
Primary Load / Temp: 80% / 49C (Max: 99% / 54C)
Secondary Load / Temp: 85% / 53C (Max: 99% / 58C)
CPU Load / Temp: 20% / 50C (Max: 30% / 58C)

But really though, the saving grace of this set-up is the forward compatibility. Had I had the money I could, right now, purchase a pair of Titan X and swap them directly into the system, seeing load temps of 50-55C instead of 80-85C (Titan X similar TDP to 780 Ti). Meanwhile water-blocks have yet to be released and when they did I would be adding $125+ per GPU to the cost of upgrading.

Back to the idea of using H90's instead of H55's, I'm curious as to what kind of improved cooling there would be, but the issue with AIO solution is not only the core temperature but the VRM temperature. It doesn't really matter if the core is 45C instead of 55C avg. if the VRM's are still at reference temperature or worse. There is another issue as well, the H55's have small diameter, relatively flexible hoses which can be tucked nicely away in the G10 bracket as you can see in the video AND the actual copper heat-plate fits with the G10. I actually couldn't even use the sligthly improved H60's because of the larger pump / heat-plate and larger tubing. The H55's are also relatively inexpensive, at around $50 a piece, whereas the H90 is nearly double the price at $90. It's kind of back to the diminishing returns argument you put forward earlier.


----------



## muhd86

will 780ti fully support dx 12 .....


----------



## VeritronX

We had ek fullcover blocks for the titan x here in aus a week ago, around the same time as we got the card. they are $125 here which would be around $90 usd assuming 30% currency conversion applies.


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> will 780ti fully support dx 12 .....


From what I remember the majority of dx12 functions work on dx11 cards, but there are a few things you need new cards for and only the 980, 970, and titan X support them officially so far. I'll try to find the specifics, it was mentioned at the 980 or 970 launch iirc. You'd want a newer card if you care about having all the features anyways, there are a few nvidia specific things that only work on their new hardware.. stuff like vxgi and their new AA method iirc.

Two minutes of googling got me this: "So far, Microsoft has mentioned only two DX12 features that will need new hardware: new blend modes and something called conservative rasterization, which can apparently help with object culling and hit detection. Neither of those additions sounds hugely groundbreaking, but as Tamasi hinted, they may just be the tip of the iceberg. We'll probably have to wait for another announcement from Microsoft to find out more."

http://techreport.com/news/26210/directx-12-will-also-add-new-features-for-next-gen-gpus


----------



## muhd86

i have quad gtx 780ti gigabyte models , how much power full is a gtx 980 g1 gaming as compared to a gtx 780ti , is the diff in performance double .


----------



## Anateus

780 Ti = 980, with some small exceptions. Though 980 G1 gaming is non ref pcb, so it will OC better and yeld better results.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> We had ek fullcover blocks for the titan x here in aus a week ago, around the same time as we got the card. they are $125 here which would be around $90 usd assuming 30% currency conversion applies.


Damn that was fast! Yeah, when money allows I will actually likely upgrade from the current hybrid set-up to a full-loop. The rationale of saving a few hundred dollars every refresh cycle (2 years minimum for me) isn't worth the inferior performance.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> i have quad gtx 780ti gigabyte models , how much power full is a gtx 980 g1 gaming as compared to a gtx 780ti , is the diff in performance double .


About 13% between EVGA SC ACX (reference PCB) and Gigabyte G1 Gaming. Simply look at the in-game performance with both cards OC'ed, the game with the biggest difference would be Bioschock: Infinite at 2560x1440:

980 G1 Gaming: 99 FPS

780 Ti SC ACX: 86 FPS

(YPMV: Your Performance may Vary)

With the exception of a few, limited Maxwell exclusive features (VXGI, MFAA) 780 Ti has really held it's own and is about on par performance wise with 980, both overclocked to the hilt. If I were in the market for a new GPU, I would consider a gently used 780 Ti for $300-$350 over a 980 and certainly over a 970. With the arrival of pseudo-Maxwell (pseudo as in the refresh was pre-mature, Maxwell was supposed to be on the 22nm process, not 28, what we have with first-wave "Maxwell" is glorified Kepler with Maxwell architecture, hint, the myriad driver problems)






(skip to the 5:17 mark for benches)

970 IS NOT the successor for 780 Ti with 980 being a step above, 780 Ti is still 20% faster than 970 and only slightly slower than non-reference 980 when overclocked to 1.5+GHz. And that additional VRAM? Please tell me what performance difference you see in the following video, because I see nil:






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> 780 Ti = 980, with some small exceptions. Though 980 G1 gaming is non ref pcb, so it will OC better and yeld better results.


+1


----------



## vulcan78

I have to laugh at everyone with 780 Ti who went out and purchased 980 and who is now contemplating going out and purchasing Titan X. Completely minuscule gains to be had going from 780 Ti to 980, synthetic benches aside (see post above for the "real-world" gains of 10-13%)

More money than sense! Nvidia loves you though!

I'm in it FTW with 780 Ti, will only upgrade when non-reference 980 Ti, i.e. 980 Ti Classified etc. hits the scene likely late this year early the next. I imagine a 40-50% faster card vis a vis 780 Ti with 6GB of VRAM will be worth $700 at that point in time. I wont upgrade until I get two years at minimum out of my hardware anyhow, ideally 3-4. Those who upgrade every GPU release, I have to ask, are you among the 1% or what? Who has this kind of money?

I'm seeing 4x Titan X SLI benches in the 3DMark Hall of Fame, at $1200 a piece we're talking $5k on GPU's? Thanks for sharing with the rest of us 1%! Not that they are all sold out on Newegg and that the ebay prices vary between $1200-$1400, as long as the 1% can afford 4 of them (their weekly allowance from their professional gambler parents who work on Wall Street I presume) society will continue to prosper! May the heathens usher in a new era of progress for the 1%!

http://www.3dmark.com/search#/?mode=basic&url=/proxycon/ajax/search/gpuname/fs/P/NVIDIA%20GTX%20TITAN%20X&gpuName=NVIDIA GTX TITAN X


----------



## djthrottleboi

Nice rant. I will be aiming for a titan x myself though. its worth it. 980ti is going to be like 700-900 based on the card. $1000 well spent i say.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Nice rant. I will be aiming for a titan x myself though. its worth it. 980ti is going to be like 700-900 based on the card. $1000 well spent i say.


Thanks, that's smart, considering 980 Ti will be faster and is 6 months on the horizon. I will purchase 2x 980 Ti Classified ($700) $200-400 more than you paid for 1x Titan X. Thanks for supporting the computer gaming industry which needs uninformed consumers to line the pockets of the Nvidia executives!

"Nice rant" = "My passive hostility to information you've presented; if I couch it as subjective opinion, i.e., a rant, it makes it untrue."

Central premise of my rant: You can't afford or acquire Titan X because the rich kids, the 1%, the Masters among the Master Race went out and purchased 4 at a time and drove up the market value to $1400.

Keep standing at parade rest, your restless vigil will reward you with a Titan X for $1200 right around the time 980 Ti becomes available!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Nice rant. I will be aiming for a titan x myself though. its worth it. 980ti is going to be like 700-900 based on the card. $1000 well spent i say.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, that's smart, considering 980 Ti will be faster and is 6 months on the horizon. I will purchase 2x 980 Ti Classified ($700) $200-400 more than you paid for 1x Titan X. Thanks for supporting the computer gaming industry which needs uninformed consumers to line the pockets of the Nvidia executives!
> 
> "Nice rant" = " My passive hostility to information you've presented; if I couch it as subjective opinion, i.e., a rant, it makes it untrue."
> 
> Central premise of my rant: You can't afford a Titan X because the rich kids among the PC Master Race, the Masters among the Master Race went out and purchased 4 at a time. It's amusing that you actually confirm the fact with your follow up response to my "rant".
Click to expand...

I call it a rant because it is untrue. you pay for what you want and noone else can tell me what i should and shouldn't spend money on. that extra 300 spent is paying more me not having to wait 6 months for the ti and it will only be 1k so i'm not tripping lol.

I'm not made of money but i see that 12GB vram will last me sometime before i need to upgrade and i see 2 - 5 years with this card though i will probably sell it at 2 years. I mean come on no need to rant about it. buy whatever card you want and leave it at that. they get there money however they got it who cares if their parents gave them the money because money is money and they have the cards. Occamrazor went out and bought x2 titans and the 780ti's and even 780's were cheaper and faster but eh its what he wanted so who am i to judge what he spent his money on? I got me a 4k monitor and that extra vram ensures i dont have a issue with vram for quite some time.


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I got *me* a 4k monitor


This explains alot. Well, do as you wish. Nobody is stopping you to waste your money.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I got *me* a 4k monitor
> 
> 
> 
> This explains alot. Well, do as you wish. Nobody is stopping you to waste your money.
Click to expand...

lol not a waste if its what you want. it would be a waste if you had it but you dont.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I call it a rant because it is untrue. you pay for what you want and noone else can tell me what i should and shouldn't spend money on. that extra 300 spent is paying more me not having to wait 6 months for the ti and it will only be 1k so i'm not tripping lol.
> 
> I'm not made of money but i see that 12GB vram will last me sometime before i need to upgrade and i see 2 - 5 years with this card though i will probably sell it at 2 years. I mean come on no need to rant about it. buy whatever card you want and leave it at that. they get there money however they got it who cares if their parents gave them the money because money is money and they have the cards. Occamrazor went out and bought x2 titans and the 780ti's and even 780's were cheaper and faster but eh its what he wanted so who am i to judge what he spent his money on? I got me a 4k monitor and that extra vram ensures i dont have a issue with vram for quite some time.


Nice rant then, because youre not going to get Titan X for $1k any time soon. As I said, you can probably get it for $1200 by the time 980 Ti rolls around. That 12GB of VRAM is a marketing gimmick, which is obviously effective as lemmings such as yourself think that there is a correlation between VRAM pool and performance. YOU WILL NEVER SEE 12GB OF VRAM UTILIZATION. I repeat, NEVER. That's ok though, when DX12 arrives with stackable VRAM the 6GB per 980 Ti will equal the 12GB you paid a premium for.

Please point to the performance difference the extra 1GB of VRAM utilization the 980 has vs. 780 Ti:






Please explain how the 295x2, with 8GB less VRAM (4GB actual) is faster than the Titan X at 4K where the VRAM actually matters:






"Who cares if their parents among the 1% gave it to them because it's just money"

LMAO!

A full 33% of college graduates are defaulting on their student loans because there are no jobs, guess where the money the 1% among Wall Street comes from? LOANING SOCIETY THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN A LIVING WAGE AND AN ACTUAL WAGE. That's right! Adjusted for inflation the minimum wage in this country should actually be $20 an hour! But hey, there is no profit to be made from paying people a living wage, not when you can simply loan them the difference at interest! How does an oligarchic elite accomplish such a wonderful arrangement?! By hijacking the political process with lobbyists and unlimited campaign spending, i.e. the Citizens United ruling, that's how!

"It's only money!"

Please tell that to the 99% of the reader-ship here who cannot afford 4x Titan X at ebay prices of $1400 a piece.


----------



## djthrottleboi

dude order it from amazon http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00UVN21RQ/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me= and when they get it in stock you will be one of the first to get one. since this will be the launch for them you will get away with $1k + tax.

then as for your ranting about money save the money and you will have something. I work for small infrequent money and still always have my money (not my fiance's mine) there are tons of ways to make money. The 1% has a lot of money yeah but so what i got a family to feed and worrying about the 1% is a waste of time that would be money earned.

This concludes our discussion as it is clear you are biased agains't any type of practical reasoning. you are sitting here worried about someone you will never see or talk to. heck the guys in this forum with four of them make a living out of what they are good at. Some oare engineers others are specialists. lol construction workers can make the money needed to buy this stuff. Your sadly mistaken as most of the 1% make companies like nvidia work for them. Falcon Northwest is there for a reason. Have a nice day.


----------



## LukeJoseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> he has good rep so i dont think it was him and if so not intentionally http://www.overclock.net/classifieds/feedback/index/user_id/145649 and he is communicative that indicates he is mature and honest so i dohnt think its him but however i need to find out what address he put on the package because I gave him my address clear with no room for mistakes and if he did put the burnham address then he is responsible.
> 
> guess i will sell my rig now. i cant afford another gpu.


Have you tried to speak with a PostMaster General? They are not really that hard to get a hold of. I am curious on how the law works, messing with someone else mail is illegal. But what is the definition of someone else's mail? The address it was shipped to or the name on the package? Your name was on the package right?

This is a real tough one, and maybe just take it as a lesson. The insurance thing, well shipping insurance can be quite pricey, so unless the buyer mentions that they want it and are willing to pay for it, I hardly ever ship with it (unless we are talking thousands). Now I do feel like something this pricey, a signature should have been required. It probably still would have been delivered to the restaurant, but at least you could have proof of who actually signed for it. It would have helped greatly with trying to go the post master route.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukeJoseph*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> he has good rep so i dont think it was him and if so not intentionally http://www.overclock.net/classifieds/feedback/index/user_id/145649 and he is communicative that indicates he is mature and honest so i dohnt think its him but however i need to find out what address he put on the package because I gave him my address clear with no room for mistakes and if he did put the burnham address then he is responsible.
> 
> guess i will sell my rig now. i cant afford another gpu.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried to speak with a PostMaster General? They are not really that hard to get a hold of. I am curious on how the law works, messing with someone else mail is illegal. But what is the definition of someone else's mail? The address it was shipped to or the name on the package? Your name was on the package right?
> 
> This is a real tough one, and maybe just take it as a lesson. The insurance thing, well shipping insurance can be quite pricey, so unless the buyer mentions that they want it and are willing to pay for it, I hardly ever ship with it (unless we are talking thousands). Now I do feel like something this pricey, a signature should have been required. It probably still would have been delivered to the restaurant, but at least you could have proof of who actually signed for it. It would have helped greatly with trying to go the post master route.
Click to expand...

my uncle is the postmaster and he is hard to get a hold of i will be going to the office tomorrow though.


----------



## Hambone07si

So I was going to order some water blocks for my 780ti's today but come to see Frozen Cpu has closed it's doors







and because the boss was a addict?!?! Thanks Boss!! What a joke. Read the thread on that and seen the pic's. Sad story.

Anyways, I guess I will try out the kraken G10's and either the H55 or H90.. I live 10min from Microcenter and they have everything in stock and plenty of them. Kraken G10's in Black, Red, or White. Not sure if I want to go black or red yet. I have the M6F and everything is red and black. Since I have the Evga 780ti SC w/ACX coolers. I'm going to use the stock Vram / Ram heat sink plates that are on my cards already seeing as that's how they are cooled now. Will make installing the G10 a little easier too cuz I only have to take out the 4 main screws and 1 more. I made myself 2 copper shims just now at work, then lapped them perfectly flat and took down all the edges so they should work great. The shims I made are exactly 1/16" (0.0625) thick. There should be enough screw from the supplied screws for a extra 1/16" I'm sure. You can't buy screws in 1/16" increments anyways, can get 1" or 1-1/4" usually, unless you order some special ones. If I have to get some longer ones and modify them down some I can do that to as there's a Lowe's 2min from my house. Don't think I'll have to tho. Has anyone done this with the stock screws?

Here's a pic inside my case. What color G10's you think would go better? Black or Red? I'm undecided so far, but will be buying them in 2 hours from now.


Copper Shims I made today


----------



## hwoverclkd

just because a product is too ex
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> So I was going to order some water blocks for my 780ti's today but come to see Frozen Cpu has closed it's doors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and because the boss was a addict?!?! Thanks Boss!! What a joke. Read the thread on that and seen the pic's. Sad story.
> 
> Anyways, I guess I will try out the kraken G10's and either the H55 or H90.. I live 10min from Microcenter and they have everything in stock and plenty of them. Kraken G10's in Black, Red, or White. Not sure if I want to go black or red yet. I have the M6F and everything is red and black. Since I have the Evga 780ti SC w/ACX coolers. I'm going to use the stock Vram / Ram heat sink plates that are on my cards already seeing as that's how they are cooled now. Will make installing the G10 a little easier too cuz I only have to take out the 4 main screws and 1 more. I made myself 2 copper shims just now at work, then lapped them perfectly flat and took down all the edges so they should work great. The shims I made are exactly 1/16" (0.0625) thick. There should be enough screw from the supplied screws for a extra 1/16" I'm sure. You can't buy screws in 1/16" increments anyways, can get 1" or 1-1/4" usually, unless you order some special ones. If I have to get some longer ones and modify them down some I can do that to as there's a Lowe's 2min from my house. Don't think I'll have to tho. Has anyone done this with the stock screws?
> 
> Here's a pic inside my case. What color G10's you think would go better? Black or Red? I'm undecided so far, but will be buying them in 2 hours from now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Copper Shims I made today


for my 780 ti classified, the stock cold/base plate is enough for the VRM / Memory, with only the gpu being cooled (by a universal block). I only use a fan when benching. Fan definitely helps, although i have never seen VRM going beyond 72c without it. So i'm pretty sure you'll do good with the G10







Beauty is in the eye of the beholder so go with whichever color would make you think is / feel good! I can't speak about the screws though, i haven't messed up with one yet...i mean not on a gpu









goodluck man!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> So I was going to order some water blocks for my 780ti's today but come to see Frozen Cpu has closed it's doors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and because the boss was a addict?!?! Thanks Boss!! What a joke. Read the thread on that and seen the pic's. Sad story.
> 
> Anyways, I guess I will try out the kraken G10's and either the H55 or H90.. I live 10min from Microcenter and they have everything in stock and plenty of them. Kraken G10's in Black, Red, or White. Not sure if I want to go black or red yet. I have the M6F and everything is red and black. Since I have the Evga 780ti SC w/ACX coolers. I'm going to use the stock Vram / Ram heat sink plates that are on my cards already seeing as that's how they are cooled now. Will make installing the G10 a little easier too cuz I only have to take out the 4 main screws and 1 more. I made myself 2 copper shims just now at work, then lapped them perfectly flat and took down all the edges so they should work great. The shims I made are exactly 1/16" (0.0625) thick. There should be enough screw from the supplied screws for a extra 1/16" I'm sure. You can't buy screws in 1/16" increments anyways, can get 1" or 1-1/4" usually, unless you order some special ones. If I have to get some longer ones and modify them down some I can do that to as there's a Lowe's 2min from my house. Don't think I'll have to tho. Has anyone done this with the stock screws?
> 
> Here's a pic inside my case. What color G10's you think would go better? Black or Red? I'm undecided so far, but will be buying them in 2 hours from now.
> 
> 
> Copper Shims I made today


wish there was a microcenter in wisconsin as i would have x99 by now.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> wish there was a microcenter in wisconsin as i would have x99 by now.


you should move down here in nyc area...there are about 4 microcenters within 30-mile radius


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> wish there was a microcenter in wisconsin as i would have x99 by now.
> 
> 
> 
> you should move down here in nyc area...there are about 4 microcenters within 30-mile radius
Click to expand...

i seen that lot its the population you guys have.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i seen that lot its the population you guys have.


actually 5 lol...including the NJ paterson store. How can i forget that store, it only charges half of NJ sales tax (UEZ)


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i seen that lot its the population you guys have.
> 
> 
> 
> actually 5 lol...including the NJ paterson store. How can i forget that store, it only charges half of NJ sales tax (UEZ)
Click to expand...

thats a awesome bargain since i hear the taxes out there are robbery. 7.1% and higher


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> thats a awesome bargain since i hear the taxes out there are robbery. 7.1% and higher


yes it is. Oh btw, since you're outside nyc, you might want to check out b&h store, they don't charge sales tax to customers outside nyc. Return policy is just as good as amazon.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> thats a awesome bargain since i hear the taxes out there are robbery. 7.1% and higher
> 
> 
> 
> yes it is. Oh btw, since you're outside nyc, you might want to check out b&h store, they don't charge sales tax to customers outside nyc. Return policy is just as good as amazon.
Click to expand...

how are their prices? I know they aren't as cheap as microcenter but they should be good. lol i just thought about it but if microcenter gets the titan x i dont care how far i gotta go i'm going to get one cause they might b like $900


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> how are their prices? I know they aren't as cheap as microcenter but they should be good. lol i just thought about it but if microcenter gets the titan x i dont care how far i gotta go i'm going to get one cause they might b like $900


well, i can say most of their prices are generally more competitive than microcenter, except for few PC components like processor, ram, gpu etc. Other electronic items such as PSU, monitor...MC price is usually higher (check Asus ROG 27" or Corsair HX1000i)

Amazon and Bestbuy (around the area) typically matches many B&H prices. They sell audio and camera products more than computers though. Usually ships out many products (with signature required) for free.

Apparently, Titan X is a little overpriced there, yet if you live outside NY it's still cheaper considering tax-free and free shipping. I'm guessing, when MC starts carrying titan X, it'll be +100 over MSRP then will cut down maybe $30 lower than MSRP a few days later, advertising "save $130" lol


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> how are their prices? I know they aren't as cheap as microcenter but they should be good. lol i just thought about it but if microcenter gets the titan x i dont care how far i gotta go i'm going to get one cause they might b like $900


Microcenter is cheap for cpu and motherboard combos but everything else is average priced. They do price match for you on the other stuff tho and those cpu prices can't be beat, I paid $199 for a 4770k last year. Being able to go and check out all the new stuff is cool and they carry a respectable stock of h2o gear but my wallet has grown to hate me going in there.....


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> So I was going to order some water blocks for my 780ti's today but come to see Frozen Cpu has closed it's doors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and because the boss was a addict?!?! Thanks Boss!! What a joke. Read the thread on that and seen the pic's. Sad story...
> 
> ...Here's a pic inside my case. What color G10's you think would go better? Black or Red? I'm undecided so far, but will be buying them in 2 hours from now.


This is the first I'm hearing about Frozen CPU and it's owner coping with addiction, that is out of this world! Link please.

Looking at your rig I think black would actually be best because the existing red accents will actually be covered up by the GPU's themselves making the red G10 brackets stand out like a sore thumb.

I think the G10's are a great alternative to water-blocks, and just remember, they will be forward compatible with GTX 980 Ti!

Speaking of 980 Ti, its potential performance, and obvious advantages over Titan X in terms of cooling, which is limited to only the reference cooler (and water-blocks, but this assumes you either already have a loop or the cost of a decent loop and water-block needs to be added to the layout of Titan X) here's some rather solid information about 980 Ti and a Newegg review demonstrating why you want to wait for it and it's non-reference coolers (assuming you don't already have an NZXT Kraken G10 or two):

Amazon review:
http://www.amazon.com/review/R3P3RK8ECONJIX/ref=cm_cr_dp_title?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B00UXTN5P0&channel=detail-glance&nodeID=541966&store=pc

980 Ti
http://wccftech.com/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-ti-ready-launch-wip/

September is not far away!


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> This is the first I'm hearing about Frozen CPU and it's owner coping with addiction, that is out of this world! Link please.


FB account: https://www.facebook.com/frozencpucom

OCN thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1540656/official-frozencpu-shuts-its-doors/0_30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> how are their prices? I know they aren't as cheap as microcenter but they should be good. lol i just thought about it but if microcenter gets the titan x i dont care how far i gotta go i'm going to get one cause they might b like $900


microcenter in yonkers now has titan x for 999...2 in stock, in case you want to grab it.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> FB account: https://www.facebook.com/frozencpucom
> 
> OCN thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1540656/official-frozencpu-shuts-its-doors/0_30


Wow, this is nuts, thanks for the information. To think that I was just on Frozen CPU last week looking at EK Waterblocks for my 780 Ti's, these revelations are too close for comfort. My condolences also go out to the employees there and all the customers that got shafted near the end.


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> About 13% between EVGA SC ACX (reference PCB) and Gigabyte G1 Gaming. Simply look at the in-game performance with both cards OC'ed, the game with the biggest difference would be Bioschock: Infinite at 2560x1440:
> 
> 980 G1 Gaming: 99 FPS
> 
> 780 Ti SC ACX: 86 FPS
> 
> (YPMV: Your Performance may Vary)
> 
> With the exception of a few, limited Maxwell exclusive features (VXGI, MFAA) 780 Ti has really held it's own and is about on par performance wise with 980, both overclocked to the hilt. If I were in the market for a new GPU, I would consider a gently used 780 Ti for $300-$350 over a 980 and certainly over a 970. With the arrival of pseudo-Maxwell (pseudo as in the refresh was pre-mature, Maxwell was supposed to be on the 22nm process, not 28, what we have with first-wave "Maxwell" is glorified Kepler with Maxwell architecture, hint, the myriad driver problems)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (skip to the 5:17 mark for benches)
> 
> 970 IS NOT the successor for 780 Ti with 980 being a step above, 780 Ti is still 20% faster than 970 and only slightly slower than non-reference 980 when overclocked to 1.5+GHz. And that additional VRAM? Please tell me what performance difference you see in the following video, because I see nil:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1


so i think its best to keep my 780 ti / i have them in quad sli and em at huge loss if i sale them and add more money to go for 980gtx .

better to wait it out i guess


----------



## smsmasters

I have two GTX 780 Ti Gigabyte WindForce 3x:

GV-N78TGHZ-3GD BIOS 80.80.34.00.73

GV-N78TOC-3GD BIOS 80.80.34.00.74

Do you have compatible BIOS please?

Can I just flash this? skyn3tgigabyte780ti-OC_3fans.zip


----------



## Anateus

Post your firestrike scores!


Spoiler: Firestrike









Btw. does it matter if I run normal Firestrike on 1440p 27" screen when I want to compare score with my friend, who has 23" 1080p?


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> how are their prices? I know they aren't as cheap as microcenter but they should be good. lol i just thought about it but if microcenter gets the titan x i dont care how far i gotta go i'm going to get one cause they might b like $900


Microcenter's price on the Titan X is $999.99 for the reference card. There's one all over the states. I live only 10min from one of them in Ohio







. I drove to one that was 4hrs one way just to get something I wanted bad before they were out LOL. I know what you mean HA!

Meanwhile I have installed 2 sets of G10's / H55's on my 780ti's. I wasn't happy with the temps after getting the 2nd card. When I had just 1 780ti with the ACX cooler my load temps while gaming was only 67c at most and that wasn't to bad. It didn't heat up my living room really at all. Going Sli now, the top card was hitting 85c and starting to throttle back and the bottom card was around 72-75c and now they were dumping lots of warm air into the room and warming it up more than I liked. I wanted to get some EK water blocks from Frozen Cpu but just read the story on that place, BUMMER!! So I just went to Microcenter and for $100 per card ($30 Kraken G10, $70 Corsair H55) I am now on water







. My temps now gaming are only about 48-52c depending on ambient. With summer just around the corner I needed to be on water or I'd be fighting my pc heat with A/C and that's costly lol.

Idle temps are 21c (was 28-30c) , load temps are 42-52c depending on game (was 75-85c) and now I can keep my 1201mhz overclock at these temps. On air the overclock wasn't that good because they got hotter a lot faster and the cards got noisy with 2 ACX coolers running at 80% fan speed, I didn't like that at all. Now my pc is almost silent while gaming and is just about silent when browsing the net or doing light duty work. I'm very happy with the outcome







and I actually like the fact that everything is on it's own loop. The Cpu and each Gpu has its own Rad/Pump/res to itself. Nothing will heat up the next as in a custom loop which I did want to go with. This was just way easier to do. Only took about 1/2 hour per card to install. Best part is that the G10's and H55's can be moved right over to my next gpus (980ti or 990ti) , or whatever Nvidia calls them. Don't have to keep wasting money on new blocks every 2 years now.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Post your firestrike scores!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Firestrike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw. does it matter if I run normal Firestrike on 1440p 27" screen when I want to compare score with my friend, who has 23" 1080p?


Standard Firestrike renders test content in 1080p, Extreme is in 1440p while Ultra is in 4k. It doesn't matter what monitor resolution you use.


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Standard Firestrike renders test content in 1080p, Extreme is in 1440p while Ultra is in 4k. It doesn't matter what monitor resolution you use.


But isnt it like my monitor has twice the amount of pixels his has? So even when rendering 1080p its more taxing for my GPU?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> But isnt it like my monitor has twice the amount of pixels his has? So even when rendering 1080p its more taxing for my GPU?


The content (benchmark) is standard. So even if your monitor is 1440p, the "density" of the content being run on standard FS is 1080 only.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Microcenter's price on the Titan X is $999.99 for the reference card. There's one all over the states. I live only 10min from one of them in Ohio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I drove to one that was 4hrs one way just to get something I wanted bad before they were out LOL. I know what you mean HA!
> 
> Meanwhile I have installed 2 sets of G10's / H55's on my 780ti's. I wasn't happy with the temps after getting the 2nd card. When I had just 1 780ti with the ACX cooler my load temps while gaming was only 67c at most and that wasn't to bad. It didn't heat up my living room really at all. Going Sli now, the top card was hitting 85c and starting to throttle back and the bottom card was around 72-75c and now they were dumping lots of warm air into the room and warming it up more than I liked. I wanted to get some EK water blocks from Frozen Cpu but just read the story on that place, BUMMER!! So I just went to Microcenter and for $100 per card ($30 Kraken G10, $70 Corsair H55) I am now on water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My temps now gaming are only about 48-52c depending on ambient. With summer just around the corner I needed to be on water or I'd be fighting my pc heat with A/C and that's costly lol.
> 
> Idle temps are 21c (was 28-30c) , load temps are 42-52c depending on game (was 75-85c) and now I can keep my 1201mhz overclock at these temps. On air the overclock wasn't that good because they got hotter a lot faster and the cards got noisy with 2 ACX coolers running at 80% fan speed, I didn't like that at all. Now my pc is almost silent while gaming and is just about silent when browsing the net or doing light duty work. I'm very happy with the outcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I actually like the fact that everything is on it's own loop. The Cpu and each Gpu has its own Rad/Pump/res to itself. Nothing will heat up the next as in a custom loop which I did want to go with. This was just way easier to do. Only took about 1/2 hour per card to install. Best part is that the G10's and H55's can be moved right over to my next gpus (980ti or 990ti) , or whatever Nvidia calls them. Don't have to keep wasting money on new blocks every 2 years now.


I don't know if youve had a chance to review my other post in the G10 forum but if youve seen my video as a fellow Air 540 I have some fairly valuable information should you ever decide to go push-pull on your G10's.

Having recently looked into putting together a full loop and having settled on Alphacool UT60 radiators I had to look into getting them to fit in the Air 540, they fit, but the fans must be mounted on the exterior of the case. This had me thinking this morning, "what if I move the fans pulling on my AIO's to the outside of the case, would there be a difference in performance?"

Well sure enough THERE IS. A big difference in fact.

As I've previously noted, the last time I ran Valley primary was 48C and secondary was 50C at the end of the benchmark. Relocating the fans to the outside of the case, leaving the grills in place, primary stayed about the same, 48C but secondary dropped to 47C!

Going further and removing the grills (as youll notice the grill at the front of the case has a 1" bar adorned with the Corsair logo right in front of the primary's fan) altogether, both top and front, and the temps at the end of Valley were 46 and 46!

Below are a few images including a desktop snapshot of Hwinfo64 indicating the peak temps. Pay no attention to the "Current" temps of 17 and 16C as I had the door open as I was initially trying to shoot an update to my previous youtube video-log which I will also include below. The actual idle temps are indicated in the notepad:

_Previous fan location:

End of Valley, starting with idle tems of 24 and 22C.

48,50C

Fans relocated to outside of case:

End of Valley, starting with idle temps of 24 and 22C

48,47 with secondary showing 2-3C lower avg.

Grills removed:

End of Valley, starting with idle temps of 23 and 22C

46,46 (primary flirted with 47 for a second), 1C difference in avg._

Hwinfo64 is reporting 47 on the primary but having sat there through the end of the Valley run I can assure you that primary went from 46 to 47 then back to 46 before the end of the bench.

I believe the improved performance is because things aren't as cramped and the heat from both VRM's is no longer restricted to exiting the system via the secondary radiator now that the radiators are backed away from the GPU's. With the extra room, cold air from the ceiling mounted 140mm fan's may also be able to travel all the way down to the secondary as well. Also, the interior cubic space has been increased, allowing for more cold air to circulate.

Oh and note the clocks, 1254 core / 1900 memory.

Considering you have a capable system, including a ROG Swift, I also wanted to recommend trying some of these games with proper 3D Vision.

Tomb Raider 2013
Shadows of Mordor
Alien: Isolation
Max Payne 3

I'm telling you right now, prepare to be BLOWN AWAY and wondering why you hadn't tried 3D Vision earlier. You will NOT be able to go back to 2D. The only reason I have 780 Ti SLI is because of 3D Vision as I can push every game I've tried so far in 2D @ 2560x1440 with a single overclocked 780 Ti.







Here's how cramped it was previously with both the AIO' fans positioned on the interior of the case:






Oh and here's the previous temps at the end of Valley with the ACX coolers dumping 700W of heat into the case:

77C primary, 73C secondary.

Nearly a 30C decrease!

Well I'm going to go run around in Shadows of Mordor for a bit and see what the peaks and averages are like now, I'll report back.


----------



## vulcan78

Update:

Previous temps:

Average temps after playing Shadows of Mordor for 3.5 hours, this with the clocks at 1225 Core / 1900 memory:

Ambient: Room Temperature, 65-70F
Primary Load / Temp: 80% / 49C (Max: 99% / 54C)
Secondary Load / Temp: 85% / 53C (Max: 99% / 58C)
CPU Load / Temp: 20% / 50C (Max: 30% / 58C)

Avg. temps after repositioning fans outside of the case WITH higher clocks of 1254 Core / 1900 memory:
(I believe the lower temps have allowed for a little more overclocking head-room and stability as previously 1254 wasn't 100% stable as it seems to be now)

Primary Load /Temp: 80% / 47C (Max 99% / 51C)
Secondary Load / Temp: 86% / 47C (Max 99% / 51C)
CPU Load / Temp: 20% / 49C / (Max 29% / 53C)


----------



## VeritronX

I got the ek copper fullcover block and metal backplate installed on my 780ti in my ncase m1 for a custom loop comparison, max load temp at 1202mhz 1.162v is 40c in a 26c room with a 280mm rad and 4 140mm fans at 1150rpm.

If I had it in my tj07 with the bigger rads it wouldn't go over 34c at load, but that case is 4x bigger.. might end up using it though as the pump noise is annoying me in the ncase and I have all the stuff for that loop already from my old 480 sli rig.


----------



## Hambone07si

If your ambient temps are 65-70 degrees, how are you getting just one load number? My temps are way different if my ambient is 65 vs 70 degrees. My load temps will drop a lot more if I drop my ambient down to 65f . If your showing 16c on idle then you have way cooler then 65f ambient temps also. as 16c is only 60.8 degrees so you can't have 65-70 ambient if your idle is showing 16c. Water cooling with rads and having no chiller will NEVER take your temps below ambient. Your air in that room had to be below 60 degrees to get a 16c idle reading LOL. I can't trust your max load temp you tell me if on the same screen it's showing 16c idle. That's a BONK test IMO. Retest and show a 22c idle temp and I'll believe that the ambient is 70 degrees and then I can believe your load temps. I live in Ohio and the air temps up here get very cold as well and I could show some real low temps as well but your idle will prove how low you have your ambient. With the g10's and H55 on my 780ti, at idle they are just 1 or 2 degrees warmer then ambient.

My place was 70 degrees last night while gaming in GTA V with maxed settings and keeping my cards at 99% the whole time, my load temps didn't reach 50c at all. Both cards were sitting from 42-46c and would drop real fast to low 30's or high 20's as soon as a cut seen would start or I hit start to go to the map or something. Dropping my ambient to 68 degrees after opening a window for a bit, but then closing it back up so I know my ambient was 68f, that dropped my load temps while gaming to 38-42c. I'll take that all day with a piar of 780ti's with a 1201mhz overclock with both cards at 99% for a few hours. No need to change a thing with temps like that. I'm pretty much done now because I'm ready to play some games and done tinkering with the setup for now. It looks nice, all covers are on and case is how it should be, it's quiet and running cool. It's not dumping a ton of heat out the back anymore as it was with the 2 ACX coolers so I don't have to worry about summer.

Time to game on GTA V and Battlefield Hardline. Finally GTA V is out for PC and man does it look good!! It's not running choppy or stuttering at all. I don't notice one bit of micro-stutter as with older cards in SLI. Not sure if thats the G-sync or just how it is, but running that game with maxed settings and 144hz refresh rate with G-sync, it looks amazing! Loving my setup and the Asus Swift now. Money well spent!

Oh, I even bumped my overclock up from +65mhz to +114mhz to get 1250mhz, only clocked at 1241mhz I think was the exact #, but played like that for a while and it locked me at 144 fps for most of the time vs staying around 120 fps. I want to monitor my VRM temps today with a laser point temp gun to see if a higher overclock is safe to run for hours of gaming. A little testing will tell me.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> I got the ek copper fullcover block and metal backplate installed on my 780ti in my ncase m1 for a custom loop comparison, max load temp at 1202mhz 1.162v is 40c in a 26c room with a 280mm rad and 4 140mm fans at 1150rpm.
> 
> If I had it in my tj07 with the bigger rads it wouldn't go over 34c at load, but that case is 4x bigger.. might end up using it though as the pump noise is annoying me in the ncase and I have all the stuff for that loop already from my old 480 sli rig.


When you say "max load temp" could you clarify exactly what kind of load? Reason I am saying this is it is impossible to compare cooling performance of different systems if all of the variables aren't accounted for. One of the variables is GPU load. For example, I'm running 780 Ti SLI, and because I am doing 90% of my gaming in 3D @ 2560x1440 typical load is between 80-100% on both cards nearly all of the time (albeit during cut-scenes etc.). Now, if I say, "hey I'm seeing load temps of 51C on both cards playing Shadows of Mordor at 2.5k for hours on end with 780 Ti SLI" but omit the fact that it is in 3D (one separate frame needs to be rendered for each eye, 60 FPS 3D is 120 FPS 2D) someone else will simply say "hey, that's not that impressive actually, my 780 Ti's with reference blowers only run at 67C with the fans on high" (the difference here being the load, which is 2x as much as 2D as can be seen in the following video).

THAT ASIDE, your loop, solely for your GPU, is EXTREMELY ADEQUATE. A 280mm rad with 4x 140mm fans push-pull set to 100% RPM (1150 is 100% RPM correct?) evacuating ANY AND ALL heat from a single, non-overclocked 780 Ti (1202MHz @ 1.62v, is this a Classified variant with default vbios and clocks?), yeah youre going to have load temps of 40C. This is about as good as it gets.

What I love about liquid or in my case (no pun intended) a hybrid cooling solution vs. a pair of non-reference coolers is that the heat is expelled from the system. How bad can things be with a pair of non-reference coolers? Check out the following video of Shadows of Mordor being pushed by a pair of 780 Ti Classified' at default clocks and voltage. Notice that the avg. load is only 40-45% yet the temps are in the high 70's on the primary and high 60's on the secondary? Imagine if that load was double that, say this system was pushing Mordor in 3D for example, primary would probably be in the high 80's and secondary in the high 70's. Below that video is another of a single 980 with a reference cooler pushing Mordor in 2D under full load, you will see even this 980, with nearly 100W lower TDP than 780 Ti, hit 84C at one point.











(SLI is broken in the video above)

So yeah, I'm seeing a solid 35C reduction with the Kraken G10's considering my load temps don't exceed 51C now that I've repositioned the pull-fans outside of the case and created some breathing room (increased interior cubic space). I'm fairly certain the cooler temps have allowed me to run 1254 Mhz on the core (1900 memory) as my daily OC. I spent a total of 3 hours with Shadows of Mordor at near 100% load last night without a single crash. Previously the highest OC I could get away with was 1228 on the core. Lower temps brings with it higher OC ceiling as more voltage is needed the hotter the component in question. With the default vbios the 1.212V is the limiting factor in this regard. I still prefer the default vbios over the Skyn3t. I like the dynamic boost dropping the frequency down whenever it isn't needed and the extra voltage just hikes up my temps unnecessarily.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> If your ambient temps are 65-70 degrees, how are you getting just one load number? My temps are way different if my ambient is 65 vs 70 degrees. My load temps will drop a lot more if I drop my ambient down to 65f . If your showing 16c on idle then you have way cooler then 65f ambient temps also. as 16c is only 60.8 degrees so you can't have 65-70 ambient if your idle is showing 16c. Water cooling with rads and having no chiller will NEVER take your temps below ambient. Your air in that room had to be below 60 degrees to get a 16c idle reading LOL. I can't trust your max load temp you tell me if on the same screen it's showing 16c idle. That's a BONK test IMO. Retest and show a 22c idle temp and I'll believe that the ambient is 70 degrees and then I can believe your load temps. I live in Ohio and the air temps up here get very cold as well and I could show some real low temps as well but your idle will prove how low you have your ambient. With the g10's and H55 on my 780ti, at idle they are just 1 or 2 degrees warmer then ambient.
> 
> My place was 70 degrees last night while gaming in GTA V with maxed settings and keeping my cards at 99% the whole time, my load temps didn't reach 50c at all. Both cards were sitting from 42-46c and would drop real fast to low 30's or high 20's as soon as a cut seen would start or I hit start to go to the map or something. Dropping my ambient to 68 degrees after opening a window for a bit, but then closing it back up so I know my ambient was 68f, that dropped my load temps while gaming to 38-42c. I'll take that all day with a piar of 780ti's with a 1201mhz overclock with both cards at 99% for a few hours. No need to change a thing with temps like that. I'm pretty much done now because I'm ready to play some games and done tinkering with the setup for now. It looks nice, all covers are on and case is how it should be, it's quiet and running cool. It's not dumping a ton of heat out the back anymore as it was with the 2 ACX coolers so I don't have to worry about summer.
> 
> Time to game on GTA V and Battlefield Hardline. Finally GTA V is out for PC and man does it look good!! It's not running choppy or stuttering at all. I don't notice one bit of micro-stutter as with older cards in SLI. Not sure if thats the G-sync or just how it is, but running that game with maxed settings and 144hz refresh rate with G-sync, it looks amazing! Loving my setup and the Asus Swift now. Money well spent!
> 
> Oh, I even bumped my overclock up from +65mhz to +114mhz to get 1250mhz, only clocked at 1241mhz I think was the exact #, but played like that for a while and it locked me at 144 fps for most of the time vs staying around 120 fps. I want to monitor my VRM temps today with a laser point temp gun to see if a higher overclock is safe to run for hours of gaming. A little testing will tell me.


What kind of temps are you seeing with Hwinfo64? I am having difficulty comprehending how youre seeing superior performance considering you don't have back-plates riddled with copper heat-sinks on them and the ACX cooling mid-plates, two fans in push-pull on each radiator instead of only one, and a massive side-panel fan blowing directly over the same cards in the same case albeit with even less fresh air being introduced into the system considering instead of 2x 140mm flipped around as intake in the ceiling you have a 240mm AIO exhausting heat from your CPU.

The side-panel fan and the additional 120mm fans together have reduced my load temps about 10-12C. Previous load temps were in the low 60's.

Not trying to be smart, something is off with your data, which youre getting from your fan controller? Please run Hwinfo64 and see if there is a discrepancy. If your fan controller is getting data from any Asus reporting software there may be a problem, AI Suite 3 shows my CPU temps to be about 10-20C lower than actual (as presented by Hwinfo64, which is far more accurate and reputable). I've had to adjust my CPU fan tables accordingly, to go to 100% at 50C instead of 65C where I actually want my AIO's fans to go to 100% because of the discrepancy between AI Suite and actual. Same goes for voltage, whatever AI Suite 3 says is the voltage is about 10-25mV lower than actual.

Concerning my data, I did say at one point to ignore the idle temps of 16 and 17C as I opened the door to give myself light as I was going to create a video and then changed my mind before taking the desktop snap-shot. The load temp data was unaffected. My actual avg. idle temps vary between 22-24 primary and 21-23 secondary with the fans at 80%. Somehow your idle temps are lower still, was it 20 primary and 19 secondary? Yeah I think there is an issue with your data, no-one has idle temps that low with room-temperature ambient and the standard Kraken G10 configuration on 780 Ti (standard as in only one fan on the radiator, no side-panel fan or side-fan and in a case with poor to avg. airflow). Nearly all of the reviews of the Kraken G10 on GK110 (Titan, 780 Ti) reported idle temps in the mid-to-high 20's, i.e. 26-30C.


----------



## VeritronX

Not going to quote a post that long on my phone, but actually im running an i7 4770k @ 4.2 on the same loop at stock volts, and the 780ti is a reference model with skynet bios so it's actually around 20% ocerclocked with near standard voltage.. the fans are noise blocker pl-2's iirc so they can go up to 1700rpm but they are controlled by an aquacomputer poweradjust 2 ultra for pid temp control based on water temperature with a target of 34c.

Because I'm only running one card I get full utilisation most of the time, "max temp" in my case is the maximum temp reading in hardware monitor while playing bf4 or gta5 (gta5 is the most hard hitting game ive seen on this yet!)

Another benefit of fullcover blocks that I also noticed on my two 480's is that because everything on the card runs so cool it's alot more power efficient, same card and settings on the stock cooler would sit around 290w power draw in heaven 4.0, with the fullcover block it peaks at 240w.


----------



## Hambone07si

For one you have it all wrong on how my fans are setup. I've never said anything about my top fans exhausting heat into my system. They are pushing air out of my case through the 240mm rad. The front fans are all intake. the other 3 are exhaust. So 3 in and 3 out. The way the case was meant to be. For one. That big side fan you have may not always help. Just because you put a fan somewhere doesn't mean that it's going to help, and sometimes it will actually hurt if you hinder your air flow. Now since you've commented on all my posts in the G10 forum, you should know how my temps have dropped. For one, after remounting my bottom card and redoing the TIM on it, that alone dropped the temps of that card about 10c vs the 1st time it was mounted. I have no idea how good or bad you mounted the coolers on your cards so that could be a HUGE reason we have different temps. I'm using different fans then you are, another way there could be a BIG difference.

When I say LOAD temps, that should mean the same thing to anyone. Max Load on the GPU (99-100%), not 80% . When I'm taking load temps down and giving a number it's with G-sync off on benchmarks so both cards are at max load 100%. Or in game I have G-sync on and my monitor on 144hz and the settings in the game don't have me sitting at 144 fps so my cards are running at 95-100% the whole time. Never will I say "Load temp with the card at 80%" .. That's not fully loaded.

Lets look at the reasons that could be;

1. I have my air flow working the way I like, 3 fans in and 3 fans out.

2. I have fans that are pushing 2.94mm/H20 vs stock fans that are 1.9mm/H20

3. I mounted my H55's and you mounted yours LOL

4. My cards are using the stock plate that cools the VRMs and Memory

5. I'm using custom made copper shims that I lapped perfectly and are made to fit the gpu die almost exactly. (who knows how flat the H55 block is)

6. I have my pumps running at whatever speed I do and that could be different than yours.

7. Ambient temps, My Load temps I've given have been with ambient at 68-71f as can be seen with my 22c idle temps. Not with my door open and idle temps of 16c which can really change things big time.

8. My cards are Evga SC ACX 780ti's with the stock bios. Not sure if your cards are different, and it's just like cpu's, some are good and some are bad clockers which can change temps big time as well.

You see there is MANY REASONS that our Load temps could be different from my system to yours. There is too many variables that come into play and you just won't know exactly. I am happy with my setup and my temps are great. Lower than most I've seen people post, but who knows what their ambient temps were/are, what fans they use, or pump speeds and so on. I am monitoring my temps with Evga Precision X16 5.3.3 i think is the version. I'm seeing my temps in real time on my logitech keyboard display while I'm playing my games or benching. Not just seeing the max recorded. I like to know whats going on the whole time so I can change it if I feel the need. I may change a couple things tonight and test some more, but for the most part I'm very happy with my cards running 1201mhz on the core loaded at 100% on both and running at mid 40's with my ambient temps at 70 degrees which is where I am comfortable chillin in a pair of shorts and a tee shirt


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> Not going to quote a post that long on my phone, but actually im running an i7 4770k @ 4.2 on the same loop at stock volts, and the 780ti is a reference model with skynet bios so it's actually around 20% ocerclocked with near standard voltage.. the fans are noise blocker pl-2's iirc so they can go up to 1700rpm but they are controlled by an aquacomputer poweradjust 2 ultra for pid temp control based on water temperature with a target of 34c.
> 
> Because I'm only running one card I get full utilisation most of the time, "max temp" in my case is the maximum temp reading in hardware monitor while playing bf4 or gta5 (gta5 is the most hard hitting game ive seen on this yet!)
> 
> Another benefit of fullcover blocks that I also noticed on my two 480's is that because everything on the card runs so cool it's alot more power efficient, same card and settings on the stock cooler would sit around 290w power draw in heaven 4.0, with the fullcover block it peaks at 240w.


Wow I didn't know that the cooler temperatures allow better power efficiency! I wonder if this is also the case for us with AIO's. I do remember my PSU getting loud and hot back when I was on the ACX coolers but I cannot remember if this was because of the Skyn3t vbios because shortly after switching to the Kraken G10's I also reverted to the default vbios as I no longer needed the additional voltage to sustain 1254MHz.

Yeah if I can swing it I do want to put my next card(s) under full water-blocks, although the Kraken G10 route is an inexpensive, albeit less performing alternative that is forward compatible. If GTX 980 Ti is as fast as my pair of 780 Ti's, (23k GPU Firestrike) then I will probably upgrade. Right now I would lose about 10 FPS (60 FPS to 50 FPS, it's a big deal as far as stutter goes) going from my 780 Ti's to a single, heavily overclocked Titan X (20k GPU Firestrike at 1.4GHz, 15% slower than 780 Ti SLI) BUT I wouldn't have any more issues with SLI and 3D Vision. The latest drivers have broken SLI and 3D Vision for a lot of games. It would be nice to not have to worry about Nvidia's newfound incompetence / greed in terms of non-existent driver quality assurance any more. No SLI? No problem!

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/nvidia_geforce_gtx_titan_x_review,32.html

Talk about irony, Nvidia's new driver quality assurance issues are related to the fact that they've likely outsourced the driver development to either Chimpanzees or wage-slaves in Bangladesh, and now as a result I am no longer interested in SLI! Meaning, I am not considering purchasing 2x 980 Ti! So what is initially a cost saving measure (outsourcing driver development to the Philippines) ends up eating into Nvidia's bottom-line as with broken SLI no-one is interested in SLI any longer!

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/825284/official-nvidia-350-12-whql-game-ready-display-driver-feedback-thread-released-4-13-15-/?offset=56#4506446


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> For one you have it all wrong on how my fans are setup. I've never said anything about my top fans exhausting heat into my system. They are pushing air out of my case through the 240mm rad. The front fans are all intake. the other 3 are exhaust. So 3 in and 3 out. The way the case was meant to be. For one. That big side fan you have may not always help. Just because you put a fan somewhere doesn't mean that it's going to help, and sometimes it will actually hurt if you hinder your air flow. Now since you've commented on all my posts in the G10 forum, you should know how my temps have dropped. For one, after remounting my bottom card and redoing the TIM on it, that alone dropped the temps of that card about 10c vs the 1st time it was mounted. I have no idea how good or bad you mounted the coolers on your cards so that could be a HUGE reason we have different temps. I'm using different fans then you are, another way there could be a BIG difference.
> 
> When I say LOAD temps, that should mean the same thing to anyone. Max Load on the GPU (99-100%), not 80% . When I'm taking load temps down and giving a number it's with G-sync off on benchmarks so both cards are at max load 100%. Or in game I have G-sync on and my monitor on 144hz and the settings in the game don't have me sitting at 144 fps so my cards are running at 95-100% the whole time. Never will I say "Load temp with the card at 80%" .. That's not fully loaded.
> 
> Lets look at the reasons that could be;
> 
> 1. I have my air flow working the way I like, 3 fans in and 3 fans out.
> 
> 2. I have fans that are pushing 2.94mm/H20 vs stock fans that are 1.9mm/H20
> 
> 3. I mounted my H55's and you mounted yours LOL
> 
> 4. My cards are using the stock plate that cools the VRMs and Memory
> 
> 5. I'm using custom made copper shims that I lapped perfectly and are made to fit the gpu die almost exactly. (who knows how flat the H55 block is)
> 
> 6. I have my pumps running at whatever speed I do and that could be different than yours.
> 
> 7. Ambient temps, My Load temps I've given have been with ambient at 68-71f as can be seen with my 22c idle temps. Not with my door open and idle temps of 16c which can really change things big time.
> 
> 8. My cards are Evga SC ACX 780ti's with the stock bios. Not sure if your cards are different, and it's just like cpu's, some are good and some are bad clockers which can change temps big time as well.
> 
> You see there is MANY REASONS that our Load temps could be different from my system to yours. There is too many variables that come into play and you just won't know exactly. I am happy with my setup and my temps are great. Lower than most I've seen people post, but who knows what their ambient temps were/are, what fans they use, or pump speeds and so on. I am monitoring my temps with Evga Precision X16 5.3.3 i think is the version. I'm seeing my temps in real time on my logitech keyboard display while I'm playing my games or benching. Not just seeing the max recorded. I like to know whats going on the whole time so I can change it if I feel the need. I may change a couple things tonight and test some more, but for the most part I'm very happy with my cards running 1201mhz on the core loaded at 100% on both and running at mid 40's with my ambient temps at 70 degrees which is where I am comfortable chillin in a pair of shorts and a tee shirt


Fair enough. FYI I have the same cards, the same ACX mid-plates and vbios.

I am very interested in getting my hands on those custom 25x25x.8mm shims youve fabricated. Care to sell me a couple? When I was mounting my H55's I noticed how much smaller the 20x20x.08mm shims were as compared to the 780 Ti GPU die and wished that the shims were larger, therefore capable of conveying more heat away from the GPU itself.

I don't know why "Faceman" recommends the 20x20x.8mm shims to begin with, I question this persons competence really (I believe "Faceman" and "Pinko the Commi" are one and the same, not very bright at all.)

http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/232654-kraken-g10-help/

Oh and I'm seeing zero difference in idle and load temps between the default ACX clocks (1006 core / 1150 boost / 1750 memory) and +104 core / +300 memory (1254 core / 1900 memory). There is no reason to sell yourself short at 1202 MHz, youve covered the cooling part of the equation, might as well run the cards at the new frequency they're capable of (assuming our ASIC quality is the same). I am running +75 mV via Precision X though, but I'm not sure it's doing anything at all as peak voltage is always an indicated 1.212V. I'm not sure the "overvoltage" feature in PX does anything without a Skyn3t vbios.


----------



## Hambone07si

I have seen micro stutter with older nvidia gpu's and amd gpu's and was a little worried about going sli with the 780ti's, but I have not seen one bit of stutter at all with this sli setup. It's smooth as butta on everything I play. I'm very happy with the 780ti's in sli and it's a lot of power especially when they are overclocked to 1200mhz + . I have no need to upgrade until 1 card is faster then my pair of 780ti's. Maybe the 980ti or what they call it will be? Who knows as of now. If it's only just as fast or 5% faster, I will stay with the 780ti's. Once a card is 20% faster then I'll upgrade.


----------



## vulcan78

I agree. Problem is when SLI is broken, which has been increasingly common with 3D Vision recently, when you can't play a game in 3D because a single 780 Ti cannot push it at 2560x1440 you really start to want a strong single GPU system.

Do you have any more 25x25x.8mm shims or can you make anymore? If so PM me or I will PM you so I can send payment via Paypal.

I just ordered a pair of 55CFM 92mm fan's that were recommended in the following mini-review so I will need to take the bracket off anyway, I would love to replace the existing shims with the ones youve fabricated.

If youre interested in the fans, check NCIX, they have them in stock for $7 each.

http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=57867&vpn=R4-BM9S-28PK-R0&manufacture=COOLERMASTER

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1821011


----------



## vulcan78

Nevermind:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/5pcs-Laptop-GPU-CPU-Heatsink-Copper-Shim-25mmx25mmx1mm-/190655177761

Edit:

I actually ordered the 1.5mm thick version as I noticed that with the 20x20x.8 shim the copper plate of the H55' was actually biting down on the ACX bracket as the shim wasn't thick enough. I think 25x25x1.5mm will be perfect. Now to order another tube of Gelid GC Extreme.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> I have seen micro stutter with older nvidia gpu's and amd gpu's and was a little worried about going sli with the 780ti's, but I have not seen one bit of stutter at all with this sli setup. It's smooth as butta on everything I play. I'm very happy with the 780ti's in sli and it's a lot of power especially when they are overclocked to 1200mhz + . I have no need to upgrade until 1 card is faster then my pair of 780ti's. Maybe the 980ti or what they call it will be? Who knows as of now. If it's only just as fast or 5% faster, I will stay with the 780ti's. Once a card is 20% faster then I'll upgrade.


single gpu and at least 20% faster than 780 Ti SLI? I'd say next gen (pascal) might deliver, my friend


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> single gpu and at least 20% faster than 780 Ti SLI? I'd say next gen (pascal) might deliver, my friend


Yeah I might ultimately just wait until Pascal. Isn't Pascal due to arrive in 2016 anyways?

Edit:

Roadmap:

http://www.extremetech.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/Pascal1.png

http://www.extremetech.com/gaming/201417-nvidias-2016-roadmap-shows-huge-performance-gains-from-upcoming-pascal-architecture

I don't understand why Maxwell isn't 22nm other than for Nvidia marketing shenanigans. Anyhow, waiting until 2016 to upgrade will allow me to extract a full 2-2.5 years of use out of my 780 Ti's as I picked them up late in the game (May 2014).


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Yeah I might ultimately just wait until Pascal. Isn't Pascal due to arrive in 2016 anyways?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Roadmap:
> 
> http://www.extremetech.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/Pascal1.png
> 
> http://www.extremetech.com/gaming/201417-nvidias-2016-roadmap-shows-huge-performance-gains-from-upcoming-pascal-architecture
> 
> I don't understand why Maxwell isn't 22nm other than for Nvidia marketing shenanigans. Anyhow, waiting until 2016 to upgrade will allow me to extract a full 2-2.5 years of use out of my 780 Ti's as I picked them up late in the game (May 2014).


i'd be more interested to see what would materialize out of this 'potential' deal between intel and nvidia

http://blogs.barrons.com/techtraderdaily/2015/03/25/nvidia-may-use-intel-to-make-some-chips-says-rbc/


----------



## criminal

Pascal seems like the sweet spot if you already have a 780 or newer card.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Pascal seems like the sweet spot if you already have a 780 or newer card.


Yeah Maxwell was a complete ruse with the 980 being nearly on par with 780 Ti with an additional 1GB of VRAM. I've heard a compelling theory that Nvidia already had the Titan X developed at Maxwell's launch late last year but released a gimped down version of it, the 980 we have today instead. And then there is the issue of die size where actual Maxwell was supposed to be 22nm. It's just one ruse and shenanigan after another with non-existent driver quality assurance in between that has me wanting to switch to AMD. Were it not for 3D Vision, I think I would be just about done with Nvidia. If 3D Vision support continues to be at the level it is at now (3D Vision and SLI broken with 75% of recent releases) I might actually leave Nvidia. There is no point in paying a price-premium to a company that lies to its customers, who is making insane profit hand-over-fist ($1k Titan X anyone? What is the profit margin on this, 800%?) and who can fully afford to hire and keep competent programmers to alleviate the myriad issues, especially pertaining to 3D Vision, but refused to do so for profit.

Nvidia has grown far far too comfortable, I think when many of us leave for AMD they might get the idea that AMD is still around as an alternative and will put more effort back into driver quality and less shenanigans.

I feel as though I am in an abusive relationship with a sociopath.


----------



## Anateus

I think people will still stick to Nvidia after r9 390x release, even if it smashes every best GPU to pieces. Probably because they will spend lots of money on mediocre cards and deny that they failed hard.


----------



## pharcycle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> There is no point in paying a price-premium to a company that lies to its customers, who is making insane profit hand-over-fist ($1k Titan X anyone? What is the profit margin on this, 800%?)


I think you're missing the point here. People who buy top tier cards subsidise the lower tier cards. It's the same pretty much for everything that is manufactured. Does a £80k car cost 8x more to make than a £10k car? I think not

Yes the margins are higher but fewer people buy them


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Nevermind:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/5pcs-Laptop-GPU-CPU-Heatsink-Copper-Shim-25mmx25mmx1mm-/190655177761
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I actually ordered the 1.5mm thick version as I noticed that with the 20x20x.8 shim the copper plate of the H55' was actually biting down on the ACX bracket as the shim wasn't thick enough. I think 25x25x1.5mm will be perfect. Now to order another tube of Gelid GC Extreme.


Cool. I made my shims 1.5mm thick or 0.0625 , 1/16" thick. I looked at the space between the gpu and the stock vrm/memory plate and didn't think .8mm was thick enough. Also if you seen mounting marks on the plates that could be why your temps are a little higher as well. You're just squeezing the plates harder and not putting the pressure on the GPU die. 1.5mm is perfect.

So I did some thinking today while at work and came home and changed my setup completely again. I moved the 2 fans that are pushing air into the H55 rads outside the front of the case as I seen the front grill still fits over them just fine and the case looks normal. I would not have done that if I had to leave the cover off. So moving those 2 fans that gave me plenty of room to go push/pull on both the H55 rads now. Changed how everything was plugged in. Now the 4 fans on the H55's are all on my fan controller for quick adjusting. My pumps are on the mobo headers so I can tune VIA AI suite 3 and monitor the rpms. I wanted to test everything and get some real load #'s for my liking. I made changes to pump speeds and then ran 2 loops of heaven benchmark with Maxed settings at 2560x1440/ultra/extreme/8xAA so my cards were both maxed out for sure the whole time. Got some interesting data after doing 6 tests over a good hour and a half or so. Ambient temps in my place stayed the same the whole time as I have a digital thermometer right in front of my case about 8" from.

Now both cards are staying exactly the same. One might change 1c real quick and then right back to the same. Before they were changing and were different from 1-4c, now the same









Tests were done with 68f Ambient temps and my normal overclock of +65mhz for 1201mhz on core with +0.037mv.

Test 1: Pump 100% 1550rpm , Ambient 68f , Idle temps 21c , Load temps 45c both cards

Test 2: Pump 90% 1450rpm , Ambient 68f , Idle temps 21c , Load temps 45c both cards

Test 3: Pump 80% 1350rpm , Ambient 68f , Idle temps 21c , Load temps 45c both cards

Test 4: Pump 70% 1250rpm , Ambient 68f , Idle temps 21c , Load temps 45c both cards

Test 5: Pump 65% 1200rpm , Ambient 68f , Idle temps 21c , Load temps 45c both cards

Test 6: Pump 74% 1300rpm , Ambient 68f , Idle temps 21c , Load temps bouncing back and forth from 44c - 45c

After each test I let the cards come back down to 21c idle after about 3min of closing Heaven. The final test was the best one as the other tests just sat at 45c almost the whole 2nd loop of heaven. Test 6 with 74% was dropping to 44c for a few seconds then 45c for a few, then back to 44c. So not much changed with the pumps going from 65% to 100% now with push/pull on both H55 rads. I'll take 74% pump speed for longer life and quieter sound, not that I could hear the pumps anyways. I am completely happy with the setup and it's GAME TIME from now on. I want to get another Corsair 140mm Red static fan for the exhaust as I stole the SickleFlow for the push pull and the top intake in front. The white Led 140mm will be coming out.

EDIT: Side panel was on the whole time while testing and always will be. Only took it off for the pictures.


----------



## cona

Hey guys, quick question.

I have 2 GTX 780ti's in SLI. I have been getting quite poor performance with some games, such as my gpu's never hitting more than 50% usage.
I have a 4670k - which is a ****ty OCer and is not stable at anything Higher than stock clocks. So my question is, Are my cards being bottlenecked by my CPU?


----------



## Anateus

Maybe change their power level? Or maybe its BIOS-related? This CPU cant bottleneck those cards.


----------



## cona

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Maybe change their power level? Or maybe its BIOS-related? This CPU cant bottleneck those cards.


Forgot to add I'm running a custom gpu bios with the power at 130%. I will check the bios to see if anything is out of the ordinary. Im running a 1080p Res


----------



## Hambone07si

Are you running V-sync on?

1080p is kinda low for Sli 780ti's. If you have V-sync on, that's why your cards are at such a low %. You're probably locked at 60fps and then the cards don't need to use more.

Or are you getting low fps and stuttering? I wouldn't see how with those cards on 1080p? What games are you getting the low performance in too?


----------



## cona

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> are you running V-sync on?


Nup off


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cona*
> 
> Hey guys, quick question.
> 
> I have 2 GTX 780ti's in SLI. I have been getting quite poor performance with some games, such as my gpu's never hitting more than 50% usage.
> I have a 4670k - which is a ****ty OCer and is not stable at anything Higher than stock clocks. So my question is, Are my cards being bottlenecked by my CPU?


50% of which usage? have you tried cleaning up the driver (via ddu) and re-install?


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cona*
> 
> Nup off


Well give us a little more info then just "poor performance" and "nup off" LOL. Can't help much without something to go off of. My cards are running great on everything I've thrown at them and all my games are running so smoothly for SLI I'm pretty amazed.

What games are you running that are not playing well? What driver are you on? What are you using to overclock your cards? What clocks are you trying to run? 130% is pretty high unless you are trying to run 1400mhz or something. I'm running 1201-1250mhz with only 106% on stock bios. Skyn3t bios didn't work good for me when I tried so I went back to stock.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Cool. I made my shims 1.5mm thick or 0.0625 , 1/16" thick. I looked at the space between the gpu and the stock vrm/memory plate and didn't think .8mm was thick enough. Also if you seen mounting marks on the plates that could be why your temps are a little higher as well. You're just squeezing the plates harder and not putting the pressure on the GPU die. 1.5mm is perfect.
> 
> So I did some thinking today while at work and came home and changed my setup completely again. I moved the 2 fans that are pushing air into the H55 rads outside the front of the case as I seen the front grill still fits over them just fine and the case looks normal. I would not have done that if I had to leave the cover off. So moving those 2 fans that gave me plenty of room to go push/pull on both the H55 rads now. Changed how everything was plugged in. Now the 4 fans on the H55's are all on my fan controller for quick adjusting. My pumps are on the mobo headers so I can tune VIA AI suite 3 and monitor the rpms. I wanted to test everything and get some real load #'s for my liking. I made changes to pump speeds and then ran 2 loops of heaven benchmark with Maxed settings at 2560x1440/ultra/extreme/8xAA so my cards were both maxed out for sure the whole time. Got some interesting data after doing 6 tests over a good hour and a half or so. Ambient temps in my place stayed the same the whole time as I have a digital thermometer right in front of my case about 8" from.
> 
> Now both cards are staying exactly the same. One might change 1c real quick and then right back to the same. Before they were changing and were different from 1-4c, now the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tests were done with 68f Ambient temps and my normal overclock of +65mhz for 1201mhz on core with +0.037mv.
> 
> Test 1: Pump 100% 1550rpm , Ambient 68f , Idle temps 21c , Load temps 45c both cards
> 
> Test 2: Pump 90% 1450rpm , Ambient 68f , Idle temps 21c , Load temps 45c both cards
> 
> Test 3: Pump 80% 1350rpm , Ambient 68f , Idle temps 21c , Load temps 45c both cards
> 
> Test 4: Pump 70% 1250rpm , Ambient 68f , Idle temps 21c , Load temps 45c both cards
> 
> Test 5: Pump 65% 1200rpm , Ambient 68f , Idle temps 21c , Load temps 45c both cards
> 
> Test 6: Pump 74% 1300rpm , Ambient 68f , Idle temps 21c , Load temps bouncing back and forth from 44c - 45c
> 
> After each test I let the cards come back down to 21c idle after about 3min of closing Heaven. The final test was the best one as the other tests just sat at 45c almost the whole 2nd loop of heaven. Test 6 with 74% was dropping to 44c for a few seconds then 45c for a few, then back to 44c. So not much changed with the pumps going from 65% to 100% now with push/pull on both H55 rads. I'll take 74% pump speed for longer life and quieter sound, not that I could hear the pumps anyways. I am completely happy with the setup and it's GAME TIME from now on. I want to get another Corsair 140mm Red static fan for the exhaust as I stole the SickleFlow for the push pull and the top intake in front. The white Led 140mm will be coming out.
> 
> EDIT: Side panel was on the whole time while testing and always will be. Only took it off for the pictures.


Yes I totally agree and thank-you for suggesting the 25x25x1.5mm shims! I figured 1.5mm would be ideal as 1mm isn't really thicker than .8mm. Yes what youre describing is EXACTLY what is going on, the H55 copper plate is clamping down on the ACX mid-plate itself and not fully on the existing 20x20x.8mm shim. For this reason I had to tighten the bracket to the extent that it is actually bent! I'm looking forward to replacing the shims and trying the new Cooler Master 92mm 55 CFM fan I referred to in my previous post. Unfortunately the shims will take 2-3 weeks to get here from China









And holy crap those are impressive results! Youre officially about 5C cooler than me and I'm glad you experimented with the lower pump speed.

What kind of fans are you running? I'm thinking about replacing the existing Noiseblocker NB-12P's and Corsair SP120 LED's with Gentle Typhoon AP 15's, which are unrivaled in terms of radiator performance / static pressure from what I hear.

Unfortunately the Noiseblocker NB-12P's are not the best radiator fans, but I didn't get them for the rads, they were previously set up as intake delivering air to the pre-existing ACX coolers; airflow to noise they are excellent performers, just not static pressure.

I'm telling you, you ought to try the clocks at 1254 MHz, you might actually get away with 1267 considering your temps and who knows, maybe you won the silicon lottery. I get artifacts and instability at 1267, but 1254 is nearly rock solid right now. As I said, no difference in temps between default ACX and +104 core / + 300 memory (1254 / 1900). Try for yourself!


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Yes I totally agree and thank-you for suggesting the 25x25x1.5mm shims! I figured 1.5mm would be ideal as 1mm isn't really thicker than .8mm. Yes what youre describing is EXACTLY what is going on, the H55 copper plate is clamping down on the ACX mid-plate itself and not fully on the existing 20x20x.8mm shim. For this reason I had to tighten the bracket to the extent that it is actually bent! I'm looking forward to replacing the shims and trying the new Cooler Master 92mm 55 CFM fan I referred to in my previous post. Unfortunately the shims will take 2-3 weeks to get here from China
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And holy crap those are impressive results! Youre officially about 5C cooler than me and I'm glad you experimented with the lower pump speed.
> 
> What kind of fans are you running? I'm thinking about replacing the existing Noiseblocker NB-12P's and Corsair SP120 LED's with Gentle Typhoon AP 15's, which are unrivaled in terms of radiator performance / static pressure from what I hear.
> 
> Unfortunately the Noiseblocker NB-12P's are not the best radiator fans, but I didn't get them for the rads, they were previously set up as intake delivering air to the pre-existing ACX coolers; airflow to noise they are excellent performers, just not static pressure.
> 
> I'm telling you, you ought to try the clocks at 1254 MHz, you might actually get away with 1267 considering your temps and who knows, maybe you won the silicon lottery. I get artifacts and instability at 1267, but 1254 is nearly rock solid right now. As I said, no difference in temps between default ACX and +104 core / + 300 memory (1254 / 1900). Try for yourself!


Sweet!! 1.5mm gives you just enough of a gap that you can see into it and see that the TIM is coming out the sides of the shim just enough lol. 1.5mm is perfect IMO and same with the 25mm. 24mm would probably be perfect tho. 25mm might just hang over the edge just a tad bit but wont hurt at all. I replied on the G10 forum to you as well









EDIT: LOL, didn't see the rest of that post to reply to







. I love the Cooler Master SickleFlow 2000rpm fans. They are really quiet at 100% and have great static pressure of 2.94mm/H20 and they are only $10 at microcenter and even less online. I've had 6 of them for about 5 years now and those are the ones in my current system and don't make one bad noise at all. They last a long time!!


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cona*
> 
> Hey guys, quick question.
> 
> I have 2 GTX 780ti's in SLI. I have been getting quite poor performance with some games, such as my gpu's never hitting more than 50% usage.
> I have a 4670k - which is a ****ty OCer and is not stable at anything Higher than stock clocks. So my question is, Are my cards being bottlenecked by my CPU?


Hambone is absolutely correct, 1080p is no challenge at all for 780 Ti SLI. In fact, I wouldn't EVEN CONSIDER having a second 780 Ti SLI at anything under 2560x1440! In fact, I could run EVERY GAME I HAVE (except GTA 5 apparently, which Hambone has reported is pushing his utilization up to 100% per card with the settings turned up at 1440p) with only one 780 Ti. For an idea, take a look at the following video of Shadows of Mordor at 1440p pushed by 2x 780 Ti Classified on default clocks (1202MHz). Utilization never exceeds 45%!!! Shadows of Mordor is an extremely demanding game with the settings turned up yet it could be pushed by only one 780 Ti at 2560x1440!

Youre only seeing 50% utilization because youre only driving 1080p with TWO 780 TI'S.

Total overkill.

I only have two 780 Ti's as I NEED THEM to drive said games via 3D Vision at 2560x1440 on the ROG Swift (60 FPS 3D is 120 FPS 2D). If I wasn't into 3D I would've sold one of the 780 Ti's long ago (at least before GTA 5 arrived).






Also, be careful with the Power Level at anything above 106% (that of the default vbios), this translates into actual wattage conveyed through your VRM: 130% is 30% higher than factory TDP, 150% is +50% etc. Youre probably channeling north of 400W as it is at 130%! It is only recommended that users mess with this if they are using full-water blocks! Default blower cooler cannot cope with 130% TDP, let alone non-reference coolers and even hybrid coolers such as the G10, it's a gamble!!!


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Sweet!! 1.5mm gives you just enough of a gap that you can see into it and see that the TIM is coming out the sides of the shim just enough lol. 1.5mm is perfect IMO and same with the 25mm. 24mm would probably be perfect tho. 25mm might just hang over the edge just a tad bit but wont hurt at all. I replied on the G10 forum to you as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: LOL, didn't see the rest of that post to reply to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I love the Cooler Master SickleFlow 2000rpm fans. They are really quiet at 100% and have great static pressure of 2.94mm/H20 and they are only $10 at microcenter and even less online. I've had 6 of them for about 5 years now and those are the ones in my current system and don't make one bad noise at all. They last a long time!!


I will look into these, and that price is nice! Apparently production of Gentle Typhoon's has been discontinued and they go for $30 a piece now! Thanks again.


----------



## Rakddon

So i have flashed the Skyn3t bios on my phantom 780 ti.

have run benchmarks using 3dmark11 Firestrike.

my score has gone down heaps, from 17k+ down to 14k+.

can't constantly run the oc settings as afterburner reports in 3dmark11 as up n down.

please help.

1226 mV
1249 core/1903 memory

running sli


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> I will look into these, and that price is nice! Apparently production of Gentle Typhoon's has been discontinued and they go for $30 a piece now! Thanks again.


No prob buddy!

GTA V with Sli 780ti's on the Swift looks pretty amazing doesn't it







. I'm loving how smooth it's playing with G-sync and running around 110-144 fps


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rakddon*
> 
> So i have flashed the Skyn3t bios on my phantom 780 ti.
> 
> have run benchmarks using 3dmark11 Firestrike.
> 
> my score has gone down heaps, from 17k+ down to 14k+.
> 
> can't constantly run the oc settings as afterburner reports in 3dmark11 as up n down.
> 
> please help.
> 
> 1226 mV
> 1249 core/1903 memory
> 
> running sli


Same happened with me and the Skyn3t bios. It dropped my voltage down from 1.150v to 1.050v with that bios. That right there is why I was getting lower scores in benches too and could not get the same stable overclock no matter what I did. I went back to my stock bios and went to water and everything is way better now. Try looking for a different bios I'd say.


----------



## cona

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Well give us a little more info then just "poor performance" and "nup off" LOL. Can't help much without something to go off of. My cards are running great on everything I've thrown at them and all my games are running so smoothly for SLI I'm pretty amazed.
> 
> What games are you running that are not playing well? What driver are you on? What are you using to overclock your cards? What clocks are you trying to run? 130% is pretty high unless you are trying to run 1400mhz or something. I'm running 1201-1250mhz with only 106% on stock bios. Skyn3t bios didn't work good for me when I tried so I went back to stock.


Sorry, I will provide more info.

The game is GTA 5. - frame dips down to the 20's during fast pace movements. They also fluctuate when looking straight at the ground.

I've put the clocks back to stock for now for the Cards. But they had a +400 on the core and a +500 on the mem. 130% using Skyn3t - Running Custom loop with 4 rads, Temps are sitting a 50deg C.
Latest Drivers.
Running 1080p @ 144hz
Recording the GPU usage In game: The core Clock is Maxing out on both cards. temps are great (50deg C odd 37 odd without overclock), Usage however, GPU Load ranges from 30-50%.
Ram: Still have 2gb to spare under load.
CPU: All cores 100%

Overclock Software is EVGA.


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Same happened with me and the Skyn3t bios. It dropped my voltage down from 1.150v to 1.050v with that bios. That right there is why I was getting lower scores in benches too and could not get the same stable overclock no matter what I did. I went back to my stock bios and went to water and everything is way better now. Try looking for a different bios I'd say.


Well, I think you know that w/ skyn3t's you have to manually adjust the voltage inline with core clock. Rakddon case sounds like those gpus throttling coz of something since he was @1.226V.

Could be power target or temperature ?


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cona*
> 
> Sorry, I will provide more info.
> 
> The game is GTA 5. - frame dips down to the 20's during fast pace movements. They also fluctuate when looking straight at the ground.
> 
> I've put the clocks back to stock for now for the Cards. But they had a +400 on the core and a +500 on the mem. 130% using Skyn3t - Running Custom loop with 4 rads, Temps are sitting a 50deg C.
> Latest Drivers.
> Running 1080p @ 144hz
> Recording the GPU usage In game: The core Clock is Maxing out on both cards. temps are great (50deg C odd 37 odd without overclock), Usage however GPU Load ranges from 30-50%.
> Ram: Still have 2gb to spare under load.
> CPU: All cores 100%
> 
> Overclock Software is EVGA.


Ok, now that helps a lot. I'm playing GTA V as well right now. I normally run a 1201mhz overclock on my 2 780ti's. I don't touch the memory. I have maxed out settings pretty much and running 2560x1440 res in that game. I have the Asus Swift 144hz monitor with G-sync. But with those settings I'm getting 110-144fps with G-sync and no V-sync.

Now here's what I noticed and might be the same for you in that game. When my cards were doing as said above, I decided to try a higher overclock and get the 110 fps up some so I'd stay more around 130-144 fps. With the 1201mhz overclock my cards were running around 92-100% utilization on both. NOW HERE'S THE CHANGE. I raised my overclock to 1241mhz on both and ran the same settings. Well my 110 fps low went up to about 125 - 144 now, but you would think my cards would still be hitting 95-100% utilization right? NOPE!! LOL. Now my cards were running at 75-85/90ish on utilization. THATS STRANGE!

So i'm not sure whats going on with that in the game but I'm getting such good performance with 2 cards and don't make much sense as to why your's would be so much lower.

What driver you using? I'm still using the 347.88 driver. I have not moved to the GTA V optimized 350.xx yet
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> Well, I think you know that w/ skyn3t's you have to manually adjust the voltage inline with core clock. Rakddon case sounds like those gpus throttling coz of something since he was @1.226V.
> 
> Could be power target or temperature ?


I did manually change my voltage with that bios to the same voltages I used for the same clock speeds. Even with applying the same voltage it took for me to use 1201mhz with stock bios, That was as high as my card would go on the skyn3t bios and the score was like 400points lower in Firestrike than with my stock bios at the same clocks and voltage.

Now from that point going up in voltage, higher than I ever did with stock. I could not get a stable overclock at all, even with going higher than 106% PL to as much as 118% PL and couldn't get a thing more out of the card. On stock bios I could get 1241 all day with less volts and way higher scores. That bios just didn't like working for me and I tried a lot with it. Temps on my card never touched 70c. was usually at 67c and that was with the evga ACX cooler running at 70%. Going higher fan to drop temp didn't help get higher clocks either?

Just went back. Ordered another 780ti for $360 shipped from Newegg and went to water







.. Not everyone will do that but I was going to look for a different one to try myself. Was just saying it didn't work out great for me and a few others have said similar.


----------



## cona

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Ok, now that helps a lot. I'm playing GTA V as well right now. I normally run a 1201mhz overclock on my 2 780ti's. I don't touch the memory. I have maxed out settings pretty much and running 2560x1440 res in that game. I have the Asus Swift 144hz monitor with G-sync. But with those settings I'm getting 110-144fps with G-sync and no V-sync.
> 
> Now here's what I noticed and might be the same for you in that game. When my cards were doing as said above, I decided to try a higher overclock and get the 110 fps up some so I'd stay more around 130-144 fps. With the 1201mhz overclock my cards were running around 92-100% utilization on both. NOW HERE'S THE CHANGE. I raised my overclock to 1241mhz on both and ran the same settings. Well my 110 fps low went up to about 125 - 144 now, but you would think my cards would still be hitting 95-100% utilization right? NOPE!! LOL. Now my cards were running at 75-85/90ish on utilization. THATS STRANGE!
> 
> So i'm not sure whats going on with that in the game but I'm getting such good performance with 2 cards and don't make much sense as to why your's would be so much lower.
> 
> What driver you using? I'm still using the 347.88 driver. I have not moved to the GTA V optimized 350.xx yet


Actually, you know what; This only really started happening on my second time playing this game. The first time I was fine, and I had the 347.88 driver. When I get home ill roll back to the 347.88 driver and see what happens. As Im running the new Driver right now.
If that makes no change ill have a muck around with the clocks.
Thanks for the response.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cona*
> 
> Actually, you know what; This only really started happening on my second time playing this game. The first time I was fine, and I had the 347.88 driver. When I get home ill roll back to the 347.88 driver and see what happens. As Im running the new Driver right now.
> If that makes no change ill have a muck around with the clocks.
> Thanks for the response.


No prob bud. I was going to try the new driver because I have SLI now and it was for GTA V, but for some reason I just stayed with this one because it's working so well and smooth. No need to switch for me. I do believe in the "don't fix what isn't broke" saying, especially with stuff like drivers and bios versions.


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cona*
> 
> Actually, you know what; This only really started happening on my second time playing this game. The first time I was fine, and I had the 347.88 driver. When I get home ill roll back to the 347.88 driver and see what happens. As Im running the new Driver right now.
> If that makes no change ill have a muck around with the clocks.
> Thanks for the response.


There are some guys on the nvidia forums saying the latest driver is broken even with GTA V and especially with gsync .
Roll back to your last stable driver and u should be sweet ?


----------



## Hambone07si

Here's another run with Heaven. Looped once, then ran benchmark so twice through with these settings. Maxes the cards out the whole time. This is with +.037mv and +65mhz (1201mhz core) . Someone asked what Hardware info said now. Ambient is 69 as on now with this test going. 46c max temps on both.


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cona*
> 
> Hey guys, quick question.
> 
> I have 2 GTX 780ti's in SLI. I have been getting quite poor performance with some games, such as my gpu's never hitting more than 50% usage.
> I have a 4670k - which is a ****ty OCer and is not stable at anything Higher than stock clocks. So my question is, Are my cards being bottlenecked by my CPU?


depends on the game, my mate has a i5 3470 @ 3.8-4ghz and a 970, hits cpu limiting in gta5.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> I did manually change my voltage with that bios to the same voltages I used for the same clock speeds. Even with applying the same voltage it took for me to use 1201mhz with stock bios, That was as high as my card would go on the skyn3t bios and the score was like 400points lower in Firestrike than with my stock bios at the same clocks and voltage.
> 
> Now from that point going up in voltage, higher than I ever did with stock. I could not get a stable overclock at all, even with going higher than 106% PL to as much as 118% PL and couldn't get a thing more out of the card. On stock bios I could get 1241 all day with less volts and way higher scores. That bios just didn't like working for me and I tried a lot with it. Temps on my card never touched 70c. was usually at 67c and that was with the evga ACX cooler running at 70%. Going higher fan to drop temp didn't help get higher clocks either?
> 
> Just went back. Ordered another 780ti for $360 shipped from Newegg and went to water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Not everyone will do that but I was going to look for a different one to try myself. Was just saying it didn't work out great for me and a few others have said similar.


hey bud, just to let you know I still owe you that bios and it's still on my radar. I just don't have access to my rig probably until sunday. There's no guarantee that it'll work well with your card but I think it's worth a try.


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> I'm using the bios posted here http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/13920#post_23075859
> 
> It's designed for reference evga superclocked cards and it defaults to 1.212v at load without running any extra software. I think it would work great with your waterblocked cards.. in fact I've recently ordered an ek block for my card so I'll be trying that soon =)


Hambone07si, now that you are custom cooling the acx cards maybe try this bios.. also the reason for your cards running hotter with skynet and less than 100% power usage is because skynet bios changes the default power limit to 300w to help with throttling.

This bios has no boost, 300w default - 350w max power limit (good for those still aircooling vrms) and defaults to 1.212 at load, with the ability to set a negative offset down to 1.137v with idle etc being the nvidia spec still. It works well with nvidia inspector, you can set clocks and voltage and have them set silently on startup with no need to run any extra software.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> hey bud, just to let you know I still owe you that bios and it's still on my radar. I just don't have access to my rig probably until sunday. There's no guarantee that it'll work well with your card but I think it's worth a try.


Cool, thanks man! I'm really not to concerned with a new bios as of now. I was trying to squeeze at much performance out of the 1 780ti as I have a 2560x1440 monitor. After flashing the bios to the Skyn3t and seeing how my card performed, I went back and just ordered a 2nd card. Both cards will run at 1254mhz through all my tests and benckmarks, but I don't even run them there now. I'm using a +65mhz and now +0.00v, stock volts for each card. That gets me a 1201mhz core clock on both and they do not throttle at all and now with the G10's / H55's (tested many ways) , I am happy with my final setup. With a ambient temp of 68/69 degrees I get a load temp while benching of 45c and then gaming for a few hours only hit 43c max on both cards. 1201mhz on 2 780ti's is pretty much enough for me now and I'm happy with it. I will just let them run nice and cool, system runs nice and quiet while gaming, silent when not gaming with just turning down my fan controller real quick. I would say I'm pretty much done with my setup for now, besides changing some fans around just a little. I may go push / pull on the H110 with 2 more corsair 140mm fans that I added to it already. The 140mm's run at 100% the whole time just off the psu and can't be heard so I may add 2 more. Push pull helped a lot on the H55's so can't be to bad for the H110 too.

I appreciate the offer and time, but you don't really need to go through any trouble for me now. Not sure I will even flash them again even if you did give me a magical bios to use







HA!

Just checked the temps of my VRMs and Memory on the back of my 780ti's after mounting the G10's and H55's. Here's what the temps show on the back side, the bottom side with the stock vrm / memory plate the highest temp I seen was only 50c with the G10 fan blowing on it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> Hambone07si, now that you are custom cooling the acx cards maybe try this bios.. also the reason for your cards running hotter with skynet and less than 100% power usage is because skynet bios changes the default power limit to 300w to help with throttling.
> 
> This bios has no boost, 300w default - 350w max power limit (good for those still aircooling vrms) and defaults to 1.212 at load, with the ability to set a negative offset down to 1.137v with idle etc being the nvidia spec still. It works well with nvidia inspector, you can set clocks and voltage and have them set silently on startup with no need to run any extra software.


I may give that a try. I do like the boost tho. It's nice that when you aren't at full power limit, the cards will clock up even more on there own.


----------



## Anateus

What are the averags clocks for skynet bios ref PCBs? I got mine up to 1320 core under water and 1212mV, cant go further. Is that a good OC?


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Ok, now that helps a lot. I'm playing GTA V as well right now. I normally run a 1201mhz overclock on my 2 780ti's. I don't touch the memory. I have maxed out settings pretty much and running 2560x1440 res in that game. I have the Asus Swift 144hz monitor with G-sync. But with those settings I'm getting 110-144fps with G-sync and no V-sync.
> 
> Now here's what I noticed and might be the same for you in that game. When my cards were doing as said above, I decided to try a higher overclock and get the 110 fps up some so I'd stay more around 130-144 fps. With the 1201mhz overclock my cards were running around 92-100% utilization on both. NOW HERE'S THE CHANGE. I raised my overclock to 1241mhz on both and ran the same settings. Well my 110 fps low went up to about 125 - 144 now, but you would think my cards would still be hitting 95-100% utilization right? NOPE!! LOL. Now my cards were running at 75-85/90ish on utilization. THATS STRANGE!
> 
> So i'm not sure whats going on with that in the game but I'm getting such good performance with 2 cards and don't make much sense as to why your's would be so much lower.


It sounds like you could be CPU necked, as if you were GPU necked the increased frequency ought to hike your utilization up to 99%. It's been my understanding that whenever there is a drop in frame-rate yet the cards aren't fully utilized that the bottleneck is the CPU or poor / non-existent optimization, i.e. hyper-threading (not sure about OpenIV but so far like only the Crytek engine has proper multi-threading support, which multi-core processors really benefit from, especially those with 6 and 8 cores etc., this is what is really exciting about DX12 aside from stackable VRAM).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Here's another run with Heaven. Looped once, then ran benchmark so twice through with these settings. Maxes the cards out the whole time. This is with +.037mv and +65mhz (1201mhz core) . Someone asked what Hardware info said now. Ambient is 69 as on now with this test going. 46c max temps on both.


So I guess the "overvoltage" feature in Precision X actually works! I'm seeing a full 1.212V, actually sometimes 1.225V is being reported! I'm not sure if this is a reporting error or if I'm somehow getting away with 1.225V. I might try dialing the voltage back to +0 from +75mV and see if this does anything for my temps and try to find the highest OC I can get away with without overvoltage. Not that my temps are anything to worry about to be honest, I'm just curious, as the Skyn3t vbios has my cards running a good 5-6C hotter at the same clocks and there really isn't a significant increase in voltage with that vbios, although there is no longer dynamic boost etc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Just checked the temps of my VRMs and Memory on the back of my 780ti's after mounting the G10's and H55's. Here's what the temps show on the back side, the bottom side with the stock vrm / memory plate the highest temp I seen was only 50c with the G10 fan blowing on it.
> 
> I may give that a try. I do like the boost tho. It's nice that when you aren't at full power limit, the cards will clock up even more on there own.


I like how you superimposed the temperature data onto the image of your GPU, how did you accomplish that? How about reading the temps, did you do that with an IR Thermometer?


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> What are the averags clocks for skynet bios ref PCBs? I got mine up to 1320 core under water and 1212mV, cant go further. Is that a good OC?


Yeah that is really impressive considering the highest I seem to reliably go with my reference PCB's at 1.212V is 1254 MHz. I've made it through 1267MHz before but will usually get a driver display failure about 50% of the time and I am certain to get one in games. I also get more artifacts at 1267 vs. 1254Mhz, where I hardly get any if at all. If youre 1320Mhz on reference PCB youve either won the silicon lottery or its because youre fully under water or a combination of both.

I'm curious to actually see how how I can go, although I've tried before, sometimes different drivers will allow a higher OC. I don't believe I've pushed 1267 or 1279 on the current driver, 347.52.

I will say however that my Firestrike GPU score went from 24,5XX down to 23,2XX with the same clocks solely from going from 337.88 to 347.52. (link in signature). A loss of over 1k points is a pretty big deal. I have no idea what is going on with Nvidia's driver quality assurance.

Update:

Well it passed Firestrike with the core at 1280 MHz, (1136 core displayed, which is +130 over the base 1006 and 1280 "boost" instead of 1150) of the ACX vbios) and there were no artifacts, however it still produced a rather lack-luster score. I don't know what the hell is going on 2x 780 Ti at 1300MHz should be around 25k GPU in Firestrike. These new drivers suck, can anyone else corroborate?

I'm gonna go do some stability testing with Valley and Heaven and if it holds I might even try for 1293 MHz...

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3118847

Update:

At least I'm back to breaking 10k in Firestrike Extreme! Still stable, going to run Valley for a bit before trying to go higher. I think the newer driver is allowing a higher OC yet with lower scores lol.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6664919

Update:

Well it just survived the fully length of Valley, albeit with one or two subtle artifacts. I then tried adding another 26MHz (+13 rule) making for 1306MHz and terminated the run only a few minutes into it as there were moderate artifacts.

Temps didn't exceed 47C primary and secondary for the 1280Mhz run. I'll keep it here and see if it's stable in games.

I actually need every MHz I can get as 3D Vision @ 2560x1440 has my utilization at 99% across both cards the majority of the time.


----------



## Anateus

Could anyone tell me how to work with power level? I've got it set at 100%, but I see some poeple put it higher (101-110%)


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Could anyone tell me how to work with power level? I've got it set at 100%, but I see some poeple put it higher (101-110%)


You can probably safely get away with 120% (surely more as youre under water). There was a discussion about this a few months ago in this thread, try the search function with terms: "power level" etc. only for this thread.

There are a few considerations, I could be mistaken but I believe the percentage is a multiplier of the default TDP, so if default TDP for reference GK110 is 275 W then 150% will be bringing 413 W through your card (275 W +137.5 W). If you have a single 780 Ti you need to do some math to figure out whether or not your PSU is up to snuff, if you have a 500W PSU it might not be, same goes for 780 Ti SLI, you might have been ok with an 850W PSU but if youre channeling 150% wattage youre going to now need at minimum a 1kW PSU. And even then, running your PSU at the ragged edge will deteriorate it's life expectancy, i.e. total system load being 800W and you have an 850W PSU (like the author is doing lol). I should actually have a 1kW PSU but in hindsight my system was initially a single GPU system and I had only settled on an 850W PSU should I ever decide to add a second 780 Ti down the road (which I did 2 months later lol).

I think the only reason to raise the power-limit is if there are issues with throttling that isn't temperature related while under load. If youre not seeing this phenomenon then I wouldn't worry about pushing more than 106-120%, there is no reason to.

Standard ACX vbios allows 106%, which is where I have it and I don't have any issues (even at 1280MHz). You really don't need any more power unless youre pushing over 1300MHz, which you happen to be doing. I would try 120% and not much further and only if youre seeing weird non-temperature throttling behavior.

Anyone reading this who isn't under water and wants to play around with PL above 106% has a death wish, and that includes everyone with a hybrid cooling solution such as myself. VRM's get REAL hot above 106%.


----------



## vulcan78

Update:

Holy cow, I think I've learned something looking up information on overclocking with Power Target! Up until now I had the following in my OSD via Precision X and Hwinfo64:

FPS
GPU 0: Temp, core load, memory load
GPU 1: Temp, core load, memory load
CPU: Temp (highest core), load

It never occurred to me that I would actually be at the point where I would be seeing throttling due to insufficient power and therefore I figured 99% was whatever the frequency I had set it to. I now have the actual frequency in the OSD. I just read this post here, second down by Nikoli707:

_if you dont add voltage, your classy is running at 1.150v on the core. thats proabably good for 1200mhz plus or minus. and just so you know, you will have no problems maxing out the voltage slider in precision. i prefer msi afterburner as it has more features and can be modded but in your case precision is fine. dont worry about adding voltage, the highest setting the slider will allow is 1.212v core and thats nothing to a classified gk110.

if you want to get a skynet custom bios you can unlock 1.35v core, disable boost altogether, and allow a power target of 200%, up from the normal 115%. open up your case and switch the bios selector over to the ln2 bios to unlock the stock 115% power target, and that bios would be the one you would want to flash if you decide you want to.

for my classified ive benched at 1.28v core at 1375mhz and 1.70v memory at 1750mhz. but my daily overclock for gaming in afterburner is 1.212v core for 1300mhz core and 1600mhz memory._

http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-2057914/attempting-overclock-evga-gtx-780-classified.html

And just fired up Heaven with the clocks at +130 core / 300 memory, 106% power and right off the bat what was happening was neither the primary nor secondary was holding 1280MHz, which is being registered as max frequency in Hwinfo64, they were going back and forth between 1267 and 1254! So as a matter of fact, I could actually be suffering from power throttling at 106%! Yes you definitely need to run more than 106% at 1320MHz! This might explain whey I am seeing lower scores in Firestrike, it might not be the driver, I can't remember if the run in my signature was done on the Skyn3t vbios back when I myself had Power Target at 120%. This might also go some way in explaining the perceived stability with default voltage, the GPU's aren't actually sustaining higher clocks as the power restriction is throttling them back down to 1254 and even 1241MHz!

Well the good news and bad news is that I suppose I now need to flash back to the Skyn3t vbios so I can enjoy higher sustained clocks by way of adequate Power Target. The bad news is that my cards run 5-6C hotter on that vbios and I will lose the boost feature and may be possibly flirting with disaster as I am not fully under water. Good news is that my replacement 92mm fan, which reportedly flows twice as much air should be arriving sometime next week which should help a bit keeping the VRM's cool.

Update:

Valley showing 99% utilization yet primary is at 1241 and secondary 1254 LOL! Going to flash to the Skyn3 vbios and up the Power Target until this is resolved.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> What are the averags clocks for skynet bios ref PCBs? I got mine up to 1320 core under water and 1212mV, cant go further. Is that a good OC?


my best 780ti so far: 1345mhz @1.212v,regardless of the bios i use (skyn3t or stock evga).

@Hambone07si ok no problem man. Just ping me in case you'd want it.


----------



## Rakddon

so i have decided to revert back to my original vBios which successfully flashed but now i do not get GPU boost and my benchmarks are still low.

is there anything i need to do?

maybe a step by step?

so dissapointed, i shouldnt have flash skyn3t's bios at all and just used the PC as intended.

Please help.

Do i need to uninstall n reinstall anything?


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> my best 780ti so far: 1345mhz @1.212v,regardless of the bios i use (skyn3t or stock evga).
> 
> @Hambone07si ok no problem man. Just ping me in case you'd want it.


Someone won the silicon lottery!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rakddon*
> 
> so i have decided to revert back to my original vBios which successfully flashed but now i do not get GPU boost and my benchmarks are still low.
> 
> is there anything i need to do?
> 
> maybe a step by step?
> 
> so dissapointed, i shouldnt have flash skyn3t's bios at all and just used the PC as intended.
> 
> Please help.
> 
> Do i need to uninstall n reinstall anything?


We need more information.

This may be a silly question but did you restart the computer? A flash doesn't actually go through until you restart the computer.

If this isn't the problem we also need more information, please describe "GPU Boost" not working. What variant of 780 Ti are you using, what are the boost clocks and are you seeing said boost clocks?

Please provide benchmarks so that we can have a look at them.


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> What are the averags clocks for skynet bios ref PCBs? I got mine up to 1320 core under water and 1212mV, cant go further. Is that a good OC?


I run 1345 core, 1950 memory @ 1.162V on my EVGA SC, power target set at 120%. Just ran Firestrike and max power target was 104.3%. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6666671


----------



## vulcan78

Well I've second thoughts about upping the Power Target, I'm not 100% confident that my PSU (RM850) is up to snuff with PT on both the cards at say 115-120%.

http://forums.evga.com/OVERCLOCKING-EVGA-GTX-780-Ti-Dual-Classified-w-ACX-Cooling-m2219327.aspx

Although currently the power consumption should only be around 320W with a comparable OC:

http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/graphics/62733-evga-geforce-gtx-780-ti-superclocked-acx/?page=11

I don't know that the risk is worth it as my CPU is also pulling 160W under full load (Prime95) but load seldom exceeds 30% in games. I don't have a whole lot of PSU head-room if the CPU and both GPU's are all humming along at full load:

320
320
160

800W

And there is the issue of VRM temps being unmanageable, increased temps in general, and the fact that I am seeing artifacts at 1267, noticeably so at 1280MHz which I don't believe increasing the PT or voltage will alleviate. At 1254MHz I happen to be at the limit of my cards, in terms of being as high as possible without artifacts, PSU head-room, and the limits of my current cooling solution (Kraken G10).

For an idea what additional voltage does to VRM temps with a non-reference cooling mid-plate mated to the Kraken G10 have a look here:






You'll see an 18C difference at the bottom.

So in sum, I'm pretty much done tinkering around with my cards, the minuscule amount of performance that remains hidden in them (26MHz with artifacts?) isn't worth the risk.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> I run 1345 core, 1950 memory @ 1.162V on my EVGA SC, power target set at 120%. Just ran Firestrike and max power target was 104.3%. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6666671


Lol, no that card's a dud, but as a true friend I will give you one of mine in exchange.









Seriously though, do you get artifacts in games?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> I run 1345 core, 1950 memory @ 1.162V on my EVGA SC, power target set at 120%. Just ran Firestrike and max power target was 104.3%. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6666671


which bios are you using? Gpu score seems a little low for 1345. Not that it matters a lot though.i just noticed it since youposted fs score


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Lol, no that card's a dud, but as a true friend I will give you one of mine in exchange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, do you get artifacts in games?


I'll gladly swap you mine for both of yours, I'll even throw in my waterblock.









It's been rock solid for over a year, no artifacts or anything. My temps are really low though, average idle is ~25C and load I see 32-36C most of the time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> which bios are you using? Gpu score seems a little low for 1345. Not that it matters a lot though.i just noticed it since youposted fs score


I've got whichever Skynet BIOS was out when I got the card last year in April. I honestly haven't messed with it since I got it, is there a better BIOS I should be using? I don't really benchmark much but that score was on a fresh Windows 8.1 install w/ the latest Nvidia drivers and all my normal background programs running. Not sure if that matters.


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Same happened with me and the Skyn3t bios. It dropped my voltage down from 1.150v to 1.050v with that bios. That right there is why I was getting lower scores in benches too and could not get the same stable overclock no matter what I did. I went back to my stock bios and went to water and everything is way better now. Try looking for a different bios I'd say.


I used to use the same bios you tried hambone, the problem with that one was that you had to use the voltage tuner app from precision x 4.2.1 for the voltages to actually set properly with it. This is not the case with the skynet bios I posted about earlier, that one defaults to 1.212v for me. Also worth noting that when you switch between boost and non-boost bios you need to use direct driver uninstaller in safe mode to remove the driver, then reinstall it after restarting into normal mode.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> I'll gladly swap you mine for both of yours, I'll even throw in my waterblock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been rock solid for over a year, no artifacts or anything. My temps are really low though, average idle is ~25C and load I see 32-36C most of the time.
> I've got whichever Skynet BIOS was out when I got the card last year in April. I honestly haven't messed with it since I got it, is there a better BIOS I should be using? I don't really benchmark much but that score was on a fresh Windows 8.1 install w/ the latest Nvidia drivers and all my normal background programs running. Not sure if that matters.


LOL! Amazing temps and your avatar is hilarious, I think I lost about 5 minutes of my life trying to figure out how it was made lol. Infinite loop!

Do you think increasing the voltage or Power Target will alleviate artifacts? I'm almost tempted to try the Skyn3t vbios again. I'm just curious if upping the PT and voltage will alleviate artifacts and allow me to push for 1300 MHz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> I used to use the same bios you tried hambone, the problem with that one was that you had to use the voltage tuner app from precision x 4.2.1 for the voltages to actually set properly with it. This is not the case with the skynet bios I posted about earlier, that one defaults to 1.212v for me. Also worth noting that when you switch between boost and non-boost bios you need to use direct driver uninstaller in safe mode to remove the driver, then reinstall it after restarting into normal mode.


What? Are you serious? Damn I'm hesitant to flash back to the Skyn3t vbios now. I've never heard of having to re-install drivers with DDU in safe-mode simply going between default and Skyn3t vbios, can someone else confirm?


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> What? Are you serious? Damn I'm hesitant to flash back to the Skyn3t vbios now. I've never heard of having to re-install drivers with DDU in safe-mode simply going between default and Skyn3t vbios, can someone else confirm?


Eh, a year ago people in this thread would trip over themselves to tell you about using that px and to remove the driver after flashing, most of those guys seem to have moved on I guess.

It's not like safe mode driver removal is hard or complicated or unheard of.. it's used by people with radeons / laptops to change driver versions as they don't have a good normal un/installer and things break sometimes when changing normally. With skynet it's not always necessary but it's an easy way to ensure the transition works properly every time.. and you only have to do it when you had the driver installed already and changed the way the bios works for boost and voltage control.


----------



## broadbandaddict

I ran Heaven, how is this score? Also is there a reason it only used 90% of my power target?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> LOL! Amazing temps and your avatar is hilarious, I think I lost about 5 minutes of my life trying to figure out how it was made lol. Infinite loop!
> 
> Do you think increasing the voltage or Power Target will alleviate artifacts? I'm almost tempted to try the Skyn3t vbios again. I'm just curious if upping the PT and voltage will alleviate artifacts and allow me to push for 1300 MHz.


Thanks, I saw it on Reddit the other day and thought it was hilarious.

Are you running 1.212V? The 780 Ti SC doesn't go above that without volt modding, increasing power target could help but only if it is already hitting the max.


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Do you think increasing the voltage or Power Target will alleviate artifacts? I'm almost tempted to try the Skyn3t vbios again. I'm just curious if upping the PT and voltage will alleviate artifacts and allow me to push for 1300 MHz.
> What? Are you serious? Damn I'm hesitant to flash back to the Skyn3t vbios now. I've never heard of having to re-install drivers with DDU in safe-mode simply going between default and Skyn3t vbios, can someone else confirm?


In my case it didn't, still get the same artifacts in valley above 1254MHz with stock bios (1.175V) or w/ skyn3t's (1.212V). That's why I'm reverting to gigabyte's bios (though modyfied it). Like Occam said, only increase PT if your GPU is throttling.

Some say, driver and (or) oc utility could get corrupted after flashing bios.

I always reinstalled driver & oc utility after flashing bios, better safe than sorry I guess


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> I ran Heaven, how is this score? Also is there a reason it only used 90% of my power target?
> 
> 
> Thanks, I saw it on Reddit the other day and thought it was hilarious.
> 
> Are you running 1.212V? The 780 Ti SC doesn't go above that without volt modding, increasing power target could help but only if it is already hitting the max.


no it doesn't matter really. Won't be significant in gaming. Not sure about your heaven score. any chance you measured the voltage via dmm? or sometimes what you've set on px is close to actual.I wouldn't trust gpuz reading especially during load.


----------



## Anateus

Btw is there any sense in comparing ungine scores? At least 3dmark gives reliable scores, while ungine gives me a different score every time I run it. Especially when I get some 0,1s freeze during scene change, got my min. fps down to 5 (from 30-40) and my score was lowered by quite many pts.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Btw is there any sense in comparing ungine scores? At least 3dmark gives reliable scores, while ungine gives me a different score every time I run it. Especially when I get some 0,1s freeze during scene change, got my min. fps down to 5 (from 30-40) and my score was lowered by quite many pts.


for me, 3dmark just gives more granularity and can isolate gpu from cpu better. But when it comes to oc stability, unigine tests will usually fail unstable oc quickly than fs would. I can run higher clocks on fs, both nvidia and amd cards, that won't complete a heaven/valley run unless i clock down.


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> no it doesn't matter really. Won't be significant in gaming. Not sure about your heaven score. any chance you measured the voltage via dmm? or sometimes what you've set on px is close to actual.I wouldn't trust gpuz reading especially during load.


Is that with a multimeter, cause I did not. I've always just set it in software, how hard is it to read the voltage with a multimeter? I don't want to void my warranty or take the block off.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> Eh, a year ago people in this thread would trip over themselves to tell you about using that px and to remove the driver after flashing, most of those guys seem to have moved on I guess.
> 
> It's not like safe mode driver removal is hard or complicated or unheard of.. it's used by people with radeons / laptops to change driver versions as they don't have a good normal un/installer and things break sometimes when changing normally. With skynet it's not always necessary but it's an easy way to ensure the transition works properly every time.. and you only have to do it when you had the driver installed already and changed the way the bios works for boost and voltage control.


Well now that memory serves me this is the second time in the past few weeks that I've gone back and forth between the original ACX vbios ans Skyn3t without re-installing the Display Driver with DDU in safe-mode. I'm not seeing weird clock limiting behavior. Maybe this issue was isolated to certain drivers, or certain vbios' or certain OS or a combination thereof. I'm back on Skyn3t now and its humming along without any issues.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> I ran Heaven, how is this score? Also is there a reason it only used 90% of my power target?
> 
> 
> Thanks, I saw it on Reddit the other day and thought it was hilarious.
> 
> Are you running 1.212V? The 780 Ti SC doesn't go above that without volt modding, increasing power target could help but only if it is already hitting the max.


I was running the max of the ACX vbios but I am now back on the Skyn3t as I had to satisfy my curiosity first-hand and well, increasing voltage and PT does absolutely nothing for alleviating artifacts. I tried the voltage Skyn3t baseline, between 1.225 and 1.235 registered and PT at 115% and even 120%. I did learn some very interesting thing in the process though so it was not all for naught, that weird throttling behavior that I thought was related to PT? Completely gone with the Skyn3t vbios with power target still at 106% with the clocks at 1254MHz (my limit before artifacts).

In fact I've fine tuned the Skyn3t vbios to provide what seems to be the best of both worlds. I've dialed back the voltage 30mV (it only hits 1.212-1.219v), kept PT at 106% (apparently this is adequate for 1254MHz) and so far preliminary testing has only shown a negligible increase in avg. temps, i.e. I'm seeing +2-3C increase previously Skyn3t vbios with standard voltage at a registered 1.235V resulted in an increase of 5-6C.

I think the weird throttling behavior was a result of the dynamic boost function inherent in the default Kepler vbios, ACX included.

What it was doing was, say I had the clocks at 1254MHz (+130 core for ACX vbios, making for 1110 core before boost) in Heaven and Valley the clocks would constantly dip back down 3 multiples of 13, sitting at 1215MHz nearly the entire time lol! I mean, it's not a whole lot, but it is nearly half of 100MHz at least 3FPS in the grand scheme of things. Different programs and games exhibited different behavior, for example, during 3DMark Firestrike it would only do drop down to 1241 from 1254, making the issue seem less substantial than it is (solely going by this bench one would conclude that there is no performance difference between a standard Boost vbios and non-boost as can be seen in the following benches) In Heaven and Valley and playing Shadows of Mordor it would dip down 39MHz and stay there.

So gauging the actual performance improvement of the Skyn3t vbios needs to be accomplished with benchmarks that induce this boost throttling behavior and the Unigine benchmarks do exactly this, dropping my clocks 39MHz, whereas Firestrike only drops them 13MHz. I could swear Shadows of Mordor feels faster, I even revisited a particular locale that is really demanding, The Port of Nurn, especially when it is raining at at night; previously I was seeing 47 FPS in this location and now I am seeing 52-53 FPS. There may be likely other variables that are impossible to eliminate but to me this is a decent rough indication. The Shadows of Mordor benchmark itself is problematic as I am seeing an avg. of 60FPS (V-Sync limited) with a dip down to 48 FPS (an explosion half-way through, if youve done the benchmark you know what I'm talking about) that isn't actually GPU related but CPU related. I am seeing this level of performance in 3D at 2560x1440 with all of the settings on Ultra except Texture quality and Shadows, I even have Tesselation and Motion Blur on and turned up, anti-aliasing is only at 2 or 4x.

The ony drawback to the non-boost behavior of the Skyn3t vbios that I can tell is that if load exceeds a certain threshold the clocks will go to max and stay there. For example, while I'm typing this I'm playing a 1080p video via MPC (Media Player Classic), between Google Chrome and this video the indicated load is 15% (15% of 324MHz lol) and the clocks are at 324MHz, which is what we want. But ANY kind of load, say any video game, and the clocks shoot up to max and stay there. I don't really have an issue with this as I've already reduced the voltage but that is my observation.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> In my case it didn't, still get the same artifacts in valley above 1254MHz with stock bios (1.175V) or w/ skyn3t's (1.212V). That's why I'm reverting to gigabyte's bios (though modyfied it). Like Occam said, only increase PT if your GPU is throttling.
> 
> Some say, driver and (or) oc utility could get corrupted after flashing bios.
> 
> I always reinstalled driver & oc utility after flashing bios, better safe than sorry I guess


See above, I'm no longer sure PT is the culprit of throttling under 1254MHz. It's the Boost feature.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Btw is there any sense in comparing ungine scores? At least 3dmark gives reliable scores, while ungine gives me a different score every time I run it. Especially when I get some 0,1s freeze during scene change, got my min. fps down to 5 (from 30-40) and my score was lowered by quite many pts.


If youve read the above, this was something else that I discovered in the process of a second examination of the Skyn3t vbios vs. a standard GK110 Boost vbios, I HAVE NEVER, EVER, HAD A TWO BENCHES THAT WERE EXACTLY THE SAME UNTIL NOW.

The reason, I believe, for the inconsistency in benches is that the Boost function is all over the place, it depends on how the algorithm down-clocks which will lead to different GPU scores. If it spends less time, for whatever reason (it can't be temperature in my case, I assure you, the temps during the last Firestrike didn't exceed 40C lol!) at higher clocks and more 39 or even 52MHz lower than you have it set at youre going to get a lower GPU score. With the Skyn3t vbios, it just sits at whatever you have it set to and that's it, completely eliminating a primary factor in inconsistent bench results.

Check it out, two completely different benches with the exact same score LOL! (First bench was with PT at 106%, second at 120%, I wanted to see power starvation was a limiting factor , in this particular instance it wasn't, for me 106% is adequate at 1254MHz, although I must note that YPMV [Your Performance May Vary] in this regard as the cooler the less current is required for stability and performance and I'm partially under water with full-load temps of 50C, not the 85C I would be seeing on air with similar load).

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4613992

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4613947

(Having a second look there is actually minor variation in GPU and CPU scores, but still, I've never seen this level of consistency on the standard Boost vbios, usually scores vary wildly)


----------



## VeritronX

Thing is, boost works based on temp and pt. The main thing you seem to be missing is that 100% pt is not the same amount of power on these bios, stock 100% = 250w 106% = 265w.. skynet 100% = 300w 106% = 318w. skynet 106% = stock 127%.

The main point of using skynet is to make the gpu do what you set it to every time, and loosen limits on power and voltage to help with that. The card also pauses slightly when changing speed or voltage and this is prevented with skynet bios.. the card will always give you the fastest, most consistent performance and you set how high it goes yourself.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> Thing is, boost works based on temp and pt. The main thing you seem to be missing is that 100% pt is not the same amount of power on these bios, stock 100% = 250w 106% = 265w.. skynet 100% = 300w 106% = 318w. skynet 106% = stock 127%.
> 
> The main point of using skynet is to make the gpu do what you set it to every time, and loosen limits on power and voltage to help with that. The card also pauses slightly when changing speed or voltage and this is prevented with skynet bios.. the card will always give you the fastest, most consistent performance and you set how high it goes yourself.


I did not know this. Thanks point this out.







Hmmm, so to get PT back down to the default vbios' 106% what would that be on the Skyn3t vbios? This way we an eliminate PT as a variable.

1% = 3W with Skyn3t?

So 90% on Skyn3t = 270W?

Update:

Well I tried 90% and the primary GPU was at ~1100 MHz! Secondary seemed unaffected and stayed at 1254MHz in Valley.

So yes, PT is definitely still a variable. I apologize for the confusion, I had no idea the PT percentages changed between default and Skyn3t vbios.

I suppose I will simply stay at 320W.

I also tried no memory overclock to see if it would allow me to increase the core overclock and it didn't seem to make a difference, I get some artifacts at 1267 and moderate artifacts at 1280MHz in Valley, irrespective of whether or not I have the voltage at 1.212 or 1.235, in fact, it seemed that greater voltage seemed to make the artifacts slightly worse. Increasing PT to 115% (Skyn3t multiplier) didn't seem to help either.

I guess I have mediocre overclockers or running these benches in 3D Vision is really introducing a level of strain above that of 2D. Running Valley with 3D Vision disabled and I'm getting weird behavior, like the FPS not going up to the refresh rate limited 120 FPS even though utilization is like 90% etc. at 110 FPS so it's nearly impossible to induce the same level of load.


----------



## VeritronX

to be exact, the closest would be 88%. I don't know why you want to do that though, half the point of using skynet is to be able to give the gpu enough power to prevent throttling while overclocked. 780ti's can hit throttling on stock bios at 106% without any overclocking =/


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> to be exact, the closest would be 88%. I don't know why you want to do that though, half the point of using skynet is to be able to give the gpu enough power to prevent throttling while overclocked. 780ti's can hit throttling on stock bios at 106% without any overclocking =/


Yeah I just tried 100% Skyn3t (300W) and I was still seeing throttling behavior, albeit extremely limited (a few dips down to 1240 from 1253 on the primary in Valley) but I also saw a few artifacts as well which has me revisiting the possible relationship between PT and artifacting? There were next to zero artifacts at 106% PT Skyn3t at 1254MHz in Valley. I don't know what's going on. Increasing PT to 115% Skyn3t and I still was getting artifacts at 1267MHz. Maybe they were fluke artifacts and not related to PT at all.

So I guess I will stay at 106% Skyn3t, 320W isn't that big of a deal, especially considering they are at 1254Mhz and that certain variants get up to 400W+, I've even heard north of 500W (780 Ti Classified) at anything over 1300MHz!

Well I suppose I'm officially back on the Skynet band-wagon, that last valley run only got my voltage up to 1.206V, most of the time it was under 1.2V; I turned voltage down 3 levels in Precision X, from what an indicated "1.212" which translates into an actual 1.238 somehow to "1.187" which translates into a max of 1.212 (at least according to Hwinfo64, I do have a DMM, but am not about to completely disassemble the GPU's to take the back-plates off to measure, not that I even know where the contacts are).

Temps are about 3C higher with the reduced voltage on the Skyn3t vbios vs. 5-6C higher at an indicated 1.238V. I think this is a nice compromise between heat and performance. I'll probably keep it like this until I upgrade sometime in 2016, either to Pascal or I might even switch to AMD considering the primary reason I'm with Nvidia is the driver quality and 3D Vision, both of which are becoming / have become "Legacy Features". No point in paying a price premium for hardware that is outperformed by AMD equivalent (390x is estimated to be faster than GM200 yet $550 instead of $1k for example)

http://wccftech.com/amd-r9-390x-nvidia-gtx-980ti-titanx-benchmarks/


----------



## Hambone07si

well now that I have my pc hooked up to my 65" tv @1080p playing GTA V, overclocking is not needed at all. my gpu's are only running at 600mhz 30-32c with the game maxed out because of V-sync and 60hz. Guess I don't need anywhere near this much power once on 1080p LOL. All good tho


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> Is that with a multimeter, cause I did not. I've always just set it in software, how hard is it to read the voltage with a multimeter? I don't want to void my warranty or take the block off.


that's fine. There should be a few test points depending on the card though it's not worth the trouble of you have waterblock/backplate. Gpuz reading is always off.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> well now that I have my pc hooked up to my 65" tv @1080p playing GTA V, overclocking is not needed at all. my gpu's are only running at 600mhz 30-32c with the game maxed out because of V-sync and 60hz. Guess I don't need anywhere near this much power once on 1080p LOL. All good tho


Wow, and 60 FPS is still pretty damn smooth! Do you have the settings turned up? Like draw distance etc.?


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Wow, and 60 FPS is still pretty damn smooth! Do you have the settings turned up? Like draw distance etc.?


everything is maxed, and 4x Msaa and txaa, draw distance as far as before maxing out the Vram and yeah, still looks great at only 60 fps.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> everything is maxed, and 4x Msaa and txaa, draw distance as far as before maxing out the Vram and yeah, still looks great at only 60 fps.


Damn, yeah the 780 Ti is still a very strong and capable card, especially overclocked. I don't see any reason to upgrade to GM200 or AMD equivalent unless one is simply chasing numbers or is pushing 4K. These kids getting Titan X to drive 1080p are completely out of their minds.

Although 4k is ridiculously demanding, do you think it could be done with 780 Ti SLI or is Titan X SLI really justified?

http://www.gamespot.com/articles/rockstar-giving-away-gta-5-themed-one-of-a-kind-de/1100-6426733/

Edit: I think the 3GB of VRAM would actually be a serious choke-point at 4k. I think 6GB would be ideal.

Edit:

Well here's Crysis 3 at 4k with what I think are settings turned up (menu is in German) with a quad-core CPU at 3.5GHz (performance would be better with more cores, Crysis 3 is one of the few games that has proper multi-threading) and a pair of 780 Ti K|NGP|N (check out those temps lol).






45 FPS average


----------



## vulcan78

Update:

Well I just got away with about 10 minutes of Valley at 99% load on both cards with the voltage turned down to "1.165" in PX, which is showing a peak of 1.188V in Hwinfo64 which is a good deal lower than the 1.238 I thought it needed to be stable at this frequency ("1.212" in PX). Peak temps of 54 primary and 53 secondary (Idle of 26 and 25, meaning slightly higher ambient than usual, 24 and 23). I'm gonna go see if it holds in Shadows of Mordor. These cards are nuts, I was having stability issues about a week ago at 1241MHz even with the voltage at an indicated 1.225V (default ACX vbios) and now they're holding a higher frequency with less voltage on the Skyn3t vbios. Could it have been a current starvation issue?


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Update:
> 
> Well I just got away with about 10 minutes of Valley at 99% load on both cards with the voltage turned down to "1.165" in PX, which is showing a peak of 1.188V in Hwinfo64 which is a good deal lower than the 1.238 I thought it needed to be stable at this frequency ("1.212" in PX). Peak temps of 54 primary and 53 secondary (Idle of 26 and 25, meaning slightly higher ambient than usual, 24 and 23). I'm gonna go see if it holds in Shadows of Mordor. These cards are nuts, I was having stability issues about a week ago at 1241MHz even with the voltage at an indicated 1.225V (default ACX vbios) and now they're holding a higher frequency with less voltage on the Skyn3t vbios. Could it have been a current starvation issue?


Which bios did you use? the acx one again or the one I'm using now that I linked to earlier?


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> Which bios did you use? the acx one again or the one I'm using now that I linked to earlier?


The original ACX vbios, I made a copy of it before flashing to the Skyn3t vbios the first time. What's the difference between it and yours?


----------



## vulcan78

Update:

Sorry for all of the updates, hopefully someone finds some of this useful.

I am now back on the ACX vbios again. 1253MHz would not hold with the reduced voltage so I increased it incrementally, getting black-screens all along the way, back up to "1.200" in Precision X (1.219 actual as indicated by Hwinfo64) with my temps hiking back up to 4-5C over the default vbios. After running around for a short period of time here I got another black-screen, which had me questioning the purpose of using the vbios in the first place as if I have to dial back the frequency anyway, I might as well do it and reduce my temps in the process.

I didn't feel like returning the voltage to 1.212 in PX (an indicated 1.238V in Hwinfo64) as now that memory serves me better, I had just done this very same exercise only a week or two ago and 1253MHz didn't hold in Shadows of Mordor (3D Vision, 2560x1440, near constant 100% load both cards) then either.

I'm back where I started on the ACX vbios with +75mV, +104 core, +300 memory (1110 core /1253 boost) and it's rock solid again with the temps about 4C lower. The behavior of the vbios is such that with the reduced PT (265W at 106% actual, vs 320W) the frequency on the primary and secondary sit at 1228 with the primary spending half its time at 1215, both only occasionally go up to 1253. I know that 1253 is not stable with the given voltage, but reducing the clocks to 1241 (+91) results in the clocks sitting at 1215 instead of 1228. It would be nice if they would continue to stay at 1228 and not go above 1241 for stability's sake but this is the best I can seem to do with the default vbios.

To be honest I'm not really noticing a performance loss, It's just more stable at the lower clocks and about 4-5C cooler with the reduced PT / current.

Skyn3t vbios is definitely superior if you've won the silicon lottery, ideally with one or two 780 Ti Classified+ under water. I can only dream about having a pair of said cards perfectly stable at 1300+ MHz with peak load temps in the 40's.

Next set-up, money allowing will have one or two top-tier next gen cards, depending on my needs and whether or not 3D Vision support improves (otherwise I will be supporting AMD, as I said, there is no point in paying a price premium for Nvidia when the only two reasons: driver quality and 3D Vision, have become / are becoming "Legacy Features") fully under water.

Lesson here is to not skimp on inferior hardware. Pay the extra money and go top-tier with a full custom loop and an adequate PSU.


----------



## Rakddon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> This may be a silly question but did you restart the computer? A flash doesn't actually go through until you restart the computer.
> 
> If this isn't the problem we also need more information, please describe "GPU Boost" not working. What variant of 780 Ti are you using, what are the boost clocks and are you seeing said boost clocks?
> 
> Please provide benchmarks so that we can have a look at them.


All good, uninstalled MSI afterburner and it's back to stock now









and yes i rebooted multiple times =]


----------



## Rakddon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Just went back. Ordered another 780ti for $360 shipped from Newegg and went to water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Not everyone will do that but I was going to look for a different one to try myself. Was just saying it didn't work out great for me and a few others have said similar.


What temps are your cards now?

which AIO are you using?


----------



## Rakddon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> Well, I think you know that w/ skyn3t's you have to manually adjust the voltage inline with core clock. Rakddon case sounds like those gpus throttling coz of something since he was @1.226V.
> 
> Could be power target or temperature ?


Found the issue!

Temps are too high









I am looking into watercooling both cards now.

will get the Kraken G10 but not sure what AIO cooler to get.
Is there any/much difference between a 120mm AIO compared to a 140mm AIO???

120mm - NZXT X31/Corsair H55/H75
140mm - NZXT Kraken X41/Corsair H90


----------



## umadbroh

Hey people!. I got a 780 ti amp! Edition from a friend a few days ago (i got it with a "bro discount", so it was a good deal to upgrade my 670). Due to work and such things, i haven't even installed it and i was wondering, which is the best driver version regarding stability? I won't be doing OC to the GPU at all, so i just want a good and stable driver version. Any suggestions?


----------



## Terminus14

I've got a decision to make that I thought I'd run past you guys.

I currently have an EVGA 780 Ti reference under custom water. I've done some googling around and done some pricing to see where these cards have settled as of late. I've learned that I can get a 780 Ti reference for around $350. A new block to match the one I have is ~$120. Plus fittings, more tubing, shipping, ect I'm looking at a cost of around $470 to upgrade to SLI.

Now why would I do this? I'm currently using a friend's PB278Q and finding that my single card can't smoothly max or even sit at very high settings on GTA V at 1440p, largely because we're only blessed with 3GB VRAM. My card is a very capable overclocker so I blow 980s out of the water but with their 4GB I imagine they have a bit of a better time with the VRAM bottleneck.

I personally only game on 1080p but in the future would like to upgrade to a 21:9 1440p monitor and my recent experiences have told me that I will definitely need an upgrade.

So here's the question. In my situation, what would you do?


Stay with a single Ti while at 1080p and do nothing.
Upgrade and integrate a second Ti into my loop for basically around $500.
Upgrade and integrate a second Ti into my loop but wait until I get a more demanding resolution.
Upgrade to a single 980 and remove my GPU from my loop entirely for around $550.
??


----------



## Anateus

Do nothing. New AMD card are around the corner, and their flagship will be perfect for 21:9. Should be around 700$.


----------



## cona

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terminus14*
> 
> I've got a decision to make that I thought I'd run past you guys.
> 
> I currently have an EVGA 780 Ti reference under custom water. I've done some googling around and done some pricing to see where these cards have settled as of late. I've learned that I can get a 780 Ti reference for around $350. A new block to match the one I have is ~$120. Plus fittings, more tubing, shipping, ect I'm looking at a cost of around $470 to upgrade to SLI.
> 
> Now why would I do this? I'm currently using a friend's PB278Q and finding that my single card can't smoothly max or even sit at very high settings on GTA V at 1440p, largely because we're only blessed with 3GB VRAM. My card is a very capable overclocker so I blow 980s out of the water but with their 4GB I imagine they have a bit of a better time with the VRAM bottleneck.
> 
> I personally only game on 1080p but in the future would like to upgrade to a 21:9 1440p monitor and my recent experiences have told me that I will definitely need an upgrade.
> 
> So here's the question. In my situation, what would you do?
> 
> 
> Stay with a single Ti while at 1080p and do nothing.
> Upgrade and integrate a second Ti into my loop for basically around $500.
> Upgrade and integrate a second Ti into my loop but wait until I get a more demanding resolution.
> Upgrade to a single 980 and remove my GPU from my loop entirely for around $550.
> ??


Wait till you are ready to upgrade to 1440p, then buy a new card/s. It depends when you want to upgrade your Monitor, no point buying new card/s now if you plan to go to 1440p in a year, as there will be newer gpu's on the market then. Id wait till your ready for a new display, then asses what gpu/s available are needed to run the games at that res.

But if your looking to upgrade your Display in the coming months, Id add another 780ti - But I would wait for the new AMD cards to come out if you are not partial to a specific manufacturer.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rakddon*
> 
> Found the issue!
> 
> Temps are too high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking into watercooling both cards now.
> 
> will get the Kraken G10 but not sure what AIO cooler to get.
> Is there any/much difference between a 120mm AIO compared to a 140mm AIO???
> 
> 120mm - NZXT X31/Corsair H55/H75
> 140mm - NZXT Kraken X41/Corsair H90


I was debating the same thing. After getting the H55's and having just 1 fan on them, the water temp gets warm. Going push pull made a huge difference and now water is a lot cooler. I'd say stick with the 120mm because the fans will push more air compared to 140mm fans. I'm using the cooler master sickleflows on my h55's. $10 each. 2.94mm/h20 vs stock fans 1.9mm/h20. 140mm fans are around 1.1mm - 1.5mm/h20.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> I ran Heaven, how is this score? Also is there a reason it only used 90% of my power target?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


hey, so i was finally able to compare heaven with the same settings, looks like the bios you have is holding you back by at least 3 steps (~39mhz).

here's what 1306 / 1900 result was


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Rakddon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> I was debating the same thing. After getting the H55's and having just 1 fan on them, the water temp gets warm. Going push pull made a huge difference and now water is a lot cooler. I'd say stick with the 120mm because the fans will push more air compared to 140mm fans. I'm using the cooler master sickleflows on my h55's. $10 each. 2.94mm/h20 vs stock fans 1.9mm/h20. 140mm fans are around 1.1mm - 1.5mm/h20.


Sounds good with the 120mm, now H55, H75 or X31.

The Cooler Master Sickleflows I can get for $7 and specs looks good (might replace all my case fans with them).

I think it was Vulcan who recommended in 1 of his videos to go with the Swiftech H220-X instead as it was an open loop cooler which a GPU block could be added.

Which option would you guys recommend?


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rakddon*
> 
> Sounds good with the 120mm, now H55, H75 or X31.
> 
> The Cooler Master Sickleflows I can get for $7 and specs looks good (might replace all my case fans with them).
> 
> I think it was Vulcan who recommended in 1 of his videos to go with the Swiftech H220-X instead as it was an open loop cooler which a GPU block could be added.
> 
> Which option would you guys recommend?


If you have no cpu cooler, then maybe. That is a nice unit. The pump isn't a very high flow pump tho as in the MCP655, but it's faster then the AIO's. If you go with the swiftech H220x/H240x , then you will need a normal gpu water block for this card, and every other card you buy. Nice thing with the G10/H55 you can move that to new cards coming down the road, or maybe at worst, would have to buy a new version of the G10 for $30. Your call there, but honestly I'm very happy with the H55's for as low as they cost. Especially with having the SickleFlow's installed on them, they work awesome!!

The H220x can be looped into a gpu block, but it's not going to give you the performance of a custom loop really, and if you added a gpu like a 780ti or 980/titan, that gpu will dish out a lot of heat and then it will raise your cpu temps quite a bit. It would be more for someone that isn't overclocking their cpu or gpu, just wanting to add water cooling. That's my opinion really. I would like to see some video's of people that did add a gpu block and then see some temps on both cpu and gpu while gaming, especially with a game like GTA V that has 4 cores at 100% the whole time. Bet that H220x would be hot as hell









I'd say G10/H55 with SiclkeFlows if you want to save money, or else go full custom loop with good parts.


----------



## Rakddon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> If you have no cpu cooler, then maybe. That is a nice unit. The pump isn't a very high flow pump tho as in the MCP655, but it's faster then the AIO's. If you go with the swiftech H220x/H240x , then you will need a normal gpu water block for this card, and every other card you buy. Nice thing with the G10/H55 you can move that to new cards coming down the road, or maybe at worst, would have to buy a new version of the G10 for $30. Your call there, but honestly I'm very happy with the H55's for as low as they cost. Especially with having the SickleFlow's installed on them, they work awesome!!
> 
> The H220x can be looped into a gpu block, but it's not going to give you the performance of a custom loop really, and if you added a gpu like a 780ti or 980/titan, that gpu will dish out a lot of heat and then it will raise your cpu temps quite a bit. It would be more for someone that isn't overclocking their cpu or gpu, just wanting to add water cooling. That's my opinion really. I would like to see some video's of people that did add a gpu block and then see some temps on both cpu and gpu while gaming, especially with a game like GTA V that has 4 cores at 100% the whole time. Bet that H220x would be hot as hell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say G10/H55 with SiclkeFlows if you want to save money, or else go full custom loop with good parts.


I was thinking would it be better to just get a swiftech h220-x/h240-x + 2 ek waterblocks + 1 240mm radiator?

If I go the Kraken route it would cost me $82 (Corsair H55) + $14 (2 Cooler Master Sickleflow Fans) + $35 (Kraken G10).
Total : $262 ($131 per card)

If i go the Swiftech route it would be $199 (H220-X) + $14 (2 Cooler Master Sickleflow Fans) + $55 (XSPC 240mm Radiator) + $118 (2 EK Waterblock).
Total: $386 + tubing and fittings.

I was assuming the swiftech would be the same as a custom loop.
A custom loop is double the price of the kraken route and really not in my budget at $500+ AUD.

So 3 individual AIO would be better correct?
1 for the CPU and 2 for the GPUs?

I have the Noctua D15 CPU Cooler at the moment which would mind to sell off if i can get the Kraken X61 for cheap.


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rakddon*
> 
> I was thinking would it be better to just get a swiftech h220-x/h240-x + 2 ek waterblocks + 1 240mm radiator?
> 
> If I go the Kraken route it would cost me $82 (Corsair H55) + $14 (2 Cooler Master Sickleflow Fans) + $35 (Kraken G10).
> Total : $262 ($131 per card)
> 
> If i go the Swiftech route it would be $199 (H220-X) + $14 (2 Cooler Master Sickleflow Fans) + $55 (XSPC 240mm Radiator) + $118 (2 EK Waterblock).
> Total: $386 + tubing and fittings.
> 
> I was assuming the swiftech would be the same as a custom loop.
> A custom loop is double the price of the kraken route and really not in my budget at $500+ AUD.
> 
> So 3 individual AIO would be better correct?
> 1 for the CPU and 2 for the GPUs?
> 
> I have the Noctua D15 CPU Cooler at the moment which would mind to sell off if i can get the Kraken X61 for cheap.


I'm trying to make the same decision tho I only have 1 gpu . Check out the swiftech thread there's a rep in there.
I gather your in Australia ?


----------



## Rakddon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sav4*
> 
> I'm trying to make the same decision tho I only have 1 gpu . Check out the swiftech thread there's a rep in there.
> I gather your in Australia ?


Yeah Sydney, Australia


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rakddon*
> 
> I was thinking would it be better to just get a swiftech h220-x/h240-x + 2 ek waterblocks + 1 240mm radiator?
> 
> If I go the Kraken route it would cost me $82 (Corsair H55) + $14 (2 Cooler Master Sickleflow Fans) + $35 (Kraken G10).
> Total : $262 ($131 per card)
> 
> If i go the Swiftech route it would be $199 (H220-X) + $14 (2 Cooler Master Sickleflow Fans) + $55 (XSPC 240mm Radiator) + $118 (2 EK Waterblock).
> Total: $386 + tubing and fittings.
> 
> I was assuming the swiftech would be the same as a custom loop.
> A custom loop is double the price of the kraken route and really not in my budget at $500+ AUD.
> 
> So 3 individual AIO would be better correct?
> 1 for the CPU and 2 for the GPUs?
> 
> I have the Noctua D15 CPU Cooler at the moment which would mind to sell off if i can get the Kraken X61 for cheap.


Honestly I would not go the Swiftech route for doing a Cpu and 2 gpu's. Even with the added 240mm rad. That pump will not be good for cpu/gpu/gpu/rad/rad (not order specific). You would need to add another pump into that mix. You would be better off getting 2 x 240mm rads for the $55 and a MCP655 pump for $100, you already added the cost of the fans, you could get that water block from swiftech for $65. Your are basically just ditching the $200 for H220x (weak pump, strange shape rad, very small res and hard to fill). You could get the swiftech micro res for $25. So rad $55, pump $100, res $25, fans $14, water block $65. Total $259 vs $220 for H220x and Fans. Extra $39 on top of what you were going to pay.


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rakddon*
> 
> Yeah Sydney, Australia


Cool I'm in wa . I gather you were looking at them ,since pccasegear have them atm that's why I'm considering it also.
Do you have a budget ?


----------



## stefanox92

Hi guys, i have a zotac 780ti oc version, can I use skyn3t-Ti-vBios-Zotac?


----------



## DasDinkleberg

Hey fellow 780 ti owners, i have 2x 780ti msi gaming on sli and i tried to overclock but i didn't achieve anything special because of my lack of knowledge of GPU ocing,

i managed to put them both on 1095 core / 1163 boost / 1850 mem without adding any more volts but i dragged the power slider to 105 which seems to be the max

im running on msi twinfrozr v2 so my temps do not get past 70s for the top card and 65 for the lower one while stressing

*can somebody help me overclocking these cards if possible please ?*

my rig:

4770k @ 4.5

16 GB ram 2400

corsair force ls 240 SSD

msi z97 gaming 5

psu evga nova 1000w

780 ti msi gaming Dual-SLI


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DasDinkleberg*
> 
> Hey fellow 780 ti owners, i have 2x 780ti msi gaming on sli and i tried to overclock but i didn't achieve anything special because of my lack of knowledge of GPU ocing,
> 
> i managed to put them both on 1095 core / 1163 boost / 1850 mem without adding any more volts but i dragged the power slider to 105 which seems to be the max
> 
> im running on msi twinfrozr v2 so my temps do not get past 70s for the top card and 65 for the lower one while stressing
> 
> *can somebody help me overclocking these cards if possible please ?*
> 
> my rig:
> 
> 4770k @ 4.5
> 
> 16 GB ram 2400
> 
> corsair force ls 240 SSD
> 
> msi z97 gaming 5
> 
> psu evga nova 1000w
> 
> 780 ti msi gaming Dual-SLI


Whats the highest your cards will let you set the Power Limit too? My Evga SC ACX cards can only go to 106% power limit, and that's what stops me from going any higher. With 106% I can get 1201mhz all day and not throttle at all. I wish my cards had 112%-120% from the factory on the power limit.


----------



## DasDinkleberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Whats the highest your cards will let you set the Power Limit too? My Evga SC ACX cards can only go to 106% power limit, and that's what stops me from going any higher. With 106% I can get 1201mhz all day and not throttle at all. I wish my cards had 112%-120% from the factory on the power limit.


hey man thanks for your response

mine is the same as yours caps at 105%, i wanted to know is that 1201 on the boost or the default clock ?


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DasDinkleberg*
> 
> hey man thanks for your response
> 
> mine is the same as yours caps at 105%, i wanted to know is that 1201 on the boost or the default clock ?


No problem bud. My cards actually have 106% as max power limit. You're saying yours are 105%? Still almost the same. With being limited to 105% power limit, you will only be able to get aroun 1201mhz overclock without it throttling. If you set it higher, you may see 1241mhz for a little bit, but if a certain area in a game pushes your cards to 99% each, they will down clock to 1201mhz, 1188mhz, or 1167mhz or so. Mine stay at 1201mhz almost 98% of the time with my power limit set to 106% . If you have the power limit set to 100% you will not be able to get 1201mhz on the cores. Maybe more like 1137mhz or so. That power limit setting is the biggest factor really with these cards IMO. I would really like a custom bios that just had one change in it, power limit being able to be set to 120% so I could dial in a 1254mhz overclock and have them stay there with no throttling. I'm pretty happy with 1201mhz on both cards tho. That's a lot of performance right there. Plays every game I have maxed out to my liking. I don't see the point in turning AA up to 8xAA or 16xAA really. With a 2560x1440 res monitor, using 2xAA is enough to get rid of the jagged edges or at most 4xAA. Going to 8xAA + just drops performance to much for a gain that I can't even see personally.

My cards have a higher stock base/boost than the MSI gaming cards do. For me to get 1201mhz on the cores, I use +65mhz in Precision X16. If I don't change anything at all, boost has me sitting at 1137mz all the time. I really only need to set +64mhz, but I do +65mhz just so it's over 1201mhz and not right on or under it. You might need to have +85 or +105mhz to get to 1201mhz, I'm not sure. You'll have to test that out. Do you have a Logitech keyboard with LCD display so you can see you clock's while in game? Or you can use the OSD with Precision X16 or MSI Afterburner to show you on your screen. Don't use any overclock and run a game or benchmark and see what the cards are running at with boost doing it's thing. If they are running at say 1100mhz, then try using +102mhz to get you just over 1201mhz and then run the same game or benchmark and see where they sit.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Whats the highest your cards will let you set the Power Limit too? My Evga SC ACX cards can only go to 106% power limit, and that's what stops me from going any higher. With 106% I can get 1201mhz all day and not throttle at all. I wish my cards had 112%-120% from the factory on the power limit.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DasDinkleberg*
> 
> hey man thanks for your response
> 
> mine is the same as yours caps at 105%, i wanted to know is that 1201 on the boost or the default clock ?


folks, you know you can modify your own bios with the power limit bumped up, right? The real limiter for most of these kepler cards is the voltage (1.212v). It's locked and the only way to get around it is via hard-mod.


----------



## Rakddon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> folks, you know you can modify your own bios with the power limit bumped up, right? The real limiter for most of these kepler cards is the voltage (1.212v). It's locked and the only way to get around it is via hard-mod.


Did you know there is a softmod to unlock 1.3v with AB. =]


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rakddon*
> 
> Did you know there is a softmod to unlock 1.3v with AB. =]


Has anyone tried this?


----------



## Rakddon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Has anyone tried this?


I unlocked it and Skyn3t knows about this trick/hack,

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18545210

and you can use it on the latest AB as i did.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rakddon*
> 
> Did you know there is a softmod to unlock 1.3v with AB. =]


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Has anyone tried this?


yes, but i don't think it's going to work properly on most cards. I'd love to see it though, if any brave soul is out there...anyways, it isn't applicable to me since i don't need it for my classy


----------



## DasDinkleberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> No problem bud. My cards actually have 106% as max power limit. You're saying yours are 105%? Still almost the same. With being limited to 105% power limit, you will only be able to get aroun 1201mhz overclock without it throttling. If you set it higher, you may see 1241mhz for a little bit, but if a certain area in a game pushes your cards to 99% each, they will down clock to 1201mhz, 1188mhz, or 1167mhz or so. Mine stay at 1201mhz almost 98% of the time with my power limit set to 106% . If you have the power limit set to 100% you will not be able to get 1201mhz on the cores. Maybe more like 1137mhz or so. That power limit setting is the biggest factor really with these cards IMO. I would really like a custom bios that just had one change in it, power limit being able to be set to 120% so I could dial in a 1254mhz overclock and have them stay there with no throttling. I'm pretty happy with 1201mhz on both cards tho. That's a lot of performance right there. Plays every game I have maxed out to my liking. I don't see the point in turning AA up to 8xAA or 16xAA really. With a 2560x1440 res monitor, using 2xAA is enough to get rid of the jagged edges or at most 4xAA. Going to 8xAA + just drops performance to much for a gain that I can't even see personally.
> 
> My cards have a higher stock base/boost than the MSI gaming cards do. For me to get 1201mhz on the cores, I use +65mhz in Precision X16. If I don't change anything at all, boost has me sitting at 1137mz all the time. I really only need to set +64mhz, but I do +65mhz just so it's over 1201mhz and not right on or under it. You might need to have +85 or +105mhz to get to 1201mhz, I'm not sure. You'll have to test that out. Do you have a Logitech keyboard with LCD display so you can see you clock's while in game? Or you can use the OSD with Precision X16 or MSI Afterburner to show you on your screen. Don't use any overclock and run a game or benchmark and see what the cards are running at with boost doing it's thing. If they are running at say 1100mhz, then try using +102mhz to get you just over 1201mhz and then run the same game or benchmark and see where they sit.


in my case the core has to be pushed by +130 to achieve the 1241mhz on boost and looking thru afterburner stats i can tell that the 1st card always reaches the power and voltage limit while the second one dont which means it needs a slight push in the power limit to get it stable also a voltage bump which i have no damn idea how should i work with (im dumb enough to bump the voltage slider to +75 mv and leave it there)

for the memory oc, i assume that this comes easy after overclocking the core itself, goes just by moving the mem clock higher until artifacts then take it down a notch, CORRECT ME IF IM WRONG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> folks, you know you can modify your own bios with the power limit bumped up, right? The real limiter for most of these kepler cards is the voltage (1.212v). It's locked and the only way to get around it is via hard-mod.


yea man i found a tool named kepler bios tweaker, i have no clue how to deal with this tool but trying to do some efforts i decided to open a skynet bios and compare it to a default bios, my goal here is to unlock the power limit for my bios, help is welcome


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DasDinkleberg*
> 
> yea man i found a tool named kepler bios tweaker, i have no clue how to deal with this tool but trying to do some efforts i decided to open a skynet bios and compare it to a default bios, my goal here is to unlock the power limit for my bios, help is welcome


that and i think the maxwell bios tweaker also supports kepler. I think you're on the right track. Or you could just flash the skyn3t straightaway and see if that suits your needs.Just be extra cautious / conservative...i believe you would do well


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Honestly I would not go the Swiftech route for doing a Cpu and 2 gpu's. Even with the added 240mm rad. That pump will not be good for cpu/gpu/gpu/rad/rad (not order specific). You would need to add another pump into that mix. You would be better off getting 2 x 240mm rads for the $55 and a MCP655 pump for $100, you already added the cost of the fans, you could get that water block from swiftech for $65. Your are basically just ditching the $200 for H220x (weak pump, strange shape rad, very small res and hard to fill). You could get the swiftech micro res for $25. So rad $55, pump $100, res $25, fans $14, water block $65. Total $259 vs $220 for H220x and Fans. Extra $39 on top of what you were going to pay.


Back when the Swiftech H220 and Glacer 240L (same unit, different brand) were new they were a great alternative, removing a lot of complexity of a full loop. But going by the reviews on newegg and amazon there have been a lot, and I mean A LOT of failures (9 out of 39 on newegg, or 25%, unit is now discontinued). Because of the reported failures, I would just piece together a full loop, even though its more complicated and expensive:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835108183&cm_re=swiftech_h220-_-35-108-183-_-Product

http://www.amazon.com/Cooler-Master-Glacer-240L-Expandable/dp/B00GJYNM4M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1429567055&sr=8-1&keywords=glacier+240l


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terminus14*
> 
> I've got a decision to make that I thought I'd run past you guys.
> 
> I currently have an EVGA 780 Ti reference under custom water. I've done some googling around and done some pricing to see where these cards have settled as of late. I've learned that I can get a 780 Ti reference for around $350. A new block to match the one I have is ~$120. Plus fittings, more tubing, shipping, ect I'm looking at a cost of around $470 to upgrade to SLI.
> 
> Now why would I do this? I'm currently using a friend's PB278Q and finding that my single card can't smoothly max or even sit at very high settings on GTA V at 1440p, largely because we're only blessed with 3GB VRAM. My card is a very capable overclocker so I blow 980s out of the water but with their 4GB I imagine they have a bit of a better time with the VRAM bottleneck.
> 
> I personally only game on 1080p but in the future would like to upgrade to a 21:9 1440p monitor and my recent experiences have told me that I will definitely need an upgrade.
> 
> So here's the question. In my situation, what would you do?
> 
> 
> Stay with a single Ti while at 1080p and do nothing.
> Upgrade and integrate a second Ti into my loop for basically around $500.
> Upgrade and integrate a second Ti into my loop but wait until I get a more demanding resolution.
> Upgrade to a single 980 and remove my GPU from my loop entirely for around $550.
> ??


None of the above. Unless youre dead set on acquiring a G-Sync monitor and or are interested in 3D Vision (which Nvidia no longer supports, at least unofficially) I would wait a few months (Sept?) for AMD 390x for $550 and pair that with a Free-sync 2560x1440 monitor. (I've head that upcoming VESA 2.0 technology, based on Free-sync, will make both Free-sync and G-Sync completely obsolete and perform the same function for free without the use of "proprietary" hardware)

http://wccftech.com/amd-r9-390x-nvidia-gtx-980ti-titanx-benchmarks/

The problem with adding a second 780 Ti, however compelling it is for ~$300, is that more and more AAA titles are being released without proper SLI support. It isn't a whole lot, but every now and then one will release without support and it will drive you mad (Titanfall etc.).

A 780 Ti with a good overclock seems to be holding it's own in the 60FPS 2560x1440 department though. Are you sure you actually need an additional 780 Ti and are not simply CPU bottlenecked?

As far as the VRAM as bottleneck, many are running GTA 5 at 2560x1440 with all of the sliders completely maxed out and are seeing an avg. of 60 FPS. Check out the following video comparing a GTX 980 with a GTX 780 Ti, the 980 is showing 4GB of VRAM utilization yet there is no discernible difference between it and the 780 Ti.






The other problem with Nvidia seems to be, as time goes on the drivers favor one architecture over the other. When Maxwell first released, the 980 was about on par with the 780 Ti and the 970 was slower. Yet I've seen a Forbes article showing the 970 actually outperforming the 780 Ti in GTA 5. The drivers don't seem to optimize performance for different architecture, and Nvidia always optimizes them around the newest hardware. AMD doesn't seem to suffer from this issue.

http://www.forbes.com/sites/jasonevangelho/2015/04/15/grand-theft-auto-v-pc-version-benchmarked-across-14-nvidia-and-amd-graphics-cards/


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> folks, you know you can modify your own bios with the power limit bumped up, right? The real limiter for most of these kepler cards is the voltage (1.212v). It's locked and the only way to get around it is via hard-mod.


Needing more volts is usually a sign of not being stable. Having your card throttle down is because hitting the power limit if temps are low. My card do not artifact at 1254mhz but will start to downclock as it's hitting 106% + (seen 106.8%) . Adding more volts will hit that sooner. I need no extra volts for running 1201mhz and get no throttling. If I keep same 1201mhz but set voltage to +75mv, then I see throttling at the 1201mhz because now I hit 106% vs 103% with no volts. My top card uses 1.180v and bottom only 1.150v. top card hits 106% while bottom card is only at 99% power. My bottom card could probably get 1300mhz to hit 106% power. So far I don't need any more voltage, just need more power limit overhead to get the top card higher. Top card is 72.6% asic and bottom is 65% - 67% when I checked. I just want to flash a bios with just 116-120% power limit and see how that goes because so far I don't even use any extra volts or go up to the 1.212v. I have seen the max recorded in hardware info on the top card say 1.200v but usually 1.187v.

Artifacts = not stable (needs more volts) adding more volts can hit power limit faster and then throttle
Throttling = not enough power limit overhead (raise power limit, if at max you are stuck) lol or need new bios with higher limit. Or you can throttle if on air and hitting the temp limits.

I was throttling more when I was on ACX coolers and hitting 85c with top card @ 1201mhz, now on water only hitting 45c max I see none.


----------



## DasDinkleberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> that and i think the maxwell bios tweaker also supports kepler. I think you're on the right track. Or you could just flash the skyn3t straightaway and see if that suits your needs.Just be extra cautious / conservative...i believe you would do well


i did try the skyn3t, but seems kinda agressive with no boost
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Needing more volts is usually a sign of not being stable. Having your card throttle down is because hitting the power limit if temps are low. My card do not artifact at 1254mhz but will start to downclock as it's hitting 106% + (seen 106.8%) . Adding more volts will hit that sooner. I need no extra volts for running 1201mhz and get no throttling. If I keep same 1201mhz but set voltage to +75mv, then I see throttling at the 1201mhz because now I hit 106% vs 103% with no volts. My top card uses 1.180v and bottom only 1.150v. top card hits 106% while bottom card is only at 99% power. My bottom card could probably get 1300mhz to hit 106% power. So far I don't need any more voltage, just need more power limit overhead to get the top card higher. Top card is 72.6% asic and bottom is 65% - 67% when I checked. I just want to flash a bios with just 116-120% power limit and see how that goes because so far I don't even use any extra volts or go up to the 1.212v. I have seen the max recorded in hardware info on the top card say 1.200v but usually 1.187v.
> 
> Artifacts = not stable (needs more volts) adding more volts can hit power limit faster and then throttle
> Throttling = not enough power limit overhead (raise power limit, if at max you are stuck) lol or need new bios with higher limit. Or you can throttle if on air and hitting the temp limits.
> 
> I was throttling more when I was on ACX coolers and hitting 85c with top card @ 1201mhz, now on water only hitting 45c max I see none.


hey man i made a bios for myself with power limit unlock nothing special so no volts mod, if you want i can make you one all i need is the actual rom you are using, i believe you can take that with gpu-z


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DasDinkleberg*
> 
> i did try the skyn3t, but seems kinda agressive with no boost
> hey man i made a bios for myself with power limit unlock nothing special so no volts mod, if you want i can make you one all i need is the actual rom you are using, i believe you can take that with gpu-z


Are you sure you know how to properly change the power limit on the bios? Not to insult your talents at all, I do appreciate the help. I was looking for someone to explain changing that with the keplar bios tweaker so I understood it as well. I myself don't like to change things unless I understand what the change is doing for the most part. I just never used that tool and would like to understand the setting for raising the power limit. I don't want to fully unlock power limit. I want it to be set to only 116-120% so that it will still throttle my cards if I hit that point, or if I set it to only 110% it will throttle them down still. I don't like that the Skyn3t bios allowed 600 watts for what I'm doing but that is great for those looking to go EXTREME with their cards. I like to take things a little slower sometimes and work my way up. I've learned over my years of overclocking that this is a better route to take. Spend a little more time and understand things and in the end it pays off when you aren't buying new hardware to replace the dead ones you just fried LOL.

I will post my stock bios here for you to change for me, but would be great if you could snip a pic of the settings in the KBT tool that you are changing in the power limit tab so I can understand them more. I'm just really happy with my setup and performance I'm getting and do not want to chance nothing with it ATM, but I'm willing to try a bios with just a little more power limit overhead. Thanks bud, I do appreciate it









GK110stockbios.zip 134k .zip file


how high did you unlock the power limit on your bios file?


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Needing more volts is usually a sign of not being stable. Having your card throttle down is because hitting the power limit if temps are low. My card do not artifact at 1254mhz but will start to downclock as it's hitting 106% + (seen 106.8%) . Adding more volts will hit that sooner. I need no extra volts for running 1201mhz and get no throttling. If I keep same 1201mhz but set voltage to +75mv, then I see throttling at the 1201mhz because now I hit 106% vs 103% with no volts. My top card uses 1.180v and bottom only 1.150v. top card hits 106% while bottom card is only at 99% power. My bottom card could probably get 1300mhz to hit 106% power. So far I don't need any more voltage, just need more power limit overhead to get the top card higher. Top card is 72.6% asic and bottom is 65% - 67% when I checked. I just want to flash a bios with just 116-120% power limit and see how that goes because so far I don't even use any extra volts or go up to the 1.212v. I have seen the max recorded in hardware info on the top card say 1.200v but usually 1.187v.
> 
> Artifacts = not stable (needs more volts) adding more volts can hit power limit faster and then throttle
> Throttling = not enough power limit overhead (raise power limit, if at max you are stuck) lol or need new bios with higher limit. Or you can throttle if on air and hitting the temp limits.
> 
> I was throttling more when I was on ACX coolers and hitting 85c with top card @ 1201mhz, now on water only hitting 45c max I see none.


Yeah for some reason increasing voltage didn't help alleviate artifacts at 1267MHz and up, even going to the full Skyn3t limit. I asked if anyone could clarify if increasing voltage reduces / eliminates artifacts a few posts ago but didn't get a definitive answer. If voltage does reduce / eliminate artifacts, maybe much more voltage is needed, even at only 1267MHz. Anything over +300 memory (1900MHz) and I also get artifacts.

As an update, I've experimented with slightly less aggressive clocks (+78 core on the SC ACX vbios, 1241MHz) and have gotten away with what I thought was no additional voltage with the clocks holding fairly steady at 1215MHz. Unfortunately, even though I have "overvoltage" off in PX I am still seeing a peak of 1.212V as registered by Hwinfo64. I thought this vbios was limited to 1.162V? Monitoring the voltage in OSD and they do seem to be lower but they still go over 1.162V. Not sure what is going on. Are you seeing the same thing on your cards?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DasDinkleberg*
> 
> i did try the skyn3t, but seems kinda agressive with no boost
> hey man i made a bios for myself with power limit unlock nothing special so no volts mod, if you want i can make you one all i need is the actual rom you are using, i believe you can take that with gpu-z


I'm definitely interested in trying out your custom vbios. I think I can get away with 1241MHz (sustained) with no more than 1.212V, the limiting factor being the lack of PT with the default vbios. Having the ability to up PT but retain "Boost" would be the best of both worlds in my opinion. How do I get you my vbios, by way of PM?

Edit:

Nevermind, Hambone posted the vbios above, and I believe we both have the same vbios (SC ACX).


----------



## Hambone07si

yeah my bios should work for you too. My second card has a slightly different bios number than my first card reading it in gpuz. See if both of your cards have the same bios Vulcan.


----------



## DasDinkleberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Are you sure you know how to properly change the power limit on the bios? Not to insult your talents at all, I do appreciate the help. I was looking for someone to explain changing that with the keplar bios tweaker so I understood it as well. I myself don't like to change things unless I understand what the change is doing for the most part. I just never used that tool and would like to understand the setting for raising the power limit. I don't want to fully unlock power limit. I want it to be set to only 116-120% so that it will still throttle my cards if I hit that point, or if I set it to only 110% it will throttle them down still. I don't like that the Skyn3t bios allowed 600 watts for what I'm doing but that is great for those looking to go EXTREME with their cards. I like to take things a little slower sometimes and work my way up. I've learned over my years of overclocking that this is a better route to take. Spend a little more time and understand things and in the end it pays off when you aren't buying new hardware to replace the dead ones you just fried LOL.
> 
> I will post my stock bios here for you to change for me, but would be great if you could snip a pic of the settings in the KBT tool that you are changing in the power limit tab so I can understand them more. I'm just really happy with my setup and performance I'm getting and do not want to chance nothing with it ATM, but I'm willing to try a bios with just a little more power limit overhead. Thanks bud, I do appreciate it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GK110stockbios.zip 134k .zip file
> 
> 
> how high did you unlock the power limit on your bios file?


there you go fella, to understand what i did on the power tab i would suggest to download KBT and open your default bios against this one to compare, im sure it will make everything clear

Hambone07si.zip 135k .zip file


PS: this is the skyn3t method, so you get a 200% power limit use it wisely


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DasDinkleberg*
> 
> there you go fella, to understand what i did on the power tab i would suggest to download KBT and open your default bios against this one to compare, im sure it will make everything clear
> 
> Hambone07si.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> 
> PS: this is the skyn3t method, so you get a 200% power limit use it wisely


I see you've finally modded your own bios







it wasn't so hard, was it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Needing more volts is usually a sign of not being stable. Having your card throttle down is because hitting the power limit if temps are low. My card do not artifact at 1254mhz but will start to downclock as it's hitting 106% + (seen 106.8%) . Adding more volts will hit that sooner. I need no extra volts for running 1201mhz and get no throttling. If I keep same 1201mhz but set voltage to +75mv, then I see throttling at the 1201mhz because now I hit 106% vs 103% with no volts. My top card uses 1.180v and bottom only 1.150v. top card hits 106% while bottom card is only at 99% power. My bottom card could probably get 1300mhz to hit 106% power. So far I don't need any more voltage, just need more power limit overhead to get the top card higher. Top card is 72.6% asic and bottom is 65% - 67% when I checked. I just want to flash a bios with just 116-120% power limit and see how that goes because so far I don't even use any extra volts or go up to the 1.212v. I have seen the max recorded in hardware info on the top card say 1.200v but usually 1.187v.
> 
> Artifacts = not stable (needs more volts) adding more volts can hit power limit faster and then throttle
> Throttling = not enough power limit overhead (raise power limit, if at max you are stuck) lol or need new bios with higher limit. Or you can throttle if on air and hitting the temp limits.
> 
> I was throttling more when I was on ACX coolers and hitting 85c with top card @ 1201mhz, now on water only hitting 45c max I see none.


I guess what I was trying to say was PT is not the real concern there but the voltage. You can easily get around with PT but not the voltage. Since you're on water (and bios with PT tweaked), you'd easily find yourself needing more voltage. Software reading is always unreliable especially during load.


----------



## DasDinkleberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> I guess what I was trying to say was PT is not the real concern there but the voltage. You can easily get around with PT but not the voltage. Since you're on water (and bios with PT tweaked), you'd easily find yourself needing more voltage. Software reading is always unreliable especially during load.


yup i agree thats exactly what i encountered after unlocking my PT, i had to push 38 more volts than the actual available 75 (using the softmod on AB)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> I see you've finally modded your own bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it wasn't so hard, was it?


yea thanks to the internet and your motivation i learnt a lot today, seriously these things seemed like rocket science at first glance but once you get into it and voila everything is clear


----------



## Hambone07si

I see what you are saying, if I was trying to achieve an overclock that was a lot higher and not sure if it was stable, yes more volts, I'm just trying to get 1254mhz without throttling tho, which i've seen for the most part it is stable with no artifacts but it gets throttled down because of my PL. I'm not trying to push the limits of my cards at all even with a unlocked bios like most would do. I use to do that don't get me wrong, but now I have the hardware to drive my current displays and just want a little bit more for them. I think 1254mhz with 2 780ti's will be a "sweet spot" and not be to far out of range of what the 6pin and 8pin + pci-e slot can give my card. Evga was real conservative with the SC ACX bios for some reason. Other companies allow 116%+ but I guess those might not be reference boards. I used to get some hefty overclocks on water without the power limit of todays cards and be ok, and sometimes blow some up even tho temps were fine and no artifacts lol. Evga has received a few dead cards from me







. I hammered on my tri sli gtx 480's pretty hard with the beer chiller with chilled water. Was always on the edge of condensation and once I walked outside for 5mins talking to someone and came back in to a mess of condensation , fried mobo, and 1 of my 3 480s fried. Pc locked up while running benchmark and shut down, chilled water was still flowing and there was power to the mobo and pump, but pc wasn't booted into windows and 480's weren't making the heat that I needed to keep the condensation off the water blocks, there for they condensated fast and this was on a tech bench, water went right down on mobo and I came in and seen it, and then started LMBO







. I wasn't mad at all cus I knew I was going to push things overboard with the chiller and did. go big or go home right LOL.

I won't be doing this again so I know my limits to stay within now. You can only get so much juice from 1 orange. If you want a bigger glass of juice you need more oranges or have to up it to a grape fruit








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DasDinkleberg*
> 
> there you go fella, to understand what i did on the power tab i would suggest to download KBT and open your default bios against this one to compare, im sure it will make everything clear
> 
> Hambone07si.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> 
> PS: this is the skyn3t method, so you get a 200% power limit use it wisely


Thanks bud, I'll compare and see if I can figure it out.


----------



## TONSCHUH

NVIDIA reportedly allowing custom versions of its GeForce GTX 980 Ti


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> I won't be doing this again so I know my limits to stay within now. You can only get so much juice from 1 orange. If you want a bigger glass of juice you need more oranges or have to up it to a grape fruit


lol...that's kind of a nice analogy there. Honestly though, that's the reason why I ditched my SC last year and took a classified.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> lol...that's kind of a nice analogy there. Honestly though, that's the reason why I ditched my SC last year and took a classified.


Yeah, I laughed when I wrote that.

Whats the power limit on the classified cards?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Yeah, I laughed when I wrote that.
> 
> Whats the power limit on the classified cards?


good question. 114% i think...i'd have to check again. It's been a while and i never had to bump it past 100% - even when i'm applying 1.4v (dmm measured) - since evga sent me their bios fix (they up'd the lower limit)


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> good question. 114% i think...i'd have to check again. It's been a while and i never had to bump it past 100% - even when i'm applying 1.4v (dmm measured) - since evga sent me their bios fix (they up'd the lower limit)


What clocks do you get with only having the power limit at 100%?


----------



## hwoverclkd

1463mhz. (Damn mobile, won't let me quote)


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> 1463mhz. (Damn mobile, won't let me quote)


Desktop View









Edit: Working on a custom bios for myself. I want to understand this 100%. Any help "understanding" this would be great and much appreciated.

MY ONLY GOAL, is to raise my power limit to 120% which is 300w. I DO NOT want my bios to be 300w @ 100% like all these custom bios's that are modded. I just want the stock 100% to be 250w as it should, but have the ability to raise my power limit to 120% 300w (not 106% 265w stock). I edited a picture from Kepler bios tweaker and I'm asking 1 simple question. If someone can give me a "for sure" answer, AWESOME. Please to not comment on this if you are not 100% sure about it. Not trying to be rude, just trying to understand this without changing a bunch of things I don't want to change. Thanks!!


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> I see what you are saying, if I was trying to achieve an overclock that was a lot higher and not sure if it was stable, yes more volts, I'm just trying to get 1254mhz without throttling tho, which i've seen for the most part it is stable with no artifacts but it gets throttled down because of my PL. I'm not trying to push the limits of my cards at all even with a unlocked bios like most would do. I use to do that don't get me wrong, but now I have the hardware to drive my current displays and just want a little bit more for them. I think 1254mhz with 2 780ti's will be a "sweet spot" and not be to far out of range of what the 6pin and 8pin + pci-e slot can give my card. Evga was real conservative with the SC ACX bios for some reason. Other companies allow 116%+ but I guess those might not be reference boards. I used to get some hefty overclocks on water without the power limit of todays cards and be ok, and sometimes blow some up even tho temps were fine and no artifacts lol. Evga has received a few dead cards from me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I hammered on my tri sli gtx 480's pretty hard with the beer chiller with chilled water. Was always on the edge of condensation and once I walked outside for 5mins talking to someone and came back in to a mess of condensation , fried mobo, and 1 of my 3 480s fried. Pc locked up while running benchmark and shut down, chilled water was still flowing and there was power to the mobo and pump, but pc wasn't booted into windows and 480's weren't making the heat that I needed to keep the condensation off the water blocks, there for they condensated fast and this was on a tech bench, water went right down on mobo and I came in and seen it, and then started LMBO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I wasn't mad at all cus I knew I was going to push things overboard with the chiller and did. go big or go home right LOL.
> 
> I won't be doing this again so I know my limits to stay within now. You can only get so much juice from 1 orange. If you want a bigger glass of juice you need more oranges or have to up it to a grape fruit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks bud, I'll compare and see if I can figure it out.


Damn that sounds like a horrific experience! I would freak the **** out if that happened to my current rig. Fortunately I'm not pushing things THAT hard.

Anyhow, I wanted to say that I got GTA 5 running and it is insanely amazing on the Swift. I'm seeing 90%+ utilization on both cards with all of the settings and sliders maxed out with a silky smooth, G-Sync 120 FPS. It is mind blowing to play this game with this level of graphical detail with this kind of fluidity. And boy, the reviews weren't kidding, it is optimized! I've yet to play a game that got my CPU utilization (i7 4930k @ 4.5GHz) up to 55% until now. It's nice to see my hardware getting a good workout.









Let me know if you get a good custom vbios going. I'm actually ok with the default ACX vbios to be honest.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stefanox92*
> 
> Hi guys, i have a zotac 780ti oc version, can I use skyn3t-Ti-vBios-Zotac?


Yes you can.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Damn that sounds like a horrific experience! I would freak the **** out if that happened to my current rig. Fortunately I'm not pushing things THAT hard.
> 
> Anyhow, I wanted to say that I got GTA 5 running and it is insanely amazing on the Swift. I'm seeing 90%+ utilization on both cards with all of the settings and sliders maxed out with a silky smooth, G-Sync 120 FPS. It is mind blowing to play this game with this level of graphical detail with this kind of fluidity. And boy, the reviews weren't kidding, it is optimized! I've yet to play a game that got my CPU utilization (i7 4930k @ 4.5GHz) up to 55% until now. It's nice to see my hardware getting a good workout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you get a good custom vbios going. I'm actually ok with the default ACX vbios to be honest.


Nah, that's the fun part of overclocking. Always have fun and know that there are risks to be had. When things have warranties, who cares really lol. Didn't cost me anything but a couple bucks in shipping costs.

Here's a pic of the chiller hooked up to my pc before moving to the custom tech bench I made, and then here's a pic of the tech bench after it was put back together but on my quad rad and no chiller. Chiller was on the tech bench tho when it went bad (FUN) lol . Oh, you can still see a corner of the chiller in the tech bench pic


----------



## DasDinkleberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Desktop View
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Working on a custom bios for myself. I want to understand this 100%. Any help "understanding" this would be great and much appreciated.
> 
> MY ONLY GOAL, is to raise my power limit to 120% which is 300w. I DO NOT want my bios to be 300w @ 100% like all these custom bios's that are modded. I just want the stock 100% to be 250w as it should, but have the ability to raise my power limit to 120% 300w (not 106% 265w stock). I edited a picture from Kepler bios tweaker and I'm asking 1 simple question. If someone can give me a "for sure" answer, AWESOME. Please to not comment on this if you are not 100% sure about it. Not trying to be rude, just trying to understand this without changing a bunch of things I don't want to change. Thanks!!


yes thats what you need my friend, what i did on that bios was only replicating the skyn3t power unlocking method so

here is a detailed scheme of the power table tab,


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DasDinkleberg*
> 
> yes thats what you need my friend, what i did on that bios was only replicating the skyn3t power unlocking method so
> 
> here is a detailed scheme of the power table tab,


Thanks bud. I did come across that pic too showing what the settings were. I DO NOT want such a high limit tho like the skyn3t bios. I want just a little more then stock 106%. My card is 250w TDP and has the ability to pull 300w total with 1 6pin, 1 8pin, and PCI-E (75w,150w,75w) . So I just want to have a bios that will let my cards perform as they can. There's no point in having a 600w limit on a card that only can draw 300w. If it had 3 8pins like that one classified card did, that would be a different story. If for some reason a game pushes my cards more I still want the power saving features to keep my cards from dying. THIS IS ALSO VERY GOOD FOR THE PERSON THAT WILL BE BUYING MY CARDS LOL.

One other question I have for someone who knows is what is the command for flashing my 2nd card? I need to add something to the command that does the top card, just don't know exactly and now with water loops on them I don't want to take out and do 1 at a time. Thanks


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> One other question I have for someone who knows is what is the command for flashing my 2nd card? I need to add something to the command that does the top card, just don't know exactly and now with water loops on them I don't want to take out and do 1 at a time. Thanks


if you remember the --index parameter, e.g. nvflash --index... top card usually is 0 while the next card is 1. You can list by nvflash --list to see the associated index. nvflash -i is the shorthand btw.

does your board have a plx chip?


----------



## raidflex

Anyone know if the Kepler BIOS Tweaker will allow modification of a UEFI vBIOS? Sky's vBIOS works fine, but if I can modify the UEF version of the stock MSI BIOS then that would be even better and allow me to disable CSM in the BIOS for full UEFI.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> if you remember the --index parameter, e.g. nvflash --index... top card usually is 0 while the next card is 1. You can list by nvflash --list to see the associated index. nvflash -i is the shorthand btw.
> 
> does your board have a plx chip?


Don't think the Maximus VI Formula has a PLX chip. My cards are running 8x/8x per Gpu-Z


----------



## DasDinkleberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Thanks bud. I did come across that pic too showing what the settings were. I DO NOT want such a high limit tho like the skyn3t bios. I want just a little more then stock 106%. My card is 250w TDP and has the ability to pull 300w total with 1 6pin, 1 8pin, and PCI-E (75w,150w,75w) . So I just want to have a bios that will let my cards perform as they can. There's no point in having a 600w limit on a card that only can draw 300w. If it had 3 8pins like that one classified card did, that would be a different story. If for some reason a game pushes my cards more I still want the power saving features to keep my cards from dying. THIS IS ALSO VERY GOOD FOR THE PERSON THAT WILL BE BUYING MY CARDS LOL.
> 
> One other question I have for someone who knows is what is the command for flashing my 2nd card? I need to add something to the command that does the top card, just don't know exactly and now with water loops on them I don't want to take out and do 1 at a time. Thanks


the command is -i0 -4 -5 -6 x.rom for the first card and -i1 -4 -5 -6 x.rom for the second, if you are using the latest nvflash skip the -4 -5 because they dont exist on it anymore


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DasDinkleberg*
> 
> the command is -i0 -4 -5 -6 x.rom for the first card and -i1 -4 -5 -6 x.rom for the second, if you are using the latest nvflash skip the -4 -5 because they dont exist on it anymore


I found my guide to flashing that I wrote up a couple weeks ago with all the info and steps. Thanks tho. I just flashed both cards successfully to my custom bios I made with just TDP set to 300w (was 250w) and raised power limit to 120% / 300w (was 106% / 265w) . Those are the only settings I changed, but both cards are now using the same exact bios which is always good for sli. My 2nd card had a different bios number, just 1 number different than the 1st card I had. Not sure why because they are both the same Evga 780ti SC ACX versions.

I run command prompt as Admin, then type into it " cd C:\nvflash " to get into the NVFlash folder I put in C: , Then I ran " nvflash --list " to see the index numbers. top card is 0 and bottom card is 1 . Then I typed in the command " nvflash --index=0 -6 RomName.rom " for top card and
" nvflash --index=1 -6 RomName.rom " for the bottom card and everything went perfect.

Here's the guide / notes I made so it's very easy to understand using NVFlash in windows

FlashingwithNVflashInstructions.txt 2k .txt file


Vulcan, you can flash to this bios too if you want and it should let you get 1254mhz with no throttling at all.

Thanks again for all the help as always. Always good to talk things over before doing something you aren't 100% sure on. Now I am 100% sure on modding my bios to 120% power limit or higher.



EDIT:

Ok, now I just ran some Heaven to test the new bios settings. The TDP shouldn't be changed on the bios from 250w to 300w like I was told to change. Now that changes the way the power usage is show as you can see in my pic below. I marked around the clock speeds and power usage. Now the top card is only showing 99% power usage when it was showing 106% before. So now if I move the power limit slider to 120% that's not going to be 120% over the way the stock bios was working. It's now off. That should have stayed at 106% with that 1241mhz clock speed. Bottom card before was at 99% and now shows only 92%. I'm going to make a new bios and ONLY CHANGE the power limit from 106% (265w) to 120% (300w) so that it works as intended, just raising the power limit. Changing the value of the cards TDP changes things a bit. The card is still 250w TDP even if I'm trying to pull 300w. I wanted only to have bios with 120% power limit change and nothing else. Now it's as if I leave it at just 100% power limit I get what 106% use to give me LOL. I was guided a little wrong by someone in the Bios Tweaker thread. I knew I should have just changed the 1 setting at the very bottom that showed stock 106% and not changed the TDP up top. No biggy but I will change it.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DasDinkleberg*
> 
> the command is -i0 -4 -5 -6 x.rom for the first card and -i1 -4 -5 -6 x.rom for the second, if you are using the latest nvflash skip the -4 -5 because they dont exist on it anymore


I don't know if separate commands can accomplish the same task but having memorized the task this is how I flash my cards:

nvflash -i0 -5 -6 skynet.rom (for skyn3t vbios on the primary)

and

nvflash -i1 -5 -6 skynet.rom (for secondary)

Basically this guide works for 780 Ti even though the cards referred to are mobile:

http://forum.notebookreview.com/threads/about-flashing-my-680m-sli-bios-for-overclocking.681684/

I'm using PX v4.2.1.2143


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> I don't know if separate commands can accomplish the same task but having memorized the task this is how I flash my cards:
> 
> nvflash -i0 -5 -6 skynet.rom (for skyn3t vbios on the primary)
> 
> and
> 
> nvflash -i1 -5 -6 skynet.rom (for secondary)
> 
> Basically this guide works for 780 Ti even though the cards referred to are mobile:
> 
> http://forum.notebookreview.com/threads/about-flashing-my-680m-sli-bios-for-overclocking.681684/
> 
> I'm using PX v4.2.1.2143


The version I'm using doesn't need the -5 in the command. I'm making a new bios now and going to flash again and confirm that it's EXACTLY what I'm wanting. If so, I will zip that bios for you too if you would like. I'm just raising the power limit to 120% but keeping everything the same so it's just giving us a little more overhead and wont throttle our 1241-1254mhz overclocks, and probably wont throttle up to 1300mhz if you could get that stable. I'm only looking for 1254mhz no throttling at all. That may push your Firestrike score to 20,000


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> The version I'm using doesn't need the -5 in the command. I'm making a new bios now and going to flash again and confirm that it's EXACTLY what I'm wanting. If so, I will zip that bios for you too if you would like. I'm just raising the power limit to 120% but keeping everything the same so it's just giving us a little more overhead and wont throttle our 1241-1254mhz overclocks, and probably wont throttle up to 1300mhz if you could get that stable. I'm only looking for 1254mhz no throttling at all. That may push your Firestrike score to 20,000


1300mhz SLI? Not enough but close to 20k...unless you use extreme processor IMO.

here's mine @ 1293 / 1910mhz SLI with 4770k @ 4.7ghz http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4279925


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> 1300mhz SLI? Not enough but close to 20k...unless you use extreme processor IMO.
> 
> here's mine @ 1293 / 1910mhz SLI with 4770k @ 4.7ghz http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4279925


Vulcan has the 4930K 6 core cpu. That's why he can most likely get 20K in Firestrike with 1254mhz and no throttling I bet. He already has 19,3xx with throttling. He can do it







lol

So for the newest bios I just made for 120% power limit, it works perfect. Just ran heaven for 10min with 1254mhz and no extra volts at all, just what the cards use stock. I didn't get any throttle down AT ALL














.. Finally!! LOL. Now I have the extra headroom I want from these 2 780ti's in Sli so I can push them higher if I want. Not sure if I will run 1254mhz yet for gaming because I don't have a game I'm playing ATM that these don't handle really. Even with my Asus Swift at 144hz, GTA V is running maxed settings and my fps is 110-144 with only 1201mhz. I might give 1254mhz a go and see how much that brings up the 110fps. Would be nice to see it at 125-144 fps. I could then just put my monitor @ 120hz and then G-sync will have the game locked at 120fps and then the cards wont run at full 99%, maybe 80% ish and then that will not create as much heat even tho load temps are at most 45c







.

I am now TRULY HAPPY with my whole setup. Thanks everyone that helped me along the way with my question too. I now fully understand how to properly flash my bios on both cards with no issues. I now know how to tune / mod my bios files the way I want them. Everything, THANKS









Here's a pic of HWinfo monitoring the last 10min run with new bios with 120% power limit. The power did drop a little from 106% to 102% on the one card, but that's because I'm not using any extra volts, just stock volts. My cards stayed at 1254mhz the whole time and not 1 throttle down. Time to test with GTA V for a little bit and blow some crap up


----------



## Hambone07si

EVGA SC ACX / Power Limit 120% 300w / TDP 250w

780PL120.zip 134k .zip file


Just made this bios today and tested it out compared to the values I got with stock bios and all the values will stay the same with same overclock/volts and power limits. You WILL see higher values if you raise the Power Limit higher than your stock bios lets you as this is giving you more overhead to push it further. This bios is the Evga 780ti SC ACX version, but now with Power Limit slider modded for 100% (250w) up to 120% (300w). Card can only get 300w total with PCI-e , 6pin , 8pin (75w,75w,150w) . Other cards with 2 8pins can pull 375w.

I was able to stay at 1201mhz on stock 106% Power Limit and pretty much not throttle 99% of the time, but no higher or would throttle down. This new bios has let me sit at 1254mhz and not throttle at all in 10mins of Heaven at extreme settings and 8xAA. Still going to play around and gather some more info if I push further. So far I have no artifacts at 1254mhz with NO extra volts added yet and max load temps of 45c. May see what +75mv can add on top of that since temps are nice and cool. 1300mhz would be nice









Running FireStrike at 1254mhz no extra volts is hitting the 112% power limit I set to start. Looks like it needs a little more, I seen it go to 1241 for just a sec on the one card. I'll try 116% as same settings but with extra +75mv.


116% +75mv / Gpu Score 24,691 , total 18,171 with 4790k @ 4.7ghz 4c/8t


----------



## TONSCHUH

116% +75mv / Gpu Score 24,691 , total 18,171 with 4790k @ 4.7ghz 4c/8t
[/quote]

Something seems to hold you back a bit: 18324


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> 116% +75mv / Gpu Score 24,691 , total 18,171 with 4790k @ 4.7ghz 4c/8t


Something seems to hold you back a bit: 18324








[/quote]

Probably since I didn't touch the memory at all. It's at stock 1750/7000mhz. You have your memory @ 1845/7380 to get another 153 points, looks ok to me. Looks in line with acupalypse @ 1293 / 1910mhz SLI with 4770k @ 4.7ghz http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4279925 . He's got a 1,000 points on me with higher core of 1293 vs 1254 and 1910 vs 1750. My score at 1201mhz is around 17,3xx or so.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Something seems to hold you back a bit: 18324


Probably since I didn't touch the memory at all. It's at stock 1750/7000mhz. You have your memory @ 1845/7380 to get another 153 points, looks ok to me. Looks in line with acupalypse @ 1293 / 1910mhz SLI with 4770k @ 4.7ghz http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4279925 . He's got a 1,000 points on me with higher core of 1293 vs 1254 and 1910 vs 1750. My score at 1201mhz is around 17,3xx or so.[/quote]

I thought your 4790k should give you a better score as well, or not ?

Intel Core i7 4790K vs 3770K


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> Probably since I didn't touch the memory at all. It's at stock 1750/7000mhz. You have your memory @ 1845/7380 to get another 153 points, looks ok to me. Looks in line with acupalypse @ 1293 / 1910mhz SLI with 4770k @ 4.7ghz http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4279925 . He's got a 1,000 points on me with higher core of 1293 vs 1254 and 1910 vs 1750. My score at 1201mhz is around 17,3xx or so.
> 
> I thought your 4790k should give you a better score as well, or not ?
> 
> Intel Core i7 4790K vs 3770K


i would look at the graphics score than overall fs score, since we have different CPUs


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> i would look at the graphics score than overall fs score, since we have different CPUs


That's ok, I was just wondering about it.

You usually say that the average performance-gain is like this:

2600k = +10% => 3770k = +10% => 4770k = +xx% => 4790k

When I compare my wife's 2600k with my 3770k, then a 2600k @4500MHz is pretty much equal to a 3770k @4200MHz.


----------



## Hambone07si

Yeah, if you really test the cpu's against one another. The 20 seconds of Firestrike physics testing with both our cpu's at 4.7ghz isn't enough test to see that difference show up. Now if we started doing some encoding or rendering tests or Cinebench multi core test, you will see the difference you're thinking about. That Firestrike run was not close to trying for a MAX score or hitting a high score at all. It was just a run to show the new bios not throttling the Evga SC card down from 1254mhz. Giving Vulcan something to test the stock bios at and compare when he sets 1254mhz and it throttles. Nothing more.

I'm getting 5 more 256gig ssd's today from a buddy for building his new water cooled 540 air. Full custom loop with 360 rad / 120 rad / pump/res combo / Cpu / 2 x 7970's EK blocks. I will be picking up all the parts for his build later tonight.

I may reload windows 8.1 again and do 4 or more 256gig ssd's in Raid 0. I will have 6 total of the same 256gig ssd's now. They get 550mb/s per single drive, 1.1ghz/s with 2 in Raid 0. If I can do 4, we're looking at 2.2ghz/s or 6 3.3ghz/s







.. Need to see how many my mobo can do on the sata6 controller that's the same. I know the M5F could only do 2 or 2, but think the M6F can do 4 or 6. Not sure yet.
Looks like 6 it is










Then I'm getting another 540 air and M7F/4790k with just H55 push/pull stock clocks setup, 2 x Gtx 580 sli, 2 x 256gig ssd Raid 0. This is a different build for another buddy from work.

I've been quite busy with new gaming builds for my buddies this past month. This is now about 5 new builds, 3 laptop OS reloads (2 on installed 256gig ssd's) , and 2 desktops that came back for a fresh OS install because of bad viruses. I've built easily over 500+ pc's in the past 10yrs for a lot of people in my area. They all come back in a couple years for upgrades, new mobo/cpu/ram combos, new gpus, or even complete builds again. I love when one of them wants to go with a full custom loop and let me pretty much call the shots. Makes it a lot of fun for me







. The 2 540 air builds I'm doing this week/weekend wanted new pc's done just because of seeing my upgrade with my AIO's on the 780ti sli setup. I build something nice and text a few pics out, then within a couple weeks I'll make all my money back and SOME (plus 5 256gig ssd's) LOL.


----------



## rluker5

4k Vram trick?
Hey, I was seeing if I could help someone with 780ti's and a 4k display with hdmi2.0, but no dp1.2 by messing around with that 4:2:0 compression over hdmi.
I was always curious if this would be some performance cheat, but never enough to actually test it. But since I already hooked up the cable I did test it a little. On Metro2033 4k high I went from ~1950g ram to ~1450g by only switching from DP to HDMI. fps and look of game remained the same. MetroLL dropped from ~1850 to~1650 on very high doing the same. It looks like results vary per game.
Mind you, 4:2:0 over hdmi is buggy and looks like butt on the desktop (rainbows, cursor weirdness, old games just not working, etc) but it looks the same to me in modern games.
I might have to use this for Witcher 3 if it is vram demanding.
It also could be that multistream DP1.2 just sucks up extra ram, but seeing as I don't have a hdmi2.0 video card handy to test it I won't know anytime soon.
Here are some screenshots that you can view the original if you want more details.





Oh yeah, Thank you Skyn3t. The bios works great. I also use the increased control to keep my cards cool and consistent when I don't need their full power.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Vulcan has the 4930K 6 core cpu. That's why he can most likely get 20K in Firestrike with 1254mhz and no throttling I bet. He already has 19,3xx with throttling. He can do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> So for the newest bios I just made for 120% power limit, it works perfect. Just ran heaven for 10min with 1254mhz and no extra volts at all, just what the cards use stock. I didn't get any throttle down AT ALL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Finally!! LOL. Now I have the extra headroom I want from these 2 780ti's in Sli so I can push them higher if I want. Not sure if I will run 1254mhz yet for gaming because I don't have a game I'm playing ATM that these don't handle really. Even with my Asus Swift at 144hz, GTA V is running maxed settings and my fps is 110-144 with only 1201mhz. I might give 1254mhz a go and see how much that brings up the 110fps. Would be nice to see it at 125-144 fps. I could then just put my monitor @ 120hz and then G-sync will have the game locked at 120fps and then the cards wont run at full 99%, maybe 80% ish and then that will not create as much heat even tho load temps are at most 45c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I am now TRULY HAPPY with my whole setup. Thanks everyone that helped me along the way with my question too. I now fully understand how to properly flash my bios on both cards with no issues. I now know how to tune / mod my bios files the way I want them. Everything, THANKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of HWinfo monitoring the last 10min run with new bios with 120% power limit. The power did drop a little from 106% to 102% on the one card, but that's because I'm not using any extra volts, just stock volts. My cards stayed at 1254mhz the whole time and not 1 throttle down. Time to test with GTA V for a little bit and blow some crap up










Man something is wrong with my score and I need help figuring out what it is. Hambone, I am on your custom vbios and am not getting the wattage-based throttling anymore, the clocks went from sitting at 1215 to sitting at 1241MHz solely from the increased PT limit in your custom vbios, so thank-you.

BUT, here are some before and after Firestrike runs at +104 core / +300 memory / +75mV over the base SC ACX value (making for an effective 1254 MHz "Boost") yet I am seeing 1k less points than you (and I have memory at +300 which makes a noticeable improvement in Firestrike).

Before:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6722062

After, on your 780PL120.rom:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6722213

I do have PT at 120%!

What the hell is going on?

I have tried changing the power management setting in Control Panel from "adaptive" to "prefer maximum performance" and this seems to not affect the scores at all. I've even increased the refresh rate of the monitor (Swift) from 120 to 144Hz as the initial graphics test does get the frames up over 130 here and there, also setting "V-Sync" to "G-Sync" in the control panel.

I'm on 350.12, but this kind of performance has persisted ever since moving from 337.88, the bench that is in my signature. This kind of score has been present with all of the recent drivers.

Is it 3D Vision related? Should I remove the 3D Vision driver altogether?

It can't be PSU wattage starvation related as the GPU clocks hold in both the initial test, where the CPU has very little play, and the combined test at the end.

Could it be because I am on Windows 7? I noticed youre on 8.1 Hambone, and maybe the others?

If you look here, this thread's creator saw a 5k GPU difference between 7 and 8.1, all things being equal (clocks and driver):

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=393862

Actually, I'm willing to bet it is an OS issue.

Damn, I really am looking forward to upgrading to Win 10 now, it's not only the prospect of DX 12 and stackable VRAM.


----------



## vulcan78

Also, something I wanted to share that you guys might not be aware of. Because of the nature of the +13 rule in regards to frequency, setting the clocks to EXACTLY what you would think is say 1254 or 1241 has (+104 and +91 respectively, at least on the SC ACX vbios) results in a displayed max frequency appearing 13 MHz lower than actual. Meaning, if I set it at +104, which should be 1254MHz max, I am only seeing 1241MHz max on OSD and in Hwinfo64.

All that needs to be done is to add 1 more MHz, so +92 for 1241 and +105 for 1254, which will show a more accurate approximation of the actual frequency. I just remembered this today while running Firestrike and wondering why 1241MHz wasn't registering and concerned with having to run +104MHz solely to get 1241MHz as the displayed frequency. I wasn't sure if there was still a Power Target based restriction or what but then I remember this being mentioned on the first page here under the +13 caveat.

I actually only want peak frequency to be 1241 as I've already tried 1254 and it wasn't stable at +74mV, although it was mostly, I say about 75% stable there. I'm willing to bet that 1241MHz at +75mV is going to be mostly stable, and completely without artifacts and it's nice to actually see 1241MHz displayed.

YMMV in this regard as your ASIC quality may be higher.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man something is wrong with my score and I need help figuring out what it is. Hambone, I am on your custom vbios and am not getting the wattage-based throttling anymore, the clocks went from sitting at 1215 to sitting at 1241MHz solely from the increased PT limit in your custom vbios, so thank-you.
> 
> BUT, here are some before and after Firestrike runs at +104 core / +300 memory / +75mV over the base SC ACX value (making for an effective 1254 MHz "Boost") yet I am seeing 1k less points than you (and I have memory at +300 which makes a noticeable improvement in Firestrike).
> 
> Before:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6722062
> 
> After, on your 780PL120.rom:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6722213
> 
> I do have PT at 120%!
> 
> What the hell is going on?
> 
> I have tried changing the power management setting in Control Panel from "adaptive" to "prefer maximum performance" and this seems to not affect the scores at all. I've even increased the refresh rate of the monitor (Swift) from 120 to 144Hz as the initial graphics test does get the frames up over 130 here and there, also setting "V-Sync" to "G-Sync" in the control panel.
> 
> I'm on 350.12, but this kind of performance has persisted ever since moving from 337.88, the bench that is in my signature. This kind of score has been present with all of the recent drivers.
> 
> Is it 3D Vision related? Should I remove the 3D Vision driver altogether?
> 
> It can't be PSU wattage starvation related as the GPU clocks hold in both the initial test, where the CPU has very little play, and the combined test at the end.
> 
> Could it be because I am on Windows 7? I noticed youre on 8.1 Hambone, and maybe the others?
> 
> If you look here, this thread's creator saw a 5k GPU difference between 7 and 8.1, all things being equal (clocks and driver):
> 
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=393862
> 
> Actually, I'm willing to bet it is an OS issue.
> 
> Damn, I really am looking forward to upgrading to Win 10 now, it's not only the prospect of DX 12 and stackable VRAM.


If you are running benches with the Asus swift you need to make sure 100% that G-Sync is Off in the G-Sync area in Nvidia Control Panel. Uncheck it and hit apply. Maybe reboot after that, then run it again. Your score is higher than mine. I was only 18,171 I thought @ 1254mhz and 1750/stock memory

I still am on 347.88 driver and have not changed.

1241mhz ain't bad on these cards. I will most likely sit at the 1201mhz with no throttling for most of my gaming unless 1254mhz makes a noticable difference.


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Also, something I wanted to share that you guys might not be aware of. Because of the nature of the +13 rule in regards to frequency, setting the clocks to EXACTLY what you would think is say 1254 or 1241 has (+104 and +91 respectively, at least on the SC ACX vbios) results in a displayed max frequency appearing 13 MHz lower than actual. Meaning, if I set it at +104, which should be 1254MHz max, I am only seeing 1241MHz max on OSD and in Hwinfo64.
> 
> All that needs to be done is to add 1 more MHz, so +92 for 1241 and +105 for 1254, which will show a more accurate approximation of the actual frequency. I just remembered this today while running Firestrike and wondering why 1241MHz wasn't registering and concerned with having to run +104MHz solely to get 1241MHz as the displayed frequency. I wasn't sure if there was still a Power Target based restriction or what but then I remember this being mentioned on the first page here under the +13 caveat.
> 
> I actually only want peak frequency to be 1241 as I've already tried 1254 and it wasn't stable at +74mV, although it was mostly, I say about 75% stable there. I'm willing to bet that 1241MHz at +75mV is going to be mostly stable, and completely without artifacts and it's nice to actually see 1241MHz displayed.
> 
> YMMV in this regard as your ASIC quality may be higher.


ASIC quality doesnt mean anything. My card has very low value and clocks 1320MHz.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> ASIC quality doesnt mean anything. My card has very low value and clocks 1320MHz.


well, I'd say it depends. How 'low' is your ASIC? What voltage do you set to reach 1320?

Unless the difference is at least ~10%, yes ASIC won't be that significant. Theoretically, higher ASIC will let you clock higher at the same voltage than a chip with lower ASIC, with all else is the same.

Not sure if you've seen the gentleman here in OCN who had the rare 780 Ti Lightning that has a very high ASIC, reaching high clocks at very low voltages. My (4th) classified has 82% and can clock to 1463mhz @ 1.31v (1490 if I can maintain gpu temp in mid 30s C)


----------



## Quadrider10

i was looking into a 780 Ti classified, are these cards still voltage locked at 1.212v? or can they get higher without the use of the classified voltage tool?


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> If you are running benches with the Asus swift you need to make sure 100% that G-Sync is Off in the G-Sync area in Nvidia Control Panel. Uncheck it and hit apply. Maybe reboot after that, then run it again. Your score is higher than mine. I was only 18,171 I thought @ 1254mhz and 1750/stock memory
> 
> I still am on 347.88 driver and have not changed.
> 
> 1241mhz ain't bad on these cards. I will most likely sit at the 1201mhz with no throttling for most of my gaming unless 1254mhz makes a noticable difference.


I was referring to your GPU score, which is at 24,500 with the same clocks, about 1k points higher, not to mention you have no memory OC; wait until you try +300 on the memory along with 1254 on the core, I bet that 24,500 score will go damn near 26k GPU. OC'ing the memory makes a HUGE difference. My Total score is skewed because of my CPU score.

I will try again with V-Sync and G-Sync completely off in the control panel but I believe I've tried this before and there was no difference. I really think it's because I'm on Windows 7, if you look at the guru3d thread in my last post you will see what I'm talking about.

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=393862

As far as getting a practical gain from OC'ing, my avg. utilization in GTA 5 last night was 80% on the primary and nearly 90% on the secondary (2560x1440, for those that don't know). So there should be a real world benefit, even if only 5 FPS, between running the cards at 1201 and 1241-1254MHz or whatever you can get away with.

Here's a good optimization guide, after reading it one thing I am going to do is turn down reflection MSAA from 8x to 4x as I really don't see a difference and possibly turning Long Shadows off. These two settings present a negligible difference in quality, if any, yet do eat up a few FPS. I don't know what kind of avg. Nvidia is basing their performance off of, seems kinda low for Titan X SLI being pushed by a 5960 considering I'm seeing about 100-110 FPS avg. with everything turned up and maxed out (except MSAA which I have off, FXAA is adequate and resource light at this resolution) at nearly the same resolution.

I do know that this game is CPU intensive, since putting my rig together a year ago and playing probably 20 games I have yet to see any game get my utilization up to 55+%, usually it's no more than 35%, hell I've even seen 70% already with GTA 5!

Overclocking your CPU definitely matters with this game.

http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/guides/grand-theft-auto-v-pc-graphics-and-performance-guide#grand-theft-auto-v-benchmarking-technique


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> i was looking into a 780 Ti classified, are these cards still voltage locked at 1.212v? or can they get higher without the use of the classified voltage tool?


No sir. You can use the same classified voltage tool or evbot if you wish to go beyond 1.3v in PX.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> No sir. You can use the same classified voltage tool or evbot if you wish to go beyond 1.3v in PX.


I totally wish I went with the Classifieds, they weren't even that much more expensive. I was unaware of the real differences between them and the SC ACX (capacitors, non-reference PCB, better voltage regulators dual 8-pin power, dual BIOS, ability to push 1.3v etc.)


----------



## Quadrider10

what about with out the use of EVbot?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> I totally wish I went with the Classifieds, they weren't even that much more expensive. I was unaware of the real differences between them and the SC ACX (capacitors, non-reference PCB, better voltage regulators dual 8-pin power, dual BIOS, ability to push 1.3v etc.)


yes, you wouldn't regret getting a classy...think they went as low as $450 (or even lower with rebate).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> what about with out the use of EVbot?


classy tool in lieu of evbot. PX works well either. I only use classy tool when benching. But for regular gaming, PX gets the job done.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Yeah, if you really test the cpu's against one another. The 20 seconds of Firestrike physics testing with both our cpu's at 4.7ghz isn't enough test to see that difference show up. Now if we started doing some encoding or rendering tests or Cinebench multi core test, you will see the difference you're thinking about. That Firestrike run was not close to trying for a MAX score or hitting a high score at all. It was just a run to show the new bios not throttling the Evga SC card down from 1254mhz. Giving Vulcan something to test the stock bios at and compare when he sets 1254mhz and it throttles. Nothing more.
> 
> I'm getting 5 more 256gig ssd's today from a buddy for building his new water cooled 540 air. Full custom loop with 360 rad / 120 rad / pump/res combo / Cpu / 2 x 7970's EK blocks. I will be picking up all the parts for his build later tonight.
> 
> I may reload windows 8.1 again and do 4 or more 256gig ssd's in Raid 0. I will have 6 total of the same 256gig ssd's now. They get 550mb/s per single drive, 1.1ghz/s with 2 in Raid 0. If I can do 4, we're looking at 2.2ghz/s or 6 3.3ghz/s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Need to see how many my mobo can do on the sata6 controller that's the same. I know the M5F could only do 2 or 2, but think the M6F can do 4 or 6. Not sure yet.
> Looks like 6 it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I'm getting another 540 air and M7F/4790k with just H55 push/pull stock clocks setup, 2 x Gtx 580 sli, 2 x 256gig ssd Raid 0. This is a different build for another buddy from work.
> 
> I've been quite busy with new gaming builds for my buddies this past month. This is now about 5 new builds, 3 laptop OS reloads (2 on installed 256gig ssd's) , and 2 desktops that came back for a fresh OS install because of bad viruses. I've built easily over 500+ pc's in the past 10yrs for a lot of people in my area. They all come back in a couple years for upgrades, new mobo/cpu/ram combos, new gpus, or even complete builds again. I love when one of them wants to go with a full custom loop and let me pretty much call the shots. Makes it a lot of fun for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The 2 540 air builds I'm doing this week/weekend wanted new pc's done just because of seeing my upgrade with my AIO's on the 780ti sli setup. I build something nice and text a few pics out, then within a couple weeks I'll make all my money back and SOME (plus 5 256gig ssd's) LOL.






Ok, thanks for the info !


----------



## Hambone07si

Well I just went shopping







. Just bought EK L240 kit because it was priced dropped today so I snagged it up. I put the 360 kit in a buddies pc and it worked great. That pc is back at my place today for rebuild into the 540 Air case with full custom loop on Cpu and 2 x 7970's in Xfire. I love the pump/res combo that comes in that kit and comes with all the compression fittings needed. Then I bought a bunch of parts while at microcenter as well for me LOL

New custom loop will be the following
EK pump/res combo
EK PE 240mm Rad
EK PE 360mm Rad
EK Supreme Acetal / copper or the EK block that came in the kit
2 x Aquacomputer water blocks (only because I found for $59.99 each, couldn't pass on that)
3/8 ID / 5/8 OD tube, black matte came with the kit, might get a different color (Red)
6 x 3/8 ID / 5/8 compression fittings that came with kit
3 x 3/8 ID / 5/8 90 degree compression fittings for cpu to motherboard block and extra for bottom gpu or a rad.
5 x 2000rpm SickleFlow 120mm Red Led fans.
May go push pull on the rads, but with 240mm and 360mm, probably won't need too.

So I'll be taking back the G10/H55 combos after getting these new blocks and rads installed. That was over half the cost of the custom loop that I will like a lot with that much rad total. Should make for a real quiet system too, better than 3 AIO's.. Time for the fun to begin (AGAIN) LOL









I will be much happier with the full custom loop on Cpu / mobo / 780ti / 780ti . I'm pretty sure that the 360mm rad will take the water from the gpu's back to ambient or close to, then go into the pump with cool water (lasts longer) , then from pump to the cpu, cpu to mobo, mobo to 240mm, 240mm to gpu top then bottom gpu, and then back to 360mm rad. This loop should do great on my 4790k and 780ti sli setup. The rads I got are great for low-med fan speeds, and the Sickleflows at 1500rpms are barely heard, probably can drop to 1200rpm and be dead silent while gaming.

Not sure on cooling the mobo block yet. The maximus VI formula comes with the hybrid Air/Water block so what do you guys think? Add it to the loop or just leave on air? I have not had one issue with the temps in that area at all with overclocking my 4790k. That will be staying at 4.6ghz or 4.7ghz. I'm pumped for the custom loop and not having to worry whether my VRM's are cool enough or my memory is cool enough with the G10 brackets. Setting up this loop in my 540 air case should be fun and look awesome once completed. I will make it that way







Blocks will be here Friday along with the 360mm rad. Everything else is here already.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Well I just went shopping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Just bought EK L240 kit because it was priced dropped today so I snagged it up. I put the 360 kit in a buddies pc and it worked great. That pc is back at my place today for rebuild into the 540 Air case with full custom loop on Cpu and 2 x 7970's in Xfire. I love the pump/res combo that comes in that kit and comes with all the compression fittings needed. Then I bought a bunch of parts while at microcenter as well for me LOL
> 
> New custom loop will be the following
> EK pump/res combo
> EK PE 240mm Rad
> EK PE 360mm Rad
> EK Supreme Acetal / copper or the EK block that came in the kit
> 2 x Aquacomputer water blocks (only because I found for $59.99 each, couldn't pass on that)
> 3/8 ID / 5/8 OD tube, black matte came with the kit, might get a different color (Red)
> 6 x 3/8 ID / 5/8 compression fittings that came with kit
> 3 x 3/8 ID / 5/8 90 degree compression fittings for cpu to motherboard block and extra for bottom gpu or a rad.
> 5 x 2000rpm SickleFlow 120mm Red Led fans.
> May go push pull on the rads, but with 240mm and 360mm, probably won't need too.
> 
> So I'll be taking back the G10/H55 combos after getting these new blocks and rads installed. That was over half the cost of the custom loop that I will like a lot with that much rad total. Should make for a real quiet system too, better than 3 AIO's.. Time for the fun to begin (AGAIN) LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be much happier with the full custom loop on Cpu / mobo / 780ti / 780ti . I'm pretty sure that the 360mm rad will take the water from the gpu's back to ambient or close to, then go into the pump with cool water (lasts longer) , then from pump to the cpu, cpu to mobo, mobo to 240mm, 240mm to gpu top then bottom gpu, and then back to 360mm rad. This loop should do great on my 4790k and 780ti sli setup. The rads I got are great for low-med fan speeds, and the Sickleflows at 1500rpms are barely heard, probably can drop to 1200rpm and be dead silent while gaming.
> 
> Not sure on cooling the mobo block yet. The maximus VI formula comes with the hybrid Air/Water block so what do you guys think? Add it to the loop or just leave on air? I have not had one issue with the temps in that area at all with overclocking my 4790k. That will be staying at 4.6ghz or 4.7ghz. I'm pumped for the custom loop and not having to worry whether my VRM's are cool enough or my memory is cool enough with the G10 brackets. Setting up this loop in my 540 air case should be fun and look awesome once completed. I will make it that way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blocks will be here Friday along with the 360mm rad. Everything else is here already.


Wise decision. I wish I was in a position financially to do the same. Post pics when youre finished putting it together, I may use some of your ideas considering I have the same case.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Wise decision. I wish I was in a position financially to do the same. Post pics when youre finished putting it together, I may use some of your ideas considering I have the same case.


I hear ya. To tell the truth, I really didn't pay that much. The g10/h55 combos are going back so that's $215 back, sold my H110 for $100, so there's $315. It cost me $205 for the EK L240 kit and $195 for the 2 Kryographic water blocks for my 780ti's and a EK PE 360 rad. So it cost me $400 for the parts for my loop, but I got $315 towards it and only pulling $85 more out of my pocket for a FAR more SUPERIOR cooling setup. The EK PE rads are also very good with low rpm fans so my system can not be dead silent and cool better than my H110 with push pull @100% and 2 x H55 push pull @100%. The build should look very nice too in my 540 air. Lots of building to do this weekend. 3 total 540 air pc's with 2 of them having full custom loops with 2 rads and cpu / dual gpus, the 3rd is H110 cooler and 2 x Gtx580 sli but those are on air. I'll be pretty busy that's for sure.

Here's my plan on the loop in my system so far. Not sure if I will add the mobo into the loop or not. Don't really need to but have the ability too.


Most of the heat will be coming from the 2 780ti's which will go right into the 360 rad and be cooled back to ambient or close too, then cool water into the pump so it lasts longer and doesn't fail. Cool water out of the pump to the cpu block which will create minimal heat even gaming, but then will go to the 240 rad to cool water to ambient before going to the 780ti's so they run the coolest possible.

This seems to be the best way to setup my loop and makes the most sense to me. If anyone has any idea's, I'd like to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Krysaenaar

I hope i am doing this right. Can i get added?


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> I hear ya. To tell the truth, I really didn't pay that much. The g10/h55 combos are going back so that's $215 back, sold my H110 for $100, so there's $315. It cost me $205 for the EK L240 kit and $195 for the 2 Kryographic water blocks for my 780ti's and a EK PE 360 rad. So it cost me $400 for the parts for my loop, but I got $315 towards it and only pulling $85 more out of my pocket for a FAR more SUPERIOR cooling setup. The EK PE rads are also very good with low rpm fans so my system can not be dead silent and cool better than my H110 with push pull @100% and 2 x H55 push pull @100%. The build should look very nice too in my 540 air. Lots of building to do this weekend. 3 total 540 air pc's with 2 of them having full custom loops with 2 rads and cpu / dual gpus, the 3rd is H110 cooler and 2 x Gtx580 sli but those are on air. I'll be pretty busy that's for sure.
> 
> Here's my plan on the loop in my system so far. Not sure if I will add the mobo into the loop or not. Don't really need to but have the ability too.
> 
> 
> Most of the heat will be coming from the 2 780ti's which will go right into the 360 rad and be cooled back to ambient or close too, then cool water into the pump so it lasts longer and doesn't fail. Cool water out of the pump to the cpu block which will create minimal heat even gaming, but then will go to the 240 rad to cool water to ambient before going to the 780ti's so they run the coolest possible.
> 
> This seems to be the best way to setup my loop and makes the most sense to me. If anyone has any idea's, I'd like to hear your thoughts.


Actually, you might be able to get better performance if you take a beer hat, and use TWO reservoirs where the beer-cans normally go, and route the cooling line from the GPU's the 360 rad and then to the beer hat and then down to the other radiator and then the CPU etc.










Well I got my proper sized copper heat-sinks in today, they came faster than expected considering they were shipped from China. I'm about to switch them out along with the 55CFM 92mm Cooler Fan's. Hopefully I see performance near or better than what you were seeing with your G10's.

Oh and if your or anyone else currently enjoying GTA 5 is having an issue with "ERR_GFX_D3D_INIT Crash / BSOD" try the following (copied from my reply at the following thread):

https://support.rockstargames.com/hc/communities/public/questions/203458477-ERR-GFX-D3D-INIT-Crash-BSOD?page=9

Hey Nvidia users, I tried a suggestion here and it worked for me: go into the Control Panel and under 'Power Management' switch it from "Adaptive" to "Prefer Maximum Performance".
Normally I would get a crash between 15 minutes and an hour of play-time but I just made it through 2.5 hours! This with a pair of 780 Ti overclocked to 1241 and utilization sitting between 85 and 99% on both cards avg. (most settings maxed, MSAA off, FXAA on).
This is also with Precision X inserting an overlay in conjunction with Hwinfo64 and RTSS! Before doing the above I tried turning of PX, AI Suite 3, RTSS to no avail.
I really think this fix works.

System Specs:
CPU: i7 4930 @ 4.5GHz
GPU's: 2x 780 Ti SLI
Mobo: Asus Rampage IV Black Edition
Memory: 32GB Corsair Vengeance @ 2133MHz
Display: Asus ROG Swift G-Sync 2560x1440 144Hz
Storage: 256GB SSD
OS: Win 7 64 bit Professional
Display Driver: 350.12 (clean install via Display Driver Uninstaller)


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Actually, you might be able to get better performance if you take a beer hat, and use TWO reservoirs where the beer-cans normally go, and route the cooling line from the GPU's the 360 rad and then to the beer hat and then down to the other radiator and then the CPU etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I got my proper sized copper heat-sinks in today, they came faster than expected considering they were shipped from China. I'm about to switch them out along with the 55CFM 92mm Cooler Fan's. Hopefully I see performance near or better than what you were seeing with your G10's.


Nice!! I was going to say since I'm taking my G10/H55's back and going on custom loop again, I would give you my magical shims







, but you got yours now so you are good. On the performance, I wish you the best of luck getting better performance than I was getting, but I don't think you will beat what I was doing. I'm sure you can match what I got if you get everything mounted really good and have real flat shims with a good TIM job. I had the H55's to the max of there cooling capabilities. With the push/pull Sickleflows at 100%, I don't think there is anything you can do to get even better temps than that. The rad just isn't big enough to make any difference going lower then I was getting at 69f ambient. If you go lower ambient you should get lower. When only push or pull not both, temps were all over and never the same with both cards. Once I went push pull and they were pulling the air from outside the case, then both did exactly the same thing temp wise.

If you run 10min of heaven with 2560x1440 with extreme/ultra/extreme/8xAA at 1201mhz and 69f ambient and can stay under 44/45c continuously running, HELL YEAH MAN







. I just don't think the H55's can do any better than that because of the flow rate. There was no difference between 65-100% on the pump and I tested like 7 different settings. You would need a better gpu block and bigger rad. Even with me going full custom loop with a 240 and 360 rad, I don't think my temps are going to drop much from that, maybe 40c. I see people with custom loops getting into the 50's while benching, and some stay around 38-40c .. Prove me wrong







, I would be happy to see you achieve better temps than my 45c max load over 10min or 2hrs.

Now I just got back from Microcenter again. Bought 6 more 3/8" ID 5/8" OD compression fittings for a total of 12 now. Picked up a sli connector for 41mm - 66mm so I don't have to use hose and barbs or fittings joining the cards. Last thing I also grabbed was another pump to run 2 pumps in the loop since there will be "cpu / gpu / gpu / 240 / 360 / res" . That is a lot of components really, so 2 pumps will help and be safer just in case one did stop running or fail. It's a Phobya DC12-260 that has 600L/hour and will be good with my EK 400L/hour. Might just set the 600 @ 70-80% or so to match the flow of the 400L/hour. My MCP655 is way higher at 1200L/hour or so. Not sure that one would be as good trying to go that low? It would probably shut off before running at 400L/hour HAHA. Now just to figure out where I want to put that in the loop with the other one







Can't wait to get my blocks and 360 rad tomorrow and start my loop. It's going to be fun!!

I was thinking about that Thermaltake Core X9 pc case when I seen it in person at Microcenter. That thing has SO MUCH room in it to add whatever you want. I could even then add my Quad double thick rad in there anywhere I wanted. Having a 240 / 360 / 480 rad's on 2 pumps would just be insane for my cpu and gpu's, but whats wrong with that







this is OCN!!! I think you can fit like 6 or more quad rads in that thing.


----------



## Rakddon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Well I just went shopping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Just bought EK L240 kit because it was priced dropped today so I snagged it up. I put the 360 kit in a buddies pc and it worked great. That pc is back at my place today for rebuild into the 540 Air case with full custom loop on Cpu and 2 x 7970's in Xfire. I love the pump/res combo that comes in that kit and comes with all the compression fittings needed. Then I bought a bunch of parts while at microcenter as well for me LOL
> 
> New custom loop will be the following
> EK pump/res combo
> EK PE 240mm Rad
> EK PE 360mm Rad
> EK Supreme Acetal / copper or the EK block that came in the kit
> 2 x Aquacomputer water blocks (only because I found for $59.99 each, couldn't pass on that)
> 3/8 ID / 5/8 OD tube, black matte came with the kit, might get a different color (Red)
> 6 x 3/8 ID / 5/8 compression fittings that came with kit
> 3 x 3/8 ID / 5/8 90 degree compression fittings for cpu to motherboard block and extra for bottom gpu or a rad.
> 5 x 2000rpm SickleFlow 120mm Red Led fans.
> May go push pull on the rads, but with 240mm and 360mm, probably won't need too.
> 
> So I'll be taking back the G10/H55 combos after getting these new blocks and rads installed. That was over half the cost of the custom loop that I will like a lot with that much rad total. Should make for a real quiet system too, better than 3 AIO's.. Time for the fun to begin (AGAIN) LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be much happier with the full custom loop on Cpu / mobo / 780ti / 780ti . I'm pretty sure that the 360mm rad will take the water from the gpu's back to ambient or close to, then go into the pump with cool water (lasts longer) , then from pump to the cpu, cpu to mobo, mobo to 240mm, 240mm to gpu top then bottom gpu, and then back to 360mm rad. This loop should do great on my 4790k and 780ti sli setup. The rads I got are great for low-med fan speeds, and the Sickleflows at 1500rpms are barely heard, probably can drop to 1200rpm and be dead silent while gaming.
> 
> Not sure on cooling the mobo block yet. The maximus VI formula comes with the hybrid Air/Water block so what do you guys think? Add it to the loop or just leave on air? I have not had one issue with the temps in that area at all with overclocking my 4790k. That will be staying at 4.6ghz or 4.7ghz. I'm pumped for the custom loop and not having to worry whether my VRM's are cool enough or my memory is cool enough with the G10 brackets. Setting up this loop in my 540 air case should be fun and look awesome once completed. I will make it that way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blocks will be here Friday along with the 360mm rad. Everything else is here already.


That's good news Hambone07si!!!

You will be extremely busy with all the builds but hopefully not too busy to help me with mine???
http://www.overclock.net/t/1552082/please-help-watercool-my-build

pretty much the same setup as yours.

just waiting for the mods to approve my latest post with all the parts and prices.


----------



## Dissolution187

I just got an EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified in the mail.... which bios should I flash it with?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> I just got an EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified in the mail.... which bios should I flash it with?


The best support for that card is in this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-k-ngp-n-owners-club

The best bios and the tools you need to get the most out of your card are all there.


----------



## Hambone07si

Just got my over night parts. EK PE 360mm Rad and Kryograhics Gtx 780ti water blocks







.. It's going to be a FUN Friday!!!!


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Just got my over night parts. EK PE 360mm Rad and Kryograhics Gtx 780ti water blocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. It's going to be a FUN Friday!!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


try not to blow up anything


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Just got my over night parts. EK PE 360mm Rad and Kryograhics Gtx 780ti water blocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. It's going to be a FUN Friday!!!!


Wow those are really nice! I've never seen those before. Well I got it all back together and discovered in the process of replacing the shims and TIM that the TIM I ordered wasn't actually Gelid GC Extreme but Gelid GC Supreme. Everything back in and I was seeing a peak, mostly sustained temp in Heaven of 54-55C primary and secondary. This was definitely a no go. Then after looking up Gelid GC Supreme I found an article comparing Extreme and Supreme in Spanish and that concluded there was a 3C difference. Next article I found had no data on Supreme but it did show that Phantek's TIM was identical to GC Extreme performance wise, which I DID happen to have on hand left over from using their air cooler for a while. SO I went rummaging for that, found what remained of it (just barely enough) took everything all back apart, and then 1-2 hours later I'm seeing peak load temps of 49-50C primary and secondary, nearly identical .5C apart, after 15-20 minutes in Heaven. This with the clocks at 1241 core / 1900 memory / +75mV @ 120% PT or 300W. I then tried no overclock to speak of, no additional voltage or PT (1150 / 1750) and the temps dropped to 44-46!

Edit: Do not pick up Gelid GC Supreme, this stuff is not nearly as good as Extreme, I'm seeing not 3 but 5 C cooler temps with Phanteks NHDC which is equivalent to the latter.

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/thermal-paste-performance-benchmark,3616-11.html

Now I don't have a thermometer in my room, so I cannot precisely state my ambient, but it feels about room temperature or only slightly lower, say 65-68F. The term room temperature actually is fairly accurate way of describing a temperature that most people are comfortable with, not too hot, not too cold, and this is around 70F, subtle physiological differences notwithstanding.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Room_temperature

Playing GTA 5 on the Swift at 2560x1440 and the refresh rate at 120Hz (again for those who don't know) I ended up with peak and avg. temps about 5-6C lower than before (49 and 40C) with only a .5C difference between primary and secondary, this with the clocks at 1241 / 1900 / +75mV / 120% PT - 300W and avg. utilization at 83% primary, 86% secondary. I'm pretty sure I could bring this down 5C with no overclock but the whole point of the stupid G10's, aside from pushing the heat out of the case unlike the ACX coolers dumping 600W of heat into a case the size of the Air 540, was so that I could increase my OC overhead without worrying about my temps sitting in the mid 80's.

Anyhow, these 25x25x1.5m shims are perfect, and the replacement Cooler Master 52 CFM 92mm fans do actually push like double the airflow of the default Kraken G10 fans. The back-plates and ACX cooling mid-plates do seem a little cooler but this is actually fairly difficult to determine.

One thing that is good and misleading about full water-blocks though is that you may think that youre only dropping your GPU temps down from say 50C to 40C with a moderate OC but the fact is that the entire card is dropping to 40C, not solely the GPU itself.

Also, I've had the G10's for about 6 months now so tearing everything all apart I discovered that the ACX mid-plate was really in need of a cleaning as it seemed some of the factory TIM padding between the mid-plate and the actual VRM's and other chips has melted a bit, which then attracted a bunch of dust and gunk. It was disgusting. I imagine this will be required maintenance for those who go this route with a mid-plate.

And trying to re-assemble the G10's on the cards with the AIO pump was a TOTAL PITA. I feel the need to place special emphasis here, TOTAL PITA. It would've been so much easier had NZXT simply included entire different mounting brackets, with the 4 independent bolts as studs permanently affixed to said bracket, instead of the stupid cost saving measure they went with using a universal plate with holes in different locations requiring those doing the installing to do a veritable Hudini contortion exercise trying to get the screws in and aligned with the bracket on the other side.

With water-blocks you install once, and that's it! And youre right, you don't save hardly any money in the end with the G10's, maybe $100? For all of the hassle, this is sheer monkey-business, and kids without any VRM cooling mid-plates are going to be burning out their cards left and right to top everything off as the low GPU temps lend one a false sense of security.

I point this out at the end of my post-build video too, I warn everyone against the stupid G10's, in fact I wish I never even considered them in the first place. They seem economical when you only think about the bracket and the AIO, but when you add additional fans for the radiators, copper heat-sinks for the mid-plates, back-plates, and a side-panel fan the price ramps up pretty quickly from only $80 a GPU to $125-150 a GPU.

You can do an entire loop for $500!!






Yeah, things are pretty precarious for me right now, if I get things going economically I will also replace this half-a$$ system for a full loop.


----------



## Dissolution187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> The best support for that card is in this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-k-ngp-n-owners-club
> 
> The best bios and the tools you need to get the most out of your card are all there.


Thanks a bunch! I found it.


----------



## Hambone07si

Yeah, ok


----------



## Rakddon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Just got my over night parts. EK PE 360mm Rad and Kryograhics Gtx 780ti water blocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. It's going to be a FUN Friday!!!!


Love those waterblocks!!!
Looks so good!!!


----------



## Jasonbla20

What fans are you thinking of? I just bought 6 EK vardar 3000 rpm fans for use in my push pull setup. They're silent at 1450 RPM yet still develop high pressure.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rakddon*
> 
> Love those waterblocks!!!
> Looks so good!!!


I agree, I haven't even heard of Aquacomputer, but these really got my attention. If I can get these cheaper than EK I will definitely pick the up instead.

As far as radiator selection, Hambone why did you go with the EK rad? I was also looking at putting together a loop recently and initially chose EK rad's as well, it was only when I discovered that Alphacool uses nearly 100% copper construction that I decided on them instead.


----------



## Rakddon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> I agree, I haven't even heard of Aquacomputer, but these really got my attention. If I can get these cheaper than EK I will definitely pick the up instead.
> 
> As far as radiator selection, Hambone why did you go with the EK rad? I was also looking at putting together a loop recently and initially chose EK rad's as well, it was only when I discovered that Alphacool uses nearly 100% copper construction that I decided on them instead.


Hambone got the gpu waterblocks for $59.99 from performance-pcs:
http://www.performance-pcs.com/aquacomputer-kryographics-for-gtx-780-ti-acrylic-glass-edition.html

I would get them also delivered to Sydney but it would cost me about $212 delivered compared to the EK blocks i can get for about $132 delivered.


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Yeah, if you really test the cpu's against one another. The 20 seconds of Firestrike physics testing with both our cpu's at 4.7ghz isn't enough test to see that difference show up. Now if we started doing some encoding or rendering tests or Cinebench multi core test, you will see the difference you're thinking about. That Firestrike run was not close to trying for a MAX score or hitting a high score at all. It was just a run to show the new bios not throttling the Evga SC card down from 1254mhz. Giving Vulcan something to test the stock bios at and compare when he sets 1254mhz and it throttles. Nothing more.
> 
> I'm getting 5 more 256gig ssd's today from a buddy for building his new water cooled 540 air. Full custom loop with 360 rad / 120 rad / pump/res combo / Cpu / 2 x 7970's EK blocks. I will be picking up all the parts for his build later tonight.
> 
> I may reload windows 8.1 again and do 4 or more 256gig ssd's in Raid 0. I will have 6 total of the same 256gig ssd's now. They get 550mb/s per single drive, 1.1ghz/s with 2 in Raid 0. If I can do 4, we're looking at 2.2ghz/s or 6 3.3ghz/s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Need to see how many my mobo can do on the sata6 controller that's the same. I know the M5F could only do 2 or 2, but think the M6F can do 4 or 6. Not sure yet.
> Looks like 6 it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I'm getting another 540 air and M7F/4790k with just H55 push/pull stock clocks setup, 2 x Gtx 580 sli, 2 x 256gig ssd Raid 0. This is a different build for another buddy from work.
> 
> I've been quite busy with new gaming builds for my buddies this past month. This is now about 5 new builds, 3 laptop OS reloads (2 on installed 256gig ssd's) , and 2 desktops that came back for a fresh OS install because of bad viruses. I've built easily over 500+ pc's in the past 10yrs for a lot of people in my area. They all come back in a couple years for upgrades, new mobo/cpu/ram combos, new gpus, or even complete builds again. I love when one of them wants to go with a full custom loop and let me pretty much call the shots. Makes it a lot of fun for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The 2 540 air builds I'm doing this week/weekend wanted new pc's done just because of seeing my upgrade with my AIO's on the 780ti sli setup. I build something nice and text a few pics out, then within a couple weeks I'll make all my money back and SOME (plus 5 256gig ssd's) LOL.


I'm on my phone so not editing the quote, but you will find that raid 0 on the intel controller won't scale past 3 drives because of hitting the bandwidth limit between the cpu and the chipset. you need a beefy expensive pcie 3.0 x4 or pcie 2.0 x8 raid card to achieve more than 1.5GB/s.. at which point I'd recommend selling the ssd's and buying an intel 750 series nvme pcie ssd instead.


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> I hear ya. To tell the truth, I really didn't pay that much. The g10/h55 combos are going back so that's $215 back, sold my H110 for $100, so there's $315. It cost me $205 for the EK L240 kit and $195 for the 2 Kryographic water blocks for my 780ti's and a EK PE 360 rad. So it cost me $400 for the parts for my loop, but I got $315 towards it and only pulling $85 more out of my pocket for a FAR more SUPERIOR cooling setup. The EK PE rads are also very good with low rpm fans so my system can not be dead silent and cool better than my H110 with push pull @100% and 2 x H55 push pull @100%. The build should look very nice too in my 540 air. Lots of building to do this weekend. 3 total 540 air pc's with 2 of them having full custom loops with 2 rads and cpu / dual gpus, the 3rd is H110 cooler and 2 x Gtx580 sli but those are on air. I'll be pretty busy that's for sure.
> 
> Here's my plan on the loop in my system so far. Not sure if I will add the mobo into the loop or not. Don't really need to but have the ability too.
> 
> 
> Most of the heat will be coming from the 2 780ti's which will go right into the 360 rad and be cooled back to ambient or close too, then cool water into the pump so it lasts longer and doesn't fail. Cool water out of the pump to the cpu block which will create minimal heat even gaming, but then will go to the 240 rad to cool water to ambient before going to the 780ti's so they run the coolest possible.
> 
> This seems to be the best way to setup my loop and makes the most sense to me. If anyone has any idea's, I'd like to hear your thoughts.


Couple of points.. I have one of those pumps and it has a huge amount of vibration, 10-15x more than a hdd.. you will want to put it on some thick foam to decouple it from the case.. also loop order doesn't matter apart from the cpu block in/out if your pump has the res as part of it, it takes alot of heat to raise the water temp by more than 1c and the water flows so fast there isn't any point placing rads between heat sources or cpu before gpu etc.

tldr place pump on a sponge and don't worry about loop order at all.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> I'm on my phone so not editing the quote, but you will find that raid 0 on the intel controller won't scale past 3 drives because of hitting the bandwidth limit between the cpu and the chipset. you need a beefy expensive pcie 3.0 x4 or pcie 2.0 x8 raid card to achieve more than 1.5GB/s.. at which point I'd recommend selling the ssd's and buying an intel 750 series nvme pcie ssd instead.


Thanks for the info bud, I got the SSD's basically for free from one of my guys I build for. He just brought me 6 more of the same 256gig drives. Was thinking about doing it, but wasn't sure. I get 1.1gb/s now with just 2. I may still do a raid 0 with 4 drives just to get the 1tb of hard drive space, and be good with whatever speed it gets me, but thanks for not having to go through the pain of putting all 6 in here LOL.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> I'm on my phone so not editing the quote, but you will find that raid 0 on the intel controller won't scale past 3 drives because of hitting the bandwidth limit between the cpu and the chipset. you need a beefy expensive pcie 3.0 x4 or pcie 2.0 x8 raid card to achieve more than 1.5GB/s.. at which point I'd recommend selling the ssd's and buying an intel 750 series nvme pcie ssd instead.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> Couple of points.. I have one of those pumps and it has a huge amount of vibration, 10-15x more than a hdd.. you will want to put it on some thick foam to decouple it from the case.. also loop order doesn't matter apart from the cpu block in/out if your pump has the res as part of it, it takes alot of heat to raise the water temp by more than 1c and the water flows so fast there isn't any point placing rads between heat sources or cpu before gpu etc.
> 
> tldr place pump on a sponge and don't worry about loop order at all.


Interesting. I have my pump mounted with no foam or anything but the rubber feet of the res on it. I'm getting no vibration what so ever. None. The 2nd pump in the loop has a very thin piece of rubber between it and the floor of the case and isn't vibrating either, so for that I'm good.

For my loop order, I do not like to run everything that creates heat in a line. I would rather space things out so the water does go into the next component cooler that it would (my preference) . Thanks for the info, but everyone has their own likes and dislikes. Running the loop the way I have it would work better than running it all in line, whether it be a small difference or not, it's still better. I also chose to put a pump half way down the line before the 360mm rad that has the water go all the way up, then down. There's many ways to run a loop and I've done them all. I like to take any heat the cpu makes and diminish it before going to the gpu's now and I always will if there is 2 rads in the system and I can route the hose like that. Personal preference









Well everything is all done and on the custom loop now and I'm really happy with it over the AIO's. I ran cpu stress test and my load temps dropped 15c + from the H110. Was getting 82c on my hottest core and now only 66c @ 4.6ghz on my 4790K. AWESOME. For the gpu's I was getting Load temps of 45/46c on the G10/H55s (in push/pull) , and now they are only hitting 36/37c with heaven running and this is with my ambient temps at 71 degrees right now vs 68-69 with the other Load temps. If I drop my ambient down to 68/69 then those new load temps will be even lower. So happy with the outcome and I am only running PUSH on my 2 rads and not Push/Pull so that's even better and quieter. I love the look of it too now and I will update with some new pics in a bit, but for now here's one while I was leak testing and getting all the bubbles out. Bubbles came out pretty quick and all the air. The loop filled very easily and wasn't a hassle one bit.


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Thanks for the info bud, I got the SSD's basically for free from one of my guys I build for. He just brought me 6 more of the same 256gig drives. Was thinking about doing it, but wasn't sure. I get 1.1gb/s now with just 2. I may still do a raid 0 with 4 drives just to get the 1tb of hard drive space, and be good with whatever speed it gets me, but thanks for not having to go through the pain of putting all 6 in here LOL.
> 
> Interesting. I have my pump mounted with no foam or anything but the rubber feet of the res on it. I'm getting no vibration what so ever. None. The 2nd pump in the loop has a very thin piece of rubber between it and the floor of the case and isn't vibrating either, so for that I'm good.
> 
> For my loop order, I do not like to run everything that creates heat in a line. I would rather space things out so the water does go into the next component cooler that it would (my preference) . Thanks for the info, but everyone has their own likes and dislikes. Running the loop the way I have it would work better than running it all in line, whether it be a small difference or not, it's still better. I also chose to put a pump half way down the line before the 360mm rad that has the water go all the way up, then down. There's many ways to run a loop and I've done them all. I like to take any heat the cpu makes and diminish it before going to the gpu's now and I always will if there is 2 rads in the system and I can route the hose like that. Personal preference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well everything is all done and on the custom loop now and I'm really happy with it over the AIO's. I ran cpu stress test and my load temps dropped 15c + from the H110. Was getting 82c on my hottest core and now only 66c @ 4.6ghz on my 4790K. AWESOME. For the gpu's I was getting Load temps of 45/46c on the G10/H55s (in push/pull) , and now they are only hitting 36/37c with heaven running and this is with my ambient temps at 71 degrees right now vs 68-69 with the other Load temps. If I drop my ambient down to 68/69 then those new load temps will be even lower. So happy with the outcome and I am only running PUSH on my 2 rads and not Push/Pull so that's even better and quieter. I love the look of it too now and I will update with some new pics in a bit, but for now here's one while I was leak testing and getting all the bubbles out. Bubbles came out pretty quick and all the air. The loop filled very easily and wasn't a hassle one bit.


Congrats on your loop, looks nice and if you're happy that's all that matters =)

On the pump, maybe you have the little brother of the one I bought, mine was almost 20w.. and on the loop order temp stuff, there was a guy on ocau with 4x 3gb voltmodded 580's pulling over 400w per card with inline temp sensors either side of them, temp difference was about 3c from memory. He even managed to burn out the 24pin on his mobo because there was too much pwer being pulled from the pcie slots at one point!


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> Congrats on your loop, looks nice and if you're happy that's all that matters =)
> 
> On the pump, maybe you have the little brother of the one I bought, mine was almost 20w.. and on the loop order temp stuff, there was a guy on ocau with 4x 3gb voltmodded 580's pulling over 400w per card with inline temp sensors either side of them, temp difference was about 3c from memory. He even managed to burn out the 24pin on his mobo because there was too much pwer being pulled from the pcie slots at one point!


I actually can really believe that about the 580's. I had Tri Sli 480's on chilled water and voltage unlocked to get 1.3v if I wanted and did some serious overclocking and pushed them pretty hard because I was able to set my water temp to whatever I wanted, just had to watch out for condensation, but I had those 3 480's and a 980x all on the chilled loop and I started pulling over 1200w with the settings I was running. Was pretty crazy. It's so nice that we have SO MUCH MORE power now with these newer cards and they are doing it with such low power draw compared to the Fermi cards. It does help a lot when running everything in line like that to have the water flowing a lot faster so the cards can't heat up the water as fast before leaving the last one. I had a restrictive cpu block and that made things pretty bad with the tri 480's, I opened up the cpu block and milled out the plate that was restricting the water flow and then all the temps dropped BIG TIME!! It made such a difference that I was able to pull the chiller off and just run 1 real thick 480mm rad on that setup and temps were great.

But yeah, real happy with my setup now and I have the rad fans all hooked up to a fan controller in the front of my case and if I'm just on the net or not gaming I can turn the fans down quick and easy and now my pc is basically silent then. Even if I turn the fans all to 100% it's really not bad at all. I had 4 more fans in my system with all the AIO's in push/pull , but now just doing push. I'm pretty amazed at the temps now. I was playing GTA V for about a hour a bit ago and my temps while gaming are now only 30-32c with the cards running at 85-99% utilization versus 45/46c with the G10/H55's.. This is the best running loop I've done so far temp wise. A lot of the people I do builds for always skimp out on a 2nd rad. There gpu's run at mid 50's while gaming, which is OK, but I like a lot lower temps. They spend like $2,500 on the pc and say no to another $50-75 on a 2nd rad LOL. What's the difference in $2500 or $2550 , not much really . I have one of those builds back right now as we speak for a rebuild into a Carbide 540 Air and adding a 2nd rad finally before summer hits. After the build I doing tomorrow, his will be next.

Here's the done on the dest pic. Need to add some red leds hidden inside now. Want some light under the gpu blocks.


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Here's the done on the dest pic. Need to add some red leds hidden inside now. Want some light under the gpu blocks.


Very Nice. You've probably seen this already, but EK makes block and backplate combinations now that completely cover the card.. I ended up getting that for my 780ti and it's pretty darn nice in all black with a strip of copper in the middle. The backplate seemed expensive and unnecessary but after getting it it's totally worth it I think because it's a custom milled piece of metal that fits perfectly over the components of the card and has countersunk screws that sit flush and screw into the block mounts.. And looking at their site you can get them in other colours like red or gold that look awesome.


----------



## Rakddon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> Very Nice. You've probably seen this already, but EK makes block and backplate combinations now that completely cover the card.. I ended up getting that for my 780ti and it's pretty darn nice in all black with a strip of copper in the middle. The backplate seemed expensive and unnecessary but after getting it it's totally worth it I think because it's a custom milled piece of metal that fits perfectly over the components of the card and has countersunk screws that sit flush and screw into the block mounts.. And looking at their site you can get them in other colours like red or gold that look awesome.


Or this waterblock: http://www.xs-pc.com/waterblocks-gpu/razor-gtx-titan-780-780ti

XSPC also make a backplate add-on


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> I actually can really believe that about the 580's. I had Tri Sli 480's on chilled water and voltage unlocked to get 1.3v if I wanted and did some serious overclocking and pushed them pretty hard because I was able to set my water temp to whatever I wanted, just had to watch out for condensation, but I had those 3 480's and a 980x all on the chilled loop and I started pulling over 1200w with the settings I was running. Was pretty crazy. It's so nice that we have SO MUCH MORE power now with these newer cards and they are doing it with such low power draw compared to the Fermi cards. It does help a lot when running everything in line like that to have the water flowing a lot faster so the cards can't heat up the water as fast before leaving the last one. I had a restrictive cpu block and that made things pretty bad with the tri 480's, I opened up the cpu block and milled out the plate that was restricting the water flow and then all the temps dropped BIG TIME!! It made such a difference that I was able to pull the chiller off and just run 1 real thick 480mm rad on that setup and temps were great.
> 
> But yeah, real happy with my setup now and I have the rad fans all hooked up to a fan controller in the front of my case and if I'm just on the net or not gaming I can turn the fans down quick and easy and now my pc is basically silent then. Even if I turn the fans all to 100% it's really not bad at all. I had 4 more fans in my system with all the AIO's in push/pull , but now just doing push. I'm pretty amazed at the temps now. I was playing GTA V for about a hour a bit ago and my temps while gaming are now only 30-32c with the cards running at 85-99% utilization versus 45/46c with the G10/H55's.. This is the best running loop I've done so far temp wise. A lot of the people I do builds for always skimp out on a 2nd rad. There gpu's run at mid 50's while gaming, which is OK, but I like a lot lower temps. They spend like $2,500 on the pc and say no to another $50-75 on a 2nd rad LOL. What's the difference in $2500 or $2550 , not much really . I have one of those builds back right now as we speak for a rebuild into a Carbide 540 Air and adding a 2nd rad finally before summer hits. After the build I doing tomorrow, his will be next.
> 
> Here's the done on the dest pic. Need to add some red leds hidden inside now. Want some light under the gpu blocks.


Bravo, well done! Those are some amazing temps as well. Is the pump sitting directly below the secondary GPU? I'm trying to get ideas as to what pump to go with and where I will put it. I'm pretty much settled on Alphacool's system from performance PCS in conjunction with the following:

Water Cooling parts, preliminary build:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/alphacool-nexxxos-cool-answer-240-d5-ut-set.html#Specifications

http://www.performance-pcs.com/hot-ek-fc780-gtx-ti-acetal-nickel.html

http://www.performance-pcs.com/radiators/alphacool-nexxxos-ut60-full-copper-360mm.html

http://www.performance-pcs.com/alphacool-ckc-kelvin-catcher-alphacool-cape-clear-1-liter.html

http://www.mrmetric.com/metric-fasteners/metric-flat-socket-screws-steel-alloy-grade-10-9/M10402.html (to use existing back-plates with EKWB)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> Very Nice. You've probably seen this already, but EK makes block and backplate combinations now that completely cover the card.. I ended up getting that for my 780ti and it's pretty darn nice in all black with a strip of copper in the middle. The backplate seemed expensive and unnecessary but after getting it it's totally worth it I think because it's a custom milled piece of metal that fits perfectly over the components of the card and has countersunk screws that sit flush and screw into the block mounts.. And looking at their site you can get them in other colours like red or gold that look awesome.


I agree, back-plates are a must, even if only for aesthetics at this point. Fortunately, even with EK water-blocks, you can use pre-existing back-plates, you just need longer screws which can be found in the last link in my post above. That's what I intend to do to save about $60 off the build.


----------



## Hambone07si

Yeah, I'm a big fan of backplates too. I have one of the Evga one's. With these water blocks mounted to the cards they do not bend what so ever and are perfectly straight. Then with them hard lined together with that sli fitting they are LOCKED at that spacing and will not budge or droop at all on the mobo, Plus the pump below is on rubber and hard lined to the 2nd gpu and wont let them move either, but they didn't before that. This is the first time I've had them this solid and no drooping at all. Other wise I would be putting back plates on both. Who knows, I may order the ones for my blocks that have active cooling to the back side of the VRM's via heat pipe thats water cooled too.


----------



## Sourcesys

Hey guys, I gona buy an 780 Ti also, just one Question: What is the difference between the Asus ROG Matrix 780Ti Platinum and Non Platinum version? Just the clocks? Couldnt I just buy the cheaper version (Non Platinum) and OC Bios Flash it to the higher clocks (Platinum clocks)?


----------



## Rakddon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Bravo, well done! Those are some amazing temps as well. Is the pump sitting directly below the secondary GPU? I'm trying to get ideas as to what pump to go with and where I will put it. I'm pretty much settled on Alphacool's system from performance PCS in conjunction with the following:
> 
> Water Cooling parts, preliminary build:
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/alphacool-nexxxos-cool-answer-240-d5-ut-set.html#Specifications
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/hot-ek-fc780-gtx-ti-acetal-nickel.html
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/radiators/alphacool-nexxxos-ut60-full-copper-360mm.html
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/alphacool-ckc-kelvin-catcher-alphacool-cape-clear-1-liter.html
> 
> http://www.mrmetric.com/metric-fasteners/metric-flat-socket-screws-steel-alloy-grade-10-9/M10402.html (to use existing back-plates with EKWB)
> I agree, back-plates are a must, even if only for aesthetics at this point. Fortunately, even with EK water-blocks, you can use pre-existing back-plates, you just need longer screws which can be found in the last link in my post above. That's what I intend to do to save about $60 off the build.


Just looked at your GPU block and it's out of stock.

Why not go with the same blocks as Hambone for $59.99 each?
They also look AMAZING!!!


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Yeah, I'm a big fan of backplates too. I have one of the Evga one's. With these water blocks mounted to the cards they do not bend what so ever and are perfectly straight. Then with them hard lined together with that sli fitting they are LOCKED at that spacing and will not budge or droop at all on the mobo, Plus the pump below is on rubber and hard lined to the 2nd gpu and wont let them move either, but they didn't before that. This is the first time I've had them this solid and no drooping at all. Other wise I would be putting back plates on both. Who knows, I may order the ones for my blocks that have active cooling to the back side of the VRM's via heat pipe thats water cooled too.


WOW. That is EXACTLY what I had in mind in terms of a back-plate. I have been wondering for a while now "why are there no water-blocks that cool both sides of the card?" This does exactly that. Yes I am definitely scratching the EK blocks off the list in favor of Aquacomputer's.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rakddon*
> 
> Just looked at your GPU block and it's out of stock.
> 
> Why not go with the same blocks as Hambone for $59.99 each?
> They also look AMAZING!!!


Yes sir, when I can afford to do so.


----------



## Rakddon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> WOW. That is EXACTLY what I had in mind in terms of a back-plate. I have been wondering for a while now "why are there no water-blocks that cool both sides of the card?" This does exactly that. Yes I am definitely scratching the EK blocks off the list in favor of Aquacomputer's.
> Yes sir, when I can afford to do so.


Sorry thought i read you were ready to buy.









I guess get the blocks now before they go back up in price?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> WOW. That is EXACTLY what I had in mind in terms of a back-plate. I have been wondering for a while now "why are there no water-blocks that cool both sides of the card?" This does exactly that. Yes I am definitely scratching the EK blocks off the list in favor of Aquacomputer's.
> Yes sir, when I can afford to do so.


well, i think one primary reason why the back side gets hot is due to the components on the front side.

It does look good though, no doubt


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> well, i think one primary reason why the back side gets hot is due to the components on the front side.
> 
> It does look good though, no doubt


For Kepler that is true, but what about Maxwell with the memory on the top side of the card?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> For Kepler that is true, but what about Maxwell with the memory on the top side of the card?


i guess you meant to say higher vram capacity cards, like titan x (gm200 maxwell) and titan z (kepler). 750/970/980 are also maxwell-based but none of them have memory on the back side. When stacked memory comes out, it'll be long before we see lack of real estate on the front pcb again to accommodate much higher capacity.


----------



## sycron17

Hey guys..now that I'm a bit unhappy with my 290x because Icant mount the Raijintec Morpheus on it(compatibility) i'm able to sell it and for the same price i found a Palit GTX 780Ti

I was so happy because it was a little bit expensive for my budget at the time.

How futureproof is the card realy?(i'll mount the cooler on the 780ti of course)

At the moment I'm [email protected] 120/144hz but maybe next year upgrade to an 1440p 120/144Hz IPS when lower price or maybe 21:9


----------



## Hambone07si

So now that I'm on the custom loop and my modded bios of 120% Power Limit, I figured I'd run another Firestrike benchmark and see how it was doing. I set +125mhz core and +100mhz memory in PX16 and used 120% power limit and NO EXTRA voltage at all. I didn't see any artifacts at all and my cards did NOT throttle down from 1254mhz at all







. This is the highest FS score I've gotten so far, but still wasn't going for a record or anything. My max load temps on my 780ti's only hit 37/38c while benching, but my ambient temps are 72f (22.2c) , which is pretty darn good IMO compared to the G10/H55 combos before.

My FS score 18,491


----------



## Jasonbla20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> So now that I'm on the custom loop and my modded bios of 120% Power Limit, I figured I'd run another Firestrike benchmark and see how it was doing. I set +125mhz core and +100mhz memory in PX16 and used 120% power limit and NO EXTRA voltage at all. I didn't see any artifacts at all and my cards did NOT throttle down from 1254mhz at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This is the highest FS score I've gotten so far, but still wasn't going for a record or anything. My max load temps on my 780ti's only hit 37/38c while benching, but my ambient temps are 72f (22.2c) , which is pretty darn good IMO compared to the G10/H55 combos before.
> 
> My FS score 18,491


Nice pics man! I like the copper blocks. I have a a 30MM thick triple radiator w/ 6 fans mounted in push pull, and a 280mm 29mm thick rad up fron with 2 fans in pull and my temps get into the 60's during gaming.

I'm looking for temps closer to yours - in your experience does thicker rads improve temps significantly?

I run my cards at 1.32 volts, so that explains some of the heat.


----------



## Hambone07si

Thicker rads usually means more air flow needed. I've actually seen same or better performance from some thinner ones. The EK PE ones I have are 38mm Thick on the shrouds, the rad core is only 25mm. There's a extra 6.5mm per side that the fans sit away from the core so the shroud lets more air across the whole core and minimizes the fan hub size (more air over the rad then fans right on it).. These rads work really great with low rpm fans and I'm only doing push. No push/pull at all. Look up these rads, they are pretty cool. They have a cross fin setup so there like 38 fins per inch vs 13-16 fpi .

my cards are only running at stock voltage's for the 1254mhz overclock or my 24/7 1201mhz.

Here's a pic on how the fins are for more cooling


----------



## Jasonbla20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Thicker rads usually means more air flow needed. I've actually seen same or better performance from some thinner ones. The EK PE ones I have are 38mm Thick on the shrouds, the rad core is only 25mm. There's a extra 6.5mm per side that the fans sit away from the core so the shroud lets more air across the whole core and minimizes the fan hub size (more air over the rad then fans right on it).. These rads work really great with low rpm fans and I'm only doing push. No push/pull at all. Look up these rads, they are pretty cool. They have a cross fin setup so there like 38 fins per inch vs 13-16 fpi .
> 
> my cards are only running at stock voltage's for the 1254mhz overclock or my 24/7 1201mhz.
> 
> Here's a pic on how the fins are for more cooling


Those are good looking radiators. I think I'll add a 240 to my system. Thanks for the info!


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> So now that I'm on the custom loop and my modded bios of 120% Power Limit, I figured I'd run another Firestrike benchmark and see how it was doing. I set +125mhz core and +100mhz memory in PX16 and used 120% power limit and NO EXTRA voltage at all. I didn't see any artifacts at all and my cards did NOT throttle down from 1254mhz at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This is the highest FS score I've gotten so far, but still wasn't going for a record or anything. My max load temps on my 780ti's only hit 37/38c while benching, but my ambient temps are 72f (22.2c) , which is pretty darn good IMO compared to the G10/H55 combos before.
> 
> My FS score 18,491


Now youre just rubbing it in









Well I'm definitely going this route but will wait until replacing my 780 Ti's with a 390x or GTX 980 Ti Classified (or two, depending on if I can swing a 4k monitor as well) even though the cost of a pair of Aquacomputer water-blocks is completely negligible, it would just be another $100 or so sunk into them that would be pointless given their lack of future-proofness. 780 Ti may still be going strong for a few more years, it's certainly pushing GTA 5 at 2560x1440 at 120 FPS maxed out no problem but the VRAM may become a serious limitation in only a few more years.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Now youre just rubbing it in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm definitely going this route but will wait until replacing my 780 Ti's with a 390x or GTX 980 Ti Classified (or two, depending on if I can swing a 4k monitor as well) even though the cost of a pair of Aquacomputer water-blocks is completely negligible, it would just be another $100 or so sunk into them that would be pointless given their lack of future-proofness. 780 Ti may still be going strong for a few more years, it's certainly pushing GTA 5 at 2560x1440 at 120 FPS maxed out no problem but the VRAM may become a serious limitation in only a few more years.


This late into the 780ti lifecycle I would not invest in a full cover waterblock if it cost more than $75.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Now youre just rubbing it in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm definitely going this route but will wait until replacing my 780 Ti's with a 390x or GTX 980 Ti Classified (or two, depending on if I can swing a 4k monitor as well) even though the cost of a pair of Aquacomputer water-blocks is completely negligible, it would just be another $100 or so sunk into them that would be pointless given their lack of future-proofness. 780 Ti may still be going strong for a few more years, it's certainly pushing GTA 5 at 2560x1440 at 120 FPS maxed out no problem but the VRAM may become a serious limitation in only a few more years.


NOOO, rubbing it in would be showing you my new Titan X that I bought today and telling you I sold my 2 780ti's with water blocks for $900














That's why I went with the new Titan X for the 12 gigs of Vram. I won't have to worry about that for quite a while, and maybe in a couple months I'll buy another one, or when they release the 980ti and it's faster by a little cuz of custom pcb's, maybe they'll drop the price a little on the Titan X. If not, I'll just get another anyways. 2 x Titan X's in Sli and 12 gigs of Vram each with water blocks will be VERY future proof'd IMO. I'll sit on those for a couple years and wait for Pascal to come out with a couple revisions. I don't want the first ones, more like the "ti" version when available.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> This late into the 780ti lifecycle I would not invest in a full cover waterblock if it cost more than $75.


I just bought 2 water blocks for my 780ti's (that were sold today) for only $59.99 each. Aquacomputers Kryographics Plexi / Copper full cover blocks. They worked GREAT. idle temps were only 1c higher then ambient and with 20c ambient temps my load temps were only 37/38c with Benchmarking, gaming was couple degrees less. Best block for only $60 IMO and they looked great.


----------



## VeritronX

Cool that you managed to get a titan x for not much over the two cards.. the most I could sell my 780ti with block for here would be about $500 AUD.. I paid over $900 AUD for just the card when it was new and a titan x costs $1600 AUD =(


----------



## Claire-Madison

Hey guys, I'm a new user to these forums but I've been lurking around for awhile! I'm interested in trying to flash a Skyn3t BIOS on my two 780 Ti's in SLI but I'm a bit confused which BIOS is right for me. I currently have 2 reference EVGA GTX 780 Ti's. I only see the Skyn3t bios for the ACX version, is this safe to flash on a reference card? I'm also on the .34 version of the BIOS if that makes a difference.

Sorry if this has been asked to death, I searched the topic as best as I could but couldn't find a definite answer. Thanks all!


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Claire-Madison*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm a new user to these forums but I've been lurking around for awhile! I'm interested in trying to flash a Skyn3t BIOS on my two 780 Ti's in SLI but I'm a bit confused which BIOS is right for me. I currently have 2 reference EVGA GTX 780 Ti's. I only see the Skyn3t bios for the ACX version, is this safe to flash on a reference card? I'm also on the .34 version of the BIOS if that makes a difference.
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked to death, I searched the topic as best as I could but couldn't find a definite answer. Thanks all!


You should be fine with that bios, I have it flashed on both of my reference 780 Ti's.
Here is a screenshot of it opened with KBT, it's based on version 80.80.34.00.80 :


----------



## Claire-Madison

Awesome. I was just paranoid if it'd mess with the reference fan thinking it's an ACX cooler. Thank you very much!


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Claire-Madison*
> 
> Awesome. I was just paranoid if it'd mess with the reference fan thinking it's an ACX cooler. Thank you very much!


You should still have full fan speed control with the skyn3t bios, when I tested it on my cards with the stock coolers, they were fine.
And welcome to OCN.


----------



## Imprezzion

Any new way to get to 1.30v via softmod yet?

I got myself a new Ti, a Inno3D HerculeZ which is basically a reference nVidia card with a monsterous beast of a cooler on it.
It has so much thermal headroom i'd like some more volts.

The old GTX780 NCP4206 softmod in the afterburner profile works (my card returns the ''41'') and I can adjust voltage to 1.30v but as soon as I set a different clockspeed it freezes and it artifacts like hell when I use it.

I read before on my old Ti that this was some new problem with the mod / ab / drivers whatever.

So, is there already a new way to get higher volts?

I noticed I can set 1.3125v on the voltage tables in KBT 1.27 but I doubt they actually work do they?
If they do i'd just build like a 1.26v BIOS but k...


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Claire-Madison*
> 
> Awesome. I was just paranoid if it'd mess with the reference fan thinking it's an ACX cooler. Thank you very much!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> You should still have full fan speed control with the skyn3t bios, when I tested it on my cards with the stock coolers, they were fine.
> And welcome to OCN.


It actually does mess with the fan on reference cooled cards, is limts the fan to around 3300rpm at 100% instead of the 4000+rpm it can normally reach. The bios I linked a while back unlocks the full 5000rpm from the engineering samples but it also doesn't let load voltage go below 1.137v and defaults to 1.212v.. so if noise is an issue maybe don't use it.


----------



## Rakddon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> Cool that you managed to get a titan x for not much over the two cards.. the most I could sell my 780ti with block for here would be about $500 AUD.. I paid over $900 AUD for just the card when it was new and a titan x costs $1600 AUD =(


Hello my fellow AUSSIE!!!

Yeah the Titan X is way too much here in Australia.
The max i have been offered for my 2 780 Ti's is $900 but mostly $800-$850.

Purchased for about $390 each so maybe it's time to sell them but wouldn't know what card to get.
390X or 980 Ti's.


----------



## Claire-Madison

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> It actually does mess with the fan on reference cooled cards, is limts the fan to around 3300rpm at 100% instead of the 4000+rpm it can normally reach. The bios I linked a while back unlocks the full 5000rpm from the engineering samples but it also doesn't let load voltage go below 1.137v and defaults to 1.212v.. so if noise is an issue maybe don't use it.


That's useful to know, thanks. I searched through your posts here and found it, here's a re-link just in case it helps someone else:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/13920#post_23075859


----------



## Imprezzion

Hmm strange..

I have a Inno3D 780Ti Herculez x3 Ultra and I flashed skyn3ts BIOS specifically for that card.
The version was quite a lot newer then the BIOS on my card but it works.
The card is basically reference PCB so any BIOS should work but k.

With skyn3ts BIOS the voltage didn't go any higher then 1.200v and power draw was very high. 95-105% in games. Which is wierd since the power limit @ 100% is 300w.

Also, the card was very unstable. Even with a relatvely smal overclock to like, 1202Mhz it would randomly crash games with a DirectX error and *any* memory OC would give severe artifacts.

I decided to build my own BIOS with KBT 1.27 using my own stock BIOS and that made a HUGE difference.

Build it so that the voltage limit is 1.250v (not sure if that even has any effect above 1.212v but that's not the point now). Power limit is 300w @ 100%, 600w @ 200%.
Fanspeed unlocked to 100%
Clocks left stock with max boost table clock at 1202Mhz.

The card now runs 1202Mhz stock with actual 1.212v so it's not stuck at 1.200v anymore. I can also turn up the RAM 200Mhz easily without issues.
I also managed to get it stable on 1254Mhz bin with 3800Mhz VRAM and power draw is much lower. More like, 80-95% now.
Temps are quite a lot higher then with skyn3ts BIOS so that to me mean it runs better and runs with actual higher voltage.
Whether it's the 1.250v I set or the 1.212v MSI AB / GPU-Z say I don't know yet but i'll make a 1.212v BIOS when I get home again from school and see if it can manage the same clocks and whether temps drop notcable.

Anyone else had a similar experience?


----------



## raidflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Hmm strange..
> 
> I have a Inno3D 780Ti Herculez x3 Ultra and I flashed skyn3ts BIOS specifically for that card.
> The version was quite a lot newer then the BIOS on my card but it works.
> The card is basically reference PCB so any BIOS should work but k.
> 
> With skyn3ts BIOS the voltage didn't go any higher then 1.200v and power draw was very high. 95-105% in games. Which is wierd since the power limit @ 100% is 300w.
> 
> Also, the card was very unstable. Even with a relatvely smal overclock to like, 1202Mhz it would randomly crash games with a DirectX error and *any* memory OC would give severe artifacts.
> 
> I decided to build my own BIOS with KBT 1.27 using my own stock BIOS and that made a HUGE difference.
> 
> Build it so that the voltage limit is 1.250v (not sure if that even has any effect above 1.212v but that's not the point now). Power limit is 300w @ 100%, 600w @ 200%.
> Fanspeed unlocked to 100%
> Clocks left stock with max boost table clock at 1202Mhz.
> 
> The card now runs 1202Mhz stock with actual 1.212v so it's not stuck at 1.200v anymore. I can also turn up the RAM 200Mhz easily without issues.
> I also managed to get it stable on 1254Mhz bin with 3800Mhz VRAM and power draw is much lower. More like, 80-95% now.
> Temps are quite a lot higher then with skyn3ts BIOS so that to me mean it runs better and runs with actual higher voltage.
> Whether it's the 1.250v I set or the 1.212v MSI AB / GPU-Z say I don't know yet but i'll make a 1.212v BIOS when I get home again from school and see if it can manage the same clocks and whether temps drop notcable.
> 
> Anyone else had a similar experience?


I believe the issue is related to MSI AfterBurner. When I used AB I had issues with the voltage not maxing out at 1.212, as you experienced it would only go to 1.2. When I switched to Precision X then I was able to set the voltage to 1.212 and GPU-Z confirm that the voltage was actually set correctly.


----------



## Imprezzion

Hmm I noticed something when I was playing with my stock BIOS in KBT 1.27.

When I use 1.212v on the top 3 sliders the card stays on 1.200v.
When I use any value higher like, 1.250v, 1.3125v or even 1.225v it will run 1.212v...

Wierd..


----------



## raidflex

Quote:


> Hmm I noticed something when I was playing with my stock BIOS in KBT 1.27.
> 
> When I use 1.212v on the top 3 sliders the card stays on 1.200v.
> When I use any value higher like, 1.250v, 1.3125v or even 1.225v it will run 1.212v...
> 
> Wierd..


That is weird, because I modified a stock MSI BIOS and only set the voltages to 1.212 and it actually does hit 1.212 in GPU-Z.


----------



## rushadow

http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/15/05/02/egf.png

OC im not sure think its stable.


----------



## rushadow

Used 3D Mark.And was stable. Is there any way to check more? Highest temp was 48.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4728783


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rushadow*
> 
> 
> 
> Used 3D Mark.And was stable. Is there any way to check more? Highest temp was 48.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4728783


i would test it on the games you usually play. FS usually allows me to go higher clocks which would immediately fail on games such as tomb raider, unless i either clock down by at least two stops or increase voltage.

on a side note, something seems to be holding your card back. You should get higher score than that. For reference, this is my result at 1463mhz

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4286605


----------



## rushadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> i would test it on the games you usually play. FS usually allows me to go higher clocks which would immediately fail on games such as tomb raider, unless i either clock down by at least two stops or increase voltage.
> 
> on a side note, something seems to be holding your card back. You should get higher score than that. For reference, this is my result at 1463mhz
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4286605


Tnx for answer.
Realy strange.May be ram? But don't think so...Will try to find out.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rushadow*
> 
> Tnx for answer.
> Realy strange.May be ram? But don't think so...Will try to find out.


np man. It could be the gpu bios though, since I was looking at the graphics score.

The FS score variance between cards are usually negligible but a similar performance for ~100mhz clock difference may tell something is amiss. What card do you have if i may ask?


----------



## rushadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> np man. It could be the gpu bios though, since I was looking at the graphics score.
> 
> The FS score variance between cards are usually negligible but a similar performance for ~100mhz clock difference may tell something is amiss. What card do you have if i may ask?


Its MSI 780TI ref.


----------



## rushadow

Also question.
If im using Skynet bios with 1.2volt. And also I unlocked 1.3v in MSI AB. DO I need write in bios instead of 1212v a 1312v?
Also what does mean boost table? Does I need move it? or let it be same as it is?


----------



## Rakddon

Well guys,

I have sold my 2 x 780 Ti's and already ordered 2 x Titan X's which should be here tomorrow or the day after.
Got a new case and psu as well as i sold my G2 850W 'Thermaltake Core X9 + EVGA SuperNOVA P2 1200W PSU'

Here's a pic:


----------



## Arizonian

^^^^^ Well congrats! What an upgrade.








^^^^^


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rakddon*
> 
> Well guys,
> 
> I have sold my 2 x 780 Ti's and already ordered 2 x Titan X's which should be here tomorrow or the day after.
> Got a new case and psu as well as i sold my G2 850W 'Thermaltake Core X9 + EVGA SuperNOVA P2 1200W PSU'
> 
> Here's a pic:


I had NO PART in being an influence on this AT ALL




























HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rushadow*
> 
> 
> 
> Used 3D Mark.And was stable. Is there any way to check more? Highest temp was 48.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4728783
> 
> 
> 
> i would test it on the games you usually play. FS usually allows me to go higher clocks which would immediately fail on games such as tomb raider, unless i either clock down by at least two stops or increase voltage.
> 
> on a side note, something seems to be holding your card back. You should get higher score than that. For reference, this is my result at 1463mhz
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4286605
Click to expand...

Neither of you two clowns care to post your specs, so who give's a crap.
As for rushadow, that 1552/1975 seems a bit unbelievable.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Neither of you two clowns care to post your specs, so who give's a crap.
> As for rushadow, that 1552/1975 seems a bit unbelievable.


lol...'clowns' ? talking about yourself? The specs are in 3dmark


----------



## Hambone07si

Someone seems a little harsh for some reason. Why we gotta have that here? How bout we keep a good attitude with everyone and keep a good vibe going. OCN is more fun that way









So no more of that acupalypse, you clown you







LOL


----------



## Nervoize

My results, I was affraid if I go higher it would die. BTW: With Unigine Heaven 4 It hits 1306MHz.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=kdms


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Someone seems a little harsh for some reason. Why we gotta have that here? How bout we keep a good attitude with everyone and keep a good vibe going. OCN is more fun that way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So no more of that acupalypse, you clown you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL


Rep+









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Neither of you two clowns care to post your specs, so who give's a crap.
> As for rushadow, that 1552/1975 seems a bit unbelievable.
> 
> 
> 
> lol...'clowns' ? talking about yourself? The specs are in 3dmark
Click to expand...

Rep+


----------



## Nervoize

My final results till now: Stable with powerlimit 80%.



http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=6gepz


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nervoize*
> 
> My final results till now: Stable with powerlimit 80%.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=6gepz


Good job, man, and welcome to OCN .


----------



## Nervoize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Good job, man, and welcome to OCN .


Thanks







I am still trying to push it to the limit, but my Unigine crashes sometimes








http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=499uc


----------



## Hambone07si

LOL, +REP to you too good sir


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> LOL, +REP to you too good sir


I thank you.!

We've got to have a good sense of humor here, and you surely do!
And I kid, I kid, lol.


----------



## Hambone07si

Yup, I agree completely!! With no humor here and there it gets a little boring sometimes. Like how the water cooling thread was all car talk for a couple days and then some people got pissed about it sayin this is OCN not a car forum. It's just having some fun with friends and getting to know people a little outside of the PC world. It's all good and keeps people sane


----------



## hwoverclkd

Well, OCN won't be complete without the fun. How's your TX btw?


----------



## TobbbeSWE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Neither of you two clowns care to post your specs, so who give's a crap.
> As for rushadow, that 1552/1975 seems a bit unbelievable.


I have also overvolted my Ti's and they really like the extra volts.

Here is my single and SLI scores.

13772p One card 1515Mhz Core, 2010Mhz Mem.
Done benchmarks above 1530 also but scores was lower then for some wierd reason.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3310228

21157 Two cards 1416Mhz Core, 1975Mhz Mem

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4445729

I cant really push further than 1400Mhz on two cards becuse of my AX1200i. The overcurrent protection "OCP" shut the psu down at 1260Watts.









With one alone card at 1.4v+ 1500mhz+ the system draw close to 750W.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TobbbeSWE*
> 
> I have also overvolted my Ti's and they really like the extra volts.
> 
> Here is my single and SLI scores.
> 
> 13772p One card 1515Mhz Core, 2010Mhz Mem.
> Done benchmarks above 1530 also but scores was lower then for some wierd reason.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3310228
> 
> 21157 Two cards 1416Mhz Core, 1975Mhz Mem
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4445729
> 
> I cant really push further than 1400Mhz on two cards becuse of my AX1200i. The overcurrent protection "OCP" shut the psu down at 1260Watts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With one alone card at 1.4v+ 1500mhz+ the system draw close to 750W.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


it seems like many Tis top out at around 1.4 - 1.5V (load voltage measured via DMM) regardless of the clock frequency.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Well, OCN won't be complete without the fun. How's your TX btw?


Loving my TX man!! It's a great card. Mine is going higher than some have told me too. Still only on the stock bios, but can run Firestrike and pass no problems at +250mhz on the core as where others are saying they can only get +200-210 like most of the reviews. I would like to mod my bios and just have a 120% power limit change ONLY just like I did on my 780ti's so there's no throttling at all.

Have the system completely built and pretty much done for good I'd say now. Changed those fans out last night from the SickleFlows to the Noctua's NF-F12's and those are running my system at the same temps at only 900rpm per fan and now my pc is almost dead silent. A lot quieter than before. I'm really happy with it now since I'm not dumping any heat out even after gaming for hours. It won't heat up the room at all, and now that summer is almost here, that's a HUGE plus.

Just waiting for The Witcher 3, and Project Cars to come out so I have some other games to enjoy besides GTA V. It's one hell of a powerful system to game like it does and only be pulling 400-450w from the wall LOL. Can't ask for much more than that I think, at least for the rest of this month. I seem to get bitten by the upgrade bug while I'm sleeping and then wake up with some other idea's and then go to Microcenter after work and end up buying something else









Still considering the X9 a lot tho. I do like that case and every time I'm at microcenter I go over to that case and pull it all apart and stick the magnetic screens on other pcs on the shelves and take the hard drive cages out. Then when the Microcenter guys piss me off about putting their stickers on stuff I pick up (not even buying) every time, I ask them about the case and then they end up complaining that someone took it all apart AGAIN and cry.







Think I've taken it apart like 8 times now this past month HAHAHA


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Loving my TX man!! It's a great card. Mine is going higher than some have told me too. Still only on the stock bios, but can run Firestrike and pass no problems at +250mhz on the core as where others are saying they can only get +200-210 like most of the reviews. I would like to mod my bios and just have a 120% power limit change ONLY just like I did on my 780ti's so there's no throttling at all.
> 
> Have the system completely built and pretty much done for good I'd say now. Changed those fans out last night from the SickleFlows to the Noctua's NF-F12's and those are running my system at the same temps at only 900rpm per fan and now my pc is almost dead silent. A lot quieter than before. I'm really happy with it now since I'm not dumping any heat out even after gaming for hours. It won't heat up the room at all, and now that summer is almost here, that's a HUGE plus.
> 
> Just waiting for The Witcher 3, and Project Cars to come out so I have some other games to enjoy besides GTA V. It's one hell of a powerful system to game like it does and only be pulling 400-450w from the wall LOL. Can't ask for much more than that I think, at least for the rest of this month. I seem to get bitten by the upgrade bug while I'm sleeping and then wake up with some other idea's and then go to Microcenter after work and end up buying something else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still considering the X9 a lot tho. I do like that case and every time I'm at microcenter I go over to that case and pull it all apart and stick the magnetic screens on other pcs on the shelves and take the hard drive cages out. Then when the Microcenter guys piss me off about putting their stickers on stuff I pick up (not even buying) every time, I ask them about the case and then they end up complaining that someone took it all apart AGAIN and cry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think I've taken it apart like 8 times now this past month HAHAHA


man i sense your fetish for that case is strong







did you take her home yet? I'm still waiting for the 980 Ti / Metal to come out before deciding whether titan x or either of the cut-down cards. 390x is definitely on my list this summer. Then processor (skylake) upgrade come year-end.


----------



## Nervoize

I got a 780ti atm, should I go for sli?


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nervoize*
> 
> I got a 780ti atm, should I go for sli?


Depends on your resolution and Hz your playing at . If 1440p and up then u would benefit from it .
Also depends if u can get one for a reasonable price


----------



## Nervoize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sav4*
> 
> Depends on your resolution and Hz your playing at . If 1440p and up then u would benefit from it .
> Also depends if u can get one for a reasonable price


I am going to have a triple-monitor setup and I offered €300 for it. My max would be €350. I have 60HZ monitors.
Btw, which amount of watt I need?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nervoize*
> 
> I am going to have a triple-monitor setup and I offered €300 for it. My max would be €350. I have 60HZ monitors.
> Btw, which amount of watt I need?


if reference pcb, i'd say at least 1kw PSU for dual gpu. Classified, 1.3kw at least.


----------



## cona

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> if reference pcb, i'd say at least 1kw PSU for dual gpu. Classified, 1.3kw at least.


Oh dear.
I have 2xGTX 780 ti Classified's.
An OC 4670K @ 4.4ghz 1.3v
About 7 fans
A full loop for gpu/s and cpu. - powered by a D5.
RM 850 gold PSU.

I think I may be pushing the limits of my psu...Hmmm


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cona*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> if reference pcb, i'd say at least 1kw PSU for dual gpu. Classified, 1.3kw at least.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear.
> I have 2xGTX 780 ti Classified's.
> An OC 4670K @ 4.4ghz 1.3v
> About 7 fans
> A full loop for gpu/s and cpu. - powered by a D5.
> RM 850 gold PSU.
> 
> I think I may be pushing the limits of my psu...Hmmm
Click to expand...

I certainly agree with acupalypse's recommended psu wattages.
You're pushing that 850 pretty hard!


----------



## cona

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> I certainly agree with acupalypse's recommended psu wattages.
> You're pushing that 850 pretty hard!


Yeh that is a bit disconcerting, As Ive never needed to push the cards with the games I have played. However with gta I cant seem to load the gpu's more than 60%....I wonder if my psu has anything to do with that.....


----------



## TobbbeSWE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> if reference pcb, i'd say at least 1kw PSU for dual gpu. Classified, 1.3kw at least.


Note that none less the type of card it all comes down to how much you over volt the card. My reference cards draw more than 1200W.
Classified cards dose not draw more power unless you over volt them beyond everything else. The opposite because they have less ripple so you can get away with less voltages.


----------



## raidflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TobbbeSWE*
> 
> Note that none less the type of card it all comes down to how much you over volt the card. My reference cards draw more than 1200W.
> Classified cards dose not draw more power unless you over volt them beyond everything else. The opposite because they have less ripple so you can get away with less voltages.


I find it hard to believe that unless you are overvolting past 1.212V you are drawing over 1200W. I have actually used watt meter and with 2 780 Ti and a 5820K all highly overclocked I am pushing about 1050W. This is while benchmarking the CPU and GPU's at the same time completely maxed, which under normal circumstances would never happen.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TobbbeSWE*
> 
> Note that none less the type of card it all comes down to how much you over volt the card. My reference cards draw more than 1200W.
> Classified cards dose not draw more power unless you over volt them beyond everything else. The opposite because they have less ripple so you can get away with less voltages.


Couple of points:
- Not many people would do the same as you did on your 780 Tis








- If he's on the same endeavor as you, he wouldn't have asked that question to begin with as he will know exactly what to expect (no offense Cona Nervoize)
- There's not many people with reference pcb has gone beyond 1.212V
- My SLI classys @ 1.325V (1.47V load voltage) + 4770k @ 1.38V + 1440p monitor pull ~1200W at the wall.
- I could get away with 2x 290x Lightning OR 2x 780 Ti SC with 'slight' overvolt (+67mV and +37mV respectively) running on 850PSU without any issue. Although I don't recommend it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidflex*
> 
> I find it hard to believe that unless you are overvolting past 1.212V you are drawing over 1200W. I have actually used watt meter and with 2 780 Ti and a 5820K all highly overclocked I am pushing about 1050W. This is while benchmarking the CPU and GPU's at the same time completely maxed, which under normal circumstances would never happen.


Ditto. But if you'd see how TobbbeSWE did it, then it's more likely. Then again, my "guesstimate" is <10% of the owners would go that route


----------



## cona

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Couple of points:
> - Not many people would do the same as you did on your 780 Tis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - If he's on the same endeavor as you, he wouldn't have asked that question to begin with as he will know exactly what to expect (no offense Cona Nervoize)
> - There's not many people with reference pcb has gone beyond 1.212V
> - My SLI classys @ 1.325V (1.47V load voltage) + 4770k @ 1.38V + 1440p monitor pull ~1200W at the wall.
> - I could get away with 2x 290x Lightning OR 2x 780 Ti SC with 'slight' overvolt (+67mV and +37mV respectively) running on 850PSU without any issue. Although I don't recommend it.
> Ditto. But if you'd see how TobbbeSWE did it, then it's more likely. Then again, my "guesstimate" is <10% of the owners would go that route


Yeh, Im running skyn3t's bios on both my cards. However I overvolted when I had just the one card, since then I have added another card (which also has the skyn3t bios flashed). I have been running them @ stock voltages up until last week. Tried to go back to my voltage (1.3v - so 1.325v) on both cards and was getting crashes on Valley, and really odd GPU loading in games (like 30-40%max). I was convinced by a friend that my psu would be fine, however I am now doubting his recommendation...


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cona*
> 
> Yeh, Im running skyn3t's bios on both my cards. However I overvolted when I had just the one card, since then I have added another card (which also has the skyn3t bios flashed). I have been running them @ stock voltages up until last week. Tried to go back to my voltage (1.3v - so 1.325v) on both cards and was getting crashes on Valley, and really odd GPU loading in games (like 30-40%max). I was convinced by a friend that my psu would be fine, however I am now doubting his recommendation...


I've never had shutdowns/crashes on my old 850w PSU with 2 780 Tis, although I'm a little bit conservative at the time. But yes, I doubt your psu could handle 1.3v for each classy card. Time for an upgrade I guess


----------



## Imprezzion

Well, I got shutdowns when both CPU and GPU's we're OC'ed with 2 Ti's on a Seasonic M12D based XFX ProSeries 750W 80+ Silver version. So, 750w is JUST enough for a IB i7 and 2 stock Ti's. As soon as you OC it's a no-go.

Take from that what you will. I'd say 850w is enough for stock volt OC's but if you plan to use a skyn3t BIOS (or custom built a BIOS yourself like I do) and OC the CPU then get like, 1kw.

Also, I just got my second Ti today just to see which one I like better.

I had a Inno3D HerculeZ X3 Ultra and I got a MSI Gaming one today. Both secondhands so pretty cheap really.

*Inno3D:*

- The Inno3D's cooler is AMAZING. Very quiet, extremely cool even when turning up the volts and clocks.
- Backplate has no cooling function cause it has no thermal pads... Bit wierd to use a aluminium backplate without pads but with stand-offs..
- My sample clocks like total garbage. Core is barely stable at 1202Mhz with 1.212v unlocked and memory can't even do 3750Mhz without randomly crashing or blackscreening.
- I had to run 1202Mhz core and 3600Mhz VRAM simply because it wouldn't go ANY higher before artifacting heavily in GTA V and BF4.
- It's a huge overweight ugly brick to look at.
- Reference PCB so not worth the price premium tbh.

_Bottomline:_
I really love the performance of the cooler but the reference PCB is a let-down and on *my* sample the clocks are a major let-down.

*MSI:*

- Card runs pretty hot even stock. Cooler is decent enough but not very special. Definitely one of the ''worst'' non-ref coolers.
- Looks are amazing even though I miss a backplate.
- I put the backplate from a Accelero Hybrid II on it, the one with the HUGE fin array + thermal pads. Works wonders!
- It's small and lightweight which is a plus IMO as I go to LAN's a lot.
- Slightly modified PCB with better components then ref. Does fit ref blocks as far as I can see.
- Clocks are amazing! This card... Wow..
- This little beast with a home-made BIOS based on MSI's latest official UEFI GOP BIOS with 1.212v, 133% power limit @ 300w default power, 20-100% fanspeed runs at *1280Mhz core and 4000Mhz VRAM!* It stays around and about the 90-95% power so it has plenty of room with my new 133% cap.

_Bottomline:_

I'm definitely keeping the MSI and the Inno3D can go again! I mean, I basically dislike the TFIV cooler but this beast clocks SO high I can't let this one go... Time for more rads so I can put it under water... My single 25mm 360 rad has a hard enough time keeping my CPU alone cool so.. Darn Ivy Bridge and it's temperatures..... Even delidded..
















Sidenote: And yes, I did try SLI, and they both run 1202/3600 in SLI just fine, but my PSU will crap out when loading both GPU's and CPU in say, the Combined tests of 3DMark...


----------



## raidflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Well, I got shutdowns when both CPU and GPU's we're OC'ed with 2 Ti's on a Seasonic M12D based XFX ProSeries 750W 80+ Silver version. So, 750w is JUST enough for a IB i7 and 2 stock Ti's. As soon as you OC it's a no-go.
> 
> Take from that what you will. I'd say 850w is enough for stock volt OC's but if you plan to use a skyn3t BIOS (or custom built a BIOS yourself like I do) and OC the CPU then get like, 1kw.
> 
> Also, I just got my second Ti today just to see which one I like better.
> 
> I had a Inno3D HerculeZ X3 Ultra and I got a MSI Gaming one today. Both secondhands so pretty cheap really.
> 
> *Inno3D:*
> 
> - The Inno3D's cooler is AMAZING. Very quiet, extremely cool even when turning up the volts and clocks.
> - Backplate has no cooling function cause it has no thermal pads... Bit wierd to use a aluminium backplate without pads but with stand-offs..
> - My sample clocks like total garbage. Core is barely stable at 1202Mhz with 1.212v unlocked and memory can't even do 3750Mhz without randomly crashing or blackscreening.
> - I had to run 1202Mhz core and 3600Mhz VRAM simply because it wouldn't go ANY higher before artifacting heavily in GTA V and BF4.
> - It's a huge overweight ugly brick to look at.
> - Reference PCB so not worth the price premium tbh.
> 
> _Bottomline:_
> I really love the performance of the cooler but the reference PCB is a let-down and on *my* sample the clocks are a major let-down.
> 
> *MSI:*
> 
> - Card runs pretty hot even stock. Cooler is decent enough but not very special. Definitely one of the ''worst'' non-ref coolers.
> - Looks are amazing even though I miss a backplate.
> - I put the backplate from a Accelero Hybrid II on it, the one with the HUGE fin array + thermal pads. Works wonders!
> - It's small and lightweight which is a plus IMO as I go to LAN's a lot.
> - Slightly modified PCB with better components then ref. Does fit ref blocks as far as I can see.
> - Clocks are amazing! This card... Wow..
> - This little beast with a home-made BIOS based on MSI's latest official UEFI GOP BIOS with 1.212v, 133% power limit @ 300w default power, 20-100% fanspeed runs at *1280Mhz core and 4000Mhz VRAM!* It stays around and about the 90-95% power so it has plenty of room with my new 133% cap.
> 
> _Bottomline:_
> 
> I'm definitely keeping the MSI and the Inno3D can go again! I mean, I basically dislike the TFIV cooler but this beast clocks SO high I can't let this one go... Time for more rads so I can put it under water... My single 25mm 360 rad has a hard enough time keeping my CPU alone cool so.. Darn Ivy Bridge and it's temperatures..... Even delidded..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sidenote: And yes, I did try SLI, and they both run 1202/3600 in SLI just fine, but my PSU will crap out when loading both GPU's and CPU in say, the Combined tests of 3DMark...


Always good to have that buffer with the PSU. Generally anywhere between 40-80% is the best efficiency anyways. Running the PSU close to its max wattage is not good long term.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidflex*
> 
> Always good to have that buffer with the PSU. Generally anywhere between 40-80% is the best efficiency anyways. Running the PSU close to its max wattage is not good long term.


very true...unless you're trying to justify an upgrade to the wife


----------



## raidflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> very true...unless you're trying to justify an upgrade to the wife


This is true, need at least something to justify it.


----------



## Imprezzion

What is more important for overall performance in intensive games with a lot of AA / Resolution Scaling / DSR?
Core clocks or memory clocks..

I've been playing with the Inno3D again and using a MSI Gaming UEFI GOP BIOS massively improves memory clocking.
Possibly different timings?

It went from barely doing 3700Mhz stable to now running Valley for quite some time on 4000Mhz..
Problem is, when I crank the core up above like, 1228Mhz, memory becomes less stable.

So, 1228 / 4000 or something like, 1241 / 3750 or 1254 / 3600?

Does the Ti even have *any* need for a memory OC?

EDIT:

How is this even possible?

My Inno3D, a reference card, runs like bugger with a reference BIOS. Very unstable, only 1220Mhz core, no memory OC possible and so on..

I put a MSI Gaming BIOS on it, a newer UEFI enabled BIOS, and it runs AMAZING. Temperatures are higher but memory goes easy +500Mhz and 1254Mhz core seems to run perfect. Might even go way higher...

So, how can the BIOS alone make such a HUGE diffference.


----------



## Phobizeur

Hello everybody,

I am novice in OC and since I have a screen 21/9 in 2560*1080, the girl GTX 780 TI falls to knee on GTA V:/

I thus decided on OC on the card.

I fell in love the GTX with bios of skyn3t.

Except that I have a small problem:

The tension stays nevertheless my efforts in 1.1v...

And I do not see too much what to make? ^^

While Afterburner is in +100mv...


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobizeur*
> 
> Hello everybody,
> 
> I am novice in OC and since I have a screen 21/9 in 2560*1080, the girl GTX 780 TI falls to knee on GTA V:/
> 
> I thus decided on OC on the card.
> 
> I fell in love the GTX with bios of skyn3t.
> 
> Except that I have a small problem:
> 
> The tension stays nevertheless my efforts in 1.1v...
> 
> And I do not see too much what to make? ^^
> 
> While Afterburner is in +100mv...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


GTA V, with too high settings, makes my 780 Ti's fall to their knees as well.









I think you can't get the voltage high enough because Afterburner does not work properly with the reference 780 Ti.
You should use EVGA Precision instead of Afterburner.
Here is the EVGA download link:
http://www.evga.com/precision/


----------



## Anateus

Cant find one post here, where guy compared 780 ti to 980, and it came out that they are really equal (and 3gb ram is no bottleneck, he linked shadow of mordor as a reference). Does anyone know where is it?


----------



## MerkageTurk

Fellow members remember kepler performance against maxwell, well here you go

Also a Physx poll running here and some good info.
http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2430693&page=12

Nvidia are using binaries to optimise maxwell far more than old generation.

Ti is faster in theory spec wise apart from the vram


----------



## Hi iTs SlayeR

Hey guys,

Am I able to SLI a EVGA GTX 780ti Superclocked with a EVGA GTX 780ti Classified?

Was going to buy another SC but Newegg sold out the day before I planned on buying it. Classified is also selling for $360 right now.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hi iTs SlayeR*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Am I able to SLI a EVGA GTX 780ti Superclocked with a EVGA GTX 780ti Classified?
> 
> Was going to buy another SC but Newegg sold out the day before I planned on buying it. Classified is also selling for $360 right now.


Yes, you can SLI them.


----------



## z0ki

Haven't posted for a while. Anyway, I've noticed the past week my second card crashes on stock clocks sporadically. Going to send it for RMA. Should I send it to my retailer here in Australia first then have them take care of it as it's still under warranty I believe. Just need to figure out how to put the stock cooler back on for my 780 ti classy.

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## z0ki

Can confirm second card is faulty, running some stress tests crashes after 10 minutes, run the first card by itself all is fine, this is at stock clocks too. Might contact evga and ask them if it's best to send it directly to Taiwan for a replacement or to my local retailer. They better give me a new one and not a refurbished one lol

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasonbla20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hi iTs SlayeR*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Am I able to SLI a EVGA GTX 780ti Superclocked with a EVGA GTX 780ti Classified?
> 
> Was going to buy another SC but Newegg sold out the day before I planned on buying it. Classified is also selling for $360 right now.


They will SLI but once you start overclocking, the headaches will begin. My previous SLI setup was 780Ti classy with MSI gaming 780Ti (reference PCB). Every time the cards crashed to the desktop, it required a restart for the cards to overclock again. Also, flashing a custom bios on either card would crash my computer the instant I turned SLI on. I sold the MSI card after a month because I couldn't deal with the hassle anymore.

Also, those cards are differents heights so you'll need to buy a longer SLI bridge.


----------



## markob53

Hi everyone,

Just a quick query regarding my MSI Twin Frozr 780 ti
http://uk.msi.com/product/vga/GTX-780Ti-GAMING-3G.html#hero-specification

I noticed while gaming in MSI afterburner my core clock hits a max of 1124mhz, is this normal if i haven't overclocked it?

Also my memory clock doesn't go higher than 3499mhz, is this to normal?

Reason i ask is i get temps in the mid 60s with the Kraken G10 attached and im trying to figure out if i need to remount it or if it's because somehow my card is overclocked, or a mixture of both.

Thanks


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasonbla20*
> 
> They will SLI but once you start overclocking, the headaches will begin. My previous SLI setup was 780Ti classy with MSI gaming 780Ti (reference PCB). Every time the cards crashed to the desktop, it required a restart for the cards to overclock again. Also, flashing a custom bios on either card would crash my computer the instant I turned SLI on. I sold the MSI card after a month because I couldn't deal with the hassle anymore.
> 
> Also, those cards are differents heights so you'll need to buy a longer SLI bridge.


you can mitigate the headache if you start off by knowing the limits of each card








The crashing, however, may be caused by different issues though. Mine had SLI problems on Asrock OC formula board while works perfectly fine on an Asus hero board.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markob53*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just a quick query regarding my MSI Twin Frozr 780 ti
> http://uk.msi.com/product/vga/GTX-780Ti-GAMING-3G.html#hero-specification
> 
> I noticed while gaming in MSI afterburner my core clock hits a max of 1124mhz, is this normal if i haven't overclocked it?
> 
> Also my memory clock doesn't go higher than 3499mhz, is this to normal?
> 
> Reason i ask is i get temps in the mid 60s with the Kraken G10 attached and im trying to figure out if i need to remount it or if it's because somehow my card is overclocked, or a mixture of both.
> 
> Thanks


your card seems normal. Memory doesn't boost like the gpu clock.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Did someone ever try a GPU from Manli ?


----------



## elios000

i have the EVGA 780Ti SC with the stock cooler which bios should i be using?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elios000*
> 
> i have the EVGA 780Ti SC with the stock cooler which bios should i be using?


personally, I wouldn't use a modded bios for a stock SC card. It can get hot / loud quite easily and it's not worth the extra perf IMO, unless you put a WB on.


----------



## elios000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> personally, I wouldn't use a modded bios for a stock SC card. It can get hot / loud quite easily and it's not worth the extra perf IMO, unless you put a WB on.


my card will run at 1200mhz around 80c is just like to make it run that all the time in high perf mode
is there away to disable the boost and just set the clock?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elios000*
> 
> my card will run at 1200mhz around 80c is just like to make it run that all the time in high perf mode
> is there away to disable the boost and just set the clock?


gpu boost operate that way by default, depending on load, temp, power, etc. There are skyn3t bios in the OP with boost disabled and 1.212v unlocked. Or you can mod your own using Kepler bios tweaker, especially if you find skyn3t bios to be a little aggressive. I don't mind using skyn3t on non-reference like classified, but on reference board I'd rather tweak my own (just being on the conservative side).

Just do a search within OCN or google and you should get lots of information about KBT. The quickest way to maintain that 1200mhz clock is to up the PT in bios and make sure your card doesn't get close to the temperature target you've set.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Hey guys I'm kinda new to overclocking , I got a reference Zotac 780ti (875Core/3500mem), I've been using a combination of EVGA Precision, Afterburner, and Kombuster to OC and test my clocks. So far I got it stable on stock voltage at 1040Core/3800mem. If I go to 1050 it starts to artifact?

Any tips ? Also how high should I go on memory clocks ? Will I need to increase voltage to achieve 1100-1200 on core ? Is 1200 core to much for reference?


----------



## adodo60

Hi I have two 780ti's in sli but for some reason the bottom card is the primary one any one have any ideas about how to fix this. I have a GA-Z87X-OC Force as a mb. Any help would be great thanks.


----------



## raidflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adodo60*
> 
> Hi I have two 780ti's in sli but for some reason the bottom card is the primary one any one have any ideas about how to fix this. I have a GA-Z87X-OC Force as a mb. Any help would be great thanks.


I believe this is an issue with Gigabyte motherboards. I have the Gigabyte GA-X99M-Gaming 5 and my 780 Ti SLI also shows up the same way. Either way it really would not make a difference anyways, performance wise.


----------



## adodo60

Ah thank you. i think they must do it for heat but i have a water set up so makes no difference.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Hey guys I'm kinda new to overclocking , I got a reference Zotac 780ti (875Core/3500mem), I've been using a combination of EVGA Precision, Afterburner, and Kombuster to OC and test my clocks. So far I got it stable on stock voltage at 1040Core/3800mem. If I go to 1050 it starts to artifact?
> 
> Any tips ? Also how high should I go on memory clocks ? Will I need to increase voltage to achieve 1100-1200 on core ? Is 1200 core to much for reference?


Yes, you'd need to increase the voltage. Just keep the temp in check if you're using the stock air cooler still. I don't know about zotac but it seems pretty common for many 780 Ti to reach 1200mhz. Then again, each chip is still subject to luck of the draw. Some respond well to voltage, and some just don't.

On a side note, I wouldn't use both PX and AB for a 780 Ti....but if you're not seeing any issue then it's all good


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Yes, you'd need to increase the voltage. Just keep the temp in check if you're using the stock air cooler still. I don't know about zotac but it seems pretty common for many 780 Ti to reach 1200mhz. Then again, each chip is still subject to luck of the draw. Some respond well to voltage, and some just don't.
> 
> On a side note, I wouldn't use both PX and AB for a 780 Ti....but if you're not seeing any issue then it's all good


I don't use them literally at the same time, I use PX to overclock, and when I'm finished I apply the clock and close PX and then open AB and save the clock, I just find it less confusing OC with PX but like everything else about AB better.

How much voltage should I add tho to test 1100-1200? And any tips on how high I should up the men clock ? , as far as temp goes it's still using the normal stock fan profile and sitting at the same temp it does at stock with my current OC


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> I don't use them literally at the same time, I use PX to overclock, and when I'm finished I apply the clock and close PX and then open AB and save the clock, I just find it less confusing OC with PX but like everything else about AB better.
> 
> How much voltage should I add tho to test 1100-1200? And any tips on how high I should up the men clock ? , as far as temp goes it's still using the normal stock fan profile and sitting at the same temp it does at stock with my current OC


If your card has the reference pcb, it's safe to assume that the voltage limit is 1.212v...see if it would let you set to that voltage. As for the memory, i don't know which memory brand you have on your card. If it's Hynix, try starting off with +250 and increment by 25-50mhz until you see artifacts/crashing.


----------



## raidflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> I don't use them literally at the same time, I use PX to overclock, and when I'm finished I apply the clock and close PX and then open AB and save the clock, I just find it less confusing OC with PX but like everything else about AB better.
> 
> How much voltage should I add tho to test 1100-1200? And any tips on how high I should up the men clock ? , as far as temp goes it's still using the normal stock fan profile and sitting at the same temp it does at stock with my current OC


I would just use either AB or PX, I would not set the clocks with one and then use the other. You may not have issues, but this adds additional variables that could potential cause a problem.

I would raise the core first and get that to the highest stable OC before increasing the memory speed. Personally I would recommend keeping the temps under 80C under load. The core will have a much larger impact on performance then the memory will.

I would not worry about voltage, max it out if you want as long as temps are within reason.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> If your card has the reference pcb, it's safe to assume that the voltage limit is 1.212v...see if it would let you set to that voltage. As for the memory, i don't know which memory brand you have on your card. If it's Hynix, try starting off with +250 and increment by 25-50mhz until you see artifacts/crashing.


How do I find out which brand memory my card has ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidflex*
> 
> I would just use either AB or PX, I would not set the clocks with one and then use the other. You may not have issues, but this adds additional variables that could potential cause a problem.
> 
> I would raise the core first and get that to the highest stable OC before increasing the memory speed. Personally I would recommend keeping the temps under 80C under load. The core will have a much larger impact on performance then the memory will.
> 
> I would not worry about voltage, max it out if you want as long as temps are within reason.


How should I go about raising clocks and voltage ?
Since my card is stuck at 1040, I should just increase voltage bit by bit still it's stable then continue to increase clocks or should I just set max voltage since it voltage locked start high at like 1200 and if stable turn down voltage to see how low I can get it before it starts artifacting or crashing?


----------



## raidflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> How do I find out which brand memory my card has ?
> How should I go about raising clocks and voltage ?
> Since my card is stuck at 1040, I should just increase voltage bit by bit still it's stable then continue to increase clocks or should I just set max voltage since it voltage locked start high at like 1200 and if stable turn down voltage to see how low I can get it before it starts artifacting or crashing?


I would start with max voltage and a 1100-1150 core speed and go from there. Find your highest stable clocks and then worry about lowering the temperature by dropping the voltage or core speed.

If temperatures are just too high at max voltage, then bump up the voltage a couple notches and see how high the core will go.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> How do I find out which brand memory my card has ?


do you have gpu-z software? the memory type field has the vendor name.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidflex*
> 
> I would start with max voltage and a 1100-1150 core speed and go from there. Find your highest stable clocks and then worry about lowering the temperature by dropping the voltage or core speed.
> 
> If temperatures are just too high at max voltage, then bump up the voltage a couple notches and see how high the core will go.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> do you have gpu-z software? the memory type field has the vendor name.


Thanks guys for the help , I will download GPU-Z when I get home from work and report back!


----------



## richiegore

Hi guys, I'm have an evga sc acx under water and I can get 1264 (+140) stable with +12mv. If I try to add more volts, anything over +12mv bioshock infinite, which I use to test stability, crashes instantly on the menu screen... Any ideas, does my card just not like adding volts?


----------



## raidflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richiegore*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm have an evga sc acx under water and I can get 1264 (+140) stable with +12mv. If I try to add more volts, anything over +12mv bioshock infinite, which I use to test stability, crashes instantly on the menu screen... Any ideas, does my card just not like adding volts?


Try using one of the Skyn3t's modded BIOS's. I was able to get higher clocks and max out the voltage without an issue this way.


----------



## richiegore

Ok cool, ill have a look, not sure if there is a skynet bios which still has boost enabled, I don't want to be running the card to hot while on the desktop...


----------



## raidflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richiegore*
> 
> Ok cool, ill have a look, not sure if there is a skynet bios which still has boost enabled, I don't want to be running the card to hot while on the desktop...


The card will still downclock into 2D mode while at the desktop.


----------



## richiegore

I upgraded to the latest version of precision x and it seems to be ok adding more than 12milivolts now. I have unlocked the power limit on my bios but even with the extra volts I'm not getting much more than the 1264mhz I was getting with the extra 12milivolts.... I might try skynet's bios sometime soon, still 1260 is pretty fast still...


----------



## Conditioned

Please correct me if I'm mistaken but have I read the bios list correctly and bios for my card is missing from skyn3t modded list? I see my bios in there but it seems to be the default one. I have a 780 ti msi gaming with 3gb hynex and 80.80.34.00.0F bios.


----------



## Jabra

Which BIOS editor accept Device ID change?
So if I go GPU-Z, I see my modded 780 TI -> GTX 980 etc.


----------



## richiegore

It's not possible without hardware modification anymore. Nvidia read some voltage values from chips on the card to see what card it is... I assurm they did it to stop people turning a £500 geforce card into a £3000 quadro/tesla card. I rember I changed my 8600m gt into a quadro on my laptop back in the day...

I assume you are trying to see if the performance changes I the drivers think your card is a 980. I can almost guarantee it won't. Hopefully with all the fuss over the witcher performance nvidia will put a bit of effort into the keplar cards and the next driver wil ve better. Maybe they are just putting alot of driver resources into the directx12 driver for windows 10... Here's hopeing!


----------



## eBombzor

How does the Witcher 3 run on a 780 Ti? I heard that the recent drivers had zero optimization for Kepler cards and I was wondering how badly they run.


----------



## Anateus

1440p - 60 fps on uber with hairworks off and vegetation render distance on high.


----------



## rock2702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> 1440p - 60 fps on ultra with hairworks off and vegetation render distance on high.


Is this with the latest nvidia drivers?


----------



## Anateus

Dunno, downloaded launch day game ready drivers.
Forgot to mention - reference card with Skynet bios, +270MHz core.


----------



## Gabe324

im currently running the skynet bios for my evga sc acx 780ti , im getting the kraken g10 adapter , h90 cooler and copper vrm heatsinks for it , but my questions is is their anyway running more voltage then just the 1.2v????


----------



## richiegore

I think you need some sort of afterburner hack to do it, doesn't seem worth it to me. I'm running at 1264 at +12mv at the moment. That's a 36% increase over the the reference 928mhz boost clock. The card seems to scale pretty well with clocks so that means that mine should be running about 36% faster than in anandtechs reviews for example as they use the reference card. Other sites do use aftermarket cards mind you but still nothing touches 1264 that I have seen, usually more in the 1100s...


----------



## rluker5

Just thought I'd make an obscure post that might help a handful of people out there.

With the Witcher 3at 4k, I get about a 25% fps boost by using windows 10 preview and hdmi out (60 fps at 4:2:0 color compression).

This is enough to take me to a stable 60fps where it was literally impossible before. I get 45 fps on same settings with display port (W8.1 or W10), albeit gpu useage is in the upper 70%s.

Core clocks at 1176.

Windows 10 doesn't seem to help other games a lot (other than 4k hdmi being more stable and vram useage being drastically reduced), and plays the same as 8.1 if I am using display port.

Probably a driver issue.

May not help many others, but totally worth it for me.


----------



## richiegore

Interesting, maybe its due to the colour compression? I thought they just threw out the extra data before the sent it though the hdmi cable rather than actually rendering it at the lower compression so maybe its just the windows 10 driver... Looking forward to windows 10 myself!


----------



## -red-

I had to RMA my 780ti SC ACX to EVGA after it failed on me. Anyone has had any experiences with it recently? I don't see anymore stock for 780ti on their website and I am worried that they are going to send me a different card. If they do so, what will they send?


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabe324*
> 
> im currently running the skynet bios for my evga sc acx 780ti , im getting the kraken g10 adapter , h90 cooler and copper vrm heatsinks for it , but my questions is is their anyway running more voltage then just the 1.2v????


You're limited to 1.212v. with that card. Only way around that would be a hard mod, involving soldering on a resistor, which is not for the faint of heart.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1478066/nvidia-gtx-780ti-hard-volt-mod
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-red-*
> 
> I had to RMA my 780ti SC ACX to EVGA after it failed on me. Anyone has had any experiences with it recently? I don't see anymore stock for 780ti on their website and I am worried that they are going to send me a different card. If they do so, what will they send?


EVGA generally has a stock of cards they keep for rma replacement.
I've done a few rma's with them, they always sent me a good working card without any hassles.


----------



## rluker5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richiegore*
> 
> Interesting, maybe its due to the colour compression? I thought they just threw out the extra data before the sent it though the hdmi cable rather than actually rendering it at the lower compression so maybe its just the windows 10 driver... Looking forward to windows 10 myself!


I don't think it is just that since my gpu useage was also dropping with framerate. Maybe the rest of the gpu waits on the full color delivery part before sending it out or something. Hard to tell if it is just windows 10 as 4:2:0 fullscreen doesn't work in windows 8.1 for Witcher 3.

Other than this game I haven't seen that compromise deliver on anything other than reduced vram useage in 8.1 and it increases vram somewhat in 10.
It looks like more of a happy isolated accident than some coherent pattern.

But it lets my rig be able to play Witcher 3 at 4k when it really shouldn't be able to.









barely


----------



## UB313

Guys I did a 3DMark test between March and May and I notice I lost points with GTA V drivers, check it out: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/4934785/fs/4299909


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UB313*
> 
> Guys I did a 3DMark test between March and May and I notice I lost +1k points with GTA V drivers, check it out: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/4934785/fs/4299909


your graph score is ~ 4% lower, Kepler nerfed confirmed









Have you tried with older driver, 344.48 used to give better result for me.

edit:
oh, you only lost 352 points in total score though


----------



## Blacklac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UB313*
> 
> Guys I did a 3DMark test between March and May and I notice I lost +1k points with GTA V drivers, check it out: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/4934785/fs/4299909


That math... Lol


----------



## UB313

Thank you for pointing out my wrong math!


----------



## UB313

Indeed. I haven't slept yet and it's 8:00am. My apologies for wrong math!


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UB313*
> 
> Thank you for pointing out my wrong math!


but you did provide nice comparison though, never before new driver gave lower score compare to older driver for me. And that GT1 test is almost 5% lower ...


----------



## hwoverclkd

so is it just with SLI or even on single 780 ti?


----------



## TechPcGamer

hey everone i just got a EVGA GeForce GTX 780 06G-P4-3787-RX and was jw how the 780 6gb is for gaming with gta 5 witcher 3 and so on and how good is it at overclocking and if theres a bios hack or something i can do 2 make the card faster/better thank you


----------



## Lonestar166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechPcGamer*
> 
> hey everone i just got a EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Classified and was jw how the 780 3gb is for gaming with gta 5 witcher 3 and so on and how good is it at overclocking and if theres a bios hack or something i can do 2 make the card faster/better thank you


Not sure about GTA 5 but I know on with The Witcher 3 with the 780 you will have to really adjust your graphics settings.
I just replaced my three 780ti cards because I found with The Witcher 3 I really wanted better performance and lower temperatures.


----------



## TechPcGamer

kk and sorry its 6gb not 3gb btw i have


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechPcGamer*
> 
> kk and sorry its 6gb not 3gb btw i have


Then you have (as you've said above) a 780GTX not a Ti. It's a different PCB so you're best off asking in the 780GTX club.


----------



## TechPcGamer

ok


----------



## sav4

How many of you guys with sli are upgrading to the 980ti ?


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sav4*
> 
> How many of you guys with sli are upgrading to the 980ti ?


When the kingpin edition is available I'm getting 3. Already got the money to blow on it haha

Once I see my pc store list it, I'm jumping on it asap.


----------



## Anateus

Not me. Waiting for Fury.


----------



## UB313

So I did a 3DMark test with latest 353.06 nvidia drivers with a vs to previous nvidia driver 350.12 and here are the results: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/4970891/fs/4934785

There has been a huge increase in performance as you can see. I get random nvidia driver crashes in desktop and still gotta test gaming in GTA V.. however from what I've seen in a few minutes in GTA V is a huge increase of gpus % usage in 2-way-sli 780Tis.. we talking from 70% to a jump to 99% and now I see fps from 70fps to 100FPS plus in performance.

This is great news, I will keep you all updates with what I find with this latest 980Ti dedicated driver.


----------



## rauf0

I got nothing more than few BSODs with previous 352.86 - x0050 (timings or disc, checked and nothing).
Roll back to 350.12 and no problem, now with 353.06 again 2 times BSOD, when switch from single to surround (triple) and opening Project CARS.
Both 780Ti are with modded bios, and now in game i got v. tiny improvement and +10'C, simpy great....

Looks like new drivers are more OC sensitive than 350 for our Keplers.

Tomorrow new TXs are coming, so i guess it'll definitely solve my problems. Anyway, sad ending for my lovely 780Ti's.

From this point i would like to thanks to the guys supporting this topic, i had some great time here tuning them, especial with *skyn3tEVGA780Tireference* bios.
Thanks again, see you on TX/980Ti side


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UB313*
> 
> So I did a 3DMark test with latest 353.06 nvidia drivers with a vs to previous nvidia driver 350.12 and here are the results: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/4970891/fs/4934785
> 
> There has been a huge increase in performance as you can see. I get random nvidia driver crashes in desktop and still gotta test gaming in GTA V.. however from what I've seen in a few minutes in GTA V is a huge increase of gpus % usage in 2-way-sli 780Tis.. we talking from 70% to a jump to 99% and now I see fps from 70fps to 100FPS plus in performance.
> 
> This is great news, I will keep you all updates with what I find with this latest 980Ti dedicated driver.


According to the comparison youve posted both runs were with the same driver.

Edit:

Sorry I was looking at the wrong data.


----------



## z0ki

I've found a massive improvement in all games and benchmarks I tested the new drivers with on my sli 780 Ti Classifieds. Both cards are at 1450mhz and haven't had a crash yet. Very impressed with this driver. Best once since 35x.xx era

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> I've found a massive improvement in all games and benchmarks I tested the new drivers with on my sli 780 Ti Classifieds. Both cards are at 1450mhz and haven't had a crash yet. Very impressed with this driver. Best once since 35x.xx era
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


Downloading now, this looks promising!


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> I've found a massive improvement in all games and benchmarks I tested the new drivers with on my sli 780 Ti Classifieds. Both cards are at 1450mhz and haven't had a crash yet. Very impressed with this driver. Best once since 35x.xx era
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Downloading now, this looks promising!
Click to expand...

Yeah get onto it! Nvidia possibly have finally woken up with their drivers after being asleep for a year with crap releases haha

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## UB313

No dude, check the dates of the tests! I know what I'm doing.


----------



## vulcan78

Update:

Although it's not 1k points, 400 more GPU is still an improvement! Officially broke 19k overall!

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/4977711/fs/4951969


----------



## UB313

Guys I installed again the 353.06 and this time in Express mode then clean mode as I always do over the 350.12 drivers and the system seems stable now without any driver crashes or outlook conflict crashes. Here are the results in 3DMark:

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/4977721/fs/4970891

As you can see it is 353.06 Express Install vs 353.06 Clean Install.

I believe the answer is installing in Express mode and maybe that is why some are having no issues. I do however have bad ghosting in GTA V still and no idea how to fix it as I'm not yet done with the SP on that game.. however GTA V in 3D vision runs 2-way-sli 780tis at 99% and I get amazing fps compare to 350.12 drivers where gpu utilization is 70% +/- and lower fps.

Good luck!


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UB313*
> 
> Guys I installed again the 353.06 and this time in Express mode then clean mode as I always do over the 350.12 drivers and the system seems stable now without any driver crashes or outlook conflict crashes. Here are the results in 3DMark:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/4977721/fs/4970891
> 
> As you can see it is 353.06 Express Install vs 353.06 Clean Install.
> 
> I believe the answer is installing in Express mode and maybe that is why some are having no issues. I do however have bad ghosting in GTA V still and no idea how to fix it as I'm not yet done with the SP on that game.. however GTA V in 3D vision runs 2-way-sli 780tis at 99% and I get amazing fps compare to 350.12 drivers where gpu utilization is 70% +/- and lower fps.
> 
> Good luck!


Lately I've been finding that if I don't go in and use Display Driver Uninstaller in Safe Mode and then restart my computer with LAN disconnected (to prevent Windows from automatically finding and applying display driver) and THEN installing new driver 3D Vision Controller ALWAYS fails to update. I always go Custom, don't want that resource hogging Geforce Experience crap on my system.


----------



## vulcan78

I just experienced my second display driver failure on the desktop with Chrome and MPC-HC running, back to 350.12.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Is there a way to order directly from EVGA when you are living in Australia or are you able to use ShopMate ?

I would evtl. like to buy some 980-Ti / Titan-X-Hydro Copper or the Kingpin-Edition, but they are already restricting the 980-Ti's to 1 GPU per household and I assume that Australia will not get many non-reference-model's.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> Is there a way to order directly from EVGA when you are living in Australia or are you able to use ShopMate ?
> 
> I would evtl. like to buy some 980-Ti / Titan-X-Hydro Copper or the Kingpin-Edition, but they are already restricting the 980-Ti's to 1 GPU per household and I assume that Australia will not get many non-reference-model's.


With Pascal due out in the beginning of 2016 I honestly don't understand the real allure of GTX 980 Ti. I've already learned my lesson picking up 780 Ti last summer. Don't upgrade to the fully developed iterations of a given architecture, but rather wait just a few more months until the new architecture arrives. At launch GTX 980 was only 5-10% faster than 780 Ti but now, thanks to Nvidia exclusively focusing on Maxwell driver development, even a GTX 970 is 30% faster (according to The Witcher 3 performance analysis) and GTX 980 is 50% faster! A 780 Ti is a faster card that the 970 for sure. This is a case of marketing shenanigans where Nvidia wants to compel us to upgrade every year. I'll have none of that, I've already done this rodeo once with 780 Ti, I'd have to be a complete moron to repeat it again with Pascal 6 months on the horizon and sitting here late in 2016 asking why Pascal is now 50% faster than my 980 Ti....

Some people need more punishment to learn I suppose.

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/the_witcher_3_graphics_performance_review,6.html


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> With Pascal due out in the beginning of 2016 I honestly don't understand the real allure of GTX 980 Ti. I've already learned my lesson picking up 780 Ti last summer. Don't upgrade to the fully developed iterations of a given architecture, but rather wait just a few more months until the new architecture arrives. At launch GTX 980 was only 5-10% faster than 780 Ti but now, thanks to Nvidia exclusively focusing on Maxwell driver development, even a GTX 970 is 30% faster (according to The Witcher 3 performance analysis) and GTX 980 is 50% faster! A 780 Ti is a faster card that the 970 for sure. This is a case of marketing shenanigans where Nvidia wants to compel us to upgrade every year. I'll have none of that, I've already done this rodeo once with 780 Ti, I'd have to be a complete moron to repeat it again with Pascal 6 months on the horizon and sitting here late in 2016 asking why Pascal is now 50% faster than my 980 Ti....
> 
> Some people need more punishment to learn I suppose.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/the_witcher_3_graphics_performance_review,6.html


You speak about TW3 and Project Cars, but those are only two games among hundreds of others.
My 780 Ti (1440p) crushes my friends 970 (1080p) in nearly all games. People forget that only some titles are made using Nvidia GW and older titles dont get so much care driver-wise.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> With Pascal due out in the beginning of 2016 I honestly don't understand the real allure of GTX 980 Ti. I've already learned my lesson picking up 780 Ti last summer. Don't upgrade to the fully developed iterations of a given architecture, but rather wait just a few more months until the new architecture arrives. At launch GTX 980 was only 5-10% faster than 780 Ti but now, thanks to Nvidia exclusively focusing on Maxwell driver development, even a GTX 970 is 30% faster (according to The Witcher 3 performance analysis) and GTX 980 is 50% faster! A 780 Ti is a faster card that the 970 for sure. This is a case of marketing shenanigans where Nvidia wants to compel us to upgrade every year. I'll have none of that, I've already done this rodeo once with 780 Ti, I'd have to be a complete moron to repeat it again with Pascal 6 months on the horizon and sitting here late in 2016 asking why Pascal is now 50% faster than my 980 Ti....
> 
> Some people need more punishment to learn I suppose.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/the_witcher_3_graphics_performance_review,6.html


but that has been the trend, correct? Nvidia doesn't release the full-blown until towards the end of the iteration. If pascal is scheduled to launch early 2016, it would certainly NOT the real deal yet....even the midrange card might not be out until a few months down the road. just my 2 cents


----------



## joeh4384

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> With Pascal due out in the beginning of 2016 I honestly don't understand the real allure of GTX 980 Ti. I've already learned my lesson picking up 780 Ti last summer. Don't upgrade to the fully developed iterations of a given architecture, but rather wait just a few more months until the new architecture arrives. At launch GTX 980 was only 5-10% faster than 780 Ti but now, thanks to Nvidia exclusively focusing on Maxwell driver development, even a GTX 970 is 30% faster (according to The Witcher 3 performance analysis) and GTX 980 is 50% faster! A 780 Ti is a faster card that the 970 for sure. This is a case of marketing shenanigans where Nvidia wants to compel us to upgrade every year. I'll have none of that, I've already done this rodeo once with 780 Ti, I'd have to be a complete moron to repeat it again with Pascal 6 months on the horizon and sitting here late in 2016 asking why Pascal is now 50% faster than my 980 Ti....
> 
> Some people need more punishment to learn I suppose.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/the_witcher_3_graphics_performance_review,6.html


I think it will take them more time to get the kinks out of 14/16nm and HBM2 for the Pascal 204 and 200 respectively. I think 2nd half of 2016, the GP204 will come out and the full version GP200 will come out in 2017.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> With Pascal due out in the beginning of 2016 I honestly don't understand the real allure of GTX 980 Ti. I've already learned my lesson picking up 780 Ti last summer. Don't upgrade to the fully developed iterations of a given architecture, but rather wait just a few more months until the new architecture arrives. At launch GTX 980 was only 5-10% faster than 780 Ti but now, thanks to Nvidia exclusively focusing on Maxwell driver development, even a GTX 970 is 30% faster (according to The Witcher 3 performance analysis) and GTX 980 is 50% faster! A 780 Ti is a faster card that the 970 for sure. This is a case of marketing shenanigans where Nvidia wants to compel us to upgrade every year. I'll have none of that, I've already done this rodeo once with 780 Ti, I'd have to be a complete moron to repeat it again with Pascal 6 months on the horizon and sitting here late in 2016 asking why Pascal is now 50% faster than my 980 Ti....
> 
> Some people need more punishment to learn I suppose.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/the_witcher_3_graphics_performance_review,6.html


It's mainly for more VRAM and full DX-12-Support in my case.

The 980-Ti's or Titan-X should last me / us for some time to come.


----------



## Shogo3232

Has anyone else been having massive trouble with the last 2 drivers? i keep getting blue screened with doing random none gpu intentness work loads (you tube, moving files, sometime crashes in witcher 3) I have 2 780tis running stock bios now, since I thought my bio's was the problem. I used the driver for GTA 5 and it's fine but mess up witcher 3 ( i like my flowing hair, lol)


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogo3232*
> 
> Has anyone else been having massive trouble with the last 2 drivers? i keep getting blue screened with doing random none gpu intentness work loads (you tube, moving files, sometime crashes in witcher 3) I have 2 780tis running stock bios now, since I thought my bio's was the problem. I used the driver for GTA 5 and it's fine but mess up witcher 3 ( i like my flowing hair, lol)


last 3 drivers are good so far on my 780 Ti sli...no bluescreen, or any issue. I'm not playing witcher 3 though.

Only chrome would sometimes crash on 353.06, but it only happened twice so far in the last 24 hrs...


----------



## sav4

Are those of you with 2way sli getting performance of Titan x at 1440p just trying to guage the worth of it?
I'm thinking of getting another one to tie me over til pascal flagship card comes out.
Also people refere to frame pacing is that a issue sli and gsync ?
Sry for all the questions


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> You speak about TW3 and Project Cars, but those are only two games among hundreds of others.
> My 780 Ti (1440p) crushes my friends 970 (1080p) in nearly all games. People forget that only some titles are made using Nvidia GW and older titles dont get so much care driver-wise.


Ah I see, I thought that The Witcher 3 was indicative of what kind of performance gap now exists title wide, thanks for clarifying.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> but that has been the trend, correct? Nvidia doesn't release the full-blown until towards the end of the iteration. If pascal is scheduled to launch early 2016, it would certainly NOT the real deal yet....even the midrange card might not be out until a few months down the road. just my 2 cents


Yes this has been the trend, and if the trend is any indication first wave Pascal SHOULD be as fast as top-tier Maxwell at launch but with the potential to improve as driver development progress through the architectures life-cycle, i.e. GTX 980 being about 5% faster than 780 Ti / Titan at launch yet is now a full 50% faster in certain titles (The Witcher 3).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeh4384*
> 
> I think it will take them more time to get the kinks out of 14/16nm and HBM2 for the Pascal 204 and 200 respectively. I think 2nd half of 2016, the GP204 will come out and the full version GP200 will come out in 2017.


Damn I didn't know that the fab process was that small, I thought Pascal was going to finally be the 22nm that Maxwell was supposed to be.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> It's mainly for more VRAM and full DX-12-Support in my case.
> 
> The 980-Ti's or Titan-X should last me / us for some time to come.


Yes and DX12.1, when finally actualized, will be nice. I'm still mulling over picking up a 980 Ti to be honest.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogo3232*
> 
> Has anyone else been having massive trouble with the last 2 drivers? i keep getting blue screened with doing random none gpu intentness work loads (you tube, moving files, sometime crashes in witcher 3) I have 2 780tis running stock bios now, since I thought my bio's was the problem. I used the driver for GTA 5 and it's fine but mess up witcher 3 ( i like my flowing hair, lol)


Yes, multiple TDR's with next-to-no GPU load with only Chrome running. I've already reverted to 350.12 after the second TDR. Another 400 points Firestrike GPU isn't worth a TDR every single day.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> last 3 drivers are good so far on my 780 Ti sli...no bluescreen, or any issue. I'm not playing witcher 3 though.
> 
> Only chrome would sometimes crash on 353.06, but it only happened twice so far in the last 24 hrs...


See above, same here, TDR's not worth the minuscule performance gain.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sav4*
> 
> Are those of you with 2way sli getting performance of Titan x at 1440p just trying to guage the worth of it?
> I'm thinking of getting another one to tie me over til pascal flagship card comes out.
> Also people refere to frame pacing is that a issue sli and gsync ?
> Sry for all the questions


Yes, currently 2x 780 TI SLI is 20% faster than 980 Ti / Titan X both overclocked to the hilt, I.E both 980 Ti and Titan X pulling down about 20k GPU in Firestrike whereas 780 Ti SLI is doing that at stock clocks with another 20% easily attainable (1215 core / 1900 memory) as reflected by the bench in my signature and driver performance comparison link in my previous post.

20% performance difference not simply synthetic, avg. frame-rate in GTA 5 nearly completely maxed out is about 80 FPS for the 980 Ti whereas I'm seeing 100-110 FPS nearly 100% of the time.

With SLI nearly flawless in 90% of games, with zero micro-stutter, stutter and full utililization in most cases, If you already have a pair of 780 Ti I suggest waiting for Pascal.

If youre sporting a single 780 Ti and have an Acer Predator or ROG Swift monitor or want to step up to 4K a single 980 Ti is certainly attractive, especially if you don't mind having buyers remorse in about 6 months when Pascal arrives.


----------



## sav4

@vulcan78 yer I do have a rog swift so did want to know if the frame pacing with gsync is noticeable or an issue as well as stutter I won't be upgrading to a 980ti to expensive here in oz atm .
Thinking 2 780ti will carry me through for the cost of $500 aud


----------



## TONSCHUH

@vulcan78:

I'm still undecided if I will go for 4k or for 144Hz, but as I have to upgrade my wife's rig a bit too, it's more likely that I go for 980-Ti's, because I would like to get myself 2 and 1 for my wife.

The prices here in Oz are really bad.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Yes this has been the trend, and if the trend is any indication first wave Pascal SHOULD be as fast as top-tier Maxwell at launch but with the potential to improve as driver development progress through the architectures life-cycle, i.e. GTX 980 being about 5% faster than 780 Ti / Titan at launch yet is now a full 50% faster in certain titles (The Witcher 3).
> .


i have no intention to change your mind, just throwing out an opinion here..you bought the full die (780 ti) for a specific reason...I don't think you'd buy early pascal iteration even if it edges out top tier gm200







all I'm saying is, the card you're waiting for is neither 6 nor 12 months away only IMO. It's totally cool to wait though.
Quote:


> I'd have to be a complete moron to repeat it again with Pascal 6 months on the horizon and sitting here late in 2016 asking why Pascal is now 50% faster than my 980 Ti....


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sav4*
> 
> @vulcan78 yer I do have a rog swift so did want to know if the frame pacing with gsync is noticeable or an issue as well as stutter I won't be upgrading to a 980ti to expensive here in oz atm .
> Thinking 2 780ti will carry me through for the cost of $500 aud


G-Sync on the Swift is flawless in GTA 5! I'm on 350.12, no issues with "pacing" or anything else. Silky smooth fluidity of GTA 5 on the Swift is truly mind-melting to behold. SLI is FLAWLESS for this game and mostly flawless for 90% of game out there. Again, if you've a pair of 780 Ti I don't recommend 980 Ti unless you want to take a 20% hit in performance! Newer games not even using more than the available 3GB of VRAM anyways!

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/the_witcher_3_graphics_performance_review,9.html

Next year with the arrival of games that will actually use promised DX12.1 exclusive features maybe it may be time to consider upgrading to Pascal, but even then, 780 Ti SLI may carry us all the way through to top-tier Pascal!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> @vulcan78:
> 
> I'm still undecided if I will go for 4k or for 144Hz, but as I have to upgrade my wife's rig a bit too, it's more likely that I go for 980-Ti's, because I would like to get myself 2 and 1 for my wife.
> 
> The prices here in Oz are really bad.


GET EITHER THE SWIFT OR ACER'S PREDATOR. 2560x1440 at 120-144Hz > than 4K @ 60Hz ALL DAY LONG. If youv'e yet to see more than 60Hz, once you see 120Hz YOU WON'T WANT TO GO BACK TO 60. It's about the same as being used to 30FPS/Hz and seeing 60FPS/Hz for the first time.

Personally I STILL recommend the Swift over the Predator as it will also do 3D Vision, which is also very very amazing to play games with. Last few games I did in 3D Vision instead of G-Sync as the 3D Vision looks way better were Shadows of Mordor and Alien: Isolation. The 3D Vision is AMAZING in these and many other titles. Sadly Nvidia has all but dropped support for 3D Vision, the community is desperately trying to keep it alive with fixes but it's a real struggle. GTA 5 doesn't seem to work right with 3D Vision, even though supposedly it has official support from Rockstar out-of-the-box. 3D Vision is inducing some kind of CPU bottleneck where the game uses like 30% less CPU in 3D Vision vs. 2D. This is one of the rare exceptions where 2D G-Sync is vastly better than 3D Vision. GTA 5 at 120FPS is AMAZING. Oh and it's also really cool being able to watch 3D movies, which look better than in the theater at 1080p!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> i have no intention to change your mind, just throwing out an opinion here..you bought the full die (780 ti) for a specific reason...I don't think you'd buy early pascal iteration even if it edges out top tier gm200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all I'm saying is, the card you're waiting for is neither 6 nor 12 months away only IMO. It's totally cool to wait though.


Yeah you may be right, I might be waiting all the way to the end of 2016 early 2017, which is ok as I will then be getting at least 2.5 years out of my 780 Ti's as I just picked them up last summer.

If money allows I can imagine upgrading to a 4K 144Hz IPS ROG Swift variant (if they get the responsiveness of TN down with IPS) along with a pair of Pascal 1080 Ti Classified's, each card fully 150-200% faster than 780 Ti, which SHOULD be able to push 4K at 120+FPS....


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> GET EITHER THE SWIFT OR ACER'S PREDATOR. 2560x1440 at 120-144Hz > than 4K @ 60Hz ALL DAY LONG. If youv'e yet to see more than 60Hz, once you see 120Hz YOU WON'T WANT TO GO BACK TO 60. It's about the same as being used to 30FPS/Hz and seeing 60FPS/Hz for the first time.


Yeah, that's the only 2 I consider as well atm.


----------



## DR4G00N

I'm soon going to be a proud owner of one of these beastly cards (Gigabyte GTX 780 Ti Windforce 3X OC edition) for just $400 cad ($321 usd) to replace my aging 7950.
Seems like a very nice card, it's the non-ref 8+2 phase one. Can't wait to be able to max out games again and get some GPUGrid going.


----------



## BillyMays14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> I'm soon going to be a proud owner of one of these beastly cards (Gigabyte GTX 780 Ti Windforce 3X OC edition) for just $400 cad ($321 usd) to replace my aging 7950.
> Seems like a very nice card, it's the non-ref 8+2 phase one. Can't wait to be able to max out games again and get some GPUGrid going.


Just wondering, where are you finding that price? Is it on an etailer or Kijiji?


----------



## rluker5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogo3232*
> 
> Has anyone else been having massive trouble with the last 2 drivers? i keep getting blue screened with doing random none gpu intentness work loads (you tube, moving files, sometime crashes in witcher 3) I have 2 780tis running stock bios now, since I thought my bio's was the problem. I used the driver for GTA 5 and it's fine but mess up witcher 3 ( i like my flowing hair, lol)


Had some stability problems too, couldn't oc very well either, but only with the newest "kepler fix" one.
I uninstalled RivaTuner, left Afterburner the way it was, restarted and everything was fixed. I think it was the monitoring software being in the way somehow. OCing went back to normal and I never had to mess with my Skynet bios that's worked so well. And the stuttering I had in W3 went away. Maybe I'll try some other framerate software if it seems like I'm not getting 60fps anymore. Worried a little about compatibility now though.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillyMays14*
> 
> Just wondering, where are you finding that price? Is it on an etailer or Kijiji?


Kijiji, it was originally $425 but I was able to knock the price down some.


----------



## DR4G00N

Well here it is,



Stock boosts right up to 1150MHz @ 1.162v (Hits the voltage limit), not bad.








(Still need to get around to finishing my PSU cover to hide that mess of cables







)

GPU-Z validation


----------



## z0ki

I am encountering something odd with sli 780 ti classy's.. Both GPU usage will be at around 91-97% then all of a sudden the second GPU usage will drop down to 40-60% and the FPS drops from 144+ to around 70fps.

There is no driver crash, when I exit that game and try another the gpu usage is the same as above (second card 40-60%) till i reboot and it's fine again.

This has only happen in Dirt Rally early access, so might be an issue with the game, I'm going to try another now and see if it happens again.

Any idea what could be the cause for this in the first place? Both clocks are still remaining the same it's just the GPU usage for the second card drops to half


----------



## Qu1ckset

Hey guys i have a reference EVGA 780ti SC coming next week to SLI with my Zotac 780ti , Can i flash my Zotac card with the bios on my EVGA SC so they run the same?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Hey guys i have a reference EVGA 780ti SC coming next week to SLI with my Zotac 780ti , Can i flash my Zotac card with the bios on my EVGA SC so they run the same?


Both reference , the yes.


----------



## DR4G00N

Hmm, seems my card is unstable at 1150mhz @ 1.162v (locked voltage







). For now I've reduced the offset by 52MHz and now it's running rock solid @ 1098MHz.
I will flash skyn3t's version of the F4 bios to unlock the voltage when I get the chance.


----------



## alton brown

Hi all! I know this is for the 780 ti thread but I used the volt mod for my asus dcu2 780 and it worked. Only problem is the voltage fluctuates. I'm able to have my core clock reach 1350mhz with 1.26mv with max temp of 60c on gpu and max temp 75c on Vrm. I have no stuttering or tearing or a single artifact on Unigine Heaven. I rigged some 120sp fans to the DCU2 heatsink. Anyway to fix the. Fluctuating voltage?


----------



## cameltotem

Running 1249mhz on 1175mv.

Very satisfied with that, could push 1285mhz on 1212v however it's summer here and having the fan at 90+% fanspeed and 80 degrees is not optimal.

Skynet bios also btw.

Beast card, will probably try to stick with TI cards, they are worth the money.


----------



## TheNaitsyrk

Hey guys I have a small issue. Got 780 TI SLI.

I run Witcher 3 4K Res (no overclock) I get 45 FPS stable. Then I overclock to the max and I get 45 as well. Is something holding me back?


----------



## Anateus

How much did you overclock? Maybe you just lost the chip lottery. Or maybe its just the Witcher not reacting to Kepler overclocks on every card.


----------



## TheNaitsyrk

+ 150 to core clock. Shadow of Mordor, I get 60 FPS on 4K so it's cool, I guess it's just the Witcher 3. I'll install older drivers to see if that changes something.


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNaitsyrk*
> 
> + 150 to core clock. Shadow of Mordor, I get 60 FPS on 4K so it's cool, I guess it's just the Witcher 3. I'll install older drivers to see if that changes something.


Not really that much if you ask me. Got +270 core on mine.. but I won the chip lottery







I'd say just lower the settings, there is almost no difference between low and ultra.


----------



## TheNaitsyrk

I can do +250 as well, but there isn't going to be much difference you know? 'Cause I tried +250 and still no change.


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNaitsyrk*
> 
> I can do +250 as well, but there isn't going to be much difference you know? 'Cause I tried +250 and still no change.


What CPU are you running? What CPU load are you getting? If you increase the GPU clock and the framerate doesn't change it must be something else. Does the video card load percent change when you OC?

edit: I don't have the Witcher 3 so I can't comment on performance but I found this:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/37o6sl/how_i_went_from_35_fps_average_on_low_to_45/


----------



## TheNaitsyrk

I know it sounds like CPU bottleneck but it's definitely not that. I have 4790K.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> Hi all! I know this is for the 780 ti thread but I used the volt mod for my asus dcu2 780 and it worked. Only problem is the voltage fluctuates. I'm able to have my core clock reach 1350mhz with 1.26mv with max temp of 60c on gpu and max temp 75c on Vrm. I have no stuttering or tearing or a single artifact on Unigine Heaven. I rigged some 120sp fans to the DCU2 heatsink. Anyway to fix the. Fluctuating voltage?


sorry to jump in guys, I would love to answer some of your questions, but I don't have an answer....anyway someone has an idea on my situation?


----------



## TheNaitsyrk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> sorry to jump in guys, I would love to answer some of your questions, but I don't have an answer....anyway someone has an idea on my situation?


Your PSU might be causing that issue. What's your PSU? Do you have SLI or a single GTX 780?


----------



## alton brown

Hey, thanks for the speedy reply, na, it's not the psu, wish it was that easy. It's a Corsair Ax1200i and it's just a single asus dcu2 780. I flashed the bios (not using the AFterburner soft volt mod) and get a steady 1.21mv with evga pcision x. I used sky nets bios, everything has been perfect. I know the card can do more so I did the AB mod and it allows me to get to 1.30mv but it fluctuates so much. Greatly appreciate the info!


----------



## Alvarez

Hello guys got a quick question,

Can i do SLI with 780ti and GTX570 ?

570 is collecting dust without doing anything so i wanted to use it somehow

Cheers


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarez*
> 
> Hello guys got a quick question,
> 
> Can i do SLI with 780ti and GTX570 ?
> 
> 570 is collecting dust without doing anything so i wanted to use it somehow
> 
> Cheers


Not really, but you could use that old card for PsyhX (if its possible at all). Or maybe DX12 will let you "SLI" them, but I doubt it.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNaitsyrk*
> 
> Hey guys I have a small issue. Got 780 TI SLI.
> 
> I run Witcher 3 4K Res (no overclock) I get 45 FPS stable. Then I overclock to the max and I get 45 as well. Is something holding me back?


Check with HWINFO64 if you reach to early your power-target.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarez*
> 
> Hello guys got a quick question,
> 
> Can i do SLI with 780ti and GTX570 ?
> 
> 570 is collecting dust without doing anything so i wanted to use it somehow
> 
> Cheers


Agreed with Anateus. A lot of games don't even use PhysX anymore but if you have a game that does, it would help out. IMO, A 570 is too much of a power hungry card to run as a PhysX card.


----------



## TheNaitsyrk

I never thought about it this way. Thanks, I'll check the power.

UPDATE. I changed image settings from quality to performance and I'm getting 5 more FPS.


----------



## TheNaitsyrk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> Hey, thanks for the speedy reply, na, it's not the psu, wish it was that easy. It's a Corsair Ax1200i and it's just a single asus dcu2 780. I flashed the bios (not using the AFterburner soft volt mod) and get a steady 1.21mv with evga pcision x. I used sky nets bios, everything has been perfect. I know the card can do more so I did the AB mod and it allows me to get to 1.30mv but it fluctuates so much. Greatly appreciate the info!


Probably your card becomes unstable (fluctuates), try to downvolt and see what's the highest stable clock (without fluctuating) you can get.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarez*
> 
> Hello guys got a quick question,
> 
> Can i do SLI with 780ti and GTX570 ?
> 
> 570 is collecting dust without doing anything so i wanted to use it somehow
> 
> Cheers


Wish I could help. Have you tried the ROG Site? They help even if its not an Asus product...

http://rog.asus.com/


----------



## alton brown

I tried that. even at a lower clock speed and lower voltage it still fluctuates. I'm not overheating at all. If I use EVGA P X, I'm super stable and cool (1.21mv, clock speed of 1280mhz) the custom bios is rock solid. This happens when I shut down EVGA PX and start using Afterburner with the soft volt mod. It has something to do with the Soft volt mod.


----------



## Nikita507

I have the reference 780, I installed 1212.5v and 300w, but the card does not hold in 1202, I had no luck with the chip? (Google translate)


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNaitsyrk*
> 
> I never thought about it this way. Thanks, I'll check the power.
> 
> UPDATE. I changed image settings from quality to performance and I'm getting 5 more FPS.


How does your Bios look like ?

I use the skyn3t-Bios with a small additional change:



PS:

Mine are under water and max-out @~40C with my max. OC. !

For more details have a look at my spec's: Click


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> I tried that. even at a lower clock speed and lower voltage it still fluctuates. I'm not overheating at all. If I use EVGA P X, I'm super stable and cool (1.21mv, clock speed of 1280mhz) the custom bios is rock solid. This happens when I shut down EVGA PX and start using Afterburner with the soft volt mod. It has something to do with the Soft volt mod.


Do you always re-apply the Soft-Mod ?

Aren't you able to unlock the 1.313V ?


----------



## TheNaitsyrk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> How does your Bios look like ?
> 
> I use the skyn3t-Bios with a small additional change:
> 
> 
> 
> PS:
> 
> Mine are under water and max-out @~40C with my max. OC. !
> 
> For more details have a look at my spec's: Click


I use normal bios (the one that came with the GPUs) and I don't use water cooling.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNaitsyrk*
> 
> I use normal bios (the one that came with the GPUs) and I don't use water cooling.


Then it's not much we can do I would say, but maybe someone else has another idea.


----------



## TheNaitsyrk

The problem is that it's same FPS whether I overclock or not. Adding higher speed won't change anything and I don't know why.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> Do you always re-apply the Soft-Mod ?
> 
> Aren't you able to unlock the 1.313V ?


[quote name="TheNaitsyrk" url="/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/15790#post_2402815

I have not had to reapply the soft mod, it stays. Even after restarts. I can set AB voltage to 1.30 but in game and during unigine heaven, it bounce from 1.29-1.20.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNaitsyrk*
> 
> The problem is that it's same FPS whether I overclock or not. Adding higher speed won't change anything and I don't know why.


You have the RIVB BOARD. Right? Do you have the additional molex plug plugged into the motherboard next to the PCI slots. When I ran 3 wat sli 570s, I needed that extra molex plugged in.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNaitsyrk*
> 
> The problem is that it's same FPS whether I overclock or not. Adding higher speed won't change anything and I don't know why.


Also, other than your PC, what other electronics are using that circuit? Meaning, do you also have a tv, another PC, blue ray player etc.. On that circuit plugged in?


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> [quote name="TheNaitsyrk" url="/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/15790#post_2402815
> 
> I have not had to reapply the soft mod, it stays. Even after restarts. I can set AB voltage to 1.30 but in game and during unigine heaven, it bounce from 1.29-1.20.


Did you try to uninstalling PX and only using AB ?


----------



## TheNaitsyrk

I have a special overclocking motherboard man. Z87X-OC FORCE Gigabyte. Overclock worked everywhere else, but not in Witcher 3. Also, I don't know what you mean by RIVB Board. Just look up Z87X-OC FORCE Gigabyte.


----------



## DR4G00N

I took the heatsink off my 780 ti only to see this:

That's one bad factory tim job lol.







Surprisingly, cleaning it up and using some MX2 didn't drop the temps much (1-2c). Went from 79c in pCars to 77c with the gpu @ 1150MHz 1.212v, better than nothing I guess.


----------



## TheNaitsyrk

You've got the Gigabyte OC Version? That's apparently unstable AF?


----------



## KamChancellor

Hi I have a MSI GTX 780 Ti Gaming at 1100Mhz GPU Clock, I'm just wondering how high can it safely go on the GPU Core Clock and how much Core Voltage (mV) I can add safely using MSI Afterburner?

Right now I have-

Core Voltage: +20 mv
Power Limit: 105%
Temp Limit: 95
Core Clock: +120mhz (1100mhz overall)
Memory Clock: +0mhz
Fan Speed: 55%


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNaitsyrk*
> 
> You've got the Gigabyte OC Version? That's apparently unstable AF?


Mine works great.








Though I have to mention, on the stock bios the card would boost too high and not be completely stable (ie. 1150MHz @ 1.162v). Games ran fine but the driver would crash when doing compute work.

I flashed skyn3t's modified F4 bios and it's working great so far @ 1188MHz 1.212v.


----------



## TheNaitsyrk

Not bad, I'm planning to upgrade to 3 way SLI to get 60 FPS 4K on Witcher 3 and other future games. Apparently DX12 has something to do with VRAM Stacking? Is that true?


----------



## Qu1ckset

Hey guys what drivers are you guys using, I had to roll mine back to 350.12 as I was getting nothing but driver crashes in both gaming and web browsing, just curious if you guys did the same or running fine on the latest drivers


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Hey guys what drivers are you guys using, I had to roll mine back to 350.12 as I was getting nothing but driver crashes in both gaming and web browsing, just curious if you guys did the same or running fine on the latest drivers


Mine's running just fine with 353.06. Though I don't think it likes killing floor that much, it almost always locks up my rig when the map changes.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> Did you try to uninstalling PX and only using AB ?
> 
> I have not! That's a great idea. I'm going to uninstall Precision X and install a fresh copy of the most current Nvidia driver.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> I took the heatsink off my 780 ti only to see this:
> 
> That's one bad factory tim job lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surprisingly, cleaning it up and using some MX2 didn't drop the temps much (1-2c). Went from 79c in pCars to 77c with the gpu @ 1150MHz 1.212v, better than nothing I guess.


RIVB is asus Rampage IV Black Edition motherboard. Sorry about that I thought you had that. Wow that thermal compound looks really bad!


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Hey guys what drivers are you guys using, I had to roll mine back to 350.12 as I was getting nothing but driver crashes in both gaming and web browsing, just curious if you guys did the same or running fine on the latest drivers


I use GeForce Experience v2.4.5.44 + GeForce v353.12 and had no issues so far under Windows-8.1.1-Pro-WMC-x64.


----------



## Nervoize

I am not able to overclock my MSI 780Ti Gaming 3g and run a benchmark, since the graphical drivers keep crashing.
But I got it working with GTA V for 10 minutes with the following:

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=mcfx9

- Voltage +78
- Powerlimit 105


----------



## TheNaitsyrk

1490 GPU Clock. Jesus Christ.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nervoize*
> 
> I am not able to overclock my MSI 780Ti Gaming 3g and run a benchmark, since the graphical drivers keep crashing.
> But I got it working with GTA V for 10 minutes with the following:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=mcfx9
> 
> - Voltage +78
> - Powerlimit 105


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> Did you try to uninstalling PX and only using AB ?
> 
> Damn, this didn't work..


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*


If you also removed the GPU-Driver via Display Driver Uninstaller and re-installed, then I'm not sure there would be really something else you could try.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> If you also removed the GPU-Driver via Display Driver Uninstaller and re-installed, then I'm not sure there would be really something else you could try.
> 
> Thanks for the input though! Trial and error. I actually asked for some help on the OP where I got the original info on how to perform the soft volt mod.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*


Fingers-crossed that someone is able to help you with it !


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> Fingers-crossed that someone is able to help you with it !


Agreed my friend! You too! People are nice here, someone will help!


----------



## rluker5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNaitsyrk*
> 
> Hey guys I have a small issue. Got 780 TI SLI.
> 
> I run Witcher 3 4K Res (no overclock) I get 45 FPS stable. Then I overclock to the max and I get 45 as well. Is something holding me back?


If your 4k display also has a hdmi 2.0 input you could try using that instead of display port. I have to have my display set to 4k when I boot up, and have the game start in 4k fullscreen for it to work without flashies. And using w8.1 and 353.06.
Puts my fps to vsync'd 60 when it was topping out around 50 with display port multiple stream. Must be something saved with 4:2:0.
Only helps in W3 as far as I've checked and is a bit of a hassle, but until I'm done with W3 I'll take it!
Also works W10p 10074 but NVidia driver for W10 still stutters.


----------



## TheNaitsyrk

I can only get 60Hz with DisplayPort.


----------



## rluker5

Then yours is better than mine. I can't get that with DP. I have to use that trick. It is a bit of a hassle tho. If you don't have HDMI (2.0 in) it won't work because 4:2:0 is the key.

I found a new one that is kind of cheap but has worthwhile results. Won't work for many: My Panasonic can interpolate frames if I switch off the game mode and swallow a couple hundredths of a second latency. They call it "intelligent frame creation" where they split the difference between 2 and make a new frame, other tv's supposedly have similar stuff. Supposedly 60fps + the 60 fps I get from a kw of computer. Now I have some tearing, probably when I drop below 60 off the cards, but it sure is smoother.
Unfortunately stuff can get blurred if it's moving quickly when you spin.

And it's cheating.

The stuff I'll do for the Witcher 3









Oh, And I vsync it to keep my top card out of the 80s as much as possible, not because I don't want my tv to put frames up faster -because it can't. If that's what you were getting at.

Edit: After a couple of days it seems like a 2 frame lag. Not ideal. Not bad with many games, but with some I won't use frame creation.


----------



## TheNaitsyrk

I get 50 FPS but no stuttering and no frame skipping, also no blurriness.


----------



## rluker5

And 4:4:4!
I've stumbled into a lot of compromises with this game.
I really have only seen the blurriness on heads of background characters in Metro 2033 when they move at the same time I spin.
And the tearing decreases with increasing oc (that gets me closer to locked 60 - none in 30fps cutscenes) so I suspect the display is tossing frames out regularly and a slow computer gets the partial drop. But I have seen a couple regular speed(30 fps?) parts of cutscenes and they look out of place.
And that 353.06 fixed my aggravating stutter.

That tv thing caught me by surprise a couple of days ago. I never tried motion settings in gaming before that, just assumed the lowest latency game mode was the way to go for the last 9 months I've had this thing. Maybe now I'll just use it when I game with a mouse.
You would think they would more clearly advertise this. I hope it's not hard on my tv somehow. Computer setups are complicated.

And low 50s is all I could do with everything turned to min with DP. 40s with decent compromised settings.

Edit: After playing with it a few days, motion settings looks like about a 2 frame lag on my tv







. Still totally worth it for a lot of games just not all.


----------



## DR4G00N

I just bought a new 25" 2560x1080 monitor for my 780 ti. I can't wait for it to arrive, it'll definitely be a more enjoyable experience in games and with movies than my current 20" 1600x900 monitor.








And apparently the one I bought can also do downscaled 3440x1440 @ 60Hz if set in the NVCP but I'll have to see it to believe it.


----------



## TheNaitsyrk

I have another question guys. Since you may all already know about 980 TI that is being released soon. My question is, should I sell my 780 TI in SLI to get 1x 980 TI Hybrid (water cooling + air) (to get 3GB of extra V-RAM and 20% less performance, but I'd also futureproof myself) or should I buy another 780 TI and go for 3 way sli? I seen couple of benchmarks and 3 way SLI works good on higher resolutions (I play at 4k). Temperatures are just ugh, 82 degrees on each card but that's normal apparently.

Also, my CPU temps are quite high on 4K resolutions. (I have 4790K CPU). I get 70c-74c depending on the core, is this normal?
I'm considering an upgrade to Corsair h100i cooler but not sure if it's worth it.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Hey guys how do you flash a card? i know how do extract a bios via gpu-z, im getting a EVGA 780ti SC on monday or tuesday and i want to extract that bios and put it on my zotac 780ti


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Hey guys how do you flash a card? i know how do extract a bios via gpu-z, im getting a EVGA 780ti SC on monday or tuesday and i want to extract that bios and put it on my zotac 780ti


Just have a look / read here: Click


----------



## rluker5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Hey guys how do you flash a card? i know how do extract a bios via gpu-z, im getting a EVGA 780ti SC on monday or tuesday and i want to extract that bios and put it on my zotac 780ti


I'd open the zotac bios using kepler bios tweaker, and the evga bios and copy over settings but not just substitute one for the other. I'm not sure, but hardware differences might make a difference. Or you could shop through some of the settings Skyn3t has so generously made available. I took Skyn3t's galaxy HOF settings for my ASUS DC2s. And keep the bios name 8 chars or less.

I extract with nvflash. And I boot to dos with a usb to use it. I also like to keep my laptop near with the specific instructions up nearby just to double check before I hit enter.

Here's some basic instructions: http://forum.techinferno.com/nvidia-video-cards/2166-%5Bguide%5D-nvidia-vbios-flashing.html
Don't forget -protectoff









Had a problem extracting with gpuz, heard they fixed it but I'm set in my old way. Same with flashing from inside windows.
Just my personal preferences.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Just a heads-up:

The Fury-X is slower than the GTX980-Ti.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rluker5*
> 
> I'd open the zotac bios using kepler bios tweaker, and the evga bios and copy over settings but not just substitute one for the other. I'm not sure, but hardware differences might make a difference. Or you could shop through some of the settings Skyn3t has so generously made available. I took Skyn3t's galaxy HOF settings for my ASUS DC2s. And keep the bios name 8 chars or less.
> 
> I extract with nvflash. And I boot to dos with a usb to use it. I also like to keep my laptop near with the specific instructions up nearby just to double check before I hit enter.
> 
> Here's some basic instructions: http://forum.techinferno.com/nvidia-video-cards/2166-%5Bguide%5D-nvidia-vbios-flashing.html
> Don't forget -protectoff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a problem extracting with gpuz, heard they fixed it but I'm set in my old way. Same with flashing from inside windows.
> Just my personal preferences.


The EVGA card is a reference just like my Zotac, il just save the zotac bios and flash the zotac card with the EVGA SC and run it like that for now, will look into it more when i have a chance, sadly still waiting on my card, should of been here yesterday at the latest...


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> Just a heads-up:
> 
> The Fury-X is slower than the GTX980-Ti.


yeah, kind of disappointed there...was hopeful it would at least match titan x but







anyhow, i might still grab one plus a classified 980 ti when it comes out. Time to retire these 780 ti's and hang them on the wall


----------



## rluker5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> The EVGA card is a reference just like my Zotac, il just save the zotac bios and flash the zotac card with the EVGA SC and run it like that for now, will look into it more when i have a chance, sadly still waiting on my card, should of been here yesterday at the latest...


Both reference, there you go!
Nvidia sli works great. WHERE is your card.
Hopefully tomorrow


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> yeah, kind of disappointed there...was hopeful it would at least match titan x but
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyhow, i might still grab one plus a classified 980 ti when it comes out. Time to retire these 780 ti's and hang them on the wall


I didn't make up my mind yet, but I will not go for the Red-Team.

There are some rumours, that NVIDIA will slash the 980-Ti / Titan-X Price-Tag's.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> I didn't make up my mind yet, but I will not go for the Red-Team.
> 
> There are some rumours, that NVIDIA will slash the 980-Ti / Titan-X Price-Tag's.


More info please.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> yeah, kind of disappointed there...was hopeful it would at least match titan x but
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyhow, i might still grab one plus a classified 980 ti when it comes out. Time to retire these 780 ti's and hang them on the wall


The fury has neat technology though.. The next lineup will be better.. Well, I hope!


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> I didn't make up my mind yet, but I will not go for the Red-Team.
> 
> There are some rumours, that NVIDIA will slash the 980-Ti / Titan-X Price-Tag's.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> More info please.


http://www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/anton-shilov/nvidia-is-considering-a-price-cut-of-high-end-graphics-cards/ unconfirmed but i won't be surprised if they would cut their prices.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> The fury has neat technology though.. The next lineup will be better.. Well, I hope!


no doubt it's a new technology. In fact that's the only reason why i'm going to grab one fury x ...probably after summer









anyways, so how are your 780 ti holding up guys?


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> More info please.


Nvidia is considering a price-cut of high-end graphics cards

Reference GTX 980Ti reduced to 509.99 to combat the R9 Fury X

Special @Overclockers UK


----------



## Silent Scone

That isn't NVIDIA, that is OverclockersUK making a loss leader. NVIDIA aren't likely to cut any prices in the near future.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That isn't NVIDIA, that is OverclockersUK making a loss leader. NVIDIA aren't likely to cut any prices in the near future.


Nvidia going to trim its high-end prices

It will possible depend a bit on what AMD is doing or the Shop's which sell the Fury's.

Like some are already trying to take advantage of the shortage of the Fury's:

Sapphire Radeon R9 Fury X, 4GB @AUD 1199,-

The 980-Ti's are cheaper at the same shop


----------



## VeritronX

I'm thinking about putting the stock reference cooler back on my 780ti but the stock pads now have dust on them.. anyone know what pads I should get and from where?


----------



## ciaran 2110

anyone know what a sli config 780ti classified should achieve in a overclock. is there a certain clock speed it should get with ease


----------



## Asus11

any sli owners getting random shutdown while in game?


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ciaran 2110*
> 
> anyone know what a sli config 780ti classified should achieve in a overclock. is there a certain clock speed it should get with ease


As with all cards from every manufacturer, the only guaranteed clocks are the ones it ships with, everything over that is completely down to luck of the draw.


----------



## bags

Is 780 Ti SLI worth it on a 1080p monitor?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bags*
> 
> Is 780 Ti SLI worth it on a 1080p monitor?


A single 780 TI can max (as in ultra) almost all games on 1080 (60) Hz, but if we're talking 120/144Hz monitors, then you'd probably need SLI!


----------



## bags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> A single 780 TI can max (as in ultra) almost all games on 1080 (60) Hz, but if we're talking 120/144Hz monitors, then you'd probably need SLI!


Just thinking about upgrades. Currently have a single 780 Ti and a single Dell u2412m. Suggestions welcome.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bags*
> 
> Just thinking about upgrades. Currently have a single 780 Ti and a single Dell u2412m. Suggestions welcome.


I only plan on upgrading (I'm still rocking my HOF 780 Ti) when Pascal or AMD equivalent come out. They're supposed to be a big jump from the 980 Ti performance which is wanting when it comes to maxing out 1440p (which I have) and 4k monitors. I'd hold out for that before upgrading! I'd also recommend upgrading your monitor to 1440p, I know ever since I did I can't game on 1080p anymore (In terms of productivity as well I can view 2 A4 size documents side by side on 1440p). I'm just waiting for 120/144Hz 1440p monitors out there that are not TN panels (to go with my Pascal upgrade).

I'm actually pretty happy playing at 1440p with my HOF 780 TI, it's just that for certain games I can't set it to ultra (High, MSAA x2, no HBAO). getting the 980 Ti would probably get me to 80% maxing out the games I want, but I might as well wait for Pascal for the big jump instead of settling for what's out there! Put it this way, if Pascal is 20% faster (that's conservative) than the 980 Ti it would eat 1440p monitors for lunch on all games (at least for 60fps).


----------



## rluker5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I only plan on upgrading (I'm still rocking my HOF 780 Ti) when Pascal or AMD equivalent come out. They're supposed to be a big jump from the 980 Ti performance which is wanting when it comes to maxing out 1440p (which I have) and 4k monitors. I'd hold out for that before upgrading! I'd also recommend upgrading your monitor to 1440p, I know ever since I did I can't game on 1080p anymore (In terms of productivity as well I can view 2 A4 size documents side by side on 1440p). I'm just waiting for 120/144Hz 1440p monitors out there that are not TN panels (to go with my Pascal upgrade).
> 
> I'm actually pretty happy playing at 1440p with my HOF 780 TI, it's just that for certain games I can't set it to ultra (High, MSAA x2, no HBAO). getting the 980 Ti would probably get me to 80% maxing out the games I want, but I might as well wait for Pascal for the big jump instead of settling for what's out there! Put it this way, if Pascal is 20% faster (that's conservative) than the 980 Ti it would eat 1440p monitors for lunch on all games (at least for 60fps).


I agree with this guy. 2 can run lighter games at 4k easy, heavy games well, and get most (no ao, hw, only fxaa) out of the Witcher 3 which is the toughest game on my cards yet.
One downside of 2 is the trouble of getting all of the heat out. The case fans get loud, and I have to put a fan in the door of my room if I don't want it getting a lot hotter than the rest of the house.
Maxwell isn't enough of a jump to justify, and going after the approach of future proofing doesn't take into account changing methods of rendering - they will always push new stuff.
780 TIs are relatively weak with 4k, but still great with 1080 and 1440.
IMO upgrading resolution is a better bang for your buck.
I think I might have to upgrade my cards when Mass Effect 4 comes out, but I don't yet see a good reason before that.

1 780 TI should be good at 1080 for quite a while.


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I only plan on upgrading (I'm still rocking my HOF 780 Ti) when Pascal or AMD equivalent come out. They're supposed to be a big jump from the 980 Ti performance which is wanting when it comes to maxing out 1440p (which I have) and 4k monitors. I'd hold out for that before upgrading! I'd also recommend upgrading your monitor to 1440p, I know ever since I did I can't game on 1080p anymore (In terms of productivity as well I can view 2 A4 size documents side by side on 1440p). *I'm just waiting for 120/144Hz 1440p monitors out there that are not TN panels* (to go with my Pascal upgrade).
> 
> I'm actually pretty happy playing at 1440p with my HOF 780 TI, it's just that for certain games I can't set it to ultra (High, MSAA x2, no HBAO). getting the 980 Ti would probably get me to 80% maxing out the games I want, but I might as well wait for Pascal for the big jump instead of settling for what's out there! Put it this way, if Pascal is 20% faster (that's conservative) than the 980 Ti it would eat 1440p monitors for lunch on all games (at least for 60fps).


Right now, you have the Acer XB270HU which is the 27" 1440p144Hz IPS with GSync.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> Right now, you have the Acer XB270HU which is the 27" 1440p144Hz IPS with GSync.


Yeah, just waiting for it to be available in my country. I checked out Amazon and other sites that deliver worldwide and shipping is just downright ridiculous! I'm hoping to let the first adopters suffer through the issues and then jump on the 2nd / V2 gen of this monitor, when the bugs have been ironed out (quality issue, shiny bezel, etc.).


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

I have an interesting problem. I've 780Ti referance card and flashed skynet modded bios before - working well. But I wanted to back to original bios and flashed. Looks ok in GPUZ



876 Mhz - Boost 928

but when I open and 3D app and shows 1020Mhz !?!?



Looks like modded bios'es default clock.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> I have an interesting problem. I've 780Ti referance card and flashed skynet modded bios before - working well. But I wanted to back to original bios and flashed. Looks ok in GPUZ
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 876 Mhz - Boost 928
> 
> but when I open and 3D app and shows 1020Mhz !?!?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like modded bios'es default clock.


Don't all of them do this to some extent? My Gigabyte card's stock bios had a base of 1020 and a boost of 1085 but normally it would run at 1150MHz in games.


----------



## fishingfanatic

3DMark is like that as well. I have rarely seen all of the settings I had match what came up on the results.

FF


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> I have an interesting problem. I've 780Ti referance card and flashed skynet modded bios before - working well. But I wanted to back to original bios and flashed. Looks ok in GPUZ
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 876 Mhz - Boost 928
> 
> but when I open and 3D app and shows 1020Mhz !?!?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like modded bios'es default clock.


that's normal my friend, actual boost is always higher







but don't expect it to stay there though, it may fluctuate depending on temp, load, etc.


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> that's normal my friend, actual boost is always higher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but don't expect it to stay there though, it may fluctuate depending on temp, load, etc.


Thank you. Why I'm doing this (back to original bios) I've lag with vehicles in BF4 - I did think that may be the problem is I'm not using original bios. I tested everything and just this bios thing left.

With 2K - Low settings I've 200fps - shows no fps problem but lag with vehicles.

Anyone did experience; does this modded bioses make something strange things!?


----------



## Uzanar

Hello guys!

As it seems I will soon migrate from the GTX 780-camp to this one since I'm probably purchasing a GTX 780 Ti for my 780 and money in between but I have a question and that question is:
Does the average GTX 780 Ti clock just as well as the average GTX 780 or below/above? (With a custom vBIOS).

I understand that there's probably no statistics but someone of you probably have a gut feeling about it


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uzanar*
> 
> Hello guys!
> 
> As it seems I will soon migrate from the GTX 780-camp to this one since I'm probably purchasing a GTX 780 Ti for my 780 and money in between but I have a question and that question is:
> Does the average GTX 780 Ti clock just as well as the average GTX 780 or below/above? (With a custom vBIOS).
> 
> I understand that there's probably no statistics but someone of you probably have a gut feeling about it


They seem to clock about the same. Most 780's I've seen clock to 1250-1300MHz and my 780 Ti get's 1345MHz stable w/ custom bios (slightly higher than average I think).


----------



## legend101z

I have a zotac 780ti amp!.
80.80.34.00.1D

which bios should I flash to it. None seem to match my bios version.


----------



## bags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> A single 780 TI can max (as in ultra) almost all games on 1080 (60) Hz, but if we're talking 120/144Hz monitors, then you'd probably need SLI!


Or another two panels. Seriously considering it.


----------



## Duo64

Hello all, quite late on joining the party but I have a couple things I'm hoping the gurus here can help me out with.

I recently picked up an Inno3d iChill GeForce GTX 780Ti HerculeZ X3 Ultra R2 for a good price used (with a name like that and the card being physically just as long as the name being a bonus) and am quite happy with it. Been playing around on it and obviously wanted to squeeze more juice out of it, I realized that the card easily hits the TDP limit before boost can kick in, handicapping the card by default. The obvious solution is to either flash it with skyn3t or modify the bios myself and the prior solution seems to be a safer choice.

Looking at the available bioses I realized my specific card wasnt there since Inno3d decided it was a good idea to release an R2 version with an even better stock overclock (1046mhz->1111mhz) than the original (1006mhz->1045mhz) but not as high as the DHS version (1085mhz-1150mhz)...

I proceeded to download the two available iChill series bioses (skyn3t iChill780ti.rom and skyn3t Inno3D GTX 780 Ti DHS edition.rom and fired them up in Kepler Bios Tweaker with both obviously not the same version as my original bios as per the screen capture



My questions are as follows:

1) Is it safe to use either one of the Skyn3t bioses without worrying about the older firmware dates and if so, which one? (I'm positive my card can handle the DHS Skyn3t rom's base clock)

2) If the above is not advisable/feasible, should I just tweak the Power Table on my stock bios and flash that back on instead?

Any help would be much appreciated, thanks in advanced!


----------



## Nichismo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bags*
> 
> Or another two panels. Seriously considering it.


ive got three ASUS VG248QE 144hz monitors, with 3 in portrait mode, the res is 3240x1920, pretty close to 4k. I have been pretty satisfied with my 2way SLI setup, but im on x99 running 32 lanes PCI and both cards are pretty heavily overclocked


----------



## TheNaitsyrk

Anyone knows whether replacing the thermal paste on GPU help? I had my 780 TI for over 10 months. The reason why I want to do this is because I run Skyrim with RealVision mod 4K. When I overclock I raise board limit to 106% so the temp limit is 95 degrees. Cards hit 92 degrees if not more when I do so.


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNaitsyrk*
> 
> Anyone knows whether replacing the thermal paste on GPU help? I had my 780 TI for over 10 months. The reason why I want to do this is because I run Skyrim with RealVision mod 4K. When I overclock I raise board limit to 106% so the temp limit is 95 degrees. Cards hit 92 degrees if not more when I do so.


It certainly won't hurt as the factory thermal paste application is usually not the best. I would think you would be at least a couple C cooler minimum but if the application is really bad or it is dried up you could see 10C+ drops. I'd recommend Prolimatech PK-3 if you do choose to repaste.


----------



## sav4

Hi all playing around with drivers and was wondering which seems to be the best for the 780ti ? Standard oc
I think the 347 was the best performance ?
Anyone


----------



## bags

Anyone know where I can pick up a 780 ti backplate? They seem to be hard to find; everywhere online is sold out.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> I took the heatsink off my 780 ti only to see this:
> 
> That's one bad factory tim job lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surprisingly, cleaning it up and using some MX2 didn't drop the temps much (1-2c). Went from 79c in pCars to 77c with the gpu @ 1150MHz 1.212v, better than nothing I guess.


i have been thinking of doing mine for a while, but so many screws to tkae out and so many risks stuffing my cards. For only 1-2c gain, maybe I'll not bother. thanks for the photot though.


----------



## DR4G00N

What kind of oc's are you guys getting on the vram? I've gotten mine up to 8002MHz (+500MHz Offset) and decided to stop there since I didn't think there's a reason to go any higher.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> What kind of oc's are you guys getting on the vram? I've gotten mine up to 8002MHz and decided to stop there since I didn't think there's a reason to go any higher.


I don't even bother overclocking the vram, I just concentrate on the gpu clocks, I keep mine at 1306 MHz.
I didn't gain any gaming performance from overclocking my cards vram, maybe a few points running Valley, but not worth it for me.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> I don't even bother overclocking the vram, I just concentrate on the gpu clocks, I keep mine at 1306 MHz.
> I didn't gain any gaming performance from overclocking my cards vram, maybe a few points running Valley, but not worth it for me.


I know it's somewhat pointless to oc it, I was just wondering for comparative purposes.









Anyway, I brought it up another 200MHz so it's 8200MHz now (+600MHz offset). I wonder how far it'll go...


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> I know it's somewhat pointless to oc it, I was just wondering for comparative purposes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I brought it up another 200MHz so it's 8200MHz now (+600MHz offset). I wonder how far it'll go...


I run mine at 1345/1950, so +400MHz on the vRAM. The catch with GPU memory, from what I understand, is that it will eventually become unstable but won't crash due to ECC features in the RAM, so you can OC it really far but it more than likely isn't actually stable. The only way to check is to run benches at different RAM speeds and watch for the drop in performance at a higher clock.


----------



## nOmnomNOM3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> What kind of oc's are you guys getting on the vram? I've gotten mine up to 8002MHz (+500MHz Offset) and decided to stop there since I didn't think there's a reason to go any higher.


thats pretty decent, I cant get much more than +260, and when I am up there after about 45 minutes of gameplay I get major artifacting and have to reboot


----------



## fatguy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> They seem to clock about the same. Most 780's I've seen clock to 1250-1300MHz and my 780 Ti get's 1345MHz stable w/ custom bios (slightly higher than average I think).


Sorry to quote you on an almost 3 week old post but can I get a bit more info on you OC as I think you're using the same card as me, Gigabyte WF3 OC edition 80.80.30.00.1A

I've not OC'd a card since my 7950 a few years back, want to see if I can squeeze a bit more juice out of this 780ti for Witcher 3.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatguy666*
> 
> Sorry to quote you on an almost 3 week old post but can I get a bit more info on you OC as I think you're using the same card as me, Gigabyte WF3 OC edition 80.80.30.00.1A
> 
> I've not OC'd a card since my 7950 a few years back, want to see if I can squeeze a bit more juice out of this 780ti for Witcher 3.


No problem, my card is at 1335MHz core /1750MHz mem @ 1.212v with skyn3t's modded F4 version bios (80.80.34.00.74). K-Boost must be enabled in Precision X otherwise I cannot get above 1202MHz.

The power target is at 116% and the temp limit is at 95c (Note: K-Boost disables these, I've seen it hit 118% power limit once).


----------



## fatguy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> No problem, my card is at 1335MHz core /1750MHz mem @ 1.212v with skyn3t's modded F4 version bios (80.80.34.00.74). K-Boost must be enabled in Precision X otherwise I cannot get above 1202MHz.
> 
> The power target is at 116% and the temp limit is at 95c (Note: K-Boost disables these, I've seen it hit 118% power limit once).


Thanks, I'll give it a bash tomorrow.

Edit - decided to just do it. I went up to 1300MHz on the core no problem and I was getting the performance I wanted so stopped there. Temps never went above 75c after adjusting my fan curves a bit.

Been playing about with Witcher 3 for two-ish hours now, gone from medium-high to high-ultra and it stayed solid at 60fps compared to about 50fps if I had it set to high-ultra running at the boost clock of 1150. To be honest, apart from a bit of extra grass I'm not sure how worth it it was but it's nice to know it can be done.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatguy666*
> 
> Thanks, I'll give it a bash tomorrow.
> 
> Edit - decided to just do it. I went up to 1300MHz on the core no problem and I was getting the performance I wanted so stopped there. Temps never went above 75c after adjusting my fan curves a bit.
> 
> Been playing about with Witcher 3 for two-ish hours now, gone from medium-high to high-ultra and it stayed solid at 60fps compared to about 50fps if I had it set to high-ultra running at the boost clock of 1150. To be honest, apart from a bit of extra grass I'm not sure how worth it it was but it's nice to know it can be done.


Awesome.









P.S. Did you have to enable K-boost to get that high? Mine does but I don't know why. Maybe I'll try rolling back the bios to F2 and see what happens.


----------



## fatguy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Did you have to enable K-boost to get that high? Mine does but I don't know why. Maybe I'll try rolling back the bios to F2 and see what happens.


Hadn't tried without K-boost to be honest! I've checked now and the card would go up to 1300 but without K-boost I'd get artifacts.

I really don't know much about this whole thing but I compared the modded F2, F3 and F4 bios in KeplerBiosTweaker and all the settings look the same. Max clock is set to 1346.0

Had a couple of blue screens on the modded F4. Went back to stock F4 and still got them. I was still on stock F2 before I started this and had no problems, gonna go back to that and knock my Witcher settings down a bit and pray it's alright. The game is beautiful anyway without being on ultra.


----------



## virtualTune

So I am having some trouble with my cards in SLI. The BIOS revisions are B1 and FF. I have never seen FF anywhere else and I am wondering if that could be the cause for my issues :/


----------



## bags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> ive got three ASUS VG248QE 144hz monitors, with 3 in portrait mode, the res is 3240x1920, pretty close to 4k. I have been pretty satisfied with my 2way SLI setup, but im on x99 running 32 lanes PCI and both cards are pretty heavily overclocked


Bit the bullet


----------



## DR4G00N

Do you guy's think there would be any significant risk if i increased the power limit on my card? Currently it's at 116% (350 Watts) but rarely when doing an extremely gpu intensive task it can go up to 118% and it'll throttle down to 1250-1275MHz from the set 1345MHz. I was thinking of setting it to 120% to get around this problem.
VRM's only hit about 60c measured via my IR temp gun.


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Do you guy's think there would be any significant risk if i increased the power limit on my card? Currently it's at 116% (350 Watts) but rarely when doing an extremely gpu intensive task it can go up to 118% and it'll throttle down to 1250-1275MHz from the set 1345MHz. I was thinking of setting it to 120% to get around this problem.
> VRM's only hit about 60c measured via my IR temp gun.


It should be fine, that is only a 10W increase and your VRM temps are good. Your card has two 8 pin connectors? If so thats 375W "max" so you should be totally safe.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> It should be fine, that is only a 10W increase and your VRM temps are good. Your card has two 8 pin connectors? If so thats 375W "max" so you should be totally safe.


Alright, thanks.









Done,


I think I also fixed the instability issues when oc'ing high on the stock bios. In the pic above, on the right is stock settings and on the left outlined in red are the values I lowered. Now I'm running 1250MHz stable vs 1202MHz without kboost enabled.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Windows-10-Pro-x64 + GeForce v353.62 seems to be more stable and allow higher OC's (at least for me).


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> Windows-10-Pro-x64 + GeForce v353.62 seems to be more stable and allow higher OC's (at least for me).


If you have any numbers, I'd appreciate your results. Thanks!


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> If you have any numbers, I'd appreciate your results. Thanks!


Best New Score:

18062

Best VRAM-OC:

18039

Best Core-OC:

17587

Best Old Score:

18324

Best Old Stable-OC, but not for Firestrike and I couldn't get there anymore later-on without very early crashes, not even close anymore:
Quote:


> 2x Gigabyte GTX780-Ti-GHz-Edition-3GB in 2-Way-SLI (skyn3t BIOS-MOD | Power-Target: 130% | Temp-Target: 95C | Core-Voltage: 1.313V | Boost disabled | GPU-Clock (max stable): 1431MHz | Memory-Clock (max stable): 7354MHz)




I tried it up to 145% - Power-Target.

Under 8.1 and the older drivers I got the artefacts pretty early, but now I get hardly any.

I'm sure I could push them still a bit further with the air-con running etc.pp, but I don't think that I would be able to get much better scores now.

I still didn't do a fresh Windows-10 Installation, only the upgrade.


----------



## ciaran 2110

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> Best New Score:
> 
> 18062
> 
> Best VRAM-OC:
> 
> 18039
> 
> Best Core-OC:
> 
> 17587
> 
> Best Old Score:
> 
> 18324
> 
> Best Old Stable-OC, but not for Firestrike and I couldn't get there anymore later-on without very early crashes, not even close anymore:
> 
> 
> I tried it up to 145% - Power-Target.
> 
> Under 8.1 and the older drivers I got the artefacts pretty early, but now I get hardly any.
> 
> I'm sure I could push them still a bit further with the air-con running etc.pp, but I don't think that I would be able to get much better scores now.
> 
> I still didn't do a fresh Windows-10 Installation, only the upgrade.


that is a good score. i get nearly the same result as you but i dont have the bios mod, is it worth getting.here is my score http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8021251?


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ciaran 2110*
> 
> that is a good score. i get nearly the same result as you but i dont have the bios mod, is it worth getting.here is my score http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8021251?


You could at least give it a try.

I like it, that the boost is disabled, because it makes gaming a bit smoother.


----------



## ciaran 2110

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> You could at least give it a try.
> 
> I like it, that the boost is disabled, because it makes gaming a bit smoother.


i might but , i don't want to brick my cards


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ciaran 2110*
> 
> i might but , i don't want to brick my cards


i was worried about that too, but follow the steps in the OP and it's easy as. Make sure you back up you bios via GPU-Z so you can go back if anything should go wrong, but as I said..


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ciaran 2110*
> 
> i might but , i don't want to brick my cards


I was a bit scared too the first time, but it's really not hard to do.


----------



## ciaran 2110

can these cards receive more overclocking without bios hacking


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ciaran 2110*
> 
> can these cards receive more overclocking without bios hacking


Try to OC the Core / VRAM in +13 increments.

Firstly only the core and then maybe the VRAM as well.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ciaran 2110*
> 
> can these cards receive more overclocking without bios hacking


if I may add, evga released a bios 'fix' for classy ...unless someone has modified it, it is a.k.a. 'xti' ...think that's all you're going to need up to water cooling.


----------



## darwing

Sorry if this has been discussed before but has anyone confirmed the dx12 stacking vram? That would really increase these cards lifespan as sli would have 6gb if I'm reading correctly...


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> Sorry if this has been discussed before but has anyone confirmed the dx12 stacking vram? That would really increase these cards lifespan as sli would have 6gb if I'm reading correctly...


As far I know RAM-Stacking / mixed GPU-Manufacturers are not possible yet.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Looks like it's time to say Good-Bye to my 780-Ti's !

Will give one on Air to my wife.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it's time to say Good-Bye to my 780-Ti's !
> 
> Will give one on Air to my wife.


----------



## white

quick question has anybody had any issues that the 780 ti fans spin up to full at start up or when starting a game and then having the computer restart ?

also for some reason the display port is producing no signal when it does start up but the dvi seems to work

i have the evga 780 ti classy and the 5 lights seem to fluctuate a little and the first 3 left to right go out when the card is spinning the fans at full speed


----------



## TONSCHUH

Still waiting for EK-Blocks + EK-Backplates.


----------



## ciaran 2110

i think that could be a fault in the card as i have two classys in sli and the 5 led are if i remember correctly are for stabality


----------



## Phobizeur

Just to change subject,

It is normal that since the passage to W10, EVGA precision does not recognize any more bios Skyn3t?

It shows me that I can not exceed of 116 % of power and the ascent in voltage does not work any more...

You have information?


----------



## Kalius

Hello guys and gtx 780 ti owners









i need your help and its kinda tricky..

but here's the story:

every now and then im looking for gpu's marked as broken on ebay, mostly if they have been flashed wrong.. it is a kind of hobby and after fixing them i sell them and use the profit for upgrades of my rig..
so i was surfing around on ebay and found a beauty: galaxy gtx 780 ti HoF v20, marked as untested because of the missing unique ek watercooler..

so i bought it for a few euros and tested it..

error on post - no picture..

installed pci (zotac gt 610) and changed the gt 610 as primary vga..
checked with nvflash in dos whats wrong: gk 1xx (10DE,100A,10DE,1051) H:--:NRM B:01,PCI,D:00,F:00 Unconfigured display adapter found, device not accessible

Well, that's a good sign.. the card isn't dead, at least..

so how am i going to flash a card, without the right, original bios? that's difficult..

what do i want from you?

the preowner tried to flash the card (why ever..) and something seemed to go wrong.. the eeprom is faulty..
after 50+ hours of reading i've tried a few thing with nvflash and found a cuiosity:

the first eeprom detail:
Identifying EEPROM...
EEPROM ID (C8,4012) : GD GD25Q20 2.7-3.6V 2048Kx1S, page
Reading adapter firmware image...
IFR Data Size : 1272 bytes
IFR CRC32 : DE63547E
IFR Image Size : 1536 bytes
IFR Image CRC32 : 8C19BB67
IFR Subsystem ID : 10DE-1051
Image Size : 200192 bytes
Version : 80.80.34.00.25
~CRC32 : 82EBB712
OEM String : NVIDIA
Vendor Name : NVIDIA Corporation
Product Name : GK110B Board - 20830030
Product Revision : Chip Rev
Device Name(s) : GK1xx
Board ID : E617
PCI ID : 10DE-100A
Subsystem ID : 10DE-1051
Hierarchy ID : Normal Board
Chip SKU : 425-0
Project : 2083-0030
CDP : N/A
Build Date : 10/22/13
Modification Date : 02/27/14
UEFI Support : Yes
UEFI Version : 0x10027 (Oct 10 2013 @ 17062162)
UEFI Signer(s) : Microsoft Corporation UEFI CA 2011
Sign-On Message : NVIDIA GeForce GTX780Ti VGA BIOS V4974

when reading the eeprom with -b it gives out

IFR Data Size : 1272 bytes
IFR CRC32 : DE63547E
IFR Image Size : 1536 bytes
IFR Image CRC32 : 8C19BB67
IFR Subsystem ID : 10DE-1051
Image Size : 200192 bytes
Version : 80.80.34.00.25 (instead of 80.80.34.00.23)
~CRC32 : 82EBB712 (instead of 56AF6A6B)
OEM String : NVIDIA
Vendor Name : NVIDIA Corporation
Product Name : GK110B Board - 20830030
Product Revision : Chip Rev
Device Name(s) : GK1xx
Board ID : E617
PCI ID : 10DE-100A
Subsystem ID : 10DE-1051
Hierarchy ID : Normal Board
Chip SKU : 425-0
Project : 2083-0030
CDP : N/A
Build Date : 10/22/13
Modification Date : 02/27/14 (instead of 12/23/2013)
UEFI Support : Yes
UEFI Version : 0x10027 (Oct 10 2013 @ 17062162)
UEFI Signer(s) : Microsoft Corporation UEFI CA 2011
Sign-On Message : OGN : skyn3t vBios 780 Ti Club

So the guy has used the skyn3t bios - and it appears to not work properly with this card.. i guess that this card does need another bios, since it works different..
i've looked up the owners list and wanted to ask these members for their bios file, if they have the same card : @mark_thaddeus , @schoolofmonkey , @lee So guys if you have the rom file, please send it to me









also the eeprom is prepared for the sub vendor grounding as soon as it makes sense to override the faulty eeprom with the RIGHT bios

thank you very much in advance

p.s. : if someone has useful tips, i always ready to learn new things


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalius*
> 
> Hello guys and gtx 780 ti owners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need your help and its kinda tricky..
> 
> but here's the story:
> 
> every now and then im looking for gpu's marked as broken on ebay, mostly if they have been flashed wrong.. it is a kind of hobby and after fixing them i sell them and use the profit for upgrades of my rig..
> so i was surfing around on ebay and found a beauty: galaxy gtx 780 ti HoF v20, marked as untested because of the missing unique ek watercooler..
> 
> so i bought it for a few euros and tested it..
> 
> error on post - no picture..
> 
> installed pci (zotac gt 610) and changed the gt 610 as primary vga..
> checked with nvflash in dos whats wrong: gk 1xx (10DE,100A,10DE,1051) H:--:NRM B:01,PCI,D:00,F:00 Unconfigured display adapter found, device not accessible
> 
> Well, that's a good sign.. the card isn't dead, at least..
> 
> so how am i going to flash a card, without the right, original bios? that's difficult..
> 
> what do i want from you?
> 
> the preowner tried to flash the card (why ever..) and something seemed to go wrong.. the eeprom is faulty..
> after 50+ hours of reading i've tried a few thing with nvflash and found a cuiosity:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> the first eeprom detail:
> Identifying EEPROM...
> EEPROM ID (C8,4012) : GD GD25Q20 2.7-3.6V 2048Kx1S, page
> Reading adapter firmware image...
> IFR Data Size : 1272 bytes
> IFR CRC32 : DE63547E
> IFR Image Size : 1536 bytes
> IFR Image CRC32 : 8C19BB67
> IFR Subsystem ID : 10DE-1051
> Image Size : 200192 bytes
> Version : 80.80.34.00.25
> ~CRC32 : 82EBB712
> OEM String : NVIDIA
> Vendor Name : NVIDIA Corporation
> Product Name : GK110B Board - 20830030
> Product Revision : Chip Rev
> Device Name(s) : GK1xx
> Board ID : E617
> PCI ID : 10DE-100A
> Subsystem ID : 10DE-1051
> Hierarchy ID : Normal Board
> Chip SKU : 425-0
> Project : 2083-0030
> CDP : N/A
> Build Date : 10/22/13
> Modification Date : 02/27/14
> UEFI Support : Yes
> UEFI Version : 0x10027 (Oct 10 2013 @ 17062162)
> UEFI Signer(s) : Microsoft Corporation UEFI CA 2011
> Sign-On Message : NVIDIA GeForce GTX780Ti VGA BIOS V4974
> 
> when reading the eeprom with -b it gives out
> 
> IFR Data Size : 1272 bytes
> IFR CRC32 : DE63547E
> IFR Image Size : 1536 bytes
> IFR Image CRC32 : 8C19BB67
> IFR Subsystem ID : 10DE-1051
> Image Size : 200192 bytes
> Version : 80.80.34.00.25 (instead of 80.80.34.00.23)
> ~CRC32 : 82EBB712 (instead of 56AF6A6B)
> OEM String : NVIDIA
> Vendor Name : NVIDIA Corporation
> Product Name : GK110B Board - 20830030
> Product Revision : Chip Rev
> Device Name(s) : GK1xx
> Board ID : E617
> PCI ID : 10DE-100A
> Subsystem ID : 10DE-1051
> Hierarchy ID : Normal Board
> Chip SKU : 425-0
> Project : 2083-0030
> CDP : N/A
> Build Date : 10/22/13
> Modification Date : 02/27/14 (instead of 12/23/2013)
> UEFI Support : Yes
> UEFI Version : 0x10027 (Oct 10 2013 @ 17062162)
> UEFI Signer(s) : Microsoft Corporation UEFI CA 2011
> Sign-On Message : OGN : skyn3t vBios 780 Ti Club
> 
> So the guy has used the skyn3t bios - and it appears to not work properly with this card.. i guess that this card
> does need another bios, since it works different..
> i've looked up the owners list and wanted to ask these members for their bios file, if they have the same card : @mark_thaddeus , @schoolofmonkey , @lee So guys if you have the rom file, please send it to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also the eeprom is prepared for the sub vendor grounding as soon as it makes sense to override the faulty eeprom with the RIGHT bios
> 
> thank you very much in advance
> 
> p.s. : if someone has useful tips, i always ready to learn new things


I would suggest sending our man Skynet a PM.


----------



## RhinoJC

Hello gtx 780 ti owners. I have recently upgraded my rig with 3 of these cards. I have updated the bioses to the skyn3t ones. I have the evga sc acx cards. All of the cards are cooled with full cover ek blocks. I have upped the tdp limit to 150%. I have also increased the voltage to 1187mv. Core clocks sitting at just under 1300. When i run furmark, i hit the tdp limit. Temps don't go any higher than 60 C. The problem is when i raise the voltage and the tdp limit, my system will crash in furmark. This is without any further increase in core clock. I have a LEPA 1600 W psu. I have a feeling the problem could be power related. Should i use separate power connectors for each 6 pin and 8 pin sockets? Each cable has 2 X 6+2 pin connectors and i am currently using 1 cable for each card. I think i should use 2 for each card so i end up utilizing 6 12V rails instead of 3. Has anyone else encountered this issue and resolved it in this way? I think this solution makes some sort of sense.

I hope the above makes sense, if it doesn't, please let me know and i can clarify.

From the specs of my psu, each 12v rail can handle 30 amps, so 360 watts at the 12v. Running the cards at 150% tdp probably draws 375W. I am aware the pcie slots provide 75 watts but i may be asking for too much power with 3 cards drawing power from the motherboard.

What do you guys think?

Thank you for your help.

Btw, i am still running an x58 mb, but i don't think that should cause this issue.


----------



## RhinoJC

Ok. After doing some quick googling, i have picked up on something i missed in my PSU specifications. The image below shows my connectors. I didn't see the v1, v2, v3, etc. In the little boxes. I've probably got 3 cards drawing power from 2 rails. Definitely not good. Ill check it out when i get home. I'll let you guys know. Thanks to anyone that had a read anyway.



Cheers


----------



## RhinoJC

Damn it, optimized where i plugged in the graphics cards and the pc still crashes at 150% tdp at 1212mv.

Has anyone else encountered this issue running 3 cards in sli?


----------



## Steeps5

Woo! Got mine used today and got a pretty decent overclock!

MSi GTX 780 Ti Gaming

Boost clock of 1200 MHz and memory at 1875 MHz.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/mazzu


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RhinoJC*
> 
> Damn it, optimized where i plugged in the graphics cards and the pc still crashes at 150% tdp at 1212mv.
> 
> Has anyone else encountered this issue running 3 cards in sli?


what kind of crash, driver crash or os (rebooting/shutdown)?


----------



## RhinoJC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> what kind of crash, driver crash or os (rebooting/shutdown)?


Hi, system freezes or the computer restarts. When it freezes, i have to hold the power button to shutdown. Im 90% sure it is a power issue after reading many pages of this thread. I have a pretty powerful psu, but it runs on 6 rails, each at 30A. I can only really power the cards with a rail each.

I've been researching how to tweak my bios myself, but still lacking a bit of info regarding the power table. Not sure which entries relate to the 6 pin connector, 8 pin connector and the pcie slot.

I noticed that skyn3ts bios has the power table altered with matching increases to all the power entries (100% - 300w, 200% - 600w). This may not be ideal for me running x58 mb as the slot will only provide 75w. I can imagine that if the card attempts to draw a lot more, the system will freeze or crash.

I'm going to try to optimize the stock bios increasing tdp to match what i think my psu and mb can handle. Also want to increase turbo voltage to 1.212. (I don't mind turbo, i think it makes the card and my overclock a little more versatile).

Do you or anyone else have any specific info relating to the power table for the evga 780 ti sc?

Sorry to yabber on so much, really wanting to have these cards performing well and stable.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RhinoJC*
> 
> Hi, system freezes or the computer restarts. When it freezes, i have to hold the power button to shutdown. Im 90% sure it is a power issue after reading many pages of this thread. I have a pretty powerful psu, but it runs on 6 rails, each at 30A. I can only really power the cards with a rail each.
> 
> I've been researching how to tweak my bios myself, but still lacking a bit of info regarding the power table. Not sure which entries relate to the 6 pin connector, 8 pin connector and the pcie slot.
> 
> I noticed that skyn3ts bios has the power table altered with matching increases to all the power entries (100% - 300w, 200% - 600w). This may not be ideal for me running x58 mb as the slot will only provide 75w. I can imagine that if the card attempts to draw a lot more, the system will freeze or crash.
> 
> I'm going to try to optimize the stock bios increasing tdp to match what i think my psu and mb can handle. Also want to increase turbo voltage to 1.212. (I don't mind turbo, i think it makes the card and my overclock a little more versatile).
> 
> Do you or anyone else have any specific info relating to the power table for the evga 780 ti sc?
> 
> Sorry to yabber on so much, really wanting to have these cards performing well and stable.


time for a new motherboard


----------



## RhinoJC

This lil beastie still has some life left in it. Don't want to outlay the cash yet for a new cpu and mb.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RhinoJC*
> 
> Hi, system freezes or the computer restarts. When it freezes, i have to hold the power button to shutdown. Im 90% sure it is a power issue after reading many pages of this thread. I have a pretty powerful psu, but it runs on 6 rails, each at 30A. I can only really power the cards with a rail each.
> 
> I've been researching how to tweak my bios myself, but still lacking a bit of info regarding the power table. Not sure which entries relate to the 6 pin connector, 8 pin connector and the pcie slot.
> 
> I noticed that skyn3ts bios has the power table altered with matching increases to all the power entries (100% - 300w, 200% - 600w). This may not be ideal for me running x58 mb as the slot will only provide 75w. I can imagine that if the card attempts to draw a lot more, the system will freeze or crash.
> 
> I'm going to try to optimize the stock bios increasing tdp to match what i think my psu and mb can handle. Also want to increase turbo voltage to 1.212. (I don't mind turbo, i think it makes the card and my overclock a little more versatile).
> 
> Do you or anyone else have any specific info relating to the power table for the evga 780 ti sc?
> 
> Sorry to yabber on so much, really wanting to have these cards performing well and stable.


while it's possible that you're getting some power issues, at what clock do you try to run that cards on @150% / 1.212v which causes your system to crash? Does it still crash if you dial back ~50mhz?


----------



## RhinoJC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> while it's possible that you're getting some power issues, at what clock do you try to run that cards on @150% / 1.212v which causes your system to crash? Does it still crash if you dial back ~50mhz?


Yeah, it still crashes when dialed back. Clock was at 1306 and still crashes at 52 mhz below. One of the reasons why i think it's a power issue.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RhinoJC*
> 
> Yeah, it still crashes when dialed back. Clock was at 1306 and still crashes at 52 mhz below. One of the reasons why i think it's a power issue.


might be a silly question but have you tested each card up to the highest clock you could get for each? apparently the lowest gpu clock will be your maximum clock settings when you enable sli for them to run stable...though usually you'd dial it back further down about 1-2 notches.

If you didn't modify the power limit on the bios, i don't think it will reach 150% tdp @ 1.212v (didn't do any real math yet, just doing an estimate off the top of my head). It could be a psu issue but i'm a little reserve to conclude that yet


----------



## RhinoJC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> might be a silly question but have you tested each card up to the highest clock you could get for each? apparently the lowest gpu clock will be your maximum clock settings when you enable sli for them to run stable...though usually you'd dial it back further down about 1-2 notches.
> 
> If you didn't modify the power limit on the bios, i don't think it will reach 150% tdp @ 1.212v (didn't do any real math yet, just doing an estimate off the top of my head). It could be a psu issue but i'm a little reserve to conclude that yet


I haven't tested each card separately because i would always use them together. I guess that could help determine if it definitely is a power issue. I may do that test, but im 90% it is power related.

I was running the skyn3t bios. Furmark easily hit the tdp when i had it at 150%. I don't run Furmark anymore based on some things i read. Running 3 of these cards is going to need a lot of power. Based on my psu specs, it can provide each card with 360W (12V, 30A). The x58 pcie lane can provide 75W. That is a total of 435W. This is less than the 150% tdp in skyn3t of 450W. If the cards draw too much from psu, over current protection will kick in. If the cards try to take to much power from mb, could cause crash.

The above is my logic for fine tuning the power table. I think skyn3ts bios gives the cards a lot of freedom as to where they can draw the power. Normally with one graphics card drawing from single rail psu and pcie 3.0 mb this wouldn't be an issue. But with my system i think it is.

The above is my theory anyway, I'm certainly no expert, but it sounds logical. I may have to experiment with some power table values and hopefully i don't destroy my cards.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RhinoJC*
> 
> I haven't tested each card separately because i would always use them together. I guess that could help determine if it definitely is a power issue. I may do that test, but im 90% it is power related.
> 
> I was running the skyn3t bios. Furmark easily hit the tdp when i had it at 150%. I don't run Furmark anymore based on some things i read. Running 3 of these cards is going to need a lot of power. Based on my psu specs, it can provide each card with 360W (12V, 30A). The x58 pcie lane can provide 75W. That is a total of 435W. This is less than the 150% tdp in skyn3t of 450W. If the cards draw too much from psu, over current protection will kick in. If the cards try to take to much power from mb, could cause crash.
> 
> The above is my logic for fine tuning the power table. I think skyn3ts bios gives the cards a lot of freedom as to where they can draw the power. Normally with one graphics card drawing from single rail psu and pcie 3.0 mb this wouldn't be an issue. But with my system i think it is.
> 
> The above is my theory anyway, I'm certainly no expert, but it sounds logical. I may have to experiment with some power table values and hopefully i don't destroy my cards.


honestly i think at least one of your 3 gpus is holding you back. If you can practically test them individually, that'll be great. If not, i would try starting off at 1200mhz @ 1.212v /150% then increment clocks by , say, 26mhz at a time running e.g. heaven or valley. Not many of these 780ti sc could go beyond 1250 @1.212v and run stable on all of my games/synthetic benchmarks...and that's not due to power limitation but temp response of the gpu (needs lower temps than water). I could only get 26-39mhz more by just opening my window and let 25F cold air blow into it.


----------



## DR4G00N

Try enabling K-boost, it helped with my gigabyte card.
Max stable w/ k-boost off: 1250MHz @ 1.212v, max stable w/ k-boost on: 1335MHz @ 1.212v. (it's watercooled btw)








I'm also using an X58 mobo.

It's worth a try at least.


----------



## RhinoJC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> honestly i think at least one of your 3 gpus is holding you back. If you can practically test them individually, that'll be great. If not, i would try starting off at 1200mhz @ 1.212v /150% then increment clocks by , say, 26mhz at a time running e.g. heaven or valley. Not many of these 780ti sc could go beyond 1250 @1.212v and run stable on all of my games/synthetic benchmarks...and that's not due to power limitation but temp response of the gpu (needs lower temps than water). I could only get 26-39mhz more by just opening my window and let 25F cold air blow into it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Try enabling K-boost, it helped with my gigabyte card.
> Max stable w/ k-boost off: 1250MHz @ 1.212v, max stable w/ k-boost on: 1335MHz @ 1.212v. (it's watercooled btw)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also using an X58 mobo.
> 
> It's worth a try at least.


Thanks for the help guys. I'll give k boost a go.

Another thing i did try was keeping my voltage at 1.212 and dropping the core clock. I couldn't find any stable clock speed at 1.212v. I had to lower the voltage to find stability again. Either my cards (or one of them) really don't like the increased voltage, or its power related.

I'm currently running the stock bios at +131 mhz with +25 mv. Tdp at 106%. This setting is stable running firestrike, heaven and 3dmark11. From memory firestrike was at 20500, 3dmark11, 21000 and heaven 4300 (1080p). I'm pretty happy with this but still want more. When turbo kicks in, heaven shows 1400 mhz plus.

Was also playing a bit of max Payne 3, at 5760 x 1080 and didn't crash.


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RhinoJC*
> 
> Thanks for the help guys. I'll give k boost a go.
> 
> Another thing i did try was keeping my voltage at 1.212 and dropping the core clock. I couldn't find any stable clock speed at 1.212v. I had to lower the voltage to find stability again. Either my cards (or one of them) really don't like the increased voltage, or its power related.
> 
> I'm currently running the stock bios at +131 mhz with +25 mv. Tdp at 106%. This setting is stable running firestrike, heaven and 3dmark11. From memory firestrike was at 20500, 3dmark11, 21000 and heaven 4300 (1080p). I'm pretty happy with this but still want more. When turbo kicks in, heaven shows 1400 mhz plus.
> 
> Was also playing a bit of max Payne 3, at 5760 x 1080 and didn't crash.


Might be the hardware power limit. Sometimes the BIOS won't be able to push the power limit any higher, it's still limited by hardware. But there's an easy trick to it. I have a similar issue, my screen also freezes or goes black, if it happens all of a sudden, it probably is power related, but probably not power from the PSU, just the limit on the card itself. PSU should be fine. Read (and try) this:

http://overclocking.guide/increase-the-nvidia-power-limit-all-cards/

I haven't tried it yet. But I will once I have the time and necessity. My card is with custom BIOS limited to 1175mhz/1.150V, anything higher (either frequency or voltage) will crash instantly.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RhinoJC*
> 
> Thanks for the help guys. I'll give k boost a go.
> 
> Another thing i did try was keeping my voltage at 1.212 and dropping the core clock. I couldn't find any stable clock speed at 1.212v. I had to lower the voltage to find stability again. Either my cards (or one of them) really don't like the increased voltage, or its power related.
> 
> I'm currently running the stock bios at +131 mhz with +25 mv. Tdp at 106%. This setting is stable running firestrike, heaven and 3dmark11. From memory firestrike was at 20500, 3dmark11, 21000 and heaven 4300 (1080p). I'm pretty happy with this but still want more. When turbo kicks in, heaven shows 1400 mhz plus.
> 
> Was also playing a bit of max Payne 3, at 5760 x 1080 and didn't crash.


so couple notes mate:
- disregard the clock frequency in heaven, it cannot be trusted; I'd refer to either gpu-z or precision x
- are you comfortable modifying the bios? Might be worth to just modify (increase) the power limit a bit
- try an older driver, e.g. 344.xx


----------



## RhinoJC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakakakaka*
> 
> Might be the hardware power limit. Sometimes the BIOS won't be able to push the power limit any higher, it's still limited by hardware. But there's an easy trick to it. I have a similar issue, my screen also freezes or goes black, if it happens all of a sudden, it probably is power related, but probably not power from the PSU, just the limit on the card itself. PSU should be fine. Read (and try) this:
> 
> http://overclocking.guide/increase-the-nvidia-power-limit-all-cards/
> 
> I haven't tried it yet. But I will once I have the time and necessity. My card is with custom BIOS limited to 1175mhz/1.150V, anything higher (either frequency or voltage) will crash instantly.


That may be the issue. I think I'll try tweaking the power table in the bios first. Gonna be a real pain to perform that simple hard mod. Gotta disassemble part of my loop and take off the blocks. Would rather try other options first.

It's strange that so many people are able to effectively run their cards at 1.212.

I still think my cards are causing oc protection to kick in running at the higher tdp and voltage. I also think that if i reduce the tdp to 125%, im getting instability when the cards bounce off the limit and throttle.

Ideally, i would like to modify the bios to allow turbo mode to use 1.2v, and fine tune the power table. Would love it if someone on here knew exactly what each entry in the power table related to. Hate to modify things blind or even make semi educated guesses.


----------



## RhinoJC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> so couple notes mate:
> - disregard the clock frequency in heaven, it cannot be trusted; I'd refer to either gpu-z or precision x
> - are you comfortable modifying the bios? Might be worth to just modify (increase) the power limit a bit
> - try an older driver, e.g. 344.xx


No worries, thanks for the tips. I might make some small power additions and see how i go. I'll also monitor my core clock in gpuz rather than heaven. I think i remember reading something about not trusting heavens clock outputs. Was probably half asleep.

If I'm successful doing some stable power table mods, I'll post my changes. Maybe someone else will benefit.


----------



## Thetbrett

I noticed in Valley, if you use K boost, the Valley clock speeds are accurate.


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RhinoJC*
> 
> That may be the issue. I think I'll try tweaking the power table in the bios first. Gonna be a real pain to perform that simple hard mod. Gotta disassemble part of my loop and take off the blocks. Would rather try other options first.
> 
> It's strange that so many people are able to effectively run their cards at 1.212.
> 
> I still think my cards are causing oc protection to kick in running at the higher tdp and voltage. I also think that if i reduce the tdp to 125%, im getting instability when the cards bounce off the limit and throttle.
> 
> Ideally, i would like to modify the bios to allow turbo mode to use 1.2v, and fine tune the power table. Would love it if someone on here knew exactly what each entry in the power table related to. Hate to modify things blind or even make semi educated guesses.


The thing is that turbo boost doesn't use a steady voltage. Keep that in mind. Have you tried the BIOS in this topic? Without boost obviously. Otherwise you can't really know what the problem is. You might want to start with the votlage table in the BIOS. These are by default set in a range. I believe the first three rows (6 sliders).


----------



## RhinoJC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakakakaka*
> 
> The thing is that turbo boost doesn't use a steady voltage. Keep that in mind. Have you tried the BIOS in this topic? Without boost obviously. Otherwise you can't really know what the problem is. You might want to start with the votlage table in the BIOS. These are by default set in a range. I believe the first three rows (6 sliders).


I have used skyn3ts bios. That's when i originally had issues with the system freezing. I thought the cause may be the skyn3ts power table which allows the cards to draw almost unlimited power from everywhere. I also found i was getting better benchmark performance using stock bios.

I tried altering my bios changing max power to 360w, but system was still unstable. I'll figure it out with a bit of trial and error. Got a couple of things i want to try.

The voltage tab is a little daunting, i think I'll alter that last.


----------



## RhinoJC

OK, just got home from work and modified the power table then flashed the cards.

Just increased the max power draw from the pcie connectors and also the power limit. Please see the changes in the image below. The left one is the stock power table. Only the 3 bottom power figures have been changed.



I calculated the power limits for the pcie connectors based on the fact that each rail powering the cards is 30A. This means my power limit from the cards is 360W. I didnt allow the full 360W as i have my OS SSD plugged into one of the graphics cards rails. Thought i would allow it 20W.

Using this BIOS, attempted my overclock as high as i could. The precision X screenshot below shows my final overclock values.



I didnt push the memory any further as i noticed benchmark performance was decreasing with any further addition.

With these figures, i managed the following benchmark results. Dont have screenshots for all results as i've closed the windows.

Firestrike: 22277
3D Mark 11: 22809

Heaven screenshot below:



I do have turbo enabled, but i couldnt push the core clock any higher. Whenever i added voltage, i got heaps of artifacts in 3DMark11. It didnt matter what the clock speed or the power limit was. I think my cards need heaps more power to push the clocks higher (not willing to increase further) or they just dont like additional voltage.

The ASIC quality of all my cards is in the 70s with one at 79.8. From what ive read, high ASIC cards dont like voltage. That could be my problem and i cant go any higher.

O well, thanks everyone for your help. Unless you guys know of a miraculous way of pushing the cards harder on the same power, im gonna stop there with the overclocking.


----------



## Steeps5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RhinoJC*
> 
> Hi, system freezes or the computer restarts. When it freezes, i have to hold the power button to shutdown. Im 90% sure it is a power issue after reading many pages of this thread. I have a pretty powerful psu, but it runs on 6 rails, each at 30A. I can only really power the cards with a rail each.
> 
> I've been researching how to tweak my bios myself, but still lacking a bit of info regarding the power table. Not sure which entries relate to the 6 pin connector, 8 pin connector and the pcie slot.
> 
> I noticed that skyn3ts bios has the power table altered with matching increases to all the power entries (100% - 300w, 200% - 600w). This may not be ideal for me running x58 mb as the slot will only provide 75w. I can imagine that if the card attempts to draw a lot more, the system will freeze or crash.
> 
> I'm going to try to optimize the stock bios increasing tdp to match what i think my psu and mb can handle. Also want to increase turbo voltage to 1.212. (I don't mind turbo, i think it makes the card and my overclock a little more versatile).
> 
> Do you or anyone else have any specific info relating to the power table for the evga 780 ti sc?
> 
> Sorry to yabber on so much, really wanting to have these cards performing well and stable.


Are you on Windows 10? If so, could be relevant to you, not sure if it causes crashing though:

http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/nvidia-geforce-hotfix-driver-355-80-fixes-excessive-memory-usage-issue-windows-10-download-1517563


----------



## RhinoJC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steeps5*
> 
> Are you on Windows 10? If so, could be relevant to you, not sure if it causes crashing though:
> 
> http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/nvidia-geforce-hotfix-driver-355-80-fixes-excessive-memory-usage-issue-windows-10-download-1517563


Nah, windows 7. I find it hard to let go. Plus i don't get a free upgrade, i think cos is the professional version.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RhinoJC*
> 
> Nah, windows 7. I find it hard to let go. Plus i don't get a free upgrade, i think cos is the professional version.


you mean "enterprise" version?
if you have w7 pro, you can get the upgrade, I did.


----------



## RhinoJC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> you mean "enterprise" version?
> if you have w7 pro, you can get the upgrade, I did.


Really. Nice. On my gaming comp, I'm not getting the notification, i do get the notification on my crappy lap top. That's why i assumed would be a no go. I'll check it out tonight.

Cheers.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RhinoJC*
> 
> Really. Nice. On my gaming comp, I'm not getting the notification, i do get the notification on my crappy lap top. That's why i assumed would be a no go. I'll check it out tonight.
> 
> Cheers.


make sure it's fully updated to sp1, and your good to go.


----------



## RhinoJC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> make sure it's fully updated to sp1, and your good to go.


Cheers +rep


----------



## digitally

anybody is having gpu fan problems(spinning up and down) with 355.82 drivers ?


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitally*
> 
> anybody is having gpu fan problems(spinning up and down) with 355.82 drivers ?


no, but I did have that problem with the initial NVIDIA windows 10 drivers. Redo a clean install. should've asked, are you running w10?


----------



## rph98




----------



## jp1981

Hi

is there anyone here running the 780ti GHZ windforce GPU with windows 10 and can confirm it is working?


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jp1981*
> 
> Hi
> 
> is there anyone here running the 780ti GHZ windforce GPU with windows 10 and can confirm it is working?


Yep, the Gigabyte GTX780-Ti-GHz-Edition-3GB are working under Windows-10.

I just swapped my 2 with 2x Asus GTX980-Ti-OC-STRIX-6GB.


----------



## jp1981

Thanks for the reply. Do you know what REV you had? I have Rev 1.0 card here and the drivers wont budge.
Picks up the card with the famous code 43 error. No matter what drivers I use.

Windows 8.1 it works without hiccups. Stock Bios.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> Yep, the Gigabyte GTX780-Ti-GHz-Edition-3GB are working under Windows-10.
> 
> I just swapped my 2 with 2x Asus GTX980-Ti-OC-STRIX-6GB.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jp1981*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Do you know what REV you had? I have Rev 1.0 card here and the drivers wont budge.
> Picks up the card with the famous code 43 error. No matter what drivers I use.
> 
> Windows 8.1 it works without hiccups. Stock Bios.


I have Rev. 1.0 as well.

Was running up to Build 10525, because I got my 980's on the 04.08. and Build 10532 was available on the 27.08. .

Here is a Bench with Build 10240 + GeForce v355.60: Click

I used the skyn3t - BIOS.


----------



## jp1981

I see. Thanks for the info.

Could you perhaps tell me what bios you used exactly?
Thanks again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> I have Rev. 1.0 as well.
> 
> Was running up to Build 10525, because I got my 980's on the 04.08. and Build 10532 was available on the 27.08. .
> 
> Here is a Bench with Build 10240 + GeForce v355.60: Click
> 
> I used the skyn3t - BIOS.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jp1981*
> 
> I see. Thanks for the info.
> 
> Could you perhaps tell me what bios you used exactly?
> Thanks again.


Here you go:

GHz-Edition.zip 266k .zip file

Quote:


> Graphics Card: 2x Gigabyte GTX780-Ti-GHz-Edition-3GB in 2-Way-SLI (skyn3t BIOS-MOD | Power-Target: 130% | Temp-Target: 95C | Core-Voltage: 1.313V | Boost disabled | GPU-Clock (max stable): 1431MHz | Memory-Clock (max stable): 7354MHz)


----------



## jp1981

Thanks

I resolved my issue. I had use older intel chipset drivers.
The Code 43 is gone now and the Nvidia drivers install just fine on Windows 10.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> GHz-Edition.zip 266k .zip file


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jp1981*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> I resolved my issue. I had use older intel chipset drivers.
> The Code 43 is gone now and the Nvidia drivers install just fine on Windows 10.


----------



## pawelekd9

Gigabyte GTX 780 Ti (GV-N78TD5-3GD-B) with skyn3t bios
ASIC: 76.9%
Core: 1480Mhz ~1.250v (under full load) Memory: 1925Mhz stable 24/7
Water cooled (Bykski Universal GPU/VGA Water Cooling Block)


----------



## Chronic1

Hey guys. I have a reference 780ti from Nvidia. No brand name on the card or anything (i bought it from a friend that does reviews)
I have been using EVGA Voltage Tuner with MSI Afterburner to overclock and overvolt my card to 1.212v
Is there still no way to do this using only MSI Afterburner? I really hate having to open voltage tuner first then apply my overclock in afterburner. I dont want to use precision because they do not have recording capabilities. Is there any way to adjust my voltage to 1.212 in msi afterburner? The asic% on my card is 83.9%


----------



## Populaatti

Is skyn3t inno3d ichill bios for which one of these two gpus? 

I suppose it is for the left one, but I am not sure so can someone confirm that I am right. I don't wanna brick my card. Thanks beforehand.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> Hey guys. I have a reference 780ti from Nvidia. No brand name on the card or anything (i bought it from a friend that does reviews)
> I have been using EVGA Voltage Tuner with MSI Afterburner to overclock and overvolt my card to 1.212v
> Is there still no way to do this using only MSI Afterburner? I really hate having to open voltage tuner first then apply my overclock in afterburner. I dont want to use precision because they do not have recording capabilities. Is there any way to adjust my voltage to 1.212 in msi afterburner? The asic% on my card is 83.9%


Afaik, no.
Unless you have an MSI card, which Unwinder made Afterburner function with the 780Ti.
Blame it on politics, etc.


----------



## Asmir0000

Hi guys, i have a question.
My MSI GTX 780 TI have the Bios 80.80.34.00.34, but i the list there is only the 80.80.34.00.35 Bios.
Can i flash it or what i need to do ?


----------



## nick779

Whats the TIM look like on the EVGA cards? Are they worth a repaste?


----------



## essanbee

I never saw anyone post that their OEM TIM looked great.


----------



## DR4G00N

Did the voltage and LLC mods on my gigabyte card.








1405MHz









(Ack, I hate the Precision X16 skin but I need it in order to use K-Boost in Afterburner.







)

Before: 1345MHz core (Bench Freq), 1.212V, Slight artifacts and eventual crashes if used for too long.
After: 1405MHz core, 1.25V, Perfectly stable so far. The power limit gets pretty high though, 105-115% in firestrike.

Oddly my firestrike graphics scores are higher with 1345MHz (13848) than at 1405MHz (13783), the cpu score was also higher in the 1345 run. But that may be because I was using 24GB's of ram in the 1345 run and I'm using only 12GB's now.

Edit: Brought it up to 1505MHz core @ 1.25V but had some artifacting. Tried 1.275V but the system shut down instantly because the power limit is too low. What is the absolute maximum "safe" power limit? My card has 2x 8Pin connectors. I was thinking 150% would be enough.


----------



## Populaatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Populaatti*
> 
> Is skyn3t inno3d ichill bios for which one of these two gpus?
> 
> I suppose it is for the left one, but I am not sure so can someone confirm that I am right. I don't wanna brick my card. Thanks beforehand.


I flashed the bios and I have the left gpu of that photo. It worked.


----------



## rluker5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Did the voltage and LLC mods on my gigabyte card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1405MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Ack, I hate the Precision X16 skin but I need it in order to use K-Boost in Afterburner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Before: 1345MHz core (Bench Freq), 1.212V, Slight artifacts and eventual crashes if used for too long.
> After: 1405MHz core, 1.25V, Perfectly stable so far. The power limit gets pretty high though, 105-115% in firestrike.
> 
> Oddly my firestrike graphics scores are higher with 1345MHz (13848) than at 1405MHz (13783), the cpu score was also higher in the 1345 run. But that may be because I was using 24GB's of ram in the 1345 run and I'm using only 12GB's now.
> 
> Edit: Brought it up to 1505MHz core @ 1.25V but had some artifacting. Tried 1.275V but the system shut down instantly because the power limit is too low. What is the absolute maximum "safe" power limit? My card has 2x 8Pin connectors. I was thinking 150% would be enough.


That is one nice card!


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rluker5*
> 
> That is one nice card!


IKR, except for the fact that I have to use K-Boost for it to function correctly it's a beast ( without K-Boost I can only get 1225MHz @ 1.212V out of it).

Firestrike @ 1505MHz 1.25V (Unstable): http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6097890

I'm using 1405MHz @ 1.225V for 24/7 use atm, seems pretty good so far.







Highest temp I've seen is 52c after playing some BF4.


----------



## rluker5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> IKR, except for the fact that I have to use K-Boost for it to function correctly it's a beast ( without K-Boost I can only get 1225MHz @ 1.212V out of it).
> 
> Firestrike @ 1505MHz 1.25V (Unstable): http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6097890
> 
> I'm using 1405MHz @ 1.225V for 24/7 use atm, seems pretty good so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Highest temp I've seen is 52c after playing some BF4.


I'm just trying to get off that higher maintenence to run stuff, but then I could never hold 1300 for a bench. And I'm still on air, but that Kraken approach is right up my alley, I wasted some time window shopping it after I saw it in your sig.
But I set my bioses back to almost stock (only voltages are slightly reduced for the clocks) and have my rig running well enough that I can just turn it on and get 9/10 of what I could get with a skynet bios and a cantankerous afterburner. OK, i have to turn up the fans with tough games since it does run hotter now, but that's just aisuite and a manual switch and I had to do that before as well.

Don't tempt me with the idea that maybe my cards could be like yours. I'm trying to spend my time enjoying beating the Witcher so I can get off the 4:2:0 hdmi 4k and switch my desktop to windows 10. - long story

Good to know that someone has got their GK110 kicking ass like I was hoping I could get mine.
congrats


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Firestrike @ 1505MHz 1.25V (Unstable): http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6097890


That's a low gpu score for that clock, something is wrong.

Here is an old score of my 780 TI on Firestrike, also unstable.


----------



## ciaran 2110

i have 780 ti classifieds in sli, does anyone know how to overclock them to 1100 or higher will being stable


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ciaran 2110*
> 
> i have 780 ti classifieds in sli, does anyone know how to overclock them to 1100 or higher will being stable


All 780 Ti Classifieds boost to > 1100mhz on stock bios. Are you saying you couldn't even get the stock boost to work properly when SLI'd? You reinstalled the driver, no? If you could probably give a bit of a background we can closely tell what's going on.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> That's a low gpu score for that clock, something is wrong.
> 
> Here is an old score of my 780 TI on Firestrike, also unstable.


Odd, maybe it's because I haven't reinstalled windows or even the graphics driver in a while.


----------



## ciaran 2110

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> All 780 Ti Classifieds boost to > 1100mhz on stock bios. Are you saying you couldn't even get the stock boost to work properly when SLI'd? You reinstalled the driver, no? If you could probably give a bit of a background we can closely tell what's going on.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> id say its because i am probably overclocking it wrong or not doing i right


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ciaran 2110*
> 
> id say its because i am probably overclocking it wrong or not doing i right


try overclocking each card individually to see their limit. Whichever card clocks the lowest, dial it a few mhz down and that would approximately be the highest clock you can go when you enable SLI. But man 1100 is way too low for a STOCK 780 ti classy. Be sure you're on LN2 / secondary BIOS BTW.


----------



## DR4G00N

Ouch, I think I did quite a number on my card. Maybe it's time to start looking for a newer card(or cards (CFX 290X's maybe?)).

Did a run of Firestrike @ 1405MHz core/ 8100MHz mem 1.25V and half way through the screen froze with a yellow checkerboard. Since then I've been having random BSOD's and freezes. Sounds VRAM related, which I'm not surprised because the VRAM was defective to begin with.









Going to reinstall the drivers to see if that does anything.


----------



## DR4G00N

It seems okay now.









I was having weird crashes when pushing 1405MHz+, so I upped the IOH & QPI PLL voltages to 1.14V on my mobo and it seems to have helped some (maybe).

Finished a firestrike run @ 1405MHz 1.275V: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6173965
A bit better than my previous 1405MHz run.

Edit: okay nvm it still crashes. Is it because I'm using afterburner 4.1.1 and not 3.0.0 Beta 18? aida 64 says the vrm are at 1275v but the core is at only 1.212V.


----------



## SavageBrat

Hi Folks, Just picked up an Asus ROG 780ti been a long time AMD user so trying to get use to this card, so haven't messed with any voltage settings yet but how does this look?





http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8842162


----------



## TonyB4ngZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Try enabling K-boost, it helped with my gigabyte card.
> Max stable w/ k-boost off: 1250MHz @ 1.212v, max stable w/ k-boost on: 1335MHz @ 1.212v. (it's watercooled btw)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also using an X58 mobo.
> 
> It's worth a try at least.


I also have a Gigabyte 780Ti OC WF3 OC. Do you have Boost Disabled?

My Gigabyte Card literally runs like garbage.

I upgrade my computer frequently and I have had many succesful OC's with BioMods in the past so I doubt it's lack of skillz from my side.

Also I had to Underclock the VRAM out the box for card to function proper :/. This I picked up from a forum that the VRAM needs to be underclocked in some titles for it not to crash.

This is by far the worst card Gigabyte has dropped so far imo. I had 2x 670 OC WF3 in the past and they were real good.

I had 780Ti EVGA SC ACX and this Gigabyte 780Ti WF3 in SLi and the Gigabyte held both cards back significantly compare to when running the EVGA 780Ti as a single unit.

Is there anything I have missed on my Gigabyte card or have I just got the worst of the worst?

Gigabyte may have stepped up their game in the 9 series and made a good job with the 6 series but to see them **** up the 7 series so hard makes me never wanna buy a Gigabyte card anymore.

I read that the Gigabyte 5 series had some real pain in the ass issues as well.


----------



## DR4G00N

@TonyB4ngZ
Yes, I'm using a modded skyn3t F4 bios which disables boost and increases the power limit to 150%.

I can post it here if you want to try it.

The problem is the defective vram that gigabyte doesn't think is a problem. :/
Using kboost is a way I discovered to work around it. But that has it's downsides too (opencl detection is bugged).

I'm getting rid of mine in favor of the MSI R9 390 (and another for cfx soon afterwards).


----------



## ciaran 2110

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> try overclocking each card individually to see their limit. Whichever card clocks the lowest, dial it a few mhz down and that would approximately be the highest clock you can go when you enable SLI. But man 1100 is way too low for a STOCK 780 ti classy. Be sure you're on LN2 / secondary BIOS BTW.


tried overclocking the first card it has a asic score of 70.9 and it will not go over 1100 without crashing 3d mark. i put the power up to max at 115 and with voltage up max it goes to the blue screen crash


----------



## crazysoccerman

anyone else having stability problems with the 358.50 driver?

here's the post i submitted on the nvidia forum about my problems:
Quote:


> I got intermittent blank screens with this driver. Browsing the web or often simply starting the computer resulted in blank screens that required hard restarts to resolve (reset button didn't fix the problem). The symptoms reminded me of when my 280x was dying, but reverting to 353.30 fixed the problems (thank god). Something else I discovered was that my gpu seemingly needed 500 mv less on its overclocks with this 358.50; I've never experienced a driver that did that before. I always mess with overclocks so I know fairly well what voltage is required for what clock speed.
> 
> 1) 780 ti classified
> 2) have been on 353.30 prior to this driver -- no problems
> 3) windows 7 64 bit
> 4) overclock during gaming, but blank screens occurred during normal use such as web browsing and desktop (no OC)
> 5) no specific / game application
> 6) unrecoverable blank screen. windows log shows that the driver had crashed -- not once have i been able to recover without a hard restart (full power cycle).
> 7) 3570k, 8gb, asrock z77 extreme4 (2.90 bios), benq xl2420tx
> 
> I'm disappointed with the driver but I'm happy I don't seem to have hardware problems. I'll update this post if that proves not to be the case after having reverted.


Official Windows 8.1/7/XP 358.50 Game Ready WHQL Display Driver Feedback Thread


----------



## sav4

I had some games crash but no black screens I'm not overly happy with this driver either might revert back when I can be bothered


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazysoccerman*
> 
> anyone else having stability problems with the 358.50 driver?
> 
> here's the post i submitted on the nvidia forum about my problems:
> Official Windows 8.1/7/XP 358.50 Game Ready WHQL Display Driver Feedback Thread


I haven't tried 358.50 yet but I've found that none of the newer drivers (up to 355.98) will allow me to oc up to 1305MHz @ 1.213V stable like 353.49 does (1355MHz @ 1.213V stable). I may try it out later.


----------



## crazysoccerman

Update:

It seems to be a hardware problem. I'm still getting random unrecoverable crashes. I'll switch the pcie slot and toggle the bios switch, but this reminds me a lot of when my 280x died. It's still under warranty so no biggie









update 2:
-switched pcie slots
-windows installed some generic drivers
-restarted

zero issues. not going to try to upgrade drivers again anytime soon. still have no idea what caused the problem.

update 3: issues upon booting. cannot even get to bios menu. after clearing cmos everything works perfectly. have to use reset pins that can only be accessed by removing gpu. at this point i'm suspecting my asrock z77 extreme4 is the problem. either reseating the gpu or resetting the mobo via pins temporarily fixes the problem until next boot.


----------



## DR4G00N

I think I discovered my crashing problem. I took apart my card to install a much beefier VRM cooler and when I took the H75 off I noticed there were air bubbles in the paste.
So this time around, before I tightened it down fully I wiggled the pump/block side to side to spread the paste better.

It doesn't crash at 1405MHz 1.25V anymore, heck, the core temps actually dropped by 5-7c under load.









Edit: At 1455MHz, 1.275V atm and there are no artifacts to be seen.









VRM cooler:
You can sort of see where there wasn't paste, I also noticed after I cleaned the block off that half the "G" in the GK110 on the core was etched into the coldplate.


----------



## Drummer1976

Hello!

I have a very simple request :

I've been lurking around this thread a bit... but jeeze there is so much going on with the 780 TI ! I picked up a Gigabyte GV-N78TWF3-3GD, and downloaded the latest Nvidia software. These are low base clocks compared to to the OC or GHZ versions. It appears the card is stable out of the box with any stress test. I have sufficient power and case cooling. I understand differnt OC software behave different, so I would like to keep it simple. I noticed so far that Afterburner wont hold an overclock for me, nor adjust volts. Kombustor just makes it revert to base. I tried Nvidia tools, very limited in its options.

My quick question : If you were to recommend a single (or perhaps 2) simple software OC programs for me to achieve a modest overclock (1100? Less?) with full control, what would you recommend? If the best option is a custom bios AND appropriate software, I am capable of performing whatever is recommended. I am trying to sift through all these pages.. but.. OMG it is daunting! Any feedback is appreciated!


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drummer1976*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> I have a very simple request :
> 
> I've been lurking around this thread a bit... but jeeze there is so much going on with the 780 TI ! I picked up a Gigabyte GV-N78TWF3-3GD, and downloaded the latest Nvidia software. These are low base clocks compared to to the OC or GHZ versions. It appears the card is stable out of the box with any stress test. I have sufficient power and case cooling. I understand differnt OC software behave different, so I would like to keep it simple. I noticed so far that Afterburner wont hold an overclock for me, nor adjust volts. Kombustor just makes it revert to base. I tried Nvidia tools, very limited in its options.
> 
> My quick question : If you were to recommend a single (or perhaps 2) simple software OC programs for me to achieve a modest overclock (1100? Less?) with full control, what would you recommend? If the best option is a custom bios AND appropriate software, I am capable of performing whatever is recommended. I am trying to sift through all these pages.. but.. OMG it is daunting! Any feedback is appreciated!


Maybe firstly have a look if you can get the voltages unlocked: Team Skyn3t's Unlocked NCP4206 Voltage / LLC mod tool


----------



## Juhastinen

Help!
Somehow my cards overlocking is messed up, i am using and i was using skyn3t's Asus Ti DCUII OC bios, even desciption says base clock 1045MHz, it is 1020MHz on this bios?
Quote:


> vBios GTX 780 Ti
> Version 80.80.30.00.80 - 80.80.30.00.01
> Base core clock 1045Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked


I think it started yesterday when i decided to update the version of Gpu Tweak to newest, 2.7.9.0. worked ok earlier.
Well the newest version didn't work at all, crashed on Win 10.
So before i was able to set 1200MHz to gpu tweak and and it accepted it right away (saw that when pressed apply, the chart went to 1200MHz for a while, that's how i knew that it was working) and i believe that i didn't even need to set any voltages and power target, just left them default on Gpu Tweak.
So now for some reason boost is not disabled, GPU-Z shows that the clocks are 1200MHz but in stress is just ~ 1097 - 1100MHz.
I've tried different GPU Tweak versions and flashed bios to original ASUS bios and back to Skyn3t's.
Hope you understood anything that i was writing...
Or can i disable boost on my own with Kepler bios tweaker or do you know how to force the boost clock to 1200Mhz in kepler bios tweaker?
Or is there a newer custom bios for this card?


----------



## Drummer1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> Maybe firstly have a look if you can get the voltages unlocked: Team Skyn3t's Unlocked NCP4206 Voltage / LLC mod tool


This is kind of what I am asking. I am not sure if the card is voltage locked for all OC software (not just AB), if voltage even matters for an overclock (lets say 1200-1250 core max), etc etc. If the simplest answer is "just use EVGA Precision straight up and you can get 1200" then I will do that. I just havent yet had a chance to try out all the common OC softs out there. If flashing the Skynet bios, will that unlock voltage to 1.21 which could be plenty for me? What is the best bios for my card? Can you flash the EVGA Skynet bios onto my Gigabyte card? Is that optimal? These are the things I am trying to dig up in this thread but... 1600 pages good lawd! I just got a great dead on the card and want to get the most out of it for 1080p gaming is all. I dont need to set records or anything. Any input is appreciated!!


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drummer1976*
> 
> This is kind of what I am asking. I am not sure if the card is voltage locked for all OC software (not just AB), if voltage even matters for an overclock (lets say 1200-1250 core max), etc etc. If the simplest answer is "just use EVGA Precision straight up and you can get 1200" then I will do that. I just havent yet had a chance to try out all the common OC softs out there. If flashing the Skynet bios, will that unlock voltage to 1.21 which could be plenty for me? What is the best bios for my card? Can you flash the EVGA Skynet bios onto my Gigabyte card? Is that optimal? These are the things I am trying to dig up in this thread but... 1600 pages good lawd! I just got a great dead on the card and want to get the most out of it for 1080p gaming is all. I dont need to set records or anything. Any input is appreciated!!


I had 2x Gigabyte GTX780-Ti-GHz-Edition-3GB under water and with skyn3t-BIOS + unlocked Voltages, which resulted in: Click

I got the best results with PrecisionX (always latest version).

Here is the skyn3t-BIOS-Mod of my Stock-BIOS:

780TiGHZedition.zip 135k .zip file


Here is the same BIOS with even higher TDP:

780TiGHZedition.zip 135k .zip file


Maybe compare them with your BIOS or asked skyn3t for a BIOS-Mod for your GPU.


----------



## Drummer1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> I had 2x Gigabyte GTX780-Ti-GHz-Edition-3GB under water and with skyn3t-BIOS + unlocked Voltages, which resulted in: Click
> 
> I got the best results with PrecisionX (always latest version).
> 
> Here is the skyn3t-BIOS-Mod of my Stock-BIOS:
> 
> 780TiGHZedition.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> 
> Here is the same BIOS with even higher TDP:
> 
> 780TiGHZedition.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> 
> Maybe compare them with your BIOS or asked skyn3t for a BIOS-Mod for your GPU.


Thnx for the reply!

I messaged Skyn3t about my card, unfortunately he is not on often. So, what I did was try Precision. I was able to overclock and change voltage right out of the gate, however I am not sure the voltages were actually being changed. I have to run another monitoring program to be sure or.... ? Funny thing... Precision shows my stock boost at 1050, but the stock bios should only be boosting to 928... weird. This card was a return at NCIX, perhaps the BIOS was altered, I cannot be sure. I was able to get to 1250 core and 3600 memory with the 106% power limit, and I added 25 mv. This was stable on Valley and Heaven for 15 min each. Artifacts popped up a little bit over 1300 so I am guessing that I need that 150% power limit in order to push it. However, I believe I am happy with the 1250, which is much more than the stock clock of 928! I am not sure if I can safely flash a skynet bios that was not made for this card so Ill ask here -

Can anyone tell me if I can flash another bios to my card? I have the Gigabyte GV-N78TWF3-3GD, would be cool to flash the EVGA bios to it or perhaps the safest would be the OC or GHZ version of the gigabyte card? Thanx!


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drummer1976*
> 
> Thnx for the reply!
> 
> I messaged Skyn3t about my card, unfortunately he is not on often. So, what I did was try Precision. I was able to overclock and change voltage right out of the gate, however I am not sure the voltages were actually being changed. I have to run another monitoring program to be sure or.... ? Funny thing... Precision shows my stock boost at 1050, but the stock bios should only be boosting to 928... weird. This card was a return at NCIX, perhaps the BIOS was altered, I cannot be sure. I was able to get to 1250 core and 3600 memory with the 106% power limit, and I added 25 mv. This was stable on Valley and Heaven for 15 min each. Artifacts popped up a little bit over 1300 so I am guessing that I need that 150% power limit in order to push it. However, I believe I am happy with the 1250, which is much more than the stock clock of 928! I am not sure if I can safely flash a skynet bios that was not made for this card so Ill ask here -
> 
> Can anyone tell me if I can flash another bios to my card? I have the Gigabyte GV-N78TWF3-3GD, would be cool to flash the EVGA bios to it or perhaps the safest would be the OC or GHZ version of the gigabyte card? Thanx!


Maybe double-check with GPU-Z or HWINFO.

You could replace the thermal grease as well.

Cyclops could mod you the bios too:

Click


----------



## arnavvr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> I haven't tried 358.50 yet but I've found that none of the newer drivers (up to 355.98) will allow me to oc up to 1305MHz @ 1.213V stable like 353.49 does (1355MHz @ 1.213V stable). I may try it out later.


What cooler do you use for your 780Ti?


----------



## Drummer1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> Maybe double-check with GPU-Z or HWINFO.
> 
> You could replace the thermal grease as well.
> 
> Cyclops could mod you the bios too:
> 
> Click


Sweet I will message him thnx!

As well, I thought I would mention I tried OC Guru II and got a stable 1280Mhz with 7200 memory while using the max 106% TDP and + .75 - the max allowed. Rock solid on valley, and never breaks 61 degrees. Did some reading on the thermal paste issue. Seems to be a problem on earlier Windforces but better for this last card. I will however open it up if i see any trouble with heat when I push it.

It seems I got a good card - if I can get rid of the boost and push the volts and TDP a bit more it seems I have lots of cooling power headroom. I amm happy just getting 1250n tho!!


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drummer1976*
> 
> Sweet I will message him thnx!
> 
> As well, I thought I would mention I tried OC Guru II and got a stable 1280Mhz with 7200 memory while using the max 106% TDP and + .75 - the max allowed. Rock solid on valley, and never breaks 61 degrees. Did some reading on the thermal paste issue. Seems to be a problem on earlier Windforces but better for this last card. I will however open it up if i see any trouble with heat when I push it.
> 
> It seems I got a good card - if I can get rid of the boost and push the volts and TDP a bit more it seems I have lots of cooling power headroom. I amm happy just getting 1250n tho!!


I have atm a Cyclops-BIOS for my 2x Asus GTX980-Ti-OC-STRIX-6GB and they perform really well.

Just attach your BIOS and mention what changes you would like to have done.

The Thermal-Grease on my 780-Ti's and 980-Ti's was not nicely applied and the 780-Ti's performed borderline, when I pushed them further on Air and I had to underclock the core and memory by -105MHz in certain games to prevent crashes.

OC-Guru-II worked not with all games for me, that is why I went for PX at the end and now I use GPU-Tweak for my 980-Ti's.

Good Luck with your OC !


----------



## Drummer1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> I have atm a Cyclops-BIOS for my 2x Asus GTX980-Ti-OC-STRIX-6GB and they perform really well.
> 
> Just attach your BIOS and mention what changes you would like to have done.
> 
> The Thermal-Grease on my 780-Ti's and 980-Ti's was not nicely applied and the 780-Ti's performed borderline, when I pushed them further on Air and I had to underclock the core and memory by -105MHz in certain games to prevent crashes.
> 
> OC-Guru-II worked not with all games for me, that is why I went for PX at the end and now I use GPU-Tweak for my 980-Ti's.
> 
> Good Luck with your OC !


Ill let you know how it goes


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arnavvr*
> 
> What cooler do you use for your 780Ti?


I use a Corsair H75 & Kraken G10 on my card.

So far I've been able to get 1505MHz @ 1.275v benching stable.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drummer1976*
> 
> Sweet I will message him thnx!
> 
> As well, I thought I would mention I tried OC Guru II and got a stable 1280Mhz with 7200 memory while using the max 106% TDP and + .75 - the max allowed. Rock solid on valley, and never breaks 61 degrees. Did some reading on the thermal paste issue. Seems to be a problem on earlier Windforces but better for this last card. I will however open it up if i see any trouble with heat when I push it.
> 
> It seems I got a good card - if I can get rid of the boost and push the volts and TDP a bit more it seems I have lots of cooling power headroom. I amm happy just getting 1250n tho!!


Not a bad card at all. Try using K-Boost in Precision X, My OC card went from 1225MHz 1.212V max stable to 1335MHz 1.212V with it enabled.









I can give you my current BIOS if you want it.
Gigabyte 780 Ti WF3 OC, Version F4.
Disables boost & increases TDP to 150%.

The WF3, OC & GHz cards are all the same except for the bios so it should work without issue.


----------



## ciaran 2110

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drummer1976*
> 
> Thnx for the reply!
> 
> I messaged Skyn3t about my card, unfortunately he is not on often. So, what I did was try Precision. I was able to overclock and change voltage right out of the gate, however I am not sure the voltages were actually being changed. I have to run another monitoring program to be sure or.... ? Funny thing... Precision shows my stock boost at 1050, but the stock bios should only be boosting to 928... weird. This card was a return at NCIX, perhaps the BIOS was altered, I cannot be sure. I was able to get to 1250 core and 3600 memory with the 106% power limit, and I added 25 mv. This was stable on Valley and Heaven for 15 min each. Artifacts popped up a little bit over 1300 so I am guessing that I need that 150% power limit in order to push it. However, I believe I am happy with the 1250, which is much more than the stock clock of 928! I am not sure if I can safely flash a skynet bios that was not made for this card so Ill ask here -
> 
> Can anyone tell me if I can flash another bios to my card? I have the Gigabyte GV-N78TWF3-3GD, would be cool to flash the EVGA bios to it or perhaps the safest would be the OC or GHZ version of the gigabyte card? Thanx!


i tried the overclock you achieved on my sli 780ti classy and it just crashed straight up in firestrike


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ciaran 2110*
> 
> i tried the overclock you achieved on my sli 780ti classy and it just crashed straight up in firestrike


What driver are you using? I've found that every driver after 353.49 is utter garbage when OC'ing. Right now I'm using 358.50 and it can't even do 1200MHz @ 1.213V stable.


----------



## Picun

DR4G00N please share your bios, I want to try to overclock my gigabyte GTX 780 Ti WF3 OC with Corsair H80i GT & Kraken G10 & Thermalright VRM-R3.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Picun*
> 
> DR4G00N please share your bios, I want to try to overclock my gigabyte GTX 780 Ti WF3 OC with Corsair H80i GT & Kraken G10 & Thermalright VRM-R3.


Here ya go, have fun and don't blow up your card buddy.









Mine does 1505MHz @ 1.275V with this bios and 353.49 drivers.

** Though I cannot guarantee overclocking results as every card is different. **

GK110.zip 134k .zip file


----------



## Picun

Thank you, I will report on the results.


----------



## ciaran 2110

all the newer drivers cripple kepler to sell more maxwell


----------



## ciaran 2110

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> What driver are you using? I've found that every driver after 353.49 is utter garbage when OC'ing. Right now I'm using 358.50 and it can't even do 1200MHz @ 1.213V stable.


350.12


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ciaran 2110*
> 
> 350.12


Give 353.49 a try and see what happens. I remembered that some of the driver versions before 353.49 also had oc'ing problems for me.


----------



## ciaran 2110

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Give 353.49 a try and see what happens. I remembered that some of the driver versions before 353.49 also had oc'ing problems for me.


do you need the hotfix for 353.49


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ciaran 2110*
> 
> do you need the hotfix for 353.49


It is a hotfix driver. Here is a link to it: http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3698/~/geforce-hotfix-driver-353.49


----------



## Picun

DR4G00N once again, thank you for your BIOS - it is simply magical

780ti.jpg 1063k .jpg file


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Picun*
> 
> DR4G00N once again, thank you for your BIOS - it is simply magical
> 
> 780ti.jpg 1063k .jpg file


Dang, those are some really good clocks, you wanna' trade? (JK lol)

Try playing a game or run firestrike at those settings, I find that Kombustor isn't that good for stability testing. It is good for checking the max temps though.

I was considering selling my card and getting 2x 390's instead but I've changed my mind, I'm just going to get a second 780 Ti WF3.


----------



## arnavvr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Dang, those are some really good clocks, you wanna' trade? (JK lol)
> 
> Try playing a game or run firestrike at those settings, I find that Kombustor isn't that good for stability testing. It is good for checking the max temps though.
> 
> I was considering selling my card and getting 2x 390's instead but I've changed my mind, I'm just going to get a second 780 Ti WF3.


There's a K|NGP|N for $300 on HWSwap you should look at.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arnavvr*
> 
> There's a K|NGP|N for $300 on HWSwap you should look at.


Thanks, but I try not to buy things from the US outside of ebay because of wallet murdering import charges.

I did make an offer on a Zotac 780 Ti OC (Ref PCB) with a XSPC full cover block and backplate though.


----------



## Drummer1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Not a bad card at all. Try using K-Boost in Precision X, My OC card went from 1225MHz 1.212V max stable to 1335MHz 1.212V with it enabled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can give you my current BIOS if you want it.
> Gigabyte 780 Ti WF3 OC, Version F4.
> Disables boost & increases TDP to 150%.
> 
> The WF3, OC & GHz cards are all the same except for the bios so it should work without issue.


I grabbed your BIOS, noting that it is the sky BIOS with the volts maxed in tweaker. I will give it a shot! ATM it seems my cyclops mod is not working well, or simply working like a stock OC due to the volts not exceeding 1.212. Im still noob at getting all the details down just yet. Ill flash it when I get home and give it a whirl on Valley.


----------



## Drummer1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ciaran 2110*
> 
> i tried the overclock you achieved on my sli 780ti classy and it just crashed straight up in firestrike


I only benched with valley, heaven and furmark. I havent tried firestrike.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drummer1976*
> 
> I grabbed your BIOS, noting that it is the sky BIOS with the volts maxed in tweaker. I will give it a shot! ATM it seems my cyclops mod is not working well, or simply working like a stock OC due to the volts not exceeding 1.212. Im still noob at getting all the details down just yet. Ill flash it when I get home and give it a whirl on Valley.


AFAIK maxing out the volts in the bios doesn't do anything. You still need to do the afterburner hack to use more than 1.212V, and also the LLC hack to get rid of VDroop.


----------



## ciaran 2110

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> It is a hotfix driver. Here is a link to it: http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3698/~/geforce-hotfix-driver-353.49


i will try that driver and report back


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Thanks, but I try not to buy things from the US outside of ebay because of wallet murdering import charges.
> 
> I did make an offer on a Zotac 780 Ti OC (Ref PCB) with a XSPC full cover block and backplate though.


780 Ti sli is still pretty good for performance, aside from having less memory than the newer cards.
I picked up that same model of Zotac card last year to sli with my existing EVGA 780 Ti, also reference pcb.
They run well together.

I actually imported it new from the UK, from OCUK, as it was on sale for about $425 CAD.
NCIX had some on sale as well at the time, for $750!


----------



## Drummer1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> AFAIK maxing out the volts in the bios doesn't do anything. You still need to do the afterburner hack to use more than 1.212V, and also the LLC hack to get rid of VDroop.


I ended up flashing your bios, and am having trouble with voltage. Both precision x and afterburner dont really increase voltage, as reported by just about any other monitor other than their own. The only one that actually does it is Guru II, which is why i get a good overclock with it. The others max out at stock 1.06, and as soon as I apply an OC on Guru, all monitors jump to 1.212. Then BAM I can get 1300 core and 7800 memory, 65 degrees steady on Valley. Now I am not sure why neither PX or AB are not upping the voltage. I am reading that AB and PX like to report what you set it to, not at the sensor on the card. Kinda misleading. I am using the latest of everything - drivers, OC programs, monitors. What a pain in the butt it can be to get things working right! Problem with Guru? It has a bug that wont allow it to save a profile properly and launch with windows. It will just revert to stock and have to be setup every boot. BOOO


----------



## ciaran 2110

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ciaran 2110*
> 
> i will try that driver and report back


tried the driver i can get to 1220hz in valley and heaven and straight up crashes in firestrike and in game


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drummer1976*
> 
> I ended up flashing your bios, and am having trouble with voltage. Both precision x and afterburner dont really increase voltage, as reported by just about any other monitor other than their own. The only one that actually does it is Guru II, which is why i get a good overclock with it. The others max out at stock 1.06, and as soon as I apply an OC on Guru, all monitors jump to 1.212. Then BAM I can get 1300 core and 7800 memory, 65 degrees steady on Valley. Now I am not sure why neither PX or AB are not upping the voltage. I am reading that AB and PX like to report what you set it to, not at the sensor on the card. Kinda misleading. I am using the latest of everything - drivers, OC programs, monitors. What a pain in the butt it can be to get things working right! Problem with Guru? It has a bug that wont allow it to save a profile properly and launch with windows. It will just revert to stock and have to be setup every boot. BOOO


You know, that you should not have 2 or more different OC-Tools installed, to prevent them from interfering each other ?

Did you try the Voltage-Hack yet ?


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ciaran 2110*
> 
> tried the driver i can get to 1220hz in valley and heaven and straight up crashes in firestrike and in game


Your cards probably can't go any higher then. 1150-1200MHz is plenty for SLI though, the difference would only be a frame or two.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drummer1976*
> 
> I ended up flashing your bios, and am having trouble with voltage. Both precision x and afterburner dont really increase voltage, as reported by just about any other monitor other than their own. The only one that actually does it is Guru II, which is why i get a good overclock with it. The others max out at stock 1.06, and as soon as I apply an OC on Guru, all monitors jump to 1.212. Then BAM I can get 1300 core and 7800 memory, 65 degrees steady on Valley. Now I am not sure why neither PX or AB are not upping the voltage. I am reading that AB and PX like to report what you set it to, not at the sensor on the card. Kinda misleading. I am using the latest of everything - drivers, OC programs, monitors. What a pain in the butt it can be to get things working right! Problem with Guru? It has a bug that wont allow it to save a profile properly and launch with windows. It will just revert to stock and have to be setup every boot. BOOO


Yeah, don't use multiple OC'ing programs at the same time, they don't usually play well together.
I'm using Afterburner with the Precision X16 skin so I can use K-Boost and the Volt mod at the same time. It works very well.


----------



## ciaran 2110

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Your cards probably can't go any higher then. 1150-1200MHz is plenty for SLI though, the difference would only be a frame or two.
> Yeah, don't use multiple OC'ing programs at the same time, they don't usually play well together.
> I'm using Afterburner with the Precision X16 skin so I can use K-Boost and the Volt mod at the same time. It works very well.


i will see what i can get stable in game


----------



## Drummer1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> You know, that you should not have 2 or more different OC-Tools installed, to prevent them from interfering each other ?
> 
> Did you try the Voltage-Hack yet ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Your cards probably can't go any higher then. 1150-1200MHz is plenty for SLI though, the difference would only be a frame or two.
> Yeah, don't use multiple OC'ing programs at the same time, they don't usually play well together.
> I'm using Afterburner with the Precision X16 skin so I can use K-Boost and the Volt mod at the same time. It works very well.


I thought that could be trouble so I set to default then uninstalled each OC program before using another, and used DDU and reinstalled nvidia drivers after each flash as well. Just cant get PX or AB to change voltage. Did not figure out how to volt hack AB. But I really only wanted it to show the 1.212v, but was stuck at base 1.06. Funny tho... the newest bios for the newest WF3 card must be very different than the OC or GHZ versions. It volts to 1.2 on its own and is far more stable than the other stock BIOSes. Only the skynet bios is as stable, or better due to that rock solid 1.212 I get.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drummer1976*
> 
> I thought that could be trouble so I set to default then uninstalled each OC program before using another, and used DDU and reinstalled nvidia drivers after each flash as well. Just cant get PX or AB to change voltage. Did not figure out how to volt hack AB. But I really only wanted it to show the 1.212v, but was stuck at base 1.06. Funny tho... the newest bios for the newest WF3 card must be very different than the OC or GHZ versions. It volts to 1.2 on its own and is far more stable than the other stock BIOSes. Only the skynet bios is as stable, or better due to that rock solid 1.212 I get.


Did you check the "Unlock voltage control" setting in either PX or AB?

Here's the guide I used for overvolting mine: http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18545210

Edit: I cannot change voltage in AB as well without doing the volt hack.


----------



## Drummer1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Did you check the "Unlock voltage control" setting in either PX or AB?
> 
> Here's the guide I used for overvolting mine: http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18545210
> 
> Edit: I cannot change voltage in AB as well without doing the volt hack.


Yes, I changed it in the settings on AB, and ticked it in PX, and in PX the Kboost is disabled. I click it and it flashes on then off immediately. I monitored the voltage with HWmonitor, GPUZ, and GPUshark to check. All reported 1.06 on AB and PX no matter what I did. I have not used the voltage hack so that explains it with AB. A lot of people bash Guru II but I find it simple and easy to use. Not nearly as in depth as AB, but does well. Fan curves suck but... I have a feeling that many OC programs borrow from MSI, but thats just a guess.

If you are so inclined, for fun, try using the bios from the last 780 TI gigabyte made. Ill attach it if you like. I really think many of the problems reported with the first to iterations of the Windforce 780 ti were based in very bad BIOS, cause all 3 cards are the same with different BIOS I think. That 3rd card is only rated at 876 base and 928 Boost, but it boosts itself all the way up to about 1150ish, and volts itself up to 1.20 on its own STOCK. Its far more solid right out of the factory than the GHZ and OC bios. Those 2 cards have lots of complaints about instability, bad overclock, and poor memory modules which may or may not be due to terrible thermal paste application (im reading). The WF3 edition that I have seemed to address these things. If I can get Skynet to mod my bios instead of using the OC version modded bios I think I can push it even more, and would likely be the best modded bios for all 3 models. He goes way further into modding than just tweaking with KeplarTweaker. But he only modded the OC card bios.

My card :

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4912#ov

It seems my card has very good headroom so I did well in the GPU lottery. At 1.212v (that i get from Skynets bios) allows a solid overclock of 1300 core and 7800 memory. Valley tested and stable, but I am right on the edge. Stock Bios gets me about 1270 and 7600, at 1.20v, BUT - I hate the voltage bouncing around on the stock bios so thats why I want to see if Sky can help me out and work his magic on this bios which is clearly different than the OC factory Bios he used. Lock my voltage, get rid of boost, 150% TDP and whatever other magic he can work would be fun to test! Ill attach my stock bios if you or anyone feel like playing with it.

vga_bios_n78tw33dfc1.zip 211k .zip file


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drummer1976*
> 
> Yes, I changed it in the settings on AB, and ticked it in PX, and in PX the Kboost is disabled. I click it and it flashes on then off immediately. I monitored the voltage with HWmonitor, GPUZ, and GPUshark to check. All reported 1.06 on AB and PX no matter what I did. I have not used the voltage hack so that explains it with AB. A lot of people bash Guru II but I find it simple and easy to use. Not nearly as in depth as AB, but does well. Fan curves suck but... I have a feeling that many OC programs borrow from MSI, but thats just a guess.
> 
> If you are so inclined, for fun, try using the bios from the last 780 TI gigabyte made. Ill attach it if you like. I really think many of the problems reported with the first to iterations of the Windforce 780 ti were based in very bad BIOS, cause all 3 cards are the same with different BIOS I think. That 3rd card is only rated at 876 base and 928 Boost, but it boosts itself all the way up to about 1150ish, and volts itself up to 1.20 on its own STOCK. Its far more solid right out of the factory than the GHZ and OC bios. Those 2 cards have lots of complaints about instability, bad overclock, and poor memory modules which may or may not be due to terrible thermal paste application (im reading). The WF3 edition that I have seemed to address these things. If I can get Skynet to mod my bios instead of using the OC version modded bios I think I can push it even more, and would likely be the best modded bios for all 3 models. He goes way further into modding than just tweaking with KeplarTweaker. But he only modded the OC card bios.
> 
> My card :
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4912#ov
> 
> It seems my card has very good headroom so I did well in the GPU lottery. At 1.212v (that i get from Skynets bios) allows a solid overclock of 1300 core and 7800 memory. Valley tested and stable, but I am right on the edge. Stock Bios gets me about 1270 and 7600, at 1.20v, BUT - I hate the voltage bouncing around on the stock bios so thats why I want to see if Sky can help me out and work his magic on this bios which is clearly different than the OC factory Bios he used. Lock my voltage, get rid of boost, 150% TDP and whatever other magic he can work would be fun to test! Ill attach my stock bios if you or anyone feel like playing with it.
> 
> vga_bios_n78tw33dfc1.zip 211k .zip file


I'll give that bios a try, maybe I can get 1300MHz stable without kboost.

Edit: I tried it and it's slightly better than the OC bios except the power limit is too low. Bumped it up to 150% and I can do 1245MHz @ 1.212V without K-Boost.


----------



## Juhastinen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juhastinen*
> 
> Help!
> Somehow my cards overlocking is messed up, i am using and i was using skyn3t's Asus Ti DCUII OC bios, even desciption says base clock 1045MHz, it is 1020MHz on this bios?
> I think it started yesterday when i decided to update the version of Gpu Tweak to newest, 2.7.9.0. worked ok earlier.
> Well the newest version didn't work at all, crashed on Win 10.
> So before i was able to set 1200MHz to gpu tweak and and it accepted it right away (saw that when pressed apply, the chart went to 1200MHz for a while, that's how i knew that it was working) and i believe that i didn't even need to set any voltages and power target, just left them default on Gpu Tweak.
> So now for some reason boost is not disabled, GPU-Z shows that the clocks are 1200MHz but in stress is just ~ 1097 - 1100MHz.
> I've tried different GPU Tweak versions and flashed bios to original ASUS bios and back to Skyn3t's.
> Hope you understood anything that i was writing...
> Or can i disable boost on my own with Kepler bios tweaker or do you know how to force the boost clock to 1200Mhz in kepler bios tweaker?
> Or is there a newer custom bios for this card?


Anyone have a clue where's the problem?


----------



## Drummer1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juhastinen*
> 
> Anyone have a clue where's the problem?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> I'll give that bios a try, maybe I can get 1300MHz stable without kboost.
> 
> Edit: I tried it and it's slightly better than the OC bios except the power limit is too low. Bumped it up to 150% and I can do 1245MHz @ 1.212V without K-Boost.


Sweet! I just took that stock BIOS and opened it side by side with Skynets BIOS based on the OC card and changed the values in the exact same way he did, eliminating boost and setting the power tables and all that. However, I cannot edit the boost table in the same way he did, so I just put the slider to the same spot and saved it. The only difference is I put the base clock to 1006 Mhz and clocked up from there. I did get rid of the voltage fluctuation and boost from the stock ROM, and also got it to lock to 1.212v for a stable overclock. Im going to back it off a bit at 1280 core, and 7600 memory for solid stability and game at that level. And with that BIOS, and a fresh install of the drivers and Guru II, Guru started holding the values and applying them at boot. So, I am good to go!


----------



## TONSCHUH

That should be my original bios of my GHz-Edition:

GV-N78TGHZ-3GD.zip 135k .zip file


----------



## Drummer1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> Thatt should be my original bios of my GHz-Edition:
> 
> GV-N78TGHZ-3GD.zip 135k .zip file


Cant even get this one off the website any more. This also answers the question of which stock BIOS skynet used. It is this one, the GHZ version. I see it in the boost tables. They are different from the other 2.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> What driver are you using? I've found that every driver after 353.49 is utter garbage when OC'ing. Right now I'm using 358.50 and it can't even do 1200MHz @ 1.213V stable.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Give 353.49 a try and see what happens. I remembered that some of the driver versions before 353.49 also had oc'ing problems for me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> It is a hotfix driver. Here is a link to it: http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3698/~/geforce-hotfix-driver-353.49


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ciaran 2110*
> 
> tried the driver i can get to 1220hz in valley and heaven and straight up crashes in firestrike and in game


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ciaran 2110*
> 
> i will try that driver and report back


I can wholeheartedly confirm what *DR4G00N* is saying. I have been busting my head for 2 weeks with my 780Ti.

The story is I was away for business for almost a year..

When I came back home and builded my new Rig and installed my old 780Ti in it, the latest available drivers were 355.98.

Mind that I upgraded my W8.1 to W10(fresh install), so I didn't even remember what drivers I had.

So after the fresh install and drivers install, setup and everything inbetween, after the OC testing of the CPU, Ram etc I tried gaming on my [email protected] which was my gaming clocks. I could play also @1270 usually before. But it was a no go! Artifacts! @1250Mhz. I was like what the hell?

I thought maybe its the X99 platform or something. I run it again my default/stock bios again and it was the same. I thought again maybe its a GPU degradation because of sitting in a box for almost a whole year or something.

And *NOW* I found out it was all because of a fricking *DRIVER*? I couldn't even run [email protected] without artifacts. Far Cry 4 wouldn't run above 1210-1220Mhz without artifacts.

So I found *DR4G00N's* post about the drivers and installed 353.49Hotfix driver! LOOK AND BEHOLD! All went back to normal! Valley [email protected] and [email protected] without a SINGLE artifact.

So you mean to tell me all this was because of driver? Yes sir, it was indeed.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Drivers can make or break your OC. One thing I hated about nVidia tbh.
> 
> Older drivers seem to allow higher clocks.


True indeed! Lesson learned.


----------



## nick779

How hard is it to pop the acx cooler off one of these bad boys? im not really having temp issues, but part of me wants to do a repaste for good measure.

Is there a guide of sorts anywhere?


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> I can wholeheartedly confirm what *DR4G00N* is saying. I have been busting my head for 2 weeks with my 780Ti.
> 
> The story is I was away for business for almost a year..
> 
> When I came back home and builded my new Rig and installed my old 780Ti in it, the latest available drivers were 355.98.
> 
> Mind that I upgraded my W8.1 to W10(fresh install), so I didn't even remember what drivers I had.
> 
> So after the fresh install and drivers install, setup and everything inbetween, after the OC testing of the CPU, Ram etc I tried gaming on my [email protected] which was my gaming clocks. I could play also @1270 usually before. But it was a no go! Artifacts! @1250Mhz. I was like what the hell?
> 
> I thought maybe its the X99 platform or something. I run it again my default/stock bios again and it was the same. I thought again maybe its a GPU degradation because of sitting in a box for almost a whole year or something.
> 
> And *NOW* I found out it was all because of a fricking *DRIVER*? I couldn't even run [email protected] without artifacts. Far Cry 4 wouldn't run above 1210-1220Mhz without artifacts.
> 
> So I found *DR4G00N's* post about the drivers and installed 353.49Hotfix driver! LOOK AND BEHOLD! All went back to normal! Valley [email protected] and [email protected] without a SINGLE artifact.
> 
> So you mean to tell me all this was because of driver? Yes sir, it was indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True indeed! Lesson learned.


It's nice that my experimenting could be of use, it took me a while to find the one that oc's the best. Currently I'm just using 358.50 since it performs better for Killing Floor 2 + FleX PhysX.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nick779*
> 
> How hard is it to pop the acx cooler off one of these bad boys? im not really having temp issues, but part of me wants to do a repaste for good measure.
> 
> Is there a guide of sorts anywhere?


Removing the four spring screws around the GPU core will remove the cooler. That's all you need to do.


----------



## nick779

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> It's nice that my experimenting could be of use, it took me a while to find the one that oc's the best. Currently I'm just using 358.50 since it performs better for Killing Floor 2 + FleX PhysX.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Removing the four spring screws around the GPU core will remove the cooler. That's all you need to do.


Lol didnt realize it was that easy.


----------



## crazysoccerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazysoccerman*
> 
> Update:
> 
> It seems to be a hardware problem...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still getting random unrecoverable crashes. I'll switch the pcie slot and toggle the bios switch, but this reminds me a lot of when my 280x died. It's still under warranty so no biggie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> update 2:
> -switched pcie slots
> -windows installed some generic drivers
> -restarted
> 
> zero issues. not going to try to upgrade drivers again anytime soon. still have no idea what caused the problem.
> 
> update 3: issues upon booting. cannot even get to bios menu. after clearing cmos everything works perfectly. have to use reset pins that can only be accessed by removing gpu. at this point i'm suspecting my asrock z77 extreme4 is the problem. either reseating the gpu or resetting the mobo via pins temporarily fixes the problem until next boot.




fixed the problem. psu cables weren't fully plugged into the gpu.


----------



## Psalamos

I'm fairly new to overclocking and new to OCN, do these figure seem ok to you?





I tried to use the Skyn3t Bios for this too but I didn't see the BIOS version change at all in GPU-Z
Is this correct ?

Also, what recommendations do you have for watercooling this GPU (IChill GTX 780 Ti HerculeZ DHS 3Gb)

Thanks in advance


----------



## Drummer1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psalamos*
> 
> I'm fairly new to overclocking and new to OCN, do these figure seem ok to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to use the Skyn3t Bios for this too but I didn't see the BIOS version change at all in GPU-Z
> Is this correct ?
> 
> Also, what recommendations do you have for watercooling this GPU (IChill GTX 780 Ti HerculeZ DHS 3Gb)
> 
> Thanks in advance


If you load the bios into Keplar Bios Tweaker you will see the name change. You will also see the various overclocking programs behave differently with the new values in place.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1474548/kepler-bios-tweaker-1-27-basics-for-those-previous-users-who-want-to-know-what-it-means


----------



## Psalamos

Thanks Drummer,

So I need to use this tool and save the new bios rom before with I flash ?

As I say, I already had flashed., but it's not "taking"...here's what I mean..


----------



## Drummer1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psalamos*
> 
> Thanks Drummer,
> 
> So I need to use this tool and save the new bios rom before with I flash ?
> 
> As I say, I already had flashed., but it's not "taking"...here's what I mean..


You can use GPU-Z to pull your current BIOS and load it into KeplarTweaker just to see what you got in there for sure. What I can think of is you have not actually flashed the card. SHUT OFF AND UNINSTALL YOUR OVERCLOCKING SOFTWARE.

1)download Ez3Flash from page 1, put the extracted folder on your desktop.
2)Take your skynet bios (be sure its the right one for your card, I think you have the right one in the pic) and put it into the folder with ezflash stuff.
3)rename that bios you just put in there to x.rom.
4)double click the ezflash.bat file
5)choose option 3, then hit enter
6)If you are flashing a bios that the card thinks is not native, it may ask you if it is OK to over ride the protection. Just hit y. If not, next step
7)It will ask you if you want to flash, hit y
8)you should hear a single short beep, it will say that it is removing old bios, then flashing new one, represented by slowly appearing periods one by one for about 10 seconds. Flash window will dissappear when done.
9)close window, restart computer
10)reinstall your overclocking software. Keep in mind, software is not perfect, Only Guru II was able to steady the voltage for my Gigabyte card. Afterburner and Precision failed.
11)a safe bet is to use DDU to totally remove your graphics drivers and reinstall them again. I just did this in case.
12)Use GPU-z in order to run the small render program to get the clocks up, and use it to monitor the voltage.

The goal : your card is already running near the max that an air cooled 780ti usually runs. The difference is that you want a rock steady 1.212 voltage showing in GPU-z (dont always trust reading from the OC softwares) and you get rid of voltage drop when the card throttles when hitting max power. This is done by allowing allowing the card to go beyond the stock power envelope - which is around 250-300 watts usually. The skynet bios allows all the way up to 600 watts. These cards CAN pull that much if you push them on water cooling. Make sure you have adequate power supply. You are safe assuming that around 400-450 is the max you will likely pull on air. I increase my fan speeds over 60 degrees to keep it cool. Keep in mind that the usual max clock achieved is around 1250Mhz steady for the core, and maybe 7200-7400 on memory (effective). Core boost yields way better performance than the memory. Run Valley bench looped to test. Beware of furmark. Pushes too hard. Do all of this at your own risk!


----------



## Psalamos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drummer1976*
> 
> You can use GPU-Z to pull your current BIOS and load it into KeplarTweaker just to see what you got in there for sure. What I can think of is you have not actually flashed the card. SHUT OFF AND UNINSTALL YOUR OVERCLOCKING SOFTWARE.
> 
> 1)download Ez3Flash from page 1, put the extracted folder on your desktop.
> 2)Take your skynet bios (be sure its the right one for your card, I think you have the right one in the pic) and put it into the folder with ezflash stuff.
> 3)rename that bios you just put in there to x.rom.
> 4)double click the ezflash.bat file
> 5)choose option 3, then hit enter
> 6)If you are flashing a bios that the card thinks is not native, it may ask you if it is OK to over ride the protection. Just hit y. If not, next step
> 7)It will ask you if you want to flash, hit y
> 8)you should hear a single short beep, it will say that it is removing old bios, then flashing new one, represented by slowly appearing periods one by one for about 10 seconds. Flash window will dissappear when done.
> 9)close window, restart computer
> 10)reinstall your overclocking software. Keep in mind, software is not perfect, Only Guru II was able to steady the voltage for my Gigabyte card. Afterburner and Precision failed.
> 11)a safe bet is to use DDU to totally remove your graphics drivers and reinstall them again. I just did this in case.
> 12)Use GPU-z in order to run the small render program to get the clocks up, and use it to monitor the voltage.
> 
> The goal : your card is already running near the max that an air cooled 780ti usually runs. The difference is that you want a rock steady 1.212 voltage showing in GPU-z (dont always trust reading from the OC softwares) and you get rid of voltage drop when the card throttles when hitting max power. This is done by allowing allowing the card to go beyond the stock power envelope - which is around 250-300 watts usually. The skynet bios allows all the way up to 600 watts. These cards CAN pull that much if you push them on water cooling. Make sure you have adequate power supply. You are safe assuming that around 400-450 is the max you will likely pull on air. I increase my fan speeds over 60 degrees to keep it cool. Keep in mind that the usual max clock achieved is around 1250Mhz steady for the core, and maybe 7200-7400 on memory (effective). Core boost yields way better performance than the memory. Run Valley bench looped to test. Beware of furmark. Pushes too hard. Do all of this at your own risk!


Thanks Drummer!!
That was up and beyond the help I was expecting so early on in my membership...I appreciate it!!

I can follow that to the "T" with caution uppermost in my mind untill I can get this card under water (another topic I'm struggling with).

There was a key step I missed in all of that which, now that you've explained in detail, makes absolute sense now!

Again, thanks alot for the help and write up for me, I'll post my results as soon as I get them


----------



## arnavvr

@skyn3t There are 4 GTX 780Ti MSI Gaming BIOS'es. What are the difference between them.


----------



## Psalamos

Here's the latest from my attempts.

Any feedback is good feedback!!


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psalamos*
> 
> Here's the latest from my attempts.
> 
> Any feedback is good feedback!!


looks good, You could probably push the core a little higher. But don't oc the mem though, it doesn't do much but add heat for minimal gains outside of benches.









On a separate note my second 780 ti will be here tomorrow, I've already taken the H75 off the Gigabyte card so I can use it on the Zotac until I can scrounge up the $400+ for a custom gpu only loop.


----------



## toonaddict

I was having problems overclocking my gigabyte windforce 780ti on air after flashing with skyn3t bios using MSI Afterburner 4.1.1 but then I saw Drummer1976's post #16037 and followed the detailed instructions down to the letter.... it worked like a charm! Thank you Drummer1976!

But I must say that I am confused about certain variables when overclocking our graphics cards due to conficting advice from various sources::
1) Some advise that it is safe to simply max your power target/limit % slider all the way while others set the slider somewhere less. Does it make a difference? (I am on air capped at 1.21v)
2) TDP TDP TDP! Lots of iinterpretations as to what this is but I have gathered it is the maximum power at which your card can effectively dissipate the heat generated. Does "maximum power" refer to the core voltage, the power limit/target, both? What variables are used to determine the TDP% readout in the first place?? Is it okay for your TDP to be in the 9x% range when running Valley or is it preferable to be less???

My head has been swimming from information overload the past couple of weeks while researching to tweak my build, but I must say I am enjoying every bit of it. Thank you!


----------



## darwing

final scores for firestrike after overclocks never hit above 60 degrees on either of the GPU's with the waterblocs and config I made


----------



## Psalamos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> looks good, You could probably push the core a little higher. But don't oc the mem though, it doesn't do much but add heat for minimal gains outside of benches.


Thanks for the feedback DR4G00N









I've set the mem back to default values and added another 3 x 13's to the core, bringing me up to 1242 Mhz seems good so far but havn't tested it in game yet.
As for the power target, should I just leave that alone or should I be setting that too? (not entirely sure what it does hence I left it)


----------



## Drummer1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psalamos*
> 
> Here's the latest from my attempts.
> 
> Any feedback is good feedback!!


You can likely hit about 1250 core, and forget the memory overclock. You *might* get a frame out of it. Be sure to set a custom fan step, for me I like to crank up to 80% when I hit 60 degrees, and 100% at 70 degrees. Dont care about the sound. Rather protect the card. It look like you didnt add and power limit, crank that baby up all the way. You are limited to the 1.212 volts - that is your hard number. Just let the card draw whatever it wants to run, as long as you have the power and mobo to handle it. Right now when you hit the 300 watt tdp (thats the 100% mark on the slider in skynet bios) your card will throttle. Open up its tdp, get the fans going, and run Valley bench. That renderer in GPUz is useless except to just get the clocks up.


----------



## Drummer1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toonaddict*
> 
> I was having problems overclocking my gigabyte windforce 780ti on air after flashing with skyn3t bios using MSI Afterburner 4.1.1 but then I saw Drummer1976's post #16037 and followed the detailed instructions down to the letter.... it worked like a charm! Thank you Drummer1976!
> 
> But I must say that I am confused about certain variables when overclocking our graphics cards due to conficting advice from various sources::
> 1) Some advise that it is safe to simply max your power target/limit % slider all the way while others set the slider somewhere less. Does it make a difference? (I am on air capped at 1.21v)
> 2) TDP TDP TDP! Lots of iinterpretations as to what this is but I have gathered it is the maximum power at which your card can effectively dissipate the heat generated. Does "maximum power" refer to the core voltage, the power limit/target, both? What variables are used to determine the TDP% readout in the first place?? Is it okay for your TDP to be in the 9x% range when running Valley or is it preferable to be less???
> 
> My head has been swimming from information overload the past couple of weeks while researching to tweak my build, but I must say I am enjoying every bit of it. Thank you!


Just max out your power slider, that is what raises TDP ceiling in WATTS. Your hard limit is the 1.212 volts. Let the card take what it wants in watts as long as you have power and mobo to do it. Just beware running furmark, it will draw a LOT. 1.212 volts should provide a stable core ~1250 on average. With the throttling gone, and no boost, you can run a solit 1.212 volts and 1250 core, crank up those fans a bit too and dont let all the other stuff bother you. Theres not much more to know than that. Guru II is you best bet for that card. PX and AB just dont play nice with it.


----------



## Drummer1976

Can someone tell me why I simply cant flash 1250 core with all the other stuff in skynets bios and not bother using OC software? It seems (the driver?) blocks that? Im not sure, but I wish I could just flash my top stable overclock and say goodbye to OC softwares which are buggy as hell anyway.

I have tried it a few ways - bumping skynets core, and editing my own native bios, but when I reboot the card just wants to go to default values. Wont just run at 1250 on its own.


----------



## Psalamos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drummer1976*
> 
> You can likely hit about 1250 core, and forget the memory overclock. You *might* get a frame out of it. Be sure to set a custom fan step, for me I like to crank up to 80% when I hit 60 degrees, and 100% at 70 degrees. Dont care about the sound. Rather protect the card. It look like you didnt add and power limit, crank that baby up all the way. You are limited to the 1.212 volts - that is your hard number. Just let the card draw whatever it wants to run, as long as you have the power and mobo to handle it. Right now when you hit the 300 watt tdp (thats the 100% mark on the slider in skynet bios) your card will throttle. Open up its tdp, get the fans going, and run Valley bench. That renderer in GPUz is useless except to just get the clocks up.


Thanks again for a brilliant explanation!
I understand fully what the power target is about now









I can set 1254.5 (1255) according to the +13 chart and go from there. I've reset the memory clock back down to it's default.
I'm limited on power due to my PSU being only 500W so I guess I have a new addition to my already growing shopping list!!
Motherboard is Asus Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 that should be fine to handle power I think, so it's really down to the PSU.
I have my fans set up to 60% at 50C, 80% at 60C and 100% at 70C already, based on your previous advice (thanks again).

I'll be taking a look at Corsair RM series PSU's when I get home from work today.

On that note, time to get my "driving coffee" done and get on the road, laters !!


----------



## Drummer1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psalamos*
> 
> Thanks again for a brilliant explanation!
> I understand fully what the power target is about now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can set 1254.5 (1255) according to the +13 chart and go from there. I've reset the memory clock back down to it's default.
> I'm limited on power due to my PSU being only 500W so I guess I have a new addition to my already growing shopping list!!
> Motherboard is Asus Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 that should be fine to handle power I think, so it's really down to the PSU.
> I have my fans set up to 60% at 50C, 80% at 60C and 100% at 70C already, based on your previous advice (thanks again).
> 
> I'll be taking a look at Corsair RM series PSU's when I get home from work today.
> 
> On that note, time to get my "driving coffee" done and get on the road, laters !!


500w is too low. wait for a 750 + pwr in order to not fry ****. \This cardcan pull 400w plus


----------



## Drummer1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psalamos*
> 
> Thanks again for a brilliant explanation!
> I understand fully what the power target is about now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can set 1254.5 (1255) according to the +13 chart and go from there. I've reset the memory clock back down to it's default.
> I'm limited on power due to my PSU being only 500W so I guess I have a new addition to my already growing shopping list!!
> Motherboard is Asus Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 that should be fine to handle power I think, so it's really down to the PSU.
> I have my fans set up to 60% at 50C, 80% at 60C and 100% at 70C already, based on your previous advice (thanks again).
> 
> I'll be taking a look at Corsair RM series PSU's when I get home from work today.
> 
> On that note, time to get my "driving coffee" done and get on the road, laters !!


Also i tried to put the high clock right in the flash... so I didnt have to use Guru. Didnt work. Card wont clock up to 1250 on just a flash. Seems to just go to default clocks if I do it. I want to just flash it and forget about the OC software!


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> final scores for firestrike after overclocks never hit above 60 degrees on either of the GPU's with the waterblocs and config I made


You may be able to push them a bit further: Click


----------



## darwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> You may be able to push them a bit further: Click


we had some issues with windows 10 and keeping things stable, we are at 1.2v and unfortunately as explained in the video our GPU's were different clock speeds and our AMP edition overclocked GPU actually was the bottle next of the two cards, even though the reference 780TI was being OC'd more.

I didn't even realize you could tell how your silicon Asic score right from GPUZ,


----------



## TONSCHUH

Did you try to apply the soft-volt-mod yet, to be able to unlock 1.3V ?


----------



## vilius572

You can do better than that @darwing! I use one 780ti and this is my score with daily clocks http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5684857


----------



## DR4G00N

My second 780 Ti came in today (top one),



Firestrike @ 1162/1162MHz -- 1.2V/1.162V
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6323357

The zotac hit's the 106% power limit pretty fast and it throttles both the cards a bit. So I'll be flashing Skyn3t's bios onto it later.

Edit: I flashed the bios but the default voltage is only 1.10V and not 1.212V like it's set in the bios. Any suggestions?


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> My second 780 Ti came in today (top one),
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firestrike @ 1162/1162MHz -- 1.2V/1.162V
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6323357
> 
> The zotac hit's the 106% power limit pretty fast and it throttles both the cards a bit. So I'll be flashing Skyn3t's bios onto it later.
> 
> Edit: I flashed the bios but the default voltage is only 1.10V and not 1.212V like it's set in the bios. Any suggestions?


Try using PX?

skyn3t EVGA bios flashed to both the Zotac and EVGA reference card:


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Try using PX?
> 
> skyn3t EVGA bios flashed to both the Zotac and EVGA reference card:


Yeah, I'm going to try that later. Right now afterburner says the voltage is only 0.975V under load lol.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Yeah, I'm going to try that later. Right now afterburner says the voltage is only 0.975V under load lol.


I used to use Afterburner all the time, before the 780Ti came along, it's too bad non-MSI 780 Ti's won't play well with it.
Congrats on getting the Zotac card for some SLI action.


----------



## ciaran 2110

what would be the highest clock speed stable if your to flash the bios and run the cards on air


----------



## DR4G00N

Using Precision X fixed it, it now shows the full 1.212V just fine.

Edit: quick firestrike run @ 1205MHz 1.212V
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6327923

The cpu is now the bottleneck so I'll have to bump the freq up by a couple hundred more MHz.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Using Precision X fixed it, it now shows the full 1.212V just fine.
> 
> Edit: quick firestrike run @ 1205MHz 1.212V
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6327923
> 
> The cpu is now the bottleneck so I'll have to bump the freq up by a couple hundred more MHz.


That's about 500 points higher than I have managed on firestrike.
Nice Xeon cpu, plenty of power for the Ti's.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> That's about 500 points higher than I have managed on firestrike.
> Nice Xeon cpu, plenty of power for the Ti's.


It's a great cpu for heavily multithreaded tasks but it falls short in 1-4 core tasks.

Here's another run with the cpu @ 4.2GHz and the cards at 1225MHz/1750MHz
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6335827

453 points higher, mostly from the cpu. @ 4.5GHz it puts out around 15000 physics score, which I will try later.

Edit: Precision X won't let me change the voltage on my gigabyte card so it's always at 1.212V, I'm going to give oc guru II a try for awhile as it lets me change the voltage on both.


----------



## Gadgeteer

Hello guys!
Any 1 tried flashing Gigabyte 780ti OC 3 Fans [*]80.80.34.00.3E to Gigabyte 780ti *GHZ Edition
*
Will it work? Is it risky? I think my Videocard doesn't have dual bios right?

Currently I can't even change voltage... Neither Burner nor Precision affects it as GPU-Z reports.


----------



## Drummer1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadgeteer*
> 
> Hello guys!
> Any 1 tried flashing Gigabyte 780ti OC 3 Fans [*]80.80.34.00.3E to Gigabyte 780ti *GHZ Edition
> *
> Will it work? Is it risky? I think my Videocard doesn't have dual bios right?
> 
> Currently I can't even change voltage... Neither Burner nor Precision affects it as GPU-Z reports.


You can flash that ROM to any of the 3 WF3 gigabyte cards, and it will get you more TDP, 1085 base clock, boost cancel and 1.212 volts. It does not play well with Precision or Afterburner for me. I have the WF3 edition (not OC or GHZ) and Sky's ROM is based on the OC version. Works fine for me but I ended up prefering to make my own ROM with Kepler Tweaker. I also found that if you just flash Sky's bios, use Guru II for your OC and it will be a lot more stable, and rock solid 1.212v. You should be able to get around 1250 constant on the overclock with the 150% TDP and 1.212v. Some can push a little higher. I artifact at about 1305 core. Crank up those fans a bit too, keep her cool!


----------



## Drummer1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Using Precision X fixed it, it now shows the full 1.212V just fine.
> 
> Edit: quick firestrike run @ 1205MHz 1.212V
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6327923
> 
> The cpu is now the bottleneck so I'll have to bump the freq up by a couple hundred more MHz.


Funny how PX wont play nice with my card at all, wont raise volts as reported with GPU-Z sensors. I never trust what the OC program reports because they LIE!! The only OC program that actually does it for me is GURU II.


----------



## Gadgeteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drummer1976*
> 
> You can flash that ROM to any of the 3 WF3 gigabyte cards, and it will get you more TDP, 1085 base clock, boost cancel and 1.212 volts.
> Works fine for me but I ended up prefering to make my own ROM with Kepler Tweak


Thanks for the tips man!
I already have 1085 base clock. It's standard for GHz Edition,
it boosts to 1150 as written on the box, but the real boost is more like 1202-1215.
it would have been 1228, but i only have average ASIC=65%

The card rocks, but it's unstable in the long run
You can find dozens of reviews with ppl having problems.
I thought MSI After OR precision OR oc guru would help, but none can change the voltage.
i tried 5 or six types of drivers, clean DDU uninstall, from 347.25 and up
Some are more stabel. Some are less. But none are 100% solid

gigabyte780tighz.zip 134k .zip file


can you take a look at the bios via Kepler utility
is it bad?


----------



## Gadgeteer

What I see
- all voltages are the same as in OC Version
BUT clocks are always 65 mhz higher
also I don't understand why power limit is 310W instead of 350w


----------



## Drummer1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadgeteer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I see
> - all voltages are the same as in OC Version
> BUT clocks are always 65 mhz higher
> also I don't understand why power limit is 310W instead of 350w


Quite honestly Gigabyte had a lot of trouble with the overclocked WF3 series with bad memory, poor overclocks and thermal paste issues. The heatsinks are awesome and if the paste is good, you should be ok. Your ASIC score is low. My card is the 3rd iteration of WF3, and they played it safe with stock level clocks and max boost topping out at 1202. However, my card is 74 ASIC, and so I use the OC or GHZ bios (either mod my own or use Skynet) and with 1.212 rocking steady the card can stay humming along at 1255 and not break a sweat with the fans bumped a bit. I wouldnt get too caught up in the differences in the stock bios - once you set the voltage steady and open up the TDP to say, 500 watts, you can find out where the core will max out. I am guessing that 1200 will be safe and fine with your card. Getting to 1300 wont even make that much performance difference. A rock steady 1200 (no memory OC, not worth it) is very fast and no throttling/bouncing voltages/clocks.


----------



## TONSCHUH

My Gigabyte GTX780-Ti-GHZ-Edition-3GB: Click

My ASIC's: 66.8% + 76.6%

Here are my old scores:

18312

18319

My Stock-Bios:

GK110.zip 135k .zip file


skyn3t-Bios:

780TiGHZedition.zip 135k .zip file


skyn3t-Bios with further increased TDP:

780TiGHZedition.zip 135k .zip file


----------



## Gadgeteer

Whoa *TONSCHUH*, thanks! +rep
So there IS ghz edition by skyn3t after all...

The last but not the least... Any1 burned the vBIOS from under Win 10? Which app should I use?


----------



## Drummer1976

FINALLY!

I found out how to OC without having to use any overclocking software... this is not just a vbios unlock, its making your bios all you need to run your overclock. Thanks to a thread over on Quebec Overclock, this guys delves into the nuts and bolts of how to get around GPU Boost 2.0 throttling and set up your Bios in order to get a steady 1.212v, high TDP, find and set your max stable overclock and just set it into the vbios. Here is the thread :

http://overcloqc.com/threads/2921-English-THROTTLE-YOUR-KEPLER-S-GPU-BOOST-2-0-vBios-Unlocking-Overclocking-Guide

and I attached my Gigabyte WF3 bios (based on the stock GHZ bios, which has a larger boost table) that I flashed to my WF3 model card and tested it.. without PX, AB, or GURU etc and it holding fine. They ONLY issue I see is temps - there is no real good fan curve control on the Kepler Tweaker, maybe maxwell tweaker would work for that, but you could use a software fan control to get a more aggressive curve for cooling. ALWAYS MONITOR TEMPS WHEN TESTING!! Use at your own risk.

x.zip 134k .zip file


----------



## Drummer1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> My Gigabyte GTX780-Ti-GHZ-Edition-3GB: Click
> 
> My ASIC's: 66.8% + 76.6%
> 
> Here are my old scores:
> 
> 18312
> 
> 18319
> 
> My Stock-Bios:
> 
> GK110.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> 
> skyn3t-Bios:
> 
> 780TiGHZedition.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> 
> skyn3t-Bios with further increased TDP:
> 
> 780TiGHZedition.zip 135k .zip file


Why doesnt Sky put the GHZ version on the first page? I looked at them they look good. Funny in some of the Sky bioses the p00 slot in voltages are left stock. That is one of a few things I had to change in order to run my overclock without any software OC.


----------



## Drummer1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadgeteer*
> 
> Whoa *TONSCHUH*, thanks! +rep
> So there IS ghz edition by skyn3t after all...
> 
> The last but not the least... Any1 burned the vBIOS from under Win 10? Which app should I use?


go back a few posts and see the post I gave step by step to flash with Sky's e-z bios thingy


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drummer1976*
> 
> Why doesnt Sky put the GHZ version on the first page? I looked at them they look good. Funny in some of the Sky bioses the p00 slot in voltages are left stock. That is one of a few things I had to change in order to run my overclock without any software OC.


I don't know, but it was easier for me to find the files on my HDD, than to search through this thread to find it again.

I got my Voltages unlocked via the instructions from here: Click

Max. Stable-OC: Click


----------



## Drummer1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> I don't know, but it was easier for me to find the files on my HDD, than to search through this thread to find it again.
> 
> I got my Voltages unlocked via the instructions from here: Click
> 
> Max. Stable-OC: Click


I am assuming you have to use AB or PX to achieve the over volting past 1.212v? Wish there was a way to just do it in the vBios and be done with it. I'd set that at 1.3 and find my max core and be done with it. As of now, I can use a straight up vbios to clock at 1.212 and 1250/7400 stable @ 60 degrees. Maybe if I get time to fiddle I'll play with the AB mod.

EDIT : problem with that old thread is you have to dig through tons of posts to get to what is needed for the 780 ti. At the end of the thread it says that AB 4.1.1 has the softmod built in and just needing the LLC after that. Some people still claim their 780 ti is voltage locked after trying the mod, some don't, so it gets a little confusing. What version of AB and what steps exactly did you use to get the voltage mod working on your Gigabyte cards? Thnx in advance!


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drummer1976*
> 
> I am assuming you have to use AB or PX to achieve the over volting past 1.212v? Wish there was a way to just do it in the vBios and be done with it. I'd set that at 1.3 and find my max core and be done with it. As of now, I can use a straight up vbios to clock at 1.212 and 1250/7400 stable @ 60 degrees. Maybe if I get time to fiddle I'll play with the AB mod.
> 
> EDIT : problem with that old thread is you have to dig through tons of posts to get to what is needed for the 780 ti. At the end of the thread it says that AB 4.1.1 has the softmod built in and just needing the LLC after that. Some people still claim their 780 ti is voltage locked after trying the mod, some don't, so it gets a little confusing. What version of AB and what steps exactly did you use to get the voltage mod working on your Gigabyte cards? Thnx in advance!


I used the old AB 3 Beta 18 (http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/msi-afterburner-beta-download.html) and changed my System-Date back to January 2014 I think.

After the Soft-Volt-Mod I was able to use the latest PX (Overvoltage + Overboost + KBoost activated and Voltage-Slider maxed-out) to set the Overvoltage and Overclock.

That was the only way for me, because you can't lock-in the voltage without an OC-Tool.

It's also important that you remove any previous OC before you do the volt-mod etc. and that you have later-on only 1 OC-Tool installed (in my case PX after removing AB).


----------



## Steeps5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drummer1976*
> 
> FINALLY!
> 
> I found out how to OC without having to use any overclocking software... this is not just a vbios unlock, its making your bios all you need to run your overclock. Thanks to a thread over on Quebec Overclock, this guys delves into the nuts and bolts of how to get around GPU Boost 2.0 throttling and set up your Bios in order to get a steady 1.212v, high TDP, find and set your max stable overclock and just set it into the vbios. Here is the thread :
> 
> http://overcloqc.com/threads/2921-English-THROTTLE-YOUR-KEPLER-S-GPU-BOOST-2-0-vBios-Unlocking-Overclocking-Guide


Can anyone else vouch for this method?

I like the idea of having an overclock that does not throttle, but I am noob to overclocking graphics cards.


----------



## UnstableLobster

Hi guys, new to the forum and gpu overclocking,
I have tried the "Throttle" metod and seems to be working fine, overclocked the core to 1150mhz @1.1870v (I can problaby lower the voltage by a bit).
Can anyone take a look at my bios? As I said this is my first time gpu overclocking and I dont want to burn my 780ti.

WF3.zip 135k .zip file


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnstableLobster*
> 
> Hi guys, new to the forum and gpu overclocking,
> I have tried the "Throttle" metod and seems to be working fine, overclocked the core to 1150mhz @1.1870v (I can problaby lower the voltage by a bit).
> Can anyone take a look at my bios? As I said this is my first time gpu overclocking and I dont want to burn my 780ti.
> 
> WF3.zip 135k .zip file


It looks fine.







Though you could lower the voltage a tad, I run my WF3 OC @ 1150MHz 1.162V for 24/7 use on air.


----------



## UnstableLobster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> It looks fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though you could lower the voltage a tad, I run my WF3 OC @ 1150MHz 1.162V for 24/7 use on air.


Thanks, now I am running @1.162v and seems stable







, i wonder if I could go any lower. Pretty happy with the results so far, still hitting 70ºC at full load though, but i guess that is OK.


----------



## Drummer1976

`
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnstableLobster*
> 
> Thanks, now I am running @1.162v and seems stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , i wonder if I could go any lower. Pretty happy with the results so far, still hitting 70ºC at full load though, but i guess that is OK.


Bump your fans a little at 50 and 60 degrees it will help keep you down.


----------



## Drummer1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnstableLobster*
> 
> Hi guys, new to the forum and gpu overclocking,
> I have tried the "Throttle" metod and seems to be working fine, overclocked the core to 1150mhz @1.1870v (I can problaby lower the voltage by a bit).
> Can anyone take a look at my bios? As I said this is my first time gpu overclocking and I dont want to burn my 780ti.
> 
> WF3.zip 135k .zip file


I second that. Looks like you went with the no-OC software method. Works great eh?


----------



## Drummer1976

Dragoon - Im guessing you used the old AB get the volt mod to work? Had to set your clock or use that rundate thingy to get it to install and run?


----------



## UnstableLobster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drummer1976*
> 
> `
> Bump your fans a little at 50 and 60 degrees it will help keep you down.


With stock bios fans where at 50% 70ºC ([email protected]) but i was getting VRel warnings in GPU-Z, now fans are set to 70% at 60ºC ([email protected]) and i get to 65ºC easily playing GTA V. How is that bumping the fans by a ~20% results in only a 5ºC decrease? Maybe is just a hot chip or faulty thermal paste.


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnstableLobster*
> 
> With stock bios fans where at 50% 70ºC ([email protected]) but i was getting VRel warnings in GPU-Z, now fans are set to 70% at 60ºC ([email protected]) and i get to 65ºC easily playing GTA V. How is that bumping the fans by a ~20% results in only a 5ºC decrease? Maybe is just a hot chip or faulty thermal paste.


It could just be that the temps in the case are a bit warm, better cooling just means less difference between the temp of the air entering the cooler and the temp the core reaches, it's always relative.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drummer1976*
> 
> Dragoon - Im guessing you used the old AB get the volt mod to work? Had to set your clock or use that rundate thingy to get it to install and run?


I just used 4.1.1, it worked from what I could tell.


----------



## Drummer1976

When I tried to run 4.1.1, it would tell me the voltage I wanted but GPU-z said 1.212. I could not get it to go higher no matter what. Not sure what I am doing wrong but AB doesn't need the soft mod for 4.1.1 so I did the LLC and tried... no luck.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drummer1976*
> 
> When I tried to run 4.1.1, it would tell me the voltage I wanted but GPU-z said 1.212. I could not get it to go higher no matter what. Not sure what I am doing wrong but AB doesn't need the soft mod for 4.1.1 so I did the LLC and tried... no luck.


The core voltage reading will not go over 1.212V, you need to look at the VRM voltage to see the correct volts.

Ex. AIDA 64
GPU Core: 1.212V
GPU VRM: 1.25V


----------



## DR4G00N

Perhaps the reason I could not adjust the voltage of my gigabyte card in PX was because of the voltages I had set in the bios, 1250mV (MIn) - 1312mV (Max) (Didn't make any difference BTW). Now that I've lowered it to 1162mV (Min & Max) in the bios I can adjust between 0.925V-1.162V in PX just fine.


----------



## Drummer1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> The core voltage reading will not go over 1.212V, you need to look at the VRM voltage to see the correct volts.
> 
> Ex. AIDA 64
> GPU Core: 1.212V
> GPU VRM: 1.25V


Oh, thats something I havent learned then. Gotta look at what VRM is...


----------



## PersianOverClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> The core voltage reading will not go over 1.212V, you need to look at the VRM voltage to see the correct volts.
> 
> Ex. AIDA 64
> GPU Core: 1.212V
> GPU VRM: 1.25V


I Use MSI AfterBurner 4.1.1 with ASUS GTX 780 Ti DirectCU II OC .

in my profile directory I add following line to VEN_10DE&DEV_100A&SUBSYS_849E1043&REV_A1&BUS_1&DEV_0&FN_0.cfg : (for my card it's abit different as mentioned in first posts of topic .)

[Settings]
VDDC_Generic_Detection = 0
VDDC_CHL8318_Detection = 44h

it helped me unlock voltage to 1.3 V .
I checked with GPU-Z.0.8.6 and AIDA64 Extreme and both show it as :

GPU-Z VDDC : 1.293 V
AIDA64 GPU VRM: 1.293 V

So As you can see I can unlock voltage with AB 4.1.1 and voltage in both GPU-Z and AIDA64 are same .

Anyway I'm new in GPU overclocking and I have some problem in overclocking my card and have some question :

1. First of all can anyone who have experience in GPU overclocking and and have good successful 780ti overclocking post screenshot of his Afterburner setting and General tab .I want to config Afterburner setting correctly as first step .

2. If anyone have ASUS GTX 780 Ti DirectCU II OC card then can you tell me what is your max Core clock and Memory clock that you can have stable overclock ?Also please give me screenshot of your AfterBurner main page and setting too .Also which Bios file do you use and what is your card min and max temp ?

At the moment I use skyn3t-Ti-DCUII-OC.rom Bios and here are KeplerBiosTweaker_1.27 screenshots :


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PersianOverClocker*
> 
> I Use MSI AfterBurner 4.1.1 with ASUS GTX 780 Ti DirectCU II OC .
> 
> in my profile directory I add following line to VEN_10DE&DEV_100A&SUBSYS_849E1043&REV_A1&BUS_1&DEV_0&FN_0.cfg : (for my card it's abit different as mentioned in first posts of topic .)
> 
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection = 0
> VDDC_CHL8318_Detection = 44h
> 
> it helped me unlock voltage to 1.3 V .
> I checked with GPU-Z.0.8.6 and AIDA64 Extreme and both show it as :
> 
> GPU-Z VDDC : 1.293 V
> AIDA64 GPU VRM: 1.293 V
> 
> So As you can see I can unlock voltage with AB 4.1.1 and voltage in both GPU-Z and AIDA64 are same .
> 
> Anyway I'm new in GPU overclocking and I have some problem in overclocking my card and have some question :
> 
> 1. First of all can anyone who have experience in GPU overclocking and and have good successful 780ti overclocking post screenshot of his Afterburner setting and General tab .I want to config Afterburner setting correctly as first step .
> 
> 2. If anyone have ASUS GTX 780 Ti DirectCU II OC card then can you tell me what is your max Core clock and Memory clock that you can have stable overclock ?Also please give me screenshot of your AfterBurner main page and setting too .Also which Bios file do you use and what is your card min and max temp ?
> 
> At the moment I use skyn3t-Ti-DCUII-OC.rom Bios and here are KeplerBiosTweaker_1.27 screenshots :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That card uses a different voltage controller (the CHL8318 instead of the NCP4206), which is why it shows the proper voltage.


----------



## UnstableLobster

This was posted by Drummer http://overcloqc.com/threads/2921-English-THROTTLE-YOUR-KEPLER-S-GPU-BOOST-2-0-vBios-Unlocking-Overclocking-Guide
This was my first time at gpu overclocking and i had no problems. For core clock speed and voltage i took the ones i was getting with gpu boost before throttling.
Never tried software OC, I prefere to get rid of gpu boost.


----------



## PersianOverClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnstableLobster*
> 
> This was posted by Drummer http://overcloqc.com/threads/2921-English-THROTTLE-YOUR-KEPLER-S-GPU-BOOST-2-0-vBios-Unlocking-Overclocking-Guide
> This was my first time at gpu overclocking and i had no problems. For core clock speed and voltage i took the ones i was getting with gpu boost before throttling.
> Never tried software OC, I prefere to get rid of gpu boost.


I already read that post .
The problem is that first I should be able to have max stable overclock and then make it permanent via editing bios .
First I want to be able to overclock my card using Afterburner and EVGA PrecisionX 16 and then using those numbers in editing Bios .

Can someone who have good overclock post screenshot of his Afterburner setting General Tab for me ?
Also tell me what is your max stable overclocked core and memory clock (Prefer GPU-Z screenshot) and your card model.)

Also give me screenshot from your Afterburner main page and GPU-z Sensor page .


----------



## PersianOverClocker

Hi Guys ,
I think I hit the wall in overclocking my core and memory and I need some help and advise .

I use MSI AfterBurner 4.1.1 with ASUS GTX 780 Ti DirectCU II OC and be able to unlocked voltage to 1.3

I also use skyn3t-Ti-DCUII-OC.rom Bios but I made some modification to it based of following topic :

http://overcloqc.com/threads/2921-English-THROTTLE-YOUR-KEPLER-S-GPU-BOOST-2-0-vBios-Unlocking-Overclocking-Guide

At the moment I managed to have stable core and memory overclock as following :





Here are my AfterBurner 4.1.1 setting :




Also here are my bios setting from KeplerBiosTweaker_1.27 :










Please check my photos and setting and tell me is there any way that I can be able to achieve better core clock ?

I Also have problem with overclocking memory clock .I see many user post 2000 MHz for memory clock but I can only overclock my memory to 1878Mhz .please tell me what should I do and which setting I should change to be able to achieve higher memory overclock .

I also have question about AfterBurner setting page .in front of unlock voltage cpntrol there is combo box .it include :

Reference Design
Standard MSI
Extended MSI

Please tell me which one I should choose and what are differences .


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PersianOverClocker*
> 
> Hi Guys ,
> I think I hit the wall in overclocking my core and memory and I need some help and advise .
> 
> I use MSI AfterBurner 4.1.1 with ASUS GTX 780 Ti DirectCU II OC and be able to unlocked voltage to 1.3
> 
> I also use skyn3t-Ti-DCUII-OC.rom Bios but I made some modification to it based of following topic :
> 
> http://overcloqc.com/threads/2921-English-THROTTLE-YOUR-KEPLER-S-GPU-BOOST-2-0-vBios-Unlocking-Overclocking-Guide
> 
> At the moment I managed to have stable core and memory overclock as following :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my AfterBurner 4.1.1 setting :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also here are my bios setting from KeplerBiosTweaker_1.27 :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please check my photos and setting and tell me is there any way that I can be able to achieve better core clock ?
> 
> I Also have problem with overclocking memory clock .I see many user post 2000 MHz for memory clock but I can only overclock my memory to 1878Mhz .please tell me what should I do and which setting I should change to be able to achieve higher memory overclock .
> 
> I also have question about AfterBurner setting page .in front of unlock voltage cpntrol there is combo box .it include :
> 
> Reference Design
> Standard MSI
> Extended MSI
> 
> Please tell me which one I should choose and what are differences .


Those clocks are about average for overclocks on the 780 Ti, it's all really luck of the draw though. The only real way to increase your oc once you hit the max is to use more voltage. Using better cooling also helps some.

Everything looks good to me in the bios and afterburner though.









As for the "Unlock Voltage Control" drop-down settings, it doesn't matter, it's only for MSI cards so you can use higher volts on their stock bios AFAIK.


----------



## PersianOverClocker

I just find something strange and I want you guys to check it for me about GPU Core voltage .

Please check my post #16095
As you can see in my KeplerBiosTweaker photos my card max voltage in load is 1212.5 mV

please check following photo :



Core voltage in AfterBurner = 1300 mV
GPU Core in AIDA64 Extreme = 0.900 V
GPU voltages in CPUID HWMonitor = 0.900 V
VDDC in GPU-Z = 1.293

when I run render test in GPU-Z and my GPU load become 99% then the above numbers changed as followings :

GPU Core in AIDA64 Extreme = 1.212 V
GPU voltages in CPUID HWMonitor = 1.212 V
VDDC in GPU-Z = very strage it change every second from min -440.50 V to Max 136.0 V (I don't know why it play and show incorrect VDDC .any comment and help on this is welcome .

it means that my card max voltage is set to 1.212 V as it was set in Bios and you can see in my KeplerBiosTweaker photos .

Now I try to increase the voltage so I changed all voltage setting from 1.212 V to 1.275 V in KeplerBiosTweaker and then flash my Bios with new one .as you can see setting in following photos :





I also uninstall Nvidia driver and reinstall it again .

The problem is now again in GPU load my max voltage is 1.212 V like before and it didn't change .

What should I do and How can I increase this voltage so I can be able to achieve higher overclock ????


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PersianOverClocker*
> 
> I just find something strange and I want you guys to check it for me about GPU Core voltage .
> 
> Please check my post #16095
> As you can see in my KeplerBiosTweaker photos my card max voltage in load is 1212.5 mV
> 
> please check following photo :
> 
> 
> 
> Core voltage in AfterBurner = 1300 mV
> GPU Core in AIDA64 Extreme = 0.900 V
> GPU voltages in CPUID HWMonitor = 0.900 V
> VDDC in GPU-Z = 1.293
> 
> when I run render test in GPU-Z and my GPU load become 99% then the above numbers changed as followings :
> 
> GPU Core in AIDA64 Extreme = 1.212 V
> GPU voltages in CPUID HWMonitor = 1.212 V
> VDDC in GPU-Z = very strage it change every second from min -440.50 V to Max 136.0 V (I don't know why it play and show incorrect VDDC .any comment and help on this is welcome .
> 
> it means that my card max voltage is set to 1.212 V as it was set in Bios and you can see in my KeplerBiosTweaker photos .
> 
> Now I try to increase the voltage so I changed all voltage setting from 1.212 V to 1.275 V in KeplerBiosTweaker and then flash my Bios with new one .as you can see setting in following photos :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also uninstall Nvidia driver and reinstall it again .
> 
> The problem is now again in GPU load my max voltage is 1.212 V like before and it didn't change .
> 
> What should I do and How can I increase this voltage so I can be able to achieve higher overclock ????


Afterburner & GPU-Z are displaying the correct voltage, The "Core voltage" readouts will only display a maximum of 1.212V but the VRM sensor will show the correct voltage.
Also, increasing the voltage past 1212.5mV in the bios does nothing.

As for the odd gpu-z voltage readings, software readings are inaccurate, this is good proof of that.


----------



## PersianOverClocker

Thanks for your replay.
you told me before "The only real way to increase your oc once you hit the max is to use more voltage. Using better cooling also helps some."

Please tell me how can I increase voltage to have better OC ??

At the moment I hit the wall as following :

GPU Clock = 1227 MHz
Memory Clock = 1878 MHz

As you said before above OC it an average OC .
I think my cooling is ok for now but I need more help on achieving Higher OC specially with Memory .


----------



## PersianOverClocker

OK I search over internet and find out I can't increase my card voltage more than 1.212 V unless doing Hard Volt mod which I'm not fan of that .

Now I want to know with current voltage what should I do to be able to have better OC on Core and specially on memory OC .

Here are my current OC :

GPU Clock = 1227 MHz
Memory Clock = 1878 MHz

I believe 1878 MHz for memory is too low and I should be able to get around 2000 MHZ OC on memory .

Any help and advice are welcome .


----------



## UnstableLobster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PersianOverClocker*
> 
> OK I search over internet and find out I can't increase my card voltage more than 1.212 V unless doing Hard Volt mod which I'm not fan of that .
> 
> Now I want to know with current voltage what should I do to be able to have better OC on Core and specially on memory OC .
> 
> Here are my current OC :
> 
> GPU Clock = 1227 MHz
> Memory Clock = 1878 MHz
> 
> I believe 1878 MHz for memory is too low and I should be able to get around 2000 MHZ OC on memory .
> 
> Any help and advice are welcome .


If that is your maximun stable OC you wont be able to go any further without increasing voltages.


----------



## PersianOverClocker

The problem is that I'm new in overclocking GPU and graphic cards and I think maybe I made some mistake in setting or maybe I should change some setting to be able to achieve higher OC
I can see other users and websites OC memory to 2000 MHz


----------



## Drummer1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PersianOverClocker*
> 
> OK I search over internet and find out I can't increase my card voltage more than 1.212 V unless doing Hard Volt mod which I'm not fan of that .
> 
> Now I want to know with current voltage what should I do to be able to have better OC on Core and specially on memory OC .
> 
> Here are my current OC :
> 
> GPU Clock = 1227 MHz
> Memory Clock = 1878 MHz
> 
> I believe 1878 MHz for memory is too low and I should be able to get around 2000 MHZ OC on memory .
> 
> Any help and advice are welcome .


At 1.212, most of these cards top out at about 1200-1250. I would stick with 1200 locked in with throttle canceled (TDP at 450 watt minimum or GPU Boost will kick in) and the voltage table done like that thread from qc overclockers. Memory overclock gives little. Im at 7400 and 1257 at 60 degrees under stress and 80% fan.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drummer1976*
> 
> At 1.212, most of these cards top out at about 1200-1250. I would stick with 1200 locked in with throttle canceled (TDP at 450 watt minimum or GPU Boost will kick in) and the voltage table done like that thread from qc overclockers. Memory overclock gives little. Im at 7400 and 1257 at 60 degrees under stress and 80% fan.


Yeah, oc'ing the mem doesn't really do anything out side of benches tbh. I compared 6000MHz Vs. 8200MHz and the difference in games was only two or three fps maybe.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PersianOverClocker*
> 
> OK I search over internet and find out I can't increase my card voltage more than 1.212 V unless doing Hard Volt mod which I'm not fan of that .
> 
> Now I want to know with current voltage what should I do to be able to have better OC on Core and specially on memory OC .
> 
> Here are my current OC :
> 
> GPU Clock = 1227 MHz
> Memory Clock = 1878 MHz
> 
> I believe 1878 MHz for memory is too low and I should be able to get around 2000 MHZ OC on memory .
> 
> Any help and advice are welcome .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnstableLobster*
> 
> If that is your maximun stable OC you wont be able to go any further without increasing voltages.


OR lowering the temp...


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> OR lowering the temp...


OR that could be as far as you can go.. I have mine under a full cover waterblock and hit 41C max under load, can't quite get 1250 on the core stable with 1.212v..

Rock solid at 1202mhz 1.150v though in everything even gta5 and witcher 3 with 350w max limit, doesn't pull over 300w in either of them too.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> OR that could be as far as you can go.. I have mine under a full cover waterblock and hit 41C max under load, can't quite get 1250 on the core stable with 1.212v..
> 
> Rock solid at 1202mhz 1.150v though in everything even gta5 and witcher 3 with 350w max limit, doesn't pull over 300w in either of them too.


unless you're already doing extreme cooling, that would still scale with much lower temperature. Try at least lowering the temp by 20c more and see how it scales further up







Mine could still go up at about 3 notches by just letting 20F wind into my window. Obviously that's not something many people would do, just calling it out as temperature IS always a factor.


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> unless you're already doing extreme cooling, that would still scale with much lower temperature. Try at least lowering the temp by 20c more and see how it scales further up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine could still go up at about 3 notches by just letting 20F wind into my window. Obviously that's not something many people would do, just calling it out as temperature IS always a factor.


Doesn't mean it will scale well, or that spending a few extra hundred dollars on watercooling it will make a noticable difference in overclocking it. I dropped temps by 40C and only gained 2-3 13mhz steps at most.. the biggest benefit I saw was lower voltage necessary for the 1202mhz clock and lower power consumption by about 60W because it ran so much cooler. Sometimes the limit is more to do with how well the chip turned out when it was made than how much cooling you can throw at it.

It's stlll a 20% overclock on what was once the fastest single gpu card you could buy, it works rather well considering it's age.


----------



## UnstableLobster

After more testing I think Ive got my final OC settings, core [email protected] arround 63 C after few hours of GTA V. Is that temp OK? I like to keep temps as low as posible.
BTW Gpu boost sucks, befere i decided to OC it was boosting my core to [email protected] and temps were above 70.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> Doesn't mean it will scale well, or that spending a few extra hundred dollars on watercooling it will make a noticable difference in overclocking it. I dropped temps by 40C and only gained 2-3 13mhz steps at most.. the biggest benefit I saw was lower voltage necessary for the 1202mhz clock and lower power consumption by about 60W because it ran so much cooler. Sometimes the limit is more to do with how well the chip turned out when it was made than how much cooling you can throw at it.
> 
> It's stlll a 20% overclock on what was once the fastest single gpu card you could buy, it works rather well considering it's age.


I guess I would call that gain a progress, regardless how small it was. I was just trying to answer the Y/N rather than how much more you could get. The 2-3 steps you got is about the same ballpark I had on the same voltage/frequency. It scales more as you go up - at least on a few 780 ti's i've had. Then again, any gain isn't linear with temp and little temp delta doesn't really make much of a difference, unless we're talking about multiples of, say 20s C for instance. Think i recall someone saying it only takes water cooling to reach 1500mhz-ish yet didn't disclose the water temp...could be 40c or could be 5c. There's so much ambiguity in this world, esp when marketing people step in


----------



## OpaBollard

Hi All
I am a total noob when it comes to OverClocking have never done it before But want to give it a crack
I have been using Prescion X 16 to do a bit of tweaking
I was going up in GPU core speeds 10mhz at a time, using Heaven inbetween to see if I could see anything wrong. It was ok on +90 so went to +100 and it blackscreened come back looked sweet and blackscreened again So went down to +95 and still black screened I could see no bloobs of colour or stars ect Just black screened SO I ended up setting it at +85
I then set back to 0 and did mem clock offset got all way to +400 on that no worries and was told on a facey page No need to go higher So I have set it at +350mhz
Using OC Scanner x I got at default Score 1497 FPS 59.4 Min8/max73
at settings I think are ok  I got Score 1532 FPS60.8 Min29/max72
Temp was runing around 70-75c I added a custom curve
So sorry for all that but my question is Does that sound right what I have done and my settings and to get higher like I read thru this thread (sorry not read all 1611 pages) Do I need to add voltage or should I leave it as I dont really know what I am doing
Thanks in advance for any reply to help a old fella
Cheers Opa


----------



## OpaBollard

O well thread must be to old Or no one understands me LOL (that happens a lot)
I read a lot about Prescion X 16 being crap on this forumn So have unistalled that and got MSI Afterburner I still dont know what I am doing as afterburner has a Shader Clock slider as well and I cant link that to Core Clock as it wont let me Man It does a 47 year old mans head in


----------



## hwoverclkd

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OpaBollard*
> 
> Hi All
> I am a total noob when it comes to OverClocking have never done it before But want to give it a crack
> I have been using Prescion X 16 to do a bit of tweaking
> I was going up in GPU core speeds 10mhz at a time, using Heaven inbetween to see if I could see anything wrong. It was ok on +90 so went to +100 and it blackscreened come back looked sweet and blackscreened again So went down to +95 and still black screened I could see no bloobs of colour or stars ect Just black screened SO I ended up setting it at +85
> I then set back to 0 and did mem clock offset got all way to +400 on that no worries and was told on a facey page No need to go higher So I have set it at +350mhz
> Using OC Scanner x I got at default Score 1497 FPS 59.4 Min8/max73
> at settings I think are ok  I got Score 1532 FPS60.8 Min29/max72
> Temp was runing around 70-75c I added a custom curve
> So sorry for all that but my question is Does that sound right what I have done and my settings and to get higher like I read thru this thread (sorry not read all 1611 pages) Do I need to add voltage or should I leave it as I dont really know what I am doing
> Thanks in advance for any reply to help a old fella
> Cheers Opa






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OpaBollard*
> 
> O well thread must be to old Or no one understands me LOL (that happens a lot)
> I read a lot about Prescion X 16 being crap on this forumn So have unistalled that and got MSI Afterburner I still dont know what I am doing as afterburner has a Shader Clock slider as well and I cant link that to Core Clock as it wont let me Man It does a 47 year old mans head in


people might just be a little busy









so i'm not sure about PX16 being crappy but I know MSI AB being the typical favorite by many - myself included. I only use PX16 in overclocking my 780 Ti classy and MSI AB for all other cards.

Now for 780 Ti SC, i would modify the PT first by bumping the maximum up to, say, 300W-ish, leaving everything else as is and see how far it could go. 1.212 can be unlocked but in my experience it would just add more heat so I personally won't recommend it unless you have a good cooling system. Not sure how comfortable you are using/modifying a bios though and this is by no means a definitive guide.

Feel free to drag the voltage slider up in PX or AB, enter your desired clock (incrementally) everytime you get stable runs of your favorite benchmarking software or games. Just don't forget to increase the fan speed (or set an aggressive fan curve). If you want to see your overclock limits, try it out with your gpu clock first before overclocking your memory.

I would stay away from OC scanner as that's not a good stability test. Try unigine heaven, valley, 3dmark Firestrike or any game you typically play.


----------



## Drummer1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OpaBollard*
> 
> O well thread must be to old Or no one understands me LOL (that happens a lot)
> I read a lot about Prescion X 16 being crap on this forumn So have unistalled that and got MSI Afterburner I still dont know what I am doing as afterburner has a Shader Clock slider as well and I cant link that to Core Clock as it wont let me Man It does a 47 year old mans head in


You should list the maker and model of the card. It really matters. Not all OC software works with all cards, there are many variations. Often, you wont be able to adjust voltage with a software that doesnt play nice with your card. You should be using GPU-z to monitor the voltage among other things. In the end, you will likely just be happy getting the voltage to the natural max (1.212v) and perhaps bump your fan speed up 10% per level at 60 degrees and above. At that point, most cards run stable and cool anywhere from 1200-1250 core, forget the memory. Memory OC bears little gains. Once you know where your card is stable, I will see if I can make you a safe bios to flash that will lock in your overclock, get rid of Boost 2.0, run steady 1.212v. Remember to set Nvidia Control Panel, -> Manage 3d settings -> Global settings tab -> set power management to Prefer Maximum Performance.


----------



## OpaBollard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> people might just be a little busy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i'm not sure about PX16 being crappy but I know MSI AB being the typical favorite by many - myself included. I only use PX16 in overclocking my 780 Ti classy and MSI AB for all other cards.
> 
> Now for 780 Ti SC, i would modify the PT first by bumping the maximum up to, say, 300W-ish, leaving everything else as is and see how far it could go. 1.212 can be unlocked but in my experience it would just add more heat so I personally won't recommend it unless you have a good cooling system. Not sure how comfortable you are using/modifying a bios though and this is by no means a definitive guide.
> 
> Feel free to drag the voltage slider up in PX or AB, enter your desired clock (incrementally) everytime you get stable runs of your favorite benchmarking software or games. Just don't forget to increase the fan speed (or set an aggressive fan curve). If you want to see your overclock limits, try it out with your gpu clock first before overclocking your memory.
> 
> I would stay away from OC scanner as that's not a good stability test. Try unigine heaven, valley, 3dmark Firestrike or any game you typically play.


Sorry what you mean by PT?


----------



## OpaBollard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drummer1976*
> 
> You should list the maker and model of the card. It really matters. Not all OC software works with all cards, there are many variations. Often, you wont be able to adjust voltage with a software that doesnt play nice with your card. You should be using GPU-z to monitor the voltage among other things. In the end, you will likely just be happy getting the voltage to the natural max (1.212v) and perhaps bump your fan speed up 10% per level at 60 degrees and above. At that point, most cards run stable and cool anywhere from 1200-1250 core, forget the memory. Memory OC bears little gains. Once you know where your card is stable, I will see if I can make you a safe bios to flash that will lock in your overclock, get rid of Boost 2.0, run steady 1.212v. Remember to set Nvidia Control Panel, -> Manage 3d settings -> Global settings tab -> set power management to Prefer Maximum Performance.


Yeah voltage is what I am scared about lol
Is an EVGA GTX 780ti Superclocked 3gb
I will go check that setting but think I have that on all ready
I have been using heaven to check it out When I got to +90 gpu clock It blacksreened Why I have it set at +85 and +350 You right about mem I think I go way higher on that But as you all say no need
It runs at a stable 70-75c Playing games or Testing I run 3 fans Plus the 2 on my H100i
Again thanks very much I do get impatient sometimes I will endevour to not


----------



## OpaBollard

I just run heaven thru 1 of its loops With Afterburner Monitoring running he is a screenshot I hope it helps I am a noob LOL


----------



## OpaBollard

This is what Afterburner set on I actually set it with Prescion X16 But I uninstalled that I dont mind getting back I actually prefer the interface


----------



## OpaBollard

Well I gone back to Prescion X16 Just like it better I am a fool too I had the framerate target set at 60 When I was doing all my stuff I turned it off and Heaven crashes So I reset all sliders back to 0 Expet for Power Target I have that at 106% and Temp target 90c I dont have them linked and Priority is on Power So I did another benchtest in Heaven and got this So I am back to start and await Expert advice See I told yous I was a noob LOL


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OpaBollard*
> 
> Sorry what you mean by PT?


power target, but you might have figured it out by now. Your posted screenshots look ok


----------



## OpaBollard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> power target, but you might have figured it out by now. Your posted screenshots look ok


Thanks yeah max voltage was 1.187 Likes sitting on 1.175 Playing GTA V and yeah it come to me PT Power Target lol
I have that at 106% is as high as it goes
So know I just go thru it all again 10mhz at a time run heaven see if it crashes or blobs stars ect Is that right
Or should I up the voltage slider in Prescionx a litle and if so Overvoltage Overboost or Kboost do I highlight
Thanks again to all for helping me out I was told this a good site and my god it is


----------



## Drummer1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OpaBollard*
> 
> Thanks yeah max voltage was 1.187 Likes sitting on 1.175 Playing GTA V and yeah it come to me PT Power Target lol
> I have that at 106% is as high as it goes
> So know I just go thru it all again 10mhz at a time run heaven see if it crashes or blobs stars ect Is that right
> Or should I up the voltage slider in Prescionx a litle and if so Overvoltage Overboost or Kboost do I highlight
> Thanks again to all for helping me out I was told this a good site and my god it is


You should be using Precision X. You are very safe running it at 1.212v. You need to make the adjustment in Nvidia Control Panel I mentioned. Heat will not be a problem, bump your fans 10% at every interval except the lowest one. You have 2 choices : use PX to overclock, or use your bios to overclock. It can be done either way.

Using PX, use Kboost. It makes the card run at max safe voltage, like a bios edit can. Max out your voltage slider (+.75 i think). Max out your Power Limit (+106% I think) . Power limit is what will throttle your card down should the card attempt to draw too much power. Your card, at full tilt, can draw up to 450 WATTS!! You can only unlock past the 106% with a bios flash. I allow my cards up to 500 watts, and it will draw 440w with furmark, but only about 300-350 for average gaming. You can see if the card is getting throttled in GPU-z by the PerfCap level - if it goes greeen you are throttled. It should idealy be blank or post Util as the cap reason. Once you have the voltage running a stead 1.212, your power limit opened up, and the fans bumped you are now free to test your limit on the core. You should end up stable at around 1200 core, some people even get to 1300 if you win the GPU lottery. 1200 steady is still VERY powerful for good 1080p gaming. Once you get your core max, you can fiddle with memory - this adds more heat than overall speed but I run mine at 7400 (effective) and its fine. Learn how to use GPU-z to make a copy of your bios, zip it up, and attach it to a post here, and I can make a bios for you that will mirror your max speeds, or you can just use PX. You will need to run PX anyway to modify your fan curve, as bios fan manipulation to that degree is not possible.

I run my Gigabyte 780ti at 1250, 6400, under 70 degrees with mostly ultra details on any game at 1080p. Witcher 3, pCars, etc etc etc. I do not use OC software, my bios does it all, but the fan.


----------



## OpaBollard

Sweet I have had a look in bios But not to sure I stick to PX for a bit 
I will endevour to do all you have said and see what I get thanks again


----------



## Drummer1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OpaBollard*
> 
> Sweet I have had a look in bios But not to sure I stick to PX for a bit
> I will endevour to do all you have said and see what I get thanks again


Keep in mind, without a bios edit, you are limited to what PX will give you : .75 volt boost, kboost, 106% Power limit, and fan control. If you want to get to max voltage of 1.212, open up power limit to whatever (400watts at least), and elimintate Boost 2.0 (the stock boost controller on every 780ti that we all hate) this needs to be done in a Bios flash. I can make the bios when you are ready and confident.


----------



## OpaBollard

780tidefaultbios.zip 141k .zip file


I think that my bios you wanted I get on to kboost later


----------



## OpaBollard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drummer1976*
> 
> Keep in mind, without a bios edit, you are limited to what PX will give you : .75 volt boost, kboost, 106% Power limit, and fan control. If you want to get to max voltage of 1.212, open up power limit to whatever (400watts at least), and elimintate Boost 2.0 (the stock boost controller on every 780ti that we all hate) this needs to be done in a Bios flash. I can make the bios when you are ready and confident.


Arrgghh It wont let me check Kboost other 2 yes Not Kboost


----------



## OpaBollard

I just run Heaven again with GPU-z up and that thing you said that PrefCap reason well It was green and other coloured lines thru it the whole time Screenshot is of after I finished Heaven loop

O and in BIOS I have Processor Graphic Clock on AUTO is this right I should I have it on 1350mhz????


----------



## Drummer1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OpaBollard*
> 
> Arrgghh It wont let me check Kboost other 2 yes Not Kboost


For some reason, Kboost would not stay on for me too. I am not sure why, but I dont use it anyway. I can lock my voltage and clocks with bios which is all Kboost does. When I click it, it lights up for an instant then turns right back off.


----------



## OpaBollard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drummer1976*
> 
> For some reason, Kboost would not stay on for me too. I am not sure why, but I dont use it anyway. I can lock my voltage and clocks with bios which is all Kboost does. When I click it, it lights up for an instant then turns right back off.


Cool yeah that what I get


----------



## Drummer1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OpaBollard*
> 
> 
> I just run Heaven again with GPU-z up and that thing you said that PrefCap reason well It was green and other coloured lines thru it the whole time Screenshot is of after I finished Heaven loop
> 
> O and in BIOS I have Processor Graphic Clock on AUTO is this right I should I have it on 1350mhz????


OK what is happening is your card is asking for more watts - but the limit is hit so the GPU Boost 2.0 built into the card is throttling your core back to the 979. If the power limit is altered, and never get to the % that triggers the throttle, you will not see a PerfCap.

Not sure what you mean - you have processor graphics clock set to auto in bios.... screenshot that


----------



## Drummer1976

Oh wait... are you looking in your motherboard bios? The card has its own bios... its called vBios. The tool to retrieve the stock bios from card is GPUz, the tool to edit the bios is KeplerTweaker, the tool to flash is NVflash. *Dont* edit your bios until you know what you are doing.


----------



## OpaBollard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drummer1976*
> 
> OK what is happening is your card is asking for more watts - but the limit is hit so the GPU Boost 2.0 built into the card is throttling your core back to the 979. If the power limit is altered, and never get to the % that triggers the throttle, you will not see a PerfCap.
> 
> Not sure what you mean - you have processor graphics clock set to auto in bios.... screenshot that


I will try How you take screen shot of bios I try PrintScreen


----------



## OpaBollard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drummer1976*
> 
> Oh wait... are you looking in your motherboard bios? The card has its own bios... its called vBios. The tool to retrieve the stock bios from card is GPUz, the tool to edit the bios is KeplerTweaker, the tool to flash is NVflash. *Dont* edit your bios until you know what you are doing.


Yeah i was talking motherboard BIOS I wont change my GPU no way till you talk me thru it or something I cant even get it right using Prescionx lol


----------



## Drummer1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OpaBollard*
> 
> Yeah i was talking motherboard BIOS I wont change my GPU no way till you talk me thru it or something I cant even get it right using Prescionx lol


Open GPUz and click that little arrow on the first page. Its the save bios tool.


----------



## OpaBollard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drummer1976*
> 
> Open GPUz and click that little arrow on the first page. Its the save bios tool.


I all ready did that for you You must have missed it with all my dribble LOL

780tidefaultbios.zip 141k .zip file


----------



## Drummer1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OpaBollard*
> 
> I all ready did that for you You must have missed it with all my dribble LOL
> 
> 780tidefaultbios.zip 141k .zip file


This is your modded vBios. Before flashing, disable you OC software. It is recommended to reboot to safe mode, use DDU to clean out your nvidia drivers, reboot, then reinstall nvidia drivers once booted with new vBios. You may run this without OC software. If stable, you can use OC software to try to push a little higher than my default clock of 1202.

-100% power is now 500watts
-locked in at 1.212v
-No more Boost 2.0
-locked in 1202 core speed

always be careful and have gpuz up to monitor the situation. I think your card will run at least this level. You can attempt to bump it once verified stable. PX can do that. Bump the fans by 10% at all points in PX and only use mem and core boost values. All others are done in vBios.

x.zip 140k .zip file


----------



## OpaBollard

Man you are a champ I will give this ago real soon I will slowly go thru what you said I get her done 
Been OCing my CPU today Have not touched volts yet found this guide http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/haswell-overclocking.html Does it eco freindly lol I have gone from 3.5ghz to 4.3ghz Would not load on 4.4ghz Bluescreened  I am getting more confedent each day with OverClocking I learn way better doing stuff than reading about it


----------



## anti-clockwize

Hi, just wondering what the latest stable geforce driver ppl are using with SLI 780 Ti's?
I just upgraded to 353.49 and it's not working well for me ( a driver recommended by another user in this thread - about 5 pages ago i think )

With 353.49, after playing games for a small period of time, framerate will drop from 200fps to 20fps. Restarting the PC fixes the issue, restarting the game does not.


----------



## ciaran 2110

does anyone here do gpu bios mods


----------



## Drummer1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ciaran 2110*
> 
> does anyone here do gpu bios mods


I can help you. Pull your stock bios with GPUz and tell me what your best stable overclock is. I can mod your bios to lock in voltages and clocks without the need for OC software. I do recommend however that you use OC software to simply bump the fans up about 10%.


----------



## Drummer1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OpaBollard*
> 
> Man you are a champ I will give this ago real soon I will slowly go thru what you said I get her done
> Been OCing my CPU today Have not touched volts yet found this guide http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/haswell-overclocking.html Does it eco freindly lol I have gone from 3.5ghz to 4.3ghz Would not load on 4.4ghz Bluescreened  I am getting more confedent each day with OverClocking I learn way better doing stuff than reading about it


Easiest way to clock is just bump the turbo boost up to 4.2 and forget it. There are a couple power settings to go with that I cannot recall them.


----------



## Drummer1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OpaBollard*
> 
> Man you are a champ I will give this ago real soon I will slowly go thru what you said I get her done
> Been OCing my CPU today Have not touched volts yet found this guide http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/haswell-overclocking.html Does it eco freindly lol I have gone from 3.5ghz to 4.3ghz Would not load on 4.4ghz Bluescreened  I am getting more confedent each day with OverClocking I learn way better doing stuff than reading about it


Also, I may have been a little vague about flashing. Flash the card with ezflash in normal windows mode. Then reboot to safe, use DDU to clean out video drivers, then boot back into normal and reinstall nvidia drivers. You may run into some BS cause nvidias drivers lately are CRAP. I got some blackscreens... some bluescreens etc. I had to do some manual driver installs again blah blah blah its never straight forward.


----------



## PersianOverClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ciaran 2110*
> 
> does anyone here do gpu bios mods


just read following topic and you can edit your bios very well and know what you are doing :

overcloqc.com/threads/2921-English-THROTTLE-YOUR-KEPLER-S-GPU-BOOST-2-0-vBios-Unlocking-Overclocking-Guide


----------



## PersianOverClocker

if anyone need help on unlocking voltage in Afterburner 4.1.1 just ask for it and I try to do my best for help.I think it's a bit tricky


----------



## OpaBollard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drummer1976*
> 
> Also, I may have been a little vague about flashing. Flash the card with ezflash in normal windows mode. Then reboot to safe, use DDU to clean out video drivers, then boot back into normal and reinstall nvidia drivers. You may run into some BS cause nvidias drivers lately are CRAP. I got some blackscreens... some bluescreens etc. I had to do some manual driver installs again blah blah blah its never straight forward.


Yeah thanks I got what you wanted me todo But order was worring me Now it simple Thanks again mate

Yeah I know there easer ways Just want to learn to use bios and do it that way So thought that not touching voltage yet and having ago Build me confidence Next I follow the quide on here todo haswell chips and fully see what I can get out of here at 4.3ghz and card not really touched GTA v is all ready looking and running better than ever Man this is a good site


----------



## martin1009

Hi everyone,

I am French and I am passionate overclocking since some years.
Thank you for your topic and your bios mod.

I overclocked my Gigabyte GTX 780 OC-3GD before changing with the new platform skylake with 6700k and my next graphics card with the new GTX 980 Ti (still Gigabyte> it's the highest frequencies in overclocking) !!








My graphics card is cooled with watercooling (2 waterblocks).
(biosmod with skyn3t-3A-Gigabyte-rev3a and I use the tool ZawarudoABHack for delete the vdrop on the vgpu)
*> 1404/1850Mhz (CORE/MEM)* with 1.319v

*> This OC is perfectly stable under the last Batman Arkham knight games (very heavy in graphic resource).
> Max Temp GPU to 50 degrees) with Core i7 2600k OC to 4.6GHz (with RAM OC to 2220 Mhz PC17000, timings 9/11/10/28 in 2T) with BCLK +4mz > thank you to watercooling* !!









Here my GPU-Z validated :
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=92mb4





And my PC


----------



## OpaBollard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drummer1976*
> 
> Also, I may have been a little vague about flashing. Flash the card with ezflash in normal windows mode. Then reboot to safe, use DDU to clean out video drivers, then boot back into normal and reinstall nvidia drivers. You may run into some BS cause nvidias drivers lately are CRAP. I got some blackscreens... some bluescreens etc. I had to do some manual driver installs again blah blah blah its never straight forward.


Sorry I cant fiqure out how to flash my card I have no idea what todo in ezflash I did try another thing I found with nvflash and just drop rom onto it It made my screen go black for a while But when i loaded GPU-Z it still all stock So if possable can you give me a step by step


----------



## OpaBollard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martin1009*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am French and I am passionate overclocking since some years.
> Thank you for your topic and your bios mod.
> 
> I overclocked my Gigabyte GTX 780 OC-3GD before changing with the new platform skylake with 6700k and my next graphics card with the new GTX 980 Ti (still Gigabyte> it's the highest frequencies in overclocking) !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My graphics card is cooled with watercooling (2 waterblocks).
> (biosmod with skyn3t-3A-Gigabyte-rev3a and I use the tool ZawarudoABHack for delete the vdrop on the vgpu)
> *> 1404/1850Mhz (CORE/MEM)* with 1.319v
> 
> *> This OC is perfectly stable under the last Batman Arkham knight games (very heavy in graphic resource).
> > Max Temp GPU to 50 degrees) with Core i7 2600k OC to 4.6GHz (with RAM OC to 2220 Mhz PC17000, timings 9/11/10/28 in 2T) with BCLK +4mz > thank you to watercooling* !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here my GPU-Z validated :
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=92mb4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my PC


Very Nice set up


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OpaBollard*
> 
> Sorry I cant fiqure out how to flash my card I have no idea what todo in ezflash I did try another thing I found with nvflash and just drop rom onto it It made my screen go black for a while But when i loaded GPU-Z it still all stock So if possable can you give me a step by step


download the nvflash here: https://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2388/nvflash-5-165-for-windows/

1. save and extract it (i suggest you save a copy of the bios to the same folder where you extracted nvflash files into)
2. open a command prompt as administrator: start > enter 'cmd' on the search box > right-click on the cmd result > run as administrator
3. cd to where you saved nvflash
4. nvflash [biosname.rom]
5. re-install drivers - sometimes this isn't required but i'd strongly recommend it
5.1 reboot to safe mode, run ddu and remove nvidia drivers
5.2 boot to normal the install nvidia driver

hope that helps...


----------



## OpaBollard

Thanks mate Is sort of what I did expect for administartor bit So I try again thanks a million


----------



## OpaBollard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> download the nvflash here: https://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2388/nvflash-5-165-for-windows/
> 
> 1. save and extract it (i suggest you save a copy of the bios to the same folder where you extracted nvflash files into)
> 2. open a command prompt as administrator: start > enter 'cmd' on the search box > right-click on the cmd result > run as administrator
> 3. cd to where you saved nvflash
> 4. nvflash [biosname.rom]
> 5. re-install drivers - sometimes this isn't required but i'd strongly recommend it
> 5.1 reboot to safe mode, run ddu and remove nvidia drivers
> 5.2 boot to normal the install nvidia driver
> 
> hope that helps...


Followed this and worked a treat I never thought to go into adminstrator mode 
It all seems to have worked


I tryed to run a benchtest with Heaven and it stoped working Windows said Heaven encountered a problem??
Is this my vid card set to high Or I need more cooling temp was on way up but was only at 73c I got 5 fans (2 on the H100i) I have the ones on h100 set on performance I cant change the other 3 thru corsair link But I could put them on performance in bios Dp I just run it again Or play some games and see what happens Sorry again for being a noob But I am for sure learning Will not have to ask next card I should fiqure it all out Know  After all the wonderful help from this community

Just tryed GTA V was sitting at 68c But it still crashed took 20mins but crashed So something not right or a tad high Or I got something else wrong


----------



## TONSCHUH

@OpaBollard:

For your CPU you might have also a look at this: ParkControl

... or ...

Process Lasso

It's mainly to un-park your CPU-Cores, if you wish to do so. I use Process Lasso Pro.


----------



## ciaran 2110

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drummer1976*
> 
> I can help you. Pull your stock bios with GPUz and tell me what your best stable overclock is. I can mod your bios to lock in voltages and clocks without the need for OC software. I do recommend however that you use OC software to simply bump the fans up about 10%.


my best stable clock is
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PersianOverClocker*
> 
> just read following topic and you can edit your bios very well and know what you are doing :
> 
> overcloqc.com/threads/2921-English-THROTTLE-YOUR-KEPLER-S-GPU-BOOST-2-0-vBios-Unlocking-Overclocking-Guide


that link doesnt work


----------



## PersianOverClocker

vBiosUnlocking_OverclockingGuide.zip 737k .zip file


You have good luck
I saved the page before


----------



## ciaran 2110

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PersianOverClocker*
> 
> vBiosUnlocking_OverclockingGuide.zip 737k .zip file
> 
> 
> You have good luck
> I saved the page before


----------



## OpaBollard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PersianOverClocker*
> 
> vBiosUnlocking_OverclockingGuide.zip 737k .zip file
> 
> 
> You have good luck
> I saved the page before


Yeah thanks Looks spot on I should be able to follow that I am way more confident with drummers help know. I just gota add the bit in were I tweak it myself

I think I need to drop volts a tad and core setting I can always use PX to up it abit or Re flash with a new 1


----------



## nick779

Ran into a fun bug today.

358.50
PX 4.2.1.2132

For some reason my voltage is stuck at 1.175, I can no longer go up to 1.212.

Ive reinstalled the display driver and PX so far, but no change.


----------



## OpaBollard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nick779*
> 
> Ran into a fun bug today.
> 
> 358.50
> PX 4.2.1.2132
> 
> For some reason my voltage is stuck at 1.175, I can no longer go up to 1.212.
> 
> Ive reinstalled the display driver and PX so far, but no change.


Got me I do know 1.175 is What I was getting with Stock bios and PX set at 106% Power (high as it would go) So I assume with stock BIOS that max volts
and after I flashed my BIOS I found that with 3d power setting on Adaptive it would fluctuate volts But on performance it would sit on 1.212


----------



## OpaBollard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OpaBollard*
> 
> Yeah thanks Looks spot on I should be able to follow that I am way more confident with drummers help know. I just gota add the bit in were I tweak it myself
> 
> I think I need to drop volts a tad and core setting I can always use PX to up it abit or Re flash with a new 1


Well just had a good read of this And looked at my stock bios and the modded one drummer did for me Only thing I can thing of is that he has power to high at 500w As in guide above I worked mine out same as his 300w


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Once you know what is your "Performance TDP" entry, first thing you have to do is to calculate the "theoretical TDP" of your card - meaning, the max power it could draw before overloading its power sources. Those power sources are : 75W for the PCI-e slot; 75W for any 6 pins PCI-e connector; 150W for any 8 pins PCI-e connectors. As an example, most 780 like mine are plugged with one 6 pins + one 8 pins, so the total amount of available power would be 75W (PCI-e slot) + 75W (6 pins) + 150W (8 pins) = 300W = 300 000 mW.



So you think that might be it Or I just have balls and have a play myself


----------



## OpaBollard

Well been going thru guide and setting up way he says So I can still use Prescion X to go a bit more up I pretty sure I got it all right I just dont get what he means by this bit and is doing my head in
UNLOCK : as your base clock in vBios is not your OC clock, you have to set P00 voltage accordingly to your chosen base clock - usually the stock voltage does the trick.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Voltage Table

Cliquez sur l'image pour la voir en taille réelle Nom : KPT Voltage Table (Pwr States).jpg Affichages : 83 Taille : 191,6 Ko ID : 8409

Coming first are three unlabeled, mysterious entries. I don't know exactly what they are, but my best guess, looking at the original vBios voltage range for these entries, is that they respectively represent : total available boost voltage range for P00; max boost voltage range for P00 (when TDP and temps allow it); default boost voltage range for P00 (on a long term basis). If you don't already know, P00 is the full performance power state of any Kepler card. Anyhow, I could be wrong with my guess for these entries, but I am positive that we need to change both Min and Max values for all three of them to our target OC voltage. In my case I knew I needed the max voltage my card can run to be stable running my OC, so I set it that way, but you don't need to set max voltage, just the voltage you found stable in software OC. Do mind that all vBios entries here use mV.

UNLOCK : you will actually need to set the max voltage your card can run for these three entries, NOT your target OC voltage : you will then use the software to overvolt as needed. If you're not sure what your max voltage is, use your OC software and max out the overvoltage and the TDP if they aren't already, then open GPU-Z, click on the "?" beside the Bus Interface entry in the main tab, click on "Start Render Test" in the window that pops, and let the test run while you switch GPU-Z to "Sensors" tab. Click the VDDC dropdown arrow, choose "Show Highest Reading", and the value you'll see should be your max voltage.

After that, the fourth entry is labeled P00, and of course you will also need to change it. Default value for P00 here is set very low - it's a minimal range, not the effective available range. If my theory about the three unlabeled entries holds true, then I would explain this one as being a minimal operational voltage range - as in, the card can shift to P00 state even running the lowest voltage and lowest according clocks, if a software calls for it without applying much load to it yet. Anyway, what we have to do here is to level that minimal range to the fixed voltage we need to run for our target OC. It won't work if we don't : GPU Boost is a *****, and we MUST cut out any leverage it has on voltages, otherwise it applies this leverage to any situation. As soon as vBios is allowing for a range of performance instead of a fixed performance, GPU Boost can and will throttle the card, no matter every other setting we locked so far.

UNLOCK : as your base clock in vBios is not your OC clock, you have to set P00 voltage accordingly to your chosen base clock - usually the stock voltage does the trick.

After P00 of course there are three other entries for P02, P05, and P08, which values do not need any modification.

And then there will be a fixed amount of entries, labeled from Clock #01 to Clock #XX - depending on how many clocks have been programmed into the original vBios. Here the GTX 780 has 52 clocks, ranging from 324MHz to 1280.5MHz. Each clock have their operational voltage range, that we can change using the sliders. We do not need to care about all clocks for now, only our target overclock. How do you know which clock it is?



So the way he says todo it My base clock is 1045.5mhz SO what is my voltage for that 1045.5mv Or what I just dont get what he on about


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Boost Table

Cliquez sur l'image pour la voir en taille réelle Nom : KPT Boost Table.jpg Affichages : 63 Taille : 223,1 Ko ID : 8415

That tab cannot be modified, but it gives you crucial information : it tells you what frequency each clock # stands for. In the screenshot, I underlined Clock #48, which was my target OC. Just find yours in the Boost Table, and mind its clock #.

Then back again to the Voltage Table, and scroll down to your target clock #.

Cliquez sur l'image pour la voir en taille réelle Nom : KPT Voltage Table (Clocks).jpg Affichages : 67 Taille : 210,7 Ko ID : 8410

IF the voltage range set by default for your target clock is beyond the fixed voltage you intend to run it (the one you have set to P00, or the one you'll set through software), then obviously GPU Boost will find a way to throttle your clock at least a bit for voltage reliability reasons. Also, IF the voltage range of any lesser clock than your target clock overlaps the voltage you intend to run your OC, then GPU Boost will just as surely use it instead of your target clock, or throttle down to it when under load.

So you must set your target clock voltage first, and then completely "isolate" it from lesser clocks voltage. To achieve this, you will surely have to "compress" the voltages for the lesser clocks, as it's almost guaranteed a bunch of them will be default set to a higher or similar voltage your OC is running.

You may use fixed voltages instead of voltage ranges for your target clock voltage and for compressing, it doesn't matter. Simplest thing is to use the same voltage for all lesser clocks. For example, if Clock #44 is my target, if I need 1187.5 mV to run it, and if Clocks #39-43 overlap this voltage, then basically all I would have to do is set Clock #44 to a fixed 1187.5 mV, set Clocks 39-43 to a fixed 1175 mV, and leave the rest as is.

UNLOCK : also check that your chosen base clock has a voltage range that suits the voltage you set for P00. No need to isolate it this time, just make sure they match. If you used your default Boost Clock as I instructed, and the stock voltage as I instructed, you shouldn't have to change anything. If you decided to use another base clock/voltage, you might have to.

***

You're done!

Now comes the time to save, flash, test, and monitor. If you're unstable, rise both P00 and your clock's voltage a bit. Don't forget your former software OC was probably throttling most of the time, so the voltage you thought was stable may not be stable running the OC steady on a long term basis.



UNLOCK : also check that your chosen base clock has a voltage range that suits the voltage you set for P00. No need to isolate it this time, just make sure they match. If you used your default Boost Clock as I instructed, and the stock voltage as I instructed, you shouldn't have to change anything. If you decided to use another base clock/voltage, you might have to.

He mentions it again here Just has me confussed Please help and I can flash my own bios 

So what I did was go boost table look at what clock was my base clock 31 went to voltage table looked at 31 and set P00 to that number 1112.5mv
I have the top 3 sliders set at 1187.5mv As doing what he said that is what GPUz said was my highest
I have power at 300000mv Like he said and bottom one at 402000mv To give me 15% to play with in PX
I am gona bite the bullet and flash this see what happens Can only kill me card LOL

ssw.zip 139k .zip file

Here is what I did


----------



## OpaBollard

well I flashed it and seems to be working ok (I did not wipe drivers Is that cool)
I think I must have voltage wrong or something I cant get it to show above 1050mv on PX even when I chuck 50mv of Overvoltage on in PX
I been using heaven and I can get GPU Clock offset to 100mhz and it starts to show problems at 120mhz So I left it at 100Mhz Have not touched Mem yet

Can some 1 possable look at my bios and tell me what I have done wrong in the voltage bit Why I cant get it Higher I set it higher But as stated above that the bit I got probs with Dont get what he on about


----------



## PersianOverClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OpaBollard*
> 
> well I flashed it and seems to be working ok (I did not wipe drivers Is that cool)
> I think I must have voltage wrong or something I cant get it to show above 1050mv on PX even when I chuck 50mv of Overvoltage on in PX
> I been using heaven and I can get GPU Clock offset to 100mhz and it starts to show problems at 120mhz So I left it at 100Mhz Have not touched Mem yet
> 
> Can some 1 possable look at my bios and tell me what I have done wrong in the voltage bit Why I cant get it Higher I set it higher But as stated above that the bit I got probs with Dont get what he on about


First of all after changing bios you need to uninstall and reinstall the driver so the driver can get new info from new bios
I also suggest that you use AfterBurner instead of PX and unlock voltage in AF to see the correct unlock voltage .
also check following page ( 1610) for my Moded bios and compare it with your bios .Value should be same .

http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/16090

if you have problem in unlocking Afterburner 4.1.1 voltage tell me so I can help you about that .But before that install AF 4.1.1 and then give me screenshot from your AF information page .it's BIG I in right of windows nest to your card model .


----------



## Steeps5

Looking for some tech support today. I have been having this problem of both my screens turning into a grey/black snow (typically depending on what was on the screen). It has happened on pretty much every single Windows 10 NVIDIA driver but I cannot find other people with the same problem.

Monitor is the BenQ XL2730Z, 1440p, 144hz. I noticed this happens more frequently on 144hz than 120hz.

I do have my MSi GTX 780 Ti overclocked a little (I think it was +120 on core clock and +150 on memory clock). Stock BIOS. I cannot perfectly reproduce the problem. It sometimes happens with a sudden explosion or the render completely changes on the screen. I have slightly lowered the overclock each time, it runs stable very well, and then suddenly two weeks later this problem will happen again.

What baffles me is that it can even happen when the GPU is at about 70% usage. It's not maxed out, it's not overheating. I sometimes get the message at the bottom right of the screen that the display driver crashed with no explanation as to why.

Any suggestions? Will a custom BIOS be able to fix the problem?





*When I press Ctrl + Alt + Del:*


----------



## PersianOverClocker

I just can suggest as following :

1- download DDU v15.5.1.0 and uninstall graphic card driver completely .

2- check cables and if possible replace them

3- change graphic card slot on your mainboard and install nvidia latest driver .

4 - check your mainboard bios for setting for graphic card or graphic setting or PCI express bus speed and similar.I can suggest you to load default Main board bios too ( main-board bios and not vga bios ) .if your mainboard have topic in this forum post there too.Sometimes when you try to overclock cpu and change some setting like voltages and .. you should change some other related setting too to avoid over-voltage and stability problem cause by other setting .

5- install both monitor driver in windows and set each setting manually separately .

6- load your graphic card default unmoded bios to your card and also load default bios setting in mainboard and check for problem again.

I hope to be able to help you with your problem.


----------



## OpaBollard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PersianOverClocker*
> 
> First of all after changing bios you need to uninstall and reinstall the driver so the driver can get new info from new bios
> I also suggest that you use AfterBurner instead of PX and unlock voltage in AF to see the correct unlock voltage .
> also check following page ( 1610) for my Moded bios and compare it with your bios .Value should be same .
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/16090
> 
> if you have problem in unlocking Afterburner 4.1.1 voltage tell me so I can help you about that .But before that install AF 4.1.1 and then give me screenshot from your AF information page .it's BIG I in right of windows nest to your card model .


Well I checked your post and very helpful I done another bios Nearly the same as yours And seem to be ok know In PX I can use the voltage slider on side know to go from 1175 -1212mv (4 steps there is) I slowly uped my clock and if it crashed I uped voltage 1 notch I come up with a Voltage of 1200mv and +140 on the clock Giving me 1185mhz So I am very happy Got my best ever Heaven score as well I found going to 1212 I could get extra 5mhz but run hotter So I settled on what I got Next is to up the mem see were I get

ssw1.zip 139k .zip file


ssw1bios120power140clock1200mv.zip 1k .zip file

Just looking at some heaven scores Man O man some people get amazing clocks out of there card
i7-3770K 4.8GHz GTX 780 Ti 1505/2000 2059 Alterus
My score not bad 1688 I get on there settings I had Anti_Alising 0n x4 not x8 Still happy


----------



## OpaBollard

I just had aago at clocking the Mem clock on my card I got to +450mhz But I am confussed Heaven says when running bench test that Mem clock is 3950mhz But GPU-Z shows 1975mhz So I think I get that it double. But Prescion X Shows when i move the slider 4400mhz So I have no idea which one is right


I dont think I can go any further and I am happy were I am I think
My heaven score (now on right settings ) Was 1731 at 68.7fps


----------



## OpaBollard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OpaBollard*
> 
> I just had aago at clocking the Mem clock on my card I got to +450mhz But I am confussed Heaven says when running bench test that Mem clock is 3950mhz But GPU-Z shows 1975mhz So I think I get that it double. But Prescion X Shows when i move the slider 4400mhz So I have no idea which one is right
> 
> 
> I dont think I can go any further and I am happy were I am I think
> My heaven score (now on right settings ) Was 1731 at 68.7fps


So can any 1 tell me why the numbers are different


----------



## OpaBollard

Well I had ago of BF4 today and it crashed big time Got all these white little rectangles all over the screen and frooze So I lowred all my over clocking a tad even the CPU and it fine Looks sweet as well But I am getting like 150FPS Is it worth checking that box in prescion x to get the frame rates you want Will this allow me to go back up to settings that work fine in all my other games

Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## sviru

Hi guys. I have zotac AMP! 780 ti. Max artifacts free - 1200 Mhz (with boost) in kombustor.
It's ok... but I hoped for more. Is it possible to flash this card with bios from the first page?

My bios is 80.80.34.00.1D and the one on the first page is 80.80.30.00.01.

Thanks for help.


----------



## UnstableLobster

After more testing I think I got
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sviru*
> 
> Hi guys. I have zotac AMP! 780 ti. Max artifacts free - 1200 Mhz (with boost) in kombustor.
> It's ok... but I hoped for more. Is it possible to flash this card with bios from the first page?
> 
> My bios is 80.80.34.00.1D and the one on the first page is 80.80.30.00.01.
> 
> Thanks for help.


The AMP edition seems to be the same as the regular one but with higher clocks so in theory it should work, flash at your own risk though.


----------



## sviru

I used skynet bios - it works... the card works... but my Voltage is still the same. max 1.875 - then after reaching 70C drops down to 1.75 - no matter what........ any ideas?


----------



## UnstableLobster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sviru*
> 
> I used skynet bios - it works... the card works... but my Voltage is still the same. max 1.875 - then after reaching 70C drops down to 1.75 - no matter what........ any ideas?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1478066/nvidia-gtx-780ti-hard-volt-mod


----------



## PersianOverClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sviru*
> 
> I used skynet bios - it works... the card works... but my Voltage is still the same. max 1.875 - then after reaching 70C drops down to 1.75 - no matter what........ any ideas?


use AF 4.1.1 for overclocking
unlock voltage there and try to increase voltage .
increase temp limit there too .

Attention :
At first like you I think for better overclock I need more voltage but then I star decreasing voltage instead of increasing it and it help me achieving higher clock .

just check following photo :



core clock : 1300Mhz I think it good overclock
Memory : 1933 Mhz (I use card with PCI Express 2.0 mainboard I think with PCI-E 3.0 you can achieve 2000 Mhz or more .

I also modified fan profile cure too .you can check it here :



I also modified my bios too.You can load my bios in KeplerBiosTweaker 1.27 and check my settings :

GK110.zip 135k .zip file


Oh I forgot to say this :
I changed original GPU thermal paste with thermalright fill factor 3 and It's woooow .imaging my load temp become 26 C lower .


----------



## SGTSai

Hey I got two Galaxy 780 Ti Reference with Nvidia Logo on PCI E. Both running 80.80.30.00.01which bios would be recommended to flash them with?


----------



## ciaran 2110

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ciaran 2110*


thanks i just read it and it is interesting and all, but i do not have the time to be doing this so i will probably have someone make me a custom bios


----------



## sav4

Hi all just wondering if anyone plays witcher 3 and has found a good driver for it ?
single 780ti win 8.1
Thanks


----------



## Enterprise24

Anyone can unlock > 1.212V on 780 Ti with NCP4206 with soft mod ?
I read this guide https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18545210
MSI AB show 1.3-1.325V but I got crazy arftifact when benchmarking no matter what voltage I set.

Later I found that method only work with 780 and original Titan not the 780 Ti.
Any Idea ? don't want to do hard mod. My 780 Ti is Zotac AMP! (reference PCB) with Kraken G10 and X40 currently using Skyn3t BIOS 1.212V @ 1259/1838 for 24/7. For short bench can do around 1300-1330 (GPU temp must stay under 50C. If it exceed 50C for some time then driver crash).

I think if I can get 1.25V I may get 1300Mhz stable for 24/7 and close to 1400 for benching.


----------



## rluker5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sav4*
> 
> Hi all just wondering if anyone plays witcher 3 and has found a good driver for it ?
> single 780ti win 8.1
> Thanks


I'm still using 8.1 on my gaming rig too







I just use the newest drivers.
If you are referring to the lack of 100% gpu useage in that game, I found that there is some bottleneck for my 780ti's at 4k, 4:4:4 that limits my useage to ~70% and framerate correspondingly. But it disappears if I set it too 4:2:0 - I can get 100% and go from 40 fps to solid 60 at same settings, but I like to keep useage to lower 90s since that greatly reduces incidences of stuttering. Playing looks the same to me with the reduced chroma but everything else doesn't look as good, but it's no hassle to switch chroma back.
I also don't use HW, AO of any type, no motion blurring, keep water low, shadows med, grass density med, grass draw high, and max the rest. 4:2:2 might not make as big a difference, and maybe 4:2:0 is just available in 4k - but I've also noticed reduced vram use with reduced chroma.

If you're referring to the game just crashing then maybe your oc is too high and you have to pull back on the speeds and maybe some volts and speeds a little more. This game uses a lot of gpu. I can play pretty close to firestrike clocks (low 1200s for me), but usually dial it back to 1150(air) for stability and to avoid any thermal throttling. - also using corresponding Skyn3t bios and afterburner.

Edit: all of the 8.1 drivers after the release have been good to me. I've just found that some settings seem like they are made for Maxwell, but the important stuff works very well. Usually have steady gpu use in the 80s to 90s less it's raining, then mid to upper 90s.


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sav4*
> 
> Hi all just wondering if anyone plays witcher 3 and has found a good driver for it ?
> single 780ti win 8.1
> Thanks


I'm running 358.50 on windows 8.1 playing witcher 3 at 1080p with settings from geforce experience and getting 60-80fps last I looked, running skynet bios 1202mhz 1.150v stock ram with ek fullcover water cooling.

Main setting to watch is hairworks the higher levels use tonnes of tessellation which the 900 series cards are fine with but our cards choke on a bit relatively speaking. iirc I'm running hairworks on geralt and with the low setting.


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PersianOverClocker*
> 
> use AF 4.1.1 for overclocking
> unlock voltage there and try to increase voltage .
> increase temp limit there too .
> 
> Attention :
> At first like you I think for better overclock I need more voltage but then I star decreasing voltage instead of increasing it and it help me achieving higher clock .
> 
> just check following photo :
> 
> 
> 
> core clock : 1300Mhz I think it good overclock
> Memory : 1933 Mhz (I use card with PCI Express 2.0 mainboard I think with PCI-E 3.0 you can achieve 2000 Mhz or more .
> 
> I also modified fan profile cure too .you can check it here :
> 
> 
> 
> I also modified my bios too.You can load my bios in KeplerBiosTweaker 1.27 and check my settings :
> 
> GK110.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> 
> Oh I forgot to say this :
> I changed original GPU thermal paste with thermalright fill factor 3 and It's woooow .imaging my load temp become 26 C lower .


Hmmm but didn't it throttling if you set lower on Power limit? sure it can do 1300mhz but I guess while stressing or loading it can goes down.
Interesting modded BIOS







Btw do you have original BIOS? I wanna see what did that you change.


----------



## PersianOverClocker

Hi neoroy
about original bios I think I delete it by mistake .

About power limit as you can see in my mod bios I edit power factors based on following guide :

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_145085922863610&key=7777bc3c17029328d03146e0ed767841&libId=iiik4dfq01000kb5000DA18tulljb&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Ft%2F1438886%2Fofficial-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club%2F16150&v=1&out=http%3A%2F%2Fovercloqc.com%2Fthreads%2F2921-English-THROTTLE-YOUR-KEPLER-S-GPU-BOOST-2-0-vBios-Unlocking-Overclocking-Guide&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Ft%2F1438886%2Fofficial-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club%2F16160&title=%5BOfficial%5D%20NVIDIA%20GTX%20780%20Ti%20Owner%27s%20Club%20-%20Page%201616&txt=overcloqc.com%2Fthreads%2F2921-English-THROTTLE-YOUR-KEPLER-S-GPU-BOOST-2-0-vBios-Unlocking-Overclocking-Guide

if link not work you can find copy at following post :

http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/16150#post_24609345

you can check power consumption % in GPU-Z and in sensor tab .My card max power consumption in load is 60% TDP and that's why I set power limit to 63% .It help me with stable overclock .


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PersianOverClocker*
> 
> Hi neoroy
> about original bios I think I delete it by mistake .
> 
> About power limit as you can see in my mod bios I edit power factors based on following guide :
> 
> http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_145085922863610&key=7777bc3c17029328d03146e0ed767841&libId=iiik4dfq01000kb5000DA18tulljb&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Ft%2F1438886%2Fofficial-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club%2F16150&v=1&out=http%3A%2F%2Fovercloqc.com%2Fthreads%2F2921-English-THROTTLE-YOUR-KEPLER-S-GPU-BOOST-2-0-vBios-Unlocking-Overclocking-Guide&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Ft%2F1438886%2Fofficial-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club%2F16160&title=%5BOfficial%5D%20NVIDIA%20GTX%20780%20Ti%20Owner%27s%20Club%20-%20Page%201616&txt=overcloqc.com%2Fthreads%2F2921-English-THROTTLE-YOUR-KEPLER-S-GPU-BOOST-2-0-vBios-Unlocking-Overclocking-Guide
> 
> if link not work you can find copy at following post :
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/16150#post_24609345
> 
> you can check power consumption % in GPU-Z and in sensor tab .My card max power consumption in load is 60% TDP and that's why I set power limit to 63% .It help me with stable overclock .


Thanks P*ersianOverClocker*







+rep for you.
I'll see what I can do/learn about this tutorial.


----------



## PersianOverClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> Thanks P*ersianOverClocker*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep for you.
> I'll what I can do/learn about this tutorial.


Thanks .
Here are the new links .You can open images in this link registration required)

http://overclockquebec.com/threads/2846-quot-THROTTLE-quot-YOUR-KEPLER-S-GPU-BOOST-2-0!!!-%28Unlocking-Overclocking-vBios%29

http://overclockquebec.com/threads/2921-English-THROTTLE-YOUR-KEPLER-S-GPU-BOOST-2-0-vBios-Unlocking-Overclocking-Guide?p=37574#post37574


----------



## PersianOverClocker

or you can download attached saved version with images :

http://ul.to/zpoj4img

I also didn't find my original bios but I download it from Techpowerup bios database and I think thats the same .

http://ul.to/28s9kgm0

mediafire links :

https://www.mediafire.com/?iy2fy8vs3ud0f1k

https://www.mediafire.com/?qfqlp27teeq58xa


----------



## nsgtr34

MSI 780 TI


----------



## sav4

@rluka5 and veritronx thanks for the reply
im at 1440p and had low erratic frames , which is why I asked will play with some of the settings you mentioned and see how I go .


----------



## Bigjk47

Is it worth it to flash skyn3t bios and overclock running 2 EVGA 780ti ACX SLI on air? running these with a 4790k


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigjk47*
> 
> Is it worth it to flash skyn3t bios and overclock running 2 EVGA 780ti ACX SLI on air? running these with a 4790k


Are you having any performance issues that could be fixed with an overclock? How much are you able to overclock with the stock bios? What are your temps under load? Depending on the games/resolution/fps you want to achieve, overclocking can definitely be worth it. Tough with the SLI on air though as that usually limits your headroom due to temps.


----------



## FXformat

Hi guys, i just bought a new classified 780ti and im having trouble with it. when playing games it keeps crashing, not the whole computer, just the graphics would freeze up and i can't even alt tab to get out, i have to press the power button on computer to reset. Other times i have the message driver stop responding or something.

my set up

skylake cpu
gigabyte mobo
samsung m.2 ssd
swiftech watercool kit
Windows 10 activated

Now when i put the card in, windows updated it and got the drivers for it. i'm really new at this so any help would be great. This is my 2nd 780 ti, my first one worked fine, i never messed with it as it has plenty of power. I picked up this one because it was brand new and because it was only 200 bucks, sealed new.


----------



## ASUSfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Hi guys, i just bought a new classified 780ti and im having trouble with it. when playing games it keeps crashing, not the whole computer, just the graphics would freeze up and i can't even alt tab to get out, i have to press the power button on computer to reset. Other times i have the message driver stop responding or something.
> 
> my set up
> 
> skylake cpu
> gigabyte mobo
> samsung m.2 ssd
> swiftech watercool kit
> Windows 10 activated
> 
> Now when i put the card in, windows updated it and got the drivers for it. i'm really new at this so any help would be great. This is my 2nd 780 ti, my first one worked fine, i never messed with it as it has plenty of power. I picked up this one because it was brand new and because it was only 200 bucks, sealed new.


What exact mobo do you have?

And are you using the 2 cards together now? If so, do you use SLi bridege? How about your PSU, how much Watt is it (and which brand/type?)

Or are you just usinghis is normal) and the newest card alone? (but I assume not because why replace a working 780Ti with a new 780Ti







)

What you should have done:

(Assuming you had 1 780Ti in your case.)

1) Boot PC
2) Remove ALL nvidia stuff via software center)
3) Reboot PC
4) Shut it down again (needs to complete uninstalling drivers)
5) Op case, put 2nd card in with SLi bridge and give the correct power to the 2 cards
6) Boot PC
7) install latest driver from nvidia site
8) Set SLI to enabled in nvidia software

All these steps are ASSUMING your mobo can handle SLi and have correct SLI setup stuff like PCI-e ports and enough PCI-e lanes


----------



## FXformat

My mobo is the Gigabyte Z170N Gaming G1

I am not running in SLI form, my mobo is an MiTX and i only have one slot, the reason i picked up this card is because it was a water block on it, and it was $200 bucks new. But it keeps crashing when i tried to play Project Cars in 4K, usually after 10 minutes it'll just crash. I have the latest driver, updated 12/21/2015. Temps aren't that high when it crashed, MSI after burner was saying it was 55C.

Is there a button on this card somewhere that i need to switch over or do some bios or something? I've never touched anything when i bought it, the old card and the new. The old card was from my brother's PC and that was working fine, this new one is giving me problems. Not too mention it's gigantic, it's twice the size of my mobo.


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUSfreak*
> 
> What exact mobo do you have?
> 
> And are you using the 2 cards together now? If so, do you use SLi bridege? How about your PSU, how much Watt is it (and which brand/type?)
> 
> Or are you just usinghis is normal) and the newest card alone? (but I assume not because why replace a working 780Ti with a new 780Ti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> What you should have done:
> 
> (Assuming you had 1 780Ti in your case.)
> 
> 1) Boot PC
> 2) Remove ALL nvidia stuff via software center)
> 3) Reboot PC
> 4) Shut it down again (needs to complete uninstalling drivers)
> 5) Op case, put 2nd card in with SLi bridge and give the correct power to the 2 cards
> 6) Boot PC
> 7) install latest driver from nvidia site
> 8) Set SLI to enabled in nvidia software
> 
> All these steps are ASSUMING your mobo can handle SLi and have correct SLI setup stuff like PCI-e ports and enough PCI-e lanes


The psu is 600watts and has plenty of power for my system, I'm only running the skylake and this card and a water pump. Nothing else, I keep getting this message.



And here's the gigantic card in my MiTX case


----------



## santanag23

i wanted to know if someone could mod the bios for the Gigabyte 780Ti Ghz edition. I've tried all three Gigabyte bios and all have failed with the error PCI subsystem ID mismatch. This is the bios from my card I currently have. Thanks in advance!!!

GV-N78TGHZ-3GD.zip 134k .zip file


edit:
here's the bios I got from techpowerup.com

Gigabyte.GTX780Ti.3072.131122.zip 134k .zip file


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Hi guys, i just bought a new classified 780ti and im having trouble with it. when playing games it keeps crashing, not the whole computer, just the graphics would freeze up and i can't even alt tab to get out, i have to press the power button on computer to reset. Other times i have the message driver stop responding or something.
> 
> my set up
> 
> skylake cpu
> gigabyte mobo
> samsung m.2 ssd
> swiftech watercool kit
> Windows 10 activated
> 
> Now when i put the card in, windows updated it and got the drivers for it. i'm really new at this so any help would be great. This is my 2nd 780 ti, my first one worked fine, i never messed with it as it has plenty of power. I picked up this one because it was brand new and because it was only 200 bucks, sealed new.


Do you only have the driver and physics installed?

Edit
Try this to
http://www.overclock.net/t/1150443/how-to-remove-your-nvidia-gpu-drivers/540#post_24542722


----------



## crazysoccerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Nothing else, I keep getting this message.


If it's a classified it's probably still under warranty. I had problems with the secondhand one I bought crashing, but I never got that message.

Disabling powermizer with this tool fixed my problem:
http://nvidia-powermizer-manager.software.informer.com/1.0/

But as I said, my problems were traditional crashes that one would get if voltage was too low for a particular clock. I've never seen the message on your screen before.

If you do send it to EVGA let us know what they send back. I'm curious about how many 780 Ti Classifieds they still have.

*EDIT: Did you google the error? Did you try a different game? It seems to be a common problem with Project Cars.*


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazysoccerman*
> 
> If it's a classified it's probably still under warranty. I had problems with the secondhand one I bought crashing, but I never got that message.
> 
> Disabling powermizer with this tool fixed my problem:
> http://nvidia-powermizer-manager.software.informer.com/1.0/
> 
> But as I said, my problems were traditional crashes that one would get if voltage was too low for a particular clock. I've never seen the message on your screen before.
> 
> If you do send it to EVGA let us know what they send back. I'm curious about how many 780 Ti Classifieds they still have.
> 
> *EDIT: Did you google the error? Did you try a different game? It seems to be a common problem with Project Cars.*


Hi thank you for taking the time to address my issue, i will be frank, im very new to gaming in general, i used to when i was a teen, that was a decade ago...things are very complicated now. I honestly don't know how to update the bios on this card, or if it needs to, the MSi Afterburner software says im at stock clock, but when i have the info on Project Cars, why does it say 1185mhz. I know Pcar is a very demanding game but didn't think it would crash my Ti like that. My R9 380 i can play for hours with it and it'll be fine, though the FPS is like half of what i'd get with the 780Ti. Temps for the Ti stayed at around 60 degrees which is well within limit of this card. I installed fresh driver when i put the card in, i could play for like 10-15 minutes then it just completely freeze up all of a sudden. I tried to google my error message but no luck.


----------



## FXformat

I'm stuck at this clock speed no matter what I adjust in msi afterburner. Any thoughts?


----------



## shilka

sory never mind wrong thread.


----------



## Hakim12

Hello,
can some one tell me why i can get over 110% with the powerlimit and the Vcore Voltage over 1,187V . i using the costem bios from Skynet With my Asus Gtx780ti Platinium . YES i use the right Bios .


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hakim12*
> 
> Hello,
> can some one tell me why i can get over 110% with the powerlimit and the Vcore Voltage over 1,187V . i using the costem bios from Skynet With my Asus Gtx780ti Platinium . YES i use the right Bios .


Clean re-install the drivers and overclocking utility's.


----------



## Hakim12

Ok i will try that thank you ver much. And have a Nice Night


----------



## Cucumber

Hey guys. Is a overclock of 1205/3700 good on a reference card on stock bios?


----------



## Luisi5b75

some one can help me? i have an 780ti gigabyte > GV-N78TWF3-3GD < so i cant overclock good and stable, ever if a bit. i dont have problem with PSU, i have Evga 750 G2 (super flower) but Gpu-z say my limit is the power.

y tried flashing with a vbios on this post but they doesnt match with my card id. (in the list are 2 gigabyte windforce )
i will leave here my original bios, if some can helpme moding I will appreciate it

GK110-gtx780ti.zip 135k .zip file


----------



## MadjinnSayan

pls add


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Also do i need to flash the darn thing to be able to set the voltage over the dreaded 1.212v or does is Afterburner unlocking thingie enough (Asus)
I tried the crappy MSI software+unlock thingie but doesnt work, just messes up the good work of Precision X (disabling the crappy boost and variable voltage thanks Obama)


----------



## aznguyen316

Posted this in the classified forum, but hope to get some help here as well.
Quote:


> Have experience flashing 970/980/980Ti bios with nvflash no problems.
> 
> However, received a 780Ti Classfied Hydrocopper today and I am unable to flash any modded bios, whether the skynet ones in the OP, or even my original BIOS edited in either KeplerBIosTweaker or MaxwellBiosTweaker. I constantly get this:
> Code:
> Error Code:8 BCRT_ERROR_CODE_BODY_SIGNATURE_MISMATCH
> 
> VBIOS Signature Check failed.
> 
> Error Code:7 BCRT_ERROR_CODE_BODY_FNV_HASH_MISMATCH
> 
> VBIOS image failed certification sanity check.
> 
> BCRT Error: Certificate verification failed
> 
> ERROR: ERROR:BIOS Cert Verification Error, Update aborted
> 
> the only BIOS I was able to flash was the normal bios slot over the LN2 bios. I am only trying to flash the LN2 bios slot btw. Any help would be great, thanks!


I have no idea what's up with the checksum stuff. Even my own original bios that I can flash, if I make edits to that it won't flash. Trying latest version of nvflash as well as all checks off version etc.


----------



## rluker5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznguyen316*
> 
> Posted this in the classified forum, but hope to get some help here as well.
> I have no idea what's up with the checksum stuff. Even my own original bios that I can flash, if I make edits to that it won't flash. Trying latest version of nvflash as well as all checks off version etc.


I flash a silly way, but it works. I use 2 jump drives, boot from one to dos, and switch to the other with nvflash and my rom. Had some troubles using nvflash from the first one for some reason I never bothered to figure out since my empirically determined method worked. Just an idea.
Also I use kbt 1.27, and change common, voltage table, power table and have messed with boost table, but not on my current rom. Never messed with boost states or clock states.
Also wished I has that dual bios setup so I could go back to normal from my heavily tailored to my psu and sli bios without all the hassle.


----------



## rluker5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadjinnSayan*
> 
> pls add
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also do i need to flash the darn thing to be able to set the voltage over the dreaded 1.212v or does is Afterburner unlocking thingie enough (Asus)
> I tried the crappy MSI software+unlock thingie but doesnt work, just messes up the good work of Precision X (disabling the crappy boost and variable voltage thanks Obama)


I don't think so. I had to move the profiles folder to the desktop to edit and then put it back if I remember correctly. And I'd just use one oc software at startup to avoid conflicts.
This is what my afterburner looks like: 
power limit is from the flash, boost range is silly.
I think you will see power limit throttling if you don't flash the power limit higher.
1.3v only got me a bit more on firestrike. It also makes my cards artifact prone. Yours may be better.
Also it seems the power the gpu gets when a voltage is set is somewhat dependent on the psu. Since I changed mine the cards have wanted less voltage but have still performed the same. I can force a reboot if I give them too much. But don't worry about my rig, you can tell if you like the 1.3 from your clocks, temps and stability. Just some info.

My real actual limit for gaming is temperature when I have mine under full load so I pull the voltage back a bit. All the voltage in the world doesn't change my 780tis from being 780tis.
I can hold them at a consistent 1240 playing W3 at 4k tho. So they're good for now.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm stuck at this clock speed no matter what I adjust in msi afterburner. Any thoughts?


try cleaning up your nvidia and AMD drivers via DDU and try again re-installing back the nvidia drivers (try using an older driver). Then remove msiafterburner and use precision x to see if that makes any difference.

on a side note, i think your 600w psu isn't enough for a 780 ti classy, especially if you're trying to overclock it. Don't get me wrong, i'm not trying to say that this is causing your problem.

Also, it has dual bios, so feel free to switch to secondary bios if you haven't done so and restart. On some occasion, you might have to re-install the driver.


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> try cleaning up your nvidia and AMD drivers via DDU and try again re-installing back the nvidia drivers (try using an older driver). Then remove msiafterburner and use precision x to see if that makes any difference.
> 
> on a side note, i think your 600w psu isn't enough for a 780 ti classy, especially if you're trying to overclock it. Don't get me wrong, i'm not trying to say that this is causing your problem.
> 
> Also, it has dual bios, so feel free to switch to secondary bios if you haven't done so and restart. On some occasion, you might have to re-install the driver.


I did all that, tried both bios, tried under clocking too, it would not respond...i even went as far as wiping out my SSD and reinstalled windows, and then the game...still crash. EVGA took the card back, deemed it faulty and gave me a new 980 Hydro Copper...so far the new card has been good, looks great too.


----------



## scevism

Hello All

I'm new here looking for some help on my palit 780ti card bios and tweaks.
Any help would be great.


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scevism*
> 
> Hello All
> 
> I'm new here looking for some help on my palit 780ti card bios and tweaks.
> Any help would be great.


Welcome to OCN. The first page of this thread has a lot of useful information. Is there anything specific about the bios and tweaks that you are looking for?


----------



## scevism

I'm new to all this i did dl the skyn3t TiPalit bios for my 780ti flashed ok i think.
Anyhelp advice would be great.


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scevism*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new to all this i did dl the skyn3t TiPalit bios for my 780ti flashed ok i think.
> Anyhelp advice would be great.


Well, flashing the bios is a "first step" that can trip people up so congrats on getting that over with. Next step is benchmarking and overclocking. On the very first post, inside of a "spoiler" you see a recommendation for overclocking the 780ti. They recommend you go in increments of 13 for core clock. Go ahead and look that over.

What I generally do when I first get a card is to run 1 or 2 different benchmarks on the stock properties. I then move up the core clock to find my max core OC. After that, I reset the core clock to stock and work on the memory OC and I find the max for that. Afterwards, It is important to note that the max core OC and max memory OC will most likely not work together. You have to find the right balance for your needs.


----------



## Enterprise24

Does anyone try to go pass the dreaded 1.212V on 780 Ti ref PCB


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> Does anyone try to go pass the dreaded 1.212V on 780 Ti ref PCB


Quite a few, requires some modification to the PCB.


----------



## romian

Hey guys!

Iam new here at overclock and need some help.

I have successfully flashed my Gigabyte GTX 780 TI with skyn3t-Ti-vBios-Gigabyte.rom but my voltage wont go past 1.175.

What is the problem?




Thanks for any help i can get!


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romian*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> Iam new here at overclock and need some help.
> 
> I have successfully flashed my Gigabyte GTX 780 TI with skyn3t-Ti-vBios-Gigabyte.rom but my voltage wont go past 1.175.
> 
> What is the problem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help i can get!


Have you reinstalled the drivers as well as MSI Afterburner after it was flashed?


----------



## romian




----------



## romian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Have you reinstalled the drivers as well as MSI Afterburner after it was flashed?


Yes and Yes

I have done that 2-3 times but the voltage is still locked at 1.175.


----------



## crazysoccerman

Suicide run. Literally everything my PC has to give on air. At 100% fan speed the core was pushing 95‎ ‎°C. VRM wasn't far behind.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romian*
> 
> Yes and Yes
> 
> I have done that 2-3 times but the voltage is still locked at 1.175.


Post the bios your using. Compress it into a zip folder first so you can upload it.


----------



## romian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Post the bios your using. Compress it into a zip folder first so you can upload it.


Like this?

GK110.zip 140k .zip file


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romian*
> 
> Like this?
> 
> GK110.zip 140k .zip file


Yes, thanks. What is the model of your card? Reference? WF3? OC? GHz?


----------



## romian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Yes, thanks. What is the model of your card? Reference? WF3? OC? GHz?


Model: GV-N78TD5-3GD-B
ASIC quality: 77.2%


----------



## romian

I did this mod from skyn3t and the voltage changed in afterburner, but not in GPU-Z.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/13490#post_20635197



MSI AB = 1.250v
GPU-Z = 1.175v

Who is right?


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romian*
> 
> Model: GV-N78TD5-3GD-B
> ASIC quality: 77.2%


Okay so it's a reference card.
Give this bios a try;

MS1150.zip 140k .zip file

I"m currently using this with my reference card with good results.


----------



## romian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Okay so it's a reference card.
> Give this bios a try;
> 
> MS1150.zip 140k .zip file
> 
> I"m currently using this with my reference card with good results.


I gave it a try, but when i use your bios my voltage is only 1.050.
I dont go up any more.

In AB i can get the voltage to 1.3, but GPU-Z shows 1.050.
And the computer crashes on lower freq then before :/

I guess that the setting iam looking for is in the bios somewhere, my bios was 1.175v and yours 1.050v.


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Okay so it's a reference card.
> Give this bios a try;
> 
> MS1150.zip 140k .zip file
> 
> I"m currently using this with my reference card with good results.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romian*
> 
> I gave it a try, but when i use your bios my voltage is only 1.050.
> I dont go up any more.
> 
> In AB i can get the voltage to 1.3, but GPU-Z shows 1.050.
> And the computer crashes on lower freq then before :/
> 
> I guess that the setting iam looking for is in the bios somewhere, my bios was 1.175v and yours 1.050v.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> I'm using the bios posted here http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/13920#post_23075859
> 
> It's designed for reference evga superclocked cards and it defaults to 1.212v at load without running any extra software. I think it would work great with your waterblocked cards.. in fact I've recently ordered an ek block for my card so I'll be trying that soon =)


This bios I mentioned I'm still using over a year later, along with nvidia inspector to set the overclock on startup. The bios will also unlock the full max fan speed on a reference card to 4000rpm instead of 3300rpm, so it's a bit louder than the stock design. The card will have a default power limit of 300W and a default 3D load voltage of 1.212v, which can have a negative offset but won't go lower than 1.137v under load. The stock load core frequency is 1006Mhz, and my nvidia inspector profile that loads applies +196Mhz core clock and -62.5mV core voltage for a 1202Mhz clock speed at 1.150v. The maximum power limit is set at 116% which is about 350W.

This is designed for reference cards and the reference blower cooler, but it also works fine with watercooling which doesn't use the built in fan controller on the card. Do not use this if you need to controll fans plugged into the card that are not the nvidia reference cooler.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romian*
> 
> I gave it a try, but when i use your bios my voltage is only 1.050.
> I dont go up any more.
> 
> In AB i can get the voltage to 1.3, but GPU-Z shows 1.050.
> And the computer crashes on lower freq then before :/
> 
> I guess that the setting iam looking for is in the bios somewhere, my bios was 1.175v and yours 1.050v.


Oops I forgot to mention that you have to use evga precision x in order to increase it to 1.212V.
Next to the voltage slider there's an option highlighted called Overboost which is enabled by default, disable it by clicking on it and you will have full voltage control up to 1.212V


----------



## rpnp7

Hey guys I have 2 friends selling me 2 different used cards both of which have 1.5 years+ warranty on them with original box & accessories, which one would you buy & why?

1) EVGA GTX 970 SSC ACX 2.0+ - $345 CAD (Canadian dollars)
2) EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified - $345 CAD (Canadian dollars)

http://www.evga.com/products/Specs/GPU.aspx?pn=e62b059f-ead9-4f90-a4d1-49c3df7ed0b1
http://www.evga.com/products/Specs/GPU.aspx?pn=88601331-dbce-436d-8eb3-37f1f63b6745

Some people say the Gtx 780 ti classified is faster then or equal to a Gtx 980.
Which one would you go for & why?


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpnp7*
> 
> Hey guys I have 2 friends selling me 2 different used cards both of which have 1.5 years+ warranty on them with original box & accessories, which one would you buy & why?
> 
> 1) EVGA GTX 970 SSC ACX 2.0+ - $345 CAD (Canadian dollars)
> 2) EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified - $345 CAD (Canadian dollars)
> 
> http://www.evga.com/products/Specs/GPU.aspx?pn=e62b059f-ead9-4f90-a4d1-49c3df7ed0b1
> http://www.evga.com/products/Specs/GPU.aspx?pn=88601331-dbce-436d-8eb3-37f1f63b6745
> 
> Some people say the Gtx 780 ti classified is faster then or equal to a Gtx 980.
> Which one would you go for & why?


The 780 Ti for sure. It's faster than a 970. Plus it's a classified so increasing the voltage to 1.3V+ is fairly easy using a custom utility & there are a few full cover waterblocks for it where as there are none for the 970.
It might be hard finding another for sli though if you decide to go that route.


----------



## rpnp7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> The 780 Ti for sure. It's faster than a 970. Plus it's a classified so increasing the voltage to 1.3V+ is fairly easy using a custom utility & there are a few full cover waterblocks for it where as there are none for the 970.
> It might be hard finding another for sli though if you decide to go that route.


I won't be water-cooling anything, the max I will do is overclock the cards.
I asking the other places too, they said that the driver support for the gtx 970 is much higher then the gtx 780ti now & it's making the gtx 970 much faster then nay gtx 780ti these days.
What do you say?


----------



## rluker5

The 970 will be faster with newer gameworks settings like hbao+ (until pascal is released) and probably game streaming. Otherwise the 780ti falls between the 970 and 980. The 970 has hdmi 2.0, while the 780ti needs to do pseudo hdmi 2.0 with 4:2:0 color compression.
Some 970s run silent until they are hot, no way a 780ti will do that. On a related note, I keep my door open down here in Wisconsin when I game with 2 780tis or else my room gets too hot.
Interestingly enough, even though the 980 has way less shaders than the 780ti, If you just count the single precision shaders, they are pretty even on the number of transistors. I don't think the relaxed support with pascal will drop the 970s performance to 770 levels due to this indication that there is more to maxwell per shader than kepler, but it may fall a little further behind the 780ti in fps.
The 970 is newer, more compatible with 4k tvs, more plug and play, more civilized and will probably last longer, but the 780ti will give you a few more fps in most situations.
Really a horse apiece. They're both good cards.


----------



## crazysoccerman

if you like the freedom to set the voltage as high as you want, then get the classified.

personally i'll never buy a non-classified card again after having my 780 ti classy.

the other thing you might want to consider is remaining manufacturer warranty. there might not be much difference though because classifieds are given an extra year compared to evga's other offerings.

that said, if i were looking to upgrade NOW, then i would seriously consider AMD because so far they have proven to have significant gains with DX12 compared to nvidia cards. personally i would wait until after new cards are released this year before making a decision.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazysoccerman*
> 
> ...
> that said, if i were looking to upgrade NOW, then i would seriously consider AMD because so far they have proven to have significant gains with DX12 compared to nvidia cards. personally i would wait until after new cards are released this year before making a decision.


^ This! Though I too prefer to wait for the new releases!


----------



## Steeps5

Well I have had great success implementing skynet's custom BIOS to my MSi GTX 780 Ti. Since increasing the voltage to 1.212 V, I can overclock with complete stability to a temperature higher than my case can cool it!

Before, with the stock BIOS, my card would crash in a lot of games with only about +70 MHz overclock. I'm currently at +130MHz and have had no instability. Sadly the card reaches 80 C at that overclock.


----------



## cyricc

Hi All,

Which version of Nvidia drivers to you find to be:

a - the most stable
b - the best performing
c - the perfect middle ground

?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyricc*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Which version of Nvidia drivers to you find to be:
> 
> a - the most stable
> b - the best performing
> c - the perfect middle ground
> 
> ?


I use 362.00 and it works fine. I get the same OC levels (I game at 1241 Mhz) and it runs games like Witcher 3 and Crysis 2 and 3 with no issues. Just make sure to do a clean uninstall and get rid of all drivers before doing a clean install.

I've compared using the 247.xx, 252.xx, and the 262.00 drivers and found that all of them are more or less the same with 362.00 being more stable for benching as compared to the 2. Playing games all basically played well with my card.


----------



## Steeps5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyricc*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Which version of Nvidia drivers to you find to be:
> 
> a - the most stable
> b - the best performing
> c - the perfect middle ground
> 
> ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I use 362.00 and it works fine. I get the same OC levels (I game at 1241 Mhz) and it runs games like Witcher 3 and Crysis 2 and 3 with no issues. Just make sure to do a clean uninstall and get rid of all drivers before doing a clean install.
> 
> I've compared using the 247.xx, 252.xx, and the 262.00 drivers and found that all of them are more or less the same with 362.00 being more stable for benching as compared to the 2. Playing games all basically played well with my card.


Also using 362.00 and it is working very well after a full uninstall with DDU (Display Driver Uninstaller). Haven't had a single crash since I flashed a custom BIOS and installed these drivers. Do not use the newest one if you have more than one monitor (364.51), there are a number of problems with it.


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steeps5*
> 
> Well I have had great success implementing skynet's custom BIOS to my MSi GTX 780 Ti. Since increasing the voltage to 1.212 V, I can overclock with complete stability to a temperature higher than my case can cool it!
> 
> Before, with the stock BIOS, my card would crash in a lot of games with only about +70 MHz overclock. I'm currently at +130MHz and have had no instability. Sadly the card reaches 80 C at that overclock.


At +70MHz what is the max boost? and at +130MHz with Skyn3t BIOS what is the max boost?
Have you already upping the fan profile in Afterburner? Do you still get max temp of 80C?
I would like to see Firestrike result at your +30MHz and +130MHz, plz


----------



## Luisi5b75

PLEASE! I NEED A MODED BIOS FOR MY GV-N78TWF3-3GD
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b2725/gigabyte-gtx-780-ti-windforce-3x.html

i have too many crashes and only found bios for the others windforce. nvflash dont let me install those








this is http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b2725/gigabyte-gtx-780-ti-windforce-3x.html


----------



## scevism

I used the skyn3t bios on my Palit 780ti all flashed ok and working fine in games.
The only way i could get 250% on the core voltage was to use NVIDIA Inspector.
Saved the profile in afterburner all ok turn the pc on today and the voltage only goes up to 100%
Any ideas?

workingwelloc.jpg 356k .jpg file


----------



## Steeps5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> At +70MHz what is the max boost? and at +130MHz with Skyn3t BIOS what is the max boost?
> Have you already upping the fan profile in Afterburner? Do you still get max temp of 80C?
> I would like to see Firestrike result at your +30MHz and +130MHz, plz


Will make a reminder to check on this tonight.


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steeps5*
> 
> Will make a reminder to check on this tonight.


Thanks *Steeps5*


----------



## Steeps5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Steeps5*
> 
> Will make a reminder to check on this tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks *Steeps5*
Click to expand...

Well... postponing to tomorrow.


----------



## dymex

Hello.
I flashed my 780ti using "MSI.GTX780Ti.TwinFrozrGaming [*] 80.80.34.00.35" but only clock's changed. I can't change voltage(gpu-z showing 1.05V in stress) and also fan is still at 34% not 20%. Tried mod fan to 20% or 0% in original BIOS via KeplerBiosTweaker but it's still 34%. What is wrong?

msi.gif 25k .gif file


msi2.gif 18k .gif file


----------



## Steeps5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> At +70MHz what is the max boost? and at +130MHz with Skyn3t BIOS what is the max boost?
> Have you already upping the fan profile in Afterburner? Do you still get max temp of 80C?
> I would like to see Firestrike result at your +30MHz and +130MHz, plz


Here they are, default Fire Strike settings. I ran these on a 1440p monitor but I believe they ran in 1080p. Max temperature I got was surprisingly only 65 C. In games the temp goes up to 80 C.

Stock - 1046 MHz - 9337
+30 MHz - 1076 MHz - 9570
+130 MHz - 1176 MHz - 10101
+130 MHz - 1176 MHZ - 10165 (with + 130 MHz VRAM)


----------



## kakakakaka

Can anyone with a Asus GTX 780 Ti DirectCU II OC confirm that it's normal for the card to not have any cooling of the memory chips?

Explains why the memory overclock takes a while before it shows artifacts, could go higher if the memory chips are actually cooled.

Anyone experience with it? Just found out that nothing is contacting the chips, the cooler nor the backplate.


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dymex*
> 
> Hello.
> I flashed my 780ti using "MSI.GTX780Ti.TwinFrozrGaming [*] 80.80.34.00.35" but only clock's changed. I can't change voltage(gpu-z showing 1.05V in stress) and also fan is still at 34% not 20%. Tried mod fan to 20% or 0% in original BIOS via KeplerBiosTweaker but it's still 34%. What is wrong?
> 
> msi.gif 25k .gif file
> 
> 
> msi2.gif 18k .gif file


Try different tools to overclock to see if they all won't allow you to change the voltage.
And the fan probably won't go lower, that's a hardware default, unfortunately..


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scevism*
> 
> I used the skyn3t bios on my Palit 780ti all flashed ok and working fine in games.
> The only way i could get 250% on the core voltage was to use NVIDIA Inspector.
> Saved the profile in afterburner all ok turn the pc on today and the voltage only goes up to 100%
> Any ideas?
> 
> workingwelloc.jpg 356k .jpg file


you mean the power target..?
Don't use afterburner with the 780 Ti. Use some other tool. And don't bother with setting it to a huge amount, if you won't hit the target you should be fine. As I can see you reach a max of about 99%, not even close to the 150%, so don't bother.

Or do you mean +250mV? Again, don't use afterburner. Doesn't work properly with this card. And don't use two tools at the same time to adjust and monitor things, unless they are two separate tools. Not if they both can control the GPU.


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steeps5*
> 
> Here they are, default Fire Strike settings. I ran these on a 1440p monitor but I believe they ran in 1080p. Max temperature I got was surprisingly only 65 C. In games the temp goes up to 80 C.
> 
> Stock - 1046 MHz - 9337
> +30 MHz - 1076 MHz - 9570
> +130 MHz - 1176 MHz - 10101
> +130 MHz - 1176 MHZ - 10165 (with + 130 MHz VRAM)


Thanks *Steeps5*







but sorry I didn't tell you that I wanted to see GPU score in Firestrike instead total score ...oops


----------



## Steeps5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> Thanks *Steeps5*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but sorry I didn't tell you that I wanted to see GPU score in Firestrike instead total score ...oops


Well you're still in luck, here are all four GPU scores in the same order:

11732
12059
12951
13047

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7982463
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7982537
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7982596
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7982652

Overall again:
Stock - 1046 MHz - 9337
+30 MHz - 1076 MHz - 9570
+130 MHz - 1176 MHz - 10101
+130 MHz - 1176 MHZ - 10165 (with + 130 MHz VRAM)


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steeps5*
> 
> Well you're still in luck, here are all four GPU scores in the same order:
> 
> 11732
> 12059
> 12951
> 13047
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7982463
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7982537
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7982596
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7982652
> 
> Overall again:
> Stock - 1046 MHz - 9337
> +30 MHz - 1076 MHz - 9570
> +130 MHz - 1176 MHz - 10101
> +130 MHz - 1176 MHZ - 10165 (with + 130 MHz VRAM)


Thanks again *Steeps5*







+Rep for you


----------



## lilchronic

Cmon guy's we cant have the RED Team Beating the Green Team. Come submit your runs for the Green team.








http://www.overclock.net/t/1586140/3d-fanboy-competition-2016-nvidia-vs-amd/0_50


----------



## ciaran 2110

quick question, what would be the highest clock speed able to get on air with 2 780ti classified, with there bios flashed?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ciaran 2110*
> 
> quick question, what would be the highest clock speed able to get on air with 2 780ti classified, with there bios flashed?


some where between 1350Mhz - 1450Mhz


----------



## ciaran 2110

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> some where between 1350Mhz - 1450Mhz


right, is that good or can that be better under water?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ciaran 2110*
> 
> right, is that good or can that be better under water?


you might get slightly higher clocks on water.


----------



## ciaran 2110

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> you might get slightly higher clocks on water.


right so, looks like i have to flash my cards even tho i don't know how to do that, but there is a first time for everything


----------



## jamie1981

hi is there a way to just up the power limit and voltage limit with kepler bios tweak as i want a stock bios with more head room on power limit and a bit more voltage limit my card is msi 780ti gaming 3 stock bios 80.80.34.00.34 890mhz 1045 boost but it goes to 1110mhz when turned to +5% power limit was kinda wanting 1200mhz ish ?? thanks for any help


----------



## rluker5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakakakaka*
> 
> Can anyone with a Asus GTX 780 Ti DirectCU II OC confirm that it's normal for the card to not have any cooling of the memory chips?
> 
> Explains why the memory overclock takes a while before it shows artifacts, could go higher if the memory chips are actually cooled.
> 
> Anyone experience with it? Just found out that nothing is contacting the chips, the cooler nor the backplate.


Got one new in late 2013, other used jan 2014. Never been able to oc the memory much. A high, stable oc for me would be 1228 core, 7200 mem for both. Used that one a lot with W3 for hours at a time, have a couple extra fans on the cards in the case to help with cooling.
I have run them hard enough to need to reapply the thermal paste so I have seen the bare memory, and I couldn't figure out something to do with it either. The heatpipes get too close to the units away from the pcie part.
Don't know if many games outside of benchmarks have a memory bottleneck.

So I just kind of have help. With mine mem good at stock, mem doesn't oc much, doesn't seem to hurt the cards for at least 2 years so far.


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rluker5*
> 
> Got one new in late 2013, other used jan 2014. Never been able to oc the memory much. A high, stable oc for me would be 1228 core, 7200 mem for both. Used that one a lot with W3 for hours at a time, have a couple extra fans on the cards in the case to help with cooling.
> I have run them hard enough to need to reapply the thermal paste so I have seen the bare memory, and I couldn't figure out something to do with it either. The heatpipes get too close to the units away from the pcie part.
> Don't know if many games outside of benchmarks have a memory bottleneck.
> 
> So I just kind of have help. With mine mem good at stock, mem doesn't oc much, doesn't seem to hurt the cards for at least 2 years so far.


Mine is a really bad overclocker. Just 1175mhz.. Before this one I owned (technically still do) a Gainward Phantom, which could go to about 1300mhz, but the solder underneath the chip probably cracked after removing the heatsink a couple of times. Card is dead, going to have it reballed. Then I bought a new Asus DCUII OC one, for very cheap in a store. Now I know why. It's poor overclocker, probably returned one. But, I thought, maybe I can make up for the core clock with a decent memory clock. I am able to clock the memory pretty high, but after a time when it heats up the artifacts come. So it's definitely a cooling issue. And just the other day I removed the heatsink (warranty was no longer there) and saw that the memory chips are just not cooled. Nothing. Not even touching the heatsink.
The heatsink itself also is a very poor one. The heatpipes are glued to the aluminum, and they aren't touching eachother. So direct contact with the chip is very bare. I will never buy an asus DirectCU cooled card again. The fans make too much noise as well. And you can't use other heatsinks/fans.

Maybe I need to try some sheet metal copper on the memory for cooling and making it touch the heatsink.

Any ideas for better and more silent cooling? The fans are noisy







.


----------



## rluker5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakakakaka*
> 
> Mine is a really bad overclocker. Just 1175mhz.. Before this one I owned (technically still do) a Gainward Phantom, which could go to about 1300mhz, but the solder underneath the chip probably cracked after removing the heatsink a couple of times. Card is dead, going to have it reballed. Then I bought a new Asus DCUII OC one, for very cheap in a store. Now I know why. It's a poor overclocker, probably returned one. But, I thought, maybe I can make up for the core clock with a decent memory clock. I am able to clock the memory pretty high, but after a time when it heats up the artifacts come. So it's definitely a cooling issue. And just the other day I removed the heatsink (warranty was no longer there) and saw that the memory chips are just not cooled. Nothing. Not even touching the heatsink.
> The heatsink itself also is a very poor one. The heatpipes are glued to the aluminum, and they aren't touching eachother. So direct contact with the chip is very bare. I will never buy an asus DirectCU cooled card again. The fans make too much noise as well. And you can't use other heatsinks/fans.
> 
> Maybe I need to try some sheet metal copper on the memory for cooling and making it touch the heatsink.
> 
> Any ideas for better and more silent cooling? The fans are noisy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Both my dc2s have asics in the upper 60s so not the greatest either.
Since you're already leaning towards ghettorigging, I have a bit of a noisy fan layout for you to ponder the pieces to see if there are any you like.

I made a bit of a wind tunnel to keep the top card from heat throttling the pair. Some quick notes:

1. 120mm fans fit nicely over a gpu mount, just can't cover the video out ports being used. Those are controlled by a built in fan controller that came with the case.
2. found some nice little $3 chipset fans on ebay that plug into the mobo and fit right into that pocket dc2's have on the end.
3. That noctua found it's way there first since it's quiet.
4. Used to have a screen over that side fan, but the gpus don't get dirty enough at my place to justify the noticeable reduction in airflow from it.
? Was an extra fan and I had one fan plug left in the case fan controller so in it went. Doesn't do me a lot of good, but might keep the pcb a little cooler for almost no effort.

My gpus stay at about the same temp, and I kept them in the low 70s maxing them out with W3 at 4k. But I did turn the mobo fans all the way up and the case controlled fans halfway up to do it. Also turned the stereo up a bit








Saw you had a Z series mobo so I know you can control your fans. Keeping the whole card cool is one way to keep that memory cool.

I thought about filing down that heatpipe over the memory chip facing us so I could put something on the memory but that would probably hurt the chip's cooling.
And I played around a lot with bios mods and I was never able to drop those fans below 37%








Noisiest part of my rig, all the time. At least I don't notice very often anymore.

The cards seem like they will be nice enough for me to hold on to until big pascal or vega comes out. So I really can't complain about their performance.

Oh and don't use arctic mx4 on them. The cooling solids have consistently squeezed out to the sides over time leaving lousy cooling over the gpu. ASilver5 never did this so it's back on the die.
Good luck on that phantom. That would be a real prize if you got it going again.

Edit: You got me thinking about the angly line artifacts I see sometimes with my cards.
I see them when I am applying too much voltage. It may be the memory, all I know is I get rid of them by reducing the voltage.
I've got a lot of extenuating circumstances - have severely overloaded my cpu, mobo and gpus, and am suspicious of the volts my power supply is putting out, have a heavily modded bios, modded afterburner, the list goes on - the point is, some reason both my cards act like they are getting 150mv more than all of the monitoring software says. They get hot and hold good clocks for their asics at impossibly low volts per afterburner, precision, gpuz. I run 1202 clock at 1050mv- according to the numbers. So I don't believe them, I just go with an offset and it works fine. Wasn't like this with my old ps and stock bios.
Since you've got artifacting and the same card maybe you have the same deal. Easy to check.


----------



## DanielCoffey

Hello folks - I would like some help pushing my single 780ti overclocks a little higher since I am finding Fallout 4 struggling to maintain 60fps at 1440p. Let me give you some background to the card and how I have been using it...

Card : ASUS GTX780ti 3Gb
BIOS : 80.80.30.00.01 skyn3t
Cooling : Full water block

Tools : ASUS GPUTweak v 2.8.3.0

Boost : 1274
Min Voltage : 1.100
Mem Clock : 7800
Power Target : 110%
Temp Target : 82C

When idle I see 324MHz Boost, 0.887V, 648MHz Memory. Under 100% load on Fallout 4 I see 1248MHz Boost, 1.187V, 7798MHz Memory. Temperatures reported by the GPU never exceed 45C. Drivers are nVidia 364.72 and the entire machine has been rebuilt since I last fiddled with the BIOS so I understand that the drivers are correctly picking up the BIOS.

The 1.100V 1274/7800 overclock is stable in Valley but I have a few questions...

1. Why does the target of 1274MHz Boost not get reached (tops out at 1248MHz)?
2. Why does the voltage report at 1.187V when I have set it to 1.100V? EDIT : I see it is the MIN voltage, not max. Is the Power Target something I should adjust instead?

I suppose I need to think how much further I can push this card. I am not an experienced overclocker and appreciate I have probably been a bit cautious on the voltage but that was because the card was new when I bought it a year or so ago. I can't afford a 980ti (and would probably wait for its imminent successor anyway) so I would like to push this card a little more now. I do get a little coil buzz under full load but it is not terrible.

Thanks for any advice in advance.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielCoffey*
> 
> Hello folks - I would like some help pushing my single 780ti overclocks a little higher since I am finding Fallout 4 struggling to maintain 60fps at 1440p. Let me give you some background to the card and how I have been using it...
> 
> Card : ASUS GTX780ti 3Gb
> BIOS : 80.80.30.00.01 skyn3t
> Cooling : Full water block
> 
> Tools : ASUS GPUTweak v 2.8.3.0
> 
> Boost : 1274
> Min Voltage : 1.100
> Mem Clock : 7800
> Power Target : 110%
> Temp Target : 82C
> 
> When idle I see 324MHz Boost, 0.887V, 648MHz Memory. Under 100% load on Fallout 4 I see 1248MHz Boost, 1.187V, 7798MHz Memory. Temperatures reported by the GPU never exceed 45C. Drivers are nVidia 364.72 and the entire machine has been rebuilt since I last fiddled with the BIOS so I understand that the drivers are correctly picking up the BIOS.
> 
> The 1.100V 1274/7800 overclock is stable in Valley but I have a few questions...
> 
> 1. Why does the target of 1274MHz Boost not get reached (tops out at 1248MHz)?
> 2. Why does the voltage report at 1.187V when I have set it to 1.100V? EDIT : I see it is the MIN voltage, not max. Is the Power Target something I should adjust instead?
> 
> I suppose I need to think how much further I can push this card. I am not an experienced overclocker and appreciate I have probably been a bit cautious on the voltage but that was because the card was new when I bought it a year or so ago. I can't afford a 980ti (and would probably wait for its imminent successor anyway) so I would like to push this card a little more now. I do get a little coil buzz under full load but it is not terrible.
> 
> Thanks for any advice in advance.


The first thing to remember about benchmarks is the fact that it never translates to a 100% completely stable clock when gaming, specially with intensive games.

Second, it appears to be throttling, do you have the power target at 120% and the temp target at 95*C?

Thirdly, playing at those clocks 1248Mhz is actually dang good! If you want to push your OC further, I also suggest you turn down your memory OC and try to push the GPU core as high as you can, since that really translates to better FPS with Kepler. Actually even leaving it at 7000 Mhz is fine for gaming.

The best you can do is probably turn down AA in game to about 2x and choose FXAA, What settings d you have in FO4 anyway?


----------



## DanielCoffey

The good thing is that the 1278/7800 is completely stable at that voltage. I have been running Skyrim at 1440p with ENB and recently FO4 at 1440p and getting no artefacts at all.

I did notice the fact that the card is reported by GPUTweak at exactly 26MHz below actual as I raise and lower the boost. If I set 1248, it shows 1222. If I go to 1261, it shows 1235. If I go to 1274, it shows 1248 and so on.

I have the Power Target at 120% and the Temp Target at 82C. Do you think those should be adjusted? Actual on-die temps are 45C due to full water block.

Today I reverted the memory back to stock 7000MHz and tried to push the boost higher but I got occasional artefacts at 1300 and distinct artefacts at 1313 and 1326 so I think having 1278 at that voltage is the stable limit. With 1300/7000 I saw the GPU Core Voltage reported as 1.200V exactly.

As for game settings, I am playing FO4 at 1440p with no AA at all (I find the small pixels are adequate to manage without), the new HBAO+ is on, Weapon Debris at Medium, all other settings are at the High preset except for Godrays (low) but I have pushed some of the object (and related) fades out to about 75% along the slider. I could pull those back a bit. I get a rock steady 60fps with the GPU at 80% load in quiet areas such as Sanctuary. I get around 50fps outdoors on a sunny day at the tiny "raider, dog and overdosed corpse" camp to the north and east of Sanctuary, looking south. It is a huge vista. The GPU is obviously pegged at 100% there.

I was wondering about my RAM speed too. I have 32Gb of 1600MHz CAS9 Corsair Vengeance Pro on an ASUS Maximus Formula VI board and I am considering either trying to push the RAM higher or replace it with 2400MHz. I am about a year away from my next planned rebuild. Thoughts?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielCoffey*
> 
> The good thing is that the 1278/7800 is completely stable at that voltage. I have been running Skyrim at 1440p with ENB and recently FO4 at 1440p and getting no artefacts at all.
> 
> I did notice the fact that the card is reported by GPUTweak at exactly 26MHz below actual as I raise and lower the boost. If I set 1248, it shows 1222. If I go to 1261, it shows 1235. If I go to 1274, it shows 1248 and so on.


Try to use GPU-Z instead to check what the actual clocks are when running under load. It has a sensor tab which can keep a log of things while running.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielCoffey*
> 
> I have the Power Target at 120% and the Temp Target at 82C. Do you think those should be adjusted? Actual on-die temps are 45C due to full water block.


You should be good with your setting, no need to change, I forgot that your card is under water using full cover blocks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielCoffey*
> 
> Today I reverted the memory back to stock 7000MHz and tried to push the boost higher but I got occasional artefacts at 1300 and distinct artefacts at 1313 and 1326 so I think having 1278 at that voltage is the stable limit. With 1300/7000 I saw the GPU Core Voltage reported as 1.200V exactly.


I guess the max clocks your card can reach under water is 1278. That should be more than adequate since you'd have to hit more than 1350 MHz to make any more fps gains that matter.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielCoffey*
> 
> As for game settings, I am playing FO4 at 1440p with no AA at all (I find the small pixels are adequate to manage without), the new HBAO+ is on, Weapon Debris at Medium, all other settings are at the High preset except for Godrays (low) but I have pushed some of the object (and related) fades out to about 75% along the slider. I could pull those back a bit. I get a rock steady 60fps with the GPU at 80% load in quiet areas such as Sanctuary. I get around 50fps outdoors on a sunny day at the tiny "raider, dog and overdosed corpse" camp to the north and east of Sanctuary, looking south. It is a huge vista. The GPU is obviously pegged at 100% there.
> 
> I was wondering about my RAM speed too. I have 32Gb of 1600MHz CAS9 Corsair Vengeance Pro on an ASUS Maximus Formula VI board and I am considering either trying to push the RAM higher or replace it with 2400MHz. I am about a year away from my next planned rebuild. Thoughts?


I think the HBAO+ is what's driving the game too hard for the card to easily hit 60 fps. I would try disabling that and I'm sure you'll be able to move the other graphic settings higher and still hit 60 fps consistently.

As for trying to OC your RAM, if you want it to affect your gaming, tightening the timings would be the way to go. Looking at your RAM it's already CAS9 and that's optimum but lowering those timings some more (like making sure the timings are 9-9-9-X-X) does help with a few FPS here and there (particularly minimum fps I believe). Of course if you can push your memory to go faster with CAS9 timings that would be even better. Getting 2400 MHz ram would only be good if you could get CAS9 or CAS10 timings on them, if you can't, the difference in gaming is negligable compared to a 1600 CAS9 memory.


----------



## DanielCoffey

GPUz showed the same 1248 GPU Core Clock frequency when I was expecting 1274 but did show a hint of throttling...

Core 1248.2, Mem 1949.4, Power Consumption 90.2% TDP, *PerfCap Reason VRel, VOp.*

Any ideas what that refers to?

As for the FO4 settings, I agree that HBAO+ is demanding but it looks *really* good. I think I will pull back the fade distances a little as I would prefer to keep that setting on. I will see how far back I have to pull the fades.

The memory I am using is the Corsair Vengeance Pro kit (CMY16GX3M2A1600C9) which is specced at 9,9,9,25 2T at 1.5V but I am running it at 9,9,9,24 *1T*. I see what you mean about the higher frequencies being offset pretty much equally by slacker timings. Corsair run their DDR3 2400 at 11,13,13,31 2T at 1.65V and I do see issues with older motherboards running higher frequencies when all four slots are full with 2400MHz. I will stick with my DDR3 1600 CAS9 for now and perhaps see if I can tighten it to 8,9,8,24 2T.


----------



## msone16

I have a MSI 780Ti Twin Frozr and I can't control the voltage at all. I've tried MSI AB and EVGA Precision and the voltage always goes from .875v at idle to 1.037v at max load. While the OSD shows the voltage at whatever I set it at, GPU-Z and HWMonitor both say its maxes at 1.037v.

I'm inclined to believe that 1.037v is the actual voltage since flashing my BIOS and raising the voltage even higher has zero effect on the overclocks. Here are some pics of my GPU-Z

GPU-Z 56k .png file


619969796ASIC 54k .png file


Sensors 38k .png file


----------



## DanielCoffey

I have found the PerfCap reason codes here...
Quote:


> vRel = Reliability. Indicating perf is limited by reliability voltage.
> VOp = Operating. Indicating perf is limited by max operating voltage.
> Pwr = Power. Indicating perf is limited by total power limit.
> Thrm = Thermal. Indicating perf is limited by temperature limit.
> Util = Utilization. Indicating perf is limited by GPU utilization.
> 
> NVIDIA Boost algorithm thought it could increase the clocks even further, but the NVIDIA driver said that this would require too much voltage, so there was no further increase.


I assume I am limited to 1248 core unless I mod the bios to raise voltage, yes?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielCoffey*
> 
> GPUz showed the same 1248 GPU Core Clock frequency when I was expecting 1274 but did show a hint of throttling...
> 
> Core 1248.2, Mem 1949.4, Power Consumption 90.2% TDP, *PerfCap Reason VRel, VOp.*
> 
> Any ideas what that refers to?
> 
> As for the FO4 settings, I agree that HBAO+ is demanding but it looks *really* good. I think I will pull back the fade distances a little as I would prefer to keep that setting on. I will see how far back I have to pull the fades.
> 
> The memory I am using is the Corsair Vengeance Pro kit (CMY16GX3M2A1600C9) which is specced at 9,9,9,25 2T at 1.5V but I am running it at 9,9,9,24 *1T*. I see what you mean about the higher frequencies being offset pretty much equally by slacker timings. Corsair run their DDR3 2400 at 11,13,13,31 2T at 1.65V and I do see issues with older motherboards running higher frequencies when all four slots are full with 2400MHz. I will stick with my DDR3 1600 CAS9 for now and perhaps see if I can tighten it to 8,9,8,24 2T.


I think keeping your mems at 9,9,9,24, 1T is awesome, no need to do the one you plan since you'll end up moving it back to 2T.

As for the core going down to 1248.2 and that Vrel and VOp (both are voltage related), I believe that's the TDP limit (120% setting) restricting you. If you can find a way to increase that to 130% you'll see the clocks be more stable and go past that 1248.2.


----------



## DanielCoffey

That 1248 core seems to be limited by the voltage in the bios, not the tweak tools.

If I set the Power Target to 130% or even 150% I still get the 1248 VRel/VOp limit. The card seems to be limited to 1.187V VDDC which is odd because skyn3t's bios mentions a voltage unlock.

EDIT : Raising the Power Target to 150% allows the 1.187V cap to creep up to 1.200V. I still see the 1248 core clock with VRel/VOp showing capping but I get a little higher FPS showing the capping is happening a little less often. It seems that the reference ASUS 780ti is volt locked to 1.187V by default, that skyn3t's bios unlocks that to 1.212V but beyond that you are needing to custom-craft a bios.


----------



## Steeps5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msone16*
> 
> I have a MSI 780Ti Twin Frozr and I can't control the voltage at all. I've tried MSI AB and EVGA Precision and the voltage always goes from .875v at idle to 1.037v at max load. While the OSD shows the voltage at whatever I set it at, GPU-Z and HWMonitor both say its maxes at 1.037v.
> 
> I'm inclined to believe that 1.037v is the actual voltage since flashing my BIOS and raising the voltage even higher has zero effect on the overclocks. Here are some pics of my GPU-Z
> 
> GPU-Z 56k .png file
> 
> 
> 619969796ASIC 54k .png file
> 
> 
> Sensors 38k .png file


Did you use this BIOS in the list? (The very last one.) I'm using the same exact card with that BIOS and the voltage goes to 1.212 just fine in EVGA Precision.

Did you follow the instructions to use Display Driver Uninstaller *after* flashing the BIOS? You have to uninstall the drivers, restart your computer, then install the new drivers.
Quote:


> *M*SI.GTX780Ti.TwinFrozrGaming
> [*] 80.80.34.00.35
> [*]
> 
> MSI.GTX780Ti.TwinFrozrGaming.80.80.34.00.35.zip 68k .zip file


----------



## msone16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steeps5*
> 
> Did you use this BIOS in the list? (The very last one.) I'm using the same exact card with that BIOS and the voltage goes to 1.212 just fine in EVGA Precision.
> 
> Did you follow the instructions to use Display Driver Uninstaller *after* flashing the BIOS? You have to uninstall the drivers, restart your computer, then install the new drivers.


Yeah I figured out what I did wrong with EVGA Precision (I had overvoltage and overboost on). I can get the voltage to 1.212v on Precision now. Are you able to get your card to 1.3v?

My MSI AB only goes up to 1.037v still.


----------



## Steeps5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msone16*
> 
> Yeah I figured out what I did wrong with EVGA Precision (I had overvoltage and overboost on). I can get the voltage to 1.212v on Precision now. Are you able to get your card to 1.3v?
> 
> My MSI AB only goes up to 1.037v still.


Haven't tried going any higher... don't think I need to.

I don't believe Afterburner works for changing voltage from what I recall (if someone else could verify that would be great).


----------



## rluker5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steeps5*
> 
> Haven't tried going any higher... don't think I need to.
> 
> I don't believe Afterburner works for changing voltage from what I recall (if someone else could verify that would be great).


Mine lets.me change it, and other settings way into crash territory. Sometimes a bad value would slip itself in - max voltage the bios allowed usually, so now I click the lock icon all the time. I also have to disable ab at startup and reboot to update nvidia drivers so that's a hassle.
Precision works for me but I find it less convenient probably because I haven't used it enough to be used to it. But precision never switched my oc at boot like ab has.


----------



## Bigjk47

Modded my EVGA GTX 780ti ACX SCs all white







Came out better than I thought. Thought Id share.


----------



## donkidonki

They came out a treat, the kind of thing to give Tiny Tom Logan wet dreams I shouldn't wonder.


----------



## ciaran 2110

on the first page it gives all the different 780 ti card bios. i have 2 780 ti classifieds, but there isn't a option for that so, would i use the 780 ti sc acx bios


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ciaran 2110*
> 
> on the first page it gives all the different 780 ti card bios. i have 2 780 ti classifieds, but there isn't a option for that so, would i use the 780 ti sc acx bios


No don't use the SC bios, you'll brick your card.

Go here and scroll down to the 780 TI Classified area:

*http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-k-ngp-n-owners-club*

Some bios' there for you to choose.


----------



## ciaran 2110

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> No don't use the SC bios, you'll brick your card.
> 
> Go here and scroll down to the 780 TI Classified area:
> 
> *http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-k-ngp-n-owners-club*
> 
> Some bios' there for you to choose.[/quote
> 
> cheers for that


----------



## neoroy

Hi guys, I just tested Firestrike benchmark with *364.72 vs 355.82* with no add volt I can get max boost *1340MHz (355.82)* and max boost *1280MHz (364.72)*. GPU score is 14.127 (355.82) vs 14.030 (364.72). Looks like older driver has better high max boost??
362.00 is pretty similar like latest driver.


----------



## Steeps5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> Hi guys, I just tested Firestrike benchmark with *364.72 vs 355.82* with no add volt I can get max boost *1340MHz (355.82)* and max boost *1280MHz (364.72)*. GPU score is 14.127 (355.82) vs 14.030 (364.72). Looks like older driver has better high max boost??
> 362.00 is pretty similar like latest driver.


I don't doubt that NVIDIA is degrading performance on older cards:

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/831639/nvidia-is-deliberately-downgrading-kepler-gpus-performance-in-favor-of-maxwell-/

From that thread: https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/831639/geforce-700-600-series/nvidia-is-deliberately-downgrading-kepler-gpus-performance-in-favor-of-maxwell-/post/4529999/#4529999

Might go back and try 347.88 and see if there is a difference.


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steeps5*
> 
> I don't doubt that NVIDIA is degrading performance on older cards:
> 
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/831639/nvidia-is-deliberately-downgrading-kepler-gpus-performance-in-favor-of-maxwell-/
> 
> From that thread: https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/831639/geforce-700-600-series/nvidia-is-deliberately-downgrading-kepler-gpus-performance-in-favor-of-maxwell-/post/4529999/#4529999
> 
> Might go back and try 347.88 and see if there is a difference.


But I think 355.82 is quite good, based at max OC with no add volt via latest driver.
Hmm OK later I will try 347.88...thanks Steeps5







by the way what driver do you use for 780 Ti?


----------



## Steeps5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> But I think 355.82 is quite good, based at max OC with no add volt via latest driver.
> Hmm OK later I will try 347.88...thanks Steeps5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by the way what driver do you use for 780 Ti?


Currently using 362.00. May try and experiment going back to a previous driver tonight. Run some benchmarks.


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steeps5*
> 
> Currently using 362.00. May try and experiment going back to a previous driver tonight. Run some benchmarks.


Btw you and I use windows 10 now but 347.88 doesn't support windows 10, I guess we can't use it, can't we? Unless I use windows 7.

Note : Do you use Afterburner 4.2.0? Strange, my voltage slider doesn't work when I unlock voltage controller. Is it GTX780Ti issue or just my card because I have different Edition. Others Afterburner work fine


----------



## bags

Would it be worth watercooling my two 780ti's now, or is that a crazy idea?


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bags*
> 
> Would it be worth watercooling my two 780ti's now, or is that a crazy idea?


If you plan on keeping them for a while yet, then it's not a bad idea at all.
The benefits of watercooling are certainly worthwhile for the 780 Ti's.
Also, sometimes there are good deals to be had on 780 Ti blocks.


----------



## VeritronX

For most 780ti's the watercooling won't make it much faster, it will just let them run a lot cooler and quieter.. I have an EK block on mine but i've bought the corsair HG10 780 kit for it so I can sell it on or hand it down later (lost all the screws for the ref cooler







)

Also there's rumours of a AMD card for $300 coming that can perform as well as a 980ti, might be worth holding onto the money and getting a new card instead if the competition is going to be that good. You also get DP1.3 on the upcoming cards so support for HDR monitors and higher refresh rates etc.


----------



## Steeps5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> Btw you and I use windows 10 now but 347.88 doesn't support windows 10, I guess we can't use it, can't we? Unless I use windows 7.
> 
> Note : Do you use Afterburner 4.2.0? Strange, my voltage slider doesn't work when I unlock voltage controller. Is it GTX780Ti issue or just my card because I have different Edition. Others Afterburner work fine


Well... not sure about Windows 10.

I've never seen the voltage control work on Afterburner. I use EVGA PrecisionX16 for the voltage.


----------



## bags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> If you plan on keeping them for a while yet, then it's not a bad idea at all.
> The benefits of watercooling are certainly worthwhile for the 780 Ti's.
> Also, sometimes there are good deals to be had on 780 Ti blocks.


Looks like there'll be new cards in the new few months, so might not bother. Haven't seen any good deals on blocks myself and had a pretty decent look.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bags*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> If you plan on keeping them for a while yet, then it's not a bad idea at all.
> The benefits of watercooling are certainly worthwhile for the 780 Ti's.
> Also, sometimes there are good deals to be had on 780 Ti blocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like there'll be new cards in the new few months, so might not bother. Haven't seen any good deals on blocks myself and had a pretty decent look.
Click to expand...

Yeah, Nvidia "Pascal" cards are in the hands of some lucky testers now.
Imo they will be out very soon, but not the high-end version yet, as has been Nvidias practice for some time.


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steeps5*
> 
> Well... not sure about Windows 10.
> 
> I've never seen the voltage control work on Afterburner. I use EVGA PrecisionX16 for the voltage.


Well it turned out that I used Afterburner and had bug on Lightning cards especially 980Ti Lightning, so I downloaded Afterburner 4.2.0 with hotfix for Lightning cards and now it works normal, I can set "Extended MSI" and voltage slider now is working again +100mv.
I am keeping use 355.82 driver because it can go higher clock in OC better than beyond 355.82 drivers (newer driver after 355.82). 50-60MHz difference as I see.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> For most 780ti's the watercooling won't make it much faster, it will just let them run a lot cooler and quieter.. I have an EK block on mine but i've bought the corsair HG10 780 kit for it so I can sell it on or hand it down later (lost all the screws for the ref cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Also there's rumours of a AMD card for $300 coming that can perform as well as a 980ti, might be worth holding onto the money and getting a new card instead if the competition is going to be that good. You also get DP1.3 on the upcoming cards so support for HDR monitors and higher refresh rates etc.


Wow that AMD card looks like awesome








Looking forward for the benchmark.


----------



## Twiggs

I think i have just about tried everything to get my Asus 780ti directcu II overclocked as much as possible but I think I am stuck.
I have the skyn3t bios on it
I did the afterburner hack
The voltage says 1.291 (1.265 under load vdroop)
It has an asp1212 regulator (so no llc)
I have the power limit set to 200% in afterburner
power limit has only ever gone to 116% once
1200Mhz core is the highest I can get (slight artifacting in valley)
4000Mhz memory clock (havent decided to mess with this to much)
gpu-z says 100% tdp
temp only gets to 52C with the EK full water block
cx600m power supply
wattmeter says I'm using 121W running valley

I havent gained any performance with the skyn3t bios. Is their a special code I need to unlock current?


----------



## sneak310

What about for the 780Ti Classified ACX?

03G-P4-2888-KR


----------



## galletabah

hi guys!!
What is the best bios for an Evga 780ti SC with waterblock?


----------



## skmanu

Hi lads,

Just grab this MSI TF gaming 780ti on the cheap today, and I can't get the voltage to increase:

I flashed the Skyn3t bios, and the slider in MSI AB is working, but voltage reading doesn't change (both in MSI and GPU-s) ...

Any clus/

Thanks.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skmanu*
> 
> Hi lads,
> 
> Just grab this MSI TF gaming 780ti on the cheap today, and I can't get the voltage to increase:
> 
> I flashed the Skyn3t bios, and the slider in MSI AB is working, but voltage reading doesn't change (both in MSI and GPU-s) ...
> 
> Any clus/
> 
> Thanks.


Use Evga Precision X16, it's the only utility that seems to work right for the 780 Ti.


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Use Evga Precision X16, it's the only utility that seems to work right for the 780 Ti.


GPU Tweak works great for me but that's specific to my card. All other 780TIs should start with Precision X from what I have seen and heard around these forums.


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twiggs*
> 
> I think i have just about tried everything to get my Asus 780ti directcu II overclocked as much as possible but I think I am stuck.
> I have the skyn3t bios on it
> I did the afterburner hack
> The voltage says 1.291 (1.265 under load vdroop)
> It has an asp1212 regulator (so no llc)
> I have the power limit set to 200% in afterburner
> power limit has only ever gone to 116% once
> 1200Mhz core is the highest I can get (slight artifacting in valley)
> 4000Mhz memory clock (havent decided to mess with this to much)
> gpu-z says 100% tdp
> temp only gets to 52C with the EK full water block
> cx600m power supply
> wattmeter says I'm using 121W running valley
> 
> I havent gained any performance with the skyn3t bios. Is their a special code I need to unlock current?


Nice OC *Twiggs*







btw did you use Rbby258 to unlock 1.30volt?


----------



## Steeps5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> Nice OC *Twiggs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw did you use Rbby258 to unlock 1.30volt?


He's saying that he hasn't gotten enough of an overclock.


----------



## skmanu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Use Evga Precision X16, it's the only utility that seems to work right for the 780 Ti.


Well, here is what's happening:

I had stability issues with the Skyn3t bios, so I modded the msi original one with the SVen tool.

I can go all the way up to 1.3v in MSI AB and PrecisionX, but GPU-z keeps on reading 1.212...

That's when I s directly set the vCore.

Using the offset mode (and Rbby256), if I try to set the offset anything above +75mV, it goes back to 75mV...

I believe the GPU-z reading is right, as when going over 1.212 in AB does not net any increased overclock.

Edit:

BTW, the card [email protected]/8000/1.212v for now. Was hoping on squeezing a few more MHz using 1.3v...


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skmanu*
> 
> Well, here is what's happening:
> 
> I had stability issues with the Skyn3t bios, so I modded the msi original one with the SVen tool.
> 
> I can go all the way up to 1.3v in MSI AB and PrecisionX, but GPU-z keeps on reading 1.212...
> 
> That's when I s directly set the vCore.
> 
> Using the offset mode (and Rbby256), if I try to set the offset anything above +75mV, it goes back to 75mV...
> 
> I believe the GPU-z reading is right, as when going over 1.212 in AB does not net any increased overclock.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> BTW, the card [email protected]/8000/1.212v for now. Was hoping on squeezing a few more MHz using 1.3v...


GPU-Z won't read any higher than 1.212V for these cards you have to look at the GPU VRM Voltage. Aida 64 & HWinfo64 show it.


Also, I've found that Nvidia gpu's in general benefit more from lower temps than extra voltage, so using 1.3V may not yield anything more unless the gpu is cold.


----------



## skmanu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> GPU-Z won't read any higher than 1.212V for these cards you have to look at the GPU VRM Voltage. Aida 64 & HWinfo64 show it.
> 
> 
> Also, I've found that Nvidia gpu's in general benefit more from lower temps than extra voltage, so using 1.3V may not yield anything more unless the gpu is cold.


Thanks!


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steeps5*
> 
> He's saying that he hasn't gotten enough of an overclock.


Yup. I think he didn't use Rbby258 tool, he already said that he used AB hack. Missed to read that


----------



## skmanu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> GPU-Z won't read any higher than 1.212V for these cards you have to look at the GPU VRM Voltage. Aida 64 & HWinfo64 show it.
> 
> Also, I've found that Nvidia gpu's in general benefit more from lower temps than extra voltage, so using 1.3V may not yield anything more unless the gpu is cold.


Thanks again for the tip!

Well, just ran [email protected](Boost)/8200/1.15v!

As you said, it looses stability a bit below 60c.

I am sure that if I can keep the temp around 55c or less, this card might hit 1450MHz or more: it crashed in Catzilla in the very last bench, with 1400/8200/1.21v, when temps reached 65c.

Asic is 79.7% BTW.

Edit: will give it a try today, with the rig on the balcony. With a 6/7c ambient, I'll see what this card can spit.


----------



## Neb9

Anyone know the thermal pad "thickness" for the VRM and Memory for the reference cooler?


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neb9*
> 
> Anyone know the thermal pad "thickness" for the VRM and Memory for the reference cooler?


Pretty sure its 1.5


----------



## skmanu

^Yes, 1.5mm


----------



## Cucumber

it doesnt seem like i can change voltage at all. its on 0.97 in full load, with skyn3t bios... :S


----------



## Cucumber

woop woop, i can now adjust voltages







[email protected] so far. pretty sure i can get atleast 1350 out of this, but i want to get a better cooler before running anything higher than this.


----------



## dfg555

Cannot change voltage using MSI Afterburner v4.2.0
http://www.overclock.net/t/1601397/why-cant-i-adjust-voltage-in-msi-afterburner


----------



## vanasfield

I recently picked up a used MSI 780ti more or less for the hell of it, never owned one and wanted to give it a try. My main card is a 980ti. I installed the 780ti and could not get anything heavy to load/play. I tried various drivers but no luck. Firestrike also crashes. I did flash the card thinking perhaps a new BIOS would help but no difference, all games crashed shortly after start once the load got high I am guessing. My 980ti runs great on my current system, any ideas of what could be the problem, sometimes the driver simply crashes to the desktop, other times it just freezes up my whole system and I have to do a hard reset/restart holding down the power button. I did have a similar problem with a MSI 780 I had last year which I find strange. Card does this at stock speeds and overclocked.

Thanks for any help/suggestions as to what might be the cause.

PS : I have no heat issues, my cpu is a 4690k, MSI z87-GD65 MB, 16gb ram, 850w PSU.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Steeps5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vanasfield*
> 
> I recently picked up a used MSI 780ti more or less for the hell of it, never owned one and wanted to give it a try. My main card is a 980ti. I installed the 780ti and could not get anything heavy to load/play. I tried various drivers but no luck. Firestrike also crashes. I did flash the card thinking perhaps a new BIOS would help but no difference, all games crashed shortly after start once the load got high I am guessing. My 980ti runs great on my current system, any ideas of what could be the problem, sometimes the driver simply crashes to the desktop, other times it just freezes up my whole system and I have to do a hard reset/restart holding down the power button. I did have a similar problem with a MSI 780 I had last year which I find strange. Card does this at stock speeds and overclocked.
> 
> Thanks for any help/suggestions as to what might be the cause.
> 
> PS : I have no heat issues, my cpu is a 4690k, MSI z87-GD65 MB, 16gb ram, 850w PSU.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike


Sounds broken to me. Probably why you were able to get it used.


----------



## vanasfield

Changed a few settings in my BIOS and all is good now. I did test it prior to purchase and it was working fine on the guys computer.
Thanks,

Mike


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dfg555*
> 
> Cannot change voltage using MSI Afterburner v4.2.0
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1601397/why-cant-i-adjust-voltage-in-msi-afterburner


I also posted this in your other thread.
skyn3t posted this a couple years ago here, that Afterburner only has full support for MSI cards, that is why you can't use it for voltage control for your Gigabyte card.
As you mentioned, PX does work, which is what you'll have to use for voltage control, just as I did with my EVGA 780 Ti cards previously.


----------



## skmanu

Hi all,

Quick question:

Is there a way, using KeplerBios Editor to keep the clocks always at the p0 state (no downclock while idling)?


----------



## santanag23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drummer1976*
> 
> FINALLY!
> 
> I found out how to OC without having to use any overclocking software... this is not just a vbios unlock, its making your bios all you need to run your overclock. Thanks to a thread over on Quebec Overclock, this guys delves into the nuts and bolts of how to get around GPU Boost 2.0 throttling and set up your Bios in order to get a steady 1.212v, high TDP, find and set your max stable overclock and just set it into the vbios. Here is the thread :
> 
> http://overcloqc.com/threads/2921-English-THROTTLE-YOUR-KEPLER-S-GPU-BOOST-2-0-vBios-Unlocking-Overclocking-Guide
> 
> and I attached my Gigabyte WF3 bios (based on the stock GHZ bios, which has a larger boost table) that I flashed to my WF3 model card and tested it.. without PX, AB, or GURU etc and it holding fine. They ONLY issue I see is temps - there is no real good fan curve control on the Kepler Tweaker, maybe maxwell tweaker would work for that, but you could use a software fan control to get a more aggressive curve for cooling. ALWAYS MONITOR TEMPS WHEN TESTING!! Use at your own risk.
> 
> x.zip 134k .zip file


Will this work on the GHz edition? Also, when I used the skyn3t bios' you quoted, every time I increased the core voltage, it just reset back to zero. Any clue?


----------



## skmanu

Well, I finally nailed it...

Got KBoost to work. Card runs 1480/7900/1.15v gaming stable (Witcher3/COD BO3/SoM...) and benches above 1500/8000/1.18v.

It gives me a little time before upgrading.


----------



## sav4

Has anyone found a good driver for win10 ?


----------



## marduke83

Well my 780ti kicked the bucket today... Kind of suspected it was dying when it was starting to artifact even underclocked, and temps were fine never went above 70c... Tried playing some ARK today kept crashing the driver 20 seconds into the game, then it finally had a hard lock with fans at 100%, powered down my rig and had no more display.. Tried it in my other pc to verify, and yep it's a gonner..








I mean I was looking to goto a 1070 anyway, but not this soon haha. So for the time being I'm making do with my 670 until I can get a 1070 (pretty hard to come by here in Australia at the moment).
Pretty bummed about it too as it was a great card..
Just out of curiosity, could it be the bios has somehow corrupted itself? Would it be worth trying to re-flash it?


----------



## skmanu

Always worth a flash: it happened to me with an EVGA GTX 580 ref.

If that does not work, you can still bake it:
- remove the card HSF
- Pre heat the oven at 385F/200C
- Bake the card 9/10 min
- Let it cool

That might work (it did with a 8800GTX and a 6970 for me), and if the card is dead, well, it won't die further!


----------



## marduke83

So turns out the card might be well and truly dead.. nvflash can't even detect it.. And I don't want to use my actual oven to bake it.. Looks like Gainward have 2 years warranty, but it's 3 days out of that time..... So will see how I go with an RMA.


----------



## Typerr

hi guys, I have a problem with *black screen* ( no signal ) with my video card and Intel motherboard gigabyte p67

Guys someone mentioned some time ago that this incompatibility problem occurs with this combination of hardware, anyone know how to fix it?

Clarify that all hardware is tested and working perfectly.

Gigabyte *P67* UD4 , last BIOS F8
*Intel i7 2600K*
*GTX 780 Ti*
1200w psu gold
8Gb RAM

Greetings and thanks in advance


----------



## marduke83

Well RMA was a no go... So I bought a benchtop oven, and am now letting it cool down.







I mean it's a 50/50 chance of it working and it was already dead, so why not. Fingers crossed!









Edit.. Well tried twice without success, so looks like I'll be getting that 1070 sooner than I thought.. So I'm tempted to put it in upside down and leave it until the GPU falls off the board.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Typerr*
> 
> hi guys, I have a problem with *black screen* ( no signal ) with my video card and Intel motherboard gigabyte p67
> 
> Guys someone mentioned some time ago that this incompatibility problem occurs with this combination of hardware, anyone know how to fix it?
> 
> Clarify that all hardware is tested and working perfectly.
> 
> Gigabyte *P67* UD4 , last BIOS F8
> *Intel i7 2600K*
> *GTX 780 Ti*
> 1200w psu gold
> 8Gb RAM
> 
> Greetings and thanks in advance


Update your motherboard to the bios version that works best with the card.


----------



## TUFinside

i posted this in other threads but trying my luck here, i recently set up a X99 ASUS mobo and a ASUS 780Ti Matrix, the motherboard won't post at Gen3 speed (or crash on boot sometimes, randomely) but seem flawless at Gen2. The CPU is a Xeon 1650 v3. Any thoughts ?


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Update your motherboard to the bios version that works best with the card.


I think he uses Last BIOS F8, he already said that.


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skmanu*
> 
> Well, I finally nailed it...
> 
> Got KBoost to work. Card runs 1480/7900/1.15v gaming stable (Witcher3/COD BO3/SoM...) and benches above 1500/8000/1.18v.
> 
> It gives me a little time before upgrading.


Woow I think it's a golden chip








What cooling do you use on your card?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sav4*
> 
> Has anyone found a good driver for win10 ?


368.22 is quite stable I guess.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> I think he uses Last BIOS F8, he already said that.


His statement is a bit confusing. He said "LAST" and not "LATEST" which means his last BIOS used was F8; instead of saying,"I used the latest BIOS which is F8". That's the reason I said use the latest available one.


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> His statement is a bit confusing. He said "LAST" and not "LATEST" which means his last BIOS used was F8; instead of saying,"I used the latest BIOS which is F8". That's the reason I said use the latest available one.


Oh yes you got your point







Hmmm yup abit confusing I think


----------



## DR4G00N

Tried out some different oc's on my Gigabyte WF3 OC card and got some interesting results.

Started out at 1.162V and kept increasing the clock till it artifacted, it ended up @ 1231MHz stable w/ 35C load temps (~17C ambient temp). Then I bumped it up to 1.212V and it only yielded and extra 10MHz @ 36C load. Kepler definitely does not scale well with voltage but with temps it scales quite well.
For reference the card does 1150MHz @ 1.162V on stock air cooling.


----------



## wonderland1995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> Woow I think it's a golden chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What cooling do you use on your card?
> 368.22 is quite stable I guess.


Wow we're running almost indentical except my gpu is **** hahah. Look at these benchmarks:
The 60FPS ones came after a restart which i flashed my bios to the first GPU-Z Screen and the second screen is the initial bios. Can anyone please tell me which bios to clock my GHZ edition to?


----------



## skmanu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> Woow I think it's a golden chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What cooling do you use on your card?
> 368.22 is quite stable I guess.


I use the Raijintek universal GPU block.

Been lucky on the 5820k as well: 4.85GHz/1.335v P95 stable.

Just tried the last whql drivers from nvidia. They work fine except for the bsod I get everytime I warm boot.

And an other thing: My gpu oc dropped by 100MHz, but I still get the same score in 3dmark. I think freq reading got funky!


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wonderland1995*
> 
> Wow we're running almost indentical except my gpu is **** hahah. Look at these benchmarks:
> The 60FPS ones came after a restart which i flashed my bios to the first GPU-Z Screen and the second screen is the initial bios. Can anyone please tell me which bios to clock my GHZ edition to?


I think your benchmark with flashed mod BIOS made your Heaven score lower than stock....hmmm so it's not good mod BIOS I guess, have you tried Skyn3t mod BIOS for 780Ti?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skmanu*
> 
> I use the Raijintek universal GPU block.
> 
> Been lucky on the 5820k as well: 4.85GHz/1.335v P95 stable.
> 
> Just tried the last whql drivers from nvidia. They work fine except for the bsod I get everytime I warm boot.
> 
> And an other thing is My GPU OC dropped by 100MHz, but I still get the same score in 3dmark. I think freq reading got funky!


Yup for my card, any new driver beyond *355.80* makes my OC (core) have to lowered down to *60-80MHz*. But the weird thing is the benchmark's score is the same just like you had experienced.
I am still using 368.22, so far so good but still have lowered OC 60-80MHz.


----------



## DC87

Hello guys. I wonder if anyone got an updated sky bios fot 780ti msi ref. Old BIOS leads to bsods and everything's ok with stock one. FOund some guys with the same issues on another forum but links to updated bios are dead


----------



## wonderland1995

Yea ive flashed it to the oc 3 fans one. not sure if thats the right bios for this gpu


----------



## David20Player

I have a second computer which has a Gigabyte GTX 780 Ti OC model number (GV-N78TOC-3GD) and I also have been experiencing lots of crashes in games. The issue with my card is the fact that the gpu isn't very stable at the voltages set in the video bios. Sometimes the gpu needs a little more voltage then what the stock bios can provide.

I fixed the problem myself by modding or editing the stock video card bios and adjusting the voltage limits as well as limiting what the max boost clock speeds I would like the card to run at while at the same time giving the gpu more power to utilize.

I will provide a link to my zip file which will have all utilities that you will need to flash the bios, edit the bios to your gpu, plus I have provided 3 bios's that all work awesome on my video card. This is not endorsed or official so please flash at your own risk. All 3 of my bios's were created by using the official bios for each of these Gigabyte cards: GV-N78TWF3-3GD, GV-N78TOC-3GD and GV-N78TGHZ-3GD.

http://www.mediafire.com/download/42cv01almm9o1de/Gigabyte+GTX+780+Ti+Bios+Mods.zip

To flash the bios simply follow these instructions:

1.unzip the file to your desktop.
2.double click on the folder and choose which of the 3 video bios's that fits your cards actual gpu clock speeds.
3. copy the bios that you have decided to use and paste it into the ez3flash folder.
4. double click on the ez3flash application and press the number 3 and y to continue
5. you may have to press the y key again
6. let the utility finish and you will hear a beep.
7. restart your pc and test.

One tip is that you may have to uninstall your NVidia drivers and reinstall them after the flash or wait a minute or two after logging back into Windows so it can setup the video drivers if you had flashed a bios for another card. All 3 of these cards bios (GV-N78TWF3-3GD, GV-N78TOC-3GD and GV-N78TGHZ-3GD) are interchangeable.

Please note that I edited these bios's myself so if you see anything wrong with them then please let me know. I'm no expert but what I have done is keeping my video card from crashing at all. For the first time my card is rock stable and the temps only went up 2-3C on my card.

Please note that this will do nothing if your particular card is having memory issues as these bios's only fix gpu core instabilities.

To keep things simple it is best for owners of the GV-N78TWF3-3GD cards to use the bios that is inside the "With 1006 Mhz Actual Clock Speeds" folder.

Owners of the GV-N78TOC-3GD cards should use the bios that is inside the "With 1150 Mhz Actual Clock Speeds" folder.

And finally owners of the GV-N78TGHZ-3GD cards should use the bios that is inside the "With 1202 Mhz Actual Clock Speeds" folder. I lowered the speeds of this card slightly due to the numerous issues these cards have at high clock speeds.

The exception for my recommendations would be if you have a card with really high ASIC quality and or overclocks well then you could use a bios that is faster than what your card was originally intended for.


----------



## skmanu

You guys don't ever check for virus/trojans?!?


----------



## skmanu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> I think your benchmark with flashed mod BIOS made your Heaven score lower than stock....hmmm so it's not good mod BIOS I guess, have you tried Skyn3t mod BIOS for 780Ti?
> Yup for my card, any new driver beyond *355.80* makes my OC (core) have to lowered down to *60-80MHz*. But the weird thing is the benchmark's score is the same just like you had experienced.
> I am still using 368.22, so far so good but still have lowered OC 60-80MHz.


Mmm... With such a difference in clock and same score, I would bet on funky reading with 36x.xx drivers.

No way they improved perf by 7% just through drivers...


----------



## David20Player

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skmanu*
> 
> You guys don't ever check for virus/trojans?!?


I don't know if this was directed toward me but I have to agree that the download page for Mediafire with all of those ads does look a little fishy. Sorry for those ads but if you only click on the green download button then you will be fine. I suppose I could start looking for a better way to share my files.


----------



## skmanu

Y
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *David20Player*
> 
> I don't know if this was directed toward me but I have to agree that the download page for Mediafire with all of those ads does look a little fishy. Sorry for those ads but if you only click on the green download button then you will be fine. I suppose I could start looking for a better way to share my files.


Yes it was: The zip is a trojan. Not the page. 1.4MB for 3 bios? Should be 399KB max...


----------



## David20Player

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skmanu*
> 
> Y
> Yes it was: The zip is a trojan. Not the page. 1.4MB for 3 bios? Should be 399KB max...


What you don't know is that inside that zip file not only has the 3 modded Kepler bios's but also the 3 official bios's from which I used to create the modded ones plus the keplerbios tweaker program and the ez3flash program. So basically everything that a person would need to edit and flash their own video card bios all in one zip file.

Why would someone want all of these things inside one zip file you may ask? Well it sure makes it a lot easier when everything is labeled for you and renamed for you such as the bios's are all named in a way that they will flash. All you have to do is to place them in the ez3flash folder and double click on the executable.

Sorry my friend skmanu, you didn't look inside my zip file to see all of those things in there but claimed that it had a virus instead. I don't blame you for being cautious and claiming that my zip file is a Trojan or virus or whatever, but to be honest it's clean. And if you don't believe me then I guess you will never test out my bios.


----------



## David20Player

All you would have to do is to download the zip file and run your anti-virus software on it to make sure it's clean before you extract it. It's not downloading the zip file that can get you a virus but the extracting the file to your hard drive. Just scan the file and you will see that it is clean like I said.


----------



## skmanu

^Apologies... But it's the 3rd time I get an alert on downloadable files by new members. It seems this one is a fake positive, but the 2 first ones were viruses/trojans.

Sorry bud!


----------



## skmanu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *David20Player*
> 
> All you would have to do is to download the zip file and run your anti-virus software on it to make sure it's clean before you extract it. It's not downloading the zip file that can get you a virus but the extracting the file to your hard drive. Just scan the file and you will see that it is clean like I said.


That's what I did, and that's when I got the alert.

Would have not said so if not


----------



## DC87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DC87*
> 
> Hello guys. I wonder if anyone got an updated sky bios fot 780ti msi ref. Old BIOS leads to bsods and everything's ok with stock one. FOund some guys with the same issues on another forum but links to updated bios are dead


noone?


----------



## skmanu

Use Kepler bios editor and mpd it yourself: you only need to adjust the power table.


----------



## David20Player

DC87 is this the file that you are looking for?

http://www.mediafire.com/download/16j106sg0ci57xw/skyn3t780tiMSIref.zip

If this isn't the bios then could you please send me a link to the official updated bios so then I could mod it for you.


----------



## DC87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *David20Player*
> 
> DC87 is this the file that you are looking for?
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/16j106sg0ci57xw/skyn3t780tiMSIref.zip
> 
> If this isn't the bios then could you please send me a link to the official updated bios so then I could mod it for you.


Hello mate. That's the old one which gives bsods on warm boots. Works ok after shutdown+power on but not on reset( i don't know what to change to avoid that issues.

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/151304/msi-gtx780ti-3072-131023 here is the original MSI BIOS. Thanks in advance for your help mate.


----------



## skmanu

Even with the ref bios you have BSOD on warm boot from 36x.xx Geforce drivers and up.


----------



## DC87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skmanu*
> 
> Even with the ref bios you have BSOD on warm boot from 36x.xx Geforce drivers and up.


no i don't oO stock bios works fine for sure.


----------



## skmanu

mmmm... Had the issue myself and it was driver related. Weird.


----------



## David20Player

DC87 is this the file that you are looking for?

http://www.mediafire.com/download/16j106sg0ci57xw/skyn3t780tiMSIref.zip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DC87*
> 
> Hello mate. That's the old one which gives bsods on warm boots. Works ok after shutdown+power on but not on reset( i don't know what to change to avoid that issues.
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/151304/msi-gtx780ti-3072-131023 here is the original MSI BIOS. Thanks in advance for your help mate.


Well let me do some tweaking of that original bios to see if I can't get it to work for you. What is your actual boost clock speeds normally on the original bios? Is it 1006 Mhz or something else?

And do you want gpu boost 2.0 disabled?


----------



## DC87

Original is 875 i think. I don't want boost if it works without bsods @ startup







My stable oc is 1306 Mhz if it's important


----------



## David20Player

I have here two bios's that I just created based off the original one. One with gpu boost enabled while the other one I have it disabled.

custom1.rom is the one with gpu 2.0 boost enabled
custom2.rom has the gpu boost disabled

rename the file before flashing if you use ez3flash.

http://www.mediafire.com/download/ssdmfig00bc325b/Custom+Video+Bios%27s.zip


----------



## David20Player

Please let me know which one of these bios is more stable for you so that then I could tweak that one a bit more such as raising the clock speeds for example.

I corrected the actual boost clock speeds in custom1.rom in this new download to show correctly.

http://www.mediafire.com/download/44xfwzj8e6k8826/Custom+Video+Biosv2.zip


----------



## DC87

My voltage does not change with AB with this bios (tried v2 w\o boost as you said)


----------



## David20Player

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DC87*
> 
> My voltage does not change with AB with this bios (tried v2 w\o boost as you said)


the voltage should be stuck at 1212.5mV when gaming which is the max safe voltage for these Kepler chips.

The reason for this is to help with gpu core instabilities to make them more stable while gaming as it doesn't fluctuate voltage or core clock speeds as much as the original bios.


----------



## David20Player

What are your gpu temps while gaming?


----------



## DC87

hum, also bsods on warm boot btw... ok with custom1... Temps not higher than 35-36


----------



## David20Player

If the custom1 bios is more stable for you then I can increase the clock speeds to around 1300 Mhz if you would like.


----------



## Asus11

just bought a 780 ti

waiting for it to come.. excited to play around with it









used to have 780ti matrix in the past, just bought a HOF.. this will get interesting









still these are more than capable at 1080p and even at 1440p


----------



## Kingpinner

Is some of them compatible with my reference asus gtx 780ti ? Thanks for advice


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> just bought a 780 ti
> 
> waiting for it to come.. excited to play around with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> used to have 780ti matrix in the past, just bought a HOF.. this will get interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still these are more than capable at 1080p and even at 1440p


Yup, 1080p is a joke. The GTX 780 Ti handles Dragon Age: Inquisition maxed out just fine at 2560 x 1440, very rarely going below 50 FPS. Runs Crysis 3 fairly well too, and it ran Metro Redux and Last Light with ease, again all at 2560 x 1440.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yup, 1080p is a joke. The GTX 780 Ti handles Dragon Age: Inquisition maxed out just fine at 2560 x 1440, very rarely going below 50 FPS. Runs Crysis 3 fairly well too, and it ran Metro Redux and Last Light with ease, again all at 2560 x 1440.


exactly! I used to have a single 780ti at 1440p then eventually sli

I have a gtx 1080 atm but I can still appreciate an old beast like the 780 ti because it was probably the best kepler card and juicy B1 revision

fingers crossed 1300mhz on stock cooler / bios ..

if not

the univeral gpu block may come out


----------



## skmanu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> exactly! I used to have a single 780ti at 1440p then eventually sli
> 
> I have a gtx 1080 atm but I can still appreciate an old beast like the 780 ti because it was probably the best kepler card and juicy B1 revision
> 
> fingers crossed 1300mhz on stock cooler / bios ..
> 
> if not
> 
> the univeral gpu block may come out


Yep, got mine on a Raijintek Universal block, and it stays below 40c on full load.

[email protected]/8400, it crushes everything @1080p.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skmanu*
> 
> Yep, got mine on a Raijintek Universal block, and it stays below 40c on full load.
> 
> [email protected]/8400, it crushes everything @1080p.


played around abit with mine does just over 1250 maybe more like 1270 with 250 on mem on air which is decent tbf


----------



## phreakboy

hi guys.
I just have the oportunity to get a used *Asus GTX780TI-DC2OC-3GD5* or a *standard ASUS 780 TI*
I would likr to watercool it since I will be using it mainly for rendering.

What do you advise which one should I get???

IT's damn hard /impossible to find a WC for the OC'ed version, but a buddy has a spare heatkiller cooler that i could get.
My problem is that I'll go for the OC, but it's much easier to find a water cooling unit for the reference board.
As I mentioned I won't be doing a lot of gaming maybe just casually, but watercooling is a must since GPU will be running @ 98-99% utility during rendering.

Thanx for your comments


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phreakboy*
> 
> hi guys.
> I just have the oportunity to get a used *Asus GTX780TI-DC2OC-3GD5* or a *standard ASUS 780 TI*
> I would likr to watercool it since I will be using it mainly for rendering.
> 
> What do you advise which one should I get???
> 
> IT's damn hard /impossible to find a WC for the OC'ed version, but a buddy has a spare heatkiller cooler that i could get.
> Myx problem is that I'll go for the OC, but it's muck easier to find a water cooling unit for the reference borad.
> As I mentioned I won't be doing a lot of gameing maybe just casually, but watercooling is a must since GPU will be running @ 98-99% utility during rendering.
> 
> Thanx for your comments


I'd go for the reference board in your case. Like you said, easier to find full cover blocks for it, and you're not going to be using the blower or DirectCU cooler in either case. OC-ability of reference boards isn't bad out of the box (most can easily match "factory" overclocked AIB boards, some can exceed them), and made better by loading Skyn3t's BIOS.


----------



## geort45

Hi guys!

I have a "weird" Gigabyte 780 Ti Windforce.

Model on sticker specifies GV-N78TWF3-3GD. so supposedly it ain't neither an OC nor Ghz version (doesn't say that in the box). OC Guru reports stock 876/928 base/boost clocks however when on high load, it jumps to 1020Mhz! Is this normal?

BIOS 80.80.34.00.2E

My card didn't give me those famous artifacts these cards' users reported several times. However I had been experimenting many hangups (updated to latest nvidia drivers) but ONLY when gaming. When on benchmarks like Furmark or Kombustor, or CUDA 3D rendering in Vray RT, no crashes. I downgraded to the drivers version that came up with the card (362) and it's stable for gaming now.

My issue is I want to sell this card, but I need to be sure it's stable. Would you recommend updatint to a newer BIOS? Newest for this card is 80.80.34.00.72 FC1. However the notes say:

F1, it can only be updated with VBIOS versions F2-F9.
F10, it can only be updated with VBIOS versions F11-F19.
F20, it can only be updated with VBIOS versions F21-F29.

Where do I get this info from?

Thank you!

Cliffs:
Supposedly stock 780 Ti clocks to 1020Mhz
Hangups on games
Recommended to update BIOS or does it worsen situation?


----------



## David20Player

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geort45*
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> I have a "weird" Gigabyte 780 Ti Windforce.
> 
> Model on sticker specifies GV-N78TWF3-3GD. so supposedly it ain't neither an OC nor Ghz version (doesn't say that in the box). OC Guru reports stock 876/928 base/boost clocks however when on high load, it jumps to 1020Mhz! Is this normal?
> 
> BIOS 80.80.34.00.2E
> 
> My card didn't give me those famous artifacts these cards' users reported several times. However I had been experimenting many hangups (updated to latest nvidia drivers) but ONLY when gaming. When on benchmarks like Furmark or Kombustor, or CUDA 3D rendering in Vray RT, no crashes. I downgraded to the drivers version that came up with the card (362) and it's stable for gaming now.
> 
> My issue is I want to sell this card, but I need to be sure it's stable. Would you recommend updatint to a newer BIOS? Newest for this card is 80.80.34.00.72 FC1. However the notes say:
> 
> F1, it can only be updated with VBIOS versions F2-F9.
> F10, it can only be updated with VBIOS versions F11-F19.
> F20, it can only be updated with VBIOS versions F21-F29.
> 
> Where do I get this info from?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Cliffs:
> Supposedly stock 780 Ti clocks to 1020Mhz
> Hangups on games
> Recommended to update BIOS or does it worsen situation?


The FC1 Bios is suppose to add more stability to your card so you could always backup your original Bios and try the new FC1 Bios.


----------



## David20Player

Does anyone with a GTX 780 Ti own the new Doom game and got a chance to tryout the new Vulkan graphics API yet? I have checked it out and it seems to lower my frame rates by about 20-30 fps when using Vulkan for some reason using the 368.69 drivers, yet on my GTX 980 I gain a tiny bit about 5 fps more when using Vulkan compared to OpenGL 4.5.


----------



## David20Player

I did some testing with NVidia's display driver which came out today version 368.81 with DOOM in Vulkan on a GTX 780 Ti and it seems that the performance is maybe 1 or 2 frames per second better than OpenGL. The only issue that I see so far is there seems to be a slight stutter while in Vulkan mode.

Could anyone confirm this?


----------



## geort45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *David20Player*
> 
> The FC1 Bios is suppose to add more stability to your card so you could always backup your original Bios and try the new FC1 Bios.


I upgraded my card it became MORE stable, I could game like 30-40 minutes but it froze again (previously I could play like 15 minutes). I have a small LCD which displays some info, I set it up to display GPU frequency, memory usage etc. When it locked it was maxed out at 1020Mhz.

Is there anyway to modify just this overclock? Or what does anyone recommend? This card shouldn't even have a damn overclock it ain't the OC nor GHZ version

Thanks,


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geort45*
> 
> I upgraded my card it became MORE stable, I could game like 30-40 minutes but it froze again (previously I could play like 15 minutes). I have a small LCD which displays some info, I set it up to display GPU frequency, memory usage etc. When it locked it was maxed out at 1020Mhz.
> 
> Is there anyway to modify just this overclock? Or what does anyone recommend? This card shouldn't even have a damn overclock it ain't the OC nor GHZ version
> 
> Thanks,


That's just gpu boost doing it's job, you can turn down the power limit in Evga Precision X to keep it from boosting that high if you want. My OC edition boosted up to 1163MHz from 1020MHz on the stock bios. Does your card have two 8 pin connectors? If so I can give you the bios I'm using on my OC card and see if it makes it any better.


----------



## geort45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> That's just gpu boost doing it's job, you can turn down the power limit in Evga Precision X to keep it from boosting that high if you want. My OC edition boosted up to 1163MHz from 1020MHz on the stock bios. Does your card have two 8 pin connectors? If so I can give you the bios I'm using on my OC card and see if it makes it any better.


The card is stock 876 and boost 928 that's why it's weird to me.

Yep the card has two 8-pin connectors. Thanks for the offer but what I want is a more conservative clock, however it may be useful to see what changes you made in Hz and voltages. What software did you use to create your custom BIOS?

Thank you,


----------



## David20Player

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geort45*
> 
> I upgraded my card it became MORE stable, I could game like 30-40 minutes but it froze again (previously I could play like 15 minutes). I have a small LCD which displays some info, I set it up to display GPU frequency, memory usage etc. When it locked it was maxed out at 1020Mhz.
> 
> Is there anyway to modify just this overclock? Or what does anyone recommend? This card shouldn't even have a damn overclock it ain't the OC nor GHZ version
> 
> Thanks,


I just created two custom bios's for your video card that you can try.

The one that's inside option 1 has increased voltages while maintaining the same boost clocks of 1020 MHz.

The one that's inside the option 2 folder is basically the stock bios with boost clocks that can only go up to 1006 Mhz.

Please give them a try as I'm sure one of them will help you out.

http://www.mediafire.com/download/qqiv71dai3563jb/Custom+Roms.zip


----------



## DC87

Hello all. Back from vacations and still thinking of solving the warm boot bsod problem while using bios without boost. I don't want to have boost enabled so looking for some solution


----------



## geort45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *David20Player*
> 
> I just created two custom bios's for your video card that you can try.
> 
> The one that's inside option 1 has increased voltages while maintaining the same boost clocks of 1020 MHz.
> 
> The one that's inside the option 2 folder is basically the stock bios with boost clocks that can only go up to 1006 Mhz.
> 
> Please give them a try as I'm sure one of them will help you out.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/qqiv71dai3563jb/Custom+Roms.zip


Hey dude! What to say, thanks a lot man, will try them tonight. +Rep +Beer!


----------



## David20Player

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geort45*
> 
> Hey dude! What to say, thanks a lot man, will try them tonight. +Rep +Beer!


Have you had a chance to try out the two bios's that I made? And if so which one if any made your card perform really well without crashing?


----------



## David20Player

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DC87*
> 
> Hello all. Back from vacations and still thinking of solving the warm boot bsod problem while using bios without boost. I don't want to have boost enabled so looking for some solution


Which Geforce GTX 780 Ti video card do you have? If you can send me your bios or send me a link for me to download it from https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/ or where ever then I can disable gpu boost on it if you would like. All you would have to do is re-flash your card with the bios that I make for you.


----------



## geort45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *David20Player*
> 
> Have you had a chance to try out the two bios's that I made? And if so which one if any made your card perform really well without crashing?


Hello! I did install the 2nd BIOS (slightly lower OC, no volt changes). I haven't had time to test it the best way (by sitting my ass and gaming... I wish Fallout4 or Doom4 had a way to replay saved games like the old days), I put a 3D Mark on 4K and high settings and it didn't hang... but it didn't hang previously either. I don't know what could be the difference between 3D mark and F3 or D4 except for the length of the test so I tried to put 3D mark in loop mode but the SOFTWARE crashed (not a complete system hangup like the one's I'm trying to eliminate).

I'll have to wait till weekend to test it fully

Thanks a lot, I'll let you know what happens


----------



## geort45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *David20Player*
> 
> Have you had a chance to try out the two bios's that I made? And if so which one if any made your card perform really well without crashing?


Zup! Since 3D Mark crashes, I tried this morning with Unigine Valley bench, max settings at 4K. System froze up again in about 10 minutes or so. Do you think is a good idea if I try with nVidia Inspector to lower the frequency to the supposedly 978Mhz Max, and if it works you could help me out putting that in a custom BIOS? There's also the possibility that this is a matter of voltage settings and it wouldn't work either, and I'd have to try the BIOS1 option with OC+Volt mods.

Thanks,


----------



## David20Player

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geort45*
> 
> Zup! Since 3D Mark crashes, I tried this morning with Unigine Valley bench, max settings at 4K. System froze up again in about 10 minutes or so. Do you think is a good idea if I try with nVidia Inspector to lower the frequency to the supposedly 978Mhz Max, and if it works you could help me out putting that in a custom BIOS? There's also the possibility that this is a matter of voltage settings and it wouldn't work either, and I'd have to try the BIOS1 option with OC+Volt mods.
> 
> Thanks,


I created another bios that you can try inside the folder called option 3. In this bios I have lowered the actual boost clock speeds even further so the max the card will ever boost to is the default boost freqencies of 928 Mhz with a base boost of 875.5 Mhz. These are the frequencies that you will see on a stock GTX 780 Ti set by nvidia. Everything else has been left untouched including voltages, fan controls and power tables.

I'm afraid that if this bios doesn't resolve the crashing then you may have a bad card or something else in your system is causing the crash such as bad memory for example. With kepler sometimes increasing the voltage and power tables can make things even worse because the chip likes to stay cool. If you want to try the bios that's in the folder called option 1 with increased voltage and power tables then you are more than welcome to give it a shot. It may work for you although more voltage on my particular kepler chip made things worse.

http://www.mediafire.com/download/yxsc70usub7jy5w/Custom+Roms_1.zip


----------



## David20Player

You can try using NVidia inspector to lower the frequencies to 928 Mhz to see if that's where your chip likes to run at.


----------



## David20Player

I may be wrong but I think running just about anything at 4K resolutions on a single GTX 780 Ti is a little much for these cards. This is due to the limited 3 GB of GDDR5 memory which you will reach your limit really fast and could cause the card to crash.

I would stress test your card at resolutions such as 1080P and 1440P but no higher in Heaven 4.0 and Valley 1.0 maxed out as well with 3DMark Fire Strike and Time Spy stress tests. If you can get a 98% pass score in both of those 3DMark tests and have zero crashes in Heaven and Valley run overnight maxed out then your card is fine.


----------



## geort45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *David20Player*
> 
> I may be wrong but I think running just about anything at 4K resolutions on a single GTX 780 Ti is a little much for these cards. This is due to the limited 3 GB of GDDR5 memory which you will reach your limit really fast and could cause the card to crash.
> 
> I would stress test your card at resolutions such as 1080P and 1440P but no higher in Heaven 4.0 and Valley 1.0 maxed out as well with 3DMark Fire Strike and Time Spy stress tests. If you can get a 98% pass score in both of those 3DMark tests and have zero crashes in Heaven and Valley run overnight maxed out then your card is fine.


Hello man,

I dont expect to game at 4K with new games, but this card freezes at 1440p on fallout4 and 1080p on doom4. I ran the bench at 4K to stress it faster. IMO running them at 4K shouldnt make the system hang, maybe crash the game, but not the system but thats my oppinion

I'm gonna try with inspector and see what happens


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geort45*
> 
> Hello man,
> 
> I dont expect to game at 4K with new games, but this card freezes at 1440p on fallout4 and 1080p on doom4. I ran the bench at 4K to stress it faster. IMO running them at 4K shouldnt make the system hang, maybe crash the game, but not the system but thats my oppinion
> 
> I'm gonna try with inspector and see what happens


DOOM loves VRAM and Fallout 4 likes a lot too, so those results aren't particularly surprising. These days it's common for such issues to occur in games when running out of VRAM, even though it was never an issue in the past when all we had were 256-768 MB cards.


----------



## geort45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *geort45*
> 
> Hello man,
> 
> I dont expect to game at 4K with new games, but this card freezes at 1440p on fallout4 and 1080p on doom4. I ran the bench at 4K to stress it faster. IMO running them at 4K shouldnt make the system hang, maybe crash the game, but not the system but thats my oppinion
> 
> I'm gonna try with inspector and see what happens
> 
> 
> 
> DOOM loves VRAM and Fallout 4 likes a lot too, so those results aren't particularly surprising. These days it's common for such issues to occur in games when running out of VRAM, even though it was never an issue in the past when all we had were 256-768 MB cards.
Click to expand...

Really? System hangs? Hmmm, I'll add VRAM usage in the monitoring LCD to see what it is when system hangs theb


----------



## boredgunner

Whole system hangs? Okay, that is unusual and likely caused by something else.


----------



## David20Player

I would say that right now DOOM is a bad game to test for stability as it has been crashing a ton since the last update to bring in Vulkan support with 0xC0000005 (Access Violation). DOOM crashes when using OpenGL 4.5 or with Vulkan randomly with that same error.

Heaven 4.0 and Valley 1.0 are excellent programs to stress test your video card because I've never had them crash on me once unless I was overclocking my gpu too far.

3DMark Time Spy is also very stable and extremely stressful so that would be an excellent choice as well.

To stress test a particular game you have to be sure that the game is well optimized and runs stable as well as pushes your system to the limits before even concidering to use it as a stress test. If it's not well optimized then the game will not run very well and some may think that it's their hardware. If it's not already stable then some may think that the gpu is causing that game to crash when it's actually the game itself.

It's also a good idea to list the games that are crashing for you and what settings such as resolution ect and list them here and I will see if I have those games and test them with my stable rock solid GTX 780 ti. I only have a 1080P monitor so I'm limited to that.

For example I'm rock solid stable running both Heaven 4.0 and Valley 1.0 at 1080P tested 8 plus hours overnight. My settings are below: using nvidia driver 368.81 with DDU to clean out old drivers.

Heaven 4.0 scores at 65 fps

Preset:Custom
APIirectX 11
Quality:Ultra
Tessellation:Extreme
Stereo 3Disabled
Multi-monitorisabled
Anti-Aliasing:x8
Full Screen:Checked
Resolution:1920X1080

Valley 1.0 scores at 74 fps

Preset:Custom
APIirectX 11
Quality:Ultra
Stereo 3Disabled
Monitors:Single
Anti-Aliasing:x8
Full Screen:Checked
Resolution:1920X1080

Stable in Battlefield 4 in multiplayer 64 player server for hours with no crash.
Stable in 3DMark Avanced Edition running Fire Strike and Time Spy in a loop overnight.
Stable in Tomb Raider maxed out.

Crashes in DOOM with latest patch with 0xC0000005 (Access Violation) error, before was stable.
Crashes in Sims 4, latest patch resolved it. Played it for hours with no crash. Before would get a TDR and sometimes crash within minutes. That or the latest nvidia driver resolved it.

Take a look at all the people who are experiencing crashing in DOOM.
https://community.bethesda.net/community/doom/doom-2016/doom-16-support/doom-16-pc/pc-c


----------



## geort45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Whole system hangs? Okay, that is unusual and likely caused by something else.


Yes, whole system freezes. It only happens when gaming, it doesn't happen with VRAY-RT-GPU mode for example, I guess it doesn't max-out memory or something else. PSU is almost new, an RM1000 which is enough for this card


----------



## geort45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *David20Player*
> 
> I created another bios that you can try inside the folder called option 3. In this bios I have lowered the actual boost clock speeds even further so the max the card will ever boost to is the default boost freqencies of 928 Mhz with a base boost of 875.5 Mhz. These are the frequencies that you will see on a stock GTX 780 Ti set by nvidia. Everything else has been left untouched including voltages, fan controls and power tables.
> 
> I'm afraid that if this bios doesn't resolve the crashing then you may have a bad card or something else in your system is causing the crash such as bad memory for example. With kepler sometimes increasing the voltage and power tables can make things even worse because the chip likes to stay cool. If you want to try the bios that's in the folder called option 1 with increased voltage and power tables then you are more than welcome to give it a shot. It may work for you although more voltage on my particular kepler chip made things worse.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/yxsc70usub7jy5w/Custom+Roms_1.zip


I flashed to Option1 (how many times can I rewrite the flash BTW? each time I have to downgrade to original BIOS then upgrade again). I'm checking Inspector but don't quite get it. P8, P5 and P2 states are straightforward but P0 state Works with offset settings, are they offsets from what P-state?

P2 shows a GPU clock of 549 which I guess would doublé to 1098 but card maxes out at 1020 haha, what gives?


----------



## David20Player

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geort45*
> 
> I flashed to Option1 (how many times can I rewrite the flash BTW? each time I have to downgrade to original BIOS then upgrade again). I'm checking Inspector but don't quite get it. P8, P5 and P2 states are straightforward but P0 state Works with offset settings, are they offsets from what P-state?
> 
> P2 shows a GPU clock of 549 which I guess would doublé to 1098 but card maxes out at 1020 haha, what gives?


I use Kepler Bios Tweaker version 1.27 to modify the bios and I use Ezflash to actually flash the bios all found on the first page of this thread. That is the reason why I have all of my bios's named x.rom because that's how Ezflash likes to have each rom named in order to flash.

I don't know how many times that you can flash the video card bios but I have been flashing and editing my own bios's for a little over 10 years now and haven't yet had an issue where the flash didn't take because I've flashed it too many times.

If you use Ezflash and choose option 3 then you will not have to flash the original bios each and every time.

I will provide a link to all the files that I use except for the bios's themselves as you already know how to obtain those. Simply place the x.rom bios that you would like to flash inside the Ezflash folder and double click on Ezflash. Choose option 3 and y to continue. You may have to press y one more time.

The Kepler Bios Tweaker is what I use to modify the bios. Normally I have two of these windows open with the original bios on one side and on the other side the one that I want to edit.

http://www.mediafire.com/download/fkr4gjaj5nc0cr0/Ez3flash_Kepler_bios_Tweaker.zip

This thread explains the P states better than I can.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1474548/kepler-bios-tweaker-1-27-basics-for-those-previous-users-who-want-to-know-what-it-means


----------



## David20Player

For anyone wanting to know my computer specs of my second computer that is stable in my games to maybe help narrow down what is causing issues with the GTX 780 Ti, I will type it all down below. We are both using NVidia driver 368.81 used with DDU to clean out older versions. Windows is fully updated and patched and no overclocking is done on my part.

Computer Specs:
Asus P6X58D Premium Motherboard (1501 Bios);
Intel Core i7 960 CPU @ 3.2GHz;
Crucial Ballistix Elite 12GB 1600 MHz 8-8-8-24-2T (CT2394237);
Gigabyte GTX 780 Ti (GV-N78TOC-3GD) (F4 Bios) Boost clocks to 1150 Mhz automatically
Acer 23 inch 1920X1080 5ms response time monitor (P236H);
Corsair CX 750M Power Supply;
Realtek ALC 889 Onboard Audio;
Western Digital 1 TB Hard Drive
Antec 1200 Full Sized Case;
Windows 10 Pro 64 Bit

My graphics card:

http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4839#ov

Yesterday my daughter and I played Dead Island Definitive Edition for 4 hours in co-op mode with no one experiencing any crashing at all. My daughter was playing on the computer detailed above. We both were running at 1080P with all the in-game graphic settings turned up as high as they will go. The NVidia control panel is left at defaults as nothing was changed there. Also there's been no registry edits to adjust the TDR timeout time or anything like that.

My gaming computer has these specs:

Computer Specs:
Asus X99 Deluxe with 3101 BIOS
Intel Core i7-5930K
Corsair 16 GB DDR4 3000MHz 15-17-17-35 (CMK16GX4M4B3000C15 )
EVGA GTX 980 Superclocked (04G-P4-2983-KR) Boost clocks to 1404 Mhz automatically
Viewsonic 22 inch 1920X1080 2ms response time monitor (VX2252MH)
Corsair HX 1050 Watt Power Supply
Realtek ALC 1150 Onboard Audio
Western Digital 4 TB Hard Drive (WD4003FZEX)
NZXT Phantom 240 Mid-size case
Windows 10 Pro 64 Bit

If anyone would like to game with me and lives in the United States then please message me and I would love to get together and game on either Steam and or Origin.


----------



## geort45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *David20Player*
> 
> I use Kepler Bios Tweaker version 1.27 to modify the bios and I use Ezflash to actually flash the bios all found on the first page of this thread. That is the reason why I have all of my bios's named x.rom because that's how Ezflash likes to have each rom named in order to flash.
> 
> I don't know how many times that you can flash the video card bios but I have been flashing and editing my own bios's for a little over 10 years now and haven't yet had an issue where the flash didn't take because I've flashed it too many times.
> 
> If you use Ezflash and choose option 3 then you will not have to flash the original bios each and every time.
> 
> I will provide a link to all the files that I use except for the bios's themselves as you already know how to obtain those. Simply place the x.rom bios that you would like to flash inside the Ezflash folder and double click on Ezflash. Choose option 3 and y to continue. You may have to press y one more time.
> 
> The Kepler Bios Tweaker is what I use to modify the bios. Normally I have two of these windows open with the original bios on one side and on the other side the one that I want to edit.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/fkr4gjaj5nc0cr0/Ez3flash_Kepler_bios_Tweaker.zip
> 
> This thread explains the P states better than I can.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1474548/kepler-bios-tweaker-1-27-basics-for-those-previous-users-who-want-to-know-what-it-means


Zup man,

I kept testing option1. I played Doom4, I passed the 15 minute mark and I thought "maybe it works now!", kept playing for another 15 minutes and then it crashed, but differently, not instant hangup but like it hang for some seconds (audio continued BTW) then system revived, crash again, revived again and I was able to open task manager and move things around but then it finally crashed for good. I restarted and launched Heaven benchmark and went to bed. I woke up and the mini LCD showed system crashed about 2 hours later.

I just flashed to option 3 and see what happens...


----------



## DC87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *David20Player*
> 
> Which Geforce GTX 780 Ti video card do you have? If you can send me your bios or send me a link for me to download it from https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/ or where ever then I can disable gpu boost on it if you would like. All you would have to do is re-flash your card with the bios that I make for you.


you've tried ti already mate







Same bsods with gpu boost disabled. Seems to me like NV made some changes to drivers to prevent us from good OC. But noone will spend time on old crappy 780 cards trying to make new bios


----------



## David20Player

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DC87*
> 
> you've tried ti already mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same bsods with gpu boost disabled. Seems to me like NV made some changes to drivers to prevent us from good OC. But noone will spend time on old crappy 780 cards trying to make new bios


Hello DC87,

Sorry that I forgot who I helped about 3 weeks ago. I should have looked back at our conversations then I would have realized. Anyways if you are still trying to get your MSI GTX 780 Ti working like it should then I have created two more custom bios's for you to try. This 3rd and 4th custom bios is a lot different than the first two that I made.

For example I left all of the voltage tables and power tables at their default values and only modified the boost states on custom 3 and disabled boost completely in custom 4. I also like the others that I've made allowed for the max fan speeds to be at 100% not like the original bios which is maxed at 85%.

Please give these a try and let me know how they work for you.

http://www.mediafire.com/download/puthqg76hw83pq7/MSI+GTX+780+Ti+Custom+Roms+3_4.zip


----------



## DC87

Hiho again and thanks for any help. Still BSOD on warm boot with custom4 (with boost disabled)


----------



## DC87

by the way same bsod on driver install with non-boost bioses. And still ok with stock or modded stock with boost...


----------



## REAN1MAT0R

Hello everyone
i am using msi reference skynet 780ti bois for my reference 780ti card
skynet gpu freequency is 928mhz
i have tried to modify bios for my stable clock cause i dont like to use afterburner
so
i test my card and i know that my stable clock is 1267 mhz
so i use kepler bios twearer 1.27 and modify boost limit by slider to 1267mhz and TDP base clock by increase button to 1267mhz
also i change all 600w and 300w tdp to 400w in power table
save and flash
but now i have only 1150mhz in 3d with perf cap reason vrel with vop in gpu-z monitoring
i deside to try to increase boost limit clock and tdp base clock to 1300mhz to have something about 1180mhz(as i think) but the windows would not boot with such high freequency. 1300 is not stable for card at all for stock voltage

how can i make the card to work at 1267mhz from bios?


----------



## David20Player

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REAN1MAT0R*
> 
> Hello everyone
> i am using msi reference skynet 780ti bois for my reference 780ti card
> skynet gpu freequency is 928mhz
> i have tried to modify bios for my stable clock cause i dont like to use afterburner
> so
> i test my card and i know that my stable clock is 1267 mhz
> so i use kepler bios twearer 1.27 and modify boost limit by slider to 1267mhz and TDP base clock by increase button to 1267mhz
> also i change all 600w and 300w tdp to 400w in power table
> save and flash
> but now i have only 1150mhz in 3d with perf cap reason vrel with vop in gpu-z monitoring
> i deside to try to increase boost limit clock and tdp base clock to 1300mhz to have something about 1180mhz(as i think) but the windows would not boot with such high freequency. 1300 is not stable for card at all for stock voltage
> 
> how can i make the card to work at 1267mhz from bios?


I'm not really sure but I made a couple of bios's that you can try. Option 1 has the gpu boost limit set to 1267 Mhz with the power tables set to 400 watts with increased gpu core voltage up to 1.21 volts. Option 2 is a little more relaxed as the gpu core voltages have been left at defaults also it has slightly different gpu clocks as the boost limit is still at 1267 Mhz but the boost clock speeds are set to 1202 Mhz. This way the card can boost up to 1267 Mhz but only if conditions are perfect and some may not boost that high.

Give them both a try and see which one works better for you. Also if you feel the need to modify my bios then go ahead and do what you need to do in order to get it just right.

http://www.mediafire.com/download/dysa4g5fpszk9mc/MSI+GTX+780+Ti+Custom+Bios+Roms.zip

I also raised the max fan speeds on both to 100%.


----------



## REAN1MAT0R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *David20Player*
> 
> I'm not really sure but I made a couple of bios's that you can try. Option 1 has the gpu boost limit set to 1267 Mhz with the power tables set to 400 watts with increased gpu core voltage up to 1.21 volts. Option 2 is a little more relaxed as the gpu core voltages have been left at defaults also it has slightly different gpu clocks as the boost limit is still at 1267 Mhz but the boost clock speeds are set to 1202 Mhz. This way the card can boost up to 1267 Mhz but only if conditions are perfect and some may not boost that high.
> 
> Give them both a try and see which one works better for you. Also if you feel the need to modify my bios then go ahead and do what you need to do in order to get it just right.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/dysa4g5fpszk9mc/MSI+GTX+780+Ti+Custom+Bios+Roms.zip
> 
> I also raised the max fan speeds on both to 100%.


thank you very much!
ill try them both
i forget to say - my card is watercooled with fullcover, the conditions are perfect)


----------



## REAN1MAT0R

Hmm
i tried both bioses
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *David20Player*
> 
> I'm not really sure but I made a couple of bios's that you can try. Option 1 has the gpu boost limit set to 1267 Mhz with the power tables set to 400 watts with increased gpu core voltage up to 1.21 volts. Option 2 is a little more relaxed as the gpu core voltages have been left at defaults also it has slightly different gpu clocks as the boost limit is still at 1267 Mhz but the boost clock speeds are set to 1202 Mhz. This way the card can boost up to 1267 Mhz but only if conditions are perfect and some may not boost that high.
> Give them both a try and see which one works better for you. Also if you feel the need to modify my bios then go ahead and do what you need to do in order to get it just right.
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/dysa4g5fpszk9mc/MSI+GTX+780+Ti+Custom+Bios+Roms.zip
> I also raised the max fan speeds on both to 100%.


Hmm
i tried both bioses
both of them boostimg my card only to 1084mhz with the same perfcap reason "VRel, VOp" in gpu Z
gpu temperature under load is 33C









i fount that 1150mhz with my modified skynet bios and 1080mhz with your bioses are all 37 position in "Boost Table"
in "voltage table" CLK 37 set to 1025mv - 1225mv in all bioses

why card is stopping at 37 boost position?


----------



## REAN1MAT0R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REAN1MAT0R*
> 
> why card is stopping at 37 boost position?


cause of ASIC quality
so i needed to move boost clock slider to 1267mhz at 37 position
but this slider adjusts all another position freequencies
so i opened modified bios by hex redactor
opened original bios by hex redactor
and copy 2-36 positions from original bios to modified

now i have 1267mhz stable boost clock
and perf cap reason in gpu-z is empty


----------



## DC87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REAN1MAT0R*
> 
> cause of ASIC quality
> so i needed to move boost clock slider to 1267mhz at 37 position
> but this slider adjusts all another position freequencies
> so i opened modified bios by hex redactor
> opened original bios by hex redactor
> and copy 2-36 positions from original bios to modified
> 
> now i have 1267mhz stable boost clock
> and perf cap reason in gpu-z is empty


maybe you could make the same for 1293 Mhz?


----------



## geort45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *David20Player*
> 
> I'm not really sure but I made a couple of bios's that you can try. Option 1 has the gpu boost limit set to 1267 Mhz with the power tables set to 400 watts with increased gpu core voltage up to 1.21 volts. Option 2 is a little more relaxed as the gpu core voltages have been left at defaults also it has slightly different gpu clocks as the boost limit is still at 1267 Mhz but the boost clock speeds are set to 1202 Mhz. This way the card can boost up to 1267 Mhz but only if conditions are perfect and some may not boost that high.
> 
> Give them both a try and see which one works better for you. Also if you feel the need to modify my bios then go ahead and do what you need to do in order to get it just right.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/dysa4g5fpszk9mc/MSI+GTX+780+Ti+Custom+Bios+Roms.zip
> 
> I also raised the max fan speeds on both to 100%.


Zup man. I used the custom BIOS you made for me with the increased power tables and the rest left to default and it seems to be working just great! No crashes for now. Will have to test more but 8hr benchmarks (I had to stop it myself) are way better than the previously 1.5hrs crashes

Thanks!!


----------



## luqmanz

Hi all ... thanks for all the valuable knowledge in this thread ... I just got my 780 Ti 2 weeks ago .. price had gone down alot since Pascal release.

After I extracted the bios using GPUZ from my ASUS DirectCU II 780 Ti ... I opened the bios with KBT 1.27.

Unfortunately, the Boost Slider was greyed out so I couldnt modify anything in the Boost Table tab ..
I couldn't move my target frequencies to Clock 35 (this is the frequency where my card wants to target for some reason)

After I hex-edited the bios ... the slider now works.

So for those using the same card and unable to shift the Boost Table ... I attached in this post my bios ..

What's inside this bios ?

- Everything as per Stock settings except
- the Boost Table can be shifted (move your target frequency into the Clock 35 box
- Power limit is now 300W (default) and 375W (can be selected in AB/GPUTweak)
- Boost States is modified accordingly too

My OC is quite mild (+100MHZ over stock Boost clock .. my ASIC level is just 60%) ... so I just simply shift the boost table, adjust the power limit and edit the Boost States accordingly as the photo..

I prefer to let the card manage the Boost Clock/Voltage while I manage just the temperature (tuning my cpu/case/gpu fan)

GK110-STOCK-Shifted1124.zip 134k .zip file


----------



## Mark the Bold

Hi all residents of a 1650 page thread. I have a 780 ti eVGA reference card that I am looking into overclocking to get a little more life out of it.

I just recently received a brand new h100i v2 corsair AIO cooler that I have no need for at present. I want to integrate it with the hg10 NVidia 780 bracket for this card, but I have not bought this bracket yet.

Also, I am not opposed to using my current h220 swiftech AIO unit and adding a waterblock to the loop and not even using the cpu cooler itself. Basically, I have two full AIO coolers that I want to use for both my CPU and video card. Your recommendations are welcome. By all accounts the hg10 N780 bracket works well enough, but my h220 swiftech AIO is just collecting dust so I'm trying to use both.

Can you guys give me any advice for which BIOS to use if anything other than stock? I think my card is reference:

Base Clock: 876MHz
• Boost Clock: 928MHz
• Memory Clock: 7010MHz Effective

And with a water cooled solution, what should be my reasonable expectations / starting points for an overclock on this thing. I'm not trying nor need to get anywhere near what some of you Classy guys are getting, but I figured I can get something considering I have a low cost water solution at hand and from what I read here, the 780 ti is one of the few cards out that that actually benefit from a overclock.

Appreciate the advice, I am trying to digest the entire thread, but there seems to be an army of BIOS recommendations out there.


----------



## Coffee Bean

Rumors says there are ''magic unicorn'' version gtx780ti that can give you gtx980ti performance when overclocked. Is that true?
Edit: found that guy who said that that magic unicorn is ''780ti GHz'' version


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coffee Bean*
> 
> Rumors says there are ''magic unicorn'' version gtx780ti that can give you gtx980ti performance when overclocked. Is that true?
> Edit: found that guy who said that that magic unicorn is ''780ti GHz'' version


You have been lied to.


----------



## Coffee Bean

but looking specs seems like some specs are even better 780ti ghz version than 980ti

GTX 980 Ti vs GTX 780 Ti GHz Edition

96.0 GPixel/s vs 65.1 GPixel/s
176.0 GTexel/s vs 260.4 GTexel/s
5,632 GFLOPS vs 6,250 GFLOPS
337 GB/s vs 336 GB/s


----------



## Coffee Bean

So he wrote more he says he get with 780ti ghz same fps in rust and arma 3 than with ''980 ti ASUS Strix'' and says hwbot heaven bench he got same results like 980ti strix 3800x score with his gtx 780ti ghz


----------



## Mark the Bold

Anybody have a 780 ti water block to sell?


----------



## giltyler

I may sell my EK full cover block
https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc780-gtx-ti-acetal-nickel
Do you need a back plate also
I have this one
https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc780-gtx-ti-backplate-blue-qc2

Make offer


----------



## geort45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark the Bold*
> 
> Anybody have a 780 ti water block to sell?


what 780 ti variant and manufacturer?


----------



## Mark the Bold

780 ti sc reference (Evga)


----------



## geort45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark the Bold*
> 
> 780 ti sc reference (Evga)


Ohh... then no


----------



## cameltotem

Soo used Skyn3t bios since release.

MSI afterburner on three voltage control settings.

Refrence and standard nothing happens when I move slider.

Extended, I can go up to 1.3 but its constant, I don't want that.

EVGA works too but is also constant voltage.

Can't turn it off anywhere


----------



## lofemofe

Just got myself a GTX 780 TI Direct CU 2 OC. Was wondering if you guys could help me get this card OCing! I ran some benchmarks with it @ stock so far in Unigine Valley Ultra 1080P 8XAA. I got scores ranging from 2700-3000. Is it normal to see a variation in scores like that?


----------



## jcm27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark the Bold*
> 
> 780 ti sc reference (Evga)


Where are you?

I have a EK Nickel/Acetal for reference 780Ti PCB with Backplate.


----------



## lofemofe

Can't get any consistent results from OCing, no matter what I turn my Core Clock to the results seem random in Unigine Valley. Temp limits and Power Limits are at max. So I don't think it's being throttled because of that. Can someone take a look at the GPUZ sensors and see if they can see something wrong???



http://imgur.com/oH208HF


----------



## micwithoutthek

this may have been answered, but there is 1600+ pages on this thread but,

is a PNY GTX 780 Ti XLR8 OC 3 fan model the same as a Palit GTX 780 Ti JetStream 3 GB?

So can i use the Palit bios on it? or is there a Skyn3t Bios already ready for it?

Thanks guys!


----------



## rluker5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lofemofe*
> 
> Can't get any consistent results from OCing, no matter what I turn my Core Clock to the results seem random in Unigine Valley. Temp limits and Power Limits are at max. So I don't think it's being throttled because of that. Can someone take a look at the GPUZ sensors and see if they can see something wrong???
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/oH208HF


Wow, this thread has really died off. The different colors are the clue : https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/gpuz-perfcap-orange-field-vop-question.204193/
I'd reduce the voltage and set a fan curve with higher fan speeds and settle for what gives you consistent performance. Unless you want to flash your bios. There is more control that can be had there and a little more performance, but it takes a good amount of time to get satisfactory results.
The lowered voltage will also help with your temps. I think the default for temp throttling for the dc2oc is right around 82c if I remember right.

Some power supplies seem like they give more volts than the monitoring states. Like my EVGA 1300G2 If your boost will hold at 1200 with a stable level if volts, you have an easy optimization.
I chose the other way and have a vbios customized to my cards and power supply and what their stable overclocks are. It took a lot of time to get right and I top out around 1254 core for total stability at 100% useage with W3.

Your 1210 isn't that far off and seems like it hasn't been that much work yet. Enjoy your 780ti with the time you have it. It's still a quite good dx11 card and pretty much all games still support dx11.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rluker5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lofemofe*
> 
> Can't get any consistent results from OCing, no matter what I turn my Core Clock to the results seem random in Unigine Valley. Temp limits and Power Limits are at max. So I don't think it's being throttled because of that. Can someone take a look at the GPUZ sensors and see if they can see something wrong???
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/oH208HF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wow, this thread has really died off.* The different colors are the clue : https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/gpuz-perfcap-orange-field-vop-question.204193/
> I'd reduce the voltage and set a fan curve with higher fan speeds and settle for what gives you consistent performance. Unless you want to flash your bios. There is more control that can be had there and a little more performance, but it takes a good amount of time to get satisfactory results.
> The lowered voltage will also help with your temps. I think the default for temp throttling for the dc2oc is right around 82c if I remember right.
> 
> Some power supplies seem like they give more volts than the monitoring states. Like my EVGA 1300G2 If your boost will hold at 1200 with a stable level if volts, you have an easy optimization.
> I chose the other way and have a vbios customized to my cards and power supply and what their stable overclocks are. It took a lot of time to get right and I top out around 1254 core for total stability at 100% useage with W3.
> 
> Your 1210 isn't that far off and seems like it hasn't been that much work yet. *Enjoy your 780ti with the time you have it. It's still a quite good dx11 card and pretty much all games still support dx11.*
Click to expand...

Yeah, I still have a couple 780Ti's, but got the upgrade bug, now my upgrade card is obsolete as well, lol.

They get replaced by newer models quickly, and the amount of ram required for some games doesn't help that either. Almost as if that was part of the plan. (Insert conspiracy theory here...........)

With the absence of Skyn3t and his brother from the thread, interest died down as well. But they would have moved on to newer cards anyway.
Such is life in the video card world.


----------



## rluker5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> [/COLOR][/B]
> Yeah, I still have a couple 780Ti's, but got the upgrade bug, now my upgrade card is obsolete as well, lol.
> 
> They get replaced by newer models quickly, and the amount of ram required for some games doesn't help that either. Almost as if that was part of the plan. (Insert conspiracy theory here...........)
> 
> With the absence of Skyn3t and his brother from the thread, interest died down as well. But they would have moved on to newer cards anyway.
> Such is life in the video card world.


I like tinkering so Skyn3t and Occamrazor helped give me a lot more enjoyment out of my cards.

Still waiting for that upgrade that will wow. Thinking 2 card vega or volta. Amd is slower, gets obseleted less, but smoothness at [email protected] will rank right up there with price in being the top 2 factors for me. Will have to wait and see when they come out.

Yeah those 780tis got left behind pretty quickly but I'm getting my money's worth. 281 hrs on [email protected] so far and just starting the dlcs. Glad it is getting colder again, like the warm feet. One winter left


----------



## invincible20xx

too bad seeing a former top dog like that kind of left in the dust like this by nvidia, they just stop optimizing for older generations in their new driver's unlike AMD, just got myself a GTX 1080 last week, hope it doesn't meet the same fate in 2 years, the thing was expensive !


----------



## rluker5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> too bad seeing a former top dog like that kind of left in the dust like this by nvidia, they just stop optimizing for older generations in their new driver's unlike AMD, just got myself a GTX 1080 last week, hope it doesn't meet the same fate in 2 years, the thing was expensive !


780tis aren't that bad, your 1080 is just so much better. It's better than 2. If the cards are better by that big of a factor in 2 years they will be powerhouses.


----------



## glord66

In real terms, how much faster on average is a 1080 compared to a 780 TI OC?


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glord66*
> 
> In real terms, how much faster on average is a 1080 compared to a 780 TI OC?


A 1080 @ ~2100MHz is a little over twice as fast as one of my 780 Ti's @ 1300MHz in 3DM13 Fire Strike. With my two 780 Ti's in SLI @ 1250MHz core /2000MHz mem they are about even.


----------



## fornoobz

I own a Gigabyte GTX 780 Ti Windforce 3x oc and, i've just found out that while running stress tests such as Heaven, FurMark, and MSI Kumbustor the card runs at 1137Mhz at 1.162V stable. On the other hand, while playing heavy games it runs at 1150Mhz at 1.2V which is a huge increase in voltage for just +13Mhz. This made the GPU reach high temps on load (sometimes it would reach 87c). So, i tried increasing the core clock and i could reach 1220Mhz at 1.2V stable (i haven't even tried more). I then realized it must be Nvidia Boost 2.0 so i downloaded Kepler Bios Tweaker to edit the GPU's bios and made it run at 1137Mhz max on load thinking that the card would run at 1.162V with this core clock just like it did before. But unfortunately, it ran at 1.112V at the 1137Mhz on load which wasn't stable and i got driver crash while playing. I don't know why it didn't run at 1.162V like before so i edited the bios again but this time i changed the voltage and forced it to stay at 1.162V but only on load so that idle voltage stays the same (0.887v). I ran different stress tests for half an hour and it was stable but i knew that sometimes a GPU can be stable at benchmarks while not in some heavy games such as GTA V and The Witcher 3. So i've decided to make it run at 1100Mhz at 1.162V to ensure maximum stability and to make sure that i won't have to edit the bios again. Now it never goes above 77c which is super nice for a 780 Ti which is made to run at 83c according to Nvidia. I couldn't find any decrease in performance neither in games nor in benchmarks.

Please not that:
- Editing the bios is very risky and one mistake could lead to the death of the GPU.
- I'm not responsible for anything happens to your card. You can use MSI Afterburner instead.
- According to Google this happens because of Nvidia Boost Technology (GPUs overclock themselves).
- Not all cards are the same. It depends on the manufacturers and their bios (Some are limited to less voltage).

Hope this helps


----------



## tribolex

Can some give me the original EVGA Classified BIOS please? I want to sell my 780ti Classified next week. Tomorrow I get a 1080 GTX.

Right now I have Skynet BIOS on the Card and when I don´t use GTX Classified Controller the Card freezes because off AUTO low VOLT.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tribolex*
> 
> Can some give me the original EVGA Classified BIOS please? I want to sell my 780ti Classified next week. Tomorrow I get a 1080 GTX.
> 
> Right now I have Skynet BIOS on the Card and when I don´t use GTX Classified Controller the Card freezes because off AUTO low VOLT.


I see 2 vbios versions over TPU for the Classy.

80.80.34.01.80
and
80.80.34.00.80

Link below for TPU Classy bios from TPU..

EVGA GTX 780Ti Classified vbios


----------



## tribolex

will check it


----------



## tribolex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> I see 2 vbios versions over TPU for the Classy.
> 
> 80.80.34.01.80
> and
> 80.80.34.00.80
> 
> Link below for TPU Classy bios from TPU..
> 
> EVGA GTX 780Ti Classified vbios


Thank you was easy to fix it and bring it back . I used the one with 100% Fanspeed and right now it works flowless. It runs now perfekt at 1150 Mhz Boostspeed out of the Box in Witcher 3.

Tomorrow my new 1080 Card arrives :,-D and the 780 ti goes to ebay Germany


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glord66*
> 
> In real terms, how much faster on average is a 1080 compared to a 780 TI OC?


Well, my GTX 780ti scores around 17200 3D Mark11 marks and a GTX 1080 scores 30160 3D Mark 11 marks on avg, which means that the GTX 1080 is not quite twice as fast.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glord66*
> 
> In real terms, how much faster on average is a 1080 compared to a 780 TI OC?


A GTX 1080 is a huge upgrade. I definitely see around double performance in games. Hell, in some games it was a big upgrade over the GTX 980 Ti (modded Dragon Age: Origins for example went from 70 FPS average to 100 FPS).


----------



## lanofsong

Hey GTX 780 Ti owners,

We are having our monthly Foldathon from Monday 21st - 23rd 12noon EST.
Would you consider putting all that power to a good cause for those 2 days? If so, come sign up and fold with us - see attached link.


November Foldathon

To get started:

1.Get a passkey (allows for speed bonus) - need a valid email address
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py

2.Download the folding program:
http://folding.stanford.edu/

Enter your folding name (mine is the same as my OCN name)
Enter your passkey
Enter Team OCN number - 37726

later
lanofsong


----------



## Psalamos

Hi Guys, its been a while since i posted, sorry for that (work work work)!

I'm having an issue with my iChill GeForce GTX 780 Ti DHS which was flashed with Skyn3ts tweaked bios.

It runs very very fast but my god it's loud!! I would really like to revert it back to factory bios but like an idiot, I didn't back up the original before I flashed









Would some kind person on here be able to provide the original bios for it?

Details are:

iChill GeForce GTX 780 Ti DHS 4Gb

80.80.34.00.38 (P2083-0030)


----------



## Psalamos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psalamos*
> 
> Hi Guys, its been a while since i posted, sorry for that (work work work)!
> 
> I'm having an issue with my iChill GeForce GTX 780 Ti DHS which was flashed with Skyn3ts tweaked bios.
> 
> It runs very very fast but my god it's loud!! I would really like to revert it back to factory bios but like an idiot, I didn't back up the original before I flashed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would some kind person on here be able to provide the original bios for it?
> 
> Details are:
> 
> *******EDIT******
> 
> iChill GeForce GTX 780 Ti DHS 3Gb
> 
> 80.80.34.00.38 (P2083-0030)


----------



## rluker5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psalamos*


Techpowerup looks like they have a lower clocked herculez x3 ultra vbios that should be pretty close. It has 1006base/1071boost vs your original 1085/1150, says the same 265 watt power limit and claims to be for the 3 fan cooler. If you have another graphics card as a backup, you could try that vbios and if it doesn't work, flash it back to what you have now.

You could also try to run it cooler, like with lower clocks and volts. Or adjust your fan curve. I just have 5 different settings in afterburner for running mine cooler & slower or hotter & faster. As long as you don't set it to apply overclocking at system startup, if you make a mistake and freeze your card it will go back to normal when you reboot.

I do, however have my tried and tested values applied at startup because I run my cards at lower volts than default unless I'm playing a game that needs more.


----------



## Andrew LB

I've been searching for a while now and can't seem to find a modded bios for my PNY GTX 780 ti XLR8 Enthusiast Edition VCGGTX780T3XPB. Its the reference cooler version but i've got an Aquacomputer Kryographics block on it so temperature is not an issue.

I just noticed that the latest versions of Afterburner actually allow for voltage control up to 1300mv if you choose MSI Extended. This card always maxed at 1146 or something around there and currently using that voltage adjustment its running at 1250.6mhz and i'm raising it 13mhz at a time to see where it goes. Using the GPU-z render test to load the card, at 1146(or around there) it would hit 33-35'c and now at 1250mhz and 1.294v with voltage set to 1300mV its hitting 38'c.

edit/

780 ti is now at 1277mhz.


----------



## Andrew LB

I managed to hit 1301mhz and when attempting to push it another 13mhz the screen froze, then unfroze, then froze again, then a message popped up saying something about "this program has been blocked from accessing graphics card". So i dialed it back a bit and will test in a game.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrew LB*
> 
> I've been searching for a while now and can't seem to find a modded bios for my PNY GTX 780 ti XLR8 Enthusiast Edition VCGGTX780T3XPB. Its the reference cooler version but i've got an Aquacomputer Kryographics block on it so temperature is not an issue.
> 
> I just noticed that the latest versions of Afterburner actually allow for voltage control up to 1300mv if you choose MSI Extended. This card always maxed at 1146 or something around there and currently using that voltage adjustment its running at 1250.6mhz and i'm raising it 13mhz at a time to see where it goes. Using the GPU-z render test to load the card, at 1146(or around there) it would hit 33-35'c and now at 1250mhz and 1.294v with voltage set to 1300mV its hitting 38'c.
> 
> edit/
> 
> 780 ti is now at 1277mhz.


Thanks for tip on the AB extended. Didn't know that was an option.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrew LB*
> 
> I've been searching for a while now and can't seem to find a modded bios for my PNY GTX 780 ti XLR8 Enthusiast Edition VCGGTX780T3XPB. Its the reference cooler version but i've got an Aquacomputer Kryographics block on it so temperature is not an issue.
> 
> I just noticed that the latest versions of Afterburner actually allow for voltage control up to 1300mv if you choose MSI Extended. This card always maxed at 1146 or something around there and currently using that voltage adjustment its running at 1250.6mhz and i'm raising it 13mhz at a time to see where it goes. Using the GPU-z render test to load the card, at 1146(or around there) it would hit 33-35'c and now at 1250mhz and 1.294v with voltage set to 1300mV its hitting 38'c.
> 
> edit/
> 
> 780 ti is now at 1277mhz.


There is a skyn3t modded bios on page 1 of this thread, for the reference two-fan PNY 780 Ti, not that it matters about the fans, with a block fitted.


----------



## olio2016

Hi all , i have a Gigabyte 780 Ti GHZ Edition ( GV-N780GHZ-3G ) , but i have lot of problems , the card crash sometimes in some games !

Can i find a good bios

Thanks a lot


----------



## lanofsong

Hey GTX 780Ti owners,

We are having our monthly Foldathon from Monday 19th - 21st 12noon EST.
Would you consider putting all that power to a good cause for those 2 days? If so, come sign up and fold with us - see attached link.

December Foldathon

To get started:

1.Get a passkey (allows for speed bonus) - need a valid email address
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py

2.Download the folding program:
http://folding.stanford.edu/

Enter your folding name (mine is the same as my OCN name)
Enter your passkey
Enter Team OCN number - 37726

later
lanofsong


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olio2016*
> 
> Hi all , i have a Gigabyte 780 Ti GHZ Edition ( GV-N780GHZ-3G ) , but i have lot of problems , the card crash sometimes in some games !
> 
> Can i find a good bios
> 
> Thanks a lot


This is normal and it happens because the card runs permanently at 1240 MHz which is too high for some games, e.g. GTA V.

What you should do is downclock the card to around 1067/1132 Core MHz. After you do that, the card will run permanently at 1202 MHz which should be stable for you as it is stable for me.

The card is advertised to run at 1150 MHz so it is still fine.

Note that this behavior should only be noted in certain games not everywhere. That means, the card should still be able to complete benchmarks (e.g. 3D Mark) and play other games at 1240 MHz.

If your card keeps crashing universally then you have a defective card.


----------



## AntePan

Is the 780 Ti really at 960 performance nowadays?
In other benchmarks I've seen it matches a GTX 970 most of the time.


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AntePan*
> 
> Is the 780 Ti really at 960 performance nowadays?
> In other benchmarks I've seen it matches a GTX 970 most of the time.


GTX [email protected]+ is at the same performance levels with the RX480, GTX 1060 and GTX 980. It is almost always faster than the 970 and much, much faster than the 960.

The GTX 960 is about 40% slower than the 780TI.

http://www.futuremark.com/hardware/gpu

For side-by-side comparison of the 780TI to RX 480, GTX 970, GTX 980 and GTX 1060 see the following videos:


----------



## AcceleratorOc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fornoobz*
> 
> I own a Gigabyte GTX 780 Ti Windforce 3x oc and, i've just found out that while running stress tests such as Heaven, FurMark, and MSI Kumbustor the card runs at 1137Mhz at 1.162V stable. On the other hand, while playing heavy games it runs at 1150Mhz at 1.2V which is a huge increase in voltage for just +13Mhz. This made the GPU reach high temps on load (sometimes it would reach 87c). So, i tried increasing the core clock and i could reach 1220Mhz at 1.2V stable (i haven't even tried more). I then realized it must be Nvidia Boost 2.0 so i downloaded Kepler Bios Tweaker to edit the GPU's bios and made it run at 1137Mhz max on load thinking that the card would run at 1.162V with this core clock just like it did before. But unfortunately, it ran at 1.112V at the 1137Mhz on load which wasn't stable and i got driver crash while playing. I don't know why it didn't run at 1.162V like before so i edited the bios again but this time i changed the voltage and forced it to stay at 1.162V but only on load so that idle voltage stays the same (0.887v). I ran different stress tests for half an hour and it was stable but i knew that sometimes a GPU can be stable at benchmarks while not in some heavy games such as GTA V and The Witcher 3. So i've decided to make it run at 1100Mhz at 1.162V to ensure maximum stability and to make sure that i won't have to edit the bios again. Now it never goes above 77c which is super nice for a 780 Ti which is made to run at 83c according to Nvidia. I couldn't find any decrease in performance neither in games nor in benchmarks.
> 
> Please not that:
> - Editing the bios is very risky and one mistake could lead to the death of the GPU.
> - I'm not responsible for anything happens to your card. You can use MSI Afterburner instead.
> - According to Google this happens because of Nvidia Boost Technology (GPUs overclock themselves).
> - Not all cards are the same. It depends on the manufacturers and their bios (Some are limited to less voltage).
> 
> Hope this helps


can u please upload u final bios? i have the same model. and i cant get stable, maybe **** nvidia drivers or ****y games, but in benchmarks runs well (evga 750 g2 so PSU is no problem)
i want to try with u bios


----------



## fornoobz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcceleratorOc*
> 
> can u please upload u final bios? i have the same model. and i cant get stable, maybe **** nvidia drivers or ****y games, but in benchmarks runs well (evga 750 g2 so PSU is no problem)
> i want to try with u bios


Sure, but first of all you need to test your GPU's stable memory clock using MSI Afterburner + 3dmark 11 basic edition. Unfortunately most of the Gigabyte GTX 780 Ti Windforce 3x OC have unstable memory clock, check this post :

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/688127/update-gtx-780ti-artifacting-crashing-gygabyte-windforce-gv-n78toc-3gd-oc-bad-batch-/

It gives artifacts (green lights) while running 3dmark 11 and you will find a lot of videos in the previous link that shows them. In my case i had to reduce memory clock from 7000Mhz to 6500Mhz to make the artifacts disappear completely. Also, It stopped crashes in games such as, GTA V, Tera, Darksouls III, and Mad Max.
Your GPU might be different and you may need to reduce memory clock less or more.
I don't want you to worry because you will not notice any decrease in performance.

As for the core clock, voltage, and boost, here is what i did:
1- I have disabled boost.
2- Core clock: 1150Mhz (but in games and benchmarks it never goes above 1137Mhz).
3- Voltage: 1.175v (mine is stable at 1.175v but yours may need more, for example, 1.187v)
4- Max voltage is 1.175v which means no software will allow you to go past that.
5- I haven't touched the power table in case you want to know.

Here is the bios i made: http://www.mediafire.com/file/6m2jo6kdwrqpvsc/best.rom
If you need any edit on the bios or any information feel free to ask.


----------



## AcceleratorOc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fornoobz*
> 
> Sure, but first of all you need to test your GPU's stable memory clock using MSI Afterburner + 3dmark 11 basic edition. Unfortunately most of the Gigabyte GTX 780 Ti Windforce 3x OC have unstable memory clock, check this post :
> 
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/688127/update-gtx-780ti-artifacting-crashing-gygabyte-windforce-gv-n78toc-3gd-oc-bad-batch-/
> 
> It gives artifacts (green lights) while running 3dmark 11 and you will find a lot of videos in the previous link that shows them. In my case i had to reduce memory clock from 7000Mhz to 6500Mhz to make the artifacts disappear completely. Also, It stopped crashes in games such as, GTA V, Tera, Darksouls III, and Mad Max.
> Your GPU might be different and you may need to reduce memory clock less or more.
> I don't want you to worry because you will not notice any decrease in performance.
> 
> As for the core clock, voltage, and boost, here is what i did:
> 1- I have disabled boost.
> 2- Core clock: 1150Mhz (but in games and benchmarks it never goes above 1137Mhz).
> 3- Voltage: 1.175v (mine is stable at 1.175v but yours may need more, for example, 1.187v)
> 4- Max voltage is 1.175v which means no software will allow you to go past that.
> 5- I haven't touched the power table in case you want to know.
> 
> Here is the bios i made: http://www.mediafire.com/file/6m2jo6kdwrqpvsc/best.rom
> If you need any edit on the bios or any information feel free to ask.


Thanks for your quick response, I saw that they say the problem is the memories. I'm going to try your bios and the other bios mod of that thread.

Is a strange thing, since all these years I never had considerable problems, it is thing of about 4 months behind. What driver version do you use?


----------



## fornoobz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcceleratorOc*
> 
> Thanks for your quick response, I saw that they say the problem is the memories. I'm going to try your bios and the other bios mod of that thread.
> 
> Is a strange thing, since all these years I never had considerable problems, it is thing of about 4 months behind. What driver version do you use?


My GPU ran all games fine too. But when i started to play heavy open world games such as, GTA V and Tera i started to get crashes and freezes. then i saw that post in nvidia forums and decided to test my GPU too using 3dmark 11 and sadly i got the same issue (artifacts) that's when i knew that my GPU memory clock is unstable. I'm using the last version (376.33).

Don't use their BIOS, some of them have high voltage and power target and some have unstable clocks, try my bios first or if you want i can teach you to make your own bios.


----------



## ivanxiao

Hallo

I already have a GTX 780 TI from inno3D almost 1,5 years

But since few days, it becomes weird. While I playing a game, there is an artifact.

And today, I did some memory test, and GPU burning

The result was, there is no memory error, and GPU burning no artifact on the GPU core burning (Torus Test, Donut test, etc). Only after I choose the option Shadow + DOF, it appears a artifact

What should I do after facing this problem..? Is my GPU need to be repair or someting else..?

Thanks for your advice


----------



## fornoobz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanxiao*
> 
> Hallo
> 
> I already have a GTX 780 TI from inno3D almost 1,5 years
> 
> But since few days, it becomes weird. While I playing a game, there is an artifact.
> 
> And today, I did some memory test, and GPU burning
> 
> The result was, there is no memory error, and GPU burning no artifact on the GPU core burning (Torus Test, Donut test, etc). Only after I choose the option Shadow + DOF, it appears a artifact
> 
> What should I do after facing this problem..? Is my GPU need to be repair or someting else..?
> 
> Thanks for your advice


It didn't get wired it's because the newer games are little heavier on the GPU than old games.
Artifacts usually mean unstable memory clock. 3dmark 11 is the best software that detects whether memory clock is stable or not.

I suggest you to downclock your memory and see if the artifacts go away or not. If they go away then your memory is little unstable and you need to lower it a bit but it's not a big deal as you won't notice any difference.


----------



## ivanxiao

Hi

Thanks for your help

No, I mean this happend just recently. Usually I playing the game without any artifact. The game, that I was play just starcraft, and CS GO

About overclocking, I didnt do anything. I just use my 780 as is (stock clock), since I have bad experience before with my asus.

And now, I just use my on board gpu until I know, what exactly happend with my 780


----------



## fornoobz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanxiao*
> 
> Hi
> 
> Thanks for your help
> 
> No, I mean this happend just recently. Usually I playing the game without any artifact. The game, that I was play just starcraft, and CS GO
> 
> About overclocking, I didnt do anything. I just use my 780 as is (stock clock), since I have bad experience before with my asus.
> 
> And now, I just use my on board gpu until I know, what exactly happend with my 780


Maybe you installed a bad driver or your power supply became old and is not delivering enough power which causes artifacts. Also check your temperatures and check if all GPU fans are working properly (GPU overheating can cause artifacts).


----------



## AcceleratorOc

my card is especially unstable on blizzard games (sc2, overwatch, heroes of the storm) dont matter what driver i use. maybe a blizzard problem with nvidia? i dont know. my little brother gtx 670 is the same.


----------



## bigtastie

What kind of drivers are you guys using?

In particular http://http://www.overclock.net/t/1593229/gtx-780-ti-drivers suggests some drivers, but I encounter some problems. The 344.88 seems to perform the best both in terms of OC and benchmark scores, but it gives me very laggy gameplay in DayZ. I have high fps (+100), but the gameplay is all stuttery. This wasn't a problem e.g. CSGO at all. The 361.91 driver fixed the stuttering in DayZ, but also got me slightly worse benchmarks and OC had to be adjusted down to be stable. I'm on Win 7 64bit if that matters.

It's still miles better than the latest drivers, which seem to gimp my card and the highest GPU load around 50-60%.


----------



## lanofsong

Hello GTX 780 Ti owners,

We are having our monthly Foldathon from Monday 16th - 18th - 12noon EST.
Would you consider putting all that power to a good cause for those 2 days? If so, come sign up and fold with us - see attached link.

January 2017 Foldathon

To get started:

1.Get a passkey (allows for speed bonus) - need a valid email address
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py

2.Download the folding program:
http://folding.stanford.edu/

Enter your folding name (mine is the same as my OCN name)
Enter your passkey
Enter Team OCN number - 37726

later
lanofsong


----------



## wirelessnet2

is there a skyn3t BIOS for the EVGA 780TI Dual Classified?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirelessnet2*
> 
> is there a skyn3t BIOS for the EVGA 780TI Dual Classified?


OP of this thread.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-k-ngp-n-owners-club


----------



## MasterPeace

Please, make skyn3t bios for my card:
http://www.gigabyte.ru/products/page/vga/gv-n78twf3-3gd/download/


----------



## AlexPS

OC-ed to the hell








Seems stable, burned whole system with AIDA64, no crashes. Played BF1 on Ultra with 100% GPU load for 5 hours, no crashes.
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details/fmnh


----------



## Lundy

So whats the deal with the gtx 780 ti, on paper it should be quite a bit better than the gtx 980, is the driver support for the 780 ti just that bad? Am I missing something?


----------



## bacodude1

Sup guys new to the forums and gotta EVGA 780ti on water


----------



## lanofsong

Hey GTX 780Ti owners,

We are having our monthly Foldathon from Monday 20th - Wednesday 22nd - 12noon EST.
Would you consider putting all that power to a good cause for those 2 days? If so, come sign up and fold with us - see attached link.

March 2017 Foldathon

To get started:

1.Get a passkey (allows for speed bonus) - need a valid email address
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py

2.Download the folding program:
http://folding.stanford.edu/

Enter your folding name (mine is the same as my OCN name)
Enter your passkey
Enter Team OCN number - 37726

later
lanofsong

@bacodude1 why not sign up and see what that watercooled 780Ti can do







My air cooled 780Ti would put out 250,000 to 330,000 points per day at 1110Mhz.


----------



## bacodude1

@lanofsong aight we'll see what my 780ti can do


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bacodude1*
> 
> @lanofsong aight we'll see what my 780ti can do










Great to have you aboard for this









If you have any questions, feel free to post in the March 2017 Foldathon thread, so many helpful folders there.


----------



## keve1

I'm about to flash my EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC's bios, but Im a bit confused which bios version to use? There's bios version for EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC ACX, but not for the SC with reference cooler which I have.. However; can I use the ACX bios version? The factory BIOS seems like being the same "80.80.34.00.80".


----------



## Jonny5isalive

Hi Guys and Gals

I just got a 780ti on cheep have flashed skynet









Default GPU speed is set at 1307 but sensors section in GPU-Z showing 1045.7 probably a mega noob question sorrrry









Is it possible to set ultra low speed when @ Desktop ? I noticed with the default Bios even would boost to full chatter with the web browser maximized eek was hoping for only extreme juice drinkin when gaming

Greetings to all

Jonny


----------



## lanofsong

Hey there GTX 780Ti owners,

Would you consider signing up with Team OCN for the 2017 Pentathlon (*May 5th through May 19th*). There is so much time left an we really could use your help.

This event is truly a GLOBAL battle with you team OCN going up against many teams from across the world and while we put in a good showing at last year's event by finishing 6th, we could do with a lot more CPU/GPU compute power. All you need to do is sign up and crunch on any available hardware that you can spare.

The cool thing about this event is that it spread over 5 disciplines over *varying lengths of time* (different projects) so there is a lot of *strategy/tactics* involved.

We look forward to having you and your hardware on our team. Again, this event lasts for two weeks and takes place May 5th through the 19th.


Download the software here.

https://boinc.berkeley.edu/download.php

Presently we really would like some help with the following project - This starts 8pm EST 5/8/17 :

Add the following *GPU* project - *Einsteinathome.org*



Note: For every project you fold on, you will be offered if you want to join a team - type in overclock.net (enter) then JOIN team.


Remember to sign up for the Boinc team by going here: You can also post any questions that your may have - this group is very helpful









8th BOINC Pentathlon thread

To find your Cross Project ID# - sign into your account and it will be located under Computing and Credit


Please check out the GUIDE - How to add BOINC Projects page for more information about running different projects:

This really is an exciting and fun event and i look forward to it every year and I am hoping that you will join us and participate in this event









BTW - There is an awesome BOINC Pentathlon badge for those who participate









lanofsong

OCN - FTW


----------



## lanofsong

Hey GTX 780Ti owners,

We are having our monthly Foldathon from Monday 22nd - Wednesday 24th - 12noon EST.
Would you consider putting all that power to a good cause for those 2 days? If so, come sign up and fold with us - see attached link.

May 2017 Foldathon

To get started:

1.Get a passkey (allows for speed bonus) - need a valid email address
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py

2.Download the folding program:
http://folding.stanford.edu/

Enter your folding name (mine is the same as my OCN name)
Enter your passkey
Enter Team OCN number - 37726

later
lanofsong


----------



## Valent117

got myself a gtx 780 Ti zotac oc, i flashed the bios to the Amp! edition, now it runs at 1006base, and 1110mhz maxx


----------



## joebec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Hey there GTX 780Ti owners,
> 
> Would you consider signing up with Team OCN for the 2017 Pentathlon (*May 5th through May 19th*). There is so much time left an we really could use your help.
> 
> This event is truly a GLOBAL battle with you team OCN going up against many teams from across the world and while we put in a good showing at last year's event by finishing 6th, we could do with a lot more CPU/GPU compute power. All you need to do is sign up and crunch on any available hardware that you can spare.
> 
> The cool thing about this event is that it spread over 5 disciplines over *varying lengths of time* (different projects) so there is a lot of *strategy/tactics* involved.
> 
> We look forward to having you and your hardware on our team. Again, this event lasts for two weeks and takes place May 5th through the 19th.
> 
> 
> Download the software here.
> 
> 
> 
> https://boinc.berkeley.edu/download.php
> 
> Presently we really would like some help with the following project - This starts 8pm EST 5/8/17 :
> 
> Add the following *GPU* project - *Einsteinathome.org*
> 
> 
> 
> Note: For every project you fold on, you will be offered if you want to join a team - type in overclock.net (enter) then JOIN team.
> 
> 
> Remember to sign up for the Boinc team by going here: You can also post any questions that your may have - this group is very helpful " src="https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/thumbsupsmiley.png" style="border:0px;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8th BOINC Pentathlon thread
> 
> To find your Cross Project ID# - sign into your account and it will be located under Computing and Credit
> 
> 
> Please check out the GUIDE - How to add BOINC Projects page for more information about running different projects:
> 
> 
> 
> This really is an exciting and fun event and i look forward to it every year and I am hoping that you will join us and participate in this event " src="https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/grouphug.gif" style="border:0px;">
> 
> BTW - There is an awesome BOINC Pentathlon badge for those who participate " src="https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/thumbsupsmiley.png" style="border:0px;">
> 
> lanofsong
> 
> OCN - FTW" src="https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/sonic.gif" style="border:0px;">


just missed it.


----------



## joebec

Hey guys.

What is your valley extreme hd preset scores?


----------



## tux1989

Hello.I have EVGA 780 ti reference card and my question is wich BIOS should i use ?


----------



## Jayombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tux1989*
> 
> Hello.I have EVGA 780 ti reference card and my question is wich BIOS should i use ?


When I had my 780ti I stuck to the Bios it came with. Never had a problem, so never changed it.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Just though I'd upload this lovely paste job by MSI. Temps were hitting 95C with no overclock and an open case, so I decided to open 'er up. It has always run as bit hot, but I just assumed it was because of inefficient architecture. Lesson learned; repaste your GPU.


----------



## Cucumber

Does anyone know how to measure the voltage on a reference 780ti with a multimeter? i know for sure that AB, HWinfo, and gpuz are showing wrong voltages.


----------



## Makav3li

Is there a skyn3t bios for the EVGA 780 Ti SC model? I only see the one for the 780 Ti SC ACX.


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makav3li*
> 
> Is there a skyn3t bios for the EVGA 780 Ti SC model? I only see the one for the 780 Ti SC ACX.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> skyn3tEVGA780Tireference.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


I used this bios back in the day with my reference evga superclocked card and it worked well.. only problem is that it defaults to 1.212v under load so you need to set a negative voltage offset if you want less than that. I was using nvidia inspector's startup profile option to set that on boot without having extra programs running in the background. Also this unlocks the full speed of the blower fan to something like 4000 or 5000rpm iirc. 100% power target = 300W


----------



## vanasfield

Kinda messed up my MSI 780ti cooler/shroud so I installed a MSI 1070 Quick Silver heatsink, had to cut up/remove some of the metal frame on the pcb and the 1070 cooler is wider then the original so it can not fit directly into the MB, need to use the extension. Card seems to run cooler.


----------



## rluker5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vanasfield*
> 
> Kinda messed up my MSI 780ti cooler/shroud so I installed a MSI 1070 Quick Silver heatsink, had to cut up/remove some of the metal frame on the pcb and the 1070 cooler is wider then the original so it can not fit directly into the MB, need to use the extension. Card seems to run cooler.


Looks great. Nice work


----------



## Cucumber

I have a 780ti reference flashed to skyn3t. I cannot get the voltage over 1.087Mv. I should be able to do atleast 1.212. Anyone know why? I am using afterburner.


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cucumber*
> 
> I have a 780ti reference flashed to skyn3t. I cannot get the voltage over 1.087Mv. I should be able to do atleast 1.212. Anyone know why? I am using afterburner.


From memory you had to use an older version of precision X from evga.. either that or use the bios from my quote a few posts up, that defaults to 1.212v and you have to use a negative offset if you want less under load.


----------



## Cucumber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> From memory you had to use an older version of precision X from evga.. either that or use the bios from my quote a few posts up, that defaults to 1.212v and you have to use a negative offset if you want less under load.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> From memory you had to use an older version of precision X from evga.. either that or use the bios from my quote a few posts up, that defaults to 1.212v and you have to use a negative offset if you want less under load.


you bios worked very well, thanks. 1206 core and 3700 memory .)

I don't suppose you know which version?


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cucumber*
> 
> you bios worked very well, thanks. 1206 core and 3700 memory .)
> 
> I don't suppose you know which version?


For most skynet bioses for the 780ti you had to run the version of precision x before they rewrote it, so something before v16 iirc. the previous ones were based on rivatuner and had an extra program packaged with it to set voltages. Looking in my old downloads folder I have precision x v421, that might be it?

You don't need that on the new bios anyways, just use nvidia inspector, and have it apply the profile on startup.

Edit: found the voltage tuner https://www.dropbox.com/s/qzrzgfjv9ysvqiz/EVGAVoltageTuner.zip?dl=0


----------



## Jultsu

Has anyone ever used one of these cards in macOS ? I put in the modded bios and cranked the boost limit all the way up to 1300MHz, upped the voltage and it runs like it should in Windows, but when I boot to my Hackintosh install the GPU clocks there are limited to the base frequency and even then they only go up to 1040MHz. If I increase the base clock any higher it will still not show any more than 1040MHz and will result in instability at boot / gpu load..


----------



## Zioux

Hello there..
Can somebody help me?
I've just bought a GTX 780 Ti (Asus direct cu II)
I plugged the 2x 8pin connectors in (from a single 2x6+2PIN cable)..
It boots and i'm getting screen BUT, when i install the driver i'm getting error code "Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems - code 43"

What Can i do? :-/

Setup:
MSI Z370-A Pro
Intel Core i5-8400
2x4GB Kingston HyperX Predator 3000MHz
192GB SSD
Corsair CS550M - 550W


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zioux*
> 
> Hello there..
> Can somebody help me?
> I've just bought a GTX 780 Ti (Asus direct cu II)
> I plugged the 2x 8pin connectors in (from a single 2x6+2PIN cable)..
> It boots and i'm getting screen BUT, when i install the driver i'm getting error code "Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems - code 43"
> 
> What Can i do? :-/
> 
> Setup:
> MSI Z370-A Pro
> Intel Core i5-8400
> 2x4GB Kingston HyperX Predator 3000MHz
> 192GB SSD
> Corsair CS550M - 550W


It might have a custom vbios in it.

Download the stock bios from techpowerup and flash it.


----------



## Zioux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> It might have a custom vbios in it.
> 
> Download the stock bios from techpowerup and flash it.


You don't think that it's dead?
Can you give me a link?


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zioux*
> 
> You don't think that it's dead?
> Can you give me a link?


https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/155983/asus-gtx780ti-3072-140228


----------



## Zioux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/155983/asus-gtx780ti-3072-140228


I just saved the bios that was on the card.
- It looks pretty original - It was the same version, same voltages, stages, clocks and so on...

Should i still try to flash a stock bios?
- I couldn't figure out, how to flash the bios with NVFLASH. I've only done vbios flashing on AMD cards.
Error "NVFLASH no longer supports WoW64..."

Can you help me out?


----------



## Zioux

**UPDATE**

Finally managed to flash a stock bios on the card...
- Still error code 43 though...

MSI Afterburner and Nvidia Inspector doesn't even find the card (no info at all)...

Screen shot with info:


----------



## Zioux

When drivere is installed, this occours after reboot:


----------



## Agent-A01

Card is toast then.


----------



## Mark the Bold

Mine just died as well. Must be a power short in the card because the motherboard will not even post when the card has the power plugged into the first VGA molex. PSU just clicks. When I remove the power chord the system posts but gives me the "Insert Power Supply connectors" post message.

Anybody else have this. My card is stock BIOS, never Oc'd and cooled by an EK waterblock. I read that fuses sometimes blow, but I am debating just trashing the card and getting a new one, but my waterblock loop makes me not want to redo that over again....


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark the Bold*
> 
> Mine just died as well. Must be a power short in the card because the motherboard will not even post when the card has the power plugged into the first VGA molex. PSU just clicks. When I remove the power chord the system posts but gives me the "Insert Power Supply connectors" post message.
> 
> Anybody else have this. My card is stock BIOS, never Oc'd and cooled by an EK waterblock. I read that fuses sometimes blow, but I am debating just trashing the card and getting a new one, but my waterblock loop makes me not want to redo that over again....


It's either the card or a PSU issue.

Don't know what PSU you have but you need to try a spare PSU(quality) to eliminate that idea


----------



## customgtp

Hi. I have a pny 780 ti reference model. Which bios should I be getting if any.... please and thank you


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *customgtp*
> 
> Hi. I have a pny 780 ti reference model. Which bios should I be getting if any.... please and thank you


If you look back a little in this thread I linked to one posted before that isn't in the OP. Be sure to read the discription I gave of it's behavior and remember to remove the nvidia drivers with DDU and reinstall them after flashing the card.


----------



## Renairy

Can anyone lead me to a 780ti reference BIOS that changes only a higher power target?

Thanks in advance <3


----------



## kithylin

I know this is a weird request but.. does anyone happen to know if a pair of 780 Ti's could be run in SLI for Windows XP 32-bit by chance? I'm wondering just, if it's possible at all.


----------



## roumaniankid

*Asus Ti DCUII OC*

So I checked the front page for the Custom Skynet Bios for my Asus 780 ti dcuii but the link seems to be dead, does anyone have the link or can the OP update it? I'm just trying to remove boost as I'm running into some issues OCing due to boost


----------



## kithylin

roumaniankid said:


> So I checked the front page for the Custom Skynet Bios for my Asus 780 ti dcuii but the link seems to be dead, does anyone have the link or can the OP update it? I'm just trying to remove boost as I'm running into some issues OCing due to boost


I suppose I could offer to edit the card's bios for you myself, 700 series is easy to tune. But you don't want to disable boost on any nvidia card even overclocking. I could remove all the power limits for you however, that's probably what you're having issues with, not boost.

Put your bios in a .zip file and attach it to a post here.


----------



## GOKUSSL4

This is my Asus 780TI DCII OC mine has a special air setup as original fans died so i put 2 Noctua 3000 rpm NFF12 on it. Mine could use settings like skynet to help it out. Boost and Voltage seem to have a mind of their own.


----------



## kithylin

GOKUSSL4 said:


> This is my Asus 780TI DCII OC mine has a special air setup as original fans died so i put 2 Noctua 3000 rpm NFF12 on it. Mine could use settings like skynet to help it out. Boost and Voltage seem to have a mind of their own.


Boost is designed to fluctuate up and down and all over the place depending on what your card is currently doing: how much load it's processing (rendering in games) how hot it is, how much power it's drawing, etc. Nvidia cards are not supposed to run at max gpu speed all the time unless you manage a few situations: A game that actually requires that much load on the card, either from a high resolution or high graphics settings (or both), or a benchmark. Under normal operation with gsync/vsync, the card is supposed to bounce clocks around as necessary, this is by design. If the card reaches maximum heat threshold it will reduce clocks to keep heat from getting too hot. If it pulls too much power, it will reduce clocks again. Usually the 700 series should start reducing gpu clocks around 65c - 70c. I can remove power limits for you and at least remove that from the equation. But if you're still hitting high temps (75c or higher), then there's nothing that can prevent nvidia boost from down-clocking your card. It's almost 6am here and I'm headed to sleep, I'll get to this for you later today.


----------



## GOKUSSL4

My temps never seem to go over 55C. The Noctua Fans are my guess making up for that. My environment is not the best hardly any a/c is ran to save on electric.


----------



## kithylin

GOKUSSL4 said:


> This is my Asus 780TI DCII OC mine has a special air setup as original fans died so i put 2 Noctua 3000 rpm NFF12 on it. Mine could use settings like skynet to help it out. Boost and Voltage seem to have a mind of their own.



Here you go, power limit removed for you. I didn't touch anything else (core speed, fan, voltage, etc), just power limits. I don't know if this will help you OC any further but it might help.


----------



## kithylin

GOKUSSL4 said:


> This is my Asus 780TI DCII OC mine has a special air setup as original fans died so i put 2 Noctua 3000 rpm NFF12 on it. Mine could use settings like skynet to help it out. Boost and Voltage seem to have a mind of their own.


Did this work out for you? Did it help you get a better overclock? Just wondering.


----------



## Dettlef

Hello and good evening,

I recently bought a GIGABYTE GV-N 78 TGHZ and had a few crashes now. I read a bit and found out a bios update would help. I'm not into overlocking to max fps or something. Just stable at the promised clock would be nice.

Now my question.
which one is the best mod/bioy update for it and what's the easiest way to apply.

I hope you have a solution for me.

Looking forward.
have a nice evening.


----------



## kithylin

Dettlef said:


> Hello and good evening,
> 
> I recently bought a GIGABYTE GV-N 78 TGHZ and had a few crashes now. I read a bit and found out a bios update would help. I'm not into overlocking to max fps or something. Just stable at the promised clock would be nice.
> 
> Now my question.
> which one is the best mod/bioy update for it and what's the easiest way to apply.
> 
> I hope you have a solution for me.
> 
> Looking forward.
> have a nice evening.


Only suggestion I Can tell you is do -NOT- find a random bios off the internet, even if it claims to be for your card. There is a legitimate chance you can destroy the card if flashed to it. If it's crashing at it's designed speeds.. are you sure your power supply is up to it? That may be a power supply problem.

I think in some googling you probably mean this card: http://www.gigabyte.us/Graphics-Card/GV-N78TGHZ-3GD#ov Your model # you posted isn't clear and not a real gigabyte model #, so I'm just guessing. But in general you want at least a 600W or more power supply for any 780 Ti card to do well with other parts in your system, probably. Maybe a 500W power supply from a name brand company like Thermal Take could do it if your computer isn't overclocked.

When you say it's "Crashing" could you be a little more specific? Is the entire computer "restarting" when you see it's "Crashing" or is it just saying "Video driver has reset" ?

Did you buy the card used, or new? Some places still have some of these new I've seen.


----------



## Dettlef

kithylin said:


> Only suggestion I Can tell you is do -NOT- find a random bios off the internet, even if it claims to be for your card. There is a legitimate chance you can destroy the card if flashed to it. If it's crashing at it's designed speeds.. are you sure your power supply is up to it? That may be a power supply problem.
> 
> I think in some googling you probably mean this card: http://www.gigabyte.us/Graphics-Card/GV-N78TGHZ-3GD#ov Your model # you posted isn't clear and not a real gigabyte model #, so I'm just guessing. But in general you want at least a 600W or more power supply for any 780 Ti card to do well with other parts in your system, probably. Maybe a 500W power supply from a name brand company like Thermal Take could do it if your computer isn't overclocked.
> 
> When you say it's "Crashing" could you be a little more specific? Is the entire computer "restarting" when you see it's "Crashing" or is it just saying "Video driver has reset" ?
> 
> Did you buy the card used, or new? Some places still have some of these new I've seen.


Exactly that's my graphic unit. I do own a 500watt bequiet gold certified and the rest of my system is a regular board, a 2600 i7 and 16gb ram. Also 1 ssd and two 2tb connected with a raid card.so not that much. I bought it used and read a lot espacially over this model. The volt does not fit what's makes the card unstable. I had a few game crashes and this was now my try to fix this.


----------



## kithylin

Dettlef said:


> Exactly that's my graphic unit. I do own a 500watt bequiet gold certified and the rest of my system is a regular board, a 2600 i7 and 16gb ram. Also 1 ssd and two 2tb connected with a raid card.so not that much. I bought it used and read a lot espacially over this model. The volt does not fit what's makes the card unstable. I had a few game crashes and this was now my try to fix this.


There are no "bios updates" for video cards. We users can create and/or modify an existing bios off of a card and flash it back to give better flexibility for overclocking them, but other than that the original stock bios is the best you're going to get. If your game is crashing it may be any number of things... unfortunately it's really difficult to pin down the source of it over the internet. I can offer some ideas / suggestions of what it might be.

Since buying it used.. are you sure you cleaned all the dust out of it before installing it? Is your room hot? I wonder if you can monitor the video card in the background while gaming to see if heat's a factor in crashing. You can run gpu-z and tell it to monitor in the background and then after crashing, go back to gpu-z and click on temperature until it shows maximum to see what it was hitting temp-wise. Maybe it's maxing out temp-wise and crashing that way. It's hard to say really.

Maybe you had AMD before and didn't clean out your drivers before switching to Nvidia? That's a common thing. 

So many things it could possibly be.


----------



## Dettlef

kithylin said:


> There are no "bios updates" for video cards. We users can create and/or modify an existing bios off of a card and flash it back to give better flexibility for overclocking them, but other than that the original stock bios is the best you're going to get. If your game is crashing it may be any number of things... unfortunately it's really difficult to pin down the source of it over the internet. I can offer some ideas / suggestions of what it might be.
> 
> Since buying it used.. are you sure you cleaned all the dust out of it before installing it? Is your room hot? I wonder if you can monitor the video card in the background while gaming to see if heat's a factor in crashing. You can run gpu-z and tell it to monitor in the background and then after crashing, go back to gpu-z and click on temperature until it shows maximum to see what it was hitting temp-wise. Maybe it's maxing out temp-wise and crashing that way. It's hard to say really.
> 
> Maybe you had AMD before and didn't clean out your drivers before switching to Nvidia? That's a common thing.
> 
> So many things it could possibly be.


OK thank you for your support so far. I will track the information asap and will you provide the results. I'm a Nvidia user since 20 years and and the card is clean. Maybe the thermal paste isn't good anymore but I can replace it with mx4 paste.
I will record everything. My room is not that hot. Max 21°C.

I read about my model thart gigabyte rose the Max Table Clock but 'forgot' the Voltage Table Top and the Voltage Table CLKs. Do you know anything about that?


----------



## kithylin

Dettlef said:


> OK thank you for your support so far. I will track the information asap and will you provide the results. I'm a Nvidia user since 20 years and and the card is clean. Maybe the thermal paste isn't good anymore but I can replace it with mx4 paste.
> I will record everything. My room is not that hot. Max 21°C.
> 
> I read about my model thart gigabyte rose the Max Table Clock but 'forgot' the Voltage Table Top and the Voltage Table CLKs. Do you know anything about that?


Honestly I have no idea about that. I could try and get a copy of your bios and download a copy of "Nvidia reference 780 Ti" bios off of techpowerup and throw em both in to the bios editor and compare clocks and volts and see what the difference is but.. not sure I feel comfortable modifying the voltage for someone on an air cooled card and sending it back to them as an end user. That (modifying voltage at all on someone's bios) is sort of a thing I normally would do to a card I own and have physical access to, to both confirm the voltage change worked and to adjust it as needed.

I mean, yeah I could take your bios and boost the voltage a little bit.. it'd make it run slightly hotter and use more power so dunno if that's a good thing to do.

Maybe after monitoring temps of your card, if you see it like running north of 78+ C, like 80c - 83c already or something maybe try grabbing a free copy of msi afterburner and try a manual fan curve, try boosting the fan speed to something around 65% and see if that helps. That's one thing I would try myself. It shouldn't be running that hot though. With that cooler on the card and a good high-airflow computer case it should be averaging like maybe upper 60's C maybe 70c - 74c, if everything was working right.

I know this may be stupid to mention even but.. sometimes we overlook the simple things: Are you use all 3 fans on the gpu are working?


----------



## djthrottleboi

hhhmmmm. it would seem gtx 780ti lives. to see if a mod would help you you should firs use the overvolt option in overclocking software and then stress the card. if it is stable then you would benefit from a voltage mod. Just a note for future reference.


----------



## kithylin

djthrottleboi said:


> hhhmmmm. it would seem gtx 780ti lives. to see if a mod would help you you should firs use the overvolt option in overclocking software and then stress the card. if it is stable then you would benefit from a voltage mod. Just a note for future reference.


You're still alive? holy crap.. it's good to see you're back!


----------



## djthrottleboi

kithylin said:


> You're still alive? holy crap.. it's good to see you're back!


a dragon has to sleep lol.


----------



## kithylin

djthrottleboi said:


> a dragon has to sleep lol.


Come say hi on steam, I have lots to catch you up on tech wise.


----------



## djthrottleboi

kithylin said:


> Come say hi on steam, I have lots to catch you up on tech wise.


sadly i cant because i no longer have that email due to the email account being locked. stupid yahoo. got hacked and now that i'm back there's 202 games i cant get to. steam has no contact support. I have followed much of it though.


----------



## bigtastie

So my 780 Ti finally died. Been having occasional pixelation followed by black screen when playing. Dropped the OC but eventually it died. Sometimes I could get the life back into it and started messing with drivers, but this would only lead to BSOD errors related to nvlddmkm.sys (BSOD 0x00000116 and 0x0000000D1). One time I booted with a code 43 error on the graphics adapter... So basically it's pretty much unusable. Verified with my old 580 GTX that it is indeed the 780Ti that is dead...

I was planning to keep playing on the 780 Ti until the next generation of Nvidia GPU's, but now it's even harder having to settle for the old 580GTX for the time being.


----------



## UNDR8D

hi guys sorry to dig up an old thread, just got my hands a pair of ASUS DIRECTCU II 780ti's im using for a nostalgia build, my question is the model numbers are the following..

ASUS GTX780TI-DC2OC-3GD5
ASUS GTX780TI-DC2-3GD5

can the dc2 bios listed be flashed on the non-oc without causing a brick?

thanks


----------



## kithylin

UNDR8D said:


> hi guys sorry to dig up an old thread, just got my hands a pair of ASUS DIRECTCU II 780ti's im using for a nostalgia build, my question is the model numbers are the following..
> 
> ASUS GTX780TI-DC2OC-3GD5
> ASUS GTX780TI-DC2-3GD5
> 
> can the dc2 bios listed be flashed on the non-oc without causing a brick?
> 
> thanks


I found PCB images and I do not see any difference in the PCB's between the cards, they appear identical. So I would go ahead and say probably YES, and if it was me I would try it.

But as usual disclaimer: if you brick it or something goes wrong don't blame me. It's up to you and your risk for trying.


----------



## UNDR8D

my belief was that the OC was just a better binned card out of the factory? so hopefully they both like skyn3t's bios..heres hoping

thanks bud


----------



## kithylin

UNDR8D said:


> my belief was that the OC was just a better binned card out of the factory? so hopefully they both like skyn3t's bios..heres hoping
> 
> thanks bud


If you want to check binning, grab an older version of GPU-Z and check ASIC quality. They removed this feature from current versions of GPU-Z since the current cards don't support it anymore. I can't remember which version of GPU-Z supported it so I just sucked up all 25 versions out of my gpu-z folder off my file server and posted em on my webserver for you. I don't have time right now today to go boot up my Z77 system with my GTX780 and check or I would, sorry. It's one of em though.

http://www.outfoxed.net/gpuz/GPU-Z.rar


----------



## UNDR8D

kithylin said:


> If you want to check binning, grab an older version of GPU-Z and check ASIC quality. They removed this feature from current versions of GPU-Z since the current cards don't support it anymore. I can't remember which version of GPU-Z supported it so I just sucked up all 25 versions out of my gpu-z folder off my file server and posted em on my webserver for you. I don't have time right now today to go boot up my Z77 system with my GTX780 and check or I would, sorry. It's one of em though.
> 
> http://www.outfoxed.net/gpuz/GPU-Z.rar


oh nice! thanks bud


----------



## rluker5

UNDR8D said:


> hi guys sorry to dig up an old thread, just got my hands a pair of ASUS DIRECTCU II 780ti's im using for a nostalgia build, my question is the model numbers are the following..
> 
> ASUS GTX780TI-DC2OC-3GD5
> ASUS GTX780TI-DC2-3GD5
> 
> can the dc2 bios listed be flashed on the non-oc without causing a brick?
> 
> thanks


Other than the stock clocks and perhaps gpu chip binning, I don't think there is a difference. If the plain dc2 will hold a stable (not counting thermal throttling) 1200mhz overclock, then it should be fine. There is still overclocking headroom in that vbios in case your dc2 plain is a worse overclocker. And you can always flash your old one back, or one with more volts per clock if it isn't stable.

By comparison, I flashed the asus xoc vbios to my Aorus Waterforce 1080tis and just lost the functionality of a hdmi port and a couple rgb headers, but it still worked fine otherwise. Eventually I flashed the stock vbios back because it was noticeably more efficient, but the pcb's of anything Asus and my 5 fan/rgb header with an aio water pump+fan combo header and weird power delivery are probably more different than most 780ti's pcbs and certainly more different than the dc2 and dc2oc pcbs.

If you want to play it safe, you can just keep the oc vbios in a separate folder from the regular vbios and just adjust them individually in kepler bios tweaker. I actually did this when I tried copying the vbios values from other cards. I just opened up my vbios for my card and changed the values I wanted changed, saved it and flashed that to my card. But the biggest and most concrete benefit I saw was from simply removing gpu boost. It didn't change the benches that much, but it did change how the 780ti played games. Heat became much more manageable and the clocks stayed steady and higher. 

I also recommend putting the dc2oc on top since it should be more efficient and be better able to cool itself with the waste heat from the dc2 rising up to it. You can get rid of this waste heat and equalize the gpus, but the cooling you need is more than normal case fans are capable of.

Also, save that dc2 vbios first, I don't see it in techpowerup's database.

The top gaming performance I got out of them was 300+ hours of the W3 at 4k med-hi stable 60fps out of the hdmi 1.4(makes it 4k at 4:2:0 color but the rops weren't enough otherwise and the use would top out under 80% at 4:4:4). I had all of my case fans at 100% for this and needed to keep a fan in the door of my room, but it was totally worth it.


----------



## UNDR8D

rluker5 said:


> Other than the stock clocks and perhaps gpu chip binning, I don't think there is a difference. If the plain dc2 will hold a stable (not counting thermal throttling) 1200mhz overclock, then it should be fine. There is still overclocking headroom in that vbios in case your dc2 plain is a worse overclocker. And you can always flash your old one back, or one with more volts per clock if it isn't stable.
> 
> By comparison, I flashed the asus xoc vbios to my Aorus Waterforce 1080tis and just lost the functionality of a hdmi port and a couple rgb headers, but it still worked fine otherwise. Eventually I flashed the stock vbios back because it was noticeably more efficient, but the pcb's of anything Asus and my 5 fan/rgb header with an aio water pump+fan combo header and weird power delivery are probably more different than most 780ti's pcbs and certainly more different than the dc2 and dc2oc pcbs.
> 
> If you want to play it safe, you can just keep the oc vbios in a separate folder from the regular vbios and just adjust them individually in kepler bios tweaker. I actually did this when I tried copying the vbios values from other cards. I just opened up my vbios for my card and changed the values I wanted changed, saved it and flashed that to my card. But the biggest and most concrete benefit I saw was from simply removing gpu boost. It didn't change the benches that much, but it did change how the 780ti played games. Heat became much more manageable and the clocks stayed steady and higher.
> 
> I also recommend putting the dc2oc on top since it should be more efficient and be better able to cool itself with the waste heat from the dc2 rising up to it. You can get rid of this waste heat and equalize the gpus, but the cooling you need is more than normal case fans are capable of.
> 
> Also, save that dc2 vbios first, I don't see it in techpowerup's database.
> 
> The top gaming performance I got out of them was 300+ hours of the W3 at 4k med-hi stable 60fps out of the hdmi 1.4(makes it 4k at 4:2:0 color but the rops weren't enough otherwise and the use would top out under 80% at 4:4:4). I had all of my case fans at 100% for this and needed to keep a fan in the door of my room, but it was totally worth it.


Oh thanks for the info bud!

I have only ever flashed a pair of 960s few years ago, that from Mr.Dark, since then been on dual 1070s so flashing wasnt really an benefit for them i heard, i didnt think you could flash other make bios onto a different card but thats brilliant

Also both of the asus 780ti's under water with ek blocks hence why i wanted to see what they really could do

Im just hoping my 1000w power supply can keep up considering i have an 4.5ghz oc 4930k in there too haha


----------



## rluker5

UNDR8D said:


> Oh thanks for the info bud!
> 
> I have only ever flashed a pair of 960s few years ago, that from Mr.Dark, since then been on dual 1070s so flashing wasnt really an benefit for them i heard, i didnt think you could flash other make bios onto a different card but thats brilliant
> 
> Also both of the asus 780ti's under water with ek blocks hence why i wanted to see what they really could do
> 
> Im just hoping my 1000w power supply can keep up considering i have an 4.5ghz oc 4930k in there too haha


Flashing other vbioses is all you really can do with Pascal. But Kepler and Maxwell vbioses could have stuff manually adjusted.

And don't haha too much about that power consumption, the 950w power supply in my daughter's leftovers rig (lea2) wasn't enough for the 2 780tis and a 4770k. After it shut down twice during benching I picked up this 1300G2. But the 950 was a real cheap ps. ;p

Might even sneak one of the 780tis back into my rig for a bit. Been thinking about going sli 1180 and selling my 1080tis first but not sure. If the 1180 doesn't sli I will be sol.


----------



## UNDR8D

Haha damn...yer i figured it would be on the limit, this isnt my daily rig, which funnily has a ax1200i and prob lucky to consume 4-500w lol, but it has custom sleeved cables for that build so its not coming out of there


----------



## kithylin

UNDR8D said:


> Haha damn...yer i figured it would be on the limit, this isnt my daily rig, which funnily has a ax1200i and prob lucky to consume 4-500w lol, but it has custom sleeved cables for that build so its not coming out of there


I'm headed back on my way home right now, if you want to throw up a copy of your OC bios in a zip file in to the forums here I'll at least modify it and remove the power limit for you when I get home in a little bit.


----------



## UNDR8D

kithylin said:


> I'm headed back on my way home right now, if you want to throw up a copy of your OC bios in a zip file in to the forums here I'll at least modify it and remove the power limit for you when I get home in a little bit.


Oh no rush bro im still waiting on a couple fittings to finish the loop and fire it all up...i might be about a week out if thats ok i can put it up then?


----------



## kithylin

UNDR8D said:


> Oh no rush bro im still waiting on a couple fittings to finish the loop and fire it all up...i might be about a week out if thats ok i can put it up then?


Ah! Yeah no big deal when ever. I thought you already had it running or something.


----------



## rluker5

UNDR8D said:


> Haha damn...yer i figured it would be on the limit, this isnt my daily rig, which funnily has a ax1200i and prob lucky to consume 4-500w lol, but it has custom sleeved cables for that build so its not coming out of there


I did have them cranked all of the way up with the dc2 afterburner volt mod in the op. They didn't get that much faster, but they were still air cooled. And after about a half hour cooldown each time the motherboard got power again. Was less scary the second time. The whole rig just clicked off and no buttons would work. But all of the components are still fine years later. Here's my old high bench from that rig : https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7797469?
Watercooling should do better. And have less leakage and use less power. You've got me jealous with that watercooling and 4930


----------



## UNDR8D

whoa! not bad at all!

this is what im working with..n funnily enough im an MSI Fanboy

Asus Rampage iv gene
Asus 780ti directCUii
Asus 780ti DirectCUii-OC
[email protected]
16gb g.skill
Seasonic Platinum 1000w

XSPC photon D5 170
XSPC 360 fat rad
EK 780ti blocks
EK evo cpu block
Bitspower fittings
Mayhems coolant
Mayhems 10/16 tubing
ML120 Pro fans

cut down $18aud shoe rack as 'testbench'

maybe a week to go to get couple more fittings to run my loop in parallel and also one pcie cable set for the psu as mine only came with one set and


----------



## rluker5

I didn't know you had a Seasonic pl! That should handle it just fine. Prepare to be completely offended by benchmarks that look terrible compared to what you see on your own rig. If you don't go past the vram limit the 780ti>970 and is between the 1060 3 and 6GB except in some games with lots of compute and volumetric lighting. Usually AMD sponsored ones. The other limitation is the heat, but you've got that covered. 

Sounds like you have some fun coming up. 
I'm going to go light off some fireworks


----------



## UNDR8D

kithylin said:


> Ah! Yeah no big deal when ever. I thought you already had it running or something.


finally got the rig up and running but still waiting for a second pcie cable which shouldnt be too far but i managed to save my bios's for you bro if you can take a look at them whenever you get a chance 

no idea why it doesnt let me upload anything here but here you go

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1S9HHDRYXhwk_iCTGU6Maw1t6F3wuE2iP

thanks


----------



## TrueForm

Have a 780ti classified in my second PC. Faster than my old RX 580 in some games. I was amazed.


----------



## rluker5

TrueForm said:


> Have a 780ti classified in my second PC. Faster than my old RX 580 in some games. I was amazed.


You probably just heard too much bad press. The 780ti is still in the big midrange group with 970,980, 1060 3,6GB, 290,290x,470,480. It is just most likely to have problems with games that use a lot of vram, compute and post processing. 
It still does quite well at online games and simpler games. I found mine outdid the game benchmarks by a wide margin because i disabled problematic settings that did little for visual fidelity and could hold them at 1240mhz in any game I tried. They should say Maxwell overclocks like Kepler. I did flash my bios to get rid of the boost and manually overclocked them in AB though. That early nvidia boost is so wasteful.

But your old 580 is faster in most games because it is the least likely to have any compatibility issues with games of any of the gpus in the midrange. Most games are made for gpus very similar to it. The 780ti, 4 years after it was discontinued, takes significantly more playing with game settings to get the most out of it. But it still has some very strong points like memory bandwith and shader performance.


----------



## kithylin

UNDR8D said:


> finally got the rig up and running but still waiting for a second pcie cable which shouldnt be too far but i managed to save my bios's for you bro if you can take a look at them whenever you get a chance
> 
> no idea why it doesnt let me upload anything here but here you go
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1S9HHDRYXhwk_iCTGU6Maw1t6F3wuE2iP
> 
> thanks


I'm back home now and free for a while tonight and can work at your bios's, but I'm getting "! C:\nvidia-bios-editing\asusDCUii780ti.rar: The archive is either in unknown format or damaged" with winrar when trying to open your file, seems it got corrupted somewhere.. do you want to meet on discord or telegram and send it to me directly? send me a PM I'll help you directly if you want.


----------



## UNDR8D

i work night shift mon-fri so might be a bit hard to arrange a time to be on at the same time bud try this one i reuploaded

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1CtKZqjEx3OKOYbat_YIzDFZy_c23fwvM


----------



## kithylin

UNDR8D said:


> i work night shift mon-fri so might be a bit hard to arrange a time to be on at the same time bud try this one i reuploaded
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1CtKZqjEx3OKOYbat_YIzDFZy_c23fwvM


I'm sorry.. it just keeps erroring on extract, I dunno why.  I'm actually awake overnight (worked nightshift for years.. my internal clock's screwed up now) and I usually sleep about 6am and wake up 1pm even though I don't work anymore. We'll work out something. 

Also upload might work here but you have to put it in .zip and not .rar, that might be the issue.


----------



## UNDR8D

yer i dunno whats going on i tried here first in zip form too haha but it wont even let me upload a pic letalone a zip file, also its 8.40pm here what time is it there just so i know, also whats ur discord


----------



## kithylin

5:50am here and headed off to sleeps, I'll PM you about it after I wake up, rather not post it in public


----------



## UNDR8D

nice nice yer almost 8.50pm and i got work in an hour till 6am, prob be about 3pm over there when i finish work haha thanks bro we'll sort it out soon enough yer pm me ur discord n well chat there..thanks

ps. interesting thing happened today i forgot to mention, card(oc model) was boosting to 1097mhz on GTAV benchmark with ultra [email protected] and fps is between 80-100fps..on a single stock clock card??? however i go to turn up the clock to as little as 50+(with voltage,power.temp sliders maxed) and it black screens and i gotta reboot the system, next interesting bit is it will not run firestrike at all even in stock settings, just crashes black screen again

update: i flashed the skyn3t rom and also modded by afterburner config file so far only crashed twice but atm on [email protected]


----------



## HALP!!

*HELP!!!*

My evga gtx 780 ti(acx sc)suddenly stopped working, everytime i try installing my drivers it just gives me a black screen, i have tried everything from reinstalling windows to installing a stable bios, and nothing seems to work


----------



## Moparman

HALP!! said:


> My evga gtx 780 ti(acx sc)suddenly stopped working, everytime i try installing my drivers it just gives me a black screen, i have tried everything from reinstalling windows to installing a stable bios, and nothing seems to work


Have you tried a different video output? One of my cards has that issue and the Hdmi port died however everything else works fine.


----------



## HALP!!

no but im using hdmi right now so how is it broken


----------



## HALP!!

HALP!! said:


> no but im using hdmi right now so how is it broken


 The dvi cable just arrived and i tested it but same problem.


----------



## HALP!!

Any fix?


----------



## MaxTheMiracle

Hi guys, i have green bars all over, and then Black out, on bios, works fine, i guess is because some memory fault, is it wise to downclock the clocks of the memory, or is it any guid to disable part of the memory on bios, to return back to life my 780Ti?


----------



## MaxTheMiracle

Delete Double Post


----------



## MaxTheMiracle

Is this the right forum, the problem i descrived does not goes away, when it happens i was trying for the first time to play on 4k, and it suddenly stop, after a few tries it got back, i shut down the pc, and when i get it on next morning, i have green lines and it didnt come to desktop anymore, the green lines are even on bios, so maybe i have to rebake the card?, or do you know of some other way?


----------



## kithylin

MaxTheMiracle said:


> Is this the right forum, the problem i descrived does not goes away, when it happens i was trying for the first time to play on 4k, and it suddenly stop, after a few tries it got back, i shut down the pc, and when i get it on next morning, i have green lines and it didnt come to desktop anymore, the green lines are even on bios, so maybe i have to rebake the card?, or do you know of some other way?


This is the right forum. It sounds to me like your card's dead. And what do you mean "Rebake" ? You mean bake in the oven or something?


----------



## HALP!!

So no fix


----------



## Mark the Bold

Sorry Halp!. Mine crapped out a few months ago. Kept making my computer boot loop. Finally bit the bullet and bought a 1080 gtx. These 780 gtx ti's all seem to crap out at the same time it appears from reading some threads (2.5 years after binning.)
Take solace in the fact that graphics card pricing is now no longer obscenely overpriced . You can get an Rx580 for $250 or a 1080 GTx (refurb) for $350 or you can wait for the 21xx nVidia's. The RX580 new pricing is probably the best bang for buck right now if you monitor slickdeals. Hope this helps.


----------



## Ulixm

Hi guys, my card is showing some artifacts in games, that look like spikes that seem to appear at random locations and shapes in the map (screenshot below). I believe the problem lies somewhere in the last 500mb of the card memory based on the results I got after running a few tests with the memtestG80 tool. Details: Running the command "memtestG80 2400 1" gives me no errors but when I run "memtestG80 2500 1" about 43000 errors are detected by the tool... (screenshots below)
Here is what I already tried, but to no avail:

1. "Underclocked" both GPU and memory as much as possible, using MSI Afterburner tool;
2. Baked the card in the oven 3 times already.

Is there a way to just "trim" the memory of the card so it doesn't even try to allocate the last 500mb? Maybe there is a tool, or a custom driver or even a custom card BIOS that can do this? This is still a pretty good card to run games and that's why I still bother. But I'll just discard it if I can't fix it so I am obviously not worried about voiding any warranties or something. At this point, even plucking memory chips with pliers sounds like an option to me (if I only knew which one to start with =).
The card is a EVGA GTX 780 Ti and I am pretty sure there is nothing wrong with the computer itself once the same games would run just "fine" (albeit terribly slower) with a spare card (Asus 7600 GS).


----------



## Moparman

I had this problem on one of my ref cards. reflowing the Mem ic's with a hot air station and it fixed my card. I guess it had a bad solder joint on one of the chips.


----------



## kithylin

Ulixm said:


> Hi guys, my card is showing some artifacts in games, that look like spikes that seem to appear at random locations and shapes in the map (screenshot below). I believe the problem lies somewhere in the last 500mb of the card memory based on the results I got after running a few tests with the memtestG80 tool. Details: Running the command "memtestG80 2400 1" gives me no errors but when I run "memtestG80 2500 1" about 43000 errors are detected by the tool... (screenshots below)
> Here is what I already tried, but to no avail:
> 
> 1. "Underclocked" both GPU and memory as much as possible, using MSI Afterburner tool;
> 2. Baked the card in the oven 3 times already..


That is clearly GPU Artifacts. I would say that card's toast and there's no saving it at this point. I'd just toss it in the bin and get another used one if it was me.


----------



## Ulixm

Hey guys, here is the conclusion:
Based on Moparman's suggestion, I've decided to try baking my card again under a higher temperature.
The capacitors have then swelled a little bit, making it a little harder to put it back together with the heat spreader but I was happy to verify that the number of errors detected by memtestG80 have since reduced.
So I've decided to try again! 
Unfortunately, the results were not so great this time. The capacitors swelled even more and although I was still able to boot with the card, a whole lot of new artifacts appeared. That's as far as I am willing to go.
I think I might have had better results with a heat gun, as suggested by Moparman, because that would've spared other card components from the unnecessary heating but I don't have one at my disposal.
But that's fine. I knew the chances were pretty low anyway.
Thank you guys for your time!


----------

